# Grado Fan Club!



## Vikingatheart

I searched and couldn't find a fan club for Grados in general. I have only listened to the SR80is and LOVE them. I love how these cans really bring rock to life. I hope to someday try some more high end Grados. I want to see how the Grado "house sound" changes throughout the line up.


----------



## Kevin Brown

Vikingatheart:  WARNING !!!
   





   
  I started with SR80i's too, maybe 18 months ago.  I absolutely loved them  I returned them and upgraded to SR125i's in 2 weeks.  Look at my signature.
   
  BEWARE !!


----------



## olor1n

I was about to start a new thread but I'll hijack this one.
   
  The Alessandro MS-1i was my gateway drug into good headphones. Hearing them for the first time was an epiphany. It was bliss for some time until the Head-Fi bug bit. I upgraded my source and then deviated from my beloved Grado/Alessandro sound to see what all the fuss was about with the ATH-M50. Although I appreciated what it had to offer, I soon decided the M50 wasn't for me. I suspected I was a Grado/Alessandro fanboy and agonised over my next upgrade. An unforeseen circumstance prevented me from pulling the trigger on an HF2 but a few months later an impulse buy led me to my new affair with the HD650. I love my HD650 and am convinced I'll be more than content with them for some time.
   
  A recent thread in which the MS-1i was described in an unflattering way compelled me to pull the HD650 off my head (we've been inseparable since she entered my life 2 weeks ago lol) and dig out an old friend from the pizza box.
   
  OH. MY. GOD!
   
  Seriously the MS-1i is an amazing headphone. The energy literally floored me, I'd forgotten how vibrant these cans were. I am really baffled by the claims of shrill and fatiguing highs, and a thin sound lacking in bass. I love the presence and punch of the mid bass here.
   
  Anyway, this has rekindled a spark. The MS-Pro or RS-1i is well and truly back on the radar.


----------



## Proglover

becoming more and more of a Grado fan here also
   
  everytime I try a new can, and come back to my SR225, I realise how fine my Grado's sound
   
  HF-2's are now coming this way....


----------



## chrisbrock

Ill chime in and join the fan club.  recently got a set of ms1i and was blown away.  Energy is the correct word to describe them.  Virtually any music that has an electric guitar is just amazing.  I since have vented the drives, dampened the housings, removed the grill cloth, installed reversed 414s and replaced the stock plastic rear grill with a silver mesh one. And I have to say that transformed into an even better set of cans.  They are probably my favorite right now.
   
  -Chris


----------



## Aizura

After having the MS1i for about 3 months i realised I enjoyed them more then my HD600. The Grados just put more excitement and emotion into the music. I decided I should get the real deal and got an RS1i. Now I'm in heaven!


----------



## Achmedisdead

My SR60i's are still getting daily use after 1.5 years of ownership. Best I've had the chance to listen to so far!


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





kevin brown said:


> Vikingatheart:  WARNING !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  If only I had the funds to participate in the upgrad-a-thon. I want to probably just rocket my way up to the RS1is or something. Thats where all of my money will go


----------



## hotsport

Are Alessandro fan welcome here?


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





hotsport said:


> Are Alessandro fan welcome here?


 

 Sure! I haven't heard any Alessandros, and honestly don't know much about the company, but I want to listen to a pair someday.


----------



## BobSaysHi

I've listened to nothing but sr80is for 2 years, then upgraditis kicked in and I purchased the DT880s and HD650s. Neither of them could compare to my lowly sr80i IMO.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> I've listened to nothing but sr80is for 2 years, then upgraditis kicked in and I purchased the DT880s and HD650s. Neither of them could compare to my lowly sr80i IMO.


 


  What about the 80is do you like? For me its their forwardness.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Bump. This died WAY to fast! I know there is a Grado fan base on head-fi. where is ArmAndHammer?


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





olor1n said:


> I was about to start a new thread but I'll hijack this one.
> 
> The Alessandro MS-1i was my gateway drug into good headphones. Hearing them for the first time was an epiphany. It was bliss for some time until the Head-Fi bug bit. I upgraded my source and then deviated from my beloved Grado/Alessandro sound to see what all the fuss was about with the ATH-M50. Although I appreciated what it had to offer, I soon decided the M50 wasn't for me. I suspected I was a Grado/Alessandro fanboy and agonised over my next upgrade. An unforeseen circumstance prevented me from pulling the trigger on an HF2 but a few months later an impulse buy led me to my new affair with the HD650. I love my HD650 and am convinced I'll be more than content with them for some time.
> 
> ...


 
   
  LOL, happened to me too, a noob/forum troll said grados looked outdated, old and therefore would sound bad, that was enough to compell me to purchase a 325is'...


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





buffalowings said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I brought my sr80is to school, and this chick who sits behind me said "are you listening to Rage Against The Machine?" I turned around and asked her if she wanted to listen. She told me they looked weird and she had the most disgusted face on. All that changed when I hit play. All she said to me was, "those are really nice headphones" while she was smiling. Great success!


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> Bump. This died WAY to fast! I know there is a Grado fan base on head-fi.


 


  O.K., I'll jump in.  Love my 325is with G-Cush.  The only phones I have to compare them to are GS1000 and some ancient Sony, Senheiser and Stax.  Hoping to go to a meet on Sunday so maybe I'll hear something that will blow the Grados in the weeds.  I listen to a lot of classical music on them which is just the opposite of what most peeps recommend.  I hear lots of "great for rock" and so forth.  Hey, I'm weird.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I guess what ever floats you boat. If you like classical on the Grados, than thats cool. I personally love jazz on my Grados, and I have read plenty of people saying jazz is awful on Grados. This is a personal hobby, so if it sounds good to you then great. 
   
  I also want to go to a meet, but I don't think there are any in my area.


----------



## Maverickmonk

I'm not letting myself go to any meets until I can afford to have my eyes opened.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I've got a pair of non-i sr60's I picked up here on the forum. I've got the driver-back dampened, bowl pads, cloths removed, and the rear of the sound chamber replaced with oak. I'm loving it more and more every day. The only thing I've compaired the sound against is my dads sony V6 and my sisters sony mdr-v150, but I love the energy and "bite" that the grado's have. My only problem is that I enjoy taking them apart almost as much as I enjoy listening to them. Electric guitars come to life, and cymbals resound like I've never heard. With the wooden cups acoustic rock guitar jumps out while still being warm. The part that amazes me most is female vocals. Evanesence (Amy Lee) and other similar bands, the vocals are incredible, and literally make my jaw drop sometimes.
   
  I only wish Grado would make a closed-can portable so I could take grado-sound on the go.


----------



## hi-fiber

^ i worry everytime i take my grados out or "on-the-go" because i might damage the drivers... wind, water, fire... etc...
   
  My SR80i's actually lost some of its... "blast" after breaking in. But it got more comfortable to listen to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I love my grados! now if only i can mod it to slightly open up the highs... to make it sound more "airy"...


----------



## Maverickmonk

Quote: 





hi-fiber said:


> ^ i worry everytime i take my grados out or "on-the-go" because i might damage the drivers... wind, water, fire... etc...
> 
> My SR80i's actually lost some of its... "blast" after breaking in. But it got more comfortable to listen to!
> 
> ...


 


 I just cut off the cloth covering the driver front today, and that really helps it open up. also, if you have comfies and not the bowl pads, quarter-modding them (or switching to bowls) yeilds a more open sound that sounds much "closer" if that makes any sense. It feels less like the sound is sitting on your ears and more like its around you. The quarter-mod will be a bigger change than removing the cloth, the cloth is just the icing on the cake. instructions on both are found in Bilavideo's SR60-Mod thread, along with pretty much everything anyone could need regarding the grado since he's prettymuch deconstructed them to the molecular level.


----------



## JPresz

thinking about getting some Grado's myself. what are the best pair that can be run from just an iTouch? I don't care that they're open, just want them to be run decently


----------



## hotsport

imho, almost all Grado sound nice without an amp
  They all just sound better with one
  If it is your first pair I would recommend ms-1i or sr225i


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





jpresz said:


> thinking about getting some Grado's myself. what are the best pair that can be run from just an iTouch? I don't care that they're open, just want them to be run decently


 


  honestly, any grado from the 60i through 325I runs fine from a Ipod unamped, in fact, when i tried the RS1i unamped, it did fine as well


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





jpresz said:


> thinking about getting some Grado's myself. what are the best pair that can be run from just an iTouch? I don't care that they're open, just want them to be run decently


 

 Best is a very subjective thing Jprez. It's also subject to budget constraints. I started my climb up the Grado ladder with a pair of SR60i's right after the first of last year. Then after spending some time with an SR225i, and an MS2i, I took another step up the Grado ladder and got a pair of HF2's. You cant go wrong with the SR60i's, absolutely a great headphone. I still have mine, though currently they are undergoing a transformation. Hopefully they will be an entirely different beast when I'm through.
   
  That wasnt really your question though was it, I assume what your asking is how do they sound unamped or how easily are they driven. They sound just fine unamped and are driven easily. I think my MS2's might actually have sounded better straight from my Sansa Clip than through my uDAC. That's sort of the great thing about Grado's they sound better as you climb up the Grado ladder. Although my 225's sounded very very similar to my 60's. and only slightly better. Check out the link above, great thread.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Grados are alright I suppose.


----------



## JPresz

Quote: 





buffalowings said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ugh, you shouldn't have told me that. now im gonna have to spend $200< on a pair... when i get some money


----------



## supersleuth

Just a reminder for Gradophiles using bowl pads. If you've been wearing them around the ear I recommend trying them on-ear, and just a little bit forward of the back edges of your ears. This smooths out the upper-mid peak while still retaining that trademark Grado liveliness, and opens up the soundstage noticeably. You might like it. (For comfort, bend the headband to minimize pressure on the ears.)


----------



## robm321

I still own the GS-1000. I sold the RS-1 after owning them for years. They are very close in preference. The HP-2 is next level, but I like the "life" that the SR/RS/GS bring to the music. So, I guess I'm still a Grado fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The GS-1000 is a prickly beast, but the excitement and musicality is unique to only those phones. Let the other phones be accurate and technically correct. Let Grado be exciting and fun.


----------



## ldtboyl

I sold my sr60i, I miss them now


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





ldtboyl said:


> I sold my sr60i, I miss them now


 


   I just tore mine to pieces


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





robm321 said:


> I still own the GS-1000. I sold the RS-1 after owning them for years. They are very close in preference. The HP-2 is next level, but I like the "life" that the SR/RS/GS bring to the music. So, I guess I'm still a Grado fan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Precisely!


----------



## Mad Dude

Another Grado fan here, I love my vintage RS1 with pink drivers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The other Grados I've heard sounded a bit harsh occasionally, but not this one - almost as smooth as a HD650, but still forward and fun sounding.
  Admittedly they do not get as much headtime as the HD600 (and now the T1), and they are clearly not on the same level as the T1. But they are still the best "fun-sounding" cans I have ever heard, and I will probably keep them until they fall apart. Which, hopefully, will not happen too soon.
   
  Oh, and of course they also look great:


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





robm321 said:


> I still own the GS-1000. I sold the RS-1 after owning them for years. They are very close in preference. The HP-2 is next level, but I like the "life" that the SR/RS/GS bring to the music. So, I guess I'm still a Grado fan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  HI there! Long time no see! I always enjoy your contribution to all Grado discussions.
  It is also good to see some GS1000 love.


----------



## buffalowings

hey guys, looked into my sr325is' chromies today and i noticed the driver was pink....could somebody enlighten me on this subject?
   
  James


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





buffalowings said:


> hey guys, looked into my sr325is' chromies today and i noticed the driver was pink....could somebody enlighten me on this subject?
> 
> James


 
  The pink drivers make things sound cuter...


----------



## Mad Dude

Quote: 





> The pink drivers make things sound cuter...


 

 That description is quite accurate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I am not entirely sure, but I think the earlier Grados had pink drivers, newer models have white ones. At least this seems to be true for the RS1 (see the RS1 identification guide). 
  The pink ones are usually associated with a smoother, warmer sound while white ones sound brighter and more agressive. FWIR at least. My RS1 certainly does sound smooth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  However I have no idea why your SR325is' have pink drivers, buffalowings. Cold be interesting to compare them to a "normal" SR325is and check if there is any difference in sound...


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





mad dude said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  looking through the mesh/silk material, there is something pink in there...


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Seriously? Is everything OK? I saw you post in the sr60 mod thread about taking them apart. Did you break them?


----------



## eclein

Hey guys, I'm a retired guy= not alot of cash but I recently purchased some used SR60's and I'm hooked..like big time!!!
  So which model should I save for thats clearly a step up??? Think old guy on Social Security has SR60's and is digging them should I say OK I'm set
  or save for a better model. I don't know how they could get better by the way...Thanks


----------



## Kevin Brown

Quote: 





buffalowings said:


> looking through the mesh/silk material, there is something pink in there...


 

  
  No one else *got* this?


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





kevin brown said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  okay, i think what i was seeing was the copper coil... >__>


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





eclein said:


> Hey guys, I'm a retired guy= not alot of cash but I recently purchased some used SR60's and I'm hooked..like big time!!!
> So which model should I save for thats clearly a step up??? Think old guy on Social Security has SR60's and is digging them should I say OK I'm set
> or save for a better model. I don't know how they could get better by the way...Thanks


 

 If you're willing to mod them, I'd just keep them and pimp them out. It's not too hard to correct any faults and get rid of parts of the sound that are "weird". Of course, if you don't want to do that, I'd suggest the sr225, or if you're feeling really adventurous, just go straight for the rs1s. I don't recommend anything in between these models. The sr225i is a definite step up, but be aware that with about 20 dollars in parts, and a little DIY, could save you hundreds of dollars.


----------



## parlophone




----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





parlophone said:


>


 
  nice looking magnum upgraded ms2i


----------



## eclein

So I should wade into the Grado SR60 mod thred and try some mods.....I don't want to make them brighter, A touch more bass would be awesome.....I'll save for the 225's...Hey Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Maverickmonk

Quote: 





eclein said:


> So I should wade into the Grado SR60 mod thred and try some mods.....I don't want to make them brighter, A touch more bass would be awesome.....I'll save for the 225's...Hey Thanks!!!!!!


 

 venting the driver and replacing the screen will really boost the bass and help take away the silibance (or is it sibilance, I can't remember...). Don't let it scare ya, its really stupid-easy (especially venting the driver)


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





eclein said:


> So I should wade into the Grado SR60 mod thred and try some mods.....I don't want to make them brighter, A touch more bass would be awesome.....I'll save for the 225's...Hey Thanks!!!!!!


 

 I don't think any of the mods make them brighter, except for _maybe_ removing the front driver cloth (I don't think it does, but some others do). I'd recommend the bass hole mod to everybody. They sound a lot better afterwards. Just be careful. Also, don't poke all 10 holes at once. I'd start with like 2, see if you like it, then move up to 4. After that, I think the next biggest sq increase was the woodies.
   
  At any rate, have fun.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





eclein said:


> Hey guys, I'm a retired guy= not alot of cash but I recently purchased some used SR60's and I'm hooked..like big time!!!
> So which model should I save for thats clearly a step up??? Think old guy on Social Security has SR60's and is digging them should I say OK I'm set
> or save for a better model. I don't know how they could get better by the way...Thanks


 

 If money is tight, stay with SR60 and enjoy them !  You have to spend quite a bit more to get big improvement.


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 They're fine (I think), I was just funnin, right now their status is disassembled. I have some issues to work through so they may not go back together as easily as they came apart, so in that regard they are a work in progress. I'm anxious to hear what they sound like reassembled though.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





mad dude said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 325is should have white drivers.
  I think those pink drivers might have white or black cloth to start off with and the material turned pink over time. There were head fi members who said that their vintage RS1 turned pink later on. I have NOS 325 and RS1 that do not have pink drivers.
   
  Examples of early SR325 and RS1 with the pink drivers:
   
  SR325

  
   
  RS1 (just imagine they have flats instead of bowls)


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





pcf said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  then i have the standard white drivers...meh, sounds good to me


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





buffalowings said:


> then i have the standard white drivers...meh, sounds good to me


 
  As long as you're happy with the sound! That's all that matters. Who cares if the drivers are blue.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Just making sure. I'd hate to have someone break their headphones.


----------



## eclein

Thanks!!!! GUYS!! Do you have a link to the specific bass mod your talking about with the holes???


----------



## power911

originally love the retro looking design and didn't even cared anything about the sound quality...
   
  once bought em... I guess I fell in love


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Just check out the first page or two...should be there...if you have any specific questions...ask. Once you get the sound chamber separated from the cup, it will be a lot more obvious what you need to do. Here is a quick shot though...the larger holes on the outside edge, there is a mesh covering them. You want to poke a hole through that mesh being careful not to poke to deep and damage the driver. A ballpoint pen is said to work really good for this...I used a fine tip tweezers just using extra care....I would recommend doing a couple holes at a time and trying it out until you get the desired bass though many end up with all ten holes punched. I did four at first and just stayed at four. It was enough improvement for me.
   

  
  Quote: 





eclein said:


> Thanks!!!! GUYS!! Do you have a link to the specific bass mod your talking about with the holes???


----------



## robm321

Quote: 





pcf said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks! What a nice Grado collection you have!


----------



## eclein

OK.....I'm possibly the oldest guy here - 52 - who's willing to mod these...maybe not?
  I got the better earpads so they are open and comfy and I took a knife to the white mesh stuff and peeled and pulled it all off, sounds good so far and now I'm hooked, but shoot the next mod I see looks like
  the cans are in boiling water?? I could use hairdryer right???
   This is fun and if I brick them I'll just get 225i's...hehehehe...


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Hair dryer works great on the metal cups, should work on the plastic...just be careful getting the cups too hot causing them to melt/warp. If they do, good excuse to woodie them.


----------



## eclein

Quote: 





armandhammer said:


> Hair dryer works great on the metal cups, should work on the plastic...just be careful getting the cups too hot causing them to melt/warp. If they do, good excuse to woodie them.


 

 We think alike!!! OK....after you take them apart and make the holes what do you use to glue them back together?? The residue of what you undid?? No Glue??


----------



## ibis99

You can count me in as a Grado groupie!!

I bought my first pair of Grados an hour ago, the SR80i, my first pair of full size cans by the way, and I already know I'm going to buy the RS1. 

I've got a fair amount of burn in ahead, but I can already hear where there going and I love it. They make perfect sense for an Ety er4s lover.

I must say though that the build quality is, well, cheesy. But the sound...oh the sound!


----------



## Argyris

I'll pitch in here, even though I don't actually have any Grados anymore. The SR225i was one stop on my road to satisfaction. It was hard to give it up, as it almost made up for the shortcomings I perceived (limited genre bandwidth, pleasant but obvious coloration, hurt like all Hades) by being freaking amazing with some music. I still haven't found that level of just plain headbanging enjoyment with anything else. I'm hoping another Grado phone will be in my future, now that I've collected a few "reference" cans. The Grado sound is pure energy coupled with seductive midrange warmth--a unique combination I'd love to have again.
   
  I also like the whole family business aspect of Grado Labs--it feels good to support a small business, being part of a family that runs one myself. And John Grado is one of the nicest guys you ever did want to meet (and I want to), based on the reports of those who have spoken to him.
   
  So count me a fan.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





eclein said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I didn't even use the hairdryer, and just pulled them apart. It was quite difficult, but you really only need to heat them up enough to weaken the glue (my hairdryer gets incredibly hot, so let yourself be the judge.) The cups will stay on the back without any glue, so I wouldn't glue them back on until you're sure you're done with the mods.
   
  Also, get some woodies. They are great.


----------



## sperandeo

My first and only great headphone at this time are the Grado RS1i's. I have had them for almost 3 months. I listen to them everyday and they get sweeter and sweeter with each passing day.
   
  When I'm at work I crave coming home and slipping into these luscious cans.
   
  I am on the waiting list for a pair of LCD2's. Will my love affair for my Grado's continue or will the LCD2's take all my attention? Or will I love them both? I will have to wait and see.


----------



## eclein

Woodies?? are you talking about those wooden cups at Jmoney??


----------



## Proglover

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  opening my SR225's up for the first time when Bilavideo's woodies arrive.
  I'm afraid, pfff


----------



## yomomma1

Good news and bad news.
   
  I have owned the 80's which now live with a friend, I currently own the 225's which in my opinionoin are the best for the money you have to shell out. I treated myself to some rs'1's with silver dragon cable just before xmas, they are really REALLY nice.
   
  Now the bad news. I returned from a trip to Austria recently and when I came to have  quiet (hmm quiet he says!) listen to my rs-1's I noticed they sound a bit crackly. Well it turns out y partner had put the headphones in the conservatory whilst I was away and it got to around -15 outside so I think it may have damaged the drivers.
   
  They are an awesome set of cans so if anyone can offer some advice I would be most grateful.
   
  Also, I am thinking of letting someone loose on my 225's so if someone (serious modders only of course) want to try something with them for me, let me know and I shall have a think.
   
  Big Grado fan boy, I even have a tattoo
   
   
  Joking of course


----------



## hi-fiber

Quote: 





maverickmonk said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   

 maybe i should buy the bowl pads instead, i might find myself wanting the "pad" sound someday... 
  last night i indeed removed the earpads and liked what i heard, though it seriously hurts. 
   
  ive just opened Bilavideo's thread, and wow... you really werent kidding when you said "molecular level"...


----------



## estreeter

As a self-confessed Grado fanboy, I am willing to admit that its an* illness*, and I'm taking steps to try to address my condition. For the money that I am spending on the ATH-AD900 and an amp, I could have been the proud owner of a pair of MS-Pro. If you think I didn't agonise over that decision, maybe this isnt the thread for you.
   
  I think I need a hug. Or another $800.


----------



## Vikingatheart

A couple of weeks ago, I believed that I would never buy cans other than Grados. Now I have decided to pick up a pair of Sennheisers to see what they sound like. I can't believe I am going to do this...


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> A couple of weeks ago, I believed that I would never buy cans other than Grados. Now I have decided to pick up a pair of Sennheisers to see what they sound like. I can't believe I am going to do this...


 

 Sennheiser make 4-5 headphones of note, if you don't count the superceded models. 4-5 (opinion seems split on the HD25-1)  from *several hundred* production models - choose wisely.


----------



## olor1n

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> A couple of weeks ago, I believed that I would never buy cans other than Grados. Now I have decided to pick up a pair of Sennheisers to see what they sound like. I can't believe I am going to do this...


 

 I was also convinced I was entrenched in the Alessandro/Grado camp until I inexplicably made an impulse buy on the HD650. Best. Decision. Ever. I still greatly appreciate the energy and attack of my MS-1i but I'm content for the HD650 to be my go to headphone. I don't understand the requirement to adhere to a particular brand or house sound. Monogamy is dull.


----------



## estreeter

I dont think its cast in stone that you have to 'adhere' to anything - people find something they like and follow it to its logical conclusion - with Grado, that is probably the RS1, as the GS1K/PS1K seem to galvanize the 'faithful' by sounding distinctly different to the aforementioned house sound. I like the DT440 a great deal, but that doesn't necessarily mean that I would find the other Beyers to my taste. There is certainly enough difference of opinion here on the DT77/880/990 to stop me making a financial committment to any of them.


----------



## PANGES

I ordered a set of RS1i for my birthday last week, and they should be arriving on Tuesday. Really really excited!


----------



## yomomma1

Quote: 





panges said:


> I ordered a set of RS1i for my birthday last week, and they should be arriving on Tuesday. Really really excited!


 


  Enjoy. They are a real treat. I'm just deliberating over which amp to power them with. I'm thinking little dot valves or Fiio E9 (I had one that was faulty so been sent back)


----------



## Maverickmonk

So, this seems the perfect place to discuss amping. How do the grado's respond to a tube amp? How do they do with the Little Dot amps specifically? If grado and tube go together so well, why does the schiit asgard claim to be thor's divine gift to Grado (Ok, so I ad-lib'd a bit, but I had to run with the Norse mythology bit there). How do the Grado's sound off of the Starving Student Millet Hybrid? Is any of this worth it for a pair of modded SR60's? Do Grado's open up more with a DAC? Which is more improvement (DAC or amp)?


----------



## wae5

Quote: 





eclein said:


> Hey guys, I'm a retired guy= not alot of cash but I recently purchased some used SR60's and I'm hooked..like big time!!!
> So which model should I save for thats clearly a step up??? Think old guy on Social Security has SR60's and is digging them should I say OK I'm set
> or save for a better model. I don't know how they could get better by the way...Thanks


 
  One lazy San Francisco afternoon three retired guys compared our MS1, SR325i, RS2is & RS1 phones & came to the conclusion that the SR325i is so close to the RS phones that if you can't afford to upgrade, you won't be missing much.
   
  Some complain the 325's too bright. For older ears it may be just right.


----------



## bruze

I bought a pair of grado sr80's in a trip to NY last year with my school and so far i freakin love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Maybe i will buy a pair of RS1 but hard to find one at an affordable price in europe


----------



## eclein

I have been modding my SR60's and have some Woodies on the way care of Bilavideo, since I got these a week ago and started goofing with them I make a mod and compare to my Ultrasone Hfi700, and the Ultrasones always edged out the SR60's until I broke off the model# button and opened up the plastic screening, now the Grado's rule and the Ultrasone's are available for sale (if anyone wants them). My 12 year old son is here today for a visit and heard Grado's for the first time and loved them, a buddy from another forum I frequent is sending me his 125's so I'm all set.....I'll probably mod them too.....Its fun, I'm old, I need stufff to do....LOL


----------



## Proglover

Quote: 





maverickmonk said:


> So, this seems the perfect place to discuss amping. How do the grado's respond to a tube amp? *How do they do with the Little Dot amps specifically*? If grado and tube go together so well, why does the schiit asgard claim to be thor's divine gift to Grado (Ok, so I ad-lib'd a bit, but I had to run with the Norse mythology bit there). How do the Grado's sound off of the Starving Student Millet Hybrid? Is any of this worth it for a pair of modded SR60's? Do Grado's open up more with a DAC? Which is more improvement (DAC or amp)?


 

 I'm looking into (tube)amps with Grado also. For what I've read, the Little Dot I+ has best synergy with Grado's / low impedance cans


----------



## PANGES

I'm going to be trying my Little Dot MKIII and Headstage Arrow 12HE with my RS1i's when they arrive tomorrow. I really liked the SR80i's I had with the Headstage Arrow when i had those phones.


----------



## eclein

Musical Paradise is coming out with a MP-301 MKII in March according to the designer over on DIY. I bought my MP-301 used for $150 and it's an incredible headphone amp with my SR60's, as a matter of fact its also driving some JBL ND310II's I have and doing it effortlessly. It was to be used strictly as a headphone amp but now all bets are off. There is a whole community of folks that love these amps and make mods to them with the designers help...very cool stuff, I think they were like $200 new, so you may want to at least look into them...I think he said March.


----------



## Kevin Brown

Quote: 





panges said:


> I ordered a set of RS1i for my birthday last week, and they should be arriving on Tuesday. Really really excited!


 

 I have RS2i's that should be here in a day or two.


----------



## eclein

Quote: 





kevin brown said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I bet your stoked!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Proglover

Quote: 





kevin brown said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 nice Kevin, enjoy!


----------



## BrianMendoza

Quote:


kevin brown said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Along the lines of what the other guys said... You both should definitely be looking forward to getting these! I just recently joined the Grado fan club, and it's a club I stand very firmly behind! (Especially paired with a Mapletree amp... Holy cow!)


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





brianmendoza said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> kevin brown said:
> ...


 

 I'm looking forward to these so much, I've been staring at the front door to my office for the past 20 minutes. Can the UPS guy possibly take any longer to come?!?!? lol.


----------



## BrianMendoza

Quote: 





panges said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Now after reading your post and remembering your profile pic, I just realized you commented on adding this along side your 650's in another thread, while I am doing the same thing, but vice versa!
   
  Nice man! My 650's just got shipped today so I'll be seeing them by thursday or friday.
   
  PS. GO Giants!


----------



## Zurgace

Hey guys, I'm not a Grado owner yet, but I have questions about them. (I've been eyeing the SR225i for weeks now).
   
  How does the Grados do with music like Oasis, Sublime, Muse, Franz Ferdinand and other rock bands similar to them? Does Grado do well with rock music in general or only with certain sub-genres within rock?
   
  Thanks in advance.


----------



## bruze

Grado sound great with rock & jazz & acoustic music ,  guitars sounds very nice


----------



## ArmAndHammer

I think Grados and tubes go together like PB&J. It just works and works good. I love the synergy of my Little Dot 1+ and Grados. Of course I don't have anything to compare with. I am buying a SS amp soon so I am curious on trying that with the Grados. I think the Grados do well with a warmish set up to help cut the brightness a little.


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





brianmendoza said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 haha. Congrats! If your tastes are like mine, you'll like the HD650 quite a bit. They've been my #1 go-to phone ever since I got them. All my other headphones just sit in the closet in their boxes. lol. I should probably get off my butt and sell some of them.


----------



## eclein

Quote: 





armandhammer said:


> I think Grados and tubes go together like PB&J. It just works and works good. I love the synergy of my Little Dot 1+ and Grados. Of course I don't have anything to compare with. I am buying a SS amp soon so I am curious on trying that with the Grados. I think the Grados do well with a warmish set up to help cut the brightness a little.


 

 I've been using headphone output from my DAC/Pre-amp and its nice but the MP-301 with the awesome tube sound is incredible and dynamic, SS for whatever reason takes that away, the Fiio E5 I have also sounds excellent.


----------



## PANGES

Just received my RS1i's and took a quick 10 min listen. I can't wait to get more listening in tonight, but I can already tell these are something special and definitely keepers. There's just something about them really sucks you into the music. 
   
  edit: I also want to note that they felt pretty comfortable on my head.. we'll see how it goes after a few hours tonight.


----------



## BrianMendoza

Quote:


> I'm looking forward to these so much, I've been staring at the front door to my office for the past 20 minutes. Can the UPS guy possibly take any longer to come?!?!? lol.


 

 Okay! So I'm sure you've gotten them by now, any first impressions, look/build wise?


----------



## estreeter

So many Grado fanboys in this thread - I'm going to start a thread for the forgotten Beyer just to show you lot what you are missing out on !


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





brianmendoza said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking forward to these so much, I've been staring at the front door to my office for the past 20 minutes. Can the UPS guy possibly take any longer to come?!?!? lol.
> ...


 

 Look 1 post above yours. 
   
  Mine came in really good shape. They look beautiful, with no blemishes on the wood housings at all. The little rod that adjusts up and down is a bit loose, alot looser than I recall the SR80i's being, but they don't move when I wear them on my head, so it's fine. 
   
  From the 10 minutes I listened, I liked what I heard with them plugged into my 3rd gen iPod Touch + Headstage Arrow combo. I can definitely see myself enjoying these for quite a while. Still too early to note any real impressions, as it's a little noisy at my work. Even so, in some of the songs I listened to, it seemed like the instruments sort of overshadowed the vocals, which I'm not sure if that's really a good or bad thing. I'll see how it goes tonight when I get a good listening session in.


----------



## BrianMendoza

Quote:


panges said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nice man! It's definitely going to take a little bit of time to break em in but I'm sure you'll be stoked on them. And yeh man! Even out of an ipod they sound surprisingly good. Gotta love that reason behind low impedance headphones...


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> So many Grado fanboys in this thread - I'm going to start a thread for the forgotten Beyer just to show you lot what you are missing out on !


 

 When I had my Beyer DT-880/600's, I didn't like them very much. I loved how comfortable they were, but the mids/vocals seemed a bit recessed for me (although honestly, that may just be because I'm used to the Audio Technica sound with the really forward mids/vocals). 
   
  Anyhoo... enjoy your empty Beyer thread, sucker!!!
   
  haha jk.


----------



## MoSXS

Question time!
   
  I've had a pair of Grado SR-60s for a couple of years now. Conveniently got them just a couple of months before the SR-60i was released! hah. When I got them I burned them in for about 40 hours and the sound didn't really change too much. To me they still sound a little muffled and veiled.
   
  Do they need more burn in? Anything I can do to remove that "veil" sound?


----------



## Kevin Brown

Quote: 





mosxs said:


> Do they need more burn in? Anything I can do to remove that "veil" sound?


 

  Try swapping the comfies for the bowls (L instead of S cusions).


----------



## BrianMendoza

mosxs said:


> Question time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 


If I remember right, the sr60 come with comfy pads right? If that's the case, throw on some bowls and you should hear quite a difference! And then after that, the taped bowl mod is my pad of choice. Comfies are known to muddy up the sound...


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





panges said:


> Anyhoo... enjoy your empty Beyer thread, sucker!!!
> 
> haha jk.


 
   
  Its not empty - I have at least one 'friend' who happens to agree with me 
   
  Btw, I hate you for getting those RS1s before me. Green with envy for the sheer joy they will give you over the coming months. I would love to be able to compare a set with the Ms-Pro, but thats a fantasy for the day I win the Lottery.


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 If it makes you feel better, it was my birthday last Friday, and I didn't really get any presents, so I had to buy my own. The RS1i's are actually my Christmas/Birthday/Getting straight A's present to myself. Also, I start school tomorrow, so I'm most likely going to be too busy to enjoy them much anyways. 
   
  My girlfriend got me a present, but I like the RS1i's better than what she got me. But shhh! She doesn't have to know!


----------



## estreeter

Dude, if you like headphones better than what your girlfriend is prepared to give you, I'd suggest that you realign your priorities


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Dude, if you like headphones better than what your girlfriend is prepared to give you, I'd suggest that you realign your priorities


 

 I fear the wrong answer will end my life, so no comment.


----------



## Vikingatheart

I have a question for all you Grado fans. Is the 225i a worthy upgrade from the 80i? If so, what are the biggest obvious differences in the sound?


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> I have a question for all you Grado fans. Is the 225i a worthy upgrade from the 80i? If so, what are the biggest obvious differences in the sound?


 


  I think so absolutely...and the next Grado to upgrade from the 225i is the RS1i. Over the 80, the 225i is more refined with better bass definition and impact, more liquid mids and better treble.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Rad! Another question, have you heard the Beyerdynamic DT-770 250 Ohm version? I was looking on Amazon and that is only about 15 dollars more, and I think I need to eventually give other companies a chance.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> Another question, have you heard the Beyerdynamic DT-770 250 Ohm version? I was looking on Amazon and that is only about 15 dollars more, and I think I need to eventually give other companies a chance.


 

 How about that, Panges - another Grado fanboy succumbing to the lure of Team Beyerdynamic ! I'm texting John Grado as I type this - its a disturbing trend


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I did own the DT770/600. It is a very different headphone from the SR225i. Is it better? I prefer the SR225i if I could only own one. But I listen to a lot of rock music. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And Grados are very special with rock.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Hah! This is common? I was totally unaware. I wonder why?


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I was thinking that the 770 might be a better all arounder, but I do listen to rock and metal for 90% of the time. I guess I'm just curious.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The DT880/600 would be the beyer to get in that range IMO. The DT770s are nice closed cans and quite balanced. But if you listen to rock/metal 90% of the time...I would suggest the SR225i.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Sounds like a plan. I think I will order them within a couple of weeks. I think my skepticism lied in wondering if they were going to be *too* similar to my 80is.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 They both sound like Grados, no doubt, but to my ears, the SR225i just improved on everything. I would suggest you steer clear of the SR325is (when your next upgrade pangs hit) without hearing them first. I "upgraded" and was caught off guard with the rather hot treble. Within a month they were quickly sold off for the RS1s. I haven't looked back since.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I have always planned on eventually getting the RS1s down the road, and knew that I wouldn't get the 325is without hearing them prior to purchase. My ears are very sensitive to treble, so the 325is have always been on my "watch out" list.


----------



## estreeter

Guys, we probably dont need to requote the previous fifteen posts to have a 'conversation' - just saying.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Yeah, I'm done now.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

For my ears theSR325's kicked the SR225 to the curb. Do the mods, use a warm amp and the 325 is heavenly.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





armandhammer said:


> For my ears theSR325's kicked the SR225 to the curb. Do the mods, use a warm amp and the 325 is heavenly.


 

 I did not mod my SR325is, but I did use my MAD amp (warm and tubey...especially with the 5751 Sovtek power tube), but to no avail with my ears. Maybe I'm overly sensitive to the SR325is' treble, but overall I preferred the SR225i. YMMV of course.


----------



## MoSXS

Quote: 





kevin brown said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I might just have to!
   


  Quote: 





brianmendoza said:


> If I remember right, the sr60 come with comfy pads right? If that's the case, throw on some bowls and you should hear quite a difference! And then after that, the taped bowl mod is my pad of choice. Comfies are known to muddy up the sound...


 

 Yeah they come with the comfy pads. 
   
  I remember something from a few years ago where people would take those ugly yellow pads that Radioshack sells and cut holes in them and use them on their SR-60s. Anyone know about that?


----------



## BrianMendoza

Quote:


mosxs said:


> Yeah they come with the comfy pads.
> 
> I remember something from a few years ago where people would take those ugly yellow pads that Radioshack sells and cut holes in them and use them on their SR-60s. Anyone know about that?


 

 Yeh man! not a bad idea... but it's not the same as bowls, but will definitely add more definition. What I would do as a right-now solution, is do the quarter cut in your comfies for now. I couldn't stand the comfies without the hole cuz everything sounded way too muddy. For a little while I used to think that the holy comfy was my pad of choice, until I went back to the taped bowls.
   
  Simply just take a quarter, place it in the center of your comfy pad, and cut around it with an exacto-knife. If you have a razor blade that works too, just don't use scissors cuz it turns out looking like crap. You should notice a big difference right away, especially in the highs.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> I brought my sr80is to school, and this chick who sits behind me said "are you listening to Rage Against The Machine?" I turned around and asked her if she wanted to listen. She told me they looked weird and she had the most disgusted face on. All that changed when I hit play. All she said to me was, "those are really nice headphones" while she was smiling. Great success!


 


 epic win?


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





semiaudiophile said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I would say so...


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





buffalowings said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I second the epic win.


----------



## estreeter

Sigh ... guys, again, we probably dont need to copy the last page anew to post a single line comment on our school chum's epic win. Call me old fashioned, but lets spare a thought for the folk trying to scroll through this thread on a phone somewhere.
   
  Yes, I am from the thread police, and I have reported each and every one of you to Commandant Eric.


----------



## ljperez84

Count me in! Grado  SR-225i owner for almost 2 weeks now.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The sound is getting better and better with each minute they are breaking in. 

 Looking forward to get an amp that warms the sound a little. Maybe Little Dot 1+.


----------



## BrianMendoza

Quote:


ljperez84 said:


> Count me in! Grado  SR-225i owner for almost 2 weeks now....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Little Dot I+ should be a good match! That was my next in line if I didn't get my Mapletree. I just recently got my Mapletree, and I'm addicted.


----------



## ctlaurin

I got my Alessandro MS-1's a couple weeks ago and I am enjoying them much more than my HD555's. I think I may just sell them. I am currently in the process in 1000ing the MS-1 to open up the soundstage and get a little more bass. Plus it will add to the comfort, which is a huge plus for the HD555's. I went ahead and got a JMoney headband it it is fantastic and beautiful. Just waiting on the distancers and the pads and I'll be in heaven.


----------



## sml1226

New SR-125i owner

Glad I got them, noticing a small change in the sound... but I wonder how broken in these are already seeing how they were a lightly used display pair.

Anybody know of a good DIY amp that's relatively cheap (other than a cMoy) that would do well with my 125i's?? Portable or Desktop (definitely need a desktop one sooner or later though), doesn't matter to me, these things aren't going anywhere for awhile, I'm gonna baby them as usual until I've enjoyed them in the quietness of my house a little while longer


----------



## olor1n

Some of you guys need to learn when it's appropriate to quote. What is with that crap?


----------



## yomomma1

Quote: 





bruze said:


> I bought a pair of grado sr80's in a trip to NY last year with my school and so far i freakin love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Get them from the US. I bought mine from US off a well known auction site. Just remember to ask the seller to put 'second hand headphones & put cost at about £200' on docs or you'll get stung by customs like I did (an extra £75 very ouch!).


----------



## yomomma1

Quote: 





maverickmonk said:


> So, this seems the perfect place to discuss amping. How do the grado's respond to a tube amp? How do they do with the Little Dot amps specifically? If grado and tube go together so well, why does the schiit asgard claim to be thor's divine gift to Grado (Ok, so I ad-lib'd a bit, but I had to run with the Norse mythology bit there). How do the Grado's sound off of the Starving Student Millet Hybrid? Is any of this worth it for a pair of modded SR60's? Do Grado's open up more with a DAC? Which is more improvement (DAC or amp)?


 


  I have tried the E9 but it was faulty so can't comment. I can however comment on the LD mk3 valve with a dacmagic connected. This is a friends set-up, I loved the warmth that the valves added. I to have looked at the schiit amps amp like the look of them but would not buy it with 1st hearing it as I would happily buy the LD after hearing it, it was really nice with my RS-1's and 225's (thinking of selling the 225's to fund the purchase of an LD amp and pos LD dac). I am also considering just getting a very good portable amp as I am not always in 1 room when listening ? Anyone got any views on a portable amp with RS-1's ? Thinking Ray Samuals purely due to the support they get on here so would like some user opinions.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





semiaudiophile said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Soooo epic!


----------



## Vikingatheart

Bump. Any other Grado fans around? More comments?


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





brianmendoza said:


> If I remember right, the sr60 come with comfy pads right? If that's the case, throw on some bowls and you should hear quite a difference! And then after that, the taped bowl mod is my pad of choice. Comfies are known to muddy up the sound...


 

 Really? I've never thought my SR60i's were veiled at all.....in fact, I wouldn't want to try the bowl pads at all, the comfies are just right! (asides from EQ-ing a bit of  bass)


----------



## sml1226

My SR-125i drivers are slightly angled... right facing the back of my head, left facing the front. It's just slightly angled, but it's there.

Is this a common occurrence due to the gluing? I could heat it and realign it, but I'm a little curious if anybody else has this on theirs.


----------



## Kevin Brown

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> Really? I've never thought my SR60i's were veiled at all.....in fact, I wouldn't want to try the bowl pads at all, the comfies are just right! (asides from EQ-ing a bit of  bass)


 

 This is my opinion too.  I love the sound of the SR80i and SR125i with the comfies ... so much so in fact that I use comfies with the SR225i, the MS2i, and the HF2i.
   
  I have RS2i's on the way, and I already have an extra set of comfies earmarked (sic) especially for them !!
   
  I think the bowls are too bright.  And I think the jumbos are too bright.
  
  But ... everyone's personal preference for tonal balance is different.


----------



## ljperez84

Quote: 





kevin brown said:


> This is my opinion too.  I love the sound of the SR80i and SR125i with the comfies ... so much so in fact that I use comfies with the SR225i, the MS2i, and the HF2i.


 


 With or without the quarter mod? I supose you are using the Senn HD 414 pads


----------



## PANGES

I still haven't had a chance to get a good listen to my RS1's. So busy this week. Can't wait for the weekend! 
   
  edit: One interesting thing though... I found the RS1's to have more life and detail when I amped them with my Headstage Arrow rather than the Little Dot MKIII. Overall they were just much more enjoyable with my portable amp. lol.


----------



## Kevin Brown

No qtr mod.  Like I said, I think the Grados that comes with bowls are too bright.  Just a personal preference.  The comfies tone the brightness down.


----------



## Thecoolguy

o hai viking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  count me in too! got the hf2s about 4 weeks ago and can't stop listening too them.  still looking for an amp for them though.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





thecoolguy said:


> o hai viking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Hi! I'm still enjoying the CD you got me! Haven't listened to it for a couple of weeks, but it definitely is good stuff. Thanks again


----------



## Kerberos

MS1i fan here. I love the sound with bowls and the tape mod: airy-open sound, detailed and great punchy bass. They are just awesome for the value.


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





kevin brown said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 personally, I love the brightness, but my right ear becomes quickly fatigued by the grados...odd huh


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





thecoolguy said:


> o hai viking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I amp mine with an Audio GD Sparrow that I'm pretty happy with. Kevin has one too so you can get his impressions as well, but for $183 you get a great DAC with a good headphone out to drive your HF2. I think Kevin loaned his to one of his buddies that A / B'ed it with a Benchmark DAC. You can read those impressions here. and I added some comments as well.


----------



## Thecoolguy

vikingatheart said:


> Hi! I'm still enjoying the CD you got me! Haven't listened to it for a couple of weeks, but it definitely is good stuff. Thanks again





 

I'm glad you like it! I'm enjoying silent alarm, too (listening to it right now actually )


----------



## sinistas

Hey everybody, first post!  After using a pair of Sony MDR-V500s for the last 5 years (I know, I know...), I decided to step things up a bit.  Picked up some SR60s yesterday and the difference is mind-boggling.  If this is their *low-end* model, I can't imagine how good the others must sound!


----------



## ljperez84

Welcome from another newbie here! 

 Yes, the SR60s are well known for having an outstanding value-price relation. As they burn in, you will see how they get better and better,

 After that if you want to improve the sound I recommend getting an amp (PA2V2 is a good option), If you are using an ipod as source get a cheap Fiio LOD for better results

 Happy listening!


----------



## sinistas

I mainly listen on my Alienware M15X - my fiancee has migraines that are triggered / worsened by sound, so I'm wearing headphones a lot at home.  I'll probably look into an amp eventually, but this is already a huge step up, so I can't justify the expense (to her, at least )


----------



## eclein

Get a Fiio E5, they are like $20, best deal going in little amps, they bring Grado's alive.....take it from an old guy, the E5 is money well spent...


----------



## sinistas

Wow, that's cheap!  I'll look into it...online only, or do they have it in stores?


----------



## eclein

I got mine at Amazon....Fiio E5....they amplifie, but also bring the sound quality up, up, up. If you use it with a laptop like I do you'll dig it. If you use your ipod get the Fiio LOD cable...it takes the the ipods amp out of the mix...clean, clear,  crisp, you'll be shocked..I was!!


----------



## eclein

...then read this, and the fun really begins, I'm not a DIY guy but I've done 4 or 5 of these mods...amazing.
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/508459/sr60-mod


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





sinistas said:


> Hey everybody, first post!  After using a pair of Sony MDR-V500s for the last 5 years (I know, I know...), I decided to step things up a bit.  Picked up some SR60s yesterday and the difference is mind-boggling.  If this is their *low-end* model, I can't imagine how good the others must sound!


 

 I'm guessing you will know soon enough. The SR60's were my first Grado's too. Since that purchase I've had an SR225i, an MS2i, and an HF2. The HF2 is my primary can and I just woodied my 60's. Enjoy the journey.


----------



## sinistas

Thanks for the input, everybody!  I'll pick up that E5 - it's certainly cheap enough.  I have a Sansa Clip, but don't use it that much, so we're just talking desktop use here.  Thankfully for my wallet, all of our accounts are in my fiancee's name, so this will be my stop on the Grado train for now.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





sinistas said:


> Hey everybody, first post!  After using a pair of Sony MDR-V500s for the last 5 years (I know, I know...), I decided to step things up a bit.  Picked up some SR60s yesterday and the difference is mind-boggling.  If this is their *low-end* model, I can't imagine how good the others must sound!


 


  I'm still loving my SR60i's nearly two years later....I don't have the budget to move up the line. Congrats on yours!


----------



## eclein

I bought my SR60's used from a guy here...$45....I'm loving it...I've been modding them, its a blast


----------



## Vikingatheart

Its good to see so many people happy with the SR-60i! I haven't heard them, but I might have to pick up a pair to compare them to my 80i. First, I'm getting a pair of SR225is in about a week. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Vikingatheart

I might be in for a cheap ride. I realized today how easy I am to please when it comes to headphones. I am absolutely head over heels in love with my 80is! Every time I walk into my room and see them I have the biggest urge to drop whatever I am doing and just sit down to listen. My Total BitHead + 80i combo is just fantastic. I do plan on getting the 225is in a week or two, but I think that will do it for me for quite some time. I do hope to get some more amps this year to see how they sound, but these $100 cans sound so good right now I could cry!


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> Its good to see so many people happy with the SR-60i! I haven't heard them, but I might have to pick up a pair to compare them to my 80i. First, I'm getting a pair of SR225is in about a week. Can't wait!!!


 

 They sound almost exactly the same. The only difference is that the sr80i has a beefier cable.
   
  sr60i - stock
  sr80i - bigger cable
   
  Also, I thought you siad you were getting senns, what happened?


----------



## Kevin Brown

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Are you sure?  The SR125i's most certainly have a thicker cable than the SR80i's, but I'm pretty sure the cable for the 60's and 80's is the same.  The MS1i's have the same thinner cable as the 60's and 80's.  The SR125i has the same cable as the 225's and 325's.
   
  And unless there was something wrong with the SR60i's I heard, the SR80i's did have more and better bass than the 60's IMO.  The 80's sound very similar to the 125's, but the 60's had less low end.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I was going to get some HD595s but I can't get my mind off those 225is! I was originally going to get the 225i for Christmas, but my mom wanted to get me some other things, so she went with the 80i to save money. I don't blame her, and quite frankly that might have been the best 100 bucks shes ever spent, but I really want the 225i. I might get the senns before I head off to college though. Who knows.


----------



## detoxguy

New member of the Grado fan club. I am typing this while listening to my new RS2i's for the first night. I had a tough time getting them as they are had to come by in the great white north but I really lucked out and the one place in edmonton also had the grado ra-1 amp with upgraded headphone jack (locks cable in) on consignment for $300 (cheap in cdn) and I've got the 30th anniversary edition of dark side of the moon melting my brain as I speak. I've been listening for hours and can't seem to stop even to walk to the fridge to get a beer or even pick up the phone to order food. I may die of starvation and sobriety at any time with a massive grin on my face.


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





detoxguy said:


> New member of the Grado fan club. I am typing this while listening to my new RS2i's for the first night. I had a tough time getting them as they are had to come by in the great white north but I really lucked out and the one place in edmonton also had the grado ra-1 amp with upgraded headphone jack (locks cable in) on consignment for $300 (cheap in cdn) and I've got the 30th anniversary edition of dark side of the moon melting my brain as I speak. I've been listening for hours and can't seem to stop even to walk to the fridge to get a beer or even pick up the phone to order food. I may die of starvation and sobriety at any time with a massive grin on my face.


 

 sounds like somebody need a 15ft grado branded extension cable....but congrats on your new setup


----------



## eclein

Quote: 





detoxguy said:


> New member of the Grado fan club. I am typing this while listening to my new RS2i's for the first night. I had a tough time getting them as they are had to come by in the great white north but I really lucked out and the one place in edmonton also had the grado ra-1 amp with upgraded headphone jack (locks cable in) on consignment for $300 (cheap in cdn) and I've got the 30th anniversary edition of dark side of the moon melting my brain as I speak. I've been listening for hours and can't seem to stop even to walk to the fridge to get a beer or even pick up the phone to order food. I may die of starvation and sobriety at any time with a massive grin on my face.


 

 Very nice!!!!!!!!!! Welcome to the fold!!!!


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





buffalowings said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 A man needs a maid...


----------



## Thecoolguy

kneeljung said:


> I amp mine with an Audio GD Sparrow that I'm pretty happy with. Kevin has one too so you can get his impressions as well, but for $183 you get a great DAC with a good headphone out to drive your HF2. I think Kevin loaned his to one of his buddies that A / B'ed it with a Benchmark DAC. You can read those impressions here. and I added some comments as well.





 

Thanks for the suggestion! I'll have to check it out. I might be asking you some questions about it later, if that's okay.


----------



## ljperez84

Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Yeah, be careful with the head-fi bug, when it bites, bites real hard.

 4 Years ago I was happy with my Senn PX-100 and ipod, then about 6 months ago I started just reading at the forum, 2 months later I decided to get  some Senn HD 238s (I said , what the hell, so I also got a Fiio e5 and  it´s LOD),
   
  1 month ago decided to sell those cans and get my grados (SR225i) now I´m about to order my Audio GD Fun DAC - AMP 
   
  my wife will ask me to divorce if I keep buying audio stuff


----------



## Kevin Brown

Quote: 





ljperez84 said:


> Yeah, be careful with the head-fi bug, when it bites, bites real hard.
> 
> 4 Years ago I was happy with my Senn PX-100 and ipod, then about 6 months ago I started just reading at the forum, 2 months later I decided to get  some Senn HD 238s (I said , what the hell, so I also got a Fiio e5 and  it´s LOD),
> 
> ...


 

 Look at my sig.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Same story here.
   
  But I tell my wife, I don't gamble, drink, cheat, or hit, so what's the problem being a little obsessed with getting the best headphone audio quality that I can?


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





kevin brown said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thats a fantastic argument my friend. When I get married I'll use that one


----------



## estreeter

Viking, you know I hate playing thread policeman, but can you please refrain from *copying a post which already contains a quote* in its entirety ? I admit that yours isnt the worst example in this thread, but it really gets old. The line you wanted to address was the last line in the previous post - you could easily have deleted everything else.
   
  Thank you,
   
  estreeter


----------



## cck5

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> I searched and couldn't find a fan club for Grados in general. I have only listened to the SR80is and LOVE them. I love how these cans really bring rock to life. I hope to someday try some more high end Grados. I want to see how the Grado "house sound" changes throughout the line up.


 


  this is where my journey began also. ive owned the 225I for a long time, and think its now time to try the 325I.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Viking, you know I hate playing thread policeman, but can you please refrain from *copying a post which already contains a quote* in its entirety ? I admit that yours isnt the worst example in this thread, but it really gets old. The line you wanted to address was the last line in the previous post - you could easily have deleted everything else.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> estreeter


 
  Of course. Thanks for the reminder. I will keep it to a "one post a quote" limit.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





> this is where my journey began also. ive owned the 225I for a long time, and think its now time to try the 325I.


 

 Don't you just love the Grado sound. I am practically jumping around the house in anticipation for my 225is. I have to wait a bit for the money, but it shouldn't be more than a week.


----------



## cck5

i think i may be grabbing a p51 for my next pair of 225I, since i sold mine, as my next major move back to grados, or looking for some hf-2.
   
  i dont feel the rs1 or  other higher models rs2 will be beneficial to my horribly recorded deathcore music.


----------



## Vikingatheart

I have the same issue. A lot of my metal is just not well recorded or mastered. Its not awful, but there is tons of room for improvement.


----------



## ljperez84

@ Viking, congrats for the Sr-225i, as an advice, just be patient with the burn in process. Mine were cranky at first. I was really stressed. But after some use and frenquency sweeps  / pink  noise they got much better.  Now they should have arround 70 burn in hours.

 @ Kevin, LOL that is a great argument! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I would use it but the problem is I do drink
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, whether is too much or not is relative, just like the volume on our cans


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





ljperez84 said:


> @ Viking, congrats for the Sr-225i, as an advice, just be patient with the burn in process. Mine were cranky at first. I was really stressed. But after some use and frenquency sweeps  / pink  noise they got much better.  Now they should have arround 70 burn in hours.


 

 Thanks! I haven't actually bought them yet, but will be getting them very shortly.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Ok, I'm pumped. Tomorrow I get to order my new 225is, and as long as Amazon Prime continues to work its magic, I should have them by the Friday or Saturday at the latest!!


----------



## estreeter

Given that you have been 'jumping around the house' since the 25th January, I think you might have peaked a little too soon. You'll be unconscious when they finally knock on your door with the Grados !


----------



## Melvins

The sr125i's plus PA2v2 is orgasmic


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> Ok, I'm pumped. Tomorrow I get to order my new 225is, and as long as Amazon Prime continues to work its magic, I should have them by the Friday or Saturday at the latest!!


 

 Congratulations Viking. I hope they match your expectations.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> Congratulations Viking. I hope they match your expectations.


 

 As do I. I just placed the order and payed only $3.99 on one day shipping, but because of the time of day I should get them on Thursday instead of tomorrow. I will post my initial impressions when I get a chance to listen to them.


----------



## apatN

Seriously thinking of trading my pair of DT880s for a nice set of SR-325is.... Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Melvins

do eeeet.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





apatn said:


> Seriously thinking of trading my pair of DT880s for a nice set of SR-325is.... Decisions, decisions...


 

 You make MS1000 distancers right? I'd just get some sr60is and woodie them yourself. I'm sure you must've seen the sr60i mod thread.


----------



## Vikingatheart

People who have had or have the 225i, if you bought yours new, how long was the burn in? I am a believer in burn in. but I think its a combination of the headphones actually changing oh so slightly and the way your brain adjusts to the sound signature.


----------



## Melvins

whats the sound difference between moded 125's (wooded, holes, cloth removed) then un-modded?


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





melvins said:


> whats the sound difference between moded 125's (wooded, holes, cloth removed) then un-modded?


 

 sound = better


----------



## boredpig

Ok so i have a pair of ms1i's if i vent the drivers, is it ok if i do not damp the cups? would it cause any major differences?


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





apatn said:


> Seriously thinking of trading my pair of DT880s for a nice set of SR-325is.... Decisions, decisions...


 

 I would seriously think that decision over - you really need to hear the 325is with something like a Joe Satriani guitar solo before making a decision like that. Something where Joe, or John Petrucci, is trying to wring as many high notes as he can find out of that guitar. I can live with the 325's idiosyncrasies, but many simply cant - not something to lauch yourself into without a lengthy audition.


----------



## Maverickmonk

the two mods are independent of eachother, people just tend to do both at the same time because of the "well, while i'm in here I might as well" train of thought.
   
  Venting the drivers will increase the bass. the more you vent, the more bass you get. I found joy at 2 vents, others 4, some go for all 10, I'd start with 2-4 and go from there if you want more. dampening the cups however is a different mod entirely. by dampening the cups, you are helping prevent wave reflections from bouncing out the back of the driver, and back into your ears. this helps reduce silibance (or is it sibilance... Its kind of late here, I'm procrastinating a paper I need to do and drinking redbull...I think its sibilance. I don't know...anywayyyyy) in the sound signature. sibilance (yeah, i'll go with that spelling bob, and thats my final answer) is what makes your brain kind of hurt in the temples after a while. I didn't find this mod necessary, but some find it very helpful, it depends on your ears and your preferences.
   
  Yum, those aluminum cups with bowl pads look awesome.. hmmm...I wonder if a vented and modded SR325i with bowls could do dubstep and trance well... thats a tantilizing thought. or maybe an SR60 with bowl pads, custom aluminum cups, and 10 vent holes. the 10 vent holes would balance out the bass-absorbing g-cush pads. with a black J$ headband they would be gorgeous... hmm... Grado sound with bass, and thump... this sounds like a great idea...
   
   
  I need to put a neutrik plug on my sr60 first though, I keep accidentally puting pressure on the straight jack and if I keep it up i'll break my headphone out.
   
  Actually, I'm impressed with how well my woodied SR60's do electronica. They sound better than anything I've heard (thats not much at all), and I prefer them to the v6 which I don't find fun at all, even if it has more bass than the grado... Now, listening to the Seether live album on the grado's today was amazing. Even though today was a downer, and the songs were sad, the realism of it all, the airyness, the attack of his voice, the resonance of the individual strings of the guitar reverberating through my (cheaply and poorly crafted) oak shells was wow.
   
  I don't know why I'm typing this, I really don't...
   
  Does anyone have a Neutrik right angle plug they'd ship via envelope? I can't justify buying a $3 connector and paying $5 shipping. PM me.... anyway. I'm getting WAY off topic, and should probably get back to work. So, Hasta la musica and Bien Viaje! Or something like that.


----------



## boredpig

ah i get it now, i was under the impression that venting the drivers must be followed by damping the drivers. thank you for the summary and good luck on the paper!


----------



## Kevin Brown

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> People who have had or have the 225i, if you bought yours new, how long was the burn in? I am a believer in burn in. but I think its a combination of the headphones actually changing oh so slightly and the way your brain adjusts to the sound signature.


 


 I'd say 15-20 hrs, but I've also had some change to their ultimate sound signature in as little as about 8 hrs, listening with music at a slightly higher volume than normal.  (Not on my head.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Overnight with my PC repeating tracks.)


----------



## apatN

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I do, yes. I am not really a believer of wooden cups, but I know you are. I have seen people having very big and expensive cups and heard no difference whatsoever. Just as long as the grill is open enough you should be fine. 
   
  Apart from that, the SR325 comes with a nice leather headband and ditto metal cups. They also come with bowls, rather than comfies.
   


  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I did have the SR325 on loan once and liked them, but thought they were a little too bright/metallic. I was thinking that I could punch some holes in them to bring out the bass. The added warmth could be very nice with the SR325. It is a good thing you mentioned it though, thanks!


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote:  





> I'd say 15-20 hrs, but I've also had some change to their ultimate sound signature in as little as about 8 hrs, listening with music at a slightly higher volume than normal.  (Not on my head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Thanks mang! haha. I think my 80is went through three different stages. Within the first 5 hrs there was a noticeable difference in the bass. Within 20-30 hrs, the highs were a bit less prominent (kinda in a bad way). After the 50+ mark, they sounded well balanced to me. This is of course the Grado style balance where the mids are always a bit more pronounced than the bass and treble. I guess thats what I like about 'em


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





apatn said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 If you don't want to mod, I won't stop you. But did you really not hear a difference after using wood? I find that hard to believe, because I found the difference to be significant. Oh well, to each his own.


----------



## apatN

Never tried it myself.


----------



## ljperez84

I would say 80 hrs before they start to show their pottential. Maybe I'm crazy, I know.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





apatn said:


> Never tried it myself.


 

 Seriously? If I had the woodworking skills I'd be crapping out as many shells as I could. I think you should at least give it a try, if you don't think the shells are an improvement, I'm sure you could sell them here.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Ok, got my 225is today. F me! I can't believe I listen to things without Grados before. Without any burn in the 225i already trumps the 80i. Don't get me wrong, the 80i will NEVER leave my house. I love them to death, but man are these 225is something or what!?! I can't wait to see how my music collection sounds all over again....again


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> Ok, got my 225is today. F me! I can't believe I listen to things without Grados before. Without any burn in the 225i already trumps the 80i. Don't get me wrong, the 80i will NEVER leave my house. I love them to death, but man are these 225is something or what!?! I can't wait to see how my music collection sounds all over again....again


 

 Needs moar wood.


----------



## Vikingatheart

DAMN! Those look so good man. I might have to woody mine at some point. Maybe in a few months you would be willing to woody my 80is?


----------



## BobSaysHi

Double Post.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> DAMN! Those look so good man. I might have to woody mine at some point. Maybe in a few months you would be willing to woody my 80is?


 

 Man, Huddler is killing me today. 
   
  I'm impressed you still want me to do anything after I messed up on that LOD. My bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The wood came from Bilavideo, so you might want to check if he will install them for you. Before that, however, you should definitely open those up. It's simple, even if you don't know what you're doing. Just take a hairdryer and heat the cups up for like 10-30 seconds and pry the two sides apart. I'd try out the hole punch mod, that should make the most difference in sound.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *BobSaysHi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Man, Huddler is killing me today.
> 
> ...


 
  Oh alright. And dude, you were nice and honest the whole way through with the LOD situation so no hard feelings. I don't let little things like that get in the way of potential future deals.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Just letting people know that my plan is to let my 225is burn in for a minimum of 40 hrs and then I will compare them to my 80i. One thing I will mention right now off the bat, the bowls are WAY more comfortable than the pads. This might be due to my long arse hair (I'm a metal head ) blocking the bowls from coming in direct contact with my ears, but its definitely allowing me to listen for longer periods of time. Good stuff!


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> Just letting people know that my plan is to let my 225is burn in for a minimum of 40 hrs and then I will compare them to my 80i. One thing I will mention right now off the bat, the bowls are WAY more comfortable than the pads. This might be due to my long arse hair (I'm a metal head ) blocking the bowls from coming in direct contact with my ears, but its definitely allowing me to listen for longer periods of time. Good stuff!


 

 Metal head here too (as you're already aware). You really need to get all the hair out between the driver and ears. Listen to the difference.


----------



## Vikingatheart

All common sense says that that would make a huge difference, but my ears must not be sensitive enough to really tell. Hair or no hair, there isn't any difference for me. Strange id'nit?


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> All common sense says that that would make a huge difference, but my ears must not be sensitive enough to really tell. Hair or no hair, there isn't any difference for me. Strange id'nit?


 

 Good for you, seriously. I hate having to move all that hair out of the way, all the time.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Yeah man, I guess I'm lucky...


----------



## yomomma1

> If you don't want to mod, I won't stop you. But did you really not hear a difference after using wood? I find that hard to believe, because I found the difference to be significant. Oh well, to each his own.


 

  
  I've read quite a few posts saying the difference is substantial. So much so that I have ordered some cobolo wobola...... some wood cups from Bilavideo to mod my 225's. They are gonna be my 'experiment' cans. I am thinking putting a couple of holes in for bass and putting the woodies on. I am also looking to shorten the cable for more portable usage (when I'm doing the hoovering etc etc... I have Silver Dragon on my RS-1's so want to try something different (and MUCH less expensive) any suggestions ?


----------



## leo1006

i just got a pair of sr225 the old one without "i"  three weeks ago .they sound so great that i cant stop listening!


----------



## Vikingatheart

Welcome leo1006. Are they your first pair of Grados?


----------



## Vikingatheart

Bump because my 225i are sounding better and better everyday!


----------



## BobSaysHi

I'm ashamed to admit I'm moving away from grado's house sound. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## HeatFan12

Grados are fun.....Been a Grado day for me indeed.....Cheers


----------



## leo1006

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> Welcome leo1006. Are they your first pair of Grados?


 
  thanks Vikingatheat, yes! the sr225 is my first pair of Grado, as soon as i heared the music from the sr225, i falled in love whit Grado, i am planning to sell all my other headpones and IEMs to up grade to RS1 or HF2。but i will keep my first grado sr225 with me forever.


----------



## detoxguy

Don't rule out the RS2i, I at least found I preferred them to the RS1i due to the slightly less bright nature and the aggressiveness with the music I listen to. I have not regretted that choice for a second as I've been using mine.


----------



## Kevin Brown

Quote: 





detoxguy said:


> Don't rule out the RS2i, I at least found I preferred them to the RS1i due to the slightly less bright nature and the aggressiveness with the music I listen to. I have not regretted that choice for a second as I've been using mine.


 

 Bingo.  The RS1i's have boosted lows and highs vs the RS2i.  I think the RS2i is a more balanced headphone than the RS1i ... for me.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

Quote: 





kevin brown said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  The best way to get a balanced grado sound is to get the Alessandro equivalent of it. eg, If you want a more balanced sounding RS1 then get the Ms-Pro. I recently got the ms-pro and am loving it! It is really the most balanced can I have ever heard.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> I'm ashamed to admit I'm moving away from grado's house sound. It was fun while it lasted.


 
  What have you been listening to more? Senns?


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yup. They sound more natural and detailed to me (if a bit dark), but they require a really good system to get them to that point. If a person is willing to spend over $700 on a system, I wouldn't recommend Grados. Under $300, grados all the way. That said, I'm listening to my sr60is right now. They will always be my metal headphones.
   
  EDIT: Also, my rig isn't quite there yet. I've heard the rig I want before, and it was amazing.


----------



## Thecoolguy

I tried senns once (HD595). The soundstage was pretty good and they sounded very clean, but they were just so _boring _(they had almost no bass either). I Haven't looked back since i've switched to Grados.


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





kevin brown said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 So Kevin what's...
   
  1. Your favorite Grado past or present?
   
  2. The difference between the HF2 and the RS2?
   
  3. Your next Grado?


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





thecoolguy said:


> I tried senns once (HD595). The soundstage was pretty good and they sounded very clean, but they were just so _boring _(they had almost no bass either). I Haven't looked back since i've switched to Grados.


 

 The 595 and HD650 sound VERY different. Even if you don't like the sound sig of the HD650s, there's no denying it's a very good can. Everyone should at least try out the HD650s.


----------



## Vikingatheart

I would like to try out the 650s at some point but I need a better amp for that. The next amp I am getting (sometime in the distant future) is the Schiit Asgard. Would that be a good match for the 650?
   
  Edit: After looking, I really don't know if I would get the Asgard or if I would get the Valhalla or Lyr. They all look so awesome!!


----------



## Thecoolguy

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> I would like to try out the 650s at some point but I need a better amp for that. The next amp I am getting (sometime in the distant future) is the Schiit Asgard. Would that be a good match for the 650?


 


  schiit audio says that senns pair up well with the asgard.


----------



## Vikingatheart

How 'bout the Grados? I can't believe how well my 225is sound out of my Total BitHead, but how would a tube amp sound with them?


----------



## Thecoolguy

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> How 'bout the Grados? I can't believe how well my 225is sound out of my Total BitHead, but how would a tube amp sound with them?


 


  I've heard that tube amps dont really pair well with low independence cans (grados), though supposedly the LD1 and the WA6 do well with them.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





thecoolguy said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Ah I see. Well I do plan on getting some other cans besides Grados at some point. Even when I look at other cans though, I feel like I'm cheating on Grado. I need professional help


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> How 'bout the Grados? I can't believe how well my 225is sound out of my Total BitHead, but how would a tube amp sound with them?


 

 Hi Viking,
   
  Look at post #219 in this thread.  Grados love it and very inexpensive.
   
  Cheers


----------



## Vikingatheart

I totally remember looking at that but the tubes didn't register. Sweet man, well at some point when I have the money I will be looking at one of the Schiit amps.


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





thecoolguy said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 I've heard the same thing. It's a voltage current thing. I dont really get the science of it but from what I understand high impedance cans want the voltage that tubes provide and low impedance phones crave the current that SS provides. I would say if your happy with the bithead and the synergy it has keep it. I used to have a uDAC that was USB powered like your bithead. It was nice, did the job, and synergized well with my Grado's.
   
  I replaced it with an Audio GD Sparrow (B version). It's way better than my uDAC ever was. It rocks my HF2's, my woodied SR60's, and makes my Porta Pro's gallup


----------



## Vikingatheart

Oh I wasn't trying to imply that I was ever going to get rid of my TBH, I am just going to get a Schiit amp for other non-Grados that I will get at some point. I am really looking into getting a pair of Senns, and I guess a pair of Beyers as well. It will be a while before I get those, however.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Get a hybrid amp...I would find it hard to believe a better amp/headphone pairing than my 325's and LD1+.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





armandhammer said:


> Get a hybrid amp...I would find it hard to believe a better amp/headphone pairing than my 325's and LD1+.


 

 It depends on the hybrid... But yeah, the LD1+ is a good choice.


----------



## Vikingatheart

The Lyr is a hybrid right?


----------



## Kevin Brown

Quote: 





armandhammer said:


> Get a hybrid amp...I would find it hard to believe a better amp/headphone pairing than my 325's and LD1+.


 

 I agree with this.  You can still have tubes in the equation, but a hybrid amp with a solid state output stage can still deliver the current that low impedance headphones like Grados can require/demand.  With that said, I did ask Schiit about how the Valhalla would work with different Grados.  They said it would work fine.  Might not drive them to earth-shattering volume, but they said there's no functional reason why that pairing wouldn't work.  (One thing I plan to do at the Bay Area meet coming up: HF2's and RS2i's with the Valhalla.)
   
  But here's another data point.  I used a Total Bithead with Grados for more than a year.  Very nice combo.  But ... with some early/mid 80's CDs that were mastered at a much more ear-pleasing volume than today's brickwalled slabs of garbage, I did sometimes run out of juice with the Total Bithead driven by the 5V that USB provides.  All of the Aune, Sparrow, and CKKIII in my sig deliver a lot more power than the TBH did.  I hate to say this because I did love the TBH while I had it, but my conclusion now is that it's a great "starter" amp, but in the end after I got what I have now, it didn't quite have enough power for some of the CDs I listen to with Grados.
  
  
  Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> So Kevin what's...
> 
> 1. Your favorite Grado past or present?
> 
> ...


 
   
  I have decided this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I listen a lot more at work than home.  I will keep the HF2's at work along with the RS2i's, and switch back and forth weekly, daily, by CD as the winds of change blow.  I don't need to EQ the RS2i's with the comfies, and I don't need to EQ the HF2's with the 414 pads, but they are "interestingly" different.  I would not say either one is "better" than the other. But the HF2's do have a (mid) bass emphasis that the RS2i's don't have, and the RS2i's have the typical mids/highs emphasis that most other Grados have that the HF2's don't.  Somehow the RS2i's have more detail than other Grados I've heard, but it's a softer warmer, treble.  I always used -3 dB at 8kHz with the SR225's and MS2i's, for example, to reduce their *harshness", but I've never felt the need to dial down the treble of the RS2i's.
   
  As for the next pair ...  I won't try RS1i's because they have boosted lows and highs vs the RS2i's (see the graph at headphone.com) and I don't believe the RS2i's need any help with either of those 2 areas at all.  But if ever I came across Alessandro Pros on the cheap, I'd probably try a pair of those because I like the MS2i's so much.  So for home, I'll keep the MS2i's and the SR225i's there. 
   
  The wildcard is that Bilavideo is performing his magic on my SR125i's right now.  I'll report back when I have those back.  I would have also done the Magnum mod, but he changed the lite price from $249 to $299, and I can't justify that increase.


----------



## KneelJung

Thanks for the response Kevin. I didnt know if I'd ever listen to my SR60's again after my HF2's bloomed into an absolutely amazing headphone. That was until I bilamodded my 60's with some cocobolo, recabled them with some silver wire, punched some holes in the drivers, and added Jumbo's.I like both ( the HF2 & Bilagrado) better than I ever liked my 225 or MS2i.
   
  When you get your 125's back from Bill I'd be interested to know how it stacks up against your other wooden Grado's. My woodied 60 is awesome.


----------



## Kevin Brown

Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> Thanks for the response Kevin. I didnt know if I'd ever listen to my SR60's again after my HF2's bloomed into an absolutely amazing headphone. That was until I bilamodded my 60's with some cocobolo, recabled them with some silver wire, punched some holes in the drivers, and added Jumbo's.I like both ( the HF2 & Bilagrado) better than I ever liked my 225 or MS2i.
> 
> When you get your 125's back from Bill I'd be interested to know how it stacks up against your other wooden Grado's. My woodied 60 is awesome.


 

  That's funny.  We both started with the MS2i, and we both ended up with HF2's, and we'll both have Bilavideo'ed Grados too !!
   
  And we both have a Sparrow too ...


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





kevin brown said:


> That's funny.  We both started with the MS2i, and we both ended up with HF2's, and we'll both have Bilavideo'ed Grados too !!
> 
> And we both have a Sparrow too ...


 


 Great minds think alike.
   
  Do you listen to Joe Bonamassa too?


----------



## Kevin Brown

Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> Do you listen to Joe Bonamassa too?


 


   I tried so hard to like the new one by Black Country Communion, but it just didn't do it for me ...


----------



## Melvins

I really can't wait to get a little dot.


----------



## Melvins

Quote: 





kevin brown said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Hey kevin what all upgrades is bill making toward your 125's? What's the magnum mod?


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Quote: 





melvins said:


> What's the magnum mod?


 

 I'm assuming he is referring to this...
   
http://www.symphones.ca/magnum.htm


----------



## Melvins

it says on the site that's only eligible for 325s and MS1s?


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Yeah...but I think they do others too if you contact them and work things out.


----------



## Melvins

ah so is 399$ the price for the magnum?


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Yeah...at least for the full magnum procedure on the 325. I think you can get stuff ala cart and it is less money, perhaps less money too if you send in something other than the 325/MS2. Remember, that $399 is on top of the cost of the 325 that you have to buy and send to them so you are looking at a $700 Grado 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Might be worth it...I haven't read up on it much, I'm not interested in spending that much money on my 325's, especially since I love them already as it is.


----------



## ljperez84

@HeatFan12

 I love your photos! great grado collection!

 Where did you get the headphone stand from?


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





kevin brown said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The BCC record was OK but that's not really Joe. The concept as a whole seemed like a good one, it just didnt really work. Bonamassa is much better when he is doing his own thing. The sound he produces with a guitar is just pure magic.


----------



## Kevin Brown

Melvins: There's a lot more info on the Magnum mod in the various threads here than on that web site, that hasn't been updated in way too long.  He now upgrades *any* Grado from the SR60i up through at least the RS2i, and maybe others too.  The "Lite" mod is now $299.  I don't know what the full mod is, but I doubt it's still $399.
   
  As far as Bilavideo's mods, down below is cut and pasted from one of his posts here.  He is *very* reasonably priced, but really, you can do a lot of this yourself, just that I didn't want to go poking around in my SR125i's with with 5 year old twins running around, too willing to "help" ...
   




   
  (KJ: yup, I need to try his solo stuff.)
   
  Quote: 





> 1. Vent the driver backs (pop four holes into the felt behind the driver back, using a ballpoint pen to make the hole and the end of a mini plug to ream that hole).  This will increase the airflow dramatically and you'll never find yourself complaining that these cans are too bright.
> 
> 2. Get some gummy damping material, like Blutack or Dynamat and put a hunk of it on the magnet backplate.  This will open things open dramatically.
> 
> ...


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





ljperez84 said:


> @HeatFan12
> 
> I love your photos! great grado collection!
> 
> Where did you get the headphone stand from?


 

 Thanks very much ljperez....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  The stand is from Woo Audio.  I don't see that particular style on the site at this time.  I purchased it from a fellow head-fier a while back.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Quote: 





kevin brown said:


> Melvins: There's a lot more info on the Magnum mod in the various threads here than on that web site, that hasn't been updated in way too long.  He now upgrades *any* Grado from the SR60i up through at least the RS2i, and maybe others too.  The "Lite" mod is now $299.  I don't know what the full mod is, but I doubt it's still $399.


 

 I don't think he does the upgrade for RS2i, but correct me if I'm wrong. The upgrade was intended for the alluminum models only 325/MS2/HF2. It's not worth it to invest in the mod for models below 325 IMO.
   
  What kind of improvements have you guys found using the Billavideo mod? I think I'm gonna give that a try along with some woodied cups since I have a extra set of 325 drivers with me.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> I'm ashamed to admit I'm moving away from grado's house sound. It was fun while it lasted.


 

 I'd like to say I've changed my opinion on these. While I do prefer my HD650s through a powerful amp and mighty DAC, a wooden grado absolutely kills unamped. The audio out of my computer sounds wonderful on these.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Quote: 





semiaudiophile said:


> What kind of improvements have you guys found using the Billavideo mod? I think I'm gonna give that a try along with some woodied cups since I have a extra set of 325 drivers with me.


 

 Lets see...you get slightly better sound stage, more openness might be a better description, details are improved, bass is deeper and more impactful, just the overall balance is improved. The bass which is lacking before is now brought up to equal the highs which in essence cuts the brightness. Not by changing the highs but by allowing the bass to take the emphasis off the highs. The mods are 110% worth doing, they are easy, and they are free (except the Dynamat).


----------



## Kevin Brown

Quote: 





semiaudiophile said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The RS2i has the same outer construction as the models below it.  Rhydon removes the inner cylinder that contains the driver itself.
   
  He started off modding the 325 and MS2 and later added all the way down to the SR60i.  I don't understand why you don't think it wouldn't be worth it to mod a lower model?  Do you understand that now he completely replaces the driver and swaps Al for plastic for that inner cylinder?  And why would he offer the Lite mod all the way down to the SR60i if he himself didn't think it would offer an improvement? That outer shell really is only a physical support to the inner cylinder and driver.  Sure it contributes to the overall sound of the headphones, but the inner cylinder material and the driver, which he does change, those contributions far outweigh the effect of the outer shell on the sound signature of the headphones he modifies.
   
  And modding an SR60i through the SR225i with the Lite mod, does get you one benefit that modding the 325 and MS2 don't: a lighter end product.  If you read the big long thread, there have been some complaints that with all the Al he uses (especially for the full mod where he replaces the gimbals too), they are too heavy.  Keeping plastic as the outer shell material helps to keep the weight down after he replaces the plastic of the inner shell with Al.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Quote: 





kevin brown said:


> The RS2i has the same outer construction as the models below it.  Rhydon removes the inner cylinder that contains the driver itself.
> 
> He started off modding the 325 and MS2 and later added all the way down to the SR60i.  I don't understand why you don't think it wouldn't be worth it to mod a lower model?  Do you understand that now he completely replaces the driver and swaps Al for plastic for that inner cylinder?  And why would he offer the Lite mod all the way down to the SR60i if he himself didn't think it would offer an improvement? That outer shell really is only a physical support to the inner cylinder and driver.  Sure it contributes to the overall sound of the headphones, but the inner cylinder material and the driver, which he does change, those contributions far outweigh the effect of the outer shell on the sound signature of the headphones he modifies.
> 
> And modding an SR60i through the SR225i with the Lite mod, does get you one benefit that modding the 325 and MS2 don't: a lighter end product.  If you read the big long thread, there have been some complaints that with all the Al he uses (especially for the full mod where he replaces the gimbals too), they are too heavy.  Keeping plastic as the outer shell material helps to keep the weight down after he replaces the plastic of the inner shell with Al.


 

 I did not know that. That would make sense if the inner cylinder is replaced. If not, it would defeat the purpose, which is why I didn't think it would be a worthwhile investment for the lower models. Which thread are you referring to btw? I must've missed it.


----------



## Kevin Brown

http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/434471/magnum-upgrade-for-grado-sr325-and-alessandro-ms2
   
  Took me a week, but I read it all.


----------



## Vikingatheart

This is super random but....
   
  Michael Bublé's cover of Moondance and Fever sound absolutely fantastic through my 225is. I got the biggest $#!^ eating grin on my face halfway through Fever. 
   
  Bliss man, total bliss.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Grump.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> Grump.


 

 Grado Bump?


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> Grado Bump?


 


  Indeed!


----------



## robm321

For the record, currently
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 listening to the GS-1000s right now


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





robm321 said:


> For the record, currently
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 And how do they sound?


----------



## ljperez84

A general idea about the grados is that they are great for rock and with everything else they aren't that good. Most of my music could be classified as Rock, so I don't care. 

 But what do you people, honestly think? Is this true? Or maybe just for some models? I'm curious! I just have experience with my SR225i.

 Remember grados are a exotic thing in Mexico, so it is not like you can audition other models easily.


----------



## Thecoolguy

No, my hf2s actually do pretty good with jazz, though it's not something I would normally listen to, and other stuff like electronic and some types of trance.


----------



## CEE TEE

So what am I supposed to do next???  I've been too busy <lately> to copy you guys in real-time...checking in though!
  
  Quote: 





kevin brown said:


> That's funny.  We both started with the MS2i, and we both ended up with HF2's, and we'll both have Bilavideo'ed Grados too !!
> 
> And we both have a Sparrow too ...


----------



## robm321

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> And how do they sound?


 


  Very nice.


----------



## MrMichael

I'm getting my SR225i's today. Pretty excited about it.


----------



## lbj

I'm (re)joining the Grado fan club soon.  Just snagged an RS-1 from a head-fier and I'm excited too.  Haven't had/heard a Grado since my wife's sr-60 went belly-up eons ago.  I wasn't really expecting to get a new headphone, but I have a MAD Ear+ HD kit coming in soon and with its reputed synergy with Grados I couldn't resist.


----------



## robm321

Congrats Michael! 
   
  Quote: 





lbj said:


> I'm (re)joining the Grado fan club soon.  Just snagged an RS-1 from a head-fier and I'm excited too.  Haven't had/heard a Grado since my wife's sr-60 went belly-up eons ago.  I wasn't really expecting to get a new headphone, but I have a MAD Ear+ HD kit coming in soon and with its reputed synergy with Grados I couldn't resist.


 

 I will testify to the fact that the MAD Ear+HD has very good synergy with the RS-1. Very good combo IMHO


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





robm321 said:


> Congrats Michael!
> 
> 
> I will testify to the fact that the MAD Ear+HD has very good synergy with the RS-1. Very good combo IMHO


 

 Still the best amp for my RS1is as well.


----------



## blitz-dice

Quote: 





mrmichael said:


> I'm getting my SR225i's today. Pretty excited about it.


 


  nice start!


----------



## wje

Long time listener, nearly 1st time poster.  I'm sure I've been a member of this forum for at least a few years and was happy my sign-on ID and password worked.  Anyway, I chose a pair of 60s (not the "i" model) about 5 years ago as a Christmas gift.  I listened back and forth between the 60 and 80 models.  The 80s were better, but chose the 60s because the cost was about $20 less - and, we had more things to buy for the Holiday.  After about 5 years of use, my pads were discolored and starting to crumble.  I called my dealer a few weekends back and he had the pads in stock, so I picked them up on a Saturday and was happy to toss the old ones out.
   
  I've now come to a fork in the road.  I'm selling off my bedroom audio system (Usher speakers, subwoofer, etc.).  This is leaving me with some disposable income that I want to dispose of.  I've checked with a dealer that I want to work with and pick either the 325i or the RS-2 model.  The downside is that I'd be using these with a portable player - so, maybe the RS-2 would be overkill.  I've also considered the 225i in the mix.  Just kind of tossing around my options.  It appears the 225i and 325i would be OK with a portable player (no external amp) as I've read.  So, now it's basically down to flipping a coin for my choice to make.  I'll probably sell my 60s off since the pads are new, the cord is in good shape and the lettering on the cups is not worn in any way.
   
  However, I also have a "rage" side at the moment.  Along with the Grados, I'm trying to swing the purchase of an Xbox 360 so I can play Grand Theft Auto again.  I sort of miss that game.  I guess if I wanted to give the family some peace, I could wear my Grados when playing the game. 
   
  Enjoy!
   
  P.S. - I have a rule with my music.  I don't have any music loaded on my wireless home players (Squeezebox 3s) nor my portable player that I can hear in the car on the radio.  This ensures that I have a "treat" waiting for me at home when I want to listen to music that matters to me - and, not the commercialized stuff that gets over-played on the radio.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

I find my 325's pretty much unlistenable without an amp, a warmish amp at that. But I also don't like the 225 at all so who knows...YMMV.


----------



## CEE TEE

I can't say about the 325i but I have the HF2 and MS2i but will sell the MS2i and right now am choosing the RS2i over the HF2 for detail...I really like the RS2i!
   
  If I am using the Jumbo bowls and listening to classical on Sony X I do need an amp, however.
   
  So with that in mind, I don't know how helpful my experience is...
  
  Quote: 





wje said:


> ... I've checked with a dealer that I want to work with and pick either the 325i or the RS-2 model.  The downside is that I'd be using these with a portable player - so, maybe the RS-2 would be overkill.  I've also considered the 225i in the mix.  Just kind of tossing around my options.  It appears the 225i and 325i would be OK with a portable player (no external amp) as I've read.  So, now it's basically down to flipping a coin for my choice to make...


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





armandhammer said:


> I find my 325's pretty much unlistenable without an amp, a warmish amp at that. But I also don't like the 225 at all so who knows...YMMV.


 

 I prefer grados with a cold dry sounding amp. Weird huh.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Amped...I might not mind or may even prefer a different amp. With the 325's though I just feel the warmth cuts the highs just enough to keep them from being too bright which is the common complaint about the 325's. I have not listened to them with any other amp so I can't say for sure how I would feel. I do know that out of my computer, iPhone, and iPod they are not that great. I would like to try them out of some different amps just to see...I just haven't had the chance yet.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





armandhammer said:


> Amped...I might not mind or may even prefer a different amp. With the 325's though I just feel the warmth cuts the highs just enough to keep them from being too bright which is the common complaint about the 325's. I have not listened to them with any other amp so I can't say for sure how I would feel. I do know that out of my computer, iPhone, and iPod they are not that great. I would like to try them out of some different amps just to see...I just haven't had the chance yet.


 

 It's just a personal preference. I like my metal (and acoustic music) to have a certain crispness in the overall sound, hence the grados. I have my Senns if I want a shot of warmth and smooth sound. But to be honest, I'm listening to them right now from the audio out of my computer, and it sounds awesome. I'm probably not going to get another amp for these. We'll have to see.


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





wje said:


> I've now come to a fork in the road.  I'm selling off my bedroom audio system (Usher speakers, subwoofer, etc.).  This is leaving me with some disposable income that I want to dispose of.  I've checked with a dealer that I want to work with and pick either the 325i or the RS-2 model.


 

 Quite the comnundrum you have wje. Of course you could solve the whole wood metal dilemma if you woodied your 60's. A pair of 325's would be like icing on the cake


----------



## Kiwikat

Do you guys think jumping right into the Grados with the RS2i would be a bit much for me?  (I'm prepared to spend the money)  I really like my HD25-1's but I'd like some open headphones that are better for listening to rock while I'm at home.  I guess some headphones that are just a bit more "fun" and less "flat" sounding.  The HD25's are supposedly one of the most forward sounding senns there are and I like the way they sound.  Would the RS2i's be drastically different?  From what I've read Grados are great for rock, and that makes up about 90% of what I listen to.
   
  For what its worth, I absolutely love the way the RS2i looks too.
   
  I wish there were a place around here where I could try out some grados but I don't know of any place. (Hmm I may have actually found one place. Need to look into that.)
   
   
   
  Thanks ahead of time from a Grado virgin...


----------



## WarriorAnt

I own a pair of SR 80's.  Had them now about a year.  I can never seem to find the right spot for them upon my ears.   They seem to change in frequency balance depending upon how they sit on my ears. Small changes in placement can make a big difference in the frequency balance.   It's very frustrating.  Is this typical for cans that sit on the ears the way Grados do?


----------



## blitz-dice

Quote: 





kiwikat said:


> Do you guys think jumping right into the Grados with the RS2i would be a bit much for me?  (I'm prepared to spend the money)  I really like my HD25-1's but I'd like some open headphones that are better for listening to rock while I'm at home.  I guess some headphones that are just a bit more "fun" and less "flat" sounding.  The HD25's are supposedly one of the most forward sounding senns there are and I like the way they sound.  Would the RS2i's be drastically different?  From what I've read Grados are great for rock, and that makes up about 90% of what I listen to.
> 
> For what its worth, I absolutely love the way the RS2i looks too.
> 
> ...


 

 If money is not an issue, go for it! Or better yet fo for RS1i/GS1000


----------



## Kiwikat

Quote: 





blitz-dice said:


> If money is not an issue, go for it! Or better yet fo for RS1i/GS1000


 


  I'm prepared to spend 500, no more


----------



## sysfail

Wish I could try out the $300+ Grados. The SR80i is already really good!


----------



## lbj

Quote: 





kiwikat said:


> I'm prepared to spend 500, no more


 


  Best way to try Grados out (or any headphones for that matter) is to buy used.  That way if you don't like them you can sell them for little or no loss.  If you're patient you can find RS-1's in the classifieds for under $500.


----------



## lbj

Here for example:
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/539674/grado-rs1-great-price


----------



## ljperez84

I have a Fiio E5, with the ipod I preffer my SR225i unamped.

 But it seems that everyone agree that all grados need proper amping to really shine. A lot of people talks about the great synergy of grados and  the cheap but effective PA2V2 amp.

 If you are not planning to get a better source /amp in the  near future I would recommend going with the SR325i, getting a PA2V2 and a cheap Fiio LOD

 Otherwise go with the best you can afford now.

 Remeber like someone said here, great headphones without a good source / amp is like putting lipstick on a pig.
   
  BTW SR225i are amazing for rock


----------



## ljperez84

Before deciding between SR225i and SR325i I would recommend you check out these threads, believe it or not, the SR225i may be a better option or not according to your sound preferences: (some complain about the SR325 treble being too harsh)
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/157555/grado-sr-225-vs-sr-325i
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/415585/grado-sr325i-vs-sr225i


----------



## wje

Thanks for all the input so far.  I put out a feeler on my local Craigs list to see if anyone had either the 225i or the 325i available.  Ironically, I did receive a response on the 225i.  I'm just waiting to hear from the guy again to see if we can move forward on the transaction.
   
  Needless to say, I'm a little picky.  I want some good 'phones and the owner can't be a smoker.  That would be a major deal breaker for me.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

The 325's kick the ass of the 225's. 
   
  As for an amp...the Little Dot 1+ seems as if it was made for Grados. The synergy is out of this world.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





wje said:


> Thanks for all the input so far.  I put out a feeler on my local Craigs list to see if anyone had either the 225i or the 325i available.  Ironically, I did receive a response on the 225i.  I'm just waiting to hear from the guy again to see if we can move forward on the transaction.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm a little picky.  I want some good 'phones and the owner can't be a smoker.  That would be a major deal breaker for me.


 
  To state the obvious, go to a dealer and try out the phones.  The Grado website has a dealer listing location.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





wje said:


> Thanks for all the input so far.  I put out a feeler on my local Craigs list to see if anyone had either the 225i or the 325i available.  Ironically, I did receive a response on the 225i.  I'm just waiting to hear from the guy again to see if we can move forward on the transaction.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm a little picky.  I want some good 'phones and the owner can't be a smoker.  That would be a major deal breaker for me.


 

 Arg.  Looks like the joke was on me.  The person who initially replied to my inquiry was a scammer.  Needless to say in his 2nd e-mail to me, he routed me to a site where you pay a membership to buy goods at a discount.  Whey can't these people die so the world can be free of their waste?  Now, it's back to the drawing board.
   
  I do have a local dealer.  The local dealer is the one who supplied me with the replacement pads for my 60s a few weeks back.  If I have time tomorrow, I'll head over to follow back up with him.


----------



## Kevin Brown

Quote: 





armandhammer said:


> The 325's kick the ass of the 225's.


 
   
  Hmmm ...  I would put that oppositely.
   




   
  I still have my SR225i's.  The SR325is's are long gone.  Too bright.


----------



## AmbientRevolut

I just bought the Grado sr60i's to try out the grado sound, and I think i've finally found the sound for me, I think grado will be my upgrade path, I was getting so sick of recessed mids, this is so refreshing 
   
  I will enjoy modding and eventually upgrading to a higher Grado model 
   
  -AR


----------



## lbj

In case kiwikat or wje are interested, two Grados just popped up on the classifieds:
   
  RS-2: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/540332/grado-rs2
  SR-325i: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/540331/grado-sr325i
   
  Decent prices.  I would hop on that RS-2 if I hadn't already purchased an RS-1 earlier this week.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





lbj said:


> In case kiwikat or wje are interested, two Grados just popped up on the classifieds:
> 
> RS-2: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/540332/grado-rs2
> SR-325i: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/540331/grado-sr325i
> ...


 

 Sweet.  Thanks for the link on the 325i.  I've also been reading about the newer 325i 'phones coming out in a chrome finish vs. the golden anodized look.  Now, just to decide what kind of bling I'd like.


----------



## wasteoftime

I liked the 325is in brushed aluminum way more than any of the others. Chrome stands out so much xD


----------



## blitz-dice

Grados FTW!


----------



## wje

I made it to local authorized Grado dealer today and made my decision.  I had my portable along.
   
  30 seconds into Amos Lee's Mission Bell, my mind was pretty much made up.
   
  I then put on "Baby It's Cold Outside" by Nora Jones and Willie Nelson. Wow ... further cementing the deal.
   
  I then moved onto Tracy Chapman's Crossroads.  Probably not the best recording, but still left me impressed.
   
  Finally, put on Wyton Marsalis' "From the Plantation to the Penitentiary" ... The deal was done.  This recording, by far left me the most impressed for something to play through a headphone system.  Even my 2.2 channel system can't do that album justice like the Grados.
   
  Oh, What did I choose?  Sorry to keep you in suspense for so long.
   
  I bought the *SR-225i *'phones.  The dealer also had the Grado 1/4" to mini adapter (for a charge) for me, so I didn't have to stop at Radio Shack for the part.
   
   
  Oh, quick edit: I also played Gregg Allman's "Floating Bridge" off of Low Country Blues.  Also, a great song for testing out headphones.


----------



## BluFalcon

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> My SR60i's are still getting daily use after 1.5 years of ownership. Best I've had the chance to listen to so far!


 

 SR60s are still getting daily use after 6 years of ownership.  They're still my "go to" cans for daily listening at the office and bedside.


----------



## fondoo

after ordering the PA2V2 i was looking for a pair of new headphones. i already own the monster beats solo hd and was about to purchas the koss porta pro till i found the grados. went in to demo the 60 and 80's and walked out for a brand spanking new 80's. i love them so much. cant wait for PA2V2 to arrive next week.


----------



## blitz-dice

Quote: 





fondoo said:


> after ordering the PA2V2 i was looking for a pair of new headphones. i already own the monster beats solo hd and was about to purchas the koss porta pro till i found the grados. went in to demo the 60 and 80's and walked out for a brand spanking new 80's. i love them so much. cant wait for PA2V2 to arrive next week.


 

 good choice! congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Melvins

excellent choice indeed. Sell those pesky Monsters.


----------



## yomomma1

My first mod (225's). At the begining there was water...HOT water! Here I tried to loosen the glue on the cups holding the 225's together. I have not taken a picture of me taking the headband off as it really is childsplay. Simply ease them out with a flat head driver. Anyway. This method of boiling water did not work for me so I tried the hairdryer method. This was very time consuming due partly to the fact that I had never attempted anything like this before but also due to me not wanting to put the hairdryer too close to the cup and therefore killing something inside it. I held the hairdryer appx 4-5" away on a mid heat for appx 1.5 mins then eased the cups apart a little with a fine flat head driver. I then repeated the process till they come free. Note: This is not a done quickly so patience is required (though if I do my friends it will be quicker). 
 Remember to remove all excess glue
   
  I then put a little glue on the wire to the cups to keep them in place
  Then it is a case of popping the driver housing in. I used a little glue to hold that in place 
  Then it's just a case of popping the headband back on and the cushions viola!

   
  Give it a go. I get better soundstage and a more bass (though I'm sure that's in my head?)


----------



## Melvins

what shells r those


----------



## blitz-dice

that looks bad@$$


----------



## yomomma1

Quote: 





melvins said:


> what shells r those


 
  I'm told they are cocobola but they could be cocopops for all I know about wood  Seriously though, they look nice and are quite light so I am happy with them. I got them off Billavideo, he may have some left if you fancy a go at them? It's not too difficult (can't be if I did it!)


----------



## Melvins

i do plan on buying some.


----------



## yomomma1

Quote: 





melvins said:


> i do plan on buying some.


 


  Great, they look the part as well as improving sound. I'm doing my headband next.


----------



## Melvins

good luck sir


----------



## robm321

The wood looks great!


----------



## Vikingatheart

So its been a while and I kinda delayed putting this up for a while due to school work and an addicting game I've been glued to. Anyway, my Grado 225is have had enough burn in time that I am guessing they have reached their peak performance. I have not really heard other high end cans beside my beloved 80i, so this will pretty much just be a comparison of the two. 
   
  My brain doesn't function very well on school nights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, so I will keep this fairly simple, mainly sticking to the major differences in Bass, Mids and Treble while also listing out a Pro and Con section of the 225i model in general.
   
*BASS: *One of the first things that I noticed comparing the 225i and the 80i was the bass. I am not a bass head, but I do appreciate a full bodied bass sound. While I loved the punchiness of the 80i's bass, I wasn't super impressed with how deep it was. This was all remedied with the 225i. The bass remained nice and tight/punchy, but was much deeper and fuller sounding. I can finally listen to my EDM and not really feel like I am missing out on much. 
   
*MIDS:* Ahhh, 'dos mids! If there is one thing that I love the most about the Grado sound, it is there incredible ability to spew out a wonderfully fluid and accurate midrange. I know that Grados tend to emphasize the midrange, making them a bit on the unbalanced side, but Grado wouldn't be Grado if there sound wasn't a _bit_ colored. The mids on the 80i blew me away, but the mids on the 225i totally crushed me. I believe it had to do a lot with the bowls VS comfies, but what ever the reason may be this was a huge bonus. Guitars sound absolutely outstanding on the 225i and I can't believe how well vocals sound (those are considered midrange right?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). The midrange tends to be where I can detect the most instrument separation, and the 225is excel at this without a doubt! 
   
*TREBLE*: And once again the 225i greatly tops the 80i. Don't get me wrong, the 80i do a great job with the higher frequencies, but the clarity isn't on the same level as the 225i. Once again, I think a large contributing factor to this may be the bowls VS the comfies, but I don't want to swap pads for that is not my goal here. I* want to compare both cans in the exact fashion that Grado released them in. *Anyway, the treble on the 225i is always great, I never find them to be harsh or sibilant, and I can't live without them. Music just doesn't sound right if its not all sparkly in the top end. 
   
  So now for the Pros and Cons....
   
  PROS -

 Improved bass depth and control over the 80i
 More fluid and natural sounding mids
 Top end clarity is greatly improved
 Thicker cable feels extra sturdy
 Bowl pads add instrument separation and clarity
 Improved comfort over comfies. Hah! Who would have guessed? 
  CONS - 

 The pads take a week or two to become soft enough (I didn't wash them)
 The comfort is an issue after about two hours of constant use, however I tend to take breaks every 30-45 minutes anyway.
   
   
   
  *** Sorry for any spelling or grammatical errors. I am to apathetic to go back and change them, so you all must deal with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.***


----------



## barcano1

Yeah.
  I'm love rock/metal music. So I would rather buy a Grado headphone.
  But with my little money, I was only thinking about SR60 or SR80.
  Finally, I've decided to buy the later.
  And I really love it.
   
  Now I'm looking for a pair of HD414 pads to replace the stock pads that was made my ears so hurt.
   
  (Sorry for my bad English, I'm living in a country where English is a _foreign language)_


----------



## h8uthemost

I'm also officially in the Grado fanclub. I only have a pair of SR60i's, but I absolutely love the sound. So much I'm looking into getting some Gradio IEM's in a little while. But I rarely see Grado's IEM's being talked about(or maybe I'm just not looking hard enough), just their cans.
   
  So does anyone have any experience with their IEM's? I'm looking to getting something a little more portable, so I'm thinking those or the iGrado's.


----------



## blufox4900

Sign me up, too! Just received my SR60i's today and I'm just completely blown away! These are my first grados and first of any serious headphones..so far I'm loving this


----------



## blitz-dice

welcome to the club!


----------



## Kevin Brown

Quote: 





barcano1 said:


> But with my little money, I was only thinking about SR60 or SR80.
> Finally, I've decided to buy the later.
> And I really love it.
> 
> Now I'm looking for a pair of HD414 pads to replace the stock pads that was made my ears so hurt.


 
   
  Hate to tell you this, but the 414 pads are worse for comfort than the S-cushions ("comfies") that the SR80i's come with stock.  (Unless you got the old SR80, no "i", with bowls.)
   
  The 414 pads are really scratchy, they itch.  I hand washed mine, and it helps, but still not as comfortable as the comfies.  You might try bending the headband to reduce the clamping pressure though.


----------



## barcano1

Quote: 





kevin brown said:


> Hate to tell you this, but the 414 pads are worse for comfort than the S-cushions ("comfies") that the SR80i's come with stock.  (Unless you got the old SR80, no "i", with bowls.)
> 
> The 414 pads are really scratchy, they itch.  I hand washed mine, and it helps, but still not as comfortable as the comfies.  You might try bending the headband to reduce the clamping pressure though.


 
  Thank you for your advice. 
   
  Mine is SR80 (not "i") 
  
  I was listened to the MS1 with 414 pads and it's seems alright.
  So I think the 80's are the same.


----------



## bunch

Just bought a set of used ms-1i's, and comparing them to um2's these feel as if there's more clarity in the mid-high regions. The bass is definitely there and seems to be the perfect amount.  Tried these with my cmoy with a LM4562 and it sounded a bit more colorful. Glad these were my introductory headphones into the audiophile hobby.
   
  Edit: What would a dac + Little Dot Tube amp change in sq? I see people mentioning that's the combo to get but don't really elaborate as to what you gain.


----------



## Kevin Brown

Quote: 





barcano1 said:


> Thank you for your advice.
> 
> Mine is SR80 (not "i")
> 
> ...


 

 OK, if you've tried the MS1 with 414 pads and they're Ok for you, then yes, the SR80 should be fine too.  But I'd recommend you try the S-cushions too.  They are cheap, more comfortable than the 414 pads I think, and they'll also give you a different sonic signature to play around with.  (A little more bass than the 414 pads.)


----------



## BizFromQC

I too didn't want to invest too much to get a pair of Grado's so I decided on a pair of new SR-80i that I got shipped to Canada for less than 110$ CAN.
  It didn't take long before I decided to mod them and with the great advice and help in Bilavideo's "Grado SR-60 mod" thread, decided to go to work.
   
  (I already posted pics in the thread mentionned above but will do it again here in case you're not following it)
   
  1) Started with a pair of SR-80i
  2) Upgraded the headband to a J$ brown lambskin headband
  3) Removed the plastic grill and button
  4) Removed plastic outer shell (thanks Bill for the Cocobolo one)
  5) Added my own black metal mesh
  6) Punched all 10 holes in the back of the driver
  7) Dampened the back of the driver magnet with Dynamat Extreme
  8) Replaced the stock S-Cushion with L-Cushions (bowls)
  9) Shortened and reterminated the stock cable.
  10) Added locking collars on the cups post to keep them at the right position for my head
  11) Also removed white silk screen between driver front and ear
   
  Next up I want to possibly try out the G-Cushion and build myself a clone of the RA-1 HP amp and see how it sounds with my headphones. These headphones are the only Grados I ever heard and I am curious to see where I now stand in the Grado upgrade path... where would I need to go to see a significant upgrade? 225, 325, RS-2, etc... I would love to compare.
   
  Enough chatter, the end result is this.


----------



## yomomma1

Thinking of selling my newly mod'd 225's to fund (yet) another purchase! What kind of price should I be asking ?


----------



## lbj

^ Both of you have some _beautiful _headphones there.


----------



## Maverickmonk

Is there a schematic/board/info page for the RA-1 HP clone?
   
  I've probably already said this, but those are simply stunning, both of you.
  Quote: 





bizfromqc said:


> Next up I want to possibly try out the G-Cushion and build myself a clone of the RA-1 HP amp and see how it sounds with my headphones.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Welcome to all who just entered the Fanclub!


----------



## zmd

Yeah, sign me up to. Last night I had a revelation listening to Deadwing by Porcupine Tree. Tonight I punched 8 holes in my SR80i..
  Who knows what tomorrow may bring?
  Grados are made with magic, IMO. There's no other explanation.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





maverickmonk said:


> Is there a schematic/board/info page for the RA-1 HP clone?
> 
> I've probably already said this, but those are simply stunning, both of you.


 

 This is a public service announcement. The RA-1 is garbage. A CMOY would serve you better.


----------



## BizFromQC

This is just one example here:
http://williamneo.blogspot.com/2008/03/grado-ra1-headphone-amplifier.html
  
  Quote: 





maverickmonk said:


> Is there a schematic/board/info page for the RA-1 HP clone?
> 
> I've probably already said this, but those are simply stunning, both of you.


----------



## BizFromQC

May I ask why you're making such a claim?
   
  Many people here at Head-Fi and several other forums praise the RA-1 with Grado headphones. It's not quoted as the best amp, it's just quoted as a pretty good option with the Grados.
   
  Have you tried the CMoy with Grados VS. RA-1 with Grados? If you did, please elaborate so we can all learn from your past experiences instead of just calling it "garbage".
   
  Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> This is a public service announcement. The RA-1 is garbage. A CMOY would serve you better.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





bizfromqc said:


> May I ask why you're making such a claim?
> 
> Many people here at Head-Fi and several other forums praise the RA-1 with Grado headphones. It's not quoted as the best amp, it's just quoted as a pretty good option with the Grados.
> 
> Have you tried the CMoy with Grados VS. RA-1 with Grados? If you did, please elaborate so we can all learn from your past experiences instead of just calling it "garbage".


 

 Why certainly, I'd love to. The RA-1 is more or less a CMOY clone (with a couple special parts for grados) in an expensive box. An A47 (http://benfeist.com/a47/) would be a better amp to choose than an RA-1, and it can be built for portable use. I'd elaborate further, and I might later, so stick around, but I have homework to do.


----------



## Bonix

I love me alessandro ms-1 =)


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





h8uthemost said:


> I'm also officially in the Grado fanclub. I only have a pair of SR60i's, but I absolutely love the sound. So much I'm looking into getting some Gradio IEM's in a little while. But I rarely see Grado's IEM's being talked about(or maybe I'm just not looking hard enough), just their cans.
> 
> So does anyone have any experience with their IEM's? I'm looking to getting something a little more portable, so I'm thinking those or the iGrado's.


 


 Check out this thread, Jokers review of 146 IEMs. I just got the Sunrise SW Xcape.


----------



## apatN

Quote: 





yomomma1 said:


> Thinking of selling my newly mod'd 225's to fund (yet) another purchase! What kind of price should I be asking ?


 

 I see you are using the Grados with a Little Dot amp. From my experience they are not the best amp for the SR-225. With my Alessandro the sound was, well, rubbish actually... ;p Perhaps you like the Grados more with a solid state or hybrid?


----------



## barcano1

Ahhh, when did the SR80 release the first time?
   
  I can't find that by Google


----------



## Melvins

Quote: 





apatn said:


> I see you are using the Grados with a Little Dot amp. From my experience they are not the best amp for the SR-225. With my Alessandro the sound was, well, rubbish actually... ;p Perhaps you like the Grados more with a solid state or hybrid?


 

 I thought Little DOt 1+ was the best? er..one of the best


----------



## apatN

The LD1+ is a hybrid.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Quote: 





apatn said:


> I see you are using the Grados with a Little Dot amp. From my experience they are not the best amp for the SR-225. With my Alessandro the sound was, well, rubbish actually... ;p Perhaps you like the Grados more with a solid state or hybrid?


 

 The Alessandro sound was rubbish likely because Alessandro is rubbish. The LD 1+ is regarded as having fantastic synergy with Grados. I know my LD 1+ and my 325's make the most beautiful music together. I cannot imagine a better pairing and I would love to hear it if there is one because I would be shelling out the cash to get whatever amp that was.


----------



## yomomma1

Quote: 





apatn said:


> I see you are using the Grados with a Little Dot amp. From my experience they are not the best amp for the SR-225. With my Alessandro the sound was, well, rubbish actually... ;p Perhaps you like the Grados more with a solid state or hybrid?


 
  Well I'm still getting used to it. I do like it but am not sure if I will keep it? I have an Audisnt mx-1 which has a little ss amp in it (I use it mainly for it's lovely little DAC) and that also makes my cans sing (for such a small, cheap, little known unit from Korea). I really like the clean crisp uncoloured sound from it and for that reason I want to try a matrix M-stage against the LD but don't really want to spend the spondoolies just purely for trying it. I have a few sets tubes for the LD and once I'm used to hearing these Mulls(M8161) I will give the others a go. I don't really use the 225's anymore that's why I mod'd them (coz I could without worrying about becoming headphoneless) and also why I am considering letting them go to another home. I use the LD with my RS-1's. I love a nice warm airy thud in the ear and upto now I'm gettin it (+ a bit more of course). That said I must admit that I REALLY want to try a WOO (as well as....well everything that makes my noise sweeter). LD1+ is also tempting after hearing so many good words said about it's synergy with the big G's. I assume you changed all the settings on your LD to try match it as best as pos to your MS's, I am surprised you were unimpressed. I've never listened to the MS's but I do understand they carry a somewhat different sound sig to grado's?


----------



## Melvins

SWEET. Think I'm just going to save up money for the LD1+ instead of getting the AD700's.


----------



## apatN

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *ArmAndHammer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Alessandro sound was rubbish likely because Alessandro is rubbish. The LD 1+ is regarded as having fantastic synergy with Grados. I know my LD 1+ and my 325's make the most beautiful music together. I cannot imagine a better pairing and I would love to hear it if there is one because I would be shelling out the cash to get whatever amp that was.


 

 You sir, are wrong.  Anyway, I was not referring to the LD1+ which should be a very good choice for Grados as it is a hybrid. The amp yomamma has is not a LD1+, but a LD MKIV (SE).
   


  Quote:  





> I've never listened to the MS's but I do understand they carry a somewhat different sound sig to grado's?


 

 Grados are more energetic and aggressive. Alessandro is the neutral cousin of Grado.


----------



## yomomma1

> Grados are more energetic and aggressive. Alessandro is the neutral cousin of Grado.


 


  Hmmm... wouldn't mind a listen. I know they can be had quite cheaply from OZ.  Going back to the LD mk4 debate, until I have compared it to the LD1+ I won't know any different but I am happy with the sound I'm getting. The decision to change will be born from the want to try new gear as appose to wanting rid of gear. I may at some point sell the rs-1's as I also want to try some other top
  cans. Though I can't see that happening anytime in the near future. I am very fond of my rs-1's. The silver Dragon cable I have on them is a bit annoying due to it's lack of flex but I hear that has been dealt with in the 2nd gen of the cable.


----------



## BluFalcon

The kids are fans.


----------



## Melvins

hey blue falcon, are those ath fc700's like the ath ad700s? how do you like the differences between them and your grados? ASking, because I'm thinking of getting the ad700's and want to make sure they wouldn't sound to similar to my grados.


----------



## robm321

That's an awesome picture blufalcon! Your son on the right is lookin pretty hardcore with his Grados on.


----------



## blitz-dice

great pic you have there. kid on the right experienced the first eargasm


----------



## eclein

I have been using my modded SR125's for the past two  weeks while in the hospital and I gotta say they are excellent....


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





eclein said:


> I have been using my modded SR125's for the past two  weeks while in the hospital and I gotta say they are excellent....


 
  Hope the Grados are making your time in the hospital a bit easier.


----------



## BluFalcon

Quote: 





blitz-dice said:


> great pic you have there. kid on the right experienced the first eargasm


 

 And from Steely Dan no less.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





melvins said:


> hey blue falcon, are those ath fc700's like the ath ad700s? how do you like the differences between them and your grados? ASking, because I'm thinking of getting the ad700's and want to make sure they wouldn't sound to similar to my grados.


 


  Never heard the AD700 so I can't compare them, but they (FC700A) are worlds apart from my Grados.  The sound signature is closer to the ATH-M50, and like the ATH-M50 they need to be burned in for a while before they really start to sound decent.  Out of the box you're like What?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What you'll be rewarded with after burn in is more controlled kick in the low end (not as tight as the M50) and clearer midrange.  There's more sibilance evident in the highs than I would like, but these are knock-around cans and I got them for cheap so I didn't expect mind blowing performance anyway.  Overall, a decent set of cans for the price. 

  
  Quote: 





robm321 said:


> That's an awesome picture blufalcon! Your *son* on the right is lookin pretty hardcore with his Grados on.


 
   
  lol Yeah, *she* gets that a lot.  I suppose it doesn't help that she's wearing an outfit that used to belong to her big brother.  I guess that's the downside of baby girls taking after their dads.


----------



## robm321

Quote: 





blufalcon said:


> lol Yeah, *she* gets that a lot.  I suppose it doesn't help that she's wearing an outfit that used to belong to her big brother.  I guess that's the downside of baby girls taking after their dads.


 


  My apologies. I actually did hesitate to assume that but though, blue = boy, so I'll take my out and go with the "outfit" excuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 definitely very cute!


----------



## Vikingatheart

Just thought I'd let everyone who listens to metal know that Grado + Omnium Gatherum's "New World Order" album =_* fan-f'ing-tastic! *_


----------



## supersleuth

deleted-wrong thread


----------



## eclein

hey guys I bought some used SR60's awhile back from a head-fier and did some mods....check it out, they sound incredible
..


----------



## yomomma1

Nice modding 
  
  Quote: 





eclein said:


> hey guys I bought some used SR60's awhile back from a head-fier and did some mods....check it out, they sound incredible
> ..


----------



## Llama

Got my SR80is today. My first pair of decent headphones. First thing I did was listen to some Radiohead... with a dumb smile on my face


----------



## eclein

Kid A, anything Radiohead is great on Grado's...If you don't have the new one "The King Of Limbs" its awesome as well....enjoy and let us know if there is anything about the sound you don't like as we can probably make them better for like zero dollars..check out the SR60 mod thread.....its easy


----------



## Vikingatheart

Llama, welcome! Glad to hear your enjoying your Grados!


----------



## CEE TEE

Have to say that listening to TKOL with both RS2i and HF2 back to back was fun and brought out two different listening experiences.  
   
  The album is growing on me and I am happy to have both sets of cans to listen to!
  
  Quote: 





eclein said:


> Kid A, anything Radiohead is great on Grado's...If you don't have the new one "The King Of Limbs" its awesome as well....enjoy and let us know if there is anything about the sound you don't like as we can probably make them better for like zero dollars..check out the SR60 mod thread.....its easy


----------



## yomomma1

LOL, enjoy.
  Quote: 





llama said:


> Got my SR80is today. My first pair of decent headphones. First thing I did was listen to some Radiohead... with a dumb smile on my face


----------



## yomomma1

Quote: 





cee tee said:


> Have to say that listening to TKOL with both RS2i and HF2 back to back was fun and brought out two different listening experiences.
> 
> The album is growing on me and I am happy to have both sets of cans to listen to!


 

 KOL rock out on my rs-1. AD/DC is also a pleasure


----------



## Llama

Haha, thanks guys. Yeah TKOL is a great album. Not as great as Kid A or OK Computer, though. Watched 1080p Avatar last night, with 1400kbps audio, and I heard things I never noticed before, like the beads in Neytiris hair knocking against each other, or the sound of the waterfalls in the floating mountains. Speaking of unnoticed sounds, is that the sound of the timer going tick tick in Radiohead - Videotape, just from around 10 secs on?
   
  These SR80is have impressed me so much.


----------



## apatN

You missed the waterfalls in the floating mountains when you were watching avatar?


----------



## Llama

Quote: 





apatn said:


> You missed the waterfalls in the floating mountains when you were watching avatar?


 

 The sound they made? Yeah, never noticed it before I used the Grados. Guess I was too busy listening to the music that was playing? Don't know.


----------



## keanders21

Grado's were the first hi end headphones I purchased and still my favorites!


----------



## eclein

Last night I put an EVS Ground Enhancer in each shell/cup on the negative terminal and WOW!!!. The sound just comes out of the air and all around you, it doesn't sound like your wearing headphones at all...pretty wild how the sound is just out there and the background is dead quiet so you hear all the subtle textures in the sound. I listened to music I have owned for years and heard a bunch of times and there is new stuff there that I'm hearing. here are some pics...


----------



## apatN

So, what is in that ground thingie?


----------



## eclein

The EVS thing is just a wire, thats it, something about the length etc..and its like the thing that no one can explain but everyone hears that they work...I'll dig up the thread over at audiocircle and post the link so you can read about "Ground Planes" and whatever these do...
http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=87653.0
   
  its long and like anything it can get heated but read how folks who were like.."yeah sure" get some and then go "well I was wrong these are rockin", the guy who was taking the orders couldn't keep up....LOL. I got two pair, one on my amp on each neg speaker terminal in use and the other pair in these cans...
   I'm not affiliated with the guy bought first pair new early on and second pair i picked up used from someone who didn't get a benefit...some systems just don't get the benefit, its very wierd. My stuff is mix of new (Virtue Audio, Grant, Musical Paradise and old JBL's the effect were stunning in my case...like I hd to sit and listen floored me stunning. Some felt the high end got to harsh, mine was consistent after the first 24 hours. Some guys with thousands of dollars in equipment were amazed while others couldn't hear a change. 
   I was enjoying the effect of one pair so much I thought why go overboard and possibly go to far...so one pair for me in my 2 channel rig and these were in use in my home theater setup on the front speakers. Its a controversial item but you'll start seeing everybody sellling some version of it now because it works and money can be made.....LOL. Its fun!!!!


----------



## rawrimevil

OMG. I didn't know there was a grado fan club. Just show how much I know about headfi... Haha bought my grado sr60is 3 weeks ago... love them to bits!


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





rawrimevil said:


> OMG. I didn't know there was a grado fan club. Just show how much I know about headfi... Haha bought my grado sr60is 3 weeks ago... love them to bits!


 

 Welcome! Mind telling us what you like about the 60is? Not tryin' to put you on the spot or anything, just curious.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





eclein said:


> The EVS thing is just a wire, thats it, something about the length etc...


 

 lol


----------



## wje

Quote: 





rawrimevil said:


> OMG. I didn't know there was a grado fan club. Just show how much I know about headfi... Haha bought my grado sr60is 3 weeks ago... love them to bits!


 


  Welcome to Grado!  I had my SR60 for about 5 years before making the 2nd leap - to the SR325 (non "i" model).  Though the SR60 is a great set, I now realize that I should have make the upgrade years earlier.  I could have easily gotten the RS-1 or RS-2 for all the money I lost in the process of buying / selling speakers to get the right pair.  The headphones would have provided me with a more content feeling, too.  After half a dozen speakers in and out of my house,  what did I settle for?  The Monitor Audio RS-6 in Rosenut.  Truly beautiful to look at -- and, they sound wonderful, too.
   
  I see that you're only 3 weeks into your SR60i headphones.  Does your store offer a 30-day return?  If you're loving the SR60i, head back and try the SR225i or SR325i, just for the fun of it - and see what you think.  My bet is that you'll probably leave the shop with a bit less money in your pocket and probably another new set of headphones.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Just droppin' in for a bump. Any newbies that signed up have and love a pair of Grados?


----------



## Llama

Just a follow up post: I've had my SR-80s for 2 weeks now, and I can't express how satisfied I am with the purchase. I'm not an audiophile, and I don't plan on buying another set of headphones, but this was the best money I've ever spent. Hopefully they'll last me a long time.


----------



## ljperez84

Quote: 





llama said:


> ... and I don't plan on buying another set of headphones,....


 


  Yeah, we all have said that


----------



## rawrimevil

Ahhh sorry for late reply... My laptop decided to stop working and I had to send it for repair. I actually did some research before even considering Grados, and I just bought the westone 4s so I didn't have much spare cash lying around. I tested the 225i like you said, and agreed, it is a step above the 60i I have now, but my budget is seriously stretched ultra thin now... I intend to sell the 60i sometime in the near future and get the 225i,but not just yet.


----------



## Melvins

That or you can just mod the 60!


----------



## wje

Quote: 





melvins said:


> That or you can just mod the 60!


 


  Yes, so true.  You'll never believe how well a modded Grado sounds until you've heard them.  I have a pair of SR225s (modded) and SR325s (non-modded).  The SR325s sound good, but the SR225s can best them in most areas when it comes to sound quality.  Also, don't overlook the used market.  For my purchase of the SR225 (moddied, woodies) and the SR325 (gold aluminum housings), I paid the same price, or slightly less that a new pair of SR325i 'phones would cost.
   
  When it comes to the moddied & woody SR225s, I thought that I'd perpetually keep on the Grado upgrade path over time - taking steps to move further up the chain as time goes by.  However, with what I have at the moment - and the quality of sound I'm achieving, I'm diverting my attention from moving up the headphone chain and looking at amps / DACs instead ... and, then holding onto what I've purchased for a bit longer than I've originally estimated.  My ears have never been happier - and, this is speaking from 30+ years of music listening.


----------



## Melvins

I hear ya brother. I just got my cocobolo shells today and man do they sound great. I have every mod done now minus Dynamat, which I should be receiving momentarily. I plan on buying a pair of hip hop cans (ultrasone) and a Little Dot 1+ and then I think I've going to be set on my audio equitment for a while


----------



## eclein

I have a set of used SR60's and someone gave me a pair of SR125's because he hated them--total cost $60 and I started the mods...its amazing how much you can change the sound for the better without any cash outlay, put out some cash- modest investment of maybe another $60ish and now both sets are phenomenal. Dynamat is key, it subtle but just smooths everything out so nicely, and its fun.


----------



## Vikingatheart

So I wrote a paper on high fidelity audio for my English class... and got a 97! I also got a 96 on my presentation, so I am pretty happy. Anyway, during the section of my paper where I "defined" hi-fi, I talked about the fact that it is rather subjective, and opinion will vary from listener to listener whether something is high fidelity or not. With that being said, to those who have listened to 225i, would you consider them to high fidelity? 
   
  ** Also I don't want any of this "Mid-fi" crap **


----------



## falis

Quote: 





llama said:


> Just a follow up post: I've had my SR-80s for 2 weeks now, and I can't express how satisfied I am with the purchase. I'm not an audiophile, and I don't plan on buying another set of headphones, but this was the best money I've ever spent. Hopefully they'll last me a long time.


 


  I used the SR-80's for 10 years before I upgraded to the RS-1i.  And I passed them on to my daughter, who is enjoying them.  Great phones.
   
  - Ed


----------



## Melvins

Nice. I'm sure she is loving them.


----------



## nocooler

New here - long time SR60 listener. I recently picked up a set of 225i's and I love them, exactly the upgrade I was wanting.


----------



## TakashiMiike

Also a long time sr60i user here, i've tried many higher mid-fi end headphones including d2000 and hd650 and i find the sr60i to be most appealing. My nuforce udac just broke so I just bought an ef2a, i never liked the nuforce very much anyway despite the hype. Looking forward to seeing how the sr60i sounds with the ef2a (grabbed it for a great price $125).


----------



## wje

I was talking with my daughter this weekend.  I want a rear license plate frame stating: "*I'd Rather Be Listening to My Grados*".  I did a quick search on Google (Web and Images) and don't see that such an item exists.  Mabye, Grado would consider making such an accesory available?  I'm also sure there are companies that would build such "one offs" of these custom license plate frames.  I'm just not sure what the cost would be.  Hmmm ....


----------



## maggior

Grado fan here so I figured I join the Grado love-in .
   
  Vikingatheart - it was very interesting to read your thoughts on moving from the 80i's to the 225i's since I did the same thing a year ago.  I loved my 80i's to death and wondered how much the sound would improve moving up the upgrade chain.  Like you, I love my 225i's now, but for me it wasn't love at first listen.
   
  Initially I was very underwhelmed - where was the bass?  Where was the warmth to the sound?  I switched back and forth between the 80i's and 225i's and was sad to think I liked my 80i's better.  Then I started switching pads - ahhhh, that was it.  So I could make my 225i's sound as good as my 80i's...just great!  I also didn't like the feel of the bowl pads.
   
  I wasn't ready to give up yet, so I ordered comfies to use with my new 225i's.  During the week it took to get my comfies, I continued to listen to my 225i's with the bowl pads.  By the time my comfies came, I found I perfered the bowls.  There was a subtle yet very definite difference with the bowls - airy soundstage, more pronounced bass, smoother overall sound.  The sound continued to morph and now they are my go-to headphones.  I'm still surprised by how good my 80i's still sound, but the 225i's definitely were worth the upgrade.  Now that the pads have broken in, they are very comfortable.  They also benefit from amping and sound best through my XM4.
   
  So, I am Grado fan who has learned that heaphone break-in is a real phenomenom.


----------



## ljperez84

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> So I wrote a paper on high fidelity audio for my English class... and got a 97! I also got a 96 on my presentation, so I am pretty happy. Anyway, during the section of my paper where I "defined" hi-fi, I talked about the fact that it is rather subjective, and opinion will vary from listener to listener whether something is high fidelity or not. With that being said, to those who have listened to 225i, would you consider them to high fidelity?
> 
> ** Also I don't want any of this "Mid-fi" crap **


 

 It's a very complicated question. As you said it  really depends on your own definition of what is HI-FI. I consider grados to be fun listenning headphones. And the point of this hobby is having fun and enjoying while listenning to your music, isn't it?


----------



## Questhate

Long winded story of how I came across the perfect headphones for me. If you don't want to read it all, the moral of the story: I love Grado's. 
   
  I'm new here to head-fi and have only recently (past couple of months) been exploring the world of headphones so I'm still green to this robust world of audiophilia. 
   
  My first introduction to headphones were during freshman year of college when my girlfriend bought me a pair of Sony MDR-V700s for my birthday. Having only experienced earbuds at that point, I was completely blown away. What impressed me most was the bass, and the sheer SIZE of the sound compared to my earbuds. I've always loved music, but this is the first time that I realized that the quality of my headphones had such a dramatic effect on my enjoyment of the actual music. Most of my music listening is done while out and about, so I decided to look into some IEMs. This search took me to Sony EX71's, JVC FX77's and Shure E4C's. As convenient as any of those options were, they never quite had the wow factor that the Sony MDR-V700's have so those remained my go-to headphone for listening at home. 
   
  Years later, the hinge on the headband broke on the V700's, so it was time for a replacement. Since I loved the Sony's, I decided to check other things in the Sony line. That search led me to the MDR-V6, which was well within my budget. I chose these over the SR60i and SR80i, mainly because I needed a closed-back headphone.  While those did not have quite as much bass as the V700's, I was completely impressed by the detail that these cans brought out in the music. All of my time was being taken by happily re-discovering my music collection with my new headphones. I let several of my friends demo them at a camping trip last summer and four of them went out and bought themselves a pair that week. That was by far the best 70 dollars I had ever spent up until that point. 
   
  But as I'm sure most of you have experienced, after the honeymoon phase with them began to wear off, the itch to upgrade crept in. That's when I discovered this website, and after weeks of obsessive poring over posts, impressions, reviews and comparisons, my next upgrade would be the Ultrasone HFI-580. The S-Logic technology intrigued me. The reputation for bass seemed to recall my fond memories for the V700's. And, most people that to tried both the HFI-580s and the mega-popular ATH-M50's seemed to prefer the Ultrasones. So, I became $150 poorer while gaining a shiny new set of headphones. When they came in, I was impressed with them, but disappointed that I did not get that same "wow" factor that I had with either of my Sony's. I loved the bass on them. They weren't very impactful, but they were very detailed. I started noticing bass notes and textures that I had never noticed before. Soundstage was much wider than I was used to, and in turn instruments were separated and defined. My problem was that the mids seemed veiled in comparison to the V6's. I listen to tons of rock music, and the singer's voice always seem buried and overshadowed by the rest of the spectrum. As good as they were for electronic and hip-hop, I actually preferred my V6's for rock. So, curiosity began to take hold...
   
  I had always ruled out Grado's from my headphone searches because they of their open design. I simply can't have it as my primary headphone when I mainly listen to music while commuting on the train. But to have a compliment to my closed-back main headphone, Grado (and their reputation as the quintessential rock headphone) could now be added to the occasion. After doing lots of research, I could not afford the woodies, and the 325i didn't seem worth the $100 premium over the much-praised 225i. So, $200 dollars poorer (yeah, sorry about my wallet) and another set of shiny new headphones.
   
  My immediate impressions were that for $200 headphones, they felt cheap. The plastic felt like a toy. My right earpad seems to have an error in the molding so they don't match my left ones.The headband material reminded me of purses sold by street vendors in Chinatown. Honestly, the disappointment began to set in as I'm beginning to feel like I've made another costly mistake. 
   
  And then I put them on...
   
  WOW. Holy smokes, I can see where the 200 dollars went. I put on Surfer Blood's Astrocoast album -- one of my favorite rock albums from 2010 that never sounded right on the Ultrasones. Now, it sounds like that album was made for these Grados. It's so fun and engaging. The details pop and sparkle and bombard your brain with stimulus. All the pieces and elements of the music just fit so perfectly with each other -- these cans create awesome SYNERGY between all the elements of a song to make it a cohesive piece of music. After listening to that entire album, I put on Deerhoof's Offend Maggie, an album full of crunchy guitar riffs and busy drumming rife with accents. On the fourth song, "Snoopy Waves" when the sweeping riffs come on around 40 seconds in, my jaw dropped at all the TEXTURE in the guitars. I've probably heard this song over a hundred times and have never heard the guitars sound so detailed and ALIVE. The guitar riff lets out this really deep, low frequency that I have never noticed. I stopped my iPod, put on the Ultrasones and listened to the same riff. When my brain knew to look for that deep guitar texture, I could detect it but just barely. On the Grados, that element pops out at you. 
   
  I told my girlfriend, "you HAVE to try these." She never understood my fascination with headphones (this is a different girlfriend than the one early on that bought me the V700's). I let her test out my MDR-V6's, HFI-580, a pair of Skullcandy Double Agent that I use for snowboarding, and Audio Technical FC700 I had around. She said she can't tell the difference between any of them. When I got the Ultrasones, she merely shrugged, "I guess these have more bass." When she listened to Deerhoof on the Grado's, her eyes lit up. I could tell that was the precise moment that she "got it". She asked to keep listening, as she went through and listened to lots of her favorite bands: Belle and Sebastian, Menomena, The National, Radiohead. She had that a permanent grin of aural pleasure, as she rediscovered some of her favorite music and experiencing them in a new light. After literally 4 hours, she took them off and apologetically said, "oh I'm so sorry I should have let you play with your new headphones, but I couldn't help myself." I think we have a convert.
   
  I'm still a fairly new audiophile. I only have a handful of cans, most of them mid-fi at best and below 300 dollars. I've demo'd some popular headphones at the local Guitar Center (Sennheisers, Shures, Denons), but I've finally found the sound signature for me. After three weeks with these 225i's, I'm still completely floored by them. The Grado line is something I definitely will be exploring more of. I've been reading lots of Billavideo's thread on modding Grado's so my summer project is to build my girlfriend a modded SR80i. The RS1 is now at the top of my wish-list, as I'm racking my brain to figure out what I can sell to afford them.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Questhate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm still a fairly new audiophile. I only have a handful of cans, most of them mid-fi at best and below 300 dollars. I've demo'd some popular headphones at the local Guitar Center (Sennheisers, Shures, Denons), but I've finally found the sound signature for me. After three weeks with these 225i's, I'm still completely floored by them. The Grado line is something I definitely will be exploring more of. I've been reading lots of Billavideo's thread on modding Grado's so my summer project is to build my girlfriend a modded SR80i. The RS1 is now at the top of my wish-list, as I'm racking my brain to figure out what I can sell to afford them.


 


  1. You have a girlfriend
  2. Summer is coming in your hemisphere
  3. You will have free time this Summer, unlike many of the wage slaves here
   
  Enjoy what you have - some Head-Fiers have never seen a naked woman. Those who also attend Trekkie conventions probably never will. Live Long and Prosper


----------



## ISALULA

Hello,
   
  Another SR325i owner here and proud member of the Grado Fan Club.
   
  Happy listening !


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





maggior said:


> Grado fan here so I figured I join the Grado love-in .
> 
> Vikingatheart - it was very interesting to read your thoughts on moving from the 80i's to the 225i's since I did the same thing a year ago.  I loved my 80i's to death and wondered how much the sound would improve moving up the upgrade chain.  Like you, I love my 225i's now, but for me it wasn't love at first listen.
> 
> ...


 

 Glad to hear that there is a Grado fan who experienced burn in like I did. I experienced it with both the 80i and 225i, but honestly the 225i was great right off the bat. I was a bit underwhelmed by the 80i right off the bat, but after a good period of burn in, they were (and still are for that matter) absolutely killer cans for their price. Also, I can see by your avatar that you like Porcupine Tree. I'm kinda a noob when it comes to their stuff, but I am big fan! In Absentia is my favorite album!


----------



## d8n0g

hey guys I'm definitely sold on grados.  I will be buying the 225i's and was wondering whbich usbdac/amp would be best to compliment these cans.  My main listening source is pc-would it be better to get a xonar?  I was looking at the hifiman ef2 but am at a loss due to this being my first semi-audiophile purchase...


----------



## CEE TEE

I think the Audio-GD Sparrow "B" Version is *great* at $160.  I don't like the more expensive "A" version.
   
  I just had a chance to listen to a couple more tube amps and find the solid state at $160 to be a great value and great sound.
   
  Oh, and the optical-in sounds just a bit better than the USB implementation to me but they are close enough...
   
  Good luck!


----------



## nocooler

Quote: 





d8n0g said:


> hey guys I'm definitely sold on grados.  I will be buying the 225i's and was wondering whbich usbdac/amp would be best to compliment these cans.  My main listening source is pc-would it be better to get a xonar?  I was looking at the hifiman ef2 but am at a loss due to this being my first semi-audiophile purchase...


 


  I grabbed a Total Bithead from headroom, I've been happy with it.


----------



## peskypesky

ok, this thread has convinced me to try the impossible: solder the broken cable on my SR80s. those wires are so thin! but i'm going to give it a shot.
   
  [edit]
  ok, that wasn't as hard as i expected! but now, how to keep this fragile connection from breaking again?


----------



## wje

Quote: 





peskypesky said:


> ok, this thread has convinced me to try the impossible: solder the broken cable on my SR80s. those wires are so thin! but i'm going to give it a shot.
> 
> [edit]
> ok, that wasn't as hard as i expected! but now, how to keep this fragile connection from breaking again?


 

 Is the wire tugging out from the housing and separating the wire from the housing / speaker connection?  If this is the case, you could put on a cable tie around the wire (inside the housing) to prevent the cable from being tugged on.  Hopefully, this will be a simple fix to resolve your issue.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





nocooler said:


> I grabbed a Total Bithead from headroom, I've been happy with it.


 

 Hey, someone else who has the same set up as me! Do you like the 225i-TBH mix? Personally, I think it sounds fantastic.


----------



## peskypesky

Quote: 





wje said:


> Is the wire tugging out from the housing and separating the wire from the housing / speaker connection?  If this is the case, you could put on a cable tie around the wire (inside the housing) to prevent the cable from being tugged on.  Hopefully, this will be a simple fix to resolve your issue.


 
  the first time, the break was by the jack, so i cut off the old jack and soldered on a higher grade one.
   
  This time, the break occurred right where the wire was coming out of the Y-shaped connector thingy. so i cut off part of that Y-thing and was able to get access to enough wire to solder the cable back together.
   
  Now, i'm putting liquid rubber around the solder joint in hopes of stabilizing it.


----------



## Bigrock2150

Here's a little something for you Grado fans out there. Grado 225i w/ Techheromods GS1000i cups.


----------



## d8n0g

Quote: 





nocooler said:


> I grabbed a Total Bithead from headroom, I've been happy with it.


 

 sweet I'll check it out,  I was going to go with the maverick d1tubemagic


----------



## d8n0g

Quote: 





bigrock2150 said:


> Here's a little something for you Grado fans out there. Grado 225i w/ Techheromods GS1000i cups.


 


  and that makes my ear's masturbate violently


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





cee tee said:


> I think the Audio-GD Sparrow "B" Version is *great* at $160.  I don't like the more expensive "A" version.
> 
> I just had a chance to listen to a couple more tube amps and find the solid state at $160 to be a great value and great sound.
> 
> ...


 

 Rockin my HF2 with some ABB, Shades of Two Worlds at the moment with the Audio GD Sparrow handling the digital analog conversion duties. It sounds good with my woodied 60's too.
   
  Oh and Bigrock those Cocobolo cups look amazing. I just got  a chunk of African Blackwood to woody a pair of 225's with. I hope my project turns out as nice as those. WOW! just WOW dude.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





bigrock2150 said:


> Here's a little something for you Grado fans out there. Grado 225i w/ Techheromods GS1000i cups.


 

 B-E-A-UTIFUL!


----------



## wje

Quote: 





peskypesky said:


> the first time, the break was by the jack, so i cut off the old jack and soldered on a higher grade one.
> 
> This time, the break occurred right where the wire was coming out of the Y-shaped connector thingy. so i cut off part of that Y-thing and was able to get access to enough wire to solder the cable back together.
> 
> Now, i'm putting liquid rubber around the solder joint in hopes of stabilizing it.


 


  Do you have enough room to apply some shrink tube over the existing black cable jacket in that area?  The shrink tube requires a heat gun or hair dryer to shrink it down - but, it might make a good seal for your wires.  Then again, the shrink tube would have to be split to apply it around your wires, and could make in in-effective when it comes to the part of shrinking it down (or, at least in those cases, I haven't had much luck).  However, you could still cut a slit on the shrink tube, wrap it around the wires and apply 3 or 4 small black cable ties to hold everything in place.


----------



## Bigrock2150

Thanks d8n0g and Vikingatheart! I don't know if anyone is interested in a pair but if so feel free to visit my website.
   
  I've yet to update the pictures so you'll only see my first generation of cups.  My email is on the website, so If anyone has any questions/requests that is the best way to get ahold of me. Sorry but I cannot disclose my website address due to head-fi rules but I hope you guys can figure it out.


----------



## peskypesky

Quote: 





wje said:


> Do you have enough room to apply some shrink tube over the existing black cable jacket in that area?  The shrink tube requires a heat gun or hair dryer to shrink it down - but, it might make a good seal for your wires.  Then again, the shrink tube would have to be split to apply it around your wires, and could make in in-effective when it comes to the part of shrinking it down (or, at least in those cases, I haven't had much luck).  However, you could still cut a slit on the shrink tube, wrap it around the wires and apply 3 or 4 small black cable ties to hold everything in place.


 


  i've never used shrink tubing and don't have a heat gun, so i just used the liquid latex i had. i wrapped a small piece of cloth around the wire, then covered it with the latex and let it dry. not the most beautiful solution, but the headphones are working again! i have my Grados back!! 
   
  anybody want to buy a near-mint set of Shure SRH440s?  lol


----------



## ljperez84

Quote: 





cee tee said:


> I think the Audio-GD Sparrow "B" Version is *great* at $160.  I don't like the more expensive "A" version.
> 
> I just had a chance to listen to a couple more tube amps and find the solid state at $160 to be a great value and great sound.
> 
> ...


 

 Haven't tried the Sparrow but I can tell you Audio GD products are  a really good option considering the value-price relation. In my case version A was really worth against version B of the FUN.


----------



## nocooler

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> Hey, someone else who has the same set up as me! Do you like the 225i-TBH mix? Personally, I think it sounds fantastic.


 

 Very much so......seems to be a good match to me


----------



## tyoung8

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> B-E-A-UTIFUL!


 

 +1  v nice


----------



## Bigrock2150

Quote: 





tyoung8 said:


> +1  v nice


 

 Thank you much!


----------



## Melvins

Quote: 





bigrock2150 said:


> Thanks d8n0g and Vikingatheart! I don't know if anyone is interested in a pair but if so feel free to visit my website.
> 
> I've yet to update the pictures so you'll only see my first generation of cups.  My email is on the website, so If anyone has any questions/requests that is the best way to get ahold of me. Sorry but I cannot disclose my website address due to head-fi rules but I hope you guys can figure it out.


 

 those shells are beautiful man! What woods are those


----------



## Bigrock2150

Thanks Melvins.
   
  In the first picture: Front right is purpleheart, front left is cocobolo, back right is also cocobolo w/ a little sapwood, and lastly back left is jarrah burl. All are natural exotic wood, no dyes or stains.


----------



## peskypesky

those cups are things of utmost beauty!


----------



## hebrewbacon

Mmm... I'd like to see those cups paired with some Jumbos.  Then we'd be talking _style_.


----------



## Bigrock2150

Quote: 





peskypesky said:


> those cups are things of utmost beauty!


 


  Thank you so much!


----------



## robm321

Quote: 





bigrock2150 said:


> All are natural exotic wood, no dyes or stains.


 


  Wow, hats off to you sir! Those are amazing.


----------



## Bigrock2150

Quote:


robm321 said:


> Wow, hats off to you sir! Those are amazing.


 
   
  Thanks Rob! Yeah people look at purpleheart and don't really realize that there's actually a purple tree out there somewhere. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Were you at the Bay Area Meet?


----------



## peskypesky

so, can i put those wooden cups on my Grado SR80s?


----------



## Bigrock2150

Sure can my man.


----------



## kite7

What is the height on those cups? Looks to be around 4cm


----------



## Bigrock2150

They're just over an inch, so about 3cm.


----------



## peskypesky

Quote: 





bigrock2150 said:


> Sure can my man.


 


  seriously? how would one do that?


----------



## Bigrock2150

Quote: 





peskypesky said:


> seriously? how would one do that?


 

 I sent you a pm.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Hey Bigrock, what kind of sound changes does the 225i experience when its woodied?


----------



## Bigrock2150

It experiences some pretty substantial differences when woodied. However I'd rather not break the rules so please shoot me a PM and I'd be happy to give you my email address.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> Hey Bigrock, what kind of sound changes does the 225i experience when its woodied?


 

 I could probably answer this question based on person experience.  While I don't own the "i" series of the 225, I do own the regular or classic version.  I also own a pair of SR325 headphones - also, the classic version.  The SR225 headphones have received the bass mods via Bilavideo to include the holes drilled in the drivers as well as wooden cups.  Prior to making my purchase of the "modified" SR225 headphones, I had my pair or SR325 headphones for a few weeks.  However, as soon as the SR225s arrived and I started to play them - and, switch back and forth, the differences were quite noticeable.  The SR225 is my favorite pair right now.  The SR325 is getting a bit lonely just sitting there.  At some point, Bilavideo will provide me with wooden liners for the pair of SR325s.  I'll then post my opinions of the sound after that upgrade has been completed.  If you take a pair of SR225i and add in the cost of modifications, you're still going to be below the price of a pair of RS-2i headphones.  Will the modified SR225i be better than the RS-2i?  I can't answer that.  However, I do believe you will easily agree that the money you spent to upgrade your SR225i was a well spent investment.


----------



## Bigrock2150

Quote: 





wje said:


> I could probably answer this question based on person experience.  While I don't own the "i" series of the 225, I do own the regular or classic version.  I also own a pair of SR325 headphones - also, the classic version.  The SR225 headphones have received the bass mods via Bilavideo to include the holes drilled in the drivers as well as wooden cups.  Prior to making my purchase of the "modified" SR225 headphones, I had my pair or SR325 headphones for a few weeks.  However, as soon as the SR225s arrived and I started to play them - and, switch back and forth, the differences were quite noticeable.  The SR225 is my favorite pair right now.  The SR325 is getting a bit lonely just sitting there.  At some point, Bilavideo will provide me with wooden liners for the pair of SR325s.  I'll then post my opinions of the sound after that upgrade has been completed.  If you take a pair of SR225i and add in the cost of modifications, you're still going to be below the price of a pair of RS-2i headphones.  Will the modified SR225i be better than the RS-2i?  I can't answer that.  *However, I do believe you will easily agree that the money you spent to upgrade your SR225i was a well spent investment.*


 

 While I'm not really allowed to comment on much, I'll just say that I'll agree with the last statement.
   
  Lets see, how can I make this as vague as possible.... A woodied 225i that may or may not be woodied by Techeromods should sound equal to or sometimes even better than an rs-1i IMO.


----------



## kite7

I personally enjoy the SR225i sound signature more than RS1i but I like the RS1 over the SR225i; RS1i just sound too different.


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> Hey Bigrock, what kind of sound changes does the 225i experience when its woodied?


 

 I cant speak directly to the SQ improvements on a woodied 225 because I havent heard one yet. I did however order a B stock 225 from Headroom last week and plan on dressing them in African Blackwood; and I can tell you that replacing the plastic cup on my SR60 with wood offered significant sonic improvements. The tonal qualities of wood walk all over plastic. What did you do with your SR80's, do you still have them?


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> I cant speak directly to the SQ improvements on a woodied 225 because I havent heard one yet. I did however order a B stock 225 from Headroom last week and plan on dressing them in African Blackwood; and I can tell you that replacing the plastic cup on my SR60 with wood offered significant sonic improvements. The tonal qualities of wood walk all over plastic. What did you do with your SR80's, do you still have them?


 

 Yes I still have them and as for now they are just chillin' there. I can't stop listening to my 225i. They just sound SO GOOD!!


----------



## wje

Quote: 





kite7 said:


> I personally enjoy the SR225i sound signature more than RS1i but I like the RS1 over the SR225i; RS1i just sound too different.


 

 I'm personally setting up a contribution fund so I can afford a pair of RS1i headphones.  Ah, maybe I'll scratch that idea.  When I retire in 20 or so more years, I'll just invest in my "dream rig" and make the splurge at that time.


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> Yes I still have them and as for now they are just chillin' there. I can't stop listening to my 225i. They just sound SO GOOD!!


 

 OK, here is what you need to do...get a hair dryer and warm up your SR80's. It softens up the glue that holds the driver housing and the plastic outer cup together. Take a ball point pen and poke out 4 of the holes. No need to do all 10 like in the picture, 4 is good enough.
   

   

   
  Put your SR80's back together, plug them and give them a listen, then report back.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> OK, here is what you need to do...get a hair dryer and warm up your SR80's. It softens up the glue that holds the driver housing and the plastic outer cup together. Take a ball point pen and poke out 4 of the holes. No need to do all 10 like in the picture, 4 is good enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'll be willing to do that soonish, but not quite yet. When I do it though, what exactly am I poking the holes into?


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> I'll be willing to do that soonish, but not quite yet. When I do it though, what exactly am I poking the holes into?


 

 Relax - unlike the misinformation posted elsewhere on this forum, you arent poking holes into the driver ! Only an epileptic could seriously damage their phones with this part of the mod.


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> I'll be willing to do that soonish, but not quite yet. When I do it though, what exactly am I poking the holes into?


 

 I'm not sure what the technical term for what your poking the holes into is, but as estreeter says it's not the driver itself. That's why it's suggested to use a ball point pen. The tip of the pen is large enough to perform the task, but not so large that it could inadvertantly damage the driver. I can understand your reluctance to tear apart a perfectly good set of Grados and start poking holes in stuff. Makes sense to me.
   
  Even if you dont poke the holes, adding wood to your SR80's is more or less a similar process. Assuming you aquire a pair of wood cups, all you would need to do is get out the hair dryer; warm up your phones so the glue gets gooey; separate the driver housing from the plastic cup and insert it into the wooden one. You may have to shim it up a little with some electrical tape but it's super easy stuff.
   
  The point here is this though, your 80's with wooden shells will sound better than your 225's.


----------



## Melvins

Quote: 





bigrock2150 said:


> Sure can my man.


 


  How much are you selling those shells for matey? What would you say is the best sounding? I already own a pair of Bill's cocobolo's so if it's just going to be a repeat in sound I may just save up my money for other endeavors.


----------



## Bigrock2150

I sent you a PM Melvins.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> I'm not sure what the technical term for what your poking the holes into is, but as estreeter says it's not the driver itself. That's why it's suggested to use a ball point pen. The tip of the pen is large enough to perform the task, but not so large that it could inadvertantly damage the driver. I can understand your reluctance to tear apart a perfectly good set of Grados and start poking holes in stuff. Makes sense to me.
> 
> Even if you dont poke the holes, adding wood to your SR80's is more or less a similar process. Assuming you aquire a pair of wood cups, all you would need to do is get out the hair dryer; warm up your phones so the glue gets gooey; separate the driver housing from the plastic cup and insert it into the wooden one. You may have to shim it up a little with some electrical tape but it's super easy stuff.
> 
> The point here is this though,* your 80's with wooden shells will sound better than your 225's.*


 

 I wonder what my 225i would sound like if I woodied them...


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> I wonder what my 225i would sound like if I woodied them...


 

 That's what I was thinking when I ordered a B stock 225 from Headroom. The first 225 I had was better than my SR60. My impression though when I had both, was the 225 although better, in that it seemed airier and more detailed was it's pretty much the same. Sacrieige I know but it's how I felt. I ended up getting an MS2 after a brief respite with a Denon d2000 then sold the MS2 to finance a pair of HF2's.
   
  When I woodied my 60's and recabled them, my impression was they were airier and more detailed bringing them up to the SQ of a 225 and perhaps and probably surpassing them. Going back to what wje said, you wont regret an investment in wood cups.


----------



## nocooler

My beyer headband showed up today - installed on my SR225i's and is way more comfortable.


----------



## Vikingatheart

^ That sounds like a good idea! A new headband and some wood cups are on my list of things to get this summer! As well as some A2s, a Schiit Asgard, a new DAC and some HD600s! Looks like I got some saving to do


----------



## ljperez84

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> ^ That sounds like a good idea! A new headband and some wood cups are on my list of things to get this summer! As well as some A2s, a Schiit Asgard, a new DAC and some HD600s! Looks like I got some saving to do


 

 May I suggest you considering an Audio gd FUN? A lot of headfiers can vouche for the great sinergy with SR225i and HD650. It should do a great couple with the HD600 too.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





ljperez84 said:


> May I suggest you considering an Audio gd FUN? A lot of headfiers can vouche for the great sinergy with SR225i and HD650. It should do a great couple with the HD600 too.


 

 You may! Thats one of the options I am considering, and I am considering it even more after you say that.


----------



## ljperez84

My pleasure, cheers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think grados and senns complement each other like yin and yang


----------



## pp312

I'd have said more like Yin and Smith myself.
   
  BTW, compliments for spelling "complement" correctly. There are prizes for that now.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





pp312 said:


> I'd have said more like Yin and Smith myself.
> 
> BTW, compliments for spelling "complement" correctly. There are prizes for that now.


 

 yin and smith?


----------



## el aye

I found my first headphones, my lovely Grado SR-80s on the floor today... neglected for so long.  I've decided I'm going to mod them.


----------



## Melvins

do it!
   
  My sr125i's just need some damping material and then the modding is complete. Gotta beyer headband, cocobolo woodies, and damped the driver with 7 holes.
   
   
  sounds orgasmic


----------



## pp312

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> yin and smith?


 

  
  I mean I don't consider them in any way alike.


----------



## ljperez84

Quote: 





pp312 said:


> I'd have said more like Yin and Smith myself.
> 
> BTW, compliments for spelling "complement" correctly. There are prizes for that now.


 


  Thank you, I'm flattered. English is not my native language.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





pp312 said:


> I mean I don't consider them in any way alike.


 
  Oh, wow. I should have caught on to that.


----------



## robm321

Quote: 





bigrock2150 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Thanks Rob! Yeah people look at purpleheart and don't really realize that there's actually a purple tree out there somewhere.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I didn't make the last several meets. I'm definitely overdue. I haven't heard much of the new stuff, because I've been so content with my set up, but I do plan to attend future meets.


----------



## Vikingatheart

I'm sad faced. I don't know of any meets in may area.


----------



## CEE TEE

^^You might have to come meet your Grado-Buds at the next Bay Area Meet...hmmm, maybe August?  (Nuthin' booked yet.)
   
  (On Topic:  Listening to Bilawoodeo-modded SR-125's out of the Benchmark and they are really pleasing.)


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> I'm sad faced. I don't know of any meets in may area.


 


 Organize one.


----------



## pp312

Quote: 





robm321 said:


> I didn't make the last several meets. I'm definitely overdue. I haven't heard much of the new stuff, because I've been so content with my set up, but I do plan to attend future meets.


 


  If you're so satisfied with your present setup, attending future meets is the last thing you should do.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> Organize one.


 
  Ooh, good idea. Too bad my set up is rather pathetic compared to many so I would HAVE to find some people who could bring some good stuff. It would be rather fun though!


----------



## tribestros

Grado + Porcupine Tree = bliss


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





tribestros said:


> Grado + Porcupine Tree = bliss


 
  Indeed it does, kind sir!


----------



## Vikingatheart

I think this has already been asked other places but I thought it would fit just fine in here. Does anyone know of some bookshelf speakers that have a similar sound to Grados? I bet its a stretch, but if they're out there then I want 'em.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> I think this has already been asked other places but I thought it would fit just fine in here. Does anyone know of some bookshelf speakers that have a similar sound to Grados? I bet its a stretch, but if they're out there then I want 'em.


 

 good luck


----------



## Vikingatheart

Haha thanks. I realize its more than likely that its not gonna happen, but a man can hope!


----------



## wje

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> I think this has already been asked other places but I thought it would fit just fine in here. Does anyone know of some bookshelf speakers that have a similar sound to Grados? I bet its a stretch, but if they're out there then I want 'em.


 

 Yes.  I think I've owned something quite close that can provide the detail that the Grados do and still provide you with a lot of class in a bookshelf speaker.  The Usher S-520.  The pair I owned was finished in cherry veneer and were beautiful to look at - and, listen to.  I sold them only because they were in my bedroom and didn't get much use.  Instead, I put the money into more headphones and accessories.


----------



## wje

I think I'm a true Grado fan now.  I've even modded my car with a custom license plate frame.  I just got it in the mail today and installed it this evening.


----------



## kite7

Wow, now that is dedication.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





wje said:


> Yes.  I think I've owned something quite close that can provide the detail that the Grados do and still provide you with a lot of class in a bookshelf speaker.  The Usher S-520.  The pair I owned was finished in cherry veneer and were beautiful to look at - and, listen to.  I sold them only because they were in my bedroom and didn't get much use.  Instead, I put the money into more headphones and accessories.


 

 Thanks I will look into these!


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





wje said:


> I think I'm a true Grado fan now.  I've even modded my car with a custom license plate frame.  I just got it in the mail today and installed it this evening.


 

 Like kite7 said, thats dedication!


----------



## vinyllp33

Here are a couple of photos of some floor-installed custom air conditioner vents at one of my client's homes. 
   
  The HVAC tech surely must have been inspired by a pair of GS1000's!


----------



## CEE TEE

Uh...what's the name and number of the HVAC company?
   
_Nevermind_...bilavideo is doing "wood surgery" to my plastic MS1's!
   
  (You know it's getting *bad* when you look at those vents and *truly* wonder how they would/wood sound...)


----------



## CEE TEE

Quote: 





wje said:


> I think I'm a true Grado fan now.  I've even modded my car with a custom license plate frame.  I just got it in the mail today and installed it this evening.


 

 Hmmm, if someone has a convertible- maybe  "My Grados are open-air too."


----------



## WhiteCrow

Pictures of my new baby's....they are mine and always will be mine, they are my audio nirvana its just a shame I cant use them out and about. Q.Q
   
  The only face I can make listening to them.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





vinyllp33 said:


> The HVAC tech surely must have been inspired by a pair of GS1000's!


 


  Bleh those left a bad taste in my mouth and ears.


----------



## estreeter

When Grado rules the world, the naysayers will no longer be heard. I look forward to that blessed day, Brethren, when we can cast the Sennheiser blasphemers from the temple ! The unholy alliance between Sennheiser, Skullcandy and Monster really needs to be purged, my brothers, and I think we have the shock troops to do exactly that. They can run, but they cant hide from our sonic magnificence !
   
  (disclaimer: I listen to too much Maiden and Manowar, and I may need a Bex and a good lie down...)


----------



## Uncle Erik

estreeter said:


> When Grado rules the world, the naysayers will no longer be heard. I look forward to that blessed day, Brethren, when we can cast the Sennheiser blasphemers from the temple ! The unholy alliance between Sennheiser, Skullcandy and Monster really needs to be purged, my brothers, and I think we have the shock troops to do exactly that. They can run, but they cant hide from our sonic magnificence !
> 
> (disclaimer: I listen to too much Maiden and Manowar, and I may need a Bex and a good lie down...)


*backs slowly away from thread*


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> When Grado rules the world, the naysayers will no longer be heard. I look forward to that blessed day, Brethren, when we can cast the Sennheiser blasphemers from the temple ! The unholy alliance between Sennheiser, Skullcandy and Monster really needs to be purged, my brothers, and I think we have the shock troops to do exactly that. They can run, but they cant hide from our sonic magnificence !
> 
> (disclaimer: I listen to too much Maiden and Manowar, and I may need a Bex and a good lie down...)


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> *backs slowly away from thread*


 


  Relax, UE, I view you more as a Catholic views an Anglican than as a *heretic from the bowels of hell*. Oh, wait ....


----------



## estreeter

Max, you've just been waiting for another opportunity to post that, havent you ? It mightn't be cool to demonstrate one's fanaticism to the Grado cause publicly, and I'm sure it doesnt sit well with your joyboy buddies down at Al's Diner (Pottsie and Ralph, right ?), but here in Middle Earth its WAY cool.


----------



## blufox4900

Dang grados showed me how bad my computer onboard audio really is..and now they're making me spend $100 more dollars on a dac 

Oh well, my wallet shall recover


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Max, you've just been waiting for another opportunity to post that, havent you ? It mightn't be cool to demonstrate one's fanaticism to the Grado cause publicly, and I'm sure it doesnt sit well with your joyboy buddies down at Al's Diner (Pottsie and Ralph, right ?), but here in Middle Earth its WAY cool.


 









  Quote: 





blufox4900 said:


> Dang grados showed me how bad my computer onboard audio really is..and now they're making me spend $100 more dollars on a dac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I recommend you save up and get them an even better DAC and a beefy amp.  They love current - the more you feed them, the more addicting and PRaTty as hell.


----------



## estreeter

OK, Max, you win - please, no more. Time for my medication. Goodnight, nurse.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





mad max said:


>


 

 HAHAHA I saved that, me and some buddies have started a comunistic following in our school....this is just fuel to the fire.


----------



## blufox4900

mad max said:


> *I recommend you save up and get them an even better DAC and a beefy amp.  They love current - the more you feed them, the more addicting and PRaTty as he*ll.




This is unfortunately not an option for me. College eats up whatever fundings I have left..especially since I'm in the photography program and I need to buy my own equipment..

This is why I turned to modding my SR60i's in the first place.


----------



## Uncle Erik

estreeter said:


> Relax, UE, I view you more as a Catholic views an Anglican than as a *heretic from the bowels of hell*. Oh, wait ....


Shall we discuss depravity?


----------



## Maverickmonk

This is where I am right now. especially since the long grado plug sort of lostened the headphone out on my pc, so it makes intermittent popping noise. I was going to be frugal and build a grubDAC and amp, but I realized the combined cost would be about as much as a refurbished uDac2...decisions decisions.

  
  Quote: 





blufox4900 said:


> Dang grados showed me how bad my computer onboard audio really is..and now they're making me spend $100 more dollars on a dac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





maverickmonk said:


> This is where I am right now. especially since the long grado plug sort of lostened the headphone out on my pc, so it makes intermittent popping noise. I was going to be frugal and build a grubDAC and amp, but I realized the combined cost would be about as much as a refurbished uDac2...decisions decisions.


 
   
  Why not then?
  You get to have fun there with a DIY project.  Isn't the uDAC(2) just a cMoy + DAC in one?  What amp were you planning on pairing with the grubDAC?


----------



## Melvins

What's wrong with Sennheisers?


----------



## Mad Max

Nothing really; they just aren't Grados, neither in looks or sound.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Seeing as how I haven't listened to any other high end headphones *other* than Grados, how is the instrument separation and clarity compared to *the others*?


----------



## Mad Max

Not bad at all.  Why don't you try A2000X?  It is soft and peaceful by comparison, but equally as energetic and is more analytical and transparent.  Very transparent in fact, jazz and classical especially shine on A2kX, except for brass which comes out kind of bright.  Fantastic mids with a little more clarity, and loads more speed overall.  It sports a deep transparent soundstage, not quite as intimate as Grados.  When I want a relatively more accurate sound, A2kX, but usually I want to have more fun and jam with SR325is.  HD6x0 also make a good complement to Grados, I think.


----------



## Vikingatheart

My original plan was to get the HD600s to complement my 225i, but after reading through most of LFF's thread on the FA-003, I am buying that for sure!


----------



## Vikingatheart

Dang, these 225i continue to floor me. What a fantastic set o' cans!


----------



## BobSaysHi

HD650s are nice. Grados are nice.
   
  why can't everyone play nice?


----------



## Vikingatheart

I just want to give a neutral headphone a try and all the talk about how good the FA-003 are is really appealing. Also I realized that I need a closed can for several reasons and situations. 
   
  Also, seeing as how I started this thread I feel like I should also say it.... everyone play nice!


----------



## BobSaysHi

1993 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm going to retract my comment on the FA-003s, since I think it isn't relevant to this thread, and I'll be buying a pair of them too.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





mad max said:


> they just aren't Grados in looks.


 
  thank god for that, the cups are nice but the overall design is rather meh.


----------



## dedude

Owned the sr225i for half a year now. My favorite headphones, will never sell em. I love you John Grado <3


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> HD650s are nice. Grados are nice.
> 
> why can't everyone play nice?


 


 +1
  The Grado's offer more versatility in regards to amps and source and thats why I have both. Ofcourse they have different sound characteristics but you can only get the best out of the 650's with a very good amp.
  I've just snapped up a little Dot Micro+ for my RS1's and the synergy is fabulous direct from the Sony X. A £30 amp, and that is all you need with the Grado's to shine.


----------



## iVinyl

I have SR225i's and wondered about upgrading within the Grado family - especially if I could increase the overall warmth of the presentation a little - My 'phones are run-in and whilst they compliment my balanced HD650's, covering many recording balances - the difference is a little difficult to accommodate at times.
   
   I love the presence of the Grado's but just wish for a tad more warmth to compliment the rock music more.
   
  The RS1, RS2 and RS1000 - are these warmer in presentation that the SR225i's?
   
  kind regards
  Chris


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





ivinyl said:


> I have SR225i's and wondered about upgrading within the Grado family - especially if I could increase the overall warmth of the presentation a little - My 'phones are run-in and whilst they compliment my balanced HD650's, covering many recording balances - the difference is a little difficult to accommodate at times.
> 
> I love the presence of the Grado's but just wish for a tad more warmth to compliment the rock music more.
> 
> ...


 

 The RS1i's have noticeably more warmth than the 225i's. They have a much deeper and more prominent bass, the treble is still Grado but much smoother.
 I find them a great compliment to my 650's, I generally use my Senn's for Classical and my RS1's for Rock and Jazz.


----------



## WhiteCrow

yea the RS-2 and RS-1 are very similar, try both out befor buying IMO.


----------



## reivaj

Looks like I am going the OTHER grado route. I originally started my grado adventure with the ms1 which was also my first audiophile headphone. Years after I am now waiting on a pair of ms2is that I have bought from another member. I am also sadly thinking of selling my original pair if the ms2i does what I think it will do. I remember listening to the 325i years ago and being blown away. Here is to hoping that it hasnt changed when compared to the ms1.


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





ivinyl said:


> I have SR225i's and wondered about upgrading within the Grado family - especially if I could increase the overall warmth of the presentation a little - My 'phones are run-in and whilst they compliment my balanced HD650's, covering many recording balances - the difference is a little difficult to accommodate at times.
> 
> I love the presence of the Grado's but just wish for a tad more warmth to compliment the rock music more.
> 
> ...


 

 You could just woody your 225's. I think that's pretty much all Grado does. I reaquired a pair of 225's not to long ago for that exact purpose. I've been listening to them stock for about a week now with one slight mod. I did the tape mod. It adds a little bass but definitely tames the real peaky highs. So that might warm them up a bit for you.


----------



## kite7

RS1i is noticeably warmer than the SR225i; notice I said RS1i and not RS1 because they sound very different. There are no peaky highs on the RS1i; what you get is a nice warm sound with a thick midrange with weighty and punchy bass that is not simply duplicated from placing a driver in a woody housing. There is more to it than meets the eye. No mods on a SR225i will give that thick midrange the RS1i has; the mods you can find tames highs or boosts bass. A woody housing depending on the type of wood will give more bass and a more open soundstage depending on the depth of the wood cups as well as slight midrange colorization so it sounds "sweeter". The SR225i has a brighter sound than a RS1i; this is easily heard by playing any rock music. The high frequencies from a drum kit on the RS1i do not shimmer as much as the SR225i; what I heard as a very round sound on the RS1i meaning it does not sound edgy.


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





reivaj said:


> Looks like I am going the OTHER grado route. I originally started my grado adventure with the ms1 which was also my first audiophile headphone. Years after I am now waiting on a pair of ms2is that I have bought from another member. I am also sadly thinking of selling my original pair if the ms2i does what I think it will do. I remember listening to the 325i years ago and being blown away. Here is to hoping that it hasnt changed when compared to the ms1.


 

 It does seem that the 325's in general are either your favorite or least favorite Grado, so If you've been blown away by them then they are probably the one for you.
  I'm always on the look out for a 2nd hand 325 to see If I'm going to like them too.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





lugbug1 said:


> It does seem that the 325's in general are either your favorite or least favorite Grado, so If you've been blown away by them then they are probably the one for you.
> I'm always on the look out for a 2nd hand 325 to see If I'm going to like them too.


 
  Chances that the second hand 325 you find will sound a little different from the new 325is.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> You could just woody your 225's. I think that's pretty much all Grado does. I reaquired a pair of 225's not to long ago for that exact purpose. I've been listening to them stock for about a week now with one slight mod. I did the tape mod. It adds a little bass but definitely tames the real peaky highs. So that might warm them up a bit for you.


 

 Very true.  The wood makes all the difference.  Not only does it grace your pair of Grados with beauty, it graces your ears with beautiful sounds, too.


----------



## Melvins

Indeed. Wooding any pair of cans greatly adds to their value in one way or another


----------



## iVinyl

OK- I'm game - what's a 'woody'?  Do I get a lathe and turn myself some ear bowls?
  Chris


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





ivinyl said:


> OK- I'm game - what's a 'woody'?  Do I get a lathe and turn myself some ear bowls?
> Chris


 


 Just go to "SR60 mod" thread...


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





ivinyl said:


> OK- I'm game - what's a 'woody'?


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> You could just woody your 225's. I think that's pretty much all Grado does. I reaquired a pair of 225's not to long ago for that exact purpose. I've been listening to them stock for about a week now with one slight mod. I did the tape mod. It adds a little bass but definitely tames the real peaky highs. So that might warm them up a bit for you.


 

 the wood and drivers are different in the RS-2 than a woodied lower end grado, the wood will not change the fact that the highs are still sharp and the bass is untextured and lacking.


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> the wood and drivers are different in the RS-2 than a woodied lower end grado, the wood will not change the fact that the highs are still sharp and the bass is untextured and lacking.


 


 Fair point Crow, but the use of wood and the tonal qualities of wood versus plastic are in part what separates a lower end Grado apart from higher end Grado. I do know from first hand experience at this point that an SR60 driver in wood sounds way better than an SR60 driver in plastic.
   
  And I'm going to assume at this point that the same holds true for the SR225 which is why I bought one to find out. As far as whether the bass of a 225 or any other frequency for that matter are going to be the same whether the driver is in wood or plastic is pretty much a sweeping generalization.
   
  Eclein for example could come in here and compare and contrast his woodied Grado's with Cocobolo versus the change that occurred when he switched to cups made out of Limba instead. Wood brings into play internal dampening characteristics and velocity of sound characteristics that walk all over plastic.
   
  I stand by my statement. If you want your 225 to sound better put some wood on it.


----------



## WhiteCrow

yes, I did in fact try some wooden SR series, I made some wooden cups but never really did anything with them as the wood was rather MEH mahogany. The tonal difference between then and the RS-series is rather large it really made more of an astetic difference. I do not have the wooden cups anymore as they were pretty crappy. Round sure but they were kind of burn and rough, nothing to write home about.


----------



## iVinyl

Thanks for the info folks - I'll take a look at finding some RS1i's or 2i's.  I note there seems to be two different versions, with and without a wooden button in the middle - is this just cosmetic or should I be looking out for one version rather than the other?


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





ivinyl said:


> Thanks for the info folks - I'll take a look at finding some RS1i's or 2i's.  I note there seems to be two different versions, with and without a wooden button in the middle - is this just cosmetic or should I be looking out for one version rather than the other?


 

 To my knowledge, the buttonless ones are older and are RS1s and not RS1i's. RS1s are the ones to look for, unless they are broken or damaged.


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





ivinyl said:


> Thanks for the info folks - I'll take a look at finding some RS1i's or 2i's.  I note there seems to be two different versions, with and without a wooden button in the middle - is this just cosmetic or should I be looking out for one version rather than the other?


 


 The ones with buttons are RS1's, without the button they are RS1i's. It is more fasionable to go for the old RS1's on here. I can recommend the RS1i's as these are the ones that are "improved" and are warmer and smoother apparently but still have bite in the top end. If you are after the classic Grado sound of forward treble then go for the old RS1's.


----------



## reivaj

I just got the ms2i  listening to them right now. Here is a pic. The old and the new(so to speak)
  !


----------



## ljperez84

I want to upgrade within the grado family someday... but not in the near future

 I'm very happy with my two sets of cans. HD650 and SR225i, they complement each other very well.


----------



## WhiteCrow

if you do, the 325is are miles above the 225is IMO, the difference from the same amp, on the same song Meir seconds apart was pretty substantial.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> if you do, the 325is are miles above the 225is IMO, the difference from the same amp, on the same song Meir seconds apart was pretty substantial.


 
   
  x2
  (even though I've never tried 225)  =p


----------



## Maverickmonk

Just dropping by: Listening to paramore and still lovin the sound! (I'm mostly posting because I don't feel like studying for my next exam... haha)


----------



## lbj

Just to be clear, there are buttonless RS1's as well, produced just before the transition to RS1i.  The casual observer can tell the RS1i's from the RS1 by the thicker cable.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Looking for thoughts on Jazz with Grados.
   
  I personally think that Grados smaller soundstage actually suits Jazz rather well. At my old high school I was in Jazz Band and it sounds remarkably similar to jamming with my friends at a concert.


----------



## Mad Max

It's okay with jazz, I suppose.  I prefer my AT's for that genre.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> Looking for thoughts on Jazz with Grados.
> 
> I personally think that Grados smaller soundstage actually suits Jazz rather well. At my old high school I was in Jazz Band and it sounds remarkably similar to jamming with my friends at a concert.


 

 I listen to mainly Jazz and Blues.  For me, the Grados keep me happy in that area.  Though, I'm eagerly awaiting the return of my SR325i headphones from Grado in the next week or so - I want to get them back into service.


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> Looking for thoughts on Jazz with Grados.
> 
> I personally think that Grados smaller soundstage actually suits Jazz rather well. At my old high school I was in Jazz Band and it sounds remarkably similar to jamming with my friends at a concert.


 


 I think they are brilliant with jazz, they give the feeling that you are sitting in the middle of the band and are very realistic with the timbres of acoustic instruments especially. They excel with that type of music rather than orchestral.
   
  I love the punchy sound of Monk's piano with my Rs1's Marvelous!


----------



## Vikingatheart

Awesome dudes, thanks for the responses! And LugBug I agree, acoustic instruments sound exceptional with my 225is! Not too say that electric guitar doesn't because it definitely does, its just that acoustic instruments like an upright bass and piano sound oh so sweet


----------



## TakashiMiike

Hi there LugBug0 who knew you were a grado-head 
   
  Anyway I agree, Jazz sounds wonderful on my modded sr60i with bowls, some music sounds too compressed when wearing grados with flats or comfies, for the acoustic lover and jazz lover, I definitely recommend bowls, grado's perform wonderfully with them.
   
  I definitely agree there too, grado's sound great with piano and instrumental sounds.


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





takashimiike said:


> Hi there LugBug0 who knew you were a grado-head
> 
> Anyway I agree, Jazz sounds wonderful on my modded sr60i with bowls, some music sounds too compressed when wearing grados with flats or comfies, for the acoustic lover and jazz lover, I definitely recommend bowls, grado's perform wonderfully with them.
> 
> I definitely agree there too, grado's sound great with piano and instrumental sounds.


 


 Hi, yeah I love my Grado's. Got my Rs1's for Jazz and 650's for Classical. Happy days!


----------



## TakashiMiike

Quote:


> Hi, yeah I love my Grado's. Got my Rs1's for Jazz and 650's for Classical. Happy days!


 
   
  Yeah seems like a good match, how do the rs1's perform for classical compared to the 650? I used to own the 650, but I didn't like the laid back sound with all my music. Then again I didn't have a good amp or dac back then. What do you think?


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





takashimiike said:


> Yeah seems like a good match, how do the rs1's perform for classical compared to the 650? I used to own the 650, but I didn't like the laid back sound with all my music. Then again I didn't have a good amp or dac back then. What do you think?


 


 To be fair I do use the Rs1's for classical aswell, but mainly for chamber and ensemble peices. They are great with String quartets for e.g, you get a more intimate sound and feel of the strings, where as the 650's as you say can be a little too laid back in comparison. I've modded my 650's though to get a more open presentation by replacing the material on the drivers and this has helped with resolution and detail.  The RS1's can struggle with big orchestral peices and can sound a litte congested at times with the smaller soundstage, but this is where the 650's excel for me.  
  Having said that, I still haven't found the perfect amp for my RS1's and I'm still new to their sound (only had them a couple of months). I've had my 650's 8 years so I know them well. I think I'm going to give a little dot 1+ a go with RS1's as its quite cheap and is popular among Grado fans. Have you tried one before? Also, how does your Hifiman sound with your Grados?


----------



## TakashiMiike

*Disclaimer: These may very well be effects from the placebo effect, I am in the process of setting up a blind test to verify these opinions, do not take any of this as fact.*
   
  My Ef2's sound great with my grado's, being a hybrid amp is gives me the benefits of solid state and tubes, I haven't started tube rolling yet, but the EF2 has performed very well with my grado's. Listening without it everything clogs up and sounds congested, but with it, the seperation is sublime, theres a wonderful layered presentation it excels at. It also clean up the high end a little. I have not tried the little dots, but I have heard good things about them too, I went for the EF2 because I was able to pick it up for $120, which was a steal as it retails for around $190. You get the lucidity, and smoothness in the mids from the tubes, and the accuracy and detail (although not excessive because I need a DAC) of an SS amp. Either of them would be great choices i'm sure.
   
  Edit: Looking into the little dot I+ it is always a hybrid amp, I can only speak from experience with my ef2, but I'm sure they are comparable, and both great, they take the same kind of tubes, for tube rolling.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





takashimiike said:


> Hi there LugBug0 who knew you were a grado-head
> 
> Anyway I agree, Jazz sounds wonderful on my modded sr60i with bowls, some music sounds too compressed when wearing grados with flats or comfies, for the acoustic lover and jazz lover, I definitely recommend bowls, grado's perform wonderfully with them.
> 
> I definitely agree there too, grado's sound great with piano and instrumental sounds.


 

 I think bowls are essential for Grados. I tried putting the bowls from the 225i and put them on the 80i, and while they are still not nearly as good IMO, they sounded loads better and more open. Some people swear by TTVJ flats, but seeing as how I haven't tried them I can't speak as to how good they are. As for the comfies, I don't find them very *comfy* at all when comparing them to bowls and they don't sound as good.


----------



## marcusongks

Am loving my RS1i. Simply fantastic..


----------



## reivaj

Anyone know what the differences are between the MSPRO and the rs1i?


----------



## AndreyS

Hello folks, I am new here on Head-Fi, and am pretty much in love with my new Grado SR325is's!
   
  Here are some pictures for all of you folks!
   
  Resting on the Macbook Pro:

   
  Hanging off of my college-granted desk lamp:

   
  One glorious can:

   
  Picture taken with phone application called RetroCamera:

   
  Good view of the whole set with innards up:

   
  Driver up close:

   
  Another glorious can close-up:

   
  My favorite view:

   
  If God had headphones...
   
  :-D


----------



## WhiteCrow

they would be the RS-2 ;D

  In all seriousness the 325is are god tier, if only i had not herd the RS-2 I would have been just as satisfied...until i herd the RS-2 haha.


----------



## Aizura

I love my RS1i's. They're by far the best cans I've heard for vocals. They just sound so incredibly real, it's like you're not even listening to headphones, but the singer is actually sitting on your lap lol.
   
  BTW, out of all the headphones I have, the RS1i has the smoothest treble. Who wouldve thought that?


----------



## WhiteCrow

Yea I don't listen to people on head-fi anymore after hearing the RS-2, IMO the RS-2 has a smoother trebble and over all responce than the RS-1 but the RS-1 has more detail in it, I just didnt want to spend 200 more for the what I thought was a rather small improement. People on here seem to say that the higher up you go in the Grado line the more harsh they get and thats just not true at all.


----------



## MacedonianHero

whitecrow said:


> Yea I don't listen to people on head-fi anymore after hearing the RS-2, IMO the RS-2 has a smoother trebble and over all responce than the RS-1 but the RS-1 has more detail in it, I just didnt want to spend 200 more for the what I thought was a rather small improement. People on here seem to say that the higher up you go in the Grado line the more harsh they get and thats just not true at all.




It is true if you go from the SR225i to the SR325is and from the RS1i to the GS1000i IMHO. But from the SR325is to the RS-2i or RS-1i, you are right, things do get smoother.


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





aizura said:


> I love my RS1i's. They're by far the best cans I've heard for vocals. They just sound so incredibly real, it's like you're not even listening to headphones, but the singer is actually sitting on your lap lol.
> 
> BTW, out of all the headphones I have, the RS1i has the smoothest treble. Who wouldve thought that?


 


 and lets not forget the bass! some of the best in the business.. warm, earthy, punchy with no booom! Marvelous.


----------



## WhiteCrow

No boom? Nine Inch Nails would say other wise.


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> No boom? Nine Inch Nails would say other wise.


 


 Not sure what mod that is but putting any nails into your drivers your asking for trouble..


----------



## wje

Quote: 





lugbug1 said:


> Not sure what mod that is but putting any nails into your drivers your asking for trouble..


 


  Actually, Johnny Cash did some cover songs of Nine Inch Nails before he passed on.  I think he did a pretty good job with the songs.


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





wje said:


> Actually, Johnny Cash did some cover songs of Nine Inch Nails before he passed on.  I think he did a pretty good job with the songs.


 


  yip I know the album its as good as anything he done, marvelous!


----------



## Dobrescu George

i see that here are a lot of greado fans... i have been havin wierd feelings about getting a pair of grados... now... my question is simple.... what is the best from sr60i sr80i sr125i and sr225i?....

   

  all of them are overpriced by a high rate, here in europe.... so i just want to know which one of these has the best music enjoying sound... i do want bass as much as possible, highs to be crisp and vocals be clear.... i listen to music that has lots of instruments, and is very complex... i need the best of the best... 

   

  thank you in advance for helping me...


----------



## TakashiMiike

Quote: 





> i do want bass as much as possible


 
   
  You can get good natural bass from Grado's but If you are looking for a basshead can, or if bass is the first you care about every time, Grado's will probably not be your thing.


----------



## Dobrescu George

no, no i do know that grado is not a basshead option, but from grado headphones, one must have more bass than another.... this is the thing... i want the one that has the much as possible... i do know that i will never get the sony xb700 bass from grado... but i do have cans for bass... i wanted grado just because i heard a lot of good things about them... but if i will miss the most part of bass from a song, probably i will not like that song...


----------



## Maverickmonk

Might soon have a used uDAC on the way, happy end of semester to me! Now, to see how long I can put off the desire to try out a tube amp like the littledot.


----------



## MacedonianHero

lugbug1 said:


> and lets not forget the bass! some of the best in the business.. warm, earthy, punchy with no booom! Marvelous.




Mid bass...absolutely great for rock...deep bass, sorry you'd better look elsewhere. I've owned both the RS1s and RS1is (and the SR60, SR125, SR225i, SR325is) and performing frequency sweeps with them really shows you the "Grado colouration" (which I liked very much BTW), but deep, powerful and defined bass (20 - 60Hz) was not it's strong suite.

http://www.phys.unsw.edu.au/jw/hearing.html


----------



## reivaj

All I gotta say is that owning the ms2i really makes listening to my m50 just uninteresting. The only real reason to listen to the m50 is if I just want an  eletronic music session. The sound difference really is there. I also want to say that I never use the ms1 anymore... I guess that means its time to depart with my first ever audiophile grade headphones


----------



## CEE TEE

^That frequency sweep I want to try on my MS1, RS2i, HF2, and UE RM.  See if I can start to recognize where exactly on the FR the bumps are...it is already easy to tell that if I bump bass and treble on the UE RM that brings them into the "fun" sound.  Learning what it is that I love about the Grados so much! 
   
  I am learning from UE RM and Benchmark DAC1 that I really do enjoy "flat/neutral" but UE RM are right on the edge of wanting a bit more treble if not using Benchmark. A darker amp/source extension/power/sound sig and I will want to EQ a bit of treble mainly with UERM.  If I really want moar bass too, I can reach for HF2 or TF10. 
   
  MS1 = more flat to me
  RS2i = more bias toward treble but usually not too bright for me
  HF2 = bump at both ends, really impactful (whether that's a word or not)
  UE RM = neutral, about mids and good bass with just enough HF if great source (with darker source or amp, often need a bit of treble EQ for my tastes)
   
  iBasso D12 = really good with all of my Grados (stock opamps and dummy buffers)
  mini3 = okay with Grados but a bit bright (need to go from jumbos to bowls, especially on RS2i)
  DAC1 = simply great with my Grados and okay, all my phones
  UE RM = DIG sound sig and clarity with mini3 but less soundstage than D12, good sound sig with Icon Mobile but not as much punch/clarity or bass. Great with Benchmark.
   
  (With portable amps using Sony or iPhone.  Problem with iPhone is macro adjustments, no Treble booster can be a little too dark and with Treble Booster can be a little too bright.  Darn it.)
   
  Factor in want/need for excitement, or particular recordings or combos of different gear and that's why we need the choices!
   
  Oh, and bowls bug me so if I need to use jumbo pads I need darker source/amp or more powerful amp to be able to drive the bass...combos seem really important to me now.
   
  To me this explains why we end up keeping so many different items.  We need to be able to grab "parts in the garage" to make our systems run well (to our tastes). 
   
*It would be a lot of work if it wasn't so much FUN...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





dobrescu george said:


> i see that here are a lot of greado fans... i have been havin wierd feelings about getting a pair of grados... now... my question is simple.... what is the best from sr60i sr80i sr125i and sr225i?....
> 
> all of them are overpriced by a high rate, here in europe.... so i just want to know which one of these has the best music enjoying sound... i do want bass as much as possible, highs to be crisp and vocals be clear.... i listen to music that has lots of instruments, and is very complex... i need the best of the best...
> 
> thank you in advance for helping me...


 
  sr325is or bust, 352is>anyther lower than it in every wy imaginabal. Listeing to the RS-2, 324is, 225i,80i side by side the difference between the 225 and 80 was subtle to me, the difference between the 325is are 225i was shockingly large, the 325is are warm, fairly bassy, detailed and smooth. A little spike in the highs but nothing like the harsh earspliting loudness and squeellyness of the 225i. the lower end grados are forever bann from my house. RS-2 <3


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





dobrescu george said:


> i see that here are a lot of greado fans... i have been havin wierd feelings about getting a pair of grados... now... my question is simple.... what is the best from sr60i sr80i sr125i and sr225i?....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 I've only heard the 225i's and the RS1i's and if you can get a 2nd hand pair of 225i's (keep a look out on Ebay theyre always popping up, or buy from US) I'd go for them. I think they are a brilliant midprice phone and can definately handle complex music. I thought the bass was realistic but not overly prominent; warm and punchy, balanced in relation to the other frequencies for the "Grado sound".  I've tried the tape mod with them and the bass was bigger and tighter with only a very slight effect on the mids.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





lugbug1 said:


> I've only heard the 225i's and the RS1i's and if you can get a 2nd hand pair of 225i's (keep a look out on Ebay theyre always popping up, or buy from US) I'd go for them. I think they are a brilliant midprice phone and can definately handle complex music. I thought the bass was realistic but not overly prominent; warm and punchy, balanced in relation to the other frequencies for the "Grado sound".  I've tried the tape mod with them and the bass was bigger and tighter with only a very slight effect on the mids.


 
   
  I'll agree with that.  The SR225i headphones are actually quite good.  If  you can get them for a great price, go for it.  There are tons of modifications that can be done to them to enhance the sound to one's tastes.


----------



## odonnemr

I'm on the market for a pair of sub-$100 headphones.  The Grado SR-60's are really pulling me in from the reviews, but the only thing holding me back from buying them is that I read that they're uncomfortable and I like to listen to music for hours on end.  What do you guys think?  I'm also considering Sennheiser HD280's and AKG 240's.  Listen to classic rock and prog mostly


----------



## Maverickmonk

The stock comfies are actually fairly comfortable, as are the Senn 414 pad's that can be put on them instead. Flat's arn't too terrible in the comfort department either so far as I've read (But I havn't Tried legitimate flat pads yet). I absolutely love the feel of the Senn 414 pad's and I can wear my 60's for hours with them, except after I tried to dye them black they now turn my face black.
   
  It's the grado bowl pads that get a lot of hate for comfort. I have them and they really are fairly uncomfortable for extended wear (on my left ear more than my right... weird), but I deal with them because I like the sound, and I usually don't have a chance to listen for more than an hour at a time anyway.
   
  In short, I find the flatter comfy pad's quite comfortable, but some have had problems with them in the past, but a lot of the Grado comfort complaints come from the larger Bowl pads. Noone else has your head and ears though, so really the only way to know is to try. Grado's especially resell fairly high-priced and very quickly if you don't find they fit well with your noggin's geometry.


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





maverickmonk said:


> It's the grado bowl pads that get a lot of hate for comfort.


 
   
  I think it may be down to ear size with the bowls, not accusing anyone of having big ears though ha ha!
   
  I have weird little ears that the bowls don't cover but sort of envelope. When I first got into Grado, I thought they were uncomfortable for a few days but then got used to them. The wood Grado's are so light that I really dont feel anything on extended listening periods. In fact, the longer I wear them the more comfortable they become.. against the grain I know but true!


----------



## JamesMcProgger

so here is where the grado fanbois hang out!
   
  I have MS1 and SR80i, and MS1 is just too good to believe it.

  
  Quote: 





maverickmonk said:


> It's the grado bowl pads that get a lot of hate for comfort. I have them and they really are fairly uncomfortable for extended wear (on my left ear more than my right... weird), but I deal with them because I like the sound, and I usually don't have a chance to listen for more than an hour at a time anyway.


 
   
  same here, on both ears. i prefer HD414 pads quartermoded.


----------



## FlatNine

Me too. I've had my SR325Is for a couple of weeks now and love 'em. Here were my impressions in case someone is thinking of getting the 325's.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/549384/grado-sr325is-first-impressions#post_7408451


----------



## SimD

Just picked up some SR60i's today. Wow! I am thoroughly impressed! 
   
  I have been using AKG K701s and JH Audio 5 customs. Both are stunning headphones! The AKG is used for my recording sessions and when I want to study music and the JH5s are my go to "fun" phones ( I also use them live on-stage), but MAN ARE THE GRADOS FREAKING FUN!
   
  I just listened to Porcupine Tree's The Incident and damn, I was engaged in the music! Then Tool's 10,000 Days. OH MY GOD!
   
   
  I have to say, I am entirely satisfied now. My last pair of headphones are going to be Sennheiser HD-25 IIs and I'm officially DONE!


----------



## WhiteCrow

Untill you try the sr325is or RS-2 hahaha.


----------



## SimD

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Untill you try the sr325is or RS-2 hahaha.


 


  Not sure, to be honest. I love trying new gear, but for me, it's all about the music. Writing and listening. I am more than satisfied with what I have right now! The Senns are purely because I could use some closed back phones for studio work!


----------



## reivaj

Yeah I remember back in the day when I got my ms1. Everyone talked about how the ms1 was comparable to the sr225. Now it seems like the MS1 is the most neglected grado headphone. Seriously for 100 dollars i enjoy its sound much more than my m50 but now I have the ms2i and everything else just sits back. MS1 is just fantastic
  Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> so here is where the grado fanbois hang out!
> 
> I have MS1 and SR80i, and MS1 is just too good to believe it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vikingatheart

I just purchased Joshua Redman's Back East and woooooooow! I saw this trio perform this material live and it was one of the best experiences in my life. I am now hearing this material again and its just great. My 225i are doing a fantastic job at presenting it too. I'm one happy headphone nerd right now


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





reivaj said:


> Yeah I remember back in the day when I got my ms1. Everyone talked about how the ms1 was comparable to the sr225. Now it seems like the MS1 is the most neglected grado headphone. Seriously for 100 dollars i enjoy its sound much more than my m50 but now I have the ms2i and everything else just sits back. MS1 is just fantastic


 

 x2 on the ms1>m50
   
  so  ms2i is THAT good?
  and what would be the difference between thr MS2 and MS2i soundwise, anyone know?


----------



## blufox4900

Ok am I an alien or something cause I find the bowls to be SUPER comfy, way more comfy than the comfies!


----------



## Frankie K

My Grado 225i's driven by a 1st gen zune and DecWare ZH1.


----------



## Maverickmonk

Alright, after about a week of listening with the uDac and a few days through the Marantz headphone out, I am prepared to say that both noticably change the sound. This seems fairly obvious, but I'm mildy paranoid about the point of diminishing returns. Suprisingly, the uDac actually altered the presentation more than the Marantz in my opinion, possibly because the sr60's are so easily driven. the uDac provides more detail, much much better seperation, and a better soundstage than the headphone card, and I would definitely recomend it to any grado owner. The vintage Marantz receiver adds warmth. The sound is almost tubelike, although i can hear a little bit of noise through it (we'll see if replacing the capacitors fixes that). The combination is good enough in my opinion that I think for now I'm done upgrading, and will be pending my meager spending money on buying cds. Well, maybe someday I'll get a d2000 or some ultrasones for techno and classical...


----------



## blufox4900

Yeah that seems pretty accurate. The biggest thing with the udac for me is just a more smooth sound. Not sure if it's because my onboard audio was so terrible but my grados sounded extremely harsh straight from my computer. The bass was also very overpowering and sounded completely artificial for some reason, painful to listen to. My Udac helped fix all these problems so I can have a pleasant listening time so I wouldn't have to constantly listen to my sansa clip. 
   
  Can't really say any more details since I didn't really do a critical listening session yet, just kinda kicked back and enjoyed the music.


----------



## jleewach

Quote: 





blufox4900 said:


> Ok am I an alien or something cause I find the bowls to be SUPER comfy, way more comfy than the comfies!


 


  you must be some type of alien. The bowls are KILLING the outsides of my ears, but the improved sq is forcing me to keep them on. I guess I'll switch back to comfies when my ears start bleeding.


----------



## blufox4900

I guess it must be the shape of my ears. The bowls goes perfectly around my ears so that they sit outside the ears with nothing pressing on them at all. My biggest problem with the comfies were that they were too soft, the edge of the drivers would press through them and onto my ears and make it very painful to listen to.


----------



## LugBug1

Attention all Grado lovers;
   
  If you haven't tried a little dot I+ (with opamp change important) you must. All harshness gone. Every pluck of an instrument felt. Marvelous!


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





lugbug1 said:


> Attention all Grado lovers;
> 
> If you haven't tried a little dot I+ (with opamp change important) you must. All harshness gone. Every pluck of an instrument felt. Marvelous!


 

 Which opamp, please.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





blufox4900 said:


> Ok am I an alien or something cause I find the bowls to be SUPER comfy, way more comfy than the comfies!


 

 Bowls are also way comfier than the comfies for me as well. The only issue I have is that the bowls seem to effect my left ear more so than my right. The top part of my left ear starts to hurt after a few hours. I guess my left ear a bit longer than my right?


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> Which opamp, please.


 

  
   LM4562 is my first choice or LT1364; this one is verrrry smooth. Both transform this little cheap amp. It is one of those abosolute bargains that you come across every now and again. You can tube roll as much as you want but changing opamps makes the biggest difference. This amp is the perfect companion for Grado.


----------



## Modified Bear

I know that Grados are great for rock and such
   
  But how are they for electronic music and things with a lot of layers like post-rock?


----------



## Curly21029

After holding a longtime fear of Grados' described harsh treble, sign me up for the fan club!
   
  Firstly, there's nothing that is more fatiguing or as unenjoyable to me in a headphone as an exaggerated top end.  Also, I'll admit that I rather enjoy some weight to the bass presentation, something Grados aren't well known for.  After getting it in my head that their "house sound" just wasn't for me, I largely ignored posts here that dealt with them and never actively sought out a pair to listen to.  I forget exactly what the post was, but in seeking information regarding the Sennheiser HD25-1 II I happened upon a post from a prolific Head-Fier in which he described the Grado HF-2 as having a fairly "balanced" presentation and lacking the pronounced highs that he personally didn't care for. Being that I always liked the function-before-fashion aesthetics of the brand and it was the only major headphone manufacturer in which I never owned nor heard one of their products, curiosity got the best of me and I had to further research.
   
  Long story short, I picked a HF-2 up off of the FS forum at the beginning of the week.  My first impression upon receiving them was that they feel quite solid without being overly heavy.  Individual components, while largely simplistic in design, feel to be of good quality.  They came with the standard bowls, and I have to admit that finding a good comfort zone wasn't as easy as I would hope.  They don't have as much clamping force as I'm used to in a headphone and, for that reason, feel as though they could possibly slip off or readjust should I rock out a bit too hard.  I also wore them circum-aurally at first.  While part of my ear would touch the driver leading to a bit of discomfort, it wasn't until after about an hour of listening that it became an outright annoyance.  Perhaps this is because of the slight movement of them atop my head.  I did some reading, and found several posts saying to rest the pads along the top and back of the ear thus making them supra-aural.  Indeed, this did alleviate a great deal of discomfort and gave a more secure fit.  Still, bringing the drivers away from the ear canal changed the SQ a bit.  Due to me being accustomed to the volume, it felt as though they lost some detail after the adjustment.  My original observations became incorrect after I upped the volume just a tick.  The perceived detail loss was rendered moot while the soundstage increased slightly leading to an even better listening experience.
   
  And providing an exceptional listening experience is truly what the HF-2 is all about.  Sticking with the soundstage, it certainly isn't as excessively large as the HD800 or K701/2 or even as expansive as my much loved, and missed, HD600.  Still, it's larger than a closed Beyer and, to my ears, hits a sweet spot that falls between being either unnaturally small or large.  Given the excellent instrument separation, transparency, and above-average transient properties (feels faster than how I remember the HD600) and the presentation nears perfection to these ears.  As described by previous posters, the treble wasn't overdone at all, was controlled perfectly, and never displayed the least bit of sibilance.  Mids were presented equally as smooth while the bass... well, it was surprising.  Honestly, I've always associated open-backed headphone bass with a few terms: muddy, loose, boomy, sloppy, or light. (even if it was slight, nothing came close to a good closed 'phone)  While I have yet to hear a DT990, the HF-2 has one of the best presentations of bass I've ever heard in a headphone; open-backed or closed.  It's far from a "basshead" can, but it's presented with astounding clarity and texture and never comes close to encroaching on the mids.  Basslines are followed nimbly and decay quickly while impact called upon by bass drums offer up a surprising, and wholly satisfying, amount of kick.
   
  In my short amount of time with the HF-2, I've also been extremely impressed with their versatility.  Everything I've fed them is an absolute joy to listen to, even poor recordings or compressed MP3 files.  Being that they're fairly balanced in presentation while foregoing a clinical/flat sound, having a genre preference seems to be a non-issue.  They're revealing enough that they don't gloss over imperfections like lesser cans, but also don't punish the listener by clinging to a "garbage in, garbage out" principle.  Instead, it's almost as if there's some sort of upconversion happening that accentuates what the track is doing well to distract the listener from where it makes a misstep.  As a testament to transparency, however, full-bodied recordings are presented with the thickness of a closed-back headphone while lighter recordings maintain the airiness that comes with having open backs.  To bring this paragraph full-circle... versatility.  Versatility, versatility, versatility.  In that respect, these are some of the absolute best headphones I've ever heard.
   
  The sound is forward, but not overly so that everything feels trapped within your own head.  Depending on the recording, I'd say they probably put you somewhere in the first ten rows and definitely give more of the impression of a small amphitheater than a large concert hall.  Because of this, if I had to nit-pick my only gripe keeping these from utter perfection (in regards to my taste, of course) would be that they can be just a touch on the aggressive side at times.  This is in no way a fatiguing sound or forces frequencies to feel unnatural, but my personal preference merely calls for something that's a bit more laid back.  If the headphones are the messenger and my brain the recipient, I like each to travel an equal distance to meet at the half way point.  The HF-2 comes a bit more than half way, if that makes any sense.
   
  While comfort issues were an initial concern, my short amount of time with the Grado HF-2 has rendered this a non-issue (even if they don't entirely disappear like full sized Beyers) and, overall, these hold a spot amongst my favorite cans that won't be overtaken easily... and yet, I had to put them up for sale.  I knew going in that buying open-backed headphones was a gamble with the significant other's tolerance, but I have so little time alone that I'll barely ever get to enjoy them and my money is better invested elsewhere.  It's for that reason that these are currently on the For Sale forum.  All in all I'm glad that I finally had a chance to get some quality time in with some Grados and, in the process, discovered a sound that I very much adore.  Parting with these will be bittersweet to be sure.  Who knows... maybe someday I'll have a living situation or workspace in which I won't have to worry about causing unwanted ambient noise to others.  Should this happen, it's all but a guarantee that the first headphone purchase I'll make is the HF-2.
   
  Due to this offering alone, count me as a part of the Grado fan club!


----------



## wje

Quote: 





curly21029 said:


> They came with the standard bowls, and I have to admit that finding a good comfort zone wasn't as easy as I would hope.  They don't have as much clamping force as I'm used to in a headphone and, for that reason, feel as though they could possibly slip off or readjust should I rock out a bit too hard.


 


  Welcome to the club!  Please do keep in mind, the Grado headbands have a solid steel brace under the leather or vinyl headband.  Using small adjustments, one can either tighten or loosen the fit of the Grado headphones.  I say "using small adjustments" because sometimes a slight move here and there are all that's required.  With each of my Grados, it has taken me a few days through a few listening sessions to adjust that metal band to fit me appropriately.
   
  Good luck and enjoy !!


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





simd said:


> Not sure, to be honest. I love trying new gear, but for me, it's all about the music. Writing and listening. I am more than satisfied with what I have right now! The Senns are purely because I could use some closed back phones for studio work!


 
  Then you really should try the 325is or RS-2, they are infinitely better than the lower end sr series*even the 225i IMO*


----------



## MacedonianHero

whitecrow said:


> Then you really should try the 325is or RS-2, they are infinitely better than the lower end sr series*even the 225i IMO*




My experiences are the opposite. I was sorely disappointed when I traded "up" my SR225i for the SR325is. So much so that within a month the SR325is was gone for the RS1.


----------



## one19

I hope to someday afford/acquire a new pair of 325i's... It's my understanding that for the money, SR325i's are the best dollar-for-fidelity value available... I recently sprung for SR80i's and L-Cush cushions, and I've been in a state of audio euphoria since. If the 325's are that much better, I'll probably wiz down my leg and call this hobby complete...


----------



## MacedonianHero

one19 said:


> I hope to someday afford/acquire a new pair of 325i's... *It's my understanding that for the money, SR325i's are the best dollar-for-fidelity value available.*.. I recently sprung for SR80i's and L-Cush cushions, and I've been in a state of audio euphoria since. If the 325's are that much better, I'll probably wiz down my leg and call this hobby complete...




I would be careful with that proposition. Along with the GS1000s, the SR325is were my least favourite Grado headphone....and I am not alone.

I've owned the SR60/80/125/225i/325is/RS1/RS1i and the best bang for your $ were the SR225s. The best Grados that I liked regardless of price were the RS1/RS1i.


----------



## WhiteCrow

225is made my ears bleed, the 325is were smooth and almost a bit warm, anything below that mark was ear splitingly harsh to me.


----------



## MacedonianHero

whitecrow said:


> 225is made my ears bleed, the 325is were smooth and almost a bit warm, anything below that mark was ear splitingly harsh to me.




???

This is the exact opposite of most people's experiences and how they measure:

http://graphs.headphone.com/graphCompare.php?graphType=0&graphID[]=373&graphID[]=383


----------



## magicmuffinman

My SR80i's broke nearly two months ago, buuuuuuuuuuut my new sr225i's are coming tommorow and I can't wait!! Have a proper case for them this time and some wood cups ordered to mod! Arghhhhhhhh so excited!


----------



## rbf1138

Got 325i Goldies a few days ago, but I went to a local store that carries Grados and walked out with brand new RS-2i's today. Guess Goldies are going up for sale, lol. 
   
  Two questions: about how much burn-in should I expect these to need? And where can I buy a hard, protective travel case for them, in the US/online?  Thanks!


----------



## wje

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I find my pair of SR325i is much warmer and less harsh than the other "SR" series Grados.  Then again, I do like to hear detail in my music - but, again, for a while, I almost thought the SR325i headphones didn't have enough detail because of its perceived effect of tamed highs.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





rbf1138 said:


> Got 325i Goldies a few days ago, but I went to a local store that carries Grados and walked out with brand new RS-2i's today. Guess Goldies are going up for sale, lol.
> 
> Two questions: about how much burn-in should I expect these to need? And where can I buy a hard, protective travel case for them, in the US/online?  Thanks!


 

 Nice move!  You should consider 60 - 100 hours of upgrade time for the new headphones.  Did the pair of RS2i headphones in the store have some hours on them?


----------



## rbf1138

Quote: 





wje said:


> Nice move!  You should consider 60 - 100 hours of upgrade time for the new headphones.  Did the pair of RS2i headphones in the store have some hours on them?


 
   
   



>





   
   Nope, brand new. The demo pair he let me try were fresh out of the box, too. He did say of course, they'd be a bit cold right out of the box as we all know!


----------



## WhiteCrow

yea.....I don't really believe in burn in, so far my sr80i's sounded the exactly the same out of box as they did 6months later with about 200+ hours on them, same with my ultrasones, and HD-25's. My RS-2 were the floor model and the vintage*with button* so they had some hours on so I couldn't judge but they sounded very close to the RS-21's that were fresh out of the box*tried both* the only difference was the RS-2i's were a little more peaked in the treble and a little less warm.


----------



## one19

As I said, everything I have read and heard points to the 325i's as being the best audiophile-quality value for the dollar; naturally, there a divergent opinions. Nothing is ever unanimous, especially with regard to audio preferences...
   
  That being said, there are many sources of opinion and information available around the web. Reviews on Amazon rave about the 325's, and reviews at Headphonia and other blog-type sites are complimentary as well. Since I enjoy the 80i's so much, I'm hoping that my own experience with an upgrade to the 325i's is as positive as those I've read about.
   
  But I respect your opinion and I'm grateful that you took the time to share it. Your comments will be a part of the process as I decide whether or not to take the plunge. And if I agree with your sentiments, I'll happily say so...


----------



## KneelJung

Congratulations to Curly and rbf on their new Grado's.
   
  In celebration of your new gear, Reverend Peyton and His Damn Band say Clap Your Hands.


----------



## Curly21029

Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> Congratulations to Curly and rbf on their new Grado's.
> 
> In celebration of your new gear, Reverend Peyton and His Damn Band say Clap Your Hands.


 


  Ha!  Haven't heard them in years!
   
  Yes, I'm extremely pleased with the performance of the HF-2 and truly wish I could keep them.  If I did, they would do little besides be displayed on an end table in my living room.  With an Edition 8 on the way, I'd be literally leaving hundreds of dollars on the table... and these deserve to be heard, dammit!


----------



## wje

Quote: 





one19 said:


> As I said, everything I have read and heard points to the 325i's as being the best audiophile-quality value for the dollar; naturally, there a divergent opinions. Nothing is ever unanimous, especially with regard to audio preferences...
> 
> That being said, there are many sources of opinion and information available around the web. Reviews on Amazon rave about the 325's, and reviews at Headphonia and other blog-type sites are complimentary as well. Since I enjoy the 80i's so much, I'm hoping that my own experience with an upgrade to the 325i's is as positive as those I've read about.
> 
> But I respect your opinion and I'm grateful that you took the time to share it. Your comments will be a part of the process as I decide whether or not to take the plunge. And if I agree with your sentiments, I'll happily say so...


 
   
  I'm also of this same mindset.  However, from many of my readings, many people have claimed that they have have heard varying sounds from the Grados - even from the same model itself.  Sure, Grados may not be the cup of tea for everyone, nor may the SR325 / SR325i models.  However, they are what they are.  In my experience a few months ago, I purchased a pair of SR325i "Goldies" used.  I liked them - I really did.  However, then a pair of modified SR225s came into my life and "wow" the standard SR325i couldn't keep up.  But, I just had Grado install new drivers and a cable on my SR325i "Goldies" which I received back this week.  All I can say is "wow" for the SR325i at this point.  I'm not sure exactly what changed - or, changed so radically.  I guess the newer drivers vs. those that were nearing 5 years old were that much different.  In fact, in their "stock" posture as they are right now, my SR325i headphones are nothing short of impressive.  At $299 (MSRP U.S. $$), I think they are quite a bargain.


----------



## rbf1138

So, by the end of the week, in my possession I will have 325i Goldies, brand new RS-2i's and HF-2's. I just recieved my Arrow amp (3G) and ordered a Little Dot 1+. I think the Goldies are going up for sale today, but I will be choosing between the RS-2i and HF-2 to keep.


----------



## Frankie K

Quote: 





rbf1138 said:


> So, by the end of the week, in my possession I will have 325i Goldies, brand new RS-2i's and HF-2's. I just recieved my Arrow amp (3G) and ordered a Little Dot 1+. I think the Goldies are going up for sale today, but I will be choosing between the RS-2i and HF-2 to keep.


 

 Choose Wisely, I wish I could say that! Congrat's on all Your other addition's and enjoy!


----------



## rbf1138

From what I've read it sounds like the HF-2 might be the perfect compromise/middle ground between the RS-2i and 325i...I like the laid back feel of the RS-2i right now, but enjoy the increased crispness/clarity of the 325i's.


----------



## Frankie K

Did You ever consider trying the RS1's, can't say I tried them Myself, just asking.


----------



## rbf1138

Quote: 





frankie k said:


> Did You ever consider trying the RS1's, can't say I tried them Myself, just asking.


 

  
  I haven't, although a store here has them and I could audition them. However, I couldn't buy them new anyway.


----------



## Frankie K

Oh I understand, I'm trying to put some money away for an upgrade to the LCD-2's or I may decide to go with the RS1's.


----------



## WhiteCrow

LCD-2....nom nom nom.


----------



## Frankie K

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> LCD-2....nom nom nom.


 

 Happy, Sappy, Mad, Sad or Glad it ryhme's.


----------



## rbf1138

Ugh, I'm already having a hard time between the RS2-i's and 325i's. Sometimes I'm just in need of a more airy, crisp feel for the R, while sometimes I need a bit more warmth in the 325, lol.


----------



## Frankie K

Which way did He go George Which way! Something like that.


----------



## falis

Quote: 





rbf1138 said:


> Got 325i Goldies a few days ago, but I went to a local store that carries Grados and walked out with brand new RS-2i's today. Guess Goldies are going up for sale, lol.
> 
> Two questions: about how much burn-in should I expect these to need? And where can I buy a hard, protective travel case for them, in the US/online?  Thanks!


 


  I don't know what to tell you.  My RS-1i's didn't really seem to need any burn-in.
   
  - Ed


----------



## Frankie K

You'll hear the change's as they burn in over time and a case You can look into Head Room or 1 of the other site's affiliated with Head-Fi.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





rbf1138 said:


> Ugh, I'm already having a hard time between the RS2-i's and 325i's. Sometimes I'm just in need of a more airy, crisp feel for the R, while sometimes I need a bit more warmth in the 325, lol.


 

 Open up about 4 of those holes in the back of the drivers on the SR325i headphones.  You'll maintain your warmth, probably gain a bit of bass and achieve that "airy" sound, too.


----------



## rbf1138

Quote: 





wje said:


> Open up about 4 of those holes in the back of the drivers on the SR325i headphones.  You'll maintain your warmth, probably gain a bit of bass and achieve that "airy" sound, too.


 

 I'm pretty sure I want either the RS2 or HF's at this point. If I poke holes, I may have difficulty selling them. I think the general effortlessness of the RS2 and neutrality to them is more what I'm looking for right now. If the HF maintain this, with a bit of extra clarity like the 325s have, I'll be set.


----------



## Curly21029

[size=medium]Quote: 





rbf1138 said:


> So, by the end of the week, in my possession I will have 325i Goldies, brand new RS-2i's and *HF-2*'s. I just recieved my Arrow amp (3G) and ordered a Little Dot 1+. I think the Goldies are going up for sale today, but I will be choosing between the RS-2i and *HF-2* to keep.






 I'm predicting the HF-2 will win out.  Why?  Because parting with them has been like watching an ex-girlfriend you've stayed friends with date another guy.  You're happy that they're happy, but if he mistreats her you're throwing down.
   
  In other words, treat them right or I'm booking a flight to Atlanta. 
   
  Seriously though, these are easily among my favorite headphones I've had the pleasure of hearing.  As per our PMs, I'm fairly confident that I will be repurchasing a pair of these in the future when I have a more isolated listening area.  There's just so damn much that they do right to my ears.  My Edition 8 came in today, but I admittedly put off listening to them just so I could enjoy these one last time.   Afterward, I carefully cleaned them with a microfiber cloth, packed them up, and got them ready to go for tomorrow.  The fact that I felt it necessary to drop over a grand on their replacements just because impressions seem to indicate that they're the closest closed alternative should give you a good indication as to how highly I think of these.
   
  They'll be on their way soon enough... just treat her right when she arrives. ​[/size]


----------



## cloudlea

my first grado headphone is m1, i very love its performance of pop and rock~~so a few days ago,i buy a sr325is ,finally i find i become a grado's big fan!!


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





rbf1138 said:


> Ugh, I'm already having a hard time between the RS2-i's and 325i's. Sometimes I'm just in need of a more airy, crisp feel for the R, while sometimes I need a bit more warmth in the 325, lol.


 


 What a dilemma, and your getting HF2's as well?
   
  I think Curly is probably right the HF2's are going to be hard to part with, they really are an awesome set of headphones. Listening to some Ronnie Earl on mine before I head off to work here in a minute.
   
  And congratulations to Cloud on his new aquisition...happy listening!


----------



## rbf1138

Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> What a dilemma, and your getting HF2's as well?
> 
> I think Curly is probably right the HF2's are going to be hard to part with, they really are an awesome set of headphones. Listening to some Ronnie Earl on mine before I head off to work here in a minute.
> 
> And congratulations to Cloud on his new aquisition...happy listening!


 

 Which Grados have you heard? Do people tend to keep the HF-2 cause it's limited, or because it's truly "better" than RS2/i and 325s?
   
  Also, OT, but if I use a Sansa Clip to a portable amp, do I just go headphone out to the amp, or is there a way to make it a lineout?


----------



## marcusongks

If budget permits. Just go for the RS1i for that "live" experience... Subject to source and equipment...


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





rbf1138 said:


> Which Grados have you heard? Do people tend to keep the HF-2 cause it's limited, or because it's truly "better" than RS2/i and 325s?
> 
> Also, OT, but if I use a Sansa Clip to a portable amp, do I just go headphone out to the amp, or is there a way to make it a lineout?


 
  I tried the HF-2 and LOVED them, but sadly they were out of my budget, then I tried the 325is and was like WOAH, these arnt much different, a little less reveling but a little more fun, then I tried the RS-2*vintage* and my face proceded to mealt off. I also put some time on the RS-1i and was a little shocked on how similar they sounded ot the RS-2, IMO you wont be missing much if you get the RS-2 over the RS-1, the 1 were a bit brighter and had a bit more soundstage*mostlikely due to the LONGER wooden cups* but the quality of bass and the super rich and engaging mids were present on both, the RS-2 are a bit more warm then the RS-1 but I feel it was really a toss up for me atleast.


----------



## KneelJung

I've heard the SR60i, 225i, MS2i and HF2. Three of the four I currently own and the best stock Grado is the HF2. However I just recently removed a good deal of plastic from my SR60 and replaced the plastic parts with wood and it sounds incredible. I plan on improving the cosmetics of this one and then giving the 225 the same treatment. 
   
 
   
   
  As far as the Clip goes you need to amp it through the headphone out. The headphone out on the Clip is pretty good in my estimation though, and adding an amp to the equation just defeats the design of the Clip IMO. I just got some IEM's not to long ago and they came with this case, so now my entire portable rig fits right in my pocket.


----------



## CEE TEE

Finally found an FR graph of the HF2:
   
http://www.innerfidelity.com/headphone-data-sheet-downloads
   
  You can download a book or individual datasheets.


----------



## rbf1138

Cee-Tee, seeing as you have both the RS2i and HF-2 can you talk about the differences you hear between them? Have you heard the RS1i, by any chance?


----------



## rbf1138

Anyone with the HF-2/RS2i with a Little Dot 1+, mind listing the opamps/tubes you use? I'm awaiting my LD and want to order some upgrades.


----------



## CEE TEE

It's late, I put bowls on both to do a quick check to confirm.  Ran both out of Benchmark.
   
  In comparison with the RS2i, the HF-2 hits lower and with more impact.  Recesses the midrange a bit though (vocals, etc.).  An even higher treble frequency peak- shimmers at "tss-tss-tss" percussive transients more in a narrower band up top.
   
  The RS2i rolls off at lower bass frequencies but doesn't really feel lacking except for the very low hit that I know I can get with electronic music and the HF-2.  The RS2i connects the midrange better and also connects the upper midrange and lower treble better to me though.
   
  I describe the HF-2 as a bit "Heath Ledger Joker smile-sounding" in comparison- tipping up the more extreme ends.  The RS2i is more "natural" than the HF-2 for me and I reach for them more.  The RS2i are plenty lush and exciting.  For some electronic music or for a different presentation, the HF-2 bring a big grin and presentation though and I don't want to sell them either!
   
  Only briefly heard the RS1 a long time ago and not in direct comparison so I can't comment but I did get to spend a few days with the Alessandro MS-Pro.  There was a peak or bump somewhere (maybe around 600hz?  dunno if there are graphs around) that the RS2i didn't have and that actually gave the MS-Pro a bit of harshness (?...too harsh a word) that I didn't like as much as the RS2i.  So, regardless of price I prefer the RS2i to the MS-Pro in direct comparison (performed about a month ago).
   
_If you forced me to choose between RS2i and HF-2_, I think I would have to keep the RS2i.   (Shhhh, I don't want my HF-2 to find out!)   
  
  Quote: 





rbf1138 said:


> Cee-Tee, seeing as you have both the RS2i and HF-2 can you talk about the differences you hear between them? Have you heard the RS1i, by any chance?


----------



## wje

Quote: 





frankie k said:


> so seem's WJE is hot on Your tail for these and I don't blame Him.


 

 Yes, that is correct.  The transaction was handled today.  Upon receiving them, I'll be comparing them to the "others": SR-225 "woodies" modified by Bilavideo and my stock pair of SR-325i "Goldies".   I could compare them to my stock SR-60 Grados, but I already know that answer to that question.  Plus, I've willed my SR-60 Grados to my daughter for her use - she's happy with them.


----------



## Frankie K

Quote: 





wje said:


> Yes, that is correct.  The transaction was handled today.  Upon receiving them, I'll be comparing them to the "others": SR-225 "woodies" modified by Bilavideo and my stock pair of SR-325i "Goldies".   I could compare them to my stock SR-60 Grados, but I already know that answer to that question.  Plus, I've willed my SR-60 Grados to my daughter for her use - she's happy with them.


 
  That's great new's for You, not so good for Me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I truly hope You enjoy them, let Me know how they sound and feel affter Your comparison's if You get a chance. It's nice that Your passing on Your passion to Your daughter, that's awesome.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





frankie k said:


> That's great new's for You, not so good for Me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Trust me, I've timed the purchases of my last 3 Grado headphones just right.   I'm not on the board 24/7, either.  I guess it's just a matter of when I visit.  Not much gets posted for sale during the day - but, things happen at night.
   
  I'll be sure and post some impressions.


----------



## Frankie K

Quote: 





wje said:


> Trust me, I've timed the purchases of my last 3 Grado headphones just right.   I'm not on the board 24/7, either.  I guess it's just a matter of when I visit.  Not much gets posted for sale during the day - but, things happen at night.
> 
> I'll be sure and post some impressions.


 

 I'll be looking foward to it, till then enjoy!


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





wje said:


> Trust me, I've timed the purchases of my last 3 Grado headphones just right.   I'm not on the board 24/7, either.  I guess it's just a matter of when I visit.  Not much gets posted for sale during the day - but, things happen at night.
> 
> I'll be sure and post some impressions.


 

 Which Grado's have you went for wje? I'm excited for you!


----------



## wje

Quote: 





lugbug1 said:


> Which Grado's have you went for wje? I'm excited for you!


 

 The following 3 Grados:
   
  SR-225 "woodies" with upgraded cable and connector.  I located these for sale on this forum.
  SR-325i "Goldies".  I located these locally on Craigslist in my area.  You'd die if you found out how little I paid for them.
  SR-225i "woodies" that were posted a few days back on these forums from a custom builder.  He can't sell for profit on the forums, so he was selling them for the cost of a pair of SR-225i Grados.
   
  Finally, I have my 5 y.o. pair of SR-60 Grados.  No mods performed.  They are used by my daughter.  I'll post pics of my Grados when the new ones arrive.


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





wje said:


> The following 3 Grados:
> 
> SR-225 "woodies" with upgraded cable and connector.  I located these for sale on this forum.
> SR-325i "Goldies".  I located these locally on Craigslist in my area.  You'd die if you found out how little I paid for them.
> ...


 


 Cheers my friend, but I just meant the new ones you are expecting!


----------



## wje

Quote: 





lugbug1 said:


> Cheers my friend, but I just meant the new ones you are expecting!


 

 Ooops ... sorry.  I guess I hammered out that response quite quickly without realizing specifically what you were asking.  Here's what I've made the move for - a pair of SR-225i Grados:


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





wje said:


> Ooops ... sorry.  I guess I hammered out that response quite quickly without realizing specifically what you were asking.  Here's what I've made the move for - a pair of SR-225i Grados:


 


  Wow! they look fantastic, I'm jealous! look forward to hear some impressions


----------



## Vikingatheart

Grado + Amon Amarth = SUPER FUN TIMEZZZ!
   
  That is all.


----------



## Trist

I just got my SR80i's today. Now I know why people love them so much... At half the price of my HD600s they completely trump them in terms of 'fun' factor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they sound _amazing _with metal. I can see myself sticking to Grados for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (they even sound great out of my FiiO E7!)


----------



## killmurer

A newbie with an SR 60i here.
   
  Just did the quarter mod a few days back. And I'm still loving the sound! I didn't think the sound would change this much! I was expecting a subtle see-it-if-you-concentrate-hard kind of change. Seems like I got some 20$ worth of sound just by cutting a hole in the foam. I'm loving the highs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Was thinking of venting the drivers. But I heard recently the cups have become difficult to pull apart? I think it might have been for the SR 80s. Did grado change the hot glue or something? And once you take them apart how do you put it back?
   
  One more thing. I use them out of my laptop and my old NWZ-A728 sony walkman which has served me very well. The walkman sounds  better than my laptop. My laptop doesn't sound too bad, just not as clear as the walkman. Will I see an improvement if I buy a FiiO E7? Does the amping actually help the 60s in anyway?


----------



## Trist

Quote: 





killmurer said:


> A newbie with an SR 60i here.
> 
> Just did the quarter mod a few days back. And I'm still loving the sound! I didn't think the sound would change this much! I was expecting a subtle see-it-if-you-concentrate-hard kind of change. Seems like I got some 20$ worth of sound just by cutting a hole in the foam. I'm loving the highs
> 
> ...


 
  I notice a small improvment when using my E7 with my SR80i's. However, I don't think you should buy an E7 just to drive your 60s. My 80s sound great straight out of my computer  If you have other cans that will benefit from amping then by all means buy the E7  It's a great little DAC/amp for the price!


----------



## tattoou2

Once the 'bug' bites, one Grado is never enough!


----------



## laxsar

Enjoying my MS2i so much now. My one and only gripe about them is I can't head bang to the tunes, it almost fell off my head once when I tried to, this can is pretty heavy lol.


----------



## LepakVT

So close to purchasing the RS1i. The only thing that's stopping me now is that my PC _(FLAC -> E7 -> E9)_ has really noisy fans and is distracting between songs or quiet moments in songs when I listen on my MS1. Might pick up some quieter case fans and see what difference it makes.


----------



## reivaj

I bet your heart sank the moment you felt it slipping off your head
  
  Quote: 





laxsar said:


> Enjoying my MS2i so much now. My one and only gripe about them is I can't head bang to the tunes, it almost fell off my head once when I tried to, this can is pretty heavy lol.


----------



## Ramen1020

Picked my first pair of audiophile headphones, sr225i, up a few days ago and i must say i'm in love. The seperation is a huge difference, everything just sounds more natural. 
   
  Can't wait to pick up a nice dac/amp and bring'em to life.


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





lugbug1 said:


> Wow! they look fantastic, I'm jealous! look forward to hear some impressions


 


  just out of interest, the design doesn't seem to allow any swivel or movement of the cups, is that noticeable?


----------



## wje

Quote: 





ramen1020 said:


> Picked my first pair of audiophile headphones, sr225i, up a few days ago and i must say i'm in love. The seperation is a huge difference, everything just sounds more natural.
> 
> Can't wait to pick up a nice dac/amp and bring'em to life.


 
   
  Congratulations!  While the DAC/amp will bring them to life, so will some modifications.  Be careful - it's addictive.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





buffalowings said:


> just out of interest, the design doesn't seem to allow any swivel or movement of the cups, is that noticeable?


 

 Yes, it was quite noticeable how the swivel of the cups was a bit limited.  Sound would leak a bit through the bottom of the cups, so I fixed them up so they basically have the same movement specs as the Grado gimbals, but still with the custom wooden (maple painted) gimbals.
   

   

   

   
   
  100% better, now.


----------



## kenshin27

I'm still trying to decide whether or not to keep the RS1i I just picked up. So far I really need to listen to tell the difference between it and the MS2i. Mids and trebles are a bit clearer but I think the MS2i has fuller bass. Although I think the mids/trebles sound clearer because the RS1i is more forward at those levels. Not sure if it's worth the price difference to keep the RS1i. May just return it and use half the amount to Magnumize the MS2i.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





kenshin27 said:


> I'm still trying to decide whether or not to keep the RS1i I just picked up. So far I really need to listen to tell the difference between it and the MS2i. Mids and trebles are a bit clearer but I think the MS2i has fuller bass. Although I think the mids/trebles sound clearer because the RS1i is more forward at those levels. Not sure if it's worth the price difference to keep the RS1i. May just return it and use half the amount to Magnumize the MS2i.


 

 How much break-in time do you have on those RS-1i Grados?  I'd hook them up to some constant music when you're not listening to them yourself - get those drivers in shape.


----------



## kenshin27

Probably only around 30 hours of break-in. Unfortunately I can't leave them on during the day cause my parents complain so I can only do it at night. =p


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





kenshin27 said:


> I'm still trying to decide whether or not to keep the RS1i I just picked up. So far I really need to listen to tell the difference between it and the MS2i. Mids and trebles are a bit clearer but I think the MS2i has fuller bass. Although I think the mids/trebles sound clearer because the RS1i is more forward at those levels. Not sure if it's worth the price difference to keep the RS1i. May just return it and use half the amount to Magnumize the MS2i.


 


  personally after hearing the magnum mod (carbon fiber cup too) at a meet, they seemed a bit too bassy, maybe even a little bloated


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





kenshin27 said:


> I'm still trying to decide whether or not to keep the RS1i I just picked up. So far I really need to listen to tell the difference between it and the MS2i. Mids and trebles are a bit clearer but I think the MS2i has fuller bass. Although I think the mids/trebles sound clearer because the RS1i is more forward at those levels. Not sure if it's worth the price difference to keep the RS1i. May just return it and use half the amount to Magnumize the MS2i.


 

 Rather than the magnum mod have you thought about a wooden inner for your MS2?
   
  Also you can woody a plastic Grado and mod it up. It may sound like an RS1 or not depending on the wood you choose, but it will sound reeeeeel gooood


----------



## kenshin27

Which part is the inner? The part that the pads stretch over? Wouldn't that make it like the HF2? Does anyone out there do those mods by request cause I don't think I'd trust myself to do it. =)
  
  Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> Rather than the magnum mod have you thought about a wooden inner for your MS2?
> 
> Also you can woody a plastic Grado and mod it up. It may sound like an RS1 or not depending on the wood you choose, but it will sound reeeeeel gooood


----------



## Ramen1020

Quote: 





wje said:


> Congratulations!  While the DAC/amp will bring them to life, so will some modifications.  Be careful - it's addictive.


 
  Just tried the tape mod- very noticable. Now I'm starting to realize how much I adore the bright Grado sound. 
   
  Someday I really want to get some nice wood cups and a rewire, but until then these little mods will definitely hold me over haha.


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





kenshin27 said:


> Which part is the inner? The part that the pads stretch over? Wouldn't that make it like the HF2? Does anyone out there do those mods by request cause I don't think I'd trust myself to do it. =)


 

 You have it exactly right, the inner is the part the pads stretch over. The same part that gets replaced in the magnum mod, and yeah theoretically a wooden driver housing (inner) would make it just like or very similar anyway to an HF2. As far as getting someone to do the mods it's not as hard as it seems. You just have to get past the fear that your going to mess something up. You will have to find someone to make you some new driver housings though.


----------



## kenshin27

I just found the headphile.com site. I may just have to hide my wallet. =p
  
  Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> You have it exactly right, the inner is the part the pads stretch over. The same part that gets replaced in the magnum mod, and yeah theoretically a wooden driver housing (inner) would make it just like or very similar anyway to an HF2. As far as getting someone to do the mods it's not as hard as it seems. You just have to get past the fear that your going to mess something up. You will have to find someone to make you some new driver housings though.


----------



## Trist

deleted


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





trist said:


> I just got my SR80i's today. Now I know why people love them so much... At half the price of my HD600s they completely trump them in terms of 'fun' factor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 WEIRD RIGHT?!!! I have the HD580 just to impress guests that come over now... tucked away in their pizza boxes are the evil plastic cans of death. I seriously store my unused/old Grados like books.​

  Quote: 





kenshin27 said:


> I just found the headphile.com site. I may just have to hide my wallet. =p


 


  Mlatanen (Marty) is quite easier to get a hold of and I believe his prices are quite fair for the work he does!


----------



## wje

trist said:


> I just got my SR80i's today. Now I know why people love them so much... At half the price of my HD600s they completely trump them in terms of 'fun' factor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   
  For approximately the same money, one should not overlook the Alessandro MS-1i.  They are $109.99 (shipped free) from Alessandro.  They are made by Grado and a revised version of the 60/80/125 series. 
   
  I'm using a pair with some simple wooden cups, the vent mods, a cable mod and Dynamat.  Quite an outstanding headphone for the price!


----------



## Trist

Quote: 





wje said:


> trist said:
> 
> 
> > I just got my SR80i's today. Now I know why people love them so much... At half the price of my HD600s they completely trump them in terms of 'fun' factor
> ...


 
  I tried the MS-1i to the SR80i in the shop and I preferred the 80s. Personal preference I guess?


----------



## Maverickmonk

I'm posting this here, thinking it might get some pertinent views. With the SR60 Mod thread locked and pending deletion due to heavy MOT violations, we risk losing one of the largest sources of info ever on the Grado Prestige series. I'm hoping some others are willing to help me in making some wiki articles to save some of the more important and helpful information for future reference. I will crosspost this in the "Grado Fan Club" thread.
   
  Again, *I don't want to debate* whether it should/should not have been locked, I mearly want to protect/save the information present, so the modding can continue, and the Grado jams can keep pumpin'
   
  Link to locked thread:
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/508459/sr60-mod/4995
   
   Just post a wiki or few on a couple of mods, and post the links to them in the overview wiki: http://www.head-fi.org/wiki/grado-modification-overview, or add some general information (differences, issues and solutions, etc) to the overview page.
   
  Further discussion on the topic of the wiki can continue here: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/561540/grado-mod-archival-project#post_7589505


----------



## bcasey25raptor

my alessandro ms1 arrived. add me to the grado fanclub.


----------



## puresilence

Listened to a pair of RS-2s at a local audio store. I loved it. Maybe I'll move up to an RS-1i some day...


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





bcasey25raptor said:


> my alessandro ms1 arrived. add me to the grado fanclub.


 


  I think they will fit your music style much better than the shures.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





puresilence said:


> Listened to a pair of RS-2s at a local audio store. I loved it. Maybe I'll move up to an RS-1i some day...


 


  the RS-1i's are almost identical sounding to the RS2 form my experience with them, I opted for the cheaper of the two.


----------



## bcasey25raptor

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> I think they will fit your music style much better than the shures.


 


  they do but i can still tell comparing the two (from memory) that the shures are definitely superior.
   
  the alessandro is funner though and gives guitars the energy they need.


----------



## Tefloon

Got some Alessandro MS1s. Not bad, nice fun headphones, but there's a little too much low end on some things for my taste.


----------



## reivaj

I find myself using my ms2i more than my dt990 for music :O . Dave matthews sounds so good on them


----------



## CEE TEE

I'm still surprised at how good my RS2i sound out of the iBasso D12!


----------



## wje

Quote: 





tefloon said:


> Got some Alessandro MS1s. Not bad, nice fun headphones, but there's a little too much low end on some things for my taste.


 


  How many hours of "burn-in" or "use-time" do they have on them?


----------



## WhiteCrow

BURN IN IS A LIE!!!!! after 200 hours of not listening to my HD-25's or my HFI-580's I could not tell a difference on ether one.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> BURN IN IS A LIE!!!!! after 200 hours of not listening to my HD-25's or my HFI-580's I could not tell a difference on ether one.


 

 I've spent plenty of time in the speaker community.  Tests have been performed by Danny of GR Research, who manufactures custom speakers on the difference that sound changes between a new speaker and one that has had some time to loosen up a bit.  The specs are there to prove it.
   
http://www.gr-research.com/burnin.htm


----------



## Tefloon

Quote: 





wje said:


> How many hours of "burn-in" or "use-time" do they have on them?


 

 Barely any. They are getting better though.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Your thoughts vs the other stuff you own?
   
   


  Quote: 





bcasey25raptor said:


> my alessandro ms1 arrived. add me to the grado fanclub.


 

  ​


----------



## broucher

Good information in this thread.


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> BURN IN IS A LIE!!!!! after 200 hours of not listening to my HD-25's or my HFI-580's I could not tell a difference on ether one.


 
   
  Quote: 





wje said:


> I've spent plenty of time in the speaker community.  Tests have been performed by Danny of GR Research, who manufactures custom speakers on the difference that sound changes between a new speaker and one that has had some time to loosen up a bit.  The specs are there to prove it.
> 
> http://www.gr-research.com/burnin.htm


 


 I dont know if burn is a lie or it exists. Personally I thought my HF2's evolved from how they first sounded out of the box. I also know though when I take my contacts lenses out and switch to glasses I see different. Part of it is just the way the two different mechanisms bend light and process information. It always takes a little time for my brain to adjust but it does seem like after I've had my glasses on for a while I become more comfortable with the differences between my glasses and my contacts. I think the same thing goes on with headphones. There is how the actual information is being processed combined with a psycho acoustic perception. The bottom line though is when I strap on a pair of Grado's. cue up some Bonamassa, and adjust the volume up a little. My head starts bobbing


----------



## Tefloon

I enjoy the MS1s a great deal, but more for jazz, reggae, and poorly recorded material than for rock or metal. Call me crazy, but I like something neutral that has extended treble and is very fast and accurate for the metal I listen to. The MS1s round off some of the more punishing sounds, which I don't like.


----------



## WhiteCrow

get the Sr80i's it's like your listening to "Sibilance, The Headphone"


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> get the Sr80i's it's like your listening to "Sibilance, The Headphone"


 

 lol'd


----------



## Vikingatheart

So I cut my ridiculously long hair, and now that hair isn't covering up my ears, I can't wear the bowls anymore. At first I was scared because I remembered my ears getting a bit sore from the comfies as well, but that's not the case anymore. I now understand why they are called comfies!


----------



## Arkamond

I'm thinking about getting a Grado SR225i and a ASUS Xonar D2X
   
  How well does the SR225I perform? --From anybody out there who has experience.
   
  I was thinking either that or a Senn 598 but after doing some research it seems that the Grado is better at metal and rock, which is my genre.
   
  But can it also play high's well? Such as for solo symphony?
   
  And for Ipod usage (I have Wav's ripped 100% from CD on it for my important albums)
  does it require an amplifier or DAC to play loud and well?
   
  Thanks


----------



## Chris_Himself

Do you actually need the processing power of the Xonar? You'll benefit more from one of these if you're looking into good listening:
http://www.amazon.com/NuForce-uDAC-2-Silver-Headphone-24bit/dp/B003Y5LY1C
   
  The DAC will play your music better from the ground up, followed by a rather powerful for it's size amp, which should push that DAC's signal very cleanly.
   
  You truely don't need to run an amp if you have a good source, but if a DAC/amp goes a long way in this hobby and if you look in the classifieds, there are many good deals on such units. The nuforce is a great deal, a lot of dac/amps that had the same performance once cost about 300 dollars a few years ago.
   
   
  The SR-225i performs like a 200 dollar headphone should I feel. It has deeper bass, a warmer midrange, and the highs were really hard to improve on since they were already so aggressive before but there is an improvement to the clarity. Mids are the forte of the Grado brand, since that is where most of the music is, the treble is bright so you don't have to listen loud to hear it, and the bass is very refined and tight, even though less than some other manufacturers, if you listen to quality music, you'll find that it has more than enough anyway.
   
  That combined with the ease of "upgrades" that have been popping up lately, these are real good value for money. These headphones will never be discontinued therefore they'll always be serviceable from the factory.
   
  With that Nuforce, it'll double as a headphone amp if you want to move around with  these too and a laptop or an ipod or something.
   
  This is a thread with the same equipment:
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/479191/woo-grado-sr225-and-nuforce-udac-arrived


----------



## Arkamond

But wouldn't it sound better from computer if I had a better sound card? All I have is my Realtek on-board audio. 
  I really want to experience the 24 bit 192 Khz affect, and the DAC only goes up to 96 Khz


----------



## Chris_Himself

The DAC replaces the onboard.
   
  Music only really gets played in 44.1khz anyway unless youre listening to something fancy and very raw. Most music is 16-bit as well. CD quality is 16.
   
  I used an X-Fi titanium for years, and when I get a dac/amp that just simply plugged into usb, the differences were definitely there for nearly half the money spent. Again, I play games so I do need things like 5.1 output, 128 voice rendering, and just plain processing power, but if I had to do it again, I wouldn't have even bothered and got a nice dac/amp.
   
  Onboard sound does nearly all those things I paid 200 dollars for years ago today and Realtek HD is actually prety good.


----------



## Arkamond

From looking at the DAC it seems that it would need USB power right? And the only inputs from an Ipod would have to be transfered to RCA cabling. How's your take on the Fiio E7? or E5 for that matter. I can channel stereo plugs to RCA for home-purposes but plug to RCA on the go would be moderately bulky, wouldnt it?
   
  I think the main matter about hardware would be for me is that how does the DAC really help out the sound? Wouldn't a higher-end audio card sound better than onboard Realtek HD even with a DAC? Because it's only modifying what's coming out. I would rather have better audio output on my computers side than taking it mobile, since it's open style headphones and are a 200$ investment I wouldn't be able to take it to many places such as school.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote:


arkamond said:


> From looking at the DAC it seems that it would need USB power right? And the only inputs from an Ipod would have to be transfered to RCA cabling. How's your take on the Fiio E7? or E5 for that matter. I can channel stereo plugs to RCA for home-purposes but plug to RCA on the go would be moderately bulky, wouldnt it?
> 
> I think the main matter about hardware would be for me is that how does the DAC really help out the sound? Wouldn't a higher-end audio card sound better than onboard Realtek HD even with a DAC? Because it's only modifying what's coming out. I would rather have better audio output on my computers side than taking it mobile, since it's open style headphones and are a 200$ investment I wouldn't be able to take it to many places such as school.


 

 Oh whoops sorry, I tend to forget the Nuforce isn't battery powered thus adding to why it's so cheap yet so good.
   
  You're on the right track for sure, that Fiio E7 is pretty awesome apparently since there are like 1000 people on here that own it. Listen, the main point is that you enjoy Grados as they are out of the box, getting an amp will improve on that experience and a DAC will obviously resolve the music much better and remove a lot of signal noise you get from computer sources. They should sound like 85 percent of their best out of most sources. I've never once recommended someone to buy a pair of Grados AND an amp just to try them out. Buy the cans first, figure out if you even like them, then upgrade the rest of your chain if you feel that is appropriate.
   
  This thing isn't so bad either
http://ibasso.com/en/products/show.asp?ID=43
   
  You'll be able to use it with your ipod and your laptop/desktop seamlessly. Ask them for a discount, they give you a discount if you ask them to remove the leather pouch acessory.
   
  Also don't base your purchases on just one guy's thoughts, I'm sure some other people have thoughts on this whole plan of yours.
   
  Btw, Grados really suck for portable. Cable is too darn long (I'm running custom cables obviously) I use IEM's for portable use and I break out the Grados for long train rides. I enjoy hearing train sounds while I listen to music.


----------



## Arkamond

Yeah I wish I could get more people how had listened to my Genre and have had experience with the 598 and the SR225I. Would make decisions easier .
   
  Cord is fixable, all I care about is the sound quality. Looks and things I can comprimise. If I get a Grado I'm probably going to modify it anyways (I'm experieced with modifying electronics)
   
  I have a G930 Logitech Gaming headset which has a nice button that can change from 7.1 surround to direct stereo. I would have to say that closer-up stereo would be my thing for upfront music like metal and rock which from reviews fall's into the the Grado's capabilities. Only thing is that the 598 has a much higher frequency response.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





arkamond said:


> Yeah I wish I could get more people how had listened to my Genre and have had experience with the 598 and the SR225I. Would make decisions easier .
> 
> Cord is fixable, all I care about is the sound quality. Looks and things I can comprimise. If I get a Grado I'm probably going to modify it anyways (I'm experieced with modifying electronics)
> 
> I have a G930 Logitech Gaming headset which has a nice button that can change from 7.1 surround to direct stereo. I would have to say that closer-up stereo would be my thing for upfront music like metal and rock which from reviews fall's into the the Grado's capabilities. Only thing is that the 598 has a much higher frequency response.


 
   
  I'm willing to flatout say the sr225i will sound better than the 598. Since you say you're going to mod it, it will sound dramatically better. Be wary though, if you're going to mod the grados, it would benefit you more to pick up a lower end model since the majority of the improved sound of the higher end models can be achieved with mods.
   
  good luck
   
  EDIT: you read into the frequency response? those numbers are altered to impress people who have no idea how little frequency response matters.


----------



## Arkamond

That makes decisions MUCH easier then . Either way I go I'm going to be blown away by quality but I'l get a pair of 225's. My parents are going to hate me for modifying them, but I make some interesting modifications. I'l be sure to post a review unless I suddenly change my mind in the next 6 hours.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





arkamond said:


> That makes decisions MUCH easier then . Either way I go I'm going to be blown away by quality but I'l get a pair of 225's. My parents are going to hate me for modifying them, but I make some interesting modifications. I'l be sure to post a review unless I suddenly change my mind in the next 6 hours.


 

 I'm not trying to dissuade you, but I've owned sr60is, sr80is, and sr225is, and they all sound almost exactly the same once you put them in wooden shells (if you're planning on doing that of course).


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> I'm not trying to dissuade you, but I've owned sr60is, sr80is, and sr225is, and they all sound almost exactly the same once you put them in wooden shells (if you're planning on doing that of course).


 

 I'm not so sure about that. Setting aside the wood for a moment, the 225 plastic to plastic is a better headphone, you get the 4 connector cable and bowls versus the two connector cable and comfies. The signature is relatively the same but the 225 overall is just a more complete (better anyway) presentation. Unfortunately I fried one of the drivers in my 60 before I could really take it head to head with the 225 wood to wood but just from memory, there was a difference, be it ever so slight and the 225 was still the better phone. Of course the 60 was dead at that point so it probably slightly colored my perception.
   
  That said I ordered a pair of T50's today so I could have something else to tinker with. I hope they synergize with my Sparrow. I'd hate to think I need a new amp. I was seriously considering having Marty make me a pair but I'm going to take the full Fostex journey and mod a pair from the ground up.


----------



## Tefloon

I tried amping my MS1s with a Denon DRA-625RA and quite liked the effect. Will an actual headphone amp be even better?


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





tefloon said:


> I tried amping my MS1s with a Denon DRA-625RA and quite liked the effect. Will an actual headphone amp be even better?


 


   
It'll pretty much be more of the same, with less THD (noise floor), but yes.​


----------



## Vikingatheart

Ok, so I loves me some SR225i! They are fantastic and think that they, as well as the 80is, pair beautifully with my TBH (although I haven't tried other amps, I don't feel the need too with these cans.) I know that I am going to want to upgrade at some point here, and have decided to stop reading reviews for other cans because I continuously change my mind. I want to stick with Grados, so I am going to decide between the RS2i and RS1i. What I am hoping for, is someone to tell me the strengths and weaknesses of both. Know that I listen to Metal and Rock 90% of the time. Also, I would like to know of an amp and dac (doesn't need to be a amp/dac combo) that pair nicely with these cans. This will be my future rig. Thanks ahead of time


----------



## cck5

had everything from 80I, 225I. 325IS and HF-2
   
   
  nothing else is like grados.


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> Ok, so I loves me some SR225i! They are fantastic and think that they, as well as the 80is, pair beautifully with my TBH (although I haven't tried other amps, I don't feel the need too with these cans.) I know that I am going to want to upgrade at some point here, and have decided to stop reading reviews for other cans because I continuously change my mind. I want to stick with Grados, so I am going to decide between the RS2i and RS1i. What I am hoping for, is someone to tell me the strengths and weaknesses of both. Know that I listen to Metal and Rock 90% of the time. Also, I would like to know of an amp and dac (doesn't need to be a amp/dac combo) that pair nicely with these cans. This will be my future rig. Thanks ahead of time


 


 I cant help you with your RS2i...RS1i quandry really but most people would direct you to the RS1 I'm guessing. Although a couple of head fiers that have posted in this thread, Kevin Brown and CEE TEE are very fond of their RS2i's. They both have HF2's as well, a couple of real Grado heads those two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Anyway I think from the perceptions I've heard from those two they really like their are RS2's. Maybe not more than their HF2's but I'm not sure. I know Kevin likes the RS2 more than the MS Pro. If I were you I'd just woody your 225
   
  All three of us have Audio Gd Sparrow's. Although CEE TEE I think gave his to a friend. I know at one time Kevin had loaned his Sparrow to CEE TEE who was also borrowing a Bench Mark Dac at the time and he thought the B version Sparrow compared very favorably to the Bench Mark, so fvaorably that he ended up buying one. Somewhere in the last 3 or 4 of pages of the Sparrow thread there are thoughts from both CEE TEE and myself, but really I think any of the Audio GD products would be a great choice.


----------



## CEE TEE

Hi Guys!
   
  I have not directly compared the RS1i with RS2i but I have compared RS2i with MS-Pros and preferred the RS2i outright.  Less peaky at one particular frequency area that affects violin.
   
  I dig the RS2i enough not to hunt down the RS1i.  purrin has me wanting to try the RS2i out of an Eddie Current design though...he likes the ECBA with them.
   
  On the MUCH less expensive front, I think the Sparrow "B" with USB, 96K, DIR9001 module, & AD1852 chip is just great for $160 and Grados!
   
I found this one unlistenable though:  Sparrow A + USB +DIR8416 module for 192khz.  It uses the Wolfson chip and I found it "smeared".
   
Yep, I did want to get another "B" so I could lend out my Benchmark- but my iBasso D12 is working again so I haven't had a good enough reason...
   
Enjoy and I would look at the FR graphs of the RS1i and RS2i...might at least show you some relative differences.  Inner Fidelity even has HF-2 graphs!
   





  By my avatar...I'm still a Grado head.


----------



## saved by grace

I started out with the igrados 'bout a year ago as an alternative to in ears. Two months after that i got the SR80i's. Last week my wife bought me RS2i's as a gift !!!

I love my grados... er umm... i love my wife !!!


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> Ok, so I loves me some SR225i! They are fantastic and think that they, as well as the 80is, pair beautifully with my TBH (although I haven't tried other amps, I don't feel the need too with these cans.) I know that I am going to want to upgrade at some point here, and have decided to stop reading reviews for other cans because I continuously change my mind. I want to stick with Grados, so I am going to decide between the RS2i and RS1i. What I am hoping for, is someone to tell me the strengths and weaknesses of both. Know that I listen to Metal and Rock 90% of the time. Also, I would like to know of an amp and dac (doesn't need to be a amp/dac combo) that pair nicely with these cans. This will be my future rig. Thanks ahead of time


 

 Little Dot Mk1/2/3/
 Headamp Gilmore Lite
  iBasso D3/D4
  Firestone Audio ANYTHING, I love their products!
   
  I've used SR225's with all of them. I've heard everything from a PA2v2, to a Woo Audio WA22... after a certain point you're just being silly with what you run with Grados. You want to spend money on really warm sounding tube amps with easily rollable tubes. Mapletree EAR+ HD is pretty much the holy grail amp to me!
   
  Honestly that total bithead is great though. The burr brown opamp they picked is like perfect for Grados I feel.
   
  The next step is probably the two DAC/amps I picked.


----------



## LCfiner

I got bit by the Grado bug earlier this year when I picked up the Alessandro MS1i. At first listen, I didn’t like them very much but I got used to the sound quickly and never looked back. I then woodied the MS1is and found some better bass. 
   
  Craving more refinement I got a pair of used RS2s (with the button) and, just recently, went a bit nuts and picked up the flagship PS1000  _and_ HF2. they are so amazing. great grado midrange and urgency but with incredible bass (and wonder soundstage, tonality and detail in the ps1000)
   
  I have since sold the RS2 and the MS1i but all other headphones I’ve tried (Denon D5000, LCD2, ESW9) have lost to the incredibly engaging sound of the Grados. they are all I have left in my house now.
   
  At this point, I might pick up some SR60s or SR80s that I can toss around but I don’t see myself getting any other high end cans anytime in the foreseeable future.


----------



## CEE TEE

Wow!  She's a Sweetie...the equivalent gift in return might be an _Hermes scarf_?
   
  Love 'em both!!  (Wife more, of course...)
  
  Quote: 





saved by grace said:


> I started out with the igrados 'bout a year ago as an alternative to in ears. Two months after that i got the SR80i's. Last week my wife bought me RS2i's as a gift !!!
> 
> I love my grados... er umm... i love my wife !!!


----------



## saved by grace

cee tee said:


> Wow!  She's a Sweetie...the equivalent gift in return might be an _Hermes scarf_?
> 
> Love 'em both!!  (Wife more, of course...)




Hey CEE TEE, 

I wasn't sure what a hermes scarf was so i had to google it. I'm thinking i should have asked for the RS1's !!! Those scarves aren't cheap!!!


----------



## pdupiano

Anytime your wife/gf gives you headphones outside of the best buy brands shows some time and effort digging around. Good stuff mate, enjoy the RS2's and yeah...hermes scarf


----------



## CEE TEE

We're very lucky...and should be happy to give back!
   
  (She sounds great...no pun intended. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
   
  Quote: 





saved by grace said:


> Hey CEE TEE,
> 
> I wasn't sure what a hermes scarf was so i had to google it. I'm thinking i should have asked for the RS1's !!! Those scarves aren't cheap!!!


----------



## Vikingatheart

Thanks for all the responses everyone! All this new info should definitely help me make my decision a bit easier.


----------



## Focal1

Just bought a set of Grado SR225's, and have to say I am a big fan!  Glad to be a part of the Grado club now!


----------



## Nick01

My first Grado was the 80i...but my sister took it the day I got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (she needed a pair and liked the Grado which were not big and heavy like my Audio Technicas). I had to wait till she goes to sleep every night to take them and listen for myself....
  After one week of sneaking around, I had enough and had to have one for myself....so I bought the MS Pro
  But the bowl pads were so uncomfortable for me I couldn't wear them for more than half an hour so I got upset and sold the MS pro and got a MS1....I don't think anyone here has gone that route lol...


----------



## Nick01

Quote: 





jleewach said:


> The bowls are KILLING the outsides of my ears, but the improved sq is forcing me to keep them on. I guess I'll switch back to comfies when my ears start bleeding.


 

 You too? I thought I was the odd one out with complaints about the bowl pads. I hate bowl pads with a passion, I've ordered a few pairs of comfies, can't wait till they come...then I can finally use my Grado all night long.


----------



## Focal1

I love the bowl pads on my 225's, I find them, and the headphones in general, to be super comfortable.  I like them much more than my Sony over ear phones.


----------



## Vikingatheart

I liked the bowls a lot at first, but now can't stand them because I don't have the same hair covering my ears. Before, with all the hair, I found the comfies to be uncomfortable for some reason, but now I love them. Its weird how things flip sometimes.


----------



## WhiteCrow

yea, you could have just gotten the flats, they change the sound for the better. And you could have quarter modded them.


----------



## LepakVT

edit: oops I thought I was posting the SR-60 mod topic, which is one below this topic in the main page. Sorry!


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





lepakvt said:


> edit: oops I thought I was posting the SR-60 mod topic, which is one below this topic in the main page. Sorry!


 

 I didn't see what you had previously written before your edit, but all talk of Grados is welcome here!
   
  Of course I understand an edit if it was just random and out of context.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Are you guys wearing the bowls right?
   
  High and forward with none of your ear inside the bowl... the headband also takes a WHILE to conform to your head too. I'm 5'9 and weigh 210 (cmon guys I lift weights lol) and I still wear my Grados with the rods all the way up.
   
  I feel they can be more comfortable than the S-CUSH pads just because of how little your ear is touching the actual headphone.
   
  Better bass and resolution too!


----------



## LCfiner

brand new bowls are uncomfortable for me but I was surprised to find how comfy a pair of old, beat up bowls can be. they are _much_ softer and more pliable. I use those on my HF2.
   
  also, every mainstream grado has required me to bend the band to fit my head better and relieve pressure. with a slightly bent band and the worn bowls, grades are super-duper comfortable. and, yeah, rods are almost all the way up in the blocks.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Are you guys wearing the bowls right?
> 
> *High and forward with none of your ear inside the bowl*... the headband also takes a WHILE to conform to your head too. I'm 5'9 and weigh 210 (cmon guys I lift weights lol) and I still wear my Grados with the rods all the way up.
> 
> ...


 
  I don't think I'm understanding you entirely. Can you post a picture or diagram of what you mean by "high and forward?" Whatever I am doing is very uncomfortable, and I am seriously interested in trying out another method of wearing the bowls.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> I don't think I'm understanding you entirely. Can you post a picture or diagram of what you mean by "high and forward?" Whatever I am doing is very uncomfortable, and I am seriously interested in trying out another method of wearing the bowls.


 

 So basically the back of the pad is lined with the outer edge of my ear, and the cups are as high as they can go. The front of the pad is basically at the side of my head at this point and the drivers are as far away from my ear canal as possible so nothing touches. The pads really do need to break in for a month too though, they become pillows later 
   
  But if you look at the headband in the first pic, do you see how it's not a U anymore and it looks like a C now? It stays that shape now and thats really the key to Grado comfort for me. I never get the bending right so I just wear them for 8+ hours a day until they loosen up haha.
   
  The can in the first pic is an SR-225, second is a brand new SR-60. I'm wearing them improperly in the second one since the headband is back more. I always like to have it more forward.


----------



## sidel

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> brand new bowls are uncomfortable for me but I was surprised to find how comfy a pair of old, beat up bowls can be. they are _much_ softer and more pliable.


 

 I got a new pair of bowls just the other day and pinching around where your ears would rest (fully compressing the foam and letting it snap back a few times) made them feel just as comfortable as the rather ratty pair that came with my sr80s.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> So basically the back of the pad is lined with the outer edge of my ear, and the cups are as high as they can go. The front of the pad is basically at the side of my head at this point and the drivers are as far away from my ear canal as possible so nothing touches. The pads really do need to break in for a month too though, they become pillows later
> 
> But if you look at the headband in the first pic, do you see how it's not a U anymore and it looks like a C now? It stays that shape now and thats really the key to Grado comfort for me. I never get the bending right so I just wear them for 8+ hours a day until they loosen up haha.
> 
> The can in the first pic is an SR-225, second is a brand new SR-60. I'm wearing them improperly in the second one since the headband is back more. I always like to have it more forward.


 
  I'm about to try this out. Thanks!


----------



## Nick01

After listening to 3 non-Grado superheadphones, I've concluded that I only like my Grado ones, from the lowly SR60 to the controversial GS1000i. Actually I think it's a lot more than just "like", it's more of "love".
  Sigh....so much money wasted...how bittersweet.


----------



## Nightslayer

@Chrishimself: Don't the sound of the Grados change very much when you wear them with the back of the pad aligned with the back of your ear? It seems very much. Thinner when I do so. Though yes it's a lot more comfortable.


----------



## Gwarmi

Another quick tip for bowls if it has not been mentioned yet.
   
  Wash them a couple of times with something like fabric softener, rinse, dry and repeat.
   
  Speeds up the break-in process dramatically.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Washing them did help, but I still find the comfies to be better suited for me personally. The bowls are still just to rough and tough on my ears now that there isn't hair acting as a cushion.


----------



## Aizura

You need to bend the headband to lessen the clamping pressure. That way you should have no problems wearing the bowls. I much prefer the bowls over comfies because they sound so much better. You can wear them further in front of your ears to create a deeper soundstage and smooth out the highs a bit.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





aizura said:


> You need to bend the headband to lessen the clamping pressure. That way you should have no problems wearing the bowls. I much prefer the bowls over comfies because they sound so much better. You can wear them further in front of your ears to create a deeper soundstage and smooth out the highs a bit.


 

 I always bend the headband as soon as I open up my Grados. Something about the size of my ears makes the bowls a pain in the butt. I'm not totally sure what it is.


----------



## BobSaysHi

So, I've been a fan of grados for a while. I don't think they are particularly detailed, however they reproduce a very, very nice tone. Even my plastic grados did quite well. This tone is just awesome for certain songs, which is why everyone should at least try out a pair.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> So, I've been a fan of grados for a while. I don't think they are particularly detailed, however they reproduce a very, very nice tone. Even my plastic grados did quite well. This tone is just awesome for certain songs, which is why everyone should at least try out a pair.


 

 I agree. I wouldn't go ahead and say that they are the super detailed or truly accurate and transparent cans, but they are down right fun!


----------



## WhiteCrow

so you can wash the grado pads.


----------



## Vikingatheart

I know what it is I love about Grados.
   
  The total intimacy I feel with the music and the instruments. I look for that "jammin' with the band" kind of feel. If I want a big soundstage, I look for my A2s (which I feel perform rather well for their size.) I don't look for a large soundstage or super great imaging with my Grados, I look for the closeness and that up front and personal feeling. The instrument separation is good IMO, and the clarity is great.
   
  That's why I love Grados.


----------



## palmfish

I'm pretty new to headphones and have been reading about the "Grado Sound." I'm curious...
   
  I found a pair of nice-looking Alessandro MS1 headphones on Craigslist. The seller is asking $60. I think these headphones were less than $100 new, is that right?
   
  I'm thinking if I could get them for $40 or $50, it would be worth buying them just to have around. What do you think?


----------



## Gwarmi

325i I find is much more detailed my 80i, especially on flats with the drivers right up against the ears.
   
  K601's are fairly detailed but even they fail to resolve some 'background chatter' between band members that the 325i's manage
  to decipher at times.


----------



## WhiteCrow

not to mention that with the gain of resolution*detail* they lose the shrill harsh and sibilant tone the lower end grados take on.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> not to mention that with the gain of resolution*detail* they lose the shrill harsh and sibilant tone the lower end grados take on.


 


  Agreed 100%. On bowls I was starting to fret over my 325i's. I could literally see myself going through countless DAC's and amps
  in a vain attempt to tame that shrill. It's also worthy to mention that source material is everything with these cans, they punish
  poorly mastered recordings with furious anger. I kinda like this aspect, some would mourn the loss of a favorite recording with
  the 325i but for me I see it as a benchmark tool, so far it has not let me down when listening to acknowledged reference recordings,
   
  eg,
   
  Pink Floyd - The Wall (Mobile Fidility Sound Lab Re-Master)
  Beatles - White Album (2009 official re-master)


----------



## WhiteCrow

Oddly enough, old WhiteZombie sounds fantastic on grados.


----------



## Nick01

Quote: 





palmfish said:


> I'm pretty new to headphones and have been reading about the "Grado Sound." I'm curious...
> 
> I found a pair of nice-looking Alessandro MS1 headphones on Craigslist. The seller is asking $60. I think these headphones were less than $100 new, is that right?
> 
> I'm thinking if I could get them for $40 or $50, it would be worth buying them just to have around. What do you think?


 

 $60 is really good price for a pair in good condition. When I listed my MS1 for sale here in head-fi last month for $60, I had more than 10 interested buyers within just a few hours of listing.


----------



## WhiteCrow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bidIrp1gZoc
  This song
  Grado RS2
  Little DotMKII*warm amp*


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bidIrp1gZoc
> This song
> Grado RS2
> Little DotMKII*warm amp*


 


  Sounds good with recabled SR-225's plugged into my good ol' sound card. God I love these cans


----------



## palmfish

Quote: 





nick01 said:


> $60 is really good price for a pair in good condition. When I listed my MS1 for sale here in head-fi last month for $60, I had more than 10 interested buyers within just a few hours of listing.


 
  Thanks for the info. Would these be a good choice for me to hear the "typical Grado sound?"


----------



## WhiteCrow

Yes they have the grado "house", but I feel the higher end does grado MUCH more justice*325is and up* but thats just me, I know I will never go back from my RS-2's...well maybe a downgrade to the 325is if i really need money heh.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Yes they have the grado "house", but I feel the higher end does grado MUCH more justice*325is and up* but thats just me, I know I will never go back from my RS-2's...well maybe a downgrade to the 325is if i really need money heh.


 
  Are you not a fan of the 225i? I personally think they are loads better than the 80i in every aspect. I do like the 80i a lot though, but the 225i is just killer.


----------



## LepakVT

Blink 182 sounds so much fun on my new 325is. I've listened to Enema of the State once a day for the last week reliving some of my younger days. So much energy in these songs and the Grados make the songs sing


----------



## laxsar

Quote: 





palmfish said:


> Thanks for the info. Would these be a good choice for me to hear the "typical Grado sound?"


 

*TLDR:* Very close. Alessandro cans are tweaked Grados, offering a close alternate flavor of the Grado house sound. The tweaks are trade secrets, hence the features may be stated the same, but they have a distinct difference in sound.
   
*Wall of text:*
  It depends on your listening preference and budget. The typical Grado sound characteristics are the forward, in your face treble and mids. Grado's house sound is unacceptable for some people but enjoyable for others (like me ). I bought my SR60i some 3 years ago and the purchase decision was based on reviews from head-fi forums and the internet; it changed my audio religion.
   
  The best way to know whether you like the house sound or not, is to audition them yourself with your favorite tracks; if possible you should try auditioning them using guitar oriented tracks (like Rock) that you love since Grados/Alessandros are popular and generally deemed synchronous with those music genres. For me, I enjoy every genre that I listen to on my MS2i. 
   
  With that being said, Alessandros are more laid back in treble and neutral sounding compared to the SR60i/80i/125i. In a way, the deviation from the 'Grado Sound' is not very far, the treble is still forward, the mids imo are more luscious and full bodied in a sense but still 'in your face'. I think the difference can be more apparent in the 325i vs MS2i though.
   
  In terms of budget, it's arguable that the best way to experience the Grado sound is through SR225i. It has the best features and sound quality for the price point in the Grado line up. I think it still holds true to this day, that for 99$ (msrp), no headphones in the price class can beat the sound quality of the MS1. So imo, if you get it for 60$ and it's in good condition, it's likely a steal.
   
  Since you stated that you are new to headphones, it's important to say that the only setback of Grado/Alessandro headphones I experienced are the comfort factor, which applies differently to people. For me, I had no comfort issues with the doughnut pads, but was torturing myself for a year with the comfies, made my ears red and itchy. The pads effects sound quite profoundly since it affects the distance of the drivers from the ears. 
   
  Hope this helps


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> Are you not a fan of the 225i? I personally think they are loads better than the 80i in every aspect. I do like the 80i a lot though, but the 225i is just killer.


 

 Yea, I tried every grado up to the GS1000i at 32ohm one day, Hated every one below the 325is. The RS2 hed me at hello just like the 325is...I just couldent stop my self from getting the RS2, The RS1 sounded friggen identical to the RS2, I did a blind test and couldent tell a difference. the GS1000i just made me angery they were so bad Well IMO


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Yea, I tried every grado up to the GS1000i at 32ohm one day, Hated every one below the 325is. The RS2 hed me at hello just like the 325is...I just couldent stop my self from getting the RS2, The RS1 sounded friggen identical to the RS2, I did a blind test and couldent tell a difference. the GS1000i just made me angery they were so bad Well IMO


 
  I understand. Honestly, your opinion of the RS2 has helped me make my decision about my next future purchase.


----------



## palmfish

Quote: 





laxsar said:


> *TLDR:* Very close. Alessandro cans are tweaked Grados, offering a close alternate flavor of the Grado house sound. The tweaks are trade secrets, hence the features may be stated the same, but they have a distinct difference in sound.
> 
> *Wall of text:*
> It depends on your listening preference and budget. The typical Grado sound characteristics are the forward, in your face treble and mids. Grado's house sound is unacceptable for some people but enjoyable for others (like me ). I bought my SR60i some 3 years ago and the purchase decision was based on reviews from head-fi forums and the internet; it changed my audio religion.
> ...


 



 Great info, thanks!


----------



## music_man

take it right to the top. ps1000. i sure do love them! i take it this is the right place to profess my love affair lol.


----------



## Nick01

Quote: 





> For me, I had no comfort issues with the doughnut pads, but was torturing myself for a year with the comfies, made my ears red and itchy. The pads effects sound quite profoundly since it affects the distance of the drivers from the ears.
> 
> Hope this helps


 


 Lol, that's like opposite to what I experienced with the comfy pads, I can wear those all day long. But I can't wear the bowl pads for more than 20 min.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





nick01 said:


> Lol, that's like opposite to what I experienced with the comfy pads, I can wear those all day long. But I can't wear the bowl pads for more than 20 min.


 
  x2. It used to be opposite though.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





music_man said:


> take it right to the top. ps1000. i sure do love them! i take it this is the right place to profess my love affair lol.


 


  I'm jealous! I really wish I owned a high-end Grado. Anything from the RS2i above.


----------



## laxsar

Quote: 





nick01 said:


> Lol, that's like opposite to what I experienced with the comfy pads, I can wear those all day long. But I can't wear the bowl pads for more than 20 min.


 


  I of course had to condition myself through the discomfort since *I love* the sound so much lol. I got used to them after a year, then bought the bowls when got news of Jaben setting up shop here.
   
  The things I do for love.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





laxsar said:


> I of course had to condition myself through the discomfort since *I love* the sound so much lol. I got used to them after a year, then bought the bowls when got news of Jaben setting up shop here.
> 
> *The things I do for love.*


 
  Do you watch Game of Thrones by any chance? Or have you read the book?


----------



## laxsar

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> Do you watch Game of Thrones by any chance? Or have you read the book?


 

  
  Read up to A Dance with Dragons, and watched the first season. Nook + ambient tracks w/ MS2i = one of the most epic reading experience ever.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





laxsar said:


> Read up to A Dance with Dragons, and watched the first season. Nook + ambient tracks w/ MS2i = one of the most epic reading experience ever.


 
  I knew it! Haha


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Yes they have the grado "house", but I feel the higher end does grado MUCH more justice*325is and up* but thats just me, I know I will never go back from my RS-2's...well maybe a downgrade to the 325is if i really need money heh.


 

 Well technically, the RS-1 does the Grado sound the MOST justice then. I used to have the RS-2, I didn't feel that it was that much better over the 325is, but it still is.
   
  The SR-225 so far is my favorite Grado for the impact and difference in sound compared to the lower end models. At the end of the day I wouldn't mind sitting down with some SR-60's though if I had to.
   

  
  Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> Do you watch Game of Thrones by any chance? Or have you read the book?


 


  I do!


----------



## laxsar

Awesome cover!


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> I do!


 




   
  ****.
   
  That. 
   
  Was. 
   
  Wicked!!!


----------



## ProcessJunkie

I got my first Grados last week. I nice and humble SR60i. I had to start somewhere.

 I'm still getting used to then and to the open design. My family complains a lot about the sound leak. ):


----------



## plastick

Quote: 





processjunkie said:


> I got my first Grados last week. I nice and humble SR60i. I had to start somewhere.
> 
> I'm still getting used to then and to the open design. My family complains a lot about the sound leak. ):


 

  They're just jealous because none of their headphones have sound leak! It's the new rage


----------



## ProcessJunkie

My computer is at the living room, next to my sister pc. I need so much to live alone.
  
  Quote: 





plastick said:


> They're just jealous because none of their headphones have sound leak! It's the new rage


----------



## Nick01

My very first RS1 arrived today from ebay. Woohoo!!!! And it's a vintage too!!! Serial # 274. Pics will come tomorrow!!


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





nick01 said:


> My very first RS1 arrived today from ebay. Woohoo!!!! And it's a vintage too!!! Serial # 274. Pics will come tomorrow!!


 

 Congratulations Nick01 - enjoy them!


----------



## bcasey25raptor

I still can't believe how much I love my Alessandro MS1. So much fun and perfect for metal. I find i reach for them way more often then my Shure SRH840.
   
  I think I am a beginner Gradophile. Best $99 I ever spent.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





bcasey25raptor said:


> I still can't believe how much I love my Alessandro MS1. So much fun and perfect for metal. I find i reach for them way more often then my Shure SRH840.
> 
> I think I am a beginner Gradophile. Best $99 I ever spent.


 
  Yay! More Gradophiles! Just for fun, last night I decided to go for my 80i over my 225i, and I even decided to not use my Total BitHead. I just ran 'em straight out of my MBP and I was still very friggin' pleased. I loooooves me some Grados!


----------



## palmfish

Quote: 





palmfish said:


> Thanks for the info. Would these be a good choice for me to hear the "typical Grado sound?"


 

 Well, the Craigslist seller never responded to my inquiry, but I got a chance to audition the GS1000i along with the Audeze LCD-2 and Sennheiser HD800 at 32 Ohm Audio a couple of days ago.
   
  Long story short, I don't like the Grado's. They sounded WAY too bright for my tastes.
   
  I guess I'm a Sennheiser guy...


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> Yay! More Gradophiles! Just for fun, last night I decided to go for my 80i over my 225i, and I even decided to not use my Total BitHead. I just ran 'em straight out of my MBP and I was still very friggin' pleased. I loooooves me some Grados!


 

  
  Dude you do the same thing too?
   
  If you check my profile, I own like way too many Grados, and I always listen to the lower end models still just to get to know them personally and appreciate the higher end models, I took a swing at the bass hole mod on a pair of old ones, I ended up just recovering all the holes with the same material that they we're made out of.
   
  Right now I think for sound sig, the SR125's are an interesting bunch, I hadn't given them enough credit before and I'm in possession of a new one and an old one now. I think the 125 might be my new bang for the buck Grado to recommend to people if they ever ask me.


----------



## Gwarmi

The 125i is the least loved Grado of them all, closely followed by the RS2i in terms of sheer numbers who own them.
   
  I believe it's the pricing and acclaim of other models that makes them an invisible model in the line-up.
   
  Most jump in with the SR60/80i and then opt for the 225/325 or straight up to the RS1.
   
  I suppose you could also mention the GS1000, a very misunderstood model.


----------



## Vikingatheart

I haven't heard the 125i but I want to. Also, my next Grado is going to be a RS2i, so I won't be jumping to the RS1i.


----------



## dibbler67

I jumped onto the middle of the train with my 325is. I love love love them.


----------



## sysfail

Why not get a unique custom pair?


----------



## dibbler67

Oh wow... those are gorgeous


----------



## maconhel

very beautiful mod ow
   
  I love my RS-1, but I want to hear Hp-1000 lol
   
  joe vs john hum..


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> The 125i is the least loved Grado of them all, closely followed by the RS2i in terms of sheer numbers who own them.
> 
> I believe it's the pricing and acclaim of other models that makes them an invisible model in the line-up.
> 
> ...


 

 wait the rs2 isnt loved? you high?


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> wait the rs2 isnt loved? you high?


 


  I just meant in terms of popularity and ownership numbers outright against other models.
   
  Will say this though, the RS2i down under in Australia is awkwardly priced.
   
  SR225i is $350 Aus dollars
  SR325i is $450 Aus dollars
*RS2i is $680 Aus dollars*
  RS1 is $999 Aus dollars
   
  We should conduct a poll on current model ownership and see what comes up.


----------



## Nick01

Those were the prices back in March, then they dropped in April to:
  SR225i $300
  SR325is $400
  RS2 $600
  RS1 $800
   
  Now they're back up again????
   
   
  Quote:


gwarmi said:


> I just meant in terms of popularity and ownership numbers outright against other models.
> 
> Will say this though, the RS2i down under in Australia is awkwardly priced.
> 
> ...


----------



## Albedo

Meanwhile in Norway...
   
  RS1 - $1645
  RA1 (A/C) - $1189


----------



## Nick01

Quote: 





albedo said:


> Meanwhile in Norway...
> 
> RS1 - $1645
> RA1 (A/C) - $1189


 

  You guys should buy from TTVJ. For some reason, they can ship Grado internationally, unlike other US dealers.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





nick01 said:


>


 


  Hey Nick,
   
  Just checked Audiophile's latest pricing online and those prices are correct.
   
  Like most small boutiques though, that could be a different story over the counter,
  especially when $cash$ is involved speaking from personal experience.
   
  Only update is that the RS1 is $980AUD.
   
  The prices in Norway are off the scale in a big way.


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





nick01 said:


> You guys should buy from TTVJ. For some reason, they can ship Grado internationally, unlike other US dealers.


 

 Really? I phoned them a month or two ago about whether or not they would ship internationally and they said they couldn't. I understand all Registered Grado Dealers are not allowed to ship outside their country due to Grado's international pricing policy. I checked out quite a few American registered dealers and it was the same story all over. I considered using an import service which allocates me a USA postal address, but found the pair I wanted on the head-fi for sale forum.


----------



## pcf

I can't imagine myself buying any Grado headphones in Europe now knowing how much less you can get them for in the US.
  It is almost cheaper to fly over there to buy them.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





pcf said:


> I can't imagine myself buying any Grado headphones in Europe now knowing how much less you can get them for in the US.
> It is almost cheaper to fly over there to buy them.


 


  320 quid for a 325is on your end last time I checked. Ouch.


----------



## RudeWolf

Meanwhile in Latvia... The RS1i is 912$ and oddly so is the RS1. The RS2i is 668$ and so is the RS2. Provided there are actual headhones in stock and the names aren't messed up.


----------



## Nick01

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *jr41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really? I phoned them a month or two ago about whether or not they would ship internationally and they said they couldn't. I understand all Registered Grado Dealers are not allowed to ship outside their country due to Grado's international pricing policy. I checked out quite a few American registered dealers and it was the same story all over. I considered using an import service which allocates me a USA postal address, but found the pair I wanted on the head-fi for sale forum.


 
   
  Really? Well I never phoned them, I just ordered straight away, the first time was for a pair of flat pads (2 weeks shipping time via first class mail), and a month later I ordered the GS1000i, they were out of stock so they told me to wait for about 3 weeks, then another week shipping time via express mail.
  Also I checked out Moon Audio and they also allow shipping to Australia.
  I think Woo Audio might too...
  After I placed my order for the GS1000i, I was very anxious, worried about getting a email from them saying they can't ship overseas and have to refund my money. But instead they told me the good news that my pair has been ordered from Grado. Now I'm a very happy owner the GS1000i. Will never ever sell them.


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





nick01 said:


> Really? Well I never phoned them, I just ordered straight away, the first time was for a pair of flat pads (2 weeks shipping time via first class mail), and a month later I ordered the GS1000i, they were out of stock so they told me to wait for about 3 weeks, then another week shipping time via express mail.
> Also I checked out Moon Audio and they also allow shipping to Australia.
> I think Woo Audio might too...
> After I placed my order for the GS1000i, I was very anxious, worried about getting a email from them saying they can't ship overseas and have to refund my money. But instead they told me the good news that my pair has been ordered from Grado. Now I'm a very happy owner the GS1000i. Will never ever sell them.


 

 Interesting. Perhaps I should have tried your tactic and just ordered a pair - or maybe the rules are different depending on which country the customer is from. All I know is there was no way I was going to pay £765 for a pair of RS1i - although I think they're great headphones they're just not worth that kind of money if you ask me.


----------



## Hifianddrumming

I had only heard a pair of Grado sr60s before yesterday... I heard the 125is. I know that's hardly TOTL or anything but seriously! I was shocked at how amazingly they brought my music to life! Really want to get a pair but, I don't have any money


----------



## koolkat

Joining the club reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal soon


----------



## yd2zhang

Quote: 





koolkat said:


> Joining the club reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal soon


 

 you won't be disappointed! (unless you listen to electronic)


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





koolkat said:


> Joining the club reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal soon


 
   
  Get it done man! What model?
   


  Quote: 





yd2zhang said:


> you won't be disappointed! (unless you listen to electronic)


 

 Yeah my taste in music changed just because I was finding that most non synthesized music sounded amazing on these!


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





yd2zhang said:


> you won't be disappointed! (unless you listen to electronic)


 


  or anything with a sharp highend....


----------



## The Dusk Sky

well i just bought my first set of legit audiophile cans and they are.... sr80is.
   
  Really looking forward to it


----------



## yd2zhang

Got all my musician friends into grados (or was it the other way around?) Now they own the MS1's, the SR125's and the SR80's respectively. Still love my goldies though.


----------



## fabio-fi

Im a metalhead also, and im considering to buy some grado's. Maybe iGrado for portability and looks. Are they any good?


----------



## cck5

Quote: 





fabio-fi said:


> Im a metalhead also, and im considering to buy some grado's. Maybe iGrado for portability and looks. Are they any good?


 


  buy the hf-2 or 325I and dont look back.


----------



## G3n0c|d3

I think I should join the club too...
   
  I got my SR80i and pairing it with maverick D1 and using pretube amp connecting to stepdance and my SR80i.
  one word... Eargasm!
   
  totally worth the money....!


----------



## koolkat

sr60i. starting low 
   
   
   
  Quote: 





> *Chris_Himself* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





>





>


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





koolkat said:


> sr60i. starting low


 

 Warning!!!
   
  The SR60s are a gateway drug that will likely end with the RS1is.


----------



## LCfiner

I just got a pair of SR60i in the mail. this is my first low end grado. I was curious about the bottom of the ladder having used and loved an RS2, HF2, MS1i and PS1000. I also wanted a pair I could carry around and not worry about beating up.
   
  OMG!! these SR60i are so great. yes, they are certainly not as good and not as refined as the other models but they get pretty darn close and still sound wonderfully fun. nice, tight bass, great high end detail and that famously pushy midrange that puts you in the front row of the show.
   
  for under 100 bucks, I don’t know if I could recommend another headphone for people getting into the hobby.


----------



## Vader815

Hey folks I have a few questions for those that would indulge me- I've been looking into 225's for a bit now, and someone recently started really suggesting them, so how would they play music like Nine Inch Nails, The Cure, U2, Radiohead, and rockier stuff in general + some electronic stuff like The Cure/NIN/RH. 
   
  If not, anybody have a req for some cans in that budget?
   
  Best,
   
  -Vader


----------



## fabio-fi

I think i'll start with the RS60's or 80's. If i like them, i will go up in the grado line.


----------



## Cappuccino

I love love love my SR60i's. My first 'high end' headphones, and they're AMAZING.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





cck5 said:


> buy the hf-2 or 325I and dont look back.


 

 ^^^ THis


----------



## Vikingatheart

Welcome, newcomers!


----------



## Nick01

I put a pair of flat pads on my RS1 and the bass became huuuuuge. I couldn't listen to it. I think I'm used to it now, and the bass became totally addictive hehe.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





vader815 said:


> Hey folks I have a few questions for those that would indulge me- I've been looking into 225's for a bit now, and someone recently started really suggesting them, so how would they play music like Nine Inch Nails, The Cure, U2, Radiohead, and rockier stuff in general + some electronic stuff like The Cure/NIN/RH.
> 
> If not, anybody have a req for some cans in that budget?
> 
> ...


 

 You'll do just fine! The Grado not having enough bass vibe fades once you get to the SR225, for some songs it's really punchy!
   
  Radiohead in general sounds great on any good headphone honestly.


----------



## koolkat

Just bought my SR60is. 
   
  Comparing them with the HD438, I'd say that the SR60i don't really wow me that much.
  SR60s have got bass, but it doesn't show as well as the HD438. On the other hand, the
  SR60s are slightly more uplifting than the HD438s, and much more sibilant


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





cappuccino said:


> I love love love my SR60i's. My first 'high end' headphones, and they're AMAZING.


 
  oh hai pinkypie


----------



## plastick

Just went from SR125 to SR225i.. holy
   
  I'm in heaven


----------



## killmurer

Quote: 





koolkat said:


> Comparing them with the HD438, I'd say that the SR60i don't really wow me that much.
> SR60s have got bass, but it doesn't show as well as the HD438. On the other hand, the
> SR60s are slightly more uplifting than the HD438s, and much more sibilant


 


  You must've heard this a lot. I did too. But..
   
  Just try venting and damping the SR-60s!


----------



## Hifianddrumming

Getting my sr125is Saturday 
   
   Should I bother venting/ removing the grill cloth etc?


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





hifianddrumming said:


> Getting my sr125is Saturday
> 
> Should I bother venting/ removing the grill cloth etc?


 


  I would give them a go first


----------



## Hifianddrumming

Will do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried them in the shop (soundhounds) running them through a 5k Mcintosh CD player hooked up to an Antique Sound Lab Tuba amp. Audio bliss for an almost new Grado listener. I'm probably gonna be getting the PS 100 before I know it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





buffalowings said:


> I would give them a go first


----------



## koolkat

Any way to reduce clamp force?
   
  Also, loving the open sound.


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





koolkat said:


> Any way to reduce clamp force?


 


  the headband is a piece of bent steel sheathed in fake (or real leather), just bend the earcups away from each other and the clamping force will be greatly reduced


----------



## koolkat

Hopefully it works :O
   
  The biggest bone in my ear (if that makes sense) hurts after an hour of use.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





hifianddrumming said:


> Will do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  DON'T DOO IT!!!!! the PS1000 and GS1000 were terrible. The amount of money versus the sound was like 1 to 1000 return. Listing to them off of a set up that I'm still jealous of because my amp just cant match the warm sound the WU2+Paradiasa DAC had with my RS-2's and the GS1000 and PS were almost unlistenabal.


----------



## Hifianddrumming

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> DON'T DOO IT!!!!! the PS1000 and GS1000 were terrible. The amount of money versus the sound was like 1 to 1000 return. Listing to them off of a set up that I'm still jealous of because my amp just cant match the warm sound the WU2+Paradiasa DAC had with my RS-2's and the GS1000 and PS were almost unlistenabal.


 
  Thanks for the warning... What are the best Grado headphones than? Besides the HP 1000s...


----------



## Cappuccino

Quote: 





buffalowings said:


> oh hai pinkypie


 
  ohai.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





hifianddrumming said:


> Thanks for the warning... What are the best Grado headphones than? Besides the HP 1000s...


 

 I was blown away by the early production HF-2's. The RS1/2 are also amazing. The 325is are not far behind them as well. If you upgrade I would hit the 325is or go to the RS, the HF2 were amazing but I cant find them for a "good" price. By that i man the RS1 are cheaper. I did do a write up on the RS2 versus the 325is, I decided to go for the RS2 just because I was in love with the bass texture they have over the 325is but the 325's are a fair bit cheaper and are satisfying as well. I did feel the RS1 were not a big upgrade fomr the rs2 for the $200 price hike but I didnt try them with one of the so called "paired amps" such as the Grado RA1.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> DON'T DOO IT!!!!! the PS1000 and GS1000 were terrible. The amount of money versus the sound was like 1 to 1000 return. Listing to them off of a set up that I'm still jealous of because my amp just cant match the warm sound the WU2+Paradiasa DAC had with my RS-2's and the GS1000 and PS were almost unlistenabal.


 
   
  I'm going to cast my vote and say that the GS1000 might be the most polarizing Grado out there.
   
  Friend of mine in Phoenix, Arizona loves his newly acquired GS1000i. If the Euro-reviewers are to be believed
  then they also love the big woodied flagship, same goes for the sole Grado dealer in Melbourne.
  (you'd expect that being a dealer but he talked me into a 325i instead of an RS2i so go figure)
   
  Yet, a lot of people on here reckon they stink. Hmm, I'll never know for myself until a pair stumble upon my path!


----------



## WhiteCrow

ask to try them in store? is what I did, tried every single grado one after another and A/B'ed the rs's and 325is to the rs's. the ps and gs just made my skin crawl.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> ask to try them in store? is what I did, tried every single grado one after another and A/B'ed the rs's and 325is to the rs's. the ps and gs just made my skin crawl.


 
  What is it about he GS and PS that you don't like? Just curious, as I've never tried them.


----------



## WhiteCrow

They were harsh, sibilant to no end. The bass was just odd, not really punchy but like still there. Everything sounded very edgy and peaky.


----------



## LCfiner

my experience owning the PS1000 for the past month has been the complete opposite. run through HRT MS2+ and Burson 160. no sibilance at all. very detailed and it never breaks up with the highs at all. Wonderfully musical sound. 
   
  bass is very good and detailed but does not shake your head like, say, D5000 or the LCD2. 
   
  I also owned an RS2 and those had issues recreating deep bass and had a greater emphasis on the high end. sounded more sparkly than the PS1000 but also a bit less natural.


----------



## WhiteCrow

I'm wondering if there's the classic grado "quality control" problems going on here, because that is about the exact opposite of what I heard with the ps1000, the RS2 do have a bit of trouble with the deep bass but I don't find them to be harsh in the high end. Granted I have the Buttons and relatively early production buttons at that #1237 where i have seen an RS2 button with the S# of 10,000 or about that.


----------



## LCfiner

I guess QC might be an issue but I’d say it’s probably very, very rare to get one that would sound that bad. Most of the reviews and comments of the PS1000 are pretty positive about the quality of the treble. granted, it’s boosted along with the midrange but I’ve never heard it referred to as sibilant or piercing.
   
  I have heard of others complaining about the GS1000 having piercing treble, though. But I’ve never demoed or owned one of those.
   
  this may just be an issue with how different people hear things differently.


----------



## koolkat

hey um, what are some really sibilant tracks? I want to compare my SR60s to my Sennheisers.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Painkiller by Judas Priest
  Over the Seas by AleStorm
  Any Song by System of a Down
  Space Odity by David Bowie.
   
  Painkiller is a great song ot test sibilance on the senns versus the grados. I laughed the first time I tried it on my sr80i's.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Painkiller is a great song to test sibilance on the senns versus the grados. I laughed the first time I tried it on my sr80i's.


 


  This was hilarious, just quickly tested on Vevo with the 325i's and it's a rockin' hot track, not too harsh even with the Ytube compression.
  Tested it on the other lap-top (HP Mini) through the stock oem speaker and nearly sent the thing to an early grave


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> They were harsh, sibilant to no end. The bass was just odd, not really punchy but like still there. Everything sounded very edgy and peaky.


 

 Thanks for the impressions. I hope to go visit moon audio in Holly Springs NC pretty soon, and I'm going to look through their Grados. I'm not sure if I can test them there or not, but if I can then I'll post impressions.


----------



## bcasey25raptor

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Painkiller by Judas Priest
> Over the Seas by AleStorm
> Any Song by System of a Down
> Space Odity by David Bowie.
> ...


 

 With painkiller there is no sibilance with my Alessandro MS1.


----------



## WhiteCrow

I find that INSANELY hard to believe, it's sibilant on my Senn HD555's. Granted its just a bit of sizzle but on my sr80i's I couldn't even listen to it without wincing.


----------



## bcasey25raptor

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> I find that INSANELY hard to believe, it's sibilant on my Senn HD555's. Granted its just a bit of sizzle but on my sr80i's I couldn't even listen to it without wincing.


 


  Like I said. I didn't notice any sibilance.


----------



## koolkat

Nothing too unbearable though.


----------



## Albedo

The originals are OK, but the 2001 remastered are absolutely horrible.. later this year it might be remedied.


----------



## WhiteCrow

I have the metal works NON-remastred collection, is what I listened to them off of.


----------



## Hifianddrumming

Just got my SR-125is


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





hifianddrumming said:


> Just got my SR-125is


 


  Very underrated model, this model will outshoot my HD580 already, the SR225 is just not even fair to compare it with..


----------



## xaval

Quote: 





bcasey25raptor said:


> With painkiller there is no sibilance with my Alessandro MS1.


 
  I don't have the remasters, but either on vynil or CD, I hear no sibilance with mine also. I can actually listen to THIS IS quite clearly. The cymbals do sound too splashy tough :\


----------



## Hifianddrumming

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Very underrated model, this model will outshoot my HD580 already, the SR225 is just not even fair to compare it with..


 

  I know! I heard a lot of hate on them, but I went through with it  Glad I did. All I had before was a pair of hd280s and some MTPCs. Nothing can compare to these babies


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





hifianddrumming said:


> I know! I heard a lot of hate on them, but I went through with it  Glad I did. All I had before was a pair of hd280s and some MTPCs. Nothing can compare to these babies


 

 If it's one thing, I just wish Grado didn't bother with the 1/4" plug on the 125 and 225, anybody with that sort of budget is going to really have access to equipment with that stuff in my opinion. It was my only reservation before I started doing cable mods.
   
  They sound really good and the highs are cleaned up and less "sparkly" which is quite refreshing. If thats worth 50 bucks to you, then so be it! It was for me, I've owned a couple of them down the line and I have one in the Grado shop for an "i" refit right now.
   
  The fun thing isn't just enjoying what you have, it's listening to the other models so you can appreciate the thought process and voodoo (I have no idea how these sound good from an engineering perspective) that goes into each model in the lineup.
   
  I have a fond love for the brand, I recognize it's strengths and weaknesses, and I found the strengths particularly towards my liking and didn't care about the trivial things that people complain about, and I ended up not really listening to the other cans as much until I eventually just quit most other headphones lol. It's narrowminded and I'm trying to get into some DT-880's when funds allow but for the most part I've found bliss. Welcome to the club buddy


----------



## Hifianddrumming

Can't stop listening to these!
   
   I agree, I love the mids. I mean LOVE the mids. I always found the SR80s a little bright, but the treble on the 125s is great. Actually, the whole sound signature is is. And I don't know why people complain about the comfort, they're really light on your head, not hot with the ears and perfect clamp force. People said that they didn't have any bass, but I find they've got enough. They've got the thump there but they definitely won't appeal to bassheads.
   
   Got them plugged into a Fiio E7&E9 combo right now. Surprised with the synergy. These things are incredibly easy to drive, I find about 8-9 o'clock is perfect for comfortable upper volume listening. I do notice that they shine a little bit more with a good amp 
   
   Hopefully when I acquire enough funds (or when christmas comes around) I might be getting the RS2i. Can't wait for that.
   
   It's true and kind of funny, I used to give my MTPC and Sennheisers equal time, Because I liked both their sound signatures. Now I love the Grados and I don't find myself picking the others up as much....
   
   Glad to be in the club now... I think I might be here for a looooong time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> If it's one thing, I just wish Grado didn't bother with the 1/4" plug on the 125 and 225, anybody with that sort of budget is going to really have access to equipment with that stuff in my opinion. It was my only reservation before I started doing cable mods.
> 
> They sound really good and the highs are cleaned up and less "sparkly" which is quite refreshing. If thats worth 50 bucks to you, then so be it! It was for me, I've owned a couple of them down the line and I have one in the Grado shop for an "i" refit right now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





hifianddrumming said:


> Can't stop listening to these!
> 
> 
> Hopefully when I acquire enough funds (or when christmas comes around) I might be getting the RS2i. Can't wait for that.


 

  
  Yeah it's great fun, when you're done you can pass them on here, I wouldn't jump STRAIGHT to the RS-2i's unless you're in a rush to discover everything, go find a pair of SR-225's and 325's to see what the craze about. You can find some very generous people to get rid of some well loved 325's for about 230 these days which is an absolute steal considering the only parts that wear on a Grado are the pads and maybe you get hair oils on the headband, but nothing a wipe down with soap and water won't fix.
   
  That being said just enjoy and try to soak in the sound sig of the 125's before you do anything else. And I think we're going to be seeing a pair of used HD280's on the classfieds pretty soon haha.


----------



## Hifianddrumming

Pretty tough to find headphones in Dubai (I live there )
   
   I've tried the 225s and 325s, for extended periods of time. Although the jump is big, I've *quickly* tried a pair of wood-cupped Grados and love that sound sig. I don't know really... Lots of planning


----------



## regicide

6 weeks ago I bit the bullet and got a pair of sr80i.
  I am absolutely loving them, I even take them with me on the train to university (I wear the excess cable as a belt).
  At some point I would like to upgrade to somewhere in the range of the 325is to the rs1i and was wondering if anyone could offer some suggestions.
   
  My sr80i are currently unamped (I run them off my PCs sound card or clip+), I'm considering getting a Schiit Asgard so if anyone has experience with that amp and grados id love to hear about it.
  I'm also in the process of building a CMOY in an altoids can to see what that does to the sound.
   
  My only issues with the 80i are the brightness/harshness (which I would describe as feeling 'hot') and fatigue, nothing too major as I really like the overall sound signature, very alive and fun. But if I am going to invest in something higher up the line I would certainly prefer a little less brightness and fatigue.
   
  I live in New Zealand and there isn't anywhere locally I can go and audition them, hopefully there will be a meet sometime.​


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





regicide said:


> My only issues with the 80i are the brightness/harshness (which I would describe as feeling 'hot') and fatigue, nothing too major as I really like the overall sound signature, very alive and fun. *But if I am going to invest in something higher up the line I would certainly prefer a little less brightness and fatigue.*
> 
> I love in New Zealand and there isn't anywhere locally I can go and audition them, hopefully there will be a meet sometime.​


 

 What you want is a tube amp as it will generally smooth over the harshness depending on what tubes you end up using.
   
  Little Dot 1+ or HiFiMan EF2 would be a good place to start. I can say that my solid state amplifier does not do anything
  to tame the brightness, perhaps someone can comment on other SS amps that do this.
   
  Alternatively, if you find a good deal on a solid state amp, look for a DAC with a tube-stage like the Eastern Electric
  MiniMax DAC or Maverick Audio D1 Tube Magic to couple it with your Grado.
   
  In the mean time, a bit of EQ will help - I like to notch down a few dB dips at 2.5khz and 4khz


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





regicide said:


> 6 weeks ago I bit the bullet and got a pair of sr80i.
> I am absolutely loving them, I even take them with me on the train to university (I wear the excess cable as a belt).
> At some point I would like to upgrade to somewhere in the range of the 325is to the rs1i and was wondering if anyone could offer some suggestions.
> 
> ...


 


  Hey there!
   
  SR-80 doesn't need an amp, I doubt the rest of the line up to the SR-225 needs anything other than maybe a portable amp for extra volume to compensate for the bowl pads putting the drivers further away from your ears in my experience 
   
  I used to own a Gilmore Lite (very good desktop amp with a great volume knob) until the way I realized it wasn't worth the trouble, money, and space to run them with just Grados. Your mileage may vary but the reason I like these is because they're so darn efficient.
   
  The brightness and fatigue most certainly goes away with the 125 actually. I'm getting my 125 back from the "i" refit and if you're very curious I can offer you a deal on them when they get back after I take some pics for my viewing pleasure!
   
  The 225 is smoother and gives you really tight punchy bass along with what you're already used to. The SR325 is still bright but the treble is less sparkly (or if you want to put it negatively, "grainy") but you really do have a world class headphone capable of running with HD650, DT880, and K701s. It loses to them in overall construction and comfort, but hey sound is what really talks in this hobby!


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





regicide said:


> 6 weeks ago I bit the bullet and got a pair of sr80i.
> I am absolutely loving them, I even take them with me on the train to university (I wear the excess cable as a belt).
> At some point I would like to upgrade to somewhere in the range of the 325is to the rs1i and was wondering if anyone could offer some suggestions.
> 
> ...


 

 From personal experience, I would think the next jump should be 225i then RS1i. I wouldn't bother with the Grados in between (especially the SR325is).


----------



## WhiteCrow

interesting, I feel the exact opposite. I wouldn't bother with anything below the 325is.


----------



## bcasey25raptor

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> interesting, I feel the exact opposite. I wouldn't bother with anything below the 325is.


 


  I am not sure if I could convince myself to spend that much on a Grado. Yet at least anyways.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





bcasey25raptor said:


> I am not sure if I could convince myself to spend that much on a Grado. Yet at least anyways.


 


  All Grado models have their place in my opinion --> 60i to 225i are great for portable use on the go and in the office
  and the 325i up range are strictly for at home/studio use. Still does not stop some amongst us from walking the streets
  with a pair of RS1's / Ms Pro's around our necks.
   
  Here's John Mayer (not a fan myself) doing just that :-


----------



## WhiteCrow

I use my grados around town sometimes ahah...when it's not raining.


----------



## bcasey25raptor

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> I use my grados around town sometimes ahah...when it's not raining.


 


  Ya it rarely rains here in the desert so I don't need to worry much.


----------



## WhiteCrow

they have deserts in canada?!?!?!?!?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> they have deserts in canada?!?!?!?!?


 


  Ummmm yeah, we also have lots of mountains rivers forests tundra snow houses streets skating rinks hockey players millions of hot Canadian women and polar bears. Contrary to popular belief there isn't to many igloo's up here though.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Spoiler



sarcasm


----------



## regicide

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> What you want is a tube amp as it will generally smooth over the harshness depending on what tubes you end up using.
> 
> Little Dot 1+ or HiFiMan EF2 would be a good place to start. I can say that my solid state amplifier does not do anything
> to tame the brightness, perhaps someone can comment on other SS amps that do this.
> ...


 
  After you mentioned EQ I found a post on this forums about EQ settings on a clip+ for grados, just took the higher freqs down a few notches and its a huge improvement.
  As for amps, I was thinking of getting a set up from Schiit so asgard/valhalla/lyr although I was leaning more towards the solid-state asgard.
  Does the brightness lessen in the higher-priced grados?
   
  Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Hey there!
> 
> SR-80 doesn't need an amp, I doubt the rest of the line up to the SR-225 needs anything other than maybe a portable amp for extra volume to compensate for the bowl pads putting the drivers further away from your ears in my experience
> 
> ...


 
  Interesting, it seems opinions are very mixed. The feel I was getting was "grados are fine without amps, but get better with one".
  I am glad to hear the brightness is less with the 125, hopefully that is also true furthur up the line.
   
  Thanks for the offer on the 125i, but I'm suffering from a bit of upgradeitis so my 'plan of attack' was to save up a bit and get a decent set up (phones, amp and dac) rather than crawling my way up the line (and wanting to upgrade again later).
   
  Would you say that the 225 is less bright than the 325?
   
   
  Can anyone comment on the brightness of the rs1i/rs2i ? (in relation to the 80i would help). Browsing the forums I get very mixed opinions, some say the 2/1 sound very different, others say they sound the same and the price difference isn't worthwhile.


----------



## regicide

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Here's John Mayer (not a fan myself) doing just that :-


 

 That is class.
   


  Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> I use my grados around town sometimes ahah...when it's not raining.


 

 I use my 80is regardless of the weather, just take an umbrella when its raining.
  Looking at your profile though you have the rs2 vintage 
  **** good looking jack in your profile picture...


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





regicide said:


> After you mentioned EQ I found a post on this forums about EQ settings on a clip+ for grados, just took the higher freqs down a few notches and its a huge improvement.
> As for amps, I was thinking of getting a set up from Schiit so asgard/valhalla/lyr although I was leaning more towards the solid-state asgard.
> Does the brightness lessen in the higher-priced grados?
> 
> ...


 

 Most headphones benefit one way or the other from having a headphone amp, but to be honest I'd rather have an RS-1 with something like a Mini^3 than an SR325 with a Schiit Valhalla. Grados dont' exactly scale with amplification upgrades as well as it's competitors which is a good and band thing, good because it saves money, bad because if you listen to other headphones and enjoy the shopping process for other gear, thats one less headphone thats really going to shine with your new stuff. The grail amp for Grados is a Mapletree Audio EAR which is a handbuilt tube amp, I don't feel it'd be as good as some solid state options but it's got plenty of meaty full bodied tube warmth which is great for cans like this.
   
  Buy the most expensive Grado you can afford. As for the 225 vs 325 thing, I don't know where the 325 being really bright and shrill comes from, the aluminum just tightens up the sparklyness for me. In fact Alghazanth who I talk to everyday for like an hour, says he found the SR225 shrill but the 325is just fine, which means the treble must have been a lot more refined vs brightness.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Most headphones benefit one way or the other from having a headphone amp, but to be honest I'd rather have an RS-1 with something like a Mini^3 than an SR325 with a Schiit Valhalla. Grados dont' exactly scale with amplification upgrades as well as it's competitors which is a good and band thing, good because it saves money, bad because if you listen to other headphones and enjoy the shopping process for other gear, thats one less headphone thats really going to shine with your new stuff. *The grail amp for Grados is a Mapletree Audio EAR which is a handbuilt tube amp, I don't feel it'd be as good as some solid state options but it's got plenty of meaty full bodied tube warmth which is great for cans like this.*
> 
> Buy the most expensive Grado you can afford. As for the 225 vs 325 thing, I don't know where the 325 being really bright and shrill comes from, the aluminum just tightens up the sparklyness for me. In fact Alghazanth who I talk to everyday for like an hour, says he found the SR225 shrill but the 325is just fine, which means the treble must have been a lot more refined vs brightness.


 


  Have not heard it myself, no surprise there and I doubt few on here have either - but this puppy could be the king
  pairing with a Grado. Stumbled across it the other day, supposedly John has one at Grado HQ in Brooklyn and it
  played a part in finalizing the PS1000. Must find this 'supposed' source again.
   
  Then again, does not mean it would do wonders with anything RS1 and under. Bet it sounds nice though!
   
  E.A.R HP4 - $5000USD+ - Ouch!


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





regicide said:


> After you mentioned EQ I found a post on this forums about EQ settings on a clip+ for grados, just took the higher freqs down a few notches and its a huge improvement.
> As for amps, I was thinking of getting a set up from Schiit so asgard/valhalla/lyr although I was leaning more towards the solid-state asgard.
> Does the brightness lessen in the higher-priced grados?


 
   
  I did find the 225i to be more forgiving of certain recordings than my 325i the time that I had it for a couple of weeks.
   
  As for the Schiit range of amps, I'm hoping to snag a listen in a few weeks at a Head-Fi meet. Suffice to say that
  the Lyr should be overkill for a Grado-only collection of phones. It would keep the door open though if you wanted an
  LCD-2 or HE-6 down the track.
   
  No need to get ahead of myself but if the tax man is kind to me in a few weeks then I'll be pulling the trigger on a
  Cayin HA-1A. I have yet to find a review that speaks any ill of this tube amp, the only criticism appears to be that
  the stock tubes could be better but can be easily 'rolled' in the future. I love the 4 x different setting impedance rotary
  switch on the back of this amp.


----------



## cmac2010

Hey guys I'm new to the Hi-Fi scene, and am considering getting the Alessandro Music Series Two Dynamic Headphones by Grado. Do you think that this would be a sufficient headphone for my first hi-fi headphone? I have over $3000 invested in my car stereo and SQ just makes me happy. Thanks for the help in advance guys!


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





cmac2010 said:


> Hey guys I'm new to the Hi-Fi scene, and am considering getting the Alessandro Music Series Two Dynamic Headphones by Grado. Do you think that this would be a sufficient headphone for my first hi-fi headphone? I have over $3000 invested in my car stereo and SQ just makes me happy. Thanks for the help in advance guys!


 

 I've heard the MS-1 but not the MS-2, if it's anything like the reports I've read and my comparison between my SR80i and the MS-1
  then you can expect it to be less treble happy than the 325i. The newer 325is might be tamer in the treble from what I hear.
   
  Still, you probably do not know how sensitive your ears are to the 'Grado Grate' as some people call it


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> I've heard the MS-1 but not the MS-2, if it's anything like the reports I've read and my comparison between my SR80i and the MS-1
> then you can expect it to be less treble happy than the 325i. *The newer 325is might be tamer in the treble from what I hear.*
> 
> Still, you probably do not know how sensitive your ears are to the 'Grado Grate' as some people call it


 

 I thought they were pretty similar (SR325i and SR325is). The original SR325 did have more treble (way too much IMO).


----------



## koolkat

15 hours of total listening time. 
   
  I love these Grados for songs like 2 Hearts (Digitalism) and Forrest Gump (Digitalism). Enough bass, very nice tight percussions,
  and the vocals still don't sound buried under all that. I'm using the Grados for fast songs, mainly Digitalism, Nirvana, Trivium,
  Roadrunner United mix, A7X's So Far Away, stuff like that. I also love listening to unplugged or acoustic songs on these cans.
   
  I find the highs refreshing. They're not overly sibilant and the highs aren't too painful to listen to (unless I turn the volume up ). 
  Great for acoustic guitar type songs. Oh. I was thinking of getting an amp to pair with these SR60s but decided against that.
  Adding the amp might make the headphones too bassy. 
   
  Contrary to what the majority say, I think the SR60s are not too polarising. There are songs that perform better on my HD438s but
  you'll be just fine playing those on the SR60s. 
   
  Yes, I'm a fan now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  P.S Those who are new to the _world of headphones_ and are looking for sub 100 cans, look into getting the SR60s and some HD414
  ear pads.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





koolkat said:


> Yes, I'm a fan now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hey koolkat,
   
  I've got 2 x sets of HD 414 pads on order, sight unseen - I thought they would be identical to my SR80i flat pads?
   
  The same pads that come stock on the SR60i right?


----------



## CEE TEE

Recommend washing those HD 414's though..._they are scratchy!_
   
  If you have two pair, you can "quarter-mod" one pair and keep the others "whole".  Tune the treble a bit...


----------



## vpop4me

So I just purchased my very first pair of high quality headphones. I found a dealer willing to sell the RS1i's at nearly 20% off list. I'm looking forward to the new cans arriving next week! I am now a member of the Grado club.
   
  Now my research begins for a headphone amp.
   
  Thanks to this forum for providing so much valuable information.


----------



## CEE TEE

I recommend spending a good amount of time with them (genres, moods, get used to them).
   
  Then see what you would like to do to your RS1i's sound.  (If anything.)
   
  That will help your amp search.
   
   
*Congrats.  Enjoy the journey!!*


----------



## koolkat

The pads on the HD414 are softer than the stock SR60 pads.
  I didn't notice really notice any differences in the SQ between my stock and HD414 pads.
   
  I did audition both the SR60 and SR80 before buying the SR60s but I didn't notice any difference
  in the shape/design of the SR80s. The stock ear pads on both the SR60s and SR80s should be
  the same. 
   
   
  Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Hey koolkat,
> 
> I've got 2 x sets of HD 414 pads on order, sight unseen - I thought they would be identical to my SR80i flat pads?
> 
> The same pads that come stock on the SR60i right?


 


  I quarter-modded my stock pads, decided to keep my HD414 pads safe for now since I've only got 1 pair. 
   
  The quarter modded stock pads made the sound a little brighter imo, but for some reason I felt that they were
  much more uncomfortable for prolonged usage.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> *Must find this 'supposed' source again.*


 

 Betcha it was a phonograph! You're forgetting the OTHER product they're known for haha!


----------



## maconhel

I love my rs1 semi vintage B....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Vintage S or rs1i will be better?


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





maconhel said:


> I love my rs1 semi vintage B....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Just slightly different IMO.


----------



## GreenTea

So I just got my brand new MS1s in the mail today. They're my first audiophile headphones and they sound awesome. I've definately become a Grado fan. I couldn't stop listening to music for hours non-stop! 
   
  Only have 1 complaint. Although the sound quality is awesome the MS1s clamp to my head really really hard and after a while I found myself to actually be in a little pain from it. I just bent the headband a bit and it seems a bit better. Don't know it's a lasting effect on these headphones or not.


----------



## koolkat

I feel the HD414 yellow pads make the headphones a lot more comfortable.


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





greentea said:


> So I just got my brand new MS1s in the mail today. They're my first audiophile headphones and they sound awesome. I've definately become a Grado fan. I couldn't stop listening to music for hours non-stop!
> 
> Only have 1 complaint. Although the sound quality is awesome the MS1s clamp to my head really really hard and after a while I found myself to actually be in a little pain from it. I just bent the headband a bit and it seems a bit better. Don't know it's a lasting effect on these headphones or not.


 

 bend the headband* a lot*. there’s nothing wrong with doing that. I’ve done this with every grado I’ve owned. it’s a very flexible metal band and you can reshape it to your head. I only have a very light pressure from the pads on my ears


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





regicide said:


> I use my 80is regardless of the weather, just take an umbrella when its raining.
> Looking at your profile though you have the rs2 vintage
> **** good looking jack in your profile picture...


 
  heh thanks, the gold has faded a lot but it's an ALO repair. They said the original jack got JACKEd up*ha ha ha ha ha* so they put on a I think he said "Quick Flip" plug on it. anyways it was free and used silver solder!


----------



## SHAHZADA123

I began my headphones journey with the RS1i in December 2010. It was immediately love at first..sound.
  Two months later I bought the GS1000i closely followed by the PS1000.
   
  Unfortunately, the PS1000 developed driver issues almost immediately and I have'nt had a chance for any critical listening.
  I will post impressions of PS1000 later, when I get it back from repairs.
  In the mean time, I'll try to list some comparitive impressions of GS1000i & RS1i.
   
  After trying out various permutations and combinations, with all components at hand, I was finally able to settle on these as the best setups for the respective Headphones : 
  GS1000i setup : Olive 06HD Music server>Denon PMA 250SE Stereo Amp>Speaker Cable>APPV Headphone Adapter>GS1000i
  RS1i setup      : Olive 06HD Music server>Balanced Out >Woo WA22>RS1i (Black Dragon Balanced Cable with Furutech 3Pin XLRs)
   
  Obviously, IMHO :
  Both are excellent headphones and quite significantly different from one another.
   
  Burn-in : The GS need at least 400-500 hrs to calm the trebble shrillness and even then its still bright. Without proper amping, I would'nt blame people finding them unpleasant. BUT with the right amp they are absolutely stunning.
  The RS1i on the other hand sound good right out of the bat. 50hrs of listening and you'll fall in love all over again.
   
  Highs : Nice sparkle & shine on both, but much smoother and more extended on the GS. You feel a slight roll-off on the RS but ONLY after you have heard the GS (remember this is a comparative review).
   
  Mids : Upront, almost right in your face, on the RS & slightly further with the GS. First row--Fourth row kind of difference. More organic on the RS, smoother on the GS. Slightly thinner on the RS than on the GS, VERY slightly.
   
  Bass : Tighter, with a bigger punch and signaficantly lower on the GS than the RS. No boom or bloatedness experienced on either.
   
  Soundstage : Substantially bigger on the GS. Better separation of instruments. You can feel the air between instruments on the GS a lot more than the RS. The imaging is same on both.
   
  Sound Quality : More organic, warm and mellow on the RS. More clinical (not on the cold side) on the GS.
   
  Conclusion  : Get the RS1i if you want great sound without the hassle of trying out different amps. They sound good even with the iPod.
                      If you want to bring out the best in them, get a nice tube amp and you WILL be mesmerized.
                      The GS1000i, OTOH,  are in their own league ONLY when you get the right amp. Even with the Woo WA22 amp, they
                      sounded bright. But when you get them the right amp, they will simply blow you away.
                      The best option would be to go with an amp which has treble control. If you happen to have a low wattage speaker amp,
                      do try out the speaker taps using a headphone adapter. The extra power just brings out the best in them.
   
  Hope this helps.
   
   
   
  Components Inventory :
  Headphones : LCD-2, HD800, PS1000, GS1000i, RS1i,
  Source/DAC : Olive 06HD Music Server. Cambridge 840C, MHDT Balanced Havan DAC
  Amps          : Woo WA22, Headroom Ultra Amp/Dac, Schiit Lyr, Denon PMA 250 SE.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





shahzada123 said:


> I began my headphones journey with the RS1i in December 2010. It was immediately love at first..sound.
> Two months later I bought the GS1000i closely followed by the PS1000.
> 
> Unfortunately, the PS1000 developed driver issues almost immediately and I have'nt had a chance for any critical listening.
> ...


 
  Great write up! Thanks!


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> Great write up! Thanks!


 

 Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





shahzada123 said:


> Thanks for the kind words.


 

 Sorry to hear that the PS1000 developed issues straight out of the box.
   
  Maybe a bad batch escaped out the doors at Grado, yours is the
  second case I've encountered. The other guy had the left driver
  die.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Sorry to hear that the PS1000 developed issues straight out of the box.
> 
> Maybe a bad batch escaped out the doors at Grado, yours is the
> second case I've encountered. The other guy had the left driver
> die.


 

 Just FYI, I had to get both the others (GS&RS) repaired as well.
  Did infact communicate with Grado about this issue, but got a curt response saying 'you can never tell when a driver will get spoilt'.
   
  I do'nt want to get into any Grado Q/C bashing, especially since they were kind enough to repair all these(FOC), knowing fully well that they were not liable. Shipping to & fro was paid by yours truly.
   
  IMO once burn-in was complete, the drivers opened up nicely and THEN, for some strange technical reason, started distorting.
   
  RS1i      : distortion after about 80-90 hrs
  GS1000i : approx 250 hrs.
  PS1000 : about 30-40 hrs
   
  Must add that they did get them right the second time around.
  Waiting for the PS1000 now.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





shahzada123 said:


> Just FYI, I had to get both the others (GS&RS) repaired as well.
> Did infact communicate with Grado about this issue, but got a curt response saying 'you can never tell when a driver will get spoilt'.
> 
> I do'nt want to get into any Grado Q/C bashing, especially since they were kind enough to repair all these(FOC), knowing fully well that they were not liable. Shipping to & fro was paid by yours truly.
> ...


 
   
  Precisely why I feel privileged to live 20 minutes away from the only official Grado dealer in Australia.
   
  If I ever had an issue, it could save me some freight costs for a direct exchange.


----------



## MegaMushroom

Finally got my SR60i's today... Gotta say I'm liking them.


----------



## dirkgently

Picked up the SR80i yesterday.  New for $80 from an authorized dealer was a price I couldn't pass up on.  So far, I've thrown John Coltrane, Tom Waits, Muse, Carl Orff, Radiohead, and Ryan Adams at them and there's nothing I've been disappointed with, although for me they've shined the most with Tom Waits, bringing his vocals right to the front, while leaving the accompanying instrumentation very present.  Guitar tracks have good attack.  Cymbals retain a nice, clear sizzle without overly emphasizing the high end.  Bass is tight and balanced.  Tracks that would pound on my car system with a 12" subwoofer in a sealed box sound full and pleasing on the SR80i without being obnoxious.  Listening to "Carmina Burana," a track that can get muddy very easily through lesser speakers/headphones, I was able to easily discern the chorus from the strings and the percussion.


----------



## TwoTrack

I bought some Grado RS2i cans yesterday.  Have just around 6 hours on them so far but they sound great on my test track Keith Don't Go by Nils Lofgren.
   
  I use these for monitoring recordings so I wanted something very open with a good level of detail.  Also have a pair of ALO modded 225s which I like a lot.  These seem to have better bass and mids so far.
   
  The new "i" series cable is really a nice improvement not just for sound but also keeping the twisting down which is a problem with my 125s.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





twotrack said:


> The new "i" series cable is really a nice improvement not just for sound but also keeping the twisting down which is a problem with my 125s.


 
   
  I'm often trying to discern how much of an advantage the extra conductors really play when it comes to the new "i" series cable.  I have two pair of woodied SR-225i headphones: one has the heavier "i" cable and the other has the older style cable.  I really can't tell much of a difference when it comes to sound.  Again, though, that might just be my opinion.  Also, I'll agree about the heavier cable being less prone to some of the twisting issues that the non-i cable experienced.  However, at times, the heavier cable seems like a hose due to its bulkiness.
   
  However, these are just my experiences.  I do desire to go for a braided silver wire cable some day.  But, that kind of detracts slightly from the darker stealthy look of the Grado black cable.  Maybe, the silver wire comes in other sheathing colors besides the clear.  A nice, black silicone would look great.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





megamushroom said:


> Finally got my SR60i's today... Gotta say I'm liking them.


 

  
  Quote: 





dirkgently said:


> Picked up the SR80i yesterday.  New for $80 from an authorized dealer was a price I couldn't pass up on.  So far, I've thrown John Coltrane, Tom Waits, Muse, Carl Orff, Radiohead, and Ryan Adams at them and there's nothing I've been disappointed with, although for me they've shined the most with Tom Waits, bringing his vocals right to the front, while leaving the accompanying instrumentation very present.  Guitar tracks have good attack.  Cymbals retain a nice, clear sizzle without overly emphasizing the high end.  Bass is tight and balanced.  Tracks that would pound on my car system with a 12" subwoofer in a sealed box sound full and pleasing on the SR80i without being obnoxious.  Listening to "Carmina Burana," a track that can get muddy very easily through lesser speakers/headphones, I was able to easily discern the chorus from the strings and the percussion.


 

 Welcome, guys!


----------



## TwoTrack

It's hard to tell how much is better cable or improved drivers but I have done the comparison with both the 125s I have versus the 125i and the 325s and there is some improvement.  It would be nice to hear what a silver cable could do on the RS2is.
  
  Quote: 





wje said:


> i
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gradocans

About a week ago I bought a used sr325is's from ebay, also bought a JDS labs altoids tin amp...I was getting interested in this audiophile when I bought a shure srh240's from my friend, so I did some research... and loved the vintage looking, love inducing Grados... I went for them even thought where I live no one has them and the most i have payed for headphones was 50 for the shures. When I received them... THE SOUND erected my hairs and i felt that this was the most beautiful thing ever heard...I'm in love with Grado, with their philosophy about artisan production quality, and also how moddable they seem to be, they have received approval from my friend, but most importantly, from my classical guitar teacher, Jose Antonio Lopez (search on youtube "Jose Antonio Lopez un sueño en la floresta"). When he tried them with a song he used in class, He opened his eyes and told me "Where I can get this!?', I just gotta say, I just love Grado.


----------



## cmac2010

My Grado Alessandro MS2i Headphone comes in this Wednesday! I'm so stoked!


----------



## TwoTrack

Enjoy!
  
  Quote: 





cmac2010 said:


> My Grado Alessandro MS2i Headphone comes in this Wednesday! I'm so stoked!


----------



## wje

Quote: 





gradocans said:


> also bought a JDS labs altoids tin amp..


 
   
  I just saw a tin of Newman's Own cinnamon mints. I think this would make a beautiful tin for one of those amps.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





twotrack said:


> It's hard to tell how much is better cable or improved drivers but I have done the comparison with both the 125s I have versus the 125i and the 325s and there is some improvement.  It would be nice to hear what a silver cable could do on the RS2is.


 
   
  I've heard what the silver cable did to the RS-325 Grados (in wooden cups).  The sound was sweet!  Much different - and improved, over the standard Grado SR-325.


----------



## TwoTrack

Quote: 





wje said:


> I've heard what the silver cable did to the RS-325 Grados (in wooden cups).  The sound was sweet!  Much different - and improved, over the standard Grado SR-325.


 
   
  My 225s have silver cable and wooden cups and sound terrific.


----------



## regicide

Quote: 





gradocans said:


> About a week ago I bought a used sr325is's from ebay, also bought a JDS labs altoids tin amp...I was getting interested in this audiophile when I bought a shure srh240's from my friend, so I did some research... and loved the vintage looking, love inducing Grados... I went for them even thought where I live no one has them and the most i have payed for headphones was 50 for the shures. When I received them... THE SOUND erected my hairs and i felt that this was the most beautiful thing ever heard...I'm in love with Grado, with their philosophy about artisan production quality, and also how moddable they seem to be, they have received approval from my friend, but most importantly, from my classical guitar teacher, Jose Antonio Lopez (search on youtube "Jose Antonio Lopez un sueño en la floresta"). When he tried them with a song he used in class, He opened his eyes and told me "Where I can get this!?', I just gotta say, I just love Grado.


 

 Welcome to the club.
  Very enjoyable performance, thanks for the mention.


----------



## gradocans

YES!!! I am quite pretty handy with electronics...so i bought them first to see how they are supposed to be heard when they are well made, so I think that will be my next project!! a Ra1 in a yugioh tin amp!


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





gradocans said:


> When I received them... THE SOUND erected my hairs and i felt that this was the most beautiful thing ever heard...I'm in love with Grado, with their philosophy about artisan production quality, and also how moddable they seem to be, they have received approval from my friend, but most importantly, from my classical guitar teacher, Jose Antonio Lopez (search on youtube "Jose Antonio Lopez un sueño en la floresta"). When he tried them with a song he used in class, He opened his eyes and told me "Where I can get this!?', I just gotta say, I just love Grado.


 

 Guitars and Grado's are like Peanut Butter & Jelly


----------



## dirkgently

I must agree with that sentiment.  "Lover, You Should've Come Over" by Jeff Buckley was already one of my favorite songs.  When I listened to it through my PC on my 80s last night...  It was a revelation.  I must admit I got a little emotional.


----------



## laxsar

Quote: 





dirkgently said:


> I must agree with that sentiment.  "Lover, You Should've Come Over" by Jeff Buckley was already one of my favorite songs.  *When I listened to it through my PC on my 80s last night...  It was a revelation.*  I must admit I got a little emotional.


 

 Amen. Can't count how many 'rediscovery' sessions when I went through my collection. Or when you stumble upon performances like these on youtube:
   




   




   
  Normal reactions include and not limited to:
   

 Taking off your Grado from your head and looking at it in wonder.
 Close your eyes, furl your eyebrows, bite lower lip, tap foot and bob head.


----------



## TwoTrack

About 20 hours burn-in on the RS2i, bass deep and taut and more clear and open.  Nils Lofgren and Van Morrison sound great!


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





laxsar said:


>


 
  This song is fantastic. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Hifianddrumming

My favorite (Grado) Song. Just my favorite song ever.
   
   Sounds better in Flac


----------



## dyl1dyl

RS1s are great! I still listen to them even after getting my LCD 2s


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





dyl1dyl said:


> RS1s are great! I still listen to them even after getting my LCD 2s


 


  Let me guess - the RS1 is still your 'go-to' headphone for rock, blues, acoustic or jazz?
   
  Keen to hear the LCD2 for the first time this weekend myself at a meet.


----------



## Chris_Himself

This might seem stupid but I HAD to do this, I sent my pair of SR125's in for an "i" upgrade to the factory... these pair had died from an early death from somebody recabling them, I bought the pair on Craigslist for $85, sent them out to Grado, and now I'm getting 'em back!
   
  Apparently they have the UHPLC 8-conductor cable on them along with the larger earcups and bowl pads. Plus side is I have a set of SR125 drivers with old cups coming, time for the SR-60's to get an upgrade!
   
  By the way, I own two SR125's now.
   
  Yes this is a disease.
   
  If you EVER spot any broken Grado parts or broken Grado headphones on the classifieds, do not hesitate to pick 'em up! I got brand new drivers, cups, and cable for 65 bucks including return shipping. It's a bit steep yeah, but I get a bunch of leftover junk to play with too!


----------



## koolkat

I got PTSD from modding my SR60s.
   
  Cups shrank, Grado ring (that sits on the cups) shrank.
   
  Had to re-heat/melt and reshape it to make it fit.
   
   
  It all worked out fine.. but never again !


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





koolkat said:


> I got PTSD from modding my SR60s.
> 
> Cups shrank, Grado ring (that sits on the cups) shrank.
> 
> ...


 

  
  I've had some close calls with recabling Grados in my earlier days. You're apparently supposed to melt the solder without melting the glue and lifting the solder pad off to disconnect a wire so thin, I needed a 8x magnifier to see it... and I already wear glasses lol. It's all sorted out now with the newer models though.
   
  Yeah I'm not going to be doing any Moddo's for anybody anytime soon haha... big big headache, I really appreciate the work that Marty does anyway.
   
  Glad you got that sorted out mate, I kinda panicked when I read your report on that situation, I had some stock SR-60 cups ready for ya


----------



## koolkat

Thanks for your concern Chris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Here's a pic of my abused 60s
   

   
  XD
  
  Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Yeah I'm not going to be doing any Moddo's for anybody anytime soon haha... big big headache, I really appreciate the work that Marty does anyway.
> 
> Glad you got that sorted out mate, I kinda panicked when I read your report on that situation, I had some stock SR-60 cups ready for ya


----------



## TwoTrack

Well I decided I liked the RS2i so much, I wanted to try the RS-1i so I called my dealer Audio Alternative and they let me upgrade for the difference.
   
  Breaking them in now.  I will let you know how I like them.  The build quality is a bit better with the metal frames and deeper cups.


----------



## drubrew

For all you Grado fans. Grado just released the new PS500 headphones. Here is a picture. I dont have a lot of details yet. I got to listen to them this summer while visiting Grado. Very nice for sure but need to compare them to my PS-1s. We just put our order in so hopefully I can compare soon to some other Grado phones. Sorry the picture is not great it is all the have. I put more info in my forum and will add to it as I find out more info.


----------



## LCfiner

I wonder how those PS500 will compare to the HF2… or is this is just going to be a long run production version of the HF2. (it looks exactly the same down to the angles cut into the metal cups so I guess Grado isn’t making an attempt to avoid the comparison).
   
  I look forward to reading some impressions and comparisons.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





drubrew said:


> For all you Grado fans. Grado just released the new PS500 headphones. Here is a picture. I dont have a lot of details yet. I got to listen to them this summer while visiting Grado. Very nice for sure but need to compare them to my PS-1s. We just put our order in so hopefully I can compare soon to some other Grado phones. Sorry the picture is not great it is all the have. I put more info in my forum and will add to it as I find out more info.


 

 Interesting.  Very interesting.  What is Grado's MSRP on these new headphones?
   
  Thanks,


----------



## Questhate

Wayne,
   
  Looks to be $600. These seem very similar to the HF-2. How much did those go for when they were released?


----------



## LCfiner

from the sponsor announcement thread, it’s $595.


----------



## xaval

Grado is selling a modded HF2?


----------



## Vikingatheart

They look pretty rad!


----------



## kite7

Looks boring, please remake the PS-1


----------



## wje

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> They look pretty rad!


 

 Yeah, but $600 can also buy me a new pair of SR-225i Grados, some rad wooden cups and have $300 to spare towards an amp.


----------



## LCfiner

small point but it looks like they’re not using Arial font (thankfully) on the engraving around the edge. the G in Grado is the most obvious difference.
   
  that’s assuming the engraving is final and not some preliminary thing or if it was photoshopped in.


----------



## xaval

Quote: 





wje said:


> Yeah, but $600 can also buy me a new pair of SR-225i Grados, some rad wooden cups and have $300 to spare towards an amp.


 
  Bulls eye


----------



## drubrew

Quote: 





wje said:


> Interesting.  Very interesting.  What is Grado's MSRP on these new headphones?
> 
> Thanks,


 

 $595


  Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> I wonder how those PS500 will compare to the HF2… or is this is just going to be a long run production version of the HF2. (it looks exactly the same down to the angles cut into the metal cups so I guess Grado isn’t making an attempt to avoid the comparison).
> 
> I look forward to reading some impressions and comparisons.


 


  I did not think to take my HF-2s with me when I went to Grado Labs to listen to them. So Until I get them I cant compare. The signature did seem sort of different from what I remember of the HF-2.


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





questhate said:


> Wayne,
> 
> Looks to be $600. These seem very similar to the HF-2. How much did those go for when they were released?


 


 $429 plus shipping from Todd at TTVJ, which was $16 if I remember correctly.


----------



## TwoTrack

Hmmm, maybe I moved a day too fast in buying my RS-1i's today.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





drubrew said:


> For all you Grado fans. Grado just released the new PS500 headphones. Here is a picture. I dont have a lot of details yet. I got to listen to them this summer while visiting Grado. Very nice for sure but need to compare them to my PS-1s. We just put our order in so hopefully I can compare soon to some other Grado phones. Sorry the picture is not great it is all the have. I put more info in my forum and will add to it as I find out more info.


 

  
  Well, Drew it's time for me to sell my RS-2 and both my SR-125 and give you a call!


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Well, Drew it's time for me to sell my RS-2 and both my SR-125 and give you a call!


 
   
  Just as I was happy and content to save up for a GS1000i - they pull me back in.
   

  
  PS500
    Features:
  Vented diaphragm
  Hybrid air chamber
  UHPLC copper voice coil wire
  UHPLC copper connecting cord

   Tranducer type
  dynamic
  Operating principle
  open air
  Frequency Response
  14-29
  SPL 1mW
  98
  Normal Impedance
  32ohms
  Driver matched db
  .05

   There is art in the heart and soul of every Grado product. The PS500 truly conveys the heart and soul of every
  musical performance you will listen to through them. This is the result of the art learned over the course of almost
  60 years of designing and manufacturing products that faithfully follows music.
   
  A compact monitoring tool that will put a smile on the face of the most demanding music professionals as
  well of demanding audiophiles.
  Happy Listening,
 John Grado


----------



## Chris_Himself

I dunno about Grados for monitoring...
   
  Hey hey hey since you own K601's do you feel they're kind of close to an SR-80 but with tolerable highs? I JUST got back from listening to a pair and I really like them now compared to angry basshead terrible portable amp Chris back in the 2007 days.


----------



## laxsar

I almost jumped up from my seat and started clapping at the news of PS500, if these sounded anywhere near PS-1 gonna have to order them soon!


----------



## eclipes

yeah me too, really looking forward to some reviews. Time for a upgrade from my sr325i
  
  Quote: 





laxsar said:


> I almost jumped up from my seat and started clapping at the news of PS500, if these sounded anywhere near PS-1 gonna have to order them soon!


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> yeah me too, really looking forward to some reviews. Time for a upgrade from my sr325i


 

 Theres that "Magnum" upgrade which seems to be worth looking into...


----------



## laxsar

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Theres that "Magnum" upgrade which seems to be worth looking into...


 


  But, but, look at the PS500, it oozes and radiates,"Hey, you there, yeah you the one with a Grado on. Go ahead click that add to cart button, you know you want to, don't lie to yourself. Tch.".


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> I dunno about Grados for monitoring...
> 
> Hey hey hey since you own K601's do you feel they're kind of close to an SR-80 but with tolerable highs? I JUST got back from listening to a pair and I really like them now compared to angry basshead terrible portable amp Chris back in the 2007 days.


 


  Hey Chris,
   
  Really different presentation. The SR80 on bowls does manage to grow a sound-stage that is almost as wide
  at times with certain recordings, but the K601 adds more depth and generally offers up more airy 3D space
  to the sound. The highs are tamed that's for sure, I've got a Joy Division vinyl rip that almost tears my head off
  with the SR80/325's but the shrill is tolerable with the K601's.
   
  Biggest difference is how the K601 drops you in the middle of the room instead of being in the front row.
  Again, totally dependent on the recording but I'm currently puzzled at the moment with my Fleetwood Mac
  'Rumours' rip - It's really intimate on the 325i's but far too distant and delicate on the AKG's.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Right, I forgot to mention soundstage, but the mids feel the same right?


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Right, I forgot to mention soundstage, but the mids feel the same right?


 


  Yep, fairly similar. What I do find is that the AKG tends to change according to the recording much more so than the upfront
  Grados. Mids are beautiful, especially with female vocals.
   
  For me, it's a nice polar opposite to have on hand.
   
  The K601's respond nicely to a 6-7Db boost in the 32 & 60 Hz range for that extra warmth with old school reggae and dub.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





wje said:


> Yeah, but $600 can also buy me a new pair of SR-225i Grados, some rad wooden cups and have $300 to spare towards an amp.


 

 True, very true. That's the path I would take.


----------



## regicide

Wow those are beautiful, and priced ~$100 below the rs1i, **** choices!
  I look forward to some comparisons , this vs 325is vs rs1i xD
   
  It is a really great pricepoint for grado, I have always felt that the $200 jump from the rs2i to the rs1i was a bit too much. Square in the middle comes a possible en-mass hf2.


----------



## tme110

+1 the magnum is pretty phenominal
  
  Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Theres that "Magnum" upgrade which seems to be worth looking into...


----------



## Astrozombie

New member of the club yay!! Love um, but after a few hours i'm understanding why people would call them "fatiguing" and the stock pads are getting uncomfortable, i'm gonna try a pair of those "L-Cush".


----------



## kite7

Quote: 





laxsar said:


> But, but, look at the PS500


 

 Looks exactly like the HF2 which has been out for a long time which is not a bad I suppose; it's just that we've all seen that already. PS-1 on the other hand...
   
  Interesting to see if someone can post a review of the HF2 vs PS500.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





astrozombie said:


> New member of the club yay!! Love um, but after a few hours i'm understanding why people would call them "fatiguing" and the stock pads are getting uncomfortable, i'm gonna try a pair of those "L-Cush".


 


  Did you buy them new? 
   
  Leave them playing overnight and remember to listen to them at softer volumes then gradually moving up, the treble hurts if you just kinda play at the intended volume from the getgo. I'm almost considering writing a "So You're a New Grado Owner" post haha.
   
  They do need burn-in, they can be really harsh. 
   
  Also in terms of comfort yeah you need to bend the headband in the shape of a C and not leave it as a U, they can properly hurt until adjusted. Here's an example of some of mine:
   
  SR125

   
   
  SR225

   

   
  SR80

   
   
  Mah noggin

   
  I wear them for 6 hours a day.
   
  The L-cush pads don't improve comfort but they're definitely airier and make the headphones look and sound better


----------



## tdockweiler

I have a quick question for all the Grado fans..
   
  My first experience with a Grado was the 325i. Found out it wasn't for me due to it's treble.
  What Grado has the smoothest and non-fatiguing treble that's still sold? I heard it's the HF2, but of course I'd want one that's easily purchased new.
  Sure I can look at graphs, but I'd rather hear everyone's opinion.
   
  Is it the SR-125i? Looks that way on it's graphs.
  Which of all Grado's has the warmest sound? HF2?
  If I were to upgrade from the SR-80 does the sound get more clear the higher you go? I doubt it. Is the sound of the SR-125 less grainy than the SR-80?
  I'm guessing they both use the same driver, or maybe not.
   
  I've been getting tempted to try another Grado, but I want one that offers the most detail and clearest sound without all the fatiguing treble.
  My SR-80 is fairly clear sounding, but not as clear as I'd like. For $80 I probably expect too much!


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> I have a quick question for all the Grado fans..
> 
> My first experience with a Grado was the 325i. Found out it wasn't for me due to it's treble.
> What Grado has the smoothest and non-fatiguing treble that's still sold? I heard it's the HF2, but of course I'd want one that's easily purchased new.
> ...


 

  SR-125 has smooth treble, the SR-80 is still sparkly, but the SR325 isn't that much brighter than Grados I feel.
   
  I think 125 and 225 are winners if you're looking for that. The most warm one is the SR-225 because it's got more thump throughout the range, resulting in a more lush/full/warm sounding midrange. The wood ones are great too, but I'm not about to tell you to spend 500 bucks on a whim.
   
  Sell the SR-80, get 125 or 225. Allessandros are nice, but along with being less bright, they're less warm too, very very faint difference, they're still interchangeable to me. The 125 is a cleaned up 80, the 225 is that + some impact
   
  The 225 is considered best bang for the buck, becuase the introduction of that bass, is what makes it so different from the rest of the range


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> I've been getting tempted to try another Grado, but I want one that offers the most detail and clearest sound without all the fatiguing treble.


 

 I've heard some good things about the MS1i but sonically it's supposed to be somewhat similar to the SR80, only a little more neutral and smoother. Personally I'm a big fan of the SR225. Get a pair of those and put some wood cups on it to warm it up and give it a more earthy flavor.


----------



## jjinh

Been listening to my HF2s recently after neglecting them for, like, a year.
   
  Not the best pair of headphones I've heard, but still pretty nice


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





twotrack said:


> I bought some Grado RS2i cans yesterday.  Have just around 6 hours on them so far but they sound great on my test track Keith Don't Go by Nils Lofgren.
> 
> I use these for monitoring recordings so I wanted something very open with a good level of detail.  Also have a pair of ALO modded 225s which I like a lot.  These seem to have better bass and mids so far.
> 
> The new "i" series cable is really a nice improvement not just for sound but also keeping the twisting down which is a problem with my 125s.


 

 HIT THEM WITH SOME TOM WAITS AND JETHRO TULL!
  Oh and just for her voice Epica -Chasing the Dragon, every time I hear her voice on the Grados its like fire in my soul.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Time for me to buy a new headband, my noggin hurts. I've been putting this off for 2 years lol.


----------



## xaval

After a 2 years delay I suppose that noggin will thank you


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





jjinh said:


> Been listening to my HF2s recently after neglecting them for, like, a year.
> 
> Not the best pair of headphones I've heard, but still pretty nice


 


  Cor, you own 8 different pairs of STAX?
   
  You must be holding an Australian record for most amount of pairs!


----------



## Arleus

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> HIT THEM WITH SOME TOM WAITS AND JETHRO TULL!
> Oh and just for her voice Epica -Chasing the Dragon, every time I hear her voice on the Grados its like fire in my soul.


 

  Tides of Time is my favourite track for Simone's voice. It's just magical. Sorry, slightly off topic.


----------



## dirkgently

Will putting a small amp such as a cmoy between my iPod and my SR80i increase bass response?  After having them for a week or so, I'm finding the bass response a little...lacking.  And I hate using a lot of EQ.


----------



## eclipes

Yup, when I used PA2V2 with my sr80, sounded really good. Most noticeable SQ difference was the bass.
  
  Quote: 





dirkgently said:


> Will putting a small amp such as a cmoy between my iPod and my SR80i increase bass response?  After having them for a week or so, I'm finding the bass response a little...lacking.  And I hate using a lot of EQ.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





dirkgently said:


> Will putting a small amp such as a cmoy between my iPod and my SR80i increase bass response?  After having them for a week or so, I'm finding the bass response a little...lacking.  And I hate using a lot of EQ.


 

 Actually, the lil' CMOY amp is supposed to be nearly "on par" with Grado's RA-1 amplifier (or, so I've read.)


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





wje said:


> Actually, the lil' CMOY amp is supposed to be nearly "on par" with Grado's RA-1 amplifier (or, so I've read.)


 

 I don't list it in my sig or profile for a reason since I'm sure people would question my opinion if they found out I owned one of these lol, CMOY's can actually get better than the RA-1 sadly.
   

   
   
  If you muster the courage to build an O2 amp, you'll be able to beat most amps...
   
  You can also buy the darn things for like 130 handbuilt for you too, I'm looking into that once I build some funds.


----------



## koolkat

My rig is complete.
   
Movies: Acer Aspire 4740G > FiiO E7 > Sennheiser HD438
Music: Acer Aspire 4740G > FiiO E7 > Grado SR60i
Portable: Sansa Clip+ > Sennheiser HD438/ Philips In-ears.
   
The FiiO E7 loosened up the congestion in the midrange and made the vocals a little clearer. Songs sound cleaner, if that makes sense. The changes aren't too drastic, but they are there for sure.  The amplifier in the E7 is enough to drive my headphones to very high volume without clipping or distorting but at really high volume the harshness of the SR60 gets too unbearable. 
   
  I'll be staying away from head-fi for now before I catch upgraditis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  peace. 
   
   
   
   ​


----------



## xaval

Quote: 





koolkat said:


> My rig is complete.
> 
> Movies: Acer Aspire 4740G > FiiO E7 > Sennheiser HD438
> Music: Acer Aspire 4740G > FiiO E7 > Grado SR60i
> ...


 
  Famous last words


----------



## wje

Quote: 





xaval said:


> Famous last words


 

 Remember, it is because of discontentment that leads to the desire to change.  The true question is, how long can an indvidual remain content?


----------



## xaval

Quote: 





wje said:


> Remember, it is because of discontentment that leads to the desire to change.  The true question is, how long can an indvidual remain content?


 
  In this day and age of frantic consumer paranoia... not for long.
   
  Anyway... there's no objective definition for words and their representing concepts so if you ask me what it is "to be content" I don't really know for sure.


----------



## wje

Also, if one remains content for too long, does that mean they've become complacent?


----------



## Questhate

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *xaval* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Famous last words


 

 Yep... he'll be back.... The siren song of head-fi is too alluring.
   
  Funny, I discovered this site through the slickdeals forums. There was sale for Beats by Dre headphones, and then a heated discussion about the value of them. Someone there linked to this forum, and that was my demise. I wasn't even the market for headphones, as I was perfectly content with my Sony MDR-V6 that I had used for years. Decided on an Ultrasone HFI-580, which was okay. Then, convinced myself that I needed a mid-centric rock headphone to compliment the recessed mids of the Ultrasone, so I settled on an SR225i. At that point, I was _hooked_.


----------



## xaval

Quote: 





wje said:


> Also, if one remains content for too long, does that mean they've become complacent?


 
  Anything as long as it doesn't represent a neutral stance


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> SR-125 has smooth treble, the SR-80 is still sparkly, but the SR325 isn't that much brighter than Grados I feel.
> 
> I think 125 and 225 are winners if you're looking for that. The most warm one is the SR-225 because it's got more thump throughout the range, resulting in a more lush/full/warm sounding midrange. The wood ones are great too, but I'm not about to tell you to spend 500 bucks on a whim.
> 
> ...


 

 Based on some of the graphs and comments I've seen, it almost seems like I might like the SR-125 over the SR-225. If the 225 is more of a mid-bass hump, I'll probably like it less. I don't know why, but I hate lots of mid-bass in a headphone! On some headphones it actually helps and on my EQd XB500 I kind of like it.
   
  I know this has been mentioned millions of times, but I'm a little worried the SR-125 uses the same driver as the SR-80. It doesn't right? Guess I'll go do my research.
   
  I also wonder if the 325i uses the same driver as the 225i. If it did, this doesn't mean much to me, but would give me a close idea on if I'd like it.
   
  I am a little worried that upgrading to a SR-125 from my SR-80 will be like a 3% difference or something. I know it sounds silly, but I want a clearer sounding SR-80. Less mid-bass would be nice, as long as smoother treble. I'm hoping to get a Grado that's great for female vocals (like the SR-80).
   
  Might just sell my K601 and get an SR-225. I just hope it's just not like the disaster I experienced with my 325i. When I had the 325i I was less experienced and it would have been easy to blame the headphone, when it could have just been the recording for all the harsh sounding treble. Hard to say. I was younger then, so maybe I'm now less sensitive to treble. Feels like it.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





arleus said:


> Tides of Time is my favourite track for Simone's voice. It's just magical. Sorry, slightly off topic.


 

 oh mah gawd...


----------



## koolkat

Well I gave myself till Sunday to leave.
   
  It won't be permanent, I'll be back fo sure.
   
  Just need a short break.
   
   
  Time to stop worrying about improving my rig, time to start enjoying the music


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Might just sell my K601 and get an SR-225. I just hope it's just not like the disaster I experienced with my 325i. When I had the 325i I was less experienced and it would have been easy to blame the headphone, *when it could have just been the recording for all the harsh sounding treble*. Hard to say. I was younger then, so maybe I'm now less sensitive to treble. Feels like it.


 
   
  Could not agree more - all this talk of the 325i being harsh is all source related. Either the recording or the digital decoder.
   
  Last piece of the puzzle for me today proved this without doubt upgrading from a decent soundcard to a dedicated DAC.
   
  Not even the slightest amount of harshness across the range even with difficult recordings.


----------



## eclipes

same with me, i don't experience one bit of harshness with the sr325i. Sounds really comfortable and satisfying.
  
  Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Could not agree more - all this talk of the 325i being harsh is all source related. Either the recording or the digital decoder.
> 
> Last piece of the puzzle for me today proved this without doubt upgrading from a decent soundcard to a dedicated DAC.
> 
> Not even the slightest amount of harshness across the range even with difficult recordings.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

SR325i has one of the best, if not the very best treble in the Grado lineup, imo. If you think it is harsh, try let it burn in for a while or try with different source/amp. It could be that you are sensitive to treble and that's fine too. The only other Grado related headphone that has even better treble detail is the Magnum modification. SR325i has reference quality drivers. I found that getting them woodied and adding a pair of flats make them sound even better and even preferable over my old RS1i's. That's what I've recently done with my leftover 325i drivers from the Magnum mod.
   
  If you want to upgrade your SR325i and don't want to spend $ on Magnum upgrade, I highly recommend doing the woody mod, you get great soundstage and imaging, while capturing the rich tone and body of RS1 with great detail. You can optionally also add blutak on back of the driver to add even more body (more bass and mid emphasis; less treble). I prefer it without the blutak though because you don't get that midbass hump and I prefer the treble detail.


----------



## eclipes

wow really... I am always curious if i could do anything more to upgrade my sr325i, didnt know the wood will help. Are you referring to a DIY wood mod or like some custom wood jacket. Let me know more details and other things that I can do.
  
  Quote: 





semiaudiophile said:


> SR325i has one of the best, if not the very best treble in the Grado lineup, imo. If you think it is harsh, try let it burn in for a while or try with different source/amp. It could be that you are sensitive to treble and that's fine too. The only other Grado related headphone that has even better treble detail is the Magnum modification. SR325i has reference quality drivers. I found that getting them woodied and adding a pair of flats make them sound even better and even preferable over my old RS1i's. That's what I've recently done with my leftover 325i drivers from the Magnum mod.
> 
> If you want to upgrade your SR325i and don't want to spend $ on Magnum upgrade, I highly recommend doing the woody mod, you get great soundstage and imaging, while capturing the rich tone and body of RS1 with great detail. You can optionally also add blutak on back of the driver to add even more body (more bass and mid emphasis; less treble). I prefer it without the blutak though because you don't get that midbass hump and I prefer the treble detail.


----------



## xaval

My next move is a woodied SR325i - I'm still a few weeks of posting some pics and feedback.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> wow really... I am always curious if i could do anything more to upgrade my sr325i, didnt know the wood will help. Are you referring to a DIY wood mod or like some custom wood jacket. Let me know more details and other things that I can do.


 


  Martin Custom Audio.
MartinCustomAudio.Blogspot.com
   
  The guy is a class A guy to work with. He does recables, woodies, dynamat, sleeves, even hardware which is unheard of! His work essentially dominates a good amount of the SR-60 mod thread, and I've heard nothing but good things. As a gradophile, this is one of the most refreshing things to come to the scene in a long time.
   
  The reasonable upgrade path is actually to stick to the stock SR325 cups, have Martin install the "Magnum" drivers in these. I think the drivers would make a huge difference as well. I think you can sell off your old drivers for cash too.
   
  Chris


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Martin Custom Audio.
> MartinCustomAudio.Blogspot.com
> 
> The guy is a class A guy to work with. He does recables, woodies, dynamat, sleeves, even hardware which is unheard of! His work essentially dominates a good amount of the SR-60 mod thread, and I've heard nothing but good things. As a gradophile, this is one of the most refreshing things to come to the scene in a long time.
> ...


 
   
  Yup, I believe that's where my wood cups came from. I'll post a pic later.
  
  That's also a interesting alternative. Using stock 325 cups then adding a wooden housing into them with Magnum drivers or stock drivers. Kinda like HF-2. I think you should try it.
   
  The drivers stick in using sticky felt like material, which is a brilliant idea! Makes it super easy to interchange drivers.


----------



## eclipes

just checked out martin custom audio's work, definitely A class stuff. Looks really good but a full wood jacket would cost around 200 dollars. Do you guys think it would be logical to sell the sr325i and maybe get the HF2 or the new PS500. Wow grado fever haha


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Here's the pics of my restored SR325i's: 
   

   

   
  Borrowed the headband from my HF2 (waiting on my other to arrive), gonna slap on a extra Jmoney band on it later. The wood work is very good and is suppose to be a RS1 replica I think made out of mahagony, but these seem to be closer to RS2 cups in dimension I think. As I said earlier, the sticky felt makes it really convenient to change out the drivers. Good stuff. 
   
  Quote:


eclipes said:


> just checked out martin custom audio's work, definitely A class stuff. Looks really good but a full wood jacket would cost around 200 dollars. Do you guys think it would be logical to sell the sr325i and maybe get the HF2 or the new PS500. Wow grado fever haha


   
  imo, this modified SR325i sounds better than HF2 and even my previously owned RS1i. It's ironically one of the best Grado's I've ever heard. 
   
  I would skip the wood jacket unless you really like the look and just either get wood inserts or full wood cups to use for your SR325i. Then try different wiring on them copper/silver, etc.


----------



## Gwarmi

@ SemiAudiophile
   
  Gets my vote for most beautiful, purposeful looking 325 to date in my book.


----------



## eclipes

@ semiaudiophile
  
  Holy smokes, they look sexy. So you only got the wood cups from martincustomaudiom, what else did you get?
  Quote: 





semiaudiophile said:


> Here's the pics of my restored SR325i's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SemiAudiophile

I actually bought the cups from markkr, which he got from martincustomaudio. I believe martin makes them for about $90 for the pair. That was it. Borrowed headband from my HF-2 and used my leftover SR325i drivers, cable, button, added flats.


----------



## doghouse

I'm almost ready to take the grado plunge. I've always been intrigued by how everyone talks about the low to mid guitar 'punch' you get with certain models. Do the 225i's deliver more of this forward 'punch' then the sr80i's? I'm looking for that sweet spot in cost versus diminished returns. I already have a little ra1 cmoy for driving and work, and I cant wait to annoy my cube neighbors : )


----------



## koolkat

How much would the wood cups be if you asked him to install it for you?
  I might get the wood cups in the future, I promised myself I won't be spending on audio till February (lol).
  
  Quote: 





semiaudiophile said:


> I actually bought the cups from markkr, which he got from martincustomaudio. I believe martin makes them for about $90 for the pair. That was it. Borrowed headband from my HF-2 and used my leftover SR325i drivers, cable, button, added flats.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

I haven't dealt with Martin directly so wouldn't know, I would shoot him a PM or email for more info.


----------



## eclipes

I actually asked marty for a quote to do my sr325i, it was around 160 excluding shipping. So under 200$. Still thinking if i should do it.
  
  Quote: 





koolkat said:


> How much would the wood cups be if you asked him to install it for you?
> I might get the wood cups in the future, I promised myself I won't be spending on audio till February (lol).


----------



## SurfWax

I want to upgrade and mahogany cups have been catching my eye for a while. Looking to pick up a pair of RS2is in about a week. I'll be going from the 80i to RS2i.


----------



## Fedorov

From the UK, while in the US I bought a pair of 325's in dollars to save me a lot of money.

My first ever pair of Grados and I LOVE the sound, however, one thing I did not expect was just how much sound anyone near you or within the same room can hear them - they are like a pair of speakers on my ears, sound amazing but wife doesn't appreciate the leakage, her loss


----------



## Hexidecimal

Just ordered my first pair from Amazon. Grado SR225s. Will be here tomorrow. So excited, can't wait for them to show up. Never had open cans before.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





hexidecimal said:


> Just ordered my first pair from Amazon. Grado SR225s. Will be here tomorrow. So excited, can't wait for them to show up. Never had open cans before.


 


  I was about 2 seconds away from doing the same yesterday..what did stupid me do? Got the D2000 instead and it's defective! I'll still try the SR-225i within a few months.
  Grados just never play well with my head..just ignore that comment.
   
  I have my K601 for trade in the forums, but nobody wants a K601 these days. Might just sell them to fund a Grado purchase.
  I just hope there is quite a big increase in sound clarity going from the SR-80 to 225 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 A little worried.


----------



## Hexidecimal

I almost pulled the trigger on the 80s actually. I've been reading about Grados all week and everything I read said most user preference was:
   
  225
  80
  60
   
  As far as not stupidly expensive models. I've only ever listened to the 60s and that was years ago so I really don't have a lot to compare them against. I was going to get the L-Cush pads for the 80s anyways, and I have the money in my budget this month after selling a spare computer I don't need so I thought what the heck. If I'm going to do something, I may as well do it right the first time. Tomorrow can't get here fast enough.
  
  Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> I was about 2 seconds away from doing the same yesterday..what did stupid me do? Got the D2000 instead and it's defective! I'll still try the SR-225i within a few months.
> Grados just never play well with my head..just ignore that comment.
> 
> I have my K601 for trade in the forums, but nobody wants a K601 these days. Might just sell them to fund a Grado purchase.
> ...


----------



## Hifianddrumming

Quote: 





doghouse said:


> I'm almost ready to take the grado plunge. I've always been intrigued by how everyone talks about the low to mid guitar 'punch' you get with certain models. Do the 225i's deliver more of this forward 'punch' then the sr80i's? I'm looking for that sweet spot in cost versus diminished returns. I already have a little ra1 cmoy for driving and work, and I cant wait to annoy my cube neighbors : )


 


   The Sr80is are treble friendly, some find almost to the point of harsh. The sr225is will definitely have more forward, classic Grado mids, and more of a bass thump.


----------



## dyl1dyl

Quote: 





hifianddrumming said:


> The Sr80is are treble friendly, some find almost to the point of harsh. The sr225is will definitely have more forward, classic Grado mids, and more of a bass thump.


 

 Yup, spot on comments


----------



## koolkat

I think, instead of climbing up the Grado ladder all the way to the PS, GS and HF models, settle with one pair that you really love and woodie it. Or Magnumize it if you're into metals. That way, the pair last longer, and it'll be like a treasure that you can pass down to others. lol.


----------



## eclipes

haha, I am actually deciding if I should do that or make the upgrade. Arghhh
  
  Quote: 





koolkat said:


> I think, instead of climbing up the Grado ladder all the way to the PS, GS and HF models, settle with one pair that you really love and woodie it. Or Magnumize it if you're into metals. That way, the pair last longer, and it'll be like a treasure that you can pass down to others. lol.


----------



## WhiteCrow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhhGli1Rw8Y

 OH gad, it's so beautiful on Grados.


----------



## MacedonianHero

So I'm back in the Grado fold. I've owned pretty much every Grado (SR 60/SR125/SR225i/SR325is) up to the RS1s (and I've owned both the RS1 and RS1i) and found myself missing having a Grado in my collection over the past several months.
   
  I picked up a HF-2 locally today. Based on my experiences, the 2 best Grados I've heard are the RS1s and HF-2s. (FWIW, I've heard the GS1000 and PS1000 several times on some pretty killer gear).
   
  Just rocking out to Welcome 2 My Nightmare (Alice Cooper's new album) and I do appreciate the treble presentation of the HF-2s and their refinement. The bass slam is quite a bit more than the RS1s, but when you buy a John Grado headphone, neutral is not on the menu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I have always appreciated their unique sound.


----------



## Centropolis

I recently bought a pair of SR-60i and I love them.  Although they are entry level Grados, I feel that they sound great.  I guess they all sound great when you have nothing better to compare to!?  
   
  Although I am sure 5,000 people already commented on this already but I wished Grados would make their headphones with slightly better materials and finish.  They feel kind of flimsy...but they do sound great.


----------



## Hexidecimal

Spent a few hours with my SR225s tonight. Got them used - like new (absolutely accurate, look brand new aside from the tape seal being broken on the box) from stream audio video on amazon for 175 overnighted.
   
  I have to say I really am impressed. I wasn't sure if the audio quality was going to be as stellar as everyone talks about. They're like nothing I've heard before. Everything I loved on closed cans with mid/high focus just brings a grin to my face while I listen through these. Eric Clapton Unplugged was a new experience, so were Radiohead OK Computer and Yo Yo Ma Bach Unaccompanied Cello Suites. MalVeauX recommended John Petrucci - Suspended Animation and that was a great recommendation, amazing electric guitar pieces.
   
  They're truly a different class of headphone. I don't regret the purchase for a minute. I am already in love with these things. So glad I jumped into the Grado pool.


----------



## Chris_Himself

I realized today I enjoy comfy pads... like a lot... I have like 5 pairs from all the SR-60's I've bought over the years and upgraded to bowls... oh man why didn't I at least try these.
   
  They're just so much more convenient since you don't have to twist the bowls every now and then so you can land on a more cushy area... you just toss 'em on your ears and you're done with it.
   
  As for sound difference, a lot of people make it sound like more than it is, you're just putting a 1/4" thick piece of foam between you and the sound lol. The bowls do form a chamber and all but if they're uncomfortable, don't bear with it. These are so nice!
   
   
  These are good for me since I spent like 8 days a week with these one, I'm even wearing them even while building stuff lol


----------



## NewAKGGuy

Just now really enjoying one of my trusty old pairs of SR60s (not even the i) and thought I'd post because I'm having so much fun for so little $$$.  Only mod is the FAR more comfortable and slightly better sounding Senn yellow pads, driven by iPod 5.5G LOD to RSA Hornet.  I haven't really used these headphones in a while but they are REALLY great value for the money and very enjoyable!


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> *I realized today I enjoy comfy pads... like a lot*... I have like 5 pairs from all the SR-60's I've bought over the years and upgraded to bowls... oh man why didn't I at least try these.


 

  
  I really like the feel of the comfy pads and i find that doing the little quarter mod doesn't change comfort but helps improve clarity just a bit. I liked the comfies on the MS1i and I still like them on my current SR60i. they are more comfortable than th L cush bwls and don't require the water soaking or as much headband bending to make the cans comfortable.


----------



## Centropolis

I've read a few people mentioning that I can change my stock SR60i foam pads to something else for not too much money but they'll make the 60s sound even better.  The L cush or something.....can someone provide a link to where I can find them?
   
  Edit: Oh nevermind...stupid me.....


----------



## wje

Quote: 





centropolis said:


> I've read a few people mentioning that I can change my stock SR60i foam pads to something else for not too much money but they'll make the 60s sound even better.  The L cush or something.....can someone provide a link to where I can find them?
> 
> Edit: Oh nevermind...stupid me.....


 

 A personal preference of mine is actully the TTVJ "Flats" pads that sell for $35.00 + $5.00 shipping.  They totally destroy the donut pads, which run $20.00 + shipping, when it comes to bass.


----------



## Nick01

Quote: 





wje said:


> A personal preference of mine is actully the TTVJ "Flats" pads that sell for $35.00 + $5.00 shipping.  They totally destroy the donut pads, which run $20.00 + shipping, when it comes to bass.


 

 Yep...all Grado turn to bass monsters champions with those flats


----------



## Maverickmonk

Listened  to "The Wall" straight through last night, lying on my dorm bed, in the dark, from my uDac to my woodied SR60's. It was a religious experience. The music was more alive than I ever remembered (I haven't had the album in 5 years), and it brought me back to my high school years listening to it on the bus out of my little JVC cd player. The sound stage of the Grado's is honestly plenty wide for closed mic music, and I received all of the spatial effects of the album (which are beautiful) in full detail. All of the echos and feedback loops were positioned perfectly, and the headphones disappeared on my head, especially during pieces like Hey You, Comfortably Numb, and The Wall pt. 3. The sounding and echo in The Trial made me feel like I was actually in a courtroom, with the echos off the tile and marble walls.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Alright guys, I really want to know what the flats are all about, but I don't know about dropping $35+ on them. Worth it? Anyone have any spare sets they don't want?


----------



## SemiAudiophile

In my experience, I prefer bowls>reverse quarter hd414>flat pads 90% of the time for the SR/RS series. It just so happen that I ran out of bowls and decided to try flat pads on my modified 325i, and it sounded really good.  Flats brought out the mids and bass, whereas bowls sounded to thin for my taste. This was the one time and exception that I prefer flats over bowls. 
   
  If you're happy with the sound you have now, I wouldn't fret about it. Save yourself from splurging $35 on some pads. 
   
  What you could also do is reverse your bowls, if you like what you hear, then I would consider getting some flats.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> Alright guys, I really want to know what the flats are all about, but I don't know about dropping $35+ on them. Worth it? Anyone have any spare sets they don't want?


 

 Yes, the flats are tremendous ... and all that.  Unfortunately, I don't have a spare set at the moment.  I sort of have the attitude that someone can have them when they pull them from my cold, dead hands. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm using mine on the SR-225i woodies that I have and this combination is unbelievable.  Then again, a lot of it can have to do with what music genres one listens to.  I listen to a lot of southern rock, blues, jazz, etc.


----------



## Nick01

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> Alright guys, I really want to know what the flats are all about, but I don't know about dropping $35+ on them. Worth it? Anyone have any spare sets they don't want?


 


 Flats will turn your Grado into bass monsters and reduced the treble. At first I hated it...now it's not so bad. Gives you a nice break from the usual Grado sound.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





nick01 said:


> Flats will turn your Grado into bass monsters and reduced the treble. At first I hated it...now it's not so bad. Gives you a nice break from the usual Grado sound.


 

 That's right.  However, I don't think I'd use the flats on any of the Allesandro series of headphones since their upper frequencies are a bit less than the standard Grado fare.  The flats would reduce those frequencies even a bit more - and, I'd really miss that detail that I love with Grado.


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





wje said:


> I'm using mine on the SR-225i woodies that I have and this combination is unbelievable.  Then again, a lot of it can have to do with what music genres one listens to.  I listen to a lot of southern rock, blues, jazz, etc.


 


 I'm probably going to order mine tommorow. For some reason I'm not registered with TTVJ anymore. I re-registered and shipping is $7.25, not a maker breaker in the long run, but I havent got my 60's back from Tyll yet. I'm not sure what I want to do with my 225's. Probably reseat them in the cups the 60's are in, and check out the flats. Thanks for the heads up on the construction btw. Confirming that there were 3 different foam densities was essentially what I wanted to know.
   
  Actually the reason I responded was because of that southern rock, blues, jazz comment. That's my wheel house too, and about seven years ago I was introduced to Joe Bonamasaa. Joe is my favorite guitarist ever, he's absolutely amazing; and Joe has been a pretty busy cat lately. He just released a new solo album, Dust Bowl. A second Black Country Communion album with Glenn Hughes from Black Sabbath on bass, Jason Bonham on drums, and Derrick Sherrinean previously with Dream Theater; but it's his 3rd recent and upcoming record release on  Tuesday that I cant wait to retrieve from the mail box. He's collaborating with an artist by the name of Beth Hart. I never heard of her until I started you tubing her. Janice Joplin among others comes to mind. They say you cant sing the blues, until you've lived the blues. Well Beth Hart can sing the blues. I cant believe I've never heard of her...well I have now.
   
Hart and Bonamassa - I'll Take Care of You


----------



## eclipes

if i wanted to upgrade, what would be a good choice from my Sr325i goldies, i am just itching to move up along the grado line, just dont know which to settle for. Any advice?


----------



## Nick01

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> if i wanted to upgrade, what would be a good choice from my Sr325i goldies, i am just itching to move up along the grado line, just dont know which to settle for. Any advice?


 


 MS Pro


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> if i wanted to upgrade, what would be a good choice from my Sr325i goldies, i am just itching to move up along the grado line, just dont know which to settle for. Any advice?


 


  PS500
  Symphones Magnum Upgrade V2 (Completely rebuild of the internals)
  Order Magnum drivers have Martin Custom Audio install them into his RS-1 clone cups made out of superior tonewoods (black ebony, hawaiian koa, rosewood, cocobolo, and many others)... immortalize your Grados for all time!
   
  I would skip the RS-2, either commit to the mother of them all, or find one of the other alternatives, 500 bones for wood cups and slightly more organic sound wasn't worth the additional 200 bucks, also considering you'd be letting go of Goldies which i have a soft spot for 
   
  You could always hit up Zombie-X, DHC, or Moon for a recable too.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Does he do Hawaiian Koa? I've always wanted them done in Koa in fact that was my original plan. That or Bamboo. I have a feeling Bamboo might not sound that good though...
   
  I really like the solid core copper wire that Homegrown Audio has. I think it's a great match for Grado's. Enhances the tone, tightens the bass, brings out the mids, refines the treble. Meat on them bones, without sacrificing detail. Excellent match for my woody 325i.


----------



## eclipes

Hey Chris

 Yeah i looked into the magnum upgrade and martins custom audio, but the price is pretty steep, the upgrade cost is close to a new pair of headphone. So i dont know if the cost will match up with its performance. Plus, im not very patient with waiting and having nothing to listen too if i do the magnum or whatever mod.
   
  So right now im waiting for a decent PS500 review and see it compared with the HF2, or should i go directly to the GS1000 then??
  
  Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> PS500
> Symphones Magnum Upgrade V2 (Completely rebuild of the internals)
> Order Magnum drivers have Martin Custom Audio install them into his RS-1 clone cups made out of superior tonewoods (black ebony, hawaiian koa, rosewood, cocobolo, and many others)... immortalize your Grados for all time!
> 
> ...


----------



## wje

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> Hey Chris
> 
> Yeah i looked into the magnum upgrade and martins custom audio, but the price is pretty steep, the upgrade cost is close to a new pair of headphone. So i dont know if the cost will match up with its performance. Plus, im not very patient with waiting and having nothing to listen too if i do the magnum or whatever mod.
> 
> So right now im waiting for a decent PS500 review and see it compared with the HF2, or should i go directly to the GS1000 then??


 

 When  you look at costs involved with upgrading your headphones and the costs are equal to a new pair of headphones, a few things come to mind.
   

 It depends on the headphone you are comparing it to.  If it's the the new PS-500, then you might want to wait and see what becomes of it and how well it does.
 If the upgrade costs come out a bit less than the PS-500, then there's a very good chance that you'll have quite a superior set of headphones after you've completed the upgrade.  It's sometimes hard to put an actual value on the modified headphones that you'll then own.  However, I've seen very few cases where someone who has invested into some headphone upgrades (wooden cups, etc.) where their sound didn't make a dramatic improvement when it came to sound.


----------



## GravitySmacked

I fitted some TTVJ  flats to my SR-60i's today and I can't stop smiling; such a small upgrade for such a big difference in sound.


----------



## bookaboo

Just bought some rs2 s from the for sale forum yesterday. Anxiously awaiting their arrival so I can see what all the fuss is about. My first set of high end grados!

I also have a hd650 which I quite like but seem to be missing the wow factor. 

So here comes the big seen vs grado showdown. I'll post my impressions when I've had a little time with them


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> Hey Chris
> 
> Yeah i looked into the magnum upgrade and martins custom audio, but the price is pretty steep, the upgrade cost is close to a new pair of headphone. So i dont know if the cost will match up with its performance. Plus, im not very patient with waiting and having nothing to listen too if i do the magnum or whatever mod.
> 
> So right now im waiting for a decent PS500 review and see it compared with the HF2, or should i go directly to the GS1000 then??


 


  The Martin upgrade actually is quite reasonable considering it's American labor, I doubt you'd need to replace stock Grado drivers... theres an artsy fartsy element to it as well, like how no two headphones are the same from him.
   
  Well the PS500 and HF2 shouldn't sound the same, even though Grados builds are questionable in how they differ, their headphones still manage to sound difference....
   
  I'm not a fan of the GS-1000, I'm in the belief that the RS-1 is the best one they make... haven't heard the PS1000 either, but I recently recommended someone to go to local audio store that has all the flagships called Audio High and they preferred LCD-2 (which I have heard) to it so much that they just bought it then and there.


----------



## eclipes

Yeah i'm really considering martins upgrade and he also does magnum upgrades too so dont know how that will turn out. But still anxiously waiting for a review of the ps500 before i start shopping around. Or i might just make the switch to HIFIMAN and see how there stuff are like.
  
  Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> The Martin upgrade actually is quite reasonable considering it's American labor, I doubt you'd need to replace stock Grado drivers... theres an artsy fartsy element to it as well, like how no two headphones are the same from him.
> 
> Well the PS500 and HF2 shouldn't sound the same, even though Grados builds are questionable in how they differ, their headphones still manage to sound difference....
> 
> I'm not a fan of the GS-1000, I'm in the belief that the RS-1 is the best one they make... haven't heard the PS1000 either, but I recently recommended someone to go to local audio store that has all the flagships called Audio High and they preferred LCD-2 (which I have heard) to it so much that they just bought it then and there.


----------



## Hifianddrumming

Would it be worth it to woodie a pair of 125is?


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





hifianddrumming said:


> Would it be worth it to woodie a pair of 125is?


 


 Absolutely, I think once you get to the SR125 level, you hit a sweet spot since you have the 8 conductor cable of the nicer models, plus the UHPLC voice coil wire... the SR-225 seems like a waste since you're throwing out that better vented model....
   
   
  Marty really needs to come up with little coins to replace the buttons on the earcups haha... "MCA" (Martin Custom Audio)?


----------



## Nick01




----------



## Nick01

Interesting SR60 I've just managed to grab from the fs forum. Previous owner said he's had it since 1990, but the condition is just perfect, no wear at all.
  And pink driver, or is it just pink cloth screen??? And the pads are tiny too....photos show how different they're in size.
  Soundwise, bowls and comfies lose to the tinies, bring out the bass and much more louder and dynamic.


----------



## tme110

since you already have the 325's, your best and cheapest upgrade option could be the magnum 325.  It's an expensive upgrade but the result is quite nice.
  
  Quote: 





eclipes said:


> if i wanted to upgrade, what would be a good choice from my Sr325i goldies, i am just itching to move up along the grado line, just dont know which to settle for. Any advice?


----------



## pigmode

I should be getting an RS-1 near the end of the week. According to what I've read I should like it with rock, maybe jazz, and later on get tired of it.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> I should be getting an RS-1 near the end of the week. According to what I've read I should like it with rock, maybe jazz, and later on get tired of it.


 

 It won't be as comfortable or as laid back as your HD600 - still you never know, you might grow to love
  it for short 45-60min jams.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> It won't be as comfortable or as laid back as your HD600 - still you never know, *you might grow to love*
> *it for short 45-60min jams*.


 


   
  Kewl, that might just be the ticket. The RA1 came in today...


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





nick01 said:


> Interesting SR60 I've just managed to grab from the fs forum. Previous owner said he's had it since 1990, but the condition is just perfect, no wear at all.
> And pink driver, or is it just pink cloth screen??? And the pads are tiny too....photos show how different they're in size.
> Soundwise, bowls and comfies lose to the tinies, bring out the bass and much more louder and dynamic.


 


  Unless the driver blows out, you actually are still covered by Grado service thankfully! I'm not sure if they have any more of those "pink drivered" SR-60's but it's well known that the older SR-60's are what made the brand so wonderful for the money!
   
  Does it have that leather headband?


----------



## Nick01

No this one doesn't. My other pair of SR bought from mlantinen did, but I gave that pair to my friend.
  And I thought the SR60 came out in 1995, but the seller said he had it since 1990....hrrrm..


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Quote: 





gravitysmacked said:


> I fitted some TTVJ  flats to my SR-60i's today and I can't stop smiling; such a small upgrade for such a big difference in sound.


 


 I have the TTVJ flats on my RS1i's and its a big improvement especially on the bass.
  Olive HD Music server>>Balanced>>WooWA22>>RS1i re-cabled with Balanced Moon Audio Black Dragon cable with Furutech 3Pin XLRs>>  MULTIPLE EARGASMS


----------



## Hifianddrumming

Still up for that meet? I NEED to try that 
  Quote: 





shahzada123 said:


> I have the TTVJ flats on my RS1i's and its a big improvement especially on the bass.
> Olive HD Music server>>Balanced>>WooWA22>>RS1i re-cabled with Balanced Moon Audio Black Dragon cable with Furutech 3Pin XLRs>>  MULTIPLE EARGASMS


----------



## maconhel

flat pads? incredible bass ... 
   
  negative point: uncomfortable pads


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Sure. Am free this weekend. Friday or Saturday? Send me a pm.
  
  Quote: 





hifianddrumming said:


> Still up for that meet? I NEED to try that


----------



## GravitySmacked

Quote: 





maconhel said:


> flat pads? incredible bass ...
> 
> negative point: uncomfortable pads


 
   
  I thought that at first but I then found I had to position them 'just right' and now they're as comfy as the standard pads.


----------



## pigmode

GS-1 is in house. I just listened to Boston "Hitch A Ride" 3 times, and Tony Rice' "High Noon", an instrumental recorded solo with his Martin D100. The GS-1 does guitars. Must look into this further.


----------



## WhiteCrow

is comfort really a problem for Grado's? I have used...well i have used every grado spare the HP1000's and I find them to be one of the most comfortable headphones pretty much ever.


----------



## koolkat

The HD414 earpads are the most comfortable, imo.
  If you haven't got them, you should. I've quarter-modded the hd414
  pads but I don't reverse them since it's not very comfortable that way.
   
  The comfies are bearable but the yellows are _way_ softer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





gravitysmacked said:


> I thought that at first but I then found I had to position them 'just right' and now they're as comfy as the standard pads.


 

  
  Recently I've been doing a lot of listening in the dark and I've noticed that the stock Grado cables are way too long and heavy...


----------



## wje

Quote: 





koolkat said:


> The HD414 earpads are the most comfortable, imo.
> If you haven't got them, you should. I've quarter-modded the hd414
> pads but I don't reverse them since it's not very comfortable that way.
> 
> ...


 

 I essentially agree with all that you've said.  But, I also think that it's up to each listener to determine what might or might not be comfortable.  Have you tried the flats yet?  Comfortable, yet provide better bass.
   
  Also, why does your status say "Banned" and you're able to post?  I'm confused.


----------



## xaval

Koolkat is posting although has a banned status?


----------



## MinatoArisato

My alessandro ms-2 changed my life...or at least my music life


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





koolkat said:


> Recently I've been doing a lot of listening in the dark and I've noticed that the stock Grado cables are way too long and heavy...


 


 I own an SR-125 and RS-2 with the 8-conductor cable you have no idea what heavy is lol... the benefit is that if I'm stepping on the cable I'll know since my foot will be off the ground at that point LOL...
   
  You can do a pretty sweet recable with 26AWG homegrown audio wire for less than 20 bucks including plug too


----------



## Gurloes

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> is comfort really a problem for Grado's? I have used...well i have used every grado spare the HP1000's and I find them to be one of the most comfortable headphones pretty much ever.


 

 When I first got my pair of SR80s, I found the stock bowl pads to be very uncomfortable & bought some yellow HD414 pads off eBay. I also followed the post on here about reshaping the headband for more comfort. Then after a couple months I got used to the bowl pads on my ears & like that sound better. So now I find them to be quite comfortable.


----------



## koolkat

I got a 1 week ban after a couple of infractions. It's supposed to be lifted today, so don't worry about the status, lol.
  Anyways, I was going to stop foruming, but I joined up on ABI and I figured I could balanced my time between working out, watching tv, and foruming
  so here I am, five days after I said I would be leaving head-fi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  @Wje I haven't tried the TTVJ flats, they're too expensive and I'm actually going to save up for a couple of months before spending money on audio again. 
  @Chris Do the thicker cables harden over time? My laptop cable is pretty thick, and it hardens. It's pretty good to have around people who mindlessly step on wires, but it's really ugly :l


----------



## xaval

Koolkat,
  Welcome back then


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





koolkat said:


> I got a 1 week ban after a couple of infractions. It's supposed to be lifted today, so don't worry about the status, lol.
> Anyways, I was going to stop foruming, but I joined up on ABI and I figured I could balanced my time between working out, watching tv, and foruming
> so here I am, five days after I said I would be leaving head-fi
> 
> ...


 

 I honestly haven't had them for more than a few months... I have an SR-125 that I sent into Grado for a "i" makeover, they only replaced the cable and drivers along with non "i" caps...
   
  The RS-2 is a non-i model, probably has been in circulation for like 2-5 years... so far so good... it's honestly the thickness of my PC's power cord...
   
  Dude yeah man you gotta get un-banned stat... you can't quit head-fi... theres too many people who don't make sense and you're one of the good guys lol


----------



## koolkat

Thanks xaval


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





koolkat said:


> I got a 1 week ban after a couple of infractions. It's supposed to be lifted today, so don't worry about the status, lol.
> Anyways, I was going to stop foruming, but I joined up on ABI and I figured I could balanced my time between working out, watching tv, and foruming
> so here I am, five days after I said I would be leaving head-fi
> 
> ...


 

 I honestly haven't had them for more than a few months... I have an SR-125 that I sent into Grado for a "i" makeover, they only replaced the cable and drivers along with non "i" caps...
   
  The RS-2 is a non-i model, probably has been in circulation for like 2-5 years... so far so good... it's honestly the thickness of my PC's power cord...
   
  Dude yeah man you gotta get un-banned stat... you can't quite head-fi... theres too many people who don't make sense and you're one of the good guys lol


----------



## doghouse

My sr80i's are on their way. There is so much talk about grado's, that I couldnt help but get some, and see what the fuss is all about.
   
  I hear the L cush with tape around them give more bass? Their 20$ on Amazon right now, is that worth it?
  I saw a picture in another thread where someone had some wooden rings surrounding the foam on the inside of the headband. It looked funny, but it was intruiging none-the-less.


----------



## koolkat

Lol Chris, something went wrong with your internets. But I appreciate the welcome back guys, it's kinda hard to leave head-fi, lol. 
   
  @Chris How did you get them to get your Grados a new cap? I want the older non-i cap and there's a service centre somewhere in town, I wonder if they provide that kind of service.
  @doghouse Word on the street is that the TTVJ flats really bring out the bass in your Grados. ​


----------



## eclipes

just to let you guys know, i am letting go my beloved SR325i either for the PS500 or the reference series. PM if interested, also posted on FS section.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> just to let you guys know, i am letting go my beloved SR325i either for the PS500 or the reference series. PM if interested, also posted on FS section.


 


  Judas!!!!! <points finger> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Just kidding, hopefully either the RS2/RS1 or PS500 offers up more audio nirvana for you. 
  Still worth noting that there are a few long timers on here with pretty much the whole
  collection who still feel the 325i does blues, metal and slide guitar the best.
   
  I'm enjoying Ry Cooder's 'Paris Texas' soundtrack at the moment. Pure, desert like
  twang goodness. Sounds great.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Judas!!!!! <points finger>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eclipes

I know I know, i love the sr325i to death especially with the G cush but I can't afford keeping 2 headphones at the sametime. Arghhh, i just really hope the upgrade will be a night and day difference, if not, I am gonna go back to my Sr325i right away..
  
  Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Judas!!!!! <points finger>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> I know I know, i love the sr325i to death especially with the G cush but I can't afford keeping 2 headphones at the sametime. Arghhh, i just really hope the upgrade will be a night and day difference, if not, I am gonna go back to my Sr325i right away..


 


  I said that too, until people started paying me in Grados LOL... couldn't let go of the little guys... also if you own multiples you notice that believe it or not, they sound different from each other. I'm not a gigantic burn-in believer beyond 10 hours, but either it's in the construction or they actually age over time


----------



## wje

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> I said that too, until people started paying me in Grados LOL... couldn't let go of the little guys... also if you own multiples you notice that believe it or not, they sound different from each other. I'm not a gigantic burn-in believer beyond 10 hours, *but either it's in the construction or they actually age over time*


 

 This also perplexes me a bit.  The pair of 5 y.o. SR-80 Grados that I purchased a few weeks earlier sound amazingly good.  And, I'm making this comment before I install them into some wooden cups pretty soon.


----------



## pigmode

The RS-1 I have on loan appears to be the classic semi-vintage. Where would a serial number be located?


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> The RS-1 I have on loan appears to be the classic semi-vintage. Where would a serial number be located?


 

 My 325i has the serial no# scrawled on the plastic cup on the right side under the L-cush pad.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> The RS-1 I have on loan appears to be the classic semi-vintage. Where would a serial number be located?


 
  If you can't find the serial number, your RS1 is vintage.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





pcf said:


> If you can't find the serial number, your RS1 is vintage.


 


   
  Wish it were mine---its a loaner. l'll order a new set of pads before messing with them. Where is the best place for ordering pads?
   
  Early concern that the Headamp GS1 might be too neutral for the RS1, was of course unfounded. With its Gilmore dynalo configuration (initially designed for Grado HPs) synergy is excellent. The RS1 responds very nicely to the GS1s transparency and dynamics. I'm finding the GS1 to be well controlled in the HFs, with a forward mid to upper midrange.


----------



## Hexidecimal

So I've had my SR225s for a week or so now and I truly love them. I went back to my Ultrasone's a couple days ago because they have my mic on them and I needed to be on skype and the whole time I found myself wanting to have the Grados on. They're just a fantastic sonic experience. I've been thinking about a pair of Beyerdynamic DT990 Pros or Audio Technica ATH-AD900s for something with a wider soundstage but I really feel like I'd just end up back at my Grados.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





hexidecimal said:


> So I've had my SR225s for a week or so now and I truly love them. I went back to my Ultrasone's a couple days ago because they have my mic on them and I needed to be on skype and the whole time I found myself wanting to have the Grados on. They're just a fantastic sonic experience. I've been thinking about a pair of Beyerdynamic DT990 Pros or Audio Technica ATH-AD900s for something with a wider soundstage but I really feel like I'd just end up back at my Grados.


 


  Thats great! You don't feel the bass is lacking at all right? The SR-225 is quite a dynamic headphone if you're used to the mostly treble of the 60's and 80's, the 125's sound "bigger" too


----------



## Nick01

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Wish it were mine---its a loaner. l'll order a new set of pads before messing with them. Where is the best place for ordering pads?


 
   
  You can order all kind of pads from TTVJ, including the very cool flat pads.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> *Wish it were mine*---its a loaner. l'll order a new set of pads before messing with them. Where is the best place for ordering pads?
> 
> Early concern that the Headamp GS1 might be too neutral for the RS1, was of course unfounded. With its Gilmore dynalo configuration (initially designed for Grado HPs) synergy is excellent. The RS1 responds very nicely to the GS1s transparency and dynamics. I'm finding the GS1 to be well controlled in the HFs, with a forward mid to upper midrange.


 


   Thinking about adding an RS1/RS2 or PS500 to the collection then perhaps to complement the HD 600?
   
   I've not heard the HD 600 myself, but the HD 650 / Grado 225+ combo is a fine one indeed.
   
   I find my 325i / K601 partnership to work well for just about everything bar some electronica.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Thinking about adding an RS1/RS2 or PS500 to the collection then perhaps to complement the HD 600?


 


   
  Good question, and one I've been mulling over today. The RS1 gives me access to music, that apparently the HD600 is unable to. To simplify, the issue is upfront music energy on one side, and laid back smoothness on the other. I could never listen to Steely Dan's Aja all the way through with the senn.
   
  It'll be sad to see this RS leave, and I'm not sure I want to go through the exercise of searching out a mint Classic like this one. Otoh this first hand experience with the RS1, has cured my long standing fear of so called "bright" headphones. I definitely see a T1 and HD800 in the near future.
   
  In the meantime I have this one for a month or two.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> It'll be sad to see this RS leave, and I'm not sure I want to go through the exercise of searching out a mint Classic like this one. Otoh this first hand experience with the RS1, has cured my long standing fear of so called "bright" headphones. I definitely see a *T1 and HD800 in the near future.*
> 
> In the meantime I have this one for a month or two.


 

 That's been my experience with the T1 and HD 800 - hours mind you, not days of auditioning (so this is my disclaimer!)
  they do nothing wrong, being technically fluid - but they don't bring me close to the music. Perhaps my taste will change,
  but I cannot see this changing for blues, rock and acoustic - just got a copy of Ry Cooder's Paris, Texas and it's on repeat
  at the moment - switching to the K601 it's just a diluted experience.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> That's been my experience with the T1 and HD 800 - hours mind you, not days of auditioning (so this is my disclaimer!)
> they do nothing wrong, being technically fluid - *but they don't bring me close to the music. *Perhaps my taste will change*,*
> but I cannot see this changing for blues, rock and acoustic - just got a copy of Ry Cooder's Paris, Texas and it's on repeat
> at the moment - switching to the K601 it's just a diluted experience.


 


   
  Point taken, and I believe you speak the truth. Of course I always reserve the right to change my mind.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Thinking about adding an RS1/RS2 or PS500 to the collection then perhaps to complement the HD 600?
> 
> I've not heard the HD 600 myself, but the HD 650 / Grado 225+ combo is a fine one indeed.
> 
> I find my 325i / K601 partnership to work well for just about everything bar some electronica.


 


  HD650 is almost completely different than the HD600, some people think of it as an upgrade to the HD600, I've always thought of it as a different headphone that just cost more. I mean I like it more for some things, but they're not similar at all.
   
  HD600's are more neutral and the treble can come off as bright to some even...


----------



## TreeBurner

how is the comfort level with the Grados? I have a fairly large head, and don't like headphones to clamp on too hard. Also how are the pads on these? pictures makes them look rather uncomfortable?


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





treeburner said:


> how is the comfort level with the Grados? I have a fairly large head, and don't like headphones to clamp on too hard. Also how are the pads on these? pictures makes them look rather uncomfortable


 
   
  Comfort is considered to be the achilles heel by many detractors - thing is, Grado do not have an ergonomic department like AKG or Sennheiser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The band is a metal strip so it can be stretched, but if you browse back over the pages of this thread - you'll see many opinions, including my
  own that they lend themselves really well to being a 45-60min session can with breaks in between.
   
  This all changes with the flagships though - GS1000i and PS1000 - the GS especially, it is very cosy, comfortable and light on the head.
   
  Pads are interchangeable as you'll see between the flat pads, L-cush and big G-cush bowls.


----------



## pigmode

Update on my experience with the GS1. I'm really enjoying its performance in the HFs with quality recordings, which is close to analytical although well balanced and sweet. The RS1's analytical nature works very well with the classical violin, although sometimes I wonder about the accuracy of its  tonality.


----------



## dirkgently

Can anyone make a recommendation for an aftermarket earpad for my SR80i?  The only discomfort I experience with the stock ear pad is at the top of my ears because they press into my glasses.  This gets uncomfortable after about an hour of wearing them.  Have any other four-eyed Grado owners been able to mitigate this problem?


----------



## eclipes

i wear glasses myself so i fully understand what you are going through right now. The HD414 yellows pads will help and you might like the sound of it. Or you can try the Shack Hack Mod, which i like the best. http://www.head-fi.org/t/294623/grado-rs1-shack-hack-mod-56k-beware


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





dirkgently said:


> Can anyone make a recommendation for an aftermarket earpad for my SR80i?  The only discomfort I experience with the stock ear pad is at the top of my ears because they press into my glasses.  This gets uncomfortable after about an hour of wearing them.  Have any other four-eyed Grado owners been able to mitigate this problem?


 


  The pads and the headband conform to the shape of your head/ears over time. It sucks, but such is life.
   
  Also you could get a new headband, I just got a new one in the mail and it's working wonders for my head. Doesn't matter where you get it from, if they're padded, they're already leagues ahead of the stock one hehe


----------



## LCfiner

I stop any problems with pinching against my glasses by bending the headband out. relieves pretty much all the pressure between my ears and my frames.


----------



## pigmode

This is a surprise, as I might want to get my own vintage GS1. Never would have thought. Since I am attracted to its sweet sounding analytical top end, and its forward upper mids, I question whether I could be satisfied with another model? 
   
  How much are mint vintage (pink), and (white) classic RS1s going for these days? Are the drivers subject to degradation with age?


----------



## Nick01

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> How much are mint vintage (pink), and (white) classic RS1s going for these days? Are the drivers subject to degradation with age?


 


 The classic white ones are from $500 to $600. The vintage pink one...hrrrm...last one I encountered here on head-fi, the seller told me he got offered $950


----------



## TwoTrack

pigmode said:


> Good question, and one I've been mulling over today. The RS1 gives me access to music, that apparently the HD600 is unable to. To simplify, the issue is upfront music energy on one side, and laid back smoothness on the other. I could never listen to Steely Dan's Aja all the way through with the senn.
> 
> It'll be sad to see this RS leave, and I'm not sure I want to go through the exercise of searching out a mint Classic like this one. Otoh this first hand experience with the RS1, has cured my long standing fear of so called "bright" headphones. I definitely see a T1 and HD800 in the near future.




I don't find the midrange on the HD800s to be as accurate as the RS1i based on my own classical recordings anyway.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





nick01 said:


> The classic white ones are from $500 to $600. The vintage pink one...hrrrm...last one I encountered here on head-fi, the seller told me he got offered $950


 
   
   
  Okay, pink drivers are out. Not that they are unaffordable, but not having drunk the nectar, I'm willing to classified them as not worth the chance and experimentation.
  
    
   
   
  Quote:


twotrack said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  Interesting. By "accurate" do you refer to tonal accuracy, or the balance of the midrange between the bass and high frequencies, and whether it is forward, neutral, or recessed? Btw, I like the RS1 classic with classical music, but the forward mids do "pep" up the sound a bit.
   
  I'm getting the impression that the RS1i is comparatively warm, and does not have the clarity in the HFs as does the RS1. Would you agree?


----------



## TwoTrack

pigmode said:


> Okay, pink drivers are out. Not that they are unaffordable, but not having drunk the nectar, I'm willing to classified them as not worth the chance and experimentation.
> 
> Interesting. By "accurate" do you refer to tonal accuracy, or the balance of the midrange between the bass and high frequencies, and whether it is forward, neutral, or recessed? Btw, I like the RS1 classic with classical music, but the forward mids do "pep" up the sound a bit.
> 
> I'm getting the impression that the RS1i is comparatively warm, and does not have the clarity in the HFs as does the RS1. Would you agree?




Accurate on string instruments to the actual live sound of say a violin or cello. The Grado imho gets that right. The Senns have better bass and in some ways a more balanced sound. Still I find the RS1i an all around better headphone.

At our recordings we usually have my Grados plus Senn 600s and some AKG 271s. It's good to listen to all three for different things.

Cannot comment on the HF2s but I believe you are right based on my limited listening.


----------



## Nick01

Quote: 





twotrack said:


> I don't find the midrange on the HD800s to be as accurate as the RS1i based on my own classical recordings anyway.


 


 Interesting...I find the opposite is true. Midrange on the HD800 is very neutral and true to life. Midrange on the RS1 is sugarcoated to the max...but I wouldn't have it any other way lol.


----------



## TwoTrack

nick01 said:


> Interesting...I find the opposite is true. Midrange on the HD800 is very neutral and true to life. Midrange on the RS1 is sugarcoated to the max...but I wouldn't have it any other way lol.




I think the lower midrange is a bit warmer but the rest of the midrange on the HD800 is far from neutral imho. Same with the 600s, the midrange is even a bit recessed there.

But it may be like icecream flavors at this level...we all have our favorites.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

The other day I got lucky.
Chanced upon a heavily discounted Manley Stingray itube ($2600) and boy, the GS1000i sound absolutely stunning.
Just WOW!!


----------



## Gwarmi

shahzada123 said:


> The other day I got lucky.
> Chanced upon a heavily discounted Manley Stingray itube ($2600) and boy, the GS1000i sound absolutely stunning.
> Just WOW!!




How do they compare to your PS1000 now?


----------



## SHAHZADA123

How do they compare to your PS1000 now?
Unfortunately, my PS1000s are under repairs for driver issues. I myself am very curious to compare both.
Will try my best when I get them


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





shahzada123 said:


> How do they compare to your PS1000 now?
> Unfortunately, my PS1000s are under repairs for driver issues. I myself am very curious to compare both.
> Will try my best when I get them


 


  Man there have been a fair bit of posts about PS1k's going back for a driver-out. Hope you get them back in a timely manner


----------



## Nick01

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Man there have been a fair bit of posts about PS1k's going back for a driver-out. Hope you get them back in a timely manner


 

 Really?????? I've just put up a WTB for the PS1000.......


----------



## DanielofDenmark

Recently purchased a pair of Grado RS1's - these things are insane. I think my full-size headphone journey has ended - for now anyway!


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





nick01 said:


> Really?????? I've just put up a WTB for the PS1000.......


 


  Just received an email back from Nik @ Audiophile. The GS1000i run on special ($1098AUD) is over, he's sold out.
  He has just one PS-1000 left in the shop for the princely sum of $2080AUD. You know my views on Grado purchases
  through registered dealers - I'd suggest this is a good route if you want to go with new and the peace of mind of
  an easy return if things go horribly wrong with one of the drivers.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





danielofdenmark said:


> Recently purchased a pair of Grado RS1's - these things are insane. I think my full-size headphone journey has ended - for now anyway!


 


  Good work, could be a lot worse - with all this talk of 'flagship letdown' - I think the HD 650 and RS1 are still proving that these
  work horses with a great source are still a very hard combo' to beat.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





nick01 said:


> Really?????? I've just put up a WTB for the PS1000.......


 

 Yeah some guy actually went through the process TWICE. People we're quick to blame the equipment he was plugging them into causing it, but I think it was Grado.
   
  The thread is called "customer service opinions" or something along those lines. Just search my head-fi threads I posted a few months back and it should pop up!


----------



## detoxguy

I'm still skeptical about that particular situation. It's possible but he's the unluckiest headphone owner I've ever encountered, PS1000, LCD2, and one of the HiFiMan high end (too lazy to check) all with driver failures...that and he's awfully ranty.
   
  Anywho....don't base a purchase decision entirely on reading a couple posts on a forum because I'm reasonably certain that the vast majority of PS1000 owners haven't had a problem. 
  
  Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Yeah some guy actually went through the process TWICE. People we're quick to blame the equipment he was plugging them into causing it, but I think it was Grado.
> 
> The thread is called "customer service opinions" or something along those lines. Just search my head-fi threads I posted a few months back and it should pop up!


----------



## pigmode

Because it was there, the RA1 was temporarily put into the chain with the RS1 yesterday (new batteries). While it falls quite short of the GS1, all things considered it worked out pretty well. It apparently scaled well with a good source, and it had a surprisingly good sound. What the RA1 lacked in speed, overall clarity, and attack, it made up with a touch of romance and a slightly more aggressive forwardness in the upper mids and high frequencies.
   
  I wouldn't buy one, but there's no need to kick it right out the door either. It can serve adequately in a pinch.


----------



## eclipes

here is my RS1 vintage B with AudioGD NFB-12 and Little Dot I+.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

^very nice setup you got there!


----------



## estreeter

Look, anyone who is 'bored' or generally unhappy with their RS1/RS2, I have a very simple solution - send them to me. I'll pay postage and send you *a carton of VB* - yes, 24 bottles of Australia's finest !


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Look, anyone who is 'bored' or generally unhappy with their RS1/RS2, I have a very simple solution - send them to me. I'll pay postage and send you *a carton of VB* - yes, 24 bottles of Australia's finest !


 

 This made me spill my drink narrowly missing the keyboard and sacred Grados 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  This beer is up there in the UK with the price of Grados too ~ 7 quid for a pint over the counter!
   
  Could be a worthy trade for an overseas beer enthusiast. Although, the Grados would be missed
  for the hangover the following morning.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Because it was there, the RA1 was temporarily put into the chain with the RS1 yesterday (new batteries). While it falls quite short of the GS1, all things considered it worked out pretty well. It apparently scaled well with a good source, and it had a surprisingly good sound. What the RA1 lacked in speed, overall clarity, and attack, it made up with a touch of romance and a slightly more aggressive forwardness in the upper mids and high frequencies.
> 
> I wouldn't buy one, but there's no need to kick it right out the door either. It can serve adequately in a pinch.


 


  What? You actually like the RA1? My hairdryer has more electronics than that thing for 1/8th the cost. 
   
  I had one for a brief fleeting moment

   
  I really want to build an O2 for myself, it's so much work though.. sigh.


----------



## maconhel

I'm on stage! wow hahah


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





maconhel said:


> I'm on stage! wow hahah


 


  Cor, cool you're a PS1000 owner from Brazil ~ the very first I've ever seen on here.
   
  You must be having a good ol' time with that heavy flagship on your head!


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Cor, cool you're a PS1000 owner from Brazil ~ the very first I've ever seen on here.
> 
> You must be having a good ol' time with that heavy flagship on your head!


 

 Great neck workout too hehe


----------



## wesleysneijder

My progression was:
   
  Grado SR 200
  Alessandro MS1
  Grado RS1
  Grado RS1i Aps V3
  Grado HP-2
   
  Matteo


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> What? You actually like the RA1? My hairdryer has more electronics than that thing for 1/8th the cost.
> 
> I had one for a brief fleeting moment
> 
> ...


 


   
  Well......I like my GS1 , but see the RA1 for what it is. Its an overpriced functional amp, that  works okay. The GS1 exists at a completely different level.
   
  First hand accounts of the Grado > O2, will be interesting.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

The Woo WA 22 combines very well with my GS1000i.
Nice, laid back presentation & takes the edge of the trebble.
After trying out the TTVJ flat pads on for about 50 hrs the Jumbos are permanently confined to the store room.
Music feels dis-jointed now with the jumbos.
All IMHO, obviously.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





shahzada123 said:


> *The Woo WA 22 combines very well with my GS1000i.*
> Nice, laid back presentation & takes the edge of the trebble.
> After trying out the TTVJ flat pads on for about 50 hrs the Jumbos are permanently confined to the store room.
> Music feels dis-jointed now with the jumbos.
> All IMHO, obviously.


 

 You can add the HF-2s to the awesome pairing with the WA22. I no longer own the RS1/RS1i, but would love to hear them with my WA22 to compare them to the MAD Ear+HD.


----------



## maconhel

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Cor, cool you're a PS1000 owner from Brazil ~ the very first I've ever seen on here.
> 
> You must be having a good ol' time with that heavy flagship on your head!


 


  G-cushion compensates for the weight, lovely bass!!!
   
 
   
  number # 1260


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





maconhel said:


> G-cushion compensates for the weight, lovely bass!!!
> 
> 
> 
> number # 1260


 


  *drool*


----------



## Gwarmi

Yes, that is a very luscious looking PS-1000!
   
  4 digit serial number too, so nice.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Quote: 





maconhel said:


> G-cushion compensates for the weight, lovely bass!!!
> 
> 
> 
> number # 1260


 
   
  Very sweet! I miss my Mapletree...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Beautiful sound.


----------



## Raguvian

I guess I'll join in in this club.
   
  I had an SR80 3 years ago, then an SR80i two years ago, and now I have an modded SR80i (modded headband, driver cloth removal and bass holes punched out, reverse quarter modded HD414 pads) and have an HF-1 on the way and am seriously tempted by the SR325is.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Just wondering, do you guys think it's worth getting the SR325is if I already have an HF-1? My main concern with the 325is is sibilance, which I'm pretty sensitive to. That's why I went with a wood Grado for a smoother sound.


----------



## WhiteCrow

the 325is are the only sr series grado that I didn't find sibilant.


----------



## Gwarmi

With the 325i, it's about the mastering quality of the material, the source and a very solid
  neutral/warm amount of amplification.
   
  They sound hot and nasty in the treble region with poorly recorded material or a bright
  sounding rig.
   
  As a comparison, I tested a few tracks known for a few treble spikes with some high
  sax notes on the SR80i and 325i ~ running the SR80i off the ishuffle revealed more
  sibilance than the 325i driven off the V200 being fed by the Arcam at the exact
  passage on the track.
   
  Driving the 325i on the ishuffle, sibilance again reared it's ugly head..


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> With the 325i, it's about the mastering quality of the material, the source and a very solid
> neutral/warm amount of amplification.
> 
> They sound hot and nasty in the treble region with poorly recorded material or a bright
> ...


 


  Really? I've got/had some pretty good upstream gear and very well recorded CDs and SACDs and the SR325s were always too hot and shrill to my ears. Even my (now sold) MAD Ear+HD tube amp (very warm and tubey) coupled with the warmish PS Audio DLIII DAC (also now sold) couldn't tame the treble. YMMV of course, but it was too much for me.


----------



## eclipes

Agree with Gwarmi, Pairing my SR325i with little dot I+ sounds amazing. No more harsh trebles.
  Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> With the 325i, it's about the mastering quality of the material, the source and a very solid
> neutral/warm amount of amplification.
> 
> They sound hot and nasty in the treble region with poorly recorded material or a bright
> ...


----------



## jackwess

Im buying my first pair of grado next month. Which models you guys suggest? SR60 or 80's?


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> Agree with Gwarmi, Pairing my SR325i with little dot I+ sounds amazing. No more harsh trebles.


 

 What other Grados have you heard?


----------



## Nick01

Quote: 





shahzada123 said:


> The Woo WA 22 combines very well with my GS1000i.
> Nice, laid back presentation & takes the edge of the trebble.
> After trying out the TTVJ flat pads on for about 50 hrs the Jumbos are permanently confined to the store room.
> Music feels dis-jointed now with the jumbos.
> All IMHO, obviously.


 


 You tried TTVJ flats with the GS1000i? Interesting...I haven't done that yet even though I do have flats and the GS1000i...I will be back with my humble opinion.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> What other Grados have you heard?


 


  Don't know about Eclipes,
   
  But I'm in the same boat, I own the SR80i / 325i and borrowed the 225i for a good awhile, and I've spent all of 10 grand minutes
  or so with an RS1i ~ both the 225i and RS1i were inherently smoother in the treble region. Guess, I must be weaned on the 325i
  by now, It simply doesn't sound too sibilant to my ears on my rig (give or take some glaring 1950's rockabilly material)
   
  Also auditioned the MS1i and SR60 from friends over the years. That leaves the 125i, RS2i, PS1000 and all the non-production
  models left in store for me to try.
   
  I will say this though, when I picked up the 325i, I was originally intending to pick up the RS2i, the owner of the store (sole Grado
  man in all of Oz) steered me towards the 325i instead ~ he was adamant that it was the best Grado he'd heard outside of
  the PS1000 <shrug> I figured he just had a massive stock out back and this was his sales pitch!
   
  Come on Christmas expenditure time! I'll find out once and for all if the GS1000i is a fizzy strident can


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Don't know about Eclipes,
> 
> But I'm in the same boat, I own the SR80i / 325i and borrowed the 225i for a good awhile, and I've spent all of 10 grand minutes
> or so with an RS1i ~ both the 225i and RS1i were inherently smoother in the treble region. Guess, I must be weaned on the 325i
> ...


 


  FWIW, I prefer both the HF-2s and RS1/RS1i to the GS/PS1000s.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> FWIW, I prefer both the HF-2s and RS1/RS1i to the GS/PS1000s.


 


  The PS500's will be interesting, I like the idea that John is going back to the Joe days by having a fairly, balanced, neutral
  can in the line-up (so we hear) ~ good point of difference from all the wonderful coloration.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> The PS500's will be interesting, I like the idea that John is going back to the Joe days by having a fairly, balanced, neutral
> can in the line-up (so we hear) ~ good point of difference from all the wonderful coloration.


 

 BTW...where are the PS500 impressions? Aren't they released yet?


----------



## eclipes

After the SR325i Goldies, I'm currently using the RS1s right now. Even though the RS1 is better all around and much more smoother, but clarity wise, nothing beats the SR325i 
  
  Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> What other Grados have you heard?


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> After the SR325i Goldies, I'm currently using the RS1s right now. Even though the RS1 is better all around and much more smoother, but clarity wise, nothing beats the SR325i


 

 Please do not confuse increased treble = clarity and details. This is a colouration.


----------



## eclipes

Just want to agree with Gwarmi that with decent sources and amplification, the harsh trebles in my Sr325i
 never occurred again.
  Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Please do not confuse increased treble = clarity and details. This is a colouration.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> BTW...where are the PS500 impressions? Aren't they released yet?


 


  Last I heard we're all still sitting with the only 3 x impressions out there :-
   
  Ben from Headroom shooting a very quick 10-20 second blurb on youtube via Can Jam.
   
  Todd the vinyl junkie putting up some very brief notes alluding to it being similar to the PS1.
   
  The one and only review on the Grado site from Robert H. Levi


----------



## schwallman

I preordered mine from Todd. He says grado shipped them to him early this week and hopes to get them out early next week. Sound earphones has $1.99 overnight shipping though and Todd only has the normal price for all shipping carriers. I would hate to do it to todd but I do want them pretty fast.....and for less money.
  
    
  Quote:


gwarmi said:


> Last I heard we're all still sitting with the only 3 x impressions out there :-
> 
> Ben from Headroom shooting a very quick 10-20 second blurb on youtube via Can Jam.
> 
> ...


----------



## schwallman

I will have to agree with the amplification. I picked up an old pioneer sa-9500 and my goldies are pretty amazing to me right now.
  
  Quote: 





eclipes said:


> Just want to agree with Gwarmi that with decent sources and amplification, the harsh trebles in my Sr325inever occurred again.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> Just want to agree with Gwarmi that with *decent sources and amplification,* the harsh trebles in my Sr325inever occurred again.


 

 How are not the following at least decent: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  MAD Ear+HD (one of the very best Grado amps out there)
  PS Audio DLIII
  Meier Concerto
  Woo Audio WA22
  Wyred 4 Sound DAC-2
  Bryson BDA-1 DAC
   
  All yielded harsh treble with the SR325i/SR325is


----------



## eclipes

that's very unfortunate then because the gear you used are pretty high end and would definitely tame the trebles but everyone is different i guess. At least to me, my little dot helped a lot. I guess the sr325 series are just not for you then..
  
  Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> How are not the following at least decent:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gwarmi

^^ All very nice gear, actually got my eye on the PS Audio DLIII
   
  This discussion is not going to make progress unless we compare *exact* recording on *exact* recording.
   
  I'll happily throw it out there first ~ Mobile Fidelity Sound Lab Japan (Dark side of the moon) &
  Phillip Glass - Koyanaanasqatsi (1998 re-issue, believe it's the only one)
   
  All good over here!


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> ^^ All very nice gear, actually got my eye on the PS Audio DLIII
> 
> This discussion is not going to make progress unless we compare *exact* recording on *exact* recording.
> 
> ...


 


  How about the Alan Parson's remaster on SACD? Still too much strident treble with the SR325s IMO.
   
  BTW, I find the PS Audio DLIII a great DAC for Grados.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> How about the Alan Parson's remaster on SACD? Still too much strident treble with the SR325s IMO.
> 
> BTW, I find the PS Audio DLIII a great DAC for Grados.


 


  Doh - first strike, don't have that one in the collection ~ it's going to be interesting to see if any of us have any
  identical recordings in our collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I find the Arcam to be a little bass heavy, combined with the V200 it reaches the upper threshold on some
  recordings for bass impact. Looking for something more musical and a little more detailed, less warmth
  would not bother me too much.


----------



## Raguvian

Hmm, thanks for the input.
   
  Would you guys say it's worth it to buy the SR325is if I already have an HF-1?


----------



## music_man

i still find the ps1000 simply amazing. sure, it's colored and tuned by mr. grado's ears but well i like it. no, love it!


----------



## WhiteCrow

PS500 impressions at me!


----------



## regicide

Quote: 





jackwess said:


> Im buying my first pair of grado next month. Which models you guys suggest? SR60 or 80's?


 

 There are quite a few threads around here (and on other forums) dealing with this question, so I suggest you have a look at them.
   
  If you can afford the 80s, why not?
  At the end of the day the difference is only $20USD, but I guess this is a 25% increase.
  From what I've read around here regarding 80i vs 60i the 80s are said to have a more detailed and fuller bass.
   
  I haven't personally heard the 60i-s though, if you can try them both I highly recommend it.
  Goodluck.


----------



## Mozu

I, too, started my Grado trip with a pair of MS1is, my first real hi-fi (mid-fi?) headphones, and, to my ears, they are absolutely incredible -  and pair up veeeeery nicely with this Penguin Caffeine, hopefully even better with the incoming C421.
   
  Now, not to turn this into an advice thread, but say I was selling an extremely rare pocket knife, and was setting aside the money specifically for audio usage.
   
  I'm definitely leaning towards a pair of MS2is, but the idea of woodying and recabling my MS1is is also very, very appealing, so I was curious as to other, more experienced, people's thoughts on the matter.
   
  (Just finished _Yo-Yo Ma plays Ennio Morricone_, and starting _Blind Guardian - A Twist in the Myth._  Dear god.  Every time I listen to something recorded well - well being a relative term, as I've heard some amazing things done with lo-fi, like _The Ruins of Beverast - Unlock the Shrine - _it's like a revelation.)
   
  /ramble off


----------



## estreeter

Unless you have zero sensitivity to brightly lit treble, my suggestion is that you should keep saving until you have enough for the Ms-PRO. I had the SR325is and although some claim the MS2 doesnt jab the icepick quite so far into one's brain (on certain tracks), I'm not prepared to go back down that road. They are also surprisingly heavy on one's head for extended listening.


----------



## Mozu

I am actually somewhat treble sensitive, but also wife-kicking-my-ass sensitive.  I think MSPros, much as I would love a pair, are well out of my spending range.  
   
  (Besides, I'd just get PS500s if I was already going to shell out that much.)


----------



## Gwarmi

Unbelievable ~ I've found 2 x Thai audio threads with guys selling on, yes, already selling on their PS500's
  and yet we have no official reviews on Head-Fi in the US


----------



## Mozu

Someone in another thread mentioned a big shipment of them going to Asia, and none here.  Heresay, but...seems odd to say the least, if it's true.


----------



## tme110

Depends on your price range, my 325's are my main HP but between those two the 80 is the clear choice - better hp, better cable, improved pad, slightly more bass.
  
  Quote: 





jackwess said:


> Im buying my first pair of grado next month. Which models you guys suggest? SR60 or 80's?


----------



## bbophead

YEA!  My dealer got one pair of the PS500's in and I will be listening to them tomorrow.  Will do a comparo with my G-Cushed 325is.  yippe cai yai yo. mf.


----------



## schwallman

do you still have the bowls for the grados? Would like to hear what you think of the ps500s with them also.
  
  Quote: 





bbophead said:


> YEA!  My dealer got one pair of the PS500's in and I will be listening to them tomorrow.  Will do a comparo with my G-Cushed 325is.  yippe cai yai yo. mf.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





schwallman said:


> do you still have the bowls for the grados? Would like to hear what you think of the ps500s with them also.


 

 Yup.  Not sure what I'll do when I get there.  Prolly have to pee-pee.


----------



## markkr

^ TMI ^


----------



## bbophead

Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## Liang

i like grado, although i didn't find the right feeling with my 225, may imporve to from rs1 rs2 ps500 mpro, didn't decide yet, i cannot believe they have 4 products around 500-700~!!


----------



## Nick01

^^ They're just slightly different flavor of the same sound....lol....very clever marketing strategy...making people buying all of them to compare haha


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





nick01 said:


> ^^ They're just slightly different flavor of the same sound....lol....very clever marketing strategy...making people buying all of them to compare haha


 
  Maybe, maybe not.  haha


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Doh - first strike, don't have that one in the collection ~ it's going to be interesting to see if any of us have any
> identical recordings in our collections
> 
> 
> ...


 

 As good as the 30th Anniversary SACD is, the new lossless 5.1 BluRay on the Immersion Edition is simply the very best I've heard....FWIW.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> As good as the 30th Anniversary SACD is, the new lossless 5.1 BluRay on the Immersion Edition is simply the very best I've heard....FWIW.


 


  Couple of mixed opinions on that one, can't remember which senior poster vented his views but his remark
  was that the new 30th anniv. was quite loud and compressed sounding compared to the vintage LP stuff.
   
  <shrug> yet to hear it myself, but I do have the 'Sampler' EP which reportedly has the same mastering
  of 'Money' that is on the 30th anniv ~ best I've heard.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> *Couple of mixed opinions on that one, can't remember which senior poster vented his views but his remark*
> *was that the new 30th anniv. was quite loud and compressed sounding compared to the vintage LP stuff.*
> 
> <shrug> yet to hear it myself, but I do have the 'Sampler' EP which reportedly has the same mastering
> of 'Money' that is on the 30th anniv ~ best I've heard.


 

 The SACD was NOT compressed. It runs at 88kHz (standard CDs run at half that) and sounds fantastic.
   
  Of course if you don't have an SACD player, then you'll just get the standard CD layer (it's a hybrid CD/SACD).


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> The SACD was NOT compressed. It runs at 88kHz (standard CDs run at half that) and sounds fantastic.
> 
> Of course if you don't have an SACD player, then you'll just get the standard CD layer (it's a hybrid CD/SACD).


 

 Alas, I don't have an SACD player or decent CD transport at this stage, I'm one of those despicable
  *. Wav and *.flac 24/96 vinyl rip fiends running off a laptop and a DAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Australian Hi Fi Melbourne show is on tomorrow, should be eye opening exposure to such nice
  gear though. Will post pics in the Summit Hifi section of Head-Fi.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> *Alas, I don't have an SACD player* or decent CD transport at this stage, I'm one of those despicable
> *. Wav and *.flac 24/96 vinyl rip fiends running off a laptop and a DAC
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Do you have one of the first versions of the Playstation 3? A little known secret...they can play SACDs AND as an added bonus, they can output SACDs digitially through HDMI to your receiver.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Do you have one of the first versions of the Playstation 3? A little known secret...they can play SACDs AND as an added bonus, they can output SACDs digitially through HDMI to your receiver.


 


  Ahh thanks for that, good to know.
   
  Thankfully left my chronic gaming affliction behind about 5 years ago or so, just what I don't need
  right now ~ an audio gear habit + a gaming problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Just a shame that no 3rd party makes a decent USB external SACD drive.


----------



## tme110

If you were to look around, I'd look at the Oppo93 - it plays everything in all formats from CD-rom to Bluray audio; outputs coax, hdmi, multi-channeland has a built in saber32 DAC.
  
  Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Alas, I don't have an SACD player or decent CD transport at this stage, I'm one of those despicable
> *. Wav and *.flac 24/96 vinyl rip fiends running off a laptop and a DAC
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





tme110 said:


> If you were to look around, I'd look at the Oppo93 - it plays everything in all formats from CD-rom to Bluray audio; outputs coax, hdmi, multi-channeland has a built in saber32 DAC.


 

 Thanks tme110
   
  Alas, my issue at the moment is not so much on the will or monetary side of things ~ it's just space.
   
  I'm living in a pretty small rental place at the moment and even a dedicated full sized music server
  is out, a real pain because I'm acquiring a Rega DAC this week that is redbook limited to 16/48 USB
  ~ which means my 24/96 material will be going into hibernation until I source a Macbook or
  SPDIF-USB converter. No real way around it, I'm laptop bound!


----------



## schwallman

Do you go get to check out the PS500s?


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Australian Hi Fi Melbourne show is on tomorrow, should be eye opening exposure to such nice
> gear though. Will post pics in the Summit Hifi section of Head-Fi.


 
   
  I hope you like mixing with accountants in cardigans - I suspect that you are about to find out just how old and crusty a large proportion of the high end audio crowd really is. They may even issue you with a pipe and a pair of slippers at the door !


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I hope you like mixing with accountants in cardigans - I suspect that you are about to find out just how old and crusty a large proportion of the high end audio crowd really is. They may even issue you with a pipe and a pair of slippers at the door !


 


  Fair call, the average age was certainly on the high side of 50+. Bit I still saw a few 20/30 somethings running around.
  International students were keen too for a small room solution.
   
  Headphone pics are up in the headphone forum, just about to setup the stereo thread in Summit-Hi Fi.
   
  Best piece of kit for me was a set of $3000 Vienna Acoustic small floor speakers running off a Luxman amp.
   
  Easily besting some gawdy gear that cost well in excess of $12,000.


----------



## Sort

Okay, I'm jumping into some ongoing discussion with no relevance to my post save this is the Grado fan club thread. I got my 125's several years ago as my first headphone audiophile experience. I enjoyed them some, but it didn't take long to move on through Denon, Senns, and AKG's, all of which have great features and shortcomings. The Grados got shelved. Finally got around to a tube amp,  and man, this morning I have just reveled in that Grado sound. Yeah, you can hear areas for improvement, and Grados simply don't cut it for long listening sections for me, but for a fifty minute listening experience, these are great and move relatively well through genres, a requirement for my playlists. Feeling the love... again.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





schwallman said:


> Do you go get to check out the PS500s?


 

 Here's my recent thread:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/577145/grado-325is-and-ps500


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





sort said:


> Okay, I'm jumping into some ongoing discussion with no relevance to my post save this is the Grado fan club thread. I got my 125's several years ago as my first headphone audiophile experience. I enjoyed them some, but it didn't take long to move on through Denon, Senns, and AKG's, all of which have great features and shortcomings. The Grados got shelved. Finally got around to a tube amp,  and man, this morning I have just reveled in that Grado sound. Yeah, you can hear areas for improvement, and Grados simply don't cut it for long listening sections for me, but for a fifty minute listening experience, these are great and move relatively well through genres, a requirement for my playlists. Feeling the love... again.


 


  Totally agree, anything over 60mins on the 325i's even with a nice source and amp leaves your ears bombed out like Baghdad.
   
  But I prefer my short, sharp 50-60mins listening sessions.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Totally agree, anything over 60mins on the 325i's even with a nice source and amp leaves your ears bombed out like Baghdad.
> 
> But I prefer my short, sharp 50-60mins listening sessions.


 


 I prefer short brutal listening sessions anyway haha


----------



## eclipes

yea me too i prefer short listening sessions with my goldies and it definitely sounds really good.. ever since upgrading to the RS1, the sound is really smooth and comfortable.. i can listen to it forever... its just so smoothhhhh


----------



## Gwarmi

Nice to see that the initial PS500 reviews flowing in are suggesting that it resembles a more balanced
  approach while remaining smooth like the RS1.
   
  Could be just the thing for a Gradophile who likes to rock out to Iggy pop with the 325i's
  inimitable visceral nature and yet chill back for a 2 hour jazz session with the PS500's
  shortly afterwards.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Nice to see that the initial PS500 reviews flowing in are suggesting that it resembles a more balanced
> approach while remaining smooth like the RS1.
> 
> Could be just the thing for a Gradophile who likes to rock out to Iggy pop with the 325i's
> ...


 
  +1


----------



## G3n0c|d3

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Do you have one of the first versions of the Playstation 3? A little known secret...they can play SACDs AND as an added bonus, they can output SACDs digitially through HDMI to your receiver.


 


  seriously? I have PS3 for almost 4 years now and I didn't know it at all...


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





g3n0c|d3 said:


> seriously? I have PS3 for almost 4 years now and I didn't know it at all...


 


  Totally serious. It is the only SACD player that I know of that can output 5.1 channels digitally (via HDMI). The rest only output analog signals (that I know of that is).
   
  Again, only the original PS3s only had this capability.


----------



## Fantasysage

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Nice to see that the initial PS500 reviews flowing in are suggesting that it resembles a more balanced
> approach while remaining smooth like the RS1.
> 
> Could be just the thing for a Gradophile who likes to rock out to Iggy pop with the 325i's
> ...


 


  Exactly. While it is in no way relaxed, it cuts down on the harshness and is a lot smoother.


----------



## tme110

Didn't know this either.  Though that means it was not designed to spec which is probably why they never told anyone.
  
  Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Totally serious. It is the only SACD player that I know of that can output 5.1 channels digitally (via HDMI). The rest only output analog signals (that I know of that is).
> 
> Again, only the original PS3s only had this capability.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





tme110 said:


> Didn't know this either.  Though that means it was not designed to spec which is probably why they never told anyone.


 

 Actually its in the manual. They must have removed the functionality on subsequent versions to help cost down the uber expensive initial units.


----------



## TwoTrack

Quote: 





danielofdenmark said:


> Recently purchased a pair of Grado RS1's - these things are insane. I think my full-size headphone journey has ended - for now anyway!


 


  I certainly love mine.  Great sound.


----------



## eclipes

I think my grado journey ended as well ever since picking up the RS1 vintage B


----------



## sling5s

I guess this makes me a Grado Fan because:
  I don't know how many times I've sold the Grado RS1(i) for what promised to be a better headphone.  
  It many ways, almost every headphone I had (AD2000, D7000, AKG K702, HD800, LCD-2, UE11, JH13/16-JH-3A, and even GS1000, PS1000), were better headphones but in all of them, I wanted them to sound like the Grado RS1.  
  I couldn't get away from it.  I missed the sound jumping out at you, the attack of the electric guitar, the harmonics of acoustic guitar floating around you, the intimate vocals, the punchy mid-bass and the paradox of warm and bright that only Grado RS1i can do. So now I'm back to Grado RS1i again and am loving it.  The Grado GR10 for portable on the go and Grado RS1i for home. Sometimes it's not about what is technically better but what is musically involving. At least for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  My Grado RS1 set up at it's best (in the past) for me was the Audio GD NFB-3 Dac with Mad Ear-HD.  Now sorry that I sold it off, this time I'm going to try the Bifrost Dac with the Asgard amp both from Schiit Audio.  
  The Asgard while solid state is smooth and warm and should prove to be a good match for the Grado RS1i.
   
  Posted Originally in Grado RS1i Appreciation Thread:
  Quote: 





eclipes said:


> I think my grado journey ended as well ever since picking up the RS1 vintage B


 
  Quote: 





danielofdenmark said:


> Recently purchased a pair of Grado RS1's - these things are insane. I think my full-size headphone journey has ended - for now anyway!


----------



## eclipes

its great to hear that you and I both appreciate the musically involving sound from the RS1, its just something that gets you in the music. How was the Mad EAR? I'm using the Little Dot I+ right now and pretty satisfied with it but I'm always itching for an upgrade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





sling5s said:


> I guess this makes me a Grado Fan because:
> I don't know how many times I've sold the Grado RS1(i) for what promised to be a better headphone.
> It many ways, almost every headphone I had (AD2000, D7000, AKG K702, HD800, LCD-2, UE11, JH13/16-JH-3A, and even GS1000, PS1000), were better headphones but in all of them, I wanted them to sound like the Grado RS1.
> I couldn't get away from it.  I missed the sound jumping out at you, the attack of the electric guitar, the harmonics of acoustic guitar floating around you, the intimate vocals, the punchy mid-bass and the paradox of warm and bright that only Grado RS1i can do. So now I'm back to Grado RS1i again and am loving it.  The Grado GR10 for portable on the go and Grado RS1i for home. Sometimes it's not about what is technically better but what is musically involving. At least for me.
> ...


----------



## Gwarmi

I like my Violectric V200, it sounds very warm and almost tube like.
   
  Best Grado sound I've heard outside two amps ~ Eddie Current Xana Deux
  and a Cayin HA-1A.


----------



## sling5s

The Mad Ear HD had great synergy with the RS1 but at times too warm and smooth.  Sometimes I felt it lacked power and punch ( I guess better word would be dynamics).  Which is why I'm trying the Asgard.  It's solid state but warm and smooth (which is hard to find in solid state these days).
   
  Quote: 





eclipes said:


> its great to hear that you and I both appreciate the musically involving sound from the RS1, its just something that gets you in the music. How was the Mad EAR? I'm using the Little Dot I+ right now and pretty satisfied with it but I'm always itching for an upgrade.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Quote: 





sling5s said:


> The Mad Ear HD had great synergy with the RS1 but at times too warm and smooth.  Sometimes I felt it lacked power and punch ( I guess better word would be dynamics).


 

 That's pretty much how I felt about the MAD Ear+HD as well. And is pretty much what you'd expect with an amp in that price range. The synergy is excellent and it's a very sweet and musical sounding amp except that it lacks the dynamics and blackness of other more expensive amps. I've never heard the HD Super II, but I suspect that is where it improves upon. Nonetheless, it's still one of my favorite tube amps under 1K.


----------



## Nick01

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> yea me too i prefer short listening sessions with my goldies and it definitely sounds really good.. ever since upgrading to the RS1, the sound is really smooth and comfortable.. i can listen to it forever... its just so smoothhhhh


 


 That smooth huh?? Flats or bowls?


----------



## picaqiu

i have my m2i in two years ago, and then i upgrade it to rs1i in september.


----------



## Nick01

Quote: 





picaqiu said:


> i have my m2i in two years ago, and then i upgrade it to rs1i in september.


 

 What's "m2i" ??


----------



## copdauxu

wow, i didn't know there's a grado fan club here. I should founded a Sennheiser fan club as well


----------



## SHAHZADA123

A pair of H-1000 is on its way to me and am VERY excited!!
  It's either HP-2 or HP-3. The previous owner did not have the original box and does not remember.
  Is there any other way to find out. It does not have the polarity switch so definately not HP-1 
  Thanks in advance.


----------



## eclipes

Yeah its really smooth compared to my sr325i goldies. Why? you didn't find them smooth? I am using this http://www.head-fi.org/t/294623/grado-rs1-shack-hack-mod-56k-beware right now its sounding exactly how i want.
  
  Quote: 





nick01 said:


> That smooth huh?? Flats or bowls?


----------



## Nick01

Quote: 





shahzada123 said:


> A pair of H-1000 is on its way to me and am VERY excited!!
> It's either HP-2 or HP-3. The previous owner did not have the original box and does not remember.
> Is there any other way to find out. It does not have the polarity switch so definately not HP-1
> Thanks in advance.


 

 Is it this one from ebay? http://www.ebay.com/itm/120795603652?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1433.l2649


----------



## SHAHZADA123

That's the one!


----------



## Nick01

Quote:


shahzada123 said:


> That's the one!


 


 I was the other bidder lol


----------



## sling5s

When you look at the HP-1000, it makes sense that Joe Grado used to be a watch maker working for an expensive hi end watch company.  His headphones were made like an expensive watch with the same precision and design.  John Grado on the other hand when I look at his products make me feel like he would have been a cheap toy maker. 
  
  Quote: 





shahzada123 said:


> A pair of H-1000 is on its way to me and am VERY excited!!
> It's either HP-2 or HP-3. The previous owner did not have the original box and does not remember.
> Is there any other way to find out. It does not have the polarity switch so definately not HP-1
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nick01

Quote: 





sling5s said:


> When you look at the HP-1000, it makes sense that Joe Grado used to be a watch maker working for an expensive hi end watch company.  His headphones were made like an expensive watch with the same precision and design.  John Grado on the other hand when I look at his products make me feel like he would have been a cheap toy maker.


 


 Ouch...


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Quote: 





sling5s said:


> When you look at the HP-1000, it makes sense that Joe Grado used to be a watch maker working for an expensive hi end watch company.  His headphones were made like an expensive watch with the same precision and design.  John Grado on the other hand when I look at his products make me feel like he would have been a cheap toy maker.


 
  That doesn't really answer my question??
  
  FYI, I happen to have the top 3 PS1000/GS1000i/RS1i and, to me, they certainly don't look like cheap toys


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Quote: 





nick01 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> I was the other bidder lol


 


  Ooops... Sorry about that but I just had to get these, they looked pristine.
  Will post pictures when I get them.
  BTW, there's another pair and I wasn't sure which way the first one would go so had put my bid.


----------



## sling5s

I have had the ps1000 and gs1000 and have had many versions of the RS1(i)  For their price, I think a better rod, block and head band would be nice.
  But having said that, I am indebted to John Grado for the sound.  And it is what it comes down to and why I buy them. 
  
  Quote: 





shahzada123 said:


> That doesn't really answer my question??
> 
> FYI, I happen to have the top 3 PS1000/GS1000i/RS1i and, to me, they certainly don't look like cheap toys


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





sling5s said:


> I have had the ps1000 and gs1000 and have had many versions of the RS1(i)  For their price, I think a better rod, block and head band would be nice.
> But having said that, I am indebted to John Grado for the sound.  And it is what it comes down to and why I buy them.


 
   
  Like these?
   

   
  Courtesy of Martin Custom Audio


----------



## sling5s

Definitely! 
  
  Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Like these?
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Martin Custom Audio


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





sling5s said:


> The Mad Ear HD had great synergy with the RS1 but at times too warm and smooth.  Sometimes I felt it lacked power and punch ( I guess better word would be dynamics).  Which is why I'm trying the Asgard.  It's solid state but warm and smooth (which is hard to find in solid state these days).


 

 Really depends on the tubes you're using with the MAD. With the right ones...the best RS1 amp I've heard yet.


----------



## Raguvian

My new acquirement with my slightly less new acquirement.


----------



## detoxguy

+1 I have the genalex gold lion and all I can say is wow. you'll have to pry the MAD out of my cold dead hands

  
  Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Really depends on the tubes you're using with the MAD. With the right ones...the best RS1 amp I've heard yet.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Got my HP-1000s this morning!!!
  Pristine condition, the lettering is fully intact and it's even got the JG Signature Ultra-Wide Bandwidth Reference Cable.
  They look sooo sexy!!
   
   
  Very linear and smooth presentation. Tight and textured bass and the vocals are the best I've heard.
   
  Better synergy with Schiit Lyr (Genelex Gold Lion cryo) than Woo WA22, IMHO.
  Will post pictures soon.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





shahzada123 said:


> Got my HP-1000s this morning!!!
> Pristine condition, the lettering is fully intact and it's even got the JG Signature Ultra-Wide Bandwidth Reference Cable.
> They look sooo sexy!!
> 
> ...


 

 Congratulations!
   
  Are they top of your Grado heap for now or is still early audition days to tell?


----------



## sling5s

You are probably right.  But I kept hearing how tube rolling didn't impact the sound on the MAD. 
  
  Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Really depends on the tubes you're using with the MAD. With the right ones...the best RS1 amp I've heard yet.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Ho boy has the Grado bug bit you hard. How do you like them? What is the difference between the Prestige line and the HF-1 series sonically to your ears?

  
  Quote: 





raguvian said:


> My new acquirement with my slightly less new acquirement.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





shahzada123 said:


> Got my HP-1000s this morning!!!
> Pristine condition, the lettering is fully intact and it's even got the JG Signature Ultra-Wide Bandwidth Reference Cable.
> They look sooo sexy!!
> 
> ...


 

 Again...depends on the tubes. I MUCH prefer my HF-2s with my WA22 over my Lyr. Not to mention, I am a little worried using my Lyr with low impedance/highly efficient dynamic headphones....the magic smoke thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Throw in the much higher noise floor with the Lyr....
   


  Quote: 





sling5s said:


> You are probably right.  But I kept hearing how tube rolling didn't impact the sound on the MAD.


 

 I found the MAD (like all tube amps I've heard) really change with the tubes (mainly the power tube with the MAD). Pop in a Sylvania Black Plate Triple Mica 5751 and WOW.


----------



## Gwarmi

Not sure if a Lyr is capable of damaging a pair of Grados.
   
  Malveaux, a Lyr owner himself tried to pop a pair of cheapies (unknown) he had lying around and it just
  refused to kill them.
   
  I've had my 325i's at the 3'o' clock position on my V200 ~ theoretical maximum of 2700mW at
  32ohms and it did cross my mind, but nope, no damage.
   
  G


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Not sure if a Lyr is capable of damaging a pair of Grados.
> 
> Malveaux, a Lyr owner himself tried to pop a pair of cheapies (unknown) he had lying around and it just
> refused to kill them.
> ...


 

 It is enough to blow a pair (or two) of Ed. 8s. I also have emails from Jason at Schiit Audio saying that he DOES NOT recommend the Lyr with low impedance/highly efficient dynamic headphones. Take your chances if you like....


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> It is enough to blow a pair (or two) of Ed. 8s. I also have emails from Jason at Schiit Audio saying that he DOES NOT recommend the Lyr with low impedance/highly efficient dynamic headphones. Take your chances if you like....


 


  Ahh yes I did hear that about the Ed. 8's. Not likely to ever see a Lyr in my setup, they're very rare out here, only one bloke near Sydney brings
  them in for $550AUD delivered. I've heard it just the once, it's not bad for the money but it is nowhere as refined as the V200 but the price
  reflects that. Tubed rolled it could be quite an amp though if you can get the tubes at a reasonable price.


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Like these?
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Martin Custom Audio


 


 So those are yours...congratulations


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> So those are yours...congratulations


 


  Oh HEAVENS no, I've got an RS-2 so the wood curiosity is already out the window haha... I just fully endorse his work and what he does for the community and we share a few customers to create a collaboration of the two of our creations together.. though his is the much craftier and nicer one always hehe


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> So those are yours...congratulations


 

 Actually, those are mine!


----------



## tamahome77

Woh, you're the one that won the auction for those gody HP2s on ebay? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Congrats!  
  Btw, I've tried the Schiit lyr and asgard with the HP2s and very much preferred the asgard with the HP2s.  IMO, synergy between asgard & HP2 is superior to the lyr pairing.  Checking out Asr's impression with the asgard and HP2s.  His impressions are accurate to my findings.
  
  Quote: 





shahzada123 said:


> Actually, those are mine!


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Quote: 





tamahome77 said:


> Woh, you're the one that won the auction for those gody HP2s on ebay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Yes, I was very lucky to get those. Thanks.
  The next pair went for $2550!!
   
  The HP2s sounded very good with the Lyr, excellent with the Headroom Ultra, so I reckon the Asgard would be a good match as well.
   
  But they sound SPECTACULAR with my Manley Stingray


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





shahzada123 said:


> Yes, I was very lucky to get those. Thanks.
> The next pair went for $2550!!
> 
> The HP2s sounded very good with the Lyr, excellent with the Headroom Ultra, so I reckon the Asgard would be a good match as well.
> ...


 

 Congrats to your great buy!
  Time to track down a Melo or Grado HPA1 to get the taste of what they sounded like back in the days.


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Ho boy has the Grado bug bit you hard. How do you like them? What is the difference between the Prestige line and the HF-1 series sonically to your ears?


 


  I haven't had much time to listen to them yet but so far I love them!
   
  I don't quite remember what a stock SR80i sounds like but I do know that my modded pair is crazy in every way. Very up close and in your face, tons of thumping bass, very sharp highs and very upfront mids. It's had all the bass holes poked out, the grille mesh isn't as constrictive and all the driver cloth removed so it leaks like crazy and you can shine a light straight through the back and see everything.
   
  The HF-1's on the other hand, sound more detailed but much more relaxed. The highs aren't so sharp/bordering on sibilant, the bass is toned down and the mids are also pulled away. It's much smoother than any Grado I've heard so far, which I'm attributing to the wood chambers. It's definitely easier to listen to them for long periods compared to the SR80i's but the SR80i's are just so fun to listen to since they''re just crazy across the spectrum.
   
  The only thing I don't like about the HF-1 is the comfort, as the stock headband isn't as nice as the (still unpadded) aftermarket headband on the SR80i's. I'm still saving up the cash for one of the awesome ones that you have on your site. I think that'd solve all the comfort issues. I'm just having trouble deciding between brown or black leather...


----------



## Chris_Himself

Yeah I've heard that it's a more smooth Grado with a more robust and matured sound. 
   
  A Grado will always be a Grado in terms of comfort. Remember, wear them forward, and high so that your ear doesn't touch any of the cheesecloth!
   
  As for the color choice, I like the black just fine. The brown is sexy since we'd be introducing a little extra color, but I'm boring so I'm using the black one from Jin.


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Yeah I've heard that it's a more smooth Grado with a more robust and matured sound.
> 
> A Grado will always be a Grado in terms of comfort. Remember, wear them forward, and high so that your ear doesn't touch any of the cheesecloth!
> 
> As for the color choice, I like the black just fine. The brown is sexy since we'd be introducing a little extra color, but I'm boring so I'm using the black one from Jin.


 


  I'll probably go with black to be safer but if I had lots of money I'd go with brown + a bunch of wood bits (blocks, rod tips, etc) from Martin's Audio.
   
  Also, I can usually wear my SR80i's w/ Senn HD414 pads all day without any problems. The bowls on the HF-1's are pretty scratchy since they're new and the headband isn't the greatest so it's not as comfortable.


----------



## GarfLeonard

Total fan of Grado SR-325is. Started with 80s, and soon upgraded. I don't think the 80s even have 60 hours on them.  
   
  I don't find the highs to be harsh, maybe its because I don't listen to enough Geddy Lee. I do like my highs, and hate overdone bass.
   
  I just ordered  the Schiit Asgard, and even though it is inexpensive, I can just see my digital audio purchases increasing even more as I search for the best recordings/remasters. The headphones by themselves are pretty unforgiving with poor recordings. It is pretty cool to dig through your CD collection and pull out some gems from the 1980s and early 90s.


----------



## dibbler67

Quote: 





garfleonard said:


> Total fan of Grado SR-325is. Started with 80s, and soon upgraded. I don't think the 80s even have 60 hours on them.
> 
> I don't find the highs to be harsh, maybe its because I don't listen to enough Geddy Lee. I do like my highs, and hate overdone bass.
> 
> I just ordered  the Schiit Asgard, and even though it is inexpensive, I can just see my digital audio purchases increasing even more as I search for the best recordings/remasters. The headphones by themselves are pretty unforgiving with poor recordings. It is pretty cool to dig through your CD collection and pull out some gems from the 1980s and early 90s.


 


 I agree on the 325is, and the 80s-90s music. Unfortunately I'm only rockin' a Little Dot 1+ and I am PERFECTLY FINE WITH IT THANK YOU. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Some day... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. However, I think I'll try and find one of those JMoney headbands first.


----------



## Raguvian

Oh man, I am so tempted to get either a Schiit Asgard or a Millet MiniMax for my Grados.
   
  And another couple pairs of Grados.


----------



## eclipes

The Little Dot I+ is the best for its price. Tweaking it with the right opamp and tubes, it definitely sounds more than what is worth. Oh yeah, rolling with Large Shield Mullard M8083 and OPA2107 opamp. 
  
  Quote: 





grado77 said:


> Fortunately, I am rockin' a Little Dot I+ with PS500.........LM4562 and PhilipsECG JAN6028 (408A)..........800mW @ 32 Ohms is nothing to sneeze at .........the gain setting is on low and my normal volume position is 8 to 11 o'clock depending on the mastering. Plenty loud for my taste. A Pioneer transport with BB PCM1796 DAC (123dB, 0.0005 THD+N) feeds the LD I+ an unaltered flat signal...........the result is beautiful audio. No doubt there is better, but for what you pay, it's dam great.


----------



## dibbler67

Same here, although I've got some Mullard CV4014 in there. I've got to say, that opamp made a HUGE positive difference to my ears.


----------



## TC44

New Grado Fan here.  I recently purchased a pair of SR60i from a Head-fi member and once I listened, I knew the Grado sound was for me.  I find them very intimate, engaging and musical.  I also like the look and feel of them too, so an all around winner for me.  Well, I like them so much I just pulled the trigger on a pair of RS2i being sold by a member here.  I'm considering picking up either a LD IV or a Maverick D1 to drive them.


----------



## eclipes

wow thats a big jump there.. from sr60 to the rs2. Anyhow, they are all good.
  
  Quote: 





tc44 said:


> New Grado Fan here.  I recently purchased a pair of SR60i from a Head-fi member and once I listened, I knew the Grado sound was for me.  I find them very intimate, engaging and musical.  I also like the look and feel of them too, so an all around winner for me.  Well, I like them so much I just pulled the trigger on a pair of RS2i being sold by a member here.  I'm considering picking up either a LD IV or a Maverick D1 to drive them.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





tc44 said:


> New Grado Fan here.  I recently purchased a pair of SR60i from a Head-fi member and once I listened, I knew the Grado sound was for me.  I find them very intimate, engaging and musical.  I also like the look and feel of them too, so an all around winner for me.  Well, I like them so much I just pulled the trigger on a pair of RS2i being sold by a member here.  I'm considering picking up either a LD IV or a Maverick D1 to drive them.


 


  Congratulations on the new found Grado goodness.
   
  Make sure you pick an amp that excels with low 32ohm impedance. A few on here love the Little 1+ which does well with
  the Grado range. LD IV only delivers a max of 100mW at 32 ohms, it excels at 120 ohm/300mW and above.


----------



## eclipes

I highly recommend the Little Dot I+, LD IV is good but not as good as the I + for Grados. If you have other headphones to accommodate then  IV is ok. LD I+ puts 800mW into 32ohms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 compared to 100mW from the LD IV
   
  Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Congratulations on the new found Grado goodness.
> 
> Make sure you pick an amp that excels with low 32ohm impedance. A few on here love the Little 1+ which does well with
> the Grado range. LD IV only delivers a max of 100mW at 32 ohms, it excels at 120 ohm/300mW and above.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> wow thats a big jump there.. from sr60 to the rs2. Anyhow, they are all good.


 


   
  IMO if you want to move up the Grado ladder, it's best to skip at least one, if not two, models in between.
  Between my125 & 325 there is quite a difference. OTOH the 225 sounded very close to the 125.


----------



## TC44

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> wow thats a big jump there.. from sr60 to the rs2. Anyhow, they are all good.


 

 I'm hoping to hear the big jump and not just feel it in my wallet 
   
  Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Congratulations on the new found Grado goodness.
> 
> Make sure you pick an amp that excels with low 32ohm impedance. A few on here love the Little 1+ which does well with
> the Grado range. LD IV only delivers a max of 100mW at 32 ohms, it excels at 120 ohm/300mW and above.


 

 Thanks for the info. I'll need to research the various amps and their performance with low impedance phones.


----------



## TC44

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> I highly recommend the Little Dot I+, LD IV is good but not as good as the I + for Grados. If you have other headphones to accommodate then  IV is ok. LD I+ puts 800mW into 32ohms
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'm going to seriously consider the Little Dot I+ and it's less than half the price of the IV.  I'll put the savings into tubes and music.


----------



## Gwarmi

Grado hard rock tangent blurb here,
   
  Who else knew that 'Rage Against The Machine's' debut album was considered an
  audiophile cornerstone for hard rock/funk?
   
  <From Wikipedia>
   
*"The album is known for its high production values, which are almost to the strictest audiophile standards. *
*Some audiophile sites and magazines even go as far as using the album — in particular the song *
*"Take the Power Back" — to test amplifiers and speakers.[12] *
   

 I've just sourced a 24/96 vinyl rip of the album and it's been so long since I've had a listen.


----------



## Blue Boat

Should've posted my question here.
   
  Repost:
   
  How does the Little Dot 1+ do with Grado SR60? I've never tried a tube amp before, to be completely honest. Is the added warmth going to be very noticeable?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Grado hard rock tangent blurb here,
> 
> Who else knew that 'Rage Against The Machine's' debut album was considered an
> audiophile cornerstone for hard rock/funk?
> ...


 


  OK considering I'm a huge Rage and Audioslave fan mind if I ask where you got a 24/96 version from?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





grado77 said:


> I can't speak for the 60's but I've used 125, 225's, and now PS500 and the LD really makes the Grado's shine. The biggest influence will obviously be what you feed into the LD and what you use to feed the LD. At the very least, all of the material I feed is lossless, best is 24/96.....and, I use a high quality DAC with high dynamic range (120dB+) and minimal THD........results can be really impressive...........With many music recordings, I just didn't realize how many instruments were actually present in a song.......what only seemed like 4 on crappy equipment (can't hear them) can easily turn into 8 or 10 (superb detail and separation). Often it's subtle, but it cool to hear the minor details. The Grado's and LD can really enhance the resolution.......which can make a recording engineer cringe if he's bad at his job.


 


  Mind if I ask what kind of DAC you're using?


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> I highly recommend the Little Dot I+, LD IV is good but not as good as the I + for Grados. If you have other headphones to accommodate then  IV is ok. LD I+ puts 800mW into 32ohms
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I will contest this, the 1+ (+) any grado = a sever migraine in under an hour. Traded amps with a friend for two weeks. Got mine back and never had  a second thought about it.


----------



## Gwarmi

Or the best of both worlds ~ one laptop, one high end DAC and an endless supply of high vinyl rips. Sorted!


----------



## Nick01

My first exposure to Grado was flipping through a What Hi Fi magazine and saw a review on a pair of wooden headphones. This was back in the late 90s and the price was outrageous (can't remember how much). All I remember was the look, it was burnt into my brain.
   
  Now at last muahahhahaah


----------



## Nick01




----------



## Gwarmi

You're an evil man Nick!
   
  Evil I tells ye!


----------



## eclipes

wahhh, i want the wooden box too.... where did you get it Nick???


----------



## Twinster

Hi!  I also own a SB Touch and like it very much and would like to know if you don't mine what modifications you have done on yours?
   
  Cheer!
  Quote: 





grado77 said:


> I should clarify....I don't use a DAC per se..........I am using a Pioneer DV-58AV optical media player with SACD and DVD-A capability. It is multichannel capable with 3 Burr- Brown PCM1796 stereo DAC's to cover 6 channels (5 + .1). (123bD dynamic range, 0.0005 THD+N) It has a dedicated pair of stereo outs that utilize one of the DAC's.
> 
> Yes I still load cd's (or sacd, dvd-a) into it. It is my highest end audiophile piece of gear and I usually listen to a whole album at a time so I really don't mind especially when I want to critically listen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick01

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> wahhh, i want the wooden box too.... where did you get it Nick???


 

 It came with the headphones


----------



## eclipes

haha... you have another pair of Rs1 vintage
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





nick01 said:


> It came with the headphones


----------



## Nick01

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> haha... you have another pair of Rs1 vintage


 


 ahh...but this is not just vintage, this is super vintage with the brown leather headband


----------



## proteo58

Hi guys!

 I recently discovered this great forum, and so ... here is a new (old) GRADO fans!
 Meanwhile, sorry for the English, but it is not my language!

 I have the GRADO SR200, and I much prefer this to the RS1: it is a little less detailed, but much more musical for my taste, less listening fatigue, with beautiful voices, natural. The bass are not very deep, but they are articulated in the right way, with all the harmonics clearly defined, while the highs are very soft (maybe just a little too much).

 My GRADO is still all original, no change, but reading this forum I found so many ideas to make my SR200 even more musical. I almost decided to sell it, but maybe now will be doing some changes for the fun with this small yet beautiful headset.

 this is my SR200
   

   
  Ciao a tutti!
   
  giuseppe


----------



## Blue Boat

Quote: 





proteo58 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I recently discovered this great forum, and so ... here is a new (old) GRADO fans!
> Meanwhile, sorry for the English, but it is not my language!
> ...


 

 Love the classic Grado look you got there sir. 
   
  If I were you, I'd keep them in their original state and never mod them up...


----------



## JPizzzle

Hi i've never owned grados or open headphones and was hoping to get some help,
  I'm thinking of purchasing the ps 500's and was wondering how loud these things are when worn.  I've heard reports of people being able to hear them through doors.  Now, I want to be able to listen to these at whatever volume i'd like at night, without waking someone who is a door away (in my apt, the bedroom door is right next to the living room).  Would this be a problem.  Also, what should I expect coming from IEM's.  I currently own the monster miles davis trumpets.  Thanks
   
  JP


----------



## Raguvian

jpizzzle said:


> Hi i've never owned grados or open headphones and was hoping to get some help,
> I'm thinking of purchasing the ps 500's and was wondering how loud these things are when worn.  I've heard reports of people being able to hear them through doors.  Now, I want to be able to listen to these at whatever volume i'd like at night, without waking someone who is a door away (in my apt, the bedroom door is right next to the living room).  Would this be a problem.  Also, what should I expect coming from IEM's.  I currently own the monster miles davis trumpets.  Thanks
> 
> JP




Stock Grados should be fine with regards to others hearing you through bedroom doors. My stock HF-1s don't leak all that much. If you start modding them you might start having too much leakage. My SR80is are almost as loud as my laptop speakers even at listenable levels.


----------



## oldshoe99

jpizzzle said:


> Hi i've never owned grados or open headphones and was hoping to get some help,
> I'm thinking of purchasing the ps 500's and was wondering how loud these things are when worn.  I've heard reports of people being able to hear them through doors.  Now, I want to be able to listen to these at whatever volume i'd like at night, without waking someone who is a door away (in my apt, the bedroom door is right next to the living room).  Would this be a problem.  Also, what should I expect coming from IEM's.  I currently own the monster miles davis trumpets.  Thanks
> 
> JP




I play mine in the living room next to the bedroom where a person is sleeping, but the bedroom door that's ten feet away is closed. If that door were open it would be a problem. I play music at full volume at those times, and with the door closed, not a problem.


----------



## marko93101

The Allesandros were my first step into the world of Grados, now I want to take another, do I go for the Music Series Two or would you guys suggest something else? I love the MS-1is but i just geel there could be so much more.
   
  Thanks,
  Mark.


----------



## eclipes

go straight into the MS-Pros and don't look back.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





marko93101 said:


> The Allesandros were my first step into the world of Grados, now I want to take another, do I go for the Music Series Two or would you guys suggest something else? I love the MS-1is but i just geel there could be so much more.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark.


----------



## marko93101

Dont have the 700 quid


----------



## Maxtcc

Simply Buy the best that you can afford, and don't be afraid of used items, especially from someone on this forum. But , try and stretch the budget as much as you can. I personally waited, and enjoyed the wait all the more, mind you when the chance came to buy some Grado 325's off (that hideous site e-buyer==beware). But I scored big time on them and  have been listening to them at least 18 hours a day since. {someday I really must get some sleep, but that will come later, much later}
  So much music to enjoy and so little time.  I listen and listen and listen, and time does fly bye.


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





marko93101 said:


> The Allesandros were my first step into the world of Grados, now I want to take another, do I go for the Music Series Two or would you guys suggest something else? I love the MS-1is but i just geel there could be so much more.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark.


 

 Get some wood cups for your MS1's. Another member loaned me his MS Pro's a while back and I had a chance to compare and contrast a pair of 225's I woodied, my HF2, and the MS Pro's. The MS Pro's are great headphones, but you can bridge the gap between your MS1 and the MS Pro just by adding some wood.
   
  If you are interested:
   
Woodied Grado Review and Impressions Thread


----------



## marko93101

I think I'll just save for a while and see what I end up with, thanks for the advice.
  Quote: 





maxtcc said:


> Simply Buy the best that you can afford, and don't be afraid of used items, especially from someone on this forum. But , try and stretch the budget as much as you can. I personally waited, and enjoyed the wait all the more, mind you when the chance came to buy some Grado 325's off (that hideous site e-buyer==beware). But I scored big time on them and  have been listening to them at least 18 hours a day since. {someday I really must get some sleep, but that will come later, much later}
> So much music to enjoy and so little time.  I listen and listen and listen, and time does fly bye.


 


   
  I live In Europe, even worse I live in Ireland. Finding woodies will be far from an easy task, or for a decent enough price.
  I've looked into them alright, nothing major has turned up though.
  
  Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> Get some wood cups for your MS1's. Another member loaned me his MS Pro's a while back and I had a chance to compare and contrast a pair of 225's I woodied, my HF2, and the MS Pro's. The MS Pro's are great headphones, but you can bridge the gap between your MS1 and the MS Pro just by adding some wood.
> 
> If you are interested:
> 
> Woodied Grado Review and Impressions Thread


----------



## Maxtcc

Quote: 





marko93101 said:


> I think I'll just save for a while and see what I end up with, thanks for the advice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I may get around to doing some cups this winter.  I have some nice wood hanging about, and the equipment to do it. It is just a matter of finding the time to actually do it. I figure it will probably take about twenty hours of work, 10 so on the set-ups and spoilage and about 3 on the lathe, and the last few on the finishing and holes and mounts. So that ought to be about two and a half months taken up of my spare time there. The good thing will be once the measurements are all concluded It will be significantly less time to make some up in various woods.  I may have to show them here if I get them done decently. I might even have some to spread around after that, who knows. 
  This audio thing just spreads everywhere into things to do, doesn't it?


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





marko93101 said:


> I live In Europe, even worse I live in Ireland. Finding woodies will be far from an easy task, or for a decent enough price.
> I've looked into them alright, nothing major has turned up though.


 

  
   
  Quote: 





grado77 said:


> Hi Kneel.
> 
> I have a pair of SR225 and a pair of SR225i.
> 
> ...


 


 This link is for both of you...Martin Custom Audio.
   
  Marty does amazing things with a lathe.
   
  As far as which ones should you woody grado77, not sure I can help you. Ive only ever heard the 225i. My general impression though is adding wood improves the tone and timbre, so take your pick.  Doing the work yourself is not that big a deal though.


----------



## sling5s

I didn't think anything could make my Grado RS1i sound better than the MAD EAR HD but the Asgard to my ears sounds better for third of the price.  The Asgard is warm and smooth but it's more open, more airy, more dynamic and more wider in it's soundstage.  The Asgard with Bifrost driving my RS1i is just magic.


----------



## eclipes

really, is the asgard really worth getting? I'm currently using the Little Dot I+ so don't know if there will be a difference.

  
  Quote: 





sling5s said:


> I didn't think anything could make my Grado RS1i sound better than the MAD EAR HD but the Asgard to my ears sounds better for third of the price.  The Asgard is warm and smooth but it's more open, more airy, more dynamic and more wider in it's soundstage.  The Asgard with Bifrost driving my RS1i is just magic.


----------



## sling5s

I guess it comes to personal preference but the Asgard did it for me.  I think the Bifrost also helped.  I know both the Asgard and Bifrost both has wide soundstage and that really compensates for the RS1i narrow soundstage.


----------



## eclipes

great sounds good. Have you tried the little dot I+ before? Because I am curious if there will be any difference if i get the asgard and use the little dot as preamp. I still want that tube airy sound in my rig.
  
  Quote: 





sling5s said:


> I guess it comes to personal preference but the Asgard did it for me.  I think the Bifrost also helped.  I know both the Asgard and Bifrost both has wide soundstage and that really compensates for the RS1i narrow soundstage.


----------



## sling5s

I've never tried the Little Dot.  I've had Woo Audio 6 and MAD EAR HD as tube amps go. Personally, Asgard/Bifrost is more airy than the MAD EAR HD.


----------



## eclipes

wow really... im gonna save a lot of money then haha. 
  
  Quote: 





sling5s said:


> I've never tried the Little Dot.  I've had Woo Audio 6 and MAD EAR HD as tube amps go. Personally, Asgard/Bifrost is more airy than the MAD EAR HD.


----------



## sling5s

You might be disappointed if you're used to the tube qualities and desire them in the Asgard.


----------



## Jables280

Hi there, another new Grado fan here! I love the sound coming from my modded MS1i's. Sapele cups, silver plated copper wires, senn 414 q modded pads, and a Headphone Lounge leather headband for looks and comfort. These phones amaze me on a regular basis


----------



## Twinster

I have the same result but with a Centrance DACmini. I started using just the DACmini because it's more convenient (don't have to wait for the tube to warm up) and now i find the sound to be airier and the bass is very good (my DACmini has the 1 Ohm option). I feel almost bad  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sharing this here knowing that the MAD & Grado combo is well respected. Keep in mind that I'm also using the DACmini as a DAC only to the MAD and get good result too. 
   
  Quote: 





sling5s said:


> I've never tried the Little Dot.  I've had Woo Audio 6 and MAD EAR HD as tube amps go. Personally, Asgard/Bifrost is more airy than the MAD EAR HD.


----------



## imackler

Just heard the RS1 this weekend and I was _so _impressed. I keep trying to find time to go back and listen again! I have a couple questions:
   
  1) In the Grado line, what is the budget-RS1? And, sadly, I realize that budget will effect quality...but still?
  2) And, I know that this refers to an iem, but many iem users haven't heard many over-ear headphones. But I've heard that the GR10 compare well to the RS1. Anyone have experience with both?


----------



## sling5s

The budget RS1i would be the SR225i.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Quote: 





imackler said:


> Just heard the RS1 this weekend and I was _so _impressed. I keep trying to find time to go back and listen again! I have a couple questions:
> 
> 1) In the Grado line, what is the budget-RS1? And, sadly, I realize that budget will effect quality...but still?
> 2) And, I know that this refers to an iem, but many iem users haven't heard many over-ear headphones. *But I've heard that the GR10 compare well to the RS1. *Anyone have experience with both?


 
  It's a fair comparison because the GR10 do sound Gradoish.IMO


----------



## TwoTrack

I would say its really the RS2i but that depends on one's definition of budget.  The RS2i is quite a bit better than the 225i in my experience.
  
  Quote: 





sling5s said:


> The budget RS1i would be the SR225i.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





sling5s said:


> The budget RS1i would be the SR225i.


 


  no the Budget RS1 would be the RS2.


----------



## Nick01

Quote: 





imackler said:


> And, I know that this refers to an iem, but many iem users haven't heard many over-ear headphones. But I've heard that the GR10 compare well to the RS1. Anyone have experience with both?


 


 The bass of the GR10 is a bit too lean for me. The RS1's bass isn't that lean.


----------



## Vikingatheart

I have been really friggin busy lately, but just wanted to drop in and say "Hi Head-Fi!"


----------



## TwoTrack

Really enjoying my RS-1i phones...


----------



## GarfLeonard

About two weeks into my new Asgard. With the 325is, I absolutely love it. Of course, take that with a grain of salt, as this is my first headphone amp and really have nothing to compare it to. Did some listening at work also with my B&W C5 ear buds and the Asgard, and let us just say this reinforced my opinion of 'Why did I buy these headphones?' again. 
   
  Spent the first week listening to a lot of my hi-res material, Fleetwood Mac Rumours, Pink Floyd Wish You Were Here, Dark Side of the Moon, some classical, Dianna Krall. I should have been spending more time visiting my favorites on plain old CD. Man does a well produced 16/44.1 recording shine with this setup! 
   
  I just wish the Grado's were more comfortable, especially with my reading glasses on.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





garfleonard said:


> About two weeks into my new Asgard. With the 325is, I absolutely love it. Of course, take that with a grain of salt, as this is my first headphone amp and really have nothing to compare it to. Did some listening at work also with my B&W C5 ear buds and the Asgard, and let us just say this reinforced my opinion of 'Why did I buy these headphones?' again.
> 
> Spent the first week listening to a lot of my hi-res material, Fleetwood Mac Rumours, Pink Floyd Wish You Were Here, Dark Side of the Moon, some classical, Dianna Krall. I should have been spending more time visiting my favorites on plain old CD. Man does a well produced 16/44.1 recording shine with this setup!
> 
> I just wish the Grado's were more comfortable, especially with my reading glasses on.


 


      I take any opportunity with a CD to turn it into another cache of *.WAV files too!


----------



## Mozu

garfleonard said:


> I just wish the Grado's were more comfortable, especially with my reading glasses on.




Have you tried modded 414 pads with them? Similar(ish) sound to the bowls, and way, way more comfy for us glasses-wearing types, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Gwarmi

Wow, Bob Ludwig chooses Grado? Enough said.
   
  Should be a T-Shirt ' - <white lettering on black T> 'Bob Ludwig chooses Grado'
   
  That's what I find amazing, they may not always be the audiophile flavor of the
  month, the serious gear heads who prize them above all else tend to be quiet
  types who rarely say boo on many forums in my opinion.
   
  But then you have talented musician after talented musician state that they
  won't choose anything else - speaks for itself really and other facets in
  life.
   
  Eg,
   
  I like a good restaurant review, yet I'd rather hear the opinions of a revered chef.
   
  I respect a film critic who regularly offers a balanced review. But I'd rather talk film
  with Fellini from the grave or Martin Scorsese.


----------



## pcf

Bob Ludwig uses HP1000. I am not sure if it means he also likes all the other models.
   
   
  This is what he said:
   
   
 “Hi Joe
 I recently borrowed the new top of the line Denon headphones and the new $1,300 Sennheiser 800 headphone. After extensive listening, your stock Signature HP1000 headphones after 25 years of constant use and with no maintenance of any kind still wins by a large margin. My opinion.
 I’m still in awe of the upgrading job you did for me. The vast sound improvement must be heard to be believed. I’ll always be grateful, thank you.”


----------



## TwoTrack

Maybe Grado will bring back the HP 1000.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





twotrack said:


> Maybe Grado will bring back the HP 1000.


 


  And maybe AKG will bring back the K1000, And maybe people on head-fi will like them instead of criticising them for bringing back an older model or re-skin instead of making a new product they can hate to pieces all together.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





twotrack said:


> Maybe Grado will bring back the HP 1000.


 


  Isn't the PS-1000 supposed to be better? That was the idea when they build it right???


----------



## TwoTrack

I sure think it sounds  better based on my listening.  But the retro style of the older metal Grados is pretty cool.
  
  Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Isn't the PS-1000 supposed to be better? That was the idea when they build it right???


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Isn't the PS-1000 supposed to be better? That was the idea when they build it right???


 
  No.


----------



## planx

Just bought my first Grado headphone and also my first headphone. SR225i is amazing, truely amazing. Coming from a background of IEMs, i think i made my first decision of a full-size a good and memorable one. Can't wait for the SR225i's to burn in some more!


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





grado77 said:


> Have you been living under a rock?  From SR-60 on up they all sound the same according to many not-so-acclaimed critics......rolls eyes.
> 
> I've owned 125, 225, 225i, and PS500. The first three were pretty close, but the PS500 sounds like an entirely different phone to me.


 

 My bad. Of course they all sound the same. :- P


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





pcf said:


> No.


 


  Better way of saying it:
   
*NO WAY!!!*
   




   
  The HP1000s spank the PS1000s, it's not even funny.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Better way of saying it:
> 
> *NO WAY!!!*
> 
> ...


 


  Mace, don't you hate all the other production Grados OTHER than the HP-1k?
   
  What a boss.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Better way of saying it:
> 
> *NO WAY!!!*
> 
> ...


 
  I'd like to respectfully disagree.
  Both HP-1 & 2 cannot match the PS1000 in terms of treble and bass extension.
  Mind you, the HP1000s are super headphones, smooth, silky, with an exquisite SQ. 
  But it's really not funny to say that they spank the PS1000s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  BTW, which pads do you use with the PS. 
  I find the TTVJ flats very suitable. While retaining the best the PS has to offer, they help curb the sibilance and brightness experienced with the Jumbos. The soundstage/headstage does get smaller, but not by much.
  All obviously IMHO


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





shahzada123 said:


> I'd like to respectfully disagree.
> Both HP-1 & 2 cannot match the PS1000 in terms of treble and bass extension.
> Mind you, the HP1000s are super headphones, smooth, silky, with an exquisite SQ.
> But it's really not funny to say that they spank the PS1000s
> ...


 

 My "no" was referring to the earlier questions: PS1000 are not "supposed" to be better than HP1000; they were not made specifically  to be better than HP1000 either.
  Not sure if things have changed now but the quality control on PS1000 were poor at one time and there have been variation within the same model ( to my ears). A few pairs of PS1000 I heard had tinny treble and/or boomy bass that can easily be spanked by HP1000 and other headphones.
  Now I must put some flats on my PS1000...


----------



## pigmode

I'm trying to assess if my HD800 is defective. Would it be accurate to say regarding the HF (high frequency) presentation of the HD800 compared to the RS-1, that the RS-1's HF is much more forward than the HD800?


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Mace, don't you hate all the other production Grados OTHER than the HP-1k?
> 
> What a boss.


 

 Nope...I actually like all of them; except for the GS1000 and PS1000s. My two favourites are the HF-2s and RS1s. I've owned pretty much all of them (except for the two I didn't agree with). YMMV.
   
  Caveat: The above statement was limited to John Grado headphones.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





shahzada123 said:


> I'd like to respectfully disagree.
> Both HP-1 & 2 cannot match the PS1000 *in terms of treble and bass extension.*
> Mind you, the HP1000s are super headphones, smooth, silky, with an exquisite SQ.
> But it's really not funny to say that they spank the PS1000s
> ...


 

 I'd respectfully disagree...have a look at the frequency responses...the measured data shows that the HP1000s are balanced with sub-bass that goes down to 20-30Hz, the PS1000s drop off and have very little sub-bass and a massive mid-bass hump (which is what you're hearing in terms of more bass). The treble on the HP1000s is neutral; whereas on the PS1000s, it's tipped up way too much to be considered high fidelity.
   
  http://graphs.headphone.com/graphCompare.php?graphType=0&graphID[]=2151
   
  vs.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/566929/headphone-csd-waterfall-plots/30#post_7722543
   
  The PS1000's bass drops off after 50Hz ish, whereas (at t=0) the HP1000s are fairly flat all the way down. Treble extension on the PS1000s is "tuned-up" beyond neutral...quite a contrast to the more neutral HP1000s.
   
  Not just my thoughts...but actual measured data. So, yes, the HP1000s do spank the PS1000s in this regard. Can someone prefer the PS1000s? Sure, anything is possible.
   
  EDIT: I've tried the PS1000s with the stock, L-cushion and flats. The flats did bring the mids out a bit and while I sacrificed the sounds staging, I found the tonal balance quite a bit better...just not to the HP1000's level (one of the most neutral cans I've heard).


----------



## Twinster

For the real Grado Fan at heart here's the holy grail as per the seller. These look to be in prestine condition. Perfect gift to put under the tree. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140647612240&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:CA:1123


----------



## pigmode

I am obviously not a "real Grado fan", lol.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





twinster said:


> For the real Grado Fan at heart here's the holy grail as per the seller. These look to be in prestine condition. Perfect gift to put under the tree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  i don't need it
  i don't need it
  i don't need it
  (Polarity switch)
  I NEEEEEEEEEEEED IT!


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> i don't need it
> i don't need it
> i don't need it
> (Polarity switch)
> I NEEEEEEEEEEEED IT!


 

 Of course you need them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They look cool (but useless).


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





twinster said:


> For the real Grado Fan at heart here's the holy grail as per the seller. These look to be in prestine condition. Perfect gift to put under the tree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Man I can buy like 3 "grail" items from my other hobbies for the price of those!
   
  1. PSL rifle
  2. Charles Gedraitis balisong
  3. Morebeer.com top notch home brewing kit hahaha


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Man I can buy like 3 "grail" items from my other hobbies for the price of those!
> 
> 1. PSL rifle
> *2. Charles Gedraitis balisong*
> 3. Morebeer.com top notch home brewing kit hahaha


 

 im with ya on the balisong.


----------



## Twinster

You guys are in a gang?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...Just joking they are very nice I must admit.  
   
  Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> im with ya on the balisong.


----------



## Mozu

chris_himself said:


> PSL




*drool*


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





twinster said:


> You guys are in a gang?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  totally. I be robbin grammies bumpan dat phat bass flippin my cutter back and forth wit dat swagger.
  sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## DarkAudit

First post! Just happy to be here 
   
  Got to thank Patrick Norton of Tekzilla on Revision3.com for first putting the Grado name in my head and once I got my hands on the SR60i's for pointing me here.
   
  After years and years of stock iPod earbuds (with some Griffin EarJams attached), these are my first proper headphones in I don't know how long. I'm just glad I didn't let my cash burn a hole in my pocket when I was browsing the headphone display at my local Best Buy. I stuck to my guns and found a dealer up in Pittsburgh that had the Grados in stock then and there. 
   
  I've already got a set of the L-cushes on order. Further modding will wait until I've gotten a handle of these as is.


----------



## Twinster

Welcome to Head-fi & sorry for your wallet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





darkaudit said:


> First post! Just happy to be here
> 
> Got to thank Patrick Norton of Tekzilla on Revision3.com for first putting the Grado name in my head and once I got my hands on the SR60i's for pointing me here.
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkAudit

Was listening to Two Against Nature by Steely Dan tonight, and the snap of the snare drum on What A Shame put a big smile on my face. I was all "it can't be *that* crisp, can it?" It was.
   
  The earbuds that came with the iPhone are still unopened in the box. And there they will stay.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





darkaudit said:


> Was listening to Two Against Nature by Steely Dan tonight, and the snap of the snare drum on What A Shame put a big smile on my face. I was all "it can't be *that* crisp, can it?" It was.
> 
> The earbuds that came with the iPhone are still unopened in the box. And there they will stay.


 
  Glad you like them. As Twinster said, welcome to Head-Fi and I'm so sorry about your wallet!


----------



## tdockweiler

Can I ask everyone some stupid questions?
   
  I keep getting tempted to give Grado another chance over and over, but something keeps holding me back.
   
  I still don't have a real good idea as to what every Grado model sounds like.
   
  1) Which one has the warmest sound (under $500)?
   
  2) Which is the most balanced sounding? (again..all under $500)
   
  3) What one has the clearest sound with the most detail? This is probably the most important. I was thinking 325i, but I don't want that much treble.
   
  4) What is closest in sound to the Q701 or the ATH-AD2000? Something similar to the AKG K400 would be perfect.
   
  Basically I'd like to have a Grado that's good for Jpop with female vocals. Something that's very detailed, basically close to a detail monster. It has to be crystal clear. Something without too much of a bloated mid-bass hump. I hate that. Fairly smooth treble and nothing like the treble on the DT-990. I guess I'd be willing to give up something if it has a slightly warm sound too it.
   
  I'd prefer something that's easy to find. HF-2 sounds like something I'd like, but I want to purchase something new. Thinking maybe the SR-225. I do own the SR-80 and never liked it that much, but I do love it's mids. Something with a similar signature but with a clearer and more detailed sound would be good. Maybe a tiny bit less treble. Anything like that?
   
  I did own the 325i years ago but hated it. Could be because I had it connected to only an Ipod Classic and no amp. Seemed like the treble was too fatiguing.
   
  Been reading a ton of reviews and still can't decide.


----------



## LCfiner

The HF2 has a mid bass hump that I don’t think you’d like based on your requirements. but it’s also the warmest Grado I’ve ever heard by a long shot. 
   
  I had an old RS2 and it was less shouty than an SR60. I liked them a lot. some people say they are less fatiguing than the RS1, 325i, but I have not heard those.
   
  But, reading your post… man, I don’t think you want a grado. they’re all pretty much lifted in the treble region . across the board (aside from the hf2 and the new PS500 - which is 600)
   
  maybe an Alessandro model? those are more neutral.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> The HF2 has a mid bass hump that I don’t think you’d like based on your requirements. but it’s also the warmest Grado I’ve ever heard by a long shot.
> 
> I had an old RS2 and it was less shouty than an SR60. I liked them a lot. some people say they are less fatiguing than the RS1, 325i, but I have not heard those.
> 
> ...


 

 I don't mind lots of treble sometimes, but I think the most I can take is the DT-990. I'm perfectly ok with the treble of the DT-880, Q701, M50, D2000 and a few others. SR-80 treble isn't too much of a problem. I'd definitely rather have too much treble than too much bass. A little extra mid-bass is ok, but not when it's a huge distraction.


----------



## Mercuttio

1.The RS2 has the warmest sound, though you'd be benefitted by buying a used RS1 or spending the extra $100 for a warmer sound with better imaging.
  
  2. Again, the RS1 is your best bet here, but the 325is is pretty balanced. It and the MS2i are the most neutral of current Grado offerings.
   
  3. If you're worried about the treble on the 325is, you may have been reading reviews of the older phones. The more recent 325is I had a year ago wasn't really that treble focused. Though the MS2i might be even better in this regard... I owned that several years ago and don't really remember the exact sound as clearly as I'd like. It was definitely less treble than other Grados I'd heard at the time.
   
  I'm not sure you should be looking at Grado if you're in the want for something similar to those AKG or ATH headphones. Grado is simply a different thing all-together; much more immediate, much more tuned to vocals and strings.
   
  I think the PS500 could work well for you, but I don't know for sure... I know a lot of people see it as similar to the HF2. 
  Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Can I ask everyone some stupid questions?
> 
> I keep getting tempted to give Grado another chance over and over, but something keeps holding me back.
> 
> ...


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> 1.The RS2 has the warmest sound, though you'd be benefitted by buying a used RS1 or spending the extra $100 for a warmer sound with better imaging.
> 
> 2. Again, the RS1 is your best bet here, but the 325is is pretty balanced. It and the MS2i are the most neutral of current Grado offerings.
> 
> ...


 

 Just for the record, when I've commented on the "harsh" treble of the SR325s...its been for both the SR325i and SR325is (actually owned this version and sold it off fairly quickly. My amp was the MAD Ear+HD...a fairly warm amp and a phenomenal match for Grados.
   
  Just my two cents...


----------



## tdockweiler

I had the Grado SR-325i (not is) years ago. It was my first expensive headphone purchase. I have several ideas as to why it was painfully fatiguing to me with it's treble.
   
  Could be that I was running it straight out of an unamped Ipod 15g (clueless back then)  and listening to some very poorly mastered recordings that are just harsh and fatiguing no matter what. Some of the tracks I have like this are still going to sound this way on any treble happy headphone I think.
   
  I bet if I paired them up with a warm amp and DAC (that I have) it'd be even better. I also think many Ipods are a bit treble happy, but I don't know if this is true. My Ipod Touch 2G seems like it is and I stopped using it.
   
  I also think that back then I didn't view Head-Fi and had no clue about burn in. This MIGHT smooth out the treble somewhat, but hard to say.
   
  Seems that I've heard many people compare the Audio Technica ATH-AD2000 to some Grados. Not sure why, but I found the AD2000 to have some slightly forward upper mids.
   
  I do love a bright and energetic headphone. I do prefer smoother treble sometimes. Something like the Q701, but not like the HD-600/650. I do love my forward mids.
   
  I actually clearly remember the 325i sounding like someone was banging pots and pans in my face. I wanted to rip them off and throw them across the room. Think I sold them within 5 days of owning them. Kept the SR-80 though.
   
  Some say the 225i has less treble than the 325i, but others say the complete opposite. I think a much clearer sounding SR-80 with more detail would be perfect.
  
  Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> 3. If you're worried about the treble on the 325is, you may have been reading reviews of the older phones. The more recent 325is I had a year ago wasn't really that treble focused. Though the MS2i might be even better in this regard... I owned that several years ago and don't really remember the exact sound as clearly as I'd like. It was definitely less treble than other Grados I'd heard at the time.


----------



## eclipes

with the Sr325i, they rely more on a warm amp and dac to give its full potential. When I still own the sr325i, pairing it with my little Dot I+ was beautiful, sound was full of warmth and body. Not even a hint of harshness that everyone says.
  
  Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> I had the Grado SR-325i (not is) years ago. It was my first expensive headphone purchase. I have several ideas as to why it was painfully fatiguing to me with it's treble.
> 
> Could be that I was running it straight out of an unamped Ipod 15g (clueless back then)  and listening to some very poorly mastered recordings that are just harsh and fatiguing no matter what. Some of the tracks I have like this are still going to sound this way on any treble happy headphone I think.
> 
> ...


----------



## Twinster

My first expensive and first Grado was a SR325i (Goldie recabled by Headphile) and at the time didn't have a proper amp/dac and founded very hot and sold them. Today it would be probably different but based on your requirements I would strongly recommend the Alessandro MS2i pair with a warm Amp & Dac. They are balanced and have great detail. They were my favorite headphone until I got the MS-Pro that push the bar even higher. You can also take a look at the Symphones Magnum option. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Can I ask everyone some stupid questions?
> 
> I keep getting tempted to give Grado another chance over and over, but something keeps holding me back.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mercuttio

Yeep! I thought the newer 325is wasn't as bright, but maybe I was just on a bright headphone kick. 
   
  I yield! I yield!
   
  I definitely like it better than the 225i or 225 though. Much better texture on the 325 variants.


----------



## Gwarmi

Definitely ~ when I first got mine, all I had was an ASUS Essence STX and Auzentech Bravura ~ Phhhhheeeww...hot! hot! hot!
   
  Didn't help that I was feeding them a diet of Chilli Peppers and other contemporary well known recordings in 320 Mp3.
   
  Eventually I moved on to a locally made Counterpoint solid state amp ~ still very forward, but with burn-in, occasional flat
  pad use and better recordings, things settled down.
   
  These days with my current set up, it's a rare day indeed when they sizzle in my ear.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Can I ask everyone some stupid questions?
> 
> I keep getting tempted to give Grado another chance over and over, but something keeps holding me back.
> 
> ...


 
   
  HF-2 is probably what you're looking for. It's one of the warmer sounding and "darker" Grado's. In the detail category, it probably fits within the SR325i range, but I'll give a slight edge to the SR325i because it has more treble energy. It has a nice "balanced" sound too. If you're looking for something even more neutral, you'd probably want a MS2i. Since you want something "new", you could get the PS500, from impressions, it sounds like they could just be a re-badged HF-2. All Grado's have some sort of midbass hump to my ears (other than the modded ones); it's part of their signature.


----------



## Mercuttio

This seems like a good place to drop these.
   
  Got a Macro lens today.


----------



## Gwarmi

@Mercuttio
   
  Beautiful shots ~ what is it with photography and audiophilia anyway!?


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> This seems like a good place to drop these.
> 
> Got a Macro lens today.


 


  WHAT LENS IS THAT AND IS IT A NIKKON BASED LENS?!?!?!
  also "When the levee breaks" by Led Zepplin is amazing on higher end grados. I highly suggest a listen for anyone who has not.


----------



## WhiteCrow

This is scary.... I have my amp at 50 set to 32 ohm headphones and my grados are a very comfortable listening level......are my tubes dieing?


----------



## Twinster

Very very beautiful shot Mercuttio. I loved close-up/Macro pictures.
  
  Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> This seems like a good place to drop these.
> 
> Got a Macro lens today.


----------



## Mercuttio

I use a Canon 5D Mark II. The lens is a Tamron 90mm 2.8 Macro. You can get it for Nikon as well. I don't generally use 3rd party lenses, but this one was a hand-me-down gift and I'm actually very pleased with it. I know it's not tough to make a sharp 90mm, but the results have been great.
   

  
  Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> WHAT LENS IS THAT AND IS IT A NIKKON BASED LENS?!?!?!
> also "When the levee breaks" by Led Zepplin is amazing on higher end grados. I highly suggest a listen for anyone who has not.


----------



## tdockweiler

Thanks for all the suggestions. Today I added the SR-225 to my cart and was about to click checkout, but decided against it. About 2 hours later I finally did it.
  I passed them up previously because of the SA3000 and today it was almost the AD900. I figure I just don't need any more large headphones.
   
  SR-225 seems to be the sweet spot in their lineup. I figured that if I didn't like the 325i it might not be worth a second try. If I love them I may give the SR-325 another try.
   
  I hope it's at least a decent upgrade to the SR-80. Not like a 1% upgrade. Fingers crossed. At least I have a good warm amp to try them with if needed.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. Today I added the SR-225 to my cart and was about to click checkout, but decided against it. About 2 hours later I finally did it.
> I passed them up previously because of the SA3000 and today it was almost the AD900. I figure I just don't need any more large headphones.
> 
> SR-225 seems to be the sweet spot in their lineup. I figured that if I didn't like the 325i it might not be worth a second try. If I love them I may give the SR-325 another try.
> ...


 


  Keep us posted tdock'
   
  Keen to hear how the 225i stacks up against your K601 in particular ~ I know that I'm always going between my two, umming and ahhing over which one
  suits me best for what ever music material 'du jour' is called for.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> This seems like a good place to drop these.
> 
> Got a Macro lens today.


 


  Beautiful photos!


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Beautiful photos!


 


  Thanks! I'm using the first one as the wallpaper now. 
   
  If anyone needs these as wallpaper, let me know.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> Thanks! I'm using the first one as the wallpaper now.
> 
> If anyone needs these as wallpaper, let me know.


 


  I'll gladly take one! Pity my RS1i is about 3 months away, but that's ok, I can pretend for the time being..


----------



## Nick01

How come no one recommended the MS Pro to tdockweiler? They're balanced, clear, and very detailed. And a second hand pair would be under $500. Unless they're not considered true Grado, no??


----------



## Twinster

I recommended the MS2i because he wanted them new. But I'm with you on the MS-Pro but again the MS2i are very good too. Better bass than SR225i for sure.
  
  Quote: 





nick01 said:


> How come no one recommended the MS Pro to tdockweiler? They're balanced, clear, and very detailed. And a second hand pair would be under $500. Unless they're not considered true Grado, no??


----------



## tdockweiler

Got the SR-225 in today and can't give long impression right now due to no time, but I do like them.
   
  Don't laugh, but I first tried them straight out of a Sansa Fuze. Very thin sounding and seems to be lacking a lot. Not horrible sounding though. This was kind of what I expected. Not even remotely warm sounding. Tried them with an old favorite portable CD player (that can drive lots of headphones quite well) and it's much better for sure. Unfortunately I have to work downstairs all day and don't have access to my desktop amp. I'll get out the Total Airhead later today.
   
  Surprised that the treble isn't really a problem at all (yet). It's quite a forward sounding headphone (well duh) and it will take awhile to get used to. Seems airier than what I'm used to, but yet the soundstage isn't too large (don't care). What surprised me is how clear sounding it is. At the moment it doesn't seem to have much bass (mid-bass), but I think my desktop amp or the Airhead will take care of that. Doesn't even sound remotely warm at the moment, but no problem there. The mids are much fuller sounding with a better portable source for sure. Without an amp it seems focused mostly on treble and mids and bass went on a vacation. BTW I'm not going to really judge these until they're amped very well.
   
  The sound is definitely very engaging and I didn't want to take them off to go to dinner. These are just early impressions and I'm sure they'll sound better later on. I have lots of amps to try them with.
   
  Is there a step up with a bit more mid-bass (but not overkill) that is much warmer sounding overall? With fuller sounding mids? Again I need to test them with a better amp first. Something a tiny bit less forward sounding with it's mids/treble? The RS2 isn't that or is it? I'll check more reviews later and do my research.
   
  A $500 headphone is way past my limit really, but it's worth trying the RS2 perhaps. Maybe this SR-225 will totally transform with my Micro Amp. I'll know later today.
   
  Based on memory these seem to have way less mid-bass than the SR-80 I had. Maybe not. The treble on the SR-80 also seemed to bother me a lot more.
   
  Right now it does sound like a $200 headphone, but I'm still try to find some tricks to make them more comfortable. I'll hold off on the comfy pads as long as I can!
   
  BTW I'm glad to say that these have quite a lot of detail.


----------



## Gwarmi

tdockweiler your transformation into Grado / AKG man is almost complete! <thunder and lightning>


----------



## Blue Boat

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Surprised that the treble isn't really a problem at all (yet). It's quite a forward sounding headphone (well duh) and it will take awhile to get used to. Seems airier than what I'm used to, but yet the soundstage isn't too large (don't care). What surprised me is how clear sounding it is. At the moment it doesn't seem to have much bass (mid-bass), but I think my desktop amp or the Airhead will take care of that. Doesn't even sound remotely warm at the moment, but no problem there. The mids are much fuller sounding with a better portable source for sure. Without an amp it seems focused mostly on treble and mids and bass went on a vacation. BTW I'm not going to really judge these until they're amped very well.


 

 The SR225 is a real upgrade over the SR80 (if price is not a factor). It has more details and a slightly airier sound. The SR60/80 sound compressed (imo) in a side by side comparison with the SR225. I didn't find them thin sounding on my Clip+ though. Grados don't benefit much from solid state amps but they sound a lot more musical when paired with tube amps and/or warmer sounding gear. 
   
  Just borrowed my bro's SR60, put some BB King's The Thrill Is Gone (live) on Youtube and DSOTM on Foobar. Wow!


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> tdockweiler your transformation into Grado / AKG man is almost complete! <thunder and lightning>


 

 I think I've always been an AKG man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 K701 was my first fairly expensive headphone (most people back then thought a $50 headphone was expensive!) and the SR-325i was a sidegrade.
  I think I bought and resold the K701/K702 more times than I want to admit. SOMEHOW the Q701 is my new favorite.
   
  I still need to try out the AKG K240DF and K340. I've resisted the Grado temptation ever since my first 325i disaster. I owned the SR-80 for years but it always sat in the closet.
   
  Seems that the 225 has some very small similarities to my favorite DJ100. Mostly just in the mids, but the DJ100's mids are much fuller sounding, but it's hardly fair since it's closed. DJ100 just lacks the treble of the SR-225.
  An open modded DJ100 sounds almost like a Grado. Weird, I know. SR-225 seems far more clear sounding, but it's twice as expensive and has that extra treble, which can't hurt.
   
  BTW the DJ100 driver can actually fit inside the SR-80 shell and vice versa. Same size and design, just different vent holes.


----------



## DarkAudit

Bowl pads arrived today. Much better. Without even putting music on they just feel so much better.


----------



## Blue Boat

Quote: 





darkaudit said:


> Bowl pads arrived today. Much better. Without even putting music on they just feel so much better.


 

 I've been waiting for the bowl pads for over a month now.
   
  Stock still hasn't arrived in Singapore.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> I think I've always been an AKG man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  As a Grado fanman, take this however.
   
  I have compared the Q701 to the 325is, a lot  Maybe this doesn't matter to you but when playing a well recorded solo classical piano, the 325is was the clear winner, more natural, sounded like big 9 foot grand pianos sound.  PS500 was even better.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YMMV


----------



## DarkAudit

Quote: 





blue boat said:


> I've been waiting for the bowl pads for over a month now.
> 
> Stock still hasn't arrived in Singapore.


 


  I ordered mine from Amazon.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Well..... i put my RS-2s up for trade... more as a fishing venture rather than a "I'm ready and going to trade" Yes I love them but Open headphones just don't work well for me.


----------



## Nick01

tdock,
  you need to stretch the headbank sufficiently, once the headband is loose, they won't clamp hard on your ears anymore but rest gently on them, and only then can you wear them all day long.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> Thanks! I'm using the first one as the wallpaper now.
> 
> If anyone needs these as wallpaper, let me know.


 

 John Grado should ask you for permission to use them on his website!


----------



## MacedonianHero

So the measurements are finally in....looks like the PS500 is essentially the HF-2 with slightly more of a mid-bass hump around 90-100Hz. Pretty much everything looks the same frequency wise:
   
  HF-2s:
  http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/GradoHF2.pdf
   
  PS500s:
  http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/GradoPS500.pdf
   
  FWIW.


----------



## LCfiner

I just saw those, too. I’m not sure small I’d call that mid bass hump. It’s a little over 5 dB. seems like it would be pretty noticeable.  And I notice that the square wave responses seem a bit cleaner and there’s lower distortion on the PS500. But I’m not sure how those would translate to the overall sound, though.
   
  I would like to demo these to compare to my HF2 (and recently acquired vintage B RS1) just for curiosity.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





thelostmidrange said:


> I wish I could hear them, but I can say,* I wouldn't want any more of a bass hump than my hf2* has. also wouldn't want less treble. 500 seems like a downgrade if the graph translates to actual listening. Which it may not.


 

 Agreed on the bass hump 100% and not wanting more. The thing that sets the HF-2s apart from most Grados is really two things for me: a mid-bass hump that isn't overly obtrusive and it's not bright. The PS500 has the latter, but not the former based on the graph.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> I would like to demo these to compare to my HF2 (and recently acquired vintage B RS1) just for curiosity.


 


   
  Ohoho! Tell more of this Vintage B! Those suckers are REALLY hard to find. I'm only aware of three out there!


----------



## imackler

How many have you heard the GR10? Do you think it shares sound signature with others in the Grado line more than other earphones?


----------



## tdockweiler

Loving this new Grado SR-225i. Been listening to it for about 5 hours today off and on without many complaints. Really impressed, which is a surprise. I haven't liked a headphone this much since I got my first DJ100. On some normal songs I've listened to a million times it does feel as if the sub-bass has gone missing. Out of the dozens of tracks I've listened to, I think I've only had one that bothered me. No ringing ears or any listening fatiguing. These probably are one of the most fun and engaging headphones I've heard yet or close to it. On tracks I normally skip, I'll end up listening to the entire album. I said it before, but IMO they do sound like $200 worth of sound and not a really just a slight upgrade from my SR-80. The soundstage seems a bit different than what I'm used to.
   
  I like it so much that I'm tempted to order the SR-325is and try it out. I believe I had the old gold version years ago, so maybe the 325is is much easier on the ears. Any extra bass would be just a bonus and I doubt it has that much extra bass. If anything, if the SR-325i has even MORE forward mids, that might be a problem, but who knows..
   
  Has anyone here bought the sr-225i, loved it and upgrade it to the 325? I don't mind paying the extra $100 for the better comfort, build quality and slightly better sound. I imagine it's less than say a 5% improvement in sound, if that.
   
  RS2 sounds interesting, but it's a little too much to pay at the moment, but it's temping considering I just got $200 in the mail out of nowhere.
   
  The comfort has gotten a lot better since bending the headband a bit. It will probably take me a week to get adjusted to it.
   
  Seems the only thing I miss is a little more bass. It's not too bad. That's even coming from someone with a Q701 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  So nice not being tied down to an amp every single second if I want to use these around the house.


----------



## Gwarmi

Just save up and get an RS1i tdockweiler and be done with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   You'll find one second hand in the US no problem - not like down here in Oz where it's 'buy new or bust'


----------



## imackler

I only got to audition the RS1 for a few minutes. I listened to the Q701 on the same setup. The Q701 was severely beaten. I was listening to Bach's Cello suites. The RS1 was the single greatest listening experience in my life.


----------



## tdockweiler

Well, I'd probably find it hard to want to compare a Grado to a Q701 since they're so different sounding to me. Q701 would be for when I want something slightly less forward sounding with a little better comfort. These days I need to just stop comparing all my stupid headphones! Sometimes I just need something a little more fun than the Q701. The Q701 isn't going anywhere since I use it for gaming.
   
  PS500 graphs looks fairly good, but way out of my price range and it'll probably have too much mid-bass for me. Or maybe not.
   
  Max on any headphone for me is $500 no matter what. I just hope the 325is is similar enough to the 225i for me to still like it.


----------



## Bombora

I have a question and I figure this section would be the best place to ask. In the next year or so I'm going to set up a Grado rig. 
   
  I have stanton turntable which I'm going to upgrade and throw a Blue prestige cartridge on. I will at some point down the line ditch this and upgrade to a better turntable. 
   
  Next will be the PH-1 phono preamp and then I will buy the RA-1 to go along with it. I'm still deciding if I want the RS1i or RS2i. 
   
  Does that sound right? Am I missing something in there? I've tried and tested many brands and headphones, either actually bought or demo'd and Grado is by far my favorite sound and I always end up back with my 225i that I have now. Just want a easy setup with not much fuss and a great sound.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





bombora said:


> I have a question and I figure this section would be the best place to ask. In the next year or so I'm going to set up a Grado rig.
> 
> I have stanton turntable which I'm going to upgrade and throw a Blue prestige cartridge on. I will at some point down the line ditch this and upgrade to a better turntable.
> 
> ...


 

 Sounds pretty good over here ~ all analogue from go to woah ~ excellent work good sir


----------



## Nick01

Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> Ohoho! Tell more of this Vintage B! Those suckers are REALLY hard to find. I'm only aware of three out there!


 


http://www.head-fi.org/t/575427/fs-grado-rs1-headphones-semi-vintage-vintage-b-excellent-shape
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/563418/fs-grado-rs-1-buttons-semi-vintage-b-dark-mahogany-sold-and-grado-325i-goldies-sold-toronto-canada#post_7634602
   
  Are these 2 pairs matching any of your 3?


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> Ohoho! Tell more of this Vintage B! Those suckers are REALLY hard to find. I'm only aware of three out there!


 


  yeah, I got the pair that Frostmoon put up for sale
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/575427/fs-grado-rs1-headphones-semi-vintage-vintage-b-excellent-shape
   
  The main thing I notice about them is how smooth the highs are. there’s still the familiar boosts in the high frequencies that we expect but, compared directly to the HF2, there’s less graininess and sibilance with female vocals. It is, no surprise, much nicer than my SR60i with the highs. those are fun but get sibilant very easily.
   
  Also, bass has more of a direct kick but there’s less boominess in the bass in the surrounding frequencies. It’s a cliche but I can easily say it’s “tighter” than the HF2.
   
  overall, the sound feels more full bodied on the RS1. I like the HF2 but compared directly to the RS1, the HF2 timbre of vocals and guitars feels just slightly hollow. 
   
  Before this RS1, I owned an older, buttoned RS2 and that thing had very little bass compared to the HF2. I ended up selling the RS2. The RS1 bass is much more present than the old RS2 and preferable for my tastes than the HF2. It’s really wonderful.


----------



## pcf

My vintage B don't sound very different from the later buttoned versions (classics) and lack the rich tone the vintage RS1 have. I might dig them out and listen again to make sure I'm not talking rubbish.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   
  I came this close >< to snapping that one up, but chose an HD800 instead. So it has a semi-circular notch right?


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> I came this close >< to snapping that one up, but chose an HD800 instead. So it has a semi-circular notch right?


 

 you mean the notch at the bottom of the metal ring that holds the cups? I'm not 100% sure but I'll check when I get home. I think it does.
   
  and my "main" headphones at the moment? the HD800. you did good in getting those, imo. I don't feel like they lack in _anything _(well, now that I got powerful amp driving them - the RWA Isabellina balanced HPA)
   
  edit: I just checked the pics from the original sale and, yeah, the notches are semi circles.


----------



## Mercuttio

My only reservation about them being Vintage B is the white silk on the drivers. I've never seen a Vintage Grado without the pink drivers, apart from ones that had been fixed by Grado later on. It's possible that this is the stage in which they started using what became the RS1 Classic driver, but I don't know. Either way, the sheer hours they've got to have on them must make them sound amazing.
   
  The old box is definitely pre 2001, as the carton manufacturer that made the older Grado cardboard cartons went out of business after 9/11. The phones, otherwise, also definitely look pre 2001. Is it possible they may have been repaired at some point? My pair was NOS and not burned in but had the pink drivers so I don't think it's a matter of the skin oils tinting said cloth.


----------



## LCfiner

Well, Frostmoon himself said they may be "semi vintage" or "vintage B" based on the head-fi guide. But he wasn't the first owner either, so it's hard to say if they ever got repaired. I did look at the guide and noticed the same white silk vs black silk issue for vintage B so, yeah, maybe these happen to be another variation.
   
  I've never heard a buttonless RS1i or RS2i to compare. I had an old (serial numbered) buttoned RS2 and these have much more bass and, I think, a more natural, smooth tone. But it's hard to say for sure as I can only compare them indirectly to how they each sounded next to the HF2 that I have had during the interim.
   
  The buttoned RS2 sounded thin compared to the HF2 but similar in tonality (which is why I sold the RS2). The RS1 has a much nicer tone than the HF2 with fuller mids, tighter bass and no piercing highs _at all_ to my ears.
   
  regardless of the exact driver these use, the sound is actually quite unexpected for me. I bought them expecting a tweaked version of the old RS2 but these are a more noticeable step up.
   
  edit: full disclosure for my comparisons since this is useful info: I was driving the RS2 from an HRT MS2+ and a Burson HA 160. I am driving the RS1 with a RWA NOS DAC and a DNA Sonett amp. so I have a step up in equipment now. but, even then, the HF2 doesn't sound a ton different now on this rig than it did before.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> Well, Frostmoon himself said they may be "semi vintage" or "vintage B" based on the head-fi guide. But he wasn't the first owner either, so it's hard to say if they ever got repaired. I did look at the guide and noticed the same white silk vs black silk issue for vintage B so, yeah, maybe these happen to be another variation.


 


   
  I believe you did good either way. Here's the one I *have* at the moment.
   
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/563628/grado-rs-series-owner-club/60#post_7835299


----------



## Vikingatheart

Question for all those Grado fans who've tried the Fischer Audio FA-003... What did you think about them? Pros and Cons? Like or Dislike? Gimme details. My parents are getting them for me as a Christmas gift and I'm very excited to try them. I'm NOT basing my decision to get them or not on your comments, simply just curios to how they were "received" by the Grado community. Thanks guys! 
   
  -Vikingatheart


----------



## tdockweiler

Owned the SR-225i only 2-3 days now and like it so much that I already ordered the 325is to compare. Should get it next week sometime. There's a 50/50 chance I will not like it. I've gotten older so maybe I'm now less sensitive to treble. I think when I had my old SR-325i it was the gold version and I was much younger.
   
  SR-225i sounds very bad straight out of a Fuze IMO. No surprise there. Somehow it's just amazing out of my old portable CD player. I think it's a warm and musical player with a little extra bass. It's an old Made in Japan Panasonic. Got it in 2001 or 2002 when they were still good. I bet the SR-225i would be quite good using the old PS1 (very warm sounding) as a source.
   
  Connected it to my Headroom Micro Amp using an HRT Music Streamer II and was surprised at how much it improved. I actually thought this combo would make them painfully fatiguing, but it's really not. This SR-225i may actually be even MORE unforgiving than my Q701 and KRK!! Easy to pick out the really bad recordings.
   
  The pads are now not so bad. It took a lot of tries to get the headband to make the pads comfortable. Without enough clamp the sound seems to be negatively effected a tiny bit.
   
  I tried to get an RS1i today, but nobody seems to want to accept Amazon Payments on a used pair. Closed my paypal account years ago and it stinks not having Paypal. I'm kind of glad because I shouldn't be spending that much on a headphone at the moment.
   
  This SR-225i is hard to take off lately. I was up until about 3am listening to it last night. Bass seemed to definitely improve when connected to my desktop amp/dac.
   
  I'm really hoping the SR-325is is just as good Jpop/female vocals. Should be even better, but maybe not.
   
  BTW is U2 music known to be very poorly mastered? I don't like U2 much at all, but their last CD sounds bad on the SR-225i (and on many other headphones). Very harsh and fatiguing.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Owned the SR-225i only 2-3 days now and like it so much that I already ordered the 325is to compare. Should get it next week sometime. There's a 50/50 chance I will not like it. I've gotten older so maybe I'm now less sensitive to treble. I think when I had my old SR-325i it was the gold version and I was much younger.
> 
> SR-225i sounds very bad straight out of a Fuze IMO. No surprise there. Somehow it's just amazing out of my old portable CD player. I think it's a warm and musical player with a little extra bass. It's an old Made in Japan Panasonic. Got it in 2001 or 2002 when they were still good. I bet the SR-225i would be quite good using the old PS1 (very warm sounding) as a source.
> 
> ...


 


   Yep ~ U2 and Bono are not known for giving a hoot in the mastering studio - lots of compression and other audio tricks so that it sounds dynamic on cheap gear.
   
  Any album in particular? I have most of them ranging from Joshua Tree to Zooropa - but I don't listen to them all that often.
   
  Best work Bono ever did was with Brian Eno on their 1995 collaboration that produced the hit 'Miss Sarajevo' with
  Pavarotti taking over a verse or two.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Yep ~ U2 and Bono are not known for giving a hoot in the mastering studio - lots of compression and other audio tricks so that it sounds dynamic on cheap gear.
> 
> Any album in particular? I have most of them ranging from Joshua Tree to Zooropa - but I don't listen to them all that often.
> 
> ...


 


  It was "How to Dismantle an Atomic Bomb". First U2 CD I ever bought and I'm not a huge fan of their music. What's funny is that I can probably recognize every single one of their songs from the radio. This CD has some tracks that are annoying ear piercing on many of my headphones with any amp/dac. I think the worst is probably from a Japanese singer named "Hitomi". I've weeded out most of her tracks because they're unlistenable on anything other than a Sennheiser. Never had to do that before! It's as if they cranked up the mids and treble to max in the studio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  BTW Nine Inch Nails "The Fragile" sound really good on the SR-225i. Even on the Q701!


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> It was "How to Dismantle an Atomic Bomb". First U2 CD I ever bought and I'm not a huge fan of their music. What's funny is that I can probably recognize every single one of their songs from the radio. This CD has some tracks that are annoying ear piercing on many of my headphones with any amp/dac. I think the worst is probably from a Japanese singer named "Hitomi". I've weeded out most of her tracks because they're unlistenable on anything other than a Sennheiser. Never had to do that before! It's as if they cranked up the mids and treble to max in the studio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  NiN ~ 'The Slip' is not bad either, a good Grado tune on that is 'Discipline' ~ a bit pop-bubble gum for Trent but
  a decent tune nonetheless on that release.


----------



## Mercuttio

I'll be interested to see what you think of the 225i vs the 325i. I found the 225i mind-numbingly bright in comparison, but that doesn't seem to be the general consensus here. I think the 325i offers a really heightened clarity in comparison, I'd actually consider it the most analytical of the "classic" (non bagel pad) Grados. I certainly prefer the more mellow and warm RS1 to the 325, but I think they share a very similar if not identical level of clarity and texture.
   
  That CD player sounds awesome; my first CD player was a Japan-Made yellow "tough" Panasonic and I loved it so much. It even had optical out. 
  
  Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Owned the SR-225i only 2-3 days now and like it so much that I already ordered the 325is to compare. Should get it next week sometime. There's a 50/50 chance I will not like it. I've gotten older so maybe I'm now less sensitive to treble. I think when I had my old SR-325i it was the gold version and I was much younger.
> 
> SR-225i sounds very bad straight out of a Fuze IMO. No surprise there. Somehow it's just amazing out of my old portable CD player. I think it's a warm and musical player with a little extra bass. It's an old Made in Japan Panasonic. Got it in 2001 or 2002 when they were still good. I bet the SR-225i would be quite good using the old PS1 (very warm sounding) as a source.
> 
> ...


----------



## eclipes

after owning both the Sr325i and RS1. I actually consider the sr325i as the most analytical grados as well. And the level of clarity and texture is definitely the same with the RS1 but its much more mellow and smooth.

  
  Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> I'll be interested to see what you think of the 225i vs the 325i. I found the 225i mind-numbingly bright in comparison, but that doesn't seem to be the general consensus here. I think the 325i offers a really heightened clarity in comparison, I'd actually consider it the most analytical of the "classic" (non bagel pad) Grados. I certainly prefer the more mellow and warm RS1 to the 325, but I think they share a very similar if not identical level of clarity and texture.
> 
> That CD player sounds awesome; my first CD player was a Japan-Made yellow "tough" Panasonic and I loved it so much. It even had optical out.


----------



## Mercuttio

It's interesting, I think I'd be able to consider the RS1 and 325i as equals in a great many ways. For me, texture is king, and the 325 aces every "lesser" Grado in that regard. 
   
  I can't say that I like the MS2i better than the 325i though. I think the increased treble energy and texture of the 325 offer it a slight edge, but I can see someone liking the MS2i more due to the balanced signature. I found it slightly less alive in comparison, personally.
   
  Quote: 





eclipes said:


> after owning both the Sr325i and RS1. I actually consider the sr325i as the most analytical grados as well. And the level of clarity and texture is definitely the same with the RS1 but its much more mellow and smooth.


----------



## eclipes

agree with you once again mercuttio

  
  Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> It's interesting, I think I'd be able to consider the RS1 and 325i as equals in a great many ways. For me, texture is king, and the 325 aces every "lesser" Grado in that regard.
> 
> I can't say that I like the MS2i better than the 325i though. I think the increased treble energy and texture of the 325 offer it a slight edge, but I can see someone liking the MS2i more due to the balanced signature. I found it slightly less alive in comparison, personally.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> after owning both the Sr325i and RS1. I actually consider the sr325i as the most analytical grados as well. And the level of clarity and texture is definitely the same with the RS1 but its much more mellow and smooth.


 


   
  What exactly do you mean by more analytical re: RS-1, 325i? Increased detail resolution including micro detail, or simply a more forward high frequency presentation?


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> What exactly do you mean by more analytical re: RS-1, 325i? Increased detail resolution including micro detail, or simply a more forward high frequency presentation?


 


 I think what he's describing as analytical is probably relative to the tone and timbre of the Mahogany cups on the RS1. My experience has been that wood cups give the Grado's a more natural earthy sound. The 325, even though it has aliuminum cups has a plastic driver housing that completely lines the aluminum interior which probably provides for a tone and timbre that sounds more plasticky or "analytical" versus the all wood RS2, RS1, and MS Pro.


----------



## pigmode

^ Interesting. So neither the RS-1 or 325i is more resolving of HF details?


----------



## imackler

I don't know if I'm a Grado fan yet.
   
  That being said, its probably a bad sign when you can't wait for your next chance to be downtown without the family so you can go to the only store within 250 miles where you can try the RS1i again. I may be one on in the making... Did not see that coming.


----------



## bowei006

I have the Shure SRH 440 and Ultrasone HFI 580. would an MS1 be something i should get in the future. Fostex T50RP's, Samson SR850 are also being considered


----------



## knolly

Sounds like my experience just under two years ago:
   
  Long story short, I ended up with the 325is cans which I vastly preferred compared to the 225is (and I am in general a Grado sound fan).
   
  My posts from a while ago:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/225954/the-official-grado-325i-owners-club/1635#post_6282939
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/486526/325s-with-flats#post_6627569
   
  Now I see that there are PS500s out there - sure, they're twice the price of the 325is, but like 35% the price of the PS1000 - ack!!!  Will probably have to check those out at some point    But I do LOVE my 325is phones - really, really like them a lot and they just continued to get better and better over the first few months that I had them.
   
  Have fun trying and deciding!
   
  Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Owned the SR-225i only 2-3 days now and like it so much that I already ordered the 325is to compare. Should get it next week sometime. There's a 50/50 chance I will not like it. I've gotten older so maybe I'm now less sensitive to treble. I think when I had my old SR-325i it was the gold version and I was much younger.
> 
> SR-225i sounds very bad straight out of a Fuze IMO. No surprise there. Somehow it's just amazing out of my old portable CD player. I think it's a warm and musical player with a little extra bass. It's an old Made in Japan Panasonic. Got it in 2001 or 2002 when they were still good. I bet the SR-225i would be quite good using the old PS1 (very warm sounding) as a source.
> 
> ...


----------



## eclipes

haha... another die hard grado fan soon. Hahaha
  
  Quote: 





imackler said:


> I don't know if I'm a Grado fan yet.
> 
> That being said, its probably a bad sign when you can't wait for your next chance to be downtown without the family so you can go to the only store within 250 miles where you can try the RS1i again. I may be one on in the making... Did not see that coming.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> I have the Shure SRH 440 and Ultrasone HFI 580. would an MS1 be something i should get in the future. Fostex T50RP's, Samson SR850 are also being considered


 


  The MS series is IMO a much better series than the grado. Simply for the fact that they are MUCH more tame. They still retain that grado tone with out the insane level of harsh treble.


----------



## bowei006

hmm i may be spoting my next set of portable cans right there  the Vmoda M80's also look really tantalizing..however..the M80's.....look really really really sick


----------



## wje

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> The MS series is IMO a much better series than the grado. Simply for the fact that they are MUCH more tame. They still retain that grado tone with out the insane level of harsh treble.


 

 Please bear in mind that a lot of it also depends on the source.  If you have a good amp or a good source to drive the Grados correctly, they shouldn't really sound as bright as people make them out to be.  On the other hand, with a good source, the Alessandro might seem a bit "less spirited" for those who like a bit more energy in their listening experience.


----------



## Mozu

Of all the things I could say about mine, a lack of "spirit" is not one of them.


----------



## eclipes

agree, i had the sr325i which everyone hated because of its harsh highs but pairing it with the Little dot I+, its actually one of the headphones that I most enjoy. Tubes change everything with grados.
  
  Quote: 





wje said:


> Please bear in mind that a lot of it also depends on the source.  If you have a good amp or a good source to drive the Grados correctly, they shouldn't really sound as bright as people make them out to be.  On the other hand, with a good source, the Alessandro might seem a bit "less spirited" for those who like a bit more energy in their listening experience.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





imackler said:


> I don't know if I'm a Grado fan yet.
> 
> That being said, its probably a bad sign when you can't wait for your next chance to be downtown without the family so you can go to the only store within 250 miles where you can try the RS1i again. I may be one on in the making... Did not see that coming.


 


   I think you seem to love your mids 
   
   Can't go wrong there with the RS1i - ahh except the wallet stripping part!


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> agree, i had the sr325i which everyone hated because of its harsh highs but pairing it with the Little dot I+, its actually one of the headphones that I most enjoy. Tubes change everything with grados.


 

 Oh they absolutely do, I'm probably gonna rock a Hifiman EF2A as my primary amp from now on since I've decided that I'm in love with the Magnum drivers (it's odd, they sound like an LCD-2 stuck in a Grado body)... I still have plenty of factory Grados to play around with too.
   
  I'm not saying tubes will make you love Grados, the warmth from tubes really can dial back the harsh treble sometimes on poor recordings since the natural distortion from tubes will massage the hot treble to sound more pleasurable with those. Consult 80's hair metal albums if you really want to know what I'm talking about haha.
   
  Although the sad thing is that Grados don't really resolve music better with more high end DAC's and amps... with the exception of the MAD Ear, which my neighbor has (I got him into Head-fi like a REALLY long time ago). I don't know if the MAD is even that awesome of an amp, or if it just has the preferred tubey sound for Grados.
   
  Also this has been discussed to death, but can you guys even hear a difference between RS-2 and RS-1? The physical difference is that the RS-2 uses drivers that don't meet the RS-1 binning and that the wood cups are a bit longer... but is that really it for 200 more bucks? I swear I can't tell the difference, I have a Grado dealer like 20 minutes from where I live and I can't really hear anything substantial.
   
  Here I am enjoying my RS-2's


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Also this has been discussed to death, but can you guys even hear a difference between RS-2 and RS-1? The physical difference is that the RS-2 uses drivers that don't meet the RS-1 binning and that the wood cups are a bit longer... but is that really it for 200 more bucks? I swear I can't tell the difference, I have a Grado dealer like 20 minutes from where I live and I can't really hear anything substantial.
> 
> Here I am enjoying my RS-2's


 
   
  take this with a grain of salt as I'm listening to those two headphones months apart but I noticed a major difference between my old RS2 (which I sold) and my new RS1 (both of these are older, buttoned versions. RS2 had a SN. RS1 does not)
   
  One reason why I sold the RS2 was that it had very weak bass compared to the HF2 and the midrange felt slightly thinner. highs were more extended than the HF2 but I preferred the HF2 sound overall.
   
  But with these new RS1s, the high ends are smoother than the HF2, the bass is less rounded and more impactful and tight and the tonality of the midrange and high end sounds better (treble is less grainy than on the HF2 while still feeling prominent like one would expect in a Grado).
   
  Based on that comparison and my memory of the RS2, I'd say the RS1 was worth the extra money. I enjoyed all three but the RS1 hits that sweet spot for me.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> take this with a grain of salt as I'm listening to those two headphones months apart but I noticed a major difference between my old RS2 (which I sold) and my new RS1 (both of these are older, buttoned versions. RS2 had a SN. RS1 does not)
> 
> One reason why I sold the RS2 was that it had very weak bass compared to the HF2 and the midrange felt slightly thinner. highs were more extended than the HF2 but I preferred the HF2 sound overall.
> 
> ...


 
   
  See it's impossible for me to tell since I have recabled RS-2's so they're already going to sound different so I'm relying on my memory of stock RS-2's to stock RS-1's. I'm in no way suggesting a recable completely changes how a headphone sounds but there are slight differences which most certainly make telling the differences between the two models almost impossible...
   
  I'd have to find that rare person on Head-Fi who, for some odd reasons owns both of them or has owned them in close proximity to each other within the same generation. Thank you for your input though, I figured there must be some more bass and more lush mids from the chambers being larger... but it must be a tiny difference since I cannot hear it for the life of me.
   
  I haven't heard the HF2 or any of the vintage discontinued Grados to date actually, despite being such a huge fan of the headphones. So you're saying that there is actually a sonic difference between new and old wood Grados? I thought those were just vintage Grado owners being silly... I know pink driver RS-1's do sound different from personal experience though.
   
  Yes the treble does sound grainy with certain albums on the RS-2 (rather poorly mastered ones), I was wondering if somehow the RS-1 would give me that last 2% and smooth that over... but from what I heard, it doesn't really.... all Grados will forever punish you for listening to poor recordings I suppose.
   
  I WILL say that Magnums do take the Grado house sound and turn it into something more universally pleasing without stripping the core essence of why we love Grados... we just need to have a drop-in solution to avoid spending 700 bucks to get a pair! Instead of a wispy, yet impactful and precise bottom end, you now have actually some pretty good bass which in turn delivers some very lush and engaging mids. The treble is still a little hot, but it's rolled back to be a little more polite and not hurt when the music becomes too articulate. I'll save that for the magnum thread though.


----------



## LCfiner

Real quickly, I can't say there's a difference between the new and old wood grados as I've never heard a new ones. I just wanted to mention the ones I did own for full disclosure so people would know just what I was comparing. Maybe someone who has owned both the i and non-i versions would know how they changed - if at all. 
   
  These old RS1s don't feel punishing at all, though. Incredibly smooth and lovely highs. Compared to my cheapo SR60i, it's a world of difference with the quality of the treble.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> *Although the sad thing is that Grados don't really resolve music better with more high end DAC's and amps...*
> Here I am enjoying my RS-2's


 

  
  Need to start going to more Head Fi meets Chris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  You'll rue the day that you left that in Head Fi space!


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> Real quickly, I can't say there's a difference between the new and old wood gradoa as I've never heard a new ones. I just wanted to mention the ones I did own for full disclosure so people would know just what I was comparing. Maybe someone who has owned both the I and non I versions would know how they changed - if at all.
> 
> These old RS1s don't feel punishing at all, though. Incredibly smooth and lovely highs. Compared to my cheapo SR60i, it's a world of difference with the quality of the treble.


 


  SR-60's compared to RS-2... treble so grainy feels like I'm in a sandbox! I'm kidding the treble sparkle is kinda fun to revisit sometimes... but I want something more cozy and I found it with these.


  Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Need to start going to more Head Fi meets Chris
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  Oh puhlease... I've been talking down on headphone amps for years hahaha!
   
  I was listening to my HD580's of a Nuforce HDP... then I swapped to a Benchmark DAC1... first off I'm not joking the HDP sounds a little better... but on Grados the difference isn't as obvious.. I have to double check to see where my G-cans are plugged into half the time!
   
  But hey this is about Grados anyway, don't let my anti-amp beliefs clog up this thread!


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> SR-60's compared to RS-2... treble so grainy feels like I'm in a sandbox! I'm kidding the treble sparkle is kinda fun to revisit sometimes... but I want something more cozy and I found it with these.
> 
> 
> Oh puhlease... I've been talking down on headphone amps for years hahaha!
> ...


 


  Spent some time with the Nuforce HDP today, it does belly it's specs, looks pretty average on the spec sheet but
  sounds fairly decent ~ T1, HD600, HD650 and the DT990 600ohm all performed admirably - the volume was cranked
  over to 3 o clock in some instances though/
   
  LCD-2 sounded very flat though to my ears, clearly not enough mojo at 50 ohms.


----------



## Nick01

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> I WILL say that Magnums do take the Grado house sound and turn it into something more universally pleasing without stripping the core essence of why we love Grados...


 


 Can we please keep this thread to factory standard Grado only?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  But still you're hyping them magnum v4 waaayyy up for me. They'll be arriving in about 1 or 2 days. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





nick01 said:


> Can we please keep this thread to factory standard Grado only?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Oh I'm sorry Nick, they sound like poop and they're very boring looking... they don't really come with all the parts you need to get them working too, I must have gotten ripped off.
   
  Hey hey you're reusing my cable on the Magnums right?


----------



## Nick01

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Also this has been discussed to death, but can you guys even hear a difference between RS-2 and RS-1? The physical difference is that the RS-2 uses drivers that don't meet the RS-1 binning and that the wood cups are a bit longer... but is that really it for 200 more bucks? I swear I can't tell the difference, I have a Grado dealer like 20 minutes from where I live and I can't really hear anything substantial.


 


  I can say that the bass of the MS Pro & RS1 definitely reach lower and has more power/impact than the RS2. Listening to the RS2 vs either of the MS Pro or RS1 makes it sound quite lean.
  Not just my ears, my friend's ears agreed too.
  Another is the instrument separation (something I'm a bit obsessed about) is quite amazing for the higher model. Especially the MS Pro.


----------



## zatem1

Quote: 





nick01 said:


> I can say that the bass of the MS Pro & RS1 definitely reach lower and has more power/impact than the RS2. Listening to the RS2 vs either of the MS Pro or RS1 makes it sound quite lean.
> Not just my ears, my friend's ears agreed too.
> Another is the instrument separation (something I'm a bit obsessed about) is quite amazing for the higher model. Especially the MS Pro.


 

 and just more comfortable want to add


----------



## Twinster

Well wait until you hear the separation on the Magnum. (Sorry I could not resist)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





nick01 said:


> I can say that the bass of the MS Pro & RS1 definitely reach lower and has more power/impact than the RS2. Listening to the RS2 vs either of the MS Pro or RS1 makes it sound quite lean.
> Not just my ears, my friend's ears agreed too.
> Another is the instrument separation (something I'm a bit obsessed about) is quite amazing for the higher model. Especially the MS Pro.


----------



## Mercuttio

I've always found the RS2 to be a little bright, and lacking in the spatial depth (layering of sounds) that the RS1 provides. I think it has a similar timbre, but lacks the body. 
   
  Between the RS2 and the 325i, I actually prefer the 325i. I think apart from the timbre and warmth, it does the aforementioned things better than the RS2.


----------



## maxfazer

I don't like Grado........


----------



## Nick01

^^ That is quite obvious. Wow...not even one pair of John Grado's headphones in that pile...


----------



## Chris_Himself

Lol I had my RS-2's on earlier today and I had to take them off to double check that my speakers weren't on lol. Then I had to check if they were my real RS-2's or just the RS-2's loaded with the Magnums.... and it was the factory RS-2's... so hey I wouldn't fret too much if you dont have 'em apparently they're still good enough to trick me haha


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Lol I had my RS-2's on earlier today and I had to *take them off to double check that my speakers weren't on lol*. Then I had to check if they were my real RS-2's or just the RS-2's loaded with the Magnums.... and it was the factory RS-2's... so hey I wouldn't fret too much if you dont have 'em apparently they're still good enough to trick me haha


 


   Aha! Chris gotcha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   That's more or less proof man that Grado's can spin a sound stage, especially depth (perhaps not width and certainly
   not height, but few cans are able to project a forehead shot eg, HD800 being the only one for me)
   
   I was at the store yesterday and one of the guys who works down there auditioned my SR80i's out of a ALO
   Continental portable tube amp with nothing more than my iShuffle playing some tracks from the
   'Man Who Was Not There' soundtrack and that was the first thing he said
   
   'Cor man, nice sound stage!'


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





maxfazer said:


> I don't like Grado........


 

 I don't like you......


----------



## eclipes

I don't like you either...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





maxfazer said:


> I don't like Grado........


----------



## discombob

Unfortunately, I will soon be selling my 325is... why they can't be more comfortable is frustrating.  The detailed, clear highs and in-your-head midrange is a shot of adrenaline for the ears.  I'm listening to "NIN - the Slip" right now on them at Gwarmi's suggestion and rockin' out.
   
  I'm going to stick with my AKG Q701 until I get to audition something better that I know won't be a sidegrade.  I wish the G-cush "salad bowl" pads were more prominent on Grado's radar when they were designing the PS500, in which case I would give them an extended listen.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Quote: 





maxfazer said:


> I don't like Grado........


 

 5 pairs of HP2's? my goodness. save some for the rest of us!


----------



## phazey

Wanted to let everyone know that I just traded in my Beyerdynamic DT770 and Audio-Techina ATH 700 and a little cash for the Grado SR325is. Couldn't be happier right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Can't wait until they burn in a little more


----------



## Nick01

Quote: 





semiaudiophile said:


> 5 pairs of HP2's? my goodness. save some for the rest of us!


 


 6 pairs


----------



## Allforheather

I joined the grado family with my new purchase of rs2 just a few days ago. Although coming from a k701 which I still own, I have to say, after few days of extensive listening, I finally understand the passion of all the grado fans out there. It is a very very special sound and it is very very very addictive!!


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





nick01 said:


> 6 pairs


----------



## tdockweiler

I got the Grado SR-325is in today to compare with my SR-225i. I was surprised that the difference is much smaller than I expected. Nothing major like going from an HD-600 to an HD-650. This SR-325is is totally different than what I expected. I saw some graphs and I expected lots of treble stabbing me in the ears along with upper mids that were much too forward. This definitely hasn't been the case.
   
  The biggest difference so far is that the soundstage seems to be more accurate. For example, if someone is singing and it sounds distant, it's that way in the recording. There's some music that sounds as if it's recorded in a cave. I haven't done a ton of side by side comparisons, but it does seem to offer a more accurate soundstage. About the same size.
   
  The only music that bothers me is some really brightly (poorly) recorded Jpop. Sometimes this music sounds as if they just boosted the mids and treble when recording it.
   
  I was expecting to plug my Grado into my Headroom Micro Amp + HRT Music Streamer II and have the sound signature all screwy, but the sound signature thankfully does not seem to change much. I wish it was like this with my Q701 and all amps made it sound the same.
   
  The 325i also has more bass, but it's not a big difference at all. I did feel the bass on the 225i was a bit lacking, but on the 325is it's a tiny bit better.
   
  Comfort seems to be better. Probably just due to the headband, but who knows.
   
  Right now there is definitely more treble, but it's not bad at all. I didn't need the extra treble at all really. Sound clarity seems about the same to my ears (so far).
   
  For me just the bass + what seems like a better soundstage is worth the extra money. Don't know why or how the soundstage could be any different.


----------



## Twinster

Give them some time to loosing up and the Bass will get better. More then 3% for sure. Do you have a tube amplifier to try them on? Both would take advantage of the warm frm tube.
  Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> I got the Grado SR-325is in today to compare with my SR-225i. I was surprised that the difference is much smaller than I expected. Nothing major like going from an HD-600 to an HD-650. This SR-325is is totally different than what I expected. I saw some graphs and I expected lots of treble stabbing me in the ears along with upper mids that were much too forward. This definitely hasn't been the case.
> 
> The biggest difference so far is that the soundstage seems to be more accurate. For example, if someone is singing and it sounds distant, it's that way in the recording. There's some music that sounds as if it's recorded in a cave. I haven't done a ton of side by side comparisons, but it does seem to offer a more accurate soundstage. About the same size.
> 
> ...


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





twinster said:


> Give them some time to loosing up and the Bass will get better. More then 3% for sure. Do you have a tube amplifier to try them on? Both would take advantage of the warm frm tube.


 

 This pair I bought used in the forums and I think it has many, many hours on it, but you never know. No tube amp yet, but my Micro Amp is a fairly warm amp I think. It LOVES my q701. It sounds pretty good though. I've listened to it for maybe 2-3 hours so far and none of music really is as engaging as it is on the SR-225i. This is just weird. Maybe I'm just tired or something.
   
  Maybe I'll try them straight out of my Total Airhead or try different amps. Could be just due to preferences. I figured the mids on the SR-325is would be just as good and just as forward sounding.
   
  One thing that's interesting is that it SEEMS to be easier to pick out all the bad tracks in my collection compared to the SR-225i. Just like with my old DT-880! Not very forgiving, which is a plus for me.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> I
> EDIT: *Why does this 325is keep reminding me of the DT-880
> 
> 
> ...


 


   I can see that, occasional sharper upper mids and lower treble region.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





twinster said:


> Give them some time to loosing up and the Bass will get better. More then 3% for sure. Do you have a tube amplifier to try them on? Both would take advantage of the warm frm tube.


 

 Well, this is so weird and makes no sense. I swapped a Monoprice  USB cable with a Belken cable and then my Belden 1192A interconnect I made last night with a Monoprice one (that's much thicker). The mids are actually more normal sounding right now.
   
  I don't know what that Belden 1192A did to my mids. On a Shure SRH-940 it makes them too forward, but with the SR-325i it makes them sound distant. What the heck?! I can almost never hear a difference when swapping interconnect cables. I guess if anything, the Belden 1192A does improve the soundstage of a headphone. You'd think my mind was playing tricks on me...
   
  I know the USB cable won't make any difference and I won't go there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm using a higher quality one just to be safe. Seems they're basically like HDMI cables and won't make much difference.
   
  EDIT: Maybe my interconnect cable was not good. I did use garbage Radio Shack RCA plugs after all. For only $3.99 for 6 of them, they're not even worth that.


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> I got the Grado SR-325is in today to compare with my SR-225i. I was surprised that the difference is much smaller than I expected. Nothing major like going from an HD-600 to an HD-650. This SR-325is is totally different than what I expected. I saw some graphs and I expected lots of treble stabbing me in the ears along with upper mids that were much too forward. This definitely hasn't been the case.


 
   
  I've never heard the 325 so I dont really know what sort of tweaks Grado has made to the driver to alter the sound. When I separated the  225 cups and the 225 driver housing to liberate the 225 drivers for their new wood housing and cups, I discovered that the plastic chamber of the driver housing was different than the one on the SR60, it had that ring added to it..
   

   
  That plastic ring is the same on the 325. So essentially, it's possible that the sonic differences are due to the density differences between the plastic cup and the aluminum cup. I dont know though. I had an MS2i for a while that sounded awesome. Much different than my 225. Smoother mids and more laid back than the 225, I would think those differences were driver tweaks by Grado to differentiate the Allessandro product. I think alot of what your buying with the 325 and the MS2 is aesthetics. I've heard the RS1 and MS Pro were similar, but I've only heard the MS Pro when I ABX'ed it with my HF2's and woodied 225's.
   
  I put some thoughts in this thread, Woodied Grado Review and Impressions thread. There are supposed to be some perceptions of Rhydons Magnum drivers in wood cups being added to the thread soon too hopefully.


----------



## tdockweiler

Guess I need to go back and edit my stupid posts. Sound of the SR-325is mostly the same, but the mids are now much fuller sounding and not so distant. Even the bass seems to have improved. I think my only guess is that the cable I made was bad or had some issues. Switching back and forth now it's fairly easy to tell the SR-325is is more clear and has more forward mids. Even some of my harsh tracks are quite listenable, which is a plus.
   
  So glad I've now fixed the problem. Never had something like this happen before. BTW those Monoprice interconnects aren't too bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  90% of the time I can't tell the difference between any of them as long as their the same gauge of wire.


----------



## tdockweiler

Everything on the 325is is perfect now. I'm not sure how you can have good bass, forward mids and lots of treble. It seems like you can't have everything, so I guess you need to sacrifice the sub-bass a bit. This is OK with me. The 325is definitely does have more than just a 3% upgrade in bass over the 225i. The mids are really forward now and quite engaging. I listened to the 325is straight out of a very good CD player last night for a few hours without any complaints. I did find about one track the 325is totally destroys, but the track has some really harsh and ear piercing vocals thats bad on any bright headphone. These really do sound the best with my amp/DAC, but they're quite good straight out of a portable CD player. Seems like the mids were much fuller sounding and they had a much better soundstage when connected to an amp/dac.
   
  I kept looking forever for a headphone that could dethrone my DJ100 as a favorite portable headphone. These may one day do it. It seems like the mids I'm addicted to on my DJ100 are here on the SR-325is, but are even more clear and more forward. The SR-325is just doesn't have the bass of the DJ100, but that's hardly fair since it's open and the DJ100 is closed. The 325 definitely has much more treble. Soundstage is obviously better on the 325is also. It's hard to compare a $300 headphone to one that's $80 though. I was hoping the SRH-940 would top the DJ100 as a favorite, but I think the SR-325 could do it. I think I definitely prefer the 325is to the SRH-940. I don't find that they sound similar. Maybe in some areas. With my setup, the SRH-940 is actually kind of warm sounding?!
   
  Has anyone found a dirt cheap portable amp that pairs well with the 325is that's small? I was thinking maybe of the E11 since it's a fairly warm sounding amp. I bet the E7 would be a poor match. Haven't tried my Total Airhead yet, but it's a bit bulky and I want something smaller. I don't even think the E5 would be a good match. I found that to boost the mids/treble of a headphone somewhat.
   
  Anyone tried the PA2V2?
   
  BTW it's funny how the old 325i (gold) drove my ears crazy, but these don't. This was back in 2004 or so. I think I must have been listening to them with some poorly record tracks that were just really harsh to begin with. The 325is definitely won't make them sound any easier on the ears. The only tracks that are a problem now are the garbage tracks. Very few of them. Some really old Jpop mostly. My 325i didn't get any burn-in back them and it was straight out of an Ipod 15g. Maybe that's why.


----------



## eclipes

its good to hear that you are starting to like the 325is. I have personally tried the Pa2v2 and its great with grados, the difference was huge when i paired it with my sr80 but never got a chance to try it my on sr325i. However if you really want to see what the sr325is can do, take a look at the Little Dot I+, its cheap about the price of 2 Pa2v2, and the sound will blow you away. But if you insist on portable amps, i guess you can try the pa2v2 and see what happens.
  
  Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Everything on the 325is is perfect now. I'm not sure how you can have good bass, forward mids and lots of treble. It seems like you can't have everything, so I guess you need to sacrifice the sub-bass a bit. This is OK with me. The 325is definitely does have more than just a 3% upgrade in bass over the 225i. The mids are really forward now and quite engaging. I listened to the 325is straight out of a very good CD player last night for a few hours without any complaints. I did find about one track the 325is totally destroys, but the track has some really harsh and ear piercing vocals thats bad on any bright headphone. These really do sound the best with my amp/DAC, but they're quite good straight out of a portable CD player. Seems like the mids were much fuller sounding and they had a much better soundstage when connected to an amp/dac.
> 
> I kept looking forever for a headphone that could dethrone my DJ100 as a favorite portable headphone. These may one day do it. It seems like the mids I'm addicted to on my DJ100 are here on the SR-325is, but are even more clear and more forward. The SR-325is just doesn't have the bass of the DJ100, but that's hardly fair since it's open and the DJ100 is closed. The 325 definitely has much more treble. Soundstage is obviously better on the 325is also. It's hard to compare a $300 headphone to one that's $80 though. I was hoping the SRH-940 would top the DJ100 as a favorite, but I think the SR-325 could do it. I think I definitely prefer the 325is to the SRH-940. I don't find that they sound similar. Maybe in some areas. With my setup, the SRH-940 is actually kind of warm sounding?!
> 
> ...


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> its good to hear that you are starting to like the 325is. I have personally tried the Pa2v2 and its great with grados, the difference was huge when i paired it with my sr80 but never got a chance to try it my on sr325i. However if you really want to see what the sr325is can do, take a look at the Little Dot I+, its cheap about the price of 2 Pa2v2, and the sound will blow you away. But if you insist on portable amps, i guess you can try the pa2v2 and see what happens.


 

 Yeah I'd just like to have another good portable amp  to use them around the house. I have a few other amps, but just looking for a good match for the Grados. I have a desktop amp I'm using with the 325is that makes them sound amazing, but I'd really love to try a tube amp with the 325is sometime. I never realized the LD I+ was so cheap! The Micro Amp I have seems to be a nice match for any headphone that's very bright and treble happy. I've read the PA2V2 is kind of bassy, so maybe it's a good match for the 325is.


----------



## eclipes

yeah, first thing I've noticed with the pa2v2 was bass and body to the sound. It was quite pleasing and natural too. For that price, no complaints at all. Battery life was just superb too.
  
  Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Yeah I'd just like to have another good portable amp  to use them around the house. I have a few other amps, but just looking for a good match for the Grados. I have a desktop amp I'm using with the 325is that makes them sound amazing, but I'd really love to try a tube amp with the 325is sometime. I never realized the LD I+ was so cheap! The Micro Amp I have seems to be a nice match for any headphone that's very bright and treble happy. I've read the PA2V2 is kind of bassy, so maybe it's a good match for the 325is.


----------



## Melvins

The PA2v2 does wonders for the grados. Really adds a lot to the overall sounds, specifically the bass reception. It's a pleasure working with Gary too, the man who owns and operates the company. Certainly a worthy investment. Have had mine for nearly a year now and am getting the LD1+ within a week. Now I just need to order some L-cushion pads, unless anyone here has a pair they wouldn't mind parting with.


----------



## LCfiner

Similar in size and cost the PA2v2, I would also recommend a decent cmoy for us with Grados. Also helps fill out the bottom end and adds some "lushness", if you're into that.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Everything on the 325is is perfect now. I'm not sure how you can have good bass, forward mids and lots of treble. It seems like you can't have everything, so I guess you need to sacrifice the sub-bass a bit. This is OK with me. The 325is definitely does have more than just a 3% upgrade in bass over the 225i. The mids are really forward now and quite engaging. I listened to the 325is straight out of a very good CD player last night for a few hours without any complaints. I did find about one track the 325is totally destroys, but the track has some really harsh and ear piercing vocals thats bad on any bright headphone. These really do sound the best with my amp/DAC, but they're quite good straight out of a portable CD player. Seems like the mids were much fuller sounding and they had a much better soundstage when connected to an amp/dac.
> 
> I kept looking forever for a headphone that could dethrone my DJ100 as a favorite portable headphone. These may one day do it. It seems like the mids I'm addicted to on my DJ100 are here on the SR-325is, but are even more clear and more forward. The SR-325is just doesn't have the bass of the DJ100, but that's hardly fair since it's open and the DJ100 is closed. The 325 definitely has much more treble. Soundstage is obviously better on the 325is also. It's hard to compare a $300 headphone to one that's $80 though. I was hoping the SRH-940 would top the DJ100 as a favorite, but I think the SR-325 could do it. I think I definitely prefer the 325is to the SRH-940. I don't find that they sound similar. Maybe in some areas. With my setup, the SRH-940 is actually kind of warm sounding?!
> 
> ...


 


  You're going to loathe this tdockweiler but for all of my limited portable amp experience - one stands at the top for me and Grado.
   
  Furutech ADL Cruise ~ not cheap, but it does not dilute the clarity one iota, dynamically crisp and tight.
   
  I can offer up some feedback today with the SR80i and E11 as I'll be encountering one today and I can quickly give you an impression
  between the E11 and ADL Cruise.


----------



## Melvins

That would be great Gwarmi, what's teh biggest difference between the E6 and E5? I wasn't even aware the E6 was released until recently


----------



## Dai_Shan

Long time on again-off again lurker, 1st time poster. But definitely a long time Grado fan.
  Over six years with my SR60, and about four with the iGrados. Even though I one day want to step up into a SR125i, or possibly a 225i or 325is, for the time being these work for me. Love the sound.
   
  Anywho, the reason I'm breaking my silence. I use the iGrados at work and travel, but occasionally use them for running (when i don't feel like wearing iems). Because of that, the pads on them are worn out and slightly gross from ear sweat. So I've been searching for some replacements (which actually is how i found this thread), but the only ones I found are the ICush. There's not too much info on them, except they fit Grados. Has anyone used these? or better yet, are there any mods with other pads that can be made to fit on the iGrados? maybe ones that are better for running? or perhaps more comfy? Because truth to tell, while I love them, these cans can become fatiguing on the ears.
   
  Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## imackler

Do any of use any kind of carrying case to go portable with your grado headphones? Maybe one like this here on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/V-AUDIO-Grado-Headphone-Case-fit-SR60i-SR80i-SR125i-SR325i-RS1-RS2-iPod-/110793870420?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19cbd44c54 I've also seen some padded bags with velcro at the top; they don't look quite as safe though..
   
  I've also done some searching on the portable amp thread. What is your favorite <$100 portable amp? I'm pairing it with the SR225i.


----------



## Mozu

I have the V-Audio case for mine. imo, the connector retainer isn't terribly necessary, and it's a pain to even use, but the size of the case is pretty good, and being semi-hardshell is nice.

JDSLabs Cmoy or PA2v2


----------



## LCfiner

I have that case and it’s great. the holding helps keep the headphones secure. there’s little mesh pouches with velcro backs to keep DAPs or an amp and some cable adapters.
   
  Oh, and I’d say the cmoy is my favourite portable amp. cheap, long lasting battery and great sound.


----------



## Twinster

For anyone interested in my latest Grado mod click here.  Cheer and happy holiday!


----------



## eclipes

very retro and nice Twinster...
  
  Quote: 





twinster said:


> For anyone interested in my latest Grado mod click here.  Cheer and happy holiday!


----------



## Nick01

@ Twinster,
   
  Your MS Pro is back to being its oldself....no more MS Ultimate?


----------



## Twinster

I'm using the Utimate kit on the Magnum lately. Funny that you mention it because I have removed it last night and planning on putting it back on the Ms-Pro.
  Quote: 





nick01 said:


> @ Twinster,
> 
> Your MS Pro is back to being its oldself....no more MS Ultimate?


----------



## Nick01

I've just stumbled upon this interesting review of Grado HP2 vs Grado SR60
http://www.stereophile.com/headphones/532/index.html


----------



## eclipes

guys which grados do you think sounds the most identical to the RS1 but cheaper. I kinda miss mine but can't afford the RS1 agains ahhhh


----------



## imackler

I asked that question a while back and got the RS2 (naturally) and then the SR225i. For now, I'll settle for the SR225i.
  Quote: 





eclipes said:


> guys which grados do you think sounds the most identical to the RS1 but cheaper. I kinda miss mine but can't afford the RS1 agains ahhhh


----------



## Twinster

You can try this and DIY.
  Quote: 





eclipes said:


> guys which grados do you think sounds the most identical to the RS1 but cheaper. I kinda miss mine but can't afford the RS1 agains ahhhh


----------



## eclipes

ah the magnums, tried it a long time ago, not sure how it sounds with the newer version but if i remember correctly, it was different sound to me. Sounds good but not the smooth mellow sound I wanted.
  
  Quote: 





twinster said:


> You can try this and DIY.


 


   
  Oh yeah, i remember you saying that you went to your local shop to test out the RS1s, what happened in the end? why do you like the sr225i more?
  
  Quote: 





imackler said:


> I asked that question a while back and got the RS2 (naturally) and then the SR225i. For now, I'll settle for the SR225i.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> Oh yeah, i remember you saying that you went to your local shop to test out the RS1s, what happened in the end? why do you like the sr225i more?


 

 Oh if money were no problem, I'd definitely own the RS1's. The SR225i is just a substitute. But let's be honest, we do that every day with tons of things we buy from food to clothes: Settle for what we can afford!


----------



## Austin Morrow

Not a huge fan of Grado's overall forward, treble heavy signature, but I heard the PS500 is smoother. However, I LOVE THE GR10'S.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> guys which grados do you think sounds the most identical to the RS1 but cheaper. I kinda miss mine but can't afford the RS1 agains ahhhh


 


  Once you go Magnum, it's really hard to look at anything with a Grado badge on it again...
   
  Umm I think the SR-225 gets it pretty close though IMO.


----------



## eclipes

okay, off to search for a woody sr225i...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Once you go Magnum, it's really hard to look at anything with a Grado badge on it again...
> 
> Umm I think the SR-225 gets it pretty close though IMO.


----------



## imackler

That sounds like it would sound awesome.
  
  Quote: 





eclipes said:


> okay, off to search for a woody sr225i...


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> okay, off to search for a woody sr225i...


 

 Stock SR-225 was my main can for 4 years until this year when I started recabling crap for headphone money... I'm not even joking. If I had never discovered the Magnums, you would have had to pry these things off my cold dead hands. RS-2's aren't even that amazing to me.. it was the jump from SR-80 to SR-225 that made me crap my pants!
   
  I have a lot of fond memories and I would gladly buy another pair if I knew what I knew. The Magnum build process is rather tedious, you have to be willing to wait like almost 2 months for all the bits and pieces to come together haha.
   
  If I find anybody looking to get rid of some 225's I'll PM you mang, they're really good cans and I think you'd like 'em


----------



## eclipes

the thing is that I went from the sr80 to the Sr325i Goldies and then the RS1. The jump was the sr80 to goldies was huge and sound signature was completely different. Same with from the goldies to Rs1, another new sound that I really like. So thats why im kinda looking for a RS1 replacement for cheap and if you guys suggest the sr225i, then I'll give it a try.
  
  Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Stock SR-225 was my main can for 4 years until this year when I started recabling crap for headphone money... I'm not even joking. If I had never discovered the Magnums, you would have had to pry these things off my cold dead hands. RS-2's aren't even that amazing to me.. it was the jump from SR-80 to SR-225 that made me crap my pants!
> 
> I have a lot of fond memories and I would gladly buy another pair if I knew what I knew. The Magnum build process is rather tedious, you have to be willing to wait like almost 2 months for all the bits and pieces to come together haha.
> 
> If I find anybody looking to get rid of some 225's I'll PM you mang, they're really good cans and I think you'd like 'em


----------



## Twinster

@ eclipes,  if it's the bass that you liked from the RS1 you might be dissapointed with the SR225i. They have less bass compare to SR325. (Sorry to ruin the party)


----------



## eclipes

bass is fine, the thing i really want is the mellow and smooth flavour in the RS1. That is what I am missing the most right now.
  
  Quote: 





twinster said:


> @ eclipes,  if it's the bass that you liked from the RS1 you might be dissapointed with the SR225i. They have less bass compare to SR325. (Sorry to ruin the party)


----------



## Melvins

well...unmodded sr225i's may have less bas


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





twinster said:


> You can try this and DIY.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 


 I saw you went in search of a woodied 225...solid choice. Rhydons new Magnums in wood cups are pretty sweet though. Marty of Martin Custom Audio made some Cocobolo cups for pbstefandwich's Magnum drivers not to long ago and Stefan was gracious enough to loan them to me and a couple of other head fiers.
   

   
  Anyway they are a little different than Grado's, but they are pretty sweet. IMO for the cost of the drivers, plus the cost of a pair of cups from Marty, you're still below the cost of an RS2, and have something that in my estimation is a better headphone than the RS2. I dont know that for certain because I've never heard an RS2 but I have heard an MS Pro and Stefans Magnums were more pleasing to my ears. Cant go wrong with a woodied 225 either though


----------



## eclipes

oh my, look at that... that is exactly what I am looking for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> I saw you went in search of a woodied 225...solid choice. Rhydons new Magnums in wood cups are pretty sweet though. Marty of Martin Custom Audio made some Cocobolo cups for pbstefandwich's Magnum drivers not to long ago and Stefan was gracious enough to loan them to me and a couple of other head fiers.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway they are a little different than Grado's, but they are pretty sweet. IMO for the cost of the drivers, plus the cost of a pair of cups from Marty, you're still below the cost of an RS2, and have something that in my estimation is a better headphone than the RS2. I dont know that for certain because I've never heard an RS2 but I have heard an MS Pro and Stefans Magnums were more pleasing to my ears. Cant go wrong with a woodied 225 either though


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> oh my, look at that... that is exactly what I am looking for


 


 If you want to drool go to his blog.
   
Martin Custom Audio


----------



## rahzim

I have a pair of RS1's and I really like them, but I can't wear them for more than 30 minutes with my huge noggin/ears.  Been browsing the forums for awhile now trying to find something similar but more comfy for extended listening.


----------



## eclipes

yeah definitely. My previous RS1 vintage was modded by Martin. I think its on his blog too. Damn I miss it so much.
  
  Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> If you want to drool go to his blog.
> 
> Martin Custom Audio


 


  I had the similar issue, search the Shack Mod for RS1, its fast, cheap and definitely feels a lot more comfortable. I've used it on my grados.

  
  Quote: 





rahzim said:


> I have a pair of RS1's and I really like them, but I can't wear them for more than 30 minutes with my huge noggin/ears.  Been browsing the forums for awhile now trying to find something similar but more comfy for extended listening.


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> yeah definitely. My previous RS1 vintage was modded by Martin. I think its on his blog too. Damn I miss it so much.


 

 Yeah their still on there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   
  I cant believe you parted with those.


----------



## rahzim

Thanks man!  I'll definitely check that out


----------



## eclipes

Oh my, I can't look at this anymore. Im gonna break down and cry haha.
  
  Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> Yeah their still on there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





rahzim said:


> I have a pair of RS1's and I really like them, but I can't wear them for more than 30 minutes with my huge noggin/ears.  Been browsing the forums for awhile now trying to find something similar but more comfy for extended listening.


 
  I have to assume you haven't tried the G-Cushions.


----------



## eclipes

the bagel pads sounded horrible on my rs1s... but I loved it on my sr325i goldies.
  
  Quote: 





bbophead said:


> I have to assume you haven't tried the G-Cushions.


----------



## Headfireman

Hey guys,
   
  I'm afraid to have become a Grado groupie. I am now using my SR60i for about 2 weeks, and it keeps getting better. I don't know if this is because of me getting used to it, or the cans getting burned in. Just a few minutes I was listening to some Buckcherry and it sounded an awfull lot too much as if the drum set stood right next to me in my room. AWESOME.
   
  Before this I used a Sennheiser HD205, and before that a Sennheiser PMX60. The PMX 60 (behind the neck band) was my first headphone and I loved it. The first two cable defects I fixed them myself. After a while, I wanted something better. After some review reading I picked up the HD205, which sounded wayyy better. Way more low end. These broke down too after a year or two, again a cable defect. BUT: a chance for something new. After some extensive internet research on below 100 euro's headphones, I ordered the SR60's. (Unfortunately it wasn't possible to import them from the US. Now I Paid 100 euro's for them (about 130$)) Anyways, worth every penny. In the beginning I missed the bas filled low booming sound of the HD205's, but after getting used to it, this now sounds way better. The low frequencies are way more balanced and punchy, just not as 'present'. It is also true that I notice details and sounds in my music that I have never heard before.
   
  The only disadvantage I can think of, is the 'sound leaking'. I use these headphones a lot in public and I notice quite some angry stares, hehe. But that's the price of an open can.
   
  Cheers!


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





headfireman said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm afraid to have become a Grado groupie. I am now using my SR60i for about 2 weeks, and it keeps getting better. I don't know if this is because of me getting used to it, or the cans getting burned in. Just a few minutes I was listening to some Buckcherry and it sounded an awfull lot too much as if the drum set stood right next to me in my room. AWESOME.
> 
> ...


 

 My disadvantage was the vinyl headband gets really icky if you have medium length (forget about long) hair like I do and it collects hair oils and gets all glossy... I mean I could just shower but who does that?! I'm kidding haha.
   
  Glad to see you're a member of the club! The bass is there if you listen to certain tracks but yes it is lacking compared to a lot of entry level headphones that try to grab fans with boomy bass. Hope you add a few more to your collection in the future!
   
  If you ever need me to export bowl pads to you so you can see what those are like, don't hesitate to give me a PM


----------



## Nick01

Quote: 





headfireman said:


> The only disadvantage I can think of, is the 'sound leaking'. I use these headphones a lot in public and I notice quite some angry stares, hehe. But that's the price of an open can.


 

  
  Get a pair of earphones to use in public. Grado are best enjoyed at home in a quiet environment.


----------



## Austin Morrow

I'm considering modding my SR80i's just for fun since I hardly use them anymore due to my awesome HD650's. Do the majority of people use wood or metal for the housings? I've already decided i'll replace the headband with a leather one from Headphone Lounge.


----------



## eclipes

Agree. You will not hear its full potential outside in the public anyways. Leave the grados at home.
  Quote: 





nick01 said:


> Get a pair of earphones to use in public. Grado are best enjoyed at home in a quiet environment.


----------



## Nick01

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> I'm considering modding my SR80i's just for fun since I hardly use them anymore due to my awesome HD650's. Do the majority of people use wood or metal for the housings? I've already decided i'll replace the headband with a leather one from Headphone Lounge.


 


 Most people use wood for the outer cups. Some go further and replace both inner & outer with wood. And I really recommend the leather headband from J$. Awesome.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





nick01 said:


> Most people use wood for the outer cups. Some go further and replace both inner & outer with wood. And I really recommend the leather headband from J$. Awesome.


 


  Well, I'm going full force. Replacing EVERYTHING. Maybe a combination of metal and wood. Planning on adding bowels as well.


----------



## Nick01

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> Well, I'm going full force. Replacing EVERYTHING. Maybe a combination of metal and wood. Planning on adding bowels as well.


 

 have you seen Martin Custom Audio?


----------



## eclipes

simply the best modding work for grados
  
  Quote: 





nick01 said:


> have you seen Martin Custom Audio?


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





nick01 said:


> have you seen Martin Custom Audio?


 

 Nope. Let me ask Google.


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> Well, I'm going full force. Replacing EVERYTHING. Maybe a combination of metal and wood. Planning on adding bowels as well.


 

 I have no idea why your adding bowels to your headphones and I'm afraid to ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Anyway all wood makes for a lighter more comfortable headphone. The driver housing of the HF2 runs the full length of the inner cup, so essentially you are getting the tone and timbre of the wood I would think.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> I have no idea why your adding bowels to your headphones and I'm afraid to ask
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  The padded ones that come on the SR80i are very uncomfortable. And, I want something that goes around my head, not on it.


----------



## detoxguy

bowls. bowels hold poop
  
  Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> The padded ones that come on the SR80i are very uncomfortable. And, I want something that goes around my head, not on it.


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> The padded ones that come on the SR80i are very uncomfortable. And, I want something that goes around my head, not on it.


 

 I was referring to the way you spelled bowls. I was poking a little fun at your typo.
   
  +1 on the bowls though.


----------



## 054k4

My first audiophile grade cans are the SR-80i, so I have been a Grado fan from the start. Although you aren't suppose to use it outside of the house, my SR-80i is used for my portable rig; however I don't turn up the volume too high so the people next to me can't listen in. Unfortunately I have ventured out and bought an HD600, but my next cans would be either a PS500 or an RS1i.  Long live Grado !


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> I was referring to the way you spelled bowls. I was poking a little fun at your typo.
> 
> +1 on the bowls though.


 


  Haha. My bad. Please excuse my typo. Bowels. Seems like a perfect match, haha!


----------



## Vonx

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> I've listened to nothing but sr80is for 2 years, then upgraditis kicked in and I purchased the DT880s and HD650s. Neither of them could compare to my lowly sr80i IMO.


 


  What means by this?
   
  They all have traits they surpass eachother, I guess its just what you were looking for in your music.


----------



## Vonx

Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> I have no idea why your adding *bowels* to your headphones and I'm afraid to ask
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Hahaha, he meant bowl pads, but thats hilarious


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





vonx said:


> Hahaha, he meant bowl pads, but thats hilarious


 


  Yeah. Sorry, was writing to fast for my skill. Hahaha.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





054k4 said:


> My first audiophile grade cans are the SR-80i, so I have been a Grado fan from the start. Although you aren't suppose to use it outside of the house, my SR-80i is used for my portable rig; however I don't turn up the volume too high so the people next to me can't listen in. Unfortunately I have ventured out and bought an HD600, but my next cans would be either a PS500 or an RS1i.  Long live Grado !


 


  My first good cans were the 80is! And I have also ventured a little astray from Gradoland. I got some HE-300s for Christmas. I love them, and they seem to be improving nicely over time (I'm a burn in believer), but there is something special about the 225is that the HE-300 is missing. As you said... LONG LIVE GRADO!


----------



## Mercuttio

So this is kind of a bummer. I've been hunting for an RA1 to serve as a vinyl-station amplifier for a few weeks, and had absolutely no luck. That's odd in New York, where anyone who carries higher end Grados (aka every good audio store) would have a few. 
   
  I finally managed to get one near Harvard Square in Boston during my vacation, but only because I managed to talk an awesome store-owner out of a floor model. 
   
  He confirmed my suspicions... the maker of the amplifiers at Grado Labs is very sick and hasn't been able to make any recently. I believe it to be John Chapais, and hope that he gets better soon.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Yikes! I hope he gets better too! I've always wanted to hear an RA1, but unfortunately haven't had the privilege to.


----------



## Mercuttio

It's got an undeservedly bad reputation, either from listening to a bad match (it doesn't sound great with anything other than a Grado) or a lousy clone. 
  
  Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> Yikes! I hope he gets better too! I've always wanted to hear an RA1, but unfortunately haven't had the privilege to.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> So this is kind of a bummer. I've been hunting for an RA1 to serve as a vinyl-station amplifier for a few weeks, and had absolutely no luck. That's odd in New York, where anyone who carries higher end Grados (aka every good audio store) would have a few.
> 
> I finally managed to get one near Harvard Square in Boston during my vacation, but only because I managed to talk an awesome store-owner out of a floor model.
> 
> He confirmed my suspicions... the maker of the amplifiers at Grado Labs is very sick and hasn't been able to make any recently. I believe it to be John Chapais, and hope that he gets better soon.


 
  I hope he gets better too. All the best John.


----------



## satanigatan

Hey there, first time posting here.
   
  I've been a long time Grado fan, but have only used the SR60 and SR80i. After this Christmas, I have extra money to finally make the big jump to a higher end headphone. But I'm torn between the SR325i and PS500. 
   
  I've heard people complain about the 325i's being too shrill. And I know the PS500's are fairly new. The responses I've read on various forums have been mixed. Basically, if the PS500's are more balanced and warm than the 325i, I think I'll like it more. Any suggestions/advice that would help me make up my mind would be appreciated!


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





satanigatan said:


> Hey there, first time posting here.
> 
> I've been a long time Grado fan, but have only used the SR60 and SR80i. After this Christmas, I have extra money to finally make the big jump to a higher end headphone. But I'm torn between the SR325i and PS500.
> 
> I've heard people complain about the 325i's being too shrill. And I know the PS500's are fairly new. The responses I've read on various forums have been mixed. Basically, if the PS500's are more balanced and warm than the 325i, I think I'll like it more. Any suggestions/advice that would help me make up my mind would be appreciated!


 

 A set of used HF-2s would be a great choice IMO too.


----------



## satanigatan

How hard are those to come by? And on that note, I keep hearing the PS500's are just HF-2's. So in that light, would u say the HF-2s/PS500 are better than the 325is? I know "better" is subjective. Just curious to hear your opinion. 

 Also, love your Rush avatar. I'm only 24, but have been a fan since I was 13. Seen them 10 times live now. 
   


macedonianhero said:


> A set of used HF-2s would be a great choice IMO too.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





satanigatan said:


> How hard are those to come by? And on that note, I keep hearing the PS500's are just HF-2's. So in that light, would u say the HF-2s/PS500 are better than the 325is? I know "better" is subjective. Just curious to hear your opinion.
> 
> Also, love your Rush avatar. I'm only 24, but have been a fan since I was 13. Seen them 10 times live now.


 

 They measure quite similarly, but there does appear to be more of a mid-bass hump with the PS500s. A good set of HF-2s can be found here on the For Sale forum for quite a bit less than a new pair of PS500s.
   
  Nice to meet another Rush fan.


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





satanigatan said:


> How hard are those to come by? And on that note, I keep hearing the PS500's are just HF-2's. So in that light, would u say the HF-2s/PS500 are better than the 325is? I know "better" is subjective. Just curious to hear your opinion.
> 
> Also, love your Rush avatar. I'm only 24, but have been a fan since I was 13. Seen them 10 times live now.


 

 +1 on the HF2 recomendation. I wouldnt rule out a 225 either.


----------



## satanigatan

Ah okay, so that makes sense. If the difference between the 325i and the PS500's are minimal, then it's not worth the $200 price jump. Hence why the HF-2s would be a better buy (the lower price = the level of change). 

 Got ya. Also, always a pleasure to meet another Rush fan. 
  Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> A set of used HF-2s would be a great choice IMO too.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





satanigatan said:


> Ah okay, so that makes sense. If the difference between the 325i and the PS500's are minimal, then it's not worth the $200 price jump. Hence why the HF-2s would be a better buy (the lower price = the level of change).
> 
> Got ya. Also, always a pleasure to meet another Rush fan.


 
  The differences between the SR325i and HF-2s are quite large actually. I owned the SR325is headphones for about a month before I jetisoned them....way too bright to my ears. The HF-2s along with the RS1/i are the best John Grado headphones I've heard.


----------



## Mercuttio

Broken record from me here, but if you're considering the PS500, you ought to consider the RS1 as well. At some establishments, they're $5 apart. An RS1 used is also a good deal.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> Broken record from me here, but if you're considering the PS500, you ought to consider the RS1 as well. At some establishments, they're $5 apart. An RS1 used is also a good deal.


 

 Yep....can't go wrong with a pair of RS1/RS1i's as well.


----------



## satanigatan

Interesting. Have you heard the PS500's? I mean, besides the price difference - would you say the PS500's are better than the 325is then? I keep hearing that the HF-2's and the PS500's are basically the same, just the PS500's are more expensive and have a weaker body finish (the aesthetic design). So I assume based on what you said about the 325i and HF-2s, you would think so. 
   
  The only reason I ask, is...I was going to consider getting the 325i. But based on descriptions I've read and what you said about their being a big jump in sound, I think I'm going to just rule out the 325is. It seems to me, HF-2's are what I'm looking for (what my ears would like). So I guess I'll just wait for a used pair to show up.

 No point paying $200+ for the same headphone. And even if they aren't the exact same, I hear the difference is so minimal it doesn't justify the price bump. 
  Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> The differences between the SR325i and HF-2s are quite large actually. I owned the SR325is headphones for about a month before I jetisoned them....way too bright to my ears. The HF-2s along with the RS1/i are the best John Grado headphones I've heard.


----------



## satanigatan

Okay, interesting. I saw it at $695 on Amazon. I guess I should look around more, and see if I can find it around the same price range. If I can, I would definitely be interested in getting an RS1. So it seems to me, I'm looking more in range with RS1, HF-2 (used) or PS500. I just need to do my research some more! Thanks guys, I feel like I'm finding my footing. 
  
  Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> Broken record from me here, but if you're considering the PS500, you ought to consider the RS1 as well. At some establishments, they're $5 apart. An RS1 used is also a good deal.


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> Broken record from me here, but if you're considering the PS500, you ought to consider the RS1 as well. At some establishments, they're $5 apart. An RS1 used is also a good deal.


 


  this too.
   
  To satanigatan:* *A used HF2 is a very good deal for ~400 or so. but if you can only find a PS500 for whatever reason and they’re going for 600, then you should look into an RS1 (used or not) as an option.
   
  The HF2 has more bass than the RS1 but I ended up having both for a short while and the RS1 won out for me (by a smidge) and I sold the HF2


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





satanigatan said:


> Interesting. Have you heard the PS500's? I mean, besides the price difference - would you say the PS500's are better than the 325is then? I keep hearing that the HF-2's and the PS500's are basically the same, just the PS500's are more expensive and have a weaker body finish (the aesthetic design). So I assume based on what you said about the 325i and HF-2s, you would think so.
> 
> The only reason I ask, is...I was going to consider getting the 325i. But based on descriptions I've read and what you said about their being a big jump in sound, I think I'm going to just rule out the 325is. It seems to me, HF-2's are what I'm looking for (what my ears would like). So I guess I'll just wait for a used pair to show up.
> 
> No point paying $200+ for the same headphone. And even if they aren't the exact same, I hear the difference is so minimal it doesn't justify the price bump.


 

 I haven't heard the PS500s yet, but they do measure quite closely to the HF-2s (but as I noted, a 5dB mid-bass hump in the PS500s in comparison....not a great thing IMO), but I definitely plan on hearing them soon...they look like real keepers.
   
  http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/GradoHF2.pdf
   
  http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/GradoPS500.pdf


----------



## satanigatan

Sweet, thanks guys. I think I'm going to hold out, and try to find a lower priced RS1 or HF2 then. I mean, I've waited pretty much 6 years to get a higher end headphone. What more is a couple weeks? 

 I'll just keep my eyes open.


----------



## Mercuttio

I spent another chunk of time in this weekend with the PS500. I like it, but... I dunno, I don't $600 like it. It's definitely on relative par with the 325i, you don't gain anything as far as fidelity is concerned between the two. It's much more a flavor thing, and I do see the PS500 as being a more palatable flavor (due to the darker bassier nature) for most folks. 
   
  Also, at $600, I'm REALLY not a fan of that plastic gimbal it's using.


----------



## kAbUZi

Hello grado lovers!
   
  I am on queue to join the club as I just purchased some SR225i's from a fellow head-fi member! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Meanwhile, I was wondering what do you think of these headphones, or any other grado for that matter, to enjoy, strictly speaking (not analyze), classical music, be it orchestral or solos?


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Just got confermation that my Alessandro MS1i's are sitting at my front door.  Can't wait to get home and start burning them in.  Been wanting to get this pair for a year and a half! 
   
  ..


----------



## Mozu

kabuzi said:


> Meanwhile, I was wondering what do you think of these headphones, or any other grado for that matter, to enjoy, strictly speaking (not analyze), classical music, be it orchestral or solos?




In a lot of ways, I like mine better for orchestral/acoustic music than for rock. Them details and instrument separation.


----------



## kAbUZi

Quote: 





mozu said:


> In a lot of ways, I like mine better for orchestral/acoustic music than for rock. Them details and instrument separation.


 


  Nice!
  I see you have the Alessandros MS1, I wonder how this impression would translate to the 225's.
  I am worried the treble might be too harsh, but I must reserve judgment for when I effectively try them.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





kabuzi said:


> Hello grado lovers!
> 
> I am on queue to join the club as I just purchased some SR225i's from a fellow head-fi member!
> 
> ...


 
  I listen to a lot of classical music on my Grados.  Typically, chamber music seems to work best, probably true of all headphones.


----------



## Mercuttio

I've never found Grado headphones to behave poorly with large orchestral pieces, though I would say if there's any genre that improves with better Grados classical would be the one.
  
  Quote: 





kabuzi said:


> Hello grado lovers!
> 
> I am on queue to join the club as I just purchased some SR225i's from a fellow head-fi member!
> 
> ...


----------



## Triggerfish

Quick question:  What earpads do stock RS2 and PS500s come with?  Tried them both at a shop up in Buffalo and was quite happy with their comfort, but not sure what the stock earpads are referred to as.
  Thanks


----------



## Raunky

Stock RS2s and PS500s come with the L-cush pads.


----------



## LuNaTiiK

They are the L-Cushions.
  
  Quote: 





triggerfish said:


> Quick question:  What earpads do stock RS2 and PS500s come with?  Tried them both at a shop up in Buffalo and was quite happy with their comfort, but not sure what the stock earpads are referred to as.
> Thanks


----------



## Melvins

question: for those who applied the damping of the driver mod (placing some adhesive over the driver) have you noticed that it causes a shrillness in certain notes? my grados seem to be sound a lil rough around teh edges are some notes and I was wondering if it's because of the damping mod


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





melvins said:


> question: for those who applied the damping of the driver mod (placing some adhesive over the driver) have you noticed that it causes a shrillness in certain notes? my grados seem to be sound a lil rough around teh edges are some notes and I was wondering if it's because of the damping mod


 

  
  I would recommend removing the dampening material. A lot of people decided they didn't like it, I was among them.


----------



## satanigatan

I decided to just go ahead and try out the PS500's (I know..probably should have just went with the RS1's or used HF-2s).
   
  I ordered my pair through Amazon.com (from Amazon directly). And everything is great, however I noticed a number etched into the side of my headphones. You guys know the black squares that have the L and R on them, that hold the sliders in place. Well on the inside of those (so not on the L or R, but on the inner side) - there is a "624" number etched there.
   
  I don't really care tbh (in terms of aesthetics). That's the side that is against my head so I won't ever see it. And it is very light (barely noticeable). BUT, I'm a bit worried about that. Is that common? I have SR80is, and I don't have any numbers on those. Manufacturing mistake?


----------



## Mozu

chrislangley4253 said:


> I would recommend removing the dampening material. A lot of people decided they didn't like it, I was among them.




I just pulled mine off last night after reading through the other thread. Now they sound like the headphones I fell in love with again (instead of what I imagine Ultrasones must sound like), albeit with more bass - but a nicely defined and presented bass.


----------



## Mercuttio

That's a new feature... it's your serial number. It will match the numbers etched onto the cups themselves.
   
  My new RS1i has this as well. Near as I can tell this was done in the last year. The numbers are not strictly sequential production numbers either: John once told me that he can track where headphones end up when they come back for repairs (IE: is this headphone warrantied coming from this location) by the serial number. 
   
  These numbers began in around 2002-2003 (on the RS1), I think, and are on most higher-end Grados. Production changes to the RS1 are documented in the thread linked to in my signature.
   
  My theory (I haven't asked Grado yet) is that it is to ease the repair process; they take the cups off of the headband and gimbals to do just about anything, and you won't end up with another person's headband at the end.
  
  Oh, and congrats on the pickup! I like the sound of the PS500 quite a bit. I'm kinda musing about getting one someday to compliment my RS1 as a darker flavor.
   
  Quote: 





satanigatan said:


> I decided to just go ahead and try out the PS500's (I know..probably should have just went with the RS1's or used HF-2s).
> 
> I ordered my pair through Amazon.com (from Amazon directly). And everything is great, however I noticed a number etched into the side of my headphones. You guys know the black squares that have the L and R on them, that hold the sliders in place. Well on the inside of those (so not on the L or R, but on the inner side) - there is a "624" number etched there.
> 
> I don't really care tbh (in terms of aesthetics). That's the side that is against my head so I won't ever see it. And it is very light (barely noticeable). BUT, I'm a bit worried about that. Is that common? I have SR80is, and I don't have any numbers on those. Manufacturing mistake?


----------



## satanigatan

Thanks for clarifying!
   
  And thanks. I'm really happy with them.   I do plan on getting RS1's for my birthday in 3 months. I have some money I'm setting aside. 
  Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> That's a new feature... it's your serial number. It will match the numbers etched onto the cups themselves.
> 
> My new RS1i has this as well. Near as I can tell this was done in the last year. The numbers are not strictly sequential production numbers either: John once told me that he can track where headphones end up when they come back for repairs (IE: is this headphone warrantied coming from this location) by the serial number.
> 
> ...


----------



## kAbUZi

Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> I've never found Grado headphones to behave poorly with large orchestral pieces, though I would say if there's any genre that improves with better Grados classical would be the one.


 

  
  Heya, interesting! Thanks for the answers.
   
  Would an improvement be noticeable from the SR60's to the SR125's or the 225's? Or do you mean from the RS1's and up? (with classical music, I mean)


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





kabuzi said:


> Heya, interesting! Thanks for the answers.
> 
> Would an improvement be noticeable from the SR60's to the SR125's or the 225's? Or do you mean from the RS1's and up? (with classical music, I mean)


 


  Just my input....I've tried almost all the Grado Line (60i - 80i - 125i - 225i - 325i - RS1i - RS2i - GS1000i - PS1000) except for the HF versions and they do improve when you go up the line when it comes to classical music. I find that getting the G-Cush pads for the SR-80 - RS2i really helps the soundstage and openness.


----------



## Mercuttio

I probably should have been more specific.
   
  Firstly, something you should know about me: there are a bunch of Grados I don't particularly like. I don't much care for the SR125, SR80, and I'm not huge on the SR225 or RS2. I also really don't care for the GS1000 or the PS1000, due to their focus away from the midrange and slightly spiky upper registers. I'm not a bass head, so they don't appeal to me as much.
   
  As an upgrade chart with actual substantial improvements (not incremental ones) I'd offer the following:
   
  SR60
  |
  MS1
  |
 SR225
  |
  SR325i - RS2 - MS2i
  |
  HF1
  |
  HF2 - PS500
  |
  RS1i - Vintage RS1 - PS1 - MS Pro
   
   
  If you see two headphones on one level, it's because I consider them of roughly equal fidelity. I accept that there will be differences in taste, and can see someone liking the 325i just as much as the RS2, but not missing any audio quality. Essentially, different things are being emphasized, or it's a warm vs cold comparison. Pick your poison, etc. The only real exception to this "gaining fidelity" rule is the HF1, because I don't think you gain much from the 325... but it's just so much better sounding. 
   
  As they don't really fit in what I'd call the "SR / RS House Sound," I the GS1000, PS1000, and HP1000 aren't included on this chart. It should be noted that I like the HP1000, and would personally pick the RS1 over the PS1, but that's all sort of academic.
   
  As you ascend the SR / RS scale, you firstly gain clarity. Where the SR60 is warm and snappy, it lacks a certain crisp quality that you will get as you walk up the chart. In the case of classical music, being able to discern internal threads woven by individual instruments adds greatly to my enjoyment. Imagine an image coming into focus slowly when you first view it; it's easier for me to snap a song into focus with the RS1 than the SR60.
   
  Secondly, you gain spatial depth. At somewhere around the 325i, you can more easily determine in space the position of each instrument or voice. Things more easily become three dimensional, and my ease of slipping into a near holographic experience is easier. I personally found that the PS1's bass occasionally kicked me out of that mode of listening from time to time, but hey, I haven't heard more dimensional bass. 
   
  Thirdly, the texture really comes in to play after the 325. I found it easier to discern the material nature of each instrument or the grit and tambre of a singer's voice with the PS500 and HF2 as opposed to those below them. Transient details seem to come with this as well.
   
  So there you go, that's how I rank Grados, and these are general reasons I find certain types of music do better as you move up the chart. Note that you may not hear all the differences at first; I often hear that there's only "25% difference in sound quality between whatever two headphones..." but the longer you listen to them, the larger that 25% becomes. 
   
  Quote: 





kabuzi said:


> Heya, interesting! Thanks for the answers.
> 
> Would an improvement be noticeable from the SR60's to the SR125's or the 225's? Or do you mean from the RS1's and up? (with classical music, I mean)


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





mozu said:


> I just pulled mine off last night after reading through the other thread. Now they sound like the headphones I fell in love with again (instead of what I imagine Ultrasones must sound like), albeit with more bass - but a nicely defined and presented bass.


 


  glad to hear yet another person coming to the same conclusion as me


----------



## Mozu

Absoutely. The bass was excessive to say the least (w/ 4 holes), and the mids were really wonky. Not that it wasn't a fun sound in its own way, but they're stunning now.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





mozu said:


> Absoutely. The bass was excessive to say the least (w/ 4 holes), and the mids were really wonky. Not that it wasn't a fun sound in its own way, but they're stunning now.


 


  get yourself some weavers cloth or muslin and cover those holes back up


----------



## Mozu

Haha. No way - I love the bass as it is now. It's punchy and precise.

With the damping, it was thunderous and overwhelming.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





mozu said:


> Haha. No way - I love the bass as it is now. It's punchy and precise.
> With the damping, it was thunderous and overwhelming.


 


  awesome! glad to hear that you are liking what you are hearing.


----------



## kAbUZi

Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> I probably should have been more specific.
> 
> (...)
> 
> So there you go, that's how I rank Grados, and these are general reasons I find certain types of music do better as you move up the chart. Note that you may not hear all the differences at first; I often hear that there's only "25% difference in sound quality between whatever two headphones..." but the longer you listen to them, the larger that 25% becomes.


 
   
  Wow! What an insightful, detailed and well written piece. Thanks very much!


----------



## Mercuttio

Thanks, and of course, YMMV.
   
  And just in case people were wondering why I don't like certain SR headphones as much as others:
   
  I don't like the MS Pro as much as the RS1 because voices don't have the same timbre and sizzle. I think it's more relaxed, and I tend to miss the extra punch that the RS1 has.
   
  I don't like the RS2 as much as the PS500 or HF2 because it lacks the holographic sound-stage; I think the 325i actually does this better. I suspect it's the chamber size. I do like the RS2's warmth more than the 325i though. It's a tradeoff. 
   
  I don't like the 225 that much because I've always found it to be kind of bright and stinging, but without the warmth that I think even the 325i does a little better. It's bright and quick but it lacks texture. Personally, I'd take the SR60 over the 225 simply because both lack texture, but the SR60 replaces it with warmth and a general pleasant fuzz that works wonders on crappy recordings. On a bad recording, the 225 just kind of exposes it and leaves you with nothing.
   
  Also, I put the HF1 in a category of its own because I'm selfish and it's magic. It falls into that same weird category with the W10VTG... luscious, euphoric, dripping with personality. 
   
  Quote: 





kabuzi said:


> Wow! What an insightful, detailed and well written piece. Thanks very much!


----------



## TwoTrack

Outstanding post.  Pretty much agree on everything.  I do like the RS2i quite a bit.
  
  Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> I probably should have been more specific.
> 
> Firstly, something you should know about me: there are a bunch of Grados I don't particularly like. I don't much care for the SR125, SR80, and I'm not huge on the SR225 or RS2. I also really don't care for the GS1000 or the PS1000, due to their focus away from the midrange and slightly spiky upper registers. I'm not a bass head, so they don't appeal to me as much.
> 
> ...


----------



## brianc0428

Great Thread!! Thanks for all the info. My 1st Grado's (GS1000 and 325is) should arrive via UPS tomorrow. I cant wait!


----------



## Austin Morrow

I have the PS500's (supposedly the smoother Grado sound) coming very soon as well as the PS1000's.... Can't wait to test the PS1000 against the HD800...


----------



## satanigatan

Thanks for this post. A ton of great information, I'm saving it. Now I'm really excited to try out the RS1s. 
  
  Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> I probably should have been more specific.
> 
> Firstly, something you should know about me: there are a bunch of Grados I don't particularly like. I don't much care for the SR125, SR80, and I'm not huge on the SR225 or RS2. I also really don't care for the GS1000 or the PS1000, due to their focus away from the midrange and slightly spiky upper registers. I'm not a bass head, so they don't appeal to me as much.
> 
> ...


----------



## satanigatan

I had a question. I'm loving my PS500's, but I've heard people talk about trying different pads on them to get different sounds. I actually have the comfies (i think they call them) from my SR80is. And the PS500's came with the L Cush I believe? I'm using the stock L Cush currently.
   
  Would putting the G Cush on them change the sound? What about the comfies? Basically, just curious what the different pads would do to the sound, and which one you guys think would be the best pair. I actually find the L Cush to be really comfortable.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





satanigatan said:


> I had a question. I'm loving my PS500's, but I've heard people talk about trying different pads on them to get different sounds. I actually have the comfies (i think they call them) from my SR80is. And the PS500's came with the L Cush I believe? I'm using the stock L Cush currently.
> 
> Would putting the G Cush on them change the sound? What about the comfies?


 

 I've tried the G-Cush with the SR80i's and the SR225i's. Big increase in the soundstage and the forwardness seems to be a little bit more laid back, if you will. Definitely a worthy upgrade, IMHO.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> I have the PS500's (supposedly the smoother Grado sound) coming very soon as well as the PS1000's.... Can't wait to test the PS1000 against the HD800...


 


  V4 Magnums.. need to be reviewed 


  Quote: 





satanigatan said:


> I had a question. I'm loving my PS500's, but I've heard people talk about trying different pads on them to get different sounds. I actually have the comfies (i think they call them) from my SR80is. And the PS500's came with the L Cush I believe? I'm using the stock L Cush currently.
> 
> Would putting the G Cush on them change the sound? What about the comfies? Basically, just curious what the different pads would do to the sound, and which one you guys think would be the best pair. I actually find the L Cush to be really comfortable.


 
http://www.head-fi.org/a/grado-pad-choices-and-mods


----------



## Mercuttio

Comfies are going to bring the bass forward and deaden the treble to some degree. That is, of course, if you've cut a quarter sized hole out of the center. If not, you're going to get muddy sound. Comfies sound very similar to the old Grado Flats. The RS1 used to be voiced for flats, but now they seem to dim and shade the sound. The standard L Cush is king when it comes to clarity and a good soundstage.
   
  The G Cush is going to do the inverse; the Bass will become distant and the upper register may become shrill. It's not pleasant in any way other than comfort. You can actually make a GS1000 or PS1000 (I assume on the PS1000, I haven't tried it) produce bass similar to a PS1 (read: brain-scrambling) by removing the G-Cush (we used to call them bagels) and popping on a flat / comfy. Doing so to a GS1000 can also kind of fix the issues with the treble being a touch pitchy. 
   
  This is all from memory though, based on the first production run of the GS1000 and some pad rolling with an RS1.
   
  Quote: 





satanigatan said:


> I had a question. I'm loving my PS500's, but I've heard people talk about trying different pads on them to get different sounds. I actually have the comfies (i think they call them) from my SR80is. And the PS500's came with the L Cush I believe? I'm using the stock L Cush currently.
> 
> Would putting the G Cush on them change the sound? What about the comfies? Basically, just curious what the different pads would do to the sound, and which one you guys think would be the best pair. I actually find the L Cush to be really comfortable.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> Comfies are going to bring the bass forward and deaden the treble to some degree.That is, of course, if you've cut a quarter sized hole out of the center. If not, you're going to get muddy sound. Comfies sound very similar to the old Grado Flats. The RS1 used to be voiced for flats, but now they seem to dim and shade the sound. The standard L Cush is king when it comes to clarity and a good soundstage.
> 
> The G Cush is going to do the inverse; the Bass will become distant and the upper register may become shrill. It's not pleasant in any way other than comfort. You can actually make a GS1000 or PS1000 (I assume on the PS1000, I haven't tried it) produce bass similar to a PS1 (read: brain-scrambling) by removing the G-Cush (we used to call them bagels) and popping on a flat / comfy. Doing so to a GS1000 can also kind of fix the issues with the treble being a touch pitchy.
> 
> This is all from memory though, based on the first production run of the GS1000 and some pad rolling with an RS1.


 
  Modded comfies don't sound similar to Flats, like... not at all.
   
  G-cush doesn't mess with the bass too much, but it makes the highs really prominent, and the music a bit quieter (for obvious reasons). At least, that is how I felt about them.


----------



## dleblanc343

Quote: 





satanigatan said:


> I do plan on getting RS1's for my birthday in 3 months. I have some money I'm setting aside.


 


   
  Hey satani, you may also want to read up on the Grado Magnum's. If you're willing to put about 400-600$ you can get a top tier headphone with these!
   
  Check it out!
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/434471/symphones-magnum-upgrade-for-grado-sr325-and-alessandro-ms2


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> Hey satani, you may also want to read up on the Grado Magnum's. If you're willing to put about 400-600$ you can get a top tier headphone with these!
> 
> Check it out!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/434471/symphones-magnum-upgrade-for-grado-sr325-and-alessandro-ms2


 
  +1000 on the magnums..
   
   
  and they can be had much cheaper. I built mine, with full aluminum for 305 dollars, an optical cable, and the cost of a headband and a plug. 
   
  Well, I guess that is around 400


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





satanigatan said:


> I had a question. I'm loving my PS500's, but I've heard people talk about trying different pads on them to get different sounds. I actually have the comfies (i think they call them) from my SR80is. And the PS500's came with the L Cush I believe? I'm using the stock L Cush currently.
> 
> Would putting the G Cush on them change the sound? What about the comfies? Basically, just curious what the different pads would do to the sound, and which one you guys think would be the best pair. I actually find the L Cush to be really comfortable.


 


 The G cush are sort of a mixed bag IMO. The biggest improvement I think they offer is that they are much more comfortable than either the bowls or the comfies. They also offer improved soundstage, but the compromise here is that they are a lot more laid back, and recess the mids a bit so you dont get that in your face Grado attack. I havent used mine for a while, but wouldnt part with them either. I still want to try some flats, if anyone has a pair for sale. Also Tyll over at Inner Fidelity posted this a while back.
   
Evaluation of Grado Stock and Modified Ear-Pads


----------



## Mercuttio

They're more similar to flats than anything else in the current pad lineup, but it's been a while since I did a direct comparison. 
   
  I found the bagels unbearable with nearly any Grado I put them on though. 
  
  Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> Modded comfies don't sound similar to Flats, like... not at all.
> 
> G-cush doesn't mess with the bass too much, but it makes the highs really prominent, and the music a bit quieter (for obvious reasons). At least, that is how I felt about them.


----------



## wje

Since this is the "Grado Fan Club" thread, I thought I'd toss in my recent changes.  Having been a fan of wooden cups and the Grado drivers, I was checking the FS section at times and would see the HF-2 headphones available.  I always questioned how they would perform.  I know when I owned the SR-325i Grados, I didn't care for the extra weight of the aluminum housings - nor, did I care for the sound either.  A bit weak on the bottom end, left me a bit frustrated - I guess that's what I like about the wooden cups.  Anyway, the HF-2 headphones don't seem quite as heavy as the SR-325i Grados were.  Also, the HF-2 headphones feature wooden inserts, for potentially improved sound.  So far, as I play these headphones throughout the day, I'm quite impressed with their sound.  Their price point in the used market is a bit below that of the RS-2 and a bit further below the RS-1.  I can't vouch for sonically, how the HF-2 compares to the RS-2 or RS-1 Grados.  However, the HF-2 has me impressed - and, I'm currently one of the Magnum fans who has been using the Magnum drivers in wooden housings.
   
  About the only thing negative I can say about the HF-2 at this point is that since it is what I'd consider a "costlier" Grado, there is really little if anything I could modify on it - thus, it will just stay assembled as it was when Grado built it.  I guess this isn't so bad, as I'll still have some other headphones that I can work on with modifying, soldering, etc.


----------



## brianc0428

I have a question for all the 325is owners. I just just got a pair and wanted to know what is best. Should i reterminate balanced or get re-cabled and balanced?  My only amp is the RSA SR71-B so I dont have to worry about needing to use single ended. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





brianc0428 said:


> I have a question for all the 325is owners. I just just got a pair and wanted to know what is best. Should i reterminate balanced or get re-cabled and balanced?  My only amp is the RSA SR71-B so I dont have to worry about needing to use single ended. Thanks in advance.


 


   It's not going to be cheap ~ but I'd suggest this
   
   Get the 325i recabled in dual XLR 3pin male and then get this


----------



## brianc0428

Just the answer I wanted to hear!!! I am going to get the Silver Dragon cable and have Grado install it. Luckily enough. I have that exact adapter. I just bought it from Warp08(Great Seller!!!). Thanks for the answer.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





brianc0428 said:


> Just the answer I wanted to hear!!! I am going to get the Silver Dragon cable and have Grado install it. Luckily enough. I have that exact adapter. I just bought it from Warp08(Great Seller!!!). Thanks for the answer.


 


   Good work man ~ that makes you a serious contender for 'Best 325i portable rig' out there in my opinion.
   
   Got the SR71B here for the rest of today can you believe but guess what ~ no SR71B cable! Oh well, the hilarity never ends


----------



## brianc0428

Thanks!! This is my 1st day with the rig. I am loving it so far!  The 325is are so good with Metal. I am really happy i picked up the RSA SR71-B.
   
  I crack myself up constantly(laughing at my mistakes)!! If you don't laugh you will go nuts!! Thanks again!!


----------



## auee

Members, I am the former owner of the 60s and want to get back to the Grado sound. I have narrowed my decision to either the 225s or the 325s. My budget has grown so that I can afford either, but I cannot go any higher. I have diligently searched but cannot find in the forums on whether there is a consensus over which is preferred or better for rock and metal. Some claim the 325s are too bright or shrill, some claim not. I have no analog sources and some rock recordings are not that good. So I have some concern about the treble performance of the 325s. On the other hand, I do not trade or sell my equipment often and I want to get the best my budget will allow, which leads me towards the 325s. I want to rock with the Grados, so which ones will give me the most enjoyment. Thanks to all.


----------



## super nova

Im still debating if I should get a pair of Sr60is. Just want to ask you Grado lovers how portable do you think they are? Are you guys able to take them out with out any fuss? My concerns are the long cord and the leakage.


----------



## mtkversion

My first nice pair of headphones was the Sennheiser HD580 about 7-8 years ago. Around the same time I went to my first Head-Fi meet in San Jose.
   
  I got my first chance to listen to some Grados at that meet and I made the easy choice of trading away the Senns for some Grados.
   
  Ended up with some SR125's and a few months after that ended up with the SR225. No looking back since.
   
  Love their sound, don't love their comfort/build quality.
   
  Going to the Bay Area meet next month to hopefully listen to some GS/PS1000's


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





super nova said:


> Im still debating if I should get a pair of Sr60is. Just want to ask you Grado lovers how portable do you think they are? Are you guys able to take them out with out any fuss? My concerns are the long cord and the leakage.


 


  Anything up to the 225i can be considered portable, if you listen at low volumes - it's doable.
   
   Some think I'm nuts on here but my SR80i goes everywhere with me


----------



## rroseperry

super nova said:


> Im still debating if I should get a pair of Sr60is. Just want to ask you Grado lovers how portable do you think they are? Are you guys able to take them out with out any fuss? My concerns are the long cord and the leakage.




I've taken SR80s on a plane, but really the leakage is ridiculous.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Doea anybody know where I can find the G-Cush's under $45? A little too much...currently modding my SR80i's.


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





wje said:


> Since this is the "Grado Fan Club" thread, I thought I'd toss in my recent changes.  Having been a fan of wooden cups and the Grado drivers, I was checking the FS section at times and would see the HF-2 headphones available.  I always questioned how they would perform.  I know when I owned the SR-325i Grados, I didn't care for the extra weight of the aluminum housings - nor, did I care for the sound either.  A bit weak on the bottom end, left me a bit frustrated - I guess that's what I like about the wooden cups.  Anyway, the HF-2 headphones don't seem quite as heavy as the SR-325i Grados were.  Also, the HF-2 headphones feature wooden inserts, for potentially improved sound.


 

 Congratulations on your aquisition of the HF2's Wayne. I'm guessing based on your upgrade path and the other headphones in your arsenal that the signature of the HF2 is a bit anti climactic. I've never heard a 325i but I had the same sort of frustration with my MS2i regarding the bottom end, but the mids on those things were oh so sweet. Anyway you bring up an interesting point about the construction of the wood driver housings on the HF2 versus the plastic one on the 325i. I know one of the things that was discussed at one point on the original SR60 mod thread was removing that plastic extension on the driver housing inside the 325's cup. Wood of course takes the plastic entirely out of the picture. I dont know how much difference there is between the drivers in a 225, a 325, and the HF2, but I do know that although I prefer my HF2 to my woodied 225 I could live happily ever after with the 225; and I think I preferred both the HF2 and the woodied 225 to the MS Pro when I had it for comparison purposes. They werent clear winners, the MS Pro is an awesome headphone, but value wise a woodied 225 is hard to beat. Which IMO  the tone & timbre of the HF2 owes alot to the wooden driver housing that runs the length of the aluminum cup. So in that sense it's more of a wooden Grado than an aluminum one. Also quite a few people seem to prefer it to an RS1. What are your impressions of it's sig relative to your 225 and your Magnums?
   
  @auee,
   
  Get a 225 or a used HF2. If you get a 225 put some wood on it.


----------



## super nova

Thanks for the replies people.  And does the length of the cable bother you guys when you carry them?


----------



## auee

@KnellJung
   
  Thanks for the advise.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

I think I might be obsessed with my new phones...
   
  Love taking pictures of them.  Now with my first mod, HD 414 Pads (with reversed quarter mod).
   
   

   
   
  ..


----------



## Vikingatheart

Very nice. Not to derail the thread, just wondering, what camera did you use?


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> Very nice. Not to derail the thread, just wondering, what camera did you use?


 


  Thanks.  I just use a Panasonic GH1 (with the standard Panasonic Lumix G Vario 14-42mm f/3.5 -5.6 Asph. / MEGA O.I.S. Lens).
   
   
  Another picture of it to keep it on topic (with the stock pads).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   
  ..


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





brianc0428 said:


> I have a question for all the 325is owners. I just just got a pair and wanted to know what is best. Should i reterminate balanced or get re-cabled and balanced?  My only amp is the RSA SR71-B so I dont have to worry about needing to use single ended. Thanks in advance.


 
  going balanced is pointless
   
  You will get much more out of getting some magnums than any mods you can do the 325's, especially in the form of cable upgrades.
   
   


  Quote: 





auee said:


> Members, I am the former owner of the 60s and want to get back to the Grado sound. I have narrowed my decision to either the 225s or the 325s. My budget has grown so that I can afford either, but I cannot go any higher. I have diligently searched but cannot find in the forums on whether there is a consensus over which is preferred or better for rock and metal. Some claim the 325s are too bright or shrill, some claim not. I have no analog sources and some rock recordings are not that good. So I have some concern about the treble performance of the 325s. On the other hand, I do not trade or sell my equipment often and I want to get the best my budget will allow, which leads me towards the 325s. I want to rock with the Grados, so which ones will give me the most enjoyment. Thanks to all.


 

 add some money to your budget and get yourself some magnum drivers to work with.. put in the time, effort and a bit more cash and you will be much better off.. 
   


  Quote: 





super nova said:


> Im still debating if I should get a pair of Sr60is. Just want to ask you Grado lovers how portable do you think they are? Are you guys able to take them out with out any fuss? My concerns are the long cord and the leakage.


 

 Everything up to the 225i is doable for portable use.. the cable is a bit long, but not terribly thick. You could always shorten the cable later. 
   


  Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> Doea anybody know where I can find the G-Cush's under $45? A little too much...currently modding my SR80i's.


 

 Not without a coupon code.. unfortunately the site I have a code for are out of the G-cush atm.. I'll still send you a PM with the codes and website though
   


  Quote: 





super nova said:


> Thanks for the replies people.  And does the length of the cable bother you guys when you carry them?


 
  depends on the pants/shorts I'm wearing.. If I have room to put the cable in a pocket I have no issues with the longer cable.. Cargo shorts are the best, I can carry a pair of grados with a long cable and a portable amp and my sansa clip and not have any problem.. If i'm wearing tight jeans, there is no way.


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The flip side of that though is a stock 225 is a pretty rockin headphone and can be picked up used for around $150. The Magnums are nice but they are not Grado's...they require sourcing the drivers from Rhydon, sourcing a pair of cups, a headphone assembly, and then you have to put them together. The 225 OTOH is plug and play, has the fun factor of an SR60, and an extra gear for guitar lovers.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> Congratulations on your aquisition of the HF2's Wayne. I'm guessing based on your upgrade path and the other headphones in your arsenal that the signature of the HF2 is a bit anti climactic. I've never heard a 325i but I had the same sort of frustration with my MS2i regarding the bottom end, but the mids on those things were oh so sweet. Anyway you bring up an interesting point about the construction of the wood driver housings on the HF2 versus the plastic one on the 325i. I know one of the things that was discussed at one point on the original SR60 mod thread was removing that plastic extension on the driver housing inside the 325's cup. Wood of course takes the plastic entirely out of the picture. I dont know how much difference there is between the drivers in a 225, a 325, and the HF2, but I do know that although I prefer my HF2 to my woodied 225 I could live happily ever after with the 225; and I think I preferred both the HF2 and the woodied 225 to the MS Pro when I had it for comparison purposes. They werent clear winners, the MS Pro is an awesome headphone, but value wise a woodied 225 is hard to beat. Which IMO  the tone & timbre of the HF2 owes alot to the wooden driver housing that runs the length of the aluminum cup. So in that sense it's more of a wooden Grado than an aluminum one. Also quite a few people seem to prefer it to an RS1. What are your impressions of it's sig relative to your 225 and your Magnums?


 
   
  Brian,
   
  I'm quite content with the HF-2 Grados.  I didn't know what to really think because I've read comments and personal mini reviews here and there of them.  However, it was a pretty quick decision that I made - when compared to other decisions that I take longer to decide on.  I guess realizing that they were a special run of headphones with a target of headphone audiophiles had been one of the hooks that captured me.  Keeping in mind that I'm a real Magnum lover, the differences that my ears hear between the HF-2 and the Magnums is not all that different.  If anything, the HF-2 might have a very slight amount of less bass - but, very minimal.  The mids and highs compare quite like the HF-2, or at least that's how my ears have perceived it.  I guess I could break it down into two categories.  1) If you're a tinkerer and don't mind hunting down your components and working with a soldering iron, then the Magnums are a very logical choice.  However, 2) If you're one who believes in products that have been tuned and tweaked only by the manufacturer and you want to buy an assembled headphone, with a good backing, then the HF-2 would easily fall on my short list of recommendations.  
   
  I've been using the Magnums and the HF-2s with  various sources and amps.  My Sansui receiver, my O2 amp, my C&C BH amp, a Sansa Fuze and a iPod Video / Classic that still featured the Wolfson DAC chips contained within before Apple switched over to the Cirrus Logic chips.  Both headphones have performed very well with these combinations.  The HF-2 has, at times, received a slight amount of EQ where I felt it might have been needed.  Again, just a slight amount and that was basically dependent upon the player.
   
  I've last listened to the SR-225i in wooden cups as of a few weeks back after being spoiled by the Magnums and they've left me a bit underwhelmed.  Again, though, this is basically after drinking the Magnum Kool-Aid is when my view of the SR-225i changed.  I will agree with you though, I could easily live with the HF-2 Grados the rest of my listening life as opposed to the MS-Pro headphones from Allesandro.  Getting the HF-2 in the mail and connecting them up and being impressed with what I hear was quite an exciting experience for me.  I guess lately with the stock headphones, I've found a weakness here and there that has bothered me.  But, the HF-2 will stay all secured, just as Grado built them.
   
  The HF-2 is a very comfortable pair of headphones to wear.  The SR-325i was a heavier headphone (in my opinion) and the plastic casings inserted in the aluminum cups was just an "odd" combination.  I guess Grado maybe thought that they could sell the headphones just on the bling factor alone.  They do provide the aluminum cups and a leather headband, but I'm not sure if those two items are worth the $100 additional cost over the SR-225i.  For the $300 that the SR-325i runs, one can get awfully close to a great, basic set of Magnums.  The wooden cups might be a bit basic, but you'll still have a great set of headphones that should please one quite greatly.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





wje said:


> The HF-2 is a very comfortable pair of headphones to wear.  The SR-325i was a heavier headphone (in my opinion) and the plastic casings inserted in the aluminum cups was just an "odd" combination.  I guess Grado maybe thought that they could sell the headphones just on the bling factor alone.  They do provide the aluminum cups and a leather headband, but I'm not sure if those two items are worth the $100 additional cost over the SR-225i.  For the $300 that the SR-325i runs, one can get awfully close to a great, basic set of Magnums.  The wooden cups might be a bit basic, but you'll still have a great set of headphones that should please one quite greatly.


 

 The SR-325 used to be the model to introduce the 8-conductor UHPLC cable, and yes it has the leather headband and blinged out aluminum caps. I really am fond of the factory leather headbands, I just found out the other day that SR-60's actually used to come with them as standard back in the day!
   
  I've always wanted to try one but I hear too much mixed opinions on it to ever risk my money. I mean I saw a pair for like $120 one time on the marketplace and that actually was low enough to scare me out of buying a pair!
   
  I'm not going to lie, I bought the RS-2 purely for aesthetics but I was actually pleasantly surprised. The presentation is hilariously the same as the other headphones but the sound is pretty legit. Again you could go Magnum but I still love factory Grados since it's a lot of work to get those together.


----------



## Twinster

Hello BloodyPenguin and congrat on your Grado and great pictures.
   
  Just for your knowledge I notice that your HD-414 pads are not mounted in reverse on your headphone. You need to mount the side you have cut so that way they will shape like a small bowl and give you better stage.
   
  Enjoy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





bloodypenguin said:


> I think I might be obsessed with my new phones...
> 
> Love taking pictures of them.  Now with my first mod, HD 414 Pads (with reversed quarter mod).
> 
> ...


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Quote: 





twinster said:


> Hello BloodyPenguin and congrat on your Grado and great pictures.
> 
> Just for your knowledge I notice that your HD-414 pads are not mounted in reverse on your headphone. You need to mount the side you have cut so that way they will shape like a small bowl and give you better stage.
> 
> Enjoy!


 

 Oh!  Ooops!  Thanks for the heads up.  I thought I had done it correctly.  Guess not.  I will have to fix that!..
   
  ..


----------



## wje

Quote: 





twinster said:


> Hello BloodyPenguin and congrat on your Grado and great pictures.
> 
> Just for your knowledge I notice that your HD-414 pads are not mounted in reverse on your headphone. You need to mount the side you have cut so that way they will shape like a small bowl and give you better stage.
> Enjoy!


 


 Yep.  I made the same observation, but Simon noted it first.  Flip dem things around.


----------



## Mr.Sneis

Quote: 





wje said:


> Brian,
> 
> I'm quite content with the HF-2 Grados.  I didn't know what to really think because I've read comments and personal mini reviews here and there of them.  However, it was a pretty quick decision that I made - when compared to other decisions that I take longer to decide on.  I guess realizing that they were a special run of headphones with a target of headphone audiophiles had been one of the hooks that captured me.  Keeping in mind that I'm a real Magnum lover, the differences that my ears hear between the HF-2 and the Magnums is not all that different.  If anything, the HF-2 might have a very slight amount of less bass - but, very minimal.  The mids and highs compare quite like the HF-2, or at least that's how my ears have perceived it.  I guess I could break it down into two categories.  1) If you're a tinkerer and don't mind hunting down your components and working with a soldering iron, then the Magnums are a very logical choice.  However, 2) If you're one who believes in products that have been tuned and tweaked only by the manufacturer and you want to buy an assembled headphone, with a good backing, then the HF-2 would easily fall on my short list of recommendations.
> 
> ...


 


  Not sure why but you're making me miss the old rs-1i a lot.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





mr.sneis said:


> Not sure why but you're making me miss the old rs-1i a lot.


 


 If you pair almost any Grado with an capable headphone amplifier, a good source - or, even a vintage receiver, you'll really unleash the capability of them, regardless of the model.  However, to expect miracles from a Grado plugged into the output of an iPod means one is just short-changing their capabilities of what the headphones are really capable of doing.


----------



## Mr.Sneis

Quote: 





wje said:


> If you pair almost any Grado with an capable headphone amplifier, a good source - or, even a vintage receiver, you'll really unleash the capability of them, regardless of the model.  However, to expect miracles from a Grado plugged into the output of an iPod means one is just short-changing their capabilities of what the headphones are really capable of doing.


 


  Have you seen my user profile?


----------



## wje

Quote: 





mr.sneis said:


> Have you seen my user profile?


 

 Yes, but I will admit, the HF-2 Grados that you sold me sound their best on my vintage Sansui 881 receiver from the 1970s.  A match made in heaven.


----------



## Mr.Sneis

I need to get me a vintage Sansui, my luck always ends up the seller asking way too much!


----------



## RSN2004

I thought I would take a few minutes and share my love of my Grado headphones and the story behind my lucky acquisition of my current favorites the SR225i's. 
   
  I have always been a music lover and built my home system accordingly. However, I never was really into high-end cans. But things change and the WAF has become harder to meet over the years so I was looking for a new way to enjoy my music collection without disturbing my wife. Enter the pair of SR80i's I purchased back in July 2010. The SR80i's were a revelation for me. I was hearing the same detail and nuance in my music that I expected to hear through my home system at a significantly lower price-point. I was hooked. 
   
  Fast forward to Sep. 2010 and I am playing around on a penny-auction site that will remain nameless - I don't want to make it sound like I am schilling for this site - and noticed that there were a decent amount of headphones being auctioned off each day, mostly Bose, Beats and to my surprise, Grado. What I found was that everyone was really bidding up the Beats (which were really hot at that time) and the Bose, but the Grado cans were being sold for relatively less. Bidders were getting the getting the Grados for $20-$30+shipping while the Beats were going for $60-$70. If you've ever tried one of the sites you understand that a $50 final price means there were 5,000 bids on the product. I wasn't really interested in bidding at first because they were selling mostly SR60i's and SR80i's. But right before I was going to navigate off the site for the day, I noticed that there was a pair of SR225i's up for auction no one was bidding on them. Even though I was perfectly content with the SR80i's, I figured I throw a few bids at it and see what happened.
   
  Apparently, no one really realized what they were and I ended up winning the auction. Final price - $2.69+$7.99 shipping. It just goes to show you what a little marketing can do for an inferior product (i.e. Bose or Beats - take your pick).
   
  I now keep the SR80i's in my den (and take them with me on travel) and the SR225i's with my main system and I am in headphone heaven...that is until I get the upgrade itch...those RS1i's sure do look nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  RSN2004


----------



## Mercuttio

I'm very pleased to report that the Pelican 1200 case is a perfect fit for my RS1, and fits in my briefcase / messenger bag. 
   
  The cardboard box was getting a little dog-eared from its daily commute!


----------



## Mr.Sneis

Pretty...


----------



## KneelJung

That is a killer story RSN  welcome to head fi, and the Grado Fan Club. What sort of music is usually flowing through your cans?
   
  @ Wayne. Glad you like your HF2''s. I didnt really think about the similarities between the Magnums and the HF2 when I had the use of Stefans Magnums that week. My recall is a little shaky too. The presentation of my HF2's is warmer now running from the the headphone out on the Harmon Kardon receiver, and it added a little more oomph to the bottom end, as opposed to the headphone out on the Sparrow. The Magnums were here pre HK and I didnt really try to ABx them with the HF2. I meant to get around to it, I just found myself enjoying the presentation they offered and wanted to appreciate them for what they were before forwarding them to you. Apparently you agreed with my assesment though, and PM'ed Rhydon. The HF2's get most of my head time, although I did have the T50's on the other night and I'm pretty fond of those as well.


----------



## RSN2004

KneelJung,
   
  Thanks for the welcome, this seems like a fun forum. 
   
  As for my music preference, I enjoy all kinds of music - from classical to punk rock and blues to blue grass. The only thing that I generally stay away from is country music. Its just not my cup of tea. For example, last night I was listening to a little classic Clapton and then switched to Colin Hay, but a couple nights before that I was enjoying some Rancid. It all depends on my mood.


----------



## viaconnada

First post here. I started out with the SR60i because I had read so many good review about them. Haven't looked back since. After about a year I upgraded to the  Alessandro MS1's and am now looking to upgrade again to either the 325i or possibly the RS2i. Right now I'm doing some tweaks to the SR60is to satisfy my upgrade itch until I read up more on my options and decide how much I want to spend.


----------



## mhtn

I apologize in advance if i post in the wrong thread...  Anyway, string instruments are known to sound good on Grado's.  Can't wait to get home to try this song on my 325is...  And only if this instrument were real...


----------



## auee

Out of the box, I am enjoying the sound of my new Grado 325, which I will expound upon after further listening and break in.  I can say that I can feel the pace and rhythm of rock like I have not experienced with my Senn 650s. But I am having a fit problem in that the ear pads do not clamp tightly on my ears, so the headband is sitting heavily on my head and I get the sensation that the headphones are too susceptible to moving around even while sitting at my desk typing. I do not know whether I can get used to this heavy and loose fit. Is there fix or is this how on-ear Grados sit on certain heads? It is definitely a different feel from the 650s and I am troubled by it.


----------



## Twinster

You can always bend the headband in a bit. It's only a metal band covered with leather.
   
   
  Quote: 





auee said:


> Out of the box, I am enjoying the sound of my new Grado 325, which I will expound upon after further listening and break in.  I can say that I can feel the pace and rhythm of rock like I have not experienced with my Senn 650s. But I am having a fit problem in that the ear pads do not clamp tightly on my ears, so the headband is sitting heavily on my head and I get the sensation that the headphones are too susceptible to moving around even while sitting at my desk typing. I do not know whether I can get used to this heavy and loose fit. Is there fix or is this how on-ear Grados sit on certain heads? It is definitely a different feel from the 650s and I am troubled by it.


----------



## mhtn

Quote: 





auee said:


> ...I can say that I can feel the pace and rhythm of rock like I have not experienced with my Senn 650s. But I am having a fit problem in that the ear pads do not clamp tightly on my ears, so the headband is sitting heavily on my head and I get the sensation that the headphones are too susceptible to moving around even while sitting at my desk typing. I do not know whether I can get used to this heavy and loose fit. Is there fix or is this how on-ear Grados sit on certain heads? It is definitely a different feel from the 650s and I am troubled by it.


 

 Yes, HD650's are boring set of headphones.  I couldn't keep my eyes open when listening to them   Strangely, I much prefer my HD598's over the HD650's. 
   
  In my case I actually prefer the clamping force of my 325is (not too strong compared to the 80i's I had before.)  but like Twinster said, you can bend the head band to increase the clamping force.  Enjoy your new 325is


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





mhtn said:


> Yes, HD650's are boring set of headphones.  I couldn't keep my eyes open when listening to them   Strangely, I much prefer my HD598's over the HD650's.
> 
> In my case I actually prefer the clamping force of my 325is (not too strong compared to the 80i's I had before.)  but like Twinster said, you can bend the head band to increase the clamping force.  Enjoy your new 325is


 


 Or you can fit the DT770 Beyerdynamic headband for a cosier fit ~ cheap and easy. $10 well spent.


----------



## Twinster

The politically correct way to call the HD-650 is to say they are Laid back headphone 





   
  Quote:


mhtn said:


> Yes, HD650's are boring set of headphones.  I couldn't keep my eyes open when listening to them   Strangely, I much prefer my HD598's over the HD650's.
> 
> In my case I actually prefer the clamping force of my 325is (not too strong compared to the 80i's I had before.)  but like Twinster said, you can bend the head band to increase the clamping force.  Enjoy your new 325is


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





twinster said:


> The politically correct way to call the HD-650 is to say they are Laid back headphone


 

 We wouldn't want to use the "V" word.


----------



## auee

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Or you can fit the DT770 Beyerdynamic headband for a cosier fit ~ cheap and easy. $10 well spent.


 


  That seems like a brilliant idea.  Is it also more comfortable resting on top of the head, ie. is it sufficiently padded?  Where does one get that headband?  Are there instructions for swapping out the headbands? I ask because I am not the handiest fellow. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





auee said:


> That seems like a brilliant idea.  Is it also more comfortable resting on top of the head, ie. is it sufficiently padded?  Where does one get that headband?  Are there instructions for swapping out the headbands? I ask because I am not the handiest fellow. Thanks for your help.


 


   Any store stocking Beyerdynamic can get it in as a spare part ~ alternatively you can find a stockist online that lists
   the Beyerdynamic DT770 part no# ~ it's easy as, just wrap the new DT770 headband over the stock Grado one.


----------



## auee

Has any one tried the taped bowl modification suggested by Tyll Herstens and found at the below link?  If so, does it work as described in taming some of the brightness without harming the fantastic midrange detail, presence, pace and tonality, which are the characteristics that make the Grado 325s special to me.
   
   

   
  http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/evaluation-grado-stock-and-modified-ear-pads


----------



## dorino

Just registered and thought I'd chime in here.
   
  I've always enjoyed music, but didn't appreciate headphones as I should have. I was getting tired of my music sounding tinny with cheap, $15 headphones I'd purchased at Wal-Mart. I started researching headphones, and quickly found out what I was missing.
   
  Pretty soon afterward, I ordered a pair of Grado SR-60i's that came recommended to me by some friends. I payed 80 dollars, $79.99, on Amazon and they arrived in a week's time. To my surprise, what showed up at my door wasn't a pair of SR-60i's, but a pair of SR-80i's! I contacted the seller who said it would be too much of a hassle to have them shipped back and that I could keep them. I decided I would! They cost a hundred dollars, after all.
   
  That was almost a year ago. My 80i's have been eye-opening, and despite trying a lot of other headphones (I've never had the pleasure of trying higher end Grados, admittedly) they're still my favorite. I just love how they sound.
   
  I'm poor and in college, so I can't afford this hobby like some people can. Still, I plan on getting my SR-80i's recabled and my father (a retired woodworker) has a drill press and all the tools to make some snazzy woodies. I've contacted Zynsonics and will likely go that route for recabling, since it's not my area of expertise, but I'm familiar enough with woodworking that I can make some woodies myself, while saving a substantial sum over having someone else do that for me.
   
  The Grado SR-80i's opened my eyes (and ears) to a new realm of sound and I've enjoyed every minute of it. All for 80 dollars!


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





auee said:


> Has any one tried the taped bowl modification suggested by Tyll Herstens and found at the below link?  If so, does it work as described in taming some of the brightness without harming the fantastic midrange detail, presence, pace and tonality, which are the characteristics that make the Grado 325s special to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I've used taped bowls on my 225 when it was stock and I have taped bowls on my woodied 225. It adds a little to the bottom end and smooths things out a little bit without messing with the essence of what makes a Grado a Grado.


----------



## auee

It has only been a weekend since my 325is arrived and I now know why the Grado sound has its proponents.  I can be counted as one.  The midrange tonality, detail, presence and pacing are wonderful. The bass is not as deep as other similarly priced headphones. But I do not miss it. These phones rock!  The headphones are still breaking in and I have noticed ongoing improvement.

 There are some issues that I need to address. The headphones are not as comfortable as I would prefer and I am hoping that the Beyerdynamic headband replacement will  improve things. Also, they can be a bit too bright with some music. This can be alleviated by turning down the volume, but I am hopeful that taping the bowls will improve this also.

 In that regard, is there a best method for removing and re-installing the ear pads? Will someone please advise me of this method.


----------



## Mercuttio

The earpads should pop right off. I'd also suggest washing them with some nice conditioner (yep, like for your hair) if you find them too scratchy. Make sure they're fully dry before putting them back on, of course.
   
  On any Grado that has wood inside, (RS1, RS2, PS500, etc) the pads may appear to be glued on; they're not, it's just the finish on the wood.


----------



## auee

Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> The earpads should pop right off. I'd also suggest washing them with some nice conditioner (yep, like for your hair) if you find them too scratchy. Make sure they're fully dry before putting them back on, of course.
> 
> On any Grado that has wood inside, (RS1, RS2, PS500, etc) the pads may appear to be glued on; they're not, it's just the finish on the wood.


 


   
  Thank you.  So I just carefully pull each off and push each back on.  So far, I do not experience excessive scratchiness from the ear pads. My comfort problem lies with the looseness and weight on my head which I am hopeful the Beyer headband will solve. In any event the sound is worth it and these Grados are keepers.


----------



## auee

Quote: 





auee said:


> That seems like a brilliant idea.  Is it also more comfortable resting on top of the head, ie. is it sufficiently padded?  Where does one get that headband?  Are there instructions for swapping out the headbands? I ask because I am not the handiest fellow. Thanks for your help.


 


   


  Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Any store stocking Beyerdynamic can get it in as a spare part ~ alternatively you can find a stockist online that lists
> the Beyerdynamic DT770 part no# ~ it's easy as, just wrap the new DT770 headband over the stock Grado one.


 

 Thank you again for the advise.  I will follow  up after I install the headband.
   
  I am curious about the yellow ear pads. What are they and how do they affect the sound and comfort on your 325s?


----------



## jeckyll

Quote: 





auee said:


> Has any one tried the taped bowl modification suggested by Tyll Herstens and found at the below link?  If so, does it work as described in taming some of the brightness without harming the fantastic midrange detail, presence, pace and tonality, which are the characteristics that make the Grado 325s special to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah I got my L-cushions last week week for my SR80i and taped them (though I used black electrical tape, just looks more classy  )  Sound wise, I'm liking it.  The change isn't huge (IMHO) but it's decent. 
   
  For me, the biggest improvement is the comfort as I wear glasses.  These pads are so much better with glasses.
   
  Frankly, if you want to change the sound to suit your listening tastes, some light EQ'ing is the way to go.  For me, a small drop at 2k and a bump from 100 down is the sweet spot, obviously YMMV


----------



## dorino

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *auee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am curious about the yellow ear pads. What are they and how do they affect the sound and comfort on your 325s?


 

 Those would be Sennheiser 414 pads. From what I've read (they're too hideous for me to want them!) they improve the bass a bit and can be quarter modded (cut a quarter-sized hole in the middle of the pad) like any pads for even more bass. They've got a different consistency than the s-cush stock pads that means you get more bass without quarter modding. In large part people like them because they're really really cheap.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





auee said:


> Thank you again for the advise.  I will follow  up after I install the headband.
> 
> I am curious about the yellow ear pads. What are they and how do they affect the sound and comfort on your 325s?


 

  The yellow earpads are another scavenged part, this time, from Sennheiser ~ the HD414 replacement pads.
   
   Again, dirt cheap ~ $10 or so. I quite like them as the foam is quite dense compared to the standard flats, but it's nice to be able to swap
   from the original bowls to flats sometimes.
   
   Some people do find the HD414 replacement pad a little scratchy compared to the stock Grado flat pad (the flat used stock on the SR60i/SR80i)
   that can be exchanged with any Grado - but I'm not one of them, just gently wash them a few times if that's the case.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





dorino said:


> Those would be Sennheiser 414 pads. From what I've read (they're too hideous for me to want them!) they improve the bass a bit and can be quarter modded (cut a quarter-sized hole in the middle of the pad) like any pads for even more bass. They've got a different consistency than the s-cush stock pads that means you get more bass without quarter modding. In large part people like them because they're really really cheap.


 


  the quarter mod has the opposite effect, in fact. and most people value them because they sound similar to bowls, while offering more comfort. but yeah, they are cheap.


----------



## auee

Guys, I think I am getting ready to make a bigger financial commitment to get a particular sound. I can go as high as $500.00 and used is fine with me if I need to get used to meet my desired sound profile and budget.

 Basically I am looking for Grado 325s with more extended bass, more extended treble, and less brightness which is the result of the lower treble spike, the 2kHz spike.  I have heard the 225s and the detail of the midrange is not on par with the 325s. Modification will not work for me; I am not a DIYer and the price of modification by a third party will put the phones out of my price range.

 I do not want to give up the fantastic and exciting midrange of the Grado 325s, which is detailed, fast, present and tonally correct. Instruments and vocals within the midrange sound as they should. I am enthralled by how these headphones do the midrange.

 I will be very grateful for all recommendations. If what I am looking for is not offered by any of the Grado phones, let me know. I know what I want and will go to any brand to get it. I still very much enjoying the 325s, and will keep them for now; I just want to get phones which correct what I view as deficiencies with 325s.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





auee said:


> Guys, I think I am getting ready to make a bigger financial commitment to get a particular sound. I can go as high as $500.00 and used is fine with me if I need to get used to meet my desired sound profile and budget.
> 
> Basically I am looking for Grado 325s with more extended bass, more extended treble, and less brightness which is the result of the lower treble spike, the 2kHz spike.  I have heard the 225s and the detail of the midrange is not on par with the 325s. Modification will not work for me; I am not a DIYer and the price of modification by a third party will put the phones out of my price range.
> 
> ...


 


   Second hand RS1i. The presentation you love will not be present with any other headphone at any price.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Second hand RS1i. The presentation you love will not be present with any other headphone at any price.


 

 Though I've never heard the RS-1 / RS-1i, I do know that it is a well respected headphone.  Plus, there should be no problem finding a pair in the $500 range.  There are about 3 for sale right here in this F/S section that vary in price between $465 and $525.


----------



## Enter Darkness

Grado sr225i owner here. Good sound quality but terrible reliability. Broken in 1 day of use. I am horribly mad. $240 down the drain.


----------



## dorino

Quote: 





enter darkness said:


> Grado sr225i owner here. Good sound quality but terrible reliability. Broken in 1 day of use. I am horribly mad. $240 down the drain.


 


  how did you manage to break them?


----------



## Enter Darkness

Quote: 





dorino said:


> how did you manage to break them?


 


  I have no idea, i was listening to them then suddenly the right driver stopped playing sound.


----------



## dorino

Quote: 





enter darkness said:


> I have no idea, i was listening to them then suddenly the right driver stopped playing sound.


 
   
  Consider sending them in for warranty. Grado has a notoriously good warranty.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





enter darkness said:


> I have no idea, i was listening to them then suddenly the right driver stopped playing sound.


 


   Yep, it will cost you one way freight but you'll get them back in working condition, there's even a strong
   chance that since it's a 225i - you'll get a new pair, easier for Johnny Grado and you.
   
   Dead drivers happen, just this morning there's a Beyerdynamic DT880-250 Premium left driver that gave
   up the ghost, it began to crackle, then it lost all sound, came back faintly with another crackle and then
   just died altogether.


----------



## Enter Darkness

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Yep, it will cost you one way freight but you'll get them back in working condition, there's even a strong
> chance that since it's a 225i - you'll get a new pair, easier for Johnny Grado and you.
> 
> Dead drivers happen, just this morning there's a Beyerdynamic DT880-250 Premium left driver that gave
> ...


 

 Ya but 6 hours of use? I'm returning these to the store i got them from. I'm not taking that risk.


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





auee said:


> Guys, I think I am getting ready to make a bigger financial commitment to get a particular sound. I can go as high as $500.00 and used is fine with me if I need to get used to meet my desired sound profile and budget.
> 
> Basically I am looking for Grado 325s with more extended bass, more extended treble, and less brightness which is the result of the lower treble spike, the 2kHz spike.  I have heard the 225s and the detail of the midrange is not on par with the 325s. Modification will not work for me; I am not a DIYer and the price of modification by a third party will put the phones out of my price range.
> 
> ...


 


 I'm guessing the taped bowls didnt quite have the desired effect, but it does seem based on a previous post that you like the Grado sound. It's funny, but it seems in the various Grado threads I've read since joining head fi, the one complaint that died in the wool Grado fans that dont like the 325...is that it is too bright. If the RS1 is like the MS Pro that's a good recommendation. The HF2 or I guess the PS500 now probably offer what you're looking for too. The great thing about snagging a used piece of gear though is you can always sell it and get your money back.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





enter darkness said:


> Ya but 6 hours of use? I'm returning these to the store i got them from. I'm not taking that risk.


 


  Sorry, did not know you bought them from a store - that's even better - thought you bought them online from some random site.


----------



## dorino

Quote: 





enter darkness said:


> Ya but 6 hours of use? I'm returning these to the store i got them from. I'm not taking that risk.


 


  It's not typical _at all_.


----------



## wje

I found a pretty interesting graph on the Grado RS-1 headphones that pretty much summarizes the average selling price is currently $408 for them.  I'm not sure where this individual collects the numbers from... just passing along what I've found on the 'Net.
   
http://kruipen.com/grado-rs-1.html


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





auee said:


> Guys, I think I am getting ready to make a bigger financial commitment to get a particular sound. I can go as high as $500.00 and used is fine with me if I need to get used to meet my desired sound profile and budget.
> 
> Basically I am looking for Grado 325s with more extended bass, more extended treble, and less brightness which is the result of the lower treble spike, the 2kHz spike.  I have heard the 225s and the detail of the midrange is not on par with the 325s. Modification will not work for me; I am not a DIYer and the price of modification by a third party will put the phones out of my price range.
> 
> ...


 


  sounds like a pair of used RS1 is just what you need!


----------



## Enter Darkness

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Sorry, did not know you bought them from a store - that's even better - thought you bought them online from some random site.


 


  I did buy them online. But i can mail it back to them.


----------



## dorino

Quote: 





enter darkness said:


> I did buy them online. But i can mail it back to them.


 

 You're free to. Quick tip, don't claim "Grados break in a day" because yours did and you're not interested in sending them in for warranty. It's not typical.


----------



## Enter Darkness

Quote: 





dorino said:


> You're free to. Quick tip, don't claim "Grados break in a day" because yours did and you're not interested in sending them in for warranty. It's not typical.


 


  The best warranty is the one you don't have to use. $250 headphones should not break like this. That is unacceptable.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





enter darkness said:


> The best warranty is the one you don't have to use. $250 headphones should not break like this. That is unacceptable.


 

  
  its ok if its a grado. i've sent every grado i've owned  back for warranty service at least once. its part of the grado club membership.


----------



## Enter Darkness

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> its ok if its a grado. i've sent every grado i've owned  back for warranty service at least once. its part of the grado club membership.


 
  Then i'm no longer buying grado.
   
  Unfortunate because my ms1 does what it does immensely well.


----------



## Ikkinator

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> its ok if its a grado. i've sent every grado i've owned  back for warranty service at least once. its part of the grado club membership.


 

 I lol-ed hard.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





enter darkness said:


> Then i'm no longer buying grado.
> 
> *Unfortunate because my ms1 does what it does immensely well.*


 


 Unfortunate indeed because that's a Grado too with a name change


----------



## Enter Darkness

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Unfortunate indeed because that's a Grado too with a name change


 


  Thats the point i was trying to make.


----------



## satanigatan

Just wanted to update you guys.

 I've had the PS500's for about two weeks now, and I absolutely love them. Granted, I'm not an audiophile expert and I've only owned the SR80s for 4 years before finally upgrading. But I'm really satisfied with them. Love the bass and the overall sound. 

 The only gripe I have is that I sometimes wear reading glasses, and I found the stock cups pressed up against the side of my frames, which led to headaches. I switched to the G-Cushion, which were much more comfortable! But as you know, it gives the cans a larger soundstage. Which isn't so bad, but it does kick the bass back a tad bit. So trying to decide if I want to keep these on, or go back to the stock ones that came on it (which was a bit more of an aggressive style).  
   
  But all in all, I'm just rockin' out! Been listening to a lot of Bowie, Rush, and Sabbath. Love the Bass on Ziggy Stardust.  I'm really excited to try out the RS1s at some point. I plan on getting them sometime this year.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> its ok if its a grado. i've sent every grado i've owned  back for warranty service at least once. its part of the grado club membership.


 


  I'm still awaiting this day with my RS2 buttons, the Button models are said to be build better. Not sure if this a lie or what.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> the Button models are said to be build better. Not sure if this a lie or what.


 

 Not really true in every case. It depends.


----------



## dorino

Quote: 





enter darkness said:


> The best warranty is the one you don't have to use. $250 headphones should not break like this. That is unacceptable.


 

 Yeah, it is. It's also completely unusual. Again, stop bashing the headphones because you got a bad apple and don't want to deal with it.


----------



## Enter Darkness

Quote: 





dorino said:


> Yeah, it is. It's also completely unusual. Again, stop bashing the headphones because you got a bad apple and don't want to deal with it.


 


  Ok mr sr80s. You know what? I prefer to warn people that there is lemons out there. That way they can make a better informed decision.


----------



## dunpeal

Love my SR225i


----------



## Enter Darkness

I ordered both a grado sr225i and grado sr325i
   
  Lets hope neither break this time.
   
  I'll return the grado sr225i (broken ones)


----------



## auee

Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> I'm guessing the taped bowls didnt quite have the desired effect, but it does seem based on a previous post that you like the Grado sound. It's funny, but it seems in the various Grado threads I've read since joining head fi, the one complaint that died in the wool Grado fans that dont like the 325...is that it is too bright. If the RS1 is like the MS Pro that's a good recommendation. The HF2 or I guess the PS500 now probably offer what you're looking for too. The great thing about snagging a used piece of gear though is you can always sell it and get your money back.


 


  No, I could not get around the lower treble brightness, the lack of low bass and the discomfort. Thanks for all your help. I am just going to have to keep looking for the headphones that are better for me.


----------



## tdockweiler

Does anyone else find the SR-325is to have kind of very average or even poor imaging? I realized this last night and it's a bit weird. I wonder what causes this? It's soundstage is a bit strange..using the stock pads.
   
  Am I also the only one who finds the SR-225i a little bit more engaging and fun to listen to than the SR-325is? If feels like when I upgraded to the 325is I sacrificed some mids for more bass and treble. Probably my imagination though! I mean you'd have to give up something and it's probably making the mids less forward. SR-325is does many things better, but the SR-225i's sound to me was so addicting, but the 325is just isn't doing it for me.
   
  Thinking of trading away the 325is for a 225i again. I do find the 325is a little more clear and to have more mid-bass. Barely.
   
  225i also has a slight edge in comfort due to being lighter. My 325is has so much competition right now that it barely ever gets any time on my head.
   
  Nicest thing about giving the 325is (had the 325i before though) another chance is that it's treble doesn't ever bother me. Anything that bothers me I'm 100% sure it's the recording.


----------



## dorino

Quote: 





enter darkness said:


> Ok mr sr80s. You know what? I prefer to warn people that there is lemons out there. That way they can make a better informed decision.


 

 That's completely fine. There's a difference between telling people there are lemons and saying that "Grados break in a day" like you did on Facebook. Sorry if I came off rude.
   
  I've never seen a company that puts out totally flawless stock, at least Grado was willing to get ahold of you through facebook (even when you were more comfortable saying they're bad products, they actively wanted to prove to _you_ otherwise!), right? Bah. I think I'm coming off like a fanboy. I am.


----------



## dorino

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Does anyone else find the SR-325is to have kind of very average or even poor imaging? I realized this last night and it's a bit weird. I wonder what causes this? It's soundstage is a bit strange..using the stock pads.
> 
> Am I also the only one who finds the SR-225i a little bit more engaging and fun to listen to than the SR-325is? If feels like when I upgraded to the 325is I sacrificed some mids for more bass and treble. Probably my imagination though! I mean you'd have to give up something and it's probably making the mids less forward. SR-325is does many things better, but the SR-225i's sound to me was so addicting, but the 325is just isn't doing it for me.
> 
> ...


 

 You're not alone. A lot of people pass on the 325i's, for the reasons you describe.


----------



## wullymc

Hi there!
   
  Need some help.  I am a Grado Fan and own the SR60i.
   
  I would like to upgrade but am confused about my next step up.  The ones that I am thinking about are:
   
  325is   $317
  RS2i   $495
  PS500.  $520
   
  I like the sound of my SR60s but would like something maybe a little more tame.  My preferences are for great instrument separation and good sounding decay if that makes sense.
   
  Unfortunately, were I live I am unable to audition these and will have to buy them online.
   
  I have heard many people say that the 325's are very bright.  That kind of scares me.  By the looks of the frequency graph:
   
  http://graphs.headphone.com/graphCompare.php?graphType=0&graphID[]=393&graphID[]=383&graphID[]=343&graphID[]=3331
   
  it seems like they are are very similar except for the PS500 which really rolls off.    
   
  As I see it or at least have read:
  325is - bright
  RS2i - similar to 325 but more warm because of the wood
  PS500 - mellow?
   
  The music that I listen to is prog-rock (Rush, Yes, King Crimson) and classic rock  and some pop.  Which do you think would be the best fit for me?
   
  Thanks very much.  I really appreciate any comments


----------



## dorino

Quote: 





wullymc said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Need some help.  I am a Grado Fan and own the SR60i.
> 
> ...


 

 PS500's or buy a used pair of RS1's off of the used section of this site (A handy place!) for around the price of the RS2's


----------



## satanigatan

I ended up switching back to the stock pads for the PS500. I do think the G-Cushion are way more comfortable. But I can't say I'm a fan of the more spacious sound. The bass is too far recessed, and I kind of like that thump  you get when you have the driver on your ear. It just has more "punch", and makes it a more fun listen.
   
  I was able to shape the headband enough that I feel the stock pads are more comfortable than before. Too bad there isn't a way to make the G Cushion have more bass (is there?).


----------



## satanigatan

I'm not an expert or even a true audiophile, so take my comments with a grain of salt. In fact, the good people in this thread WILL help you, they helped me.

 Interestingly, I was in the same situation as you two weeks ago (I'm even a huge Rush fan, awesome man). Anyways, I had the SR80 for 4 years, and finally had the money to upgrade. I considered going with the 325i, but ended up going with the PS500's. One of the reason's I was persuaded away from the 325 is exactly what you said, a lot of people said they were too bright. And my sensitive ears hate bright headphones. I have never tried the 325, so I can't really comment or compare them to what I have though. 

 But I don't find the PS500's to be all that mellow. The bass is boomy, yet warm. The instruments are presented in a really smooth, clear, yet still aggressive sound. I too listen to a lot of prog, and Rush sounds awesome on these. That said, I've only heard the SR80 and the PS500's, so I'm not the best judge of Grados overall sound. Maybe the PS500's bass isn't as full as the other models, but since I have no point of reference I'm happy with them.

 I think the consensus is that the PS500's are just HF2's. But the HF2's have a better finish, and are cheaper. And there might be a tiny difference in the bass that gives the HF2's a slight edge. The only problem is, they don't sell them in stores. They were custom made for HeadFi (I believe). So you would have to look for a used pair for sale on here. 
   
  All of this said, I would suggest ordering from Amazon.com if you plan on trying trying your hand at the PS500's or 325is. That way you can try them out for a couple weeks, and turn them back in if they aren't your fancy. Another factor to take into consideration is the price. Is the PS500's really that much better to justify the $200+ price difference? I can't answer that for you. I just know I really love these headphones, and I wish you the best of luck.
   
  I'm personally going to try out the RS1i's next. 
  
  Quote: 





wullymc said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Need some help.  I am a Grado Fan and own the SR60i.
> 
> ...


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





wullymc said:


> I like the sound of my SR60s but would like something maybe a little more tame.  My preferences are for great instrument separation and good sounding decay if that makes sense.


 


 That's my HF2


----------



## Twinster

If you can DIY there is also the Magnum option from Symphones. You can convert your SR60i by buying the Drivers & Alu chamber for $240. Their is members that owned the HF2 that prefer their Magnum. Just another option if you like custom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I too listen to Prog. Rock and Rush is one of my favorite band (I'm Canadian Eh!) and they sound very good.
  Quote: 





wullymc said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Need some help.  I am a Grado Fan and own the SR60i.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mozu

satanigatan said:


> I ended up switching back to the stock pads for the PS500. I do think the G-Cushion are way more comfortable. But I can't say I'm a fan of the more spacious sound. The bass is too far recessed, and I kind of like that thump  you get when you have the driver on your ear. It just has more "punch", and makes it a more fun listen.
> 
> I was able to shape the headband enough that I feel the stock pads are more comfortable than before. Too bad there isn't a way to make the G Cushion have more bass (is there?).




Have you tried modded/reversed HD414 pads? I wear glasses as well (if you're the same poster I'm thinking of), and while I don't find the bowls uncomfortable, per se, the 414 pads are downright comfy.

SQ-wise, the 414 pads will bring out the bass (and to a lesser extent, the mids) a little more, and the soundstage gets a little smaller. You'll lose a tiny (and I mean tiny) amount of detail as well, but...seriously. So comfortable. 2-6 hours/day of listening with them on, and I forget they're there at times.


----------



## satanigatan

Funny you mention this, I actually have a pair of HD414 pads from my old SR80s. I never did the modded/reversed on them. I need to look that up.
  
  Quote: 





mozu said:


> Have you tried modded/reversed HD414 pads? I wear glasses as well (if you're the same poster I'm thinking of), and while I don't find the bowls uncomfortable, per se, the 414 pads are downright comfy.
> SQ-wise, the 414 pads will bring out the bass (and to a lesser extent, the mids) a little more, and the soundstage gets a little smaller. You'll lose a tiny (and I mean tiny) amount of detail as well, but...seriously. So comfortable. 2-6 hours/day of listening with them on, and I forget they're there at times.


----------



## Arboginge911

I only have my lowly sr80i's but I love them to death, the sound, the bass, the soundstage, literally everything. Now, I'm thinkin, 'well, if the sr80's sound so good.... What will the 225's and the 325's and everything else sound liek?!' I have been bitten by the upgrade bug, any recommendations?


----------



## MohawkUS

arboginge911 said:


> I only have my lowly sr80i's but I love them to death, the sound, the bass, the soundstage, literally everything. Now, I'm thinkin, 'well, if the sr80's sound so good.... What will the 225's and the 325's and everything else sound liek?!' I have been bitten by the upgrade bug, any recommendations?




Don't do what I did a year ago and start trying other brands. One year later and I haven't found anything else that plays music like a Grado.


----------



## dorino

Quote: 





arboginge911 said:


> I only have my lowly sr80i's but I love them to death, the sound, the bass, the soundstage, literally everything. Now, I'm thinkin, 'well, if the sr80's sound so good.... What will the 225's and the 325's and everything else sound liek?!' I have been bitten by the upgrade bug, any recommendations?


 


  Upgrade the 80i's themselves. That's what I'm doing - buy wooden cups, liberate the drivers, recable (if need be), etc. Mod.
   
  Then buy magnum drivers when all's done. That's the plan I've got.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





wullymc said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Need some help.  I am a Grado Fan and own the SR60i.
> 
> ...


 

 buy yourself a 10 dollar soldering iron, and a set of 120 dollar magnum drivers.. that's the best upgrade you can do. 
   


  Quote: 





arboginge911 said:


> I only have my lowly sr80i's but I love them to death, the sound, the bass, the soundstage, literally everything. Now, I'm thinkin, 'well, if the sr80's sound so good.... What will the 225's and the 325's and everything else sound liek?!' I have been bitten by the upgrade bug, any recommendations?


 


  same as above. 


  Quote: 





dorino said:


> Upgrade the 80i's themselves. That's what I'm doing - buy wooden cups, liberate the drivers, recable (if need be), etc. Mod.
> 
> Then buy magnum drivers when all's done. That's the plan I've got.


 
  I would suggest getting magnum drivers before any of the other mods, followed by a cup change. best to do both at the same time though  I would suggest limba or aluminum for cup materials.


----------



## dorino

A lot of Magnum's I've seen with wood cups used mahogany, too. It seems to be a bit more affordable!


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





dorino said:


> A lot of Magnum's I've seen with wood cups used mahogany, too. It seems to be a bit more affordable!


 


  limba is pretty cheap and easy to acquire from what I understand. Mahogany just looks nice, and it's what grado uses and it's popular for many uses.


----------



## thelostMIDrange

limba is $10/ft which is of moderate expense. Mahog is $5 or so....... I'll let you guys in on a secret. the amount of wood needed to make a set of headphone cups is minimal. Even the most expensive wood such as the exotics is $20/ft or less and for a set of cups, costs about $5-10 MAX. If you are paying 1-2-3-4 hundred for a set of cups, you are paying for something other than the wood which is obviously negligable......limba is actually fairly hard to find for alot of folks as it is only used by instrument makers. Very few other applications have developed a following for it which is strictly tradition as it is a joy to work with and has fantastic properties of a middle wood, meaning it is not extreme in any of it's characteristics such as density, oiliness, dryness etc. It has alot of the same qualities as mahogany but is significantly more dense but not near as dense as the exotics like cocobolo, rosewood, koa et all.........If you make a set of mahog cups and clap them together, the sound you will hear is very different with a set of limba clapped together. Amazingly, these sounds resemble their tone affects in headphones. Mahogany is thinner overall in sound, more brittle sounding and centered higher in the upper mid range. Limba is a fuller richer sound with a center right in the middle of the audio spectrum. I sit and clang two raw cups together with glee like a 5 year old. It's a joyous sound.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> limba is pretty cheap and easy to acquire from what I understand. Mahogany just looks nice, and it's what grado uses and it's popular for many uses.


 


  The housing shouldn't make a HUGE difference in sound, it's the driver that dose. Testing wooden sr80i's versus regular sr80i's the difference was little to none IMO. The wood just looks nice heh. I agree that tone wood makes a large impact with closed headphones or headphones with a more closed air chamber but Grado's don't really seems to be affected that largely.


----------



## thelostMIDrange

it's not true white crow. Please let us know what wooden cups you have and where you got them, This will tell others about how not to make a cup and what not to buy......... I can make a wood cup sound like plastic. That's easy. Coat it with polyurethane !


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





thelostmidrange said:


> it's not true white crow. Please let us know what wooden cups you have and where you got them, This will tell others about how not to make a cup and what not to buy......... I can make a wood cup sound like plastic. That's easy. Coat it with polyurethane !


 


  Some one on head-fi let me use them. They sounded like sr80i's. Maple wood cups from another head-fi member. Forgot to mention we had met up in portland, he lives somewhere near this area.


----------



## thelostMIDrange

Ah, hard rock maple, I know it well.....If you had a pic I could even estimate the finish treatment which would further validate my suspicion. But no biggie. Short story..... it's too bad you assumed all wood cups are created equal and accidentally tried the wrong ones. But it's not a surprise, there alot of dogs out there in the wood cup market. most of 'em I say..........others reading should take note and try and not make the same mistake in their choice for wood cups. You may as well just stay with plastic unless you know what you're buying regarding wood....as you found out


----------



## dorino

So Limba/Mahogany for the wood_ _cups.
   
  Also, MIDrange, do you know what constitutes a paragraph? Because I have enough walls of text to build a nice house 
  On a last note: Don't clap your woodies together. That's a good way to dent them!


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





thelostmidrange said:


> Ah, hard rock maple, I know it well.....If you had a pic I could even estimate the finish treatment which would further validate my suspicion. But no biggie. Short story..... it's too bad you assumed all wood cups are created equal and accidentally tried the wrong ones. But it's not a surprise, there alot of dogs out there in the wood cup market. most of 'em I say..........others reading should take note and try and not make the same mistake in their choice for wood cups. You may as well just stay with plastic unless you know what you're buying regarding wood....as you found out


 


  I think he said they were cabilla cups? I know that guy makes cocabollo but he uses other wood if requested correct? It was just  a stain finish. If not cabilla some one he knows from portland, wood working is a pretty common thing here, especially among hipsters.


----------



## dorino

It's worth saying a lot of people aren't as sensitive to the change as others.


----------



## thelostMIDrange

this is true, and unless you directly A/B two sets it can be hard to hear/tell any real differences.....I'll work on the paragraphs.......I like to use the dot dot dots though as I think that helps separate thoughts so one can read and skip around to the next thought if the current one he's reading...........................................................isn't interesting


----------



## dorino

Quote: 





thelostmidrange said:


> this is true, and unless you directly A/B two sets it can be hard to hear/tell any real differences.....I'll work on the paragraphs.......I like to use the dot dot dots though as I think that helps separate thoughts so one can read and skip around to the next thought if the current one he's reading...........................................................isn't interesting


 
  Would you consider mahogany a worthwhile upgrade if limba isn't ................................................... available?


----------



## wullymc

Thanks guys for the feedback,
   
  Will look at getting the RS2is
   
  Take care..


----------



## thelostMIDrange

only if special attention is paid to the finish to try and beef up the midrange which I haven't been totally successful with and gave up after I stumbled on limba........ I find mahogany, raw and with certain finishes, to sound thin and too airy. Which is also my impression of grados rs series so it adds up in my mind. Limba fills out the midrange with a richer sound and has smoother upper mids. My only other favorite wood is tiger maple.....not hard rock maple. tiger (figured) maple is much less dense than hard maple and the exotics. It's more middle of the road which is what oyu want to look for. Mahogany is actually real close to a soft wood in actual properties. It's basically a sponge with tons of holes (cells) and is too light both literaly and figuratively in sound.........walnut is probably my third choice and a way distant 4th koa.


----------



## dorino

Quote: 





thelostmidrange said:


> only if special attention is paid to the finish to try and beef up the midrange which I haven't been totally successful with and gave up after I stumbled on limba........ I find mahogany, raw and with certain finishes, to sound thin and too airy. Which is also my impression of grados rs series so it adds up in my mind. Limba fills out the midrange with a richer sound and has smoother upper mids. My only other favorite wood is tiger maple.....not hard rock maple. tiger (figured) maple is much less dense than hard maple and the exotics. It's more middle of the road which is what oyu want to look for. Mahogany is actually real close to a soft wood in actual properties. It's basically a sponge with tons of holes (cells) and is too light both literaly and figuratively in sound.........walnut is probably my third choice and a way distant 4th koa.


 
  Remember I'm upgrading from plastic and, in part, _looking_ for the RS series sound. I've heard a lot of good things about mahogany.


----------



## thelostMIDrange

still.................not sure if it's worth the $150 or so that you'd have to fork over for the mahogany and again, the finish can add to mahog's problems and who knows what anyone is wiping and spraying on and in their wood cups these days? It's a crapshoot. You'd be better off spending the money on magnum drivers first and stay with the plastic for now...........or buy an rs if you think you like super airy, no balls sound. which may be fine, especially if you like to hear male vocalists sound like women. If ound the rs had lack of lower mids.......my whacked theory is that grado tries to eq their drivers to compensate for the midrange thinness of mahogany by boosting the upper bass, and it ends up sounding thin throughout the upper mids because of this. If there was a way to get mahog to boost itself up a little more towards a center of the spectrum, i.e tru midrange, then it would be a better result..............................and this is exactly what limba does naturally


----------



## dorino

Quote: 





thelostmidrange said:


> still.................not sure if it's worth the $150 or so that you'd have to fork over for the mahogany and again, the finish can add to mahog's problems and who knows what anyone is wiping and spraying on and in their wood cups these days? It's a crapshoot. You'd be better off spending the money on magnum drivers first and stay with the plastic for now...........or buy an rs if you think you like super airy, no balls sound. which may be fine, especially if you like to hear male vocalists sound like women. If ound the rs had lack of lower mids.......my whacked theory is that grado tries to eq their drivers to compensate for the midrange thinness of mahogany by boosting the upper bass, and it ends up sounding thin throughout the upper mids because of this. If there was a way to get mahog to boost itself up a little more towards a center of the spectrum, i.e tru midrange, then it would be a better result..............................and this is exactly what limba does naturally


 
  That's not my taste, but that's not what RS sounds to me like at all. My woodies are getting done and installed for a good price, and I'll be buying magnums soon too. I'll shoot an e-mail off to the guy doing the work and tell you what kind of finish he's using. What I've seen of his work on here has been straight praise.


----------



## thelostMIDrange

I exaggerate for affect. Rs are nice phones. but you ahve to admit, they are a little 'airy' no?


----------



## thelostMIDrange

I think orenholzt uses shelac and wax top coat if that is who you are using. I have a set in mahogany with that exact recipe at the bottom of my cup pile. I should dig them out and re-listen. I recall it was a decent sound.


----------



## dorino

"Just enough blonde shellac to finish the wood" and a beeswax and carnauba polish.
   
  You were right, Ohrenholz is doing mine. They are a little airy, but I've never enjoyed Grados for accuracy. They sound _good _(fun), not _right_. That's okay with me.


----------



## thelostMIDrange

ok, that's what I thought. Should be good. Ask if he treats the inside too and if it's with the shelac AND the wax or just the shelac.......if you can get 'hold of him before he's done, have him hold off on the wax on the inside of chamber would be my only recommendation. I found wax tends to smear the entire sound ever so slightly in a non musical way.


----------



## dorino

Quote: 





thelostmidrange said:


> ok, that's what I thought. Should be good. Ask if he treats the inside too and if it's with the shelac AND the wax or just the shelac.......if you can get 'hold of him before he's done, have him hold off on the wax on the inside of chamber would be my only recommendation. I found wax tends to smear the entire sound ever so slightly in a non musical way.


----------



## thelostMIDrange

just one more thought. He may not treat the inside with anything.........Which generally I have not found to be desirable as the finish can be the only way to refine the trebles and upper mids to taste.......but it also generally tends to thin out that part of the e/q in the process......But with mahog, it is already pretty lean in the upper mids, so I've never tried but may be actually desirable with that wood to leave the inside raw and unfinished as I found generally unfinished woods have a richer midrange if at times a bit 'chewy' for lack of a better word. But with mahog it may be worth it. So, either way, raw or shelac only would be worth trying......


----------



## chachokat

Just to double check, (thelostMidrange), you prefer honduran mahogany over other types, correct?  I believe this is what Ohrenholz uses


----------



## thelostMIDrange

Actually I tried 3 kinds of mahog, african, honduran and a odd species from indonesia. They each had issues imo. The honduran is the lightest and least dense of the three. It is also the only true mahogany for what it's worth. The others are in fact totally different species, they just look similar and share some properties. I also think he epoxies the holes for strength which is cool and again, this is because it is really almost a soft wood in it's sturcture. It's like douglas fir almost.


----------



## thelostMIDrange

He should start turning in black limba imo of course. Once you go black you never go back. I would be willing to send him a nice board if he doesn't have a local supplier. I may try and contact him about it. Seems like good people and I sure as hell don't want to get into the business of making cups. But someone should jump on this wood. Problem is the cosmetics. I love it personally, but it's not a dark wood and that seems to be the shade of choice for the average buyer. In which case, request he use walnut....it's dark beautiful and sounds real nice. If these guys know what you want, they will supply it. the old supply and demand law. So demand it !


----------



## dorino

Quote: 





thelostmidrange said:


> Actually I tried 3 kinds of mahog, african, honduran and a odd species from indonesia. They each had issues imo. The honduran is the lightest and least dense of the three. It is also the only true mahogany for what it's worth. The others are in fact totally different species, they just look similar and share some properties. I also think he epoxies the holes for strength which is cool and again, this is because it is really almost a soft wood in it's sturcture. It's like douglas fir almost.


 
   
  He does epoxy the gimbal holes.
   
  On shellacing the inside: 
  Quote: 





> Yes, otherwise it would not offer any true protection.  Wood is very susceptible to temperature and especially humidity changes, the shellac helps to protect the wood by sealing it from ambient moisture.  On the inside I use only one good coating, to try to preserve the tone/resonant qualities as much as possible.


 
   
  When I contacted him, he said he was already planning on looking into limba. I'd still consider myself a mahogany fan, having listened to Honduran mahogany cups before (on 80i's, no less!) and loved them.


----------



## thelostMIDrange

Ok good info, He's probably right about using a finish on both sides. May get some cracks over time if not.....maybe not but a seller always errors on the side of caution and low returns and unhappy customers. totally understandable. And again, this is also my preference (using finish on both sides) but it's for sound not protection, I"m a slave to sound and if I felt no finish was best, I'd take my chances with raw surface. But in fact I like the affect on the inside surface..........He should try a less invasive wipe on oil though which is what I use now. a couple coats of birchwood casey truoil. i.e. gunstock oil is pretty sweet, leaves limba affect but give some refinement to upper end. I like it with mahog too..Oils penetrate and visibly almost dissapear on the surface. shelacs, at least the one I used tended to sit on the surface more, intruding on the sound. What i call 'invasive' finish. whereas an oil is 'enhancing'. But where getting pretty deep into the nitty gritty here. These are super subtle details in sound alteration at this level. All these little things tend to add up though, and get enough ducks going in the wrong direction and the whole damn flock is headed for the swamp....sounds like you got enough ducks going in the right direction though........and since you like your rs grado, you should be happy with these cups coming. If you ever pop a magnum in the same cup though, it would be very reminiscant of rs sound ime. Just with some added magnum flavor no surprise.


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





thelostmidrange said:


> limba is $10/ft which is of moderate expense. Mahog is $5 or so....... I'll let you guys in on a secret. the amount of wood needed to make a set of headphone cups is minimal. Even the most expensive wood such as the exotics is $20/ft or less and for a set of cups, costs about $5-10 MAX. If you are paying 1-2-3-4 hundred for a set of cups, you are paying for something other than the wood which is obviously negligable......limba is actually fairly hard to find for alot of folks as it is only used by instrument makers. Very few other applications have developed a following for it which is strictly tradition as it is a joy to work with and has fantastic properties of a middle wood, meaning it is not extreme in any of it's characteristics such as density, oiliness, dryness etc. It has alot of the same qualities as mahogany but is significantly more dense but not near as dense as the exotics like cocobolo, rosewood, koa et all.........If you make a set of mahog cups and clap them together, the sound you will hear is very different with a set of limba clapped together. Amazingly, these sounds resemble their tone affects in headphones. Mahogany is thinner overall in sound, more brittle sounding and centered higher in the upper mid range. Limba is a fuller richer sound with a center right in the middle of the audio spectrum. I sit and clang two raw cups together with glee like a 5 year old. It's a joyous sound.


 
   
  Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> The housing shouldn't make a HUGE difference in sound, it's the driver that dose. Testing wooden sr80i's versus regular sr80i's the difference was little to none IMO. The wood just looks nice heh. I agree that tone wood makes a large impact with closed headphones or headphones with a more closed air chamber but Grado's don't really seems to be affected that largely.
> 
> *thelostMIDrange:*
> it's not true white crow. Please let us know what wooden cups you have and where you got them, This will tell others about how not to make a cup and what not to buy......... I can make a wood cup sound like plastic. That's easy. Coat it with polyurethane


 


 Really good stuff lostMIDrange. I agree that wood provides a noticable difference in the tone and timbre versus plastic and that if you dont notice a difference there might be other variables effecting the presentation, like how the cups are finished. I liked the thoughts in your previous post too.


----------



## thelostMIDrange

thanks fellow neil fan !  lots of time spent to reach those conclusions though.
   
  dorino. i agree mahogany is a 'fun' sound. It's actually snappier in sound than most other woods and in that way, more 'dynamic'. I guess I get enough dynamics from the position and design of the magnum/grado driver and use the cup to do a little last minute timbre/e-q'ing to a more balanced, natural and rich sound........... But this is evidence that a cup can be used for more than one purpose. i.e. to alter the e/q and the presentation and dynamics of the sound......or both


----------



## thelostMIDrange

just two more thoughts and then I'll let the grado fan club carry on....
   
  all my findings are with the use of 200+ hour burnt in magnum v4 driver. I have owned several grado stock phones but have spent zero time trying to mod them via cup choice to improve their sound. So while I suspect my findings would transfer to grado drivers I can not stake my fabulous reputation on such a claim.
   
  2nd. I don't claim I've found some holy grail wood or finish treatment. The sound and enjoyment I get tells me I have, but to each his own and one man's ideal sound is not necessarily an other's. This is the greatness of DIY. We can get our own version of perfection. But to me, the wood and finish I chose are definite standouts and obvious choices........Now a different wood may in fact benefit and demand a different finish. Perhaps the wood itself does not sound spectacular. Then perhaps an invasive finish is just what it needs to improve - to sort of negate the negative quality of the wood. Maybe some times two wrongs do make a right...............I took a more postive apporoach and first found the wood that sounded best with the magnum in its raw state and then used the finish to enhance that wood under the belief that two rights make magic. This is my theory anyway and I feel I have arrived there but to each his own. I feel it's pretty hard to ruin the magnum sound in any case as the sound does largely depend on the driver itself.........


----------



## dorino

Quote: 





thelostmidrange said:


> thanks fellow neil fan !  lots of time spent to reach those conclusions though.
> 
> dorino. i agree mahogany is a 'fun' sound. It's actually snappier in sound than most other woods and in that way, more 'dynamic'. I guess I get enough dynamics from the position and design of the magnum/grado driver and use the cup to do a little last minute timbre/e-q'ing to a more balanced, natural and rich sound........... But this is evidence that a cup can be used for more than one purpose. i.e. to alter the e/q and the presentation and dynamics of the sound......or both


 

 Wood matters, that's true. Thickness and density are probably the only important factors, though, I'd think, as well as finish (obviously some finishes change the consistency/density!)
   
  I want someone to buy some very off, completely untraditional cups out of sandstone or granite or something. Those irrational materials seem like the next step for mods to me - We've tried basically every wood on earth, aluminium, and of course plastic. Let's start just _effing around_. I would, but I'm broke.


----------



## thelostMIDrange

there's a guy in the diy section making headbands for grado's out of carbon fiber !  imagine what that material would sound like for a cup! who knows ? but wood and metal lends itself to cups because of their workability. Not many materials can be fashioned into such delicate forms that the cup requires unfortunately.

   
   
   
   
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/590748/grado-ramblings


----------



## dorino

Quote: 





thelostmidrange said:


> Not many materials can be fashioned into such delicate forms that the cup requires unfortunately.


 

http://www.shapeways.com/materials/
   
  I want to see some weird crafted cups courtesy of this service.


----------



## Gwarmi

Finally...don't even ask what I had to do to finally get these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
* Serial #1605*


----------



## brianc0428

Congrats on the PS1000's!! They look GREAT!!


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





brianc0428 said:


> Congrats on the PS1000's!! They look GREAT!!


 


   Thanks man!
   
   My DT990 is probably going to have to find itself a new home, I usually never sell on my headphones
   but in terms of a tipped bass and treble, big sound stage headphone ~ the PS1000 gives them a good
   kick up the backside, mids are more present, it's just faster and clarity is superior all round.
   
   Hardly a fair comparison but there you go, I also find the K601 is no longer my classical go to headphone
   in favor of the PS1000.


----------



## Nick01

Quote:


gwarmi said:


> Finally...don't even ask what I had to do to finally get these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  Good for you Gwarmi!!! My advice is to seek out a J$ leather headband like mine. It helps with the weight tremendously.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/591477/grado-ps1000#post_8075571


----------



## Nick01

Can you do me a favour? Please put the headphone back in the box, and take a photo of them for me? I've been thinking about getting a pair of PS1000 in chrome lol.


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





nick01 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Good for you Gwarmi!!! My advice is to seek out a J$ leather headband like mine. It helps with the weight tremendously.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/591477/grado-ps1000#post_8075571


 

 I will second this. the PS1000 are the only Grado headphone so heavy that the top of the headphone band actually started to feel uncomfortable on the top of my head, back when I had them.
   
  To Gwarmi, I will mention that if J$ is still out of the country and not making headphone bands right now then you may want to get a pair from headphone lounge:
   
http://headphonelounge.com/products/grado-headbands/
   
  I bought a light brown pair and they are thick and well padded, but not as _wide_ as the V3 J$ pads - they are more like the existing Grado headband in width (and the V2 J$ pad). They are very well made with solid stitching and good looking and feeling leather.
   
  enjoy that PS1000! (I know there are times when I regret selling my old ones…)


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





nick01 said:


> Can you do me a favour? Please put the headphone back in the box, and take a photo of them for me? I've been thinking about getting a pair of PS1000 in chrome lol.


 


   Done Nick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Thanks for the head band tips guys ~ I have an old mate in auto trimming who might come up with the goods.
  Any design I'd want to suit the metal headband plus leather options, may opt for some cushioning too.
   
  Tell you what though ~ they're not as uncomfortable as everyone makes out, the cups bear a good amount of
  the load.


----------



## Gwarmi

What I don't get is I was awaiting to see the new matte finish, opened the box and tada ~ chrome!
   
   Don't really care either way, didn't buy them for bling factor but I thought Johnny G was done with the
   chrome in favor of the new PS500 finish <shrug> guess not. These should be pretty fresh with a serial
   number of #1605, if anyone can confirm what would be approx - current production figures.


----------



## LCfiner

oh, the massive foam cups really do help spread the weight around. I found the PS1K more comfortable then the LCD2, for example, since pressure on the sides is so much better.
   
  But… after a 2 or 3 hour listening session, I would became aware of a bit of extra pressure on the top of my head that I had never felt with other headphones. It became more easily noticeable as weeks went by, hence the desire for extra padding that solved the issue entirely for me.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> oh, the massive foam cups really do help spread the weight around. I found the PS1K more comfortable then the LCD2, for example, since pressure on the sides is so much better.
> 
> But… after a 2 or 3 hour listening session, I would became aware of a bit of extra pressure on the top of my head that I had never felt with other headphones. It became more easily noticeable as weeks went by, hence the desire for extra padding that solved the issue entirely for me.


 


   Agreed, the LCD-2 with worn forward edge pads is a bit of a nightmare and I'm pretty easy going for fit and comfort, LCD-3 does a much
   better job on that front.
   
   Easily fixed though ~ fork out for the faux leather pads (new) or wait until the LCD-3 pads become a spare purchase.


----------



## Nick01

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Done Nick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Thanks Gwarmi! Here's mine which I've just sold on Friday. I hope this helps people to decide which finish they prefer. Personally I love the bling chrome lol!


----------



## Nick01

This is #1260 belonging to maconhel


----------



## Nick01

So counting from 2009 when the PS1000 was released, it's less than 3 years, and judging by Gwarmi's latest pair, there's only less than 1700 of them around. 
   
  P.S: Gwarmi, is this newly arrived stock from Audiophile Melb? or has it been on the shelves for the last few months?


----------



## Gwarmi

Yeh it's no wonder these just don't register on anyone's high end shopping list ~ there is simply not enough of
   them around in the first place. That and in my opinion ~ most PS1000 owners are pretty low key on here, a
   couple of owners are happy to talk about them but also quite a few silent types.


----------



## Melvins

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> The housing shouldn't make a HUGE difference in sound, it's the driver that dose. Testing wooden sr80i's versus regular sr80i's the difference was little to none IMO. The wood just looks nice heh. I agree that tone wood makes a large impact with closed headphones or headphones with a more closed air chamber but Grado's don't really seems to be affected that largely.


 


  uhhh its pretty night and day actually. What wood housing were you using?


----------



## Arboginge911

Quote: 





melvins said:


> uhhh its pretty night and day actually. What wood housing were you using?


 


  +1


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> The housing shouldn't make a HUGE difference in sound, it's the driver that dose. Testing wooden sr80i's versus regular sr80i's the difference was little to none IMO. The wood just looks nice heh. I agree that tone wood makes a large impact with closed headphones or headphones with a more closed air chamber but Grado's don't really seems to be affected that largely.


 
  you don't have enough experience to make such large claims.. the wood makes a big difference. 
  
   


  Quote: 





dorino said:


> So Limba/Mahogany for the wood_ _cups.
> 
> Also, MIDrange, do you know what constitutes a paragraph? Because I have enough walls of text to build a nice house
> On a last note: Don't clap your woodies together. That's a good way to dent them!


 
  don't think he has to worry about that.. midrange has cups laying everywhere 
  
   
  Quote: 





thelostmidrange said:


> still.................not sure if it's worth the $150 or so that you'd have to fork over for the mahogany and again, the finish can add to mahog's problems and who knows what anyone is wiping and spraying on and in their wood cups these days? It's a crapshoot. You'd be better off spending the money on magnum drivers first and stay with the plastic for now...........or buy an rs if you think you like super airy, no balls sound. which may be fine, especially if you like to hear male vocalists sound like women. If ound the rs had lack of lower mids.......my whacked theory is that grado tries to eq their drivers to compensate for the midrange thinness of mahogany by boosting the upper bass, and it ends up sounding thin throughout the upper mids because of this. If there was a way to get mahog to boost itself up a little more towards a center of the spectrum, i.e tru midrange, then it would be a better result..............................and this is exactly what limba does naturally


 

 I like this
   


  Quote: 





thelostmidrange said:


> there's a guy in the diy section making headbands for grado's out of carbon fiber !  imagine what that material would sound like for a cup! who knows ? but wood and metal lends itself to cups because of their workability. Not many materials can be fashioned into such delicate forms that the cup requires unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 My buddy stefan (pbandstefanwich) was playing around with carbon fiber cups a long while back.


----------



## achristilaw

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Yeh it's no wonder these just don't register on anyone's high end shopping list ~ there is simply not enough of
> them around in the first place. That and in my opinion ~ most PS1000 owners are pretty low key on here, a
> couple of owners are happy to talk about them but also quite a few silent types.


 


    I have a PS1K...but I prefer the V3 Magnum and my HP-2's over them. I don't dislike the current flagship from Grado, quite the contrary, my feeling is that it's the best that John has done (IMO). Both the Magnum and the HP-2 offer a better portrait in the sonic landscape, this allows even more beauty to flow for the Music I enjoy. 
   
    The HP-2 cannot match the dynamics or authority of the PS1K. The Magnum does however and offers greater control of the bottom frequency range. Love my current V3 enough I will get a V4.....


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





achristilaw said:


> I have a PS1K...but I prefer the V3 Magnum and my HP-2's over them. I don't dislike the current flagship from Grado, quite the contrary, my feeling is that it's the best that John has done (IMO). Both the Magnum and the HP-2 offer a better portrait in the sonic landscape, this allows even more beauty to flow for the Music I enjoy.
> 
> The HP-2 cannot match the dynamics or authority of the PS1K. *The Magnum does however and offers greater control of the bottom frequency range*. Love my current V3 enough I will get a V4.....


 


  I'd say that is my only qualm with the PS1000 at the moment, some of the lower bass register can sound a little flabby and untidy at times.
   More or less had read this before diving in, some folk report that it improves slightly with burn-in. Will see if that eventuates.
   
   One very HiFi sounding Grado though the ol' PS1000


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> I'd say that is my only qualm with the PS1000 at the moment, some of the lower bass register can sound a little flabby and untidy at times.
> More or less had read this before diving in, some folk report that it improves slightly with burn-in. Will see if that eventuates.


 
  That bass issue probably won't go away completely- same as GS1000. You have to take the good with the bad. Enjoy!


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





pcf said:


> That bass issue probably won't go away completely- same as GS1000. *You have to take the good with the bad.* Enjoy!


 


    Plenty more good than bad for the time being PCF!
   
    Great movie cans too ~ just jacked them into my plain ol' LCD with the extension - very nice!


----------



## willmax

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Done Nick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I like the Chrome! Congrats on the new cans.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





willmax said:


> I like the Chrome! Congrats on the new cans.


 


   A bit blingy blingy looking - but it's growing on me!


----------



## wje

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> A bit blingy blingy looking - but it's growing on me!


 

 I was going to say "my eyes, my eyes" because of the reflection from the flash that the chrome cups are putting off.  To say the least, it's a bit "bright."  Having the HF-2, I'm personally a bit more keen on the matte aluminum finish.  Kind of discreet, but there for the purpose of looking classy, too.  It all boils down to personal opinion.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> you don't have enough experience to make such large claims.. the wood makes a big difference.


 
   
  Chris, You're right on the money with that response.  I've accustomed my self at this point to when I even see a Grado in plastic, I know what just $100 - $120 in cups would do for them.  It's the best "no brainer" move that a Grado "SR" owner can make.  Plus, since all the drivers for the "SR" series are of the same size, one can easily opt for the Magnums once they have more funds and apply a phase II upgrade to their SR-60s, or SR-80s and bring their Grados to an unheard of league for only about $325 - $350 (total) price.


----------



## Twinster

I was going to suggest to try an amplifier with very low output impedance (for better damping factor) like DACmini 1 ohm or O2 but just realized that you have the V200 and I believed that the folks at Lake People took care of that. 
  
  Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> I'd say that is my only qualm with the PS1000 at the moment, some of the lower bass register can sound a little flabby and untidy at times.
> More or less had read this before diving in, some folk report that it improves slightly with burn-in. Will see if that eventuates.
> 
> One very HiFi sounding Grado though the ol' PS1000


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





wje said:


> Chris, You're right on the money with that response.  I've accustomed my self at this point to when I even see a Grado in plastic, I know what just $100 - $120 in cups would do for them.  It's the best "no brainer" move that a Grado "SR" owner can make.  Plus, since all the drivers for the "SR" series are of the same size, one can easily opt for the Magnums once they have more funds and apply a phase II upgrade to their SR-60s, or SR-80s and bring their Grados to an unheard of league for only about $325 - $350 (total) price.


 


  Waaaayne, come on. Cups don't have to cost 100 bucks.


----------



## Twinster

Can you source wood cups < $100?
  
  Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> Waaaayne, come on. Cups don't have to cost 100 bucks.


----------



## Melvins

I paid 50 dollars for my cocobolo cups.
   
   
   
   
  That being said, I did obtain them from a certain individual whose name is quite tarnished. Honestly, I don't have the funds to blow a hundred bucks on one tiny facet of a pair of cans. A lot of people do, it's just a shame their aren't cheaper options out there.


----------



## thelostMIDrange

.............and gas doesn't have to cost $4/gallon and yet it does, and it will continue to as the middle man always gets his mits in there without anyone knowing. Only true price of things was back when there was no money and people bartered and traded directly. I'll make you a leather coat if you fix my aching tooth kind of thing.........


----------



## rroseperry

thelostmidrange said:


> .............and gas doesn't have to cost $4/gallon and yet it does, and it will continue to as the middle man always gets his mits in there without anyone knowing. Only true price of things was back when there was no money and people bartered and traded directly. I'll make you a leather coat if you fix my aching tooth kind of thing.........




Yeah but you can see the limits of that if I've got an aching tooth and the guy that does the dentistry doesn't want anything I have. There may be troubles with money economies, but there are reasons why they replaced barter.

Back to Grados, have I said how much I love my HF-2s?


----------



## Melvins

HOW MUCH


----------



## rroseperry

THAT MUCH


----------



## Twinster

Two goats for your Grado???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





rroseperry said:


> THAT MUCH


----------



## Melvins

Make it a rooster and a bag o yer finest salt and we have ourselves a deal cowpoke.


----------



## Cakensaur

I love my grado's.
  my SR-225i's just make me happy.
  bought them at 15, got yelled at a lot for spending so much on "just headphones" (im 17 now  )
   
  the best investment i think i have ever made.


----------



## thelostMIDrange

those hf-2's are pretty sweet huh!  I've never heard a phone get snare drums and cymbals so dead on natural. And that includes my magnums. There are other trade-offs but I miss the hf-2's for some things that's for sure. If I could have the bass and lower mids of a magnum and upper mids and highs of an hf-2 I would be in heaven.
   
  As far as bartering, you're right it has it's limits like everything....and since it's no longer the middle ages, I can't see the price of a wood cup set for your grados every coming down too far and $100 seems like an overall fair price without a middle man that's about what is needed to make it worthwhile for most guys who use a lathe exlusively to make them.


----------



## thelostMIDrange

I'll take that deal if you cure my daughter of the clap ! 





melvins said:


> Make it a rooster and a bag o yer finest salt and we have ourselves a deal cowpoke.


----------



## rroseperry

Although I'm not much of a "this phone for that genre, that phone for this genre" sort, there's something irresistible about the HF-2s for small combo jazz.

And I've got enough goats, thanks just the same.


----------



## Melvins

Quote: 





cakensaur said:


> I love my grado's.
> my SR-225i's just make me happy.
> bought them at 15, got yelled at a lot for spending so much on "just headphones" (im 17 now  )
> 
> the best investment i think i have ever made.


 


  THis. Honestly, it's something you use everyday, like...honestly their is no reason for even questioning such an investment now.
   
   
  and an easy cure for the clap is to drizzle heinz ketchup over your daughters loins and WAMMO. Any and all STD's will be eliminated from the region. It's almost wizard like...


----------



## thelostMIDrange

It's those kinds of std tips that give value to this otherwise almost useless forum ! thanks !


----------



## thelostMIDrange

the hf-2 is king for my coltrane and dexter gordon lp's I agree. I think because it gets the true nature of instruments, especially percussion just right and because 50's and 60's jazz is 'black and white' in my mind and memory and the hf-2 has a grey black and white quality to it IMO


----------



## dorino

This probably belongs in the mod thread, but I'll ask here. What's the easiest method to recable to get a flexible, comfortable cable with little to no microphonics?


----------



## Melvins

oh yeah no probz.I was astonished when I first found out.Whoda thunk?!
   
   
  Yeah, it's commonly know that Jazz is one of Grado's strongest forays. Then again, maybe not. I think it's the perfect mix.


----------



## Twinster

^^


----------



## Melvins

SWASWASSWASSWASSWAAAAAGGGGG


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





wje said:


> I was going to say "my eyes, my eyes" because of the reflection from the flash that the chrome cups are putting off.  To say the least, it's a bit "bright."  Having the HF-2, I'm personally a bit more keen on the matte aluminum finish.  Kind of discreet, but there for the purpose of looking classy, too.  It all boils down to personal opinion.


 


   Yep in the flesh these are 'bright' to say the least, enough to reflect light and burn a hay stack at 40 paces!
   
   I was shocked too when I finally got the foamie cup protection off (nice touch Johnny G) but oh well, I'll take them
   in ol' color ~ maybe he's got the color scheme on rotation ~ some are matte and chrome. Really thought with my
   bottom dollar that he was back to simple matte.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





twinster said:


> I was going to suggest to try an amplifier with very low output impedance (for better damping factor) like DACmini 1 ohm or O2 but just realized that you have the V200 and I believed that the folks at Lake People took care of that.


 
   
   Yeh the V200 is a fair Grado amp, actually it appears to like any headphone really - at worst, it's above average synergy with
   just about any can. There is one improvement to be had though, presentation placement, not an improvement but a personal
   preference, some amps like the Woo 6 and others can be more forward sounding so it might be worth to look into that down
   the track, not that it sounds too distant but the Violectric range do take any Grado a few rows back I find. Something like the
   Lyr sounds very forward to my ears for example.
   
   Violectric claim an output impedance of 0.06 ohms I've read which is extremely low to say the least that's for sure!


----------



## Questhate

Congrats on the purchase, Gwarmi. I'm hoping to hear a set one of these days. Considering I love Grados, it'd be interesting to experience their best of the best offering. Cheers!


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





twinster said:


> Can you source wood cups < $100?


 


  uhhh. I can say I got mine for CHEAP, but I can't say where  Don't care how many people beg and plead.. Just know, it's very possible to do so. Gotta get a crazy friend with a lathe and a passion for music. A *real* passion. 

  
  Quote: 





melvins said:


> THis. Honestly, it's something you use everyday, like...honestly their is no reason for even questioning such an investment now.


 


   
  +1 Headphones are worth it for me. no question


----------



## Melvins

They are for anyone who heavily listens to music, and would prefer it over a stereo set up.


----------



## dorino

Quote: 





melvins said:


> They are for anyone who heavily listens to music, and would prefer it over a stereo set up.


 
   
  And has money, good credit or savings. That's kind of key, eventually.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





melvins said:


> They are for anyone who heavily listens to music, and would prefer it over a stereo set up.


 


  or doesn't have room for speakers.. or lives with parents that would take a knife to their speaker cones.


----------



## dorino

Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> or doesn't have room for speakers.. or lives with parents that would take a knife to their speaker cones.


 

 My mother wouldn't bother with a knife. She would happily destroy any speaker with her bare hands.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





dorino said:


> My mother wouldn't bother with a knife. She would happily destroy any speaker with her bare hands.


 


  yeah, my mom kicks down doors. lol


----------



## Melvins

haha true. And I mean you don't need good credit to save up a few hundred bucks.


----------



## Melvins

you just need loving parents and or family members


----------



## chrislangley4253

my magnums
  
 (they are still grado... at least the cable and pads are )


----------



## Melvins

when did you start using that headband? it looks like a beats headband kinda haha. and man, I really dig the look of those wood cups. Half naked man in your moms bathroom...wonder what she could be doing with it? 
   
   
  KIDDING.


----------



## offshore

Been waiting for my Alessandros MS1i to arrive.....
  Well, they finally arrived today and had them on my ears in less than 30sec.
  They sound really nice and I can see where burn time and an amp will just
  KICK IT IN TO HIGH GEAR!!  Now I need to put some miles on them.
  I will contact JD Labs and have them make an amp w/specs that will give me
  the low gain in mind. (2- 2.5x)
   
  I will keep you informed with qualitative review over the burn period as to the sound
  and how it changes with Amp as well.
   
  Thanks!
   
  Did  you say sumpin? Sorry! Can't hear ya..my ears are full right now!


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





melvins said:


> when did you start using that headband? it looks like a beats headband kinda haha. and man, I really dig the look of those wood cups. Half naked man in your moms bathroom...wonder what she could be doing with it?
> 
> 
> KIDDING.


 
  hehe, I was waiting for it man. and yeah, real clean like the beats headband
  
   


  Quote: 





offshore said:


> Been waiting for my Alessandros MS1i to arrive.....
> Well, they finally arrived today and had them on my ears in less than 30sec.
> They sound really nice and I can see where burn time and an amp will just
> KICK IT IN TO HIGH GEAR!!  Now I need to put some miles on them.
> ...


 


  get him to make you an objective 2 amp.. and I use mine at 0 and 1.5x gain.. I never actually use the higher gain setting at all, I just leave it at 0 (or would it be 1)?


----------



## Melvins

OR get an LD1+ . I actually dig the appearance of the original grado headband more, but HEY they aren't my headphones. Those would be on my head...


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





melvins said:


> OR get an LD1+ . I actually dig the appearance of the original grado headband more, but HEY they aren't my headphones. Those would be on my head...


 


  this one is lighter, easily adjustable (I don't consider grados adjustable because I have to use rodlocks with them) and my cups were built to fit it..  

 I don't mind the looks of the original grado band either though... I just had some drivers to use with that. So, I opted to use this band, it works well.


----------



## Melvins

yeah. I mean it looks good. I just am a sucker for leather. ERRR PLEATHER


----------



## offshore

Still listening to my Alessandro MS1i....WOW!! Loving it...jsut listened to Jimi Hendrix "Voodoo Child" Live!!!
By the way my music consist of  38,086 songs!!! that's right I finally went over the 38k mark! 
About 10% are considered "Double" because I may have the studio version and a LIVE version of the same song!!
Anyway...it;s over 250gigs of Music ...109.7 days of continous music!!


----------



## Melvins

haha awesome, I have around 27K songs, many of which aren't doubles, and it turns out is 187 GB of music, which equates to 78 days


----------



## chrislangley4253

I'm tied with Melvins
   
  a lot more GB's though, around 300 (flac)


----------



## MohawkUS

How do you guys get so much music? I have about 1,800 songs, of course I collect I'd say 95% of my music on CD, and I've got about 1% of it on vinyl(just starting into vinyl)


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





mohawkus said:


> How do you guys get so much music? I have about 1,800 songs, of course I collect I'd say 95% of my music on CD, and I've got about 1% of it on vinyl(just starting into vinyl)


 


  I have a lot of friends who share with me.  A WHOLE LOT OF FRIENDS


----------



## Melvins

and by friends do you mean GOOGLE. and by google do you mean blogspots. and by blogspots do you mean mediafire links. Because if you mean all those things, then yeap, I have a lot of friends too.
   
  Chris, do you use an external?


----------



## Melvins

the reason I invested in cans and this hobby is because I listen to a ton of music. Not vice-versa.


----------



## chrislangley4253

I'm good friends with the google machine, yes
   
  No, well, yes. for backups.. 

 Ideally, I would have two internal drives in an external enclosure for my music. I'll do that in July when hard drives are cheaper again.


----------



## Melvins

haha why are they going to be cheaper in July? I have a 1TB Iomega portable hard drive. Best hard drive I've ever owned. So freaking nice, is super light weight, and amazingly tiny. 
   
  http://go.iomega.com/en-us/products/external-hard-drive-portable/ego-portable-series-mac-edition/ego-black-mac/?partner=4760


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





melvins said:


> haha why are they going to be cheaper in July? I have a 1TB Iomega portable hard drive. Best hard drive I've ever owned. So freaking nice, is super light weight, and amazingly tiny.
> 
> http://go.iomega.com/en-us/products/external-hard-drive-portable/ego-portable-series-mac-edition/ego-black-mac/?partner=4760


 

 they are sky high right now.. because of flooding in Thailand


----------



## offshore

I use to write music reviews for a lifestyle magazine and got tons of music from record companies.
  Plus, I bought a lot myself... I still have about 300 cd's I still need to go through and upload to my digital collection.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





offshore said:


> I use to write music reviews for a lifestyle magazine and got tons of music from record companies.
> Plus, I bought a lot myself... I still have about 300 cd's I still need to go through and upload to my digital collection.


 


  i'm ripping right now.


----------



## thelostMIDrange

chris, what program are you using? I used dbpoweramp with great results. Only thing I would suggest, which I wish I would have done....there is an option to standardize volumes of your rippings so that when they are played later, they are encoded some how to have about equal volumes, I think some players cna try to do this as well but from what I understand that doesn't work most of the time...........so it's best to do it right from the start when you rip....I have 50gigs of flacs and volumes that range from soft to holy crap !  It sucks.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





thelostmidrange said:


> chris, what program are you using? I used dbpoweramp with great results. Only thing I would suggest, which I wish I would have done....there is an option to standardize volumes of your rippings so that when they are played later, they are encoded some how to have about equal volumes, I think some players cna try to do this as well but from what I understand that doesn't work most of the time...........so it's best to do it right from the start when you rip....I have 50gigs of flacs and volumes that range from soft to holy crap !  It sucks.


 


  Exact Audio Copy.
   
  "[size=11pt]Friends don't let friends normalize their EAC rips. Don't ever do it."[/size]

 [size=11pt]If you normalize the rip, it will change the files themselves and you will not be left with an exact copy of the CD (what you want for the sake of preservation).[/size]
   
  [size=11pt]There is software that will detect the volume of a recording and normalize it within the media player, but I don't really suggest using that either.[/size]
   
  [size=11pt]I use foobar2k w/ the wasapi plug in and I rip my stuff in flac and do not normalize. I have about 150 gigs of flac right now[/size]
   
  [size=11pt]I should mention that dbpoweramp is a great program and I use it when I need to convert large amounts of audio files (converting my whole flac library to v0  for use on my DAP as I type). However, I would suggest looking into Exact Audio Copy.[/size]


----------



## dorino

Isn't it generally ideal to rip exact, play with the max volume (skipping windows kernel if that's an obstacle) in order to feed bit-perfect audio to the DAC?


----------



## Gwarmi

I use ASIO and the full version of J Play mini - highly recommend you guys give the demo a rip, it's a nice
   lift all round for your music (demo only works for a few minutes to give you a taste and then it cuts out)
   
   Some big collections abound here, I'm still sitting on about 120Gb for about 295 albums - but I tend
   to sit on playing the same stuff over and over again until I get sick of it and then move on to fresh material.


----------



## thelostMIDrange

then how does the volume get normalized? my player doesn't do it.....it has something called pregain but that doesn't seem to do anything for me?


----------



## dorino

Quote: 





thelostmidrange said:


> then how does the volume get normalized? my player doesn't do it.....it has something called pregain but that doesn't seem to do anything for me?


 

 I think the ideal way is to do it yourself, controlling the volume via amp.


----------



## Questhate

Quote: 





thelostmidrange said:


> then how does the volume get normalized? my player doesn't do it.....it has something called pregain but that doesn't seem to do anything for me?


 

 What player are you using? 
   
  If you're using Foobar, you can normalize the playback volumes under File --> Preferences --> Playback --> ReplayGain 
   
  I'd leave the normalizing to the playback side of things, and not the encoding side since you want to keep the source files as close to the source as possible.


----------



## thelostMIDrange

I guess foobar is for the computer? I am talking portable players. The sanza fuse doesn't normalize anything for me.


----------



## dorino

MID:
   
  ReplayGain should be on the Sansa Fuze. If not, Rockbox should have support for it. http://www.rockbox.org/wiki/SansaFuze
   
  You need to give your tracks ReplayGain meta-data, so download MediaMonkey and start it. Get your music into the program and set up volume leveling under Tools -> Options -> Volume Leveling.
   
  Select your music and Tools -> Analyze Volume. Do not "Level Track Volume". Anyway, it'll probably need to run over night to do a whole collection. Be careful to normalize per album or something if that's what you want, unless you want your tracks all normalized to eachother for some reason.
   
  EDIT: Foobar also has this feature! I've been using foobar for awhile but never noticed it. I typically don't bother normalizing my music.


----------



## Chris_Himself

I saw some kid wearing PS-500's today. I kinda tailed him for a bit and he was listening to dubstep rather audibly while walking to class... but he made it to class before I could shoulder tap him and engage in what could possibly be the nerdiest conversation possible LOL
   
  Alright spill the beans, which one of you dodged me today?
   
  I wonder if PS500 is better than RS-2?
   
  I'll have to Ocean's 11 him to find out mehehehe


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> I saw some kid wearing PS-500's today. I kinda tailed him for a bit and he was listening to dubstep rather audibly while walking to class... but he made it to class before I could shoulder tap him and engage *in what could possibly be the nerdiest conversation possible LOL*
> 
> Alright spill the beans, which one of you dodged me today?
> 
> ...


 

  
   You might have scared the hell out of him


----------



## Melvins

Whose waling around with such valuable cans is the real question


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





dorino said:


> Isn't it generally ideal to rip exact, play with the max volume (skipping windows kernel if that's an obstacle) in order to feed bit-perfect audio to the DAC?


 
  yes
  
   


  Quote: 





dorino said:


> I think the ideal way is to do it yourself, controlling the volume via amp.


 

 yes
   


  Quote: 





questhate said:


> What player are you using?
> 
> If you're using Foobar, you can normalize the playback volumes under File --> Preferences --> Playback --> ReplayGain
> 
> I'd leave the normalizing to the playback side of things, and not the encoding side since you want to keep the source files as close to the source as possible.


 

 yes
   


  Quote: 





thelostmidrange said:


> I guess foobar is for the computer? I am talking portable players. The sanza fuse doesn't normalize anything for me.


 


  yes. Look into getting Rockbox for the fuze, if you have an older one. 


  Quote: 





dorino said:


> MID:
> 
> ReplayGain should be on the Sansa Fuze. If not, Rockbox should have support for it. http://www.rockbox.org/wiki/SansaFuze
> 
> ...


 


  pretty much beat me to the punch


  Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> I saw some kid wearing PS-500's today. I kinda tailed him for a bit and he was listening to dubstep rather audibly while walking to class... but he made it to class before I could shoulder tap him and engage in what could possibly be the nerdiest conversation possible LOL
> 
> Alright spill the beans, which one of you dodged me today?
> 
> ...


 


   
  Love it when this happens
  
  Quote: 





melvins said:


> Whose waling around with such valuable cans is the real question


 
  Prolly figures no one realizes what he has.. I walk around campus with my magnums, knowing that no one knows what they are worth.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> You might have scared the hell out of him


 


  I am adorable. Nobody is scared of me.


  Quote: 





melvins said:


> Whose waling around with such valuable cans is the real question


 


 College kids can sometimes be the most entitled people in my town, it's sad but it is what it is. I mean I'm in class right now and somebody is just in class browsing Reddit on a 2000 dollar Macbook Air in front of me


----------



## rdnrvn

If we guys can spend over $500 just for a pair of headphones, I think you are allowed to get a Macbook Air for $1300 or whatever it costs. Even just to browse Reddit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> College kids can sometimes be the most entitled people in my town, it's sad but it is what it is. I mean I'm in class right now and somebody is just in class browsing Reddit on a 2000 dollar Macbook Air in front of me


----------



## davidgotsa

So what? People aren't allowed to spend money on whatever they want and can afford? What's your point?
  Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> I am adorable. Nobody is scared of me.
> 
> 
> College kids can sometimes be the most entitled people in my town, it's sad but it is what it is. I mean I'm in class right now and somebody is just in class browsing Reddit on a 2000 dollar Macbook Air in front of me


----------



## Melvins

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> I am adorable. Nobody is scared of me.
> 
> 
> College kids can sometimes be the most entitled people in my town, it's sad but it is what it is. I mean I'm in class right now and somebody is just in class browsing Reddit on a 2000 dollar Macbook Air in front of me


 


  lol and you are clearly browsing headfi.
   
  I mean, Grado's just look plain silly in public. That, and you can't even get the full quietness that the cans deserve to really benefit the listening experience, so what's the point? I would just use a pair of ibuds in public and just wait to go back to my dorm/house/whatever to get the full experience of the grado's. Obviously others feel differently about the situation


----------



## Melvins

Quote: 





davidgotsa said:


> So what? People aren't allowed to spend money on whatever they want and can afford? What's your point?


 


  Capitalism promotes greed. GREED IS GOOD DOE RITE


----------



## Melvins

Socialism promotes entitlement though. So. Where's the median.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





davidgotsa said:


> So what? People aren't allowed to spend money on whatever they want and can afford? What's your point?


 

 Mad engines full speed ahead
   


  Quote: 





melvins said:


> lol and you are clearly browsing headfi.
> 
> I mean, Grado's just look plain silly in public. That, and you can't even get the full quietness that the cans deserve to really benefit the listening experience, so what's the point? I would just use a pair of ibuds in public and just wait to go back to my dorm/house/whatever to get the full experience of the grado's. Obviously others feel differently about the situation


 


 Professional slacker here. It's day one of circuit analysis class at SJSU. We're on semester terms so I can afford to space out just for today.
   
  Oh trust me, Grados look redickyoulus in public, but you can listen to them quietly amongst other people and it turns out fine. I like having situational awareness when I'm out and about too at the expense of not really being able to hear as much I suppose. I'm not refuting anybody else's points on them, I just have my own reasons for carrying a pair on me everyday


----------



## rogan

im thinking of going 'backwards' with my music collection, as 90% of my library (6,000 songs or so) its 256kbit or less
   
  currently looking into the cost of getting my favourite 300-400 albums on CD


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





melvins said:


> Socialism promotes entitlement though. So. Where's the median.


 

 we will blow ourselves up before we find the answer
   


  Quote: 





rogan said:


> im thinking of going 'backwards' with my music collection, as 90% of my library (6,000 songs or so) its 256kbit or less
> 
> currently looking into the cost of getting my favourite 300-400 albums on CD


 

 Ouch... Perhaps you could just slowly build up the library.. instead of grabbing 400 albums at once, although that is a good starting point and is actually how I kicked off my collection


----------



## Deckard1979

Yeah, know that feeling... but imagine the expense (not to mention the additional storage requirements).
   
  I have about 350 cds, the rest is digital and the majority of that is lossy (WMA VBA 256-320 or similar... some lower).
   
  Already spend more than is probably acceptable on music/equipment though.
  
  Quote: 





rogan said:


> im thinking of going 'backwards' with my music collection, as 90% of my library (6,000 songs or so) its 256kbit or less
> 
> currently looking into the cost of getting my favourite 300-400 albums on CD


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





deckard1979 said:


> Yeah, know that feeling... but imagine the expense (not to mention the additional storage requirements).
> 
> I have about 350 cds, the rest is digital and the majority of that is lossy (WMA VBA 256-320 or similar... some lower).
> 
> *Already spend more than is probably acceptable on music/equipment though.*


 
  Impossible, if it's worth it to you, it's worth it.


----------



## Deckard1979

Wife and baby might not agree though 
   
  Although a fun thing must be when your kid's old enough to start grabbing cds from the cabinet and playing them - looking forward to that.
  
  Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> Impossible, if it's worth it to you, it's worth it.


----------



## rogan

Well yeah i thought i could make a fun project out of it here's my plan
   
  im a web designer and a computer science grad, so my plan was to add a project page to my perosnal website with the list of CD's on it and get my friends, family, twitter, facebook friends (people who actually care of course) to look in their local charity/record shops for anything on the list, update the list as i buy 
   
  maybe even set a £5 limit per CD and see how far i get


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





deckard1979 said:


> Wife and baby might not agree though
> 
> Although a fun thing must be when your kid's old enough to start grabbing cds from the cabinet and playing them - looking forward to that.


 

 hah, with kids in the picture.. Very little is worth it anymore. I think I'd naturally funnel almost every dime into my child.. (luckily not planning to have any kids)
   


  Quote: 





rogan said:


> Well yeah i thought i could make a fun project out of it here's my plan
> 
> im a web designer and a computer science grad, so my plan was to add a project page to my perosnal website with the list of CD's on it and get my friends, family, twitter, facebook friends (people who actually care of course) to look in their local charity/record shops for anything on the list, update the list as i buy
> 
> maybe even set a £5 limit per CD and see how far i get


 
  very cool idea!


----------



## dorino

rogan, that sounds suspiciously similar to a "wish list"


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





dorino said:


> rogan, that sounds suspiciously similar to a "wish list"


 


  that's really what it is. I think I'll ask for nothing but LP's for my birthday. I'll set a price limit like he did though. make people search a bit  Also, a buy local rule


----------



## dorino

I don't like limiting myself to buying electronics or CDs or books or anything locally. I generally do buy locally, anyway, because that's where the prices are best... But if I see something on eBay that I want going for cheap I'll try for it. Likewise with classified sites.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





dorino said:


> I don't like limiting myself to buying electronics or CDs or books or anything locally. I generally do buy locally, anyway, because that's where the prices are best... But if I see something on eBay that I want going for cheap I'll try for it. Likewise with classified sites.


 


  I just like to support the local businesses. totally a personal thing


----------



## dorino

Ah. I'm just cheap.


----------



## MohawkUS

I wish I could get the music I want locally, I usually have to buy it off people in France or Sweden. I did buy my turntable locally though.


----------



## rogan

AHa i dont mean get other people to buy them for me!
   
  I mean if they see them, pick em up and ill pay them back


----------



## dorino

Quote: 





rogan said:


> AHa i dont mean get other people to buy them for me!
> 
> I mean if they see them, pick em up and ill pay them back


 

 Ah! I'd just let them pay


----------



## Deckard1979

Used to be the same... there's this store in Bristol (UK) called 'Rise', which I loved.  Thing is, at the time we were renting a quite expensive (for us) apartment, and the guy downstairs used to listen to music so loud and so regularly that it made staying there highly annoying (actually bought my PX350s for the sole reason of trying to block out their sound).
   
  A few months later I discovered that the downstairs neighbour making all that noise... was none other than the store manager at _Rise_.
   
  So I had to boycott it and buy from Amazon instead 
  
  Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> I just like to support the local businesses. totally a personal thing


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





deckard1979 said:


> Used to be the same... there's this store in Bristol (UK) called 'Rise', which I loved.  Thing is, at the time we were renting a quite expensive (for us) apartment, and the guy downstairs used to listen to music so loud and so regularly that it made staying there highly annoying (actually bought my PX350s for the sole reason of trying to block out their sound).
> 
> A few months later I discovered that the downstairs neighbour making all that noise... was none other than the store manager at _Rise_.
> 
> So I had to boycott it and buy from Amazon instead


 
  we have two good record stores still in st louis (probably more than two, but two larger ones) and one of them is actually closing soon


----------



## Melvins

God Vinyl is just one more thing I don't have the money for but totally want to go out and just splurge on.


----------



## thelostMIDrange

you guys know that there are very few places left that press vinyl anymore and like tube manufactue, is sort of a dying art. Modern production tubes do not compare to 40's 50's stock when tubes were king. they were used everywhere from hospitals to industry, defense etc. And theguys who made them were way more knowledgable about how to put them together and less restrictions on chemicals that could be used etc.   Now they are made primarily in china and russia by folks who are not as indepth or hardcore....When a tube is needed to keep a hospital air breather running for example, the tube was designed to really be robust and fail-safe.................I think it's the same with vinyl because new presses of my favorite lp's and generally new presses of new artists have a different flair than presses made in the 60's 70's and 80's.....I have a half dozen different presses of led zeppelin II for example with varying sonics.....Recently bought a new press of ramones rocket to russia and was kind of displeased compared to my old press. The new presses almost seem to be too warm and dark.  This is my experience with new presses vs old. Still I enjoy new vinyl but found it odd that these changes seem to be happening....I wonder if the masters are remastered somehow or if it's just the different pressing plants that are still online? Plus they are asking $20-30 a lp these days ! I can't afford that too often. I usually search out the best looking original press I can find and just live with some pops and cracks once in a while. It's all good though and glad to see the kids spinning the vinyl and using tube guitar amps cranked up ! things seem to be coming full circle in the last few years. I sense good trends happening. It was a dark 15 years through from '90-2005....america's sonic equivalent to the dark ages !


----------



## Deckard1979

It's pretty remarkable, though, that these retro-technologies have lasted as long as they have.  It's a testament to their warm sound and their character - having those huge LP sleeves gracing your living room is a pretty nice feeling, and the tube-amp appeal must be similar.
   
  (Sadly I have neither a record collection or a tube amp!)
  
  Quote: 





thelostmidrange said:


> you guys know that there are very few places left that press vinyl anymore and like tube manufactue, is sort of a dying art. Modern production tubes do not compare to 40's 50's stock when tubes were king. they were used everywhere from hospitals to industry, defense etc. And theguys who made them were way more knowledgable about how to put them together and less restrictions on chemicals that could be used etc.   Now they are made primarily in china and russia by folks who are not as indepth or hardcore....When a tube is needed to keep a hospital air breather running for example, the tube was designed to really be robust and fail-safe.................I think it's the same with vinyl because new presses of my favorite lp's and generally new presses of new artists have a different flair than presses made in the 60's 70's and 80's.....I have a half dozen different presses of led zeppelin II for example with varying sonics.....Recently bought a new press of ramones rocket to russia and was kind of displeased compared to my old press. The new presses almost seem to be too warm and dark.  This is my experience with new presses vs old. Still I enjoy new vinyl but found it odd that these changes seem to be happening....I wonder if the masters are remastered somehow or if it's just the different pressing plants that are still online? Plus they are asking $20-30 a lp these days ! I can't afford that too often. I usually search out the best looking original press I can find and just live with some pops and cracks once in a while. It's all good though and glad to see the kids spinning the vinyl and using tube guitar amps cranked up ! things seem to be coming full circle in the last few years. I sense good trends happening. It was a dark 15 years through from '90-2005....america's sonic equivalent to the dark ages !


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





thelostmidrange said:


> *you guys know that there are very few places left that press vinyl anymore* and like tube manufactue, is sort of a dying art. Modern production tubes do not compare to 40's 50's stock when tubes were king. they were used everywhere from hospitals to industry, defense etc. And theguys who made them were way more knowledgable about how to put them together and less restrictions on chemicals that could be used etc.   Now they are made primarily in china and russia by folks who are not as indepth or hardcore....When a tube is needed to keep a hospital air breather running for example, the tube was designed to really be robust and fail-safe.................I think it's the same with vinyl because new presses of my favorite lp's and generally new presses of new artists have a different flair than presses made in the 60's 70's and 80's.....I have a half dozen different presses of led zeppelin II for example with varying sonics.....Recently bought a new press of ramones rocket to russia and was kind of displeased compared to my old press. The new presses almost seem to be too warm and dark.  This is my experience with new presses vs old. Still I enjoy new vinyl but found it odd that these changes seem to be happening....*I wonder if the masters are remastered somehow or if it's just the different pressing plants that are still online*? Plus they are asking $20-30 a lp these days ! I can't afford that too often. *I usually search out the best looking original press I can find and just live with some pops and cracks once in a while*. It's all good though and glad to see the kids spinning the vinyl and using *tube guitar amps* cranked up ! things seem to be coming full circle in the last few years. I sense good trends happening. It was a dark 15 years through from '90-2005....america's sonic equivalent to the dark ages !


 
  1) A lot of vinyl pressing companies are actually *opening up*. a friend of a friend opened up a business that exclusively deals in releasing vinyl for artists! (The damn hipsters are the main reason why vinyl is catching on, it's trendy.. I just, I feel really connected to vinyl. That being said, I don't spin much anymore, I need to get my hands on a good turntable and some speakers)
   
  2) probably both, the albums are getting tweaked a bit and they aren't being pressed exactly the same. 
   
  3) same here, I prefer to buy older vinyl, when I do buy
   
  4) hell yeah tube guitar amps! I need some new tubes for my amp actually. My wrists are too bad to play much anymore, it's really a bummer. 
   
   
  Sonic dark ages, I like that.


----------



## dorino

Vinyl is catching on because of hipsters, yeah. For once, I'm okay with hipsters when it comes to this. I'm still a big fan of digital audio, and think vinyl is definitely overrated in the hifi community (maybe not so much head-fi...) but it's nice and nostalgic.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





dorino said:


> Vinyl is catching on because of hipsters, yeah. For once, I'm okay with hipsters when it comes to this. I'm still a big fan of digital audio, and think vinyl is definitely overrated in the hifi community (maybe not so much head-fi...) but it's nice and nostalgic.


 


  Digital>Vinyl for me. Even Vinyl rips have all the little pops and cracks, no dynamics or imaging. They do have a warm sound and that works with SOME albums but as a majority I feel Vinyl is outdated, obsolete, and antiquated.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Digital>Vinyl for me. Even Vinyl rips have all the little pops and cracks, no dynamics or imaging. They do have a warm sound and that works with SOME albums but as a majority I feel Vinyl is outdated, obsolete, and antiquated.


 


 I could not agree with you more.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  That said, I grew up listening to Vinyl with my father.  We would spend hours and hours listening to all sorts of music.
   
  I also have a bunch of records stored myself.  Like 60+ of them.  Not sure what to do with them as I have not had a working turntable in years.
   
  ..


----------



## dorino

That's what I mean when I say nostalgia.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





bloodypenguin said:


> I could not agree with you more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Give them to me next time i'm in Chi-town?


----------



## DesireUsername

Quote: 





anetode said:


> Grados _appear _to be engineered in line with the lo-fi aesthetic and they're good enough to clearly render that contrast between distortion and melody which defines a lot of modern lo-fi.


 

  
  Just curious why is this would be the case?


----------



## Bee inthe Attic

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Digital>Vinyl for me. Even Vinyl rips have all the little pops and cracks, no dynamics or imaging. They do have a warm sound and that works with SOME albums but as a majority I feel Vinyl is outdated, obsolete, and antiquated.


 

  
  Blasphemy !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Just as I use different cans/amps for different genres/music, there are some albums that I would only listen to on vinyl (like The Velvet Underground and Tom Waits, for example).
   
  And I have to say that listening to vinyl with Grado's sounds amazing (I'm using 225i's with c-pads). Much better pairing than with my Senns or Beyers.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





bee inthe attic said:


> Blasphemy !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   People often forget that Grado are still a phono cartridge company, especially in Europe where the Reference, Master and Statement series are still seen
   as viable cartridges for $10,000 turntables


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





bee inthe attic said:


> Blasphemy !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  this is why I said vinyl works with SOME albums.


----------



## Melvins

Or with all, again, preference.


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Digital>Vinyl for me. Even Vinyl rips have all the little pops and cracks, no dynamics or imaging. They do have a warm sound and that works with SOME albums but as a majority I feel Vinyl is outdated, obsolete, and antiquated.


 

  
  I think the real Neil Young has a little different opinion of vinyl than I do, but I'm with you. I'm sure the medium has it's rewards, but what's the point. Been there...done that. The storage and convenience advantage of digital versus vinyl far outweighs whatever advantages in SQ that are gained IMO. That said, there was something very special about spending a couple of hours at the record store back in the day and flipping through records.


----------



## DesireUsername

Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> I think the real Neil Young has a little different opinion of vinyl than I do, but I'm with you. I'm sure the medium has it's rewards, but what's the point. Been there...done that. The storage and convenience advantage of digital versus vinyl far outweighs whatever advantages in SQ that are gained IMO. That said, there was something very special about spending a couple of hours at the record store back in the day and flipping through records.


 


  Just curious, how badly will you suffer from getting a cheap (under $200) turntable?


----------



## thelostMIDrange

a nice budget tt is the rega p1. you can get one used for $200. Find a used elys2 cartridge off ebay and will be a nice budget setup.


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





desireusername said:


> Just curious, how badly will you suffer from getting a cheap (under $200) turntable?


 


 Are you suggesting that I rediscover vinyl?
   
  I think the only thing that would suffer would be my sanity from  falling furrther down the head fi rabbit hole. When I satrted reading head fi a couple of years ago I just wanted a descent pair of headphones (SR60's), then I wanted a DAC, then I wanted a better pair of Grado's (SR225's), then I wanted a better DAC, then I wanted a better pair of Grado's, then I wanted wood, then a vintage receiver, then some speakers, and then....


----------



## MohawkUS

Speaking of vintage... I pickup up a Dual 1209 for $160. There are some very nice tables under $200.. and then you need a phono amp, and records(which tend to cost 3x more than CDs), and then you need a table or desk sturdy enough to reduce vibrations.... head-fi should be age restricted. This place is toxic for an 18 year old like me.


----------



## thelostMIDrange

headfi rabbit hole ! how true


----------



## DesireUsername

Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> Are you suggesting that I rediscover vinyl?
> 
> I think the only thing that would suffer would be my sanity from  falling furrther down the head fi rabbit hole. When I satrted reading head fi a couple of years ago I just wanted a descent pair of headphones (SR60's), then I wanted a DAC, then I wanted a better pair of Grado's (SR225's), then I wanted a better DAC, then I wanted a better pair of Grado's, then I wanted wood, then a vintage receiver, then some speakers, and then....


 

 I was speaking more for myself, but it looks like your inner audiophile is calling you to get a turntable.


----------



## Melvins

I've heard so many people swear up and down that vinyl sounds so much better though. Not just better but like legs and arms above digital, better.


----------



## MohawkUS

melvins said:


> I've heard so many people swear up and down that vinyl sounds so much better though. Not just better but like legs and arms above digital, better.




It could just be the mastering. I know for a fact that Electric Wizard brickwalls their CDs, and the vinyls are supposdly much much better. With metal vinyl is generally a lot better, but I can't tell you for sure until I get my vinyl setup up and running.


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





desireusername said:


> I was speaking more for myself, but it looks like your inner audiophile is calling you to get a turntable.


 

 Not really, the thought may have crossed my inner audiophiles mind, but my inner pragmatist went over and gave it a good smack. I have a source so that's not really an issue. The issue as Mowhawk referenced is adding vinyl to the mix is slighly more complicated than just adding a turn table. You need a source, a table to sit it on, a new cartridge perhaps, and some records. If I still had all the records I had collected from back in the day perhaps it would be a thought worth entertaining, but I dont; and having a separate vinyl collection complicates things even more, because now there are storage issues. So the whole question really becomes a matter of value. The medium has it's charm for sure. The acolytes of vinyl I'm sure have rediscovered the magic of music in that format. The problem for me personally is, I dont live somewhere with a record store. So there is no place for me to go and thumb through records or a bargain bin, nor as I've alredy mentioned, do I have an old collection of records that can be brought back to life. It's not a medium the industry really supports either, so as whitecrow said, it's a medium that is antiquated. I would also say it's one that lends itself more to a speaker based system than a headphone based system. Although that point is potentially very debatable.  From my perspective the trade offs of a digital system  versus an analog system, is what used to take a great deal of space, and needed to be stationary for practical reasons, is now very portable. Entire mucic collections can be stored on devices that fit in your pocket, and those devices can efficiently drive a nice set of heaphones, preferably Grado's of course


----------



## Melvins

THE WIZARD probably have some great sounding Vinyl. I'm sure a ton of drone/doom/sludge what have you sounds particularly great, if anything cus it's loud as hell and amazing as is


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





melvins said:


> THE WIZARD probably have some great sounding Vinyl. I'm sure a ton of drone/doom/sludge what have you sounds particularly great, if anything cus it's loud as hell and amazing as is


 


  You should check out Ghost, a newer doom/black metal band...they sound like Pink Floyd and Demon....or  Blue Oyster Cult and Blacksabath. Don't know about Vinyl on them but the CD sounded just find.


----------



## MohawkUS

whitecrow said:


> You should check out Ghost, a newer doom/black metal band...they sound like Pink Floyd and Demon....or  Blue Oyster Cult and Blacksabath. Don't know about Vinyl on them but the CD sounded just find.




I love that band, though I'm not sure I would call them metal. Its hard to call a band metal after they do a Beatles cover.


----------



## rogan

Got my grado's 125i today
   
  Few things which i was surprised at, EQing to a sort of 'bass boost' type curve makes rock music sound better on these  (IMO) think itll improve then my LD MK II arrives
   
  but they are fantastic, i love them, i want to find some bowl cups in the UK as i like closing my ears in but my oh my these things are perfect


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





mohawkus said:


> I love that band, though I'm not sure I would call them metal. Its hard to call a band metal after they do a Beatles cover.


 


  yea...but they played at doom fest, chaos fest, and death fest....metal venues need to be more creative with names.


----------



## Sinpathy

Hey there guys, I've chosen Grado as the brand for my first foray into audiophilia. However, I'm actually not sure as to what I should buy. I've only got around USD$160, and I'm conflicted between picking up a SR80i along with a cMoyBB to drive them, or straight out buying SR125i's. I'm kind of leaning toward the cans + amp, but I'd like to hear your opinions on it. I also own a pair of Yuin PK3's if it makes a difference.


----------



## offshore

I was on a similar budget and I chose the Alessandro MS1i...
  I'm so fricking happy I did! i also purchased the L-Cush ear pads
  and they make a world of difference from the flat pads.
  Also, at first my ears got warm and a little uncomfortable so 
  I stretched open the headband a little so the pressure eased up
  and again A WORLD of DIFFERENCE...Now they are incredibly comfortable.
  The Alessandro  Series cost me $110.
  I couldn't be more happy with my HP'z...
  I've already got about 55 hrs of burn time and they get better.
   
  I listen to a cross genre of music...from Latin Jazz to Punk to Hip-Hop to Classical.
  And it all sounds great!
   
  Luis


----------



## Posam

So I just got my (used) RS1is today and noticed the glue on the wire inside the cup (I am aware of the messy glue around the driver but that's a known thing it seems) and there are markings INSIDE the housing (looks like either SI or S1). Is this normal?


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





posam said:


> So I just got my (used) RS1is today and noticed the glue on the wire inside the cup (I am aware of the messy glue around the driver but that's a known thing it seems) and there are markings INSIDE the housing (looks like either SI or S1). Is this normal?


 

 For Grado...yes. As long as they work, no worries.


----------



## Melvins

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> You should check out Ghost, a newer doom/black metal band...they sound like Pink Floyd and Demon....or  Blue Oyster Cult and Blacksabath. Don't know about Vinyl on them but the CD sounded just find.


 


  haha you didn't look at my last fm account did you? I love Ghost, although I know a ton of metal heads that loath them. All act without enough substance. They played at Deathfest last year and my friends who went didn't even bother seeing them. I personally really dig Ghost.


----------



## Gwarmi

Courtesy of someone in the Phillipines -
   
   A rare one off, no idea if it's Johnny G factory spec - *Gold PS1000 *
   
* *


----------



## zazex

Quote: 





sinpathy said:


> Hey there guys, I've chosen Grado as the brand for my first foray into audiophilia. However, I'm actually not sure as to what I should buy. I've only got around USD$160, and I'm conflicted between picking up a SR80i along with a cMoyBB to drive them, or straight out buying SR125i's. I'm kind of leaning toward the cans + amp, but I'd like to hear your opinions on it. I also own a pair of Yuin PK3's if it makes a difference.


 
   
  The Grado phones I've owned - the 80, 125, 225, 225i, and 325is.
   
  The only one left is the 225i.
   
   
  They're really worth the upgrade from the 125, and I even like them more than the 325is in many ways.
  I know I'm not alone in having the opinion that they're the sweet spot in the Prestige Series line;
  and the best overall value.
   
  Also, you can wait on the amp because they're very easy to drive.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Courtesy of someone in the Phillipines -
> 
> A rare one off, no idea if it's Johnny G factory spec - *Gold PS1000*


 


  HOLY ****! THAT'S EPIC! Could it be a sign of a limited edition of what's to come? Or simply gold sputtering target know-how!


----------



## Sinpathy

Quote: 





zazex said:


> The Grado phones I've owned - the 80, 125, 225, 225i, and 325is.
> 
> The only one left is the 225i.
> 
> ...


 


  I'm sorry, I didn't really understand your post. What I meant is that I don't own either of them, and I was wondering which would be a better overall deal to get. The SR125i's or the SR80's with the amp, since they are around the same price. I'm sorry if my post was worded awkwardly.


----------



## MohawkUS

sinpathy said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't really understand your post. What I meant is that I don't own either of them, and I was wondering which would be a better overall deal to get. The SR125i's or the SR80's with the amp, since they are around the same price. I'm sorry if my post was worded awkwardly.




When I had the SR-80i I tried it off of my Sansa Fuze and found it pretty harsh sounding. It still sounded great of course, I think you will get the better sound out of the 80 and an amp than you will get out of the 125 without one.


----------



## Sinpathy

Quote: 





mohawkus said:


> When I had the SR-80i I tried it off of my Sansa Fuze and found it pretty harsh sounding. It still sounded great of course, I think you will get the better sound out of the 80 and an amp than you will get out of the 125 without one.


 


  Hmm, I see. I think I'll pick these up then, and I'll post back on what I think of them. I'm reasonably excited, these being my first pair of decent headphones after all.


----------



## MohawkUS

sinpathy said:


> Hmm, I see. I think I'll pick these up then, and I'll post back on what I think of them. I'm reasonably excited, these being my first pair of decent headphones after all.



 The SR-80i was my first real pair of headphones as well, and still remains one of my favorites. I think your going to enjoy them.


----------



## DesireUsername

I've really been leaning towards the 325s. Just curious, how giant of a difference is there between say....the 80->325->RF2?
   
  Overall I can gather that the higher you go they seem to be brighter/more detailed.
   
  If I were to buy the 80s then I would likely look into modding them, not so much for the RF. I'm morbidly terrified I would break something.
   
  Just curious on your opinions. I currently use the Sennheiser HD595, if that makes any difference.


----------



## Mercuttio

Do you mean RS2?
   
  If so,
   
  I'd say the 325 is the brightest of what you've got listed there. The RS2 is warmer and has less treble energy. I think you get similar levels of detail in each. Personally, I'm happy to pay a little more for warmth. I don't think you really need to modify the RS2 to get good sound. 
   
  Coming from the 598 you'll most likely enjoy the RS2 more, and probably the PS500 most of all.
  
  Quote: 





desireusername said:


> I've really been leaning towards the 325s. Just curious, how giant of a difference is there between say....the 80->325->RF2?
> 
> Overall I can gather that the higher you go they seem to be brighter/more detailed.
> 
> ...


----------



## DesireUsername

Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> Do you mean RS2?
> 
> If so,
> 
> ...


 

  
  Yes, not sure what I was trying to say, meant RS. Wow, the PS500 looks pretty crazy. I'm not sure I'm up to that price tag yet, but I'll keep an eye out for used ones. What exactly is the advantage of the PS500 over the RS2? Better drivers, warmer sound, soundstage?
   
  EDIT: Also, what exactly is the difference between the RS2 and the RS2i? Or is there?


----------



## zazex

Quote: 





sinpathy said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't really understand your post. What I meant is that I don't own either of them, and I was wondering which would be a better overall deal to get. The SR125i's or the SR80's with the amp, since they are around the same price. I'm sorry if my post was worded awkwardly.


 

 ...and I'm sorry, because I see on re-reading my post that I didn't come right out and say -
   
  If you're able to swing it financially, the 225i's are a huge step up from the 125's.
  Many regard that step up as the biggest in the Grado Prestige Series.
   
  The improvement in sound quality is all out of proportion to the $49.00 price difference.
  I was startled when I first listened to the 225i's after selling my 125's.
   
  Had I known, I would have gone directly from the 80's to the 225i's, skipping the 125's, even if
  I had to wait a little longer to get them.
   
  They will benefit from an amp, but they're not overly amp-dependent.
  Even a good $60.00 amp like the JDS Labs CMoy or the PA2V2 will make them sing..


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Anyone have tried the newest batch of Alessandro MS2i? (with brush aluminium, not glossy)
   
  I think it's sound pretty, pretty good actually. To my ears It has the most balance spectrum through all freq (high, mod, low) than any other current Grado/Alessandro line up. And for bonus, it also has nice soundstage image (it's still small compare to Beyer or Sennheiser), but it's already better than Alessandro MS-Pro (I already A/Bing them)
   
  For overall sound, I think I like (newest batch) MS2i is better than MS-Pro, MS-Pro sounds narrow, thin and peaky compare to this new MS2i. Though MS-Pro still offering more detail I think.
   
  Compare to PS500, PS500 definitely has more mid-upper bass, while MS2i has lesser bump and has more balance presentation.
   
  Actually it's really surprising me, as the old MS2i sounds so sharp/shrill to my ears, and actually the old MS2i is the only one that I hate from all Alessandro line up, but for now, looks like the position has changed drastically


----------



## Cakensaur

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> yea...but they played at doom fest, chaos fest, and death fest....metal venues need to be more creative with names.


 


  There is one called bloodstock in the uk?  also
  i saw Ghost live. they werent good. i liked them before i saw them with trivium/in flames.
  buut they were horrible live, good stage show though.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





cakensaur said:


> There is one called bloodstock in the uk?  also
> i saw Ghost live. they werent good. i liked them before i saw them with trivium/in flames.
> buut they were horrible live, good stage show though.


 


  not surprising.


----------



## Melvins

I've heard they are great live. So. I mean...


----------



## Sinpathy

If anyone's interested I ended up going with a Xonar DG to use with my PC and a Fiio E6 to go with my iPod. Unfortunately I wasn't able to order the cMoy's because of how long they'd take to ship. I live in Brazil and I had a very small window of time for the products to arrive, since I'm delivering these to a friend that's currently there. Oh well, at least I'm getting a pair of Grado's, I'm ******* pumped!
   
   
  Does anyone know how do Closure in Moscow sound on these? I imagine it'd sound pretty awesome!


----------



## MohawkUS

sinpathy said:


> If anyone's interested I ended up going with a Xonar DG to use with my PC and a Fiio E6 to go with my iPod. Unfortunately I wasn't able to order the cMoy's because of how long they'd take to ship. I live in Brazil and I had a very small window of time for the products to arrive, since I'm delivering these to a friend that's currently there. Oh well, at least I'm getting a pair of Grado's, I'm ******* pumped!
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how do Closure in Moscow sound on these? I imagine it'd sound pretty awesome!




Not familiar with the artist, but I just looked them up. They play well with my K81s which are close to the SR-80i in a lot of ways. I think you'll be happy with them.


----------



## donedj

So just joined the owner's club
  SR80i
   
  Made in USA and I dig it, at least one of the companies that decide to keep manufacturing jobs in here.
   
  Been listening to them for the last couple hours, rock and hard rock (80s, 70s)
  Woa
  These things shine in the vocals for sure, very forward right in your face
  Great for rock music for sure, digging some Van Halen right now, awesome!
   
  This is straight from the computer, not amped yet. I am not sure if amping will change it significantly.
   
  So far the music signature makes me enjoy them a lot. They sound somewhat similar to the Sennheiser HD25-1 ii's with smaller soundstage
  And whoever said these lack bass
  Well they don't at all


----------



## willmax

Quote: 





donedj said:


> So just joined the owner's club
> SR80i
> 
> Made in USA and I dig it, at least one of the companies that decide to keep manufacturing jobs in here.
> ...


 


   
  Hey thanks for bringing this conversation back on track, this “Grado Fan Club” thread had derailed big time! 
   
  You are up to a good start with the SR80i, I started my Grado journey with a MS1i and quickly moved up to the Reference Series.
  If now you are enjoying your SR80i unamped you will notice a big improvement once you start amping it. A good inexpensive option to start is either a Cmoy or a RA-1 clone amp, you can buy it from eBay for around $50 and both pair very well with Grado headphones.


----------



## Mr.Sneis

I ordered this pair of rs-1i reterminated to balanced from Moon Audio and they sound even better than I remember.  From personal experience the color of the wood is really light or blonde compared to the other pairs I have owned -- only one other pair was near this light but I think these are even lighter colored. 
   
  In the wood there are a few slight imperfections which I would say are typical of Grado but what bugs me most is in the second pic is a disfigurement in one of the legs of the cable leading to the drivers.  I am really sad that this cannot be fixed easily, and since this was a custom job I also cannot exchange. Grado build quality FTL FML!


----------



## Gwarmi

Grado build quality ~ luck of the random draw@!
   
   Before my PS1000's landed I was expecting - nicks and dents in the cups, odd discoloration between the
   left and right cup, dodgy stitching on the headband, kinks in the cable and who knows what else.
   
   Turns out that was unfounded - they're perfect bar that possibly due to the box design, the cable comes
   pre twisted in the box.


----------



## vaed

Joining the Grado club thanks to a very courteous head-fier, peterabb! I'm getting his sr60i's soon. These would be my very first pair of audiophile level headphones, so I'm kinda excited! I figure that I'm going to love them off the bat, being an avid metalhead, but are there any mods that you guys would suggest to get my feet off the ground to enjoy these guys? They have the quarter-mod on the stock pads as of now...


----------



## Melvins

The biggest mod (most noticeable) you can do without further materials is punching holes in your driver. DO DA BASS. ERR well not driver but the cloth around said driver


----------



## wje

Quote: 





donedj said:


> Made in USA and I dig it, at least one of the companies that decide to keep manufacturing jobs in here.


 
  I'm not sure how far we can take the Made in the USA stance.  When it comes to Grado, they are assembled and repaired in the U.S. - in Brooklyn, NY.  However, there have been sightings of pallets of drivers for Grado headphones in China, or on the docks after being off-loading from a shipping vessel.  So, there are some overseas opportunities that it appears Grado has had to take to stay somewhat competitive.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





wje said:


> there have been sightings of pallets of drivers for Grado headphones in China, or on the docks after being off-loading from a shipping vessel.


 

 What is the source of your info?


----------



## wje

Quote: 





pcf said:


> What is the source of your info?


 

 I've read it in a thread on one of the headphone forums.  Being that the size of the Grado facility in Brooklyn is essentially housed in a brownstone, there are some limitations that would have to be placed on their capabilities on what can be performed at that location.  There are some pictures - from Audio Junkies, I believe of the tour of the facility and you can see various shots of the working areas established.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





wje said:


> I've read it in a thread on one of the headphone forums.  Being that the size of the Grado facility in Brooklyn is essentially housed in a brownstone, there are some limitations that would have to be placed on their capabilities on what can be performed at that location.  There are some pictures - from Audio Junkies, I believe of the tour of the facility and you can see various shots of the working areas established.


 
  I have read those threads and seen the factory tour pics, just curious about where you get the "pallets of drivers for Grado headphones in China, or on the docks after being off-loading from a shipping vessel" from.
  By the way, I agree with you about Grado not producing everything in house. It is almost impossible to achieve.
   
  Cheers!


----------



## wje

Quote: 





pcf said:


> I have read those threads and seen the factory tour pics, just curious about where you get the "pallets of drivers for Grado headphones in China, or on the docks after being off-loading from a shipping vessel" from.
> By the way, I agree with you about Grado not producing everything in house. It is almost impossible to achieve.
> 
> Cheers!


 
  The point of what I posted was just passing along information that I had read so people don't buy too far into the Made in America belief.  To some degree, most items have some percentage of components that have been imported from another country.  It's really hard to find something that is 100% truly made in America.  Sure, some things do exist, but still a hybrid-approach is one that I'm open to.  If it takes a few imported parts to keep costs a bit lower, yet keep the manufacturing process in the U.S. -- meaning more jobs, then I'm all for it and we still benefit.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





mr.sneis said:


> I ordered this pair of rs-1i reterminated to balanced from Moon Audio and they sound even better than I remember.  From personal experience the color of the wood is really light or blonde compared to the other pairs I have owned -- only one other pair was near this light but I think these are even lighter colored.
> 
> In the wood there are a few slight imperfections which I would say are typical of Grado but what bugs me most is in the second pic is a disfigurement in one of the legs of the cable leading to the drivers.  I am really sad that this cannot be fixed easily, and since this was a custom job I also cannot exchange. Grado build quality FTL FML!


 


   
  That puppy should sound great on the Eddie or the Headamp.


----------



## donedj

Quote: 





wje said:


> The point of what I posted was just passing along information that I had read so people don't buy too far into the Made in America belief.  To some degree, most items have some percentage of components that have been imported from another country.  It's really hard to find something that is 100% truly made in America.  Sure, some things do exist, but still a hybrid-approach is one that I'm open to.  If it takes a few imported parts to keep costs a bit lower, yet keep the manufacturing process in the U.S. -- meaning more jobs, then I'm all for it and we still benefit.


 


  I would no way expect Grado to have every single component to be manufactured in America. At least they are finalizing the assembly here and producing jobs for the folks that need the jobs. Their headphones may have some stuff from China, but probably the other components from the US, wires, moldings etc. And in the end, I at least know that a person in America assembled this product, and I contributed to his/her job, and more I contributed to the economy of the US a lot more than buying all made in China stuff. Why would I want to spend all the profits of a good to China or another country instead of buying a Made in USA one and keep majority of them in the US.
   
  And I have been listening to the Grados since I bought them, they have been my favorite headphone so far. I do not have the uncomfortable issue at all, hopefully in the future things will not change. But for the music I listen to these phones shine, and I realize now, I should have bought them a lot earlier.


----------



## davidgotsa

Just got my first Grados, the SR80i's. While I love the sound I think it will take quite a while to get used to the comfort issue.


----------



## dorino

I'd post in the classifieds but I'm too new - Anyone selling their HF-1's?


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





davidgotsa said:


> Just got my first Grados, the SR80i's. While I love the sound I think it will take quite a while to get used to the comfort issue.


 


  Are you using S-Cush or L-Cush?
   
  The donut pads need to be worn on the ear, no part of your earlobe should be touching the mesh. It's just a ringed barrier holding the driver away from your ear... not so much a pad. This is usually the common mistake with Grados.


----------



## davidgotsa

I have no idea what they're called. They're the ones that came with them in the box.
   
   
  But actually after only a day of use they're a lot more comfortable and I wore them for 4 hours this morning without any issues whatsoever. I did wash them with shampoo and stuff which took away that "roughness" and I also stretched out the headband a little bit. Much better now! 
   
  English is my 3rd language so it's not really my strongest point, what is the "mesh"?
   
  Thanks! 
  Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Are you using S-Cush or L-Cush?
> 
> The donut pads need to be worn on the ear, no part of your earlobe should be touching the mesh. It's just a ringed barrier holding the driver away from your ear... not so much a pad. This is usually the common mistake with Grados.


----------



## dorino

Quote:


davidgotsa said:


> I have no idea what they're called. They're the ones that came with them in the box.
> 
> 
> But actually after only a day of use they're a lot more comfortable and I wore them for 4 hours this morning without any issues whatsoever. I did wash them with shampoo and stuff which took away that "roughness" and I also stretched out the headband a little bit. Much better now!
> ...


 

 I believe he's talking about the mesh covering the drivers - the white cloth thing.
   
  Anyway, the stock 80i pads are called "S-Cush" by Grado and typically referred to as "comfies" by users, despite their being not-so-comfy.


----------



## shimmer n roar

Hi, I asked this in the PS500/RS1i thread but didn't receive a response so I'll try here. Has anyone heard both the RS1i and PS500? Do they sound similar and how do they differ?


----------



## Mercuttio

They're both very nice, and the resolution is relatively equal. That is to say, you're not going to miss out on any detail in one that is present in the other. Both SOUND like Grado headphones, and have the classic Grado family sound. Punchy, great with guitars, etc. 
   
  If you want to break it down though, the differences are primarily in the emphasis each headphone places on different parts of the spectrum. The PS500 is darker, without as much top end sparkle. The midrange isn't quite as forward, and the bass is a bit more prevalent. The RS1i has more treble emphasis, and for vocals will generally be better, especially for females. That said, your personal taste may vary. 
   
  My big ding on the PS500 is one aspect of build quality; the gimbals on the PS500 are plastic as on lower end Grados, while the RS1i has those lovely metal gimbals. 
   
  Honestly, you can't go wrong with either. I prefer the RS1i, but I wouldn't kick the PS500 out of bed. 
   
  Quote: 





shimmer n roar said:


> Hi, I asked this in the PS500/RS1i thread but didn't receive a response so I'll try here. Has anyone heard both the RS1i and PS500? Do they sound similar and how do they differ?


----------



## maddin

I thought I post this family picture here:
   

   
  The newest arrival is the PS500. But since I have it only for one week it is a bit too early to say something. On some recordings the bass is a bit too much for me... but with other recordings it just sounds right to my ears...
   
  martin


----------



## wullymc

Quote: 





maddin said:


> I thought I post this family picture here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Wow!  Nice family!  Is that a Creek amp?  How are you liking it?  Please do post your findings with the PS500.  I am confused to as to go with the PS500, RS2i, or RS1i.   I currently have the Sr60i.  
   
  Also, does anyone run their Grados from the O2?  What are your impressions?  If you listen to the whole subjective vs objective thing going on it seems like the amp shouldn't colour things and you should just find the cheapest well made amp ie. O2 and invest more on headphones?
   
  Thanks


----------



## Melvins

A bunch of people use an 02 as their amp, they all seem to like it. I can honestly say I haven't heard a single negative thing on it. That being said....have you looked into a tube amp option ?


----------



## chrispyG

That's a fair statement - I bought the PS500s, but had a good listen to the RS1s as well.  The PS500s are harder hitting for sure on the bass side.  I disagree on the midrange side, as I think the greatest strength of the PS500s is their detail in the midrange and how layered they make music sound.  Whether you'd say this affects how "forward" they're judged to be is a point of discussion.  Bang on about treble - I think the RS1s are too focused on the high end, but some people may prefer that.
   
  In general, I just find the PS500s to be amazingly 3-dimensional on sound stage and I didn't hear that on the RS1s.  They sound better every time I put them on.  I have songs I've heard 100s of times on good equipment and the PS500s reveal new things I've never heard every time I put them on.  Best investment in sound I've ever made!
   
  Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> They're both very nice, and the resolution is relatively equal. That is to say, you're not going to miss out on any detail in one that is present in the other. Both SOUND like Grado headphones, and have the classic Grado family sound. Punchy, great with guitars, etc.
> 
> If you want to break it down though, the differences are primarily in the emphasis each headphone places on different parts of the spectrum. The PS500 is darker, without as much top end sparkle. The midrange isn't quite as forward, and the bass is a bit more prevalent. The RS1i has more treble emphasis, and for vocals will generally be better, especially for females. That said, your personal taste may vary.
> 
> ...


----------



## rroseperry

Question for Grado owners

How do you take your cans around? I want to bring my HF-2s to an upcoming meet, but I'm not taking that pizza box either. Suggestions?


----------



## Questhate

I got one of these: 
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/i-Pod-STORAGE-GRADO-HEADPHONES-HEADSET-HARD-CASE-BAG-/190637347756?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c62df13ac#ht_1408wt_1163
   
  It's a snug fit -- and I have to remove the pads so that they don't get smashed, but it works. I think the V-Audio cases work better, but a bit more expensive.


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





rroseperry said:


> Question for Grado owners
> How do you take your cans around? I want to bring my HF-2s to an upcoming meet, but I'm not taking that pizza box either. Suggestions?


 


  I got one of these cases from ebay. 25 inc. shipping.
   
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/V-AUDIO-Grado-Headphone-Case-fit-SR60i-SR80i-SR125i-SR325i-RS1-RS2-iPod-/110820094201?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19cd6470f9#ht_1219wt_1217
   
  very solid and fits the taller RS1 cups. It’s moulded for the grado headband and cup size. 
   
  if you have a GS1000 or PS1000, then you would want one of these
   
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Case-GRADO-SR-325I-225I-125I-SR80-SR60-Headphones-/260939914080?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item3cc13b1b60#ht_2557wt_1084


----------



## dorino

The v-audio case has been a perfect fit for me, as well. I still have that case


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> I got one of these cases from ebay. 25 inc. shipping.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/V-AUDIO-Grado-Headphone-Case-fit-SR60i-SR80i-SR125i-SR325i-RS1-RS2-iPod-/110820094201?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19cd6470f9#ht_1219wt_1217
> 
> ...


 
  Don't agree.  Got the $38 one and it does *not* accommodate the G-Cush.  Sad jackass.


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> Don't agree.  Got the $38 one and it does *not* accommodate the G-Cush.  Sad jackass.


 


  So did I and it _did_ accommodate my old PS1000. (plus some HF2s with G cush bowls). not sure what the problem was with yours...


----------



## shimmer n roar

Thanks Mercuttio, that was really helpful. Ahh the gimbals - I see what you mean. The RS1i is such a cool looking headphone. I love it's almost antique look.  
  
  Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> They're both very nice, and the resolution is relatively equal. That is to say, you're not going to miss out on any detail in one that is present in the other. Both SOUND like Grado headphones, and have the classic Grado family sound. Punchy, great with guitars, etc.
> 
> If you want to break it down though, the differences are primarily in the emphasis each headphone places on different parts of the spectrum. The PS500 is darker, without as much top end sparkle. The midrange isn't quite as forward, and the bass is a bit more prevalent. The RS1i has more treble emphasis, and for vocals will generally be better, especially for females. That said, your personal taste may vary.
> 
> ...


----------



## hifichip76

I love my Grados. I have the iGrade for portable use, the SR-125 for pretty much anything and the RS-1i for serious listening. Nice to see this thread.
   
  http://theenthusiastblog.wordpress.com/2012/02/08/grado-rs1i-headphones/


----------



## Melvins

Lucky duckkkerrr


----------



## rroseperry

Thanks for the case suggestions.


----------



## Mr.Sneis

I know this is absolutely crazy but I have recently had the opportunity to listen to 3 pairs of RS-1i's and two of them sounded very similar but the third pair sounded completely different and imo significantly better.
   
  I found an older thread of a head-fi'er dismayed by the difference b/w RS-1 and RS-1i what was interesting to me was the title of the thread which initially led me to believe he found a great deal of differences in the exact same model of headphone.  What he found instead was the changes Grado made to the RS-1i's were not really the RS-1 he remembered and cherished.  I'd say that the two RS-1i pairs that I felt sounded the same did mirror his take in his short review, but the third -- imo better sounding pair had nothing in common.  In short there was much less of a congested feeling I got with the third -- this was not something that was subtle to my ears either!
   
  I haven't had the chance to go through thoroughly and pick out the differences (nor do I think I will get the chance to) but I think the lessons learned for me are:
   
  1) If you can -- demo your pair in-person before you buy.  I think this is becoming much more important today and this is the same with any manufacturer.
  2) If you feel like your pair sounds better than others of the same model be sure to hang onto them!


----------



## pcf

Interesting. Quality variation on the same model is not new on Grado headphones so your finding didn't surprise me. RS1i I have sound more like early vintage RS1 and better than the so called "classic" or buttonless non "i" ones. Basically anything after the vintageA and before the "i" upgrade are inferior to RS1i. Then again, who knows? Maybe it is all results of the product variation.


----------



## Mr.Sneis

Yeah I've had quite a few of RS-1's/i's through my hands now.  The ones that sounded best to me were a pair of buttonless that seemed to have been produced while the i's were getting phased in/classics getting phased out (that pair was an i but box was marked as RS-1) and the recently made pair I have now.  I've also noticed the headbands are now super cheap feeling/finished compared with how they were maybe a year or two ago.  Sigh Grado.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Quote: 





rroseperry said:


> Thanks for the case suggestions.


 


 Same here.  I ended up getting the V-Audio Case for my MS1s.  Better than the shoe box they are currently in.
   
  ..


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> So did I and it _did_ accommodate my old PS1000. (plus some HF2s with G cush bowls). not sure what the problem was with yours...


 
  I'm so glad your post made me take another look at that case.  Of course the G-Cush's fit.  I'm an idiot.  Happy jackass.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Thanks!


----------



## Mercuttio

Huh, what was up with the headband? My RS1i is not quite as padded as an RS1 Classic I had a few years ago, but better than the Vintage B and other RS1 Classic I had... The leather quality seems quite good and is fully tanned, and they're quite comfortable. 
   
  I do agree about the RS1i sounding better than any RS1 Classic I've had / heard though. Shame that there's still a bit of variation, but that's always unfortunately been a side effect of the way Grado does business. Also interesting that you had a good sounding Buttonless RS1 non-i pair, because the set of those I heard really wasn't that great. The i versions I've heard have been a massive improvement.
  Quote: 





mr.sneis said:


> Yeah I've had quite a few of RS-1's/i's through my hands now.  The ones that sounded best to me were a pair of buttonless that seemed to have been produced while the i's were getting phased in/classics getting phased out (that pair was an i but box was marked as RS-1) and the recently made pair I have now.  I've also noticed the headbands are now super cheap feeling/finished compared with how they were maybe a year or two ago.  Sigh Grado.


----------



## Mr.Sneis

Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> Huh, what was up with the headband? My RS1i is not quite as padded as an RS1 Classic I had a few years ago, but better than the Vintage B and other RS1 Classic I had... The leather quality seems quite good and is fully tanned, and they're quite comfortable.
> 
> I do agree about the RS1i sounding better than any RS1 Classic I've had / heard though. Shame that there's still a bit of variation, but that's always unfortunately been a side effect of the way Grado does business. Also interesting that you had a good sounding Buttonless RS1 non-i pair, because the set of those I heard really wasn't that great. The i versions I've heard have been a massive improvement.


 


 The padded part seems to have less... meat to it?  I can't really offer pics atm but I felt right away the padding and quality of the headband felt a lot cheaper than it was. Specifically the section that comes in contact with your head.


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





mr.sneis said:


> The padded part seems to have less... meat to it?  I can't really offer pics atm but I felt right away the padding and quality of the headband felt a lot cheaper than it was. Specifically the section that comes in contact with your head.


 

  
  Why complain about the headband? The ear pads are what really are the weak point of Grado's entire lineup especially for their higher ends such as the RS, GS, and PS considering either a lack of comfort or just using cheap foam pads that wear out every couple years AND cost way more than they should.


----------



## dorino

Quote: 





posam said:


> Why complain about the headband? The ear pads are what really are the weak point of Grado's entire lineup especially for their higher ends such as the RS, GS, and PS considering either a lack of comfort or just using cheap foam pads that wear out every couple years AND cost way more than they should.


 

 just get the hd414 pads.


----------



## Mr.Sneis

Quote: 





posam said:


> Why complain about the headband? The ear pads are what really are the weak point of Grado's entire lineup especially for their higher ends such as the RS, GS, and PS considering either a lack of comfort or just using cheap foam pads that wear out every couple years AND cost way more than they should.


 


 Easy, wash the crap out of the ear pads 2-3 times or pick up some flats, or 414 pads.


----------



## Sinpathy

So, I've been listening to my SR80i's for around 3 days now. And I must say I'm absolutely in love. I can't wait until these are properly broken-in, so I can start modding! I'm very new to Hi-Fi, so I can't really describe how these sound other than "really really really nice". My favourite album to listen to so far is This Town Needs Guns' "Animals".
  My only main complaint is that after a while my head starts to ache tremendously. Does anyone have an idea as to how to lessen the pain?


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





sinpathy said:


> So, I've been listening to my SR80i's for around 3 days now. And I must say I'm absolutely in love. I can't wait until these are properly broken-in, so I can start modding! I'm very new to Hi-Fi, so I can't really describe how these sound other than "really really really nice". My favourite album to listen to so far is This Town Needs Guns' "Animals".
> My only main complaint is that after a while my head starts to ache tremendously. Does anyone have an idea as to how to lessen the pain?


 


  Your head..? not ears or inside your ear? Maybe the treble is too much for you but I don't know I've never had much of a problem with my SR80i like that.


----------



## Melvins

do you have the comfies?


----------



## Sinpathy

I do, in fact have comfies. I just quarter-modded them, and I'll listen a bit to see how the pain is now. Unfortunately I don't have any way to sell them, since I'm only a sixteen-year-old living in Brasil, and I don't want to, since I adore the sound that these babies make.
  To Posam: I'm not sure how to describe the pain, it feels like it's inside my ear canal, to be honest. I don't think it's the volume, since I haven't been listening to them at such a high volume.
  I'll listen a bit more and get back to you guys.


----------



## Arboginge911

Quote: 





sinpathy said:


> I do, in fact have comfies. I just quarter-modded them, and I'll listen a bit to see how the pain is now. Unfortunately I don't have any way to sell them, since I'm only a sixteen-year-old living in Brasil, and I don't want to, since I adore the sound that these babies make.
> To Posam: I'm not sure how to describe the pain, it feels like it's inside my ear canal, to be honest. I don't think it's the volume, since I haven't been listening to them at such a high volume.
> I'll listen a bit more and get back to you guys.


 


  Did you try bending the headband itself? That will relieve some stress on that head and might solve some of your issues


----------



## wje

Quote: 





posam said:


> Why complain about the headband? The ear pads are what really are the weak point of Grado's entire lineup especially for their higher ends such as the RS, GS, and PS considering either a lack of comfort or just using cheap foam pads that wear out every couple years AND cost way more than they should.


 

 While the foam pads do seem a bit pricey, they do tend to use a few different layers of foam in the construction.  The comfy pads are the only pads that appear to be made from one type of foam.  The others seem to be built up using some variations of densities of foam.
   
  Quote: 





mr.sneis said:


> Easy, wash the crap out of the ear pads 2-3 times or pick up some flats, or 414 pads.


 

 Yes, washing is a very good option to keep some life going with the pads.  The "Flats" though, tend to be a bit costly.  $35.00 if I can recall, along with $7.50 in shipping.   The HD-414 pads are about the cheapest option - $5.50 from B&H Photo.  Dye them with some black RIT dye and then perform the reverse-quarter mod once they have dried and you're good to go.
   
  However, I did have someone who was recently using my Magnums for demonstration and to get an idea of what the driver offered in comparison to some other Grado drivers in a similar price league.  The individual didn't like my HD-414 pads with the reverse-quart mod and instead opted to put their own Grado pads on the headphones, which they found more enjoyable.  I guess it all comes down to individual preference.  Personally, though, I think the Sennheiser HD-414 pads with the mod performed tend to last longer than the comfy pads with the quarter mod performed.  To me, and in my experiences, the comfy pads tend to flatten out more as opposed to the 414 pads.  This led to a more uncomfortable comfy pad.  If I were to use the comfy pads again, I'd just use them as the full pad - no quarter mod opening performed.


----------



## ObeyurMaster

The Grado pads drove me crazy for a few weeks. I found my SR325is stock bowls to be comfortable for a 2-2.5 hour listening session. But then I found myself listening to my Grados for more than 4 hours every night (I absolutely love the sound) and that caused discomfort.
   
  I tried everything from comfys, HD 414 quarter modded pads, flats, G cush pads, but nothing provided long time comfort. So I went one step ahead and tried different pad mods.
   
The radio shack mod (I found this somewhere on Head-fi). I found this to be the best compromise between the SQ and comfort. Punch some holes in radioShack's headphone pads and fit the bowls over em. My bowl pads softened after use and the shack pads do not let my ears rub against the drivers.
  
   
  I recently purchased the BrainWavz HM3 and they came with a spare set of pads, which I used to get this:
   
 
   
  I put the HM3 pads over HD414s. The SQ became veiled and distant, so I enlarged the quarter sized hole of the HD414s and cut off the foam of the HM3 pads. Fits around my ears and has great comfort for a Grado!


----------



## Melvins

yeah it's just from wearing them for so long, I don't know, I honestly don't have the aching ear problem anymore, especially after I upgraded to the bowls.


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





sinpathy said:


> So, I've been listening to my SR80i's for around 3 days now. And I must say I'm absolutely in love. I can't wait until these are properly broken-in, so I can start modding! I'm very new to Hi-Fi, so I can't really describe how these sound other than "really really really nice". My favourite album to listen to so far is This Town Needs Guns' "Animals".
> My only main complaint is that after a while my head starts to ache tremendously. Does anyone have an idea as to how to lessen the pain?


 


  Just some food for thought here. If you are absolutely in love with your headphones as they are, go slow on the mods. As far as tweaking them to make them more comfortable, you can bend the headband at some different points to relieve some of the pressure being created. Ear pads are also a way to address both the comfort issue and moderate the tone and timbre of your Grado. The Senn 414 pads are very inexpensive and the TTVJ flats are a great and perhaps better alternative to getting more bass out of your Grado. The best mod for your new cans though is music. Enjoy, and welcome to the Grado Fan Club.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> The best mod for your new cans though is music.


 

 Brian,
   
  Are you implying that we should actually use them - as opposed to using them as high-priced paperweights?  Hmmm .... that's something I hadn't considered.


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





obeyurmaster said:


> The Grado pads drove me crazy for a few weeks. I found my SR325is stock bowls to be comfortable for a 2-2.5 hour listening session. But then I found myself listening to my Grados for more than 4 hours every night (I absolutely love the sound) and that caused discomfort.
> 
> I tried everything from comfys, HD 414 quarter modded pads, flats, G cush pads, but nothing provided long time comfort. So I went one step ahead and tried different pad mods.
> 
> ...


 
  I already have done the shack hack mod which definitely increased comfort though my issue with the middle pads now is that I find they are little too soft and my ear pushes them down and I feel the driver after a couple hours. I'm hoping bending the headband out will ease this though. I was thinking of seeing if xb500 pads fit on them when I go home over spring break (didn't have room to bring them with me).


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





wje said:


> Brian,
> 
> Are you implying that we should actually use them - as opposed to using them as high-priced paperweights?  Hmmm .... that's something I hadn't considered.


 

 I dont think anyone uses their cans as high priced paperweights, well maybe those guys in the high end forum, I'm just sayin


----------



## wje

Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> I dont think anyone uses their cans as high priced paperweights, well maybe those guys in the high end forum, I'm just sayin


 


 You mean they don't take them to their cigar parties where they wear their high-end velour smoking jackets and enjoy fine Havana hand-rolled cigars and boast about their $5,000 Stax headphones and $10,000 amps?


----------



## dorino

My new 325-is sound very, very good. Extremely impressed, but of course there's the standard Grado QC issues this time around. Not as bad as my last 80i, but a bit of a messy cable (thick and sturdy, though, functions perfectly and makes no noise) and a bit of what looks like dried glue on one of the earpads. I emailed Grado about the earpad, hopefully there's an option besides replacing the pads with money out-of-pocket or sending the Grados in.


----------



## ObeyurMaster

Quote: 





posam said:


> I already have done the shack hack mod which definitely increased comfort though my issue with the middle pads now is that I find they are little too soft and my ear pushes them down and I feel the driver after a couple hours. I'm hoping bending the headband out will ease this though. I *was thinking of seeing if xb500 pads fit on them *when I go home over spring break (didn't have room to bring them with me).


 
  XB500 pads are amazingly comfortable.....but even if they fit on Grados, I reckon they will completely alter the Grado signature. Do update us if you get to try them.


----------



## Sinpathy

So, I stretched the headband a bit, and it's a lot more tolerable now. I'd just like to say thanks to everyone for the advice! By the way, does anyone have any recommendations? I'm currently listening to Sting's "Symphonicities" and it's been an amazing album to go through.


----------



## dorino

Van Halen's new album is pleasant.


----------



## ObeyurMaster

Quote: 





dorino said:


> Van Halen's new album is pleasant.


 

 +1.
  Dire Straits sounds amazing on my SR325is.


----------



## Melvins

if pleasant meant laughable, than yes....


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





wje said:


> You mean they don't take them to their cigar parties where they wear their high-end velour smoking jackets and enjoy fine Havana hand-rolled cigars and boast about their $5,000 Stax headphones and $10,000 amps?


 


  lol i can picture that right now.


----------



## GetsugaSSJ

Good God, buying the sr325is was the best decision I've made in a while, good lord. Absolutely opens a ******* PORTAL into a musical dimension where I float around and eat instruments to gain their power. Compared to my Turbine Coppers (which broke and and now sit in RMA hell, I bought a Fiio E11 in the meantime since I initially expected them to get back quickly, no such luck) they are a MASSIVE improvement, and compared to the stock ipod earbuds I've been CURSED to use while on the go, it's like Cthulhu rising from R'lyeh just to gives me a thumbs up, goddammit.


----------



## MohawkUS

RS2i or Magnums.. why must this be so difficult?


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





mohawkus said:


> RS2i or Magnums.. why must this be so difficult?


 


  Magnum drivers paired with some custom lathed wood cups will probably cost less and sound better. It's a no brainer


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





mohawkus said:


> RS2i or Magnums.. why must this be so difficult?


 


  If you want something good sounding now, get RS2i, if you can wait for something better, get a Magnum build.
   
  I still don't think the stock RS2i is deficient it's just that the Magnums are a universally more pleasing sound that sort of fills the gaps where the stock Grado drivers left off. Sometimes I want a more lean sound and go back to stock Grados though... but yeah you get more of everything in every dimension with Magnums


----------



## wje

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> If you want something good sounding now, get RS2i, if you can wait for something better, get a Magnum build.
> 
> I still don't think the stock RS2i is deficient it's just that the Magnums are a universally more pleasing sound that sort of fills the gaps where the stock Grado drivers left off. Sometimes I want a more lean sound and go back to stock Grados though... but yeah you get more of everything in every dimension with Magnums


 

 That's probably one of the best summaries I've read on the Grado vs. Magnum drivers.  Seems like quite an easy decision point for those who can't make their mind up.


----------



## MohawkUS

Ahh, I was thinking that maybe it was the other way around, the magnum being the leaner, more detailed pair, while the Grados were fuller and more musical. I had read an old comparison between RS2i and Magnum V2, I guess things have changed for the better since then.
 I'm looking for something with the Grado energy, but a bit fuller and less harsh so I can still enjoy the lo-fi music in my library, which admittedly I have a lot of.
 I was already heavily leaning toward the magnums, just want to get rid of any doubts before I order a pair.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





mohawkus said:


> Ahh, I was thinking that maybe it was the other way around, the magnum being the leaner, more detailed pair, while the Grados were fuller and more musical. I had read an old comparison between RS2i and Magnum V2, I guess things have changed for the better since then.
> I'm looking for something with the Grado energy, but a bit fuller and less harsh so I can still enjoy the lo-fi music in my library, which admittedly I have a lot of.
> I was already heavily leaning toward the magnums, just want to get rid of any doubts before I order a pair.


 

 I don't believe you'll have any doubts after you move forward with your purchase.  There's only one member here on this forum that put a pair of Magnum drivers up for sale so he / she could move onto another driver.  There have been "complete" headphones sold with the Magnum drivers installed, but just that one incident of an issue with the driver not being what that one person was looking for.   Also, keep in mind, it all depends on which genres you throw at them, too.  The Magnums will still provide you with plenty of detail - just not to the fatiguing point that has turned some people away from the Grado sound.
   
  Enjoy !


----------



## Melvins

I really kinda wanna get some Magnums for my birthday...but 300 bones is kinda crazy. For me at least


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





melvins said:


> I really kinda wanna get some Magnums for my birthday...but 300 bones is kinda crazy. For me at least


 


  How are you going about the Magnum build?
   
  I figure you can sell the stock drivers for some cash to help you with the project. 
   
  You can PM TheLostMidrange or e-mail Ohrenholz for wood rings and just use the stock plastic caps (they don't make a huge difference) and just pay the $140 for drivers and save 100+ bucks.
   
  Don't worry about the stock cable if you're tight on money, it's definitely good enough guys. Coming from me, that should definitely mean something.


----------



## Posam

If you get the drivers now you don't actually need to put them in anything fancy right away. You can save for the nice wood cups later.


----------



## Melvins

if I get the drivers, and I use my cocobolo shells, what else do I need?


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





melvins said:


> if I get the drivers, and I use my cocobolo shells, what else do I need?


 


  Cables? Pads? umm.. someone to put them together unless you do.


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





melvins said:


> if I get the drivers, and I use my cocobolo shells, what else do I need?


 

 A soldering iron


----------



## Melvins

idk how to do that


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





melvins said:


> idk how to do that


 


 If you need help down the line, feel free to Skype with me dude, I can help you out. It's a ridiculously easy project


----------



## Melvins

i think i was just going to get chris to help me, because I really don't feel like messing with a soldering gun


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





melvins said:


> i think i was just going to get chris to help me, because I really don't feel like messing with a soldering gun


 


  It's a magic wand that melts metal to become glue man! You can do it


----------



## wullymc

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> If you need help down the line, feel free to Skype with me dude, I can help you out. It's a ridiculously easy project


 


  You are a good guy for offering this.  Shows great character.  Cheers


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





melvins said:


> i think i was just going to get chris to help me, because I really don't feel like messing with a soldering gun


 

   
  Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> It's a magic wand that melts metal to become glue man! You can do it


 


  Chris is right, it's not a big deal. I recommend one of these too.
   

   
  You can pick one up for like five bucks at Amazon.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





wullymc said:


> You are a good guy for offering this.  Shows great character.  Cheers


 


  Thanks  I was posting on head-fi and this thread long before I ever became a member of the trade, I just never forget my roots and try to help out when I can.

  
  Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> Chris is right, it's not a big deal. I recommend one of these too.
> 
> 
> 
> You can pick one up for like five bucks at Amazon.


 


  Oh god it's a giant robot here to take over the world!


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





maddin said:


> I thought I post this family picture here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 New Grado fan boy here!!!!!   Yes, the GS1000i and the GS-1 amp is a match made in heaven.  But????  Where do I go from here.  RS1i, 325is, PS1000?  So many choices, So little money.
   
  I just love this sound.  Perfect for Dee Dee Bridge Water, Diana Krall, Rachelle Ferrell.
   
  Help!!!!!


----------



## Melvins

I still don't want to run the risk of messing something up and ruining a pair of drivers which I do NOT have the cash to replace. Chris, as in Langley. SPEAKING OF WHICH. He wants to be UNbanned, like he asked the mods to ban him as to prevent him from posting because he lacks self control (who doesn't?). Anyway, he wants to be unbanned. Can anyone help him out with this?


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





melvins said:


> I still don't want to run the risk of messing something up and ruining a pair of drivers which I do NOT have the cash to replace. Chris, as in Langley. SPEAKING OF WHICH. He wants to be UNbanned, like he asked the mods to ban him as to prevent him from posting because he lacks self control (who doesn't?). Anyway, he wants to be unbanned. Can anyone help him out with this?


 


  What'd he get banned for again? Him and I got along pretty well, shame he had to go.
   
  Daowen (not sure what his handle is here) lent me his Martin Custom SR-225's for comparison they're built really nice and this is the first time I got to handle one of Marty's full builds. Everything is built fantastically and the Double Helix cable never fails to impress.
   
  Sitting next to them are my personal RS-2i's so it was nice to compare how close to the RS-2 you can get with mods. The bass isn't there in quantity since the widemouths are kinda airer and let some of the bass impact out, but you wouldn't notice honestly. Both are awesome and I think if I had to do it again, it'd be a tough call. The beyer pad mod is AWESOME and I have to get one of these


----------



## lingdaowen

Glad that you like the headphone chris! Don't listen to it too much till you forget to change the sleeve and plug! hahha


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





lingdaowen said:


> Glad that you like the headphone chris! Don't listen to it too much till you forget to change the sleeve and plug! hahha


 


  Yeah they're REALLY nice, I just like looking at them while listening to OTHER Grados I own haha.
   
  I dunno about the red pads tho mang...


----------



## lingdaowen

The red pads were an accident, I dyed the yellow pads with rits petal pink, hoping to get brownish/ orangish but it came out red lol

Oh well hopefully the red sleeve can match well hahaha


----------



## Melvins

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> What'd he get banned for again? Him and I got along pretty well, shame he had to go.
> 
> Daowen (not sure what his handle is here) lent me his Martin Custom SR-225's for comparison they're built really nice and this is the first time I got to handle one of Marty's full builds. Everything is built fantastically and the Double Helix cable never fails to impress.
> 
> Sitting next to them are my personal RS-2i's so it was nice to compare how close to the RS-2 you can get with mods. The bass isn't there in quantity since the widemouths are kinda airer and let some of the bass impact out, but you wouldn't notice honestly. Both are awesome and I think if I had to do it again, it'd be a tough call. The beyer pad mod is AWESOME and I have to get one of these


 


   
  he actually requested the mods ban him because he needed to focus on school, so now he wants them to unban him.
   
  OK! So I'm gonna start getting together everything I need for my magnums. What makes the best shells? Which are the cheapest/best economical shells? Thanks!


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





melvins said:


> he actually requested the mods ban him because he needed to focus on school, so now he wants them to unban him.
> 
> OK! So I'm gonna start getting together everything I need for my magnums. What makes the best shells? Which are the cheapest/best economical shells? Thanks!


 

  
  PM Jude or Currawong, they both make **** happen here haha.
   
*Martin Custom Audio* or *Ohrenholz *make the best shells depending on your tastes. Martin is $150 but has a six month waitlist, Ohrenholz is $110 with no waitlist. I have bought a Martin and several Ohrenholz cups and were completely satisfied with what I got. I am not affiliated with either, I'm still mostly a consumer these days 
   
*TheLostMidrange *makes the most economical shells from what I hear at well under $100. He can also do just plain wood rings that you can just put the stock plastic caps over too... those should be like $30 I believe.


----------



## Melvins

I heard that the aluminum shells were the best option at one point for the magnums


----------



## our martin

i have the top of the tree grado ps1000s and they are my favourite cans some people say the hd800s are the best headphones you can get but i don't think so.. i say grado everytime even the i grados are good but it just a shame they cripple your ears because they bring a ipod to life and give them hifi sound for such a good price and built to last..


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





our martin said:


> i have the top of the tree grado ps1000s and they are my favourite cans some people say the hd800s are the best headphones you can get but i don't think so.. i say grado everytime even the i grados are good but it just a shame they cripple your ears because they bring a ipod to life and give them hifi sound for such a good price and built to last..


 

 People have a bad habit of not liking things that they don't have. It's what these money-driven hobbies force people to do. I'll be honest I would have been happy with SR-80's a LONG LONG time ago if you told me they were $500 and had speakers infused with virgin tears.
   
  HD800's are DEFINITELY not the best, even at the flagship level, people all agree it's a matter of taste. I for one, prefer my Magnum build and my RS-2i over the LCD-2 for example and I can say that since I've owned both, but I still wouldn't post that impression all over the place since I know people love their LCD-2's and to them thats the best.
   
  For me, I like MOST of the high end (~4-500) cans, and thats what keeps the hobby exciting since I like to freely swap between them. I'm stuck in a Grado phase right now and have been for the last 8 months. Maybe HE-500 for me soon?


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> People have a bad habit of not liking things that they don't have. It's what these money-driven hobbies force people to do. I'll be honest I would have been happy with SR-80's a LONG LONG time ago if you told me they were $500 and had speakers infused with virgin tears.
> 
> HD800's are DEFINITELY not the best, even at the flagship level, people all agree it's a matter of taste. I for one, prefer my Magnum build and my RS-2i over the LCD-2 for example and I can say that since I've owned both, but I still wouldn't post that impression all over the place since I know people love their LCD-2's and to them thats the best.
> 
> For me, I like MOST of the high end (~4-500) cans, and thats what keeps the hobby exciting since I like to freely swap between them. I'm stuck in a Grado phase right now and have been for the last 8 months. Maybe HE-500 for me soon?


 
  I was considering the HE-400 but I already have a darker sound in my M-80s and wanted more grado lol. How are the magnums compared to the RS-2i? what housing are they in?


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





posam said:


> I was considering the HE-400 but I already have a darker sound in my M-80s and wanted more grado lol. How are the magnums compared to the RS-2i? what housing are they in?


 

 I have a magnum in RS-2i cups (no button) and an actual pair of RS-2i. I can't post pics since they're both recabled with my own product, but the magnum takes the Grado house sound and infuses more of the engaging qualities (yes darker) of the LCD-2 into the Grado house sound. No matter how much you love Grado, the sound still comes up a bit drier than most other in-house sounds of other headphones factually speaking, the Magnum fills in the gap without making it sound too artificial hence the cult following which has followed in the last few months.
   
  Audibly the magnum setup is a gem. Someone needs to produce a standard model though, theres too much customwork right now as it is and I wish there was something like Lawton Audio's LA-2000 (super modded D2k) that was available and ready to go.


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> I have a magnum in RS-2i cups (no button) and an actual pair of RS-2i. I can't post pics since they're both recabled with my own product, but the magnum takes the Grado house sound and infuses more of the engaging qualities (yes darker) of the LCD-2 into the Grado house sound. No matter how much you love Grado, the sound still comes up a bit drier than most other in-house sounds of other headphones factually speaking, the Magnum fills in the gap without making it sound too artificial hence the cult following which has followed in the last few months.
> 
> Audibly the magnum setup is a gem. Someone needs to produce a standard model though, theres too much customwork right now as it is and I wish there was something like Lawton Audio's LA-2000 (super modded D2k) that was available and ready to go.


 

 I've never heard the LCD-2 but I can imagine my RS-1i but with a fuller meatier less thin sounding...sound. More importantly I should have asked, is it still that up close sound as opposed to a laid back one. Might as well try and get to a meet rather than keep pestering people about these lol.


----------



## Melvins

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> I have a magnum in RS-2i cups (no button) and an actual pair of RS-2i. I can't post pics since they're both recabled with my own product, but the magnum takes the Grado house sound and infuses more of the engaging qualities (yes darker) of the LCD-2 into the Grado house sound. No matter how much you love Grado, the sound still comes up a bit drier than most other in-house sounds of other headphones factually speaking, the Magnum fills in the gap without making it sound too artificial hence the cult following which has followed in the last few months.
> 
> Audibly the magnum setup is a gem. Someone needs to produce a standard model though, theres too much customwork right now as it is and I wish there was something like Lawton Audio's LA-2000 (super modded D2k) that was available and ready to go.


 


  Dude I am so jealous, and why can't you post pics exactly? What's your set up (DAC/amp)


----------



## eltocliousus

Just got some SR60is to finally listen to the Grado sound for myself, gosh they're expensive in Europe, paid $150 with standard shipping.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





eltocliousus said:


> Just got some SR60is to finally listen to the Grado sound for myself, gosh they're expensive in Europe, paid $150 with standard shipping.


 


  So what did you think?
   
  I really connected with the SR80s...from what I understand they are almost identical to the 60s, except with just a bit more of a low end. The 80s just did it for me and I can't wait to hear their big brothers.


----------



## eltocliousus

Quote: 





focker said:


> So what did you think?
> 
> I really connected with the SR80s...from what I understand they are almost identical to the 60s, except with just a bit more of a low end. The 80s just did it for me and I can't wait to hear their big brothers.


 


  Honestly, I don't know what to think. From what I've been reading I was expecting something very exclusive and incomparable but from my short time with them (30 minutes of listening) they're very tame, I can definitely see where people are coming from with the love/hate relationship with the soundstage, low and high frequencys but overall I'm definitely enjoying them, it's a welcome change to the darker signature I'm accustomed to.
   
  They're definitely better built than I expected and they're definitely lookers, I wouldn't feel self-concious using them in public, I'm going to spend the day with them, but so far I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





eltocliousus said:


> Honestly, I don't know what to think. From what I've been reading I was expecting something very exclusive and incomparable but from my short time with them (30 minutes of listening) they're very tame, I can definitely see where people are coming from with the love/hate relationship with the soundstage, low and high frequencys but overall I'm definitely enjoying them, it's a welcome change to the darker signature I'm accustomed to.
> 
> They're definitely better built than I expected and they're definitely lookers, I wouldn't feel self-concious using them in public, I'm going to spend the day with them, but so far I'm pleasantly surprised.


 

 listen to the doors with them and then you will see how good they are the sr80i are a bit better sounding but the sr60i are still good you can get them for £60 in england from richer sounds and that's a bargain..the akg 450s are good aswell why didn't you get them from richer sounds if you are from west yorkshire i am from the northeast of england it's the only shop i use..


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





posam said:


> I've never heard the LCD-2 but I can imagine my RS-1i but with a fuller meatier less thin sounding...sound. More importantly I should have asked, is it still that up close sound as opposed to a laid back one. Might as well try and get to a meet rather than keep pestering people about these lol.


 

 It still gets aggressive if need be but it's dialed back on that artificial treble spike that is the bane of Grado haters' existence. It's now a more group-friendly Grado, not just super badass treble that can kill you on some poorly recorded tracks that are overly "loud" when it comes to EQ.
   


  Quote: 





melvins said:


> Dude I am so jealous, and why can't you post pics exactly? What's your set up (DAC/amp)


 

 I have a Matrix Mini-i to Musical Fidelity XCAN V3 (fully upgraded by Pinkfloyd from RockGrotto). Both of those are taking a backseat to the NuForce HDP's I have right now though. I liked it so much I bought a second one to use on my home theater setup until they both sell.
   
  I can't post pics cuz everything I have is recabled by me and I've received a warning for possible advertising before. Gotta be respectful of the place that's taken good care of me!
   
  It looks like a regular RS-2i except with silver cable coming out of dem holes. 
   
  Just buy the dang drivers already and I'll hold your hand through the Magnum building process!


----------



## preproman

Can some one recommend a box or a case for the GS1000i's?  Thanks.


----------



## davidgotsa

Even though I have two headphones that are clearly superior, I just can't stop going back to the SR80i almost every day to get that Grado sound that I love.


----------



## Melvins

I think I saw a used pair for sale in the FS section here last night....
   
   
  and Chris, I plan too mang!


----------



## Mr.Sneis

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Can some one recommend a box or a case for the GS1000i's?  Thanks.


 


  I hear the Pelican 1200 case is great.  $50 at Fry's Electronics or about $43 off of Amazon.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





davidgotsa said:


> Even though I have two headphones that are clearly superior, I just can't stop going back to the SR80i almost every day to get that Grado sound that I love.


 

 Time to upgrade to SR325is and add dynamat xtreme to the backs of the drivers or go Magnum.


----------



## davidgotsa

Haha! I was going to, but I think I'm gonna have to get the HD700's instead. 
  
  Quote: 





mad max said:


> Time to upgrade to SR325is and add dynamat xtreme to the backs of the drivers or go Magnum.


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Posam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chris_Himself*
> 
> ...


 

 I think this hobby is more curiosity driven and unfortunately it costs money to satisfy that curiosity. I've been thinking about that HE 400 lately too, or maybe the HE 500. Sort of caught the ortho bug with my T50's. I'd have to part with my HF2 though to justify either, and I'm just not sure I'm willing to do that. Most of my music is guitar driven. Either electric or acoustic and my Grado's sound really good with that stuff. I'd still have my woodied 225's, so it's not out of the realm of possibility.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





davidgotsa said:


> Haha! I was going to, but I think I'm gonna have to get the HD700's instead.


 

 Sennheiser doesn't make Grados.  They make Sennheisers, lol.  That's something else altogether.
   
  Have fun!


----------



## our martin

i meant get the grado ps500s over the senns hd700s..that's if it was meant for me that is from my thumbs up? i have got the grado ps1000s and they are much better headphones than the hd800s they sound like a pair of high quality performance six speakers..that's mordaunt short if you don't know them..


----------



## davidgotsa

Haha! Yea, I know. But I really wanna try the HD700's, and if I do I'll have to wait before I can buy new Grados. But I will buy some, that's for sure, just not in the near future. 
  
  Quote: 





mad max said:


> Sennheiser doesn't make Grados.  They make Sennheisers, lol.  That's something else altogether.
> 
> Have fun!


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





our martin said:


> i meant get the grado ps500s over the senns hd700s..that's if it was meant for me that is from my thumbs up? i have got the *grado ps1000s and they are much better headphones than the hd800s they sound like a pair of high quality performance six speakers..that's mordaunt short if you don't know them..*


 

  Gee I can still recall you telling me about the PS1000 goodness ahead before I got my own pair - they're absolutely brill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   And you're dead right - I've got all the time in the world for the HD800 - it's a masterpiece but it remains a simply brilliant
   headphone - only the LCD-3 and PS1000 have managed to trick me on the odd occasion that I'm still listening to a headphone
   - not a high end 2 channel rig.


----------



## our martin

i use my grado ps1000s with my cambridge audio 840a and 840c with np30 and performance six speakers they sound exatly like the speakers it all sounds like a mini martin logan sound system that they have in the clubs..i am a dj and like my dance music..i did stay up for the weekend with calvin harris that's me doing the music on a martin logan sound system in the ministry of sound.. night air with jamie woon the subs were turned off because it was the early hours of the morning when i did that.. and i did some of the twilight movie soundtrack edwards theme that's me on the piano!


----------



## Focker

Well, I've taken step 2 in my Grado journey...
   
  Started with the SR80is several weeks ago and just connected with them right off the bat. Have been trying to decide how far I wanted to jump up the line for my next pair and decided to go with the SR325is next. They just arrived last night and they are even better than I hoped. The same sonic signature that was there with the 80s is here with these, but with more refinement and a better low end. I absolutely LOVE the bass on these headphones. It's so crisp and tight that I'm already addicted. This is how bass should sound, IMO. I don't mind the bloated, overpowering bass when it comes to movies...but with music I don't want that...I want the natural timbre of the instrument to come through and with appropriate amplitude that is relative to the other components of the music. The first artist I always fire up with a new pair of headphones (or speakers) is Amos Lee. I've been a huge fan of this guy for the past six or seven years, and I love the instrumentation and arrangements of his tracks. I saw him perform live once and the musicians he had accompanying him were fantastic. I know he puts a lot of thought and effort into the role each component plays, and I love how the Grados bring it all to life.
   
  Also, I'm not nearly as critical of the 80s comfort as some, but I have to say I like the cushions on the 325s even better. I have zero issues with Grado comfort, and it's surprising to me that some others are as critical of it as they are. I just took the 325s off after about a 90 minute session on my laptop and I could have gone much longer than that. I find them very comfortable and light.
   
  The bottom line is that I've confirmed it...I'm a Grado guy


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





focker said:


> Well, I've taken step 2 in my Grado journey...
> 
> Started with the SR80is several weeks ago and just connected with them right off the bat. Have been trying to decide how far I wanted to jump up the line for my next pair and decided to go with the SR325is next. They just arrived last night and they are even better than I hoped. The same sonic signature that was there with the 80s is here with these, but with more refinement and a better low end. I absolutely LOVE the bass on these headphones. It's so crisp and tight that I'm already addicted. This is how bass should sound, IMO. I don't mind the bloated, overpowering bass when it comes to movies...but with music I don't want that...I want the natural timbre of the instrument to come through and with appropriate amplitude that is relative to the other components of the music. The first artist I always fire up with a new pair of headphones (or speakers) is Amos Lee. I've been a huge fan of this guy for the past six or seven years, and I love the instrumentation and arrangements of his tracks. I saw him perform live once and the musicians he had accompanying him were fantastic. I know he puts a lot of thought and effort into the role each component plays, and I love how the Grados bring it all to life.
> 
> ...


 

  
   Nice one - the 325i's are cracking cans - highly recommend a second set of L cush pads for the SR80's too - I find it helps
   with separation and sound stage.
   
   It's true though as you say - you're a 325i lover so therefore that makes you a bonafide Grado man now


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Nice one - the 325i's are cracking cans - highly recommend a second set of L cush pads for the SR80's too - I find it helps
> with separation and sound stage.
> 
> It's true though as you say - you're a 325i lover so therefore that makes you a bonafide Grado man now


 

 I'm glad you said that about the L cush...the past few days, Amazon (where I buy almost everything from) was out of them...I just happened to check when I read your post, and sure enough they're back in stock! 
   
  I'm gonna enjoy these babies for a while and then maybe later this year start thinking about RS1 v. PS500 hehe


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





focker said:


> I'm glad you said that about the L cush...the past few days, Amazon (where I buy almost everything from) was out of them...I just happened to check when I read your post, and sure enough they're back in stock!
> 
> I'm gonna enjoy these babies for a while and then maybe later this year start thinking about RS1 v. PS500 hehe


 


   Know what you mean - I've got an RS1i on the way myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Been pining for a pair for a very long time now


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Know what you mean - I've got an RS1i on the way myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Nice! I hope you'll report back with some comparisons once you get some time on them...those are some nice looking headphones!
   
  By the way, how do you like that Lake People amp? I'm on day 16 of my "wait" for my Meier Corda Jazz that I ordered on the 8th...Jan said that the Frankfurt airport workers were on strike and it's likely that my delivery was delayed. But I came across the Lake People a week or two ago and heard their stuff is pretty nice.


----------



## Melvins

Welcome sir! The grado sound is something I try to base my music preferences on


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





focker said:


> Nice! I hope you'll report back with some comparisons once you get some time on them...those are some nice looking headphones!
> 
> By the way, how do you like that Lake People amp? I'm on day 16 of my "wait" for my Meier Corda Jazz that I ordered on the 8th...Jan said that the Frankfurt airport workers were on strike and it's likely that my delivery was delayed. But I came across the Lake People a week or two ago and heard their stuff is pretty nice.


 
   
   It's a nice match with the Grados actually - less than 1 ohm output impedance tends to keep the FR in check, very
   much a beefy solid state sound with a touch of warmth. It's a perfect match in my book with the 325i (and I hope with
   RS1i) but with the PS1000 - it does occasionally place vocals back a notch too far, this is dependent on the recording
   too but in general - the Violectric will pull back any headphone's presentation about 2 rows or so back.
   
   So down the track a second amp just for the PS1000 is certainly on the cards - Violectric though is on the up
   I see in the USA!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> It's a nice match with the Grados actually - less than 1 ohm output impedance tends to keep the FR in check, very
> much a beefy solid state sound with a touch of warmth. It's a perfect match in my book with the 325i (and I hope with
> RS1i) but with the PS1000 - it does occasionally place vocals back a notch too far, this is dependent on the recording
> too but in general - the Violectric will pull back any headphone's presentation about 2 rows or so back.
> ...


 

 So do you have to manually switch something on it in order to match the headphone impedance? For example, if I went from the 32 ohm Grados and then switched over to the 600 ohm DT880s, do you make any changes on the amp? From the website it seems to indicate that the amp can drive anything...seems like a very high quality piece of gear!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





melvins said:


> Welcome sir! The grado sound is something I try to base my music preferences on


 


  Thanks! And I can understand why you say that...I'm really impressed with how natural the Grados sound. I still can't get over how amazing the bass is on these 325s! That's the one area where it's really a step up from the 80s. Very much enjoying my Grado journey


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





focker said:


> So do you have to manually switch something on it in order to match the headphone impedance? For example, if I went from the 32 ohm Grados and then switched over to the 600 ohm DT880s, do you make any changes on the amp? From the website it seems to indicate that the amp can drive anything...seems like a very high quality piece of gear!


 


   On the back there's some individual gains settings - +6dB, +12dB and -6dB -12dB for left and right channels.
   
   Enough adjustability to match something like a Westone custom in ear monitors, to Grado's to even an AKG K1000!
   
   When running the K601 or DT990-600's I flip up the number three switch which gives +6dB - good volume and punch at around 11'o'clock on the dial.
   
   But with the Grado's all switches are set to no gain and that appears to be the best setting. Currently still running RCA unbalanced as my DAC
   does not have balanced out XLR.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> On the back there's some individual gains settings - +6dB, +12dB and -6dB -12dB for left and right channels.
> 
> Enough adjustability to match something like a Westone custom in ear monitors, to Grado's to even an AKG K1000!
> 
> ...


 

 Very nice...and you can also run two pair of Grados at the same time since it has dual headphone jacks? If so, that would be great fun for watching a movie or sharing a listening session with someone else. This amp is very appealing!
   
  I confirmed with Jan Meier that the Corda Jazz has a very low output impedance of <1ohm, so I'm hoping it sounds great with the Grados....if it ever gets here lol


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





focker said:


> Very nice...and you can also run two pair of Grados at the same time since it has dual headphone jacks? If so, that would be great fun for watching a movie or sharing a listening session with someone else. This amp is very appealing!
> 
> I confirmed with Jan Meier that the Corda Jazz has a very low output impedance of <1ohm, so I'm hoping it sounds great with the Grados....if it ever gets here lol


 


   That's absolutely right! The dual headphone jacks will run just about anything at the same time - it's great for auditioning two pair of Grados back to back to
   spot differences or just to rock out with a mate!
   
   The dual headphone jacks can drive any pair of Shure, Audio Technica, and Grado without the slightest hint of change under double load - only two pairs of
   cans that did make a noticeable difference was an LCD-2 rev2 and LCD3 - at the same time, but even then it wasn't too bad.
   
   Mr Meier makes some nice stuff - his Concerto is a very nice looking piece of kit!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> That's absolutely right! The dual headphone jacks will run just about anything at the same time - it's great for auditioning two pair of Grados back to back to
> spot differences or just to rock out with a mate!
> 
> The dual headphone jacks can drive any pair of Shure, Audio Technica, and Grado without the slightest hint of change under double load - only two pairs of
> ...


 


  Wow...well that amp of yours is on my short list for sure now...that's some fantastic gear you have, my friend!


----------



## our martin

focker it's good to see you went for brooklyns finest my friend..you can't go wrong with any of the grado range..you could close your eyes and pick any of them.. there are all good..the grado ra1 is a good choice of headphone amp.. it's made just for grado headphones.. instead of upgrading higher up the grado range..give the ra1 a try..


----------



## FlobHobNob

I love me my grado sr60i's. In my opionion beats cant touch em for what I listen to


----------



## stacker45

I'm waiting for a pair of PS 500,i've compared them with the RS1i last week, and found that they sound very similar in the mids and highs,but the bass goes deeper on the PS 500 wich gives them a warmer sound,i find they sound a lot like the PS 1000 exept they're much lighter,and more comfortable,they're not cheap,but i think they're worth every penny and more.


----------



## dorino

Funny, my very limited demo of the PS500 showed similar bass but less emphasis in mids/highs.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





our martin said:


> focker it's good to see you went for brooklyns finest my friend..you can't go wrong with any of the grado range..you could close your eyes and pick any of them.. there are all good..the grado ra1 is a good choice of headphone amp.. it's made just for grado headphones.. instead of upgrading higher up the grado range..give the ra1 a try..


 


  Thanks brother...now that I'm pretty set with headphones for a little while, I'm going to begin playing around with some amps. The Meier should be here any day (fingers crossed), and I'm sure I'll give another couple amps an audition during the process. I think one of the amps on my short list is the Little Dot MkIII. Supposedly with some tube rolling that can be a pretty great little piece of gear. I know that Amazon carries the Grado amp, so I'll check that out, as well.
   
  Which Grados do you have again?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





flobhobnob said:


> I love me my grado sr60i's. In my opionion beats cant touch em for what I listen to


 


  If someone listens only to club/rap music, I can see why the beats would appeal to them. But for anyone who has more eclectic taste and who values the music as a whole and not just the low end, I just can't imagine a better place to go than the Grado 60s or 80s. For under $100 USD, it's amazing how enjoyable they are. Lots of detail, organic sound, and I'm still blown away by the imaging. That's an aspect of sound reproduction that I'm really big on, but I don't often see many others discussing it. The Grados image like champs. Vocals dead center, and then instrumentation across the stage from left to right. With movies, sounds are even placed behind my head and to the side...unbelievable! I don't get anywhere near that accuracy with the lower end Ultrasones and AKGs that I have here. My Atrios IEMs do a decent enough job, and I love them overall, but they don't image like the Grados do.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





focker said:


> If someone listens only to club/rap music, I can see why the beats would appeal to them. But for anyone who has more eclectic taste and who values the music as a whole and not just the low end, I just can't imagine a better place to go than the Grado 60s or 80s. For under $100 USD, it's amazing how enjoyable they are. Lots of detail, organic sound, and I'm still blown away by the imaging. *That's an aspect of sound reproduction that I'm really big on, but I don't often see many others discussing it. The Grados image like champs. Vocals dead center, and then instrumentation across the stage from left to right. With movies, sounds are even placed behind my head and to the side...*unbelievable! I don't get anywhere near that accuracy with the lower end Ultrasones and AKGs that I have here. My Atrios IEMs do a decent enough job, and I love them overall, but they don't image like the Grados do.


 

  
   It's one of the Head-Fi great myths - you'll see countless references to the AT-M50 or HD25-II at how a completely
   open SR80i on L-cush somehow falls short to those two cans in terms of imaging and sound stage.
   
   It just makes me laugh every time a really spacious track comes on and you can sense the sonic image literally
   extend an inch or two outside of your skull - these cans have no sound stage eh?
   
   It's just funny to see an ardent few continually perpetuate this myth.


----------



## eltocliousus

Had my SR60s for a few days now and.. maybe it's the fact that my right ear is currently blocked (and has been for a few months now, getting it fixed tomorrow at the hospital hopefully) but the Grados sound quite fantastic, much better than my modded Fostex and HE-300s, even in electronic music.
   
  With my right ear being blocked I can not hear any soundstage on any of my headphones so the Grados sounding fantastic may change in the coming days but wow, I'm loving these at the minute, even if I did pay the ludicrous European price for them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> It's one of the Head-Fi great myths - you'll see countless references to the AT-M50 or HD25-II at how a completely
> open SR80i on L-cush somehow falls short to those two cans in terms of imaging and sound stage.
> 
> It just makes me laugh every time a really spacious track comes on and you can sense the sonic image literally
> ...


 

 I am starting to think that there are a lot of people on this site who just prefer sound that is "unnatural". I can relate to those who like a great big sound stage, cause that's how my main speakers are...they're known for creating that sort of effect in the room. But I read all sorts of posts where people want this booming, massively dynamic bass and some huge sound stage that sounds like instruments are 50 feet apart or whatever. I just don't really care for that, and although I don't want to generalize, it seems to me that those who really connect with Grados are the ones who have diverse music tastes and prefer a more natural presentation. I started watching this movie on my Kindle Fire last night with the 325s and there was a scene where you could hear a motorcycle off in the distance...it was wayyyy off to the rear left and behind me. As it came onto the screen and got closer, the imaging on the Grados allowed the sound to move right along with it, aroud the left side, then toward the left front, and then right in front of you. All the while the intensity of both the motorcyle AND the impact of the tires on the gravel became louder and more distinct. I tried the same track on my AKG minis and Ultrasone HFI 15gs and it just wasn't the same at all. I probably should have used the 80s to be a more fair comparison, but since the 80s are the phones I first noticed this quality on, I'm sure it would have been a very similar experience.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





eltocliousus said:


> Had my SR60s for a few days now and.. maybe it's the fact that my right ear is currently blocked (and has been for a few months now, getting it fixed tomorrow at the hospital hopefully) but the Grados sound quite fantastic, much better than my modded Fostex and HE-300s, even in electronic music.
> 
> With my right ear being blocked I can not hear any soundstage on any of my headphones so the Grados sounding fantastic may change in the coming days but wow, I'm loving these at the minute, even if I did pay the ludicrous European price for them
> 
> ...


 


  Dang man, I hope you get that ear fixed!


----------



## eltocliousus

Quote: 





focker said:


> Dang man, I hope you get that ear fixed!


 

  
  It's a polyp in my right ear blocking the ear canal, going to have it removed (hopefully) in 20 minutes now, can't wait to experience my new headphones when I can _hear._


----------



## detoxguy

As much as I love Grado headphones I personally would skip the RA1. The wood and aesthetics are ok but the cost performance ratio isn't the best by far. Little Dot has a good amp for Grados but it isn't any of their OTL amps which don't pair terribly well with low impedance headphones but the LD1+ is a great budget choice and I quite enjoy them with my RS1is. 
   
  Dependant on budget I would simply skip over all the intermediate steps and just contact Dr. Peppard and get the Ear+ HD.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





detoxguy said:


> As much as I love Grado headphones I personally would skip the RA1. The wood and aesthetics are ok but the cost performance ratio isn't the best by far. Little Dot has a good amp for Grados but it isn't any of their OTL amps which don't pair terribly well with low impedance headphones but the LD1+ is a great budget choice and I quite enjoy them with my RS1is.
> 
> Dependant on budget I would simply skip over all the intermediate steps and just contact Dr. Peppard and get the Ear+ HD.


 


  I am always look for a reason to be a customer of Dr P again...my plan right now is to play with the Meier as my main amp and then toy around with some other cheapos in the meantime for fun. Actually, a guy I bought my tube DAC from a few years ago is playing around with some plans for a chip amp based headphone amp (battery powered) so I'm interested to see what the mad scientist comes up with. I'm hoping the Meier ends up being a great match for my Grados and my DT880s, though.


----------



## eltocliousus

I didn't get the polyp removed just yet Focker (hopefully next Monday) but I did have all the debris and discharge vacuumed from my ear and for the half an hour it stayed unblocked I listened to my headphones, the Grados do seem a little tinny with my ear unblocked but I still love them, I see what everyone means by in your face now though as the soundstage is much more prominent on the HE-300s/Koss.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





eltocliousus said:


> I didn't get the polyp removed just yet Focker (hopefully next Monday) but I did have all the debris and discharge vacuumed from my ear and for the half an hour it stayed unblocked I listened to my headphones, the Grados do seem a little tinny with my ear unblocked but I still love them, I see what everyone means by in your face now though as the soundstage is much more prominent on the HE-300s/Koss.


 


  So did you get the HE-300s after the whole episode with the HE-6s? That would actually be pretty funny if you only liked the Grados because you had a bum ear lol....but there's nothing wrong with preferring different stuff than others...that's one of the things that drives me crazy is when people become so defensive when someone doesn't like the same things. I think that's what makes the hobby great! Everyone can find what sounds best to their ears. Glad your ear is moving in the right direction, though...hopefully you'll get that polyp out of there next week.


----------



## eltocliousus

Quote: 





focker said:


> So did you get the HE-300s after the whole episode with the HE-6s? That would actually be pretty funny if you only liked the Grados because you had a bum ear lol....but there's nothing wrong with preferring different stuff than others...that's one of the things that drives me crazy is when people become so defensive when someone doesn't like the same things. I think that's what makes the hobby great! Everyone can find what sounds best to their ears. Glad your ear is moving in the right direction, though...hopefully you'll get that polyp out of there next week.


 


  Hopefully so, thankyou for the concern.
  I did re-order the 300s once I sold the HE-6s (HiFiMAN gave me the go ahead to keep them, very nice of them to do so), I really like them but the cable is a little cumbersome and long.
  I still find myself listening to the Grados much more than my others, it would be a shame to have them lose their touch once my ear is back to health, but they'll still be used constantly for outdoor listening when I'm not feeling my Koss, they definitely look great, I feel much less self-concious wearing the Grados (even with the sound leakage) than the Koss.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Thanks for a few suggestions peoples suggestions, I got a new Headband and Case for my MS1.
   
   

   
   

   
   
  ..


----------



## vaed

Man, a new headband really adds some class to the Grado's. Nice pictures.


----------



## eltocliousus

So, what are some replaceable pads for the SR60s? The foam ones are a little.. I wouldn't say uncomfortable but fatigueing.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





eltocliousus said:


> So, what are some replaceable pads for the SR60s? The foam ones are a little.. I wouldn't say uncomfortable but fatigueing.


 


 you should try i grados and see how they feel after you have had them on for a couple of hours..that's probably what your ears feel like after you have had your head stuck between some railings!


----------



## DudeMyCans

Forum newbie, but long term Grado lover here. I've had a pair of SR80's (not the i's) for about 13 or 14 years and I still love them.
   
  I'm thinking of upgrading but can't decide between the 225i's and 325i's. Any opinions ? I'm leaning towards the 225i's as they close enough to the 80's that when my wife asks if they're new I can just deny it and say I've had them for years......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  It would be harder with the 325i's with the metal frames.


----------



## vaed

Haha, upgrading based on wife aggro? That's funny. You could always do the "I modded them!" excuse for the sr325. 
   
  I'm also experiencing upgraditis... but only after 2 months of having the sr60's! They just struck a chord in me as my first real set of good headphones, and I LOVE their sound... but I just have to keep telling myself to be happy with what I have for a while and let it sink in so that I enjoy an upgrade even more later down the road.


----------



## fenderf4i

bloodypenguin said:


> Thanks for a few suggestions peoples suggestions, I got a new Headband and Case for my MS1.





 
 


What case is that?


----------



## DudeMyCans

Can anybody outline what the major differences are in the sound between the 325 and 225 ? I don't have a shop anywhere nearby that stocks them so can't go and listen.


----------



## colgatetotal

Quote: 





dudemycans said:


> Can anybody outline what the major differences are in the sound between the 325 and 225 ? I don't have a shop anywhere nearby that stocks them so can't go and listen.


 

 I own a vent-modded 225i, and heard a stock 225i and a 325is yesterday. The 325is has more of a smiley curve response than the 225i. You'll get a little more midbass and treble. This may or may not be a good thing to your ears.
   
  Note that when you give the 225i the vent mod (this mod is good on the 60i, but really shines on the 225i), it'll produce as much midbass as the 325is, though it still won't have the sharp treble. It sounds shockingly similar to an RS2i. I preferred the 325is over the stock 225i, but the modded 225i over both. As for non-sound issues, the 325is is significantly heavier than the 225i, and that was the breaking point for me. The 225i is about as light as the RS1i/RS2i.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

V-Audio:  I got mine through eBay:  http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l2736&_nkw=V-Audio+Grado
   
  ..
  
  Quote: 





fenderf4i said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wje

I thought I'd mention it in this thread.  If anyone is looking for a pair of Grado RS-2 headphones for a great price, head to Audiocircle.com and look under the For Sale section where headphones are listed.   A pair is priced at $325.00.  That's about the best used price I've ever seen on the RS-2.  
   
  I'm not affiliated with that seller in any way ... just passing along a noted good deal.


----------



## Arboginge911

I've decided on goin' big and buying a pair of 325i's, any recommendations for mods? Or is it best just to leave them as is?
 I understand everyone has different tastes, I just want some thoughts haha


----------



## eltocliousus

Ok I'm hooked, SR60s are fantastic but I'm saving for my next Grado purchase, would it be wise to go for the 325 or jump straight for the RS1/RS2?


----------



## ObeyurMaster

Quote: 





arboginge911 said:


> I've decided on goin' big and buying a pair of 325i's, any recommendations for mods? Or is it best just to leave them as is?
> I understand everyone has different tastes, I just want some thoughts haha


 
   
  I suggest you listen to your phones for a while before attempting any mods. If you are happy with what you have, why mod them at all? If not, start with the different pad mods. All the pads and their SQ changes have been documented across this forum.


----------



## Mozu

arboginge911 said:


> I've decided on goin' big and buying a pair of 325i's, any recommendations for mods? Or is it best just to leave them as is?
> 
> I understand everyone has different tastes, I just want some thoughts haha




http://symphones.ca/


----------



## colgatetotal

http://twitter.com/#!/JonGrado/status/171728825305149440
   
  lol this is cute. I guess we know who the next boss will be.
   
  It's nice that Grado now has an online voice in John's son. It seems he's really happy and thankful about his family's heritage from his recent tweets.


----------



## Arboginge911

Quote: 





mozu said:


> http://symphones.ca/


 


  I saw the picture and fell in love. Too bad my wallet already hates me....


----------



## Arboginge911

Quote: 





eltocliousus said:


> Ok I'm hooked, SR60s are fantastic but I'm saving for my next Grado purchase, would it be wise to go for the 325 or jump straight for the RS1/RS2?


 


  Let me know what you choose! I'm planning on getting the 325i's


----------



## vaed

I think that's an objective of my life now. My target headphones of my life will be a 325i with magnums. I will be satisfied. Hopefully. Probably... maybe..............................depends on how long I stay on this site.


----------



## Focker

For those of you deciding on 325is, I thought Id chime in with some further impressions. Please note that my impressions are TOTALLY biased, as I have fallen head over heels for the Grado sound....I make no claims of being objective here   The very first minute I had these on my head, it was confirmed that it was "more of a good thing" in terms of how they compare to the SR80is. That's what I was hoping they'd be, and I love it when expectations are met or exceeded. Doesn't always happen in this hobby, as you guys would probably agree.
   
  They are a very nice jump upward from the SR80s/60s. The low end is magnificent and, as I've noted previously, I'm totally enamored with the imaging abilities. They are driven sufficiently well with my iphone and kindle fire, but I feel they truly do benefit from a little extra amplification. When I fired up my Fiio E11 with them I felt they were sounding even more crisp and dynamic than without it. I'm very pleased with the build quality...they are very light...the clamping of them is just right, and I am in love with the overall sonic presentation. I'll also note that burn in seems to be valid with these guys. I let mine burn in for almost a 24 hr period and they do sound better to me now than they did at first. Out of the box I can detect the bright edge that some people find questionable, however it didn't bother me in the slightest. But after about 50 hrs I don't really notice it at all. On top of that, this pair seems to take the qualities I loved about the 80s a big step further, and that's saying a lot. Listen to anything with strings, particularly like an upright bass or the lower notes of a piano, and you'll be amazed at the realism.
   
  I don't know if the $99 premium over the 225s is worth it since I haven't heard that model, but I can say without question that the 325s are worth every penny of their asking price, especially if you're coming from the 60s/80s and like what you're already hearing. On top of that, as others have pointed out, this model can be sent for the Magnum mod, which I may very well consider a few months down the road.
   
  Does anyone know what the turnaround time is on the Magnum mod?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





eltocliousus said:


> Ok I'm hooked, SR60s are fantastic but I'm saving for my next Grado purchase, would it be wise to go for the 325 or jump straight for the RS1/RS2?


 


 Honestly, if for some reason I was forced to live with the 80s forever, I could do that and live very happily enjoying music and movies...I can't quite tell if you're as smitten with them as I am thus far, but I think you'd be happy with the overall improvement in terms of build quality, comfort, and sound quality moving to the 325s. From what I understand, the Magnum mod on the 325s produces a product that most consider superior to the RS1s, so that might be something to consider. The RS1s and the Magnum modded 325s would be around the same price, but this way you could do it in two steps. YOu'd have an excellent pair of headphones to listen to currently, and then when you're ready you could spend the additional funds for the Magnums and end up with a better product overall.  I've only started my research on the Magnum mod program, but I've even read reviews from people who consider them the best cans they've ever heard PERIOD. Not just the best Grados, but the best headphones in general. But even if you didn't want to do any mods, I can highly recommend the 325s...they sound really good to my ears.


----------



## colgatetotal

Quote: 





focker said:


> the Magnum mod on the 325s produces a product that most consider superior to the RS1s, ...  I've only started my research on the Magnum mod program, but I've even read reviews from people who consider them the best cans they've ever heard PERIOD. Not just the best Grados, but the best headphones in general.


 

  
  Define "most" and "best". It's easy to make such spurious claims and spread the hype. I've heard the magnums/HF2/PS500 (but not side by side against each other) honestly I personally didn't prefer the magnums over the other two. Maybe it's because the magnums' weight was overbearing (it's about 3-4oz heavier than the HF2, which I already find heavy), or maybe the bass slam was a bit too deep for my taste. It's still a very good headphone; just not to my liking.
   
  Just to note... if magnum was so good, the driver wouldn't have had 4 revisions in under 3 years. I wouldn't risk my money on something that'll likely get a v5 or v6 in a short time. Reminds me of the LCD/LCD2/LCD3 silliness.


----------



## eltocliousus

Quote: 





focker said:


> Honestly, if for some reason I was forced to live with the 80s forever, I could do that and live very happily enjoying music and movies...I can't quite tell if you're as smitten with them as I am thus far, but I think you'd be happy with the overall improvement in terms of build quality, comfort, and sound quality moving to the 325s. From what I understand, the Magnum mod on the 325s produces a product that most consider superior to the RS1s, so that might be something to consider. The RS1s and the Magnum modded 325s would be around the same price, but this way you could do it in two steps. YOu'd have an excellent pair of headphones to listen to currently, and then when you're ready you could spend the additional funds for the Magnums and end up with a better product overall.  I've only started my research on the Magnum mod program, but I've even read reviews from people who consider them the best cans they've ever heard PERIOD. Not just the best Grados, but the best headphones in general. But even if you didn't want to do any mods, I can highly recommend the 325s...they sound really good to my ears.


 


  You bring up some strong points, 325s it is! Head Fi is absolutely demolishing my wallet, and I love it!
  Quick question however (and please, don't consider my ignorant, I've looked, honestly!) what does the Magnum mod do? I realizre I send my 325s to some place, they do something to them, send it back and it's considered a magnum, but what exactly do they do, and what are the sonic difference between a Magnum'd pair and a standard 325?


----------



## Arboginge911

What are the major differences between the 325's and the MS-2's? 
 It seems as if the MS-2's are a toned down version of the 325's (in terms of highs) and have a greater soundstage, any thoughts?


----------



## colgatetotal

Quote: 





eltocliousus said:


> what does the Magnum mod do? I realizre I send my 325s to some place, they do something to them, send it back and it's considered a magnum, but what exactly do they do, and what are the sonic difference between a Magnum'd pair and a standard 325?


 


  Look closely at your 325is. Even though the cups are aluminum, the material housing the driver is plastic. That gets changed to aluminum, adding some weight. In the past, the coating on the original drivers were modified, but I believe the current v4 driver is now made in-house. Then there are a few other aesthetic changes, such as the plastic cup holder changing to aluminum as well.
   
  As for sound, you'll get a huge bass bump and a treble boost at around 13khz. Earlier versions of the driver added too much bass, and so people complained until it got changed. In my opinion this is not quality bass; you'll see from Inner Fidelity's measurements that the THD at 60hz is a whopping 40%, and at 100hz it's 10%. But hey, some people like distorted bass.
   
  http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/GradoSymphiusMagnumv25.pdf


----------



## thelostMIDrange

thanks for the graph. interesting. I can go along with some of what the tootpaste guy is talking about. the bass can be overbearing and way colored, but it usually is in a pleasant way. whereas the hf 2 bass was less musical and certainly less defined. I'd say mags are colored not distorted even though the measurements suggest that. maybe the distortion manifests itself in 'colored' bass. I can also attest to a general upper mid color/spike. Problem is there is plenty of variation of those v4's and of course the type of cup they go into affects things. I see that the graph is of the full magnum in aluminum housing. That sounds quite different than the various woods for example. Plastic of course would also have a different graph. But some of the drivers qualities would still carry through. Like any headphone, it's about the sum of the parts. personally, I was able to utilize some of the mag drivers in some particular wood cups to yield very high quality natural sounds. It wasn't easy though and can say listening to one example of them is insufficient to either form an opinion or write the driver off as being such and such. And if that fact discourages anyone from trying, I could also sympathize.


----------



## thelostMIDrange

all grado's seem to have alot of thd in the bass fwiw. even more than the magnum
http://www.innerfidelity.com/headphone-data-sheet-downloads


----------



## thelostMIDrange




----------



## thelostMIDrange

and those graphs also show the difference between a grado and sennheiser, and the challenge of turning a grado into a more natural sounding headphone design. ALot of folks like the grados becuause they are engaging, fun, etc but they are very colored and unatural, as the graphs always show. the senns are much more linear and are nice sounds, but they do not take a listener on as deep or intimate a ride as a grado design can. the magnum is an attempt to blend these two imo, and the task of the 'modder' or 'builder' of the custom magnum is to allow this to happen while at the same time doing whatever possible to reduce the colorations of the grado (and magnum) drivers. this can be done only with the cup design and particular driver mating to that particular cup, since it's the only real variable besides the cable in that simple design.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





colgatetotal said:


> Define "most" and "best". It's easy to make such spurious claims and spread the hype. I've heard the magnums/HF2/PS500 (but not side by side against each other) honestly I personally didn't prefer the magnums over the other two. Maybe it's because the magnums' weight was overbearing (it's about 3-4oz heavier than the HF2, which I already find heavy), or maybe the bass slam was a bit too deep for my taste. It's still a very good headphone; just not to my liking.
> 
> Just to note... if magnum was so good, the driver wouldn't have had 4 revisions in under 3 years. I wouldn't risk my money on something that'll likely get a v5 or v6 in a short time. Reminds me of the LCD/LCD2/LCD3 silliness.


 

 If you read my full post, I qualify it by saying that I've only just now started my research on the Magnum mod and also by using a phrase like, "from what I understand". It's obviously not from my own experience and that's clear when you consider what I wrote in its entirety and not just edit it to your preference.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





thelostmidrange said:


> and those graphs also show the difference between a grado and sennheiser, and the challenge of turning a grado into a more natural sounding headphone design. ALot of folks like the grados becuause they are engaging, fun, etc but they are very colored and unatural, as the graphs always show. the senns are much more linear and are nice sounds, but they do not take a listener on as deep or intimate a ride as a grado design can. the magnum is an attempt to blend these two imo, and the task of the 'modder' or 'builder' of the custom magnum is to allow this to happen while at the same time doing whatever possible to reduce the colorations of the grado (and magnum) drivers. this can be done only with the cup design and particular driver mating to that particular cup, since it's the only real variable besides the cable in that simple design.


 


 It seems to me that the frequency response graph is relied upon way too heavily at head-fi. The FR graph is quantitative, not qualititative. It's a helpful tool to determine if the recording is heard at equal volume across the frequency response. Three qualities I like in a headphone - strong imaging, detail/resolution, and an "airy-ness" - aren't depicted on a FR graph. Beyond that, our hearing isn't "flat" to begin with, and hearing varies from person to person. I'm not saying it's not a reliable tool, cause it is. But it's only one part of the whole picture in terms of why people choose the headphones they do. If you're top goal is a headphone that is flat and neutral in terms of the amplitude that each frequency is reproduced, then that's what you should focus on. But there are lots of other more qualitiative aspects of headphones that appeal to us, and I'm one of them.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





thelostmidrange said:


> and those graphs also show the difference between a grado and sennheiser, and the challenge of turning a grado into a more natural sounding headphone design. ALot of folks like the grados becuause they are engaging, fun, etc but they are very colored and unatural, as the graphs always show. the senns are much more linear and are nice sounds, but they do not take a listener on as deep or intimate a ride as a grado design can. the magnum is an attempt to blend these two imo, and the task of the 'modder' or 'builder' of the custom magnum is to allow this to happen while at the same time doing whatever possible to reduce the colorations of the grado (and magnum) drivers. this can be done only with the cup design and particular driver mating to that particular cup, since it's the only real variable besides the cable in that simple design.


 
  Since this IS the Grado fan site, given that the Senn is" more linear, are nice sounds, more natural", I don't think I want to "blend" anything.  I'll just take a Grado straight up, thank you.


----------



## colgatetotal

Quote: 





thelostmidrange said:


> and those graphs also show the difference between a grado and sennheiser, and the challenge of turning a grado into a more natural sounding headphone design. ALot of folks like the grados becuause they are engaging, fun, etc but they are very colored and unatural, as the graphs always show. the senns are much more linear and are nice sounds, but they do not take a listener on as deep or intimate a ride as a grado design can. the magnum is an attempt to blend these two imo, and the task of the 'modder' or 'builder' of the custom magnum is to allow this to happen while at the same time doing whatever possible to reduce the colorations of the grado (and magnum) drivers. this can be done only with the cup design and particular driver mating to that particular cup, since it's the only real variable besides the cable in that simple design.


 

 The most interesting part is that the plastic Grados have the least THD. (Look at the 60i and 225i graphs) I guess what we're seeing is the bass coloration and resonance from the cups. Plastic doesn't color the bass much, but then again, plastic doesn't sound as engaging. Still, when you consider Symphones' claim that aluminum doesn't color the sound at all...
   
  Focker: No worries, just wanted to play devil's advocate.


----------



## thelostMIDrange

colgate, you are a fountain of interesting insights. the plastic must color the rest of the sound in some way though. I agree, the cup influences all this and also agree that the aluminum, no matter what treatment or coating it has, is far from 'inert'. I had to try a dozen woods for the same reason, namely they all had serious issues as a sound chamber and each introduced it's own colors and affects on the driver, mahogany as much or more than the others. And of course, that's the rs grado sound.


----------



## MrAwesome

PS500 vs RS1i?
   
  what are the pros and cons of each one? Which one is worth the price?


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





mrawesome said:


> PS500 vs RS1i?
> 
> what are the pros and cons of each one? Which one is worth the price?


 
  PS500 is supposed to be a bit warmer.


----------



## vaed

For long-timers here, how often does the SR-325i seem to come up on the headphone sale forum? Right now I'm going to try being satisfied with my SR-60i's, as they sound beautiful as ever, but I know that there's going to be a point where I hit the 325i's, and I was wondering if I should jump on a good deal when I see it, or if I could afford to wait for a while. And on that point,  you guys generally buy your higher-end grades used, or new?


----------



## WorldsEndWombat

Quote: 





vaed said:


> For long-timers here, how often does the SR-325i seem to come up on the headphone sale forum?


 

 roughly once in a fortnight... buy good conditioned 2nd-hand, save the burn-in time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they would last for decades if well taken good care of


----------



## Posam

I've been wondering this and well, do I need to ever do anything to take care of the wood on my RS1i such as polish them or something like that?


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





posam said:


> I've been wondering this and well, do I need to ever do anything to take care of the wood on my RS1i such as polish them or something like that?


 


   I was wondering whether the same wood treatment finish that comes with the LCD2/3 would suit the RS1.


----------



## MrAwesome

maybe use a damp of Pledge on a soft cloth or miro-fiber?


----------



## eltocliousus

What do the bowl pads change in terms of sonics on the SR60s? And where do I buy these mysterious things in the UK?
  I found these, however it doesn't say it's suitable for SR60s.


----------



## Mr.Sneis

Quote: 





posam said:


> I've been wondering this and well, do I need to ever do anything to take care of the wood on my RS1i such as polish them or something like that?


 

 My Home Depot carries it - Howard's Wax-n-Feed.  It is supposed to be the same as what comes with the LCD-2/3,  I warn you, it's addictive to polish the crap out of anything wood with this stuff.  It smells good and will make your Grados pop!
   
  When you first apply it it will make the finish very shiny but leave it overnight any it'll soak in and be more natural looking.


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





mr.sneis said:


> My Home Depot carries it - Howard's Wax-n-Feed.  It is supposed to be the same as what comes with the LCD-2/3,  I warn you, it's addictive to polish the crap out of anything wood with this stuff.  It smells good and will make your Grados pop!
> 
> When you first apply it it will make the finish very shiny but leave it overnight any it'll soak in and be more natural looking.


 

  
  How often would I need to apply this and is this to maintain the finish and prevent cracking and or swelling of the woods etc from humidity or just to make it shiny?


----------



## Mr.Sneis

To be completely honest?  Never.
   
  I've owned a ton of RS-1's and 1i's in my day of varying ages and use.  I live in Arizona arguably a very dry climate.  Never have I had wood that cracked or discolored in a way that I disliked in any of these woody Grados.
   
  That said, there's something about the act of polishing and the look that makes the Feed-n-Wax a cool product - think of it like this.  If you wash your car regularly and take care of it you'll probably never need to wax it.  I've known people who don't believe in wax and their cars still look great after many years.  As a car-washing nut I like the process of waxing my car and the post-wax feeling and smell.  You mentally get some sort of re-assurance that you are actively protecting your car's finish which is nice but truly not necessary.
   
  I'd say it's the same deal here.


----------



## pigmode

If you look at the cup design of the Audeze, you can see it not the best implementation for hardwood, and that would explain their issues with cracking. The Grados, not so much of a problem.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> If you look at the cup design of the Audeze, you can see it not the best implementation for hardwood, and that would explain their issues with cracking. The Grados, not so much of a problem.


 


  I look at it and I just think of a one piece wood window blind


----------



## Nick01

Quote:


chris_himself said:


> I look at it and I just think of a one piece wood window blind


 


  Haha so true!!


----------



## eltocliousus

I ordered some L-cush for my SR60 from jazzloft (£13 incl shipping to the UK, not a bad price!).
  Will compare them with the S-cush, looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> If you look at the cup design of the Audeze, you can see it not the best implementation for hardwood, and that would explain their issues with cracking. The Grados, not so much of a problem.


 

 It's quite a big wooden ring, yet not quite a thick and supportive as a Grado cup would be.  I can see where there would be issues.  HifiMAN quickly moved away from the wooden rings after the fiasco with the HE-5 headphones.  Climate damage to woods is not always fun.  We have hardwoods on 3/4 of our main level.  Each winter, there is always one section that open up about 1/8" and then closes itself during the warmer and more humid months of summer.


----------



## Matro5

I'm rejoining the club! I just ordered some PS500s after a too-long hiatus from the Grado sound.
   
  I'll be driving them with a restored Yamaha CR2020 and matching them with a Rega P1 turntable. 
   

   
  Like many here I'm sure, my first "real" headphone was the SR60.
   
  Surely the cheapest - and most common - purchase made at Lyric HiFi on the UES, I loved the SR60s but sold them to have ill-advised affairs with the Senn 595s and the  AKG 701s. I lost the 701s during a move ( I literally threw them away by accident! What would Freud say? ) and I replaced them with the Shure 840s. The Shures were all I could afford at the time, and despite some QC issues I always _liked_ them...
   
  But, I want to love my music. And that's what Grados are for, right?


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





matro5 said:


> I'm rejoining the club! I just ordered some PS500s after a too-long hiatus from the Grado sound.
> 
> I'll be driving them with a restored Yamaha CR2020 and matching them with a Rega P1 turntable.
> 
> ...


 

 Matro, your Yamaha is gorgeous. I'm driving my HF2's with a Harmon Kardon 330B. I'm sure your PS500's are going to sound awesome paired with that. What will you be listening to when you plug them in the first time?


----------



## drubrew

Here are some fun pics


----------



## Matro5

Thanks, KJ. It's a great question. I've got about a week until they arrive and it kind of feels like I'm going to spend the entire time figuring out what to play first! I'm all over the map musically, but something tells me the first thing I'll play will either be _In the Aeroplane Over the Sea _or _The Moon & Antarctica. _
   
  Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> Matro, your Yamaha is gorgeous. I'm driving my HF2's with a Harmon Kardon 330B. I'm sure your PS500's are going to sound awesome paired with that. What will you be listening to when you plug them in the first time?


----------



## WhiteCrow

anyone else love the way tube amps sound with grado? The little dot MKII is just the perfect match for these, a little darker than the 1+ and just brings out the gooeyness to the vocals.


----------



## dorino

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> anyone else love the way tube amps sound with grado? The little dot MKII is just the perfect match for these, a little darker than the 1+ and just brings out the gooeyness to the vocals.


 

 Yes. Nearly every other post in this thread is about tube amps and Grados being good together.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





dorino said:


> Yes. Nearly every other post in this thread is about tube amps and Grados being good together.


 


  nonsense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am how ever kind of wanting a new amp....nothing wrong with mine in the least bit, really fits all of my gear actually....just the head-fi bugs. Maybe a dac finally heh.....wait NO MUST RESIST!


----------



## Gwarmi

Speaking of sweet DAC's that match Grado's for those seeking an even more sugary sound. Been playing around with this.
   
   The new mini sized Quad DAC Link D1 is a very nice effort for the cash from those speaker guys at QUAD, it's their very first DAC
   and it's not half bad for the cash - approx $300USD-ish for you US based Head-Fiers.
   
   As you can see it's smaller than a Fiio E9 amplifier. It also doubles up as a USB to SPDIF converter when you connect both USB and SPDIF cables.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Speaking of sweet DAC's that match Grado's for those seeking an even more sugary sound. Been playing around with this.
> 
> The new mini sized Quad DAC Link D1 is a very nice effort for the cash from those speaker guys at QUAD, it's their very first DAC
> and it's not half bad for the cash - approx $300USD-ish for you US based Head-Fiers.
> ...


 


 grados sound good with cambridge audio gear,i use my ps1000s with the azur 840a and 840c with np30 music streamer and it sounds identical to a martin logan sound system that they have in all the top clubs..i use mordaunt short performance six speakers with the azur aswell they sound very nice together..


----------



## stacker45

I drive my Grados with either a,Musical Fidelity X-CAN V2 hybrid  tube amp,a vintage Yamaha CA-610II,or a Marantz 2220B.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





drubrew said:


> Here are some fun pics


 


  Ahhhhh....PS1000s....you will be mine...oh-ho-ho-yes....you WILL be mine...*evil grin*


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





focker said:


> Ahhhhh....PS1000s....you will be mine...oh-ho-ho-yes....you WILL be mine...*evil grin*


 


   It may involve heinous crimes against humanity in order to get them - but just remember - it's all for a good cause, yes a very, very good sonic cause


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> It may involve heinous crimes against humanity in order to get them - but just remember - it's all for a good cause, yes a very, very good sonic cause


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





focker said:


>


 


 Really hope you snare a freshie in the not too distant future, given that the most recent number I've seen is #1668.
   
  When I think of the number of PS1000's in the world, I think of :-


----------



## Chris_Himself

The V3 with the RockGrotto upgrades (I'm sure the V2 is pretty much the same afterwards) and the Little Pinkie PSU are seriously god-tier Grado amp.

  
  Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I drive my Grados with either a,Musical Fidelity X-CAN V2 hybrid  tube amp,a vintage Yamaha CA-610II,or a Marantz 2220B.


 

  
   
  Besides the sound, there is just a romance between Grados and tube amps, applying vintage technologies to acheive a sound preferable over modern day equipment


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> The V3 with the RockGrotto upgrades (I'm sure the V2 is pretty much the same afterwards) and the Little Pinkie PSU are seriously god-tier Grado amp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 i will be geting myself some stax sr009 electrostat headphones and using a woo audio wes headphone amp and the dac i will be using will be a naim dac..i have everything from cambridge audio to krell but i agree with what you are saying about vintage sound because i love the way my mcintosh manhattan sounds and i listen to music that i wouldn't normally listen to on this system..i had the system put in to my girlfriends car because i love the sound that much..


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





our martin said:


> i will be geting myself some stax sr009 electrostat headphones and using a woo audio wes headphone amp and the dac i will be using will be a naim dac..i have everything from cambridge audio to krell but i agree with what you are saying about vintage sound because i love the way my mcintosh manhattan sounds and i listen to music that i wouldn't normally listen to on this system..i had the system put in to my girlfriends car because i love the sound that much..


 

  
   Now a PS1000 vs STAX SR-009 review would be fun!


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Now a PS1000 vs STAX SR-009 review would be fun!


 


 stax are 5 grand and you need 5 grand to amp them so it wouldn't be fare to compare them would it really..i wouldn't part with my ps1000s!


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





our martin said:


> i will be geting myself some stax sr009 electrostat headphones and using a woo audio wes headphone amp and the dac i will be using will be a naim dac..i have everything from cambridge audio to krell but i agree with what you are saying about vintage sound because i love the way my mcintosh manhattan sounds and i listen to music that i wouldn't normally listen to on this system..i had the system put in to my girlfriends car because i love the sound that much..


 


  Dang Martin, you mind lending me $10 bucks for lunch today? My local whole foods makes the best turkey bacon avocado sammie I've ever had, but they're 7 bucks 
   
  I've seen what McIntosh amps look like, and more or less COST and thats one insane setup!


----------



## Melvins

yeah but that doesn't equate with the two sounds. It would certainly be an interesting read


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Dang Martin, you mind lending me $10 bucks for lunch today? My local whole foods makes the best turkey bacon avocado sammie I've ever had, but they're 7 bucks
> 
> I've seen what McIntosh amps look like, and more or less COST and thats one insane setup!


 

 i am english and we can't buy guns over the counter here..if you sell me a gun so i can shoot the c*** who keeps telling me to get out of the chopper on battlefield 3 then you can buy some of them lovely sandwiches from your local home foods..p.s this is just ment as a joke..but it would be one way of getting rid of him..


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





our martin said:


> stax are 5 grand and you need 5 grand to amp them so it wouldn't be fare to compare them would it really..i wouldn't part with my ps1000s!


 


  I'll probably have a HD800 over the weekend down here so I might put it to good use and bang out a review - there's probably a review or two floating around already
   but I'll see if I can add a little something.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> I'll probably have a HD800 over the weekend down here so I might put it to good use and bang out a review - there's probably a review or two floating around already
> but I'll see if I can add a little something.
> 
> i own the hd800 aswell..i have all different headphones from klipsch in ear to ultimate ears customs..the stax are for my new gaming pc rig i will be using them with the realizer a8..


----------



## brokenthumb

I'm officially a fan all over again!
   
  I've been listening to the K701, D2K, and HD650 for the last 6 months on my pc.  Today I felt like breaking out my old SR80i's and my turntable.  HOLY CRAP, these sound so good with vinyl!  I immediately wondered why I even bought the other headphones...  instant goosebumps on the Top Gun Soundtrack.  Now I'm thinking maybe a 225i, 325is, or maybe a used RS2i in my future.


----------



## Matro5

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> I'm officially a fan all over again!
> 
> I've been listening to the K701, D2K, and HD650 for the last 6 months on my pc.  Today I felt like breaking out my old SR80i's and my turntable.  HOLY CRAP, these sound so good with vinyl!  I immediately wondered why I even bought the other headphones...  instant goosebumps on the Top Gun Soundtrack.  Now I'm thinking maybe a 225i, 325is, or maybe a used RS2i in my future.


 

 That's what I'm talking about! Psyched for you, Brokenthumb. Also kind of amazing that you own the Top Gun soundtrack on vinyl. I bet the guitar anthem kicks ass on Grados.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





matro5 said:


> That's what I'm talking about! Psyched for you, Brokenthumb. Also kind of amazing that you own the Top Gun soundtrack on vinyl. I bet the guitar anthem kicks ass on Grados.


 


   'Highway to the Dangerzone' embodies the 80's - fond memories of that tune blaring out over a Double Dragon machine back in 1986.


----------



## brokenthumb

Quote: 





matro5 said:


> That's what I'm talking about! Psyched for you, Brokenthumb. Also kind of amazing that you own the Top Gun soundtrack on vinyl. I bet the guitar anthem kicks ass on Grados.


 
  Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> 'Highway to the Dangerzone' embodies the 80's - fond memories of that tune blaring out over a Double Dragon machine back in 1986.


 


  Oh yeah, Dangerzone and the Anthem both raise the hair on my arms, especially when the guitar kicks in on the anthem song.  Feel's like I'm right on stage at an outdoor concert!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> I'm officially a fan all over again!
> 
> I've been listening to the K701, D2K, and HD650 for the last 6 months on my pc.  Today I felt like breaking out my old SR80i's and my turntable.  HOLY CRAP, these sound so good with vinyl!  I immediately wondered why I even bought the other headphones...  instant goosebumps on the Top Gun Soundtrack.  Now I'm thinking maybe a 225i, 325is, or maybe a used RS2i in my future.


 
   
  I with you man,i have my SR80i's on as i'm writing this,straight from the heaphone output of a vintage Marantz 2220B and a Pioneer RT-1020l reel to reel tapedeck to copy of one of the ''Best audiophile voices'' cd's i made,and they sound so good,i still can't believe i can get this much sound quality,for so little money,ah! the law of diminishing returns.
   
  Speaking of diminishing returns, just got some PS-500 two weeks ago,i love them,but today i still couldn't stop myself from calleing my salesmen and order some PS-1000,my friends call me crazy,but i prefer to think of myself as passionnate.


----------



## hsubox

First post!
   
  I sold my beloved SR60s (circa 2003) to a friend of mine, and used the money to go towards a shiny new pair of SR225i's. Straight out of the box is a hugely noticeable difference. I shudder to think what these will be doing when they are broken in.
   
  I was drawn to Grado back in 03 because of the funky look and the positive reviews, and have been a fan ever since...
   
  Hi everyone ;o)


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> I'm officially a fan all over again!
> 
> I've been listening to the K701, D2K, and HD650 for the last 6 months on my pc.  Today I felt like breaking out my old SR80i's and my turntable.  HOLY CRAP, these sound so good with vinyl!  I immediately wondered why I even bought the other headphones...  instant goosebumps on the Top Gun Soundtrack.  Now I'm thinking maybe a 225i, 325is, or maybe a used RS2i in my future.


 


  Oh man...I'm already loving my Grados with tubes, I can only imagine how amazing they sound with vinyl!!!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> just got some PS-500 two weeks ago,i love them,but today i still couldn't stop myself from calleing my salesmen and order some PS-1000,my friends call me crazy,but i prefer to think of myself as passionnate.


 

 DAYUM, brother! I like how you roll! I'm going to enjoy my new 325s for a while and pick up some PS1000s later this year....love me some Grados!!!


----------



## brokenthumb

Oh man, I can only dream about PS1000s at this point.  I envy you guys!
   
  I've got around 200 to spend at the moment on my headphone setup.  I'm trying to decide on the better route to go.
   
  Buy some SR225i's
  or
  L-Cush Pads for my SR80i and a Little Dot MK I+ Hybrid tube amp for the SR80i's.
   
  I've been leaning toward the SR225i's but I would love to hear vinyl with tube's thrown in also.


----------



## Gwarmi

Man this is great! The PS1000 tribe is back in effect! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   More the merrier I say, get on board the big chromie express.


----------



## Melvins

Not exactly Grado, but close enough...
   
   
  received my Magnum v4's today. man...oh man.
   
   
   
  So good. soooooo good. Honestly I've just been listening to them straight from my laptop, just to get used to the sound. But already I can tell that these are going to satisfy me for a while. For the win for suuuuree


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Dang Martin, you mind lending me $10 bucks for lunch today? My local whole foods makes the best turkey bacon avocado sammie I've ever had, but they're 7 bucks
> 
> I've seen what McIntosh amps look like, and more or less COST and thats one insane setup!


 
  You are getting ripped off.   
  I don't recall paying that much for a sandwich in the states. $7 a sandwich is London price.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





pcf said:


> You are getting ripped off.
> I don't recall paying that much for a sandwich in the states. $7 a sandwich is London price.


 


  It's from Whole foods, they charge more than they should and people still buy it.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> It's from Whole foods, they charge more than they should and people still buy it.


 

 I used to live in Cupertino and 5 minutes from Whole Foods. No kidding! They over charge.
  By the way, you have to be rich or a fanatic to be a Grado fan club member here in the UK:
   
  http://www.pricerunner.co.uk/pl/94-2664919/Headphones/Grado-PS1000-Compare-Prices
   
  That's about 2700 USD. And if anything goes wrong (like a dead driver) it wil be a pain to get them fixed. Whereas in the states you can just send them to Grado and pay the standard charge. I seem to remember it is something like $100-150 (out of warranty) for any repair on RS1. Not  bad considering you might get two new drivers for that. They actually checked a couple of headphones for me with no charge in the past.


----------



## Nick01

Is anyone here a fan of the GS1000i? They're my favourite!


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





nick01 said:


> Is anyone here a fan of the GS1000i? They're my favourite!


 


   Sounds like a tumulteous love affair Nick - thought the distant mids were proving quite difficult?


----------



## Chris_Himself

I hear some Whole Foods hate here?
   
  Cmon guys best beer selection and believe it or not, they actually will price match when possible. It's just that they choose to sell expensive stuff..
   
  PCF, did you say you live in Cupertino? I'm from San Jose and I went to Cupertino High School actually. Class of '07.


----------



## Gwarmi

Sanwich prices are becoming steep in Melbourne too - not uncommon to get slapped $11AUD for a sandwich, even more if you're at the Grand Prix
  or at the snow.
   
  Just a tip for you guys if you ever head down under to either Sydney or Melbourne.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> PCF, did you say you live in Cupertino? I'm from San Jose and I went to Cupertino High School actually. Class of '07.


 
  We moved to Cupertino from Los Altos in 2005 mainly for the schools. You went to the right place for your education mate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I'm in London now but still have tons of friends in California. Will go back for a visit at some point.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





pcf said:


> We moved to Cupertino from Los Altos in 2005 mainly for the schools. You went to the right place for your education mate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Bring the HP1's and I'll buy the pizza and beer mate


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Bring the HP1's and I'll buy the pizza and beer mate


 

 I will take you up on that.


----------



## stacker45

After only two weeks with my new PS-500,i went to the Montréal sound and image festival yesterday,and there was a pair of PS-1000 for peoples to try,well,that was all i needed to make the move,i phone my salesman and asked him to order me a pair,now i'll be like a kid on Christmas eve until they get here.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> After only two weeks with my new PS-500,i went to the Montréal sound and image festival yesterday,and thre was a pair of PS-1000 for peoples to try,well,that was all i needed to make the move,i phone my salesman and asked him to order me a pair,now i'll be like a kid on Christmas eve until they get here.


 
   
  Oh ****, the Salon, son & Image Montréal Hi-Fi show... I missed it.
   
 it completely slipped my mind. Dang I would have had an opportunity to listen to it!
   
  The weather was beautiful I would have worn my HP2, lol


----------



## devouringone3

Quote:


stacker45 said:


> Speaking of diminishing returns, just got some PS-500 two weeks ago,i love them,but today i still couldn't stop myself from calleing my salesmen and order some PS-1000,my friends call me crazy,but i prefer to think of myself as passionnate.


 

 Cool, I wonder which finish it'll be... the newer SR325is are powder coating finished like the PS500.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Cool, I wonder which finish it'll be... the newer SR325is are powder coating finished like the PS500.


 


   I'm betting it will be chrome city


----------



## brokenthumb

Hey guys wanted to share my experience I had with my Grado yesterday.
   
  I was looking in my local Salvation Army store for some music and stumbled upon a Top Gun Soundtrack on cd for a couple dollars.  The case and disc looked brand new, so I bought it to compare with my record.
   
  After I got home I ripped it with EAC to flac and checked the dynamic range which scored a 10.  Really good compared to today's cd's.
  So I start listening with my SR80i's and instantly it makes may feet tap, but no goosebumps.  I continue listening and by the time the last two songs get there I'm ready for the thing to be over.  The Top Gun Anthem sounds really good on the cd but half way through the song I was starting to get a headache.  I wanted it to stop!
   
  So I put on the record and started it at the Top Gun Anthem song... Instantly the hair raising and goosebumps were back.  It was like two entirely different Grado headphones.  I really wasn't expecting so much of a difference.  The cd version was how most people describe the SR80i, it was sort of harsh and ear-piercing and I almost didn't make it through the entire disc.  The vinyl version on the other hand was how people describe RS1's, smooth high's, liquid sounding guitars and vocals, very musical, and deeper bass with much more impact.
   
  I can't believe the difference, if an SR80i sounds this good with vinyl I would probably die instantly if I heard an RS1.  I wish I could make my pc sound like my turntable because it's much more convenient.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





> I can't believe the difference, if an SR80i sounds this good with vinyl I would probably die instantly if I heard an RS1.  *I wish I could make my pc sound like my turntable because it's much more convenient.*


 


   It will never exactly sound like good quality wax, however there are huge improvements to be had if you pursue the path
   of getting yourself a really high quality DAC that has a rep' for musicality and a very analogue type of sound.
   
   I also highly recommend delving into the world of USB to SPDIF converters as this will help heaps with reproducing
   a natural sound via the laptop as a base station.
   
   Admittedly, all of this does not come cheap but it is do-able.


----------



## brokenthumb

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> It will never exactly sound like good quality wax, however there are huge improvements to be had if you pursue the path
> of getting yourself a really high quality DAC that has a rep' for musicality and a very analogue type of sound.
> 
> I also highly recommend delving into the world of USB to SPDIF converters as this will help heaps with reproducing
> ...


 



 I do have a Toshiba HD-A1 I use sometimes for CD's and it sounds much better than the E7's DAC but it is still very sterile compared to the vinyl.
   
  I've been looking at the Music Streamer II DAC ,which is also USB, but I've heard it doesn't play well with the E9.  2.25 Vrms into 2.1 Vrms.  My PC does have a Coaxial and Optical out also, it's a Asus P8P67 Pro motherboard:
   
  Realtek® ALC 892 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC
*Audio Feature :*
 - Absolute Pitch 192kHz/ 24-bit True BD Lossless Sound
 - Coaxial and Optical S/PDIF out ports at back panel
   
  Sorry about getting off-topic, I only want my Grado's to sound the best they can on a PC.  I'm really regretting the Fiio combo now.


----------



## BananthonyH

Hey, I am new here, and I have questions about the L-cush. Is it uncomfortable and would upgrading to the G-cush? Thanks.


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





bananthonyh said:


> Hey, I am new here, and I have questions about the L-cush. Is it uncomfortable and would upgrading to the G-cush? Thanks.


 


  The L cush can be uncomfortable for some but I fixed that with the shack hack mod (radio shack sells replacement pads similar to flats) you cut them out and put them in the middle. I suppose you could use the middle of flats. Still an expensive route for earpads. I haven't sued the G cush.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> I do have a Toshiba HD-A1 I use sometimes for CD's and it sounds much better than the E7's DAC but it is still very sterile compared to the vinyl.
> 
> I've been looking at the Music Streamer II DAC ,which is also USB, but I've heard it doesn't play well with the E9.  2.25 Vrms into 2.1 Vrms.  My PC does have a Coaxial and Optical out also, it's a Asus P8P67 Pro motherboard:
> 
> ...


 


   
   Know what you mean man - I can still recall finally getting around to hearing the Fiio E7 / E9 combo for the first time and just remaining dumb founded as to why everyone
   was going nuts over the combo. Yes, it's cheap but it does not sound great at all.
   
   Burson DS Dac/Amp is a good one for the cash. Sells for under $700 here in it's home city. DAC inside is a PCM1793 Burr Brown.
   it is also has a smooth sliding pot, no crunchy stepped volume control like on the Burson 160D.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Oh ****, the Salon, son & Image Montréal Hi-Fi show... I missed it.
> 
> it completely slipped my mind. Dang I would have had an opportunity to listen to it!
> 
> The weather was beautiful I would have worn my HP2, lol


 


 You didn't miss it,it's this weekend,March 23-24-25,and Sunday is the last day,so you better hurry,by the way,if you go,keep you're eyes peeled,because,the PS-1000 are at a small stand that sells cd's,right in front of the Sony room,they're only there to give the oportunity for potential consumers to listen to what they're selling.
   
  Oh! and while i'm at it,i've been a fan of the GS-1000 since they came out,and,according to John Grado,the distant midrange was necessary to create the illusion of a bigger soundstage,if you ask me,he succeded big time,i love watching DVD concerts with mine.
   
  And about my PS-1000,i specifically asked for the cromed ones,i love that bling!


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> You didn't miss it,it's this weekend,March 23-24-25,and Sunday is the last day,so you better hurry,by the way,if you go,keep you're eyes peeled,because,the PS-1000 are at a small stand that sells cd's,right in front of the Sony room,they're only there to give the oportunity for potential consumers to listen to what they're selling.


 

  Is it Grado themselves or a major reseller representing the PS1000's? Thought Johnny G did not do HiFi shows anymore..


----------



## MohawkUS

gwarmi said:


> Know what you mean man - I can still recall finally getting around to hearing the Fiio E7 / E9 combo for the first time and just remaining dumb founded as to why everyone
> was going nuts over the combo. Yes, it's cheap but it does not sound great at all.
> 
> Burson DS Dac/Amp is a good one for the cash. Sells for under $700 here in it's home city. DAC inside is a PCM1793 Burr Brown.
> it is also has a smooth sliding pot, no crunchy stepped volume control like on the Burson 160D.




Burson is nice, but don't buy it for a Grado. It has a 5.6ohm output impedance, I've tried it with Ultrasone PRO2900 and AKG K81 and it sounds off. You'll want a higher impedance headphone for the Burson.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





mohawkus said:


> Burson is nice, but don't buy it for a Grado. It has a 5.6ohm output impedance, I've tried it with Ultrasone PRO2900 and AKG K81 and it sounds off. You'll want a higher impedance headphone for the Burson.


 


   5.6ohms is a little high, still it does not stop a heap of Aussies down here running one with their Grado, know of two blokes
   who are happy as larry with their 325i and 160D - it's not ideal but there's a lot of amps out there around that mark.


----------



## Posam

Anyone in here use the iBasso d7 with their grados yet?


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Is it Grado themselves or a major reseller representing the PS1000's? Thought Johnny G did not do HiFi shows anymore..


 


 I'ts not Grado,it's a guy that sells cd's


----------



## Gwarmi

Speaking of tasty amps - I see no one on here has yet had the luck (or cash $$$) to play with this new ECP Audio L2
   amplifier (found nothing through Head-Fi search) - it's currently on review with Tyll's Innerfidelity.
   
   Looks impressive, probably one of the most interesting tube hybrids out there pity the price is also a major knee
   to the nether regions. According to the Tyll man it's got cracking synergy with Grado.
   
   $2495
   
   ECP Audio L-2 - Hand made by some clever chaps out of Chicago.


----------



## Tyll Hertsens

Just to be clear, the article was written by Nate Maher.


----------



## WooXIEE DJ

So what's the general consensus on the Grado RA1? Any difference in SQ between Battery and AC version?


----------



## devouringone3

Quote:


stacker45 said:


> You didn't miss it,it's this weekend,March 23-24-25,and Sunday is the last day,so you better hurry,by the way,if you go,keep you're eyes peeled,because,the PS-1000 are at a small stand that sells cd's,right in front of the Sony room,they're only there to give the oportunity for potential consumers to listen to what they're selling.
> 
> Oh! and while i'm at it,i've been a fan of the GS-1000 since they came out,and,according to John Grado,the distant midrange was necessary to create the illusion of a bigger soundstage,if you ask me,he succeded big time,i love watching DVD concerts with mine.
> 
> And about my PS-1000,i specifically asked for the cromed ones,i love that bling!


 

 Bah now I have missed it , I couldn't go this Sunday. It's okay I can always trace back that guy or find a PS1000 in one of the Hi-Fi stores because, hey, I live in Montréal now and they have those kind of things.
   
  I wonder what motivated John Grado into giving us soundstage. He felt like he had maxed out sound quality on the RS so he needed to improve upon other things? Personally I can't pinpoint soundstage yet, and tell if this or that headphone has it. It's so confounding, imaging, soundstage, positioning, instrument separation, field of perception... but it seems that at equal sound quality, details, balance, only soundstage is left to tell apart two headphones in strengths.
   
  Tell me about your PS1000, because it will be my next Grado headphone... well in a distant future it will be, but it's still the Grado I'm looking forward and reading about. I also like the chrome secretly, even though the finish looks fragile in comparison to their previous finishes (there is two of them, the usual ultra-fine matte and an in between matte and chrome, the satin silver one, which looks to be the rarest).
   
  Satin finish

   
  More reflexive of the light, than matte


----------



## stacker45

I should get the PS-1000 by the end of this week,and i will post my impressions,once i've compared to the ones i have.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I should get the PS-1000 by the end of this week,and i will post my impressions,once i've compared to the ones i have.


 


  I'd love to hear how they compare to the PS500s...pre-congrats on the cans!


----------



## Gwarmi

@Stacker45
   
  Hope you love them as much as the rest of us on the main PS1000 thread - would be good to see more deserved exposure for them.


----------



## Nick01

Quote:


gwarmi said:


> Sounds like a tumulteous love affair Nick - thought the distant mids were proving quite difficult?


 

 The distant mids weren't as annoying as the screeching treble. But for some strange reason, they sound sooo good to me now, I no longer hear distant mid and aggressive treble. Not sure if it's due to the GS1000i having fully burnt in by now, or my brain and ears have adjusted to them accordingly.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





nick01 said:


> Quote:
> 
> The distant mids weren't as annoying as the screeching treble. But for some strange reason, they sound sooo good to me now, I no longer hear distant mid and aggressive treble. Not sure if it's due to the GS1000i having fully burnt in by now, or my brain and ears have adjusted to them accordingly.


 


  Never had a beef myself with the PS1000's treble, but I do notice quite strongly when swapping between the PS1000 and RS1i in terms of mids presentation.
   
   Sometimes it feels overwhelmingly forward on the RS1i with certain recordings after a stint on the big chromies. It's all about the brain and perception.
   
   On occasion it's quite welcome eg, Any Keith Richards or 'The Smiths' that for some reason were always distantly mik'd - but I'm quite atuned to the
   PS1000 mids goodness now. Good to hear the big woodie is finally coming around for you, perhaps different material and/or a source change has played
   a part to boot.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> @Stacker45
> 
> Hope you love them as much as the rest of us on the main PS1000 thread - would be good to see more deserved exposure for them.


 


 I'm sure i will,i can't wait to compare them to my GS-1000, because,if they do everything better than the the GS,i'm going to put them up for sale.


----------



## Matro5

Good news from UPS. PS500s are on schedule to arrive tomorrow. Of course, it's a relative certainty that I'll miss the delivery man and end up riding over to UPS to pick them after hours...


----------



## brokenthumb

If nobody is going to be home, I usually leave a signed note on the door asking them to please leave the package.  Probably won't work on something like the PS500s though.


----------



## Holleyman

Didn't start out as a problem, was just looking for a nice set of headphones a couple of years ago but now find myself with SR60, SR80i and GS1000i as well as a couple of tube amps.  Might be the start of a problem.
   
  Anyway, hello all.  I too love Grados


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





holleyman said:


> Didn't start out as a problem, was just looking for a nice set of headphones a couple of years ago but now find myself with SR60, SR80i and GS1000i as well as a couple of tube amps.  Might be the start of a problem.
> 
> Anyway, hello all.  I too love Grados


 


 lol, same here...and welcome!


----------



## Melvins

That's what happened when my Blox came. I had to go to the post office, which thankfully is all of .2 seconds away from my house. Been using them daily ever since 
   
   
   
  My magnums also happened to show up on my birthday. I was more than pleasantly surprised to say the least!


----------



## eltocliousus

I got my L-cush for the SR60s today, I can't seem to get them to sit right on my head, are they supposed to be touching the ear? It feels very strange, any ideas?


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





eltocliousus said:


> I got my L-cush for the SR60s today, I can't seem to get them to sit right on my head, are they supposed to be touching the ear? It feels very strange, any ideas?


 


  Try the shack hack mod http://www.head-fi.org/t/294623/grado-rs1-shack-hack-mod-56k-beware. The flats are more comfortable IMO though on my rs1i they don't quite sound as good.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





posam said:


> Try the shack hack mod http://www.head-fi.org/t/294623/grado-rs1-shack-hack-mod-56k-beware. The flats are more comfortable IMO though on my rs1i they don't quite sound as good.


 


   Hey Posam - is that a Digizoid Zo I see in your avatar background pic?
   
   I managed to get my hands on one the other day for demo (they're not for retail sale yet here in Oz) -
   Maaan - bassy, bassy - I can see the appeal with it for some, did not have the chance to give it a crack with
   the RS1i (Ultrasone Signature Pro instead) 
   
   Do you use it regularly with your RS1i?


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Hey Posam - is that a Digizoid Zo I see in your avatar background pic?
> 
> I managed to get my hands on one the other day for demo (they're not for retail sale yet here in Oz) -
> Maaan - bassy, bassy - I can see the appeal with it for some, did not have the chance to give it a crack with
> ...


 

 Yeah, It's my only amp as I'm saving for the Ibasso d7 dac/amp. I do use it most of the time. The RS1i can become bassy enough for listening to bass heavy electronica type music though I usually have it about on contour 1.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





posam said:


> Yeah, It's my only amp as I'm saving for the Ibasso d7 dac/amp. I do use it most of the time. The RS1i can become bassy enough for listening to bass heavy electronica type music though I usually have it about on contour 1.


 


  I'm saving for this at the moment - The Sony PCM-50
   
   
   
   It's not even a Digital Player, rather it's a high end portable recorder that happens to have a mean amp section and
   top quality pro playback DAC. It's only for nutters really - basic screen, only plays back WAV and MP3 (no FLAC)
   and it runs off batteries - not cheap either.
   
   Still, many say that the super clean neutral sound with a higher end Grado is meant to be a perfect match for
   portable usage. Guess I'll find out. Oh and if you like recording random stuff on the go - it's absolutely top notch.


----------



## stacker45




----------



## Matro5

Happiness is... _Explosions in the Sky...Yo-Yo Ma playing Ennio Morricone... MMJ...Nick Cave & Warren Ellis...Sigur Ros...Steve Earle...Broken Social Scene...Jason Isbell & the 400 Unit..._ plus my new PS500s. 
   
  So far, so good. Thanks, Grado!


----------



## Melvins

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> I'm saving for this at the moment - The Sony PCM-50
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  lolololol. I'd geek my gonads off if I saw someone carrying that around to listen to MP3's on.


----------



## Gwarmi

Wonder who will win 1 of 3 prototype GS1000's for Johnny G's birthday I wonder - not even sure if the winner has even been announced as yet.
   
   Top bloke - it's his birthday and he's giving away a piece of Grado history to celebrate the occasion. It's on the main facebook page for those who
   are keen.


----------



## eltocliousus

Those PS500s look amazing, very expensive though, will have to wait until I get a job.


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Wonder who will win 1 of 3 prototype GS1000's for Johnny G's birthday I wonder - not even sure if the winner has even been announced as yet.
> 
> Top bloke - it's his birthday and he's giving away a piece of Grado history to celebrate the occasion. It's on the main facebook page for those who
> are keen.


 


  shhhh, I want them, though I don't look forward to paying the tax on winning them if i do.


----------



## Melvins

my new magnums!


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





melvins said:


> my new magnums!


 

 Is there anything that is actually Grado on those besides the pads lol?


----------



## iburdeinick

Hello Joining the Club! Waiting anxiously for the 225i's This are going to be a first on Grado's 
   
  It's really difficult to make a decision on this line of Cans because all the options have similar or even equal specifications (driver, range, etc). If you are on a budget or bracket is a no brainer... but looking for the best bang for buck is hard. Read a lot if opinions that differ, off course, as this topic is very subjective. Went for the 225i's because they are the next leap on Hz range on the higher frequencies, are well raved and saved me some money to put on other pair of cans  like the Denon D2000 that im looking on.
   
  As for now i've been enjoying the MDR V6 and Westone's UM3X, actually I'm using more the V6 amp with e11 and iPod Classic 5G.
   
  Cheers


----------



## tdockweiler

Any clones of the 225i signature from Grado, but even better? Didn't like the 325is much.
  I think the 225i was my favorite i've heard. I really need to buy that again ASAP.


----------



## Holleyman

I would like the 225s better if they were leather clad band like the 325s instead of that cheap plastic/vinyl.  I really like my 80is except for this fact.


----------



## Melvins

Quote: 





posam said:


> Is there anything that is actually Grado on those besides the pads lol?


 


  lol true, perhaps not the correct thread to post em' in, but I don't care.


----------



## stacker45

Well,my PS-1000 came in today,i only have one hour on them,but so far,i love them.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Well,my PS-1000 came in today,i only have one hour on them,but so far,i love them.


 


  Congrats!! Can't wait to hear more...maybe a pic or three


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Well,my PS-1000 came in today,i only have one hour on them,but so far,i love them.


 


  Early days mate but it would be tops if you could add to the PS1000 gear profile with your impressions, more the better
   I say!


----------



## shimmer n roar

Geez Gwarmi, you're like a harpy tormenting me with that PS1000.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





shimmer n roar said:


> Geez Gwarmi, you're like a harpy tormenting me with that PS1000.


 


   That's the line I'm talking about - the PS1000 is no perfect beast - however, given the right amount of persuasion and
    perseverance, making comprises along the way with certain recordings that may not work out - there are huge rewards to
   be had. Typical, Johnny G - all or nothing.
   
    Everything matters - cables, source, amplification and acceptance that some albums will simply not work out - ever.
    Get it right though and it wins over a lot of folk who did not see it coming. 
   
    In my opinion and this is nothing new - HD800 and PS1000 with a quality rig of various gear  = end game.


----------



## Julian H

Hi
   
  I am a big fan of the Grados I have heard, the 80's and my 325is. Great phones, both of them!
   
  I am looking for a pair of quality, on the ear, closed headphones for using with my iPod [no portable amp unless absolutely necessary please]. I have tried B&W P5, Amperiors, AT ES7 and T50p's so far and all have bitterly disappointed. Can someone recommend some others for consideration that sound similar to the Grados I love?
   
  Cheers, Julian


----------



## bookaboo

Vmoda m80?
Esw9?

Both have great grado like mids but different levels of bass - ie. more

I'm a grado fan as well and have been tossing up between these 2. I havent heard the esw9 yet but the es7 is great so I don't think you could go wrong. The m80 has a little too much mid bass for my music taste - they sound great with modern pop and hip hop - not so good for classic rock and folk that I listen to.


----------



## stacker45

I'd like to post a pic,but when i try, i get a message saying i don't have permission to post attachements.


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





bookaboo said:


> Vmoda m80?
> Esw9?
> Both have great grado like mids but different levels of bass - ie. more
> I'm a grado fan as well and have been tossing up between these 2. I havent heard the esw9 yet but the es7 is great so I don't think you could go wrong. The m80 has a little too much mid bass for my music taste - they sound great with modern pop and hip hop - not so good for classic rock and folk that I listen to.


 


  the M80 doesn't sound like a Grado though. Only Grados sound like Grados (so far as I know). 
  for portable use I don't know of anything that would work.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





posam said:


>


 
   
   
   The M80 has a mid bass hump that I find a little strange, good impact but it lacks extension - it's not a bad headphone,
   warm, rolled off up top.
   
   It's a modern pop headphone in my opinion but it will add all sorts of basslines to music that does not need it or have it
   eg, Roy Orbison, Crowded House etc
   
   Which is a worry for anyone who listens to any pre 1970's music.


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> The M80 has a mid bass hump that I find a little strange, good impact but it lacks extension - it's not a bad headphone,
> warm, rolled off up top.
> 
> It's a modern pop headphone in my opinion but it will add all sorts of basslines to music that does not need it or have it
> ...


 

 But they don't *sound *like Grados.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





posam said:


> But they don't *sound *like Grados.


 


   Nothing does - everyone knows that, well some still believe otherwise!


----------



## stacker45

Here's a pic of my new #1724,PS-1000


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Here's a pic of my new #1724,PS-1000


 


  MOTHER OF GORGEOUS 
  and right next to what looks like gs1000i


----------



## Focker

BeeeeeeeUUUUUTEEEEEFULLLLL!!!


----------



## Gwarmi

Time for a serious GS1000 vs PS1000 show down sometime soon Stacker45 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   See there are so few of these out and about - my pair are #1605 - that was 2 months ago, and these
   are #1724 - 119 pairs apart.


----------



## tao1

I am not a Grado owner but have an interest in getting a pair. I listen to a lot of Rock, but also jazz, blues, funk. Would these be the way to go and which ones? The max I could go to is about $500 so RS2i's are a possibilty. I currently have a pair of Sony MDR-7506 that I've had for years so I really don't have a reference to higher end headphones. I need something to listen with late in the evenings (nights) when I can't just play the stereo. They would be played using either an integrated amp (NAD 3400) or a ipod classic thru a RSA P-51 portable. I'm a NYC local so I really like the idea of owning a pair of Brooklyn cans.


----------



## stacker45

Thank for posting my pic POSAM,i was getting dicouraged,i'm not too good with computers,i'll TRY to post a pic of the 1000 familly HP/GS/PS.
   
   
  I'd like to start by telling you guys how i see things when it comes to comparing audio components,i hope that,some,if not most of you will agree with the following,i believe that there are multiple factors that will determine if we like,or not,a specific audio component,first,we all have different sounding sound systems wich may or may not 'gel' with the new component,second,we all have different tastes,some like more bass,some more treble etc...,third,our hearing,with age,our hearing changes,and a headphone that might be percieved as bright sounding by a youger person,someone older might think that they sound just fine,that's why i take opinions with a grain of salt,and i hope you'll do the same with mine.  
   
  Regarding a shootout between the GS and PS,by the way my GS are the older non 'i' model,i can already tell you that,the sound stage of the GS is wider than the PS,wich have closer sounding midrange,the bass is a bit deeper and better controlled on the PS,the treble sounds a little 'softer' tough no less extented on the PS,i see the PS as a cross between the first generation GS,and the RS1i,they bring the best of both to the same party.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





tao1 said:


> I am not a Grado owner but have an interest in getting a pair. I listen to a lot of Rock, but also jazz, blues, funk. Would these be the way to go and which ones? The max I could go to is about $500 so RS2i's are a possibilty. I currently have a pair of Sony MDR-7506 that I've had for years so I really don't have a reference to higher end headphones. I need something to listen with late in the evenings (nights) when I can't just play the stereo. They would be played using either an integrated amp (NAD 3400) or a ipod classic thru a RSA P-51 portable. I'm a NYC local so I really like the idea of owning a pair of Brooklyn cans.


 


 any of the grados will do the job even the sr80i you don't have to spend a small fortune for a pair they all sound good..


----------



## Melvins

even the sr60i! heh


----------



## tao1

understood, but just so you know I currently use a pair of IEM's westone um3x's and while I prefer those for travel I was looking for full headphones for home use. The UM3X's are very linear and very accurate and sound incredible and I don't want to go to cans that are worse than those


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





tao1 said:


> understood, but just so you know I currently use a pair of IEM's westone um3x's and while I prefer those for travel I was looking for full headphones for home use. The UM3X's are very linear and very accurate and sound incredible and I don't want to go to cans that are worse than those


 

 even if you went for the sr80i, they would still be good because all grados are good even i grados..but if you want a good pair go either for the 325i or the rs2is..


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





our martin said:


> even if you went for the sr80i, they would still be good because all grados are good even i grados..but if you want a good pair go either for the 325i or the rs2is..


 


 I have both the 80s and the 325s and love both. If you get the 325s or higher, I highly recommend the Little Dot I+ hybrid tube amp. I use this combination for my bedroom system and last night I spent about 2.5 hrs really enjoying myself. This amp is almost tailor made for the lower impedance Grados.


----------



## stacker45

I have a pair of 80i and i love them,i still can't believe how good they sound,straight from the headphone jack of my vintage Marantz 2220B,it's relatively easy to make a $1000+ heaphones sound good, but at the $200 and less price point,you need good desing and engineering,in my opinion,the 80i's are a no brainer


----------



## Julian H

Thanks to all that contributed to trying to answer my question. I am not sure I am any better informed now, but hey, what do I expect asking silly questions about headphones other than the mighty Grado's on this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







   
  Julian


----------



## Julian H

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I have a pair of 80i and i love them,i still can't believe how good they sound,straight from the headphone jack of my vintage Marantz 2220B,it's relatively easy to make a $1000+ heaphones sound good, but at the $200 and less price point,you need good desing and engineering,in my opinion,the 80i's are a no brainer


 


  The 80s are superb, even from an iPod with lossless files. So much better than many other phones IMO. All the Grados are low impedance too which makes them easy to drive, so you don't need an amp.


----------



## stacker45

I paid $107 cdn + tax for mine,the price performance ratio is just amazing,i remember the first time i heard Grados,i'd compared my Senns HD-600 with the RS1,and i remember thinking to myself,Oh crap!, i bought the wrong headphones,i was hearing details in the music i've neved heard before,from that moment on,i was hooked on the Grado house sound.
   
  Even if i prefer Grados to other brands,i can appreciate a good pair of headphones when i hear one,last weekend i went to the Montréal's ' Festival son et image' and i had the chance to hear some Senns HD-800,Audeze LCD-3,and also some Stax 007,and i tought they all sounded great,i just happend to like the sound of my PS-1000 better,i say,the more choices we have the better.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I paid $107 cdn + tax for mine,the price performance ratio is just amazing,i remember the first time i heard Grados,i'd compared my Senns HD-600 with the RS1,and i remember thinking to myself,Oh crap!, i bought the wrong headphones,i was hearing details in the music i've neved heard before,from that moment on,i was hooked on the Grado house sound.
> 
> Even if i prefer Grados to other brands,i can appreciate a good pair of headphones when i hear one,last weekend i went to the Montréal's ' Festival son et image' and i had the chance to hear some Senns HD-800,Audeze LCD-3,and also some Stax 007,and i tought they all sounded great,i just happend to like the sound of my PS-1000 better,i say,the more choices we have the better.


 


 I always enjoy reading this type of thing. I had been listening to several lower end headphones to get a feel for what I liked, and the minute I fired up the 80s I was honestly floored by how much I loved them. I had some Sennheiser 518s at the time, and the Grados were so much more to my liking that I was really shocked. I prefer the 325s with my amp, but I agree that the 80s are fine running on just an iPod, iPhone, or whatever. One of my favorite things to do is watch tv shows that I missed online, and just plugging the 80s into my laptop or Kindle is all I need to thoroghly enjoy the experience. I'm addicted to all the details and overall presentation. And it's great to hear that others had the same sort of experience that I had.


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I paid $107 cdn + tax for mine,the price performance ratio is just amazing,i remember the first time i heard Grados,i'd compared my Senns HD-600 with the RS1,and i remember thinking to myself,Oh crap!, i bought the wrong headphones,i was hearing details in the music i've neved heard before,from that moment on,i was hooked on the Grado house sound.
> 
> Even if i prefer Grados to other brands,i can appreciate a good pair of headphones when i hear one,last weekend i went to the Montréal's ' Festival son et image' and i had the chance to hear some Senns HD-800,Audeze LCD-3,and also some Stax 007,and i tought they all sounded great,i just happend to like the sound of my PS-1000 better,i say,the more choices we have the better.


 


  At that price range there isn't really a better one though. There is a point where something becomes opinion and not fact and $1000 plus range is easily in it


----------



## Holleyman

Wow, I just got my Cowon J3.  Loaded Teeth and Tissue by the Headsones in FLAC and plugged in my SR-80is... amazing sound.  It is going to be a late night, lots to load up and play.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





posam said:


> At that price range there isn't really a better one though. There is a point where something becomes opinion and not fact and $1000 plus range is easily in it


 


 I agree,and i believe that when you get to a certain price point,paying more doesn't automatically mean that you're going to get better sound,the word ''better'' should be replaced by ''Different'' .
   
  POSAM i need you're help again,i'm trying to post a pic but it doesn't seem to be working...me and computers.


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I agree,and i believe that when you get to a certain price point,paying more doesn't automatically mean that you're going to get better sound,the word ''better'' should be replaced by ''Different'' .
> 
> POSAM i need you're help again,i'm trying to post a pic but it doesn't seem to be working...me and computers.


 
  Are you clicking the image button up top and then clicking the image url and then pasting the link address?


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





holleyman said:


> Wow, I just got my Cowon J3.  Loaded Teeth and Tissue by the Headsones in FLAC and plugged in my SR-80is... amazing sound.  It is going to be a late night, lots to load up and play.


 


 you should mess about with the equaliser on the j3 to get the best sound out of it..p.s i have got mine with shure se 535 earbuds and a adl cruise headphone amp/dac and they sound very good together..but these should do you when your out and about..shure and cowons


----------



## iburdeinick

Hello Forum!
   
  Started using the 225i yesterday night  I have to say they sound great comparing them to MDR V6, which are more neutral although I seem to prefer them for electronic for ex. Music from Madonna sounds better to me on the V6... Now Rock, and depending the SQ of the record sound much lively on the 225i say Muse sounds amazing! and Classical or instrument sound more real mainly because of the sound stage grado have. The Grados aren't by any means comfortable, why? 
   
  I have not compared them to the Westone's UM3X but it would not be a fair compare cos they're IEM.
   
  Still waiting for another add up  the Denon AH-D2000 They are in the same price range and from review have beter sound stage and "compete" with open cans, well will hear about that.
   
  Im going to continue burning in the 225i 30-40 hrs as the recommended and keep seeking and pairing music with these great cans, because so far not all music sounds great with them 
  I'm going to have to make playlists for each can now hahaha
   
  Cheers


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





posam said:


> Are you clicking the image button up top and then clicking the image url and then pasting the link address?


 


 I was trying to upload from Photobucket,because when i cliked on the attachement button it the reply window,i get a message saying something like,''you don't have permission to post images'',eventually i'll figure it out,in the mean time,thanks again.


----------



## hsubox

Now that these are getting a few hours under their belt, they keep getting better and better! <3


----------



## FrankATL

Just got my first pair of Grados, 325is. Count me among the fans. These are only my second full sized cans, first being the Beyer DT880s (just got those too, a few days prior). I like them both for very different reasons, and love the contrast between them. When I just want to run through some play lists and enjoy, my Grados are my choice.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





frankatl said:


> Just got my first pair of Grados, 325is. Count me among the fans. These are only my second full sized cans, first being the Beyer DT880s (just got those too, a few days prior). I like them both for very different reasons, and love the contrast between them. When I just want to run through some play lists and enjoy, my Grados are my choice.


 


  Welcome to the club! Are you in Atlanta or does the ATL stand for something else? I'm up in Flowery Branch and work in ATL.
   
  Those are the same two pair of headphones I had in here about a month ago...and you're right, the contrast between the two is fantastic. I ended up returning the 880s and upgrading to the T1s, and of course I still have the 325s...I think the Grado/Beyerdynamic combo can be extremely satisfying both with music and movies.


----------



## FrankATL

focker said:


> Welcome to the club! Are you in Atlanta or does the ATL stand for something else? I'm up in Flowery Branch and work in ATL.
> 
> Those are the same two pair of headphones I had in here about a month ago...and you're right, the contrast between the two is fantastic. I ended up returning the 880s and upgrading to the T1s, and of course I still have the 325s...I think the Grado/Beyerdynamic combo can be extremely satisfying both with music and movies.




I'm actually in Grayson, near Lawrenceville. Yeah, the combo seems great. I think I'd much rather the contrast, then something in between the two (HD650 maybe?). I need to work on my source next, before playing the upgrade game. Saving for a CLAS/Continental V2 now. Hopefully the continental doesn't go away before I get there!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





frankatl said:


> I'm actually in Grayson, near Lawrenceville. Yeah, the combo seems great. I think I'd much rather the contrast, then something in between the two (HD650 maybe?). I need to work on my source next, before playing the upgrade game. Saving for a CLAS/Continental V2 now. Hopefully the continental doesn't go away before I get there!


 


  Small world...I used to live in Grayson right off New Hope. That CLAS combo has a great rep around these parts...nice choice


----------



## bookaboo

Hey I may need to recable my grados soon, the cable is succumbing to the dreaded twist and looks like it may not last very much longer. Just wanted some opinions on what cables I should consider. Blue/ black dragon, dhc molecule, ohrenholz Mogami cable or has anyone tried the hd650 cable?


----------



## FrankATL

focker said:


> Small world...I used to live in Grayson right off New Hope. That CLAS combo has a great rep around these parts...nice choice




I'm very close to New Hope. Have you had any luck finding a hifi shop in the area? I got my Grados at Audio Alternative in Lilburn. They are mostly for home equipment though. I believe Grado is the only headphones they even carry. Lots of nice speakers and stereo amps though. But i'm sticking to mobile and personal audio for now.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





frankatl said:


> I'm very close to New Hope. Have you had any luck finding a hifi shop in the area? I got my Grados at Audio Alternative in Lilburn. They are mostly for home equipment though. I believe Grado is the only headphones they even carry. Lots of nice speakers and stereo amps though. But i'm sticking to mobile and personal audio for now.


 


 My favorite hi-fi shop closed down unfortunately...Audio Alternative took over as the area Magnepan dealer, but I haven't been out there as of yet. I didn't know they carried Grados though, so thanks for that info. I wonder if they have the higher end models for demo?  For portable audio and headphones, I've bought almost everything online. I don't know if you've ever heard of the Variety Playhouse, but it's one of the more popular concert venues down in Little Five Points. The owner of that is a friend of mine and owns a higher end audio dealership. He carries the Peachtree Audio line, and they make some cool products that are iPod/iPhone/iPad friendly....but other than that he's mostly high end home audio. I pretty much just rely on (lots and lots of) research and try to make sure there is a return policy in effect (e.g. Amazon). I can't even tell you how invaluable this site has been for me...I only really started getting into this part of the hobby a few months ago


----------



## FrankATL

focker said:


> My favorite hi-fi shop closed down unfortunately...Audio Alternative took over as the area Magnepan dealer, but I haven't been out there as of yet. I didn't know they carried Grados though, so thanks for that info. I wonder if they have the higher end models for demo?  For portable audio and headphones, I've bought almost everything online. I don't know if you've ever heard of the Variety Playhouse, but it's one of the more popular concert venues down in Little Five Points. The owner of that is a friend of mine and owns a higher end audio dealership. He carries the Peachtree Audio line, and they make some cool products that are iPod/iPhone/iPad friendly....but other than that he's mostly high end home audio. I pretty much just rely on (lots and lots of) research and try to make sure there is a return policy in effect (e.g. Amazon). I can't even tell you how invaluable this site has been for me...I only really started getting into this part of the hobby a few months ago




Yeah, I have heard of Variety Playhouse. AA carries everything in the SR and RS/GS line, up to the GS1K. Only missing the PS line, from the current lineup I believe. http://www.yeswehaveawebsite.com/Home_Audio/Headphones/Headphones.htm

They had all in stock when I was there today, had several on a rack for auditions. They didn't have any unboxed 325is on the rack, but actually broke the seal on one for me to listen to. They connected me to a $1.7k Peachtree amp for the demo, not a fair comparison to my $50 Fiio and iPhone/pad, lol. Sounded fantastic though. 

I totally agree about this site. My first post, just today, was a "thank you head-fi!"


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





frankatl said:


> Yeah, I have heard of Variety Playhouse. AA carries everything in the SR and RS/GS line, up to the GS1K. Only missing the PS line, from the current lineup I believe. http://www.yeswehaveawebsite.com/Home_Audio/Headphones/Headphones.htm
> They had all in stock when I was there today, had several on a rack for auditions. They didn't have any unboxed 325is on the rack, but actually broke the seal on one for me to listen to. They connected me to a $1.7k Peachtree amp for the demo, not a fair comparison to my $50 Fiio and iPhone/pad, lol. Sounded fantastic though.
> I totally agree about this site. My first post, just today, was a "thank you head-fi!"


 

 lol, I love my little Fiio E11, but yeah, the Peachtree probably had a bit of an advantage   That's pretty cool they opened one up for you to listen to...I have only had contact with them via email, so I  may need to head out there if they ever get the PS line in stock. I'm dying to hear the PS1000s...


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I was trying to upload from Photobucket,because when i cliked on the attachement button it the reply window,i get a message saying something like,''you don't have permission to post images'',eventually i'll figure it out,in the mean time,thanks again.


 


  Right click the picture on photobucket and click copy image URL. the on here clicking the insert image button at the top of the box you type in and click image URL and paste the image url in there.


----------



## iburdeinick

Hello
   
  Been using for a couple of hours the 225i and my ears hurt bad, I knew this issue before but didn't know it was this bad. I ordered the Scush but SQ deteriorates, not much but still prefer the uncover sound. Any suggestions, Should I cut the Scush?
   
  Thanks


----------



## FrankATL

focker said:


> lol, I love my little Fiio E11, but yeah, the Peachtree probably had a bit of an advantage   That's pretty cool they opened one up for you to listen to...I have only had contact with them via email, so I  may need to head out there if they ever get the PS line in stock. I'm dying to hear the PS1000s...




I'd love to get the PS1Ks on for a listen too. We may have to petition AA to stock. Wonder if it's possible, as rare as people say they are. Doubtful I guess. I did find AA through Grado's site, so they are the local dealer for a special order. Investment is a bit high for my taste without an audition though.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





iburdeinick said:


> Hello
> 
> Been using for a couple of hours the 225i and my ears hurt bad, I knew this issue before but didn't know it was this bad. I ordered the Scush but SQ deteriorates, not much but still prefer the uncover sound. Any suggestions, Should I cut the Scush?
> 
> Thanks


 

 Take the pads off, throw them in the washer and dryer (use fabric softener), put them back on the cups, lightly stretch the headband, rinse, repeat.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





frankatl said:


> I'd love to get the PS1Ks on for a listen too. We may have to petition AA to stock. Wonder if it's possible, as rare as people say they are. Doubtful I guess. I did find AA through Grado's site, so they are the local dealer for a special order. Investment is a bit high for my taste without an audition though.


 


  I agree...I've heard the PS line is amazing, but might depart a bit from the "traditional Grado sound"..so I'd like to audition them, too. I'll definitely help you petition them!


----------



## iburdeinick

Quote: 





focker said:


> Take the pads off, throw them in the washer and dryer (use fabric softener), put them back on the cups, lightly stretch the headband, rinse, repeat.


 


  Thanks for the advice, it's not the pad... the inside, phones are in contact with my earlobes... this sucks. I will give it a try anyway


----------



## FrankATL

iburdeinick said:


> Thanks for the advice, it's not the pad... the inside, phones are in contact with my earlobes... this sucks. I will give it a try anyway




How did you get your earlobes in there? I think those have the same pads as the 325is, and the pads just sit against my outer ear. I had a four hour+ listen today, and there was no pain at all for me, even though the pads are still stiff, just got them today. Fit was great for my head though, didn't even need to bend the headband. From what I've read, there are comfort issues for some, with the pads pressing on the outer ear. Never heard of ears going in the holes though.


----------



## iburdeinick

Quote: 





frankatl said:


> How did you get your earlobes in there? I think those have the same pads as the 325is, and the pads just sit against my outer ear. I had a four hour+ listen today, and there was no pain at all for me, even though the pads are still stiff, just got them today. Fit was great for my head though, didn't even need to bend the headband. From what I've read, there are comfort issues for some, with the pads pressing on the outer ear. Never heard of ears going in the holes though.


 


  You're maybe right the pads hit the Helix but the Crura I think are the Phones.


----------



## FrankATL

iburdeinick said:


> You're maybe right the pads hit the Helix but the Crura I think are the Phones.




I'd say bend the band out a little, so the clamp force is less. Also, supra-aural (on ear) phones take a little getting used to. These are like large supra-aurals, but between the pads softening a little, and your ears getting used to it, you will probably be fine within a few days, if you don't give up on them. I'd keep the listening to like an hour at a time, with a break between, until your ears get used to them though.


----------



## iburdeinick

Quote: 





frankatl said:


> I'd say bend the band out a little, so the clamp force is less. Also, supra-aural (on ear) phones take a little getting used to. These are like large supra-aurals, but between the pads softening a little, and your ears getting used to it, you will probably be fine within a few days, if you don't give up on them. I'd keep the listening to like an hour at a time, with a break between, until your ears get used to them though.


 

 Yes I agree will give me time to get used to., and try washing the pads with fabric softener. I really like the sound  It was a tough decision cos all the Grado options.
   
  Thanks


----------



## creaturefeature

All I can say is, I am a part of the club now...absolutely transformative experience.  
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/603558/a-n00bs-virgin-experience-of-some-hi-fi-cans


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





creaturefeature said:


> All I can say is, I am a part of the club now...absolutely transformative experience.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/603558/a-n00bs-virgin-experience-of-some-hi-fi-cans


 


  Awesome post!!


----------



## iburdeinick

Quote: 





focker said:


> Take the pads off, throw them in the washer and dryer (use fabric softener), put them back on the cups, lightly stretch the headband, rinse, repeat.


 


  Just did this first thing in the morning, with our clothes, and it is much softer and bearable now.
   
  Thanks


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> I agree...I've heard the PS line is amazing, but might depart a bit from the "traditional Grado sound"..so I'd like to audition them, too. I'll definitely help you petition them!


 
   
  In my opinion,the first generation GS1k departed from the Grado house sound,with it's ressessed midrange,and huge sounstage,but in the new GS1ki, the PS1k and even the 500,the mids are a little more forward,and the soundstage a little narrower than the non ''i'' GS1k,so i believe that the Grado house sound is definately back.
   
  I had the 500 for a week,and absolutely fell in love with these headphones,i think that they are,the best buy,among the current Grado line.


----------



## FrankATL

stacker45 said:


> In my opinion,the first generation GS1k departed from the Grado house sound,with it's ressessed midrange,and huge sounstage,but in the new GS1ki, the PS1k and even the 500,the mids are a little more forward,and the soundstage a little narrower than the non ''i'' GS1k,so i believe that the Grado house sound is definately back.
> 
> I had the 500 for a week,and absolutely fell in love with these headphones,i think that they are,the best buy,among the current Grado line.




Have your heard the 325is? Was hoping you might be able to contrast them against the PS500 for me. Worth the $300 price jump, or better off saving for the PS1K?


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





frankatl said:


> Have your heard the 325is? Was hoping you might be able to contrast them against the PS500 for me. Worth the $300 price jump, or better off saving for the PS1K?


 


 the ps1000 are the best headphones that grado do and sound like a good pair of mordaunt short  perfomance 6 speakers..i would save up for the top of the tree grados..there is no point getting something in between just get the best..you can use your 325is for a hifiman or something..
  p.s you will need something like a cambridge audio 840a and 840c to get the best out of them though.. or these 851a and 851c


----------



## Alanbass1

First got my SR125's back in '03 and loved them.  Picked up my RS1's in '07 and they have been my favourite 'phones yet, especially with  my Graham Slee Ultra Linear which is a perfect match.


----------



## stacker45

I have heard the 325is briefly,and from what i remember,they were a bit brighter sounding than the other Grados,the 500 on the other hand are probably the smoothest sounding of all Grados,good bass extesion,lush mids,and the highs are never harsh,i say they sound politely detailed,so i wouldn't hesitate to make the jump from the 325is to the 500.
   
  Like all in audio,the return on investment goes down as the price goes up, i can't tell you if you should save up for the PS1k,only you can answer that question,what i can tell you,and you probably already know this,is that,the PS1k sound better than the 500,but not three times better,hense the 500's ''best buy'' status.
   
  Hope this helps.


----------



## FrankATL

our martin said:


> the ps1000 are the best headphones that grado do and sound like a good pair of mordaunt short  perfomance 6 speakers..i would save up for the top of the tree grados..there is no point getting something in between just get the best..you can use your 325is for a hifiman or something..
> p.s you will need something like a cambridge audio 840a and 840c to get the best out of them though.. or these 851a and 851c




Noted, thanks. Source components are next in line for upgrades, so no new cans for a while (hopefully)



stacker45 said:


> I have heard the 325is briefly,and from what i remember,they were a bit brighter sounding than the other Grados,the 500 on the other hand are probably the smoothest sounding of all Grados,good bass extesion,lush mids,and the highs are never harsh,i say they sound politely detailed,so i wouldn't hesitate to make the jump from the 325is to the 500.
> 
> Like all in audio,the return on investment goes down as the price goes up, i can't tell you if you should save up for the PS1k,only you can answer that question,what i can tell you,and you probably already know this,is that,the PS1k sound better than the 500,but not three times better,hense the 500's ''best buy'' status.
> 
> Hope this helps.




Gotcha, thanks for the reply. I have heard many comments about the 325is being on the bright side. I haven't heard that yet with mine, although they only have around 10 hours on them so far. I hope that doesn't develop. I actually chose these over the 225i because those sounded too bright to me, which contradicts everything I've read. I made that choice after actually hearing both though, so I had to go with what sounded better to me. I guess I'll save the decision for PS1K or 500 for when I'm closer to being ready to purchase. For now, other upgrade priorities.


----------



## stacker45

I wouldn't worry with you're 325is sounding brighter with time,the fact that they don't sound bright to you,might just be because you're system may sound a little rolled off and compensating for the 325is brightness,as long as it sounds good to you,that's all that matters


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





our martin said:


> the ps1000 are the best headphones that grado do and sound like a good pair of mordaunt short  perfomance 6 speakers..i would save up for the top of the tree grados..there is no point getting something in between just get the best..you can use your 325is for a hifiman or something..
> p.s you will need something like a cambridge audio 840a and 840c to get the best out of them though.. or these 851a and 851c


 

  
   Yep - totally agree, the top tree PS1000's deserve a very nice source indeed - The RS1i's in comparison are much more presentable across various
   sources of differing quality. Obviously the RS1i sound it's best on my home source rig but it still shows to be less finicky than the PS1000.
   
   My current PC source chain is no cheap bag of peanuts and yet compared to a great CD player via top RCA/XLR to my V200 - it would really
   struggle to shine. There are far too many factors with PC audio that can affect playback eg, latency, jitter, various drivers, multi-tasking
   4 to 5 applications that just slows down the PC, bad registry full of old installs etc etc
   
   I tend to agree with this suggestion, if you were coming into this hobby with the intention of going straight for the PS1000 and let's say you had
   $1000 total for a source - not a dollar more or less - then I'd be scouring the classifieds for a 2nd hand CD player that is 2 to 3 years old that
   originally sold for $2500 or so. The rewards would be fuss free and totally enjoyable from the word go.
   
   I reckon if I was demo'ing the PS1000 at a meet in future - I'd team up with someone who owned such a nice CD transport and go from there


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





iburdeinick said:


> Just did this first thing in the morning, with our clothes, and it is much softer and bearable now.
> 
> Thanks


 


  Glad it helped. I can't take credit for that method since it was fellow Grado folks who first told me about it, but it definitely does seem to help. If they aren't soft enough, do it again.
   
  Happy listening!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> In my opinion,the first generation GS1k departed from the Grado house sound,with it's ressessed midrange,and huge sounstage,but in the new GS1ki, the PS1k and even the 500,the mids are a little more forward,and the soundstage a little narrower than the non ''i'' GS1k,so i believe that the Grado house sound is definately back.
> 
> I had the 500 for a week,and absolutely fell in love with these headphones,i think that they are,the best buy,among the current Grado line.


 


  I could see myself saving up for the PS1k, and then once I get half way there being REALLY tempted to just pull the trigger on the 500s lol. I'm sure I couldn't go wrong either way, though, so that's a good thing


----------



## our martin

get a discontinued amp and cd player if you want to get something with audiophile sound for a bargain and make the grados shine..i would say cambridge audio.. rocksan or marantz would be a good choice even for the 325i you have just got! p.s i would say keep the 325i and be happy and get a marantz cd player and amp instead of getting the ps1000..*the marantz 6003 amp and cd player *


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> I could see myself saving up for the PS1k, and then once I get half way there being REALLY tempted to just pull the trigger on the 500s lol. I'm sure I couldn't go wrong either way, though, so that's a good thing


 


 You definately wouldn't go wrong,and if you get the 500 first,and after a while you still want the 1000,you'll appreciate them even more,when you do get them.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> You definately wouldn't go wrong,and if you get the 500 first,and after a while you still want the 1000,you'll appreciate them even more,when you do get them.


 


  Good point


----------



## pcf

The sad thing about PS1000 is that we are spending close to $2000 (or 2000 pounds) on a pair of headphones that we have never heard before, We don't even know what they look like (chrome or not chrome). Even if you go to meets you won't find them. PS1000 are not popular.
  They sound quite different from most of the other Grados except for GS1000. No, they don't have the typical Grado house sound (like RS1). The best thing to do is to listen to them and make a decision yourself (God knows how! ) since everyone will tell you something different.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





pcf said:


> The sad thing about PS1000 is that we are spending close to $2000 (or 2000 pounds) on a pair of headphones that we have never heard before, We don't even know what they look like (chrome or not chrome). Even if you go to meets you won't find them. PS1000 are not popular.
> They sound quite different from most of the other Grados except for GS1000. No, they don't have the typical Grado house sound (like RS1). The best thing to do is to listen to them and make a decision yourself (God knows how! ) since everyone will tell you something different.


 


   I think their rarity is self perpetuating in a way - they don't sell in great numbers (sub #2000 units out there at the last count)
   and then we have the mysterious trend that PS1000 owners don't like to bring them to play at meets, perhaps with good
   reason, perhaps not - in any case this just further isolates them as an odd flagship and in turn people usually buy
   (if we believe Head-Fi) what receives the most amount of attention both online and at a national and local meet level.
   
   The PS1000 fails there on all counts.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> I think their rarity is self perpetuating in a way - they don't sell in great numbers (sub #2000 units out there at the last count)
> and then we have the mysterious trend that PS1000 owners don't like to bring them to play at meets, perhaps with good
> reason, perhaps not - in any case this just further isolates them as an odd flagship and in turn people usually buy
> (if we believe Head-Fi) what receives the most amount of attention both online and at a national and local meet level.


 


 I have got ps1000 and hd800 ue18 and jh16 and i use my ps1000 with my cambridge audio 840 gear and they sound exactly like a martin logan sound system that all the best nightclubs have got..


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





pcf said:


> The sad thing about PS1000 is that we are spending close to $2000 (or 2000 pounds) on a pair of headphones that we have never heard before, We don't even know what they look like (chrome or not chrome). Even if you go to meets you won't find them. PS1000 are not popular.
> They sound quite different from most of the other Grados except for GS1000. No, they don't have the typical Grado house sound (like RS1). The best thing to do is to listen to them and make a decision yourself (God knows how! ) since everyone will tell you something different.


 

 I was lucky,i had the chance to listen to a pair of PS-1000 for a week before i made a decision,the Grado rep knowing that i already own a pair of GS-1000,left a pair for me at the store,thinking,or should i say,knowing,that i would fall in love with them,he was right,by the way i paid $1635 CDN with taxes for mine
 .


----------



## tao1

Well I broke down and got a pair of RS2i's I have to say I have been missing out, my old headphones (Sony mdr-7506) do not even come close to comparing. 
   
  How long do you think these should be burned in before there is no longer and change in the sound? Will it lose some of the high end harshness or add some bass? (my um3x's added bass after about 72 hrs or so and lost some of the sibilance in the upper end)
   
  On some tracks I definitely hear the harshness that people describe coming from the high end. I find them comfortable as opposed to some other posters (which made me nervous about the purchase) uncomfortable headphones no matter how good just won't get worn.
   
  I've only  been listening to them for a little under an hour and honestly I think these headphones were made for Portishead. right out of the box it sounds awesome. My older music (Charlie Parker, Sonny Rollins,  older jazz) unfortunately does not sound as good. But that's a source issue, not a headphone one. 30's 40's 50's even 60's and 70's recordings are not that great.
   
  rock thru these is amazing, Steely Dan, Jimi Hendrix just awesome. Rush studio sounds very good, but Rush Live is missing bass. Primus doesn't have that sub thump, but you can hear that he's picking on that bass
   
  overall a very fun pair of headphones, really lets you enjoy your music.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





tao1 said:


> Well I broke down and got a pair of RS2i's I have to say I have been missing out, my old headphones (Sony mdr-7506) do not even come close to comparing.
> 
> How long do you think these should be burned in before there is no longer and change in the sound? Will it lose some of the high end harshness or add some bass? (my um3x's added bass after about 72 hrs or so and lost some of the sibilance in the upper end)
> 
> ...


 


  
   Put up a pic mate - been awhile since someone posted up some recent RS2i photos


----------



## shimmer n roar

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I was lucky,i had the chance to listen to a pair of PS-1000 for a week before i made a decision,the Grado rep knowing that i already own a pair of GS-1000,left a pair for me at the store,thinking,or should i say,knowing,that i would fall in love with them,he was right,by the way i paid $1635 CDN with taxes for mine
> .


 

 you are lucky. i've almost given up hope of ever being able to audition one. the local grado distributor here is cagey and not all that helpful. it's disappointing because the ps1000 is one of the most expensive flagship headphones on the market. an audition shouldn't be too much to ask for when you're considering forking out the best part of two grand for it.


----------



## Holleyman

What are some noticeable differences between the PS1Ks and the GS1Ks?  Just curious as I heard the GS1000is before I bought them and fell in love with the sound, beautifully detailed, huge sound stage and a nice mid range.  I never got to try the PS1000s, wondering what I am missing.


----------



## Melvins

what are magnums most compared to, in the Grado change? Anyone here ever do any comparisons?


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





holleyman said:


> What are some noticeable differences between the PS1Ks and the GS1Ks?  Just curious as I heard the GS1000is before I bought them and fell in love with the sound, beautifully detailed, huge sound stage and a nice mid range.  I never got to try the PS1000s, wondering what I am missing.


 


  The GS-1000's were reviewed favorably by all the major reviewers. I follow 6Moons pretty closely and they liked them a lot as it was a departure from Grado traditional sound and structure, but the PS1k they said gave you much less for the money than headphones costing a lot less. The HD800, W5000, and the two orthodynamics sound better.
   
  I listened to the PS-1000 from a dealer named Sounds Unique in my area. I brought my HE-500 to the party and it's sadly not close. For 1000 and the novelty of having those big earcups, the GS-1k still has a dear place in my heart and it still sounds great on a pure tube driven amp.
   
http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/grado3/ps1000_2.html


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> The GS-1000's were reviewed favorably by all the major reviewers. I follow 6Moons pretty closely and they liked them a lot as it was a departure from Grado traditional sound and structure, but the PS1k they said gave you much less for the money than headphones costing a lot less. The HD800, W5000, and the two orthodynamics sound better.
> 
> I listened to the PS-1000 from a dealer named Sounds Unique in my area. I brought my HE-500 to the party and it's sadly not close. For 1000 and the novelty of having those big earcups, the GS-1k still has a dear place in my heart and it still sounds great on a pure tube driven amp.
> 
> http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/grado3/ps1000_2.html


 

  
   6 Moons say a lot of things  :-
   
   - Burson 160 Amplifier is a revelation that any other amp maker can only dream of.. <cough>
   
   - Metrum Octave Acoustics DAC - again, rejoice - the second coming of sound is here !! - I know of two blokes who practically gave away theirs
    and would love to meet the reviewer from 6Moons down a dark alley sometime.
   
   Hi Fi Choice are a little more open minded with their take even though they offered up - 5 out of 5 stars.
   
_ "Differences between this model and other top offerings is really more a question of taste than of quality. Strongly Recommended for audition"_


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> 6 Moons say a lot of things  :-
> 
> - Burson 160 Amplifier is a revelation that any other amp maker can only dream of.. <cough>
> 
> ...


 

  
  Bloody hell, that explains SO MUCH. Don't worry if anybody else was telling me the same thing I'd tell them they're full of **** but you and I are chill so I'll take your word for it. Time to find a new site to audit gear with.
   
  Actually hilariously enough, I heard the Burson, and while being top shelf... it's actually not better than conventionally built amps that are 2/3 the price. 
   
  I make friends with some kind people who loan me gear and the SPL Auditor, HeadRoom Home, and my Lyr are just as good if not better.. 
   
  With the combined DAC module though it's a very well built unit and I mean no disrespect at all, but it's really not the end-all amp the people in the HA-160 thread are making it out to be.
   
   
  Watch, we both get horribly banned for badmouthing 6M ahahahah


----------



## Gwarmi

My barometer for hype is a simple formula leading up to my own actual audition (assuming I can get my hands on it!)
   
   Head-Fi Hype versus *at least* 2 or 3 reputable audio review sources that may include 6 Moons, What HiFi etc (yes, those guys even though they
   get it real wrong sometimes)
   
   Unless there is some smooth continuity of praise across both Head-Fi and those external sources - my cynicism props right up and I'll look
   into it more carefully, very carefully.
   
   More so than praise - look for matches between the pros and cons laid out by the reviews - if there are huge disparities there - then chances are different sources
   and ears are handing over a really different picture,.


----------



## Nick01

Quote:


holleyman said:


> What are some noticeable differences between the PS1Ks and the GS1Ks?  Just curious as I heard the GS1000is before I bought them and fell in love with the sound, beautifully detailed, huge sound stage and a nice mid range.  I never got to try the PS1000s, wondering what I am missing.


 

 Don't worry, you're not missing much. I had my PS1000 for about a month, and decided to let it go since I didn't want to keep such similar sounding cans around ie PS1000 & GS1000i. IIRC, the PS1000 brings the midrange closer so that it's not as distant as the GS1000i, and the bass of the PS1000 is a touch more powerful.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





holleyman said:


> What are some noticeable differences between the PS1Ks and the GS1Ks?  Just curious as I heard the GS1000is before I bought them and fell in love with the sound, beautifully detailed, huge sound stage and a nice mid range.  I never got to try the PS1000s, wondering what I am missing


 
   
  First i think that sometimes there's confusion about the GS-1000,the first generarion wich came out in 2006 and lasted until 2009,had a wider soundstage,a more recessed midrange,and in my opinion a bit less bass,than the GS-1000i that debuted in 2009.
   
  As far as the differences between the GS1Ki and the PS1K go,thanks to my very understandig dealer,i had the chance to compare at the same time, my own GS-1000,some GS-1000i,PS1000 and Senns HD-800.
   
  Please take the following opinions with a grain of salt,as i have written before,there are many factors that come in to play in our hobby,that will generate very different opinions about the same component,different sound system,musical taste,even our hearing,that's why i believe that there is no absolute,just a gray area.
   
  The GS-1000,as mention before have a recessed midrange and a wider soundstage than the othes in this group,i tought about selling mine when i got my PS-1000,but i just can't do it,i use them to listen to DVD concerts or anything that was recorded in a large venue.
   
  The GS-1000i sound much more like the PS-1000 than the first gen GS1K,the soundstage and the mids are similar,the PS1K has a bit deeper and better controlled bass,and the highs sound slightly clearer with a little more air on the PS-1000.
   
  The HD-800,sounded very nice with a smooth and detailed sound,the soundstage is similar to the GS1Ki and the PS1K,The PS1K gets the nod for the bass,with a bit better extension and control,the mids are pretty much a tie,and i feel they're the 800's strong point,the highs altough very detailed and extended,lack the ''air''  that the PS1K can provide.
   
  In response to another post,it's no surprise that the return on investment goes down,as the price goes up,flagship headphones generally cost a lot more than they're following models,and usually sound slightly better,and sometimes,because of the many variables that come in to play,someone might get better synergy with a lower costing model.


----------



## Coolzo

I just got my SR225i, which was preceded by (the amazing) Schiit Asgard. The DT990s sounded nice with electronic and beautiful with jazz, but lacked almost all energy with all my rock, metal, alternative, and similar genres. Well, I never was a SUPER big fan of metal in particular, but now, I am proud to say that I LOVE it! Grados have allowed me to enjoy my aggressive (non electronic) music more than ever before! With the mids now returned, and the fast-paced forward nature of these cans, rock and metal has more energy than I've ever experienced in the past. Once a Grado fan, always a Grado fan!
   
  Anyway, there's my shpeal, lol.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





coolzo said:


> I just got my SR225i, which was preceded by (the amazing) Schiit Asgard. The DT990s sounded nice with electronic and beautiful with jazz, but lacked almost all energy with all my rock, metal, alternative, and similar genres. Well, I never was a SUPER big fan of metal in particular, but now, I am proud to say that I LOVE it! Grados have allowed me to enjoy my aggressive (non electronic) music more than ever before! With the mids now returned, and the fast-paced forward nature of these cans, rock and metal has more energy than I've ever experienced in the past. Once a Grado fan, always a Grado fan!
> 
> Anyway, there's my shpeal, lol.


 


listen to the doors with grados my friend..


----------



## Mozu

coolzo said:


> Well, I never was a SUPER big fan of metal in particular, but now, I am proud to say that I LOVE it!




Trust me on this one.


----------



## Holleyman

Thanks all for the insight!


----------



## Coolzo

Lol thanks guys, I'll check em out when I get a chance 
  
  Quote: 





our martin said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> listen to the doors with grados my friend..


 


   


  Quote: 





mozu said:


> Trust me on this one.
> ...


----------



## Melvins

Power metal is so freaking lame.


----------



## theBigD

Ive always like the grado sound but not so much the comfort.  Having said that I have a pair of 325Ii headphones on the way,  and I can't wait to get them!


----------



## Mozu

thebigd said:


> Ive always like the grado sound but not so much the comfort.




[broken record]Modded HD414 pads[/broken record]


----------



## Mozu

melvins said:


> Power metal is so freaking lame.




>implying Nightfall isn't one of the greatest metal albums ever recorded


----------



## Melvins

Nope. All power metal is highly annoying.


----------



## donedj

I only have the SR80i and love these cans for most of my music tastes. They are extremely comfortable and not fatiguing at all.
  Especially listening to some Dire Straits albums
  Wow


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





donedj said:


> I only have the SR80i and love these cans for most of my music tastes. They are extremely comfortable and not fatiguing at all.
> Especially listening to some Dire Straits albums
> Wow


 


  Have you ever used them for movies? I'm on a kick of suggesting that lately since it's been so much fun. When I hit the sack, I take my Kindle Fire and my SR80s and watch an episode of Sons of Anarchy (the sounds of the bikes are UNREAL on these headphones) or a movie. It's a total blast, cause you hear every single detail in the soundtrack and the dialogue is crystal clear.


----------



## bookaboo

I have been a/bing the HD650 with my ms pros. The tonal balance is very similar  - but I have searched in vain for a way to lift the veil from the HD650 since I got into this hobby as I love the warmth and vocal sound but hate the bass bloat. Enter the Ms pro - I crushed the bowls under some heavy books for a couple of hrs and voila - the sound I have always wished my HD650s would produce was there before me. Has anyone else heard this similarity in tonal balance between these 2 phones - I think the Ms pro is even closer to the HD600 I had before the HD650. I know I'll get the inevitible sounstage comparisons and flak but I prefer the closer feel of the Ms pro so its a non issue for me. I am amping them through a Violectric V100. -6 gain for Ms Pro +6 gain for HD650


----------



## GREQ

Quote: 





tao1 said:


> Well I broke down and got a pair of RS2i's I have to say I have been missing out, my old headphones (Sony mdr-7506) do not even come close to comparing.
> 
> How long do you think these should be burned in before there is no longer and change in the sound? Will it lose some of the high end harshness or add some bass? (my um3x's added bass after about 72 hrs or so and lost some of the sibilance in the upper end)
> 
> ...


 

 I've had my RS2i's since early February and the harsh treble takes between 30-50 hours of burn in at mid volume (I don't listen at high volumes so it might take less time at a moderately higher volume although that's not always recommended).
   
  Also I found the RS2i's bowl pads fairly comfortable and because of my smaller than average ears they actually cover them completely like full size pads. The advantage for me here is that if I move the headphones position forward on my head I notice the treble volume change considerably - push the headphones forward (towards your face) and you might also notice a drop in treble which might make your listening more pleasurable until burn-in is complete.
   
  They're a totally underrated headphone IMO.


----------



## davi3z

hi. everybody. i am also a grado fan and owned all top models of grado.
   
  is there anyone also love other brand's headphone besides grado?
   
  For example LCD-3?


----------



## davi3z

and how come in headfi many people hate grado so much?


----------



## Melvins

they don't. the just jelly. 
  
  They're a polarizing can. That's all.


----------



## tao1

Quote: 





greq said:


> I've had my RS2i's since early February and the harsh treble takes between 30-50 hours of burn in at mid volume (I don't listen at high volumes so it might take less time at a moderately higher volume although that's not always recommended).
> 
> Also I found the RS2i's bowl pads fairly comfortable and because of my smaller than average ears they actually cover them completely like full size pads. The advantage for me here is that if I move the headphones position forward on my head I notice the treble volume change considerably - push the headphones forward (towards your face) and you might also notice a drop in treble which might make your listening more pleasurable until burn-in is complete.
> 
> They're a totally underrated headphone IMO.


 

 Good to know about the burn-in mine probably only have 3-4 hours on them. I actually started using the RS2i's with my portable setup - an Ipod classic and a RSA P-51 - at first it was ok, but not special, I bumped the gain on the RSA and suddenly these cans took on a different life, much more vibrant and the P-51 has the typical RSA sound which is a bit warm and that works with the Grados very well. Usually I ave the P-51 set low as I typically use them with my um3x's and they do not need any amplification (the volume knob gets set very low for this) at first hook up the RS2i's, also on low had the volume knob 3/4's of the way up, then I did the switch to med. on the amp and volume is very low again 1/4 turn on the dial and sound is awesome.


----------



## Gwarmi

Ray rules big time - love his gear, again some would disagree but I'm a Samuels flag waver all the way.
   
  Hornet, P-51, Shadow, Dark Star - all of them are absolutely brill' in my book.
   
  The plan on my end is to pair a Raptor with the Grado's in my collection and then just tube roll
   until I find personal bliss 
   
   The Raptor is also an outside contender for many HD650 owners - seen a couple owners in my time
   at meets come into contact with this little two piece hybrid and come away with the thought that
   it's 'best on the day' for them.


----------



## detoxguy

I don't know if it's just me but I love my RS1i and my HE-500. To me they compliment each other very well. I listen to punk and guitar based rock on the RS1i paired with my MAD Ear+ HD (one of the best pairings in head-fi IMO) and soul, funk, and hip hop with the HE-500 and the Lyr. I honestly couldn't be happier which is good because now I'm broke.
  
  Quote: 





davi3z said:


> hi. everybody. i am also a grado fan and owned all top models of grado.
> 
> is there anyone also love other brand's headphone besides grado?
> 
> For example LCD-3?


----------



## fenderf4i

I just received a Schiit Asgard to pair with my PS500. It sounds really fantastic so far. I think it will hold me over for quite a while!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





fenderf4i said:


> I just received a Schiit Asgard to pair with my PS500. It sounds really fantastic so far. I think it will hold me over for quite a while!


 


  Very nice


----------



## fenderf4i

I thought I'd post a picture!


----------



## stacker45

Congrats,on the PS-500,they're very nice headphones


----------



## Gwarmi

Still cannot believe that the only Grado concessionaire in Australia has yet to bring any PS500's into the country, not one - disgraceful.


----------



## ProjectDenz

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Still cannot believe that the only Grado concessionaire in Australia has yet to bring any PS500's into the country, not one - disgraceful.


 

  
  It's not like the massive mark-ups that the only concessionaire in Australia (Melbourne) likes to slap on Grado products make it worth it in the first place.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





projectdenz said:


> It's not like the massive mark-ups that the only concessionaire in Australia (Melbourne) likes to slap on Grado products make it worth it in the first place.


 


   Nah, that's all changed now but I bet stock is still a problem though :-
   
   Grado 325i - $300AUD - I paid $440 at the time for mine.
   
   RS2i - $480AUD
   
   RS1i - $680AUD
   
   GS1000i - $1,080AUD
   
   PS1000 - $1,880AUD
   
   That's 100% line ball now with the USA - assuming you could import your own PS1000 - you'd be $1695USD + add GST $169USD = $1864AUD


----------



## faverodefavero

A question for you, Grado people (as I can't seem to actually listen to my Grado pair because it just hurts my ear so much):
   
  Really want to know if using Jumbo pads on RS325i Grados kills much of the sound experience, please! I mean, I can't use the bowl pads and ordered a pair of jumbos, I'd really like to how they'll change the sound of the RS325i drivers, if anyone can tell. Will I be loosing much of the mids and music details with the Jumbos? Can't stand the flat pads either, just wish Grados where much more comfortable! Any mod suggestions?
   
  Thank you very much for the help!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





faverodefavero said:


> A question for you, Grado people (as I can't seem to actually listen to my Grado pair because it just hurts my ear so much):
> 
> Really want to know if using Jumbo pads on RS325i Grados kills much of the sound experience, please! I mean, I can't use the bowl pads and ordered a pair of jumbos, I'd really like to how they'll change the sound of the RS325i drivers, if anyone can tell. Will I be loosing much of the mids and music details with the Jumbos? Can't stand either flat or bowl pads, just with Grados where much more comfortable! Any mod suggestions?
> 
> Thank you very much for the help!


 


  I can't help you with the pads thing, but have you tried using tubes with your Grados?


----------



## faverodefavero

As said, I barely listened to my Grado's (V4s and Ohrenholz custom 325i) because I'm waiting for the Jumbo pads (hopefully them I'll be able to use them for longer).
  When I do give them a good listening time, I'll definitely use them with my Lyr and DA-160 combo, so yeah, I'll try different tubes with both the Grado and the Magnum, eventually.
   
  Quote: 





focker said:


> I can't help you with the pads thing, but have you tried using tubes with your Grados?


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





mozu said:


> Trust me on this one.


 


  that feel when you glance at this and realize this is playing as I'm using my RS-2's. Blind Guardian is amazing, and hearing them on a Grado is a headphone religious experience.


----------



## marts30

Quote: 





faverodefavero said:


> As said, I barely listened to my Grado's (V4s and Ohrenholz custom 325i) because I'm waiting for the Jumbo pads (hopefully them I'll be able to use them for longer).
> When I do give them a good listening time, I'll definitely use them with my Lyr and DA-160 combo, so yeah, I'll try different tubes with both the Grado and the Magnum, eventually.


 


  Can only speak for myself, but I love comfies on my MS2i. Tames them a little bit more and I really like the feel of the on-ear cushion. I also have the black manta headband and I find them very comfy indeed, bowls hurt (my left ear)... I've got jumbo's but I prefer comfies. I don't like the sound with Jumbo's, too trebly for me. Also find the sound a lot more fatiguing. At least for what I listen to (mainly metal).


----------



## iburdeinick

Quote: 





fenderf4i said:


> I just received a Schiit Asgard to pair with my PS500. It sounds really fantastic so far. I think it will hold me over for quite a while!


 


  Awesome! I just got into Grado's with the 225i and love the sound! now I'm just using the iPod Classic 5G + Fiio e11. Been reading that Schiit is a Great for pairing and im looking into it (and the RS1) what is your configuration?
   
  Thanks


----------



## faverodefavero

Can anyone please tell me can I buy different brand (third-party) pads for my Grados, online?

Thanks so much!


----------



## fenderf4i

iburdeinick said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Currently I'm using a Fiio E10 from the USB on my Mac, using the line out on it to connect to the Asgard. I will be replacing the E10 with a Schiit Bifrost DAC at some point. 

From my iPhone, I'm also running a Fiio E11. It's a good little amp!


----------



## Nick01

Quote:


faverodefavero said:


> A question for you, Grado people (as I can't seem to actually listen to my Grado pair because it just hurts my ear so much):
> 
> Really want to know if using Jumbo pads on RS325i Grados kills much of the sound experience, please! I mean, I can't use the bowl pads and ordered a pair of jumbos, I'd really like to how they'll change the sound of the RS325i drivers, if anyone can tell. Will I be loosing much of the mids and music details with the Jumbos? Can't stand the flat pads either, just wish Grados where much more comfortable! Any mod suggestions?
> 
> Thank you very much for the help!


 
   
  The jumbo pads are not meant to be used with any Grados, except the GS1000 and PS1000. 
  When I got my MS Pro, I couldn't take the pain of the bowls, so I bought a pair of the jumbo pads for freaking $80 AUD. And at best I could describe it, the difference is like wine vs water-diluted wine. Sure you could still taste the wine, but it's so bad you just can not drink it. 
   
  My advice is to man up and keep using the bowl pads until you get used to them. Two things you can do, one is to wash the bowls to soften them up. The other is stretch the headband out enough so that the bowls are only resting on your ears instead of clamping hard on them. It's not the bowls that are hurting your ears, it's actually the fault of the headband clamping force.
   
  Or you can sell your 325 and buy a pair of GS1000. That was what I did, and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Nick01

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Still cannot believe that the only Grado concessionaire in Australia has yet to bring any PS500's into the country, not one - disgraceful.


 

 Oi, I just looked and it's on the website for $600 AUD....**go look at credit card balance....


----------



## DrawTheLine

I just got my 225is in today from a fellow head-fier after owning some sr60s... and I'm thrilled with the upgrade. They sound absolutely amazing unamped.... I can't imagine how these could improve with an amp behind them. I may end up building a Millet Hybrid Amp down the road, it looks like a fun DIY project.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





drawtheline said:


> I just got my 225is in today from a fellow head-fier after owning some sr60s... and I'm thrilled with the upgrade. They sound absolutely amazing unamped.... I can't imagine how these could improve with an amp behind them. I may end up building a Millet Hybrid Amp down the road, it looks like a fun DIY project.


 


  If it's anything like the jump from 80s to 325s, I can see why you're a happy camper...and I am definitely in the camp that Grados do improve with amping, even though you can drive them without it. Something like the 225s and a Little Dot I+ hybrid amp and you've got FANTASTIC sound for under $350 shipped.


----------



## stacker45

I'm not surprised you like them,in my opinion,they are the second ''best buy'' among the Grado line,the first beeing the PS-500,plus,by buying used,you don't have to go trough the burn in process,happy listening


----------



## iburdeinick

Quote: 





drawtheline said:


> I just got my 225is in today from a fellow head-fier after owning some sr60s... and I'm thrilled with the upgrade. They sound absolutely amazing unamped.... I can't imagine how these could improve with an amp behind them. I may end up building a Millet Hybrid Amp down the road, it looks like a fun DIY project.


 


  Also got them last week the 225i and Love the sound! Im using them with Fiio e11. Also looking into the RS1 Vs P550, until now I prefer on paper the RS1.
   
  Cheers


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





nick01 said:


> Oi, I just looked and it's on the website for $600 AUD....**go look at credit card balance....


 


   Sorry Nick - lost me there, cannot find them!
   
   $600 eh? bang on then, cheaper than the US after sales tax.


----------



## wenuuu

I've only ever owned Apple Earphones and cheap Sony earphones and I'm soon going to buy a pair of headphones for the first time. 
  I'm deciding between the Grado SR80is and Sennheiser px100 headphones.
   
  Can anyone tell me what SR80i sound like with garage, 2-step, dubstep any "bass" music (i.e Skream, James Blake and Burial)? I have read 15 pages of this thread and people have only talked about it sounding good with rock, jazz and classical but not many people have mentioned electronic genres.
   
  I am looking forward to finally purchasing a pair 
 Also, I am going to buy one of those fiio amps soon just to try out. So pumped!


----------



## stacker45

I have absolutely no idea what kind of music,or goup,you are reffering to,but then again i'm 45,all iknow is,you can't go wrong with the Grado SR80i.


----------



## voyager123

It doesn't have enough bass for this genres in my opinion. Grado's are not said to be good with electronic music.
  Otherwise this is the only Grado I've heard, and it has really impressed me. The sound is incredible for 99 $.


----------



## fenderf4i

I can't speak for the lower end models, but I think the PS500 is great for electronic music.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





wenuuu said:


> I've only ever owned Apple Earphones and cheap Sony earphones and I'm soon going to buy a pair of headphones for the first time.
> I'm deciding between the Grado SR80is and Sennheiser px100 headphones.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what SR80i sound like with garage, 2-step, dubstep any "bass" music (i.e Skream, James Blake and Burial)? I have read 15 pages of this thread and people have only talked about it sounding good with rock, jazz and classical but not many people have mentioned electronic genres.
> ...


 


 You're in for a real treat no matter what direction you go in if this is your first *real* headphone purchase. I listen to Deadmau5, Skrillex, and Nero on the 80s, and while I do agree that the bass doesn't hit all that deep, what bass is there is very crisp and tight. If you're a bass head, the 80s aren't for you. If you want an airy, detailed sound where you hear everything on the soundtrack (again, except the deep bass), then you may find the 80s are an amazing buy for $99.


----------



## Gwarmi

Sennheiser PX100 has absolutely no business being compared to the SR80i - it is more than just a few rungs
   below the Grado in terms of build quality, materials - without even mentioning sound quality.
   
   Hopefully you pick up the SR80i and then have the chance to audition a PX100 down the track.
   
   You will laugh and look back at how you once even considered them remotely as equal alternatives!


----------



## Music fan 8888

I'm a fan! Only wish I could take the grado sound on the go....


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





music fan 8888 said:


> I'm a fan! Only wish I could take the grado sound on the go....


 


   Mate I do it every day on Melbourne public transport with the RS1i 
   
   All you need is an itchy trigger finger on the DAP's volume control - as in step into train, volume goes
   way down, the ambient noise of the train and folk on board drowns out any small leakage.
   
   Step off train onto the street - crank tunes big time. So simple.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I have absolutely no idea what kind of music,or goup,you are reffering to,but then again i'm 45,all iknow is,you can't go wrong with the Grado SR80i.


 






   
  Too funny. I'll be 40 in about a month and I'm wondering what ever happened to rock, prog rock, metal, jazz and classical?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Too funny. I'll be 40 in about a month and I'm wondering what ever happened to rock, prog rock, metal, jazz and classical?


 


 Looks like we'll be joining the 40 club about the same time...D-day for me is the end of May


----------



## MacedonianHero

focker said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mine's mid-May. Personally, I'm not really looking forward to it.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





music fan 8888 said:


> I'm a fan! Only wish I could take the grado sound on the go....


 


 you can with these the gr10s they sound like 325is...


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Mine's mid-May. Personally, I'm not really looking forward to it.


 


  I'm not either, brother....honestly, it seems like just yesterday I was hitting the town with some buds when I turned 21! And time seems to go faster as we age, not slower...I guess there's not much we can do about it unfortunately. But anyway, cheers to you in advance brother!


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





focker said:


> I'm not either, brother....honestly, it seems like just yesterday I was hitting the town with some buds when I turned 21! And time seems to go faster as we age, not slower...I guess there's not much we can do about it unfortunately. But anyway, cheers to you in advance brother!


 


 Totally agreed with you. Many happy returns to you as well. Here's to a great next decade.


----------



## FlobHobNob

Just reviewed some sr60i's check it out here http://www.head-fi.org/t/604727/grado-sr60i-review-appreciation-thread


----------



## Arboginge911

Not exactly Grados, but close enough. I just bought a pair of Alessandro MS2i's. Just waiting for them to ship! Right now I have the sr80i's, and I love them. Can't wait to see what these sound like.


----------



## wenuuu

Thank you, everyone. I've decided that I'm going to purchase the SR80s!
  I think that even if the bass doesn't sound that "deep" or whatever, it will still be a good upgrade from my current Apple earphones.
  And at least my classical and rock will sound fantastic (I've also heard that percussion sounds really good on these headphones so I shouldn't be too disappointed with the garage music).
   
  Is the sound leakage as bad as people say it is? I am planning to use them on trains and buses.


----------



## Arboginge911

Quote: 





wenuuu said:


> Thank you, everyone. I've decided that I'm going to purchase the SR80s!
> I think that even if the bass doesn't sound that "deep" or whatever, it will still be a good upgrade from my current Apple earphones.
> And at least my classical and rock will sound fantastic (I've also heard that percussion sounds really good on these headphones so I shouldn't be too disappointed with the garage music).
> 
> Is the sound leakage as bad as people say it is? I am planning to use them on trains and buses.


 

 Great choice! But yes, the sound leakage is awful, but you should be fine using them on commutes. It's all personal preferences either way


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





wenuuu said:


> Thank you, everyone. I've decided that I'm going to purchase the SR80s!
> I think that even if the bass doesn't sound that "deep" or whatever, it will still be a good upgrade from my current Apple earphones.
> And at least my classical and rock will sound fantastic (I've also heard that percussion sounds really good on these headphones so I shouldn't be too disappointed with the garage music).
> 
> Is the sound leakage as bad as people say it is? I am planning to use them on trains and buses.


 


 Congrats,everytime i listen to mine,i can't stop thinking,how can headphones so inexpensive sound so good,you'll love them i'm sure.


----------



## FrankATL

I'd look elsewhere for commute headphones. I love my Grados, but sound leak doesn't begin to describe it. They are like having small speakers on your head. And there is 0 isolation from outside sound, so you would need to listen pretty loud if you want to drown out the train/people. If I am wearing mine, and dont have music on, I can hear outside sounds like I am wearing nothing at all. They are great for home use. 

Personally, if I were you, I'd get them and a cheap set of quality isolating in-ears. Seems there are pleanty to be had for $30 that are far better than apple buds.


----------



## scoopbb

i agree. grados for a commute? i cant even use them in the office since everyone says i have speakers on my head and complains all the time. i can only imagine how people feel if i had them on during a bus commute. 
  Quote: 





frankatl said:


> I'd look elsewhere for commute headphones. I love my Grados, but sound leak doesn't begin to describe it. They are like having small speakers on your head. And there is 0 isolation from outside sound, so you would need to listen pretty loud if you want to drown out the train/people. If I am wearing mine, and dont have music on, I can hear outside sounds like I am wearing nothing at all. They are great for home use.
> Personally, if I were you, I'd get them and a cheap set of quality isolating in-ears. Seems there are pleanty to be had for $30 that are far better than apple buds.


----------



## Holleyman

Quote: 





scoopbb said:


> i agree. grados for a commute? i cant even use them in the office since everyone says i have speakers on my head and complains all the time. i can only imagine how people feel if i had them on during a bus commute.


 

 This is why I went with Sennhieser HD25-1 II for the commute.  All of my Grados would get me dirty looks in the morning.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





wenuuu said:


> Thank you, everyone. I've decided that I'm going to purchase the SR80s!
> I think that even if the bass doesn't sound that "deep" or whatever, it will still be a good upgrade from my current Apple earphones.
> And at least my classical and rock will sound fantastic (I've also heard that percussion sounds really good on these headphones so I shouldn't be too disappointed with the garage music).
> 
> Is the sound leakage as bad as people say it is? I am planning to use them on trains and buses.


 

 Congrats! You'll love them. If the earpads are a bit scratchy, throw them in with your wash (use fabric softener) once or twice and you'll be fine. I was wearing mine last night and forgot how soft the pads got. The headphones are so light and comfortable now, I barely even notice them. As for sound leakage, I just ran a quick experiment and had my lady friend wear them at different volume levels. When the room is quiet, you can hear them quite easily. But when I have the tv or radio on at a moderate volume, possibly mimicking noise in the environment when you're on a train or bus, I can't really hear it. You may find that some $50 IEMs are better for portable use, but I'd give it a go first. If you're not listening in a library or while people are taking a test, I think you might be ok.


----------



## Music fan 8888

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Mate I do it every day on Melbourne public transport with the RS1i
> 
> All you need is an itchy trigger finger on the DAP's volume control - as in step into train, volume goes
> way down, the ambient noise of the train and folk on board drowns out any small leakage.
> ...


 

 Yea when I'm on the street, traffic is so loud that I have to crank up the volume too loud and that damages hearing. I think if Grado did a closed headphone, I will get one straight away


----------



## wenuuu

Shoot, that makes my life a little harder.
  Well, I'll get the sr80s because I'm already convinced that they're fantastic and if I find them too loud for public transport, I'll buy another pair of headphones. The Audio Technica ATH M50s look pretty good and I'm willing to fork out the money to try them but unfortunately I'm still working minimum wage at Maccas so they'll take a few weeks to save up for. 
   
  I shall get the SR80s first.
  Now I just have to find a good place to buy them in Australia (or a good website).
   
  Thanks again for the help.


----------



## shimmer n roar

hey wenuuu, i'm a grado fan and thinking about upgrading but i couldn't recommend one for outdoor use or commuting. grados aren't suitable for this purpose because of their open-backed design that lets sound in and leaks sound out. you really won't be doing any grado justice by using it outdoors and on public transport, and you also run the risk of damaging your hearing by listening to it at deceptively loud volumes. there are far more suitable closed headphone options out there for your purposes and i suggest that you spend some time searching the forum threads for them. all the best.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





wenuuu said:


> Shoot, that makes my life a little harder.
> Well, I'll get the sr80s because I'm already convinced that they're fantastic and if I find them too loud for public transport, I'll buy another pair of headphones. The Audio Technica ATH M50s look pretty good and I'm willing to fork out the money to try them but unfortunately I'm still working minimum wage at Maccas so they'll take a few weeks to save up for.
> 
> I shall get the SR80s first.
> ...


 
  Please be sure to report back with some impressions once you get them in-house...I'm excited for ya 
   
  Right now I have my 80s on while I'm watching an episode of Sons of Anarchy on my laptop...makes movies and shows so much more enjoyable this way. And I have a pair of T1s and 325s sitting in the other room...that's how much I still love my little 80s. I use the others for mostly music, and my 80s for laptop movies/casts/shows. I can't imagine ever not using them, no matter how many great headphones I have around. Meanwhile, my lower end AKGs and Ultrasones collect dust.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





wenuuu said:


> Shoot, that makes my life a little harder.
> Well, I'll get the sr80s because I'm already convinced that they're fantastic and if I find them too loud for public transport, I'll buy another pair of headphones. The Audio Technica ATH M50s look pretty good and I'm willing to fork out the money to try them but unfortunately I'm still working minimum wage at Maccas so they'll take a few weeks to save up for.
> 
> I shall get the SR80s first.
> ...


 


  You've got the one option - just one - Audiophile down here in Melbourne - no authorized dealer overseas will ship to an Aussie address.
   
   They're $138AUD.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





wenuuu said:


> Shoot, that makes my life a little harder.
> Well, I'll get the sr80s because I'm already convinced that they're fantastic and if I find them too loud for public transport, I'll buy another pair of headphones. The Audio Technica ATH M50s look pretty good and I'm willing to fork out the money to try them but unfortunately I'm still working minimum wage at Maccas so they'll take a few weeks to save up for.
> 
> I shall get the SR80s first.
> ...


 


 get the sr80i first and for computing get a pair of sennheiser cx300 in ear


----------



## Music fan 8888

Ok I tried the SR225i on the train today...massive sound leak!  And I could hear everyone around me,  does anyone know a closed headphone that may be a good substitute for a grado with similar sound?  Beyer dt1350??


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





music fan 8888 said:


> Ok I tried the SR225i on the train today...massive sound leak!  And I could hear everyone around me,  does anyone know a closed headphone that may be a good substitute for a grado with similar sound?  Beyer dt1350??


 


 you could get these in ear..grado gr10..the beyers are the only other option..


----------



## detoxguy

Many (myself included) prefer the HD25-1 II to the Beyers. I've never heard the Grado in ears and don't plan to as I dislike all in ears but can't imagine they sound much like the bigger Grados at all. Audition what you can but I would look at either the senns or beyers and skip over the m-50s. I can't believe they had such a rabid following because to my ears they had a muddy sound due to the excessive focus on bass thump at the expense of clarity. 
  
  Quote: 





our martin said:


> you could get these in ear..grado gr10..the beyers are the only other option..


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





detoxguy said:


> Many (myself included) prefer the HD25-1 II to the Beyers. I've never heard the Grado in ears and don't plan to as I dislike all in ears but can't imagine they sound much like the bigger Grados at all. Audition what you can but I would look at either the senns or beyers and skip over the m-50s. I can't believe they had such a rabid following because to my ears they had a muddy sound due to the excessive focus on bass thump at the expense of clarity.


 


http://www.whathifi.com/review/grado-gr10 http://the-gadgeteer.com/2011/11/23/grado-gr10-earphone-review/ i couldn't live without in ear headphones because i go running and own klispch image x10i shure 535 ultimate ear customs and jh audio..i think if you have something like a colorfly c4 they would probably be a good choice..


----------



## iburdeinick

Enjoying Very much The 225i and thinking of changing them for the RS1? is there that much of a difference? cos price wise there 3+ times the cost...
   
  I read not much between the 225i Vs the 325i wich was my first decision.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Music fan 8888

Quote: 





iburdeinick said:


> Enjoying Very much The 225i and thinking of changing them for the RS1? is there that much of a difference? cos price wise there 3+ times the cost...
> 
> I read not much between the 225i Vs the 325i wich was my first decision.
> 
> Thanks!


 


  The RS-1 is smoother and warmer in comparison to the 225i.  To be honest, it isn;t worth the upgrade - if you have a good amp, you can smooth away the harshness of the 225i's and they will sound like the RS1's.  Also I prefer the soundstage of the 225i's


----------



## iburdeinick

Quote: 





music fan 8888 said:


> The RS-1 is smoother and warmer in comparison to the 225i.  To be honest, it isn;t worth the upgrade - if you have a good amp, you can smooth away the harshness of the 225i's and they will sound like the RS1's.  Also I prefer the soundstage of the 225i's


 


  Thanks I know the 225i sound great! and don't have any place in Miami (that I Know) to test them  all. I thought the RS1 where way better than the 225i, guess not much of a diference eh?
  Actually Im playing the 225i Through iPod Classic 5G + Fiio e11. Looking into Schiit (don't know which yet) or other suggestion.
   
  Thanks


----------



## Music fan 8888

Quote: 





iburdeinick said:


> Thanks I know the 225i sound great! and don't have any place in Miami (that I Know) to test them  all. I thought the RS1 where way better than the 225i, guess not much of a diference eh?
> Actually Im playing the 225i Through iPod Classic 5G + Fiio e11. Looking into Schiit (don't know which yet) or other suggestion.
> 
> Thanks


 
  I cant tell the difference that much, the RS-1's just sound very smooth and vocals are nicer.  I just use the RS1's cos I got a good price for them - cheaper than my sr225s!  I use my RS1's at home all the time and the sr225's on the go (which is a struggle because the sound leak is very bad).  When I do a side by side comparison, the difference is very small!  I guess the RS1's are suitable for longer listening periods whereas the 225s sound harsh especially in the treble and can be more fatiguing.  I have the same amp as you, the e11 and it works well with both headphones .


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





music fan 8888 said:


> Ok I tried the SR225i on the train today...massive sound leak!  And I could hear everyone around me,  does anyone know a closed headphone that may be a good substitute for a grado with similar sound?  Beyer dt1350??


 


 Just FYI, the Atrio M5 (with the MG7 drivers) IEMs are still available with the 50% code. They retail for $199, but with the code it comes to like $109 shipped. I love mine and consider them a great complement to the Grados.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/586322/future-sonics-atrio-mg7-review-and-appreciation-thread


----------



## Music fan 8888

Quote: 





focker said:


> Just FYI, the Atrio M5 (with the MG7 drivers) IEMs are still available with the 50% code. They retail for $199, but with the code it comes to like $109 shipped. I love mine and consider them a great complement to the Grados.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/586322/future-sonics-atrio-mg7-review-and-appreciation-thread


 
  thanks, shall check them out!


----------



## Music fan 8888

Quote: 





detoxguy said:


> Many (myself included) prefer the HD25-1 II to the Beyers. I've never heard the Grado in ears and don't plan to as I dislike all in ears but can't imagine they sound much like the bigger Grados at all. Audition what you can but I would look at either the senns or beyers and skip over the m-50s. I can't believe they had such a rabid following because to my ears they had a muddy sound due to the excessive focus on bass thump at the expense of clarity.


 

 Yea I have the senns but they clamp my head too hard and are very uncomfortable that I cant really enjoy the sound from them.  Do u know if the beyers clamp in any way at all?  Thanks for the advice on  the M50's...i was going to purchase those!


----------



## iburdeinick

Quote: 





iburdeinick said:


> Enjoying Very much The 225i and thinking of changing them for the RS1? is there that much of a difference? cos price wise there 3+ times the cost...
> 
> I read not much between the 225i Vs the 325i wich was my first decision.
> 
> Thanks!


 


  And how would the PS500 fit in the picture, how do they compare? (RS1 / PS500 Vs 225i)
   
  Thanks!


----------



## stacker45

It's been two weeks since i got my PS-500,and so far i'm impressed,i had the chance to comprare them with the RS1i for a few days,and i'm glad i did,because i was initially set on getting the RS1i and never thought for a moment about the PS-500.But after reading so many favorable reviews i decided to ask my dealer to lend me a pair.
   
  The first thing i noticed was the bass that the PS-500 is deeper than the RS1i,as far as the mids go,i have to give the nod to the RS1i,but not by much,and some peoples might prefer the lower tone that the 500 gives to voices,but the highs on the 500 are sweeter,more polite so to speak, every detail is there,but they're less ''agressive'' for lack of a better word,than the RS1i.
   
  Some headphones like my GS-1000 bombard you with every last detail,and i feel this prevents me sometimes from getting ''pulled'' into the music.But the PS-500 have a tubelike sound that to me,is just addicting,i have never gotten ''into'' the music the way i do with the PS-500.I don't know if some of you have experienced that,but it's like i'm in a ''trans'' and when the music stops,i feel like i'm coming back from a far away place,it's a very good feeling.i can just imagine how they'll sound,if they get better with time,the 500 are definately a keeper.


----------



## Mad Max

Anyone compared Cardas 4x24, Kimber TCSS, and/or Moon Audio Blue Dragon on SR325?
   
   
  Any mini-velours for iGrado?  lol


----------



## detoxguy

A word of advice...always use protection when in a trans.
   
  *couldn't help it
  
  Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> It's been two weeks since i got my PS-500,and so far i'm impressed,i had the chance to comprare them with the RS1i for a few days,and i'm glad i did,because i was initially set on getting the RS1i and never thought for a moment about the PS-500.But after reading so many favorable reviews i decided to ask my dealer to lend me a pair.
> 
> The first thing i noticed was the bass that the PS-500 is deeper than the RS1i,as far as the mids go,i have to give the nod to the RS1i,but not by much,and some peoples might prefer the lower tone that the 500 gives to voices,but the highs on the 500 are sweeter,more polite so to speak, every detail is there,but they're less ''agressive'' for lack of a better word,than the RS1i.
> 
> Some headphones like my GS-1000 bombard you with every last detail,and i feel this prevents me sometimes from getting ''pulled'' into the music.But the PS-500 have a tubelike sound that to me,is just addicting,i have never gotten ''into'' the music the way i do with the PS-500.I don't know if some of you have experienced that,but it's like *i'm in a ''trans''* and when the music stops,i feel like i'm coming back from a far away place,it's a very good feeling.i can just imagine how they'll sound,if they get better with time,the 500 are definately a keeper.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> It's been two weeks since i got my PS-500,and so far i'm impressed,i had the chance to comprare them with the RS1i for a few days,and i'm glad i did,because i was initially set on getting the RS1i and never thought for a moment about the PS-500.But after reading so many favorable reviews i decided to ask my dealer to lend me a pair.
> 
> The first thing i noticed was the bass that the PS-500 is deeper than the RS1i,as far as the mids go,i have to give the nod to the RS1i,but not by much,and some peoples might prefer the lower tone that the 500 gives to voices,but the highs on the 500 are sweeter,more polite so to speak, every detail is there,but they're less ''agressive'' for lack of a better word,than the RS1i.
> 
> Some headphones like my GS-1000 bombard you with every last detail,and i feel this prevents me sometimes from getting ''pulled'' into the music.But the PS-500 have a tubelike sound that to me,is just addicting,i have never gotten ''into'' the music the way i do with the PS-500.I don't know if some of you have experienced that,but it's like i'm in a ''trans'' and when the music stops,i feel like i'm coming back from a far away place,it's a very good feeling.i can just imagine how they'll sound,if they get better with time,the 500 are definately a keeper.


 


  Wow...*drool*


----------



## GREQ

Quote: 





music fan 8888 said:


> The RS-1 is smoother and warmer in comparison to the 225i.  To be honest, it isn;t worth the upgrade - if you have a good amp, you can smooth away the harshness of the 225i's and they will sound like the RS1's.  Also I prefer the soundstage of the 225i's


 


  Does that mean certain amps have a way of naturally boosting the bass and mid range or reducing the 'Grado treble harshness'?
  If so I would like to know what amps do this - right now I've got my RS2i plugged into an AV receiver amp with handy bass and treble knobs


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





greq said:


> Does that mean certain amps have a way of naturally boosting the bass and mid range or reducing the 'Grado treble harshness'?
> If so I would like to know what amps do this - right now I've got my RS2i plugged into an AV receiver amp with handy bass and treble knobs


 


   Woo Audio 6 or if you can stretch it - Woo Audio 6 SE - Also proudly made in New York.
   
   Start changing tubes and you'll have yourself a very good time! They're a good match if you like tube amps.


----------



## Focker

Those Woo amps are so beautiful...


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





focker said:


> Those Woo amps are so beautiful...


 


   Don't want to be putting any evil ideas into your head Focker but the best T1 amp in my opinion for
   the T1 is the Woo WA2 - it's just a really magic match. Very spacious yet present, it also slightly
   tames that spike their known for with some gear.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Don't want to be putting any evil ideas into your head Focker but the best T1 amp in my opinion for
> the T1 is the Woo WA2 - it's just a really magic match. Very spacious yet present, it also slightly
> tames that spike their known for with some gear.


 


I thought this was supposed to be the perfect match the t1 and the a1? p.s would the woo audio wa2 be a good match for hd800s because i really like the look of those tube amps and at the moment i am using a adl gt40 which is good but i think the hd800s could do with a bit more power..


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





our martin said:


> I thought this was supposed to be the perfect match the t1 and the a1? p.s would the woo audio wa2 be a good match for hd800s because i really like the look of those tube amps and at the moment i am using a adl gt40 which is good but i think the hd800s could do with a bit more power..


 

  
   That's the other side of the coin I guess - A1 - solid state amplification, but for a tube application, a well rolled
   Woo Audio WA2 is a mean contender, add some fine interconnects and a good power chord down the track
   and you're looking at a very fine setup assuming the up stream source is a great CD player or DAC.
   
   GT40 is a good thing but I really do think this Japanese unit was aimed at low impedance Audio Technica's
   like the W5000 and W3000ANV, it's a pretty handy unit with the phono stage, but it won't have the sheer
   voltage swing or power to get the best out of the HD800 - that said, the circuitry is very clean, it's very
   quiet and free of noise.
   
   GT40 spec :-
   
   Headphone Output Level: 80mW ( 32 ohm ) Max.
   
   The WA2 needs to be seen as a work in progress, which is why people buy them in the first place.
   
   1) Buy WA2 and run it in with the stock tubes that come in the box.
   
   2) Seek out further pairs of driver and power tubes - see what suits your tastes.
   
   3) Settle on a combination of your favorites tubes.
   
   4) Play with RCA interconnects until you get what you want keeping in mind that all interconnects
       will favour one aspect of the presentation over something else, eg, soundstage, sibilance, micro detail etc
   
   5) Get a decent power cord behind the thing.
   
   Again, all assuming that there is a decent source in the first place.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> That's the other side of the coin I guess - A1 - solid state amplification, but for a tube application, a well rolled
> Woo Audio WA2 is a mean contender, add some fine interconnects and a good power chord down the track
> and you're looking at a very fine setup assuming the up stream source is a great CD player or DAC.
> 
> ...


 


 I am thinking of using the woo amp and hd800s with this http://www.whathifi.com/Review/Naim-UnitiQute I have had a good read through one of the threads and the best setup seems to be ts5998 power,mullard cv2492 and telefunken ez80..what would we do with out head-fi..thanks for all the input..i think i will go for this one instead it's just the right size for the space i have got left on my recording studio desk in the loft..i will put this link up because i haven't heard anyone talk about naim and it's one of the best..http://www.naimaudio.com/I once heard one of the naim music streamers not sure which one but it could have been the ndx through a krell 402e with martin logan clx art electrostats and were very impressed by the sound..they sounded like pink floyd had come around for tea..


----------



## Twinster

Most Tube amplifier will have that effect on bright headphone. The Mappletre Audio Design (MAD EAR+ HD) is a very good match for any Grado.
  
  Quote: 





greq said:


> Does that mean certain amps have a way of naturally boosting the bass and mid range or reducing the 'Grado treble harshness'?
> If so I would like to know what amps do this - right now I've got my RS2i plugged into an AV receiver amp with handy bass and treble knobs


----------



## GREQ

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Woo Audio 6 or if you can stretch it - Woo Audio 6 SE - Also proudly made in New York.
> 
> Start changing tubes and you'll have yourself a very good time! They're a good match if you like tube amps.


 

 Ouch - that's a lot of amp ($$$$) - are there any highly praised tube amps at a more affordable price? Mostly as I don't really see much return from an amp worth around double my RS2is


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





greq said:


> Ouch - that's a lot of amp ($$$$) - are there any highly praised tube amps at a more affordable price? Mostly as I don't really see much return from an amp worth around double my RS2is


 


http://www.wooaudio.com/


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





greq said:


> Ouch - that's a lot of amp ($$$$) - are there any highly praised tube amps at a more affordable price? Mostly as I don't really see much return from an amp worth around double my RS2is


 


  Schiit Asgard
   
  Little Dot Mk3


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Schiit Asgard
> 
> Little Dot Mk3


 

http://schiit.com/ http://www.audiophilechina.com/products1.asp?S_id2=2&s_id=24


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





greq said:


> Ouch - that's a lot of amp ($$$$) - are there any highly praised tube amps at a more affordable price? Mostly as I don't really see much return from an amp worth around double my RS2is


 


 That's why I decided to give Little Dot a shot...and it paid off. Pick up a Little Dot I+ hybrid amp and listen to your Grados sing   I've been very impressed by both the product and the level of customer service.


----------



## kfscoll

Just a heads up for anyone interested...Electronics Expo (through Amazon.com) has the GS1000i for $795. However, they only have one pair left in stock (I ordered the next-to-last pair myself). I've never seen Grados for less than MSRP but Electronics Expo is an authorized dealer so now's the time to jump if you're in the market for the GS1000i!


----------



## iburdeinick

Quote: 





kfscoll said:


> Just a heads up for anyone interested...Electronics Expo (through Amazon.com) has the GS1000i for $795. However, they only have one pair left in stock (I ordered the next-to-last pair myself). I've never seen Grados for less than MSRP but Electronics Expo is an authorized dealer so now's the time to jump if you're in the market for the GS1000i!


 


  Hmm it could be an open box., maybe there going to be discontinued., who knows... Still good price!


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





iburdeinick said:


> Hmm it could be an open box., maybe there going to be discontinued., who knows... Still good price!


 


  There would be a big gap between the rs1i and the ps1000i then. probably open box.


----------



## kfscoll

posam said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're definitely brand-new (and very clearly listed as such) and not open box. Amazon always makes a very clear distinction between new and used items. They had three in stock before I placed my order, now there's one.

Besides, there's no such thing as a PS1000i.


----------



## iburdeinick

Quote: 





kfscoll said:


> They're definitely brand-new (and very clearly listed as such) and not open box. Amazon always makes a very clear distinction between new and used items. They had three in stock before I placed my order, now there's one.
> Besides, there's no such thing as a PS1000i.


 


  Yes, I read the "new" condition... but i've seen Expo Electronics on the forum a lot reselling open boxes. It is a great price and I have a very high appreciation towards Amazon controls. But I find the price -200$ too much... I guess it can happen. 
   
  He was Referring the PS1000


----------



## Twinster

SR225 back in the house. Match with MAD just pure bliss.


----------



## Melvins

Quote: 





greq said:


> Ouch - that's a lot of amp ($$$$) - are there any highly praised tube amps at a more affordable price? Mostly as I don't really see much return from an amp worth around double my RS2is


 


  LD1+!


----------



## Chris_Himself

kfscoll said:


> Just a heads up for anyone interested...Electronics Expo (through Amazon.com) has the GS1000i for $795. However, they only have one pair left in stock (I ordered the next-to-last pair myself). I've never seen Grados for less than MSRP but Electronics Expo is an authorized dealer so now's the time to jump if you're in the market for the GS1000i!




Well I definitely wasn't, but I am considering buying one at that price man. I've listened to it many times over the years and I think for 795 we have a winner!


----------



## detoxguy

I own both the LD 1+ and the MAD Ear+ HD and while the Little Dot is probably the best bang for your buck there is just no comparing it to the MAD. 

The synergy with my RS1i and the MAD is astounding. Hand built point to point wiring and absolutely dead quiet. Roll in a good 12AX7 and aural bliss ensues. Worth every penny.


----------



## kfscoll

Quote: 





iburdeinick said:


> Yes, I read the "new" condition... but i've seen Expo Electronics on the forum a lot reselling open boxes. It is a great price and I have a very high appreciation towards Amazon controls. But I find the price -200$ too much... I guess it can happen.
> 
> He was Referring the PS1000


 

 Well, the best part in this case is that the GS1000i's are "sold" by Electronics Expo but "fulfilled" by Amazon.  That means that they're stocked in an Amazon warehouse and never touched by Electronics Expo.  So, unless the original shipment of headphones to Amazon consisted of open-box items, it's pretty much a sure thing that the ones I've been mentioning are brand new.
   
I read that Grado is going to stop allowing authorized dealers to resell through Amazon this month, so my theory is that Electronics Expo is blowing out their remaining Amazon stock to quickly get out of the Amazon/Grado business.
   
  It'll be pretty easy to tell whether they're open box or not when I receive mine tomorrow...


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





kfscoll said:


> Well, the best part in this case is that the GS1000i's are "sold" by Electronics Expo but "fulfilled" by Amazon.  That means that they're stocked in an Amazon warehouse and never touched by Electronics Expo.  So, unless the original shipment of headphones to Amazon consisted of open-box items, it's pretty much a sure thing that the ones I've been mentioning are brand new.
> 
> I read that Grado is going to stop allowing authorized dealers to resell through Amazon this month, so my theory is that Electronics Expo is blowing out their remaining Amazon stock to quickly get out of the Amazon/Grado business.
> 
> It'll be pretty easy to tell whether they're open box or not when I receive mine tomorrow...


 


  That is news to me. Does this mean they won't honor a warranty if bought from amazon after that or they just won't sell there?


----------



## kfscoll

posam said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The way I read that was that authorized Grado dealers won't be allowed to sell through Amazon any longer. Those same dealers could still sell through their own respective websites. After this policy goes into effect, presumably only unauthorized dealers would continue selling through Amazon.

Well, it's all a moot point now -- Electronics Expo still shows the GS1000i as "in stock" on Amazon.com, but the price is back up to $995. I guess I lucked out (unless they cancel my order)!


----------



## iburdeinick

Quote: 





kfscoll said:


> Well, the best part in this case is that the GS1000i's are "sold" by Electronics Expo but "fulfilled" by Amazon.  That means that they're stocked in an Amazon warehouse and never touched by Electronics Expo.  So, unless the original shipment of headphones to Amazon consisted of open-box items, it's pretty much a sure thing that the ones I've been mentioning are brand new.
> 
> I read that Grado is going to stop allowing authorized dealers to resell through Amazon this month, so my theory is that Electronics Expo is blowing out their remaining Amazon stock to quickly get out of the Amazon/Grado business.
> 
> It'll be pretty easy to tell whether they're open box or not when I receive mine tomorrow...


 
  Enjoy Your GS1000  Im just getting into grado and bought last week the 225i's, so I'm going to be listening to them for a while... Looking though into the RS1, PS500 and maybe the GS1000, but not just yet. I wan't to audition them first to decide.
   
  Is the announcement of Amazon not selling more Grado's from authorized dealers and official one by either Amazon or Grado? other wise I don't think so.
   
  Cheers!


----------



## kfscoll

Check the link I posted...the bit about the Grado/Amazon and authorized dealers was posted by an authorized dealer. Whether it's true is anyone's guess.


----------



## iburdeinick

Quote: 





kfscoll said:


> Check the link I posted...the bit about the Grado/Amazon and authorized dealers was posted by an authorized dealer. Whether it's true is anyone's guess.


 


  Checked is from goodcans.com just found out they existed, so I wouldn't trust the announcement. Plus it wouldn't make much sense for Grado's sales to give up Amazon... Thanks any way.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





kfscoll said:


> Check the link I posted...the bit about the Grado/Amazon and authorized dealers was posted by an authorized dealer. Whether it's true is anyone's guess.


 

No need to guess.


----------



## iburdeinick

Thanks., Is just warranty wise, not that Amazon is not selling any more Grados. Probably fakes exist or else...
   
ADVISORY​ PRODUCT WARRANTY COVERAGE​
 [size=medium] Only products purchased from an authorized Grado reseller will be honored under our warranty program. Authorized Grado resellers are not permitted to offer merchandise through eBay; hence any products purchased this way are not covered under our warranty program.[/size]

 [size=medium] Please be advised that there are unauthorized sellers on Amazon, hence any products purchased this way also are not cover under our warranty program. We cannot verify the authenticity of Grado products purchased from unauthorized dealers. Please contact us for verification of a dealer's status.[/size]

 [size=medium] When purchasing a Grado product please keep all receipts, for they will be needed to have warranty service performed. We want to be absolutely certain that you have a positive purchasing experience.[/size]

 [size=medium] For more information email us at: info@gradolabs.com[/size]


----------



## kfscoll

Quote: 





mad max said:


> No need to guess.


 

 What your link says is that if you purchase from an *unauthorized* dealer through Amazon you won't have a warranty.  I purchased from an *authorized* dealer through Amazon so I have a warranty.  The link I posted says that Grado is eventually going to disallow authorized dealers from selling through Amazon.  Therefore, after they "ban" authorized dealers from selling on Amazon, the only Amazon sellers remaining will be unauthorized by default.  Based on the vendors still selling through Amazon (J&R, Huppin's, etc), this "ban" hasn't happened yet.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





detoxguy said:


> I own both the LD 1+ and the MAD Ear+ HD and while the Little Dot is probably the best bang for your buck there is just no comparing it to the MAD.
> The synergy with my RS1i and the MAD is astounding. Hand built point to point wiring and absolutely dead quiet. Roll in a good 12AX7 and aural bliss ensues. Worth every penny.


 

 Agreed. I think every Grado fan owes it to themselves to hear the RS1/RS1i and MAD Ear+HD combo at least once.


----------



## FrankATL

Is the RS1i favored over the GS1K or PS1K? I think I've read the pro series has a bit less of the Grado signature sound. I have not yet heard any of the above myself though. Maybe some contrast between them?


----------



## Arboginge911

Just got my MS2i's, they've only had about 4 hours of burn in time but I can tell they're going to sound amazing. 
 Literally leaps and bounds above everything I've heard before, safe to say I am a Grado, or Alessandro, man for life.


----------



## Focker

I'm so glad to hear you guys confirming the MAD amp sounds great with the Grados. When I do get around to moving up the Grado line, I plan to upgrade from my Little Dot amp to something nicer....and I'd love to give Dr.P at MAD some more money. His Line 2ASE preamp was my first piece of tube gear, and it was one of the best experiences I've ever had in this hobby.


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Agreed. I think every Grado fan owes it to themselves to hear the RS1/RS1i and MAD Ear+HD combo at least once.


 

 I'm halfway there.... should I be saving for the amp first and then a DAC or should I get a temp (long term temp) dac/amp combo?


----------



## Melvins

Quote: 





detoxguy said:


> I own both the LD 1+ and the MAD Ear+ HD and while the Little Dot is probably the best bang for your buck there is just no comparing it to the MAD.
> The synergy with my RS1i and the MAD is astounding. Hand built point to point wiring and absolutely dead quiet. Roll in a good 12AX7 and aural bliss ensues. Worth every penny.


 


  thanks for sharing, now I have something to contemplate when I'm looking to upgrade in the future. 
   
   
  ....hmmm. maybe not. seeing how they are nearly x7 more than what I bought my LD for!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





frankatl said:


> Is the RS1i favored over the GS1K or PS1K? I think I've read the pro series has a bit less of the Grado signature sound. I have not yet heard any of the above myself though. Maybe some contrast between them?


 


  It's always a question of taste,but even tough my PS-1000 only have a few hours on them,i prefer them to the RS1i,deeper bass,sweeter highs,and a bigger soundstage.


----------



## Holleyman

My MAD Ear+ HD Custom is next on the build queue.  I can't wait.


----------



## Melvins

how much do they usually go for, used that is?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





holleyman said:


> My MAD Ear+ HD Custom is next on the build queue.  I can't wait.


 

 Lucky dog!!   Please report back after Dr.P gets done with it and you get to play around a bit.


----------



## Melvins

who's this Dr. P?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





melvins said:


> who's this Dr. P?


 

 Dr Lloyd Peppard...he's the owner and chief designer of Mapletree Audio Design. Great guy.


----------



## Melvins

and he builds all the amps?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





melvins said:


> and he builds all the amps?


 


  Hmmm...not totally sure if he does all the building. I'm assuming (hoping) he's got assistants who do most of that, but I'm not sure. I know he designed everything, though.  He doesn't out-source to Asia if that's what you mean...everything is built on-site at his home/lab in Canada.


----------



## kfscoll

Well, I gotta say, you guys were exactly right.  I actually ordered two pair of GS1000i headphones from Electronics Expo (through Amazon.com) for $800 each.  Both pair arrived today.  One pair was missing the serial number from the box and the both the extension cord and the 1/4"-to-1/8" adapter were also missing.  The other pair appeared to be intact but the headphone serial number didn't match the serial number on the box.  So they were both definitely open box items sold as new.
   
  Guess who I'll never buy from again?  That's right, Electronics Expo.  I just ordered a pair of GS1000i headphones from a vendor I know I can trust -- Crutchfield.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





kfscoll said:


> Well, I gotta say, you guys were exactly right.  I actually ordered two pair of GS1000i headphones from Electronics Expo (through Amazon.com) for $800 each.  Both pair arrived today.  One pair was missing the serial number from the box and the both the extension cord and the 1/4"-to-1/8" adapter were also missing.  The other pair appeared to be intact but the headphone serial number didn't match the serial number on the box.  So they were both definitely open box items sold as new.
> 
> Guess who I'll never buy from again?  That's right, Electronics Expo.  I just ordered a pair of GS1000i headphones from a vendor I know I can trust -- Crutchfield.


 


   That's a bummer man - hope you get most of your $$ back via privates sales. Have to say that your unfortunate online
   experience is a pertinent reminder that sometimes it's best to just stick to the age old practice of counter sales
   - face to face, seeing the goods, using that age old form of currency called cash.
   
   Not everyone has the luxury of course due to their location but look at what happened here - once any establishment
   takes back returns for 'change of mind' - they're a re-packager, plain and simple. I'd keep this in mind with any business
   in future, read their policies - do they take back stuff for people who can't make up their minds and stick to it - if so, you
   might want to turn left...


----------



## kfscoll

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> That's a bummer man - hope you get most of your $$ back via privates sales. Have to say that your unfortunate online
> experience is a pertinent reminder that sometimes it's best to just stick to the age old practice of counter sales
> - face to face, seeing the goods, using that age old form of currency called cash.
> 
> ...


 
  No worries about getting my money back -- since the order was "Fulfilled by Amazon," I can simply return the headphones to Amazon.com and I'll get a full refund including shipping.  Hell, I'd buy literally everything through Amazon if I could.  
   
  I certainly don't have anywhere near me where I can audition a pair of GS1000is.  And I almost exclusively deal with online retailers who allow returns.  There are many of them out there (J&R, B&H, Crutchfield, Amazon, Vann's, OneCall, plus hundreds more) who have very liberal return policies and who also don't pass customer returns off as brand-new.  They just sell them as open-box items.  There's nothing wrong with that.  It just seems that Electronics Expo is one of the few online vendors that isn't on the up-and-up.
   
  I think it's almost always a good sign when an online dealer offers no-questions-asked returns.  Not only does it give a customer piece-of-mind when buying big-ticket items they're unable to audition, but it also indicates that they stand behind what they sell.  Unless, of course, they're scumbags, like Electronics Expo.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





posam said:


> I'm halfway there.... should I be saving for the amp first and then a DAC or should I get a temp (long term temp) dac/amp combo?


 

 I would get the amp first, then the source. I've never been a fan of amp/dac combos.


----------



## iburdeinick

Ok Grado Fans!
   
  I got one for YOU
   
  got the 225i's last week and really love the sound! now:
   
  I'm willing to try the GS1000., PS500 and RS1 and go up in the line for "better" sound. Im using a Ipod Classic 5G 80GB + Fiio e11, listen mostly to Rock, Electronic, Pop, Indie, Instrumental, etc. the tough Question is how do I decide without audition... I'm making it happen! but still want the input from you guys that have tried several if not all of them.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## iburdeinick

Quote: 





kfscoll said:


> Well, I gotta say, you guys were exactly right.  I actually ordered two pair of GS1000i headphones from Electronics Expo (through Amazon.com) for $800 each.  Both pair arrived today.  One pair was missing the serial number from the box and the both the extension cord and the 1/4"-to-1/8" adapter were also missing.  The other pair appeared to be intact but the headphone serial number didn't match the serial number on the box.  So they were both definitely open box items sold as new.
> 
> Guess who I'll never buy from again?  That's right, Electronics Expo.  I just ordered a pair of GS1000i headphones from a vendor I know I can trust -- Crutchfield.


 


  Man Im sorry to hear that... But is good you can return them through Amazon Policy. No harm Done...
   
  Cheers!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





iburdeinick said:


> Ok Grado Fans!
> 
> I got one for YOU
> 
> ...


 

 Well.for what it's worth,i have tryed all of them,and would go for the GS-1000i in a heartbeat,but then again,that's not surprising since i bought a pair of PS-1000 two weeks ago,i find that the GS-1000i sounds a lot like i bigger brother,my second choice would be the PS-500,wich i find is a real bargain and as the best price/performance of the three.


----------



## Holleyman

I have been listening to my GS1000is for about 30 hours now and am very pleasantly surprised how the high ends have mellowed, they are not fatiguing at all.  I am also pleased with the comfort of the foam cups.  When I first saw them I was sceptical but these headphones have won me over.  They make metal, rock, house, industrial and blues sound like I am there, an amazing sound stage.
  If I could only get the leather band from the GS1000is for my SR80s it would be great (the cheapo plastic leather look alike is my biggest beef with the lower end Grados).


----------



## Focker

I had honestly ruled out the GS1000s with regard to a future Grado upgrade, but now I'm gonna have to revisit this decision with all this positive feedback lol.
   
  BTW, last night I realized I had a little Fiio D3 sitting around not doing anything. So I ran a coax dig cable from my DirecTV box into the D3, and then a RCA to mini cable into my E11 and plugged in my 80s...talk about a great way to watch TV!!  So much better than just using the tv speakers. I put on some of the satellite music channels and was shocked at how good it sounded.


----------



## marts30

Quote: 





holleyman said:


> I have been listening to my GS1000is for about 30 hours now and am very pleasantly surprised how the high ends have mellowed, they are not fatiguing at all.  I am also pleased with the comfort of the foam cups.  When I first saw them I was sceptical but these headphones have won me over.  They make metal, rock, house, industrial and blues sound like I am there, an amazing sound stage.
> If I could only get the leather band from the GS1000is for my SR80s it would be great (the cheapo plastic leather look alike is my biggest beef with the lower end Grados).


 


  Why can't you? I had a black manta headband on my sr60 magnums and it worked fine, I also have a manta on my MS2 and it improves comfort a lot. http://headphonelounge.com/products/grado-headbands/
   
  It's far better than the high-end grado ones too imo.


----------



## GREQ

How does the GS1000i/PS1000i sound stage compare to the RS1/RS2?... and for those who have tried the SennHD800 which has colossal sound stage, how does that compare with the RS1/RS2 sound stage? 
  
  I actually didn't like the HD800 soundstage because I felt like I was listening to loudspeakers and that personal 'in-your-head' headphone effect was lost. I quite like my RS2i because it's got just a tad 'larger' sound than 'in-your-head'.


----------



## shimmer n roar

they look very close. wonder if they sound that way?


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





iburdeinick said:


> Ok Grado Fans!
> 
> I got one for YOU
> 
> ...


 


 you will need to upgrade from your ipod and fiio before you upgrade from 225is..look at stuff like these..hrt music streamer 2...or just use these with your 225is and your computer..it will make you watch tv and movies on your pc or laptop a bit more.


----------



## Focker

I second Martin's suggestion of the LD I+ amp...it's a great match with my 325s. I use an AudioEngine D1 DAC with mine.


----------



## iburdeinick

Thanks Our Martin for the suggestions. 
   
  But I'm trying to decide between The PS500 / RS1 / GS1000 leaning more towards the P500. By the way there 32 Ohm so actually the Fiio e11 or just the Ipod would drive them well I understand that a higher Quality amp will get them to sing better, but now I'm just looking into the cans.
   
  Cheers


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





iburdeinick said:


> Thanks Our Martin for the suggestions.
> 
> But I'm trying to decide between The PS500 / RS1 / GS1000 leaning more towards the P500. By the way there 32 Ohm so actually the Fiio e11 or just the Ipod would drive them well I understand that a higher Quality amp will get them to sing better, but now I'm just looking into the cans.
> 
> Cheers


 

 I have got the ps1000 and i use them with a cambridge audio 840a and 840c and np30 music streamer.. I also use them with a grado ra1 headphone amp with my beosound encore 5..the better the cans you get the better the source should be..but out of the three i would get the ps500s or the denon ahd7000 and then save up for a better source..
  when you get the better cans i would use the 225is with your fiio and mac and then with your new cans buy hifi separates like these..


----------



## iburdeinick

Wow! Thanks Again Our Martin
   
  I ordered the Denon's ADH 2000 (got them at 229$) but din't like the sound print  they sounded to bassy for my taste and the mids were too recessed. I felt like in a cave... so send them back. I haven't heard the 7000's but if it has a similar sound print my guess is that I wouldn't like them either. So I'm sticking to Grado's sound print wich I find awesome  
   
  And yes I will get in the near future some amp (looking into Schiit, Mapple Tree, Little Dot, and others) 
   
  Maybe today I'll be auditioning some Grados


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





shimmer n roar said:


> they look very close. wonder if they sound that way?


 


  They do sound similar,that's why if i was in the market for high end headphones,and i didn't already have my first gen GS-1000,i'd go for the GS-1000i,and on top of beeing much cheaper than the PS-1000,they'er much more comfortable.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





iburdeinick said:


> Wow! Thanks Again Our Martin
> 
> I ordered the Denon's ADH 2000 (got them at 229$) but din't like the sound print  they sounded to bassy for my taste and the mids were too recessed. I felt like in a cave... so send them back. I haven't heard the 7000's but if it has a similar sound print my guess is that I would like them either. So I'm sticking to Grado's sound print wich I find awesome
> 
> ...


 


 a sacd player(or a discontinued one)with a schiit would be another option..http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/sacd-players.html something like this nad would do...


----------



## iburdeinick

Quote: 





our martin said:


> a sacd player(or a discontinued one)with a schiit would be another option..http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/sacd-players.html something like this nad would do...


 
  SACD? Really they are discontinued and I don't own CD's in that format I do own a PS3 capable of playing SACD. You mean using the SACD as source amp?
   
  I'm actually using Digital (iPod as source)from my CD collection to Lossless.
   
  Thanks


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





iburdeinick said:


> SACD? Really they are discontinued and I don't own CD's in that format I do own a PS3 capable of playing SACD. You mean using the SACD as source amp?
> 
> I'm actually using Digital (iPod as source)from my CD collection to Lossless.
> 
> ...


 


these are full size the sound opens up..i have got a cowon j3 with a adl cruise headphone amp/dac and i use my shure se535 with them not my ps1000s..the better the headphones the more they sound like floor standing speakers.. they will need more power to get the best out of them like floor standers do..this one is just a cd player with an amp but you will be suprised how good the ps500s will sound with these..the marantz 6003 amp and cd would be a good choice they are discontinued and will be at a good price..






http://app.audiogon.com/listings/grado-ps500-headphones-new-model--3


----------



## shimmer n roar

[size=x-small]grado's produce 98 db from a mw of power[/size]. that's a lot of volume from very little power. a headamp like the mad ear plus hd produces 100 mw of output power. that's plenty of power to drive a grado and most dynamic headphones.


----------



## shimmer n roar

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> They do sound similar,that's why if i was in the market for high end headphones,and i didn't already have my first gen GS-1000,i'd go for the GS-1000i,and on top of beeing much cheaper than the PS-1000,they'er much more comfortable.


 

 i thought they might. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've read that the ps1000's midrange isn't as recessed as the gs1000 but the graph indicates that they are very similar. the gs1000i looks like a great alternative to the ps1000 for the price and it weighs much less.


----------



## iburdeinick

I got to audition the PS500 Vs my 225i's and prefer the later  because to me the Mids are a little recessed to my liking and I hear like filling or a sub bass. The 225i's to me are bolder much forward and clean wich I like...
   
  So I was going to change them for the PS500 but I think the RS1 are more in the avenue of what I like. 
   
  Cheers


----------



## marts30

Quote: 





iburdeinick said:


> I got to audition the PS500 Vs my 225i's and prefer the later  because to me the Mids are a little recessed to my liking and I hear like filling or a sub bass. The 225i's to me are bolder much forward and clean wich I like...
> 
> So I was going to change them for the PS500 but I think the RS1 are more in the avenue of what I like.
> 
> Cheers


 


  I prefer my MS2 to the MS Pro or the Magnum v4. From that chart I don't think I'd like the PS500 either, RS1i I want to try next. Want to try the 325 as well, I'm not a huge fan of laid back cans


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





iburdeinick said:


> I got to audition the PS500 Vs my 225i's and prefer the later  because to me the Mids are a little recessed to my liking and I hear like filling or a sub bass. The 225i's to me are bolder much forward and clean wich I like...
> 
> So I was going to change them for the PS500 but I think the RS1 are more in the avenue of what I like.
> 
> Cheers


 

 That was my concern when I was picking between the ps500 and the rs1. Which would be forward enough and still be grado sounding like my 80i though I still wouldn't mind being able to a/b between the two.


----------



## Focker

I just had one of the best listening experiences ever...if you guys want to hear how well Grados do strings, pick up a copy of Tommy Emmanuel's CD called "The Mystery". Talk about a great demo! I sat there and listened to the entire album...good times.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





focker said:


> I just had one of the best listening experiences ever...if you guys want to hear how well Grados do strings, pick up a copy of Tommy Emmanuel's CD called "The Mystery". Talk about a great demo! I sat there and listened to the entire album...good times.


 


   And there is another too!
   
   If jazzy bass guitar is your thing and there is a need for a reference album - Brian Bromberg delivers with 'It Is What It Is' - exceptional instrument only recording.


----------



## Focker

Nice, Gwarmi....just added that to my list  
   
  This is one of the reasons I am loving both my Grados and my T1s...it's causing me to want to hear music that I don't usually spend time with. I have like 8000 tracks in my collection, and there is a lot of stuff that I picked up but that I just don't listen to often. I have been running my iTunes on shuffle lately and it's amazing how often I'll be listening casually while online and I stop what I'm doing to find out who is singing/playing. That's what happened when I came across the Tommy Emmanual album. The details I was hearing and the richness of that guitar...WOW!


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





focker said:


> Nice, Gwarmi....just added that to my list
> 
> This is one of the reasons I am loving both my Grados and my T1s...it's causing me to want to hear music that I don't usually spend time with. I have like 8000 tracks in my collection, and there is a lot of stuff that I picked up but that I just don't listen to often. I have been running my iTunes on shuffle lately and it's amazing how often I'll be listening casually while online and I stop what I'm doing to find out who is singing/playing. That's what happened when I came across the Tommy Emmanual album. The details I was hearing and the richness of that guitar...WOW!


 


 I agree with what you are saying the doors sound good with grados aswell.. mcintosh is the same i listen to music on that system that i wouldn't normally listen to..


----------



## Focker

Good call on the Doors...I typically only really listened to two of their songs, but on the Grados I listen to more of their stuff, along with lots of Led Zeppelin. I'm especially enamored with live tracks and albums, cause it's like being transported to the venue and being there with the audience...it's very cool.
   
  I've always loved the looks of McIntosh gear...I've yet to have the pleasure of ownership, but it's classic and distinctive look has always appealed to me.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





focker said:


> Good call on the Doors...I typically only really listened to two of their songs, but on the Grados I listen to more of their stuff, along with lots of Led Zeppelin. I'm especially enamored with live tracks and albums, cause it's like being transported to the venue and being there with the audience...it's very cool.
> 
> I've always loved the looks of McIntosh gear...I've yet to have the pleasure of ownership, but it's classic and distinctive look has always appealed to me.


 


 it's just a shame that they are so expensive because they have got a unique sound to them..these are the ones that i have got http://onemansblog.com/.../mcintosh-mxa60-review-or-why-you-...


----------



## iburdeinick

Quote: 





posam said:


> That was my concern when I was picking between the ps500 and the rs1. Which would be forward enough and still be grado sounding like my 80i though I still wouldn't mind being able to a/b between the two.


 
   
  And... which did you pick? Im leaning towards the RS1 that looks like a more "refined" 225i but don't want to give up the 225i's


----------



## Twinster

If you like Live Album try Center Stage from Tommy Emmanuel. I also discover him last summer with my Grado and I'm a fan now. 







focker said:


> Good call on the Doors...I typically only really listened to two of their songs, but on the Grados I listen to more of their stuff, along with lots of Led Zeppelin. I'm especially enamored with live tracks and albums, cause it's like being transported to the venue and being there with the audience...it's very cool.
> 
> I've always loved the looks of McIntosh gear...I've yet to have the pleasure of ownership, but it's classic and distinctive look has always appealed to me.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





twinster said:


> If you like Live Album try Center Stage from Tommy Emmanuel. I also discover him last summer with my Grado and I'm a fan now.


 


 this is who i use to listen to who was the best guitarist i have ever seen play live..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















heres one of mine that i did with jamie woon it was done on a martin sound system in the ministry of sound the subs were turned off it was done in the early hours of the morning but i still managed to make a tune out of them..


----------



## brokenthumb

Question!  Which do you think would be the better setup?
   
  Buy a LCD-2 to use with E9...  or buy a Burson HA-160 to use with a new SR325is and my current HD650?


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> Question!  Which do you think would be the better setup?
> 
> Buy a LCD-2 to use with E9...  or buy a Burson HA-160 to use with a new SR325is and my current HD650?


 


 the burson has got a humming/buzzing noise problem so i would avoid it like the plague..http://www.head-fi.org/t/600568/help-burson-ha-160ds-hum-noise.../15


----------



## brokenthumb

Quote: 





our martin said:


> the burson has got a humming/buzzing noise problem so i would avoid it like the plague..http://HELP! Burson HA-160DS hum/noise problem - Page 3


 

 Oh wow.  Thanks for that, I was seriously considering it.  Back to the drawing board...


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





our martin said:


> the burson has got a humming/buzzing noise problem so i would avoid it like the plague..http://www.head-fi.org/t/600568/help-burson-ha-160ds-hum-noise.../15


 


sorry click on this one you can read about the problem


----------



## Music fan 8888

Ok I tried my grados on the go today with the flat pads and wow what a difference it made! I could put the volume lower and still hear my music without others hearing it. Was great! I can't find a closed headphone that can replace the famous grado sound....


----------



## brokenthumb

Quote: 





our martin said:


> sorry click on this one you can read about the problem


 


  Yeah, I searched for "Help! Burson HA-160DS" and found it.  Thanks


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> Yeah, I searched for "Help! Burson HA-160DS" and found it.  Thanks


 


 this is what i will be using with the lcd3s


----------



## cert

What amp would you recommend for PS500 in  $200 - $400 category based on your experience?


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





cert said:


> What amp would you recommend for PS500 in  $200 - $400 category based on your experience?


 


 woo audio or the little dot amps would be about the best..i use an adl gt40 dac/headphone amp with my hd800 but they are not getting enough power so i will be getting myself a woo audio wa6 it's just the right size for the space i have left in the loft..


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





iburdeinick said:


> And... which did you pick? Im leaning towards the RS1 that looks like a more "refined" 225i but don't want to give up the 225i's


 


  I picked the RS1i and I got one used for just over $500 plus shipping. I don't know where to go near my college to audition any grados let alone amps lol. I was a little worried about the mid bass bump in the PS500 plus their weight But I really would want to compare them to my RS1i and a meet or something one day. 
   
  When I listened to my 80i after suing the rs1i for a while it sounded a little grainy (I'm not sure if that's the right word) and a fair bit thinner as well compared to the RS1i.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





twinster said:


> If you like Live Album try Center Stage from Tommy Emmanuel. I also discover him last summer with my Grado and I'm a fan now.


 


  Wow, great call! I listened to some of the clips and I want to hear more of House of the Rising Sun!
  This looks to be a fantastic album...


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





our martin said:


> it's just a shame that they are so expensive because they have got a unique sound to them..these are the ones that i have got http://onemansblog.com/.../mcintosh-mxa60-review-or-why-you-...


 
  A McIntosh car system?? I had no idea...wow!!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





our martin said:


> this is who i use to listen to who was the best guitarist i have ever seen play live..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Grado fans have some great taste in music! I love when others share good stuff like this...thanks!
   
  And Martin, you have me drooling over the idea of getting the Red Wine piece...I've admired Vinny's products from a distance since I first came across them at Audio Circle (where he has a very loyal following). That Red Wine headamp looks sweet!!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





music fan 8888 said:


> Ok I tried my grados on the go today with the flat pads and wow what a difference it made! I could put the volume lower and still hear my music without others hearing it. Was great! I can't find a closed headphone that can replace the famous grado sound....


 


  I heard a bunch of people say that you can't really get "Grado sound" with anything but Grados, and initially I didn't really buy it. But honestly, they were right. I have gathered a small pile of headphones over the past few months, and even my flagship T1s could never replace my Grados. That's actually the best compliment I could pay my 325s right now, is that I had to go all the way to the T1s in order to get a headphone I loved as much as the Grados. I pretty much felt compelled to have at least two headphones in rotation that were my favorites, one of which was always going to be a Grado, but the Beyer DT880s just couldn't get me there. The T1s are 4x the price tag of the 325s, yet I can honestly say that I enjoy them both equally. The T1 is the better technical headphone, but in terms of enjoyment my 325s are their equal.
   
  When the Grado sound captures you, it's just not possible to find it anywhere else


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





cert said:


> What amp would you recommend for PS500 in  $200 - $400 category based on your experience?


 


  I definitely agree with Martin about the Little Dot amp...I hvaen't heard the Woo stuff, but they are some NICE looking amps and I've heard they are fantastic. As for LD, I am very happy with the pairing of the LD I+ tube hybrid amp with my 325s. It's built like a little tank and it sounds really good even with the stock tubes. I upgraded to a Telefunken NOS pair, and I'm very happy with them, but the stock tubes are fine to start. I don't see how it can get any better given the $109 price tag...it's a sick value and David is a great guy to deal with.


----------



## our martin

heres a few more..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




another one of mine you can here were i got my influences from..i never could play guitar so i ended up playing piano and keyboards..


----------



## detoxguy

Which woo exactly is in the $200 to $400 range? The WA3 is the only one that's close and its an OTL which are not known to pair well with low impedance headphones. The Little Dots are in the budget range but the only one that pairs truly well is the hybrid LD1+ as the rest are also OTL. 
  
  Quote: 





our martin said:


> *woo audio* or the little dot amps would be about the best..i use an adl gt40 dac/headphone amp with my hd800 but they are not getting enough power so i will be getting myself a woo audio wa6 it's just the right size for the space i have left in the loft..


----------



## Heathen999

Finally decided to break down and order a set of Grado's. They will be here Monday and I cant wait. 
   
  I currently have FiiO e7/e9 dac/amp and Beyerdynamics dt880 600ohm headphones. I love them for gaming but they lack a little in the music department for me. I listen to metal and classic rock. For metal is mainly 80's thrash, Traditional and Progressive. So with some searching around here the last couple months and reading almost every post in this thread, Grado's seemed the way to go for that. 
   
  I was originally going to upgrade my dac and amp trying to get the dt880's to sound the way I wanted but decided against that and just get a different set of headphones and upgrade that stuff later. So I decided on Grado's, then came the hard part in trying to decide what pair. Was going to just go with the 80i since I have not heard Grado's before and no one around me sells them. Then on the other hand I knew if I loved the sound I would be mad I didnt get something better from them. I finally decided the heck with it and got the 325is. I figure if I dont like them, I can always sell them on here and not be out to much. 
   
  Well anyway I cant wait to get home from work Monday and listen to these and hopefully do it most of the night!!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





heathen999 said:


> Finally decided to break down and order a set of Grado's. They will be here Monday and I cant wait.
> 
> I currently have FiiO e7/e9 dac/amp and Beyerdynamics dt880 600ohm headphones. I love them for gaming but they lack a little in the music department for me. I listen to metal and classic rock. For metal is mainly 80's thrash, Traditional and Progressive. So with some searching around here the last couple months and reading almost every post in this thread, Grado's seemed the way to go for that.
> 
> ...


 

 Congrats! The 325s are fantastic with classic rock...you're in for a treat. Some folks find Grados too bright, but IMO that's really only an issue when you listen mostly to some of the compressed, over-processed pop songs. Most classic rock that I've listened to is recorded much cleaner, and you shouldn't have any brightness issues with that genre. I spent a good three hours listening to Zeppelin these past few days and it's been fantastic. The Who, Pink Floyd, the Stones, etc, etc...hell, even the BeeGees pre-disco stuff from the 60s will just knock your socks off. I love my 325s


----------



## Music fan 8888

Quote: 





focker said:


> I heard a bunch of people say that you can't really get "Grado sound" with anything but Grados, and initially I didn't really buy it. But honestly, they were right. I have gathered a small pile of headphones over the past few months, and even my flagship T1s could never replace my Grados. That's actually the best compliment I could pay my 325s right now, is that I had to go all the way to the T1s in order to get a headphone I loved as much as the Grados. I pretty much felt compelled to have at least two headphones in rotation that were my favorites, one of which was always going to be a Grado, but the Beyer DT880s just couldn't get me there. The T1s are 4x the price tag of the 325s, yet I can honestly say that I enjoy them both equally. The T1 is the better technical headphone, but in terms of enjoyment my 325s are their equal.
> 
> When the Grado sound captures you, it's just not possible to find it anywhere else


 
  yep well said!  I totally agree!  Grado is superb for rock music which is main genre I listen to


----------



## Music fan 8888

Quote: 





focker said:


> Congrats! The 325s are fantastic with classic rock...you're in for a treat. Some folks find Grados too bright, but IMO that's really only an issue when you listen mostly to some of the compressed, over-processed pop songs. Most classic rock that I've listened to is recorded much cleaner, and you shouldn't have any brightness issues with that genre. I spent a good three hours listening to Zeppelin these past few days and it's been fantastic. The Who, Pink Floyd, the Stones, etc, etc...hell, even the BeeGees pre-disco stuff from the 60s will just knock your socks off. I love my 325s


 


  How different is the 325i to the 225is?  I love my 225is .....does the 325i have bigger soundstage??


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





music fan 8888 said:


> How different is the 325i to the 225is?  I love my 225is .....does the 325i have bigger soundstage??


 


  I actually haven't heard the 225s, my knowledge of them comes from research only. I would doubt that the sound stage is much different because there's not a huge difference in that department between my 325s and 80s. I've heard many people say that there is very little difference between the 225s and 325s, to the point where some coulnd't justify the price difference. I wanted to go to the top of the Prestige line though, which is why I went with the 3s....I think you'd probably just have a slight bit more refinement in the 3s, and they also might be a tad more bright than the 225s are. I think most people consider the 225s to be the sweet spot in the line, though, in terms of value.
   
  The biggest difference I notice between the 80s and 325s is the layering of the sound stage. They both image exceptionally well, and the overall size of the sound stage is similar in both, but I find the 325s to have a bit more delineation and separation among instruments, and I also feel that the presentation is a tad bit more layered, which I like. I would expect the 225s to be pretty similar to the 3s in those areas, though. But I don't think you'd notice a difference in the overall size of the sound stage.
   
  I'm sure others who have heard both will chime in and be more specific, but if you're wondering if an upgrade to the 3s is worth it, I'd highly doubt it. You'd probably be better off moving up to the RS1 or PS500s.
   
  EDIT: Never mind, I see you already have the RS1s....lol


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





>


 


  double post....sorry!


----------



## Music fan 8888

Quote: 





focker said:


> I actually haven't heard the 225s, my knowledge of them comes from research only. I would doubt that the sound stage is much different because there's not a huge difference in that department between my 325s and 80s. I've heard many people say that there is very little difference between the 225s and 325s, to the point where some coulnd't justify the price difference. I wanted to go to the top of the Prestige line though, which is why I went with the 3s....I think you'd probably just have a slight bit more refinement in the 3s, and they also might be a tad more bright than the 225s are. I think most people consider the 225s to be the sweet spot in the line, though, in terms of value.
> 
> The biggest difference I notice between the 80s and 325s is the layering of the sound stage. They both image exceptionally well, and the overall size of the sound stage is similar in both, but I find the 325s to have a bit more delineation and separation among instruments, and I also feel that the presentation is a tad bit more layered, which I like. I would expect the 225s to be pretty similar to the 3s in those areas, though. But I don't think you'd notice a difference in the overall size of the sound stage.
> 
> ...


 



 thanks! I am pretty new to the grado and only bought my first Grado 60i 2 months ago, I then was eager to try the upper models and got the 225i and then the RS1i's in the expanse of like a week!  I was totally addicted to the sound and found it was the perfect headphone I was looking for that suited my music taste.  I see that the 225is sound similar to the RS1's so have no idea how the 325i's come in - i find that the soundstage with the 225i is wider than the RS1s and have a more fatiguing sound due to the harsh treble (which I toned down with my equalisers and amp).   I do miss my 60s though because it was so light and perfect for travelling!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





music fan 8888 said:


> thanks! I am pretty new to the grado and only bought my first Grado 60i 2 months ago, I then was eager to try the upper models and got the 225i and then the RS1i's in the expanse of like a week!  I was totally addicted to the sound and found it was the perfect headphone I was looking for that suited my music taste.  I see that the 225is sound similar to the RS1's so have no idea how the 325i's come in - i find that the soundstage with the 225i is wider than the RS1s and have a more fatiguing sound due to the harsh treble (which I toned down with my equalisers and amp).   I do miss my 60s though because it was so light and perfect for travelling!


 


  haha, I can totally understand that...I wanted "more of a good thing" as soon as I heard the 80s  
   
  If you find the treble a bit harsh on the 225s, you definitely wouldn't like the 325s...pretty sure they're a tad brighter. I find a lot of it is dependent on the recording itself, but also that tubes tend to really tame the highs a bit. I prefer a more forward sounding headphone anyway, so for me the tubes get the 325s right where I like em.
   
  And I totally agree about how light the lower Grados are. After washing the pads on my 80s and making a very small adjustment to the headband, I honestly cannot tell when these things are on my head. That's why I'm dumbfounded when someone mentions that the 60s or 80s are not comfortable. They feel as if I have nothing on my head at all...and on top of that they sound fabulous


----------



## Music fan 8888

Quote: 





focker said:


> haha, I can totally understand that...I wanted "more of a good thing" as soon as I heard the 80s
> 
> If you find the treble a bit harsh on the 225s, you definitely wouldn't like the 325s...pretty sure they're a tad brighter. I find a lot of it is dependent on the recording itself, but also that tubes tend to really tame the highs a bit. I prefer a more forward sounding headphone anyway, so for me the tubes get the 325s right where I like em.
> 
> And I totally agree about how light the lower Grados are. After washing the pads on my 80s and making a very small adjustment to the headband, I honestly cannot tell when these things are on my head. That's why I'm dumbfounded when someone mentions that the 60s or 80s are not comfortable. They feel as if I have nothing on my head at all...and on top of that they sound fabulous


 
  Yep I was in this dilemna where I had three Grado headphones and had to give up one.  So I was going to use 60's on the go and then 225is at home (then sell the RS1) but then I went and sold my 60s and kept the 225's on the go and the RS1's at home....and i'm so glad I did!  Because once the RS1s are burned in they sound fantastic and voices are really warm and lush.  Using the 225s on the go is heavy on the head....and thats when I begin to miss the lightness of the 60s.


----------



## Music fan 8888

Omg just listened to queen with the grados.....FANTASTIC!


----------



## marts30

Are the current 325i chrome or brushed aluminium, can anyone tell me?


----------



## Heathen999

never mind he decided against it.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





music fan 8888 said:


> Omg just listened to queen with the grados.....FANTASTIC!


 


   Thumbs up!
   
   If I were to pick one of the best sound stage demonstrations for a PS1000 - then it would be the build-up towards
   the end of Queen's 'Don't Stop Me Now' - visceral and goose bumpey to say the least, it just slams you in the face 
   
   I find most Queen recordings to be mik'd quite close and forward - works perfectly with the PS1000 and other slightly
   laid back presentations.


----------



## fenderf4i

music fan 8888 said:


> Omg just listened to queen with the grados.....FANTASTIC!




I discovered this also in the last couple of days. Really, really fantastic!


----------



## Melvins

I've been cranking the new death grips on me magnums. sounds great. and i second that for the LD1+. one of the best values in headfi IMHO


----------



## charliex

I just spent the better part of the day listening to my dusty yet trusty Grado collection. 
  I have basically switched over to electrostatics with a few dynamic/orthodynamics still in use (AKG K 1000, LCD-2 and Sennheiser HD-600 (preferable to the 650's)
  So from what Grados I have in my collection (see my profile), These are my top three Grados - HF-1, SR-125 and HF-2.  Have not had the opportunity of
  possessing any of the higher priced Grados.
  Well, I think that I'll head back to my HE-60's and chill out with some Sybarite and Brendan Perry.....


----------



## Music fan 8888

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Thumbs up!
> 
> If I were to pick one of the best sound stage demonstrations for a PS1000 - then it would be the build-up towards
> the end of Queen's 'Don't Stop Me Now' - visceral and goose bumpey to say the least, it just slams you in the face
> ...


 



 Agree!  Freddie Mercury's voice is amazing and the guitars, backing vocals and other instruments just top it all off - no other headphone can reproduce Queen music like what the Grados do


----------



## Music fan 8888

I wonder if people can start posting what music would sound good with the Grados?  I discovered Queen yesterday...how about Dire Straits?


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





music fan 8888 said:


> I wonder if people can start posting what music would sound good with the Grados?  I discovered Queen yesterday...how about Dire Straits?


 


   This thread is still kicking along nicely!
   
   http://www.head-fi.org/t/583066/which-albums-sound-best-with-your-grado


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





music fan 8888 said:


> Agree!  Freddie Mercury's voice is amazing and the guitars, backing vocals and other instruments just top it all off - no other headphone can reproduce Queen music like what the Grados do


 


 i think this is one of the best movie soundtracks


----------



## Gwarmi

One PS1000 from Robert H Levi that I had not seen before :-
   
   http://www.positive-feedback.com/Issue51/grado.htm
   
   Speaking of amps awhile back - I will most likely never get to hear it but this thing appears to be amazing! You'd hope so considering the
   cost..
   
* EAR4*


----------



## Zuqi

+
=


----------



## our martin

this is something good to watch..not forgetting grados are the best headphones for watching the tv..


----------



## Anmldr

I'm going to have to join the Fan Club. Recently bought the 225i based on some great advice. Only problem is they should come with a disclaimer as well as this website. I have spent countless hours on this forum. Many late nights listening to my collection of music. Have the fiio E17 in the mail, and I am already pondering buying the Little Dot1+. I may have a bit of a slightly addictive personality. 

But mainly just liove the sound my Grados give me. Once I get the Little Dot I'm going to give my wallet a break. Then look into some woodie mods for the 225's. I'm actuall scared to try any higher version of Grado's. Late June my brother is bringing his Akg's and several tube amps to the beach. Hopefully it won't set off another buying frenzy.

Don't think I have ever been happier with a purchase!


----------



## zardon

Im a headphone addict. have about 30 grado headphones, including one of the first pair of RS1's ever made and five pairs of HP1's. I own a lot of headphones mind you, not just GRADO, but I believe firmly that Joe Grado was a genius. Im not so keen on John's sound signature, but as we all know, its good for rock and some people like the more sound curve.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/420092/classifying-versions-of-the-rs1-your-guide-work-in-progress/210#
   
  if I list everything I have here, you will all think im mental, so ill just say 'I love Grado!', especially the early years.


----------



## charliex

Quote: 





zardon said:


> Im a headphone addict. have about 30 grado headphones, including one of the first pair of RS1's ever made and five pairs of HP1's. I own a lot of headphones mind you, not just GRADO, but I believe firmly that Joe Grado was a genius. Im not so keen on John's sound signature, but as we all know, its good for rock and some people like the more sound curve.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/420092/classifying-versions-of-the-rs1-your-guide-work-in-progress/210#
> 
> if I list everything I have here, you will all think im mental, so ill just say 'I love Grado!', especially the early years.


 


    Why not list your headphones in your profile?? People enjoy reading other Head-Fiers inventory.


----------



## Holleyman

Wow, that is all I have to say.  I thought I liked my Grados yesterday.  Well I am amazed with them today.
  I got Pinky's kit in the mail for my X-Can V3, Pinky PSU, new valves, high speed diodes and caps.  Easy instructions and all the stuff in one kit (even solder) and an hour and a half later I was amazed by the difference!  Woke the bass up, tight and deep, mids are even more forward and the silence between songs is now deafening, I get to hear my tinnitus in full glory. 
  The stock tubes were not even the same manufacturer, I suspected something was strange as the amp would power the cans at different times, almost 5 seconds apart.  Now they power exactly at the same time.
   
  I am amazed what a difference some simple caps and tubes can make to the sound.


----------



## zardon

Tubes can make a huge difference. no doubt about it.
   
  you have tinnitus? is it treatable? Ive had some serious ringing in my ears after some rock concerts in recent years. the last gig i was at it lasted for 2 days. I like music loud, but I hate the thought of damaging my hearing. I have terrible eyesight but great hearing. I think id rather go blind than deaf! (If I was forced to make a choice).
   
  Look after your hearing!


----------



## HydronQc

I'm looking for a pair of grado.
   
  SR225i or PS500
   
  Will be used with my M-stage and Ibosso D4 and will later buy a Schiit Asgard + Bifrost.
   
   
  Music preferences : Rock, Hard-Rock, Punk-Rock, Metal, Jazz and enjoy other well recorded music gender.
   
  Wich one should I buy.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





holleyman said:


> Wow, that is all I have to say.  I thought I liked my Grados yesterday.  Well I am amazed with them today.
> I got Pinky's kit in the mail for my X-Can V3, Pinky PSU, new valves, high speed diodes and caps.  Easy instructions and all the stuff in one kit (even solder) and an hour and a half later I was amazed by the difference!  Woke the bass up, tight and deep, mids are even more forward and the silence between songs is now deafening, I get to hear my tinnitus in full glory.
> The stock tubes were not even the same manufacturer, I suspected something was strange as the amp would power the cans at different times, almost 5 seconds apart.  Now they power exactly at the same time.
> 
> I am amazed what a difference some simple caps and tubes can make to the sound.


 


   
   Well done man - all about beating that myth down - 'Oh just pair that Grado with anything lying around, there's
   nothing in it, they don't scale so don't worry' - Utter rubbish.
   
   Now I'm not suggesting to stick with an SR80i and spend countless hours and dollars chasing the perfect
   rig but anything north of a 325i deserves attention - how far you want to go is a personal decision.
   
   That said, after a lot of thinking, I've identified the following two considerations for the budding Grado
   journeyman :-
   
   1) *Source - Musical and colourful or stick with neutral transparency?*
   
  This one is a toughie and I don't believe there is a right or wrong answer, I've gone down the musical
  and analog sounding path with my DAC but there's also a lot to be gained by selecting a really well
  made 'neutral' digital front end like a Benchmark DAC or something from Audio-gd - Reference 5
  for example. Same applies to CD players, some will add a fun colouration to the mix that may or
  may not gel with your already coloured Grado and tastes. Do the research, but it's safe to say
  that unless you're very happy with your DAC out of the box then the usual enhancements like
  interconnects, cords, SPDIF interfaces etc won't make a massive difference. I am a huge believer
  though on getting the most clean signal through - SPDIF converters can make a big difference
  on a lot of DAC's that have ho-hum USB implementation - my Rega is a primary candidate,
  very underwhelming on USB but brill' using Coax or even Optical.
   
  2) *Power, power, power wars! - go for ultra clean, quiet, power instead.*
   
  Choose an amp that delivers good power figures for low impedance headphones and features
  a sub 5 or 3ohm output impedance - preferably make sure that the amp features mention the
  use of very high quality caps and especially the power supply. Remember it's all about reducing
  the noise introduced into the system over actual brute electronic grunt which is wasted for the
  most part on a Grado. 
   
  Here's an example - A Schiit Lyr would be a good $500-$600 amp option for an LCD-2/LCD-3
  owner but a fairly lame selection for an RS1i/PS1000 owner - you'd be better off with a WA6
  or ADL GT40 - far less grunt with either but both are more transparent and resolving.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





hydronqc said:


> I'm looking for a pair of grado.
> 
> SR225i or PS500
> 
> ...


 

 You've picked the two models that most tend to agree offer the best bang for the buck at their price points. I'd say either would be a great choice. If this is your first pair of Grados and budget is a concern, I'd suggest the 225s. If you have some money to play with and want a higher end phone, go with the PS500s. I started with a lower end Grado, the 80s, and have jumped to the 325s. I think it's sort of fun to take it in steps, but it's not the most cost effective way to do it. I think you'd really enjoy either


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





anmldr said:


> I'm going to have to join the Fan Club. Recently bought the 225i based on some great advice. Only problem is they should come with a disclaimer as well as this website. I have spent countless hours on this forum. Many late nights listening to my collection of music. Have the fiio E17 in the mail, and I am already pondering buying the Little Dot1+. I may have a bit of a slightly addictive personality.
> But mainly just liove the sound my Grados give me. Once I get the Little Dot I'm going to give my wallet a break. Then look into some woodie mods for the 225's. I'm actuall scared to try any higher version of Grado's. Late June my brother is bringing his Akg's and several tube amps to the beach. Hopefully it won't set off another buying frenzy.
> Don't think I have ever been happier with a purchase!


 


  The LD I+ is a ridiculous bargain. You'll be very happy with the LD/225 combo. For $309 plus shipping for the pair, it's truly a great audio bargain.


----------



## HydronQc

Is the ps500 worth the extra money?


----------



## kfscoll

holleyman said:


> Wow, that is all I have to say.  I thought I liked my Grados yesterday.  Well I am amazed with them today.
> I got Pinky's kit in the mail for my X-Can V3, Pinky PSU, new valves, high speed diodes and caps.  Easy instructions and all the stuff in one kit (even solder) and an hour and a half later I was amazed by the difference!  Woke the bass up, tight and deep, mids are even more forward and the silence between songs is now deafening, I get to hear my tinnitus in full glory.
> The stock tubes were not even the same manufacturer, I suspected something was strange as the amp would power the cans at different times, almost 5 seconds apart.  Now they power exactly at the same time.
> 
> I am amazed what a difference some simple caps and tubes can make to the sound.



Ha ha, I hear ya (so to speak) about the tinnitus! The quieter the silence between songs, the louder my tinnitus seems! Oh well, hasn't affected my hearing acuity and I mainly don't notice it unless I'm in a dead quiet room or I focus on it.

Oh yeah, love my Grados too (but mine are all stock so far)!


----------



## Posam

Does anybody think that the MAD ear+ is worth saving for instead of getting the little dot? how much difference is there really to warrant the price difference (if I were to get both used).


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





posam said:


> Does anybody think that the MAD ear+ is worth saving for instead of getting the little dot? how much difference is there really to warrant the price difference (if I were to get both used).


 
   
  It won't be a night and day difference by any means...Im quite certain the MAD is a better amp, but upgrading gear typically yields very subtle improvements compared to upgrading your headphones. I plan to upgrade from my LD to something like an MAD, but whether it's worth the extra money is something only you can really decide. MAD products don't hit the used market very often, so you'd have no trouble selling it if you decided you didn't care for it. But just based on my previous experience with MAD, you'll be very happy.


----------



## iburdeinick

Quote: 





hydronqc said:


> Is the ps500 worth the extra money?


 

 .
  Hmm try it and decide for your self. To me it's not I prefer the 225I's more because of the bolder sound print, their forwardness, separation between ranges and solid bass. Go t to audition the PS500, first it is intended and directed to a very special market its more like a monitor. Yes it has more Bass, thicker... that to me invades the mid range, the midbass is to much for my liking and the mids are recessed too, treble is right on. The PS500 has a wider sound stage an to me it sounded as much describe it, tubbing sound.
   
  Now I'm looking into the RS that of what I read is more like my liking, meaning that in your face, upfront mids and not so much midbass.
   
  Hope it helps


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





posam said:


> Does anybody think that the MAD ear+ is worth saving for instead of getting the little dot? how much difference is there really to warrant the price difference (if I were to get both used).


 


   


  Quote: 





focker said:


> It won't be a night and day difference by any means...Im quite certain the MAD is a better amp, but upgrading gear typically yields very subtle improvements compared to upgrading your headphones. I plan to upgrade from my LD to something like an MAD, but whether it's worth the extra money is something only you can really decide. MAD products don't hit the used market very often, so you'd have no trouble selling it if you decided you didn't care for it. But just based on my previous experience with MAD, you'll be very happy.


 

 Honestly, the differences are more than "subtle". The MAD Ear+HD was hands down the best amp I've heard with my RS1/RS1i (both sold). No other amp made them sing as this amp did. I miss this combo.


----------



## detoxguy

+1
  As much as I'm tempted sometimes to sell my RS1i and Custom MAD Ear+ HD to fund some new gear I just know I'll be kicking myself in the ass for it later. I do like the LD1+ it's great for my desktop setup but IMO if you are a fan of the Grado sound you owe it to yourself to pick up the MAD.
  
  Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Honestly, the differences are more than "subtle". The MAD Ear+HD was hands down the best amp I've heard with my RS1/RS1i (both sold). No other amp made them sing as this amp did. I miss this combo.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Honestly, the differences are more than "subtle". The MAD Ear+HD was hands down the best amp I've heard with my RS1/RS1i (both sold). No other amp made them sing as this amp did. I miss this combo.


 

 I just find that the differences among amps are often way overstated in audio. The amps I use in my home system retailed for around $3k, and as much as I love them and have no desire to change, music doesn't sound night and day different with them over the little $200 Outlaw monoblocks that I replaced. I haven't found that it's any different with headphones. If the amp is well-suited for a particular pair of cans, I just don't believe it will make a significant difference when you upgrade to something else that is also well-suited for the same pair.
   
  Like I said, I'm a huge fan of MAD and I plan to upgrade to (most likely) an MAD amp myself. But I think sometimes people are led to believe the difference will blow them away when I just don't consider that a realistic expectation. Since he asked if was worth the money, I just wanted to make sure he wasn't having smoke blown up his bottom.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





focker said:


> I just find that the differences among amps are often way overstated in audio. The amps I use in my home system retailed for around $3k, and as much as I love them and have no desire to change, music doesn't sound night and day different with them over the little $200 Outlaw monoblocks that I replaced. I haven't found that it's any different with headphones. If the amp is well-suited for a particular pair of cans, I just don't believe it will make a significant difference when you upgrade to something else that is also well-suited for the same pair.
> 
> Like I said, I'm a huge fan of MAD and I plan to upgrade to (most likely) an MAD amp myself. But I think sometimes people are led to believe the difference will blow them away when I just don't consider that a realistic expectation. Since he asked if was worth the money, I just wanted to make sure he wasn't having smoke blown up his bottom.


 

 They're pretty rare, but once you get to hear them its like "where were you my entire Grado life". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  No rush, if you can get to hear one at say a local meet, that would be ideal (try before you buy). They pop up rarely on the F/S forums, but you never know.


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





focker said:


> It won't be a night and day difference by any means...Im quite certain the MAD is a better amp, but upgrading gear typically yields very subtle improvements compared to upgrading your headphones. I plan to upgrade from my LD to something like an MAD, but whether it's worth the extra money is something only you can really decide. MAD products don't hit the used market very often, so you'd have no trouble selling it if you decided you didn't care for it. But just based on my previous experience with MAD, you'll be very happy.


 


  That's what I'm worried about, not being able to justify the price but I suppose if I can jump on a used one I could sell it... Well anyways thanks for the imput, now I wait for more money lol.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





posam said:


> That's what I'm worried about, not being able to justify the price but I suppose if I can jump on a used one I could sell it... Well anyways thanks for the imput, now I wait for more money lol.


 


 Let me put it another way so that I'm being fair...for the price, I highly doubt you could do any better than MAD. Dr. P offers a ton of value with his products....I had one of his preamps for a couple years and I had to upgrade significantly in order to better it. Just whatever differences you notice when you go from headphone to headphone, understand that the differences when you go from amp to amp are quite a bit less noticeable in my opinion. So are the MAD products worth the money? Absolutely they are. Will you notice a huge improvement over a less expensive but well-designed amp such as the LD 1+? I truly don't believe you would.
   
  Does that make sense?


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





focker said:


> Let me put it another way so that I'm being fair...for the price, I highly doubt you could do any better than MAD. Dr. P offers a ton of value with his products....I had one of his preamps for a couple years and I had to upgrade significantly in order to better it. Just whatever differences you notice when you go from headphone to headphone, understand that the differences when you go from amp to amp are quite a bit less noticeable in my opinion. So are the MAD products worth the money? Absolutely they are. Will you notice a huge improvement over a less expensive but well-designed amp such as the LD 1+? I truly don't believe you would.
> 
> Does that make sense?


 


  It makes sense; I know of the marginal returns on more expensive gear. Some things do very well for their price but it is just when compared to cheaper stuff that I become hesitant. 
  I really want a MAD ear but if I can get something that is very similar for half the price I'm not sure if I can justify a 5-10% sq difference (if that). I suppose it would come down to one being at a meet and me also being at the meet with my headphones.


----------



## stacker45

Well,it makes sense to me too,yesterday i started listening to ''Best audiophile voices vol VII'' on cd, with my PS-1000,on my Yamaha DVD-S2700 and Musical Fidelity X-CAN V2'' in my living room,but half way trough,i felt tyred and went to bed.Tonight i finished listening to my cd,in my den,on a Yamaha DVD-S1800,and vintage Yamaha CA-610II integrated amp,straight from the headphone output,and to be honnest, the difference was far from night and day,it was subtle at best.So,either my ears aren't what they used to be,or Focker is right,headphone amps are overrated,especially in the case of easy to drive headphones like Grado.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Well,it makes sense to me too,yesterday i started listening to ''Best audiophile voices vol VII'' on cd, with my PS-1000,on my Yamaha DVD-S2700 and Musical Fidelity X-CAN V2'' in my living room,but half way trough,i felt tyred and went to bed.Tonight i finished listening to my cd,in my den,on a Yamaha DVD-S1800,and vintage Yamaha CA-610II integrated amp,straight from the headphone output,and to be honnest, the difference was far from night and day,it was subtle at best.So,either my ears aren't what they used to be,or Focker is right,headphone amps are overrated,especially in the case of easy to drive headphones like Grado.


 


  It's something I've tried to learn more and more about when I started getting really heavily into home audio. I just find that people tend to really overstate the improvements with certain gear...and usually I put amps and cables into this category. I'm not quite in the "all amps sound the same" category, because particularly with tube amps I do notice differences. But I don't feel that the differences are accurately represented sometimes on audio forums. I know people get excited about a new purchase...hell, count me in among those folks, cause I get as geeked up as anyone when new gear arrives from the UPS guy. But my experience has proved (to me) that the most important thing is making sure an amp is properly matched to the speakers/headphones it's driving. When you have two amps that are both properly matched, then it's really really hard to tell them apart.
   
  With tube amps it's a little different because the tubes tend to impart a sonic character of their own on the signal. I tend to like the way tubes affect the sound because so many recordings are over-produced and compressed...tubes tend to offset some of that harshness, in my opinion. But for my first "real" headamp I targeted the Meier Jazz. This seemed like a very solid design that was priced just right for me. Part of the reason I went with Meier was because when I asked Jan about his more expensive amp ( the Corda Classic), he told me it was a better amp but the sonic differences were very subtle. He could have sold me up if he wanted to, but he didn't. He could have given me a rah-rah speech about how much more awesome the more expensive amp was, but he didn't. He told me the differences were very subtle and I respected the hell out of him for that.
   
  I don't think there is ANYTHING wrong with buying more expensive amps...I just feel that the way this aspect of our hobby is represented is a bit too fluffy...


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





posam said:


> It makes sense; I know of the marginal returns on more expensive gear. Some things do very well for their price but it is just when compared to cheaper stuff that I become hesitant.
> I really want a MAD ear but if I can get something that is very similar for half the price I'm not sure if I can justify a 5-10% sq difference (if that). I suppose it would come down to one being at a meet and me also being at the meet with my headphones.


 


  Honestly I would say that your estimate of 5-10% is spot on.


----------



## stacker45

I believe that if we were to conduct blind listening tests,a lot fof peoples would be surprised by the outcome.
   
  As i always say,when you get to a certain price point,the word ''better'',should be replaced by the word ''different'',in my opinion,the PS-1000,are not automatcally better than,say,the RS1i,they're just different,and in the end,it's all a matter of personal taste,and synergy.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I believe that if we were to conduct blind listening tests,a lot fof peoples would be surprised by the outcome.
> 
> As i always say,when you get to a certain price point,the word ''better'',should be replaced by the word ''different'',in my opinion,the PS-1000,are not automatcally better than,say,the RS1i,they're just different,and in the end,it's all a matter of personal taste,and synergy.


 


  I agree. And I put a huge emphasis on personal taste, cause obviously we all hear differently and like/dislike different things. And one thing we all seem to like very much are GRADOS!!! haha


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I believe that if we were to conduct blind listening tests,a lot fof peoples would be surprised by the outcome.
> 
> As i always say,when you get to a certain price point,the word ''better'',should be replaced by the word ''different'',in my opinion,the PS-1000,are not automatcally better than,say,the RS1i,they're just different,and in the end,it's all a matter of personal taste,and synergy.


 


  For sure *stacker45* - I'd even swing the other way and say most folk by percentage would prefer the RS1i to the PS1000 - it just hits the nail on the head
   most of the time, the PS1000 is a total hit or miss affair. Most folk would say an album like *Massive Attack's Mezzanine *is a fine recording, listened to it with
   the PS1000 last night - totally underwhelming - flat, 2D, distant vocals - it was not unpleasant but it had no heart or involvement, the RS1i faired much better
   with it's intimate presentation - still a 'so-so' recording in my opinion. So then I put on this :-
   
   Shirley Horn - I still love you Paris - re-mastered by French jazz label - Gitanes back in 1994. The PS1000 here gave me a true live female jazz performance!
   
   Lots of micro detail and the sense of being at the actual gig.


----------



## sterob

auditioned the SR60i today  and wow the sound is really good for the $79 tag. However its pads are quite uncomfortable. I asked the saleman but seems like there is no better pads for grado. Anyone know 3rd party pads for grado that is comfortable for long hours usage?


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





sterob said:


> auditioned the SR60i today  and wow the sound is really good for the $79 tag. However its pads are quite uncomfortable. I asked the saleman but seems like there is no better pads for grado. Anyone know 3rd party pads for grado that is comfortable for long hours usage?


 


   Two options :-
   
   If you want to stay with a flat style pad then many people use the Sennheiser HD414 pad which can be sourced for about $10 bucks for a set.
   
   
   
   Alternatively you could upgrade the pads by using the L-cush which comes standard with the 225i and above models - these give you a bowl type shape.
   
   
   
  Remember - even Grado recommend that all units should have the headband lightly *ever so lightly* bent to fit one's individual head width.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





sterob said:


> auditioned the SR60i today  and wow the sound is really good for the $79 tag. However its pads are quite uncomfortable. I asked the saleman but seems like there is no better pads for grado. Anyone know 3rd party pads for grado that is comfortable for long hours usage?


 


  In addition to what Gwarmi said, just take the pads off the 60s and throw them in the washer the next time you do laundry. Be sure to use fabric softener. If that doesn't soften them up enough, do it again. If still not soft, quit being such a nancy


----------



## sterob

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Two options :-
> 
> If you want to stay with a flat style pad then many people use the Sennheiser HD414 pad which can be sourced for about $10 bucks for a set.
> 
> ...


 

 hmm what is the pros and cons of each of them?  is one softer and one give better sound or both are similar?


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Here's another example that it's mostly about personal taste,i had the RS1i and the PS-500 for a week to compare them,and ended up prefering the 500,then i got curious about the PS-1000 and asked my dealer to let me take them home to compare with the 500,in the end,i kept the 1000 and returned the 500,i also have first generation GS-1000 wich a lot of peoples hate,and i happend to love the big soundstage that they project,i find it's perfect for DVD concerts,so i keep them around for that sole purpose,also,a lot of peoples fall head over heels for the s flat sound of the HP-1000,i find them a bit boring with bass and treble set to flat,so when i use mine,i adjust the controls to my liking,so here we go again,with personnal taste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





sterob said:


> hmm what is the pros and cons of each of them?  is one softer and one give better sound or both are similar?


 


   HD414 pad keeps a pretty similar sound to the stock flat pad, different foamy material though gives a different 'ear feel' for comfort.
   
   L-cush bowl will make bass less impactful but you'll pick up some nice sound stage and separation all of a sudden because the ear
   is now 5mm or so away from the driver.
   
   Welcome to audio - the world of pros and cons


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> HD414 pad keeps a pretty similar sound to the stock flat pad, different foamy material though gives a different 'ear feel' for comfort.
> 
> L-cush bowl will make bass less impactful but you'll pick up some nice sound stage and separation all of a sudden because the ear
> is now 5mm or so away from the driver.
> ...


 

  
   Personally speaking? I'd put L-cush bowls on every Grado I've heard or own except the big two flagships - GS/PS 1000


----------



## GrimTroll

I would like to join this little thread here, I figured after browsing the site for the past 3 years, I might as well.
   
  I own a pair of SR-80i  - - with an odd... peculiarity? They are SR-80i with a mix match of SR-80i and SR-80,  
   
  The actual shape is of the SR-80's (You know, without the mushroom top) but has the cable and such of the SR-80i.
   
  Bizarre. (Anyone have any insight? I'll update with some pics eventually.)

 Anyway, I love them! 
   
  I .... I have now just deprived myself of funds for life.... in order to own... a pair of PS-500's 

 Picked'em up brand new for $595 CAD.  - They are on their way in the mail...
   
  I loved what I heard from the SR-80i so much that I had to splurge for the next dimension so to speak.
   
  I figured, ****, if these SR 80i's sound this awesome.... well.... now I am curious, What does 6x the price get me?
   
  BTW - I lisen to mostly extreme metal, black/death/thrash/folk etc. and a **** ton of Ambient music (Soundscapes, Environmental stuff etc.) as well as acoustic music (world/folk etc.) - Anyone have insight?
   
  Fingers crossed that I made the right decision!
  May the Old Gods of the Cans feed me for the next 2 weeks!


----------



## Focker

lol, Welcome Grim Troll! And congrats on the PS500s! Looking forward to hearing your impressions.


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





grimtroll said:


> I would like to join this little thread here, I figured after browsing the site for the past 3 years, I might as well.
> 
> I own a pair of SR-80i  - - with an odd... peculiarity? They are SR-80i with a mix match of SR-80i and SR-80,
> 
> ...


 
  6x price isn't 6x the sound. I do think you will notice a difference though, try the PS500s for a couple days instead of a/b ing the hell outa them and then switch back and compare. I know that when I did that I noticed the 80i sounded a little grainy (not sure if thats the word) in the highs. I suppose that would mean less refined lol.


----------



## fenderf4i

I would also really like to hear what you think of the SR80 vs PS500.

All I know is, I REALLY love my 500's!!!


----------



## stacker45

I think you made a good decision,i really like the PS-500,they have deep bass,the mids are a bit chesty,but it brings some warmth to the sound,and the highs are very slightly rolled off,but not to the point of beeing boring,every detail is there,just not in your face,finally,they have a bigger soundstage than the SR80,wich i believe you're going to appreciate,especially with the kind of music you like.


----------



## GrimTroll

Thanks for the welcome!
   
   
     Nice to meet ya stacker! I am pretty excited for them to arrive.... 
   
  I have one more question that is a bit in left field.  I am looking for a headphone amp afterwards.... I want to buy an 
 Asus Xonar Essence STX PCIe Sound Card http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4540646&CatId=2771
   
  It has a built in headphone amp,"up to 600ohms of impendence with lower than 0.001% distortion."

High quality DAC yadda yadda - point is, does anyone have any experience with this sound card and grados? (hopefully PS500's)
  
   
     
   
  EDIT: okay I did a bit more seaching, and found a couple posts where people say it should get the job done, and people with HD590's etc, have no problems.
   
  There are so many amps out there that its mind boggling. 
  How do you decide?!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





grimtroll said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> 
> Nice to meet ya stacker! I am pretty excited for them to arrive....
> ...


 


 You're right,there are a lot of amps to choose from,i 've noticed that the 'Little Dot' and 'Woo Audio' seems to be very popular,in my case,i have a Musical Fidelity X-Can V2 it's a tube amp,and i find it's a good match for my GS-1000,but to be honnest i have three sound systems,and only one of them has an headphone amp,the other two are a vintange Marantz 2220B reciever and a Yamaha CA-610II integrated amp,and both of these do a very good job of driving all my headphones,wich pretty are easy to drive since they're all Grados,in the end,it's all a question synergy.


----------



## Focker

Hey all...just thought I'd share with you a couple pics of my new stand for my 325s...it was built by Larry Dale of Headphile.com


----------



## Heathen999

Focker, that is one very nice looking stand.


----------



## Dutchi MerenGue

i was going to start my own thread asking for advice but figured there must be a thread like this at least once a week where someone asks for grado help lol
   
  soooooo, decided to post here and hope for the best, so heres my issue, all of my headphones are bass head cans, i figure i pretty much got rap and all electronic music covered by now so i wanted to move on to something more rock/pop oriented and i've always been curious to what the grado sound can offer me
   
   
   
  i cant explain why but im leaning heavilyyyyyy towards the ps500's because my biggest fear is i'll start at the sr80i's, fall in love with them, then upgrade incremintally until i end up at the ps500's anyway except now i spent 4x as much, what do you guys think would be the best choice for me? mostly plan on using them to listen to modern indie rock, 90's alternative, 80's metal and that wherever you'd place things like the zombies, rodriguez pink floyd and david bowie? 
   
  also are grados good for trip hop? stuff like portishead and massive attack? tricky's maxinquaye is a personal favorite of mine, would hate to have them sound like **** on grados


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





dutchi merengue said:


> i was going to start my own thread asking for advice but figured there must be a thread like this at least once a week where someone asks for grado help lol
> 
> soooooo, decided to post here and hope for the best, so heres my issue, all of my headphones are bass head cans, i figure i pretty much got rap and all electronic music covered by now so i wanted to move on to something more rock/pop oriented and i've always been curious to what the grado sound can offer me
> 
> ...


 
   




http://www.hifichoice.co.uk/news/article.asp?a=10187 http://www.grado.co.uk/grado-headphone/earphone-reviews.htm


----------



## Posam

He dropped them them down too fast. I almost cried.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





heathen999 said:


> Focker, that is one very nice looking stand.


 
   

 Thanks, Larry does great work...I like keeping my headphone rig in my living room, so didn't mind paying a premium for something that looked really nice.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





dutchi merengue said:


> i was going to start my own thread asking for advice but figured there must be a thread like this at least once a week where someone asks for grado help lol
> 
> soooooo, decided to post here and hope for the best, so heres my issue, all of my headphones are bass head cans, i figure i pretty much got rap and all electronic music covered by now so i wanted to move on to something more rock/pop oriented and i've always been curious to what the grado sound can offer me
> 
> ...


 
   

 I struggled with the same decision...do I go with lower end Grados and move up incrementally or jump right to the big boys? Only you can make the call, of course, but remember that if you decide you want to start small, you can easily sell the used pair when you're ready to move up.
   
  I listen to similar music as yourself. Massive Attack, to me, sounds absolutely great on Grados. The one thing you have to keep in mind, though, is that the bass on these headphones is very crisp and accurate. It's not boomy or "thumping" like some people prefer. One of my favorite tracks on my Mezzanine album is "Angel". It's one of my favorite bass demos to use on a little ZO portable amp when I'm listening to my IEMs. On the Grados the bass on a track like Angel is better integrated into the entire presentation, but doesn't quite his as deep. Keep in mind, however, I'm currently using the 325s...on the higher end Grados you'll have a bit more bass extension. With regard to Portishead, my favorite CD is their live album, Roseland NYC. Live albums sound fantastic on Grados, but what I like about Portishead is that they have so many unique and interesting sounds going on. On top of that, I always forget her name but the female vocals are so haunting and addictive. You'll hear lots of details with Grados and I think Portishead is a great pairing. One of my favorite characteristics of the line is their imaging ability. The overall soundstage is of average size...not huge, not small. But the imaging is very well layered and just phenomenal. I've been addicted to it since my first listen to the 80s.
   
  So yeah, unless you're a bass head, your music choices will be great on the Grado headphones. PInk Floyd is ridiculously good!


----------



## Heathen999

Well I received my 325is on Monday. I was off work for the week, and the wife was out of town at a work conference for 3 days, so I got a lot of listening time in. I would guess somewhere in the neighborhood of 8-10hrs a day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  When they first arrived I was excited to say the least, immediately opened them up. Was not sure what to expect as this is my first Grado. Having searched on here for countless hours on Grado's. I came to find out some people find the build quality skeptical, and the 325is to have a somewhat bright mid section. I have always liked the sound of bright mids, so again after the searching was over I decided on the 325is. Once opened the build quality to me is great, I couldn't be more happy. I really like the retro look they have. So it was off to the man cave for some listening. 
   
  At first I wasnt blown away, I was thinking this is what the Grado sound is? I thought they just didn't sound right. Not sure what it was but I wasn't going to give up. Hoping that things might change some over time, or I might adjust to the sound. I listen mainly to metal, and mostly in the Doom/Traditional/Epic/Prog genre. I also enjoy Classic Rock. So I spent the day going through most of my favorite albums. By nights end I wasn't blown away but I was liking them. My current main set is Beyer dt880/600ohm and they just sound, well different in every way. 
   
  So the next day once I had got everything out of the way for the day, it was back to the man cave and some listening. I was amazed at what I was hearing, I was actually really liking these now. I am guessing that first 12hrs of break-in done some good. There was something I was starting to really like. Continued on through the night listening to them and a broad range of CD's. 
   
  Wednesday was much of the same.
   
  Thursday more of the same. 
   
  Here I sit now, and its safe to say, I am a Grado fan for life. The more I listen to these things the more I like them. I am guessing by now they have somewhere around 50hrs on them. Not sure what the break-in time is for these, but I seem to be more impressed everyday. Might just be me getting use to them, or they could actually be changing, but whatever it is I LIKE IT!!!!
   
  Now I am trying to decide on weather or not to keep the Beyer's or sell them and try out some of the higher end Grado's. I really like them for somethings like, gaming. But I am not sure if there worth keeping around for that alone. I guess time will tell. 
   
  I havent tried washing the ear pads yet, but that might be done soon. I don't find them that uncomfortable but they are a little scratchy in places. In those places the little bit of friction does tend to irritate after LONG listening session. I have been skeptical on doing this as I dont want to change the sound ONE BIT. Not sure if washing the pads would change that at all?
   
  Also probably going to be upgrading my amp sometime soon. Looking into the Little Dot 1+ Hybrid if I decide to do away with the Beyer's or maybe a Schiit Valhalla if I decide to keep both. 
   
  I could not be more pleased with these cans of right now. I also would like to thank all the wonderful people in this thread (whole site for that matter) for all the info. If it wasn't for being able to do all the searching around and info that was found, I probably wouldn't have ever got a set of these. 
   
  Sorry that got so long winded, but I am just blown away right now. New Grado fan for life!!!!!!


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





focker said:


> I struggled with the same decision...do I go with lower end Grados and move up incrementally or jump right to the big boys?


 
  Don't move up incrementally, you'll end up spend a lot of extra money for nothing. Just enjoy your music with the lower end model.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





pcf said:


> Don't move up incrementally, you'll end up spend a lot of extra money for nothing. Just enjoy your music with the lower end model.


 
   

 That's where I'm at for right now...I love my 325s and I listen to them just as often as I do my T1s. Later on this year I'll probably jump into a higher Grado, but for now I'm very content.
   
   
   
   
  Heathen99: Great post! And you're exactly right, there is nothing wrong with Grado build quality at all. I've done my due diligence in looking into that issue, and I've found that it's completely bunk. Grados are no more likely to have build issues than another other line of headphones. I totally understand why you're considering selling your DT880s. I had a pair of those that I returned to Amazon once I heard the 325s. I had to jump into the Beyerdynamic T1s in order to have a pair of headphones I enjoyed as much as the 325s. Just like you, I have no doubt that I'll be a Grado fan for life, as well. And btw, the Little Dot amp you're considering is a great choice. I love mine and it's a perfect match for the Grados. I've not heard the Schitt amps, but they clearly have an excellent reputation, as well. I doubt you could go wrong with either choice. Welcome to the club!!


----------



## Heathen999

Quote: 





focker said:


> Heathen99: Great post! And you're exactly right, there is nothing wrong with Grado build quality at all. I've done my due diligence in looking into that issue, and I've found that it's completely bunk. Grados are no more likely to have build issues than another other line of headphones. I totally understand why you're considering selling your DT880s. I had a pair of those that I returned to Amazon once I heard the 325s. I had to jump into the Beyerdynamic T1s in order to have a pair of headphones I enjoyed as much as the 325s. Just like you, I have no doubt that I'll be a Grado fan for life, as well. And btw, the Little Dot amp you're considering is a great choice. I love mine and it's a perfect match for the Grados. I've not heard the Schitt amps, but they clearly have an excellent reputation, as well. I doubt you could go wrong with either choice. Welcome to the club!!


 
   
  I am not sure I want jump into the Valhalla just yet. I been in contact with David from Little Dot and we been emailing back and forth about the amps. He highly recommends the 1+ Hybrid (you as well) for the Grado's and the MK II if I decide to keep both. I am just trying to figure out if I would be limiting the Grado's by going with the MK II or not. I love the Beyer's for gaming but thats about it now that the 325is are here.


----------



## FrankATL

I guess Beyer and Grado go hand and hand for a few of us.  My first pair of full size cans was the DT880, and bought the Grado 325is the same week.  I believe Focker has a similar story, tough he stepped up from the 880s already.  I really love both of them.  Polar opposites as far as presentation, but both are just right for me.  Night and day, but both great.


----------



## Heathen999

Quote: 





frankatl said:


> I guess Beyer and Grado go hand and hand for a few of us.  My first pair of full size cans was the DT880, and bought the Grado 325is the same week.  I believe Focker has a similar story, tough he stepped up from the 880s already.  I really love both of them.  Polar opposites as far as presentation, but both are just right for me.  Night and day, but both great.


 
   
  FrankATL, I agree with you there is defenitly a place for both, even for me. I really hate to get rid of the DT880. I am just worried about finding a suitable tube amp in my price range (~200) that will work well with both. I could be happy for a very long time (hope anyway) with this combo. I really have the itch for a tube amp, even though I have never heard one. I listen to a lot of Funeral Doom and I think that sounds better on the DT880 do to the bigger sound stage. 
   
  I guess I am just currently confused......lol


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





heathen999 said:


> FrankATL, I agree with you there is defenitly a place for both, even for me. I really hate to get rid of the DT880. I am just worried about finding a suitable tube amp in my price range (~200) that will work well with both. I could be happy for a very long time (hope anyway) with this combo. I really have the itch for a tube amp, even though I have never heard one. I listen to a lot of Funeral Doom and I think that sounds better on the DT880 do to the bigger sound stage.
> 
> I guess I am just currently confused......lol


 
   

 I have no doubt that the little dot MkII will drive both. I don't know if David went into much detail with you, but the LD I+ is better for only low impedance cans since it puts out much more current into 32 ohms than it does higher ohm cans. With the MkII, it's putting out over twice as much current into higher ohm headphones like the DT880s than the I+ does. At the same time, it delivers more than enough current for lower impedance Grados. Also, it's a full tube amp instead of a hybrid design. If I didn't have another amp specifically for my Beyers, I would have gone for the MkII in a heartbeat. If you don't HAVE to get rid of your 880s, I would say don't. I would bet if you took a poll of head-fi'ers, the majority of us keep two or more headphones on hand for variety. But if I were you I'd pull the trigger on the MkII and not look back. David is a great guy to work with and shipping is surprisingly fast considering it's coming from half way around the earth. You just won't find a better solution for anywhere near this low of a price...at $136 it's an absurd bargain. Later on you can roll some tubes and try different sound signatures if you want...it's a lot of fun


----------



## Heathen999

Thanks Focker,
   
  I was about to shoot David back a email, but that pretty much answered everything I was going to ask and what I thought. His email was just a little confusing.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





frankatl said:


> I guess Beyer and Grado go hand and hand for a few of us.  My first pair of full size cans was the DT880, and bought the Grado 325is the same week.  I believe Focker has a similar story, tough he stepped up from the 880s already.  I really love both of them.  Polar opposites as far as presentation, but both are just right for me.  Night and day, but both great.


 
   
  Definitely...I love the way the Grados and Beyers are different. The T1s are pretty much like 880s on steroids, so I've still pretty much got the same pairing as you do  
   
  Lately I've been listening to the live albums in my library...that's one area where I tend to listen to the 325s exclusively. The organic quality of the Grados is one of my favorite qualities, so when you pair that with a live recording, WOW!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





heathen999 said:


> Thanks Focker,
> 
> I was about to shoot David back a email, but that pretty much answered everything I was going to ask and what I thought. His email was just a little confusing.


 
   

 lol, yeah I think sometimes he's either super busy or he's writing back at an odd hour for him and his emails can be like that sometimes. I can assure you of his customer service, though...he was great before, during, and after the sale. And it's not like I bought some high dollar piece of gear from him....I sent him a hundred bucks is all...and he still treated me like a valued customer.  Remember, he also has a very generous  return policy should you not care for the amp. I don't know if it's the same for all his gear, but pretty sure he allows you a full 30 days for an in-home audition. You won't send it back, though...when you see how solid the thing is, in addition to how it sounds, you'll keep it   And this is coming from someone who typically never buys Asian gear when I have domestic alternatives available. The majority of my gear is designed and manufactured in either the US or Germany (I'm an American of German ancestry) and I like to support the home team when possible. But the value you get from Little Dot is undeniable, so I was happy to make an exception and add a touch of Asia to my collection. I have no problem spending my money with David at all.


----------



## lungStruck

I've had the SR-80 for a few years and love them.  Unfortunately, it's rarely quiet enough for me to use them (except now, late at night) so I rely on closed headphones most of the time.


----------



## Dutchi MerenGue

> i dont think theres been a week at most where i dont listen to a 24/96 vinyl rip of roseland nyc lol, amazing album, thats most likely the 1st thing i plan on listening to when i get my pair of grados (whatever pair i decide on) lol omgggg i can already tell im not going to have any money this year, thanks for your advice tho, i think you just nudged me into getting the p500's, worst case scenario i'll buy them from amazon audition them for a week and return them if i hate them and just pick up at the opposite spectrum with some sr80i's or alessandros


 
   
  Quote: 





focker said:


> I struggled with the same decision...do I go with lower end Grados and move up incrementally or jump right to the big boys? Only you can make the call, of course, but remember that if you decide you want to start small, you can easily sell the used pair when you're ready to move up.
> 
> I listen to similar music as yourself. Massive Attack, to me, sounds absolutely great on Grados. The one thing you have to keep in mind, though, is that the bass on these headphones is very crisp and accurate. It's not boomy or "thumping" like some people prefer. One of my favorite tracks on my Mezzanine album is "Angel". It's one of my favorite bass demos to use on a little ZO portable amp when I'm listening to my IEMs. On the Grados the bass on a track like Angel is better integrated into the entire presentation, but doesn't quite his as deep. Keep in mind, however, I'm currently using the 325s...on the higher end Grados you'll have a bit more bass extension. With regard to Portishead, my favorite CD is their live album, Roseland NYC. Live albums sound fantastic on Grados, but what I like about Portishead is that they have so many unique and interesting sounds going on. On top of that, I always forget her name but the female vocals are so haunting and addictive. You'll hear lots of details with Grados and I think Portishead is a great pairing. One of my favorite characteristics of the line is their imaging ability. The overall soundstage is of average size...not huge, not small. But the imaging is very well layered and just phenomenal. I've been addicted to it since my first listen to the 80s.
> 
> So yeah, unless you're a bass head, your music choices will be great on the Grado headphones. PInk Floyd is ridiculously good!


----------



## Focker

Amazon is the way to go for sure...the 30 day return policy is no questions asked and a great way to make sure you have a way out if they aren't for you. 
   
  I can't imagine how amazing the Roseland NYC album must sound on vinyl...wow! I would love to hear that. 
   
  And honestly, as much as I love both my 325s and my T1s, if for some reason Obama passed a law where I could only own the SR80is, I could live with them very happily. They are great little headphones. I've thrown the pads in the wash twice now, and they nice and soft. They sit on my head so light and comfortable that I can easily forget I have them on. I often use them for TV viewing and sometimes as portables when I'm on the go. 
   
  Let us know which direction you go...I love hearing about others experiences with the higher end Grados.


----------



## jjacq

I just got my SR125i's and they're second hand but I love how laid back it sounds compared to my HD25's. Bass is a bit shy but it makes house music a tad bit relaxing which is such a good thing. I like defined and crisp bass but I'm not complaining with my Grados at all. Honestly I can't believe I got it for such a steal($80) because if I bought them full price I'd still say they're well worth it. Used them earlier with my NuForce DAC-2 from my sister's mac and right now I'm using my phone. I prefer them with the DAC but no DAC is great too.

 Unfortunately the silver letters are worn out on mine so I might pass by Walmart to get a silver sharpie to restore them. If anyone has other suggestions, let me know.

 Also, does anyone know if Orzenholz still makes wooden cups for Grados? How much did it cost with them recabling them and everything else? I emailed them but no response. I hope he still does, because these babies are going to be staying with me for a long long long time.


----------



## eucariote

Quote: 





jjacq said:


> I just got my SR125i's and they're second hand but I love how laid back it sounds compared to my HD25's. Bass is a bit shy but it makes house music a tad bit relaxing which is such a good thing. I like defined and crisp bass but I'm not complaining with my Grados at all. Honestly I can't believe I got it for such a steal($80) because if I bought them full price I'd still say they're well worth it. Used them earlier with my NuForce DAC-2 from my sister's mac and right now I'm using my phone. I prefer them with the DAC but no DAC is great too.
> 
> Unfortunately the silver letters are worn out on mine so I might pass by Walmart to get a silver sharpie to restore them. If anyone has other suggestions, let me know.
> 
> Also, does anyone know if Orzenholz still makes wooden cups for Grados? How much did it cost with them recabling them and everything else? I emailed them but no response. I hope he still does, because these babies are going to be staying with me for a long long long time.


 


 If you are going to put that kind of money into the headphones just sell them and get the RS-1.  Or pick up a set of HF-1, which have a slightly better driver than your SR125s and wooden cups.  They come very close to RS-1.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





jjacq said:


> I just got my SR125i's and they're second hand but I love how laid back it sounds compared to my HD25's. Bass is a bit shy but it makes house music a tad bit relaxing which is such a good thing. I like defined and crisp bass but I'm not complaining with my Grados at all..


 
   
  You described it exactly right. The Grados are not bottom dwellers in terms of the low end, but the bass they do have is very well articulated and punchy. We all like to have that big thumpin bass from time to time, but most of the time I much prefer the Grado type bass. I especially love the sound of a bass guitar or something like a cello or upright bass. The richness and body those sounds have, to my ears, makes it sound very realistic.


----------



## brokenthumb

Quote: 





focker said:


> You described it exactly right. The Grados are not bottom dwellers in terms of the low end, but the bass they do have is very well articulated and punchy. We all like to have that big thumpin bass from time to time, but most of the time I much prefer the Grado type bass. I especially love the sound of a bass guitar or something like a cello or upright bass. The richness and body those sounds have, to my ears, makes it sound very realistic.


 
   
  I love the Grado bass sound.  It has great punch and seems to be very fast.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> I love the Grado bass sound.  It has great punch and seems to be very fast.


 
   
  Absolutely...it integrates really well with the overall sound...one of my favorite aspects of the Grados for sure.


----------



## fenderf4i

After getting used to the Grados, I find a lot of bass to sound obnoxious and unnatural now!


----------



## Gwarmi

On the subject of bass - I managed to get my hands on the new Shure 1840 the other day.
   
   A real treblehead's type of can, it probably will not find a lot of love on Head-Fi in the long
   run given it's presentation. However, when I put on my reference bass track
   
   <Warning - big cliche coming up>
   
   The Eagles - Hotel California (Live) the entry guitar solo leads into this deep, drum bass beat.
   
   The 1840 just did not convey any sense of that big drum kick, there was little depth, it just
   rolled right off - quickly switching to the RS1i (same price point mind you) there it was again,
   deep, nuanced timbre and tonality of that drum - tight and controlled all the way down.
   
   To me the RS1i paralleled the playback more convincingly, much like the pair of wooden
   Vienna Acoustic Haydn Grand bookshelves we were listening to at the time.


----------



## Melvins

the sultriness of the bass in grado's is why i've discovered my love for jazz.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





melvins said:


> the sultriness of the bass in grado's is why i've discovered my love for jazz.


 
   

 You know, Grados may be my ticket to finding an appreciation for Jazz, as well. Deep down, I really WANT to love Jazz...but as much as I've tried to get into it, it doesn't take hold. But I've noticed that since I've gotten into headphones, and Grados specifically, I enjoy listening to more and more instrumental-only music. I'm hoping that, especially once I move up into the more serious Grados, that my interest in this genre will go beyond Ron Burgundy and his Jazz flute.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> On the subject of bass - I managed to get my hands on the new Shure 1840 the other day.
> 
> A real treblehead's type of can, it probably will not find a lot of love on Head-Fi in the long
> run given it's presentation. However, when I put on my reference bass track
> ...


 
   
  I've pretty much been planning to target the PS500s in a few months when I decide to make my next Grado upgrade, but for whatever reason the RS1 seems to be calling to me. I'm goign to enjoy my 325s a bit longer before I pull the trigger, so I have time to decide, but for whatever reason I'm just drawn to the RS1s.


----------



## brokenthumb

Quote: 





focker said:


> I've pretty much been planning to target the PS500s in a few months when I decide to make my next Grado upgrade, but for whatever reason the RS1 seems to be calling to me. I'm goign to enjoy my 325s a bit longer before I pull the trigger, so I have time to decide, but for whatever reason I'm just drawn to the RS1s.


 
   

 I've always loved how the RS1's look.  If the stupid LCD-2 wasn't calling my name I would be all over one.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> I've always loved how the RS1's look.  If the stupid LCD-2 wasn't calling my name I would be all over one.


 
   
  Considering the LCD-2s are widely viewed as one of the best headphones on the planet, you're forgiven


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





focker said:


> Considering the LCD-2s are widely viewed as one of the best headphones on the planet, you're forgiven


 
   
   I dunno - that's pretty debatable! 
   
   Know a few guys who own an LCD-2 and also a few Grados - but it is a leap of difference, now we all know some people say that Grados don't
   have enough sound stage for their tastes (GS and PS1000 not considered because they're rare as hens teeth on here) - Hmmm, try and LCD2
   or LCD3 then - that's the definition of little to no sound stage. The other issue is the warmth - very, very warm, I could never own them for that
   reason alone - I need the zing through the upper mids with so much of my material. Lastly, and I'm not the only one who thinks this. 
   
   Instrument tonality, they're great with organ and drums but I still think they don't do electric guitar properly - it never wails and the crunch of
   the chords is missing. Just my two cents.
   
   You're on the quest for the RS1i I see Focker - well since we're talking about the LCD-2 - I would not trade my woodied RS1i for the Audeze
   - sure the LCD2 and especially the LCD3 have a certain liquid presence through the mids but the trade-offs are huge - no portability, fussiness
   with amps, treble or lack there of is a huge concern, no sound-stage, weight and a clamping fit on the head that has seen many a Head-Fier
   walk away from them.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> I dunno - that's pretty debatable!
> 
> Know a few guys who own an LCD-2 and also a few Grados - but it is a leap of difference, now we all know some people say that Grados don't
> have enough sound stage for their tastes (GS and PS1000 not considered because they're rare as hens teeth on here) - Hmmm, try and LCD2
> ...


 
   
  I don't have a huge need to get a planar headphone, simply for the fact that I own some of the best planar speakers in the world already   Sooner or later I'll listen to a hifiman or Audez'e, but I have no desire to depart from Grados and Beyers at this point. I was just trying to be nice lol


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





focker said:


> I don't have a huge need to get a planar headphone, simply for the fact that I own some of the best planar speakers in the world already   Sooner or later I'll listen to a hifiman or Audez'e, but I have no desire to depart from Grados and Beyers at this point. I was just trying to be nice lol


 
   
   Nice on the Grado lovers thread? Nah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   Anyway I was rabbiting on about this in another thread - this year is the year for HiFiMan and Audeze in the Hi-Fi mags - they've been out for awhile, where
   are the awards? Still waiting.
   
   I expect to see the stereo reviewers to come out in force towards the end of the year and throw nothing but adulation at the magnetic planars...
   
   But if they don't like they did last year.....Hmmm.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Nice on the Grado lovers thread? Nah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  It'll be interesting to see how that transpires....I'm always learning from  you guys about the histories of some of these companies since I only started to pay attention to this side of audio several months ago. At first I was pretty interested in planar headphones, but then I realized that I'd rather have something different. I listen to my Magnepans almost every day, so even though hifiman and Audez'e are probably great products, they're not going to sound better than my Maggie 3.6s. I haven't had dynamic drivers in house for quite a while, so I like  having headphones with the more traditional technology.
   
  I'm strongly considering picking up a pair of RS2is from a guy I know for about $300, but seems like I might be better off putting that money toward some RS1s instead...what do you think?


----------



## Heathen999

Quote: 





focker said:


> I'm strongly considering picking up a pair of RS2is from a guy I know for about $300, but seems like I might be better off putting that money toward some RS1s instead...what do you think?


 
   
  I am of no help there, as I have been having vicious thoughts run through my head. I have only had my 325i's a week and I LOVE them, but the place I bought them at offers a 15 day return policy (+10% restocking fee, sure thats just so they can resell them open box for cheaper). I been thinking of trading these on the RS2i's. Problem is I love these, and he doesnt have demo pair of the RS2i's to try first. Been doing a lot of searching on here, and from what I can tell there really isnt much difference between them, so I am still more confused on what to do.....lol
   
  I would someday like to own either the PS500 or RS1 but both of those are pretty far off.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





focker said:


> It'll be interesting to see how that transpires....I'm always learning from  you guys about the histories of some of these companies since I only started to pay attention to this side of audio several months ago. At first I was pretty interested in planar headphones, but then I realized that I'd rather have something different. I listen to my Magnepans almost every day, so even though hifiman and Audez'e are probably great products, they're not going to sound better than my Maggie 3.6s. I haven't had dynamic drivers in house for quite a while, so I like  having headphones with the more traditional technology.
> 
> I'm strongly considering picking up a pair of RS2is from a guy I know for about $300, but seems like I might be better off putting that money toward some RS1s instead...what do you think?


 
   
   
   I'll have an answer for you tomorrow night Focker!
   
   Mate of mine just got back from Phoenix, Arizona where he picked up a set of RS2i's - we were planning on having
   an RS1i on RS2i match-up tonight with a Cypher Labs Algorhythm portable DAC and ALO RX MKII amp - but it's
   been delayed til then.
   
   Quite keen to hear the baby RS2i for myself - Grados are dead set rare at meets and just in general over here
   down under.
   
   I reckon in the long run - and I'm going to break my cardinal rule here of recommending it because it's not
   something I usually do without knowing a fellow Head-Fier face to face and their taste in music but -
   I reckon you could be a PS1000 man 
   
   Plenty of time for that though.


----------



## Focker

Heathen: It's kind of weird, cause I find myself not wanting to sell ANY of my Grados along the way. With some gear I tend to sell off the piece Im upgrading, but as I jump up the Grado line I really dont' think I'm going to see the lower end pieces. Not sure why I feel that way...sort of off lol.  I'm really glad you're loving the 325s as much as you are. The cool thing about Grados (from what I understand) is that they're like Magnepans in the sense that as you go up the line you retain much of that Grado house sound, but you gain in terms of resolution and refinement. It's funny, cause I keep finding lots of ways that Grado and Magnepan are so much alike...but I think this comparison has some water. I've only got the 80s and 325s so far, but they do share a house sound...I just dont' know what to make of the RS2is...I know that I would only be interested in I got a great deal on them, cause from what I've read there's no reason NOT to get the RS1s over RS2s if money isn't an issue. But $300 seems like a pretty fair price so I may just pull the trigger. From our conversations so far, I'm really interested in the direction you go with your Grado adventure, so I hope you'll always offer up some updates along the way 
   
  Gwarmi: That is exciting news! I wish I could come hang with you guys! You're one of my favorite "go-to" guys on here in terms of Grado info, so I'm really very interested to hear an account of how  your get together goes.I don't often find much info on the RS2is, so looking forward to some head to head results. Oh, and I can GUARANTEE you that I'll have some PS1ks at some point in the future...that's an absolute certainty, my friend...just want to play around with some of the PS1ks little buddies along the way lol
   
  And I tell you guys something...I love my BeyerD T1s...they are fantastic headphones and I will never get rid of them. But I kid you not when I say that there is a short list of tracks that I honestly prefer to listen to on the 325s. The T1s retail for FIVE TIMES what the 325s go for (here in the states, anyway), yet sometimes the 325s are my preference. That is really damn impressive to me. That's not a knock on the T1s, it's just a huge compliment to the Grados


----------



## Heathen999

From what I found doing a ton of searching this morning, there doesnt seem like enough of a difference in them to warrant the extra $200 for me. Especially considering my 325is are brand new and I am enjoying the heck out of them. The only thing I wish the had was just a little bit bigger soundstage, but thats not a knock at all them. I really, really like them. I might try putting the G Cush pads on them to see what that does. Was reading on another forum where people have done it and it sounds like it might be just what I am looking for. 
   
  I someday hope to own the RS1  or PS500. Not sure if will keep these around or not. I been thinking about when I make the next move, maybe play around with modding these. Who knows what that might lead too.......


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





focker said:


> Heathen: It's kind of weird, cause I find myself not wanting to sell ANY of my Grados along the way. With some gear I tend to sell off the piece Im upgrading, but as I jump up the Grado line I really dont' think I'm going to see the lower end pieces. Not sure why I feel that way...sort of off lol.  I'm really glad you're loving the 325s as much as you are. The cool thing about Grados (from what I understand) is that they're like Magnepans in the sense that as you go up the line you retain much of that Grado house sound, but you gain in terms of resolution and refinement. It's funny, cause I keep finding lots of ways that Grado and Magnepan are so much alike...but I think this comparison has some water. I've only got the 80s and 325s so far, but they do share a house sound...I just dont' know what to make of the RS2is...I know that I would only be interested in I got a great deal on them, cause from what I've read there's no reason NOT to get the RS1s over RS2s if money isn't an issue. But $300 seems like a pretty fair price so I may just pull the trigger. From our conversations so far, I'm really interested in the direction you go with your Grado adventure, so I hope you'll always offer up some updates along the way
> 
> Gwarmi: That is exciting news! I wish I could come hang with you guys! You're one of my favorite "go-to" guys on here in terms of Grado info, so I'm really very interested to hear an account of how  your get together goes.I don't often find much info on the RS2is, so looking forward to some head to head results. Oh, and I can GUARANTEE you that I'll have some PS1ks at some point in the future...that's an absolute certainty, my friend...just want to play around with some of the PS1ks little buddies along the way lol
> 
> And I tell you guys something...I love my BeyerD T1s...they are fantastic headphones and I will never get rid of them. But I kid you not when I say that there is a short list of tracks that I honestly prefer to listen to on the 325s. The T1s retail for FIVE TIMES what the 325s go for (here in the states, anyway), yet sometimes the 325s are my preference. That is really damn impressive to me. That's not a knock on the T1s, it's just a huge compliment to the Grados


 
   
   
   Yep and I reckon as you travel along the Grado path in waiting for the enigma that is the PS1000 - the T1 will play an
   instrumental role - I'd happily sit there on a desert island with nothing but those three headphones - T1, RS1i and the PS1000.
   
   You'd never be left in the lurch with any recording. The RS1i would fill the niche for up close presentation, it would also
   fill the role for recordings that are less than perfect due to it's warmish tinge (for a Grado anyway) -
   T1 for those recordings where utmost speed are required and also to fill the shoes when the PS1000 does not
   gel with the recording at hand - PS1000 for when everything just works beautifully - especially live recordings.


----------



## TokenGesture

Hi all - 325is are my main pair of headphones, really love them since buying them about 2 years ago.  I guess my question is if/when I want to upgrade, where do I go from here - will the RS1 be a big jump in quality, or should I aim higher?  Or it all just finely incremental.  Its not like a massive problem as I enjoy my 325s so much - but you get that itchy feeling, you know 
   
  Also a few people on the thread seem to be saying the T1 is pretty complementary to Grado - just wondering why that is?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Yep and I reckon as you travel along the Grado path in waiting for the enigma that is the PS1000 - the T1 will play an
> instrumental role - I'd happily sit there on a desert island with nothing but those three headphones - T1, RS1i and the PS1000.
> 
> You'd never be left in the lurch with any recording. The RS1i would fill the niche for up close presentation, it would also
> ...


 
   
  Okay, I'm sold. Where do I sign up? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Live recordings sound damn good on the T1s, so I don't let the Grados have ALL of them, but anything that is acoustic or not real bass-intensive gets the Grados, and something like my Daft Punk live album will get to play with the T1s. That may change, but that's my typical M.O. at this point in time. But you're so right, every day that passes I feel more and more confident that the Beyer/Grado combo is all I need. I love your idea of going with the three pairs, too, since the RS1s are supposedly a departure from the PS1ks


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





tokengesture said:


> Hi all - 325is are my main pair of headphones, really love them since buying them about 2 years ago.  I guess my question is if/when I want to upgrade, where do I go from here - will the RS1 be a big jump in quality, or should I aim higher?  Or it all just finely incremental.  Its not like a massive problem as I enjoy my 325s so much - but you get that itchy feeling, you know
> 
> Also a few people on the thread seem to be saying the T1 is pretty complementary to Grado - just wondering why that is?


 
   

 I'm not sure if others have the same reasons, but I can tell you a little about why I feel they're complementary. The T1s have a bit of a treble spike, but for the most part they are very neutral, wheres the Grados lean toward the bright side of things. I don't really care much for a darker sound, so a neutral headphone is the perfect complement for my tastes. Also, both cans have very nicely articulated bass, but the low end on the T1s extends a good bit deeper yet still remains relatively flat. Further, while both have a very nice midrange, there is just something about the mids on a Grado that captures you. That's one of the main reasons why people love them for classic rock. For example, last night part of my listening session included some Van Morrison...it sounds really, really good on the T1s, but the Grados just excel with that particular genre. I'm sure others have different reasons, but those are some of mine in a nutshell


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





heathen999 said:


> From what I found doing a ton of searching this morning, there doesnt seem like enough of a difference in them to warrant the extra $200 for me. Especially considering my 325is are brand new and I am enjoying the heck out of them. The only thing I wish the had was just a little bit bigger soundstage, but thats not a knock at all them. I really, really like them. I might try putting the G Cush pads on them to see what that does. Was reading on another forum where people have done it and it sounds like it might be just what I am looking for.
> 
> I someday hope to own the RS1  or PS500. Not sure if will keep these around or not. I been thinking about when I make the next move, maybe play around with modding these. Who knows what that might lead too.......


 
   

 You might find a small increase in sound stage when your LIttle Dot gets in. Not so much with the stock tubes, but perhaps with a modets tube upgrade. My 325s still don't have a "big" sound stage, but it feels natural to me. Even though they don't NEED a lot of current to sound good, I really think when you have it available to them it does squeeze a little more performance out. But even on a modest little amp like the LD, tubes can improve things a bit.


----------



## detoxguy

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Nice on the Grado lovers thread? Nah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  they will review them when HiFIMan and Audeze start buying ads and can demonstrate that they have a big enough following to justify the real estate taken up in the mag vs. the revenue from ads...


----------



## detoxguy

Quote: 





focker said:


> It'll be interesting to see how that transpires....I'm always learning from  you guys about the histories of some of these companies since I only started to pay attention to this side of audio several months ago. At first I was pretty interested in planar headphones, but then I realized that I'd rather have something different. I listen to my Magnepans almost every day, so even though hifiman and Audez'e are probably great products, they're not going to sound better than my Maggie 3.6s. I haven't had dynamic drivers in house for quite a while, so I like  having headphones with the more traditional technology.
> 
> I'm strongly considering picking up a pair of RS2is from a guy I know for about $300, but seems like I might be better off putting that money toward some RS1s instead...what do you think?


 
   
  I think you should go for the RS1i...
  I started my Grado journey with the RS2i and absolutely loved them but was always wondering what I was missing out on. When the opportunity arose to get my hands on the RS1i I jumped at it and couldn't be happier. The RS2i are amazing headphones (especially at $300) but the RS1i took everything I loved about the RS2i and did it a bit better. I have heard the GS1000 for a few hours, and the PS1000 very briefly but wouldn't trade my RS1i for either of them, especially since I got my MAD Ear+ HD. 
   
  You'll be very happy with RS2i but if you are anything like me wondering about the RS1i will rattle around in your brain and you'll just end up doing it anyway...


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





detoxguy said:


> I think you should go for the RS1i...
> I started my Grado journey with the RS2i and absolutely loved them but was always wondering what I was missing out on. When the opportunity arose to get my hands on the RS1i I jumped at it and couldn't be happier. The RS2i are amazing headphones (especially at $300) but the RS1i took everything I loved about the RS2i and did it a bit better. I have heard the GS1000 for a few hours, and the PS1000 very briefly but wouldn't trade my RS1i for either of them, especially since I got my MAD Ear+ HD.
> 
> You'll be very happy with RS2i but if you are anything like me wondering about the RS1i will rattle around in your brain and you'll just end up doing it anyway...


 
   
  Oh that's right, I think I remember reading a previous post of yours where you mentioned the MAD/RS1 combo...that has gotta sound absolutely amazing! I don't know what it is about the RS1s, I just feel like they're calling to me...lol


----------



## brokenthumb

I will admit I think I could be perfectly happy with a pair of 325is and a Little Dot I+ Hybrid.  It took all I could do not to purchase a 325is on Ebay yesterday for $225.  The Hifiman and Audeze have sucked me in with most people saying how they are in a different league from my HD650's.  I'm worried about the quality control on the Audeze and Hifiman also, dead drivers, wood cracking, cables breaking, cups falling off, imbalance, and so many models coming out so quickly.
   
  I like how you can buy a RS1 and ten years from now it should have no problem working like the day you bought it and the same headphone can still be purchased at the same price.  If you get it right the first time, why the need to change it?
   
  My Burson 160 is out for delivery today, which Grado would pair best?  I think the 325is or the PS500 would look really good hanging on a Woo stand next to it.  Although RS1i's wood looks great next to anything!


----------



## detoxguy

Quote: 





focker said:


> Oh that's right, I think I remember reading a previous post of yours where you mentioned the MAD/RS1 combo...that has gotta sound absolutely amazing! I don't know what it is about the RS1s, I just feel like they're calling to me...lol


 
   
  Yeah the combo is absolutely stellar. I think it's largely the absolute quality of Dr. Peppard's work. This amp is a handcrafted piece of art, absolutely dead silent, and all it does is simply play to the existing strengths of the Grados. I really can't say enough about MAD. My long-term plans are to build a complete system using his gear. I want the line router, the Ultra 4A SE Phone/Line Preamp, then a set of the monoblocks. He's a mad genius (pun intended).


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





detoxguy said:


> Yeah the combo is absolutely stellar. I think it's largely the absolute quality of Dr. Peppard's work. This amp is a handcrafted piece of art, absolutely dead silent, and all it does is simply play to the existing strengths of the Grados. I really can't say enough about MAD. My long-term plans are to build a complete system using his gear. I want the line router, the Ultra 4A SE Phone/Line Preamp, then a set of the monoblocks. He's a mad genius (pun intended).


 
   
  lol, damn right...and I agree about his stuff, it's fantastic. I can't wait to try his headamp. You're going to love the 4A-SE. I had the Line 2A-SE...GREAT little piece of gear. Dr.P is the man!!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> I will admit I think I could be perfectly happy with a pair of 325is and a Little Dot I+ Hybrid.  It took all I could do not to purchase a 325is on Ebay yesterday for $225.  The Hifiman and Audeze have sucked me in with most people saying how they are in a different league from my HD650's.  I'm worried about the quality control on the Audeze and Hifiman also, dead drivers, wood cracking, cables breaking, cups falling off, imbalance, and so many models coming out so quickly.
> 
> I like how you can buy a RS1 and ten years from now it should have no problem working like the day you bought it and the same headphone can still be purchased at the same price.  If you get it right the first time, why the need to change it?
> 
> My Burson 160 is out for delivery today, which Grado would pair best?  I think the 325is or the PS500 would look really good hanging on a Woo stand next to it.  Although RS1i's wood looks great next to anything!


 
   
  I could be very a happy with it, as well. Every time I listen to that combo (which is often) it's really hard to believe that I can get THAT kind of sound quality for $409. That LD I+ is just fantastic.
   
  Burson 160? Niiiiice...one of the classiest looking pieces of gear I've ever seen. I would love to hear one of those one day and see how it compares to my Meier Corda Jazz since that's sort of my solid state reference for right now.


----------



## iburdeinick

Hello! I'm waiting for the RS1i's that are on their way  Looking into amps, any suggestions from:
   
  Schiit Asgard, Woo Audio 6 and Burson Audio 160DS or 160D
   
  Thanks


----------



## our martin

http://news.cnet.com/8300-5_3-0.html?keyword=Schiit+Asgard http://kenrockwell.com/audio/woo/wa6-se.htm a couple of reviews..i am going for the wa6 with internal power supply for my hd800s not enough room on my desk for the extra power supply..the asgard looks like a good choice for the grados and at a nice price $249 that's with me just reading the steve guttenberg review..http://news.cnet.com/8300-5_3-0.html?keyword=USB+DACS halide design sounds like a decent dac..plug and play..the better the headphones and headphone amp the better the source should be..that's just my opinion...


----------



## FrankATL

focker said:


> Oh that's right, I think I remember reading a previous post of yours where you mentioned the MAD/RS1 combo...that has gotta sound absolutely amazing! I don't know what it is about the RS1s, I just feel like they're calling to me...lol




I have been feeling the same way about the PS500. If we both pull the trigger (we know it's coming), after we have had them a while, we should arrange an in home audition trade. I am having a rough time choosing the RS1 or the PS500, but the 500 just seems to be calling me. Nice to know what each is better at.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





frankatl said:


> I have been feeling the same way about the PS500. If we both pull the trigger (we know it's coming), after we have had them a while, we should arrange an in home audition trade. I am having a rough time choosing the RS1 or the PS500, but the 500 just seems to be calling me. Nice to know what each is better at.


 
   
  Heck yeah we should! I'm glad you chimed in...I was just telling Brokenthumb in PM about Audio Alternative, and I believe you're the one who told ME about them. I wish they had the PS line, but I may take my Fiio E11 and iPod nano with some tunes out there sometime and give a listen to the RS1s. And you're right, we're both going to end up with higher end Grados in the not too distant future lol


----------



## FrankATL

focker said:


> Heck yeah we should! I'm glad you chimed in...I was just telling Brokenthumb in PM about Audio Alternative, and I believe you're the one who told ME about them. I wish they had the PS line, but I may take my Fiio E11 and iPod nano with some tunes out there sometime and give a listen to the RS1s. And you're right, we're both going to end up with higher end Grados in the not too distant future lol


 

Yes sir, that was me. I wish Audio Alternative was a bigger volume shop. They are really small. If they sold more, I'm sure they'd carry the pro series. Oh well. It's really nice to have a Grado dealer in driving distance anyway. And they have some quiet audition rooms too, no small thing with a can as open as a Grado.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





iburdeinick said:


> Hello! I'm waiting for the RS1i's that are on their way  Looking into amps, any suggestions from:
> 
> Schiit Asgard, Woo Audio 6 and Burson Audio 160DS or 160D
> 
> Thanks


 
   

 Since you're in the price range of the WA6, I'd strongly recommend pairing your RS1i's with the MAD Ear+HD. A killer combo.


----------



## Holleyman

I just got my MAD Ear + HD Custom today, beautiful amp.  It sounds great right out of the box, it is hard to imagine it relaxing after tube burn in and sounding even smoother.
   Nice job Dr. P!!!  Thanks


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





holleyman said:


> I just got my MAD Ear + HD Custom today, beautiful amp.  It sounds great right out of the box, it is hard to imagine it relaxing after tube burn in and sounding even smoother.
> Nice job Dr. P!!!  Thanks


 
   

 Congrats! I do miss my RS1/Ear+HD combo.
   
  What tubes are you running?


----------



## Holleyman

Lloyd sent me a non-discript Chinese 12AX7 and a pair of GE 12B4As.


----------



## snapple10

MAD Ear + HD: How long did it take to build and the cost? Read about this with Grados
  Thanks


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





holleyman said:


> Lloyd sent me a non-discript Chinese 12AX7 and a pair of GE 12B4As.


 
   
  Oh, trust me, that amp gets much better.
   
  I'd stick with the GE 12B4As for now, but I'd strongly recommend tube rolling the 12AX7 with a 5751 Sylvania Black Plate Triple Mica....and then sit back and be amazed.


----------



## Cla55clown

Greetings Grado aficionados!! I have the opportunity to purchase a RS 1 for ~$375 USD. I assume it's several years old but I haven't asked the specific year it was purchased. Is this a good buy for these? I've never owned, or heard for that matter, a pair of Grados before.


----------



## Holleyman

The build time was about 6 weeks, I added the DACT stepped attenuator to this one so the pricing was just under the 1K mark.


----------



## snapple10

Thanks for the information


----------



## brokenthumb

Loving my SR80i with the Burson HA-160.  I always liked the SR80i with my turntable because it sounded really smooth.  The E9 sounded piercing and harsh with the SR80i on my digital setup.
  The Burson sounds like my turntable setup!!!!!  The shrillness is practically gone!  Even albums with low dynamic range sound decent.  I can finally listen to my digital setup with Grado's now!  I bet the 325is would sound amazing with the Burson amp.


----------



## detoxguy

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Since you're in the price range of the WA6, I'd strongly recommend pairing your RS1i's with the MAD Ear+HD. A killer combo.


 
   
  +457


----------



## stykerwolf

Hi guys does anyone know where i can find a seller that would ship the SR60i international; to Europe? There's only one dealer here and that's stupidly overpriced. Thanks!


----------



## Focker

Just a quick update...I sold off a couple pieces of my main audio rig unexpectedly, so I MAY pull the trigger on a pair of RS1s in the next week. If anyone wants to reiterate their position on RS1 vs PS500, I"d really appreciate it. I had been leaning heavily toward the 500s, but for some reason the RS1s have been calling to me in my sleep...haha. I think it was brokenthumb who astutely pointed out in a PM that no matter which one I buy, I'm always going to wonder if I should have gone with the other one LOL!  Since I know that the PS1000s are the ultimate destination, though, and it would seem more sensical to have the RS1 and the PS1000 instead of the PS500s and PS1000s, I'm leaning toward the RS1.
   
  Thoughts?


----------



## brokenthumb

Quote: 





focker said:


> Just a quick update...I sold off a couple pieces of my main audio rig unexpectedly, so I MAY pull the trigger on a pair of RS1s in the next week. If anyone wants to reiterate their position on RS1 vs PS500, I"d really appreciate it. I had been leaning heavily toward the 500s, but for some reason the RS1s have been calling to me in my sleep...haha. I think it was brokenthumb who astutely pointed out in a PM that no matter which one I buy, I'm always going to wonder if I should have gone with the other one LOL!  *Since I know that the PS1000s are the ultimate destination, though, and it would seem more sensical to have the RS1 and the PS1000 instead of the PS500s and PS1000s, I'm leaning toward the RS1*.
> 
> Thoughts?


 
   
  Sounds like a solid plan to me.  If the PS500s are indeed a baby PS1000 then I see no reason to have both IMO.


----------



## stacker45

I had posted this a few weeks ago,sice then,i traded the PS-500 in for the PS-1000,if i had to do it all again,nowing what i know now,the PS-1000 would be my only pair of headphones,but if you want two pairs,then i would suggest getting the RS1i,and eventually the PS-1000, by the way, every positive comments i've made about the PS-500 apply to the PS-1000,by the way every positive comments i make below,regarding the PS-500 apply to the PS-1000,hope this helps
   
  It's been two weeks since i got my PS-500,and so far i'm impressed,i had the chance to comprare them with the RS1i for a few days,and i'm glad i did,because i was initially set on getting the RS1i and never thought for a moment about the PS-500.But after reading so many favorable reviews i decided to ask my dealer to lend me a pair.
   
  The first thing i noticed was the bass that the PS-500 is deeper than the RS1i,as far as the mids go,i have to give the nod to the RS1i,but not by much,and some peoples might prefer the lower tone that the 500 gives to voices,but the highs on the 500 are sweeter,more polite so to speak, every detail is there,but they're less ''agressive'' for lack of a better word,than the RS1i.
   
  Some headphones like my GS-1000 bombard you with every last detail,and i feel this prevents me sometimes from getting ''pulled'' into the music.But the PS-500 have a tubelike sound that to me,is just addicting,i have never gotten ''into'' the music the way i do with the PS-500.I don't know if some of you have experienced that,but it's like i'm in a ''trans'' and when the music stops,i feel like i'm coming back from a far away place,it's a very good feeling.i can just imagine how they'll sound,if they get better with time,the 500 are definately a keeper.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I had posted this a few weeks ago,sice then,i traded the PS-500 in for the PS-1000,if i had to do it all again,nowing what i know now,the PS-1000 would be my only pair of headphones,but if you want two pairs,then i would suggest getting the RS1i,and eventually the PS-1000,by the way every positive comments i make below regarding the PS-500,apply to the PS-1000,hope this helps
> 
> It's been two weeks since i got my PS-500,and so far i'm impressed,i had the chance to comprare them with the RS1i for a few days,and i'm glad i did,because i was initially set on getting the RS1i and never thought for a moment about the PS-500.But after reading so many favorable reviews i decided to ask my dealer to lend me a pair.
> 
> ...


----------



## stacker45

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Heathen999

Thanks stacker45, very nice review.


----------



## Focker

Stacker, you rock...that's the sort of info I love hearing, especially since you have actual experience with all these Grados...I feel like Johnny 5 from the movie Short Circuit...I'm running around looking for INPUT lol


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> Sounds like a solid plan to me.  If the PS500s are indeed a baby PS1000 then I see no reason to have both IMO.


 
   
  I think so too....and even though Stacker seems to prefer the PS500s to the RS1s, he also states that the 500s ARE like a baby version of the 1000s...which makes me think the RS1s really are the way to go...
   
  This is fun


----------



## brokenthumb

I think Gwarmi owns the PS1000, RS1i, and the SR325i.  Seems like the same path your own!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> I think Gwarmi owns the PS1000, RS1i, and the SR325i.  Seems like the same path your own!


 
   
  Yep, absolutely...so far Gwarmi's approach is making the most sense to me


----------



## FlobHobNob

Hey fello grado lovers, I have a question for you. What CLOSED headphones do you guys like because I absolutly love my grados but they just leak to much. I'd love to here your opinions.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





flobhobnob said:


> Hey fello grado lovers, I have a question for you. What CLOSED headphones do you guys like because I absolutly love my grados but they just leak to much. I'd love to here your opinions.


 
   






these should do you..but if you want something a bit more portable then these..


----------



## Focker

Nice review, OM!


----------



## FlobHobNob

Quote: 





our martin said:


> these should do you..but if you want something a bit more portable then these..


 
  I really like the looks of the dt1350, but they're out of my price range (200 dollars) and the dt770's would have a hard time being drivin by my ipod. Anything else ?


----------



## Focker

There is a 32 ohm version of the DT770 pros coming out this month from what I understand. Your iPod should drive those fine.
   
  http://north-america.beyerdynamic.com/shop/hah/headphones-and-headsets/studio-and-stage/studio-headphones/dt-770-pro-le-32-ohm.html
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/594364/beyerdynamic-dt-770-pro-limited-edition-32-ohms


----------



## FlobHobNob

Now we are getting somewhere. I'll have check into those and you're sure they'll sound similar to my grados? If so, thanks for the help.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





flobhobnob said:


> Now we are getting somewhere. I'll have check into those and you're sure they'll sound similar to my grados? If so, thanks for the help.


 
   
  Hell no I'm not sure of that lol. I'm just trying to help


----------



## FlobHobNob

Quote: 





focker said:


> Hell no I'm not sure of that lol. I'm just trying to help


 
   
  Well, I know the wont have the same sound signature but as long as they are a good closed alternative I'm happy with that.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





focker said:


> Yep, absolutely...so far Gwarmi's approach is making the most sense to me


 
   
   
   Hey Focker - sorry mate for the lack of an update on the RS1i versus RS2i comparo but my good mate back from Arizona
   has been down with the flu so the Grado listening has taken a back seat - might get a chance later on today as it's Anzac
   day (public holiday) on our end.
   
   Started the build over here on what I call the *'Ultimate PS1000 Rig'* 
   
   It's going to take time but the real aim is to try and squeeze every ounce of goodness out of these cans starting
   from the wall socket to the actual headphone itself - so first step is to replace the current noisy laptop with a quiet
   little desktop - in my opinion, you don't have to stick with PC/Mac/Linux computing - you could alternatively use a
   high quality CD player (eg, Rega Apollo comes to mind) or heck stick with analogue and run a nice turn-table
   (even better since then you could be all Grado with a phono cartridge to boot!)
   
   It's a shame you guys are on another continent because I'd love to meet up and share the goodness
   - I truly believe that with a careful selection of tracks - this rig with the PS1000 will be quite unbelievable and worthy
   of being called '*The Upsetter*'


----------



## Focker

Gwarmi, I like your style brother! No worries on the delay in comparing the RS1/RS2...will look forward to hearing the feedback whenever your friend is feeling better. And of course, can't wait to hear more about "The Upsetter" as you progress!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





flobhobnob said:


> Well, I know the wont have the same sound signature but as long as they are a good closed alternative I'm happy with that.


 
   

 I haven't heard them, but I would imagine OM's DT770 recommendation will be a great fit for you, especially with the 32 ohm special edition becoming available. I'm a bit biased since I like BeyerD almost as much as I love my Grados, but based on what I've heard about them it's hard to believe you wouldn't enjoy them


----------



## FlobHobNob

Quote: 





focker said:


> I haven't heard them, but I would imagine OM's DT770 recommendation will be a great fit for you, especially with the 32 ohm special edition becoming available. I'm a bit biased since I like BeyerD almost as much as I love my Grados, but based on what I've heard about them it's hard to believe you wouldn't enjoy them


 
   
  If lets say I can't get the 32ohm version, do you reckon my ipod/fiio e6 will be able to drive the 80ohm version?


----------



## FrankATL

I can drive my 150 ohm RE-262s to decently loud volume from my iPhone/Pod. They are iems, not full size cans, but shouldn't matter as far as impedance goes.


----------



## iburdeinick

Has any one tried the Musical Fidelity V can MkII with Grados RS1i, or the Nuforce Icon 2...


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





flobhobnob said:


> If lets say I can't get the 32ohm version, do you reckon my ipod/fiio e6 will be able to drive the 80ohm version?


 
   

 Personally I don't own any 80 ohm headphones, only 32 ohm Grados and 600 ohm T1s. Frank seems pretty confident it'll be fine, and I think Martin said in his review that the 80 ohm model was fine with portables like the iPod...but you could always just pick up a Fiio E11 and strap it to the iPod, couldn't you? I use one of those with my iPod and love it. That would give you a bunch more headroom and more flexibility in terms of the type of headphones you can use with it. Im a big fan of the E11, and if I'm being honest, I think it looks pretty cool strapped to the iPod with the Fiio band


----------



## FlobHobNob

Quote: 





focker said:


> Personally I don't own any 80 ohm headphones, only 32 ohm Grados and 600 ohm T1s. Frank seems pretty confident it'll be fine, and I think Martin said in his review that the 80 ohm model was fine with portables like the iPod...but you could always just pick up a Fiio E11 and strap it to the iPod, couldn't you? I use one of those with my iPod and love it. That would give you a bunch more headroom and more flexibility in terms of the type of headphones you can use with it. Im a big fan of the E11, and if I'm being honest, I think it looks pretty cool strapped to the iPod with the Fiio band


 
   
  I feel bad for my wallet... Oh well, I think I might have to go get this too. I've heard excellant things about it, and I will probably give it a shot. Thanks again.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





flobhobnob said:


> I feel bad for my wallet... Oh well, I think I might have to go get this too. I've heard excellant things about it, and I will probably give it a shot. Thanks again.


 
   

 Personally I think EVERYONE should own a Fiio E11 lol.


----------



## FrankATL

Fiio is pretty cheap affordable. I own an E11 myself. If it's a little much, with your can purchase, I recently got a free E6 with a pair of iems I bought. It isn't quite as powerful as the E11, but would add plenty for 80 Ohms and sounds pretty good. It also offers a couple of EQ options. The EQ on the E11 is mostly just two levels of sub bass bump. The EQ on the E6 actually can add coloration. It is good for overly bright phones, as it can add a dark coloration (EQ1), a lower frequency boost (EQ2), or a volume reduction (EQ3). I typically only use EQ2, if any at all, for certain music genres. It's a good little amp too, for <$30.


----------



## FlobHobNob

Quote: 





frankatl said:


> Fiio is pretty cheap affordable. I own an E11 myself. If it's a little much, with your can purchase, I recently got a free E6 with a pair of iems I bought. It isn't quite as powerful as the E11, but would add plenty for 80 Ohms and sounds pretty good. It also offers a couple of EQ options. The EQ on the E11 is mostly just two levels of sub bass bump. The EQ on the E6 actually can add coloration. It is good for overly bright phones, as it can add a dark coloration (EQ1), a lower frequency boost (EQ2), or a volume reduction (EQ3). I typically only use EQ2, if any at all, for certain music genres. It's a good little amp too, for <$30.


 
   
  It's ironic because I already have a fiio e6. Is really worth the extra money for the e11?


----------



## FrankATL

flobhobnob said:


> It's ironic because I already have a fiio e6. Is really worth the extra money for the e11?




Depends I guess. If you are trying to drive something that needs the extra juice, I think so. It's also good to have if you ever do need it. Amps can be like headphones though, and people just keep buying. I actually am waiting on a Meier Audio 2Stepdance to arrive right now. Did I need it? Heck no. I was just showing my wallet who the boss is. 

Edit: I'm also considering an E17 purchase right now. I really need the DAC, as my laptop is pretty poor quality audio. They say the E11 is a better amp, but no DAC. The E17 is more than twice the E11's price, I believe.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





flobhobnob said:


> It's ironic because I already have a fiio e6. Is really worth the extra money for the e11?


 
   
  I must have had a brain fart, cause I didn't even see you mention you had the E6. You won't need the E11 for an 80 ohm headphone...the E6 should be more than fine for that. I have a little E5 attached to an iPod nano...talk about a really cool, super small portable rig! The whole thing is barely bigger than my damn thumb, but it's got big, big sound. I'm pretty sure the E6 can power 250ohm cans pretty well, so I'd take OM's suggestion and get the DT770 pro-80s....or at the very least, keep them on your short list.


----------



## Posam

I prefer my M-80s. But they sound nothing like my Grados (partially why I have them).


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





posam said:


> I prefer my M-80s. But they sound nothing like my Grados (partially why I have them).


 
   
  How do you like those RS1s, Posam? Do they share similar qualities as the 80s in your opinion?


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





focker said:


> How do you like those RS1s, Posam? Do they share similar qualities as the 80s in your opinion?


 
   
  They both have the Grado sound but the RS1i has much more refined highs and better bass extension and presence. I haven't done much comparing between the two.


----------



## Holleyman

I drive 70 Ohm Sennheiser HD25-1 II on both my iPod Touch and Cowon J3 and the volume is fine.  I use the Fiio E11 as well but I don't use any more volume than I would with driving them off of the player, I just extend battery life.
  I can't see 80 Ohm impedance being that different.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





iburdeinick said:


> Has any one tried the Musical Fidelity V can MkII with Grados RS1i?


 
   
  I did,and i think they sound great together


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> Stacker, you rock...that's the sort of info I love hearing, especially since you have actual experience with all these Grados...I feel like Johnny 5 from the movie Short Circuit...I'm running around looking for INPUT lol


 
   
  I'm lucky,my dealer lets me take home any headphones i want,to try with my system.


----------



## Posam

Is there a tube amp comparable to the LD MK I but isn't hybrid and just tubes?


----------



## Holleyman

Grados, a nice tube amp, a few favorite albums and a 48 year old Colheita tawny porto... as good as it gets!


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





posam said:


> Is there a tube amp comparable to the LD MK I but isn't hybrid and just tubes?


 
   
   
   Mate there is one that is very, very nice indeed and it gets absolutely no wrap on here whatsoever - which is a real shame.
   
   The Cayin HA-1A - Cayin being the name for the former 'Spark Audio' in China. This thing makes waves on the Malaysian and
   Indonesian forums especially when you start to tinker with it - not just the tubes but everything is upgrade-able if you become
   acquainted with a soldering iron - caps, resistors, and most importantly - power supply and associated cabling.


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Mate there is one that is very, very nice indeed and it gets absolutely no wrap on here whatsoever - which is a real shame.
> 
> The Cayin HA-1A - Cayin being the name for the former 'Spark Audio' in China. This thing makes waves on the Malaysian and
> Indonesian forums especially when you start to tinker with it - not just the tubes but everything is upgrade-able if you become
> acquainted with a soldering iron - caps, resistors, and most importantly - power supply and associated cabling.


 
  Looks a little too big for dorm use lol.
  I wouldn't mind getting into modding like that one day but I don't have the time (or budget) to get good at modding before messing with something like that.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





posam said:


> Is there a tube amp comparable to the LD MK I but isn't hybrid and just tubes?


 
   
  How bout the LD MkII?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I'm lucky,my dealer lets me take home any headphones i want,to try with my system.


 
   
  Wow, that's a great situation!


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





focker said:


> How bout the LD MkII?


 
   
  I was considering it but it is designed for higher impedance cans so i'm a bit hesitant though the price is very good.

 When first went and listened to some grado sr60i the dealer had a fatman itube and plopped my ipod right into it. It had a remote control which I thought was ok (I didn't listen for long and had never heard the grados before). Does anybody have some experience with this? Are there any cheap amps like more in the range of the LD MKI but with a remote for volume control or do I have to go higher up? 

http://www.fat-man.co.uk/docs/product_07/iTube_ValveDock.shtml


----------



## TokenGesture

I too need something that doesn't leak, I had been thinking over ear, but as I wear glasses maybe the DT1350 is what I need.  I work across a desk from a co-worker in a very small, quiet home office, so I need something that absolutely does not leak.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





flobhobnob said:


> I feel bad for my wallet... Oh well, I think I might have to go get this too. I've heard excellant things about it, and I will probably give it a shot. Thanks again.


 
   
  you can get 16ohm beyers aswell have a look on this site i know it's in english but it gives you some idea.. http://www.iheadphones.co.uk/beyerdynamic-headphones.html p.s that wasn't me on the you tube beyer dt770 review i found it on the web..http://www.beyerdynamic.com/ if you read the dt770pro 80hms part(click on different impendances)it clearly says that this setting is for mobile use so your fiio will have no trouble powering them*..but make sure you get the 80hms version*


----------



## FrankATL

Man, Beyer makes my head hurt with their model lineups.  Pro/Premium/M/LE, 16/80/250/600 Ohm....I don't know how they keep them straight, much less expect us to.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





frankatl said:


> Man, Beyer makes my head hurt with their model lineups.  Pro/Premium/M/LE, 16/80/250/600 Ohm....I don't know how they keep them straight, much less expect us to.


 
   

 lol, yep...and then they have the line where you can customize them...it is a ton of stuff they offer.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





tokengesture said:


> I too need something that doesn't leak, I had been thinking over ear, but as I wear glasses maybe the DT1350 is what I need.  I work across a desk from a co-worker in a very small, quiet home office, so I need something that absolutely does not leak.


 
   
  I have got three pairs of them in the back seats of the car for the kids and a cousin when i am in newyork...I was going to get three pairs of grado 325is but they leak sound so the dt1350s are about the best option..for the kids ipad3s with fostex hp-p1s..when i was a kid i would have had to go to the cinema if i wanted something to look and sound that good.


----------



## Focker

I got a bit hasty...RS-1s will be showing up at my door via the UPS guy around 5pm tomorrow evening


----------



## Heathen999

Quote: 





focker said:


> I got a bit hasty...RS-1s will be showing up at my door via the UPS guy around 5pm tomorrow evening


 
   
  Very nice Focker, please keep us updated on what you think of those. They are on my watch list (at this point in time what isnt....lol)


----------



## our martin

there was a review from stereophile that gave the rs1s product of the year but it won't let me put the link up for some reason..


----------



## FrankATL

focker said:


> I got a bit hasty...RS-1s will be showing up at my door via the UPS guy around 5pm tomorrow evening




Haha, couldn't even wait to get a listen first, eh? Let us know your impressions. I have a strong feeling a PS500 is going to be ordered by me in the next week or two as well.


----------



## Focker

lol, I didn't mean to, honest...I feel kinda bad not heading out to buy them from Alan at AA, but he'll get my business regardless. If you get the 500s, we definitely need to compare notes...I really don't understand why I feel the RS1s are just yelling out to me, but I guess I'll find out tomorrow haha.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





heathen999 said:


> Very nice Focker, please keep us updated on what you think of those. They are on my watch list (at this point in time what isnt....lol)


 
   
  You got it brother


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





our martin said:


> http://www.needledoctor.com › ... › Headphones › Grado Headphones


 
   
  Wow, I think I've seen that guy open and fondle like a hundred headphones, but somehow I missed that one....thanks OM! I forgot these come with the extension cable and the 1/8" adapter....like this guy, I guess I have two of each now   He doesn't seem to have much experience with Grados based on his comments, but was interesting when he said he didn't care for the higher end Grados...wonder why.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





focker said:


> Wow, I think I've seen that guy open and fondle like a hundred headphones, but somehow I missed that one....thanks OM! I forgot these come with the extension cable and the 1/8" adapter....like this guy, I guess I have two of each now   He doesn't seem to have much experience with Grados based on his comments, but was interesting when he said he didn't care for the higher end Grados...wonder why.


 
   
  theres a *stereophile product of the year rs1 review *what i tried to put up in the link but couldn't for some reason..


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





our martin said:


> theres a *stereophile product of the year rs1 review *what i tried to put up in the link but couldn't for some reason..


 
   
  Wow, was that a recent award? I wonder if it's for the RS1 or the RS1i? Either way, seems like Stereophile likes em lol.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





focker said:


> Wow, was that a recent award? I wonder if it's for the RS1 or the RS1i? Either way, seems like Stereophile likes em lol.


 
   
   Good stuff Focker for pulling the trigger!
   
   My advice is to run with the RS1i out of the box for let's say 10-15 hours, avoid the 325i for a bit and then
   suddenly switch back!
   
   In theory that should give you biggest change to your ears!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Good stuff Focker for pulling the trigger!
> 
> My advice is to run with the RS1i out of the box for let's say 10-15 hours, avoid the 325i for a bit and then
> suddenly switch back!
> ...


 
   
  That's very smart...I will do that! I totaly agree with you about that approach. Like you, I've found that often times the difference when you take something AWAY is much more significant and noticeable than when you first add it. When I bought a bunch of room treatments for my home audio rig a few years ago, I definitley knew it sounded better, but when I moved out of that room and took them all down, and then played my speakers, WOW!! It was unreal! So I appreciate you saying this and I will certainly do it that way   I can't wait to give them a listen!


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





focker said:


> That's very smart...I will do that! I totaly agree with you about that approach. Like you, I've found that often times the difference when you take something AWAY is much more significant and noticeable than when you first add it. When I bought a bunch of room treatments for my home audio rig a few years ago, I definitley knew it sounded better, but when I moved out of that room and took them all down, and then played my speakers, WOW!! It was unreal! So I appreciate you saying this and I will certainly do it that way   I can't wait to give them a listen!


 
   
   If your experience is anything like mine - the RS1i won't jump out at you, I'm reminded of Uncle Erik's comments (long standing
   Head-Fi Man) that 'In the end, the best gear is the stuff that grows on you, that does not shout, dance and wow you out of the
   box' - I suspect that he's right.
   
   Initially I thought they were a warm version of the 325i - but it's not until you switch back post 10-15+ hours that you realise
   how rough around the edges the 325i is in comparison - it's not quite as thick sounding, it does not reach as low, imaging
   and soundstage by whisker also go to the RS1i and most importantly - the highs are slightly warmer but there is control
   that is lacking on the 325i - all well worth it but you have to love the 325i as the ruffian of the family!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> If your experience is anything like mine - the RS1i won't jump out at you, I'm reminded of Uncle Erik's comments (long standing
> Head-Fi Man) that 'In the end, the best gear is the stuff that grows on you, that does not shout, dance and wow you out of the
> box' - I suspect that he's right.
> 
> ...


 
   
  If my experience ends up similar to yours, I'll be very happy then. I love the 325s, so if the RS1s aren't a huge departure from them, but instead more refined, a little less rough around the edges, with a bit more bass extension, etc, then I'll be thrilled with that. Being a Magnepan lover, that's the sort of upgrade Im used to experiencing in all honestly. As you go up the Maggie line, it's not night and day improvements. It's more like the things you just mentioned, and that is exactly what I'm after.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





focker said:


> If my experience ends up similar to yours, I'll be very happy then. I love the 325s, so if the RS1s aren't a huge departure from them, but instead more refined, a little less rough around the edges, with a bit more bass extension, etc, then I'll be thrilled with that. Being a Magnepan lover, that's the sort of upgrade Im used to experiencing in all honestly. As you go up the Maggie line, it's not night and day improvements. It's more like the things you just mentioned, and that is exactly what I'm after.


 
   
  I am a dj and have got the ps1000s and i use them with my cambridge audio 840a and 840c and they sound exactly like a martin sound system that they have in all the best clubs..The higher up the line you go the more they sound like speakers and are good with every type of music even dance..


----------



## Gwarmi

That's true - only two headphones have ever consistently fooled me late into the night that I was indeed listening to
   a headphone, not some pretty darn nice speakers! the HD800 and PS1000 - it should be noted that this is the biggest
   difference when comparing let's say the RS1i to the PS1000.


----------



## snapple10

any one want to sell me his or her PS1000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
  Got PS500 and loving it!


----------



## iburdeinick

Still waiting for the RS1i  they should be home by Friday 
   
  and looking into amps! really liking the woo A6 + DAC (don't know which dac yet) maybe the HRT Music Streamer II, MUsical Fidelity, DACport LX? Suggestion for a made in heaven setup with the RS1i.
   
  Cheers


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





iburdeinick said:


> Still waiting for the RS1i  they should be home by Friday
> 
> and looking into amps! really liking the woo A6 + DAC (don't know which dac yet) maybe the HRT Music Streamer II, MUsical Fidelity, DACport LX? Suggestion for a made in heaven setup with the RS1i.
> 
> Cheers


 
   
  My endgame amp (for grados) is going to be the MAD ear.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





iburdeinick said:


> Still waiting for the RS1i  they should be home by Friday
> 
> and looking into amps! really liking the woo A6 + DAC (don't know which dac yet) maybe the HRT Music Streamer II, MUsical Fidelity, DACport LX? Suggestion for a made in heaven setup with the RS1i.
> 
> Cheers


 
   
  Since I have RS1s on the way too, let's compare notes and see if we're hearing the same thing with them. Cool?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> That's true - only two headphones have ever consistently fooled me late into the night that I was indeed listening to
> a headphone, not some pretty darn nice speakers! the HD800 and PS1000 - it should be noted that this is the biggest
> difference when comparing let's say the RS1i to the PS1000.


 
   
  Wow lol...it's funny, cause now that I have the RS1s on the way, I feel similarly to how I did when I was watching season 3 of sons of anarchy the other night. I was enjoying the hell out of it, but at the same time I knew I only had one season left to watch...I knew I'd enjoy it quite a lot too, but it just sort of hit me that after it was done, there was nothing left on the other side! Once you get to the RS1s, you're pretty much looking at the PS1ks down the road, but once you get THERE, that's it lol. I don't know what I'm talking about...didn't get much sleep today haha.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





holleyman said:


> Grados, a nice tube amp, a few favorite albums and a 48 year old Colheita tawny porto... as good as it gets!


 
   
  I like you're style


----------



## detoxguy

Have you had a chance to hear the PS1000's yet? I had always assumed that was going to be my end goal as well but I did find a shop in Edmonton and auditioned them and by the time I left I realized that my Grado quest ends with the RS1i. I just found that the PS1000s sacrificed too much of what I loved about the Grado sound with rock/guitar based music. The immediacy of the music seemed to diminish and with it went the fun. The PS1000s do some things better than the RS1i (soundstage being the most obvious) but at the end of the day if I could only choose one Grado to have for the rest of my life it will easily be the RS1i (although I haven't yet heard the PS500...but that's a can of worms I don't want to open). 
   
  What I did find was that the HE500 is a great headphone to compliment the RS1i, when I want punk/metal I go for the MAD/RS1i but when I'm wanting some soul/funk etc. the HE500/Lyr gets the go ahead. 
  Quote: 





focker said:


> Wow lol...it's funny, cause now that I have the RS1s on the way, I feel similarly to how I did when I was watching season 3 of sons of anarchy the other night. I was enjoying the hell out of it, but at the same time I knew I only had one season left to watch...I knew I'd enjoy it quite a lot too, but it just sort of hit me that after it was done, there was nothing left on the other side! Once you get to the RS1s, you're pretty much looking at the PS1ks down the road, but once you get THERE, that's it lol. I don't know what I'm talking about...didn't get much sleep today haha.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





snapple10 said:


> any one want to sell me his or her PS1000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I know where you're coming from,and as much as i liked the PS500,i just love my PS1000,so sorry,but they're not for sale


----------



## Focker

Detox: In all the research I've done on here, I seem to have come across that same sentiment about the RS1s quite a few times. My local dealer doesn't carry the PS1000s for demo, but he did say he'd order  a pair if I wanted him to. FrankATL and I live near the same dealer, so I think probably at some point both of us will want to hear them, so sooner or later we'll ask the dealer to pull the trigger. I have read several times that in terms of the traditional Grado sound, the RS1s is top of the line, so I'm very interested to hear them. All I know is that I love the look of those Mahogany cups and if this is any sort of upgrade over my 325s I'm going to be very happy. I think I like the 325s more than most people do, so I'm looking for "more of a good thing" as opposed to something totally different.
   
  I'll just have to give a listen some day and see how they sound to my ears. I think the looks of the PS1000s are beautiful, though...


----------



## Heathen999

Focker I cant wait to hear your thoughts on those RS1's. I am thinking when I decide to get something new agian its either going to be the RS1's or PS500. Right now I am leaning towards the PS500 but your thoughts could change my mind.


----------



## Focker

You got it. Once I have some time with the RS1s, I"m going to try to find a way to listen to the PS series just to compare. I just can't believe how much more I'm enjoying music since I started getting more involved with higher end headphones...sometimes when I would be in the research/buying phase for regular audio gear, I felt like all I really did was listen to reference demo material to figure ouw what sounded best. It never seemed to result in a significan increase in the amount of music I listened to. It's been totally different with headphones. I am listening much more frequently, and as I think I mentioned earlier in this thread, I often fall asleep with a pair of them on lol. It's really been great and it's a lot of fun sharing it with all you fellow Grado lovers


----------



## marts30

I'm in a similar situation to Focker, love my MS2i and have RS1i on the way, hahaha.


----------



## Magick Man

So, I'm enjoying these SR60is more than my 80s, which I have to admit I've always disliked. The 60is seem to be more even, the highs aren't like an ice pick in my ear. I removed the mesh and button and put on taped L cushions, that all improved things further.

Is it worth it to go on to something like the 225i or 325i? I was thinking about just keeping these and then getting a leather headband and maybe wood cups later.


----------



## He11fire217

focker said:


> You got it. Once I have some time with the RS1s, I"m going to try to find a way to listen to the PS series just to compare. I just can't believe how much more I'm enjoying music since I started getting more involved with higher end headphones...sometimes when I would be in the research/buying phase for regular audio gear, I felt like all I really did was listen to reference demo material to figure ouw what sounded best. It never seemed to result in a significan increase in the amount of music I listened to. It's been totally different with headphones. I am listening much more frequently, and as I think I mentioned earlier in this thread, I often fall asleep with a pair of them on lol. It's really been great and it's a lot of fun sharing it with all you fellow Grado lovers




Your story sounds a lot like mine.  I started with speakers in stereo, then home theater, and now I've moved on to headphones. Like you, I find myself listening to a lot more music (and I'm headed to 2 concerts this weekend as an indirect result) and falling asleep with headphones on, especially my Grados.

The highest in the Grado line that I've heard is the 80s, which I own. I'd like to hear more, obviously, and hopefully I can once I can finally make it to a meet. The area where I live isn't exactly a hotbed of activity of any kind, especially anything tech-related.


----------



## shimmer n roar

Quote: 





focker said:


> Detox: In all the research I've done on here, I seem to have come across that same sentiment about the RS1s quite a few times. My local dealer doesn't carry the PS1000s for demo, but he did say he'd order  a pair if I wanted him to. FrankATL and I live near the same dealer, so I think probably at some point both of us will want to hear them, so sooner or later we'll ask the dealer to pull the trigger. *I have read several times that in terms of the traditional Grado sound, the RS1s is top of the line, so I'm very interested to hear them.* All I know is that I love the look of those Mahogany cups and if this is any sort of upgrade over my 325s I'm going to be very happy. I think I like the 325s more than most people do, so I'm looking for "more of a good thing" as opposed to something totally different.
> 
> I'll just have to give a listen some day and see how they sound to my ears. I think the looks of the PS1000s are beautiful, though...


 
   
  the traditional grado sound was neutral before john took over from joe and coloured it.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





shimmer n roar said:


> the traditional grado sound was neutral before john took over from joe and coloured it.


 
   

 So what are you saying? The traditional Grado sound doesn't exist anymore? (I'm asking seriously...I've only been into headphones since November)


----------



## Anmldr

Focker,
Congrats on the upgrade, looking forward to a review. You should be able to take a day off and get 15 hours in no problem. 

Can someone give me some insight into the Little Dot 1+ vs the MKIII. I know I will be getting one in the near future. I see the logic behind the 1+ with higher current at 32 Ohms, but what about the pre-amp of the MKIII will it help buffer the highs a little. Any thoughts are appreciated. Also the MKIII has more options for tube rolling.

By the way I have the 225i.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote: 





focker said:


> So what are you saying? The traditional Grado sound doesn't exist anymore? (I'm asking seriously...I've only been into headphones since November)


 
   

 He's referring to the sound that Grado's cartidges and very limited (by today's standards) runs of early headphones made. Things changed in the late 90s and the Grado "house sound" we know now has existed relatively unchanged in most of their headphones through the 2000's. The only really major switch-up was the addition of the XX-1000 models, which are definitely a different kind of thing.


----------



## snapple10

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I know where you're coming from,and as much as i liked the PS500,i just love my PS1000,so sorry,but they're not for sale


 
   




  Enjoy!


----------



## iburdeinick

Quote: 





focker said:


> Since I have RS1s on the way too, let's compare notes and see if we're hearing the same thing with them. Cool?


 
  No problem will be doing so during the weekend


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





focker said:


> So what are you saying? The traditional Grado sound doesn't exist anymore? (I'm asking seriously...I've only been into headphones since November)


 
   
   
   It's an interesting divide I'm keen to conquer to too - the Joe and John Grado divide - if you ever see a pair of these show up at your local garage sale
   then may I suggest you pick them up post haste! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   They still have a legendary reputation for a neutral and clear representation - Joe Grado senior still has quite a following from what I understand in
   both the audiophile and pro audio circle. Not surprising when you consider that ol' Joe Grado is considered by many of his elder and younger peers
   as a shining light of genius in his trade - find out more about the man here :-
   
   http://joegradosig.com/hifihistory.html
   
   Acclaimed audio engineer and producer, Bob Ludwig, still calls these his 'go to' headphone for getting the
   best out of his daily masterings - if you can get them in this condition, they make PS1000's look cheap!
   
   
   
   *Edit*
   
   From Bob to Joe
   
   "Quoting Bob Ludwig, he says;
 “Hi Joe
  
 I recently borrowed the new top of the line Denon headphones and the new $1,300 Sennheiser 800 headphone. After extensive listening, your stock Signature HP1000
 headphones after 25 years of constant use and with no maintenance of any kind still wins by a large margin. My opinion.
  
 I’m still in awe of the upgrading job you did for me. The vast sound improvement must be heard to be believed. I’ll always be grateful, thank you.”
 Bob Ludwig is by far the most respected and sought after audio post processor in the world.today. His works are legendary in the industry.
  
  From Wiki :-
  
  His mastering credits are extensive, and include albums for many major classical artists, such as the Kronos Quartet, and rock acts, including Jimi Hendrix, 
  Megadeth, Metallica, Gloria Estefan,Nirvana, The Strokes, Queen, U2, Guns N' Roses, Richie Sambora, Tool, Simple Minds, Bryan Ferry, Tori Amos, Bonnie Raitt, 
  Paul McCartney, Bruce Springsteen, the Bee Gees, Madonna,Supertramp, Will Ackerman, Pet Shop Boys and Radiohead.
 He has occasionally undertaken long projects, such as remastering the entire back catalogues of Rush, Dire Straits, Creedence Clearwater Revival and the Rolling Stones,[5] 

  Ludwig cites his most musically satisfying projects as: the CD reissue of Music From Big Pink (The Band), _There's a Riot Goin' On_ (Sly and the Family Stone), _Led Zeppelin II_,

   _Painted from Memory_ (Bacharach &Costello), _Spirit_ (Jewel), Loreena McKennitt, _Ancient Voices of Children_ (George Crumb) (Augie Alexander.)


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> It's an interesting divide I'm keen to conquer to too - the Joe and John Grado divide - if you ever see a pair of these show up at your local garage sale
> then may I suggest you pick them up post haste!
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  So what material are they made out of then copper or something?


----------



## Holleyman

What would a good shape set of RS-2 cans be worth?  Got a line of a fairly local set that is supposed to be in "like new" shape and was wondering what a good price would be.  The local dealer wants $599 for RS-2is.
  Any ideas??


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





our martin said:


> So what material are they made out of then copper or something?


 
   
  unobtainium


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





posam said:


> unobtainium


 
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/594368/grado-hp-1000 goatman70 selling a pair if anyones interested..


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





he11fire217 said:


> Your story sounds a lot like mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   

 I certainly understand the curiosity about moving up the line, and I've had fun doing that, but I can totally understand why you enjoy the 80s so much.  One of my "truths" in headphones is that if I ever were forced to live with only the 80s for the rest of my life, I could do so happily. Even if I had the futuristic uber-mega-Grado XP100000000, I'd still have my trusty 80s around and would have a few uses for them lol.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





anmldr said:


> Focker,
> Congrats on the upgrade, looking forward to a review. You should be able to take a day off and get 15 hours in no problem.
> Can someone give me some insight into the Little Dot 1+ vs the MKIII. I know I will be getting one in the near future. I see the logic behind the 1+ with higher current at 32 Ohms, but what about the pre-amp of the MKIII will it help buffer the highs a little. Any thoughts are appreciated. Also the MKIII has more options for tube rolling.
> By the way I have the 225i.


 
   

 LOL, funny you say that about the "taking a day off work"...NFL draft tonight, multiple concerts with the RS1s later tonight, post-concert recovery set for following morning haha.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> He's referring to the sound that Grado's cartidges and very limited (by today's standards) runs of early headphones made. Things changed in the late 90s and the Grado "house sound" we know now has existed relatively unchanged in most of their headphones through the 2000's. The only really major switch-up was the addition of the XX-1000 models, which are definitely a different kind of thing.


 
   

 Ahh okay, thanks...and great job on the RS1 thread you created..just read your info about them...very interesting!


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote: 





our martin said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/594368/grado-hp-1000 goatman70 selling a pair if anyones interested..


 
   

 That pricing is INSANE. Those headphones are worth maybe $900 tops, in my book sound-wise. They're great, but holy hell.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> That pricing is INSANE. Those headphones are worth maybe $900 tops, in my book sound-wise. They're great, but holy hell.


 
   
   
   They certainly seem to get up there - if memory serves me correctly there was a pair with the upgraded cable that was
   being pitched at just on $4000USD awhile back - bloke on here from Dubai snapped them up but did not reveal what
   he actually ended up paying.
   
   This is a sensitive issue to raise, but everyone eventually moves on in this life - and when that happens for ol' Joe
   you can pretty much guarantee that with dwindling numbers of these mystical cans - $3500 may end up looking like
   a good price.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> This is a sensitive issue to raise, but everyone eventually moves on in this life - and when that happens for ol' Joe
> you can pretty much guarantee that with dwindling numbers of these mystical cans - $3500 may end up looking like
> a good price.


 
  I think you might be right, still don't understand why their price would suddenly go up in price by 100% in the last year or so though. Joe is still with us.


----------



## Mercuttio

When I was first looking at pairs in 2006, they were $1300 for absolute mint condition. I liked them, but couldn't justify the price over the RS1 which I actually like a little better. I wasn't the only one who felt that way; a lot of reviewers when the RS1 was first introduced felt it was an upgrade sonically. But $3500? What if they break down the line and the parts aren't available? All drivers can fail, and the best case scenario is that you get RS1i or PS500 drivers installed in there.
  Quote: 





pcf said:


> I think you might be right, still don't understand why their price would suddenly go up in price by 100% in the last year or so though. Joe is still with us.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> What if they break down the line and the parts aren't available? All drivers can fail, and the best case scenario is that you get RS1i or PS500 drivers installed in there.


 
   
  How about a pair of Magnum drivers?


----------



## Focker

Hey guys...I know a couple of you were waiting to hear my impressions on the RS1s when I received them today. I hate to disappoint, but at this point I'm going to hold off on any feedback with regard to sonics. I'm thinking that the pair they sent me from Amazon was an open box pair and I can only assume something was wrong with them. I'm sending them back for the time being, and I plan to do what I had initially planned and go out to my local dealer to evaluate a pair that is a little more broken in.
   
  Sorry bout that!


----------



## nashspacerocket

Howdy, i've owned two pairs of S125's over the last 6 years. They get daily use for tv and music listening. They are hands down the best sounding headphones i've ever heard. They are also the most unreliable. The fact  that the earpieces can rotate 360 degrees means even if you're careful , they get twisted, and then untwisted. over time the out sheath breaks near the Y connector and then  the inner b&w wires get exposed to the turning and they break. i try to be careful  with my gear, and yet i've gotten through  2 pairs in 6 years (my second pair started cutting out last week), and they  ain't cheap. i've got two pairs of old over the ear sony's that still work perfectly after 10 and 15 years respectively.
  So whilst i love the sound of Grado's I really don't like the design and hence the reliability.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote: 





pcf said:


> How about a pair of Magnum drivers?


 
   
  I haven't heard them, but there's no way I'd buy any headphone that doesn't have some sort of fine grille between my ear and the driver. The cheese-cloth, as simple as it is, seems essential in the long-term safety of the driver.


----------



## Focker

If you feel it's the twisting of the cups that's causing it, just get some small shaft collars to hold them in place.


----------



## 1adam12

Has anyone tried to replace their headband with one of the aftermarket leather ones? It requires breaking the seal on the glue so I'm curious if they're as sturdy afterward.


----------



## fenderf4i

Quote: 





thegimp said:


> Has anyone tried to replace their headband with one of the aftermarket leather ones? It requires breaking the seal on the glue so I'm curious if they're as sturdy afterward.


 
   
  I've been wondering the exact same thing. I would think you could put a dab of super glue on it when reinserting to seal it again?


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





shimmer n roar said:


> the traditional grado sound was neutral before john took over from joe and coloured it.


 
   
  That's exactly what i was thinking


----------



## marts30

I have the black manta headband on my ms2, can easily glue it back up and has been no problem for me.
   
  Just got my RS1i, first impressions are great  Coming from the MS2i I feel this is more the natural upgrade since I like those so much, the MS Pro I didn't like quite so much because of my music preferences. I wont need to change the headband on here because of the lighter weight, but the manta certainly helped the MS2 for comfort.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote: 





marts30 said:


> I have the black manta headband on my ms2, can easily glue it back up and has been no problem for me.
> 
> Just got my RS1i, first impressions are great  Coming from the MS2i I feel this is more the natural upgrade since I like those so much, the MS Pro I didn't like quite so much.


 
   
  I made that same jump. The MS2i felt so... emotionless in comparison. After extended listening. They hit the road pretty quickly after.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





fenderf4i said:


> I've been wondering the exact same thing. I would think you could put a dab of super glue on it when reinserting to seal it again?


 
   
   
   
  I'll let you know next week.  Just waiting for one of Headphone Lounge's to arrive.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> When I was first looking at pairs in 2006, they were $1300 for absolute mint condition. I liked them, but couldn't justify the price over the RS1 which I actually like a little better. I wasn't the only one who felt that way; a lot of reviewers when the RS1 was first introduced felt it was an upgrade sonically. But $3500? What if they break down the line and the parts aren't available? All drivers can fail, and the best case scenario is that you get RS1i or PS500 drivers installed in there.


 
   
  When i think i paid $350 for mine a few years ago,it makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> When i think i paid $350 for mine a few years ago,it makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside


 
   

 I offer $400! No, wait, $500! YOU HAVE MADE A PROFIT, SIR!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> I offer $400! No, wait, $500! YOU HAVE MADE A PROFIT, SIR!


 
   
  It's a funny story,because to be honnest,i wasn't familiar with the HP-1000 at that time,i'd went to an audio store to buy an Ortofon 2M Blue cartrige,and there they were,in the showcase,among the new Grados,so i asked the salesman what they're story was,and he told me they belonged to a good client who wasn't using them anymore,so they were selling them for him as a favor,i asked if i could listen to them,of course i liked what i heard,so i asked how much,and the rest is history.


----------



## Heathen999

Quote: 





focker said:


> Hey guys...I know a couple of you were waiting to hear my impressions on the RS1s when I received them today. I hate to disappoint, but at this point I'm going to hold off on any feedback with regard to sonics. I'm thinking that the pair they sent me from Amazon was an open box pair and I can only assume something was wrong with them. I'm sending them back for the time being, and I plan to do what I had initially planned and go out to my local dealer to evaluate a pair that is a little more broken in.
> 
> Sorry bout that!


 
   
  That's terrible news Focker.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





heathen999 said:


> That's terrible news Focker.


 
   
  Yep, I was pretty bummed...I'm going to stick with my local dealer I think....


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> I haven't heard them, but there's no way I'd buy any headphone that doesn't have some sort of fine grille between my ear and the driver. The cheese-cloth, as simple as it is, seems essential in the long-term safety of the driver.


 
   
  That would be a good question for Rhydon. Does he think that the cloth would affect the sound in a negative way?


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





focker said:


> Yep, I was pretty bummed...I'm going to stick with my local dealer I think....


 
  Amazon seems to be a bit hit a miss!


----------



## bookaboo

in this digital age - sometimes the old bricks and mortar based stores are the best ones to go with, you pay a little bit more for peace of mind.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





our martin said:


> Amazon seems to be a bit hit a miss!


 
   

 I checked who the third party seller was, and Grado doesn't list them as an authorized dealer. So I checked Amazon for a pair of PS-500s, and there was a vendor named Kraft Street Audio. I checked with the Grado website, and they in fact ARE listed, so I have some PS-500s arriving on Monday and the RS-1s are on their way back. I'm going to revisit the RS-1s in the future, cause something was clearly wrong with this pair.


----------



## Heathen999

Quote: 





focker said:


> I checked who the third party seller was, and Grado doesn't list them as an authorized dealer. So I checked Amazon for a pair of PS-500s, and there was a vendor named Kraft Street Audio. I checked with the Grado website, and they in fact ARE listed, so I have some PS-500s arriving on Monday and the RS-1s are on their way back. I'm going to revisit the RS-1s in the future, cause something was clearly wrong with this pair.


 
   
  Thats good news Focker, cant wait to hear the impression of the PS500's.


----------



## our martin

Sorry but the link wouldn't go on again..But through what i have read i think the ps500s are the best choice and that someone must have been smiling down on you today!


----------



## FrankATL

focker said:


> ...so I have some PS-500s arriving on Monday...




Now I await your impressions even more, since the 500 is the way I'm leaning.


----------



## our martin

http://www.head-fi.org/t/570809/grado-ps500s-new-grados/855 This isn't the one i wanted to put on but it does tell you a little bit more about the bass..That's how you want the bass to sound you can be listening to anything from enya to above and beyond and still be blown away on how good they sound!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








The ue18 pro customs are just the same again that's how you want the bass to sound..They are not neutral sounding but still have not gone overboard with the bass well that's what my ps1000s sound like anyway and if they sound anything like them your in for a treat..


----------



## iburdeinick

Hello! The Grado RS1i are waiting at home to be heard 
   
  Been looking for AMP + DAC combos (really like the Woo A6 + Streamline II / Audioengine...) - AMP/DAC! (Burson Audio, Maverik D1, Cambridge Audio...)
   
  really looking into the Maverik's has anyone have experience with them?
   
  Cheers!


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





iburdeinick said:


> Hello! The Grado RS1i are waiting at home to be heard
> 
> Been looking for AMP + DAC combos (really like the Woo A6 + Streamline II / Audioengine...) - AMP/DAC! (Burson Audio, Maverik D1, Cambridge Audio...)
> 
> ...


 
   
http://www.head-fi.org/products/maverick-audio-tubemagic-d1/reviews 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Add a vintage nos tube for an extra $29..


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





our martin said:


> Sorry but the link wouldn't go on again..But through what i have read i think the ps500s are the best choice and that someone must have been smiling down on you today!


 
   
  Those were the ones I initially had targeted a while back, so I'm really hoping they live up to expectations. I really have a sour taste in my mouth with Amazon allowing me to drop 7 bills on a non-authorized Grado dealer...it was a very odd feeling to put on a beautiful pair of RS1s only to think they sounded really lousy...before I sent them back today, I let them play by themselves for a bit just out of curiosity. On a few tracks I listened to, there was some rattling around in the left cup/driver. So I have no doubt these were damaged Grados that someone had RETURNED, and somewhere along the line they were mislabeled and sent to me by mistake. I really loved how light they were, though, and they looked beautiful. I will definitely revisit them in the near future.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





iburdeinick said:


> Hello! The Grado RS1i are waiting at home to be heard
> 
> Been looking for AMP + DAC combos (really like the Woo A6 + Streamline II / Audioengine...) - AMP/DAC! (Burson Audio, Maverik D1, Cambridge Audio...)
> 
> ...


 
   
  That video O-Mart posted gives a really nice look at the Maverick piece. I've heard lots of great feedback on it, and I think it's really sharp looking. There is also a Grand Fidelity tube DAC/headphone amp called the DAC-11 (http://shop.grantfidelity.com/Grant-Fidelity-TubeDAC-11-D-A-Converter.html) that uses the same chassis and also has fantastic reviews. The piece I've fallen for is the AudioEngine D1. When I got over my brain fart and realized that I didn't need to keep it hooked up to a computer, I pulled the trigger on the spot. I have my Apple Airport Express connected to it via my optical cable, and then I power the D1 with a simple USB adapter/wall charger. Actually, I needed to expand one of my power outlets and I came across this awesome belkin product (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0015DYMVO/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00) that has surge protection AND a couple of USB charge ports on it. It's perfect for the D1. Additionally, the headphone amp on the D1 is PERFECT for Grados and it sounds surprisingly good. I'm actually thinking of getting another D1 to use in my theater room for when I want to use the digital output of either my bluray player or my DirecTV box. I have really come to love watching tv and movies with headphones.
   
  You've got a lot of really cool products to choose from!
   
  You can see the AudioEngine D1 in action here...it's just to the right of my Meier Jazz amp just  under the top shelf. It's very small and extremely well built!


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





focker said:


> Those were the ones I initially had targeted a while back, so I'm really hoping they live up to expectations. I really have a sour taste in my mouth with Amazon allowing me to drop 7 bills on a non-authorized Grado dealer...it was a very odd feeling to put on a beautiful pair of RS1s only to think they sounded really lousy...before I sent them back today, I let them play by themselves for a bit just out of curiosity. On a few tracks I listened to, there was some rattling around in the left cup/driver. So I have no doubt these were damaged Grados that someone had RETURNED, and somewhere along the line they were mislabeled and sent to me by mistake. I really loved how light they were, though, and they looked beautiful. I will definitely revisit them in the near future.


 
   
  That's just a real bummer Focker, especially concerning such a specialty item - it just goes to show the homogeneous nature of these on-line shack warehouses.
   
   A Fiio L9 line out cable or a PS1000, a $5 item versus a $1695 item - same thing to the stock picking man behind the PC watching the orders roll through,
   it's just that - stock.
   
   It's going to take time but sooner or later a contigency out here will emerge and realise that there is more to buying special goods than just price and the
   convenience of having it delivered to your door, experiences like yours Focker are a stark reminder of what I've been saying over and over.
   
* 'Once a re-packager, always a re-packager'*
   
   I could not give two hoots for the accidental nature of the whole thing, whether someone knowingly sent you opened and funny sounding RS1i's deliberately,
   or not - the bottom line is that it should never happen, and it never would if you deal with a brick and mortar joint that insists on never accepting returns for
   anything other than faulty goods.
   
   My local guy is a great example of such a place, no returns for change of mind, sure every now and then some customer gets stroppy that they cannot
   'try before they buy' but the sacrifice is still not worth it - his reputation remains intact - new, unused stock only - no chances of ever getting a returned item.


----------



## FrankATL

A really good brick and mortor dealer does allow you to try before you buy, with in store demo sets. IEMs excluded usually, for obvious reasons. Our local dealer (mine and Focker's) has demos for all the Grados they stock. Actually, when I bought my 325is, he didn't have a demo opened. He opened a pair for me to listen to, buy or not. I like that dealer a lot.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> That's just a real bummer Focker, especially concerning such a specialty item - it just goes to show the homogeneous nature of these on-line shack warehouses.
> 
> A Fiio L9 line out cable or a PS1000, a $5 item versus a $1695 item - same thing to the stock picking man behind the PC watching the orders roll through,
> it's just that - stock.
> ...


 
   
  Well said. I need to let this experience get me back to the B&M places, especially since that's what I typically need to do with Magnepans. The local guy that Frank is referring to carries both, so I think I need to give in and do business in person again...and leave Amazon to handle my continued orders for CDs and toilet paper lol.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





frankatl said:


> A really good brick and mortor dealer does allow you to try before you buy, with in store demo sets. IEMs excluded usually, for obvious reasons. Our local dealer (mine and Focker's) has demos for all the Grados they stock. Actually, when I bought my 325is, he didn't have a demo opened. He opened a pair for me to listen to, buy or not. I like that dealer a lot.


 
   
  I'm really glad you told me about that guy...this is going to end up working out great I think.


----------



## marts30

Day 2 with my RS1i, already my favourite phone ~ love them. Sound a bit like a mix of my MS2i with the MS Pro, middle ground if you will.


----------



## kfscoll

deleted


----------



## kfscoll

focker said:


> I really have a sour taste in my mouth with Amazon allowing me to drop 7 bills on a non-authorized Grado dealer...



Yeah, it's Amazon's fault that you didn't do your research first and bought from an unauthorized dealer. Please. Even Grado themselves warn you that some resellers on Amazon aren't authorized..take a look for yourself at the Grado website. Seems to me if you were that concerned about getting your phones from an authorized dealer you'd have done a trivial amount of research before dropping 7 bills.

It boggles my mind why anyone would want to buy from a dealer who doesn't allow returns. How the heck are you supposed to know whether you'll like a pair of headphones without trying them with your own equipment? Besides, It is illegal for retailers to resell returned merchandise as new. A minimal amount of research (reading reviews and customer anecdotes, for example) will keep you from getting burned by less-than-scrupulous online sellers. And if Amazon didn't have such a liberal return policy, you'd really be up $hit creek since you failed to do your due diligence when buying your Grados.

Yeah, it's Amazon's fault. What a joke.


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





kfscoll said:


> Yeah, it's Amazon's fault that you didn't do your research first and bought from an unauthorized dealer. Please. Even Grado themselves warn you that some resellers on Amazon aren't authorized..take a look for yourself at the Grado website. Seems to me if you were that concerned about getting your phones from an authorized dealer you'd have done a trivial amount of research before dropping 7 bills.
> It boggles my mind why anyone would want to buy from a dealer who doesn't allow returns. How the heck are you supposed to know whether you'll like a pair of headphones without trying them with your own equipment? Besides, It is illegal for retailers to resell returned merchandise as new. A minimal amount of research (reading reviews and customer anecdotes, for example) will keep you from getting burned by less-than-scrupulous online sellers. And if Amazon didn't have such a liberal return policy, you'd really be up $hit creek since you failed to do your due diligence when buying your Grados.
> Yeah, it's Amazon's fault. What a joke.


 
   
  Pretty Harsh on the man, especially considering that he probably knows what he did wrong and at this point it is really rude to chastise the poor guy.


----------



## shimmer n roar

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> That's just a real bummer Focker, especially concerning such a specialty item - it just goes to show the homogeneous nature of these on-line shack warehouses.
> 
> A Fiio L9 line out cable or a PS1000, a $5 item versus a $1695 item - same thing to the stock picking man behind the PC watching the orders roll through,
> it's just that - stock.
> ...


 
   
  internet sellers have given me access to headphones that weren't available where i live until recently. i've never had any problems buying from them and appreciate the convenience. i enjoy the anticipation that comes with tracking the package online as it wings its way here and the thrill of it arriving at my door.


----------



## kfscoll

posam said:


> Pretty Harsh on the man, especially considering that he probably knows what he did wrong and at this point it is really rude to chastise the poor guy.



I don't know. If he's blaming Amazon for his mistake, I doubt he thinks he did anything wrong. 

I just really have a problem with folks who find it easier to assign blame than accept responsibility. It's not Amazon's job to protect us from ourselves. I think Amazon (and Internet e-tailers in general) have really helped bring the head-fi hobby to a wider audience. If not for Internet sales I'd never have been able to experience the wide variety of gear that I have. Vilifying an Internet seller like Amazon for a bogus reason deserves a little harshness.


----------



## dorino

If you have trouble with Amazon start a case on their website. Even sellers with no returns will often take back defective merchandise -- That said, never buy products and expect warranty coverage without making sure.


----------



## iburdeinick

Quote: 





focker said:


> That video O-Mart posted gives a really nice look at the Maverick piece. I've heard lots of great feedback on it, and I think it's really sharp looking. There is also a Grand Fidelity tube DAC/headphone amp called the DAC-11 (http://shop.grantfidelity.com/Grant-Fidelity-TubeDAC-11-D-A-Converter.html) that uses the same chassis and also has fantastic reviews. The piece I've fallen for is the AudioEngine D1. When I got over my brain fart and realized that I didn't need to keep it hooked up to a computer, I pulled the trigger on the spot. I have my Apple Airport Express connected to it via my optical cable, and then I power the D1 with a simple USB adapter/wall charger. Actually, I needed to expand one of my power outlets and I came across this awesome belkin product (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0015DYMVO/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00) that has surge protection AND a couple of USB charge ports on it. It's perfect for the D1. Additionally, the headphone amp on the D1 is PERFECT for Grados and it sounds surprisingly good. I'm actually thinking of getting another D1 to use in my theater room for when I want to use the digital output of either my bluray player or my DirecTV box. I have really come to love watching tv and movies with headphones.
> 
> You've got a lot of really cool products to choose from!
> 
> You can see the AudioEngine D1 in action here...it's just to the right of my Meier Jazz amp just  under the top shelf. It's very small and extremely well built!


 
   
   
  Hi Focker! Thanks for all the input. Just found out about Grant Fidelity, had no idea the existed, well there still a lot of brands I'm clueless... and see in the picture, after watching their site, that you have the Tube processor, and it looks BIG.
  Well I just got back, and tried the RS1i and first impression is wow, the looks are amazing and they sound awesome! very neat. have to try them with more music, but overall they are the best headphones I have ever heard. not for all music but most of it. heard Marillion like never before, and from recording mp3 @320, comparing from memory with the 225is they are more rounded the bass, mids and treble blend beautifully, they are not as "harsh" as the 225i and have more detail and less grain... I still have to burn them and give you more impressions.
  Still looking for an amp/dac at this moment im geard to Burson HA160DS but who knows tomorrow. BTW great photo and equipment!
   
  Cheers


----------



## Riggaberto

The way the all the little electronic beeps sound in The Postal Service - The District Sleeps Alone Tonight on my 225s, absolutely magical


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





kfscoll said:


> Yeah, it's Amazon's fault that you didn't do your research first and bought from an unauthorized dealer. Please. Even Grado themselves warn you that some resellers on Amazon aren't authorized..take a look for yourself at the Grado website. Seems to me if you were that concerned about getting your phones from an authorized dealer you'd have done a trivial amount of research before dropping 7 bills.
> It boggles my mind why anyone would want to buy from a dealer who doesn't allow returns. How the heck are you supposed to know whether you'll like a pair of headphones without trying them with your own equipment? Besides, It is illegal for retailers to resell returned merchandise as new. A minimal amount of research (reading reviews and customer anecdotes, for example) will keep you from getting burned by less-than-scrupulous online sellers. And if Amazon didn't have such a liberal return policy, you'd really be up $hit creek since you failed to do your due diligence when buying your Grados.
> Yeah, it's Amazon's fault. What a joke.


 
   
   
   
  When amazon takes responsibility for FULFILLMENT on an order and the product is shipped from AMAZON, yes, I take issue with AMAZON sending me an open box product that clearly had visible damage. There's no amount of research, trivial or otherwise, that would have prevented this issue. Pointing out that "it's illegal for retailers to resell returned merchandise" is about as helpful as your condescending attitude.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





dorino said:


> If you have trouble with Amazon start a case on their website. Even sellers with no returns will often take back defective merchandise -- That said, never buy products and expect warranty coverage without making sure.


 
   
  Definitely...they took it back without any trouble and apologized for the mistake...I probably make about 12-15 purchases a month from Amazon..rarely, if ever do I have a problem.


----------



## Gwarmi

Yep and here's more weight for that argument against dealers who won't allow returns for reasons of 'change of mind' - imagine being that honest brick
   and mortar joint that is - you're doing the right thing, you're trying to make a living...ahhhh...but you did not count on one of these types of 
   (if you can call them that) 'customers' :-
   
   Here's a picture  :-
   
   
   
   I've known and do currently know guys like this - if you allow them to return for change of mind they will clean you out - their credit card is merely a means to open box
   every single headphone in the place - HD800, T1, Edition 10, LCD2, LCD3, W5000, PS1000 - once finished they will transfer that money to open box every single
   DAC and Headphone Amplifier in the place. Once done they want an absolute 100% return refund on the card or a double store credit.
   
   They wasted your time, efforts and costed you perhaps $3000+ in returns? Not their problem and they don't care, it's all about them - I think the picture
   saves me from further commentary and description.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





kfscoll said:


> Yeah, it's Amazon's fault that you didn't do your research first and bought from an unauthorized dealer. Please. Even Grado themselves warn you that some resellers on Amazon aren't authorized..take a look for yourself at the Grado website. Seems to me if you were that concerned about getting your phones from an authorized dealer you'd have done a trivial amount of research before dropping 7 bills.
> It boggles my mind why anyone would want to buy from a dealer who doesn't allow returns. How the heck are you supposed to know whether you'll like a pair of headphones without trying them with your own equipment? Besides, It is illegal for retailers to resell returned merchandise as new. A minimal amount of research (reading reviews and customer anecdotes, for example) will keep you from getting burned by less-than-scrupulous online sellers. And if Amazon didn't have such a liberal return policy, you'd really be up $hit creek since you failed to do your due diligence when buying your Grados.
> Yeah, it's Amazon's fault. What a joke.


 
   

 "Just a heads up for anyone interested...Electronics Expo (through Amazon.com) has the GS1000i for $795. However, they only have one pair left in stock (I ordered the next-to-last pair myself). I've never seen Grados for less than MSRP but Electronics Expo is an authorized dealer so now's the time to jump if you're in the market for the GS1000i!"
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/2295#post_8295586
   
  "They're definitely brand-new (and very clearly listed as such) and not open box. Amazon always makes a very clear distinction between new and used items."
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/2310#post_8295668
   
  "...the best part in this case is that the GS1000i's are "sold" by Electronics Expo but "fulfilled" by Amazon.  That means that they're stocked in an Amazon warehouse and never touched by Electronics Expo.  So, unless the original shipment of headphones to Amazon consisted of open-box items, it's pretty much a sure thing that the ones I've been mentioning are brand new."
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/2310#post_8296734
   
  "Well, I gotta say, you guys were exactly right.  I actually ordered two pair of GS1000i headphones from Electronics Expo (through Amazon.com) for $800 each.  Both pair arrived today.  One pair was missing the serial number from the box and the both the extension cord and the 1/4"-to-1/8" adapter were also missing.  The other pair appeared to be intact but the headphone serial number didn't match the serial number on the box.  So they were both definitely open box items sold as new.  Guess who I'll never buy from again?  That's right, Electronics Expo.  I just ordered a pair of GS1000i headphones from a vendor I know I can trust -- Crutchfield."
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/2325#post_8300774
   
   
  Sound familiar there, kfscoll?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  By the way, I'm sure you're right that EE is an authorized Grado reseller, but where did you confirm this exactly? EE is based in New Jersey, yet when you consult the authorized dealer locator on the Grado Labs home page, EE is not listed.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Yep and here's more weight for that argument against dealers who won't allow returns for reasons of 'change of mind' - imagine being that honest brick
> and mortar joint that is - you're doing the right thing, you're trying to make a living...ahhhh...but you did not count on one of these types of
> (if you can call them that) 'customers' :-
> 
> ...


 
   

 Great points


----------



## shimmer n roar

i think that's drawing a long bow. those kind of customers are in the minority. most customers are honest folk wanting to make a purchase, whether it be from a bricks and mortar store or an e-store.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





shimmer n roar said:


> i think that's drawing a long bow. those kind of customers are in the minority. most customers are honest folk wanting to make a purchase, whether it be from a bricks and mortar store or an e-store.


 
   
   
   Unfortunately it only takes a handful of guys like this to sink a 'Mom and Pop' store - 4 or 5 in fact would put a local audio store over the brink.
   
   Sorry mate - I know at least 4 or 5 guys like this just in Melbourne, it's not speculation and you're right overall - the majority suffer for it.


----------



## detoxguy

lol ok...now this makes no sense....
  Quote: 





focker said:


> 6 hours?? I need to look up saskatoon on a map...I didn't relize you were that far up there lol


 
   
  yeah...there are a few big box shops (best buy etc.) and one really decent high end audio shop (but no headphones really) here. Otherwise it's 5 hours to Edmonton or 6 hours to Calgary to actually hear some stuff in person. 
   
  God I love the internet and courier companies.


----------



## Gwarmi

Ok fellas, prepare for personal ridicule, and taking one look at this set-up would suggest it's entirely deserved, given the silliness at hand.
   
   That said, this is just a man trying to get the very best out of any 325+ Prestige Grado at hand - remember the real disconnect did
   occur after the advent of MP3 - something has been lost - that analogous connection with the music - this man is really just pioneering
   a solution that is available to almost all of us. This is not the final solution in the rapid, constantly evolving age of digital evolution,
   but this is regardless a picture of a man at work.
   
   (Disclaimer:- Always remember that your CD player, regardless of value is just a reader connected to a DAC section)


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Ok fellas, prepare for personal ridicule, and taking one look at this set-up would suggest it's entirely deserved, given the silliness at hand.
> 
> That said, this is just a man trying to get the very best out of any 325+ Prestige Grado at hand - remember the real disconnect did
> occur after the advent of MP3 - something has been lost - that analogous connection with the music - this man is really just pioneering
> ...


 
  Looks like he's having a go at making one of these himself..


----------



## our martin

I thought i would put a good song on that reminds me of when i'm in newyork..I am english so it's a fitting song since head-fi is newyork based after all i@m a dj and that's what we do ..


----------



## Gwarmi

@Our Martin - Good ol' Stingie is still my reference for the PS1000's - most notably his latest compilation
   (there are so many!) is a cracker :-
   
   
   
   There lies Grado gold on this album - Englishman In New York, It's Probably Me (tough to top Clapton's electric
   wailing on this track) and finally - a live rendition of Roxanne that I come back to again and again on the PS1000.
   
   Give me a new piece of hardware or kit and I find myself going back to that live Roxanne recording to see what
   else I can hear! A great demo for showing what the PS1000 can really do ..


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> @Our Martin - Good ol' Stingie is still my reference for the PS1000's - most notably his latest compilation
> (there are so many!) is a cracker :-
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Feels of gold is another good one and his daughters a good singer aswell...


----------



## kfscoll

focker said:


> Sound familiar there, kfscoll?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Big difference. I didn't blame Amazon for sending me an open-box item, I blamed the third-party vendor -- EE. I didn't do my research and I ignored those who told me that EE was prone to selling open-box items as new...and the price I paid was a big clue. Also, I was inaccurate in one of the statements I made. It turns out that the third-party does handle the merchandise at a certain point...they have to ship it to Amazon. It's very likely that EE shipped Amazon an open-box item. Amazon would've never known that it had been used previously without opening the box and inspecting it.

I will admit that I didn't know that your Grados were "Fulfilled by Amazon." You're right, no amount of research would've prevented you getting a defective item, but you still would've been able to tell that the third-party you actually purchased from wasn't an authorized dealer.

As for EE being an authorized dealer, I emailed Grado directly, explained that I was purchasing from EE through Amazon, and Grado replied that their factory warranty was still valid.

Nice work digging up my old posts BTW!


----------



## Riggaberto

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Ok fellas, prepare for personal ridicule, and taking one look at this set-up would suggest it's entirely deserved, given the silliness at hand.
> 
> That said, this is just a man trying to get the very best out of any 325+ Prestige Grado at hand - remember the real disconnect did
> occur after the advent of MP3 - something has been lost - that analogous connection with the music - this man is really just pioneering
> ...


 
   
  Would you mind, for those of us who have no idea what you're talking about?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





kfscoll said:


> Big difference. I didn't blame Amazon for sending me an open-box item, I blamed the third-party vendor -- EE. I didn't do my research and I ignored those who told me that EE was prone to selling open-box items as new...and the price I paid was a big clue. Also, I was inaccurate in one of the statements I made. It turns out that the third-party does handle the merchandise at a certain point...they have to ship it to Amazon. It's very likely that EE shipped Amazon an open-box item. Amazon would've never known that it had been used previously without opening the box and inspecting it.
> I will admit that I didn't know that your Grados were "Fulfilled by Amazon." You're right, no amount of research would've prevented you getting a defective item, but you still would've been able to tell that the third-party you actually purchased from wasn't an authorized dealer.
> As for EE being an authorized dealer, I emailed Grado directly, explained that I was purchasing from EE through Amazon, and Grado replied that their factory warranty was still valid.
> Nice work digging up my old posts BTW!


 
   
  Actually there's no difference at all. I blamed Amazon because Amazon was responsible. When items are fulfilled by them, they take FULL responsiblity for the quality and condition of it from the time you order until the time you receive it. You know how I know this? Because Amazon told me exactly that. So guess what...if I receive something that is clearly not in new condition, then I not only blame Amazon, but they blame themselves. That's why I buy so much from them, because I know they have my back.


----------



## kfscoll

focker said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fair enough. Amazon is indeed great to work with.

To my other beef (and I think you and I are on the same page with this one, Focker) I'd much, MUCH rather go through the minor hassle of having to return the occasional problem package than not have the option of returns at all. I still can't understand the logic of the poster who recommends only buying from shops with no return policy. Such a policy might be good for the store, but I see no circumstance where it's good for the consumer.


----------



## shimmer n roar

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Unfortunately it only takes a handful of guys like this to sink a 'Mom and Pop' store - 4 or 5 in fact would put a local audio store over the brink.
> 
> Sorry mate - I know at least 4 or 5 guys like this just in Melbourne, it's not speculation and you're right overall - the majority suffer for it.


 
   
  "mom and pop" specialist hi-fi stores have been around for many years and more power to them, but specialist headphone stores are recent additions to the streetscape. they began to spring up within the last couple of years in response to the burgeoning market for earphones and headphones triggered by the ipod, which was already being catered to by e-stores. but i get where you're coming from. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how long has your local bricks and mortar headphone dealer been in business?


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





shimmer n roar said:


> "mom and pop" specialist hi-fi stores have been around for many years and more power to them, but specialist headphone stores are recent additions to the streetscape. they began to spring up within the last couple of years in response to the burgeoning market for earphones and headphones triggered by the ipod, which was already being catered to by e-stores. but i get where you're coming from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   About 4 years and going strong - the range grows by the month, and demos are made available when an item is deemed in demand and supply is stable.
   
   The little stores cannot demo an item that is in short supply and yet in high demand - a great example of this would be Ray Samuels Dark Star 
   
   Exclusive, expensive and every Tom and Jerry wants to setup a tent and fire to audition it for 8 hours at a time - problem comes about when an actual
   'serious buyer' comes along and says '_Well mate, it has been out about 2 months - I want $500 off the RRP_'
   
   It cannot be done - Mr Samuels is a craftsman who cannot afford to discount his goodness to common buyers (via re-sellers)
   who want to pretend that his great gear is just another mass production item - Loser in this dilemma? You guessed it - Mom and Pop.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





kfscoll said:


> Fair enough. Amazon is indeed great to work with.
> To my other beef (and I think you and I are on the same page with this one, Focker) I'd much, MUCH rather go through the minor hassle of having to return the occasional problem package than not have the option of returns at all. I still can't understand the logic of the poster who recommends only buying from shops with no return policy. Such a policy might be good for the store, but I see no circumstance where it's good for the consumer.


 
   
  I definitely wouldn't want to go that route on a blind purchase, but I have to give my local guy credit. He doesn't have the Ps500s, 1000s, or GS1000s in stock, but he said he'd be happy to order any or all of the three in order for FrankATL and myself to audition them.  Sometimes with regular speakers it can really suck cause something may sound great at the stereo shop, but since the listening room is typically nothing at all like the room you'd be using at home, somtimes speakers can sound entirely different once you get them fired up. With headphones that's obviously not a factor, so I can see it both way: If they are willing to let me demo before purchase, I woulnd't mind a no-return policy. If not, however, then yeah, I'd buy from Amazon every time. I know that the small shop struggles these days, and that's a bummer. I remember the first time I set foot in a REAL audio shop and how blown away I was by how a legit audio rig sounded. My favorite shop here in ATL closed down a year ago, and I'm still not over that. They were my Magnepan guys and I loved going there. I dunno, I want what's best for the consumer, but I wish the litte guys had a more effective way to compete with the big boys. I wish I knew the answer.


----------



## Gwarmi

There is no answer - and unfortunately in the long run we will all be worse off. C'est La Vie.


----------



## shimmer n roar

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> About 4 years and going strong - the range grows by the month, and demos are made available when an item is deemed in demand and supply is stable.
> 
> The little stores cannot demo an item that is in short supply and yet in high demand - a great example of this would be Ray Samuels Dark Star
> 
> ...


 
   

 that sounds about right - four years isn't a long time. does your headphone store rely entirely on over the counter sales or is it selling on the internet as well?


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





shimmer n roar said:


> that sounds about right - four years isn't a long time. does your headphone store rely entirely on over the counter sales or is it selling on the internet as well?


 
   
   Both mate - online buy button but most Melbourne Head-Fiers would be nuts not to come in and demo all the gear before purchase - there have been
   a few blokes from the top of Australia up in Queensland just bite the bullet to come down to Melbourne for the day - usually because of a major flagship
   rig purchase - once you find yourself flying down over 4+ hours to visit a headphone store then you know it's a serious affliction!


----------



## our martin

I had to dj once in sydney australia on the dj ange show..It took me two days to get there and i were only on for one hour..I ended up going back on with my vocalists and recording a trance nation cd exclusively in front of a crowd of pleased ozzies! http://soundcloud.com/dj-ange/isolation039 I am on the first hour of this set..


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





our martin said:


> I had to dj once in sydney australia on the dj ange show..It took me two days to get there and i were only on for one hour..I ended up going back on with my vocalists and recording a trance nation cd exclusively in front of a crowd of pleased ozzies! http://soundcloud.com/dj-ange/isolation039 I am on the first hour of this set..


 
   
   
   

_Tony Wilson_: And tonight something equally epoch-making is taking place. See? They're applauding the DJ. Not the music, 
not the musician, not the creator, but the medium. 
This is it. The birth of rave culture. The beatification of the beat. The dance age. This is the moment when even the white man starts 
dancing. Welcome to Manchester.


----------



## detoxguy

As a man who grew up in the punk era this quote makes me sad...
  Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> _Tony Wilson_: And tonight something equally epoch-making is taking place. See? They're applauding the DJ. Not the music,
> not the musician, not the creator, but the medium.
> This is it. The birth of rave culture. The beatification of the beat. The dance age. This is the moment when even the white man starts
> dancing. Welcome to Manchester.


----------



## detoxguy

And before I get bashed I respect the fact that people have all sorts of different tastes in music etc. and I do understand that there is some significant talent with _some _DJs. I just view it like disco...awful. I like music made and performed by musicians. Some EDM is interesting to me for brief (one song) periods of time. I also do like dance rock (LCD soundsystem etc.) 
   
   
  IMO/To My Ears/disclaimer/disclaimer/disclaimer....
   
   
   
  ducks and hides.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





detoxguy said:


> As a man who grew up in the punk era this quote makes me sad...


 
   
  I grew up with ska music..


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





detoxguy said:


> And before I get bashed I respect the fact that people have all sorts of different tastes in music etc. and I do understand that there is some significant talent with _some _DJs. I just view it like disco...awful. I like music made and performed by musicians. Some EDM is interesting to me for brief (one song) periods of time. I also do like dance rock (LCD soundsystem etc.)
> 
> 
> IMO/To My Ears/disclaimer/disclaimer/disclaimer....
> ...


 
   
  I am making the music up as i am going along on a martin sound system live with my vocalists and playing keyboards aswell and dj ange is just making names up off the top of her head!


----------



## detoxguy

Quote: 





our martin said:


> I making the music up as i am going along on a martin sound system live with my vocalists and playing keyboards aswell and dj ange is just making names up off the top of her head!


 
   
  sweet. That I can appreciate immensely. What really doesn't appeal to me is a DJ simply spinning records, mixing other peoples music, in a room full of sweaty frat boys fist pumping like madmen...if that makes any sense. Live vocals/instrumentation is different IMO
   
  I'm going to go home from work and spin a Specials record...I've been inspired.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





detoxguy said:


> sweet. That I can appreciate immensely. What really doesn't appeal to me is a DJ simply spinning records, mixing other peoples music, in a room full of sweaty frat boys fist pumping like madmen...if that makes any sense. Live vocals/instrumentation is different IMO
> 
> I'm going to go home from work and spin a Specials record...I've been inspired.


 
   
   
   Here's a picture of the enemy - David Guetta - lameness incarnate :-


----------



## our martin

I have started doing the three day electric zoo festivals now..I did my first one 2011..


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Here's a picture of the enemy - David Guetta - lameness incarnate :-


 
   
  I played in beirut with above and beyond on there 400th trance around the world show.. They said that they just wanted me to pick the songs that they were going to play(well that's just what i thought i had to do)..And when i got there i had to play the songs live with them on stage in front of thousands of people.. Thank god for jack daniels! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://soundcloud.com/dbnb/sets/jaytech-live-trance-around-the


----------



## Dutchi MerenGue

does anyone know how much grado hf-2's go for on the used market nowadays? also to the maybe 1 or 2 of you that may have tried this out, how do grados sound with music like bachata and merengue?


----------



## iburdeinick

Has any one has tried or heard the Maverik Tubemagic D1?


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





iburdeinick said:


> Has any one has tried or heard the Maverik Tubemagic D1?


 
http://www.theaudiophile.net/threads/679-Maverick-Audio-Tubemagic-D1 Sounds like it@s a good option for the price and a headphone amp aswell and you can change the tubes which i would do straight away but that's just my opinion..


----------



## iburdeinick

Quote: 





our martin said:


> http://www.theaudiophile.net/threads/679-Maverick-Audio-Tubemagic-D1 Sounds like it@s a good option for the price and a headphone amp aswell and you can change the tubes which i would do straight away but that's just my opinion..


 
   
  Thanks Martin! I've been thinking about getting to start with., but not convinced 100%. Looks like it sounds great for the money but only does 16/48 (USB) and the DAC chip is not the latest generation, neither to say all the tech, still may sound good, but I would like impressive.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





iburdeinick said:


> Thanks Martin! I've been thinking about getting to start with., but not convinced 100%. Looks like it sounds great for the money but only does 16/48 (USB) and the DAC chip is not the latest generation, neither to say all the tech, still may sound good, but I would like impressive.


 
   
  Get the D1   Send it back if you don't like it.


----------



## our martin

http://www.mav-audio.com/base/product/tubemagic_d2 *the dac d1 is 24bit over optical and coaxial bu*t not over usb?  The dac d2 is 24bit over usb but has no headphone amp!


----------



## our martin

I would be looking at these, but that's just my opinion..http://www.head-fi.org/t/587526/three-dac...hrt-music-streamer-ii.../30  http://www.littledot.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=2242&start=0 cost will be around $300.. I have heard the hrt2 music streamer through a club sound system..A dj friend of mine had a small korg kaossilator that was only 16 bit and he used the hrt2 to make it 24bit and the sound improved tenfold..For a desk top system $300 is about the right price,you don't want to be going overboard..p.s Also they are plug and play and nice and neat no messing about with cables all over the place..


----------



## Gwarmi

Touching tubes in a demonstration video or any situation for that matter - tsk..tsk..tsk naughty, naughty very naughty


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





our martin said:


> http://www.mav-audio.com/base/product/tubemagic_d2 *the dac d1 is 24bit over optical and coaxial bu*t not over usb?  The dac d2 is 24bit over usb but has no headphone amp!


 
  I was actually referring to the AudioEngine D1   It does 24/192 over USB and optial and has a headphone amp that is ideal for Grados. For $169 it's really tough to beat!
   
  I think all your suggestions are great, though...definitely love the little Dot!!
   
  PS. The AudioEngine D1 has the same "super DAC" that is used in the very highly regarded Logitech Squeezebox Transporter, which retails for $1299.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





focker said:


> I was actually referring to the AudioEngine D1   It does 24/192 over USB and optial and has a headphone amp that is ideal for Grados. For $169 it's really tough to beat!
> 
> I think all your suggestions are great, though...definitely love the little Dot!!
> 
> PS. The AudioEngine D1 has the same "super DAC" that is used in the very highly regarded Logitech Squeezebox Transporter, which retails for $1299.


 
   
  Sounds like a bargain $169 for the audio engine d1 i agree..thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





http://www.whathifi.com/review/audioengine-d1 http://www.audioaffair.co.uk/Audioengine-D1-Premium.../product_5860 http://www.whathifi.com/review/hrt-music-streamer-ii I have only heard the hrt2 music streamer so i couldn't really comment on the audio engine d1s sound quality sorry..


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





our martin said:


> Sounds like a bargain $169 for the audio engine d1 i agree..thanks!


 
   
  I will admit I was reluctant, because the DAC I had in my main rig was a $700 tube DAC and I thought it would be a step down, but the little D1 is just great...I don't know if everyone knows about it, though, so trying to get the word out. I don't see any way to do better for a buck sixty-nine.


----------



## GL1TCH3D

How much amping do I need for the sr325is? Should a fiio e17 be sufficient? These are going to be the first grados I'm owning. Any mods I should take a look at? Are differences between pads very important? I read a bit on pad changes especially since the grado pads are uncomfortable...


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





focker said:


> I will admit I was reluctant, because the DAC I had in my main rig was a $700 tube DAC and I thought it would be a step down, but the little D1 is just great...I don't know if everyone knows about it, though, so trying to get the word out. I don't see any way to do better for a buck sixty-nine.


 
   
  I think he has really only got a couple of choices if he wants something at a nice price the audio engine d1 at $169 or if he can push it to $300 the hrt2 streamer with the the lil dot 1+!


----------



## iburdeinick

Quote: 





focker said:


> Get the D1   Send it back if you don't like it.


 
   
  TubeMagic D1 or Audioengine D1?


----------



## Mi-Fi-is-Lo

I bought my first Grado's around a month ago and as soon as I blasted some Thin Lizzy through them it was love at first listen! 
   
  I'm already saving up for a SR225i or SR325is


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





mi-fi-is-lo said:


> I bought my first Grado's around a month ago and as soon as I blasted some Thin Lizzy through them it was love at first listen!
> 
> I'm already saving up for a SR225i or SR325is


 
   
  Welcome to the club!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





iburdeinick said:


> TubeMagic D1 or Audioengine D1?


 
   
  Sorry, I meant the AudioEngine. I haven't heard the TubeMagic one, but I love the styling and have read lots of positive reviews. But I think the AudioEngine piece is one of the best bargains in audio right now, especially for Grado owners since the headamp is PERFECT for us.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





our martin said:


> I think he has really only got a couple of choices if he wants something at a nice price the audio engine d1 at $169 or if he can push it to $300 the hrt2 streamer with the the lil dot 1+!


 
   
  I agree...and I truly think you'd have to spend quite a bit more in order to hear an appreciable difference. It's unbelievable how much quality we can get today at such low prices...this was unheard of a few short years ago. I think I already mentioned it earlier, but I'm probably going to end up getting a 2nd D1 lol.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





gl1tch3d said:


> How much amping do I need for the sr325is? Should a fiio e17 be sufficient? These are going to be the first grados I'm owning. Any mods I should take a look at? Are differences between pads very important? I read a bit on pad changes especially since the grado pads are uncomfortable...


 
   
  You can run those 325s straight from your laptop, iPod, whatever. I'm in the camp that you can get more out of them, particularly once you get to the 325s, by using an amp, but others disagree with that. The E17 would be great. Can't really help you with mods, and the pad comfort thing is something I've always felt was overblown. My 325s aren't comfortable like my BeyerD T1s are, but I don't find them uncomfortable in the slightest. I know that some Grado owners enjoy trying the larger pads (G-cush?), but I've yet to do that. I was told to throw my pads in the washer with my clothes (using fabric softener) once or twice, and that's exactly what I did. I can wear my Grados for hours, but I know others don't find them as comfortable.
   
  Welcome to the club!!


----------



## iburdeinick

Quote: 





focker said:


> Sorry, I meant the AudioEngine. I haven't heard the TubeMagic one, but I love the styling and have read lots of positive reviews. But I think the AudioEngine piece is one of the best bargains in audio right now, especially for Grado owners since the headamp is PERFECT for us.


 
   
  Yes I thought you did... but you use another AMP in combination with the Audioengine D1, a tube AMP? 
   
  I have neither. Been reading and every time a new brand or model comes up to the equation, so I'm having a hard time deciding. I'm positive about de DAC (either Audioengine D1 / HRT) but still looking into AMPs Tube Vs SS Vs Hybrid still another variable to consider, I read that Tube AMP pair better with Grado.
   
  Also, like mentioned the're AMP/DAC that look appealing, So I don't know where to start yet.
   
  Cheers


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





iburdeinick said:


> Yes I thought you did... but you use another AMP in combination with the Audioengine D1, a tube AMP?
> 
> I have neither. Been reading and every time a new brand or model comes up to the equation, so I'm having a hard time deciding. I'm positive about de DAC (either Audioengine D1 / HRT) but still looking into AMPs Tube Vs SS Vs Hybrid still another variable to consider, I read that Tube AMP pair better with Grado.
> 
> ...


 
   
http://theenthusiastblog.com/2012/02/08/grado-rs1i-headphones/ I would snap that liittle dot 1+ with the hrt2 up but it's your choice..http://headphonesamplifier.com/little-dot-i-hybrid-tube-transistor-headpho...When you start looking at other alternatives your looking at paying top dollar prices..


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





iburdeinick said:


> Yes I thought you did... but you use another AMP in combination with the Audioengine D1, a tube AMP?
> 
> I have neither. Been reading and every time a new brand or model comes up to the equation, so I'm having a hard time deciding. I'm positive about de DAC (either Audioengine D1 / HRT) but still looking into AMPs Tube Vs SS Vs Hybrid still another variable to consider, I read that Tube AMP pair better with Grado.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yep, I had the LD amp first and then was looking for the DAC. I think a lot of people would be more than happy with the amp in the D1 and may not even feel like they need a separate amp with the Grados. And yep, I'm one of the folks who prefers tube amps which is why I use the D1 in conjunction with the little dot. When I first looked at the D1, I just didn't give it credit for how flexible it really is. You can use it as a stand alone, run it from the USB on your computer, connect it via optical from something like a transport/squeezebox/apple airport express, and then of course you have the headamp. AudioEngine also suggested you can use it with an iPod by getting a dock cable that has an optical end on it. It's not really portable, but it's transportable in case you want to take it for use somewhere else. It's just an incredibly well designed product that sounds fantastic.


----------



## iburdeinick

Yes Little Dot Read tons of good things about the + the MkII and MKIII theres a MKIV of tubes and they have SS versions + DAC/AMP. has anyone tried another besides the LD + ? Also going with Tubes what I've gathered is that the Woo A6 is the Best. I really can't tell because I've not compared them and also think that the LD is probably in the same league, just that it is made in China not the USA.
   
  Im going to make a decision latter on...


----------



## our martin

http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/hrt3/streamer2.html 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If you read the comments underneath the you tube video it says that the lil dot 1+ is the best headphone amp for the money and at $115 is a nice price. It's your choice but i know what i would be snapping up quick smart i can't hold you at gun point so all i can say is good luck..


----------



## iburdeinick

Quote: 





our martin said:


> http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/hrt3/streamer2.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  it reads : " This is my review of a cool little tube headphone amplifier. I've got many people asking me what the best choice in a headphone amp would be for between $100- $150 and I didn't have anything to reccommend to them until now. This little headphone amp is a powerhouse with great bass drive and just a touch of sweetness. It's hard to find anything not to like at this price point " 
It does not mention the little Dot +1
   
and After in the comments they mention LD+ but not by Clint. He has not tried, nor compared the LD+


----------



## Focker

Wow, that's a neat looking little amp! If both outputs can be used simultaneously, I may pick up one of those for my HT room for when I want to use headphones.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





iburdeinick said:


> it reads : " This is my review of a cool little tube headphone amplifier. I've got many people asking me what the best choice in a headphone amp would be for between $100- $150 and I didn't have anything to reccommend to them until now. This little headphone amp is a powerhouse with great bass drive and just a touch of sweetness. It's hard to find anything not to like at this price point "
> It does not mention the little Dot +1


 
   
  sorry if you look further down the page it says that the liittle dot 1+ goes for $115 and it is better than the ocean..saying that it looks like a nice headphone tube amp..http://www.littledot.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=815 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.audiophilechina.com/cp-show.asp?C_id=26&S_id2=2...


----------



## Focker

Impressions to follow!


----------



## heart banger-97

can anyone give me a help here?
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/567016/purely-sq-fullsized-vs-iems/30#post_8348249
  thanks


----------



## GL1TCH3D

focker said:


> Impressions to follow!




Gratz man. I ordered a brand new pair of SR325is from a member here. I'm very interested in hearing them since they'll be my first pair of grados =)
Will I be needing heavy amping? They're fairly easy to drive, no?


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





heart banger-97 said:


> can anyone give me a help here?
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/567016/purely-sq-fullsized-vs-iems/30#post_8348249
> thanks


 
   
http://www.whathifi.com/review/grado-gr10 The gr10 are supposed to sound like the sr325is so i would personally just get the gr10s..And the 325is leak sound so are no good for when your out and about..


----------



## 2000impreza

Quote: 





focker said:


> Impressions to follow!


 
   
   
  Good choice. The PS500 is one of my favorite Grado cans.


----------



## snapple10

Quote: 





2000impreza said:


> Good choice. The PS500 is one of my favorite Grado cans.


 
   
  +1
  I have been having so much fun with my pair, enjoy!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





gl1tch3d said:


> Gratz man. I ordered a brand new pair of SR325is from a member here. I'm very interested in hearing them since they'll be my first pair of grados =)
> Will I be needing heavy amping? They're fairly easy to drive, no?


 
   
  Thanks man 
   
  You must have missed my earlier post to ya: http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/2700#post_8347898
   
   
   
  Snapple and 2000: Thanks guys...I hope I have the same experience as you two!!


----------



## Gwarmi

Hey that's interesting Focker - the PS500's still come in the original Grado pizza box, I was expecting to see the slightly bigger generic white box that
   comes with the RS1i, GS1000 and PS1000 - probably because being a baby PS1K - it appears to make sense, guess not - that's Johnny G for you,
   likes to toss in a surprise every now and then!
   
   Speaking of amps and the PS500 - I do recall tracking down a very early video of the things when they first hit the scene, not sure if everyone recalls
   but the first PS500 batches hit China and South East Asia - even before most US stores had delivery - some guys from Malaysia in a Youtube clip were
   listening to them out of a Schiit Lyr and the volume appeared to be beyond 11 o clock or so - I have not read about many Grado drivers failures resulting from
   this combination, but it's interesting because Mr Stoddard at Schiit states that he does not recommend any easy to drive low impedance headphone at
   high volume with the Lyr. The AT's may be different because they have a fairly high power loading, the W5000 for example can take 2Watts supposedly.
   
   "Make no mistake: even though Lyr is the same size as Asgard and Valhalla, it’s one of the most powerful headphone 
amplifiers you can buy. We will not be responsible if you blow up your headphones with it!
   
   That said, I believe Malveaux and a few others have reported no such issues with the 325


----------



## GL1TCH3D

focker said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




aha, I guess I did miss your post =) Thanks.




gwarmi said:


> Hey that's interesting Focker - the PS500's still come in the original Grado pizza box, I was expecting to see the slightly bigger generic white box that
> comes with the RS1i, GS1000 and PS1000 - probably because being a baby PS1K - it appears to make sense, guess not - that's Johnny G for you,
> likes to toss in a surprise every now and then!
> 
> ...




I listen to my beyer T5p at 40-50% volume from my ipod, I don't think I'll be using the most powerful amp on full blast with my 325s xP Especially since I'll be in a quieter place when listening to my 325s, I don't think I need to raise the volume that much.




focker said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess I'll throw them in the wash too =) I've heard about that too but do they really soften up that much?
The reason I ask is because I didn't find any of the grados (mostly the high end ones) that uncomfortable at SSI but at the same time, I only used them for like max 15 minutes.


----------



## Heathen999

Quote: 





focker said:


> Impressions to follow!


 
   
  Congrats Focker, cant wait to hear what you think of them.


----------



## heart banger-97

Quote: 





our martin said:


> http://www.whathifi.com/review/grado-gr10 The gr10 are supposed to sound like the sr325is so i would personally just get the gr10s..And the 325is leak sound so are no good for when your out and about..


 
   
  thanks for your impression, but I can't find any comparison on  what hifi website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't want to use sr325 out door (I will use IEM when I'm on the road)


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





gl1tch3d said:


> I guess I'll throw them in the wash too =) I've heard about that too but do they really soften up that much?
> The reason I ask is because I didn't find any of the grados (mostly the high end ones) that uncomfortable at SSI but at the same time, I only used them for like max 15 minutes.


 
   
  My pads for the SR80s softened up to where it was easily noticeable by my lady friend...they dont' come out of the dryer like velour, but it takes away the scratch for those who are troubled by it.
   
  I did it more so that I could see if it worked, since I didn't want to pass along the suggestion if it was crap lol. I find Grados perfectly comfortable...don't understand people who love their sound but don't buy them simply because of the comfort...but then again, to each their own!


----------



## GL1TCH3D

heart banger-97 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




F*&% what people think about your music =]
I see people all the time (well, often enough) wearing grados in public. Don't be ashamed.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





heathen999 said:


> Congrats Focker, cant wait to hear what you think of them.


 
   
  Just finished a 45 min "out of the box" listening session. First impressions are that they look and feel like the 325s, which is a good thing cause I love my 325s   Biggest differences so far? 1) Sound stage. I've always felt the Grado sound stage was "realistic", especially considering we're talking about headphones and not speakers, but those who wish the sound stage were just a bit bigger will be happy (or at least happIER) with the 500s. 2) The bass. This is a very stark contrast to the 325s. It's still that GRado quality bass that I like, meaning it's very crisp and tight...not bloated or boomy...but it's clearly more prominent than it is on the 325s. Those are the two immediate differences that I notice. Additionally, I would have never guess that they would sound this similar to the 325s on the top end. The 325s are bright-ER, but these are still bright enough that I wouldn't call them neutral by any means. They maintain that Grado house sound that I love, and I'm very happy about that.
   
  The really good news? Not only are they not broken in, but so far I've only listened on my laptop   I haven't even fired them up with my amp and DAC yet, so hopefully I have yet to even hear how good they'll sound. Overall, just based on very early impressions, the upgrade is not as significant as the jump from 80s to 325s...if I had to quantify it (and again, this is based ONLY on initial impressions from the laptop), I'd say the jump from 325s to 500s is about 30% as significant as from 80s to 325s. For me to have considered it a worthy upgrade, I simply was hoping for something noticeable...so already these have exceeded my hopes, which, again, I'm very happy about.
   
  I'm heading out for a while and will allow them to break it a bit...later tonight I'll let them play with the Little Dot 
   
  Bottom Line? They aren't going back.


----------



## Heathen999

Quote: 





focker said:


> Just finished a 45 min "out of the box" listening session. First impressions are that they look and feel like the 325s, which is a good thing cause I love my 325s   Biggest differences so far? 1) Sound stage. I've always felt the Grado sound stage was "realistic", especially considering we're talking about headphones and not speakers, but those who wish the sound stage were just a bit bigger will be happy (or at least happIER) with the 500s. 2) The bass. This is a very stark contrast to the 325s. It's still that GRado quality bass that I like, meaning it's very crisp and tight...not bloated or boomy...but it's clearly more prominent than it is on the 325s. Those are the two immediate differences that I notice. Additionally, I would have never guess that they would sound this similar to the 325s on the top end. The 325s are bright-ER, but these are still bright enough that I wouldn't call them neutral by any means. They maintain that Grado house sound that I love, and I'm very happy about that.
> 
> The really good news? Not only are they not broken in, but so far I've only listened on my laptop   I haven't even fired them up with my amp and DAC yet, so hopefully I have yet to even hear how good they'll sound. Overall, just based on very early impressions, the upgrade is not as significant as the jump from 80s to 325s...if I had to quantify it (and again, this is based ONLY on initial impressions from the laptop), I'd say the jump from 325s to 500s is about 30% as significant as from 80s to 325s. For me to have considered it a worthy upgrade, I simply was hoping for something noticeable...so already these have exceeded my hopes, which, again, I'm very happy about.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Nice!!! Thanks Focker, cant wait to hear what you think once there hooked up to the amp. If there this good, now I would say there going to do nothing but get better.


----------



## FrankATL

focker said:


> Bottom Line? They aren't going back.




Congrats man. I'm really excited to place my order now. Your description of early impressions sounds exactly how I hoped they'd sound. 

And it's really nice to see those came with the sticker on the box.


----------



## kfscoll

Quote: 





focker said:


> Impressions to follow!


 
   
  Nice.  If you don't mind me asking, where'd you get 'em from...your local guy or online?
   
  If there were a local place around here that'd let me listen to the PS1000s before buying, I'd go that route, but unfortunately, there isn't.  It'll be Amazon yet again for me.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





kfscoll said:


> Nice.  If you don't mind me asking, where'd you get 'em from...your local guy or online?
> 
> If there were a local place around here that'd let me listen to the PS1000s before buying, I'd go that route, but unfortunately, there isn't.  It'll be Amazon yet again for me.


 
   
  I went with Amazon, but I verified that it was an authorized reseller (HiDef Lifestyle) even though it was fulfilled by Amazon. So take it easy on me this time, okay? lol


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





frankatl said:


> Congrats man. I'm really excited to place my order now. Your description of early impressions sounds exactly how I hoped they'd sound.
> And it's really nice to see those came with the sticker on the box.


 
  LOL, the sticker was the first thing I looked for!
   
  Honestly, so far they're exactly what I wanted, too. If someone has "night and day better" expectations for them over the 325s, they'll be disappointed. If they're hoping for a very reasonable improvement in performance considering the law of dimishing returns when they go higher and higher up the line, then they'll be thrilled. Just based on the conversations we've had, I feel very confident that you'll love 'em.


----------



## kfscoll

focker said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha ha, it's all good! Congrats on your new headphones. I'm jealous!

Only reason I'm going with PS1000s over PS500s is because I find the circumaural 'phones much more comfortable than the supra-aural ones. Plus, I think they'll sound more, uh, "different" than my SR325is's. I love my 325s but I want something at least a little bit different. I was slightly underwhelmed with the GS1000is and the pair that I had had significant QC issues. I hope to have my PS1000s in a couple weeks...likely from the same vendor as you!

Congrats again and keep us posted with your impressions!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





kfscoll said:


> Ha ha, it's all good! Congrats on your new headphones. I'm jealous!
> Only reason I'm going with PS1000s over PS500s is because I find the circumaural 'phones much more comfortable than the supra-aural ones. Plus, I think they'll sound more, uh, "different" than my SR325is's. I love my 325s but I want something at least a little bit different. I was slightly underwhelmed with the GS1000is and the pair that I had had significant QC issues. I hope to have my PS1000s in a couple weeks...likely from the same vendor as you!
> Congrats again and keep us posted with your impressions!


 
   
  That should be a really nice upgrade going from the 325s to the PS1000s...I can't wait to hear those bad boys!


----------



## Magick Man

kfscoll said:


> Ha ha, it's all good! Congrats on your new headphones. I'm jealous!
> Only reason I'm going with PS1000s over PS500s is because I find the circumaural 'phones much more comfortable than the supra-aural ones. Plus, I think they'll sound more, uh, "different" than my SR325is's. I love my 325s but I want something at least a little bit different. I was slightly underwhelmed with the GS1000is and the pair that I had had significant QC issues. I hope to have my PS1000s in a couple weeks...likely from the same vendor as you!
> Congrats again and keep us posted with your impressions!




You know, the PS500s sound awesome with G cushions and they're only $40.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





kfscoll said:


> Ha ha, it's all good! Congrats on your new headphones. I'm jealous!
> Only reason I'm going with PS1000s over PS500s is because I find the circumaural 'phones much more comfortable than the supra-aural ones. Plus, I think they'll sound more, uh, "different" than my SR325is's. I love my 325s but I want something at least a little bit different. I was slightly underwhelmed with the GS1000is and the pair that I had had significant QC issues. I hope to have my PS1000s in a couple weeks...likely from the same vendor as you!
> Congrats again and keep us posted with your impressions!


 
   
  Sorry to hear you were underwhelmed with the GS-1000i,but i doubt you'll be overwhelmed with the PS-1000,in my opinion,they both have a simillar sound signature.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> Just finished a 45 min "out of the box" listening session. First impressions are that they look and feel like the 325s, which is a good thing cause I love my 325s   Biggest differences so far? 1) Sound stage. I've always felt the Grado sound stage was "realistic", especially considering we're talking about headphones and not speakers, but those who wish the sound stage were just a bit bigger will be happy (or at least happIER) with the 500s. 2) The bass. This is a very stark contrast to the 325s. It's still that GRado quality bass that I like, meaning it's very crisp and tight...not bloated or boomy...but it's clearly more prominent than it is on the 325s. Those are the two immediate differences that I notice. Additionally, I would have never guess that they would sound this similar to the 325s on the top end. The 325s are bright-ER, but these are still bright enough that I wouldn't call them neutral by any means. They maintain that Grado house sound that I love, and I'm very happy about that.
> 
> The really good news? Not only are they not broken in, but so far I've only listened on my laptop   I haven't even fired them up with my amp and DAC yet, so hopefully I have yet to even hear how good they'll sound. Overall, just based on very early impressions, the upgrade is not as significant as the jump from 80s to 325s...if I had to quantify it (and again, this is based ONLY on initial impressions from the laptop), I'd say the jump from 325s to 500s is about 30% as significant as from 80s to 325s. For me to have considered it a worthy upgrade, I simply was hoping for something noticeable...so already these have exceeded my hopes, which, again, I'm very happy about.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Gongratz on the 500,glad to hear you're enjoying them


----------



## esn89

I started my venture into the world of Grado in January of 2012 where I bought myself a pair of sr325is as an Christmas present.  I originally was shopping for the DT880 but after hearing some Grados, I was blown away.  Ever since, I can't imagine listening to my rock and metal with any other headphone.
   
  Fast forward four months (I think my sr325is were still burning in), I pulled the trigger and bought a pair of RS-1i. 
   
  Yup, Grado all the way.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





esn89 said:


> I started my venture into the world of Grado in January of 2012 where I bought myself a pair of sr325is as an Christmas present.  I originally was shopping for the DT880 but after hearing some Grados, I was blown away.  Ever since, I can't imagine listening to my rock and metal with any other headphone.
> 
> Fast forward four months (I think my sr325is were still burning in), I pulled the trigger and bought a pair of RS-1i.
> 
> Yup, Grado all the way.


 
   
  Nice


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Gongratz on the 500,glad to hear you're enjoying them


 
   

 Thanks STacker...definitely a nice step up, but without taking anything away from the 325s...plan to keep both phones in rotation for sure!


----------



## shimmer n roar

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Both mate - online buy button but most Melbourne Head-Fiers would be nuts not to come in and demo all the gear before purchase - there have been
> a few blokes from the top of Australia up in Queensland just bite the bullet to come down to Melbourne for the day - usually because of a major flagship
> rig purchase - once you find yourself flying down over 4+ hours to visit a headphone store then you know it's a serious affliction!


 
   

 this thread moves along at quite a good clip. it would be interesting to know how the figures compare for over the counter and internet sales. find out and get back to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  you've had your RS1i and PS1000 for a while now, any further thoughts on how they compare? does one sound more resolving and "transparent" than the other?


----------



## JCRW

Hi everyone,
   
  I have been using the Grado SR80's for a few years now and I have the urge to upgrade.  I am more specifically looking at getting a set of RS1i's or the PS500's but I am struggling with the decision.  There are no local stores that have these models in stock to audition (highest model I could test out were the RS2i's and they were very nice) so I have to make a blind purchase.  My taste from previous auditions gravitated towards the SR225i's and the RS2i's if that helps in any way.  I found the SR325is to be a little too revealing and bright for my taste (I couldn't even make it through one song by CCR as an example.
   
  I will listen to anything as light as Nat King Cole all the way up to metal (Opeth).  Mostly listen to rock (60's - Current), pop & blues.  Just wondering if the RS1i or the PS500 would be better suited towards this music.


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote: 





jcrw said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been using the Grado SR80's for a few years now and I have the urge to upgrade.  I am more specifically looking at getting a set of RS1i's or the PS500's but I am struggling with the decision.  There are no local stores that have these models in stock to audition (highest model I could test out were the RS2i's and they were very nice) so I have to make a blind purchase.  My taste from previous auditions gravitated towards the SR225i's and the RS2i's if that helps in any way.  I found the SR325is to be a little too revealing and bright for my taste (I couldn't even make it through one song by CCR as an example.
> 
> I will listen to anything as light as Nat King Cole all the way up to metal (Opeth).  Mostly listen to rock (60's - Current), pop & blues.  Just wondering if the RS1i or the PS500 would be better suited towards this music.


 
   
  Either version is great with "all things acoustic," and the music you listen to.   You'll be delighted with either one.  
   
  The RS1i's probably have a bit more treble energy, than the PS500's.  But, with a well matched amp (low impedence, high current output - most SS and Hybrid amps), and well burnt in the RS1/RS1i's are not strident.  Really... no Grado is when properly set up and burnt in... and... perhaps, with the "tape mod" around the outside edge of the cushions (which also improves their soundstage).
   
  But... I think I may slightly prefer the PS500's - a very rich, weighty sound, with great detail and resolution, with a bit more air and soundstage than the RS1/RS1i's.  They have none of the treble emphasis of the 325/325i's.  So... my vote would be to go with the PS500's.   
   
  A tough decision.


----------



## Holleyman

The ever expanding Grado family collection


----------



## asmoday

Quote: 





holleyman said:


> The ever expanding Grado family collection


 
   
  Nice collection, Holleyman. I cant wait to get my first ones. Still trying to decide what I want.


----------



## iburdeinick

Quote: 





jcrw said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been using the Grado SR80's for a few years now and I have the urge to upgrade.  I am more specifically looking at getting a set of RS1i's or the PS500's but I am struggling with the decision.  There are no local stores that have these models in stock to audition (highest model I could test out were the RS2i's and they were very nice) so I have to make a blind purchase.  My taste from previous auditions gravitated towards the SR225i's and the RS2i's if that helps in any way.  I found the SR325is to be a little too revealing and bright for my taste (I couldn't even make it through one song by CCR as an example.
> 
> I will listen to anything as light as Nat King Cole all the way up to metal (Opeth).  Mostly listen to rock (60's - Current), pop & blues.  Just wondering if the RS1i or the PS500 would be better suited towards this music.


 
   
  Hi had the 225is for almost a month and auditioned the PS500 the sound is totally different, the latter has a tubing sound, more Bass that invades the mids that are recessed, treble is perfect. So opted for the RS1i that has more of the forwardness of the mids and is more alike the 225is. For the music you are listening the RS1i for sure, but better try them both to make your own decision. Let me know what you decide.
   
  Cheers


----------



## JCRW

Quote: 





gradofan2 said:


> Either version is great with "all things acoustic," and the music you listen to.   You'll be delighted with either one.
> 
> The RS1i's probably have a bit more treble energy, than the PS500's.  But, with a well matched amp (low impedence, high current output - most SS and Hybrid amps), and well burnt in the RS1/RS1i's are not strident.  Really... no Grado is when properly set up and burnt in... and... perhaps, with the "tape mod" around the outside edge of the cushions (which also improves their soundstage).
> 
> ...


 
   Thank you for your help with the comparison of the two headphones.  It really looks like it will be a tough decision on what to order.  I may take a few days to figure it out but I think I will be happy with the decision regardless.  Both the RS1i and the PS500 sound like they are great candidates in their price range.


----------



## JCRW

Quote: 





iburdeinick said:


> Hi had the 225is for almost a month and auditioned the PS500 the sound is totally different, the latter has a tubing sound, more Bass that invades the mids that are recessed, treble is perfect. So opted for the RS1i that has more of the forwardness of the mids and is more alike the 225is. For the music you are listening the RS1i for sure, but better try them both to make your own decision. Let me know what you decide.
> 
> Cheers


 
   This helps a lot as well, thank you!  I did like a lot of the characteristics of the 225i's when I had a chance to listen to them, so I may very well end up with the RS1i's.  Will hopefully have an update in the next few days with the final decision. Cheers!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





gradofan2 said:


> Either version is great with "all things acoustic," and the music you listen to.   You'll be delighted with either one.
> 
> The RS1i's probably have a bit more treble energy, than the PS500's.  But, with a well matched amp (low impedence, high current output - most SS and Hybrid amps), and well burnt in the RS1/RS1i's are not strident.  Really... no Grado is when properly set up and burnt in... and... perhaps, with the "tape mod" around the outside edge of the cushions (which also improves their soundstage).
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's a good description on how the PS500 compare with the RS1i,i also came to the same conclusion,in my case i ended up choosing the 500,but a week later i ordered the PS-1000 and never looked back,i still think that the PS-500 is the better deal at one third the price


----------



## Cla55clown

Wow, I'm seeing a lot of new threads popping up about Grados lately. It's like every 3rd thread is a Grado question.
   
  I just joined the ranks with my RS1 purchase from a guy on Craigslist and I'm quite impressed with the sound. I was re-ripping my entire CD collection to my new PC and noticed I have a lot of rock CDs and that got me looking at the Grado line. 
   
  Now to find a proper amp for my new cans. Open to suggestions....
  Subscribed!!


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





cla55clown said:


> Wow, I'm seeing a lot of new threads popping up about Grados lately. It's like every 3rd thread is a Grado question.
> 
> I just joined the ranks with my RS1 purchase from a guy on Craigslist and I'm quite impressed with the sound. I was re-ripping my entire CD collection to my new PC and noticed I have a lot of rock CDs and that got me looking at the Grado line.
> 
> ...


 
  It depends on how much you want to pay either lil dot schiit or woo audio are good options..you would need a decent dac like the hrt2 music steamer to get the best out of the tube amps though..


----------



## iburdeinick

Quote: 





cla55clown said:


> Wow, I'm seeing a lot of new threads popping up about Grados lately. It's like every 3rd thread is a Grado question.
> 
> I just joined the ranks with my RS1 purchase from a guy on Craigslist and I'm quite impressed with the sound. I was re-ripping my entire CD collection to my new PC and noticed I have a lot of rock CDs and that got me looking at the Grado line.
> 
> ...


 
  Hi, I just got last week the RS1i and looking for an AMP+DAC,  AMP/DAC. The best option I found out so far are: Music Fidelity M1HPA., Benchmarck DAC1 HDR, Burson Audio HA160DS, Woo Audio A6... I'm still deciding and looking


----------



## Twinster

Best match still the MAD Ear+ HD with a good NOS 5751



cla55clown said:


> Wow, I'm seeing a lot of new threads popping up about Grados lately. It's like every 3rd thread is a Grado question.
> 
> I just joined the ranks with my RS1 purchase from a guy on Craigslist and I'm quite impressed with the sound. I was re-ripping my entire CD collection to my new PC and noticed I have a lot of rock CDs and that got me looking at the Grado line.
> 
> ...


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





iburdeinick said:


> Hi, I just got last week the RS1i and looking for an AMP+DAC,  AMP/DAC. The best option I found out so far are: Music Fidelity M1HPA., Benchmarck DAC1 HDR, Burson Audio HA160DS, Woo Audio A6... I'm still deciding and looking


 
  This is one of the best dacs you can get the naim dac it costs nearly two grand in england but i think with the shipping you would have to spend a small fortune for it in the usa,  but still worth considering if you were going down the woo audio wes and stax sr009 route..But getting back to the best amp for the rs1i if you are getting a better dac get the better tube amp like the wa6, I am getting the wa6 for my hd800 with the naim unitiqute..http://www.whathifi.com/Review/Naim-UnitiQute/ http://www.whathifi.com/Review/Naim-DAC/ I have only heard the naim ndx paired with a krell 402e and martin logan clx art speakers and it sounded like an expensive sacd player it was that good..http://www.whathifi.com/review/naim-ndx


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





shimmer n roar said:


> this thread moves along at quite a good clip. it would be interesting to know how the figures compare for over the counter and internet sales. find out and get back to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   It sure does! I've noticed that it really has ramped up the pace of late - hard to say as for the split between counter and i
   internet sales, simply because Melbourne is still an emerging market I believe in terms of beginner Head-Fiers - the best sign
   that suggests this occurence - AT-M50's appear to be everywhere!
   
   I can still recall getting mine years ago and receiving ghostly stares on the tram or train - now the humble the Shure 440/840 and
   M50 are common sightings on the morning commute - guess what this really means (especially in relation to Grado goodness)
   is that  not all of those new Head-Fiers will go on to grow their headphone curiosity but a lot of them will - they will ask themselves '
_ These are ok, but what else is out there?_'
   
   This is going to translate into good counter sales as these first time folks find that they want a venue who allows them to
   demo the more expensive gear. Just a shame that the only guy who holds Grado in Australia for the time being does not offer
   demos - Melburnians have speculated as to why over the years but he remains firm - no demos.
   
   The biggest difference to my ears between the RS1 and the PS1000 (or any can I've heard for that matter) is best illustrated
   with a bit of a graph called the The *Fletcher–Munson curves*
   
Tyll Hertsen delved into this area of science when explaining how the PS1000 sounds absolutely great at low volume with no 
 apparent loss in detail and separation - I discovered this almost immediately when I got my pair, they seemed to respond to 
 volume knob twiddling quite unlike any other set of cans I'd ever owned before - mids on some recordings could be moved 
 closer or further back simply by increasing or decreasing the volume - now the foreground and background instrument 
 volume will also change but it does not sound quite as linear as with the RS1i or any other can like let's say the Audeze range 
 or even the HD800 which tend to exhibit a more constant volume
   
   
* *
  

   

   


   
   
   
  "The first research on the topic of how the ear hears different frequencies at different levels was conducted by Fletcher and Munson in 1933. In 1937 they created the first equal-loudness curves.[2] Until recently, it was common to see the term 'Fletcher–Munson' used to refer to equal-loudness contours generally, even though a re-determination was carried out by Robinson and Dadson in 1956 , which became the basis for an ISO 226 standard.


----------



## Focker

Hey fellow Grado fans...just another quick update on the PS-500s. I spent a LOT of time with them last night, fell asleep with them on, and then fired them up again this morning. I got through all sorts of different types of music and a couple of different amps.
   
  First the amps...Whereas I really preferred the 325s with tubes, I fired up my solid state Meier Jazz amp and the PS-500s were fantastic with it. I think this may be where the fact that the 500s measure as having less treble energy comes into play. The 325s with solid state amps can actually become a bit too bright for me, but the 500s and the Meier amp were sounding really, really good. I usually keep a tube buffer on the signal path for the Meier anyway, so I'll almost always use my Grados and my T1s with tubes, but it was really interesting to see how good the 500s sounded with a very good solid state amp.
   
  The 500s do scale with amps more than the 325s and the 80s do. All the Grados I have sound good running from my laptop, iPod and Kindle, but clearly a better amp does improve things, especially with the 500s. I continue to be very pleased with the sound stage, as it's slightly larger than the 325s. I had my iTunes streaming to my headphone rig on shuffle, and the bass on the 500s literally made me jump a couple times when the track started that way. They aren't in the same class as my T1s in terms of bass, but they are a step up from the 325s and the low end is very pleasant.
   
  I really can't come up with many negatives with these...if you are a fan of Grados, I honestly can't see anyone not loving them. If I had to nitpick, part of me wishes the styling were a bit more different so as to distinguish it a bit more from the 325s (from a distance I honeslty can't tell which is which), but I'm just reaching for anything negative to say here lol. I will asjust my "upgrade percentage" just a bit more now that I've spent with with my amps...I'd say that the upgrade from 325s to 500s is about 30-35% of the upgrade from 80s to 325s. If you're not sure what I mean by that, just let me know and I'll explain further. But as most of us know, the higher you go in audio quality, the less the improvement will be per dollar spent. That's just a general rule...there are exceptions, of course.
   
  The 500s are clearly a very worthy addition to the Grado line and I can easily see why many people consider them as the top value point along with the 225s.


----------



## Cla55clown

Quote: 





our martin said:


> It depends on how much you want to pay either lil dot schiit or woo audio are good options..you would need a decent dac like the hrt2 music steamer to get the best out of the tube amps though..


 
  I've had Schiit on my radar for a while now but I think I'll go with a Little Dot I+ hybrid for now paired with my E10 DAC and then just work up from there....the next upgrade of course being a dedicated discrete desktop DAC (say that 5 times fast, GO!). I also hear that I need to switch out my bowl pads for the original flat pads according to one of the RS gurus in the RS owners thread.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





cla55clown said:


> I've had Schiit on my radar for a while now but I think I'll go with a Little Dot I+ hybrid for now paired with my E10 DAC and then just work up from there....the next upgrade of course being a dedicated discrete desktop DAC (say that 5 times fast, GO!). I also hear that I need to switch out my bowl pads for the original flat pads according to one of the RS gurus in the RS owners thread.


 
  You'll love the LD I+...for an inexpensive tube upgrade, I recommend the AEG/Telefunken tubes. I paid about $32 for the pair and very happy with how things sound currently. There's an entire tube rolling thread for the LD I+ on here somewhere though, if you want other options. Lots of directions to go in.


----------



## GL1TCH3D

I auditioned a pair of sr325is today in anticipation of receiving my own pair. Wow. Can't wait 
One more question, is there really a difference between the sr325i and sr325is? Or is it really just the cup color that's different.


----------



## theRunawayV

I love grado! I currently am still using my sr60i's but my sr325i's just shipped! Can't wait to begin the burn in process.


----------



## Focker

Wow, all these new Grado owners!! Welcome aboard everyone!


----------



## davidgotsa

I miss my SR80i...


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





davidgotsa said:


> I miss my SR80i...


 
  What happened to them? You just found something you liked better? If you're anywhere near Atlanta you can borrow mine


----------



## davidgotsa

Well, I had to sell them because I needed the cash at the moment to pay for a flight (a few weeks ago). I don't anymore and I'm seriously thinking about buying some Grados now, even though I have technically better headphones. 
   
  I live in Europe, close enough.


----------



## Boss429

Nice review Focker. Sounds like there really something special. 
   
  Even with all that, I think I still might go with the 325is again since I now have a tube amp and dont see myself keeping the solid state.


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





boss429 said:


> Nice review Focker. Sounds like there really something special.
> 
> Even with all that, I think I still might go with the 325is again since I now have a tube amp and dont see myself keeping the solid state.


 
  What tube amp?


----------



## Boss429

Quote: 





posam said:


> What tube amp?


 
   
  Little Dot MK II


----------



## detoxguy

Quote: 





twinster said:


> Best match still the MAD Ear+ HD with a good NOS 5751


 
  +1
   
  I own the Lyr, LD1+, and the MAD Ear + HD
   
  With my RS1i my go to will always be the MAD, hands down the best pairing I've ever heard. It doesn't have the power to drive my HE500's (god I wish it did) and the LD1+ is good enough that I keep it for my desktop rig but the MAD is audio bliss with Grados. I realize I sound like a broken record on this but I get all tingly when I think about how good this combination is. When I was researching an amp to pair with my Grados I kept coming across people like MacedonianHero etc. singing the praises of Dr. Peppard's amps and I'm so glad I listened.


----------



## Gwarmi

For anyone looking at a Fiio E17 but does not mind hanging out and spending $399USD for something a lot nicer then this
   unit should be very good for a USB powered DAC / Portable Amp
   
   Furutech ADL Stride - took a happy snap this morning at my local audio store - might be able to demo one down the
   track, the amp section is based on the previous ADL Cruise which was in my opinion one of the best Grado matches
   this side of a Ray Samuels P-51 - but this thing adds a 24/96 Wolfson 8716 DAC - should be considerably nicer than
   the E17, still made in Japan too which is surprising given the reasonable price.


----------



## shimmer n roar

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> It sure does! I've noticed that it really has ramped up the pace of late - hard to say as for the split between counter and i
> internet sales, simply because Melbourne is still an emerging market I believe in terms of beginner Head-Fiers - the best sign
> that suggests this occurence - AT-M50's appear to be everywhere!
> 
> ...


 
   
  yep, i'm familiar with the fletcher-munson curve and the wikipedia entry you're quoting, as well as tyll hertsen's article on the GS1000 and PS1000. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 high praise indeed from someone who is not a fan of the grado sound and john grado's "tuned by ear" approach to making headphones.
   
  the ps1000 is more than twice the price of the rs1i and what i'm trying to find out from people who have heard both phones, is whether there is a clear step-up in sound quality in a technical sense. i appreciate that the ps1000 is described as majestic due to its larger soundstage, but is it more resolving, does it have noticeably superior detail retrieval, imaging and clarity?


----------



## our martin

http://www.hifizine.com/2012/03/fostex-hp-a3-dac-and-headphone-amp/ A couple of headphone amp/dac combos you might want to take a look at iburdeinick..http://www.fostexinternational.com/docs/products/HP-A8.shtml Also the* audio lab m-dac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.head-fi.org/t/527095/new-audiolab-dac/420 Sabre 32 dac chip
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## iburdeinick

Quote: 





our martin said:


> http://www.hifizine.com/2012/03/fostex-hp-a3-dac-and-headphone-amp/ A couple of headphone amp/dac combos you might want to take a look at iburdeinick..http://www.fostexinternational.com/docs/products/HP-A8.shtml Also the* audio lab m-dac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks Martin ! for throwing more options to make the decision easier


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





shimmer n roar said:


> yep, i'm familiar with the fletcher-munson curve and the wikipedia entry you're quoting, as well as tyll hertsen's article on the GS1000 and PS1000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I have heard both and in my opinion,they are two very different sounding headphones,the PS-1000's bass goes deeper,the soundstage is wider and deeper,there's more air around the intruments and a little more extension in the highs,the mids are similar altough the RS1i are a bit more forward.so to answer your question,yes,the 1000 do retrieve more detail from a recording.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





iburdeinick said:


> Thanks Martin ! for throwing more options to make the decision easier


 
  So have you finally made a decision..I think the way to go would be a good dac and the woo audio wa6 but that's just my opinion..The dac/headphone amp combo would be good if you went for a good one but still not my first choice..I have got the adl gt40 which is good headphone amp/dac combo but still i am going for the wa6 to improve the sound with my hd800s and i will also be getting the crystal piccolino headphone cable to just make sure! The source will now be a naim unitiqute and the adl gt40 will be used for something else like a laptop with ulimate ears triple fi10 p.s does anyone know what would be the best tubes to get for the wa6?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





boss429 said:


> Nice review Focker. Sounds like there really something special.
> 
> Even with all that, I think I still might go with the 325is again since I now have a tube amp and dont see myself keeping the solid state.


 
  Yeah, 325s I would definitly use tubes...I can honestly see why some people consider them too bright if they're using SS amps...with tubes they sound fantastic, though


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





davidgotsa said:


> Well, I had to sell them because I needed the cash at the moment to pay for a flight (a few weeks ago). I don't anymore and I'm seriously thinking about buying some Grados now, even though I have technically better headphones.
> 
> I live in Europe, close enough.


 

 Makes sense   And yep, I totally understand where you're coming from...seems like a lot of people who end up finding something that like better still end up keeping a pair of the less expensive Grados around. I'm not sure I could ever see myself having headphones out the rear like a lot of head-fi'ers have, but I do prefer having a few good pairs around as opposed to just one pair.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





shimmer n roar said:


> yep, i'm familiar with the fletcher-munson curve and the wikipedia entry you're quoting, as well as tyll hertsen's article on the GS1000 and PS1000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   It certainly does shimmer - and this has been personally tested with some very good reference recordings namely some Chesky label 'Best Ofs' and other
   individual artists like Kenny Rankin who have some beautiful recordings out there.
   
   Probably mentioned it a few times though - the biggest issue with any prospective PS1000 is this - *accepting and living *with the reality that the
   PS1000 will simply never gel with certain high quality recordings due to what occurred in the mastering studio.
   
   It appears totally natural - a Grado rocker spots a pair of PS1000's at a show and whips out the USB stick filled with 24/96 FLAC Metallica tracks
   - they sit down and experience a world of audio disappointment (tried most of their recordings with the PS1000 and it's just a distant, flat affair)
   
   I'm sure 'Our Martin' can chime in too as he has the PS1000 and HD800 - the PS1K is more or less in that league of performance using traditional
   Grado craftsmanship - it does not feature fancy plastics or a custom ring driver but the sheer resolution that John has extracted from the PS1000 driver
   is extraordinary - the 'black art' lies in trying to find recordings that suit it's presentation - when you do, have a good listen and then switch back to
   the RS1i.
   
   That's when the shock wave appears - the RS1i is truly defeated on every level of crtieria with the right recording.
   
   One more thing you'll realise during the switch - how beautifully coloured the RS1i is - we all love it for that in the first place, but when your ears
   make the sudden switch - you realise how natural the PS1000 sounds - John designed this one to just sound like an invisible device between
   you and the music.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> It certainly does shimmer - and this has been personally tested with some very good reference recordings namely some Chesky label 'Best Ofs' and other
> individual artists like Kenny Rankin who have some beautiful recordings out there.
> 
> Probably mentioned it a few times though - the biggest issue with any prospective PS1000 is this - *accepting and living *with the reality that the
> ...


 

 Dammit Gwarmi, I need to stop reading your descriptions of the PS1ks...it's like music to my ears, and that's not good for my wallet!!!!! lol


----------



## iburdeinick

Quote: 





our martin said:


> So have you finally made a decision..I think the way to go would be a good dac and the woo audio wa6 but that's just my opinion..The dac/headphone amp combo would be good if you went for a good one but still not my first choice..I have got the adl gt40 which is good headphone amp/dac combo but still i am going for the wa6 to improve the sound with my hd800s and i will also be getting the crystal piccolino headphone cable to just make sure! The source will now be a naim unitiqute and the adl gt40 will be used for something else like a laptop with ulimate ears triple fi10 p.s does anyone know what would be the best tubes to get for the wa6?


 
  Hi, no I have not decided yet... I think it's going to take me a while in the mean time let the RS1i Burn


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





iburdeinick said:


> Hi, no I have not decided yet... I think it's going to take me a while in the mean time let the RS1i Burn


 
  Good to see that you are not rushing in and buying anything,the more time you take the better the end result will be and it's quite difficult finding the right dac i would also check steve guttenberg out..http://news.cnet.com/audiophiliac/ The wadia dac looks good..http://www.head-fi.org/products/category/dacs


----------



## Focker

I'm not saying this is unique to the PS500s (or Grados in general, for that matter), but I'm having a BLAST today. I realized that my iPhone doesn't QUITE allow for proper seating of the 1/8" headphone jack, so I took off the cover and plugged in my 500s. I am trying a new app called "TuneIn Radio", which is probably just new to me and not many of you. A friend of mine told me about a new internet station called "TheRadioStation.org", so I added that to the list. I've always enjoyed classic rock but haven't spent quite as much time really delving into it as I'd like. Well, I have to say, with just the Iphone alone and this app, the music sounds GREAT! My iPhone clearly has a more potent headphone jack than my iPod does, so while I usually prefer an amp with the iPod, connecting the PS500s directly to the iPhone sounds pretty good! This is the most enjoyment I've gotten out of an internet radio station yet...but I plan to keep listening to other stuff, too...gotta love modern technology!


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





focker said:


> Dammit Gwarmi, I need to stop reading your descriptions of the PS1ks...it's like music to my ears, and that's not good for my wallet!!!!! lol


 
   
   I am an evil man!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   Thing is it has to be said - the PS1000 is possibly one of the biggest nightmares for the wallet, you're a seasoned speaker man Focker - now tell
   me what would be one of the most doubled edge gifts you could ever have drop out of the sky - here's a suggestion.
   
   You wake up tomorrow morning and someone has dropped off a pair of Focal Grande Utopias on your front door step - 'Eureka!' you scream
   and it all appears to be the best day of the year. Wrong. What about your source now? What about amping? Power conditioning?
   
   You've opened Pandora's box mate - unfortunately the PS1000 is the only one in the lineup along with the GS1000 that lies in the same vein,
   it does deserve the very best support gear going around - it's a contrast to let's say the RS1i which can more or less be sensational from a simple
   USB Dac/Amp - the PS1000 is going to deserve a lot more than that - but what to do?
   
   Only two things for it - accept that we all have financial limits and that the true mystical potential of these cans will never be realised or
   
   Throw yourself off the deep end and just work at getting the very best. Here's such an example, I know this is a bit more PC related, but if you're
   using PC/MAC and you don't know what this device is then my suggestion is :- start learning - sub $1000 DAC via USB is not going to show you
   the light with the PS1K - it's only the tip of the terrible iceberg mate, and we are still only discussing the source.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> I am an evil man!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  lol...that brings me to something I've been meaning to ask...I've been kickin' around here since November, and I KNOW there are peopel here who love home audio and HT just as much (or more) than headphones. It seems to me the best way to go would be to share a line of gear when possible. This is true especially of DACs. I would think it would make more sense to get one really quality piece and use it for both your speakers and your headphones as opposed to buying a separate DAC for the headphone rig. I guess I just expected more hybrid rigs on here or more talk about speakers.
   
  But yeah, I agree...when I get ready for 1ks, you can bet that I'll have something like the MAD amp and a nice DAC all ready for them


----------



## detoxguy

Quote: 





focker said:


> lol...that brings me to something I've been meaning to ask...I've been kickin' around here since November, and I KNOW there are peopel here who love home audio and HT just as much (or more) than headphones. It seems to me the best way to go would be to share a line of gear when possible. This is true especially of DACs. I would think it would make more sense to get one really quality piece and use it for both your speakers and your headphones as opposed to buying a separate DAC for the headphone rig. I guess I just expected more hybrid rigs on here or more talk about speakers.
> 
> But yeah, I agree...when I get ready for 1ks, you can bet that I'll have something like the MAD amp and a nice DAC all ready for them


 
  I have my main rig running both headphone and speaker set up although my chain is nowhere near where I want it but sounds great for what it is. 
   
  I have the Rega RP1 with the performance upgrade into an ASL Phono Lux pre and from there to my customized MAD with a source switch on the back (that I use to toggle from digital to analog), and from there to my Lyr which also functions as a preamp to a pair of ASL 25watt monoblocs to my cambridge audio Minx speakers/sub. I also run digital from LD CDP_1 to LD DAC_1 or Macbook Pro streaming with airplay to airport express into the LD DAC_1 to the MAD to the Lyr. 
   
  It's cheap, but it sounds surprisingly good and considering my small space/budget I'm pretty happy with it. 
   
  When I want to run the RS1i I plug them into the MAD and stop turning things on past there or I send the signal to the Lyr if I want to run the HE500. If I'm playing through speakers I just keep turning things on....


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





detoxguy said:


> I have my main rig running both headphone and speaker set up although my chain is nowhere near where I want it but sounds great for what it is.
> 
> I have the Rega RP1 with the performance upgrade into an ASL Phono Lux pre and from there to my customized MAD with a source switch on the back (that I use to toggle from digital to analog), and from there to my Lyr which also functions as a preamp to a pair of ASL 25watt monoblocs to my cambridge audio Minx speakers/sub. I also run digital from LD CDP_1 to LD DAC_1 or Macbook Pro streaming with airplay to airport express into the LD DAC_1 to the MAD to the Lyr.
> 
> ...


 
  Cheap, LOL I would disagree. More importantly how are the hifimans as a compliment to your grados?


----------



## detoxguy

Quote: 





posam said:


> Cheap, LOL I would disagree. More importantly how are the hifimans as a compliment to your grados?


 
  Well cheap in relation to what I've seen many on here running...
   
  I couldn't be happier with the way they compliment each other. My tastes in music vary greatly and with punk/rockabilly/metal I love the Grados with the MAD but when I'm listening to some R&B/Soul/Hip-Hop etc the HE500s and Lyr are my go to. Honestly though I'm fairly lazy so I usually just stay with what I started with that session, if I started with punk and grados then I'll usually stay with them even if I switch what I'm listening to and vice versa. Both these headphones will sound amazing with whatever I throw at them but will also shine with music that plays to their strengths.


----------



## Boss429

Very nice set-up detoxguy, it sure is one I would be proud to own.


----------



## shimmer n roar

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I have heard both and in my opinion,they are two very different sounding headphones,the PS-1000's bass goes deeper,the soundstage is wider and deeper,there's more air around the intruments and a little more extension in the highs,the mids are similar altough the RS1i are a bit more forward.so to answer your question,yes,the 1000 do retrieve more detail from a recording.


 
   
  Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> It certainly does shimmer - and this has been personally tested with some very good reference recordings namely some Chesky label 'Best Ofs' and other
> individual artists like Kenny Rankin who have some beautiful recordings out there.
> 
> Probably mentioned it a few times though - the biggest issue with any prospective PS1000 is this - *accepting and living *with the reality that the
> ...


 
   
  now that's what i'm talking about! i don't expect the ps1000 to sound "neutral" - it's a john grado phone. if i was interested in that then i would look elsewhere. what i hope the ps1000 will deliver is an improvement in performance befitting grado's flagship headphone, while retaining "musicality". i would expect it to sound more balanced with a greater level of refinement than the rs1i, and that might make it sound less "coloured". but not so much that it loses the ability to reproduce recorded music with verve.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





posam said:


> Cheap, LOL I would disagree. More importantly how are the hifimans as a compliment to your grados?


 
  Detox: Wow!! That is beautiful!! How do you like the LD CDP/Dac combo? I was even thinking about just picking up the CD part so I had a transport in case my streaming was ever down...David's products are so inexpensive given the performance level, I'm definitly going to throw some more money his way in the future. What kind of switcher are you using? And don't you think you'd have to spend a LOT more money in order to gain in performance? That gear performs above it's price tag...you'd have to really up the ante in order to do better. I bet it sounds fantastic all around!


----------



## our martin

*These are a match made in heaven..I don't know why people seem to shy away from buying full size amps and cd players, cds are not dead yet!*


----------



## detoxguy

Quote: 





focker said:


> Detox: Wow!! That is beautiful!! How do you like the LD CDP/Dac combo? I was even thinking about just picking up the CD part so I had a transport in case my streaming was ever down...David's products are so inexpensive given the performance level, I'm definitly going to throw some more money his way in the future. What kind of switcher are you using? And don't you think you'd have to spend a LOT more money in order to gain in performance? That gear performs above it's price tag...you'd have to really up the ante in order to do better. I bet it sounds fantastic all around!


 
  The LD DAC/CDP combo is pretty damn good especially considering the price. The CDP works very well even if it responds slowly to commands and powers on a little slow but honestly for a CD transport at that price with a BNC connection you can't go wrong. It's funny that you mentioned you are thinking of using it for when streaming is down because that is what prompted me to pull the trigger. In the rare event my streaming isn't working 100% I switch to CD if I'm not in the mood to flip records (usually when I'm lazy and napping lol). That and it seemed odd to have over 1000 CDs and no player in my rig....
   
  What I use for a switcher is the MAD actually. I had Dr. P put a toggle on the back of it and with the two inputs and one output I have in from the Phono pre, in from the DAC then out to the Lyr so I can switch between the two without even powering on the MAD. The Lyr is actually a pretty decent pre out to the digital crossover on the Cambridge sub then out from there to the monoblocs. I would have to spend thousands more to significantly improve the sound and in my apartment investing heavily in speakers makes no sense. The Minx speakers are perfect for my space. 
   
  What is really surprising in this setup are the ASL monoblocs. I paid just under $800.00 for the pair then upgraded the tubes and the sound is amazing. 
   
  The part of me that suffers from upgraditis wants to eventually get a proper pre (Dr. P all the way) and I'm leaning to the Ultra 4A as it has a built in phono as well as regular preamp and the ability to switch multiple sources and outputs. That way I could sell the ASL phono pre I now have (it's really quite good) and it will simplify the rig. I would really love to have a complete Mapletree rig in the future (hoping for a high voltage version of the Ear+ for my orthos in the future).


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





detoxguy said:


> The LD DAC/CDP combo is pretty damn good especially considering the price. The CDP works very well even if it responds slowly to commands and powers on a little slow but honestly for a CD transport at that price with a BNC connection you can't go wrong. It's funny that you mentioned you are thinking of using it for when streaming is down because that is what prompted me to pull the trigger. In the rare event my streaming isn't working 100% I switch to CD if I'm not in the mood to flip records (usually when I'm lazy and napping lol). That and it seemed odd to have over 1000 CDs and no player in my rig....
> 
> What I use for a switcher is the MAD actually. I had Dr. P put a toggle on the back of it and with the two inputs and one output I have in from the Phono pre, in from the DAC then out to the Lyr so I can switch between the two without even powering on the MAD. The Lyr is actually a pretty decent pre out to the digital crossover on the Cambridge sub then out from there to the monoblocs. I would have to spend thousands more to significantly improve the sound and in my apartment investing heavily in speakers makes no sense. The Minx speakers are perfect for my space.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Yep, I think having a transport around is a good thing for sure...just like it's a good thing to have more MAD products than fewer lol. His pre amps are fantastic, but I know I don't have to tell you that. I also love the simplistic, yet classy aesthetics. I love the flexibility you have built into your rig...that's the way to go for sure. Have you ever looked at the custom pics that are up at the mapletree site? Some of the work is just beautiful!!


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





our martin said:


> *These are a match made in heaven..I don't know why people seem to shy away from buying full size amps and cd players, cds are not dead yet!*


 
   
   
   It certainly is still a very cost effective path as PC/Mac audio gives you a huge breadth of material to choose from but the overall performance requires
   tinkering and $$ to get right - two CD players that come to mind of late that are not bad at all for the cash ($1000-ish-USD) - the new Woo Audio WTP
   transport  (needs a separate DAC to run) or the stand alone Rega Apollo R.
   
   I'm a Rega man at heart, those Brits know how to make a fine quality product still Made in England at a reasonable price,


----------



## Holleyman

I got my black Manta band today for my SR-80i.  Installation was a breeze and the look and comfort is really nice.  I never liked that cheap plastic cover, made the head phones look cheap and feel cheap.  I think it is well worth the 38 dollars for the extra comfort alone.


----------



## Gwarmi

Feeling good about Sunday coming up here - fortunate enough to have a mate who has invited me over to audition his
   Audio-gd Reference 7.1 PCM1704UK DAC with B22 amplifier and the new Audiophilleo 2 Pure Power battery powered USB to SPDIF converter.
   
   Quite the high end rig you could say for the PS1000! - he's an LCD2/3 man at heart so it should make for a very different listen between the two!
   
   I'll take some piccies and report back on what I find!


----------



## Magick Man

This is so wild, right now my two favorite sets of `phones are my SR-007s and... my modded SR60is.  I bought the Grados BNIB for $50 off ebay and I've been having a blast with them trying out different mods. Talk about bang for your buck. Of course, I bought L cushions, a manta headband, and I'm about to get some blonde myrtle wood cups too... it does add up, but I think they're still one hell of a value.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





magick man said:


> This is so wild, right now my two favorite sets of `phones are my SR-007s and... my modded SR60is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   Mate - good on you - you're just echoing what has been said again and again - SR60i/SR80i' winner according to many reference Hi-Fi mags for playback - there is none
   better at that price point.


----------



## schuh

Got my first Grados (Sr325is) about a month ago and enjoyed them so much I bought the SR80i for the iPod.  What a great value.  I can't wait until my E17 gets here.


----------



## GL1TCH3D

schuh said:


> Got my first Grados (Sr325is) about a month ago and enjoyed them so much I bought the SR80i for the iPod.  What a great value.  I can't wait until my E17 gets here.




Couldn't you just have used the grado 1/4 to 1/8 adapter? o.o
And I'm waiting for my Sr325i to arrive =)


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





gl1tch3d said:


> Couldn't you just have used the grado 1/4 to 1/8 adapter? o.o
> And I'm waiting for my Sr325i to arrive =)


 
   
  Don't forget to put tape around your bowls, I always found the SR325i I have to be the Grado (question of material, metal / plastic hybrid) to benefit the most from this superawesome mod, (invented by Tyll Hertsens I think).
   
  It's like... crazy, how it improves, almost funny. When you're tired of listening to an incredibly good headphone (more detailed, more bassy, and more comfortable sounding) it's easy to remove (just use some 3M Scotch) tape and return back to classic Grado sound, harsh, sibilant, and airy.
   
  SR325i to me is the best representative of classic Grado sound, one of the principal reason (along with the fact you can transform it into Super Saiyan 2 with Scotch tape) why it's among the only modern Grado headphone I like enough keep in my sacred Gerudo (Grado*) collection. Maybe SR325is sounds like this also, but I prefer when it's golden , looks great!
   
  I would also so buy such a headphone:  for that same reason
   
  The tape mod (Grado Basshead mod) enhance SR325i > SR200 > RS-1 > HP-2 in that order... RS-1/HP-2 makes almost no difference at all strangely (A/Bing with the same pads all those headphones).


----------



## Gwarmi

Well got back from a mate's place who has the following rig:-
   
* Laptop--> Audiophilleo with Pure Power pack USB to SPDIF converter--> Audio-gd Reference 5 DAC*
* Norse XLR cables---> Violectric V200*
   
   There was quite a bit of sibilance to be found with the PS1000 on many recordings, a trait that I'm not getting at home on
   my basic Audiophilleo (no Pure Power pack) with the Rega DAC - just goes to show that synergy is so important with these
   Grado flagships. I also got to try the new Audio-gd NFB-6 but that was just very strange sounding but we only had a few
   basic cheapie CD players to work with.
   
   Sound stage was very good though, anything remotely modern and compressed was a nightmare - for a laugh we
   put on Mariah Carey's 'Dreamlover' - Arrrrrrrrggh!! Pure agony!


----------



## Blackmore

PS1000 needs mega burn in time, 300 hours at least and my are just over 200.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





blackmore said:


> PS1000 needs mega burn in time, 300 hours at least and my are just over 200.


 
   
   Dang, I'd be around the 120hr mark or so at a guess - still I'm leaning towards a philosophy of having at least one warm
   device in the chain with these either the DAC or amp.
   
   In my very own setup - I've got warmth on both sides, the Rega has a rich, tubey type of coloration and the V200 has
   a touch of warmth also. I am curious now about the Ray Samuels Raptor - it's quite bright, wonder whether it might be
   a bit too fizzy with the PS1000.


----------



## FrankATL

devouringone3 said:


> Don't forget to put tape around your bowls, I always found the SR325i I have to be the Grado (question of material, metal / plastic hybrid) to benefit the most from this superawesome mod, (invented by Tyll Hertsens I think).
> 
> It's like... crazy, how it improves, almost funny. When you're tired of listening to an incredibly good headphone (more detailed, more bassy, and more comfortable sounding) it's easy to remove (just use some 3M Scotch) tape and return back to classic Grado sound, harsh, sibilant, and airy.
> 
> ...




The goldies are gorgeous, wish they were still available. As for the grados (325 in particular?) being harsh and sibilant...they aren't either, at all, to me. I am certainly no bass head, and the 325 is on the bright side of dark, for sure. Sibilant? Never. My DT880s show sibilance far more. Harsh? Not at all. I guess I could see it at extreme volumes, but any bright can would. 

I haven't tried the tape mod, so I can't speak to it's effects. I have no reason to, I like the sound as is. I'd imagine if I like the brightness, a mod that makes them dark would not be for me. I am also not a big fan of modding, admittedly. With the vast, seemingly endless options in headphones out there; why buy a pair you have to alter the sound? Just find ones that are to your liking to start with.


----------



## GL1TCH3D

devouringone3 said:


> Don't forget to put tape around your bowls, I always found the SR325i I have to be the Grado (question of material, metal / plastic hybrid) to benefit the most from this superawesome mod, (invented by Tyll Hertsens I think).
> 
> It's like... crazy, how it improves, almost funny. When you're tired of listening to an incredibly good headphone (more detailed, more bassy, and more comfortable sounding) it's easy to remove (just use some 3M Scotch) tape and return back to classic Grado sound, harsh, sibilant, and airy.
> 
> ...




Thanks =]
i haven't been looking at many mods yet but from what I've read there are lots.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





frankatl said:


> The goldies are gorgeous, wish they were still available. As for the grados (325 in particular?) being harsh and sibilant...they aren't either, at all, to me. I am certainly no bass head, and the 325 is on the bright side of dark, for sure. Sibilant? Never. My DT880s show sibilance far more. Harsh? Not at all. I guess I could see it at extreme volumes, but any bright can would.
> I haven't tried the tape mod, so I can't speak to it's effects. I have no reason to, I like the sound as is. I'd imagine if I like the brightness, a mod that makes them dark would not be for me. I am also not a big fan of modding, admittedly. With the vast, seemingly endless options in headphones out there; why buy a pair you have to alter the sound? Just find ones that are to your liking to start with.


 
   
  Most of the modding options are lost on me, as well. I think it's great people experiment and try different things, I just have never had any interest in modding my gear. I'm with you on the 325s...as I mentioned previously, I was really afraid (after looking at the frequency response graph) that the 500s were going to be too different than the 325s on top, and I happen to really like how the 325s sound. I definitely find certain recordings that are nearly unlistenable, but that's the recording, not the headphones. Thankfully, regardless of the graph, the 500s do maintain a slight brightness but it's more toward neutral than the 325s. I can do neutral or bright, but I can'd do dark.
   
  But as much as I love the 500s, no way I'm ever parting with my 325s...just fantastic cans.
   
   
  Devouringone: BEAUTIFUL headphones!!!


----------



## Mi-Fi-is-Lo

Quote: 





focker said:


> Welcome to the club!


 
  Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## reivaj

hmmm what would be the next logical step for me if I wanted to go up the chain over good headphones? I currently have the alessandro MS1 and MS2i... hnmm


----------



## devouringone3

Hey guys, don't worry I also like my SR325i A LOT ;D, and I'm using it stock right now, because my taped bowls are on a Grado that needs it more (a weaker outputting and old, SR200 (factory mismatched, with one black and one silver magnet driver used in it, it's a oddball)).
   
  I was only trying to "act" as the incarnation of the Grado hater (while I'm a Grado-only person myself)... I don't think it's harsh or sibilant at all , and agree with you everywhere. Actually regarding my own bass tastes, I consider the SR325i and Grado in general, bassy, just the right way, on the right spot, for me and for my music. I have had a taste of flatter, and going-lower bass (on a modded T50RP) and I missed the 100 Hz typical Grado bump.
   
  The ultimate sibilance test for me is how loud I push tolerate voluming up this track (Necrofantasia by ZUN, piercing highs): http://soundcloud.com/devouringone3/zun-necrofantasia-phantasm
   
   
  You should all try putting two layer-wide of (smaller) on a SR325i or SR325is, that statement still holds on even though I told you I was joking earlier, lol
   
   
  Around the circumference of your bowls (the mod doesn't do much to the flats pad, from my experience and with my headphones(all types, except wood+plastic hybrid, the HF-1). Don't use electrical tape, it looks good but it's a more-permanent addition, unless you choose to live with all the residues left behind (very hard to wash back. Scotch tape is removed without a single trace of it's passage.
   
  Also it's a simple mod, you don't need to try 20 brand or configuration of tape... just cover all the area there is with Scotch tape (like I said it takes two stripes wide with the smaller one), and I recommend 3M because it's of good quality and I can certify it doesn't leave residue, but many other tapes might do the job just as well.
  Or one width of the larger one  the effect is dramatically fun. Bass is added in quantity (with a nice touch of different quality also) but the highs and mids remains untouched. It's the whole output that's increased, you might even perceive details more easily too.
   
  I'm not a modder also, for the less in the world lol. Tape mod is the only thing I've ever done (indirectly) to (the pad of) a Grado. I consider Grado headphones almost perfect the way they are, colored and yes, flawed in some areas, but sooo musical and enjoyable. And, well less importantly, gorgeous (not the all plastic models, lol, but I do like the metal accents of the SR225), and comfortable... at first I couldn't not stand the scratchy foam, but after a few months of adaptation, slowly starting to use them more and more, I simply can't wear anything else. Grados are light to wear, never hot, and super comfortable-sounding (low listening fatigue, and I think it's because of the "just-right" extension on both ends of the spectrum). Comfort of the sound was my first scare when I bought a RS1 as my first headphone... but I was wrong.
   
  "Light to wear" but I absolutely need my cotton "sport headband" under my "headphone headband": 
   
  Because they simply hurt me otherwise.
   
  I wear it like this  (left cup lifted for demonstration)


----------



## Boss429

Those sure are some sweet looking headphones, devouringone3!!


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





reivaj said:


> hmmm what would be the next logical step for me if I wanted to go up the chain over good headphones? I currently have the alessandro MS1 and MS2i... hnmm


 
   
  RS1 or PS500 I think!
   
  The MS series are in the center of that, you want sparkly treble, feather-light headphone, it's the RS1, you want more balance (that's bass!... lol) and control (RS1 is out of control , I'm joking RS1i got very well controlled also, by "control" I mean flatter frequency response, as opposed to having some exaggerated frequency bands, like Grado used to be), the PS500.
   
  PS500 is the new kid on the block, and got very popular also. It sounds fairly different from the idea of the Grado-house sound, which brought back new fans, and converted some. I think PS500 sounds more "normal" (no matter what that mean). So it's different by itself (not as different as the salad bowls using Grado) but the RS1 (and RS1i) is still the main carrier of the legacy of the royal family, and for like 10 years it has been the official flaghip of Grado. And it is still to me and my ears.
   
  Both are a work of art on their own, if you like the style.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





boss429 said:


> Those sure are some sweet looking headphones, devouringone3!!


 
   
  Thanks, even thought I wasn't the first to discover the pair on Fujiya Avic's Facebook and bring it on Head-Fi, I did post the two pictures (with this one
   
 (it's a picture of a... actually I have no idea, I wish Grado made it themselves...  AWESOME demoable gold plated PS-1000 at the biannual Fujiya Avic headphone festival, held in Tokyo, last winter)
   
  Posted the two pictures on Grado Labs' Facebook wall. It was liked by many Head-Fiers and by Grado Labs themselves, lol.
   
   
  Now thinking more, this might have been made by Grado, for a very special Japan order. Why? Because it's made to look like a SR325i (Grado 50th anniversary special edition), and has grills painted black!
   
  Who else could dismantle completely his Chrome PS1000 (opening a glued PS1000 is quite gutsy, and has never been done before to my knowledge), gold plate/anodize it so nicely (leaving intact all the lettering), and think of adding the touch of black paint on his grills? I even think the rod blocks are gold, like those of a SR325i.
   
  Okay a clever guy with proper tools could do it, but it seems unlikely to me.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





reivaj said:


> hmmm what would be the next logical step for me if I wanted to go up the chain over good headphones? I currently have the alessandro MS1 and MS2i... hnmm


 


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


----------



## Magick Man

PS500 with G-Cushions, the similarity to the PS1000s is quite shocking.


----------



## Gwarmi

Good times in Melbourne Australia - my local audio place just became the official Grado distributor for all of Australia!
   
   Unlike the previous holder - all SR, RS and GS1000, PS1000 models are going to be sitting there for demo
   
   Exciting times for us Aussies!


----------



## Magick Man

/jealous


----------



## fenderf4i

magick man said:


> PS500 with G-Cushions, the similarity to the PS1000s is quite shocking.




I'm going to get a hold of some G Cush for mine.


----------



## shimmer n roar

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Good times in Melbourne Australia - my local audio place just became the official Grado distributor for all of Australia!
> 
> Unlike the previous holder - all SR, RS and GS1000, PS1000 models are going to be sitting there for demo
> 
> Exciting times for us Aussies!


 
   
  that's great news!


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





magick man said:


> PS500 with G-Cushions, the similarity to the PS1000s is quite shocking.


 
   
  Indeed I'm quite shocked.
   
  I used to dismiss the PS1000 and praise the PS500 but I'll review my things.
   
   
  Wait, I thought PS1000 with bowls was utterly bad. How come can't that contrary apply (PS500 can transform into PS1000 but not the opposite), any idea?


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Indeed I'm quite shocked.
> 
> I used to dismiss the PS1000 and praise the PS500 but I'll review my things.
> 
> ...


 
   
   They have completely different drivers and John always tunes for the stock OEM pad - hence some people may prefer
   the switch but it's unlikely the majority will.
   
  PS500
Tranducer type
dynamic
Operating principle
open air
Frequency Response
14-29Khz
SPL 1mW
98
Normal Impedance
32ohms
Driver matched db
  .05
   
  PS1000
Tranducer type
dynamic
Operating principle
open air
Frequency Response
5-50
SPL 1mW
98
Normal Impedance
32ohms
Driver matched db
  .05


----------



## Magick Man

devouringone3 said:


> Wait, I thought PS1000 with bowls was utterly bad. How come can't that contrary apply (PS500 can transform into PS1000 but not the opposite), any idea?



Umm, PS1000s ship with G-cushions (bowls).


----------



## devouringone3

We call them L-cushions, bowls, and G-cushions, bagels too, remember .
   
  Some say salad bowls too, or jumbos, and donuts for L-cushions... but I always used "bowls" to refer to the pads RS1i come with.


----------



## Magick Man

Sorry, that lingo is fairly new to me, I've always just said Gs, Ls, and Cs. Anyway, I was quite impressed with PS500s with Gs, immediately put me in mind of the 1000s.


----------



## Blackmore

These need an matched set up, not sure yet if  this set up is realy worth it, cos I feel very strongly that what they do now is not to my fully satisfaction, however some -things are realy amazing.
   

 Quote:


gwarmi said:


> Dang, I'd be around the 120hr mark or so at a guess - still I'm leaning towards a philosophy of having at least one warm
> device in the chain with these either the DAC or amp.
> 
> In my very own setup - I've got warmth on both sides, the Rega has a rich, tubey type of coloration and the V200 has
> ...


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





magick man said:


> Sorry, that lingo is fairly new to me, I've always just said Gs, Ls, and Cs. Anyway, I was quite impressed with PS500s with Gs, immediately put me in mind of the 1000s.


 
  +1
   
  That's the way I roll with my 325i's and PS500's.  Most folks, I think, don't like the FR change but I'm a soundstage groupie so I'm good.


----------



## buson160man

Quote: 





iburdeinick said:


> Hi, I just got last week the RS1i and looking for an AMP+DAC,  AMP/DAC. The best option I found out so far are: Music Fidelity M1HPA., Benchmarck DAC1 HDR, Burson Audio HA160DS, Woo Audio A6... I'm still deciding and looking


 
   May i suggest the ray samuels raptor otl headphone amp.I have a grado rs1i phone and this combination really sings.The palpability of the sound is amazingly realistic and very much alive sounding.But I have to admit it has taken some time and measures to arrive at what I find that comes amazingly close to the sound of my audeze lcd-2 phones with my burson ha-160 amp(a very compatable mating at a down to earth price).Ray samuels does not supply a iec power cord with his amp.I recently purchased a new emotiva power cord to try with my amps and cd player.I was using the obscenely expensive kubala sosna power cord with my cd player and headphone amps.I initially thought that at its very reasonably price $69.99 for a two meter cord that it may be a decent option at its down to earth price that it would not seriously come close to my kubala cord.Well was I positively shocked and drop jawed when the cord broke in. I found the sound to be much more dynamic with much more detail.The sound had much better clarity with much greater detail and greater resolution.I also strongly suggest if you do choose the raptor  that you change the stock fuse in the power supply module of the raptor.I used a hifi-tuning supreme fuse(800 ma slow blow) which in conjunction with the emotiva power cord(bought from the emotiva website emotiva.com)that it has transformed the pairing of my rs1i with the raptor to a point that it comes amazingly close to my audeze lcd2-rev2 burson ha-160 combination.I frankly never thought the grado rs1i phone could sound this palpable.I know the raptor is a headphone amp only but you should try the raptor with your rs1 phones.As a matter of fact when I purchased my raptor about two an a half years ago I had talked with ray samuels and he had told me at the time that he really liked his rs1 phones and that he had used them extensively when he designed the raptor amplifier.I suppose that is why it seems to be very sympatico with the grado rs1s.I have tried my burson ha160 amp with the grado and it worked well with them but I myself found the tubed raptor amp to be more palpable with my grado rs1is.The soundstage,dimensionality air, resolution, dynamics and musicality of the grados with my raptor with the upgraded fuse and power cord has challenged even my audeze lcd rev2 phones with my burson ha-160 amp.I had not used the grados very much lately because the audeze phones were much better but with the new power cord and fuse upgrade on the raptor I will be enjoying my grado rs1i phones much more frequently.


----------



## reivaj

hmmm hmmm hmmm last time i was around here the akg k550 was announced and just heard of the PS500 like 2 days ago. However I guess now im trying to decide whether I get the ps500 or the denon d7000(i can get a price match from JR for 555)... even then, I may have to start upgrading my amp in order to accommodate newer/better headphones


----------



## bbophead

Having owned the D7000 and having the PS500 let me say this.  I found the D7000 to have wonderful deep, low bass but with that U shaped frequency response I did not like the suppressed mid-range.  But, I'm a Grado fanman.  The 500 is more fun, a bump in the mid-bass and plenty of detail gets it done, IMHO.  Before upgrading your amp, get used to the sound of your new phones whatever they may be.  I did not find either of the above to be particularly hard to drive but, of course, they will benefit from better stuff down the road.  2 cents.


----------



## offshore

Hello,
   
  Since Grado doesn't make any "closed" cans YET....can someone recommend something that may be similar with a  GRADO SOUND but
  are CLOSED?  Something around $150-200


----------



## 1adam12

Has anyone tried using the schiit valhalla with the PS-500? If so, how do they pair?


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





offshore said:


> Hello,
> 
> Since Grado doesn't make any "closed" cans YET....can someone recommend something that may be similar with a  GRADO SOUND but
> are CLOSED?  Something around $150-200


 
   
   Pick up a Shure 440 - its one of the closest matches out there for a closed unit - no it will never sound like
   a Grado but it does offer a forward, punchy presentation - also quite popular with metal heads.


----------



## brokenthumb

Moon-Audio has $50 off headphones over $499.  I tried it on the RS1i and it worked, probably same for PS500.  Code is 50off


----------



## skinnie

Well I am joining this Club 
  Have a pair of MS1i with Sennheiser 414 pads, quarter modded for about 4 years, every time I listen to them I love it!
   
   

   
   
  A new black leather headband from Headphone Lounge is on the way =)
  Maybe I will add JDSLabs amp too


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





skinnie said:


> Well I am joining this Club
> Have a pair of MS1i with Sennheiser 414 pads, quarter modded for about 4 years, every time I listen to them I love it!
> 
> 
> ...


 
  When the headband gets in, tell us how it is, I was looking at them a while back because they seemed like they were really comfy looking.


----------



## hsubox

skinnie said:


> A new black leather headband from Headphone Lounge is on the way =)
> Maybe I will add JDSLabs amp too




You will love the jdslabs amp with those 'phones! Even just the cmoy makes them so enjoyable.


----------



## DrawTheLine

Quote: 





posam said:


> When the headband gets in, tell us how it is, I was looking at them a while back because they seemed like they were really comfy looking.


 

 I currently have one on my sr225s. They are very comfortable. They aren't incredibly soft, since the Manta headband uses a textured leather, but it feels soft enough for me and seems more durable and damage resistant that other headbands made from softer leathers. Highly recommended.


----------



## Nick01

Not to ruffle any feathers, but I wouldn't recommend using the G cushions for any of the SMALL Grado. They completely dilute the sound. It's like you start drinking wine, and then you mix water in, and it will taste like s***.


----------



## scoopbb

i got a custom leather one from jin. its more reddish brown than the current brown offered. it looks amazing. i dont have any good pics but this one is extra padded and is way more comfortable than the stock one. i never thought the stock felt all that bad, until i put the new one on


----------



## our martin

This isn't me by the way focker but i thought i would upload this because it's quite a good review..


----------



## Focker

Enjoyed that review, OM...except for the bit in the beginning where he goes on about how the 60s don't have the same build quality as the Sennheiser 650s...that was a bit of an odd comparison since they're nowhere near the same price point. His description of the sonics was similar to mine, though...seems he's pretty fond of them.


----------



## our martin




----------



## Focker

Wow lol...those 325s are badass! I have to say, this guy does have excellent taste in headphones   I always enjoy seeing others who love the 325s as much as I do.


----------



## Gwarmi

Just a quick update on my end - I may be finally turning over to the tube dark side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   After a long stint in solid state land with the V200, a chance encounter with a Woo Audio WA2 has revealed that
   whilst 'pace, rhythm, and timing' is ok on the Woo - the other benefits are too great to simply ignore on
   the PS1000 - sound stage!
   
   Its not exactly small on the V200 but I found that the Woo sounded a little more forward (just what the PS1000 needs)
   and yet the sound stage was a little more ample. Very promising, especially since this unit was running stock tubes.
   It certainly makes me wonder about the presentation if the WA2 was sporting some Sylvania 7236's, Amperax 7308's
   and Siemens 6V4's!


----------



## Twinster

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Just a quick update on my end - I may be finally turning over to the tube dark side
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I'm surprise of your experience with the PS1000 & WA2. I never thought to try my Grado while I had a WA2 on loan for my T1. Surprise because the Woo is an OTL design so mainly good for 200 ohm and higher impedance headphones.
   
  Have you ever tried the Mappletree MAD Ear+ HD amplifier with your Grado?
   
  Cheers


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





twinster said:


> I'm surprise of your experience with the PS1000 & WA2. I never thought to try my Grado while I had a WA2 on loan for my T1. Surprise because the Woo is an OTL design so mainly good for 200 ohm and higher impedance headphones.
> 
> Have you ever tried the Mappletree MAD Ear+ HD amplifier with your Grado?
> 
> Cheers


 
   
   I was quite surprised too - the WA2 had always been a T1 and HD800 match for me, I'd never had both the PS1000 and
   WA2 in the same spot before so I thought - 'Why not!' 
   
   Its interesting because Jacky Woo himself recommends the pairing -
   
   
   
 * Recommended to pair with Woo Audio WA6-SE, WA2, WA22, and WA5-LE headphone amplifiers
 * Woo Audio is an authorized Grado dealer.
  
 Unfortunately, I have never seen a Mapletree in the flesh - those units are almost unheard of in Australia, I'd imagine
 the freight from Canada would be horrendous - still very curious though!
  
 I really do have my heart set though on the Ray Samuels Raptor for the PS1000 - hopefully I will be able to demo that
 pairing soon enough, my impressions with other headphones such as the Edition 10 and HD650 suggest that it
 will work assuming the source is somewhat forgiving.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Just a quick update on my end - I may be finally turning over to the tube dark side
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Very nice   I love the look of those Woo amps...just beautiful!


----------



## Magick Man

I love my 60is, in fact I prefer their signature to any of the rest of the Prestige line, they simply sound more balanced to me. Of the higher end models, which is most like the 60s?


----------



## musiclover666

Well my Grado SR80i showed up today, only took two days. I am enjoying the ****** out of these things! I get it now! I understand all the hype now! I am sold. Consider me a Grado convert. I know these are only 80s, but they seem to do everything right, for me that is. And I haven't even started modding them yet. I intend on acclimatizing myself to the sound and then I will start to modding them. I have NEVER heard guitars reproduced like the 80s are doing right now, drums have more liveness to them as well. Grados definitely do something special with midrange. I know I am gushing like a little kid with a new toy, but, I can't help it at this point. These things are just so damn much fun to listen to.
  
 I have a pair of flats, L cush, and Senn 414s coming this week sometime, so I will be doing some serious pad rolling before I start dismantling the cups. Are the comfies worth quarter modding at this point? Also how do they sound reversed?
  
 Cheers,
 Dan
  
 The above was written some six hours ago when I got the 80s. These phones haven't left my head since then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is a x-post from another thread I started.


----------



## bookaboo

I have just advertised my Allesandro Ms Pros in the for sale forum , I'm just finding that I reach for the magnum v4 more often. I really want to try a PS500 though.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> Well my Grado SR80i showed up today, only took two days. I am enjoying the ****** out of these things! I get it now! I understand all the hype now! I am sold. Consider me a Grado convert. I know these are only 80s, but they seem to do everything right, for me that is. And I haven't even started modding them yet. I intend on acclimatizing myself to the sound and then I will start to modding them. I have NEVER heard guitars reproduced like the 80s are doing right now, drums have more liveness to them as well. Grados definitely do something special with midrange. I know I am gushing like a little kid with a new toy, but, I can't help it at this point. These things are just so damn much fun to listen to.
> 
> I have a pair of flats, L cush, and Senn 414s coming this week sometime, so I will be doing some serious pad rolling before I start dismantling the cups. Are the comfies worth quarter modding at this point? Also how do they sound reversed?
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I know *exactly* what you're feeling, my friend   I had tried several sub-$100 headphones, and the 80s were so far above and beyond the other models I tried that I was blown away. You're exactly right about guitars....both electric and acoustic strings sound fantastic. As you're finding out, Grado bass is also addicting...they aren't bottom feeders by any means, but the bass is very tight and crisp...I love it! I will never sell my 80s, and even with such great phones as the T1s and PS500s around, my 80s still get head time.


----------



## masamy

Is the MAD Ear +  a perfect partner to Rs1i and HF2 ?
   
  I heard that Hf2 is damn good with woo audio amp. But never heard some things about the pair of HF 2 and Mad ear+.
   It is said that rs1i are awesome or really sing with MAD Ear +.
   
  should i spend on MAD, Woo WA6 or Asgard (Lyr)  ?


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





focker said:


> I know *exactly* what you're feeling, my friend   I had tried several sub-$100 headphones, and the 80s were so far above and beyond the other models I tried that I was blown away. You're exactly right about guitars....both electric and acoustic strings sound fantastic. As you're finding out, Grado bass is also addicting...they aren't bottom feeders by any means, but the bass is very tight and crisp...I love it! I will never sell my 80s, and even with such great phones as the T1s and PS500s around, my 80s still get head time.


 
   
  Indeed, these will probably never escape my grip. If this is a taste of things to come by moving up the Grado line my wallet is in serious danger. The only other headphone that came close to impressing me like these Grados were the DT990/250s. 
   
  Listening to SRV's Couldn't Stand the Weather is sublime, the guitar sounds so present and real, Chris Layton's drums have so much snap and impact. Damn I love these phones. Ok I will try and shut up now about my Grados.
   
  Cheers


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> Indeed, these will probably never escape my grip. If this is a taste of things to come by moving up the Grado line my wallet is in serious danger. The only other headphone that came close to impressing me like these Grados were the DT990/250s.
> 
> Listening to SRV's Couldn't Stand the Weather is sublime, the guitar sounds so present and real, Chris Layton's drums have so much snap and impact. Damn I love these phones. Ok I will try and shut up now about my Grados.
> 
> Cheers


 
   
   
  There are actually several of us who are BeyerD/Grado guys...I love having both the T1s and my Grado 500s...fantastic complement to each other 
   
  And hell, feel free to talk about your Grados any time you want...I can assure you there will always be at least one person who will listen


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





focker said:


> There are actually several of us who are BeyerD/Grado guys...I love having both the T1s and my Grado 500s...fantastic complement to each other
> 
> And hell, feel free to talk about your Grados any time you want...I can assure you there will always be at least one person who will listen


 
  Yes, out of all the headphones I have tried, Beyers are my second fave next to the Grados, although I really like my Superlux HD668b as well. So I assume the T1s sound as nice as they look? 
  Yes the novelty will wear off eventually and I will be a little less enthusiastic about my 80s, but then I will have moved on to bigger and better things within the Grado line. How are the 500s anyway?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> Yes, out of all the headphones I have tried, Beyers are my second fave next to the Grados, although I really like my Superlux HD668b as well. So I assume the T1s sound as nice as they look?
> Yes the novelty will wear off eventually and I will be a little less enthusiastic about my 80s, but then I will have moved on to bigger and better things within the Grado line. How are the 500s anyway?


 
  The 500s are excellent. My frame of reference was the 325s, and compared to them the 500s are a bit less bright with more bass extension and a bigger soundstage. I don't know what else I could want a pair of Grados to do, so I'm really wanting to hear a pair of PS1000s just to see the difference. I also want to try the RS1s again cause I got a bum pair and had to ship them back. They are nice and light on my head and I have enjoyed everything I've thrown at them so far. Just fantastic headphones.
   
  And yep, the T1s are fantastic, as well. I love Beyerdynamic build quality and comfort. I feel pretty spoiled having the ability to choose between the T1s and 500s on a daily basis...it's a great feeling to have quality like this available to enjoy


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





focker said:


> The 500s are excellent. My frame of reference was the 325s, and compared to them the 500s are a bit less bright with more bass extension and a bigger soundstage. I don't know what else I could want a pair of Grados to do, so I'm really wanting to hear a pair of PS1000s just to see the difference. I also want to try the RS1s again cause I got a bum pair and had to ship them back. They are nice and light on my head and I have enjoyed everything I've thrown at them so far. Just fantastic headphones.
> 
> And yep, the T1s are fantastic, as well. I love Beyerdynamic build quality and comfort. I feel pretty spoiled having the ability to choose between the T1s and 500s on a daily basis...it's a great feeling to have quality like this available to enjoy


 
   
  I will keep that in mind for my next Grado upgrade. Yes indeed you are spoiled.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





masamy said:


> Is the MAD Ear +  a perfect partner to Rs1i and HF2 ?


 
   
  If there's a better amp for the RS-1s, I haven't heard it.


----------



## Magick Man

magick man said:


> I love my 60is, in fact I prefer their signature to any of the rest of the Prestige line, they simply sound more balanced to me. Of the higher end models, which is most like the 60s?




Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## GL1TCH3D

Just received my sr325i! They're very good xD
Unfortunately some of the lettering has worn off >,<


----------



## hsubox

Quote: 





magick man said:


> Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


 
   
  All of the SR-series of 'phones are like the 60s.... they're just.... more. Take the sound of the 60s and pump them up in every good aspect. They all retain the same "Grado sound"


----------



## Magick Man

hsubox said:


> All of the SR-series of 'phones are like the 60s.... they're just.... more. Take the sound of the 60s and pump them up in every good aspect. They all retain the same "Grado sound"




The 60s are my favorites of the SR series, to my ears they're the most balanced. I'm thinking about higher up the food chain, like maybe the pro or reference series. It's not a huge deal, I can just woodie these out, but was just looking for a broader soundstage and more depth.


----------



## musiclover666

I just finished "quarter modding" my comfy pads. I actually put them on reverse so that the whole driver is exposed. Man what a difference! Like a blanket was removed. The mids and highs are much more present, no sibilance or harshness either. I think I lost a bit of bass impact in doing this mod. That's ok, I think I might try punching out a couple of holes when I take them apart. That should remedy the lack of bass. Wait a minute, I haven't even tried the other pads that haven't been delivered. Pads rolling might help too.
   
  Cheers,
  Dan


----------



## TK277

On an impulse buy today, I ordered the 225i's! I hear Grado is either love or hate, but you guys make me feel good about the purchase.


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





tk277 said:


> On an impulse buy today, I ordered the 225i's! I hear Grado is either love or hate, but you guys make me feel good about the purchase.


 
   
  I think you will really enjoy them. I am enjoying my 80is immensely.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





tk277 said:


> On an impulse buy today, I ordered the 225i's! I hear Grado is either love or hate, but you guys make me feel good about the purchase.


 
   
   
  Yep, I haven't come across many people who are in the middle lol. As much as I love my T1s, if someone really forced me to make a decision between them and my PS500s, I'd keep the 500s. The T1s are a fantastic reference phone, but there is just something about the Grado sound that does it for me. I've not owned or heard the 225s, but I have a pretty good idea of what you're going to hear since I have the 325s and the 80s. They should give you a really good idea of the Grado house sound. I don't know that I've experienced a lot of burn in effect, but I'd at least give them a handful of hours of play time before you really decide if they are for you. They will respond quite well to portable players and smart phones, but an amp can raise their performance a bit. I've enjoyed my Grados just fine from my iPhone and Kindle, but they do sound a bit better when driven by my Little Dot hybrid amp.
   
  You won't hurt our feelings if they aren't for you, so I hope you'll let us know what you think either way


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> I just finished "quarter modding" my comfy pads. I actually put them on reverse so that the whole driver is exposed. Man what a difference! Like a blanket was removed. The mids and highs are much more present, no sibilance or harshness either. I think I lost a bit of bass impact in doing this mod. That's ok, I think I might try punching out a couple of holes when I take them apart. That should remedy the lack of bass. Wait a minute, I haven't even tried the other pads that haven't been delivered. Pads rolling might help too.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dan


 
   
  Wow, you've been busy! lol


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





focker said:


> Wow, you've been busy! lol


 
   
  I try to, yes. And hey if you don't like them I will gladly take them off your hands.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> I try to, yes. And hey if you don't like them I will gladly take them off your hands.


 
   
  Hell no, I'm not giving up any of my headphones lol.  I can't even tell you how fortunate I feel to have found the Grados early on. I almost completley disregarded them based on some of the comments I read by the anti-Grado crowd, but thankfully I had a few friends who encouraged me to listen for myself. I've never enjoyed music as much as I have been since getting into headphones over the last few months...it's been a great ride, and I have to give Grado a lot of the credit!


----------



## TK277

Quote: 





focker said:


> Yep, I haven't come across many people who are in the middle lol. As much as I love my T1s, if someone really forced me to make a decision between them and my PS500s, I'd keep the 500s. The T1s are a fantastic reference phone, but there is just something about the Grado sound that does it for me. I've not owned or heard the 225s, but I have a pretty good idea of what you're going to hear since I have the 325s and the 80s. They should give you a really good idea of the Grado house sound. I don't know that I've experienced a lot of burn in effect, but I'd at least give them a handful of hours of play time before you really decide if they are for you. They will respond quite well to portable players and smart phones, but an amp can raise their performance a bit. I've enjoyed my Grados just fine from my iPhone and Kindle, but they do sound a bit better when driven by my Little Dot hybrid amp.
> 
> You won't hurt our feelings if they aren't for you, so I hope you'll let us know what you think either way


 
  I didn't get the jack adapter to go with it as I plan to plug it into my EF2A hybrid tube amp from the get-go. I'm very excited. I don't listen to my iPod unless I'm on the go, and I have some decent Senn IEMs for that. 
   
  I'm interested in how the 225s will sound in comparison to my 598s. I listen to a lot of rock and hard rock, and that was one of the driving forces behind my decision, that, and curiosity -- I've been eying Grado's ever since I started getting into audio equipment.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





tk277 said:


> I didn't get the jack adapter to go with it as I plan to plug it into my EF2A hybrid tube amp from the get-go. I'm very excited. I don't listen to my iPod unless I'm on the go, and I have some decent Senn IEMs for that.
> 
> I'm interested in how the 225s will sound in comparison to my 598s. I listen to a lot of rock and hard rock, and that was one of the driving forces behind my decision, that, and curiosity -- I've been eying Grado's ever since I started getting into audio equipment.


 
   
   
  I'm guessing you'll find the 225s to be a nice complement to your Senns. I had the 518s for a bit, so I have an idea of the sound signature, even though I've heard the 598s are significantly better. They'll be different enough from the 225s that you'll enjoy the contrast.


----------



## 1adam12

Can anyone tell me if the 1/4" to 1/8" adapter is included with the PS-500? Some websites mention it, some don't. 
   
  Thanks.


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





thegimp said:


> Can anyone tell me if the 1/4" to 1/8" adapter is included with the PS-500? Some websites mention it, some don't.
> 
> Thanks.


 
   
  I would just e-mail the site(s) in question and ask them if it is indeed included. That way you save yourself a bit of money not buying one assuming that it is included. Also if you need to buy one you save yourself the heartache of having headphones arrive at your door and not being able to listen to them as you didn't have an adapter.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





thegimp said:


> Can anyone tell me if the 1/4" to 1/8" adapter is included with the PS-500? Some websites mention it, some don't.
> 
> Thanks.


 
   
  Nope, it's not included. The adapter and the extenstion cable is included with the RS1s, but not the 500s.
   
  If you get an adapter, I recommend the Grado one. It's more expensive but it's really well built and provides a rock solid connection.


----------



## hsubox

tk277 said:


> I'm interested in how the 225s will sound in comparison to my 598s. I listen to a lot of rock and hard rock, and that was one of the driving forces behind my decision, that, and curiosity -- I've been eying Grado's ever since I started getting into audio equipment.




I think you'll find them to be more airy and in-yer-face (in a good way on both accounts). The 598s, IMO, are more intimate, like a snuggy, while the 225i is more like streaking at a football game


----------



## detoxguy

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> If there's a better amp for the RS-1s, I haven't heard it.


 
  +1


----------



## GL1TCH3D

tk277 said:


> I didn't get the jack adapter to go with it as I plan to plug it into my EF2A hybrid tube amp from the get-go. I'm very excited. I don't listen to my iPod unless I'm on the go, and I have some decent Senn IEMs for that.
> 
> I'm interested in how the 225s will sound in comparison to my 598s. I listen to a lot of rock and hard rock, and that was one of the driving forces behind my decision, that, and curiosity -- I've been eying Grado's ever since I started getting into audio equipment.




Grados are great for rock and such. I've never heard electric guitars and such quite like I did with my sr325i that I just received.


----------



## skinnie

Quote: 





skinnie said:


> Well I am joining this Club
> Have a pair of MS1i with Sennheiser 414 pads, quarter modded for about 4 years, every time I listen to them I love it!
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





posam said:


> When the headband gets in, tell us how it is, I was looking at them a while back because they seemed like they were really comfy looking.


 
   
  I will.and I will post some pics too.I can't find many pictures of this headband except on the manufacters site.
   
  Quote: 





hsubox said:


> You will love the jdslabs amp with those 'phones! Even just the cmoy makes them so enjoyable.


 
   
  Thanks.In fact this was more like a challenge to a friend of mine wich has a Master Degree in electronics and wouldn't believe that an amp would make a "hell of a difference" to a pair of good headphones...so what better way to discover than to build one?
  In fact after some reading he spend a whole night reading about cmoys and amps 
  First we will try the JDSlabs "setup" in a blankboard, then if it sounds fine we will make a pcb and solder everything =)
   
  Quote: 





drawtheline said:


> I currently have one on my sr225s. They are very comfortable. They aren't incredibly soft, since the Manta headband uses a textured leather, but it feels soft enough for me and seems more durable and damage resistant that other headbands made from softer leathers. Highly recommended.


 
  When you can post some pics =)
   
  Quote: 





scoopbb said:


> i got a custom leather one from jin. its more reddish brown than the current brown offered. it looks amazing. i dont have any good pics but this one is extra padded and is way more comfortable than the stock one. i never thought the stock felt all that bad, until i put the new one on


 
  If you don't have good pics, take it   How do you managed to get a custom one?I saw two customs ones on facebook page, one completely red and other black with spikes.


----------



## pentel21

Hey guys
   
  Can someone tell me what's the difference between SR60i and MS1i ? 
  Which one should I get?
  I mostly listen to indie rock, but sometimes jazz or electro. 
  I like bass and a clear "kick" of the drum :] 
   
  Thanks.


----------



## Gwarmi

Here's a delicious amp pairing - some don't like the Sugden HA-4's Class A goodness but I think it really does sound more spacious and cleaner overall than my Violectric V200 - not a cheap pairing by any means though!
   
  A solid consideration for those seeking to stick with solid state regarding their GS1000 / PS1000 ultimate pursuit for perfection.


----------



## Nick01

Quote: 





pentel21 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Can someone tell me what's the difference between SR60i and MS1i ?
> Which one should I get?
> ...


 
   
  Well the SR60i is made by Grado in New York, while the MS1i is made by Alessandro in Pennsylvania. The SR60i has a button stuck on the cups, the MS1i doesn't. Oh yeah and one other thing, the SR60i is $79 while the MS1i is $110.


----------



## lugnut

Can someone tell me at what point in the Grado line up do the gimbals go from plastic to metal ? 
  Thanks


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





lugnut said:


> Can someone tell me at what point in the Grado line up do the gimbals go from plastic to metal ?
> Thanks


 
  RS1i have metal. The PS500s may but I do not own a pair nor have i seen a good enough picture to be sure. I would assume the PS1000 and GS1000is have them because they are above the rs1i. The only thing about the metal gimbal is the square cutout for the cable which scratches it a bit and I am worried that over several years, may ruin the rubber covering (or whatever it is made of). I don't believe it was a square cutout before the i's (improved) came out maybe a bit before.


----------



## Nick01

Quote: 





lugnut said:


> Can someone tell me at what point in the Grado line up do the gimbals go from plastic to metal ?
> Thanks


 
   
  These models have full circle metal gimbal: Grado RS1, GS1000, PS1000. And the superlimited PS1, and the older generation HP1000 as well. And Alessandro MS Pro too. And if you do the Magnum upgrade you'll get a very good metal gimbal too. 
   
  PS500 are basically rebadged HF2, so no they don't have the full circle gimbal.


----------



## TK277

My 225i's came today and while they aren't burned in yet (they've only been playing about 8 hours), I did some A/B testing with my Senn 598s on the EF2A hybrid tube amp.
   
  Overall impression of the Grado's are that they are, how I would describe, more "dry" as they are very clear, but offer less of a soundstage. The Senns are more "wet" or maybe "lush" as they offer a beautiful soundstage and layer better. In comparison to the 598s, the 225s definitely emphasize vocals over any other part of the song, sometimes competing/blending with the electric guitars. The vocals are impressively clearer though. This was most noticeable on "Sweet Dreams" by Emily Browning and "Let the Sparks Fly" by Thousand Foot Krutch. I found the Grado's too harsh with Lana Del Rey's "Radio" though. I'm hoping the harshness calms down after burn-in. Right now they're fatiguing.
   
  When it comes down to realism, the Grado's outperformed the Senn's on "Sweet Dreams," the Emily Browning rendition. It felt like I was there listening to her sing on the mic, a detail missing from the 598s. The Senn's always offered better / more interesting layering though, sacrificing on the clarity of vocals (in direct comparison) at times for it. Senns provided more "boom" in the bass (an effect I noticed only after tube rolling to the 5-star GE 6AK5 instead of the stock J16 tubes, mind you) that added more realism than the Grado's on most tracks. Each had a strength on every track over the other in this department.
   
  I'm not 100% sold on the Grado sound yet, but I will give it some time. I like what I'm hearing with the clarity of things and the guitars do sound more alive. If the highs can calm down a bit I'll be very pleased.


----------



## brokenthumb

Listening to Megadeth on the SR80i and loving every minute of it!  Paused a song and switched from HE-500 to the SR80i and it sounds tons better with the Grado on this album.  Kinda wish I had went with a 325is or RS1i instead of the HE-500 now.  My heart was saying RS1i but my brain went with the HE-500.  Stupid brain.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





tk277 said:


> My 225i's came today and while they aren't burned in yet (they've only been playing about 8 hours), I did some A/B testing with my Senn 598s on the EF2A hybrid tube amp.
> 
> Overall impression of the Grado's are that they are, how I would describe, more "dry" as they are very clear, but offer less of a soundstage. The Senns are more "wet" or maybe "lush" as they offer a beautiful soundstage and layer better. In comparison to the 598s, the 225s definitely emphasize vocals over any other part of the song, sometimes competing/blending with the electric guitars. The vocals are impressively clearer though. This was most noticeable on "Sweet Dreams" by Emily Browning and "Let the Sparks Fly" by Thousand Foot Krutch. I found the Grado's too harsh with Lana Del Rey's "Radio" though. I'm hoping the harshness calms down after burn-in. Right now they're fatiguing.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Grados are definitely a bit brighter than other headphones, but typically when you pair them with tubes the edge is taken off a bit. Sounds like you already have tube amplification on board, so hard to say if you'll end up finding them to your liking.  As you noted, they certainly do have a lot of detail...as Brokenthumb indicated, even the 80s bring detail in spades and can compete with higher end cans in that regard. I don't know if they're out of your price range, but if you're CLOSE to really liking the Grados but want a little less brightness and a bit more soundstage, the PS500s would fit that description perfectly. You may want to give those a shot if you decide to further look at the line, but there is certainly no shame in just deciding they aren't for you. Your assessment is very fair and well thought out, and I'm glad you shared your initial impressions    As for the 225s, I'd give them more break in time and see if you like them any better after 50-100 hrs.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> Listening to Megadeth on the SR80i and loving every minute of it!  Paused a song and switched from HE-500 to the SR80i and it sounds tons better with the Grado on this album.  Kinda wish I had went with a 325is or RS1i instead of the HE-500 now.  My heart was saying RS1i but my brain went with the HE-500.  Stupid brain.


 
   
   
  I love my 80s   I just got my RCA-to-mini cable connected to my Fiio E11 and am about to watch a movie with my 80s...good times!


----------



## musiclover666

I have been enjoying my 80is immensely since I got them. I got my flat pads and L cush pads today and have been doing some pad rolling. I will post some impressions later tonight when I can make sense of everything.


----------



## detoxguy

Quote: 





nick01 said:


> Well the SR60i is made by Grado in New York, while the MS1i is made by Alessandro in Pennsylvania. The SR60i has a button stuck on the cups, the MS1i doesn't. Oh yeah and one other thing, the SR60i is $79 while the MS1i is $110.


 
  Grado makes the Alessandro line. They are manufactured in Brooklyn.


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> I have been enjoying my 80is immensely since I got them. I got my flat pads and L cush pads today and have been doing some pad rolling. I will post some impressions later tonight when I can make sense of everything.


 
   
  After quite a bit of listening I think I have some impressions of the three different pads that I have. They are as follows:
   
*Stock Comfies:* slightly veiled/muffled, decent bass, midrange punch and treble sparkle is still there just a little recessed due to the pad. Very comfortable on the ears (hence the name)
   
*Quarter modded comfies:* opens up soundstage, lifts stock veil, more punchy, loss of bass, still very comfortable
   
*Quarter modded taped comfies:* no noticeable difference
   
*Stock bowl pads/L Cush:* very open sounding, enhances the Grado sound, really nice mids and treble, lacks some low end punch, fairly comfortable
   
*Taped bowl pads/L Cush:* didn't notice any difference from stock, apparently it is supposed to increase bass response. I used .5" Scotch/Cello tape. Perhaps I should try electrical tape.
   
*TTVJ Flats:* Noticeable increase in bass response, seems to darken the sound slightly, not as sparkly and bright as compared to bowls, somewhat uncomfortable.
   
  One thing I have to mention in relation to the bowls is I have small ears which allows my ears to fit quite nicely in the bowls. I know a lot of people have the pads resting on the outside of their ears which would give an impression of a larger soundstage and less bass as well. The reason I mention this is that my ear is obviously closer to the driver since my ear fits within the bowl so I will be hearing the bowls differently than a lot of people.
   
  Overall the sonic differences between the pads isn't that great (to my ears anyway), the differences are slight, not night and day. I still feel it's worth it to "pad roll" and see the differences that can be had.
   
  I think I will be keeping the bowls on from now on, but I will always have the other two if the mood strikes to to do a bit of experimenting.
   
  I haven't received my Senn. 414 pads yet, I will post some more impressions once I do.
   
  Cheers,
  Dan


----------



## Focker

Interesting read, Dan...thanks!
   
  BTW, lol at your "note to self"


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





focker said:


> Interesting read, Dan...thanks!
> 
> BTW, lol at your "note to self"


 
   
  Thanks Focker! Yes, the differences are indeed subtle rather than night and day. The "Note to Self" is true, or so I have been told.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> Thanks Focker! Yes, the differences are indeed subtle rather than night and day. The "Note to Self" is true, or so I have been told.


 
  LOL


----------



## musiclover666

I have been listening this morning with the flats on, I think perhaps I misjudged these too quickly. I quite like them. Hmmm...


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> I have been listening this morning with the flats on, I think perhaps I misjudged these too quickly. I quite like them. Hmmm...


 
  How's the comfort?


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





posam said:


> How's the comfort?


 
   
  Like I said above, the flats are a bit uncomfortable. Nothing I couldn't get used to though. I will continue to use them until I receive my Senn. 414 pads, and then see how those fair sonically. There definitely needs to be a cross between a flat and a bowl, for comfort, and for the boost in the low end, and also to retain the mid punch and high end sparkle. Perhaps the 414 will be the best of both worlds?
   
  As an aside, I tried taping the bowls with electricians tape. There was a noticeable difference in the bass as a result, not as great a difference as the flats, but it was noticeable. The gap is definitely closing between the flats and taped bowls. Now I don't know which to pick. Perhaps I just need to pick one and relax and enjoy the music instead listening to the sound. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers,
  Dan


----------



## devouringone3

Yes HD414 is the best of both worlds.
   
  It's the center / medium / do-everything pad (it will sound acceptably good on at least every Grados, and great on some of them).
   
  bass / congestion of the sound <-->   Flats -- HD414 -- Bowls   <--> treble / harshness
   
  Bowls can be "fixed" (they become more bassy, and not harsh anymore, which means more comfortable sounding, like the flats) to a certain extent with tape, I've had crazy good results on my SR325i, with 3M Scotch tape (and not the "magical one"), but you need to make sure to cover very much 100% of the surface (the one that is spongy) around the circumference of the pads, or else bass will leak and you'll loose the desirable effect. Using the same pads the effect works best on Metal/Plastic Hybrids > All Plastic > All Wood > All Metal, Grado models. I've tested with SR325i > SR200 > RS1 > HP2. Past the SR200 the effect was barely noticeable on my RS1.
   
  Flats cannot be fixed with tape. Taped flats gives a little bit more bass, but I found it became exaggerate and too much, lol it was almost headache inducing for me, flats are already very bassy without tape. Taped HD414 changes absolutely nothing on their without-tape sound. But definitely I love taped bowls on my SR200 and SR325i, it's magical how it improves sound comfort, details, and balance... it simply makes your headphone give you more.
   
  Comfort-wise it's: Quarter-modded HD414, reversed > Bowls with PX 100 pads under them > HD414 > Comfies > Flats ~~ Bowls (with a weightier Grado like a SR325is the flats are less comfortable than the bowls, but on a RS1 it might be the contrary).
   
  HD414, comfies, PX 100 pads I always recommend to have a hole in them for better "liberated" high frequency sounds. Same principle, it makes your headphone give you more. I don't mod my Grados, but I quarter hole my pads (and use them non-reversed).
   
  I personally like the HD414 pads for all my Grados but it's always best to fine tune to your taste. I have a RS1 that has too much bass for my taste, so I use bowls for it. I very much always couple bowls with a PX 100 pads great comfort: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/638099-REG/Sennheiser_089331_089331_Earpads_for_PX.html
   
  My old RS1 was the contrary, it had too much highs, I used flats for it all the time, but it also sounded very good with HD414. You really need to experiment.


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Yes HD414 is the best of both worlds.
> 
> It's the center / medium / do-everything pad (it will sound acceptably good on at least every Grados, and great on some of them).
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for the info and your impressions. I look forward to receiving my 414 pads next week. I was at The Source (like Radio Shack) and saw they had some pads that looked very similar to the PX 100 pads. http://www.thesource.ca/estore/product.aspx?language=en-CA&catalog=Online&category=Headphone+Accessories&product=3308221 I think I might go back and pick them up so I can give your suggestion a try. Did you use a hole punch to put the holes in the pads? Will the PX100 type pads work under all pads?
   
  Cheers,
  Dan


----------



## devouringone3

Hey yes, I'm also Canadian too  so all Radioshacks became The Sources by Circuit City very much at the same time.
   
  I bought fake PX100 pads by accident on eBay and they were just as good, yours should be good too (like in, not loosing particles and acoustically transparent good ).
   
  Radioshack pads might still be these ones: http://www.head-fi.org/t/294623/grado-rs1-shack-hack-mod-56k-beware (or might not, because that's a old thread) they are a bit too big so you can't just apply them straight onto your Grados like the PX100, but follow the guidelines in this thread and you'll reach the same point. It's called "Shack hack" because the guy used Radio"shack" pads.
   
   
  Actually I realized while making this short summary about what I knew about Grado pads, that three of my Grados are using, Bowls (RS1), Taped Bowls (SR325i), Taped Bowls (SR200) in conjunction with PX 100 pads but none have a hole in them.
   
  I remember when I tried quarter modded HD414 for the first time, the difference was huge and exactly like people were saying it was (liberation of the highs, noticeably, and slight improvement in the mids, less noticeably). I think my A/Bing with non-quarter modded confirmed it too. Since HD414 and PX100 have the same thickness and are both by Sennheiser, punching a quarter hole (I will prefer to use a metal cap of a  bottle [I don't know, something like a wine bottle or a Glass Coca Cola] and a hammer instead of a coin and an exacto blade) should bear the same positive effects on SQ. I just need to find a metal cap to confirm it to you, I really want to do it as soon as I can, to not waste any SQ any longer, lol.


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Hey yes, I'm also Canadian too  so all Radioshacks became The Sources by Circuit City very much at the same time.
> 
> I bought fake PX100 pads by accident on eBay and they were just as good, yours should be good too (like in, not loosing particles and acoustically transparent good ).
> 
> ...


 
  I've done the shack hack for my bowls, I thought that the shack pads were a bit too big so i ended up cutting them smaller. Strange thing they seem to shrink while i'm wearing them (have to put them back in place all the time) but they fill back out when i take them out. I also found the radio shack pads to be too soft and my ear flattens them over long listening sessions however they still do improve bowl comfort quite a bit.


----------



## francoamerican

Is there a definitive comparison of the HF2 vs PS500? It seems line they are believed to be very similar, if not an identical design. Yet the PS500 measure noticeably better on innerfidelity. There is the additional midbass hump on the PS500, but the distortion measurements on the PS500 are the best of any Grado. 

I personally prefer the sound of the HF2 because of the less prominent BAss (from what I've heard) but the measurement performance of the PS500 intrigue me. Square waves and timing look better too.


----------



## devouringone3

Alright I just quarter modded my PX100 pads, I think there is an improvement in the sound but it's not as dramatic as I have expected it to be. Althought I definitely prefer this. I think all Grados should be move air back and forth only through they stock cheese clothe, with nothing in the way. Comfort stood the same.
   
  I didn't punched the hole, as the metal caps I found simply weren't sharp enough to do a decent job. I just picked a new blade for my exacto and used a Canadian 25 cent, which gives you more control to make a fine job in the end... not perfect but still very fine. I will proceed to quarter mod my 2 other pairs.
   
  Quote:
   


posam said:


> I've done the shack hack for my bowls, I thought that the shack pads were a bit too big so i ended up cutting them smaller. Strange thing they seem to shrink while i'm wearing them (have to put them back in place all the time) but they fill back out when i take them out. I also found the radio shack pads to be too soft and my ear flattens them over long listening sessions however they still do improve bowl comfort quite a bit.


 
   
  With KSC75 / PX 100 pads you still get the retaining edges so none of that is experienced.
   
  Quote: 





francoamerican said:


> Is there a definitive comparison of the HF2 vs PS500? It seems line they are believed to be very similar, if not an identical design. Yet the PS500 measure noticeably better on innerfidelity. There is the additional midbass hump on the PS500, but the distortion measurements on the PS500 are the best of any Grado.
> I personally prefer the sound of the HF2 because of the less prominent BAss (from what I've heard) but the measurement performance of the PS500 intrigue me. Square waves and timing look better too.


 
   
  PS500 did measure incredibly well actually... but with Grados you never know what those measurements mean :/.


----------



## DrawTheLine

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Actually I realized while making this short summary about what I knew about Grado pads, that three of my Grados are using, Bowls (RS1), Taped Bowls (SR325i), Taped Bowls (SR200) in conjunction with PX 100 pads but none have a hole in them.


 
  Have you tried using the PX 100 pads with holes in conjunction with bowls? I love my bowl pads, but I could certainly use some added comfort for longer listening sessions. It looks like I'm going to have to pick up a pair, and possibly grab some 414 pads as well, just to experiment.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





drawtheline said:


> Have you tried using the PX 100 pads with holes in conjunction with bowls? I love my bowl pads, but I could certainly use some added comfort for longer listening sessions. It looks like I'm going to have to pick up a pair, and possibly grab some 414 pads as well, just to experiment.


 
   
  Yes you should definitely do so .
   
  In the latest post I did, right on top of yours, I said my impressions about quarter modding a hole in the PX 100 which everyone should do... and it's easy to have success at doing it nicely.
   
  Here's, very much, the size of the hole it gave me:
   
  The big hole in the center along with the first row of 8 smaller holes around it are now all perfectly uncovered...
   

   
  One third of the other row is also unveiled, or so.
   

   
  I wanted to use a quarter coin, smaller than a two dollar coin (in Canada we have these, they are the biggest of our round coins), because otherwise I would have lost that remaining edge of foam, which is the comfortable part preventing your ears from touching the drivers.
   
  Edit* I took a picture with my webcam of the real thing:

   
  Even if I push I can't make my ears touch the driver, so the initially intended effect is preserved... making a hole helps with the most fragile frequencies, the highs.
   
  With my folded sport cotton headband I don't feel the headphone anymore:


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Yes you should definitely do so .
> 
> In the latest post I did, right on top of yours, I said my impressions about quarter modding a hole in the PX 100 which everyone should do... and it's easy to have success at doing it nicely.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Nice work. Did you get those green 414 pads off of E-bay?


----------



## devouringone3

Yes , I didn't have to quarter mod them myself. They were "holed" and dyed by Mozu on Head-Fi, who is ShrikePC on eBay, and he is still selling those sweet pads .


----------



## wje

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Yes , I didn't have to quarter mod them myself. They were "holed" and dyed by Mozu on Head-Fi, who is ShrikePC on eBay, and he is still selling those sweet pads .


 
   
  I took my turn once a applying dye to the Sennheiser pads. It actually was quite an effort - had to get rubber gloves on, etc.  The glove then got a hole in it and my fingers were black for over a week.  Then, you have to find something to make a good, neat hole.  I used a deep-well socket and a craft knife, for great results.  However, unless you're going to cook up a batch of 20 pair, I don't think it's really worth it to just dye a couple pair, when it's easier to just buy 'em.


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Yes , I didn't have to quarter mod them myself. They were "holed" and dyed by Mozu on Head-Fi, who is ShrikePC on eBay, and he is still selling those sweet pads .


 
  So you just stick these under the original bowls it looks like... gonna have to try that some time...


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Yes , I didn't have to quarter mod them myself. They were "holed" and dyed by Mozu on Head-Fi, who is ShrikePC on eBay, and he is still selling those sweet pads .


 
   
  That's funny, that's who I bought my pads off of on e-bay! I bought the red ones. I think they will look pretty nice with my new screens.


----------



## Errymoose

I've had my RS1i's for a little over a week now, and they are an absolutely amazing sounding headphone.  Received the HD414 pads in the mail this morning, so I will be experimenting with some different pads tonight to try and see what sounds the best to me...


----------



## TK277

see how a bit over half of the cans look "wet" or something? Is that typical from use? I've had these only for 4 days now and haven't used 'em at all today, but I noticed this after my first time using them.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





posam said:


> So you just stick these under the original bowls it looks like... gonna have to try that some time...


 
   
  Nonono, I advise you against doing this. Those are standalone pads. And they are ample, would hardly fit under bowls with overstretching it.
   
  I was crazy enough to do it one day, with a pair of wasted bowls that had been washed with harsh chemicals and that were loosing all of their particles (so I wouldn't use it on headphones because of that reason), and all that returned is an overstretched bowl looking like a ring, that wouldn't even touch my ear so much it had become flat and wide, and the sound was the same as a HD414, airy, the bowl was doing nothing but suffering and warping.
   
  These in my picture above are HD414,

   
  and you want to put PX100 under your bowls:

   
   
  Quote: 





tk277 said:


> see how a bit over half of the cans look "wet" or something? Is that typical from use? I've had these only for 4 days now and haven't used 'em at all today, but I noticed this after my first time using them.


 
   
  Maybe your ears are sweaty, in a hot day? This isn't normal really... unless they came like this. Otherwise no they should remain uniform white. You can take some absorbing towel and try drying the darker areas.
   
  I wouldn't be alarmed if I were you though, the driver is still like 0.65 cm under, and they don't fear small particles of dust, pads, or a even bit of humidity either, they won't change anything in their integrity and sound.
   
  I have a similar spot on my HP2 filter, I think it's due to manipulation with greasy/oily fingers, so it would be an inoffensive stain.

   
   
   


musiclover666 said:


> That's funny, that's who I bought my pads off of on e-bay! I bought the red ones. I think they will look pretty nice with my new screens.


 
   
  You have re-screened your SR80i?  You could call that a mod I'd say, in your signature.


----------



## musiclover666

I will be building and painting my new screens tomorrow along with punching a couple holes in the driver screen, just some minor surgery. I am not sure if I want to remove the white fabric that covers the drivers yet. I would think this increases the chance of "grattle"?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





errymoose said:


> I've had my RS1i's for a little over a week now, and they are an absolutely amazing sounding headphone.  Received the HD414 pads in the mail this morning, so I will be experimenting with some different pads tonight to try and see what sounds the best to me...


 
  That rocks...I can't wait to try the RS1s again since I got a bum pair the first time. I'm already in love with the PS500s, so it's pretty clear to me that the 2nd tier of Grados are even better than the lower tier...and that's saying a lot, cause I love my 80s


----------



## marts30

After owning 225i, 325i, RS1i, MS1i, MS2i, MS Pro... my favourite grado remains the MS2i


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> I am not sure if I want to remove the white fabric that covers the drivers yet. I would think this increases the chance of "grattle"?


 
   
  I don't think one can have a good reason to remove these, they protect the air chamber from intruders, which we always benefit of, and don't change anything to the sound itself. I thought those were referring to by saying "replaced screen" though.


----------



## Magick Man

Yeah, I wouldn't touch that, there's really no reason to mess with it.


----------



## musiclover666

Yeah, after the mods I did today I decided to leave the fabric covering the driver holes.
   
  I did however perform some minor surgery on my beloved Grados. The most frustrating part was getting the cups apart. I tried twice to steam them apart to no avail. I then borrowed the wife's hair dryer and  heated them up slowly that way. Presto! They came apart no problem. I them removed all residual glue from the cups. Next was the removal of the plastic screen that holds the model number button. They came off in fairly large chunks, but I still had to pick off little pieces that just didn't want to let go. Once I had all the plastic removed I traced the inside diameter of the cup onto a piece of cardstock so I could transfer that to the metal screen. I traced the circle with a black sharpie onto the metal screen I had, then I proceeded to cut out the screen with tin snips. At this point I checked the fit and trimmed accordingly. Once the fit was to my satisfaction I roughed up the screens with some steel wool. Once that was done I cleaned them and took them outside to be painted. I gave them two coats of red and let them dry while I got busy my other tasks.
   
  I had done a lot of reading about other people punching holes in the fabric on the back of the driver and I decided I would try punching two holes in each cup. After that was done i went to work applying white tack to the back of the magnet plate as well as lining the walls of the cups. For cosmetics I coloured the white tack black with a Sharpie.
   
  Once the screens were dry enough, I glued them in place with Krazy Glue. Now all that was left to do was put everything back together.
   
  
   
  Once I got them back together and had my first listen to my newly modded cans, I smiled. Everything still worked, no dead drivers, no "Grattle", just pure Grado sound, only better. The vent mod definitely increased the bass. The bass is more punchy, and weighty. I also think there is a bit more soundstage (could be placebo) due to the cans now having increased venting due to the new screen. I think the treble is a bit tamer due to the damping, everything just seems smoother as a result.
   
  So was it worth it? Absolutely. I think the sonic gains won are worth the time and energy I spent. I also like the way my Grados look now. Next on my list is a headband from Headphone Lounge and then possibly wood or aluminum cups.
   
  Cheers,
  Dan


----------



## devouringone3

Edit your signature! lol!
   
  These aren't stock anymore. It's cool you even though of painting the WhiteTack black!
   
  Do you think you would want to punch more holes in the black felt on the back of the driver?
   
  Thanks for sharing how you did it with details! Those are nice guidelines for someone wanting to try out some mods for his Grados.
   
   
  Red looks cool , and I see you applied some tape around your ear adapters! Hehe, good job , I also like that a lot on my SR200 I'm listening to right now.


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Edit your signature! lol!
> 
> These aren't stock anymore. It's cool you even though of painting the WhiteTack black!
> 
> ...


 
   
  Signature edited. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No they are definitely not stock anymore! Ya, I thought taking a Sharpie to the white tack would just give it that extra touch. I am considering punching one more hole in the felt, just to give it a little more oomph. Not too much though. Have you punched any in yours? Yes, I liked the results of taping the ear pads, warmed everything up a bit. Not a night and day mod, mind you. Thanks for the kuddos.


----------



## musiclover666

Hey *devouringone3, *
   
  How many pairs of Grados do you own? Looks to be quite a few in your sig. How did you get your start in collecting Grados? My next purchase is going to be a 325i. How do you like yours?
   
  Cheers,
  Dan


----------



## shimmer n roar

They do look cool - love the red screens.


----------



## musiclover666

Thanks shimmer n roar! It's my favorite colour combination.


----------



## KimChee

Thats my fav color scheme, same color as my customs


----------



## musiclover666

So, curiosity got the best of me and I punched out 3 more holes for a total of 5. I really like how this sounds, bass is tight and punch, but not bloated at all. I think I will leave it as is.


----------



## Focker

Dan: Wow, those look really cool with the red!


----------



## musiclover666

Thanks, Focker! They sound even better. My wife can't believe how well they turned out. lol.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> Hey *devouringone3, *
> 
> How many pairs of Grados do you own? Looks to be quite a few in your sig. How did you get your start in collecting Grados? My next purchase is going to be a 325i. How do you like yours?
> 
> ...


 
   
  On a SR325i, or "is", the tape mod is definitely huge .
   
  I love my Grados, but I take pride in owning the older, discontinued production, models. I always jumped very quickly on the classifieds I found from September 2011 to... hum, April 2012. All my Grados were bought used, and I stopped checking 2-3 times a week on sites only very recently, and never bought a single one on eBay.
   
  I used Head-Fi thrice, Canuckaudiomart thrice, and found two HP-1000 in good condition for exceptionally low price (basically I paid the MSRP) in Andorra (fourth smallest country in the world), responding to a local classified in Catalan, found at the 34th page of my "Joseph Grado for sale" Google search (which has 57 pages in total, that night, lol).
   
  Actually I did use eBay for my RS1 (contacting and buying my second RS1 from an auction winner! lol).
   
  Sold two headphones on Head-Fi, my first headphone that I had bought the day I registered onto Head-Fi, my RS1#1059, and my black SR325, both because I had found better replacements for them. So if you kept the count, it equals my 7 Grados. I definitely want to take a family picture soon, but two of them are on transit right now for repair / upgrade.
   
  I'm no modder, like you SlayerMusicLover, by the way .
   
   
  I discovered Grado labs at 19 years old and decided I would get a RS1 one day. On that day, now 22 years old, when I received and listened to the thing, it left me hungry, and I wanted to be more "blown away". Putting in fault the age of my RS1 (2001), I bought a more recent SR325i (2005) which sounded so similar, RS1 was barely more refined, or "different". I considered the RS1 the true flagship of Grado and it was deceived by that best offering, so I keep reading about Grados and found out about some hardcore Grado dudes like pcf who lived almost exclusively in the past years of Grado, as far as their headphones are concerned... so I started digging into that past myself, out of curiosity and hunger for more Grado, and eventually found The headphone who blown me away. The HP-1000, and it keeps blowing me away every time, lol.
   
  I then returned again in the present, repaired and fixed my initial expectations about Grado, and went back to my two first so-called similar-sounding headphones, SR325i and RS1 and felt like they were great (even compared to all I had tried in the meantime, and my HP-1000), and that my initial problems with them were a misconception and mostly an over-expectation. I bought an even older RS1, to differentiate it from my SR325i, and now I love all I have and finally stopped wanting to buy headphones (took me a couple of thousands dollars, lol) and the RS1 and HP-1000 are equally my favorite Grado headphones, and Grado headphones my favorite headphones of all. Although, overall I don't recommend old John Grado (second owner of the company) headphones, because they are a pain in the butt just to find and only different sounding (and not better so to speak, contrary to popular belief), so they are not worth it; I definitely recommend people to get themselves a HP-1000 before they become even rarer or completely extincted by people like me who buys them for eternity, these were conceived by Joseph Grado, the founder of Grado Labs.
   
   
  HP-1000 to me are the HD800 of Grado Labs. HD700 is a Symphones Magnum (yes that I also consider that one to be a Grado headphone), HD650 is the RS1, and HD600 is a SR325i or "is", because the SR325is of today sound identical to SR325i of 2005, so far and according to what I've read on this site. Grado really became steady on their sound starting from that year, and it's also one of the reason and why I did a 180 on that point, and chose to go look back into their past, instead of contenting myself of their present, PS1000 is too much disagreed and frowned upon to be the true flagship, it's more like a side-project, and sound is really unGradoish.
   
  Oh yeah and I love my golden SR325i a lot also , with tape or without, and would recommend it with no hesitation. SR325i and RS1 are the only two production models I recommend people getting from Grado, if they don't want to deal with upgradeitis  lol. If they are really restricted on money they can pick up something lower in the RS or SR range, but they won't be as immune from the infamous Head-Fi disease.
   
  SR325i, because of its unique material combination used (in the Grado line up), is the one Grado headphone that benefit the most from having tape around the bowls pads. Which I find very precious, and the reason why I like that headphone among all others I own.
   
  Know that 3 of my 7 Grados are mostly back up drivers for my HP-1000 (and not because I'm scared of having it fail on me, that driver is indestructible and aging nicely, more because I simply can't get enough of the thing... although I have stopped buying them now . So I have four (4) distinctive and complementing Grado headphones.
   
   
  A SR200 with mismatched drivers (factory mismatched? it's like if I was the first owner to discover that mistake, the headphone never had a driver replaced), that, to me, just doesn't sound Hi-Fi, so it's a definitive oddball, and the sound is so radically different that I like it sometimes (for a change), it's also my smallest Grado headphone. It features absolutely no bass, lol, and sounds like a can, literally, the thing in which you buy peas to put on your hot chicken. But I like the absence of mask and the exaggerated trebles that result from that absence of bass.
   
  A SR325i, incarnating everything you know about current Grado... typical mid bass bump, airy sound, good for rocking, great highs, and mid-centric balance
   
  A super vintage RS1, the most bassy Grado ever, very musical and natural, but a lot grainier sounding than the modern RS1i (which are still very similar in terms of sound from what I could read). I fear it cannot handle it's own power (but RS1i definitely can), sometime I get fatigued by it's sound and bass, and I don't know why really because I still like and want to listen to it all the time.
   
  RS1 classic (~1997- ~2005) forged the typical Grado sound we now know of, but are the most different sounding of all the RS1, with "no bass and piercing highs". RS1 super vintage (~1994- ~1996) and RS1i (buttonless RS1, 2008 to today) have a lot more in common (smooth and balanced sound, bass), I fear (because I paid a lot more for my RS1 super vintage), lol.
   
  And HP-1000 (HP2), analytical, detailed, and neutral... best Grado at high volumes. One of the fastest, most transparent, less grainy headphone I own. It's a "high-performing" (no matter what that means) and formidable headphone, that is still very capable, and even competitive, against today's world best open headphones. Most people also consider it an all time classic in the likes of the R10, AKG K1000, Orpheus, etc. headphones Head-Fiers need to listen at least once in their lifetime.


----------



## musiclover666

Wow, thanks for the info!


----------



## Magick Man

I am so striking out trying to get wooden Grado cups... this is getting discouraging.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





magick man said:


> I am so striking out trying to get wooden Grado cups... this is getting discouraging.


 
   
  What do you mean?
   
  www.MartinCustomAudio.com
  www.HeadPhile.com
  www.ohrenholz.com


----------



## Brooko

magick man said:


> I am so striking out trying to get wooden Grado cups... this is getting discouraging.




Try Martin Custom Audio. Bit more expensive but he does beautiful work. I was lucky enough to snag one of the last sets of Cabillas cups a while ago (fwj) - and I love my woodied SR325i - still use them everyday.


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





magick man said:


> I am so striking out trying to get wooden Grado cups... this is getting discouraging.


 
   
  Someone told me there is a guy on ebay selling cups. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-SR-60i-80i-125i-225i-325i-RS1-RS2-Headphone-Walnut-Wood-Cups-/140746324970?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20c5227bea#ht_500wt_1156  Cheap too. You could also post an ad in the classifieds asking to buy a set.


----------



## Magick Man

devouringone3 said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> www.MartinCustomAudio.com







brooko said:


> Try Martin Custom Audio. Bit more expensive but he does beautiful work. I was lucky enough to snag one of the last sets of Cabillas cups a while ago (fwj) - and I love my woodied SR325i - still use them everyday.




I tried Martin, I never heard back from them when I inquired.



musiclover666 said:


> Someone told me there is a guy on ebay selling cups. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-SR-60i-80i-125i-225i-325i-RS1-RS2-Headphone-Walnut-Wood-Cups-/140746324970?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20c5227bea#ht_500wt_1156  Cheap too. You could also post an ad in the classifieds asking to buy a set.




That's jschristian44, he's going to Alaska tomorrow and won't be back until September. No cups until then. And I did post in the classifieds, no answers.


So, yeah, been there, tried those.


----------



## TK277

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Maybe your ears are sweaty, in a hot day? This isn't normal really... unless they came like this. Otherwise no they should remain uniform white. You can take some absorbing towel and try drying the darker areas.
> 
> I wouldn't be alarmed if I were you though, the driver is still like 0.65 cm under, and they don't fear small particles of dust, pads, or a even bit of humidity either, they won't change anything in their integrity and sound.


 
   
  It's been warm out but it's not exceptionally warm in the house. I've let them "dry out" but it must be grease or something...kind of gross (especially considering I have good hygiene habits!), but as long as the sound is fine I won't continue to worry about it. They also get uncomfortable after only 30 minutes, so maybe new pads will kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





magick man said:


> I tried Martin, I never heard back from them when I inquired.
> That's jschristian44, he's going to Alaska tomorrow and won't be back until September. No cups until then. And I did post in the classifieds, no answers.
> So, yeah, been there, tried those.


 
   
  Have you considered aluminum? A guy saw my plea for cups and sent me a msg stating he makes aluminum cups. Something to think about...


----------



## Magick Man

musiclover666 said:


> Have you considered aluminum? A guy saw my plea for cups and sent me a msg stating he makes aluminum cups. Something to think about...




Thanks, but I have my heart set on wood. Like these, mmm...


----------



## musiclover666

Those are pretty sweet, yes.


----------



## danik97

Hello. What is difference between sound in RS1 and RS2?


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





tk277 said:


> It's been warm out but it's not exceptionally warm in the house. I've let them "dry out" but it must be grease or something...kind of gross (especially considering I have good hygiene habits!), but as long as the sound is fine I won't continue to worry about it. They also get uncomfortable after only 30 minutes, so maybe new pads will kill two birds with one stone.


 
   
  Both are good ideas, not worrying about it (because I can tell you it's a non-issue really, if you're willing to believe me , and putting smaller pads like Sennheiser PX100 pads, or Koss KSC75 pads under your bowls, will alleviate discomfort and pain. 
   
   
  Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> Have you considered aluminum? A guy saw my plea for cups and sent me a msg stating he makes aluminum cups. Something to think about...


 
   
  Grado + Symphones = The best aluminum cups you can get


----------



## skinnie

Well my HeadphoneLounge Headband just came here are some pics.
  They were take in a hurry so sorry for the quality.
  I didn't though that the headband could help in the confort (the previous one never hurt me) but it does, it makes feel the headphones feel "lighter" in your head.


----------



## musiclover666

Nice! That's next one my list of upgrades to my 80i.


----------



## skinnie

Here are some more =)


----------



## francoamerican

Quote: 





xueyunfei said:


> love HF2..


 
   
  I have HF2 number 131 that i just obtained  a few weeks ago as essentially new old stock.   I had gone from SR60 to DT880 to HD650 now to HF2.   I am loving the HF2!   Love the comfort, the way they look and most importantly the sound.  They are breaking in beautifully!     
   
  I'm using an Nuforce HD as I wait patiently for a Mad Ear+ Super II to hook up to my new-in-box wyred4sound microdac/udac and NOS GE 5 star 5751s and GE CBQ5s!
   
  I'm not certain there is anything better out there (for me!)


----------



## bookaboo

How do you find the HF2 in relation to the HD650. Im thinking of going for some PS500s


----------



## francoamerican

Quote: 





bookaboo said:


> How do you find the HF2 in relation to the HD650. Im thinking of going for some PS500s


 
   
  I find the HF2 so much more engaging;  I like rock - so it's just much more enjoyable.   The deep bass extension is *not* as good on the Grado however.  
   
  I've actually been pouring over the innerfidelity measurement charts recently.  http://www.innerfidelity.com/headphone-data-sheet-downloads  The PS500 measure better than any Grado, as I interpret the measurements.    The HD650, however, measure even better for what's that worth.  
   
  Certainly for many people the comfort is much better on the HD650 - but for me i honestly prefer the grado.    I don't get as hot and irritated on my head with the grado as with the HD650.
   
  I actually had tried the PS500 for about 20 minutes - and didn't given the chance I should have - but I was put off by the midbass thumping in my head - and  for the cost I just had to return them.   If I had to choose right now between the PS500 and HF2 - cost no object - I would be very torn but *probably* stick with the HF2 in spite of the slightly higher distortion and timing measured on innerfidelity but I definitely would be tempted by the PS500! 
   
  What's astonishing is the frequency response on headphone.com is very similar between the PS500 and HD650.  I would definitely pick the PS500 over the HD650.  I also think the PS500 are "safer" in term of hearing issues because you don't have to crank the headphone amp to get detail.  
   
  I would consider trying to find a nearly-new or new HF2 in the $400-450 range.  It's quite possible that you'll like the frequency response better - and you'd save a few bucks.
   
  FA


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





francoamerican said:


> Certainly for many people the comfort is much better on the HD650 - but for me i honestly prefer the grado.    I don't get as hot and irritated on my head with the grado as with the HD650.
> 
> I also think the PS500 are "safer" in term of hearing issues because you don't have to crank the headphone amp to get detail.


 
   
  I really like the comfort and the "breathability" of the sponge pads also.
   
  Inducing sweating: pleather > velour > foam, I have left to try real leather.
   
  Thumb up for the easy-to-drive-ness of the Grados (Y), that was a main selling point for me.
   
  I still see brand new HF2 being sold on this forum, and for a price like the ones you're quoting. So you shouldn't have much difficulty. Some Head-Fier bought 2-3 of them when it was released and only opened theirs, kept the others in a time capsule.


----------



## Focker

Hey guys...I know there are those of you who own and love both Grados and Beyerdynamic cans, so chime in and be counted! 
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/611266/official-grado-beyerdynamic-fan-club-for-those-who-love-both


----------



## jinteddy7

Quote: 





skinnie said:


> Here are some more =)


 

 Thanks for the pics =) i am amazed at your photography skills =)


----------



## skinnie

Quote: 





jinteddy7 said:


> Thanks for the pics =) i am amazed at your photography skills =)


 
  ahahah Pentax k20D + Soviet Manual focus Lens (Industar 61 LZ) makes some magic =)


----------



## musiclover666

Still enjoying my SR80i. I started to experience a bit of pain on my antihelix last night. I am using bowls, and due to the size of my ears, they fit me circumaural rather than supra-aural. I am still waiting on my 414s, so perhaps they will be a little kinder on my ears. Or perhaps I just need to stop being a ***** and let a decent callous form on there and stop whining about it. 
   
  So, anyone else have problems with comfort and their Grados?
   
  Cheers,
  Dan


----------



## Maverickmonk

musiclover666 said:


> Still enjoying my SR80i. I started to experience a bit of pain on my antihelix last night. I am using bowls, and due to the size of my ears, they fit me circumaural rather than supra-aural. I am still waiting on my 414s, so perhaps they will be a little kinder on my ears. Or perhaps I just need to stop being a ***** and let a decent callous form on there and stop whining about it.
> 
> So, anyone else have problems with comfort and their Grados?
> 
> ...




Bowls drive my ears mad within an hour and a half (I have fairly pointed ears with a pronounced antihelix)
Trying the comfies now. Liking how they feel a lot


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





maverickmonk said:


> Bowls drive my ears mad within an hour and a half (I have fairly pointed ears with a pronounced antihelix)
> Trying the comfies now. Liking how they feel a lot


 
   
  I forgot to mention that my antihelix rubs on the driver and not the pad. It's funny too, only my left ear hurts. Hmmmm


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





maverickmonk said:


> Bowls drive my ears mad within an hour and a half (I have fairly pointed ears with a pronounced antihelix)
> Trying the comfies now. Liking how they feel a lot


 
   
  Some wash their pads, some, like me (who doesn't want to wash them), gets used to them the hard way... by forced habituation to them. The thing is, the pads end up being flatter and I believe they do have a bit of memory of the shape of your ears, when you wear them a lot (that resets itself after 2-3 days of not being worn), and they get softer also, although it might just be all psychological.
   
  Bowls with Shack hack mod for me, on all my John Grados (sometimes I use tape around them), and HD414-Bowls sandwiches on all my Joseph Grados. I can wear both as long as I want and quickly forget about them (not literally, but I mean that I don't feel them at all past this point).


----------



## Maverickmonk

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> I forgot to mention that my antihelix rubs on the driver and not the pad. It's funny too, only my left ear hurts. Hmmmm


 
  Again, that was exactly my problem. my antihelix and the top of the ridge of my ear both came in contact with the driver.
   
  Even my comfies are a bit irritating, this is maddening since I love the sound signature. I don't want to have to get rid of these things, Their sound signature is perfect for me


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





maverickmonk said:


> Again, that was exactly my problem. my antihelix and the top of the ridge of my ear both came in contact with the driver.
> 
> Even my comfies are a bit irritating, this is maddening since I love the sound signature. I don't want to have to get rid of these things, Their sound signature is perfect for me


 
   
  I am going to try the Shack Hack mod with some PX-100 pads tonight.


----------



## Maverickmonk

Let me know how it goes, I'm considering selling my modded SR-60 and Sextett for a DT880-600ohm if I can't figure it out.


----------



## jinteddy7

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> Still enjoying my SR80i. I started to experience a bit of pain on my antihelix last night. I am using bowls, and due to the size of my ears, they fit me circumaural rather than supra-aural. I am still waiting on my 414s, so perhaps they will be a little kinder on my ears. Or perhaps I just need to stop being a ***** and let a decent callous form on there and stop whining about it.
> 
> So, anyone else have problems with comfort and their Grados?
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





maverickmonk said:


> Bowls drive my ears mad within an hour and a half (I have fairly pointed ears with a pronounced antihelix)
> Trying the comfies now. Liking how they feel a lot.
> 
> Let me know how it goes, I'm considering selling my modded SR-60 and Sextett for a DT880-600ohm if I can't figure it out.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Some wash their pads, some, like me (who doesn't want to wash them), gets used to them the hard way... by forced habituation to them. The thing is, the pads end up being flatter and I believe they do have a bit of memory of the shape of your ears, when you wear them a lot (that resets itself after 2-3 days), and they get softer also, although it might just be all psychological.


 
  @ musiclover666 Yes! I have had the same freaking problem since day one. The only thing was that i didnt know how to describe it .. The red antihelix on both ears after only 1 hour of listening. I have tried almost everything, comfies, bowls, sock mod, px100 hack mod, hd414 quarter mod, the GS pads solve the comfort problem but look ridiculous and change the sound too much. Comfies make listening last for around an extra hour before i get the red antihelix again. A very thick sock mod solves the problem but looks ugly and changes the sound, not to my liking. The PX 100 mod solves the problem like comfies, just an extra hour more bearable and change in soundstage not to my liking. Its driving me mad and ive stuck with bowl pads because i like their sound. I have spent my last few months designing a new pad for grado made of foam, approached a few foam companies if they would like to produce it for me and have been turned down. Have two more companies to visit this weekend and fingers crossed, one of them will take on the project. If none does, i plan to post the designs online or send the designs to grado or ttvj in hopes that one of them can make some use of the designs.

 The pad i have in mind is slightly bigger than the bowl pads,but not as big as the GS1000 pads. Are angled to support the weight of the driver from touching the antihelix at one side.

 @ maverickmonk I have considered that a few times but love the grado sound so much.

 @devouringone3

 I washed them too, increased the comfort by a small margin. Have tried forced habituation for them but 12 months straight and still getting red antihelixes after only an hour =) Damn, grado needs to revise their pads


----------



## devouringone3

OH, THIS: -->  ?!
   
  That's the driver wall hurting you! Get some PX100 / KSC75 pads right away, lol. Shack-hack mod, I will never say it enough, is an indispensable with every bowls pads being used.
   
  I though you had problems with the scratchy "ring part" (that touches you) of the pads... your problem is more in the part where your ears are not touching the pads, actually.
   
  If you can buy yourself some new ear, this would very much cancel-out the problem:
 (Anti-Helix-less)
   
  It looks like a Bat's ear but it's certainly not as good, lol


----------



## Focker

This whole Grado comfort thing is just fascinating to me...I've honestly tried to understand it,but I guess it must be something with certain types of ears, cause I just don't have anything like what some of you guys are describing at all. The Grados barely have any clamp at all to them and I find the pads very comfortable, especially after throwing them in with the laundry. My ears don't sweat at all and I can wear any of my three pairs for hours on end and often fall asleep with them on. I guess I just have the right shape/size ears or something...I dunno. Sorry you guys are having to go through that, though, especially if you like how they sound...must be very frustrating.


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





jinteddy7 said:


> @ musiclover666 Yes! I have had the same freaking problem since day one. The only thing was that i didnt know how to describe it .. The red antihelix on both ears after only 1 hour of listening. I have tried almost everything, comfies, bowls, sock mod, px100 hack mod, hd414 quarter mod, the GS pads solve the comfort problem but look ridiculous and change the sound too much. Comfies make listening last for around an extra hour before i get the red antihelix again. A very thick sock mod solves the problem but looks ugly and changes the sound, not to my liking. The PX 100 mod solves the problem like comfies, just an extra hour more bearable and change in soundstage not to my liking. Its driving me mad and ive stuck with bowl pads because i like their sound. I have spent my last few months designing a new pad for grado made of foam, approached a few foam companies if they would like to produce it for me and have been turned down. Have two more companies to visit this weekend and fingers crossed, one of them will take on the project. If none does, i plan to post the designs online or send the designs to grado or ttvj in hopes that one of them can make some use of the designs.
> 
> The pad i have in mind is slightly bigger than the bowl pads,but not as big as the GS1000 pads. Are angled to support the weight of the driver from touching the antihelix at one side.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well, I sacrificed my PX-100s for the greater Grado good. I punched 10 holes in each pad, mounted those over the drivers and then mounted my taped bowls over that. So far so good... Listening to Vulgar Display of Power, Dimebag's guitar sounds just as sharp, cutting and punchy as ever. Phil sounds like he is shouting right in front of me, Vinnie Paul's drums are as metallic and punchy as ever, and Rex's bass fills out the bottom and punctuates where needed as always. I don't hear any reduction or muffling in the treble or midrange. Bass seems to be the same overall as well too. Just a more comfortable fit, so far...
   
  jinteddy7, please keep me in the loop with your earpad project, PM me with details and if I can help in anyway. It is the same problem here with all the weight resting on my antihelix. Your logo could be a red antihelix with a red circle and line through it. lol. Please keep me abreast as to your progress.
   
  Anyway, i will report back later in the evening with an update as to the comfort.
   
  Cheers,
  Dan


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





maverickmonk said:


> Let me know how it goes, I'm considering selling my modded SR-60 and Sextett for a DT880-600ohm if I can't figure it out.


 
   
  DON'T DO IT! You'll regret it. There has to be a work around so that you can still enjoy your Grados. Out of all the headphones I have owned and tried Grados are by far my favorite, and I am only at the 80i!


----------



## Focker

I don't know if it helps you guys, but Larry Dale at www.headphile.com has some interesting options an ideas for modding the Grado pads. You may want to see what he has to offer just in case it helps.


----------



## jinteddy7

Should come up with a new thread titled "Grado red antihelix gallery" (pictures only) LOL


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





focker said:


> I don't know if it helps you guys, but Larry Dale at www.headphile.com has some interesting options an ideas for modding the Grado pads. You may want to see what he has to offer just in case it helps.


 
   
  Yeah, $245 for the C pads is a bit steep for me. Thanks though!


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





jinteddy7 said:


> Should come up with a new thread titled "Grado red antihelix gallery" (pictures only) LOL


 
   LMAO! Indeed. Well, I would like to report that since having the PX-100 mod on my bowls and listening for an hour I can say I have very little if any discomfort on my antihelix. I will be listening the rest of the night, til about 1:00am, MST, I will report back then.
   
  Cheers,
  Dan


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> Yeah, $245 for the C pads is a bit steep for me. Thanks though!


 
   
  I think he describes a DIY option....figured that would be right up your alley


----------



## jinteddy7

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> LMAO! Indeed. Well, I would like to report that since having the PX-100 mod on my bowls and listening for an hour I can say I have very little if any discomfort on my antihelix. I will be listening the rest of the night, til about 1:00am, MST, I will report back then.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dan


 

 Good for you =) mine still hurt after the PX-100 mod but justslightly less. any difference on sound quality? I did notice a difference and now just using bowls by themselves


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





focker said:


> I think he describes a DIY option....figured that would be right up your alley


 
   
  Sorry, I must have missed that. I will go back and have another look. Thanks focker.


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





jinteddy7 said:


> Good for you =) mine still hurt after the PX-100 mod but justslightly less. any difference on sound quality? I did notice a difference and now just using bowls by themselves


 
   
  I don't think there is a difference in sound quality, not that I am noticing anyway. I was more concerned about the comfort issue and getting that sorted out. Tomorrow I might play around and see if there is a difference between the two.
   
  Cheers,
  Dan


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> Sorry, I must have missed that. I will go back and have another look. Thanks focker.


 
  Sure thing...I may be wrong and it wasn't Larry who had the DIY option, but I know I've seen a DIY plan with the beyer pads for Grados...I'll see if I can trck it down for you.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





jinteddy7 said:


> Good for you =) mine still hurt after the PX-100 mod but justslightly less. any difference on sound quality? I did notice a difference and now just using bowls by themselves


 
   
  Make sure your PX-100 pad is well stretched and fitted, and the bowl's back edge is sitting past the back edge of the PX-100, you want to keep the drivers as close as possible to your ear, even with that extra layer of foam covering it.
   
  If you still can hear a difference, it is most probably caused by the fact your PX-100 isn't quarter-modded, and you have golden ears.
   

   
  I used to have a lot of comfort problems with bowls too, so I used only flats and HD414, but now loving my PX100-Bowl pads, and using them almost exclusively.


----------



## TK277

Well, I didn't expect it, but after a week or so, I do really like the 225i Grado's. They complement the 598s really well and I enjoy listening to both equally. Each day the discomfort I had with the drivers rubbing against my ear diminishes too, but I was struggling with the problems you guys are discussing right now. It doesn't bother me as much as it did earlier. When it starts to hurt I switch over to the 598s because their pads are the softest I've ever experienced.


----------



## theimapwnu

Count me in! Just bought a set of sr125i's from a fellow head-fi'er!


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





theimapwnu said:


> Count me in! Just bought a set of sr125i's from a fellow head-fi'er!


 
   
  How do you like them so far? What type of pads are you using. Do you plan to mod them?
   
  Cheers,
  Dan


----------



## shimmer n roar

Quote: 





focker said:


> This whole Grado comfort thing is just fascinating to me...I've honestly tried to understand it,but I guess it must be something with certain types of ears, cause I just don't have anything like what some of you guys are describing at all. The Grados barely have any clamp at all to them and I find the pads very comfortable, especially after throwing them in with the laundry. My ears don't sweat at all and I can wear any of my three pairs for hours on end and often fall asleep with them on. I guess I just have the right shape/size ears or something...I dunno. Sorry you guys are having to go through that, though, especially if you like how they sound...must be very frustrating.


 

 x2.


----------



## ProjectDenz

Clamp can be fixed very easily by bending the metal headband. What troubles me is with the bowl pads my ears and cartilage touch the hard mesh and grills. My that is the definition of ear rape.


----------



## jinteddy7

Quote: 





projectdenz said:


> Clamp can be fixed very easily by bending the metal headband. What troubles me is with the bowl pads my ears and cartilage touch the hard mesh and grills. My that is the definition of ear rape.


 
   


 moment of silence to all those who have lost their ear virginity to grados


----------



## ProjectDenz

Quote: 





jinteddy7 said:


> moment of silence to all those who have lost their ear virginity to grados


 
   
  Comfy pads to the rescue! Just have to bear with the bowls until they arrive. Switching back to the DT880s after a session with these is like eating a York Peppermint Patty


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





jinteddy7 said:


> moment of silence to all those who have lost their ear virginity to grados


 
  lmao


----------



## skinnie

Well I had the same confort problem with my ms1i as most people have with any alessandro/grado headphone.
  Washed the stock pads (don't know the name, sorry) but no luck.
  Tried to bend the "headband" a little, never could managed to get it fine, too loose or too tigh, I couldn't support 1h with my MS1i.
  And forget about hot days, no grado in those days.
  Bought the Sennheiser 414 pads, much better, quarter mod them, use them the "normal way".
  But since I bought the Headphone Lounge headband things got so much better!I never thought that the headband would do any thing to confort (because the old one never hurt me) but since this one has more "sponge" it makes the pads do a little less pressure, it is fantastic =)
  HD414+Headphonelounge Headband (maybe any other headband that has some "sponge" in the inner side will do) for me is the way to go =)


----------



## supersleuth

projectdenz said:


> Clamp can be fixed very easily by bending the metal headband. What troubles me is with the bowl pads my ears and cartilage touch the hard mesh and grills. My that is the definition of ear rape.


I think bowls actually sound better (smoother highs, bit larger soundstage) when you move them pretty far forward on your ears, and this also solves the problem you describe.


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





skinnie said:


> Well I had the same confort problem with my ms1i as most people have with any alessandro/grado headphone.
> Washed the stock pads (don't know the name, sorry) but no luck.
> Tried to bend the "headband" a little, never could managed to get it fine, too loose or too tigh, I couldn't support 1h with my MS1i.
> And forget about hot days, no grado in those days.
> ...


 
   
  That is my next upgrade for my 80i. Those headbands look so nice! I have red 414s that should be here today (I hope). Damn USPS.


----------



## musiclover666

Perhaps we should start a new centralized thread dealing specifically with Grado ear pain and what members who suffer from it have tried to remedy it. That way newbs and old timers alike who may have abandoned or put aside their Grados due to comfort, would be willing to try a few remedies. 
   
  I think the sound quality is worth fighting for and should be able to be remedied with a few tweaks or pad rolling.
   
  What does everyone think?
   
  Cheers,
  Dan


----------



## devouringone3

Sure, I would be in it!
   
  It will be helpful to a lot of people who might have let down a sound they liked because of the ear pain it brought every time.
   
  It would free some space here also!


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Sure, I would be in it!
> 
> It will be helpful to a lot of people who might have let down a sound they liked because of the ear pain it brought every time.
> 
> It would free some space here also!


 
   
  Cool. You seem to have quite a bit of knowledge as to what has worked for you.
   
  Cheers


----------



## devouringone3

Yeah I've done my way with Grados through successive failures. I've tried some wacky stuff also like double pads combinations, reversed sides bowls.
   
  The pads I now use have the best synergy for my Grados and comfort is top notch. Although you definitely need to get used to the foam. If your body doesn't adapt and you keep feeling pain you definitely need to change something to your pad scheme.
   
  Both sound and comfort-wise success with Grado headphone implies a bit of buying pads, maybe tweaking some, and A/Bing, trials and errors.


----------



## amfitontds

wanna join in - 2 the club - i got *igrado* with neutric for this moment) and sr60 drivers in amfiton tds-1 body)


----------



## devouringone3

iGrado with Neutrik what?
   
  Amfiton TDS, wow, very cool mod , those are some obscure headphones hahaha. You should make the Amfiton fanclub


----------



## devouringone3

Hey I managed to trace back my PX100 pads pusher on eBay, I had lost him and ended up buying fakes (advertised as "Sennheiser original product") which aren't as good (the pores are too big) and comfortable (not thick enough), although 2 dollars cheaper.
   
  Here is my fruitful search http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_itemId=200597002287&_nkw=Replacement%20Ear%20pads%20SENNHEISER%20PX100%20II%20Foam%20Cushions
   
  I buy white (nice for dying) and black pads from "erikaudioequip".


----------



## musiclover666

I gave some more thought to the "Grado ear pain" thread and here's what I came up with. Please excuse my grammar, punctuation and all other rules of language.
   
   
   
  Grado Ear Pain
   
  If you’re like me, you love the sound of your Grados. You may also be like me in that you hate the way your Grados feel or fit on your head. It has come to my attention, both physically and through reading various threads and getting feedback from other Grado owners, that pain associated with wearing and enjoying Grados can be quite common. This thread is designed to help those who experience ear pain due to the wearing of their beloved Grados.
   
  The intent of this thread is to help those experiencing pain to find some relief  through tips and tricks others may have employed, currently or in the past, in order to lessen or rid yourself of ear pain associated with listening to Grados.
  The problem I am experiencing is I have smallish ears and a rather pronounced antihelix. I have tried comfies, quarter modded comfies, reverse quarter modded comfies, flats, bowls, reversed bowls. The only ones that didn’t give me any pain were the quarter modded comfies, but that was at the cost of SQ. Flats are out of the question, 5 minutes and my antihelix is screaming for mercy. Bowls are ok, I can get away with about ½ an hour before my antihelix starts to get annoyed with me, so I have to take frequent breaks. It was the prompting of another member that I try the “Shack Hack” mod, wherein you take a replacement ear pad from Radio Shack and put it over the driver and then put the bowl on over top of that. That is, by far, the most comfortable solution I have tried, save for Senn 414 pads, which are en route as we speak.
   
  So, if you have been neglecting your Grados due to discomfort, or you are about to give up on them due to comfort issues, give some of the suggestions here a try or post some of your own. As always, pictures are always helpful.
   
  Cheers


----------



## devouringone3

HD414 are definitely very comfortable, probably more than PX100-Bowls.
   
  Flats gave you red antihelix? Wow. My only problem with flats is that the pressure doesn't leave your ear (or it doesn't go around it like the bowls do) and it get's "kind of" annoying with something more weighty like SR325i. RS1, super light, I have no problem with flats, and they are generally seen as being comfortable also (at least they get recommended as a first solution), well for me that was until I read that you had problems with them, I can understand how, though, because of that ear pressure thing...
   
  Bowls are still the worst in terms of comfort for me... and they also gave me a red antihelix once or twice. Fostex T50RP with stock pads have the exact same problem, that your ear touches the baffle and irritates your antihelix. I fixed my problem, again, by putting a PX100 pad against it, lol. Those pads are my savior.
   
  Yes great thread, post away . I will help you and post pictures, respond to people.
   
  I'm about to make a "Thread for the summer, which of these full-size headphone are the coolest, poll".


----------



## musiclover666

Cool, will do. Make sure you give us the link to your thread.
   
  Cheers,
  Dan
   
  Here's the link to the Grado ear pain thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/611560/grado-ear-pain


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> Cool, will do. Make sure you give us the link to your thread.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dan
> ...


 
  Here's a top tip put a pair of i grados on for a couple of hours if you think over the head grados are uncomfortable and see what true pain is!


----------



## francoamerican

trying to find the / a little plastic spacer (looks like it's about a three inch piece of plastic) that holds the cables apart above where the cables split from one to two?
   
  I swear I've seen pictures but I can't find an example.
   
  thanks


----------



## jinteddy7

Good news =) just found a foam company who is willing to make the earpads. However it will take awhile and a few more meetings until we have a agreement and produce a few for my personal use. I would like to send 2-3 pairs off for free for people to review if i do manage to get them produced to see the effectiveness of the design. =) But that will be much later ... =) whee first problem solved, many more to come =)

 Cheers,

 Jin


----------



## hsubox

jinteddy7 said:


> Good news =) just found a foam company who is willing to make the earpads. However it will take awhile and a few more meetings until we have a agreement and produce a few for my personal use. I would like to send 2-3 pairs off for free for people to review if i do manage to get them produced to see the effectiveness of the design. =) But that will be much later ... =) whee first problem solved, many more to come =)
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> ...




I'll volunteer to test them!


----------



## TK277

Quote: 





hsubox said:


> I'll volunteer to test them!


 

 Likewise!


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





jinteddy7 said:


> Good news =) just found a foam company who is willing to make the earpads. However it will take awhile and a few more meetings until we have a agreement and produce a few for my personal use. I would like to send 2-3 pairs off for free for people to review if i do manage to get them produced to see the effectiveness of the design. =) But that will be much later ... =) whee first problem solved, many more to come =)
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jin


 
   
  I'm in!


----------



## devouringone3

That's awesome, I'll definitely buy a pair of each production model, maybe two.
   
  I wish you success in this enterprise. Is Chris_Himself helping you or anything?
   
  Those could become super popular if you anyhow succeed in improving sound, or comfort. I see every Grado owner on this forum getting at least one!


----------



## jinteddy7

Me and chris have discussed the idea infrequently as i plan to make these pads first for personal use. There is definitely always help from chris with his advise and support which works both ways, he is a great business partner =) we chat bimonthly to have updates on how things are going on each side =)


----------



## Magick Man

Jin, you guys really need to get into making wooden cups. Seems like just about everyone has abandoned the market and you'd sell a ton of them for $75-100 /set. Just a friendly heads up. 


Oh, and I'd be happy to test and review the pads for you. I can try them out with my SR60s and the PS500s I have coming in on Tuesday.


----------



## jinteddy7

Quote: 





magick man said:


> Jin, you guys really need to get into making wooden cups. Seems like just about everyone has abandoned the market and you'd sell a ton of them for $75-100 /set. Just a friendly heads up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I do see the need to come up with wooden cups as i do use some myself (cabillas sapele cups) however I personally love the grado brand a lot and am changing  to wooden inners with sr325i alu cups just so that they can display the grado name. (yes i am shallow enough that i want people to know that i am wearing 300usd headphones haha) I am a graphic designer working at ogilvy & mathers and i guess im too caught up with branding, looks and design (especially minimalistic design) which is why i try my best to keep any mods of mine looking as close to stock grado's as possible. There are skilled wood workers here but im more caught up with design with functionality more than anything else =) I doubt i would be able to produce a cup which would match the level of creativity and originality that many of the MOT's have already done. Kudos to them and their fantastic work =) Thanks for the input and i really appreciate it, will keep it in mind =)


----------



## TheAdamUK

Just got a pair of SR80i 
   
  Still breaking them in but i can see what all the fuss is about
  I listen to a lot of acoustic and they really make the music sound so bright and alive
   
  Next on the list are few modifications


----------



## painted klown

Quote: 





theadamuk said:


> Just got a pair of SR80i
> 
> Still breaking them in but i can see what all the fuss is about
> I listen to a lot of acoustic and they really make the music sound so bright and alive
> ...


 

 Congrats, I too just bought a pair of SR80i 'phones, once these cans get broken in, they really open up and sound a lot better IMO.
   
  Unlike you, I honestly wasn't that impressed initially. I didn't see what what all the fuss was about, but once they had burned in though, it was a different story altogether.


----------



## musiclover666

My next purchase will likely be a pair of 325is, I am also eyeing up the MS2. Can owners of both chime in and possibly give me the strengths and weaknesses of each. Would be much appreciated.
   
  Cheers,
  Dan


----------



## MuppetFace

So I found a pair of N.O.S. Grado HP1000 (the HP2). All the lettering intact, warranty card, box and insert... everything pretty much stock and minty.
   
  And they're mine now. : 3


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> So I found a pair of N.O.S. Grado HP1000 (the HP2). All the lettering intact, warranty card, box and insert... everything pretty much stock and minty.
> 
> And they're mine now. : 3


 
   
  Nice, awesome score! Did you have to take a second mortgage out on your house to buy them?


----------



## MuppetFace

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> Nice, awesome score! Did you have to take a second mortgage out on your house to buy them?


 
   
  Internal organs are so overrated. I mean, you don't _really _need _two_ of some of 'em I bet.


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> Internal organs are so overrated. I mean, you don't _really _need _two_ of some of 'em I bet.


 
   
  True, good point.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> So I found a pair of N.O.S. Grado HP1000 (the HP2). All the lettering intact, warranty card, box and insert... everything pretty much stock and minty.
> 
> And they're mine now. : 3


 
   
   Any chance of a photo or two later on MuppetFace? You know, make an Aussie or three very envious down here


----------



## devouringone3

I posted this in the "Deals thread":
  "
  Audio-Technica headphone case, THAT FITS MY SR325i PERFECTLY *for 7.99 U$D* shipped worldwide!
   
  Which means it would fit any Comfy or Bowl pads sized Grados! (but no Bagel pads sized Grado!) (and no Joseph Grado Headband headphones either, MuppetFace!)
   
  It's super sturdy and doesn't feel cheap at all.
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251046351691?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_2666wt_1110
   
  Made in China, but it's very much the same case offered everywhere else for 30 dollars and more on eBay and sites.
   
  No cable holder or anything fancy like detachable velcro pockets inside, but you can roll the cable nicely in the middle and stick the plug between the circles of cable, so it becomes a nice, almost perfect fit, with no moving parts or chance of breaking.
   
   
   
  There is also this case, a bit smaller but even cheaper, that has a fish net to put accessories or the cable.
   
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251072761300#ht_3388wt_1110
   
  I don't think it'll fit Grado though.
   
   
  But basically the seller has tons of other case of smaller sizes, all for basically nothing.
   
   
  *EDIT: Pictorial, photo demonstration of my case there: http://www.head-fi.org/t/447585/post-pic-s-of-your-latest-significant-purchase-s-v2-0/2370#post_8419795
  "


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> So I found a pair of N.O.S. Grado HP1000 (the HP2). All the lettering intact, warranty card, box and insert... everything pretty much stock and minty.
> 
> And they're mine now. : 3


 
   
  Good job! and welcome to our little club!
   
  Make sure you try your HP2 with these pads on:
   
  --Sennheiser HD414 pads fitted (you can get some refinements [highs and mids] by cutting a hole in them) with Grado bowls/L-cushion on top (no need to double-side Scotch tape them together like I did, you can place it yourself "manually" and it'll hold up--:
   
  
   
  They will blow your mind ... and "decongest" the sound
   
  It's a good investment you made there, they never seem to go down in value.
   
I CAN'T WAIT TO READ YOUR IMPRESSIONS!!


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> I posted this in the "Deals thread":
> "
> Audio-Technica headphone case, THAT FITS MY SR325i PERFECTLY *for 7.99 U$D* shipped worldwide!
> 
> ...


 
  I just put my RS1i in the pizza box and shove it in my backpack. I figure if it can make it through the mail in that my backpack is no problem. Wouldn't mind getting one of those cause it would take up less than all of my backpack lol.


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> So I found a pair of N.O.S. Grado HP1000 (the HP2). All the lettering intact, warranty card, box and insert... everything pretty much stock and minty.
> 
> And they're mine now. : 3


 
   
  congratulations. I just bought a very much _NOT_ NOS pair of HP1 from the forum here (lettering almost completely worn off the cups, some wear on the headband). I hope they get delivered within a week. I look forward to your impressions and see how they compare to mine as I finally get a chance to listen to the more neutral Grado headphone


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Good job! and welcome to our little club!
> 
> Make sure you try your HP2 with these pads on:
> 
> ...


 
   
  How does that little pad sandwich sound on your other cans? I will definitely have to give it a try if my 414s ever get here.


----------



## jinteddy7

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Good job! and welcome to our little club!
> 
> Make sure you try your HP2 with these pads on:
> 
> ...


 
   

 Didn't expect this mod to end up here =) I actually tried out this mod 9 months ago. It solves the antihelix pain problem but in my opinion at the cost of minimal sound quality. All in all a very good mod but i wanted my ear naturally closer to the driver after this mod as the cushion resting on the sideburn area is thick and distances the driver significantly, thus my quest for a design of angled pads for grados. =)


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





jinteddy7 said:


> Didn't expect this mod to end up here =) I actually tried out this mod 9 months ago. It solves the antihelix pain problem but in my opinion at the cost of very minimal sound quality. All in all a very good mod but i wanted my ear naturally closer to the driver after this mod as the cushion resting on the sideburn area is thick and distances the driver significantly, thus my quest for a design of angled pads for grados. =)


 
   
  Woohoo I'm glad your quest started after you had tried my mod.
   
  Yeah, my pads alter the sound in the same way the bagels would... I guess, because I have never tried Bagels (I think they look goofy on the bowl pads sized Grados), but the effect of lifting away the driver is the same in itself, so should the impact on the sound. Yet I still think my pads would be superior in sound because of the airiness of the HD414 pads, and in comfort because the HD414 pads are easy to squish to adapt to your head/ear shape... but yeah on a modern Grado headphone, it's very poor like resulting sound quality, and you don't want of it, so, sorry if that looked promising . You loose all bass, all sensitivity, and you need to reach for insane volumes and the surabundant highs will pierce your tympanums. I've posted about it because MuppetFace talked about her new acquisition, and I'm very happy for her because she just bought the BEST HEADPHONE ON EARTH, YEAH, lol (just kidding). But seriously MuppetFace you absolutely need to try my pads ok? Buy some Sennheiser HD414 replacement earcushions / pads on eBay, and stick a bowl pad between them and your ear.
   
  This mod is only good with the HP-1000 headphones, because the head band is stiff enough to keep the drivers close to your ears:
  Magic! Lol, nah, it's just that it's a rigid steel rod.
   
  My ultimate weapon!
 I hate it when one eye look in a direction and the other eye, slightly in another. I don't have strabismus I tell you. It makes me look stupider than I am already, lol.


----------



## Magick Man

Yeah, that looks freaky! Just kidding.  Nice poniard, BTW.


Got my PS500s and bagels in today, damn these kick monster levels of ass, so far. More in-depth impressions later.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





magick man said:


> Yeah, that looks freaky! Just kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Lol, thank you 
   
  "kick monster levels of ass"? It really can't be "bass" misspelled, so you imply that they're bad?


----------



## Magick Man

devouringone3 said:


> Lol, thank you
> 
> "kick monster levels of ass"? It really can't be "bass" misspelled, so you imply that they're bad?




The bagels tame the bass hump and also bring out the mids and highs a little more. Plus, the soundstage spreads out substantially in all directions. Very interesting. Not much for style, though. My wife looked in while I was wearing them and said, "that looks stupid".


----------



## jinteddy7

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Woohoo I'm glad your quest started after you had tried my mod.
> 
> Yeah, my pads alter the sound in the same way the bagels would... I guess, because I have never tried Bagels (I think they look goofy on the bowl pads sized Grados), but the effect of lifting away the driver is the same in itself, so should the impact on the sound. Yet I still think my pads would be superior in sound because of the airiness of the HD414 pads, and in comfort because the HD414 pads are easy to squish to adapt to your head/ear shape... but yeah on a modern Grado headphone, it's very poor like resulting sound quality, and you don't want of it, so, sorry if that looked promising . You loose all bass, all sensitivity, and you need to reach for insane volumes and the surabundant highs will pierce your tympanums. I've posted about it because MuppetFace talked about her new acquisition, and I'm very happy for her because she just bought the BEST HEADPHONE ON EARTH, YEAH, lol (just kidding). But seriously MuppetFace you absolutely need to try my pads ok? Buy some Sennheiser HD414 replacement earcushions / pads on eBay, and stick a bowl pad between them and your ear.
> 
> ...


 

 Nice shots =) id say they do a decent job with sr60is but with magnums not so well. Maybe due to the fact that the SR60i sound sig is more on the bright side and it helps mellow it down a little. (probably due to the foldings inside the bowl pads). I tried to solve the distance between the earpad and the ear by tightening the headband, worked for awhile and kept a vicelike grip on my temple, not so comfy after that.  The distance does have you reaching for the "increase volume" button. Never tried them with HP1000's thought. Its apparent that I'm extremely jealous of your headphones =) haha happy modding


----------



## Errymoose

So I've been enjoying my Grado RS1i's, especially for rock music, as seems to be the norm.
   
  Just want to ask what other people are amping their grado's with.  I know you don't even necessarily need to amp low impedance cans, but a lot of people rave about the whole Ear HD+ combo.  I can see why the added warmth of tube amps would be nice with grado's because I do at times find them slightly fatiguing.
   
  Does anyone else have any experience with using grado's with any cheaper tube amps and know if you can get a similar effect out of them.  I was looking at some good deals on something like a La Figaro 336C.   I am also looking at some point to get a second pair of headphones more for jazz music and similar genres (considering a Shure SRH1840C if I can find a good deal on a used model or something, as I've heard it is quite good for that music, and has very similar taste in amplification... i.e. also sounds superb with the Ear HD+).
   
  So anyway, are there better budget tube choices for my Grado's or is the La Figaro a good choice (I have seen one comment saying it's great, but can't find much info about this pairing... :/)


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Woohoo I'm glad your quest started after you had tried my mod.
> 
> Yeah, my pads alter the sound in the same way the bagels would... I guess, because I have never tried Bagels (I think they look goofy on the bowl pads sized Grados), but the effect of lifting away the driver is the same in itself, so should the impact on the sound. Yet I still think my pads would be superior in sound because of the airiness of the HD414 pads, and in comfort because the HD414 pads are easy to squish to adapt to your head/ear shape... but yeah on a modern Grado headphone, it's very poor like resulting sound quality, and you don't want of it, so, sorry if that looked promising . You loose all bass, all sensitivity, and you need to reach for insane volumes and the surabundant highs will pierce your tympanums. I've posted about it because MuppetFace talked about her new acquisition, and I'm very happy for her because she just bought the BEST HEADPHONE ON EARTH, YEAH, lol (just kidding). But seriously MuppetFace you absolutely need to try my pads ok? Buy some Sennheiser HD414 replacement earcushions / pads on eBay, and stick a bowl pad between them and your ear.
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's a very life-like mannequin head you have for your Grados.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





errymoose said:


> So I've been enjoying my Grado RS1i's, especially for rock music, as seems to be the norm.
> 
> Just want to ask what other people are amping their grado's with.  I know you don't even necessarily need to amp low impedance cans, but a lot of people rave about the whole Ear HD+ combo.  I can see why the added warmth of tube amps would be nice with grado's because I do at times find them slightly fatiguing.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  There are quite a few Grado lovers who use the Little Dot I+ hybrid tube amp...it's very reasonably priced and sounds great.


----------



## shimmer n roar

Quote: 





errymoose said:


> So I've been enjoying my Grado RS1i's, especially for rock music, as seems to be the norm.
> 
> Just want to ask what other people are amping their grado's with.  I know you don't even necessarily need to amp low impedance cans, but a lot of people rave about the whole Ear HD+ combo.  I can see why the added warmth of tube amps would be nice with grado's because I do at times find them slightly fatiguing.
> 
> ...


 

 the rs1i is supposed to be a nice phone for jazz too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope to be comparing it with the gs1000i and ps1000 soon.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





jinteddy7 said:


> Nice shots =) id say they do a decent job with sr60is but with magnums not so well. Maybe due to the fact that the SR60i sound sig is more on the bright side and it helps mellow it down a little. (probably due to the foldings inside the bowl pads). I tried to solve the distance between the earpad and the ear by tightening the headband, worked for awhile and kept a vicelike grip on my temple, not so comfy after that.  The distance does have you reaching for the "increase volume" button. Never tried them with HP1000's thought. Its apparent that I'm extremely jealous of your headphones =) haha happy modding


 
   
  Oh yes they are very hard to endure with a lot of pressure, and I needed to get used to it a fair bit also. Honestly I had my share of pads tweaking and A/Bing --well just like most interested new Grado owner-- but now I'm very much settled and not touching to anything  and I don't care as much as you, that has been helpful giving a lot of feedback in the modding threads, and service to this community with your comfort-additionning product(s?). I've had my first Grado in early September 2011 but noticed the fanclub only after my 9th Grado headphone purchase (counting the ones I sold too!, I don't have 9 Grados... only 7) in April. I started being active in it and other Grado related threads, and helping people deciding which one to get, only this month. Same thing for my pads I made them in december but posted about them this month... but better late than never. Still, the very small fanbase of the headphones these pads are intended for, the people who still listens to them on a regular basis (or like me, everyday) nowadays, doesn't even think I'm being serious with my Scotch taped pad sandwiches.
   
  Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> That's a very life-like mannequin head you have for your Grados.


 
   
  lol


----------



## musiclover666

I am truly a Grado addict! My purchase of the SR80i is one of the best audio buys I have ever made. I have so much fun listening to my music collection all over again. Consider me a convert. But I already have upgradeitis. I can't decide. I have read many great things about the 325is as well as what I could find on the PS500. Should I go for the 325is or save a bit more money and get the PS500s? If I get the 325is I would get a Little Dot MkIII to add some tubes to the mix. If I get the PS500s I would have to stick with my Fiio E10 for quite a while until my wallet doesn't hate me anymore.
   
  Thoughts? Suggestions?
   
  Cheers,
  Dan


----------



## LCfiner

here’s my 2 cents. save and get the PS500.
   
  The 325 is the most exaggerated interpretation of the grado sound. it’s more V shaped in FR than the other grados and has a more piercing treble.
   
  I had one for a week and got it sent out to be “magnum-ized” as I didn’t like the 325 sound signature as much as the wooden grados I have owned (or even the cheaper SR60 which I have now).
   
  The PS500 takes inspiration from the HF2, which I thought was an _excellent_ headphone. it’s more bassy and has less treble energy than other grados but it’s still pretty great and has some of that grado midrange magic. The PS500 measures better than the HF2 but most impressions I have read say it sounds pretty similar. 
   
  I’d say save up for the PS500 (or an RS1 if you don’t want a thicker mid bass, lower midrange and want more treble - but not as exaggerated as the 325). Or maybe grab a used HF2 here from the forums and see if you like the darker grado sound.


----------



## our martin

I think focker might be able to chime in on this one because he has both the 325i and the ps500!


----------



## MuppetFace

I second the PS500. The SR325is is one of my least favorite members of the Grado family, epitomizing the criticisms that people usually level at the brand (mistakenly as a whole), the most prominent of which is the overly harsh upper end. On some tracks it's like sheet metal gouging your ears. The PS500 on the other hand is a fantastically tuned headphone in my opinion.


----------



## lazyredhead

the sr225i was the first headphone i ever got that was over $100

and it's still my favorite

i really want a travel headphone with grado sound D:


----------



## devouringone3

Me too I suggest a different flavour of Grado instead of upgrading in the Prestige Series. PS500 is a bit of a different flavor, but still very Grado, and you should like it a lot, as it's been very well received by very much everyone, and I think it's the first Grado headphone to be liked so universally.
   
  Although the SR325is isn't as bad as a lot of people imply... and mine becomes uber awesome with tape around its pads.
   
  Make sure you read this, they compare the two headphones with a lot of precision: http://www.headfonia.com/the-new-grado-sound-grado-ps500/


----------



## 2000impreza

I have both SR325is and PS500. The 325 is definitely brighter sounding while the PS500 has stronger mid bass punch and less aggressive treble. IMO it really comes down to preference. I use to dislike the 325 which grew on me over time. IMO the PS500 is a better all around performer matching well with a wider range of music. This also comes at a fairly significant price difference of twice that of the SR325is. Once you get into PS500 price range, you may also want to consider Magnums, RS1, and RS2 as well.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





2000impreza said:


> I have both SR325is and PS500. The 325 is definitely brighter sounding while the PS500 has stronger mid bass punch and less aggressive treble. IMO it really comes down to preference. I use to dislike the 325 which grew on me over time. IMO the PS500 is a better all around performer matching well with a wider range of music. This also comes at a fairly significant price difference of twice that of the SR325is. Once you get into PS500 price range, you may also want to consider Magnums, RS1, and RS2 as well.


 
  The ps500s are good for dance music aswell unlike other grados that are more for rock music!


----------



## musiclover666

Thanks everyone for your replies. So I gather that most of you think that buying the 325is would be a lateral move from the 80i? From what I gather in the article/review that devouringone3 supplied is that the PS500 is a bit smoother of a presentation as opposed to the 325is? I really enjoy the bite of my 80i and wouldn't want to loose that in moving up the Grado food chain. However a more mature/refined presentation ala the PS500 is something to consider. The 325is really seems to be a very polarizing headphone; you either love it or hate it, whereas from what I gather the PS500 is more well rounded/well behaved and people seem to be more accepting of it's sonic flavor. Perhaps I'm wrong?
   
  Cheers,
  Dan


----------



## Magick Man

muppetface said:


> I second the PS500. The SR325is is one of my least favorite members of the Grado family, epitomizing the criticisms that people usually level at the brand (mistakenly as a whole), the most prominent of which is the overly harsh upper end. On some tracks it's like sheet metal gouging your ears. *The PS500 on the other hand is a fantastically tuned headphone in my opinion.*




It really is. Over the last few days I've found a great headphone and a terribly mediocre one, those being the PS500 and the HD700. No need to go into great detail which is which, but suffice to say, Grado did some fantastic work on their end. Even at $600 (I paid $450 for mine as a "display model") it's one hell of a bargain.




musiclover666 said:


> I am truly a Grado addict! My purchase of the SR80i is one of the best audio buys I have ever made. I have so much fun listening to my music collection all over again. Consider me a convert. But I already have upgradeitis. I can't decide. I have read many great things about the 325is as well as what I could find on the PS500. Should I go for the 325is or save a bit more money and get the PS500s? If I get the 325is I would get a Little Dot MkIII to add some tubes to the mix. If I get the PS500s I would have to stick with my Fiio E10 for quite a while until my wallet doesn't hate me anymore.
> 
> Thoughts? Suggestions?




IMO, don't go 325is. While very interesting with some material, at times you may feel like someone's stuck an ice pick in your ear. Get the PS500 and stick with the E10. It's more than capable of handling the PS500, as they aren't demanding at all. While my dedicated amps do a better job, I feel, my iPhone is capable of driving mine without any real issues at all. I think they'll knock your socks off.




lazyredhead said:


> the sr225i was the first headphone i ever got that was over $100
> and it's still my favorite
> i really want a travel headphone with grado sound D:




Check out the V-MODA M80 or V80 (same cans only different graphics), similar sound signature, only the M80s are closed back. They don't have quite the depth of soundstage as say the SR225i, but offer a bit more mid-bass kick. They're also incredibly durable, quite attractive (IMO), and come with a great travel case. You can get them from Amazon, open box like-new, for $125.


----------



## lazyredhead

magick man said:


> Check out the V-MODA M80 or V80 (same cans only different graphics), similar sound signature, only the M80s are closed back. They don't have quite the depth of soundstage as say the SR225i, but offer a bit more mid-bass kick. They're also incredibly durable, quite attractive (IMO), and come with a great travel case. *You can get them from Amazon, open box like-new, for $125*.



yessss

off to amazon!


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





lazyredhead said:


> yessss
> off to amazon!


 
  Open box, they could have be sent back faulty so i would check and make sure it's not third party!


----------



## Magick Man

Make sure you buy from Amazon Warehouse Deals if you get them "open box". I've not had issues getting headphones from them but their return policy is the same as Amazon's, which is outstanding.


----------



## devouringone3

musiclover666 said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies. So I gather that most of you think that buying the 325is would be a lateral move from the 80i? From what I gather in the article/review that devouringone3 supplied is that the PS500 is a bit smoother of a presentation as opposed to the 325is? I really enjoy the bite of my 80i and wouldn't want to loose that in moving up the Grado food chain. However a more mature/refined presentation ala the PS500 is something to consider. *The 325is really seems to be a very polarizing headphone; you either love it or hate it, whereas from what I gather the PS500 is more well rounded/well behaved and people seem to be more accepting of it's sonic flavor. Perhaps I'm wrong?*
> 
> Cheers,
> Dan


 
  
 Not at all, you're very much right.
  
 I don't think you're loosing anything on the PS500 , it still has a lot of the Grado bite, but a different flavour to it (but I'm only talking from the reviews I've read, I never listened to it myself). Some people prefer SR60i and SR80i to SR325is, so that might be where the polarization comes from. With the PS500 you jumping in one very happy bandwagon, and you could make a new fanclub for it alone if you wish, lol.
  
 Oh and one big argument that you might have considered already, but that you definitely need to consider: buying a SR325is might cause you to leave your SR80i behind, because you're upgrading in the Prestige Series... this effect will not be as present if you buy a PS500, as these two headphones, SR80i and PS500, are more complementary/different.
  
 Also don't be afraid of change ... you like your SR80i, but that's not a reason to avoid trying something different about Grado, as you might discover a sound you like even more, that you never expected or saw coming. For once in Grado's history, the positive reviews are unequivocal, so I'm recommending the headphone to you knowing it's going to be a safe buy.
  
 Also the SR325is you can buy it later, use it, have your full of it, and then send it to Rhydon at Symphones to make it a Magnum (for 400 dollars). That's going to be a third flavour and possibly the ultimate Grado-format headphone (although the sound signature changes a lot, the reviews are unequivocally positively, again: it's a RS1 on steroid). The Magnums are also very prodigious, but it's another thing you need to read about and maybe you're not ready for it either. Maybe you'd want something more personalized for it like wooden cups, although I recommend full-metal, full Magnum upgrade myself.
  
  
 The choice is up to you.


----------



## Gwarmi

Just chiming in on the goodness above - I *finally* did manage to get my hands on a pair of PS500's for the evening.
   
   So here's a really short and sweet comparo' with the RS1i :-
   
* Bass :-*
   More mid bass impact on the PS500, definitely agree with Martin that this new-ish Grado is the first one to break out
   on the dance floor, I'm more of a jazz man these days but this trait did jump out on a few electronic ambient tracks.
   Bass timbre is the difference between the two, the PS500 has a small sub like quality to it whilst the RS1i has
   a deeper, less impactful type of wooden Hi-Fi bass - which is better? You decide 
   
* Mids :-*
   You don't realise how forward the RS1i sounds until you have a PS500 on hand, there is nothing distant about
   vocals or other middle frequencies on the PS500 but everything sounds a good row or two more forward on the
   Reference Series 1 - this in itself might the single deciding trait that makes the PS500 appealing to folks who
   at heart are not total Grado aficionados. I find the RS1i more intimate but that's my subjective preference,
   I can recommend and could certainly live with the PS500 presentation here.
   
* Highs and sizzly treble :-*
   This is perhaps where I really do prefer the RS1i - it extends into those saxophone highs with aplomb and
   control, the PS500 rolls off a tad and in some cases can exhibit a little smidge of glare by comparison - again,
   nitpicking here and you would really only notice with a headphone such as the RS1i or Shure 1840 that by
   comparison do a slightly better job.
   
* Imaging :- *
   RS1i again for me - it surely must come down to the cup size and venting - there is certainly more
   volume in the all-wooden cup, my reference for an imaging test is The Doors - The End (Heart of Darkness edition)
   at the beginning a sweeping tone images from left to right and then back again - the PS500 does a great job
   but to my ears it does not manage to make too many gains from the 325i in this respect - there is more air
   and spatial sense with the RS1i.
   
   *Overall?* There is no winner - RS1i would be a recommendation for someone who really wants the most forward
   mids in the business, fancies jazz, female/male vocals - no electronic or dance or anything top #40 really.
   The PS500 is perhaps the more complete listen, its not as bright overall - has a more relaxed presentation
   and is ultimately more conducive to modern releases.
   
   Focker mate, if you're reading this - I know you still have your eye on the RS1i - my advice? It's not going
   to be a $695 leap, I know you're a progressive bloke who is happy to take the small differences but my advice
   is that for exactly the same cash - live large, carpe diem - seize the day and just offer up that some money
   for a barely used GS1000i - reasoning? SR80i, SR325i, PS500, T1 - are excellent cans in their own right
   but where is the sonorous soundstage and dramatic big bass? GS1000i


----------



## Brooko

@musiclover666 Different perspective on the 325is - and sadly I haven't heard the PS500's (although I'd love to at some stage).
   
  I went from a vanilla MS1i to a full woody jackets MS1i, and then transplanted 325i drivers in - so now I have a 325i with full woody jacket. The drivers have 2 holes punched in each. For my listening, it's been well worth it.
   
  Yes they are bright - but I haven't ever felt the "icepick" effect others have mentioned.
   
  What I do love is the bite, the detail, and the contrast between the highs and the bass (which I find just excellent) & the classic Grado mid-range is still very apparent. I don't know if it's the wood making the difference - but once I'd heard these, I could never go back to my MS1is again. If you ever get the chance to listen to a woodied 325i, it may surprise you. Oh - and it's defintiely not a side grade IMO.


----------



## francoamerican

I emailed TTVJ and Grado about HF2 vs PS500.  They both said the PS500 is slightly more "refined"  than the HF2 with some slight revisions.  I have not heard any RS headphone.  As I've written, I love the HF2.  I would trade it for a PS500 and may at some stage.
   
  My humble opinion based purely on measurements and having briefly heard the 325is (sold it as it was too bright for me) that grado really has two current flagships: The PS500 and the RS1i.    Would love to own RS1i to complete the ultimate current production Grado collection.
   
  I'm sure that there is some voodoo to the PS1000 but the g-cush pads, I believe, are simply a hack (again this is all on paper.)    Grados are meant to be SUPERAURAL!


----------



## musiclover666

Once again, thanks to everyone for their input and helpful advice. You all have definitely given me a lot to consider and I will probably change my mind a hundred times between now and the day I actually purchase my new Grado, which ever one it may end up being. 
   
  On a side note, for those that care, i finally received my red Senn. 414 pads in the mail.
  They do look pretty sharp with my custom 80i.  
  But more importantly they sound pretty good too. One thing I noticed immediately was how my flats have a tendency to choke the high end a bit compared to the 414's. I find the 414's very close to bowls in the way they present the music, perhaps a bit more bass though. I think they are equal in the highs and mids though. The 414's definitely retain that forward bite that I love about my Grados. I also prefer them with the quarter mod but not reversed. I find that when they are reversed they are too diffuse and lose a lot of impact and bass. They are also quite comfy, for a Grado pad.
   
  I will be enjoying these for the rest of the night while I plow through my music collection again for the umpteenth time since acquiring my Grados.
   
  Cheers all, and happy listening!
  Dan


----------



## Boss429

A lot of good information in here for me as I am considering either the 325 or ps500. 
   
  I owned the 325 before and I really liked them. They were a little bright but nothing over the top for me, and now that I have a tube amp instead of solid state I am thinking this might put them right where I would have wanted them from the start. They had a bad cable from the factory and only lasted about a week before the right cup started loosing sound at times. I took them back to where I bought them, but they didnt have anymore so I opted for a refund instead of something else. Before I could get another pair, I ran across a deal on a set of Denon 7000 that I couldnt pass up and used the money and bought them instead. Now the time has come to add Grado back into the line-up. 
   
  My only hesitation on getting the PS500 is, would it sound to much like my D7k's? From what I read about people talking about them, and how they differ from the 325 kind of makes me think they wouldnt be that much different and let me feeling I wish I had gone with the 325 for a very different sound. 
   
  Anyone ever heard both the PS500 and Denon 7000? 
   
  Thanks


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





francoamerican said:


> I emailed TTVJ and Grado about HF2 vs PS500.  They both said the PS500 is slightly more "refined"  than the HF2 with some slight revisions.  I have not heard any RS headphone.  As I've written, I love the HF2.  I would trade it for a PS500 and may at some stage.
> 
> My humble opinion based purely on measurements and having briefly heard the 325is (sold it as it was too bright for me) that grado really has two current flagships: The PS500 and the RS1i.    Would love to own RS1i to complete the ultimate current production Grado collection.
> 
> I'm sure that there is some voodoo to *the PS1000 but the g-cush pads, I believe, are simply a hack (again this is all on paper.)    Grados are meant to be SUPERAURAL!*


 
   
   Nah mate - something a little truer would be that the GS1000 and PS1000 are not as versatile both in fit, build and sound - but to say they're a 'hack' - no way! 
   
   You don't realise how average the RS1i and PS500 sound compared to the PS1000 (assuming the track has soundstage and space) until you have all three in
   front of you.
   
   Flipside is that the GS1000 and PS1000 need expensive rigs, are not portable and quite unwieldy + they will hate half of your record collection. Horses for courses.


----------



## Magick Man

PS500 pad rolling is a hoot, I'm loving the L and G cushion swaps for different genres of music.


----------



## Nick01

Quote: 





francoamerican said:


> I emailed TTVJ and Grado about HF2 vs PS500.  They both said the PS500 is slightly more "refined"  than the HF2 with some slight revisions.  I have not heard any RS headphone.  As I've written, I love the HF2.  I would trade it for a PS500 and may at some stage.
> 
> *My humble opinion based purely on measurements* and having briefly heard the 325is (sold it as it was too bright for me) that grado really has two current flagships: The PS500 and the RS1i.    Would love to own RS1i to complete the ultimate current production Grado collection.
> 
> *I'm sure that there is some voodoo to the PS1000 but the g-cush pads, I believe, are simply a hack (again this is all on paper.)    Grados are meant to be SUPERAURAL!*


 
   
  3 points I like to make:
   
   1- Grado designed their headphones using ears not measurements. So to judge their products based on measurements is kind of pointless.
   2- Please don't knock the GS1000 & PS1000 until you actually listen to them for an extended amount of time.
   3- It's spelled SUPRA AURAL.


----------



## Gwarmi

New toy for the PS1000 today - the new Nordost Heimdall Revision 2 power cable with Furutech ends - man have I waited long for this puppy.
   
   Hopefully cleans up a thing or two


----------



## Magick Man

Nice. Not sure about cleaning things up, but it looks cool.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





magick man said:


> Nice. Not sure about cleaning things up, but it looks cool.


 
   
   Sure does - I'm keen because the entry level Nordost Blue Heaven was very blah - but this one has been revised so
   will see what happens - rig should be transparent enough to benefit from a bit of Nordost power goodness,.


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> New toy for the PS1000 today - the new Nordost Heimdall Revision 2 power cable with Furutech ends - man have I waited long for this puppy.
> 
> Hopefully cleans up a thing or two


 
   
  That sure is a purdy cable.


----------



## francoamerican

nick01 said:


> 3 points I like to make:
> 
> 1- Grado designed their headphones using ears not measurements. So to judge their products based on measurements is kind of pointless.
> 2- Please don't knock the GS1000 & PS1000 until you actually listen to them for an extended amount of time.
> 3- It's spelled SUPRA AURAL.




I think that's all fair enough. I agree there's no reason to prejudge the gs or ps1k vis a vis the rs1i in particular because the rs1i doesn't measure well either! I would definately like to hear them though and I have an open mind. I wonder how different technically those are. The g Cush is just an interesting twist to me to the grado history - but I should check out a ps1000 some day. 

The fact that the ps500 measures well (primarily lower distortion and better square waves) probably wasn't an accident though. Maybe that was a marketing compromise. At the end of the day all I really should say is that I find the ps500 fascinating. I dont think uneven frequency response is a negative at all and appreciate the art of "voicing.". Theoretically I'd like low distortion, fast response and little to no ringing. I can't see how those qualities would NOT be desireable.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





francoamerican said:


> I think that's all fair enough. I agree there's no reason to prejudge the gs or ps1k vis a vis the rs1i in particular because the rs1i doesn't measure well either! I would definately like to hear them though and I have an open mind. I wonder how different technically those are. The g Cush is just an interesting twist to me to the grado history - but I should check out a ps1000 some day.
> The fact that the ps500 measures well (primarily lower distortion and better square waves) probably wasn't an accident though. Maybe that was a marketing compromise. At the end of the day all I really should say is that I find the ps500 fascinating. I dont think uneven frequency response is a negative at all and appreciate the art of "voicing.". Theoretically I'd like low distortion, fast response and little to no ringing. I can't see how those qualities would NOT be desireable.


 
   
  I would want no distortion at all please, lol.
   
  Sorry but I'm definitely thinking that a better square wave response could, indeed, have been accidental, lol.
   
  You said superaural instead of supra-aural because you speak French right? I know for one that super- or supra- are sometimes used indifferently in French lol.
   
  It's true though, with Grado, measurements should be accounted for even less than a in-person listening test, which isn't as true for other headphones. I had never thought of it this way lol.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





our martin said:


> I think focker might be able to chime in on this one because he has both the 325i and the ps500!


 
   
   
  I won't go into the whole long story, but I've been without my 500s for the past week. When I first got them, my first thought was, "wow, the 325s are really good cause they sound almost as good as these 500s!"  But now that I have lived with the 500s and been in position to go back to the 325s temporarily, it's clear to me that the 500s are very clearly better than the 325s. I would definitely save a bit more and go for the 500s. I'm glad I have the 325s and have no plans to part with them, but I really miss the 500s and cannot wait to get them back!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> You don't realise how average the RS1i and PS500 sound compared to the PS1000 (assuming the track has soundstage and space) until you have all three in
> front of you.


 
   
   
  DAMMIT Gwarmi!!!!!  LOL


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





grado77 said:


> I no longer have my PS500, but I recently acquired a new pair of MS2i for $235. In my past experience with Grado, if 225i was 0 and PS500 was 10 on a scale, MS2i would be 8.......and that's good enough for my Grado fix, and it allowed me to pick up HE-400 which is my goto can.


 
   
   
  Hopefully Boss429 will see this post, too


----------



## shimmer n roar

Quote: 





nick01 said:


> 3 points I like to make:
> 
> 1- Grado designed their headphones using ears not measurements. So to judge their products based on measurements is kind of pointless.
> 2- Please don't knock the GS1000 & PS1000 until you actually listen to them for an extended amount of time.
> 3- It's spelled SUPRA AURAL.


 
   
  Quote: 





francoamerican said:


> I think that's all fair enough. I agree there's no reason to prejudge the gs or ps1k vis a vis the rs1i in particular because the rs1i doesn't measure well either! I would definately like to hear them though and I have an open mind. I wonder how different technically those are. The g Cush is just an interesting twist to me to the grado history - but I should check out a ps1000 some day.
> The fact that the ps500 measures well (primarily lower distortion and better square waves) probably wasn't an accident though. Maybe that was a marketing compromise. At the end of the day all I really should say is that I find the ps500 fascinating. I dont think uneven frequency response is a negative at all and appreciate the art of "voicing.". Theoretically I'd like low distortion, fast response and little to no ringing. I can't see how those qualities would NOT be desireable.


 
   
  i take notice of headphone measurements but they are no substitute for auditioning a headphone in my experience. i would never buy or disregard a headphone based on measurements alone.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





our martin said:


> The ps500s are good for dance music aswell unlike other grados that are more for rock music!


 
   
  Great call, OM....I totally agree. The added extension of the 500s is very nice and allows it to become more of an all-rounder than the prestige line.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Just chiming in on the goodness above - I *finally* did manage to get my hands on a pair of PS500's for the evening.
> 
> So here's a really short and sweet comparo' with the RS1i :-
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Great read, Gwarmi!  Your advice does make very good sense...and it seems that the GS1ks keep popping up in the discussion so that says something for sure. I do love the 500s quite a lot, in fact I can now say that they are my favorite headphones even (just a bit) over the T1s....and that's saying a lot cause my love for the T1s has done nothing but increase since I purchased them. I do like the idea that the GS1ks will offer a bit of a different presentation than my other Grados, and also the T1s....and that hand-tooled mahogany....beautiful!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





shimmer n roar said:


> i take notice of headphone measurements but they are no substitute for auditioning a headphone in my experience. i would never buy or disregard a headphone based on measurements alone.


 
   
   
  Agreed x1000.  Vincent B. of Totem Acoustic, one of my favorite speaker manufacturers, also uses his ears to fine tune his products just as John Grado does. Sometimes when this is the approach, they may not measure out as well as other products.  I always take note of graphs since I want to know as much as possible about a headphone or speaker before purchase, but what matters most, by far, is the way it allows me to enjoy the music. The same is even true with the speakers I love the most - Magnepans. I don't remember the last time I saw graphs on them, but IIRC they don't measure all that flat either. Yet since 2005 from the very first minute I played music through some Maggie MMGs, I've been totally hooked. Maggies have given me hundreds of  hours of enjoyment and a few years from now I'll be able to say the same thing about Grados.


----------



## MuppetFace

You know, this is kind of comical. As I sit here listening to the HP1000 I realize this headphone was made by a small family startup business operating out of a house in the 80s, and yet its sound absolutely _destroys _this pair of Sennheiser HD700 with its ridiculous upper-end peakiness and flat un-involving midrange, a pair of headphones made by a company with the most sophisticated laboratories in the business, a fleet of engineers, and cutting edge equipment and technology at their disposal.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> You know, this is kind of comical. As I sit here listening to the HP1000 I realize this headphone was made by a small family startup business operating out of a house in the 80s, and yet its sound absolutely _destroys _this pair of Sennheiser HD700 with its ridiculous upper-end peakiness and flat un-involving midrange, a pair of headphones made by a company with the most sophisticated laboratories in the business, a fleet of engineers, and cutting edge equipment and technology at their disposal.


 
   
   
  I'm glad you mentioned that....I recently contacted Grado labs because I really wanted to learn more about what sort of R&D team they have in place and how they are able to compete in terms of technology given the resources of a Sennheiser, Beyerdynamic, etc.  The first thing that was clear was that John Grado is very well respected in the music industry. They did a small bit of name dropping (Billy Joel, Ringo Starr), but apparently JG has a lot of close friends in music. They said that they employ a very dedicated team of engineers and scientists to handle the technical side of things, but that at the heart of the Grado was the approach that music is art. Apparently one of their top executives is associated with the Juliard School of Music, and they really seem to focus on music as an art form and think outside of just the technical aspects of music reproduction. Personally - and I fully admit I'm becoming a Grado homer - I love the fact that they view things this way.  The way I became a fan of music during my life is very consistent with the "music is art" approach, so I found what they said very interesting. I give a lot of credit to a girl I dated back in my early 20s. She was a classically trained opera singer and a student at the Eastman School of Music (which is in the same league as Juliard). I recall going to visit her during rehearsal and getting to hear the amazing vocals along with the interaction of the symphony. I love the more "wholistic" view that Grado takes and learning more about John Grado and the company in general has just fueled my love for these products even more.


----------



## the fool

What is your build up system for your HP1000 and HD700 respectively? I am curious because you use the word "destroy". MuppetFace.


----------



## pcf

Measurement is very important. Our hearing is not always 100% reliable. Joe Grado didn't make his headphones based on his ears alone ( which is what some people seem to imply). His approach is very scientific and precise. When he does use his ears though, he has a better chance of getting it right since the source material is all opera recordings that joe either recorded with his own microphone or even his own singing. How many others have that luxury?
  I guess one thing that goes against him these days is his age! How long can he keep his hearing?


----------



## MuppetFace

Quote: 





the fool said:


> What is your build up system for your HP1000 and HD700 respectively? I am curious because you use the word "destroy". MuppetFace.


 
   
   
   
   
  I use various setups for my evaluations:
   
  Onkyo DAC-1000 --> Eddie Current Zana Deux SE
  (or Onkyo DAC-1000 --> HeadAmp KGSS for 'stats)
  Azur 840C --> Beta 22 and Leben CS300
  MacBook Pro --> Leckerton UHA-6S
   
  No DAC, amp or cable however is going to be able to fully tame the HD700's treble peaks.


----------



## shimmer n roar

Quote: 





pcf said:


> Measurement is very important. Our hearing is not always 100% reliable. Joe Grado didn't make his headphones based on his ears alone ( which is what some people seem to imply). His approach is very scientific and precise. When he does use his ears though, he has a better chance of getting it right since the source material is all opera recordings that joe either recorded with his own microphone or even his own singing. How many others have that luxury?
> I guess one thing that goes against him these days is his age! How long can he keep his hearing?


 

 of course measurement is essential in order for manufacturers to consistently mass produce headphones for the consumer market. but most consumers are more interested in how their headphones sound than how they measure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  let's not forget that john grado has been running the company for over twenty years now and he has a distinctly different take on the grado sound than his uncle joe did, as zanth writes in his interview with john grado: 
   
_"Each of them_ (Joe and John) _had a specific goal in mind and a specific “flavour” of music they wanted to present. For Joseph, he was making phones specifically for the recording industry; they needed to be very accurate, very linear, sharp and detailed. John however was designing for the music lover, the music listener, the person at home, or on the bus grooving to their favourite tune... Unlike any other headphone manufacturer in the world, he _(John)_ uses his ears, and his ears alone when designing a product. Sure he has some fancy equipment which he uses to match the drivers, but he does not depend on specs during the design phase."_


----------



## Nick01

This is a very favorable review of the SR-60 by Stereophile. http://www.stereophile.com/headphones/532/index.html
  It's interesting to read the review's comparison of the SR-60 vs the legendary HP-2.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





nick01 said:


> This is a very favorable review of the SR-60 by Stereophile. http://www.stereophile.com/headphones/532/index.html
> It's interesting to read the review's comparison of the SR-60 vs the legendary HP-2.


 
  Interesting read. I wish HP2 were available for $495!


----------



## francoamerican

Just so we're on the same page - and perhaps i'm misunderstanding but here's what bothers me about the PS1000.    
   
  For reference, here's distortion on the HD800 

  the PS500 
   

   
  the PS1000 

  the RS1
   

  and the PS1000 "ringing" as I understand it.


----------



## francoamerican

And as i'm sure you all know, the HP1000 has very little ringing.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





francoamerican said:


> Just so we're on the same page - and perhaps i'm misunderstanding but here's what bothers me about the PS1000.
> 
> For reference, here's distortion on the HD800
> 
> ...


 
  No distortion with the ps1000s i use them for djing and they are turned up really loud, i heard the rs1s or rs2s not sure which one but they were made out of wood plugged into the decks and you had to turn them down because of the distortion but not the ps1000s?


----------



## francoamerican

Quote: 





our martin said:


> No distortion with the ps1000s i use them for djing and they are turned up really loud, i heard the rs1s plugged into the decks and you had to turn them down because of the distortion but not the ps1000s?


 
   
  I say without any sarcasm, that perhaps these charts don't mean much if anything - and that there is more to it all.


----------



## our martin

For Sale:  FINAL BUMP w/PRICE DROP - GRADO GS1000i
1 Unread PostSubscribe Search This Thread Preferences
Post a ReplyCreate a New Classified

*post #1* of 1
  3 weeks, 3 days ago  - last bumped: 2 weeks, 3 days ago
  Thread Starter 

     

 [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/9/92/100x100px-LS-924c6ad5_avatar-120-8.jpg[/img]
 
 theeditor
 Trader Feedback:+4




  
 offline
 
 82 Posts. Joined 3/2008
 Select All Posts By This User
 

      $790 [size=x-small](USD)[/size]
Send a Private Message
 send a PM to take the next step.
 [size=small]*For Sale:*[/size]
 FINAL BUMP w/PRICE DROP - GRADO GS1000i *Will Ship To:* CONUS

      Next
  Prev







   I need to sell my beloved Grado GS1000i, a birthday present purchased from Woo Audio a year ago. They were used exclusively with my Fisher 400 receiver. They are in excellent condition and always placed on a headphone stand. I will include original pizza box w/ warranty, extension cord, adapter, and a "sticky" headband that I purchased from a fellow Hi-Fier that makes these headphones much more comfortable. Price includes shipping, not Paypal.






*Focker i think these might interest you i would offer him $700 max it looks like he needs the money!*


----------



## 2000impreza

^^^ That's a good deal. I would have bought those if I didn't get my Magnums recently.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





our martin said:


> *Focker i think these might interest you i would offer him $700 max it looks like he needs the money!*


 
   
  That really is a good deal...If not for the fact that Im in the process of replenishing my disposable income, I'd definitely make him an offer


----------



## our martin

Click for larger image and other views
  
 





  





  





  
 


 
   


View and share related images
                                                                                         Not that good of a deal if you look at these prices!
  
  Grado Statement Series GS1000i Headphones by Grado 
[size=xx-small]4.6 out of 5 stars [/size][size=xx-small] See all reviews [/size][size=xx-small]([/size][size=xx-small]17 customer reviews[/size][size=xx-small])[/size] | Like 1338570583 false -1 6 6 5 (6) 
   

 
 Price: *$995.00* Deal Price:     o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o
 


        In Stock.
 Ships from and sold by *Audio Advisor, Inc.*.

    Only 1 left in stock--order soon.

       2 used from $780.26


----------



## Magick Man

I might have jumped on that, but I really wanted the PS500s.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





magick man said:


> I might have jumped on that, but I really wanted the PS500s.


 
  He has priced his gs1000i ten dollars more than amazon,i have sent him a message,i think that he's got two hopes of selling them at that price no hope and bob hope! I think $700 would be about right uncluding shipping!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





our martin said:


> He has priced his gs1000i ten dollars more than amazon,i have sent him a message,i think that he's got two hopes of selling them at that price no hope and bob hope! I think $700 would be about right uncluding shipping!


 
   
  For some reason I was thinking the GS1000s were $1295 msrp...at $995 I'll probably just go with a new pair when the time comes.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





focker said:


> For some reason I was thinking the GS1000s were $1295 msrp...at $995 I'll probably just go with a new pair when the time comes.


 
  I agree,$780 always check on amazon first just to get the price on used if you are thinking of buying off the sellers on these forums!


----------



## metalFREAK

I already own the PS500's, is there enough of a difference in the RS1+ to warrant a purchase or are they similar?


----------



## devouringone3

I very rarely see good deals on Head-Fi... people always seem think their headphones is worth like 90-95% of the price of a new unit, and sell the headphone in hopes of getting the most money out of it, in order to buy something else thereafter.
   
  When you find such headphones on classifieds website, people are not trying to get money more than they are getting themselves rid of their stuff... here you go deals: immaculate GS1000, 550$ http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/648988488-1_pair_grado_gs1000/ 600$ http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/223816-grade_gs1000 HP-1 800$ http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/212780-consignmentjoseph_gradosignature_hp1000 I also saw a never used MS2i for 120 dollars on Kijiji but link is gone, and I can tell you I regularly seen RS1 for ~400 dollars on Canuckaudiomart.


----------



## LCfiner

those prices are hardly common. Most of the time, a used GS1000 will be between 650 and 750. MSRP is still 1000 and Grado puts effort into keeping it at that. if there are open box deals at other stores, they’re not in great quantity.
   
  That HP1000 price is a straight up steal. Someone should be so lucky to get one under 1500, let alone under 1000.
   
  If you visit CAM or the forums here every day (or several times a day) you might be lucky enough to get a price like that but it’s hardly easy. Might take more than a year to get a deal like that.


----------



## devouringone3

Not so rare, I've been monitoring this market for 8 months and so far, I've seen what is being sold and at which price.
   
  It's fairly easy, when you have a minimum of patience. Search Craigslist and those... not just eBay or Head-Fi.
   
  We're not the only ones buying/selling the high end headphones.
   
  Also, sometimes headphones end up in a wrong category on eBay, and the auction for it ends at a real low price.
   
  A RS1 prototype (Super vintage but with a rather plain text font and layout used for the inscription) went unnoticed on eBay at a 0.99 starting price (reserve not met, buy it now 500$) in december. It was purchased by Jasmineswell headphone roller (privately) resold at 1500, winning bid on eBay in March.


----------



## LCfiner

I don’t need the links. I’m just saying that as someone who has bought_ and sold_ a lot of headphones and related equipment the past couple years, that it is rare to find 40-50% off MSRP on good condition used headphones. Those are the exceptions, not the common prices.


----------



## MuppetFace

Headphone rollers / flippers piss me off somethin' fierce.


----------



## devouringone3

Yes those are exceptional and they get sold very quickly, so you need to lie in wait.
   
  MuppetFace, I believe it's still the same guy that was banned twice from Head-Fi (waddragon and lucky_star), I've found his Flickr account and he has pictures of him buying all sorts of things like PS-1, L3000, many HP-1000s. He would be Jasmineswell and BFBaudio on eBay, and Lobster_king on audiogon.


----------



## faverodefavero

Hi there Grado people, I have a full almunim V4 Magnum (325i Moded Grado) and need some help:

Anyone ever tried to sleep with 325i? How is it on the head, too heavy? Which are the most confortable Grado pads to sleep with? And what about the "Jumbo" Grado's, are they good to sleep with? 
I'm thinking about buying a RS1i, PS500 or GS1000i - if any of theese are really that much more confortable to sleep with than my current 325i full aluminum V4 Magnums - sleep time listenings... Is it worth it?

Thank you very much!


----------



## LCfiner

I wouldn’t want to fall asleep with a pair of GS1000 or PS1000 on my head. The PS1000 are heavy enough to slide down the head and onto your neck or chest and could then get all tangled up with your arms. The GS1000 would probably stay on since they’re light but if you turn your head while asleep, you would put pressure on the massive cups and possible twist the assembly off your head.
   
  My opinion is that if you expect to fall asleep with a grado headphone on your head, get a super light, and relatively inexpensive SR60, 80, or similar. 
   
  The plastic is not going to be easy to break but if something bad does happen with a pulled cord or whatever, you don’t have a very broken and very expensive replacement on your hands.
   
  But I would actually suggest earbuds for something to ear in bed. Something that can pop off your ear and won’t be a problem if your head is on the side, laying on the pillow.


----------



## shimmer n roar

Quote: 





francoamerican said:


> I say without any sarcasm, that perhaps these charts don't mean much if anything - and that there is more to it all.


 

 there is, and your ears will determine whether the measurable distortion that you see in those charts is audible.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





shimmer n roar said:


> there is, and your ears will determine whether the measurable distortion that you see in those charts is audible.


 
   
   
  Yep, that's something that many people overlook...what we can measure may be interesting but audible.


----------



## Nick01

Quote: 





faverodefavero said:


> Hi there Grado people, I have a full almunim V4 Magnum (325i Moded Grado) and need some help:
> Anyone ever tried to sleep with 325i? How is it on the head, too heavy? Which are the most confortable Grado pads to sleep with? And what about the "Jumbo" Grado's, are they good to sleep with?
> I'm thinking about buying a RS1i, PS500 or GS1000i - if any of theese are really that much more confortable to sleep with than my current 325i full aluminum V4 Magnums - sleep time listenings... Is it worth it?
> Thank you very much!


 
   
  Wearing Grado while sleeping? Really? I do feel sorry for the Grado that you will eventually buy, which will get broken as soon as you turn on your side in your sleep. Maybe you can try the Grado GR10.


----------



## ProjectDenz

Grado's don't exactly have a tank like build to sleep with.


----------



## MuppetFace

Yeah, it would make a lot more sense to get some Grado IEMs if you want to wear them to bed. The GR10 is more or less a re-branded Ortofon e-Q7, which is a _very_ good IEM with an energetic and lively sound, so it fits into Grado's lineup well I think.


----------



## Zombie_X

I love Grado's a lot! I've owned everything is the SR line as well as both a RS1 and RS2. I current'y own a MS1i and SR-80i, and both are excellent in every way! I prefer the MS1i for it's neutrality, but love the SR-80i for it's punch and warmth.
   
  I find that after hitting the SR-225i that everything else in the line becomes overpriced and not good value for the money. *Runs and hides*


----------



## faverodefavero

Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> I love Grado's a lot! I've owned everything is the SR line as well as both a RS1 and RS2. I current'y own a MS1i and SR-80i, and both are excellent in every way! I prefer the MS1i for it's neutrality, but love the SR-80i for it's punch and warmth.
> 
> I find that after hitting the SR-225i that everything else in the line becomes overpriced and not good value for the money. *Runs and hides*


 
   
  I do think the SR325i and the RS2i are GREAT (specially the 325, really one of THE BEST USD$300 headphones I've ever tried) value for the money, even more than any other Grado (including SR225i) besides - of course - the SR60i. 
   
  But, other than that, I agree with you that all more - higher priced - Grado's are, indeed, overpriced (too me GS1000i should be around USD$750, RS1i ~USD$600, and PS1000 ~900). That would be only FAIR, IMO. Period.
   
  PS: Also, I do think Grado should have less headphones models (considering a fairer - lower - price on their higher end models, that is) SR60i, SR125i, SR325i, RS1i, PS500, GS1000i and PS1000 would be more than enough. Again: Only my opinion, but I truly believe so.


----------



## Magick Man

No PS500? That would be a crime, since it's the most unique headphone they make and their most balanced. I'd take them over any other Grados currently built and not look back. I pad roll between G and L cushions and can completely change their bass, treble, and depth of soundstage, they're unbelievably flexible. They are without question one of the best values in all of head-fi.


----------



## fenderf4i

I was just going to post the same thing about the PS500's, but Magick Man beat me to it. Absolutely wonderful headphones.


----------



## ProjectDenz

I just got my MS2i's today. I am currently cross-comparing them with my MS Pros. I'll write up a three-way comparison review when I receive my MS1i in the mail later this week.


----------



## snapple10

Quote: 





fenderf4i said:


> I was just going to post the same thing about the PS500's, but Magick Man beat me to it. Absolutely wonderful headphones.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





magick man said:


> No PS500? That would be a crime, since it's the most unique headphone they make and their most balanced. I'd take them over any other Grados currently built and not look back. I pad roll between G and L cushions and can completely change their bass, treble, and depth of soundstage, they're unbelievably flexible. They are without question one of the best values in all of head-fi.


 
   
  PS500 made me a Grado fan


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





snapple10 said:


> PS500 made me a Grado fan


 
   
  The RS1 you sold to Dr.Hoooon in August/September made me a Grado fan .


----------



## faverodefavero

Ok... I left the PS500 on the list, I just "cut" it off because I think PS500 is just a notch behind the V4 Magnum drivers being at roughly the same price (a 325i+FullMagnumSymphoniesUpgrade) and having the same size. But I see your point, bessides I'm forgeting that the PS500 interior is wood and not aluminum as the original Magnum build is. So the PS500 stays, but I do still think it could easily go for ~USD$450 ~USD$500 (max!).


----------



## Zombie_X

Meh the PS500 is very overrated IMO. It's sounds like it would less than the price you pay. I would rate it at around $400.
   
  Quote: 





magick man said:


> No PS500? That would be a crime, since it's the most unique headphone they make and their most balanced. I'd take them over any other Grados currently built and not look back. I pad roll between G and L cushions and can completely change their bass, treble, and depth of soundstage, they're unbelievably flexible. They are without question one of the best values in all of head-fi.


----------



## Magick Man

zombie_x said:


> Meh the PS500 is very overrated IMO. It's sounds like it would less than the price you pay. I would rate it at around $400.




I'd rate most headphones at about half their actual retail, but that's just me. Compared to what's out there and how much other companies are charging, the PS500 is a bargain.


----------



## Zombie_X

That's a good assessment of their value. I know the ED9 is only like $40 to make, and the HE-400 is about $60 bucks or so, so there's a large mark-up out there on this stuff.
   
  Quote: 





magick man said:


> I'd rate most headphones at about half their actual retail, but that's just me. Compared to what's out there and how much other companies are charging, the PS500 is a bargain.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





magick man said:


> No PS500? That would be a crime, since it's the most unique headphone they make and their most balanced. I'd take them over any other Grados currently built and not look back. I pad roll between G and L cushions and can completely change their bass, treble, and depth of soundstage, they're unbelievably flexible. They are without question one of the best values in all of head-fi.


 
   
  PS500s are the only headphone I would throw my T1s in front of to take a bullet.


----------



## ProjectDenz

Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> That's a good assessment of their value. I know the ED9 is only like $40 to make, and the HE-400 is about $60 bucks or so, so there's a large mark-up out there on this stuff.


 

 Getting technical those costs might only relate to direct materials, but might not include things like direct labour and allocated overheads as well as non-manufacturing costs.


----------



## MuppetFace

No offense, but I find it ridiculous when people proclaim this or that headphone to be worth a highly specific price and not a cent more. Ignoring for a moment that comfort, durability, and aesthetics are also part of the equation and not just raw sound quality---and also ignoring for a moment that personal enjoyment is pretty much impossible to quantify universally---assigning monetary values to sound strikes me as a pretty difficult undertaking.
   
  I realize it's possible to speak in comparative terms with regard to value, proclaiming this or that headphone to excel or fall short compared to others in its respective price bracket. However these are still personal considerations, as comfort and taste in sound signatures and the whole shebang differs from person to person. We can speak of relative approximates of neutrality, judging headphones that come closer to neutrality than others to be "better," but once we get into colorations we've arrived in purely subjective territory. I mean, most headphones are substantially marked up in cost, and it's pretty much a given and thus something of a baseline as it is. Furthermore there are considerations beyond raw material like R&D, the engineering that goes into properly (or improperly depending on who you ask...) tuning the sound of said headphones.
   
  If you look at the PS1000 for instance, just based on raw materials it seems pretty absurd given that it uses the same build elements found on Grado's cheapest models. However the _sound _of the PS1000 is quite unique amongst the current generation of flagships, and if it floats your proverbial boat then there's value there compared to something like the HD800 which, for all its engineering and fancy design, doesn't do it for some people.
   
  I'm not suggesting that even in that circumstance the PS1000 is suddenly a screaming good value. I'm sure many satisfied PS1000 owners would have preferred to pay less. However there's a difference between declaring something to be steep and declaring something to be "worth it." One that goes beyond semantics I think.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> No offense, but I find it ridiculous when people proclaim this or that headphone to be worth a highly specific price and not a cent more. Ignoring for a moment that comfort, durability, and aesthetics are also part of the equation and not just raw sound quality---and also ignoring for a moment that personal enjoyment is pretty much impossible to quantify universally---assigning monetary values to sound strikes me as a pretty difficult undertaking.
> 
> I realize it's possible to speak in comparative terms with regard to value, proclaiming this or that headphone to excel or fall short compared to others in its respective price bracket. However these are still personal considerations, as comfort and taste in sound signatures and the whole shebang differs from person to person. We can speak of relative approximates of neutrality, judging headphones that come closer to neutrality than others to be "better," but once we get into colorations we've arrived in purely subjective territory. I mean, most headphones are substantially marked up in cost, and it's pretty much a given and thus something of a baseline as it is. Furthermore there are considerations beyond raw material like R&D, the engineering that goes into properly (or improperly depending on who you ask...) tuning the sound of said headphones.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Great post!
   
  With regard to the Grados, another point about them is that they are built by hand here in the US.  Domestic manufacturing is obviously more costly than having them built somewhere in Asia.  I'm very happy to pay a premium in order to support that aspect of their business.


----------



## ProjectDenz

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> No offense, but I find it ridiculous when people proclaim this or that headphone to be worth a highly specific price and not a cent more. Ignoring for a moment that comfort, durability, and aesthetics are also part of the equation and not just raw sound quality---and also ignoring for a moment that personal enjoyment is pretty much impossible to quantify universally---assigning monetary values to sound strikes me as a pretty difficult undertaking.
> 
> I realize it's possible to speak in comparative terms with regard to value, proclaiming this or that headphone to excel or fall short compared to others in its respective price bracket. However these are still personal considerations, as comfort and taste in sound signatures and the whole shebang differs from person to person. We can speak of relative approximates of neutrality, judging headphones that come closer to neutrality than others to be "better," but once we get into colorations we've arrived in purely subjective territory. I mean, most headphones are substantially marked up in cost, and it's pretty much a given and thus something of a baseline as it is. Furthermore there are considerations beyond raw material like R&D, the engineering that goes into properly (or improperly depending on who you ask...) tuning the sound of said headphones.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I completely agree. Sitting here comparing the MS2i with the MS Pro the differences are very subtle and yet where I live the MS2i is $329 while the MS Pro is $749. Is that subtle difference and subtle improvements worth more than twice the price? Well, that depends on one's own perceptions of value in going from "pretty darn good" to "absolutely fantastic", and spending $420 extra in the process, so to speak.


----------



## pcf

Come on! PS1000 is too expensive no matter now you look at it.


----------



## WiR3D

SO I'm gonna derail the current conversation.
   
  I have been digging up and narrowed down my choices.
   
  I'm getting the SR325is for my pops for his 50th (mainly listens to 80s metal) and haven't been able to decide for the amp.
  This will be paired with a Pro-Ject Debut Carbon turntable. so its a Phono + amp combo.
   
  which would you chose?

 Cambridge Audio Azur 551P Phono amp ($140) + Hifiman EF2A (Raytheon 6AK5W Tubes) ($190)
 Bellari VP130 Phono stage & HP amp (Mullard 12AX7 tube) ($250)
   
  budget is around $350~$400 for the Phono amp and the HP amp


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





pcf said:


> Come on! PS1000 is too expensive *no matter now you look at it.*


 
   
  well... I strongly believe that the only way of looking at it for these non-essential items is by what the market will bear.
   
  If Grado is selling the number of PS1000s they expected to sell (or more), then it's not too expensive.
   
  If Grado is sitting on unsold inventory of PS1000 cuz very few people want one, then it's too expensive.
   
  My suspicion is that the 2nd scenario is a bit more likely than the first, but we don't know what their expectations were.


----------



## shimmer n roar

it seems that everyone's an expert when it comes to assigning the "true" monetary worth to an object, but the market has a way of determining these matters regardless of what we think. we are however, well qualified to attach sentimental value to such things.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





shimmer n roar said:


> it seems that everyone's an expert when it comes to assigning the "true" monetary worth to an object, but the market has a way of determining these matters regardless of what we think. we are however, well qualified to attach sentimental value to such things.


 
  Except that in this case the MSRP of PS1000 was set by Grado Labs and it stays that way- not affected by supply and demand.  I don't see them selling like hotcakes but the price is still the same. 
  This is not a knock on the headphones. I am just saying that John Grado set the price too high- $1695 in the US and $2761 in the UK (Grado Labs would say that overseas pricing is out of their control, I am sure if a European dealer sells them for LESS the MSRP, the control will be back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## our martin

Grado PS1000  Headphones reviews
  4 customer reviews




 


 


 


 


 


 

  Score 9.0/10 Read 4
 customer reviews   This headphones and earphone is a good all rounder.
£1650 – £1701 at _4_ retailers out of _411_ retailers checked
  Grado PS1000 : See full product description

 
  Add to My List
    Email me price alerts


----------



## 2000impreza

Quote: 





pcf said:


> Except that in this case the MSRP of PS1000 was set by Grado Labs and it stays that way- not affected by supply and demand.  I don't see them selling like hotcakes but the price is still the same.
> This is not a knock on the headphones. I am just saying that John Grado set the price too high- $1695 in the US and $2761 in the UK (Grado Labs would say that overseas pricing is out of their control, I am sure if a European dealer sells them for LESS the MSRP, the control will be back
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  wow. I didn't realize the U.K. pricing was that much out of hand. I would be surprised if they sold any at that price of $2761.


----------



## Magick Man

muppetface said:


> No offense, but I find it ridiculous when people proclaim this or that headphone to be worth a highly specific price and not a cent more. Ignoring for a moment that comfort, durability, and aesthetics are also part of the equation and not just raw sound quality---and also ignoring for a moment that personal enjoyment is pretty much impossible to quantify universally---assigning monetary values to sound strikes me as a pretty difficult undertaking.
> 
> I realize it's possible to speak in comparative terms with regard to value, proclaiming this or that headphone to excel or fall short compared to others in its respective price bracket. However these are still personal considerations, as comfort and taste in sound signatures and the whole shebang differs from person to person. We can speak of relative approximates of neutrality, judging headphones that come closer to neutrality than others to be "better," but once we get into colorations we've arrived in purely subjective territory. I mean, most headphones are substantially marked up in cost, and it's pretty much a given and thus something of a baseline as it is. Furthermore there are considerations beyond raw material like R&D, the engineering that goes into properly (or improperly depending on who you ask...) tuning the sound of said headphones.
> 
> ...




"Worth" is a very individual thing, and I'm a little inconsistent with my valuations.  For instance, I think the PS1000s are quite overpriced, but the TH900s are only slightly so (~$1500 compared to $2000 MSRP). I know what my wife paid for mine, because I saw the AmEx statement, and I'm quite pleased she was able to snag them for $1689. But I'd be groaning if she'd bought a set of PS1000s for $1400. I just don't believe the Grados are in that tier. In fact, beyond the PS500s I'm almost left scratching my head, wondering what you really get for the extra cash.

In other words, I think some manufacturers have done well moving into the luxury category ($1,000+) while others haven't quite gotten there yet. It's a new thing, however, so I'm sure in time they'll step things up a couple notches... except Denon who seems to actually be falling back.


----------



## Gwarmi

Guess it's all about personal impressions - me? I'd happily pay $2500-$3000 for my PS1000's again today - that's right double the price.
   
   Why?
   
   When you have access to a $65,000AUD 2 channel rig made up of Luxman and Vienna Acoustics and realise that the PS1000 is capable
   of more nuance, detail and texture on *'The Eagles' - Hotel California* - auditioned back and forth 4 times, then surely there is only
   one possible conclusion.
   
   They're a dead set bargain.


----------



## shimmer n roar

Quote: 





pcf said:


> Except that in this case the MSRP of PS1000 was set by Grado Labs and it stays that way- not affected by supply and demand.  I don't see them selling like hotcakes but the price is still the same.
> This is not a knock on the headphones. I am just saying that John Grado set the price too high- $1695 in the US and $2761 in the UK (Grado Labs would say that overseas pricing is out of their control, I am sure if a European dealer sells them for LESS the MSRP, the control will be back
> 
> 
> ...


 

 the consumer market will ultimately determine the ps1000's viability for grado. you think that it's priced too high but gwarmi doesn't. either way, the ps1000 continues to be available for sale at its msrp in the domestic and international markets since its release back in 2009.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Guess it's all about personal impressions - me? I'd happily pay $2500-$3000 for my PS1000's again today - that's right double the price.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


 
  $2500- $3000 is exactly what one has to pay for a new pair of PS1000 in UK so you are not alone.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





shimmer n roar said:


> the consumer market will ultimately determine the ps1000's viability for grado. you think that it's priced too high but gwarmi doesn't. either way, the ps1000 continues to be available for sale at its msrp in the domestic and international markets since its release back in 2009.


 
  Maybe I am too much of a cheapskate. There is no way I would pay the current UK price for them. 
  Anyway, that is just me. Others are buying them.


----------



## snapple10

The magic in PS500 is what I was looking for.  So, I went for PS1000.
  Too bad I will not have the time to play with it tonight.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> No offense, but I find it ridiculous when people proclaim this or that headphone to be worth a highly specific price and not a cent more. Ignoring for a moment that comfort, durability, and aesthetics are also part of the equation and not just raw sound quality---and also ignoring for a moment that personal enjoyment is pretty much impossible to quantify universally---assigning monetary values to sound strikes me as a pretty difficult undertaking.
> 
> I realize it's possible to speak in comparative terms with regard to value, proclaiming this or that headphone to excel or fall short compared to others in its respective price bracket. However these are still personal considerations, as comfort and taste in sound signatures and the whole shebang differs from person to person. We can speak of relative approximates of neutrality, judging headphones that come closer to neutrality than others to be "better," but once we get into colorations we've arrived in purely subjective territory. I mean, most headphones are substantially marked up in cost, and it's pretty much a given and thus something of a baseline as it is. Furthermore there are considerations beyond raw material like R&D, the engineering that goes into properly (or improperly depending on who you ask...) tuning the sound of said headphones.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Great post,smart,informative and well written,good job,and yes,i would've like to pay less for my PS-1000,but every time i have them on,their price is the last thing on my mind,for me,these are pure musical bliss,
   
  As i've said before i think that the SR80i and the PS-500 are the two best buys among the current Grado line.


----------



## Gwarmi

That's a real shame PCF that the UK Grado disty is literally ' having a laugh ' - real shame because even if he dropped it to
   let's say 1250 quid out the door - then many more would be able to afford them in the UK.
   
   Stacker45 - totally right mate, last thing I think about is how much I paid for them.


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Great post,smart,informative and well written,good job,and yes,i would've like to pay less for my PS-1000,but every time i have them on,their price is the last thing on my mind,for me,these are pure musical bliss,
> 
> As i've said before i think that the SR80i and the PS-500 are the two best buys among the current Grado line.


 
  I guess I have one of the best buys in the Grado lineup. What makes you say that the 80i and the PS500 are two of the best buys in the Grado line? I am curious now.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





snapple10 said:


> The magic in PS500 is what I was looking for.  So, I went for PS1000.
> Too bad I will not have the time to play with it tonight.


 
   
  Congrats!  Look forward to hearing your impressions.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> I guess I have one of the best buys in the Grado lineup. What makes you say that the 80i and the PS500 are two of the best buys in the Grado line? I am curious now.


 
   
  I don't know wich one you have,but i think you've made a great choice,the SR-80i would still be worth their weight at twice their asking price,and the PS-500 give you 2/3 the performance of the PS-1000 for 1/3 the price.


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I don't know wich one you have,but i think you've made a great choice,the SR-80i would still be worth their weight at twice their asking price,and the PS-500 give you 2/3 the performance of the PS-1000 for 1/3 the price.


 
   
  Sorry I wasn't clear, I own a lovingly modded SR80i and they are my favorite headphones that I own, probably favorite against a lot I have heard to date. For all their supposed faults I love 'em to death, and I haven't touched any of my other phones since I picked up my 80i. They are so musical and fun to listen to. A lot of other phones are just, (yawn) boring in comparison. But that's my opinion. My next Grado purchase will be either the 325is or the PS500, depending on funding, or if funds permit, maybe both!


----------



## musiclover666

Stacker45, does your SR80i still get head time up against your other Grados?


----------



## MuppetFace

This was posted in the headphone festival pictoral.....
   

   
  Anyone know about these gold PS1000s? Are they going to be put into production, or are they just a one-off showpiece?


----------



## ProjectDenz

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> This was posted in the headphone festival pictoral.....
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know about these gold PS1000s? Are they going to be put into production, or are they just a one-off showpiece?


 
   
  Yea, looks like one of those one-off gold plated things. I've seen it done with iPods before.


----------



## dorino

I'd guess they'de be like the goldie 325i. Just a show piece.


----------



## Magick Man

stacker45 said:


> I don't know wich one you have,but i think you've made a great choice,the SR-80i would still be worth their weight at twice their asking price,and the PS-500 give you 2/3 the performance of the PS-1000 for 1/3 the price.




You can get most of that remaining 1/3 if you go with G pads, it's freaky how similar they are considering the disparity in price.


----------



## MuppetFace

Quote: 





dorino said:


> I'd guess they'de be like the goldie 325i. Just a show piece.


 
   
  Wasn't the gold 325i the standard before it went back to a silver finish in the 325is?


----------



## MuppetFace

One of the most appealing features of the PS1000 I find is its ability to convey a sense of presence. Certain instruments just sound like they're "there" with you, due in part to the sense of physicality and weight. Also it can achieve this readily from a laptop's headphone jack, whereas the HD800 will sound flat and lifeless, only displaying its true dimensional prowess when hooked up to a nice audio chain.
   
  Of course, the PS1000 benefits from a nice amp too: one that can reign it in a bit.


----------



## dorino

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> Wasn't the gold 325i the standard before it went back to a silver finish in the 325is?


 
  I believe you're right. Sorry.


----------



## shimmer n roar

Quote: 





pcf said:


> $2500- $3000 is exactly what one has to pay for a new pair of PS1000 in UK so you are not alone.


 
   
  Quote: 





pcf said:


> Maybe I am too much of a cheapskate. There is no way I would pay the current UK price for them.
> Anyway, that is just me. Others are buying them.


 
   
  i hear you bro. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 personally, i think that is very expensive for *any* headphone. the ps1000 can be had here for $1799, which is still expensive for a headphone in my opinion.


----------



## Blackmore

[size=10pt]Guys, let's be honest and see what Stax prices are up here in Europe. It all comes to personal preferences anyway and like already been mentioned, get them used or get them in US, done.[/size]
  [size=10pt]Dont get me wrong, my thoughts are the same, but this is audio and like art, it have a very strange way to get your attention or move you, isn't?[/size]
  [size=10pt]My speakers are cheaper than MSRP of PS1000 , so, its already cross the logical line, well, for me anyway, but it doesnt stop me to try Fostex. I am really wonder what the MSRP price of Fostex will be, think around the same level as PS1000, but you never know with these guys.[/size]


----------



## pcf

Even $1799 is a considerable sum of money for them. I don't understand Grado's pricing policy. Most of their headphones up to RS1i are what I consider bargains. They haven't gone up in price much at all for years and didn't even adjust to inflation. And yet they have a big price jump in GS1000 and PS1000.
  I think they set the price point of GS1000 too high to start off with, When PS1000 came out it HAD to be more expensive since it's the new flagship. 
  The customers will decide if any product is worth it. In this case it can be seen in the used market (since Grado has pricing control for new ones).     There have been a few used PS1000 you could snap up for around $1300- That was how much I paid for my as-new pair when I was living in California.
  If you like them enough to buy them new, you might as well hold on to them or you would lose 1/3 of your money in no time.
  Again, this is not a knock on PS1000. I have had them for a long time and enjoy them.


----------



## ProjectDenz

Quote: 





pcf said:


> Even $1799 is a considerable sum of money for them. I don't understand Grado's pricing policy. Most of their headphones up to RS1i are what I consider bargains. They haven't gone up in price much at all for years and didn't even adjust to inflation. And yet they have a big price jump in GS1000 and PS1000.
> I think they set the price point of GS1000 too high to start off with, When PS1000 came out it HAD to be more expensive since it's the new flagship.
> The customers will decide if any product is worth it. In this case it can be seen in the used market (since Grado has pricing control for new ones).     There have been a few used PS1000 you could snap up for around $1300- That was how much I paid for my as-new pair when I was living in California.
> If you like them enough to buy them new, you might as well hold on to them or you would lose 1/3 of your money in no time.
> Again, this is not a knock on PS1000. I have had them for a long time and enjoy them.


 
   
  In Australia, since they've been available here the MS Pro has gone down $250, MS2 $80 and MS1 $20.


----------



## shimmer n roar

Quote: 





pcf said:


> Even $1799 is a considerable sum of money for them. I don't understand Grado's pricing policy. Most of their headphones up to RS1i are what I consider bargains. They haven't gone up in price much at all for years and didn't even adjust to inflation. And yet they have a big price jump in GS1000 and PS1000.
> I think they set the price point of GS1000 too high to start off with, When PS1000 came out it HAD to be more expensive since it's the new flagship.
> The customers will decide if any product is worth it. In this case it can be seen in the used market (since Grado has pricing control for new ones).     There have been a few used PS1000 you could snap up for around $1300- That was how much I paid for my as-new pair when I was living in California.
> If you like them enough to buy them new, you might as well hold on to them or you would lose 1/3 of your money in no time.
> Again, this is not a knock on PS1000. I have had them for a long time and enjoy them.


 
   
  as i said, i personally regard $1799 as an expensive price to pay for a headphone, whether it be the ps1000 or the th900 for example. however, it's slightly more palatable to me than $2500 - $3000.


----------



## MuppetFace

The HP1000 has been getting all the time on my head lately. I'm really wanting a PS-1 now.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> The HP1000 has been getting all the time on my head lately. I'm really wanting a PS-1 now.


 
  Are you going to get your HP1000 modded by Joe? It makes a noticeable improvement.


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





pcf said:


> Are you going to get your HP1000 modded by Joe? It makes a noticeable improvement.


 
  What does the mod involve and what are the differences?


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> The HP1000 has been getting all the time on my head lately. I'm really wanting a PS-1 now.


 
   
  I'm pretty sure the golden PS-1000 is a one-off Grado made expressly to be demoed at the Fujiya Avic Hi-Fi Headphone Festival, we first saw it at autumn 2011 edition, and then it reappeared in the pictures of the spring 2012 edition, of the festival.
   
   
  Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> What does the mod involve and what are the differences?


 
   
  No one knows so surely because Joseph is still finding new ways to improve his headphone, and he's not always talking about them out loud, but I've put up a list of everything he's been doing:
   
  -- Magic goo applied to inside of the outer ring of the cup (that ring is glued with the metal grills to the one-piece aluminum alloy cups)
  -- Complete disassembly of the headphone + cleaning
  -- Recabling with dual Ultra-Wide Bandwidth Reference (= four conductors per channel)
  -- Replacement with new "old stock" drivers
  -- Special driver doping
  -- Specific 20 to 20kHz frequency swipes burning in
   
  -- "Refinishing the enclosures to change the porosity of the metal"
  -- New earpad design (treated flat pads), to "increase detail output by 400%". We have pictures of those, they are thicker and have a totally different texture, feel, and sound. Improvements are very noticeable according to ChefGuru. They are 150$ a pair ordered from Joseph.
   
  The "quotes" are from Joseph , they are not to be interpreted too strictly I think.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> No one knows so surely because Joseph is still finding new ways to improve his headphone, and he's not always talking about them out loud, but I've put up a list of everything he's been doing:
> 
> -- Magic goo applied to inside of the outer ring of the cup (that ring is glued to the one piece machine aluminum alloy cups)
> -- Complete disassembly of the headphone + cleaning
> ...


 
  Cool! Not sure about the 400% detail output increase with the new earpads though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   I need to listen to them when they arrive. I ordered extra pads for my other modded HP1000 too.


----------



## MuppetFace

400% detail output?
   
  How would you even quantify that...?


----------



## pcf

It could be something Joe said which was misinterpreted.
  Hard to believe.


----------



## LCfiner

yeah, I’d say pretty much _impossible_ to believe. If it were possible to get FOUR TIMES more detail output - we’re talking four times as much _new audible data_ from a pair of pads - then you’d think that the old pads would have to be _complete garbage _to have failed to do so for so many years. but we know that’s not the case.


----------



## devouringone3

I edited my post a bit, lol
   
  Quoting my own last post: 





> -- "Refinishing the enclosures to change the porosity of the metal"
> -- New earpad design (treated flat pads), to "increase detail output by 400%". We have pictures of those, they are thicker and have a totally different texture, feel, and sound. Improvements are huge and very noticeable. They are 150$ a pair.
> 
> The "quotes" are from Joseph , they are not to be interpreted too strictly I think.


----------



## snapple10

Proud Grado fan here!


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





snapple10 said:


> Proud Grado fan here!


 
   
  Very nice!


----------



## Focker

Do all the PS1000s come in chrome like that? Those are quite the beautiful headphones!


----------



## snapple10

I have seen pics of non-chrome but I sure was hoping for a chrome one


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





pcf said:


> Are you going to get your HP1000 modded by Joe? It makes a noticeable improvement.


 
   
  The reason why i won't get the ''improvement'',is that i bought them because i like how they sound the way they are,so what if i dont like the new ''improved'' sound.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> Do all the PS1000s come in chrome like that? Those are quite the beautiful headphones!


 
   
  Yes,the new ones are all chromed


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> The reason why i won't get the ''improvement'',is that i bought them because i like how they sound the way they are,so what if i dont like the new ''improve'' sound.


 
   
  That is possible. Although I don't think Joe's mod changes the sound signature. It just solidifies everything- more instrument separation; deeper bass with more texture; smoother mids...
  HP1000 can be improved without losing its character. Purrin has already published a method to mod them-
http://www.head-fi.org/t/596028/joe-grado-hp1000-modifications#post_8147566


----------



## MuppetFace

Personally I like the matte look of the older PS1000, as the new one reminds me a bit too much of a set of rims. I can see Grado's reasoning for the change tho, as the older PS1000's finish was prone to scratches and showed off imperfections a lot more.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> Personally I like the matte look of the older PS1000, as the new one reminds me a bit too much of a set of rims. I can see Grado's reasoning for the change tho, as the older PS1000's finish was prone to scratches and showed off imperfections a lot more.


 
   
   The chrome look is of our sign of the times - '_*more blingey for ma money*_' - from an aesthetic point of view the new
   chromed, shiny, appearance draws attention to the Grado flagship status - perhaps a flailing attempt to remind everyone
   non-savvy that Grado is still - Cool.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





pcf said:


>


 
   
  I wouldn't risk doing it myself,i'd be too affraid to mess something up,i know that's asking a lot,and it will probably never happend,but i'd really like to be able to hear the improved version to see if i like the how they sound,i know someone else here in Montréal has a pair of HP-1000,but i don't know if his are modified.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





snapple10 said:


> Proud Grado fan here!


 
   
  Ahh the PS1000, you must be a huge Grado fan!


----------



## snapple10

yes, fell for the Grado after using PS500
   
  so far so good


----------



## Zuqi

Quote: 





snapple10 said:


> yes, fell for the Grado after using PS500
> 
> so far so good


 
  I would say ps1000 is way better than the ps500.It's the best headphone I've ever heard so far.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





zuqi said:


> I would say ps1000 is way better than the ps500.It's the best headphone I've ever heard so far.


 
   
  Seriously? WAY better?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





snapple10 said:


> yes, fell for the Grado after using PS500
> 
> so far so good


 
   
  Love my 500s...can't wait to hear the PS1000s!


----------



## snapple10

You will be pleased! 
  Just do not ask me to compare. I lack the terminologies.
  re-importanting some of my fav cds in ITune and testing out Amarra Hifi and I am loving every moment


----------



## Zuqi

Quote: 





focker said:


> Seriously? WAY better?


 
  It's a yes to me, the ps500 reminds me a lot of the HF2 I've owned, which is my least favorite grado. The treble on ps500 is shy and has a lot of bass, the soundstage on ps500 is nice though.
  Ps1000 on the other hand, has a extremely good tonal balance.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> Seriously? WAY better?


 
   
  I have had both,the 500 and the 1000,and as much as i liked the 500,the 1000 are in my opinion,substantially superior,the difference is not subltle,i still think that the 500 are one of the two best buys among the Grado line tough,wich makes them a no brainer in my book.


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I have had both,the 500 and the 1000,and as much as i liked the 500,the 1000 are in my opinion,substantially superior,the difference is not subltle,i still think that the 500 are one of the two best buys among the Grado line tough,wich makes them a no brainer in my book.


 
  How does the 325is compare to the 500? Is it even in the same league?


----------



## Magick Man

focker said:


> Seriously? WAY better?




There's not *that* much difference when you put G cushions (bagels) on the PS500s.


----------



## Magick Man

musiclover666 said:


> How does the 325is compare to the 500? Is it even in the same league?




The 325s are much more forward in treble and more recessed in bass. They're like opposite ends of the Grado spectrum.


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> How does the 325is compare to the 500? Is it even in the same league?


 
   
  I think the PS500 are much better - I think they may be my favourite Grado outside the PS1000. the 325 are too harsh for my ears. I’ve been OK with all other Grados I’ve owned (RS1, RS2, SR60, and more). I know they’re all bright but they’ve never bugged me like the 325 did.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> How does the 325is compare to the 500? Is it even in the same league?


 
   
  Assuming you have an appreciation for the law of diminishing returns, I'd say the 325s are not quite in the same league, no. I do think they're very much worth their price tag, but I like the 325s more than most, I think. Then again, I"m completely biased toward Grado in general, so it's not likely I'd say much negative about any of the models   If the PS1000s are significantly better than the 500s, then my head is going to explode lol


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





magick man said:


> The 325s are much more forward in treble and more recessed in bass. They're like opposite ends of the Grado spectrum.


 
   
  So, more forward than say an 80i or 225i and recessed in the bass like an 80i? So the PS500 is heads and shoulders above the 325i then?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> I think the PS500 are much better - I think they may be my favourite Grado outside the PS1000. the 325 are too harsh for my ears. I’ve been OK with all other Grados I’ve owned (RS1, RS2, SR60, and more). I know they’re all bright but they’ve never bugged me like the 325 did.


 
   
   
  That's exactly why I was fearful I wouldn't like the 500s. The top end of the 325s never bothered me at all, and when I looked at the FR graph it seemed like the 500s were significantly darker. For whatever reason I love the top end on both   It might be because I typically use the 325s with my LD hybrid tube amp, which may take a bit of the edge off the 325s.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I have had both,the 500 and the 1000,and as much as i liked the 500,the 1000 are in my opinion,substantially superior,the difference is not subltle,i still think that the 500 are one of the two best buys among the Grado line tough,wich makes them a no brainer in my book.


 
   
  I definitley consider the 500s a solid value...I've recently concluded that I like them just a bit better than my T1s, and that's saying a lot for me...I love the T1s. 
   
  I would LOVE to hear the 1ks and find them significantly better than the 500s....I really hope I feel the same way as a few of you guys do.


----------



## Zuqi

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> How does the 325is compare to the 500? Is it even in the same league?


 
   
In terms of sound quality, PS500 is about the same level with the rs1i, which is better than the sr325is by a small margin, for sound signature they are quite different. I agree with Magick Man that they like the opposite ends of the grado spectrum. sr325is has treble boost and don't have much bass while ps 500 has huge bass and tamed treble. If you listen to rock and metal, sr325is is the one to get, but ps500 is more versatile.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





zuqi said:


> It's a yes to me, the ps500 reminds me a lot of the HF2 I've owned, which is my least favorite grado. The treble on ps500 is shy and has a lot of bass, the soundstage on ps500 is nice though.
> Ps1000 on the other hand, has a extremely good tonal balance.


 
   
   
  Hmmm...if you DIDN'T like the 500s, that makes me wonder if I'd love the PS1ks as much as you do since I truly love the 500s. I will just have to arrange a demo


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





focker said:


> Assuming you have an appreciation for the law of diminishing returns, I'd say the 325s are not quite in the same league, no. I do think they're very much worth their price tag, but I like the 325s more than most, I think. Then again, I"m completely biased toward Grado in general, so it's not likely I'd say much negative about any of the models   If the PS1000s are significantly better than the 500s, then my head is going to explode lol


 
   Yes, I have been at this audio game for quite some time so I know all about the law of diminishing returns. I am biased towards Grado as well. I own the 80i, have owned the 60 and am looking to move up in the near future. I love the forwardness of Grados and I don't want to lose that with the PS500 if I choose that route. Someone commented in another thread, or it could have even been this one, that the PS500 signature is quite different than the rest of the line. That scares me a bit. I don't mind gaining refinement as long as I don't lose the forwardness that I love so much. That was my reasoning for wanting the 325is. Not lose the forwardness, and move up in the line.


----------



## LCfiner

The PS500 are still forward. the mids are still very present, very fun and mostly clean despite the _huge, kicking_ bass presence (mids are not muddy or boomy like, say, the bassy Denon D5000).
   
  I find that the two main differences from the other Grados is that the PS500 puts you back maybe one or two rows off stage compared to the “being on stage” feel of the RS1 (or 325). And they have a less strident, treble-emphasized sound. there’s still _some_ glare in the treble (you can see the peaks in the FR), and it’s not dark like the LCD2 are dark, but it’s not the traditional, occasionally piercing treble you get with other Grados whenever a song starts hitting the high notes with volume.
   
  I think the PS500 are still excellent for rock and are very good performers for all sorts of genres. I believe their “genre bandwidth” is wider than other grados because of the two differences I mentioned above.


----------



## Zuqi

Quote: 





focker said:


> Hmmm...if you DIDN'T like the 500s, that makes me wonder if I'd love the PS1ks as much as you do since I truly love the 500s. I will just have to arrange a demo


 
  I assume that you might appreciate headphones that have more body, me personally prefer neutral to a little bit bright sounding headphones, ps1000 is perfectly neutral in terms of tonal balance, which is slightly different from ps500's darker presentation.


----------



## Gwarmi

Ahh Goodness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If your idea of a good time is large, spacious tracks (preferably recorded live) then the PS1000 is
   a total treat.


----------



## musiclover666

That's the only thing I don't want to loose, is the signature forwardness in the mids and treble. I can even live with somewhat bass shy, although a lot of you say that the bass on the PS500 is very nice. I guess the next thing to do is take a trip to my local Grado dealer and have a listen to the 500s and the 325is. I am almost scared to listen to the PS500 though, I don't want it to totally outshine the 325is.


----------



## LCfiner

They're pretty different so I dont think it'll be a matter of one outshining another but more of you finding out which sound sig you prefer.

I'll just go ahead and say that for the traditional John Grado sound, it's worth it to get the RS1. Buy it used to save some cash, if you like. I think the RS1 is justifiably the pinnacle of that treble forward sound. It's bright but not so bright that it blinds.


----------



## Magick Man

musiclover666 said:


> So, more forward than say an 80i or 225i and recessed in the bass like an 80i? So the PS500 is heads and shoulders above the 325i then?




For my taste, yes.


----------



## Zuqi

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> I am almost scared to listen to the PS500 though, I don't want it to totally outshine the 325is.


 
  Don't worry, it won't happen. Based on your preference I think sr325is is a more suitable option for you. I've owned rs1i and sr325is and did A/B comparison, rs1i is a bit step up in terms of sound quality, but for some music genres such as metal and punk rock, sr325is still the one.


----------



## musiclover666

Thanks to everyone for your suggestions. I will report back one I have given them a listen.


----------



## stacker45

Wow!,so many posts in so little time,and no hate,this is great.
   
  This is just my two cent,so take it with a grain of salt,regarding the differences between the SR325i's and the PS-500,i think they represent the two extremes in the Grado line,the fact that some peoples find the 325 too forward,and other don't,doesn't suprise me at all,if you're sound system has a relaxed treble,the SR-325i will probably sound just fine,and the PS-500 will sound too rolled off in the highs,and of course if you're system has a brighter sound the PS-500 will probably sound perfect,taste,hearing,and musical preference are also iportant factors too.
   
  As for the differences between the PS-500 and the PS-1000,i would say that the 500 gives a darker presentation,the mids sound a bit chesty,compare to the 1000,wich to me sound just right,the highs on the 1000 reach,well,higher,and the soundstage is wider.


----------



## musiclover666

Yes, that was quite a run of good posts without a thread crap from a Senn fanboy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We need more threads like that!


----------



## Gwarmi

I can sense a HD650 die hard posting just around the corner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "_Not that there is anything wrong with that_".


----------



## wje

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> That's the only thing I don't want to loose, is the signature forwardness in the mids and treble. I can even live with somewhat bass shy, although a lot of you say that the bass on the PS500 is very nice. I guess the next thing to do is take a trip to my local Grado dealer and have a listen to the 500s and the 325is. I am almost scared to listen to the PS500 though, I don't want it to totally outshine the 325is.


 
   
  I was thinking of asking you if you'd consider the HF-2 also?  $375, or so on the FS section of the forum here.  Easily, better sound (in my own opinion) than the SR-325i.  The HF-2 features the aluminum cups, but they also have the wooden liners installed for a special sound.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I preferred my Magnum v.4 headphones in the Honduran mahogany by a small margin.  However, the HF-2 was a fine sounding headphone.  In fact, I liked the signature of the sound a bit more than the MS-Pro, by Allesandro - which is essentially a re-tuned RS-1i Grado, but with a slightly decreased upper frequency range.


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





wje said:


> I was thinking of asking you if you'd consider the HF-2 also?  $375, or so on the FS section of the forum here.  Easily, better sound (in my own opinion) than the SR-325i.  The HF-2 features the aluminum cups, but they also have the wooden liners installed for a special sound.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I had though about an HF-2, but thought finding one would be akin to finding hens teeth. Are the HF-2 and the PS500 close in signature due to the alum/wood combination? What do used PS500s usually go for around here. $400 is my absolute ceiling for a set of Grados.


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> I can sense a HD650 die hard posting just around the corner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  LMAO
   
  No Grados for you!!!


----------



## wje

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> I had though about an HF-2, but thought finding one would be akin to finding hens teeth. Are the HF-2 and the PS500 close in signature due to the alum/wood combination? What do used PS500s usually go for around here. $400 is my absolute ceiling for a set of Grados.


 
   
  I can't comment on the PS500, since I've never heard them.  But, some others have commented that they felt the PS500 sound was a bit better than the HF-2.  Normally, the PS500s run about $475 on the F/S section here.  Still, a bit over your budget.  I still think though, that the HF-2 is quite a bit better than the SR-325i.  The SR-325i Grados did not impress me too much.  At first, I liked them.  However, once my ears heard some Grado drivers in wooden cups, the SR-325i just didn't sound right.  I had a pair of HF-2s for a short amount of time.  I did enjoy the period where I was able to use them and thought pretty highly of them.  The appear quite frequently on the F/S section.  Or,  you could also post a "Wanted" ad in the F/S section to see what kind of offerings you get.


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





wje said:


> I can't comment on the PS500, since I've never heard them.  But, some others have commented that they felt the PS500 sound was a bit better than the HF-2.  Normally, the PS500s run about $475 on the F/S section here.  Still, a bit over your budget.  I still think though, that the HF-2 is quite a bit better than the SR-325i.  The SR-325i Grados did not impress me too much.  At first, I liked them.  However, once my ears heard some Grado drivers in wooden cups, the SR-325i just didn't sound right.  I had a pair of HF-2s for a short amount of time.  I did enjoy the period where I was able to use them and thought pretty highly of them.  The appear quite frequently on the F/S section.  Or,  you could also post a "Wanted" ad in the F/S section to see what kind of offerings you get.


 
   Cool, thanks wje. I will see how things go. Maybe I can push the $400 budget a bit and not tell the wife.


----------



## Zuqi

Quote: 





wje said:


> I was thinking of asking you if you'd consider the HF-2 also?  $375, or so on the FS section of the forum here.  Easily, better sound (in my own opinion) than the SR-325i.  The HF-2 features the aluminum cups, but they also have the wooden liners installed for a special sound.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  musiclover666 has described his listening preference, HF2 just won't fit the bill. In contrast, I prefer the sound of the mspro to the Hf2 because HF2 is too dark for my liking.
  The RS1i sounds like mspro with a bit more treble, more bass, and intimate mids.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> Yes, I have been at this audio game for quite some time so I know all about the law of diminishing returns. I am biased towards Grado as well. I own the 80i, have owned the 60 and am looking to move up in the near future. I love the forwardness of Grados and I don't want to lose that with the PS500 if I choose that route. Someone commented in another thread, or it could have even been this one, that the PS500 signature is quite different than the rest of the line. That scares me a bit. I don't mind gaining refinement as long as I don't lose the forwardness that I love so much. That was my reasoning for wanting the 325is. Not lose the forwardness, and move up in the line.


 
   
   
  Exactly, that's the same fear I had. Based on what you've said in your posts, I think you may find the PS500 to be the better phone if you were to demo it, but the 325 sounds more like your style. I suspect if you really love the 80s and 60s, and you want to keep the same forwardness of the mids and treble, and maybe could even prefer a slightly brighter top end, the 325s will be very much to your liking. In fact, I'll give you the same advice I gave someone else in a PM: Maybe consider just never listening to the 500s, cause I will tell you that I LOVED my 325s until I bought the 500s and got accustomed to them for a while. Once I went back to the 500s, the 325s still sounded fantastic but I felt like I was missing the extra bit of refinement and the more robust low end. It's been a bit harder to listen to them since now that I have their superior sitting in the same room


----------



## maddin

I have both as well the PS500 and the SR325i. As said before they are two different kind of HP. Though to my ears the SR325i is only bass shy when you compare it to the PS500. Compared to my SR80 or my MS-pro they have a stronger bass. 
  For my ears often the bass of the PS500 is too much. This depends on the recording but also on my shape. I had this with the same recording that I liked it a lot one day with the PS500 and than some days later I found the bass too strong and switched to the SR325i, which fitted on this day. I have to say that I don't mind the tremble of the 325i on most recordings and I still find it is a HP that has something special... for me I can not say one is the better HP because they are different in their style. Even difficult for me to say I prefer one over the other.... so I guess I am not much of help - except that one really need to listen to a HP to decide if you like them or not...


----------



## shimmer n roar

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> Personally I like the matte look of the older PS1000, as the new one reminds me a bit too much of a set of rims. I can see Grado's reasoning for the change tho, as the older PS1000's finish was prone to scratches and showed off imperfections a lot more.


 
   
  Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> The chrome look is of our sign of the times - '_*more blingey for ma money*_' - from an aesthetic point of view the new
> chromed, shiny, appearance draws attention to the Grado flagship status - perhaps a flailing attempt to remind everyone
> non-savvy that Grado is still - Cool.


 
   
  hmm.


----------



## MuppetFace

I was contacted by a head-fier who is considering selling his PS-1 to me. I want him to take his time and make sure it's something he wants to do, so I wont really know until a few weeks from now, but the prospect is exciting.
   
  The HP1000 has knocked my socks off.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> I was contacted by a head-fier who is considering selling his PS-1 to me. I want him to take his time and make sure it's something he wants to do, so I wont really know until a few weeks from now, but the prospect is exciting.
> 
> The HP1000 has knocked my socks off.


 
  PS-1? Is that a Joe Grado phone?


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> I had though about an HF-2, but thought finding one would be akin to finding hens teeth. Are the HF-2 and the PS500 close in signature due to the alum/wood combination? What do used PS500s usually go for around here. $400 is my absolute ceiling for a set of Grados.


 
   

 *



Find "grado ps500 usa used price" on Amazon.co.uk
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

   




   
   


   
    
 ​ Quantity: 12345

   
    
   



*or*

Sign in to turn on 1-Click ordering.

*or* 
  



  



 
*Amazon Prime Free Trial required. Sign up when you check out. Learn More *




  



  
 

*Amazon Prime Free Trial*
 Free Two-Day Shipping is available to Amazon Prime members. To join, click "Add to Cart with FREE Two-Day Shipping" and confirm your Amazon Prime *Free Trial* sign-up during checkout.

*Amazon Prime members enjoy:*

 Unlimited Free Two-Day Shipping
 No Minimum Purchase for free or discounted shipping
 Unlimited instant streaming of thousands of movies and TV shows with Prime instant videos
 A Kindle book to borrow for free each month from the Kindle Owners' Lending Library
 
*Important:* Your card will NOT be charged when you start your Free Trial or if you cancel during the trial period. If you're happy with Amazon Prime, do nothing. At the end of the Free Trial, your membership will automatically upgrade to a full year for $79.

   ​ 


​ 

       More Buying Choices

 
 Huppins Add to Cart $595.00 & this item ships for *FREE with Super Saver Shipping*. Details 
  
 World Wide Stereo Add to Cart $595.00 & this item ships for *FREE with Super Saver Shipping*. Details 
  
 Kraft Street Audio Add to Cart $595.00 & this item ships for *FREE with Super Saver Shipping*. Details 
 
 7 used & new from* $505.00*

  Have one to sell? Sell yours here



   Share​

   

         
   

Grado PS-500 Professional Series Headphones​  All Media (1)Images (1) 

      



   

   










   Click for larger image and other views
  
 





  
 


 
   


View and share related images
   
  
  Grado PS-500 Professional Series Headphones by Grado 
[size=xx-small]5.0 out of 5 stars [/size][size=xx-small] See all reviews [/size][size=xx-small]([/size][size=xx-small]7 customer reviews[/size][size=xx-small])[/size] | Like 1339158104 false -1 5 5 4 (5) 
   

 
 Price: *$595.00* & this item ships for *FREE with Super Saver Shipping*. Details  Deal Price:     o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o
 


        In Stock.
 Sold by *HIDEF Lifestyle* and *Fulfilled by Amazon*.  Fulfillment by Amazon (FBA) is a service we offer sellers that lets them store their products in Amazon's own warehouses, and we directly pack, ship, and provide customer service for these items. Something we hope you'll especially enjoy: _FBA items qualify for FREE Super Saver Shipping and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 If you're a seller, you can increase your sales significantly by using Fulfillment by Amazon. We invite you to learn more about Fulfillment by Amazon.
 Gift-wrap available.

    Only 5 left in stock--order soon.

 *Want it delivered Monday, June 11?*   Order it in the next 10 hours and 7 minutes, and choose *One-Day Shipping* at checkout.
Details

     6 new from $595.00 1 used from *$505.00*


----------



## MuppetFace

The PS-1 was made by John Grado, sort of a predecessor to the PS1000. It was very limited---one of their more limited models---and sold for around $1400 at TTVJ back around 2004 or so (I think?).
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/58445/grado-ps-1-the-best


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> The PS-1 was made by John Grado, sort of a predecessor to the PS1000. It was very limited---one of their more limited models---and sold for around $1400 at TTVJ back around 2004 or so (I think?).
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/58445/grado-ps-1-the-best


 
   
   
  Interesting, thanks...I thought people were referring to the PS1ks when they said PS-1....now I know!


----------



## our martin

Classified
*post #1* of 1
  12 hours, 5 minutes ago 
  Thread Starter 

     

 [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/e/e5/100x100px-LS-e5de6bd7_Fargo-001.jpeg[/img]
 
 Fringe
 Trader Feedback:+5




  
 *online*
 
 68 Posts. Joined 1/2012
 Location: NY
 Select All Posts By This User
 

$160 [size=x-small](USD)[/size]
Send a Private Message
 send a PM to take the next step.
 [size=small]*For Sale:*[/size]
 Grado SR225i lightly modded *Will Ship To:* US Only

      Next
  Prev



















   These are in great condtion and purchased back in mid January of this year.
   
  They have been lightly modded with one hole vented on each driver for just a little extra bass-the button has been removed-still has the original grills-has the sticky tack mod. I also have the taped bowls in the pictures but that comes right off and the bowls are in fantastic condition.
   
  Only one little scratch on the cable which was already on it when i received them but everything works pefect.
   
  I have the original box which is in perfect condition which they will be shipped in. This also comes with a storage bag that i recieved with my order from GoodCans.com. Im asking for $160 with free USPS shipping.
   
  Buyer must have trader feedback and only accept payment via paypal. Thanks for looking.


----------



## our martin

18 hours, 4 minutes ago
  Thread Starter 
     

 [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/6/65/100x100px-LS-655035a3_ipod.jpeg[/img]
 
 souomaior
 Trader Feedback:+1




  
 offline
 
 40 Posts. Joined 9/2007
 Location: Mem-Martins, Sintra, Portugal
 Select All Posts By This User
 

      €500 [size=x-small](EURO)[/size]
Send a Private Message
 send a PM to take the next step.
 [size=small]*For Sale:*[/size]
 Grado RS-1 *Will Ship To:* Anywhere

      Next
  Prev










Decided to sell this headphones, since I don't use them anymore. They're in very good condition, with not much use.
I still have the original box, with the extension cable and an additional pair of TTVJ flat pads.
   
The price does not include shipping.
   
If you're interested, payment can be made by bank transfer or through paypal (in this case with added 3% final price)


----------



## MuppetFace

Why not link to the ad instead of reposting the whole thing here? : P


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> Why not link to the ad instead of reposting the whole thing here? : P


 
  I am not trying to sell anything, i am just showing musiclover666 a couple of the sales threads and how much the ps500s are used on amazon! p.s If it was me, i would save up a bit more money and buy them new from grado! http://www.gradolabs.com/


----------



## Blackmore

[size=10pt]As far as I know / heard / read, they were limited made, around 250, but I think it was more, on order of German business guy with his specified wishes, so, most of them were sold outside of US, mean Germany, but I may be wrong.[/size]
   
   
  Quote: 





muppetface said:


> The PS-1 was made by John Grado, sort of a predecessor to the PS1000. It was very limited---one of their more limited models---and sold for around $1400 at TTVJ back around 2004 or so (I think?).
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/58445/grado-ps-1-the-best


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> I was contacted by a head-fier who is considering selling his PS-1 to me. I want him to take his time and make sure it's something he wants to do, so I wont really know until a few weeks from now, but the prospect is exciting.
> 
> The HP1000 has knocked my socks off.


 
  have you posted any thoughts of the HP1000 on here in another thread? I'd be interested in reading them and see how you think they compare to the other high end phones you've listened to (have you heard the LCD3 and can compare them to it? I'm curious to give Audeze another shot after not loving the LCD2)
   
  I got a pair of HP-1 last week but have refrained form posting impressions as I was trying to figure out its character compared the magnum v4 and PS500 I have in the house (plus my memories of other phones I've owned)
   
  But then I performed the foam lining mods inside the cups on Wedensday as per purrin's directions and, wow, that really made a difference and widened the gap considerably between the HP-1 and the other  Grados I'm testing out. I think I might be ready to write a big ol' post about the HP-1 this weekend


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> But then I performed the foam lining mods inside the cups on Wedensday as per purrin's directions and, wow, that really made a difference and widened the gap considerably between the HP-1 and the other  Grados I'm testing out. I think I might be ready to write a big ol' post about the HP-1 this weekend


 
  Go for it! I will be interested to hear what you think.


----------



## pcf

It would be interesting to compare Purrin's mod with Joe's mod (not price wise of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## musiclover666

Once again, thanks to everyone for their input and opinions. I will definitely keeps all your suggestions in mind when it comes time to purchase whichever hp I decide on.
   
  Cheers,
  Dan


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Ahh Goodness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  HEY, WHAT IS THIS FINISH OF THE PS1000?


----------



## shimmer n roar

it's the original matte finish. as muppetface said, the aluminium cups were prone to scratches and dings so grado started chrome plating them to improve durability.


----------



## pcf

Chrome is supposed to be less prone to scratches and dings???


----------



## shimmer n roar

well that was grado's explanation for the change that i read somewhere. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i guess it would harden the cups as aluminium is a soft metal.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





pcf said:


> Chrome is supposed to be less prone to scratches and dings???


 
   
  I'm not sure,but i think they look very spectacular in chrome.
   
  On a different note, i think that the HP-1000's are overrated,don't get me wrong,they sound very good,the mids are very naturals,and the bass is taut,i mainly use them for Jazz and female vocals,but in my opinion,the PS-1000 sound better,they have more bass and treble extension,while the mids sound just as good as the HP-1000,so needless to say that since i got my PS-1000,i rarely use the HP-1000,next week i'll order a pair of the ''improved'' flat pads for them,i can't wait to see if they'll make a significant difference.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I'm not sure,but i think they look very spectacular in chrome.
> 
> On a different note, i think that the HP-1000's are overrated,don't get me wrong,they sound very good,the mids are very naturals,and the bass is taut,i mainly use them for Jazz and female vocals,but in my opinion,the PS-1000 sound better,they have more bass and treble extension,while the mids sound just as good as the HP-1000,so needless to say that since i got my PS-1000,i rarely use the HP-1000,next week i'll order a pair of the ''improved'' flat pads for them,i can't wait to see if they'll make a significant difference.


 
  400% should be a pretty significant difference. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Joking aside, please do let us know what you think about the new pads.


----------



## shimmer n roar

i'd love to be able to compare the legendary hp-1000 and ps-1 with the rs1i, gs1000i and ps1000 for myself but that's highly unlikely.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





shimmer n roar said:


> i'd love to be able to compare the legendary hp-1000 and ps-1 with the rs1i, gs1000i and ps1000 for myself but that's highly unlikely.


 
  Been there, done that, bought the T-shirt.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





pcf said:


> 400% should be a pretty significant difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yeah! 400% that was a good one,i don't know how long it will take to get them,but i'll sure let you guys know my impressions.


----------



## shimmer n roar

Quote: 





pcf said:


> Been there, done that, bought the T-shirt.


 

 so i see. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i still haven't got around to comparing john grado's current top three. do you have a preference between joe's hp1000 and john's ps1 and ps1000? do they share much in common?


----------



## musiclover666

Can just anyone order the "improved flats" from Grado? How different are they from the TTVJ flats?


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





shimmer n roar said:


> i'd love to be able to compare the legendary hp-1000 and ps-1 with the rs1i, gs1000i and ps1000 for myself but that's highly unlikely.


 
   
  Ask Pcf, he has them .
  *Oh you have done that already . You can ask me also, but I can only talk from the reviews and users impressions I've read. I only owned/own the HP-1000 in all of these you named, lol
   
   
  Quote: 





shimmer n roar said:


> it's the original matte finish. as muppetface said, the aluminium cups were prone to scratches and dings so grado started chrome plating them to improve durability.


 
   
  I don't think so .
  Original finish (wet):
 
   
  Second finish (satin):

   
  (third is chromed)
   
  And none of them look like this photoshopped, modded, or newly finished PS1000:
 (click to zoom and see the grain in the metal, I would call it the "industrial" finish) (I don't even think a special lighting could change the texture of any of the current PS1000 finishes)
   

   
  I'd be very glad is anyone can tell me what that is, lol, thank you
   
   
  Quote: 





pcf said:


> It would be interesting to compare Purrin's mod with Joe's mod (not price wise of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yep. But I think they are both doing opposite things. Purrin's is trying to tame the midrange, and Joe's mod makes it more forward, according to that guy who listened to your HP1i.
   
  Joe's mod is a lot more complex, and I trust him that it's for the better (you Pcf already know the answer to this . After 20 plus years of using the same headphones and listening to his own recordings, sometimes his own singing coming from his own microphones (Joseph Grado sung opera; to those who didn't know), I think he knows neutrality and how his voice sounds, when nicely recorded and how it should be played back. We need not to forget that he built this headphone from scratch, basically, and knows his way around it, the reasons of each shapes and figures and effects of the materials used etc. on sound quality more than anyone else. And since he's a tinkering perfectionist he must have a lot of experience, resources and formulas for compounds (or recipes and spices he calls them) on hands to improve the phone, in more ways than a single-way mod using Creatology Foam would do.
   
  As a big fan of JG signature products I find it is 1.4k dollars well spent (sort of), but there's nothing wrong with thinking outside the box and using foam either. It's cheap and easy to try.


----------



## devouringone3

I would also love to read MuppetFace's take on the HP-1000, so +1 LCFiner
   
  Quote: 





blackmore said:


> [size=10pt]As far as I know / heard / read, they were limited made, around 250, but I think it was more, on order of German business guy with his specified wishes, so, most of them were sold outside of US, mean Germany, but I may be wrong.[/size]


 
   
  There is the German Freesystems company, FG-1 headphone (Grado) + infrared wireless (Freesystems technology) emitter and wireless RA-1 (Grado + FS) kit that has been requested and then canceled by German distributor, so it was never put for sale, but at least 27 were made and got in the wild, and no one knows how.
   
  Found this picture on Fujiya Avic's headphone blog:
 Made in 2001 and to be released in 2002
   
  RRP was 3800 USD, and I've found one on auction at yahoo.jp that was at around 4200 USD in the time of the picture I have.

   
  Some of them had the "Freesystems" branding markup erased and put Grado PS-1 on top, and all the left over stocks were labeled "Grado PS-1" and sold, some without serial (very few), some with it, up to #~250, at TTVJ in 2004 for 1400$.

   
  Here's my photo album about the FG-1 http://www.head-fi.org/gallery/album/view/id/649535/user_id/223115


----------



## shimmer n roar

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Ask Pcf, he has them .
> *Oh you have done that already . You can ask me also, but I can only talk from the reviews and users impressions I've read. I only owned/own the HP-1000 in all of these you named, lol
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  well as i said, that was the explanation that grado gave for introducing the chrome plated finish.
   
  the only ps1000 that i've seen in the flesh looked very much like the one in the photo that gwarmi posted. it had a matte aluminium finish. there was no satin sheen like the first two images that you've posted. in fact, it looked similar to your third image.
   
  a ps1000 owner posted some superb photos that he had taken of it here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/460299/grado-ps1000-photos but unfortunately only one image remains, which is the one that gwarmi (and i) used.
   
  here is another nice rendition and no satin sheen there either.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Ask Pcf, he has them .
> *Oh you have done that already . You can ask me also, but I can only talk from the reviews and users impressions I've read. I only owned/own the HP-1000 in all of these you named, lol
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  As i've said before,i bought my HP-1000 because i like the way they sound as they are,so,with all due respect to Joe's work,what he sees as an improvement,might not be to me,once modified they might not mate as well with my sound system,it kills me that i can't hear a modified pair of HP-1000,but i'm just not willing to risk it.


----------



## LCfiner

I mentioned it in purrin's hp1000 thread but that foam mod really makes a positive improvement. That glare on high pitched vocals that exists with the stock headphone is not a desired response. It's a resonance that obscures from the recording. 

Putting in the foam gets rid of it. It doesn't make the midrange wimpy or weak. It just removes that glare, reduces the slightly bloated midbass of he stock phone(very subtle change) and, by direct extension, makes the soundstage feel a bit deeper and more immersive as light, subtle backgriund sounds have a bit more prominence. 

I have no idea how much better or different Joe's $1300 mods are but I am thrilled with the results of using 4 dollars of foam (and around 45 minutes of my time).


----------



## Blackmore

@devouringone3
   
  At least, I got the Germany correctly
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Thank you for the info, very interesting fact.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





shimmer n roar said:


> so i see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Out of the three my pick is HP1000 (I only have the modded versions now). followed by PS1000 and then PS1. 
  All Grados are based on the design of HP1000 but you can tell these three apart quite easily, especially if you put on their "default" ear pads.
  I don't really spend time comparing any headphones these days, it gets in the way of my listening to the music.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





pcf said:


> Out of the three my pick is HP1000 (I only have the modded versions now). followed by PS1000 and then PS1.
> All Grados are based on the design of HP1000 but you can tell these three apart quite easily, especially if you put on their "default" ear pads.
> I don't really spend time comparing any headphones these days, it gets in the way of my listening to the music.


 
   
  In this thread http://www.head-fi.org/t/262950/grado-hp-1000-vs-ps-1 that asks you to vote for your favorite one, nine people (having owned both) preferred the HP 1000 and ten the PS-1. With your opinion it's a good 10/10.


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





pcf said:


> Go for it! I will be interested to hear what you think.


 
  You asked for it 
   
   
*Some thoughts on the HP-1 (HP1000) after a little over a week of ownership.* This is a long one. Grab a beer. I had one while writing this.
   
   

   
   
I should note that* all my comments below are based on the modded version with foam lining inside the cups* from purrin’s instructions. it reduces midrange glare and shoutiness, reduces some treble glare, removes a small bit of lower midrange bloat and slightly expands and moves the soundstage forward. The sound is still similar, but the foam lining is, imo, necessary to push these headphones far enough in front of current Grados and other, more easily available TOTL cans to be worth their inflated collector’s pricing. 
   
I’ve gone through many high end headphones in the past couple years. I like comparing the different sound signatures and, early on, it was very important for me to figure what I actually like and dislike from the headphones. So now I have a better idea of where the HP1000 fit in.
   
The HP-1 does the most “right” of all the headphones I’ve yet heard with their faults being _mostly_ trivial for my tastes - specifically lack of bass extension and soundstage height/width. It’s my favourite headphone that I’ve tried. I won’t try to say it’s technically the best at anything but I find no obvious faults with it and I think I may keep these for a long while, unless I am shocked by an LCD3 which is on its way to me.
   
The basis for this praise is that the HP-1 has the most natural and most even frequency response I have ever heard (even before the mod but especially afterward). Everything sounds balanced in harmony and no one frequency band obscures another. There’s no sharp ridge in the treble that can be pesky on some female vocals. there’s no bass bloat that obscures the mids. The tone and timbre of instruments feels more correct and true than any other headphone I’ve tried. This may sound simple and trite but every other headphone I’ve heard has some sort of deficiency in this key area that had bothered me.
   
Regarding details and speed, I put them up there with my memory of the HD800, GS1000, PS1000 and Stax. I don’t have a trained ear to notice tiny differences in detail retrieval from one headphone to another. Once we get up to this level of technical refinement, detail retrieval all sound about the same to me.
   
Can I hear the slight brushing of fingers of a guitarist off to the side of the stage? yes.
   
Can I hear the barely audible triangle being played in the orchestra and can I tell when it’s being struck more forcefully or at double time? yup.
   
Do I hear people clearing their throats (at different tables) and clearly pick out bits of conversation in the audience of a live jazz recording? sure
   
On electronic music, are there incredibly rapid beats that sound distinct instead of a blurred whole? yes
   
I can’t hear more detail than that. Once I got into headphones costing multiple hundreds of dollars, they all seem to be able to do this. The ones that have issues here, in my experience, are the ones with sound signature issues where, for example, a D5000 bass bloat will obscure background details. Not because the transducer isn’t capable of rendering the detail, but because they’ve tuned the thing to explode so much bass in your face that you just can’t hear the lower volume subtleties.
   
Soundstage on the HP-1 is not incredibly tall or wide but I am impressed with the depth and forwardness of it. It is layered and precise in the way the Stax O2 was. It can’t match the HD800 for width or height. However, what I like about the HP-1 that I don’t get from many headphones is that the soundstage feels more forward and out of the head. At one point, I thought I had enabled the cross feed function in the Fidelia music player, but it was just the natural soundstage portrayed by the headphones. I thought that was pretty impressive. it’s not a miracle, out-of-your-head experience but it does feel a bit more natural than other headphones that put singers between your ears instead of slightly closer to your nose.
   
Some more direct comparisons of headphones which I hope some might find useful.
   
*GS1000.*  I just sold these so I remember their sound very well. The GS1000 have powerful, speaker-like bass but they do it by having a mid bass boost like other modern Grados - only more powerful. There is more impact on the GS1000 but those crucial mids are thinner, the treble is peakier than the HP1 and the tonality suffers unless you EQ it. 
   
*Stax O2*. It’s important to note that I never wanted to spend the extra 5 or 6 grand needed to get this headphone working on a powerful amp that would inject a bit more bass impact or reduce lower midrange bloat. I used a GES and 323S. Before the HP-1, the O2 was my favourite headphone as it had tonality nailed down mostly to my taste and had the perfect sized soundstage. But the dynamics and impact never matched other, lesser dynamic headphones. It always felt a little weak down there when a big drum solo would come on. The HP-1 is about the same sound signature (slightly less dark with the equipment I’ve used) but gives me the bass impact I need without having to spend 5K on an amp and then wait 12 months for it to be built by hand. The HP-1 isn’t the best at bass impact but it’s good enough for most of my music.
   
The HP-1 can also sound almost as good straight out of an iPod, so there’s that, too. Bass impact, convenience and required monetary investment are the reasons why I prefer the HP-1 to the O2. But I don’t want to pretend that the HP-1 is a superior headphone under all circumstances - only my limited experience.
   
*HD800*. The HD800 have the widest, tallest, most out-of-head soundstage of any headphone I’ve used and that sounds awesome on about 1/3 of my music collection. But on the other 2/3 of my music, the distant soundstage makes the songs seem less involving unless the volume is cranked way up. The HP-1 achieves a better balanced soundstage for the majority of my music. It’s good enough for the classical and some jazz (mainly because of that forward nature that pushes the image out a bit in front of the ears) but I don’t need to reach for another headphone when I want to listen to something more immediate. In addition, the HP-1 doesn’t have that 6kHz treble peak. that treble peak wasn’t a big problem for me but it’s nice to not have to worry about any treble peaks now when increasing volume on songs.
   
*Grado PS-500*. I like these a good bit but the HP-1 are just more realistic in tonality and have no nasty glare on any higher frequencies. The PS500 have GS1000 like massive bass that doesn’t bloat into the midrange (which is nice - the D5000 are brought down by this tendency) but I know that this comes from artificially boosting the mid bass. Still, the PS500 is very good and shares more in common with the HP-1 than the RS1, SR325, etc. 
   
*Magnum V4*. I also got these back from Symphones a few weeks ago. With flat pads on -  and before the foam mod to the HP-1 - these sounded similar on most songs in my library. Not the same - but similar. There was still more glare with the Magnums than with the HP-1 but the difference wasn’t as large. And they both had the classic thick lower midrange and compressed soundstage you get with flats. But the improvements to the HP-1 with the foam mod improved the soundstage and lower midrange sound to the point where the Magnum are left farther behind. Magnums with bowls sound a bit too thin without enough bass for my taste. 
   
Older headphones had other issues (i’m only listing negatives here). the Denon D5000 bass bloat hurt the midrange. The LCD2 had no comfort, no soundstage, and no treble energy at all. The PS1000  sounded good to my ears, but were very heavy and had peaky treble The HE-5LE were impossible to drive with authority and didn’t fit my head. The Stax 407 had no dynamic impact.
   
I prefer the HP-1 to _all of these_.
   
So there you have it. The best dynamic headphone I’ve used and my favourite headphone that I’ve yet tried also happens to be around 20 years old and is almost impossible to get serviced if anything happens to it. lucky me
   
Its charms kind of creep up on you. It’s not an immediate “whoa” sensation like when you hear classical on an HD800 for the first time, or some bass heavy electronica on an LCD2 but it strikes a more perfect balance for my tastes than these other headphones. 
   
But I try to stay pragmatic about all this and not get too attached to physical objects. I still want something a bit better for a similar cost if it exists. I would still like better bass impact and real sub bass. I’d like a larger soundstage. 
   
Which is why I ordered an LCD3 and will be comparing these two head to head in around a week or two. Should be fun.
   
   
   
_Equipment: My amp is an ALO Amphora. DAC is an HRT MS2. Although I also used a Yulong D18 for a little time. Music files were mostly 320 kbps MP3 from iTunes with a few FLAC files in Fidelia._


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I'm not sure,but i think they look very spectacular in chrome.
> 
> On a different note, i think that the HP-1000's are overrated,don't get me wrong,they sound very good,the mids are very naturals,and the bass is taut,i mainly use them for Jazz and female vocals,but in my opinion,the PS-1000 sound better,they have more bass and treble extension,while the mids sound just as good as the HP-1000,so needless to say that since i got my PS-1000,i rarely use the HP-1000,next week i'll order a pair of the ''improved'' flat pads for them,i can't wait to see if they'll make a significant difference.


 
   
  For me HP-1000 drivers > Magnum drivers > most of John Grado drivers and I hope John Grado won't take too long to catch up to the Magnum's grade.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> You asked for it
> 
> 
> *Some thoughts on the HP-1 (HP1000) after a little over a week of ownership.* This is a long one. Grab a beer. I had one while writing this.
> ...


 
  Nice write up!  Thanks!


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> Regarding details and speed, I put them up there with my memory of the HD800, GS1000, PS1000 and Stax. I don’t have a trained ear to notice tiny differences in detail retrieval from one headphone to another. Once we get up to this level of technical refinement, detail retrieval all sound about the same to me.
> 
> *HD800*. The HD800 have the widest, tallest, most out-of-head soundstage of any headphone I’ve used and that sounds awesome on about 1/3 of my music collection. But on the other 2/3 of my music, the distant soundstage makes the songs seem less involving unless the volume is cranked way up. The HP-1 achieves a better balanced soundstage for the majority of my music. It’s good enough for the classical and some jazz (mainly because of that forward nature that pushes the image out a bit in front of the ears) but I don’t need to reach for another headphone when I want to listen to something more immediate. In addition, the HP-1 doesn’t have that 6kHz treble peak. that treble peak wasn’t a big problem for me but it’s nice to not have to worry about any treble peaks now when increasing volume on songs.
> 
> ...


 
   
  To me the HP-1000 are excruciatingly detailed. I take a fully silent amp, crank up the volume moderately and on every music that isn't electronic or synthesis I find background noise, hisses, errors, and many artifacts of the mixing and production that the engineers missed because their audio set-up maybe isn't as resolving as my headphones. None of my other headphones are resolving all of those either.
   
  Not many will notice, but on most of James LaBrie singing on "The Answer Lies Within", Octavarium album, Dream Theater band, there is some kind of flying bug stuck in the microphone (metaphorically), and it gets excited when James is singing. You need to crank the volume moderately, but it's very audible. Although I think that it has a lot to do with the HD414-bowls I'm using, they reduce bass prominence and unveil a lot of micro-details.
   
  I also love having the transducers closer to your ears, to make up for a more intimate experience. Sound Stage is "closer". Grado gives me that. I like how you bring that point when comparing the HP1 to the HD800. I have felt exactly the same when I reverted to bowls from my HD414-bowl sandwich pads on my HP1. HD414-bowl sandwich pads gives the HP-1000 a big soundstage but you need to crank the volume more, and you loose the intimacy (but gain air).
   
  HP-1000's treble is SO GENTLE, I agree with you on that one too. It's fully there but it never grows out of proportion when leveling up the volume.
   
  The vintage Grados are also considered to have more in common, in terms of sound signature, with the HP 1000 than the nowadays Grado.
   
  Am I the only one to dislike the HP-1000 with flats? I like bowls, but I use my own "custom pads" (they're not a big deal) most of the time.
   
  You can still get it serviced... it's 600$ for a replacement of the drivers by Joseph Grado... otherwise you hunt down the SR1-2-300-25 with HP-1000 drivers in them for 800 - 1000. These are no MDR-R10.
   
  Personally I don't even think the HP-1000 drivers are close to dying from age. And the enclosure for them is indestructible, so as long as you care for them a least, it's a non-issue.
   
  I'm very happy you found yourself a new favorite headphone! thanks for talking to us about it and your experience. You're helping to keep the HP-1000 alive on Head-Fi .
   
  MuppetFace thought the same of the Fostex TH900, you should try it : "Charms that creep up on you" "not an immediate whoa" but does everything finely and no contrasting faults. She has put that headphone and the HP-1000 in her list of current favorites.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> In this thread http://www.head-fi.org/t/262950/grado-hp-1000-vs-ps-1 that asks you to vote for your favorite one, nine people (having owned both) preferred the HP 1000 and ten the PS-1. With your opinion it's a good 10/10.


 
   
  I enjoy listening to the PS1. I like their smooth mids  but could never get used to that over powering and slight soft bass. which makes the whole presentation a little off balance.


----------



## LCfiner

I love the HP1000 with flats. at least, these modified HP-1 that don’t have that thicker lower midrange with flats. there’s a hint of it - enough to give mids some richness - but it’s not overbearing or bloated. And I’m getting some nice air and soundstage with these flats so I’m not concerned about the increase I would get with bowls.
   
  With the Magnum, I kept switching from flats to bowls. the flats have a little too much, um, lower mids creaminess and the bowls suck too much of it out (and reduce the bass impact a ton). It’s hard to figure out what to do. Maybe 414 pads? (I have some lying around)
   
  On the other side, the PS500 use the bowls and are tuned to that sound. I tried them with flats and the bass/ lower mids bloat was worse than the D5000. With bowls, the PS500 midrange is very clean and clear. the bass only jumps in when needed.
   
  In general, I like how Grados are so simply designed to swap bowls and pads. It doesn’t always result in great combinations but it’s a cheap, quick way to modify the sound and experiment.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> With the Magnum, I kept switching from flats to bowls. the flats have a little too much, um, lower mids creaminess and the bowls suck too much of it out (and reduce the bass impact a ton). It’s hard to figure out what to do. Maybe 414 pads? (I have some lying around)
> 
> In general, I like how Grados are so simply designed to swap bowls and pads. It doesn’t always result in great combinations but it’s a cheap, quick way to modify the sound and experiment.


 
   
  414 pads doesn't have that lower mid creaminess :/. They are a good in-between of bowls and flats in terms of frequency response balance but they have all the air and most of the thin-ness of the bowls :/. They would need to be more rugged like the flats, and a bit thicker, to act better like "flowls" (flats-bowls in between).
   
  Yes, and sometimes it's fun just to change pads, for a change in the flavor.
   
   


pcf said:


> I enjoy listening to the PS1. I like their smooth mids  but could never get used to that over powering and slight soft bass. which makes the whole presentation a little off balance.


 
   
  Some people have tried to imbue so much hype to that "special" bass by the past... saying it was the best of the best in dynamic headphones.
   
  I have decided to stick to my vintage RS1, by reading your "unhyped" impressions of the PS-1. You made me save 2-3k dollars, thank you


----------



## shimmer n roar

Quote: 





pcf said:


> Out of the three my pick is HP1000 (I only have the modded versions now). followed by PS1000 and then PS1.
> All Grados are based on the design of HP1000 but you can tell these three apart quite easily, especially if you put on their "default" ear pads.
> I don't really spend time comparing any headphones these days, it gets in the way of my listening to the music.


 
   
  that's a compliment for the ps1000.
   
  Quote: 





pcf said:


> I enjoy listening to the PS1. I like their smooth mids  but could never get used to that over powering and slight soft bass. which makes the whole presentation a little off balance.


 
   
  the ps1000's bass has been described in similar terms.


----------



## devouringone3

One week ago I really thought (by reading impressions of the people on Head-Fi, from 2004 to 2012) that the PS-1 was considered way better than the PS-1000. But I take everyone's impression and pcf's ones are among the least biased and hyped ones, he doesn't need tons of "IMO"s and grains of salt everywhere.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> One week ago I really thought (by reading impressions of the people on Head-Fi, from 2004 to 2012) that the PS-1 was considered way better than the PS-1000. But I take everyone's impression and pcf's ones are among the least biased and hyped ones.


 
  You will get many different opinions on this one so don't take anyone's word for it( including mine). 
  Mind you, I am very often wrong but at least you know I don't defend headphones just because I own them or paid a fortune for them.


----------



## stacker45

I have to admit that since i got my PS-1000 a couple of months ago,my HP-1000 aven't seen much action,but after reading a few posts where peoples were saying that they sometime have an annoying ''glare'' in the mids that's especially noticable with female vocals,i tought i'd get them out and try and look for it myself.
   
  I did my listening on my very humble 2nd system,wich consists of a restored vintage Yamaha CA-610II from 1978 and a Yamaha DVD-S1800,my HP-1000 are stock of course and for now i'm using the L-cush,the headphones where plugged directly in the integrated amp.
   
  I used,'Best audiophile voices VOL VII' cd,wich are,for those not familiar,a series of compilations cd's of mostly female vocals.
   
  I listen as hard as i could for that glare,but couldn't find it,all i got was a very natural sounding midrange,the sound never got steely or agressive,even on Eva Cassidy's version of 'Tennesee Waltz',i guess it's one of two things,either my hearing's going bad,or,the synergy between my old geaser of an amp and the HP-1000 is very good,i'm glad i used the HP tonight,because i was starting to forget how good they sound,especially with female voices recordings.


----------



## LCfiner

I have a few test tracks that I use to see how the glare sounds or how sibilant a setup will be. Note that it is not one frequency but a range. I'm actually not very susceptible to glare or sibilance in most songs. It has to be really loud in the song and really on ions for me to notice it.

Also note that it wasn't bad on the stock hp1. They were always smoother than the PS500 for example. But the mod made them even better in this regard. 

Joni Mitchell - California from Blue. Particularly at 0:33 

Blind Boys of Alabama - The Last Time. 0:45

Lorena McKennitt - Blacksmith from Elemental. From 0:10 to 0:20

Those three bits would be wince inducing on the GS1000, PS500 and even the magnums.

They were less painful on the stock HP1. After the mod, they still have great energy but there's no more ice pick in my ear at all. I can turn the volume up and there's no harmful resonances or ringing during those troublesome sections.


----------



## shimmer n roar

Quote: 





pcf said:


> You will get many different opinions on this one so don't take anyone's word for it( including mine).
> Mind you, I am very often wrong but at least you know I don't defend headphones just because I own them or paid a fortune for them.


 
   
  it's a well worn cliche but "we all hear differently" to some degree. i pay more attention to opinions from people who don't come off as rampant fanboys.


----------



## Magick Man

> Joni Mitchell - California from Blue. Particularly at 0:33
> 
> Lorena McKennitt - Blacksmith from Elemental. From 0:10 to 0:20




Didn't make me wince with my PS500s. Well, the song _California_ makes me wince, but not because of the acoustical properties of the song.


----------



## shimmer n roar

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I have to admit that since i got my PS-1000 a couple of months ago,my HP-1000 aven't seen much action,but after reading a few posts where peoples were saying that they sometime have an annoying ''glare'' in the mids that's especially noticable with female vocals,i tought i'd get them out and try and look for it myself.
> 
> I did my listening on my very humble 2nd system,wich consists of a restored vintage Yamaha CA-610II from 1978 and a Yamaha DVD-S1800,my HP-1000 are stock of course and for now i'm using the L-cush,the headphones where plugged directly in the integrated amp.
> 
> ...


 
   
  would you mind describing how the ps1000 compares to the hp1000? i'm obsessing over the ps1000 at the moment.


----------



## MuppetFace

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> HP-1000's treble is SO GENTLE, I agree with you on that one too. It's fully there but it never grows out of proportion when leveling up the volume.


 
   
  You know, that's a good descriptor of what I've been hearing with the HP1000. In fact, I'd say it manages to sound startlingly gentle across _most _of the audioband while still being exceptionally detailed. It has a level of finesse and delicacy I _rarely _hear with full-sized headphones and am more accustomed to in IEMs. It's exquisite.


----------



## pcf

Some thoughts:
  HP1000 were never made for us to enjoy the music. They were produced for sound recording and professional use. Accuracy would have been the first priority. These headphones are not meant to thrill us, they are supposed to  be monitors. Being an open design, they are not ideal for location and field recording ( to put it mildly). Joe's solution is to crank up the volume to drown out the unwanted noise. While it is not the most sophisticated way to solve the problem, at least he made sure that the headphones would work in higher volume.


----------



## shimmer n roar

indeed. it's a happy coincidence that audiophiles appreciate it too.


----------



## ProjectDenz

Is it a coincidence that I like the MS2i better than the MS Pro?


----------



## shimmer n roar

possibly.


----------



## MuppetFace

The DT48 is another example of a headphone that wasn't made for "musical enjoyment" but is still prized by audiophiles, and rightly so as I think it has some of the best midrange of anything made since despite being a bit uneven overall. The HP1000 measures very "well" in terms of flatness, and for some audiophiles I know that _is _conducive to musical enjoyment rather than more overt colorations.
   
  Myself, I like both approaches. Also there are other factors to a headphone beyond FR and detail that are just as important to me, specifically in how it presents music. The PS1000 for instance just has this sense of "there-ness" that I love. In that same sense, the HP1000 has a very distinct quality to it in terms of its finesse and ability to convey dynamic inner workings of a given track. Its studio application is apparent here I think. I find I can more readily discern the layerings of track without things getting too overtly analytical, as is the tendency of some "audiophile headphones."


----------



## ProjectDenz

Quote: 





shimmer n roar said:


> possibly.


 
   
  Ok ok, the MS Pro is technically better than the MS2i, on very slightly to me and at more than twice the cost of the MS2i ($329 new vs $749 new). I found the jump from MS2i to MS Pro in technical sound quality to be quite a lot smaller than the jump from MS Pro to JH 13 Pro, which is surprising since diminishing returns should be a much bigger factor going from $749-$1200 than from $329 to $749..
   
  The MS2i has a bit of an airy sound signature, while remaining with very forward mids. I think that's pretty uncommon in a headphone. The MS Pro sounds a bit more thicker and lush with it's rolled off treble, very forward mids and very slight mid-bass hump. Sibilance is an issue with the MS2i on poorly mastered songs, but is curbed with the quarter modded HD414 pads.


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





magick man said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I’m glad I posted the examples. It makes it so much easier for someone to check and go “yes” or “no” and note how we hear differently and how our systems may be affecting the sound.


----------



## Octavio

Hello people,
   
  Just adding my voice to the Grado fan club...
   
  The story began as a teenager, several years ago, with a SR225. They made me discover a whole new dimension of music. 
   
  I spent another few years with a RS1, such a lovely headphone that I still own, and recently purchased a pair of PS1000.
   
  I had tried them a few months ago and found they were the perfect compromise between the in-your-face-feeling of RS1 and the soundstage and details of GS1000...So I emptied my wallet.
   
  I'm still powering them with the RA-1 which does not do them justice but should receive a MAD Ear+ in the upcoming weeks.
   
  A few photos of the lovely toys:

   

   

   
  I am enjoying the PS1000 so much, seriously. It's so detailed, soundstage is unbelievable...Can listen to it for hours whereas I would get tired after about an hour with the RS1.
  Currently listening to Sufjan Stevens' The Age of Adz. Amazing experience.
   
  Will keep an eye around !
   
  Cheers


----------



## Focker

Very nice, Octavio!


----------



## Magick Man

lcfiner said:


> I’m glad I posted the examples. It makes it so much easier for someone to check and go “yes” or “no” and note how we hear differently and how our systems may be affecting the sound.




That's out of my SLI-80 in triode mode, with bagels. I checked again from the Benchmark and there was a small bit of wincing going on. The Cary does tend to soften things a little unless I switch to ultra-linear.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





octavio said:


> Hello people,
> 
> Just adding my voice to the Grado fan club...
> 
> ...


 
  Which naim player are you using there Octavio? p.s naim sound good with krell amps!


----------



## Octavio

It's a basic Naim CD5i 
   
  It's very good and I must say I enjoy that little vinyl-like system to insert the CD ! Hehe.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





octavio said:


> It's a basic Naim CD5i
> 
> It's very good and I must say I enjoy that little vinyl-like system to insert the CD ! Hehe.


 
  I have heard the naim ndx with a krell evolution 402e and martin logan clx art speakers and i were very impressed by the sound quality,to me it sounded like a high end super audio cd player and not a recording from the hard drive of the ndx!


----------



## our martin

*P.s This is not my review i have put this up for Octavio to read...thanks martin! *Over a decade ago I wanted to get a system setup in my listening room to enjoy music. I’ve been lucky to work for a respected audio distributor that allowed me to interact with some excellent engineers and solid product range. The system that I had setup provided me with a lot of satisfaction but since 5 years ago I moved and unfortunately found that the listening area wasn’t ideal. I found it painful to try and setup the system to its optimal position and unfortunately I wasn’t successful without the speakers getting in the way. The enjoyment of just listening to music was affected because of the less then standard speaker placement and ended up critiquing the sound rather than simply enjoy the music. Sharing the space with my wife complicated things 
   
  Life for the last few years got really busy and had no time to sit and enjoy music and I started to miss that. One day I started listening to my music from my 10 year old Grado SR-60’s hooked up to my Iphone and I realized what I’ve been missing. There is no doubt that the Grado SR-60’s are one if not the best headphones for the price. These headphones had a lot of use especially at the gym regardless how dorky I might have looked. It was time to get a new pair for serious listening at home. I wanted a pair of headphones to be efficient enough to be driven even by an Iphone. Although most if not all Grado headphones are rated at 32 Ohms, they are very efficient. I wanted to get a pair that had excellent soundstage, clarity but most importantly a joy to listen to for many years to come… Lo and behold! The PS-1000 Grado headphones!
   



   
   
  Before anyone listens to these headphones seriously, they need to be broken-in for at least 100 hours. John Grado states that they need to be broken-in with normal use and not with continuous 24/h a day signal. This forced me to become more patient but made it an enjoyable one nevertheless. The difference was noticeable as the drivers started to loosen up. Bass became more defined and the sound started to really open up. As I am no real expert I will do my best to describe the sound. I’ve listened to Sennheiser’s for a short time but my comparison is to SR-60’s as I’m only very familiar with them and I’m in no position to compare to other headphones. This post is more for anyone who is interested with my experience was and perhaps help anyone make a decision.
   
_Clarity_
 Probably one of the strongest points for these headphones. The level of clarity compared to SR-60’s as expected is huge. My music selection is very diverse, from electronic based such as Delerium, Massive Attack to Pink Floyd, etc. With the PS1000’s I naturally fell in love with acoustic based music. The amount of detail from each instrument transported me into the musicians’ room.
   
_Soundstage/depth_
 The soundstage from these headphones is impressive. Music extended all around me. I am sure that other manufacturers in this price range have also nailed it. It’s impressive that this level of soundstage was only accomplished by speakers years back. Compared to the SR-60’s music is no longer in your head but all around you.
   
_Bass_
 I’m having a little difficulty to rate the bass coming from these headphones. The bass no doubt goes deep and is well controlled. However at times I do feel that the bass is a little on the lean side when listening to some songs. If anyone is looking for headphones that will make your brain shake from the level of bass, these headphones may not be your choice.
   
_Source (iPhone)_
 As mentioned earlier, listening through an iPhone, the tonal balance is surprisingly natural. However as expected listening straight from the headphone jack does not bring the last detail from the music. Instruments bland a little but nevertheless that didn’t stop me from enjoying the music. Compared to the SR-60’s the sound difference is still big with an iPhone. Sound level from both headphones when used with an iPhone is sufficient!
   
_Source: Centrance DACport_
 I bought the DACport when I am travelling or when I want to take my laptop with me to bed and listen to some music before going to sleep. The sound is smooth, detailed and plays loud. Preferred volume setting is a little over half way. It’s an impressive little DAC/headphone amp especially when you are on the go.
  Source (Asus Xonar ST, Headphone Out) + AD8620BR + LME49720 Op-Amps
 My main source is from the PC via Asus Xonar ST soundcard that was favourably reviewed by Stereophile as a good step forward to high-end audio. I had replaced the op-amps with positive results when listening from my SR-60’s. The AD8620BR op-amps are known for excellent detail and soundstage with a more forward high frequency sound which mated well with the SR-60’s. However when listening to the PS-1000’s with these op-amps, made the sound somewhat harsh with a few recordings and I preferred the sound from the Centrance DACport instead.
   
_Source (Asus Xonar ST, Line Out with Mapletree Audio Design EAR+HD headphone amp)_
*EAR+HD Mapletree Headphone amp*



 Purchasing this amp was one of the best purchases I’ve made for a long time and made me fall in love with tube sound.
   
  As mentioned listening straight from the headphone out from the Asus Xonar ST soundcard with the PS1000 sounded a little too forward for my liking. Dr. Lloyd Peppard has truly designed an excellent headphone amp that makes a match made in heaven with my Grado’s. The sound is detailed but very smooth and natural. This is when my vocabulary comes short. Soundstage is deeper then what I’ve heard before with no harshness found from previous setup. The sound comes alive with better impact. I’m planning to do anything possible to keep this amp going for 20+ years I’m that impressed with the sound quality from this amp.
   
  Overall impressions (Grado PS-1000 + Mapletree Audio EAR+HD)



   
  Grado PS-1000 headphones with the Mapletree Audio EAR+ HD headphone amp helped me fall in love with music again. I was surprised to see the difference in sound from all the sources I previously mentioned. Some very favourable and some not so much. It just shows how important it is to have a properly matched source with these headphones. This setup is the best I’ve heard and matches if not surpasses a high-end rig that cots 10x the cost of this setup without worrying about speaker placement and room acoustics. I am once again able to enjoy music and get excited with new material!
   
  What’s in the future? I want to get a dedicated DAC connected to my computer. The DAC that has grabbed my attention is the Ayre QB-9 but I’m more than happy with the current setup to enjoy my music and allow me to save.
   
  Hope this post was useful to some of you searching for one of the best headphones and headphone amp
  Happy listening!
  -Tom-


----------



## LCfiner

Nice post. You may see another step improvement in sound when the DAC comes in.
   
  And nice pictures, too!


----------



## Octavio

Yeah ! Thanks our martin !
   
  I must admit this is not the first element that made me think about that combo, but it's definitely responsible of some % of my will to talk to Dr. Lloyd 
   
  I can't wait now. I will also have the opportunity to give you some comments about the MAD Ear + with RS1/PS1000.
   
  Don't know if anyone is interested though


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





octavio said:


> It's a basic Naim CD5i
> 
> It's very good and I must say I enjoy that little vinyl-like system to insert the CD ! Hehe.


 
   
   
   Great stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   You know - I think the impossible 'vibe' might be under way for the PS1000 - a few months ago upon receiving my PS1000's,
   I remarked that the time had passed for the Grado flagship on Head-Fi - that the magnetic planar madness and cult of the HD800
   would rule supreme.
   
   Now I'm not so sure. Particularly in my local 'hood - my local audio store happens to be the new Grado disty in Australia and of course
   offers the LCD3's, HD800's and PS1000's on demo - every now and then you'll see a happy camper come through the door and ask to
   hear the HD800's off various rigs (let's leave the LCD3's out of the equation, they're a different presentation entirely)
   
   The usual story is that the PS1000's will be presented as a comparison to the HD800 - well I tell you what, it's the same story, every time,
   after even just 5 to 10 minutes of listening :- the Grado flagship before walking in was not even on their radar - this rash presumption that
   somehow Mr John Grado could never produce something to rival the engineering brilliance over at Sennheiser HQ - multiple engineers,
   many $$$$ dollars being spent on creating the ring driver, materials and ergonomic fit that makes up the HD800.
   
_* 'Wow - these big clunky cans are amazing!' *_is the usual reaction
   
   The time has come Head-Fiers - the PS1000 deserves consideration and a serious listen if you're looking at the HD800 - for many of you if you
   do take heed of this advice may find yourselves buying the big clunky chromie over the Robotron unit.


----------



## snapple10

Nicely done. thanks for sharing. love the pics too
  I have thought about getting the Mapletree Audio EAR+HD for my fav phone of the moment S1000. 
  wondering how the WA6SE compares to Mapletree Audio EAR+HD with this great phone? 
  The real question will be, is there a better tube amp for both PS1000 and HD800?


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Great stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  There have been more PS1000 owners posting on headfi recently than I can ever remember.
  And I haven't seen the usual " I won't pay more than $300 for them" comments for a while. What's happening?


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





pcf said:


> There have been more PS1000 owners posting on headfi recently than I can ever remember.
> And I haven't seen the usual " I won't pay more than $300 for them" comments for a while. What's happening?


 
   
   
   To the best of my knowledge - the production run of the PS1000 is still below #2200 units, so effectively there is so few of them out there
   in the first place - then the other major issue emerges - it is not a flagship to be auditioned over 5 minutes - some will hear the goodness
   in that brief window of time but for most of us like MuppetFace remarked about the Fostex TH900 - it's the subtleties, the nuance that
   filters out over a long auditioning period - it is only then that you realize how beautiful and majestic these PS1000's really are.
   
   I'm still in the process of going 'all out' on mine, I think I will stick with the V200 as my preferred amplifier of choice, sometimes the
   presentation could be a little more forward but hooked up to clean power - the V200 is a tough cookie to top for transparency and
   detail.
   
   My source will be renovated and 'hot rodded' to try and make the very most of the PS1000's amazing resolution - Rega DAC will
   go up on Nordost Kones, on a wooden plank beneath and I've got a Shunyata Research King Cobra power cord on the way.
   Should scare a lot of $3000 DAC's out there running nothing but the power cord that came in the box.
   
   it's the one on the left - in red.


----------



## Gwarmi

Speaking of reference amps - I cannot confirm this 100% but reportedly John Grado did use this particular amplifier when the PS1000 was being
   finalized - the Tim De Paravicini HP4 tube amp - the price is outrageous - it would be great if anyone out there who has heard this deluxe unit
   to please grace us with your impressions


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Speaking of reference amps - I cannot confirm this 100% but reportedly John Grado did use this particular amplifier when the PS1000 was being
> finalized - the Tim De Paravicini HP4 tube amp - the price is outrageous - it would be great if anyone out there who has heard this deluxe unit
> to please grace us with your impressions


 
   
Tim de Paravicini has long had a worldwide reputation for valve preamplifiers and power amplifiers. Now he has applied his expertise to produce what is arguably the world's finest headphone amplifier aimed at the highest quality dynamic headphones.

The HP4 uses 6SL7 valves, properly matched to the load through de Paravicini's renowned transformers, to deliver nearly 1W of high quality, low distortion power into high or low impedance headphones. The output circuit configuration uses de Paravicini's 'Enhanced Triode Mode', as employed in the highly successful V20 and 859 integrated amplifiers, while the input is also transformer coupled, giving the flexibility to accept balanced or unbalanced signals from the preamplifier.

For the greatest user convenience the HP4 has its own volume control, while input signals can be independently switched through to the power amplifier for headphone and/or loudspeaker listening. As with all EAR products, reliability is paramount and valve life is in excess of 10,000 hours.


----------



## devouringone3

oops double post


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





pcf said:


> There have been more PS1000 owners posting on headfi recently than I can ever remember.
> And I haven't seen the usual " I won't pay more than $300 for them" comments for a while. What's happening?


 
   
  We sometimes say that our head breaks in to the sound of a headphone. I think Head-Fi broke in to the PS1000, and we're slowly getting into accepting that the best headphone for someone else is not necessarily the best measuring one. A headphone doesn't need to be a technical prodigy to convey sound with sheer musicality and texture.
   
  HD800 has made a big splash in this community, but now that the waves have passed by, we realize that albeit its heaviness, the PS1000 didn't drown itself .


----------



## Gwarmi

The PS1000 certainly has not drowned! It's making it's way for a big doggy paddle! 
   
   Just listening to Ennio Morricone's 'Once upon a time in America' and it really hits
   me how involving these are, they just want to wow you at any given moment with their staging
   and intricate detail.
   
   Has been said though and it should be repeated - the PS1000 like the HD800 will only sound
   as good as your rig happens to be.
   
   Not good news for folks out there on a Fiio E10 or Nuforce uDAC-2 - you're just short changing yourself.


----------



## Focker

I keep going around and around about the next headphones I want to target...I think maybe I won't be happy until I get hold of the PS1ks


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





shimmer n roar said:


> would you mind describing how the ps1000 compares to the hp1000? i'm obsessing over the ps1000 at the moment.


 
   
  Best way i can describe it is,the PS-1000 has more bass extension,similar natural midrange,more treble extension,and a wider soundstage,so depending on what kind of music you listen to,the differences might more or less obvious,i mainly use my HP-1000 for Jazz,female vocals,and New Flamenco,wich has a lot of acoustic guitar.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> I have a few test tracks that I use to see how the glare sounds or how sibilant a setup will be. Note that it is not one frequency but a range. I'm actually not very susceptible to glare or sibilance in most songs. It has to be really loud in the song and really on ions for me to notice it.
> Also note that it wasn't bad on the stock hp1. They were always smoother than the PS500 for example. But the mod made them even better in this regard.
> Joni Mitchell - California from Blue. Particularly at 0:33
> Blind Boys of Alabama - The Last Time. 0:45
> ...


 
   
  Great post,i have the Loreenna McKennitt Elemental cd,so i will check it out and report back.


----------



## stacker45

I just finish listening to Loreena McKennitt's Elemental cd,i hadn't planed on listening to the entire cd,but guess what,once it started,it sounded so good,that i couldn't bring myself to press stop.
   
  I used my main,tough humble system,wich consists of a Yamaha DVD-S2700 and a stock Musical Fidelity X-CAN V-2.I did noticed a slight forwardness in her voice during Blacksmith,i wasn't enough to make me wince,but enough to notice,to the HP-1000's defence tough,she does have a natural forwardness to her voice and i can become shouty at times.


----------



## MuppetFace

The Ear Yoshino HP4 is supposedly THE pinnacle amp for high-end Grados. The stuff of legends. I'd love to hear the HP1000 when paired with one.


----------



## Blackmore

[size=10pt]Cary Exciter was voiced with GS1000, I believe, but I never tried it myself, however a good friend of my own and love this combo. My Cary's headphone output not bad either, but indeed GS1000+EAR HP4 can be the end of the road and if you put Yoshino CD player in front of it, well, nothing more you may be wishing for a long time. I don’t see why PS1000, or any other Grado, wouldn’t have the same synergy as well, however many folks who own HP1000 wrote that MELOS http://www.stereophile.com/headphones/617/  amp is the best match for them, which still can be found for pretty nice price used.[/size]


----------



## shimmer n roar

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> The PS1000 certainly has not drowned! It's making it's way for a big doggy paddle!
> 
> Just listening to Ennio Morricone's 'Once upon a time in America' and it really hits
> me how involving these are, they just want to wow you at any given moment with their staging
> ...


 
   
  from what i've read, i get the impression that the ps1000 sounds impressive out of any number of sources, including ipods and laptops; making it less finicky than the hd800. that rings true with me because even though it is grado's flagship headphone, it has the same impedance and sensitivity as every other grado headphone. and that is one of the characteristics of grado headphones that i find so appealing, they don't require a highfalutin source and amp to sound exceptional.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





shimmer n roar said:


> from what i've read, i get the impression that the ps1000 sounds impressive out of any number of sources, including ipods and laptops; making it less finicky than the hd800. that rings true with me because even though it is grado's flagship headphone, it has the same impedance and sensitivity as every other grado headphone. and that is one of the characteristics of grado headphones that i find so appealing, they don't require a highfalutin source and amp to sound exceptional.


 
   
  Now that I've added MOG on my iPhone with the better quality streaming, I have come to appreciate this more, as well.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





shimmer n roar said:


> from what i've read, i get the impression that the ps1000 sounds impressive out of any number of sources, including ipods and laptops; making it less finicky than the hd800. that rings true with me because even though it is grado's flagship headphone, it has the same impedance and sensitivity as every other grado headphone. and that is one of the characteristics of grado headphones that i find so appealing, they don't require a highfalutin source and amp to sound exceptional.


 
   
   That is true to a certain extent - you can enjoy yourself out of a 1st Gen iPod Classic with a good quality recording - however, this is not a rig
   that I would call suitable for demo at let's say a Head-Fi or Hi-Fi meet - I truly don't believe I've heard mine at their very best as yet and they've
   seen countless DAC's and Amps as of today, only now am I power conditioning everything as the PS1000 will pick up every last bit of line
   noise as I found out last summer with my clunky wall mount air con unit.
   
   Totally agree that all Grado's are designed to be run out of just about anything - where I split away is with the GS1000 / PS1000.
   The illusion they draw is that because they're easy to drive - you're hearing them' wrongo - you're not until you get them onto a really
   high end source and amp. I'm not inventing anything here - a high end transducer needs a high end source and amp - nothing new
   here


----------



## shimmer n roar

i'm not suggesting that the ps1000 won't scale well with a quality source and amp, but i suspect that it is more forgiving than the highly strung hd800. i've gained this impression from what i've read here and there, and also from discussions with people who have had both phones. i've found in my experience that grados are less affected by changes upstream than some other makes of headphones. i also think that headphiles have a tendency to exaggerate the transformative powers that source, amplification, cables and the like have on their headphones.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> That is true to a certain extent - you can enjoy yourself out of a 1st Gen iPod Classic with a good quality recording - however, this is not a rig
> that I would call suitable for demo at let's say a Head-Fi or Hi-Fi meet - I truly don't believe I've heard mine at their very best as yet and they've
> seen countless DAC's and Amps as of today, only now am I power conditioning everything as the PS1000 will pick up every last bit of line
> noise as I found out last summer with my clunky wall mount air con unit.
> ...


 
  Here's love for the Woo Audio WA6 with PS500 and woodied 325i.  This tube amp does make a real difference in a good way.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> Here's love for the Woo Audio WA6 with PS500 and woodied 325i.  This tube amp does make a real difference in a good way.


 
   
  It's a very nice amp,and not very expensive,i wonder if the WA6 would pair well with my HP/PS-1000.


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote: 





shimmer n roar said:


> i'm not suggesting that the ps1000 won't scale well with a quality source and amp, but i suspect that it is more forgiving than the highly strung hd800. i've gained this impression from what i've read here and there, and also from discussions with people who have had both phones. i've found in my experience that grados are less affected by changes upstream than some other makes of headphones. i also think that headphiles have a tendency to exaggerate the transformative powers that source, amplification, cables and the like have on their headphones.


 
   
  Actually... matching the impedance and the current or voltage requirements of the phones and amp is highly critical to how the phones sound - too little current for low impedance phones, or too little voltage for high impedance phones will result in harsh sound and flabby bass, as the result of clipping, and other aberrations in the sound.  It is not a subtle difference.


----------



## Gwarmi

Yes I would say because of the 'high end monitor' type like sound that the HD800 exhibits along with many other
   technical and particular requirements of that 300-ohm headphone - it is a chameleon of a headphone, changing
   it's colours as it goes from different rig to different rig. I'd say the RS1i is one of the most
   versatile offerings in the Grado range - in my opinion it benefits from a slightly bright amping source to really bring
   out it's true personality - anything too warm for my ears makes them a little too warbly and slows them
   down.
   
   _*Transformative *_is perhaps a leaps and bounds term, a bridge too far - but I can tell you this, I did find myself
   at a friend's place with my pair of PS1000's a little while ago and could not believe the amount of sibilance
   and nastiness we were hearing - he more or less thought I was a crackpot for owning such a headphone
   - it was bad enough for me to think that I'd hit a burn-in snag or they were now faulty.
   His rig is tuned for the Audeze LCD2/3  - so a bit of brightness makes a lot of sense.
   
   Got home - ahhh relief - they just did not gel with his Audio-gd Ref 5, cabling and V200. Keep in mind we
   both have the same amp!! Biggest differences I reckon were that he is trialing some new software under
   Windows 8 (no EQ was used) - to make doubly sure, the RS1i was played into the mix and it never
   altered it's style - quite unlike the PS1000 which is obviously quite the Diva.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Yes I would say because of the 'high end monitor' type like sound that the HD800 exhibits along with many other
> technical and particular requirements of that 300-ohm headphone - it is a chameleon of a headphone, changing
> it's colours as it goes from different rig to different rig. I'd say the RS1i is one of the most
> versatile offerings in the Grado range - in my opinion it benefits from a slightly bright amping source to really bring
> ...


 
   
  It's all about synergy,i have three modest sound systems,and not one of my headphones mates well with all of them,if that makes any sense


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> It's all about synergy,i have three modest sound systems,and not one of my headphones mates well with all of them,if that makes any sense


 
   
   Yes exactly - hence why mating the PS1000 up to a high quality rig with synergy can be a case of the lottery 
   
   If you get lucky off the bat then lucky times all round - the most disappointing potential being that a new owner
   sells off their current rig - not knowing that it already sounds pretty good - only to find that the new gear makes
   them sound positively nasty!
   
   The angst of it all!!


----------



## francoamerican

*I hope this doesn't annoy anybody, I posted this under mapletree thread - but it's also about my experience with my HF2*
   
   
 I have an idea (perhaps is well trod.. ) as to why the mapletree ear seems to be considered the best all tube (excluding rectification) headphone amp for grado.  
  
 Of the non-hybrid tube amps I am aware of, the mapletree has by far the lowest output impedance:
  

 1.3 ohms for the Super 2.   
 7 ohms for the Ear+HD 
 28 ohm out for the DNA sonett 
  ~15 ohm (per ken rockwell's measurements) perhaps 32 ohm per other interactions people have had with Woo ( http://www.head-fi.org/t/428570/woo-audio-amp-owner-unite/15540#post_7881302 )
   
 Per the discussion of headphone impedance on head-fi http://www.head-fi.org/a/headphone-impedance you want at least a 10 to 1 ratio between headphone and amp.
  
 Now I know by sound all of those other amps are supposed to sound great (haven't heard them,) but anyway this is my observation of the circumstances *on paper.*
  
 *Am I way off base here?*
  
 thanks


----------



## MrRaiiNMan

Big Grado Labs fan here. You gotta have the right set of ears to enjoy their sound however.


----------



## stacker45

I just feel like sharing,since this is the Grado Fan thread,right now i'm listening to one of my three previously stated modest sound systems,wich consists of a 1973 Pioneer RT-1020 L reel to reel tape player,a 1978 Marantz 6350Q Turntable with an Ortofon 2M Blue cartridge,and a 1975 Marantz 2220B reciever.
   
  I'm listening to a live version of the Eagles,Hotel California with the tape player,i'm using my stock SR-80i,and can't stop grinnig,i still can't believe the sound quality i'm gettin out of these,especially considering their low price.
   
  The whole rig cost me less than a grand,and that include,service of the tape player and reciever, plus 6 high quality Qantegy 456 tapes,and on top of that,i think that those old components are real lookers.
   
  So there you have it,great sound,great looks and inexpensive on top of that,if someone would tell me that this is going to be THE only sound system i'll be lintening to for the rest of my life,i'd be happy,the SR-80i are such a no brainer,it's not even funny,what a great hobby this is!.
   
  Please forgive me,i guess i just had an Hallmark moment.


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I just feel like sharing,since this is the Grado Fan thread,right now i'm listening to one of my three previously stated modest sound systems,wich consists of a 1973 Pioneer RT-1020 L reel to reel tape player,a 1978 Marantz 6350Q Turntable with an Ortofon 2M Blue cartridge,and a 1975 Marantz 2220B reciever.
> 
> I'm listening to a live version of the Eagles,Hotel California with the tape player,i'm using my stock SR-80i,and can't stop grinnig,i still can't believe the sound quality i'm gettin out of these,especially considering their low price.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Proof positive that you don't have to spend a whole crap load of money to enjoy this hobby. I am running Fubar>Wasapi>FiioE-10>Fiio E-11>Grado SR 80i and am enjoying the hell out of some Charlie Mingus! I have only had one, count 'em, one album I found didn't jive with my system, and I have put a lot of music through these things since I have gotten them. It wasn't even that it sounded bad, it was just meh. And as you well know Grados aren't a 'meh' HP. It was probably just my mood.
   
  Anyway, back to some more "East Coasting" with Charlie Mingus.
   
  Enjoy!


----------



## shimmer n roar

Quote: 





gradofan2 said:


> Actually... matching the impedance and the current or voltage requirements of the phones and amp is highly critical to how the phones sound - too little current for low impedance phones, or too little voltage for high impedance phones will result in harsh sound and flabby bass, as the result of clipping, and other aberrations in the sound.  It is not a subtle difference.


 
   
  well i think the importance of this is overstated, particularly where grados are concerned. they are renowned for having synergy with a variety of amps that have different impedance ratings, such as the mad ear+hd (which was designed by dr lloyd peppard using the 300 ohms sennheiser hd 600 as the test headphone), zana deux (which is an otl amp that in theory should not be an optimal match for low impedance headphones like grados), sonett and woo amps - just to name a few. grados are so efficient that they don't require amping but should benefit from it to some degree, and headroom says as much at their site. gauging the level of improvement seems to depend upon who you ask. having tried mine with a variety of sources including head amps, i'd describe the changes in performance as subtle... actually.
   
  Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Yes I would say because of the 'high end monitor' type like sound that the HD800 exhibits along with many other
> technical and particular requirements of that 300-ohm headphone - it is a chameleon of a headphone, changing
> it's colours as it goes from different rig to different rig. I'd say the RS1i is one of the most
> versatile offerings in the Grado range - in my opinion it benefits from a slightly bright amping source to really bring
> ...


 
   
  if that's been your experience with the ps1000, then who am i to doubt you?


----------



## dsavitsk

francoamerican said:


> *I hope this doesn't annoy anybody, I posted this under mapletree thread - but it's also about my experience with my HF2*
> 
> 
> I have an idea (perhaps is well trod.. ) as to why the mapletree ear seems to be considered the best all tube (excluding rectification) headphone amp for grado.
> ...




You are probably correct that the Mapletree sounds good with Grados in part because of its output impedance, but you are incorrect as to the why. The Mapletree actually has quite a high Zout. The Z from the cathode of the 12B4 is ~160 ohms. This is reduced by the output transformer by a factor of ~150 which leads to just over an ohm. But this is misleading as you also have to add the copper resistance of the transformer itself. I don't have any Hammond 119's around anymore, but I recall this being in the 10 to 15 ohm range.

And, my experience suggests that 10 ohms or so is in fact ideal for Grados with a voltage source amplifier.



> Per the discussion of headphone impedance on head-fi http://www.head-fi.org/a/headphone-impedance you want at least a 10 to 1 ratio between headphone and amp.




That discussion is overly simple, and geared toward speakers that have impedance curves that look like this:






Grado impedance is incredibly flat, almost like a resistor:






Which means that they can be driven differently. In fact, I drive my grados with a current source amp that has an output impedance of ~500 ohms (similar in concept to a FirstWatt F1) -- sounds great.


----------



## francoamerican

This is really great info and I really appreciate it.  
   
  So with tube amps, lower output impedance is not necessarily automatically better - but some damping is desirable?
   
  I actually have the Super 2 which is a different circuit that has EL84s and a  published  output impedance of either 1.3 or 2.6 (still uses the hammond 119da)  I wonder why he went that route?
   
  thanks again!


----------



## dsavitsk

francoamerican said:


> So with tube amps, lower output impedance is not necessarily automatically better - but some damping is desirable?




It does not necessarily only apply to tube amps. I like transformers on the output of solid state amps, too.

For phones, it is a case-by-case thing. But, the blanket statement that lower Zout is always better is not true in all cases. With Grados in particular (and frankly with things like the Senn 800s, Beyers, and some other Senns too) a too low Zout seems to make them sound harsh and lacking in bass.




francoamerican said:


> I actually have the Super 2 which is a different circuit that has EL84s and a  published  output impedance of either 1.3 or 2.6 (still uses the hammond 119da)  I wonder why he went that route?




Absent feedback, the 1.3 ohm spec is likely wrong. You can convince yourself of this with a $5 multimeter, 2 resistors (or two sets of headphones), and a 60Hz test signal (60Hz because cheap meters will work there). Load the amp with a high Z load (300R senns, a resistor, etc). Run the test signal, and measure the AC voltage on the output. Then, replace the high load with a low one (Grados, a 32R resistor) across the same winding. Without changing anything else (the signal level, the volume control, which output is selected, etc.) measure the AC voltage. Assuming you got reasonably accurate measurements, you can determine the Zout from this.

As for why he would switch to the EL84 -- probably easier to get consistent samples. The 12B4 is no longer manufactured, and it can be a noisy tube that has a tendency to oscillate.


----------



## francoamerican

Well that makes me feel better actually!  
   
  I was worried my mapletree super 2 might have too low of Zout based on your 10 ohm recommendation (which recommendation totally makes sense based on that resistance-across-the-spectrum chart you showed)    I reviewed the circuit diagram at the end of this document here http://hollowstate.netfirms.com/Super2manual.pdf_and I do not believe there is negative feedback.  
   
  My mapletree amp definitely _seems _to have better bass than my 1 ohm output meier concerto.
   
  So I'm not quite certain where to "stick my multimeter" - I may try and play around with it - but i really appreciate all of the info!    
   
  FA
   
  FYI Your stuff looks pretty awesome too!


----------



## LCfiner

I probably shouldn't have done this just now but I found a pretty good price for a like-new PS1000 and bought it. I'll have it by next week. 

$1100 and it looks barely used. How could I say no? That's the best price I've ever seen. 

Now I can have a proper hp1000 vs ps1000 face off.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> I probably shouldn't have done this just now but I found a pretty good price for a like-new PS1000 and bought it. I'll have it by next week.
> $1100 and it looks barely used. How could I say no? That's the best price I've ever seen.
> Now I can have a proper hp1000 vs ps1000 face off.


 
   
   Nice one - the PS1000 camp is growing by the day - looking forward to this face-off even though I know that deep down - I'm not sure anyone even
   owns a HP1000 in Australia


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Nice one - the PS1000 camp is growing by the day - looking forward to this face-off even though I know that deep down - I'm not sure anyone even
> owns a HP1000 in Australia


 
   
  Yes... as much as I like my PS500's... I may just have to pick up a pair myself.


----------



## desertblues

Just pulled the trigger on PS500's, maybe someday the 1000's. Really looking forward to those 500's now...


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> I probably shouldn't have done this just now but I found a pretty good price for a like-new PS1000 and bought it. I'll have it by next week.
> $1100 and it looks barely used. How could I say no? That's the best price I've ever seen.
> Now I can have a proper hp1000 vs ps1000 face off.


 
  Congrats on the 1000,i don't know why you say you shouldn't have done this,be i think you'll be glad you did soon enough,since i got mine a couple of months ago,my HP-1000 don't see much action and my GS-1000 get even less.
   
  I'm looking forward to your impressions,in my opinion,the PS-1000 has better extension at the frequency extremes,and a wider soundstage,but the all important midrange sound similar,so depending on what you're listening ,the difference can be very subtle.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





desertblues said:


> Just pulled the trigger on PS500's, maybe someday the 1000's. Really looking forward to those 500's now...


 
   
   
  You'll love the 500s.


----------



## MuppetFace

Any PS1000 owners out there enjoy pairing it with the Zana Deux SE? I enjoy this pairing quite a bit.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> Any PS1000 owners out there enjoy pairing it with the Zana Deux SE? I enjoy this pairing quite a bit.


 
   
   Arrrrrrggh that is pure evil Muppet Face!! - I would lop off my own left arm to listen to that Zana Deux SE again,
   heard it briefly just the once with the SR325i at a meet - some guy had one with rolled tubes (cannot remember)
   HD800 and a Havana DAC - anyway wish I had the PS1000 back then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   Beautiful both in terms of aesthetics and sound this thing..


----------



## Gwarmi

Replacement 'big boy' Russian 6C33C-B tubes are surprisingly affordable - I would of guessed in the hundreds
   but no - about $50 each.
   
   Originally developed to drive the avionics in Tupolev military aircraft.


----------



## Magick Man

desertblues said:


> Just pulled the trigger on PS500's, maybe someday the 1000's. Really looking forward to those 500's now...




Don't forget to get some G cushions, they really add an extra dimension to the PS500s.


----------



## LCfiner

stacker45 said:


> Congrats on the 1000,i don't know why you say you shouldn't have done this,be i think you'll be glad you did soon enough,since i got mine a couple of months ago,my HP-1000 don't see much action and my GS-1000 get even less.
> 
> I'm looking forward to your impressions,in my opinion,the PS-1000 has better extension at the frequency extremes,and a wider soundstage,but the all important midrange sound similar,so depending on what you're listening ,the difference can be very subtle.




The reason I said I shouldn't have done it was because it was irresponsible as I already have an LCD3 on the way, too.

I typically don't like having this much money dumped into headphones at any one time. So I'll need to sell two of the three pricey models before the end of the month.

I owned a PS1000 last year and sold it, but I had regretted that decision which is why I couldn't help myself and jumped on this latest sale. I wonder how the PS1000 will compare now that I've listened to a lot more variety of headphones in the past year.


----------



## shimmer n roar

it's only money - your money! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope you'll let us know what you think of them second time around.


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote: 





magick man said:


> Don't forget to get some G cushions, they really add an extra dimension to the PS500s.


 
   
  Do they improve the sound quite a bit?  
   
  Do they make the sound too diffuse / distant / airy?  
   
  They're pretty expensive for a couple of pieces of foam ($45+) - I'd want to hear some real improvements for that price.


----------



## LCfiner

gradofan2 said:


> Do they improve the sound quite a bit?
> 
> Do they make the sound too diffuse / distant / airy?
> 
> They're pretty expensive for a couple of pieces of foam ($45+) - I'd want to hear some real improvements for that price.




I tried the big pads on the PS500 and thought they were OK. They do add airiness and widened soundstage without destroying the bass,

But I noticed some extra tizziness or sibilance for some vocals and higher pitched stuff like cymbals. Depending on the music you're listening to, this might be annoying or it might not be noticeable. I went back to the smaller bowls.


----------



## desertblues

I did order the G cushions with the PS500's, based on a lot of what I've read it seemed like they were worth a try (even at $45). I should have them today-will be back with my impressions when I've had some time with the Grados.


----------



## Magick Man

I've not noticed sibilance, but they did improve mids and treble clarity while increasing soundstage size. They're a nice option for the PS500s, I roll between them and the L cushions frequently.


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote: 





magick man said:


> I've not noticed sibilance, but they did improve mids and treble clarity while increasing soundstage size. They're a nice option for the PS500s, I roll between them and the L cushions frequently.


 
   
  I wouldn't mind if they tempered the mid-bass a bit, which seems to run into the mids a bit too much on the PS500's.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> The reason I said I shouldn't have done it was because it was irresponsible as I already have an LCD3 on the way, too.
> I typically don't like having this much money dumped into headphones at any one time. So I'll need to sell two of the three pricey models before the end of the month.
> I owned a PS1000 last year and sold it, but I had regretted that decision which is why I couldn't help myself and jumped on this latest sale. I wonder how the PS1000 will compare now that I've listened to a lot more variety of headphones in the past year.


 
   
  I understand,and to be honnest,like i wrote in a previous post,since i got my PS1000,my HP1000 don't get as much use,and my GS1000 even less,and altough it's nice owning the whole 1000 family,i might end up selling the GS1000.
   
  I had the chance of hearing the LCD3 at the Montréal HI-FI show last spring,and i really like the way they sound,i hope you had a chance to hear them before you pulled the trigger,but if not,i'm sure you won't be disapointed


----------



## raziel980

After my AH-D1100s died and after 4 months of waiting and associated delivery fiasco, I'm now the lucky owner of some Grado SR80i's. The best thing though? I ordered SR60i's and got sent SR80i's.

 I'MMASSIVELYOKAYWITHTHIS. 
   
  EDIT: Spent the last few hours with them. I have to say, although they lack the REEEALLY creamy low end of the D1100s, I love them. I find them a little less forgiving than the Denons but the clarity wins out right away. I thought I heard EVERYTHING through those Denons, but these just go up another notch. I just listened to Some FLAC Chevelle tracks and heard things I've never heard before, with or without the D1100s.

 Amazing. and because of the fiasco with the Denon mishap, I was in credit £72.70, paid £17.30 for SR60i's (£90.00 from the Amazon Seller) and got sent SR080i's which were going for £112.50. 

 Stuff like this just doesn't happen often, but I'm glad it happened to me


----------



## stacker45

I'm glad to see you're enjoying you're SR80i,i still remember the first time i heard a pair of Grados,i had gone to buy a Grado 15' extension for my Sennheiser HD-600,and asked if i could hear the RS1,they set me up with some HD-600 and RS1 as the dealer soled both brands,i started with the HD-600 and when i put the RS1 on,i remember thinking to myself ''Oh crap!,i bought the wrong headphones'',a year after this appened,Grado came out with the GS-1000,i went in for a demo and couldn't resist buying them,i now own four pairs of Grados and each one has something special.


----------



## raziel980

Hah. I can't wait to let these burn in. Then I'll decide whether I should mod them or not. I have some L Cushes on hold at the supplier that I'm considering too.

 Other than that, I'm happy enough right now to save up for some 225/325i's and a desktop amp that won't break the bank.


----------



## grokit

Those are two very different headphones. The 325i has very extended/sharp (depending on your taste) treble, while the 225i offers less detail but is smooth as silk.


----------



## raziel980

Which is why I said I'm letting these 80's burn in to see what I like the most about the Grado sound  I've read enough about the differences in the 225/325's to know that. Whether I grow to like the crispness or whether I want a warmer sound. Time will tell.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





raziel980 said:


> Which is why I said I'm letting these 80's burn in to see what I like the most about the Grado sound  I've read enough about the differences in the 225/325's to know that. Whether I grow to like the crispness or whether I want a warmer sound. Time will tell.


 
   
   Hey mate here's two fairly new USB powered DAC/Amps that won't destroy the budget and yet they will give your
   Grado cans a very clean signal along with modest amplification - very small, no need to plug into the wall.
   
   First up is the ADL Stride Dac / Amp - should be about 250 quid or so on your end.
   
   
   
   Then there is this new offering from Kingwa over at Audio-gd - the new Audio-gd NFB-16 USB Dac/Amp.
   
   Contact Amp City in the UK as they are the official Audio-gd distributor - sells for $168 US dollars + shipping
   to the UK - best to get it through Amp City though.
   
   Think of these two as 'much nicer' Fiio E10's.


----------



## Focker

Dont forget my favorite budget USB DAC/amp...perfect for the Grados...the AudioEngine D1. Just a fantastic little piece of gear.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





raziel980 said:


> Hah. I can't wait to let these burn in. Then I'll decide whether I should mod them or not. I have some L Cushes on hold at the supplier that I'm considering too.
> 
> Other than that, I'm happy enough right now to save up for some 225/325i's and a desktop amp that won't break the bank.


 
   
   
  The other night,i was listening to Diana Krall's 'Love scenes' cd with my PS-1000 straight from the headphone output of my Vintage Yamaha CA-610 II,when the cd finished,just for fun,i went to get my stock SR-80i just to see how much difference there is between a budget Grado and the flagship model,and i was shocked at how well the SR-80i stacked up against the much more expensive sibling,don't get me wrong,the difference is easily noticable,but not as big as i would've tought,ah! the law of diminishing returns.


----------



## Kommando

Got my Grado RS2i's last week, burning in at around ~100hours. Sounding great so far (through Corda Cantate 2), ordered a Schiit Asgard on Friday. Cant wait!!!


----------



## musiclover666

I was listening to Cream's Strange Brew - The Very Best Of Cream with my modded 80i last night and WOW! Everything sounded so right. I think I finally understand 'bass texture' as a result of listening to this cd. It's not just about bass frequencies, it's about the sound of the bass and the woodiness of tone, which Grados seem to convey so well. 
   
  Anyway, I'm done rambling. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Cheers,
  Dan


----------



## charliex

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> I was listening to Cream's Strange Brew - The Very Best Of Cream with my modded 80i last night and WOW! Everything sounded so right. I think I finally understand 'bass texture' as a result of listening to this cd. It's not just about bass frequencies, it's about the sound of the bass and the woodiness of tone, which Grados seem to convey so well.
> 
> Anyway, I'm done rambling.
> 
> ...


 
   
       Cream - YES!!  Love Disraeli Gears ...actually I prefer the album Fresh Cream put out in 1966, I can even remember buying the album when it first came out and taking it over to a friends to spin on his TT
       With some rolled condiments it proved to be a great winter warmup that year.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> I was listening to Cream's Strange Brew - The Very Best Of Cream with my modded 80i last night and WOW! Everything sounded so right. I think I finally understand 'bass texture' as a result of listening to this cd. It's not just about bass frequencies, it's about the sound of the bass and the woodiness of tone, which Grados seem to convey so well.
> 
> Anyway, I'm done rambling.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Amen, brother Dan! I love the Grado bass...I will gladly give up extension for quality, and the low end that is there on the 80s is very nice, IMO. It was one of the first things that stood out for me when I strapped em on for the first time.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> First up is the ADL Stride Dac / Amp - should be about 250 quid or so on your end.


 
   
  Love their designs

   
  My DAC:

   
  And I like it a lot also


----------



## Gwarmi

Love how the RS1i gets a mention before the Denon D5000, AKG Q701 and HD800 in that review 
   
   Truth be told this USB powered wonder is really only for low impedance cans - it is a viable upper mid range offering for anyone who loves their
   low impedance cans. You really can have it all these days for little cash - if I were to start again, I'd probably pick up one of these, an RS1i
   and a Shure 1840 - sure the PS1000's would emerge later but those two and the Stride from ADL/Furutech are very much Head-Fi goodness.


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





focker said:


> Amen, brother Dan! I love the Grado bass...I will gladly give up extension for quality, and the low end that is there on the 80s is very nice, IMO. It was one of the first things that stood out for me when I strapped em on for the first time.


 
  Can I get a Hell Yeah for Brother Focker?! The 80i is so sweet for the money. I can't wait to pick up a 325is or PS500. Always quality over quantity. Bloated bass just pisses me off. Something I don't have to worry about with Grado.
   
  Cheers,
  Brother Dan


----------



## MuppetFace

Quote: 





charliex said:


> Cream - YES!!  Love Disraeli Gears ...actually I prefer the album Fresh Cream put out in 1966, I can even remember buying the album when it first came out and taking it over to a friends to spin on his TT
> With some rolled condiments it proved to be a great winter warmup that year.


 
   
_Disraeli Gears_ is such a great album. <3 Cream. I was just listening to "Tales of Brave Ulysses" last night out of the HP1000.
   
  This morning it's Black Sabbath.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> Can I get a Hell Yeah for Brother Focker?! The 80i is so sweet for the money. I can't wait to pick up a 325is or PS500. Always quality over quantity. Bloated bass just pisses me off. Something I don't have to worry about with Grado.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brother Dan


 
   
  lol...I can't wait for you to get a higher end Grado down the line...you seem to love the 80s as much as I did when I first got them, so I already know how you'll like the better Grados...especially the 500s!


----------



## francoamerican

Has anybody heard both the woo Wa6 se and the mapletree super ii with grados?


----------



## agoston.berko

Dear Grado Fans,
   
  which is the best earpad available for grado hf2 ?
  i want comfort, and i want that without to sweat in summertime & without SQ change.
   
  thanks


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





focker said:


> lol...I can't wait for you to get a higher end Grado down the line...you seem to love the 80s as much as I did when I first got them, so I already know how you'll like the better Grados...especially the 500s!


 
  Me too, as soon as I am back at work my first pay cheque will be going to a new pair of Grados. Just don't tell my wife. She'll probably want new shoes.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> Me too, as soon as I am back at work my first pay cheque will be going to a new pair of Grados. Just don't tell my wife. She'll probably want new shoes.


 
   
  LOL!


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





agoston.berko said:


> Dear Grado Fans,
> 
> which is the best earpad available for grado hf2 ?
> i want comfort, and i want that without to sweat in summertime & without SQ change.
> ...


 
  I can't speak to the HF-2, but for me and my 80i I finally went with the Sennheiser 414 pads, and this is after trying all but the G cush pads. They are the best compromise between SQ and comfort for me, they seem the most natural and don't colour the sound too much. Pads are a very personal thing and I think you need to try out some sets for your self and see which ones you like. YMMV.
   
  Cheers,
  Dan


----------



## stacker45

Hmmm!,i wonder wich model of the Grado headphones is the biggest seller,i'm guessing it's between the SR60i and the SR80i


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Hmmm!,i wonder wich model of the Grado headphones is the biggest seller,i'm guessing it's between the SR60i and the SR80i


 
   
  Hmmm, indeed.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> Hmmm, indeed.


 
   
   
   And the least? Definitely the SR125i and then it's a coin toss between the RS2i and GS1000i.
   
   They're all great headphones but it's a stop gap thing that prevents them from becoming favorites
   overall - most folk just buy the SR225i over the 125i - they're $165 and $220 respectively down here.
   
   Same deal with the RS2i - $200 more and you're in RS1i country.


----------



## shimmer n roar

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> The other night,i was listening to Diana Krall's 'Love scenes' cd with my PS-1000 straight from the headphone output of my Vintage Yamaha CA-610 II,when the cd finished,just for fun,i went to get my stock SR-80i just to see how much difference there is between a budget Grado and the flagship model,and i was shocked at how well the SR-80i stacked up against the much more expensive sibling,don't get me wrong,the difference is easily noticable,but not as big as i would've tought,ah! the law of diminishing returns.


 
   
  i'm thinking that the difference in soundstage between the two would have been immediately apparent but how close did the sr-80i come to the ps1000 in other areas?


----------



## Austin Morrow

Count me in. My review of the PS1000's will be up tomorrow.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





shimmer n roar said:


> i'm thinking that the difference in soundstage between the two would have been immediately apparent but how close did the sr-80i come to the ps1000 in other areas?


 
   
  The PS1000 have depper bass and more treble extension,but the all important midrange was similar,the PS1000 have a more polished,airy,overall sound,but it's nice to see how big a chunk of the PS1000's sound you get with the SR80i,for a fraction of the price.


----------



## shimmer n roar

apart from the ps1000 having deeper bass extension, how does bass definition compare between the two? i ask because i'm under the impression that although the ps1000 has bigger bass than the reference and prestige series grados, some of the tautness that we usually associate with the grado bass presentation might have been sacrificed to achieve it.


----------



## agoston.berko

and is the Sennheiser 414 pad compatible with the Grado HF2 ? thanks


----------



## Vikingatheart

I can't believe that day has come, but I'm selling my last pair of Grados. I love these things, but for a lot of reasons, I need the money more than the cans. If you all want, you can check them out in the Trade forums. 
   
  Despite having started this thread, and thinking I was never going to sell these beautiful little guys, it seems fiscally responsible.


----------



## agoston.berko

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> I can't believe that day has come, but I'm selling my last pair of Grados. I love these things, but for a lot of reasons, I need the money more than the cans. If you all want, you can check them out in the Trade forums.
> 
> Despite having started this thread, and thinking I was never going to sell these beautiful little guys, it seems fiscally responsible.


 
  ...You will regret this, and You will buy an other Grado later, that's for sure.
  ... I had lot's of headphones but IMHO Grados are the only one which can reproduced music refinements so naturally and unstrained at the same time


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> I can't believe that day has come, but I'm selling my last pair of Grados. I love these things, but for a lot of reasons, I need the money more than the cans. If you all want, you can check them out in the Trade forums.
> 
> Despite having started this thread, and thinking I was never going to sell these beautiful little guys, it seems fiscally responsible.


 
   
  Sorry to hear of your money woes. I had to do the same thing with my two channel system a few years back. It was tough, yes, but paying the rent was more important at the time. Fast forward a few years and I am now getting back into audio via headphones and I couldn't be happier.
   
  Chin up, you will find your way back one day.
   
  Cheers,
  Dan


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Quote: 





agoston.berko said:


> and is the Sennheiser 414 pad compatible with the Grado HF2 ? thanks


 
   
  Yes, of course.


----------



## agoston.berko

Quote: 





themiddlesky said:


> Yes, of course.


 
  an is it worth it ? is it much more comfortable that way ?


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





agoston.berko said:


> an is it worth it ? is it much more comfortable that way ?


 
  For the price you can't beat them, plus you can find black ones on ebay. For me, they are the most comfortable out and best sounding out of all my pads.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> I can't believe that day has come, but I'm selling my last pair of Grados. I love these things, but for a lot of reasons, I need the money more than the cans. If you all want, you can check them out in the Trade forums.
> 
> Despite having started this thread, and thinking I was never going to sell these beautiful little guys, it seems fiscally responsible.


 
   
  I've been there.  Though, I didn't sell of the Grados due to the need of money, but rather, the need to have funds to purchase some other headphones.  I guess in the end, it's all the same.  The good thing is that this hobby isn't quite as costly as building whole in-room audio systems.  When you get back to a point of having $300 or $400 in the future, it will be quite easy to hop back on the belt if Grado is your thing.
   
  Best of luck to you.


----------



## stacker45

What i like about this hobby is that for under $1000,you can get a decent sounding cd player,headphone amp,headphones,and cables,you might be able to find a respectable 70's turntable and still keep it under a grand.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> What i like about this hobby is that for under $1000,you can get a decent sounding cd player,headphone amp,headphones,and cables,you might be able to find a respectable 70's turntable and still keep it under a grand.


 
   
  Right on.  And, the most important part is that by using a headphone rig, you can use it in virtually any room of any home, apartment, etc. -- and not have any sound issues from the room itself that could require you to purchase costly sound traps.


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





wje said:


> Right on.  And, the most important part is that by using a headphone rig, you can use it in virtually any room of any home, apartment, etc. -- and not have any sound issues from the room itself that could require you to purchase costly sound traps.


 
  That was the thing with my two channel set up, speaker placement, relative position to speakers, volume, room treatments, etc. And I found I was listening to the sound rather than the music. Now that I am back listening to headphones I don't have to worry about any of that and I am listening to and enjoying the music. 
   
  Money very well spent IMO.
   
  Cheers,
  Dan


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





wje said:


> Right on.  And, the most important part is that by using a headphone rig, you can use it in virtually any room of any home, apartment, etc. -- and not have any sound issues from the room itself that could require you to purchase costly sound traps.


 
   
  That's exactly why I've gotten into headphones far more than I ever thought...I have a beautiful speaker rig that I love, but I don't always want to sit on the couch and have a long listening session. I like to be moving from room to room or leave the apartment, and when I have a headphone rig I can do that. Just connecting a pair of headphones to my iPhone has given me far more enjoyment than I ever thought possible, especially with such great apps as MOG and TuneIn Radio. I had zero interest in this side of the hobby until about six months ago, and now it's completely taken over lol.


----------



## zeinharis

Quote: 





themiddlesky said:


> Yes, of course.


 
   
  Does Alessandro product welcomed in here?


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





shimmer n roar said:


> apart from the ps1000 having deeper bass extension, how does bass definition compare between the two? i ask because i'm under the impression that although the ps1000 has bigger bass than the reference and prestige series grados, some of the tautness that we usually associate with the grado bass presentation might have been sacrificed to achieve it.


 
   
  I believe that when properly driven,the PS-1000 does have taut deep bass,certainly as much as any other Grados,the only two Grado headphones that MAY edge them out at certain frequencys are the RS1i and HP-1000,but they definately don't have as much bass extension tough.
   
  Yesterday i listened to one of the 'Best audiophile voices'' cd series with my HP-1000,straight from the headphone output of my 34 year old Yamaha CA-610 II,and it sounded great,then i went to my ''office room'' fired up the computer,and listened to a two dollar trift store vinyl on my Marantz 6350Q using my SR80i's,again,from the headphone output of my Marantz 2220B and again,i got a very enjoyable listening experience,the reason i'm sharing this is,i think that Grado headphones are unfussy and can sound good out of almost anything,wich is not always the case with other brands


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I believe that when properly driven,the PS-1000 does have taut deep bass,certainly as much as any other Grados,the only two Grado headphones that MAY edge them out at certain frequencys are the RS1i and HP-1000,but they definately don't have as much bass extension tough.
> 
> Yesterday i listened to one of the 'Best audiophile voices'' cd series with my HP-1000,straight from the headphone output of my 34 year old Yamaha CA-610 II,and it sounded great,then i went to my ''office room'' fired up the computer,and listened to a two dollar trift store vinyl on my Marantz 6350Q using my SR80i's,again,from the headphone output of my Marantz 2220B and again,i got a very enjoyable listening experience,the reason i'm sharing this is,i think that Grado headphones are unfussy and can sound good out of almost anything,wich is not always the case with other brands


 
   
  Well said, Stacker...that's why I love having my Grados around and will use them for a variety of applications, regardless of the fidelity. HOnestly, the best advice I've gotten since delving into headphones was to consider having more than one pair. Thankfully I can take nearly the same amount of enjoyment from a $99 pair of SR80s as I can a $1295 pair of T1s. That's one of the beautiful things about this hobby


----------



## shimmer n roar

i intend to compare the rs1i and ps1000. bass definition will be an important consideration in the decision making process. yep, grado's do sound great out of just about anything. i love that about them.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





shimmer n roar said:


> i intend to compare the rs1i and ps1000. bass definition will be an important consideration in the decision making process. yep, grado's do sound great out of just about anything. i love that about them.


 
   
  They are two very different sounding heaphones,so i can't wait to read your impressions,i have to admit,that so far,aside from their weight,i have yet to find something i don't like about the PS-1000.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> They are two very different sounding heaphones,so i can't wait to read your impressions,i have to admit,that so far,aside from their weight,i have yet to find something i don't like about the PS-1000.


 
   
   Time for some DIY headband solution I think!
   
   I keep telling myself that I will find time to make one or visit an auto trimmer/leather goodsman and then never get round
   to it - but they really do need the aftermarket cranium support!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> That was the thing with my two channel set up, speaker placement, relative position to speakers, volume, room treatments, etc. And I found I was listening to the sound rather than the music. Now that I am back listening to headphones I don't have to worry about any of that and I am listening to and enjoying the music.
> 
> Money very well spent IMO.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I just want to say that my main language is French,so if i make grammar mistakes,please,don't hesitate to correct me.
   
  I couldn't agree more,there are many reasons why i prefer headphones over speakers,aside from portability,listening at high volume without bothering the neigbors,and,like you've stated,the fact that the room is taken out of the equation,also,you don't have to sit in one specific spot,you can even lie down,and you'll still get a perfect stereo image,but for me,the most important reason is the way i get ''into'' the music,almost in a trans like state,and altough i've had the chance to listen to very good sounding speakers,i've never gotten as ''involved'' in the music as i do with headphones.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





shimmer n roar said:


> _*i intend to compare the rs1i and ps1000*_. bass definition will be an important consideration in the decision making process. yep, grado's do sound great out of just about anything. i love that about them.


 
   
  I'd equate the comparison to that of a Ford Focus and a Mercury MKZ.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Mind you ... not that I'd oppose owning the Ford Focus either.


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I just want to say that my main language is French,so if i make grammar mistakes,please,don't hesitate to correct me.
> 
> I couldn't agree more,there are many reasons why i prefer headphones over speakers,aside from portability,listening at high volume without bothering the neigbors,and,like you've stated,the fact that the room is taken out of the equation,also,you don't have to sit in one specific spot,you can even lie down,and you'll still get a perfect stereo image,but for me,the most important reason is the way i get ''into'' the music,almost in a trans like state,and altough i've had the chance to listen to very good sounding speakers,i've never gotten as ''involved'' in the music as i do with headphones.


 
  Very well said, I think.


----------



## Focker

I would have never guessed English wasn't your first language, Stacker...I have a ton of respect for those from other countries who have learned English so well...I have a basic knowledge of Spanish, but am nowhere near fluent. I think the ability to speak more than one language is very cool.


----------



## devouringone3

Just wanted to chime in to say that I prefer my custom pads (HD414-bowl sandwich) by a considerable margin to the bowls (with PX100 under) on the HP-1000. I've done some extensive testing (basically I just let my head break in to the bowls, I've listened to them for about 3 days) and it just came out to me like a revelation. My pads, although debatable if more comfortable, sounds considerably better to me. The next pad versus challenge on my HP-1000 will be against the flats"i".


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Just wanted to chime in to say that I prefer my custom pads (HD414-bowl sandwich) by a considerable margin to the bowls (with PX100 under) on the HP-1000. I've done some extensive testing and it just came out to me like a revelation. My pads, although debatable if more comfortable, sounds considerably better to me. The next pad versus challenge on my HP-1000 will be against the flats"i".


 
  Your sandwich pads do look cool though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just buggin


----------



## devouringone3

;D
   
  *But don't even think of trying those pads on John Grados, lol  sorry, it's dangerous play... although!: according to LCfiner (I think it was him) they do okay with the PS500.


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





agoston.berko said:


> Dear Grado Fans,
> 
> which is the best earpad available for grado hf2 ?
> i want comfort, and i want that without to sweat in summertime & without SQ change.
> ...


 
   
  I'd say the one it comes with. If you change the pad you change the sound, not necessarily the quality.  I've tried mine with both comfies and jumbo's.I had some 414 pads on my MS2i, which are very similar to the comfies only a bit softter and more comfortable. So that might be one way to go as has already been suggested. The jumbo's are the best option for comfort, and increase the sound stage, but they impact the Grado sound & energy.
   
   
  Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> I can't believe that day has come, but I'm selling my last pair of Grados. I love these things, but for a lot of reasons, I need the money more than the cans. If you all want, you can check them out in the Trade forums.
> 
> Despite having started this thread, and thinking I was never going to sell these beautiful little guys, it seems fiscally responsible.


 
   
  Bummer, I've found this headphone thing like life, is a journey not a destination...good luck.


----------



## agoston.berko

YES !
  Grado headphones are unfussy... that's why it's so more economically to buy Grados.
  the only brand which can do that.
   
  Tesla suxx. Emotionless German engineering.
  even the iGrado has much more emotions compared to T1. Beyer is pointless.


----------



## raziel980

I'd like to chime in and ask;
   
  How many of you SR80 users listen to Jazz/Vocal Jazz ? and what are your thoughts/impressions on how they handle it?

 By Vocal jazz, I mean along the lines of Bublé, Jamie Cullum, Peter Cincotti, Matt Dusk, Sinatra etc etc.
   
  I'm not as impressed with the outcome so far, as I'd hoped, but I have a fair few hours burn in to go. 
 Would getting the L cushes or modding them help, in relevance to your opinion on how they handle jazz?
   
  Thanks


----------



## CrystalT

^Don't bother. Break-in has been proven time, and time again not to have any significant impact on your phone what so ever. If you're not satisfied with vocal/jazz, maybe it's because the Grados don't do that genre well? Just sell/return your SR80 and get something else. Also, TBH, I'd rather get the jumbos for something like Jazz.
   
  So I've been having a wonderful time rediscovering my library with my SR60i. I am, however, disappointed with how the Grados portray the upper mids, around 2khz or so. They don't have that crunch that palm muted guitars need. Everything else is wonderful, though. Of course it doesn't perform well on my electronic tracks, but those are just going to chill until I can get my hands on something that can reproduce them better. Also Grado's imaging is pretty mediocre. I'm going to get some jumbos soon. Hope making them circumaural, and creating that soundchamber will help with imaging.
   
  Oh, and to those who think the Grados lack the bass necessary for the various sub-genres: Your knowledge of frequencies is flawed. A full low-end RUINS fast-paced music, and congests the rest of the music. What's important to things like power metal, progressive metal, thrash, death, black, etc is accuracy, speed, attack, and punch.


----------



## raziel980

Most of my library is metal/rock. Hence why I made a well informed decision on getting SR80i's. I just occasionally like to mellow out and listen to jazz music. Coming from the warmness of D1100's I wasn't expecting the cream of Bublé's voice from Grados. But I was expecting something better than what I got. They seem to hate my Bublé and Cullum FLACs.


----------



## desertblues

Well my PS500's arrived last thursday and I have now spent maybe 6 hours listening to them-I Love these cans! Big difference in the bass compared to my HD598 and Q701's (both of which I like a lot). These babies do go _deep_ in the low-end! I listen to a lot of acoustic music, guitars, small group jazz, singer songwriters, blues and classic rock and these Grados are great with most of what i've sampled. They are definitely less forgiving of lesser quality tracks than the 598's and they don't have the fantastic soundstage of the Q701, but they absolutely sing with the right source material! I found them great with my iBasso D6 dac/amp and even better with the asynchronous D7 - but when I tried them with my Bellari HA540 (equipped with an amazing NOS Sylvania 7025 tube) they took things to a whole new level! The HA540 is super for tube rolling and I have yet to try the Grados with other 12ax7 tubes, but they are so fine with the Sylvania I may not switch it out for a while. I have not tried the G cush yet either, but so far so good! This is the setupImac>alac files>iBasso D7>HA540>PS500). It really bugs me that in a city the size of Phoenix I could not find one dealer with any Grado headphones so it was a gamble to spend this much without having ever heard a Grado - but thanks to all you fans who post on Head-Fi I am glad I took the plunge on the PS500.


----------



## Focker

Congrats, DB! The PS500s are currently my favorite phone...and I think your feedback is spot on. For anyone who wants to have a Grado as part of their headphone collection, the 500s are a fantastic choice.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> I would have never guessed English wasn't your first language, Stacker...I have a ton of respect for those from other countries who have learned English so well...I have a basic knowledge of Spanish, but am nowhere near fluent. I think the ability to speak more than one language is very cool.


 
   
  Thanks for the kind words Focker


----------



## CrystalT

I have a question for other owners:
   
  Why do you guys always say you listen to "metal" or "rock?" Learn to be more specific. Subgenres are everything when it comes to finding out exactly what you want. If you say you listen to metal, and I recommend Grados, but you REALLY listen to Drone, Sludge, or Funeral doom, for example, Grados would sound like ****.
   
  And Rock? What kind? I can't imagine Grados performing well on most oldschool punk/hardcore punk tracks, or black sabbath, or anything else in those similar genres. It doesn't perform well on a lot of my poppier MaSu tracks, like Hero, SidStyler, etc.
   
  What about rap/rock? It doesn't perform well with beastieboys, kid rock, or RATM.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> I have a question for other owners:
> 
> Why do you guys always say you listen to "metal" or "rock?" Learn to be more specific. Subgenres are everything when it comes to finding out exactly what you want. If you say you listen to metal, and I recommend Grados, but you REALLY listen to Drone, Sludge, or Funeral doom, for example, Grados would sound like ****.
> 
> ...


 
   
   Depends - vocal numbers like 'Watcha Want' can be a little in your face but if we're talking about the instrumental
   stuff - 'In Sound from the Way Out' - this sounds great, Grados do funk justice.
   
   Cover in French too - tres cool


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





raziel980 said:


> I'd like to chime in and ask;
> 
> How many of you SR80 users listen to Jazz/Vocal Jazz ? and what are your thoughts/impressions on how they handle it?
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hi - just my own experience.  I have a fwj 325i, and whilst I primarily use them for blues, acoustic and classic rock - I also use and enjoy them for jazz - mainly Diana Krall & Norah Jones, but also Mingus.  I use the L Cush - and really enjoy it.  Admittedly for Jazz, I probably go equal ear time between the 325is, my DT880 and HD600s. 
   
  Quote: 





crystalt said:


> <snip>If you're not satisfied with vocal/jazz, maybe it's because the Grados don't do that genre well? Just sell/return your SR80 and get something else. Also, TBH, I'd rather get the jumbos for something like Jazz.
> 
> Also Grado's imaging is pretty mediocre. I'm going to get some jumbos soon. Hope making them circumaural, and creating that soundchamber will help with imaging.


 
   
  I noticed a couple of times you mentioned getting jumbos for use with lower end Grados.  Have you actually tried it before?  I have - and wouldn't recommend it.  Whilst you gain comfort and sound-stage, my experience is that it takes the oomph out of the bass, sucks the mids out, and over accentuates the highs - making them very 'sizzly' and unpleasant.  My experience doing this was with a MS1i - which has a very forgiving high end and beautiful mids.  I know it's something that you have to try to appreciate - but I really wouldn't recommend it to others without trying first.  FWIW - others have had similar experience to mine - there were quite a few conversations on it in the various Grado threads.
   
  I'd imagine the reason they go so well with PS500 etc - is because the 500's seem to have more natural bottom end, and less pronounced top end (from what I've read).  Eventually I will get the PS500 & at that point I'll really look forward to trying the G cush/jumbos


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





agoston.berko said:


> YES !
> Grado headphones are unfussy... that's why it's so more economically to buy Grados.
> the only brand which can do that.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Curious - have you tried any of the other Beyer offerings?  I personally find the DT880 to be a nice companion to my 325is.


----------



## LCfiner

I got my PS1000 this morning. I’ve been going back and forth between the HP1000 and PS1000 for most of the day (with a little bit of PS500 on the side but it’s not quite on the same level).
   
  This is so tough. The PS1000 definitely has way more bass impact than the HP1000. at first, i thought it was bloated and unrealistic compared only to the HP1K, but I had to listen to my living room speakers for a few minutes to recalibrate my expectations. the PS1000 bass has a similar feel and impact and is actually very respectable and more true to the recording than the HP1000, imo.
   
  PS1000 also has taller and wider soundstage, as expected. I also noticed that the slight glare on high-mids and low treble that I still heard a little on the HP1000 is gone on the PS1000. it’s a very smooth headphone in that regard. No loud, drawn out vowels in my test songs ever made me wince or think there was a ringing or resonance.
   
  BUT! it has a sibilance in the high treble that is a _bit_ nasty. shows up with cymbals mostly but also some vocal “sss” sounds. it’s a little grating. the HP1000 is much easier and smoother with these sounds. However, I found a small 3 dB EQ at around 6 to 8 kHz on the PS1000 is enough to reduce the sibilance to acceptable levels.
   
  Anyway, I’m still going back and forth with these two headphones. I still have a soft spot for the HP1000 and its neutrality and amazing mids. But the PS1000 comes very close to matching the mids while adding better bass and a larger soundstage, it’s only _clear_ weakness to my ears is the high treble sibilance that I can mostly EQ out. comfort is not an issue with a padded headphone lounge headband I installed. 
   
  I’m not sure which one to keep... what a great dilemma to have, right? There’ll be more listening tomorrow.


----------



## Focker

Can you offer a bit more feedback about the comparison of the PS1000s to the PS500s? Is the PS1k a significant upgrade to your ears? Cause I LOVE the 500s...but have my eyes on the 1ks, of course


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





focker said:


> Can you offer a bit more feedback about the comparison of the PS1000s to the PS500s? Is the PS1k a significant upgrade to your ears? Cause I LOVE the 500s...but have my eyes on the 1ks, of course


 
   
  a lot of this will mimic my comments compared to the HP1000
   
  PS500 still has that glare on high mids that sounds like a spotlight is being placed on a couple frequencies (see my older posts in this thread for examples). not noticeable in every song but it’s there regardless. PS1000 has none of that. very smooth with no glare on any vocals that I have found.
   
  PS1000 has a wider soundstage than the PS500 that separates instruments more in the soundscape. And that has an impact on the bass, too. the ps500 bass is very punchy and strong but it’s very much directed right at your ears. the huge bowls on the PS1000 lets the bass feel more speaker-like and non directional. I also think this space lets the bass feel more textured and realistic than the PS500 which is thumpier.
   
  But the PS1000 has a sibilance with cymbals that I don’t find on the PS500.
   
  Overall, I prefer the PS1000 but the PS500 is still very good. let me put it this way, I don’t consider the PS1000 to be worth almost 3 times the price of the PS500. 
   
  I have not listened to both side by side enough to notice differences in grain or detail retrieval but I may do more testing of that nature later this week.


----------



## Focker

Interesting...I definitely understand that they aren't 3x better...but what would you say to someone who really loves the 500s? Do you think they would be even happier with the 1000s?


----------



## LCfiner

They are better than the PS500 in easily recognizable areas like soundstage and bass quality. If you have a lot of music that benefits from large soundstage representation then they might make you happier, sure. I can’t comment about detail retrieval or speed of the two headphones. I’ve been listening too casually today to notice.
   
  The treble is the biggest difference between the PS500 and PS1K. I need to EQ the treble around 8kHz down a few dB, whereas the PS500 doesn’t need this. (I don’t know if the glare on the PS500 can be EQd out without sucking out the mids). So maybe if most of your music is hard driving rock with lots of cymbal crashes and no real need for soundstage, then the PS1000 wouldn’t be better than the PS500.


----------



## Focker

Excellent feedback, LCF...much appreciated


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> I have a question for other owners:
> 
> Why do you guys always say you listen to "metal" or "rock?" Learn to be more specific. Subgenres are everything when it comes to finding out exactly what you want. If you say you listen to metal, and I recommend Grados, but you REALLY listen to Drone, Sludge, or Funeral doom, for example, Grados would sound like ****.
> 
> ...


 
  As far as metal goes for me I like thrash, old Metallica, Slayer, Anthrax, a bit of Megadave. I also like newer stuff like TOOL, Pantera, LOG, SYL, Meshuggah, BLS, Mastodon, Goatwhore, etc. I also like classic rock, ala, Sabbath, Hendrix, Cream, Clapton, Jeff Beck, SRV, Pink Floyd, etc. I also love acoustic jazz such as Mile, Monk, Mingus, etc.
   
  That is a smattering of what I like and what I listen to. I do not listen to hip hop, rap, or any kind of heavy bass music. For all the music that I have put through my 80i I have only found ONE album that I wasn't impressed with the sound. And even that I think I was just in a crap mood, so that had a big influence on my listening experience.
   
  The other thing with Grados and any headphone for that matter, they are only going to sound as good as what you're feeding it. That includes the cd or lp and how it was mastered/recorded, the source/amp/dac you are using. Garbage in, garbage out.
   
  Grados do tend to sound decent out of pretty much anything, BUT, I have heard that they do scale well as your equipment gets better.
   
  Sorry I got off on a bit of a tangent there. I hope that helps rather than hinders.
   
  Cheers,
  Dan


----------



## Focker

"Goatwhore"???  LMAO


----------



## musiclover666

What's so funny?


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> I got my PS1000 this morning. I’ve been going back and forth between the HP1000 and PS1000 for most of the day (with a little bit of PS500 on the side but it’s not quite on the same level).
> 
> This is so tough. The PS1000 definitely has way more bass impact than the HP1000. at first, i thought it was bloated and unrealistic compared only to the HP1K, but I had to listen to my living room speakers for a few minutes to recalibrate my expectations. the PS1000 bass has a similar feel and impact and is actually very respectable and more true to the recording than the HP1000, imo.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Congrats on the PS-1000,it's interresting to read your impressions regarding the PS-500/1000 and the HP-1000,i realize that not many people have the opportunity to compare them,especially with the HP-1000 beeing so scarce,i had the PS-500 for about two weeks before i got the urge to get the PS-1000,and i'm glad i did.
   
  My impressions are similar to yours regarding the PS-1000's bass and soundstage,but i don't hear that ''glare'' you're describing,as i've said in another post,i have yet to find somethig wrong with them. 
   
  Regarding your dilemma about wich one to keep,i'm glad i don't have to make that decision,i love my HP-1000 and they're not going anywhere soon.
   
  I know Focker is on the fence regarding the PS-1000,so at the risk of repeating myself,i still think that the PS-500's are one of the two best buys among the current Grado line,i find that their bass extension,and very present lower mids,give's them have a warm compelling sound,the PS-1000 are more neutral,they have a bigger soundstage,and a more extended airy treble.Now for the million dollar question ''would you be happier with the PS-1000'',well,only you,can answer that question,but as far as i'm concerned,i don't regret my decision.


----------



## Focker

I'm almost sure that I'm going to go with the PS1000s in a few months. The one thing that's both good and bad is that the money part isn't the main factor in my decision, so the premium I would pay to jump to the 1ks isn't a huge deal. (I say i'ts both good and bad because if I had my choice, I'd still be married and be a stepfather and spending my disposable income on them...but since that's not how it went down, I tend to have a fair bit of disposable income to spend on myself.)  So in the end I don't see any reason NOT to jump to the flagships, although Ill likely enjoy the 500s a bit longer before I do. Several of you guys have offered very reliable feedback for me, so that's why I'm always picking your brains and asking about these comparisons...many of us are enthusiastic about our Grados, but one of the things I really like about this forum is that the opinions presented are typically very well-balanced and honest. When I first signed up here, it was really hard to navigate through all the extreme views, both positive and negative. With my fellow Grado lovers, I've found a higher percentage of folks who seem a bit more grounded in the way they approach things...that's been very helpful. 
   
  One other thing I'm curious about...how much heavier are the PS1ks compared to the PS500s and/or other Grado models?


----------



## devouringone3

I would keep the HP-1000. The PS-1000 will be easier to re-buy if you ever feel like so.
   
  The HP-1000 are neutral and good with every genre in my opinion... but I also think that Grados in general are good with every genres you make them play.
   
  It was Tyll Hertsens in a very old review that said, "these headphones are good for rock", but he only implied "rocking with them on on your head" because they were lightweight or something like that. Anyway he wasn't referring to Rock the musical genre or the Grado sound.
   
  Since then people have been saying that Grados are good for rock. I think that both could be a coincidence and that they really are good "with rock" and "for rock-ing", but we'd need to ask John Grado if he likes to listen to rock himself to be sure, since he's the one who voiced almost all of our Grado headphones.
   
   


crystalt said:


> Oh, and to those who think the Grados lack the bass necessary for the various sub-genres: Your knowledge of frequencies is flawed. A full low-end RUINS fast-paced music, and congests the rest of the music. What's important to things like power metal, progressive metal, thrash, death, black, etc is accuracy, speed, attack, and punch.


 
   
  Low bass reproduction is only the reproduction of the lowest frequencies of the sound recorded, we're not talking about boomy or bloated bass. Tight bass doesn't overshadows, step-onto, nor it congests fast-paced music.. it's a natural sound.
   
  With good bass, fast-paced music will give fast-paced bass, that's how I see it.
   
  You have different hair cells in your cochlea to perceive all of the audible frequency bands, I cannot see a scenario where less frequency response extension would be better. Of course, ask to your headphone, can you deal with such extension/such a power? As long as you control your highs, keep your bass fast (these regions don't need accentuation either), extension is a good thing in my book. Not many headphones seem to do it right though.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





focker said:


> a higher percentage of folks who seem a bit more grounded in the way they approach things...that's been very helpful.
> 
> One other thing I'm curious about...*how much heavier are the PS1ks compared to the PS500s and/or other Grado models? *


 
   
   Night and day Focker - you will realise this yourself when you get them - the PS1000's tip the scales at 600grams including
   the full weight of the cable - they easily hold another title - _*'Most clumsy flagship that must be handled with care'*_
   
   Failure to do so results in nasty clanging of the chromed cups - cannot imagine that would be good for the finish of
   the 'phones or the drivers for that matter.


----------



## devouringone3

.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Night and day Focker - you will realise this yourself when you get them - the PS1000's tip the scales at 600grams including
> the full weight of the cable - they easily hold another title - _*'Most clumsy flagship that must be handled with care'*_
> 
> Failure to do so results in nasty clanging of the chromed cups - cannot imagine that would be good for the finish of
> the 'phones or the drivers for that matter.


 
   
   
  Any idea what the weight of the PS500s are? Or maybe the 325s? 
   
  I didn't even think about how the rotating ear cups may result in the clanging effect...good call


----------



## agoston.berko

ps1000 is not comfortable enough for long sessions.
  but you have to decribe what is "long".
  i would say it's actually short.
  for me 30 minutes.
  after that: PAIN !
   
  too much weight, too hard materials, too warm, cable too big, chunky.
   
  i sold it, and bought hf2


----------



## shimmer n roar

it's heartening to see that the maligned ps1000 is considered worthy of comparison with the legendary hp1000 by people who have heard both. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for those of you who have, does one sound any more resolving and have greater clarity than the other?


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





shimmer n roar said:


> it's heartening to see that the maligned ps1000 is considered worthy of comparison with the legendary hp1000 by people who have heard both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Wow!,the PS-1000 surely stirr up some strong comments,regarding the weight issue,i don't know if it's because i'm used to the weight of my fairly heavy HP-1000,but i find that it's not the actual weight per say that bothers me,it's more the way it's distributed,since most of it is on the outside of the cups,far away from the ears,they tend to want to slip off my head if i lean back too much,and,or too fast in my chair,my listening sessions usually last about an hour,but i've had them on over an hour and a half watching concerts without having to take pain medication,or go see a chiropractor,reading some posts,it's a wonder some of them made it out alive,i'm kidding of course.
   
  As for the way they compare to the HP-1000,i consider myself an HP-1000 fan,not an HP-1000 fanboy,this means i can stay objective in my comments,and altough the HP-1000 are great headphones,the PS-1000 are,i believe,even better,they have better bass extension,a similar neutral midrange,a bit more treble extension,and a bigger soundstage,it's not that the HP-1000's do anything wrong,far from it,in fact everything they do is right,it's just that the PS-1000 do even more,now,i know that the HP-1000 have a cult status for some peoples,so please don't be offended by my comments,this is just my opinion,take it with a grain of salt.
   
  I have to say,reading some comments,i find some peoples really have a biased opinion about the brands,or models of headphones that they own,and sometimes write very offensive comments,i have no problem giving credit to other Grado models,or even other brands when it's due,i'll be the first to say that,having heard all of these,Senns HD-700/800,Audez LCR 2/3,AKG 701,Beyerdynamics T1,Hi-Fi Man HE-400/HE-6,Stax 007,etc...are all great headphones,but in the end,aside from a few fortunate peoples,we have to make choices,i just happend like Grados better,also,i consider myself lucky that my dealer let's me take home any model i want to compare,but some don't have that chance,and they rely totally on other peoples experiences,so i try to stay objective in my comment.


----------



## bbophead

I've equipped both my 325i's and PS500's with G-Cush's.  The comfort and soundstage are the main reasons I like this combination.  Several times I've compared the stock pads with the G-Cush's and I don't hear the bass suck out or the tinny treble that I keep reading about.  One day I sure would like to compare the G-Cush'd PS500's to the PS1000's.  I don't know that my dealer will ever bring in a pair of 1000's but maybe I'll get lucky at a meet someday.  At the moment, I seem to be enjoying my 325i's more than the 500's with my Woo WA6 (wonderful amp).  Lately, the 500's just seem to have a little too much low-mid bass than I prefer but that could change, of course.  Usually the pair I have on my noggin are the ones I like best.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





> i know that the HP-1000 have a cult status for some peoples,so please don't be offended by my comments,this is just my opinion,take it with a grain of salt.


 
  Your opinion is as valid as anyone else's since it is based on headphones that you own and have spent time with. If they are different from others, so be it.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> I've equipped both my 325i's and PS500's with G-Cush's.  The comfort and soundstage are the main reasons I like this combination.  Several times I've compared the stock pads with the G-Cush's and I don't hear the bass suck out or the tinny treble that I keep reading about.  One day I sure would like to compare the G-Cush'd PS500's to the PS1000's.  I don't know that my dealer will ever bring in a pair of 1000's but maybe I'll get lucky at a meet someday.  At the moment, I seem to be enjoying my 325i's more than the 500's with my Woo WA6 (wonderful amp).  Lately, the 500's just seem to have a little too much low-mid bass than I prefer but that could change, of course.  Usually the pair I have on my noggin are the ones I like best.


 
   
  I believe that the SR325i's and the PS-500 represent the two extremes among Grado headphones,with the SR325i sounding the brightest and the PS-500 sounding the warmest,i'm not surprised that you prefer your 325's with the Woo WA6,beeing a tube amp,it probably takes the edge off the 325's just enough to make magic happen,about the PS-500 i noticed that low mid bass emphasis too,i think it hads warmth to the sound especially voices wich tend to have a lot of body,i think that the 500's would sound great on a brighter sounding system,and would be better served by a solid state amp.


----------



## Magick Man

Not all tube amps are warm. My SLI-80 in ultra linear mode is brighter and edgier than most SS amps that I've heard.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





magick man said:


> Not all tube amps are warm. My SLI-80 in ultra linear mode is brighter and edgier than most SS amps that I've heard.


 
   
  I was speaking in general,i think you'll agree that most tube amps tend to have a ''warmer'' sound than solid state's do,but,obviously,there are exeptions.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I believe that the SR325i's and the PS-500 represent the two extremes among Grado headphones,with the SR325i sounding the brightest and the PS-500 sounding the warmest,i'm not surprised that you prefer your 325's with the Woo WA6,beeing a tube amp,it probably takes the edge off the 325's just enough to make magic happen,about the PS-500 i noticed that low mid bass emphasis too,i think it hads warmth to the sound especially voices wich tend to have a lot of body,i think that the 500's would sound great on a brighter sounding system,and would be better served by a solid state amp.


 
  I also have a Peachtree Nova. The 500 sounds pretty much the same on it, tube or no tube. I'll check it out more closely just to be sure.


----------



## stacker45

I know that this is way off topic,and i sincerely don't want to bore anyone,but this story has a happy ending,and since i find that peoples in this thread are very nice and respectfull in their comments,i don't mind posting this.
   
  I have Crohn's deseise,and five years ago,i almost died from it when my bowels riped open three feet long,after an emergency surgery,i woke in I.C.U. the next morning,with a big scar,a bag on my abdomen,and missing 160 cm of intestines,but thanks to the good judgement of the surgeon that was on call that night,i'm still alive,and very gratefull to that women.
   
  This experience has given me a new perspective on life,i'm passionnate about a few things,animals,cars,reading,and of course music,so there is not a day that goes by when i don't consider myself lucky to have the means to own what i consider to be very decent equipement,wich makes me able to enjoy this wondefull hobby to a satisfactory level,and i try never to lose sight,that while i worry about sound quality,some peoples worry about putting food on their table.
   
  Now,back to headphones,i noticed that there has been many posts lately regarding the PS-1000's having sibilance issues,i usually don't compare my headphones,switching back and forth,i usually grab a pair,and keep them on for the whole listening session.
   
  Tonight i started listening to Patricia Barber's Verse SACD,with my PS,1000 on my vintage Yamaha CA-610II,and Yamaha DVD-S1800,the amp is not set to ''flat'',it's set up for my Paradigm Atom monitors V-6 speakers,so i've added a little bass and treble,and i noticed some sibilance in hes voice with the PS-1000,then i had to pause the cd to take some medications,so i figured i'd switch to the HP-1000 just for fun,and the first thing i noticed was the bass,the PS-1000 has much more bass extension,second was the fact that they exhibited a bit less sibilance,and finally the sounstage wasn't as wide as the PS-1000's.
   
  Later,using the same SACD,i fired up my ''main'' system,a Yamaha DVD-S 2700,and a Musical Fidelity X-CAN V-2,wich has stock JAN Phillips 6922 tubes,and the result was very different,no more sibilance,better controlled bass and an even wider and deeper soundstage,it sounded so good,that didn't want to switch back to the HP-1000,
   
  To me,this just confirmes that system synergy is the most important thing,


----------



## pcf

Thanks for sharing your story with us. Hope you stay healthy and enjoy your music.
  The sibilance problem with the PS1000 could also be a result of product variation within the same model. I suspect that there might be some " bad pairs" that have the said issue, especially from the earlier production. Of course I am not sure but I have heard a few pairs and one or two of them do sound different.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> This experience has given me a new perspective on life,i'm passionnate about a few things,animals,cars,reading,and of course music,so there is not a day that goes by when i don't consider myself lucky to have the means to own what i consider to be very decent equipement,wich makes me able to enjoy this wondefull hobby to a satisfactory level,and i try never to lose sight,that while i worry about sound quality,some peoples worry about putting food on their table.


 
   
  That's very true, and places like Head-Fi are the best place to forget about such facts.
   
  We all own more headphones and sound quality than one really need to appreciate music.
   
  We hunt for strong headphones while others hunt for food... we're so bored, we have so much money
   
   
  We also tend to take our health for granted, not knowing how people like you have survived to a disease, owe their life to medecine, and need to take pills. I think that it's good to be exposed to all the unfairness, inequalities of our world, eat a reality sandwich, but most of the internet isn't about that. It's a wall of information deprived of emotion, individuality or compassion. It only cares for your productivity, or your jokes.
   
  I see Head-Fi like a consumer association: we fight against bad headphones, help people getting the best out of their money, (yes), but at the end of the day all we cared for and talked about is a type of consumable good: headphones (and headphones-related). We will ask a newcomer about his favored musical genre, but not about his personality, because that's just how we do it.
   
  I think that if you want to be happy in this "hobby" you absolutely need to consult your personality, at one point or another, in order to avoid becoming a failed audiophile, or to recover from failing at it. You need to know what you want (or "know yourself"), and realize that the quantity of sound quality ("SQ") isn't all that matters about a headphone (you said synergy, I also think that is very important, comfort should be important also; for some people the look of a headphone is a reigning priority; and me, I like the "rarity" more than most), even though it seems to be Head-Fi.org's sole opinion. Finally, even the most "end-all-games" rig isn't going to protect you from Crohn's disease , so enjoy your current rig while you can.
   
  Anyway I'm thinking of a bunch of new things right now.. you've definitely helped me (and the others to come) to appreciate more what I have. Thank you for sharing your episode, your retrospective on it, in relation to the hobby.


----------



## Focker

Stacker: Wow, that's a pretty amazing experience you had! I'm an RN so I was particularly interested to hear about your experience. I'm thankful for that surgeon, as well!  You make a great point about perspective, and that's part of the reason why I find so much of the banter among members of this site to be so foolish, and when I find myself getting sucked into it I sometimes need to take a step back. Everything is relative, of course, and people aren't really thinking much beyond their audio concerns when posting here, but honestly when it all comes down to it, all the headphone wars and people who argue with one another over their audio choices and opinions are just silly compared to some of the real life concerns and challenges that we face. I definitely have always appreciated your posts here and now I can see part of the reason why you exhibit such a mature and helpful nature. I truly hope you never have a complication like that again from your chronic health issue...that was a close call for sure. 
   
  Very interesting feedback about the system synergy. I spent quite a long time working on that with regard to my home audio system, but when it comes to my headphone rig I'm still pretty much getting my feet wet. Even though I'm not quite ready to pull the trigger on the PS1ks, I think I'm going to call my dealer and arrange an audition soon. He expressed willingness to order a demo pair of any Grado model(s) I was interested in, so I think I need to take him up on that.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> That's very true, and places like Head-Fi are the best place to forget about such facts.
> 
> We all own more headphones and sound quality than one really need to appreciate music.
> 
> ...


 
   
   Top post - insight of the day and so very true


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Top post - insight of the day and so very true


 
   
  Thank you! I've just re-wrote (and added) some parts though, you might want to read it again, lol


----------



## MuppetFace

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> I see Head-Fi like a consumer association: we fight against bad headphones, help people getting the best out of their money, (yes), but at the end of the day all we cared for and talked about is a type of consumable good: headphones (and headphones-related). We will ask a newcomer about his favored musical genre, but not about his personality, because that's just how we do it.


 
   
  Your post is very well articulated, and I agree with most of it. However I'd say that head-fi does foster some genuinely enjoyable social interaction for some. On some parts of the forums we talk just as much about other facets of ourselves as we do headphones, and I've gained some nice acquaintances---and some genuine friends---from my time here. This is all the more true when one goes to headphone meets.
   
  Yes, this is primarily a place of consumerism, as this is primarily a hobby that centers around consumerism, but there IS a strong social element to headphone listening. It strikes me as ironic, given that headphone listening is by its nature a somewhat private affair. Yet people can come together in their shared passion for it. Perhaps it speaks to that facet of ourselves that desires to share our subjective experience, the desire to overcome the notion that we're all islands unto ourselves. That's really the appeal of music in general: we can all be listening to the same thing, but we're each experiencing it often in subtly---sometimes in profoundly---different ways, yet there is still a connection in the enjoyment of the act that transcends the divide.


----------



## shimmer n roar

geez, i only come here for the cans. what's wrong with me?


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





shimmer n roar said:


> geez, i only come here for the cans. what's wrong with me?


 
  You must be "normal".


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





shimmer n roar said:


> geez, i only come here for the cans. what's wrong with me?


 
  Haha nothing is wrong with you. While this is a great resource for people to learn about headphones, its also a great place for people to talk about the hobby that they love. There is a great sense of community here at Head-Fi, but not everyone has to take a part in it to the extent that some users do.


----------



## Gwarmi

It is not always useful (or nice for that matter ) to categorize but here's a small snap-shot of how I see most Head-Fiers
   
   1) *The Lurker* - rarely posts, may or may not be into Head-Fi for a long period of time.
   
   2) *The Dasher* - gets in, gets out - these folk are on a mission, they need answers fast and once obtained, rarely do they re-surface.
   
   3) *The Stayer* - those who start off where we all begin at zero posts and gradually go through the Head-Fi experience gradually,
       reaching their own zenith - what ever that may be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   I'll also add a fourth
   
   4) *The Helper* - Kudos going out to the likes of '*Malveaux*' and many others who dedicate a lot of their time going through threads
       concerning Head-Fi beginner queries and questions - their expertise and time is what makes this place go round.


----------



## stacker45

Wow! i didn't expect this kind of reaction from my post,you guys have Class with a big C,and i'm genuinely touched by you're compassion,and obvious maturity.
   
  Back on topic now,sort of,i just want to say that i'm as impressed with my SR80i as i am with my PS1000,the reason is,it's one thing to built a great sounding headphone that sells for $1800,but to built some very good sounding ones for $140,to me,is nothing short of amazing,by the way,i paid $107 + tax for mine,brand new,at this price,i swear, i almost feel like i stole the damn things,and i'm not kidding when i say that if the SR80i were the only headphone that,for some reason, i would be able to keep,i'd still be a happy camper.


----------



## Focker

Totally agree about the 80s, Stacker...as noted in my sig, they changed the game for me with regard to headphone listening 
   
  Just FYI, I was checking with Grado about a couple things today and one thing I asked them was whether or not the request could be made for John and/or Joe to sign a pair of PS1000s if I were to order them from my local dealer. They said that would be no problem at all, so I think when I order my pair I will request that just as an added touch. 
   
  The main thing I asked them about was the comment made in another thread about the PS1000 drivers being just a modified version of the same drivers in the PS500s. Grado Labs said that was completely false and that the drivers in the respective models were "completely different".


----------



## stacker45

If you can get a signed pair of PS-1000,altough i'd be surprised if Joe would put is signature on a pair that was desined by John,because from what i understand,Joe and John,have a different philosophy when it comes to desining headphones,nevertheless,something tells me that they would probabably worth more than the regular price in a not so distant future,i really hope you get them and,if you do,i hope you'll post pics.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> If you can get a signed pair of PS-1000,altough i'd be surprised if Joe would put is signature on a pair that was desined by John,because from what i understand,Joe and John,have a different philosophy when it comes to desining headphones,nevertheless,something tells me that they would probabably worth more than the regular price in a not so distant future,i really hope you get them and,if you do,i hope you'll post pics.


 
   
  Yeah, they did say that Joe is almost never on-site these days, so between that and the point you make, I may end up with just John. That would be okay with me, especially since it was John's design (?) that has really turned me on to the Grados to begin with. First thing I'd probably do is have Larry at headphile build me another custom stand specifically for the PS1ks, and then I'll take lots of pics to share with my Grado-loving brothers (and sisters!)


----------



## pcf

Joe Grado has retired and now lives in South Carolina. John is the one who is running Grado Labs.


----------



## snapple10

Quote: 





focker said:


> Yeah, they did say that Joe is almost never on-site these days, so between that and the point you make, I may end up with just John. That would be okay with me, especially since it was John's design (?) that has really turned me on to the Grados to begin with. First thing I'd probably do is have Larry at headphile build me another custom stand specifically for the PS1ks, and then I'll take lots of pics to share with my Grado-loving brothers (and sisters!)


 
  means a lot acknowledging that there are few sisters here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  this one likes pics too


----------



## Gradofan2

Well... I'll soon be able to see how my PS500's compare to... the PS1000's, which are "on they're way."  
   
  We'll see...


----------



## desertblues

Speaking of PS500's, I am enjoying mine more every time I listen. I did not expect that they would love tubes - I thought they were more tuned for solid state. As I related in a previous post, I'm using a nos 7025 Sylvania (12ax7) and the sound is outstanding! I think these are only going to get better with more time, they are already becoming my favorite cans! Tried the large bowls today, they really do increase the soundstage and bring out the sound of background singers and even cymbals, but I think I prefer the stock cushions-more dynamic midrange and presence. I guess I'm gonna be a Grado fan!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





snapple10 said:


> means a lot acknowledging that there are few sisters here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Wouldn't be the same without you ladies


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





desertblues said:


> Speaking of PS500's, I am enjoying mine more every time I listen. I did not expect that they would love tubes - I thought they were more tuned for solid state. As I related in a previous post, I'm using a nos 7025 Sylvania (12ax7) and the sound is outstanding! I think these are only going to get better with more time, they are already becoming my favorite cans! Tried the large bowls today, they really do increase the soundstage and bring out the sound of background singers and even cymbals, but I think I prefer the stock cushions-more dynamic midrange and presence. I guess I'm gonna be a Grado fan!


 
   
  So far, there is really only one thing about the PS500s I don't like...the fact that they make it hard to enjoy my 325s anymore   
   
  I will be the first to admit there is not a DRASTIC departure from the 325s to the 500s, but the differences that are there are very important, IMO. One of the smartest things I ever heard in audio was how it's often much easier to appreciate differences when you remove something as opposed to adding it. When I first added room treatments to my home theater a few years ago, it made a very significant improvement. When i removed them, it was shocking. Same with headphones. When I first got the 500s, I really liked them a lot but at the time it didn't seem like a huge jump. But now, going back to the 325s, as much as I loved them before (and I still think they are a great headphone at their price point), it's just not the same at all. The 500s are just a really nice set of cans.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





focker said:


> So far, there is really only one thing about the PS500s I don't like...the fact that they make it hard to enjoy my 325s anymore
> 
> I will be the first to admit there is not a DRASTIC departure from the 325s to the 500s, but the differences that are there are very important, IMO. *One of the smartest things I ever heard in audio was how it's often much easier to appreciate differences when you remove something as opposed to adding it. *When I first added room treatments to my home theater a few years ago, it made a very significant improvement. When i removed them, it was shocking. Same with headphones. When I first got the 500s, I really liked them a lot but at the time it didn't seem like a huge jump. But now, going back to the 325s, as much as I loved them before (and I still think they are a great headphone at their price point), it's just not the same at all. The 500s are just a really nice set of cans.


 
   
   Totally agree - at head-fi meets - many if not most like to demo their gear by gradually adding on the ancillaries
   in an attempt to show an improvement.
   
   I'm the exact opposite like you - hear the rig with all the goodies eg, nice Nordost power cords, Audiophilleo,
   nice USB cable, entry mid range RCA or XLR cables - and then BOOM! - back to PC IEC power, a $4.00 printer
   USB cable, no Audiophilleo - and even with software playback jumping away from something specialized like
   J PLAY back to standard old crappy iTunes.
   
   Big difference on most rigs - especially if the single recording selected is of very high quality!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Totally agree - at head-fi meets - many if not most like to demo their gear by gradually adding on the ancillaries
> in an attempt to show an improvement.
> 
> I'm the exact opposite like you - hear the rig with all the goodies eg, nice Nordost power cords, Audiophilleo,
> ...


 
   
   
  Yep, it really is pretty drastic sometimes...I will never sell my 80s, but I put my 325s up on my Amazon seller account...I would rather help someone else enjoy them and pick up a little money to put toward the PS1ks. I love the 325s, I just don't think I'll use them much anymore. The 500s have totally ruined me for the 325s lol.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> So far, there is really only one thing about the PS500s I don't like...the fact that they make it hard to enjoy my 325s anymore
> 
> I will be the first to admit there is not a DRASTIC departure from the 325s to the 500s, but the differences that are there are very important, IMO. One of the smartest things I ever heard in audio was how it's often much easier to appreciate differences when you remove something as opposed to adding it. When I first added room treatments to my home theater a few years ago, it made a very significant improvement. When i removed them, it was shocking. Same with headphones. When I first got the 500s, I really liked them a lot but at the time it didn't seem like a huge jump. But now, going back to the 325s, as much as I loved them before (and I still think they are a great headphone at their price point), it's just not the same at all. The 500s are just a really nice set of cans.


 
   
  What i like most about listening with headphone is the ''submerge'' like feeling a good pair of headphones can provide,but for this to happend they have to get out of the way,and let you get into the music,and,for me,the PS-500 is one of those,i believe that their slightly roled off treble contributes to that,and even i i only had them for two weeks,no matter what i listened to,i was able to get to that trans like state,i also feel the same way about my HP/PS1000.Grado's got a real winner on their hands with the PS500.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





focker said:


> Yep, it really is pretty drastic sometimes...I will never sell my 80s, but I put my 325s up on my Amazon seller account...I would rather help someone else enjoy them and pick up a little money to put toward the PS1ks. I love the 325s, I just don't think I'll use them much anymore. The 500s have totally ruined me for the 325s lol.


 
   
   In the same boat - felt guilty the other night staring at the dust gathering on the shells of my 325i - they're a good headphone but I just don't find them on my head
   anymore given that the RS1i and PS1000 live on stands next door.


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> In the same boat - felt guilty the other night staring at the dust gathering on the shells of my 325i - they're a good headphone but I just don't find them on my head
> anymore given that the RS1i and PS1000 live on stands next door.


 
  Wish I had some extra cash, I would gladly take them off your hands. 325is will be my next and most expensive headphone purchase to date. Oh well, some day soon.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> What i like most about listening with headphone is the ''submerge'' like feeling a good pair of headphones can provide,but for this to happend they have to get out of the way,and let you get into the music,and,for me,the PS-500 is one of those,i believe that their slightly roled off treble contributes to that,and even i i only had them for two weeks,no matter what i listened to,i was able to that trans like state,i also feel the same way about my HP/PS1000.Grado's got a real winner on their hands with the PS500.


 
   
  it is really addicting, I know exactly what you mean. When I first listened to the 80s, it was almost like an ethereal type of experience. It sounded to me like the air was energized with the sounds, not that I had headphones on. It's similar to how I feel about Magnepans. The speakers sort of disappear and what you're left with is just the experience. Between the airy-ness and all the details I was hearing, I was hooked. The 500s do that for me on an entirely new level...I really hope I have yet another level awaiting me with the PS1ks!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> In the same boat - felt guilty the other night staring at the dust gathering on the shells of my 325i - they're a good headphone but I just don't find them on my head
> anymore given that the RS1i and PS1000 live on stands next door.


 
  Heck yeah, as good as the 325s are, that's pretty stiff competition for them lol.


----------



## CrystalT

Doing tthe quarter mod, I find that I've lost clarity and detail. imad.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> Wish I had some extra cash, I would gladly take them off your hands. 325is will be my next and most expensive headphone purchase to date. Oh well, some day soon.


 
   
   Only downer is that we could not be further apart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- you're in Edmonton, Canada and I'm in Melbourne, Australia -
   that would surely have to rank as one of the longest Grado can journeys in transit. But truth be told, I don't think I will ever
   sell my SR80i's or 325i's - none of my cans really apart from the AT-M50's which I know for sure will never ever see my
   noggin' again.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> In the same boat - felt guilty the other night staring at the dust gathering on the shells of my 325i - they're a good headphone but I just don't find them on my head
> anymore given that the RS1i and PS1000 live on stands next door.


 
  Send your 325i to Rhydon for a Magnum mod. They will find a way back to your head after that.


----------



## Chris_Himself

I'm officially selling my LCD-2 for high tier Grados. Thats how you know my Gradophilia is getting out of control. I swear it's almost sexual sometimes... I know my RS-2's catch me looking at them in a weird way sometimes at night.
   
  I'm going to miss detachable cables, but honestly I'm pretty guilty of drinking the kool-aid when it comes to gear. I've spent like the last couple months reading LCD-2 reviews and somehow convincing myself I'm wrong.. I went to a local Grado dealer, popped on 'dem RS-1's which I haven't honestly heard since like 2008, and I knew I was making the right choice.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Well, it's been a couple of weeks since I put my Grados up on the sale forums and so far, no success. But it's given me some time to think about why I love Grados, and its really the clarity that gets to me. The separation of instruments for Rock and Metal is just awesome, and the forwardness really puts me right there with the band. What about Grados makes you all gravitate towards them? And also, should I just keep these little buggers? I could really use the money, but no one seems to want to buy these right now anyway. What do you all think?


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> Well, it's been a couple of weeks since I put my Grados up on the sale forums and so far, no success. But it's given me some time to think about why I love Grados, and its really the clarity that gets to me. The separation of instruments for Rock and Metal is just awesome, and the forwardness really puts me right there with the band. What about Grados makes you all gravitate towards them? And also, should I just keep these little buggers? I could really use the money, but no one seems to want to buy these right now anyway. What do you all think?


 
  Why are you selling your 225i? Since buying my 80i none of my other headphones have gotten any head time, save for my JVC portables. The Grados just seem to do everything I like. Up front presentation, separation of instruments, exciting to listen to, bass qaulity not quantity, not fatiguing at all, sonically. I have finally found the right pads for comfort and SQ. Having auditioned Beyer, Senn, AKG, Shure, I have found my ideal mate in Grados for the rock, jazz and metal that I listen to. They are by no means a perfect hp, there is no such thing, for me they are the best hp I have and the ones I don't tire of listening to, and continue to hear new things in my music collection.
   
  Cheers,
  Dan


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> Why are you selling your 225i? Since buying my 80i none of my other headphones have gotten any head time, save for my JVC portables. The Grados just seem to do everything I like. Up front presentation, separation of instruments, exciting to listen to, bass qaulity not quantity, not fatiguing at all, sonically. I have finally found the right pads for comfort and SQ. Having auditioned Beyer, Senn, AKG, Shure, I have found my ideal mate in Grados for the rock, jazz and metal that I listen to. They are by no means a perfect hp, there is no such thing, for me they are the best hp I have and the ones I don't tire of listening to, and continue to hear new things in my music collection.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dan


 
  I am selling them to fund purchases of other kinds. I am taking a trip very soon and some extra cash would be nice. Also, I really want a subwoofer for my Audioengine A2s. Hehe. I do agree with everything you said though, and thats why I love Grados. There just hasn't been a set of cans that make my rock and metal sound so damn good.


----------



## desertblues

Quote: 





magick man said:


> Don't forget to get some G cushions, they really add an extra dimension to the PS500s.


 
   
  You were right MM, with further listening I am really liking the G cush! They definitely add soundstage and sound great with the right material. Glad I got 'em...


----------



## raziel980

Thought I'd update on my SR80i's.

 My ears are really warming up to the bass on these 80's. Whether it's the drivers or my ears breaking in, I'm hearing more low end everyday. I love how tight it is. There's _just_ enough boom to make Muse's Uprising sound amazing. The balance it shows in the first 60 seconds of that track is amazing.
   
  Despite all this, I'm still ever so tempted to start (carefully) poking holes in that white mesh  to see how much bottom end it gives them. I think I'll give them another week and take if from there. 

 As for an amp, It'll be at least another month til then as the partner's birthday is coming up.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> *I'm officially selling my LCD-2 for high tier Grados. *Thats how you know my Gradophilia is getting out of control. I swear it's almost sexual sometimes... I know my RS-2's catch me looking at them in a weird way sometimes at night.
> 
> I'm going to miss detachable cables, but honestly I'm pretty guilty of drinking the kool-aid when it comes to gear. I've spent like the last couple months reading LCD-2 reviews and somehow convincing myself I'm wrong.. I went to a local Grado dealer, popped on 'dem RS-1's which I haven't honestly heard since like 2008, and I knew I was making the right choice.


 
   
   Wow - whirlwind times - thought you were still in HiFiMan HE-500 country?
   
   Sorry mate, looks like I've missed some of your updates in other threads, did not know you were giving
   the Audeze a go.
   
   I sat there the other day giving the LCD2's and LCD3's a rip through a pretty tasty setup consisting of the
   Esoteric D07x DAC balanced out to a Ray Samuels Dark Star and for me personally, if the
   material was rap or anything electronic then they really did make a lot of sense - the way they conveyed
   pounding PraT and exuded 'the beats' on the track was in my opinion exemplary. The problem was when
   I reverted to more organic material like slow female vocals (particularly in a live setting) or jazz.
   
   I found them to be too subdued and missing a lot of atmosphere compared to the PS1000 or even
   the HD800, for the lack of better word - they were missing a 'natural sounding component'.
   
   The other issue is that the Audeze do change considerably from amp to amp - it is amazing
   to hear the same track on a LCD2/3 on let's say a warm, tubey Woo Audio WA2 and then
   quickly switch out to a Ray Samuels - the chase for big power on these cans is to ensure
   they sound clean with lots of pace and perfect timing - I believe it's their swan song - not
   the sound stage, nor the treble extension.


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





raziel980 said:


> Thought I'd update on my SR80i's.
> 
> My ears are really warming up to the bass on these 80's. Whether it's the drivers or my ears breaking in, I'm hearing more low end everyday. I love how tight it is. There's _just_ enough boom to make Muse's Uprising sound amazing. The balance it shows in the first 60 seconds of that track is amazing.
> 
> ...


 
  The white cloth covering the front of the cups is there just to protect anything from getting into the cups and causing a grattle. Some say that removing the white cloth gives a little more extension in the highs, I doubt it however. I kept mine there as I have two cats and a dog and I don't need any little flying fur getting in there and causing me grief. However, the holes that you speak of are actually on the inside of the cups, around the backs of the drivers. There are ten holes, covered by a very thin black fabric. If you get brave enough to open up your cans I would start with a couple of holes and poke them out with a ball point pen, less risk of puncturing the back of the driver. I tried it and went all the way up to ten holes. The effect is subtle in my opinion, even with all 10 holes punch, there is a bit more impact in the bass, more impact with kick drums and that sort of thing, nothing bloated or overblown.
   
  Have fun, and let us know how it sounds to you.
   
  Cheers,
  Dan


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> I am selling them to fund purchases of other kinds. I am taking a trip very soon and some extra cash would be nice. Also, I really want a subwoofer for my Audioengine A2s. Hehe. I do agree with everything you said though, and thats why I love Grados. There just hasn't been a set of cans that make my rock and metal sound so damn good.


 
  My A2s just died   I love these little speakers....they are about 2 years old, so I'm hoping AudioEngine can hook me up with some warranty coverage. These are the first powered speakers I've ever owned and I have used them in so many different applications.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





focker said:


> My A2s just died   I love these little speakers....they are about 2 years old, so I'm hoping AudioEngine can hook me up with some warranty coverage. These are the first powered speakers I've ever owned and I have used them in so many different applications.


 
  I am hoping they can hook you up as well! These little guys are seriously awesome.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> I am hoping they can hook you up as well! These little guys are seriously awesome.


 
  Thanks   I usually keep them in my home office, and a few months ago I picked up the PURE i-20 iPod dock. This PURE gadget has a built in DAC and pulls the bit perfect signal right off the iPod (thus bypassing the lower quality analog output of the iPod), so I was able to hear my apple lossless files in their full glory. Just this very simple system was so enjoyable, and that was due to the A2s more than anything else. If I want to have some good music or watch a movie with better sound at my lady friend's place, it's very easy to take the A2s with me and just run the analog outs of the blu-ray player into them. The audio is fantastic compared to just her tv audio (she doesn't want a full audio rig at her place). I can't really consider them underrated cause they seem to be very popular, so I'll just say that they easily compete with speakers costing just as much, but you have the added benefit of the amp section as well, which puts the value over the top. But I don't have to tell you that since you know just as well as I do how awesome they are


----------



## CrystalT

Circumaural modded my grados. They're extremely dark now. Any suggestions on how to achieve circumaural comfort without darkening the sound?
















Also, I modded the comfys, but something seems wrong about them. Overall sound just seems... wrong. Did I expose too much of the driver?






I'm going to buy new comfys this weekend. The stock sound was wonderful as is unmodded. 


Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> Circumaural modded my grados. They're extremely dark now. Any suggestions on how to achieve circumaural comfort without darkening the sound?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  You poked holes in the wrong place. You have to open up the cans and there are 10 holes around the back of the driver, those are the holes you want to punch out. The white fabric on the front is just there to keep hair and other nasties out of the cups. Grados are really picky about pads. Some people have had luck with the C-pad mod, but I head it is expensive. If you want circumaural you could try G-cush pads, but there again, they are designed for higher end Grados and tend to suck out all the bass and make the high end rather diffuse and tizzy from what I have heard. They are also expensive.
   
  I would say try some Senn 414 pads, they are pretty much as comfy as comfys, and they tend to open up the sound a bit and can be quarter modded with excellent results.
   
  Cheers,
  Dan


----------



## Posam

If you want curcumaural pads DO not, AT ALL, use pleather. You get the most bloated bass ever from that. I put xb500s pads on my RS1i once and...bass...


----------



## CrystalT

I punched holes there not to improve bass response, but because I read that liberating the grill tooth increases clarity. Out of curiosity, I cut out small holes just to test that theory, but no change.

Thanks for the info on pleather. What about velour? The problem with foam pads is that they really, really itch versus p/leather and Velour.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brooko

Try washing the pads in a mild detergent with a bit of fabric softener.  Rinse well and dry completely.
   
  If the comfies are still itchy - try the reverse quarter modded Senn 414 pads.


----------



## CrystalT

What do you mean by reverse? 

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zeinharis

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> Circumaural modded my grados. They're extremely dark now. Any suggestions on how to achieve circumaural comfort without darkening the sound?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  perhaps you should check this thread http://www.head-fi.org/t/323271/alessandro-ms1000-and-ms-ultimate-diy-modding-56k-warning or this http://www.head-fi.org/t/508459/sr60-mod#post_6871715
   
  awsome work there


----------



## Brooko

crystalt said:


> What do you mean by reverse?
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


   

   
  You cut a quarter sized hole in the pad - then put the pads on backwards (ie the headphones through the hole you've just made).
   
  Here's a good tutorial / demo (with pics) : http://benlimt.blogspot.co.nz/2011/06/grados-prestige-series-model-sr60i-and.html


----------



## CrystalT

This happened this morning through normal use. How were these held in? Just glue, or something? Let me know. I'm going to apply a light amount of super glue when I get to class. 

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





focker said:


> Thanks   I usually keep them in my home office, and a few months ago I picked up the PURE i-20 iPod dock. This PURE gadget has a built in DAC and pulls the bit perfect signal right off the iPod (thus bypassing the lower quality analog output of the iPod), so I was able to hear my apple lossless files in their full glory. Just this very simple system was so enjoyable, and that was due to the A2s more than anything else. If I want to have some good music or watch a movie with better sound at my lady friend's place, it's very easy to take the A2s with me and just run the analog outs of the blu-ray player into them. The audio is fantastic compared to just her tv audio (she doesn't want a full audio rig at her place). I can't really consider them underrated cause they seem to be very popular, so I'll just say that they easily compete with speakers costing just as much, but you have the added benefit of the amp section as well, which puts the value over the top. But I don't have to tell you that since you know just as well as I do how awesome they are


 
  You totally understand why these things rule! Let me know what happens with Audioengine. I really hope you can get your speakers back through warranty!


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> This happened this morning through normal use. How were these held in? Just glue, or something? Let me know. I'm going to apply a light amount of super glue when I get to class.
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


 
   
  That's a common problem for Grado, only need super glue and problem solved.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> You totally understand why these things rule! Let me know what happens with Audioengine. I really hope you can get your speakers back through warranty!


 
  Thanks, I'll definitely let you know what they say....hoping to hear back today


----------



## Melvins

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> This happened this morning through normal use. How were these held in? Just glue, or something? Let me know. I'm going to apply a light amount of super glue when I get to class.
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


 
  yeah man you definitely need to check out the grad mod thread. those look um......really ugly. haha not to be mean. just to be honest. You may as well tear out the remaining white cloth, but that honestly does the least amount of sound change in all the mods. use the hair dryer method to open those babies up and GENTLY press a few holes in the cloth behind the driver. be wary, people press too hard and blow out their driver. Also, look into woodies. those are by far the best mod as far as sound/aesthetics go. happy modding!


----------



## CrystalT

Not to.be rude but I've actually been actively reading every grado modification board for over a year. Yes, it's ugly. I don't care. I went for functionality based off what I had on me.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## devouringone3

The rods are pushed/forced in the abs plastic gimbals using a press. There is no glue or anything.


----------



## CrystalT

Upon closer inspection, it seems that the place where the rod was forced in was warped, likely due to the fact that it was 110 degrees in my car, and I left them in there. The Right cup is undamaged, however.
   
  I'm gluing the area now, and letting the cup sit. I'm also in the process of acquiring the materials for making DIY bowls using the pizzabox foam, and DIY velour circumaurals with Smeggy's tut. Wish me luck.


----------



## devouringone3

Good luck


----------



## CrystalT

So using the pizzabox as material, I constructed two connectors and superglued the pleather circumaural pads to them. Then, I made basically circumaural flatpads. I'm keeping my stock quartermoded comfys until I find some circumaural pads I like before I superglue them to those. I'm also going to order some Senn pads, and some female 1/8th jacks, and two mono male plugs. I don't feel like experimenting with a single entry yet.
   
  Oh, and I fixed the problem with the metal arm, too.
   
  still looks ugly as ****. Oh well. functionality over asthetics. I only get about $40 from my school as a living allowance twice a month, and I get about $40/wk from plasma donations. I'm hoping once summer break starts next week, I'll find some employment.


----------



## devouringone3

Don't forget to show it to us 
   
  Man you look low on money... good luck with job finding!


----------



## CrystalT

I've been poverty my entire life. Was homeless for the first 5 months of 2011, too.

To me, buying these grados was the equivalent to someone buying a 1k+ piece of equipment. 

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> I've been poverty my entire life. Was homeless for the first 5 months of 2011, too.
> To me, buying these grados was the equivalent to someone buying a 1k+ piece of equipment.
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


 
  Sorry, i was just trying to help!


----------



## CrystalT

No, I live in Arizona. I'm a student.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> No, I live in Arizona. I'm a student.
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


 
  Good luck, but give me a shout if you change your mind!


----------



## zeinharis

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> No, I live in Arizona. I'm a student.
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


 
   
  goodluck for your grado, but most importantly goodluck on finding a job for yourself


----------



## our martin

All i can do is play you a song!


----------



## LCfiner

So I spent a lot of time the past couple weeks listening to the PS500, magnum v4, HP1000, PS1000 and now the LCD3. I’ve written a lot of thoughts in this thread already about them. But now it’s time to let some headphones go.
   
  They’re all pretty great but The PS500 and PS1000 have lost out to the LCD3 and Magnum v4. (I’m not yet decided on the HP1000 as I love their midrange so much and appreciate their build quality. But they’re too valuable to leave lying around if I’m not going to use them frequently)
   
  The LCD3 vs PS1000 are very similar in that they both have expansive sound stages and strong bass. But the LCD3 has smoother treble (as expected) and a bit more precise imaging (a welcome surprise), which I think is due partly to the cleaner lower mids and tighter bass. not sure.
   
  As for the PS500 vs the Magnum v4, at first I preferred the PS500 by a bit, but I’ve changed around pads on the magnum to reduce the lower mids thickness that flats give them. I’m now using comfies. less thick than the flats, not as thin sounding as bowls and also very comfortable.
   
  There’s no way I would abandon all Grados! The magnum still has the classic Grado sound. It’s just a bit more refined (less glare and sibilance). Plus I still have a trusty SR60i that I use at my bedside that won't be going anywhere.


----------



## CrystalT

I'm not very hopeful with the Job market. Unless you have a lot of experience, or know the hiring managers personally, or you'd look good on their taxes, it's basically impossible to get a job.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> I've been poverty my entire life. Was homeless for the first 5 months of 2011, too.
> To me, buying these grados was the equivalent to someone buying a 1k+ piece of equipment.
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


 
   
  Combining work (money), studies and Head-Fi isn't the best that you can do to yourself :/ :/, but I'm glad you have a laptop, a smartphone, and an internet connection to put to good use. SR60i is a perfectly good headphone, and I understand how some people might find it over priced. Grado is just like that, it's the smallest company of the bunch, they don't use automatic production chains, and when you buy their headphones you're sustaining all of their activities and the people that works there. The rest of Grado's line up is quite expensive, and rarely completely worth it, even for people with too much money in their hands..., but that SR60i of yours is definitely a great choice you made (and you broke it! D: lol).
   
   


crystalt said:


> I'm not very hopeful with the Job market. Unless you have a lot of experience, or know the hiring managers personally, or you'd look good on their taxes, it's basically impossible to get a job.


   

  Is that a restriction to where you live? I think a lot of enterprises would know how to put to good use a head and two arms. But you need to look very motivated to give your energy and effort, and do it with a smile and positive mind, which is far from easy to do, or to present to an employer, even if the job in question is a simple one.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> I'm not very hopeful with the Job market. Unless you have a lot of experience, or know the hiring managers personally, or you'd look good on their taxes, it's basically impossible to get a job.
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


 
   
   Solution is below :-


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Solution is below :-


 
  Gwarmi the solution is with me but xander T j will have to live in newyork because the place of work will be on 5th avenue..p.s I have dj'd in russia china japan australia beirut egypt ibiza iceland paris etc and i live in england,manhattans not that far away from arizona!


----------



## CrystalT

Quote: 





our martin said:


> Gwarmi the solution is with me but xander T j will have to live in newyork because the place of work will be on 5th avenue..


 
   
  too bad I live on the other side of the country. :'( Also have absolutely zero family up there. I was originally going to be moving to New Jersey this fall, but the apprenticeship program i was a part of ended up falling through, so I lost that opportunity.
   
  Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Combining work (money), studies and Head-Fi isn't the best that you can do to yourself :/ :/, but I'm glad you have a laptop, a smartphone, and an internet connection to put to good use. SR60i is a perfectly good headphone, and I understand how some people might find it over priced. Grado is just like that, it's the smallest company of the bunch, they don't use automatic production chains, and when you buy their headphones you're sustaining all of their activities and the people that works there. The rest of Grado's line up is quite expensive, and rarely completely worth it, even for people with too much money in their hands..., but that SR60i of yours is definitely a great choice you made (and you broke it! D: lol).
> 
> 
> Is that a restriction to where you live? I think a lot of enterprises would know how to put to good use a head and two arms. But you need to look very motivated to give your energy and effort, and do it with a smile and positive mind, which is far from easy to do, or to present to an employer, even if the job in question is a simple one.


 
   
  I actually don't own that laptop. It's my moms. I sold her my laptop so I could go to a huge gaming tournament in California last summer. I use her old one whenever I'm at the family's place. Audio is basically everything to me. Music has always been the single most influential aspect of my entire life, and at a young age I could tell if something sounded good or not. It wasn't until last year that I actually came across Head-Fi when I got my smartphone. I was looking for some good in-ears in the $20 range and found out about the PL11 through androidforums. Found the Head-Fi review, and the rest is history.
   
  As for the problem with work: I'm very qualified, even for labor. Forklift certification, Hazwoper certification, 3 months of volunteer experience at a plumbing warehouse, osha certifiation, and I'm only 22. The problem is that people want the safe hire. Most people are looking for people between 30-40 with at least 4 years professional experience. not a fresh trade school graduate. I have the attitude, and strength. I could probably outwork pretty much anybody, but the more places move to online applications, the less I can PROVE that to them.
  --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   
  Pictures of my ugly ass fixed grados!
   




   
  removed the grill cloth. Turns out I accidentally dented the right driver plastic. gently sucked on the cup until it corrected itself. Clarity is much better. I was wondering why things didn't sound properly.
   




   
  flat pads made with the pizzabox foam.
   












   
  pictures of the foam adapters I made with the same material, pleather circumaurals glued on. With the foam extenders, it's no longer super dark. I get the comfort of circumaural, my ears don't press against the housing, and it's very close to stock sound.
   
  i'm going to be experimenting with some old junker cans so I can properly wire the left driver to the right, then mount one single female mount. I'm then going to buy a more portable cable from monoprice.
   
  also, I got my highsoundaudio golden crystals in the mail, so no more using the grados as a portable can!


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> Circumaural modded my grados. They're extremely dark now. Any suggestions on how to achieve circumaural comfort without darkening the sound?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  That's pretty crazy looking, if you want circumaural try these from TTVJ
   

   
  Grado G cush pads.
   
...or, Kojaku's sock mod...post 1346
   
   
  The G cush are a mixed bag though. You get the circumaural comfort, and more sound stage, but they impact the mids, and Grado energy. You're better off just tweaking your headband to improve comfort. The pads to use with your 60's is the stock comfies, bowls, or flats. The flats are available from Todd at TTVJ also....or the 414 pads as is, or reverse quarter modded.


----------



## irzekk

lmao this is awesome


----------



## CrystalT

Sockmod refused to work. Foam + Pleather seems to work perfectly. Wish the pleather circumaurals were slightly larger overall.


----------



## our martin

I have had a private word with xander and i think this time next year he will have a snazzy manhattan palace..


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


----------



## Vikingatheart

Well, its official. I no longer own a pair of Grados. I'm sure I'll get another pair at some point, probably RS2i or 1i, but for now I'm happy with my HE-300s.


----------



## Errymoose

For anyone here pairing a Little Dot 1+ with their grados (I have the RS1i if it changes anything) is there any tube that's considered particularly good here?
   
  I've been thinking about tube amps for a while, and still haven't found anything more appealing for low impedance cans that doesn't cost an arm and a leg (especially in Australia).  But on ebay there are a bunch of deals ranging in price for the 1+ matched with different tubes.
   
   

 [size=12pt]6JI - ~$150 shipped[/size]
 [size=12pt]EF92 - [/size][size=12pt]~$180 shipped[/size]
 [size=12pt]WE408A - ~$210 shipped[/size]
   
  Are these tubes considered 'good' by anyone here, or am I better off buying the stock product and spending additional money on something I can be recommended to match well with my grados?


----------



## Focker

My tube guy as re-tubed hundreds of LD amps, and he suggested the AES/Telefunkens to me...I'm very happy with them and they were under $50.


----------



## Magick Man

errymoose said:


> For anyone here pairing a Little Dot 1+ with their grados (I have the RS1i if it changes anything) is there any tube that's considered particularly good here?
> 
> I've been thinking about tube amps for a while, and still haven't found anything more appealing for low impedance cans that doesn't cost an arm and a leg (especially in Australia).  But on ebay there are a bunch of deals ranging in price for the 1+ matched with different tubes.
> 
> ...




Just go with the lowest price option for the amp and order these for $12.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ONE-Matched-Pair-RCA-60th-COMMAND-BLACK-PLATES-O-getter-5654-SQ-6AK5-EF95-TUBES-/280906552948

I bought a set and I really like them with my LD I+.


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> Well, its official. I no longer own a pair of Grados. I'm sure I'll get another pair at some point, probably RS2i or 1i, but for now I'm happy with my HE-300s.


 
  What made you go with the 300s and not the 400s or another brand altogether?


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





posam said:


> What made you go with the 300s and not the 400s or another brand altogether?


 
  Well I got to listen to the 300s, and decided to buy 'em right there and then. I just really like everything about them, and I had also read good things about them prior to even trying them.


----------



## Austin Morrow

So... SR-325is or Grado RS2i? Which is more mellow, less treble heavy, and more bassier, with a more layered and airy soundstage?


----------



## brokenthumb

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> So... SR-325is or Grado RS2i? Which is more mellow, less treble heavy, and more bassier, with a more layered and airy soundstage?


 
   
  Out of those two the RS2i would be closer to your description.  The PS500 even more so.


----------



## KG Jag

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> So... SR-325is or Grado RS2i? Which is more mellow, less treble heavy, and more bassier, with a more layered and airy soundstage?


 
   
  That's an easy one: the RS 2i.


----------



## Melvins

Quote: 





errymoose said:


> For anyone here pairing a Little Dot 1+ with their grados (I have the RS1i if it changes anything) is there any tube that's considered particularly good here?
> 
> I've been thinking about tube amps for a while, and still haven't found anything more appealing for low impedance cans that doesn't cost an arm and a leg (especially in Australia).  But on ebay there are a bunch of deals ranging in price for the 1+ matched with different tubes.
> 
> ...


 
  check out the tubes in my sig, also check out the LD tube rolling thread


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> So... SR-325is or Grado RS2i? Which is more mellow, less treble heavy, and more bassier, with a more layered and airy soundstage?


 
   
  Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> Out of those two the RS2i would be closer to your description.  The PS500 even more so.


 
   
  That's probably pretty accurate. I havent heard the headphones referenced by Austin, but I have owned the MS2i, and currently own a woodied 225, and an HF2. I've also spent some time with an MS Pro, and a woodied Magnum build. The difference between the 325 versus the HF2 or the PS500 is the wood driver housings in the HF2 and PS500, versus the plastic driver housing in the 325. So in terms of the original question, I think if someone is looking for a signature that has a nice tone and timbre, and doesnt have a hot treble, a wooden Grado is the way to go. That would include the aluminum shelled Grados with wood driver housings. The best bang for your buck just might be a Magnum build with some custom made wood cups (must see). Cost wise I think you can probably put one together for around $350 to $400.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> Out of those two the RS2i would be closer to your description.  The PS500 even more so.


 
   
  You read my mind,the PS500 are definately worth considering.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> You read my mind,the PS500 are definately worth considering.


 
   
  I'll be reviewing the PS500 in a few months and may consider it as a final purchase option down the road, but I'm mainly looking at the the SR325is and the RS2i, maybe the RS1i if I can find the cash.
   
  RS2i it is then.


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote: 





gradofan2 said:


> Well... I'll soon be able to see how my PS500's compare to... the PS1000's, which are "on they're way."
> 
> We'll see...


 
   
  Got them... 
   
  The PS1000's are definitely a step up - more realistic, bigger soundstage, greater resolution, more detail and clarity, bigger / bolder sound.  More air and space around instruments and musicians.  All of this gives a sense of a larger, less compact / less compressed venue.  All frequencies sound more layered, with greater definition - so that cymbals and drums have a more textured / complex sound with more realism.  You hear the primary initial strike of the drum stick (attack), coupled with the shimmer and decay immediately following the initial impact.  These distinct complex sounds are clearly discernable with the PS1000's - a bit less so, with the PS500's.  
   
  The result improves size, complexity and realism of the sound.  But, also makes the sound a bit less immediate and more diffuse.  
   
  Which type of sound you prefer, will likely depend on what type of music you listen to, primarily.  You'll probably prefer the PS1000's with larger works and venues and more complex music - symphonies, and orchestras in large music halls, live outdoor concerts, etc.... and... the PS500's with smaller works and venues with less complex music - such as chamber music, jazz clubs, studio performances, etc.
   
  Both have superb bass and treble with no stridency that is observed by some in some of the Grados.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





gradofan2 said:


> Got them...
> 
> The PS1000's are definitely a step up - more realistic, bigger soundstage, greater resolution, more detail and clarity, bigger / bolder sound.  More air and space around instruments and musicians.  All of this gives a sense of a larger, less compact / less compressed venue.  All frequencies sound more layered, with greater definition - so that cymbals and drums have a more textured / complex sound with more realism.  You hear the primary initial strike of the drum stick (attack), coupled with the shimmer and decay immediately following the initial impact.  These distinct complex sounds are clearly discernable with the PS1000's - a bit less so, with the PS500's.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   Fair to say the PS1000's will stay in your personal collection then?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





gradofan2 said:


> Got them...
> 
> The PS1000's are definitely a step up - more realistic, bigger soundstage, greater resolution, more detail and clarity, bigger / bolder sound.  More air and space around instruments and musicians.  All of this gives a sense of a larger, less compact / less compressed venue.  All frequencies sound more layered, with greater definition - so that cymbals and drums have a more textured / complex sound with more realism.  You hear the primary initial strike of the drum stick (attack), coupled with the shimmer and decay immediately following the initial impact.  These distinct complex sounds are clearly discernable with the PS1000's - a bit less so, with the PS500's.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Wow, I made a $1 bet with myself as to what your take on these headphones would be after you received them....I lost the bet   That is excellent feedback and I appreciate you taking the time to share it. Every time I tell myself "the 500s are all I need", someone else gets hold of a pair and shares some thoughts that really strike a chord with me. Very interesting...


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





focker said:


> Every time I tell myself "the 500s are all I need", someone else gets hold of a [PSK] pair and shares some thoughts that really strike a chord with me. Very interesting...


 
   
  Interesting? I find it depressing when it happens to me, lol
   
  Thinking I'm all set and ready and then reading someone's highly positive impression on a headphone I had just finished barring up of my buying list.
   
  By the way I've found a Chinese PS1000 fanclub on this website: http://www.andaudio.com/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=72782
   
  They call it the "PSK", I think it's cool 
   
 
 I like how he puts much attention into protecting his high-end headphones, DIYing fancy carrying cases from mallets!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Interesting? I find it depressing when it happens to me, lol
> 
> Thinking I'm all set and ready and then reading someone's highly positive impression on a headphone I had just finished barring up of my buying list.


 
   
  LOL, I can see it from that perspective too
   
  I have to give myself some credit, though, cause with speakers and other non-headphone gear I tend to keep my stuff far longer than most people do. I haven't gotten to that point with headphone yet since I"m still pretty new to them, AND because I believe that having a small handful of headphones is better (for me) than having just one really good pair. But I'm confident that I'll eventually become as stable with headphones as I am with speakers and amps....or maybe not


----------



## rahzim

Wow those are nice cases! Can you buy those online?


----------



## Kitarist

Anyone knows where to buy earpads for Grado SR 225 in Europe or any store that would ship to Europe?
   
  Thanks!!!


----------



## Blackmore

Why dont you find the local dealer and order from them. Other than that, check Ebay UK or something.
   
   
  Quote: 





kitarist said:


> Anyone knows where to buy earpads for Grado SR 225 in Europe or any store that would ship to Europe?
> 
> Thanks!!!


----------



## shimmer n roar

Quote: 





gradofan2 said:


> Got them...
> 
> The PS1000's are definitely a step up - more realistic, bigger soundstage, greater resolution, more detail and clarity, bigger / bolder sound.  More air and space around instruments and musicians.  All of this gives a sense of a larger, less compact / less compressed venue.  All frequencies sound more layered, with greater definition - so that cymbals and drums have a more textured / complex sound with more realism.  You hear the primary initial strike of the drum stick (attack), coupled with the shimmer and decay immediately following the initial impact.  These distinct complex sounds are clearly discernable with the PS1000's - a bit less so, with the PS500's.
> 
> ...


 
   
  nice description.


----------



## MuppetFace

I'm really loving this setup:
   
  Onkyo DAC-1000 ---> Eddie Current Zana Deux SE --> Grado HP1000 HP2
   
  It's delightfully transparent---linear and well behaved---while possessing finesse and a certain delicate touch unique to the HP1000. It's not the most spatially impressive or detailed combo, but it's _right_. It's also quite a nice looking pairing too. I should post a few shots of them together.


----------



## Blackmore

[size=medium]Me to, found the ZD ( not SE ) and HP1000 combination are very good.  And, don't post any pics, because it will be not good for some man wallets
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


[/size]
    
   
  Quote:


muppetface said:


> I'm really loving this setup:
> 
> Onkyo DAC-1000 ---> Eddie Current Zana Deux SE --> Grado HP1000 HP2
> 
> It's delightfully transparent---linear and well behaved---while possessing finesse and a certain delicate touch unique to the HP1000. It's not the most spatially impressive or detailed combo, but it's _right_. It's also quite a nice looking pairing too. I should post a few shots of them together.


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote: 





gradofan2 said:


> Got them...
> 
> The PS1000's are definitely a step up - more realistic, bigger soundstage, greater resolution, more detail and clarity, bigger / bolder sound.  More air and space around instruments and musicians.  All of this gives a sense of a larger, less compact / less compressed venue.  All frequencies sound more layered, with greater definition - so that cymbals and drums have a more textured / complex sound with more realism.  You hear the primary initial strike of the drum stick (attack), coupled with the shimmer and decay immediately following the initial impact.  These distinct complex sounds are clearly discernable with the PS1000's - a bit less so, with the PS500's.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I should also refer you to my comments in the Grado PS500's thread:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/570809/grado-ps500s-new-grados/941#post_8488124
   
  While I really like the PS1000's... I may like the PS500's just as well, or maybe better, for the music I listen to primarily (e.g.  acoustic, jazz, rock, blues, r&b, chamber music, some country, small venues, etc.).  But... it's too early to tell, which I prefer - I've only heard them with my portable set up, so far (i.e.  Shellbrook MaxiMoy, Sony Walkman CDP).   I don't know whether I really need that last degree of resolution and refinement, which the PS1000's provide - though, their sound can "grow on you."
   
  But... they're both superb - I like them both better than some of the other phones I've tried, such as the O2's, HE500's, 507's, etc. (although the 507's are superb also).  And... of course... I'm still partial to my ATH-AD2000's.
   
  We'll see....


----------



## Blackmore

[size=10pt]Do you mean me? If yes, I already read it, thanks. I advise the burn in for 250 hours at least, however more=better. Bass will settled and gets deeper and they will open up a bit, but I am not agree that they do complex records great, but that may depend on many things, so, never mind.[/size]
    
   
   
  Quote:


gradofan2 said:


> I should also refer you to my comments in the Grado PS500's thread:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/570809/grado-ps500s-new-grados/941#post_8488124
> 
> While I really like the PS1000's... I may like the PS500's just as well, or maybe better, for the music I listen to primarily (e.g.  acoustic, jazz, rock, blues, r&b, chamber music, some country, small venues, etc.).  But... it's too early to tell, which I prefer - I've only heard them with my portable set up, so far (i.e.  Shellbrook MaxiMoy, Sony Walkman CDP).   I don't know whether I really need that last degree of resolution and refinement, which the PS1000's provide - though, their sound can "grow on you."
> 
> ...


----------



## shimmer n roar

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> I'm really loving this setup:
> 
> Onkyo DAC-1000 ---> Eddie Current Zana Deux SE --> Grado HP1000 HP2
> 
> It's delightfully transparent---linear and well behaved---while possessing finesse and a certain delicate touch unique to the HP1000. It's not the most spatially impressive or detailed combo, but it's _right_. It's also quite a nice looking pairing too. I should post a few shots of them together.


 
   
  the grado hp1000 may well be my favourite looking headphone. i love its industrial design where form follows function.


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote: 





blackmore said:


> [size=10pt]Do you mean me? If yes, I already read it, thanks. I advise the burn in for 250 hours at least, however more=better. Bass will settled and gets deeper and they will open up a bit, but I am not agree that they do complex records great, but that may depend on many things, so, never mind.[/size]


 
   
  No... I mean the generic "you" as in "you guys / girls."  
   
  And... if the bass tightens up that would be a "good thing."  With the G Cushions the PS1000's have just a bit of an airy, "diffuse" sound, which makes the bass very textured and detailed (you can discern all of the layers and aspects of the sound)... but... that also means it seems a wee bit less compact, tight and solid.  The sound waves at various frequencies are separated and more easily heard individually, rather than tightly compacted so you hear them only in a blended mass, as in phones with lesser resolution.  That separation and detail allows you to hear all the components of complex music (symphonies, orchestras, etc.) - though, sometimes, less resolution can seem smoother and more solid... because... the various frequencies and sounds are blended and can't be heard individually as easily.  The user has to determine... do I prefer all the technical details, or do I prefer a smoother, more blended sound.  I think that's what is likely so confusing about the HD800's - exceptional detail and resolution... vs... a more euphonic blend of sounds of other phones with a bit lesser resolution.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





rahzim said:


> Wow those are nice cases! Can you buy those online?


 
   
  You can probably buy similar mallets (of the right size) and transfer the foam cutouts of the Grado boxes in them, and achieve similar results/case .
   
   
  For those who may be interested I made a post about one of Grado Labs' recent Facebook update where they added the milestones of the company through their timeline: http://www.head-fi.org/t/616052/full-grado-labs-history


----------



## CrystalT

Every time I a. Read someone call break-in, burn-in, and b, suggest it actually has a significant impact in.anything, I laugh my ass off.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vikingatheart

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> Every time I a. Read someone call break-in, burn-in, and b, suggest it actually has a significant impact in.anything, I laugh my ass off.
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


 
  Why would that be?


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> Every time I a. Read someone call break-in, burn-in, and b, suggest it actually has a significant impact in.anything, I laugh my ass off.
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


 
   
  I believe that as far as electronic compononents go,''break in'' probably makes no significant difference,but speakers and heaphones have to move to create sound,i would make sense to me that as the ''suspension'' settles over time,that the sound might change.


----------



## Blackmore

Probably you have a big one, ass I mean
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Quote: 





crystalt said:


> Every time I a. Read someone call break-in, burn-in, and b, suggest it actually has a significant impact in.anything, I laugh my ass off.
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KG Jag

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> Every time I a. Read someone call break-in, burn-in, and b, suggest it actually has a significant impact in.anything, I laugh my ass off.
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


 

 Based on equipment you are showing, your experience in this area appears to be limited.  You certainly aren't the only person who holds this belief.  As for me, I believe my ears.  Some cans don't change at all with burn in; others change their sound a great deal and more fall somewhere in the middle.
   
  What I can tell you for sure is that burn in is easy to do and has never hurt any of them.


----------



## obobskivich

kg jag said:


> What I can tell you for sure is that burn in is easy to do and has never hurt any of them.




+1. Unless you're nuts and try to "speed it up" by running them loudly (you know, like trying to cook things faster by using the CLEAN cycle...(oh teenagers...and things you learn from them :blink).

Anyways, the more significant contribution to this thread:

devouringone, that is an awesome history time-line. I think that maybe Koss would be the only competitor in age/heritage (and they self-publish a similar history), but other than that it's absolutely awesome. I had no idea the RS headphones were so new (I thought they were released along with the Prestige line back around '93). 

Oh, and after a few years of not having a Grado in the house, I finally decided to correct that, and am awaiting an RS-1. Hopefully they'll stack up against my ESPs as swimmingly as the SR-225s did against equally more expensive/"technically competent" (read: hojillions of dollars of R&D) headcans years ago. It should also be fun to compare two American giants.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> +1. Unless you're nuts and try to "speed it up" by running them loudly (you know, like trying to cook things faster by using the CLEAN cycle...(oh teenagers...and things you learn from them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   Listening to the Koss Porta Pro's again today - I'd have to agree - The Porta Pro's and SR60i's dish up the highest quality
   listen for under $100 - they cannot be beat


----------



## Melvins

This argument is incredibly old on Headfi. Break in, does it happen? I'm a firm believer that it does. And as pointed out, the person who blurted this seems to have minimal overall headphone experience. As I myself do, I may add. Compared to the majority of people here.
   
  And yes, Sr-60is do offer a grand detail, we are in the Grado appreciation thread, are we not? Lol.


----------



## obobskivich

SR-60s were shockingly good for their price - probably would've been more impressive if I'd bought them *before* buying other high-end headphones and/or if they'd been my first Grado...


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> SR-60s were shockingly good for their price - probably would've been more impressive if I'd bought them *before* buying other high-end headphones and/or if they'd been my first Grado...


 
   
  Yep, that's how it went down in my case. I wanted to get a decent pair of headphones so I bought some Sennheiser 518s. I thought maybe it was just because I have dabbled in higher end audio for a while and headphones just weren't going to cut it. But then I tried on a pair of 80s and they really captivated me. I immediately sold the 518s on Amazon and my journey began


----------



## Melvins

The first really good headphones anyone can buy, I believe, are Grados! Incredibly engaging. That's what the person off the street looks to. An audible highlight in the music they're listening to. Even better in a way, because they're a total secret. Again, for the average person.


----------



## obobskivich

And for me, SR-60s were years after I got into audio and headphones, and I had heard/tried most of the other Grados out there (I owned SR-225 at the time, and had tried the 125, 325, and GS-1000 (the RS-1's I'm waiting on will be my first-ever experience with a Reference Series)) - the quite simple explanation is, I wanted to try comfy pads, and I figured why not try the least expensive Grado at the same time. I ended up gifting them away and keeping the bowls on the SR-225s after a few months of trying both out. 

I don't do anything conventionally. :tongue_smile:

Totally agree though, they're a fantastic exposure to hi-fi (the gift-receiver was absolutely stoked (yeah, I said stoked, wanna fight about it?)) - I still think back on the SR-225s and how well they handled themselves against cans costing twice as much. Really looking forward to what the "Masterpiece of the Grado collection" brings to the table - I'm expecting a whole lot.


----------



## devouringone3

I dislike burning in as it speeds up the life cycle of any product, and for headphones, it happens in the moment when the diaphragm is the most vulnerable. You need to teach it the way around your best music, at the volume levels you're usually listening to it, and the best way to do so is to assist it in the process. It won't learn much from playing back frequency swipes or pink noise to a pillow.
   
  No manufacturer ever stated headphones needed to be broke in, I don't see why they would either. The more subtle aspect of the sound of a headphone is function of so many things, the pads becomes easier to compress, the placement of the headphone on your ears is never exactly the same, what you ate for breakfast either, and more importantly your head breaks in to the headphone, a lot!
   
  I noticed my own head breaking in to each of the nine used Grados I have owned (which were already very broken-in, after ~5-10-15-20 years of age and many owners). That "significant impact" XanderTJ is laughing is ass off with is that same mirage, (it's entirely mental/psychogenic) in my opinion..
   
  Headphones break in a little, but that process adds up nothing to their sound (not that you can perceive).
   
   
  Quote:


obobskivich said:


> +1. Unless you're nuts and try to "speed it up" by running them loudly (you know, like trying to cook things faster by using the CLEAN cycle...(oh teenagers...and things you learn from them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Lol, nice trick, I'm a student but I didn't know about it! it's like cooking a marshmallow by lighting it up in the fire and then immediately start blowing on it to extinguish the flame that caught.
   
  I thought exactly the same when I read the RS-1's year of introduction in that history. What we learn from that is that all of the SR1-2-300s and the SR1-2-325s sold during their first three years of existence are all older than the oldest RS-1. Vintage RS-1s are not so vintage anymore .
   
  Woohoo I'm glad you bought one... and to realize that some older-times Head-Fiers and people are still interested in owning at least a Grado in their collection. RS-1 is also my favorite John Grado headphone even if the PS500 looks a bit more friendly.


----------



## KG Jag

The 225's stand out as a value point and their sound will not drive off many of the treble sensitive.  They may not be favorite of everyone in their price class.  However, they stand with best of their peers and there are no cans in this group that are like them.


----------



## obobskivich

devouringone3 said:


> Lol, nice trick, I'm a student but I didn't know about it! it's like cooking a marshmallow by lighting it up in the fire and then immediately start blowing on it to extinguish the flame that caught.




I was kidding - I'm so terrified that someone will try that now that I said it simply because I said it. I mean, I'll lol at the results thread without feeling guilty, but still...:basshead:



> I thought exactly the same when I read the RS-1's year of introduction in that history. What we learn from that is that all of the SR1-2-300s and the SR1-2-325s sold during their first three years of existence are all older than the oldest RS-1. Vintage RS-1s are not so vintage anymore .




Haha. Yeah, my understanding was that the HP-1000 came out in the late 1980s (I didn't know the exact year, but I figured 1987-1990 era), before ESP/950, SR-LNS, and MDR-R10 (it beat 2/3 at least) - and then RS-1 came out shortly thereafter, like 1992-1993, and RS-2 was a much more recent thing (like 2000 or later). Very interesting to see it all plotted out though; makes a lot of their releases make more sense. 



> Woohoo I'm glad you bought one... and to realize that some older-times Head-Fiers and people are still interested in owning at least a Grado in their collection. RS-1 is also my favorite John Grado headphone.




Yeah, after seeing the "what headphone did you most regret selling" thread, and thinking about it, I figured why not. Hopefully I'm not expecting too much from them. 

Oh, since we're in the Grado thread - what amplifier do people these days like for the RS-1? "in the day" it was RA-1, MAD EAR+, and various Melos units (SHA-1, SHA-GOLD, etc); has that changed?


----------



## Pingupenguins

Hey guys,
   
  Can someone point me in the direction of a grado headphone with a bit more thump in the rump? I love the grado sound and the open back design is great for me (I like to hear whats going on around me). So just looking to see if anyone has asked that, and if so, whats the answer.
  I've got a cMoy BB (BassBoost), maybe picking up a c421 if I can ever muster up enough cash (also has BB).


----------



## MuppetFace

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can someone point me in the direction of a grado headphone with a bit more thump in the rump? I love the grado sound and the open back design is great for me (I like to hear whats going on around me). So just looking to see if anyone has asked that, and if so, whats the answer.
> I've got a cMoy BB (BassBoost), maybe picking up a c421 if I can ever muster up enough cash (also has BB).


 
   
  I'd suggest the HF2 or PS500.


----------



## KG Jag

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can someone point me in the direction of a grado headphone with a bit more thump in the rump? I love the grado sound and the open back design is great for me (I like to hear whats going on around me). So just looking to see if anyone has asked that, and if so, whats the answer.
> I've got a cMoy BB (BassBoost), maybe picking up a c421 if I can ever muster up enough cash (also has BB).


 
   
  The 325 has the most bass in the SR line.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> I was kidding - I'm so terrified that someone will try that now that I said it simply because I said it. I mean, I'll lol at the results thread without feeling guilty, but still...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I think the HP 1000 were developed starting from 1987 . 1989 is the year of birth of me too, by the way hot.
   
  My biggest surprise was the release of the SR125-225 and 325 in 1993... gosh, I was myself thinking/estimating more like something around 2000, maybe along a release of the RS2 ( . No. These headphones were sold for 16 years straight until their 2009 "i" upgrade. They are the longest produced Grados (I took for granted it was the RS-1 all that time!).
   
  Sorry but I just checked your lackluster profile.. you're one happy reasonable wise man! That RS1 you bought will most likely be your most expensive headphones yet, lol, talk about hojillions of money and R&D!
   
  Don't worry, they can meet many's expectations! they are the one Grado with the most clarity, tightest bass, that retained the most of the Grado sound (the one from 2000-2009) and sparkly highs than all of the others (better highs than the bright SR325is and less pronounced too), and that are still the best (less muddy) Grado with flat pads if you want a bass boost.
   
  YOU'RE totally right, and it's still those amplifiers, that are best! Things haven't changed much. At least from what I've understood from the 2012 "HP 1000 best amplifier?" thread.
   
  People like old receivers with their Grados, but the truth is that no one care enough about Grado anymore to make a rig to give them synergy. Personally I'm using my SR325i with my portable mp3 player right now, and loving every bit... BUT if I had 2 thousands in money right now, I'd not be listening to them unamplified, I'd be ordering what is said to be the king of the amps for Grado, ECP Audio DSHA-1 (http://www.ecpaudio.com/DSHA1.shtml)
 by dsavitsk, long time and very experienced DIYer (on Head-Fi too), and it is a production unit resulting of the many DIY concept amps he made for the Grados (he also has schemes, if you want to DIY yourself something similar, if you follow the link I provided). From what I understand, he's a fierce Grado user.
   
   


kg jag said:


> The 325 has the most bass in the SR line.


 
   
  Almost...
 (SR125 and SR225 would be about the same on that graph)
   
  Although I'd pick the SR325is over the SR60i any day... and work the needed hard work to obtain it.


----------



## obobskivich

devouringone3 said:


> I think the HP 1000 were developed starting from 1987 . 1989 is the year of birth of me too, by the way hot.
> 
> My biggest surprise was the release of the SR125-225 and 325 in 1993... gosh, I was myself thinking/estimating more like something around 2000, maybe along a release of the RS2 ( . No. These headphones were sold for 16 years straight until their 2009 "i" upgrade. They are the longest produced Grados (I took for granted it was the RS-1 all that time!).




Yup yup. I hear ya.



> Sorry but I just checked your lackluster profile.. you're one happy reasonable wise man! That RS1 you bought will most likely be your most expensive headphones yet, lol, talk about hojillions of money and R&D!




They're about on par with the ESPs (call J&R); and I'm expecting the performance to be on about that level too. I've tried some more expensive stuff over the years, and usually I'm not sold on it. I'll post impressions when they arrive (if you've followed my other posts, or the ESP/950 thread, you pretty much know how I feel about the 950 in relation to the rest of the world).



> Don't worry, they can meet many's expectations! they are the ones with the most clarity, tightest bass, they have retain more of the Grado sound (the one from 2000-2009) and sparkly highs than all of the others (better highs than the bright SR325is, but less pronounced too), and they are still the best (less muddy) Grado with flat pads if you want a bass boost.




See, I found the 325 over-bright and aggressive. The 225 was adorable, but the soundstage was very 2D and disjoint. The GSK solved that, but tbh, they're not worth $1k imo (I should say, every time I've heard them, I don't want to bust out another thousand) - I've been reading that the RS have 3D imaging and are more reined in than the 325, but don't have the scooped mids/"big field" presentation of the GSK. So we'll see. I really am expecting to like them though - just based on the 225 and how enjoyable they were.



> YOU'RE totally right, and it's still those amplifiers, that are best! Things haven't changed much. At least from what I've understood from the 2012 "HP 1000 best amplifier?" thread.




Alright. So much for "progress and continuous innovation" eh? :tongue_smile: Guess the RA-1 is the pick then (I've arbitrarily placed size restrictions on my equipment so things like the MAD are just too big; basically I look at it that if the E/90 can do what it does in it's form factor, a dynamic driver can be the same size or smaller...and I also don't love ultra-high-cost for no real returns). On the RA1, are you aware of a schematic for the battery compartment? Does it actually want 18V or 9V? 



> People like old receivers with their Grados, but the truth is that no one care enough about Grado anymore to make a rig to give them synergy. Personally I'm using my SR325i with my portable mp3 player right now, and loving every bit... BUT if I had 2 thousands in money right now, I'd not be listening to them unamplified, I'd be ordering what is said to be the king of the amps for Grado, ECP Audio DSHA-1 (http://www.ecpaudio.com/DSHA1.shtml)
> 
> 
> by dsavitsk, long time and very experienced DIYer (on Head-Fi too), and it is a production unit resulting of the many DIY concept amps he made for the Grados (he also has schemes, if you want to DIY yourself something similar, if you follow the link I provided). From what I understand, he's a fierce Grado user.




That amp looks neat, but it's both too big, and imho too expensive for what it'd be driving (it costs what? four times as much as the RS-1? c'mon...) - I like old receivers in general, but they're just too big for my desk (I've tried, a few times, with a few receivers; I've even built additional hardware for the desk!). Even the more compact/executive type ones. It just never works out. They certainly win in terms of price/performance - honestly I've yet to hear an HPA that can surpass any (yes *any*) receiver with an original SRP of $500 or better. So dedicated HPA is probably the nod.  

Oh well, it's not like the RA-1 is horrible looking:


Wish they made a DAC...

Thanks for the replies. 

Oh, since you were the only respondent in the other thread - have you had a chance to measure the RS-1 box?


----------



## bbophead

This seems to work real good with my Grado's and didn't cost 1K+.
   
   




   
And, it's small.
   
http://www.wooaudio.com/products/


----------



## obobskivich

Yeah, I looked at the WA6, very gorgeous and Woo seems very good about following up with customers - still too large...it's too deep and can't have anything set on top of it. I know, my requirements are arbitrary and insane.  But how are the children supposed to learn to read, if they can't even fit inside the building? 


I also see that you have some XL-Z CDPs; how do you like them?

Also, what about this guy:
http://www.firestoneaudioproducts.com/cute-series/little-country-3/

Tubed, will fit in my stack, and has a loop return to feed the E/90 (I don't care if the tubes are in or out of the circuit; it'd be neat if they were, but it isn't a turn off if they're not); which means no splitters/wire hell.

Looks pretty robust too.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Yeah, I looked at the WA6, very gorgeous and Woo seems very good about following up with customers - still too large...it's too deep and can't have anything set on top of it. I know, my requirements are arbitrary and insane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   It is often the case that the ultimate combination will not meet sizing or financial requirements 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   If you look at all the high end cans - making them sound absolutely euphonic does involve spending ludicrous amounts of cash
   (yes, much more than their actual cost), they are at the end of the day nothing more than a transducer - just like a grand set of speakers
   - they need the ancillary support. Everything matters, I would argue even more so than Hi-Fi since micro detail and intimacy is equaled if not
   surpassed by higher end cans.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> That amp looks neat, but it's both too big, and imho too expensive for what it'd be driving (it costs what? four times as much as the RS-1? c'mon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Oh yeah, sorry I slept longer than I needed, lol. Yes and I will go post them 
   
  I use some kind of RA-1 in a way, my Joseph Grado HPA-1 uses "the same circuit" but with some different grade parts (and costed twice more), it's my only real amplifier. It's indeed decently-sized for desktop use.
   
   
  Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Yeah, I looked at the WA6 - still too large...it's too deep and can't have anything set on top of it. I know, my requirements are arbitrary and insane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Lol, but it's not like your headphone amplifier couldn't fit inside your house right? Personally I'd sacrifice other space, bring a table next to me for the amplifier, put the amplifier on the floor, or anything to listen to it while I'm on Head-Fi. But I empathize with your peculiar needs , I also have many weird but meticulously picked criterion when it comes to finding headphones related gear, and headphones too.
   
   
  Quote (obobskivich): 





> (if you've followed my other posts, or the ESP/950 thread, you pretty much know how I feel about the 950 in relation to the rest of the world).
> 
> See, I found the 325 over-bright and aggressive.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I don't but you definitely got me interested in those, and I will!
   
  I have gotten a technically more proficient headphone lately (Fostex Kotori 201, out of a Japanese laboratory) but I just don't find them as enjoyable and musical sounding as my Grados. Also I'm one to adore Grado's comfort (once you've got fully used to it, there's no turning back), I have yet to find something more breathing than foam made earpads.
   
  Well I've heard they tamed the highs on their RS1 in 2003-4 and that the RS1i has been rounded even more in this aspect; Kite7 (the absolute RS1 expert on Head-Fi) shouted and complained a lot about it. My year 2000 semi-vintage RS1 had the most highs, every Grado models and years confounded, but were never aggressive, and more organic sounding to me. RS1i is definitely less bright than SR325is and I hope I've not worried you, lol.
   
  I also love small sized/transportable, medium-ended gear, not fighting too hard to climb the steepest part of the curve of the diminishing returns. I only like medium/medium-high affordable-end and ultra-super-high-end-all devices, and since I don't have the money for the latter... but I'm very much content with my current setup and have stopped looking further for the first time.
   
  Yes I do :
 
   
  Not the same color floor plate, but very much the same principle. Personally I'd pick the AC powered one, just to not to have to flip the unit and change the batteries every time. Every time on my HPA-1 is about every 20-25 hours (although it's more like 30 hours on two new non-rechargeable 9 volts, and was advertised as 40).
   
  RA-1 uses the same high quality panda feet as my HPA-1 , the thing will not budge from it's usual spot.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Yeah, I looked at the WA6, very gorgeous and Woo seems very good about following up with customers - still too large...it's too deep and can't have anything set on top of it. I know, my requirements are arbitrary and insane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Looks nifty, but a little bulky with the outboard PS.  I didn't get the WA6SE because it takes up too much real estate with the separate PS so I understand size constraints.  OTH, no pain no gain, pardon the expression.
   
  I've had one or more of the XL-Z's in my collection since 1991.  Can't imagine being without.
   
  Best of luck in your quest.


----------



## Camjon

I just ordered the 325is today. This will be my first headphone. I have never heard them, but have read lots of reviews.


----------



## rahzim

Quote: 





camjon said:


> I just ordered the 325is today. This will be my first headphone. I have never heard them, but have read lots of reviews.


 
   
  Congrats on your first quality pair of cans! A pair that nice should be driven by a decent amp/dac or quality soundcard to get the most out of them.  Grado's are easily powered though even by low power outputs on portable players so it's not a huge deal.  But once you hear how good they sound you'll probably want to run them at their full potential.


----------



## TK277

Quote: 





rahzim said:


> Grado's are easily powered though even by low power outputs on portable players so it's not a huge deal.  But once you hear how good they sound you'll probably want to run them at their full potential.


 
   
  Definitely. Between the HiFiMAN EF2A and Little Dot I+ (on the lowest gain setting) I can hardly turn the knob past a click or two before it's too loud... they're definitely easy to drive!


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





kg jag said:


> The 325 has the most bass in the SR line.


 

 Thanks all for the recommends. I'll look into the Sr325's


----------



## devouringone3

Tubes are also well appreciated with the Grados.
   
  The RA-1 is equally well underrated (or has a bad reputation) on Head-Fi.
 But not in other Asiatic parts of the world 
   
  Obob I hope you know how little electronics there truly are inside that mahogany box!
   
   


camjon said:


> I just ordered the 325is today. This will be my first headphone. I have never heard them, but have read lots of reviews.


 
   
  Congratulations! Great choice! I'm listening to mine; don't forget to put Scotch tape around your pads  !


----------



## desertblues

Don't have experience with other Grados, but the PS500 absolutely _loves _tubes! Definitely got some "thump in the rump" too, lol.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Tubes are also well appreciated with the Grados.
> 
> The RA-1 is equally well underrated (or has a bad reputation) on Head-Fi.
> But not in other Asiatic parts of the world
> ...


 
   
   Just at a glance it appears that the RCA cables may be worth more than the whole rig including those Sony R10's


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





desertblues said:


> Don't have experience with other Grados, but the PS500 absolutely _loves _tubes! Definitely got some "thump in the rump" too, lol.


 
   
  That's one reason why I'm really wanting a Mapletree Audio Design amp in the future....supposedly that is a heavenly match for Grados. And yep, the 500s have a nice bottom end


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





focker said:


> That's one reason why I'm really wanting a Mapletree Audio Design amp in the future....supposedly that is a heavenly match for Grados. And yep, the 500s have a nice bottom end


 
   
   Come on Focker!! - Eddie Current Zana Deux SE - go all out - you have no idea how lucky you are to save yourself at
   least $500 in shipping for one of these, Muppetface keeps taunting us with her delicious combination of the
   Zana Deux SE and PS1000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   It remains the sweetest sound I've heard to date with the 325i (all I had at the time) - really softened them up.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Come on Focker!! - Eddie Current Zana Deux SE - go all out - you have no idea how lucky you are to save yourself at
> least $500 in shipping for one of these, Muppetface keeps taunting us with her delicious combination of the
> Zana Deux SE and PS1000
> 
> ...


 
   
  lol, well you know I trust your opinions quite a bit, Gwarmi....so when I get around to upgrading the rig, I'll remember your suggestion   That is a very serious looking amp!!


----------



## Gwarmi

It's audio art! The guy who runs Eddie Current - Craig Uthus used to be one half of Moth Audio before they sadly disbanded, an absolute loss
   because their designs both electronically and aesthetically speaking were breath taking. The other guy went back to his full time job as a
   set and prop designer in Hollywood.
   
   I'm usually not a fan of the Tim Burton look but for some reason these slightly sinister looking creations from Moth Audio in the past are very attractive.
   
   There is a timeless 1930's slightly gothic beauty to his work..


----------



## brokenthumb

Looks like they could be amps from the _His Dark Materials _trilogy.  That first one looks amazing!


----------



## MuppetFace

Isn't the RA-1 basically a Cmoy in a fancy case?
   
  Moth's amps are really off the charts, and they remain one of my all time favorite designers (along with Shindo Labs).
   
  You should see some of the speakers Moth designed to look like buildings.


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> Isn't the RA-1 basically a Cmoy in a fancy case?
> 
> Moth's amps are really off the charts, and they remain one of my all time favorite designers (along with Shindo Labs).
> 
> You should see some of the speakers Moth designed to look like buildings.


 
  Yes it is but someone had to design it and by the box etc blah blah blah... lets not get into this on second thought, its been done to death elsewhere. 
   
  Now how does this "building" sound lol.


----------



## obobskivich

Whoa lots of replies:

- +1 to Moth being gorgeous equipment.

- Gwarmi I do agree, but I'm not really able to budge on the sizing thing, so I live with what I have. I live in an older house and my listening area is an in-built desk; while it's sturdy enough for me to stand up on it (do that with your flat pack furniture), it's also limited in width very seriously and I'd have to knock down walls to change that. I've also stacked as much gear on the floor and desk as I'm willing to (remember, there's a computer in there too!). Otherwise I'd be laughing at my own silly requirements and would've ordered a Woo or HeadAmp or Meier quite a while ago (or more realistically, would be using one of my big'ol receivers). 

- On the XL-Zs; you mention 1991, is that original, and if so, for which one? (I have the 444 and 555, and I'm trying to find out more about them and how they relate to the 1010 and 1050; my understanding is the 1x's are later/newer and different).

- Yeah I know what's in the RA1; do you also know it's the same opamp that powers the O2 and a few other designs?  Also +1 to not having the same argument out here again. The reason I asked about the battery version is that I was thinking of just buying that and providing my own PSU - it'd save $75+ at the end of the day. I actually saw a Japanese retailer offering the RA-1 with this kind of combination, and a pair of bricks, it looked pretty wild. 

- Will have to dig up more on that Little Country amp (while the outboard PSU is bulky; consider how tiny that thing is in practice; that's a 1/8" jack on the front :eek. 

- devouringone, The ESP/950s, while being "technically correct" are also very musical/engaging - they aren't just lab-flat and soul-less. I'll at least PM you with my comparison/impressions between the two, if not post them in the thread.

And congrats to whoever posted about ordering 325s; hope you like'em.


----------



## eclein

I have had these for awhile now back when we did the Bilavideo mods and I still think they sound awesome. I have Hifiman HE-5LE's and these modded Grado SR125's with Limbawood shells and have yet to hear anything that would make me consider selling these.....anybody around here now remember the Bilavideo mods????
    Ed


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





eclein said:


> I have had these for awhile now back when we did the Bilavideo mods and I still think they sound awesome. I have Hifiman HE-5LE's and these modded Grado SR125's with Limbawood shells and have yet to hear anything that would make me consider selling these.....anybody around here now remember the Bilavideo mods????
> Ed


 
   
   
   Not to drag up the past mate and I did miss most of the hoopla at the time - but 'Bilavideo' is a controversial
   name in the world of Head-Fi. Don't wish to kick up a storm and get moderated for this but most of us on
   here remember that he did vanish after taking a few Head-Fier amounts of cash for cups he never did end
   up supplying. Just saying..


----------



## obobskivich

gwarmi said:


> Not to drag up the past mate and I did miss most of the hoopla at the time - but 'Bilavideo' is a controversial
> name in the world of Head-Fi. Don't wish to kick up a storm and get moderated for this but most of us on
> here remember that he did vanish after taking a few Head-Fier amounts of cash for cups he never did end
> up supplying. Just saying..




Don't know anything about that, but the pictured headphone looks nice. 

On the burn-in debate: it's been done to death and back a few thousand times over the years. I don't see any reason to re-iterate it here. If you're interested in the topic overall, Tyll over at InnerFidelity has done some nice write-ups that consider both sides of the argument in a fairly non-adversarial way. :atsmile:

On an unrelated note: The RS-1 have shipped and are beginning their voyage. They are scheduled to arrive late next week, so I'll probably get initial comparison/impressions up over the weekend (time permitting).


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote: 





gradofan2 said:


> No... I mean the generic "you" as in "you guys / girls."
> 
> And... if the bass tightens up that would be a "good thing."  With the G Cushions the PS1000's have just a bit of an airy, "diffuse" sound, which makes the bass very textured and detailed (you can discern all of the layers and aspects of the sound)... but... that also means it seems a wee bit less compact, tight and solid.  The sound waves at various frequencies are separated and more easily heard individually, rather than tightly compacted so you hear them only in a blended mass, as in phones with lesser resolution.  That separation and detail allows you to hear all the components of complex music (symphonies, orchestras, etc.) - though, sometimes, less resolution can seem smoother and more solid... because... the various frequencies and sounds are blended and can't be heard individually as easily.  The user has to determine... do I prefer all the technical details, or do I prefer a smoother, more blended sound.  I think that's what is likely so confusing about the HD800's - exceptional detail and resolution... vs... a more euphonic blend of sounds of other phones with a bit lesser resolution.


 
   
  Listening now with my WA6 SEm and Monarchy M24 Tube DAC - the sound is so realistic... soundstage, imaging, resolution and detail - pretty amazing, really!  You won't want anything else for anything acoustical!


----------



## Melvins

I had the exact same ! Those are cocobolo shells right? I just had the sr125i's. Sold them to a fellow member to support my magnum purchase. Probably should have just kept them, as they were super aggressive sounding cans. Oh well. They worked magnificently for me for over a year, and I sold em' for around what I paid for em'. 
  Quote: 





eclein said:


> I have had these for awhile now back when we did the Bilavideo mods and I still think they sound awesome. I have Hifiman HE-5LE's and these modded Grado SR125's with Limbawood shells and have yet to hear anything that would make me consider selling these.....anybody around here now remember the Bilavideo mods????
> Ed


----------



## Melvins

scratch that, those don't look like cocobolo shells. But they are definitely from bill.


----------



## Melvins

Wow. yeah. limbawood. can't read lol.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Just at a glance it appears that the RCA cables may be worth more than the whole rig including those Sony R10's


 
  Yes 
  Quote: 





muppetface said:


> Isn't the RA-1 basically a Cmoy in a fancy case?


 
   Yes 
   
  Quote:


obobskivich said:


> The reason I asked about the battery version is that I was thinking of just buying that and providing my own PSU - it'd save $75+ at the end of the day. I actually saw a Japanese retailer offering the RA-1 with this kind of combination, and a pair of bricks, it looked pretty wild.
> 
> - devouringone, The ESP/950s, while being "technically correct" are also very musical/engaging - they aren't just lab-flat and soul-less. I'll at least PM you with my comparison/impressions between the two, if not post them in the thread.


 
  Yes there appear to be a nice, peacefully concise thread about the ESP 950 that I wanted to read, because I love those underdog or less well-known headphones (and an electrostatic one at that!). I consider my HP 1000 like one, and its good both in a laboratory  and on your head.
   
  I've bought this kit, and I love it (I mean it's fine, but I thought it would be bad, because that was my memory of that kind of rechargeable batteries)... the batteries have practically been in constant use in almost all my wake times (my HPA-1 follows me everywhere and I listen to a lot of music), and I still couldn't defeat them (I have a two year protection plan to do so): http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/853569-REG/Watson_4_Bay_Charger_With_4.html
   
  But the neatest thing in the world has to be this (you could surely tweak your future 9-volts batteries using transportable/portable headphone amplifier to accept it), a battery eliminator: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/315072-REG/Shure_PS9US_PS9US_Battery_Eliminator.html it's made by Shure expressly for audio equipment, maybe their PSU's (two, one for each battery eliminated  are those brick you saw from a Japanese retailer.
   
   
  I think Tyll's green Quincy Jones (Q701) is a more recent model with a different sound than his own old K701, and what Tyll shown was that he had the ears to differentiate them just by sound. If he would have taken the test more seriously he would have bought two Q701 from AKG, with a signed approval from the company that they are born of the same batch, then proceed to breaking-in thoroughly only one, and finally do the test with them.
   
  He also measured his two K/Q-701 and said that the differences in his results for both headphones, if he could decipher any out of the usual variance he gets from using many headphone placements (on his test head), would so small that there would be no way a human ear would perceive them.
   
  I just read something like "you need thorough burning-in for the PS-1000's highs [that are problematic when the headphone is stock] to subside" in that latest PS-1000 review. He should have said "once your head is broken in to them / once you get used to them; the highs become a lot less problematic" or something like it. For me it would be more accurate and acceptable; myself I feel like my head breaks in to each new headphones I buy, and quite a lot.


----------



## detoxguy

If anyone is interested I have very reluctantly just listed my RS1i and MAD Ear+ HD combo for sale. Divorce sucks.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





detoxguy said:


> If anyone is interested I have very reluctantly just listed my RS1i and MAD Ear+ HD combo for sale. Divorce sucks.


 
   
  Been there myself, brother...one of the hardest things I've ever had to deal with. Really sorry to hear it.


----------



## eclein

You are correct my friend, the shells pictured are my first Cocobolo shells I think. I had like 5 different sets at one point. I played with all kinds of variations. Foam behind that screen on the back with different thicknesses and variations on how porous the foam was. I spent so much time goofin around that I was really able to tailor the sound to my preferred taste. I just listened again today to them and I love them still. The Limba wood shells were a show stopper for me. I installed them sat and listened to them for a bit and said outloud-"well I'm done looking for shells for these". LOL....I just knew right away they were it.
  Lots of fine instruments made of Limba I came to find out. Here is a better pic of the Limba.....
 This was taken recently I think but thats them completed and they still look the same!!!! Next pair will be PS500's as soon as I can save the cash up......have a nice holiday folks!!!!!! Be Careful!!!


----------



## Brooko

@ all - on the burn-in thing (especially XanderTJ)
  Can we leave it out please - this isn't the sound science thread - it's the Grado Fan Club.  Personally I think Obob's post answered it perfectly.  The data that is available is definitely non-conclusive.  Tyll has probably done the most exhaustive objective measurement tests - and even he wasn't convinced one way of the other.  Personally I do believe it's mostly expectation bias and brain burn-in.  But I also acknowledge some mechanical is likely exist and be audible.  Right now - each to their own.  Unless there is empirical proof - stating one or the other position categorically (without acknowledging it as personal opinion only) is simply wrong.  For anyone wanting to expand their knowledge on it (I assume most will have read it by now) - http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/measurement-and-audibility-headphone-break (especially read the summary on page 4).
   
  Back on topic .......
   
  I started out with a pair of MS1is - ended up with a fwj, and eventually transplanted the drivers for 325i.  I think the wood with the 325is probably tames the treble just a little (although they are still fairly bright).  I do love the bass and the speed though - in fact it would be fair to say I really do enjoy these in their current form.  I'm 45 - so probably have a bit of high freq hearing loss - which may also be contributing.
   
  Anyway - the only change I would make to my 325is would be changing the bowls for jumbos.  Unfortunately for me it just doesn't work - alters the mid-range too much, and makes the highs too tizzy.  I was wondering if anyone who has the PS500 also has a 325i as well.  Could you compare the PS500 with jumbos vs the 325i with bowls.  I have in my head that they should sound similar - bright, but the jumboed PS500 having better sound-staging and comfort.  Anyone who could help would be appreciated.
   
  With my current situation (mortgage/family) I can't afford to get into the 1000 family.  But 500s would be doable if they can give me the signature I'm after.  Once again - PS500 with jumbo vs 325i with bowl.
   
  Here's what I have at the moment .....
   

   
  TIA


----------



## LCfiner

I just sold a pair of PS500. I tried them with jumbos a few times out of curiosity and I found it made the highs tizzy. it wasn’t obvious with every song but hi hats or cymbal crashes felt wrong. possibly similar to your experience with the 325s. They didn’t sound as screechy with jumbos as the magnums since they’re already voiced to be a bit darker than most Grados but it’s not their ideal sound. You get a wider soundstage but the highs sound more artificial. I don’t recommend it. PS500 is made for bowls (they sound too thick with flats).
   
  I also think the PS500 soundstage with bowls was pretty darn good as is. I was comparing them with the magnums and HP1000 with flats and the PS500 soundstage width and depth was very good. The magnum with bowls could match it but then a lot of the bass got sucked away. 
   
  And, finally, the PS500 are significantly lighter than the 325 or magnums so the bowls never really bothered my ears on the PS500. I couldn’t stand the comfort of bowls on the magnums. too much weight causing pressure points on the edges of my ears. But the PS500 was much more, um, gentle.


----------



## Magick Man

lcfiner said:


> I just sold a pair of PS500. I tried them with jumbos a few times out of curiosity and I found it made the highs tizzy. it wasn’t obvious with every song but hi hats or cymbal crashes felt wrong. possibly similar to your experience with the 325s. They didn’t sound as screechy with jumbos as the magnums since they’re already voiced to be a bit darker than most Grados but it’s not their ideal sound. You get a wider soundstage but the highs sound more artificial. I don’t recommend it. PS500 is made for bowls (they sound too thick with flats).
> 
> I also think the PS500 soundstage with bowls was pretty darn good as is. I was comparing them with the magnums and HP1000 with flats and the PS500 soundstage width and depth was very good. The magnum with bowls could match it but then a lot of the bass got sucked away.
> 
> And, finally, the PS500 are significantly lighter than the 325 or magnums so the bowls never really bothered my ears on the PS500. I couldn’t stand the comfort of bowls on the magnums. too much weight causing pressure points on the edges of my ears. But the PS500 was much more, um, gentle.




I can't agree, I love the PS500s with bagels, but everyone's a little different. Maybe it's the gear chain involved, who knows?


----------



## Brooko

@ LCfiner Many thanks - out of curiousity (so I can get a reference point) - did you also find the 325is stock as being too bright for you?


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





magick man said:


> I can't agree, I love the PS500s with bagels, but everyone's a little different. Maybe it's the gear chain involved, who knows?


 
   
  Thanks also - looks like this might be one of those combos I need to try for myself.
   
  Thanks all - difficult question - guess it'll come down to personal pref.


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





magick man said:


> I can't agree, I love the PS500s with bagels, but everyone's a little different. Maybe it's the gear chain involved, who knows?


 
   
  Possibly. My amp is the Amphora and that thing does no favours masking treble brightness on my Grados (part of the reason why I like the combo, to be honest). It’s less harsh than the DAC1 headphone out I had before but it doesn’t reduce extended treble brightness so any little “tssss” is presented without any masking.
   
  I think the upside is that, even without the change of bowls, the PS500 sound great. and the cost to try it out is around 55 bucks for the bagel pads so it’s not a huge risk to see if it works.


----------



## Gwarmi

Just chiming in with my two cents - enjoyed myself last night revisiting some forgotten Roy Orbison material..
   
   
   
   The PS1000's really making a luscious meal of his 'Mobile Fidelity' back catalogue - placement of his voice differed
   from track to trackbut I did manage to find some 'pearls' namely - 'Blue Bayou' and 'Blue Angel' - Sadly, 'Pretty Woman'
   was a bit 'boomy-tish' and washy but perhaps there are many other factors at play.
   
   I can say this though - I'd never heard his haunting voice like this before..
   
   The man was truly an unforgettable voice.


----------



## KG Jag

The Wizard of Wink is one of the few artists that kept good rock alive in its dark period filled with a bunch of guys named Bobby.


----------



## Gwarmi

Bob Dylan perhaps paid the greatest compliment by saying
   
   '"I was always fishing for something on the radio. Just like trains and bells, it was the soundtrack to my life. I moved the dial up and down and Roy Orbison's voice came blasting out of the small speakers. His new song "Running Scared" exploded into the room. Lately, I'd been listening for songs with folk connotations. There had been some in the past: “Big Bad John,” “Michael Row the Boar Ashore,” “A Hundred Pounds of Clay,” Brook Benton had made “Boll Weevil” a contemporary hit. I liked the Kingston Trio. Even though their style was polished and collegiate, I liked most of their stuff anyway, Songs like “Getaway John,” “Remember the Alamo,” “Long Black Rifle.” There was always some kind of folk type song breatking through, “Endless Sleep,” the Jodie Reynolds song that had been popular years before, had even been folk in character. 

Orbison, though transcended all the genres-- folk, country, rock & roll or just about anything. His stuff mixed all the styles and some that hadn't even been invented yet." 

"He could sound mean and nasty on one line and then sing in a falsetto like Frankie Valli in thenext. With Roy, you didn't know if you were listening to mariachi or opera. He kept you on your toes. With him, it was all about fat and blood. He sounded like he was singing from an Olympian mountaintop and he meant business." 

One of his early songs, “Ooby Dooby”, had been popular way previously, but this new song of his was nothing like that. “Ooby Dooby” was deceptively simple, but Roy had progressed. He was now singing his compositions in three and four octaves that made you want to drive your car off a cliff. He sang like a professional criminal. Typically, he'd start out in some low, barely audible range, stay there a while and then astonishingly slip into histrionics. Hisvoice could jar a corpse, always leaving you muttering something to yourself like, "Man, I don't believe it." His songs had songs within songs. They shifted from major to minor key without any logic. Orbison was deadly serious--- no pollywog or fledgling juvenile. There wasn't anything else on the radio like him. I'd listen and wait for another song, but next to Roy the playlist was strictly dullsville...gutless and flabby."


----------



## LCfiner

that’s a great quote. 
   
  Now i’m forced to revisit some Orbison tonight.


----------



## obobskivich

Those woodies are absolutely hawt - are those 325s or Alesandros in those shells? 

Anyways, I haven't heard the PS-500, but I found the 325's treble un-naturally bright to begin with. FWIR (like Focker's comments) the PS 500 are less bright/aggressive compared to their siblings - FR graphs seem to show a similar trend. But what you're describing with the jumbos/bagels/GSK pads on the 325s is what most people describe as happening to their Grados (apart from the GSK/PSK) when mated with those pads. I don't think there's much to be done while retaining the sound as it is now (remember that pads play a big role in the sound of a headphone); what's your issue with them as-is? Comfort? Fit? etc You might actually be able to happily get away with the comfies (the pads the SR-60 have) since the 325 are brighter; I tried them on my 225s and it just killed the top end too much, but I'm imagining if the top were boosted up a bit more, it might just balance out nicely (or at least be a nice enough compromise). They're also a lot cheaper than bagels to try.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Those woodies are absolutely hawt - are those 325s or Alesandros in those shells?
> Anyways, I haven't heard the PS-500, but I found the 325's treble un-naturally bright to begin with. FWIR (like Focker's comments) the PS 500 are less bright/aggressive compared to their siblings - FR graphs seem to show a similar trend. But what you're describing with the jumbos/bagels/GSK pads on the 325s is what most people describe as happening to their Grados (apart from the GSK/PSK) when mated with those pads. I don't think there's much to be done while retaining the sound as it is now (remember that pads play a big role in the sound of a headphone); what's your issue with them as-is? Comfort? Fit? etc You might actually be able to happily get away with the comfies (the pads the SR-60 have) since the 325 are brighter; I tried them on my 225s and it just killed the top end too much, but I'm imagining if the top were boosted up a bit more, it might just balance out nicely (or at least be a nice enough compromise). They're also a lot cheaper than bagels to try.


 
   
  Thanks - they are nice looking - I think the recable and Manta headband helped a lot with the final aesthetics 
   
  They're 325is in there now - I don't think I could go back to the MS1i again - I really like the 325i FWJ.  It's bright - but I still really enjoy it.  I have tried the TTVJ, the comfies and the Senn 414 - and none of them matched the bowls.  The bowls are comfortable enough - but if I could get similar sound sig to what I have now - maybe a little less brightness, and a little more sound-stage - plus the added comfort of the jumbos, I think I'd have found my ideal Grados.
   
  I did try the Jumbo pads with the MS1i initially (not a good match) - loved the comfort, hated what it did to the sound.  What I was hoping for was with the added bass, and less treble impact from the PS500 - the jumbos might suit them, and I don't really mind the added brightness if it's not exceeding what i currently have with the 325is.
   
  Think next time I'm in the US, I'll have to go demo a pair and find out for myself.


----------



## bbophead

I have 325i's and 500's, both with G-Cush.  What can I say, i vote for comfort and soundstage over everything else.  However, lately I'm beginning to tire a little of the mid-bass increase of the 500's.


----------



## obobskivich

musiclover666 said:


> And now back to the original intent of this thread. I am enjoying the hell out of my 80i, how are everyone else enjoying their Grados?
> 
> Cheers,
> Dan




I'm regretting not having paid for 2nd day shipping...that's how I'm doing. :angry_face:


----------



## MegaMushroom

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> And now back to the original intent of this thread. I am enjoying the hell out of my 80i, how are everyone else enjoying their Grados?
> 
> Cheers,
> Dan


 
   
  I love the sound no matter, but the pain becomes noticeable after a couple of hours.  They might lack the comfort of my Sennheiser HD598s, and the bass of my Ultrasone HFI580s, but they have that extra little something that makes metal sounds more awesome to me.  Must be the sound stage mixed in with the bright sound. 
   
  So... To answer the question.  I am enjoying them very much.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> I'm regretting not having paid for 2nd day shipping...that's how I'm doing.


 
   
  What did you order?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> I think the best thing that can be done in these cases is to ignore the obnoxious behavior of the poster and not take his bait.
> 
> And now back to the original intent of this thread. I am enjoying the hell out of my 80i, how are everyone else enjoying their Grados?
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'm listening to my 80s in your honor, Dan


----------



## obobskivich

focker said:


> What did you order?




Oh you missed that a few pages back? 



obobskivich said:


> Oh, and after a few years of not having a Grado in the house, I finally decided to correct that, and am awaiting an RS-1. Hopefully they'll stack up against my ESPs as swimmingly as the SR-225s did against equally more expensive/"technically competent" (read: hojillions of dollars of R&D) headcans years ago. It should also be fun to compare two American giants.




So yeah - I went for free shipping, but didn't consider that for anywhere but Amazon Prime, free shipping means SLOW shipping. :wink_face:


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Oh you missed that a few pages back?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  wow, nice! I hope you don't get a bum pair like I did...I was so disappointed. I really loved their look and how light they were, but one of the drivers was clearly messed up. The sticker that seals the box was open, so I'm almost positive they sent me a pair that was supposed to have gone back to Grado for repairs or something....I dunno, but I want to give them a listen again at some point. Looking forward to your impressions!


----------



## obobskivich

Don't scare me with stories like that! :eek:

And yeah, I'm looking forwards to my impressions as well - I'm curious what two of the longest-running American flagships have to do towards one another. Especially given their seemingly diametric opposition in terms of design goals.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Don't scare me with stories like that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  lol, sorry...I think I just had some very rare bad luck from Amazon. I purchase from them all the time and this was really the only time they send me something that I felt was mis-handled. To their credit, they took full responsibility for it.  I think in a way it worked out for me because I really love the PS500s...it's possible I'd like the RS-1s as much or more, but the headphones I ended up with have really given me a great deal of enjoyment. Of course, I've been able to say that about all three of my Grados, so clearly I'm biased   
   
  I hope they show up soon!


----------



## obobskivich

focker said:


> lol, sorry...I think I just had some very rare bad luck from Amazon. I purchase from them all the time and this was really the only time they send me something that I felt was mis-handled. To their credit, they took full responsibility for it.  I think in a way it worked out for me because I really love the PS500s...it's possible I'd like the RS-1s as much or more, but the headphones I ended up with have really given me a great deal of enjoyment. Of course, I've been able to say that about all three of my Grados, so clearly I'm biased
> 
> I hope they show up soon!




Yeah I've had some bum luck with Amazon recently and getting defective products too - so I tried a different dealer. 

And they aren't late yet - UPS is estimating Thursday. But c'mon man, that's A FEW DAYS AWAY.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Yeah I've had some bum luck with Amazon recently and getting defective products too - so I tried a different dealer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  THURSDAY?? How am I supposed to wait that long??? lol


----------



## CrystalT

I hate that feeling. Especially when the package chills at the post office for a few days because there's other packages that are higher priority. I especially hate when that's happening, and they won't let you just go there and pick it up yourself. :'(
   
  Happened with my stolen Klipsch X10.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> More to the history of the RA-1, and feel free to correct me: the RA-1 (from your awesome thread) was released in 1998 - wasn't the cmoy only brought about around 2001?


 
   
  The RA-1's internal circuit was designed by Sidney Stockton Smith (http://www.stereophile.com/news/10884/) that designed all of the original Marantz High Fidelity products, he is a revered audio engineer and considered a genius. He made this "portable" design at the request of Joseph Grado for his HPA signature headphone amplifier (to drive the HP 1000), somewhere around 1989. The RA-1's circuitry schematics are based off that. Although I don't know about the RA-1 exactly, the HPA's capacitors are custom made to have synergy with the HP 1000. I think that it's still the philosophy behind the RA-1 (to have synergy with current Grado headphones), but most of the parts used are generally of lesser quality compared to those of the HPA, which costed too much to produce (they lost money on each unit).
   
  I love my HPA-1, although it has too much background/power hiss when listened to with John Grados (for me to use them with it, but I'm difficult on that), it's barely audible with higher impedance headphones like HP 1000 (40 ohms, a bit less sensitive) though. It sounds more powerful than anything else I have , can go very loud and has a very smooth potentiometer.
   
  I think it's a coincidence the cMoy asteroid landed so close to the design of Sidney for the Grado amplifiers. The popularity and portability of the nowadays cMoys shows that Joseph Grado knew what he was doing, who he was hiring and was well ahead of its time (a time when standalone headphone amplifiers as we know them didn't even happen yet). I know Tyll Hertsens credits Headroom corporation for commercializing the first headphone amplifier and the first portable headphone amplifier, but me I credit Joseph Grado for being the first at that, although he lacked the visibility of the internet and maybe the overall marketing skills.
   
  To tell the truth I think cMoy's design is even more complex than that of Grado amps (and that Head-Fi calls "cMoy" anything that is small and has simple circuitry in it [http://www.head-fi.org/t/472214/are-most-headamps-overpriced-cmoys]). While most cMoys use only one battery, the HPA/RA-1 uses one 9 volt per channel, you need two or else you'll hear a big screech, lol  I did try it.
   
   
  But I understand that you are revising your choice, although RA-1 sounds good with Grado and plays loud, it looks sub-par compared to every other headphone amplifiers of this millennium. Only Grado fanatics use it, lol.
   
  RA-1 can be had at 200 dollars easily on the used market. HPA on the other hand, is nowhere to be found (I've been trying for about 4 months now), I ended up paying a premium price for mine, 800 EUR, which once you convert it is more than the retail price of 795 USD! It was sold on Head-Fi in the past of a lot less... :/ (but I genuinely like it!


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





musiclover666 said:


> I think the best thing that can be done in these cases is to ignore the obnoxious behavior of the poster and not take his bait.
> 
> And now back to the original intent of this thread. I am enjoying the hell out of my 80i, how are everyone else enjoying their Grados?
> 
> ...


 
   
  Actually I agree with very much all that Xander said, although I would not have the courage or the disinterest to speak it out loud. He on the other hand is brutally direct, and I understand how it can be hard to accept/tolerate in the club. But he doesn't seem to care much about it either, and has not escalated like some of you. I'd suggest you not to care about him more than he cares about you, especially if his comments or behavior stirs you negative and energy-draining emotion... I would also suggest Xander to tame it down, or else he will A) not make friend B) draw moderator's attention where it's not needed.
   
   
  Quote: 





kg jag said:


> You argue a lot.  People that disagree with you are "absurd" and "atrocious"--or at least their positions are.  That's great.
> 
> How many years have you been listening to your own serious/at least decent headphones (I see the Grado SR 60 in your profile)?  You don't sound like you have much life experience.


 
   
  Hey, he has not called anyone absurd or atrocious; he's referring to ideas more than people, and he has not targeted anyone.
   
  I don't think you can know much about his life experience by looking at his headphones roster and gear.
   
   


detoxguy said:


> I think the point people are making is that you have a problem with people who don't believe what you believe. Why have a problem with anyone here for the way they feel about this? It's ridiculous, it's petty, and you embarrass yourself.


 
   
  He don't seem to me like a voluntary trouble-maker, he doesn't even seem to realize the short-term impact of his comments on some people.


----------



## LCfiner

I sent my Magnums to be recabled a few days ago (they had an XLR out that I would not use and were a bit unwieldily so I’m getting a thinner, shorter cable) and I miss having them here. As a change from the big, massive sound of the LCD3, I’ve plugged in my SR60 for some listening and it still impresses me just how much of that fun Grado sound you can get for 80 bucks. They are the definition of toe tapping.
   
  Oh, and adding flats to the SR60 to replace the comfies is a real nice upgrade to the bass impact and lower mids.


----------



## CrystalT

When I did things to upgrade my SR60's bass impact, i found that it detracted from the overall quality. As it is, I personally prefer the impact felt from percussion instruments, which happens in the mids.


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> *When I did things to upgrade my SR60's bass impact, i found that it detracted from the overall quality.* As it is, I personally prefer the impact felt from percussion instruments, which happens in the mids.


 
   
  well, your mods were a little odd so I can see why. First, you kept the comfies on there and that is where a lot of the low frequencies escape since the comfies are so porous. then you added the heavy pleather stuff on top of the comfies and greatly increased the distance from the driver to your ear, which will reduce the mids.
   
  to try to get an approximation of the flats without having to buy them, take the comfies and apply some scotch tape around the edge (experiment with thickness of the strip). The flats are quite a bit denser than comfies so they keep in more bass while keeping the driver real close to the ear so the mids don’t sound distant and the highs are nice and sweet.
   
  moving the drivers further away from the ears with a grado that’s not tuned for that distance will typically make things sound weird


----------



## our martin

Just ordered myself some grado gs1000i for my outdoor cabin in cala gracio ibiza! p.s They will be plugged into a olive 06hd music streamer, i shouldn't need a headphone amp,i hope!


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> moving the drivers further away from the ears with a grado that’s not tuned for that distance will typically make things sound weird


 
  Yeah, I'm weird that way.


----------



## our martin

_*Big Grado sound signature variation of the same models*..Theres another thread on headfi about grados sounding different but i couldn't paste the link..P.s I think it's because i am in england but not certain!_


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





our martin said:


> _*Big Grado sound signature variation of the same models*..theres another thread on headfi about grados sounding different but i couldn't paste the link..P.s I think it's because i am in england but not certain!_


 
   
   I'm pretty convinced that no two PS1000's are exactly alike - heard 3 x different pairs now and they seem
  to each have their own slight differences on the same material


----------



## our martin

[img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/c/c3/100x100px-LS-c30c2648_gradologo.png[/img]
 
 kite7
 Trader Feedback:+13




  
 offline
 
 2,006 Posts. Joined 10/2006
 Select All Posts By This User
 

    I briefly owned a RS1i and it sounds very different from my RS1 2003. The RS1i in fact sound so different that I'm afraid that if someone heard it, they would believe that it is the representation of the grado sound when it is definitely not. It's not a small difference, and I don't understand why this difference exists. I don't think it's possible that the sound changed that much since 2003. I personally prefer the brighter RS1 much more. For the RS1i, the upper midrange spike has been toned down a lot taking away some of the clarity in the guitars. The bass is boosted to give the user an impression of more dynamics.
   
  I have had a 2008 RS1 with buttons (Sold) , MS-Proi(Sold) and now RS1i (Sold). All of these sound very similar to one another, identical I'd say. More importantly, all of these don't even sound bright nor do they have the upper midrange spike that my 2003 RS1 has that makes guitars and drums sound very real and exciting. Drums and guitars on these RS1i sound just like any other headphone and don't stand out. I don't think I own defective RS1i because I've already owned two other grados (bought from two different sellers from the world) that sound the same. I personally looked at the voice coil (red) and color of the driver (white), and they look the same as the RS1 2008 and Ms-Proi.
   
  The soundstage is the same as a grado, that's where the similarity ends. The treble seems to be lurking the background and isn't as protruding , the midrange sounds full but something about it makes it seem like there is a lack of clarity. The bass while the amount has increased, doesn't sound as tight as my RS1. I'm fairly disappointed in what I've heard, so disappointed that I got rid of it quickly. I clearly remember that my RS1 sounds exactly like the RS1i I demoed from a store downtown but why does this RS1i and the two other grados sound so different? Did Grado have an odd batch?
   
  Now I haven’t given up looking for a RS1i that sounds close to my RS1 so I bought _another_ RS1i. They still don’t sound as bright but they are noticeably better than the other ones I’ve owned, less midrange muddiness. I’m not so sure I should continue looking anymore. Why is there such a big variation in sound?
   
  They really sound nothing like RS1 and previous SR80 and SR225 I’ve owned. At this point, I start to question how many of these “darker” sounding grados are out there. I think everyone should be aware of this because the sound difference is massive while we could technically have the same model. Ever wonder why some people’s impression of the same grado model vastly disagrees with some others? Something just doesn't seem right
   
  My impression of the sound
   
  Grado (SR80,SR225,early ~2003 RS1): Bright, blatant upper midrange peak, tight bass light, crisp sounding. Summary: Harsher raw sounding grado
   
  Other Grados (RS1i,RS1i,MS-Proi, ~2008 RS1) : Midbass presence boosted, overly warm midrange, rounded sounding and not crisp, tamed upper mid spike. Polite but still detailed highs.Summary: A gentle and more lean sounding grado


----------



## pcf

All the RS1i I heard sound the same, what Kit7 experienced might be an isolated case. I am not a big fan of them, but in my opinion RS1i still sounds better than most of the older RS1 ( classic; buttoned; buttonless, whatever...) except for the very early vintage ones. If I have to choose between a buttoned "chassic" RS1 and RS1i, I would pick RS1i . Better still, swap the RS1i drivers for a pair of Magnum...
  As for PS1000- I haven't heard the chrome version but I agree that the earlier models do have variations, so much so that I had to send mine back to Grado Labs for checking just to get my piece of mind.


----------



## LCfiner

The GS1000 is tricky to amp. it’s more a question of synergy and how the amp is voiced than just power (as it doesn’t need a lot of it)
   
  That high end Olive might have an amp that measures well but makes the GS1000 sound too brittle (like the DAC1 amp I had) or it might be a more forgiving amp and mesh perfectly well with the cans. 
   
  I think it’s best to wait till you hear the combo before deciding if you need another amp
   
  and you may decide you’d rather have a PS1000 instead of another amp with the GS1000. I’ve always found that transducers make a bigger difference than amps, anyway


----------



## obobskivich

focker said:


> THURSDAY?? How am I supposed to wait that long??? lol




I know right?




crystalt said:


> I hate that feeling. Especially when the package chills at the post office for a few days because there's other packages that are higher priority. I especially hate when that's happening, and they won't let you just go there and pick it up yourself. :'(




This. This also sucks.



devouringone3 said:


> The RA-1's internal circuit was designed by Sidney Stockton Smith (http://www.stereophile.com/news/10884/) that designed all of the original Marantz High Fidelity products, he is a revered audio engineer and considered a genius. He made this "portable" design at the request of Joseph Grado for his HPA signature headphone amplifier (to drive the HP 1000), somewhere around 1989. I don't know about the RA-1, but the HPA's capacitors are custom made to have synergy with the HP 1000. I think that it's still the philosophy behind the RA-1 (to have synergy with current Grado headphones), but most of the parts used are of lesser quality compared to the HPA, which costed to much to produce (Grado lost money on each unit).
> 
> I love my HPA-1, although it has too much background/power hiss when listened to with John Grados (for me to use them with it, at least), it's barely audible with higher impedance headphones like HP 1000 (40 ohms, a bit less sensitive) though. It sounds more powerful than anything else I have.
> 
> ...




Dude, you need to be hired as the Grado librarian/historian for the company...seriously. It's just uncanny how much you know about this company. I'm willing to wager if I sent you my new RS-1's SN, you could probably find the tree it came from...

Awesome info, as always, and I'm kind of on the fence in general on a head-amp at this point. Mostly because I'm looking at two of the most efficient dynamics out there, and the PC should have no problems driving both of them. That said, if I end up getting an amp, popularity aside, the RA-1 will probably be it; simply because it matches (I know, it's vain, but if I'm gonna spend a hojillion dollars on a non-pragmatic accessory, it can at least be one I like; right?). But at this point I'm gonna see how they do with the PC.


----------



## Errymoose

Mentioned before about wanting a tube amp to go with my RS1i.... currently waiting for a Little Dot 1+ and Sylvania Gold 408A tubes to arrive. So hyped about seeing what this synergy with grado's  and tubes is liked...


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Dude, you need to be hired as the Grado librarian/historian for the company...seriously. It's just uncanny how much you know about this company. I'm willing to wager if I sent you my new RS-1's SN, you could probably find the tree it came from...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thank you! lol maybe, but I just want to make sure of one thing: you know that I did not found and wrote all the "Full Grado Labs History" facts list right? I took them off Grado's Facebook. Okay now.
   
  Lol yeah by reading Kite7's post I really started believing the wooden RS-1 has had good years and less good years, like wine. My first "real" (Head-Fi) headphone was that "2003 RS1" he's talking about. I sometimes call him the "RS-1 expert", he has owned 7 of them in total (8 if you count the MS-Proi lol).
   
  Actually! they're so sensitive that I hear static and pages loading connected to my Dell Inspiron 1720's jack, almost as loud as you would with an IEM. It's not loud though, but it's there, and it can be heard within a very calm (almost silent) part of a song on top of the usual hiss noise that would also be present in it, (to give you an example). It's because it's harder to forget that it's there than a pink noise hiss (which you'll probably get some with the RA-1, to a small extent, in the background, but the users said not being be bothered by it), because it's an irregular noise and made up of high frequencies.
   
  Although you surely don't have any of that with a real soundcard  (sorry for making a big deal out of it, but the RA-1 is a waned amplifier around here, you would have trouble selling it, so I want to help you decide and it's really my narrow field of expertise too , you could test it with a pair of sensitive low impedance headphones (like a IEM), that's why I have an external DAC.


----------



## 188479

Hi All:

A quick question. I just purchased a pair of HF-2's to replace my 225i's. How does the HF-2 stack up against the PS500? Is it basically the same? Also, what are the best Grado pads for the HF-2. Thanks!


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Quote: 





188479 said:


> Hi All:
> A quick question. I just purchased a pair of HF-2's to replace my 225i's. How does the HF-2 stack up against the PS500? Is it basically the same? Also, what are the best Grado pads for the HF-2. Thanks!


 
  I prefer HF2 than PS500. Both has smooth treble and thick midrange. But HF2 has better vocal presence and more balance midbass unlike PS500 which I feel has too much midbass.
   
  I like bowl pad the most for HF2.


----------



## Melvins

Quote: 





errymoose said:


> Mentioned before about wanting a tube amp to go with my RS1i.... currently waiting for a Little Dot 1+ and Sylvania Gold 408A tubes to arrive. So hyped about seeing what this synergy with grado's  and tubes is liked...


 
  you are in for a treat sir! You thought the grad sound was warm before....


----------



## our martin




----------



## obobskivich

devouringone3 said:


> Thank you! lol maybe, but I just want to make sure of one thing: you know that I did not found and wrote all the "Full Grado Labs History" facts list right? I took them off Grado's Facebook. Okay now.
> 
> Lol yeah by reading Kite7's post I really started believing the wooden RS-1 has had good years and less good years, like wine. My first "real" (Head-Fi) headphone was that "2003 RS1" he's talking about. I sometimes call him the "RS-1 expert", he has owned 7 of them in total (8 if you count the MS-Proi lol).
> 
> ...




Sounds like your laptop has a grounding issue. I've got none of that noise with the last three generations of Sound Blaster; and the Recon3D is thus far the only amp that doesn't hiss with my MDR-F1s (which fit your "like a IEM" example: 100 dB/mW and 12 ohms - just heard back from yet another amp manufacturer that doesn't think their products will be stable with them; Grado is one of the few that thinks their amp will run them actually). 

At this point I'm just holding on to the Recon going on gut instinct - if it can make the MDR-F1 happy, the RS-1 are a cakewalk. The RA-1 would purely be a vanity buy; and I am nervous about the hiss/noise and channel imbalance issues inherent to many stand-alone headphone amplifiers. I'd certainly buy from somewhere with a return policy.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Hey guys, So I'm almost in the boat with picking up some 325is 's but I have one concern. All the grado's I've listened to and other open back kind of lack fullness to the sound. It's very airy. Also the lower grado's don't have much of anything for bass response, but I've been told the 325's have some thump. Any inputs?


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Hey guys, So I'm almost in the boat with picking up some 325is 's but I have one concern. All the grado's I've listened to and other open back kind of lack fullness to the sound. It's very airy. Also the lower grado's don't have much of anything for bass response, but I've been told the 325's have some thump. Any inputs?


 
   
   Opt for a good deal on a second hand RS1i - lots of tube options range from the Little Dot series, Mapletree
   and Woo Audio - I recommend going second hand here too to minimize costs.
   
   In my opinion - the RS1i is the thickest sounding Grado, considerably so over the tizzyness of the 325i.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Opt for a good deal on a second hand RS1i - lots of tube options range from the Little Dot series, Mapletree
> and Woo Audio - I recommend going second hand here too to minimize costs.
> 
> In my opinion - the RS1i is the thickest sounding Grado, considerably so over the tizzyness of the 325i.


 
   
   
  The problem is, I'm a student so I don't think owning a tube setup would be such a great idea since I'll have to move around a bit.
   
  Now I've heard mixed things about the 325, so say its screeching and other say its just below the cusp in perfection land. I hate scratchy treble and wooly bass, but I still love the grado sound. Just trying to figure some stuff out.


----------



## LCfiner

Try a used hf2 or ps500 if you want more bass quantity and less treble.

If you want a more traditional grado sound but more refined - less shrill highs and less midrange shout, then get those 325 magnum upgraded for 300 bucks. The end result will sound like an RS1 but, IMO, even better.

It also means you can get the 325 or the MS2 now and then opt for the upgrade down the line instead of paying for everything all at once.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> Try a used hf2 or ps500 if you want more bass quantity and less treble.
> If you want a more traditional grado sound but more refined - less shrill highs and less midrange shout, then get those 325 magnum upgraded for 300 bucks. The end result will sound like an RS1 but, IMO, even better.
> It also means you can get the 325 or the MS2 now and then opt for the upgrade down the line instead of paying for everything all at once.


 

 I've always wondered what the "magnum" upgrade really did for the sound. I just read on their site that it's an all around benefit, which means nothing to me.
   
  I was thinking about doing that, but it's basically buying another set of headphones.


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> Try a used hf2 or ps500 if you want more bass quantity and less treble.
> If you want a more traditional grado sound but more refined - less shrill highs and less midrange shout, then get those 325 magnum upgraded for 300 bucks. The end result will sound like an RS1 but, IMO, even better.
> It also means you can get the 325 or the MS2 now and then opt for the upgrade down the line instead of paying for everything all at once.


 
   
  Rhydon tells me that Symphones is no longer offering the Magnum upgrade / conversion - just the drivers for those who want to DIY.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





gradofan2 said:


> Rhydon tells me that Symphones is no longer offering the Magnum upgrade / conversion - just the drivers for those who want to DIY.


 

 Really? I read on their site it was $400 for a new chamber and gimbals and the magnum upgrade.


----------



## devouringone3

Yes, it's outdated. He doesn't make the aluminum parts anymore. He also told me that.
   
  I don't find my SR325i (and I've read at many place that it still sounds like one of today's SR325is) screechy at all, unless I put the volume really high, higher than my usual high-volume critical listening. It's part of the Grado sound and yes they have 2-3 resonance peaks, like many other headphones, and if you raise the volume too much it'll sound piercing.
   
  What you heard about the SR325is sounding metallic and torturing surely isn't exact. You need to read a reviewer's background, if he comes from Sennheiser of course he'll find the SR325is bright and aggressive, if you go to the SR325i club and ask them how they like theirs you'll get drowned by positive thoughts.
   
  Yes, SR325is are the ones offering the biggest quantity of highs. Probably... it seems... by judging from what people say... but I have never heard one exactly (again I own a SR325i).
   
 the bright
   
  HF-2/PS500, PS-/GS1000 and SR60i are said to be the bassiest Grados, descending order... and it's also reflective of the frequency response (FR) graphs at Headphone.com, if you go compare them (you can stack graphs together by clicking on any FR plot they have for their headphones).
   
 the bassy
   
  PS500 has considerably less highs (compared to all other Grado models), it's been popular lately because of that, more than for just its bass.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Yes, it's outdated. He doesn't make the aluminum parts anymore. He also told me that.


 

 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
   
  So I have to pick up aluminum sleeves from old Magnums? What "v" drivers is he making? and who is he? (user name?)
   
  I'm not quite sure whats going on since the site looks to be operational. Any info on this would be great.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Hey guys, So I'm almost in the boat with picking up some 325is 's but I have one concern. All the grado's I've listened to and other open back kind of lack fullness to the sound. It's very airy. Also the lower grado's don't have much of anything for bass response, but I've been told the 325's have some thump. Any inputs?


 
   
  I've never found the Grados to lack fullness (to my ears), but if you're wanting more of a "thump", I would probably look somewhere else. As others have said, you'll probably need to go up to the next level of Grados (RS1, PS500, etc) in order to get some thump. Grado bass is very well articulated, but not accentuated. It also rolls off a bit as you head toward the lower registers. 
   
  The best comparison I can make with the Grado 325s are the other two headphones I own in that price range, the Beyerdynamic DT880/600 and the Beyer DT1350. Just as a comparison, the bass on the 1350 is much more pronounced than the 325s. With recordings that have some bass, I get quite a lot of impact from them. The 325s roll off well before I get to that point, though. 
   
  And for the record, that's not a knock on the Grados. Anyone who is familiar with my posts knows I love them. The PS500s are my favorite headphone, even though they cost less than half of my "best" phone.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
> 
> So I have to pick up aluminum sleeves from old Magnums? What "v" drivers is he making? and who is he? (user name?)
> 
> I'm not quite sure whats going on since the site looks to be operational. Any info on this would be great.


 
   
  Yeah I reacted exactly the same, lol. Because of lack of cash I waited and ended up missing it completely. So I sold my Grado headband assembly and MS2i metal cups that I was keeping to have a Magnum made with them.
   
  Head-Fi: "Rhydon" (like the Pokémon, although it's also his real name, lol) and his first name is Rayment, located in Ontario. He used to be very active in the Grado Head-Fi scene in 2002-2003-2004, interested by their drivers and metal headphones (purposefully so, lol). Indeed his website is operational and open to steal away from your 400 bucks on PayPal, but it was never updated nonetheless. 399.99$ was a promotional pricing for Head-Fi member that was supposed to last 20 days (July 31 2009 to August 21; regular price 599.99$), and the images of the V1 magnums do not represent so well what that latest ones have becomes over time (V4). Also you absolutely need to contact him to have done any operation really, because he has choice for colors, and a "Magnum Lite" product for 300 (250 initially).
   
  I don't know about the "v" drivers, I don't think he has told anyone what he was going to do in the future, and if it's of any interest to us of course. People here have speculated he could just make his own headphones, now that he has a recipe for a great driver and the tools and machinery to make aluminum parts.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





focker said:


> I've never found the Grados to lack fullness (to my ears), but if you're wanting more of a "thump", I would probably look somewhere else. As others have said, you'll probably need to go up to the next level of Grados (RS1, PS500, etc) in order to get some thump. Grado bass is very well articulated, but not accentuated. It also rolls off a bit as you head toward the lower registers.
> 
> The best comparison I can make with the Grado 325s are the other two headphones I own in that price range, the Beyerdynamic DT880/600 and the Beyer DT1350. Just as a comparison, the bass on the 1350 is much more pronounced than the 325s. With recordings that have some bass, I get quite a lot of impact from them. The 325s roll off well before I get to that point, though.
> 
> And for the record, that's not a knock on the Grados. Anyone who is familiar with my posts knows I love them. The PS500s are my favorite headphone, even though they cost less than half of my "best" phone.


 
   
   
  I love the Grado sound too, just it seemed airy to me. Though I've only listened to Sr60's. They have a great sound for the price. I was told the 325 has the most bass of the prestige series and is a bit of a stretch for my budget. So I really don't think refering me to higher end headphones will help. Sorry guys. I'd just like to make an informed purchase.


----------



## dibbler67

I was perusing another thread (Grado appreciation IIRC) and someone (I forget who) mentioned this guy (I forget if he's on head-fi): http://www.martincustomaudio.com/p/aluminum-gimbals-rodblocks.html
   
  But hey, the site exists so I haven't forgotten everything, lol
  Some really, really neat stuff there too.
   
   
   
   
  edit: Actually I think it was this thread, haha


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> I don't know about the "v" drivers, I don't think he has told anyone what he was going to do in the future, and if it's of any interest to us of course. People here have speculated he could just make his own headphones, now that he has a recipe for a great driver and the tools and machinery to make aluminum parts.


 
   
  I meant version. So the latest version is the v.4?
   
  Anyone know where I can pick up those metal sleeves, or am I really screwed and have to wait for them to pop up on head-fi.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Sorry guys. I'd just like to make an informed purchase.


 
   
  Don't be sorry , we're all here to help you that, Head-Fi too, but here you're with people more experienced with Grado in general than Head-Fi. But we also love Grado so we're just as biased... but still more informed
   
  SR325is has the most highs and a bass similar to all of the other SR-'s under him (except the SR60 which is exceptional and on his own). But only because headphones really follow a balance principle, this boost in its highs over all other SR-'s will give you the impression that he has less bass. PS500 has a lot of bass by itself, but it's diminished highs makes it look even more bassier, again which is why this is the new kid on the block from Grado.
   
  Grados still have a lot of variation between their units though, and I can understand in which circumstances one could suggest you the SR325is has the bassiest of the bunch. But really it's the SR60i, just so that it can draw bigger crowds only for him, because stronger bass is usually preferred by the general public. Otherwise I consider Grados more for the treble-heads, I do use tape around all my bowls and Grados for a pleasurable effect (with slightly increased bass [slightly increased everything]).


----------



## KG Jag

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> I love the Grado sound too, just it seemed airy to me. Though I've only listened to Sr60's. They have a great sound for the price. I was told the 325 has the most bass of the prestige series and is a bit of a stretch for my budget. So I really don't think refering me to higher end headphones will help. Sorry guys. I'd just like to make an informed purchase.


 
   
  You've heard the 60's.  Your next best step is probably to the 225i, which most agree is the sweet spot in the SR line.  If you have to stay around $100, pick up the Alessandro MS1.  They are my pick for the best buy in the greater SR family.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> I meant version. So the latest version is the v.4?
> 
> Anyone know where I can pick up those metal sleeves, or am I really screwed and have to wait for them to pop up on head-fi.


 
   
  Yes, it's v4, and among v4s there are the earlier grey colored drivers which are noticeably more sensitive, doesn't require amplification, have a smoother/more musical sound signature, and the latest black ones, a bit less sensitive, which have different advantages.
   
  I don't know I think you'll have to wait for them to pop up (which rarely happens), and compete with the others for them... or just make a wooden build.
   
  It also annoyed me that he took out such a great product... but he didn't sold much of his aluminum parts, compared to single pairs of drivers people uses in their own mods, or cheaper wooden cups from www.Martincustomaudio.com, Headphile.com and such (http://www.head-fi.org/t/611433/grado-wood-makers-sellers-thread).
   
   
  It's true that Alessandro Music products are said to be very similar to Grados but with a tad less highs and maybe a bit more bass (could be just an effect of the tamed highs).


----------



## dibbler67

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> I meant version. So the latest version is the v.4?
> 
> Anyone know where I can pick up those metal sleeves, or am I really screwed and have to wait for them to pop up on head-fi.


 
  If you're talking about replacing the plastic chambers with the aluminum ones from the magnum mod I think you're out of luck. If you mean the things holding the cups to the headband check this link I posted a few back: http://www.martincustomaudio.com/p/aluminum-gimbals-rodblocks.html He also does custom wooden cups, so you could lose the plastic that way. His name is mlantinen and he's on here.
   
  I'm extremely tempted myself but I can't afford any of this right now...


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





dibbler67 said:


> If you're talking about replacing the plastic chambers with the aluminum ones from the magnum mod I think you're out of luck. If you mean the things holding the cups to the headband check this link I posted a few back: http://www.martincustomaudio.com/p/aluminum-gimbals-rodblocks.html He also does custom wooden cups, so you could lose the plastic that way. His name is mlantinen and he's on here.
> 
> I'm extremely tempted myself but I can't afford any of this right now...


 
   
   
  Yeah I saw the post. Thanks! I love the idea of a full alum headphone. (I recently did a mod on some HE-6's and was horribly disheartened to find they are made of plastic). So it's the main reason I like the Sr325's since it's the cheapest full (partial) metal headphone with great sound. [I would get some alum sleeves to make it full] Anyone think that if I put a foam cover on the driver face it will tame the highs a little bit (with a little detail lost I'm sure) [given that I don't like them]. I just want to avoid piercing treble, and just to clarify, I'm not a bass head. I'm not like "BASSSSS TROLOLOLLLOLOL". The Se215's are too bassy for me and can give me a headache. I also already have BassBoost on my cMoy BB, so that gives me options.
   
  I love clarity, just not needles.


----------



## pcf

A full mod Magnum 325 sounds better than most Grados. I will also choose that over a pair of Magnum drivers in a wood cup.
  In a way I am not so disappointed about the end of the Magnum mod, what it really means is that Rhydon can now put his time and energy into making his own headphones. Hopefully we will have an alternative to Grado with more attention to details.


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> I love the Grado sound too, just it seemed airy to me. Though I've only listened to Sr60's. They have a great sound for the price. I was told the 325 has the most bass of the prestige series and is a bit of a stretch for my budget. So I really don't think refering me to higher end headphones will help. Sorry guys. I'd just like to make an informed purchase.


 
  I also have a pair of SR60s and I replaced the foam pads with the "flat" pads you can buy from ttvjaudio.com.
   
  huge difference. bass is more thumpy, lower mids are more lush and the highs are a bit sweeter (still not as smooth as a magnum or RS1, but better than with the stock pads). the flat pads are amade from a denser material than the comfy pad on the SR60 (and 80 and 125) so they don't let as much bass escape.
   
  If you're on a budget, I would highly recommend getting an SR60, 80 or 125 (they come with the comfy pads) and then spend 40 bucks to get the fat pads from TTVJ.


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





eclein said:


> I have had these for awhile now back when we did the Bilavideo mods and I still think they sound awesome. I have Hifiman HE-5LE's and these modded Grado SR125's with Limbawood shells and have yet to hear anything that would make me consider selling these.....anybody around here now remember the Bilavideo mods????
> Ed


 
   
  What's up Ed...how are you feeling these days?
   
  I see you've made the progression from Grado's to ortho's too.
  .
  Quote: 





brooko said:


> @ all - on the burn-in thing (especially XanderTJ)
> Can we leave it out please - this isn't the sound science thread - it's the Grado Fan Club.  Personally I think Obob's post answered it perfectly.  The data that is available is definitely non-conclusive.  Tyll has probably done the most exhaustive objective measurement tests - and even he wasn't convinced one way of the other.  *Personally I do believe it's mostly expectation bias and brain burn-in. *
> 
> 
> TIA


 
   
  I think it's a psycho acoustic thing too Brooko. I've been listening to my modded T50's alot the last few days, and when I put my HF2's on earlier today it was big change, took a few minutes to acclimate myself to the signature. I absolutely love my HF2's but my modded T50's are pretty shweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Just chiming in with my two cents - enjoyed myself last night revisiting some forgotten Roy Orbison material..


 
   
  I was listening to Mystery Girl when I fell in love with my HF2's, of course the headphones probably didnt have as much to do with it as the music did. I absolutely love that record, and have from the first time I heard it.


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Really? I read on their site it was $400 for a new chamber and gimbals and the magnum upgrade.


 
   
  The site is out of date...


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





gradofan2 said:


> The site is out of date...


 
   
  Thanks, We've established that. Know any alternatives? Right now it seems like I can only buy used parts from other head-fi members.


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Thanks, We've established that. Know any alternatives? Right now it seems like I can only buy used parts from other head-fi members.


 
   
  Contact Rydon at Symphones... he said... he has the drivers, and may have some other parts, or know where you can obtain them.


----------



## Penarin

OK Grado fans, help me out.  I've had some 125s for a year or two now and really like them.  So of course I'm starting to get curious about the rest of the line.  Should I go with the 225s or 325s?  My budget maxes out at around $300.
   
  Stuff I like- vocals, soundstage, detail, clarity.  Bass is also nice.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





penarin said:


> OK Grado fans, help me out.  I've had some 125s for a year or two now and really like them.  So of course I'm starting to get curious about the rest of the line.  Should I go with the 225s or 325s?  My budget maxes out at around $300.
> 
> Stuff I like- vocals, soundstage, detail, clarity.  Bass is also nice.
> 
> Thanks.


 

 I dont think the 225's or 325's are going to offer that big a difference from where you are now. An RS1, RS2, PS500, or HF2 are what you want to consider if you are looking for something different IMO.


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote: 





penarin said:


> OK Grado fans, help me out.  I've had some 125s for a year or two now and really like them.  So of course I'm starting to get curious about the rest of the line.  Should I go with the 225s or 325s?  My budget maxes out at around $300.
> 
> Stuff I like- vocals, soundstage, detail, clarity.  Bass is also nice.
> 
> Thanks.


 
   
  Well... I'd agree... you may just want to save up and get the PS500's (my favorite), or RS-1's... IF... you can wait that long.
   
  If not... then... I prefer the SR225's - which sound very much like the RS-1's.  They have a richer sound than the SR125's - with stronger bass and mellower highs.  The SR325's have great bass, and great detail, but can be strident - though, I must admit I didn't have them long enough to burn them in properly, or try the tape mod on them, which might have tamed them enough to enjoy.  I'd probably be tempted to get the Grado / Alessandro MS-2's (SR325's with a bit mellower sound)... IF... I was going to try the SR325's.


----------



## obobskivich

pingupenguins said:


> Yeah I saw the post. Thanks! I love the idea of a full alum headphone. (I recently did a mod on some HE-6's and was horribly disheartened to find they are made of plastic). So it's the main reason I like the Sr325's since it's the cheapest full (partial) metal headphone with great sound. [I would get some alum sleeves to make it full] Anyone think that if I put a foam cover on the driver face it will tame the highs a little bit (with a little detail lost I'm sure) [given that I don't like them]. I just want to avoid piercing treble, and just to clarify, I'm not a bass head. I'm not like "BASSSSS TROLOLOLLLOLOL". The Se215's are too bassy for me and can give me a headache. I also already have BassBoost on my cMoy BB, so that gives me options.
> 
> I love clarity, just not needles.




The 325s are the brightest Grados I've ever heard, and I wouldn't suggest them if you dislike bright cans. The 225 is a better choice, especially for the price. And I wouldn't worry too much what the headphone is actually made out of, unless you have an unlimited budget.  Anyways, the 225 are lighter, and imho more comfy than the 325 as a result - so if anything I prefer plastics. 

In terms of bass, I'm not sure what to tell you - the 225 are tighter/more refined than the 60, and the 325 (imho) are just gobs of treble on top of that. FWIR the MS-Pro and PS-1 are supposed to be good for low extension and impact, but I have no idea if this is true or not (and I'm not buying either of them to find out). 

Regarding putting comfies on the 325s; I tried it on the 225 and it was not for the better. It muddles up the mids/highs, drops the top-end, and makes them generally less awesome. I would not think it would be an improvement for the 325. It might kill the highs, but it's got an equally good chance of killing the midrange. If you have the 60s at home though, you could try it out and see what you get. Do realize that adding fabric/foam/felt/etc in front of a driver is the same idea as the Sony Acoustic Bass Lens - and that if you do it "right" (or "wrong" depending on what you want) you'll increase bass response pretty substantially (this is the premise of the Germania Mod for the ESW9 too).


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> The 325s are the brightest Grados I've ever heard, and I wouldn't suggest them if you dislike bright cans. The 225 is a better choice, especially for the price. And I wouldn't worry too much what the headphone is actually made out of, unless you have an unlimited budget.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Wow, great help! What do you think about the Ms2i's then? As gradofan2 puts it "SR325's with a bit mellower sound". I know it's probably stupid, but the idea of a metal headphone is infatuating.


----------



## obobskivich

pingupenguins said:


> Wow, great help! What do you think about the Ms2i's then? As gradofan2 puts it "SR325's with a bit mellower sound". I know it's probably stupid, but the idea of a metal headphone is infatuating.




Never heard the Allesandros - sorry.  Just recalling (perhaps even incorrectly) a comparison review between the RS-1 and MS-Pro, and the MS-Pro's bass came up. The PS-1 used to be a "basshead" suggestion a few years ago. 

While I like metal headphones as an idea, I'll say that there's only one set of metal cans that I really like - the MDR-F1. All of the others have some flaw (usually they weigh a ton, some of them sound bad). IMHO the 325 are just too awkwardly weighted and bright (this is all based on the 325i, the goldies - perhaps the last few revisions have changed them up substantially, I don't know). Try the 225, I think you'll like them. Alternately, there's always the AluMod if you're adventurous (I have no idea how it sounds, but they look like a fun project); I'd probably use a pair of 125s or 225s for them. 

If your goal is just to have a metal headphone, have you consider any of the AT's with aluminum cups, or a mag-frame Sony? I know, huge departure from Grado, but they're metal and probably a bit less polarizing. 

Unrelated,
UPS is showing my RS-1s moving on schedule, so Thursday looks like a winner. Will try to at least post initials against the ESP by the weekend.


----------



## Gradofan2

Yes... forget about... using any other cushions than the stock bowl pads (except for the PS1000's / GS1000's)... all the rest just ruin the sound of Grados.  
   
  And yes... if you don't like a pretty bright sound... then forget about... getting the SR325's.


----------



## Errymoose

-Really- enjoyed listening to my RS1i with the Little Dot 1+ last night (with the stock tubes, the sylvania gold 408 haven't arrived yet...).
  Faint buzzing in the left earpiece at times, which I'm hoping is just the stock tubes and will disappear when I replace them with something a lot better.  It's not really noticable when any music is playing, but if I just hook up the headphones you can just hear it.


----------



## Melvins

Quote: 





errymoose said:


> -Really- enjoyed listening to my RS1i with the Little Dot 1+ last night (with the stock tubes, the sylvania gold 408 haven't arrived yet...).
> Faint buzzing in the left earpiece at times, which I'm hoping is just the stock tubes and will disappear when I replace them with something a lot better.  It's not really noticable when any music is playing, but if I just hook up the headphones you can just hear it.


 
  as a LD owner I can attest that this is PROBABLY due to interference with the tubes from some sort of phone/piece of technology sitting by. I place my LD a foot or so from my laptop and all background noise ceases. This is probably the case. Also, placing books/setting something under the LD helps too. Cheers!


----------



## Errymoose

Quote: 





melvins said:


> as a LD owner I can attest that this is PROBABLY due to interference with the tubes from some sort of phone/piece of technology sitting by. I place my LD a foot or so from my laptop and all background noise ceases. This is probably the case. Also, placing books/setting something under the LD helps too. Cheers!


 

 Ahh, thanks...  It's sitting on top of my desk (so about 30-40cm above my tower) and right next to my dac, so maybe some interference around.  I'll try out moving it around a little when I get home and see if it goes away.


----------



## Melvins

lemme know if you still experience a problem, I found out that this is usually the cause. also, my DAC incessantly buzzes prior to me playing any sound out of my laptop, perhaps this is the same thing you are experiencing? it is annoying but unnoticeable 99% of the time as I am usually always listening to SOMETHING if I have my cans on.


----------



## Errymoose

Moving it around seems to have fixed that problem... 
   
  Also got some extra tubes this afternoon, so it's now with some sylvania gold 408As which sound awesome. Sounds like a bit more bass there with these tubes, and a little more warmth and smoothness.


----------



## charliex

Well ... I'm now waiting upon my separate deliveries this week or next of both a Joe Grado HP-1 (HP1000) with the polarity switches and a Joe Grado HP-2 (HP1000) with nearly intact lettering - both in outstanding condition.  I've been looking for these for awhile, and being as particular as I am for quality both physically and aurally, and then both turn up here on Head-Fi at the same time - fortuitous luck for an aufiophile, yet not so financially - - - geez, if only I had listened to the famous Head-Fi conjecture ...."sorry about your wallet".  I'll attempt to get a comparative review put together after some careful A-B'ing.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





charliex said:


> Well ... I'm now waiting upon my separate deliveries this week or next of both a Joe Grado HP-1 (HP1000) with the polarity switches and a Joe Grado HP-2 (HP1000) with nearly intact lettering - both in outstanding condition.  I've been looking for these for awhile, and being as particular as I am for quality both physically and aurally, and then both turn up here on Head-Fi at the same time - fortuitous luck for an aufiophile, yet not so financially - - - geez, if only I had listened to the famous Head-Fi conjecture ...."sorry about your wallet".  I'll attempt to get a comparative review put together after some careful A-B'ing.


 
  Congrats! 
  Actually you are making a sound investment (I know you are doing it as a music lover and collector. but....) since the HP1000 have been increasing in value and WILL go up further. 
  Don't feel sorry about your wallet in this case.


----------



## obobskivich

UPS just came...


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> UPS just came...


 
   
  Nice! Looking forward to hearing your impressions


----------



## obobskivich

focker said:


> Nice! Looking forward to hearing your impressions




Well right out of the box (after baking in 100*F summer sun) they were amazingly soft and comfy; they've had some time to cool off, and they're still fairly comfy but the pads firmed up a bit; nowhere near as bad as the ESW9 and other on-ears I've tried since the SR-225s. Might mess with the headband a bit on the clamp, but the pads are fairly soft and I now understand why people keep suggesting these for summer heat. The headband is more padded/comfy than I remember the 225s being - it's got some material inside of it. They feel fairly good in hand.

Sound impressions will have to wait, but I'm not hating what I'm hearing thus far. I think there might be a slight channel imbalance as well, but I might also be imagining it. 

EDIT
Okay I think channel imbalance is in the recordings, not the cans - it seems to shift left to right (the first album I put on was left-heavy, I moved to another and it went to the right, now it's centered; etc) - I'm skeptical on Grado's "0.05 dB matching" claim, but I remember having similar scruples with a lot of the (incredibly mainstream and low production value based) music I enjoy listening to when I was using an outboard DAC as the driver for the MDR-SA5000. And the 950's spoil me with their dual VC.


----------



## lugnut

Quote: 





gradofan2 said:


> Yes... forget about... using any other cushions than the stock bowl pads (except for the PS1000's / GS1000's)... all the rest just ruin the sound of Grados.
> 
> And yes... if you don't like a pretty bright sound... then forget about... getting the SR325's.


 
  Have you tried the G cush with the PS500 ?


----------



## obobskivich

Alright, initial impressions after an hour or two of listening (I just put the 950s on): 

PRaT. That should be their name. No Grado, No Reference Series 1, just PRaT PRaT-1 by PRaT Labs. Nothing I threw at them seemed to trip them up, but anything that has an emotional component is instantly brought to the surface. They're bright, but not harsh, sibilant, trashy, etc - they walk a very thin line there. They don't fall off into the land of the PRO2900, T70, and SR-325 and get harsh and papery with sibilant/clashy sounding material, but they don't go the route of the MDR-SA5000 and end up sounding ice cold either.

Fit is actually really a lot better than I expected; the pads are fairly soft (and I think the heat had something to do with this; devouringone, or anyone else who knows - if I throw the pads in my dryer for a while will it loosen them up?), and they fit snugly. They clamp quite a bit, I tried bending the headband some, and it seemed to relieve it some, but I'm paranoid about breaking them apart in my hands (I've seen too many people do this with glasses h34r; I'm assuming it will loosen with time though (just like the HD 580s' steel band did). It isn't really obtrusive, but it's a huge departure from the ESP/950s (which are as clampy as a wet noodle); they certainly stay on your head. I'm thinking 7-10 hour sessions are probably not feasible at this point, but it's not due to the sound.

Build quality on my pair is the best Grado I've actually yet seen (no idea how I rolled a 20 on that one) - the CJC, jack, extension bits, ear-cup joints, etc all look correct and there's no random crimps, solder burns, melted bits, etc that I'm kind of used to seeing on Grados (has their QC generally gone up in recent years?). The headband/gimbals are suitable for what they need to do, and despite the cable being thicker than a CAT6 patch cable it's incredibly flexible. The extension cable feels softer and more flexible though (I don't get why - according to the specs they're the same thing).

More into the sound, they really seem to hit the "more emotional and musical with details and speed" sweet-spot compared to the 950. Both are technically excellent, the 950s are more of the teacher's pet, the RS-1 more the class clown. Both attract a lot of attention and probably end up with good marks at the end of the day, but for opposite reasons. The RS-1 seem to be able to move relatively fast, but not quite with the effortless panache of the 950. The bass is boosted up a bit, and impacts relatively hard, but it decays quickly and is fairly tight - sort of what I imagine the PRO2900 is attempting to be. The treble is boosted up quite a lot, and still manages to be enjoyable. It's not "twangy" or "clashy" to the ears, it's just BRIGHT. But it's not a nuclear explosion bright (like the MDR-SA5000), it's more of a basking-in-the-summer-sun kind of radiance. The mids seem to be hit or miss, a lot like the 950 and F1 actually - tracks that I highly regard with those two are rendered beautiful, but tracks that lack a great string/vocal/etc presence are somewhat hum-drum. So they can do it, but it's really on the material being played. They don't seem as brutally unforgiving of compression as the F1s are (the F1s are honestly the pickiest headphones, speakers, etc that I've ever heard when it comes to compression artefacts - even the PRO2900 were more forgiving :eek, probably more on-par with the ESP or K701 - if it's crap they'll let you know about it, but they won't ruin the entire experience if it can be helped.

Compared to the 950, they have a smaller stage, less effortless sound, and more involved overall presentation. The 950s, by contrast, seem "aloof" or "spaced out" running through the same material - sort of "yeah, I can do this, and do it right, but do I really NEED to; haven't I played this song once already? wasn't that time good enough?" Thus far they really do seem to complement each other - neither is really "wrong" but they're certainly not the same. Clamping aside I'm seeing these as definite keepers (and I wish I could remember if the 225s were clampy out of the box or not; I don't remember the pads being this soft). 

Oh, and I STILL do not get the "Grados are the be-all end-all for rock" mantra. I don't feel like they do anything particularly world-changing compared to the family ESP or a few Ultrasone models; they're good, but c'mon...it's not live. I think it's just a disservice to them (and Grado cans in general) that they've been so completely type-cast as "rock cans" over the years; and I remember feeling similarly about the GS-1000 and SR-225 years ago. They do a lot more than Eddie Van Halen and Cheap Trick.

EDIT
So I put the RS-1s back on for a "quick moment" to test one track before turning in for the night. That was an hour ago. These have a new name, instead of PRaT - frome henceforth they shall be known as the Succubus. Literally, trivial concerns like time, work, eating, sleeping, personal hygiene, etc all seem immaterial compared to listening to these cans.


----------



## Focker

Wow, great feedback! Makes me really want to hear a non-DOA pair and compare them to the PS500s. I totally agree with you about Grados being type cast. I've enjoyed many genres of music with mine and don't find them to be a one trick pony at all.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> Wow, great feedback! Makes me really want to hear a non-DOA pair and compare them to the PS500s. I totally agree with you about Grados being type cast. I've enjoyed many genres of music with mine and don't find them to be a one trick pony at all.


 
   
  I have compared both,and i find that the PS500,aside from their wider soundstage and deeper bass,are also more forgiving with less that pristine recordings,this is probably due to their slightly rolled off treble,wich i believe might be part of the reason why they do the ''disapearing'' act so well and let you enjoy the music.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I have compared both,and i find that the PS500,aside from their wider soundstage and deeper bass,are also more forgiving with less that pristine recordings,this is probably due to their slightly rolled off treble,wich i believe might be part of the reason why they do the ''disapearing'' act so well and let you enjoy the music.


 
   
  My hunch is that the 500s are going to be closer to my own preferences, even though I do tend to like a brighter headphone. I loved how the RS-1s felt and looked, so hopefully I can spend some time with a properly working pair. The only real issue I could possibly have with the 500s are the looks...it's not a negative, I just think the RS-1s look so much classier. The 500s are pretty boring in comparison. But that's a small issue...sound quality and comfort are the two most important factors. But I'd be lying if I said I didn't wish the 500s looked more like the RS-1s.


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote: 





lugnut said:


> Have you tried the G cush with the PS500 ?


 
   
  Yes... the G Cushions make the PS500 sound even more like the PS1000's, with a bit larger soundstage, and a bit more resolution and layering of the sound.  I don't know yet... whether I consider the change in sound worth the premium price of the G Cushions ($45) over the stock L Cushions (bowl pads).  Unless I "had money to burn" I don't think I'd suggest getting them - some may even prefer the more focused, less diffuse, sound of the L Cushions on the PS500's.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote (*Obobskivitch*): 





> devouringone, or anyone else who knows - if I throw the pads in my dryer for a while will it loosen them up?


 
   
  It has been said so! but myself I never wash them, lol, natural skin oil also softens them.
   
  They say they throw them in the machine with the clothing, I think it's too harsh and will reduce their longevity. I would just let them sink under lukewarm water for 30-60 minutes.
   
  I say stick to them more before doing anything, your ears&surroundings will get used to the sensation of Grado foam in almost no time! If your ears are touching the driver's wall do the shack hack mod with black Sennheiser PX100 replacement pads on eBay for 6.95$.
   


> Build quality on my pair is the best Grado I've actually yet seen (no idea how I rolled a 20 on that one) - the CJC, jack, extension bits, ear-cup joints, etc all look correct and there's no random crimps, solder burns, melted bits, etc that I'm kind of used to seeing on Grados *(has their QC generally gone up in recent years?).*


 
   
  People complain about Grado's QC when they break one of the gimbal of their SR60i while trying to disassemble it. I've never had any problem with Grado's QC.
   


> Both are technically excellent, the 950s are more of the teacher's pet, the RS-1 more the class clown. Both attract a lot of attention and probably end up with good marks at the end of the day, but for opposite reasons.


 
   
  LOL!  !
   


> Clamping aside I'm seeing these as definite keepers (and I wish I could remember if the 225s were clampy out of the box or not;


 
   
  Dude I have trouble conceiving your problem with the clamping force, modern Grado headbands apply almost no pressure at all. Vintages do, and I've gotten used to it to the point I don't feel them on my head anymore.
   
  Plus, RS1 is the second lightest after RS2, but they're really close. Their wood weight almost nothing.
   
  Are your ears touching the driver's wall? That on the other hand is an intolerable source of discomfort, I would understand what you say better .
   


> Oh, and I STILL do not get the "Grados are the be-all end-all for rock" mantra.


 
   
  I think it's a myth. Tyll Hertsens once made a review about a Grado headphone and said "These are good for rock[*-ing]" (with your head, while wearing them), because they were lightweight, cool (breathy, looking), both, or something like that (he wasn't relating the sound or anything). Either he did a grammar mistake, or his message was misinterpreted. Tyll thinks that's how the infamous mantra would have gone into existence (a misunderstanding of one of his proposition, in a review he did); *although I just found out he's not too sure about it anymore.
   
  Still, it's not exclusive, Grado does rock very well indeed, but I wouldn't put it to be its specialty.
   
  NICE REVIEW MAN! 
   
  I really hope that they slowly grow on you and becomes a valued and appreciated complementary dear-to-the-heart piece in your collection. I entertain a deep emotional relationship with all of my Grados. They all have a soul, sound slightly different, etc. A Grado headphone is choice towards diversity and individuality. Their not cheap (or "not so cheap") mass produced goods you buy at Wal Mart.
   
   
   
  Quote (*Focker*): 





> The only real issue I could possibly have with the 500s are the looks...it's not a negative, I just think the RS-1s look so much classier. The 500s are pretty boring in comparison.


 
   
  I prefer the look of the PS500 because they are more low-profile. RS-1 sticks out. 
   
   
   
  Quote (*charliex)*: 





> I'll attempt to get a comparative review put together after some careful A-B'ing.


 
   
  I'm curious about your results! My ears are not sensitive enough to hear a difference.
   
  They won't disappoint you, they will be a great addition to your collection!
   
   
   
  Quote (*pcf*): 





> since the HP1000 have been increasing in value and WILL go up further.
> Don't feel sorry about your wallet in this case.


 
   
  I also think that, more and more aggressive collectors like me, pcf, Zardon, buying them in quantities and putting them in a treasure chest, suffice to make them rarer.
   
  The reputation of the HP 1000 is also untouched, and objective measurements are on his side.
   
  Competition for NOS HP 1000 on eBay is quite something too. The pope paid 5500 dollars for his brand-new pair. That's right, Pope Benedict XVI listens to a HP 1000i.


----------



## MuppetFace

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Competition for NOS HP 1000 on eBay is quite something too. The pope paid 5500 dollars for his brand-new pair. That's right, Pope Benedict XVI listens to a HP 1000i.


 
   
  I paid significantly less for my NOS pair.
   
  Incidentally, do you have a source that shows Benedict XVI purchased / listens to the HP1000?


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> I paid significantly less for my NOS pair.
> 
> Incidentally, do you have a source that shows Benedict XVI purchased / listens to the HP1000?


 
   
  Yes, Joseph Grado told it to some folks here... and he upgraded his pair to "i" lately, that was sent to him from the Vatican
   
  I'm quoting the price from a phone conversation with Joe
   
  I don't know if the Pope listens to it though, I hope he finds the time to


----------



## Focker

LOL, is that serious about the Pope? I love it....


----------



## devouringone3

I think Joseph Grado is dead serious, lol


----------



## MuppetFace

Well, something shipped from the Vatican doesn't necessarily mean it's going to the Pope, but it's a cute story.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> I think Joseph Grado is dead serious, lol


 
   
  Dead as in "Weekend at Bernie's" dead?


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> Well, something shipped from the Vatican doesn't necessarily mean it's going to the Pope, but it's a cute story.


 
   
  Sorry for being vague I guess; I meant "Pope + Vatican" both of them
   
  I'm still clumsy orally in English, even more when it's with Joseph Grado on the phone. I don't remember what he told me around that point... that I could give you to make proof
   
  He told me and pcf and probably others too, and I really don't think it's just a story. Joe has many cool friends
   
   


focker said:


> Dead as in "Weekend at Bernie's" dead?


 
   
  Yes
   
  I mean *No! lol


----------



## bbophead

"I think it's a myth. Tyll Hertsens once made a review about a Grado headphone and said "These are good for rock[*-ing]" (with your head, while wearing them), because they were lightweight, cool (breathy, looking), both, or something like that (he wasn't relating the sound or anything). Either he did a grammar mistake, or his message was misinterpreted. Tyll thinks that's how the infamous mantra would have gone into existence (a misunderstanding of one of his proposition, in a review he did)."
   
  Tyll is a known Grado hater, err, dis-liker.


----------



## devouringone3

Posted by *bbophead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> Tyll is a known Grado hater, err, dis-liker.


 
   
  Not in 1994  it seems

   
  He still does reviews of Grado headphones http://www.headphone.com/rightbetweenyourears/?p=1440 even if he doesn't like them


----------



## bbophead

Whoop-dee-doo.


----------



## Gwarmi

I find Tyll's views on Grado these days fairly progressive, not that my experience dates back to the times
   back in 1994 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   He expresses a fairly balanced opinion that spreads across his objective recommendation, graphed
   analysis and finally his own subjective views that simple suggest - they're not for him!
   
   Not too different from my own views on the Audeze range - I recommend them to a lot of folk
   after sussing out their taste, personally speaking I really like them for electronic genres but
   for organic material and human voicing - they leave me feeling unsatisfied. Let's celebrate
   our differences!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> My hunch is that the 500s are going to be closer to my own preferences, even though I do tend to like a brighter headphone. I loved how the RS-1s felt and looked, so hopefully I can spend some time with a properly working pair. The only real issue I could possibly have with the 500s are the looks...it's not a negative, I just think the RS-1s look so much classier. The 500s are pretty boring in comparison. But that's a small issue...sound quality and comfort are the two most important factors. But I'd be lying if I said I didn't wish the 500s looked more like the RS-1s.


 
   
  I agree,the RS1i,are very nice to look at,certainly nicer than the PS-500,i also like the look of the SR series,if Darth Vader wore headphones,that's what they'd look like.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> I find Tyll's views on Grado these days fairly progressive, not that my experience dates back to the times
> back in 1994
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Differences are fine.  I stand by my statement, however.  He dislikes them.  None on his "Wall of Fame",  But wait, he still recommends the SR-60i, but only if you modify them.


----------



## obobskivich

devouringone3 said:


> It has been said so! but myself I never wash them, lol, natural skin oil also softens them.
> 
> They say they throw them in the machine with the clothing, I think it's too harsh and will reduce their longevity. I would just let them sink under lukewarm water for 30-60 minutes.
> 
> I say stick to them more before doing anything, your ears&surroundings will get used to the sensation of Grado foam in almost no time! If your ears are touching the driver's wall do the shack hack mod with black Sennheiser PX100 replacement pads on eBay for 6.95$.




Yeah I was gonna let'em break in naturally but viewed the dryer thing as a last resort (my dryer loads from the front, and has this "shelf" attachment (I have no idea what it's properly for), I've dried headphone pads and other sensitive stuff using it before (it doesn't let items fly around, they just sit on it and get warm - I washed my HD 580 pads and then wrapped them in a t-shirt and put them on this "shelf" and let it run a cycle, dryed them in like 30 minutes vs letting them air dry for two days)). 



> People complain about Grado's QC when they break one of the gimbal of their SR60i while trying to disassemble it. I've never had any problem with Grado's QC.




I've never had one break, but for example my SR-60's CJC was kind of "sloppy" looking, and my SR-225's 1/4" jack had burns on it from the soldering. I think they're well put together, but you certainly get the "this was hand made by a single person" feeling (opposed to something like an Ultrasone or Sennheiser where it's like "there is a machine somewhere that feeds in some random substance and stamps out a complete headphone in one motion"). I think the RS-1s I got were/are the Monday Morning Special. 



> Dude I have trouble conceiving your problem with the clamping force, modern Grado headbands apply almost no pressure at all. Vintages do, and I've gotten used to it to the point I don't feel them on my head anymore.
> 
> Plus, RS1 is the second lightest after RS2, but they're really close. Their wood weight almost nothing.
> 
> Are your ears touching the driver's wall? That on the other hand is an intolerable source of discomfort, I would understand what you say better .




Okay, so I agree on them being super-duper light (it's uncanny actually, they feel lighter than the ESW9, and they spec heavier; a lot like how the 950 specs heavier than most headphones, and feels as light as the MDR-F1), and the pads are fairly comfy (I've never had issues with touching the driver baffle to my ears either; that's never really bugged me - I once read about a guy who had some RS-1s or HP-1000s or something, and the pads disentegrated, and he didn't know you could buy replacements, so he used them "raw" - I could understand doing that, and it wouldn't really make me insane, but most people were like "OH GOD HOW?"). But they feel "tight" on my noggin compared to the 950s (which are again, wet noodles). I adjusted the rod arms a bit (extended them) and it cleared up a lot of the clamping, so at this point I think it's just the new spring steel. They're really fairly comfortable (after writing the "these clamp" line I ended up listening for another two hours - so that's four hours straight out of the box). 



> I think it's a myth. Tyll Hertsens once made a review about a Grado headphone and said "These are good for rock[*-ing]" (with your head, while wearing them), because they were lightweight, cool (breathy, looking), both, or something like that (he wasn't relating the sound or anything). Either he did a grammar mistake, or his message was misinterpreted. Tyll thinks that's how the infamous mantra would have gone into existence (a misunderstanding of one of his proposition, in a review he did); *although I just found out he's not too sure about it anymore.




I remember Tyll saying something about this, that he's the unfortunate creator of that myth, and wishes it would go away because it makes it hard to suggest other headphones for rock once you get the parrots involved. Like imho (and I'm not a real big rock fan, I like a few bands from the 1950s-1970s and a few modern progressive groups, and that's about it) every Ultrasone I've ever heard is also fairly good at rock, and I'd go as far as saying the HFI-2400 were born to play things like Nirvana and GLU. I think the RS-1 (and SR-225) both do nice things with rock'n'roll, but I found myself gravitating towards a lot of my pre-existing favorites with the RS-1 - sort of a "re-discovery" kind of thing. They did spectacular with all of the ambient/dub/electro/etc genre stuff I preference (I don't know if it has a coherent genre, but think VAC, AFX, Bruce Haack, Orbital, FSoL, Van Buuren, Thievery Corporation, Daft Punk, etc - that kind of music). 



> NICE REVIEW MAN!




Why thank you. 

As far as the Pope comment, I'm sorry and I don't mean to offend any Catholics in saying this, but I'm just imagining him sitting there with his red shoes and perfect red-lettered HP-1000s jamming out to whatever the Pope listens to to get pumped up to go give a speech/sermon. I can totally picture it.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Why thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  LOL, I'd love to see his playlist...


----------



## MegaMushroom

Quote: 





focker said:


> LOL, I'd love to see his playlist...


 
   
  Led Zeppelin.  I heard his favorite song is "Stairway to Heaven."  On a slightly more serious note.  I love my SR-60i.  Great entry set that I tend to come back to for some genres.  Once I get the money I will likely upgrade to a better set, but not before I mod mine.


----------



## Magick Man

Obob, I wash my Grado bowls by hand with Johnson's baby shampoo and then gently towel dry them, after a couple cycles of that they're nice and comfortable.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote (*oboskivitch*): 





> (opposed to something like an Ultrasone or Sennheiser where it's like "there is a machine somewhere that feeds in some random substance and stamps out a complete headphone in one motion").


 
   
  Lol!
   
  Monday morning RS-1s are better than late fridays!


----------



## Holeymeister

Grado ftw.


----------



## whirlwind

I love the Grado sound and the "in your face" no nonsense approach.
   
  I could not imagine listening to rock on anything else, imho.


----------



## shimmer n roar

grados are the most engaging headphones i've heard so far.


----------



## desertblues

I must say the PS500 is the best phone I've heard - if there had been a way to demo them I would have spent a lot less $ on my quest for sonic excitement.


----------



## jinteddy7

Hey guys, the project for the earpads have been scrapped due to Malaysia not having the technological advancements to produce such an earpad. I apologise for keeping your hopes up and i myself was extremely dissapointed when i found out that it could not be done. I tried for the last 3 weeks even having multiple phonecalls and discussions to try to produce the pad. Having exhausted all avenues. Here is the design for the pad (the crosssection) of what i had in mind. Hopefully someone with cnc experience with foam would be able to produce the pad oneday. =)

Cheers,

Jin


----------



## Focker

Jinteddy, I really respect your efforts in trying to get that accomplished...it's a bummer that things didn't turn out the way you'd hoped, but obviously that was outside of your control. In the meantime, I still plan to become a customer of yours in the near future....those headbands are beautiful


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





jinteddy7 said:


> Hey guys, the project for the earpads have been scrapped due to Malaysia not having the technological advancements to produce such an earpad. I apologise for keeping your hopes up and i myself was extremely dissapointed when i found out that it could not be done. I tried for the last 3 weeks even having multiple phonecalls and discussions to try to produce the pad. Having exhausted all avenues. Here is the design for the pad (the crosssection) of what i had in mind. Hopefully someone with cnc experience with foam would be able to produce the pad oneday. =)
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jin


 
   
  Nice signature, it reminds me of that quote on Joseph Grado's website: "Perfection although never achieved, must always be the goal, for mediocrity exists only when things are "good enough"
   
  Nice scooped reduced size bagel; you're giving away your creation D: ! It's very cool though; angled, check, ears not touching drivers, check.
   
  Lol @ Malaysia, it can't make foam!
   
  Just kidding, hehehe


----------



## jinteddy7

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Nice signature, it reminds me of that quote on Joseph Grado's website: "Perfection although never achieved, must always be the goal, for mediocrity exists only when things are "good enough"
> 
> Nice scooped reduced size bagel; you're giving away your creation D: ! It's very cool though; angled, check, ears not touching drivers, check.
> 
> ...


 
  Lol. =) Malaysia actually manufactures the exact foam which is used by the grado bowl pads. However we do not have the technological advancements to cut it and meld it together with different densities ... technical talk i know ... =) i approached 3 manufactures and all said that the technology is only available as far as they know in china .. fuuuuuuuu lol =)


----------



## obobskivich

So I've been giving the RS-1 a lot of head-time recently; really liking how these sound! The bass is absolutely cavernous with some of my electro/techno (just finished Zombie Nation's _Black Toys_). It's also uncanny how well these can re-produce background chatter - like the intro to Michael Jackson's Black & White and Zombie Nation's Black Toys (Orange Mix) - stuff like "pub noise" just sounds so realistic. They're really doing something right. 

Will try to get the 950/RS-1 comparison up soon-ish. I'm just loving listening to these though. Makes it hard to do a real A/B. 

Some quick impressions against the MDR-F1 (no review for this): 

The F1 are doing good to stay in the ring with them. Honestly the F1's are the most natural/musical dynamic can I've heard and the RS-1 just blows them away. The F1 sound so ethereal and smooth by comparison. Not exactly thin, just very very airy and light. Soundstaging is great on both; the F1 have a larger overall presentation, but the Grados are just as coherent all around. It's really quite spectacular.


----------



## KG Jag

Watching some late night/early morning reruns of the USA series "Covert Affairs" a couple nights ago, I noticed that the blind CIA character Auggie Anderson was using (or at least wearing around his neck) a some Grado RS cans.  In the season opening episode, which aired yesterday, I spotted him wearing them again.  The looked like RS1i's to me.


----------



## obobskivich

kg jag said:


> Watching some late night/early morning reruns of the USA series "Covert Affairs" a couple nights ago, I noticed that the blind CIA character Auggie Anderson was using (or at least wearing around his neck) a some Grado RS cans.  In the season opening episode, which aired yesterday, I spotted him wearing them again.  The looked like RS1i's to me.




Pretty sure it's RS-2, it's been mentioned before and they evidently name-drop the brand with some regularity. I'm not familiar with the show though, so I don't know for certain. 

See:
http://www.stereophile.com/content/grado-rs2-gets-scripted-tv-show-1
http://www.head-fi.org/t/482566/grados-spotted-on-usa-network


----------



## obobskivich

Posted my 950/RS-1 comparison in the Headphones section. 

Also I think I've had my RS-1s on for like 7 hours today...:rolleyes:


----------



## Gwarmi

Experienced a bit of a 'Focker Revelation' yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   It sounds so obvious and yet all of us today are still chasing the CD or delving into the complexities of PC/Mac
   audio playback.
   
   I managed to get my hands on such a simple setup that made me re-think just about everything.
   
* Pro-Ject Carbon Turn-Table ---> Violectric PPAV600 Phono Amp --> Woo Audio WA2 --> PS1000*
   
   I am yet to hear any jazz recording that could match the ease and musicality that came off that rig above,
   sure this vinyl pressing was excellent - but we all have excellent digital recordings too. This to my ears
   was simplicity and musicality in one easy package.
   
   Some have suggested that vinyl and high end headphones is a bad match due to the occasional pops and
   crackles - not in my experience with this relatively modest setup eg, the Pro-Ject Carbon is less than $500 inclusive
   of the cartridge and fixed RCA output cables.
   
   In the grand scheme of things it made me look at my PS1000 in a new light:-
   
_ 'Hang on a sec, John G probably never saw anything remotely digital CD, FLAC/WAV, iPod? (iiiick) when he_
_ designed these'_
   
_ _That's my theory and I'm sticking to it....for now


----------



## brokenthumb

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Experienced a bit of a 'Focker Revelation' yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I would love to hear that setup Gwarmi.  I'm guessing the PS1000 and vinyl would sound very dynamic together.  My main listening rig is with vinyl and headphones and I love every minute of it.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Experienced a bit of a 'Focker Revelation' yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I'm so jealous of those who appreciate Jazz! I still remember the day when I heard some DeVore Fidelity Silverbacks (very nice high end speakers, around $12k) playing various vinyl Jazz recordings at a friends place....it was absolutely startling how real it sounded! I just seem to never really be able to fully immerse myself into Jazz music for some reason. I've tried learning more about various artists, about the influences behind a particular track or album, etc...I just can't find a natural interest in it   It's such a shame, because I have heard so many fantastic recordings in terms of quality. I often use Jazz recordings for demo use, though...I wish all music was recorded as well as that. 
   
  Can't wait to hear those PS1ks!!!!


----------



## MrAwesome

I got myself a pair of SR80i's and they sound amazing! Since there the portable Grados, I took them out on a long walk on a hot summer day. I got a little sweaty, so the pads got a wet.  I know these phones are not sweat resistant, so I wiped off the sweat that was on the pads. I'm alittle OCD, and I know i'm taking this  to the extreme, but do you think my sweat could have degraded or damaged the sound on my cans. Like I was sweaty, but I was not completely drenched. Can you replace the pads if they get too dirty?  err I know I'm really OCD, but I just got them, and got sweaty outside. Some assuring words from somebody else can calm a worried soul lol 
   
   
  p.s. 
   
  can someone make a the dos and don'ts on how to keep my Grados amazing sound


----------



## dibbler67

Quote: 





mrawesome said:


> I got myself a pair of SR80i's and they sound amazing! Since there the portable Grados, I took them out on a long walk on a hot summer day. I got a little sweaty, so the pads got a wet.  I know these phones are not sweat resistant, so I wiped off the sweat that was on the pads. I'm alittle OCD, and I know i'm taking this  to the extreme, but do you think my sweat could have degraded or damaged the sound on my cans. Like I was sweaty, but I was not completely drenched. Can you replace the pads if they get too dirty?  err I know I'm really OCD, but I just got them, and got sweaty outside. Some assuring words from somebody else can calm a worried soul lol
> 
> 
> p.s.
> ...


 
  I wouldn't worry too much. Only if you fell into a puddle or something lol. Maybe let them sit a while to make sure they're dry before you listen again. The pads should be fine. Hand wash them if they smell (think baby shampoo.) If it's too much to worry about just leave 'em at home.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Posted my 950/RS-1 comparison in the Headphones section.
> 
> Also I think I've had my RS-1s on for like 7 hours today...


 
  Link?


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> * Pro-Ject Carbon Turn-Table ---> Violectric PPAV600 Phono Amp --> Woo Audio WA2 --> PS1000*
> 
> I am yet to hear any jazz recording that could match the ease and musicality that came off that rig above,
> sure this vinyl pressing was excellent - but we all have excellent digital recordings too. This to my ears


 
  What vinyl pressing/label/artist were you listening to that was so excellent, please?


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> What vinyl pressing/label/artist were you listening to that was so excellent, please?


 
   
  Yeah that,and what cartridge do you have on your Project TT?
   
  By the way,if someone would have told me a few years ago that i'd be listening to vinyls on my then GS1000 and now PS1000 i probably would've laugh in their face,well,i must say that vinyls account for about 50% of my listening,the thing is,if you can get past the occasional ''tik'' and ''pop'' you are in for a real treat,beeing a ''car guy'',the best way i can describe is,cd may have more horsepower,but vinyl has more torque.


----------



## obobskivich

bbophead said:


> Link?




Oh right. 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/618153/battle-of-the-american-titans

To the guy with the SR-80s - no you haven't done anything wrong at all. You can wash or replace the pads if you're worried about dirtiness though (most manufacturers suggest doing this every year or two for hygiene reasons anyways). These are not something you need to lock up in an airtight case and never expose to light; they're meant to be used.


----------



## Octavio

Hello people,
   
  Received my MAD Ear + HD a few days ago and thought I could share some impressions...
  I must say it makes my RS1 and PS1000 sound incredible, way better than the RA1 (this was to be expected I know).
  Apologizes first, my English is not that good and I won't be able to make a real review. Just sharing my excitement...
   
  Note that it is still in the burn-in period, both amp and tubes have about 15 hours of use.
   
  It's a noticeable upgrade from the RA1 (battery version) although I was a bit disappointed at first, when I plugged the headphones. Must have been because the amp + tubes were brand new. After some hours the sound opened up and became more defined. May get even better with time.
   
  Compared to the RA1, the MAD brings a lot more details. This is what amazed me at first. Sound is more precise and textures are definitely more refined. I surprisingly find the sound brighter though. It's not harsh, don't get me wrong, neither on the PS1000 nor with the RS1, and that's a very good point. But still brighter than the Grado amp. So from my experience, I would not call the Ear + HD a "dark" amp.
  Upper-mids and highs are never harsh, they are actually much more refined (sorry, my vocabulary quickly comes short) compared to RA1. 
   
  I must say I am a bit disappointed with bass control. Not that it is bad ; on the RS1 it is actually pretty good. On the PS1000 however I was expecting a bit better. I am having this feeling of "boomy bass" on some records. Maybe will get better with time, it's only been about 15 hours after all.
   
  Here are some pictures, not the best quality but had fund taking them.
   

   

   

   

   
  Oh, and let me ask you something.  I'm having a little hum when the headphone is plugged. Even with volume on zero. It increases slightly when I set volume to max. And weirdly, it is louder in the right driver. Not sure if it comes from my electric installation or if there is a problem with any of the tubes. I've sent a message to Lloyd. Anyone experiences a slight hum with the Ear+ ? It is a bit disappointing as I don't hear any hum from my 200$-Yamaha-microsystem headphone jack. 
   
  Anyway, very happy with this purchase. Lloyd is indeed a very friendly gentleman, super nice to deal with. 
  I guess I will eventually jump into the tube-rolling hobby sometime soon.


----------



## LugBug1

Octavio, that hum definately sounds like a tube problem. Especially since it is only one channel. Either give the tubes more time to run in, or try to establish which one is humming. Of course this will mean buying more tubes to try. The amp looks very nice though! always wanted to try one myself
   
  Good luck.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> What vinyl pressing/label/artist were you listening to that was so excellent, please?


 
   
   Here is the culprit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
* Herbie Hancock - Takin' Off*
   
   
   
   It was quite amusing to see regulars pop into my local and stare with curiosity at this simple rig - one listen and you could
   almost read their minds.
   
   'Wow' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   Vinyl remains the ultimate expression of '_*quantity versus quality*_' in terms of our back catalogues.
   
   100 to 150 LP's is a huge number, few of us could potentially afford and certainly store such an amount of vinyl,
   we are talking about a decent wall amount of wax. Not only that, but who could sustain themselves on such
   a meagre diet of music when most of us on here talk about 1500 to 2000 digital albums in the collection
   ~ and yet we're not done.
   
   In any case, this week has certainly opened my eyes to the reality that vinyl has to be part of my rig,
   not so much as a replacement to my digital pursuits with DAC's, software, tweaks, cables, adapters, 
   converters etc etc - but as a complimentary rig.
   
   I am yet to fully test it myself but at a hazardous guess - if you were to show up at a Head-Fi meet with a stack of decent
   pressings under your arm and the following rig:-
   
_* Rega RP6 armed with a Grado Sonata1 cartridge --> PPAV600 Phono Amp -- *_
_* (decent RCA of course) ---> Eddie Current Zana Deux --> PS1000*_
   
   You'd have my wager that you're heading for a finalist consideration for '_Rig of the Day_'.


----------



## bbophead

I'm sure you've swapped channels with the tubes to find out if it's a tube problem.  
   
  Your pics are real nice.  I have to say that after I received my Woo WA6, I found that the stock tubes as well as the "special" tubes were all dead quiet.  
   
  Just lucky, I guess.


----------



## Octavio

Alright, thanks for the replies guys !
   
  Assuming I got a problem with one / several tube(s) should I stop using the amp until I replace it/them ? 
  It does not sound like a huge issue as the amp sounds awesome. Though I do not want to damage it as you can imagine !


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





octavio said:


> Alright, thanks for the replies guys !
> 
> Assuming I got a problem with one / several tube(s) should I stop using the amp until I replace it/them ?
> It does not sound like a huge issue as the amp sounds awesome. Though I do not want to damage it as you can imagine !


 
  No need to stop using the amp, the hum may well go away with time anyway. Tubes a funny like that, sometimes you get noise while they are settling in. Try swapping round the two tubes at the back and see if the hum changes sides. If not then you may have to try exchanging the one a the front. Has lloyd got back to you yet?


----------



## Octavio

Alright, thanks.
   
  I tried swapping the tubes and the hum remains louder in the right ear. However I can ear it equally loud in the 2 drivers when the volume button is set to max.
  Quite weirdly, the hum almost disappears when I *half*-plug another headphone in the second jack. If I plug it completely though, the hum starts again, on the 2 headphones.
  Not sure what to think !


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





octavio said:


> Alright, thanks.
> 
> I tried swapping the tubes and the hum remains louder in the right ear. However I can ear it equally loud in the 2 drivers when the volume button is set to max.
> Quite weirdly, the hum almost disappears when I *half*-plug another headphone in the second jack. If I plug it completely though, the hum starts again, on the 2 headphones.
> Not sure what to think !


 
  In that case it may be RF interference, tube amps are more susceptible to this. Try moving the amp to a different place or room just to eliminate this possibility. And make sure there are no mobile phones, computers too close that could be causing it too.  Ferrite beads on the mains cables can help. Or a mains filter, as a last resort.


----------



## Octavio

Ok, thanks again for your advice LugBug.
  Anyway I have ordered a Supra Lorad shielded power cable, found one second hand in like new condition for a good price. Should be better than the stock cable regarding possible interference. 
  Plus the stock cable is plugged to a 2€-US-to-EU adaptor and that was making me feel bad. I will let you know if I hear a difference with that cable upgrade !


----------



## Focker

Octavio: I'd also suggest sending Dr.P an email...he's very responsive and I'm sure he'll be able to assist you in diagnosing the problem. 
   
  Beautiful amp!!


----------



## Octavio

Thanks ! 
  Yes, I have done that 2 days ago. Still no answer. But hey, it's the week-end.
  I will let you know.


----------



## shimmer n roar

i do love the look of dr. p's amps. they remind me of wild west saloons and locomotives.


----------



## Gwarmi

Well I'm having a heck of a morning over here in the chirpy outer Melbourne suburbs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
   
   I've got a pair of GS1000i's for the weekend and boy do these sound sweet.
   
   Believe it or not they sound surprisingly full and rich just from a little 1st
   generation iShuffle - biggest surprise was the unfounded notion that everyone says
   these have sucked out mids. I compared them side by side with my RS1i on Roxy Music's
   hit - _More than this_ - Bryan Ferry's voice sat in the exact same spot, I always thought
   he was mic'd a little far out on that recording but the GS1000 just added more vocal nuance
   and a larger soundstage compared to it's more humble RS1i sibling.
   
   Hmmm - I might have to add these to the collection I think. They literally disappear
   once on your head - they're rather light.


----------



## obobskivich

Love the coloration on that pair too! You are tempting me with expensive trinkets!


----------



## brokenthumb

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Love the coloration on that pair too! You are tempting me with expensive trinkets!


 
   
  Oh man, me too.  I've always had a thing for the GS1000.  To me they are the best looking headphone out there and light to boot.  The talk of recessed mids has always scared me off though.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> Oh man, me too.  I've always had a thing for the GS1000.  To me they are the best looking headphone out there and light to boot.  The talk of recessed mids has always scared me off though.


 
   
   I reckon you'd be right mate - you've got the LCD2 and HD650 not to mention the AKG K701 which I think
   suffers from the same malady - if it does not work with a track or album, no stress just bung on one of
   the other cans - simple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   Like the PS1000 though when they work - they really work!!


----------



## obobskivich

brokenthumb said:


> Oh man, me too.  I've always had a thing for the GS1000.  To me they are the best looking headphone out there and light to boot.  The talk of recessed mids has always scared me off though.




See I've always been told they have pulled back mids and jacked highs, and this will show up on graphs (and here's why I think people say that, because they look at graphs, and never test the cans themselves) - but I remember the original GS-1000 sounding fairly balanced and engaging. I'm still enamored with my RS-1 though, and should probably not be looking at yet another woodie. :rolleyes:


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> See I've always been told they have pulled back mids and jacked highs, and this will show up on graphs (and here's why I think people say that, because they look at graphs, and never test the cans themselves) - but I remember the original GS-1000 sounding fairly balanced and engaging. I'm still enamored with my RS-1 though, and should probably not be looking at yet another woodie.


 
   
  When I had them, they clearly had jacked up highs and, as such, the mids were recessed. If I wanted to turn up the volume to get a better feel for vocals or whatever, the highs would become overwhelming.
   
  the sound can be engaging and there’s a nice soundstage, but the mids are recessed compared to pretty much every high end headphone I’ve used.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> (and here's why I think people say that, because they look at graphs, and never test the cans themselves)


 
   
  +1
   
  To take it even a step further, although some people use the objective data as part of their evaluation and research, it's pretty clear that others will allow their knowledge of the data to act as a strong source of bias when they do actually listen to the phones.


----------



## stacker45

I have the non ''i' GS1000 and in my opinion,they do have a recessed midrange,but they also have a bigger soundstage than the newer GS1000i or even the PS1000 for that matte,i find that the new GS sounds much more like the PS1000 than the older version,that's the main reason i aven't sold them,they're great with big venues recordings.when you think about it,someone could buy the GS1000i AND the RS1i,for about the same price as the PS1000,hmmm!,food for tought.


----------



## obobskivich

stacker45 said:


> I have the non ''i' GS1000 and in my opinion,they do have a recessed midrange,but they also have a bigger soundstage than the newer GS1000i or even the PS1000 for that matte,i find that the new GS sounds much more like the PS1000 than the older version,that's the main reason i aven't sold them,they're great with big venues recordings.when you think about it,someone could buy the GS1000i AND the RS1i,for about the same price as the PS1000,hmmm!,food for tought.




See that's where my impressions of the non-"i" seemed to point - that they're good for "big venue recordings" or similar "big sky" stuff and that makes me less happy about them. Because I don't listen to that kind of stuff.  Would be interesting to see how they fare against the F1 for staging though - I've yet to hear a can that can beat it at that (I haven't heard PFR-V1 (almost), or AKG K1000 (no chance), but have owned/heard most of the other "big soundstage" or "soundstage king" cans). 

Thanks to you and lcfiner for responding about them with impressions; I'm not trying to stir up trouble, just curious. And I should qualify that "balanced" to me does not have to mean "ruler flat from 20 to 20" like a lot of people seem to insist all of the world should be.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> when you think about it,someone could buy the GS1000i AND the RS1i,for about the same price as the PS1000,hmmm!,food for tought.


 
   
   Excellent Head-Fi thinking right there folks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good day to you Sir Stacker45


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Excellent Head-Fi thinking right there folks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Same to you Gwarmi,too bad i didn't think of it before i bought my PS1000,oh well!,at least i love my PS1000 so it's not too bad.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Same to you Gwarmi,too bad i didn't think of it before i bought my PS1000,oh well!,at least i love my PS1000 so it's not too bad.


 
   
   Same here - I do think there is serious sense in splitting one's pennies - $695 for the RS1i and $999 US for the GS1000i - you more
   or less equal the PS1000's price tag exactly!
   
   Still my pair of shiny things are going nowhere, I generally don't tend to sell off my stuff - heck even my M50 is still kicking
   about, could not tell you when I'll find the time or strength to bother listening to it - it remains a decent can nonetheless
   but I really cannot see myself buying another closed headphone for the time being.
   
   Here's my album du jour - will attempt a bit of auditioning between the two flagships.


----------



## Gwarmi

A quick comparo' of those two bagel boys above ~ 
   
_ * PS1000 is the richer sounding unit, there is micro-detail and a certain mids presence lacking from the GS1000i._
   
_ * GS1000i though is a nice pleasant unit without the weight assuming you don't have a PS1000 by your side._
   
_ * Bass it has to be said could be an equal battle but I'd give the edge to the GS1000i - it has a nice, rich timbre about it. _
_   The PS1000 by comparison can match it or just sound a little bloated or off._
   
_ * The GS1000i is the less fatiguing unit to my ears, it is a little detailed and analytical but by comparison keeps the ears_
_    refreshed for a longer period of time. If you're a long time listener - then consider the GS1000i. I'm a start/stop guy_
_    so the big metallic bad boy gets the nod here for my needs._
   
  I reckon there is a good excuse to own both - the PS1000 gives you third row presentation *when it can* and
  the GS1000i likes to plonk folks into the 8th or 10th row. Celebrate the difference.


----------



## shimmer n roar

so the gs1000i has a more distant presentation and the ps1000 sounds a hair more detailed?


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





shimmer n roar said:


> so the gs1000i has a more distant presentation and the ps1000 sounds a hair more detailed?


 
   
   Comes down to your personal listening preferences Shimster
   
   If you are a long time sitter and prefer a laid back presentation at the expense of ultra
   detail, weight on the head and potentially fatigue - then the GS1000i is a winner.
   
   I have it on personal testimony from a certain friend who after trying a recent GS1000i
   swears 'black and blue' that the current production run is improved over his two year old unit.
   More detail, less shrill, more composed overall.
   
   Make of that what you will


----------



## madbull

I'm a new Grado fan. Been listening to some Black Crowes on my SR325is and it's just wonderful. I wonder how much a PS500 would improve that feeling... since I can't afford a PS1000 right now.


----------



## snapple10

okay, I was thinking the same last few days, I find myself reaching for the PS500 more than the PS1000. I was thinking that the quality of my music files is why I am not learning to appreciate the  PS1000.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





madbull said:


> I'm a new Grado fan. Been listening to some Black Crowes on my SR325is and it's just wonderful. I wonder how much a PS500 would improve that feeling... since I can't afford a PS1000 right now.


 
   
  I could very happily live with the 500s without ever buying another headphone. When you first listen to them compared to the 325s, you'll notice a fuller, richer sound with a better low end, but you won't consider it night and day. But after you listen to them for a while and then put the 325s on again, the differences will be more obvious. I love the 325s but the 500s are clearly a better headphone.


----------



## snapple10

Thanks LCfiner , I do like the PS500. I am starting to think that my ears are made for midfi stuff


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





madbull said:


> I'm a new Grado fan. Been listening to some Black Crowes on my SR325is and it's just wonderful. I wonder how much a PS500 would improve that feeling... since I can't afford a PS1000 right now.


 
   
  Symphones Magnums or PS500.
   
  Just picture if your SR325 had a stack of pancakes, sausages, and hashbrowns right now (I'm not really a bacon sort of guy)

 Everything is the same, just more rich and nutritious for your ears.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> You get a _lot _more bass boom and less aggressive highs. a bit thicker, richer mids. I also think they do a better job with instrument imaging and soundstage depth. But it's not a huge difference since they both use the same foam bowls
> 
> I prefer the sound of the PS500, myself.


 
   
   
   
  I could not have said it better myself.


----------



## madbull

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> You get a _lot _more bass boom and less aggressive highs. a bit thicker, richer mids. I also think they do a better job with instrument imaging and soundstage depth. But it's not a huge difference since they both use the same foam bowls
> 
> I prefer the sound of the PS500, myself.


 
   
  Sounds like everything I'm looking for.


----------



## desertblues

Quote: 





focker said:


> I could very happily live with the 500s without ever buying another headphone. When you first listen to them compared to the 325s, you'll notice a fuller, richer sound with a better low end, but you won't consider it night and day. But after you listen to them for a while and then put the 325s on again, the differences will be more obvious. I love the 325s but the 500s are clearly a better headphone.


 
  +1 on the 500's here. I'm using a nos Mazda 5751 with my amp now for increased headroom (and dynamics to die for!), but no matter what I plug 'em in to they are the bomb!
   
  the setup: imac>lossless files>ibasso D7 dac>Bellari HA540>PS500


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





desertblues said:


> +1 on the 500's here. I'm using a nos Mazda 5751 with my amp now for increased headroom (and dynamics to die for!), but no matter what I plug 'em in to they are the bomb!
> 
> the setup: imac>lossless files>ibasso D7 dac>Bellari HA540>PS500


 
   
  Looks like we take a similar approach to our rigs...nothing overly fancy, just good quality gear that does it's job combined with a fantastic $600 headphone   I have my lossless ALAC tracks coming through my Apple Express, into my D1 DAC, and then into either my tube buffer/Meier amp or my Little Dot hybrid amp. Modest, quality gear...works great to my ears


----------



## desertblues

Quote: 





focker said:


> Looks like we take a similar approach to our rigs...nothing overly fancy, just good quality gear that does it's job combined with a fantastic $600 headphone   I have my lossless ALAC tracks coming through my Apple Express, into my D1 DAC, and then into either my tube buffer/Meier amp or my Little Dot hybrid amp. Modest, quality gear...works great to my ears


 
   
  You're right on the money! Based on what I have listened to I would have to move up to something like the Leben CS 300XS and it's just too expensive for me to justify. I really believe rigs like ours are going to give world-class sq with the right tubes and these Grados. Plus the investment is not so great that you have to agonize changing a component now and then (like a dac).


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





desertblues said:


> You're right on the money! Based on what I have listened to I would have to move up to something like the Leben CS 300XS and it's just too expensive for me to justify. I really believe rigs like ours are going to give world-class sq with the right tubes and these Grados. Plus the investment is not so great that you have to agonize changing a component now and then (like a dac).


 
   
  Totally agree. I love drooling over the higher end set-ups that people have, but I really couldn't be happier with the performance-per-dollar I'm getting right now. I really like the "remote" app on my iPhone that controls my iTunes library, as well...much more stable than my Squeezebox was previously. I think this is partly why I love headphones so much...for not a lot of money, you can have a really damn good sounding system.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> Totally agree. I love drooling over the higher end set-ups that people have, but I really couldn't be happier with the performance-per-dollar I'm getting right now. I really like the "remote" app on my iPhone that controls my iTunes library, as well...much more stable than my Squeezebox was previously. I think this is partly why I love headphones so much...for not a lot of money, you can have a really damn good sounding system.


 
   
  I like seeing and reading about high end stuff too,but i'm much more impressed with gear that have a good price/performance ratio,i mean desining great sounding gear that cost the price of a car is one thing,but desining very good sounding gear that the average Joe can afford,to me,is much more impressive. 
   
  By the way,i really must try and figure out how to download high resolution music,i'm a big zero when it comes to computers,but i've read that you can get very high quality sound from downloaded music,better than red book cd at least,right now i listen to vinyls and cd/sacd but i've noticed that manufacturers are making less cd players and more of those,i don't know even know exactly what they're called,''controllers'' or something.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I like seeing and reading about high end stuff too,but i'm much more impressed with gear that have a good price/performance ratio,i mean desining great sounding gear that cost the price of a car is one thing,but desining very good sounding gear that the average Joe can afford,to me,is much more impressive.
> 
> By the way,i really must try and figure out how to download high resolution music,i'm a big zero when it comes to computers,but i've read that you can get very high quality sound from downloaded music,better than red book cd at least,right now i listen to vinyls and cd/sacd but i've noticed that manufacturers are making less cd players and more of those,i don't know even know exactly what they're called,''controllers'' or something.


 
  I'm with ya. Even my main speaker rig is relatively modest, even though it's more high end than my headphone set up. I also tend to keep my gear far longer than the majority of audiophiles, so when i find a really good price/performace ratio, I really feel great about the purchase. 
   
  I have never downloaded any high rez tracks either, but I think Jude has some resources listed in the 2012 summer buying guide or whatever it was he just put out. I only skimmed through it, but I know I saw something about that. I haven't used a CD players in many years...I love computer based audio where I just rip all my CDs in lossless format into iTunes and then stream it wirelessly. It has quite honestly changed my life. I remember the first time I had gotten my Squeezebox Duet up and running back in the middle of '07. I had the controller in my hand, which had a 2.5" LCD screen to navigate my library, and I thought to myself, "wow, I have my ENTIRE music collection in the palm of my hand!"  It was totally surreal. I love turning off the lights, laying back in a comfortable position, and just creating a mini-concert for myself. It's a great way to unwind and enjoy some tunes. It also doesn't cost much at all and even someone not all that familar with computers and wireless networks can make it work.


----------



## obobskivich

+1 on the value proposition; I kind of view it as a "sure you can design the best thing ever at $5000, but can you do it at $500?" 

As far as the whole hi-rez thing; I think it's a lot of hype. See the Xiph article for more on that.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> +1 on the value proposition; I kind of view it as a "sure you can design the best thing ever at $5000, but can you do it at $500?"
> As far as the whole hi-rez thing; I think it's a lot of hype. See the Xiph article for more on that.


 
   
  I have a universal Oppo player and have a couple of SACDs and DVD-As, and I have to agree with you...I get just as much enjoyment out of regular CD quality as I do the high rez tracks. I don't find it really worth the added expense and it's not nearly as convenient.


----------



## KG Jag

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Pretty sure it's RS-2, it's been mentioned before and they evidently name-drop the brand with some regularity. I'm not familiar with the show though, so I don't know for certain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Tonight he's using the PS 500 in the field.


----------



## madbull

I pulled the trigger on a PS500 (from classifieds). I believe it's gonna make me very happy as I already listen more to the 325 than other more expensive cans I have, except for the Omega 2.
   
  Out of curiosity, the RS1i is a totally different sound, I suppose?? Well, not totally of course, but you get what I'm saying?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





madbull said:


> I pulled the trigger on a PS500 (from classifieds). I believe it's gonna make me very happy as I already listen more to the 325 than other more expensive cans I have, except for the Omega 2.
> 
> Out of curiosity, the RS1i is a totally different sound, I suppose?? Well, not totally of course, but you get what I'm saying?


 
   
  Congrats!! So far, the 500s are the closest thing I've found to my perfect headphone. If they looked like the RS-1s, they probably would be perfect   When you give them a first listen, just remember that when you start taking steps up into the $600 range, you hit the land of diminishing returns, so it won't be an obvious night and day difference. You'll notice the improvements as you get some time on them, and then as I said earlier, especially once you go back to the 325s for a comparison.


----------



## desertblues

Quote: 





focker said:


> Congrats!! So far, the 500s are the closest thing I've found to my perfect headphone. If they looked like the RS-1s, they probably would be perfect   When you give them a first listen, just remember that when you start taking steps up into the $600 range, you hit the land of diminishing returns, so it won't be an obvious night and day difference. You'll notice the improvements as you get some time on them, and then as I said earlier, especially once you go back to the 325s for a comparison.


 
   
  Completely agree-in fact I find the PS500 so close to "perfect" that, for the first time, I don't really want to try other headphones! Of course that could change since experimenting is a big part of this hobby, but for now I'm very satisfied with them. Enjoy the 500's!


----------



## fenderf4i

I could not be happier with my PS500. I have no urge to move to anything else!


----------



## stacker45

Wow! so much love for the PS500,i'm not surprised,altough i only had mine for two weeks,they sounded good with everything i threw at them,never harsh,and a deep bass that gave them warmth,''politely detailed'' is what i liked to call them,and i agree with Focker that when you get to about $600,the law of diminishing returns starts to rear it's ugly head,so they're priced just right,it's nice to read positive comments,and the PS500 seem to get a lot of them,i think Grado's really hit the ball out of the park with these.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Wow! so much love for the PS500,i'm not surprised,altough i only had mine for two weeks,they sounded good with everything i threw at them,never harsh,and a deep bass that gave them warmth,''politely detailed'' is what i liked to call them,and i agree with Focker that when you get to about $600,the law of diminishing returns starts to rear it's ugly head,so they're priced just right,it's nice to read positive comments,and the PS500 seem to get a lot of them,i think Grado's really hit the ball out of the park with these.


 
   
  That's the main reason why I'm so intrigued to try the PS1ks...if Grado has already  hit the spot with my ears, I cant imagine even MORE Grado goodness


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> that’s the thing, though. the PS1000 isn’t just the PS500 with more soundstage. the treble presentation is _much_ different. the midrange is smoother on the PS1000 but the treble isn’t shelved down like it is on the PS500. It’s boosted way up. And you can hear this added sibilance really easily on some songs.
> 
> The midrange and soundstage can make up for it on some songs. but on others, the treble peaks take away from the song. it’s kind of a shame that it’s not clear better in every category than the PS500 (or the RS1 or Magnum).


 
   
  I agree with most of this,altough i wouldn't refer to the treble as ''boosted way up'' i'd say that the PS1000 has very good treble extension,that's why Focker that i refer to the PS500 as ''politely detailed'' what i mean by that is,altough the PS500's treble is not as extended as the 1000's,i didn't feel i was missing anything in the detail department,and because they're slightly rolledoff,''aggressive'' recordings are still very listenable trough them,wich is not always the case with my first generation GS1000,as for my PS1000,so far they're walking that fine line at the limit of treble extension,as much as i like the PS500,and i still think that they're one of the two best buys in the current Grado lineup,i don't regret buying my PS1000 one bit,to me,they're the closest thing to perfection,i have heard.


----------



## madbull

A group of stupid teen girls passing by me on the street and one of them suddenly screams as if she was being ... by a baseball bat at once.
   
  Now my left ear is is pain and I can't listen to the 325 in any way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  This is worrying me, hope it get better soon.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





madbull said:


> A group of stupid teen girls passing by me on the street and one of them suddenly screams as if she was being ... by a baseball bat at once.
> 
> Now my left ear is is pain and I can't listen to the 325 in any way.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Anti-Grado people must have paid her off!! 
   
  Seriously, that is a huge bummer...I know that feeling, cause my ears can be sensitive to that sort of thing, as well. My dog barked super loud while he was close to me the other day and it took my ear like 24 hrs to recover.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> that’s the thing, though. the PS1000 isn’t just the PS500 with more soundstage. the treble presentation is _much_ different. the midrange is smoother on the PS1000 but the treble isn’t shelved down like it is on the PS500. It’s boosted way up. And you can hear this added sibilance really easily on some songs.
> 
> The midrange and soundstage can make up for it on some songs. but on others, the treble peaks take away from the song. it’s kind of a shame that it’s not clear better in every category than the PS500 (or the RS1 or Magnum).


 
   
  I don't think that will be a negative for me since I really like the 325s, which most consider to be the brightest Grados on the market. I was actually fearful of the highs on the the 500s when I saw the FR...I feared maybe it would take a turn to the dark side and I wouldn't like it since I prefer a brighter phone, but thankfully that's not the case. It's REALLY hard for me to fathom the PS1ks being significantly better to my ears since I"m so smitten with the 500s, but I guess I'll find out when I finally get around to auditioning.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





madbull said:


> A group of stupid teen girls passing by me on the street and one of them suddenly screams as if she was being ... by a baseball bat at once.
> 
> Now my left ear is is pain and I can't listen to the 325 in any way.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Man that sucks,i'm a heavy machinery operator,and i wear earplugs to protect my hears,but we can't protect ourselves from random things like that.hope you get better soon.
   
  did she do that to startle you on purpose,or did she just happend to scream as they were passing you?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I agree with most of this,altough i wouldn't refer to the treble as ''boosted way up'' i'd say that the PS1000 has very good treble extension,that's why Focker that i refer to the PS500 as ''politely detailed'' what i mean by that is,altough the PS500's treble is not as extended as the 1000's,i didn't feel i was missing anything in the detail department,and because they're slightly rolledoff,''aggressive'' recordings are still very listenable trough them,wich is not always the case with my first generation GS1000,as for my PS1000,so far they're walking that fine line at the limit of treble extension,as much as i like the PS500,and i still think that they're one of the two best buys in the current Grado lineup,i don't regret buying my PS1000 one bit,to me,they're the closest thing to perfection,i have heard.


 
   
  I'm definitely going to want to compare notes with you and a few others once I get some time to spend with the PS1ks...I know that I've read a few times where people say the 500s are 80% of the PS1ks in terms of sonics, and I'm fully prepared to pay the premium to get that last 20%. I'm just glad that I already know there is a Grado phone that I could very happily live with for the long run just in case there is something about the PS1ks (or GS1ks, for that matter) that doesn't do it for me. My gut tells me that the 1ks will be where I end up, but I guess time will tell. Once I have the cash available, I'll have my dealer order a demo pair, which he said he's more than willing to do. I'd do that now, but I want to have the firepower to buy them lined up just in case I want to take them home


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> I’ll just say that we heard different things. For me, the PS1000 treble, while not as out there as the GS1000 was still too much. And this is from someone who liked the HD800 and likes Grados in general. (and really _disliked_ the LCD2 for lack of treble)
> 
> I think part of it is that the large bowls on the PS1000 makes me want to turn the volume up higher to get the mids up to the right volume. but that pushes the treble up to levels that were grating to me.
> 
> ...


 
  Two things:  I've read where the soundstage is very narrow on the LCD3.  Can you comment?  Also, which revision should he buy?  If history is any judge, the ortho manufacturers seem to take a while to sort things out.  I hated it when, after I bought the LCD2, I discovered it was really a rev1.  Now I think there's a rev3 already, like within a year or so.  Do you think the LCD3 will be subject to these frequent changes or is it really a rev4 of the LCD2?  I wonder about such things.


----------



## madbull

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Man that sucks,i'm a heavy machinery operator,and i wear earplugs to protect my hears,but we can't protect ourselves from random things like that.hope you get better soon.
> 
> did she do that to startle you on purpose,or did she just happend to scream as they were passing you?


 

 She was doing that all the way on the street, hell, how I wish to crush her stupid face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I took a tylenol though, feeling a little better now.
   
  Damned teenagers.


----------



## madbull

Funnily enough it made me think how our ears are important to our hobby and how sensitive and delicate they are. I think I'm gonna see an audiologist just to check if everything is allright.
   
   
  back to the grados, I fell in love with them by the way they reproduce the sound of acoustic guitar. Just amazingly real to my ears, like I am playing them, I may be wrong but that's the way I feel it. A lot of audiophile "neutral" cans can't do even close.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





madbull said:


> She was doing that all the way on the street, hell, how I wish to crush her stupid face


 
   
  LOL


----------



## obobskivich

You guys are making me want to compare the PS500 to the RS-1; to see what the PS500 offers. I agree with the "the bagel series are very different" summaries too (and I've only heard the pre-i GSK) - like Focker said, diminishing returns, and slight differences, not massive improvements. They look cool though! 

As far as outside hearing protection: Etyplugs.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> Two things:  I've read where the soundstage is very narrow on the LCD3.  Can you comment?  Also, which revision should he buy?  If history is any judge, the ortho manufacturers seem to take a while to sort things out.  I hated it when, after I bought the LCD2, I discovered it was really a rev1.  Now I think there's a rev3 already, like within a year or so.  Do you think the LCD3 will be subject to these frequent changes or is it really a rev4 of the LCD2?  I wonder about such things.


 
  Other headphones manufacturers do the same thing- rushing out product before they are ready, making small changes; fixes etc...
  Audeze is not perfect in that regard but seems to get a pass from this forum because it is a small company. I bought the LCD rev1 and while I was still getting used to it, they introduced the new cable (extra charge); the leather headband and later on Rev2. It got to a point where you don't want to get their latest and greatest products knowing that a fix is likely to be just round the corner.
  I am a sucker for small independent cottage industry companies like Audeze and would love to see them beat the big boys. They do really need to address this issue even though it will not be easy. Like I said before though, there are other companies that have the same problems. Grado would bring up something new in appearance without notice. It just makes you wonder if they sound different to the old models too.


----------



## Gwarmi

Just the other day I decided to battle out the LCD3 versus the PS1000 down at my local audio joint..
   
   Quality gear all round on offer, an Audio-gd Reference 10.2 - RSA Dark Star for the LCD3 and a range of different sources
   ranging from a Luxman D06 CD player to a Woo WTP transport (Rega or Burson DAC running the show behind that)
   
   Playing some best of Marvin Gaye - I just could not get my head around the LCD's, so much detail from the mids
   forward was lost in translation somewhere along the line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   I certainly don't wish to be perceived as an Audeze basher, I am more so eternally curious to understand the
   divide with these cans because there are some truly polarized opinions out there regarding imaging, sound stage
   and faithful instrument reproduction.
   
   The other glaring issue being that these LCD3's have been out for a long time - we are half way into 2012
   and as I mentioned a few months back - where are the accolades for these magnetic planars from serious
   Hi-Fi publications?
   
   
   
   That's right - not much to see here folks.
   
   Again, I cannot reiterate strongly enough - I'm not looking to start an LCD3 flame war like some sort of Head-Fi pyromaniac, rather I beckon
   other Head-Fiers to think outside of the box and discuss why this might be so?. Hi-Fi is a big world and from my point of view
   - the LCD3 and even the LCD2 remain sacred cows largely in one place - *Head-Fi* - that's it.
   
   No tech mags do not count


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> IIRC, the treble on the rev1 was shelved quite a bit.  Then they saw the error of their ways.  I remember many a post defending that extreme shelving of the rev1.  Now, not so much.
> 
> I appreciate your defense of Audez'e.  I hope you appreciate by fanman enthusiasm for the high end Grados.  I know of two headphone acquaintances (NOT Grado fans) who have dropped the Audez'e in favor of the HD-800's with, of course, super expensive amps.  I won't be going there but it does make you wonder.
> 
> Yeah, I don't consider the lack of press on the LCD3 to be of any significance although I wish there were some.  The problem with reviews is that they are all so dad-gummed positive.  It's the read between the lines that it requires.


 
   
  Of course I appreciate Grado enthusiasm. I've had tons of grados and enjoyed them all (some I merely "liked", others I thought were amazing). if it wasn't for the existence of the Magnum, I would own either an RS1 or a PS500 right now. And I consider the Magnum to be part of the Grado family.
   
  As for my comments regarding the PS1000, what can I say. I like them but when I read comments about how they are so incredibly revealing or honest or whatnot, I gotta shake my head and say my piece. they are not totally faithful to the recording. And they have problems with accuracy at both extreme edges of the frequency section. So, yeah, I bring that up. I think it's important to note for something so expensive that is supposed to be accurate (at least if you read Grado's marketing materials). Their deviations from flat response go way beyond those seen on, for example, the LCD3, the HD800, the SR007, or the HE-5LE/ HE-500 from hifiman.
   
  As for the HD800, I am getting a pair back today (owned them, then sold them last year. got this pair in a trade with the PS1000) and I'll be seeing how I respond to their more treble happy response when directly compared to the LCD3. maybe I'll want to keep the HD800. maybe not.


----------



## Focker

Here's Grado's approach right from the horse's mouth: _Audiophiles are a demanding: lot._ They want to hear all the nuances of music accurately. So, most high-quality headphone makers meticulously measure the acoustic response of their products-but not Grado Labs. It makes headphones that simply sound good to its owner, John Grado. Luckily for the small, Brooklyn, NY, company, they sound good to hi-fi equipment reviewers and customers, as well. (from Gradolabs.com)
   
   
  It's plain as day that Grado doesn't focus on the measurements...they voice their headphones by ear - John Grado's ears. Grado fans are find with this, obviously, because we enjoy the end product. Going on endlessly about how they don't measure well is like be starting up a crusade against Mazda because my Mazda 3 doesn't have the torque or the 0-60 time of a Ferrari. That obviously wasn't the focus to begin with...so maybe I'm better served by finding another dead horse to beat.


----------



## Gwarmi

I really do hope that in this world of digital mastery, this thread continues to grow with a vinyl component.
   
   To echo Focker's comments (and to repeat myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) John not only uses his ears not measuring equipment
   to settle on his esoteric headphone voicing but also that Grado's do indeed sound best on wax.
   
   I had the pleasure of late to demo my PS1000 using an Antipodes music server which is pieced together
   out in New Zealand.
   
   
   
  Now this thing blasted my laptop into oblivion. Not so much in terms of detail retrieval but more so
  in the sense of space and the lowered noise floor - quiet passages remaining dark and silent, with
  the use of a Woo Audio WA2 - the PS1000 was starting to project a sound stage that I always
  hoped for in terms of my early expectations.
   
  Thing is, I always come back to that simple $500 Pro-Ject carbon turn table - digital will always
  be that for the simple reason that the analogue-to-digital (ADC) to digital-to-analogue (DAC)
  process will never be perfect - bits are always lost. Fortunate enough to demo a well known recording
  on both formats, you will note that there is an ease and sibilant free nature to vinyl that
  is difficult (read: impossible) to replicate via digital media.
   
  Perhaps as suggested a little while back this is the ultimate road to true Grado salvation  Pick your
  Grado headphone of choice but also choose your Grado LP cartridge..
   
  And then....simply enjoy.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> I really do hope that in this world of digital mastery, this thread continues to grow with a vinyl component.
> 
> To echo Focker's comments (and to repeat myself
> 
> ...


 
  I get it, you think they've mastered digital technology.  Just kidding.
   
  I try not to listen to too much vinyl, it only makes me angry that so much has been lost.  
   
  I say, enjoy the things that digital does best and be happy, don't worry.
   
  When digital starts to sound like my Koetsu Onyx, I'll be there.


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> The other glaring issue being that these LCD3's have been out for a long time - we are half way into 2012
> and as I mentioned a few months back - where are the accolades for these magnetic planars from serious
> Hi-Fi publications?


 
   
  I'm assuming you are referring to just the LCD's here and not planars in general. At any rate I think the founder of this club fell down the planar hole with a pair of Hifiman he300's. I'm aware of quite a few other Grado heads, even Grado modders who went Magnum, that are ortho heads now too, not necessarily LCD's but Hifimans and modded Fostex T50RP's. I find my modded T50's to be fuller, richer, warmer, lusher, and PRaTtier than my HF2's. In fact I think I could live happily ever after with just my modded T50, just sayin.


----------



## Currawong

Guys, just remember that this is the "Grado Fan Club" thread and so, I'd suggest it's not the place for talking about what one doesn't like about Grados after one has left the club, so to speak. 
   
  Quote:


pcf said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  The difficulty with producing anything, whether it be physical or software is, at some point you have to decide to release what you have, and it will never be "perfect" from the start. Even if you've got good investors or sufficient money of your own (much rarer) to start a project, at some point you have to have sales flowing to show your product isn't vapourware. For both Hifiman and Audeze they were producing orthos for the first time, so had no idea what problems they would encounter. I just received my LCD-3s back (I was slow to send in my pair) and they are as refined as I expected them to be. 
   
  Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> I certainly don't wish to be perceived as an Audeze basher, I am more so eternally curious to understand the
> divide with these cans because there are some truly polarized opinions out there regarding imaging, sound stage
> and faithful instrument reproduction.


 
   
  I'm somewhat of a Grado fan too -- since I heard the HF-1s in my rig a few years ago. I rather regret sending back my first Magnums actually, as they had the 325is frequency response but with more detail, which is what I wanted. I felt they brought me right into the music, being somewhat mid-forward, which worked perfectly for music such as Stevie Ray Vaughan, some of which I like. Some of my favourite moments listening have been with his music and headphones that bring how Stevie puts his entire being into every note make all the difference. Since I have a system that has no glare in the treble, I've done the 414 pad + bowls mod to my Magnums now to bring back some of this effect.
   
  I have noticed quite a few headphones have, in their frequency response, something of a drop around 4 kHz. Since the 2-4 kHz range is important for many jazz and classical instruments, this can make them not sound as lively. The LCD-3s have this drop, so, as they ideally (IMO) need a very good amp for them to liven up, it is easy to make them (and the LCD-2s) sound unexciting.  I remember when I owned Audio Technica AD2000s, which are very similar in character to Grados in many respects (especially after doing the tube mod). They are so lively that listening later the Stax SR-009s felt like they were asleep!
   
  So I'd say it is a combination of what one is used to, as well as the music and the gear. It's very easy to listening to a pair of headphones with one system and it sounds great, whereas in another system it sounds terrible. The first time I tried HF-1s was out of an older Benchmark DAC-1 directly and they were awful.


----------



## bbophead

> I'm somewhat of a Grado fan too -- since I heard the HF-1s in my rig a few years ago. I rather regret sending back my first Magnums actually, as they had the 325is frequency response but with more detail, which is what I wanted. I felt they brought me right into the music, being somewhat mid-forward, which worked perfectly for music such as Stevie Ray Vaughan, some of which I like. Some of my favourite moments listening have been with his music and headphones that bring how Stevie puts his entire being into every note make all the difference. Since I have a system that has no glare in the treble, I've done the 414 pad + bowls mod to my Magnums now to bring back some of this effect.
> 
> I have noticed quite a few headphones have, in their frequency response, something of a drop around 4 kHz. Since the 2-4 kHz range is important for many jazz and classical instruments, this can make them not sound as lively. The LCD-3s have this drop, so, as they ideally (IMO) need a very good amp for them to liven up, it is easy to make them (and the LCD-2s) sound unexciting.  I remember when I owned Audio Technica AD2000s, which are very similar in character to Grados in many respects (especially after doing the tube mod). They are so lively that listening later the Stax SR-009s felt like they were asleep!
> 
> So I'd say it is a combination of what one is used to, as well as the music and the gear. It's very easy to listening to a pair of headphones with one system and it sounds great, whereas in another system it sounds terrible. The first time I tried HF-1s was out of an older Benchmark DAC-1 directly and they were awful.


 
  What does the LCD3 have that is Grado-like?  Isn't there something they have in common that makes you like both?


----------



## shimmer n roar

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> Of course I appreciate Grado enthusiasm. I've had tons of grados and enjoyed them all (some I merely "liked", others I thought were amazing). if it wasn't for the existence of the Magnum, I would own either an RS1 or a PS500 right now. And I consider the Magnum to be part of the Grado family.
> 
> As for my comments regarding the PS1000, what can I say. I like them but when I read comments about how they are so incredibly revealing or honest or whatnot, I gotta shake my head and say my piece. they are not totally faithful to the recording. And they have problems with accuracy at both extreme edges of the frequency section. So, yeah, I bring that up. I think it's important to note for something so expensive that is supposed to be accurate (at least if you read Grado's marketing materials). Their deviations from flat response go way beyond those seen on, for example, the LCD3, the HD800, the SR007, or the HE-5LE/ HE-500 from hifiman.
> 
> As for the HD800, I am getting a pair back today (owned them, then sold them last year. got this pair in a trade with the PS1000) and I'll be seeing how I respond to their more treble happy response when directly compared to the LCD3. maybe I'll want to keep the HD800. maybe not.


 
   
  i had hoped that you might tire of making this argument after our lengthy debate in the ps1000 review thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





focker said:


> Here's Grado's approach right from the horse's mouth: _Audiophiles are a demanding: lot._ They want to hear all the nuances of music accurately. So, most high-quality headphone makers meticulously measure the acoustic response of their products-but not Grado Labs. It makes headphones that simply sound good to its owner, John Grado. Luckily for the small, Brooklyn, NY, company, they sound good to hi-fi equipment reviewers and customers, as well. (from Gradolabs.com)
> 
> 
> It's plain as day that Grado doesn't focus on the measurements...they voice their headphones by ear - John Grado's ears. Grado fans are find with this, obviously, because we enjoy the end product. Going on endlessly about how they don't measure well is like be starting up a crusade against Mazda because my Mazda 3 doesn't have the torque or the 0-60 time of a Ferrari. That obviously wasn't the focus to begin with...so maybe I'm better served by finding another dead horse to beat.


 
   
   i doubt very much that sennheiser and audeze relied exclusively on headphone measurements during the design process for the hd800 and lcd iterations.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> I'm assuming you are referring to just the LCD's here and not planars in general. At any rate I think the founder of this club fell down the planar hole with a pair of Hifiman he300's. I'm aware of quite a few other Grado heads, even Grado modders who went Magnum, that are ortho heads now too, not necessarily LCD's but Hifimans and modded Fostex T50RP's. I find my modded T50's to be fuller, richer, warmer, lusher, and PRaTtier than my HF2's. In fact I think I could live happily ever after with just my modded T50, just sayin.


 
   
   That's right - to this day I am yet to try any HiFiMan unit so I'm keeping an open mind in respect to planars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   As per my views a few posts back - I would probably buy the LCD2 in a heartbeat if my music tastes
   changed (hmmm unlikely for now) back to let's say 10 years ago when a lot of hip hop and ambient beats ruled
   my collection. These days I'm firmly stuck in acoustic, classical, big band classics and jazz.
   
   @Currawong
   
   Absolutely ~ I try to reserve judgement on any headphone requiring moderate to high amplification until I've seen
   at least 3 or more amps and sources, even then something like Ultrasone Edition #10 - (a can that surely rates
   as one of the most maligned in headphone history) can slip past and actually show some strengths if everything
   just comes together in perfect synergy inc. cables and the track itself.


----------



## holleywood25

Holy s***. My Grado/alessandro MS2's just came in today and I am BLOWN away. Rock never sounded this good. The midrange/guitar presence puts my Ultrasone's to shame. Grado may have its next new fan


----------



## vaed

Hey guys, I was wondering if this is a safe solution to my SR-60i's long cable? Just want to make sure I'm not doing any damage to the cable itself.


----------



## KG Jag

Quote: 





holleywood25 said:


> Holy s***. My Grado/alessandro MS2's just came in today and I am BLOWN away. Rock never sounded this good. The midrange/guitar presence puts my Ultrasone's to shame. Grado may have its next new fan


 
   
  Which Ultrasone(s) do you have?


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Absolutely ~ I try to reserve judgement on any headphone requiring moderate to high amplification until I've seen
> at least 3 or more amps and sources, even then something like Ultrasone Edition #10 - (a can that surely rates
> as one of the most maligned in headphone history) can slip past and actually show some strengths if everything
> just comes together in perfect synergy inc. cables and the track itself.


 
  That is another thing that gets me at times- Do headphones makers have any idea in mind about how their headphones should be used and paired with (and tell us) ? What do they use to listen to their own headphones? Even when I buy microwave food there are cooking instructions and sell by date, and yet we somehow accept that we need to spend thousands on different amps and cables ourselves to "find out" what the headphones can do. 
  You can say that about speaker manufacturers too but at least most of them give better advice.
  Every time someone is not satisfied with Sennheiser 650/600 another person will blame it on amps. Then you hear someone else tells you that Sennheiser designers use Benchmark DAC1. I can tell you that my 650 sounds like shxt with my DAC1, so what should I do, take more advice from my internet friends and spend more money on amps and cable to " experiment"? Ultrasone Edition 10 is an expensive headphone, does it come with any user guide? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Thanks Stax, Quad, Meridian...


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





pcf said:


> That is another thing that gets me at times- Do headphones makers have any idea in mind about how their headphones should be used and paired with (and tell us) ? What do they use to listen to their own headphones? Even when I buy microwave food there are cooking instructions and sell by date, and yet we somehow accept that we need to spend thousands on different amps and cables ourselves to "find out" what the headphones can do.
> You can say that about speaker manufacturers too but at least most of them give better advice.
> Every time someone is not satisfied with Sennheiser 650/600 another person will blame it on amps. Then you hear someone else tells you that Sennheiser designers use Benchmark DAC1. I can tell you that my 650 sounds like shxt with my DAC1, so what should I do, take more advice from my internet friends and spend more money on amps and cable to " experiment"? Ultrasone Edition 10 is an expensive headphone, does it come with any user guide?
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   The powers that be are starting to listen now - here's 3 examples from Audio Technica, Fostex
   and Sennheiser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   The Audio Technica HA500ANV - presumbly for W3000ANV and even W5000 use.
   
   
  The Fostex HP-A8C 32bit DAC and Amp
   
  This unit actually works quite well with the PS1000! You could do worse for a one box solution.
   
   
   
   The upcoming Sennheiser HDVD800 balanced amplifier for the HD800
   
   
   
   The Edition 10 certainly does deserve a user guide - it is quite peculiar that for such a sizzly
   headphone - it does not seem to work with tube amps :-/ something with the S-Logic must
   make it unsuitable - it just sounds strange.


----------



## obobskivich

vaed said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering if this is a safe solution to my SR-60i's long cable? Just want to make sure I'm not doing any damage to the cable itself.




I would not leave the cable that way - it won't hurt anything, but it'll "burn" that shape into it. Do it in a "coil" (like it is in the box) to prevent that damage - see this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MziOBf60Kn0 




gwarmi said:


> The powers that be are starting to listen now - here's 3 examples from Audio Technica, Fostex
> and Sennheiser




I'd agree with this, note that the W5000 actually have their own companion amp - the HA5000 (on which the HA3000ANV is based afaik). AT has been doing companion amps for a while now (they have one for the L3000, W2002, and I think one of the W11 era cans too), as well as their own line of less-exotic (non-woodie) amps (like HA25D, but I've never seen any of them - tried to get one of them once, but my supplier couldn't get their hands on it). 

Beyer should also be mentioned, with the A1. And Grado with the RA1 and HPA1.


----------



## Focker

So can you guys help me to understand what the Alessandro Grados are? I don't understand the relationship. Are these modded Grados? Is there a relationship between the two companies?


----------



## obobskivich

focker said:


> So can you guys help me to understand what the Alessandro Grados are? I don't understand the relationship. Are these modded Grados? Is there a relationship between the two companies?




Alessandro makes and services guitar amps (and probably other gear) for the pro segment (and I'm pretty sure this is their bread and butter), and through some sort of black-box (as in I don't know what goes here) agreement with Grado markets the Alessandro Music Series headphones. They are not "identical" (according to Alessandro they are "similar but not exactly the same") but are built by Grado off of their production units. The only summary I've been able to find is between the MS-Pro and the RS-1, and the general consensus is "VERY similar, but the MS-Pro is somewhat more laid-back, has somewhat less forward mids and less bass, and is more "live" sounding." While I'm curious as to what that translates into for me, I'm not $699-with-a-one-week-return-policy-and-large-restock-fee curious. 

I don't know what exactly goes on to delineate the RS-1 from the MS-Pro, I may e-mail Grado and ask as well. Alessandro did get back to me very quickly, and the summary of their response is above. I think part of the reason for the MS-Pro's obscurity is it's obscurity (if that makes sense).


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Alessandro makes and services guitar amps (and probably other gear) for the pro segment (and I'm pretty sure this is their bread and butter), and through some sort of black-box (as in I don't know what goes here) agreement with Grado markets the Alessandro Music Series headphones. They are not "identical" (according to Alessandro they are "similar but not exactly the same") but are built by Grado off of their production units. The only summary I've been able to find is between the MS-Pro and the RS-1, and the general consensus is "VERY similar, but the MS-Pro is somewhat more laid-back, has somewhat less forward mids and less bass, and is more "live" sounding." While I'm curious as to what that translates into for me, I'm not $699-with-a-one-week-return-policy-and-large-restock-fee curious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Interesting...so it's sort of like Grado headphones but to Alessandro's specs? And Grado produces them according to said specs and then wholesales to Alessandro? 
   
  Are there driver differences?


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> The powers that be are starting to listen now - here's 3 examples from Audio Technica, Fostex
> and Sennheiser
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Is the sennheiser amp going to a portable headphone amp/dac combo or just a balanced amp?


----------



## obobskivich

focker said:


> Interesting...so it's sort of like Grado headphones but to Alessandro's specs? And Grado produces them according to said specs and then wholesales to Alessandro?
> 
> Are there driver differences?




This is why I said "black box" - I don't know about the innards. Alessandro was pretty vague in their reply, here it is:



> Hello Alessandro,
> I'm curious about the MS-Pro headphones, but have a few questions. I already have the Grado RS-1, do the MS-Pro offer anything "new" by comparison, or would it essentially be purchasing two of the same headphone?
> Thanks




And their reply:


			
				Alessandro said:
			
		

> They are very similar but not exactly the same. Hope that helps.


 

From what I've read on both sides, they meet that "very similar" burden (e.g. the MS-Pro is made from the same wood, uses the same cable, etc) but I have no idea beyond that. And from experience, most threads/questions about the origin or specifics of Grado drivers usually have a tendency to disappear along with the Kennedy assassination tapes and Roswell recordings. 

There's this older review:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/153453/rs-1-vs-ms-pro-a-comparative-review

From the pics, they look pretty darn similar, especially if you consider the newer RS-1i. 

devouringone3, 

Do you know anything about this? 

[rule]



our martin said:


> Is the sennheiser amp going to a portable headphone amp/dac combo or just a balanced amp?




This could literally not be more OT to the theme of this thread (Grado Fan Club). There are numerous threads about that amp:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/605444/sennheiser-hdvd800-headphone-amplifier
http://www.head-fi.org/t/605510/sennheisers-new-hdvd-800-headphone-amp


----------



## Currawong

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> What does the LCD3 have that is Grado-like?  Isn't there something they have in common that makes you like both?


 
   
  Good question. I feel the LCD-3 can be up-close-and-personal with the music if it is required. The last time I thought about Grado and other headphones was versus the HD-800s. In the end, the HD-800s drew the short straw and intimacy versus huge soundstage won out.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> This is why I said "black box" - I don't know about the innards. Alessandro was pretty vague in their reply, here it is:
> And their reply:
> 
> From what I've read on both sides, they meet that "very similar" burden (e.g. the MS-Pro is made from the same wood, uses the same cable, etc) but I have no idea beyond that. And from experience, most threads/questions about the origin or specifics of Grado drivers usually have a tendency to disappear along with the Kennedy assassination tapes and Roswell recordings.
> ...


 
   
  Very similar but not exactly the same...mmmkay lol. Maybe we better not talk about this too much or we'll have black helicopters outside our windows.


----------



## obobskivich

focker said:


> Very similar but not exactly the same...mmmkay lol. Maybe we better not talk about this too much or we'll have black helicopters outside our windows.




Haha! 

I think the actual reason for those threads to vanish is that they tend to turn into arguments, but I'm not certain on that. AFAIK the Grado drivers are actually custom OEM'd (or even built in-house) just for Grado, and nobody else (except perhaps the Alessandro headphones) get to use them as a result. So not much is known about them outside of Grado. The Alessandro cans may have modified drivers, or simply modified enclosures - it's hard to say (if Grado does control their own driver production, it would not be (in theory) hard for them to modify those drivers at-will for different lines, and that's essentially what they claim the "i" revisions to have done). 

Again, I'm curious, but not enough to pay full freight just to "try" something - especially given that I don't feel confident in my ability to disassemble either the MS-Pro or RS-1 and get them back together exactly as they came from the factory.


----------



## Brooko

The build looks exactly the same (at least on the MS1i - same as 80i/125i/225i).  No 'buttons' - but everything else pretty much the same.
   
  I'd guess the drivers are tuned slightly differently.  The highs are a little bit more dialed back on the MS1i anyway - and I actually think it has better mids than the SR80i or SR125i.  If I had to guess performance on the MS1i - I'd say somewhere above the 125i but short of the 225i.  That's why I suggested it for your under-rated cans thread.  it really is amazing value for what you get.
   
  I still have my MS1i drivers - in case I ever want to go back to them again .....


----------



## obobskivich

brooko said:


> I'd guess the drivers are tuned slightly differently.  The highs are a little bit more dialed back on the MS1i anyway - and I actually think it has better mids than the SR80i or SR125i.  If I had to guess performance on the MS1i - I'd say somewhere above the 125i but short of the 225i.  That's why I suggested it for your under-rated cans thread.  it really is amazing value for what you get.




Very informative! Thank you for providing more info on this - since you mentioned having them apart, are the drivers the same looking as the Grado models?


----------



## Brooko

Yep - definitely look the same.  It must be just the tuning.  I always wanted to step to the MS2i - but then I managed to pick up a cheap set of 325i drivers - and since then, my appetite for change has been sated a little I guess.
   
  The only thing I'm really curious about now is PS500s + jumbos.  Will get to try them eventually.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





brooko said:


> The only thing I'm really curious about now is PS500s + jumbos.  Will get to try them eventually.


 
   
   Interested in what you will find ~ however this 'myth' still prevails - a PS500 + bowls will equal
   a PS1000, it does not actually work in reality for most ears. We all want the best 'bang for our buck'
   but this remains one discussion of disillusionment that deserves scrutiny - do you really think that
   regardless of different drivers and chamber design - the only difference is the pads?
   
   This proposition is no different from someone attempting to turn an RS1i into a GS1000i
   via an L-cush to G-cush pad change ~ they realise one thing instantly upon auditioning.
   
*'Don't believe the hype'  *


----------



## obobskivich

gwarmi said:


> Interested in what you will find ~ however this 'myth' still prevails - a PS500 + bowls will equal
> a PS1000, it does not actually work in reality for most ears. We all want the best 'bang for our buck'
> but this remains one discussion of disillusionment that deserves scrutiny - do you really think that
> regardless of different drivers and chamber design - the only difference is the pads?
> ...




+1. 

That said, I don't know why you'd want to change the RS-1 into anything else.


----------



## Brooko

You guys are making the assumption that I'm looking for a budget PS1000. Actually if I could have the current sound of my woodied 325 + the comfort of the jumbos (and any extra sound stage would be a bonus) - I'd be pretty happy. 

I know that putting the jumbos on the 325s will hurt what I have now. I'm hoping that on the PS500 it might be a natural match.


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote: 





brooko said:


> I know that putting the jumbos on the 325s will hurt what I have now. I'm hoping that on the PS500 it might be a natural match.


 
   
  The G Cushions are not bad on the PS500's - perhaps a little more sound stage.  Though, I don't think they're worth $45 on the PS500's.
   
  They still don't add the finite detail, clarity, imaging, separation, and layering that the PS1000's have.


----------



## holleywood25

Quote: 





kg jag said:


> Which Ultrasone(s) do you have?


 
  The Pro 900's. They're good cans but not for rock IMO.


----------



## Twinster

Maybe you should consider using some distancers like the MS-Ultimate or MS1000 with the PS500 or some MSPro if you can find a deal on a used pair. I have tried it on my MSPro and loved it. The only reason a sold them was to financed my T1. 



gradofan2 said:


> The G Cushions are not bad on the PS500's - perhaps a little more sound stage.  Though, I don't think they're worth $45 on the PS500's.
> 
> They still don't add the finite detail, clarity, imaging, separation, and layering that the PS1000's have.


----------



## KG Jag

Quote: 





focker said:


> So can you guys help me to understand what the Alessandro Grados are? I don't understand the relationship. Are these modded Grados? Is there a relationship between the two companies?


 
   
  For those who like Grados, but find the 325 to be too bright will likely find the MS2 to taste.  To my ears they are more of a straight up grade of the 225 than the 325 is.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





kg jag said:


> For those who like Grados, but find the 325 to be too bright will likely find the MS2 to taste.  To my ears they are more of a straight up grade of the 225 than the 325 is.


 
  Interesting...any feedback on the RS-1 vs MS-Pro?


----------



## KG Jag

Quote: 





focker said:


> Interesting...any feedback on the RS-1 vs MS-Pro?


 
   
  I don't have either one


----------



## Gwarmi

Just a few more notes concerning cable matters for the GS1000i & PS1000.
   
  I have already mentioned previously that I strongly believe that my interconnects were playing a mediocre
  role in my rig - I have a few pairs but they each seem to offer up a contrast of pros and cons.
   
  This weekend I've been fortunate enough to audition for the two day break - these things.
   
   
   
   
   They're from a small company in New Zealand called 'Antipodes'
   and this is their reference series RCA cable. Made totally in house from various
   blends of platinum, silver and a hint of gold.
   
   I know many of us are not cable believers or at least their potential for making a substantial
   change is considered minimal. I decided to put these puppies through the ultimate PS1000
   test last night :-
   
   3 x albums - all the way through - the selection? The sultans of soundtrack sibilance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The entire Nolan franchise Batman OST collection - all three from Batman Begins, Dark Knight to Dark Knight Rises.
   
   Here is the incredulous part - no harshness or sibilance even through the most chaotic and metallic passages.
   These cables are very rich and warm, towards the end of the evening I even found myself wanting a little more
   bite.
   
   These left me quite impressed with what they can do, if anything it concreted my view that you can tune
  the big boys from Grado if you have the fortunate ability to test and demo, this and that. Everything matters.


----------



## devouringone3

About Sennheiser HDVD-800, I'm really curious as to what will happen when your average Joe Sennheiser user (bought at Best Buy, Wal Mart or whatever) will learn the existence of such a "Headphone amplifier" thing and then look out on eBay (for a cheaper alternative maybe, or maybe just out of curiosity) and will realize that this electrical device has been existing for a long time before Sennheiser "invented" it. At that moment maybe Head-Fi will start taking over in the bigger culture (or just gain a sudden significant increase popularity) if this product (by Sennheiser) gets noticed and more importantly sold at Future Shop.
   
  I'm also wondering if we will assist to the popularization of the balanced configuration (a paradigm shift?) --I really expect Sennheiser to start selling a 4 pin XLR balanced cable option for their HD800 at the time of the release of their balanced amp for it; Sennheiser branded XLR plugs would be cool too!--, and if high-end plug manufacturers will finally start producing fancy rhodium 4 pins XLR plugs too, instead of just 3 pins, like it is right now.
   
   
  Quote:


kg jag said:


> Tonight he's using the PS 500 in the field.


 
   
  Yeah!
   
  Auggie in Covert Affair, after he gave away his RS-2 to a little girl at the end of season 1.

  PS500 prototype / early model, chrome finish!
   

   
   


obobskivich said:


> This is why I said "black box" - I don't know about the innards. Alessandro was pretty vague in their reply, here it is:
> And their reply:
> 
> From what I've read on both sides, they meet that "very similar" burden (e.g. the MS-Pro is made from the same wood, uses the same cable, etc) but I have no idea beyond that. And from experience, most threads/questions about the origin or specifics of Grado drivers usually have a tendency to disappear along with the Kennedy assassination tapes and Roswell recordings.
> ...


 
   
  Nope I don't sorry. I never focused much on Alessandro music products, although in another life if I were to begin somewhere it would be with an old style (non "i") MS1 , because they are "said" (yet not really measured) more neutral, and I love the slimmer cups that looks even more retro in my opinion. And a Canadian I also like that I can just order them online at a fixed price... and it's international, and so much more flexible and fair than Grado's distribution system.
   
  If you would be to ask John Grado I'm sure he would reply to you something similar to what he replied Head-Fiers about the PS-1 when it was discovered out of the blue, and about how good and different it sounded. That's how he explains the (or avoid) fact that Grado Labs is capable of more than one "Grado" sound: "[Alessandro's example] I was asked to make three models of headphones, each with a particular sound, range of specs, and in a given price bracket price; so I came up with ideas according to what I had on hand and we settled on the three models currently available, MS1, -2, and -Pro. Basically it's their headphones, they're philosophy on how it should sound, not mine, and I'm only the manufacturer (I don't sell them)." So he's basically attributing (and will redirect questions about) those differences in the sound of the headphones he produces to persons and distributors. He also implied that the PS-1 was more "Germanic sounding" because it was targeted at the German people through Germany-based FreeSystems wireless digital technology company who made a very specific commission for it. The PS-1 could have had a more "adapted to infra-red transmitted digital signal" sound to it just as well, lol.
   
  Very interesting thread you got there Obob! I shall inform myself on that subject too!


----------



## Focker

Wow, it's been a while since this forum went an entire 24 hr without a post...c'mon guys, we're slippin!
   
  I thought I'd take a minute to revisit something I have mentioned on here a time or two...I try to keep all my headphones in regular rotation, and I sort of have specific uses for each of them. I often will keep the SR80s busy by giving them TV watching duty. Tonight I watched this week's episode of Breaking Bad, and it was just another one of the many examples of how these headphones take the tv viewing experience to a whole new level. It's SO much better than watching with just the regular tv speakers...dialogue is crisp and intelligible, you hear far more detail in the soundtrack for the show than you would otherwise, and some of the imaging-related effects were just perfect. There was a scene tonight where a car was coming in from the right of the screen, into and out of the shot, and then off to the left of the screen. With the Grados it honestly sounded like it was coming from WAY right and departing WAY left...very realistic and believable. Just like Magnepans do with movies, Grados allow me to become much more engaged with what I'm watching and the whole experience just sort of comes alive. If you haven't given this a shot yet, try it...you'll probably like it!


----------



## PyekiM

I completely agree with you Focker!   Many many (Many!) moons ago, when I first picked up my SR125s I wound up using them for everything.  Music, games, and movies.  All great!  I'll never forget the first time I was watching "The Others" on my laptop.  There was a scene when heavy footsteps are running across the ceiling.  I actually jumped in fear, like it was real!   By the time I got my RS1s, I actually switched my whole home theater to a 2 channel set up.  Believing 2 channels to be less distracting and more engaging.  Bottom line, if you want to hear things and not bother the neighbors.  headphones rock for TV/Movies!  Specially Grados.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





pyekim said:


> I completely agree with you Focker!   Many many (Many!) moons ago, when I first picked up my SR125s I wound up using them for everything.  Music, games, and movies.  All great!  I'll never forget the first time I was watching "The Others" on my laptop.  There was a scene when heavy footsteps are running across the ceiling.  I actually jumped in fear, like it was real!   By the time I got my RS1s, I actually switched my whole home theater to a 2 channel set up.  Believing 2 channels to be less distracting and more engaging.  Bottom line, if you want to hear things and not bother the neighbors.  headphones rock for TV/Movies!  Specially Grados.


 
   
  I know *exactly* which scene you're talking about! Back around 2001, I had put together my first HT system...a bunch of Paradigm speakers and an SVS subwoofer. That was one of the first movie we watched, and that scene was very convincing! I need to watch that with the Grados now that you mention it...the imaging is so solid, even on the little 80s, that I can imagine it's a very cool effect. 
   
  I'm with you on the 2-channel thing, as well. I've gone back and forth between different configurations, and even though I have both on-wall Magnepan surrounds and a center, right now I just have my mains fired up. I definitely agree that it can be more engaging....especially when the center channel is recorded well, cause a phantom center can sound more diffuse and create a bigger center fill with just 2 channels sometimes than when you have a center engaged. I've used a phantom center quite a lot over the years...I'm a big fan of the 2-channel set-up for movies. 
   
  Good times!


----------



## Chris_Himself

I have some LCD-2 rev 2's that came today. I feel like such a sellout...
   
  I'll buy some PS-500's to make it up to you guys though.


----------



## PyekiM

haha with a knife like that, you can listen to whatever you like, sir.  Enjoy 'em!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> I have some LCD-2 rev 2's that came today. I feel like such a sellout...
> 
> I'll buy some PS-500's to make it up to you guys though.


 
  Very nice. Enjoy!


----------



## stacker45

I'm happy for you,those are very nice,and if my memory serves me well they sound very good.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> I have some LCD-2 rev 2's that came today. I feel like such a sellout...
> 
> I'll buy some PS-500's to make it up to you guys though.


 
   
   
  Nice!


----------



## obobskivich

Did they include the knife or is it something else? (And if so, more info about it?).


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Did they include the knife or is it something else? (And if so, more info about it?).


 
   
  I'm somewhat of a private party knife dealer as well. I always have a lot of knives on me.
   
  The folder is a Bob Terzuola ATCF, the fixed blade is a Busse SAR-4.
   
  My philosophy is the life is too short to use poor tools. My audiophile hobby is an afterthought after having a decent pocket knife, watch, and hand tools 
   
  Oh. I suppose my soldering station is alright too..
   
  The LCD-2 isn't as fun to own as a pair of Grados.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> The LCD-2 isn't as fun to own as a pair of Grados.


 
  A-men to that, brother.


----------



## obobskivich

chris_himself said:


> The LCD-2 isn't as fun to own as a pair of Grados.




Haven't heard LCD-2, so I'll take your word on that. But I would extend that statement to basically every other headphone - nothing is as fun as the RS-1. It makes music listening an emotional and engaging experience again, not just a clinical evaluation of performance art.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> A-men to that, brother.


 
   
  Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Haven't heard LCD-2, so I'll take your word on that. But I would extend that statement to basically every other headphone - nothing is as fun as the RS-1. It makes music listening an emotional and engaging experience again, not just a clinical evaluation of performance art.


 
   
  I've been on here longer than a lot of people, and without ego I can say I've accumulated a lot of experience and still not know what half the "audiophile buzzwords are" but I can accurately describe what about 30 headphones sound like. I'm not exactly rich, whatever choices I make I only get to make once per long period of time. I had to save up for a month just to afford the loss from selling my LCD-2 Rev 1 and move up to Rev 2. I can comfortably say that if I landed with a pair of RS-1's and $400 DAC/Amp I'd be more than happy.
   
  Yes on paper that sounds absolutely absurd, $700 for bits of wood and plastic glued together?! Find me a more fun headphone though. Yes my LCD-2's are good but cmon you KNOW they're raking it in there at Audeze haha.
   
  I think the reason the RS-1's cost $700 despite their build materials and craftsmanship is because price is a way people perceive quality and they do sound mightly good which is quite unusual.
   
  Then again, is it really that odd? The RS-1 is the headphone that built Grado to be what it is today. It's not the HF-5, PS1000, HP1000, or any of those fancy grail Grados. It's the RS-1 workhorse for the discerning audiophile with deeper pockets. All these manufacturers are building a new headphone every year. Hifiman probably came out with one in the time I finished typing this, but the RS-1 is without equal.
   
  I don't even own one, I'm just that surprised that my RS-2 still sounds good side by side to the stuff I've experimented owning. Yes it's a bit more thin sounding compared to SOME, but the hot treble makes it exciting and I listen at lower volumes, and I still pick up the same cymbals clashing or the hot lead guitar tone that I'd have to run my volume knob 50% to get on other cans.


----------



## obobskivich

Blargh, damn you Huddler! I had a reply written out! 

The quick and dirty:
- HP 1000 are actually the original Grado, the RS-1 came years later. 
- I agree with the rest of what you're saying, but will add on the pricing that it should be noted Grado has not raised its prices since something like 2004 (and remember, they're one of the only manufacturers that is still based in the US, and American labor is not exactly free). And they aren't selling them hand-over-fist (I haven't seen an RS-1i with an S/N over 12,000 yet, and they've been out since 2009, so that's under 4,000 units a year which is a drop in the bucket compared to what Sony probably does in a week). 

Regarding the whole "best headphone ever" point - it's between the RS-1 and ESP/950 as far as I'm concerned. The RS-1 are the more fun of the two. The ironic part is that neither of them has any real marketing campaign behind them - maybe that should tell you all you need to know, maybe not.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> The RS-1 are the more fun of the two. The ironic part is that neither of them has any real marketing campaign behind them - maybe that should tell you all you need to know, maybe not.


 
   
  That's something I hadn't even thought of...it's true, I really haven't seen any sort of Grado advertising since I got into headphones last Fall...
   
  The next time I hear a Grado that I felt was priced above its performance will be the first time. I'm expecting that may happen with the PS1000s, but as I've said previously, I'm more than happy to pay the premium and accept the diminishing returns for those elusive final few gains. The 80s are the best phones I've heard under $100 (the under $100 group is the one I have the most experience with), I feel the 325s are priced about right, and I think the PS500s are actually a solid value given that I prefer them slightly to my much more expensive T1s. For an American based, hand crafted product, the Grados seem to be very fairly priced....and to those of us who happen to really love them, they even become a value buy. 
   
  I've made the comparison several times, but Magnepan has been using the very same materials to build their speakers for decades. Like Grado, they are based in the US and they are building everything by hand. I've heard far more speakers than I have headphones, and many of these speakers have been from some of the most technologically advanced companies on earth. But yet nothing can compare to that Maggie Magic for me, regardless of the fact that it's not state of the art technology. I can't even put into words how great it feels to know that my favorite speaker and headphone companies are home grown and hand crafted.


----------



## obobskivich

focker said:


> That's something I hadn't even thought of...it's true, I really haven't seen any sort of Grado advertising since I got into headphones last Fall...




Grado is one of those "word of mouth" companies, for the most part. I haven't ever actually seen an advertisement for their products - no banners, magazine spreads, TV spots, etc. They don't have celebrity endorsements or similar either. It really strikes me as the "build the best product you know how to build, and people will flock to it eventually" idea. I think apart from a few single one-offs or product lines from other manufacturers, they're one of the only companies of their scale that adhere to that idea (e.g. Beyer doesn't market the DT48, but markets other products, Sony doesn't market the MDR-CD900 but markets other products, etc). 



> The next time I hear a Grado that I felt was priced above its performance will be the first time. I'm expecting that may happen with the PS1000s, but as I've said previously, I'm more than happy to pay the premium and accept the diminishing returns for those elusive final few gains. The 80s are the best phones I've heard under $100 (the under $100 group is the one I have the most experience with), I feel the 325s are priced about right, and I think the PS500s are actually a solid value given that I prefer them slightly to my much more expensive T1s. For an American based, hand crafted product, the Grados seem to be very fairly priced....and to those of us who happen to really love them, they even become a value buy.
> 
> I've made the comparison several times, but Magnepan has been using the very same materials to build their speakers for decades. Like Grado, they are based in the US and they are building everything by hand. I've heard far more speakers than I have headphones, and many of these speakers have been from some of the most technologically advanced companies on earth. But yet nothing can compare to that Maggie Magic for me, regardless of the fact that it's not state of the art technology. I can't even put into words how great it feels to know that my favorite speaker and headphone companies are home grown and hand crafted.




I can agree with this too, apart from not having heard Magnepan speakers. I like that level of commitment. Beyerdynamic and STAX are probably the only other manufacturers I can think of that hold to that and build everything in-house, but Beyer might make some super-cheap model that they have built in China (along the lines of the iGrado; I don't know if this is true though).


----------



## fenderf4i

Grado I believe cut out their advertising back in 1964, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





fenderf4i said:


> Grado I believe cut out their advertising back in 1964, I'm pretty sure.


 
   
  wow lol


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





focker said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I think they have advertising dollars for dealers who run Grado ads, like the ones I see in Stereophile magazine.


----------



## madbull

I like this idea of Grado not flogging their products. their sound speaks for itself. Well done!


----------



## Gwarmi

Almost all new Grado owners are taken aback when presented with the iconic pizza box, slice of foam
   and printed warranty and precaution sheet. *'Is that all there is in here?'* they think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   Instead of ridiculous margins and what not, let's think about all the packaging, printing, advertising,
   accessorising that many of us have taken for granted when purchasing from many other brands
   ~ all this 'stuff' ~ that either gets hoarded for a far flung future sale or in most cases - gets turfed.
   
   One thing is for sure - the consumer has amply paid for all this paraphernalia and trinketry
   that adds little to the experience of just wishing to purchase the very best headphone according to
   their needs.
   
   Grado or not - many other brands could and *should* take note. We generally don't need the fluff.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Almost all new Grado owners are taken aback when presented with the iconic pizza box, slice of foam
> and printed warranty and precaution sheet. *'Is that all there is in here?'* they think
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Although it is true that most of those fancy boxes are useless, in Grado's case some fans do have issue with the boxes. When PS1000 was introduced, people thought that it would come with the wooden box but it turned out that you had to buy it separately for $75. There were a lot of complains from fans at the time. Later on Grado Labs stopped selling the wooden boxes altogether.
  If you go back further, RS1 used to come with the light weight wooden boxes which looked very good and was practical. I would rather have that box than the cardboard ones anytime. 
  If you're interested, it is all here in Zanth's interview with John:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/127867/an-interview-with-john-grado


----------



## funcrusha

Recent 'Gradophile' here. I own a pair of the SR80i's and love them. I'm a bit peeved that I recently lost the adaptor jack (the 1/8 to 1/4 inch plug) that allows me to plug my Grados into my hifi amp. I'm concerned that a generic replacement might compromise the sound I have come to love. How could I get a replacement jack?
   
  Please help!
   
  A slightly distressed Grado user and fan, 
  'crusha


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Almost all new Grado owners are taken aback when presented with the iconic pizza box, slice of foam
> and printed warranty and precaution sheet. *'Is that all there is in here?'* they think
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I agree some people knock the ps1000s and say that for the price they should be leather and they pinch,,when i bought my grado ps1000s i wanted my headphones to sound like the speakers in the ministry of sound gallery club..being the dj how else would i want them to sound,and that's what i got they sound exactly like the martin audio sound system speakers in the club they might pinch a bit when i have had them on for a while but it won't kill me..


----------



## brokenthumb

I liked the quote on the box "Truly The World's Finest..." when I first received my SR80i's.  Made me feel I had bought something truly special.
   
  The only Grado's I know of on TV were on that show where Auggie was using an RS2 and then the Shiny PS500's.  I could have swore that last night on American Ninja Warrior one guy was wearing a Beyer T5p.


----------



## LCfiner

There’s _two_ HP1000 for sale now in the forum including one with an HPA-2 to pair it with (but the price for that combo is in the stratosphere). jeesh, way to test a man’s mettle!
   
  But, no, I must resist. it’s just so much cash and i get so much enjoyment from the Magnums. 
   
  I have this base, primal reaction to those lovely aluminum cups and gimbals of the HP1000. The design and craftsmanship is striking. They remind me of classic Braun designs.


----------



## PyekiM

Man, you guys multiply my pride!   Saying things like RS1s are more "fun" then LCD-2s and T1s.  You might have just saved me a thousand bucks, cause I was considering both of those for my next purchase! haha 
   
  Too comment about some criticism with the foam ear cups vs leather or other materials.  I just replaced the cups on all two of my Grados.  It was super easy, too me 2 seconds!  Suddenly I was happy I didn't have to work with leather and glue to get things back to normal. Just something to think about, lifetime maintenance.  Easy Peasy!


----------



## funcrusha

Quote: 





pyekim said:


> Too comment about some criticism with the foam ear cups vs leather or other materials.  I just replaced the cups on all two of my Grados.  It was super easy, too me 2 seconds!  Suddenly I was happy I didn't have to work with leather and glue to get things back to normal. Just something to think about, lifetime maintenance.  Easy Peasy!


 
   
  Agreed. I modded by SR80i's with the Sennheiser 414 pads, and they're soooooooooooooo much more comfortable, with no discernible changes in quality.
   
  Love the Grados!


----------



## KG Jag

Quote: 





funcrusha said:


> Recent 'Gradophile' here. I own a pair of the SR80i's and love them. I'm a bit peeved that I recently lost the adaptor jack (the 1/8 to 1/4 inch plug) that allows me to plug my Grados into my hifi amp. I'm concerned that a generic replacement might compromise the sound I have come to love. How could I get a replacement jack?
> 
> Please help!
> 
> ...


 
   
  Go to the Grado site and ask them.  They are very responsive to customers.


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





funcrusha said:


> Recent 'Gradophile' here. I own a pair of the SR80i's and love them. I'm a bit peeved that I recently lost the adaptor jack (the 1/8 to 1/4 inch plug) that allows me to plug my Grados into my hifi amp. I'm concerned that a generic replacement might compromise the sound I have come to love. How could I get a replacement jack?
> 
> Please help!
> 
> ...


 
   
  yes, you can contact Grado but I suggest you get a replacement locally for a few dollars so you don’t need to wait for however long it may take Grado to ship out a replacement.
   
  There is nothing special in the sound of a basic 1/4" to 1/8 adapter. Grado’s is nice as it’s flexible but it’s not a premium item


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> yes, you can contact Grado but I suggest you get a replacement locally for a few dollars so you don’t need to wait for however long it may take Grado to ship out a replacement.
> 
> There is nothing special in the sound of a basic 1/4" to 1/8 adapter. Grado’s is nice as it’s flexible but it’s not a premium item


 
   
  He's got the SR-80,so i think that he needs the one piece,1/8 TO 1/4,not the flexible 1/4 to 1/8,but otherwise i agree that he probably wouldn't percieve any lost in sound quality by going with a generic one.


----------



## LCfiner

Oh yeah, that’s right. my mistake. but, as you say, he wouldn’t notice a difference with any other decent adapter.


----------



## desertblues

I am lovin' me some Grado PS 500's! I've been breaking in a vintage tube for almost two weeks now, and today magic happened. The tube is a nos French-made Mazda 3 mica 5751 (ca 1956) which I was lucky to get my hands on (original box even)!  Mainly I was wanting a bit more headroom than the standard 12ax7 and a high quality tube-this is it in spades. This baby has warmth like a Mullard and an airy top end like the Telefunken, with detail like you can't believe. Paired with the Grados, the sound is what I would call heavenly-the sound of a snare drum, the strike & decay of cymbals, snap of guitar and bass strings, horns, violins and vocals it's all so dynamic! This is with about 16 hours on the Mazda, it will only get better (ahhh, tubes). By the way, it's great with my HD598 and Q701, but the PS-500 takes this to a much higher level indeed. Call me a Grado fan for life!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> Oh yeah, that’s right. my mistake. but, as you say, he wouldn’t notice a difference with any other decent adapter.


 
   
  I'm short a few inches when i use my PS1000,so instead of using my 15'' extension cable,i use my flexible reducer as a mini extension,of course i have to put a one piece 1/8 to 1/4 at the end of it,but i can't say i've noticed any sound degradation.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





desertblues said:


> I am lovin' me some Grado PS 500's! I've been breaking in a vintage tube for almost two weeks now, and today magic happened. The tube is a nos French-made Mazda 3 mica 5751 (ca 1956) which I was lucky to get my hands on (original box even)!  Mainly I was wanting a bit more headroom than the standard 12ax7 and a high quality tube-this is it in spades. This baby has warmth like a Mullard and an airy top end like the Telefunken, with detail like you can't believe. Paired with the Grados, the sound is what I would call heavenly-the sound of a snare drum, the strike & decay of cymbals, snap of guitar and bass strings, horns, violins and vocals it's all so dynamic! This is with about 16 hours on the Mazda, it will only get better (ahhh, tubes). By the way, it's great with my HD598 and Q701, but the PS-500 takes this to a much higher level indeed. Call me a Grado fan for life!


 
   
  It's always nice to read about success stories,i'm in a good spot too right now,all three of my modest sound systems are giving me a lot of satisfaction,today i was recording Leonard Cohen's ''Songs form the road'' cd on my 1973 Pioneer reel to reel tape recorder,and i couldn't believe how good it sounded,it's like the RTR took the edge off the cd in the process,so,in a way it sounded better than the cd.
   
  By the way,i call myself a Grado fan too,and i see nothing wrong with that,i believe that the problem is when peoples become ''fanatics'',i think it can cloud their jugement when it comes to discussing about either their favorite brands,of other brands,i have no problem giving credits to other brands when it's called for,i believe that it makes for much more civilized and informative discussions.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





desertblues said:


> I am lovin' me some Grado PS 500's! I've been breaking in a vintage tube for almost two weeks now, and today magic happened. The tube is a nos French-made Mazda 3 mica 5751 (ca 1956) which I was lucky to get my hands on (original box even)!  Mainly I was wanting a bit more headroom than the standard 12ax7 and a high quality tube-this is it in spades. This baby has warmth like a Mullard and an airy top end like the Telefunken, with detail like you can't believe. Paired with the Grados, the sound is what I would call heavenly-the sound of a snare drum, the strike & decay of cymbals, snap of guitar and bass strings, horns, violins and vocals it's all so dynamic! This is with about 16 hours on the Mazda, it will only get better (ahhh, tubes). By the way, it's great with my HD598 and Q701, but the PS-500 takes this to a much higher level indeed. Call me a Grado fan for life!


 
   
  Wow, that sounds amazing!!!


----------



## brokenthumb

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> By the way,i call myself a Grado fan too,and i see nothing wrong with that,i believe that the problem is when peoples become ''fanatics'',i think it can cloud their jugement when it comes to discussing about either their favorite brands,of other brands,i have no problem giving credits to other brands when it's called for,i believe that it makes for much more civilized and informative discussions.


 
   
  Same here, I've owned Grado, Denon, AKG, Sennheiser, HiFiMan, and Audez'e headphones and have loved every one of them.  They each have their own flavor on the music and I don't think any of them is wrong, just different taste.  I think I would get bored if I only had one flavor all the time, it's nice to put on a different set of cans and hear the music in a fresh way every now and then.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> By the way,i call myself a Grado fan too,and i see nothing wrong with that,i believe that the problem is when peoples become ''fanatics'',i think it can cloud their jugement when it comes to discussing about either their favorite brands,of other brands,i have no problem giving credits to other brands when it's called for,i believe that it makes for much more civilized and informative discussions.


 
  Great point, Stacker. There's a difference between loving your Grados and being enthusiastic about them, and feeling like someone has insulted you personally when they decide to sell them and go with another brand. The latter is a bit weird and there are people on here like that. Personally, I get excited for someone when I hear they've found their way to Grados and are really having a lot of fun with them, and I really enjoy it when people take that approach with me. But for some to be act so offended or off-put based on the way someone else spends their money is really just strange.
   
  Many of us in this particular thread have a common love for these great headphones, but many of us also own and enjoy products from other companies, too. For me, having a small variety at home is more fun than having just one pair or headphones from just one company. I also know that there are lots of other great cans out there that I have yet to hear. So I agree, I think it's great to be excited about the company, or companies, that you love, but to take the "everything else sucks!" approach doesn't exactly allow for meaningful exchanges here.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> Same here, I've owned Grado, Denon, AKG, Sennheiser, HiFiMan, and Audez'e headphones and have loved every one of them.  They each have their own flavor on the music and I don't think any of them is wrong, just different taste.  I think I would get bored if I only had one flavor all the time, it's nice to put on a different set of cans and hear the music in a fresh way every now and then.


 
   
  Well said!


----------



## Errymoose

I also think my Grado's (RS1i's ) are -amazing-... but I don't even always want to listen to them over my Beyer T70.  In fact I have been listening to my beyers more lately.   The best way I can describe the difference is that the beyers are more relaxed, and sometimes I just want that.  I would call the more fun, lively Grado's "better" in most cases, I just don't want to listen to them all the time.


----------



## obobskivich

funcrusha said:


> Recent 'Gradophile' here. I own a pair of the SR80i's and love them. I'm a bit peeved that I recently lost the adaptor jack (the 1/8 to 1/4 inch plug) that allows me to plug my Grados into my hifi amp. I'm concerned that a generic replacement might compromise the sound I have come to love. How could I get a replacement jack?
> 
> Please help!
> 
> ...




No, there's no problem with "generic" replacements - the adapter the SR-80 come with isn't "special" in any way. I like "Hosa" components (you can get them on Amazon) because they're cheap and well built, they claim to have a lifetime warranty, but I've never tried to claim it. Alternately, the Sony UniMatch adapters are well done. 




focker said:


> Great point, Stacker. There's a difference between loving your Grados and being enthusiastic about them, and feeling like someone has insulted you personally when they decide to sell them and go with another brand. The latter is a bit weird and there are people on here like that. Personally, I get excited for someone when I hear they've found their way to Grados and are really having a lot of fun with them, and I really enjoy it when people take that approach with me. But for some to be act so offended or off-put based on the way someone else spends their money is really just strange.
> 
> Many of us in this particular thread have a common love for these great headphones, but many of us also own and enjoy products from other companies, too. For me, having a small variety at home is more fun than having just one pair or headphones from just one company. I also know that there are lots of other great cans out there that I have yet to hear. So I agree, I think it's great to be excited about the company, or companies, that you love, but to take the "everything else sucks!" approach doesn't exactly allow for meaningful exchanges here.




Agreed. 

I like my RS-1s a whole lot, but I still like my ESP/950s and MDR-F1s just as much. I'm not sure what's a bigger statement - that the RS-1 can swing with the big 'stats, or that the MDR-F1 can hold its own with the other two...:eek:

On the pad replacement comment (Huddler didn't grab all of multis I wanted) - I agree. The only other manufacturer with this level of "this is designed to last more than 8 months" that I'm aware of is Koss - very easy replacement parts, highly available, etc. Still not as simple as the bowls to replace, but close. 

Just re-read part of the JG interview - thanks much for the link. It got me thinking though - if Grado is generally open to doing OEM stuff for other people (Alessandro, the German guys, etc), couldn't we organize a group-buy and spec our own headphones from them? Like the luggage-fi guys did with RedOx? Just thinking about it - 200-500 units is a joke for most major manufacturers (like Sony), but for Grado that seems to characterize most of their one-off runs. Anyone know Grado (or someone in his employ) well enough to ask and get a serious answer? Like regarding specifics and all that jazz. And I'm talking about something separate from the HF-1/2 and not as ridiculous as the PS-1 or whatever else. Something that mortals can afford but that's also unique.


----------



## Twinster

Wow nice find. Very rare and expensive tube. I always wanted to try it with my MAD amp. I'm a bit surprise that you get more headroom with the 5751 tube because it's a lower gain compare to 12ax7 tubes. What amplifier are you using it with and where did you find that Mazda tube?

Cheer!



desertblues said:


> I am lovin' me some Grado PS 500's! I've been breaking in a vintage tube for almost two weeks now, and today magic happened. The tube is a nos French-made Mazda 3 mica 5751 (ca 1956) which I was lucky to get my hands on (original box even)!  Mainly I was wanting a bit more headroom than the standard 12ax7 and a high quality tube-this is it in spades. This baby has warmth like a Mullard and an airy top end like the Telefunken, with detail like you can't believe. Paired with the Grados, the sound is what I would call heavenly-the sound of a snare drum, the strike & decay of cymbals, snap of guitar and bass strings, horns, violins and vocals it's all so dynamic! This is with about 16 hours on the Mazda, it will only get better (ahhh, tubes). By the way, it's great with my HD598 and Q701, but the PS-500 takes this to a much higher level indeed. Call me a Grado fan for life!


----------



## desertblues

Quote: 





twinster said:


> Wow nice find. Very rare and expensive tube. I always wanted to try it with my MAD amp. I'm a bit surprise that you get more headroom with the 5751 tube because it's a lower gain compare to 12ax7 tubes. What amplifier are you using it with and where did you find that Mazda tube?
> Cheer!


 
   
  I'm using a Bellari HA540 amp which has a single 12ax7 (that's a good thing, less expensive than 2) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. It's a great amp with a lot of gain, but the 5751 gives me more volume control with the Grados. I have heard good things about amps like the Mapletree Audio Ear+ with Grados using 5751 tubes, so I decided to try one. I have wanted to try a vintage Mazda for quite a while-did not even know they made a 5751 but there it was at www.audiotubes.com. Brent had a pair and was nice enough to split them; I believe he may still have one if you're interested (pricey but when will you find another). It is a gem of a tube!


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





pcf said:


> Although it is true that most of those fancy boxes are useless, in Grado's case some fans do have issue with the boxes. When PS1000 was introduced, people thought that it would come with the wooden box but it turned out that you had to buy it separately for $75. There were a lot of complains from fans at the time. Later on Grado Labs stopped selling the wooden boxes altogether.
> If you go back further, RS1 used to come with the light weight wooden boxes which looked very good and was practical. I would rather have that box than the cardboard ones anytime.
> If you're interested, it is all here in Zanth's interview with John:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/127867/an-interview-with-john-grado


 
   
   @ PCF / Our Martin
   
   It is interesting though isn't it that on the Grado cartridge line, all the Reference and Master series cartridges still come in a plain white tiny box, open it up
   though and this pops out :-
   
   
   
   Inside the felt padded green liner resembles the old headphone boxes of old. Who knows why exactly production of
   those boxes appears to be adhoc - The Grado Facebook page just last week gave away an RS1i and complimentary
   wooden box.
   
   Here's one for the re-cablers ~ check out this pic
   
   
   
   I really do believe that straight out of the box, the PS1000 comes with one of the finest stock/standard headphone leads in the business,
   many even suggest that if you were to re-cable them then it pays to be wise as you could find yourself going backwards with a poor
   choice of replacement cable. Enter the 'Piccolino Crystal' recable for the PS1000 - this one does pique my interest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   So many Head-Fi enthusiasts around the world have used this fabled cable to transform their favorite cans (at great cost!!)
   the most outlandish to date being a HD25 Adidas Original recabled in Piccolino Crystal - $200 headphone, $2000 silver
   cable - crikey!
   
   It does make me wonder though if a cable of this quality would push those PS1000 drivers to their zenith.
   Apart from sheer cost, the other concern though would be how long the solder would last before oxidization took place,
   perhaps Chris_Himself would like to add some hands-on commentary here concerning all the soldering details?


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> @ PCF / Our Martin
> 
> It is interesting though isn't it that on the Grado cartridge line, all the Reference and Master series cartridges still come in a plain white tiny box, open it up
> though and this pops out :-
> ...


 
  I think that the ps1000s would benefit from crystal piccolino cables by giving the drivers a better signal path with more detail and the bass should be a bit tighter, but it's not something that i have tried,if you are interested Gwarmi give jaben a shout!  p.s copper oxidises not silver and you can buy lead free silver soldering kits if you want to have a go at doing it yourself!


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> @ PCF / Our Martin
> 
> It is interesting though isn't it that on the Grado cartridge line, all the Reference and Master series cartridges still come in a plain white tiny box, open it up
> though and this pops out :-
> ...


 
   
   
   
  The old RS1 wooden box used to come inside the white cardboard box too, just like the cartridges. It is nearly impossible to find a pair of vintage RS1 with both boxes now. In fact, I haven't seen any vintage RS1 for sale for a while (semi vintage or 'classic' doesn't count, they don't sound the same):

   

   

   
   
   
  Here's a picture of some of my RS1s from different generations:

   
   
   
  When the wooden box disappeared, the old thin cardboard box remained for a short time:

   
   
  Then when PS1000 came out, Grado introduced another wooden box which could be ordered with the foam cut to fit RS1. Here is a photo of that next to the vintage RS1 box (smaller):

   

   
  All of them boxes are long gone!


----------



## desertblues

Damn nice collection-I want one of those boxes (doesn't sound like I'm gonna find one anytime soon). Thanks for the pix.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





desertblues said:


> Damn nice collection-I want one of those boxes (doesn't sound like I'm gonna find one anytime soon). Thanks for the pix.


 
  Get the ra1 if you want a wooden box with grado written on it..


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





our martin said:


> Get the ra1 if you want a wooden box with grado written on it..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
   
   
   
   
  They used to use better wood....
   
  Old

   
   
   
   
   
   
  New
   

   
   
  Oh well, just one more reason to not buy the damn thing.


----------



## desertblues

Quote: 





pcf said:


> They used to use better wood....
> 
> Old
> 
> ...


 
   
  Too funny...lol


----------



## devouringone3

They used to use non-concave cylindrical volume knobs!
   
  And anodized metal floor plate!

   

   
  And 47.7 grams weightier metal alloy for their PS-1000 !
 #184
 #217
   
  The second heaviest being the PS-1 at 370 grams (not sure if cable is included in that though)... yes, HP 1000 is a bit lighter than that, though I can't measure mines yet
   
   


lcfiner said:


> There’s _two_ HP1000 for sale now in the forum including one with an HPA-2 to pair it with (but the price for that combo is in the stratosphere). jeesh, way to test a man’s mettle!
> 
> But, no, I must resist. it’s just so much cash and i get so much enjoyment from the Magnums.
> 
> I have this base, primal reaction to those lovely aluminum cups and gimbals of the HP1000. The design and craftsmanship is striking. They remind me of classic Braun designs.


 
   
  BUT YOU JUST SOLD YOURS ONE MONTH AGO! LOL
   
  This pair
 
   
  And you're already fighting back not to re-buy it, hahaha
   
  It was an amazingly matte unit you had, compare it to this one:
 
   
  I always liked how Grado used metal plentifully. Their smaller form factor allows them for that...
 (picture I found in a "Post your Grados!"-type thread on a Chinese audiophile board. Basically they were all posting pictures of SR60i's until that colossus arrived, lol, and then other RS-1s and PS-1000s starting popping.)
   
  Bastardized HP2... not as awesome anymore isn't it? lol, although it sure is easier to adjust to your head that way!

  If I remember correctly it took a Boeing engineer and his best tools/machinery to effectively pry those cups apart of their gyroscopic gimbals
   
  HP 1000 wannabes , just kidding

   
  I'm saddened by the disappearance of the Rhydon's full aluminum built

   
  I hope it's only a temporary absence and that he's working on something even bigger!


----------



## stacker45

Those boxes look very nice,but to be honnest,even if i had some,i wouldn't use them,when i'm not using my headphones i just put them on stands that i've built for them.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Those boxes look very nice,but to be honnest,even if i had some i wouldn't use them,when i'm not using my headphones i just put them on stands that i've built for them.


 
   
  I came to that very same realization. I really loved the fact that my T1s came with a box to keep them safe, but the box just collects dust...I keep them on my stand when not in use. Only time I can really foresee using the box would be if I were to move.


----------



## devouringone3

I absolutely need a box to store my 10+ headphones in a dust free environment.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> I absolutely need a box to store my 10+ headphones in a dust free environment.


 
   
  Get Pelican cases for them and cut the foam to fit, I love them for my guns and assorted gear.


----------



## devouringone3

Yeah I bought a similar case, Canadian (Quebecker) version is called "Nanuk", big enough to hold used stuff I bought that didn't come in their box: Grado HPA-1, HP-1, Grado interconnects... basically its my whole headphone rig that can go in there, lol...
   
  I still need to find something for my SR-200 though... maybe I'll end up buying another of those http://www.ebay.com/itm/251046351691#ht_2666wt_1110


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Yeah I bought a similar case, Canadian (Quebecker) version is called "Nanuk", big enough to hold used stuff I bought that didn't come in their box: Grado HPA-1, HP-1, Grado interconnects... basically its my whole headphone rig that can go in there, lol...
> 
> I still need to find something for my SR-200 though... maybe I'll end up buying another of those http://www.ebay.com/itm/251046351691#ht_2666wt_1110


 
  I have those and don't like them. There is not enough space for the cable inside. 
  ziploc bags are still the best for headphones storage.


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> BUT YOU JUST SOLD YOURS ONE MONTH AGO! LOL
> 
> This pair
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  ha ha, yeah. a good looking, vintage headphone will mess with my mind. But I got over it and I'm no longer fighting any urge to get one of those remaining HP1000.
   
  I did order the aluminum gimbals from Symphones earlier this week and I'll install those to turn my magnums into proper "full" mods, replacing the old plastic gimbals. That should satisfy me for custom, well made metalwork.


----------



## flaming_june

Wow that's gorgeous.
   
   
  I'm sure this question's been asked before, balancing your grado rs1's, is there a lot of benefit in doing that?


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





flaming_june said:


> Wow that's gorgeous.
> 
> 
> I'm sure this question's been asked before, balancing your grado rs1's, is there a lot of benefit in doing that?


 
   
  The benefit comes from the amp primarily, not the cables. Most balanced XLR cables are made the same way and terminated differently at the end. The benefit comes from having your source have two dedicated mono channels as well as the amp. The 3rd pin isn't even used on most cables I've seen truth be told.
   
  Some dude here spent like a few thousand getting his HP1000's terminated by Grado with some "mods" done to it... *over 9000 god-tier facepalm*. More power to him though for having that kind of loose cash.
   
  So yes, if you have a balanced rig like the Balanced Ultra Desktop DAC/Amp from Headroom, and you can only run balanced cans, you will benefit. But if you had a decent cable with good insulation for the internal wires in a starquad or litz braid fed into that same amp with an adapter, you'd probably make out just fine as well. We're not talking about that much current running through these cables after all.
   
  Man I've been making more time for head-fi posts, it's been fun talking about Grados.


----------



## Melvins

a good way to keep dust off your cans, use them consistently!


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





melvins said:


> a good way to keep dust off your cans, use them consistently!


 
  That's what woman are here for, they even like cleaning..Saying that we had a nun at our junior school who made us clean out her room if we did something wrong,she would then check if everything was clean wearing a pair of white gloves!


----------



## LCfiner

One word of warning I'll give regarding balancing the RS1 or other sensitive, low impedence cans. some balanced amps may have a gain that is very high and you'll hear a background hiss with them that you wouldn't get with a lower gain, single ended headphone amp.
   
  the example that affected me was the balanced Isabellina HPA. the gain on that thing is meant for the HD800 or LCD2 and is very high. the balanced RS1 had a very audible background hiss on the balanced out, even at low volumes. Not at all what I was looking for. Same thing happened with a balanced D7000.
   
  but, single ended on a similar headphone stage in the RWA amphora, every Grado I've thrown at it has had zero background noise (even on its high gain setting).
   
  So check the gain on the balanced amp you have (or plan on getting) before reterminating Grados.


----------



## obobskivich

I just wanted to add, as someone who grew up polishing the family silver as a child - silver does in fact oxidize.  It turns black. 

Also on the boxes - while I think the woody box is nice, the foam/cardboard pack that my RS-1 came in was more than enough to secure them for travel. On the bit of keeping dust off of them - I just sewed up a little cover and put it over them while they hang on their stand - if you're handy, basically sew a pillowcase (bit smaller) and you're set.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> I just wanted to add, as someone who grew up polishing the family silver as a child - silver does in fact oxidize.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That's probably why crystal piccolino is a mix..i have never tried soldering with lead free silver so that's something new to me aswell,but i know that's what a jeweller might use but my watch is a mix of steel and platinum so who knows,and the family silver was brass in my household when i was a kid like most homes in the northeast of england were in the seventies..


----------



## obobskivich

our martin said:


> That's probably why crystal piccolino is a mix..i have never tried soldering with lead free silver so that's something new to me aswell,but i know that's what a jewellers use but my watch is a mix of steel and platinum so who knows!




Your watch is also probably coated with something similar to the clear-coat they put on an automotive finish to prevent it from oxidizing, or it's stainless steel. Straight-up silver will oxidize fairly rapidly; that's the primary reason it isn't used in electrical contacts and why gold and tin are very popular (tin forms a protective oxide layer, I forget exactly what it takes to make gold oxidize aside from chlorine gas). Silver is, however, more conductive than either of those metals - so it's become somewhat popular in audio wiring as a result. It's also a lot cheaper than pure gold (pure gold wiring would be...ridiculous). 


Here's an example of what gold oxide can do:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cranberry_glass
And about gold in general:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gold#Electronics


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> One word of waring I'll give regarding balancing the RS1 or other sensitive, low impedenace cans. some balanced amps may have a gain that is very high and you'll hear a background hiss with them that you wouldn't with a lower gain, single ended headphone.
> 
> the example that affected me was the balanced Isabellina HPA. the gain on that thing is meant for the HD800 or LCD2 and is very high. the balanced RS1 had a very audible background hiss on the balanced out, even at low volumes. Not at all what I was looking for. Same thing happened with a balanced D7000.
> 
> ...


 
   
  You can have an impedance adapter built to add some ohm into your signal so it won't pick up that sort of hiss. I agree that thing will tend to happen, like my Grados on my Lyr had some degree of audible hiss even on non balanced amps.
   
  I do them all the time for JH16 owners looking to plug into a desktop adapter by putting about 100ohm worth of film resistors into the plug to wire connection.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Your watch is also probably coated with something similar to the clear-coat they put on an automotive finish to prevent it from oxidizing, or it's stainless steel. Straight-up silver will oxidize fairly rapidly; that's the primary reason it isn't used in electrical contacts and why gold and tin are very popular (tin forms a protective oxide layer, I forget exactly what it takes to make gold oxidize aside from chlorine gas). Silver is, however, more conductive than either of those metals - so it's become somewhat popular in audio wiring as a result. It's also a lot cheaper than pure gold (pure gold wiring would be...ridiculous).
> Here's an example of what gold oxide can do:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cranberry_glass
> And about gold in general:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gold#Electronics


 
  It's a rolex yacht-master watch with a blue face.._www.*rolex*.com/ heres a pic, it's a new watch..i agree with you on the 24 carat gold part..even for a watch it's going a bit too far.._
__


----------



## Chris_Himself

Wire purity isn't the only important factor. Quality of construction as well as proper soldering preparation and technique are of equal important in my experience.
   
  Also while we're talking about watches we own..


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Wire purity isn't the only important factor. Quality of construction as well as proper soldering preparation and technique are of equal important in my experience.
> 
> Also while we're talking about watches we own..


 
  So if Gwarmi is thinking about recabling his ps1000s with crystal piccolino cables what should he do..get in touch with you, or with this man?


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> This pair
> 
> 
> And you're already fighting back not to re-buy it, hahaha
> ...


 
  My HP-1 is matte too so are few other HP-1s I have seen. All the HP2 I have are shinny. Is there a pattern?
  It doesn't matter, they all look beautiful.
  I do like the all metal Magnum and am sure Rhydon will come out with something nice in the future.


----------



## parbaked

I have the silver bezel Seamaster (1994).
  Goes well with Grados!


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> I have the silver bezel Seamaster (1994).
> Goes well with Grados!


 
  Nice watch..i like this one the seamaster james bond watch!


  james bond 50th anniversary watch!


----------



## bbophead

How 'bout a new Grado/watch/knife thread?


----------



## pcf

Keep it in this thread! These watches are fantastic looking.
  Don't forget that Joe Grado was a watch maker.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





pcf said:


> Keep it in this thread! These watches are fantastic looking.
> Don't forget that Joe Grado was a watch maker.


 
  How can I forget?


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> How can I forget?


 
 _History of Grado Headphones_ _Founded by New York born Joseph Grado, Grado Labs manufactures high-end headphones, earphones, and phono cartridges._
   
_While working as a watchmaker for Tiffany & Company, Joe Grado became acclimated with hi-fi sound in the 1950s. With an impeccably gifted ear for sound, Grado landed a high ranking position with Sherman Fairchild's struggling hi-fi division. After rising to the top, Grado left in 1953 to launch a company to produce pho cartridges._
   
_With the $2,000 he scrapped together for his business, Joseph Grado produced his phono cartridges on his kitchen table. A few years later, he opened a factory on the same site his immigrant father's grocery store was located, which is the same location of Grado's factories today. Although he dabbled in producing speakers, turntables, and wooden tone-arms, Grado would revert back to exclusively producing phono cartridges by 1963. It wasn't until 1984 that Grado produced anything but phono cartridges._
   
_In the 1980s, Joseph Grado started development on what we currently know as the Grado line: high-end dynamic headphones._
   
_Because of his background as a watchmaker, Joseph Grado was very skilled at highly precise audio manufacturing. His first pair of headphones, the "Joseph Grado Signature Series of Headphones," received tremendous acclaim from the most critical users, which would lead way to what we now know as the audiophile quality headphones._
   
_Currently, Grado Labs is run by founder Joseph's nephew, John Grado. Born the same year as Grado Labs was founded, John began sweeping the factory floor at an early age._
   
_John was the one who spear headed the Prestige Series of headphones, which has given us legendary headphones from the Grado SR60, to SR325. He would go on to create the Wooden Reference Series, which to this day is a very in demand product._
   
_As Grado approaches their 60 year anniversary, all of their products are consistent award winners. To this day, their products are all hand assembled in small batches at the same location, which is why they are so highly regarded_


----------



## Gwarmi

Watches eh? This struck me a little while ago when a friend (an avid watch collector) told me all about
   U Boat watches from Italy. Originally a submariner design, the blueprint sat in a draw after World War 2
   - the descendant of the original designer eventually bringing these striking massive watches to light.
   
   Ken from ALO Audio has one  It can be seen in one of his videos for the ALO Mk3 portable amp.
   
   Other notable wearers include - Sylvester Stallone, Jeremy Clarkson (Top Gear) and other
   celeb types who like to be seen with a slab of a time piece hanging off their wrist.
   
   There appears to be a strange correlation between photography guys, horology and audiophilia.
   
   Horologists appear to gather together in a similar fashion to a Head-Fi meet or Hi-Fi show
   which makes it all the more fascinating!


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Watches eh? This struck me a little while ago when a friend (an avid watch collector) told me all about
> U Boat watches from Italy. Originally a submariner design, the blueprint sat in a draw after World War 2
> - the descendant of the original designer eventually bringing these striking massive watches to light.
> 
> ...


 
www.*uboatwatch*.it/ Some nice watches on this sight.. thanks gwarmi! p.s i like the classico collection..


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





our martin said:


> So if Gwarmi is thinking about recabling his ps1000s with crystal piccolino cables what should he do..get in touch with you, or with this man?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
   
  Who in the heck is that?
   
  If Gwarmi wants to recable his PS-1000, I will not touch that with a 5ft pole even if I have a controlled clean lab doing these recables. It's out of respect for a $1600 can. It's literally going to be as easy, but out of respect towards his warranty and to Joe/John Grado I would rather send my cable back with his headphones and have the hands that built the headphone to do the recable.
   
  They do it for a low fee, about the same as what I'd charge, they're more qualified, and I believe your retain your warranty.
   
  Has anybody seen Sean *"Kojaku"* and his cans? They replaced a dead driver in the megapimped SR-225 we did for him as a courtesy without ever treating it like it wasn't one of theirs.
   
  Quote: 





parbaked said:


> I have the silver bezel Seamaster (1994).
> Goes well with Grados!


 
   
  Mine was in production a year after yours, they've remained virtually the same until 2006 which is NUTS. The 2006-present model only has the co-axial escapement which is rather useless anyway. (They had to drop the beats per hour to keep it). All it does is go in between services for a few more years anyway.
   
  As for knife/watches. I got you boys covered.
   
  Bob Terzuola ATCF
  Omega Seamaster Professional 2531.80
  Malkoff MD2 w/ Nichia 219 LED


----------



## parbaked

knives and Grados?
  Hackman Puukko designed by Tapio Wirkkala (who also made the sick plywood bowl holding the phones).
  BTW you sleeved and re-plugged these phones!


----------



## stacker45

I'm not into watches as much as i'm into headphones,this is my blue faced Bulova ''Marine Star'' and the headphones are Gra...sorry i forgot wich thread i was in.


----------



## parbaked

Where's your knife?


----------



## Focker

Wow, beautiful headphones and beautiful watches!!! Nice to come home from work and be treated to this eye candy!
   
  Actually, I deserve a nice watch...


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Where's your knife?


 
   
  Sorry no knives,but i do have a nice story tough.
   
  Ever since i got my PS1000 a few months ago,i had been on the fence trying to decide if i would sell my GS1000,well tonight,magic happend,and i finally decided to keep them,here's how it went.
   
  A few days ago,i bought a Technics SP-PG340 cd player with a one bit MASH D/A converter for $30,to put in my third system,wich consist of vintage gear,among other things,i have a Marantz 2220B reciever and a Pioneer RT-1020L reel to reel player,for wich i had bought NOS tapes that begged to have music recorded on them,hence the Technics cd player,i chose the Technics because a lot of peoples were saying that those MASH converters sounded very good,anyway,i figured for $30 i'd give it a try.
   
  The first cd i listened to was one of my favorites,Leonards Cohen '''Songs from the road'',and i tought to myself,wow!,this thing sounds pretty good,so i copied it on tape,and tonight i figured i'd use my PS1000 to listened to it,but there was too much bass,a lot of midrage presence and not enough treble for my taste,i could have fiddled with the controls on the Marantz,but instead i tought i'd let my GS1000,have a crack at it.
   
  I have to say,i wasn't pepared to be blown away like that,what i got was pure musical bliss,i'd never heard my GS1000 sound so ''gentle'',it was like listening to some high end tube gear,i even liked the sound of the tape better than that of the original cd,it's like the tape takes away the ''hardness'' often associated with cd.
   
  In the end,it looks like the 1000 family's going to stay together after all.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> knives and Grados?
> Hackman Puukko designed by Tapio Wirkkala (who also made the sick plywood bowl holding the phones).
> BTW you sleeved and re-plugged these phones!


 
   
  Did I?


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





pcf said:


> I have those and don't like them. There is not enough space for the cable inside.
> ziploc bags are still the best for headphones storage.


 
   
  Mine (Nanuk/Pelican case) is two headphones long/large. I can store a long HP 1000 and have the cable rolled just next to it (but I usually put the rolled cable "in" the headphone, and stack another headphone on top). I use the velcro padded-divisers to immobilize/protect the headphone and cable (and my HPA-1) in a way I can lift my lid open case upside down (and even shake it) and nothing fall, not even the HPA-1 with four 9-volts in it.
   
   
  Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> ha ha, yeah. a good looking, vintage headphone will mess with my mind. But I got over it and I'm no longer fighting any urge to get one of those remaining HP1000.
> 
> I did order the aluminum gimbals from Symphones earlier this week and I'll install those to turn my magnums into proper "full" mods, replacing the old plastic gimbals. That should satisfy me for custom, well made metalwork.


 
   
  But how are you going to "megaton press" the metal rod buttons on your rod tips, after having inserted them into your rodblocks? That's Rhydon's way of assembling full Magnums.
   
  Strong epoxy?
   
   
  Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> On the bit of keeping dust off of them - I just sewed up a little cover and put it over them while they hang on their stand - if you're handy, basically sew a pillowcase (bit smaller) and you're set.


 
   
  I just bought a Stax CPC-1 "The Best in the World since 1960" for my incoming HP2i
  Here's a test headphones, with the appended endoskeleton for the ClearPlasticCover-1
 Notice the cable management system and how the stand holds itself air born 
   
  Without the "cage"
 (Julian is not anyone of you, lol)
   
   
  Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> You can have an impedance adapter built to add some ohm into your signal so it won't pick up that sort of hiss. I agree that thing will tend to happen, like my Grados on my Lyr had some degree of audible hiss even on non balanced amps.
> 
> I do them all the time for JH16 owners looking to plug into a desktop adapter by putting about 100ohm worth of film resistors into the plug to wire connection.


 
   
  Wow, "impedance adapter", I didn't know about these, though I searched quite a bit for a solution.
   
  I always needed one basically, lol, since the beginning it has been my problem. Do they degrade the signal in anyway? I would definitely put to good use 25 extra ohms for Grados paired with Grado amps.
   
   
  Quote: 





pcf said:


> My HP-1 is matte too so are few other HP-1s I have seen. All the HP2 I have are shinny. Is there a pattern?
> It doesn't matter, they all look beautiful.
> I do like the all metal Magnum and am sure Rhydon will come out with something nice in the future.


 
   
  I've read a post by Padam made on a forum I can't name that Matte came first (which means mostly HP-1 have it, because the HP 1000 used to be only a HP-1, until some kind turn of event happened and the HP-2 and HP-3 then followed), and then the latter built pairs became Wet/Shiny (which those happen to be mostly HP-2s)
   
  My HP2 is shiny and my HP1 has a shiny outer ring but a matte body. My HP2 is domed but my HP1 isn't, and makes up for quite a rat; basically the red polarity switch touches the back of the driver throughout a slew of wires.
   
   
  Quote: 





our martin said:


> _History of Grado Headphones_ _Founded by New York born Joseph Grado, Grado Labs manufactures high-end headphones, earphones, and phono cartridges._
> 
> _While working as a watchmaker for Tiffany & Company, Joe Grado became acclimated with hi-fi sound in the 1950s. With an impeccably gifted ear for sound, Grado landed a high ranking position with Sherman Fairchild's struggling hi-fi division. After rising to the top, Grado left in 1953 to launch a company to produce pho cartridges._
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'll give you something a lot more entertaining to read...
   
   
  "*Joe Grado bio highlights* [auto-biographical, taken from his website, link at the bottom]
   
  My entry into the high fidelity industry
   
  In 1951 I purchased a Marantz Model C phono preamp and it just didn’t sound as good it was supposed to. I called the Marantz company and was asked to bring it in for testing. When I brought it in I was introduced to Saul Marantz who in turn introduced me to their chief engineer Sid Smith. Sid like myself was an aspiring operatic tenor. Needless to say it was the beginning of a lifelong friendship.
   
  Sid checked out my model c and told me that the only thing he could find wrong with it was a one decibel rise at 10khz. He said it was very unlikely that this could be the problem. To prove it he took out his master model c and asked me if I would listen to both units to prove that the small difference of plus one decibel at 10khz could not be heard.
   
  With my curiosity aroused I agreed immediately, and that was the moment that my life changed forever. I picked my “defective” unit seven out of ten times. He thought this to be a very special talent. I didn’t realize the significance of what had just happened, since I really didn’t know what a decibel was. Sid suddenly became very animated and wanted to know everything about me and the work I did for a living.
   
  I told him that my major subject in high school was watchmaking and that at the age of fifteen I entered a competition run by the Swiss watch industry and got the highest marks in the world, in both the written and practical tests, against watchmakers of all ages and experience.
   
  When I was sixteen I was employed by the prestigious Tiffany and Company at Fifth avenue  New-York, city as a full-fledged watchmaker.
   
  I enlisted in the navy at seventeen and at nineteen years of age I taught watchmaking for the New-York board of education at the same high school that I graduated from and in the same class room that I learned the trade three years earlier as a high school student.
   
  I continued to tell him of my time working for the Bulova Watch Co. in their production tooling dept. In my work I was heavily involved in studying the production lines and ultimately designing and building the necessary tooling to constantly optimize each individual line of production.
   
  Sid sat and listened to me tell my story and when I was through he just looked me in the eye and said “ Joe, there’s a man that desperately needs your help and his name is Sherman Fairchild”. I of course knew that Sherman Fairchild was one of the richest men in the world and owned many sophisticated companies around the world. What I didn’t know was that his pride and joy was a small company he owned named   Fairchild recording
   
  My question to Sid of course was “ what pray tell would a man of that wealth and knowledge need from the likes of me”, and this is what Sid told to me.
   
“Fairchild recording introduced a new moving coil phono pickup called the Model 220. Consumer report did a review on it and thought it to be a very good product as far as producing high quality sound but recommended not purchasing it because it deteriorated very quickly.”
   
“Fairchild had his people working around the clock to solve the problem with no success whatsoever and he’s at his wits end”. Sid suggested that I give Mr. Fairchild a call to see if I could be of help. I thought it to be a good idea and told him that I would call.
   
  About a week later I had some time and called Mr. Fairchild. Expecting to be blocked by a secretary, I was quite surprised that Mr. Fairchild answered the call himself. After a half hour conversation he asked me what I was doing at that moment. I told him that I had already finished my work for the day. He told me to sit tight that he was sending his limo over to pick me up. He wanted me to go the plant to see what was going on. Within another half hour we were in his limo on the way Fairchild recording.
   
  When we got to the plant Sherman escorted me through the phono pickup dept. There were six people working assembling pickups. I made a quick study of the production line and then Sherman and I went into his office to discuss the matter at hand.
   
  He told me that the six people working in the production line I had just observed were assembling about 150 pickups a month, they all passed inspection and performed well but in a very short time they started to deteriorate and not perform well at all. Sherman continued to tell me that he tried everything. He had all kinds of specialists come in and do all kinds of investigations, but to no avail.
   
  The rate of return was 150% and this had been going on for some time and they were talking about shutting down the phono pickup division.
   
  Sherman looked me in the eye and said “well what do you think?”
   
   due to my having a good job at Bulova and making a very nice salary, I did not feel threatened and felt free to give him an honest answer which I would have done anyway. I told him that to manufacture a precision instrument required a production line which had to have the following requirements. Fanatic cleanliness, fanatic organization, fanatic planning and fanatic quality control. The Fairchild production line had none of the above and looked like a disorganized garbage dump.
   
  My immediate thought was that he might attack me with a baseball bat, but instead he just sat back and roared with laughter. He again looked at me and asked “ well, what are we going to do about it?”
   
  To this day I don’t know how he did it ,but I agreed to come and clean up his mess and for less money that I was earning at Bulova watch. You must remember that I still didn’t know what a decibel was.
   
  After taking a “week end crash course in electronics” I started working at Fairchild recording as the resident “genius”.
   
  Fortunately for me the electronics in a phono pickup are rather simplistic and this pickup was pretty good in that respect. The mechanical design however was different story, it was disaster ! How it ever worked at all was a miracle. But this was my field of expertise.
  And I knew exactly what had to be done.
   
  After doing a total evaluation and study I determined that I would have to do a complete mechanical redesign of the pickup and also design a totally new production line from scratch.
   
  Six weeks later I had a new, very stable pickup designed and a beautifully tooled up production line ready to go.
   
  Six months later Fairchild recording was turning out 3000 pickups a month with a defective rate of less than one quarter of one percent. All the parts for the pickups were now made in house where we controlled the quality to perfection.
   
  Consumer report did a review on this new Fairchild model 225 and rated it as excellent in all categories and a very stable product under all conditions.
   
  Sherman and I became real buddies. He was ecstatic about everything that happened and told me I could write my own ticket. Before he passed away a couple of years later he and I were heavily into designing a convertible auto/airplane. He was truly one of the nicest people I ever worked for.
   
  The model 225 phono pickup was my first design as a new member of the high fidelity industry.
   
  The last project that I completed before leaving Fairchild recording was to design the industry’s first one speed ( 33 1/3 rpm ) turntable.
  It was a smash success. Every other turntable was eclipsed overnight. After almost sixty years it is still going strong.
   
   
  Starting Grado laboratories, to come soon"
http://joegradosig.com/hifihistory.html
   
  You can read more about the Fairchild 225 Phono pickup designed by Joe there:
http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/fairchild-225a-vintage-mono-mc-phono-164236042


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





> I'll give you something a lot more entertaining to read...
> 
> 
> "*Joe Grado bio highlights* [auto-biographical, taken from his website, link at the bottom]
> ...


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Did I?


 
  Yup, they belonged to Daowen from LA. I added a Headphone Lounge headband...


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Yup, they belonged to Daowen from LA. I added a Headphone Lounge headband...


 


  Excellent choice. We used Double Helix Nucleotide wire in that build. It turned out really awesome.
   
  I recommend adding a thin layer of foam behind the grills. It holds in a bit more bass and hides the wiring inside the headphone. Ohrenholz helped me with that trick.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Who in the heck is that?
> 
> If Gwarmi wants to recable his PS-1000, I will not touch that with a 5ft pole even if I have a controlled clean lab doing these recables. It's out of respect for a $1600 can. It's literally going to be as easy, but out of respect towards his warranty and to Joe/John Grado I would rather send my cable back with his headphones and have the hands that built the headphone to do the recable.
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks for the information chris_himself..i agree with you if something doesn't need fixing don't fix it..p.s nice choice of watches them omega ones,they don't look too shiny but still look the part..


----------



## devouringone3

Flashlight/Knives/Guns/Watches/Head-Fi gear, so be it!
   
 LEDs
   
 Appears white but it's gold
   

   
 These weapons are all decorative
   

   
 RS-1 Prototype
   

   

   

   
   

   

   
   
 my butt ugly HP1
   

   

   
   
 I managed to balance the sword!
   
   
 an then balance the HP 1000 !
   
   
 Kisai RPM
   
 Eve from Wall-e, incarnated in a watch
   
   

   
   

   
  Everything is rather cheap, except the headphones which I care a lot more for


----------



## pcf

For a moment I thought you were really going to balance the HP-1.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





our martin said:


> Thanks for the information chris_himself..i agree with you if something doesn't need fixing don't fix it..p.s nice choice of watches them omega ones,they don't look too shiny but still look the part..


 
   
  Oh it's somewhat shiny. I just don't take it off because I literally forget to when I take a shower. All the soap scum and water probably took the shine out of it.
   
  But yes to reiterate, I won't touch rare or limited Grados and neither will the others. Send dat shiet to the manufacturer with your cable of choice


----------



## flaming_june

And I was thinking pages ago that guns should be posted next.  Lo n behold. What is that a frigging musket?
   
  I'll post my watch next, it's a rebranded one that I got from the Chinese night market.
   
  I've just sent in my T1 to get it rebalanced with the Zeus.  Gonna hold off on the RS1s for now.


----------



## asmoday

I got my first set of Grado's on Tuesday. I have never heard the Grado sound before and with all the praise it gets around here, I just had to try a set. I decided to start with the lower end stuff since I had no clue what it would sound like. I opted for the SR80i and also got a set of L-Cush pads for on them. 
   
  As of right now they are my favorite can to date. This could change once the newness wears off but as of right now, I am super pleased with the decision. I don't think I would have complained if they cost *twice* as much!!!
   
  I don't find them uncomfortable at all and that was a big concern of mine. With all the posts saying how uncomfortable they all, I was very skeptical. I also really like the old school look they have. Maybe its because I am sort of old school but I think they look fantastic. Very light too, I hardly know there on my head. Build quality seems very good too, I know a lot of people complain about them being cheaply made, but I don't see why they shouldn't last a very long time. They seem nicely made to me. 
   
  I haven't had much time to really get to listen to them as much I had hoped but so far I am really liking, live albums, acoustic, and classic rock on them. When i popped in Eric Clapton's Unplugged album I was pretty much blown away. Adele's Live at the Royal Albert Hall, Jethro Tull's Aqualung, Johnny Cash's At Folsom Prison, Nils Lofgren's Acoustics Live, The Civil War's Barton Hollow, The Who's Live at Leeds, Trans-Siberian Orchestra's Beethoven's last Night, and thanks to Focker here on the forum for mentioning Eva Cassidy's Live at Blues Alley (I havent made it through the whole album yet, but wow does this sound good and what a voice she has). Those are pretty much what has really been special to me on these new headphones and I have barley scratched the surface of albums that I like. I am sure the list will keep growing as I continue to listen.
   
  If the Grado house sound continues to impress me after the newness wears off, I can see me moving up the chain in a few months. Not sure where I will head from here. Probably either SR325i, RS1i or PS500. I really love the looks of the wood cups on the RS1i, I know thats nothing to base a purchase off of, but if they build on what the 80i's do I think I would be a very happy camper. 
   
  While I wont ever sellout to just one sound, I will always have multiple different manufactures headphones in my line-up just for some variety. But if these continue to impress me over time, I can see the bulk of my collection being Grado's of some kind. 
   
  Sorry that got so long winded but WOW are these impressing me!!!!!


----------



## obobskivich

I'll tell you that the wood on the RS-1 is very nice (same with the GS-1000, they're nicely done) - haven't seen the RS-2s in person. It has a nice "depth" to it, that some other woodies lack. IMHO they sound better, but let's not get into "10x better" or "5x better" or any of that. I would say the SR-225 will be the most "fair" companion with your other cans in the signature, but the RS-1 will blow them away (imho). Haven't found a good PS-500/RS-1 comparison, and I'm waffling on buying a PS-500 just to find out (and because I think the wood/metal hybrid is cool).

Very nice watches all! Don't have one to contribute myself. 

On the flashlight front, I've got two Stingers and a few big Mag LEDs myself.


----------



## asmoday

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> I'll tell you that the wood on the RS-1 is very nice (same with the GS-1000, they're nicely done) - haven't seen the RS-2s in person. It has a nice "depth" to it, that some other woodies lack. IMHO they sound better, but let's not get into "10x better" or "5x better" or any of that. I would say the SR-225 will be the most "fair" companion with your other cans in the signature, but the RS-1 will blow them away (imho). Haven't found a good PS-500/RS-1 comparison, and I'm waffling on buying a PS-500 just to find out (and because I think the wood/metal hybrid is cool).


 
   
  Thanks obobskivich, I am really leaning towards the RS-1 right now when the need arises for another set of headphones. That probably wont happen for awhile and who knows my mind will probably change 50 more times till that time comes.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





asmoday said:


> my mind will probably change 50 more times till that time comes.


 
   
  That's part of the fun! haha


----------



## madbull

gorgeous photos, devouingone3!
   
  What kind of light is that?


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Who in the heck is that?


 
   
  It's MyParrots on YouTube (who also used to be a Head-Fier) who recabled everything he had with Crystal Cable's Piccolino





   
   



madbull said:


> gorgeous photos, devouingone3!
> 
> What kind of light is that?


 
   
  Thanks!
   

   
  It's a LED bulb (this one precisely http://www.amazon.com/Honeywell-HWL1R30501B-6-Watt-45-Degree-lumens/dp/B004W92PK8)
   
  I got it for half price on sale, it's less powerful than I expected it to be but for reading it's a very nice, dense lighting. And it uses very little electricity and very little heat comes out of it.


----------



## KG Jag

Quote: 





asmoday said:


> Thanks obobskivich, I am really leaning towards the RS-1 right now when the need arises for another set of headphones. That probably wont happen for awhile and who knows my mind will probably change 50 more times till that time comes.


 


 Be aware that the RS line has a very different sound signature than the SR line.  The slam of the SR is traded for the sound stage, clarity and a natural more extended sound of the RS.  I enjoy both flavors very much, but can see where others coming from the SR line would find RS line not to be within their taste for sound.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> It's MyParrots on YouTube (who also used to be a Head-Fier) who recabled everything he had with Crystal Cable's Piccolino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Oh. I never liked that guy. I can say that now that he's BANNED lol.


----------



## asmoday

Quote: 





kg jag said:


> Be aware that the RS line has a very different sound signature than the SR line.  The slam of the SR is traded for the sound stage, clarity and a natural more extended sound of the RS.  I enjoy both flavors very much, but can see where others coming from the SR line would find RS line not to be within their taste for sound.


 
   
  Thanks KG Jag, I will keep that in mind when the time comes to decide what to upgrade too.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> I'll tell you that the wood on the RS-1 is very nice (same with the GS-1000, they're nicely done) - haven't seen the RS-2s in person. It has a nice "depth" to it, that some other woodies lack. IMHO they sound better, but let's not get into "10x better" or "5x better" or any of that. I would say the SR-225 will be the most "fair" companion with your other cans in the signature, but the RS-1 will blow them away (imho). Haven't found a good PS-500/RS-1 comparison, and I'm waffling on buying a PS-500 just to find out (and because I think the wood/metal hybrid is cool).
> Very nice watches all! Don't have one to contribute myself.
> On the flashlight front, I've got two Stingers and a few big Mag LEDs myself.


 
   
  I said this before,but think we would step on a lot less toes,if we would replaced the word ''better'' by ''different'',you say that you havent found any ''good' PS-500/RS-1 comparison,so i'm guessing mine wasn't good enough.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/601439/grado-ps-500-vs-rs1i-impressions


----------



## wolfetan44

How do I do the mod to make the cable detachable? Also which cups sound better? Magnum or wood ones? I was thinking about getting these mahogany cups from HeadPhoneLounge.com http://headphonelounge.com/products/mahogany-grado-cups/ They look very nice. But if magnum ones sound better and not too much $$ than may as well get the magnum ones. And then the headband that is also on that site. Should I do the reverse quarter mod or put bowls on? What are the advantages and disadvantages of both? I have the SR80i's by the way.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





asmoday said:


> I got my first set of Grado's on Tuesday. I have never heard the Grado sound before and with all the praise it gets around here, I just had to try a set. I decided to start with the lower end stuff since I had no clue what it would sound like. I opted for the SR80i and also got a set of L-Cush pads for on them.
> 
> As of right now they are my favorite can to date. This could change once the newness wears off but as of right now, I am super pleased with the decision. I don't think I would have complained if they cost *twice* as much!!!
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'm glad you're enjoying your SR80i,the price/performance is so advantageous on these things,it's not even funny.
   
  This is just my two cents,but regarding the three headphones you're might consider for a future upgrade,i believe that the SR325is and the PS500 have a completely different sound signature from one another,and they will mate well with sound systems with rolled off highs,in the case of the SR325is,where the PS500 might work better withe a sound system with a  srong treble presence,the RS1i's altough brighter than the PS500,would be i think,more of a toss,of course in the end it all comes down to personal taste.
   
  We seem to have similar taste in music,i just love female vocals,especially Eva Cassidy and Rebecca Pidgeon,and Eric Clapton's Unplugged is my best sounding LP


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> We seem to have similar taste in music,i just love female vocals,especially Eva Cassidy and Rebecca Pidgeon,and Eric Clapton's Unplugged is my best sounding LP


 
   
  Stacker - in case you haven't heard it yet - Alison Krauss and Union Station - Paper Airplane.  You can get it from HD Tracks.  It just loves Grados


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





brooko said:


> Stacker - in case you haven't heard it yet - Alison Krauss and Union Station - Paper Airplane.  You can get it from HD Tracks.  It just loves Grados


 
   
  I know Alison Krauss,but i wasn't familiar with that song,i just checked it out on You Tube and it's very good,my favorite cd's are the ''Best audiophile voices'' collection,they're all talented signers,and the sound is very well recorded.


----------



## devouringone3

Hey guys, and Chris_Himself especially, I've found this NEAT impedance adapter on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/IMPEDANCE-RESISTANCE-ADAPTOR-3-5MM-TO-6-35MM-PLUG-/300453295797?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item45f46976b5
   
  And I can select the number of Ohms that will be added, either 15, 30, 33, 36, 68, 91, 120, 150, 200 or 300, or 75 Ohms
   
  I thought 30 would be a good number to make Grados 62 ohms. Basically both my computer, and my Grado HPA-1 amplifier are noisy, but I noticed with my 40 Ohms Grados the computer became silent, and then with 50 Ohms Fostex T50RP the HPA-1's noise floor vanished also. By judging by those numerical values, 60 Ohms should be enough right? Or Grados are really that more sensitive and it would require much more impedance?
   
  Thanks for pointing me out, I'm not fighting a huge amount of hiss, but I'd really like to achieve almost or fully blank/black/silent background for the music.


----------



## Chris_Himself

I've been putting that on my JH IEM cables for a while. It should be a standard piece of equipment for you folks looking to plug into higher end amps. The impedance sheds the background noise.
   
  I'd aim for the 91 or 120 ohm one if you're running a decent desktop amp. Remember that it's not just impedance, the K701's impedance isn't that high it just likes a lot of current.
   
  I just want the blackest black possible, and if I need to use more gain, then so be it.
   
  $20 for that impedance adapter is a good deal, provided that it's legit.


----------



## devouringone3

Oh hey, I didn't recognize your avatar
   
  Yes it's made in China so it can be both good and cheap at the same time :/.
   
  *Edit: feedbacks at unanimous, product is "very well made" and "works fine" and he has 5.0/5.0 stars in "Product as described".
   
   
  Grado HPA-1 is an okay amp, but it is battery powered so I'm trying to aim right. Too much raising the volume, past 180 degrees starts increasing pink noise hiss and it's doubled at complete turn. Though 180 degrees must be unimaginably loud even with a fairly high impedance adapter.
   
  You're surely right that at only 30 Ohms I might not even notice a difference as the Grados are all very sensitive.
   
  Would 75 Ohms suffice (yes I want blackest black)? it's like the impedance difference between the Etymotic ER-4P and -4S; Grados would become 117 Ohms


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Oh hey, I didn't recognize your avatar
> 
> Yes it's made in China so it can be both good and cheap at the same time :/.
> 
> ...


 
   
  You do need an amp for Grados. I know I've been sayign you haven't for years but I use things like Cowon and Zunes. I recently acquired an iPhone 4S (haven't had a phone in years) thanks to the cable gig but uh yeah that should be fine.
   
  The more you talk about it the more that Grado amp sounds worse and worse. You can get a decent Audio-Gd NFB-12 like what I'm using for not too much.. it's a great dac/amp.


----------



## obobskivich

stacker45 said:


> I said this before,but think we would step on a lot less toes,if we would replaced the word ''better'' by ''different'',you say that you havent found any ''good' PS-500/RS-1 comparison,so i'm guessing mine wasn't good enough.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/601439/grado-ps-500-vs-rs1i-impressions




No need to take offense - hadn't even seen your comparison. As far as different or better - I think the RS-1 are better; but "better" doesn't have to be quantified.


----------



## shimmer n roar

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> You do need an amp for Grados. I know I've been sayign you haven't for years but I use things like Cowon and Zunes. I recently acquired an iPhone 4S (haven't had a phone in years) thanks to the cable gig but uh yeah that should be fine.
> 
> The more you talk about it the more that Grado amp sounds worse and worse. You can get a decent Audio-Gd NFB-12 like what I'm using for not too much.. it's a great dac/amp.


 
   
  we know that grados are efficient cans. i think it was dsavitsk who explained earlier in this thread that the impedance of grados is remarkably flat, not unlike a resistor, which means that they can be driven differently and still sound great. i've found the benefits of amping grados to be overstated. i've tried them with and without amps, plugged them into a variety of sources and found that they sound pretty much the same. i don't think they scale as well with amping as some other phones and i regard that as a strength. buy a grado and put the money you were thinking about spending on an amp towards expanding your music collection.


----------



## obobskivich

shimmer n roar said:


> we know that grados are efficient cans. i think it was dsavitsk who explained earlier in this thread that the impedance of grados is remarkably flat, not unlike a resistor, which means that they can be driven differently and still sound great. i've found the benefits of amping grados to be overstated. i've tried them with and without amps, plugged them into a variety of sources and found that they sound pretty much the same. i don't think they scale as well with amping as some other phones and i regard that as a strength. buy a grado and put the money you were thinking about spending on an amp towards expanding your music collection.




I would agree with this - Grado has hit the nail on the head in both making a good sounding headphone, and a headphone that is easily plugged into anything and highly functional.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> No need to take offense - hadn't even seen your comparison. As far as different or better - I think the RS-1 are better; but "better" doesn't have to be quantified.


 
   
  I didn't take offence,after re reading my post i can understand why you tought i did,but it was meant tongue in cheak,i just hope my comparison will be of some use to you.
   
  Regarding the use of the word different instead of better,i don't think that my PS1000 are better than the RS1i,i just think they're different,so,i guess we'll just have to agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## obobskivich

stacker45 said:


> I didn't take offence,after re reading my post i can understand why you tought i did,but it was meant tongue in cheak,i just hope my comparison will be of some use to you.




Ah, very well. 

And it did help to read that - I'm gathering that the PS-500 are indeed bassier and darker (graphs said this before I read that). I'm curious about your sound-stage comments though - how do they stack up against non-Grados? 



> Regarding the use of the word different instead of better,i don't think that my PS1000 are better than the RS1i,i just think they're different,so,i guess we'll just have to agree to disagree on this one.




I haven't heard PS-1000, but I would agree if you were saying GS-1000 vs RS-1. I think SR-60 or SR-80 vs RS-1 though, the RS-1 is better. IMHO once you hit the SR-225 it's all differences and marginal improvements (e.g. the RS-1 has a better soundstage, but is not "oh my god" a better headphone, I think the 225 has redeeming qualities, as KG Jag pointed out - they're more forward, the 325 are brighter, etc), but I don't think the same case can be made for the SR-60 or SR-80 even relative to the 225. And that was what I was responding to - SR-80 vs RS-1. I think it's entirely reasonable to assert that yes in fact some things are better than others, and I don't think it should mean "stepping on toes" or "hurting feelings" to do so; products are not an extension of anyone's being, and this "walking on eggshells to avoid hurt feelings" mantra doesn't help anyone at the end of the day (because if that's where we're going - "everything is the best and if you said it is, it is, so forget even asking about it" is the singularity). I did qualify, however, that I don't want to quantify "how much better" they are - because that's sticky. They cost *a lot* more, and whether or not a 7-fold price increase is worthwhile to you is where it becomes a personal preference decision - the SR-80 are "good" and the RS-1 are "better" but if $600 cash is "better still" to you, pocket the cash and rock on. On that note, Grado is one of the few manufacturers that has inexpensive offerings where this discussion is even relevant, which I think is a testament to their quality and performance.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> You do need an amp for Grados. I know I've been sayign you haven't for years but I use things like Cowon and Zunes. I recently acquired an iPhone 4S (haven't had a phone in years) thanks to the cable gig but uh yeah that should be fine.
> 
> The more you talk about it the more that Grado amp sounds worse and worse. You can get a decent Audio-Gd NFB-12 like what I'm using for not too much.. it's a great dac/amp.


 
   
  Well it has noise yes, but it's far from bad sounding. I am still comparing it to my my GT40, and more and more I can hear the differences between the two. It seems more bassy, less high-sy and detailed too (the HPA-1).


----------



## Gwarmi

Just my two cents on the PS500 vs RS1i debate..
   
   I've been spending a bit of time with these two of late and I have to say that their 'difference'
   lies in that the PS500 *according to my ears* is the first really versatile Grado headphone outside
   of organic genres - it plays back all sorts of dub, reggae, pop, electronic music with real gusto where the
   RS1i put through the same paces tends to sound a little too forward and it exhibits occasional glare.
   
   There is no doubt about it in my mind, the PS500 is the more forgiving of the two, it presents a
   little further back and the bass response is more ample compared to the RS1i - not only that, the bass
   presentation is more 'subwoofer' like, it remains controlled but there is that sense of modern bass.
   The RS1i by comparison, has less overall bass but for those familiar with a good sense of Hi-Fi floor
   standers will instantly remark that the RS1i is really just trying to be a high end Hi-Fi wooden pair of bookshelves
   - a feat that it mostly achieves in my book 
   
   Like any such piece of Hi-Fi it will not play nice with a lot of recordings of late, hence the reasoning behind
   the creation of the PS500 makes sense - for my it is the most neutral sounding can in the line-up -
   an oxymoron for sure considering how colorful and bouncy these cans are in the first place, but John
   has made an effort here to produce a can that may appeal to people who would otherwise not choose
   an RS1i after hearing them back to back.
   
   In a nutshell?
   
   Let's take two random Head-Fiers
   
   One listens to reference quality rock, jazz and classical/soundtrack recordings - no pop, no Enimem, no 50 Cent to see here.
   
_* Answer:- RS1i*_
   
   The other guy listens to everything under the sun - top chart, reference recordings, dub, jazz etc
   
_* Answer: PS500*_
   
_* *_If the recording is mint - then my ears tell me that the RS1i has the edge, free from any recording mishaps - it really shines
   over the PS500 but the PS500 will always have that flexibility and versatility that the RS1i simply cannot offer in the first place.


----------



## obobskivich

I can agree with the RS-1 trying to be a proper and authentic hi-fi speaker. Very much the "vibe" they give off. "Subwoofer bass" turns me away though - implies a lot of boom-boom and thud-thud down low. Am I reading too much into that?


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> I can agree with the RS-1 trying to be a proper and authentic hi-fi speaker. Very much the "vibe" they give off. "Subwoofer bass" turns me away though - implies a lot of boom-boom and thud-thud down low. Am I reading too much into that?


 
   
   We both know there are subbies and then there are subbies  Perhaps the term subwoofer was a little strong,
   think more along the lines of a decently bass responsive monitor like an MK and you're getting the drift - the
   PS500 does not go down as deep the RS1i, but there is more on offer, particularly in the mid bass frequencies
   but it always remains controlled - unlike many other cans that put up the same amount but the control
   is not there and it all sounds rather bloated.


----------



## obobskivich

gwarmi said:


> We both know there are subbies and then there are subbies  Perhaps the term subwoofer was a little strong,
> think more along the lines of a decently bass responsive monitor like an MK and you're getting the drift - the
> PS500 does not go down as deep the RS1i, but there is more on offer, particularly in the mid bass frequencies
> but it always remains controlled - unlike many other cans that put up the same amount but the control
> is not there and it all sounds rather bloated.




So it's Grado's attempt at making a modern-style headphone? 

Regardless, I'm getting the sense that I'm (personally) not missing anything with the PS-500, since I don't like much bass in general.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> So it's Grado's attempt at making a modern-style headphone?
> Regardless, I'm getting the sense that I'm (personally) not missing anything with the PS-500, since I don't like much bass in general.


 
   
   Definitely - the PS500 is the special child in the line-up - it offers something slightly different, I can attest to what
   has been said before - from the SR80i onward - it is all about refinement but the PS500 takes a step sideways.
   
   It retains the essence of the Grado sound but the overall presentation is a departure from what one would
   call the pure Grado coloration. Even though it is marked as a 'Professional Series' unit, it does not share
   a whole heap with its flagship sibling - the PS1000 - the main difference being that the PS1000 strides into
   the treble area where as the PS500 is definitely shelved a bit.
   
   In the end - I totally approve of the PS500 - Johnny G has to keep growing the business and the PS500
   is one effort that will land sales where there was none before.
   
   I've seen it in person down here in Melbourne - folks buying a PS500 and yet for example they find the
   rest of the Prestige line intolerable.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Ah, very well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





>





> I'm glad i could be of some help,but regarding the PS500's soundstage vs other brands,i have to admit,my memory's not very good,so i can't help you there,but i think that compared to other Grados,only the GS/PS1000 have a bigger soundstage than the PS500.





> In a way we are saying the same thing,i  too think that the RS1i are better than the SR80i,i believe that up to a certain level,manufacturers have to ''cut a few corners'' in order to cater to the lower end market,and be competitive,however,when you get to about $500,it's very possible that someone might prefer the $700 RS1i to $1700 PS1000,





> In the end it's all a matter of personnal preferences,and the most important thing is to be satisfied with what we have,i feel very fortunate to be able to choose among 4 pair of headphones,the one that's best suited for the style of music i want to listen too,it's nice problem to have.





>





>


----------



## obobskivich

Huddler won't quote your post, odd.

Anyways - I agree with the preference and satisfaction argument. I think that ~$500 bar is a pretty good dividing line; nothing I've heard over it really stands "apart" in terms of fidelity, they're all just "different." But many things under it can be all over the place in terms of quality. I'm sure now that I've said that, someone, somewhere, will release a crappy $600 product just to make a liar of me. :rolleyes:


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Well it has noise yes, but it's far from bad sounding. I am still comparing it to my my GT40, and more and more I can hear the differences between the two. It seems more bassy, less high-sy and detailed too (the HPA-1).


 
   
  You have way too many headphone amps,why don't you let me take that little black one off your hands.


----------



## PanamaHat

Which headphone has better detail retrieval between the sr225i and sr325is? Thanks


----------



## KG Jag

Quote: 





panamahat said:


> Which headphone has better detail retrieval between the sr225i and sr325is? Thanks


 

 325 in a walk.


----------



## devouringone3

I'm not sure anymore if GT40 is more detailed... I'm not sure if it's more high-sy either. Every time I do the transition between both amps I feel like the HPA-1 has higher braking power (or surely it's just "raw power" here), and successfully give me the impression of a much fuller sound. With the GT40 I feel like the drivers are all over the place, like looking at a flabby impulse response graph, fatiguing, and that my impression of more highs and details in its sound is just an "illusion" created by it's lack of bass and horse power to drive the HP 1000. Don't get me wrong my GT40's bass is not lacking, I feel like it goes even deeper, though there's less of it probably due to impedance mismatch.
   
  Oh yeah I haven't told you but I conduct all that testing with my HP-1000, so the HPA-1 is made to pair well. Regular Grados are way too sensitive to be used with HPA-1 (I can't hear the music! lol just kidding, but you get the idea), so I just plug them on my GT40 without thinking much. Can't wait to receive my impedance adapter though, to free me from the hiss and maybe increase the low-level details of my HPA-1? and be able to test further and with more headphones.
   
  It will also increase the usable volume range of my two amps and enable lower listening levels, which my GT40 severely lack of.
   
   
  Quote:


stacker45 said:


> You have way too many headphone amps,why don't you let me take that little black one off your hands.


 
   
  Not a danger, j'y tiens comme à la prunelle de mes yeux . It's a souvenir from the one who sold me both my HP-1 and -2. I only wanted his HP-2 but he was in a dire need for money and he asked me to help him find another buyer for his HP-1 and amplifier, which I accepted "endorsing the role" of! He gave me a good price on both headphones but had no idea of the street value of the HPA-1, so I consider what I did like some kind of donation to his family. I said it previously, I basically paid the price Grado was selling it at the time, a huge scam (when you look at the price rate it was exchanged for a while ago on Head-Fi)... not strictly worth it (not in sound at least), though it will remain a 200 units only collector thing my collector self is glad to own.
   
  Find yourself your own, in fewer words 
   
   


kg jag said:


> 325is


 
   
  Yeah I also think it would be more detailed than a SR225i; metal cups hold the drivers more "solidly" in place, it squeezes more juice out of the orange.


----------



## parbaked

> Yeah I also think it would be more detailed than a SR225i; metal cups hold the drivers more "solidly" in place, it squeezes more juice out of the orange.


 
   
  I thought the drivers on the 325is were mounted in a plastic inner cup, like the rest of the Prestige Series, and only the outer cup is metal....


----------



## devouringone3

*metal cups hold the plastic inserts more "solidly" in place, which then contain the drivers more solidly into place, which allows for more juice to be squeezed out the orange.
   
  Part of the solidity of the metal cups is transmitted to the drivers through the plastic inserts, in a way or another, at one point or another. Of course it's not as hard as a full aluminum alloy assembly, but in my head it's supposed to be better mechanically than just ABS plastic in terms of rigidity and all that scientific stuff.
   
  Though, I personally I think that this different materials outer cups of the SR325is and SR225i accounts for almost nothing in the possible improvements in sound quality you get, if any. So I imply that if you perceive a difference in sound between the two, it will probably be due to a better or worst driver being given to you, more than the rigidity or softness of the metal or plastic cups.
   
  But yeah as an advocate of the metal Grados I think that "theoretically" the harder the parts, the more inert the headphone, the more efficient the drivers/diaphragm, because less acoustic energy is absorbed/dissipated by the "headphone".


----------



## parbaked

That makes sense and explains why the 225 and 325 have a different sound given the drivers and cables should be close, if not the same "quality".


----------



## obobskivich

devouringone3 said:


> But yeah as an advocate of the metal Grados I think that "theoretically" the harder the parts, the more inert the headphone, the more efficient the drivers/diaphragm, because less acoustic energy is absorbed/dissipated by the "headphone".




Grado (both the guy and the company) has said as much as well. And CSD measurements of the SR-325 against the RS-1/2 support this claim too (despite that, I still think the RS sound better; measurements don't solve the world and all that). I think just by their production history, Sony also agrees with this notion (and Sony probably spends more on R&D for headphones than most headphone companies are worth) - they like magnesium alloys, carbon fibre, nanocomposites, and other super-rigid, super-stiff exotics. 

Kinda wanna try the 325is or MS-2 again, against the RS-1 and ESPs.


----------



## asmoday

So what you guys are saying is, if you want to stick to more of the Grado house sound to go with the RS-1 or if you want a different spin on it look at the PS500?


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





asmoday said:


> So what you guys are saying is, if you want to stick to more of the Grado house sound to go with the RS-1 or if you want a different spin on it look at the PS500?


 
   
   Bingo


----------



## KG Jag

The Grado SR house sound is the "wall of sound".  That is not at all what the RS cans give you.


----------



## schuh

kg jag said:


> 325 in a walk.




I compared them side by side through the same high quality source and I thought the 325is was easily worth the extra money, build quality and sound quality.


----------



## obobskivich

kg jag said:


> The Grado SR house sound is the "wall of sound".  That is not at all what the RS cans give you.




This.

If you like the Prestige sound, the 225 or 325 (or apparently the MS2, based on KG's comparison) are the "getting off point" - if you like the Grado house sound but want a solid 3D soundstage and more musical tonality, the RS-1 is where I'd point you. I haven't heard the PS-500, but trust the other guys talking about them (both because the three of them are usually on-target, and because they're all saying roughly the same thing). 

I think the RS-1 is the logical evolution, but they do drop some of the forward-ness that the 325 will give you. I can understand people owning both, in an odd way.


----------



## Focker

Yep, if I end up not going with the PS1ks, I could easily see myself going with both the 500s and the RS-1s.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> Yep, if I end up not going with the PS1ks, I could easily see myself going with both the 500s and the RS-1s.


 
   
  That way,you would get two great pairs of headphones,for less than the price of one geat pair headphones.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> That way,you would get two great pairs of headphones,for less than the price of one geat pair headphones.


 
   
  Yep, and it's probably a relatively likely scenario, only because I think the $600 price point is a sweet spot for me. I get so much enjoyment out of my 500s that it's nearly to the point that it almost doesn't matter how much better it does or doesn't get. Sometimes you listen to something and it's great, but in the back of your mind  you're still thinking, "hmmm...if only it was just a LITTLE better...then I'd be REALLY happy". So far I haven't had thoughts like that when I listen to these things. Am I curious about the PS1ks and really, really interested in auditioning them? Hell yes I am. And I will. But whether or not I can justify pulling the trigger remains to be seen. It's sort of like speakers. Last year I was in a position to jump up to the flagship models of either of my two favorite speaker makers: DeVore Fidelity and Magnepan. The Reference Silverbacks and the Maggie 20.7s are just unreal good. But my Maggie 3.6s at less than half the price just give me so much enjoyment that I have never found myself wanting for more....even though more is there for the taking. In other words, I hit my sweet spot and my point of satisfaction. So I just need to figure out where that point is with headphones now


----------



## desertblues

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> That way,you would get two great pairs of headphones,for less than the price of one geat pair headphones.


 
   
  +1 here, and totally agree with the $600 "sweet spot" and like Focker I could not be happier with my 500's. That said, I was primarily interested in the RS1 and GS 1000 before I discovered the 500. Surprisingly (for me) I am not itching to get them now. Adding one of those to my Grado arsenal is a possibility, but for now I'm down with the PS500.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> Yep, and it's probably a relatively likely scenario, only because I think the $600 price point is a sweet spot for me. I get so much enjoyment out of my 500s that it's nearly to the point that it almost doesn't matter how much better it does or doesn't get. Sometimes you listen to something and it's great, but in the back of your mind  you're still thinking, "hmmm...if only it was just a LITTLE better...then I'd be REALLY happy". So far I haven't had thoughts like that when I listen to these things. Am I curious about the PS1ks and really, really interested in auditioning them? Hell yes I am. And I will. But whether or not I can justify pulling the trigger remains to be seen. It's sort of like speakers. Last year I was in a position to jump up to the flagship models of either of my two favorite speaker makers: DeVore Fidelity and Magnepan. The Reference Silverbacks and the Maggie 20.7s are just unreal good. But my Maggie 3.6s at less than half the price just give me so much enjoyment that I have never found myself wanting for more....even though more is there for the taking. In other words, I hit my sweet spot and my point of satisfaction. So I just need to figure out where that point is with headphones now


 
   
  As you probably know by now,i realy like the PS500,and couldn't agree more with you on that $600 price point,after that,i believe that we're talking more about sidesteps,than steps forward.
   
  I also noticed that the PS500 get a lot of love here,and i think it might have something to do with their soft treble,the fact that they're so polite makes for an easy listening,and helps them ''disapear'' and let us enjoy the music.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> As you probably know by now,i realy like the PS500,and couldn't agree more with you on that $600 price point,after that,i believe that we're talking more about sidesteps,than steps forward.
> 
> I also noticed that the PS500 get a lot of love here,and i think it might have something to do with their soft treble,the fact that they're so polite makes for an easy listening,and helps them ''disapear'' and let us enjoy the music.


 
   
  Absolutely...the 500s are as close to perfection that I've found in terms of what makes my ears happy. 
   
  There's just something about the $600 mark...several of the top headphone companies seem to have some of their best offerings at that price point. With Grado you obviously have the venerable RS-1 and now the PS500. With Hifiman, many people seem to consider the HE-500s the best in the line-up. With Sennheiser, I seem to read an awful lot of posts where people love their HD650s more than any other Sennheiser. The new Beyer headphones that will replace the DT770/880/990 are, I think, right around that price point. I dunno, I think for whatever reason that's just the place I like to be...of course, that may change the minute I heard either of the Grado 1000s lol.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





desertblues said:


> +1 here, and totally agree with the $600 "sweet spot" and like Focker I could not be happier with my 500's. That said, I was primarily interested in the RS1 and GS 1000 before I discovered the 500. Surprisingly (for me) I am not itching to get them now. Adding one of those to my Grado arsenal is a possibility, but for now I'm down with the PS500.


 
   
  It's just an extremely satisfying headphone. With the 325s, maybe there was a bit of depth to the sound stage lacking, the bass needed just a bit more rounding out, and maybe the treble could use just a bit of attenuation. Well, along came the 500s as if I was ordering off a menu. Obobskivich and others nailed it when they said the SR series gives you width in terms of the sound stage and solid imaging within that plane, but when you get up to the RS-1s, the imaging remains solid but now you have a more 3D presentation. I don't know if it's as good as the RS-1s, but the 500s offer a very naturally sized sound stage that has width and depth to it. The imaging stays rock solid though, whereas other speakers and headphones can have a breakdown in that department when the sound stage expands.


----------



## maddin

I have the PS500 now for a bit more than 6 month and I have to say that I can not really join the enthusiasm that is in the last posts here about this headphone. No doubt it is a technically good headphone but I find the midbass too strong for my taste. This depends on the recording (and on my shape - I realized when I am tired I can stand it less) but I have not too many recordings that work well with the PS500. Some shine but on others the bass is too strong and I find compared to my other headphones often vocals more laid back. I think I miss the mids that I like so much with grado sound or maybe that the PS500 is for my ears not well in the balance between the midbass and the mids...
  I know my HF1 is technically a less good headphone than the PS500 but I find listening with it much more enjoyable, the bass is just right. Less tight than with the PS500 but also less. And most of the times I listen either with my SR325i or mainly with my Alessandro MS-pro that are modded with distancers and have the G-cush. The SR325i is very clear has a bit less bass than the HF1 but the bass is more tight and it just shines for vocals. I think for singer songwriter stuff this is just as right as it can be for me. The MS-pro is more relaxed and neutral. But it still has such sweet mids and than a very nice soundstage due to the distancers and the G-cush...
   
  All of this to say that the PS500 is a good headphone but it depends on your taste...
   
  martin


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





maddin said:


> I have the PS500 now for a bit more than 6 month and I have to say that I can not really join the enthusiasm that is in the last posts here about this headphone. No doubt it is a technically good headphone but I find the midbass too strong for my taste. This depends on the recording (and on my shape - I realized when I am tired I can stand it less) but I have not too many recordings that work well with the PS500. Some shine but on others the bass is too strong and I find compared to my other headphones often vocals more laid back. I think I miss the mids that I like so much with grado sound or maybe that the PS500 is for my ears not well in the balance between the midbass and the mids...
> I know my HF1 is technically a less good headphone than the PS500 but I find listening with it much more enjoyable, the bass is just right. Less tight than with the PS500 but also less. And most of the times I listen either with my SR325i or mainly with my Alessandro MS-pro that are modded with distancers and have the G-cush. The SR325i is very clear has a bit less bass than the HF1 but the bass is more tight and it just shines for vocals. I think for singer songwriter stuff this is just as right as it can be for me. The MS-pro is more relaxed and neutral. But it still has such sweet mids and than a very nice soundstage due to the distancers and the G-cush...
> 
> All of this to say that the PS500 is a good headphone but it depends on your taste...
> ...


 
  I agree.  I bought my 500's last December and loved them right away.  Now, almost nine months later, I find myself reaching for my woodied 325i's more often than not.  Classical solo piano seems a little boomy with the 500's.  I use G-Cush with both cans.


----------



## Twinster

I'm in accord with both of you regarding the bass. I never heard the PS-500 but read a lot about it and almost bought the HF2 twice but the bass was not to my liking. I also tried the Symphones Magnum in full aluminium sleeve and wood cups and again the bass was to dominant for my music. I owned the MS-Pro and used them with distancers and G-Cush and it was a sweet experience that I'm missing every day.
   
  I'm now restoring an old (1995 vintage??) Grado SR325 all Black and hoping to find the perfect balance. They are know to have excellent Bass and Mid with very sweet treble (Not as piercing as latest 325)
   
  We'll know very soon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





bbophead said:


> I agree.  I bought my 500's last December and loved them right away.  Now, almost nine months later, I find myself reaching for my woodied 325i's more often than not.  Classical solo piano seems a little boomy with the 500's.  I use G-Cush with both cans.


 
   
  Quote: 





maddin said:


> I have the PS500 now for a bit more than 6 month and I have to say that I can not really join the enthusiasm that is in the last posts here about this headphone. No doubt it is a technically good headphone but I find the midbass too strong for my taste. This depends on the recording (and on my shape - I realized when I am tired I can stand it less) but I have not too many recordings that work well with the PS500. Some shine but on others the bass is too strong and I find compared to my other headphones often vocals more laid back. I think I miss the mids that I like so much with grado sound or maybe that the PS500 is for my ears not well in the balance between the midbass and the mids...
> I know my HF1 is technically a less good headphone than the PS500 but I find listening with it much more enjoyable, the bass is just right. Less tight than with the PS500 but also less. And most of the times I listen either with my SR325i or mainly with my Alessandro MS-pro that are modded with distancers and have the G-cush. The SR325i is very clear has a bit less bass than the HF1 but the bass is more tight and it just shines for vocals. I think for singer songwriter stuff this is just as right as it can be for me. The MS-pro is more relaxed and neutral. But it still has such sweet mids and than a very nice soundstage due to the distancers and the G-cush...
> 
> All of this to say that the PS500 is a good headphone but it depends on your taste...
> ...


----------



## devhen

Thought I would share this with you folks since its pretty rare:
   
  SonicElectronix.com has 20% off Grados w/ coupon code HPHONE20 (also includes Beyerdynamic, AKG, and Westone). Shipping is free.
   
  This is the first time I've ever seen Grados discounted so I figured some of you might be interested.
   
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/cat_i354_headphones.html?affiliate=hifonics12&utm_source=hifonics12&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=hifonics12


----------



## devouringone3

You're right, it's great, someone could save 350 dollars on the purchase of a PS-1000! I've never seen such rebates offered for Grado headphones either
   

   
  Wow and they also ship to Canada (usually Grado prohibits that) and inclusively of the brokerage fees (with UPS), it means it's a fixed shipping price with no extra for customs to receive your package.
   
  Very good deal


----------



## asmoday

devouringone3, unfortunately it looks like they only ship Grado's to the US. Says in red letters at the bottom of the page.


----------



## unkle

Quote: 





asmoday said:


> devouringone3, unfortunately it looks like they only ship Grado's to the US. Says in red letters at the bottom of the page.


 






  i do not understand the Grado trade policy.


----------



## devouringone3

Thanks for telling me.
   
  Oh yeah, dang man! It was written "We also ship to Canada" everywhere in that same red text. I even got a shipping estimate by giving them my Canadian postal code.
   
  I don't want to create an account to verify if I can check-out, but if they say so, they surely apply their own restriction.
   
   
  Lol! Grados cost 20% higher in Canada (compared to their official USA-only MSRP), this deal was definitely too good to be true.
   
  And yes, I know that they cost even more just about everywhere else in the world (I could give UK and Australia as examples).


----------



## shimmer n roar

it's been a long time coming but i finally compared the ps1000 and rs1i. there are notable differences in their presentations which is to be expected, but they share a strong family resemblance. both sound unmistakably grado to me. the ps1000 is an imposing headphone with its large, shiny and heavy ear cups. the rs1i by comparison, is so small and light that it feels quite flimsy. the ps1000 is the grander headphone of the two, both aesthetically and sonically. i also found it comfortable despite its weight but caution against any sudden movements and head bopping, which would only end in tears.

 it has a larger soundstage, "eye blinking" clarity and detail. i'd describe the ps1000 as having a "u shaped" sound signature with its "tipped-up" but remarkably smooth treble, recessed mid-range and mid-bass hump. vocals sounded a bit thin to my ears. cymbals sizzled and had plenty of attack, but i felt this came at the expense of tonality. the bass was more than ample and would benefit from some reigning in.

 the rs1i doesn't sound as smooth in the treble region as its bigger sibling and might not be quite as refined overall, but it is very detailed and has great clarity. i felt it had the more balanced, coherent presentation and i attribute this to its mid-range. like the ps1000, the rs1i also has "tipped-up" treble and a mid-bass hump, but its mids fill the valley that those peaks create more than the ps1000 does, which makes for more fulsome vocals and cymbals that have tonal color as well as attack. the bass was ample without being dominant, and sounded punchier and more controlled than the ps1000 to my ears.

 i was struck by the ps1000's majestic, speaker-like presentation. it truly is an impressive headphone, but the hero for me was the rs1i. i think it's a fantastic headphone that punches above its weight and price point.


----------



## Focker

Wow, very interesting, Shimmer!


----------



## asmoday

Thanks for the comparison/review shimmer n roar. Now it just makes me want a set of RS-1 even more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but thats down the road as I just got the SR80i's.


----------



## LCfiner

shimmer n roar's experience is fairly close to mine except replace the RS1 with the Magnum. The Magnum retains the same sound signature as the RS1 with a few tweaks. And in the case of the Magnum, the treble is smoother than the PS1000 but the PS1000 upper mids are smoother and less shouty than the Magnum
   
  The PS1000 is good but loses the characteristic Grado sound and has a few issues. So I stuck with the Magnum and flats.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Lol! Grados cost 20% higher in Canada (compared to their official USA-only MSRP), this deal was definitely too good to be true.
> 
> And yes, I know that they cost even more just about everywhere else in the world (I could give UK and *Australia* as examples).


 
   
   Not really ~ since the distributor change - anyone over here in Oz can land an RS1i on their front door step for
   $695 all inclusive of delivery. PS1000? $1799 delivered, GS1000i $1095 - when you consider sales tax in
   some US states - Australia is cheaper now


----------



## Twinster

Thank you for the great review. I still haven't tried the RS1 and promise myself to never sell my MAD before trying them E


----------



## Chris_Himself

Somebody needs to offer a full-on Magnum headphone without the logistic trouble of sourcing all your shiet.
   
  Waiting for all the stuff to come together can be a nightmare


----------



## obobskivich

How do you even get a Magnum these days?


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> How do you even get a Magnum these days?


 
   
  Own an SR325 of any sort and mail it to Symphones with $399.
   
  -or-
   
  Gather a headband, cups, Symphones magnum drivers which are sold separately, and cable.
   
  Quick and cheap way is just to get cups and drivers and reuse the old cable with a new SR-60. If you have one already, even better!


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> *Own an SR325 of any sort and mail it to Symphones with $399.


 
   
  This has been discontinued about one month ago by Rhydon, he only sells v4 black drivers now. Some folks believe/speculate that he is working on a new headphone/product because he already got the tools to work aluminum and all the knowledge... I'm really not sure myself, because it was only a side-project for him (he has a career outside of Symphones).


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> This has been discontinued about one month ago by Rhydon, he only sells v4 black drivers now. Some folks believe/speculate that he is working on a new headphone/product because he already got the tools to work aluminum and all the knowledge... I'm really not sure myself, because it was only a side-project for him and he has a career outside of Symphones.


 
   
  Well then I guess that'll be good news for us for a while


----------



## rezolver

*Does the MAD EAR+ HD still hold the crown as the best amp match for the Grado family of headphones? Or might you have some other suggestions?*
   
  On the subject of Magnum's, I had an opportunity to borrow a pair of V4 Magnums for a week to compare against my RS1i's. Needless to say, I only needed 1 day to make my decision. Spent an evening and into the night with a friend going back and forth listening to the 2 pairs, listening to the following genre's; Rock, classic rock, folk, metal, pop, electronic).  
  To start the evening, RS1i's were running off of my Little Dot I+, while the Magnums were running off of the ROC SA. The amps were then switched 1/2 way though the night to see if the RS1i's resembled any of the Magnum traits.
   
  Magnums have a wonderful dark background (aka canvas) on which the music is 'painted' on compared to the RS1i's. RS1i has more 'grit' on the canvas. Personal preference here, but I'd like to hear an RS1i with such a black background.
  Magnums bass overwhelms the whole frequency range.  This wasn't as bothersome with pop music (eg. Michael Jackson, and some electronic) but its awful with rock/metal, acoustic pieces. This causes the drum track to overshadow the bass guitar track. RS1i's bass has more punch to it and hits hard. Earsier to pick out bass guitar. I've always liked how the RS1i's presented bass.
  Magnums soundstage is DEEPLY lacking. Where the RS1i soundstage is an outdoor venue concert soundstage with superb instrument separation and placement from left to right, the Mangums soundstage is a bedroom concert with all the instruments crammed inside. I'd compare the soundstage of the Magnums to an RS2. Very cramped and closterfobic (is the reason why I sold the RS2's in the first place). Just listen to the intro to Neil Young's - Heart of Gold and you will know what I mean. This is the biggest killer imo.
  The highs. Magnum has smooth highs, but they are 'recessed'. Cymbals disappear from recordings and with it that treble sparkle. Smashing Pumpkins - Geek USA is a track that comes to mind which shows this. It was hard to follow the cymbals. My friend Ian, who is a drummer and love's his Pumpkins, had difficulties on the Magnums. RS1i's cymbals were very apparent, and lively, but never sharp. Cymbal splashing was easy to pick out and had great decay.
   
  If I had to classify the Magnums in comparison to the previous Grado's I've owned, I'd say they have more and cleaner bass than the SR-325's, smoother treble than any Grado I've owned (at the price of clarity and sparkle), cramped soundstage which I'd compare to the RS2's.
   
  Those are just my friend's and my findings, take it for what its worth. I ended up returning the Magnums back to my other friend after that evening, at which point he ended up selling them. He currently owns the PS1000's and used to own the RS1i's and found the Magnums to be sonically  inferior can to both.  Your ears may say otherwise.


----------



## wje

_*"Just When I Thought I Was Out ... They Pulled Me Back In Again"*_
   
After a 6 month Grado "sabbatical" I'm here to announce that I'm back.  Fortunately, I never changed my avatar the whole time.  




   
  I purchased a pair of HF-2 Grados to use for some of my jazz listening.  I'm enjoying them again.  Also, thinking about coming out of retirement to build a pair of Magnums for personal use since the Headphone Lounge is offering some beautiful mahogany cups - finished and with screens.  Ah ... I'm feeling the love already.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





wje said:


> _*"Just When I Thought I Was Out ... They Pulled Me Back In Again"*_
> 
> After a 6 month Grado "sabbatical" I'm here to announce that I'm back.  Fortunately, I never changed my avatar the whole time.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Welcome back! haha


----------



## Melvins

Quote: 





rezolver said:


> *Does the MAD EAR+ HD still hold the crown as the best amp match for the Grado family of headphones? Or might you have some other suggestions?*
> 
> On the subject of Magnum's, I had an opportunity to borrow a pair of V4 Magnums for a week to compare against my RS1i's. Needless to say, I only needed 1 day to make my decision. Spent an evening and into the night with a friend going back and forth listening to the 2 pairs, listening to the following genre's; Rock, classic rock, folk, metal, pop, electronic).
> To start the evening, RS1i's were running off of my Little Dot I+, while the Magnums were running off of the ROC SA. The amps were then switched 1/2 way though the night to see if the RS1i's resembled any of the Magnum traits.
> ...


 
  thanks! i love hearing people's impressions of grado flagships to the magnums


----------



## devouringone3

First time I hear someone not appraising and telling only positive about Magnums (and thinking of them as the best Grados), wow , nice!
   
  I always liked tug of war and competition, I'm glad Grado isn't completely defeated yet!


----------



## Twinster

I still own a EAR+ HD and like it with many of my headphone. It's currently set in my Analog rig and love the synergy. I just came back to the Grado family this week and very much enjoy my new acquisition, an all black SR325 from 1995. 

Also on the Magnum your description and experience mirror my own experience with Magnum V4 vs MS-Pro. I was always missing the treble sparkles and the Bass with my music w as too dominant. I also agree that they have a blacker background noise and that they are very smooth but that Bass has great quality but too overpowering at time.

Cheer!



rezolver said:


> *Does the MAD EAR+ HD still hold the crown as the best amp match for the Grado family of headphones? Or might you have some other suggestions?*
> 
> On the subject of Magnum's, I had an opportunity to borrow a pair of V4 Magnums for a week to compare against my RS1i's. Needless to say, I only needed 1 day to make my decision. Spent an evening and into the night with a friend going back and forth listening to the 2 pairs, listening to the following genre's; Rock, classic rock, folk, metal, pop, electronic).
> To start the evening, RS1i's were running off of my Little Dot I+, while the Magnums were running off of the ROC SA. The amps were then switched 1/2 way though the night to see if the RS1i's resembled any of the Magnum traits.
> ...


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





wje said:


> _*"Just When I Thought I Was Out ... They Pulled Me Back In Again"*_
> 
> After a 6 month Grado "sabbatical" I'm here to announce that I'm back.  Fortunately, I never changed my avatar the whole time.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Maybe we'll invest in a piece of exotic wood like purple heartwood or something for you guys


----------



## rezolver

I say it like I hear it   Are the Magnums that highly praised as a headphone? I haven't followed the Magnum train at all but am glad I had the opportunity to listen to a pair.
  Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> First time I hear someone not appraising and telling only positive about Magnums (and thinking of them as the best Grados), wow , nice!
> 
> I always liked tug of war and competition, I'm glad Grado isn't completely defeated yet!


----------



## LCfiner

Regarding Magnums (v4 in the symphones aluminum sleeves and the 325i shells), my experience with their bass has been the exact opposite. When fitted with the standard bowls, they had less bass kick than the PS500, SR325 and the HP1000 and were a bit closer to the MS2 (I couldn't compare dirctlty with the RS1, since I had sold it months ago, but the Magnum bass never sounded bloated or overwhelming). 
   
  Heck, I would even call them a little bass _light_ with bowls. I needed to put flats on them to get their bass impact up to a point where I was really happy with it. (And, of course, flats will collapse the soundstage)


----------



## Twinster

lcfiner said:


> Regarding Magnums (v4 in the symphones aluminum sleeves and the 325i shells), my experience with their bass has been the exact opposite. When fitted with the standard bowls, they had less bass kick than the PS500, SR325 and the HP1000 and were a bit closer to the MS2 (I couldn't compare dirctlty with the RS1, since I had sold it months ago, but the Magnum bass never sounded bloated or overwhelming).
> 
> Heck, I would even call them a little bass _light_ with bowls. I needed to put flats on them to get their bass impact up to a point where I was really happy with it. (And, of course, flats will collapse the soundstage)




What version/batch of V4 driver are you referring? Mine was the very first batch and was using the Symphones Aluminium sleeve too and like other Magnum moder we had the same opinion of the bass.


----------



## Twinster

lcfiner said:


> Regarding Magnums (v4 in the symphones aluminum sleeves and the 325i shells), my experience with their bass has been the exact opposite. When fitted with the standard bowls, they had less bass kick than the PS500, SR325 and the HP1000 and were a bit closer to the MS2 (I couldn't compare dirctlty with the RS1, since I had sold it months ago, but the Magnum bass never sounded bloated or overwhelming).
> 
> Heck, I would even call them a little bass _light_ with bowls. I needed to put flats on them to get their bass impact up to a point where I was really happy with it. (And, of course, flats will collapse the soundstage)




What version/batch of V4 driver are you referring? Mine was the very first batch and was using the Symphones Aluminium sleeve too and like other Magnum moder we had the same opinion of the bass.


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





twinster said:


> What version/batch of V4 driver are you referring? Mine was the very first batch and was using the Symphones Aluminium sleeve too and like other Magnum moder we had the same opinion of the bass.


 
   
  Mine are the black ones with black aluminum sleeves.
   
  I'm wondering if the shell that the driver gets put into will affect the bass in some way. Since a lot of recent impressions have come from DIY headphones and not from the symphones product (since it's not available anymore), maybe there's greater variances with wood cups, wood or plastic sleeves, different cup depths, etc.
   
  I hate to bring up measurements in this thread but none of the Magnum variations (V1, V2, V4 etc) that have been measured have overwhelming bass boom - except for one that was placed in some martin audio deep wood cups with extra aluminum spacers and then had comfy pads placed on the drivers. I get the feeling that the custom cups can have a big effect on the sound.


----------



## Twinster

lcfiner said:


> Mine are the black ones with black aluminum sleeves.
> 
> I'm wondering if the shell that the driver gets put into will affect the bass in some way. Since a lot of recent impressions have come from DIY headphones and not from the symphones product (since it's not available anymore), maybe there's greater variances with wood cups, wood or plastic sleeves, different cup depths, etc.
> 
> I hate to bring up measurements in this thread but none of the Magnum variations (V1, V2, V4 etc) that have been measured have overwhelming bass boom - except for one that was placed in some martin audio deep wood cups with extra aluminum spacers and then had comfy pads placed on the drivers. I get the feeling that the custom cups can have a big effect on the sound.




The cup size and material ( being different wood flavor or metal ) will definitely have an effect on the sound signature.

When I had my V4 and very trying different configuration a remember another member ( the one that started the Grado go Magnum thread ) that had all the possible configuration and he also found the Bass a bit too dominant. He was using the HD414 yellow pads because he thought they were better with the bass.

The quality of Bass on the Magnum was very good but just a tad too much for my personal preference. I can understand people that like them. I just favor a balanced signature with good extension on both high and low. 

Ps: Thank you for the gimbal. Got them install on my SR325 and I like the signature of these old Grado. The bass is very good and the high are not as hot as my previous SR325i.


----------



## rezolver

We had both Grado's using L-Cush pads. The Magnums v4 were build by Magnum themselves and used the current SR325is cups. It was the complete mod. I will see if I can find my photos of them.
   
  When it comes to bass impact, I prefer to compare it relative to the other frequency's and instruments and when going back and forth between the RS1i and Magnum v4, that difference was very apparent. Although like I stated, it will depend on the genre of music that one is listening to where the differences would be most apparent.
   
  I am a stickler when it comes to bass, and I look for clean and punchy.
   
  And please, re-read my post. It does not once mention a comment regarding 'BOOMY BASS' (V-Moda LP2, that's WOOLY bass). Overwhelming is when the frequency is the dominant frequency in the headphone signature, and with the Magnum's that was the bass.
   
  Any graphs for the Mangums v4 that someone could reference would be greatly appreciated.
   
   
  Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> Regarding Magnums (v4 in the symphones aluminum sleeves and the 325i shells), my experience with their bass has been the exact opposite. When fitted with the standard bowls, they had less bass kick than the PS500, SR325 and the HP1000 and were a bit closer to the MS2 (I couldn't compare dirctlty with the RS1, since I had sold it months ago, but the Magnum bass never sounded bloated or overwhelming).
> 
> Heck, I would even call them a little bass _light_ with bowls. I needed to put flats on them to get their bass impact up to a point where I was really happy with it. (And, of course, flats will collapse the soundstage)


----------



## rezolver

These are them;
   

   
   

   

   
  Looking at the pictures, I remembered one more thing. Look at the metal swivel 'bracket' which holds the headband to the cup (the bracket where the cable feeds in through). There isn't enough swivel room on bracket, probably around 10mm-20mm worth, causing the bracket to hit the cup. Getting a good fit was a PITA. Something Magnum should seriously redesign. Although the rest of the build quality is immaculate, especially where the driver sits in the cup. Grado could learn a thing or two from Magnum regarding the build of the headphone.
   
  Looking at my RS1i's, it easily has 1cm worth of swivel room, allowing the user to get a good fit on the ears.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





twinster said:


> I still own a EAR+ HD and like it with many of my headphone. It's currently set in my Analog rig and love the synergy._* I just came back to the Grado family this week *_and very much enjoy my new acquisition,* an all black SR325 from 1995*.
> _*Also on the Magnum your description and experience mirror my own experience with Magnum V4 vs MS-Pro*_. I was always missing the treble sparkles and the Bass with my music w as too dominant. I also agree that they have a blacker background noise and that they are very smooth but that Bass has great quality but too overpowering at time.
> Cheer!


 
   
  Simon,
   
  Welcome back !!  After all, it was you who introduced me to the Grado / wooden cup combination through the procurement of a fine pair of headphones from you.  It seems like you found a "gem" of a pair of Grados.  Congratulations.  As to the MS-Pro, I think my opinion differs a bit.  Well all have opinions, right?  To me, the MS-Pro left me unimpressed.  I was fortunate enough to be part of a user "trial" where one generous member allowed his pair to go on a bit of a road tour for a handful of us.  I was expecting a lot from a $699 pair of headphones.  Yet, the MS-Pro just didn't seem to do it for me.  I couldn't connect with it.  However, out of complete fairness, I do have to admit that at the time, I don't believe that I was using a sufficient amp and source to pair with my headphones.  Certainly, the smaller FiiO amps and paired with some of the weaker MP3 players such as the cheaper Sony offerings, is not a very good method for driving even a relatively easy headphone such as the Grado.  I would love to have another turn with the MS-Pro headphones using my current setup -- just to see how my opinion would stand today.
   
  On the other hand, have you had a chance to hear a pair of the HF-2 headphones by Grado?


----------



## LCfiner

The last few posts here did encourage me to put bowls back on my Magnums and see if my memory was wrong but, no, _my Magnums are obviously not performing in the same manner as rezolver's_. In no way can I say that the bass overwlems the frequency range or that soundstage was lacking. Not with bowls. The sound is airy and has about as good a 3D soundstage as the PS500 had (which was quite nice for an L cush designed Grado). but my previous comments about a thin bass hold. In addition, the treble is a bit more harsh and the midrange is more thin. I am very clearly hearing a light, treble tilted sound with a thin midrange and slightly punchy bass.
   
  Now, the sound of my magnums with flats comes close to the description of rezolver's magnums with bowls. No 3D soundstage (as I expect and am OK with once I put on flats) and a rounder, more prominent bass that seeps into the midrange. I would not say it overwhelms the FR but I can easily see how someone else would say that if they were to listen to my Magnums with flats.
   
  At this point, I don't know if it's a major difference in the drivers from grey v4 to black v4 or just a difference in our ears/ brains. maybe some combination of the two.
   
  Either way, I remain one of the posters here who prefers the performance of the magnum over the regular Grado models in the same price range (RS1, PS500). But it's just that - a preference. A shame they're not being made anymore.


----------



## rezolver

I would not be surprised if there were differences in the builds and drivers in the Magnums. I've owned the D7000's for close to 2 years and have yet to experience, as purrin I believe it was ... put it, sharp razor blade of death in the upper FR range of the D7000.
   
  That's what I love about this hobby, so much to experiment with, so much variety. Like women and food  hahha.
   
*LCfiner*; what do you use to power your Magnums with, source and amp?
   
  Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> The last few posts here did encourage me to put bowls back on my Magnums and see if my memory was wrong but, no, _my Magnums are obviously not performing in the same manner as rezolver's_. In no way can I say that the bass overwlems the frequency range or that soundstage was lacking. Not with bowls. The sound is airy and has about as good a 3D soundstage as the PS500 had (which was quite nice for an L cush designed Grado). but my previous comments about a thin bass hold. In addition, the treble is a bit more harsh and the midrange is more thin. I am very clearly hearing a light, treble tilted sound with a thin midrange and slightly punchy bass.
> 
> Now, the sound of my magnums with flats comes close to the description of rezolver's magnums with bowls. No 3D soundstage (as I expect and am OK with once I put on flats) and a rounder, more prominent bass that seeps into the midrange. I would not say it overwhelms the FR but I can easily see how someone else would say that if they were to listen to my Magnums with flats.
> 
> ...


----------



## LCfiner

I also love the variety. that's why I've tried so many different kinds of headphones and so many different grados and grado pad combinations, too.
   
  For this recent little test, I used my desktop rig. files are 320 mp3 or 256 AAC from iTunes. DAC is HRT MS2 (will be trying an ODAC next week), amp is Burson soloist.
   
  Although, most of the time, the magnum is used with an iPod and pico amp. (it's my bedroom listening setup).


----------



## obobskivich

lcfiner said:


> Mine are the black ones with black aluminum sleeves.
> 
> I'm wondering if the shell that the driver gets put into will affect the bass in some way. Since a lot of recent impressions have come from DIY headphones and not from the symphones product (since it's not available anymore), maybe there's greater variances with wood cups, wood or plastic sleeves, different cup depths, etc.
> 
> I hate to bring up measurements in this thread but none of the Magnum variations (V1, V2, V4 etc) that have been measured have overwhelming bass boom - except for one that was placed in some martin audio deep wood cups with extra aluminum spacers and then had comfy pads placed on the drivers. I get the feeling that the custom cups can have a big effect on the sound.




Yes, the ear-cups absolutely change the sound. Just like the driver box changes how a speaker will sound. This matters even for open headphones or speakers. My understanding/theory is that Grado cans are as close to a t-line as any headphone can get, and that's why the deep pipes make them bassier. Adding spacers will move you closer to something called a 1/4 wave, and that will eventually create a mud cannon with tons of distortion outside of it's passband (but if you use a big driver and a crossover/filter, you can make some killer subwoofers with this design!). 

The drivers influence things too, of course (they can only be "so good" and no enclosure can make a driver better than it is, if that makes sense), but you can see major FR changes with adjustments or tweaks to the cups. If you want a really simple example, throw on your Grados (or any open headphone really), and put your hands over the vents. 

I think purrin measured the SR-80 free-air and in it's housing as well, as a comparison. I'm not sure where the thread for that is, but you can probably find it if you're super curious. There was a difference though (I don't remember what exactly changed, but there was a demonstrable difference).


----------



## hanglee65

how do you find the Alexandrros?


----------



## obobskivich

hanglee65 said:


> how do you find the Alexandrros?




Alessandro headphones are available from Alessandro High End Products - http://www.alessandro-products.com/main.php

Google, Bing, DuckDuckGo, Yahoo!, etc are your friend.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> Either way, I remain one of the posters here who prefers the performance of the magnum over the regular Grado models in the same price range (RS1, PS500). But it's just that - a preference. _*A shame they're not being made anymore.*_


 
   
  The drivers are still available, though, right?  I had heard stories going both ways, but the last I heard was the drivers were still available.  I haven't hear the PS-500, yet.  Interested in hearing it, though.  I'd love to hear how it goes against the HF-2.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Alessandro headphones are available from Alessandro High End Products - http://www.alessandro-products.com/main.php
> Google, Bing, DuckDuckGo, Yahoo!, etc are your friend.


 
   
  The MS-1a used to be available on eBay from one vendor out of California.  They had the option of submitting a "best offer".  Their shipping was free.  I picked up two pair for $99, each - shipped to me.


----------



## devouringone3

Hey  Obobskivich that's a nice isobaric headphone you sent there to Tyll! Isobaric means the drivers are opposed in a sealed air-chamber and controls the air of this chamber together while by vibrating in the same phase, right? Did you get this idea in this other thread where we were speaking of stacking Grados together and have the two playback the same thing? 
  Quote:  
   
  Hey guys, I'm tired of always exchanging (and charging) the 9 volts batteries my Grado HPA-1 needs, I listen to music a lot and I'd prefer keeping the batteries for portable use... So I'm commencing to look up for parts to make myself a copycat (emulation, trying to achieve better quality) of this external power supply (now that I've been trying to find and buy the official Joseph Grado one for months without any hint of success and that I gave up):

   
  What should I look for? what are the audiophile principles behind this black box and which companies manufacture the best ones for such a purpose (and that takes 100-120 AC and gives me 12 volts DC, no more no less)? Should I make a thread about it to have more qualified people look at it?
   
  The jack (*PLUG, male) is a mini-xlr one with three prongs:

   
  I guess "+", "-", and "ground"; and the cable is a four conductors headphone cable (I guess two wires are doing the "ground" together). Which cable should I take? I guess not a headphone cable like a Moon-Audio Black Dragon? I don't see the need in having four wires really, actually I might need only two in reality, though I'd like three (and have a grounded transformer). Actually I'd like to have a cable more suited to convey current and not audio signals (like a headphone cable).
   
  Finally the mini-xlr jack, which brand do you use? Rean, Switchcraft? is there anything I should know before picking one, or they're all the same?
   
  THANK YOU 
   
   
  *Edit1: I found this nice cable: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Oyaide-HPC-X35-2-5m-Cable-for-Mini-XLR-Headphone-3-5mm-Stereo-mini-mini-XLR-/290693396874?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43aead398a#ht_2465wt_1150
   
  It's a headphone cable (for AKG K702, hehe) yes but wouldn't it be good?
   
  And can I buy and send the parts to you Chris_himself so that I can purchase your awesome soldering skills service?  To solder the transformer and the cable neatly together basically. I can use a multimeter on my amp to tell you the polarities, though I've never done it (so I'd gladly take indications on how to do it, use the multimeter, etc.), lol :S I'm an electricity noob.
   
  *Edit2: I'm pretty much set on my mini-xlr choice of JACK (female), I typed "mini xlr" on mouser and took the most expensive one: http://ca.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Switchcraft/TA3FSHF/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMvlX3nhDDO4AEPV6V68YrR%252bjL%2foViojLcE%3d
   
  *Edit3: Okay I think I'll just buy the Grado AC RA-1 power supply straight from the manufacturer: http://www.lpgear.com/product/GRADORA1PS.html it's 12 V DC output, but I'll confirm with Grado that it would be compatible.
   
  I just realized I had no idea of what the mAmpere output should be :/


----------



## obobskivich

wje said:


> The MS-1a used to be available on eBay from one vendor out of California.  They had the option of submitting a "best offer".  Their shipping was free.  I picked up two pair for $99, each - shipped to me.




I thought the MS-1 were $99 from Alessandro too? http://www.alessandro-products.com/main.php?p=headphones

??




devouringone3 said:


> Hey  Obobskivich that's a nice isobaric headphone you sent there to Tyll! Isobaric means the drivers are opposed in a sealed air-chamber and controls the air of this chamber together while by vibrating in the same phase, right? Did you get this idea in this other thread where we were speaking of stacking Grados together and have the two playback the same thing?




I'll PM you.



> Hey guys, I'm tired of always exchanging the batteries inside my Grado HPA-1, so I'm commencing to look up for parts to make myself a reproduction of this external power supply (now that I've been trying to find and buy one for months without success and that I gave up):
> 
> 
> What should I look for? what are the audiophile principles behind this black box and which companies manufacture the best ones for such a purpose? that takes 100-120 AC and gives me 12 volts DC? Should I make a thread about it to have more qualified people look at it?




That box doesn't look like anything special - I'm seeing an unregulated linear wall-pack right there. They're a few bucks all day online. All you have to ask is, how many amps, and what kind of plug does it need. The plug is probably the hardest part to source. The sticker claims that's regulated, so whopie, but it doesn't list amperage. So go huge (like 4A, it won't blow anything up, the device just won't draw the excess) to prevent sag. 



> The jack is a mini-xlr one with three prongs:
> 
> 
> I guess "+", "-", and "ground"; and the cable is a four conductors headphone cable (I guess two wires are doing deserving the "ground" together). Which cable should I take? I guess not a headphone cable like a Moon-Audio Black Dragon? I don't see the need in having four wires really, actually I might need only two in reality, though I'd like three. Actually I'd like to have a cable more suited to convey current and not audio signals (like a headphone cable).
> ...




DC doesn't have ground and earth, it has positive and negative (or hot and ground). The third pin is either unused, or they have two hot leads and a common ground (which is similar to the RA-1 circuit that you can't just feed a single DC pole into, because it'll blow up the opamp) - that "dual PSU" sticker makes me nervous. I'd look for more pinout information or a schematic of what the amp wants internally - it may need +12, +12, and - all at once (you cannot just split the 12V feed to do this), as in a multi-rail PSU (they aren't expensive, don't fear). 

Regarding the cable - copper is copper. I have spools of 16-1 and 16-2, I'd whack some off of that. Or truck over to home depot if I needed 16-3 or some other configuration; they'll cut to length. There is no way this thing needs that much power so probably even 18AWG would be fine, but 16 and 14 is so cheap, so why screw with it? There is no difference in "suited to convey current" vs "audio signals" - copper is copper. And cables don't care if it's AC (audio) or DC (this). 

On the jack, get something that will fit, and beyond that, go with what you like and what will work for your needs. Don't get something that's a PITA to wire.


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





wje said:


> *The drivers are still available, though, right? * I had heard stories going both ways, but the last I heard was the drivers were still available.  I haven't hear the PS-500, yet.  Interested in hearing it, though.  I'd love to hear how it goes against the HF-2.


 
   
  yeah, last I heard drivers were still being made for the DIY crowd. (or he possibly had a bunch left over and was just selling those)
   
  But from what I've read (impressions plus measurements), a DIY Magnum won't sound the same as the original. It might still sound great but there's going to be a lot more variation.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> I thought the _*MS-1 were $99 from Alessandro too*_? http://www.alessandro-products.com/main.php?p=headphones


 
   
  Yes, you are correct.  I also believe that their shipping is free, too.  I'd have to look for my invoice - I possibly paid less ($89.00?) a pair delivered.  I know it was less than going through Allesandro, though..
   
   
   
  Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> yeah, last I heard drivers were still being made for the DIY crowd. (or he possibly had a bunch left over and was just selling those)
> 
> But from what I've read (impressions plus measurements),_* a DIY Magnum won't sound the same as the original.*_ It might still sound great but there's going to be a lot more variation.


 
   
  I've done 2 to 3 builds using various wooden cups with the Magnum drives.  The completed headphones resulted in some great sounding headphones.  In fact, I liked what I heard more than the HF-2 Grados, that I had at the time.  I do realize the Magnum is ultimately designed for the aluminum chamber and aluminum cup format.  But, it isn't a bad combination when applied to a wooden cup, too.


----------



## LCfiner

I think a solidly built DIY Magnum certainly has the capability to sound better than the HF2. The driver has less tendency for ringing than the regular Grado drivers and so will likely sound better in a wider variety of enclosures. I am definitely not surprised by that. (And this is someone who owned and loved the HF2. It's just not quite as well behaved as the Magnum with some frequencies)
   
  I didn't want to diminish the capability of a DIY phone of sounding good or great. I just think it's a shame that the baseline Magnum design isn't available anymore - even if it was just to be used a point of comparison.
   
  But, thinking about it a bit more, there's been so many different Magnum driver versions out there that the "baseline" barely exists anyway.


----------



## Twinster

wje said:


> Simon,
> 
> Welcome back !!  After all, it was you who introduced me to the Grado / wooden cup combination through the procurement of a fine pair of headphones from you.  It seems like you found a "gem" of a pair of Grados.  Congratulations.  As to the MS-Pro, I think my opinion differs a bit.  Well all have opinions, right?  To me, the MS-Pro left me unimpressed.  I was fortunate enough to be part of a user "trial" where one generous member allowed his pair to go on a bit of a road tour for a handful of us.  I was expecting a lot from a $699 pair of headphones.  Yet, the MS-Pro just didn't seem to do it for me.  I couldn't connect with it.  However, out of complete fairness, I do have to admit that at the time, I don't believe that I was using a sufficient amp and source to pair with my headphones.  Certainly, the smaller FiiO amps and paired with some of the weaker MP3 players such as the cheaper Sony offerings, is not a very good method for driving even a relatively easy headphone such as the Grado.  I would love to have another turn with the MS-Pro headphones using my current setup -- just to see how my opinion would stand today.
> 
> On the other hand, have you had a chance to hear a pair of the HF-2 headphones by Grado?




Same to you Wayne  read that you got some HF2. I never heard the HF2 but read that they have plenty of bass but not as kcontrol as the Magnum so I'm afraid I would not like them (same with PS500 ).

Regarding the MS-Pro, I remember your review and that you were not impress with them. The pair I had were vintage so I do not know if that. Add a difference but they were very nice for all acoustic music being Rock or Jazz. I also used them with distancers and G-Cush pads (salad bowl) and the soundstage with the signature was amazing. 

In my case mi was fortunate to have a great amplifier that synergyzed well with them. the new SR325 are very good too. They have decent soundstage and their bass is just right for me. Specialy with he Amperex made in Holland tube


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> That box doesn't look like anything special - I'm seeing an unregulated linear wall-pack right there. They're a few bucks all day online. All you have to ask is, how many amps, and what kind of plug does it need. The plug is probably the hardest part to source. The sticker claims that's regulated, so whopie, but it doesn't list amperage. So go huge (like 4A, it won't blow anything up, the device just won't draw the excess) to prevent sag.





> DC doesn't have ground and earth, it has positive and negative (or hot and ground). The third pin is either unused, or they have two hot leads and a common ground (which is similar to the RA-1 circuit that you can't just feed a single DC pole into, because it'll blow up the opamp) - that "dual PSU" sticker makes me nervous. I'd look for more pinout information or a schematic of what the amp wants internally - it may need +12, +12, and - all at once (you cannot just split the 12V feed to do this), as in a multi-rail PSU (they aren't expensive, don't fear).





> Regarding the cable - copper is copper. I have spools of 16-1 and 16-2, I'd whack some off of that. Or truck over to home depot if I needed 16-3 or some other configuration; they'll cut to length. There is no way this thing needs that much power so probably even 18AWG would be fine, but 16 and 14 is so cheap, so why screw with it? *There is no difference in "suited to convey current" vs "audio signals" - copper is copper*. And cables don't care if it's *AC (audio) or DC (this)*.
> On the jack, get something that will fit, and beyond that, go with what you like and what will work for your needs. Don't get something that's a PITA to wire.


 
   
  4 A? I hope you're right that it won't blow up anything, lol. It's a minimum thing, I need to have "at least" a certain quantity of current so that the amplifier can take all that she needs?
   
  Hey this box is made in Japan (apparently on the underside, but I've got no photos of that... there is only two photos of that thing on the whole internet), so it's good (and regulated). It's not those cheap ones made in China, hehe.
   
  I won't have fear, thank you Obob. I just emailed info@gradolabs.com hoping to get a reply from John , so that he can give me more information on that external Grado PSU (maybe the "pinout" like you say), and if I could use a modified version of the RA-1's power supply. I also asked if he directly had (a Joseph Grado) one lying around for sale, but that was probably vain.
   
  Thanks! I'll figure out all this stuff (basically I could call Joseph Grado as well, for the pinouts), buy the parts online, and then ask for the services of a good solderer. (No I don't want to do it myself! haha)


----------



## Twinster

@rezolver, very cool Avatar you got.  Is it Geme Simmons from Kiss?

No it's not. But I know this face??


----------



## obobskivich

wje said:


> Yes, you are correct.  I also believe that their shipping is free, too.  I'd have to look for my invoice - I possibly paid less ($89.00?) a pair delivered.  I know it was less than going through Allesandro, though..




Interesting. When I asked Alessandro about returns and so on, they said 10 day/10% restock, so I'm not really in love with their policies. 






> I've done 2 to 3 builds using various wooden cups with the Magnum drives.  The completed headphones resulted in some great sounding headphones.  In fact, I liked what I heard more than the HF-2 Grados, that I had at the time.  I do realize the Magnum is ultimately designed for the aluminum chamber and aluminum cup format.  But, it isn't a bad combination when applied to a wooden cup, too.




I'm kind of curious about this - hypothetically speaking aluminum and sealed wood (like the RS-1 or any of the lacquer stuff from Headphile) should behave identically at HF, and minimally different at LF and ULF; I'm curious about differences in cup shape vs composition. 



lcfiner said:


> I think a solidly built DIY Magnum certainly has the capability to sound better than the HF2. The driver has less tendency for ringing than the regular Grado drivers and so will likely sound better in a wider variety of enclosures. I am definitely not surprised by that. (And this is someone who owned and loved the HF2. It's just not quite as well behaved as the Magnum with some frequencies)
> 
> I didn't want to diminish the capability of a DIY phone of sounding good or great. I just think it's a shame that the baseline Magnum design isn't available anymore - even if it was just to be used a point of comparison.
> 
> But, thinking about it a bit more, there's been so many different Magnum driver versions out there that the "baseline" barely exists anyway.




Where would one get a Magnum driver? Just e-mail Symphones? Or FS/FT board? 



devouringone3 said:


> 4 A? I hope you're right that it won't blow up anything, lol. It's a minimum thing, I need to have "at least" a certain quantity of current so that the amplifier can take all that she needs?




Yes it's a minimum. So the amp will need X current, as long as your power supply can provide X or greater, it's fine. Honestly you could rig the thing to run off of your PC's SMPS if you really wanted (depending on how good that is, it's probably going to outspec most consumer products). 

I wouldn't go too insane though - if you hook up something like my computer's PSU (that gives you 64A 12V) it's going to be very inefficient. You can probably just salvage a wallpack from a phone charger or some other CE toy that uses 12V (12V is very common). 



> Hey this box is made in Japan (apparently on the underside, but I've got no photos of that... there is only two photos of that thing on the whole internet), so it's good (and regulated). It's not those cheap ones made in China, hehe.




Meh. It's still probably quite cheap. That isn't necessarily a bad thing though - as long as it does its job. 



> I won't have fear, thank you Obob. I just emailed info@gradolabs.com hoping to get a reply from John , so that he can give me more information on that external Grado PSU (maybe the "pinout" like you say), and if I could use a modified version of the RA-1's power supply. I also asked if he directly had (a Joseph Grado) one lying around for sale, but that was probably vain.




Yeah, it's very possible that it requires two 12V rails (like the RA1 does), but without a solid pinout it's hard to say. Once you know how that XLR is wired, it's easy-peasy to extrapolate to a new PSU. It may just be that one pin is cold though, and in that case any 12V driver will be fine. 



> Thanks! I'll figure out all this stuff (basically I could call Joseph Grado as well, for the pinouts), buy the parts online, and then ask for the services of a good solderer. (No I don't want to do it myself! haha)




Would also work. Really not a hard project to reterminate a wall-pack or molex rig either (and to be completely honest with you, if it was me, you'd see wirenuts and a ziptie or two and I'd call it a day - I power my dog's automatic feeder with such a rig using an old Nokia charger). 

LMK what they say.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> I wouldn't go too insane though - if you hook up something like my computer's PSU (that gives you 64A 12V) it's going to be very inefficient. You can probably just salvage a wallpack from a phone charger or some other CE toy that uses 12V (12V is very common).
> Meh. It's still probably quite cheap. That isn't necessarily a bad thing though - as long as it does its job.
> Yeah, it's very possible that it requires two 12V rails (like the RA1 does), but without a solid pinout it's hard to say. Once you know how that XLR is wired, it's easy-peasy to extrapolate to a new PSU. It may just be that one pin is cold though, and in that case any 12V driver will be fine.
> Would also work. Really not a hard project to reterminate a wall-pack or molex rig either (and to be completely honest with you, if it was me, you'd see wirenuts and a ziptie or two and I'd call it a day - I power my dog's automatic feeder with such a rig using an old Nokia charger).
> LMK what they say.


 
   
  Alright I know where to focus my attention now!
   
  Can you extrapolate it with those pictures of some of the internals of the amplifier?
 (don't hesitate to click to enlarge)


   



   
  It's just one pair of capacitors for both the battery and the PSU fed operation. In front I can easily recognize the ALPS pot., the custom 6.35 mm TRS jack, the off/stand-by/on switch and the two battery indicator red LEDs, from front to back, and on the back it's a pair of RCA, a mini-xlr jack, and a switch for selection of current source; all that I can't figure out is what's in the middle under that black metal plate.


----------



## Chris_Himself

He's still selling V4 drivers, I just landed a pair for somebody.


----------



## parbaked

> all that I can't figure out is what's in the middle under that black metal plate.


 
  That's where they hide the secret sauce...


----------



## rezolver

*Twinster*; that is Krzysztof Cugowski from the band Budka Suflera. Is that the name you were thinking of?
   
  Quote: 





twinster said:


> @rezolver, very cool Avatar you got.  Is it Geme Simmons from Kiss?
> No it's not. But I know this face??


----------



## Twinster

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> That's where they hide the secret sauce...


 
   
   
  Here's what's under that plate:
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


----------



## desertblues

LMAO


----------



## Twinster

rezolver said:


> *Twinster*; that is Krzysztof Cugowski from the band Budka Suflera. Is that the name you were thinking of?




Wow! No it was not the name at all. But thank you for the reply. The avatar still cool


----------



## Twinster

Couple weeks ago I was fortunate to strike a deal on some old Grado SR325 all black Aluminium cup made in mid 90's. They were in a bad shape with a defective cable, broken gimbal and no decent pads (for the model comfy pads not my favorite choice).

I came interested on the SR325 after reading the excellent review from Kite7 On his vintage Black SR325 & SR125.[=http://www.head-fi.org/t/549243/vintage-black-grado-sr325-gold-lettering-review-vs-vintage-sr125-rs1][/]. I know my SR325 don't have the gold lettering and that they don't have the trasition driver but for the price I paided I took the chance. Am I happy I did 

When I received the SR325 they needed to be clean. The had old HD414 pads that were starting to desintagrate in pieces and were ery dusty. Also only one side was working but they had no sign of modification. The previous owner was the original buyer and had confirmed to me that they were stock. 

After a good cleanup I decide to remove the original faulty cable and install a newer Grado Fat 8 wires cable and put on the comfy pads that came with them as spare pads and gave them a listen. At that first moment listening from my iPhone no amp I knew I would like these old Grado.

The fat cable was just for testing cause it's only about 3 feets long and I needed longer so I was debating on installing a Grado cable removed from a previous SR225 or just make a new cable fom parts laying around the bench. I ended up using a Starquad Mogami extension I had made in the past with a Neutrik Gold connector. I had to remove the rubber sleeve on the cable to fit it in the nylon sleeve size I had around.

I also made a new headband using some black leather and red felt. The original headband was made of leather but was very dry. 

Ok enough of the physical aspect and get to the sound would you :rolleyes:

I've been listening to the SR325 for the pass 3 days. Tried them with my analog setup with my turntable and my MAD EAR+ amplifier and it was just Great experience. I do not have any other Grado to do direct comparaison but just from memory I do not remember the SR225, SR325i, MS2 & Magnum V4 gaving me this appreciation on my music session. I'm not very good with the audiophile term to describe the sound but I can appreciate good music reproduction and music involment when I do. they only other Grado I didn't mention is the MS-Pro and I'm still not sure based on memory but the difference is that I was using the MS-Pro with G-Cush pads ala MS-Ultimate setup and they were also very special.

All I can say is the they have great treble not too hot with amazing level of details, the MIDs are great with reproducing vocals of Jack Johnson and Dave Matthews like Grado are good for and were I'm very impress is with their Bass. It's fast, tight and have great impact just the way I personally like it. For me it's the best balanced 

I have not use my Beyer T1 since I tried the Grado. I'm not saying that they will replaced them because the T1 are very good headphone with an amazing balanced signature and wide soundstage but I was craving for a more intimate sound that only Grado can do and these old Grado SR325 just hit the right cord for me.

Sorry for the long blah blah but I thought I needed to share this new gem with the Grado Fans. 

Thanks!


----------



## Focker

Nice   
   
  I say make room for both the T1s and the 325s...that's how I roll


----------



## wje

Quote: 





twinster said:


> Couple weeks ago _*I was fortunate to strike a deal on some old Grado SR325 all black Aluminium cup made in mid 90's*_. They were in a bad shape with a defective cable, broken gimbal and no decent pads (for the model comfy pads not my favorite choice).


 
   
  Simon,
   
  That was a very good treasure find.  Being that the gimbal was broken, the pads were rotting and the leather headband was all dry, might be the reason for some other individuals easily passing over the fine Grados that now belong to you.  I've always been very, very interested in that particular SR-325 - the original one, just as you described with the black cups.  I spent some time on the Grado Wiki page and read through the table of the SR-325, which is where I learned about the origination of the SR-325, and how it evolved.  I did own the SR-325i, which happened to be in the form of the gold cups, and was the 50th anniversary edition for Grado.  To me, the sound was OK, but not great.  However, I'll still have to mark that with a * note * that I didn't own them at the same time I owned better source gear and amps, as I have today.
   
  But, I would love to own a pair of original SR-325, just as you have found.   I'm sure they're out there - probably buried in drawers and not being used.
   
  Also, I'm watching an area where there is a pair of SR-325i Grados listed with the Symphones v.2 upgrade applied to them.  The deal is, the idividual lives in my metro region.  The starting price for the auction is "good" - and that's about what I'd love to pay for them.  The auction ends later tonight and there are no other bids on the headphones as of yet.  The item that worries me, though is that the auction probably has a reserve tied to it.  And, until a bid is submitted, we'll never know if a reserve is there.  Or, I guess I could just message the seller and find out if he has a reserve tied to the auction, and I don't feel that asking such a question would be out of line.  There is no "Buy It Now" option, either.
   
  I think I should read up on some reviews of the Symphones / Magnum v.2 upgrade and see how there were viewed and interpreted by others.  Also, I'm not sure at which version Rhydon started to use his own drivers, as opposed to re-working the existing SR-325 drivers via a "cone treatment" process.  Additionally, I'm wondering if anyone has every sent a message to Rhydon asking if he has any SR-325 drivers that would be available for sale?  Or, when he performs his $399 worth of magic, does the original drivers get returned to the buyer?  I'm quite sure if he has held onto drivers through the modding stages, he might have some of the "orginal" SR-325 drivers, which might be the magical drivers that are in your version with the black cups.
   
  Time to investigate ...


----------



## wje

Quote: 





focker said:


> Nice
> 
> I say make room for both the T1s and the 325s...that's how I roll


 
   
  Very true.  I'm all for various headphones that can "comliment" each other.  Having a single pair would just seem dull and boring.  I think that this might have been what led to me taking of bit of a sabbatical from Grado.  I just had a desire to try some other paths via Fostex, HifiMAN, Sennheiser, etc.  But, I did keep the license plate frame on the rear of my car: *I'd Rather Be Listening to My Grados*.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





wje said:


> Very true.  I'm all for various headphones that can "comliment" each other.  Having a single pair would just seem dull and boring.  I think that this might have been what led to me taking of bit of a sabbatical from Grado.  I just had a desire to try some other paths via Fostex, HifiMAN, Sennheiser, etc.  But, I did keep the license plate frame on the rear of my car: *I'd Rather Be Listening to My Grados*.


 
   
  haha, I need to get a plate like that...
   
  And I totally agree....the best advice I have received since going down the headphone path was to have a variety of gear to play with...it helped me a ton, cause when I was trying to decide which headphones to buy as my first "real" pair back late last year, it was really stressing me out trying to make a decision. Then I had someone tell me to take a look at how many people tend to have a few pair instead of just one and it totally changed my perspective. So now I have a pretty good rotation going among the Grado 500s and 80s, the Beyer T1s and 1350s, and my Atrio IEMs. If my taste was such that only the flagship models could satisfy me sonically, I might be in some trouble....but thankfully I can find plenty of enjoyment from something like the $99 SR80s just as well as I can the $1295 T1s. I never feel as if I'm tied down to just one option, and I don't ever feel pressure when it comes to making a purchase.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





focker said:


> haha, I need to get a plate like that...


 
   
  Actually, there's a company out of New York that makes them custom.  You work with their on-line graphic interface to select your font / letter size and arrange the characters how you want them to appear on the final product.  What you end up receiving is just what  you created via the on-line tool.  The plate frame itself is stamped black metal and the lettering is all professionally arranged and set into place onto the plate frame.  The cost was about $19.00 + a few dollars shipping.  I've had mine a few years and none of the letters are peeling.  It is holding up well.
   
   
  Simon, Being that you located the SR-325 (originals), I wonder when Graodo and Allesandro formed their relationship?  If one were to check the following listing out, it is for a pair of Allesandro MS-2 headphones, which are the original MS-2, with the slightly smaller cups.  I suspect this is the direct comparison to the original Grado SR-325, but with some variation in the driver as typically occurs with the Allesandros.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/619658/grado-alessandro-ms2


----------



## devouringone3

Vintage Grado headphones, let's say pre-RS1, so 1996 and under (and the first couple of RS1 too) might not be as, detailed, extended and bassy as a PS-500 or -1000, but they certainly have a smoother and more "balanced" sound. A lot less 100 Hz bass hump and no harshness in the highs (in two words: less U-shaped)... My 2005 SR-325i is definitely U-shaped compared to a HP-1000 or a vintage RS-1.
   
  I wasn't sure if I liked my vintage RS-1, but now I'm sure. I love it. I don't want it to break to not have to send it and have its drivers replaced by those of a RS-1i.
   
  It's not as fast and detailed as the HP-1000, but it's definitely bassier, highsier, and maybe a bit more extended too once you get past the "accentuation"; both very smooth, and the HP-1000 is the mid-champion, and is less grainier than any other Grado (so much it's fast)... so it's a return of the "fun, musical and accentuated" (RS-1) versus "boring, analytical and neutral" dilemma (HP-1000).


----------



## obobskivich

devouringone3 said:


> Alright I know where to focus my attention now!
> 
> Can you extrapolate it with those pictures of some of the internals of the amplifier?




Not really. 

If I get a chance I can ask someone who might be better able to than I, but where I'm at is "I see nothing but metalwork and the back of a PC board - what do you expect?" and I'm guessing that's the response I'll get. 



> It's just one pair of capacitors for both the battery and the PSU fed operation. In front I can easily recognize the ALPS pot., the custom 6.35 mm TRS jack, the off/stand-by/on switch and the two battery indicator red LEDs, from front to back, and on the back it's a pair of RCA, a mini-xlr jack, and a switch for selection of current source; all that I can't figure out is what's in the middle under that black metal plate.




My guess is the plate is a shield for the opamp that drives the thing. Just a guess.

On the power feed, can you trace out how the batteries versus the DC jack feed into the [whatever]? 




wje said:


> Actually, there's a company out of New York that makes them custom.  You work with their on-line graphic interface to select your font / letter size and arrange the characters how you want them to appear on the final product.  What you end up receiving is just what  you created via the on-line tool.  The plate frame itself is stamped black metal and the lettering is all professionally arranged and set into place onto the plate frame.  The cost was about $19.00 + a few dollars shipping.  I've had mine a few years and none of the letters are peeling.  It is holding up well.


 

Link. Link now.  

Also would it be weird if I had different ones on the front and back of my car? 



> Simon, Being that you located the SR-325 (originals), I wonder when Graodo and Allesandro formed their relationship?  If one were to check the following listing out, it is for a pair of Allesandro MS-2 headphones, which are the original MS-2, with the slightly smaller cups.  I suspect this is the direct comparison to the original Grado SR-325, but with some variation in the driver as typically occurs with the Allesandros.




I think they got together post-2000, but beyond that I have no idea. They post-date the SR-325i though. 




devouringone3 said:


> It's not as fast and detailed as the HP-1000, but it's definitely bassier, highsier, and maybe a bit more extended too once you get past the "accentuation"; both very smooth, and the HP-1000 is the mid-champion, and is less grainier than any other Grado (so much it's fast)... so it's a return of the *"fun, musical and accentuated" (RS-1) versus "boring, analytical and neutral" dilemma (HP-1000).*




Sounds like the RS-1i versus the ESP/950...kinda want to try the HP-1000 just to know, but I'm not multiple-thousands-of-dollars curious.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





wje said:


> Actually, there's a company out of New York that makes them custom.  You work with their on-line graphic interface to select your font / letter size and arrange the characters how you want them to appear on the final product.  What you end up receiving is just what  you created via the on-line tool.  The plate frame itself is stamped black metal and the lettering is all professionally arranged and set into place onto the plate frame.  The cost was about $19.00 + a few dollars shipping.  I've had mine a few years and none of the letters are peeling.  It is holding up well.


 
   
  linky?


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





wje said:


> _*"Just When I Thought I Was Out ... They Pulled Me Back In Again"*_


 
   
_Last thing I remember, I was
 Running for the door
 I had to find the passage back
 To the place I was before
 "Relax, " said the night man,
 "We are programmed to receive.
 You can check-out any time you like,
 But you can never leave! " _


----------



## wje

Quote: 





focker said:


> linky?


 
http://plateframesonline.com/page/custom_license_plate_frames_all?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=august62012
   
  or, http://plateframesonline.com  --- Use the coupon code "*save20*" to get 20% off your order until Sept. 1st.  In my gallery, I have a picture of my frame.  The picture isn't a great one, but you can see what I have.
   
  Also, I pulled up the design that I created when I had mine built.  I can share this design by e-mail if someone wants to use the same template for their order.


----------



## Twinster

kneeljung said:


> _Last thing I remember, I was
> 
> Running for the door
> 
> ...




Very true indeed.


----------



## Twinster

kneeljung said:


> _Last thing I remember, I was
> 
> Running for the door
> 
> ...




Very true indeed.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





wje said:


> http://plateframesonline.com/page/custom_license_plate_frames_all?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=august62012
> 
> or, http://plateframesonline.com  --- Use the coupon code "*save20*" to get 20% off your order until Sept. 1st.  In my gallery, I have a picture of my frame.  The picture isn't a great one, but you can see what I have.
> 
> Also, I pulled up the design that I created when I had mine built.  I can share this design by e-mail if someone wants to use the same template for their order.


 
   
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Twinster

wje said:


> Simon, Being that you located the SR-325 (originals), I wonder when Graodo and Allesandro formed their relationship?  If one were to check the following listing out, it is for a pair of Allesandro MS-2 headphones, which are the original MS-2, with the slightly smaller cups.  I suspect this is the direct comparison to the original Grado SR-325, but with some variation in the driver as typically occurs with the Allesandros.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/619658/grado-alessandro-ms2




Hey Wayne, I do not know when They Grado started making the Allessandro. The cups look to be the same shape.


----------



## Twinster

wje said:


> Simon, Being that you located the SR-325 (originals), I wonder when Graodo and Allesandro formed their relationship?  If one were to check the following listing out, it is for a pair of Allesandro MS-2 headphones, which are the original MS-2, with the slightly smaller cups.  I suspect this is the direct comparison to the original Grado SR-325, but with some variation in the driver as typically occurs with the Allesandros.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/619658/grado-alessandro-ms2




Hey Wayne, I do not know when Grado started making the Allessandro. The cups look to be the same shape. I search on Wiki but no date listed.


----------



## Chris_Himself

You know how you guys are always looking for a cheap place to buy quality DIY wire and for the last year I've been referring you to Homegrown Audio for their copper and silver?
   
  I completely forgot until now that Moon Audio sells their stuff for $10 a foot for copper, 18 for silver. You literally cannot beat that for a brand name cable. You just have to strip one end and then terminate it both ways and you have a complete cable.
   
http://www.moon-audio.com/diy-audio-parts/audio-wire.html?p=2


----------



## MuppetFace

​ One of my favorite pairings, the HP1000 HP2 and Zana Deux SE....​  ​  ​   
   
​  ​ ​  ​   
   
 ​ [size=medium]....Aural love.[/size]​


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> ​ One of my favorite pairings, the HP1000 HP2 and Zana Deux SE....​  ​  ​
> 
> ​  ​ ​  ​
> 
> ​ [size=medium]....Aural love.[/size]​


 
  Pretty.  I can just smell the burning foam.


----------



## Gwarmi

My tumultuous on and off love affair with the Eddie Current Zana Deux SE will never end 
   
   I really do intend some day to add one to the collection as a complement to the V200, that or one of those ultra rare ECP Audio DSHA-1's.
   
   Only query being that many report that the stock gain setting even on low is a little too much for Grado headphones, is this something
   that Craig Uthus can rectify if noted when ordering?
   
   Would not want something like the RSA Raptor - beautiful transparent, clean amp, but the amount of gain is just nuts.
   I don't know anyone can turn beyond 10 o clock using any headphone of choice.


----------



## MuppetFace

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> I can just smell the burning foam.


 
   
  The amp is off.


----------



## obobskivich

gwarmi said:


> My tumultuous on and off love affair with the Eddie Current Zana Deux SE will never end
> 
> I really do intend some day to add one to the collection as a complement to the V200, that or one of those ultra rare ECP Audio DSHA-1's.
> 
> ...




I don't know if they can modify the gain for you, but an impedance adapter would also knock it down a bit in principle. The fairly stable nature of the Grado drivers would mean you wouldn't lose anything either way as well. Just attenuation.


----------



## NZtechfreak

I suppose I should post here, owning and loving the GS1000i and I'm still contemplating getting an RS1i to get that more typical Grado sound (I listen to a lot of rock/metal, which I certainly enjoy with the GS1000i, but for those genres I find it hard to go past the classic Grado sound).
   
  As it happens I do have a chance to get some brand new, still warrantied, RS2is. Do you think that would be worthwhile, going down to a cheaper set of 'classic' Grados given my use-case for them is somewhat more limited and considering I already have some other excellent headphones? Money is no issue at all, just whether the value proposition is so out of whack as to make it a better idea to get the RS2i (for reference I have the GS1000i, LCD-2, T5p, and AKG Q701 otherwise). Might be relevant to point out that I really liked the 325is on a brief audition, I know many struggle with their brightness, but a bit of brightness tends to suit me since I miss out a little in the highs (some high frequency hearing loss thanks to guitar and concerts). Didn't listen long enough to see whether the brightness would be fatiguing.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> Pretty.  I can just smell the burning foam.


 
  Those are some very nice HP-1000i


----------



## semicoln

Hello all,

I'm a n00b with a pair of Porta Pros and Sennheiser PX 100-IIs but I've been intrigued reading about Grado. I started looking at the SR60i but read that the SR80i has deeper bass. Since the music I listen to consists of a lot of electronic and some hip hop (also rock, especially live rock), the improved bass sounds like a reason to pick the SR-80i. I'm also thinking of switching to bowl pads right up front. I'd like to stay below $150. Should I be looking elsewhere or are the Grados worth a shot for my intended use?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





semicoln said:


> Hello all,
> I'm a n00b with a pair of Porta Pros and Sennheiser PX 100-IIs but I've been intrigued reading about Grado. I started looking at the SR60i but read that the SR80i has deeper bass. Since the music I listen to consists of a lot of electronic and some hip hop (also rock, especially live rock), the improved bass sounds like a reason to pick the SR-80i. I'm also thinking of switching to bowl pads right up front. I'd like to stay below $150. Should I be looking elsewhere or are the Grados worth a shot for my intended use?


 
   
  I'll recommend Grados to anyone I can, but if your focus is mostly electronica and hip-hop, I don't think they'll quite do it for you. Grado bass is very clean, but not much sub-bass and you won't really get a lot of "thump" with them. For live rock they would be perfect...I've re-discovered several of my live albums because the Grados just bring them to life. But I'd probably be doing you a disservice by recommending them for the type of music you prefer most.


----------



## obobskivich

Not to be contrary, but I really enjoyed my SR-225, and regularly enjoy my RS-1, with electronica and techno, as well as the bits of hip-hop/rap that I listen to. I think that the "bassy headphone for bassy music" notion is an equation for a headache. :basshead: 

That said, if you like a lot of down-low thunder, I think Grado may not be the place to look - see Gwarmi's comments about the RS-1 and PS-500 to get a deeper idea of what you're getting into.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





nztechfreak said:


> I suppose I should post here, owning and loving the GS1000i and I'm still contemplating getting an RS1i to get that more typical Grado sound (I listen to a lot of rock/metal, which I certainly enjoy with the GS1000i, but for those genres I find it hard to go past the classic Grado sound).
> 
> As it happens I do have a chance to get some brand new, still warrantied, RS2is. Do you think that would be worthwhile, going down to a cheaper set of 'classic' Grados given my use-case for them is somewhat more limited and considering I already have some other excellent headphones? Money is no issue at all, just whether the value proposition is so out of whack as to make it a better idea to get the RS2i (for reference I have the GS1000i, LCD-2, T5p, and AKG Q701 otherwise). Might be relevant to point out that I really liked the 325is on a brief audition, I know many struggle with their brightness, but a bit of brightness tends to suit me since I miss out a little in the highs (some high frequency hearing loss thanks to guitar and concerts). Didn't listen long enough to see whether the brightness would be fatiguing.


 
   
  GS1k are the basshead RS-1's with soundstage and increased comfort.

 The RS-1 is the purest Grado sound IMO because it's sound presence is still light and airy but the tone is warm and inviting with nice treble fuzz.. even at that level it's still there. It's not distortion, but it sounds like my other headphones with a nice tube amp just plugged into whatever.

 The GS-1k has the same tone, but the sound delivery is dramatically different due to the large sound chamber that exists both from the headphone pads and the physical cups themselves.


----------



## socks2sound

I've got a quick question. 

 So I've finally encountered the "rattle" on my grado SR60's, and low and behold, yes there was hair in the drivers. After painstakingly removing the hairs however, I've noticed this with certain songs in the bass to mid frequencies that the "rattle" persists and even makes the music from the driver go in and out. By the way, this problem only occurs with the left channel. 

 I've been thinking that maybe it's a cable problem since there is a break in the cable that exposes the wires, but now I'm not too sure. Is there anything I can do to alleviate this problem or would I have to send it in to Grado to fix?


----------



## MuppetFace

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Those are some very nice HP-1000i


 
   
  They're NOS HP2s, but not the upgraded "i" version (no Joe Grado mods yet). I'm thinking about sending them in for the upgrades tho.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





socks2sound said:


> I've got a quick question.
> 
> So I've finally encountered the "rattle" on my grado SR60's, and low and behold, yes there was hair in the drivers. After painstakingly removing the hairs however, I've noticed this with certain songs in the bass to mid frequencies that the "rattle" persists and even makes the music from the driver go in and out. By the way, this problem only occurs with the left channel.
> 
> I've been thinking that maybe it's a cable problem since there is a break in the cable that exposes the wires, but now I'm not too sure. Is there anything I can do to alleviate this problem or would I have to send it in to Grado to fix?


 
   
  You probably still have hairs or a crease in the plastic film over the drivers. If it's driving you nuts, just do what I did and rip off the cloth. If anything that thing keeps the hair from coming out, not going in. With a small set of tweezers and blowing in there after the cloth is gone you can get rid of the most stubborn of hairs.
   
  ..I'm now realizing this sounds like a hair trimmer ad.
   
  You can send it in and I don't think they really charge you anything for it. It's what happens when the drivers are that close to the head.
   
   


muppetface said:


> They're NOS HP2s, but not the upgraded "i" version (no Joe Grado mods yet). I'm thinking about sending them in for the upgrades tho.


 
   
  If you're sending them in for tuning, definitely pick up a cable for them from your favorite cable guy. 
   
  They do the labor in-house and stand behind their work which is really nice. I got my RS-2's recabled that way by them and the service was excellent.


----------



## socks2sound

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> You probably still have hairs or a crease in the plastic film over the drivers. If it's driving you nuts, just do what I did and rip off the cloth. If anything that thing keeps the hair from coming out, not going in. With a small set of tweezers and blowing in there after the cloth is gone you can get rid of the most stubborn of hairs.
> 
> ..I'm now realizing this sounds like a hair trimmer ad.
> 
> ...


 
  Yeah...then I'll probably have to send it in. I've already torn off the cloth over both drivers when I got them and the noise only comes from the left. I probably hit the diaphragm by accident when I took out that hair and didn't notice. :/

 Does Grado fix up modded cans anyways? That rattle just bugs the hell out of me. 

 List of mods:
 >All holes vented
 >Chambers damped with felt
 >magnet damped with felt button
 >cloth removed
 >Rolled up socks as pads
 >Manta Headband


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





socks2sound said:


> Yeah...then I'll probably have to send it in. I've already torn off the cloth over both drivers when I got them and the noise only comes from the left. I probably hit the diaphragm by accident when I took out that hair and didn't notice. :/
> 
> Does Grado fix up modded cans anyways? That rattle just bugs the hell out of me.
> 
> ...


 
   
  If it's outside of warranty they still fix anything actually.
   
  Every time somebody says diaphragm I can't help thinking about the contraceptive LOL


----------



## socks2sound

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> If it's outside of warranty they still fix anything actually.
> 
> Every time somebody says diaphragm I can't help thinking about the contraceptive LOL


 
  Strangely enough, so do I. That, and Duodenum or maybe I've read way too many Deadpool comics. 

 Anyways, thank you all so much for the info, I'll send it in to Grado tomorrow then.


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





socks2sound said:


> Yeah...then I'll probably have to send it in. I've already torn off the cloth over both drivers when I got them and the noise only comes from the left. I probably hit the diaphragm by accident when I took out that hair and didn't notice. :/
> 
> Does Grado fix up modded cans anyways? That rattle just bugs the hell out of me.
> 
> ...


 
  If you do send them in take some of the mods off if you feel like it lol.
  There may have been an old tip once of blowing out the driver from the grill side but idk if that will work (or if it's bad for it).


----------



## obobskivich

posam said:


> If you do send them in take some of the mods off if you feel like it lol.
> There may have been an old tip once of blowing out the driver from the grill side but idk if that will work (or if it's bad for it).




You can damage the diaphragm/cone/etc if you put too much pressure against it, but blowing it out may work in this scenario.


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> You can damage the diaphragm/cone/etc if you put too much pressure against it, but blowing it out may work in this scenario.


 
  Worth a try if you are gonna replace it otherwise I would imagine.


----------



## obobskivich

posam said:


> Worth a try if you are gonna replace it otherwise I would imagine.




Yeah. Just don't get too aggressive with the air pressure (e.g. don't use your shop-vac for this one).


----------



## KneelJung

NT


----------



## socks2sound

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> You can damage the diaphragm/cone/etc if you put too much pressure against it, but blowing it out may work in this scenario.


 
  Yeah, I've already done that, but the rattle still persists on some songs. Plus, I've already sent them in, with all the mods removed of course. Thank you for the help though. 

 I love the Grado sound and if I have to wait a while to fix whatever problems happen, I'd be more than willing to wait.


----------



## dorino

Sending them in is a good way to fix it. That ratttle is annoying.


----------



## CrystalT

I remember a past thread, someone mentioning one of the discontinued circumaural HD models having pads that fit on to grados unmodded (not 414)

Anyone remember? I've spent all day searching threads, and can't find it. :'(

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## desertblues

I'm continually amazed at the sq of the PS500's! I have not heard a better 'phone for acoustic music: I am listening to a Jorma Kaukonen album "Blue Country Heart" and it's like these guys are playing in my house! Each instrument is heard in it's own space, talk about soundstage! I'm sure that Mazda 5751 tube has something to do with it, but this is more than I even expected. It's not just strings either, my jazz faves have taken on a new life with the 500's.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





desertblues said:


> I'm continually amazed at the sq of the PS500's! I have not heard a better 'phone for acoustic music: I am listening to a Jorma Kaukonen album "Blue Country Heart" and it's like these guys are playing in my house! Each instrument is heard in it's own space, talk about soundstage! I'm sure that Mazda 5751 tube has something to do with it, but this is more than I even expected. It's not just strings either, my jazz faves have taken on a new life with the 500's.


 
   
  Yep, they bring certain types of music to life...it's pretty remarkable (and enjoyable!)
   
  I've been seekign out some good live albums just because of the 500s. I never expected a pair of headphones to be able to do this.


----------



## desertblues

Quote: 





focker said:


> Yep, they bring certain types of music to life...it's pretty remarkable (and enjoyable!)
> 
> I've been seekign out some good live albums just because of the 500s. I never expected a pair of headphones to be able to do this.


 
   
  I've noticed the upgrade with live recordings too. Recently got a live Gerry Mulligan set on a German label (JazzHaus) recorded in 1977 with some backing musicians I never heard of - it's sublime (very well recorded).


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





desertblues said:


> I've noticed the upgrade with live recordings too. Recently got a live Gerry Mulligan set on a German label (JazzHaus) recorded in 1977 with some backing musicians I never heard of - it's sublime (very well recorded).


 
   
  Nice...that's one way I'll actually listen to music that I ordinarily probably wouldn't care for. There is this Jazz station on my TuneIn radio app that someone on another site suggested...some of the tracks they play are live, and wow do they sound good. You know how the tone of certain instruments has this "body" to it in real life? Like the resonance of something like an upright bass or maybe a male vocal? The Grados seem to preserve that...it's very impressive. I don't hear it the same way on my other headphones. My T1s can get the tone pretty close to accurate, but the Grados take it a step further.


----------



## parbaked

Does anyone know when Grado made the first Music Series headphones for Alessandro?


----------



## desertblues

Quote: 





focker said:


> Nice...that's one way I'll actually listen to music that I ordinarily probably wouldn't care for. There is this Jazz station on my TuneIn radio app that someone on another site suggested...some of the tracks they play are live, and wow do they sound good. You know how the tone of certain instruments has this "body" to it in real life? Like the resonance of something like an upright bass or maybe a male vocal? The Grados seem to preserve that...it's very impressive. I don't hear it the same way on my other headphones. My T1s can get the tone pretty close to accurate, but the Grados take it a step further.


 
   
  Yes, I know exactly what you mean. Upright bass or double bass is incredible with the 500's - particularly bowed. I have been listening to a lot of bluegrass-derived music (newgrass?) which uses bowed bass and violin to great effect.


----------



## CrystalT

crystalt said:


> I remember a past thread, someone mentioning one of the discontinued circumaural HD models having pads that fit on to grados unmodded (not 414)
> 
> Anyone remember? I've spent all day searching threads, and can't find it. :'(
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2




Anyone ?

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Twinster

crystalt said:


> I remember a past thread, someone mentioning one of the discontinued circumaural HD models having pads that fit on to grados unmodded (not 414)
> Anyone remember? I've spent all day searching threads, and can't find it. :'(
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2




HD 485 as per this link

http://www.head-fi.org/t/524252/grado-325i-woodies-swbf2cheater-earpad-mod-56k-warning


----------



## Twinster

Here's a link for the pads. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Replacement-Ear-pads-SENNHEISER-HD485-Ear-cushions-Earpad-Foam-Cover-/200782747270#ht_543wt_689


----------



## Heathen999

I am finally back with another set of Grado's. I opted for the SR80i's this time around and so far I couldnt be happier with them. 
   
  I originally bought a set of 325i's back in March, but they had a defective cable and had to be returned. The store where I bought them didnt have any more stock, so I just opted for the refund. I really liked them and have been missing the Grado sound every since. I didnt think it would take this long to get another set but it seemed like everytime I decided on getting a new set something came up and I didnt get them. A little over a week ago (maybe 2 now) I decided what the heck I will try out the SR80i's and go from there. So far I am very impressed with these, especially for the price point. 
   
  Glad to have a Grado back in my line-up again!!


----------



## Focker

Nice to have you back! 
   
  The 80s rule...fantastic phones for 99 bucks


----------



## haquocdung

What do you suggest me to buy as a long keeper handphone for Grado
   
  SR60
  SR80
  SR125
  SR225
  SR325
  [size=small]Alessandro MS1.[/size]
   
  I would love to add the PS500 in the list, but it's exceed my budget so far.


----------



## LCfiner

I would suggest the Alessandro MS2 instead of the 325i (same price).


----------



## unkle

Quote: 





haquocdung said:


> What do you suggest me to buy as a long keeper handphone for Grado
> 
> SR60
> SR80
> ...


 
   
  Alessandro MS1i, best bang for the buck!


----------



## elvergun

Quote: 





haquocdung said:


> What do you suggest me to buy as a long keeper handphone for Grado
> 
> SR60
> SR80
> ...


 
   
   
  How about the Alessandro MS2?   I bought mine back in 2004...so you could say that, at least in my case, they are long keepers.
   
  The problem with the MS2 is that they sound so good that people usually get the upgrade bug and end up buying a higher end Alessandro or Grado (or they do the Magnum upgrade).


----------



## haquocdung

elvergun said:


> How about the Alessandro MS2?   I bought mine back in 2004...so you could say that, at least in my case, they are long keepers.
> 
> The problem with the MS2 is that they sound so good that people usually get the upgrade bug and end up buying a higher end Alessandro or Grado (or they do the Magnum upgrade).


 
  They dont have it at the store that I buy.


----------



## elvergun

Quote: 





haquocdung said:


> They dont have it at the store that I buy.


 

 Hmm, then I'm not sure.
   
  My upgrade path went like this SR60>SR125>MS-2. 
   
   
  I have never listened to the SR225 or the SR325, but this is what I can deduct by reading about Grados over the years:
   
  1) Many say SR225 is the best bang for the buck.
  2) Even though the MS2 is based on the SR325, there are differences.  I see many SR325s on the sales forums and few MS2s.  Perhaps more people buy new SR325s than MS2 (and that is why you see more for sale) ...or perhaps the highs of the SR325s bother new owners so much that they end up selling them.   
   
  If I was in your shoes, I think I would buy the SR225 or the MS1.  Is there a place where you can audition these two models (and perhaps the SR325)?
   
  Another option would be to find an MS2 in the sales forum.  I'm sure the seller would send them to you if you pay for the shipping.


----------



## obobskivich

haquocdung said:


> What do you suggest me to buy as a long keeper handphone for Grado
> 
> SR60
> SR80
> ...




SR-225. 

I haven't heard MS-2 (but keep hearing good things), but SR-325 is a touch bright imho (which can get old). Everything below the 225, while good, will (imho) not stand up as well to other top-notch cans (like the K701, HD 600, etc) as well as the 225, so if you're in it for the long-haul and the thing doesn't have to survive abuse, the 225 is a very solid choice. 

FWIW.


----------



## Twinster

Quote: 





haquocdung said:


> They dont have it at the store that I buy.


 
   
   
  You can get the Alessandro MS2 from their website with free shipping.


----------



## marts30

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> SR-225.
> I haven't heard MS-2 (but keep hearing good things), but SR-325 is a touch bright imho (which can get old). Everything below the 225, while good, will (imho) not stand up as well to other top-notch cans (like the K701, HD 600, etc) as well as the 225, so if you're in it for the long-haul and the thing doesn't have to survive abuse, the 225 is a very solid choice.
> FWIW.


 
   
  MS2 is my favourite pure musical headphone, especially for metal or guitars in general. I found the 325 piercing, I didn't think I would coming from the MS2, but it hurt my ears.


----------



## KG Jag

Quote: 





haquocdung said:


> What do you suggest me to buy as a long keeper handphone for Grado
> 
> SR60
> SR80
> ...


 

 Since you can't get the MS2, go with the 325--if you have a tube or hybrid amp to tame its highs just a bit.  If not go with the 225.


----------



## maconhel

very strange pair for sale on ebay, only symbol *GL* , is true?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Super-rare-Vintage-A-Grado-RS1-headphones-with-pink-drivers-/221099771046?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item337a92c4a6#ht_500wt_1414


----------



## LCfiner

I'd be suspicious for a few reasons. one, the guys says he's "the Grado rep". second, these use round rods instead of the square ones that were common on all early run Grados. The metal gimbal holding the cup also has a circular cut instead of the square ones used on other earlier Grados.
   
  But maybe those things got replaced and the actual headphones are legit. I don't know. But it does seem really odd


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Wasn't there a special trick/way of doing that duty using a multimeter, touching the exposed "poles/branches"? I do have this instrument
   
  GOOD GUESS, I FORGOT ABOUT THIS PART OF THE CIRCUIT! That has to be it! That "famous" Grado opamp!
   
   
  "MuppetFace's Zana Deux + HP-2"
   
  Nice headphone rig Mr. MuppetFace, I never thought you would even consider sending your pair to Joe for an upgrade. You know it only brings a marginally small difference and that you won't recover it's full value if you ever sell the thing?.. though I really doubt you would ever do that! 
   
  Hum; it would sure transform your HP 1000 into a national treasure ... so yeah I realize now how you cannot be indifferent to that, hehe; I sure wasn't!
   
  Don't put it too far in your calendar though, we never know when Joseph will "run out of parts"...
   
   
  Onto a less related topic: for the records I've sent mine 75 days ago (and you would have known already if I had received it .
   
  It's already been said that the upgraded flats make up for a clear improvement, and they should last a lifetime/very long (if well cared for) according to Joe. If anyone wants them, 150 dollars for foam is not so much paid to get the best out of your HP 1000, which is much less expensive than the full upgrade.


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





haquocdung said:


> What do you suggest me to buy as a long keeper handphone for Grado
> 
> SR60
> SR80
> ...


 
   
  I'd consider a used 225, you should be able to get one for about $150. I saw one on the forums this morning for $140. There is one on there now for $160 with a J-money headband. I also saw an MS2i on there for $200, I loved the one I had. There is also an RS2i on there for $375, and an HF2 for $400. The other thing you might consider is a Magnum build. A nice pair of custom lathed wood cups, some Magnum drivers, some custom cable, a nice leather headband, and voila you have have an awesome sounding and an awesome looking pair of headphones that will be definite keepers.


----------



## Gwarmi

I was struck by a sizable revelation the other day concerning my very own RS1i 
   
   A friend of mine returned from China, being quite the avid audiophile - he is the sort of
   guy who owns reams of Crystal cable for IEM's to full sized headphones. He'd brought
   back this fascinating portable digital player. The iBasso DX100.
   
   
   
  I was fortunate enough to have the RS1i's handy when he showed up for a quick listen.
   
  Now the music material was not known to me, he's a big fan of Cantonese vocals which are
  superbly recorded. Nonetheless, I sat there and was mesmerized by the presentation
  of my very own cans with this simple black, one box solution.
   
  To the extent that I started to scour my audio memory if indeed my own cans had
  ever sounded so good back at home on my desktop rig that costs many thousands
  more than this $900 odd contraption. I came away feeling not so sure! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Assuming I was starting all over again and my circumstances meant that a dedicated
  desktop rig was not an option due to constant relocation or repeated travel - then
  this would make the top of my list. Such simplicity and relatively modest spend
  that is worthy of being called an end game rig for any of the mid range to higher
  end Grados - unfortunately the PS1000's were not handy so I cannot comment
  on the synergy with the two bagel boys and this device.


----------



## MuppetFace

I've tried the DX100 with the PS1000, and the synergy is pretty good from what I recall (grain of milage, your salt may vary, etc.).
   
  Not sure just how ironed out all the bugs are with the DX100, but for a while it was pretty chaotic, with a lot of UI issues, quirks (tracks playing at chipmunk-vocal speeds), and even potentially harmful ones (like volume being reset to the highest setting upon powering it up). In terms of pure SQ however it's a fantastic little player in my opinion.
   
  The volume range is nuts: there's so much room you can comfortably power sensitive, low impedance Audio-Technicas and K1000s alike.


----------



## MuppetFace

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Nice headphone rig Mr. MuppetFace, I never thought you would even consider sending your pair to Joe for an upgrade. You know it only brings a marginally small difference and that you won't recover it's full value if you ever sell the thing?.. though I really doubt you would ever do that!
> 
> Hum; it would sure transform your HP 1000 into a national treasure ... so yeah I realize now how you cannot be indifferent to that, hehe; I sure wasn't!
> 
> Don't put it too far in your calendar though, we never know when Joseph will "run out of parts"...


 
   
   
  "Mr. MuppetFace" is a new one. I dig it. Appeals to my more masculine side : P
   
  I'm a collector, but I listen to all my gear regularly, and while I take exceptionally good care of it, I don't keep it locked away to try to preserve its value or anything like that. These things should be enjoyed. Besides, I imagine having an HP1000i in and of itself is something worth collecting. I see Joe as an artist going back and refining his work.
   
  What I may end up doing is getting a pair of HP1 or another HP2 specifically to send in for the upgrades, that way I have both to compare side-by-side. I love them enough for it to be worth it, I think.


----------



## haquocdung

Wow! Thanks for the fantastic idea.
  I live in Taiwan so I only have a few choices.
  Where I can audition headphones they only have the MS1 and SR60/80/125 on display. They have SR225 & 325 but I can't audition it. 
  I listen to what I have, and I actually like the MS1 most (brightest) but I am not sure what the SR225/325 will be like.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> "Mr. MuppetFace" is a new one. I dig it. Appeals to my more masculine side : P
> 
> I'm a collector, but I listen to all my gear regularly, and while I take exceptionally good care of it, I don't keep it locked away to try to preserve its value or anything like that. These things should be enjoyed. Besides, I imagine having an HP1000i in and of itself is something worth collecting. I see Joe as an artist going back and refining his work.
> 
> What I may end up doing is getting a pair of HP1 or another HP2 specifically to send in for the upgrades, that way I have both to compare side-by-side. I love them enough for it to be worth it, I think.


 
   
  I allowed myself some humor and ridiculous, to make you laugh, Madame
   
   
  I also put out my strange Grado owning habits in a similar way: while I take some pride in owning the rarer or "special-er" Grados --but really it's just that the oldest ones turn me on (sound good too), and I picked the oddballs while at it--, to me that doesn't make them any less a headphone and a music interface/commodity. I don't think museum-grade conservation is required, as all of these has always been performing as well structurally and functionally as they did on day one. And I even think that the best you can do to them is to, indeed, use them moderately but regularly and form a bond, while manipulating, handling, and storing them with a level of ownership ranging from respectful to obsessively careful.
   

   
  With a NOS HP 1000 pair you need to avoid touching these regions (red):

   
  But you can touch, wash and lick these regions (green) as long as you want:

   
  You might be interested to know that I did test the durability/adhesion of the paint on my beaten up, 25% lettered HP-1, and it's far better than expected. Repeated rubbing with my thumb (for like 5 seconds) wouldn't alter/degrade (at all) the condition of/ or take away any of the red paint, slight nail scratching neither (though I really didn't push hard with my finger, as I just tried to mimic an accidental brush --nail sliding against the painted/lettered ring-- when you reach to take off your headphone), but strong adhesive putty dobbing did remove the upper corner of the tip of the "foot" of my previously intact black "L" on the locking screw face. I found that flake of paint lying in the putty afterward; it is quite thin and sadly "shallowly pad printed" (unlike say a superglue/epoxy chemical bond) on the metal.
   
  I think you can see it from my previous Grado photoshoot if you click to go High-Res (or download this and zoom in: http://www.mediafire.com/?7xr3f8tsigx6p83 ):
  Beaten up HP-1



   
  vs. NOS HP-2 (which is currently in Joe Grado's self-built audio laboratory for the upgrade)


   
   
  I will post my "HP2i vs. stock" impressions as soon as I receive it, and will start preparing an encompassing (but not exhaustive) review of all HP-1000 "iterations" (SR100, SR325 with HP 1000 drivers, effect of different pads in each case, etc.) and try to discuss the upgrade in further details (though there a definite limit on how much words I can put to describe such a small refinement change on the same headphone). I can tell everyone already that HP1 and HP2 doesn't differ significantly in sound, no matter how hard I wanted them to; and I'm not sure which one would be "theoretically" the most durable/safe either, because the polarity switches acts as a "firewall" to protect the drivers from any physical strain on the cord (that is attached to the switches, and not the drivers), kind of like an embedded/structural strain relief that doubles as secondary solder-platform (though hard to reach inside the cups). That switch ultimately saves the the drivers from having wires inexorably re-soldered to them once any problem occur, so it gives it more "lives" to play around with, and though I agree with the "there are more things to break inside the HP-1; hence probabilities of failure for the HP-1 are multiplied" idea; the switch itself serves as a simple contact relay and offers a dual path for the signal to use, so that in the end you're always left with at least one polarity to listen to after a "partial 'internal' failure" which, yes, is more likely to happen, but which, no, doesn't translate into a "total failure" every time, like it does for a HP2-3.
   
  There I go again... lol. At least this time I'm in the Grado fanclub and not the MDR-R10 owner's club, hahahah, it's a bit more my territory
   
  *And you can note that all the extra wires can be easily removed and, with the help of a simple recabling, the HP1 transformed into a virtually identical HP2. So in a HP1 there is at least a whole HP2, but maybe more; and that's why I tend to think the HP1 is a bit more durable, though it was a controversial subject in the earlier days of Head-Fi where HP-1000 was discussed a lot more frequently.


----------



## Gwarmi

I wonder if there is a future market out there for someone machining up some 'a la HP1000' all metal rods for the PS1000 
   
   Once the numbers pick-up it could be a made to order item that would sell - I for one would be glad to buy one.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> I wonder if there is a future market out there for someone machining up some 'a la HP1000' all metal rods for the PS1000
> 
> Once the numbers pick-up it could be a made to order item that would sell - I for one would be glad to buy one.


 
   
  If there is serious demand, I could get it done.


----------



## devouringone3

I always loved the idea of having a headphone entirely made in metal (especially in the Grado form factor). I was saddened to learn that the full metal Magnums were being discontinued.
   
  Come to think of it, Obobskivitch did suggest we ask John Grado and ToddTVJ for our HF-3, right? Something fairly limited and not public, looking (and drivers similarly tuned) like a PS-1; as long as cups are entirely made out with the Grado metal alloy (could be chromed, could be golden), no glue, black anodized metal gimbals, leather headband, and priced higher than a HF-2, but lower than a a PS-1000... it could be made at the end of 2013 in celebration of Grado's 60th anniversary, and five years later remade into a RS-1000 the same way the HF-2 inspired the PS-500.
   
  I love that idea, though I'm not optimistic that the demand on Head-Fi is presently high enough to make that project become a reality. We would need to get back together all of the Grado die-hard that aren't here anymore... and revive a bit the interest for high-end Grado, or get at least 500 people to subscribe to an interest check / ground buy (example):
   
  "
  HF-3 commitment list:
  -- devouringone3
  -- MuppetFace
   
  HF-3 'not sure' list:
  -- Obobskivitch (if cost less than 1000$)
  "


----------



## KneelJung

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> I wonder if there is a future market out there for someone machining up some 'a la HP1000' all metal rods for the PS1000
> 
> Once the numbers pick-up it could be a made to order item that would sell - I for one would be glad to buy one.


 
   
  Check out Marty's site: Martin Custom Audio
   
  Marty is a master craftsman with the stuff he turns on that lathe...warning visiting Marty's site could make you drool.
   
  Anyway Marty had some made a while back, he can hook you up if you're interested.
   
  Edit to add pics:


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  No, visiting Marty's site will further empty your wallet.  I know.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *KneelJung* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Check out Marty's site: Martin Custom Audio
> ...


 
   

   
  Look at that!
   
   
  Oops sorry. Actually I meant to say that, indeed! he does offer metal rod blocks and gimbals assemblies:

   
  They're quite nice!

   
  They have a metal rod tips (like the HP 1000 and the Magnum gimbals) more than the plastic caps of the Grado metal gimbals, but a "gyroscopic" 360 degree full turn less (like on the HP 1000, RS-PS-1,GS-PS-1000 and the Magnum gimbals)


----------



## MuppetFace

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> I always loved the idea of having a headphone entirely made in metal (especially in the Grado form factor). I was saddened to learn that the full metal Magnums were being discontinued.
> 
> Come to think of it, Obobskivitch did suggest we ask John Grado and ToddTVJ for our HF-3, right? Something fairly limited and not public, looking (and drivers similarly tuned) like a PS-1; as long as cups are entirely made out with the Grado metal alloy (could be chromed, could be golden), no glue, black anodized metal gimbals, leather headband, and priced higher than a HF-2, but lower than a a PS-1000... it could be made at the end of 2013 in celebration of Grado's 60th anniversary, and five years later remade into a RS-1000 the same way the HF-2 inspired the PS-500.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  You can add me to the commitment list.


----------



## dorino

I also like the look of older Grados quite a bit! The flat cups are a lot more stylish, IMO.


----------



## MuppetFace

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> And I even think that the best you can do to them is to, indeed, use them regularly, form a bond, and manipulate, handle, and store them with a level of ownership ranging from respectful to obsessively careful.


 
   
  Also, I really agree with that. Ownership of such things has a certain depth to it that plays out in the ongoing process of careful usage.
   
  By the way, nice SR100. I'm looking for one with red lettering myself.


----------



## dorino

The red SR100 is a beautiful odd ball. If I ever get a chance and can afford it I'd grab one, too.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> You might be interested to know that I did test the durability/adhesion of the paint on my beaten up, 25% lettered HP-1, and it's far better than expected. Repeated rubbing with my thumb (for like 5 seconds) wouldn't alter/degrade (at all) the condition of/ or take away any of the red paint, slight nail scratching neither (though I really didn't push hard with my finger, as I just tried to mimic an accidental brush --nail sliding against the painted/lettered ring-- when you reach to take off your headphone), but strong adhesive putty dobbing did remove the upper corner of the tip of the "foot" of my previously intact black "L" on the locking screw face. I found that flake of paint lying in the putty afterward; it is quite thin and sadly "shallowly pad printed" (unlike say a superglue/epoxy chemical bond) on the metal.


 
  The sweat from your hands would do the most damage to the red lettering, more than anything else.


----------



## MuppetFace

Quick question for the Grado buffs: has the SR325 had the most variations over the years? Off the top of my head I can think of:
   
  Black metallic housing, pink drivers
  Black metallic housing, HP1000 drivers
  Black metallic housing, normal drivers (??)
  Silver metallic housing, normal drivers
  Gold metallic housing, normal drivers
  Silver brushed housing, normal drivers
  Silver chrome housing, normal drivers
  Silver powder finish, normal drivers
   
  Sure I'm missing a few, maybe some prototypes.
   
  Right now I'm listening to the black metallic / pink drivers version, and it sounds better to my ears than its more recent variants. Smoother and dare I say---somewhat obtusely---more musical?


----------



## obobskivich

devouringone3 said:


> Come to think of it, Obobskivitch did suggest we ask John Grado and ToddTVJ for our HF-3, right? Something fairly limited and not public, looking (and drivers similarly tuned) like a PS-1; as long as cups are entirely made out with the Grado metal alloy (could be chromed, could be golden), no glue, black anodized metal gimbals, leather headband, and priced higher than a HF-2, but lower than a a PS-1000... it could be made at the end of 2013 in celebration of Grado's 60th anniversary, and five years later remade into a RS-1000 the same way the HF-2 inspired the PS-500.
> 
> I love that idea, though I'm not optimistic that the demand on Head-Fi is presently high enough to make that project become a reality. We would need to get back together all of the Grado die-hard that aren't here anymore... and revive a bit the interest for high-end Grado, or get at least 500 people to subscribe to an interest check / ground buy:
> 
> ...




Oh I didn't even mean HF-3, I was just thinking based on the PS-1 being a custom OEM order of 250 units, couldn't we organize a similar buy? 

And how much was the HF-2? Same as the PS-500? I think $1000+ is a little nutty for any can, but that's me. 

Anyways, I'd be interested depending on what we created (again, my thinking was why not come up with our own design, and have it OEMd, instead of just asking them to design us a headphone).


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> Quick question for the Grado buffs: has the SR325 had the most variations over the years? Off the top of my head I can think of:
> 
> Black metallic housing, pink drivers
> Black metallic housing, HP1000 drivers
> ...


 
  You included everything there.
  The pink drivers were not pink to start off with. I have two pairs of black 325 with John Grado drivers, One of them has pink drivers and the other pair, which was NOS, has black cheese cloth. I kept the pink pair and sent the other pair to Rhydon for a full Magnum mod (all black). 
  I never really like the black 325 with HP1000 drivers. They sound a bit dull to me and are really heavy. 
  I think 325 went downhill from that point onwards and the worst being the gold ones. They all make your ears bleed with the bowl pads. The 325is are more refined but still too bright for most people. 
  All modern day Grados have some problems regarding the earpads. Almost anything that come with bowls are bright and forward (that includes RS1i and PS1) ; whereas the the ones that use Jumbos can have recessd mids and boomy bass- like GS1000. These short comings might be too much for some but not the others.
  I can't quite work out what the deal is with PS1000. Every pair I have heard sounded different. I like the pair I have now. I don't hear the thin treble some people hear but the bass is often too soft for my liking -again that's different from a lot of people's impressions.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





dorino said:


> I also like the look of older Grados quite a bit! The flat cups are a lot more stylish, IMO.


 
   
  Yes, and from my experience the expansion and weight distribution and geometry are more practical factors --a grip to take off your headphones, change your pads; I used to pull my hair all the time when trying to remove my SR100 grabbing it by the gimbals, before I found a special technique of pulling on the headband just above the rodblocks-- than something that impacts the sound positively. The gains in sound quality from changing the shape/size/material of the cups IMO are so minor that it has got to be hard to tell if it's a positive or a negative change; though aesthetically it's always very pleasing.
   
  I remember the October 1992 Stereophile issue (scroll through the later photos to read) talked positively about the SR200-0 (-0, HP-1000 drivers) for the first 4/5 of the review and ended by saying that it had more "mid range punch" than the "slightly more refined" HP2... the reviewer seemed to have appreciated more the SR200-0 because he felt like it was priced more reasonably (keep in mind that 495 to 595$ for the HP2 and HP1 at the time was probably most expensive dynamic headphone to date). The SR200 had that primitive looking design ABS plastic "flat" cylindrical cups and was being compared to the complex proportions geometry, special aluminum alloy machined HP 1000 cups (very similar shape to that of the RS-1 but not as long and sticking out). Myself I always felt like they sounded "very much" the same also (they use the "same model" drivers; though they might differ very slightly by their matching, OEM version changes, burning/doping process)... though ultimately the HP 1000 does perform better at higher volumes and sounds noticeably more sensitive and resolving.
   
  But yeah, to me the key to understanding the different grades/quality of Grado sound (their multiple product series and individual models) and to the "i" upgrade is all about the drivers (again, from what I experienced). Grado is Italian for "Degree", just like the grade they have for each of their drivers.
   
  I can't speak of modding/damping though, but I'm sure they do improve things slightly and tune the sound to better suit your taste, in a similar way your choice of pads to use also does.
   
   
  Quote: 





muppetface said:


> You can add me to the commitment list.


 
   
  Sure! though that "list" was more to exemplify my point
   
   
  Quote: 





muppetface said:


> Also, I really agree with that. Ownership of such things has a certain depth to it that plays out in the ongoing process of careful usage.
> 
> By the way, nice SR100. I'm looking for one with red lettering myself.


 
   
  Oh yeah, well, it arrived to me with the right side falling off, I failed twice at repairing it with hot glue and then super glue, so I bought super strong "transparent" epoxy, but I did the mistake of putting too much --it was my first time working with this and I was getting impatient and didn't think of making a test on a dummy, and I wanted to listen to my new headphones :/--, so it left behind a "not so transparent" dripping formation of tacky white glue near the headband ... well at least it's solid, my own fault, on a headphone with a mistake, that I'm not going to sell to anybody. So I'm the one stuck with my own error.
   
   
  Quote: 





dorino said:


> The red SR100 is a beautiful odd ball. If I ever get a chance and can afford it I'd grab one, too.


 
   
  They all come with HP-1000 drivers in them and sounds macroscopically identical to the HP1-2-3: Great!  They are sturdier than they look and very portable and stealthier. The red paint also seem more durable than the white and gold paint (or maybe it's just that the owners coincidentally took better care of it, because I've never seen a "non-100% lettering" one). My pair was bought in February 1993 at Audio Advisor for 159U$D, I still have the bill ^^ (from the original owner who sold it on eBay).
   
   
  Quote: 





pcf said:


> The sweat from your hands would do the most damage to the red lettering, more than anything else.


 
   
  True! that thing is alkaline... fortunately for me though I have problematically (as in eczema and other diseases, lol) dry skin
   
   
  Quote: 





muppetface said:


> Right now I'm listening to the black metallic / pink drivers version, and it sounds better to my ears than its more recent variants. Smoother and dare I say---somewhat obtusely---more musical?


 
   
  Totally! I compared a white drivers black anodized metal SR325 with my #1789 2005 SR325i and it sounded more holistic, smoother and less "u-shaped" to me... those are similar principles and reasons to why some of those Grado buffs still swear by their vintage RS-1 (smoother frequency response curve, and bassier balance too)
   
   
  Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Oh I didn't even mean HF-3, I was just thinking based on the PS-1 being a custom OEM order of 250 units, couldn't we organize a similar buy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  But who would be the manufacturer ("OEM")? wouldn't it be easier (and more affordable for everyone) if we'd pick a design Grado has already got the "molds" for?
   
  The PS-1 was 1400$ but it crossed the world and changed companies/distributors twice before arriving in the hands of customers shipped from ToddTVJ. Head-Fiers (after the PS-1 stocks got depleted but who already wanted to make them happen again) knew that this had to inflate their final RRP, and that freshly manufactured PS-1 directly sold should have cost less.
   
  HF-2 was 525 shipped to US customers by Todd Green, so about 500 dollars (and 100$ less than a PS-500).
   
   
  Quote: 





pcf said:


> You included everything there.
> 
> The pink drivers were not pink to start off with. I have two pairs of black 325 with John Grado drivers, One of them has pink drivers and the other pair, which was NOS, has black cheese cloth. I kept the pink pair and sent the other pair to Rhydon for a full Magnum mod (all black).
> *My vintage RS-1's drivers are turning pink the more I use it... just kidding, but I feel like it's loosing it's white coloration/pigments and becoming more transparent*
> ...


 
   
  I think I received my upgraded HP2i (!!), I got a mail notice at my door from today 8:20 AM (I was sleeping) and I'm not awaiting any other parcels requiring my signature upon delivery... I will go get that unknown package at 17:00 (about 3 hours from now in Québec) and come here to report right after!


----------



## obobskivich

devouringone3 said:


> But who would be the manufacturer ("OEM")? wouldn't it be easier (and more affordable for everyone) if we'd pick a design Grado has already got the "molds" for?
> 
> The PS-1 was 1400$ but it crossed the world and changed companies/distributors twice before arriving in the hands of customers shipped from ToddTVJ. Head-Fiers (after the PS-1 stocks got depleted but who already wanted to make them happen again) knew that this had to inflate their final RRP, and that freshly manufactured PS-1 directly sold should have cost less.
> 
> HF-2 was 525 shipped to US customers by Todd Green, so about 500 dollars (and 100$ less than a PS-500).




Grado would be the manufacturer - but they would just be OEM'ing it for "Head-Fi Partners Ltd" or something like that, just like they OEM'd for FreeSystems, and just like Ultrasone OEMs stuff for Alienware/Dell and other companies. I'm not even sure how to contact them to ask about this and be taken seriously though. 

I would assume though that it should be possible to get them to make us a custom run if we have enough people willing to buy in (who knows what a minimum batch order is, 250 is fairly small in the world of mass production, and Grado is a fairly small independent company, so in theory a custom order could represent even less units, like 50 or something), and worked with them on designing whatever we wanted. It's kind of a nutty idea, I know.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> I think I received my upgraded HP2i (!!), I got a mail notice at my door from today 8:20 AM (I was sleeping) and I'm not awaiting any other parcels requiring my signature upon delivery... I will go get that unknown package at 17:00 (about 3 hours from now in Québec) and come here to report right after!


 
   
  Yep, I got them!
   
  I just unboxed them, and filmed it so I'll show it to you as soon as the 720p finished uploading.
   
  First contact (I'll have pictures to back it up), these are still "wet", he definitely made use of some kind of transparent oil, the metal look smoother, more uniform... some parts have been milled down as residual metal shavings are stuck in the metal grids of the right cup (it'll be easy to remove with blue putty). My guess would be that those changed happened inside the headphones, I haven't looked there yet but I'll show it to you with pictures.
   
  The metal as definitely been reworked, it looks slicker, whiter... though it might just be my own exaltation or the strong end of day light. Anyhow I'll compare it with my stock HP-1.
   
  The pads are smaller in diameter, puffier/rounder, but have a sharper edge on the bottom (non ear surface), I can already tell that they look different from memory (I don't have stock flats with me anymore, I guess Joe kept them, but I'll order some from TTVJ immediately, for the sake of comparison).
   
  Dual HP 1000 Ultra-Wide Bandwidth cable (four conductors per cups) --not taken from a pair of 2 m Ultra-Wide Bandwidth Reference Interconnects--, exact same length as stock, grouped together by heatshrink rings and with a red one on the right side; finished by a X Series Neutrik TRS golden plug. Better done than expected, not twisted at all, nice comfortable length before the "Y split".
   
  He kept my headphone box , as you can see in the video.





 (Sorry if I sound hysteric... I kind of am)
   
  He must have forgotten (it's okay for me, I have a nice headphone rig carrying case already, that can accept one more headphone); I've seen an upgraded HP1i on eBay lately and it still had its box.
   
  Headphone locking screws were very lightly tightened, but only on one side so my guess is that the other side un-tightened itself during transport.
   
  (I'll be back with tons of macro shots)


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Grado would be the manufacturer - but they would just be OEM'ing it for "Head-Fi Partners Ltd" or something like that, just like they OEM'd for FreeSystems, and just like Ultrasone OEMs stuff for Alienware/Dell and other companies. I'm not even sure how to contact them to ask about this and be taken seriously though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Ultrasone OEMed ... Alienware headphones? Wow... *oh yeah it's more obvious when you see them.
   
  For me as long as it's written Grado and limited edition on it , Head-Fi doesn't even have to be part of the equation, though we would owe it to Head-Fi in big part; because that's where we got together and had the idea in the first place, and possibly gathered people from.
   
   
   
  I've photographed my HP-2i "as came", a bit dirty, cat hairs (thingy, maybe not real animal hairs actually) in the pads (that I'll remove using this)... will proceed to wipe out all the excess of oil (using this), remove those metal shavings (using this) and listen to them with my usual/favorite pair of taped bowls (because that's the one I'm the most used to), on my HPA-1 running on 2 nine volts..


----------



## pcf

Hi devouringone3,
   
  Sorry to hear about your box but that has happened before. The blue foam inside the box would disintegrate after a few years. As a result, the bits and pieces would get inside the headphones. Joe believes that the boxes do more harm than good so when he receives the headphones he would keep the boxes (or throw them away) and just send back the upgraded headphones!
  I would probably not do that if I were him, and it is bit like his refusing to send back your original drivers. Joe does things his own way and we just need to be aware of that. 
  Going back to SR325- I was indeed talking about the limited edition gold 325i. If there was any improvement I didn't hear it at all. The black 325 came with either gold or silver letterings. In typical Grado fashion, you wouldn't know what letterings or drivers you're getting until you open the box! Here's my black 325 with silver lettering and John Grado drivers with black cloth:
   

   

   
  By the way, some SR100 do not have the HP1000 drivers nor the red letterings. I have both versions.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





pcf said:


> Hi devouringone3,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your box but that has happened before. The blue foam inside the box would disintegrate after a few years. As a result, the bits and pieces would get inside the headphones. Joe believes that the boxes do more harm than good so when he receives the headphones he would keep the boxes (or throw them away) and just send back the upgraded headphones!
> I would probably not do that if I were him, and it is bit like his refusing to send back your original drivers. Joe does things his own way and we just need to be aware of that.
> ...


 
   
  On the picture these SR325 almost look to have gold lettering on them! Some (like mine) have very dim gold tint to them:

   
  My white, white drivers, black SR325 (lol):
 
  I don't have it anymore, I sold it because I was buying my black SR325"-0"
   
  It had a strange blank Y splitter which I liked:

   
   
  Red SR100 tend to get all the attention, but white SR100 are even less documented (very few pictures I ever found)

  I never saw one with John Grado drivers in flesh.
   
  The thing with these HP-1000 blessed SR- is that they've became rarer with the time after people like Larry @headphile.com and others began used them to make sordid mods:
 (not a good example though, no HP-1000 drivers in these)
   
   
  People were trying to bring them closer to the level of a HP-1000:

   
  Looking at the first picture; if those are really the original SR100 caps, then you're right they did come with John Grado drivers too (judging by the length of the rods, the headband and foam cut outs, the punched plastic grid caps, and the drivers, if they are the original ones). Most SR100-200-300-225-325 had painted black (became silver/unpainted at the "i" upgrade) metal grids, like the nowadays full-wooden Grados, RS-GS-.


----------



## Twinster

Just realized that the headband metal seems to be round rather than flat metal band. How come??
  Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> On the picture these SR325 almost look to have gold lettering on them! Some (like mine) have very dim gold tint to them:


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Red SR100 tend to get all the attention, but white SR100 are even less documented (very few pictures I ever found)
> 
> I never saw one with John Grado drivers in flesh.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  They do exist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   
   
  Here's a picture of the two versions of SR100, The one on the left has the Primo drivers; the one on the right was the "newer" version, produced after John found his own drivers.


----------



## dorino

I've never fully understood what the "pink driver" is, or why the HP1000 driver is everywhere. Would someone care to explain? I'm sure it's happened at least 20 times in 274 pages, but it's 274 pages.


----------



## elvergun

Man, I get Grado envy when I see some of the pictures you guys post in this thread.   Grados are probably the best looking headphones ever made.   There is something special about them.


----------



## MuppetFace

Quote: 





pcf said:


> They do exist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Yeah, there was one on head-fi like two weeks ago (SR100 with white lettering) that sold for like $150 bucks. For reals.
   
  A friend of mine was going to buy it, send it to another friend to be measured, and then sell it to me for the same price. But due to a Paypal error it was sold to someone else. : (


----------



## obobskivich

dorino said:


> I've never fully understood what the "pink driver" is, or why the HP1000 driver is everywhere. Would someone care to explain? I'm sure it's happened at least 20 times in 274 pages, but it's 274 pages.




So on your Grados, pull the pads off (if they're comfies), or just look at them (if they're bowls/bagels) - it's like "white" in there. "Pinks" look, well, pink. They're an older version of the John Grado driver (first version?). The HP-1000 drivers were put into (and correct me if I'm wrong) the SR-100/200/300 line "back in the day" because that's the drivers they used, and those were common cans to chop up for mods when they were available a few years ago (I know Headphile made a lot of Vixens out of SR-100s for example). I wouldn't say they're "everywhere" - the modern drivers (after the pinks) are probably the most common/mass-produced Grado driver (e.g. like the ones my RS-1i have). 

See here (has an image too):
http://www.head-fi.org/t/549243/vintage-black-grado-sr325-gold-lettering-review-vs-vintage-sr125-rs1/15


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> So on your Grados, pull the pads off (if they're comfies), or just look at them (if they're bowls/bagels) - it's like "white" in there. "Pinks" look, well, pink. They're an older version of the John Grado driver (first version?). The HP-1000 drivers were put into (and correct me if I'm wrong) the SR-100/200/300 line "back in the day" because that's the drivers they used, and those were common cans to chop up for mods when they were available a few years ago (I know Headphile made a lot of Vixens out of SR-100s for example). I wouldn't say they're "everywhere" - the modern drivers (after the pinks) are probably the most common/mass-produced Grado driver (e.g. like the ones my RS-1i have).
> See here (has an image too):
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/549243/vintage-black-grado-sr325-gold-lettering-review-vs-vintage-sr125-rs1/15


 
  Lets start with the HP1000 drivers:
  HP1,2 and 3 were the first Grado headphones. The drivers were made by Primo to Grado's specs. These headphones were supposed to be studio monitors and not made for domestic use, Later on they decided to expand the market and produce something more affordable for the general public. That was the start of the Prestige series which included SR100,200 and 300. Plastic and thinner headbands etc were used as a cost cutting measure. The Primo drivers that didn't make the grade for HP1000 would end up in the SRs. When John took over the company the HP1000 drivers were no longer available (neither was Joe!). The new Grado drivers started appearing in those three SRs. Where John found the drivers (or produce his own drivers from the start) is not clear and remains a sensitive debatable subject. These John Grado drivers had either black or white cheese cloth. Overtime they would turn brown or pink. There are vintage Grados that still have non pink drivers, they are usually NOS or less used headphones. Of course the drivers could have been replaced too. The vintage John Grado phones do sound different from the newer one but I don't think it is just down to the colour of the drivers.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





pcf said:


> They do exist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  WAH! AMAZING, wow, I'm always impressed when I learn something new about Grado, it doesn't happen often anymore. This is going to my Grado Science photo album, I'll give you credit.
   
  I didn't know one of your two SR100s was red, it's not mentioned in your profile ... I'm going on the roof all the time to shout that my SR100 is red and SR325 gold lettered.
   
   
  Quote: 





dorino said:


> I've never fully understood what the "pink driver" is, or why the HP1000 driver is everywhere. Would someone care to explain? I'm sure it's happened at least 20 times in 274 pages, but it's 274 pages.


 
   
  First the drivers themselves are not pink, they look very much like nowadays Grado drivers. They often have a slightly differing in geometry and color magnet plate (it's rounder), and sometimes it's painted black, but those changes still happens between certain batches of headphones and models (some have various information printed in black on them, like a date or an impedance rating [32 ohms]). Also, when they become older, some diaphragms are not as clean and transparent anymore, they tilt toward a yellowish/brownish color, but never pink; finally I think the drivers had their voice coil glued with an  voice coil they all still works fine.
   
  Only pink are the cheese clothe covering the black protective cap (you know the thing with with 1-8-16 rows of hole in front of the diaphragm). It's used to serve as an indication that the drivers behind have a certain age to them, and haven't ever been replaced; because when Grado Labs does so, they replace the whole assembly, the inserts, the clothe (so it becomes white again), maybe even the cable is replaced. I may add as well that I don't think they would do the mistake of changing only one broken driver alone (they replace both) but mismatched drivers Grados cases did happen on Head-Fi in the past. My SR-200 has a black and a silver magnet driver that have been "factory mismatched" (they are still "stock"), so it's another oddball right there.
   
  Some of the oldest cheese clothe used (only in the John Grado drivers) discolored (probably with use [contact with ears, humidity, etc.] or oxidation when they were kept out of their box) from white to white-pink to pinkish-almost transparent. Pink drivers have been reported from since the beginning of time (hehe, the "John Grado era" precisely, so starting from 1990 at least), they were found in all the SR-, up to the (newly released at the time) SR-60, and in the earliest RS-1 (1996); but not so much in the RS-2 (1997), so that's to give you an approximation of when they ran out of these "lower quality" cheese clothe.
   
  Like PCF said pink "transitional cheese clothes" have co-existed with fully white (very much looking the same as today's), brownish transitional, and plain black HP-1000 looking cheese clothes**. Thumb rule is that diverging color clothe (from solid white) means pre-1997-1998 stock vintage drivers and headphone; and came in an HP 1000 style box too (not the current thinner/cheaper one with a RS-1 on it).
   
  **put clearly: all HP-1000 Joseph Grado Primo Japan drivers have the same, better bonded, metal-like tightly woven wires, black cheese clothes
   

   
  HP 1000 on the right, next to my pink drivers SR200 with one screen replaced by Grado Labs (hence it's white).
   
   
  Quote: 





elvergun said:


> Man, I get Grado envy when I see some of the pictures you guys post in this thread.   Grados are probably the best looking headphones ever made.   There is something special about them.


 
   
  I think the "Grado look" is still one the most original around, and that their pure, economical and unobtrusive design is really hard to beat in those three categories I named. You just need to get used to seeing them, because they are quite radical 
   
   
  Quote: 





muppetface said:


> Yeah, there was one on head-fi like two weeks ago (SR100 with white lettering) that sold for like $150 bucks. For reals.
> 
> A friend of mine was going to buy it, send it to another friend to be measured, and then sell it to me for the same price. But due to a Paypal error it was sold to someone else. : (


 
   
  NICE FIND, totally missed it myself. It's a steal at this price too. It was sold practically at the MSRP (to Marty? he also collects headphones and vintage Grados). My Grado SR200 (paid 300 dollars myself) was sold for 500 dollars on Head-Fi in the past, and it was sold at 229 MSRP in September 1991.
   
   
  This SR100 is a good example to show the different type cheese clothe, just look at how it aged:

   
  And the seller confirmed it was entirely stock, as purchased in 1994. There is a white (maybe slightly pinkish) on the left, and a pinkish-almost transparent on the right.
   
  That's what people call "pink drivers"... the drivers themselves (diaphragm + black plastic assembly) are not pink, it's only a descriptor to imply that they're vintages.


----------



## zeinharis

awsome collection guys, really love to see it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but unfortunetly i don't get the chance to hear it one by one


----------



## devouringone3

Here's thread segment about metal Grados... boy I like it when Rhydon takes a turn of conversation
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/174274/okay-so-whos-made-the-gs-1000s-an-impulse-buy/150
   
  I like each and every of his posts; I wonder what he'll come up with, if he's still working on headphones with his aluminum
   
  Here's my HP-2i thread; I thought of making an elusive "HP-1000i owners club" but went back and called it "an informational and comparative journal", hehe


----------



## zeinharis

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Here's thread segment about metal Grados... boy I like it when Rhydon takes a turn of conversation
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/174274/okay-so-whos-made-the-gs-1000s-an-impulse-buy/150
> 
> ...


 
   
  great thread!! thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hopefully i don't drop my jaw just by reading it


----------



## obobskivich

devouringone3 said:


> Here's thread segment about metal Grados... boy I like it when Rhydon takes a turn of conversation
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/174274/okay-so-whos-made-the-gs-1000s-an-impulse-buy/150
> 
> I like each and every of his posts; I wonder what he'll come up with, if he's still working on headphones with his aluminum




I think he's worrying a bit too much about minutiae. But it goes back to the Joe v John argument that a lot of people like to have, and based just on how the Symphones look (and their assorted claims), I'm assuming he sits very squarely in the Joe camp. I'd also disagree with some of his claims related to resonance vs reflection based on published materials data stuff I've seen (HF will bounce from any "hard" surface - doesn't matter if it's Al or wood, it bounces, and tubes will always influence sound - doesn't matter what they're made from - it isn't magically inert) and how he's misinterpreting resonant frequency to make assorted claims (which, in light of his business ventures, make some sense ). I like Jude's reply.  

Not trying to stir anything up, I just get annoyed by claims that aluminum magically solves all resonance issues for the finished system - it doesn't. It will can reflect and ring just as bad as anything else. Regarding the bonding thing - I remember John Grado saying at some point the choice of glue/epoxy/whatever was to bind the drivers and cups solidly together and create a single material with less fs points, but vibration control is weird science to me, so I'm not sure if that's 100% spot-on or not (in terms of being true).


----------



## devouringone3

I really though he was using up some of his wiser-side right there. Didn't read up to Jude's post :/, but yeah (*done), he's always defensive like that.
   
  He's acting squarely but not talking about magic, I'm sure he knows (as of today at least) quite well the resonance properties of aluminum and metal alloys, which he's talking about in his posts there. He acted more as a regular Head-Fi, 2006 was three years before the first Magnums came out (2009)... or maybe it was his plan since he subscribed onto Head-Fi?
   
   
  But isn't metal mechanically more inert than the rest? I haven't done my material resistance/engineering courses yet, but it's definitely harder (more rigid; I don't know the exact term or what I want to say)
   
  Final Audio Design opus204 speakers are made out of stainless steel, just like their full size headphones; there's got to be a some sonical reasoning behind this unpractical choice (800 kg per channel, the speakers; 800 g the headphones), it's not a decision taken "lightly", hehehe.
   
  I like metal because it's the material used for swords and armors, lol, silly reason I know (I got first into Grado headphone because of their look too, yep). Though I like wood also, and find plastic to be very practical and useful. No opinion formed about carbon fiber


----------



## obobskivich

devouringone3 said:


> But isn't metal mechanically more inert than the rest? I haven't done my material resistance/engineering courses yet, but it's definitely harder (more rigid; I don't know the exact term or what I want to say)




Yes, that's true. But that doesn't help it resist ringing or storing energy as an enclosure - if you have a metal wall, a wood wall, a glass wall, and a fibreglass wall, and you shoot HF at it, the HF will bounce in more or less the same way from each wall (and as you move lower and lower in frequency, all that can help you is more mass). The metal itself has advantages (if you have a really nutty subwoofer system for example, the metal wall is least likely to shatter/crack or flex/oscillate with the beat) but we don't care about the "insides" of the material - we care about what it does to a soundwave. And then the enclosure shape totally has to be taken into account, and the Grado design favors resonance (being a tube) - if you wanted to build a truly inert headphone it'd start with a PELTOR or Leight frame and move on from there, it'd weigh a lot, heat up really fast, be uncomfortable, but it'd be dead after you got enough 703 stuffed in there. 

To give you an example: ever been inside of a shipping container? And made some noise? It rings A LOT. Also consider many musical instruments are metal and use resonance to create sound (but that is influenced as much by shape as by materials selection - just like speaker enclosures). The "bigger deal" from Rhydon's post that I'm seeing for the HP1000 being less resonant isn't that they're Aluminum, screwed together, etc - it's that they're apparently stuffed with something like polyester or fibreglass, which will kill reflections. 




> Final Audio Design opus204 speakers are made out of stainless steel, just like their full size headphones; there's got to be a some sonical reasoning behind this unpractical choice (800 kg per channel, the speakers)




With big speakers, the weight helps to provide damping for LF and make a more sealed/uniform box. Those speakers probably also have a lot of fibre or similar stuffing inside of them. 



> I like metal because it's the material used for swords and armors, lol, silly reason I know (I got first into Grado headphone because of their look too, yep). Though I like wood also, and find plastic to be very practical and useful. No opinion formed about carbon fiber




Hey, swords and armors are a good reason!  

I like wood and plastic because its LIGHT though. I'm almost wondering if Sony doesn't have a patent for using magnesium on headphones, because they seem to be the only ones who do it (a magnesium SR-325 would weigh almost nothing, it'd make the RS-2 look fat).


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> The "bigger deal" from Rhydon's post that I'm seeing for the HP1000 being less resonant isn't that they're Aluminum, screwed together, etc - it's that they're apparently stuffed with something like polyester or fibreglass, which will kill reflections.


 
   

   
  Now that this has been said, I have no idea what Rhydon is referring to, there's nothing inside the HP-1000 cups: I've checked
 (and touched, it's metal, and not silver-polyester/fiberglass looking like metal; so not dampened)
   
  There used to be oil there though, and I made the mistake of removing it wanting to clean my headphone's cavities. I had the (probably false) impression it has increased the highs when I first listened to it afterward.
 (before)
   
  That's one of the reason why I send it to him, to repair my mistake.
   
   
  Now there's magic goop (I confirm). A solid aspect, matte texture, thin layer of approximately applied (accidental drops all over, and dripping) black magic goo; more on that in my explanations to come in my HP-2i thread, I'm still trying to capture a photo of it.
   
  Impressions are that it would be bassier... or maybe just, less highzier.
   
   
  I think that, this kind of reflection you're talking about (against the wall) is not something we get to ear about open headphones; they're too small and stiff, and innocent (for lack of better word, hahah) to throw back at you these frequencies; all the waves leave the tube by the two openings very much instantaneously. I think that the treble resonance spikes and energy buildup in Purrin's cumulative spectral decay graphs of Grado headphones are due to an overly excited (aberrant) frequency (or mode/harmonic) by the diaphragm, and not actual its enclosure. I think that's the creases in a diaphragm are there to alleviate that effect.
   
  If those non-dying spikes are effectively due to the enclosure interaction like Purrin often hypothesizes, then it has to be because of a similar phenomenon to that of this video:




   
  Resonance frequency of the matter, and Rhydon did say that it was "well above" 30 000 kHz for metals, which the drivers probably don't even produce (HP 1000 are rated 18-24 kHz) so there's no danger for that.
   
  I think it would amplify erroneously specific excited frequency, by hypothetically doing this to the enclosure (before breaking) :





 (keep in mind that this is filmed with high frame-rate cameras and slowed down)
   
  Which again I think Grado are too stiff and thick for that interaction to happen, hence why I'm only blaming their drivers and diaphragm.


----------



## obobskivich

devouringone3 said:


> Now that this has been said, I have no idea what Rhydon is referring to, there's nothing inside the HP-1000 cups: I've checked
> (and touched, it's metal, and not silver-polyester/fiberglass looking like metal; so not dampened)
> 
> There used to be oil there though, and I made the mistake of removing it wanting to clean my headphone's cavities. I had the (probably false) impression it has increased the highs when I first listened to it afterward.
> ...




Curious. Would love to know more about that "goop" - I know blu-tak is often used to deaden things, but that doesn't look like EPOM or Dynamat or similar. Certainly is not 703. 



> I think that, this kind of reflection you're talking about (against the wall) is not something we get to ear about open headphones; they're too small and stiff, and innocent to throw back at you these frequencies; they all leave the tube by the two openings instantaneously. I think that the treble resonance spikes and energy buildup in Purrin's cumulative spectral decay graphs of Grado headphones are due to an excited frequency by the diaphragm, and not its enclosure.




No, the enclosure absolutely is heard. Even the baffle has an influence on sound. It doesn't take much to screw with soundwaves. 

Your video is showing deadly resonances in action - exciting the resonant frequency of a solid and making it oscillate violently. That isn't the same idea - again, we don't care about what the material itself wants to do, we care about enclosure geometry. Tubes vs free-air changes the sound, even very short tubes (or whatever other enclosure design you like). Play around with a loose speaker driver sometime to get an idea of what I'm talking about. This is also why damping and cup shape are so relevant with DIY designs and modding. 



> Resonance frequency of the matter, and Rhydon said it was "well above" 30 000 kHz for the metal, which the drivers probably don't even produce (HP 1000 are rated 18-24 kHz) so no danger.




And Rhydon's claim there doesn't matter on any level. It's just yet another case of grabbing some unrelated spec and throwing it out as a "lookie see we can put big numbers up!" spiel. What Rhydon is talking about relates to the whole shattering glass thing, but that's unrelated to the acoustic phenomenon I'm talking about - which are actually relevant to how a headphone sounds. If enclosure shape didn't matter one lick, why did Grado spend ages getting the GS-1000's shape just right? (Just as an example in real world).


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> No, the enclosure absolutely is heard. Even the baffle has an influence on sound. It doesn't take much to screw with soundwaves.
> Your video is showing deadly resonances in action - exciting the resonant frequency of a solid and making it oscillate violently. That isn't the same idea - again, we don't care about what the material itself wants to do, we care about enclosure geometry. Tubes vs free-air changes the sound, even very short tubes (or whatever other enclosure design you like). Play around with a loose speaker driver sometime to get an idea of what I'm talking about. This is also why damping and cup shape are so relevant with DIY designs and modding.





> If enclosure shape didn't matter one lick, why did Grado spend ages getting the GS-1000's shape just right? (Just as an example in real world).


 
   
  I want to be careful with this sensitive question, but these two:
 
   
  Sounds very much "the same" to me. I might be able to pick up differences in one of those tests I'm not allowed to talk to, but I'm really not sure (even by pushing up the volume they both hold themselves equally well).
   
  Tubes influence and modulate the sound only when placed in front of the sounding element (drivers, vocal folds, etc.); at least more in a critical way. The two above headphones sounded much more different when backwards firing.
   
   
  I think it was Arnaud who said somewhere in the Stax thread that cups geometry and/or material/mass (I don't remember which one exactly, or both, and I can't find the post in question :/ sorry) shouldn't matter, at all.


----------



## LCfiner

yeah, we definitely "hear" the enclosure in the HP1000. I know because I applied the foam mod to the inside of the aluminum wall on my old HP1000 and I heard shoutiness and glare in vocals drop by a noticeable amount. It's even measurable as purrin showed when he detailed the foam mods.
   
  And that's why Joe applies that goop to the inside walls. it may have slightly different damping characteristics to the foam but the idea is the same - reduce ringing caused by reflections in the enclosure. With Grados (old and new) this appears to be the 2 to 3 kHz region.


----------



## devouringone3

Maybe that's because you're closing down the space, reducing the volume of the cylinder and in gets in the way of the sound? that has an effect, especially if it's Creatology foam
   
  I wanted to talk about Grado cups materials... Geometry might change a little bit in the sound if it acts as a wall and "closes" the cups (or give a perpendicular surface for the sound to bounce on) or reduce their air volume.
   
  All Grados have that 2 mm circumferential edge at the end of their cups (even the small HF-1-type plastic cups) used to print the letters on and glue the grids inside: 

   
  Maybe that edge has an influence, but the form/geometry the cups takes outside of that inner open air chamber (for example how the GS-PS-1000 cups protrude vertically) shouldn't change the sound at all. Again that is as long as we're talking about open back cylinders that do not invade the personal open space/volume of the cups, making them more "closed back".
   
  Grado cups, as long as they're stiff enough (to not resonate), could be 10 cm long and I don't think the sound would be altered from stock version. The sound waves should travel mostly in a straight line.
   
   
  Yes you might hear a difference between having an enclosure and listening to the drivers in free air at a same distance, but changes to the cups geometry and materials around an unchanged "column of air" behind the drivers, shouldn't be audible IMO.
   
  Grado headphones, specially the HP-1000 thanks to their neutrality, are all very transparent, and do not have a proper baffle (if we're referring to the same "baffle", for instance the plastic structure where the T50RP drivers are screwed in).


----------



## National

Quote: 





elvergun said:


> Man, I get Grado envy when I see some of the pictures you guys post in this thread.   Grados are probably the best looking headphones ever made.   There is something special about them.


 
  I always felt that they looked better in pictures than they did in real life... Either way, I own a pair and YES, there is something special about them.


----------



## LCfiner

but you're assuming that the sound waves are propogating in one direction like a column with no outward movement. But they are expanding outward and bouncing off the interior walls of the cups.
   
  purrin did some tests on this matter, measuring SR80 drivers in different cups with or without foam plus with no cup at all. that's what led him to try the HP1000 foam mod to see if the ringing at 2 kHz could be reduced. The cups on grados make a difference. the material, the diameter and the length. Coating the inside of the cup with a damping material does affect the sound. the damping is the key factor, not the diameter change with the material since that change is minimal and the effect that is seen on the HP1000 is very specifically a damping issue. some excess energy is now absorbed by the foam.
   
  It's the same concept used on the HD800 foam damping mod to drop the treble region down a bit. different targeted frequency but similar materials and outcome.


----------



## devouringone3

PCF look at that SR-100 that was sold 2 weeks ago:

   
   
  Is the naked metal stripe black/oxidized or it's just a reflection of the light? I have the same thing on my RS-1 vintage, it's matte black looking. My older in age SR200 didn't turn out like that at all, it's still fully shiny and silver; so it's probably not an age thing.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> but you're assuming that the sound waves are propogating in one direction like a column with no outward movement. But they are expanding outward and bouncing off the interior walls of the cups.
> 
> purrin did some tests on this matter, measuring SR80 drivers in different cups with or without foam plus with no cup at all. that's what led him to try the HP1000 foam mod to see if the ringing at 2 kHz could be reduced. The cups on grados make a difference. the material, the diameter and the length. Coating the inside of the cup with a damping material does affect the sound. the damping is the key factor, not the diameter change with the material since that change is minimal and the effect that is seen on the HP1000 is very specifically a damping issue. some excess energy is now absorbed by the foam.
> 
> It's the same concept used on the HD800 foam damping mod to drop the treble region down a bit. different targeted frequency but similar materials and outcome.


 
   
  Yep I was aware of it

  "Black - Martin Custom Cup w/ comfy pads
  Red - Stock Grado Cup w/ comfy pads
  Purple - Liberated SR80i Driver."
   
  There's almost no (significant; we need to account for headphone placement) difference between Martin Custom wooden cups and Grado SR80i cups, except at 2 to 3 kHz, and the liberated drivers also act the same as with the cups starting at 3.5 kHz.
   
  With the HD800 the mod happens between the drivers and your ears; with Grado the driver is at the front most and the mods happen behind it, for that reason I think it would be less effective... though I don't want to discredit the impact of a good Grado mod.
   
  I didn't said "cups vs. no cups" would be hard to tell apart, or that modding and damping didn't influenced sound. I want to express that I think material for the cups (wood/metal/plastic) changes very little; and that the geometry itself, I'm not as sure, though as long as the air chamber behind the driver remains unchanged (geometrically), that there's a free cylindrical column of air for the sound to pass through and a fully open back to get out, sound shouldn't change either. (For example if you make your cups jumbo and wooden on the outside, or if you increase the length of your tube, there would be no change occurring on both the sound produced and perceived.)
   
  If you line the tube with Creatology foam I agree it can change the sound a little bit yeah, because you're making an "obturation", closing the aperture, and I think drivers are quite sensitive to that, even if it accounts for very little in the final volume.
   
  Stuffed cups will sound stuffed, I think it's a principle behind damping, right?
   
  I do hear that shoutiness/glare you're referring to... I will experiment with non-taped pads and see if my SR100-0 and SR325-0 also have the same problem, it will tell if it is really coming from the HP-1000 cups, or from any Grado cups (the drivers?).
   
  I'm a driver fatalist, I think it's one responsible for both the qualities and the flaws, when the headphone is fully open. Sennheiser, Beyerdynamic, Audiotechnica, Stax, Koss, and more, I don't think they ever damped any of their cups will smooth materials the way Grado and T50RP modders do it.
   
    
  Quote:


> but you're assuming that the sound waves are propogating in one direction like a column with no outward movement. But they are expanding outward and bouncing off the interior walls of the cups.


 
   
  Not perfectly flat waves all going in the exact same direction but spreading in a similar pattern to the surface/relief of the diaphragm:

   
  But still relatively planar and piston like.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> PCF look at that SR-100 that was sold 2 weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the naked metal stripe black/oxidized or it's just a reflection of the light? I have the same thing on my RS-1 vintage, it's matte black looking. My older in age SR200 didn't turn out like that at all, it's still fully shiny and silver; so it's probably not an age thing.


 
  My SR100 is like that too- just a bit of oxidation.
  All the SR headphones with HP1000 drivers I have are also still shiny and silver.


----------



## devouringone3

"Shiny", this part? Personally it's my John Grado SR200 (born around 1992-93 at least) that's still silvery shiny. The rounded HP-1000 driven SR-'s headband are duller/foggier.
   
  Oxidation, makes sense! thanks that what I wanted to hear. I had no idea what it was... I was thinking paint :S (for their higher end models, since it's on my RS-1)
   
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Twinster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Twinster! Hey. Yes, the headbands are not the same (though the leather is very much the same for the early Prestige models).
   
  The ones on the HP-1000 and HP-1000 driven SR-'s are stiff and not as auto-adjusting as the ones from John Grado
   
  Joe's:
 Only their rigidity can explain how this weighty right cups levitate
   
  You adjust them by bending them "permanently"; they are steel rods, and a b1tch to deal with.
   
   
  The John Grado invented ones are flat/stripe-like and a lot more springy; they are more easily fitted and adjusted... they're the ones you already know of.
   
  Comparison of the two mains types headbands (their metal core):

   
  The two have two variations each: the metal (of the stripe) used is stiffer and/or thicker on the vintage/older John Grados, they give the headphone a better hold of your head, but are less comfortable (clamping); and the HP-1-2-3 headband metal rods are thicker in size, though more flexible in practice, than their SR-100-200-300 counterpart. It's not really visible on the picture above, but both types ramification (four kinds) are there.
   
   
  Leather types and level of padding also differs a bit every time, it changed more often through the years.


----------



## obobskivich

devouringone3 said:


> I want to be careful with this sensitive question, but these two:
> http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac14/devouringone3/DSCN8048-1.jpg
> http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac14/devouringone3/DSCN8044-1.jpg
> (Head-Fi image uploader doesn't work for me, gives me an error, I'll try again later)
> ...




No-no, tubes will influence in either way. It's how T-lines and 1/4 waves work. The drivers are not perfect monopoles, they're closer to dipoles, there is an anti-phase backwave that is caught and modulated by the enclosure. That said, I would not expect massive sonic differences if we ripped up three pairs of RS-1 and had one in glass, one in metal, and one in wood (so I guess we'd only be ripping two up) of the same shape - the material used doesn't do a lot and since the tubes are so short it doesn't do much for the LF, that's on the driver. With true dipoles like STAX or planar magnetics the game changes substantially - you can't compare the two. 



lcfiner said:


> yeah, we definitely "hear" the enclosure in the HP1000. I know because I applied the foam mod to the inside of the aluminum wall on my old HP1000 and I heard shoutiness and glare in vocals drop by a noticeable amount. It's even measurable as purrin showed when he detailed the foam mods.




Yes.



> And that's why Joe applies that goop to the inside walls. it may have slightly different damping characteristics to the foam but the idea is the same - reduce ringing caused by reflections in the enclosure. With Grados (old and new) this appears to be the 2 to 3 kHz region.




This too. I think the RS-1 have a feature around 5k as well, if I'm not mistaken. They are the only one that does that iirc, and I think it's a result of their different size/shape wrt the others. If you lined the inside with something like EPOM or Dynamat you'd influence heavily freqs where the material is absorptive, but it will become reflective at some point, and transparent at some point (as you move up or down, respecitvely). I think EPOM for example is effective around that 3-6k range, but at 20-30k it's likely more reflective, and at 20hz it might as well not be there. 




devouringone3 said:


> Maybe that's because you're closing down the space, reducing the volume of the cylinder and in gets in the way of the sound? that has an effect, especially if it's Creatology foam


 

This too - which is part of the geometry argument. It's why closed headphones tend to lag behind open headphones in general, because among other things, they have to deal with that back-wave more directly than something like your RS-1 does. With "open air" designs (like the MDR-F1 and K1000) the baffle and any sort of lensing is basically all you have to influence the sound, and when you go to "open air dipoles" (like the SR-LNS or ESP/950) it's essentially free air for the driver - but if you dropped an ESP element in a big tube or a closed can (like the ESP/10) you can certainly change the sound. Same idea as the Fostex T50 modding - damping damping damping. 



> I wanted to talk about Grado cups materials... Geometry might change a little bit in the sound if it acts as a wall and "closes" the cups (or give a perpendicular surface for the sound to bounce on) or reduce their air volume.




The sound will bounce on the side-walls too - sure the driver is ringing and so on as well, but the "walls" of the cups are also interacting. The output is not linear, it's conical.



> Maybe that edge has an influence, but the form/geometry the cups takes outside of that inner open air chamber (for example how the GS-PS-1000 cups protrude vertically) shouldn't change the sound at all. Again that is as long as we're talking about open back cylinders that do not invade the personal open space/volume of the cups, making them more "closed back".




True, I could hang Christmas ornaments or put the rubber duckies on the RS-1 and it wouldn't change them beyond comfort. But lengthening or shortening their chambers will. 



> Grado cups, as long as they're stiff enough (to not resonate), could be 10 cm long and I don't think the sound would be altered from stock version. The sound waves should travel mostly in a straight line.




No, they aren't straight-line. It's conical unless you have a parabolic or planar radiator. The Grado drivers are neither. They radiate out in a big cone and will have different on and off axis values (which don't matter much if at all because they're centered on your ear hole), and will interact with the enclosures and your noggin. 



> Yes you might hear a difference between having an enclosure and listening to the drivers in free air at a same distance, but changes to the cups geometry and materials around an unchanged "column of air" behind the drivers, shouldn't be audible IMO.




They will be. I'm not saying it will be BIG HUGE differences, but there will be differences. We are talking about roughly the same drivers and tuning after all; enclosures can only change a driver so much (e.g. look at my isobarik demonstrator; sure it brought THD down and changed MR, but it cannot fix the flaws associated with those super cheap drivers - just the same, you can't ever get the RS-1 to throw out bass like an XB1000). 



> Grado headphones, specially the HP-1000 thanks to their neutrality, are all very transparent, and do not have a proper baffle (if we're referring to the same "baffle", for instance the plastic structure where the T50RP drivers are screwed in).




The baffle is very small, and that's generally considered ideal in speaker building land. They're very clever. 



lcfiner said:


> but you're assuming that the sound waves are propogating in one direction like a column with no outward movement. But they are expanding outward and bouncing off the interior walls of the cups.




This.



> purrin did some tests on this matter, measuring SR80 drivers in different cups with or without foam plus with no cup at all. that's what led him to try the HP1000 foam mod to see if the ringing at 2 kHz could be reduced. The cups on grados make a difference. the material, the diameter and the length. Coating the inside of the cup with a damping material does affect the sound. the damping is the key factor, not the diameter change with the material since that change is minimal and the effect that is seen on the HP1000 is very specifically a damping issue. some excess energy is now absorbed by the foam.


 

This too. The driver's motor plays into damping as well - in other words some motors are better than others and can control themselves better. Crappy drivers will always be crappy, even in good enclosures, and good drivers will always be good drivers, even in crappy enclosures (but they won't "shine"). 



> It's the same concept used on the HD800 foam damping mod to drop the treble region down a bit. different targeted frequency but similar materials and outcome.




Yup. 




devouringone3 said:


> Yep I was aware of it
> 
> "Black - Martin Custom Cup w/ comfy pads
> Red - Stock Grado Cup w/ comfy pads
> ...




Yeah I'm not saying expect the RS-1 to turn into an ESW9 if you add a few CM of wood to them. But there is a difference at the HF which we can account for. 



> With the HD800 the mod happens between the drivers and your ears; with Grado the driver is at the front most and the mods happen behind it, for that reason I think it would be less effective... though I don't want to discredit the impact of a good Grado mod.


 

Sure; put comfies on the Grados and it will cut the sound down like nuts. Damping behind the driver is fairly trivial in an open-baffle system, especially if the tuning was done right at the factory, and I'm inclined to say that Grado put the hours in to get it right. 



> I didn't said "cups vs. no cups" would be hard to tell apart, or that modding and damping didn't influenced sound. I want to express that I think material for the cups (wood/metal/plastic) changes very little; and that the geometry itself, I'm not as sure, though as long as the air chamber behind the driver remains unchanged (geometrically), that there's a free cylindrical column of air for the sound to pass through and a fully open back to get out, sound shouldn't change either. (For example if you make your cups jumbo and wooden on the outside, or if you increase the length of your tube, there would be no change occurring on both the sound produced and perceived.)


 

The material doesn't do much, true. The geometry doesn't do a ton because Grado doesn't have big huge variations in their chambers - the RS-1 vs the SR-60 is probably about as dramatic as you can get without changing too many other variables, now if they had an RS-100 or something that used a 3' tube for the driver, that'd be another story. 



> If you line the tube with Creatology foam I agree it can change the sound a little bit yeah, because you're making an "obturation", closing the aperture, and I think drivers are quite sensitive to that, even if it accounts for very little in the final volume.




Yep.



> Stuffed cups will sound stuffed, I think it's a principle behind damping, right?




Yes and no. The idea of damping is to resist resonance, or manage it, it can be active, passive, etc. Open-back designs tend to get away from this problem because the back-wave is sent off into free-space, but the chamber still influences the sound. The RS-1 vs RS-2 example is pertinent here. 



> I do hear that shoutiness/glare you're referring to... I will experiment with non-taped pads and see if my SR100-0 and SR325-0 also have the same problem, it will tell if it is really coming from the HP-1000 cups, or from any Grado cups (the drivers?).




Neat - let us know how it turns out! 



> I'm a driver fatalist, I think it's one responsible for both the qualities and the flaws, when the headphone is fully open. Sennheiser, Beyerdynamic, Audiotechnica, Stax, Koss, and more, I don't think they ever damped any of their cups will smooth materials the way Grado and T50RP modders do it.


 

Yes, the driver is ultimately your limiting factor. If it can't ring the bell (so to speak), it doesn't matter how nice the enclosure is. The manufacturers you've listed all use foam or fibre materials for damping, which most modders don't have access to (to fabricate) or find other materials to replace. 



> Not perfectly flat waves all going in the exact same direction but spreading in a similar pattern to the surface/relief of the diaphragm:
> 
> 
> But still relatively planar and piston like.




No, that won't radiate along the lines of a planar or parabolic transducer - it radiates conically. All dynamic drivers do.


----------



## devouringone3




----------



## obobskivich

:confused_face_2:


----------



## devouringone3

I'll be back to read your post*
   
   
   
  I may be beaten but I haven't said my last word! (*retreating*)
   
  I feel like I just got hit behind the head by my Asian master's bamboo stick after acting inanely and pompously, and that, being also stubborn, I'm going to keep trying again and again and always end up getting hit on the same spot over and over


----------



## devouringone3

> The sound will bounce on the side-walls too - sure the driver is ringing and so on as well, but the "walls" of the cups are also interacting. The output is not linear, it's conical.


 
   
  I see/imagine it like a cone moving in a direction, yes with outlying waves going not perpendicular to the diaphragm at all, they have an angled and spread outward, but not so much as to "get stuck" (vertically or reverse direction) in open headphones like Grados. A ringing that occur because of the enclosure is because some frequencies won't get released and decay as fast as the others, they are accumulating in the cups, right (or in reality it's more complicated that that)? Did Purrin do any CSD graphs with a liberated Grado driver, if I understand correctly it should perform a lot better resonance-wise don't it? if the problem really stems from the cups, their geometry, and how they interact with the driver.
   


> No, they aren't straight-line. It's conical unless you have a parabolic or planar radiator. The Grado drivers are neither. They radiate out in a big cone and will have different on and off axis values (which don't matter much if at all because they're centered on your ear hole), and will interact with the enclosures and your noggin.


 
   
  I'm not saying the waves are straight, but that they travel in a mostly straight direction vector. To me headphone drivers looks like an annular flattened bump with a dome, and manufacturers are trying to make them the flattest possible; they're not so much like traditional speaker cones.
   


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'm assuming that the bulk of the sound waves go roughly in the same "resulting" direction yes, even if I think there are a lot of things going on in that mass of air and conflicting forces, they cancel out most of their Y kinetic energy. Most of the air is pushed by the flatter, central portion in the curves of the diaphragm, where there are creases and in the center of the dome, and not nearby its bonded edges. The waves are curved outwardly yes, but they're still mostly rounded piston-like and heading towards the back exit... some of them will bounce once on the walls of the cups, and if they are that aberrant/outlying/angled they might bounce twice before they cancel themselves out; they do not reside, they're looking for an exit and an open space, they do not accumulate, they are ephemeral. As long as bouncing is all they do, I don't think of this effect as resonance inducing. You design the interior of your tube cups as open and as flat as possible, they will change the sound of the driver (as compared to it being in free air) amplify bass and lowermids, but most of the fullness will come from the baffle and the pads acting like Sony's acoustic bass lens (like in the MDR-MA900). Cups will not create resonance spikes in CSD graphs... that's the driver's fault alone. I believe the resonance spikes above 3.5kHz will still be there even if you measure your drivers in free-air, because they are caused by a certain mode or a region of the diaphragm that vibrates erroneously and/or is overly excited.
   
  We're not talking about closed headphones or T50RP or orthodynamics resonance here, Grado cups are as open as it gets.
   


> Yes, the driver is ultimately your limiting factor. If it can't ring the bell (so to speak), it doesn't matter how nice the enclosure is. The manufacturers you've listed all use foam or fiber materials for damping, which most modders don't have access to (to fabricate) or find other materials to replace.


 
   
  Oh... I was thinking of singular examples, the T1 cups, the HD650-600's (at least when you look at them on photos, the inside [from the back] looks very empty); maybe their baffle is damped but I thought they didn't gave a darn about what is left about their cups after the pads and baffles (other than for structural purpose).
   


> No, that won't radiate along the lines of a planar or parabolic transducer - it radiates conically. All dynamic drivers do.


 
   
  Again I really don't want to put headphone drivers and speaker drivers in the same basket. Plus I know next to nothing about speakers, I was happily listening to my laptop's integrated speakers (not too different from listening to headphone drivers at a distance, haha) or the stock earbuds that came with it, before I got my first fullsize headphones (a headset, Razer Carcharias).
   
  I see which cone you're probably referring to

   
  But they have a surround, uses tweeter for high frequencies and etc. not so much headphone drivers (except those super bassy Foster Denons)


----------



## Focker

I have no idea what you guys are talking about...
   
  but...
   
  Grados rule. 
   
  That is all.


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





focker said:


> I have no idea what you guys are talking about...
> 
> but...
> 
> ...


 
  All the above.... SCIENCE. I also don't really follow it, I judge with my ears, not with graphs.


----------



## desertblues

Quote: 





focker said:


> I have no idea what you guys are talking about...
> 
> but...
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





posam said:


> All the above.... SCIENCE. I also don't really follow it, I judge with my ears, not with graphs.


 
   
  Me too...


----------



## obobskivich

focker said:


> I have no idea what you guys are talking about...
> 
> but...
> 
> ...




Hail to the Grados.




posam said:


> All the above.... SCIENCE. I also don't really follow it, I judge with my ears, not with graphs.




Aye! 

devouringone,

What I mean is, even with a "flat" dynamic driver, it will still radiate in a conical pattern. It isn't focused on a single point which is why it does that - parabolic speakers will radiate in a linear pattern, but there are issues associated with those as well (aside that you'd need a HUGE dish to do full range, I've never heard one that doesn't sound "cupped hands" or "shouty" (and I've built one or two in my day as well)). I mean like this:


Regarding the whole reflections thing - yes and no. The drivers themselves will resonate and misbehave (which isn't always a bad thing), but the enclosure can re-enforce or help control that - if you rip the drivers out of your Grados they'll lose low-end response and potentially sound VERY top-heavy. Grados are fairly open, but have enclosures to go along with it - the most open set-up I'm aware of is the Sony PFR-V1 or the Koss/STAX electrostats where the driver just sits in a relatively small frame to get it on your head. Jecklins also probably. Stuff like the RS-1, HD650, etc have more interaction with their housings - and that's partly the idea. 

I think Purrin did do liberated CSDs for the SR-80, but I don't remember.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





desertblues said:


> Me too...


 
   
  Me three


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Me three


 
   
   
  BEEEEEEER BONG!!!!!!!


----------



## obobskivich

I kinda want that parabolic speaker I posted an image of, but you know, two of them, and in my living room, and with a joystick on my listening chair like a fighter jet.


----------



## MuppetFace

That looks more like some kind of parabolic _death ray _than a speaker.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> That looks more like some kind of parabolic _death ray _than a speaker.


 
   
  "...that's no moon..."


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote: 





focker said:


> I have no idea what you guys are talking about...
> 
> but...
> 
> ...


 
   
  So true... but... many have never "heard" them driven by a well matched set up - so - they've never really heard them.  It's a fallacy that they have a small sound stage and strident / harsh highs - all of that disappears when they're properly driven by a very low impedance, high current output amp.


----------



## LCfiner

dude... there's a lot of people here who have heard them from great amps that have low output impedance and high current and can talk intelligently about them (good and bad).
   
  Grados flat out have boosted highs compared to a lot of other headphones. And those boosted highs (with multiple peaks and valleys in the region),  can sound harsh with some vocals or instruments.  And the soundstage is small in size for the non GS and PS1000 models. it has layers and good imaging on the RS1 and PS500, but it's not a large soundstage compared to a lot of other open headphones.
   
  suggesting, as you have here and in other threads, that the people who are comparing Grados to Stax, HD800, LCD3, etc, etc, etc simply don't have a good enough amp for the Grados to shine is a really poor assumption.


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





gradofan2 said:


> So true... but... many have never "heard" them driven by a well matched set up - so - they've never really heard them.  It's a fallacy that they have a small sound stage and strident / harsh highs - all of that disappears when they're properly driven by a very low impedance, high current output amp.


 
  Does this count as an good amp, I just got one but haven't had a chance to use my Grados on it yet. http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio-visual/av-receivers-amps/rx/rx-v471_black__u/ (I needed something to power some speakers anyway).


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote: 





posam said:


> Does this count as an good amp, I just got one but haven't had a chance to use my Grados on it yet. http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio-visual/av-receivers-amps/rx/rx-v471_black__u/ (I needed something to power some speakers anyway).


 
   
  I really don't know, how it's headphone out jack will mate with Grados, or any other phones.  I don't see much regarding the specs for the headphone jack.  You may have to try it and see.  But... if the Grados have rough, strident highs and limited sound stage with it - that is an indication it does not mate with them well. 
   
  It's not so much of an issue of whether it is (or any amp is) a "good amp," as it is whether the headphone amp section has very low output impedance and high current output to mate well with Grados, and other low impedance phones.  For example, the WA3, and WA2, (both OTL tube amps) are great amps, but neither one drives low impedance phones well... though... they drive high impedance phones very well.


----------



## shimmer n roar

Quote: 





gradofan2 said:


> So true... but... many have never "heard" them driven by a well matched set up - so - they've never really heard them.  It's a fallacy that they have a small sound stage and strident / harsh highs - all of that disappears when they're properly driven by a very low impedance, high current output amp.


 
   
  you're entitled to your opinion of course but i don't know what you hope to achieve by continually asserting it as fact here and in other threads, when there are others who disagree with you based on their own knowledge and experience.


----------



## devouringone3

Hey guys it took me a while but I did it!
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/622756/joseph-grado-signature-product-hp-2i-upgraded-hp-1000-headphone-information-journal-and-comparative-review-begun#post_8612977
   
  My first look and impressions, the HP-1000 "i" upgrade. Though nothing has been said on sound yet, you can totally get the idea of what you're paying for here, and the photos extensively covers all of the apparent changes/upgrades. As far as I know it is a first on Head-Fi!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Hey guys it took me a while but I did it!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/622756/joseph-grado-signature-product-hp-2i-upgraded-hp-1000-headphone-information-journal-and-comparative-review-begun#post_8612977
> 
> My first look and impressions, the HP-1000 "i" upgrade. Though nothing has been said on sound yet, you can totally get the idea of what you're paying for here, and the photos extensively covers all of the apparent changes/upgrades. As far as I know it is a first on Head-Fi!


 
   
  Since i sometimes forget to check the ''high end audio'' forum,i hope you'll be posting you're impressions regarding you're HP2i in this thread too,you're exhaustive and ''neutral'' review deserves a well earned spot right here,in the Grado fan thread.


----------



## obobskivich

muppetface said:


> That looks more like some kind of parabolic _death ray_ than a speaker.




And that's a _negative_? :evil:


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Since i sometimes forget to check the ''high end audio'' forum,i hope you'll be posting you're impressions regarding you're HP2i in this thread too,you're exhaustive and ''neutral'' review deserves a well earned spot right here,in the Grado fan thread.


 
   
  Sure, I think they call it "musings"? 
   
  These are still really early impressions, please let me come back on them later (once I'll have tested and re-tested them), re-adjust them, but so far the keywords would be:
   
  "darker sound signature", "smoother FR and/or less aggressive, I cannot say", "slightly more forward, a few rows closer to the stage or maybe just 'an increased fullness' if it's possible"...
   
   
  Oh yeah and like every time I get a new headphone, I listen to it twice as loud as my usual listening volume. Haha, and you know, it's pleasurable even if it's loud, it's been 2-3 hours and I still feel relaxed (I should venture out of my comfort zone more often!) I'm listening to all the Project Touhou games (#6 to #12) music


----------



## devouringone3

Ladies and gentlemen, the most used up pair of RS2i ever (*edit, it's a vintage RS-2 and the buttons were removed a while ago):
   
 an atomic bomb blast radius survivor
   
 intact rodblock, strangely... the owner didn't hold onto them like he held onto his cups (100% of the time when listening?); or he carefully took the time to remove his two rodblocks before throwing the rest of the parts in the atomic bomb blast radius for no reason.
   
  But the amazing Grado thing I've seen in a while (...except for that other thing...):

   
  PINK DRIVERS ON A RS2i !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (*on a RS2, which is possible, but rare, as the RS-2 was last headphone officially released [1997] by Grado until the GS-1000 in 2006)
   
  It opens up the possibility for everyone to own them, they won't as rare and exclusive anymore! I'm going to ask the seller on eBay how he did it and start using my Grados the same way
   
  I don't understand, it almost looks like he forgot his headphone in a time-accelerating machine. The pads seems to be dying from age, but the RS2i itself isn't even old enough yet (Grado "i" upgrade, ~2009) for the bowls it came with to start disintegrating the same way the stock flats of a SR300 would today
   
  Anyway there it is: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GRADO-REFERENCE-SERIES-HEADPHONES-/120969875279?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item1c2a5dcf4f#ht_500wt_1361
   
  US $3.25 current bid (3).
   
  The bets are open, I bet one dollar that he won't get more than 100 dollars for it!
   
   
  And I bet another dollar that it will sell for more than 700 dollars because of its ultra-rare pink drivers


----------



## Chris_Himself

He just left 'em in the sun or in a car I think for a while.
   
  I'd still buy them. Grado still services these headphones.


----------



## MuppetFace

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> And that's a _negative_?


 
   
  If you knew me, you'd know that is definitely NOT a negative. : P


----------



## MuppetFace

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> He just left 'em in the sun or in a car I think for a while.
> 
> I'd still buy them. Grado still services these headphones.


 
   
  Indeed.
   
  Grados are some of the easiest headphones to get back up to spec, I find. Grado's customer service is some of the best I've encountered, and their construction is relatively simple (in a good way), so replacing parts is not that big of a deal and relatively cheaper compared to some other companies.
   
  When I got my pair of PS-1s, the little black end-caps were missing, and Grado responded to my e-mail within a few hours, sending out a set of them free of charge. They also offered to recable them for a decent price if I felt the current cable was too twisted up.
   
  I say go for it!


----------



## slick1ru2

My SR80 are 4 years old and in my rotation of the Ultrasone HFI 780 and Audia Technica A700. Definitely fun for rock, I have them on now.


----------



## shimmer n roar

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Grados are some of the easiest headphones to get back up to spec, I find. Grado's customer service is some of the best I've encountered, and their construction is relatively simple (in a good way), so replacing parts is not that big of a deal and relatively cheaper compared to some other companies.
> 
> ...


 
   
  i love the simplicity of the grado design where form follows function. they are deceptively robust and long lasting. it's great that grado continues to service their products long after the warranty has expired.


----------



## zeinharis

Quote: 





shimmer n roar said:


> i love the simplicity of the grado design where form follows function. they are deceptively robust and long lasting. it's great that grado continues to service their products long after the warranty has expired.


 
   
  Don't forget that grado/alessandro is the easiest headphone to mod to achive great sound quality and great looks, i really love my grado/alessandro


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Grados are some of the easiest headphones to get back up to spec, I find. Grado's customer service is some of the best I've encountered, and their construction is relatively simple (in a good way), so replacing parts is not that big of a deal and relatively cheaper compared to some other companies.
> 
> ...


 
  How do you like your PS1?
  I always have a love/hate relationship with mine- I like the silky smooth mids but always have issues with their bass (overpowering; mid bass heavy...) which affects the overall balance. They are almost like a side step to RS1 but the market prices of these two headphones are very different!


----------



## obobskivich

devouringone3 said:


> PINK DRIVERS ON A RS2i !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




So what I'm curious about is, is the "pinkness" the result of oxidation then? :confused_face_2:

Those almost look like they were just left in the sun or some other abrasive scenario (used as mobiles or something), I've had weather-stripping foam and gasket tape fall apart like that after a year or two riding on my car or garage door or something like that; I mean, I can't even imagine how much abuse you'd have to subject an RS-1/RS-2 to get that result, nothing I'd want near my head that's for sure, but still.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> PINK DRIVERS ON A RS2i !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> US $3.25 current bid (3).
> 
> The bets are open, I bet one dollar that he won't get more than 100 dollars for it!


 
   
  Please, back off on this one.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm going to set up my auction snipe software for this auction.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> So what I'm curious about is, is the "pinkness" the result of oxidation then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I believe the cheese cloth that covers the drivers on most early John Grado headphones would turn pink or brown after a while. It happened just with normal use.


----------



## obobskivich

pcf said:


> I believe the cheese cloth that covers the drivers on most early John Grado headphones would turn pink or brown after a while. It happened just with normal use.




Yeah but I'm wondering if it isn't plausible that if I left my RS-1i out for a long enough amount of time, or just wait ten years, will they discolor in the same manner? Is it chemical or physical.


----------



## MuppetFace

I think the chemical properties of the material is slightly different, to where the newer stuff doesn't discolor in the same way. Could be wrong about that though. Might be possible to discolor it one's self, and it wouldn't surprise me if some people tried doing it just to make more money on a sale....


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Yeah but I'm wondering if it isn't plausible that if I left my RS-1i out for a





> long enough amount of time, or just wait ten years, will they discolor in the same manner? Is it chemical or physical.


 
  No, they won't. It only happened with the early ones. I have never seen a pink RS1i. Grado Labs must have changed supplier for the cloth at some point. They use better stuff now- no discolouration. 
  Then again I have never seen a pair of pink RS2 either. What do I know?


----------



## parbaked

There is also a pair of "pink" MS1's for sale on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230836842219?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_500wt_1191
  Musta found some old cheese cloth lying around.....


----------



## Rav

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, the most used up pair of RS2i ever:
> 
> an atomic bomb blast radius survivor


 
   
  They're not RS2i, they're debuttoned old school RS2.  If they were RS2i the wwriting would read 'Grado Reference Series' around the top, and RS2 at the bottom.  My guess would be they've been used near something that discloured the cloth, cigarette smoke maybe?


----------



## Rav

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> There is also a pair of "pink" MS1's for sale on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230836842219?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_500wt_1191
> Musta found some old cheese cloth lying around.....


 
   
  If i was cynical i would say that those have been discoloured by the very pink looking foam earpads in the pictures...


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





rav said:


> If i was cynical i would say that those have been discoloured by the very pink looking foam earpads in the pictures...


 
  That's not as cynical as blaming it on "piercing highs causing ones ears to bleed"


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





rav said:


> They're not RS2i, they're debuttoned old school RS2.  If they were RS2i the wwriting would read 'Grado Reference Series' around the top, and RS2 at the bottom.  My guess would be they've been used near something that discloured the cloth, cigarette smoke maybe?


 
   
  You very right:

   
   

   
  The four conductors cable comes to comfort that.
   
  I'm sorry for that precipitate claim and how it degenerated, it's my error. I really felt like the thinner fonts were that of a RS2i (or a buttonless RS-1-type buttonless RS-2 but we've never seen that before so I wouldn't count on it).
   
  Bowl pads were also released very much around the time of the RS2 so it's possible, and explains better why they're now disintegrating, and much more aged than I initially felt like they were.
   
   
  Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> So what I'm curious about is, is the "pinkness" the result of oxidation then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quite possible, though I'm not aware of anyone experimenting with the sun on the cheese clothe and diaphragm of his Grados (I don't think it was done before). Weathering is a very strong process indeed 
   
   
  Quote: 





parbaked said:


> There is also a pair of "pink" MS1's for sale on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230836842219?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_500wt_1191
> Musta found some old cheese cloth lying around.....


 
   
  It's a good example of claiming the "Pink driver of the Grado lore" to try to elevate the winning bid. Those drivers are not pink, they're white, and this is a MS1i. I'd be also cynically to think that the slight pink tint around the edge is due to the red dyed HD414 pads, like cynical version Rav.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

just ordered my Grado sr80i's and they should be coming up soon.. I CANNOT WAIT!
   
  After hearing how other people's experiences and reviews with tasting the sr80i drug.
  I am yet to experience my taste in the Grado Pill for the first time!


----------



## Heathen999

Congrats PinoyPogiman!!!!
   
  I havent had mine very long either, but they sure sound good for the price. You should be very pleased with them.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

i remember Reading up on a review of someones Analogy of Grado and the Avotat Kalashnikov 1947(ak47)
   
  Like the ak47, Grado headphones are designed Simple, Reliable, robust, and provide Same or Better results than todays headphones(assault Rifles)
  Nice and affordable too!
   
  i like that analogy alot, it makes perfect sense how well Grado has kept up with their glorious headphones.
  same way how Mikhail Kalashnikov has kept up all this time Making one of today's most deadliest, most reliable, and most iconic assault rifle around


----------



## obobskivich

Yeah the bit that I was getting at is what MF said - someone trying to manipulate the sale. 

Rav - nice catch on that.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





pinoypogiman said:


> just ordered my Grado sr80i's and they should be coming up soon.. I CANNOT WAIT!
> 
> After hearing how other people's experiences and reviews with tasting the sr80i drug.
> I am yet to experience my taste in the Grado Pill for the first time!


 
   
  I have had mine for almost a year,and i'm still amazed at how good they sound,i just finished listening to Melody Gardot's ''The Absence'' with my SR80i's,and it was just pure pleasure,i believe that the price/performance ratio on these has to be one of the best in the industrie.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





pinoypogiman said:


> just ordered my Grado sr80i's and they should be coming up soon.. I CANNOT WAIT!
> 
> After hearing how other people's experiences and reviews with tasting the sr80i drug.
> I am yet to experience my taste in the Grado Pill for the first time!


 
   
  Congrats!!! Welcome to the family! 
   
  I will never, ever, NEVER sell my 80s


----------



## Focker

Wow, you guys gotta try this...
   
  A head-fi'er named Nils Tentacles posted this in the T1 thread. I don't have my T1s right now, but I was sitting here at my laptop (not even my good laptop, mind you) with my 80s on when I clicked this link. I had NO IDEA my 80s could do this! lol  If you guys want to have some fun, click play on this track and crank it up a bit...especially if you have either the 60s or 80s handy. I'm really in awe right now!
   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwjdZyQB2Bo


----------



## snapple10

Quote: 





focker said:


> Congrats!!! Welcome to the family!
> 
> I will never, ever, NEVER sell my 80s


 
  I am sure you will, If somebody offer you a price you can not refuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Okay, I get it, you like it enough to keep
   
  I just got a 80 from the FS, plan was to give it to my nephew but I am going to give  it a better listen this time around


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





snapple10 said:


> I am sure you will, If somebody offer you a price you can not refuse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  lol, you make a good point


----------



## Chulta

After two years of buying something else but still longing for grado, I finaly got a pair of 225i. They are fantastic


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





chulta said:


> After two years of buying something else but still longing for grado, I finaly got a pair of 225i. They are fantastic


 
  Two years of a Grado itch and you finally scratched it? Must have felt GOOOOOOD


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





chulta said:


> After two years of buying something else but still longing for grado, I finaly got a pair of 225i. They are fantastic


 
   
  Sounds like a winner if I ever heard one.
   
  I still use my RS-2's despite all the high end stuff I own FWIW.


----------



## Chulta

focker said:


> Two years of a Grado itch and you finally scratched it? Must have felt GOOOOOOD


 

Indeed, sooo satisfied right now.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Quote: 





chulta said:


> Indeed, sooo satisfied right now.


----------



## National

MY DOG JUST ATE MY SR60S


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





national said:


> MY DOG JUST ATE MY SR60S


 
   
  Oh s**t!!!  lol  He must have been mad that you weren't letting him listen?


----------



## Chulta

Quote: 





national said:


> MY DOG JUST ATE MY SR60S


 

 Eat the dog!


----------



## KG Jag

Quote: 





national said:


> MY DOG JUST ATE MY SR60S


 

 At least he/she/it ate the cheapest ones.


----------



## Cakensaur

I currently own the SR-80i and SR-225i, but the hunger. it doesn't go away.
   
  i have an insatiable need for more Grado's.
   
  I have constant arguments with my wallet, but its points are weak and my wallet always loses.
   
  So. my question to all of you, considering there is no point in anything lower than the 225, what should my next Grado purchase be?


----------



## Chulta

Quote: 





cakensaur said:


> I currently own the SR-80i and SR-225i, but the hunger. it doesn't go away.
> 
> i have an insatiable need for more Grado's.
> 
> ...


 
   


 Maby should go for the top imediatly, sounds like you gona end up there anyway.


----------



## snapple10

PS500 and then enjoy it for awhile, just happens to me my fav Grado, so far
   
  listening to PS1000 and PS500 now, I actually switch the PS500 pads to the PS1000 and like the feel
  I feel the music with the smaller pads.


----------



## Cakensaur

Its true, most likely will end up with all of them  BUT. i would quite like the journey....  PS1000 seem to be a marmite headphone on Head-fi, never had the pleasure to listen to them myself but loved the 500.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





cakensaur said:


> I currently own the SR-80i and SR-225i, but the hunger. it doesn't go away.
> 
> i have an insatiable need for more Grado's.
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's a tough one...my favorite Grados are the PS500s. In fact, they are my favorite headphones overall right now. I think I'd suggest going with either these or the RS-1s (or even the RS-2)
   
  PS. I like the Grado journey, too...I'm having a lot of fun going up the line gradually


----------



## brocket99

Hi All...Brand new here, and to tell you the truth not much of an audiophile.  However, long story short, my son wants headphones.  He's 6 years old, and the older guys in his tae kwon do club wear Dr. Dre Beats.  So we agreed he could buy headphones if he saved up enough money, so has begun to understand the value of a dollar, and realizes $200.00 ain't cheap.(We upped his allowance from 1 dollar to 3 dollars per day if he does all his chores and 30-45 minutes of math with mom or I.)  We also agreed as parents not to buy him anything in this process, so we don't spoil the absolute crap out of him.
   
  I also knew it would give me enough time to show him the error of purchasing of poor quality that is overpriced.
   
  Anyways, we have decided to go with Grado 60i's.  I may even purchase a pair myself.
   
  Things I need to know:
   
  #1.  Best place to buy online?
  #2.  Do they need an amp?
  #3.  What accessories do I need for them to plug into an ipod/iphone/imac/tv?
  #4.  Are they comfortable or should I invest in better ear pads?
  #5.  Feel free to give any kudos or criticism on my parenting.


----------



## Cakensaur

#1) Anywhere, grado's tend to be pretty strict on price,
  #2) They don't NEED an amp, but as with pretty much all headphones, SQ in general will increase... if you want to go with a portable a Fiio is generally what anyone will tell you around here if you want something cheap that does the job well.
  #3) You don't need any. Grado sr60/80 come with 3.5mm jack (1/8")
  #4) At first not very comfortable, but putting the pads in the wash should sort that out. I have the 80's which come with the same pads as the 60's  and i found them good enough. scratchy for literally the first hour or two.. but really quickly softened.
  #5) none at all, i think its better actually, rather than give into the beats culture and showing your kid another way.
   
  but i do seriously recommend the Grado sr-80, which are in my opinion some of the best price: performance ratio for any headphone out there. 
   
  (or atleast get the 80's for yourself  )
   
  Also, on another note.
   
  Welcome to Head-Fi! sorry about your wallet!
   
  :> always wanted to say that.


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





brocket99 said:


> Hi All...Brand new here, and to tell you the truth not much of an audiophile.  However, long story short, my son wants headphones.  He's 6 years old, and the older guys in his tae kwon do club wear Dr. Dre Beats.  So we agreed he could buy headphones if he saved up enough money, so has begun to understand the value of a dollar, and realizes $200.00 ain't cheap.(We upped his allowance from 1 dollar to 3 dollars per day if he does all his chores and 30-45 minutes of math with mom or I.)  We also agreed as parents not to buy him anything in this process, so we don't spoil the absolute crap out of him.
> 
> I also knew it would give me enough time to show him the error of purchasing of poor quality that is overpriced.
> 
> ...


 
  I wouldn't worry about an amp. If you REALLY would like to go that route I would recommend a dac/amp combo. 
  Any of this sites sponsor are good such as headroom or a local shop (price might be a tad more). I found the pads with the sr80i, which are the same on the 60i, to be comfortable but if you have a pronounced antihelix (one of the ridges on your ear near the edge) you may find them less than comfortable. I can bear with it because Grados tend to not have high clamping force so it isn't a big deal.


----------



## obobskivich

cakensaur said:


> I currently own the SR-80i and SR-225i, but the hunger. it doesn't go away.
> 
> i have an insatiable need for more Grado's.
> 
> ...




RS-1. I haven't heard the PS-500, but the SR-325 are more of a side-grade (the chromed ones look snazzy though!), and the RS-2 are reportedly just a "stop over" to the RS-1 (and the RS-1 gain build quality features over the RS-2 that help make the price more reasonable). 



brocket99 said:


> Hi All...Brand new here, and to tell you the truth not much of an audiophile.  However, long story short, my son wants headphones.  He's 6 years old, and the older guys in his tae kwon do club wear Dr. Dre Beats.  So we agreed he could buy headphones if he saved up enough money, so has begun to understand the value of a dollar, and realizes $200.00 ain't cheap.(We upped his allowance from 1 dollar to 3 dollars per day if he does all his chores and 30-45 minutes of math with mom or I.)  We also agreed as parents not to buy him anything in this process, so we don't spoil the absolute crap out of him.
> 
> I also knew it would give me enough time to show him the error of purchasing of poor quality that is overpriced.
> 
> ...




1. Authorized dealer only - Grado won't honor warranties from non-authorized dealers. Amazon.com is not authorized. Examples of authorized dealers include J&R and ListenUp. 
2. No, not really, assuming you have an iPod or AV receiver or something that it can plug into that isn't half bad. 
3. The SR-60 and SR-80 come with a 1/8" native and 1/4" adapter, everything from there up to the RS-1 lack adapters, the RS-1 and above are 1/4" native and come with 1/8" adapter. I'm guessing most of your stuff is 1/8" so the SR-60 will be fine (just take the adapter off). 
4. They're fine - I don't love the comfies, but they're not bad (I'm a weird duck and like the bowls). They're very light, so as long as you adjust the headband right, they'll fit very gently. 
5. Dude you're buying SR-60s for a 6 year old - that's awesome. And that you're teaching him the value of a dollar and not letting him buy cheap junk - he's earning a solid piece of gear that if treated well will probably last him for ages (the pads will fall apart sooner than you might expect on other headphones, like say, an HD 650, but they also cost less to replace, which is a huge upside). 

One thing I'd add to all of the above though: Grados are able to play stupidly loud from basically anything, and that can cause hearing damage pretty easily. Couple that with their absolute lack of isolation, and he/you may have a bad time if you intend to use them out on the town (either because you'll annoy the heck out of people around you due to the sound leak, or because you'll crank'em up really loud and blow your ears up). Unfortunately Grado doesn't make a closed headphone, and there's nothing else that sounds quite like them (and I think the SR-60 are probably one of the best values for a headphone) - Grado recently put out some in-ears (that will isolate and all that), but I have no idea what they sound like. I'd expect them to be quality products, just because of the company behind them, but for all I know they sound 180* different from the on-ear stuff. I think they also cost a bit more (I think they start at like $129).


----------



## Focker

I know many of us have multiple headphones, and there are at least some people out there like me who work through their rotation even when they have higher quality phones in-house. I tend to have different uses for each of my headphones, and lately I've really been focusing on my 80s. They have really settled into their niche now with tv watching and web surfing. They are so light and comfortable on my head that I love wearing them at the computer. I have been watching tv shows online more than I used to, and I also like to keep the stream for Big Brother on from time to time, as well. With the 80s I am able to hear every nuance of the conversation(s) and the environment. When it comes to movies I'll usually reach for my T1s...and when it comes to music I'll likely grab my PS500s. But if Im online and streaming some shows, watching  youtube vids, big brother feeds, etc...the 80s are where it's at!


----------



## PinoyPogiman

My Portapro's have made use for basically any application.
  which i plan to do with my Grado's.
   
  but Instead of setting in any set uses for either HP. I just rotate them each day or the other.
  like i used to do in Freshman year Highschool when i started getting into Audio Enthusiasm.
   
  Rotating from Portapro, to Sony XB500. looks like im gonna be adding Grado's with that rotation, or just all plain grado.


----------



## stacker45

I don't rotate them just for the sake of it,but i do have different applications for them,


----------



## obobskivich

I kind of grab whichever strikes my fancy that's at my desk/listening station. But there's only three cans there, and they're all "good" ones.


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote: 





focker said:


> That's a tough one...my favorite Grados are the PS500s. In fact, they are my favorite headphones overall right now. I think I'd suggest going with either these or the RS-1s (or even the RS-2)
> 
> PS. I like the Grado journey, too...I'm having a lot of fun going up the line gradually


 
   
  Absolutely - the PS500's and RS-1's are the "sweet spot" of the Grado line... and are true "values" - especially, if you find them at a discount (which is possible). 
   
  With the right, well matched, set up, their sound is 95%+ of the PS1000's... and... some may prefer them to the PS1000's.  The PS500's have a slightly richer, warmer, more weighty sound... and... the RS-1's have a slightly more clear, more detailed, more resolved sound, which is also rich, warm and weighty, but a bit less so than the PS500's (think HD600's (RS-1's) vs the HD650's (PS500's). 
   
  In my experience, these three phones are the pinnacle, and are easily the equal of any phones available... and... sound way more like "real, live music" than all others - especially, with all things acoustic!   And... a big advantage is that they sound just as good at lower volume levels, and do not have to be "over-driven" to achieve their great sound quality.
   
  Quite phenomenal, really.


----------



## madbull

after reading that, I'm quite anxious for my PS500 to arrive...


----------



## desertblues

You are gonna love the PS500's. They are so good to my ears that I just don't listen to my other cans much anymore.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





gradofan2 said:


> Absolutely - the PS500's and RS-1's are the "sweet spot" of the Grado line... and are true "values" - especially, if you find them at a discount (which is possible).
> 
> With the right, well matched, set up, their sound is 95%+ of the PS1000's... and... some may prefer them to the PS1000's.  The PS500's have a slightly richer, warmer, more weighty sound... and... the RS-1's have a slightly more clear, more detailed, more resolved sound, which is also rich, warm and weighty, but a bit less so than the PS500's (think HD600's (RS-1's) vs the HD650's (PS500's).
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'm not sure if i would say that the PS500 sounds 95%+ like the PS1000,i believe that they sound way too different to be that close.
   
  That's not to say that the PS500 don't sound good,i think that a lot of you know by now that i think that the 500's are a best buy,but the PS1000' are a different animal.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





madbull said:


> after reading that, I'm quite anxious for my PS500 to arrive...


 
   
  You made a great choice. For anyone who likes the Grado sound, it's hard to believe they wouldn't love the 500s....especially when you look at the price tag. I love when I find a piece of audio gear that ticks all the boxes, and the 500s do that for me.


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I'm not sure if i would say that the PS500 sounds 95%+ like the PS1000,i believe that they sound way too different to be that close.
> 
> That's not to say that the PS500 don't sound good,i think that a lot of you know by now that i think that the 500's are a best buy,but the PS1000' are a different animal.


 
   
  Hmmm... that's strange - likely the difference in our sources and amps.  Because I find them to sound very similar, especially if the PS500's have the G Cushions.  Though, I guess I would say the RS-1's and PS1000's have more of a similarity.  The PS500's have a bit more of a focused sound with the L Cushions, while the PS1000's have a more diffused sound with the G Cushions - with a greater similarity between the two with the same cushions.


----------



## MuppetFace

To me the PS1000 actually sounds a bit unique in the Grado lineup.


----------



## maddin

Quote: 





focker said:


> You made a great choice. For anyone who likes the Grado sound, it's hard to believe they wouldn't love the 500s....especially when you look at the price tag. I love when I find a piece of audio gear that ticks all the boxes, and the 500s do that for me.


 
  Madbull, I hope you will like the PS500. I have them now for ore than half a year but I have to say that I never really got into them. I think I really tried to like them and listened for quite a while only with them. Technically I think they are good headphones but I can not get used to their tonal balance. To my ears the mid bass is far to strong, which I find a pity because I like the rest of what I hear but the bass is too dominant for my liking. So, by now I went back to listen with my Alessandro pro or my SR325i on my main rig and with my ipod I either use my HF1 (which I find technically inferior to the PS500 but I prefer their balance much more...) or the beyerdynamic DT1350. The PS500 are in their box for long by now... and I know I should sell them but...


----------



## PinoyPogiman

guess who got their Grado Sr-80i's! and ENJOYING them!
  they just came in and im listening to them right now!
   
  i just LOVE the clarity!
   
*Money Well Spent*, though i can say Sorry for my wallet.. that was all i have. haha im poor


----------



## Twinster

You & me have very similar taste in sound. Have you tried any Magnum headphone by any chance?
   
  I still miss my MS-Pro but I now have some old vintage black SR325 and they sound extremely good.
   





   
  Quote: 





maddin said:


> Madbull, I hope you will like the PS500. I have them now for ore than half a year but I have to say that I never really got into them. I think I really tried to like them and listened for quite a while only with them. Technically I think they are good headphones but I can not get used to their tonal balance. To my ears the mid bass is far to strong, which I find a pity because I like the rest of what I hear but the bass is too dominant for my liking. So, by now I went back to listen with my Alessandro pro or my SR325i on my main rig and with my ipod I either use my HF1 (which I find technically inferior to the PS500 but I prefer their balance much more...) or the beyerdynamic DT1350. The PS500 are in their box for long by now... and I know I should sell them but...


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





twinster said:


> You & me have very similar taste in sound. Have you tried any Magnum headphone by any chance?
> 
> I still miss my MS-Pro but I now have some old vintage black SR325 and they sound extremely good.


 
  Simon - have you tried a FWJ with your 325's?
   
  Just curious - as I really love the presentation wioth my 325i + Cabillas Iroko FWJ, but have always been curious about the magnums as well.  Trying to get a comparison point - but guessing I'll just have to buy a pair of V4 drivers if I really want to find out .....
   
  Paul


----------



## our martin

Everthings confirmed now so the shop should be ready in 4 months..see you all in a couple of months i am off to ibiza..P.s focker i will do you a good deal on the ps1000s!


----------



## Twinster

brooko said:


> Simon - have you tried a FWJ with your 325's?
> 
> Just curious - as I really love the presentation wioth my 325i + Cabillas Iroko FWJ, but have always been curious about the magnums as well.  Trying to get a comparison point - but guessing I'll just have to buy a pair of V4 drivers if I really want to find out .....
> 
> Paul




Hello Paul. Hope you doing good! . No i did not tried those SR325 in wood cup but to be honest i would't dare touching them. They have the best balanced of all my previous Grado headphone. Maybe on part with stock MS-Pro ( but not while they were set as MS-Ultimate). 

They sound just right to me.

I have tried my Magnum v4 with Symphones aluminium sleeve with Back Ebony wood cups from Martin but I did not like the v4 signature. I found the bass to be too much with some music genre so I sold them. I was without Grado cans for a little while until I found the black Grado.

Cheer!


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





twinster said:


> Hello Paul. Hope you doing good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks.  I love my 325is - the only thing I would like to achievce is to be able to use jumbos - without killing the sound.  I have in the back of my mind (already knowing the effect the jumbos have on the spectrum) that if I perhaps tried jumbos on the magnum drivers - I may be able to get the comfort I want - with a sound more akin to my current 325 fwj with bowls.
   
  Unfortunately the likes of the PS1000 is well out of my budget (wife, kids, mortgage etc come first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - so it's trying to find a compromise.  I may just have to take a leap of faith and order the magnum drivers from Rhydon - and see for myself ....


----------



## marts30

Quote: 





brooko said:


> Simon - have you tried a FWJ with your 325's?
> 
> Just curious - as I really love the presentation wioth my 325i + Cabillas Iroko FWJ, but have always been curious about the magnums as well.  Trying to get a comparison point - but guessing I'll just have to buy a pair of V4 drivers if I really want to find out .....
> 
> Paul


 
   
  I prefer magnums over any Grado I've tried. Couldn't stand the brightness of the 325. I have the V4 in wooden cups, my next favourite are the Alessandro MS2. Sold the RS1, MS Pro.


----------



## Twinster

brooko said:


> Thanks.  I love my 325is - the only thing I would like to achievce is to be able to use jumbos - without killing the sound.  I have in the back of my mind (already knowing the effect the jumbos have on the spectrum) that if I perhaps tried jumbos on the magnum drivers - I may be able to get the comfort I want - with a sound more akin to my current 325 fwj with bowls.
> 
> Unfortunately the likes of the PS1000 is well out of my budget (wife, kids, mortgage etc come first  ) - so it's trying to find a compromise.  I may just have to take a leap of faith and order the magnum drivers from Rhydon - and see for myself ....




i would recommend using the G cusn pads with distancers. the pads alone do affect the sound with loosing the bass impact and the mid sound farther away but the distancers seems to get the sound signature back on track. at least for me it worked on the MS-Pro and I remember trying it with the Magnum and the result was pretty good too. Don't forget to review the Ms1000 thread they provide the technical detail of the distancers. 

if you still have the plastic chamber/sleeve from your Grado they work quite well as distancers. you just need to cut them the proper lenght and do not forget the hole. I also line mine with some sticky felt to reduce resonance.


----------



## sem1845

I love my 325is headphones but I have huge problems wearing them for more than ~30 mins at a time.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





sem1845 said:


> I love my 325is headphones but I have huge problems wearing them for more than ~30 mins at a time.


 
   

 Try bending the headband out to reduce the clamp.
 Remove and wash the pads in a mild detergent - and then make sure they're dry.  You can also use a small amount of fabric softener.
 Try different pads to see which is most comfortable to you.  I prefer bowls - others prefer flats or comfies.  You have to experiment to find the right mix of comfort and sound.
 Can recommend one of headphone lounge's aftermarket headbands - they greatly increase comfort.
   
  I was like you in the beginning.  Now I'd have no issues with my 325is even up to a couple of hours.
   
  Oh - and replacing the aluminium with a lighter weight fwj (wooden cup) greatly reduces the weight and can also have a nice effect on both comfort and sound.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





our martin said:


> Everthings confirmed now so the shop should be ready in 4 months..see you all in a couple of months i am off to ibiza..P.s focker i will do you a good deal on the ps1000s!


 
   
   
  Wow man....you are livin the life!!! lol  Say hello to the women in bikinis for me


----------



## parbaked

Any ideas how to strap these to the side of my head?
  I think they'd improve any perceived bass deficiencies, but I am concerned about comfort and if the plastic rod blocks can handle the weight.
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/MEGA-RARE-VINTAGE-GRADO-SPEAKER-PAIR-Grado-Lab-JR-Loudspeaker-System-/180958194002?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item2a21f2e952#ht_521wt_861


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Any ideas how to strap these to the side of my head?
> I think they'd improve any perceived bass deficiencies, but I am concerned about comfort and if the plastic rod blocks can handle the weight.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MEGA-RARE-VINTAGE-GRADO-SPEAKER-PAIR-Grado-Lab-JR-Loudspeaker-System-/180958194002?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item2a21f2e952#ht_521wt_861


 

 you might have to use a different method than using the Rodblocks and such.
  we have to redesign the headband


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





pinoypogiman said:


> you might have to use a different method than using the Rodblocks and such.
> we have to redesign the headband


 
  Maybe a setup like this, bigger of course. 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/487484/ortho-headphones-based-on-planar-speakers


----------



## rjp

I love my pre-"i" SR60 set, but I'm getting upgradeitis. I'm debating whether to take a small step (SR80i), a bigger step (SR225i), or a giant leap (PS500). Yeah, I know, "kiss your wallet goodbye..."


----------



## LCfiner

I say take a big step to the RS2. Assuming you want to keep the same sound as the SR60 (but a bit more mellow). Or the RS1 but the RS2 is close and is a good deal cheaper.
   
  If you want a lot more bass and less treble energy, get the PS500.


----------



## rjp

Hmmm... the PS500 sounds right up my alley (OW! My wallet!). I'm enough of a basshead that I seriously enjoy my DT770 Pro 80's; on pipe organ they are out of this world.
   
  I think what I really want to do, though, is head over to a store where I can audition the various models - and bring my laptop, my old SR60s, the Focusrite box and a bunch of FLACs, including ones I've recorded myself. If I find that the 80i or 225i works for me, that's more money I can set aside for a microphone upgrade (OW! My wallet! x2).
   
  Then again, I might find that these old SR60s are all I really need on the Grado side of things. I could use new pads, though - mine are looking a bit ratty.


----------



## LCfiner

quick tip. if you like bass and want more on the SR60, but the TTVJ flats. 35 bucks and they really do a better job than the comfies.
   
  flats can be hit or miss on grados designed with the deeper bowls, but I think they're real good drop in replacements for the grados that come with comfies. highs are less strident and harsh and bass kick is increased a great deal.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

i remember hearing about one possible issue with Grado's of Dreaded Grado Grattle.
   
  Could the Headphones get Grattle from the outer grill? is that how Grattle comes?
   
  or is it only when something like a Hair gets through the Inner part of the headphone through the White Screen/ Driver?
   
  i just want to know, thanks!
  and how exactly do i position the earcups when i wear them on my neck? The Backside facing out, or facing in?


----------



## slick1ru2

Contributing writer, Lang Phipps, Listener Magazine on the Grado website says in his review of the SR225i, "
  In the instrumental bridge of "Time Out of Mind" from Steely Dan's "Gaucho," I finally made a positive ID on the super-subtle floor tom part, after years of not being sure it was there...". Well I only have a pair of SR80s and thought what the heck. And sure enough, I could hear the floor tom in the bridge. Now, I just got a FiiO E10 to use with my computer so I am sure that helped.

 Also, the Grado facebook page has a little thing going on their facebook page where they are giving away tee shirts for August, one a day, for those posting stories about their Grados.  https://www.facebook.com/GradoLabs


----------



## obobskivich

To the chap with the SR-60 - I'd suggest trying the SR-225 or an RS (I don't know the PS), the SR-225 are probably the most fiscally conservative upgrade, and sound pretty great.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





slick1ru2 said:


> Contributing writer, Lang Phipps, Listener Magazine on the Grado website says in his review of the SR225i, "
> In the instrumental bridge of "Time Out of Mind" from Steely Dan's "Gaucho," I finally made a positive ID on the super-subtle floor tom part, after years of not being sure it was there...". Well I only have a pair of SR80s and thought what the heck. And sure enough, I could hear the floor tom in the bridge. Now, I just got a FiiO E10 to use with my computer so I am sure that helped.
> 
> Also, the Grado facebook page has a little thing going on their facebook page where they are giving away tee shirts for August, one a day, for those posting stories about their Grados.  https://www.facebook.com/GradoLabs


 
   
  wow, how cool is that! Gotta love the Grado detail


----------



## Twinster

Quote: 





slick1ru2 said:


> Contributing writer, Lang Phipps, Listener Magazine on the Grado website says in his review of the SR225i, "
> In the instrumental bridge of "Time Out of Mind" from Steely Dan's "Gaucho," I finally made a positive ID on the super-subtle floor tom part, after years of not being sure it was there...". Well I only have a pair of SR80s and thought what the heck. And sure enough, I could hear the floor tom in the bridge. Now, I just got a FiiO E10 to use with my computer so I am sure that helped.
> 
> Also, the Grado facebook page has a little thing going on their facebook page where they are giving away tee shirts for August, one a day, for those posting stories about their Grados.  https://www.facebook.com/GradoLabs


 
   
  Going to try this from my Steely Dan vinyl tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Great album by the way. Amazing production/recording.


----------



## LCfiner

Call me cynical, but if that reviewer only heard those floor toms when hooked up to the introductory model SR80, then he must have had some _pretty poor_ headphones beforehand.
   
  The SR60 and SR80, 125, etc are _good_, but they're not the most revealing headphones out there. they don't have a  super clean sound compared to higher end headphones (yes, including higher end Grados) or the best imaging and clarity.


----------



## Focker

I disagree. I"m accustomed to listening to some of the most detailed speakers on earth - Magnepan 3.6s....and one of the very first things I noted aobut the 80s when I put them on was how airy and detailed they were and how impressed I was with the imaging. I find Grados to present some of the most stable, accurate imaging of all the headphones I've heard to date. Their sound stage is only average at best, but Ive found the imaging - even on the lowly 80s - to be superb. I remember watching an episode of Sons of Anarchy with them shortly after I just got them....there was a scene with a motorcycle coming in from off in the distance, and then disappearing off cam to the left, then coming into the shot, holding, and then going off to the right of the shot and into the distance. If I did not have a visual on that, and only had the headphones on, I could have told you *exactly* the location of the motorcycle at every point in that scene.


----------



## MuppetFace

What do you chappies think of the Grado HF1? The HF2 gets a lot of love, so what about its wood/plastic predecessor?
   
  What's it's FR like? What models does it most closely resemble?


----------



## obobskivich

muppetface said:


> What do you chappies think of the Grado HF1? The HF2 gets a lot of love, so what about its wood/plastic predecessor?
> 
> What's it's FR like? What models does it most closely resemble?




IIRC the reviews "in the day" held it favorably against the 125 and 225, but it was less refined/controlled to the RS-1. I know the $500-$700 that you find them used for is outrageous money. Can't tell you much more I'm afraid.


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





focker said:


> I disagree. I"m accustomed to listening to some of the most detailed speakers on earth - Magnepan 3.6s....and one of the very first things I noted aobut the 80s when I put them on was how airy and detailed they were and how impressed I was with the imaging. I find Grados to present some of the most stable, accurate imaging of all the headphones I've heard to date. Their sound stage is only average at best, but Ive found the imaging - even on the lowly 80s - to be superb. I remember watching an episode of Sons of Anarchy with them shortly after I just got them....there was a scene with a motorcycle coming in from off in the distance, and then disappearing off cam to the left, then coming into the shot, holding, and then going off to the right of the shot and into the distance. If I did not have a visual on that, and only had the headphones on, I could have told you *exactly* the location of the motorcycle at every point in that scene.


 
   
  As usual we'll have to agree to disagree. 
   
  To my ears, I've heard much better imaging from other headphones and speakers than from my SR60 or my old MS1. Aside from the salad bowl Grados, only the PS500 and RS1 really wowed me with their imaging.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> As usual we'll have to agree to disagree.
> 
> To my ears, I've heard much better imaging from other headphones and speakers than from my SR60 or my old MS1. Aside from the salad bowl Grados, only the PS500 and RS1 really wowed me with their imaging.


 
   
  Yes, we're good at that lol.


----------



## obobskivich

lcfiner said:


> As usual we'll have to agree to disagree.
> 
> To my ears, I've heard much better imaging from other headphones and speakers than from my SR60 or my old MS1. Aside from the salad bowl Grados, only the PS500 and RS1 really wowed me with their imaging.




Not to stir a fight, but how did we go from resolution and detail to imaging? :confused_face_2:

I would agree that compared to something like the ESP/950, the Grados are not the best for detail retrieval, but compared to a lot of modern headphones, they're absolutely fantastic.


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Not to stir a fight, but how did we go from resolution and detail to imaging?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  no fight is stirring. it's in the posts. i mentioned clarity and imaging in my post regarding that review on the Grado site. Focker responded with a comment about imaging in particular. then I responded to that. no big deal


----------



## desertblues

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Not to stir a fight, but how did we go from resolution and detail to imaging?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I find the PS500 to be way better than other headphones I've heard in detail retrieval. This morning I was listening to Cassandra Wilson's new album (which features some great guitar and rather subtle background instruments) and I heard things I did not even realize were there when using my AKG Q701's. The Grado's really are excellent in the detail department!


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> What do you chappies think of the Grado HF1? The HF2 gets a lot of love, so what about its wood/plastic predecessor?
> 
> What's it's FR like? What models does it most closely resemble?


 
   
   I had the chance the other week to listen to a unit that *reportedly* was a beta-prototype HF1 used by John Grado
   during development, it was sold to TTVJ and then supposedly passed on to Australian Grado nut who lives in Melbourne.
   
   Overall I found them to be quite bright, more or less SR325i (not SR325is) bright. No real way of telling if this signature remained
   unchanged for the production models.


----------



## Twinster

obobskivich said:


> IIRC the reviews "in the day" held it favorably against the 125 and 225, but it was less refined/controlled to the RS-1. I know the $500-$700 that you find them used for is outrageous money. Can't tell you much more I'm afraid.




WoW! $500-$700. I think it's more like $300-$400. the HF2 goes for $400-$500. I've been keeping track of them in the FS thread and this is the range i've seen.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> I had the chance the other week to listen to a unit that *reportedly* was a beta-prototype HF1 used by John Grado
> during development, it was sold to TTVJ and then supposedly passed on to Australian Grado nut who lives in Melbourne.
> 
> Overall I found them to be quite bright, more or less SR325i (not SR325is) bright. No real way of telling if this signature remained
> unchanged for the production models.


 
  My HF-1, a production model, is not as bright as SR325i or 325is. 
  I don't think they are that much other better than 125 or 225. I picked up my pair for not very much when everyone was selling their HF-1 to get the HF-2.


----------



## obobskivich

desertblues said:


> I find the PS500 to be way better than other headphones I've heard in detail retrieval. This morning I was listening to Cassandra Wilson's new album (which features some great guitar and rather subtle background instruments) and I heard things I did not even realize were there when using my AKG Q701's. The Grado's really are excellent in the detail department!




Oh I would agree - I think the SR-225 are easily on-par with the 70x for detail and speed, and would hope the PS-500 are better (the RS-1 are), but there are certainly more detailed cans out there. 



twinster said:


> WoW! $500-$700. I think it's more like $300-$400. the HF2 goes for $400-$500. I've been keeping track of them in the FS thread and this is the range i've seen.




Sadly I've seen a few at that price, but yeah I remember $300-$400 a while ago being more realistic; weren't they like $200-$250 at release?


----------



## pcf

HF-1 were sold for $300 to $400 (used) for a while. When HF-2 came out. They dropped to under $200 and not difficult to find. You rarely see them for sale now. I have no idea people are paying that much for them.


----------



## Twinster

pcf said:


> HF-1 were sold for $300 to $400 (used) for a while. When HF-2 came out. They dropped to under $200 and not difficult to find. You rarely see them for sale now. I have no idea people are paying that much for them.




I guest it's all about the collector value  Just to own a piece of audio history regardless of their sonics qualities. some collectors would pay big dollars for an old Pioneer SE-L40 just because they look cool but knowing that they sound awfull.


----------



## Twinster

pcf said:


> HF-1 were sold for $300 to $400 (used) for a while. When HF-2 came out. They dropped to under $200 and not difficult to find. You rarely see them for sale now. I have no idea people are paying that much for them.




I guest it's all about the collector value. Just to own a piece of audio history regardless of their sonics qualities. some collectors would pay big dollars for an old Pioneer SE-L40 just because they look cool but knowing that they sound awfull.


----------



## Gwarmi

Really enjoying the synergy with this stack comprising of the ALO MK3-B portable amp, Cypher Labs Algo
   Solo DAC and the RS1's. I'm not noticing a huge increase in detail retrieval over let's say a bog stock
   Apple Classic - the nuances are in the sense of space and separation on well known tracks. Some
   tracks though this setup project a very large image compared to the standard Apple gear.
   
   Much better than the standard iPhone which is pretty tinny and nasty.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

< who said i had too many headphones? 5 isnt bad is it? only about, 3 are better


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Really enjoying the synergy with this stack comprising of the ALO MK3-B portable amp, Cypher Labs Algo
> Solo DAC and the RS1's. I'm not noticing a huge increase in detail retrieval over let's say a bog stock
> Apple Classic - the nuances are in the sense of space and separation on well known tracks. Some
> tracks though this setup project a very large image compared to the standard Apple gear.
> ...


 
   
  Every time I see a pair of RS-1s I just stare at how good looking they are. 
   
   
  LOL PinoyPogi.....


----------



## charliex

Quote: 





funcrusha said:


> Recent 'Gradophile' here. I own a pair of the SR80i's and love them. I'm a bit peeved that I recently lost the adaptor jack (the 1/8 to 1/4 inch plug) that allows me to plug my Grados into my hifi amp. I'm concerned that a generic replacement might compromise the sound I have come to love. How could I get a replacement jack?
> 
> Please help!
> 
> ...


 
   
           You're not serious are you?  An adapter jack is just that, an adaptor jack.  It makes absolutely NO difference to the sound, whatsoever!.  Just go to Wal-Mart and pick one up for a couple of bucks.


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





focker said:


> Every time I see a pair of RS-1s I just stare at how good looking they are.
> 
> 
> LOL PinoyPogi.....


 
   
   Mine are starting to develop some aesthetic 'character' you could say Focker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 A few drizzles of rain here and there - they spend more time
   outside than inside!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Mine are starting to develop some aesthetic 'character' you could say Focker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well, in time thta will just give you an excuse to buy another pair


----------



## Gwarmi

Quote: 





focker said:


> Well, in time thta will just give you an excuse to buy another pair


 
   
   RS1's could never see the lining of a bin! 
   
   Just the perfect excuse to refurbish and re-cable them when that time comes ~ that is assuming that over time constant temperature contrasts
   may eventually crack the mahogany shell - if that happens then they will be rather kaput.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Really enjoying the synergy with this stack comprising of the ALO MK3-B portable amp, Cypher Labs Algo
> Solo DAC and the RS1's. I'm not noticing a huge increase in detail retrieval over let's say a bog stock
> Apple Classic - the nuances are in the sense of space and separation on well known tracks. Some
> tracks though this setup project a very large image compared to the standard Apple gear.
> ...


 
  Try using better headphones gwarmi the rs1's aren't the best, sorry grado fans but you should be using the akg 3003i's!


----------



## MuppetFace

He didn't say "no increase in detail." He said "I'm not noticing a HUGE increase in detail."
   
  Two very different things.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> He didn't say "no increase in detail." He said "I'm not noticing a HUGE increase in detail."
> 
> Two very different things.


 
  I read through it again, ok my bad but with a good pair of headphones the alo combo are the best portable dac/amp you can get! p.s I have been testing all the best headphones dac/headphone amp combos for the shop!


----------



## Dicetrain

Wow! My plastic gimbals cracked. Grado is sending me replacements but I expect those to eventually meet the same fate. I'll have to save up a bit and get these sweeeeet metal gimbals.
   
  Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> Check out Marty's site: Martin Custom Audio
> 
> Marty is a master craftsman with the stuff he turns on that lathe...warning visiting Marty's site could make you drool.
> 
> ...


----------



## LCfiner

You may also want to contact Symphones. I got the Magnum aluminum gimbals from them last month. costs 120 bucks (shipping to states may be more expensive). Not sure how much Martin Audio is charging.
   
  The Symphones gimbals are full circles with cutouts on the bottom, like RS1 gimbals.
   
  just another option


----------



## jiiikoo

I just placed an order for Alessandro MS-1i's from their wedsite. Seemed to be the best bang for the buck, considering Grado SR80i's cost 150€ in Finland. Could get the Alessandros for almost half that, shipping included. Now I just have to wait for them to arrive, hope it doesnt take ages...
   
  And on a side note, I'm not a audiophile, not yet atleast. I just heard so much great things about those cans, that I just had to test them out. Only headphones i've owned in the past have been a pair of Skullcandys that broke on the same day I bought them, got my money back and bought Sennheiser HD448, which have been good. So those Alessandros could be considered my first step in to more serious business.


----------



## lawlz

My experience with Headphone Lounge:
   
  About 3 months ago, I had just purchased my first set of Ultimate Ears TF10's. Before this, I only had experience with a plethora of cheapo IEMs such as the stock Apple Earbuds, Brainwavz M2, Skullcandies and a couple not so cheapo IEMs such as the Shure E3c. All of these IEMs broke on me within 3-6 months of usage due to one common factor, cable breakage. Now, I don't yank or pull my IEMs but I exercise, bike, run, jump, and lift weights with these things. In other words, I live life with them. I love music and listen to it every chance I get whether it's in the restroom, in the car, working on homework, and so forth but I was spending at least $100 a year buying replacement IEMs. After reading a couple threads on Head-Fi, I discovered that re-cabling could be a viable option for not only better sound quality but increased durability as well.
   
  This is when I began contact with Chris_Himself at Headphone Lounge. I instant messaged him on a weekday around 2 A.M and surprisingly enough, he was awake and extremely responsive to all of my questions (trust me, I had a lot). In hindsight, I asked many stupid and basic questions that would drive even the most patient person crazy but Chris answered everything in a friendly manner. I quickly forgot that I was talking to a business representative of Headphone Lounge and felt like I was talking to an old friend. After several hours of talking, I sent payment for a Silver Ray IEM cable. I was excited as Chris could not keep emphasizing how much better my TF10's would sound with his cable. In all honesty, I am a skeptic when it comes to claims of huge boosts in sound quality but I didn't really care as I purchased the cable for durability rather than performance.
   
  3 months/$2000+ later, I have owned/listened to the following gear:
   
  Earsonics SM3 V2
  Westone UM3X
  Fiio E17
  Headstage Arrow 12HE 4G
  Ultrasone Pro 900
  Nuforce HDP
  Audeze LCD2 R2 (friends)
  AKG 701 (friends)
  Grado SR225i
  Magnum V4
   
  I now only own two sets of gear, the TF10's and the Magnum V4 build.
   
  You may be wondering, why would you sell such highly renowned sets of equipment? In all honesty, I could not tell the difference in SQ between my Headstage Arrow 4G and my Fiio E17, not one difference. I was beginning to think I was crazy but I then purchased the Nuforce HDP. Again, there was really no clear difference that would indicate it was $300 than the previous two amps. My Earsonics and UM3X's sounded great technically but they didn't give me the same emotion that my TF10's gave. I felt the same way about my friend's LCD2s. The point of this paragraph is to highlight the reasons why I am a skeptic to high-end gear sounding so much better than mid-tier equipment. People have claimed a 20-30% increase as you move to the next tier. In my experience, it is not even half of that. Call me crazy but I judge with my ears, not with what I read or how much money I spent.
   
  Fast forward to the present and I now own a Grado build decked out in Headphone Lounge Gear. Here is what the build looks like:
   
*[size=x-small]Symphone Magnum V4 Drivers[/size]*
*[size=x-small]Headphone Lounge Onyx Manta Headband[/size]*
*[size=x-small]Headphone Lounge Silver Ray Headphone Cable w/ Neutrik Right-Angled 1/8"+Viablue Y-Splitter[/size]*
*[size=x-small]Vibro Labs Classic Mahogany Cups[/size]*
*[size=x-small]Detatchable Cable Mod- SMC Connectors to 1/8"[/size]*
   
*[size=x-small]I'll cut right to the chase. These things sound amazing, even plugged in straight to my phone or laptop. Compared to the stock SR225i drivers/cable, the level of clarity and energy is noticeably heightened. Imagine what they would sound like amped through a proper DAC? Treble emphasis/clarity has increased by a good amount, bass has tightened up, and even though the soundstage on Grados is notoriously bad, the soundstage is more than enough enough to satisfy me, even after listening to the TF10's, SM3's, and LCD2's. In terms of build quality, it can only be described as nothing short of a masterpiece. The wooden cups themselves are a work of art. From the design, cutting, and production, Luke from Headphone Lounge is a one man operation that takes pride in his work and it is evident in the final product which looks AMAZING. I can't stop staring at how good they look. The detachable cable mod/cables themselves were made by Ted at Headphone Lounge. Ted is an awesome, very friendly guy that is down to earth and as honest as they come. Ted was responsible for making the cables for both my TF10s and the Grado build as well as performing the detachable mod. We decided on SMC connectors (same connectors as the Hifiman cans) and the level of detail and craftsmanship is top-notch. Ted used 24 gauge wire inside the drivers with heat shrink for maximum durability and the solder job looks freaking great. I have complete confidence everything will hold up Everything feels sturdy and durable. Moving onto the headband, the stock SR225 headband was thin and did not offer much support or comfortability. Jin's Onyx Manta headband is made of quality materials and feels much more comfortable and I can barely feel anything on my head during listening sessions.[/size]*
   
   
*[size=x-small]Overall, the Magnum build is wonderful and greatly exceeded my originally skeptical expectations of how good they could really sound. Not only that but the Grados no longer feel like a huge piece of plastic held together by glue but rather a piece of high craftsmanship. These are now 1 of 2 of my favorite pieces of equipment, the other being my Ultimate Ears Triple Fi 10's. Speaking of the TF10's, what happened with the cable I purchased from Chris that started off this entire adventure? Well, after plugging them in for the first time and not expecting to hear anything different (a feeling of disappointment I became accustomed to after purchasing and listening to high-end gear without any noticeable difference), there was actually a HUGE difference. My god, all my skepticism subsided once I listened to them. The treble emphasis on the already treble-emphasized TF10s became even more pronounced except everything became more clear. Vocals were more crisp and life-like. The bass has definitely tightened up and does not bloat the entire frequency spectrum as much as before. The overall quality has improved and is DEFINITELY noticeable. For all the skeptics out there like me, trust me, a quality cable changes and may even improve the sound signature.To summarize, I believe my Grados sound better than my SM3s, my UM3Xs, and can even compete with the LCD2s head-on. I don't feel like I am missing anything switching from the LCD2s. My friend who owns them was instantly wowed at the overall sound and asked me how much they cost to build? I told him the amount, which was a little bit over half of what it cost for his LCD2s and was in shock, and for good reason.[/size]*
   
*[size=x-small]In conclusion, everyone at Headphone Lounge is wonderful. After working and keeping in contact with them for several months now, I feel like they are my friends that I can come to to talk about anything whether it be about headphones, music, food, life, and so forth. They are all friendly and take pride in what they do. They all love music just as much as the next guy and genuinely want to provide the best experience you can have, all at an affordable price. Although I am still skeptical of high-end gear being so much better than much more affordable gear like my TF10s and Grados, I can tell you without a doubt that a re-cable from Headphone Lounge WILL make it sound better. I can say this with confidence even without the prescribed 100 hours of burn-in that they recommend. In addition to a re-cable, if you ever need any other headphone related services, Chris and Ted are the guys to go to. Their prices are more than affordable without any sacrifice in quality.[/size]*


----------



## MuppetFace

I'm loving the PS-1 a lot right now.
   
   

   
   
  I think I'm going to dive into the world of Magnum drivers next. It's a little daunting, though. Ideally I'd like to find a complete build that uses the v3 or v4.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> I'm loving the PS-1 a lot right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Have you contacted Rhydon? Maybe he can do something...


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





pcf said:


> Have you contacted Rhydon? Maybe he can do something...


 

 He doesn't do the builds anymore, he does still very much sell the drivers though


----------



## flaming_june

Quote: 





lawlz said:


>


 
   
   
  That looks, AWESOME.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





flaming_june said:


> That looks, AWESOME.


 
   
  +1
   
  Grados look much better with that thicker headband than they do the flat one....those are some of the nicest Grados I've ever seen! Makes me want to pick em up and slap those babies on my noggin!!


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





flaming_june said:


> That looks, AWESOME.


 
  Wow. Those look so much better in person. From Headphonelounge.com right? Dang. Seeing those makes me want to pick some wood cups so much more
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Gotta get some $$!


----------



## rwat25

Does anybody know if its worth upgrading from the Grado sr80i to the Alessandro MS-1?  
   
  I already like the sound of sr80i but seems like a lot of people are liking the MS-1.
   
  And does anybody know if theres a way to fix the sound leakage of the grados? and does the MS-1 have less sound leakage than the sr80i?


----------



## jiiikoo

Quote: 





rwat25 said:


> Does anybody know if its worth upgrading from the Grado sr80i to the Alessandro MS-1?
> 
> I already like the sound of sr80i but seems like a lot of people are liking the MS-1.
> 
> And does anybody know if theres a way to fix the sound leakage of the grados? and does the MS-1 have less sound leakage than the sr80i?


 
  I believe they both leak sound as much, because of the open back design, but someone please correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Quote: 





rwat25 said:


> Does anybody know if its worth upgrading from the Grado sr80i to the Alessandro MS-1?
> 
> I already like the sound of sr80i but seems like a lot of people are liking the MS-1.
> 
> And does anybody know if theres a way to fix the sound leakage of the grados? and does the MS-1 have less sound leakage than the sr80i?


 

 well i do hear the MS1's sound similar, but more Neutral in a way. as the Sr80i sounds more Dynamic.
  They both are equally priced, only different sounding/ looks
   
  Unless you really want to, i wouldnt do it. In my opinion.
  either you want your headphones to sound like speakers-Neutral
  or you want your headphones sounding like Headphones-Dynamic.
   
  also, they both are designed very similar thanks to Grado.
  so they both would leak a lot of sound, and let ambient sound in..
   
  Theres no way to counteract it, you cant just block the Drivers, turn it into a Closed Can.
  makes the can sound like your cupping your ears to hear high pitch soundwaves (Hearing the Ocean)


----------



## obobskivich

Correct, there is no way to "fix" the leak - that is the nature of open-back headphones. Covering them will destroy the sound.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> He doesn't do the builds anymore, he does still very much sell the drivers though


 
   
  Then maybe someone like yourself can help?


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





rwat25 said:


> Does anybody know if its worth upgrading from the Grado sr80i to the Alessandro MS-1?
> 
> I already like the sound of sr80i but seems like a lot of people are liking the MS-1.
> 
> And does anybody know if theres a way to fix the sound leakage of the grados? and does the MS-1 have less sound leakage than the sr80i?


 
   
  Owned the MS1-i, have heard the SR80i.
   
  They are both built the same - except that the SR80i has a button on the grill.  Otherwise they are virtually identical looking.
   
  As far as sound goes - the MSi1 retains the essential Grado sound - very up-front presentation (you're on stage with the band), quick, mid & treble slanted, with some mid-bass but no real sub-bass extension.  The difference is that the mids on the MS1i to me are a little richer, and the highs are not quite so edgy/pronounced.  The differences are not huge though.
   
  To move to the MS1i from the SR80i would be a side-grade IMO.  Better options would be:
  * Buy an SR225i
   * Keep your existing SR80i and:
     - do basic mods (maybe vent drivers slightly, remove and replace rear grill, maybe - for comfort - look at a headband upgrade)
     - try different pads - especially TTVJ flats, and bowls as options
     - look at more complex mods - especially moving to wooden cups
   
  If you do go the mod route - you'll end up spending a bit, but you can do it in stages, and the experimenting is a lot of fun.  I started off with a set of MS1i, and ended up with this:
   

   
   
   
  Original MS1i frame, new headband, recable, wooden cups (fwj), bowls, and transplanted SR325i drivers.  Doing it a little at a time doesn't breeak the bank - and you end up with something a lot better than you started with.  Just deciding now whether to go magnum drivers ............. hmmm


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





pcf said:


> Then maybe someone like yourself can help?


 
  Yep! 
   
  I'm not on head-fi to sell stuff though, I've been helping people build their own mods. I make more friends that way and heck, I got more free time at the end of the day!
   
  PM me if you ever wanna chat about stuff bud.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Yep!
> 
> I'm not on head-fi to sell stuff though, I've been helping people build their own mods. I make more friends that way and heck, I got more free time at the end of the day!
> 
> PM me if you ever wanna chat about stuff bud.


 
  For sure! Thanks!


----------



## rwat25

Thanks for the feedback guys!
   
  I actually prefer open back headphones than closed back headphones. the sound is more natural to me of its open back but Grados leak more sound than any headphone that i had. Although i feel like the SR80i doesnt even need to be used with high volume because you could hear everything on a moderate volume unlike my koss proDJ100, porta pro, and modded KSC75 (used to be a Koss fan until i bought the GRADOS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) I mean i dont think the sound leakage is that bothering anyway unless if you are in a very quiet environment such as a library so i think people shouldnt be discouraged to buy grados because of the sound leakage. i mean the sound quality is worth it. 
   
  Where can i get the wooden cups and is it easy to mod  Grados? the only thing i modded was my ksc75 with the kramer mod and replacing it with the senn PX200 ii pads  then with bigger pads that i got from my sony mdr-v150 and the part that holds the pads from it.and putting it on the koss porta pro headband. and i think i would only be comfortable with those kind of mods because grados sr80i is not that cheap.
   
  and would recabling change the sound of grados? (i never recabled any headphone but once i learn, i will!)
   
  But im gonna order the L-cush or is there any better  cushion that i should consider? Comfort is no problem for me except the cushion. the cushion gets itchy at times.
   
  Also i think im satisfied with the sr80i for now and little modding that would make it sound even better than it already is would be nice. But does modding it change the sound with big difference? and how good are the sr225i? because i read somewhere that sr255i sound similar to ms-1 which brought up the question if upgrading would be advisable.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Quote: 





rwat25 said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys!
> 
> I actually prefer open back headphones than closed back headphones. the sound is more natural to me of its open back but Grados leak more sound than any headphone that i had. Although i feel like the SR80i doesnt even need to be used with high volume because you could hear everything on a moderate volume unlike my koss proDJ100, porta pro, and modded KSC75 (used to be a Koss fan until i bought the GRADOS
> 
> ...


 

 many people depict you wont hear any music in a loud environment with Sr80i's
  You dont have to be in complete silence to really enjoy.
   
  But should keep Volume at a minimum, even on a noisy bus because you might set it to your liking so you can hear it when it sounds low, but really could be set higher than usual. and will overtime Sustain your precious ears. because Tinnitus sucks. Deafness even worse
   
  Also, the Flat pads seems like a upgrade more or less to the SR80i's because it improves the bass(having drivers closer)
  as Grado headphones get BIG or Small differences from different earpads.
   
  im not one to learn too much about Cables YET, but if your thinking of recabling you should trust someone who would do it!
  im not underestimating your potential skill, but because Grado sr80i's are considered Inexpensive and very affordable, still a bit of a Loss to many Budget Audio Enthusiasts who spend all their cash on Cans.
  i mean, you mess up you lose... and lose money to ship to John Grado (Lifetime warranty)
   
  Instead of buying Flat pads, you can do the Quarter mod which is Cutting a quarter sized hole in the "Comfies" pads included with the Sr80i.
  Let me remind you, using flat pads, or doing the Quarter mod exposese the white drivers of the headphone. and if hair or dust gets in there you have a greater possibility of Grattle.. you dont want that. <Just reminding you.
   
  but yea, these are very affordable headphones!
  Very well worth the price paid!


----------



## Brooko

@rwat25
   
  Headband - http://headphonelounge.com/products/grado-headbands/
  Cups - http://headphonelounge.com/products/mahogany-grado-cups/
  (There are other cup manufacturers - depending on how much you want to pay.  Look up Martin Custom Audio for some really amazing builds)
   
  Personally I noticed no difference in sound changing the cable - I just did it because I was sick of the original cable twisting so much.
   
  For pads info - http://www.head-fi.org/a/grado-pad-choices-and-mods
  For mod summary - http://www.head-fi.org/a/grado-modification-overview
   
  Also have a look at the Grado SR60 mod thread - it has loads of info.  Ask in that thread for specialised help - you're sure to get answers.
   
  Personally I'd put the MS1i around the level os the SR125i - but well short of the SR225i.  Many view the SR225i as being the "sweet spot" of the Grado SR range.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





pinoypogiman said:


> Let me remind you, using flat pads, or doing the Quarter mod exposese the white drivers of the headphone. and if hair or dust gets in there you have a greater possibility of Grattle.. you dont want that. <Just reminding you.


 
   
  It doesn't expose the driver actually.  There is a protective white cloth over the housing which is there to protect the driver.  Some people also remove this - but I wouldn't advise it - that's when you really expose the driver, and I don't think removing it actually affects the sound much if at all.


----------



## rwat25

@brooko
   
  oh wait im wrong about the sr225i sounding like the ms-1. yeah youre right its the sr125i not the sr225i.
   
  how hard is replacing the cups? do u just simply remove the drivers and put it in the new one? would the wooden cups from the link be just a slip ons?
   
  i know you sent me a link about the cushions but for better soundstage and detail or natural sound which would you think is the best? G-cush or L-cush or comfies with the quater mod?
  And im confuse about flat pads. are they like the comfies but flat?
   
  Also the reason i wanna recable would prolly be for putting the ipod control cables and shortening the cable or probably making it to have a detachable cable (this one is more like a dream but i hope its possible)
   
  @PinoyPogiman
   
  Koss Headphones have to be listenend on a high volume and thats all ive been using except an in-ear earbuds klipsch s4 image, which doesnt could be listened to low volume. So im prolly used to the koss because u really have to put it on high volume to hear koss. but like i said grados are amazing even in low volumes. you basically hear what youre suppose to hear even in noisy environment. well i think its a good thing these headphone does not isolate much because i wanna hear my surroundings and even with no isolation i feel like the sound doesnt down grade.
   
  well i have no experience in recabling so i wouldnt do yet until i practice on cheaper headphones.


----------



## spyrusthevirus

I recieved a pair of slightly modded grados SR80i (damped with audio foam and dollop mod+sonny headband) and withing the hour i feel part of the erado fan club. this is plain amazing for the humble 100$ I paid. or the 120$ I would pay for a new pair. they have the original comfy, closed pads.
  Among others I tried removing the pads to listen to the difference. Its huge. Its better. SO MUCH better. in fact I just ordered a pair of senheiser pads to mod them. but I'd also like the original L-cush pads. It seems grado's policy of resellers also applies to replacements and parts so I was unable to find a seller for greece (they do sell the cans-just not the pads). is there any other way for me to get them? A pm with an ebay link, a shop, or a member able to ship those privately to me would be very much appreciated.
   
  oh and these most definately need a headphone amp. volume from the laptop's output is adequate most of the time, but it needs more. and the "preamp"  from foobar2k is (as expected) distorting te sound at peaks and high volumes. I haven't tried pluging them to the headphone output of my speaker amp yet though. I should do so in a minute.
   
  EDIT: I did use the speaker amp's headphone output. Big difference. Brighter sound, bass that seems a bit tighter and more defined, much better instrument/voice transparency. The violins from the emperor concerto are shining into my ears. and the piano's dynamics are of the charts. this is the ****.
  I thought "hey lets put on the grosse fuge, see how this baby does with polyphony. excuse me but holy ****.
  Let me end the rant, if this low cost pair sounds like this, I do not dare imagine what a 1k pair with the proper, similarily priced, sounds like.


----------



## Focker

Welcome aboard, Spyrus! I know exactly what you mean...when I heard the 80s for the first time, even my unmodded ones, I really couldn't believe what I was  hearing. My frame of referrence is high end home audio, and after my first headphone experience with some sennheiser 518s I really wasn't sure what all the fuss was about. I got talked in to trying some Grados and the rest is history. 
   
  And you're right about the amp...honestly I'm slowly moving into the camp that advocates for an amp even on the lower grados. I feel like I'm getting a good 90% of their potential from just my iPhone, but that last 10% is becoming more noticeable to me when I fire up either of my desktop amps. The 325s clearly benefitted from an amp, but I never really used one with the 80s until just recently. In low gain setting, the Meier Jazz really grabs hold of these things. 
   
  Oh, and you don't even need to get to the 1k price point....the PS500s are stellar headphones and the RS-1s are arguably the most venerable phones that Grado has ever produced.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





rwat25 said:


> @brooko
> 
> oh wait im wrong about the sr225i sounding like the ms-1. yeah youre right its the sr125i not the sr225i.
> 
> ...


 
   
  If you're using the Headphone Lounge cups - it's not hard at all.  they use notches for the cables rather than holes - so you can leave the original cable attached.  Basically you separate the plastic cups (I used a hair dryer, rotating gently around the cups (not over the driver) until the glue loosens enough to pry them apart.  Then you liberate the driver from the plastic enclosure (I used a small chisel, and was very careful).  After that, apply the tape, insert the driver into the enclosure, attach the gimbals, and you are up and running.
   
  Mine are actually full woodies (Cabilla's Iroko) - so I had to desolder and resolder the cable.
   
  Pads are very much a personal choice.  I didn't really like the TTVJ flats or the comfies (a lot of people swear by them though).  I love the bowls (L cush).  Don't get the G Cush (Jumbos) - they'll really screw up the sound on your SR80is - unless you use extenders.  If you want to look at what is involved - take a look at the MS1000 thread.  If I was you - I'd start with a pair of Senn414 pads, and reverse quarter mod them.  They're dirt cheap and will sit somewhere between the comfies and bowls sonically.  If you like the effect - try the bowls after that.
   
  Oh and the TTVJ flats are similar to bowl material, but q-mod comfy appearance (if that makes sense).
   
  The only reason I recabled was to shorten it, and because I hated the twistyness of the stock cable.
   
  Hope this helped in some way.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Quote: 





rwat25 said:


> @brooko
> 
> oh wait im wrong about the sr225i sounding like the ms-1. yeah youre right its the sr125i not the sr225i.
> 
> ...


 

 I owned, loved and cherished my Koss Portapro's since the day i bought them. in no way id toss them out 
  i always keep it hanging on Banana Stands for awesome display.
   
  But yea, the PP's are Semi-Open. and dont sound as airy as Grado's
  the good thing is, they dont Leak sound that bad,
   
  But when i was in noisy environments i always tried to keep it at a minimum most of the time.
   
  Either way, they both let sound in


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Quote: 





rwat25 said:


> @brooko
> 
> oh wait im wrong about the sr225i sounding like the ms-1. yeah youre right its the sr125i not the sr225i.
> 
> ...


 

 Oh and yea, if you really have an ambition to earn the skill of Recabling.
  i wouldnt do it, but making Removable cords for Grado's sounds pretty interesting. and useful at the same time..
  because Grado cords ARE really heavy


----------



## our martin

If you want noise canceling you won't find it with grados, bose are the ones for that!


----------



## jiiikoo

Ah, I just got an e-mail with my tracking number for the Alessandros I ordered!


----------



## spyrusthevirus

It turns out all I had to do was ask. I emailed Grado, explaied that I was given (ie, sold from a member here) the phones from a friend, they had recieved various mods and among others did not have the original headband accessories. I also included the fact that I am located in Greece. Warranty is obviously void, and even if it weren't I dont have anything (receipt and so on).
  So the reply was "do you have a US adress?". They didn't even bother with the "I am in Greece." part it seems.  I do have a us adress from a packet forwarding company, so it should be all good
  It seems they do not really care about how I got the headphones at all. Small and inexpenssive (and propably fragile as well) parts will be sent right away with no questions asked. As long as you have a US adress of course haha.
  I guess parting with a couple of dollars and getting an once gain happy person owning Grados is a fair deal for a company.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Quote: 





spyrusthevirus said:


> It turns out all I had to do was ask. I emailed Grado, explaied that I was given (ie, sold from a member here) the phones from a friend, they had recieved various mods and among others did not have the original headband accessories. I also included the fact that I am located in Greece. Warranty is obviously void, and even if it weren't I dont have anything (receipt and so on).
> So the reply was "do you have a US adress?". They didn't even bother with the "I am in Greece." part it seems.  I do have a us adress from a packet forwarding company, so it should be all good
> It seems they do not really care about how I got the headphones at all. Small and inexpenssive (and propably fragile as well) parts will be sent right away with no questions asked. As long as you have a US adress of course haha.
> I guess parting with a couple of dollars and getting an once gain happy person owning Grados is a fair deal for a company.


 

 indeed, Grado has the reputation for without a doubt, Outstanding customer service


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





spyrusthevirus said:


> It turns out all I had to do was ask. I emailed Grado, explaied that I was given (ie, sold from a member here) the phones from a friend, they had recieved various mods and among others did not have the original headband accessories. I also included the fact that I am located in Greece. Warranty is obviously void, and even if it weren't I dont have anything (receipt and so on).
> So the reply was "do you have a US adress?". They didn't even bother with the "I am in Greece." part it seems.  I do have a us adress from a packet forwarding company, so it should be all good
> It seems they do not really care about how I got the headphones at all. Small and inexpenssive (and propably fragile as well) parts will be sent right away with no questions asked. As long as you have a US adress of course haha.
> I guess parting with a couple of dollars and getting an once gain happy person owning Grados is a fair deal for a company.


 
  They may have asked for the US address because they have resellers you would have to go through if you wanted sent outside the US. something about agreements blah blah blah they don't really care what you did with the phones short of stabbing the drivers with a pen.


----------



## Focker

I've always gotten very prompt responses from them via email, and Spyrus's experience is at least the fourth or fifth time I've read about their excellent customer service since I've been on here. They seem to be very consumer friendly and even borderline generous with their repairs.


----------



## obobskivich

focker said:


> I've always gotten very prompt responses from them via email, and Spyrus's experience is at least the fourth or fifth time I've read about their excellent customer service since I've been on here. They seem to be very consumer friendly and even borderline generous with their repairs.




+1 on this. The only thing I've ever gotten a "no" from them on was when I asked if they'd custom an RA-1 for me, they were very polite about it, but they explained that they cannot do that. Admittedly that was a very extreme request (and something I wouldn't even think about asking a "normal" company like Sony or what have you). 

I've heard about A LOT of people getting free gimbals, rod locks, headbands, etc as replacement parts, and from a Guttenberg article I read recently, apparently a full refit for out of warranty headphones is pretty cheap (I think he said $40).


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> +1 on this. The only thing I've ever gotten a "no" from them on was when I asked if they'd custom an RA-1 for me, they were very polite about it, but they explained that they cannot do that. Admittedly that was a very extreme request (and something I wouldn't even think about asking a "normal" company like Sony or what have you).
> I've heard about A LOT of people getting free gimbals, rod locks, headbands, etc as replacement parts, and from a Guttenberg article I read recently, apparently a full refit for out of warranty headphones is pretty cheap (I think he said $40).


 

 how do you get Free replacement parts?
   
  just ask? i feel like getting a replacement pleather headband.. put it on my Portapros haha


----------



## obobskivich

pinoypogiman said:


> how do you get Free replacement parts?
> 
> just ask? i feel like getting a replacement pleather headband.. put it on my Portapros haha




I think it has to be for a registered and legitimately purchased product that you can show proof of purchase for, but I have heard that if the gimbals or other small parts break, they send out replacements if you contact them about it. I'm pretty sure you can buy real leather bands from after-market suppliers, like J$.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





focker said:


> I've always gotten very prompt responses from them via email, and Spyrus's experience is at least the fourth or fifth time I've read about their excellent customer service since I've been on here. They seem to be very consumer friendly and even borderline generous with their repairs.


 
  i bought a pair of SR80i at a local store. when i took off the pads to quarter mod i noticed one cup was glued on crooked. i contacted grado and they said "just take it back to where you bought 'em and we'll take care of them". Grado is a great company period. People who complain about what they do, even the RA-1 moaning, just don't understand business, customer service, taking care of your resellers and other sound business practices that few companies stick to.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> i bought a pair of SR80i at a local store. when i took off the pads to quarter mod i noticed one cup was glued on crooked. i contacted grado and they said "just take it back to where you bought 'em and we'll take care of them". Grado is a great company period. People who complain about what they do, even the RA-1 moaning, just don't understand business, customer service, taking care of your resellers and other sound business practices that few companies stick to.


 
   
  Amen!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> +1 on this. The only thing I've ever gotten a "no" from them on was when I asked if they'd custom an RA-1 for me, they were very polite about it, but they explained that they cannot do that. Admittedly that was a very extreme request (and something I wouldn't even think about asking a "normal" company like Sony or what have you).
> I've heard about A LOT of people getting free gimbals, rod locks, headbands, etc as replacement parts, and from a Guttenberg article I read recently, apparently a full refit for out of warranty headphones is pretty cheap (I think he said $40).


 
   
  I think I may have already mentioned this in the thread, but when I was asking about the PS1000 in an email, I wondered if it would be possible for John Grado to sign a pair...they told me to just let the dealer know that I would like a signed pair and they would take care of it. I just think it's cool that they're willing to do small stuff just as they are the larger stuff.


----------



## obobskivich

focker said:


> I think I may have already mentioned this in the thread, but when I was asking about the PS1000 in an email, I wondered if it would be possible for John Grado to sign a pair...they told me to just let the dealer know that I would like a signed pair and they would take care of it. I just think it's cool that they're willing to do small stuff just as they are the larger stuff.




So they'll do that for you, but they won't modify an RA-1 for me...I see how it is. :tongue_smile:


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> So they'll do that for you, but they won't modify an RA-1 for me...I see how it is.


 
  They'd probably sign an RA-1 for you, or at least the box, if you ask real nice...


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> +1 on this. The only thing I've ever gotten a "no" from them on was when I asked if they'd custom an RA-1 for me, they were very polite about it, but they explained that they cannot do that. Admittedly that was a very extreme request (and something I wouldn't even think about asking a "normal" company like Sony or what have you).
> I've heard about A LOT of people getting free gimbals, rod locks, headbands, etc as replacement parts, and from a Guttenberg article I read recently, apparently a full refit for out of warranty headphones is pretty cheap (I think he said $40).


 
  I'm not sure but I don't think that includes the RS series(and i would assume PS and GS).


----------



## obobskivich

posam said:


> I'm not sure but I don't think that includes the RS series(and i would assume PS and GS).




True. I've never heard of them sending metal gimbals out, but afaik you can't just snap the cups out of an RS1/GS1000/PS1000 (the RS2 and PS500 use the same headband as the SR325) anyways, so those would probably be going back if the headband broke. FWIW I think it's probably pretty hard to break the metal gimbals too.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> So they'll do that for you, but they won't modify an RA-1 for me...I see how it is.


 
   
  haha!


----------



## spyrusthevirus

and the most crazy thing is the time they took to answer. 10 minutes for each e mail. I've had facebook chat convertations with a much higher response time haha
   
  Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> I think it has to be for a registered and legitimately purchased product that you can show proof of purchase for, but I have heard that if the gimbals or other small parts break, they send out replacements if you contact them about it. I'm pretty sure you can buy real leather bands from after-market suppliers, like J$.


 
  no they did not ask about warranty at all. In fact I was clear about the fact that I understand it is void (headphone had been opened and modded anyway) and that I seek to buy those parts and do not expect them nessessarily for free. Still, they just asked for an adress.
  This? I like it. I love it in fact. It is good on so many levels. The reseller policy? I despise it. With every cell in my body. Because for some odd reason, people in grado (and many other, US based manufacturers) believe that europe is a money heaven, where we drink petrol instead of coffee and casually decorate our cookies with gold and diamond chips.
  not the case at all I can assure you.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





spyrusthevirus said:


> and the most crazy thing is the time they took to answer. 10 minutes for each e mail. I've had facebook chat convertations with a much higher response time haha
> 
> no they did not ask about warranty at all. In fact I was clear about the fact that I understand it is void (headphone had been opened and modded anyway) and that I seek to buy those parts and do not expect them nessessarily for free. Still, they just asked for an adress.
> This? I like it. I love it in fact. It is good on so many levels. The reseller policy? I despise it. With every cell in my body. Because for some odd reason, people in grado (and many other, US based manufacturers) believe that europe is a money heaven, where we drink petrol instead of coffee and casually decorate our cookies with gold and diamond chips.
> not the case at all I can assure you.


 
  Grado is not making 'extra' money from higher prices outside the US. The reason for the higher prices is that there is one additional layer of distribution. Retailers in EU buy from an EU distributer, not from Grado direct, hence higher prices. I am sure Grado doesn't make more money of 'phones sold in the EU.


----------



## spyrusthevirus

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Grado is not making 'extra' money from higher prices outside the US. The reason for the higher prices is that there is one additional layer of distribution. Retailers in EU buy from an EU distributer, not from Grado direct, hence higher prices. I am sure Grado doesn't make more money of 'phones sold in the EU.


 

 They dont make more money, at least I dont think so. But what happens is that we european customers get MUCH higher prices and in the end they do not get more money, we do not even close to normal prices so the only one winning is the middle man. And this is the age of the internet, the Grados have gotten quite the fanbase and hype, hell they even appear regularily on covert affairs (worn by the blind tech dude, regularily praised and shown), so the shelf advertisement excuse is not acceptable any more.
  if they want to keep the reseller model, fine. But their products should have some kind of pricing policy that is remotely uniform, letting your partners rip off your overseas customers and say "this is our good bussiness partner practice" is not really nice.


----------



## our martin

obobskivich said:


> So they'll do that for you, but they won't modify an RA-1 for me...I see how it is.


   
  haha! obobskivich they must have read your threads..hehe!


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





spyrusthevirus said:


> They dont make more money, at least I dont think so. But what happens is that we european customers get MUCH higher prices and in the end they do not get more money, we do not even close to normal prices so the only one winning is the middle man. And this is the age of the internet, the Grados have gotten quite the fanbase and hype, hell they even appear regularily on covert affairs (worn by the blind tech dude, regularily praised and shown), so the shelf advertisement excuse is not acceptable any more.
> if they want to keep the reseller model, fine. But their products should have some kind of pricing policy that is remotely uniform, letting your partners rip off your overseas customers and say "this is our good bussiness partner practice" is not really nice.


 
  If Grado had a more 'uniform' pricing policy the result would be higher prices (and profits) for Grado US, not cheaper prices in the EU. If Grado sells direct through the internet to EU end users, what happens to their EU retailers who buy inventory and audition product just to have consumers buy cheaper on the internet? There are many products form the EU or Japan that are priced differently then at home. Someone (EU Distributor) has to import the product and distribute it to retailers and this entity must make a profit. Grado can't effectively sell direct to individual stores throughout the EU. To make the product available they entered an agreement with a distributor and they honor it. If you really want it cheaper, but on eBay (parallel import) and live without a warranty. i just don't think it fair to hate on Grado for trying to be as fair as possible. chiao


----------



## obobskivich

our martin said:


> obobskivich said:
> 
> 
> > So they'll do that for you, but they won't modify an RA-1 for me...I see how it is. :tongue_smile:
> ...




:tongue_smile:

Well in fairness, I did want internal modifications...




parbaked said:


> If Grado had a more 'uniform' pricing policy the result would be higher prices (and profits) for Grado US, not cheaper prices in the EU. If Grado sells direct through the internet to EU end users, what happens to their EU retailers who buy inventory and audition product just to have consumers buy cheaper on the internet? There are many products form the EU or Japan that are priced differently then at home. Someone (EU Distributor) has to import the product and distribute it to retailers and this entity must make a profit. Grado can't effectively sell direct to individual stores throughout the EU. To make the product available they entered an agreement with a distributor and they honor it. If you really want it cheaper, but on eBay (parallel import) and live without a warranty. i just don't think it fair to hate on Grado for trying to be as fair as possible. chiao




This. There's also always Allessandro.


----------



## Twinster

parbaked said:


> If Grado had a more 'uniform' pricing policy the result would be higher prices (and profits) for Grado US, not cheaper prices in the EU. If Grado sells direct through the internet to EU end users, what happens to their EU retailers who buy inventory and audition product just to have consumers buy cheaper on the internet? There are many products form the EU or Japan that are priced differently then at home. Someone (EU Distributor) has to import the product and distribute it to retailers and this entity must make a profit. Grado can't effectively sell direct to individual stores throughout the EU. To make the product available they entered an agreement with a distributor and they honor it. If you really want it cheaper, but on eBay (parallel import) and live without a warranty. i just don't think it fair to hate on Grado for trying to be as fair as possible. chiao




+1. The result woud probably be higher price in US to get equal pricing. Also if Grado were to do direct sell online they would have to increase their shipping department and deal with many international orders so again the result would be higher pricing.

keep in mind that it's a family run business and they usualy honor tradition. Why fix it when it's not broken.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





twinster said:


> +1. The result woud probably be higher price in US to get equal pricing. Also if Grado were to do direct sell online they would have to increase their shipping department and deal with many international orders so again the result would be higher pricing.
> keep in mind that it's a family run business and they usualy honor tradition. Why fix it when it's not broken.


 
   
  I just hope that tradition carries on with John a good bit longer, cause from what I understand the younger Grados have no interest in audio and there really isn't anyone apprenticing right now. I hope I'm wrong about that, but it seems I read an article about that a while ago.


----------



## obobskivich

focker said:


> I just hope that tradition carries on with John a good bit longer, cause from what I understand the younger Grados have no interest in audio and there really isn't anyone apprenticing right now. I hope I'm wrong about that, but it seems I read an article about that a while ago.




There was an article on the Grado website about one of John Grado's sons being instrumental in the IEMs. Read here:
http://www.gradolabs.com/page_history.php

Quick glance and it seems that *both* were involved. Now, has anyone heard the IEMs is the question... I'm also kind of curious about the IEMs on a broader level, if anyone can chime in.


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> There was an article on the Grado website about one of John Grado's sons being instrumental in the IEMs. Read here:
> http://www.gradolabs.com/page_history.php
> Quick glance and it seems that *both* were involved. Now, has anyone heard the IEMs is the question...
> 
> ...


 
  I've heard the G10 sounds exactly like the 325is but I haven't heard either.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> There was an article on the Grado website about one of John Grado's sons being instrumental in the IEMs. Read here:
> http://www.gradolabs.com/page_history.php
> Quick glance and it seems that *both* were involved. Now, has anyone heard the IEMs is the question...
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Interesting...I hope Grado has a future with the family, just as Jim Winey of Magnepan gave way to his son a couple of years ago. I thought I had read that Matthew recently posted a tweet (or tweets) that were pretty anti-Grado...I could be wrong...hope I am!


----------



## daniel521

I'm planning on buying a ps500 soon, and I was wondering which amp I should buy. I already own a fiio e11, is it worth upgrading to something better like the O2? Is the O2 a good combo for the ps500 meaning do they work well together and is it worth the upgrade?


----------



## dlrepp

Bought a set of SR200's about 10 years ago for $80 online.  A lot more comfortable with Ratshack replacement pads.  I don't care if there are better sounding cans out there.  I'm enthralled with how they sound now. Powered by Grant Fidelity TubeDac. Source is Itunes on computer.  I'm considering upgrading cables, etc when money becomes less scarce. I really like the leather headband. That gives me the opportunity to adjust the tightness on my ears. My youngest daughter dropped them and broke them into about 5 pieces. I emailed Grado Labs and they said to send them and if it was just a normal repair, it would cost $40.  Well, I got them back within a month and that was the charge. Grado also fixed the intermittent dropouts in one channel free of charge.  This, after I told them the circumstances of my buying them.  Amazing service.  Dan


----------



## stacker45

Well!,i feel like an idiot,let me explain,
   
  Three years ago,i went to buy a cartrige for my turntable and saw a pair of near mint HP1000 sitting among the new Grados,not knowing what they were at the time,i inquired about them,but the salesman,couldn't tell me much, he just told me that they were selling them as a favor for a good client of theirs.
   
  I asked if i could listen to them,i obviously loved the way they sounded,so i bought them,(for a song),but i didn't know that at the time,anyway,before i left the store,i asked if it was possible to replace the earpads with new ones,now,i can't for the life of me,remember wich pads were on when i listened to them in the store,and when the salesman made the switch,i was talking to the guy who'd just finished installing my new cartrige on my headshell,all i know is when i left the store,i had brand new L-cushs on my HP1000,and when i got home, i tought they sounded fine.
   
  Now,a few months ago,i realised that the HP1000's came with flats,not L-cushs,i figured,no big deal,i like the way they sound with L-cushs,also,i saw that i wasn't the only one using these with the HP1000.
   
  After reading about the modifications that Joe does to the HP1000,wich include a set of $150 new improved flat pads,i decided that it was time to give them a try,but i went the cheap route,and order a pair from TTVJ for $35.
   
  They came in today,and i admit that when i first got my HP1000,i didn't get what all the fuss was about,now i know,i'm hearing things that i didn't hear before with the L-cushs,they have deeper bass,and i hear more details in the music,and they still have that nice liquid sound,the only down side is the slightly smaller soundstage,but overall,i'm very happy with the result,and wish,i had done this three years ago.


----------



## Twinster

obobskivich said:


> There was an article on the Grado website about one of John Grado's sons being instrumental in the IEMs. Read here:
> http://www.gradolabs.com/page_history.php
> Quick glance and it seems that *both* were involved. Now, has anyone heard the IEMs is the question... I'm also kind of curious about the IEMs on a broader level, if anyone can chime in.




I've never heard the Grado IEMs but own the Ortofon eQ5 and I've read that they sound very close to the GR10. To me they are my best IEM with a very neutral / balanced signature. Great level of detail with tight control bass.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Well!,i feel like an idiot,let me explain,
> Wee i feel like an idiot,let me explain,
> 
> Three years ago,i went to buy a cartrige for my turntable and saw a pair of near mint HP1000 sitting among the new Grados,not knowing what they were at the time,i inquired about them,but the salesman,couldn't tell me much, he just told me that they were selling them as a favor for a good client of theirs.
> ...


 
  you are one lucky fella, score!


----------



## SpoolinEclipse

Rejoining the Grado fan club, well technically never left haha.  Picked up a used pair of the newer SR325is with the powder coat type finish from a fellow head-fi'er, and wow these are awesome.  I do not find the treble to be piercing whatsoever, however that may be due to my source and amp which is the Yulong U100.  Love the simplicity of Grado, and sure its not a neutral phone by any means but I LOVE the grado sound. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  -Mike


----------



## MuppetFace

Quote: 





dlrepp said:


> Bought a set of SR200's about 10 years ago for $80 online.  A lot more comfortable with Ratshack replacement pads.  I don't care if there are better sounding cans out there.  I'm enthralled with how they sound now. Powered by Grant Fidelity TubeDac. Source is Itunes on computer.  I'm considering upgrading cables, etc when money becomes less scarce. I really like the leather headband. That gives me the opportunity to adjust the tightness on my ears. My youngest daughter dropped them and broke them into about 5 pieces. I emailed Grado Labs and they said to send them and if it was just a normal repair, it would cost $40.  Well, I got them back within a month and that was the charge. Grado also fixed the intermittent dropouts in one channel free of charge.  This, after I told them the circumstances of my buying them.  Amazing service.  Dan


 
   
  Do your SR200s have HP1000 drivers?


----------



## daniel521

what is the difference between the RS1i and the RS2i? I've only seen comparisons with their non "i" models, how do the "i" models compare? Is it worth spending the extra money for the rs1i?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





spoolineclipse said:


> Rejoining the Grado fan club, well technically never left haha.  Picked up a used pair of the newer SR325is with the powder coat type finish from a fellow head-fi'er, and wow these are awesome.  I do not find the treble to be piercing whatsoever, however that may be due to my source and amp which is the Yulong U100.  Love the simplicity of Grado, and sure its not a neutral phone by any means but I LOVE the grado sound.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Very cool...the 325s are great cans! I have heard nothing but positive things about the Yulong gear....I've been eyeing that D100 DAC lately.


----------



## fenderf4i

daniel521 said:


> I'm planning on buying a ps500 soon, and I was wondering which amp I should buy. I already own a fiio e11, is it worth upgrading to something better like the O2? Is the O2 a good combo for the ps500 meaning do they work well together and is it worth the upgrade?




Personally, I love my PS500 with the ODAC/O2. I highly recommend it!


----------



## fenderf4i

I received my powder coated metal gimbals and rodblocks from Martin Custom Audio yesterday  they are a fantastic upgrade in quality from the stock Grado parts  Very easy to install. I got a new metal headband insert and a headphone lounge headband, so that i could keep the original Grado headphone assembly intact, and just switch the cups over to the new one. Here they are with my Objective2 amp.


----------



## daniel521

Quote: 





fenderf4i said:


> I received my powder coated metal gimbals and rodblocks from Martin Custom Audio yesterday  they are a fantastic upgrade in quality from the stock Grado parts  Very easy to install. I got a new metal headband insert and a headphone lounge headband, so that i could keep the original Grado headphone assembly intact, and just switch the cups over to the new one. Here they are with my Objective2 amp.


 
  Nice! I have a question on the ps500, do you consider it a bit more laid back than other grado models? I'm in doubt between the ps500 and the RS2i, people say that the ps500 is smoother and has more bass, so is it a bit laid back compared to the RS2i? I want it to have that aggresive sound signature that grado's have which make you feel like you're sitting in the front row of a concert, but I'm worried thatb the treble in the RS2i will be way too harsh. If the ps500 sounds aggresive like other grado models AND has a smoother sound, it would be perfect for me.


----------



## Heathen999

Quote: 





fenderf4i said:


> I received my powder coated metal gimbals and rodblocks from Martin Custom Audio yesterday  they are a fantastic upgrade in quality from the stock Grado parts  Very easy to install. I got a new metal headband insert and a headphone lounge headband, so that i could keep the original Grado headphone assembly intact, and just switch the cups over to the new one. Here they are with my Objective2 amp.


 
   
  Very nice looking!!!
   
  That headband looks SUPER COMFY too!! I didnt know Martin Custom Audio sold different metal headband inserts. I guess I will have to look closer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I would love to have one of his headbands but I am not sure I want to break my original headband apart to install it. I like the sounds of all new parts.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





fenderf4i said:


> I received my powder coated metal gimbals and rodblocks from Martin Custom Audio yesterday  they are a fantastic upgrade in quality from the stock Grado parts  Very easy to install. I got a new metal headband insert and a headphone lounge headband, so that i could keep the original Grado headphone assembly intact, and just switch the cups over to the new one. Here they are with my Objective2 amp.


 
  sweet!
  Where did you get the new headband insert?
  Also curious if the MCA rodbocks are marked for L/R.
  ENJOY!


----------



## zeinharis

Quote: 





fenderf4i said:


> I received my powder coated metal gimbals and rodblocks from Martin Custom Audio yesterday  they are a fantastic upgrade in quality from the stock Grado parts  Very easy to install. I got a new metal headband insert and a headphone lounge headband, so that i could keep the original Grado headphone assembly intact, and just switch the cups over to the new one. Here they are with my Objective2 amp.


 
   
  SWEET!!


----------



## dlrepp

I read about that a while back but I don't know how to tell if they do.


----------



## obobskivich

stacker45 said:


> Well!,i feel like an idiot,let me explain,
> 
> Three years ago,i went to buy a cartrige for my turntable and saw a pair of near mint HP1000 sitting among the new Grados,not knowing what they were at the time,i inquired about them,but the salesman,couldn't tell me much, he just told me that they were selling them as a favor for a good client of theirs.
> 
> ...





This was a cool story, but incredibly painful read due to the innumerable punctuation errors. 



twinster said:


> I've never heard the Grado IEMs but own the Ortofon eQ5 and I've read that they sound very close to the GR10. To me they are my best IEM with a very neutral / balanced signature. Great level of detail with tight control bass.




Interesting. So is this meant to imply they're potentially re-badging something? Or just similar? (Again, honest question).



spoolineclipse said:


> Rejoining the Grado fan club, well technically never left haha.  Picked up a used pair of the newer SR325is with the powder coat type finish from a fellow head-fi'er, and wow these are awesome.  I do not find the treble to be piercing whatsoever, however that may be due to my source and amp which is the Yulong U100.  Love the simplicity of Grado, and sure its not a neutral phone by any means but I LOVE the grado sound.
> 
> -Mike




Welcome to the party! 




daniel521 said:


> what is the difference between the RS1i and the RS2i? I've only seen comparisons with their non "i" models, how do the "i" models compare? Is it worth spending the extra money for the rs1i?




AFAIK the differences should be similar - the RS-1 is an improvement due to having a larger housing and the RS-1 certainly has better build quality (more metal construction). Whether or not it's worth it is up to you - there's also a very common long-running debate between the SR-325 and the RS-2 and in a lot of "value" circles it pans out that the SR-325 is better at $295 than the RS-2 at $495, and if you buy that the RS-2 is "99% of the RS-1" then what does that tell you? That the SR-325 is the best thing under the sun? Perhaps. Personally I went with the RS-1 and I'm not looking back; there's no gnawing "what if" about that "extra 5%" or "extra 10%" that the RS-1 might have over the RS-2 or SR-325. It's more piece of mind than anything else imho. They do measure slightly different as well.


----------



## Audiophile03

I am the proud owner of a pair of SR60's. I started out with them in stock form and have since upgraded the cable to SilverRay headphone cable with the MDPC-X black sheathing and a Canare F12 1/8" plug. I just recently replaced the stock, plastic housing with HEADPHONELOUNGE's Vibro Mahogany wood cups and repadded with L-Cush ear pads. I am really on the fence of replacing the stock drivers with the Magnum replacements. I really wish they were local so I could do an A/B comparison to help decide if it really is worth the $130 investment. Lastly, I am waiting on my Saddle Brown Manata leather headband to arrive to complete the mods planned on these headphones. I am a recent convert to the HeadFi scene and was introduced through some modded wood Denon headphones but since my exploration into the Grado world, I have really enjoyed the unique sound and look Grodo brings to my collection of music and audio gear.


----------



## takubi

Would Grados be good starter headphones? If so which ones?


----------



## obobskivich

takubi said:


> Would Grados be good starter headphones? If so which ones?




Yes. SR-60 or SR-80.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





audiophile03 said:


> I am the proud owner of a pair of SR60's. I started out with them in stock form and have since upgraded the cable to SilverRay headphone cable with the MDPC-X black sheathing and a Canare F12 1/8" plug. I just recently replaced the stock, plastic housing with HEADPHONELOUNGE's Vibro Mahogany wood cups and repadded with L-Cush ear pads. I am really on the fence of replacing the stock drivers with the Magnum replacements. I really wish they were local so I could do an A/B comparison to help decide if it really is worth the $130 investment. Lastly, I am waiting on my Saddle Brown Manata leather headband to arrive to complete the mods planned on these headphones. I am a recent convert to the HeadFi scene and was introduced through some modded wood Denon headphones but since my exploration into the Grado world, I have really enjoyed the unique sound and look Grodo brings to my collection of music and audio gear.


 
  Wow, those are some pimped out 60s!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





fenderf4i said:


> I received my powder coated metal gimbals and rodblocks from Martin Custom Audio yesterday  they are a fantastic upgrade in quality from the stock Grado parts  Very easy to install. I got a new metal headband insert and a headphone lounge headband, so that i could keep the original Grado headphone assembly intact, and just switch the cups over to the new one. Here they are with my Objective2 amp.


 
   
  That's beautiful!!!
   
  BTW, am I the only one who think the Martin Custom Audio site is the most annoying site ever?
http://www.martincustomaudio.com/#!/


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> This was a cool story, but incredibly painful read due to the innumerable punctuation errors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Agreed, I didn't want to buy a 225i then think, what does the 325i sound like and then want to know what the rs1i sounds like so I saved myself the time (and money) and got the RS1i. The only place left to go now is to find these mysterious planer headphones I keep hearing of.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Yes. SR-60 or SR-80.


 
   
  But you'll want the SR-225 to get the true experience right?


----------



## Heathen999

Quote: 





focker said:


> BTW, am I the only one who think the Martin Custom Audio site is the most annoying site ever?
> http://www.martincustomaudio.com/#!/


 
   
  I dread going there. Its almost to the point where I dont go there because of it. It usually winds up with me be frustrated and leaving, instead of looking at the beautiful works of art.


----------



## fenderf4i

heathen999 said:


> Very nice looking!!!
> 
> That headband looks SUPER COMFY too!! I didnt know Martin Custom Audio sold different metal headband inserts. I guess I will have to look closer.
> I would love to have one of his headbands but I am not sure I want to break my original headband apart to install it. I like the sounds of all new parts.







parbaked said:


> sweet!
> Where did you get the new headband insert?
> Also curious if the MCA rodbocks are marked for L/R.
> ENJOY!




The headband insert is from Martin, he sends it flat and you bend it yourself (it was easy and took 5 minutes). I wanted all new parts, so it was worth it. You might have to email him about the insert.

As far as left and right, they arent marked, just always put the rods towards the back of your head, just like the stock headset!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





heathen999 said:


> I dread going there. Its almost to the point where I dont go there because of it. It usually winds up with me be frustrated and leaving, instead of looking at the beautiful works of art.


 
   
  lol, I know, right? Honestly, can he not find a way to simplify that mess? lol


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote: 





focker said:


> That's beautiful!!!
> 
> BTW, am I the only one who think the Martin Custom Audio site is the most annoying site ever?
> http://www.martincustomaudio.com/#!/


 
   
  Is that the stock headband?  If not, where did you get it?


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote: 





fenderf4i said:


> I received my powder coated metal gimbals and rodblocks from Martin Custom Audio yesterday  they are a fantastic upgrade in quality from the stock Grado parts  Very easy to install. I got a new metal headband insert and a headphone lounge headband, so that i could keep the original Grado headphone assembly intact, and just switch the cups over to the new one. Here they are with my Objective2 amp.


 
   
Is that the stock headband?  If not, where did you get it?


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





gradofan2 said:


> Is that the stock headband?  If not, where did you get it?


 
  did you read the post?  "I got a new metal headband insert and a headphone lounge headband,"


----------



## daniel521

I might try attaching an HD650 headband. I saw a pic of the he400 with it and the he400 has a similar headband to the PS500, I'm not sure if they are the same size though.


----------



## obobskivich

posam said:


> Agreed, I didn't want to buy a 225i then think, what does the 325i sound like and then want to know what the rs1i sounds like so I saved myself the time (and money) and got the RS1i. The only place left to go now is to find these mysterious planer headphones I keep hearing of.




There's actually a variety of headphones that can fit into the realm of planar radiators - planar magnetics (also called orthodynamics), electrets (rare nowadays), and electrostatics. They will have similar dipole radiation. I like ESPs, specifically the American made Koss models. Go through my profile to find my write-up on the RS-1 next to such an ESP. 




warrenpchi said:


> But you'll want the SR-225 to get the true experience right?




Correct. But he said "starter" so I assumed upgrade was par for the course and that "do it once and do it right" probably wasn't part of that discussion. I really think L-Cush is how it should be heard, but if you only have around $100, get the SR-60 and save your wallet.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Correct. But he said "starter" so I assumed upgrade was par for the course and that "do it once and do it right" probably wasn't part of that discussion. I really think L-Cush is how it should be heard


 
   
  Fair enough, but there is something to be said for doing it right the first time.  As for me - per an excellent rec I got once - I've got my sights set on an SR-225.
   
  Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> save your wallet.


 
   
  Uh, we don't take kindly to that way a thinkin' here round these parts...


----------



## Brooko

Actually I'd recommend him the MS1i on a budget.  IMO it's better than both the SR60i or the SR80i.


----------



## Focker

Heard another sub-$100 headphone recently...the new Philips Citiscape Downtown sealed cans...Tyll has them on his Wall of Fame. The MSRP is the same as the SR80s at $99 but street price is around $79. How anyone could possibly choose these headphones over the Grado 80s (or 60s) is beyond me...I mean, it's not even close. The Philips look nice, they're comfortable, and they seal well. They are very polite headphones. But there wasn't a single area where I felt they even competed with the Grados in terms of sonics. They are more comfortable out of the box...that's about it. My lady friend likes them just fine, which I'm glad about since they were a gift to her, but for anyone who places sound quality above comfort, the Grados will wipe their rear with them. I'm not meaning to hack on the Philips, but to praise the 80s!!! lol I have a handful of sub-$100 phones and the Grados destroy every one.


----------



## Holleyman

It really did start out quite innocently... I swear.  I just wanted a decent pair of headphones


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





holleyman said:


> It really did start out quite innocently... I swear.  I just wanted a decent pair of headphones


 
   
   
  awwwwww, man!! More eye candy! Call me crazy, but the wood on those RS-1s and GS1ks is just beautiful...can you tell us about the differences you've experienced among those beauties?


----------



## obobskivich

focker said:


> awwwwww, man!! More eye candy! Call me crazy, but the wood on those RS-1s and GS1ks is just beautiful...can you tell us about the differences you've experienced among those beauties?




Okay, you're crazy. Those are RS-2s.


----------



## Twinster

holleyman said:


> It really did start out quite innocently... I swear.  I just wanted a decent pair of headphones




Very nice collection. Congrat! . witch one is your favorite?


----------



## Holleyman

Well I find the sound stage of the GS1000is to be huge, I love live recordings with these headphones although I do find them brighter than the RS-2s.  Woods and winds sound truly amazing with the GS1000is, can make the hairs on you head tingle.
    Anything with screaming metal guitar solos and lots of hi-hat I usually return to the RS-2s.  Sound stage is a little more personal but these are my go to headphones for my daily dose of hard rock and metal.  They have great bass, forward mids and crisp but not fatiguing highs.  I bought them second hand about 9 months ago, replaced the cushions and have been very pleased with the performance for 200 bucks.  They do get more of a workout than the GS1000is.
    They are both amazing cans, actually all 4 are great.  I just have different uses for each.  I find the SR325is to be the ones I use the most when I am watching movies, the voices pop out much better than just about any other headphone I have ever used.  It works very well for noisy ambient scenes like a restaurants when the boom operator is asleep at the wheel.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

amazing story that is undoubtedly true..
   
  I logged into my Facebook...
  one of my Friend alert notifications states that "Jon Grado" wants to be a friend.
   
  i Posted a statement onto his Wall, about Loving Grado products
   
  and later messaged me that i won a FREE Limited Edition Grado T-Shirt!!!
  and asked to display some information to where to send it and what size.
  i did so, and also posted my Email.
   
  If i really do get my T shirt. I will keep it in the same case with my Grado SR80i's and most definitely make MANY pics and post them here!


----------



## Twinster

pinoypogiman said:


> amazing story that is undoubtedly true..
> 
> I logged into my Facebook...
> one of my Friend alert notifications states that "Jon Grado" wants to be a friend.
> ...




That is very cool!


----------



## Holleyman

Must post a pic of the tee!  Very cool indeed.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Okay, you're crazy. Those are RS-2s.


 
   
   
  oops!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





holleyman said:


> Well I find the sound stage of the GS1000is to be huge, I love live recordings with these headphones although I do find them brighter than the RS-2s.  Woods and winds sound truly amazing with the GS1000is, can make the hairs on you head tingle.
> Anything with screaming metal guitar solos and lots of hi-hat I usually return to the RS-2s.  Sound stage is a little more personal but these are my go to headphones for my daily dose of hard rock and metal.  They have great bass, forward mids and crisp but not fatiguing highs.  I bought them second hand about 9 months ago, replaced the cushions and have been very pleased with the performance for 200 bucks.  They do get more of a workout than the GS1000is.
> They are both amazing cans, actually all 4 are great.  I just have different uses for each.  I find the SR325is to be the ones I use the most when I am watching movies, the voices pop out much better than just about any other headphone I have ever used.  It works very well for noisy ambient scenes like a restaurants when the boom operator is asleep at the wheel.


 
   
  I'm discovering how awesome headphones are for movies, too...so you reach for the RS-2s more often than the GS1ks, eh? Interesting. Does that mean you don't really consider the GS1ks that much of an upgrade over the RS-2s aside from the larger sound stage?


----------



## Gwarmi

Grado T Shirts


----------



## Focker

1981 called....


----------



## maddin

Today I listened after some time again with the SR325i and it was very nice. For my ears if it comes to voices the SR325i makes many things right. The MS-pro does it similar but with the grado it comes more straight and for singer songwriter stuff this works out so well to my ears.
  I ended up listening swearin' and the combination of voices and guitars was brilliant! I know the SR325i is a love/hate thing in the grado line up. Since I belong to the first fraction, I find it the most underrated grado...


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Grado T Shirts


 
  Where does one get one of those, their sick.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Quote: 





posam said:


> Where does one get one of those, their sick.


 

 i think the reason i won a free Limited Grado T Shirt was because on Grado's Official Facebook Page(you can only access it from Gradolabs.com>Like Our Facebook Page)
   
  and stated that around one particular Month, post something special about your first pair of Grado headphones. adding pictures is optional
  and you get automatically joined ONCE into the raffle.


----------



## Matro5

Just a quick note to say I'm listening to my PS500s - often straight out of my iPod or MacBook - and I honestly can't find anything not to love about them. Considering they were 3x the cost of my next-most-expensive headphones, I was worried that I'd be suffering from buyer's remorse by now, but I'm thrilled with them.


----------



## snapple10

I find that I am unable to listen to Grado 80i for long, even at low levels, had the same problem with the 325, almost gave up on Grados until PS 500 .What other Grado is more like the ps 500? 
Just can not get enough of it then I can try equalizing too

Order of listening enjoyment:
PS500( hours) > ps 1000 ( an hour) >sr 80i(45 minutes)


----------



## obobskivich

snapple10 said:


> I find that I am unable to listen to Grado 80i for long, even at low levels, had the same problem with the 325, almost gave up on Grados until PS 500 .What other Grado is more like the ps 500?
> Just can not get enough of it then I can try equalizing too
> Order of listening enjoyment:
> PS500( hours) > ps 1000 ( an hour) >sr 80i(45 minutes)




As far as I know the PS 500 is unique in tonal balance among the Grado line, except maybe compared to the HF-2.


----------



## snapple10

Good to know, thanks


----------



## Twinster

snapple10 said:


> Good to know, thanks




If you are ok with DIY there is the Symphones Magnum Drivers in a Grado frame that can give you similar result for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## snapple10

Will keep my eyes on the FS thread for that. I am afraid my skill level and lack of patient will not work with DIY projects


----------



## eris

I thinking to get PS500 or RS1. I like Grado sound so probably can't go wrong with RS1i and PS500 it is a little bit dark horse for me. Mine Sr225i paired vs Little dot I+ amp sounds pretty nice . I have GS1000 and they are unlistenable for me when paired vs little dot. Thinking to sell GS1000 and get PS500 or RS1 . Or maybe better option (but more expensive) to sell Little dot and 225i and get good amp for GS1000?  Help anyone?


----------



## obobskivich

IMO the GS-1000 (like the rest of the Grado models I've heard) aren't really that picky about amping - so it's far more likely that you simply dislike the GS-1000 presentation. What exactly makes them unlistenable for you?


----------



## eris

I can confirm they are really picky. There are many treads about gs1000 being picky and very dependable on right amping. They having more stage and not that aggressive as the lower Grado line.  I can confirm driving them from little dot it is not a good  idea as overall sound is muddy (except the highs) mids lacking, bass reasonable good, but not as good as my Sr225i  . But I can feel there is no enough juice from little dot to drive GS1000 as even volume level on GS much lower than when replugging  little dot with 225 . But I can feel hidden potential of GS1000 as highs are endless on these even with my budget amp and the rest is there just needs unleash it with some right amp. I heard good things about pairing them with Woo audio, mapletree, zana deux, earmax pro decent amps, but these are not for my pocket at the moment that is because I looking to sell gs1000 as it is very hard to find mid range priced amp to drive them. If any one know best amp for the bucks,to drive gs1000 please let me know


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





matro5 said:


> Just a quick note to say I'm listening to my PS500s - often straight out of my iPod or MacBook - and I honestly can't find anything not to love about them. Considering they were 3x the cost of my next-most-expensive headphones, I was worried that I'd be suffering from buyer's remorse by now, but I'm thrilled with them.


 
   
  They're fantastic headphones


----------



## obobskivich

eris said:


> I can confirm they are really picky. There are many treads about gs1000 being picky and very dependable on right amping. They having more stage and not that aggressive as the lower Grado line.  I can confirm driving them from little dot it is not a good  idea as overall sound is muddy (except the highs) mids lacking, bass reasonable good, but not as good as my Sr225i  . But I can feel there is no enough juice from little dot to drive GS1000 as even volume level on GS much lower than when replugging  little dot with 225 . But I can feel hidden potential of GS1000 as highs are endless on these even with my budget amp and the rest is there just needs unleash it with some right amp. I heard good things about pairing them with Woo audio, mapletree, zana deux, earmax pro decent amps, but these are not for my pocket at the moment that is because I looking to sell gs1000 as it is very hard to find mid range priced amp to drive them. If any one know best amp for the bucks,to drive gs1000 please let me know




This was mostly undecipherable for me (too many audiophile buzzwords thrown out randomly and it's one long sentence), if anyone else had luck - please post your results. But the bits that I did get: you basically disagree with the advice you were given and would like to spend more money. Grado would suggest the RA-1. The Maple Tree EAR HD+ is the other favorite. Or a Melos. All will cost more money.


----------



## mangofire263

had my sr60's for 4 years, and wont give them up for anything....


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





mangofire263 said:


> had my sr60's for 4 years, and wont give them up for anything....


 
   
  high five, brother


----------



## spyrusthevirus

and I won a t-shirt as well.


----------



## our martin

If focker buys the ps1000s i will sell grado t-shirts in the shop!


----------



## Focker




----------



## takubi

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Correct. But he said "starter" so I assumed upgrade was par for the course and that "do it once and do it right" probably wasn't part of that discussion. I really think L-Cush is how it should be heard, but if you only have around $100, get the SR-60 and save your wallet.


 
  Thank you for the info. Ya, $100 is probably gonna be better right now


----------



## mlantinen

> focker said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, am I the only one who think the Martin Custom Audio site is the most annoying site ever?
> ...


 
  Ahhh.  I've actually been waiting for at least one person to just email me to say if they don't like it.  I've been wondering if it works for most people or not.  
   
  I'll be changing it back.
   
  Sorry about that.
   
  -Marty


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





mlantinen said:


> > focker said:
> >
> >
> > > BTW, am I the only one who think the Martin Custom Audio site is the most annoying site ever?
> ...


 
  Well, it WAS kinda busy.  I was O.K. with it but I can see where other people might not be.
   
  Love your work!


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





mlantinen said:


> Ahhh.  I've actually been waiting for at least one person to just email me to say if they don't like it.  I've been wondering if it works for most people or not.
> 
> I'll be changing it back.
> 
> ...


 
  Beautiful work!


----------



## orangecr

Another proud owner of a pair of SR80i's, and Grado fan here. I bought them in November 2011, lost them somehow and recovered them a couple of weeks ago. 
These things are amazing; but they impossible to get in Costa Rica, and very expensive to import. 
After a couple of hundreds of hours reading forums an spin research I decided to give them a try and I had some mixed fellings at the beginning, finding them a little harsh and uncomfortable (I even ask for advise in head-fi to "solve" the problem). After some days of Listening day and night, either they are fully burn in, or my ears have become used to them and started to love the sound. Now I am afraid am I might be infected with Grado upgraditits. 
Any way; I love them now, and can't get them out of my head. I love the sound signature for my music tastes, and find them not uncomfortable at all.
I think I might be upgrading some time soon, and do try DIY's in the future.


----------



## MUSICGURU1

I purchased a set of Alessandro MS1's earlier in the year, 2012 and loved the sound. They just happened to be my intro into headphones and what they can do for the portable and home music sound. I liked them so much I just had to do some upgrades, I replace the headphone pad with one from Beyer and swapped out the pads for the 440's yellow. Then I did a search on line for the best in-ears for a trip to Florida and came across Shure's 535's and fell in love with these when I want to block out the world and enjoy the music (sound isolation at the best). BTW the Alessandro's and the Shures are the same price $100usd. Then I started looking into a set of cans strictly for home use with the Denon receiver or my new Hifiman HM601 slim and found my BEST pair yet AKG K240's ($80 on closeout). The bug has taken hold and will not let go, if there are headphones out there that sound better than either of the ones listed then (under $1000)  I am, and my budget will not hear them. These in my Honest Opinion are the cream of the crop and music just does not get any better. BTW when I rip music from the original source I rip in lossless format either WAV or WMA lossless, since FLAC seems to be to much of a hassle to rip or store. Plus not many (excluding my Hifiman) will support FLAC. If you have never hear either the Alessandro (GRADO 80i) or AKG's it is worth your time to check them out your ears will thank you.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





musicguru1 said:


> I purchased a set of Alessandro MS1's earlier in the year, 2012 and loved the sound. They just happened to be my intro into headphones and what they can do for the portable and home music sound. I liked them so much I just had to do some upgrades, I replace the headphone pad with one from Beyer and swapped out the pads for the 440's yellow. Then I did a search on line for the best in-ears for a trip to Florida *and came across Shure's 535's* and fell in love with these when I want to block out the world and enjoy the music (sound isolation at the best). BTW the Alessandro's *and the Shures are the same price $100usd*. Then I started looking into a set of cans strictly for home use with the Denon receiver or my new Hifiman HM601 slim and found my BEST pair yet AKG K240's ($80 on closeout). The bug has taken hold and will not let go, if there are headphones out there that sound better than either of the ones listed then (under $1000)  I am, and my budget will not hear them. These in my Honest Opinion are the cream of the crop and music just does not get any better. BTW when I rip music from the original source I rip in lossless format either WAV or WMA lossless, since FLAC seems to be to much of a hassle to rip or store. Plus not many (excluding my Hifiman) will support FLAC. If you have never hear either the Alessandro (GRADO 80i) or AKG's it is worth your time to check them out your ears will thank you.


 
   
  Nice post  - I loved my MS1i before I started along the upgrade path.  Great gateway to the Grado world IMO.
   
  I highlighted above - because I think you might have the model slightly wrong?  Thinking you mean SE215?  If it is SE535 for $100 - I'd love to know where you got them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





mlantinen said:


> Ahhh.  I've actually been waiting for at least one person to just email me to say if they don't like it.  I've been wondering if it works for most people or not.
> 
> I'll be changing it back.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Ugh, sorry man, I just got really frustrated cause I went there after seeing the one guy's pic of those beautiful PS500s that he had and I just wanted to get info from your site on how I could do that to mine. I felt like I was playing a guessing game trying to figure out where to find the info I needed and it wasn't really clear to me the best way to navigate it. 
   
  I wouldn't have even gone there if it wasn't for the fact that I love what you can do for Grados, though   Kudos! 
   
   
  EDIT: Site looks great now!!


----------



## Esphynol JMD

Hi, 
  Please welcome me to the community. I have owned a Sr80i and I really like it.


----------



## shimmer n roar

welcome esphynol jmd. i suspect this place will be your undoing.


----------



## Focker

Welcome, JMD!  The 80s are fantastic little phones.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





esphynol jmd said:


> Hi,
> Please welcome me to the community. I have owned a Sr80i and I really like it.


 
   
  SR-225 is the next step.
   
  It will be your job to make sure no matter what, you don't give in and buy them! I wish somebody was my counselor because it would have stopped my hobby from getting this bad!


----------



## our martin

Save up and get the ps1000s and join focker in his search for enlightenment!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





our martin said:


> Save up and get the ps1000s and join focker in his search for enlightenment!


 
   
  LOL!


----------



## our martin

Has anyone ever owned a pair of these in ear grado they got a good review in what hifi..Grado iGihttp://www.whathifi.com/news





   £90   100100   5
   
   
   
   



 Balanced sound and an appealing tone make these headphones worth the price tag Write your own review


 Review
 Your Opinion
 Tech Specs
 
  For  Sound is detailed, dynamic and exceptionally balanced
  Against  No inline mic for mobile phone users
 
Grado is more famed for its traditional, on-ear, hi-fi headphones, but it's a canny company when it comes to portable in-ears too.
  The iGis produce an exceptionally balanced sound across the frequency range. There's a certain flavour to the sound, but it's a very appealing tone, which can be as exciting as it can be soothing depending on the type of track being played.
  Spin Florence + The Machine's _No Light, No Light_ and detail and dynamics are handed out in equal measure. The quiet, insightful moments concentrating on the vocal contrast well when the drum kicks into life.
  There's no inline mic, which might put a few mobile phone users off, but they offer sufficient all-round ability to make them an excellent alternative to the Beyerdynamics - and worth the extra pennies


----------



## Esphynol JMD

Quote: 





focker said:


> Welcome, JMD!  The 80s are fantastic little phones.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





shimmer n roar said:


> welcome esphynol jmd. i suspect this place will be your undoing.


 
  Thanks guys, I never listen to any Grado before, I just bought it last two months ago without auditioned it. I just read from forum and curios about Grado sound signature. After all, I really love the bright and the forwardness!


----------



## Esphynol JMD

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> SR-225 is the next step.
> 
> It will be your job to make sure no matter what, you don't give in and buy them! I wish somebody was my counselor because it would have stopped my hobby from getting this bad!


 
  Chris, Im thinking to upgrade with Magnum driver SOON and send to headphonelounge.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





posam said:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> Where does one get one of those, their sick.


 
  My authoriized dealer called Grado up and is getting mine.  <20 bucks, I'm sure.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





esphynol jmd said:


> Hi,
> Please welcome me to the community. I have owned a Sr80i and I really like it.


 
   
   
  Welcome man,the SR80i are great hedphones,but be carefull,this hobby's addictive.


----------



## n00bin4t0r

Hi,
  I tried the grado sr60i and sr80i today at a local store and was honestly, underwhelmed.
  Sure, it guess its generally better than most consumer, highly advertised, headphones but compared to my iem (VSonic gr06), it sounded more muffled, albeit the grado bass were more boomy.
  I suspect that this muffledness could be attributed to the comfies, so I'm just hoping to confirm my suspicion with you head-fi-ers.
  Does the comfies significantly compromise the sound quality of the grados?
  Would modding the grado (bowl pads, felt thing, hole drilling, etc.) significantly improve the audio quality of these cans?
  Or am I just one of those who dislike the grado sound signature?
  FYI: I listen to mostly rock/metal like slash/avenged sevenfold, & so was pretty surprised I wasn't blown away by the grados


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





n00bin4t0r said:


> Hi,
> I tried the grado sr60i and sr80i today at a local store and was honestly, underwhelmed.
> Sure, it guess its generally better than most consumer, highly advertised, headphones but compared to my iem (VSonic gr06), it sounded more muffled, albeit the grado bass were more boomy.
> I suspect that this muffledness could be attributed to the comfies, so I'm just hoping to confirm my suspicion with you head-fi-ers.
> ...


 
  I read about the vsonics on headfi they got a good review the cable looks like igrado cable!


----------



## Esphynol JMD

stacker45 said:


> Welcome man,the SR80i are great hedphones,but be carefull,this hobby's addictive.




Thanks. Dream Theater never been alive before without SR80i. Im so addicted to it. Couldnt imagine if with other expensive Grado.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





n00bin4t0r said:


> Hi,
> I tried the grado sr60i and sr80i today at a local store and was honestly, underwhelmed.
> Sure, it guess its generally better than most consumer, highly advertised, headphones but compared to my iem (VSonic gr06), it sounded more muffled, albeit the grado bass were more boomy.
> I suspect that this muffledness could be attributed to the comfies, so I'm just hoping to confirm my suspicion with you head-fi-ers.
> ...


 
   
   
  Boomy bass and muffled sound? I have yet to hear a Grado that sounds like that....very odd. The Grados I have are very detailed and airy with a tight, crisp bass response.


----------



## machoboy

The only time my SR60s have had "boomy bass/muffled sound" is when I tried to compensate for their natural lack of bass with an EQ. They didn't respond very well to that. I wonder if the store had them hooked up to a source EQ'd by the teenage intern?
   
  In natural form they were the opposite; sharp and clear but fatiguing.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





machoboy said:


> The only time my SR60s have had "boomy bass/muffled sound" is when I tried to compensate for their natural lack of bass with an EQ. They didn't respond very well to that. I wonder if the store had them hooked up to a source EQ'd by the teenage intern?
> 
> In natural form they were the opposite; sharp and clear but fatiguing.


 
   
  I can see how they would be fatiguing for anyone who doesn't like a brighter headphone. I tend to prefer anything from neutral to bright on the top end, so I don't experience much fatigue from them at all.


----------



## our martin

I agree, i don't know were he got boomy bass muffled sound from and if he likes rock music grados are the ones, but i have never heard the vsonics but what i have read about them they seem to come with decent headphone cables i.e copper for the sr06 and some sort of silver plating for the sr07..http://www.head-fi.org/t/612586/review-vsonic-gr06-wow


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





esphynol jmd said:


> Chris, Im thinking to upgrade with Magnum driver SOON and send to headphonelounge.


 
   
  Good man, I'm sure we'll take care of you somewhat well


----------



## desertblues

Quote: 





focker said:


> Boomy bass and muffled sound? I have yet to hear a Grado that sounds like that....very odd. The Grados I have are very detailed and airy with a tight, crisp bass response.


 
   
  Agreed, my Grados are clear as can be. Hate to sound like a broken record, but I have not heard a headphone that exceeds the PS500 in overall sound quality.


----------



## stacker45

I'm still rediscovering my HP1000 now with flats,and i just finish listening to Patricia Barber's live 'Companion' on SACD,and i never tought that they could go so low and hit so hard,so far,i like what i'm hearing.


----------



## madbull

I'm loving my PS500 on DNA Stratus... music never sound so alive... truly amazing.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





madbull said:


> I'm loving my PS500 on DNA Stratus... music never sound so alive... truly amazing.


 
   
  Wow, I bet that does sound nice. I really think I may pull the trigger on a nice tube amp for my 500s later this year. I have a few on my short list, but am really leaning toward giving Dr.P a little more business at Mapletree Audio Design. Grados with tubes is a pretty amazing thing.


----------



## Holleyman

Bought an Ear+ HD, use extensively with my GS1000 and RS-2.  Hooked into the BluRay as I love my movies with my Grados.  Amazing movie experience with none of the wife complaints.  Just watched Twister again tonight for the first time in years....  good movie for the Grados.


----------



## n00bin4t0r

Ok, bad choice of words, I meant louder bass as compared to my iem, which isn't really all that loud.
  But the bass isn't the problem, in fact, I think it had just the right amount of bass.
   
  The problem is the mids & highs. (Don't kill me
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
  They were clear, but only about as clear (or marginally less clear) as my IEM. I was expecting more. Albeit my IEM are said to be mid-centric.
  Also, the sound/instruments seemed a bit distant, maybe due to a bad fit? or the comfies? or the open nature of these headphones?
  Would these be remedied by getting a pair for myself and modding it to my liking?
   
  Note: I am comparing IEMS to headphones, which might be a far stretch.
   
  Edit: Seems like grados just aren't for me (for now). Thanks for the input though.


----------



## floydianpsyche

I have the SR60s for nearly 5 years now...and should say they are simple, neat and unassuming...I've been using them almost daily...looking forward to upgrade someday sooner...any recommendation on which would be a good next step from the Grado lineup?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





floydianpsyche said:


> I have the SR60s for nearly 5 years now...and should say they are simple, neat and unassuming...I've been using them almost daily...looking forward to upgrade someday sooner...any recommendation on which would be a good next step from the Grado lineup?


 
   
  I'd say it depends on your budget...the RS-1/RS-2/PS500 is a nice place to be if you can choose from among those. If you don't want to jump quite that far, the 225s would probably be a logical landing point.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





holleyman said:


> Bought an Ear+ HD, use extensively with my GS1000 and RS-2.  Hooked into the BluRay as I love my movies with my Grados.  Amazing movie experience with none of the wife complaints.  Just watched Twister again tonight for the first time in years....  good movie for the Grados.


 
   
  Awesome, I love hearing about others using their headphones for movies. How are you liking the MAD amp? And do you find the RS-2s and the GS1ks to be more different or similar?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





n00bin4t0r said:


> Ok, bad choice of words, I meant louder bass as compared to my iem, which isn't really all that loud.
> But the bass isn't the problem, in fact, I think it had just the right amount of bass.
> 
> The problem is the mids & highs. (Don't kill me
> ...


 
   
   
  Well, sounds like it's good you have other options that you prefer and that Grados may not be for you...nothing wrong with that...more for the rest of us


----------



## KG Jag

Quote: 





floydianpsyche said:


> I have the SR60s for nearly 5 years now...and should say they are simple, neat and unassuming...I've been using them almost daily...looking forward to upgrade someday sooner...any recommendation on which would be a good next step from the Grado lineup?


 

 The 225i is the next logical step up.  Stretch goal is the Alessandro MS2i.  The RS and PS lines are great, but quite different from the SR's "wall of sound".  The 325is and its MS2i sibling are transition cans, while still being/sounding more SR than anything else.


----------



## shimmer n roar

Quote: 





n00bin4t0r said:


> Ok, bad choice of words, I meant louder bass as compared to my iem, which isn't really all that loud.
> But the bass isn't the problem, in fact, I think it had just the right amount of bass.
> 
> The problem is the mids & highs. (Don't kill me
> ...


 
   
  hard to say but comparing iems to headphones is a bit apples and oranges.


----------



## Esphynol JMD

I'm impressed with SR80i pairing with Govibe Magnum and listen to Chilltronic or vocal trance. The bass is very tight and much controlled. Im not sure due to the Magnum or SR80i.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





esphynol jmd said:


> I'm impressed with SR80i pairing with Govibe Magnum and listen to Chilltronic or vocal trance. The bass is very tight and much controlled. Im not sure due to the Magnum or SR80i.


 
http://soundcloud.com/jazzmoslounge/guidos-lounge-cafe-broadcast-4 Try this music my friend!


----------



## No_One411

These are a crappy cellphone picture of my Magnums...Sorry about the pic quality, it really isn't doing this work of art justice. 
   
  This is my second pair of Grados. I have a pair of SR60is that I really like. 
   
  Compared to my modded Fostex T50RPs, these headphones sound quite different. They are not as neutral as the T50RPs, but they are a very fun sounding, very dynamic headphone. I 
  definitely like to use these when I want to enjoy my music. These have sounded excellent for every genre. They do not sound like traditional Grados in my opinion. However, they are definitely 
  one of the best valued headphones when you have put together everything.
   
  Shoutout to Taiden of Vibro Labs for the magnificent cups. I have his Vintage Vibro IVs. Shoutout to Chris_Himself o Headphone Lounge for the cables. Great guys to work with. Excellent 
  communication, and they put their customers first, which is always nice to see. 
   
  I currently am using a Sony headband. They do require quite a bit of modding in order to fit the cups. You need to use a hair dryer/head gun on the gimbals, and close them enough
  to fit the diameter of the cups. Also, you need to either sand down the pins or use the heatshrink method previously described.
   
  Sorry again for the picture quality...Between the Magnums and the Fostex T50RPs, I think I have settled down for quite some time. These two are in my opinion two of the best bargains available. 
   
  Edit: I am currently driving these from a O2 + ODAC combo. They sound fantastic! No hint of sibilance or harshness at all.


----------



## taiden

I'm going to pick up one of those Sony headbands. Looks awesome, thanks for posting this up. This seems to be a common combo in the Grado mods world these days.


----------



## 188479

Hey all:
Reading about all the great Magnum projects tempts me to build a pair. Would the sound be different enough from my HF-2 to be worth it?


----------



## Rav

I'll let you know in a few weeks when I get my magnums built...


----------



## No_One411

Quote: 





taiden said:


> I'm going to pick up one of those Sony headbands. Looks awesome, thanks for posting this up. This seems to be a common combo in the Grado mods world these days.


 
   
  I find the Sony headband a little bit more comfortable than the stock Grado headband. The padding is a little bit thicker as well. It also doesn't have the annoying 360 degree rotate feature. 
   
  Hope the headband works out for you. I believe that wje said somewhere that you can remove the "Studio Monitor" ink on the headband with something. I might try that sometime in the future.


----------



## Esphynol JMD

our martin said:


> http://soundcloud.com/jazzmoslounge/guidos-lounge-cafe-broadcast-4 Try this music my friend!




Very nice mix and music.. chill and breeze. Permission to download it for personal collection


----------



## Esphynol JMD

188479 said:


> Hey all:
> Reading about all the great Magnum projects tempts me to build a pair. Would the sound be different enough from my HF-2 to be worth it?




yes me too. Curious to know why the magnum is so great. Ive read about the magnum from the forum but most people were discussing abt the mod project less abt the sound.


----------



## gcwebbyuk

I have had a pair of SR80i phones for about 18 months now, and really like the lively sound.  I have tampered a little by swapping the cushions for the doughnut type, and removing the white dust cover material.  I have also just bought a Black Manta headband from headphonelounge.com
   
  I had to swap back to the original cups, as listening connected to my Xonar STX sound card, with uprated op-amps sounded too bright and resulted in unwanted sibilance.
   
  I am contemplating either upgrading headphones, or buying a second set, and keeping the SR80i for my iPod or mobile listening.
   
  I tried a pair of Bose QuietComfort 15 headphones whilst out shopping the other day, and really disliked the almost artiificial sound the reproduced.  The sound was almost as if "Bass Boost" had been switched on - and really put me off buying them.
   
  I am tempted to stick with Grado and get a pair of SR225i phones - or swap the cups over for some mahogany ones.
   
  I know I really need to test the phones first - but does anyone have any info on how much better a set of SR80is can sound with the mahogany cups - or if it is worth upgrading to some 225s first, and then consider the cups later down the road?
   
  Or try another brand, but I do really like the Grado sound!


----------



## preproman

Who makes the magnums - where do you get them from?


----------



## Brooko

You can get them from http://www.symphones.ca/
   
  Just use the email on the website, and ask Rhydon regarding shipping the drivers.
   
  Quote: 





preproman said:


> Who makes the magnums - where do you get them from?


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





brooko said:


> You can get them from http://www.symphones.ca/
> 
> Just use the email on the website, and ask Rhydon regarding shipping the drivers.


 
   
   
  Thanks Brooko


----------



## Brooko

No problem.  I don't think he does the full builds anymore - but a nice "diy" option would be to simply start with a second hand SR60/SR80 (pretty much just for the frame), add the FWJ wooden cups and a better headband from headphone lounge, Rhydon's magnum drivers, your choice of cabling (I just use a diy mogami mini starquad), and then whatever pads you want to play around with.
   
  If I wasn't so happy with my current set-up, I think I'd definitely be looking along similar lines ....


----------



## CaptainFlam

I just received my first Grado
   
a pair of PS500 with cryo copper cable


----------



## asmoday

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *CaptainFlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my first Grado
> 
> a pair of PS500 with cryo copper cable


 
  Very nice and congratulations on the first Grado. That is one awesome set of headphones!!!
  Enjoy!!


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





captainflam said:


> I just received my first Grado
> 
> a pair of PS500 with cryo copper cable


 
  How much did you pay for the cables? p.s have you compared them with stock cables?


----------



## LCfiner

captainflam said:


> I just received my first Grado
> 
> a pair of PS500 with cryo copper cable


 

   
   
  that's one hell of a cable. there's enough material there to make some comfy Christmas socks.
   
  and congrats on the PS500. It's my favorite grado model available out there


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





captainflam said:


> I just received my first Grado
> 
> a pair of PS500 with cryo copper cable


 
  tres flam!


----------



## CaptainFlam

this is a promotion (July-August) in a store, here in France
  but normaly a cable is 310€
  Here Gardos are more expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I havn't tried the original cable


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





captainflam said:


> this is a promotion (July-August) in a store, here in France
> but normaly a cable is 310€
> Here Gardos are more expensive
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks,nice choice of grado headphones you can listen to dance with them aswell like you can with the ps1000s!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





captainflam said:


> I just received my first Grado
> 
> a pair of PS500 with cryo copper cable


 
   
  Helluva nice pair of Grados for a first timer! Well done


----------



## obobskivich

This isn't meant as an insult, but that cable looks like a huge shoelace.  Very nice cans!


----------



## Twinster

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> This isn't meant as an insult, but that cable looks like a huge shoelace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Probably because it is a shoelace  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Many DYier use it for cable sleeve. All available on FleeBay


----------



## obobskivich

twinster said:


> Probably because it is a shoelace  :wink_face: . Many DYier use it for cable sleeve. All available on FleeBay




That's actually incredibly clever! Never thought to do that...


----------



## desertblues

Quote: 





captainflam said:


> I just received my first Grado
> 
> a pair of PS500 with cryo copper cable


 
   
  Welcome to the club! My first Grado was the PS500 - I have never regretted buying them. Just this morning I put them on to listen to just a couple of tracks and three Mark Knopfler albums later realized I was burning too much daylight! Amazing headphone...


----------



## Gwarmi

A nice little review of the new Cary Audio division 'Nighthawk' - containing excerpts relating to the PS1000 by 'Enjoy The Music'
   
   http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazine/equipment/0912/audio_electronics_nighthawk.htm
   
   Initially posted by Grado HQ on their Facebook page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   Dang, these cans remain a mystical journey ~ so crap one minute (read: your recording is under 20 years old)
   and yet amazing the next!


----------



## MUSICGURU1

Thank you for the correction, the Shures are the SE215's not the 535's and I got them at Sweetwater.com for $99. The Grado (Alessandro MS-1) 80i I purchased from Alessandro.com for the same amount $99, and the AKG's from Amazon.com on closeout (discontinued model) for around $89, but these by far are the best of the three due to the size of the drivers and the frequency range, I did purchase a custom cable for the AKG's but have not heard any noticeable difference in sound quality between the stock and custom. I do have to admit it is difficult to decide which pair to put on at any given moment, at home I listen to the AKG's and at work I use either the Grado's or the Shures, it just depends on the environment and what is going on at that time. I do own a pair of  Sennheiser RS120's that I use for late night tv watching and I can never seem to get the frequency to tun in just right, and when the batteries start going (they are on the charging stand all the time) the sound is terrible. I have tried these for music and they are the worst I have every had. Maybe other Senn.'s are better (wired) but I don't plan to purchase a new set of can for some time, I plan to upgrade the speakers in my home Theater from Polk Audio TSi200's and CS20 to new Definitive towers:
 BP-8040ST System  Thanks again for the correction. Happy listening.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





musicguru1 said:


> Thank you for the correction, the Shures are the SE215's not the 535's and I got them at Sweetwater.com for $99. The Grado (Alessandro MS-1) 80i I purchased from Alessandro.com for the same amount $99, and the AKG's from Amazon.com on closeout (discontinued model) for around $89, but these by far are the best of the three due to the size of the drivers and the frequency range, I did purchase a custom cable for the AKG's but have not heard any noticeable difference in sound quality between the stock and custom. I do have to admit it is difficult to decide which pair to put on at any given moment, at home I listen to the AKG's and at work I use either the Grado's or the Shures, it just depends on the environment and what is going on at that time. I do own a pair of  Sennheiser RS120's that I use for late night tv watching and I can never seem to get the frequency to tun in just right, and when the batteries start going (they are on the charging stand all the time) the sound is terrible. I have tried these for music and they are the worst I have every had. Maybe other Senn.'s are better (wired) but I don't plan to purchase a new set of can for some time, I plan to upgrade the speakers in my home Theater from Polk Audio TSi200's and CS20 to new Definitive towers:
> BP-8040ST System  Thanks again for the correction. Happy listening.


 
  Good luck chasing down that home theater thingy.


----------



## bryguy27007

Well after being away from my Grado SR-80s for way too long (broken and lost) I just bought some SR-125s off a Head-Fi'er here. I'm so excited. How I've missed that Grado sound. Just need to go pick up a 1/4" to 1/8" adapter from the store.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





bryguy27007 said:


> Well after being away from my Grado SR-80s for way too long (broken and lost) I just bought some SR-125s off a Head-Fi'er here. I'm so excited. How I've missed that Grado sound. Just need to go pick up a 1/4" to 1/8" adapter from the store.


 
   
  I had gone a couple of months without using my 80s until a few weeks ago....even though I have a couple headphones that are significantly better, I had forgotten just how good the 80s sound.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





focker said:


> I had gone a couple of months without using my 80s until a few weeks ago....even though I have a couple headphones that are significantly better, I had forgotten just how good the 80s sound.


 
  sometimes that's all it takes...


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Quote: 





focker said:


> I had gone a couple of months without using my 80s until a few weeks ago....even though I have a couple headphones that are significantly better, I had forgotten just how good the 80s sound.


 

 The Grado Pill is a drug you just cannot stop taking to remember it.


----------



## shimmer n roar

the sr-80 was the first grado i heard. if only i could have foreseen where that would lead me.


----------



## Valicious

I'm trying to decide between the 225s and the 325s.  I got to demo the 325s, and I could not contain my eargasms.  The store did not have any 225s though.  I've heard different people say they are absolutely worth the upgrade, and others say not so much.  Is there any accoustic difference between the aluminum and chrome 325s?  Could someone post pics of each?


----------



## KG Jag

Quote: 





valicious said:


> I'm trying to decide between the 225s and the 325s.  I got to demo the 325s, and I could not contain my eargasms.  The store did not have any 225s though.  I've heard different people say they are absolutely worth the upgrade, and others say not so much.  Is there any accoustic difference between the aluminum and chrome 325s?  Could someone post pics of each?


 

 If you are not bothered by the treble of the 325, go with it over the 225.  The 325 offers greater detail, frequency range, sound stage and build quality over the 225.  If you were bothered by the treble, get the Alessandro MS2 (based on the 325 but with less strident treble) or save money by going with the 225.


----------



## Valicious

Quote: 





kg jag said:


> If you are not bothered by the treble of the 325, go with it over the 225.  The 325 offers greater detail, frequency range, sound stage and build quality over the 225.  If you were bothered by the treble, get the Alessandro MS2 (based on the 325 but with less strident treble) or save money by going with the 225.


 
  I didn't hear anything unpleasant in the 325s.  I'm going to be modding and woodying whatever I get too.  Are the 325s worth it if I'd be modding the hell out of either?


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





valicious said:


> I didn't hear anything unpleasant in the 325s.  I'm going to be modding and woodying whatever I get too.  Are the 325s worth it if I'd be modding the hell out of either?


 
   
  Depends on your preference.  I personally love my woodied 325is.  I can't say that it isn't placebo (as I had no way of ABXing the woody vs the stock)  But I have found that with the woody - as well as being lighter and more comfortable - it "seems" to me that the extreme brightness is toned down just a little.
   
  I'm curious to compare eventually with an RS1i - but at the moment I have no compunction to go further up the Grado line.


----------



## Focker

Id go with the 325s and pair them with some tubes if possible...I loved the way mine sounded with my Little Dot I+ hybrid amp. Although with a decent solid state amp they sound pretty darn good, too.


----------



## obobskivich

valicious said:


> I didn't hear anything unpleasant in the 325s.  I'm going to be modding and woodying whatever I get too.  Are the 325s worth it if I'd be modding the hell out of either?




If you're gonna be throwing the cups in the trash to begin with, save the $100 and get the SR-225.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> I had gone a couple of months without using my 80s until a few weeks ago....even though I have a couple headphones that are significantly better, I had forgotten just how good the 80s sound.


 
   
  Looks like those PS500's are getting a lot of attention,can't say i blame you,mine get used on a regular bases,i have in my computer room,and since i need my glasses to see what i'm doing,they fit perfectly with the comfies.
   
  I just finish listening to Robert Michaels's Arizona cd with the SR80i on my Marantz 2220B,and they're sound quality still surprises me sometimes,and this was right after listening to Rebecca Pidgeon's Retrospective cd with my HP1000 on my old Yamaha CA-610II,so i think that says a lot about how nice SR80i's sound.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Looks like those PS500's are getting a lot of attention,can't say i blame you,mine get used on a regular bases,i have in my computer room,and since i need my glasses to see what i'm doing,they fit perfectly with the comfies.
> 
> I just finish listening to Robert Michaels's Arizona cd with the SR80i on my Marantz 2220B,and they're sound quality still surprises me sometimes,and this was right after listening to Rebecca Pidgeon's Retrospective cd with my HP1000 on my old Yamaha CA-610II,so i think that says a lot about how nice SR80i's sound.


 
   
   
  Yep, it just reinforces what I experienced when I first heard them...sometimes a speaker or headphone sounds good at first just because it's different...but the 80s have stood the test of time with me. It's been 9 months now and I still use them frequently and still consider them  the best headphones I've heard under $100. I have a handful of other headphones under $100 here collecting dust that never get used. I just have no desire to listen to them, whereas I've found applications for the 80s that allow them to stay active in my rotation. They're the only headphone at that price point that I could honestly live with as my only headphone if for some reason I was forced to only have one headphone.


----------



## lightsplease

What's everyone's opinion on the RS2i? I haven't really seen anybody talk about them the past couple pages. Is it a worthy upgrade from someone who has the SR80i's? Big differences (positive)? And for the price, is it a much better sounding headphone in comparison to the SR325is?


----------



## our martin

Valicious get the ones that you have listened to and liked the 325i's ..If you get the 225i's you might have one of them i wish got the 325i's moments..


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> If you're gonna be throwing the cups in the trash to begin with, save the $100 and get the SR-225.


 
  The other "difference" with the 325 is you get a leather headband. If you want leather in your eventual build, you'll have to spend $40-$60 for a leather headband if you buy the 225. I eventually traded up from the 225 to used MS2 because I wanted to remove some vinyl and plastic from my life. The 225s sound great and are lighter (more comfortable) than the 325.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





lightsplease said:


> What's everyone's opinion on the RS2i? I haven't really seen anybody talk about them the past couple pages. Is it a worthy upgrade from someone who has the SR80i's? Big differences (positive)? And for the price, is it a much better sounding headphone in comparison to the SR325is?


 
  The RS2i don't get enough love because the RS1i is objectively better - bigger cups = bigger sound. The RS1i also changes the plastic gimbals for nice metal ones, which account for a good portion of the $200 premium. If price is not the object then the RS1s are more better.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> The other "difference" with the 325 is you get a leather headband. If you want leather in your eventual build, you'll have to spend $40-$60 for a leather headband if you buy the 225. I eventually traded up from the 225 to used MS2 because I wanted to remove some vinyl and plastic from my life. The 225s sound great and are lighter (more comfortable) than the 325.


 
  Looks like your having one of them i wish i got the 325i's moments..he's going to mod the headphones anyways so he should get the best sounding headphones!


----------



## obobskivich

parbaked said:


> The other "difference" with the 325 is you get a leather headband. If you want leather in your eventual build, you'll have to spend $40-$60 for a leather headband if you buy the 225. I eventually traded up from the 225 to used MS2 because I wanted to remove some vinyl and plastic from my life. The 225s sound great and are lighter (more comfortable) than the 325.




I'd agree with this, but if all you want is the drivers, the SR-225 are a great buy - if you plan to re-use parts (like the headband, gimbals, etc) the SR-325 make some more sense certainly. I'm just not seeing the point in spending an extra $100 for stuff that would go in the trash. 



parbaked said:


> The RS2i don't get enough love because the RS1i is objectively better - bigger cups = bigger sound. The RS1i also changes the plastic gimbals for nice metal ones, which account for a good portion of the $200 premium. If price is not the object then the RS1s are more better.




This. I will say I haven't heard the RS-2, but just the build quality point is worth considering. I remember devouringone (speaking of which - where'd he go?) making a point about the woodworking on the RS-2 being of lesser quality than the RS-1 or GS-1000 as well (I do not know if this is true, but basically everything else on the RS-1 is superior to the rest of the Grado line (GS/PS1k excluded), so it makes enough sense. 




our martin said:


> Looks like your having one of them i wish i got the 325i's moments..he's going to mod the headphones anyways so he should get the best sounding headphones!




This is a good point martin - that second-guessing problem can absolutely ruin a purchase!


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





our martin said:


> Looks like your having one of them i wish i got the 325i's moments..he's going to mod the headphones anyways so he should get the best sounding headphones!


 
  The point I was trying to make is to also figure the cost of a leather headband into your final build. the 325 comes with one and the 225 doesn't. Sound-wise it makes no difference which you buy, they are the same except for the plastic cups and leather headband. One other advantage to the 325 is you also have the option to do a HF-2/PS500 mod by mounting drivers in wooden inners.
  Can't lose with either the 225 or 325!


----------



## obobskivich

Just to throw it out there - the SR-225 could in theory give you an HF-1 "hybrid" option also. I'm not sure how hard this would be to build at home. 

I will add that the leather headband on the RS-1 (I don't remember it much on the SR-325) is certainly an upgrade; it seems trivial, but it is an upgrade over the vinyl strap. I'm not sure if the aftermarket ones would be better still (I know you get more color options, which can make for a cool custom headphone!).


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> This. I will say I haven't heard the RS-2, but just the build quality point is worth considering. I remember devouringone (speaking of which - where'd he go?) making a point about the woodworking on the RS-2 being of lesser quality than the RS-1 or GS-1000 as well (I do not know if this is true, but basically everything else on the RS-1 is superior to the rest of the Grado line (GS/PS1k excluded), so it makes enough sense.


 
  I don't think the woodworking or build quality are better. They make both as well as they can for the price. The price difference is only $200. With retail mark-ups that means the RS1 likely costs $40 - $50 more to build than the RS2. That cost is easily eaten up by the larger cups, which require a bigger piece of wood to machine and the metal gimbals. The plastic gimbals are basically free to Grado as they already have the machine and mold to make as many as they like cheaply. Without the metal bits, the RS1 and RS2 would be priced close. This is also why only the top Grados get the metal.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





our martin said:


> Looks like your having one of them i wish i got the 325i's moments..he's going to mod the headphones anyways so he should get the best sounding headphones!


 
  No regrets here. I didn't like the look of the 325is larger cups ad the extra weight with the new cable is too much. I complimented my 225is with used MS2 with the smaller cups and longer, lighter cable. I had to buy a leather headband for my 225is, because I didn't like the vinyl. This is the only point I was making in response to the question of which to buy for an eventual mod project.


----------



## KG Jag

Quote: 





lightsplease said:


> What's everyone's opinion on the RS2i? I haven't really seen anybody talk about them the past couple pages. Is it a worthy upgrade from someone who has the SR80i's? Big differences (positive)? And for the price, is it a much better sounding headphone in comparison to the SR325is?


 

 Critics (at least the ones who like Grados) seem to give the RS2i more love than the majority here.  The 2 is different than what you know as the Grado sound, listening to the SR's.  The RS does not have that slam and wall of sound that marks the SR line.  The sound stage is much bigger.  The bass is lower.  The clarity and separation between musical voices is enhanced.  The RS sound is more organic/natural.
   
  The 325 is a transitional can between the SR and RS signature sounds.  It is clearly an SR, while hinting at what the differences are in the next line up.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> I don't think the woodworking or build quality are better. They make both as well as they can for the price. The price difference is only $200. With retail mark-ups that means the RS1 likely costs $40 - $50 more to build than the RS2. That cost is easily eaten up by the larger cups, which require a bigger piece of wood to machine and the metal gimbals. The plastic gimbals are basically free to Grado as they already have the machine and mold to make as many as they like cheaply. Without the metal bits, the RS1 and RS2 would be priced close. This is also why only the top Grados get the metal.


 
   
  Actually they use a binning process which separates the chaff from the good stuff, all non RS grade drivers become SR series from what I understand. So technically they gotta make a butt ton of "other" headphones before they get one thats like.. RS-1 good.
   
  In theory depending on their consistency and tolerances at Grado, it could actually not cost them anything to make an RS-1 over RS-2 other than that extra 1/4" of wood you get on the cups.
   
  Indeed they even make the plastic parts in-house, but I'm not sure if thats onsite because from what I saw, they were manufacturered in some sort of sweatshop in an apartment.
   
   
 Quote: 





lightsplease said:


> What's everyone's opinion on the RS2i? I haven't really seen anybody talk about them the past couple pages. Is it a worthy upgrade from someone who has the SR80i's? Big differences (positive)? And for the price, is it a much better sounding headphone in comparison to the SR325is?


 
   
  Yes it's good.. the RS-1's were too much of a jump at $700 for me, so I got RS-2 and I've never owned an RS-1 despite owning more expensive headphones to date. Something something about sentimentality I guess you could say.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> In theory depending on their consistency and tolerances at Grado, it could actually not cost them anything to make an RS-1 over RS-2 other than that extra 1/4" of wood you get on the cups.


 
  that and the cost of metal gimbals


----------



## lightsplease

Thanks for all the info! Yeah, I guess I'm also kinda in that situation where the extra $200 jump from RS-2i to the RS-1i seems a little steep. But then again I get that feeling that I should either go big or go home on my next purchase which has kind of convinced me to consider the RS-2i instead of merely upgrading to the SR325i. Can anyone go into anymore details on how the RS line compares to the SR?


----------



## odehib

Just bought the sr225is and I'm loving the sound. None of the constant gripes I've read are of any problem to me.
 Comfort? Is it just me or are grados much more comfortable than they're made out to be?
 Build quality? Yeah, not that great, but nothing to cry over.
 Leakage? I've read somewhere that grados leak more than most open headphones. These are my first open headphones, so I have nothing to compare it to, but, at my preferred listening level, I can barely hear them when I take them off.
 Loving them so far.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





odehib said:


> Comfort? Is it just me or are grados much more comfortable than they're made out to be?


 
   
  Not just you...I found the same thing.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





focker said:


> Not just you...I found the same thing.


 
  The rap on Grado comfort is that some don't like the on-ear rather than in-ear or over-ear design. Grados are, imo, as comfortable as other on-ear 'phones of the same size/weight. Personally I don't like over-ear and really only use Grados or IEMs when I need to isolate.


----------



## KG Jag

Two (at least two) facts seem to float to the top of this discussion about comfort.  First is that many people find the stock Grados (and Alessandros) to be uncomfortable--significnatly more than the average headphone.  Second, comfort is a very (very, very) individual thing.  When someone seeks a recommendation and one of his/her requirements is that the can must be comfortable or very comfortable, it is the most difficult (if not impossible) question to answer.  There is only one way to know for sure.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  You use Grados when you need to isolate?
   
  How so?


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> You use Grados when you need to isolate?
> 
> How so?


 
  No, I use Grados, or I use IEMs when I need to isolate. Evidently I also use bad grammar. :/


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> No, I use Grados, or I use IEMs when I need to isolate. Evidently I also use bad grammar. :/


 


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!









   
   


  Sorry i got bored the threads are drying up!


----------



## Valicious

If I am going to end up modding the 'phones to hell (woodies etc), does it matter which model I get?  I guess I'm asking if there's some difference between the 80i vs 225i vs 325i that even modding can't change.  Are the drivers all the same for instance?


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





valicious said:


> If I am going to end up modding the 'phones to hell (woodies etc), does it matter which model I get?  I guess I'm asking if there's some difference between the 80i vs 225i vs 325i that even modding can't change.  Are the drivers all the same for instance?


 
   
  IMO there is definitely a difference in the 3 drivers that doesn't simply come down to the enclosures etc.  The 325is are definitely very different to the 225is (325i's brighter. more detailed, punchier bass).  I know Obob questions the idea of buying 325i if you're going to mod them extensively.  My way of thinking as follows (assuming you want 325i drivers):
   
  [a] Buy either SR60i or MS1i ($100)
  - add vibro cups (+$95)
   - add headband (+$38)
  - add cable - your call - I built one with canare mini starquad - cost $10-20 by the time I got the parts to NZ.  I'll leave this one out of the equation.
   - add 325i drivers (+$70ish) assuming you can find some used in the FS forum eventually
  Total ~  $300
   
* Buy second hand 325i on forums here $205 (example http://www.head-fi.org/t/626875/grado-325is-perfect-condition)
   - sell aluminium cups ($-50) .... someone bound to want them - I bought and sold mine on FS forum
   - add vibro cups (+$95)
   - add cable - your call - I built one with canare mini starquad - cost $10-20 by the time I got the parts to NZ. I'll leave this one out of the equation.
  Total ~ $250
  If you don't like the Grado headband - this even leaves room to add a new manta headband and come in under the $300 mark.
   
   
  I went the option one route - mainly because I was transitioning and playing around.  It would have actually been better to take option 2 in hindsight.  Plus - if you get the 325is and mod, you already have the bowls - rrather than just the comfy pads.
   
  Hope this assists your thought process.
*


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





brooko said:


> IMO there is definitely a difference in the 3 drivers that doesn't simply come down to the enclosures etc.  The 325is are definitely very different to the 225is (325i's brighter. more detailed, punchier bass).  I know Obob questions the idea of buying 325i if you're going to mod them extensively.  My way of thinking as follows (assuming you want 325i drivers):
> 
> [a] Buy either SR60i or MS1i ($100)
> - add vibro cups (+$95)
> ...


*

  The drivers for the 225 and 325 are closer matched than the 60, 80 or 125. As such that's what you want. if you want the closest matched Grado drivers.Objectively most agree the difference in sound between the 60/80/125 and the 225 result from drivers, cables and the metal screens. Differences between the 225 and 325 are likely a result of the metal vs. plastic cups. That's just an objective view based on what Grado is actually changing between the models. 
*


----------



## Valicious

Quote: 





brooko said:


> IMO there is definitely a difference in the 3 drivers that doesn't simply come down to the enclosures etc.  The 325is are definitely very different to the 225is (325i's brighter. more detailed, punchier bass).  I know Obob questions the idea of buying 325i if you're going to mod them extensively.  My way of thinking as follows (assuming you want 325i drivers):
> 
> [a] Buy either SR60i or MS1i ($100)
> - add vibro cups (+$95)
> ...


*

  THANK YOU so much!  I sent that seller a PM.
*


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





valicious said:


> THANK YOU so much!  I sent that seller a PM.


 
  +1 on 2nd hand 325 or Ms2 for 'phones as is or for modding!  My only advice would be to listen to the un-modded 325s for as long as you can hold out so you have a reference as you make changes. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Valicious

I haven't made a lot of posts, only 7.  I hope this won't be an issue trying to buy on here.  (some places require a vertain postcount.  I wasn't sure about here.)  I'd love to post more, but I'm not even sure I know enough to really post anything with content.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> Yep, it just reinforces what I experienced when I first heard them...sometimes a speaker or headphone sounds good at first just because it's different...but the 80s have stood the test of time with me. It's been 9 months now and I still use them frequently and still consider them  the best headphones I've heard under $100. I have a handful of other headphones under $100 here collecting dust that never get used. I just have no desire to listen to them, whereas I've found applications for the 80s that allow them to stay active in my rotation. They're the only headphone at that price point that I could honestly live with as my only headphone if for some reason I was forced to only have one headphone.


 
   
  I swear man,we must have been brothers in another life,we often share the same opinion,plus,i just checked,and i bought my SR80i's on August 30th 2011,so it's been a bit over a year,but i paid $112 CDN for mine,wich i tought was a good price,especially when you consider everything they have going for them,they're feather light,comfortable,for me at least,they're very easy to drive,portable of course,and i think they look good,in a Darth Vader kind of way.
   
  In a way i'm more impressed with the sound of my SR80i,than i am with my PS1000,making an expensive pair of headphones that sounds great is one thing,but making a cheap pair of headphones that sounds very good is much more impressive to me,and Grado has managed to do it twice with the SR60i and SR80i.
   
  I've said this before,but i too,could be very happy with the SR80i's as my only pair of headphones.


----------



## parbaked

I have older, unbuttoned SR80s re-cabled with Mogami that I feel the same way about. It seems the worse the source the better these outperform my 'better' Grados.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I swear man,we must have been brothers in another life,we often share the same opinion,plus,i just checked,and i bought my SR80i's on August 30th 2011,so it's been a bit over a year,but i paid $112 CDN for mine,wich i tought was a good price,especially when you consider everything they have going for them,they're feather light,comfortable,for me at least,they're very easy to drive,portable of course,and i think they look good,in a Darth Vader kind of way.
> 
> In a way i'm more impressed with the sound of my SR80i,than i am with my PS1000,making an expensive pair of headphones that sounds great is one thing,but making a cheap pair of headphones that sounds very good is much more impressive to me,and Grado has managed to do it twice with the SR60i and SR80i.
> 
> I've said this before,but i too,could be very happy with the SR80i's as my only pair of headphones.


 
   
  haha, well, my mom was adopted and I really like Canada....so you never know!


----------



## obobskivich

chris_himself said:


> Actually they use a binning process which separates the chaff from the good stuff, all non RS grade drivers become SR series from what I understand. So technically they gotta make a butt ton of "other" headphones before they get one thats like.. RS-1 good.




Yeah I've heard this is their "model" based on that and their general manufacturing practice for phono carts. They make the RS series headphones in very small batches (I've heard no more than 10 at a time), my understanding is the process is something like:

- Make a butt-load of drivers. 
- See which ones are closest to the "ideal" (which becomes a TOTL).
- Put those in whatever enclosure (RS-1, GS-1k, etc).
- Compare those finished enclosures with a tester to get the closest matched pairs for installation on a headband and finishing as a headphone.

I think they basically follow that model down the line, but as you get down to the SR-60 they're just getting "close enough" whereas the RS-1 are more of that "hand built zero fail" kind of thing. 



> Indeed they even make the plastic parts in-house, but I'm not sure if thats onsite because from what I saw, they were manufacturered in some sort of sweatshop in an apartment.




The plastic parts are manufactured in-house with Grado's own injection molding machine. This was covered on their factory tour. No sweat-shops involved. 

The only work that's done out of house (aside from anything they outsource entirely, like the iGrado) is the woodwork (those come from another manufacturer who exclusively supplies Grado), like for the RA-1 or PA-1, and I don't think they actually draw their own wire in house. 




lightsplease said:


> Thanks for all the info! Yeah, I guess I'm also kinda in that situation where the extra $200 jump from RS-2i to the RS-1i seems a little steep. But then again I get that feeling that I should either go big or go home on my next purchase which has kind of convinced me to consider the RS-2i instead of merely upgrading to the SR325i. Can anyone go into anymore details on how the RS line compares to the SR?




My take is that unless you could compare the RS-2 and RS-1, you'd always be questioning the RS-1 over the RS-2. So I went with the RS-1. 

RS vs SR is a bit more dramatic of a change: 

The RS series are more "holographic" or "3D" sounding in their presentation, while the SR series are more of a "wall of sound" from each side. Intimate versus direct. SR is more "headphoney" sounding than the RS-1 as well. Both are good, but distinct. 




focker said:


> Not just you...I found the same thing.




Yeah, I don't get the comfort complaints at all. Honestly imho the RS-1 are the most comfortable on-ears I've ever worn (the SR series are very good too!), even more-so than the ESW9 (which uses much fancier Lambskin pads and weighs a good deal less (it's about a third lighter than even the RS-2)). Grado is absolutely 110% right in saying the pads need some break-in (about a week), and I wonder if most of the complaints are the "fresh out the box" pairs (I've seen a growing trend for people to trash stuff in the first 45 minutes of owning it/listening to it instead of reading the manual or otherwise following instructions). 




parbaked said:


> Evidently I also use bad grammar. :/




LOL. 




valicious said:


> If I am going to end up modding the 'phones to hell (woodies etc), does it matter which model I get?  I guess I'm asking if there's some difference between the 80i vs 225i vs 325i that even modding can't change.  Are the drivers all the same for instance?




The cheaper models have worse driver matching, and I think up until recently (or maybe still?) worse cables (if that kind of thing matters to you). There's also a difference in the terminations - the cheaper ones come with 1/8" while the higher up models have 1/4".

You cannot fix driver matching with modding, but the headband, cups, etc are entirely fair game, and if you're replacing all of those and just want the drivers, the SR-225 are a solid choice because they have the best driver matching (just like the SR-325 and higher). Anything over the SR-225 even from Grado is just the result of changes to the housing, headband, earpads, etc. So if you're gonna do all that at home, save the money. 

Regarding the origin of Grado drivers - that's a very taboo topic for some reason, so I'm gonna leave it alone. 




brooko said:


> IMO there is definitely a difference in the 3 drivers that doesn't simply come down to the enclosures etc.  The 325is are definitely very different to the 225is (325i's brighter. more detailed, punchier bass).  I know Obob questions the idea of buying 325i if you're going to mod them extensively.  My way of thinking as follows (assuming you want 325i drivers):
> 
> [a] Buy either SR60i or MS1i ($100)
> 
> ...


*


I like this reasoning, but the SR-225 will do the same thing; same pads, same cable, etc. All you give up are the aluminum cups (which you're replacing) and the leather headband (which I assume you'd replace even on the SR-325 if you're doing full custom, just for color options). 




parbaked said:



			The drivers for the 225 and 325 are closer matched than the 60, 80 or 125. As such that's what you want. if you want the closest matched Grado drivers.Objectively most agree the difference in sound between the 60/80/125 and the 225 result from drivers, cables and the metal screens. Differences between the 225 and 325 are likely a result of the metal vs. plastic cups. That's just an objective view based on what Grado is actually changing between the models. 
		
Click to expand...



This. There's probably also some change to sound due to the difference in fit between the SR-325 and SR-225 (due to the weight), but I'm not certain of it. 




parbaked said:



			+1 on 2nd hand 325 or Ms2 for 'phones as is or for modding!  My only advice would be to listen to the un-modded 325s for as long as you can hold out so you have a reference as you make changes. Good luck and enjoy!
		
Click to expand...



Yes, listen to the original version of whatever you get out of the box! Get an idea of what they sound like, and what you want to change or improve or get from them, so you have a reference as you start changing things up. *


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> I like this reasoning, but the SR-225 will do the same thing; same pads, same cable, etc. All you give up are the aluminum cups (which you're replacing) and the leather headband (which I assume you'd replace even on the SR-325 if you're doing full custom, just for color options).


 
   
  Might just be me - but even after swapping the aluminium for wood - I still found the 325i to be brighter and clearer than the 225i.  So in that particular case - I wonder if it has anything to do with the finish (doping?) on the drivers?
   
  Either way - I agree that both the 225i and 325i would be optimum for modding if you're going to keep the original drivers.  Of course if you're going to go magnum, or pick up 2nd hand 325i drivers from someone else - then deefinitely go with cheapest frame (ie SR60i or MS1i)


----------



## obobskivich

brooko said:


> Might just be me - but even after swapping the aluminium for wood - I still found the 325i to be brighter and clearer than the 225i.  So in that particular case - I wonder if it has anything to do with the finish (doping?) on the drivers?




No idea. 



> Either way - I agree that both the 225i and 325i would be optimum for modding if you're going to keep the original drivers.  Of course if you're going to go magnum, or pick up 2nd hand 325i drivers from someone else - then deefinitely go with cheapest frame (ie SR60i or MS1i)






Alternately here, you could just get a V6 and use that headband. Would probably save you some more money.


----------



## xaval

Please bear in mind that, as per Grado, the 225 and 325 don't seem to be the exact same drivers.
  325is = Frequency Response 18-24
  225i =  FR 20-22


----------



## obobskivich

xaval said:


> Please bear in mind that, as per Grado, the 225 and 325 don't seem to be the exact same drivers.
> 325is = Frequency Response 18-24
> 225i =  FR 20-22




Those numbers are nonsense as all headphone FR values from all manufacturers are.  (see here for how real values should be stated: http://www.rane.com/note145.html)

They do the same thing with their carts, but are more up-front about it. I don't think anyone but JG himself really knows about the exact origins of those drivers, and what (if any) differences exist, but I'm pretty sure they're going to be nearly identical (impedance/phase certainly is) after you go past the SR-225 and remove housing, cabling, etc from the equation. I think the sole reason they don't just say this is that a lot of people are wholeheartedly convinced that enclosures and earpads and so on do absolutely nothing at all to the sound, and that it would create a lot of fuss if they had to explain that constantly.


----------



## Valicious

I saw this
http://www.head-fi.org/t/624991/fs-grado-sr-325i
   
  I was just wondering if I should be looking for something a bit newer than 3 years old.  Does it matter at all?  
  Thanks for all the help deciding between the 225is vs 325is.  I think I'm going to keep looking for used 325is at the $200 price point.  (It sounds like the concensus is there's a bit of difference in drivers.)
  UNLESS...what's the deal with Magnum drivers?  I've seen them mentioned around here, but never fully explained.  Improvements, cost, etc?


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





valicious said:


> I saw this
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/624991/fs-grado-sr-325i
> 
> I was just wondering if I should be looking for something a bit newer than 3 years old.  Does it matter at all?
> ...


 
   
  They look pretty tidy & with the TTVJ flats thrown in, that's a pretty good bargain.


----------



## xaval

My limited experience says that the higher end Grado you mod the better the expected results will be. In this matter, I'd have to switch drivers between 225s and 325s and compare. What I did was play with MS1, SR60, SR80, SR125, SR325 (and Magnums) on the same wood enclosure and I never got the same sound out of them - the "better" driver always delivered a bit more. Maybe they are the same drivers, just better matched. No I didn't test the 225s.


----------



## xaval

Quote: 





valicious said:


> I saw this
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/624991/fs-grado-sr-325i
> 
> I was just wondering if I should be looking for something a bit newer than 3 years old.  Does it matter at all?
> ...


 
  Magnums are what you should shoot for if you can pull them. Please refer to the Magnum thread for huge knowledge base - most Grado "authorities" posted there a LOT of impressions.


----------



## Brooko

Valicious - here's another one you could look into:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/625009/alessandro-ms2i


----------



## Valicious

Quote: 





brooko said:


> Valicious - here's another one you could look into:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/625009/alessandro-ms2i


 
  Thanks Brooko.  How does the MS2i compare?  What is a hippocase?


----------



## Brooko

Haven't heard the MS2i - but relativity between MS1i vs SR80i/SR125i to my ears was that the highs were dropped back a notch, and the mid-range has slightly more emphasis as a result.  You could say that they are a slightly more 'polite' version of the classic Grado sound - with emphasis on 'slightly'.  I always regarded the MS1i as better value than the SR60i, SR80i or SR125i ..... YMMV.
   
  Hippo Case - not sure what model he has - but it's likely to be something like this:
http://www.headfonia.com/headphone-transporter-the-hippocase/


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





xaval said:


> Please bear in mind that, as per Grado, the 225 and 325 don't seem to be the exact same drivers.
> 325is = Frequency Response 18-24
> 225i =  FR 20-22


 
   
  Never rely on graphs just like you should never rely on a manufacturers description of the sound to get your own conclusions. It's people on the street like you and I you need to trust to accurately describe them. I'm a bit isolated from the rest of the "review" community so none of the "kool-aid" that circulates around applies to me when I make an objective statement on how a headphone sounds, followed by my own purely subjective statement.
   
  SR225 and 325 could still very much be the same driver. It's just the enclosure must allow for deeper extension that can be picked up by instruments.. I'm almost positive the drivers are the same past the SR-125 because I used to mod a lot with the SR-60 mod thread started by Bilavideo and it was hard to make them apart after the SR-125. The SR-60 and 80 driver is the same once you DIY your own cable or swap the 80 cable over.
   
  The RS however, as the other guy said, is actually a different presentation of the same sound. It's the same signature at heart, but suddenly everything sounds more organic.


----------



## xaval

Chris, I could go back to my personal listening tests but it's too much trouble. I have 3 sets of woodies and I played with all the drivers I had at one time. I remember that on the same wood shell, the 125s sounded different when listening with the 325s on the same shells. I did not A-B them, maybe I was biased, maybe the 125s wore "bad" drivers so the 325 "should" sound better... for me, the 325 had more sparkle in the top end and more kick on the bass (mids were quite similar but even then 325 a bit more air and zing), no night-and-day experience but I found them different, with the 325s being the better overall driver. Of course, you listen to a lot more drivers than I do (hope business is doing well)!


----------



## SHAHZADA123

I'd started a thread to get info about these, but received no response yet.
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/626968/super-rare-never-seen-before-vintage-rs1s-lots-of-pictures#post_8691838
  These are supposed to be the one of the first RS1s. The fisrt run comprised of 200 RS1s
   
  More pictures are on my thread.


----------



## suske

im a big pc gamer. after several years of buying cheap headsets every few months i finally took the plunge and bought grado 60's and a desktop mic. never looked back. everything sounds SO much better! music,movies, and dont even get me started on games. i dont know how i played games without my grados. 2 years and going.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





xaval said:


> Chris, I could go back to my personal listening tests but it's too much trouble. I have 3 sets of woodies and I played with all the drivers I had at one time. I remember that on the same wood shell, the 125s sounded different when listening with the 325s on the same shells. I did not A-B them, maybe I was biased, maybe the 125s wore "bad" drivers so the 325 "should" sound better... for me, the 325 had more sparkle in the top end and more kick on the bass (mids were quite similar but even then 325 a bit more air and zing), no night-and-day experience but I found them different, with the 325s being the better overall driver. Of course, you listen to a lot more drivers than I do (hope business is doing well)!


 
  This is consitent with Chris' findings - that there is a difference between the 125 drivers and the 225/325. Even the Grado info implies closer tolerances for the 225/325 over the lower SR models. The question was if there is a difference between 225 and 325.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





shahzada123 said:


> I'd started a thread to get info about these, but received no response yet.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/626968/super-rare-never-seen-before-vintage-rs1s-lots-of-pictures#post_8691838
> These are supposed to be the one of the first RS1s. The fisrt run comprised of 200 RS1s
> 
> More pictures are on my thread.


 
   
  I remember when they were listed and there was a brief discussion on their 'originality' in the Grado Fab Club.
  If i recall, the two major doubts were 1) the sellers strangely worded claim to be a Grado 'dealer' and 2) the fact that the gimbal rods were round. 
  The consensus was that the earliest models should have square rods.
  Let us know if you inquire about them with Grado.


----------



## obobskivich

Yeah the rods should be square on old RS Grados. 

On the debate between the Grado drivers - what are the chances we're just seeing different tolerances between the two? I mean say they have Grado XYZ as their driver, and ALL their headphones use XYZ, but say the overall manufacturing has like 10% tolerance, and it has to be within say 1% to be an RS, 5% to be a 325, and so on until it becomes the SR-60. I don't know if this is true, but I'm just curious about that - it might explain some of the varied user reports.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Yeah the rods should be square on old RS Grados.





> of course the original rods/gimbals could have been changed at some point





> On the debate between the Grado drivers - what are the chances we're just seeing different tolerances between the two? I mean say they have Grado XYZ as their driver, and ALL their headphones use XYZ, but say the overall manufacturing has like 10% tolerance, and it has to be within say 1% to be an RS, 5% to be a 325, and so on until it becomes the SR-60. I don't know if this is true, but I'm just curious about that - it might explain some of the varied user reports.





> +1 on this. Likely different tolerances between batches as well. Also unknown 'treatment' to some drivers after selection may not always be consistent. Maybe why they don't sound clinical, 'cause they're not - they're musical.


----------



## obobskivich

I do remember reading something that before Grado started doing "de-stressing" (which afaik they've never expanded on what that means), they were experimenting/working with some sort of paint-on material to influence the sound and get that "musical" nature. I don't know if any production models have that trait, but they certainly aren't averse to tweaking their designs for improvements over time - either overtly or covertly (I mean look at all of the variations within the RS-1 line, and it's only been re-named once).


----------



## snapple10

anybody ever tried the L-Cush pads on the PS1000? actually prefer that to the G-cush, go figure. I like the way the pads are on my ears
  Might get to use the 1k more now.
  Can not claim that I hear a whole lot of difference in the pads when listening to albums


----------



## the5chord

Picked up a pair of sr80i a little while back. must be the gateway drug into high end headphones because I am already looking around for my next purchase. not sure if it's going to be another pair of grados or maybe hifiman he400. I am not quite familiar with all of the jargon quite yet on this site but my musical tastes mostly involves rock and roll. Radiohead, U2, White Stripes, David Bazan etc. I love the Grados treatment of guitar. I am also the kind of person who likes tight bass and turns the treble all the way up on my car stereo. So I am thinking of either the 400 or the 325i/possibly rs-1. Anyways hi to the folks here at the grado fan club.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





the5chord said:


> Picked up a pair of sr80i a little while back. must be the gateway drug into high end headphones because I am already looking around for my next purchase. not sure if it's going to be another pair of grados or maybe hifiman he400. I am not quite familiar with all of the jargon quite yet on this site but my musical tastes mostly involves rock and roll. Radiohead, U2, White Stripes, David Bazan etc. I love the Grados treatment of guitar. I am also the kind of person who likes tight bass and turns the treble all the way up on my car stereo. So I am thinking of either the 400 or the 325i/possibly rs-1. Anyways hi to the folks here at the grado fan club.


 
   
  The 80s were not my first headphone, but they were the headphones that proved to me that I can love headphones as much as speakers. Many of us love Grados, but there is a whole world of amazing products out there.


----------



## obobskivich

focker said:


> The 80s were not my first headphone, but they were the headphones that proved to me that I can love headphones as much as speakers. Many of us love Grados, but there is a whole world of amazing products out there.




+1.

That said, nothing else will sound like a Grado - especially not a planar radiator.


----------



## the5chord

what is the deal with planar? why would you say that they are inferior in your opinion? I am going to try them myself this weekend but I am not sure the hifiman's are going to suit my musical tastes.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





the5chord said:


> what is the deal with planar? why would you say that they are inferior in your opinion? I am going to try them myself this weekend but I am not sure the hifiman's are going to suit my musical tastes.


 
   
  I think Obob's comment said that "_nothing else will sound like a Grado_" - not that they were inferiror.  At the end of the day it comes down to individual preference.
   
  And I totally agree with him - nothing I've heard so far sounds quite like a Grado.  It is a unique (but for me very pleasing)  signature sound - whichy IMO goes incredibly well with Blues, Classic Rock, and even Jazz.


----------



## Valicious

The pair of 325is I'm looking at buying are 3 1/2 year-old first-generation ones.
   
  "These are the first generation SR325i's.  They have the larger wire leads and the improved drivers, but the brushed aluminum cups.  As I described, they are about 3 1/2 years old, and I am not aware of any significant changes other than the polished cups on the one available for sale now.  The 'phones are in excellent shape, and have been in a smoke-free household.  I am the only owner, as these were purchased new from 6th Ave Electronics in NJ.  I am happy with selling these for $211.35"
   
  Have there been any improvements to the drivers since then?  I plan on eventually putting woodies on anyway, so I'm not TOO concerned with the cups.


----------



## xaval

I'm listening to my woodied 325is as I type this


----------



## Valicious

Quote: 





xaval said:


> I'm listening to my woodied 325is as I type this


 
  Ok, I'm gonna pull the trigger.  I'm assuming there hasn't been any improvements to new models of the 325is in the past 3 years.  I'm just afraid of buying these, and then realizing I should've gone with newer versions.
  Just afraid of buyer's remorse


----------



## Compa

New fan here. I bought the GradoSR80i and I'm loving them 





 ( I think we need the SR80i smiley since it's a best seller haha)


----------



## obobskivich

the5chord said:


> what is the deal with planar? why would you say that they are inferior in your opinion? I am going to try them myself this weekend but I am not sure the hifiman's are going to suit my musical tastes.




As Brooko said, I didn't say inferior. 

The "deal" with any planar radiator (ESP, electret, planar-magnetic/orthodynamic, etc) is that they put out a very uniform "wall" of sound, compared to the conical pattern that will come out of a dynamic cone (which is what you'll find in every Grado ever made). This is a very different presentation on it's own, even if they had the exact same frequency response (which they do not), because of how the sound-wave will interact with your outer and inner ear. So just like how an Ultrasone with S-LOGIC will not image or position audio in the same way as any conventional headphone, neither will any planar radiator. Same thing with speakers - there are plenty of great-sounding speakers that use multiple drivers in various alignments, and there are also a number of planar/dipole models that are also great-sounding. But they produce a very different sonic image because of the difference in how they put sound out. 

So not only should you expect to see a large difference in tonal balance (in that, nothing has the same PRaT, tonal balance, etc that a Grado does), but the difference in radiation will also change and influence the sound very heavily. I will tell you that flat-out, if you think your Grado headphones are the best sounding thing since sliced bread, nothing else will get you that same experience except another Grado. They're very unique. I say this to hopefully prevent a lot of dragon chasing - don't waste your time with other manufacturers trying to get "a better sounding Grado" - just get a better Grado. If there's *major* issues you have with Grado headphones (e.g. you hate their tonal balance), don't waste your time buying more expensive Grado models - try something else. 

It all ultimately comes down to preference - do you like chocolate or vanilla or perhaps Neapolitan?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





compa said:


> New fan here. I bought the GradoSR80i and I'm loving them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Welcome!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> As Brooko said, I didn't say inferior.
> The "deal" with any planar radiator (ESP, electret, planar-magnetic/orthodynamic, etc) is that they put out a very uniform "wall" of sound, compared to the conical pattern that will come out of a dynamic cone (which is what you'll find in every Grado ever made). This is a very different presentation on it's own, even if they had the exact same frequency response (which they do not), because of how the sound-wave will interact with your outer and inner ear. So just like how an Ultrasone with S-LOGIC will not image or position audio in the same way as any conventional headphone, neither will any planar radiator. Same thing with speakers - there are plenty of great-sounding speakers that use multiple drivers in various alignments, and there are also a number of planar/dipole models that are also great-sounding. But they produce a very different sonic image because of the difference in how they put sound out.
> So not only should you expect to see a large difference in tonal balance (in that, nothing has the same PRaT, tonal balance, etc that a Grado does), but the difference in radiation will also change and influence the sound very heavily. I will tell you that flat-out, if you think your Grado headphones are the best sounding thing since sliced bread, nothing else will get you that same experience except another Grado. They're very unique. I say this to hopefully prevent a lot of dragon chasing - don't waste your time with other manufacturers trying to get "a better sounding Grado" - just get a better Grado. If there's *major* issues you have with Grado headphones (e.g. you hate their tonal balance), don't waste your time buying more expensive Grado models - try something else.
> It all ultimately comes down to preference - do you like chocolate or vanilla or perhaps Neapolitan?


 
   
  That's great reading,very interesting point of view,i had the chance to hear a pair of HE-400 at the Montréal HI-FI show,and i remember liking them very much,also i believe that they have a very good price vs performance ratio.


----------



## obobskivich

FWIW, GoldenEars did a segment on how to read polar measurements:
http://en.goldenears.net/index.php?mid=KB_Columns&document_srl=459

They don't seem to mention them for headphones, and TMK nobody (except Ultrasone, internally) does polar measurements for headphones or really worries about it, but it still applies in principle. In other words, the way the RS-1 radiates outwards is going to look different than the way the ESP/950 radiate outwards (and I don't need a graph to tell me that); it does influence the sound too (also how the headphone interacts with your ear shape influences the sound - this is directly based on Ultrasone's research, which unfortunately has specific goals (namely how to develop and improve S-LOGIC; they aren't really interested in measurements/projections for all headphones like InnerFidelity or GoldenEars are)). 

But all of this certainly plays into the headphone listening experience, and into how we hear (and how we hear headphones) in general. IEMs are probably the only "place" where such considerations stop applying, because they remove the entire outer-ear from the equation and just "inject" the sound straight into your ear canal. But you give up sound-staging for that. 

And nowhere am I trying to pass judgment between Grado and HiFiMan or similar based on this. Just food for thought.


----------



## madbull

I bought a HP-1!!!
   
  Must be arriving next week...


----------



## lightsplease

Just got my RS2is and they're really great. Thanks for all the info guys! Could anyone tell me a little bit about amps? Are they worth it for grados? Is there a thread or something that has combined basic info about amps and differences between popular portable amp/dac's? When I look through the "Portable Headphone Amp" section of the forums, I feel like I just get more confused and lost and can't seem to find any groundwork info. I'm interested on how they will change the sound when using my headphones and using an EQ with my macbook.


----------



## obobskivich

lightsplease said:


> Just got my RS2is and they're really great. Thanks for all the info guys! Could anyone tell me a little bit about amps? Are they worth it for grados? Is there a thread or something that has combined basic info about amps and differences between popular portable amp/dac's? I'm interested on how they will change the sound when using my headphones with my macbook.




The quick'n'dirty (and potentially uncool) response: they won't really change the sound that much. You won't make them not Grados. Now of course you can make big, dramatic changes to the up-stream equipment (and often spend A LOT of money doing so), and see somewhat minor (but certainly measurable and audible) changes downstream, but I just don't see the value there. 

If you don't like the way the RS-2 sound, get different headphones. If you like how they sound, enjoy them for what they are, and leave it at that (sort of tangentially: I see this trend so often where someone gets a pair of nice headphones and then wants to "accessorize" it - like people do with iPhones or whatever else, it seems a bit...nutty to me; if you're going to eventually tweak them, at least spend a few hundred hours getting to know them first, so you both know what you really want to tweak, and you have a reference for when you do start making changes (as was mentioned earlier in the mod discussion)). And this isn't meant to be combative - I've just seen a lot of noobies who buy XYZ headphone and will spend 2, 3, 10 times it's price buying cables, amplifiers, etc trying to "fix" that headphone, and at the end of the day that headphone is simply just not a good match for them. This is more meant to try and save you a lot of hair pulling out and cash-sinking. 

Anyways, the community favorites for Grado cans are Melos amplifiers (which are not made anymore, but you can sometimes find them used), Grado's RA-1 (it comes in three versions, the base RA-1 (which is battery driven), the RA-1 AC (which is, as you probably guessed, AC powered) and the RA-1 HG (which is the "High Gain" version and you probably want nothing to do with this guy)), and the Maple Tree Ear+ HD. Basically all of these cost more than the headphones you have (except the battery RA-1). Grados are very easily driven and very stable loads at that, they play nice with all sorts of equipment (I've tried Grados on equipment ranging from mega-cheap to mega-buck, and I just don't see the reason to buy the mega-buck equipment for Grados).This doesn't mean nicer gear does absolutely nothing, but when you're talking a $300-$1000 pair of headphones that sound say, 98% "certified awesome" on equipment that costs less than, or as much as, they do, and say, 99% "certified awesome" on equipment that costs more than a new BMW...I don't know, I can't justify that. I'm sure someone can, but I'd rather put that money into something else (like another pair of cans!). Now if you have a lot of other "stuff" that benefits from the extra gear (e.g. you have an entire home theater and the headphones are just yet another gadget in there), then yeah it can start to make sense. This isn't ALL headphones either - Grados are in that rare trifecta of "comfy, good sounding, and versatile" imho. There are some cans that "care" more, but very few that seem to "care" less. 

Now sure, logic should still apply here - you don't want bum pots or channel imbalance or clipping or whatever else. So if any of that is a problem with your current gear, then yes, upgrade. 

In terms of portable kit (none of the above mentioned units, except the non-AC version of the RA-1, are even possible to be portable, and I would really not suggest taking an RA-1 on the road (the casing will get banged up pretty fast I would expect, and it's not exactly compact (by 1990s standards it was))), there's some nice battery driven units from FiiO, JDS Labs, and so on that you can look into - basically they'll let you make the headphones get louder than they already do with your PC or mobile phone, but if that isn't a problem (I doubt it is), I'd probably save the $50-$100 there too. They also mean more stuff to lug around, which may or may not be something you want to entertain. I'm not at all a fan of portable amps for home use - if you're going to buy an amp, buy an amp. 

Also, welcome to the club!


----------



## lightsplease

^^^
  Thanks for the reply! I see what you're saying with everything. I really enjoy the RS2i's and feel pretty satisfied. Was just curious about what the fuss was with amps and the likes. So would you say an amp is purely for volume gain at it's basics?


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> As Brooko said, I didn't say inferior.
> The "deal" with any planar radiator (ESP, electret, planar-magnetic/orthodynamic, etc) is that they put out a very uniform "wall" of sound, compared to the conical pattern that will come out of a dynamic cone (which is what you'll find in every Grado ever made). This is a very different presentation on it's own, even if they had the exact same frequency response (which they do not), because of how the sound-wave will interact with your outer and inner ear. So just like how an Ultrasone with S-LOGIC will not image or position audio in the same way as any conventional headphone, neither will any planar radiator. Same thing with speakers - there are plenty of great-sounding speakers that use multiple drivers in various alignments, and there are also a number of planar/dipole models that are also great-sounding. But they produce a very different sonic image because of the difference in how they put sound out.
> So not only should you expect to see a large difference in tonal balance (in that, nothing has the same PRaT, tonal balance, etc that a Grado does), but the difference in radiation will also change and influence the sound very heavily. I will tell you that flat-out, if you think your Grado headphones are the best sounding thing since sliced bread, nothing else will get you that same experience except another Grado. They're very unique. I say this to hopefully prevent a lot of dragon chasing - don't waste your time with other manufacturers trying to get "a better sounding Grado" - just get a better Grado. If there's *major* issues you have with Grado headphones (e.g. you hate their tonal balance), don't waste your time buying more expensive Grado models - try something else.
> It all ultimately comes down to preference - do you like chocolate or vanilla or perhaps Neapolitan?


 
   
  This is the reason I don't solely depend on silly graphs for sonic impressions. This perhaps explain why I wasn't a huge fan of the LCD-2 signature or blown away off the bat when transitioning from RS-2i. It took some time but I "get it" now but obviously I'm a lot more active on this thread than the LCD-2 one.
   
  Again it's very difficult to imagine how an RS-2i should cost $500.. but then it's even more difficult to fathom why the RS-1 is still king to people when compared against all the orthos considering it's bits of wood and some small flimsy drivers. I will never understand what secrets lurks inside that headphone.


----------



## Valicious

Just bought a  pair of SR325i 'phones here on Head-Fi.  The guy is even including a pair of TTVJ flats!   They should be here next week.
  I'm certainly going to listen to them for a long while as they are, but I plan on doing all the mods to them that are listed in the 60i mod thread. I love tinkering with stuff 
  What DACs are preferred with Grados?  I have a feeling I am eventually going to need one since my PC just has a crappy integrated sound card.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





valicious said:


> Just bought a  pair of SR325i 'phones here on Head-Fi.  The guy is even including a pair of TTVJ flats!   They should be here next week.
> I'm certainly going to listen to them for a long while as they are, but I plan on doing all the mods to them that are listed in the 60i mod thread. I love tinkering with stuff
> What DACs are preferred with Grados?  I have a feeling I am eventually going to need one since my PC just has a crappy integrated sound card.


 
   
  Just a heads up - from my own experience (and this is purely my own opinion) .....
   

 Don't remoce the white cloth mesh from the front of the drivers.  It makes next to zero audible difference & is there for a reason (to stop hair/dirt/grit getting into the drivers).  Leave it intact.
 Dynamat blob behind the drivers does nothing IMO.  I couldn't hear a difference.
 Don't go nuts venting the drivers - particularly on the SR325i.  It has some beautiful bass as it is.  In the end I only vented 2 holes in each driver.  Even 1 in each probably would have been enough - I did 2 just for balance).
   
  Have fun - you'll enjoy the modding


----------



## Compa

Well... if you read my review of my SR80i you will know I am a big metal-head. From clear crystal vocals like Scorpions to harsh and agressive growls like Opeth.
   
  But today I decided to try a song I've loved since I was a kid: Patrick Cowley's Megatronman.
  WOW.... just WOW.
   
  I can't dance you know, but I was *like this* from dancing at the office.


----------



## obobskivich

lightsplease said:


> ^^^
> Thanks for the reply! I see what you're saying with everything. I really enjoy the RS2i's and feel pretty satisfied. Was just curious about what the fuss was with amps and the likes. So would you say an amp is purely for volume gain at it's basics?




Yes and no regarding "purely for volume gain" - from a technical perspective on paper, yes that's all it does, but that's a bit over-simplified methinks. For example when I had Sennheiser HD 580s, I absolutely would've argued that amp selection made a difference and can back that up with numbers. But with Grados I just don't see the need if you've already got a "thing" that can run them. I assume most people have such a "thing" (but maybe that's in error - my assumption is that everyone has at least a quality receiver, CD player, or PC soundcard (if not all three) on hand). 




chris_himself said:


> This is the reason I don't solely depend on silly graphs for sonic impressions. This perhaps explain why I wasn't a huge fan of the LCD-2 signature or blown away off the bat when transitioning from RS-2i. It took some time but I "get it" now but obviously I'm a lot more active on this thread than the LCD-2 one.
> 
> Again it's very difficult to imagine how an RS-2i should cost $500.. but then it's even more difficult to fathom why the RS-1 is still king to people when compared against all the orthos considering it's bits of wood and some small flimsy drivers. I will never understand what secrets lurks inside that headphone.




I don't ask and I don't worry about it - they're doing something right and that's what matters to me at the end of the day. I've found that the most over-researched and over-designed headphones ever made are usually able to sit at the table with the RS-1 (but not surpass it), which should have something like "John Grado built this in a cave, OUT OF SCRAPS" stamped on the box (yeah, I'm quoting Iron Man). 

I think it's just the result of two very different design philosophies at work. You take a company like Koss or Ultrasone which are VERY engineering driven and who spend A LOT of time trying to figure out how to build a better mouse-trap, and you're comparing their end-product to Grado, who's just standing there with a mallet and his pet cat. Both will get you where you want to go. I think Grado has just figured out a more elegant solution to the problem, because they ask different questions when they sit down to design a headphone and therefore get different answers. 






valicious said:


> Just bought a  pair of SR325i 'phones here on Head-Fi.  The guy is even including a pair of TTVJ flats!   They should be here next week.
> I'm certainly going to listen to them for a long while as they are, but I plan on doing all the mods to them that are listed in the 60i mod thread. I love tinkering with stuff
> What DACs are preferred with Grados?  I have a feeling I am eventually going to need one since my PC just has a crappy integrated sound card.




I'd probably just get a new soundcard for the PC and be done with it. Again, "accessorization" is just a great way to spend money. I've liked Creative for years, and will tell you that my Grados all have sounded fantastic going as far back as the Audigy 2 ZS (never thought to try them with my Live! or AWE, but I assume it'd work fine) - the new Recon card is pretty competent and has a built-in headphone amplifier, I'd probably go that route.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> The quick'n'dirty (and potentially uncool) response: they won't really change the sound that much. You won't make them not Grados. Now of course you can make big, dramatic changes to the up-stream equipment (and often spend A LOT of money doing so), and see somewhat minor (but certainly measurable and audible) changes downstream, but I just don't see the value there.
> If you don't like the way the RS-2 sound, get different headphones. If you like how they sound, enjoy them for what they are, and leave it at that (sort of tangentially: I see this trend so often where someone gets a pair of nice headphones and then wants to "accessorize" it - like people do with iPhones or whatever else, it seems a bit...nutty to me; if you're going to eventually tweak them, at least spend a few hundred hours getting to know them first, so you both know what you really want to tweak, and you have a reference for when you do start making changes (as was mentioned earlier in the mod discussion)). And this isn't meant to be combative - I've just seen a lot of noobies who buy XYZ headphone and will spend 2, 3, 10 times it's price buying cables, amplifiers, etc trying to "fix" that headphone, and at the end of the day that headphone is simply just not a good match for them. This is more meant to try and save you a lot of hair pulling out and cash-sinking.
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  At the risk of beeing viewed as ''uncool'',i agree with this post 100%,altough i respect peoples who modify or ''accessorize'' they're headphones,i don't.I do have a Musical Fidelity X-CAN V-2 amp that i'd bought back when i had my Senns HD600,but since all my cans are Grados now,i don't worry too much about amplification.Am i missing something? maybe,but since i'm very satified,i leave it at that,and enjoy what i have.
   
  I'm sure some might see this as a sin,but i often drive my GS/PS/HP1000 straight from the headphone outputs of my vintage Yamaha CA-610II or my Marantz 2220B with very satisfying results,and just in case you're wondering,no,the bass and treble are not set at 0,heck i even use the loudness button sometimes.


----------



## obobskivich

stacker45 said:


> At the risk of beeing viewed as ''uncool'',i agree with this post 100%,altough i respect peoples who modify or ''accessorize'' they're headphones,i don't.I do have a Musical Fidelity X-CAN V-2 amp that i'd bought back when i had my Senns HD600,but since all my cans are Grados now,i don't worry too much about amplification.Am i missing something? maybe,but since i'm very satified,i leave it at that,and enjoy what i have.
> 
> I'm sure some might see this as a sin,but i often drive my GS/PS/HP1000 straight from the headphone outputs of my vintage Yamaha CA-610II or my Marantz 2220B with very satisfying results,and just in case you're wondering,no,the bass and treble are not set at 0,heck i even use the loudness button sometimes.




MMM. Yamaha *AND* Marantz *AND* Grado. MMMM. 

I think we can be BFFs now.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> At the risk of beeing viewed as ''uncool'',i agree with this post 100%,altough i respect peoples who modify or ''accessorize'' they're headphones,i don't.I do have a Musical Fidelity X-CAN V-2 amp that i'd bought back when i had my Senns HD600,but since all my cans are Grados now,i don't worry too much about amplification.Am i missing something? maybe,but since i'm very satified,i leave it at that,and enjoy what i have.
> 
> _I have modified Grados but I think my unmodified MS2 are my favorites._
> 
> ...


----------



## SHAHZADA123

madbull said:


> I bought a HP-1!!!
> 
> Must be arriving next week...




Congratulations!
Now all you need is a Melos


----------



## obobskivich

shahzada123 said:


> Now all you need is a Melos




Or three.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Or three.


 
  ...and a big box of tubes to burn through


----------



## the5chord

Well I made it to a store today to try out the rs1, ps500, hifiman 400 and Shure something or others. The worst was the hifiman's for my ears. Great bass but the guitars and vocals were too laid back. Loved true RS-1's the most but the bass isn't really there. If I could get the bass of the hifiman on top of everything else the RS-1's give me.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





the5chord said:


> Well I made it to a store today to try out the rs1, ps500, hifiman 400 and Shure something or others. The worst was the hifiman's for my ears. Great bass but the guitars and vocals were too laid back. Loved true RS-1's the most but the bass isn't really there. If I could get the bass of the hifiman on top of everything else the RS-1's give me.


 
  Let me know.  I've been searching for three years.
   
  Good luck with that.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

update...
   
  I never got my Grado T-Shirt... sad face.. did i get Flaked? or Scammed?


----------



## snapple10

really enjoy PS500 and 80i ( at the moment). I think I gave up on 325i too soon. Not sure but Ps1000 is not doing it for me.
  Anybody wants a PS1000? Do not want to give up on it too soon though


----------



## hscadore

^ Why did you give up on the 325i?
   
  I have a 80i and really like it. Got a new 325i and it's just too bright, after a 48 hours break in it got much better (and I don't think it's a "placebo effect") but it's still fatiguing in some cases. Unfortunatly I couldn't try the PS500 is it warmer than the sr325?


----------



## snapple10

325i was too bright, just unlistenable for me but then was my first pair of 80i 
  PS 500 is my fav Grado  by far, can listen to it for hours


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





pinoypogiman said:


> update...
> 
> I never got my Grado T-Shirt... sad face.. did i get Flaked? or Scammed?


 
  My pusher ordered mine and says it's on the way.


----------



## obobskivich

parbaked said:


> ...and a big box of tubes to burn through




...or three. 



the5chord said:


> Well I made it to a store today to try out the rs1, ps500, hifiman 400 and Shure something or others. The worst was the hifiman's for my ears. Great bass but the guitars and vocals were too laid back. Loved true RS-1's the most but the bass isn't really there. If I could get the bass of the hifiman on top of everything else the RS-1's give me.




Different strokes for different folks I guess - the RS-1 is somewhat bassy imho. 

Not really sure what to tell you beyond that; it isn't a "burn in" or "amp matching" thing, Grado just aren't mega bass headphones. 



snapple10 said:


> 325i was too bright


----------



## bbophead

> Different strokes for different folks I guess - the RS-1 is somewhat bassy imho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  'RS-1 is somewhat bassy but they aren't mega bass headphones.'
   
  Yup.


----------



## hscadore

I think I started to enjoy the sr325i, the more I listen to it the more I like and I'm not sure if it's because of the break in or it's just me getting used to the sound signature. Anyway when I put on the sr80 I find hard to see the difference that justifies the price tag, perhaps, it's my source and fiio amp.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





hscadore said:


> ^ Why did you give up on the 325i?
> 
> I have a 80i and really like it. Got a new 325i and it's just too bright, after a 48 hours break in it got much better (and I don't think it's a "placebo effect") but it's still fatiguing in some cases. Unfortunatly I couldn't try the PS500 is it warmer than the sr325?


 
   
  I believe that the SR325is and the PS500 represent the two extremes in the Grado line,the PS500 are the warmest headphones that Grado makes.


----------



## Esphynol JMD

Quote: 





snapple10 said:


> 325i was too bright, just unlistenable for me but then was my first pair of 80i
> PS 500 is my fav Grado  by far, can listen to it for hours


 
   
  I can listen to my SR80i for about 5-6 hours. More than that my ear starts to feel pain. I think I should try on 325i because I feel SR80i less bright already (the treble),  (or im going to be deaf?)


----------



## nehcrow

Quote: 





the5chord said:


> Well I made it to a store today to try out the rs1, ps500, hifiman 400 and Shure something or others. The worst was the hifiman's for my ears. Great bass but the guitars and vocals were too laid back. Loved true RS-1's the most but the bass isn't really there. If I could get the bass of the hifiman on top of everything else the RS-1's give me.


 
  Very happy with my Alessandro MS-Pro's bass response (I've heard the RS1i's are just as impactful)
 There's great punch and visceral power behind it
  ...Then again I'm not a fan of bloated powerful bass like the D2000 bass response..


----------



## haquocdung

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I believe that the SR325is and the PS500 represent the two extremes in the Grado line,the PS500 are the warmest headphones that Grado makes.


 
  Hi stacker,
   
  Can you please let me know, which HP (MS1, SR60/80/125/225/325) has the warm sound as near as PS500?
   
  Thank you.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





haquocdung said:


> Hi stacker,
> 
> Can you please let me know, which HP (MS1, SR60/80/125/225/325) has the warm sound as near as PS500?
> 
> Thank you.


 
   
  I haven't heard the MS1 but my guess would be the 225 by a big margin,keep in mind that the PS500 have a roled off treble wich makes them very unGrado like,wich makes them a great match for a bright sounding system,hope this helps


----------



## haquocdung

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I haven't heard the MS1 but my guess would be the 225 by a big margin,keep in mind that the PS500 have a roled off treble wich makes them very unGrado like,wich makes them a great match for a bright sounding system,hope this helps


 
  I think I like the PS500 a lot because of the roled off trebe that emphasis on the bass. 
  I guess I am allergic to treble and love bass. I love the thickness of PS500 is.


----------



## xaval

Quote: 





haquocdung said:


> Hi stacker,
> 
> Can you please let me know, which HP (MS1, SR60/80/125/225/325) has the warm sound as near as PS500?
> 
> Thank you.


 
  Not heard PS500. MS1 is the darkest of the lot, although Alessandro/Grado lineups aren't dark at all. M1 will compete up to 125, with 60 being brighter than 80, and 80 bassier - 125 merges the 60 with 80 for a more balanced sound - the margins are minuscule. M1 has rolled off highs and lows but it's very articulate and sweet (looking at Grados).


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> My pusher ordered mine and says it's on the way.


 

 update,
   
  remessaged again to see that i had to give my Zip code aswell.
  so i will expect to be getting a shirt soon... and wearing it with pride!


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





pinoypogiman said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Goody.  I have to pay for mine.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I haven't heard the MS1 but my guess would be the 225 by a big margin,keep in mind that the PS500 have a roled off treble wich makes them very unGrado like,wich makes them a great match for a bright sounding system,hope this helps


 
   
  I would disagree, unless my pair of SR225i is just vastly different than everyone else's - which might be possible... I actually prefer the SR125i over the SR225i. The SR225i is almost the opposite of the PS500, in my experience, because the SR225i's lows and mids sound less forward than the lower models, but the highs do not. This makes my ~6 month used pair of SR225i sound unnaturally forward in the highs with a biting sibilance, compared to my SR125i whose highs are just slightly smoother but most importantly are equally as forward as the lower frequencies - making the SR125i a more balanced sounding headphone to me.
   
  Quote: 





haquocdung said:


> Hi stacker,
> 
> Can you please let me know, which HP (MS1, SR60/80/125/225/325) has the warm sound as near as PS500?
> 
> Thank you.


 
  I recently side-by-side tested ALL the headphones you just listed, so I think I can help. Of the headphones you listed, the MS1i has the warmest sound signature, no doubt. Followed by the SR125i, which was actually my favorite, but that's because I like my treble and the MS1i rolls off the treble a bit more than I'd like. But to my ears, no doubt the MS1i was the darkest and warmest of these phones - relatively, mind you!
   
  Now the PS500 I did try a couple months back, and I thought it had over-exaggerated bass and a cramped soundstage (compared to RS1i). Its highs are nice, not as rolled off as I had expected to hear, and the overall tonality is nice. The bass is really pretty nice sounding if you like a thick sound. But I enjoyed the more nimble, airier, and crisp approach of the RS1i.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> I would disagree, unless my pair of SR225i is just vastly different than everyone else's - which might be possible... I actually prefer the SR125i over the SR225i. The SR225i is almost the opposite of the PS500, in my experience, because the SR225i's lows and mids sound less forward than the lower models, but the highs do not. This makes my ~6 month used pair of SR225i sound unnaturally forward in the highs with a biting sibilance, compared to my SR125i whose highs are just slightly smoother but most importantly are equally as forward as the lower frequencies - making the SR125i a more balanced sounding headphone to me.
> 
> I recently side-by-side tested ALL the headphones you just listed, so I think I can help. Of the headphones you listed, the MS1i has the warmest sound signature, no doubt. Followed by the SR125i, which was actually my favorite, but that's because I like my treble and the MS1i rolls off the treble a bit more than I'd like. But to my ears, no doubt the MS1i was the darkest and warmest of these phones - relatively, mind you!
> 
> Now the PS500 I did try a couple months back, and I thought it had over-exaggerated bass and a cramped soundstage (compared to RS1i). Its highs are nice, not as rolled off as I had expected to hear, and the overall tonality is nice. The bass is really pretty nice sounding if you like a thick sound. But I enjoyed the more nimble, airier, and crisp approach of the RS1i.


 
   
  Maybe my post wasn't clear enough,what i ment was,that they're is still a big difference with the way the SR225i's sound compare the PS500's.
   
  About the RS1i's having a less cramped sounstage than the PS500's,i believe it's the other way around,i guess we'll just have to agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## haquocdung

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> I recently side-by-side tested ALL the headphones you just listed, so I think I can help. Of the headphones you listed, the MS1i has the warmest sound signature, no doubt. Followed by the SR125i, which was actually my favorite, but that's because I like my treble and the MS1i rolls off the treble a bit more than I'd like. But to my ears, no doubt the MS1i was the darkest and warmest of these phones - relatively, mind you!


 
  Thank for the confirmation. I will buy an MS1


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





hscadore said:


> ^ Why did you give up on the 325i?
> 
> I have a 80i and really like it. Got a new 325i and it's just too bright, after a 48 hours break in it got much better (and I don't think it's a "placebo effect") but it's still fatiguing in some cases. Unfortunatly I couldn't try the PS500 is it warmer than the sr325?


 
   
  Yeah but that brightness becomes synergy with flat pads  I've just rediscovered my SR325i with those and I really love the combo, it sounds much fuller and more balanced (less U-shaped, which is how I felt the SR325i was when coming from a HP-1); the spark is still there but tamed a little. I'll be leaving it this way for a while, I'm becoming more and more aware of how I want my Grados to sound.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Yeah but that brightness becomes synergy with flat pads  I've just rediscovered my SR325i with those and I really love the combo, it sounds much fuller and more balanced (less U-shaped, which is how I felt the SR325i was when coming from a HP-1); the spark is still there but tamed a little. I'll be leaving it this way for a while, I'm becoming more and more aware of how I want my Grados to sound.


 
   
  Yes!,you just wrote what i believe to be THE most important word,''synergy'',that's what it's all about,it's not only a question of how much you spend on your gear,price is a factor of course,but i'll take a $1000 well balanced sound system,over a $3000 set up that's just been thrown together,any day.
   
  Sorry for rambling on like that,but whenever i read a smart post,with that all important word,it inspires me.
   
  Carry on!


----------



## jm1122

Hey guys, been following this thread for a couple of months and would appreciate some of your input.
   
  A bit of knowledge about me.  I don't pretend to know much about DACs or Amps.  In fact I would say I know very little.  I love headphones, however, and haven't owned a pair of speakers in the past 10 years.
   
  I currently have a pair of PS500s (using the L-Cush instead of the included G-Cush for larger soundstage/comfort) with a Audio Engine D1 connected via Toslink/USB to my PC.  The PS500s were my first jump into the Grado line and I am very pleased with them.  I mainly listen to 90s+ rock, alternative, and also use them a lot for gaming and watching TV shows and movies off my PC.  I travel a lot for work and have accumulated a decent amount of Amazon gift certificates so looking to upgrade again. 
   
  My old setup was a pair of ATH-M50s with a FiiO E10 and the Grado/D1 combo has been quite a bit of an improvement over them.  Hopefully looking for another jump in performance with my next purchase.
   
  Wondering what the next step would be in upgrading, whether I should invest in a dedicated amp, a better DAC, a pair of PS1000s, or all 3 haha?
   
  Another thing that caught my interest was that the PS1000 sound was designed with the G-Cush as opposed to the PS500 with the L-Cush.  Since as mentioned before that I prefer the G-Cush over the L-Cush this has been another factor I've been intrigued about.
   
  I've read on here that the PS1000 is not forgiving on certain setups and the PC is my only source so if recommending a DAC or Amp it has to be PC compatible - again I have very limited knowledge about them so I don't know if there's certain ones that can't be hooked up to a desktop PC.
   
  Thanks all for any input.  I have really enjoyed reading everyones' opinions so far.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





jm1122 said:


> Hey guys, been following this thread for a couple of months and would appreciate some of your input.
> 
> A bit of knowledge about me.  I don't pretend to know much about DACs or Amps.  In fact I would say I know very little.  I love headphones, however, and haven't owned a pair of speakers in the past 10 years.
> 
> ...


 
  You might want to post on a PS1000 thread to get more specific impressions.  The 500's were a little too mid-bassy for me so I stuck with the 325i's.  I, too, am interested in the PS1000's but they're pretty pricey.


----------



## obobskivich

Generally speaking the 600 dollar range is where diminishing returns really set in for headphones - most anything more is just preferenece, not performance.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





jm1122 said:


> Hey guys, been following this thread for a couple of months and would appreciate some of your input.
> 
> A bit of knowledge about me.  I don't pretend to know much about DACs or Amps.  In fact I would say I know very little.  I love headphones, however, and haven't owned a pair of speakers in the past 10 years.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I love hearing about people who are using the Audioengine D1...I truly believe this is an amazing bargain as a DAC, and the fact that it has the headamp built in is just a bonus. I love this little piece and even if/when I uprgrade my setup I doubt I'll touch my D1...the fact that you also have the PS500s is even more awesome....that's a great little set up you have, my friend! Of course, Im entirely biased since it's the same gear I have haha.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Generally speaking the 600 dollar range is where diminishing returns really set in for headphones - most anything more is just preferenece, not performance.


 
   
  Agree 100%.


----------



## madbull

My HP-1 has just arrived, it's in great shape. Photos soon.
   
  I suppose the headband is suitable to bending to adjust to my big head, right?


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Generally speaking the 600 dollar range is where diminishing returns really set in for headphones - most anything more is just preferenece, not performance.


 
   
  Just like Focker,i too agree with this statement,when you get to about  $600,it's anybody's game,a lot of peoples prefer the sound of the PS500 or RS1i over the much more expensive GS/PS1000.
   
  Speaking of the PS1000,to answer a previous post,no,the PS1000,are not forgiving,these things are forensic,they definately won't make chicken soup,with chicken poop.


----------



## bbophead

I think it's all about which performance you prefer.


----------



## Audiophile03

Here are my just about finished SR60's. Mods include HeadPhoneLounge Vibro Mahogany wood cups,saddle brown Manta leather headband, Symphones Magnum drivers, and Grado L-Cush ear pads. I'm in the process of ordering some new Silverray cable with a Viablue T6 plug, MDPC-X copper brown sheathing and a wood y-connect from HeadPhoneLounge to finish it off. I guess at this point, it doesn't have much Grado left. They sure do sound fantastic though!


----------



## Valicious

I just got my 325is in the mail and...I can't use them.  I need to get an adapter to convert the plug to work with a 3.5mm jack.  I'm considering it a top priority to recable them with a detachable cable so I don't accidentally break them, any advice?  I figure I might as well go silver if I'm recabling anyways.  That 60i mod thread said it was only like $50.  Speaking of...I can't find that thread for the life of me, can anyone link it?
  They came with a pair of TTVJ flats and, while I like those better than the stock pads, they're still not the comfiest.  Think I should go try jumbos?  Where might I find such a pair?


----------



## Valicious

I just got my 325is in the mail and...I can't use them.  I need to get an adapter to convert the plug to 1/4". (1/4" is the one that will work with my computer, ipod, etc right?)  I'm considering it a top priority to recable them with a detachable cable so I don't accidentally break them, any advice?  I figure I might as well go silver if I'm recabling anyways.  That 60i mod thread said it was only like $50.  Speaking of...I can't find that thread for the life of me, can anyone link it?
  They came with a pair of TTVJ flats and, while I like those better than the stock pads, they're still not the comfiest.  Think I should go try jumbos?  Where might I find such a pair?


----------



## adgaps

i dunno about recabling, but for the pads, you may or may not like it.

have you listened to the 325is before? it's pretty bright already with the bowls..
the jumbo will make it circumaural, which is generally more comfortable to wear..
but the highs will become more prominent than it is already.. you might not like it anymore, unless you do some EQing..


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





valicious said:


> I just got my 325is in the mail and...I can't use them.  I need to get an adapter to convert the plug to 1/4". (1/4" is the one that will work with my computer, ipod, etc right?)  I'm considering it a top priority to recable them with a detachable cable so I don't accidentally break them, any advice?  I figure I might as well go silver if I'm recabling anyways.  That 60i mod thread said it was only like $50.  Speaking of...I can't find that thread for the life of me, can anyone link it?
> They came with a pair of TTVJ flats and, while I like those better than the stock pads, they're still not the comfiest.  Think I should go try jumbos?  Where might I find such a pair?


 
   
  It was disbanded due to some people who were not designated MOT's violating terms of service by advertising stuff they were selling. It's a shame, that thread was a gold mine for potential modders.
   
  Don't go jumbos, I don't like how it sounds and the drivers weren't setup to pump sound into that shape of a soundchamber if that makes sense. I'd want bigger cups like the GS-1000i to do that.
   
  Um the 325is come with an adapter, unless you bought it used and the seller just didn't wanna include it haha. 1/4" is the big guitar cable style one. You'd want 3.5mm. Plenty of good adapters on amazon!
   
  I think you should try flats before you try anything else. I still use an RS-2 with comfy pads much to everyone's surprise. I wear cans for 4-6 hours a day so you may understand my grief with bowls after a while with glasses.


----------



## Valicious

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> It was disbanded due to some people who were not designated MOT's violating terms of service by advertising stuff they were selling. It's a shame, that thread was a gold mine for potential modders.
> 
> Don't go jumbos, I don't like how it sounds and the drivers weren't setup to pump sound into that shape of a soundchamber if that makes sense. I'd want bigger cups like the GS-1000i to do that.
> 
> ...


 
  I saw a second incarnation of that thread that I just saw like two days ago.  Do you know of a Guide to Babby's First Recable or something similar?  I honestly have no idea what I'm doing.  (especially with the detachable cable on the cans.  How would you even do that?) Part of me feels like I should spend some time with the stock sound before modding or recabling, but I don't want to risk yanking the cord and breaking something.  (and if I'm going to recable anyways, shouldn't I just go silver and be done with it?  or am I nuts?)
  In the mean time, is there something specific I should look for in an adapter?  I'm seeing regular ones, gold-plated ones....I bought them used and the guy didn't include an adapter.
  I'll stick with the TTVJ flats for now and see how they feel after a few hours.
   
  EDIT:  What is the concensus on just how much silver cable improves sound?  6' of silver would be $50, or I can get the Grado adapter, the Grado 15-ft extension cable, and have around 20-ft for $45.  I'd really love to be able to just lie in bed with my 'phones on, and only 6' would be stretching it.  Should I just save my money for some woodies?


----------



## thedips

if youre one of those guys who care... there is an original grado 1/4 to mini adapter same type of cable and gold terminals you can get to replace the one that was missing.


----------



## Valicious

Quote: 





thedips said:


> if youre one of those guys who care... there is an original grado 1/4 to mini adapter same type of cable and gold terminals you can get to replace the one that was missing.


 
  I was looking at that.  (See my edit to my previous post)  Is that and their 15-ft extension cable really any better than the cheapo ones on Amazon?


----------



## xaval

Quote: 





valicious said:


> I saw a second incarnation of that thread that I just saw like two days ago.  Do you know of a Guide to Babby's First Recable or something similar?  I honestly have no idea what I'm doing.  (especially with the detachable cable on the cans.  How would you even do that?) Part of me feels like I should spend some time with the stock sound before modding or recabling, but I don't want to risk yanking the cord and breaking something.  (and if I'm going to recable anyways, shouldn't I just go silver and be done with it?  or am I nuts?)
> In the mean time, is there something specific I should look for in an adapter?  I'm seeing regular ones, gold-plated ones....I bought them used and the guy didn't include an adapter.
> I'll stick with the TTVJ flats for now and see how they feel after a few hours.
> 
> EDIT:  What is the concensus on just how much silver cable improves sound?  6' of silver would be $50, or I can get the Grado adapter, the Grado 15-ft extension cable, and have around 20-ft for $45.  I'd really love to be able to just lie in bed with my 'phones on, and only 6' would be stretching it.  Should I just save my money for some woodies?


 
  I think you should listen to the 325s for a while before thinking about recable. If it's stock, they are bright to a zing. I quite like the zing, personally (and one of my 325is woodies have Chris silver on them ). If you don't like the brightness that much I'd rethink using silver as, in general, they tend do work on the highs. Copper otoh, in general, tend to work on the bottom end and body.


----------



## Posam

New mod thread, well not brand new.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/560806/sr60-mod-part-ii


----------



## joebot.

Quote: 





audiophile03 said:


> Here are my just about finished SR60's. Mods include HeadPhoneLounge Vibro Mahogany wood cups,saddle brown Manta leather headband, Symphones Magnum drivers, and Grado L-Cush ear pads. I'm in the process of ordering some new Silverray cable with a Viablue T6 plug, MDPC-X copper brown sheathing and a wood y-connect from HeadPhoneLounge to finish it off. I guess at this point, it doesn't have much Grado left. They sure do sound fantastic though!


 
   
  I bought my first pair of MS1's the other week and I also bought the same cups and headband. They haven't come in yet but I'm really excited since that combination goes great together.
   
  I already did some mods to them including recabling them with a mini jack in each cup so I can switch cables, added rod locks, and quarter modded them. Love these phones!


----------



## talisman42

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Um the 325is come with an adapter, unless you bought it used and the seller just didn't wanna include it haha. 1/4" is the big guitar cable style one. You'd want 3.5mm. Plenty of good adapters on amazon!


 
  Hmmm. I just received the 325is and there was no adapter in the box. I did have to buy that separately. Could it be the higher end ones that include it?


----------



## obobskivich

talisman42 said:


> Hmmm. I just received the 325is and there was no adapter in the box. I did have to buy that separately. Could it be the higher end ones that include it?




My understanding is that only the RS-1 and above include the extension and cable adapter, and either the SR-80 or SR-125 and below that are 1/8" native and include the 1/4" adapter.


----------



## myears

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Yeah but that brightness becomes synergy with flat pads  I've just rediscovered my SR325i with those and I really love the combo, it sounds much fuller and more balanced (less U-shaped, which is how I felt the SR325i was when coming from a HP-1); the spark is still there but tamed a little. I'll be leaving it this way for a while, I'm becoming more and more aware of how I want my Grados to sound.


 

 Yes I do that quite often, take the grado sr80i comfy pads off and try it with the sr325i. Sounds good, less agressive and yes comfy, but everytime I do that I feel like I paid 200 extra pounds for a L-cush pad. I always have to say I don't have a high-end source.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> My understanding is that only the RS-1 and above include the extension and cable adapter, and either the SR-80 or SR-125 and below that are 1/8" native and include the 1/4" adapter.


 
  U B Right! SR60 and 80 include the 1/4 adapter. The other SR (125/225/325) are 1/4 and one must purchase a 1/8 adapter. RS1 includes both adapter and extension. I don't know what comes w/ the RS2 or the GS or PSes.


----------



## obobskivich

parbaked said:


> U B Right! SR60 and 80 include the 1/4 adapter. The other SR (125/225/325) are 1/4 and one must purchase a 1/8 adapter. RS1 includes both adapter and extension. I don't know what comes w/ the RS2 or the GS or PSes.




The non-i GS comes with the RS-1 packaging if memory serves - not sure if this has been changed with the "i" revision. 

Pretty sure the RS-2 is packed up just like the SR-225. No adapters.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> The non-i GS comes with the RS-1 packaging if memory serves - not sure if this has been changed with the "i" revision.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  The GS1000i and PS1000,come with both the 1/8 adapter and the 15' extension.


----------



## dimensiid

Cheapo Chinese Grado knockoff...sounds nowhere near real Grados...but usable headband, rod blocks, gimbals and comfy pad clone...


----------



## zeinharis

get rid of the mic then you get yourself a modded ms1


----------



## Valicious

Just tried my 325is with TTVJ flats and they sound....muddy, muffled.  The lower notes seemed like they were resonating in a bad way, and the cymbals were very muted.  I'm going to try some Jumbo pads, and then probably remove the cloth ala the 60i mod thread.  I'd really like to fix this without spending $150 on a silver cord.  (I want an 18-ft cord so I can listen lying in my bed.)
  I thought the 325is had less bass, these seemed to have almost too much.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





valicious said:


> Just tried my 325is with TTVJ flats and they sound....muddy, muffled.  The lower notes seemed like they were resonating in a bad way, and the cymbals were very muted.  I'm going to try some Jumbo pads, and then probably remove the cloth ala the 60i mod thread.  I'd really like to fix this without spending $150 on a silver cord.  (I want an 18-ft cord so I can listen lying in my bed.)
> I thought the 325is had less bass, these seemed to have almost too much.


 
  The 325 are designed to be used with the L cush pads. I strongly recommend starting with those before trying other pads or mods. You are muddled by your flats, which are designed not designed for SR Grados.
   
  Changing cables aren't going to 'fix' your Grados. If you love them and want more, try better cables, or better Grados. If you don't love them (with the correct pads) big $ cables won't fix that, neither will upgrading models. BTW if you have the big fat 8 conductor Grado cable on your 325is, it's a good one.
   
  Also if/when you get a 1/4 > 1/8  adapter, the Grado one (with the short cable) is less stressful on your amp's mini plug receptacle. Also the Grado extension cord is likely your best bang for the buck, unless you can make one.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





dimensiid said:


> Cheapo Chinese Grado knockoff...sounds nowhere near real Grados...but usable headband, rod blocks, gimbals and comfy pad clone...


 
  That's scary...any history or info e.g. where you got 'em???


----------



## Valicious

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> The 325 are designed to be used with the L cush pads. I strongly recommend starting with those before trying other pads or mods. You are muddled by your flats, which are designed not designed for SR Grados.
> 
> Changing cables aren't going to 'fix' your Grados. If you love them and want more, try better cables, or better Grados. If you don't love them (with the correct pads) big $ cables won't fix that, neither will upgrading models. BTW if you have the big fat 8 conductor Grado cable on your 325is, it's a good one.
> 
> Also if/when you get a 1/4 > 1/8  adapter, the Grado one (with the short cable) is less stressful on your amp's mini plug receptacle. Also the Grado extension cord is likely your best bang for the buck, unless you can make one.


 
  I tried them with the L cush pads and....they were uncomfortable as hell.  I have big ears, and pierced at that.  I ordered the jumbos off Amazon, so I'll try them out.  (Free shipping both ways, so I can just return them.)  I don't get it though.  I hear everyone talking about how things sounded great and different sounds popped, but my (short) listen had instruments and sounds being muddied together and nothing distinct.  I listened on my roommate's AKG204s for comparison, and everything was clear.  (so I know it wasn't the source audio.)


----------



## Brooko

The 325i actually has pretty decent bass OOTB - more than any of the lower prestige range.
   
  If the L cush are uncomfortable, try washing them in warm water with a mild fabric softener.  Rinse - then allow to dry.  I think you just need to spend time with them to get used to them though.


----------



## dimensiid

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> That's scary...any history or info e.g. where you got 'em???


 
  Would you believe it...a friend found them at a supermarket in Indonesia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  There were only 2 left...haven't tracked any more of these 'supermarket Grados'


----------



## talisman42

Quote: 





brooko said:


> The 325i actually has pretty decent bass OOTB - more than any of the lower prestige range.
> 
> If the L cush are uncomfortable, try washing them in warm water with a mild fabric softener.  Rinse - then allow to dry.  I think you just need to spend time with them to get used to them though.


 
   
  Yes - I noticed the 325is had plenty of bass, and while keeping the other frequencies unveiled.. maybe it's a bit on a warm side. I plan on making the pads softer.


----------



## talisman42

Quote: 





dimensiid said:


> Would you believe it...a friend found them at a supermarket in Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Are there any good shops in your city?


----------



## dimensiid

Quote: 





talisman42 said:


> Are there any good shops in your city?


 
  Headphone shops? There's Jaben and headphoneku.com...but I haven't seen these Grado knock-offs sold in my city.


----------



## maconhel

dealer explorer..
  $350
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-HP-1000-Signature-Series-Headphones-With-Polarity-Switches-/200810776297?nma=true&si=7tNzL8hWRsRkE9jkV7SmMfmVmaE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
   
  $2100
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-HP1-Headphones-/140851261839?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item20cb63b18f
   
  I hate this seller.. ggrrrrrrrr


----------



## myears

^ someone is doing it right and it's not the first seller


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





myears said:


> ^ someone is doing it right and it's not the first seller


 
  Please, we try not to encourage raw capitalism when it comes to our beloved Grados


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





myears said:


> ^ someone is doing it right and it's not the first seller


 
  The one who bought from the first seller is doing it right.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





pcf said:


> The one who bought from the first seller is doing it right.


 
  IMO it's a nicer story to buy them for $350 and keep/enjoy them.


----------



## myears

yep but the first one is working 80% (whatever it means) and the second is ok...so...how much did it cost back then? The stuff reminds me of the Clockwork Orange film for some reason I can't explain...


----------



## Holleyman

Modded my SR80i with the Headphone Lounge mahogany cups, easy mod, less than 15 minutes from start to mess clean up.  I did it for the wood look and the fact I can't leave anything alone, I mod computer, rifles, diesels, gas engines and now headphones... it may be a sickness.
   I was pleasantly surprised how it opened up the little 80s, the bass is warmer and the over all stage is much airyier.  My first impression is that it seems to have tamed the brightness a bit as the opening riff of Judas Priest Painkiller doesn't require me to be peeled off of the ceiling anymore.
  They also look amazing, I am never a fan of the cheap plastic look.  I have been quite happy with the quality of the couple of orders I have received from the Headphone Lounge.
  Now the question is do I transfer over the SR80 button or leave the screens naked?


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





holleyman said:


> Modded my SR80i with the Headphone Lounge mahogany cups, easy mod, less than 15 minutes from start to mess clean up.  I did it for the wood look and the fact I can't leave anything alone, I mod computer, rifles, diesels, gas engines and now headphones... it may be a sickness.
> I was pleasantly surprised how it opened up the little 80s, the bass is warmer and the over all stage is much airyier.  My first impression is that it seems to have tamed the brightness a bit as the opening riff of Judas Priest Painkiller doesn't require me to be peeled off of the ceiling anymore.
> They also look amazing, I am never a fan of the cheap plastic look.  I have been quite happy with the quality of the couple of orders I have received from the Headphone Lounge.
> Now the question is do I transfer over the SR80 button or leave the screens naked?


 
  I vote no button!

 Also, how do they sound compared to your RS-2?


----------



## Holleyman

I pulled the button off the old cups and I agree, looks like crap.
   
  I will do head to head testing tonight with the GS1000s and the RS2s.  At the very worst it will give me several hours of listening pleasure.
  I'll let you know.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





myears said:


> yep but the first one is working 80% (whatever it means) and the second is ok...so...how much did it cost back then? The stuff reminds me of the Clockwork Orange film for some reason I can't explain...


 
  The HP-1 were selling for $595 originally.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





holleyman said:


> I pulled the button off the old cups and I agree, looks like crap.
> 
> I will do head to head testing tonight with the GS1000s and the RS2s.  At the very worst it will give me several hours of listening pleasure.
> I'll let you know.


 
  Can't wait to hear!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> Can't wait to hear!


 
   
  +1!!!!


----------



## Valicious

So I got my adapter in the mail, and my 325is sound absolutely amazing.  I guess it didn't help the sound quality before that the connection was going laptop > receiver > headphones
  Grado is inflicting unspeakable acts of pleasure upon my soul right now <3
but now....I feel like every guiter string grips my heart, every drum beat bangs at my soul, and the voice flys me to peaks I never knew I needed before
   
  If they are doing this now....I tremble at the thought of them with woodies....or a DAC (I only have a crappy integrated sound card.)  What is a great DAC for 325is?  Maybe a few different price points?
   
  Adter just two hours, the flats are really hurting my ears.  Waiting until Tuesday for my G-cushes is going to be torture.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





valicious said:


> So I got my adapter in the mail, and my 325is sound absolutely amazing.  I guess it didn't help the sound quality before that the connection was going laptop > receiver > headphones
> Grado is inflicting unspeakable acts of pleasure upon my soul right now <3
> but now....I feel like every guiter string grips my heart, every drum beat bangs at my soul, and the voice flys me to peaks I never knew I needed before
> 
> ...


----------



## fengwei007

Sold my SR60 a while ago. After listening to a few mid to high end big cans, kinda miss the Grados. Managed to secure an RS1i from b&s, hopefully will be back to Grado Club soon


----------



## orangecr

OK, I think I am officially a Grado fan. Now I am afraid this may hurt my wallet in the years to come.
   
  I just upgraded my SR80i's with a pair of SR225i's drivers, and IMO it was absolutely worth it. I feel they outperform my well burn in SR80i's just out of the box (they better do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Can't wait to hear how they sound in a couple of weeks. 
   
  All I can think about now is how they higher end Grados might sound. I am going to try to keep the 225s for a while, and in the future try some recable or woody cups; maybe both.
   
  Quick question; what do you think of these CMOYs: http://myworld.ebay.com/ampedup77?_trksid=p2047675.l2559 ?


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





orangecr said:


> Quick question; what do you think of these CMOYs: http://myworld.ebay.com/ampedup77?_trksid=p2047675.l2559 ?


 
  I can recommend the CMOY from JDS Labs and John will tweak yours to optimize for Grados (and other low imp HPs).
  John's work is 1st class! http://www.jdslabs.com/


----------



## orangecr

^ Thanks. I will take a look at that. I'd might to try one I these. 
I was thinking about the eBay cMoy because they are suposed to be very similar to the Grado RA1 amp, but the jds looks promising too.


----------



## obobskivich

orangecr said:


> ^ Thanks. I will take a look at that. I'd might to try one I these.
> I was thinking about the eBay cMoy because they are suposed to be very similar to the Grado RA1 amp, but the jds looks promising too.




The circuits are not really that similar. But people often compare them because the RA1's internal parts are about the same price as a CMoy (taking the enclosures out of it).


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> The circuits are not really that similar. But people often compare them because the RA1's internal parts are about the same price as a CMoy (taking the enclosures out of it).


 
  Also I believe the RA-1 is hard wired, while the CMOYs use PCBs of varying quality. I recommend JDS because his PCB is really good, though I'd prefer w/out the bass boost. The main similarity is that these are all opamp based.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Also I believe the RA-1 is hard wired, while the CMOYs use PCBs of varying quality. I recommend JDS because his PCB is really good, though I'd prefer w/out the bass boost. The main similarity is that these are all opamp based.


 
  whoops, there' a pcb inside the RA-1 as well, but not everything is soldered to it as in the cMoy


----------



## daniel521

I have a question regarding which grado headphone I should buy. My budget is 700 dollars, so I was planning on getting the RS1i, however, I read reviews that said the RS1i didn't have the energetic grado house sound which is what I am looking for. I listen only to rock and metal and I want an energetic and exciting sound which makes your rock music sound alive and in your face. Will the RS1i give that exciting and aggresive sound I'm looking for which grado's are famous for, or should I get a different grado? People said that the SR225i is the best grado headphone in my price range. Do you think I will enjoy the SR225i more than the RS1i? I would like to address that I want forward mids and a treble that is exciting, but non fatiguing. The RS1i is known to have very forward midrange and non fatiguing highs, the SR225i is said to have a pretty exciting treble that is aggressive but non fatiguing. Which one should I get?


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





daniel521 said:


> I have a question regarding which grado headphone I should buy. My budget is 700 dollars, so I was planning on getting the RS1i, however, I read reviews that said the RS1i didn't have the energetic grado house sound which is what I am looking for. I listen only to rock and metal and I want an energetic and exciting sound which makes your rock music sound alive and in your face. Will the RS1i give that exciting and aggresive sound I'm looking for which grado's are famous for, or should I get a different grado? People said that the SR225i is the best grado headphone in my price range. Do you think I will enjoy the SR225i more than the RS1i? I would like to address that I want forward mids and a treble that is exciting, but non fatiguing. The RS1i is known to have very forward midrange and non fatiguing highs, the SR225i is said to have a pretty exciting treble that is aggressive but non fatiguing. Which one should I get?


 
  I would get the RS1 without question. My 2nd choice for your music would be the Alessandro MS2 ($300) or the 225i. The 225i sound great and are very comfortable (light like the RS1 & 2). The only thing I don't like about the 225i is the vinyl headband which is, of course, replaceable. I haven't tried the PS500 but I'd start with Grado house sound e.g. SR or RS


----------



## daniel521

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> I would get the RS1 without question. My 2nd choice for your music would be the Alessandro MS2 ($300) or the 225i. The 225i sound great and are very comfortable (light like the RS1 & 2). The only thing I don't like about the 225i is the vinyl headband which is, of course, replaceable. I haven't tried the PS500 but I'd start with Grado house sound e.g. SR or RS


 
  Are you talking about the RS1 or RS1i? People say the RS1 had the grado sound while the RS1i is toned down I think. This just my speculation though, lots of people love the RS1i.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





daniel521 said:


> I have a question regarding which grado headphone I should buy. My budget is 700 dollars, so I was planning on getting the RS1i, however, I read reviews that said the RS1i didn't have the energetic grado house sound which is what I am looking for. I listen only to rock and metal and I want an energetic and exciting sound which makes your rock music sound alive and in your face. Will the RS1i give that exciting and aggresive sound I'm looking for which grado's are famous for, or should I get a different grado? People said that the SR225i is the best grado headphone in my price range. Do you think I will enjoy the SR225i more than the RS1i? I would like to address that I want forward mids and a treble that is exciting, but non fatiguing. The RS1i is known to have very forward midrange and non fatiguing highs, the SR225i is said to have a pretty exciting treble that is aggressive but non fatiguing. Which one should I get?


 
   
  I'd say you can't go wrong with either the RS-1 or the PS500. Arguably the two best headphones that Grado makes.


----------



## daniel521

Quote: 





focker said:


> I'd say you can't go wrong with either the RS-1 or the PS500. Arguably the two best headphones that Grado makes.


 
  Ar you talking about the RS1i or RS1?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





daniel521 said:


> Ar you talking about the RS1i or RS1?


 
   
  The current model...RS-1i


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





daniel521 said:


> Are you talking about the RS1 or RS1i? People say the RS1 had the grado sound while the RS1i is toned down I think. This just my speculation though, lots of people love the RS1i.


 
  The discussions on differences between old/new/pink/buttoned/Vintage A or B etc RS1 / RS1i are very nuanced. All sound like Grados. Any would be excellent.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> I'd say you can't go wrong with either the RS-1 or the PS500. Arguably the two best headphones that Grado makes.


 
   
  The PS1000 aren't bad either


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> The PS1000 aren't bad either


 
  Despite what the Grado haters may say.


----------



## Valicious

How does the RS1i compare with the 325i?  I'm considering getting woodies, but I want a pair that I'm not going to wish I had upgraded first.  I currently have the 325is and am loving them.  I'd rather spend a bit to upgrade and get a pair that are really worth woodying than have regrets later though.
  I've read all the reviews raving about the Magnum drivers, and I've considered just building a pair of cans around those (ala the Full Woody Jacket),   I think it'd be cool to have completely custom headphones, but then I'd be losing that Grado sound.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> The PS1000 aren't bad either


 
  His budget is $700


----------



## myears

burn money but burn it with style, go for the PS500 or the RS-1.


----------



## obobskivich

parbaked said:


> Also I believe the RA-1 is hard wired, while the CMOYs use PCBs of varying quality. I recommend JDS because his PCB is really good, though I'd prefer w/out the bass boost. The main similarity is that these are all opamp based.




I'm pretty sure that the RA-1 are hand-built yes. I remember reading a while ago that Grado employs a single employee/engineering/etc that just builds the headphone and phono amps (the enclosures are done out of house) all day. The RA-1 uses the same JRC4556 that the O2 is based around, but they have different gain and volume control stages. The CMOY uses a TI chip (OPA2304 I think); iirc there's an RA-1 clone schematic that is based on a National chip with similar performance to the JRC4556 as well. 



daniel521 said:


> I have a question regarding which grado headphone I should buy. My budget is 700 dollars, so I was planning on getting the RS1i, however, I read reviews that said the RS1i didn't have the energetic grado house sound which is what I am looking for. I listen only to rock and metal and I want an energetic and exciting sound which makes your rock music sound alive and in your face. Will the RS1i give that exciting and aggresive sound I'm looking for which grado's are famous for, or should I get a different grado? People said that the SR225i is the best grado headphone in my price range. Do you think I will enjoy the SR225i more than the RS1i? I would like to address that I want forward mids and a treble that is exciting, but non fatiguing. The RS1i is known to have very forward midrange and non fatiguing highs, the SR225i is said to have a pretty exciting treble that is aggressive but non fatiguing. Which one should I get?




The RS-1 are like the pinnacle/epitome of classic Grado sound. I don't even want to imagine what you've been reading to the contrary.  The SR-225 are not in the same league by a mile. I would suggest the RS-1 (or RS-1i) absolutely - differences between revisions are not this huge "night and day end of the world universe changing life altering" experience; as is true of many other claims made here. 




stacker45 said:


> The PS1000 aren't bad either




lol. That's only like twice and a half over his budget. No biggie. :bigsmile_face:



valicious said:


> How does the RS1i compare with the 325i?  I'm considering getting woodies, but I want a pair that I'm not going to wish I had upgraded first.  I currently have the 325is and am loving them.  I'd rather spend a bit to upgrade and get a pair that are really worth woodying than have regrets later though.
> I've read all the reviews raving about the Magnum drivers, and I've considered just building a pair of cans around those (ala the Full Woody Jacket),   I think it'd be cool to have completely custom headphones, but then I'd be losing that Grado sound.




The 325 are harsher/more aggressive - I would not buy an RS series to dump the enclosure though. As we discussed a while ago; the 225 are the sweet-spot if you just want Grado drivers. If you're going to use them out of the box though, the RS-1 are an improvement over the 325. But again, I wouldn't spend the extra $400 just to throw those wood enclosures in the trash. It's not worth it. 



myears said:


> burn money but burn it with style


----------



## Valicious

What exactly do you mean by the 325is are harsher/more aggressive?  I'm still learning all the terms used here.
  Would you say the 225is are better than the 325is, factoring out any price difference?


----------



## obobskivich

valicious said:


> What exactly do you mean by the 325is are harsher/more aggressive?  I'm still learning all the terms used here.




The 325 are the brightest Grado, and to me it feels like they're just trying to push all of the treble in the entire universe into my skull all at once.:basshead:



> Would you say the 225is are better than the 325is, factoring out any price difference?




Yes. They are more comfortable and less aggressive imho.


----------



## Valicious

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> The 325 are the brightest Grado, and to me it feels like they're just trying to push all of the treble in the entire universe into my skull all at once.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Ah, I understand now.  I've already experienced that brightness, there have been a few songs where the guitar has been so shrill that it hurts my ears and I cringe at points.
  IS there an upgrade from the 325is besides the 225is?  (keeping in mind I would like to woody them?  Are the stock wooden cups on the RS-1s as good as the other custom woodies one might get?)
  Music and sound is simply the greatest, and I want to experience its wonders the best way I can.


----------



## obobskivich

valicious said:


> Ah, I understand now.  I've already experienced that brightness, there have been a few songs where the guitar has been so shrill that it hurts my ears and I cringe at points.
> IS there an upgrade from the 325is besides the 225is?  (keeping in mind I would like to woody them?  Are the stock wooden cups on the RS-1s as good as the other custom woodies one might get?)
> Music and sound is simply the freatest, and I want to experience its wonders the best way I can.




I think the RS-1 is the logical upgrade (I haven't tried the RS-2; which is why I'm glossing over it - my understanding is that it's a good "in-between" in both price and performance though). Regarding the wood cups - I'm not really worried too much about aesthetics, but I think the cups on the RS-1 are very well done and they look quite nice. If you were going to woody a can, you're going to change the sound pretty dramatically because you'll be changing the enclosure. That's why I suggested the SR-225 as a "base" choice, because they ostensibly have the same drivers and driver matching as the SR-325 and above, and I think it makes more sense to throw those plastic shells in recycle than it does to trash the aluminum or wooden shells from the higher end models.

I would suggest trying the RS-1 and seeing what you think, before you commit to rip a pair apart.


----------



## Holleyman

I have spent several hours comparing the modded woody SR80is to my RS2s.  It is amazing how they have morphed the sound closer to the RS2s, warmer, bigger sound stage and calmed the highs.  My RS2s are more detailed and more forward mids but for most music I was more than pleasantly surprised at the similarities. 
    For a mod that I got solely for aesthetics it certainly added a wow factor to my listening.
  Only thing I had to change was to add a larger tie-wrap for the strain relief so the cable wouldn't come out of the slot in the cup.
  I think I'll be listening to my old 80is more again.


----------



## KG Jag

Quote: 





valicious said:


> Ah, I understand now.  I've already experienced that brightness, there have been a few songs where the guitar has been so shrill that it hurts my ears and I cringe at points.
> IS there an upgrade from the 325is besides the 225is?  (keeping in mind I would like to woody them?  Are the stock wooden cups on the RS-1s as good as the other custom woodies one might get?)
> Music and sound is simply the greatest, and I want to experience its wonders the best way I can.


 

 There's the Alessandro MS2i, which are based on the 325is, but not as bright.  They are most like a direct step up from the 225i (there is no 225is).


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> His budget is $700


 
   
  I wasn't suggesting to 'orangecr' to get the PS1000.
   
  You stated that the RS1i and the PS500,were ''arguably'' the best headphones that Grado makes,i was just saying that the PS1000 aren't bad either


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> The 325 are the brightest Grado, and to me it feels like they're just trying to push all of the treble in the entire universe into my skull all at once.


 
   
  Ahhh - Obob - you should try them with a Woody jacket though


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I wasn't suggesting to 'orangecr' to get the PS1000.
> 
> You stated that the RS1i and the PS500,were ''arguably'' the best headphones that Grado makes,i was just saying that the PS1000 aren't bad either


 
   
  My bad, brother 
   
  So here's a question for you and our other fellow Grado-ites...what do you guys think the opinion of the PS1000s would be if they were priced like the GS1000s at $999? Do you think they would have a different reputation?


----------



## ArmAndHammer

I find it funny that people say that the 325's are the harshest or shrillest of the Grados. Maybe I just got really lucky and got a special pair, I don't know. What I do know is that you couldn't pay me to listen to the SR60/80/125's and I wasn't overly impressed with the 225's. Yeah, the woodies are absolutely wonderful, as are my 325's. When I got them, I couldn't afford the wood so I went for the 325's since they weren't that far behind in sound. Different sound yes, quality, no, certainly not harsh or shrill. Speaking of shrill and painfully so, I'd rather deafen myself with an ice pick than ever put a pair of Alexandro MS1's back on my ears.


----------



## talisman42

Quote: 





armandhammer said:


> I find it funny that people say that the 325's are the harshest or shrillest of the Grados. Maybe I just got really lucky and got a special pair, I don't know. What I do know is that you couldn't pay me to listen to the SR60/80/125's and I wasn't overly impressed with the 225's. Yeah, the woodies are absolutely wonderful, as are my 325's. When I got them, I couldn't afford the wood so I went for the 325's since they weren't that far behind in sound. Different sound yes, quality, no, certainly not harsh or shrill. Speaking of shrill and painfully so, I'd rather deafen myself with an ice pick than ever put a pair of Alexandro MS1's back on my ears.


 
   
  I've read many different reviews, but maybe you're not that lucky because mine are warm, too    - even more so than the AKG Q701. Also, how many different 'colors' did the IS come in? I saw a youtube review with a chrome finish - not the silver/pewter finish.


----------



## obobskivich

brooko said:


> Ahhh - Obob - you should try them with a Woody jacket though




I'm quite content with the RS-1. 




focker said:


> My bad, brother
> 
> So here's a question for you and our other fellow Grado-ites...what do you guys think the opinion of the PS1000s would be if they were priced like the GS1000s at $999? Do you think they would have a different reputation?




No, because then people would want to see them even cheaper, and so on. Because I've read (and posted ) statements that the GS-1000 shouldn't be $999 either. Assuming it wouldn't destroy their margins, I think all three of the "top" Grado 'phones should be within a few hundred of one another. Sort of like how the RS-2/PS-500/RS-1 are. I think the MASSIVE jump up to the GS-1000 and then the INSANELY MASSIVE jump to the PS-1000 is what throws people. They aren't just more money than the RS-1, they're more than twice more (and one of the most expensive headphones ever made)! 

And even if we made them priced "realistic" there'd still be chart warriors who would disagree with Grado in general. 



talisman42 said:


> I've read many different reviews, but maybe you're not that lucky because mine are warm, too    - even more so than the AKG Q701. Also, how many different 'colors' did the IS come in? I saw a youtube review with a chrome finish - not the silver/pewter finish.




The 325 is the most revised Grado headphone afaik. I know of the following:

SR-325 in black plastic housing
SR-325i in golden aluminum
SR-325is in chrome/nickel
SR-325is in satin

And there's also an SR-300 and probably another one that I'm forgetting on top of that. I think Grado very much intends it to be their "sweet spot" headphone, but I also think they change it so frequently it's hard to accurately talk about. I should qualify that when I'm talking about SR-325, I'm talking about the goldies.


----------



## talisman42

Ahh - that clears things up a bit!
   
  SR-325 in black plastic housing
 SR-325i in golden aluminum
 SR-325is in chrome/nickel
 SR-325is in satin <--- That's the one I have
   
  Another thing that makes it difficult to discuss is the significance of settling over time.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> And even if we made them priced "realistic" there'd still be chart warriors who would disagree with Grado in general.





>





>


 
   
  lol, that's for damn sure


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





armandhammer said:


> I find it funny that people say that the 325's are the harshest or shrillest of the Grados. Maybe I just got really lucky and got a special pair, I don't know. What I do know is that you couldn't pay me to listen to the SR60/80/125's and I wasn't overly impressed with the 225's. Yeah, the woodies are absolutely wonderful, as are my 325's. When I got them, I couldn't afford the wood so I went for the 325's since they weren't that far behind in sound. Different sound yes, quality, no, certainly not harsh or shrill. Speaking of shrill and painfully so, I'd rather deafen myself with an ice pick than ever put a pair of Alexandro MS1's back on my ears.


 
   
  I can see why people feel that way about them, but I loved my 325s and liked the fact that they were bright. I really thought I may end up not liking the 500s after comparing the graphs, but I was completely wrong. But yeah, the 325s are bright and some people really don't like that aspect of them....I had mine usually running off my little dot hybrid amp, though, so the tubes may have tamed the highs a bit. I did feel they were a nice step up from the 80s (which I like more than you) and a solid offering overall.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

In my experience, the 325is are the brightest Grados, closely followed by the GS1000is.
  Some might like the energetic treble but I couldn't listen to them for more than 10-15 minutes.
   
  The PS500s are very similar to the HF-2s. Warmer than the models in the Prestige series and with better bass than the RS1/RS1i.
  The PS500s are also very similar to the vintage PS1s.
   
  The PS1000s are unique. 
  Very detailed with nicely extended treble but without any shrillness of brightness. Bass is tight, textured and goes very deep. 
  The headstage/soundstage has great depth and left/right width also goes beyond the shoulders.
   
  The PS1000s are my favourite headphones. Period.


----------



## snapple10

Shahzada123
What amp are you using with the ps1000?


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Quote: 





talisman42 said:


> I've read many different reviews, but maybe you're not that lucky because mine are warm, too    - even more so than the AKG Q701. Also, how many different 'colors' did the IS come in? I saw a youtube review with a chrome finish - not the silver/pewter finish.


 
  Mine are the Goldies which IMO are the best looking ones. I was pretty disappointed with the polished ones when they came out...


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Quote: 





snapple10 said:


> Shahzada123
> What amp are you using with the ps1000?


 
  ECBA.


----------



## snapple10

Thanks. Just not feeling the PS 1000 compare to PS500. will give a listening later with WA6SE ( only tube amp I have)


----------



## myears

Quote: 





talisman42 said:


> I've read many different reviews, but maybe you're not that lucky because mine are warm, too    - even more so than the AKG Q701. Also, how many different 'colors' did the IS come in? I saw a youtube review with a chrome finish - not the silver/pewter finish.


 
   
  according to grado: "the silver metallic powder coat is the current production, though the chrome is a rare finish, we only had a limited run of those as we found that it is extremely difficult to produce". This is the answer I got from grado not long ago (1 month) when I found the chrome and the powder version for sale in two different shops. I ended up buying the "powder" although the chrome were really beautiful, I mean really beautiful...


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





myears said:


> according to grado: "the silver metallic powder coat is the current production, though the chrome is a rare finish, we only had a limited run of those as we found that it is extremely difficult to produce". This is the answer I got from grado not long ago (1 month) when I found the chrome and the powder version for sale in two different shops. I ended up buying the "powder" although the chrome were really beautiful, I mean really beautiful...


 
  I believe the chrome also gets fingerprints easily and they don't come out easy.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





posam said:


> I believe the chrome also gets fingerprints easily and they don't come out easy.


 
  Problem solved, though I really use G-Cush with my 325is.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> Problem solved, though I really use G-Cush with my 325is.


 
  geez i got a woodie


----------



## talisman42

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> Problem solved, though I really use G-Cush with my 325is.


 

 That's gorgeous. This is something I'd like to get done down the road. Where did you get them?


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





talisman42 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks!  http://www.martincustomaudio.com/


----------



## talisman42

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> Thanks!  http://www.martincustomaudio.com/


 

 Oh god.. must resist...


----------



## Holleyman

Very bad site to link, this may have me sleeping in the dog house for a while


----------



## asmoday

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> Problem solved, though I really use G-Cush with my 325is.


 
   
  Fantastic looking!!


----------



## Valicious

What are some good Amps or DACs for Grados?  I thought I read somewhere that the PA2V2 is a good one?  
  I'm still a bit fuzzy on exactly what each does.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> My bad, brother
> 
> So here's a question for you and our other fellow Grado-ites...what do you guys think the opinion of the PS1000s would be if they were priced like the GS1000s at $999? Do you think they would have a different reputation?


 
   
  I don't think they would have a different reputation,but they'd probably sell more of them.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Quote: 





valicious said:


> What are some good Amps or DACs for Grados?  I thought I read somewhere that the PA2V2 is a good one?
> I'm still a bit fuzzy on exactly what each does.


 
   
  Little Dot 1+ with Sylvania GB-408A tubes are a sweet pairing.


----------



## desertblues

Quote: 





valicious said:


> What are some good Amps or DACs for Grados?  I thought I read somewhere that the PA2V2 is a good one?
> I'm still a bit fuzzy on exactly what each does.


 
   
  My favorite setup: iMAC>lossless files>ibasso D7 dac>Bellari HA 500 tube amp (with NOS Mazda 5751 tube)>PS 500 =audio bliss!


----------



## Holleyman

I do like the combo of the MapleTree Ear+ HD and the GS1000is or RS2s.  I source from either the Cowon J3 or the CD player.  It can always bring me to my happy place.


----------



## obobskivich

valicious said:


> What are some good Amps or DACs for Grados?  I thought I read somewhere that the PA2V2 is a good one?
> I'm still a bit fuzzy on exactly what each does.




Fuzzy on what "what" does? (I don't follow your question).

Regarding good amps - go back a few pages, the question was asked and got some answers.  The quick answer is that RA1, Maple Tree Ear+, and Melos are the "crowd favorite" choices (Melos being out of business), but that as long as the amplifier can handle low Z (there are some OTL options that you should probably avoid) you have a *massive* array of choices that will work well. Basically it becomes a preference choice - personally I've never found them to "improve" or "degrade" between different amplifiers, but I don't have a lot of experience with tubed equipment and headphones (aside from McIntosh, which I think is massively expensive and overbuilt just to plug your headphones into) - I hear good things though (especially about Woo and Little Dot). But again, check that your tubed amp of choice can actually handle 32R - that probably means a hybrid or OTC.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Fuzzy on what "what" does? (I don't follow your question).


 
  I fear V is fuzzy on what an amp or DAC does. Not really a subject for this thread....


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  + a lot.
   
  This is sane advice.  Grados sound excellent out of just about everything.
   
  I think I overkilled with the Peachtree Nova and then beat it to death with the Woo WA6.
   
  I love them both but, honestly, they (the Grados) sound very good without a lot of money.
   
  You see, Grados don't cooperate with the high end mind set.  If you are inclined to pick many, many nits, then, you can find that perfect combination by spending a ridiculous amount of money.  But honestly, we all need to step back a bit and enjoy the music.  Special amps and maybe even special dacs aren't that necessary.
   
  But, go ahead, knock yourself out.


----------



## Towwers

I have a Grado SR325is, I really like the sound signature, however, the comfort is very lame... My ears start to hurt after an hour of use. Could anyone in here could recommend me new ear pads or something to make my 325 more comfortable????


----------



## obobskivich

Changing ear-pads will change the sound pretty dramatically. The GS-1000 replacement pads are the easiest switch though, because they will fit without any modification and only cost around $50. How long have you had them though? It takes some time for the pads to break-in and soften up.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





holleyman said:


> I do like the combo of the MapleTree Ear+ HD and the GS1000is or RS2s.  I source from either the Cowon J3 or the CD player.  It can always bring me to my happy place.


 
   
  I've heard that the MAD gear has fantastic synergy with the Grados...nice to see another account of this! I'm a big fan of Dr.P at Mapletree.


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





towwers said:


> I have a Grado SR325is, I really like the sound signature, however, the comfort is very lame... My ears start to hurt after an hour of use. Could anyone in here could recommend me new ear pads or something to make my 325 more comfortable????


 
  Shack hack mod. worked wonders on my RS1i


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





focker said:


> I've heard that the MAD gear has fantastic synergy with the Grados...nice to see another account of this! I'm a big fan of Dr.P at Mapletree.


 
  It is the best amp I've heard with the RS1/RS1i by a good margin. Simply magical! I do miss that combination.


----------



## obobskivich

I should've also added - I was thinking circumaural upgrades. The comfies and other on-ear foam pads are also possible candidates, but I'm not a fan of that (I don't think the comfies are all that comfortable).


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> It is the best amp I've heard with the RS1/RS1i by a good margin. Simply magical! I do miss that combination.


 
   
  High praise!


----------



## Towwers

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> I should've also added - I was thinking circumaural upgrades. The comfies and other on-ear foam pads are also possible candidates, but I'm not a fan of that (I don't think the comfies are all that comfortable).


 

 which one is the comfies??? Do you recommend me the x-large ones? the ones that are for the ps1000?


----------



## obobskivich

towwers said:


> which one is the comfies??? Do you recommend me the x-large ones? the ones that are for the ps1000?




The comfies are the pads the SR-60 come with. 

Personally I don't recommend those *or* the bagels that come on the PS/GS-1k. They'll both change the sound in the negative imho.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





towwers said:


> I have a Grado SR325is, I really like the sound signature, however, the comfort is very lame... My ears start to hurt after an hour of use. Could anyone in here could recommend me new ear pads or something to make my 325 more comfortable????


 
   
  1) Take pads off of headphones
  2) Throw pads in with clothes in the washing machine
  3) Add fabric softener
  4) Allow pads to dry
  5) replace pads on headphones
  6) enjoy beautiful Grado sound with greater comfort


----------



## Towwers

Quote: 





focker said:


> 1) Take pads off of headphones
> 2) Throw pads in with clothes in the washing machine
> 3) Add fabric softener
> 4) Allow pads to dry
> ...


 

 You are NUTS man!!!!! however... It could work... Did you tried it before????


----------



## Towwers

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> The comfies are the pads the SR-60 come with.
> Personally I don't recommend those *or* the bagels that come on the PS/GS-1k. They'll both change the sound in the negative imho.


 
  mmmmmmhh I see, I love the sound.... I don't want it to change really... so you suggest I just leave it as it is???


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





towwers said:


> You are NUTS man!!!!! however... It could work... Did you tried it before????


 
   
  Three times now, yep   
   
  EDIT: Just in case you don't know the difference between bleach and fabric softener (that's not a criticism...I've been there myself) and you do something ill-advised, I'll just say I'm not necessarily RECOMMENDING you do this....but I have done it with great success. My 80s are amazingly comfortable now. I didn't have a problem with the comfort of my 325s or 500s beforehand anyway, but yeah, it makes the pads softer.


----------



## Towwers

Quote: 





focker said:


> Three times now, yep
> 
> EDIT: Just in case you don't know the difference between bleach and fabric softener (that's not a criticism...I've been there myself) and you do something ill-advised, I'll just say I'm not necessarily RECOMMENDING you do this....but I have done it with great success. My 80s are amazingly comfortable now. I didn't have a problem with the comfort of my 325s or 500s beforehand anyway, but yeah, it makes the pads softer.


 

 You Sir, deserve a Medal. Ill do it tomorrow, wish me good luck


----------



## obobskivich

towwers said:


> mmmmmmhh I see, I love the sound.... I don't want it to change really... so you suggest I just leave it as it is???




Yes. The pads will soften/break-in over time as they absorb oils from your skin, but this can take some time during which you may not love them. Washing is the next step, and Focker is spot on with his directions. Alternately you can wash them by hand, which is less damaging to fabrics, but it takes about half an hour of your time. I'd suggest whatever laundry detergent you normally use, or Woolite.


----------



## Towwers

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Yes. The pads will soften/break-in over time as they absorb oils from your skin, but this can take some time during which you may not love them. Washing is the next step, and Focker is spot on with his directions. Alternately you can wash them by hand, which is less damaging to fabrics, but it takes about half an hour of your time. I'd suggest whatever laundry detergent you normally use, or Woolite.


 

 Interesting, very good information, I will do it by hand just in case. Thank you!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





towwers said:


> You Sir, deserve a Medal. Ill do it tomorrow, wish me good luck


 
   
  Good luck!


----------



## talisman42

I also read a recommendation to hand wash with shampoo. I did this and there was an improvement.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Yes. The pads will soften/break-in over time as they absorb oils from your skin, but this can take some time during which you may not love them. Washing is the next step, and Focker is spot on with his directions. Alternately you can wash them by hand, which is less damaging to fabrics, but it takes about half an hour of your time. I'd suggest whatever laundry detergent you normally use, or Woolite.


 
   
  What is Woolite exactly? I feel like an idiot asking (Im too lazy to google it lol), but I've herad of that stuff since I was a kid but no clue what it is.


----------



## obobskivich

talisman42 said:


> I also read a recommendation to hand wash with shampoo. I did this and there was an improvement.




Heard this too, have no interest in trying it - ammonia and fabric is not a combination that I'm fond of. 



focker said:


> What is Woolite exactly? I feel like an idiot asking (Im too lazy to google it lol), but I've herad of that stuff since I was a kid but no clue what it is.




It's a laundry detergent but it's more gentle than most of the detergents you will find (like Tide or All), I think it has to do with the lack of surfactant or something like that. But with modern HE detergents (especially if you go with "free and clear" (which I do, because the dyes can sometimes react with my skin)) I think you're already talking about very mild cleaners to begin with. Woolite was, as the name implies, originally for washing wool (and anyone who's tried to wash a wool blanket can attest to how easily a laundry machine can destroy them). 

As far as hand-washing, what I did was: 

Took the lid off of a DVD-R cakebox, like this:


Filled it with some lukewarm water (most laundry detergents will not break down or activate in cold/tap water), added a very small amount of detergent (I use HE detergent for my HE machine, if you have non-HE detergent you need proportionally more because it's less concentrated), and put the earpads in (this case it was the pads of my K701, but the same idea applies), and just messaged them for a little while. Now with the HE detergent you don't get bubbles (because it doesn't have a surfactant), which I think is beneficial with foam (there's therefore no bubbles to get out of the foam). 

Then I took a second lit, filled it with cooler water, and rinsed them out in it (I ended up filling and emptying this one like 3-4 times; once the water takes up soap from rinsing it has to be changed; this doesn't mean you gotta fill these lids to the top, fill them like as thick as the pads are with water). 

Then I put the pads out to dry. But that was taking forever, and I wanted my headphones NOW. I also was afraid of mold growth if the foam on the inside never dried fully. So I wrapped them up in a t-shirt, wrapped that up in aluminum foil, and put it on the "shoe drying" attachment of my dryer (it's a shelf that you add that prevents the item from being thrown around) and put the dryer on "Extra Low" for about half an hour and they were mostly dry by that point. They finished out the night on top of my AV receiver while I watched a few movies (hey, it gets warm!) and they were usable by the next morning.

With primary contact surfaces like earpads, especially something with electricity, I'm sure the standard warning about fabric softener should apply (much the same reason you shouldn't wash children's pajamas in fabric softener - it increases flammability), but seriously screw that . If you're going to use softener, put it in during the "rinse" phase or you'll effectively trap the detergent and whatever grime exists on the pads in them (and you'll have to re-wash them - this is also why you shouldn't add softener to a non-automatic washing machine with the detergent, because it will have the same effect; your clothes will look dingy and feel disgusting).


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> It's a laundry detergent but it's more gentile than most of the detergents you will find (like Tide or All)


 
   





  So what exactly makes Woolite less Jewish than other detergents?


----------



## obobskivich

warrenpchi said:


> So what exactly makes Woolite less Jewish than other detergents?




That both took me too long to get and is way too far...:rolleyes:


----------



## Focker

LOL


----------



## Biscuitz

Can anyone comment on the similarities/differences in sound between wood-housed Magnum V4's and a pair of RS2i? Which is "better", in your estimation?

 Much appreciated!


----------



## Rav

I'm the opposite with grado pads, i prefer them when they're new and firm. When they get old they squish down more and make the drivers touch my ears, which i find more uncomfortable. Washing them has the same effect. With new bowls (or L cush if you prefer) the rim of the pad is all that touches my head/ears.


----------



## flaming_june

^ I agree as well.
   
  I also put folded toilet paper in the back of my ear so they don't get pushed down when I"m using my RS1.


----------



## Valicious

I just got my Jumbos in the mail, and holy cow are they comfy.  I haven't done much side-by-side tests comparing them with my TTVJ flats though.  It's gonna be interesting as I've never done critical listening tests before.  
 (On a laughable sidenote: I was hellishly confused when I switched to the Jumbos and the music suddenly became extremely distorted.  It turns out my computer chose that EXACT moment to have my integrated sound card start to die.  Time to start researching sound cards I guess.)


----------



## madbull

Does anyone with an HP1000 have a suggestion on better pads for it? The stock ones are just painful.


----------



## obobskivich

valicious said:


> I just got my Jumbos in the mail, and holy cow are they comfy.  I haven't done much side-by-side tests comparing them with my TTVJ flats though.  It's gonna be interesting as I've never done critical listening tests before.
> 
> (On a laughable sidenote: I was hellishly confused when I switched to the Jumbos and the music suddenly became extremely distorted.  It turns out my computer chose that EXACT moment to have my integrated sound card start to die.  Time to start researching sound cards I guess.)




I laughed at the laughable sidenote. That's how it always is though, isn't it? 




madbull said:


> Does anyone with an HP1000 have a suggestion on better pads for it? The stock ones are just painful.




IIRC devouringone3 (speaking of which - where did he go?) put up a guide on his profile page for building a better pad for the HP series. It involves some after-market parts, tape, and time. Looked pretty smart though.


----------



## talisman42

Just tried the G-Cush with the sr325is and it's very comfortable. It just floats there - but there was a big hit on sound. Sounded distant and thin to me. Maybe if the pads got squished or broken in a little more so my ears are closer to the drivers, it would sound better. I'll still with the stock pads for now. Bummer.
   
  I did get a chance to try another sr325is and the is quite consistent. Good response across all the frequencies with a warm tilt. The highs don't sound the way the charts show it.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





greatguy1 said:


> My favorite is 325is.


 
  I really enjoyed my time with them...for those of us who like a brighter headphone, a very good choice.


----------



## obobskivich

talisman42 said:


> Just tried the G-Cush with the sr325is and it's very comfortable. It just floats there - but there was a big hit on sound. Sounded distant and thin to me.




That's pretty much how I felt it did them a disservice too. Hence why I don't suggest it. 



> I did get a chance to try another sr325is and the is quite consistent. Good response across all the frequencies with a warm tilt. The highs don't sound the way the charts show it.




Another one for the "graphs not being the be-all end-all answer to the world" tally.


----------



## Focker

Yep, I really don't think the highs on the PS500s sound like what the FR would lead you to believe either. I really wasn't sure if I'd care for them based on the graphs, but ultimately theyve proved to be a damn near perfect match to my preferences.


----------



## myears

well the 325i is quite a fatiguing headphone but it has sure raised my interest in classical music or, perhaps, it's just me aging, who knows...


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





madbull said:


> Does anyone with an HP1000 have a suggestion on better pads for it? The stock ones are just painful.


 
   
  I used L-pads on my HP1000 for three years with satisfying results.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Quote: 





talisman42 said:


> Just tried the G-Cush with the sr325is and it's very comfortable. It just floats there - but there was a big hit on sound. Sounded distant and thin to me. Maybe if the pads got squished or broken in a little more so my ears are closer to the drivers, it would sound better. I'll still with the stock pads for now. Bummer.
> 
> I did get a chance to try another sr325is and the is quite consistent. Good response across all the frequencies with a warm tilt. The highs don't sound the way the charts show it.


 
  My experience was 180 degrees from this. In fact...if I didn't think I'd need to remove the pads from the cups to clean or service the headphones, I'd permanently glue my g-cushes to my 325is's.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





armandhammer said:


> My experience was 180 degrees from this. In fact...if I didn't think I'd need to remove the pads from the cups to clean or service the headphones, I'd permanently glue my g-cushes to my 325is's.


 
  +1


----------



## talisman42

Quote: 





armandhammer said:


> My experience was 180 degrees from this. In fact...if I didn't think I'd need to remove the pads from the cups to clean or service the headphones, I'd permanently glue my g-cushes to my 325is's.


 
   
  If I press the G-Cush to my ears about .5cm.. I think it gets closer to the sound I'm expecting. Such a small difference in measurement makes a big difference to sound. I'll keep the G-Cush around and maybe it'll get broken in more over time. I can see how different head/ear size can be a factor, too.
   
  edit: it gets close, but not same as the stock pads. I'll keep everyone posted if this changes for me.


----------



## talisman42

G-Cush mod... just throwing this out there to see if it's possible. Basically, I'm wondering if the pad can be re-shaped to be angled like other popular ear pads from Denon Dxxx, AKG, Audeze, etc.. I think if i can mold them somehow, the sound will be closer to optimum. If anything, could be a fun tweak just to see how it goes. Thanks for your creative suggestions


----------



## Focker

Why do you guys always insist on fuggin with your pads man? lol


----------



## talisman42

Quote: 





focker said:


> Why do you guys always insist on fuggin with your pads man? lol


 
   
  lol. this is how it all starts. a little tweak and there and boom.. all out woodies


----------



## Rav

Quote: 





talisman42 said:


> lol. this is how it all starts. a little tweak and there and boom.. all out woodies


 
   Been there, done that...


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





talisman42 said:


> lol. this is how it all starts. a little tweak and there and boom.. all out woodies


 
   
  lol too funny


----------



## talisman42

pads = gateway mod


----------



## obobskivich

talisman42 said:


> lol. this is how it all starts. a little tweak and there and boom.. all out woodies




Hahahaha.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Quote: 





talisman42 said:


> G-Cush mod... just throwing this out there to see if it's possible. Basically, I'm wondering if the pad can be re-shaped to be angled like other popular ear pads from Denon Dxxx, AKG, Audeze, etc.. I think if i can mold them somehow, the sound will be closer to optimum. If anything, could be a fun tweak just to see how it goes. Thanks for your creative suggestions


 
  I would think they could be, but they aren't cheap so you would certainly have to be willing to risk wasting $50 if you screw them up. Then again, I busted open my 325's, punched holes in the drivers, ripped out the screens and the whole inside of the cups, attached tar like material to the magnets and pried off the buttons, and now I'm debating tearing off the stock cable and replacing that with something new, and that was on a pair of $300 headphones...haha...so really, I guess in the grand scheme of Grado mods, cutting up a pair or two of g-cushes would be cheap...lol


----------



## talisman42

Quote: 





armandhammer said:


> I would think they could be, but they aren't cheap so you would certainly have to be willing to risk wasting $50 if you screw them up. Then again, I busted open my 325's, punched holes in the drivers, ripped out the screens and the whole inside of the cups, attached tar like material to the magnets and pried off the buttons, and now I'm debating tearing off the stock cable and replacing that with something new, and that was on a pair of $300 headphones...haha...so really, I guess in the grand scheme of Grado mods, cutting up a pair or two of g-cushes would be cheap...lol


 
   
  Yeah, those things are not cheap, but we must do this.. all in the name of science!  Oh well.. the stock pads sit pretty well with me, but the G are amazingly comfortable. Still on the fence if I should return them or not. I don't mind having a spare around though.. for science!!


----------



## obobskivich

I think the biggest issue with cutting the G-Cush isn't getting the angle, it's getting the *same* angle on both of them. Consistency is the bigger issue when you're doing stuff free-hand.


----------



## Holleyman

The answer to perfect cut pads is to use a large gasket punch on a piece of hardwood.  They will be perfectly round and exactly the same size.  I have them in my shop up to 2 inch.


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





talisman42 said:


> lol. this is how it all starts. a little tweak and there and boom.. all out woodies


 
  /thread.


----------



## desertblues

Where is everyone? Just got a pair of RS1's (RS1i) today! Wow they are indeed a special headphone. First impressions: very resolving & great resonance with any acoustic instruments - I don't think i've heard a piano sound better on any headphone (Allen Toussaint "The Bright Mississippi"). I'm a bit surprised at the bass-these really go low (tighter bass than my beloved PS500). They sound great with all three of my amps (one tube 2 solid state). Beautiful to look at, gorgeous deep red mahogany (but they do seem kind of fragile as in I sure would hate to drop them on a hard surface). I see why they call them Grado's masterpiece! Here's to Grado:


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





desertblues said:


> Where is everyone? Just got a pair of RS1's (RS1i) today! Wow they are indeed a special headphone. First impressions: very resolving & great resonance with any acoustic instruments - I don't think i've heard a piano sound better on any headphone (Allen Toussaint "The Bright Mississippi"). I'm a bit surprised at the bass-these really go low (tighter bass than my beloved PS500). They sound great with all three of my amps (one tube 2 solid state). Beautiful to look at, gorgeous deep red mahogany (but they do seem kind of fragile as in I sure would hate to drop them on a hard surface). I see why they call them Grado's masterpiece! Here's to Grado:


 
   
  I love how the RS1s look and feel...can't wait to hear a pair! (I had a pair with a bum driver the first time...)


----------



## parbaked

Well done! Are they new or old?
  I am waiting on some black 325s and will post pics as soon as I get 'em hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Valicious

I'm not  sure if I should keep these 325s and woody them, or get some RS1s.  Which would be better do you think?
  I'd really like to get a Little Dot MKV amp as soon as I find someone selling one on here.
   
  I'm going into music withdraw.  My onboard soundcard bit the dust, so I ordered an Asus Xonar STX.  It arrived DOA.....


----------



## desertblues

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Well done! Are they new or old?
> I am waiting on some black 325s and will post pics as soon as I get 'em hopefully tomorrow.


 
  Thanks, they are the newer "i" model. I bought them lightly used with about 24 hours on them (but I'm not sure if they are fully burned in yet).
   
  Quote: 





valicious said:


> I'm not  sure if I should keep these 325s and woody them, or get some RS1s.  Which would be better do you think?
> I'd really like to get a Little Dot MKV amp as soon as I find someone selling one on here.
> 
> I'm going into music withdraw.  My onboard soundcard bit the dust, so I ordered an Asus Xonar STX.  It arrived DOA.....


 
  I have only heard the PS500 and now the RS1 so I'm not sure - but I don't see how you could go wrong with either of those. The RS1 is like a fine musical instrument IMHO!


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





desertblues said:


> Where is everyone? Just got a pair of RS1's (RS1i) today! Wow they are indeed a special headphone. First impressions: very resolving & great resonance with any acoustic instruments - I don't think i've heard a piano sound better on any headphone (Allen Toussaint "The Bright Mississippi"). I'm a bit surprised at the bass-these really go low (tighter bass than my beloved PS500). They sound great with all three of my amps (one tube 2 solid state). Beautiful to look at, gorgeous deep red mahogany (but they do seem kind of fragile as in I sure would hate to drop them on a hard surface). I see why they call them Grado's masterpiece!


 
  It's a beautiful thing!
   
  Yeah, that's my impression, too.  I had the PS500, fine can, but I finally, after ten months, decided I liked the mid-bass of my 325is (woodied) in spite of the very nice highs of the PS500.  Pluses and minuses, doncha' know?  Amps, schmamps.  Grados sound good in just about anything.
   
  Let's toast them!
   





 X TWO


----------



## myears

I have nothing useful to posto but...Radiohead kid A + Grado sr325i


----------



## Harley90

Hi all, through some horse trading I just got a pair of RS1i's They are great! I'm a long time Grado fan starting with the 60's in 93 ( I think that was the time) shortly thereafter traded for 125's. wore through 2 sets of pads ( I now listen bare-no pads). I thought that I needed no more til getting these RS1i's.
   
  so here are a few questions, use the 125's to update and mod? or just sell and put the money towards an amp/dac?
   
  Also I have spent a lot of time reading the forum (it's huge!) but out of what I read so far I can't seem to put a finger on whether I need an amp or not. I play the phones out of an ipod touch, ipod classic, the headphone out on a Yamaha RX-797, Advent 300, Sony dvps 7700 ( sounds really good)
  Also have an Anthem Pre 2L tube preamp that I haven't tried yet.
   
  So am I missing anything by not getting a dedicated amp?
   
  Does anyone make better pads for these phones? I find the foam flatens right away
   
  Thanks all!!


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





harley90 said:


> ( I now listen bare-no pads).


 
  Damm, that's a first!


----------



## Harley90

Did a 5 hour trip with no pads, didn't feel great but the pads don't seem to much but squish down. The RS1i foam is good but looking for something better...which is why I was thinking to mod the 125's....a lot of the mods look great and seem more comfortable.


----------



## Valicious

I read a review on the MKV, and the description of what the solid state does to the music just made me fall in love with it.  It'd be nice to be able to take the amp and hook it up to my  living room sound system too.
  I just use a pair of jumbos on my 325is.  They are amazingly comfortable.  I have a pair of TTVJ flats, but they started to hurt my ears after only a couple hours.  (anyone in the market for flats?  No idea how much to sell them for.)  I wasn't a fan of the bowls that are stock on the 325is either, but I don't even know if anyone would buy those.
   
  What mods are worth doing on the 325is?  I've seen some people say venting etc really helped, and I've seen some say it didn't/made things worse.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





valicious said:


> I read a review on the MKV, and the description of what the solid state does to the music just made me fall in love with it.  It'd be nice to be able to take the amp and hook it up to my  living room sound system too.
> I just use a pair of jumbos on my 325is.  They are amazingly comfortable.  I have a pair of TTVJ flats, but they started to hurt my ears after only a couple hours.  (anyone in the market for flats?  No idea how much to sell them for.)  I wasn't a fan of the bowls that are stock on the 325is either, but I don't even know if anyone would buy those.
> 
> What mods are worth doing on the 325is?  I've seen some people say venting etc really helped, and I've seen some say it didn't/made things worse.


 
  All I did was send them to martin.  Came back woodied in cocobolo with a silver over copper cable.  I think I prefer all copper.
   
  Sounded like my originals, but they sure look prettier.
   
  Myself, I'd be afraid to mess with the sound the way it is.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





harley90 said:


> so here are a few questions, use the 125's to update and mod? or just sell and put the money towards an amp/dac?


 
   
  If it was me (for curiosity more than anything), I'd get a set of Vibro cups from Headphonelounge and try them on the SR125's - just to see how close the sound could get to your RS1is.  A decent woody set-up shouldn't really lose you any money anyway - and you can also do a couple of other mods on the cheap (vent a couple of holes in each driver, DIY recable, maybe change the headband etc).  Would be an interesting exercise.  I know a few of us would be interested in the comparison if you decided to go this way.
   
  Quote: 





harley90 said:


> So am I missing anything by not getting a dedicated amp?


 
   
  Personally I don't really think so.  They are so easy to drive - they are fine even from a straight source like an iPod/iPhone.  I do (from time to time) use my woodied 325is from both NFB-12 and LD MKIV though.  The tubes do soften the highs a little IMO - but the Grado signature still comes through strong.  To me there's no night and day difference between amped and non-amped.  I enjoy them no matter what the source.
   
  Quote: 





harley90 said:


> Does anyone make better pads for these phones? I find the foam flatens right away


 
   
  If you're looking for a really cheap option, and don't mind the colour (bright yellow) - quarter mod the Senn 414 pads.  To me they're like a cross between the bowls and the comfies.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





valicious said:


> What mods are worth doing on the 325is?  I've seen some people say venting etc really helped, and I've seen some say it didn't/made things worse.


 
   
  That, my friend, depends entirely on what presentation you like.
   
  For me (325i) the choice was relatively easy:
  [a] I like wood aesthetically
* I was bitten by the diy bug - including learning to solder
  [c] I found the aluminium shells were quite heavy
  [d] I found the wood was both light, and also (for me) took the top edge off the 325is.
   
  If you're thinking of venting the drivers - do it one hole each side at a time.  I personally like my set-up (two holes each side) - bass has a nice slam without being at all muddy - but this again is a very personal preference.  Unfortunately, you never know for sure until you try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## desertblues

As good as Grados sound unamped they only get better with a decent dac/amp. You don't have to spend a fortune, less than $200 buys you a very nice one from Audioengine or iBasso D7-and that cool new Audioquest Dragonfly is $250. Money well spent IMHO. It gets even better with tubes...


----------



## Focker

I agree. My Grados sound very nice out of just an iPhone or Kindle Fire, but even better from my Little Dot amp. I'm a fan of Grados with tubes.


----------



## Errymoose

Little Dot 1+ is only ~$100 and sounds like magic with pretty much any grado... my RS1i and Little Dot 1+ combo sounds better than a lot of more expensive rigs for rock music IMHO.
   
  I feel like I could be very satisfied with just that if I didn't listen to too much other music and want something better for classical/orchestral style stuff...


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





errymoose said:


> Little Dot 1+ is only ~$100 and sounds like magic with pretty much any grado... my RS1i and Little Dot 1+ combo sounds better than a lot of more expensive rigs for rock music IMHO.
> 
> I feel like I could be very satisfied with just that if I didn't listen to too much other music and want something better for classical/orchestral style stuff...


 
   
   
  I agree. And David, the owner of LD, is truly a class act. Fantastic customer service and his products are built like tanks. I upgraded the tubes in my I+ and the thing sounds great with the Grados. I try to buy mostly American, German, and Canadian, but I'd have no problem sending David more money in the future. Very good buying experience.


----------



## obobskivich

Huddler screwed me - I didn't get all of the multis. So to the other guy who just got RS-1s - AYE! 



harley90 said:


> Hi all, through some horse trading I just got a pair of RS1i's They are great! I'm a long time Grado fan starting with the 60's in 93 ( I think that was the time) shortly thereafter traded for 125's. wore through 2 sets of pads ( I now listen bare-no pads). I thought that I needed no more til getting these RS1i's.
> 
> so here are a few questions, use the 125's to update and mod? or just sell and put the money towards an amp/dac?
> 
> ...




No you don't need more up-chain bling. I actually have the original version of that 797 - it's a DAMNED fine amplifier, headphones or speakers. With the RS-1 you have a VERY nice kit. I wouldn't change a thing there. 

Pads wise - just the Grado bowls are all I use. I've never "flattened" them instantly - are you using these pretty rough? Mine always seem to last. :confused_face_2:




focker said:


> I agree. My Grados sound very nice out of just an iPhone or Kindle Fire, but even better from my Little Dot amp. I'm a fan of Grados with tubes.




+1 to this. I've (as sacrilegious as this sounds) tried the GS-1000 straight out of an iPod, and it still sounded like a GS-1000. Kind of killed the whole "lets spend a million dollars on an amplifier" thing for me.


----------



## reza7392d

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> I think the biggest issue with cutting the G-Cush isn't getting the angle, it's getting the *same* angle on both of them. Consistency is the bigger issue when you're doing stuff free-hand.


 
   
  i use stell pipe, but u must sharpen the edge
  

   
   
  tada!
   

  actually not excatly the same, beacause of my shaking hand


----------



## talisman42

Quote: 





focker said:


> I agree. My Grados sound very nice out of just an iPhone or Kindle Fire, but even better from my Little Dot amp. I'm a fan of Grados with tubes.


 
   
  Funny you say that. I was just listening to my grados last night with sansa clip and was melting from the great sound. Because there are low cost options for tubes, I am considering them. Any recommendations that will work well with Q701 and HD650?


----------



## talisman42

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> I think the biggest issue with cutting the G-Cush isn't getting the angle, it's getting the *same* angle on both of them. Consistency is the bigger issue when you're doing stuff free-hand.


 
   
  Yeah - I decided against modding the G-cush pads. While they are uber cozy, the sonic injection from the stock pads work well for my ears.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





talisman42 said:


> Funny you say that. I was just listening to my grados last night with sansa clip and was melting from the great sound. Because there are low cost options for tubes, I am considering them. Any recommendations that will work well with Q701 and HD650?


 
   
  I don't know enough about the 650s, but I'm planning to play around with my LD and the Qs in the next couple of days. I find the idea of pairing them pretty interesting,and I'm pretty fond of the LD with the Telefunken tubes I have in there. The Qs do something weird with the treble (although I know you guys have mentioned they tame with time, which is GOOD lol), so I'm particularly interested in how the LD mates with the highs on the Qs. I know with the Grado 325s, the LD did a fantastic job of smoothing things out for me on top, which is probably at least some of the resaon why I loved those headphones more than some did.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> +1 to this. I've (as sacrilegious as this sounds) tried the GS-1000 straight out of an iPod, and it still sounded like a GS-1000. Kind of killed the whole "lets spend a million dollars on an amplifier" thing for me.


 
   I think it was in your excellent RS-1 review where you made the point of how the "easy to drive" aspect of the Grados often goes overlooked, but is a true indication of how great of a design they are, along with the other Grados. I completely agree with that sentiment. The 500s out of a Kindle Fire is a tremendously entertaining experience, and I suspect there are many examples of how Grados can thrive with just about anything.


----------



## desertblues

Quote: 





focker said:


> I think it was in your excellent RS-1 review where you made the point of how the "easy to drive" aspect of the Grados often goes overlooked, but is a true indication of how great of a design they are, along with the other Grados. I completely agree with that sentiment. The 500s out of a Kindle Fire is a tremendously entertaining experience, and I suspect there are many examples of how Grados can thrive with just about anything.


 
   
  +1 on the Kindle Fire with the 500's-I was really impressed the first time I tried that combo! I'm considering the new Fire HD with Dolby Audio when it's released.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





desertblues said:


> +1 on the Kindle Fire with the 500's-I was really impressed the first time I tried that combo! I'm considering the new Fire HD with Dolby Audio when it's released.


 
   
  It was definitely unexpected lol...I couldn't believe the quality of audio I was getting from that pairing....I hadn't heard about the Fire HD...I'll have to keep an eye on that


----------



## Posam

I just plug my RS1i into my yamaha rx471.


----------



## parbaked

This is the "gamer" version of the famous HP-1! 
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/GRADO-HP-1-Headphones-HP-1000-HP-1-Microphone-Gamer-Headset-/261108279310?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item3ccb44280e


----------



## desertblues

LMAO! The "gamer" version is the real bargain of the Grado line at $9.99...


----------



## obobskivich

talisman42 said:


> Funny you say that. I was just listening to my grados last night with sansa clip and was melting from the great sound. Because there are low cost options for tubes, I am considering them. Any recommendations that will work well with Q701 and HD650?




Unfortunately none I can think of - it's the 650 that sink you. IME they benefit from higher Zsource, and the warmth/bass that comes from that. But most of your OTLs won't like the 701 or Grados. OTC is expensive. And I don't like hybrids by and large. 

The Yamaha RX-770 (now called RX-797) is an example of one that can do all three quite nicely, but if you want a little desktop unit - I'm not sure what to tell you. There are some desktop amps like the FiiO E9 that would be competent enough for all, but I don't consider it perfection for the Sennheisers (they're the only reactive one of the bunch, so they *do* care).




parbaked said:


> This is the "gamer" version of the famous HP-1!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GRADO-HP-1-Headphones-HP-1000-HP-1-Microphone-Gamer-Headset-/261108279310?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item3ccb44280e




lol. :rolleyes:


----------



## Mr.Sneis

Wow.  What?  Can you say clueless?


----------



## Focker

Sneis, that avatar looks like a pumpkin fornicated with a tomoato


----------



## Mr.Sneis

Hah.  With Halloween right around the corner it is fitting.  It's a random crop from a random ugly modded vw Jetta pic I found years ago.


----------



## obobskivich

mr.sneis said:


> Hah.  With Halloween right around the corner it is fitting.  It's a random crop from a random ugly modded vw Jetta pic I found years ago.




How is that image remotely related to a VW Jetta?


----------



## talisman42

Quote: 





mr.sneis said:


> Hah.  With Halloween right around the corner it is fitting.  It's a random crop from a random ugly modded vw Jetta pic I found years ago.


 
   
  Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> How is that image remotely related to a VW Jetta?


 
   
  LOL!!


----------



## parbaked

Listening to Sonny Rollins on my vintage black/pink SR325. Damn these old boys sing!


----------



## Melvins

Quote: 





focker said:


> I agree. And David, the owner of LD, is truly a class act. Fantastic customer service and his products are built like tanks. I upgraded the tubes in my I+ and the thing sounds great with the Grados. I try to buy mostly American, German, and Canadian, but I'd have no problem sending David more money in the future. Very good buying experience.


 
  this. the tube warmness added to the grado sound is heartwarming


----------



## fengwei007

Quote: 





melvins said:


> this. the tube warmness added to the grado sound is heartwarming


 
  My RS1i will be w/ me in a day or two. I'm gonna drive it w/ a V200 amp, which is know to be slightly warm, great match to my HD800. I wonder if anyone is using it together w/ RS1i, and how do they match?


----------



## myears

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Listening to Sonny Rollins on my vintage black/pink SR325. Damn these old boys sing!


 
   
  you know, the grass is always greener...


----------



## RcasMavs

Hey all, new to the Grado Fan Club here. Don't own a pair yet, but I'm banking on getting a pair of the 225i's very soon. But my question is this: does anyone know of a website or a place where I can bargain for prices? For example, I'm looking to get three pairs of the 60i's for Christmas presents and was hoping I could find a deal where I could get all three for around 200-225. Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## obobskivich

Grado pretty heavily enforces it's MSRP - you could try buying them used, but authorized retailers generally won't drop their prices. That said, we're talking about $10-$15 here. C'mon...


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Grado pretty heavily enforces it's MSRP - you could try buying them used, but authorized retailers generally won't drop their prices. That said, we're talking about $10-$15 here. C'mon...


 
  The best deal you can likely make will be free shipping and no sales tax.


----------



## bfreedma

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> The best deal you can likely make will be free shipping and no sales tax.


 
   
  Or try to purchase them with another product you want and try to push the discount on the second product.


----------



## thedips

I guess you can try emilling a few places and trying ur luck ? Worth a shot ?


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





rcasmavs said:


> Hey all, new to the Grado Fan Club here. Don't own a pair yet, but I'm banking on getting a pair of the 225i's very soon. But my question is this: does anyone know of a website or a place where I can bargain for prices? For example, I'm looking to get three pairs of the 60i's for Christmas presents and was hoping I could find a deal where I could get all three for around 200-225. Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks.


 
  Try these folks http://audiosystems.com/
   
  Tell 'em Travis sent you.  Maybe they will help you.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





rcasmavs said:


> Hey all, new to the Grado Fan Club here. Don't own a pair yet, but I'm banking on getting a pair of the 225i's very soon. But my question is this: does anyone know of a website or a place where I can bargain for prices? For example, I'm looking to get three pairs of the 60i's for Christmas presents and was hoping I could find a deal where I could get all three for around 200-225. Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks.


 
  Have you heard any Grados yet? In what capacity? Brief auditions in-store?

 This might not be good to say in the Grado Fan Club thread, but I think you might be better off just buying the SR60i or SR80i for yourself, and pair them with a pair of L-Cush pads. The SR225i, to my ears, is a very minimal upgrade in SQ and sounds nearly the same.
   
  To give you my point of view, I owned the SR225i for half a year and actually ended up trying a pair of SR60i for the fun of it, and found....that I liked the SR60i (with L-Cush!) _better_. I even liked the sound more than the SR325i, which I upgraded to after owning the SR225i! I only had the SR325i for a month and then tried the SR60i. I'm now in the process of selling my SR325i.
   
  Now I am probably in a small minority on this front; perhaps I'm the only one who holds this opinion. But the lesson I learned was this: Don't let higher prices fool you into thinking those headphones sound better. The upper Prestige models are _technically_ superior, but I found the SR60i (with L-Cush!) to sound better balanced than both those upper pairs.

 The SR60i / SR80i are the only worthy buys in the Prestige Series imo. If you're going to go up the Grado ladder, step right up to the RS2i or PS500. Only then will you notice a quality upgrade, imho.
   
  If you do end up buying three pairs of SR60i for Christmas presents, what a treat for those recipients! I would recommend grabbing L-Cush pads for those, as in my opinion, the L-Cush pads increase the sound quality of the SR60i / SR80i by a subjective 20%. That's a 20% improvement for $20, which to me is a no-brainer. But that can add up with 3 pairs, so I could understand withholding on that front.

 Good luck!


----------



## bbophead

The PS500 is waay duller on top than any of the other Grados.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> To give you my point of view, I owned the SR225i for half a year and actually ended up trying a pair of SR60i for the fun of it, and found....that I liked the SR60i (with L-Cush!) _better_. I even liked the sound more than the SR325i, which I upgraded to after owning the SR225i! I only had the SR325i for a month and then tried the SR60i. I'm now in the process of selling my SR325i.


 
  I owned all these and just can't agree. IMO the only time the 60s sound better than the 225 would be through a bad source or with low res files.


----------



## Focker

Hey guys....so I have a deal in the works for a pair of GS1ks...should have something finalized in the next week, two at the most. If anyone can suggest some demo tracks that will help me discern the advantages the GS1ks bring to the table over the PS500s, I'd really appreciate that. I know they are known to have a larger sound stage and more bass, so I have that to go on so far. I was really thinking I'd go with the RS-1/2 for my next GRado buy, but then this opportunity presented itself....I know there are a lot of people who love the GS1ks, so please chime in with any suggestions you may have for when I go to demo them.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





focker said:


> Hey guys....so I have a deal in the works for a pair of GS1ks...should have something finalized in the next week, two at the most. If anyone can suggest some demo tracks that will help me discern the advantages the GS1ks bring to the table over the PS500s, I'd really appreciate that. I know they are known to have a larger sound stage and more bass, so I have that to go on so far. I was really thinking I'd go with the RS-1/2 for my next GRado buy, but then this opportunity presented itself....I know there are a lot of people who love the GS1ks, so please chime in with any suggestions you may have for when I go to demo them.


 
  I like the 1K's but I'm pretty sure they will be brighter than the half K's.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> I like the 1K's but I'm pretty sure they will be brighter than the half K's.


 
   
  The highs will be of particular interest to me....assuming there is a continuum from the PS500s to the 325s, I'm assuming the GS1ks will fall somewhere in the middle. Ive enjoyed the highs on every Grado I've heard to this point, so looking forward to seeing if that remains the case.


----------



## desertblues

Quote: 





focker said:


> Hey guys....so I have a deal in the works for a pair of GS1ks...should have something finalized in the next week, two at the most. If anyone can suggest some demo tracks that will help me discern the advantages the GS1ks bring to the table over the PS500s, I'd really appreciate that. I know they are known to have a larger sound stage and more bass, so I have that to go on so far. I was really thinking I'd go with the RS-1/2 for my next GRado buy, but then this opportunity presented itself....I know there are a lot of people who love the GS1ks, so please chime in with any suggestions you may have for when I go to demo them.


 
   
  Well I can't speak to the 1K's, but I am a big fan of the 500's like you. As you know I recently got some RS1's and I can't believe how much I'm liking their airy and detailed presentation-I can't believe how great they are for small group jazz and anything acoustic. The 500's have that slam we are so fond of, but the RS1 is more like wearing high end speakers on your head if you ask me (but way more comfortable). I would say try the RS1 along side the 1K if possible. Anyway if it's Grado it's all good!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





desertblues said:


> Well I can't speak to the 1K's, but I am a big fan of the 500's like you. As you know I recently got some RS1's and I can't believe how much I'm liking their airy and detailed presentation-I can't believe how great they are for small group jazz and anything acoustic. The 500's have that slam we are so fond of, but the RS1 is more like wearing high end speakers on your head if you ask me (but way more comfortable). I would say try the RS1 along side the 1K if possible. Anyway if it's Grado it's all good!


 
   
  Heck yeah, if the GS1ks are up to par, I'll change the deal for some RS-1s and cash instead, or something along those lines....can't wait to hear both of these!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> Heck yeah, if the GS1ks are up to par, I'll change the deal for some RS-1s and cash instead, or something along those lines....can't wait to hear both of these!


 
   
  i'm assuming that you are talking about the GS1K non ''i'' model,because they do sound different than the newer model,the first gen GS1K had a slightly bigger soundstage and were a bit more treble oriented than the ''i''model,to me,the new GS1K sounds more like the PS1K than the old model does,they have a more neutral sound and a bit deeper bass too,in my opinion,they come dangerously close to the PS1K,for significantly less.
   
  Regarding the RS1i,i had the chance to compare them to the 500 at home for a few days,i listened to the RS1i first, and then my dealer let me have the 500 to compare them with,the only thing i did not like about the RS1i,was a lack of "air",it was like a beam of light was shining on each performer,and the rest of the soundstage was pitch black,and when i switched to either my old GS1K or the 500 it was like the whole soundstage was lit not just the performers,like the music was "breathing" again,i don"t know if this makes any sence to you,but it"s the only way i can explain it.
   
  .


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> i'm assuming that you are talking about the GS1K non ''i'' model,because they do sound different than the newer model,the first gen GS1K had a slightly bigger soundstage and were a bit more treble oriented than the ''i''model,to me,the new GS1K sounds more like the PS1K than the old model does,they have a more neutral sound and a bit deeper bass too,in my opinion,they come dangerously close to the PS1K,for significantly less.
> 
> Regarding the RS1i,i had the chance to compare them to the 500 at home for a few days,i listened to the RS1i first, and then my dealer let me have the 500 to compare them with,the only thing i did not like about the RS1i,was a lack of "air",it was like a beam of light was shining on each performer,and the rest of the soundstage was pitch black,and when i switched to either my old GS1K or the 500 it was like the whole soundstage was lit not just the performers,like the music was "breathing" again,i don"t know if this makes any sence to you,but it"s the only way i can explain it.
> 
> .


 
   
   
  it's a new pair, so it'll be the "i" model....Im definitely going to spend some time with it before I pull the trigger, and the PS500s are the benchmark


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> I owned all these and just can't agree. IMO the only time the 60s sound better than the 225 would be through a bad source or with low res files.


 
  All lossless rips with the headphones through NuForce Icon HD.
   
  Yeah, like I said I'm in the minority here, or perhaps the only one who likes the SR60i better... Hey, even I'm shocked. Every few days I'll occasionally pick up my SR225i and SR325i and do brief comparisons to the SR60i just to make sure I'm not crazy. And every time, I can honestly say I like the SR60i presentation better.
   
  But anyway, here's my take on the SR60i vs SR225i vs SR325i:
   
  SR60i's soundstage is quite narrow. What this does it brings the lows and mids equally as forward and immediate as the highs are.  What _most_ set the SR225i apart from the SR60i to my ears was a relative increase in soundstage depth. Thus, the lows and mids sounded a bit more spacious, and consequently not as *near* as the SR60i's. The highs on the SR225i, however, did not take a step back like the lows and mids did. This made the highs of the SR225i seem more accentuated than on the SR60i, and overall the SR60i's sounded more balanced in a direct comparison. Moving on, the SR325is simply sounded slightly U-shaped in frequency, relative to the other Grados. Now, this is probably just more an issue of preference, because I don't like U-shaped. The SR60i's mids, relative to the other frequencies, made the SR60i's sound the most mid-centric of all the Prestige Series headphones to me. Which I really liked.

 In the end, the increased soundstage of the SR225i / SR325i didn't lend it to sound better to my ears, but quite the opposite. Keep in mind I listen to a lot of energetic Rock, Alternative Rock, Metal and other genres with a lot of sound goin' on. With these genres, the SR60i's presentation just sounded a bit more balanced to my ears.

 But yeah...I just thought that if my ears are crazy enough to prefer the SR60i, maybe someone else's ears out there are similar. So I wanted to offer my input on the chance that someone might automatically assume the higher priced Grados sound better.
   
  For what it's worth - I thought the SR125i was the best sounding Prestige Series model! More proof that I'm just crazy ><


----------



## Valicious

I'm thinking of going ahead and modding my 325is but before I do, I want to check something with you guys.  I mostly listen to rock, alternative rock, and metal, what would you guys  say is the best Grado model for those genres?  Should I stick with my 325is or go with something else?  I was considering the RS1s, but more reading made me think those tend to lean towRd jazz and classical.  How are the PS500s?


----------



## Boss429

Quote: 





focker said:


> Hey guys....so I have a deal in the works for a pair of GS1ks...should have something finalized in the next week, two at the most. If anyone can suggest some demo tracks that will help me discern the advantages the GS1ks bring to the table over the PS500s, I'd really appreciate that. I know they are known to have a larger sound stage and more bass, so I have that to go on so far. I was really thinking I'd go with the RS-1/2 for my next GRado buy, but then this opportunity presented itself....I know there are a lot of people who love the GS1ks, so please chime in with any suggestions you may have for when I go to demo them.


 
  Congrats on maybe being able to snag a pair of them.
  Looking foreword to seeing what your impression of them is compared to your PS-500.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





boss429 said:


> Congrats on maybe being able to snag a pair of them.
> Looking foreword to seeing what your impression of them is compared to your PS-500.


 
   
  It sounds like it's going to be a tough comparison since there are some real differences between them on paper. I really can't wait to give them a listen. I LOVED the look of the RS-1s, and the GS1ks look even nicer to me in pics (I love the mahogany....), so I'm really excited. I'm sort of anticipating that the GS1ks will have a hard time besting the PS500s to my ears, cause the 500s are the quintessential headphone for my brain....but what I'm hoping is that I like them just as much, or even ALMOST as much, and they give me enough of a different sonic signature to keep it interesting. That's my hope, anyway. I have yet to see a credible review where someone just plain didn't like them....unless they don't like Grados in general. But among those who know and like Grados, I've heard a lot of people say they really are fond of them.


----------



## obobskivich

valicious said:


> I'm thinking of going ahead and modding my 325is but before I do, I want to check something with you guys.  I mostly listen to rock, alternative rock, and metal, what would you guys  say is the best Grado model for those genres?  Should I stick with my 325is or go with something else?  I was considering the RS1s, but more reading made me think those tend to lean towRd jazz and classical.  How are the PS500s?




RS-1 are less bright, PS-500 are supposed to be even less bright (I haven't heard the "half K" (I like that name!)). RS-1 have better staging and tonality though. If you like very aggressive, keep the SR-325, but if you want more staging and "correct" voices, the RS-1 are nice. At least to my ears (admittedly I don't listen to very much metal/rock). I think either way you can't go wrong, but the RS-1 might do better if you want to add new genres. Compare if you can. 



focker said:


> It sounds like it's going to be a tough comparison since there are some real differences between them on paper. I really can't wait to give them a listen. I LOVED the look of the RS-1s, and the GS1ks look even nicer to me in pics (I love the mahogany....), so I'm really excited. I'm sort of anticipating that the GS1ks will have a hard time besting the PS500s to my ears, cause the 500s are the quintessential headphone for my brain....but what I'm hoping is that I like them just as much, or even ALMOST as much, and they give me enough of a different sonic signature to keep it interesting. That's my hope, anyway. I have yet to see a credible review where someone just plain didn't like them....unless they don't like Grados in general. But among those who know and like Grados, I've heard a lot of people say they really are fond of them.




RS-1 vs GSK is a battle for the ages man. The GSK have more sound-staging and a different fit than the RS-1 and it's siblings though. So be sure you have more than a few minutes for swapping, just to let the dramatic "wow" differences wear off. As far as music to try out - I'd just go with what you know. I've never had an issue with that school of thought, even comparing *very* different presentations (e.g. 'stats to dynamics, Ultrasone to terrestrial designs, etc).


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> RS-1 vs GSK is a battle for the ages man. The GSK have more sound-staging and a different fit than the RS-1 and it's siblings though. So be sure you have more than a few minutes for swapping, just to let the dramatic "wow" differences wear off. As far as music to try out - I'd just go with what you know. I've never had an issue with that school of thought, even comparing *very* different presentations (e.g. 'stats to dynamics, Ultrasone to terrestrial designs, etc).


 
   
  Good call....makes sense to take the stuff I know best. Oh, and great name for the 500s...."half Ks" lol


----------



## myears

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> All lossless rips with the headphones through NuForce Icon HD.
> 
> Yeah, like I said I'm in the minority here, or perhaps the only one who likes the SR60i better... Hey, even I'm shocked. Every few days I'll occasionally pick up my SR225i and SR325i and do brief comparisons to the SR60i just to make sure I'm not crazy. And every time, I can honestly say I like the SR60i presentation better.
> 
> ...


 
   
  What do you listen to mostly? In some cases I like the sr80i more, but it's like 20% and when it happens it's more because I just can't stand the sr325i. But for highly produced music, like radiohead and other "modern" music in general it's is hard to go for the sr80i and the sr325 is haven.


----------



## obobskivich

focker said:


> Good call....makes sense to take the stuff I know best. Oh, and great name for the 500s...."half Ks" lol




Don't thank me for "half K" - bbophead said it first: http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/4770#post_8753525


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> For what it's worth - I thought the SR125i was the best sounding Prestige Series model! More proof that I'm just crazy ><


 
  Not crazy but maybe "different.  I'm sure in a nice way. I like my old SR60 on my computer through a Audioengine D1 but the amp's only 5V USB powered. Your HD should have plenty of juice (15V) to drive the 225 and 325 well.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Don't thank me for "half K" - bbophead said it first: http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/4770#post_8753525


 
   
  oops! Great name, bbophead! lol


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





focker said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks!  
   
  Now, I'm (in)famous.


----------



## Twinster

obobskivich said:


> The 325 is the most revised Grado headphone afaik. I know of the following:
> 
> SR-325 in black plastic housing
> SR-325i in golden aluminum
> ...




I know it's an older post but I would like to correct that the SR-325 vintage Black is made of aluminium (not plastic) and to me are the best sounding 325. I owned the 325i Goldie, MS2 and the Black are just the perfect balanced. Treble is well extended but never harsh and the Bass is just perfect. I know it's all sibjective but to me they are just amazing.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





twinster said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  OMG!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> It sounds like it's going to be a tough comparison since there are some real differences between them on paper. I really can't wait to give them a listen. I LOVED the look of the RS-1s, and the GS1ks look even nicer to me in pics (I love the mahogany....), so I'm really excited. I'm sort of anticipating that the GS1ks will have a hard time besting the PS500s to my ears, cause the 500s are the quintessential headphone for my brain....but what I'm hoping is that I like them just as much, or even ALMOST as much, and they give me enough of a different sonic signature to keep it interesting. That's my hope, anyway. I have yet to see a credible review where someone just plain didn't like them....unless they don't like Grados in general. But among those who know and like Grados, I've heard a lot of people say they really are fond of them.


 
   
  I know you are very fond of the 500,but keep an open mind about this,because the GS1K's have a very different sound signature than the 500.I had been listening to my HP1000 with L cush for three years when i recieved the flats i had ordered for them a few weeks ago,and at first,i felt like i was like i was listening to a completely different pair of headphones,and i remember thinking that i liked them better with L cush,now,after a few weeks,i've gotten used to the new sound,and i'm starting to appreciate the sound signature with the flats.
   
  I hope you'll post you're impressions.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I know you are very fond of the 500,but keep an open mind about this,because the GS1K's have a very different sound signature than the 500.I had been listening to my HP1000 with L cush for three years when i recieved the flats i had ordered for them a few weeks ago,and at first,i felt like i was like i was listening to a completely different pair of headphones,and i remember thinking that i liked them better with L cush,now,after a few weeks,i've gotten used to the new sound,and i'm starting to appreciate the sound signature with the flats.
> 
> I hope you'll post you're impressions.


 
   
  I'll definitely keep an open mind and will remember what you said here....and yep, I'll post impressions as soon as I get back from hearing them. I know he placed the order yesterday, so just have to wait for them to ship to the dealer. I'm hoping no more than a week's time, but this is the first time I've ordered from this location so not sure what to expect.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





twinster said:


> I know it's an older post but I would like to correct that the SR-325 vintage Black is made of aluminium (not plastic) and to me are the best sounding 325. I owned the 325i Goldie, MS2 and the Black are just the perfect balanced. Treble is well extended but never harsh and the Bass is just perfect. I know it's all sibjective but to me they are just amazing.


 
  +1 Black is Beautiful! These are my favorite Grados and I listen to them most. Balance and clarity.


----------



## obobskivich

parbaked said:


> +1 Black is Beautiful! These are my favorite Grados and I listen to them most. Balance and clarity.




So just to clarify Twinster/parbaked - the cans pictured there are...aluminum? :blink:

That. Is. AWESOME!


----------



## Twinster

obobskivich said:


> So just to clarify Twinster/parbaked - the cans pictured there are...aluminum? :blink:
> That. Is. AWESOME!




Yes, all aluminum including the ring inside the cups that hold the grill in place. I believed the newer SR-325 have a plastic ring.

@parbaked, they are my favorite too, maybe as much as my MS-Pro but I no longer have those so it's hard to compare.


----------



## obobskivich

twinster said:


> Yes, all aluminum including the ring inside the cups that hold the grill in place. I believed the newer SR-325 have a plastic ring.




:eek:

That is all.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





twinster said:


> Yes, all aluminum including the ring inside the cups that hold the grill in place. I believed the newer SR-325 have a plastic ring.
> @parbaked, they are my favorite too, maybe as much as my MS-Pro but I no longer have those so it's hard to compare.


 
  The outer cups are anodized aluminum like the 1st silver 325.
  One way to differentiate is the cups are larger (longer) than the plastic cups. 
  Grado never made a large plastic cup until the mushroom shape "i" cups, which were enlarged to match the volume of the 325 cups.
  Remember these were John's best headphones when they came out. They pre-date the first RS series.
  IMO the larger cups, even more so than the material, are what made these sound better than the lower SR range.
  I don't know why they sound better than the silver 325 that came later. Maybe the earlier batches of SR drivers (mine are very pink transitional, were a little different.
  I bought 1st generation MS2, which have same cups but not pink drivers, as back-ups. They also look and sound good, but not as detailed and clean as the black 325.
  The early metal cups are really nice lookin', to me better than the mushrooms

   
   
  The inner cup, which hold the drivers, is plastic like the other SRs - so they are not ALL metal like the HP-1 or HP-2.
  I always wanted to mod to wood inners, but I'll never touch these. Maybe my MS2 someday....


----------



## obobskivich

parbaked said:


> The outer cups are anodized aluminum like the 1st silver 325.
> One way to differentiate is the cups are larger (longer) than the plastic cups.
> Grado never made a large plastic cup until the mushroom shape "i" cups, which were enlarged to match the volume of the 325 cups.
> Remember these were John's best headphones when they came out. They pre-date the first RS series.
> ...




How do these compare to the RS-1?

Also, very cool information there. Now, not to stir an argument, but I would swear I saw a plastic 300 series Grado, it had red lettering as opposed to the white on that. SR-300?


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> How do these compare to the RS-1?
> Also, very cool information there. Now, not to stir an argument, but I would swear I saw a plastic 300 series Grado, it had red lettering as opposed to the white on that. SR-300?


 
  Correct, the SR300 had a small plastic cup. It pre-dates the SR325 and would be well worth owning, especially with HP1k drivers.
  Really early SR100 had red lettering, but I never seen red SR300, maybe because SR300 introduced after all lettering switched to silver.
  Of course with Grado history one is never 100% sure!
   
  The RS1 (pre "i") are great and benefit from a bigger volume cup than the 325. 
  To me they sound more open and larger, but less detailed, than the SR325.
  The SR325 has an intimacy that draws you in.
  I would like to own both! I would already have a pair if I didn't like my 325 so much.
  Every time I almost buy RS1 I stop and force myself to save the $ for something HP1000.
   
  I do own Martin Custom Audio (one piece no glue) 225i which to me sound very close to RS1i.
   
  This is my bucket list:
  1. HP1 and/or HP2
  2. SR300 w/ HP1000 drivers (these would be SO light and comfy compared to HP1 or 2)
  3. Black SR325 transitional drivers
   
  4. Vintage RS1 transitional drivers
  5. Red SR100 - pretty!
  Never heard and not really interested in GS/PS, though not sure why.


----------



## obobskivich

Perhaps I am thinking of SR-100 then. 

Watch, because we questioned it, someone will post a picture of it just to spite us, lol.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Perhaps I am thinking of SR-100 then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  They have to mail 'em to me for 1st hand, visual confirmation.
  I don't trust kids these days with photoshop etc!


----------



## obobskivich

parbaked said:


> They have to mail 'em to me for 1st hand, visual confirmation.




And of course substantial listening...for uh, testing purposes.


----------



## pcf

There are two versions of SR100 (just like SR200)- one with HP1000 drivers; one with normal John Grado drivers.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





pcf said:


> There are two versions of SR100 (just like SR200)- one with HP1000 drivers; one with normal John Grado drivers.


 
  We were discussing the red lettered Grados.
  Any chance you know:
  1. Are all the red lettered SR100 with HP1000?  I've only seen red SR100 with HP1000 drivers.
  2. Did Grado make any other models with red lettering e.g. SR200 or SR300? I've only seen red letters on SR100.
   
  This is my understanding on the HP1000 drivers in SR100/200/300 (they show up in all three):
  The SR100/200/300 were designed as less expensive consumer alternatives to the pro HP1/2/3.
  I believe they were designed around a new driver that Grado could produce in house as opposed to buying HP1000s.
  The legend is that whenever they ran out of the new drivers they would substitute lower quality HP1000 units.
  I believe Joe already made an HP-3, which was an HP-2 using the lesser drivers from each batch so using the B-stock makes sense.
  I guess they felt that the B stock HP1000 were also an equal substitute for their new in house Grado driver.
  I have no idea why some SR100 were red.  Maybe to denote that they were made with HP1000 drivers as I've only seen HP1000 in red SR100s OR maybe the red SR100 are just the first SRs made and they can have either driver.
  I am also really interested to know when Grado made the first Alessandro MS and what is different. I heard that they were trying to get closer to a pro style HP1000 sound but I don't know.


----------



## obobskivich

Alessandro and Grado got together at some point in the late 1990s is my understanding (post RS-1); if not later than that. The goal isn't (afaik) to replicate the HP-1000, but instead Grado is simply acting as an OEM for Alessandro's pro headphone expansion (much like their relationship with FreeSystems and the PS-1). Ostensibly the MS-Pro and RS-1 are fairly similar, with the MS-Pro being "flatter" - but I have never heard the MS-Pro, and have not seen measurements of them either. I did contact Alessandro some time ago and asked about the differences, and their reply was basically "different but similar" - I didn't follow up with Grado with the same inquiry. Basically I lost interest upon finding that the MS-Pro would likely be redundant next to the RS-1.  (And that Alessandro's return policy royally sucks compared to J&R).


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Alessandro and Grado got together at some point in the late 1990s is my understanding (post RS-1); if not later than that. The goal isn't (afaik) to replicate the HP-1000, but instead Grado is simply acting as an OEM for Alessandro's pro headphone expansion


 
  I didn't mean replicate the HP1000 but provide a pro style product that was less "consumer" than John's Grados and therefore more "studio" suitable.
  I agree that they likely didn't sit around talking about how to replicate the HP1000, but rather just make a flatter Grado.


----------



## sharps990

I love my sr-225s so much. They are practically a new appendage.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Alessandro and Grado got together at some point in the late 1990s is my understanding (post RS-1); if not later than that.


 
  Yeah sometime after the RS (1996) but before the 2003 Goldies (early MS2 have small, straight cups).
  I'm still curious what, if anything, is different. I really like my old style MS2 too.


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> We were discussing the red lettered Grados.
> Any chance you know:
> 1. Are all the red lettered SR100 with HP1000?  I've only seen red SR100 with HP1000 drivers.
> 2. Did Grado make any other models with red lettering e.g. SR200 or SR300? I've only seen red letters on SR100.
> ...


 
  To answer your questions:
   
  1) I have seen at least one pair of SR100 with HP1000 drivers but no red lettering.
  2) I have not seen any other Grado models with red lettering other than SR100.
   
  HP1000 drivers also show up in some early SR325, as well as SR100/200/300. The HP1000 drivers didn't get into SR series because Grado Labs ran out of never drivers. It happend BEFORE John had any other drivers other than the HP1000 ones.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





> HP1000 drivers also show up in some early SR325, as well as SR100/200/300. The HP1000 drivers didn't get into SR series because Grado Labs ran out of never drivers. It happend BEFORE John had any other drivers other than the HP1000 ones.


 
  I have seen HP1000 in early black SR325. I think that means Grado must have used HP1000 as replacements for his new drivers as John had the new drivers by the time the 325 came out, no?


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> I have seen HP1000 in early black SR325. I think that means Grado must have used HP1000 as replacements for his new drivers as John had the new drivers by the time the 325 came out, no?


 
  No 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,  the first patch of SR325 had HP1000 drivers, the ones with new drivers came later.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





pcf said:


> To answer your questions:
> 
> 1) I have seen at least one pair of SR100 with HP1000 drivers but no red lettering.
> 2) I have not seen any other Grado models with red lettering other than SR100.
> ...


 
  BTW you have the nicest collection of Grados. Did you buy the vintage models back when new, if you don't mind me asking? It would be difficult to amass them now!


----------



## pcf

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> BTW you have the nicest collection of Grados. Did you buy the vintage models back when new, if you don't mind me asking? It would be difficult to amass them now!


 
  I bought most of my Grados used. Some of these older ones are hard to come by these days. Since I had my HP1000 upgraded by Joe, I hardly never use the other Grados except for the black 325 with the Magnum V4 drivers- technically not a Grado anymore.


----------



## parbaked

Enjoy, cheers!!


----------



## Towwers

Which one is better the grado PS500 or the RS2i??? I already have the sr325is and I really love it. However,  I want to upgrade. I usually listen to metal, classical, jazz, electronic and instrumental music. I use an ipod nano with a Fiio E6 and Fiio E7. 
   
  Which one do you think is better for my needs??? thanks


----------



## parbaked

I did not hear much differences between the 325is and RS2i, but the RS2i are noticeably lighter and more comfy.
  I've never heard the PS500, but IMO, since you have the 325is, I'd consider the PS500 or the RS1i.
  I found the Rs1i to be a step up from the 325is, I think because it has larger (more volume) cups. It also has nicer hardware (metal gimbals).
  If you search the reviews of the PS500 you will many comparisons to the RS1/2. Enjoy! SFYW!!


----------



## myears

having that feeling that is pointless to share music that you like on facebook since none of your friends have some decent headphone...


----------



## Valicious

Quote: 





myears said:


> having that feeling that is pointless to share music that you like on facebook since none of your friends have some decent headphone...


 
  ...or as the same tastes.


----------



## Towwers

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> I did not hear much differences between the 325is and RS2i, but the RS2i are noticeably lighter and more comfy.
> I've never heard the PS500, but IMO, since you have the 325is, I'd consider the PS500 or the RS1i.
> I found the Rs1i to be a step up from the 325is, I think because it has larger (more volume) cups. It also has nicer hardware (metal gimbals).
> If you search the reviews of the PS500 you will many comparisons to the RS1/2. Enjoy! SFYW!!


 
  But do you think I can amp the PS500 or the RS1i with a fiio e6 or fiio e7? I think those portable amps are to weak for these headphones... what do you think??


----------



## Awgd8

Sell your RS325 and buy the PS500 with a good amp and do not look back.

I auditioned most all current Grado lineup and the PS500 sounds Grado with more or I would say a lot better bass the the rest. I still prefer it than the PS1000....


----------



## Errymoose

Quote: 





towwers said:


> But do you think I can amp the PS500 or the RS1i with a fiio e6 or fiio e7? I think those portable amps are to weak for these headphones... what do you think??


 
  Grado's generally don't need amping in the sense that you won't get adequate volume out of almost any source.  If you are looking for something that's just a great match with grado's in terms of sound signature, the Little Dot 1+ is amazing value...
   
  Are you planning on using your grado's for portable use?


----------



## Towwers

Quote: 





errymoose said:


> Grado's generally don't need amping in the sense that you won't get adequate volume out of almost any source.  If you are looking for something that's just a great match with grado's in terms of sound signature, the Little Dot 1+ is amazing value...
> 
> Are you planning on using your grado's for portable use?


 
  No, However I lack of space in my apartment with 3 roomates lol! thats why I need a portable amp!!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





towwers said:


> But do you think I can amp the PS500 or the RS1i with a fiio e6 or fiio e7? I think those portable amps are to weak for these headphones... what do you think??


 
   
  YOu'll be surprised at how good the PS500s sound from just the headphone jack. I think it was in this thread just a few pages back where we were talking about how amazing they sound with just a Kindle Fire from Amazon. They will certainly scale with a nicer amp, and it's fun to play around with tube amps, as well, but they sound great from very modest sources, too. It's one of the great things about Grado, IMO.


----------



## Towwers

Quote: 





focker said:


> YOu'll be surprised at how good the PS500s sound from just the headphone jack. I think it was in this thread just a few pages back where we were talking about how amazing they sound with just a Kindle Fire from Amazon. They will certainly scale with a nicer amp, and it's fun to play around with tube amps, as well, but they sound great from very modest sources, too. It's one of the great things about Grado, IMO.


 

 That's true my grado sr325is sounds amazing even without an amp. do you know where I can find one in a good price? besides amazon.com????


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





towwers said:


> That's true my grado sr325is sounds amazing even without an amp. do you know where I can find one in a good price? besides amazon.com????


 
   
  I usually check www.thefind.com for deals...


----------



## Towwers

Quote: 





focker said:


> I usually check www.thefind.com for deals...


 

 Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





towwers said:


> Thanks for the tip!


 
   
  Sure thing


----------



## Bozoleclown

Just wanted to share the pleasure of being the owner of a brand new 325is
  It's pretty common to write this, but they really shines on rock and especially metal, amazing impact and guitar sound, no lack of bass like I've sometimes read
  Main problem is that they're the least comfortable headphones I've tried 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, can't wear them for more than one hour
  Tried the Senn 414 mod, comfort is just slightly better, but at the expense of a decrease in sound quality


----------



## cel4145

Just got the SR80i in the mail today. Even immediately out of the box, WOW! Everything you guys say is true. I love the clarity and detail for listening to rock and the way that they emphasize the mids. I don't find them uncomfortable (I used to own the Sennheiser HD420s back in the day; they were horribly uncomfortable). And I think that they have plenty of mid-bass for anyone who doesn't think that bass is "light" unless it's running 6 to 10 db too hot. (LOL)  I'm impressed, too, with how good they sound with my rockboxed Clip+. Certainly a little more clarity with my Xonar STX, but these headphones rock with a Clip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Now I'm thinking I should get the SR225i instead. But I definitely don't want the high end to be any brighter. The extra bass would be nice (although I understand I can do the four hole mod on the SR80i to improve that). What I'm mainly looking for is a little more detail and soundstage. But I know if they are brighter, they will be too fatiguing for me. And I don't want to EQ them or chase the best sound by trying lots of different pads.
   
  I know this might have been asked before, but what do you guys think? Is the high end any brighter than the SR80is? Or should I keep the SR80is?
   
  And either way I'm not sending back the SR80is. Just gave my son some HFI-580s for his birthday, and he loves them for EDM, hip hop, and rap. I know he'll love the SR80is as an Xmas present for when he listens to classic rock, modern rock, and metal. Grado just made my holiday shopping much easier. Every rock enthusiast should have a pair of these


----------



## Focker

Congrats, Cel! The 80s certainly changed my entire perspective on headphones...the minute I heard them I was just floored by how much I loved what I was hearing. There are a handful of headphones I really enjoy, but nothing can touch my Grados...they just do it for me


----------



## cel4145

Quote: 





focker said:


> Congrats, Cel! The 80s certainly changed my entire perspective on headphones...the minute I heard them I was just floored by how much I loved what I was hearing. There are a handful of headphones I really enjoy, but nothing can touch my Grados...they just do it for me


 
  Thanks!
  
  Yeah, the big test for me was the flac version of Muse's Map of the Problematique. The detail in the distortion of the guitar is fantastic with the SR80is at the beginning of the song, and then when  all the instruments kick in, just so well defined. So many speakers and headphones I've heard can't handle that song without turning the mids into mud. LOL


----------



## obobskivich

Hey its cel! Glad to hear you like the SR-80. I think the 225 will improve detail, resolution, etc but staging is still kind of 2D, if you 3D you want RS.

To the guy with the 325 - the pads need to break in out of the box. Like 10 to 30 hours of skin contact always does it for me, if that doesn't work you could try bagels or c-pads or various other hacks, but they will all change the sound.


----------



## cel4145

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Hey its cel! Glad to hear you like the SR-80. I think the 225 will improve detail, resolution, etc but staging is still kind of 2D, if you 3D you want RS.


 
   
  I can live without improvement in the soundstage. If the detail and resolution is improved, that's great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  (Not ready yet to make the jump to $500 headphones--lol)


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> Now I'm thinking I should get the SR225i instead. But I definitely don't want the high end to be any brighter. The extra bass would be nice (although I understand I can do the four hole mod on the SR80i to improve that). What I'm mainly looking for is a little more detail and soundstage. But I know if they are brighter, they will be too fatiguing for me. And I don't want to EQ them or chase the best sound by trying lots of different pads.
> 
> I know this might have been asked before, but what do you guys think? Is the high end any brighter than the SR80is? Or should I keep the SR80is?


 
   
  The SR225i will sound like a nice upgrade if you're comparing stock SR80i vs SR225i. However, if you put a pair of L-Cush on your SR80i, then its sound becomes even clearer and better defined, much like the SR225i. SR80i with L-Cush ($20 mod) sounds very close to the SR225i, except the SR225i has just a bit more soundstage.
   
  That said, I think the tad wider soundstage of the SR225i is to its detriment, as everything sound slightly less near to you than on the SR80i with L-Cush. In fact, it is for this very reason that I enjoy the SR80i with L-Cush more than the SR225i. But I'm likely in the minority opinion on this one.
   
  For kicks, I once took the comfy pads (stock pads the SR80i) and put them on an RS1i. WHOA did that change things! It literally made the RS1i sound like a $100 dollar headphone - a SR80i to be exact! It was then that I truly understood the effect that different pads made on the sound of Grados. The L-Cush is a must on all Grados imo, except the ones that come stock with G-Cush, obviously.


----------



## cel4145

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> The SR225i will sound like a nice upgrade if you're comparing stock SR80i vs SR225i. However, if you put a pair of L-Cush on your SR80i, then its sound becomes even clearer and better defined, much like the SR225i. SR80i with L-Cush ($20 mod) sounds very close to the SR225i, except the SR225i has just a bit more soundstage.
> 
> That said, I think the tad wider soundstage of the SR225i is to its detriment, as everything sound slightly less near to you than on the SR80i with L-Cush. In fact, it is for this very reason that I enjoy the SR80i with L-Cush more than the SR225i. But I'm likely in the minority opinion on this one.


 
   
  Well, now you made my decision tougher. I would just as soon not spend the extra $80 if I don't have to.


----------



## talisman42

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Hey its cel! Glad to hear you like the SR-80. I think the 225 will improve detail, resolution, etc but staging is still kind of 2D, if you 3D you want RS.
> To the guy with the 325 - the pads need to break in out of the box. Like 10 to 30 hours of skin contact always does it for me, if that doesn't work you could try bagels or c-pads or various other hacks, but they will all change the sound.


 
   
  That's about how long it took for me (10 hrs) to get used to the sr325 stock pads. I did go through the process of washing them which seems to rinse away some of the abrasive particles.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> Well, now you made my decision tougher. I would just as soon not spend the extra $80 if I don't have to.


 
  Ah, I was trying to make your decision easier, actually. I'm saying the L-Cush pads, for $20, improve the sound of SR80i by like 20%. That's *my *impression, anyway. 20% sonic improvement for $20? No brainer to me.

 Going from L-Cush'd SR80i to stock SR225i is hardly a 20% sonic improvement imo, though. In fact, it might be a technically better headphone, but I like the SR80i's sound more to be honest.
   
  Grab a pair of L-Cush pads on Amazon for $20. Shipping will be somewhere around $5.00, so what I'd do is buy a cheap CD or something under $10 so that your order comes to above $25 and you get free shipping, since Amazon offers free shipping on orders totaling over $25 before shipping (on items fulfilled by Amazon, which the pads and most CDs are). You could think of it as upgrading your headphones for $20, and then buying a CD for $5 off.


----------



## cel4145

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> Ah, I was trying to make your decision easier, actually. I'm saying the L-Cush pads, for $20, improve the sound of SR80i by like 20%. That's *my *impression, anyway. 20% sonic improvement for $20? No brainer to me.
> 
> Going from L-Cush'd SR80i to stock SR225i is hardly a 20% sonic improvement imo, though. In fact, it might be a technically better headphone, but I like the SR80i's sound more to be honest.


 
   
  You aren't the only one to say this. MalVeauX has said pretty much the same thing (and more than once; I've seen him talk about this several times). If the drivers are equivalent, and the only difference is the metal grating on the back (which would affect soundstage) and the pads, then I'd probably be happy with the SR80is with the different pads. 
   
  Are the drivers the same? I remember reading that they are for the SR60i and SR80i, but I though the SR225i has the driver from the SR125i? Too much to learn


----------



## myears

My opinion, the sr80is are designed to be used with the confies, they just sound artificially brighter with the Ls.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> Are the drivers the same? I remember reading that they are for the SR60i and SR80i, but I though the SR225i has the driver from the SR125i? Too much to learn


 
  The drivers are not equivalent. There are six (6) significant differences (not counting "measurements") between the 225i and 80i. These are all just objective differences. I won't make any comments on the value of the diffs but i will say IMO the 225i is worth it! As you get into the 325is and RS you start to pay for wood, metal and/or leather, which are all nice too (and worth it) but IMO not as important for SQ.
  1. The 225 has closer matched drivers: 0.05% v 1% matched in the 80i.
  2. The voice coils in the 225i are UHPLC copper. 80i use standard copper in the voice coils. The 225i drivers should be same tolerances as 325is and RS1i and Rs2i.
  3. 225i has the big, thick 8 conductor cable which has twice the conductors (wires) as the thinner, standard cable that comes with the 80i.
  4. the 225i has a 1/4" or 6.3mm TRS plug. The 80i has a 1/8 or 3.5mm plug. The 80i comes with a 6.3mm adapter. the 225i does not come with an adapter.
  5. The 225i has wire mesh grils. The 80i has plastic grills with holes cut out. The metal grills allow more air flow, but you can remove the buttons from the 80i and increase airflow easily.
  6. The 225i has bowls and the 80i has comfies. Bowls will cost you $20.
  They are both good value. IMO you get what you pay for as you go up the SR line.


----------



## talisman42

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> The drivers are not equivalent. There are six (6) significant differences (not counting "measurements") between the 225i and 80i. These are all just objective differences. I won't make any comments on the value of the diffs but i will say IMO the 225i is worth it! As you get into the 325is and RS you start to pay for wood, metal and/or leather, which are all nice too (and worth it) but IMO not as important for SQ.
> 1. The 225 has closer matched drivers: 0.05% v 1% matched in the 80i.
> 2. The voice coils in the 225i are UHPLC copper. 80i use standard copper in the voice coils. The 225i drivers should be same tolerances as 325is and RS1i and Rs2i.
> 3. 225i has the big, thick 8 conductor cable which has twice the conductors (wires) as the thinner, standard cable that comes with the 80i.
> ...


 
   
  Another note in favor of the 225 over the 325 is weight - the 225 is lighter.
   
  oh - and with the savings, you can invest in an *tube amp like the little dots I+*


----------



## cel4145

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> The drivers are not equivalent. There are six (6) significant differences (not counting "measurements") between the 225i and 80i. These are all just objective differences. I won't make any comments on the value of the diffs but i will say IMO the 225i is worth it! As you get into the 325is and RS you start to pay for wood, metal and/or leather, which are all nice too (and worth it) but IMO not as important for SQ.
> 1. The 225 has closer matched drivers: 0.05% v 1% matched in the 80i.
> 2. The voice coils in the 225i are UHPLC copper. 80i use standard copper in the voice coils. The 225i drivers should be same tolerances as 325is and RS1i and Rs2i.
> 3. 225i has the big, thick 8 conductor cable which has twice the conductors (wires) as the thinner, standard cable that comes with the 80i.
> ...


 
   
  Thanks. That's helpful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I guess I'll go for the 225i then. If I don't feel it was worth it, I can always return it and get the SR80i.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> Thanks. That's helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Go for it! Unless you're expecting a _huge_ improvement in sound, I don't think you'll be disappointed with the SR225i.
   
  If you're interested to read, here's my Grado journey thus far. It will explain why I recommended to stay with the SR80i and grab L-Cush:
   
  When I was buying my first pair, I compared the SR80i to a few other models from different brands. I liked the SR80i the best, so I decided to just return them and pick up the SR225i, assuming it'd be better. I owned it for 6 months, then looked to upgrading. I settled on SR325is as I didn't so much like the PS500 I auditioned (mid-bass sounded unnatural), and felt the RS1i was way over-priced for the sound they offer (though I liked them a lot, just not $700-worthy...), and thought the SR325is was the best value to me at that time.
   
  Skip ahead a month, and I ordered a pair of SR60i out of curiosity, mostly for the purpose of seeing if they were good enough to recommend to some friends. To my surprise, they sounded really great with L-Cush pads installed! In fact, in the process of a lot of A/Bing between SR60i and the SR225i and SR325is, I had to shake off the disbelief of what was happening: I enjoyed the presentation of the SR60i more than both the SR225i and the SR325is. I've since sold off the SR225i and SR325is, but until I found buyers, I'd occasionally pick up my SR225i or SR325is every few days and do a quick comparison between them and the SR60i to see if I was crazy. Every time, I could confirm I liked the SR60i better.
   
  I might add, after discovering this revelation, and before selling the SR225i and SR325is, I ordered the SR80i, SR125i and MS1i for comparison's purposes. I had before me the *entire* Prestige Series and then the Alessandro MS1i for comparison's sake. For what it's worth my favorite two were the SR125i followed by SR60i (both with L-Cush). I kept the SR60i more out of principle, coming to the definitive conclusion that the Prestige Series really sounds similar enough to each other that I was not going to miss the differences or improvements of upper models if I were to stick with the SR60i. So that's what I did.
   
  The SR80i, to me, sounds almost exactly like the SR60i except with more bass and maybe a tiny bit sharper highs. Overall a slightly more dynamic sound than the SR60i. But I was satisfied enough with the SR60i and felt it was a bit less fatiguing, so I kept it.
   
  I wanted to directly compare the entire Prestige Series for two reasons:
  1) To find out which headphone I liked the most. Well I found out, and it was SR125i. But they really all sound so similar that I _knew_ that I wasn't going to miss the slightly more detailed, defined, and technically superior qualities of the higher models. I found sound-presentation is more important in the Prestige Series than technical qualities.
  2) I wanted to be able to offer advice to others considering headphones in the lineup. Unfortunately, as stated in #1, I think it's really more about which headphone's sound-presentation is more pleasing to you than anything else. But that's hard to determine without side-by-side comparing them all for yourself. Therefore, because the differences in the lineup are subtle, I have to agree with MalVeauX that the SR60i with L-Cush pads are the smartest buy of the Prestige Series. SR80i with L-Cush if you want more bass for $20. Beyond that, go straight to the Reference Series or PS500, or Magnum drivers (which I've yet to hear, Oh I want to though!).


----------



## cel4145

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> Go for it! Unless you're expecting a _huge_ improvement in sound, I don't think you'll be disappointed with the SR225i.


 
   
  I appreciate you sharing that post. And I think I have to try it, or I'll have buyer's remorse wondering whether I should have stepped up or not. At least this way, I'll know. Doesn't cost much to ship them back if need to. Small price to pay


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> I appreciate you sharing that post. And I think I have to try it, or I'll have buyer's remorse wondering whether I should have stepped up or not. At least this way, I'll know. Doesn't cost much to ship them back if need to. Small price to pay


 
  Aye aye! You'll probably love the SR225i. Everyone on these forums seems to love them. Interestingly, I owned them first and for the longest, but after doing direct comparisons between them and the other models, I actually have to say they're one of my least favorite of the entire lineup.
   
  Which means I'm weird, and you should take everything I say with a grain of salt. I'm in the overwhelming minority here... It makes me feel nuts. That, or my SR225i was simply subpar and I've yet to hear a true SR225i.


----------



## Bozoleclown

Quote: 





talisman42 said:


> That's about how long it took for me (10 hrs) to get used to the sr325 stock pads. I did go through the process of washing them which seems to rinse away some of the abrasive particles.


 
  I've already used them for more than 10 hours, and they're still uncomfortable (didn't try the rinse thing)
  Regarding the G-cush, I would like to try, but they're too pricey
  Anyway, they sound really so great that I guess I can live with this


----------



## talisman42

Quote: 





bozoleclown said:


> I've already used them for more than 10 hours, and they're still uncomfortable (didn't try the rinse thing)
> Regarding the G-cush, I would like to try, but they're too pricey
> Anyway, they sound really so great that I guess I can live with this


 
   
  Check out this post on *cleaning grado pads*


----------



## Awgd8

Grado hit the sweet spot on the SR225i if you want a hint off bass in your listening experience. When I said bass , not something like the VModa M80 which is still not a basshead unit. The bass on the SR225 or any Grados below the PS500 does not have that bass impact. But for sure SR225i has the most bass than the rest of from SR325i and below.


----------



## obobskivich

cel4145 said:


> You aren't the only one to say this. MalVeauX has said pretty much the same thing (and more than once; I've seen him talk about this several times). If the drivers are equivalent, and the only difference is the metal grating on the back (which would affect soundstage) and the pads, then I'd probably be happy with the SR80is with the different pads.
> 
> Are the drivers the same? I remember reading that they are for the SR60i and SR80i, but I though the SR225i has the driver from the SR125i? Too much to learn




I was on my phone when posting yesterday, but yes I was going to tell you to try L-Cush as well. It isn't quite as good, but it's much cheaper. 

And no, the drivers aren't the same. Ignoring that they measure differently and sound different, Focker actually contacted Grado a while ago (a few days ago) to ask about this based on another thread, and they responded saying they do not use the same driver for all of their headphones. 

SR-225 is the best choice, but if you're hard up for cash, L-Cush would be worth experimenting with. On the other hand, if you get the 225, you can throw L-Cush on the SR-80 to see what I'm talking about, and decide if you want to keep the 225 or not. When I did this comparison with the SR-60, the SR-60 were gifted away, the SR-225 stayed. 

Better driver matching, better enclosure, and the upgraded drivers make all the difference imho. Once you go RS you never go back.  (the GS and PS are more of a different flavor, but not "upgrades" imho - the "king of the Grado sound" is the RS-1 as far as I'm concerned; GS and PS are like "yeah so we mastered the headphone, but we still wanted to tweak, so have this").


----------



## cel4145

I'm not that worried that much about the difference in cost. But I would hate the idea of spending $100 more if the main differences were the pads and the metal mesh caps.
   
  But since the drivers are different and are better matched, seems worth trying


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Focker actually contacted Grado a while ago (a few days ago) to ask about this based on another thread, and they responded saying they do not use the same driver for all of their headphones.


 
   
  Yep, here is the exact exchange if anyone is interested...
   
  Focker wrote, "I own the SR80s, 325s, and 500s...and have just placed an order for a pair of GS1000is via my local dealer.  I was just curious, can you tell me which models have the same drivers and which are different? I'm assuming some models use the same drivers but with different enclosures? Just curious which models share drivers with which other models."
   
Grado Labs said, "Hi. They are all different. None are the same. They may look that way, but we assure you they are not."
   
BTW, their response to me was sent on 10/7/12, which was a Sunday. Pretty cool that they take the time to respond nearly around the clock.


----------



## obobskivich

cel4145 said:


> I'm not that worried that much about the difference in cost. But I would hate the idea of spending $100 more if the main differences were the pads and the metal mesh caps.
> 
> But since the drivers are different and are better matched, seems worth trying




There is also a build quality improvement IME. While they're both basically all plastic/vinyl, my 225s seemed better put together than any SR-60/80 I've tried. Like the person who did it spent more time on it. I think they're worth it for $200 (and probably one of the few ~$200 headphones that are really good - I can certainly see how coming from an SR-225, one could see headphones at $500-$1000 as sort of silly). 



focker said:


> Yep, here is the exact exchange if anyone is interested...
> 
> Focker wrote, "I own the SR80s, 325s, and 500s...and have just placed an order for a pair of GS1000is via my local dealer.  I was just curious, can you tell me which models have the same drivers and which are different? I'm assuming some models use the same drivers but with different enclosures? Just curious which models share drivers with which other models."
> 
> ...




So you're definitely getting the GS-1000?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> There is also a build quality improvement IME. While they're both basically all plastic/vinyl, my 225s seemed better put together than any SR-60/80 I've tried. Like the person who did it spent more time on it. I think they're worth it for $200 (and probably one of the few ~$200 headphones that are really good - I can certainly see how coming from an SR-225, one could see headphones at $500-$1000 as sort of silly).
> So you're definitely getting the GS-1000?


 
   
  It was ordered on Friday, yep   The dealer will allow me to audition once it comes in, and then make the final decision on purchase. I'm excited to hear them!


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> the "king of the Grado sound" is the RS-1


 
  +1 IMO one should own an RS1 before moving "up" to the PS or GS, including the PS500.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> I'm not that worried that much about the difference in cost. But I would hate the idea of spending $100 more if the main differences were the pads and the metal mesh caps.


 
  ...but the metal screens ARE really pretty, especially unbuttoned.
  The mesh looks/feels just like what covers pro microphones! They feel good too.
  These also have the headphone lounge leather headband which makes them extra yummy


----------



## Bozoleclown

Quote: 





talisman42 said:


> Check out this post on *cleaning grado pads*


 
  Guess I'll have to try this weekend
  One (probably stupid) question : does this have any incidence on sound ?


----------



## Mr.Sneis

Just wanted to share my recent experiences in Grado land from these past few weeks.
   
  1) Finally got to hear 225i's.  They impressed me at first but the more I listened to them I felt like they were a bit tizzy (?); there was a sort of glare in the midrange that sounded weird to me.  I think the problem is that I've been listening to RS-1's/i's for so long I forget what other Grados sound like.  They had great detail retrieval and I feel for the money they are a great value. However I'd take the 325's over the 225's honestly now after hearing both.  The 325 may have a tiny bit of sibilance but it is standard Grado imo.  Also the vinyl headband feels terrible next to the stock leather one.  I preferred bowls on the 225i's over flats.
   
  2) I finally got to hear an RS-2i as well.  The fit and finish of this modern production pair was not quite as good as older Grados, if your dealer allows it I highly recommend seeing and hearing your pair before you buy it.  It probably doesn't help though that the RS-2i comes in the super cheap and sealed with a sticker paper pizza box rather than the slightly sturdier RS-1i cardboard box that has no seal.  The rs-2i have less bass than the rs-1 just as the fr graphs show. They also exhibited the midrange glare that I ran into with the 225i.  I couldn't decide if I preferred flats or bowls on the rs-2i's.  I quickly returned them and will now be waiting on a older buttoned rs-2 from Canada to arrive.  I'm hoping this one sounds different in a good way!
   
  3) Re-acquired RS-1's.  This pair isn't what I was expecting.  Once upon a time I got a pre-i model from a local friend with thick cable, it was buttonless and it sounded superb. I'm now fairly certain it was just an i model hiding in a non-i box.  At any rate I still contend if you're in the market for RS-1's today that you need to go for an RS-1i unless you're after the mellow and smooth sounding square rod classic pairs.  It's just crazy that to my ears I identify 3 different RS-1 sounds.  This pre-i model has the thin cable and for some weird reason is terminated factory 1/8" miniplug.  If I keep these I will re-terminate to 4-pin XLR.  This buttonless non i model doesn't sound as exciting as the i model or as smooth as the old model, it sounded really boring IMO until I matched it with the right amplification...
   
  4) I took a big gamble and purchased a unmolested Melos SHA-1 off of eBay.  Well, it arrived and a cap had fallen off in transit so I got it professionally repaired with a local repair operation.  Luckily the repair went without a hitch and now it's working.  I purchased current production JJ 6922's to go with it as well.  For those of you who don't know Melos amps are super old school; I think they were some of the first "headphone amps" on the market in the 90's.  No seriously.  The circuit is some tube/ss hybrid and is a disaster to work on according to the many threads that I have read; there are design flaws and poor parts choices from what I can gather that make the amp a relatively risky investment.  Once upon a time I had a gorgeous Sha-Gold that was modified, I ended up having to sell it for money.
   
  The SHA-1 in comparison seems to have much less parts in the circuit, as well as weighing probably half as much as the gold.  The face is quite spartan and doesn't have the lighted vintage analog meter.  At any rate I hope that I don't need to get this thing worked on; upgrades are possible but as blackgates are no longer in production a lot of the botique parts recommended from yore must be substituted.
   
  Sonically with hd600's the amp doesn't sound as tight as a solid state amp, especially in the bass department.  I plugged in the buttonless RS-1 non i and I could instantly tell I was listening to the RS-1's as they were meant to be heard.  The midrange sparkle and fleshed out full bodied bass finally appeared.   Seems the "vintage" models aren't too shabby after all, but seem to be pickier with amplification.  I guess just like the RA-1, a less than stellar design (or measurements), doesn't necessarily mean it will sound bad with a Grado.  There's some magic at work here.
   
  I may sell this RS-1 if I like the incoming RS-2, then again I can never make up my mind so who knows.


----------



## parbaked

You are having WAY to much fun!


----------



## Awgd8

I am saving up for the PS500 , before xmas i will have one. This is the only
Grado that has the perfect blend of good bass, mids and highs and yet it does not pierce right through my eardrum. Given the fact that it is pricey, do you guys think this model is a lot easier to sell with less depreciation after a year?

I used to buy quality dslr lenses and spending a grand for a lens itself, but after 6 months or a year, i normally sold them with just a minor depreciation. It is like paying the rent fee which is the depreciation price. Sometimes better than renting it.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> I am saving up for the PS500 , before xmas i will have one. This is the only
> Grado that has the perfect blend of good bass, mids and highs and yet it does not pierce right through my eardrum. Given the fact that it is pricey, do you guys think this model is a lot easier to sell with less depreciation after a year?
> I used to buy quality dslr lenses and spending a grand for a lens itself, but after 6 months or a year, i normally sold them with just a minor depreciation. It is like paying the rent fee which is the depreciation price. Sometimes better than renting it.


 
   
   
  Why are you already planning to sell it? lol  
   
  I think you're making a great choice...as many of us agree, that price point is where arguably the two best Grado phones sit - the PS500s and the RS-1s. The 500s are my favorite headphone.


----------



## obobskivich

On the cleaning pads thing, it shouldn't impact the sound unless you manage to crush them flat while cleaning them. I haven't noticed any massive change with the RS-1 as the pads broke in, just that I can wear them for 6-7 hours now with no issue. Just like I could with the SR-225 after those broke in. 



mr.sneis said:


> Just wanted to share my recent experiences in Grado land from these past few weeks.




Sweet! Also, you have the ESP/950 listed twice in your signature - 



> 1) Finally got to hear 225i's.  They impressed me at first but the more I listened to them I felt like they were a bit tizzy (?); there was a sort of glare in the midrange that sounded weird to me.  I think the problem is that I've been listening to RS-1's/i's for so long I forget what other Grados sound like.  They had great detail retrieval and I feel for the money they are a great value. However I'd take the 325's over the 225's honestly now after hearing both.  The 325 may have a tiny bit of sibilance but it is standard Grado imo.  Also the vinyl headband feels terrible next to the stock leather one.  I preferred bowls on the 225i's over flats.




Can you, or someone, expand on "glare" for me? I've never quite figured out what people mean by it. But I'd agree that the 225 are not up to the RS par. And +5000 on the headband. Seriously. It looks inconsequential in specs and pictures, but in-hand and on-head, it's worth it. 



> 2) I finally got to hear an RS-2i as well.  The fit and finish of this modern production pair was not quite as good as older Grados, if your dealer allows it I highly recommend seeing and hearing your pair before you buy it.  It probably doesn't help though that the RS-2i comes in the super cheap and sealed with a sticker paper pizza box rather than the slightly sturdier RS-1i cardboard box that has no seal.  The rs-2i have less bass than the rs-1 just as the fr graphs show. They also exhibited the midrange glare that I ran into with the 225i.  I couldn't decide if I preferred flats or bowls on the rs-2i's.  I quickly returned them and will now be waiting on a older buttoned rs-2 from Canada to arrive.  I'm hoping this one sounds different in a good way!




So you would say the RS-2i are a "pass"? 




> 3) Re-acquired RS-1's.  This pair isn't what I was expecting.  Once upon a time I got a pre-i model from a local friend with thick cable, it was buttonless and it sounded superb. I'm now fairly certain it was just an i model hiding in a non-i box.  At any rate I still contend if you're in the market for RS-1's today that you need to go for an RS-1i unless you're after the mellow and smooth sounding square rod classic pairs.  It's just crazy that to my ears I identify 3 different RS-1 sounds.  This pre-i model has the thin cable and for some weird reason is terminated factory 1/8" miniplug.  If I keep these I will re-terminate to 4-pin XLR.  This buttonless non i model doesn't sound as exciting as the i model or as smooth as the old model, it sounded really boring IMO until I matched it with the right amplification...




Few thoughts: 

The termination may be factory, remember that Grado will recable their headphones for customers for a very minor fee, with whatever the customer wants, or however the customer wants. So it's entirely plausible that someone requested them 1/8" terminated or otherwise had them customized. 

Very neat on the sound comparisons! 



> 4) I took a big gamble and purchased a unmolested Melos SHA-1 off of eBay.  Well, it arrived and a cap had fallen off in transit so I got it professionally repaired with a local repair operation.  Luckily the repair went without a hitch and now it's working.  I purchased current production JJ 6922's to go with it as well.  For those of you who don't know Melos amps are super old school; I think they were some of the first "headphone amps" on the market in the 90's.  No seriously.  The circuit is some tube/ss hybrid and is a disaster to work on according to the many threads that I have read; there are design flaws and poor parts choices from what I can gather that make the amp a relatively risky investment.  Once upon a time I had a gorgeous Sha-Gold that was modified, I ended up having to sell it for money.




My understanding (and feel free to take this with salt), is that Melos produced the SHA line as preamps (I know there are Melos power amps that look cosmetically similar), and they just happened to be super duper as headamps too. But this might be somewhat off. 



> Sonically with hd600's the amp doesn't sound as tight as a solid state amp, especially in the bass department.  I plugged in the buttonless RS-1 non i and I could instantly tell I was listening to the RS-1's as they were meant to be heard.  The midrange sparkle and fleshed out full bodied bass finally appeared.   Seems the "vintage" models aren't too shabby after all, but seem to be pickier with amplification.  I guess just like the RA-1, a less than stellar design (or measurements), doesn't necessarily mean it will sound bad with a Grado.  There's some magic at work here.
> 
> I may sell this RS-1 if I like the incoming RS-2, then again I can never make up my mind so who knows.




You're making me reconsider the RA-1 man. 



focker said:


> Why are you already planning to sell it? lol




Seriously. :confused_face_2:

Anyways, Grados tend to hold their value better than most other cans because of the fixed MAP more than anything, but in no way is any of this stuff an investment. It's toys.


----------



## Awgd8

focker said:


> Why are you already planning to sell it? lol
> 
> I think you're making a great choice...as many of us agree, that price point is where arguably the two best Grado phones sit - the PS500s and the RS-1s. The 500s are my favorite headphone.




A year from now the PS500 is just an average cans. I would like to recycle my stuff and fund for a better one .... .


----------



## Mr.Sneis

Obobs:
   
  Nice catch on my typo in my sig!  I never even noticed, probably been like that for a while now.
   
  As for this glare, I guess it's hard for me to put into words compared with how my brain perceives it.  It's not sibilance.  I've heard others refer to it as shoutiness - you could say it leads to increased listener fatigue.  In the mids they get so pronounced in the 225i and the rs-2i which was obvious to my ears and it's as if they are over exaggerated and compressed together.  The sound is literally tizzy to me.  I'd say it's there in the RS-1 but to a much lesser degree it seems and which bothers me less.
  
  My guess is if someone never heard the RS-1(i) compared to the 225i or rs-2i they wouldn't even know it.


----------



## obobskivich

awgd8 said:


> A year from now the PS500 is just an average cans. I would like to recycle my stuff and fund for a better one .... .




You're going about this, and thinking about it, in entirely the wrong way. Truly. This isn't "computer hardware" where you have to upgrade every six months to hang with the cool kids. 



mr.sneis said:


> Obobs:
> 
> Nice catch on my typo in my sig!  I never even noticed, probably been like that for a while now.




Oh I would've left it - they're worth naming twice! 



> As for this glare, I guess it's hard for me to put into words compared with how my brain perceives it.  It's not sibilance.  I've heard others refer to it as shoutiness - you could say it leads to increased listener fatigue.  In the mids they get so pronounced in the 225i and the rs-2i which was obvious to my ears and it's as if they are over exaggerated and compressed together.  The sound is literally tizzy to me.  I'd say it's there in the RS-1 but to a much lesser degree it seems and which bothers me less.
> 
> 
> My guess is if someone never heard the RS-1(i) compared to the 225i or rs-2i they wouldn't even know it.




See I look at shoutiness as that "klaxon in a box canyon" effect - too much decay. The 50 Cent headphones exhibit this on their upper treble. But I don't think any Grado fits into that effect. Tizzy would be "zingy" or "twangy" up top, like the T70. And again, I don't think any Grado fits into that (I don't think Grado headphones are "grainy and aggressive" like people continually assert though, and yes I've heard other types of headphone lol). 

Over-exaggerated and compressed mids though, I could sort of understand that. And while it's admittedly been a while since I had the SR-225, I don't think they exhibited that effect. The HFI-2400 though, those might be a candidate for "glare" based on what you're describing. Thoughts? (Watch, you probably haven't heard that headphone).


----------



## Mr.Sneis

Directly A-B-ing each headphone was probably also attribute to the effect as well. 
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/3240#post_8446513
   
  Here's a mod to help reduce it.  Ironically devouringone3 (from that same page) has a familiar avatar.  I guess we have a lot of Trekkies on HF.


----------



## obobskivich

mr.sneis said:


> Directly A-B-ing each headphone was probably also attribute to the effect as well.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/3240#post_8446513
> 
> Here's a mod to help reduce it.  Ironically devouringone3 (from that same page) has a familiar avatar.  I guess we have a lot of Trekkies on HF.




I've read about that mod peripherally before, I also vaguely remember it starting a flamewar (but then again, what doesn't these days?). I'm certainly not about to start chopping to "fix" a problem I'm not even aware of having... 

IMO, the RS-1 midrange is about as tonally correct as you can get without becoming too unforgiving or too dry. The SR-225 got close to that for less than half the price. The whole "cupped hands shoutyness" is something I have never noted or experienced with any Grado - so either *all* of my headphones have this same feature, I'm doing it wrong, or I don't know what. :confused_face:

There are some headphones I would lump into a category of having that feature, they're all closed-back though. 

I'm not calling you a liar for your impressions, I'm just not aware of what people are specifically trying to point out. h34r:


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> I've read about that mod peripherally before, I also vaguely remember it starting a flamewar (but then again, what doesn't these days?). I'm certainly not about to start chopping to "fix" a problem I'm not even aware of having...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'm not surprised to see words like, ''glare'' or ''shoutyness'',to descibe the sound of Grado headphones,or any other brand for that matter,simply because we all hear differently,we all have different sound systems,and finally,we all have different tastes,so,one man's shoutyness,is another man's midrange presence.
   
  My two cents.


----------



## obobskivich

stacker45 said:


> I'm not surprised to see words like, ''glare'' or ''shoutyness'',to descibe the sound of Grado headphones,or any other brand for that matter,simply because we all hear differently,we all have different sound systems,and finally,we all have different tastes,*so,one man's midrange presence,is another man's shoutyness.*






Very likely what it is too. I can certainly understand when people dislike Grados, despite finding them very natural myself; so it should follow that there will different interpretations of what they do outside of that "hate/love" dichotomy as well.


----------



## myears

where are you all?


----------



## myears

Quote: 





> Very likely what it is too. I can certainly understand when people dislike Grados, despite finding them very natural myself; so it should follow that there will different interpretations of what they do outside of that "hate/love" dichotomy as well.


 
   
  I have a problem that I've never had another 'good'  headphone other than Grados. I did try some others like B&W and Bose  in shops and some sonys froma friend but i'm looking forward to test another decent headphone like audio technica, akg and the likes for a long period...


----------



## parbaked

Sorry, I was listening to some music...


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Sorry, I was listening to some music...


 
  +1


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Sorry, I was listening to some music...


 
  Are those custom wood-housed Magnums on the top right!?

 If so, PLEASE tell me how they sound, along with the driver version! I've been torn between buying a used RS2i and just diving into a wood Magnum V4 purchase...but I don't know the sonic differences so much, and have no way of testing out the Magnums without just buying them. And there's no return policy for custom headphones, as far as I know!


----------



## Focker

Got the call today that my GS1ks arrived, so planning to go on Friday before work to audition and, hopefully, bring them home. Will report back after work on Friday with some impressions.


----------



## talisman42

Quote: 





focker said:


> Got the call today that my GS1ks arrived, so planning to go on Friday before work to audition and, hopefully, bring them home. Will report back after work on Friday with some impressions.


----------



## zeinharis

Quote: 





focker said:


> Got the call today that my GS1ks arrived, so planning to go on Friday before work to audition and, hopefully, bring them home. Will report back after work on Friday with some impressions.


 
   
  Waiting for the impressions


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





zeinharis said:


> Waiting for the impressions


 
  love the avatar LOL


----------



## obobskivich

myears said:


> I have a problem that I've never had another 'good'  headphone other than Grados. I did try some others like B&W and Bose  in shops and some sonys froma friend but i'm looking forward to test another decent headphone like audio technica, akg and the likes for a long period...




Personally I would pass on a lot of the Audio-Technica headphones - the only ones I've ever really liked are the ESW9. 

If you're happy with Grado, stick with it. There's nothing else quite like them. 



parbaked said:


> Sorry, I was listening to some music...




mmmm, listening to music.



focker said:


> Got the call today that my GS1ks arrived, so planning to go on Friday before work to audition and, hopefully, bring them home. Will report back after work on Friday with some impressions.




Indeed you will. If you know what's good for you. :tongue_smile:




focker said:


> love the avatar LOL




+1.


----------



## Awgd8

I auditioned The PS1000 before together with the PS500. I find the PS1000 is huge in comparison to the PS500. Soundstage is better , but it looks weird on my medium size head.
This is basically a home headphone. 

PS500 is great enough and for $500 diference in price against the PS1000, I am pretty sure it is a steal!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Indeed you will. If you know what's good for you.


 
   
  LOL....there's a rumor going around that I got them today


----------



## asmoday

focker said:


> LOL....there's a rumor going around that I got them today h34r:




Any truth to this vicious rumor?


----------



## obobskivich

awgd8 said:


> I auditioned The PS1000 before together with the PS500. I find the PS1000 is huge in comparison to the PS500. Soundstage is better , but it looks weird on my medium size head.
> This is basically a home headphone.
> PS500 is great enough and for *$500 diference in price against the PS1000*, I am pretty sure it is a steal!




$500? Try $1100. 



asmoday said:


> Any truth to this vicious rumor?




I wonder...


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> Are those custom wood-housed Magnums on the top right!?
> 
> If so, PLEASE tell me how they sound, along with the driver version! I've been torn between buying a used RS2i and just diving into a wood Magnum V4 purchase...but I don't know the sonic differences so much, and have no way of testing out the Magnums without just buying them. And there's no return policy for custom headphones, as far as I know!


 
  They are liberated 225i drivers mounted in Martin Custom Audio redwood cups and recabled with nucleotide wide bandwidth cable. Nice thing about the MCA cups is they are one piece as opposed to two cups glued together. They sound much better (more full, larger soundstage, more detail, tighter bass) than the 225i or MS2 that I own.  I think them close to the RS1i and RS2i. Martin will build with either Magnums or Grados and he says good things about the Magnums. 
   

   
  I was more interested in the Magnums when he was mounting them in those lovely metal inner cups _almost_ like HP1/2/3, especially if you got the full mod with metal gimbals. 
  Nice:
   

   
  I can't comment on buying just Magnum drivers compared to modding a pair of Grados. 
  Though YOU should probably mod 60 or 125, not 225, lol...


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





asmoday said:


> Any truth to this vicious rumor?


 
   
  As a matter of fact there is! 
   
  So I had a pretty good time today out at the ol' B&M shop. It was far more involved visit than I expected and a total blast. I was really happy to see that the official Grado dealer here in Atlanta (north of Atlanta, actually) is the same as the new Magnepan dealer. I had a really good relationship with the former Maggie dealer and when they closed up shop I was truly bummed. The new place, Audio Alternative (Lilburn, GA) is a great location for Grado fans to visit. I usually buy most of my headphones from Amazon, but with Grados I'm only going to buy them locally from now on. So anyway, I had actually worked out a trade-in of an amp I didn't have much use for anymore. It was very, very tough to part with it since it's been 1/2 of the backbone of my Magnepan system for several years, but I figured I'd get more use out of the Grado upgrade than I would the amp sitting around. The owner is very flexible and down to earth, and as long as the deal makes sense to him he's willing to work something out. I'm not used to that, so it was a really nice experience. 
   
  Anyway, the Grados did come home with me, but before I left there I was treated to some tunes on both their main analog rig, as well as their wireless iPad/mini-Mac system, which was truly amazing. This was the first time I had handled an iPad and I was thoroughly impressed with the build of the thing, in addition to how well they had the "remote" app working. I use the remote app at home, but theirs was much more involved. I got to listen to the top of the line Vandersteen speakers, which were very nice. I didn't have a lot of time to hang out, unfortunately, but I got a nice little listening session in and truly enjoyed it. I can't wait to go back and give the new Maggie 3.7s a listen. 
   
  Okay, so the Grados...the big question...are they even more amazing and awesome than my current king of the hill headphone, my beloved PS500s? So far I'm sorry to report that they have not overtaken the top spot. As of right now, after only a few hours of break-in, I'd rank them as a tie for #2 with my T1s, with the 500s still the king. So why did I bring them home? Cause they're awesome! lol  I like the larger sound stage and I think they are different enough from the 500s that both will be able to co-exist in my little headphone collection. Now, that being said, I haven't listened on my main rig yet....so this is just how I feel as of today. I need to stream some lossless files to my DAC and use both my LD amp and also my Meier, both with and without the tube buffer fired up. So I guess you could say it's not 100% fair evaluation yet. The only reason I say they haven't overtaken the 500s is because I'm pretty familiar with how the 500s sound on just my iPhone and Kindle Fire, which is how Im listening to the GS1ks. I HAVE heard people say that the GS1ks really need a nicer amp, so there's still plenty of room for them to kick the 500s off the mountain, but as of now they fall a little short. 
   
  The first thing you notice is the weight. These things are feather light, just like the RS-1s. You'd just never guess how light they are from just looking at pics...it's really something to feel how little weight they have. The next thing I noticed was the pads. I think I'm in the minority here, but my favorite pads are the L-cush. I guess Im just more of an on-ear guy than I am an around ear. I'm not really sure why Im like this, but even though these are lighter I almost prefer the feel of the 500s on my head. The low end so far is quite nice....it doesn't really sound all that different from the PS500s to me. I expected it to be different, but it's pretty close. The sound stage is certainly larger. I've always felt that Grados have an airy presentation, which I love, but the GS1ks are a bit more distant, if that makes any sense. Imaging is on par with the 500s, which is good cause I've always liked Grado imaging...but the size of the sound stage is definitely wider and a tad deeper. They are brighter than the 500s, which is good cause I do like the brightness I had with the 325s. They dont approach that level of brightness, but they are brighter than the 500s. 
   
  I'm neither a believer nor a non-believer in burn in, so I'll let these things get some heavy use over the next several days so when I have a chance to fire up the main system when I'm back at my apartment this weekend, I'll be able to give a more critical listen. So far if someone asked me if these were worth nearly twice the price of the PS500s, I'd say probably no. Are they really enjoyable headphones that are a great addition to the Grado line? Yep, absolutely. But in terms of value, the 500s are it for me. I'll write a follow-up to this post this weekend and see if they respond to better quality amplification.


----------



## obobskivich

Awesome! 

I kind of oddly agree about the fit thing, in that I really like the bowl fit with the RS-1 or similar. The bagels are nice, but they feel...I don't know, less true to being Grado? :blink: *shrug*


----------



## asmoday

Thanks for the thorough initial impression. They sure sound like a nice headphone and its nice to know the PS500 stand up so well to them. 

Looking forward to the follow up.


----------



## Focker

I agree, Obob...it does feel less "Grado-y"...lol
   
  asmoday: I figured before I even heard these that they would have their work cut out for them...I've never been the sort of person who allows the newness aspect to confound my evaluation. I keep gear for a long, long time once I find what I'm looking for, so if something new - even a new Grado - is going to attempt regicide, they better bring it! 
   
  Something interesting just happened....I forgot that I had my Meier amp here at my friend's apartment. I just hooked them up via my mini-to-RCA cable (I dont like this cable, but all I have here) and the sound has already taken a step up. The Meier seems to actually be a very good match for these so far. I can't say that surprises me cause whatever Jan does to his amps just seems to work really, really well. Just listening to a 320kbps station on TuneIn sound damn good with the Meier....more thoughts to come later.


----------



## zeinharis

Hahahahaha.. Thanks I really love my avatar, anyway awesome review

So I guess the GS1k is back in the line of highend grado headphone series 

I wonder.. can the GS1k hold up against the PS1k?


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





focker said:


> I usually buy most of my headphones from Amazon, but with Grados I'm only going to buy them locally from now on.


 
  +1 SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL GRADO DEALER (note i say "dealer" not retailer. It is a drug, no?)
  ps - have fun with your comparison and keep us informed. I''m still stuck in the SR/RS phase and haven't gotten to the PS/GS. Maybe when I grow up...


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> +1 SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL GRADO DEALER (note i say "dealer" not retailer. It is a drug, no?)
> ps - have fun with your comparison and keep us informed. I''m still stuck in the SR/RS phase and haven't gotten to the PS/GS. Maybe when I grow up...


 
  i had great business dealing with Headphone.com(Headroom) as with many other people.
   
  my first non-retail headphone purchase of my Grado SR80i's
   
  they are a trusted site, as Grado's policy on online orders, warranty is not entitled if you buy from auction sites and various other sites, ebay, craigslist, Amazon is now on the list probably but email grado to check.
   
  Because the only closest local Dealer in my area (Virginia Beach) which is Digital Sound VA decided to move out of their former site and to a farther place -_-.
  __________________________
   
  speaking of GS, PS, RS, PS, and SR..
  i wonder about the MS series.
  the MS1 and Sr80i are both evenly priced matched, as one gives a chiller less fatiguing sound than the other(ms1)
  the other more upfront and coloured(SR80i)
  i just started to find out about the Alessandro series that some gradofans have been talking about.
   
  one thing i can say about the MS1 that i like the buttonless look.


----------



## Seanhammer

I'm currently sporting a Grado SR-60i as seen in my avatar photo. It is excellent for the type of music that I listen to (i.e. Porcupine Tree, Opeth, Devin Townsend, Cloudkicker), due to the synergy between these drivers and music with high gain. I cannot wait to start experimenting with some of the successors of this model to see what else I'm missing. I think I'll go ahead and jump to a 325i to compare the lower and higher end of the SR line.


----------



## zeinharis

I prefer the MS1i due to it's soundsign, having the same upfront midrange as SR80i's are but with less fatiguing treble


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





seanhammer said:


> I'm currently sporting a Grado SR-60i as seen in my avatar photo. It is excellent for the type of music that I listen to (i.e. Porcupine Tree, Opeth, Devin Townsend, Cloudkicker), due to the synergy between these drivers and music with high gain. I cannot wait to start experimenting with some of the successors of this model to see what else I'm missing. I think I'll go ahead and jump to a 325i to compare the lower and higher end of the SR line.


 
  The SR60i with L-Cush pads are a great value imo. If you haven't grabbed L-Cush yet, consider it. It improves sound by 20% to my ears, which is a great purchase at $20. Granted, your mileage my vary.
   
  Grados are also really fun to listen to at low volume!


----------



## Focker

Just had my first Grado moment on the GS1ks...
   
  Sir Willard White - "Lazy Bones"
   
  I don't know what is going on, but these have AMAZING synergy with the Meier amp, even with just the iPhone as my source. These may yet surpass the 500s, I'm not sure now....will report back this weekend.  This track sounds *stunning*


----------



## asmoday

focker said:


> Just had my first Grado moment on the GS1ks...
> 
> Sir Willard White - "Lazy Bones"
> 
> I don't know what is going on, but these have AMAZING synergy with the Meier amp, even with just the iPhone as my source. These may yet surpass the 500s, I'm not sure now....will report back this weekend.  This track sounds *stunning*




That's saying something knowing how much you think of the PS500's. 

OT - How did you wire the phone to the amp? 3.5mm to RCA thought the headphone jack or do they make a LOD to RCA? I been looking for the latter but have never found one.


----------



## talisman42

Quote: 





seanhammer said:


> I'm currently sporting a Grado SR-60i as seen in my avatar photo. It is excellent for the type of music that I listen to (i.e. Porcupine Tree, Opeth, Devin Townsend, Cloudkicker), due to the synergy between these drivers and music with high gain. I cannot wait to start experimenting with some of the successors of this model to see what else I'm missing. I think I'll go ahead and jump to a 325i to compare the lower and higher end of the SR line.


 
   
  There are many flavors of the 325... here's a *post *that clears things up a bit
   
_SR-325 in black plastic housing
 SR-325i in golden aluminum
 SR-325is in chrome/nickel
 SR-325is in satin_


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





pinoypogiman said:


> i wonder about the MS series.
> one thing i can say about the MS1 that i like the buttonless look.


 
  The Ms1 and Ms2 are both really nice and well worth considering. The MS1 is an especially good value.
  Alessandro might still have the old MS1 (pre "i") for $99, which would be the best gateway Grado deal around. I haven't heard the MS Pro. Everything is better unbuttoned!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





asmoday said:


> That's saying something knowing how much you think of the PS500's.
> OT - How did you wire the phone to the amp? 3.5mm to RCA thought the headphone jack or do they make a LOD to RCA? I been looking for the latter but have never found one.


 
   
  Today all I have is my mini-to-RCA cable....I have an ALO LOD-to-RCA cable at home that I want to bring over here....honestly, this is one cable I will honestly swear by. It's probably just the fact that it's bypassing the op-amp in the iPhone and using the LOD instead, which still uses the iPhones DAC either way, but this cable allows my iPod and iPhone to sound like a very high quality source. It was pricey, but it's very well built and I've gotten a ton of use out of it. 
   
  That's exactly why Im really surprised at what Im hearing now....I think I need to revise my view on these headphones early on, in that it's not just the PS1ks that you need a proper amp for....the GSks are the first Grados I've owned that do NOT sound even close to their best from a modest source. That's something I overlooked, but I'm glad that I have some gear here to play with. I think the ceiling on the GS1ks may be a fair bit higher than I thought, so this will get interesting. I'm very surprised at the sound I'm getting right now, though. I have a Jazz station on TuneIn radio streaming in 320kbps, coming out of the headphone jack on the iPhone with my mini2rca cable and into the Meier amp. 
   
  Let the fight begin!! lol
   
  PS: I still can't get over how light these are!!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





zeinharis said:


> Hahahahaha.. Thanks I really love my avatar, anyway awesome review
> So I guess the GS1k is back in the line of highend grado headphone series
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  As much as i like the GS1K,i still prefer the sound of the PS1K.


----------



## Focker

Guys, get this....I just looked up on the Vandersteen website to see which model speakers I was listening to today....I saw the ones that looked just like what I heard, and they were called the Model 7....these things retail for almost FIFTY GRAND!!!!  LOL  It's been forever since I looked at the Vandersteen line since I'm a Maggie guy more than anything, so I was shocked when I saw this!! It was great hearing a nice vinyl rig, though....just beautiful   If anyone is near Atlanta, this is a great place to head over and take a look at some gear....it was nice being back in a B&M shop again today....I really would hate to see them continue to become less prevalent. I love buying online, but being able to listen to and touch the gear in person is really a great way to spend an hour or two.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> As much as i like the GS1K,i still prefer the sound of the PS1K.


 
   
  Did you find that the GSks need an amp?? I'm really taken aback as to how much better they sound with the Meier. I know the PS1ks need one to sound their best, but I didn't even think that these would scale this much....and I haven't even given them the best source I have available yet.


----------



## parbaked

All good headphones benefit from a good (synergistic) amp and a good source. These discussions always seem to confuse the fact that Grados sound better than most other good headphones without good amplification. Nonetheless ALL Grados sound BETTER with better amplification. The fact that Grados sound better than HD600/HD650/K1000/LCD2/3 etc without good amplification doesn't mean Grados don't benefit from the right amp e.g. Melos, RA-1 (no haters), Blueberry Emotion+, Mapletree HD, DNASonnet, Blue Circle HPT etc. Also some great amps don't really work best with todays Grados e.g Bottlehead Crack/Smack other OTLs, Decware Zen even the Grado HPA-1/2. Bottom line a good, synergistic amp is always better than no amp!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> All good headphones benefit from a good (synergistic) amp and a good source. These discussions always seem to confuse the fact that Grados sound better than most other good headphones without good amplification. Nonetheless ALL Grados sound BETTER with better amplification. The fact that Grados sound better than HD600/HD650/K1000/LCD2/3 etc without good amplification doesn't mean Grados don't benefit from the right amp e.g. Melos, RA-1 (no haters), Blueberry Emotion+, Mapletree HD, DNASonnet, Blue Circle HPT etc. Also some great amps don't really work best with todays Grados e.g Bottlehead Crack/Smack other OTLs, Decware Zen even the Grado HPA-1/2. Bottom line a good, synergistic amp is always better than no amp!


 
   
  I agree, but that's not really what Im getting at. Every Grado I've owned until this point has been able to perform PRETTY close to their potential with modest sources....this is the first time I don't feel that way. I feel like the GS1ks leave a LOT on the table when not paired with a good amp. I don't know that I would really like these with just my Kindle Fire, whereas the 500s are great with the Kindle. I don't feel like I'm missing a ton without the amp with the 500s....but when I plugged these into the Meier they really jumped up a couple notches.


----------



## parbaked

Then the more relevant question may be how do they look on that sexy HP stand you got?


----------



## Focker

haha, not quite as nice as they'll look once I get some nickel plated roadblocks and gimbals from Martin Custom Audio!  And maybe a headband from headphone lounge


----------



## asmoday

focker said:


> .......these things retail for almost FIFTY GRAND!!!!  LOL




How many did you order  LOL


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





asmoday said:


> How many did you order
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  lol, can you imagine?


----------



## Focker

Anyone know how easy/hard it is to get the ear cups out of the gimbals on the GS1ks? The gimbal is a full circle so it doesn't pull apart at all. Are the little pins on the side glued/screwed/other?


----------



## Valicious

Grado RA-1 or Little Dot MKV?  I have the 325i right now, but I want to eventually get a Full Woody Jacket with Magnum V4 drivers.  I mostly listen to rock, punk, symphonic metal, and visual kei.


----------



## obobskivich

pinoypogiman said:


> i had great business dealing with Headphone.com(Headroom) as with many other people.
> 
> my first non-retail headphone purchase of my Grado SR80i's
> 
> they are a trusted site, as Grado's policy on online orders, warranty is not entitled if you buy from auction sites and various other sites, ebay, craigslist, Amazon is now on the list probably but email grado to check.




My understanding is that Amazon neither directly sells Grado, nor is an authorized dealer. Authorized online retailers that I know of include:

J&R
GoodCans
Headroom
ListenUp

Of those, J&R is my preferential pick. 



talisman42 said:


> There are many flavors of the 325... here's a *post* that clears things up a bit
> 
> _SR-325 in black plastic housing
> 
> ...




That list was corrected - the plastic 325 are likely not real, and parbaked showed us his gorgeous black aluminum 325. There are, however, black plastic SR-300s. 



focker said:


> Anyone know how easy/hard it is to get the ear cups out of the gimbals on the GS1ks? The gimbal is a full circle so it doesn't pull apart at all. Are the little pins on the side glued/screwed/other?




No idea, never thought to myself "let's rip apart my RS-1" lol (the GS1k uses the same metal gimbals). The Gilmore site didn't have any tips on removing the metal gimbals (they had it for the plastic ones :rolleyes. I'm guessing that Martin Custom Audio can probably do that for you, but beyond that I have no idea. Maybe get a flashlight out and look in the through the back - it was put together with the wood as one piece, so it can come apart. It's just a question of doing it without destroying the wood. h34r:


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> No idea, never thought to myself "let's rip apart my RS-1" lol (the GS1k uses the same metal gimbals). The Gilmore site didn't have any tips on removing the metal gimbals (they had it for the plastic ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  If it's not a simple process I'll probably just leave it be and upgrade just the headband....would be nice to have some of those beautiful roadblacks and gimbals from MCA though!


----------



## Boss429

Congrats Focker, sounds like those must be some sweet sound coming from those GS-1000's.


----------



## obobskivich

focker said:


> If it's not a simple process I'll probably just leave it be and upgrade just the headband....would be nice to have some of those beautiful roadblacks and gimbals from MCA though!




Can't you replace the locks without replacing the rods?


----------



## cel4145

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> My understanding is that Amazon neither directly sells Grado, nor is an authorized dealer.


 
   
  I got my Grados fulfilled by Amazon from 4ourEars who claims to be an authorized dealer (I didn't check).


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Can't you replace the locks without replacing the rods?


 
   
  If I can get the rod caps off I probably could...hopefully someone has experience with them cause I'm not going to experiment lol


----------



## Boss429

Quote: 





focker said:


> If I can get the rod caps off I probably could...hopefully someone has experience with them cause I'm not going to experiment lol


 
   
  Where is you sense of adventure?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





boss429 said:


> Where is you sense of adventure?


 
   
  hey man, replacing the headband, roadblocks and gimbals is as adventurous as I get!! lol  Taking apart the GS1ks is a bit outside of my comfort zone


----------



## Boss429

Actually probably more adventurous than me with that much. I was going to replace the headband on my SR80i so I decided to see how hard it was to get the band out. When it came to twisting the plastic pieces they seemed a little more attached then the pressure I wanted to twist with. So I quit there and decided the stock headband was good enough.


----------



## Mr.Sneis

Quote: 





focker said:


> If I can get the rod caps off I probably could...hopefully someone has experience with them cause I'm not going to experiment lol


 
   
  Pour a filled cup of boiling water and stick just the rod tip in the water for a few seconds.  When you take it out you should be able to slip off the caps very easily.
   
   
  Quote: 





boss429 said:


> Actually probably more adventurous than me with that much. I was going to replace the headband on my SR80i so I decided to see how hard it was to get the band out. When it came to twisting the plastic pieces they seemed a little more attached then the pressure I wanted to twist with. So I quit there and decided the stock headband was good enough.


 
   
  The headband is pretty much held on by glue and tight tolerances between the band and the plastic.  I have a hunch the right side is held in more strongly than the left side (you can see the blocks aren't exactly identical) so stick with the left side block.  As long as you can break the glue it's really easy to remove the headband.  Looking at it closely and having experienced this happening unintentionally, as long as you're smart about it, I have a hard time seeing how one could mess it up and break something without exerting extreme force or using hand tools (which are completely unnecessary).


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





boss429 said:


> Actually probably more adventurous than me with that much. I was going to replace the headband on my SR80i so I decided to see how hard it was to get the band out. When it came to twisting the plastic pieces they seemed a little more attached then the pressure I wanted to twist with. So I quit there and decided the stock headband was good enough.


 
   
  That's exactly why I want to get Martin's roadblocks. If you do a regular headband replacement with the stock grados, you have to either stick it back into the block and just hope it stays, or you have to glue it. Martin's roadblocks have two tiny screws that maintain friction on the headband and keep it in place. I like that much better. I wish I liked the look or Martin's headbands more, though....I think I want the Onyx from headphone lounge....that headband looks great


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





focker said:


> Taking apart the GS1ks is a bit outside of my comfort zone


 
  Best done late at night while well lubricated!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Best done late at night while well lubricated!


 
   
  lol, no doubt


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





focker said:


> That's exactly why I want to get Martin's roadblocks. If you do a regular headband replacement with the stock grados, you have to either stick it back into the block and just hope it stays, or you have to glue it. Martin's roadblocks have two tiny screws that maintain friction on the headband and keep it in place. I like that much better. I wish I liked the look or Martin's headbands more, though....I think I want the Onyx from headphone lounge....that headband looks great


 
  Martin received his rod blocks and gimbals separately. He started with wood gimbals and rod blocks but that was too much work. He then contracted out first for metal gimbals and soon after metal rod blocks. The first gimbals one just slid into the plastic rod blocks, like Symphones and Headphile. As such he might sell you just two rod blocks, which you can use with your existing gimbals and headband. 
  Martin is a genius on a wood lathe more so than with leather IMO. I got the Onyx and it's really nice. Not sure I'd want the plusher Manta.
  Ask Martin for rod blocks. That would be a sweet upgrade for RS1 too!


----------



## Focker

Why the hell am I calling them roadblocks? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  That might be the way to go, cause my real motivation is to have a more secure fit for the headband....I don't mind keeping the stock gimbals in place...that might be the best way to go for sure. 
   
  It looks like his ROD blocks also have a screw assembly to secure the rods from sliding up and down, as well...that's perfect, cuase I will admit that does get to be annoying with my Grados. They always stay in place once they're on my head, but when I take them off and put them on the stands, they always lose their position. Securing them down a bit once I find a good fit is a nice touch.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





focker said:


> Why the hell am I calling them roadblocks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Zip ties are your friend. Get the smallest you can find and strap them on as tight as possible. Cheap, light and strong. The metal Grados are too heavy for the bushings and they eventually start to slip. Plastic and wood cups are lighter and hold out better. Another option are 1/8" set screw collars (Google is your friend) but with these you have to take off the rod tips. The zip ties are more simple and you can move them up and down easily but they keep their place when told to.
   
  Little black zip tie working hard...


----------



## Boss429

Quote: 





mr.sneis said:


> The headband is pretty much held on by glue and tight tolerances between the band and the plastic.  I have a hunch the right side is held in more strongly than the left side (you can see the blocks aren't exactly identical) so stick with the left side block.  As long as you can break the glue it's really easy to remove the headband.  Looking at it closely and having experienced this happening unintentionally, as long as you're smart about it, I have a hard time seeing how one could mess it up and break something without exerting extreme force or using hand tools (which are completely unnecessary).


 
   
  Thanks!
   
  I am not sure if I am going to do anything to the 80's now or not. I am thinking of upgrading to either the PS-500 or RS-1. I might just wait till I get them.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Zip ties are your friend. Get the smallest you can find and strap them on as tight as possible. Cheap, light and strong. The metal Grados are too heavy for the bushings and they eventually start to slip. Plastic and wood cups are lighter and hold out better. Another option are 1/8" set screw collars (Google is your friend) but with these you have to take off the rod tips. The zip ties are more simple and you can move them up and down easily but they keep their place when told to.
> 
> Little black zip tie working hard...


 
   
   
  How are the rod caps secured? Are the glued on? They seem to be on there pretty damn tight.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





focker said:


> How are the rod caps secured? Are the glued on? They seem to be on there pretty damn tight.


 
  I think heat shrunk, but just guessing. I get them off by just pulling them against the rod blocks until they pop off but then they are loose when you put them on so I dab a little glue stick so they stay on. i never tried hot water but that makes sense. I'd caution against warping or stretching them, so not too hot...


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> I think heat shrunk, but just guessing. I get them off by just pulling them against the rod blocks until they pop off but then they are loose when you put them on so I dab a little glue stick so they stay on. i never tried hot water but that makes sense. I'd caution against warping or stretching them, so not too hot...


 
   
  I wonder if Grado would send me another pair if I wrecked 'em trying to take them off.


----------



## Mr.Sneis

Quote: 





focker said:


> How are the rod caps secured? Are the glued on? They seem to be on there pretty damn tight.


 
  Glue.  Did you not see my post above?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





mr.sneis said:


> Glue.  Did you not see my post above?


 
   
  Nope, I sure didn't....thanks! I had asked Larry at Headphile in the meantime, and he confirmed they were glued on, as well. 
   
  Also, just heard back from Martin....he said it's not hard to remove the pins on the stock gimbals to release the cups by using pliers. I wouldn't really care about damaging the screws, as long as I dont muck up the wood.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





mr.sneis said:


> Pour a filled cup of boiling water and stick just the rod tip in the water for a few seconds.  When you take it out you should be able to slip off the caps very easily.
> 
> 
> 
> The headband is pretty much held on by glue and tight tolerances between the band and the plastic.  I have a hunch the right side is held in more strongly than the left side (you can see the blocks aren't exactly identical) so stick with the left side block.  As long as you can break the glue it's really easy to remove the headband.  Looking at it closely and having experienced this happening unintentionally, as long as you're smart about it, I have a hard time seeing how one could mess it up and break something without exerting extreme force or using hand tools (which are completely unnecessary).


 
  You actually didn't mention that the rod end caps are glued, just that you use boiling water to remove. We understand the rod blocks are glued to the metal headband, but when I pop off the caps I don't see any glue on mine.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





focker said:


> I wonder if Grado would send me another pair if I wrecked 'em trying to take them off.


 
  Yes, Grado will send you a "another pair" of GS1K if you wreck your end cap 
  Seriously they will send you new caps if you loose one.
  There are also lots of broken plastic gimbals around that still have end caps; or you can make your own out of heat shrink...


----------



## parbaked

I got a nice mod today for my Grados. MAD Super 2 w/ NOS GE 5 star tubes.
  Holy Cow, this improves bass more than sticky tack!
  Long time no tubes! It is going to be a good night!


----------



## desertblues

Quote: 





focker said:


> Just had my first Grado moment on the GS1ks...
> 
> Sir Willard White - "Lazy Bones"
> 
> I don't know what is going on, but these have AMAZING synergy with the Meier amp, even with just the iPhone as my source. These may yet surpass the 500s, I'm not sure now....will report back this weekend.  This track sounds *stunning*


 
   
  Just got caught up on recent posts on my favorite thread-Congrats on your GS1 acquisition! Sir Willard White, very cool. I bet you would enjoy the "John Coltrane with Johnny Hartman" album coming through that setup-another unique voice plus you get Trane!




  Quote: 





parbaked said:


> I got a nice mod today for my Grados. MAD Super 2 w/ NOS GE 5 star tubes.
> Holy Cow, this improves bass more than sticky tack!
> Long time no tubes! It is going to be a good night!


 
   
  Another great acquisition! Grados do indeed love the right tubes.


----------



## Mr.Sneis

parbaked said:


> You actually didn't mention that the rod end caps are glued, just that you use boiling water to remove. We understand the rod blocks are glued to the metal headband, but when I pop off the caps I don't see any glue on mine.




I guess it depends on the model but AFAIK they are all glued hence using hot water to soften the glue. Sometimes you can see the glue runoff a little bit around the bottom of the cap.


----------



## parbaked

The only ones I've had to pull off are pretty early models and had no glue...until I put some on


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





desertblues said:


> Just got caught up on recent posts on my favorite thread-Congrats on your GS1 acquisition! Sir Willard White, very cool. I bet you would enjoy the "John Coltrane with Johnny Hartman" album coming through that setup-another unique voice plus you get Trane!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  It's so different from op amps. more lush but less detail.


----------



## Focker

Just heard back from Grado...they said the screws on the GS1ks that hold the ear cups to the gimbals will unscrew, and they suggested I use rubber tipped pliers for the job. They also asked for a picture when I'm done. I love this company lol.


----------



## obobskivich

focker said:


> Just heard back from Grado...they said the screws on the GS1ks that hold the ear cups to the gimbals will unscrew, and they suggested I use rubber tipped pliers for the job. They also asked for a picture when I'm done. I love this company lol.




A picture of your "look mommy, I broke it edition GS-1000"  or a picture of your "big pimpin edition GS-1000" ?

Also, I'm gonna +1 Grado, and say we need pictures here too.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> A picture of your "look mommy, I broke it edition GS-1000"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  haha, could go either way, good point!


----------



## obobskivich

focker said:


> haha, could go either way, good point!




Either way, you could post pictures. I think as long as you go slow, do this in a clear and well-lit area (I'm thinking kitchen table, unless you have a workbench), and are gentle you should probably have no issues. Don't force anything, if something won't "give" that's when you back off and try another approach. This is just based on years of taking things apart and (mostly) being able to put them back together.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Either way, you could post pictures. I think as long as you go slow, do this in a clear and well-lit area (I'm thinking kitchen table, unless you have a workbench), and are gentle you should probably have no issues. Don't force anything, if something won't "give" that's when you back off and try another approach. This is just based on years of taking things apart and (mostly) being able to put them back together.


 
   
  I'll take that advice for sure...lol


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





focker said:


> Just heard back from Grado...they said the screws on the GS1ks that hold the ear cups to the gimbals will unscrew, and they suggested I use rubber tipped pliers for the job. They also asked for a picture when I'm done. I love this company lol.


 
  I would change your rod blocks and leave the gimbals alone.
  The metal Grado gimbals are really nice. It's the plastic rod blocks and bushings that are the last cheap component on the RS1 and up.
  I would buy the matching black rod blocks from MCA.
  Or if you want to pimp 'em get unfinished rod blocks from Martin, paint one red (R) and one black (L).
  If you break your gimbals messin' around; Grado has more...


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> I would change your rod blocks and leave the gimbals alone.
> The metal Grado gimbals are really nice. It's the plastic rod blocks and bushings that are the last cheap component on the RS1 and up.
> I would buy the matching black rod blocks from MCA.
> Or if you want to pimp 'em get unfinished rod blocks from Martin, paint one red (R) and one black (L).
> If you break your gimbals messin' around; Grado has more...


 
   
  wow, that's a lot of gimbals! And yeah, I'm liking the idea of just changing the rod blocks and the headband....I'll have to think about how much I like the nickel plated gimbals that Martin sells....so far those are my favorites.


----------



## obobskivich

Why red and black? Red and blue are the quasi-standardized colors for right and left, respectively. 

I think it looks cool on other headphones at least:


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Why red and black? Red and blue are the quasi-standardized colors for right and left, respectively.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  WWJD (what would Joe do?) me thinks red and black...


----------



## Towwers

Is there a great difference between the PS500 and the SR325is??


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





towwers said:


> Is there a great difference between the PS500 and the SR325is??


 
  Yes.
   
  Others (who own both) can answer it more accurately. But I have owned the SR325is and heard the PS500, and basically the PS500's mid-bass is really _there_. It makes the SR325is sound very V-shaped by comparison. Not only this, but the PS500's highs are less sharp than SR325is, but still with the Grado-like detail from what I remember.
   
  Edit: I'll add, I like both. But the PS500's mid-bass hump sounded unnaturally exaggerated to me. But, many people on this thread absolutely _love_ the PS500 and swear it sounds wonderfully natural. Different sources, different ears, different preferences, etc. You should try your darn-dest to audition both before making a decision.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





towwers said:


> Is there a great difference between the PS500 and the SR325is??


 
   
  For me, absolutely. To my ears, the 500s are damn near perfect. Not everyone will love them as much as I do, of course, but Id say if you like the 325s but feel like you're wanting a little more, the 500s will fill in those gaps. The 500s are also a great choice for those who want the highs to be a bit less bright. They don't sound quite like the graph, IMO, cause they still sound on the bright side of neutral to my ears, but not nearly as much as the 325s. 
   
  Biscuitz post is spot on.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





focker said:


> For me, absolutely. To my ears, the 500s are damn near perfect. Not everyone will love them as much as I do, of course, but Id say if you like the 325s but feel like you're wanting a little more, the 500s will fill in those gaps. The 500s are also a great choice for those who want the highs to be a bit less bright. They don't sound quite like the graph, IMO, cause they still sound on the bright side of neutral to my ears, but not nearly as much as the 325s.
> 
> Biscuitz post is spot on.


 
http://www.headphone.com/buildAGraph.php?graphID%5B0%5D=3331&graphID%5B1%5D=383&graphID%5B2%5D=&graphID%5B3%5D=&graphType=0&buttonSelection=Compare+Headphones
   
  I agree, the_ _highs on the PS500 _don't_ sound like the graph! I was fully expecting super dark, overly-polite highs when I listened to the PS500, because of this frequency graph. But the PS500 is nothing like that.
   
  Granted, I'd also say the SR325is doesn't have piercing highs like the graph might suggest and many posts on these forums might suggest. Graphs, and other people's opinions, are always to be taken with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> http://www.headphone.com/buildAGraph.php?graphID%5B0%5D=3331&graphID%5B1%5D=383&graphID%5B2%5D=&graphID%5B3%5D=&graphType=0&buttonSelection=Compare+Headphones
> 
> I agree, the_ _highs on the PS500 _don't_ sound like the graph! I was fully expecting super dark, overly-polite highs when I listened to the PS500, because of this frequency graph. But the PS500 is nothing like that.
> 
> Granted, I'd also say the SR325is doesn't have piercing highs like the graph might suggest and many posts on these forums might suggest. Graphs, and other people's opinions, are always to be taken with a pinch of salt.


 
   
  Amen to that...


----------



## myears

Quote: 





towwers said:


> Is there a great difference between the PS500 and the SR325is??


 
   
  By what is being said here and I believe it's quite accurate they're near perfection, the PS500s.
   
  I own the sr325 (like you), after almost 3 months listening to it I'm getting used to the brightness to the point I can listen to it for hours and hours, I love the details of the sound in classical and trip-hop-like music but can't wait to test the PS500.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





myears said:


> By what is being said here and I believe it's quite accurate they're near perfection, the PS500s.
> 
> I own the sr325 (like you), after almost 3 months listening to it I'm getting used to the brightness to the point I can listen to it for hours and hours, I love the details of the sound in classical and trip-hop-like music but can't wait to test the PS500.


 
   
  The amount of detail on these Grados is addicting...I have other headphones that are very detailed, such as the T1s and the AKG Q701s, but it's just not the same. Grados present the detail in this airy, ethereal way that just speaks to me. I always enjoy hearing about others who appreciate that aspect of them, as well.


----------



## Towwers

I see, I have no doubts now, I will buy myself a Grado PS500 as a Christmas present to myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I really love grado's sound signature, however, It is the most uncomfortable headphone I've ever put on my ears. Is there a way to increase the comfort of the headphone, without affecting the sound quality? like extra padding or something? I've seen in amazon a headband upgrade ( that has more cushion), but besides that, is there a way to make my future PS500 more comfortable?????????? 
   
  http://www.amazon.com/Replacement-Leatherette-Universal-Sennheiser-Beyerdynamic/dp/B00862522A/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1350178734&sr=8-13&keywords=grado+ps500


----------



## asmoday

While all I have is a lonely set of SR80i at this time and havent been around as much as bunch of other people. Here are my thoughts:
   
  I personally have never found comfort to be a issue but can see where it could be for some. You can wash the pads to soften them up and make them more comfortable. I have a extra set of pads for my 80i's. I washed the stock flats by hand with baby shampoo and was surprised how soft they got. You can also wash them in the washing machine from what I have read with no consequences as well using woolite and quite possibly others as well. My washing machine has seen better days and can be a little rough on clothing so I didnt chance using it. I just done it by hand. 
   
  For a headband, if I was going to get a different one I would definetly get the one of the ones from headphone lounge before I got anything else. I dont have one so I cant speak for its comfort but they sure look comfy and to me make Grado's look a lot better with such a minor thing. http://headphonelounge.com/products/grado-headbands/onyx-manta-headband/


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





towwers said:


> I see, I have no doubts now, I will buy myself a Grado PS500 as a Christmas present to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  shack hack mod.


----------



## Valicious

Do Grados play better with tube or sold state amps?
   
   
  How do the Magnum V4 drivers compare to cans like the 325i and other higher Grados?


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> The amount of detail on these Grados is addicting...I have other headphones that are very detailed, such as the T1s and the AKG Q701s, but it's just not the same. Grados present the detail in this airy, ethereal way that just speaks to me. I always enjoy hearing about others who appreciate that aspect of them, as well.


 
   
  The first Grados i have heard were the RS1's,on a Rega Apollo CD player,through an MG Head amp,at the time i owned the Senns HD-600,and i remember thinking,''Oh crap! i bought the wrong headphones'',the difference in the amount of details the RS1's were putting out compared to the HD-600 was not subtle,i mean,my jaw just dropped.
   
  By the way Focker,i love my PS1000 as much as you love your PS500,it's a good feeling when you appreciate what you have.


----------



## Towwers

Quote: 





asmoday said:


> While all I have is a lonely set of SR80i at this time and havent been around as much as bunch of other people. Here are my thoughts:
> 
> I personally have never found comfort to be a issue but can see where it could be for some. You can wash the pads to soften them up and make them more comfortable. I have a extra set of pads for my 80i's. I washed the stock flats by hand with baby shampoo and was surprised how soft they got. You can also wash them in the washing machine from what I have read with no consequences as well using woolite and quite possibly others as well. My washing machine has seen better days and can be a little rough on clothing so I didnt chance using it. I just done it by hand.
> 
> For a headband, if I was going to get a different one I would definetly get the one of the ones from headphone lounge before I got anything else. I dont have one so I cant speak for its comfort but they sure look comfy and to me make Grado's look a lot better with such a minor thing. http://headphonelounge.com/products/grado-headbands/onyx-manta-headband/


 

 Those headbands look NICE!!!!! but, i already bought the ugly cheap ones...


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> The first Grados i have heard were the RS1's,on a Rega Apollo CD player,through an MG Head amp,at the time i owned the Senns HD-600,and i remember thinking,''Oh crap! i bought the wrong headphones'',the difference in the amount of details the RS1's were putting out compared to the HD-600 was not subtle,i mean,my jaw just dropped.
> 
> By the way Focker,i love my PS1000 as much as you love your PS500,it's a good feeling when you appreciate what you have.


 
   
  Heck yeah, I can't tell you how fortunate I feel to have found the kind of sound that I love...I'll always be the type of person who wants to have different types of headphones around, but Grados just make me happy. AFter I get done finding out the full potential of the GS1ks, I'm going to turn my attention to the PS1ks and get a feel for what it is you love about them.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





valicious said:


> Do Grados play better with tube or sold state amps?
> 
> 
> How do the Magnum V4 drivers compare to cans like the 325i and other higher Grados?


 
  Amp selection is always preferential. But, from everything I've read, people love Grados with tubes. I've not heard the combination yet, but I do want to.
   
  Perhaps more than any other headphone right now, I want to hear a pair of Wood-housed Magnum V4's. I'd also love to hear some comparisons between Magnums and some of the higher end Grados.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> Heck yeah, I can't tell you how fortunate I feel to have found the kind of sound that I love...I'll always be the type of person who wants to have different types of headphones around, but Grados just make me happy. AFter I get done finding out the full potential of the GS1ks, I'm going to turn my attention to the PS1ks and get a feel for what it is you love about them.


 
   
  I hope you'll like the GS1k's as much as do your PS500s,but i wouldn't be surprised if you still end up prefering your PS500,i find that they have this hability to let us forget about them,and just get lost in the music,something my first gen GS1k's could never do as well as the 500's.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> Amp selection is always preferential. But, from everything I've read, people love Grados with tubes. I've not heard the combination yet, but I do want to.
> 
> Perhaps more than any other headphone right now, I want to hear a pair of Wood-housed Magnum V4's. I'd also love to hear some comparisons between Magnums and some of the higher end Grados.


 
  tubes...
   

   
  or op amps. It's all good!


----------



## fenderf4i

I have a Little Dot I+ on the way to get a small taste of tubes (hybrid). I can't wait to see how it is!

P.S. I LOVE my PS500. Very much.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I hope you'll like the GS1k's as much as do your PS500s,but i wouldn't be surprised if you still end up prefering your PS500,i find that they have this hability to let us forget about them,and just get lost in the music,something my first gen GS1k's could never do as well as the 500's.


 
   
  It wouldn't surprise me either...Im really interested to see how the GS1ks scale tomorrow when I clean up the source and let them show their stuff. It's a small negative for me that I can't expect ALMOST their best sound with just a Kindle or iPod, like I can with the 500s...but at the same time I like that there may be a higher ceiling on them in terms of their potential....so tomorrow I'll see how it pans out. I'm going to keep them regardless, but whether they overtake the 500s will be interesting.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





fenderf4i said:


> I have a Little Dot I+ on the way to get a small taste of tubes (hybrid). I can't wait to see how it is!
> P.S. I LOVE my PS500. Very much.


 
   
  That amp is a great pairing with the PS500s...after you have some time to play around with it, consider upgrading the tubes that come stock in the LD. Don't need to break the bank, but spending $50-100 on better tubes will make a difference.


----------



## fenderf4i

focker said:


> That amp is a great pairing with the PS500s...after you have some time to play around with it, consider upgrading the tubes that come stock in the LD. Don't need to break the bank, but spending $50-100 on better tubes will make a difference.




Which tubes do you like best in it so far?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





fenderf4i said:


> Which tubes do you like best in it so far?


 
   
  I trusted my tube guy, who has re-tubed hundreds of LD amps...he suggested I go with the AEG/Telefunkens, so I took his advice. Sounds great!


----------



## Bozoleclown

Quote: 





towwers said:


> I see, I have no doubts now, I will buy myself a Grado PS500 as a Christmas present to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Totally agreed about comfort (own the 325is)
  First thing I've done was put on a Beyer DT770 Headband, huge improvement as there's no more heavy pressure on top of the head
  As for the pads, tried the Sehh HD414 mod, small gain on comfort but decrease in SQ
  I got a washing advice, but I'm too lazy, so I've ordered a pair of G cush, will see how it's like


----------



## Towwers

Quote: 





bozoleclown said:


> Totally agreed about comfort (own the 325is)
> First thing I've done was put on a Beyer DT770 Headband, huge improvement as there's no more heavy pressure on top of the head
> As for the pads, tried the Sehh HD414 mod, small gain on comfort but decrease in SQ
> I got a washing advice, but I'm too lazy, so I've ordered a pair of G cush, will see how it's like


 
  I bought the same headband!! nice to know it´s effective, and I was looking at the G cush, but DAMN $45 for that? that´s one expensive piece of foam!


----------



## Bozoleclown

Quote: 





towwers said:


> I bought the same headband!! nice to know it´s effective, and I was looking at the G cush, but DAMN $45 for that? that´s one expensive piece of foam!


 
  Well it's indeed a steal, but don't complain too much, here in France it costs me 60 Euros which is more or less $78 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  No other way to try, if I don't like them I've got 7 days to send them back ...


----------



## HawaiiFi

New member here. I was just directed to this thread due to a post on another thread about what was on my head at the moment. I have some SR60 that I have had for a while and have done some light mods to. I tinkered around with them without even looking at the internet so It's kind of interesting to start researching what others have done to their Grados. I just naturally mess around with most everything I own trying to customize or mod for better performance, comfort, looks, or whatever. I just joined this forum so I'm not sure if I can post pics yet. I can't even figure out how to change my avatar on here?


----------



## parbaked

In case you haven't seen this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/560806/sr60-mod-part-ii
  Sorry for your wallet...


----------



## Holleyman

The X-Can V2 and V3s are also very good sound and as they are used, great value.  I picked up a V3 for peanuts and, upgraded the caps, rolled in new tubes and added a power supply.  Sounds amazing for a fraction of buying new.  My RS-2s and 325s sound great on this amp.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





towwers said:


> I bought the same headband!! nice to know it´s effective, and I was looking at the G cush, but DAMN $45 for that? that´s one expensive piece of foam!


 
  Here's my experience with G-Cush. It is _very_ comfortable! But, it changes the sound of your Grados fairly dramatically. In a negative way. Granted, it doesn't make the Grados un-listenable, but it just doesn't sound as good as L-Cush does.


----------



## myears

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> The first Grados i have heard were the RS1's,on a Rega Apollo CD player,through an MG Head amp,at the time i owned the Senns HD-600,and i remember thinking,''Oh crap! i bought the wrong headphones'',the difference in the amount of details the RS1's were putting out compared to the HD-600 was not subtle,i mean,my jaw just dropped.
> 
> By the way Focker,i love my PS1000 as much as you love your PS500,it's a good feeling when you appreciate what you have.


 
   
  Quote: 





focker said:


> The amount of detail on these Grados is addicting...I have other headphones that are very detailed, such as the T1s and the AKG Q701s, but it's just not the same. Grados present the detail in this airy, ethereal way that just speaks to me. I always enjoy hearing about others who appreciate that aspect of them, as well.


 
   
  yep, it's good to hear I'm not alone here, although I use a mere FiiO with mp3 files, it floats my boat in a way that I don't feel that need of taking it to a higher level. Anyway... I've been holding myself back, there is this store that sells some refurbished audio equipments right around the corner......


----------



## madbull

G-cush is the cush in GS1000??


----------



## Towwers

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> Here's my experience with G-Cush. It is _very_ comfortable! But, it changes the sound of your Grados fairly dramatically. In a negative way. Granted, it doesn't make the Grados un-listenable, but it just doesn't sound as good as L-Cush does.


 
  why......WHYYYYY!!!! I tried the cloth softening technique, but its the same.... well at least my cushions smell like lavender


----------



## obobskivich

madbull said:


> G-cush is the cush in GS1000??




Yes.

G-Cush = bagels.
L-Cush = bowls.
And if I remember correctly, the comfies are called C-Cush.


----------



## talisman42

Quote: 





towwers said:


> why......WHYYYYY!!!! I tried the cloth softening technique, but its the same.... well at least my cushions smell like lavender


 

 Maybe they were already soft - were they new?


----------



## madbull

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Yes.
> G-Cush = bagels.
> L-Cush = bowls.
> And if I remember correctly, the comfies are called C-Cush.


 
   
  Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Are the cushions interchangeable to all models?


----------



## zeinharis

Quote: 





madbull said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  The answer is yes


----------



## obobskivich

madbull said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Are the cushions interchangeable to all models?




As zeinharris said, yes they are.

That doesn't mean they *sound* good (or even the same) on all models. Personally I think L-Cush is best for all of the "on-ear" Grados, and leave G-Cush to the big'uns. The comfies are...the lesser of two evils.


----------



## Focker

Just in case anyone was considering it, I threw my bagels in with the wash tonight just like I did with my comfies and the bowls....just as in the first two cases, they came out great. Significan't increase in softeness after just the first round....good enough for me, but I'm sure they could soften up even more with another cycle. And yes, they went in the dryer, as well.


----------



## obobskivich

focker said:


> Just in case anyone was considering it, I threw my bagels in with the wash tonight just like I did with my comfies and the bowls....just as in the first two cases, they came out great. Significan't increase in softeness after just the first round....good enough for me, but I'm sure they could soften up even more with another cycle. And yes, they went in the dryer, as well.




They don't melt in the dryer? (I assume (perhaps wrongly) that they're a synthetic, like polyester, and would melt with heat).


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> They don't melt in the dryer? (I assume (perhaps wrongly) that they're a synthetic, like polyester, and would melt with heat).


 
   
  No sign of damage at all...no shrinkage. I put them in with other clothes and they came out great. I just used the dryer setting for "cottons", but I suppose if someone wants to be extra cautious they could use tumble dry or just air dry them. 
   
  BTW, I could swear Im noticing some break-in today...I probably have about 50 hrs on them (most of that isn't head time) since I've read a few posts that indicated these seem to sound better once they get some hours....I really didn't think I'd notice any difference but when I put them on tonight they really did sound better.


----------



## Bozoleclown

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> Here's my experience with G-Cush. It is _very_ comfortable! But, it changes the sound of your Grados fairly dramatically. In a negative way. Granted, it doesn't make the Grados un-listenable, but it just doesn't sound as good as L-Cush does.


 
  You were right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I've just received the G Cush and tried them for 5 minutes on my 325is, and it was just enough for me.
  Comfort is qui better (although ears are touching the drivers), but they just don't sound the way they should (at least the way I like them). Soundstage increased, but doesn't seem natural, the highs got harsh, and I lost all the "in your face" aspect, which I think is the highlight of these cans.
  I'll send them back to retailer tomorrow, and I'll try the wash thing (I guess I can live well with the lack of comfort regarding their sound quality)


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





bozoleclown said:


> You were right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  How long have you had your Grados? I honestly think it just takes some time to get used to the L-Cush pads. And by that, I don't mean to grow accustomed to being irritated, I mean your ears will actually get used to the material of the ear pads and after so much use it will become less uncomfortable. Even to the point where they are comfortable for hours at a time. This has been my experience, anyway.
   
  You probably have done so already, but if not, this is imperative: Gently bend the headband if you haven't done so. The idea is to relieve the clamping pressure. This, more than anything I think, will improve comfort. I bent mine quite a bit to the point where the ear pads rest very gently on my ears, and it is really quite comfortable. My head is quite big, so they'd probably fit very loose on most others' heads, but it's a simple fix as you can always gently bend it back inward.
   
  I've never tried washing mine to soften them up...I am curious though and may try it. I just never felt the need as I find the comfort manageable.


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> How long have you had your Grados? I honestly think it just takes some time to get used to the L-Cush pads. And by that, I don't mean to grow accustomed to being irritated, I mean your ears will actually get used to the material of the ear pads and after so much use it will become less uncomfortable. Even to the point where they are comfortable for hours at a time. This has been my experience, anyway.
> 
> You probably have done so already, but if not, this is imperative: Gently bend the headband if you haven't done so. The idea is to relieve the clamping pressure. This, more than anything I think, will improve comfort. I bent mine quite a bit to the point where the ear pads rest very gently on my ears, and it is really quite comfortable. My head is quite big, so they'd probably fit very loose on most others' heads, but it's a simple fix as you can always gently bend it back inward.
> 
> I've never tried washing mine to soften them up...I am curious though and may try it. I just never felt the need as I find the comfort manageable.


 
  For me they always created a pressure point on my ear that is only partially relieved by bending the headband/shack hack mod.


----------



## Bozoleclown

I've got them for about 1 and 1/2 months, but no I didn't really bend the headband, or maybe just too little (just add a DT770 but that relieves pressure on top of the head, not on the ears)
  I'll give this a try, thanks


----------



## parbaked

1. Bend (straighten) the headband so you have less pressure on your ears.
  2. Take two aspirin with a beer or glass of wine.
  3. ENJOY!


----------



## obobskivich

You could also upgrade to a lighter, woody model.


----------



## phillyfam

Thinking about upgrading from my 325i to the RS2.  Is it that much of a big jump?


----------



## Mr.Sneis

I'd recommend trying the rs-2 if possible before letting go of the 325's.  They're going to sound different enough that it's probably more based on preferences for you than better-ness.


----------



## desertblues

AH, the joys of computer upgrading! So I switched from a 24" iMac w/snow leopard to the latest 27" model w/mountain lion. First casualty was my Fiio E9 which apparantly fried when disconnected. I was mostly using it with speakers & sub woofer via rca outs-fortunately I was able to connect my Ibasso D7 to the speakers and they sound way better now and of course the headamp section is delightful with my Grados as always. Still, it's not like the E9 was old (bought it new about a year ago). It also appears I lost several albums during the iTunes library transfer, but I have them backed-up so not a big deal.


----------



## Holleyman

Why is it one or the other?  Settle for both.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

What sorta amp would you recommend for Grado SR80i.
   
  im suggesting on Headroom's Total Airhead and which btw is on a KILLER sale! it makes me cringe.
  im wondering though if 50$ for it plus shipping is worth it?
   
   
  what about Fiio amps? im not too tied into them.. but someone please shoot me a recommendation...
   
  im seeking under 100, at least under 50$ because money is my issue at the moment


----------



## myears

Quote: 





pinoypogiman said:


> what about Fiio amps? im not too tied into them.. but someone please shoot me a recommendation...


 
   

 I have the FiiO E10 (DAC/Amp), I can't see much of difference comparing it to pluging the sr80i directly in the notebook, sometimes my impression is that without this device the sr80i sounds better, but in fact I hardly notice any difference, what they do well is improving volume level, without changing the sound too much, it's always subjective though.
   
  I use the E10 mostly with the sr325i with the bass on, but for the sr80i it's not appropriate, the bass on.
   
  I would do a little more research before going for the FiiOs, but overal it seems to me that the E10 is a nice device for the price, if you need an amp for notebooks.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





holleyman said:


> Why is it one or the other?  Settle for both.


 
   
  "Both" is how I roll!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> You could also upgrade to a lighter, woody model.


 
   
  I fully agree. The woody Grados are ridiculously light. I was shocked at the RS-1s and now I'm shocked at the GS1ks....I thought my AKG Q701s were light! These things are like air.


----------



## asmoday

Quote: 





focker said:


> I fully agree. The woody Grados are ridiculously light. I was shocked at the RS-1s and now I'm shocked at the GS1ks....I thought my AKG Q701s were light! These things are like air.


 
   
  Thats saying something if there lighter than the 701's. I have always considered them the lightest headphone I have ever had on my head. When I had them I always worried I would forget they were on and get up and have them fall off my head and break while walking away. If I had a set of these I might have to put a bell on them to ding when I moved so I wouldnt forget to take them off when getting up.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





asmoday said:


> Thats saying something if there lighter than the 701's. I have always considered them the lightest headphone I have ever had on my head. When I had them I always worried I would forget they were on and get up and have them fall off my head and break while walking away. If I had a set of these I might have to put a bell on them to ding when I moved so I wouldnt forget to take them off when getting up.


 
   
  According to headphone.com's specs, the Qs are lighter, but I sure can't tell that they are by lifting them lol. 
   
  The RS1/RS2s are a tad lighter than the Qs, though.


----------



## Bozoleclown

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> 1. Bend (straighten) the headband so you have less pressure on your ears.
> 2. Take two aspirin with a beer or glass of wine.
> 3. ENJOY!


 
   
  Just did this yesterday (except for the aspirins), and it worked quite well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I just bend it a little, and in fact it seemed to work  the ear pressure was a little less painful, guess I'll have to go on that way
   
  Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> You could also upgrade to a lighter, woody model.


 
   
  Would love to buy the Rs1, but in Europe they're totally overpriced (at least 930 € which is about 1200 $, nearly twice the US price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  Got a friend going to New York in a few weeks, maybe I should ask him to buy there
   
  Anyway, is there a big gap between Rs1 and 325is ?


----------



## Kitarist

Does anyone have Original or New "model" Grado SR225 Earpads?
   
  I'm really interested in buying them so please just shoot me a pm or send me an email 
   
  Thanks!!!


----------



## Brooko

@ Bozoleclown
   
  If you can't quite afford RS1 yet - another option is to get a pair of Vibro cups from Headphone Lounge (http://headphonelounge.com/products/mahogany-grado-cups/) and woody your 325is.  I haven't heard the RS1i yet - so I have no idea how they compare - but I do like both the aesthetic and sonic changes it made to my own 325i.
   

   
   
  Note that mine are slightly different cups (made by Cabillas) - but the Vibros should give you a very similar transformation.


----------



## asmoday

Sweet headphones Brooko!!


----------



## talisman42

Quote: 





brooko said:


> @ Bozoleclown
> 
> If you can't quite afford RS1 yet - another option is to get a pair of Vibro cups from Headphone Lounge (http://headphonelounge.com/products/mahogany-grado-cups/) and woody your 325is.  I haven't heard the RS1i yet - so I have no idea how they compare - but I do like both the aesthetic and sonic changes it made to my own 325i.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yummy. Also, what are those cables?


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> How long have you had your Grados? I honestly think it just takes some time to get used to the L-Cush pads. And by that, I don't mean to grow accustomed to being irritated, I mean your ears will actually get used to the material of the ear pads and after so much use it will become less uncomfortable. Even to the point where they are comfortable for hours at a time. This has been my experience, anyway.
> 
> You probably have done so already, but if not, this is imperative: Gently bend the headband if you haven't done so. The idea is to relieve the clamping pressure. This, more than anything I think, will improve comfort. I bent mine quite a bit to the point where the ear pads rest very gently on my ears, and it is really quite comfortable. My head is quite big, so they'd probably fit very loose on most others' heads, but it's a simple fix as you can always gently bend it back inward.
> 
> I've never tried washing mine to soften them up...I am curious though and may try it. I just never felt the need as I find the comfort manageable.


 

 just butting in.
   
  when i first put them on, they are pretty light and comfortable(sr80i)
  i suppose thanks to the Comfies.
   
  i dont know what people say about them being uncomfortable. i mean they're comparable to the comfort of Koss Portapros.
  the only thing i can say that makes the can a tad bit heavier is the real thick 4 conductor cable.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

^if you can see it a bit, my Ears are imprinted on the foam after some considerable use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   
   
   
  Just some picture candy.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





pinoypogiman said:


> just butting in.
> 
> when i first put them on, they are pretty light and comfortable(sr80i)
> i suppose thanks to the Comfies.
> ...


 
  1. They are discussing the 325is which is heavier than your 80i due to metal cup and big cable.
  2. The thick on the 325is is cable is 8 conductors. the smaller cable on your 80i is 4 conductors
  3. The pads are different comfies vs bowls
   
  The 80i with comfies can be much more comfy to some than a 325is, especially with the new thick cable.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Do you make anyone feel happy when they see you with Grado headphones?
   
  it seems, living here in Virginia.
   
  it makes some people (ones who do know what Grado Headphones are) feel really happy to have them whisper loudly or to themselves "Grados.."
  though in my experience there has been 2 black men that has seen me with Grado Sr80i's and made quite a sight of them.
  like we share a common bond in having a good taste in Headphones.
   
  having the such succeeding idea of "Word-Of-Mouth" advertising undoubtedly working so well.
   
   
  as for the other majority. (mostly classmates in my classes) are either intrigued or just curious when they see the shining "The Prestige Series" and the "Sr80" button.
  makes them whisper "the Prestige series?" and actually touch the earcup to get a better view.
   
  and for some other classmates.. they get disappointed turning the earcup thinking its the popular Beats headphones.
  which brings my question, Why is it that quite a good amount of people see someone wearing headphones instinctively thought those people were wearing Beats?
  Thats happend to me, in school, in the Tram, etc.


----------



## FlavioWolff

People, I Currently own a SR325is. Rest of equipment is X-Fi Titanium HD (burr-brown PCM1724 DAC) and Schiit Asgard. 
  I absolutely LOVE my cans, but I am urging for an upgrade. Do you guys think the PS500 would be a real upgrade to the SR325is? I keep reading about it having bigger bass and a smoother overall response, but it keeps seeming like a sidegrade instead of an upgrade. What about the RS2/RS1s? I want new cans, and I want it to be Grado!
  I am sort of a basshead, so the bigger bass on the PS500 wouldnt be too much for me (I enjoy the DT990's subwoofer-like bass pretty  much  )
  Thank you in advance.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





flaviowolff said:


> People, I Currently own a SR325is. Rest of equipment is X-Fi Titanium HD (burr-brown PCM1724 DAC) and Schiit Asgard.
> I absolutely LOVE my cans, but I am urging for an upgrade. Do you guys think the PS500 would be a real upgrade to the SR325is? I keep reading about it having bigger bass and a smoother overall response, but it keeps seeming like a sidegrade instead of an upgrade. What about the RS2/RS1s? I want new cans, and I want it to be Grado!
> I am sort of a basshead, so the bigger bass on the PS500 wouldnt be too much for me (I enjoy the DT990's subwoofer-like bass pretty  much  )
> Thank you in advance.


 
  I wouldn't say the PS500's have sub-bass.  They have more mid-bass than the 325is and are smoother (duller?) on top.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





talisman42 said:


> Yummy. Also, what are those cables?


 
   
  Thanks.  The cable is a home-made one - just canare starquad mini with heatshrink.  It's a little bit stiff, but so much better than the stock Grado (not continually twisting).


----------



## obobskivich

focker said:


> I fully agree. The woody Grados are ridiculously light. I was shocked at the RS-1s and now I'm shocked at the GS1ks....I thought my AKG Q701s were light! These things are like air.







focker said:


> According to headphone.com's specs, the Qs are lighter, but I sure can't tell that they are by lifting them lol.
> 
> The RS1/RS2s are a tad lighter than the Qs, though.




From Grado and AKG specs, the RS-2 are the lightest Grado headphone made, and probably one of the lightest headphones currently on the market. The RS-1 are a tad heavier, but lighter than most other cans in their performance range. While the GSK spec heavier, they're also designed to distribute the pressure on your head extremely well - a lot like the ESP/950. Which contributes to them feeling very light. There are plenty of "light" headphones that don't do that, and feel like a brick, and plenty of heavy headphones that do this well, and feel like air. The RS-1/2 happen to both distribute the weight well AND weigh very little, so they're very easy to forget about on your head (I haven't gotten up from my chair with the RS-1 on yet, but almost). 




pinoypogiman said:


> Just some picture candy.




We have the same headphone stand, and for a moment I thought you'd snagged one of my pictures, but then I realized I've never owned the SR-80i, and I didn't have that stand when I had the SR-60. 

Protip: don't try painting that stand. 



pinoypogiman said:


> Do you make anyone feel happy when they see you with Grado headphones?
> 
> it seems, living here in Virginia.
> 
> ...




No idea, I think it's because Beats are so prevalent maybe, that they're beocming a "household name?" Like how people see my Sony PDP, and call it an "iPod" because they don't have a schema for PDPs as a genre, just for "iPod." I know when I used to take my SR-60s out on the town, they got some attention for sure. 




flaviowolff said:


> People, I Currently own a SR325is. Rest of equipment is X-Fi Titanium HD (burr-brown PCM1724 DAC) and Schiit Asgard.
> I absolutely LOVE my cans, but I am urging for an upgrade. Do you guys think the PS500 would be a real upgrade to the SR325is? I keep reading about it having bigger bass and a smoother overall response, but it keeps seeming like a sidegrade instead of an upgrade. What about the RS2/RS1s? I want new cans, and I want it to be Grado!
> I am sort of a basshead, so the bigger bass on the PS500 wouldnt be too much for me (I enjoy the DT990's subwoofer-like bass pretty  much  )
> Thank you in advance.




The RS-1 *are* smoother, but they're certainly not basshead cans. To me they're kind of bassy, but I consider the MDR-F1 fairly neutral/balanced; most people call them extremely thin. I don't like a lot of bass slam. 

The best analogy for the RS-1 that I've heard is Gwarmi's - that they're a very good approximation of what a very good pair of bookshelf speakers should sound like. Like something from Sonus Faber or NHT.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





flaviowolff said:


> People, I Currently own a SR325is. Rest of equipment is X-Fi Titanium HD (burr-brown PCM1724 DAC) and Schiit Asgard.
> I absolutely LOVE my cans, but I am urging for an upgrade. Do you guys think the PS500 would be a real upgrade to the SR325is? I keep reading about it having bigger bass and a smoother overall response, but it keeps seeming like a sidegrade instead of an upgrade. What about the RS2/RS1s? I want new cans, and I want it to be Grado!
> I am sort of a basshead, so the bigger bass on the PS500 wouldnt be too much for me (I enjoy the DT990's subwoofer-like bass pretty  much  )
> Thank you in advance.


 
   
   
  I loved the 325s, but the 500s were clearly better to my ears. I'm certain the same is true of the RS-1s. I don't think it would be a lateral move at all.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> While the GSK spec heavier, they're also designed to distribute the pressure on your head extremely well - a lot like the ESP/950. Which contributes to them feeling very light.





>


 
   
  They definitely do...I was comparing them to the Qs last night and they honestly do feel a hair lighter...it's really weird.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> We have the same headphone stand, and for a moment I thought you'd snagged one of my pictures, but then I realized I've never owned the SR-80i, and I didn't have that stand when I had the SR-60.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  haha, I got mine from Walmart, when i started gaining quite a collection of headphones. I've started thinking i need something to hold them, and i cannot nail the wall or i will ruin it.
  And i heard about the use of Banana stands!  they're really cheap but they look great to hang both bananas and headphones on them.
   
  i never thought about painting it before, as i would think ill be doing more damage than making it look good.
  besides, Did you try painting the stand?
  did it ruin its physical form or just into a drippy mess?
   
  otherwise if it was a drippy mess, then it probably needed some sanding done first.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





flaviowolff said:


> People, I Currently own a SR325is. Rest of equipment is X-Fi Titanium HD (burr-brown PCM1724 DAC) and Schiit Asgard.
> I absolutely LOVE my cans, but I am urging for an upgrade. Do you guys think the PS500 would be a real upgrade to the SR325is? I keep reading about it having bigger bass and a smoother overall response, but it keeps seeming like a sidegrade instead of an upgrade. What about the RS2/RS1s? I want new cans, and I want it to be Grado!
> I am sort of a basshead, so the bigger bass on the PS500 wouldnt be too much for me (I enjoy the DT990's subwoofer-like bass pretty  much  )
> Thank you in advance.


 
   
  I believe that the SR325is,and the PS500,represent the two extremes in the Grado line,so,if you like bass,you definately won't be dissapointed with the 500,especially if your sound system is on the bright side,it would compensate somewhat for the 500's slightly rolled off highs.


----------



## obobskivich

pinoypogiman said:


> haha, I got mine from Walmart, when i started gaining quite a collection of headphones. I've started thinking i need something to hold them, and i cannot nail the wall or i will ruin it.
> And i heard about the use of Banana stands!  they're really cheap but they look great to hang both bananas and headphones on them.
> 
> i never thought about painting it before, as i would think ill be doing more damage than making it look good.
> ...




Yes I tried painting one of them, it was a complete mess, and I just threw the whole thing out. The paint doesn't adhere to the finish (remember, this thing is dishwasher safe - it's "sealed" so it can be sanitized), if you sanded it down you'd ruin the finish and probably ruin the ability to throw it in the dishwasher (or the paint would come off after a few cycles, and ruin the dishwasher). So I just left well enough alone. It was a waste of some spray-paint and the ~$6 for the stand.


----------



## Holleyman

Yah, the metal gimbals have arrived for my SR-80is and SR-325is.... beautiful work Martin!
  Grado metal porn pics to follow....


----------



## waldoh74

So I am thinking of having some fun. I want to buy some Grado's and throw some vibro cups on them along with some of the silver ray cables from headphone lounge (headband too of course). I currently own some 325is and I adore them. What I am not sure about is whether or not I should get 60's 80's or 125's to mod. I have read about various differences in drivers when they are stock, but havent found much in terms of modded woodie sound quality. From what I have read there is not much difference between the 60's and 80's, but would the 120's be worth the investment? I would LIKE to use my G-cushes with these too, but I will settle for the L-cush. Source would be PC (FLAC) Asus STX and Cowon D3. I am toying too with the idea of a DAC/amp combo. Any thoughts? Considering RS1 as well maybe.


----------



## obobskivich

I would either get the SR-60 or the SR-225. The SR-80 and SR-125 would be improvements over the 60 (I haven't heard the 125, but reviews indicate this, and it would agree with my general impressions of the Grado line-up), but they aren't *huge* improvements, while the 225 gets you better wiring, driver matching, etc. If you just want the Grado drivers, the SR-60 are a good place to get them. I think the 225 would be the best source for a "high end" modded pair of cans.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





flaviowolff said:


> People, I Currently own a SR325is. Rest of equipment is X-Fi Titanium HD (burr-brown PCM1724 DAC) and Schiit Asgard.
> I absolutely LOVE my cans, but I am urging for an upgrade. Do you guys think the PS500 would be a real upgrade to the SR325is? I keep reading about it having bigger bass and a smoother overall response, but it keeps seeming like a sidegrade instead of an upgrade. What about the RS2/RS1s? I want new cans, and I want it to be Grado!
> I am sort of a basshead, so the bigger bass on the PS500 wouldnt be too much for me (I enjoy the DT990's subwoofer-like bass pretty  much  )
> Thank you in advance.


 
  PS500 is an upgrade to SR325is, and a bit of a sidegrade as well in the sense that the sound signature is a bit different. Reference Series feels like more of a linear upgrade from the SR325is though.
   
  PS500 has big mid-bass. DT990 also has big mid-bass. In fact the two headphones are somewhat similar in sound signature, except PS500 has better highs and is just far more enjoyable to listen to. All that said, I think the PS500's mid-bass is _too_ accentuated and sounds unbalanced to me, which I found distracting and is why I don't own them. It's also the same reason I didn't keep the DT990's, so keep that in mind. Many love the presentation.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





holleyman said:


> Yah, the metal gimbals have arrived for my SR-80is and SR-325is.... beautiful work Martin!
> Grado metal porn pics to follow....


 
  YES, please get those pics posted asap!!!!


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





waldoh74 said:


> So I am thinking of having some fun. I want to buy some Grado's and throw some vibro cups on them along with some of the silver ray cables from headphone lounge (headband too of course). I currently own some 325is and I adore them. What I am not sure about is whether or not I should get 60's 80's or 125's to mod. I have read about various differences in drivers when they are stock, but havent found much in terms of modded woodie sound quality. From what I have read there is not much difference between the 60's and 80's, but would the 120's be worth the investment? I would LIKE to use my G-cushes with these too, but I will settle for the L-cush. Source would be PC (FLAC) Asus STX and Cowon D3. I am toying too with the idea of a DAC/amp combo. Any thoughts? Considering RS1 as well maybe.


 
   
  If you're going to get the Vibro cups anyway - why don't you consider just modding your 325is?  Much lighter with the wooden cups, and I really enjoy the subtle change in signature as well.


----------



## Valicious

Which should I upgrade first, headphones or get an amp?  I currently have the 325is, but am thinking of selling them and going full woody with Magnums.  I don't have an amp at all right now (unless my Xonar STX soundcard counts), but am drooling all over the Little Dot MKV.  Mmm...solid state goodness <3
   
  My 8-year old Logitech speakers just broke too, so my upgrade plans have been slowed


----------



## Holleyman

The SR80is with woodys look great but there is a bit too much side to side movement, I have asked to have different screws made up to correct this little problem.  This is pure aesthetics, just wanted a one of head phone, I think they look pretty good and sound amazing for a little set of 80s.
   

   

   

   
  The SR325is look great with matching aluminum gimbals.  I have never been a plastic fan so these top the great look of these cans perfectly.  Fit up is also perfect.  The set screw design of the rod block is much better (1000 times better) than the snap and pray original.  A drop of Loc-tite 242 on the rods to ensure they remain tight and away we go.  Mod time of less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Focker

Nice!!!!!


----------



## Kitarist

So does anyone know for a good pads for Grado SR 225? Or where to get the original pads for reasonable price?
   
  Thanks!!!


----------



## zeinharis

Beautiful!!


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





holleyman said:


> Spoiler: Spoilered%20for%20size
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Frickin' sweeeet!


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





kitarist said:


> So does anyone know for a good pads for Grado SR 225? Or where to get the original pads for reasonable price?
> 
> Thanks!!!


 
   
  Where you at?


----------



## waldoh74

Quote: 





brooko said:


> If you're going to get the Vibro cups anyway - why don't you consider just modding your 325is?  Much lighter with the wooden cups, and I really enjoy the subtle change in signature as well.


 
   
  I enjoy them so much I don't want to screw with them, the most I would consider doing to them is a cable mod/upgrade and that is about it.  Aesthetically I really enjoy them too.
   
  Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> I would either get the SR-60 or the SR-225. The SR-80 and SR-125 would be improvements over the 60 (I haven't heard the 125, but reviews indicate this, and it would agree with my general impressions of the Grado line-up), but they aren't *huge* improvements, while the 225 gets you better wiring, driver matching, etc. If you just want the Grado drivers, the SR-60 are a good place to get them. I think the 225 would be the best source for a "high end" modded pair of cans.


 
   
       I will most likely stick the with SR 60's then, since the 225's would be a little more than what I would like to spend, thanks for the input.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





holleyman said:


> The SR80is with woodys look great but there is a bit too much side to side movement, I have asked to have different screws made up to correct this little problem.  This is pure aesthetics, just wanted a one of head phone, I think they look pretty good and sound amazing for a little set of 80s.


 
  Nice!
  What do you mean by too much "side to side movement"?


----------



## Holleyman

The cups move in the gimbal laterally just over 80 thou.  The cup diameter appears to be smaller than OEM diameter thus the side to side movement.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> PS500 is an upgrade to SR325is, and a bit of a sidegrade as well in the sense that the sound signature is a bit different. Reference Series feels like more of a linear upgrade from the SR325is though.
> 
> PS500 has big mid-bass. DT990 also has big mid-bass. In fact the two headphones are somewhat similar in sound signature, except PS500 has better highs and is just far more enjoyable to listen to. All that said, I think the PS500's mid-bass is _too_ accentuated and sounds unbalanced to me, which I found distracting and is why I don't own them. It's also the same reason I didn't keep the DT990's, so keep that in mind. Many love the presentation.


 
  I agree, too much mid-bass on PS500, after ten months I wound up liking my woodied 325is better.  I also had DT990 600 ohm, had some sub-bass but it collided with the strong PS500-like mid-bass so I dumped them.  YMMV.


----------



## madbull

What about PS1000's midbass compared to PS500?


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





holleyman said:


> The cups move in the gimbal laterally just over 80 thou.  The cup diameter appears to be smaller than OEM diameter thus the side to side movement.


 
  MCA gimbals have some flex. You might try to bend a little.
  From Martin's website: 
  - The gimbals flex and can bend a little to accommodate larger or smaller cups versus the stock gimbals. 
http://www.martincustomaudio.com/p/sale-aluminum-gimbals-rodblocks.html


----------



## Holleyman

Well nice to see somebody reads the websites!  I know I didn't read that


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





madbull said:


> What about PS1000's midbass compared to PS500?


 
  I wish I knew.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





valicious said:


> Which should I upgrade first, headphones or get an amp?  I currently have the 325is, but am thinking of selling them and going full woody with Magnums.  I don't have an amp at all right now (unless my Xonar STX soundcard counts), but am drooling all over the Little Dot MKV.  Mmm...solid state goodness <3
> 
> My 8-year old Logitech speakers just broke too, so my upgrade plans have been slowed


 
  I'd say headphone first, amp second.


----------



## Holleyman

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> MCA gimbals have some flex. You might try to bend a little.
> From Martin's website:
> - The gimbals flex and can bend a little to accommodate larger or smaller cups versus the stock gimbals.
> http://www.martincustomaudio.com/p/sale-aluminum-gimbals-rodblocks.html


 
   
  It stressed me out to do it but they do have some give, thanks for the link.  Nicely mated up now.  Guess it helps to read a bit first.


----------



## Boss429

Sweet looking headphones Holleyman!!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





madbull said:


> What about PS1000's midbass compared to PS500?


 
   
  Soundwise,there's nothing i don't like about the PS1000,so my opinion is obviously biased,but i believe that their overall sound is a bit clearer than the 500's,that beeing said,the 500 might gel better,with a more treble oriented system.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





holleyman said:


> It stressed me out to do it but they do have some give, thanks for the link.  Nicely mated up now.  Guess it helps to read a bit first.


 
  Reading is your friend


----------



## talisman42

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Reading is your friend


 

 picture books help, too


----------



## Holleyman

Quote: 





talisman42 said:


> picture books help, too


 

 Lately that seems to be more my speed...


----------



## cel4145

Quote: 





talisman42 said:


> picture books help, too


 
   
  Audio books with your headphones are better


----------



## talisman42

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> Audio books with your headphones are better


 
   
  320kbs or better


----------



## Awgd8

I will be cancelling my V -Moda M-100 pre order and heading to Grado authorized dealer to pick up a PS500! 
I cannot wait! I heard that I need to sample at least 3 units bec. there are bit of inconsistency of sound (specially bass) on the same model.


----------



## TwoTrack

Really enjoying the 325is cans.  Really good value at this price point.  I wanted something more durable for dog walks in the park and I was worried about dropping the RS-1is.  I sort of wish the native jack was 1/8 inch for portable use but the 1/4 inch is probably more versatile.


----------



## parbaked

You can always get a pair of SR60/SR80 o rMS1 for walks. I use SR60 when I go out of the house. They all have 1/8 plugs.


----------



## TwoTrack

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> You can always get a pair of SR60/SR80 o rMS1 for walks. I use SR60 when I go out of the house. They all have 1/8 plugs.


 
   
  Good point.  I wanted the extra clarity of the 325s.


----------



## Holleyman

I tried the Grados many times for walks, ambient soaks through so much I find myself wearing the HD25-1 IIs now.  I can keep the volume lower while still being able to hear my music perfectly plus the 1/8 jack.
  Love my Grado family very much but not for isolation.


----------



## desertblues

awgd8 said:


> I will be cancelling my V -Moda M-100 pre order and heading to Grado authorized dealer to pick up a PS500!
> I cannot wait! I heard that I need to sample at least 3 units bec. there are bit of inconsistency of sound (specially bass) on the same model.




Excellent choice! The 500 was my first Grado and my favorite all-around headphone. That said, the RS1 is fast becoming my choice for acoustic and jazz.


----------



## kiokey

i really like my SR60i, with a Fiio really rocks


----------



## Valicious

Is there a thread that compares the different types of wood?  I'm planning on getting a full wooden set with magnums from Martin, but I wanna make sure I've done all my research first.


----------



## Awgd8

desertblues said:


> Excellent choice! The 500 was my first Grado and my favorite all-around headphone. That said, the RS1 is fast becoming my choice for acoustic and jazz.






So I went out and audtioned some Grados for the second time on PS500, 3rd on the SR225i and SR325i. I asked the sales guy to hand me a box of PS500 so I can hear the actual unit that I am buying. I compared the new unit to the demo PS500 and love the sound. I was really ready to buy the PS500, but while he was writing down my info on the bill, I asked him again if I can check the SR225 and SR325 side by side I listened for both, and I definitely hear a solid bass from the SR325i compare to the SR225i. The last time I demo both was 4 weeks ago and I am certain that I heard more bass on the SR225i than the big brother SR325i. I wonder if there are huge bass sound discrepency even on the same model? 

The PS500 seems to have a better bass, but the singer seems to be distant... I find the SR325i has enough bass and the singer is a lot closer to my ear. So I decided to cancel the PS500 even though the guy opened the box already. I went home with the SR325i and currently enjoying it

Spandau Ballet song "True" brings out a nice bass and clarity from my SR325i. I am so impressed!

And I do not have to cancel my pre-order of the V-Moda M-100, since the price of the PS500 is the same with the SR325i and VModa M-100 combined...

Grado for home use and Vmoda for travel...


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Good choice!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> So I went out and audtioned some Grados for the second time on PS500, 3rd on the SR225i and SR325i. I asked the sales guy to hand me a box of PS500 so I can hear the actual unit that I am buying. I compared the new unit to the demo PS500 and love the sound. I was really ready to buy the PS500, but while he was writing down my info on the bill, I asked him again if I can check the SR225 and SR325 side by side I listened for both, and I definitely hear a solid bass from the SR325i compare to the SR225i. The last time I demo both was 4 weeks ago and I am certain that I heard more bass on the SR225i than the big brother SR325i. I wonder if there are huge bass sound discrepency even on the same model?
> The PS500 seems to have a better bass, but the singer seems to be distant... I find the SR325i has enough bass and the singer is a lot closer to my ear. So I decided to cancel the PS500 even though the guy opened the box already. I went home with the SR325i and currently enjoying it
> Spandau Ballet song "True" brings out a nice bass and clarity from my SR325i. I am so impressed!
> And I do not have to cancel my pre-order of the V-Moda M-100, since the price of the PS500 is the same with the SR325i and VModa M-100 combined...
> Grado for home use and Vmoda for travel...


 
   
  as much as I love the PS500s, I think that's a GREAT solution! Those new V-Modas look fantastic, and having both of them will give you a ton of enjoyment....you basically proved why I have decided to only buy Grados from my local dealer from this point forward...being able to do exactly what you did is the way to go. The 325s are awesome headphones, and you'll have what looks to be a great portable, to boot....well done!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> So I went out and audtioned some Grados for the second time on PS500, 3rd on the SR225i and SR325i. I asked the sales guy to hand me a box of PS500 so I can hear the actual unit that I am buying. I compared the new unit to the demo PS500 and love the sound. I was really ready to buy the PS500, but while he was writing down my info on the bill, I asked him again if I can check the SR225 and SR325 side by side I listened for both, and I definitely hear a solid bass from the SR325i compare to the SR225i. The last time I demo both was 4 weeks ago and I am certain that I heard more bass on the SR225i than the big brother SR325i. I wonder if there are huge bass sound discrepency even on the same model?
> The PS500 seems to have a better bass, but the singer seems to be distant... I find the SR325i has enough bass and the singer is a lot closer to my ear. So I decided to cancel the PS500 even though the guy opened the box already. I went home with the SR325i and currently enjoying it
> Spandau Ballet song "True" brings out a nice bass and clarity from my SR325i. I am so impressed!
> And I do not have to cancel my pre-order of the V-Moda M-100, since the price of the PS500 is the same with the SR325i and VModa M-100 combined...
> Grado for home use and Vmoda for travel...


 
   
  According to John Grado,you can't have wide soundstage,and an intimate midrange,i agree with him,my first generation GS1000s,have a huge soundstage,but the voices are very distant,my HP1000,have a more intimate midrange,but they also have a narrower sounstage,i guess we can't have our cake and eat it too.


----------



## Awgd8

stacker45 said:


> According to John Grado,you can't have wide soundstage,and an intimate midrange,i agree with him,my first generation GS1000s,have a huge soundstage,but the voices are very distant,my HP1000,have a more intimate midrange,but they also have a narrower sounstage,i guess we can't have our cake and eat it too.






I do not understand? Why would I pay an extra $300 if I have to sit and listen to from row 20 ?


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> I do not understand? Why would I pay an extra $300 if I have to sit and listen to from row 20 ?


 
   
  I use my GS1000 whenever i listen concerts on DVD's or to live cd recordings,wich more often than not is played in large venues,they definately do a better job at reproducing those types of recordings than the RS1i's would.


----------



## obobskivich

stacker45 said:


> According to John Grado,you can't have wide soundstage,and an intimate midrange,i agree with him,my first generation GS1000s,have a huge soundstage,but the voices are very distant,my HP1000,have a more intimate midrange,but they also have a narrower sounstage,i guess we can't have our cake and eat it too.




Interesting. Makes sense when I start looking at my current headphones in this light. The most tonally seductive have the smallest overall sound-stage, and the best at staging, have the least tonal perfection. Which is all hinged on the mids imho. This makes the RS-1 look so much more...sophisticated...in light of this. They walk that very thin line between good staging and good mids/tonality. 



awgd8 said:


> I do not understand? Why would I pay an extra $300 if I have to sit and listen to from row 20 ?




Because "intimate midrange" isn't always everyone's cup of tea, and there is no objective or absolute best. Some people prefer a large soundstage, some do not. There's also the question of the type of music being played, and how a given listener likes that presentation. For example there are some things that I don't like the RS-1 best for, and other things that I wouldn't take any other can in the world for. Or more simply, what you like, isn't necessarily what someone else likes. 

Regarding the inconsistency point - I get a strong "over-thinking" or "hyper-vigilant" vibe from your posts. There is a degree of inconsistency with any headphone, but with higher end sets, in general, I think it's safe to say that it's a fairly narrow window. Especially with headphones that are made in small batches or individually (like Grados), where QC is worked into the manufacturing. The only way to really get an insight into consistency would be to have hands on a large number of sets (more than three), and objective measurement equipment. That seems like a lot of hassle to me. I'd say get the pair you want, try it out at home for a while against the equipment you have, and if you aren't satisfied or if there's an issue with the pair of cans, take it up with the retailer or manufacturer (and Grado is thankfully one of the best in the business when it comes to customer service, and most of their dealers (like J&R and so on) are generally great too). This isn't meant to insult you, I can certainly understand the consternation, I'm just hoping to help prevent some hair-pulling out.


----------



## desertblues

My two cents: I do not find the midrange or vocals to be "distant" on my PS500 or RS1. These days I do a lot of my listening on this setup: imac>lossless files>24 bit asynch dac>Bellari HA540 tube amp w/NOS 5751 Mazda valve>Grados. The PS500 does have accentuated mid-bass & slightly rolled-off treble, but vocals and midrange are not lacking at all. With the RS1 the bass is clear as a bell and goes incredibly deep (this was what most surprised me) vocals are present and accounted for with the most wonderful clarity you can imagine. I have had or still have Sennheiser 650, AKG Q701, V-Moda Crossfade M80, Audio Technica, etc, as well as UE & Shure iems. All I can tell you is these Grados have made me want no other headphones for serious listening. Granted that Mazda tube has a lot to do with the sound quality (it should for what it cost). As others have stated on this thread, there is a level of sound quality one reaches at that $600 price point!


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





desertblues said:


> My two cents: I do not find the midrange or vocals to be "distant" on my PS500 or RS1. These days I do a lot of my listening on this setup: imac>lossless files>24 bit asynch dac>Bellari HA540 tube amp w/NOS 5751 Mazda valve>Grados. The PS500 does have accentuated mid-bass & slightly rolled-off treble, but vocals and midrange are not lacking at all. With the RS1 the bass is clear as a bell and goes incredibly deep (this was what most surprised me) vocals are present and accounted for with the most wonderful clarity you can imagine. I have had or still have Sennheiser 650, AKG Q701, V-Moda Crossfade M80, Audio Technica, etc, as well as UE & Shure iems. All I can tell you is these Grados have made me want no other headphones for serious listening. Granted that Mazda tube has a lot to do with the sound quality (it should for what it cost). As others have stated on this thread, there is a level of sound quality one reaches at that $600 price point!


 
  Given your setup with your PS500, I think you got a point, but both PS500s that i tried (the demo which is probably burnt in already and the brand new one that I asked them to open)  both sounds farther away.  I guess these bigger soundstage headphones needs to have a better Amp? The SR325is is like in your face and the bass punch is decent enough =)


----------



## Focker

Great post, Obob...spot on. 
   
  Stacker: I don't know what your views on burn-in are...I've never really believed it made any sort of significant difference....but I would swear that these GS1ks have burned in a bit over the first week and a half...I still havent been able to give them the chance to sound their best since I got tied up with work, but will this weekend for sure. But even though I can't put my finger on it, and it's pretty subtle, it really seems like they've become a bit more fleshed out since day one.


----------



## McPatD

Burn in seems to just "bring it all together" for me.  Doesn't change the sound per se.  Just blends all the parts of the stew.  Headphones can sound a bit stiff out of the box.  These are flexible membrane drivers after all.  Need a little running in.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





mcpatd said:


> Burn in seems to just "bring it all together" for me.  Doesn't change the sound per se.  Just blends all the parts of the stew.  Headphones can sound a bit stiff out of the box.  These are flexible membrane drivers after all.  Need a little running in.


 
   
  I can go for that....that's definitely consistent with what I'm hearing. It's almost like a Polaroid photo in the last few seconds of development...burn-in is akin to the very end of the process when those last few aspects become a bit more in-focus. It could just be my brain, but honestly, after about 100 hrs they really did sound a slight bit improved.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> I can go for that....that's definitely consistent with what I'm hearing. It's almost like a Polaroid photo in the last few seconds of development...burn-in is akin to the very end of the process when those last few aspects become a bit more in-focus. It could just be my brain, but honestly, after about 100 hrs they really did sound a slight bit improved.


 
   
  Regarding burn in,i agree with what McPatD wrote,it won't transform bad sounding headphones into good ones,the difference might be subtle,and may vary from headphones to headphones,but in the case of the GS1000,i noticed an improvement after about 50 hours or so.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Regarding burn in,i agree with what McPatD wrote,it won't transform bad sounding headphones into good ones,the difference might be subtle,and may vary from headphones to headphones,but in the case of the GS1000,i noticed an improvement after about 50 hours or so.


 
   
  Interesting....stranger things have happened, but I really do believe they sound better....it's definitely subtle, but noticeable


----------



## cel4145

I definitely believe that the Grados improve from burn-in. Here's my embarrassing tale. 
   
  Got the SR-80i. Let them burn-in for a couple of hours, and liked them enough to come here and ask about the SR-225i about a week ago. 
   
  So I ordered the 225i and put the 80i back in the box as a present for my son. When they got here, quickly took them out of the box and let them burn in for 24 hours. Thought I heard some good improvement over the 80i (going off audio memory). Listened to them for a few days and noticed that they didn't have the L-cush bowls (uh-oh). Turns out I got sent the SR80i again (I ordered the right ones) and didn't notice (I wear reading glasses and never looked closely at the caps). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I compared the two pairs, one with about 2 hours of burn-in, one with closer to 40 hours, and there was a difference. Bass cleaned up a touch, and high end softened a little. 
   
  The second set of 80is have been returned, and I can't wait to get the 225i next week and _actually hear them_. LOL


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> I definitely believe that the Grados improve from burn-in. Here's my embarrassing tale.
> 
> Got the SR-80i. Let them burn-in for a couple of hours, and liked them enough to come here and ask about the SR-225i about a week ago.
> 
> ...


 
   
  LOL!!


----------



## obobskivich

focker said:


> LOL!!




+1! LOL!

cel I think you'll like the 225, and I think you should try their bowls on the SR-80 at least once.


----------



## talisman42

The fiio e17 dac e9k dock definitely produce a full/warmer overall sound.. When I enabled the E17's LO bypass while docked in the E9, everything sounded so shrill (yes even the sr325is) - and the HD650 sounded a tad thin. That surprised me because connected straight to the laptop, the headphones do not exhibit any strong weaknesses in any area. Anyway, for someone experimenting with different DACs/Amps, I thought this could help.


----------



## talisman42

double post.. but instead of wasting space, I'll just say "Wooohoo!"


----------



## cel4145

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> +1! LOL!
> cel I think you'll like the 225, and I think you should try their bowls on the SR-80 at least once.


 
   
  I'm still laughing about this, too (hehe).
   
  But the testimonial is that if I could only have one pair of headphones for under $150 and didn't have to have closed, I would definitely go with the SR80i. I think most people that like rock will love them. And even for some listening to EDM that doesn't depend a lot on below 50hz response (even though you do get some lower response, just not a lot of SPL), still sounds great because of the clarity.  I'm afraid I'm going to turn into a die hard Grado fanatic. LOL
   
  Yep. Plan on comparing the bowls. But also the S comfies with the 225i. Looking forward to seeing which I like better


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> I'm still laughing about this, too (hehe).
> 
> But the testimonial is that if I could only have one pair of headphones for under $150 and didn't have to have closed, I would definitely go with the SR80i. I think most people that like rock will love them. And even for some listening to EDM that doesn't depend a lot on below 50hz response (even though you do get some lower response, just not a lot of SPL), still sounds great because of the clarity.  I'm afraid I'm going to turn into a die hard Grado fanatic. LOL
> 
> Yep. Plan on comparing the bowls. But also the S comfies with the 225i. Looking forward to seeing which I like better


 
  My experience with Grado's burning in was exactly in line with yours. I think the bass opens up a touch, becomes clearer and more impactful. Highs also lose a bit of edginess as well.
   
  SR80i with L-Cush pads rock! I personally chose the SR60i with L-Cush pads over them when I had the chance to A/B. Reason was the SR60i sounds more mid-oriented than the SR80i, because the SR60i's lows and highs are just a touch less forward than the SR80i's. This also means, while the SR80i is more dynamic sounding, the SR60i is less fatiguing. I love SR60i with L-Cush!


----------



## talisman42

There were some posts in the Audiophile thread about Grado and someone mentioned a possible change in driver mass. Is this a recent/known change? What is the significance of this change? http://www.head-fi.org/t/544391/you-know-youre-an-audiophile-when/3825#post_8797204


----------



## Awgd8

I finally took her home.....


----------



## parbaked

make sure she always has lots of fresh water and a warm place to sleep at night.
  they prefer to sleep in the same room as you - separation anxiety...


----------



## asmoday

Very nice, Awgd8. 
Congrats!!


----------



## TwoTrack

Nice photo!
  Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> I finally took her home.....


----------



## snapple10

I really like the pic. 
Is it the camera or the operator? What camera are you using?


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





snapple10 said:


> I really like the pic.
> Is it the camera or the operator? What camera are you using?


 
   
  Hey thanks!  It just one of my few hobbies.  I think, it`s got to be both.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The camera is a Sony NEX5N and I used Adobe Lightroom 3 for post processing.   I am loving the 325is so far!


----------



## icefalkon

Great pic!


----------



## icefalkon

Nice! What are you using for a stand?


----------



## whoelse

I am a big fan too, I like fast, detail transparent sound so Grado is definitely something I will like. I went to audit Senn HD25-1 II and wasn't impressed with and I saw Grado SR225i hanging nearby so I tried it and love it.
   
  Soon I got myself an Alessandro MS1i and later a used MS2i.
   
  I am using Teclast T51 as source and a clone RA1 as amp. I have been using for maybe a year or 2 and with many other source, headphone/IME/earphone I think nothing make me want to use any more.
   
  I am also no longer interested in other phones... maybe other than the MS-Pro hohoo.
   
  The clone RA1 is quite nicely made and cost only $30. RA1 design is so simple and I'm quite sure the clone sound just as well. I love the clone RA1 too.


----------



## Pintul2icchio

Hello, I'm a new member. I have 80i & 325!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





pintul2icchio said:


> Hello, I'm a new member. I have 80i & 325!


 
   
  My first two Grados, as well! Welcome!


----------



## obobskivich

talisman42 said:


> There were some posts in the Audiophile thread about Grado and someone mentioned a possible change in driver mass. Is this a recent/known change? What is the significance of this change? http://www.head-fi.org/t/544391/you-know-youre-an-audiophile-when/3825#post_8797204




Not sure, I know Grado reported to have improved/modified the drivers. But they're very tight-lipped about specifics, as usual. I'm sure a lot of it has to do with proprietary manufacturing processes or features that are only protected as trade secrets, and not patented (because if you patent it, everyone gets to read exactly what you're doing). There's also the speculation that they've changed drivers a few times, due to materials availability (and Grado isn't the only company to have made comments along those lines - Beyerdynamic has also mentioned that materials scarcity influences design and mass-manufacture of headphones pretty heavily, at least moreso than I think most people would assume). 

I think the "official" line is that the "i" Grados are better than the previous parts they replaced, but it's entirely plausible they're more of a "trade-off" - they fix one issue and create another in its place. Which is not an uncommon problem when you go about "bettering" things. I don't know if this is specifically true, but it would at least be plausible. Overall I wouldn't dwell too much - Grado is fairly consistent in providing their products, and I don't see them making a dramatic transition to the active-noise cancellation celebrifone market anytime soon. So any changes they introduce to the line-up are likely minor in the grand scheme of things, and probably more out of necessity than profit-minded-ness.


----------



## jallen89

I decided to post my question here instead of making a new thread. I listened to a pair of ps1000 the other day and loved them. I can't afford them but I have a chance to buy a used pair of rs2i. do the rs2I sound similar? Any comparations would be good. also are the pads the same style/size. I loved the ps1000 pads compared to my ms1i flat pads.
Thanks guys


----------



## obobskivich

No they won't be similar - the bagel Grados are apart from the rest.


----------



## talisman42

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Not sure, I know Grado reported to have improved/modified the drivers. But they're very tight-lipped about specifics, as usual. I'm sure a lot of it has to do with proprietary manufacturing processes or features that are only protected as trade secrets, and not patented (because if you patent it, everyone gets to read exactly what you're doing). There's also the speculation that they've changed drivers a few times, due to materials availability (and Grado isn't the only company to have made comments along those lines - Beyerdynamic has also mentioned that materials scarcity influences design and mass-manufacture of headphones pretty heavily, at least moreso than I think most people would assume).
> I think the "official" line is that the "i" Grados are better than the previous parts they replaced, but it's entirely plausible they're more of a "trade-off" - they fix one issue and create another in its place. Which is not an uncommon problem when you go about "bettering" things. I don't know if this is specifically true, but it would at least be plausible. Overall I wouldn't dwell too much - Grado is fairly consistent in providing their products, and I don't see them making a dramatic transition to the active-noise cancellation celebrifone market anytime soon. So any changes they introduce to the line-up are likely minor in the grand scheme of things, and probably more out of necessity than profit-minded-ness.


 
   
  Thanks, Obob.Just wasn't sure of the possibility of running production changes.


----------



## orangecr

I am sorry to complain but I have to say that Grado in not friendly with bald people... This is my head after 30+ minutes of wearing my SR225i. It HURTS!
  I really, reaaaaally like the sound, but that's definitively something I would not expect from a pair of $200. I am debating with myself if I want to keep them and get an aftermarket headband (I am not a DIYer), or if I want to sell them and get something more comfortable. I just don't want to end up investing $300+ on a pair of $200 headphones (Headphones $200 + Adapter $14 + Headband $50 + estimated shipping and taxes for the accessories to C.R. $40).
   
  I have tried every adjust you can imagine, but the more I loosen it, the more time I have to spend adjusting. My workaround solution for the moment is to place handkerchief between my head and the headband (I am not going to post a picture of that).


----------



## asmoday

OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
   
  Thats really to bad, orangecr. I am bald as well and have not had any issues with mine doing that to my head.


----------



## talisman42

Quote: 





orangecr said:


> I am sorry to complain but I have to say that Grado in not friendly with bald people... This is my head after 30+ minutes of wearing my SR225i. It HURTS!
> I really, reaaaaally like the sound, but that's definitively something I would not expect from a pair of $200. I am debating with myself if I want to keep them and get an aftermarket headband (I am not a DIYer), or if I want to sell them and get something more comfortable. I just don't want to end up investing $300+ on a pair of $200 headphones (Headphones $200 + Adapter $14 + Headband $50 + estimated shipping and taxes for the accessories to C.R. $40).
> 
> I have tried every adjust you can imagine, but the more I loosen it, the more time I have to spend adjusting. My workaround solution for the moment is to place handkerchief between my head and the headband (I am not going to post a picture of that).


 
   
  Try with the the handkerchief for awhile and see if that really helps. Also, have you cleaned the headband? My concern is that you get a new headphone and the problem persists because of some environment factor that we didn't think of.
   
  There are so many variables to consider - although the simplest explanation is the headband and material.


----------



## cel4145

Quote: 





orangecr said:


> I am sorry to complain but I have to say that Grado in not friendly with bald people... This is my head after 30+ minutes of wearing my SR225i. It HURTS!


 
   
  Saw this headband on Ebay. Snaps over the top of the existing headband. Looks like it might help: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Headband-Cushion-Comfort-pad-fit-GRADO-SR60-i-SR80-i-SR125-i-SR225-i-Headphones-/190702643884?pt=US_Replacement_Parts_Tools


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Quote: 





orangecr said:


> I am sorry to complain but I have to say that Grado in not friendly with bald people... This is my head after 30+ minutes of wearing my SR225i. It HURTS!
> I really, reaaaaally like the sound, but that's definitively something I would not expect from a pair of $200. I am debating with myself if I want to keep them and get an aftermarket headband (I am not a DIYer), or if I want to sell them and get something more comfortable. I just don't want to end up investing $300+ on a pair of $200 headphones (Headphones $200 + Adapter $14 + Headband $50 + estimated shipping and taxes for the accessories to C.R. $40).
> 
> I have tried every adjust you can imagine, but the more I loosen it, the more time I have to spend adjusting. My workaround solution for the moment is to place handkerchief between my head and the headband (I am not going to post a picture of that).


 

 could you explain more how its harming you?
  like, is the headband edge feeling like its cutting you? or what?
   
  i feel nothing like this at all, never heard something like this..


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





orangecr said:


> I am sorry to complain but I have to say that Grado in not friendly with bald people... This is my head after 30+ minutes of wearing my SR225i. It HURTS!


 
   
  Sorry Dude!
  If you email Grado that picture they might send you a hat to wear while listening.
  Seriously, if that is a rash or reaction you need to clean your headband with alcohol and maybe check with a Dr. to see if you are allergic to the vinyl. if you are allergic and like DIY there are any number of materials you can use to make a replacement band.
  If it is a friction issue, Sennheiser sells a number of replacement pads that you could stick on.


----------



## orangecr

*Thanks all for your friendly help and responses...*
  Quote: 





talisman42 said:


> Try with the the handkerchief for awhile and see if that really helps. Also, have you cleaned the headband? My concern is that you get a new headphone and the problem persists because of some environment factor that we didn't think of.
> 
> There are so many variables to consider - although the simplest explanation is the headband and material.


 
*The handkerchief does help. I never had this problem with the HD555's.*
  Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> Saw this headband on Ebay. Snaps over the top of the existing headband. Looks like it might help: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Headband-Cushion-Comfort-pad-fit-GRADO-SR60-i-SR80-i-SR125-i-SR225-i-Headphones-/190702643884?pt=US_Replacement_Parts_Tools


 
  Thanks. Will look at it.
  Quote: 





pinoypogiman said:


> could you explain more how its harming you?
> like, is the headband edge feeling like its cutting you? or what?
> 
> i feel nothing like this at all, never heard something like this..


 
   
  Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Sorry Dude!
> If you email Grado that picture they might send you a hat to wear while listening.
> Seriously, if that is a rash or reaction you need to clean your headband with alcohol and maybe check with a Dr. to see if you are allergic to the vinyl. if you are allergic and like DIY there are any number of materials you can use to make a replacement band.
> If it is a friction issue, Sennheiser sells a number of replacement pads that you could stick on.


 
  I am pretty sure it is because of friction/pressure combination (maybe sensitive skin and the weather too). Also, I am very careful with cleaning. I clean the headband and cushions periodically. Never thought of allergy to the vinyl, but it might be possible I guess. 
   
  I am going to mail Grado and ask; I hope it doesn't sound too dramatic.
   
  Do you know where I can find Sennheiser headband padding?


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





orangecr said:


> I am sorry to complain but I have to say that Grado in not friendly with bald people... This is my head after 30+ minutes of wearing my SR225i. It HURTS!
> I really, reaaaaally like the sound, but that's definitively something I would not expect from a pair of $200. I am debating with myself if I want to keep them and get an aftermarket headband (I am not a DIYer), or if I want to sell them and get something more comfortable. I just don't want to end up investing $300+ on a pair of $200 headphones (Headphones $200 + Adapter $14 + Headband $50 + estimated shipping and taxes for the accessories to C.R. $40).
> 
> I have tried every adjust you can imagine, but the more I loosen it, the more time I have to spend adjusting. My workaround solution for the moment is to place handkerchief between my head and the headband (I am not going to post a picture of that).


 
   
  Cheapest option (and no diy skills needed - just snap it on over the old headband) - is the replacement Beyer headband cover for the DTxxx Pro series.  Here it is on my old cans:
   

   
   
  Here's the headband:
   

   
   
  If you want something more permanent and better looking - Headphone Lounge's Manta series.  More expensive and require some diy skill (minimal).


----------



## Focker

It would be REALLY hard for me to believe that came from the pressure of the headphones....I would investigate the allergic response angle, as well...


----------



## Awgd8

icefalkon said:


> Nice! What are you using for a stand?




Thanks! You "ll gonna laugh... It is a $9 tissue holder from Walmart.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Thanks! You "ll gonna laugh... It is a $9 tissue holder from Walmart.


 

 really? you should check out the Banana kiosk.
   
  its where i got my 3-6$ Banana Stands.
  here they are, i bought like. 3 of them
   

   
   
   
   

   
   
   
   
< or just use a decorative  Mr Pibb bottle


----------



## Focker

So I've spent a good bit of time with the GS1ks this weekend and I'm pretty comfortable keeping them where I had them in my ranking....my PS500s are still my favorite headphone, and the T1s and GS1ks are sort of tied for 2nd....that's a really good thing, though, and I'm very glad I have the GS1ks! I will say that Tyll was exactly right when he talked about loving these for lower level casual listening...when I just want some background music while I'm online and not listening critically, these are easily my favorites. Can't tell they're on my head at all, super comfy, and just a very nice lower level presentation. For that purpose they are my top choice. But when listening critically or even when I just want to do nothing but listen to music while I chill out, the PS500s are it. The PS1ks and RS-1s remain as the final contenders to the throne, but as of today I very confidently proclaim the PS500s as the best headphones (for my preferences and tastes) that I have ever heard.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





orangecr said:


> I am going to mail Grado and ask; I hope it doesn't sound too dramatic.
> 
> Do you know where I can find Sennheiser headband padding?


 
  1. I was kidding about asking Grado for a hat, but then again they are VERY nice.
  2. Google is your friend. there are a few different types of replacement Senheisser pads that you could stick on your Grado. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?sku=886679&Q=&O=&is=REG&A=details
  http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=White+Headband+Pads+Sennheiser+PX100+PX200+Earphone+


----------



## obobskivich

Yeah I'd investigate the allergy thing too - especially since the 225 headband is vinyl, it may just be heat rash or similar. The Beyer aftermarket headband is a popular replacement/upgrade choice for Grados to make them softer, and iirc it's leather.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Yeah I'd investigate the allergy thing too - especially since the 225 headband is vinyl, it may just be heat rash or similar. The Beyer aftermarket headband is a popular replacement/upgrade choice for Grados to make them softer, and iirc it's leather.


 
  I'm not 100% sure the Beyer is leather. I had one once and it seemed vinyl.


----------



## obobskivich

parbaked said:


> I'm not 100% sure the Beyer is leather. I had one once and it seemed vinyl.




And that's entirely possible as well. I know that Beyer used to offer leather versions of basically any vinyl/pleather pad they made, but I don't know if that's still true. Poke around on their site for more would be my advice (you can probably buy the headband part straight from them). Another option, and I don't know how much customization this would require: get the replacement foam/cloth headband pad from either an Ultrasone or the Sennheiser HD 650, and affix it to the Grado band. It would probably be as simple as gluing it on, but making it look "perfect" might take a bit of patience and precision. I don't know if this would make them more or less comfortable.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> It would be REALLY hard for me to believe that came from the pressure of the headphones....I would investigate the allergic response angle, as well...


 
   
  I agree,i'm bald too,and even my PS1000s don't leave a mark,i guess i must have pig skin.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I agree,i'm bald too,and even my PS1000s don't leave a mark,i guess i must have pig skin.


 
  What type of music do you listen to? We MUST investigate all variables!


----------



## orangecr

parbaked said:


> 1. I was kidding about asking Grado for a hat, but then again they are VERY nice.
> 2. Google is your friend. there are a few different types of replacement Senheisser pads that you could stick on your Grado. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?sku=886679&Q=&O=&is=REG&A=details
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=White+Headband+Pads+Sennheiser+PX100+PX200+Earphone+




lol... O know it was a joke. I know they don't ship the anti rash hats to Costa Rica lol

I am going to glue a pice of leather I have to see if it changes. I really like the sound but I can't wear the handkerchief in public. 

Thanks


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





orangecr said:


> lol... O know it was a joke. I know they don't ship the anti rash hats to Costa Rica lol
> I am going to glue a pice of leather I have to see if it changes. I really like the sound but I can't wear the handkerchief in public.
> Thanks


 
  sheepskin baby!
  Good luck with your situation.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> What type of music do you listen to? We MUST investigate all variables!


 
   
  I'm sorry to be the one to break it to you, but comedy is not your forte,


----------



## FlavioWolff

Grados are not made for public listening. It leaks sound and the SQ becomes garbage with all the sound leaking in. Grados are made for silent ambients. That may explain why many people dont like them when they listen to them in meets.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





flaviowolff said:


> Grados are not made for public listening. It leaks sound and the SQ becomes garbage with all the sound leaking in. Grados are made for silent ambients. That may explain why many people dont like them when they listen to them in meets.


 
   
  May be your opinion ......  I use mine for walking in the evening sometimes.  As long as the ambient noise isn't too loud, they are still enjoyable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  And my 325is have never sounded 'like garbage' (to me) under any conditions


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





brooko said:


> May be your opinion ......  I use mine for walking in the evening sometimes.  As long as the ambient noise isn't too loud, they are still enjoyable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  +1 grados are fine for walking around as background listening. It is not a bad thing to be able to hear what's going on around you. I'd say the streets are NOT the place for critical listening and light open 'phones let you have some background music without completely isolating yourself. They also sound lovely in the park with the dog, but just not in the library. To me the openness is limiting more in terms of disturbing others.


----------



## maddin

I guess this also depends how loud you listen. It is something I like about grados that I can listen at low volume and get into the music. Something that other headphones do by volume grados do for my ears with their signature. For this they should get a medical recommendation... but since I listen at low volumes I hear a lot. It is enough ym rats built a nest out of paper towls in their cage, which is next to my stereo and I hear this. In summer to have the window open the noise of the street is disturbing for me because I hear so much else... I mostly enjoy them in a quiet environment...


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Quote: 





maddin said:


> I guess this also depends how loud you listen. It is something I like about grados that I can listen at low volume and get into the music. Something that other headphones do by volume grados do for my ears with their signature. For this they should get a medical recommendation... but since I listen at low volumes I hear a lot. It is enough ym rats built a nest out of paper towls in their cage, which is next to my stereo and I hear this. In summer to have the window open the noise of the street is disturbing for me because I hear so much else... I mostly enjoy them in a quiet environment...


 

 totally agree in some cases.
   
  i enjoy listening to mine at a considerably safe volume level outside in some conditions, since here in Virginia Beach is a pretty chill place. its sometimes quiet enough to enjoy some open-back cans.
   
  but listening to them indoors is always a bliss for anyone donning Open-backs


----------



## talisman42

Quote: 





maddin said:


> I guess this also depends how loud you listen. It is something I like about grados that I can listen at low volume and get into the music. Something that other headphones do by volume grados do for my ears with their signature. For this they should get a medical recommendation... but since I listen at low volumes I hear a lot. It is enough ym rats built a nest out of paper towls in their cage, which is next to my stereo and I hear this. In summer to have the window open the noise of the street is disturbing for me because I hear so much else... I mostly enjoy them in a quiet environment...


 
   
  I agree. However, it's very ironic that I will also listen to these at probably higher volumes than all of the others  more often than not. That's because of the realism they offer. Maybe the sound is what I'd expect that's actually pumping out of the band member's personal amp and gives me the feeling of being there. But I definitely don't listen to very high volumes. I want to enjoy these as long as I can! (preserving my ears)


----------



## talisman42

I know this is going to sound very random, but when I put on my sr325is, they sound so good I want to kick something like a ninja. The effect on me is that good.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





talisman42 said:


> I know this is going to sound very random, but when I put on my sr325is, they sound so good I want to kick something like a ninja. The effect on me is that good.


 
   
  Random,is a nice way of putting it,


----------



## cel4145

Quote: 





talisman42 said:


> I know this is going to sound very random, but when I put on my sr325is, they sound so good I want to kick something like a ninja. The effect on me is that good.


 
   
  Sounds masochistic to me. If you kick a ninja, they will just beat the crap out of you


----------



## obobskivich

cel4145 said:


> Sounds masochistic to me. If you kick a ninja, they will just beat the crap out of you




Who says he meant a ninja? Maybe he meant a ninja? Or a ninja?

Okay I'm done. h34r:

Back to Grados!

EDIT:

Yes I edited it, I don't think the first half's sarcasm would transfer well, so I removed it.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





talisman42 said:


> I know this is going to sound very random, but when I put on my sr325is, they sound so good I want to kick something like a ninja. The effect on me is that good.


 
  Sounds like a good way to pull your amp off your rack!


----------



## PinoyPogiman

anyone paired a Sr80i with amps yet?
  im seeking an Amp to add to my Portable rig. and my choices are the:
   
  Electric Avenues PA2V2
   
  or the
   
  Headroom Total Airhead(during its killer sale)
   
   
  please dont bring Fiio into this, im not too fond of them and i hear they dont improve as much.
   
   
  Im in a way inching closer toward the PA2V2, but id like to hear any opinions.
   
  btw, i know sr80i's DONT necessarily need amping, as well as many other headphones.
  but id like to hear my sr80i's to its full potential


----------



## obobskivich

The talk of "full potential" is always curious to me - what you're hearing now is what they sound like. What do you expect them to become?


----------



## Brooko

What Bob said.  They're not going to magically turn into RS1is or anything.  Save your money and put it toward something higher up the ladder eventually.  Most of the time I don't use an add-on amp with my 325is either (just straight out of my iPhone 4 is great).


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





talisman42 said:


> I know this is going to sound very random, but when I put on my sr325is, they sound so good I want to kick something like a ninja. The effect on me is that good.


 
   
  LOL!


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





brooko said:


> What Bob said.  They're not going to magically turn into RS1is or anything.  Save your money and put it toward something higher up the ladder eventually.  Most of the time I don't use an add-on amp with my 325is either (just straight out of my iPhone 4 is great).


 
  Are you saying that when you unplug your Grados from your iPhone and plug them into your Little Dot that you don't hear ANY improvement?
   
  Yes, Grados sound "fine" un-amped, but are you really saying that the right amp doesn't improve the sound and being head-fi, isn't any perceptible improvement in SQ a good thing? 
   
  I think Grados sound better with almost any amp than direct out of an iPod or PC.
  Grados love current and most portable players and PC don't have much.


----------



## obobskivich

parbaked said:


> Are you saying that when you unplug your Grados from your iPhone and plug them into your Little Dot that you don't hear ANY improvement?
> 
> Yes, Grados sound "fine" un-amped, but are you really saying that the right amp doesn't improve the sound and being head-fi, isn't any perceptible improvement in SQ a good thing?
> 
> ...




This doesn't have to get confrontational, but if you want to get scientific or objective I can tell you that you're mistaken regarding the electrical requirements of Grado cans. You cannot arbitrarily have "lots of current" and the actual amount of current you "see" is dictated by the load and your desired output level. Further, most portable devices (I won't even touch the PC argument because its too over-generalized) are entirely competent to provide more than enough "current" (and power overall) for any Grado model. They're very well designed and very universal headphones. I can personally attest to this as well - I've tried them on everything from the "unwashed masses" of a PC, to setups costing more than most people's cars. And they still sound like Grados, and buying a better model is still more of an improvement than any amplifier or other toy. There is no magical transformation to be had.


----------



## zeinharis

Quote: 





pinoypogiman said:


> anyone paired a Sr80i with amps yet?
> im seeking an Amp to add to my Portable rig. and my choices are the:
> 
> Electric Avenues PA2V2
> ...


 
   
  "climb up" until you reach the Grado kingdom
   
  Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> The talk of "full potential" is always curious to me - what you're hearing now is what they sound like. What do you expect them to become?


 
   
  well said


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> This doesn't have to get confrontational,


 
  Definitely not trying to be confrontational, just discussing!
   
  The question wasn't how to make SR80i sound like RS1, it was how to make his SR80i sound as good as an SR80i can sound.
  The poster wanted to hear the SR80i's 'full potential' not something better than they are.
  IMO if he listened through a good, well matched amp, his SR80i will sound "better" than if played from a PC or iPod and would therefore "unleash more of their potential"
   
  I. 100% agree that Grados are great without amplification
  2. I 100% agree that no amp will transform your Grados into something different or better.
  3. I do, however, feel that any Grado will sound better through a good amp, even a well made and matched cMoy, than direct from an iPod.
  Just trying to share my experience in constructive way.
  None of this takes away from your arguments that Grados are well engineered, sound great always, and amps won't "transform" one's pair.
  Peace


----------



## obobskivich

Same team man, same team. (bah! what movie is this from - Focker help me out here! ).


----------



## zeinharis

He won't able to hear you since his busy with his GS1k


----------



## obobskivich

Grado GS-1000: I'm sorry, I can't hear you over the sound of HOW AWESOME I AM!


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Are you saying that when you unplug your Grados from your iPhone and plug them into your Little Dot that you don't hear ANY improvement?
> 
> Yes, Grados sound "fine" un-amped, but are you really saying that the right amp doesn't improve the sound and being head-fi, isn't any perceptible improvement in SQ a good thing?
> 
> ...


 
   
  It's a good question.  Plugged into the LD, I immediately get the colouration from the tubes - which is very pleasant - but no, I don't believe that there is a sudden improvement (or magical increase in SQ).  It's purely colouration.  To give an example - I have an Arrow which is pretty clean amplification (with none of the EQ adjustments turned on).  I'd be willing to bet that if I could set up a switching station, volume matched, and rapidly switched between amped and unamped (iPhone4 vs iPhone4 + Arrow) - I wouldn't be able to tell the difference.
   
  It's different with my HD600s or K701 - they NEED amping.  IMO my 325i doesn't.  It sounds wonderful straight from my PMP.  It's one of the beauties of the Grado line-up


----------



## TwoTrack

Quote: 





brooko said:


> It's different with my HD600s or K701 - they NEED amping.  IMO my 325i doesn't.  It sounds wonderful straight from my PMP.  It's one of the beauties of the Grado line-up


 
   
  I think this is true but I do think the 325is benefits from a headphone amp a little bit.  Part of the beauty of Grado is they are an easy to drive load.
   
  Lee


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





twotrack said:


> I think this is true but I do think the 325is benefits from a headphone amp a little bit.  Part of the beauty of Grado is they are an easy to drive load.
> 
> Lee


 




   
  No problem with that opinion.  Like I said above - I'd love to do a blind comparison, level matched with a transparent amp - but unfortunately I don't have the gear to set one up (switching box etc).
   
  But as long as individually we feel we are getting the best from our set-ups, and that way can lose ourselves in what really matters (the music) - then we're all winners!


----------



## Focker

Focker like Grados   *neanderthal grunt noise*


----------



## obobskivich

brooko said:


> But as long as individually we feel we are getting the best from our set-ups, and that way can lose ourselves in what really matters (the music) - then we're all winners!




+1. 

And admittedly I'm still eyeing the RA-1 (now that they're coming back in stock all over) - the whole idea of "completing the set" is just cool. How much do you wanna bet I wouldn't get a perfect match on the wood-grain or color? (Simply because I'm buying it for aesthetic reasons, and Murphy says I can't have my cake and eat it too). h34r:

I will add, McIntosh tube gear sounded purdy with the GSKs, but it didn't come close to justifying the *ahem* $100,000 price tag. I think there may be something to the tubes argument (I'm noticing a lot of the "yes get an amp!" posts are coming from tube guys too).


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> +1.
> And admittedly I'm still eyeing the RA-1 (now that they're coming back in stock all over) - the whole idea of "completing the set" is just cool. How much do you wanna bet I wouldn't get a perfect match on the wood-grain or color? (Simply because I'm buying it for aesthetic reasons, and Murphy says I can't have my cake and eat it too).
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That McIntosh gear is so amazing you could probably plug it into my butt and make me sing like Pavaratti!


----------



## talisman42

Quote: 





focker said:


> That McIntosh gear is so amazing you could probably plug it into my butt and make me sing like Pavaratti!


 

 Wow! However, I would very much like to not see that


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





talisman42 said:


> Wow! However, I would very much like to not see that


 
   
  LOL, understood


----------



## Personnel Jezuz

I'm so stalking this thread now I've got a pair of V4 Magnums on the way. Serious stalking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  p.s. keep typing


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





personnel jezuz said:


> I'm so stalking this thread now I've got a pair of V4 Magnums on the way. Serious stalking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  very nice!! At some point in between your stalking sessions, be sure to let us know how you like them


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Grado Pizza Boxes are just plain great, the simplistic design. its just pure genius
   
  Without having to make costs on flashy packaging, imagine how much of a pricedrop it would be if other companies looked at a more simpler design and ease of Material useage


----------



## Awgd8

I pre-ordered my V-moda M-100 exclusively to listen to Vocal Trance and some fast heavy bass music.
   
  But my SR325IS shines when I try to relax and listen to this kind of music...(LINK Below)   Nothing can touch Grado when a guitar , a violin , a bass and a smooth voice are all in one song.... 02:05 Orgasmic... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYyP4BCjR6s


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





pinoypogiman said:


> Grado Pizza Boxes are just plain great, the simplistic design. its just pure genius
> 
> Without having to make costs on flashy packaging, imagine how much of a pricedrop it would be if other companies looked at a more simpler design and ease of Material useage


 
  I forget the exact number, but someone way earlier in the thread had posted that Grado hasn't had a price increase on their headphones in like a decade.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> I pre-ordered my V-moda M-100 exclusively to listen to Vocal Trance and some fast heavy bass music.
> 
> But my SR325IS shines when I try to relax and listen to this kind of music...(LINK Below)   No one can touch Grado when a guitar , violin , bass and a smooth voice are all in one song....
> 
> ...


 
   
  Wow, that sounds AMAZING on my SR80s


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





focker said:


> Wow, that sounds AMAZING on my SR80s


 
  Love It!  But, my 325is cannot handle piano keys.... It sounds too sharp (tin can sharp).   How does PS500 handle music with piano?  Like Coldplay or Adele ?


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





personnel jezuz said:


> I'm so stalking this thread now I've got a pair of V4 Magnums on the way. Serious stalking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Wood-housed? Aluminum-housed?
   
  I'm very curious myself! I am dying to try wood-housed Magnum V4s. I'm tempted to just pull the trigger.
   
  Btw, I'm trying out a pair of RS2i! They're great! And the aforementioned link to "In My Life"... it sounds amazing on RS2i! Except for one flaw...the sibilance. Hmm. I wonder if this RS2i isn't burned in enough, or if it just has sharp treble. My SR60i with L-Cush doesn't have quite that issue.
   
  Speaking of SR60i... uh yeah, what a value! Honestly, the SR60i _with_ L-Cush pads sounds nearly identical to this $500 RS2i. I'd pin it literally at like 85% the quality of RS2i. That's a great value at $100! That said, I'd probably not buy the RS2i at $500. If I could get a great used priced around $300-350, it'd be worth it to me though. Sounds better than all the Prestige Series models. To me, that 15% sound quality increase is manifest in the increased and oh-so-wonderful soundstage of the RS2i, the better bass extension, the better bass quality, the better defined mids, and the overall superb instrument separation. That's what I notice most, the instrument separation is awesome! I really like this RS2i! But make no doubt, the SR60i with L-Cush pads isn't far behind!


----------



## snapple10

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Love It!  But, my 325is cannot handle piano keys.... It sounds too sharp (tin can sharp).   How does PS500 handle music with piano?  Like Coldplay or Adele ?


 
  brilliantly especially Adele
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 since I listen to her more than Coldplay


----------



## talisman42

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Love It!  But, my 325is cannot handle piano keys.... It sounds too sharp (tin can sharp).   How does PS500 handle music with piano?  Like Coldplay or Adele ?


 
   
  Hmmm. well recorded piano should not sound 'tinny'. In fact, if there is one thing that sold me on the 325is, was a demo CD with vocals and very natural sounding piano. Maybe send a link of a specific song on Youtube (just to make sure we're loading the exact same media), then we can troubleshoot from there. The PS500 would be an improvement, but if your DAC and/or DAC/amp combo isn't delivering now, the issues may linger no matter what headphone you invest in.


----------



## Biscuitz

Anyone own the album Simple Things by Zero 7? That album was made for Grados... Oh man.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Love It!  But, my 325is cannot handle piano keys.... It sounds too sharp (tin can sharp).   How does PS500 handle music with piano?  Like Coldplay or Adele ?


 
   
  The 500s are very balanced to my ears...that's partly why I love them. Im entirely biased, of course, but I'm biased for a reason. Adele actually sounds amazing on my T1s, as well...nice full, balanced sound. They fall just a bit short of the Grados in terms of tonality, though....but yeah, the 500s excel with piano, IMO....I was listening to Billy Joel live on them a while back and it blew me away with how it sounded. I don't listen to Coldplay, but both of the Adele discs I have (19, 21) sound phenomenal.


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





talisman42 said:


> Hmmm. well recorded piano should not sound 'tinny'. In fact, if there is one thing that sold me on the 325is, was a demo CD with vocals and very natural sounding piano. Maybe send a link of a specific song on Youtube (just to make sure we're loading the exact same media), then we can troubleshoot from there. The PS500 would be an improvement, but if your DAC and/or DAC/amp combo isn't delivering now, the issues may linger no matter what headphone you invest in.


 
   
  Quote: 





focker said:


> The 500s are very balanced to my ears...that's partly why I love them. Im entirely biased, of course, but I'm biased for a reason. Adele actually sounds amazing on my T1s, as well...nice full, balanced sound. They fall just a bit short of the Grados in terms of tonality, though....but yeah, the 500s excel with piano, IMO....I was listening to Billy Joel live on them a while back and it blew me away with how it sounded. I don't listen to Coldplay, but both of the Adele discs I have (19, 21) sound phenomenal.


 
  I might have found the problem with my 325is,  it could be just the sound source or where the recording was done?  Since the 325is soundstage is more intimate,  here how it sounds on maybe a small recording studio?  I am not impressed yet....
   
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqWLpTKBFcU
   
   
  And here is the same song with better piano live! Bigger soundstage....
   
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGC9VklBaag
   
  I like it better! Maybe I need to listen to more HD sound?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I love the live one and very nice @ 2:19 when the bass starts....


----------



## Focker

I find the Grados to be very transparent, which is a quality I love about them. That's partly why I like using tubes in my signal path, though, cause it sort of takes away some of the glare on the highs...it gives digital tracks a more analog feel, and I dig that.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> This doesn't have to get confrontational, but if you want to get scientific or objective I can tell you that you're mistaken regarding the electrical requirements of Grado cans. You cannot arbitrarily have "lots of current" and the actual amount of current you "see" is dictated by the load and your desired output level. Further, most portable devices (I won't even touch the PC argument because its too over-generalized) are entirely competent to provide more than enough "current" (and power overall) for any Grado model. They're very well designed and very universal headphones. I can personally attest to this as well - I've tried them on everything from the "unwashed masses" of a PC, to setups costing more than most people's cars. And they still sound like Grados, and buying a better model is still more of an improvement than any amplifier or other toy. There is no magical transformation to be had.


 
   
  I generally agree with you,the SR80i's are great sounding headphones,but i believe that the return on investment would be far greater by upgrading the headphones,than getting an amp,after all they're the ones responsable for transforming electrical current into actual sound.
   
  I often listen to my GS/PS/HP1000 straight from the headphone output of my vintage Yamaha CA-610II int amp and Marantz 2220B reciever with great results.
   
  They're is no doubt in my mind that headphones/speakers have the most impact on the overall sound signature of any system,if you substitute a CD player for another the difference will usually be subtle,if noticable at all,on the other hand substitute the headphones/speakers for a different model or brand and odds are the difference will probably be drastic.


----------



## Focker

I just can't understand why my GS1ks don't sound as good from a headphone jack as all my other Grados do....very odd!


----------



## obobskivich

On the pricing thing, afaik the RS-1 and RS-2 have been $695 and $495 since around 2003-2004, and the GS-1000 has been $995 since its launch (in 2006 iirc). I think the RS-1 has seen one price increase since launch in 1996 (but it lost a hand-made wooden box in the process). And the SR-60 I think has been consistently under $100 for its entire life. That's one thing that makes the pricing seem "fair" - sure the RS-1 cost more than a lot of their original competition, but they haven't been re-released every two years with a new paint-job or celebrity endorsement, and 10-20% price hike. And that goes for the rest of their line, the RS-1 is just what comes to mind... 

On the packaging thing - yeah, I've always liked the minimal but very functional Grado packaging. Like the RS-1 box - it looks very plain, but it gets the job done better than a lot of fancy retail packages do. And no clamshells or other nightmares to open. Very few other manufacturers seem to "get" that concept - but I think a lot of it comes down to shelf appeal. Most Grados simply don't have it, unless they're unboxed. 

Some McIntosh eye candy:


----------



## maddin

Quote: 





focker said:


> The 500s are very balanced to my ears...that's partly why I love them. Im entirely biased, of course, but I'm biased for a reason. Adele actually sounds amazing on my T1s, as well...nice full, balanced sound. They fall just a bit short of the Grados in terms of tonality, though....but yeah, the 500s excel with piano, IMO....I was listening to Billy Joel live on them a while back and it blew me away with how it sounded. I don't listen to Coldplay, but both of the Adele discs I have (19, 21) sound phenomenal.


 

 To my ears neither the SR325i nor the PS500 are very balanced but I find the SR325i more balanced than the PS500. The SR325i has great mids and excells for voices, guitars, violins. But it has the emphasis with the higs that some people find disturbing. The PS500 sounds fuller because the emphasis is there on the midbass. This can sound great foir some recordings but on others it is just annoying for me because it puts the mids back. I also find voices more distant with it. I guess for me it is the midbass emphasis that makes the PS500 less balanced compared to the SR325i.
  Out of my Gradessandro headphones, the most balanced is the MS pro  that I have. With the distancers and the G-cushs it also has a superior soundstage compared to the SR325i and the PS500.
  Still I listen mostly to the SR325i because they are so engaging or when I use my ipod with the HF1.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Some McIntosh eye candy:


 
   
  Wowza....that is some classy looking gear...


----------



## Personnel Jezuz

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> Wood-housed? Aluminum-housed?
> 
> I'm very curious myself! I am dying to try wood-housed Magnum V4s. I'm tempted to just pull the trigger.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Here's a few pics http://www.head-fi.org/t/632999/custom-magnum-v4-sold
  Its only my second dip into grado territory after owning some MS1's which I loved. It might even trigger me to make some mod's myself...God help me!
   
  Edit: In fact I've got a PA2V2, which was my first head-fi purchase a couple of years back, to hook up to em! Cannot wait


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


>


 
  Pictured above, infinite money.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





maddin said:


> To my ears neither the SR325i nor the PS500 are very balanced but I find the SR325i more balanced than the PS500. The SR325i has great mids and excells for voices, guitars, violins. But it has the emphasis with the higs that some people find disturbing. The PS500 sounds fuller because the emphasis is there on the midbass. This can sound great foir some recordings but on others it is just annoying for me because it puts the mids back. I also find voices more distant with it. I guess for me it is the midbass emphasis that makes the PS500 less balanced compared to the SR325i.
> Out of my Gradessandro headphones, the most balanced is the MS pro  that I have. With the distancers and the G-cushs it also has a superior soundstage compared to the SR325i and the PS500.
> Still I listen mostly to the SR325i because they are so engaging or when I use my ipod with the HF1.


 
  +1


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





posam said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Blingady, bling, bling.


----------



## asmoday

Quote:


obobskivich said:


> Some McIntosh eye candy:


 
   












 WOW, obobskivich, I am pretty much speechless on that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  I bet it sure sounds sweet too!!!!!!!!


----------



## talisman42

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Some McIntosh eye candy:


 
   
  Even the shadow it casts on the wall humbles me.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





maddin said:


> To my ears neither the SR325i nor the PS500 are very balanced but I find the SR325i more balanced than the PS500. The SR325i has great mids and excells for voices, guitars, violins. But it has the emphasis with the higs that some people find disturbing. The PS500 sounds fuller because the emphasis is there on the midbass. This can sound great foir some recordings but on others it is just annoying for me because it puts the mids back. I also find voices more distant with it. I guess for me it is the midbass emphasis that makes the PS500 less balanced compared to the SR325i.
> Out of my Gradessandro headphones, the most balanced is the MS pro  that I have. With the distancers and the G-cushs it also has a superior soundstage compared to the SR325i and the PS500.
> Still I listen mostly to the SR325i because they are so engaging or when I use my ipod with the HF1.


 
   
  That's how I would have expected the comparison to play out based on the FR graph, but I guess that's just further evidence that we all hear differently cause I don't hear anything in the mids but awesomeness on the 500s.


----------



## obobskivich

Before anyone gets nutter ides - I don't own that rack. That's a brochure image I ripped off of the McIntosh website .

I've heard a somewhat similar setup, but sans the MC2kW blocks, and with the next model down pre-amp (instead of their TOTL three-piece, it had the next down single unit (C2300 iirc), but it had the two piece transport (MD-1000/MA-1000 or something like that, and MC601 or 1.2kW blocks (I didn't pay much attention to the amps; they were hooked up to some Faber Guarneri M's, which sounded nice, but it was like $45,000 for the amps and speakers alone, and they didn't sound *that* nice)). 

I liked the transport and think their three-piece preamp is a neat idea, but on the other hand five (!!) cabinets just for CD/SACD playback and preamp is kind of nutty imho (in that image, there is only a CD player and preamp, and two power amps - yes, ALL of those boxes and that's all you get there!). But yes it all does look very swank set-up, even next to more expensive kit from Classe, Accuphase, Levinson, etc - something about that all-glass green'n'blue construction just says "oooo."

I've never heard the McIntosh speakers pictured there (I've never even SEEN them outside of McIntosh brochures - I don't even know where one would go about trying to buy them for that matter). I've always thought their speakers are a bit nutty though (I don't like line arrays or screwy alignments, and they do both).


----------



## desertblues

Quote: 





focker said:


> That's how I would have expected the comparison to play out based on the FR graph, but I guess that's just further evidence that we all hear differently cause I don't hear anything in the mids but awesomeness on the 500s.


 
   
  +1 here, I've been listening to my 500's and RS1's straight out of an ipod today and with the pod plugged into my tube amp. Amped or not, the SQ is simply amazing (I prefer the tube, but it's a fairly close call). There is nothing lacking in the 500's mids or bass imho!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





desertblues said:


> +1 here, I've been listening to my 500's and RS1's straight out of an ipod today and with the pod plugged into my tube amp. Amped or not, the SQ is simply amazing (I prefer the tube, but it's a fairly close call). There is nothing lacking in the 500's mids or bass imho!


 
   
  As much as I love the Grado sound in general, I really think that's my favorite aspect...the fact that you can drive them sans amp and get such amazing sound. If someone wants to upgrade their sound, they dont need an amp OR a DAC....just pick up some Grados and plug 'em in!


----------



## pasiv

I've had the SR80i's with the L-cush for the last 8 months and I'm still very happy with them. My only complaint would be over comfort, I can really only stand about 3 hours of listening before they start to hurt my ears. Right now, I'm thinking about upgrading to the SR325i. So I'm wondering if it's a significant enough upgrade.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





pasiv said:


> I've had the SR80i's with the L-cush for the last 8 months and I'm still very happy with them. My only complaint would be over comfort, I can really only stand about 3 hours of listening before they start to hurt my ears. Right now, I'm thinking about upgrading to the SR325i. So I'm wondering if it's a significant enough upgrade.


 
  You may find the 325is even less comfortable as the metal cups and 8 conductor cable are more heavy than the cups & cable on your SR80i. Maybe consider the SR225i or RS2i, as both are lighter and therefore more comfortable than the 325is. Best, of course, if you can audition all three to choose what works for you. All are good.
  You can also try to bend (straighten) the head band, which will lessen the pressure on your ears. Enjoy!


----------



## obobskivich

parbaked said:


> You may find the 325is even less comfortable as the metal cups and 8 conductor cable are more heavy than the cups & cable on your SR80i. Maybe consider the SR225i or RS2i, as both are lighter and therefore more comfortable than the 325is. Best, of course, if you can audition all three to choose what works for you. All are good.
> You can also try to bend (straighten) the head band, which will lessen the pressure on your ears. Enjoy!




I would agree with trying the 225 over the 325 if comfort is a concern. The 325 are among the heaviest on-ear Grado models.


----------



## Awgd8

Currently listening to "Children" by  Robert Miles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





--- The bass is a bit smooth now and the highs and mids tamed a bit...  I cannot believe I can listen to this type of music on the SR325IS...  She looks pretty sad....she needs an AMP.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
   
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CC5ca6Hsb2Q&feature=related


----------



## obobskivich

Mmmm, Robert Miles. The dude approves. 

Also amp isn't a TLA.


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Currently listening to "Children" by  Robert Miles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Pink floyd, wish you were here album.


----------



## Awgd8

Let`s get some GRADO BASS  LOVE! 
   
   
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKhfoKOTwZY&feature=list_other&playnext=1&list=AL94UKMTqg-9ASq6mq6UL-x2Yr9TUZDGI4


----------



## obobskivich

awgd8 said:


> Let`s get some GRADO BASS  LOVE!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKhfoKOTwZY&feature=list_other&playnext=1&list=AL94UKMTqg-9ASq6mq6UL-x2Yr9TUZDGI4




It's nice on the PRO2900; I know, sacrilege in this thread. Lemme pull the RS-1 out of their case.

EDIT

Okay the RS-1 are out. Mmmmm. Much airier and more romantic sounding, sounds more acoustic and organic. I like it.


----------



## ppbnb1

Hello everyone I am new to this forum and I might be joining the Grado Big Family here LOL. But now I am still considering which can to get. Two options for me: The Sr225i can and the Alessandro Ms-1. I heard that MS-1 has warmer sound, more median bass, less bright and detail while 225i has more detail, more balanced frequency distribution but lack the "warm"  MS-1 special characteristics, which fancys most of the ms-1 buyers. So which one do you guys really recommand? Thanks.
   
  btw, I only have a portable Technics CD player and a tablet. Thanks!


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> It's nice on the PRO2900; I know, sacrilege in this thread. Lemme pull the RS-1 out of their case.
> EDIT
> Okay the RS-1 are out. Mmmmm. Much airier and more romantic sounding, sounds more acoustic and organic. I like it.


 
  I want one!  With the SR325IS intimate soundstage,  it feels like she is lap dancing with me...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I pulled out the CD version.  More bass impact from the CD....


----------



## obobskivich

Speaking of the trance/house stuff you were talking about earlier (which is mostly what I listen to), I went back to my listening and grabbed ASOT2008, listening to Sunlounger ft Zara - Lost. Oh the vocals! 

Really, people who say these are only for rock and metal need to try other kinds of music out. Sure, these do AC/DC like no other, but that's because they do most music like no other, not because it's AC/DC.


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Speaking of the trance/house stuff you were talking about earlier (which is mostly what I listen to), I went back to my listening and grabbed ASOT2008, listening to Sunlounger ft Zara - Lost. Oh the vocals!
> Really, people who say these are only for rock and metal need to try other kinds of music out. Sure, these do AC/DC like no other, but that's because they do most music like no other, not because it's AC/DC.


 
  I love vocal trance...!  -ATB , Chicane etc...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  So for the 325is handles most of my music Genre, except those sub bass freq. were the bass flutters....


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> It's nice on the PRO2900; I know, sacrilege in this thread. Lemme pull the RS-1 out of their case.
> EDIT
> Okay the RS-1 are out. Mmmmm. Much airier and more romantic sounding, sounds more acoustic and organic. I like it.


 
   
  YES! Finally one of you guys used my word "organic"! I'm happy now haha. 
   
  That track sounds friggin AMAZING! I have to give youtube credit...their videos have AMAZING audio quality! If you guys want another great demo, search for Freddy Mercury and Queen's live performances....I think it's the montreal show that will just blow you away with sound quality....I love listening to youtube with phones on, especially Grados!


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Cat Stevens is amazing through Grados too. You can listen to him through dog turds and he'd still be amazing though....lol


----------



## obobskivich

focker said:


> YES! Finally one of you guys used my word "organic"! I'm happy now haha.
> 
> That track sounds friggin AMAZING! I have to give youtube credit...their videos have AMAZING audio quality! If you guys want another great demo, search for Freddy Mercury and Queen's live performances....I think it's the montreal show that will just blow you away with sound quality....I love listening to youtube with phones on, especially Grados!




I'd rather listen to Queen on CD...

But yes, Queen, mmm.



armandhammer said:


> Cat Stevens is amazing through Grados too. You can listen to him through dog turds and he'd still be amazing though....lol




lol.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> I'd rather listen to Queen on CD...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Me too, but I consider Freddy the greatest front man of all time, so I just think it's fun to see him in action....I love seeing that sea of fans there, too. 
   
  That reminds me, I picked up the bluray of the Montreal show but haven't watched it yet....Going to fire it up on the 120" screen and the Maggies....will be glorious!!


----------



## Awgd8

I like Freddy too! But I am more of an 80's pop...
Once in awhile I fired up " The Way We Were ". By Barbara S... :

Grado is the first expensive headphone I ever bought in my life. I am new to this hobby, and I find that CD quality source is the way to go. I have 3 Ipods , two are dying and one is already 2 years old. I am still thinking if it is worth to invest my time transferring songs from CD to high qualify compression format into my Ipod?

I recall a few days ago that our local Walmart is selling a bunch of CD's for $5 each 
I wonder If I a Portable CD player is the way to go? I also like to buy an affordable amp. 
Is there an amp that can soften the mids/ high and boost the bass? I am currently using an iMac
desktop and uses Itunes/Preamp equalizer with it. I love the Apple setup so far..

Any recommendation? Amp....?


----------



## obobskivich

I'd probably just re-rip CDs at higher quality, like 320k or higher. Modern portable CD players are generally...not good. h34r:


----------



## Awgd8

obobskivich said:


> I'd probably just re-rip CDs at higher quality, like 320k or higher. Modern portable CD players are generally...not good. h34r:




Good to know. AAC file right?


----------



## obobskivich

awgd8 said:


> Good to know. AAC file right?




AAC would be fine if you're an Apple person. mp3 will ensure more compatibility with a wider range of devices.


----------



## Awgd8

obobskivich said:


> AAC would be fine if you're an Apple person. mp3 will ensure more compatibility with a wider range of devices.




Thanks! Let the ripping begins.... I will experiment with different compression first, i really do not want to start all over again..

I am liking the Grado 325is now. I am still in a trial period were I can still return it or exchange.

Now I am considering to go RS1i and cancel my Vmoda M-100. What is the benefit of going to RS1i? I know about the original RS1, but it does not have any warranty if I buy one used.

Should I do it?


----------



## talisman42

General question: If I need to replace my Grados for whatever reason (broken/lost/etc), can I be assured their future products will remain consistent in terms of SQ and sound signature?  For example, the earlier Denon series changed their sound completely so once my D2000 wear out over time, it will be difficult, if not impossible, to replace. Call me sentimental or nostalgic, but heck, I'd also prefer the same, minimalist approach to the fit/comfort of the Grados. That's in contrast to what I've said in the past, but I'm enjoying them as-is.  In a world that's changing rapidly, constantly, and arbitrarily at times... I think is great value for a company like Grado that's committed to the same ole good stuff that creates consistent experiences that can be cherished and shared with others over the years - generations in some cases.


----------



## obobskivich

talisman42 said:


> General question: If I need to replace my Grados for whatever reason (broken/lost/etc), can I be assured their future products will remain consistent in terms of SQ and sound signature?  For example, the earlier Denon series changed their sound completely so once my D2000 wear out over time, it will be difficult, if not impossible, to replace. Call me sentimental or nostalgic, but heck, I'd also prefer the same, minimalist approach to the fit/comfort. that's in contrast to what I've said in the past, but I'm enjoying them as-is.  In a world that's changing rapidly, constantly, and arbitrarily at times... I think is great value for a company like Grado that's committed to the same ole good stuff that creates consistent experiences that can be cherished and shared with others over the years - generations in some cases.




Well, based on the last 20 years of history, I'm gonna say yes. Consider that the RS-1 has been in continuous production since 1996, and some of the Prestige models even longer. Sure, they make slight changes every few years, but it's nothing like the Denon D7000 to D7100 transition.


----------



## cel4145

Quote: 





armandhammer said:


> Cat Stevens is amazing through Grados too. You can listen to him through dog turds and he'd still be amazing though....lol


 
   
  Since I got my SR225is, I've really been re-enjoying late 60's/70s folk rock artists like Cat Stevens, Jim Croce, Gordon Lightfoot, and Harry Chapin. The Grados are somehow bringing back the magic of how those artists sounded to me for the first time back in the 1970s. I think I'm addicted to these phones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Now if the L-cush were only a little more comfortable. But I have a plan . . .


----------



## obobskivich

Are you sure they're SR-225s this time? 

And whats your plan for the L-Cush pads?


----------



## cel4145

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Are you sure they're SR-225s this time?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Better see if it works first.


----------



## Bozoleclown

Regarding comfort, and after a lot of reading advices, and lots of tests my conclusion are :
  - new headband is mandatory (Beyer DT770 one does a great job for cheap), no more pressure on top of the head
  - for the earchushs, the easiest solutions were the best !! A slight bend on the headband really release the pressure, and add really more comfort.
  I finally tried the wash trick (did it in the washing machine with my wife's underwear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), and it adds the final touch of softness.
   
  I can now easily wear my 325is for more than one hour without pain. I think they'll never be as comfortable as my DT880 or D5000, but it's way enough to enjoy
  Thanks for all advices


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





bozoleclown said:


> I finally tried the wash trick (did it in the washing machine with my wife's underwear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I hope your wife finds the increased softness to her liking!


----------



## Awgd8

bozoleclown said:


> Regarding comfort, and after a lot of reading advices, and lots of tests my conclusion are :
> - new headband is mandatory (Beyer DT770 one does a great job for cheap), no more pressure on top of the head
> - for the earchushs, the easiest solutions were the best !! A slight bend on the headband really release the pressure, and add really more comfort.
> I finally tried the wash trick (did it in the washing machine with my wife's underwear
> ...




I dont know guys, but the stock 325 is very comfortable than my returned Vmoda M80. I have been listening to the 325 for a minimum of 4 hours for the a week now. My head fits pretty comfy when muff are all the way up.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> I like Freddy too! But I am more of an 80's pop...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'll second Obob's suggestion to go with the ripping. I rip all my CDs in Apple Lossless onto my computer and then keep my ipod full. I like Apple Lossless because it keeps all the 1s and 0s preserved, but still uses a compression algorhythm to save a little space. But many times I can't really hear the difference between these tracks and an MP3 track. I just keep them in lossless format since that will allow me to convert them into FLAC or whatever other lossless format I want now that Apple is relaxing some of their proprietary restraints. I use an Apple airport express and the remote app on my iPhone to stream my music wirelessly to my headphone rig....it really couldn't be much more convenient. It feels like I have my entire music collection in the palm of my hand this way, you know?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





bozoleclown said:


> I finally tried the wash trick (did it in the washing machine with my wife's underwear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  LOL...glad it worked for ya....was your wife wondering what the hell you put in there with her undies?


----------



## Awgd8

Seriously guys,  I like the in your face sound of the 325IS specially listening to Sade`s music.  If I can keep the same intimate sound of the 325is plus just a bit more bass extension,  I am considering canceling the M-100 and go all out for a higher end Grado.   (M-100 cost $350 shipped) I just noticed when I had my V-moda M80, I get headache after 4 hours of use due to close back design pressure to my ear.  Grados does not have that pressure since it is opened back design.
   
  I have 20 days to return or exchange my 325is and go for the RS1i (If sound sig. is close to 325is plus a bit more bass)  or should I buy worth $350 amp/tube amp for my 325is ?    PS500 seems a bit distance compare to 325is, will good amp can fix that?
   
  I think I will be using the headphone for more relaxing Ballad music... 
   
  I cannot make up my mind now...


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Seriously guys,  I like the in your face sound of the 325IS specially listening to Sade`s music.  If I can keep the same intimate sound of the 325is plus just a bit more bass extension,  I am considering canceling the M-100 and go all out for a higher end Grado.   (M-100 cost $350 shipped) I just noticed when I had my V-moda M80, I get headache after 4 hours of use due to close back design pressure to my ear.  Grados does not have that pressure since it is opened back design.
> 
> I have 20 days to return or exchange my 325is and go for the RS1i (If sound sig. is close to 325is plus a bit more bass)  or should I buy worth $350 amp/tube amp for my 325is ?    PS500 seems a bit distance compare to 325is, will good amp can fix that?
> 
> ...


 
  RS1! I don't know anyone who ever regretted it....


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Seriously guys,  I like the in your face sound of the 325IS specially listening to Sade`s music.  If I can keep the same intimate sound of the 325is plus just a bit more bass extension,  I am considering canceling the M-100 and go all out for a higher end Grado.   (M-100 cost $350 shipped) I just noticed when I had my V-moda M80, I get headache after 4 hours of use due to close back design pressure to my ear.  Grados does not have that pressure since it is opened back design.
> 
> I have 20 days to return or exchange my 325is and go for the RS1i (If sound sig. is close to 325is plus a bit more bass)  or should I buy worth $350 amp/tube amp for my 325is ?    PS500 seems a bit distance compare to 325is, will good amp can fix that?
> 
> ...


 
   
  I have only seen a very small number of people who didn't feel the RS-1s or PS500s were a nice improvement over the 325s, but in terms of the low end I dont' know that you'll get a whole lot more extension. I don't think upgrading the amp will give you the results youre looking for, personally. I'd go for the better headphones if it were me.
   
  I just got a message from a fellow head-fi'er who spent some time at HiDefLifestyle today....he has SR80s but had never heard the higher end Grados. He spent time with some Audez'e LCD-2s, some Sennheiser HD800s, and the Grado PS500s, but the headphone he was ravign about was the RS-1. He said he was really impressed with how beautiful they looked, and that the way they sounded was even more impressive than how they looked. Not sure if you'd be equally as impressed, but thought I'd share that with you....like Parbaked said, there aren't many people who regret going with the RS-1s.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





pasiv said:


> I've had the SR80i's with the L-cush for the last 8 months and I'm still very happy with them. My only complaint would be over comfort, I can really only stand about 3 hours of listening before they start to hurt my ears. Right now, I'm thinking about upgrading to the SR325i. So I'm wondering if it's a significant enough upgrade.


 
   
  My suggestion is go for RS2i if you can. If patient, you can get a used pair for a little more than the price of a new SR325i. RS2i, being wood, is very very light! I also think it sounds much better than SR325i...but that's me.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





personnel jezuz said:


> Here's a few pics http://www.head-fi.org/t/632999/custom-magnum-v4-sold
> Its only my second dip into grado territory after owning some MS1's which I loved. It might even trigger me to make some mod's myself...God help me!
> 
> Edit: In fact I've got a PA2V2, which was my first head-fi purchase a couple of years back, to hook up to em! Cannot wait


 
  Those look great! Please post impressions when you get them! Or send me a PM!


----------



## Awgd8

Thanks for all the input. I will drive down to Illinois next week and will audition the RS1i , maybe compare it to the RS2i and PS500s. ( RS2i for the 2nd time and PS500 for the 4th time) This time I know what I am looking for since I have a good reference from my SR325is ... ( i have this for a week now)

I just want one headphone to keep it for a long time....


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Thanks for all the input. I will drive down to Illinois next week and will audition the RS1i , maybe compare it to the RS2i and PS500s. ( RS2i for the 2nd time and PS500 for the 4th time) This time I know what I am looking for since I have a good reference from my SR325is ... ( i have this for a week now)
> I just want one headphone to keep it for a long time....


 
  IMO then the RS1 is the choice. There are two objective improvements between the RS2 and RS1.
  1. The RS1 has larger air chambers (bigger cups). The RS2 cups are wood, but same size as the 325 and PS500, and other SR headphones. Bogger cups make more of a difference than different materials for the cups, IMO
  2. The RS1 have the CNC machines metal gimbals (what holds the cups to the headband). The RS2 and PS500 gimbals are plastic like all the SR Grados.
  These are just objective differences flavored with a subjective image, for fun...


----------



## obobskivich

The RS-1 get pictured more frequently with girls apparently, so by the transitive property they'll get you girls. Math is awesome! 

No but seriously, I'd go RS-1 instead of amp toys. They're _the_ Grado.


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> The RS-1 get pictured more frequently with girls apparently, so by the transitive property they'll get you girls. Math is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That's what I did and I enjoy them. Haven't gotten any girls because of them though.


----------



## desertblues

Quote: 





focker said:


> I'll second Obob's suggestion to go with the ripping. I rip all my CDs in Apple Lossless onto my computer and then keep my ipod full. I like Apple Lossless because it keeps all the 1s and 0s preserved, but still uses a compression algorhythm to save a little space. But many times I can't really hear the difference between these tracks and an MP3 track. I just keep them in lossless format since that will allow me to convert them into FLAC or whatever other lossless format I want now that Apple is relaxing some of their proprietary restraints. I use an Apple airport express and the remote app on my iPhone to stream my music wirelessly to my headphone rig....it really couldn't be much more convenient. It feels like I have my entire music collection in the palm of my hand this way, you know?


 
   
  This is exactly what I do - not that long ago I did not believe a computer could do my music with that level of SQ - and I am of the vinyl and tubes generation!
  Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> The RS-1 get pictured more frequently with girls apparently, so by the transitive property they'll get you girls. Math is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Totally agree (and love the PS500 as well). The RS1 has been called Grado's Masterpiece.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





desertblues said:


> Totally agree (and love the PS500 as well). The RS1 has been called Grado's Masterpiece.


 
   
  IMO, the RS1 is the best Grado I've heard. The PS500s and HF-2s are a close second IMO.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





desertblues said:


> This is exactly what I do - not that long ago I did not believe a computer could do my music with that level of SQ - and I am of the vinyl and tubes generation!


 
   
  I honestly had my doubts, as well. When I first started messing around with a Squeezebox and the idea of ripping all my music to a computer, it seemed like a huge hassle. The fact that it ended up beign the most convenient way I've ever listened to music is one of life's little ironies, I guess lol. I was getting so damn frustrated when my SB Duet started having connectivity issues, that I almost went back to a stand alone CD player. But then I heard about the "remote" app apple had and it's worked flawlessly ever since, for the last two years.
   
  Do you have a vinyl rig as well? I'm starting to gather some info and considering adding a turntable. I grew up just as vinyl sort of gave way to the cassette tape, so I feel like I missed out on how cool it was to be excited about picking up a new album and listentin to it on an analog rig in it's entirety. Today it seems like it's all about the individual track....but I want to go backwards a bit and enjoy some of the classic albums that I haven't spent much time with....back when the art wasn't just limited to a track, but to the entire release...that just seems fun to me. But for all my other music I just couldnt' see ever going back to a stand alone player again....


----------



## Awgd8

http://www.head-fi.org/forum/newestpost/615329
   
  Hi guys, I am close to pulling the trigger on this one.  Seller has work receipt from Grado.
   
  Driver is RS1i in a Classic body.   8/10 new except the wood, but seller said excellent finish.
   
  Is the price right?  With this price, I got to keep my V-moda M100....   If I go for MSRP RS1i new, I got to cancel my Vmoda.
   
  I need your input ASAP.    Thanks!


----------



## TwoTrack

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> IMO, the RS1 is the best Grado I've heard. The PS500s and HF-2s are a close second IMO.


 
   
  My experience as well with the exception of the PS1000 which I like slightly better.  I have only limited time on the HF-2s though.


----------



## Awgd8

Cancelling Vmoda M-100 and returning the 325is. I will be picking up a new RS1i on Wednesday...


----------



## fenderf4i

Quote: 





focker said:


> Do you have a vinyl rig as well? I'm starting to gather some info and considering adding a turntable. I grew up just as vinyl sort of gave way to the cassette tape, so I feel like I missed out on how cool it was to be excited about picking up a new album and listentin to it on an analog rig in it's entirety. Today it seems like it's all about the individual track....but I want to go backwards a bit and enjoy some of the classic albums that I haven't spent much time with....back when the art wasn't just limited to a track, but to the entire release...that just seems fun to me. But for all my other music I just couldnt' see ever going back to a stand alone player again....


 
   
  I just did a ton of research as I want a vinyl setup by Christmas. I can't wait. I've already picked up a few albums, and there's just something special about holding them in your hands, the weight, the feel, it's just great.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Quote: 





fenderf4i said:


> I just did a ton of research as I want a vinyl setup by Christmas. I can't wait. I've already picked up a few albums, and there's just something special about holding them in your hands, the weight, the feel, it's just great.


 

 i want a Vinyl Home rig too...
   
  only maybe someday in my personal future..


----------



## cel4145

Quote: 





fenderf4i said:


> I just did a ton of research as I want a vinyl setup by Christmas. I can't wait. I've already picked up a few albums, and there's just something special about holding them in your hands, the weight, the feel, it's just great.


 
   
  Quote: 





pinoypogiman said:


> i want a Vinyl Home rig too...


 
   
  I bought my first CD player in 1984 when my local college music store only had two rows of non-classical CDs to choose from. It's always interesting to hear these kind of remarks when you are someone who has no interest in going _back_ to vinyl


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





fenderf4i said:


> I just did a ton of research as I want a vinyl setup by Christmas. I can't wait. I've already picked up a few albums, and there's just something special about holding them in your hands, the weight, the feel, it's just great.


 
   
  I'm excited to have more reason to send Grado some money lol. I sent off an email to Grado last week asking them which of their cartridges they recommended for a newb, and also to see if they would actually make some turntable suggestions. You could tell so clearly from the email that they LOVE vinyl at Grado...they wrote me a relatively lengthy email back and gave me exactly what I asked for. I'm going to pick up a table for around $3-400 and then pick up a Grado "Black" cartridge to start. I'll probably not worry about a phono stage at first, and will just use an Onkyo receiver I have sitting around, but I think I'll be getting started around Christmas time, too....we'll have to compare notes since we're both on the same trajectory here


----------



## eltocliousus

Focker, I hope you've led me in the right direction (PS500s), all this RS-1 talk is getting me worried! I'm in shipping limbo and already having second thought.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





eltocliousus said:


> Focker, I hope you've led me in the right direction (PS500s), all this RS-1 talk is getting me worried! I'm in shipping limbo and already having second thought.


 
   
  If i can reassure you somewhat,i compared both,and chose to keep the PS500s.


----------



## eltocliousus

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> If i can reassure you somewhat,i compared both,and chose to keep the PS500s.


 
   
  It did reassure me, thankyou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





eltocliousus said:


> Focker, I hope you've led me in the right direction (PS500s), all this RS-1 talk is getting me worried! I'm in shipping limbo and already having second thought.


 
   
  lol, I hope so too! I really don't think you can go wrong with either....with your luck, though, maybe they'll send you PS1000s instead lol....wasn't that you with the whole HE-6 instead of HE-400s from Hifiman a while back? Or is my brain not functioning?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> If i can reassure you somewhat,i compared both,and chose to keep the PS500s.


 
   
  Just like if I was FORCED to choose between the GS1ks and the 500s, I'd keep the 500s. Ive really become fond of the woodies, but the 500s just are a slightly better match for my ears. I still want to pick up a pair of RS-2s or RS-1s, though. I enjoy having a little collection of Grados....I sort of regret selling my 325s, but once the 500s showed up they just didn't really get much head time.


----------



## Holleyman

I have just surrendered to the fact I will have one of every Grado offering and then move on to collecting more closed cans


----------



## obobskivich

focker said:


> I enjoy having a little collection of Grados....I sort of regret selling my 325s, but once the 500s showed up they just didn't really get much head time.




Same reason I don't have the SR-225 and others, it'd be neat to have, but I know they wouldn't stack up with the RS-1 around - very little usage. On one hand I like that Grado designs are so consistent in sound and improvement up the ladder, but on the other it kinda kills the whole collection thing (unless you get into the historical side of things).


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Same reason I don't have the SR-225 and others, it'd be neat to have, but I know they wouldn't stack up with the RS-1 around - very little usage. On one hand I like that Grado designs are so consistent in sound and improvement up the ladder, but on the other it kinda kills the whole collection thing (unless you get into the historical side of things).


 
   
  I agree...I sort of decided that I was going to keep the 80s as the "representative" from the Prestige line, and then fill out my collection with either RS-x model, the 500s, and the 1k models. I think that would be a hell of a nice little collection that I'd be proud to have, and I think they're different enough toward that end of the Grado line that I could have some fun mixing and swapping them out. The PS1ks will have to wait a while, but I'm perfectly fine with that...


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





holleyman said:


> I have just surrendered to the fact I will have one of every Grado offering and then move on to collecting more closed cans


 
   
  Those RS-1s and GS1ks sure are photogenic, aren't they?


----------



## SodaMeiser

I am impatiently waiting for the next paycheck to shell out for a PS500


----------



## snapple10

I had to put my PS500 away to really see what Ps1000 can do before I give up on it.So far, I am impress but not as fun as the PS500 but then again might be too early to pass judgment
   
  Happy Sunday, fellow Grado Fans


----------



## dgilz

snapple10 said:


> I had to put my PS500 away to really see what Ps1000 can do before I give up on it.So far, I am impress but not as fun as the PS500 but then again might be too early to pass judgment
> 
> Happy Sunday, fellow Grado Fans




You should change your amp and will not regret selling your PS500, for sure


----------



## snapple10

selling? Nooooooooo, I am not going that far yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Away not within arm reach.
   What amp do you have in mind?


----------



## dgilz

Trafomatic Head One, very nice timbre and very dynamic, it suits really well with my PS1000, much better than the WA6 w/EML 274B and 7N7 tubes.


----------



## snapple10

I was actually using the v200/v800 with it but the WA6SE  definitely makes it spacious and might prefer that. There is this air around instruments but I just can not get into the musics when I am using ps1k and WA6SE, I start analyzing instead of enjoying


----------



## desertblues

Quote: 





focker said:


> I honestly had my doubts, as well. When I first started messing around with a Squeezebox and the idea of ripping all my music to a computer, it seemed like a huge hassle. The fact that it ended up beign the most convenient way I've ever listened to music is one of life's little ironies, I guess lol. I was getting so damn frustrated when my SB Duet started having connectivity issues, that I almost went back to a stand alone CD player. But then I heard about the "remote" app apple had and it's worked flawlessly ever since, for the last two years.
> 
> Do you have a vinyl rig as well? I'm starting to gather some info and considering adding a turntable. I grew up just as vinyl sort of gave way to the cassette tape, so I feel like I missed out on how cool it was to be excited about picking up a new album and listentin to it on an analog rig in it's entirety. Today it seems like it's all about the individual track....but I want to go backwards a bit and enjoy some of the classic albums that I haven't spent much time with....back when the art wasn't just limited to a track, but to the entire release...that just seems fun to me. But for all my other music I just couldnt' see ever going back to a stand alone player again....


 
   
  Yes, I do still have a vinyl rig which I boxed up 3 years ago due to an extensive home remodeling project and have yet to set up again. That was when I began to seriously check out what was possible with computer audio. I have been an avid record collector most of my adult life and still have a lot of very desirable albums in excellent condition, mostly jazz, blues and r&b. I have ebayed a lot of albums and made some serious $, but there is something about the look, smell and feel of lps that I just love! Still have all my cds too and lots of box sets (Mosaic, etc), but I am gradually ripping all my favorites as you have. I think at least 90% of my listening is coming from the IMac now.
   
   
  Quote: 





fenderf4i said:


> I just did a ton of research as I want a vinyl setup by Christmas. I can't wait. I've already picked up a few albums, and there's just something special about holding them in your hands, the weight, the feel, it's just great.


 
   
  I think everyone who is serious about their music needs to at least experience vinyl. It is still the gold standard for audio, IMHO!
  Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> I bought my first CD player in 1984 when my local college music store only had two rows of non-classical CDs to choose from. It's always interesting to hear these kind of remarks when you are someone who has no interest in going _back_ to vinyl


 
   
  Those early cds & players were not so great sounding to my ears - but the technology advanced quickly and the convenience won me over. My problem is I kept my vinyl too which is why I ran out of storage space!


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





desertblues said:


> I think everyone who is serious about their music needs to at least experience vinyl. It is still the gold standard for audio, IMHO!
> 
> Those early cds & players were not so great sounding to my ears - but the technology advanced quickly and the convenience won me over. My problem is I kept my vinyl too which is why I ran out of storage space!


 
  Keep your yinyl. Content is king. You'll never be able to replace your vinyl collection, especially if owned from new.


----------



## eltocliousus

Quote: 





focker said:


> lol, I hope so too! I really don't think you can go wrong with either....with your luck, though, maybe they'll send you PS1000s instead lol....wasn't that you with the whole HE-6 instead of HE-400s from Hifiman a while back? Or is my brain not functioning?


 
   
  Haha, yes that was me, I never had closure on that one, but I was taking to a HiFiMAN representative for a couple weeks and they didn't seem to mind, which was strange, Fang got directly in touch with me shortly after however and asked graciously if I would send them back, I did and they sent me a free pair of RE-262s along with the HE-300s I had originally ordered, so not a bad trade, cleared my conscience too.
   
  I was never told how it happened however, but he hinted towards it just being a shipping label error, I did get to try the HE-6s for a while and it was a fun experience, not a $1,300 experience though, and they were head-crushingly heavy.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





eltocliousus said:


> Haha, yes that was me, I never had closure on that one, but I was taking to a HiFiMAN representative for a couple weeks and they didn't seem to mind, which was strange, Fang got directly in touch with me shortly after however and asked graciously if I would send them back, I did and they sent me a free pair of RE-262s along with the HE-300s I had originally ordered, so not a bad trade, cleared my conscience too.
> 
> I was never told how it happened however, but he hinted towards it just being a shipping label error, I did get to try the HE-6s for a while and it was a fun experience, not a $1,300 experience though, and they were head-crushingly heavy.


 
   
  I thought that was a riot....that video you put up where you were just in awe of having a top of the line headphone in your possession was hilarious. I'm glad Fang was cool enough to send you the free pair...none of that was your fault, so I'm glad he was gracious in his approach.
   
  BTW, I was going to tell you that Drew at Moon Audio likes the PS500s so much that he chose them for one of his ten "recommended packages"....but then I saw that he did the same with the RS-1 LOL...I still stand by what I said, though, in that you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## eltocliousus

Quote: 





focker said:


> I thought that was a riot....that video you put up where you were just in awe of having a top of the line headphone in your possession was hilarious. I'm glad Fang was cool enough to send you the free pair...none of that was your fault, so I'm glad he was gracious in his approach.
> 
> BTW, I was going to tell you that Drew at Moon Audio likes the PS500s so much that he chose them for one of his ten "recommended packages"....but then I saw that he did the same with the RS-1 LOL...I still stand by what I said, though, in that you can't go wrong with either.


 
   
  Good times indeed, I remember a few on this forum getting very upset that I would even open up the clearly refurbished packaging, claiming that I should keep them in my closet until HiFiMAN get back in touch with me (which took a month for Fang to actually ask for them back after repeatedly emailing them), I'm honest and did send them back once they asked, but would not give up an opportunity to listen to the most expensive and renowned headphones I'll most likely ever get to listen to, a friend of mine owns a Schiit Mjolnir which seemed to power them quite well, and we had a few good nights listening to them.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





eltocliousus said:


> Good times indeed, I remember a few on this forum getting very upset that I would even open up the clearly refurbished packaging, claiming that I should keep them in my closet until HiFiMAN get back in touch with me (which took a month for Fang to actually ask for them back after repeatedly emailing them), I'm honest and did send them back once they asked, but would not give up an opportunity to listen to the most expensive and renowned headphones I'll most likely ever get to listen to, a friend of mine owns a Schiit Mjolnir which seemed to power them quite well, and we had a few good nights listening to them.


 
   
  I personally don't know why anyone would care what you did or didn't do with them, but I have to admit that you provided a ton of entertainment for many of us LOL
   
  So when do you expect to take delivery on the PS500s?


----------



## eltocliousus

As it's the weekend, probably next week at some point, hopefully I made the correct decision in choosing Grado. How do the PS500s compare to your T1s Focker? I was looking at the T1 and T90s aswell as the Shure SRH1840, then settled on PS500s, the Shure looks so comfortable I almost had to buy them, but eventually went with the PS500s after you and a few other Head-Fiers convinced me.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





eltocliousus said:


> As it's the weekend, probably next week at some point, hopefully I made the correct decision in choosing Grado. How do the PS500s compare to your T1s Focker? I was looking at the T1 and T90s aswell as the Shure SRH1840, then settled on PS500s, the Shure looks so comfortable I almost had to buy them, but eventually went with the PS500s after you and a few other Head-Fiers convinced me.


 
   
  I love my T1s, and honestly, I know it sounds dumb, but I feel bad when I say they are only my "2nd favorite" headphone. The T1s cost nearly 3x what the 500s cost, but if a gun was to my head, I'd choose the 500s. The T1s have the edge on comfort and they have better low end extension. The 500s have the edge in tonality and, to my ears, are slightly more transparent. It's not that the T1s lack transparency, it's just that the Grados seem to have just a bit less in the way of the recording. Detail retrieval is superb on both. One area where I feel the Grados stand out quite a bit is with live recordings and acoustic music. The T1s are very good with both, but the Grados will bring about a stronger emotional response to the music. Well-recorded acoustic and live music is an experience that rivals what I hear when I am using my big Magnepan speakers. I'm not saying that the 500s can rival a $5000 planar speaker, but I am saying that they give you some of those qualities that the maggies excel at. The word I often use with both Maggies and Grados is "organic". They have an organic quality that I just can't find in other headphones. The T1s are very competent, very enjoyable cans...and I dont see myself ever being without them...but the 500s give me a bit more and, even in the face of the beautiful GS-1000s, remain my top choice.


----------



## Awgd8

I work in a hospital setting and work with few fellows. One fellow almost bought $399 Beats by Dre and I told him to check out the Vmoda M100 and the Grados. My first recommendation were the PS500 and the Vmoda M-100. So one day I brought my 325is and he listened for 5 minutes on his cellphone. He asked if this is the open can and I said yes. He also noticed the brightness of the Grado.. It seems that he was not impress yet and I could hear what song he was playing.... Niki Minaj song . No wonder he did not like  He said he'll check out the PS500 and the Vmoda M100. So far I have not heard from him yet. He is about early to mid 30's.

On another occasion, I showed the Grado website to my 2 coworkers, both are female ages early and mid 40's. I showed the PS500, RS1i and the 325is. She kinda like the silver color on Grados, but did not like the woody. Same as the other lady, she said " you're gonna look like a dork on those wood ones" :rolleyes: 

Even my wife and sister did not like the woody, but I am getting one and will just use it at home. Are woodys cool looking or dorky if wear outside? I guess the only one who will appreciate it are the audiophile geeks... LOL, but the rest of the population is questionable. . Also, since Grado are open back design, is it safe to use it outside during winter time? Going in and out of the workplace creates moisture or condensation. I wonder if the woodys will last longer than the metal ones if used outside. 

My impression now are silver Grados such as PS500 , 325is seem to be like by the general population. 

Any thought or experience from the massess?


----------



## Focker

haha, yeah, I dont think the average person would really appreciate Grados. I know a lot of people who tend to focus on the bass more than anyhthing else, and Grados just won't do it for them. As far as portability, Id be way too nervous to take my Grados out of the house. I have some Beyer 1350s that are fantastic portables, so I keep my Grados safe and sound at home. 
   
  What sort of work do you do in the hospital, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## eltocliousus

Focker, thankyou for the comparison, although the T1s can be had for only $200 more than the PS500s, used ofcourse but still quite close.


----------



## Awgd8

focker said:


> haha, yeah, I dont think the average person would really appreciate Grados. I know a lot of people who tend to focus on the bass more than anyhthing else, and Grados just won't do it for them. As far as portability, Id be way too nervous to take my Grados out of the house. I have some Beyer 1350s that are fantastic portables, so I keep my Grados safe and sound at home.
> 
> What sort of work do you do in the hospital, if you dont mind me asking?




PM'ed . I guess I might have to get a cheap SR60 or 80 for port..
I was just thinking of getting something that can cover my ear during winter time. It is like hitting 2 birds with one stone.... Ear muff and fueling the hobby.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> PM'ed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yep, that would make sense for sure...I wouldn't have nearly the same problem taking my 80s with me as I would my 500s or GS1ks...got the PM, thanks!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





eltocliousus said:


> Focker, thankyou for the comparison, although the T1s can be had for only $200 more than the PS500s, used ofcourse but still quite close.


 
   
  True, I was going striclty on MSRP. I usually suggest people consider Jan Meier's package deal if they are interested in the T1s....I ended up paying around $900 for my pair new....it's a great deal, and the Meier amps are a very nice pairing.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> Just like if I was FORCED to choose between the GS1ks and the 500s, I'd keep the 500s. Ive really become fond of the woodies, but the 500s just are a slightly better match for my ears. I still want to pick up a pair of RS-2s or RS-1s, though. I enjoy having a little collection of Grados....I sort of regret selling my 325s, but once the 500s showed up they just didn't really get much head time.


 
   
  I'm in the same situation,since i got my PS1000,my GS1000 don't see much action, i just can't bring myself to sell them tough,i guess i enjoy owning the whole 1000 family.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





holleyman said:


> I have just surrendered to the fact I will have one of every Grado offering and then move on to collecting more closed cans


 
   
  Are you serious? you actually own PS1s,HP1000,etc...?


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I'm in the same situation,since i got my PS1000,my GS1000 don't see much action, i just can't bring myself to sell them tough,i guess i enjoy owning the whole 1000 family.


 
   
  Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Are you serious? you actually own PS1s,HP1000,etc...?


 

 Indeed, i wanna see proof of pics!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





pinoypogiman said:


> Indeed, i wanna see proof of pics!


 
   
  All my Grados are in my avatar,but i'd like to see holleyman's Grado family pictrues.


----------



## obobskivich

awgd8 said:


> Are woodys cool looking or dorky if wear outside? I guess the only one who will appreciate it are the audiophile geeks... LOL, but the rest of the population is questionable. . Also, since Grado are open back design, is it safe to use it outside during winter time? Going in and out of the workplace creates moisture or condensation. I wonder if the woodys will last longer than the metal ones if used outside.
> My impression now are silver Grados such as PS500 , 325is seem to be like by the general population.
> Any thought or experience from the massess?




Doesn't Gwarmi wear his RS-1 as a mobile headphone? 

Anyways, I personally wouldn't take my woodies outside - the UV and weather damage is nothing something I want to imagine. I don't know if they look dorky or not, never looked at myself in the mirror with them on. I'm guessing yes though, since they're weird wooden tubes sticking off the side of your head; I suspect I look a lot like Shrek when wearing my RS-1. Whatever. They sound good. 

I think regarding the general population bit - a lot of people are conditioned that metal products are best for any situation. Aluminum sells for whatever reason. 



stacker45 said:


> All my Grados are in my avatar,but i'd like to see holleyman's Grado family pictrues.




Pics are always kewl.


----------



## stacker45

Not a new pic,but i tought i'd share.


----------



## talisman42

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Not a new pic,but i tought i'd share.


 

 I approve this image!!!


----------



## obobskivich

stacker45 said:


> Not a new pic,but i tought i'd share.
> 
> 
> [ATTACHMENT=153]Photo 582.jpg (3,244k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## Holleyman

No, I don't own one of every one they produce, I have surrendered to the fact I will eventually end up with the entire family.  I only own 4 Grados right now, SR80i woodies, SR325i, RS-2 and GS1000is.  Gave my pair of SR60s to a friend in need a little while ago.
  PS500s are on my "to get next" list.


----------



## cel4145

Quote: 





holleyman said:


> I have surrendered to the fact I will eventually end up with the entire family.


 
   
  This must be the only headphone brand thread where people talk about collecting the "family."


----------



## Matro5

Just wanted to share some music I just heard for the first time and was blown away by - the "Goat Rodeo" sessions featuring Chris Thile, Yo-Yo Ma, Edgar Meyer and Stuart Duncan. I think of my Grados as the fifth member of this incredible group....
   
  http://youtu.be/d-31e8Nlujw?hd=1


----------



## Kitarist

So does anyone know for a good pads for Grado SR 225? Or where to get the original pads for reasonable price? Please send me a PM
   
  I'm from Slovenia (Europe)
   
  Thanks!!!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Not a new pic,but i tought i'd share.


 
   
  wowowowowowowowowowow. 
   
  wow.


----------



## obobskivich

kitarist said:


> So does anyone know for a good pads for Grado SR 225? Or where to get the original pads for reasonable price? Please send me a PM
> 
> I'm from Slovenia (Europe)
> 
> Thanks!!!




L-Cush is what you want, but I have no idea where to get them in Slovenia (I know TTVJ has them in the US - I don't know if they ship international) - have you tried e-mailing Grado?


----------



## reza7392d

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> This must be the only headphone brand thread where people talk about collecting the "family."


 

 hi friends....
  not long ago i bought SR80i... n my forum friends offering his ms1i alumod for cheap prize, yup n i take it....
  n a week ago i woodied both... 
  in meet my friend show his SR225i,MS2i,n magnum....  n n now i want to sell ms1i, get SR22i n upgraded it even more...
  seriously.... yes u right about collecting the "family"
  maybe, grado show us the "loyal" way... really i'm quite stuck with this brand


----------



## Valicious

I'm loving my 325is...mostly.  The emphasis on the highs just seems shrill to me sometimes, it does get a bit fatiguing after a while.  I have a pair of L-cush, TTVJ flats, but I am using G-cush right now.  I've heard reports that these reduce the SQ on the headphones where they don't come stock.  I've just found them to be the only pads I can really stand comfort-wise.
   
  My next upgrade is going to be a fully wooden V4 Magnum set from Martin Custom Audio (wooden cups, wooden inners, wooden gimbals and rodblocks), I just need a month or two to save up for it.  I'm thinking Amboyna Burl, but I really have no idea on the sonic differences between wood types.  I'm thinking the Amboyna Burl cups with Gabon Ebony gimbals and rodblocks would look amazing.


----------



## Awgd8

My question is, which one would you guys choose,  a virgin Grado RS1i or a raped 325is Magnum`ed ?


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





valicious said:


> I'm loving my 325is...mostly.  The emphasis on the highs just seems shrill to me sometimes, it does get a bit fatiguing after a while.  I have a pair of L-cush, TTVJ flats, but I am using G-cush right now.  I've heard reports that these reduce the SQ on the headphones where they don't come stock.  I've just found them to be the only pads I can really stand comfort-wise.
> 
> My next upgrade is going to be a fully wooden V4 Magnum set from Martin Custom Audio (wooden cups, wooden inners, wooden gimbals and rodblocks), I just need a month or two to save up for it.  I'm thinking Amboyna Burl, but I really have no idea on the sonic differences between wood types.  I'm thinking the Amboyna Burl cups with Gabon Ebony gimbals and rodblocks would look amazing.


 
  +1


----------



## desertblues

Quote: 





matro5 said:


> Just wanted to share some music I just heard for the first time and was blown away by - the "Goat Rodeo" sessions featuring Chris Thile, Yo-Yo Ma, Edgar Meyer and Stuart Duncan. I think of my Grados as the fifth member of this incredible group....
> 
> http://youtu.be/d-31e8Nlujw?hd=1


 
   
  That's a great album - check out Edgar Meyer w/Jerry Douglas and Russ Barenberg on "Skip, Hop & Wobble" (a desert island album)!


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





valicious said:


> I'm loving my 325is...mostly.  *The emphasis on the highs just seems shrill to me sometimes*, it does get a bit fatiguing after a while.  I have a pair of L-cush, TTVJ flats, *but I am using G-cush right now*.  I've heard reports that these reduce the SQ on the headphones where they don't come stock.  I've just found them to be the only pads I can really stand comfort-wise.
> 
> My next upgrade is going to be a fully wooden V4 Magnum set from Martin Custom Audio (wooden cups, wooden inners, wooden gimbals and rodblocks), I just need a month or two to save up for it.  I'm thinking Amboyna Burl, but I really have no idea on the sonic differences between wood types.  I'm thinking the Amboyna Burl cups with Gabon Ebony gimbals and rodblocks would look amazing.


 
   
  Unfortunately the reason that you're getting those very shrill highs (almost 'tizzy') is the G Cush.  If you're intending using the RS1i also with the G Cush, I'd say you're going to experience the same thing.
   
  Not sure about how the Magnums would sound with G Cush - but maybe ask in the Magnum thread?  Also - anyone tried the PS500 with G Cush?  That may be a better option than the 325.
   
  It's a pity that you can't stand the comfort on the bowls.  Bowls + 325i sound excellent to me ..........


----------



## Matro5

Quote: 





desertblues said:


> That's a great album - check out Edgar Meyer w/Jerry Douglas and Russ Barenberg on "Skip, Hop & Wobble" (a desert island album)!


 
  Thanks, blues. These guys are all new to me and I'm psyched to hear more. Will check this out for sure.


----------



## TwoTrack

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Not a new pic,but i tought i'd share.


 
   
  Sweet!


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





brooko said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I'm a G-Cush believer so .......  I still liked my 325is better than the PS500, both G-Cush'd.  Eventually I decided there was just a little too much mid-bass from the 500's.  For me, that is.  You can blame the G-Cush for all sins if you like.


----------



## Focker

Wow, so that's two of you guys who liked the 325s over the 500s? I have to say, that really surprises me!  I"m not unfamiliar with the "lesser" headphone being the preferred headphone, cause that happens with me, too....I'm just surprised at this specific example lol.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> wowowowowowowowowowow.
> 
> wow.


 
   
  I posted this pic because i rememberd you said that you like to see the GS and PS1000s together,i usually take crappy pictrues but this one came out pretty nice.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I posted this pic because i rememberd you said that you like to see the GS and PS1000s together,i usually take crappy pictrues but this one came out pretty nice.


 
   
  sure did!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





holleyman said:


> No, I don't own one of every one they produce, I have surrendered to the fact I will eventually end up with the entire family.  I only own 4 Grados right now, SR80i woodies, SR325i, RS-2 and GS1000is.  Gave my pair of SR60s to a friend in need a little while ago.
> PS500s are on my "to get next" list.


 
   
  My bad,i misread you're post,by the way,i think that the PS500s will be a nice addition to you're growing family,they certainly have a very different sound signature than the headphones you have,i hope you'll share you're impressions when you get them.


----------



## asmoday

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Not a new pic,but i tought i'd share.


 
   
  WOW stacker45 thats some sweet headphones and very impressive picture. I could only dream of taking a picture half that good.


----------



## Valicious

Quote: 





brooko said:


> Unfortunately the reason that you're getting those very shrill highs (almost 'tizzy') is the G Cush.  If you're intending using the RS1i also with the G Cush, I'd say you're going to experience the same thing.
> 
> Not sure about how the Magnums would sound with G Cush - but maybe ask in the Magnum thread?  Also - anyone tried the PS500 with G Cush?  That may be a better option than the 325.
> 
> It's a pity that you can't stand the comfort on the bowls.  Bowls + 325i sound excellent to me ..........


 
  Thanks, I'll give the bowls another try.  I have two captive ring piercing in the cartilage of each of my ears, and the bowls and flats just pressed too hard on them.  Maybe it'll be different now that they've healed more.
  The G-cush with the distancers (ala the MS-Ultimate mod) should work perfectly fine though right?


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





asmoday said:


> WOW stacker45 thats some sweet headphones and very impressive picture. I could only dream of taking a picture half that good.


 
   
  Thanks but that pictrue was an exeption,not the rule,i just bought a mint Marantz 2226B two days ago and i can't seem to be able to take a decent pictrue of the damn thing.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





valicious said:


> Thanks, I'll give the bowls another try.  I have two captive ring piercing in the cartilage of each of my ears, and the bowls and flats just pressed too hard on them.  Maybe it'll be different now that they've healed more.
> *The G-cush with the distancers (ala the MS-Ultimate mod) should work perfectly fine though right?*


 
   
  That 'should' make the overall sound a lot more palatable (less tizzy) - yes.  The one thing it will do is add a lot more space/air as well though.  You will lose some of the raw energy that you'd normally get with the 325i.


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





brooko said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Where can one get distancers? Do they go in front of or behind the driver?


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





scootsit said:


> Where can one get distancers? Do they go in front of or behind the driver?


 
   
  Here you go ...... http://www.head-fi.org/t/323271/alessandro-ms1000-and-ms-ultimate-diy-modding-56k-warning
   
  Opening post pretty much explains it.


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





brooko said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks. What an existential thread: "What is different? Everything and nothing."

 I know that for a while, there were commercial options for distancers, do they still exist?


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





scootsit said:


> Thanks. What an existential thread: "What is different? Everything and nothing."
> 
> I know that for a while, there were commercial options for distancers, do they still exist?


 
   
  Unfortunately I have no idea.  I was going to go down the MS1 >> MS1000 track at one stage - then I got lost in the standard Grado mod thread, and ended up with my own little Grado nirvana ..... 325i with Cabillas fwj, Headphone Lounge headband, home-made Canare recable, and a couple of other tweaks.  Basically cured any desire I had to pursue the MS1000 idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
   
  Pic *here* - I think it's pretty sweet.  Ticks all the boxes for me anyway (although I've yet to experience an RS1i ...... ).


----------



## reza7392d

Quote: 





brooko said:


> Unfortunately I have no idea.  I was going to go down the MS1 >> MS1000 track at one stage - then I got lost in the standard Grado mod thread, and ended up with my own little Grado nirvana ..... 325i with Cabillas fwj, Headphone Lounge headband, home-made Canare recable, and a couple of other tweaks.  Basically cured any desire I had to pursue the MS1000 idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  what's improve changing the cable brooko? my next project is recable too, but with canare L2T2S... 
  i'm planning using pailics for 3,5mm jack... any other option  that's suit better on grado?


----------



## asmoday

Quote: 





brooko said:


> Pic *here* - I think it's pretty sweet.  Ticks all the boxes for me anyway (although I've yet to experience an RS1i ...... ).


 
   
  Sweet looking headphone Brooko!!!


----------



## keppa

Do you guys think the Grado 15ft / 4,5(and then some)meter extension cord would actually be a good purchase? Thinking of picking one up from a local fair as a little bit more movability around the room could be useful.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





keppa said:


> Do you guys think the Grado 15ft / 4,5(and then some)meter extension cord would actually be a good purchase? Thinking of picking one up from a local fair as a little bit more movability around the room could be useful.


 
  I do.


----------



## asmoday

Quote: 





keppa said:


> Do you guys think the Grado 15ft / 4,5(and then some)meter extension cord would actually be a good purchase? Thinking of picking one up from a local fair as a little bit more movability around the room could be useful.


 
   
  I actually have 2 of them and couldn't be happier with them. I think for the price you cant beat it.


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





brooko said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Those look great!


----------



## desertblues

Quote: 





keppa said:


> Do you guys think the Grado 15ft / 4,5(and then some)meter extension cord would actually be a good purchase? Thinking of picking one up from a local fair as a little bit more movability around the room could be useful.


 
   
  I think it is well worth having, I use it with my Grados and haven't noticed any changes in sound & increased mobility is nice.


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





desertblues said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I bought a cheaper one off Amazon, I find no reduction in sound quality, but it is quite stiff. It was also ~$10, so I suppose it was worth it. If you're interested, it's by a company called Planet Waves, is made extremely well, and has gold-plated connectors. Again, my only complaint is that it is stiff.
  Anything with low capacitance should sound fine, including Cat5.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





keppa said:


> Do you guys think the Grado 15ft / 4,5(and then some)meter extension cord would actually be a good purchase? Thinking of picking one up from a local fair as a little bit more movability around the room could be useful.


 
   
  I have two of them and use them all the time when i watch concerts on DVD


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





reza7392d said:


> what's improve changing the cable brooko? my next project is recable too, but with canare L2T2S...
> i'm planning using pailics for 3,5mm jack... any other option  that's suit better on grado?


 
   
  I only recabled because the original cable was starting to kink out of shape at the V joint - because of the 360 deg rotation of the cups I guess.  I used canare starquad mini - which is quite stiff - and it's totally solved that issue.  I also shortened it - because I do use the 325is portably sometimes (if I know I'm going to be in a peaceful/quiet ambient area - eg early morning walks).
   
  To me it made zero difference sonically.  I'm not a cable believer for anything other than aesthetics / better usability.


----------



## Focker

For what it's worth, I have two of the Grado extension cables, as well....they work great...solid build.


----------



## obobskivich

+1 on the Grado extension cable. Very well put together - same cabling that the RS-1i have them on, just longer and as an extension.


----------



## myears

Don't know what to do with my sr80i...keep it to use when travelling, give it to someone as a gift, buy a vibro cup to give it some life....I've been using the sr325i mostly...I wouldn't sell the little sr80i cause it would be cheap, I replaced the plastic grid by a mesh from sink strainers and it's not looking that good (great ideas)...


----------



## Awgd8

I am very sad right now...  (Can`t you see my face? )  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   

   
  I just exchanged my SR325is to this one....  So far i need to burn it in.  There is something with the RS1i that is a bit piercing to the ear on some vocals that the SR325is does not have... I will burn it in for a week and see if this is will change...


----------



## stacker45

I obviously don't have much talent for posting pics,but i know just how you feel,i'm pretty sad too


----------



## desertblues

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I obviously don't have much talent for posting pics,but i know just how you feel,i'm pretty sad too


 
   
  You guys are breaking my heart! Lol


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I obviously don't have much talent for posting pics,but i know just how you feel,i'm pretty sad too


 
  That is depressing!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I obviously don't have much talent for posting pics,but i know just how you feel,i'm pretty sad too


 
   
  I never get tired of seeing pics of Grado headphones lol....it's very weird, cause even the ones I OWN I still love seeing in pics. 
   
  Obobskivich and I have been talking about that Musical Fidelity line....he just picked up one of their products and early reports are very positive. That seems like a very high value line of gear to me....I'm pretty sure I'm going to choose that V-LPS for my phono preamp in a couple months.


----------



## stacker45

I had bought my X-CAN V2 amp 10 years ago to power my Sennheiser HD-600,i don't have them anymore,but since it does a good job powering my Grados,i don't feel the need to change it. 
   
  By the way,that's another old pic,i took it the day i bought my HP1000s,since then,i've built another headphone stand just for them.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I had bought my X-CAN V2 amp 10 years ago to power my Sennheiser HD-600,i don't have them anymore,but since it does a good job powering my Grados,i don't feel the need to change it.
> 
> By the way,that's another old pic,i took it the day i bought my HP1000s,since then,i've built another headphone stand just for them.


 
   
  Very cool, so they stand the test of time, as well. Obob said that the build quality was very solid, so I'm getting more and more interested in that line each day. 
   
  Keep posting pics, man!!


----------



## keppa

Alright, an extension it is then. Should get me all the way from around the living room to the kitchen with a non-stop audiogasm!


----------



## darkdefender

Hi guys, i'm new here.
   
   I just ordered grado s60i and i know they are great for rock. but  i'm wondering how good/bad they are with metal and classic music?  Are they average for classic or worse? It's my first "real" headphone and i'm not expecting too much but still want to know.


----------



## maddin

So, here is my family picture. Though I listen mostly with the SR325i I can not part with the rest of them. Even with the SR80 that is missing in the picture. Partly for sentimental reasons (my first Grado) and partly because I like to use it for watching films on my computer...


----------



## keppa

Quote: 





darkdefender said:


> Hi guys, i'm new here.
> 
> I just ordered grado s60i and i know they are great for rock. but  i'm wondering how good/bad they are with metal and classic music?  Are they average for classic or worse? It's my first "real" headphone and i'm not expecting too much but still want to know.


 
   
  I would say that they're rather good for classical. I chose my sr325is for how they sounded with a piano sound. Ofcourse a full orchestra has wider variety in sounds, but still I would say that you're not totally off with those. Though keep in mind that Grado's don't tend to offer too big of an soundstage, so you won't possibly feel like you'd sit in the audience of a live concert. But anyway, that's more of a preference thing.


----------



## Awgd8

Ok guys, that's it. I think i am returning my one day old RS1i. There is this frequency on most female vocals that is piercing my ears, specifically the right. The highs are totally different from the RS325is. The 325is has a slightly more intimate presentation than the RS1i , but the mids and high on the 325is blends well together and I feel more fullness in sound when I listen to female vocals. 

I am heading down to Illinois again and I think I will get the PS500 which I originally intended to buy 2 weeks ago.
I know i did not get to burn in the RS long enough, but I doubt that it will change that much. My 325is was perfect the first time. It just need a bit more bass. Though I know the PS500s has less or farther presentation, I will demo it for the 4th time. Wish me luck.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





keppa said:


> I would say that they're rather good for classical. I chose my sr325is for how they sounded with a piano sound. Ofcourse a full orchestra has wider variety in sounds, but still I would say that you're not totally off with those. Though keep in mind that Grado's don't tend to offer too big of an soundstage, so you won't possibly feel like you'd sit in the audience of a live concert. But anyway, that's more of a preference thing.


 
  I chose the 325is over the PS500 because of the way they sounded on classical piano.  G-Cush equals bigger soundstage.


----------



## asmoday

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Ok guys, that's it. I think i am returning my one day old RS1i. There is this frequency on most female vocals that is piercing my ears, specifically the right. The highs are totally different from the RS325is. The 325is has a slightly more intimate presentation than the RS1i , but the mids and high on the 325is blends well together and I feel more fullness in sound when I listen to female vocals.
> I am heading down to Illinois again and I think I will get the PS500 which I originally intended to buy 2 weeks ago.
> I know i did not get to burn in the RS long enough, but I doubt that it will change that much. My 325is was perfect the first time. It just need a bit more bass. Though I know the PS500s has less or farther presentation, I will demo it for the 4th time. Wish me luck.


 
   
  That sucks Awgd8, hopefully you can soon find the sound you like and be able to start enjoying the music instead of chasing the sound. 
   
  Sorry I cant really be of any help in your decision as all I have is the SR80i.


----------



## obobskivich

Obob agrees with what Obob said about Musical Fidelity - also love the X-Can V2 pics; I remember seeing those new, and trying to grab one before they went away. No such luck though. V-Can V2 is a very nice "consolation prize" imho - while I'm not a big "amp guy" I will say that this little thing has one of the darkest backgrounds I've ever heard on a dynamic amp (even the MDR-F1 don't hiss, and those are at 12R and 105 dB/mW! Grados are nowhere near that). It's somewhat uncanny how clean it is, even relative to more expensive units I've heard (generally I disparage dedicated headphone amplifiers as poorly built and a bad value, and this little gadget kind of gets beyond those criticisms though). 

It isn't as purdy as the X-Can models though, or even the newer M series - very plain looking box, but it has kind of a Grado aesthetic to it; no frills, just performance.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Obob agrees with what Obob said about Musical Fidelity .


 
   
  Would have been more interesting if there was disagreement between the Obobs


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Ok guys, that's it. I think i am returning my one day old RS1i. There is this frequency on most female vocals that is piercing my ears, specifically the right. The highs are totally different from the RS325is. The 325is has a slightly more intimate presentation than the RS1i , but the mids and high on the 325is blends well together and I feel more fullness in sound when I listen to female vocals.
> I am heading down to Illinois again and I think I will get the PS500 which I originally intended to buy 2 weeks ago.
> I know i did not get to burn in the RS long enough, but I doubt that it will change that much. My 325is was perfect the first time. It just need a bit more bass. Though I know the PS500s has less or farther presentation, I will demo it for the 4th time. Wish me luck.


 
   
  I really hate that feeling where you're in the ballpark of what you're looking for, but can't quite seem to get it ALL right. As much as I enjoy seeing others discover a love for Grados, remember there are all sorts of great headphones out there. It may just be that Grados can't quite give you everything you're looking for, you know? No shame in that. This hobby wouldn't be as much fun for me if I didnt' dabble in other areas and play around with other gear. Grados are top of the class for me, but I get a ton of enjoyment out of my other gear, as well.


----------



## Redstrand

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Ok guys, that's it. I think i am returning my one day old RS1i. There is this frequency on most female vocals that is piercing my ears, specifically the right. The highs are totally different from the RS325is. The 325is has a slightly more intimate presentation than the RS1i , but the mids and high on the 325is blends well together and I feel more fullness in sound when I listen to female vocals.
> I am heading down to Illinois again and I think I will get the PS500 which I originally intended to buy 2 weeks ago.
> I know i did not get to burn in the RS long enough, but I doubt that it will change that much. My 325is was perfect the first time. It just need a bit more bass. Though I know the PS500s has less or farther presentation, I will demo it for the 4th time. Wish me luck.


 
  Where at in Illinois? I need to demo some of these badly.


----------



## cheapfi

I've had my alessandro MS1s since monday.  They are the original ones and I bought them used.  They are amazing.... As my first really decent headphones they can handle anything I've thrown at them.  I even tried chinese rap....  it all sounds amazing.  So far I can't picture replacing them with anything else.  I may mod them eventually but for now I don't even want to change the sound a bit.
   
  I noticed the oohing and ahhing over the mcintosh set.  Have you guys ever seen the stuff from chord electronics?  I confess to feeling a bit of lust towards them.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





darkdefender said:


> Hi guys, i'm new here.
> 
> I just ordered grado s60i and i know they are great for rock. but  i'm wondering how good/bad they are with metal and classic music?  Are they average for classic or worse? It's my first "real" headphone and i'm not expecting too much but still want to know.


 
  I use a pair of SR60i's primarily with Rock and Metal, and I think it does both _great_! I even really enjoy them with EDM (Trance / House). The bass isn't rumbly and doesn't dig real deep, but the sound is really airy and the bass is punchy and well defined, and I still manage to really enjoy EDM with them!

 When you say classic, are you referring to Classic Rock or to Classical / Orchestral? Either way, I think you'll enjoy most genres on the SR60i. It has an open and airy sound that you'll love, but there are other headphones in its price range that probably do Classical better, because they have a wider soundstage. I'm thinking of the Audio Technica AD-700, specifically. But I really don't like that headphone, so I'd stick with the SR60i if it was me.

 Also, I would highly recommend picking up a pair of L-Cush pads for your SR60i! They'll make the sound generally clearer. The bass has better definition, the mids are cleaner, and the highs become cleaner as well. They'll also create a more realistic soundstage than with the stock S-Cush pads, so I think you'd like Classical music even more with L-Cush! They're $20 on Amazon.

 If you aren't fully satisfied with Classical on the SR60i but really like it for most other things, I think the next best option would be to pick up the Alessandro MS1i (modded Grado for $110). Alessandro MS1i with L-Cush pads has a much wider soundstage, a little more bass, and slightly less pronounced highs than the SR60i. I still like SR60i better, for what it's worth.

 Enjoy!


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Ok guys, that's it. I think i am returning my one day old RS1i. There is this frequency on most female vocals that is piercing my ears, specifically the right. The highs are totally different from the RS325is. The 325is has a slightly more intimate presentation than the RS1i , but the mids and high on the 325is blends well together and I feel more fullness in sound when I listen to female vocals.
> I am heading down to Illinois again and I think I will get the PS500 which I originally intended to buy 2 weeks ago.
> I know i did not get to burn in the RS long enough, but I doubt that it will change that much. My 325is was perfect the first time. It just need a bit more bass. Though I know the PS500s has less or farther presentation, I will demo it for the 4th time. Wish me luck.


 
  My experience with the RS1i and RS2i has been similar. I found both to sound very dynamic, but quite fatiguing. And, with no exaggeration, to my ears the SR60i (_with L-Cush pads_) is about 80% the quality of the RS1i and 85% the quality of the RS2i, while being less fatiguing and $400-600 cheaper. So needless to say, I also didn't stick with the Reference Series. Perhaps down the road I'll try the RS1i again with a good tube amp!

 You've auditioned the PS500's three times already? What has held you back? I've also heard three different pairs of the PS500, and my impression is that the mid-bass on it is just far too overpowering. It just doesn't sound balanced at all to my ears.
   
  For these reasons, I am really curious to try a Wood-housed Magnum V4. From what I've read the highs are detailed like Grados but without the sharpness, and the bass is powerful. If the bass is less prominent than the PS500's, but more prominent than the lower Prestige Series headphones, I think that'd be my perfect pair of headphones. I am saving up!


----------



## scootsit

Am I correct in thinking that the Allesandro lowest model is basically an SR60 with one or more holes punched? Is there really any other difference?


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





scootsit said:


> Am I correct in thinking that the Allesandro lowest model is basically an SR60 with one or more holes punched? Is there really any other difference?


 
  I have no idea which driver it's taken from. But I wouldn't be surprised if you were correct. The bass on the MS1i is a bit warmer and more present than the SR60i, but also a bit muddier (which actually led me to suspect it was a SR60i / SR80i with holes punched). Also, the button is removed which may contribute to the wider soundstage. But the highs are most certainly easier on the ears. I don't know if this is due to driver tweaking or an effect of the *possible* punched holes / removed button.

 Now I'm curious how my SR60i sounds with button removed...


----------



## reza7392d

Quote: 





scootsit said:


> Am I correct in thinking that the Allesandro lowest model is basically an SR60 with one or more holes punched? Is there really any other difference?


 
  if i not mistaken ms1 is based on SR125 driver tunned by alessandro cmiiw.. sooo... no,its not... soundstage,low,mids is different. first time i do A-B those cans, i noticed mids in ms1i is softer than sr60i...


----------



## cheapfi

You can also see the driver through the rear grate... so not sure if holes are quite applicable....


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





reza7392d said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 There's a difference (other than matching) between the SR60 and SR125 driver?


----------



## Awgd8

focker said:


> I really hate that feeling where you're in the ballpark of what you're looking for, but can't quite seem to get it ALL right. As much as I enjoy seeing others discover a love for Grados, remember there are all sorts of great headphones out there. It may just be that Grados can't quite give you everything you're looking for, you know? No shame in that. This hobby wouldn't be as much fun for me if I didnt' dabble in other areas and play around with other gear. Grados are top of the class for me, but I get a ton of enjoyment out of my other gear, as well.




I think i got it right now. It took me 30 minutes to compare my RS1i , their demo PS500s and the RS2i.
I A/B them and here is what I noticed. RS2i has a better toned down mids and highs of the 325is , not piercing to the ears like the RS1i. RS2i does not have enough bass for me though. PS500 has a powerfull bass and close to RS2i . So I went home with the PS500s. For 30 minutes , i finally concluded that the PS500s is the jack of all trade.


----------



## obobskivich

scootsit said:


> There's a difference (other than matching) between the SR60 and SR125 driver?




Tough to say - Grado says they are different but isn't more specific to consumers beyond that, at least tmk. Matching is not a "small thing" though - it can make a solid improvement in performance (staging, perceived FR, etc). 

My guess is that it probably breaks down like their cartridges, so say they make multiple lines of drivers, use the RS-1 as an example, and say half of them can't become RS-1, so they become RS-2, or they make a lot of SR-325 and a lot can't become SR-325, so they become SR-225, and so on. But where the SR-125 would even fit into that is screwy...I also think Grado has at least indirectly denied this, but I don't see them making 10 completely different drivers (so they're probably inter-related to some extent). 

I think there's also a housing difference with the SR-125 versus the SR-60/80. AFAIK I thought the basic Alessandro was SR-80 based though; just based on the price relationships between MS-2 and SR-325, and RS-1 and MS-Pro.



awgd8 said:


> I think i got it right now. It took me 30 minutes to compare my RS1i , their demo PS500s and the RS2i.
> I A/B them and here is what I noticed. RS2i has a better toned down mids and highs of the 325is , not piercing to the ears like the RS1i. RS2i does not have enough bass for me though. PS500 has a powerfull bass and close to RS2i . So I went home with the PS500s. For 30 minutes , i finally concluded that the PS500s is the jack of all trade.




And this makes me believe the PS-500 would sound dull or dark to me - since the RS-1 is nowhere near what I'd call "piericing." But naw, graphs tell us everything. 

Glad you found one you like. One thing (and I know it's sacrilege on this hallowed ground, but whatever) you might consider, if Grado isn't giving you the bass or staging you want, Ultrasone would be a good side-path; they are similarly forward and energetic, but voiced very differently - it might get you what you want.


----------



## Awgd8

[quote name="Biscuitz" url="/t/530965/grado-fan-club/5325#post_8827065"]My experience with the RS1i and RS2i has been similar. I found both to sound very dynamic, but quite fatiguing. And, with no exaggeration, to my ears the SR60i (_with L-Cush pads_) is about 80% the quality of the RS1i and 85% the quality of the RS2i, while being less fatiguing and $400-600 cheaper. So needless to say, I also didn't stick with the Reference Series. Perhaps down the road I'll try the RS1i again with a good tube amp! You've auditioned the PS500's three times already? What has held you back? I've also heard three different pairs of the PS500, and my impression is that the mid-bass on it is just far too overpowering. It just doesn't sound balanced at all to my ears. For these reasons, I am really curious to try a Wood-housed Magnum V4. From what I've read the highs are detailed like Grados but without the sharpness, and the bass is powerful. If the bass is less prominent than the PS500's, but more prominent than the lower Prestige Series headphones, I think that'd be my perfect pair of headphones. I am saving up! [/quote] I almost walked out with a PS500s two weeks ago , but decided to get an SR235is so I can keep my V-Moda M100 pre-order. It was the price that held me back. For the price of PS500s I can have 2 cans for home and portable. BTW, I find the RS2i is less harsh on mids/highs compare to RS1i. I find it close to PS500 with lesser bass....the extra bass thump on the PS500s is my deciding factor between the RS2i and PS500s. I find the PS500s Lively Dark!


----------



## Awgd8

[quote name="Redstrand" url="/t/530965/grado-fan-club/5310#post_8826925"]Where at in Illinois? I need to demo some of these badly. [/quote]
   
   
  There is a store in Evanston , Illinois called Audio Consultant. Davis st. They have several branches , but the largest one with full lineup of Grados is in Evanston. They have all Grados line up except the RS1i. They might let you try to demo the one that I just returned. Very nice collection of Shure and Grados. I demo all the current Grado lineup there already. If you want to go to their branches, call them and check if they have the phone for demo.
   
   
  This is the demo room.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> I think i got it right now. It took me 30 minutes to compare my RS1i , their demo PS500s and the RS2i.
> I A/B them and here is what I noticed. RS2i has a better toned down mids and highs of the 325is , not piercing to the ears like the RS1i. RS2i does not have enough bass for me though. PS500 has a powerfull bass and close to RS2i . So I went home with the PS500s. For 30 minutes , i finally concluded that the PS500s is the jack of all trade.


 
   
  I'm actually glad that you found the RS-1s and PS500s to be that different, cause I would like to add the RS-1s to my little collection still. I'd rather they have different sound sigs as opposed to beign more similar.
   
  congrats on the 500s...I'm sure you've probably see me say plenty of times that they're my favorite headphone...and it's hard for me to imagine that changing anytime soon, although the PS1ks are still out there waiting for me lol.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> And this makes me believe the PS-500 would sound dull or dark to me - since the RS-1 is nowhere near what I'd call "piericing." But naw, graphs tell us everything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Exactly...that's what I expected when I auditioned them, and it was why I really didn't think I'd like them as much as my other Grados...I don't really like a dark signature, and certainly wouldn't tolerate "dull"....so I was pleasantly surprised that they didn't sound like I anticipated they would.


----------



## obobskivich

I can do dark, but not dull.  

But I'm coming to realize that I seem to preference "insanely bright" by most people's standards.


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





focker said:


> I'm actually glad that you found the RS-1s and PS500s to be that different, cause I would like to add the RS-1s to my little collection still. I'd rather they have different sound sigs as opposed to beign more similar.
> 
> congrats on the 500s...I'm sure you've probably see me say plenty of times that they're my favorite headphone...and it's hard for me to imagine that changing anytime soon, although the PS1ks are still out there waiting for me lol.


 
  Thanks!  I believe you.  I did try the PS1000 there for the second time today , since I have few Grado sound signatures in my memory now,  that one is AWESOME!  It just too big for my head and wallet...


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Tough to say - Grado says they are different but isn't more specific to consumers beyond that, at least tmk. Matching is not a "small thing" though - it can make a solid improvement in performance (staging, perceived FR, etc).
> My guess is that it probably breaks down like their cartridges, so say they make multiple lines of drivers, use the RS-1 as an example, and say half of them can't become RS-1, so they become RS-2, or they make a lot of SR-325 and a lot can't become SR-325, so they become SR-225, and so on. But where the SR-125 would even fit into that is screwy...I also think Grado has at least indirectly denied this, but I don't see them making 10 completely different drivers (so they're probably inter-related to some extent).
> I think there's also a housing difference with the SR-125 versus the SR-60/80. AFAIK I thought the basic Alessandro was SR-80 based though; just based on the price relationships between MS-2 and SR-325, and RS-1 and MS-Pro.
> And this makes me believe the PS-500 would sound dull or dark to me - since the RS-1 is nowhere near what I'd call "piericing." But naw, graphs tell us everything.
> ...


 
  The PS500S still has a clear mids and high, but I bit farther away from the source.  I find it dark if you listen to a more bassy songs, but mids and highs are perfect for vocals, specially female ones that sings with guitars.  Female voices are  natural compare to the RS1i sharp sound.  I much prefer the 325is perfect blending of mids and highs than the RS1i .  The RS1i might be better with tube amp, which I never got a chance to do and compare.  I am currently broke right now for an amp.
   
  I am enjoying the PS500s now. It is true the ps500s has that tube like sound signature...  I am loving it so far.  You can throw any Genre of music and it handles pretty well!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> I am currently broke right now for an amp.


 
  Well, you picked the right headphones for that! lol  The 500s sound great with basically any source.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> I can do dark, but not dull.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  If there is a thread that proves that we all hear differently, this has got to be the one. I keep seeing people talk about how powerful the bass is on the 500s, but for some reason it just doesn't sound that way to me. We can all listen to the same headphone and describe it quite a few different ways. It's tempting to just chalk it up to the fact that I'm some sort of weirdo who doesn't find Grados uncomfortable and finds the PS500s pretty well balanced in their presentation (in spite of the FR), but I try to just imagine we're all a little weird in our own special way.


----------



## Awgd8

I like the SR325is , it just need a little more uplifting bass. The RS1i sound signature is picky on the Genre of music.  I find it perfect for male vocals like Tonny Bennet or female voices like Toni Braxton,  for Taylor Swift (not a fan),  OM..........
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  If Grado can put the 325is mids/high and combined it with PS500s bass... That is my ideal sound signature...  So far the PS500s comes close to what I prefer.


----------



## reza7392d

Quote: 





focker said:


> If there is a thread that proves that we all hear differently, this has got to be the one. I keep seeing people talk about how powerful the bass is on the 500s, but for some reason it just doesn't sound that way to me. We can all listen to the same headphone and describe it quite a few different ways. It's tempting to just chalk it up to the fact that I'm some sort of weirdo who doesn't find Grados uncomfortable and finds the PS500s pretty well balanced in their presentation (in spite of the FR), but I try to just imagine we're all a little weird in our own special way.


 

 weird? noo.... we are unique,heh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  +1 for comfort.... for me grado is quite comfortable, i can wear it all day long in weekend...


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





focker said:


> If there is a thread that proves that we all hear differently, this has got to be the one. I keep seeing people talk about how powerful the bass is on the 500s, but for some reason it just doesn't sound that way to me. We can all listen to the same headphone and describe it quite a few different ways. It's tempting to just chalk it up to the fact that I'm some sort of weirdo who doesn't find Grados uncomfortable and finds the PS500s pretty well balanced in their presentation (in spite of the FR), but I try to just imagine we're all a little weird in our own special way.


 
   
  It took me half hour to demo the RS1i, RS2i , PS500s - A/B compared the mids for 10minutes, highs for 10 minutes and lows for another 10 minutes (each freq separately) using the same amp and the same Sade song.  And I find the PS500s has more bass thump...   PS500is > RS1i > RS2i ...     
   
  When I hear piercing sound on the RS1i, I mean literally sticking my ear and getting that sharp pain. It does not happen right away, it takes maybe 15-30 minutes of listening.   I did not get that pain on the brighter SR325is...  
   
  I will be loading some pictures of the RS1i that I took the night before I return it.


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 1. I need to check out that store, as I grew up all of a mile away.
  2. Have you had a chance to hear some Magnums? They'd be right up your alley.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





scootsit said:


> Am I correct in thinking that the Allesandro lowest model is basically an SR60 with one or more holes punched? Is there really any other difference?


 
   
  Nope - MS1i has no holes punched.  I also disagree with the way Biscuitz describes the MS1i vs SR60i.  To me the MS1i has slightly toned down highs, which allows more focus on the mid-range (so it seems more forward).  Bass is about the same - MS1i might be slightly more - but it's not prominent, and it's definitely not 'muddy'.


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





brooko said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I guess maybe they dope them differently, because I have heard that all of the drivers are constructed mostly the same, and doped differently.


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





scootsit said:


> Have you had a chance to hear some Magnums? They'd be right up your alley.


 
  I`ve heard about it, but never had a chance to audition it.  That will be tough for me since, no one carry it here, except the modder in Canada right?


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> I like the SR325is , it just need a little more uplifting bass. The RS1i sound signature is picky on the Genre of music.  I find it perfect for male vocals like Tonny Bennet or female voices like Toni Braxton,  for Taylor Swift (not a fan),  OM..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  If you were willing to take a chance with your 325is - I'd recommend full woody jacket, and venting two holes each driver.  For me it increased bass slam without making it muddy, and the woody jacket made them more comfortable (lighter), and slightly softened the highs and brought the mid-range forward.  Not sure if this due to slightly less ringing going from aluminium to wood?  Differences are subtle - still retains the 325i bright and dynamic signature - but the added bass slam makes it more enjoyable IMO.
   
  BTW - thanks for all of the comments/discussion.  I'll have to try the RS1i and the PS500 (hopefully on my next trip to the US in Feb 2013) - but I'm feeling more and more that my current choice (fwj 325i) is what I'll stick with long term.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> It took me half hour to demo the RS1i, RS2i , PS500s - A/B compared the mids for 10minutes, highs for 10 minutes and lows for another 10 minutes (each freq separately) using the same amp and the same Sade song.  And I find the PS500s has more bass thump...   PS500is > RS1i > RS2i ...
> 
> When I hear piercing sound on the RS1i, I mean literally sticking my ear and getting that sharp pain. It does not happen right away, it takes maybe 15-30 minutes of listening.   I did not get that pain on the brighter SR325is...
> 
> I will be loading some pictures of the RS1i that I took the night before I return it.


 
   
  So do you find the bass to have more of a thump in comparison to the other Grados, or in general? Maybe that's why it sounds weird to me when people talk about the bass on the PS500. I definitely hear the emphasis on the mid-bass, which I like, but I'm surprised that some people find it excessive. That's the part I'm trying to reconcile with my own experience, cause I have other headphones that have more bass impact than the 500s. I just find it interesting to read the different opinions and experiences.
   
  And pics are good!


----------



## Awgd8

focker said:


> So do you find the bass to have more of a thump in comparison to the other Grados, or in general? Maybe that's why it sounds weird to me when people talk about the bass on the PS500. I definitely hear the emphasis on the mid-bass, which I like, but I'm surprised that some people find it excessive. That's the part I'm trying to reconcile with my own experience, cause I have other headphones that have more bass impact than the 500s. I just find it interesting to read the different opinions and experiences.
> 
> And pics are good!




Thanks! I forgot to mention that I was just comparing the PS500s to all Grados from RS1i and below. BTW, i picked up a flat pads from SR80 and seems very comfortable on and around the ears. Do I need to cut a hole in there or leave it like the SR80 flat pad?


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





scootsit said:


> Am I correct in thinking that the Allesandro lowest model is basically an SR60 with one or more holes punched? Is there really any other difference?


 
  The differences between Grado and MS headphones is traeted as a trade secret and no one knows what, if anything, is done to the drivers outside of Grado and MS.
  We can only speculate.  Grado will tell you they are different, just not how or why.
  The drivers in the MS1, are said touse the UHPC wire in the voice coils. The cheapest Grado model that uses UHPC wire in the voice coils is the 125i, so some speculate that the MS1 is based on the 125i, but the only evidence is the wire used in the voice coils.
  The other difference is that the MS1 has no buttons which may or may not affect the sound.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> If there is a thread that proves that we all hear differently, this has got to be the one. I keep seeing people talk about how powerful the bass is on the 500s, but for some reason it just doesn't sound that way to me. We can all listen to the same headphone and describe it quite a few different ways. It's tempting to just chalk it up to the fact that I'm some sort of weirdo who doesn't find Grados uncomfortable and finds the PS500s pretty well balanced in their presentation (in spite of the FR), but I try to just imagine we're all a little weird in our own special way.


 
   
  I think you'll agree Focker that you and i often see things the same way,i like you're moderate and objective comments,and i find inspiring the fact that you like you're PS500s so much,and i'm not surprised that you like them better than the more expensive GS1000i,at this price point especially,we start talking about sidegrade,instead of upgrade.
   
  For the others who might not be familiar with my the way i see things,here i go bambling on again,like Focker mentions,we all hear differently,(i believe that it's not that peoples can't hear the PS500's midbass emphasis or the SR325i's brightness,they probably do,but that's just the type of sound they prefer,and they're nothing wrong with that),also,we all have different sound systems and musical preferences,the way i see it,it's like we're making a puzzle for wich the headphones are the last piece,like ying and yiang if you will.
   
  That is why,i try to stay objective when i make comment about a pair of headphones,who am i to say the the SR325 are TOO bright,orthat the PS500s have TOO much midbass,now,i think that most will agree that they sound brighter than the PS500,but they
  might just fit someone elses puzzle perfectly
   
  As always,take this with a grain of salt as it's just one man's opinion.


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Interesting. I've read a number of threads about how different they are, and while I've never heard either, I guess I've always wondered why. Same driver, housing, etc should yield the same result, yet people typically find a fairly substantive difference between them. Very curious.


----------



## Awgd8

I am loving the PS500s right now!  Totally the opposite  impression the night I spent along with the RS1i.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> I like the SR325is , it just need a little more uplifting bass. The RS1i sound signature is picky on the Genre of music.  I find it perfect for male vocals like Tonny Bennet or female voices like Toni Braxton,  for Taylor Swift (not a fan),  OM..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Wha? The SR325is's highs? They were the most fatiguing painful headphones (not just Grado) that I've had on my head. YMMV of course, but thinking of the SR325s still has the hairs on the back of my neck stand up at attention. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I owned them for a month and ditched them for the RS1s and never looked back. Sounds like your RS1is had "issues" or needed burn-in?
   
  For those who think the RS1s have too much treble energy, then the PS500s would definitely be the way to go.


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Wha? The SR325is's highs? They were the most fatiguing painful headphones (not just Grado) that I've had on my head. YMMV of course, but thinking of the SR325s still has the hairs on the back of my neck stand up at attention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I heard that the RS1s has a slight difference in sound sig. than the RS1i....  Have you tried the RS1i for more than 8 hours? 
  I prefer the 325is than the RS1i if running without  amp.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> I heard that the RS1s has a slight difference in sound sig. than the RS1i....  Have you tried the RS1i for more than 8 hours?
> I prefer the 325is than the RS1i if running without  amp.


 
  I've owned the RS1, RS1 buttonless and RS1i. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The SR325is when I owned them couldn't get more than 30 minutes without me screaming in pain.


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> I've owned the RS1, RS1 buttonless and RS1i.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I think it also depends on the Genre of music we listen to.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> I think it also depends on the Genre of music we listen to.


 
  Could be, could be upstream gear, or even HRTF too. But might be your particular pair as you mentioned one driver was off?


----------



## cel4145

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> I think it also depends on the Genre of music we listen to.


 
  Agreed.
   
  Could also be because someone's typical listening volume. I have no doubt my SR255is would be more fatiguing at a high SPL level in comparison to my ATH-A900Xs.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I think you'll agree Focker that you and i often see things the same way,i like you're moderate and objective comments,and i find inspiring the fact that you like you're PS500s so much,and i'm not surprised that you like them better than the more expensive GS1000i,at this price point especially,we start talking about sidegrade,instead of upgrade.
> 
> For the others who might not be familiar with my the way i see things,here i go bambling on again,like Focker mentions,we all hear differently,(i believe that it's not that peoples can't hear the PS500's midbass emphasis or the SR325i's brightness,they probably do,but that's just the type of sound they prefer,and they're nothing wrong with that),also,we all have different sound systems and musical preferences,the way i see it,it's like we're making a puzzle for wich the headphones are the last piece,like ying and yiang if you will.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for that, man....much appreciated. And I agree, we often do see things very similarly. The whole idea of people hearing differently is becoming one of the most interesting aspects of this hobby to me. If you take away the fanboy stuff and the graph warriors (no offense to the graph warriors) and just get down to pure subjective impressions, the variation among head-fi'ers is really fascinating. Even people who others view as being very reliable and credible sources will often have differing views on the same headphone....unless they all are just reading graphs and using that to form their subjective opinions....to me, that's nonsense. (But again, no offense to those who practice nonsense.)  But yeah, there is a whole world of great headphones and gear out there. I get excited when someone else finds a love for Grados, of course...it's always fun to compare notes and find others you have something in common with. But just as well, I think it's great when someone discovers that Grado may not be for them, and it propels them on their search until they DO find something that meets with their approval. 
   
  This hobby rules


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> The SR325is when I owned them couldn't get more than 30 minutes without me screaming in pain.


 
   
  So know we know what to tell your wife to do when she wants to have her way! muah ha ha


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> I am loving the PS500s right now!  Totally the opposite  impression the night I spent along with the RS1i.


 
   
  I love how some people fall in love with the RS-1s, and some fall for the 500s....just further proof that this price point ($600ish) is one where Grado hit it out of the park.


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


>


 
  Where are the RS1i graphs? I've been waiting for them forever.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> I've owned the RS1, RS1 buttonless and RS1i.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I suspect there's a fair bit of inconsistency within models. Two of the RS1i's I have tried sounded pretty darn fatiguing. One of them sounded quite different. It felt more distant, airier, and almost pleasant compared to the other two.

 Granted, I only got into Grado headphones in the last year, but my experience with auditioning SR325is has been that they are _not_ the screech-trains so many talk about. Not only that, I owned a pair for a couple months and enjoyed them without fatigue. Compare the SR80i I tried and the SR225i I owned for 6 months, and the SR325is was seriously easier on the ears.

 I think there's more to do with inconsistency of product production here than inconsistency of the ears hearing them.


----------



## Valicious

Just started talks with Martin about building a full wooden setup with Magnum V4 drivers.  I'm considering Ambonya Burl cups and Gabon Ebony gimbals/rodblocks, wooden distancers so I can use the G-cush pads, and a lambskin headband.
  Still working out how different wood types affect sound...What's the difference between RS1-style cups and mushrooms cups?
  Are XLR jacks important?  Are they any better than the 1/4" jacks?  The built-in XLR jacks in the cups look sexy as hell, but my Grado 15ft cable doesn't use XLR.


----------



## tribestros

I honestly think the 325i is a terrible headphone and that Grado needs to massively revamp its sound signature. I was very displeased by the bloated midrange, deadly highs and boring low end. The speakers reminded me of a Bose car stereo; it can go loud, it's just very unpleasant with nothing captivating at loud volumes. I suspect the people who like the 325i also like Klipsch's horn loaded tweeters in their speakers, which I also find unbearable due to the highs. I really find the SR60i and the 80i the only enjoyable Grado headphones, though.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





valicious said:


> Just started talks with Martin about building a full wooden setup with Magnum V4 drivers.  I'm considering Ambonya Burl cups and Gabon Ebony gimbals/rodblocks, wooden distancers so I can use the G-cush pads, and a lambskin headband.
> Still working out how different wood types affect sound...What's the difference between RS1-style cups and mushrooms cups?
> Are XLR jacks important?  Are they any better than the 1/4" jacks?  The built-in XLR jacks in the cups look sexy as hell, but my Grado 15ft cable doesn't use XLR.


 
  1. Don't spend too much time trying to figure out how the different wood sound. Ask Martin if he thinks there's any difference and go with his council.
  2. The differences between RS1 and mushroom cups are cosmetic. The inner cup (air chamber) are the same size. The mushrooms can limit the movement of the gimbals, but Martin knows the limits.
  3. The XLR jacks in the cups will allow you to change cables. You can put whatever plug on the other end of the cable e.g. 1/4" to fit your Grado extension cord or 1/8" to fit your iPod. 
  4. I think Martin can use same mini XLR configuration as Audeze or AKG 702, and/or maybe other known headphones, so you can try other cables without custom wiring e.g. buy aftermarket Audeze cables to try.
  Good luck. Sorry for your wallet
   
  You should ask Martin all this stuff. He has most experience and listens to everything he makes.


----------



## Awgd8

tribestros said:


> I honestly think the 325i is a terrible headphone and that Grado needs to massively revamp its sound signature. I was very displeased by the bloated midrange, deadly highs and boring low end. The speakers reminded me of a Bose car stereo; it can go loud, it's just very unpleasant with nothing captivating at loud volumes. I suspect the people who like the 325i also like Klipsch's horn loaded tweeters in their speakers, which I also find unbearable due to the highs. I really find the SR60i and the 80i the only enjoyable Grado headphones, though.




I love the 325is for specific Genre of music. I do not listen to rock and i would not even dare to use it with the 325is. For Acoustic with vocals, it is a blast!
I love it! Same with the RS1i , acoustic and not high pitch female or male voice , it is perfect! Right now PS500s is so versatile to handle almost all Genre of music that I listen too.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





tribestros said:


> I honestly think the 325i is a terrible headphone and that Grado needs to massively revamp its sound signature. I was very displeased by the bloated midrange, deadly highs and boring low end. .


 
   
  lol....


----------



## Awgd8

Pardon me, but I can`t help looking at the PS500s....  This will be my last picture post of her... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I love the flat pads she`s wearing....


----------



## Focker

Sure is purdy


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





tribestros said:


> I honestly think the 325i is a terrible headphone and that Grado needs to massively revamp its sound signature. I was very displeased by the bloated midrange, deadly highs and boring low end. The speakers reminded me of a Bose car stereo; it can go loud, it's just very unpleasant with nothing captivating at loud volumes. I suspect the people who like the 325i also like Klipsch's horn loaded tweeters in their speakers, which I also find unbearable due to the highs.* I really find the SR60i and the 80i the only enjoyable Grado headphones, though.*


 
   
  Lucky you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'll stick to my customised 325is - until I get the chance to try the PS500 and RS1i at least anyway.
   
  Funny that because you don't like it, Grado has to massively revamp it's sound signature ........ maybe you could drop them a line with your observances


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





brooko said:


> Lucky you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  LOL, I can hear John Grado now...."dammit, Tribestros doesn't like the 325s...this is not good!"


----------



## talisman42

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Pardon me, but I can`t help looking at the PS500s....  This will be my last picture post of her...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 awe.. why not post more? She's a beauty!!


----------



## obobskivich

awgd8 said:


> I like the SR325is , it just need a little more uplifting bass. The RS1i sound signature is picky on the Genre of music.  I find it perfect for male vocals like Tonny Bennet or female voices like Toni Braxton,  for Taylor Swift (not a fan),  OM..........
> 
> 
> If Grado can put the 325is mids/high and combined it with PS500s bass... That is my ideal sound signature...  So far the PS500s comes close to what I prefer.




And just to beat Focker's point harder - I'd disagree with this. I think the RS-1 are *sublime* for vocals - probably among the most natural reproduction I've ever heard. Notice all of the "I" in that though. I'm glad to hear the PS-500 are working for you though, and they're certainly a very purdy set of cans! 




parbaked said:


> The differences between Grado and MS headphones is traeted as a trade secret and no one knows what, if anything, is done to the drivers outside of Grado and MS.
> We can only speculate.  Grado will tell you they are different, just not how or why.
> The drivers in the MS1, are said touse the UHPC wire in the voice coils. The cheapest Grado model that uses UHPC wire in the voice coils is the 125i, so some speculate that the MS1 is based on the 125i, but the only evidence is the wire used in the voice coils.
> The other difference is that the MS1 has no buttons which may or may not affect the sound.




When I emailed Alessandro they told me the MS-Pro and RS-1i were "very similar" and basically discouraged me from buying the MS-Pro, but wouldn't expand with details; I think "trade secret" might've been used in the message too. Of course that makes me MORE curious, but I doubt we'll ever truly know, as you said. 




focker said:


> Sure is purdy




+1. I've always thought the wood/metal hybrid looked nice.


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> When I emailed Alessandro they told me the MS-Pro and RS-1i were "very similar" and basically discouraged me from buying the MS-Pro, but wouldn't expand with details; I think "trade secret" might've been used in the message too. Of course that makes me MORE curious, but I doubt we'll ever truly know, as you said.


 
  Discouraged how?
   
  Also, I read a bit, and evidently George Allessandro designed, modified, engineered (?) the driver in the MS line.


----------



## obobskivich

scootsit said:


> Discouraged how?




Oh, I mean that their response was basically "they're very similar but somewhat different" and spending $695 twice seemed a bit nutter to me. It's not like say, getting an RS-2 and an HD 650 (just to pick some random headphone that also costs $500). But of course now I want to know what "somewhat" means! 



> Also, I read a bit, and evidently George Allessandro designed, modified, engineered (?) the driver in the MS line.




I'd be interested to see what you were reading.


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*What is John's relationship with George Alessandro? What was the thinking and/or business strategy behind this parternering?*

_George is an old friend of John's who happens to live around the corner from him. George was running a successful amp business and wanted to add something new to his line, so he asked if John would manufacture some custom headphones for him. John agreed and per George's specifications, John released the Alessandro line. This line is owned by George and the differences are trade secrets between this line and the Grado line._
   
  From: http://www.head-fi.org/t/127867/an-interview-with-john-grado
   
  That's not the source I was actually referring to, but I read somewhere that everything but the drivers was identical.


----------



## obobskivich

scootsit said:


> *What is John's relationship with George Alessandro? What was the thinking and/or business strategy behind this parternering?*
> 
> _George is an old friend of John's who happens to live around the corner from him. George was running a successful amp business and wanted to add something new to his line, so he asked if John would manufacture some custom headphones for him. John agreed and per George's specifications, John released the Alessandro line. This line is owned by George and the differences are trade secrets between this line and the Grado line._
> 
> ...




To me, that doesn't read as "Alessandro custom designed everything in-house" but more "they cooked up a spec and Grado met it" - more like how the PS-1 came into being.


----------



## asmoday

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Pardon me, but I can`t help looking at the PS500s....  This will be my last picture post of her...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  No need to stop posting, I think we all like to look at beautiful headphones!!!!


----------



## TwoTrack

Quote: 





tribestros said:


> I honestly think the 325i is a terrible headphone and that Grado needs to massively revamp its sound signature. I was very displeased by the bloated midrange, deadly highs and boring low end. The speakers reminded me of a Bose car stereo; it can go loud, it's just very unpleasant with nothing captivating at loud volumes. I suspect the people who like the 325i also like Klipsch's horn loaded tweeters in their speakers, which I also find unbearable due to the highs. I really find the SR60i and the 80i the only enjoyable Grado headphones, though.


 
   
  Wow.


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Right, that wasn't the thing I read yesterday that said that George Alessandro modified the driver, and the rest is regular Grado. I don't know where I read it, but I know I did somewhere, I did a bit of googling to no avail. I think it's all made by Grado, but Alessandro speced the signature. Really, I'm talking out my ass, I can't find the article.


----------



## Awgd8

obobskivich said:


> And just to beat Focker's point harder - I'd disagree with this. I think the RS-1 are *sublime* for vocals - probably among the most natural reproduction I've ever heard. Notice all of the "I" in that though. I'm glad to hear the PS-500 are working for you though, and they're certainly a very purdy set of cans!
> When I emailed Alessandro they told me the MS-Pro and RS-1i were "very similar" and basically discouraged me from buying the MS-Pro, but wouldn't expand with details; I think "trade secret" might've been used in the message too. Of course that makes me MORE curious, but I doubt we'll ever truly know, as you said.
> +1. I've always thought the wood/metal hybrid looked nice.





Thanks! My experience with RS1i on femal vocals ( high pitch singer) were piercing sharp on my iMac desktop and decent enough , but not awesome, on my Ipod touch. Both sources were unAmped and no equalizer either.

I noticed that I prefer the sound coming fom my Ipod touch than the iMac. The sound coming from the Ipod sounds natural, more body or better blend of HIgh, mids and bass. Both RS1i and PS500s prefer the Ipod source, but it was the opposite on my RS325is. I like the Rs325is on my iMac , but from Ipod touch, the sound quality seems subpar.... 

Really confusing....


----------



## obobskivich

awgd8 said:


> Thanks! My experience with RS1i on femal vocals ( high pitch singer) were piercing sharp on my iMac desktop and decent enough , but not awesome, on my Ipod touch. Both sources were unAmped and no equalizer either.
> I noticed that I prefer the sound coming fom my Ipod touch than the iMac. The sound coming from the Ipod sounds natural, more body or better blend of HIgh, mids and bass. Both RS1i and PS500s prefer the Ipod source, but it was the opposite on my RS325is. I like the Rs325is on my iMac , but from Ipod touch, the sound quality seems subpar....
> Really confusing....




Not sure with the SR-325 in the mix, but it isn't surprising that the iPod is better than the iMac here - it's battery powered and one of the lowest impedance/most stable outputs on the block. I'm guessing the iMac (despite Apple's claims of unobtanium) uses fairly cheap COTS hardware. h34r:


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I've actually heard that the iMacs are nearly bitperfect out of iTunes, and have decent output impedances. But, the iTouches are supposed to have a near 0 out impedance. I recall somewhere there being a discussion of the amount of electrical/physical dampening in Grados, and as a result, some people preferred certain models with slightly higher output impedance, as high as 20z. I don't remember the thread, but the impedance selection is dependent upon dampening, and that could make some subtle differences.


----------



## obobskivich

scootsit said:


> I've actually heard that the iMacs are nearly bitperfect out of iTunes, and have decent output impedances. But, the iTouches are supposed to have a near 0 out impedance. I recall somewhere there being a discussion of the amount of electrical/physical dampening in Grados, and as a result, some people preferred certain models with slightly higher output impedance, as high as 20z. I don't remember the thread, but the impedance selection is dependent upon dampening, and that could make some subtle differences.




Ugh, bitperfect. It's an illusion.  There will always be dropped samples, a given error rate, jitter, pre and post ringing, and so on - and once you get past "really bad" digital, you're talking about gnat hairs as an explanation for the wildebeest stampede that killed Mufasa in the first Lion King. 

Anyways - output impedance has nothing to do with electrical damping (which is a fantasy), and even if it did, Grados are *extremely* stable, so it's not like you'd see much FR deviation even if you run Zsource up to the moon. At absolute worst though, all you'll see is some FR deviation on very reactive headphones that may or may not result in certain frequencies being boosted (it isn't always bass - it depends on the impedance curve). 

The "idea" behind electrical damping is this belief in some magical fantasy where the amplifier with higher DF (which is lower Zsource obscured behind marketing speak) can somehow wrassle the driver to stop moving - it can't (don't believe me? crossbar a driver and push on it - does it move?). Physical damping is related to enclosure design, and open headphones by nature should have that pretty well taken care of (Grados are screwy though, and have resonance peaks despite being open - that's either in the driver, or due to it being a tube), as well as the motor's ability to start and stop (which has to do with how well the motor is designed). You can't fix this without changing physical things. 

With reactive headphones, output Z does become preferential - because of how it can alter their FR. Anything less than 2 dB and you shouldn't care, but depending on the setup you can see a lot more than 2 dB. For example, I liked my HD 580 on a 470R tap a lot more than anywhere else, but the RS-1 and a few of my other stable headphones I've never really cared from amp to amp (and if Focker pops up and says "but you like that Musical Fidelity so much!" - yeah, but that's because it's *CLEAN* not because of some "it adds so much more bass" quackery). But of course that never translates for a lot of people, and they assume that if one headphone reacts in such a way, ALL headphones will react in such a way. 

But what I was actually getting at, is that the audio controller on the iMac is probably some super-cheap codec that can barely swing enough current/voltage to drive a line sink, let alone a pair of headphones, and that may not even be able to put up flat FR. And the RS series are less sensitive than the Prestige cans, so you're probably pushing it to the limits and seeing not insubstantial THD. There's also the question of grounding problems that plague integrated audio controllers, which most battery-driven devices sidestep because they see a pure DC source, but you'll usually know before the music even starts if this is an issue.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> the wildebeest stampede that killed Mufasa in the first Lion King.





>


 
   
  I digress here, but if any of you get the chance to see the broadway version of the Lion King, you will be AMAZED at the way they portray this particular scene...I saw it ten years ago and it still stays with me as one of the most impressive things I've ever seen.


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for the info, you filled in a lot of gaps in my understanding!


----------



## obobskivich

scootsit said:


> Thanks for the info, you filled in a lot of gaps in my understanding!




NP.


----------



## Awgd8

Darn iMac!   Any recommendation for a simple desktop/portable AMP/DAC ?  less than $200 ...


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Darn iMac!   Any recommendation for a simple desktop/portable AMP/DAC ?  less than $200 ...


 
   
  Audioengine D1 is my choice....it's perfect for Grados, too.


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





focker said:


> Audioengine D1 is my choice....it's perfect for Grados, too.


 
  Great!  I will start saving now for this... =)   Thanks!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Great!  I will start saving now for this... =)   Thanks!


 
   
  You bet. It works great with a laptop/desktop, but I like using mine as a stand alone DAC/amp....just get yourself one of these little guys http://www.amazon.com/USB-AC-Power-Adapter-White/dp/B0038HYPZS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1351830291&sr=8-1&keywords=usb+wall+adapter or somthing similar and you're good to go. 
   
  Here is a good review for more info: http://www.avguide.com/review/audioengine-d1-dacheadphone-amp-playback-54
   
  I was pretty surprised how well the Grados paired with it...sounded really good!


----------



## obobskivich

If it doesn't need a DAC (and if your iMac doesn't put noise out, I doubt it does based on what you've said this far - is there a humming or buzzing noise? if no, it's good to go), Musical Fidelity V-CAN or Fiio E9. If it needs a DAC built-in, no idea. This one measures *very* well though:
http://en.goldenears.net/index.php?mid=GR_DAC_Amp&document_srl=6825


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> If it doesn't need a DAC (and if your iMac doesn't put noise out, I doubt it does based on what you've said this far - is there a humming or buzzing noise? if no, it's good to go), Musical Fidelity V-CAN or Fiio E9. If it needs a DAC built-in, no idea. This one measures *very* well though:
> http://en.goldenears.net/index.php?mid=GR_DAC_Amp&document_srl=6825


 

 If it's just a low current issue, a simple buffer should do the trick, especially since you probably need no gain. Even a unity-gain CMoy would probably work out okay.


----------



## obobskivich

scootsit said:


> If it's just a low current issue, a simple buffer should do the trick, especially since you probably need no gain. Even a unity-gain CMoy would probably work out okay.




Fiio makes such a device, I think it costs around $30.


----------



## Awgd8

I`ll check those that you guys advised...


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





asmoday said:


> No need to stop posting, I think we all like to look at beautiful headphones!!!!


----------



## reivaj

Is it possible that my ms2is are having problems? For the most part  songs seem to be coming out of the right channel moreso than the left channel and its not always noticeable but when it is, it kills me on the inside. When I listen to my dt990 600ohm, the issue does not seem to appear(are they more forgiving than the ms2i?).... I am trying to figure out if I need to send my babies in for repair or maybe recable or maybe there is nothing wrong(hopefully) and its just the tracks that I listen to
   
  fyi when it is that way, the music sounds like its in the right side of my head as opposed to at the ear or centralized... if that makes any sense


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





reivaj said:


> Is it possible that my ms2is are having problems? For the most part  songs seem to be coming out of the right channel moreso than the left channel and its not always noticeable but when it is, it kills me on the inside. When I listen to my dt990 600ohm, the issue does not seem to appear(are they more forgiving than the ms2i?).... I am trying to figure out if I need to send my babies in for repair or maybe recable or maybe there is nothing wrong(hopefully) and its just the tracks that I listen to
> 
> fyi when it is that way, the music sounds like its in the right side of my head as opposed to at the ear or centralized... if that makes any sense


 
  If you contact Grado I am sure they will look at them and repair, if required, for a very fair price. Their customer service is very good. Send them an email, with details, and they will advise you what to do.  info@gradolabs.com


----------



## whoelse

Quote: 





reivaj said:


> Is it possible that my ms2is are having problems? For the most part  songs seem to be coming out of the right channel moreso than the left channel and its not always noticeable but when it is, it kills me on the inside. When I listen to my dt990 600ohm, the issue does not seem to appear(are they more forgiving than the ms2i?).... I am trying to figure out if I need to send my babies in for repair or maybe recable or maybe there is nothing wrong(hopefully) and its just the tracks that I listen to
> 
> fyi when it is that way, the music sounds like its in the right side of my head as opposed to at the ear or centralized... if that makes any sense


 
   
  I do have a ms2i and my right side always seems to be softer and there is static noise if i move my head too much. When I shake the headphone, the right side seems like there is something that is not fitting tightly. I wanted to send in for service but Alessandro did not response to my email at all. I decided to take it apart to take a look if there is some soldering cold joint or something not fitted tightly.
   
  I use the hair dryer method to remove it and all the wire seems properly done so I shake it and see what is loose inside. I then found out it was the button magnet so i try by pushing it back to it's position and listen it again. Now, the sound is balance both side and no more having the static noise. On further examine, the magnet where hold onto the speaker using glue so I mix some epoxy and apply it the same way Grado did in factory. Done, dry and I have fixed the problem myself.


----------



## eltocliousus

Had a good read of the 'Battle Of the Flagships' mass-review that DavidMahler did recently.
  It's a shame he didn't like the PS1000s a whole lot, the redeeming factors being the soundstage and detail, but he did not enjoy the mids at all which is worrying. The RS1s faired better however.


----------



## unspool

He also described it as one of his "go-to headphones for casual listening".


----------



## fenderf4i

Here's a shot of my PS500's with the LD I+ that I just received. It's a fantastic combo!!


----------



## obobskivich

Nice! 

I love how subtle the mods are on those too!


----------



## fenderf4i

obobskivich said:


> Nice!
> I love how subtle the mods are on those too!





They were very expensive, but well worth it. They really upped the feel of quality of the headphones overall.


----------



## Matro5

Quote: 





fenderf4i said:


> They were very expensive, but well worth it. They really upped the feel of quality of the headphones overall.


 
   
  Forgive me if this has been posted before, but is that the Headphone Lounge headband? I'm considering one for my PS-500, mostly because I think the Brown Manta on offer there would look great with the silver of the PS-500. I can see a few of the other mods, but would you mind listing what you've done?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## fenderf4i

matro5 said:


> Forgive me if this has been posted before, but is that the Headphone Lounge headband? I'm considering one for my PS-500, mostly because I think the Brown Manta on offer there would look great with the silver of the PS-500. I can see a few of the other mods, but would you mind listing what you've done?
> 
> Thanks!




It is the headphone lounge headband, and the rest of the headband assembly is from Martin Custom Audio, including the metal headband insert. I simply put that together, and moved the earcups over from the original Grado headband assembly, so I can change them back to stock in minutes.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





fenderf4i said:


> It is the headphone lounge headband, and the rest of the headband assembly is from Martin Custom Audio, including the metal headband insert. I simply put that together, and moved the earcups over from the original Grado headband assembly, so I can change them back to stock in minutes.


 
   
  Do you  happen to know if the headband insert is the exact same size as the stock? Or longer?


----------



## fenderf4i

focker said:


> Do you  happen to know if the headband insert is the exact same size as the stock? Or longer?





It is almost identical in length. He ships it flat and you bend it yourself.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





fenderf4i said:


> It is almost identical in length. He ships it flat and you bend it yourself.


 
   
   
  Cool...once he gets more than just the "naked" rodblocks and gimbals in stock, I'll definitely place an order....he said he wasn't going to order more until he goes through his stock, though, so no idea when that will be. Im not going to drop two bills on something if it's not my preferred choice, though....so I'll wait patiently


----------



## asmoday

fenderf4i said:


> Here's a shot of my PS500's with the LD I+ that I just received. It's a fantastic combo!!




Sweet headphone fenderf4i!!!


----------



## keppa

I've actually also begun to think of upgrading from 325is to ps500 after visiting this fair yesterday and giving them a new listening. Although I got the 325is in soul purpose of them sounding good on my digital piano, I have started to think would the ps500 still fit better for allrounded, as the piano doesn't produce that much lower bass so the clarity of the 325is' might not be something that the ps500 couldn't reasonably match though being much warmer by sound.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





keppa said:


> I've actually also begun to think of upgrading from 325is to ps500 after visiting this fair yesterday and giving them a new listening. Although I got the 325is in soul purpose of them sounding good on my digital piano, I have started to think would the ps500 still fit better for allrounded, as the piano doesn't produce that much lower bass so the clarity of the 325is' might not be something that the ps500 couldn't reasonably match though being much warmer by sound.


 
   
  That's a bold move to say the least,i believe that the SR325i's and the PS500,represent the two extremes in the Grado line.


----------



## TwoTrack

Quote: 





fenderf4i said:


> Here's a shot of my PS500's with the LD I+ that I just received. It's a fantastic combo!!


 
   
  nice!


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





keppa said:


> I've actually also begun to think of upgrading from 325is to ps500 after visiting this fair yesterday and giving them a new listening. Although I got the 325is in soul purpose of them sounding good on my digital piano, I have started to think would the ps500 still fit better for allrounded, as the piano doesn't produce that much lower bass so the clarity of the 325is' might not be something that the ps500 couldn't reasonably match though being much warmer by sound.


 
  Don't know from "digital piano" but on a 9' Steinway or Fazioli, the 325is sounded less colored in the mid-bass of the piano than the PS500.  YMMV.


----------



## keppa

Yes, I don't doubt that. And I got the 325is for just the same reason that they just sounded better for my piano in mind. And as the piano should have Yamaha CFX sampling in it the comparison should be there somewhere "close".

 But as said if I'd just keep these on the piano then having the SR325is would be my choice. But as I've shifted to using these also for music listening and for that I am almost shifting towards the PS500. But as said I think I'll go evaluate this once again, and if I think that the PS500 can't match what the 325is do for my DP then I guess nothing but having set of two is the option.


----------



## Posam

So is it wrong to say the Little dot 1+ takes up about as much space as a graphing calculator?


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





posam said:


> So is it wrong to say the Little dot 1+ takes up about as much space as a graphing calculator?


 
  Ehh?


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> Ehh?


 
  Are they roughly the same length and width (obviously the LD is taller). I've never really been sure just how big they are.


----------



## keppa

You can add another description of 'impulsivity' to dictionary as I went to pick up pair of 500's today. Thankfully they gave me pack fully what I did pay for the 325is' in change and still the price was 50€ down from what they ask for 500's off the shelf. 

Did play records from my piano and test them next to each other and have to say that the 500's just gave me more life like feeling of what I heard. Hopefully I feel the same once I get home and test on the actual thing. But ofcourse it's now beginning the burn in all over again. But must say that what I heard during weekend already was true. I just enjoy the 500's so much more on most musical styles. Only thing I did notice was that the high end on 500's can be a bit piercing sometimes, atleast straight off the 325's. But then again hello the mids on 325 straight off the 500's.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





keppa said:


> You can add another description of 'impulsivity' to dictionary as I went to pick up pair of 500's today. Thankfully they gave me pack fully what I did pay for the 325is' in change and still the price was 50€ down from what they ask for 500's off the shelf.
> 
> Did play records from my piano and test them next to each other and have to say that the 500's just gave me more life like feeling of what I heard. Hopefully I feel the same once I get home and test on the actual thing. But ofcourse it's now beginning the burn in all over again. But must say that what I heard during weekend already was true. I just enjoy the 500's so much more on most musical styles. Only thing I did notice was that the high end on 500's can be a bit piercing sometimes, atleast straight off the 325's. But then again hello the mids on 325 straight off the 500's.


 
  It took me about nine months to figure out the mid-bass of the 500's and I had them both for comparison.


----------



## Awgd8

fenderf4i said:


> Here's a shot of my PS500's with the LD I+ that I just received. It's a fantastic combo!!




Classy! Beautifull subtle mods on the PS500! Great job! 

I am going this route after saving up for my Amp/DAC. 

My plan is just to buy an AMP/DAC combo with a $150 price tag or lower. I am still new to this hobby and do not want to spend that much.... 

I have an iMac 2008 model and an Ipod touch around 2008 model too...

The sound from ipod touch is decent, but the volume is almost to the max on my PS500s.
For the iMac using Itunes and built in preamp equalizer, the volume is decent halfway, but the quality is still not good enough. My plan is using the PS500s 20% desktop mode and 80% portable (inside the home) using the Ipod touch. 

I have been looking for the FIIO E7 or E17. Any recommendation? The cheaper the better.

Since the DAC will not work on the Itouch, maybe i might just get a cheap FIIo amp for the Itouch and a decent DAC for the Mac? 



Thanks!


----------



## Awgd8

keppa said:


> I've actually also begun to think of upgrading from 325is to ps500 after visiting this fair yesterday and giving them a new listening. Although I got the 325is in soul purpose of them sounding good on my digital piano, I have started to think would the ps500 still fit better for allrounded, as the piano doesn't produce that much lower bass so the clarity of the 325is' might not be something that the ps500 couldn't reasonably match though being much warmer by sound.




First of all I fell in love with Grados when I bought the 325is. I like the clarity from the type of Genre of music that I listen too. The bass is decent, if the song has one. It could have been my perfect cans, but I need an all around cans that can do lower bass music such as vocal trance.

The SR325is is perfect on pianos and guitars but is its too intimate if you wanted a bit of a larger soundstage. The PS500s gives you about 5 rows of seats back to the soundsource, thus gives you a tube like sound. If you do not have a tamed bass from a song, the piano sound will stand out on PS500s and still a clear and crisp sound and a bigger soundstage and not a studio effect one. Remember it can still be better since I am not using an AMP and only using iMac desktop Itunes combo. 

If money is an issue, 325is is the best for Piano. It gives you a fast real sound without a bass extension coming from the PS500s.


----------



## keppa

I actually decided to go with the 500's already. But as I noticed there at the store already, the piano sound is mellower and has more bass notes to it, so no suprise here. What I cannot now test out is that do I actually feel the sound is still more real than on the 325is'. But don't get me wrong, as I'm here listening to music and burning these babies in I'm enjoying every note I hear.. so for me the 500's fit better for the music, but if it would be a perfect world I would have kep the 325is for my digital piano alone. But I can't quite say that money wouldn't be an issue as having the two now was never a possibility for me at this stage. If I would have ended up paying more for the 500's than if I'd pick them up straight away two weeks ago already then money might have been issue for me at this stage.

 Although I might think that as these 500's are a bit too soft for my DP, the 325is might have been a bit too bright though still I think preferred them on it. Actually when I originally got my digital piano while back I found the sound to be a bit too soft and lacking mids, but in time learned to like it. So maybe 325is where something I hoped for the sound to be in the first place. And as it is a digital device there's no saying that the audio equipment on it would produce the sound they should, or that even they'd be fully burn in themselves. But maybe I can test out 60i's etc. and see how they would fit the sound on my DP.


----------



## Awgd8

keppa said:


> I actually decided to go with the 500's already. But as I noticed there at the store already, the piano sound is mellower and has more bass notes to it, so no suprise here. What I cannot now test out is that do I actually feel the sound is still more real than on the 325is'. But don't get me wrong, as I'm here listening to music and burning these babies in I'm enjoying every note I hear.. so for me the 500's fit better for the music, but if it would be a perfect world I would have kep the 325is for my digital piano alone. But I can't quite say that money wouldn't be an issue as having the two now was never a possibility for me at this stage. If I would have ended up paying more for the 500's than if I'd pick them up straight away two weeks ago already then money might have been issue for me at this stage.
> 
> 
> Although I might think that as these 500's are a bit too soft for my DP, the 325is might have been a bit too bright though still I think preferred them on it. Actually when I originally got my digital piano while back I found the sound to be a bit too soft and lacking mids, but in time learned to like it. So maybe 325is where something I hoped for the sound to be in the first place. And as it is a digital device there's no saying that the audio equipment on it would produce the sound they should, or that even they'd be fully burn in themselves. But maybe I can test out 60i's etc. and see how they would fit the sound on my DP.




The sound is more real on the PS500s is due to a larger soundstage effect. There is echoing effect were on the 325is , the sound comes in fast and ends fast. It is like listening next to the source vs 10 feet farther were the sound hit and reflected back from everypart of the wall and back to the listener. 

Have you tried the RS2i. ? Maybe this is what you are looking for? Pretty close to the 325is with just a smooth MiDS and highs and decent bass. Mids and highs are still intimate but bettter soundstage than 325is. Like the SR325is the Rs2i bass will not over power both mids and highs.


----------



## keppa

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> The sound is more real on the PS500s is due to a larger soundstage effect. There is echoing effect were on the 325is , the sound comes in fast and ends fast. It is like listening next to the source vs 10 feet farther were the sound hit and reflected back from everypart of the wall and back to the listener.
> Have you tried the RS2i. ? Maybe this is what you are looking for? Pretty close to the 325is with just a smooth MiDS and highs and decent bass. Mids and highs are still intimate but bettter soundstage than 325is. Like the SR325is the Rs2i bass will not over power both mids and highs.


 


 Yeh, I actually got to test all 325is, RS2i and then PS500 next to each other, and your description is right. If the brightness of the 325is would have been the problem for me, then the RS2i would have been my choice to go. But as I do own a 2.1. set instead of 2.0. it either tells that I don't have capable enough 2.0. or then that I like to have the lower end very much present with my music  So yes, PS500 was my way to go.


----------



## Focker

That must be a very good dealer you have in your area...It's really nice when you can audition the different headphones one after the other before you buy. That's a big reason why I'm planning to buy locally from now on since I have a Grado dealer only 15mi from my home. Hope you enjoy those 500s!


----------



## Awgd8

focker said:


> That must be a very good dealer you have in your area...It's really nice when you can audition the different headphones one after the other before you buy. That's a big reason why I'm planning to buy locally from now on since I have a Grado dealer only 15mi from my home. Hope you enjoy those 500s!




True, the one in Illinois that I normally go to has a 90 day return policy no question ask. So not only you can audition it, you got a chance to burn it in and see if you really like it or not.
There motto is, " No Sale Is Final Until You Are Completely Satisfied." They do not charge restocking fee either if you decided to call it quits....

Ok guys, I am in the middle of building up my iTunes again and this time I am copying from CD to Apple lossless format. 

My original plan was to buy a DAC/AMP for my iMac and itouch. Since my iMac has a crappy sound card compare to the portable Ipod touch or Ipads. Then also I remember people here were streaming their music from their desktop to their portables. So I looked online and did not even realized that the Itunes in my iMac desktop has a filesharing option were other device such as Ipads or Iphone can log in wirelessly and stream the music (apple lossless format) from my iMac desktop via iTunes. Right now I just wirelessly connect my IPad2 to my iMac iTunes and listen to my iTunes library wirelessly. (which are all apple lossless format) This will then save me money since all I need to buy is a portable AMP for the Ipad2 instead of buying DAC for the iMac.

The only problem is I need to turn the iMac on while listening to the Ipad2 . So far the sound quality is great ! Can anyone verify if I am really streaming apple lossless file ? I am just assumng it since the whole Itunes library are all Apple lossless format.

Now I can just buy a cheaper amp for the Ipad2. I am thinking of the Ipad mini since my wife like to buy one. BTW, I have an old Itouch and there is no option to link it to my desktop, maybe the newer model has the capability? 

I am very happy to find this out...

Here is how it is done...

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=1aEu0DFEp5Q


----------



## Matro5

Quote: 





fenderf4i said:


> It is the headphone lounge headband, and the rest of the headband assembly is from Martin Custom Audio, including the metal headband insert. I simply put that together, and moved the earcups over from the original Grado headband assembly, so I can change them back to stock in minutes.


 
  Smart. I've heard of Martin Custom Audio, but never seen the website, so thanks for the motivation to go check them out. Metal gimbals certainly have to be low on any sane list of things I *need* in my life...so, why I do want them so badly?


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





matro5 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I really wish I could put his rodblocks on my Magnums, the cups are heavy and the rodblocks are starting to separate, but alas, there is no way to get the rod tips off...


----------



## obobskivich

scootsit said:


> I really wish I could put his rodblocks on my Magnums, the cups are heavy and the rodblocks are starting to separate, but alas, there is no way to get the rod tips off...




The little plastic ones from Grado? Or an aftermarket? 

And there's always a way - it just depends how determined you are...


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote: 





scootsit said:


> I really wish I could put his rodblocks on my Magnums, the cups are heavy and the rodblocks are starting to separate, but alas, there is no way to get the rod tips off...


 
   
  Try a hair dryer on the rod tips - I'm sure they'll loosen and slip off when heated / expanded.


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





gradofan2 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 They're Rhydon's rod tips (made of aluminum and attached using some crazy epoxy that is not removable)... he suggested cutting the rod... I'll wait until the rod blocks break (who knows, maybe they never will), then figure it out. I'm thinking a bit of gorilla glue may be all it takes to keep them from separating.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

oh if im able to get a Grado RS1i or RS2i, my dream cans
   
  i will definitely scream out "Thats Mahogany dude" if unsuspecting people try to snatch and manhandle them


----------



## Kitarist

Does anyone know where i could buy pads for my Grado SR 225? Is anyone willing to sell them or is there any shop that could ship to Slovenia?
   
  Thanks!!!


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





kitarist said:


> Does anyone know where i could buy pads for my Grado SR 225? Is anyone willing to sell them or is there any shop that could ship to Slovenia?
> 
> Thanks!!!


 

 Are they on Amazon for you? I know in the States, there are about 100 sellers on Amazon. Otherwise, try ebay?
  You may have to get the ones that are copies, as Grado isn't always very fond of their stuff being shipped outside the country (from authorized sellers).


----------



## keppa

Quote: 





focker said:


> That must be a very good dealer you have in your area...It's really nice when you can audition the different headphones one after the other before you buy. That's a big reason why I'm planning to buy locally from now on since I have a Grado dealer only 15mi from my home. Hope you enjoy those 500s!


 
   
  Yeh true, that's why I try to keep to local shops when shopping audio related stuff, because the chance to test out and experience at the shop is something I would like to keep available. The 500's have been excellent so far, though I do miss the mids when on the piano. Well, maybe getting a small headphone amp with either a graphic eq or then mid bump would solve it.


----------



## eltocliousus

Can anyone recommend an amplifier/DAC combination or seperate devices for around $400 total, to pair with the PS500s? I've been looking at the O2+ODAC, aswell as the TEAC UDH-01 (mixed opinions on that one), but can't seem to settle as there's always one thing people dislike, makes a decision difficult. Size does not matter (home use), however I'd need USB input or spdif.


----------



## obobskivich

eltocliousus said:


> Can anyone recommend an amplifier/DAC combination or seperate devices for around $400 total, to pair with the PS500s? I've been looking at the O2+ODAC, aswell as the TEAC UDH-01 (mixed opinions on that one), but can't seem to settle as there's always one thing people dislike, makes a decision difficult. Size does not matter (home use), however I'd need USB input or spdif.




I don't know specifically for the PS-500, but the Musical Fidelity V-CAN-II is something I can recommend very highly (it plays nice with the RS-1, but then again, everything does!). VERY quiet amplifier, and that's basically the selling point imho. Perfect channel tracking (at least on mine), no bg noise, it's just completely out of the way of the signal. And that seems to work pretty well with the RS-1 (and any other dynamic can I've tried). So I assume it would work out very nicely with the PS-500. 

I think Little Dot amps are also popular, but I haven't tried one.

Regarding the D/A converter - what are you hooking it up to? A computer? Can you just add a soundcard to this computer? Would be a lot cheaper, get you more options, and so on. In fact, I noticed that the X-Fi HD USB is back in stock on Amazon, and I would probably just get that either way (you get DAC, it has a headamp (no idea on quality/features/etc), phono preamp, DSP features, etc - it's like $80 too, very good deal!), and the V-CAN will bring you to just under $300.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  IME, the PS500 is slightly (1-2dB?) more efficient than the 325is making it even easier to drive.


----------



## obobskivich

bbophead said:


> IME, the PS500 is slightly (1-2dB?) more efficient than the 325is making it even easier to drive.




We can surely see if that's been tested...

And survey says:
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/GradoPS500.pdf
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/GradoSR325i.pdf
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/GradoRS1.pdf

PS-500 looks substantially more sensitive! (it's 7.4 times more sensitive, which is not quite 10 dB (10x))

I still vote V-CAN - it does just as well with my more sensitive Audio Technicas, and still remains dead quiet and properly tracked. The thing you have to remember with more sensitive headphones is that they're more likely to let you know about noise or tracking errors within your chain, so it's a blessing and a curse. Thankfully the PS-500 aren't also some insanely low impedance, like 5 ohms, so they likely aren't going to attune you parcel-tongue, but it's still worth thinking about as you look at amplifiers.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





gradofan2 said:


> Try a hair dryer on the rod tips - I'm sure they'll loosen and slip off when heated / expanded.


 
  He's referring to the Magnum aftermarket metal rod tips, which Rhydon says NOT to remove as they are permanently glued.


----------



## eltocliousus

Thankyou for the suggestions obobskivich, I am using my computer as the main source of files but I would prefer an external DAC, I'll have a look into the V-CAN-II, it is quite affordable and I could easily pair it with an ODAC as the DAC!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





eltocliousus said:


> Can anyone recommend an amplifier/DAC combination or seperate devices for around $400 total, to pair with the PS500s? I've been looking at the O2+ODAC, aswell as the TEAC UDH-01 (mixed opinions on that one), but can't seem to settle as there's always one thing people dislike, makes a decision difficult. Size does not matter (home use), however I'd need USB input or spdif.


 
   
  Jan Meier has a new portable amp that has a USB DAC.  The Grant Fidelity DAC/amp is highly regarded, as well. And that Musical Fidelity piece Obob suggested should be killer.  For coming right off a laptop, the AudioEngine D1 is a favorite of mine. It sounds great with the 500s.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  See. this is why headphone measurements can be such bullsh*t.  I've owned both and I can ASSURE you that the PS500 is NOT10db hotter than the 325is.  One can "just" hear the difference.  I'm also pretty sure that 10dB does not quite equal 10x.  Not a real big fan of Tyll, but then, I LIKE Grados.


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I've never met the guy, but he seems pretty darned amiable.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





scootsit said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Darn right.  i guess I should have said, not a real big fan of his assessments of headphones.  So sorry.


----------



## obobskivich

bbophead said:


> See. this is why headphone measurements can be such bullsh*t.  I've owned both and I can ASSURE you that the PS500 is NOT10db hotter than the 325is.  One can "just" hear the difference.  I'm also pretty sure that 10dB does not quite equal 10x.  Not a real big fan of Tyll, but then, I LIKE Grados.:blink:




I didn't say 10 dB, I said nearly, it's like 8-9 dB, which is kind of a weird zone. As far as 10 dB being 10x - it is (absolutely), but that doesn't mean it sounds 10x louder, it means it sounds about twice as loud. This isn't a case of measurements being "bull" - they're somewhat more sensitive, and 8-9 dB would be about right for that (1-2 dB wouldn't be perceptible, 10 dB would be around "twice" (which is fairly minimal)). This is based on lots of experience with speakers more than anything else.

Here's some more information:
http://trace.wisc.edu/docs/2004-About-dB/


----------



## HiDeF

Why no one talking about The Dragonfly here 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/617241/audioquest-dragonfly-review-affordable-outstanding-tiny-dac-amp 

Great combo with Grado...
Im using this just direct from my PC to PS500 and the DF serve me very well.

Ha Ha.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> Jan Meier has a new portable amp that has a USB DAC.  The Grant Fidelity DAC/amp is highly regarded, as well. And that Musical Fidelity piece Obob suggested should be killer.  For coming right off a laptop, the AudioEngine D1 is a favorite of mine. It sounds great with the 500s.


 
   
  It's nice to see peoples recomending Musical Fidelity,they don't seem to get mention very often,i for one have had my X-CAN V2 for 10 trouble free years now and considering the fact that it's ''always on'',meaning that it doesn't have an ON/OFF switch.that's saying a lot about it's reliability,plus i think it looks cool.


----------



## Awgd8

I am eyeing on the Fiio E17 , but darn Apple changed the IPad4 connector to lightning cable, just like the Iphone5. Now those 30pin generic LOD might not even work unless you buy the Apple lightning to 30pin adapter that cost around $20 or maybe the Apple camera kit $29 so I can hook up a DAC/amp.

Maybe I will just temporary use the 3.5mm to 3.5mm connector until Apple release a lightning to 3.5mm connector . That is a big IF!


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> I am eyeing on the Fiio E17 , but darn Apple changed the IPad4 connector to lightning cable, just like the Iphone5. Now those 30pin generic LOD might not even work unless you buy the Apple lightning to 30pin adapter that cost around $20 or maybe the Apple camera kit $29 so I can hook up a DAC/amp.
> 
> Maybe I will just temporary use the 3.5mm to 3.5mm connector until Apple release a lightning to 3.5mm connector . That is a big IF!


 
  Could you use a regular 30 pin LOD with the converter?


----------



## Holleyman

Quote: 





> It's nice to see peoples recomending Musical Fidelity,they don't seem to get mention very often,i for one have had my X-CAN V2 for 10 trouble free years now and considering the fact that it's ''always on'',meaning that it doesn't have an ON/OFF switch.that's saying a lot about it's reliability,plus i think it looks cool.


 
   
  I hated the idea of leaving the tubes cooking all day and night so I purchased a Little Pinkie power supply for my V3, like the idea of being able to turn the amp on and off.


----------



## Awgd8

scootsit said:


> Could you use a regular 30 pin LOD with the converter?




Not sure yet, but anyhow, I am buying it next week (e17) and if it does not work, I will use my wife Ipad2 temporarily until apple release a lightning to 3.5mm connector.

My budget for the DAC/AMP is only $150 , are there any better DAC/Amp combo that is better than FIio E17 ?


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I don't know, I DIY most of my amps and DACs, others would know better.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  You seem to want to argue about my perception of the difference in loudness between the 325is and 500
   
  After fifty years, as I have had, I'm sure you've had just as much experieince with speakers.
   
   When you write "10x", I guess you don't mean ten times.  Is that correct?  So what does "x" mean if it doesn't mean ten times?
   
   BTW, you did not write "nearly", you wrote "not quite".  You parce it out.
   
  I stand by what I wrote.  It was just perceptible.  Was it 1-2dB or was it "not quite" 10dB?  
   
  No p*ssing contest intended.  I think I described the differences accurately.  
   
  This is silly.


----------



## obobskivich

bbophead said:


> You seem to want to argue about my perception of the difference in loudness between the 325is and 500




Do I ever want to argue? :rolleyes:



> When you write "10x", I guess you don't mean ten times.  Is that correct?  So what does "x" mean if it doesn't mean ten times?




10x means 10 times, I do use "x" to signify multiplication. 10 dB is 10 times, that's how the dB scale works. There is no "subjective re-interpretation" of that. It's just a log scale that measures intensity as a relationship. 

Maybe this will help:
http://www.animations.physics.unsw.edu.au/jw/dB.htm

Wikipedia also has a nice chart:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decibel



> BTW, you did not write "nearly", you wrote "not quite".  You parce it out.




This isn't a political debate, there is no "gotcha" with wordplay. Nearly, not quite, who gives a hoot? The difference is measured to be less than 10 dB (and nobody has said otherwise afaik), it's just under 9 dB. But that's intensity, not loudness. There is a (big) difference. Ten-fold increases in intensity roughly correlate to a two-fold increase in perceived loudness, and we're talking about less than that. Like I said, weird zone. How do you quantify "less than double but more than where you started" reasonably? It's a fraction - so the easiest answer is "yeah we can notice it - but it isn't twice as loud" - it's not a big enough deal that we should write home about it, but it's worth taking note when considering amplifier noise and tracking (as mentioned previously) - more sensitive will be less forgiving in that regard. But they're not *insanely* sensitive (like say, the DT48A.00 (because if you weren't deaf before, we can fix that!)). 



> Was it 1-2dB or was it "not quite" 10dB?




From measurement data, it's just under 9 dB of additional sensitivity. Which would agree with your subjective impressions. What's the problem?




> This is silly.




Truly. You're getting up in a huff because someone agreed with you. :confused_face_2:

Nobody is trying to take your cans away man, nobody is saying they're bad, and nobody is trying to hurt or defame you (least of all me). The data actually agree with exactly what you're saying here...I really fail to see what the problem is.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Truly. You're getting up in a huff because someone agreed with you.


 
   
  I think this is the part I'm hung up on lol....I thought you were agreeing, and then it turned into a semantics issue.


----------



## eltocliousus

The Musical Fidelity V-CAN II looks nice, can you recommend a similarly priced DAC to go with it? The ODAC is the same price, but doesn't look to match the look of the V-CAN II, part of wanting the O2+ODAC in one box was to save on RCA cables too, not sure if RCA cables do in-fact change the sound though, but surely they just add more pieces to the puzzle.


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





eltocliousus said:


> The Musical Fidelity V-CAN II looks nice, can you recommend a similarly priced DAC to go with it? The ODAC is the same price, but doesn't look to match the look of the V-CAN II, part of wanting the O2+ODAC in one box was to save on RCA cables too, not sure if RCA cables do in-fact change the sound though, but surely they just add more pieces to the puzzle.


 

 I'm not 100% on this, but I think Musical Fidelity makes an all-in-one DAC and amp.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





scootsit said:


> I'm not 100% on this, but I think Musical Fidelity makes an all-in-one DAC and amp.


 
  AFAIK the entry level MF DACs (V-DAC and V-DAC MKII) do not include headphone amp. 
  If you are only using your PC/Mac as your source I 2nd the recommendation for the Audioengine A1, that's what I use..
  The HRT Headstreamer is another excellent DAC/amp that gets little mention here and outperforms its looks/price.
  The HRT products are very well engineered and made in California. Excellent company.
  I chose the A1 over the Headstreamer because it has line out RCA connectors so it functions as a pre-amp for my powered desktop speakers. 
  Importantly both run off of your computer's USB power and do not require a power cord or power supply.
  I would consider the above 2 if I only used the PC as source.


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Ya, I looked and realized I was incorrect. I think I was thinking of the Music Hall, but that's a bit more expensive. I also think Pro-Ject has one. I just found a tube-based HiFiMan on Amazon. There's also Audio-gd.


----------



## obobskivich

Some others to consider; 

Firestone Fubar, Spitfire, and ILTW.
Audio-Tehcnica AT-HA25 and 26D
CIA VDA-2 (and VHP-2 if you want it to match, I like the MF amp better though).
MF V-DAC and M1 (this is a combo unit)
Asus Xonar Essence ONE
Creative X-Fi HD USB

Plus all the mentioned others.


----------



## rudi0504

Hi All 

I Am Grado fanboy , i have Grado HF 2 First batch and Alessandro Grado MS pro .
Yesterday i just Bought Grado GS 1000 i 

I Wonder why In head Fi do not have thread For Grado GS 1000 i ?

I have found Only Short Mini review :

http://www.head-fi.org/t/569895/mini-review-grado-gs1000i

http://www.head-fi.org/t/425570/gs-1000i-review


----------



## Mr.Sneis

I didn't care much for RS-2, RS-2i, and 225i but have recently picked up an old pair of 325 and it's pretty darn good.  Have been listening to some Miles with them and the trumpets aren't nearly as bad as I was expecting.  Bass is also fairly clean.


----------



## eltocliousus

Focker, my Grado PS500s didn't even get through customs, I got mail this morning telling me the item is being returned, I have no idea why, the letter told me absolutely no other information. The seller I bought from has given me a refund though, and in a spit possible silliness I bought a pair of heavily modified T50RPs on the for sale forum, and apparently it's an extremely dark pair too, but it looked so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
   
  Grado really need to sort out their European prices, they're literally double the price here, $1,100 for a pair of PS500s.


----------



## keppa

Quote: 





eltocliousus said:


> Focker, my Grado PS500s didn't even get through customs, I got mail this morning telling me the item is being returned, I have no idea why, the letter told me absolutely no other information. The seller I bought from has given me a refund though, and in a spit possible silliness I bought a pair of heavily modified T50RPs on the for sale forum, and apparently it's an extremely dark pair too, but it looked so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Whoa! I did get my PS500's for 649€ (~518£) from here Finland, so not quite as cheap as overseas, but still not near to $1,100. The prices there seriously need sorting.


----------



## eltocliousus

Quote: 





keppa said:


> Whoa! I did get my PS500's for 649€ (~518£) from here Finland, so not quite as cheap as overseas, but still not near to $1,100. The prices there seriously need sorting.


 
   
  From Amazon they're just a touch under $1,000, in most other places they're $1,100, and the RRP is a staggering $1,250, my first pair of Grados were SR80is from Amazon, almost $200.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Hi All
> I Am Grado fanboy , i have Grado HF 2 First batch and Alessandro Grado MS pro .
> Yesterday i just Bought Grado GS 1000 i
> I Wonder why In head Fi do not have thread For Grado GS 1000 i ?
> ...


 
   
  It's not often that peoples will openly admit to beeing fanboys,so i guess you deserve some credit for admiting to it,as for threads regarding the GS1000is,i'm not surprised since they're probably the least loved Grados.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> It's not often that peoples will openly admit to beeing fanboys,so i guess you deserve some credit for admiting to it,as for threads regarding the GS1000is,i'm not surprised since they're probably the least loved Grados.


 
  Well, he's more to Stax fanboy than Grado fanboy actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   



rudi0504 said:


> Hi All
> I Am Grado fanboy , i have Grado HF 2 First batch and Alessandro Grado MS pro .
> Yesterday i just Bought Grado GS 1000 i
> I Wonder why In head Fi do not have thread For Grado GS 1000 i ?
> ...


   
  Om, from all of your current set-up (include portable and desktop), which set up you found has the best synergy with GS1k? This Grado is famous for their picky amping.


----------



## stacker45

My GS1000s haven't seen much action since i got my PS1000,but with all this talk about the GS1000 lately,and Focker who recently bought a pair,so today i decided to give them a go at a $1 thrift store LP a compillation of old french (my main language) songs,played on my vintage Yamaha YP-D6 TT with a $50 Audio-Technica cartridge,and straight from the headphone output of my old Yamaha CA-610II.
   
  So,needless to say,i didn't give them much of a chance to 'reimpress' me,and still,i was pleasantly surprised of how good they actually sound,the thing is,all is fine as long as i don't switch back and forth from the GS1000 to the PS1000 with the same song.
   
  I have a theory as to why many peoples never liked the GS1000s,i believe it as to do with the theory of relativity,in other words,it depends where you're coming from,i use to own Sennheiser's HD-600s,who are known to have a big soundstage but a slightly veiled sound,so,when i compared them to the GS1000 not only was the soundstage big,but the sound was much more detailed,so obviously,i was impressed,they were my first Grados and the beginning of a wonderful journey.
   
  That beeing said,i can understand why someone who already owned Grados,say RS1s,therefore used to an intimate sound signature,would be disapointed by the ressessed mids of the GS1000,and even if the newer ''i'' model brings the mids a little closer,they're still very different from the RS1is,or any other Grados for that matter,exept of course the PS1000s.
   
  I sure would like to know what you guys think on that matter.


----------



## obobskivich

stacker45 said:


> My GS1000s haven't seen much action since i got my PS1000,but with all this talk about the GS1000 lately,and Focker who recently bought a pair,so today i decided to give them a go at a $1 thrift store LP a compillation of old french (my main language) songs,played on my vintage Yamaha YP-D6 TT with a $50 Audio-Technica cartridge,and straight from the headphone output of my old Yamaha CA-610II.
> 
> So,needless to say,i didn't give them much of a chance to 'reimpress' me,and still,i was pleasantly surprised of how good they actually sound,the thing is,all is fine as long as i don't switch back and forth from the GS1000 to the PS1000 with the same song.
> 
> ...




I would agree. The GSK are a good headphone, but they aren't really an "improvement" on the Grado sound, more of a change to it. I think that's the problem though, is that Grado sets them up as the "best headphone they know how to make" not as "here's something different for your consideration." If that were explained, and they were at parity with the RS-1 pricing (or if there was a less expensive version, like how there's a PS-500 and PS-1000, why not have a GS-500 that comes in hybrid plastic/wood and sits there with the PS-500 and RS-1?), I think they'd be far more popular. 

Should note that I haven't heard the GS-1000i. Curious, but not $995 curious, how different they are. 

Also, and this isn't meant to be any sort of attack - spaces after commas are common convention in English. Without them, it makes your posts hard to read.


----------



## TwoTrack

My 325is are breaking in nicely.  I can see why many love these cans.  They don't seem to be bright like the 325i version.  Wonderful sound.


----------



## Focker

I agree with the notion that the GS1ks are more of a "different" Grado sound than a flagship type sound. I will admit that they have grown on me and I actually am enjoying them quite a bit, but I still give the edge to the 500s. I love that you were firing up some vinyl, Stacker....I've been in the research phase of an analog system since I've never had one...it's really been an education. I'm hoping to add a vinyl source here in the coming months, and a big part of the reason why is because Grado's cartridges are arguably better than even their headphones....so I'd love to have another excuse to send them some money. I'm not all that close to pulling the trigger yet, but I enjoy reading about those who are pairing vinyl and headphones....especially Grados


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





focker said:


> I agree with the notion that the GS1ks are more of a "different" Grado sound than a flagship type sound. I will admit that they have grown on me and I actually am enjoying them quite a bit, but I still give the edge to the 500s. I love that you were firing up some vinyl, Stacker....I've been in the research phase of an analog system since I've never had one...it's really been an education. I'm hoping to add a vinyl source here in the coming months, and a big part of the reason why is because Grado's cartridges are arguably better than even their headphones....so I'd love to have another excuse to send them some money. I'm not all that close to pulling the trigger yet, but I enjoy reading about those who are pairing vinyl and headphones....especially Grados


 

 I would argue that there are better carts out there than Grado, but they do have their merits.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





scootsit said:


> I would argue that there are better carts out there than Grado, but they do have their merits.


 
   
  Well, yeah, but people say the same thing about their headphones....I just can't help but be curious if their carts have the same appeal to me as their headphones do, you know?


----------



## obobskivich

focker said:


> Well, yeah, but people say the same thing about their headphones....I just can't help but be curious if their carts have the same appeal to me as their headphones do, you know?




Well, they'll certainly match with your GS-1000:
http://www.gradolabs.com/page_cartridges.php?item=6cab761eea50a3a98932b3273d71af67
http://gradolabs.com/page_cartridges.php?item=53b517f77e1e353e24b10a8844ca504c

Wood. Lots of wood.


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Their carts use a totally different system than any other brand, they're moving iron as opposed to moving coil or magnet. I would say that for the same money, a really good moving magnet or high output moving coil would likely sound better. The new Ortofon 2M series gets incredible marks, as do things like the Dynavector. I love the now discontinued Dennon 160, which can be sent to Soundsmith for retipping, and basically they turn it into a new, even better cart. I think that once upon a time, the Grado line was probably about the best of the best, and it still is spectacular, but other, newer offerings have them beat. Also, Grados don't play nicely on many direct drive decks, where they pick up noise, so you need to make sure that your deck is Grado-friendly. For example, the venerable Technics SL-1200 cannot take a Grado, else the result will be pretty terrible. You also need to make sure the compliance of whatever cart you get plays nicely with the compliance of your arm.
   
  Before you make any decisions, I would advise you to call the needle doctor (needledoctor.com) to talk about what would pair best with your deck and your arm. Also, check the vinyl engine (vinylengine.com). The vinyl engine will provide all of the equations for determining which cart to use. Some carts and arms are designed and work best with different alignments, that is discussed there, as well as printable diagrams for the alignments, they also have printable strobe-disks. Easily the best vinyl site around.
   
  So, while I appreciate the analogy to their cans, and the subjectivity therein, I think it's rather apples to oranges. Grado carts are good, but at the same price point, there are other carts that work with more decks, and sound better at the same time. There is so much that goes into a good sounding deck, and Grados agree with only a slim number of those decks.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> I would agree. The GSK are a good headphone, but they aren't really an "improvement" on the Grado sound, more of a change to it. I think that's the problem though, is that Grado sets them up as the "best headphone they know how to make" not as "here's something different for your consideration." If that were explained, and they were at parity with the RS-1 pricing (or if there was a less expensive version, like how there's a PS-500 and PS-1000, why not have a GS-500 that comes in hybrid plastic/wood and sits there with the PS-500 and RS-1?), I think they'd be far more popular.
> Should note that I haven't heard the GS-1000i. Curious, but not $995 curious, how different they are.
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  No offence taken,the last thing i want is for my posts to be hard to read,but i'm not sure i understand what you mean,could you please use my post to show me an example of where i made the mistake(s) so that i don't keep repeating it.


----------



## obobskivich

From:


stacker45 said:


> No offence [COLOR=FF00AA]taken,the[/COLOR] last thing i want is for my posts to be hard to [COLOR=FF00AA]read,but[/COLOR] i'm not sure i understand what you [COLOR=FF00AA]mean,could[/COLOR] you please use my post to show me an example of where i made the mistake(s) so that i don't keep repeating it.




To:



stacker45 said:


> No offence [COLOR=FF00AA]taken, the [/COLOR]last thing i want is for my posts to be hard to[COLOR=FF00AA] read, but[/COLOR] i'm not sure i understand what you [COLOR=FF00AA]mean, could[/COLOR] you please use my post to show me an example of where i made the mistake(s) so that i don't keep repeating it.




I've highlighted the places I made changes in color (I don't know what the default is, lol, we'll find out when I hit post!).

EDIT:

And the color would be pink! :eek:


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





scootsit said:


> Their carts use a totally different system than any other brand, they're moving iron as opposed to moving coil or magnet. I would say that for the same money, a really good moving magnet or high output moving coil would likely sound better. The new Ortofon 2M series gets incredible marks, as do things like the Dynavector. I love the now discontinued Dennon 160, which can be sent to Soundsmith for retipping, and basically they turn it into a new, even better cart. I think that once upon a time, the Grado line was probably about the best of the best, and it still is spectacular, but other, newer offerings have them beat. Also, Grados don't play nicely on many direct drive decks, where they pick up noise, so you need to make sure that your deck is Grado-friendly. For example, the venerable Technics SL-1200 cannot take a Grado, else the result will be pretty terrible. You also need to make sure the compliance of whatever cart you get plays nicely with the compliance of your arm.
> 
> Before you make any decisions, I would advise you to call the needle doctor (theneedledoctor.com) to talk about what would pair best with your deck and your arm. Also, check the vinyl engine (vinylengine.com). The vinyl engine will provide all of the equations for determining which cart to use. Some carts and arms are designed and work best with different alignments, that is discussed there, as well as printable diagrams for the alignments, they also have printable strobe-disks. Easily the best vinyl site around.
> 
> So, while I appreciate the analogy to their cans, and the subjectivity therein, I think it's rather apples to oranges. Grado carts are good, but at the same price point, there are other carts that work with more decks, and sound better at the same time. There is so much that goes into a good sounding deck, and Grados agree with only a slim number of those decks.


 
   
  Appreciate the info. I'm still a ways off before I pull the trigger, so I'll keep your suggestions in mind for down the road.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> And the color would be pink!


 
   
  LOL


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





focker said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'm no expert, but if you have questions or anything, I'd be happy to help, or steer you in the right direction.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





scootsit said:


> I'm no expert, but if you have questions or anything, I'd be happy to help, or steer you in the right direction.


 
   
  Thanks brother, I will certainly take you up on that. I knew literally NOTHING about vinyl as of two weeks ago, other than the fact that I LOVED the two high end vinyl rigs that I've heard in the last couple of years. I've learned a fair bit in the last week or so, but still have a long way to go. I'll definitley shoot a PM off to you once I get a little further along...really appreciate the offer!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> I agree with the notion that the GS1ks are more of a "different" Grado sound than a flagship type sound. I will admit that they have grown on me and I actually am enjoying them quite a bit, but I still give the edge to the 500s. I love that you were firing up some vinyl, Stacker....I've been in the research phase of an analog system since I've never had one...it's really been an education. I'm hoping to add a vinyl source here in the coming months, and a big part of the reason why is because Grado's cartridges are arguably better than even their headphones....so I'd love to have another excuse to send them some money. I'm not all that close to pulling the trigger yet, but I enjoy reading about those who are pairing vinyl and headphones....especially Grados


 
   
  Be carefull Focker!,that vinyl thing can be very addictive,a good vinyl on a properly ajusted TT can be a jaw dropping experience through headphones,case in point,the first time i dropped the needle on Eric Clapton's Unplugged LP,on my Technics SL-1200 MK2/Ortofon 2MBlack,i have the CD and the DVD of that concert and the vinyl tramples them both,it has a wider and deeper soundstage,an almost pitch black background and this 'organic' sound that only vinyl can give you.
   
  Fortunately it doesn't have to be expensive,especially if like me,you decide to go the vintage route.Aside from my Technics wich i bought new,i have bought three mint vintage turntables for less than $700,yes,that means i have four,see how addictive it can be?.I have a Yamaha YP-D6/Audio- Technica At95e and two Marantzs a 6300/AT-95e and a 6350Q/Ortofon 2MBlue.
   
  As you can see i don't have Grado cartriges,it's not because i don't like them,to tell you the truth,i've never heard one,it's simply because when i first got interrested in vinyl,the salesman suggested i'd go with Ortofon.I then discovered the $50 Audio-Technica AT95e,wich is regarded by many as one of the best buys among cartriges and with good reasons,this thing sounds wonderfull.
   
  Sorry for rambling on like that,but it could have been worse i could've bored you with my passion for Reel to Reel tape recorders,don't get me started


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I would LOVE to hear that 2M Black, they're supposed to be amazing.
  I have a Thorens TD-160 Super with the SME arm and a Denon DL-160 cart, I'm planning on sending it to soundsmith to be retipped before too long. For me, it was Tommy that sealed it for me. I used to listen to that all the time on CD, I dropped the needle on that, and was in love. Also, my copy of Melon Collie by the pumpkins, blows me away, not even comparable to the CD. Most classic rock was mixed and mastered for the LP, and then redone for the CDs. LPs can handle so much less range compression and everything else, that the sound is so much more natural. I am off at school now, so I listen exclusively to digital stuff, but you can be sure one of my favorite things to do when I get home each time is to drop the needle, sit in the sweet spot, and just rock out.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> From:
> To:
> I've highlighted the places I made changes in color (I don't know what the default is, lol, we'll find out when I hit post!).
> EDIT:
> And the color would be pink!


 
   
  Ok, now i get it, thanks, it's greatly appreciated


----------



## obobskivich

scootsit said:


> LPs can handle so much less range compression and everything else, that the sound is so much more natural.




I don't understand this. This is an honest question, not bait for a war. 

You're also making me want to figure out how to fit my table in somewhere. And buy new LPs. 



stacker45 said:


> Ok, now i get it, thanks, it's greatly appreciated


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





scootsit said:


> I would LOVE to hear that 2M Black, they're supposed to be amazing.
> I have a Thorens TD-160 Super with the SME arm and a Denon DL-160 cart, I'm planning on sending it to soundsmith to be retipped before too long. For me, it was Tommy that sealed it for me. I used to listen to that all the time on CD, I dropped the needle on that, and was in love. Also, my copy of Melon Collie by the pumpkins, blows me away, not even comparable to the CD. Most classic rock was mixed and mastered for the LP, and then redone for the CDs. LPs can handle so much less range compression and everything else, that the sound is so much more natural. I am off at school now, so I listen exclusively to digital stuff, but you can be sure one of my favorite things to do when I get home each time is to drop the needle, sit in the sweet spot, and just rock out.


 
   
  The 2M Black is an amazing cartridge, the Shibata stylus plays a big role in it's great sound, it's very detailed wich means it can also be ruthless with bad vinyls.It definately doesn't make chicken soup out of chicken poop.
   
  By the way, you might not be an expert, but i believe that the advices you gave Fockers are right on the money.


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Basically, there is a new trend in music, they compress the digital range (make everything the same volume, and louder). That is to say, minimizing the headroom, dynamically, such that every part of the recording is at the full volume. Basically, the greatest volume a digital recording can take is 0dB, a CD will begin to skip around -6dB, and a record will skip at -9dB. Essentially, anything recorded has to be mixed especially to be pressed into vinyl. The result is that the new trend in recording, of just making things loud (there is research that shows that louder music gets more iTunes downloads) cannot be applied to a record. There are many instances where, for no reason other than the mixing and mastering, the digital and CD versions have sounded not-so-good, and the records sounded great. Each time a recording is remixed or "remastered" the record companies tend to push for more dynamic range compression, get an early pressing of your favorite record, and then get a recent digital version, or a CD, the difference in subtlety will be be unbelievable. The early pressing will have nuance, some instruments will be quiet, others will be soft, and everything will sound more natural. The same is even true for contemporary records and their digital counterparts. Also, digitally compressed (as I understand, again, I'm no expert) files tend to be easier to compress, making it even more appealing for record companies.
   
  Simply put, the record was the very last physical recording medium, everything since has been digital, and there is nuance to that physical recording. That isn't to say records don't have draw-backs: they need to be kept insanely clean, they can warp, they can bend, and they can accumulate static which can make popping noises. The devices for playing them require upkeep and adjustment. Us vinyl-philes put up with all that for a reason, it's worth it.
   
  Aside from the dynamic range and digital processing, there are other reasons to love a record, and they do, honest to goodness sound better. I think to some degree, the instantly detectable difference between digital and analog audio may come from the fact that there is technically some inherent crossfeeding on the record, don't quote me on that, but it's a guess. My advice to you would be to go listen to some records on a really nice system, perhaps at a friend's house, and bring an iPod, and listen to the two songs side by side, you will instantly notice the difference
   
  Here's more about range compression. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_range_compression
   
  I love this image, take a look, it is the remasterings of Something by the Beatles, you can see how the recording changed with each subsequent iteration: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Cd_loudness_trend-something.gif


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Be carefull Focker!,that vinyl thing can be very addictive,a good vinyl on a properly ajusted TT can be a jaw dropping experience through headphones,case in point,the first time i dropped the needle on Eric Clapton's Unplugged LP,on my Technics SL-1200 MK2/Ortofon 2MBlack,i have the CD and the DVD of that concert and the vinyl tramples them both,it has a wider and deeper soundstage,an almost pitch black background and this 'organic' sound that only vinyl can give you.
> 
> Fortunately it doesn't have to be expensive,especially if like me,you decide to go the vintage route.Aside from my Technics wich i bought new,i have bought three mint vintage turntables for less than $700,yes,that means i have four,see how addictive it can be?.I have a Yamaha YP-D6/Audio- Technica At95e and two Marantzs a 6300/AT-95e and a 6350Q/Ortofon 2MBlue.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Dang Stacker, if I ever get over to France, I need to come visit....you have some DAMN nice gear! lol  And I agree, the only vinyl rigs I've heard were both really expensive and really nice. The sound was just amazing....this last time, at my local Grado dealer, you could easily discern the differences between the vinyl sound and the digital sound. Digital still sounded great, but wow, the analog tracks were really something. I keep hearing about those Ortofon carts, too. The table that has been recommended to me most often for $500 is the Pro-ject DEbut Carbon....it comes with the 2mRed cart, I believe. Supposed to be a very nice entry level table. Several people have suggested I "do it right, or don't do it" though, so I'm also looking at the better Rega tables and the VPI Traveler. I'll be in research mode for while yet, but I'm trying to learn as much as I can. I can't wait to hear the Grados with vinyl....that's going to be amazing!


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I used the old series (was it O5-50, something like that), and for the money, they were great, but really, they were dated and didn't extend much above. I love that about Ortofon, that so many of their carts use the same stylus. So, you can start with the bottom of the line, and slowly as your interest and budget increase, work your way up to better and better styli, totally transforming it. Yours is the top of the line, and out of my price range, but the red and blue were hard to pass up. I love the Denon that I have, and am very excited to send it to soundsmith, but if I were building a new system, I'd probably go for that bottom of the line Dynavector (which is an INCREDIBLE value) or one of the 2Ms. I was interested in the Sumikos for a while, but they are such divisive carts, that I just wasn't sure if I'd like it.
   
  I said before theneedledoctor.com, that was incorrect. It should read needledoctor.com. I'll edit my original post.


----------



## heyalbert

New RS1i owner checking in


----------



## Focker

Welcome, Albert!!! Nice cans!!! 
   
  By the way, this vinyl discussion we have going among Grado lovers is awesome!! I'm really enjoying the hell out of it.


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





focker said:


> By the way, this vinyl discussion we have going among Grado lovers is awesome!! I'm really enjoying the hell out of it.


 

 Indeed, but I have a confession to make. I've never actually heard my records through my Magnums. I heard them through my 325s, and it was pretty stellar, but I can only imagine with my Magnums. Really, I got into headphones when I moved away from my full size system (recapped Sansui 5000X), which has some awesome speakers (Genesis 110s and some very early 60s Wharfedales - listening to early British rock on 60s British speakers, is awesome), so that's what I listen to most of it on. I do love my Grados and Magnums, but I don't know that I quite fit that bill, as my records aren't frequently enjoyed with the Grados. I couldn't afford a system like that in college, so I decided to go for some good cans, and I gotta say, Grados sound great. They may not be ruler flat or whatever, and I understand why people (Tyll for example) take issue with them. Having rebuilt a ton of turntables, amps, and speakers, I ended up with a vintage system. Grados sound very vintage to me, they remind me of my old system. Sure, there are newer speakers out there that are ruler flat and cost $10,000 and all that, but those that I've heard lack the character of some of the earlier stuff.


----------



## obobskivich

scootsit said:


> Basically, there is a new trend in music, they compress the digital range (make everything the same volume, and louder). That is to say, minimizing the headroom, dynamically, such that every part of the recording is at the full volume. Basically, the greatest volume a digital recording can take is 0dB, a CD will begin to skip around -6dB, and a record will skip at -9dB. Essentially, anything recorded has to be mixed especially to be pressed into vinyl. The result is that the new trend in recording, of just making things loud (there is research that shows that louder music gets more iTunes downloads) cannot be applied to a record. There are many instances where, for no reason other than the mixing and mastering, the digital and CD versions have sounded not-so-good, and the records sounded great. Each time a recording is remixed or "remastered" the record companies tend to push for more dynamic range compression, get an early pressing of your favorite record, and then get a recent digital version, or a CD, the difference in subtlety will be be unbelievable. The early pressing will have nuance, some instruments will be quiet, others will be soft, and everything will sound more natural. The same is even true for contemporary records and their digital counterparts. Also, digitally compressed (as I understand, again, I'm no expert) files tend to be easier to compress, making it even more appealing for record companies.
> 
> Simply put, the record was the very last physical recording medium, everything since has been digital, and there is nuance to that physical recording. That isn't to say records don't have draw-backs: they need to be kept insanely clean, they can warp, they can bend, and they can accumulate static which can make popping noises. The devices for playing them require upkeep and adjustment. Us vinyl-philes put up with all that for a reason, it's worth it.
> 
> ...




Yes, I'm familiar with DRC - just wasn't sure what you were saying.  Regarding maximization and a loss of DNR - I've seen it as bad as <1 dB values. Which is disgusting. I've measured between 50 dB and 1 dB on various CDs. It should be noted that music lacking any real range in the master (like the gif you linked) won't benefit from having 40 dB sitting on top of the signal. It just requires more gain to be applied to hit realistic listening levels for the user, which likely will drag noise along with it. I've got some old classical recordings that will eat up 30-40 dB of range though, and god help the poor sap who cranks the volume up to get the intro "loud" - :veryevil: There's also genre specific definitions of "dynamic" - huge values on the board aren't always best. But yes, I understand you now. 

I've heard this argument before too, and think it has two sides. Remember that the loudness war STARTED on vinyl and with rock'n'roll back in the day:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loudness_wars 

The lack of channel separation and (ideally) increased DNR would lead to perceptible differences, yes, and I've observed this as well with vinyl vs digital (you can also demo this with DVD or Blu-ray audio generally, as reference standards for cinema sound generally includes 20 dB of DNR). Personally I'm a believer in extreme channel separation/isolation, and letting it "mix" at playback (it's not like your speakers are on separate continents), but with headphones that requires extra goodies. 

Still want to unbox a table and hook it up - if only I had the room! 

Question for you, or stacker, or anyone else who does modern vinyl: how do you feel about modern electronica/house releases? Like Daft Punk or any of the MoS stuff?



scootsit said:


> Sure, there are newer speakers out there that are ruler flat and cost $10,000 and all that, but those that I've heard lack the character of some of the earlier stuff.




You can get ruler-flat for less than $10,000. And they still sound lifeless by and large. 

I agree with you on the sound-sig thing - Grados certainly have that "oldschool, high-end" sound going on. But without getting shrieky or clashy like a lot of old speakers can (there's *a lot* of crap back there in history that I think we're all glad to forget).


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  DCR: You are absolutely right. The Who had some terrible rereleases in the 80s, unfortunately, my "Who's Next" pressing is abysmal, and I far prefer the CD.
   
  I'm aware you can get ruler-flat for under $10k, I guess I just picked a big number, but it was pretty arbitrary, you can get pretty decent for around $2k. But, you can get similar clarity (albeit colored) in vintage gear, if you check Craigslist, and what not for far, far less.
   
  Your last point: That's some of the most fun. Garrard decks, for example. My god those things were not good. I've been most disappointed with an old Panasonic (entry level, I think it had a JC Penney price tag) receiver that I rebuilt, it was pretty sad. Time is a filter that way, the 50lb Pioneer stereo your grandfather bought, he likely put on a shelf or sold to someone, the 5lb Sears brand, likely got junked. Much of what has survived (both people choosing to hang on to it, and survived abuse) isn't too bad. I do enjoy some of the more famous examples of crap. I will probably always have a Garrard on hand, that I will rarely listen to, just for fun. They were well built, but had plastic tone-arms, and platters that rang like crazy. Don't get me started on old carts. But, you find an old table with something like a V15, or even one of the lower end Shure carts, and it ain't audiophile, but it can be fun. People talk about synergy in systems, to some degree, I like a little bit of synergy between what I'm listening to and what I play it on. There's something cool about listening to the Beatles on my Wharfedales, because much of the UK was listening to them on the same speakers. Listening to some pop Elton John or even some other Beatles on a Garrard Lab can be fun, because that's what everyone had when those records sold the first time, so they are a far cry from audiophile, but they can sound fun in their own right.
   
  Grados are great in that they aren't perfect, but they sound like really high end vintage gear.
   
  I recently bought some mid 1920-1930s cans, really, really old suckers. They do not sound particularly good, but I do want to throw some old big band on my deck, plug them in, and hear the recordings sorta how they did in 1930 (granted, mine are 33s, not 78s, and I'm using a phono, not a victrola, but still). Sometimes there is value in imperfection. I think to some degree, that's another appeal of records, they sound perhaps slightly imperfect, and are so system dependant, that it gives the record play back character, it is unique, and I appreciate that, I'm not sure if that makes any sense.
   
   
  My folks have a victrola, and I want to restore that sucker pretty bad.


----------



## obobskivich

scootsit said:


> I'm aware you can get ruler-flat for under $10k, I guess I just picked a big number, but it was pretty arbitrary, you can get pretty decent for around $2k. But, you can get similar clarity (albeit colored) in vintage gear, if you check Craigslist, and what not for far, far less.




Another deal hunter! 



> Your last point: That's some of the most fun. Garrard decks, for example. My god those things were not good. I've been most disappointed with an old Panasonic (entry level, I think it had a JC Penney price tag) receiver that I rebuilt, it was pretty sad. Time is a filter that way, the 50lb Pioneer stereo your grandfather bought, he likely put on a shelf or sold to someone, the 5lb Sears brand, likely got junked. Much of what has survived (both people choosing to hang on to it, and survived abuse) isn't too bad. I do enjoy some of the more famous examples of crap. I will probably always have a Garrard on hand, that I will rarely listen to, just for fun. They were well built, but had plastic tone-arms, and platters that rang like crazy. Don't get me started on old carts. But, you find an old table with something like a V15, or even one of the lower end Shure carts, and it ain't audiophile, but it can be fun. People talk about synergy in systems, to some degree, I like a little bit of synergy between what I'm listening to and what I play it on. There's something cool about listening to the Beatles on my Wharfedales, because much of the UK was listening to them on the same speakers. Listening to some pop Elton John or even some other Beatles on a Garrard Lab can be fun, because that's what everyone had when those records sold the first time, so they are a far cry from audiophile, but they can sound fun in their own right.


 

God - I'm just thinking of how many absolute piece of trash console systems I've helped *ahem* retire over the years. 



> Grados are great in that they aren't perfect, but they sound like really high end vintage gear.




Heck I'd put'em up there with some non-chart-warrior modern gear too. I think it comes down to design philosophy - Grado, like many "old timers" trust a human as the final decider, a lot of modern designs trust an APA. And as a result Grados have a personality to them, while a lot of modern designs kind of blur together into a homogeneous block of "boringness." 



> I recently bought some mid 1920-1930s cans, really, really old suckers. They do not sound particularly good, but I do want to throw some old big band on my deck, plug them in, and hear the recordings sorta how they did in 1930 (granted, mine are 33s, not 78s, and I'm using a phono, not a victrola, but still). Sometimes there is value in imperfection. My folks have a victrola, and I want to restore that sucker pretty bad.




Moving iron radio headset or DT48 derivative? 

Pics?


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yep. I emailed Scott over at oldheadphones.com or something with the pictures I took, he gave me tons of info, I think they're German or Austrian from the 20s. Umm, I posted some before on head-fi: http://www.head-fi.org/t/609556/some-really-old-cans-safar-r-2000
  I have one more pic, uploading it now, Not the greatest pics, I can take more if you're interested.

   
  For somewhat obvious reasons, they made me love the styling of the Grados even more.


----------



## obobskivich

Responded in your thread - thanks for sharing pics!


----------



## scootsit

Thanks for the interest and all the great conversation.
  To everyone else: sorry....back to the topic at hand, Grados!


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Quote: 





heyalbert said:


> New RS1i owner checking in


 
  RS1i = Perhaps this isn't the most beautiful headphone, but it's absolutely the most photogenic headphone ever!


----------



## asmoday

Quote: 





heyalbert said:


> New RS1i owner checking in


 

 Congrats on the RS-1, they sure are pretty!!


----------



## keppa

asmoday said:


> Congrats on the RS-1, they sure are pretty!!




I too think that the RS1/2 are one damn pretty pair of phones. Have though so for years!


----------



## Focker

yep, that's the only thing about the PS500s I would change lol...Id make them look like the RS-1s!


----------



## obobskivich

My RS-1 are a lot darker than that - they look like they were soaked in whiskey or something before being stained.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> My RS-1 are a lot darker than that - they look like they were soaked in whiskey or something before being stained.


 
  Hmm, a terrible waste of whiskey.


----------



## obobskivich

bbophead said:


> Hmm, a terrible waste of whiskey.




I think they look neat, but they certainly stand out a little. The "end caps" (where it says Grado) are darker, but the side and interior has more of a "tiger eye" effect in the light. They aren't as monotone as the stock images. I'm sure it's just the wood grain on that specific cut more than anything else (I've seen GS-1000s with similar patterning, but I've seen GS-1000s with a very monotone look). Grado is certainly not as consistent with their woodies as Audio-Technica. I think it's for the better though - gives them more personality.


----------



## Focker

Yep, I've seen a significant variation in the images I've see online of the GS1ks compared to mine. I know a lot of that has to do with the lighting and the type of camera or whatever, but some look lighter, some darker, etc...I like the looks of all three Grado woodies, though...very classy.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> Dang Stacker, if I ever get over to France, I need to come visit....you have some DAMN nice gear! lol  And I agree, the only vinyl rigs I've heard were both really expensive and really nice. The sound was just amazing....this last time, at my local Grado dealer, you could easily discern the differences between the vinyl sound and the digital sound. Digital still sounded great, but wow, the analog tracks were really something. I keep hearing about those Ortofon carts, too. The table that has been recommended to me most often for $500 is the Pro-ject DEbut Carbon....it comes with the 2mRed cart, I believe. Supposed to be a very nice entry level table. Several people have suggested I "do it right, or don't do it" though, so I'm also looking at the better Rega tables and the VPI Traveler. I'll be in research mode for while yet, but I'm trying to learn as much as I can. I can't wait to hear the Grados with vinyl....that's going to be amazing!


 
   
  France!, who are you going to visit in France, i'm in Canada.
   
  They're are many reasons why i like vintage gear so much, first,  i think it looks good, second, it's obviously built to last, and third, if you don't overpay for your gear, not only can you sell it for the same price you've paid, you might even make some money from a sale.And feeding the beast doesn't have to be expensive, old LPs are often cheap as dirt, heck, you might even get some for free from friends and family.
   
  Plus, the satisfaction you get when you finally aquire that vintage piece you've been searching for, especially if the price was right, case in point, my Marantz 6350Q, mint examples of these are pretty rare, and i got mine for about half of what i should've paid for it,i still get warm and fuzzy inside everytime i use it.
   
  If someone would have told me i'd be listening to vinyl with my Grados one day, i would've said they were crazy,with Grados beeing so forensic, i would have tought it'd be unlistenable.But the reality is, if you can get over the few tick and pops, you'll be rewarded with a very lush, organic sound and a wider, deeper sounstage,than any CD can provide.
   
  I know a lot of peoples really like Ortofon cartriges,and with good reasons, but to be honnest, if i had bought my $50 Audio-Technica AT95e cart before my 2M Blue and my 2M Black, i'd never could have justified spending that much on cartriges, especially the Black. Withe certain vinyls i actually prefer the sound of my AT95e to that the Black, wich is very analytical and sounds less musical than the AT95e.


----------



## maconhel

Quote: 





heyalbert said:


> New RS1i owner checking in


 
   
  welcome to club


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> France!, who are you going to visit in France, i'm in Canada.


 
   
   
  haha, my bad...so Quebecois then?


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 If I were you, Focker, I'd look for a deck just like Stacker's. The Technics are excellent direct drive decks, that were made for DJs. The result is that they are damn near indestructible. They also sold like crazy, so they pop up on craigslist for ~$200-$400 often. If you can find one of the high end Regas, they're great, easily on par or better than a good Thorens or Lynn, they're all just different. The Technics was not designed to be an audiophile deck, but it has been widely adopted by audiophiles. I recently found the 1600 on craigslist for $75. If I had the time to run out there, and $75 to burn, it's a steal. The lower end of the 2M line is getting great feedback, too. The Red and Blue (I forget which, but one of those is ~$100) are supposed to be great. Another cart I hear great things about is the AT 440, I think, it's a very inexpensive high-output moving coil. I switched to HOMC a year or two ago, and love it. Also, the Denon 110 is awesome for the money, about $140. To be honest, Shure makes great stuff for the price. The lowest model Shure, the M92E, is pretty nice. It used to be easily found for ~$25. I put it on a Lenco (rebadged as a Bogen-Presto), which was popular with radio stations, and it sounded pretty great. Not quite on par with some of the others here, or even the venerable V15, but it's certainly no slouch, and isn't that far from their top of the line, M97
  EDIT: In that ~$100 price range, the Sumiko Pearl sounds AMAZING!
   
  Going vintage, if done right, can be a tremendous value. I've honestly not been so fond of the Pro-Ject decks I've seen/worked on, I'd take the Technics, or an older Lynn or Thorens any day. Not to say that they don't make good products, or aren't worth the money, I was just less impressed. I have seen some vintage decks that were pretty inexpensive which I found the be about on par with the newer Pro-Jects. I rebuilt a mid-80s Yamaha that was really nice. Also, the earlier Pioneer tables were great. There are tons of great decks out there, and if you find a great vintage one, you could get equivalent performance for a bit less.


----------



## heyalbert

Thanks for all the warm welcomes! My first pair of grados were the 325is which I really enjoyed. What I liked most about them was the way they felt, very nice and sturdy due to the metal cups. I also really liked how they sounded, they weren't as bright (in my opinion) as everyone said they were. The only thing that irked me was how cheap the cups looked in person, they were a flat silver which made them look plastic, they looked more metal in the stock photos online. I actually ordered the gold ones but was sent the silver ones so I returned them. Now I have the RS1is which is really like! My only concern with these is how fragile they feel. I am pretty abusive with my things so I think i'm going to have to baby these the best I can since these will be going with me everywhere. 
   
  I also would like to share what I found in the garbage today at work..
   

   
   
  and another just because I enjoy photographing these headphones


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





scootsit said:


> If I were you, Focker, I'd look for a deck just like Stacker's. The Technics are excellent direct drive decks, that were made for DJs. The result is that they are damn near indestructible. They also sold like crazy, so they pop up on craigslist for ~$200-$400 often. If you can find one of the high end Regas, they're great, easily on par or better than a good Thorens or Lynn, they're all just different. The Technics was not designed to be an audiophile deck, but it has been widely adopted by audiophiles. I recently found the 1600 on craigslist for $75. If I had the time to run out there, and $75 to burn, it's a steal. The lower end of the 2M line is getting great feedback, too. The Red and Blue (I forget which, but one of those is ~$100) are supposed to be great. Another cart I hear great things about is the AT 440, I think, it's a very inexpensive high-output moving coil. I switched to HOMC a year or two ago, and love it. Also, the Denon 110 is awesome for the money, about $140. To be honest, Shure makes great stuff for the price. The lowest model Shure, the M92E, is pretty nice. It used to be easily found for ~$25. I put it on a Lenco (rebadged as a Bogen-Presto), which was popular with radio stations, and it sounded pretty great. Not quite on par with some of the others here, or even the venerable V15, but it's certainly no slouch, and isn't that far from their top of the line, M97
> EDIT: In that ~$100 price range, the Sumiko Pearl sounds AMAZING!
> 
> Going vintage, if done right, can be a tremendous value. I've honestly not been so fond of the Pro-Ject decks I've seen/worked on, I'd take the Technics, or an older Lynn or Thorens any day. Not to say that they don't make good products, or aren't worth the money, I was just less impressed. I have seen some vintage decks that were pretty inexpensive which I found the be about on par with the newer Pro-Jects. I rebuilt a mid-80s Yamaha that was really nice. Also, the earlier Pioneer tables were great. There are tons of great decks out there, and if you find a great vintage one, you could get equivalent performance for a bit less.


 
  Thanks! I'll add those to my list and keep tabs on craigs list...


----------



## obobskivich

On the SR-325, the 325is were never available in gold; the color variations also indicate model changes (SR-325i were done in gold as a 50th anniversary thing, 325is exist in both matte and chrome). However a lot of retailers seem to have not changed their stock images with Grado's latest revisions - it's only been what? 3 years?


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> On the SR-325, the 325is were never available in gold; the color variations also indicate model changes (SR-325i were done in gold as a 50th anniversary thing, 325is exist in both matte and chrome). However a lot of retailers seem to have not changed their stock images with Grado's latest revisions - it's only been what? 3 years?


 

 Grado's website still shows the older chromed version, too.


----------



## obobskivich

scootsit said:


> Grado's website still shows the older chromed version, too.




Isn't chrome the current version? Matte only existed for a little while iirc.


----------



## heyalbert

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> On the SR-325, the 325is were never available in gold; the color variations also indicate model changes (SR-325i were done in gold as a 50th anniversary thing, 325is exist in both matte and chrome). However a lot of retailers seem to have not changed their stock images with Grado's latest revisions - it's only been what? 3 years?


 
  I wish I knew that before I wasted my time and ordered them off Amazon through the seller 4ourears... I thought I was getting the gold ones (as displayed in the stock photo) but I was sent the silver ones, which I thought looked cheap as hell. I probably would have kept the chrome ones if I were sent those..  Just a tip to anyone reading this looking to get 325is.. MAKE SURE YOU CALL the seller before purchasing to make sure you get the color you want.


----------



## obobskivich

heyalbert said:


> I wish I knew that before I wasted my time and ordered them off Amazon through the seller 4ourears... I thought I was getting the gold ones (as displayed in the stock photo) but I was sent the silver ones, which I thought looked cheap as hell. I probably would have kept the chrome ones if I were sent those..  Just a tip to anyone reading this looking to get 325is.. MAKE SURE YOU CALL the seller before purchasing to make sure you get the color you want.




The "gold ones" are not made anymore, and have not been for years. They are not available in multiple colors; they're different models entirely. From my understanding, 4ourears is an authorized dealer as well - so you were getting a legitimate product. If you want the "goldies" (which are VERY bright headphones), you'll have to shop used. From user reviews, the 325is are somewhat toned down over the "goldies" though. 

Regarding the RS-1 for mobile use - the wood will not survive substantial abuse (the pads may come apart, but they're inexpensive to replace). The metal gimbals and headband will probably stay together, but if you bang on the wood too hard it will likely crack or pit. So, I'd suggest looking for a hardcase to truck them around in - it will probably save them (and your wallet) a lot of grief (unless you're wearing them while working out or something, I would suspect the highest potential for damage isn't going to be while you're wearing them, but while you're transporting them (e.g. if you throw them in your briefcase)). Unfortunately Grado (to my knowledge) doesn't make such a case, and the only hard-cases I'm aware of (from Ultrasone, Bose, or Koss) all have custom fitting that will get into the way of the cans (in theory you could modify the innards to accommodate them though). Alternately, Pelican Cases are a popular choice, but they're a bit bulky...


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 No. Mine aren't chrome. They had problems with the chrome being inconsistent and scratching easily. Now, it's a silver paint.


----------



## Awgd8

Guys, I am ready to buy an amp and DAC for my PS500. What do you guys recommend ? Budget is only $200. I am looking at FIIO E17 , but I heard that the E19 might be out by Dec 2012?

I prefer hooking it up to my GEN 5.5 Ipod or an Ipad 2 and wirelessly stream the music using Itunes Home sharing features. (I will be listening to this setup 90% of the time)


With the other 10% , I will be listening from the iMac desktop that needs a better DAC.


I am also intrigue with the tube amp rolling..... Is there a way to hook a a tube amp for ipod or Ipad2 ? I wonder if the PS500s with tube amp will sound more less intimate or less brighter?

I need someting to brightens up the PS5000s. 

Will a FIIO LOD be able to bypass ipod DAC ? Though the DAC on my Ipod Gen5 is Wolfson WM87588G , I wonder if FIIO wolfson DAC is better than what I already have. So I guess I just need an amp?

I am still confuse which one to get...


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Guys, I am ready to buy an amp and DAC for my PS500. What do you guys recommend ? Budget is only $200. I am looking at FIIO E17 , but I heard that the E19 might be out by Dec 2012?
> I prefer hooking it up to my GEN 5.5 Ipod or an Ipad 2 and wirelessly stream the music using Itunes Home sharing features. (I will be listening to this setup 90% of the time)
> With the other 10% , I will be listening from the iMac desktop that needs a better DAC.
> I am also intrigue with the tube amp rolling....
> ...


 
  If you want to amplify from both an ipod/ipad and your Mac, you want to use a LOD cable for your ipod/pad and a USB DAC from your MAC. As such get an DAC/amp with both a line in for your ipod/pad and a usb input for your PC.
   
   
  The ipod LOD will bypass the amp in your ipod/pad, but use the ipad/pod's DAC. If you want to bypass the ipod/ipad DAC you need a more sophisticated dock to pull just the digital info from your ipod/pad.
   
  IMO the budget entry level products sound similar and you should purchase on price and features.
  After you select an AMP/DAC then pick you LOD cable so you know if you need 3.5mm mini or RCA jacks


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Isn't chrome the current version? Matte only existed for a little while iirc.


 
  The early 325, black and silver, were anodized aluminum.
  The 325i was gold anodized aluminum.
  The first 325is was brushed (or matte) silver and also anodized. 
  Then around 2011 Grado changed from anodizing and hence the recent different and inconsistent finishes.
  325is in chrome are rare. This finish did not work in terms of consistency or durability and they stopped chrome 325is pretty quickly (3 months).
  Variations of this expensive chrome finish is still used on the PS1000 which is why they have inconsistent finish.
  The current 325is  (and PS500) are powder-coated aluminum. Powder coating is consistent, inexpensive and durable, but not as elegant as anodizing or chrome.


----------



## scootsit

parbaked said:


> obobskivich said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't chrome the current version? Matte only existed for a little while iirc.
> ...



quote never realized the outers on the black ones were aluminum. iI wish they were stillanodized. I also thought the ps500was anodized. thanks for the info.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





scootsit said:


> quote never realized the outers on the black ones were aluminum. iI wish they were stillanodized. I also thought the ps500was anodized. thanks for the info.


 
  black is beautiful, baby.
  the black aluminum cups on the 325 are larger (deeper)  than the plastic cups on the 125/225 which were launched at the same time - hence the bigger/better sound.
  these were the top Grados at the time (1993ish) as they precede the first RS1


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Oh, wow, I didn't realize all that. They also had the HP1000 drivers, right?


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





scootsit said:


> Oh, wow, I didn't realize all that. They also had the HP1000 drivers, right?


 
  The black 325 had mixed drivers - some HP1000, some pink transitional and some white. 
  They were launched when Grado was transitioning from outsourcing the HP1000 drivers to 'making' their own drivers.
  Mine are pink - you can see a little of the color in the background - and they are my favorite John Grados.


----------



## myears

The chrome were quite beautiful, I had the chance to put my hands on one of them when I was looking for a sr325is to buy, I decided  for the powder aluminium because of the alleged production problems they had and because they were a newer version. The RS-1 are stunning, I think it's the most beautiful Grado, but in terms of overall sound quality I noticed, taking into consideration all the comments, they are comparable to de the PS500, there is kind of a dispute between these two cans going on.


----------



## Focker

Sorry for the OT post, but has there always been a daily limit of 15 private messages on here? I just logged on and went to respond to some of mine, but it's not letting me. Im pretty sure I've sent more than 15 in a day previously....anyone else experienced this?


----------



## obobskivich

scootsit said:


> quote never realized the outers on the black ones were aluminum. iI wish they were stillanodized. I also thought the ps500was anodized. thanks for the info.




SHHHH. Remain ignorant - you'll get him to post more pictures of his BEAUTIFUL SR-325 for educational purposes. 



focker said:


> Sorry for the OT post, but has there always been a daily limit of 15 private messages on here? I just logged on and went to respond to some of mine, but it's not letting me. Im pretty sure I've sent more than 15 in a day previously....anyone else experienced this?




Nah, I'll refer you here:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/635644/15-pm-day-limit-for-long-standing-member-with-no-issues


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I would actually really appreciate that. This is the first I ever heard those were all aluminum. From afar, they look just like the lower models, but now that you post close ups, the really impressive details become apparent. Also, I'm sort of confused about the progression of Joe Grado models. Between the HP1/2/1i/2i, etc. Also, the distinctions between all of the other models, the 100, 125, 200, 225, 300, 325, and would love more info.


----------



## obobskivich

scootsit said:


> I would actually really appreciate that. This is the first I ever heard those were all aluminum. From afar, they look just like the lower models, but now that you post close ups, the really impressive details become apparent. Also, I'm sort of confused about the progression of Joe Grado models. Between the HP1/2/1i/2i, etc. Also, the distinctions between all of the other models, the 100, 125, 200, 225, 300, 325, and would love more info.




The "i" is a recent thing from Joe Grado afaiu - as in if you have an HP1 today you can send it to Joe and get it upgraded into an "i."

Regarding the rest:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/616052/full-grado-labs-history


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> haha, my bad...so Quebecois then?


 
   
  Oui mon ami!


----------



## scootsit

Interesting. I thought John came on the scene much later. And are the 100, 200, and 300 as well regarded as the original 125, 225, and 325?


----------



## obobskivich

scootsit said:


> Interesting. I thought John came on the scene much later. And are the 100, 200, and 300 as well regarded as the original 125, 225, and 325?




If memory serves the -00 series use the HP drivers, but so many of them were cannibalized for spares or to make custom headphones. The original SR-125 and SR-225 were in production for ages (up until 2009), the 125 has always been odd-duck, the 225 is a fine headphone.


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Okay, this is one that I never quite understand, is the HP-1/2/3 related to the HP-1000, it's not really addressed in that thread.
  EDIT: From wikipedia: The Joseph Grado Signature Products HP-1000 series headphones were limited to 1000 units produced. The HP-1000 series consisted of the HP-1 (with phase/polarity switches), HP-2, and HP-3. They came in two varieties of cable. The Joseph Grado Signature Ultra-Wide Bandwidth Reference Cable and the Signature Laboratory Standard. Please note that the older, non "improved" models in Grado's lineup (such as SR-60 and RS1) are not contained within this table because the improvements were not significant and they directly replaced the older models in the lineup.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Nah, I'll refer you here:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/635644/15-pm-day-limit-for-long-standing-member-with-no-issues


 
   
  Weird...


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





scootsit said:


> If I were you, Focker, I'd look for a deck just like Stacker's. The Technics are excellent direct drive decks, that were made for DJs. The result is that they are damn near indestructible. They also sold like crazy, so they pop up on craigslist for ~$200-$400 often. If you can find one of the high end Regas, they're great, easily on par or better than a good Thorens or Lynn, they're all just different. The Technics was not designed to be an audiophile deck, but it has been widely adopted by audiophiles. I recently found the 1600 on craigslist for $75. If I had the time to run out there, and $75 to burn, it's a steal. The lower end of the 2M line is getting great feedback, too. The Red and Blue (I forget which, but one of those is ~$100) are supposed to be great. Another cart I hear great things about is the AT 440, I think, it's a very inexpensive high-output moving coil. I switched to HOMC a year or two ago, and love it. Also, the Denon 110 is awesome for the money, about $140. To be honest, Shure makes great stuff for the price. The lowest model Shure, the M92E, is pretty nice. It used to be easily found for ~$25. I put it on a Lenco (rebadged as a Bogen-Presto), which was popular with radio stations, and it sounded pretty great. Not quite on par with some of the others here, or even the venerable V15, but it's certainly no slouch, and isn't that far from their top of the line, M97
> EDIT: In that ~$100 price range, the Sumiko Pearl sounds AMAZING!
> 
> Going vintage, if done right, can be a tremendous value. I've honestly not been so fond of the Pro-Ject decks I've seen/worked on, I'd take the Technics, or an older Lynn or Thorens any day. Not to say that they don't make good products, or aren't worth the money, I was just less impressed. I have seen some vintage decks that were pretty inexpensive which I found the be about on par with the newer Pro-Jects. I rebuilt a mid-80s Yamaha that was really nice. Also, the earlier Pioneer tables were great. There are tons of great decks out there, and if you find a great vintage one, you could get equivalent performance for a bit less.


 
   
  From what i've read, it's the other way around, the original 1972 Technics SL-1200 was ment to be an audiophile deck, but beeing as indestructible as it was, DJs everywhere started using it, from then on it became known  as a DJ turntable.
   
  The $100 Ortofon 2M Red is the cheaper of the 2M series.
   
  Unless i'm mistaking, the AT-440 mla is a moving magnet, not a moving coil.
   
  I bought my Technics SL-1200 MK2 brand new in the box three years ago for $635, and the built quality of this thing is just amazing, anyway, a few months ago i tought of selling it,and get a Rega RP3, when i got home and unboxed my new RP3 it felt very flimsy and not very confidence inspiring to say the least, but when i picked up my 1200 to make room for the RP3 , the difference in weight, and the feel of substance and quality was far from subtle.
   
  For my first listen,i used one of my favorite vinyl,Fleetwood Mac live from Cleaveland, the song was 'I'm so affraid' wich starts with Mick Fleetwood pounding is drums as hard as he can, but through the RP3 it felt like a toy drum, no sence of weight behind the hits, and when Lindsay Buckingham started to do is magic with is guitar, the sound was thin and almost shrill, then the phone rang, it was someone who had just seen the add i'd put up to sell my 1200, i panicked and told him i had just sold it, i reinstalled my 2M Black on my 1200 and when back to the store the next day for a refund.
   
  I know a lot of peoples have Regas RP3s and are very happy with it's sound signature, who knows, maybe it just didn't agree with the 2M Black, but one thing's for sure,  my 1200 isn't going anywhere soon.Still, as much as i like my 1200, i get as much satisfaction when i listen to a $1 LP on one of my beautyfull vintage Marantzs turntables.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





scootsit said:


> Okay, this is one that I never quite understand, is the HP-1/2/3 related to the HP-1000, it's not really addressed in that thread.
> EDIT: From wikipedia: The Joseph Grado Signature Products HP-1000 series headphones were limited to 1000 units produced. The HP-1000 series consisted of the HP-1 (with phase/polarity switches), HP-2, and HP-3. They came in two varieties of cable. The Joseph Grado Signature Ultra-Wide Bandwidth Reference Cable and the Signature Laboratory Standard. Please note that the older, non "improved" models in Grado's lineup (such as SR-60 and RS1) are not contained within this table because the improvements were not significant and they directly replaced the older models in the lineup.


 
   
  I'm not sure what your question is, but the HP1000 is composed of HP1/2/3 all three totalizing 1000, the most frequent is the HP2, followed by the HP1, (wich is also the most collectible one), and then the HP3 of wich less than 100 was made,mine are HP2s with the Joseph Grado signature cable.


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thank you for correcting my errors. I think the 1200 was among the first that proved a direct drive could sound that smooth and good. I would never trade my TD-160 for anything newer.
   
  I think of contemporary tables, the Regas are nice, I don't particularly care for their cartridges, though. I've heard their cartridges on other tables and been unimpressed. I've heard a Dynavector 10x5 (or whatever it is) on a Rega, and it sounded great. Rega arms can be tricky.
   
  Really, lots of companies have made nice decks. I have always found nearly everything Yamaha made to be underrated (from the 70s and even early 80s). I built a system for a friend, early 70s Sansui amp, Marantz (sort of, it was one of their lower end subsidiaries) speakers, and a Yamaha deck. It was not their top of the line, and was from the early 80s. It had a really nice, solid plinth made of a thick piece of MDF. The arm on it was really impressive for the original MSRP, and the platter was surprisingly heavy and nice. I just made a few tweaks, threw a cart on it, and gave the whole rig to him.
   
  Marantz tables are nice. The only table that has a great reputation that I am routinely disappointed by is Dual. I think Dual had a few great decks, and a lot of not-so-great ones, and I seem to always find the all plastic jobs.
   
  I currently also have a Sansui amp with a TT built in the top, it was their attempt to target a lower end audience. The amp is all Sansui and weighs a ton, the TT is by someone else, I forget who. The whole thing is impressively built. I started working on it a few years back and the string from the tuner fell off, and it was a nightmare, it weaves in and around the TT, I never did get it back on. One day, I'll finish it, just got distracted. It will make an awesome little bedroom setup. It's quad, too. But, it has a stereo switch.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





focker said:


> haha, my bad...so Quebecois then?


 
  You mean Canadien.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





scootsit said:


> Thank you for correcting my errors. I think the 1200 was among the first that proved a direct drive could sound that smooth and good. I would never trade my TD-160 for anything newer.
> 
> I think of contemporary tables, the Regas are nice, I don't particularly care for their cartridges, though. I've heard their cartridges on other tables and been unimpressed. I've heard a Dynavector 10x5 (or whatever it is) on a Rega, and it sounded great. Rega arms can be tricky.
> 
> ...


 
   
  A lot of peoples who are into vintage gear, want to own the TOTL of their brand of choice,and there's nothing wrong with that, In my case, i'm just happy owning low to mid tier vintage gear, plus, of the three recievers and one integreated amp that i own, my favorite for sound quality is my Marantz 2220B wich happens to be the least powerfull with only 20 watts per channel, these things a plentyfull, and you can get a nice one for about $125.Also, what's nice about vintage gear, is there will never be an improved model coming out in a year or two that's going to make your gear out of date,or even obsolete.
   
  I have had my 2220B for 5 years now, and i still think it's one of the best looking reciever ever built, beeing an entry level machine it has fewer buttons and knobs than the higher models, and makes for a cleaner,  less cluttered look.
   
  When i think of all the nice gear i've aquired over the years, and how little it costed me, i feel i got my money's worth, and that's always a good feeling 
   
  And last but not least, these old recievers often make for some nice headphone amps. 
   
  Enough rambling for tonight.


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Does the 2220B have the blue lights and the sideways slider tuner wheel? I LOVE the look of Marantz receivers! I've gone for Sansui stuff because it's cheap by comparison, but god, Marantz stuff is beautiful.
  (Googled it, and it does have the blue lights and the Marantz style tuner wheel)


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





scootsit said:


> Does the 2220B have the blue lights and the sideways slider tuner wheel? I LOVE the look of Marantz receivers! I've gone for Sansui stuff because it's cheap by comparison, but god, Marantz stuff is beautiful.
> (Googled it, and it does have the blue lights and the Marantz style tuner wheel)


 
   
  Actually my 2220B has more of a green hue,my newly aquired 2226B however has a gorgeous blue lighting and the Gyro tuner wheel.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I'm not sure what your question is, but the HP1000 is composed of HP1/2/3 all three totalizing 1000, the most frequent is the HP2, followed by the HP1, (wich is also the most collectible one), and then the HP3 of wich less than 100 was made,mine are HP2s with the Joseph Grado signature cable.


 
  This is my understanding:
  HP1/2/3 are the headphone models.
  HP1000 is the driver used. The drivers were outsourced, from Asia (Japan or Singapore), if I remember correctly.
  HP1 has polarity switches for studio use
  HP2 has no polarity switch
  HP3 used drivers that were not as well matched and therefore cost less.
  The SR100/200/300 were launched as less expensive, consumer, versions and were designed around a new driver that Grado would eventually manufacturer in house.
  Some of the early SR100/200/300 received the HP1000 drivers (as did some later SR325) instead of the new, Grado driver. No one knows why.
  Most likely they used HP1000 drivers that were not up to standard for the HP1/2/3. I don't see Grado throwing those away 
   
  SR125/22/5/325 launched in '93 are considered John's first 'phones, even though he was directly involved in making and/or designing the earlier headphones as well.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> SHHHH. Remain ignorant - you'll get him to post more pictures of his BEAUTIFUL SR-325 for educational purposes.


 
   

  i need to score some flats for these as that's how they came originally - but they sound so good with bowls....


----------



## parbaked

There is a pair of what looks to me like the "rare" chrome 325is on ebay (not mine of course).
  Personally, I am not a fan of the newer mushroom cups, which IMO are more heavy and not as pretty 
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-SR325is-Headphones-/230879995338?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item35c18525ca


----------



## Awgd8

parbaked said:


> There is a pair of what looks to me like the "rare" chrome 325is on ebay (not mine of course).
> Personally, I am not a fan of the newer mushroom cups, which IMO are more heavy and not as pretty
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-SR325is-Headphones-/230879995338?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item35c18525ca





I have been using the flat pad from day one I got my PS500s. It is a lot comfortable. I tested the original pad that came with it against the flat, and I did not hear any diffirence at all from the sound quality stand point.


----------



## Ren19

I have a question in mind and now i believe this is the place to ask it.
  I am currently trying to choose my headphones and i might take a Grado SRi. My question is:
   
  Is it worth it to go from 80i to 125i or 125i to 225i (I have 200$ budget wich is best for me.)? They seem very breakable headphones, are they durable? How is the bass?
   
  EDIT: I listen to classical (Piano solo, Orchestra), rock, very *little* of modern songs with bass.
   
  Thank you.


----------



## scootsit

parbaked said:


> There is a pair of what looks to me like the "rare" chrome 325is on ebay (not mine of course).
> Personally, I am not a fan of the newer mushroom cups, which IMO are more heavy and not as pretty
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-SR325is-Headphones-/230879995338?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item35c18525ca




iI sawthose, they're beautiful.


----------



## scootsit

ren19 said:


> I have a question in mind and now i believe this is the place to ask it.
> I am currently trying to choose my headphones and i might take a Grado SRi. My question is:
> 
> Is it worth it to go from 80i to 125i or 125i to 225i (I have 200$ budget wich is best for me.)? They seem very breakable headphones, are they durable? How is the bass?
> ...




if it were me, I'd probably get SR60s and use the rest to get some wood cups, and start moving.


----------



## Ren19

Quote: 





scootsit said:


> if it were me, I'd probably get SR60s and use the rest to get some wood cups, and start moving.


 
  There don't seem to be any of that on amazon, or anywhere. What are these for?


----------



## scootsit

ren19 said:


> scootsit said:
> 
> 
> > if it were me, I'd probably get SR60s and use the rest to get some wood cups, and start moving.
> ...




it should say moding... auto correct. Google Martin custom audio. Also, headphone lounge.


----------



## Ren19

I am now trying to decide what is best for audio quality for my music types.
   
  I'm trying to decide between the Grados SRi series or ATH-AD900.
   
  I listen to:
  -Classical (Mainly)
  -Rock
  -Will watch movies with them.
   
  Wich of them is best, regardless of the price.
   
  Thanks


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





ren19 said:


> I am now trying to decide what is best for audio quality for my music types.
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the Grados SRi series or ATH-AD900.
> 
> ...


 
  Idk if grado is the best choice for classical.


----------



## charliex

Originally Posted by *scootsit* 



 If it were me, I'd probably get SR60s and use the rest to get some wood cups, and start moving.
   
  Quote:


ren19 said:


> There don't seem to be any of that on amazon, or anywhere. What are these for?


 
   
  The SR series in order are: Sr60/SR80/SR125/SR225/SR325 (and likewise for the SRi series)
  The SR60's are phenomenal for their price point and best price to sound quality.
  If you like bass, go for the SR125.  I have all the SR series headphones and do prefer the SR125
  The SR325 are very bright.
  Good luck in your search.


----------



## Ren19

Quote: 





charliex said:


> The SR series in order are: Sr60/SR80/SR125/SR225/SR325 (and likewise for the SRi series)
> The SR60's are phenomenal for their price point and best price to sound quality.
> If you like bass, go for the SR125.  I have all the SR series headphones and do prefer the SR125
> The SR325 are very bright.
> Good luck in your search.


 
  Great thanks,
   
  I'm trying to decide if i should take the SR125i or the ATH-AD900
   
  Regardless of the price do you know wich headphone wins in terms of audio quality (I will use them for Classical/Rock/Movies)


----------



## scootsit

I love the 325, and would point you in that direction, yes it can be a little bright, but it is also extremely detailed. Confused yet? For classical, many love the AKG K701, the soundstage is supposed to be just massive so you can pick out each individual instrument. I suppose that means you have yet another thread to check out, but you really should look into the K701/K702/Q701 (all more or less the same headphone).


----------



## cel4145

Quote: 





ren19 said:


> Regardless of the price do you know wich headphone wins in terms of audio quality (I will use them for Classical/Rock/Movies)


 
   
  They are close enough in audio quality, yet different in sonic signature, such that only you can answer that question. 
   
  However, I would recommend getting the SR225i. The different ear pads on the SR225i do make a difference. The SR225i are considered by many to be the sweet spot in the Grado SR line.


----------



## scootsit

For acoustic music and rock, the Grado cannot be beat. If you listen to a lot of classical, the Grados may disappoint. I really would check out the AKGs, if I were you


----------



## Ren19

Quote: 





scootsit said:


> I love the 325, and would point you in that direction, yes it can be a little bright, but it is also extremely detailed. Confused yet? For classical, many love the AKG K701, the soundstage is supposed to be just massive so you can pick out each individual instrument. I suppose that means you have yet another thread to check out, but you really should look into the K701/K702/Q701 (all more or less the same headphone).


 
  I'm trying to stick with a 200$ budget and I've heard about those K701 and they seem to be the perfect headphones for me but it really go far over my budget. The pair i am going to buy will be my first ever audiophile equipment and i never even heard real quality too. Maybe if i really like my first pair ill go towards higher end like the k701.
   
  Sorry for my english


----------



## cel4145

Quote: 





ren19 said:


> I'm trying to stick with a 200$ budget and I've heard about those K701 and they seem to be the perfect headphones for me but it really go far over my budget. The pair i am going to buy will be my first ever audiophile equipment and i never even heard real quality too. Maybe if i really like my first pair ill go towards higher end like the k701.
> 
> Sorry for my english


 
  If these are your first audiophile headphones, you will enjoy the Grados. They are also easier to drive than the K701s. What are you planning to use as your source device for your headphones?


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





ren19 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Have you seen the K601? $199: http://www.amazon.com/AKG-Open-Back-Studio-Headphones-K601/dp/B000NDJRSU
   
  And by all accounts only very slightly behind the K701
   
  Also, you might look for used pairs (unless used headphones bother you) on head-fi, in the for sale section. The used price of the K701 tends to be well under $200.


----------



## Ren19

Quote: 





scootsit said:


> Have you seen the K601? $199: http://www.amazon.com/AKG-Open-Back-Studio-Headphones-K601/dp/B000NDJRSU
> 
> And by all accounts only very slightly behind the K701
> 
> Also, you might look for used pairs (unless used headphones bother you) on head-fi, in the for sale section. The used price of the K701 tends to be well under $200.


 
  Very helpful thank you, i'm checking that out right now. I feel close to my final decision.


----------



## charliex

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> If these are your first audiophile headphones, you will enjoy the Grados. They are also easier to drive than the K701s. What are you planning to use as your source device for your headphones?


 
   
  Ditto - also realize that if you decide to go the K701 route, be prepared to spend a fair bit extra ($150 to $200+) on a headphone amp required to drive them.  The Grado line really doesn't need a dedicated amp, they can be easily driven straight off an iPod.


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





charliex said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The 601 doesn't need an amp as much as the 701 though, right?


----------



## Ren19

Quote: 





charliex said:


> Ditto - also realize that if you decide to go the K701 route, be prepared to spend a fair bit extra ($150 to $200+) on a headphone amp required to drive them.  The Grado line really doesn't need a dedicated amp, they can be easily driven straight off an iPod.


 
  I've seen amps like the Fiio E11 going for about 50$, Are they gonna be as efficient as a 200$ amp?


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





ren19 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Efficient is probably the wrong word. In answer to your question, that would probably suffice just fine.
   
  They are high enough impedance that you just need a bit of a boost in voltage, so the E11 should be fine. With low impedance cans, they can be driven fine from portable sources, but they are generally not designed to drive low impedance loads. So, while the K701 supposedly improves drastically with amplification, really, so do Grados. The low impedance of Grados means that many sources lack sufficient to drive them properly. All of this, for your first set is rather trivial, but the long and the short of it is that most headphone amps will likely suffice. You may want to check in over at the AKG K601/701 and AKG fan threads, they may have even more/specific advice.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> This is my understanding:
> HP1/2/3 are the headphone models.
> HP1000 is the driver used. The drivers were outsourced, from Asia (Japan or Singapore), if I remember correctly.
> HP1 has polarity switches for studio use
> ...


 
   
  I don't know much about the SR100/200/300,but from what i understand the HP1/2/3 is just a way to differentiate the three HP1000 versions,you are correct when you state that the HP1 has the polarity switch, the HP2 has the same drivers as the HP1s but no polarity switch, and the HP3 drivers were less closely matched as for the rest your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You guys did a great job clearing it all up for me. I don't think I'm likely to have the funds to purchase an HP1/2/3, but I would sure love to hear a pair sometime.


----------



## Mi3zu

Is there any alternative to SR60/80/Allessandro MS1 in the 100$ price range? Especially for someone from Europe? They can be a bit hard to snatch for a decent price around here.


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





mi3zu said:


> Is there any alternative to SR60/80/Allessandro MS1 in the 100$ price range? Especially for someone from Europe? They can be a bit hard to snatch for a decent price around here.


 

 What do you mean by alternative? Other really nice headphones at the ~$100 price point? Yes. The Creative Aurvana Live! is really nice, my girlfriend loves those, they are basically made by Fostex and identical to an older Denon model. There is the AKG K240, a few lower end Sennheisers, the Fostex T50p, which is pretty great if you plan to do lots of mods, it is probably one of the most heavily moded cans around. What else? The Sony V6 is no slouch.
   
  All that said, if you really want Grados, you can generally find them reasonably priced on ebay with international shipping. As I understand it, Grado has international sellers, as well.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

New member joining in the Grado fan club  recently purchased and currently burning in a Grado RS1i. Love the sound and I agree its a fun set of cans. Love the way it renders Dashboard Confessional.


----------



## obobskivich

scootsit said:


> The 601 doesn't need an amp as much as the 701 though, right?




Neither really needs anything nutty, they're just somewhat insensitive. The K701 needs about twice as much power/ch as the RS-1 to put it into perspective. 

For classical (as broad as that is), I'd put the RS-1 above the K701, but the K701 above the SR-60 and maybe the SR-225. 




mi3zu said:


> Is there any alternative to SR60/80/Allessandro MS1 in the 100$ price range? Especially for someone from Europe? They can be a bit hard to snatch for a decent price around here.




I thought the MS1 was universally the same price world-wide, that's at least what people keep telling me. Have you contacted Alessandro about this? 



visceriouszero said:


> New member joining in the Grado fan club  recently purchased and currently burning in a Grado RS1i. Love the sound and I agree its a fun set of cans. Love the way it renders Dashboard Confessional.




Welcome!


----------



## obobskivich

Hey, question for the modders: I've read of the MDR-V6 headband being a drop-in for the Grado setup on cans like the SR-225. Is this correct or not?


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





scootsit said:


> You guys did a great job clearing it all up for me. I don't think I'm likely to have the funds to purchase an HP1/2/3, but I would sure love to hear a pair sometime.


 
   
  i agree that the asking price for the HP1000 are often astronomical, i really lucked out when i bought mine, it was obvious that the peoples selling them (i bought them at an audio store) didn't know how much these usually went for, and  to be honnest, neither did i, at the time i bought them, i had just started to get interested in Grados.
   
  I can't remember if i've told this story before, but it's a good one, so here it goes.
   
  I had gone to this audio store to buy a cartridge and a felt mat, when i saw the HP1000 in the glass showcase among the new Grados, i was immediiately impressed by their looks and built quality, so i ask the salesman what their story was, and he told me they were selling them as a favor for a good client of theirs, who wasn't using them much anymore
   
  While the guy was installing my cartridge, i asked if i could listen to them, so he set me up in a listening room, the CD player was a Rega Apollo, the integreated amp was also a Rega, i forget what the CD was, but it was a ballad by a female signer.When the music started, my jaw dopped, at that time i owned a pair of GS1000s, the HP1000 definately had a more neutral sound, a little less bass extension, but it had a very fast hitting bass, closer and ritcher sounding mids,and a sweeter sounding treble. the GS had a wider soundstage tough.
   
  Now i'm tinking to myself that if the price is resonable, i could use HP1000s for studio recorded Jazz, Blues, and female vocals, and keep using my GS1000, for New age, Celtic music, and my many concert DVDs.
   
  So, when the guy came back to see if i liked the headphones, i said yes and asked how much his client wanted for them, he said $350, so i told him that if he was willing to throw in new earpads we'd have a deal, he agreed,  i paid and left.When i got home i did a little research on my ''new'' headphones and saw a pair for sale on EBay for $2000, i immediately sent an e-mail to Grado to inquire a little more about them,They responded telling me i was one of the lucky owner of this 1000 pair limited edition.In all the comotion regarding the HP1000s,the day before, i'd forgotten to buy my felt mat, so i went back the next day to get it, and i informed the salesman of my findings on the HP1000, now it was his jaw that dropped.


----------



## unspool

I am so envious.


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That's nice. Have you "i"ed yours or are they stock?
 And which do you have, 1, 2, or 3?
  I have a pair of full magnums and am sufficiently happy to have pretty much 0 headphone envy of anyone (now, my interest in upgrades pertains mostly to my portable rig and sources), but I would love to hear the HP1000. There's something very personal about them, and how Joe Grado put so much of himself into them, that to a great degree was, for me, the appeal of the Magnum. Also, as someone who appreciates vintage audio gear, I have a very specific idea in my mind of what the HP1000 sounds like, and I'm really curious if I'm right. By all accounts they are a fantastic piece of machinery, and in my opinion are very nearly pieces of post-modern industrial art. There is something about the lines of the HP1/2 (never seen a 3), that just looks beautiful. The Grados all look similar, but something about the dimensions of the HP1/2 that is beautiful.
   
  I find most of my frustration these days trying to find a pair of closed cans that sound good, some might even say Grado-esque. I tried full sized cans, couldn't find it, so now I'm not IEMs, and I'm nearly happy, just not quite there. The KSC75 (after I modded the hell out of them) actually sounded close enough for me, and were cheap and portable, but they were uncomfortable and had 0 isolation. What do you guys use on the move?


----------



## unspool

I share your view of Joe Grado's creations and regard them as design classics. I saw one in the flesh for the first time recently, and it looked like it had been designed and crafted by a watchmaker (which Joe was). A beautiful example of form following function.


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





unspool said:


> I share your view of Joe Grado's creations and regard them as design classics. I saw one in the flesh for the first time recently, and it looked like it had been designed and crafted by a watchmaker (which Joe was). A beautiful example of form following function.


 

 I love the detailed pictures of the 325s, in particular the very first non-black one is gorgeous!!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





scootsit said:


> That's nice. Have you "i"ed yours or are they stock?
> And which do you have, 1, 2, or 3?
> I have a pair of full magnums and am sufficiently happy to have pretty much 0 headphone envy of anyone (now, my interest in upgrades pertains mostly to my portable rig and sources), but I would love to hear the HP1000. There's something very personal about them, and how Joe Grado put so much of himself into them, that to a great degree was, for me, the appeal of the Magnum. Also, as someone who appreciates vintage audio gear, I have a very specific idea in my mind of what the HP1000 sounds like, and I'm really curious if I'm right. By all accounts they are a fantastic piece of machinery, and in my opinion are very nearly pieces of post-modern industrial art. There is something about the lines of the HP1/2 (never seen a 3), that just looks beautiful. The Grados all look similar, but something about the dimensions of the HP1/2 that is beautiful.
> 
> I find most of my frustration these days trying to find a pair of closed cans that sound good, some might even say Grado-esque. I tried full sized cans, couldn't find it, so now I'm not IEMs, and I'm nearly happy, just not quite there. The KSC75 (after I modded the hell out of them) actually sounded close enough for me, and were cheap and portable, but they were uncomfortable and had 0 isolation. What do you guys use on the move?


 
   
  Mine are stock HP2s


----------



## unspool

How does the weight and comfort of the HP2 compare to the PS1000?


----------



## scootsit

The HP2 use flat pads, I find them to be extremely comfy. I've honestly never worn either the HP2 or PS1000, though.


----------



## unspool

I believe that stacker45 has both.


----------



## TwoTrack

My Grado 325is on location at a classical recording session:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/635864/grado-325is-on-location-at-a-classical-recording


----------



## Mr.Sneis

Quote: 





scootsit said:


> You guys did a great job clearing it all up for me. I don't think I'm likely to have the funds to purchase an HP1/2/3, but I would sure love to hear a pair sometime.


 
  It just occurred to me that I have yet to see an hp-3 up for sale at any time.  The headphones themselves do not say hp-2 or hp-3 from what I know only HP-1000 - and that is if the letters are intact.  Only indicator I can image is the box or maybe the cable; but IIRC there were HP-2 with standard cable.  HP-1 of course has the switches so they are easy to tell apart.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





mr.sneis said:


> It just occurred to me that I have yet to see an hp-3 up for sale at any time.  The headphones themselves do not say hp-2 or hp-3 from what I know only HP-1000 - and that is if the letters are intact.  Only indicator I can image is the box or maybe the cable; but IIRC there were HP-2 with standard cable.  HP-1 of course has the switches so they are easy to tell apart.


 
  The HP3 were marked under the pads with a Sharpie, like the RS and PS are today.
  However, being metal under the pads, these marking can rub off...
   
  Less than 50 HP3 were made.
  Grado only had mismatched drivers in the first batch of drivers. Later batches were matched to .05 db so they didn't need to make the HP3 after the first batch of drivers.
  Supposedly some later HP3 were rebadged HP2 as they had no mismatched drivers left, but still some demand or orders for HP3.


----------



## scootsit

They intentionally mismatched the drivers?


----------



## Mr.Sneis

I would doubt it, I think he meant they were not as close of a match as the more expensive offerings and binned to a lower tier.


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





mr.sneis said:


> I would doubt it, I think he meant they were not as close of a match as the more expensive offerings and binned to a lower tier.


 

 Was that the only difference? Lower price, poorer matching?


----------



## scootsit

I never heard back, Grado fans, what portables do you guys use? I find that Grados make great at-home-cans, but on the go, they can be a bit unweildy, and when I take the bus, my neighbors tend not to want to hear my music full blast. Has anyone found a closed IEM or portable with Grado-ish sound? I've heard good things bout the Ultrasones, but never heard a pair. My Sony V6s aren't terrible, but they still lack that Grado oomph. I've also been using some VSonic IEMs lately, that aren't bad, but again, still missing something. Anyone have any input?


----------



## Mr.Sneis

Quote: 





scootsit said:


> Was that the only difference? Lower price, poorer matching?


 
  There are many who believe this is what Grado still does today with some of its headphones...


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





scootsit said:


> They intentionally mismatched the drivers?


 
  What I meant to say is the first batch of drivers Grado received had a small number that weren't as closely matched as the required spec of .05 db.
  So they matched up the out of spec drivers, installed them in the same headphone body, and sold them as for less $ as HP3.
  The point is that less than 50 HP3 were made and many/most of those were made with drivers that were matched within .05 db anyway.
  Unless they were from that first batch it is, according to John, hard/impossible to distinguish HP2 from HP3


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





mr.sneis said:


> There are many who believe this is what Grado still does today with some of its headphones...


 
  That's what Grado says they do among other differences...


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





scootsit said:


> I never heard back, Grado fans, what portables do you guys use? I find that Grados make great at-home-cans, but on the go, they can be a bit unweildy, and when I take the bus, my neighbors tend not to want to hear my music full blast. Has anyone found a closed IEM or portable with Grado-ish sound? I've heard good things bout the Ultrasones, but never heard a pair. My Sony V6s aren't terrible, but they still lack that Grado oomph. I've also been using some VSonic IEMs lately, that aren't bad, but again, still missing something. Anyone have any input?


 
  I used to use V-MODA M-80s but I had an issue where they broke and I'm not sending them in a third time to get fixed (first two times were something else). Now I use cheap-o $20 sony IEMs.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





scootsit said:


> I never heard back, Grado fans, what portables do you guys use? I find that Grados make great at-home-cans, but on the go, they can be a bit unweildy, and when I take the bus, my neighbors tend not to want to hear my music full blast. Has anyone found a closed IEM or portable with Grado-ish sound? I've heard good things bout the Ultrasones, but never heard a pair. My Sony V6s aren't terrible, but they still lack that Grado oomph. I've also been using some VSonic IEMs lately, that aren't bad, but again, still missing something. Anyone have any input?


 
  Look into the Grado IEMs.


----------



## scootsit

parbaked said:


> scootsit said:
> 
> 
> > I never heard back, Grado fans, what portables do you guys use? I find that Grados make great at-home-cans, but on the go, they can be a bit unweildy, and when I take the bus, my neighbors tend not to want to hear my music full blast. Has anyone found a closed IEM or portable with Grado-ish sound? I've heard good things bout the Ultrasones, but never heard a pair. My Sony V6s aren't terrible, but they still lack that Grado oomph. I've also been using some VSonic IEMs lately, that aren't bad, but again, still missing something. Anyone have any input?
> ...




Do you like them? others have said they were disappointed with them


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





scootsit said:


> Do you like them? others have said they were disappointed with them


 
  I don't like IEMs but the entry iGi are voiced to sound like Grados.
  Some perceive the build quality and packaging as cheap, but its just Grado.
  If your criteria is what sounds like a Grado, that is the place to start.
  I don't think the criteria of the 'disapoointed' was to sound most like a Grado.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

scootsit said:


> Do you like them? others have said they were disappointed with them




I have the Grado GR10 and I like them. They're nothing compared ro my 334s but they're solid.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





unspool said:


> I believe that stacker45 has both.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





unspool said:


> How does the weight and comfort of the HP2 compare to the PS1000?


 
   
  Yes i do have both and, i consider myself extremly lucky to have basically stumble on the HP1000s, and also, to have the means to own the PS1000.
   
  Regarding for the comfort issue, as far as i'm concern, i find the HP1000s more comfortable,they're a bit lighter and since they're all aluminium the weight is more evenly spread than the wood/aluminium  PS1000s, the lighter part of the headphones is closest to your ears and the heavy part sits farther away,it's fine if i hold my head straight, but if i lean my head back i have to do it very slowly so that they don't slip off, keep in mind i have a small head, so for someone with an average head, this might not be an issue.For me, the GS1000s are the most comfortable Grado i own, followed by my SR80is.


----------



## xiujk71

was interested in gettung the grado sr60i but are they good with electronic music?


----------



## unspool

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Yes i do have both and, i consider myself extremly lucky to have basically stumble on the HP1000s, and also, to have the means to own the PS1000.
> 
> Regarding for the comfort issue, as far as i'm concern, i find the HP1000s more comfortable,they're a bit lighter and since they're all aluminium the weight is more evenly spread than the wood/aluminium  PS1000s, the lighter part of the headphones is closest to your ears and the heavy part sits farther away,it's fine if i hold my head straight, but if i lean my head back i have to do it very slowly so that they don't slip off, keep in mind i have a small head, so for someone with an average head, this might not be an issue.For me, the GS1000s are the most comfortable Grado i own, followed by my SR80is.


 
   
  The GS1000i is the most comfortable Grado I've worn. Its combination of jumbo pads that surround the ear rather than press against it and lightweight earcups, make it seemingly disappear. The PS1000 is the next most comfortable Grado I've tried, but as you say, its weight distribution makes it unwieldy. Definitely not recommended for vigorous headbanging.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





unspool said:


> The GS1000i is the most comfortable Grado I've worn. Its combination of jumbo pads that surround the ear rather than press against it and lightweight earcups, make it seemingly disappear. The PS1000 is the next most comfortable Grado I've tried, but as you say, its weight distribution makes it unwieldy. Definitely not recommended for vigorous headbanging.


 
  For the cost conscious, I use G-Cush with woodied 325is.  Gets me a long way towards GS1K.


----------



## dgilz

unspool said:


> The GS1000i is the most comfortable Grado I've worn. Its combination of jumbo pads that surround the ear rather than press against it and lightweight earcups, make it seemingly disappear. The PS1000 is the next most comfortable Grado I've tried, but as you say, its weight distribution makes it unwieldy. Definitely not recommended for vigorous headbanging.




Non headbanging with PS1000 it is strictly forbiden : you can hurt someone in front you...
PS1000 gest much much more comfortable with the ony manta headband on ( http://turbulentlabs.com/grado-onyx-manta/ )


----------



## obobskivich

scootsit said:


> I never heard back, Grado fans, what portables do you guys use? I find that Grados make great at-home-cans, but on the go, they can be a bit unweildy, and when I take the bus, my neighbors tend not to want to hear my music full blast. Has anyone found a closed IEM or portable with Grado-ish sound? I've heard good things bout the Ultrasones, but never heard a pair. My Sony V6s aren't terrible, but they still lack that Grado oomph. I've also been using some VSonic IEMs lately, that aren't bad, but again, still missing something. Anyone have any input?




I have some Denon IEMs that I like, but the voicing isn't the same as my RS-1. I also don't think they're made anymore.  The Koss closed headphones are *sort of* similar too, like the DJ100 and R/80. But not tons of isolation. The quest for a closed Grado-replacements is a long-standing one, and I think the easiest answer is that you won't find a straight-across replacement. Just something that is also good, but different.

As far as Ultrasone - I've only seriously spent time with their open cans, and can tell you their voicing and coloration is distinct.


----------



## SurfWax

Will be getting a used RS1i in 2 months, need an amp and DAC. My 09' MBA usb port is very noisy, can notice that up with my SR80i's.
   
  I have read many posts stating the Asgard pairs very nicely with Grado's. My question is, could I get away with a cmoyBB v.2.03? I would be buying a used Asgard, but also looking to save as much as possible. Anybody tried both? Is the Asgard that much of an upgrade over the cmoyBB? [cmoyBB would be customized for low-impedance cans]
   
  For the DAC, I was leaning towards the ODAC until I found the thread for the UD100 ($50). Suppose to be pretty much the same for many. Within the UD100 thread appeared the Hifimediy Sabre USB DAC ($45), which accepts 24/96, which the UD100 cannot, also sounding the same to many.
   
  In a perfect world, the Hifimediy and cmoyBB together would be enough for the RS1i's.
   
  So, a used Asgard - $150-200 I assume?
 New cmoyBB - $60-80
 Used HRT II - $100 maybe?
  New UD100 - $50
 New Hifimediy - $45
  
  Thanks for any help guys


----------



## talisman42

Quote: 





dgilz said:


> Non headbanging with PS1000 it is strictly forbiden : you can hurt someone in front you...
> PS1000 gest much much more comfortable with the ony manta headband on ( http://turbulentlabs.com/grado-onyx-manta/ )


 
   
  I'm gonna check if they can woodie by sr325is in the future.


----------



## zeinharis

Quote: 





surfwax said:


> Will be getting a used RS1i in 2 months, need an amp and DAC. My 09' MBA usb port is very noisy, can notice that up with my SR80i's.
> 
> I have read many posts stating the Asgard pairs very nicely with Grado's. My question is, could I get away with a cmoyBB v.2.03? I would be buying a used Asgard, but also looking to save as much as possible. Anybody tried both? Is the Asgard that much of an upgrade over the cmoyBB? [cmoyBB would be customized for low-impedance cans]
> 
> ...


 
   
  Fiio E17 perhaps?. Asgard + RS1i = Dang!! a new whole level, haven't heard the ODAC but it's well regarded though


----------



## SurfWax

I guess I'm too wordy lol, the only real debate would be the Asgard vs cmoyBB.

 The UD100 has been measured and is on par with the ODAC, who's whole niche is that is measurement-based. So I'll prob get the Hifimediy since it takes 24/96 too.
   
  Would prefer these DACs over the E17 due to the D/A chip used in them, Sabre's.
   
  I guess for $200ish, I could get an Asgard and the DAC I've mentioned.
   
  But right now, there's a used E17 on the for-sale forum for $110, which looks mighty fine now too, which would be an all-in-one unit as well. For that price, the only comparison would be the cmoyBB and UD100/Hifimediy.


----------



## zeinharis

Asgard vs cmoyBB? i'd prefer the Asgard if you use it mainly for home setup. The RS1i is pretty easy to drive, but still it loves current to get it's full potential in which Asgard can provide it, and not only Asgard can deliver the power, but it also have a pretty good synergy with the RS1i (if you can get a good source such as the Dacport LX)


----------



## SurfWax

Thanks, I know Grado's love current and the Asgard would provide more than enough and could power many other types of cans, but I don't see myself buying another pair after the RS1i for a verrrrrry long time, years and years.
   
  It's for home-use, I don't see myself taking RS1's on my commute being driven by my iPhone 4. Just not worth it, I'm happy with my Klipsch S4's outside. I used to take my SR80s everywhere but of course they leak all noise and I always had to have my volume high to eliminate outside noise, which I don't do anymore.

 Damn head-fi, there's just too many options for amp and DAC!


----------



## zeinharis

I guess it's time to say "sorry for your wallet" again


----------



## obobskivich

surfwax said:


> Will be getting a used RS1i in 2 months, need an amp and DAC. My 09' MBA usb port is very noisy, can notice that up with my SR80i's.
> 
> I have read many posts stating the Asgard pairs very nicely with Grado's. My question is, could I get away with a cmoyBB v.2.03? I would be buying a used Asgard, but also looking to save as much as possible. Anybody tried both? Is the Asgard that much of an upgrade over the cmoyBB? [cmoyBB would be customized for low-impedance cans]
> 
> ...




Musical Fidelity V-CAN-II and a decent USB or S/PDIF source to feed it. V-LINK and V-DAC is kind of expensive as a stack. 




surfwax said:


> Thanks, I know Grado's love current and the Asgard would provide more than enough and could power many other types of cans, but I don't see myself buying another pair after the RS1i for a verrrrrry long time, years and years.




You cannot arbitrarily have "current" - the RS-1 are less sensitive than most Grado cans, but Grados by and large are very sensitive and don't need "high current" (it never cases to amaze how all speakers, headphones, etc at some point will be claimed to "love current" arbitrarily); the amount of power you need to completely and fully drive the RS-1 is very minuscule, and there isn't a lot of improvement going from "basic" to "fancy" amplification. 

I think the RS-1 are a good choice though - they hit the trifecta of good headphone design imho:

- Good sounding
- Good comfort
- They do it plugged into anything

Honestly any of the FiiO offerings will give you more than enough to blow them apart a few times over, you don't gain quality by having an amplifier that can kill them more times. The reason I like the Musical Fidelity is that it has a very low noise floor, and plays nice with more sensitive and lower Z cans than the Grados. It also runs fairly cool, looks half decent, and doesn't cost a fortune. It checks all of the boxes of a good amplifier. Sorry I can't offer more input on the DAC part - I use a desktop PC and a CD player, so we're likely talking completely different languages. 

Finally, I've heard good things about tubes (Jason from Schiit has flat out said that their tube amp is a no-go with Grados though), like the Little Dot amps, or the MapleTree amps, but it isn't anything I've tried out myself. I liked the GS-1000 from tubed McIntosh gear, but not enough to justify the price of said McIntosh gear (in other words, I'd buy that there's something to "tubes and Grados" but I don't think you need to buy a $10,000 pre-amplifier to get that effect).


----------



## SurfWax

Thanks, have always read tubes and Grado's go hand in hand, but thats too expensive. I'd rather wait until the future and save up then get a nice tube amp.
   
  The more I think about it, the more I lean towards the E17 or the ibasso D7. Convenient all in one pieces that can be charged through USB, do 24/96 as well. Less clutter on my desk than having a separate DAC and amp, all being charged different ways.
   
  Cannot stop thinking about the Asgard though! It's just so damn sexy and has gotten great reviews for Grado's.


----------



## obobskivich

surfwax said:


> Thanks, have always read tubes and Grado's go hand in hand, but thats too expensive. I'd rather wait until the future and save up then get a nice tube amp.
> 
> The more I think about it, the more I lean towards the E17 or the ibasso D7. Convenient all in one pieces that can be charged through USB, do 24/96 as well. Less clutter on my desk than having a separate DAC and amp, all being charged different ways.
> 
> Cannot stop thinking about the Asgard though! It's just so damn sexy and has gotten great reviews for Grado's.




What do you mean "charged" - I thought you said you didn't need a portable setup...

And the Little Dot amps aren't terribly expensive; honestly neither is the OTC Woo.


----------



## scootsit

obobskivich said:


> surfwax said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, have always read tubes and Grado's go hand in hand, but thats too expensive. I'd rather wait until the future and save up then get a nice tube amp.
> ...





is diy an option? Millet mosfet max is amazing with my grados. The torpedo should be even better


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> You cannot arbitrarily have "current" - the RS-1 are less sensitive than most Grado cans, but Grados by and large are very sensitive and don't need "high current" (it never cases to amaze how all speakers, headphones, etc at some point will be claimed to "love current" arbitrarily); the amount of power you need to completely and fully drive the RS-1 is very minuscule, and there isn't a lot of improvement going from "basic" to "fancy" amplification.


 
  This is an interesting article on headphone impedance that I found useful to understand matching amps with headphones.
  http://www.head-fi.org/a/headphone-impedance
   
  It may explain why some amps (those with low output impedance) are preferred with Grados.


----------



## cel4145

Quote: 





surfwax said:


> Thanks, have always read tubes and Grado's go hand in hand, but thats too expensive. I'd rather wait until the future and save up then get a nice tube amp.
> 
> The more I think about it, the more I lean towards the E17 or the ibasso D7. Convenient all in one pieces that can be charged through USB, do 24/96 as well. Less clutter on my desk than having a separate DAC and amp, all being charged different ways.
> 
> Cannot stop thinking about the Asgard though! It's just so damn sexy and has gotten great reviews for Grado's.


 
   
  Like Obob suggested, look into the Little Dot I+. Really nice sound. I prefer it to my E17 and the heaphone out on my Xonar STX sound card with my SR225i phones.


----------



## SurfWax

obobskivich said:


> What do you mean "charged" - I thought you said you didn't need a portable setup...
> And the Little Dot amps aren't terribly expensive; honestly neither is the OTC Woo.




I dont need a portable set up, its just easier having an all in one device that gets charged through USB than having separate DACs and amps that need a DC outlet as well as USB.


----------



## SurfWax

scootsit said:


> is diy an option? Millet mosfet max is amazing with my grados. The torpedo should be even better




Thanks but DIY is not. Don't have the right tools or the know-how


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





surfwax said:


> I dont need a portable set up, its just easier having an all in one device that gets charged through USB than having separate DACs and amps that need a DC outlet as well as USB.


 
  Audioengine D1 will do that and it has an optical in for use away from your pc


----------



## streetdragon

*lazy to read the last 5000+ or so posts* are alessandros still considered as grados since they are practically made by the same company?


----------



## SurfWax

Screw it, if I can get an Asgard for around $160, I'll get it. The price difference is something I could very easily blow in one night on booze and "trees". Atleast this way, it's something I'll have again the next day! I have a misc. amount to spend soon and this way, I'll get more value out of it.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Audioengine D1 will do that and it has an optical in for use away from your pc


 
   
  Love my D1...I use it exactly that way, too - as a stand alone DAC. The little built in headamp is all you need for Grados. Sounds great!


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





focker said:


> Love my D1...I use it exactly that way, too - as a stand alone DAC. The little built in headamp is all you need for Grados. Sounds great!


 
  what do you use for a source? i hooked mine up to my dvd once and it was great for movies.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> what do you use for a source? i hooked mine up to my dvd once and it was great for movies.


 
   
  Glad you asked! I use it primarily with my Apple Airport Express, and then I use the (free) remote app on my iPhone as the controller. This little rig is hugely inexpensive and it has been absolutely flawless. A huge improvement over the squeezebox duet I had been using previously. 99% of my music is in Apple Lossless, so I stream them over the network using the AEX and the D1. I've also had a lot of fun changing my Oppo to stereo output, and then connecting the optical cable from the Oppo into the D1. So I could not agree more about movie sound....it was stellar, and that was even just with some dialogue driven film I watched at the time. 
   
  I wish Audio Engine wouldn't market this strictly as a USB dac/amp for the computer, cause as we've both experienced, the thing is a fantastic stand alone. I have a little Belkin power strip that has two USB adapters on it, so I basically just plug this thing in like I would anything else. It really couldn't be more satisfying if it tried...great little product.


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





focker said:


> Glad you asked! I use it primarily with my Apple Airport Express, and then I use the (free) remote app on my iPhone as the controller. This little rig is hugely inexpensive and it has been absolutely flawless. A huge improvement over the squeezebox duet I had been using previously. 99% of my music is in Apple Lossless, so I stream them over the network using the AEX and the D1. I've also had a lot of fun changing my Oppo to stereo output, and then connecting the optical cable from the Oppo into the D1. So I could not agree more about movie sound....it was stellar, and that was even just with some dialogue driven film I watched at the time.
> 
> I wish Audio Engine wouldn't market this strictly as a USB dac/amp for the computer, cause as we've both experienced, the thing is a fantastic stand alone. I have a little Belkin power strip that has two USB adapters on it, so I basically just plug this thing in like I would anything else. It really couldn't be more satisfying if it tried...great little product.


 
  I finally decided to get an Audio Engine D1 to pair with my PS500S.   Is it possible to add another TUBE Amp (Little dot I+) for the D1 in the future, although, the D1 already have an Amp?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> I finally decided to get an Audio Engine D1 to pair with my PS500S.   Is it possible to add another TUBE Amp (Little dot I+) for the D1 in the future, although, the D1 already have an Amp?


 
   
  Yep, sure is. That's exactly how I use mine. I have RCA splitters on the back of my D1....the signal goes right to both Little Dot amp and my tube buffer (and then to the Meier amp). I only use the D1 amp when I take it to the other room and use it with the Oppo.


----------



## Awgd8

focker said:


> Yep, sure is. That's exactly how I use mine. I have RCA splitters on the back of my D1....the signal goes right to both Little Dot amp and my tube buffer (and then to the Meier amp). I only use the D1 amp when I take it to the other room and use it with the Oppo.





Great! Little dot tube amp will be my next upgrade, but let 's see if the D1 is sufficient for my taste...


----------



## obobskivich

parbaked said:


> This is an interesting article on headphone impedance that I found useful to understand matching amps with headphones.
> http://www.head-fi.org/a/headphone-impedance
> 
> It may explain why some amps (those with low output impedance) are preferred with Grados.




No, it doesn't explain that at all.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Great! Little dot tube amp will be my next upgrade, but let 's see if the D1 is sufficient for my taste...


 
   
  You might be surprised...the little amp in the D1 did plenty good with my SR80s, 325s, and 500s. I have upgraded the tubes in my LD amp, though, and I like the little bit of tubyness that's added to the sound. I enjoy having a small collection of less expensive amps to play around with. If I'm listening critically, the LD will usually get the call with my Grados. You'll like having both available to you, I bet   
   
  I'll also say that LD has phenomenal customer service. Nothing against the Chinese, but I'll typically prefer buying either American, German, or British. But this is one company where they really go out of their way to deliver a nice product and make sure you're well taken care of. Once you play around with it a bit, I'd really encourage you to find some better tubes for it. You dont' have to break the bank...there are some nice options at the <$50 price point. My Telefunken/AEGs were like $35 and I like them quite a lot.


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





focker said:


> You might be surprised...the little amp in the D1 did plenty good with my SR80s, 325s, and 500s. I have upgraded the tubes in my LD amp, though, and I like the little bit of tubyness that's added to the sound. I enjoy having a small collection of less expensive amps to play around with. If I'm listening critically, the LD will usually get the call with my Grados. You'll like having both available to you, I bet
> 
> I'll also say that LD has phenomenal customer service. Nothing against the Chinese, but I'll typically prefer buying either American, German, or British. But this is one company where they really go out of their way to deliver a nice product and make sure you're well taken care of. Once you play around with it a bit, I'd really encourage you to find some better tubes for it. You dont' have to break the bank...there are some nice options at the <$50 price point. My Telefunken/AEGs were like $35 and I like them quite a lot.


 
  It took me a month to decide which DAC/Amp to get.  I almost bought the FIIO E17 , but I was hesitant to mail the unit back to China if it breaks within the 1 year warranty.  My budget is $200 or less and the Audio Engine D1 with USA service center support  and a 3 year warranty (Parts $ labor) is hard to pass.... 
  Thanks again for the info Focker.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> It took me a month to decide which DAC/Amp to get.  I almost bought the FIIO E17 , but I was hesitant to mail the unit back to China if it breaks within the 1 year warranty.  My budget is $200 or less and the Audio Engine D1 with USA service center support  and a 3 year warranty (Parts $ labor) is hard to pass....
> Thanks again for the info Focker.


 
   
  Anytime...let us know how you like it if you pick one up! Audio Engine has great customer service...I have a pair of their little A2 active speakers and of course the D1. One of my favorite audio companies.


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





focker said:


> Anytime...let us know how you like it if you pick one up! Audio Engine has great customer service...I have a pair of their little A2 active speakers and of course the D1. One of my favorite audio companies.


 
  It will be shipped to me next week.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> It will be shipped to me next week.


 
   
  Nice! You won't regret it.


----------



## Henkali

I just got my very first Grados, or actually I didn't yet buy them but got them from local dealer to try at home over weekend. In the shop I have listened SR325is few times and waiting that they'll get the SR225i that I wanted. Even though I liked 325, I wanted to try SR225i not only that they were almost 100€ cheaper but because I have read that they are liked quite much. And happy that I did wait, because I like the sound of these (still only about 5-6 hours, so not burned in) but because these are lighter than 325, these are way more comfortable for me. But as said, I have time to try this whole weekend and if I find something negative, I won't buy these.
   
  I have AKG K240 MKII with Beyer DT770 pads. I like them as well, but I heard disturbing sound when moving my head with eyeglasses on. Now there is no such noise with Grados. Let's see 
   
   
  edit:
  Now as I've listened few hours using Grados, I don't think really like those AKG's that much. Just plugged them on and tried to listen some good old fashioned Finnish Rock (Hanoi Rocks – A Day Late a Dollar Short ) but it felt as there were not only curtain but carpet between... Well, it's still burn in time for Grados and I've took beer or two, so things may change...


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





henkali said:


> I just got my very first Grados, or actually I didn't yet buy them but got them from local dealer to try at home over weekend. In the shop I have listened SR325is few times and waiting that they'll get the SR225i that I wanted. Even though I liked 325, I wanted to try SR225i not only that they were almost 100€ cheaper but because I have read that they are liked quite much. And happy that I did wait, because I like the sound of these (still only about 5-6 hours, so not burned in) but because these are lighter than 325, these are way more comfortable for me. But as said, I have time to try this whole weekend and if I find something negative, I won't buy these.
> 
> I have AKG K240 MKII with Beyer DT770 pads. I like them as well, but I heard disturbing sound when moving my head with eyeglasses on. Now there is no such noise with Grados. Let's see


 
  Congratulations. The 225i are very nice and certainly more comfortable than the 325is! Enjoy!


----------



## Awgd8

focker said:


> Nice! You won't regret it.





Unfortunately, I wont be getting it next week. My Audio Engine D1 arrived today! Talking about the fastest shipping experience in my life! 

I ordered it through Bestbuy online (Magnolia)last night at around 7:30pm 11/15 and it arrived here the next day at noon 11/16 . I only paid $2 for the expidited shipping. 

I had to get it from best buy since I had an old gift certificate from them so I paid the tax for $9, but it is not bad! I will try it tonight. 

What is the best optical cable to buy from D1 to iMac desktop? The desktop has optical connection , but it has a 3.5mm size....


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Unfortunately, I wont be getting it next week. My Audio Engine D1 arrived today! Talking about the fastest shipping experience in my life!
> I ordered it through Bestbuy online (Magnolia)last night at around 7:30pm 11/15 and it arrived here the next day at noon 11/16 . I only paid $2 for the expidited shipping.
> I had to get it from best buy since I had an old gift certificate from them so I paid the tax for $9, but it is not bad! I will try it tonight.
> What is the best optical cable to buy from D1 to iMac desktop? The desktop has optical connection , but it has a 3.5mm size....


 
   
  wow, that's awesome! 
   
  As for cables, I usually find the cheapest one that fits my needs and then buy the one right above that one in price lol. So hopefully others will chime in on better options. The  majority of my cables are from Bluejeanscable.com, but my last opticals came from Amazon....I think both were Amazon's own store brand (re-badged)


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Unfortunately, I wont be getting it next week. My Audio Engine D1 arrived today! Talking about the fastest shipping experience in my life!
> I ordered it through Bestbuy online (Magnolia)last night at around 7:30pm 11/15 and it arrived here the next day at noon 11/16 . I only paid $2 for the expidited shipping.
> I had to get it from best buy since I had an old gift certificate from them so I paid the tax for $9, but it is not bad! I will try it tonight.
> What is the best optical cable to buy from D1 to iMac desktop? The desktop has optical connection , but it has a 3.5mm size....


 
  I would use the usb cable that comes with the D1. It's good and free.
  I prefer USB to the optical option from my Mac and use the optical only when connecting to a CD or DVD or TV.
  Plus you need to use the USB cable anyway to power the D1, so why use another cable?


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> I would use the usb cable that comes with the D1. It's good and free.
> I prefer USB to the optical option from my Mac and use the optical only when connecting to a CD or DVD or TV.
> Plus you need to use the USB cable anyway to power the D1, so why use another cable?


 
  I would like to see the difference with USB 96KS/s vs   Optical 192KS/s .   We all know these are  just  specs and our ears would not be able to tell the difference.


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





focker said:


> wow, that's awesome!
> 
> As for cables, I usually find the cheapest one that fits my needs and then buy the one right above that one in price lol. So hopefully others will chime in on better options. The  majority of my cables are from Bluejeanscable.com, but my last opticals came from Amazon....I think both were Amazon's own store brand (re-badged)


 
   
 My impression with the D1 seems to have a better separation and better soundstage. The iMac is not bad at all if I were to compare both.  My later model 2009 iMac still has bass punch, good mids and higs, but it is a bit congested over all.  
  
 So far , I am very happy with the Audio Engine D1 using the provided USB cable. It frees up the congested sound of my iMac.  The built in amp of the D1 is enough for me so far.  I would say the Audio Engine D1 is a great match for the PS500s.  For the money ($169) and peace of mind (3 year warranty) it is a great buy!  
  
 Focker, thanks again for recommending the Audio Engine D1.  Is it true there is a burn in period with the D1 too?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> My impression with the D1 seems to have a better separation and better soundstage. The iMac is not bad at all if I were to compare both.  My later model 2009 iMac still has bass punch, good mids and higs, but it is a bit congested over all.
> 
> So far , I am very happy with the Audio Engine D1 using the provided USB cable. It frees up the congested sound of my iMac.  The built in amp of the D1 is enough for me so far.  I would say the Audio Engine D1 is a great match for the PS500s.  For the money ($169) and peace of mind (3 year warranty) it is a great buy!
> 
> Focker, thanks again for recommending the Audio Engine D1.  Is it true there is a burn in period with the D1 too?


 
   
   
  I have to give Parbaked the props for the suggestion since he brought it up...I just tend to jump on board when I see someone mentioning it lol. It's one of my favorite little pieces of gear and further proof that you can get some very satisfying performances without spending much at all. As for break-in, I honestly put that thing through its paces and  used it in so many configurations when I first got it that there wasn't any way I could have even noticed it. I used it with my Dell laptop, out from the Oppo, out from the AEX, with my tube buffer, without the tube buffer, etc, etc. I didn't really give it a chance to settle down and compare the same configuration over time, if that makes sense. I had a $700 tube dac just prior to picking up this one, and I honestly felt the D1 had an edge in some areas and was its equal in others. That's a big reason why I promote it so much, cause I honestly didn't miss the tube DAC (TDAC from Tube Audio Design) at all. I've had the D1 for nearly a year and I have zero interest in upgrading it. It's not my "backup" dac or an "extra" piece, either....it's my primary dac. I really can't say enough about it. (That much is obvious lol.)
   
  You'll get a lot of use out of that little thing!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> I have to give Parbaked the props for the suggestion since he brought it up...I just tend to jump on board when I see someone mentioning it lol. It's one of my favorite little pieces of gear and further proof that you can get some very satisfying performances without spending much at all. As for break-in, I honestly put that thing through its paces and  used it in so many configurations when I first got it that there wasn't any way I could have even noticed it. I used it with my Dell laptop, out from the Oppo, out from the AEX, with my tube buffer, without the tube buffer, etc, etc. I didn't really give it a chance to settle down and compare the same configuration over time, if that makes sense. I had a $700 tube dac just prior to picking up this one, and I honestly felt the D1 had an edge in some areas and was its equal in others. That's a big reason why I promote it so much, cause I honestly didn't miss the tube DAC (TDAC from Tube Audio Design) at all. I've had the D1 for nearly a year and I have zero interest in upgrading it. It's not my "backup" dac or an "extra" piece, either....it's my primary dac. I really can't say enough about it. (That much is obvious lol.)
> 
> You'll get a lot of use out of that little thing!


 
   
  I'm not surprised that you don't miss your tube DAC, your PS500s, are tube sounding on their own.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I'm not surprised that you don't miss your tube DAC, your PS500s, are tube sounding on their own.


 
   
  You know, that's probably why I am just as happy with the 500s plugged into a simple headphone Jack or out of my Meier amp as I am with the LD amp. I love the LD, and with the 325s it was a magical combo...but I dont feel I NEED to use it with the 500s as much as the 80s and the 325s. 
   
  BTW, Martin said he shipped my gimbals and rodblocks today....I've been joking around with a couple head-fi buds saying that my GS1ks look like C3PO after those little guys took him apart in Empire Strikes Back....hoping I don't put the head on backwards!


----------



## talisman42

Quote: 





focker said:


> BTW, Martin said he shipped my gimbals and rodblocks today....I've been joking around with a couple head-fi buds saying that my GS1ks look like C3PO after those little guys took him apart in Empire Strikes Back....hoping I don't put the head on backwards!


 
   
  lol! - classic scene


----------



## Awgd8

Audio Engine D1 + PS500s =  AWESOME!  Clean crisp tube-like sound signature!  Without the D1, the sound source is about 8 rows back, now it is perfectly in between...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
   
   
  I just can`t help posting her pic!


----------



## Focker

Wow, that looks better than the pics on the AudioEngine website! lol
   
   
  talisman: definitely! When I had my GS1ks apart I just started laughing at how it looked...had mental images of chewbacca walking through the door and freaking out that his grados were all disassembled...lol  (Yes, I really am 40 years old...I promise!)


----------



## kchapdaily

hey guys,
   
  does anyone know if its possible to buy the grado gimbals and headbands separately? i want to build my own set of grados with wooden cups, leather headband, and symphones drivers from turbulent labs, so all id need in addition to these parts would be the gimbals, the headband, earpads, and a cable. i could buy a used set of sr60i's to use as donors, but id prefer not to ruin a perfectly good set of cans if i don't have to.
   
  this is just something i though would be an enjoyable project. has anyone done something like this?


----------



## Awgd8

Focker:    LOL!


----------



## Awgd8

Nice vocal, guitar and violin combo....  This is why I love Grado!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2eSkKXoOd0


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Nice vocal, guitar and violin combo....  This is why I love Grado!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Wow, like a smoother version of Arnel Pineda....very nice! 
   
   
  kchapdaily: You may want to contact Grado directly and ask them if they'd consider selling you the parts you need. If you want something nicer than that, many of us have sent money to Martin Custom Audio and Headphone Lounge. I'm sure others will have more ideas.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> You know, that's probably why I am just as happy with the 500s plugged into a simple headphone Jack or out of my Meier amp as I am with the LD amp. I love the LD, and with the 325s it was a magical combo...but I dont feel I NEED to use it with the 500s as much as the 80s and the 325s.
> 
> BTW, Martin said he shipped my gimbals and rodblocks today....I've been joking around with a couple head-fi buds saying that my GS1ks look like C3PO after those little guys took him apart in Empire Strikes Back....hoping I don't put the head on backwards!


 
   
  I just posted in the (Battle of the flagships) thread on this very subject, you know my toughts on system synergy, but if you go and read it, feel free to let me know how you what you think about my rambling.


----------



## kchapdaily

Quote: 





focker said:


> kchapdaily: You may want to contact Grado directly and ask them if they'd consider selling you the parts you need. If you want something nicer than that, many of us have sent money to Martin Custom Audio and Headphone Lounge. I'm sure others will have more ideas.


 
  good call, i just send grado an email. this would be the easiest solution for sure


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





focker said:


> I have to give Parbaked the props for the suggestion since he brought it up...
> 
> You'll get a lot of use out of that little thing!


 
  I'm just saying...it's a good piece of kit.
  Thanks for the props!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> I'm just saying...it's a good piece of kit.
> Thanks for the props!


 
  I have absolutely no stake in the company, and obviously what anyone else buys or doesn't buy has no bearing on me, but I LOVE the fact that you suggested it. I'm a firm believer that when a low cost products performs exceptionally well, others need to know about it. I know in my particular situation, when I bought this I felt like I was taking a chance. I had my eye on some higher priced DACs, but a guy I know from another website happened to write a pro review on this thing. If I hadn't read that review, I seriously doubt I would have given this thing a chance. So by you, or me, or whoever mentioning this little thing when the opportunity presents, hopefully we're helping them save some money that they can use to buy some more Grados! lol  I was able to keep about $500 in my pocket when I chose the D1. That's how much the other item I was really wanting cost. That's almost the entire cost of a pair of PS500s!  
   
   
  Stacker: 'going to check it out now!
   
   
  kchapdaily: Don't be surprised if they get back to you over the weekend....they have excellent customer service!


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





focker said:


> I'm a firm believer that when a low cost products performs exceptionally well, others need to know about it.


 
  HRT products also fit this bill!
  The iStreamer, MusicStreamer and Headstreamer all perform beyond expectations and have very clever technology imbedded, specifically how they usurp the host interfaces to perform functions like volume.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> HRT products also fit this bill!
> The iStreamer, MusicStreamer and Headstreamer all perform beyond expectations and have very clever technology imbedded, specifically how they usurp the host interfaces to perform functions like volume.


 
   
  Thanks, just added their website to my list!  Looking at their products, I've seen those show up in a lot of pics here on head-fi, but I never knew the name of the company....looks like they're based in the USA, as well...nice


----------



## cel4145

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> HRT products also fit this bill!
> The iStreamer, MusicStreamer and Headstreamer all perform beyond expectations and have very clever technology imbedded, specifically how they usurp the host interfaces to perform functions like volume.


 
   
  And also the ODAC. Seems like audio is getting to the point where there won't be any reason to spend a fortune on a DAC any more.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> And also the ODAC. Seems like audio is getting to the point where there won't be any reason to spend a fortune on a DAC any more.


 
   
  Amen to that! Competition is a beautiful thing!
   
  This product from HRT is fascinating to me....I want to read more about this: http://highresolutiontechnologies.com/hdmi-streamer


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





focker said:


> Thanks, just added their website to my list!  Looking at their products, I've seen those show up in a lot of pics here on head-fi, but I never knew the name of the company....looks like they're based in the USA, as well...nice


 
  HRT products are all made in Southern California USA!!
  The owner/engineer, Kevin Halverson is very smart and answers all emails himself.
  If they promoted better, put their electronics in a nicer case and charged more $ HRT would get a lot more respect/attention.
  They're products deserve consideration.


----------



## Awgd8

Thanks to you guys for recommending the D1 audio engine. Anyone use theirs for iMac optical connection ? Does the D1 has a standard optical or mini plug? I am confused which cable to use from D1 to iMac. iMac has an optical connection built in to a 3.5mm connection and goes to D1 optical. What specific cable type I need to pick? I am just curious to hear the difference betweeen optical vs usb from the D1. I normally listen to Apple lossless format via iTunes.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Thanks to you guys for recommending the D1 audio engine. Anyone use theirs for iMac optical connection ? Does the D1 has a standard optical or mini plug? I am confused which cable to use from D1 to iMac. iMac has an optical connection built in to a 3.5mm connection and goes to D1 optical. What specific cable type I need to pick? I am just curious to hear the difference betweeen optical vs usb from the D1. I normally listen to Apple lossless format via iTunes.


 
   
  You need one of these little guys: http://www.amazon.com/Optical-Toslink-Fiber-Plated-Digital/dp/B001VJ680U/ref=pd_sim_e_3/178-4353013-2300047


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Thanks to you guys for recommending the D1 audio engine. Anyone use theirs for iMac optical connection ? Does the D1 has a standard optical or mini plug? I am confused which cable to use from D1 to iMac. iMac has an optical connection built in to a 3.5mm connection and goes to D1 optical. What specific cable type I need to pick? I am just curious to hear the difference betweeen optical vs usb from the D1. I normally listen to Apple lossless format via iTunes.


 
  you need either a 3.5 to optcal adapter AND an optical cable 
   

   
  OR a 3.5 to optical cable
   

   
  On the back of your D1 you will find a female optical connector. It has a cover on it which you must remove.
  You also have to take the little plastic cover off the plug of whatever optical cable you procure
   
   
   

   
   
   
  google is your friend...search '3.5 to optical' to find lots of choices


----------



## Awgd8

Thanks a lot Focker and Parbaked!


The reason I asked here is that the term is a bit confusing. It says Toslink, mini optical plug, etc..


----------



## fenderf4i

I just added a new accessory to my PS500's...a Rega RP3! I'm in love. It's my first foray into vinyl, and it's just something else.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





fenderf4i said:


> I just added a new accessory to my PS500's...a Rega RP3! I'm in love. It's my first foray into vinyl, and it's just something else.


 
   
  I'm glad you're enjoying your new RP3, i tought about buying one myself, but after comparing it to my Technics SL-1200 MK2/Ortofon 2M Black, i found i prefered the sound signature of the Technics.
   
  You didn't say what cartridge you have on your RP3, altough it looks like Rega's own ELYS, anyway, enjoy your new TT, long live vinyls.


----------



## Collapsar123

I'm real a noob, and I need help guys. I'm going to get the Grado PS500 as my 1st full size headphone. i'm worried about my source, it's the cowon j3, i see it's max impedance output is 16, the impedance on the PS500 is 32. does that mean my J3 will only run them half ways? I had the copper pros (they only lasted  me 7 months) and they sounded good out of my J3, considering they had an impedance of 32 (same as the PS500) just wondering if the PS500 will sound good out of my J3 also? :/


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





collapsar123 said:


> I'm real a noob, and I need help guys. I'm going to get the Grado PS500 as my 1st full size headphone. i'm worried about my source, it's the cowon j3, i see it's max impedance output is 16, the impedance on the PS500 is 32. does that mean my J3 will only run them half ways? I had the copper pros (they only lasted  me 7 months) and they sounded good out of my J3, considering they had an impedance of 32 (same as the PS500) just wondering if the PS500 will sound good out of my J3 also? :/


 
  I don't speak the tech language, but I"m pretty sure the spec is that it puts out 29mW per channel into a 16ohm load. So with a 32ohm headphone like the 500s, it will spec out a bit less, but still give you plenty of volume and sound fine.


----------



## obobskivich

awgd8 said:


> I would like to see the difference with USB 96KS/s vs   Optical 192KS/s .   We all know these are  just  specs and our ears would not be able to tell the difference.




Just to put it out there, what is the actual sample rate of the music you're listening to? That's what you want to set the DtoA to - resampling will never improve the quailty, so unless you have a lot of mixed media (e.g tons of 24/96 and equally tons of 16/44.1) I'd lock to whatever your music is. 




awgd8 said:


> Audio Engine D1 + PS500s =  AWESOME!  Clean crisp tube-like sound signature!  Without the D1, the sound source is about 8 rows back, now it is perfectly in between...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome picture! You need to get woodies now - just so we can have some awesome pictures of them! 



kchapdaily said:


> hey guys,
> 
> does anyone know if its possible to buy the grado gimbals and headbands separately? i want to build my own set of grados with wooden cups, leather headband, and symphones drivers from turbulent labs, so all id need in addition to these parts would be the gimbals, the headband, earpads, and a cable. i could buy a used set of sr60i's to use as donors, but id prefer not to ruin a perfectly good set of cans if i don't have to.
> 
> this is just something i though would be an enjoyable project. has anyone done something like this?




Yes and no - the pads are easily found from TTVJ (and you can get the Sennheiser HD 414 pads if you want something alternate), the headbands and gimbals I think can be bought as aftermarket parts from Headphone Lounge, Martin, etc. I have heard about Grado sending the plastic gimbals out on request as replacement parts for users in need, but I don't know about the entire headband assembly. I think the SR-60 route is probably the easiest bet, unless you can find something used or search for spares in the FS section. 



cel4145 said:


> Seems like audio is getting to the point where there won't be any reason to spend a fortune on a DAC any more.




Aye. Anyone else been watching Pro-Ject's DAC lineup recently? I'm liking the S-FL quite a lot. 



parbaked said:


> you need either a 3.5 to optcal adapter AND an optical cable




It's called Mini-TOSlink formally, if that helps in hunting down the cable you need (e.g. if you're calling Monoprice or BJC or similar). +1. 



collapsar123 said:


> I'm real a noob, and I need help guys. I'm going to get the Grado PS500 as my 1st full size headphone. i'm worried about my source, it's the cowon j3, i see it's max impedance
> output is 16, the impedance on the PS500 is 32. does that mean my J3 will only run them half ways? I had the copper pros (they only lasted  me 7 months) and they sounded good out of my J3, considering they had an impedance of 32 (same as the PS500) just wondering if the PS500 will sound good out of my J3 also? :/




No, the impedance doesn't mean that. It will work fine.


----------



## scootsit

Is the output impedance really 16z on that device? That would really surprise me, given the following Cowon has on here.
  Now that I reread that, it's the mW rating at 16z, isn't it?


----------



## obobskivich

scootsit said:


> Is the output impedance really 16z on that device? That would really surprise me, given the following Cowon has on here.
> Now that I reread that, it's the mW rating at 16z, isn't it?




16R isn't really that high. There is a lot of woowoo thrown around about output impedance. That said, I wouldn't be surprised if that's another spec too, given that we are talking about a mobile device.


----------



## Awgd8

Ops! Double post.


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Just to put it out there, what is the actual sample rate of the music you're listening to? That's what you want to set the DtoA to - resampling will never improve the quailty, so unless you have a lot of mixed media (e.g tons of 24/96 and equally tons of 16/44.1) I'd lock to whatever your music is.





> *I am just copying all my CD to iTUNES using the apple lossless format.  `Seem like mostly 44.1  showing on iTunes Sample Rate and mostly 500 to 1000kbps bit rate.   *





> Awesome picture! You need to get woodies now - just so we can have some awesome pictures of them!





> *Thanks! Your wish is my command!  I had an Rs1i for less than a day.  =)    Here are the pics I took the night before I sent her back and replaced by the PS500S.    *





>





> *Complete RS1i album can be found here.  http://www.head-fi.org/g/a/704865/grado-rs1i/*





> It's called Mini-TOSlink formally, if that helps in hunting down the cable you need (e.g. if you're calling Monoprice or BJC or similar). +1.
> No, the impedance doesn't mean that. It will work fine.


 
*I just ordered :*
[size=1.7em] *                          C2G 40231 SonicWave Glass Toslink  .5 meter with a C2G 40017 Velocity Right angle adapter Toslink to Mini plug.*[/size] *... Thanks! *


----------



## thehumantornado

very nice photos obobskivich


----------



## Awgd8

I few hours ago, I was bored and was searching for a cheap Apple app and came across with the Bitperfect app which cost $9.99.  It integrates with the Itunes and when I tried it, BAM!  my PS500s instantly turned into the SR325is intimate sound profile (Brighter) but smoother and more bass.  I totally lose the PS500s wider soundstage.  I can go back and forth by disabling the Bitperfect on /off  button integrated to the iMac upper screen corner icons.   I am still auditioning it and see if I'll ask for refund or not...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  It is like having 2 Grado headphones with a push of a button...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The only bug so far is if I need to listen to YOUTUBE, I need to turn off and on the D1 Amp.   So every time I go back and forth from Youtube to Itunes , I need to reset or turn off and on the DAC/AMP.  (By just pushing the white LED acts as on/off button for D1).  If I don`t do this procedure, the Itunes sound comes out from my headphone, and when I listen to Youtube, the sound comes out from the Imac speaker.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  For just listening to iTunes alone,  I do not have to do the procedure above.  I could just turn the software (Bitperfect on and off) and the sound changes, but I need to hit the play button again on the Itunes.


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> I few hours ago, I was bored and was searching for a cheap Apple app and came across with the Bitperfect app which cost $9.99.  It integrates with the Itunes and when I tried it, BAM!  my PS500s instantly turned into the SR325is intimate sound profile (Brighter) but smoother and more bass.  I totally lose the PS500s wider soundstage.  I can go back and forth by disabling the Bitperfect on /off  button integrated to the iMac upper screen corner icons.   I am still auditioning it and see if I'll ask for refund or not...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 There's a bitperfect iphone app? I have an android, so I'm pretty ignorant here, but I figured you'd need to at a minimum jailbreak to get that kind of customizability.


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





scootsit said:


> There's a bitperfect iphone app? I have an android, so I'm pretty ignorant here, but I figured you'd need to at a minimum jailbreak to get that kind of customizability.


 
  I think it only works for computer based Apple.  (iMac, Macbook..)
   
  Here is the link.
   
  https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/bitperfect/id455545700?mt=12


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Ohhh, Sorry, PC user, I didn't realize there were apps for Macs now. My bad, thanks for the info. I have heard of that before, it's supposed to work incredibly well.


----------



## dgilz

For MacOSX the choice of audio software is rather large : 
- Audirvana (works in bitperfect, integrates in itunes and allows to add FLAC to an itunes playlists), 
- Amarra (completely over priced), 
- Decibel (needs some further improvement : last time I tried it the audio signal experienced some cuts now and then whatever the USB plug/cable I was using)
- Bitperfect (I haven't tried this one, available only in the app store)

A review on 6moons : http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/players/1.html


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





dgilz said:


> For MacOSX the choice of audio software is rather large :
> - Audirvana (works in bitperfect, integrates in itunes and allows to add FLAC to an itunes playlists),
> - Amarra (completely over priced),
> - Decibel (needs some further improvement : last time I tried it the audio signal experienced some cuts now and then whatever the USB plug/cable I was using)
> ...


 

 I've heard that the soundcard in Macs is pretty good, far better than most in PCs, with a bit less jitter. Regardless, in my experience, a cheap DAC (UD100, if you want to DIY, a skeletonDAC or grubDAC, all under $50, or even the Behringer UCA 202 or 222, which are ~$25) can really make things sound better. The use of numerous linear regulators eliminates the noise inherent in pc power supplies. Just a tip, and really, the most substantial upgrade I've made to my system yet (aside from Magnumifying my cans); source and transducer upgrades always seem to make the greatest difference.


----------



## obobskivich

awd - that RS-1 pic is gorgeous! So is the stand. 

CD audio will be 16/44.1 - so I'd set output to 16/44.1 unless you also need to support DVD or videogame audio (not that the computer won't resample for that).


----------



## Vikingatheart

So guys, the day has come. I officially miss my Grados, and kind of regret getting rid of them. The only thing that still gets to me is their comfort, which is why I haven't picked up another pair yet. I love my HE-300s for that, but I miss that forward sound that makes Rock oh-so tasty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I think I will end up getting another pair at some point, but for now I don't have the money.


----------



## gee money

Quote: 





dgilz said:


> For MacOSX the choice of audio software is rather large :
> - Audirvana (works in bitperfect, integrates in itunes and allows to add FLAC to an itunes playlists),
> - Amarra (completely over priced),
> - Decibel (needs some further improvement : last time I tried it the audio signal experienced some cuts now and then whatever the USB plug/cable I was using)
> ...


 
   
  I use XLD as an encoder for my mac to create ALAC files. Works like a charm. 

 http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/23430/x-lossless-decoder
   
  The only downside is that XLD is less forgiving with cds that have scratches/wear and tear on them. iTunes doesn't have that problem but I believe you do get a better, more accurate rip with XLD. 
   
  Also for you mac users, try adjusting your mini settings in Applications>Utilities>Audio MIDI Setup. You can change the Audio output for headphones or speakers or anything connected to the audio out from 44.1hz to 96hz. Also from 16 to 24 bit. Give this a try to see what you guys think. As with everything else related to audio, YMMV.
   
  In terms of grados, I own the 225i and couldn't be happier. I also own the 80i but they don't get that much use. Did the tape mod on both and it does help just enough to add a small but noticeable leap in bass for my taste. I also own the ATH PRO500. The older version, not the MK series out now. I know most people gravitate towards the PRO 700's but the 500's aren't that bad. 
   
  One day I'd like to get the higher end models like the PS500 but it's just not in the budget right now.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





vikingatheart said:


> So guys, the day has come. I officially miss my Grados, and kind of regret getting rid of them. The only thing that still gets to me is their comfort, which is why I haven't picked up another pair yet. I love my HE-300s for that, but I miss that forward sound that makes Rock oh-so tasty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Toll ya'.
   
  Actually, I didn't tell you.
   
  This is a pre-welcome back.


----------



## Awgd8

scootsit said:


> I've heard that the soundcard in Macs is pretty good, far better than most in PCs, with a bit less jitter. Regardless, in my experience, a cheap DAC (UD100, if you want to DIY, a skeletonDAC or grubDAC, all under $50, or even the Behringer UCA 202 or 222, which are ~$25) can really make things sound better. The use of numerous linear regulators eliminates the noise inherent in pc power supplies. Just a tip, and really, the most substantial upgrade I've made to my system yet (aside from Magnumifying my cans); source and transducer upgrades always seem to make the greatest difference.





True, I find the iMac sounds better , specially using the preamp/equalizer built into the iTunes.
Then a good DAC/Amp fine tune it better.


----------



## Awgd8

obobskivich said:


> awd - that RS-1 pic is gorgeous! So is the stand.
> CD audio will be 16/44.1 - so I'd set output to 16/44.1 unless you also need to support DVD or videogame audio (not that the computer won't resample for that).





Thanks!  I am still waiting for the Glass toslink cable and I will compare the two. (USB vs optical)


----------



## Awgd8

gee money said:


> I use XLD as an encoder for my mac to create ALAC files. Works like a charm.
> 
> http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/23430/x-lossless-decoder
> 
> ...





Thanks for the tip. i will check the midi setting tonight. . The PS500s is the jack of all music Genre...


----------



## Mkvy

People with grado ps 500 listen to their music collection :more than look for other headphones, am I right.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





mkvy said:


> People with grado ps 500 listen to their music collection :more than look for other headphones, am I right.


 
   
  Well, I can certainly say I listen to my music with the PS500s more than I have ever listened to music before!


----------



## Awgd8

I finally got and setup the Toslink " SonicWave Glass"  cable and I can only say, it is clear as a transparent glass....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  But, it takes  Superman`s hearing ability to hear a big difference between the USB and Optical connection.  So far the cymbal is a lot clearer and more pronounced...


----------



## fenderf4i

Quote: 





focker said:


> Well, I can certainly say I listen to my music with the PS500s more than I have ever listened to music before!


 
   
  Me too! I have no interest in looking for other headphones.


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





mkvy said:


> People with grado ps 500 listen to their music collection :more than look for other headphones, am I right.


 
  I did not know there are other headphones out there?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Seriously,  for home use,  the PS500s is enough.  It can handle almost all Genre of music.


----------



## Climber

Been listening to my new HE-400s the last couple days. Great headphones but my god do they suck when it comes to plain ol' rock n' roll. I will NEVER give up my Grados. In fact I'm ready to upgrade. Anyone have some spare RS1s they want to let go of cheap?


----------



## lugnut

I have a pair of Martin Custom FWJ #8 with Magnum V4 that like and also have the he-400 that I like. I have to disagree that the he-400 sucks with rock ! However, we all hear things differently.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

at home listening to Daft Punk to pass the time till evening.
   
  its kind of a coincidence that the song "High Fidelity" is playing while a pair of Grado SR80i's are perched on top...


----------



## Focker

Hey guys...
   
  Got the Martin Custom Audio gimbals and rodblocks installed on the GS1ks. Pics don't really do them justice since they have similar styling to the stock ones, but they are very nice. These are clearly fabricated with tremendous precision, and the work is very impressive. I will order the new headband from Headphone Lounge here shortly, and at that point they'll be all spiffy and beautiful. Well, they already are that....but perhaps just a bit more comfortable. Well...they already are comfortable...screw it, you guys know what I mean. 
   
  I know some people will ask if the Martin stuff is worth the money. It just depends on your preferences, of course, but if you're like me and you have no problem paying for quality, even if it's not something you NEED, then yeah, they're worth it. I love the mini-screw assembly on the rodblocks that make it very easy to switch out and secure the headband, as well as keep the rods more secure within the blocks. That was getting a bit annoying to me cause with the stock stuff the cups would twist around like a teacup ride at the carnival, which would make a mess of the cables. That problem has been solved. 
   
  Anyway, here's a quick pic...I'll take a better one once the headband is swapped out with the new one.


----------



## Awgd8

focker said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> Got the Martin Custom Audio gimbals and rodblocks installed on the GS1ks. Pics don't really do them justice since they have similar styling to the stock ones, but they are very nice. These are clearly fabricated with tremendous precision, and the work is very impressive. I will order the new headband from Headphone Lounge here shortly, and at that point they'll be all spiffy and beautiful. Well, they already are that....but perhaps just a bit more comfortable. Well...they already are comfortable...screw it, you guys know what I mean.
> 
> ...





I can take a quick pictures of your Grados for free. Just ship it over here.

Don't worry, I will send the cushion back.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> I can take a quick pictures of your Grados for free. Just ship it over here.
> Don't worry, I will send the cushion back.


 
   
   
  LOL


----------



## asmoday

Very nice Focker!!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





asmoday said:


> Very nice Focker!!


 
   
  Thanks man!


----------



## obobskivich

focker said:


> LOL







asmoday said:


> Very nice Focker!!




+1 to both.


----------



## Henkali

One song, and with nice smile on her face she gave me back my phones and told me that "Yes darling, they are nice". That's it? About a month I read reviews and listened both SR225 and SR325 several times before buying SR225 and I'm very happy with these cans. Obviously, my wife is more happy of the fact I don't read reviews that much anymore than she is with sound of headphones  Well, cans are for me anyway, so better this way.


----------



## Biscuitz

Hey guys, I just recently acquired a Wood Magnum V4 build. I was hoping to get some input from other Magnum V4 owners about this issue:
   
  Sibilance. Okay, so I own the SR60i with L-Cush, and I love 'em. I even sold my SR225i's a while back in favor of the SR60i because the SR60i has much more realistic and tamed sibilance than the SR225i had. So, my first listen to the Magnum V4's was a shock. The sibilance on these is _really_ really sharp. A/Bing my SR60i and the Magnums, the SR60i are far more pleasing simply because of this one issue. However, the bass and mids of the Magnum V4's are clearly better than the SR60i, but it doesn't matter in the long run when the sibilance is so glaring that you can't enjoy the bass and mids.

 Anyone else have this issue with their Magnum V4's? Maybe I just got a bad pair of drivers =/


----------



## Rav

Never noticed any glaring sibilance with mine.  What wood are they made from?


----------



## talisman42

Looks nice, Focker!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





talisman42 said:


> Looks nice, Focker!


 
   
  Thanks! I have to admit I'm pretty happy with Martin's design. I'm not even sure I will upgrade the headband since the GS1ks come with the nicer leather one,and quite frankly the headphones look damn near perfect as is. Had a GREAT experience watching Expendables 2 with them last night....


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





rav said:


> Never noticed any glaring sibilance with mine.  What wood are they made from?


 
  http://turbulentlabs.com/classic-vibro/

 Honduran Mahogany. The sibilance is pretty bad.


----------



## devouringone3

It's definitely not normal, let Rhydon have a look at it.
   
  The Magnum v4 drivers are well behaved, they should be smoother (/less sibilant) than most Grado's.
   
  I don't think it would be caused by the Turbulent Labs cups. The two companies have a collaboration going on and they are aware of each other's product which should go pretty well together.


----------



## cel4145

Could be upgrade frenzy time. MidWest Pro Sound and Lighting has 20% off everything (promo code TWENTYOFF), and according to someone in the head-fi deals thread, it works on Grados.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> Could be upgrade frenzy time. MidWest Pro Sound and Lighting has 20% off everything (promo code TWENTYOFF), and according to someone in the head-fi deals thread, it works on Grados.


 
  I think that offer ended last night.....


----------



## cel4145

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> I think that offer ended last night.....


 
   
  You are right. I didn't look at the date. But they still have it listed on their front page in the rotating ads.


----------



## Cakensaur

Hi fellow Grado Addicts.
  Has anyone used the LD MK IV with any Grado's? (or any easier to drive 'phones in general)
   
  i find my 225's so addictive for metal/rock... i like them for a lot of EDM as well.
  stuff like cosmic gate... goes really well


----------



## obobskivich

cakensaur said:


> Hi fellow Grado Addicts.
> Has anyone used the LD MK IV with any Grado's? (or any easier to drive 'phones in general)
> 
> i find my 225's so addictive for metal/rock... i like them for a lot of EDM as well.
> stuff like cosmic gate... goes really well




I think Focker uses an LD with his Grados.

I can agree with the EDM bit on Grados irregardless though - I tend to listen to a lot of that on the RS-1, and enjoyed it on the 225 when I had them.


----------



## flaming_june

Would balancing the RS1s have any real benefit to them?  I'm thinking about recabling mine, wondering if balancing is a worthwhile option.


----------



## obobskivich

flaming_june said:


> Would balancing the RS1s have any real benefit to them?  I'm thinking about recabling mine, wondering if balancing is a worthwhile option.




I'm guessing not, based on what I remember of the topic from years ago. They don't need more voltage.


----------



## flaming_june

Yeah I remember people talking about it ways back.  Thanks.


----------



## AK7579

First post!

Got my first pair of Grados this past weekend! SR125i's, they are the most amazing headphones I have ever used. I then stumbled onto this amazing place, it's been a great week so far!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





ak7579 said:


> First post!
> Got my first pair of Grados this past weekend! SR125i's, they are the most amazing headphones I have ever used. I then stumbled onto this amazing place, it's been a great week so far!


 
   
  Welcome to Head-Fi, glad to see you're enjoying your 125s, Grados tend to be very addictive if you like their sound signature.
   
  Happy listening


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





ak7579 said:


> First post!
> Got my first pair of Grados this past weekend! SR125i's, they are the most amazing headphones I have ever used. I then stumbled onto this amazing place, it's been a great week so far!


 
   
  Great choice! You'll get many, many hours of enjoyment out of those. Glad to have you in our thread!


----------



## Posam

I'm going to try and find some ELO CDs over my winter break, I'm tired of having to youtube them. Any suggestions besides Out of the Blue, Eldorado, and their first album?


----------



## Jupiterknight

You will for certain also need to get "New World Record" and Face the Music" maybe also get "On The Third Day " with the three you already mentioned. Forget about anything released after "Out of the Blue".. It's all going downhill from there


----------



## VisceriousZERO

ak7579 said:


> First post!
> Got my first pair of Grados this past weekend! SR125i's, they are the most amazing headphones I have ever used. I then stumbled onto this amazing place, it's been a great week so far!




Congrats! And in advance, sorry for your wallet 

Hope you have a good amp to power those! Grados become something else after powering them with an Amp  I enjoy my Grado RS1i with The Continental V2 atm 

Also, I'm looking for a PS1000, anyone know a Grado dealer in the LA area? XD


----------



## Henkali

I have had my SR225i for a few weeks now and so far I couldn't be happier. As said earlier, I only listened SR325is before trying these ones, and I have previously tested old SR80 and newer SR125i.
  I hope that I never get so curious that I go and try wooden models...


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





henkali said:


> I have had my SR225i for a few weeks now and so far I couldn't be happier. As said earlier, I only listened SR325is before trying these ones, and I have previously tested old SR80 and newer SR125i.
> I hope that I never get so curious that I go and try wooden models...


 
   
  One of the biggest reasons why I love grados is because they are just like Magnepan speakers in that even the lowest speaker/headphone in the line gives you a taste of what makes the more expensive models so great. As you go up the line you get more of a great thing, just with more refinement, etc. Although the 500s and the GS1ks are my favorite Grados, the 80s will always be the reason why I fell in love with the sound.


----------



## scootsit

Hey!
  Wasn't someone in this thread recently considering picking up a deck and setting up an analog rig? What happened with that?


----------



## obobskivich

scootsit said:


> Hey!
> Wasn't someone in this thread recently considering picking up a deck and setting up an analog rig? What happened with that?




Probably lots of people. 

I mentioned wanting to dig out my TT, I got it out of the box, and realized it was bigger than I remembered it being, so back in the box it went.  I also wish I had a reason to use my AKAI, as it is decidedly the most dapper looking audio component I've ever seen, but I'm always reminded that it plays TAPES and nothing else.


----------



## scootsit

It wasn't you, I want to say Sluker?
   
  Everyone has a piece or two of system bling. That component you really don't use but love. My folks had this gorgeous Teac tape deck that I am in love with for purely aesthetic reasons. That said, it will be a cold day in hell before I buy a car without a tape deck, how else can I tape my LPs.


----------



## scootsit

Wow, that sounded very stand-off-ish. I am of course interested in your turntable stories, this was more a pages long discussion...
  So, your deck, do tell...


----------



## obobskivich

No I didn't view it as stand-offish at all. 

Regarding my deck, let's see if I can find a picture...


----------



## scootsit

Ooh, analog porn...


----------



## obobskivich

scootsit said:


> Ooh, analog porn...




I might have to go take new pictures, but here:




And these are not my images:



That aluminum faceplate is probably 1/4-1/2" thick, the knobs are very heavy, and the rest of the cabinet is all wood (not a veneer on plastic, not wood sides, but truly an entirely wood cabinet). Made in Japan, mid to late 1970s, weighs more than modern AVRs - it's as much an audio component as it is a piece of art. But it only plays TAPES!  It also is a magnet for fingerprints on the faceplate.


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 See, now I feel like a moron. You meant tape deck, here I thought you meant turntable...
   
  That is very similar to the Teac that I will someday steal from my parents. It sits in a cabinet, I'm 90% sure it's not even hooked up to their receiver.
   
  Anyway, the Teac I've been ogling since I was wee is very similar looking, but has sort of brass colored accents, it's really beautiful. It probably needs a belt, but who cares!
  I don't think I even realized Akai was that old, just looked on wiki, 1929, who knew?
   
  Yeah, I use pretty much exclusively vintage gear and it's all got nice thick faceplates. Even the not-so-vintage realistic (radio shack brand) STA-11 has about an 1/4" thick face. I'm confused about the back. Most of those cabinets were made out of hardwood through the 70s, but were four panels, not a hollowed out solid block of wood. I'd love to see some pics of that.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


>





> But it only plays TAPES!


 
  Not so! In record mode those meters will be fluttering! It's a POWER METER! 
  You may even be able to monitor recording through the headphone jack and you got a headamp.


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You could, but why would you? Chances are, it's monitoring off of a preamp that has a headphone out, which is likely much better than the one on the tape deck. It's also likely not amped, but just has a couple of resistors on it.


----------



## thelostMIDrange

any of you fellers tried the grado IEM gr8?  Does it have the presentation style of grado on ears without the upper mid 'color' ?  The frequency graph suggests it still has some of that extra activity in that range but overall it seems to measure well.....or any other iem's that a grado fan would enjoy?


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





scootsit said:


> You could, but why would you? Chances are, it's monitoring off of a preamp that has a headphone out, which is likely much better than the one on the tape deck. It's also likely not amped, but just has a couple of resistors on it.


 
  1. If you don't have a headphone jack on your pre-amp/amp. None of mine do.
  2. Obo doesn't like to amp his Grados so it would be perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  3. I was kidding...


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





thelostmidrange said:


> any of you fellers tried the grado IEM gr8?  Does it have the presentation style of grado on ears without the upper mid 'color' ?  The frequency graph suggests it still has some of that extra activity in that range but overall it seems to measure well.....or any other iem's that a grado fan would enjoy?


 

 I posted in your thread about some ideas. I've heard not-so-good things about Grado IEMs


----------



## FlobHobNob

This is actually the first time I've been back on headfi in a while. My sr60i's were the reason I got into high end audio. I'm thinking about picking up another pair of grados because my sr60's broke a couple months ago. I'm not sure what model to get though. I was thinking the sr325 or 225, but if the higher end models are absolutly amazing I might save my money for a pair of those. Also, any amps that go good with grados?


----------



## WilliamLee

Hello!
  Id like to have a question. Ive bought a 325i lets say 3 month ago brand new. And was working perfectly. But recently i discovered something, there is a song Lykke Li - Unrequited Love and when im listening to that very song theres a slight buzzing in my left ear i couldnt help notice it, its very tiny indeed but my sister noticed it too. I have downloaded the album from another sites to compare, maybe the quality of the song is ****ty I thougt, but it was the same. I didnt hear any other problems so far, I dont understand why is this freaking buzz there!! is it faulty? its only 3 month old - I havent dropped down, it wasnt hit by anything Im looking after it so much. 
  Could you help me please with some advice? would you download this freaking song and listen to it? maybe its the same with yours and i would be so released in a way 
  thanks so much
   
  williamlee


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





williamlee said:


> Hello!
> Id like to have a question. Ive bought a 325i lets say 3 month ago brand new. And was working perfectly. But recently i discovered something, there is a song Lykke Li - Unrequited Love and when im listening to that very song theres a slight buzzing in my left ear i couldnt help notice it, its very tiny indeed but my sister noticed it too. I have downloaded the album from another sites to compare, maybe the quality of the song is ****ty I thougt, but it was the same. I didnt hear any other problems so far, I dont understand why is this freaking buzz there!! is it faulty? its only 3 month old - I havent dropped down, it wasnt hit by anything Im looking after it so much.
> Could you help me please with some advice? would you download this freaking song and listen to it? maybe its the same with yours and i would be so released in a way
> thanks so much
> ...


 

 If it's only on one song, it's probably in the mix. If you've never heard it before, it could just be that the 325 has a peak at the right frequency to hear it, or that it is more detailed than your previous setup. Have you tried different headphones, can you still hear it?


----------



## obobskivich

scootsit said:


> See, now I feel like a moron. You meant tape deck, here I thought you meant turntable...
> 
> That is very similar to the Teac that I will someday steal from my parents. It sits in a cabinet, I'm 90% sure it's not even hooked up to their receiver.
> 
> ...




It's not a "hollowed block of wood" per se - the entire cabinet comes off as one piece of wood, and there's a steel frame that gives it rigidity and holds all of the circuit boards inside it. If I get some time later tonight or tomorrow afternoon I'll take you some more pictures of the wood - it's more like a cabinet than a standard AV component. It is not similar in design to the "wood side" Japanese stuff from JVC and Pioneer (and others) that was so popular in the 1980s (my CDP is in that group - and those are just blocks of hardwood that you can take off). But it isn't similar to the RA-1/RH-1 either. 



parbaked said:


> Not so! In record mode those meters will be fluttering! It's a POWER METER!
> You may even be able to monitor recording through the headphone jack and you got a headamp.




Aye. It indeed can. But it's bigger than a complete AVR and drags a ton of power. It also will run the drive motors and engage the heads in record mode. 



parbaked said:


> 1. If you don't have a headphone jack on your pre-amp/amp. None of mine do.
> 2. Obo doesn't like to amp his Grados so it would be perfect :bigsmile_face:
> 3. I was kidding...




1. Aye.
2. Sort of Aye - I use my V-CAN with the RS-1 now. 
3. Aye. 




williamlee said:


> Hello!
> Id like to have a question. Ive bought a 325i lets say 3 month ago brand new. And was working perfectly. But recently i discovered something, there is a song Lykke Li - Unrequited Love and when im listening to that very song theres a slight buzzing in my left ear i couldnt help notice it, its very tiny indeed but my sister noticed it too. I have downloaded the album from another sites to compare, maybe the quality of the song is ****ty I thougt, but it was the same. I didnt hear any other problems so far, I dont understand why is this freaking buzz there!! is it faulty? its only 3 month old - I havent dropped down, it wasnt hit by anything Im looking after it so much.
> Could you help me please with some advice? would you download this freaking song and listen to it? maybe its the same with yours and i would be so released in a way
> thanks so much
> ...




If it's only on that track, as scoot said, it is on the mix. But if it's a certain freq range you might be talking grattle.


----------



## myears

Ok, I have this song in mp3 and I can't notice anything buzz on my sr325is...
   
   
  I remembered the day of the olympics opening ceremony that I decided to watch it with the sr80i on, during the part that muhammad ali appeared I noticed that one of the commentators was crying, I found that strange, unplugged the phone and it wasn't possible to notice her crying.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> 2. Sort of Aye - I use my V-CAN with the RS-1 now.


 
  I knew you would come over to the dark side. You must have been craving some current!


----------



## scootsit

obobskivich said:


> scootsit said:
> 
> 
> > See, now I feel like a moron. You meant tape deck, here I thought you meant turntable...
> ...




Most of the stuff I've serviced from the 60s and 70s had that wood cab ad an option at a minimum. My Sansui 5000x sure does, as do my old wharfedale speakers, they even have some ornate wood working. Remember, ten years prior, a hifi was a piece of furniture. For a long time, components still had to be beautiful. I consider old Grundig radios to be true art, though Crosley and Philcos were nice, too. Partcularly their desktop radios. You should check out Craigslist or ebay for Grundig, the woodworking was insane.


----------



## obobskivich

parbaked said:


> I knew you would come over to the dark side. You must have been craving some current!




I posted about it a while ago I thought...

I didn't get the V-CAN for the RS-1 explicitly, and honestly the sound didn't change going to the V-CAN over the setup I'd been using before; the V-CAN is quieter than one of my boxen, but about 1:1 with the PC's driver. They really don't need much to drive, and I have to drop my source level pretty aggressively to have any range on the V-CAN due to how high it's gain is setup.


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Grados (and other relatively sensitive, low impedance cans) need a buffer more so than an amp.


----------



## obobskivich

scootsit said:


> Grados (and other relatively sensitive, low impedance cans) need a buffer more so than an amp.




What do you mean by "buffer"? Like a SET follower? Or what?


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Any voltage follower, yes that would work.


----------



## WilliamLee

thanks for the answers! I have my trust in my 325, it must be the mix..


----------



## nineohtoo

^During what part of the song do you hear it? Coincidentally that's one of the test songs I used when I got my SR325s in the mail yesterday and I didn't hear any buzzing in it then or as I'm listening to it now. FWIW, I'm 99% sure I got mine from Amazon and I'm listening to it straight from my iPhone 4's headphone out.


----------



## niten

Don't know if anyone has come across or mentioned this before, but it caught my eye that the past couple days Grado Labs has paired up w/ Dolce & Gabbana to provide "fashion headphones" called DS2012. They simply look like GS1000(i) that were re-branded with the fashion name to justify the bumped up price tag of $1250. I could be wrong here and perhaps Grado did update the GS1000 for this offering, but I simply don't know (especially with what little information I have come across). At the very least it looks like Grado headphones are finally given an upgrade from the "pizza box." Let's hope that there were other changes.
   
​   ​


----------



## FlobHobNob

Quote: 





niten said:


> Don't know if anyone has come across or mentioned this before, but it caught my eye that the past couple days Grado Labs has paired up w/ Dolce & Gabbana to provide "fashion headphones" called DS2012. They simply look like GS1000(i) that were re-branded with the fashion name to justify the bumped up price tag of $1250. I could be wrong here and perhaps Grado did update the GS1000 for this offering, but I simply don't know (especially with what little information I have come across). At the very least it looks like Grado headphones are finally given an upgrade from the "pizza box." Let's hope that there were other changes.
> 
> ​   ​


 
  I sort of liked the pizza box. It's always a bit of a happy reminder that I'm getting grados.


----------



## talisman42

Quote: 





			
				niten said:
			
		

> ​


 
   
  For a second, I thought the label read 'Happy Anniversary'. This is like a commercial for Grado -_ because Diamonds are boring_.


----------



## niten

Here's another look at the packaging, which might be a bit clearer:


----------



## Focker

What?


----------



## obobskivich

Finally a pair of "fashion" headphones that are worth their pricetag - I like the boxing too. Seems like a rather large middle finger towards Prada too.  

Got any more info on them?

Did a bit of searching - these look like they're gonna be a limited run or otherwise non-mainstreamed product; probably something that very few people would actually ever see except for them showing up on the Internet.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

That D&G Grado looks...
   
  Like a GS1000i
   
  That's just weird.


----------



## stacker45

Is it me ,or is that cable a little thin, looks a lot like my first gen GS1000's cable


----------



## Awgd8

Hi guys! Off topic .
   
  I recently bought  Adele`s single CD called  " Skyfall " and I am very disappointed with the quality of the recording.  It isn`t the singer`s vocal, but the poor soundstage impact or  less lively recording.    It seems that studio recording quality sucks nowadays.   I did try other current CD`s such as Train etc... same new shi.....!  
   
  I bought an old CD by Christopher Cross  "Sailing"  and the recording ,soundstage , bass impact , etc... feels I am in the music... I lot better!  
  Is it me or I am hearing the poor recording quality trend? 
   
  Christopher Cross "Sailing "
  Soundstage is a lot better here.
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdD3Qy5U2t0
   
  Adele`s  Skyfall
  In the beginning it sounds a bit better, but in the middle(Chorus) and end instruments sound start to compress, and the orchestra does not put you into the music.... 
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdD3Qy5U2t0


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Hi guys! Off topic .
> 
> I recently bought  Adele`s single CD called  " Skyfall " and I am very disappointed with the quality of the recording.  It isn`t the singer`s vocal, but the poor soundstage impact or  less lively recording.    It seems that studio recording quality sucks nowadays.   I did try other current CD`s such as Train etc... same new shi.....!
> 
> ...


 
   
  i downloaded skyfall the other day and after i saw this comment i decided to listen to it, and i agree, the quality is really bad. compressed and lacks any soundstage or any feeling of a live recording.
   
  if you do a spectral analysis (yes, this is the lossless version as well), you can see the loudness/distortion, as well as the better sounding intro which due to the lower volume, has more dynamic range. most new recordings are like that unfortunately, especially mainstream stuff.


----------



## scootsit

dubstep girl said:


> awgd8 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys! Off topic .
> ...




That's a lot of compression


----------



## obobskivich

The whole thing is a mess - they just aren't clipping it out on the intro. Seriously, music should not look like a brick wall like that.


----------



## devouringone3

(about the Dolce & Gabbana DS2012 [its model number] [~~GS1000i], lol)
   
  Yeah, I think it's weird too and it'll take some time to digest... Perfume maker endorsed headphones..Grados!
   
  At least it's something new, which doesn't happen too often with Grado.
   

   


stacker45 said:


> Is it me or is that cable a little thin, looks a lot like my first gen GS1000's cable


 
   
  Good find, keen eye! I also think it's a four conductor one 
   
  Maybe they wanted it to look a bit more feminine and/or weight less I don't know. Maybe it's just a prototype ?
   


> Originally Posted by *FlobHobNob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sort of liked the pizza box. It's always a bit of a happy reminder that I'm getting grados.


 
   
  52 years ago Grado tone arms came in a shoe box like this one: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290830435438


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> (about the Dolce & Gabbana DS2012 [its model number] [~~GS1000i], lol)
> 
> Yeah, I think it's weird too and it'll take some time to digest... Perfume maker endorsed headphones..Grados!
> 
> At least it's something new, which doesn't happen too often with Grado.


 
  Won't that hair get into the drivers? lol...


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Looks like a "harsh highs" filter that I've never experienced.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Re-signing in with the PS1000! Just arrived


----------



## unspool

Quote: 





niten said:


> Don't know if anyone has come across or mentioned this before, but it caught my eye that the past couple days Grado Labs has paired up w/ Dolce & Gabbana to provide "fashion headphones" called DS2012. They simply look like GS1000(i) that were re-branded with the fashion name to justify the bumped up price tag of $1250. I could be wrong here and perhaps Grado did update the GS1000 for this offering, but I simply don't know (especially with what little information I have come across). At the very least it looks like Grado headphones are finally given an upgrade from the "pizza box." Let's hope that there were other changes.
> 
> ​   ​


 

 So it's official - Grado is chic. So inane.


----------



## unspool

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> Re-signing in with the PS1000! Just arrived


 

 Congrats!


----------



## tomb

Quote: 





williamlee said:


> thanks for the answers! I have my trust in my 325, it must be the mix..


 
  Could be the infamous Grado Grattle:
   
http://www.ehow.com/how_7164160_do-fix-grado-headphone-rattle_.html


----------



## obobskivich

Question: is it me, or are the D&G GSKs glossier than the normal GSK?


----------



## unspool

That would be the work of the headphone stylist on the shoot giving it a fresh, dewy look.


----------



## devouringone3

They still say it's mahogany... but they also reported at many places (on some some rare occasions when they'll accept to give you a detailed and more truthful perspective on their headphones) that they made the switch to Australian jarrah with their "i" upgrade... for all their models at the time (with the exception being the PS500 that wasn't there at the time; this one would be mahogany)
   
  They say it's because it's denser: "The mahogany used so far for the shell, has been replaced by a much denser wood from Australia named jarrah: less ringing." (http://www.gradoheadphones.ca/)


----------



## thelostMIDrange

sounds like they ran out of all those mythical mahogany trees that grew in brooklyn >  I don't bleive any of it 100%. It's easy to throw around marketing terms like ringing, resonance etc without having any relation to reality. If all they wanted was a denser wood than mahogany, there are about 100 other choices as well besides 'jarrah'.


----------



## obobskivich

Why is the Canadian Grado website like 300 times nicer than the American Grado website? :confused_face_2:

Anyways, the American Grado website claims about the RS-1i:

"What does the i stand for in the new RS1i from Grado? Improved, thats what! Featuring a new species of handcrafted Mahogany earpieces made using an intricate curing process; Grado has been able to optimize the tonal quality." 

That said, "mahogany" is an extremely vague term to describe wood, and includes Jarrah ("Swan River mahogany"). So who knows. Just like how AT claims my ESW9As are "Paduak wood" - which could be wood from any of 35 species. I think they use African Coralwood specifically, but again who knows.


----------



## thelostMIDrange

right, there are many kinds of mahog and also woods that use the name but are of an entirely different species. But if they really believe that curing process and minor variations are significant, then they have a hard sell on their hands because it seems like folks around here are hard to convince even that different kinds of wood sound different, let alone minor variations of mahog, finishes and curing process, to which I can only imagine they mean air drying vs kiln drying. What other curing does wood go through? None that i'm aware of as a 20 year woodworker.
   
  btw, as far as I know, it takes about a year per one inch thickness of a hardwood to air dry vs a couple hours in the kiln. The difference for sound is that the kiln's rapid drying collapses the cell walls whereas slow air drying does not. This is why the best violins and guitars etc use air dried wood. The open cell structures promote resonance. And since I doubt they want this? or do they? chances are they are using the much faster, more common and cheaper method of kiln drying which according to their 'theory' of non-resonant, would be provided by the kiln drying, in the reverse way that a violin maker would not want it.....


----------



## unspool

The wood used for the GS1000i in the photo at the Canadian Grado website does look very much like Jarrah hardwood, which is a member of the Eucalyptus family found only in south Western Australia. It has a markedly different appearance from the mahogany wood that Grado used previously. I wonder when they made the switch?


----------



## myears

http://www.chipchick.com/2011/09/dolce-gabbana-skullcandy.html


----------



## SurfWax

Just in case anyone's been looking to sell, just put up a wanted ad for the RS1i


----------



## myears

I'm feeling argumentative today to the point that I just need to show some criticism. People that like music to the point they buy high-end headphones wouldn't give a crap about having "dolce&gabanna" written on their headphones, would you?  People that like brands and don't give a crap about music would never use such an awkward stuff in public, where brands have their appeal, would them? What is the point?


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> They still say it's mahogany... but they also reported at many places (on some some rare occasions when they'll accept to give you a detailed and more truthful perspective on their headphones) that they made the switch to Australian jarrah with their "i" upgrade... for all their models at the time (with the exception being the PS500 that wasn't there at the time; this one would be mahogany)
> 
> They say it's because it's denser: "The mahogany used so far for the shell, has been replaced by a much denser wood from Australia named jarrah: less ringing." (http://www.gradoheadphones.ca/)


 
   
  Since i have no way of knowing for sure, i don't really care wich kind of wood Grado uses, much less where it comes from, what i do care about and can know for sure is, if it works, and i'm happy to report that as far as i'm concerned, it does work, especially when combine with metal cups like on the PS500/1000.


----------



## obobskivich

stacker45 said:


> Since i have no way of knowing for sure, i don't really care wich kind of wood Grado uses, much less where it comes from, what i do care about and can know for sure is, if it works, and i'm happy to report that as far as i'm concerned, it does work, especially when combine with metal cups like on the PS500/1000.




As long as they aren't burning down the rainforest or inciting a civil war to get their wood, I'm absolutely in agreement here.


----------



## chughes13x

Hello everyone,
   
  Just purchased a pair of MS1i's as a Christmas present for myself. Now I knew before buying them I'd have to replace the cups with some woodies, any recommendations as to where I get them from? I'm thinking of getting the classic vibro cups from turbulent labs, but am open to recommendations!


----------



## Merlyn1955

If you try them you will want them...


----------



## devouringone3

It's okay, Grado is doing fine, albeit having cut round some corners (square gimbals, metal rod tips, wooden button and box) in order not to increase their MSRPs due to inflation and increased the size of the cable which's original size I preferred.
   
   


chughes13x said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just purchased a pair of MS1i's as a Christmas present for myself. Now I knew before buying them I'd have to replace the cups with some woodies, any recommendations as to where I get them from? I'm thinking of getting the classic vibro cups from turbulent labs, but am open to recommendations!


 
   
  They're the only ones "selling wooden cups" , the others are made to order and custom, by MartinCustomAudio.com, Headphile.com, and will cost you more (like twice, thrice as much or even more). Some wood-working Head-Fiers can also make Grado cups.


----------



## unspool

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Since i have no way of knowing for sure, i don't really care wich kind of wood Grado uses, much less where it comes from, what i do care about and can know for sure is, if it works, and i'm happy to report that as far as i'm concerned, it does work, especially when combine with metal cups like on the PS500/1000.


 
   
  The Canadian Grado site states that Australian jarrah wood is being used in the Statement and Reference series headphones, and the PS1000. Although it's unclear as to when exactly the change from mahogany to jarrah was made, it appears to have been introduced for the the "i" iteration or some time afterwards.
   
  I find the choice of jarrah interesting because it is a very tough, heavy hardwood, which is extremely durable. When seasoned it becomes so hard that conventional wood working tools are rendered useless. It's generally used for outdoor furniture, decking, general and heavy timber construction. It's even used for railway sleepers. It's also prone to splitting. Grado has chosen a surprisingly heavy duty timber for use as a material in headphone construction, but it does look beautiful.


----------



## FlobHobNob

Should I get the 225i or the 325i as an upgrade from my dt770's. I've already owned sr60i's so I know that I love grados signature sound.


----------



## joseph69

I went from owning SR80i's to purchasing alessandro MS2i's about 5 weeks ago, wich are the equivelent to the 325is, just a bit laid back a touch. Awesome headphones!!! Just do it!!!


----------



## FlobHobNob

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> I went from owning SR80i's to purchasing alessandro MS2i's about 5 weeks ago, wich are the equivelent to the 325is, just a bit laid back a touch. Awesome headphones!!! Just do it!!!


 
  The thing that is holding me back is that people are saying that the 325i's sound to harsh without a tube amp. Therefore, I wasn't sure because all I have is a fiio e11 and I pretty sure that won't help the 325i's highs. Also, correct me if I'm wrong but I think the alessandros are more refind than grados. Correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> i downloaded skyfall the other day and after i saw this comment i decided to listen to it, and i agree, the quality is really bad. compressed and lacks any soundstage or any feeling of a live recording.
> 
> if you do a spectral analysis (yes, this is the lossless version as well), you can see the loudness/distortion, as well as the better sounding intro which due to the lower volume, has more dynamic range. most new recordings are like that unfortunately, especially mainstream stuff.


 
   
  I don`t know but I find this version a bit better than Tom Coyne's CD mastering of Adele`s Skyfall.   =)   The Original CD went downhill when the chorus start..... =(
   
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7MDa04N4bI


----------



## talisman42

Quote: 





flobhobnob said:


> The thing that is holding me back is that people are saying that the 325i's sound to harsh without a tube amp. Therefore, I wasn't sure because all I have is a fiio e11 and I pretty sure that won't help the 325i's highs. Also, correct me if I'm wrong but I think the alessandros are more refind than grados. Correct me if I'm wrong though.


 
   
  I wish I could give a definitive answer, but I had a copy that sounded like it had no highs... it was strange so I had it serviced and it came back sounding much better - but still not as nearly has harsh as I was led to believe ( I did briefly audition them at a store). With good recordings, they are my favorites. The only genre they aren't suited for are ones with sub-bass. They're even pretty damn good for movies.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





flobhobnob said:


> The thing that is holding me back is that people are saying that the 325i's sound to harsh without a tube amp. Therefore, I wasn't sure because all I have is a fiio e11 and I pretty sure that won't help the 325i's highs. Also, correct me if I'm wrong but I think the alessandros are more refind than grados. Correct me if I'm wrong though.


 
  I had a pair of SR325is's on loan from a local stereo store for one week while owning my SR80i's, I burned them in for 72+ hours they are awesome. I personnaly did'nt mind the high's but on some recording they can hurt at a moderate to high volume (I only listen to cd's) out of sony cdp-c701es to a meridian 203 dac through a adcom gtp400 pre-amp/tuner. The reason I went with the alessandro was they were supposed to be a little more laid back in the highs and a better balanced headphone, wich they are in my opinion, this made it easier to listen to for longer periods of time for me. By all means this does not make one better than the other just different. With that being said they are both awesome headphones. My alessandro's sound beutiful to my ears, and they are definitly a touch warmer in the highs.


----------



## FlobHobNob

Quote: 





talisman42 said:


> I wish I could give a definitive answer, but I had a copy that sounded like it had no highs... it was strange so I had it serviced and it came back sounding much better - but still not as nearly has harsh as I was led to believe ( I did briefly audition them at a store). With good recordings, they are my favorites. The only genre they aren't suited for are ones with sub-bass. They're even pretty damn good for movies.


 
  Thanks, I had the assumption that the highs really aren't as bad as people are saying. I'll probably end up gettting them after the christmas season.


----------



## Awgd8

I had a 325is for a week and exchanged it to ps500s and never looked back. I would try the RS2i first before getting a 325is. 325 is good for acoustic or any string instruments and vocals, but it lacks a bit of bass which RS2i has with smoother highs/mids but the PS500 bass is what i prefer.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> I had a 325is for a week and exchanged it to ps500s and never looked back. I would try the RS2i first before getting a 325is. 325 is good for acoustic or any string instruments and vocals, but it lacks a bit of bass which RS2i has with smoother highs/mids but the PS500 bass is what i prefer.


 
  And I did just the opposite, but it took me ten months to decide. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The 500 bass was just a little too much for me and I don't mind the highs of the 325is.  Our mileage did vary.


----------



## sculpin

I've been happily using my SR80's for a few years, trying to justify (to myself) purchasing a higher end model after lustfully auditioning them a few times a year, every year.
   
  My wife just shocked me with an early Christmas present, PS-500's, so I'm feeling pretty fantastic at the moment!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





sculpin said:


> I've been happily using my SR80's for a few years, trying to justify (to myself) purchasing a higher end model after lustfully auditioning them a few times a year, every year.
> 
> My wife just shocked me with an early Christmas present, PS-500's, so I'm feeling pretty fantastic at the moment!


 
   
  In my opinion, the SR80s and the PS500s have very different sound signature, therefore they complement each other very well, your wife is definately a keeper,


----------



## joseph69

Awesome!!! Enjoy. You married the right women!


----------



## obobskivich

stacker45 said:


> In my opinion, the SR80s and the PS500s have very different sound signature, therefore they complement each other very well, your wife is definately a keeper,




I think "wife is a keeper" is the take-away here. Seriously, PS-500s for Christmas? That's almost as nuts as Reese's for breakfast!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





sculpin said:


> My wife just shocked me with an early Christmas present, PS-500's, so I'm feeling pretty fantastic at the moment!


 
   
  Dude..that is honestly the coolest thing I've ever heard


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





sculpin said:


> I've been happily using my SR80's for a few years, trying to justify (to myself) purchasing a higher end model after lustfully auditioning them a few times a year, every year.
> 
> *My wife just shocked me with an early Christmas present, PS-500's, so I'm feeling pretty fantastic at the moment! *


 
  WOW! and I thought I was special because my wife let me go to the theater by myself today to watch a movie!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(the Hobbit - an unexpected journey) ...I must say, your wife is looking pretty cool right now.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> I had a 325is for a week and exchanged it to ps500s and never looked back. I would try the RS2i first before getting a 325is. *325 is good for acoustic or any string instruments and vocals,* but it lacks a bit of bass which RS2i has with smoother highs/mids but the PS500 bass is what i prefer.


 
   
  +1
   
  the 325is are amazing for acoustic and strings as well as vocals.
  its incredibly detailed and open when it comes to this,  the 325is are extremely transparant, especially for a 300 dollar headphone. though they do lack bass and can be too bright at times.


----------



## devouringone3

Lol!! +1 for the "your wife is definitely a keeper" hahaha


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Around 50 hours burn-in time with the PS1000... I'm already liking it more than the RS1i (I still love you, RS1i! Don't forget me!).

Been listening to it thru an AK100 amped with a Pico DAC/Amp...


----------



## Awgd8

Guys, I have an Audio engine D1 as DAC/ Amp. I am just wondering if I is it worth getting a tube amp such as the Little Dot 1 + hybrid tube amp? I have a PS500s.....


----------



## HeatFan12

awgd8 said:


> Guys, I have an Audio engine D1 as DAC/ Amp. I am just wondering if I is it worth getting a tube amp such as the Little Dot 1 + hybrid tube amp? I have a PS500s.....




I don't own the PS500s, but can attest to my four Grados sounding great from the I+. Three families of tubes, rollable opamps, great price, great sound. Winner indeed.

Cheers!


Sent from my iPad from Ultrasone Planet using Tapatalk HD


----------



## myears

Quote: 





sculpin said:


> I've been happily using my SR80's for a few years, trying to justify (to myself) purchasing a higher end model after lustfully auditioning them a few times a year, every year.
> 
> My wife just shocked me with an early Christmas present, PS-500's, so I'm feeling pretty fantastic at the moment!


 
   
  I want your wife.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

myears said:


> I want your wife.



That is really scary.


----------



## tomb

OK, OK ... this is a stupid question and on another forum I know, would get me laughed off of the Internet.  But ... I own and love the SR-225, HF-1, and HF-2.  My question is, does the RS-1 offer any improvements or differences over those three that would justify $695?  Would building a Turbulent Labs Grado from scratch (except for the frame) be better?


----------



## myears

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> That is really scary.


 
   
  that was the only thing that came to my mind sorry


----------



## obobskivich

tomb said:


> OK, OK ... this is a stupid question and on another forum I know, would get me laughed off of the Internet.  But ... I own and love the SR-225, HF-1, and HF-2.  My question is, does the RS-1 offer any improvements or differences over those three that would justify $695?  Would building a Turbulent Labs Grado from scratch (except for the frame) be better?




Haven't heard the HF series, don't know a thing about the HF-2. Versus the SR-225, yes the RS-1 are a big improvement - they get you out of the "wall of sound" presentation and into a nice 3D bubble (small, but 3D). Much smoother and more "grown up" sounding as well. From what I've read about HF-1/RS-1 comparisons, the RS-1 are tighter and smoother sounding there too. They're the best example of the John Grado on-ear design, and among the best dynamic I've ever heard.


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Haven't heard the HF series, don't know a thing about the HF-2. Versus the SR-225, yes the RS-1 are a big improvement - they get you out of the "wall of sound" presentation and into a nice 3D bubble (small, but 3D). Much smoother and more "grown up" sounding as well. From what I've read about HF-1/RS-1 comparisons, the RS-1 are tighter and smoother sounding there too. They're the best example of the John Grado on-ear design, and among the best dynamic I've ever heard.


 
  I love my Rs-2, but now your making me want an Rs-1!


----------



## obobskivich

wormsdriver said:


> I love my Rs-2, but now your making me want an Rs-1!




I've never actually heard the RS-2; I'm curious about them though, because on one hand they're described as very similar (I think Grado uses the term "little brother"), and the other as flatter/smoother. The later would actually be more interesting to me, but I went with the RS-1 because I figured if I saved the money and got the RS-2, I'd second-guess myself and want the RS-1. I did not, however, follow that out to completion and realize that I'd end up second guessing *not* getting the RS-2...:rolleyes:


----------



## wormsdriver

^To tell you the truth, after owning the Sr225i and Sr125, I thought I was done with Grados for good due to comfort issues. I had always been a bit curious about the Reference Series Grados, but I would never pay retail or even what they usually go for in the used market. Luckily, I came across this used pair of Rs-2(non i version) on the for sale thread at an excellent price, so I pulled the trigger on them knowing I could VERY easily sell them for the same price if I didn't like 'em. Weeeellll, very much to my surprise, I liked them! Hell, I LOVE THEM!!! For the time being, these phones have totally changed my mind about Grados and I would definitely have to say that they are worth every penny!(yes, even retail)


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> I've never actually heard the RS-2; I'm curious about them though, because on one hand they're described as very similar (I think Grado uses the term "little brother"), and the other as flatter/smoother. The later would actually be more interesting to me, but I went with the RS-1 because I figured if I saved the money and got the RS-2, I'd second-guess myself and want the RS-1. I did not, however, follow that out to completion and realize that I'd end up second guessing *not* getting the RS-2...


 
   
  lol, gosh that whole concept is so familiar to me...I often pride myself on my ability to anticipate where a purchase decision would lead me, but even when I think I've got all my bases covered, I realize that I overlooked something after the fact. I guess it's just part of the fun of this hobby


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Honestly I impulse-bought the RS1i and its one of my favorite headphones to date. Although I don't use it as much now... Thanks to the PS1000...


----------



## jtinto

The PS1000 is an endgame for some.
  For me, the RS1i has a long-term home in my collection.


----------



## Biscuitz

I've heard both the RS1i and the RS2i, although not at the same time, so take these comparisons with a grain of salt. My impressions were that the RS1i is better than the RS2i, although they really do sound very similar. No surprise there.

 Specifically, I thought the RS1i's bass was slightly better extended and slightly more present. The RS2i's bass is a bit more neutral, so depending on your preference you might like either one better. I like the RS1i bass.
   
  The mids seemed generally of the same take and quality on both.
   
  The highs of the RS1i I thought were quite a bit smoother sounding than the RS2i's, so I take the RS1i here as well.
   
  From memory, I think the soundstage of the RS1i has quite a bit more depth than the RS2i's. This is probably due to the cup length of the RS1i. So depending on your preference, again, you might like either one better. I like the RS1i.

 Hard to say whether it's $200 better though. I love the RS1i, but I honestly don't think it's worth its price tag. If it was a $400 headphone, I'd own it. But when the SR60i w/ L-Cush pads achieves 80% the sound quality at 15% the price (_my_ impressions from A/Bing), I can't justify the RS1i's at the moment. I think I will own them eventually though


----------



## jtinto

Biscuitz,
  I feel a bit like that when comparing the GS1000 and RS1
  When I put G-cush pads on the RS1, the soundstage widens and they sound similar except for the stronger base in the GS


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> I've heard both the RS1i and the RS2i, although not at the same time, so take these comparisons with a grain of salt. My impressions were that the RS1i is better than the RS2i, although they really do sound very similar. No surprise there.
> 
> Specifically, I thought the RS1i's bass was slightly better extended and slightly more present. The RS2i's bass is a bit more neutral, so depending on your preference you might like either one better. I like the RS1i bass.
> 
> ...


 
  I find this percent very,very, interesting at 15% for the SR60i's compared to the RS1i's, and sound quality is 80%. It's got me real curious. Really makes me wonder at that price point are the RSi's really worth it?


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> I find this percent very,very, interesting at 15% for the SR60i's compared to the RS1i's, and sound quality is 80%. It's got me real curious. Really makes me wonder at that price point are the RSi's really worth it?


 
  If you're on a budget, I think the RS1i's are not worth it at $700. But my 80% might be someone else's 50%. It's just what I found, and I personally was shocked to find how well the SR60i stands up to the RS1i. I always expected to be let down whenever I switched from the RS1i to the SR60i, but I never was.

 I'll also add, when I compared the SR60i, the SR225i, and the SR325is to the RS1i, I thought my particular SR60i sounded the _most_ similar to the RS1i. So if you have an SR60i with L-Cush pads, you know what the RS1i sounds like. Just add bass, bass extension, and soundstage and you generally know what the RS1i will give you.

 Many here might disagree with me on this though.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> If you're on a budget, I think the RS1i's are not worth it at $700. But my 80% might be someone else's 50%. It's just what I found, and I personally was shocked to find how well the SR60i stands up to the RS1i. I always expected to be let down whenever I switched from the RS1i to the SR60i, but I never was.
> 
> I'll also add, when I compared the SR60i, the SR225i, and the SR325is to the RS1i, I thought my particular SR60i sounded the _most_ similar to the RS1i. So if you have an SR60i with L-Cush pads, you know what the RS1i sounds like. Just add bass, bass extension, and soundstage and you generally know what the RS1i will give you.
> 
> *Many here might disagree with me on this though.*


 
  I am one. For my $, the RS1i is the best current production Grado out there.


----------



## joseph69

I used to own a pair of SR80i's and Wich in my opinion were amazing. So like most of us with almost anything it would be nice to upgrade within the same manufacturer because you simply think a more expensive model must sound so much better. When I purchased a pair of MS2i's from alessandro (knowing they were going to be a bit more laid back than the grado sig) price/performance ratio I was blown away with 80's. By all means they both have their own sound sig, and both sound great to my ears, but could not believe the performance of the 80's as compared to the MS2i's, (price/performance wise). So I understand what you are saying totally.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> I am one. For my $, the RS1i is the best current production Grado out there.


 
  Well I agree, the RS1i is the best Grado I've heard (I've heard every in-production Grado save the GS1000 and PS1000).
   
  But for someone with a headphone inventory like yours, I can only assume money isn't so much an issue, in which case the RS1i is a great buy.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> Well I agree, the RS1i is the best Grado I've heard (I've heard every in-production Grado save the GS1000 and PS1000).
> 
> But for someone with a headphone inventory like yours, I can only assume money isn't so much an issue, in which case the RS1i is a great buy.


 
  Money is always an issue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here are my "Grado" sweet spots for price/performance:
   
  SR-80i (low end)
  SR-225i (middle of the road)
  RS1i (best performer to my ears)


----------



## tomb

Quote:


biscuitz said:


> If you're on a budget, I think the RS1i's are not worth it at $700. But my 80% might be someone else's 50%. It's just what I found, and I personally was shocked to find how well the SR60i stands up to the RS1i. I always expected to be let down whenever I switched from the RS1i to the SR60i, but I never was.
> 
> I'll also add, when I compared the SR60i, the SR225i, and the SR325is to the RS1i, I thought my particular SR60i sounded the _most_ similar to the RS1i. So if you have an SR60i with L-Cush pads, you know what the RS1i sounds like. *Just add bass, bass extension, and soundstage and you generally know what the RS1i will give you*.
> 
> Many here might disagree with me on this though.


 
  Isn't that what's always defined the Grado lineup?  The higher up you go, the better and moar bass.  Soundstage happens automatically because they take greater care with the metal screens as things get more expensive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The problem is that I like the tonality/detail of the HF-1 better than the HF-2, but the HF-1 is still a bit deficient in bass.  For awhile after the HF-1 came out, people were comparing it very favorably to the RS-1, only cheaper.  Further complicating matters, I have a friend who has owned nothing but an RS-1 for years and designed/built countless amps through the years to service it.  Yet, he felt the HF-2 was better.
   
  My problem is also that auditioning does no good for me at all.  I have to live with a pair of phones - probably for a month or more - trying all sorts of different music, different amps, and different sources before I can really determine my opinions on it.  (Unless of course, the headphone is bad to start with - then no question, it's rejected.)


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Honestly all this talk just proves that Grado has been making some of the best darn headphones on the market. Been gifting SR60is and everyone I've given just LOVES them. to DEATH. So yeah, Long live Grado!
   
  (this is not a paid sponsorship or endorsement from Grado, only a rabid Grado fanboy who's been listening to his PS1000 way too much.)


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> (this is not a paid sponsorship or endorsement from Grado, only a rabid Grado fanboy who's been listening to his PS1000 way too much.)


 
   
  Don't worry, you're among friends...friends who understand


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> Honestly all this talk just proves that Grado has been making some of the best darn headphones on the market. Been gifting SR60is and everyone I've given just LOVES them. to DEATH. So yeah, Long live Grado!
> 
> (this is not a paid sponsorship or endorsement from Grado, only a rabid Grado fanboy who's been listening to his PS1000 way too much.)


 
  As they should! I think the SR60i's are nothing short of awesome. I think adding L-Cush pads for $20 brings them to a level of fidelity not far away from the upper models, including the RS1i.

 Alas, I so want to hear the PS1000's. At the same time, I'm afraid I won't like them, since I didn't like the PS500's so much.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Money is always an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I think SR80i is probably _the_ sweet spot in terms of pure value. I chose the SR60i ultimately because it sounded slightly less aggressive than the SR80i and sounded a touch more mid-centric, which I liked. I usually recommend the SR80i to others though as people generally like a little more bass.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Quote: 





focker said:


> Don't worry, you're among friends...friends who understand


 
  At least you do!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> As they should! I think the SR60i's are nothing short of awesome. I think adding L-Cush pads for $20 brings them to a level of fidelity not far away from the upper models, including the RS1i.
> 
> Alas, I so want to hear the PS1000's. At the same time, I'm afraid I won't like them, since I didn't like the PS500's so much.


 
   
  I'm not surpised that you like your SR60s so much, and that they compare favorably with the pricier models, that's just another example of the law of diminishing returns.
   
  Yesterday i listend to half of an LP with my GS1000s and switched to my SR80is when i flipped sides, and i have to say, the difference was not sublte, as it shouldn't be, considering the price difference.
   
  That being said, i'm sure that if i would have listened to both sides with the SR80is, i'd have never had the feeling that i was missing anything.


----------



## obobskivich

macedonianhero said:


> Money is always an issue.   Here are my "Grado" sweet spots for price/performance:
> 
> SR-80i (low end)
> SR-225i (middle of the road)
> RS1i (best performer to my ears)




Replace the 80 with the 60 (and use the extra $20 to buy bowls), and we're in complete agreement! 



focker said:


> Don't worry, you're among friends...friends who understand




Indeed. 



stacker45 said:


> I'm not surpised that you like your SR60s so much, and that they compare favorably with the pricier models, that's just another example of the law of diminishing returns.
> 
> Yesterday i listend to half of an LP with my GS1000s and switched to my SR80is when i flipped sides, and i have to say, the difference was not sublte, as it shouldn't be, considering the price difference.
> 
> That being said, i'm sure that if i would have listened to both sides with the SR80is, i'd have never had the feeling that i was missing anything.




Aye. When I had SR-60 and SR-225 together, I could switch them up freely, and while the SR-225 are better, the SR-60 are still very good. Same thing with SR-325 and GS-1000; I can get "into" any of them, but preference the RS-1 out of the pack the most. I'm not sure I'd agree with any of the "let's create a supposedly objective assessment by arbitrarily throwing numbers out" reasoning, but I can understand for those on a budget or wishing to save some coin, the less expensive Prestige series cans being an absolute steal. I still think there's something more special about the Reference cans, and I'm not letting the RS-1 go for any reason; they just align so well with my tastes and desires most of the time.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Replace the 80 with the 60 (and use the extra $20 to buy bowls), and we're in complete agreement!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  A bit too bass lite for me (SR-60), the extra $20 is well worth it!!!!!


----------



## parbaked

macedonianhero said:


> Money is always an issue.   Here are my "Grado" sweet spots for price/performance:
> 
> SR-80i (low end)
> SR-225i (middle of the road)
> RS1i (best performer to my ears)


----------



## devouringone3

Knowing I would use headphones all my life, I didn't look at their price tag: SR325is and RS1i... a bit curious about the PS-1000/GS-1000i but I'll probably never buy one... as they seem like a contradiction of all the Grado headphones that preceeded them.
   
  Grados are all about being supra-aural and bringing the drivers as close possible to your ears. They're also small and lightweight so that you can head bang, lol, portable and easy to drive off anything (I heard that you need a better amplification for the PS-1000 to be really rewarding).
   
   
  Beagle told me via private message that the RS-1 was designed to be the successor of the HP 1000 (after they sold the 1000th one in ~1994-95), which explain the similarity in their look.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Knowing I would use headphones all my life, I didn't look at their price tag: SR325is and RS1i... a bit curious about the PS-1000/GS-1000i but I'll probably never buy one... as they seem like a contradiction of all the Grado headphones that preceeded them.
> 
> Grados are all about being supra-aural and bringing the drivers as close possible to your ears. They're also small and lightweight so that you can head bang, lol, portable and easy to drive off anything (I heard that you need a better amplification for the PS-1000 to be really rewarding).
> 
> ...


 
   
  Altough i prefer the sound of my PS1000s trough my Musical Fidelity X-CAN V2, than straight from my Yamaha reciever, i have to say, the difference is subtle at best, Grado headphones are known to be unfussy when it comes to amplifiers and the PS1000s are i believe, no exeption.
   
  I'd be very curious to hear Joe's toughts about the RS1s being the HP1000's sucessor.


----------



## talisman42

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Knowing I would use headphones all my life, I didn't look at their price tag: SR325is and RS1i... a bit curious about the PS-1000/GS-1000i but I'll probably never buy one... as they seem like a contradiction of all the Grado headphones that preceeded them.
> 
> Grados are all about being supra-aural and bringing the drivers as close possible to your ears. They're also small and lightweight so that you can head bang, lol, portable and easy to drive off anything (I heard that you need a better amplification for the PS-1000 to be really rewarding).
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'm really digging my sr325is. They have my favorite sound by a large margin (I don't have experience with the other Grados though). Unfortunately, the headband/fit doesn't allow me to physically headbang, but I feel like I want to which is a good thing.   These things do have plenty of bass and boom. Only a few select tracks indicate a deficiency in the sub-bass area. But again, neither do the HD650 or AKG K702. To bring out those head-rattling frequencies for those genres, a different type of headphone is needed. Anyway, these are my favs. They don't get the most play time though.


----------



## Awgd8

Anyone here has PS500s with a Little Dot +1 combo? I wonder what tube to use to give the PS500s a bit more forward on Highs/mid ?


----------



## saxophone

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Money is always an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  It's posts like this that made me get a pair of SR-225i's. They are coming in in a few days and I can't wait!


----------



## obobskivich

stacker45 said:


> Altough i prefer the sound of my PS1000s trough my Musical Fidelity X-CAN V2, than straight from my Yamaha reciever, i have to say, the difference is subtle at best, Grado headphones are known to be unfussy when it comes to amplifiers and the PS1000s are i believe, no exeption.
> 
> I'd be very curious to hear Joe's toughts about the RS1s being the HP1000's sucessor.




+1.



saxophone said:


> It's posts like this that made me get a pair of SR-225i's. They are coming in in a few days and I can't wait! :tongue_smile:




You'll like them.


----------



## fizzix

GF made a mistake and forgot to send my present to her office instead of home. UPS man knocks on our door and o look, it says Grado on the amazon box . Looks like I'll be joining the grado club


----------



## obobskivich

fizzix said:


> GF made a mistake and forgot to send my present to her office instead of home. UPS man knocks on our door and o look, it says Grado on the amazon box . Looks like I'll be joining the grado club




Well what'd you get?


----------



## fizzix

Xmas is tmrw, can't open it yet lol. It doesnt say on the box either.


----------



## obobskivich

fizzix said:


> Xmas is tmrw, can't open it yet lol. It doesnt say on the box either.




It's already Christmas in GMT+1 (or higher) regions - and it becomes Christmas in 30 minutes at GMT as well. Given that calendrical time and linear time is illusory, I vote you crack that puppy open.


----------



## joseph69

Me too!!!


----------



## obobskivich

So I'm currently enjoying Elvis Presley with the RS-1. It pleases me greatly.


----------



## joseph69

Later I'll listen to some lounge jazz with the MS2i's (beutiful sound). I try to controll myself until 10,11 o'clock so I don't indulge to much in the day, this way I really look foward to it!


----------



## joseph69

Really like to demo the RSi's at a store one day, because if I ordered them to try at home they would probably never go back, plus I just got the MS2i's about 2 month's ago, but I would love to hear them for myself !


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Rocking some classic rock on PS1000s. These things are perfect for classic rock.
   
  Fire your guns!!!
   
  xD


----------



## fizzix

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> It's already Christmas in GMT+1 (or higher) regions - and it becomes Christmas in 30 minutes at GMT as well. Given that calendrical time and linear time is illusory, I vote you crack that puppy open.


 
  She would ******* KILL me!


----------



## cel4145

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> So I'm currently enjoying Elvis Presley with the RS-1. It pleases me greatly.


 
   
  Try some Junior Wells _It's My Life, Baby!_ Good follow up to a Presley session on Grados


----------



## obobskivich

cel4145 said:


> Try some Junior Wells _It's My Life, Baby!_ Good follow up to a Presley session on Grados




Will remember that for next time. Went from Presley to Sinatra to Daft Punk to vidyagaming.


----------



## fizzix

She got me the sr80. Wonderful gift and I couldn't have asked for more. Listening to them as I type this and I love the breezy sound these give.


----------



## joseph69

Nice the 80's are an awesome headphone, enjoy!!!


----------



## VisceriousZERO

obobskivich said:


> Will remember that for next time. Went from Presley to Sinatra to Daft Punk to vidyagaming.




Try some AC/DC or Aerosmith, something classic. The Beatles are amazing on them as well 



fizzix said:


> She got me the sr80. Wonderful gift and I couldn't have asked for more. Listening to them as I type this and I love the breezy sound these give.




Congrats! Those are great 'phones


----------



## obobskivich

fizzix said:


> She got me the sr80. Wonderful gift and I couldn't have asked for more. Listening to them as I type this and I love the breezy sound these give.




Awesome. 



visceriouszero said:


> Try some AC/DC or Aerosmith, something classic. The Beatles are amazing on them as well




At least you didn't say The Eagles. h34r:


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Errrrr... Actually.....
   
  https://www.hdtracks.com/index.php?file=catalogdetail&valbum_code=HX603497941049


----------



## obobskivich

visceriouszero said:


> Errrrr... Actually.....
> 
> https://www.hdtracks.com/index.php?file=catalogdetail&valbum_code=HX603497941049


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Haha! Actually the 192/24s are totally awesome.


----------



## obobskivich

visceriouszero said:


> Haha! Actually the 192/24s are totally awesome.




High bitrate and high sales don't indicate high enjoyment. h34r:


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> High bitrate and high sales don't indicate high enjoyment.


 
   
  Well... I enjoyed them... xD
   
  Anyway BTT!
   
  Try classic rock! especially classic metal! Rainbow!


----------



## talisman42

/silly rant on part I/
   
  Puttin my on sr325is after few days and I'm feeling like the #1 ninja. I can flip and kick anything - (no more kicking pets though). I keep hiding in trees and jumping out with vicious, intentional roundhouses into the air. I've will have become a legendary warrior - even if it's only lasts for a song or two.  Soon... I am compelled to FINISH IT!
   
  /silly rant off/


----------



## cel4145

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Will remember that for next time. Went from Presley to Sinatra to Daft Punk to vidyagaming.


 
   
  Eclectic


----------



## Chris23910

I've owned the SR325is, and I absolutely loved them. How they could be driven directly from my laptop only made me love them more. It's detailed, soundstage is mindblowing, and the bass is still good, which is frankly hard to do with open headphones. Beauty! My only regret is not getting my set wooden cups ):


----------



## desertblues

Plugged in my RS1i today after being without them for a week or so - it's like falling in love with them all over again! If you have these (or any Grado's for that matter) check out some Christian McBride ("Conversations" or his Big Band album). Acoustic Bass the way it should be heard...


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





desertblues said:


> Plugged in my RS1i today after being without them for a week or so - it's like falling in love with them all over again! If you have these (or any Grado's for that matter) check out some Christian McBride ("Conversations" or his Big Band album). Acoustic Bass the way it should be heard...


 
   
  I hear you buddy, so far, everything i've thrown at my PS1000s has been transformed in pure musical bliss, i believe that it's all about system synergy and personnal  expectations.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





desertblues said:


> Plugged in my RS1i today after being without them for a week or so - it's like falling in love with them all over again! If you have these (or any Grado's for that matter) check out some Christian McBride ("Conversations" or his Big Band album). Acoustic Bass the way it should be heard...


 
  Yeah, McBride is completely insane.  I've seen him a couple of times live.  No wonder he stomps everyone in the downbeat readers poll.  I like those two albums.  Another good one is the Joe Henderson Big Band.  McBride even played one of Slide Hampton's arrangements from that album in a live setting this year.  Back on topic, sounds great on my 325is woodied.


----------



## desertblues

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I hear you buddy, so far, everything i've thrown at my PS1000s has been transformed in pure musical bliss, i believe that it's all about system synergy and personnal  expectations.


 
   
  +1 to that, my Grado's have a synergy with my setup like no other headphones I've heard (RS1i & PS 500 now - maybe someday the 1K).
  Quote: 





bbophead said:


> Yeah, McBride is completely insane.  I've seen him a couple of times live.  No wonder he stomps everyone in the downbeat readers poll.  I like those two albums.  Another good one is the Joe Henderson Big Band.  McBride even played one of Slide Hampton's arrangements from that album in a live setting this year.  Back on topic, sounds great on my 325is woodied.


 
   
  I have yet to see him live, but will not pass next time I get the chance! Great stuff, and I love Joe Henderson too.


----------



## obobskivich

desertblues said:


> Plugged in my RS1i today after being without them for a week or so - it's like falling in love with them all over again!




While I love doing this (the ESP/950 can pull this hat trick too), I don't love being away from them for a week or two to get the effect. I think everyone knows what the solution is: more headphones.


----------



## stevesonic

I recently joined the Grado fan club the moment I tried out one of the three sets I randomly was able to snag at a yard sale.  I got a working pair of HP-1's, a pair of RS-1s with a channel out, and..... yes PS-1s, also with a channel out.  The HP-1s are AMAZING.  Having never had the money to buy cans over about $100- my mind was absolutely blown by the quality. I've taken to listening to everything I can on them.   I cant wait for the new year to bring me some money to send the other 2 in to Grado for repairs.  Now I'm in a mad scramble to update my crappy mp3 music collection though.  Does anyone have any suggestions on where to purchase high quality digital music?


----------



## obobskivich

stevesonic said:


> I recently joined the Grado fan club the moment I tried out one of the three sets I randomly was able to snag at a yard sale.  I got a working pair of HP-1's, a pair of RS-1s with a channel out, and..... yes PS-1s, also with a channel out.  The HP-1s are AMAZING.  Having never had the money to buy cans over about $100- my mind was absolutely blown by the quality. I've taken to listening to everything I can on them.   I cant wait for the new year to bring me some money to send the other 2 in to Grado for repairs.  Now I'm in a mad scramble to update my crappy mp3 music collection though.  Does anyone have any suggestions on where to purchase high quality digital music?




I'm skeptical of finding all that at a yard sale, but hey, crazier things have happened! I vote for pics! 

Anyways - buying CDs is always a good place to start. Huge selection, generally high quality - what's not to love?


----------



## stevesonic

I couldn't believe it either, and they were there before my eyes.  
   
  I would love to add some pics but I don't think I've been on the site long enough or something.  It will not let me.  I tried changing my avatar to a better pic, and now I'm left with no avatar either.  I will upload to flikr for now.
   
  http://www.flickr.com/photos/91572848@N05/


----------



## obobskivich

Do I even want to ask what you paid? Realizing that the PS-1 are one of the rarest headphones ever made, and all that. 

And yeah i'd contact Grado about them - I know they can repair the RS-1 still, but I don't know about the PS-1; they were a very limited affair (intended for the German market actually) and all that.


----------



## stevesonic

I'll tell you this much, I got a deal.  
   
  Rare indeed.  This one is 39 of 250 (? I believe)
   
  Grado tells me they can repair them for $200. Also not a bad deal, though I haven't asked what they will use to repair them.  It's Grado, I'm not too worried about that.  I can't wait to have them repaired to hear what all the fuss is about.


----------



## obobskivich

stevesonic said:


> I'll tell you this much, I got a deal.
> 
> Rare indeed.  This one is 39 of 250 (? I believe)
> 
> Grado tells me they can repair them for $200. Also not a bad deal, though I haven't asked what they will use to repair them.  It's Grado, I'm not too worried about that.  I can't wait to have them repaired to hear what all the fuss is about.




Yes 250 is correct if I remember right. Is that $200 for just the PS-1? (I vaguely remember the RS-1 costing around $80 to restore). 

As far as what they'll repair them with - I think they charge a flat restoration fee for whatever cans you send in - the pads, cable, etc they can basically replace no problem, it's just the drivers that are kind of unknown - but Grado is pretty mum about their drivers. I would say that you should be okay though; it is Grado after all.


----------



## parbaked

Merry Christmas! You must have been a very good boy!


----------



## stevesonic

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Yes 250 is correct if I remember right. Is that $200 for just the PS-1? (I vaguely remember the RS-1 costing around $80 to restore).
> As far as what they'll repair them with - I think they charge a flat restoration fee for whatever cans you send in - the pads, cable, etc they can basically replace no problem, it's just the drivers that are kind of unknown - but Grado is pretty mum about their drivers. I would say that you should be okay though; it is Grado after all.


 
  Inflation must be taking it's toll, now the RS-1 will cost $100 and cushions are extra.   Still can't complain.


----------



## parbaked

Not sure but Joe, not Grado, may be the one to work on/repair the Ps-1 and HP-1. I don't think Grado work on the HP1000 drivers.
Steve sonic should check out the HP1000 threads. There are few members who have repaired and/or upgraded their HP2s through Joe Grado.
Devouring3 and PCF and others have a wealth of knowledge on the older Grados.


----------



## stacker45

And here i tought i'd gotten the deal of the century when i stumbled  upon my HP2s at an audio store, and they let me have them for $350, it was all i could do to keep from bursting out laughing in the salesman's face when he was writing up the bill.


----------



## jinteddy7

Just got the last pair of aluminum gimbals Rhydon has in stock... they look beautifulll on my SR325is =) Is anodizing hard to do?


----------



## devouringone3

Which color are they? I got black ones very recently too, I think I prefer them over MartinCustomAudio's
   
   
  I had a pretty good deal for my NOS HP2 and HP1 too , 923 and 819 CAD respectively
   
   
   
  stevesonic, Grado will replace your RS-1 drivers with RS-1i ones; they will do a super clean job, but you'll loose the vintage RS-1 drivers.
   
  Can you shine a flashlight in the cups and see if it could be cable connection problem? A relatively simple recabling by someone who knows his way around RS-1 drivers extraction (maybe it's just a matter of using a hair dryer), would be a better solution, and your RS-1 wouldn't loose its value nor sound. The vintage RS-1 are prized for their sound and pink drivers.
   
  Not much is known about the PS-1 drivers, but you would need to make sure that Grado put real PS-1 drivers and not RS-1i ones. Only if your PS-1 driver has exploded and is really KO, otherwise I'd try to recable (same solution as for the RS-1) before sending it to Grado. These drivers are the easiest ones to extract.
   
  These fancy-lock style Grado RS-1 wooden boxes with blue tinted velvet are pretty rare. This box (and black headband) implies that your pair is of second oldest type of vintage RS-1.
   
  Yep 250 PS-1 (and only 48 sold by TTVJ in the US in around 2004-2005 at a maximum pace of 2 a month) with the 7-8 John (eBay) Auction (called "JAG") Grado PS-1, no serial number on these. The last JAG is a special one-off with chrome metal finish cups.


----------



## jinteddy7

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Which color are they? I got black ones very recently too, I think I prefer them over MartinCustomAudio's
> 
> 
> I had a pretty good deal for my NOS HP2 and HP1 too , 923 and 819 CAD respectively
> ...


 
   


 Mine are silver. When did you receive yours? love mine wish they were black though. I like keeping my Grados looking as stock as possible =)


----------



## parbaked

The advantage of the MCA gimbals is that Martin includes matching metal roadblocks with set screws which solves the rod slippage issues, especially with metal (heavy) cups. It's nice to get rid of the plastic rod blocks if upgrading gimbals.


----------



## obobskivich

parbaked said:


> Not sure but Joe, not Grado, may be the one to work on/repair the Ps-1 and HP-1. I don't think Grado work on the HP1000 drivers.
> Steve sonic should check out the HP1000 threads. There are few members who have repaired and/or upgraded their HP2s through Joe Grado.
> Devouring3 and PCF and others have a wealth of knowledge on the older Grados.




PS-1 aren't a Joe can.  Grado would be the place to take them as well. 



devouringone3 said:


> Which color are they? I got black ones very recently too, I think I prefer them over MartinCustomAudio's
> 
> 
> I had a pretty good deal for my NOS HP2 and HP1 too [COLOR=F0F8FF], 923 and 819 CAD respectively[/COLOR]
> ...





Question though - if Grado receives them for restoration, will they check if it's just a bad solder/connection (Koss will) instead of just replacing the drivers? I know they will recable cans, but I'm just thinking they can't be that mechanical about repairs.


----------



## Jupiterknight

I have been enjoying a pair of PS 500 for quite a while. I'm also very well acquainted with almost the whole SR-series sound signature. So, I'm thinking about picking up a pair of RS1i or RS2i to complement my PS 500 with a more forward sounding Grado.
   
  It's purely intended to listening to non- audiophile music, 90% indie/alternative music and my sources are all good, within reasons!  I do not expect and upgrade, but what can I expect in a side grade experience. Basically my question is PS 500 vs. RS1i/RS2i, would I have room for both, worth it?


----------



## obobskivich

jupiterknight said:


> I have been enjoying a pair of PS 500 for quite a while. I'm also very well acquainted with almost the whole SR-series sound signature. So, I'm thinking about picking up a pair of RS1i or RS2i to complement my PS 500 with a more forward sounding Grado.
> 
> It's purely intended to listening to non- audiophile music, 90% indie/alternative music and my sources are all good, within reasons!  I do not expect and upgrade, but what can I expect in a side grade experience. Basically my question is PS 500 vs. RS1i/RS2i, would I have room for both, worth it?




I can't speak to the PS, but can speak to the RS-1 against the SR series (the PS-500 and RS-2 are the ones I need to hear still); you'll gain more impact high and low, but it's smoother and more refined than the SR series (there's no "clash" unless you really push it). The bass is very tight and controlled, and fits into the relatively intimate (but 3D) soundstage perfectly. I have no idea what "indie/alternative music" means these days, but I will say that I enjoy my RS-1 with basically everything I've tried thus far.


----------



## Jupiterknight

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> I can't speak to the PS, but can speak to the RS-1 against the SR series (the PS-500 and RS-2 are the ones I need to hear still); you'll gain more impact high and low, but it's smoother and more refined than the SR series (there's no "clash" unless you really push it). The bass is very tight and controlled, and fits into the relatively intimate (but 3D) soundstage perfectly. I have no idea what "indie/alternative music" means these days, but I will say that I enjoy my RS-1 with basically everything I've tried thus far.


 
   
  The PS-500 is to my ears at least, quite a deviation from the "traditional" Grado sound. Stronger bass presentation, mids/vocals are further back, but smooth extended highs. Sounds like a HD600 doesn't it , not really.. I actually have a pair of HD 650 and they complement my PS500 in a good way. 
   
  Anyway, I agree defining indie/alternative music is not as forward and easy to define as a pair of Grado's can sound like, but I get your point regarding comparing your RS-1 to the SR series.  Thanks!


----------



## obobskivich

Oh I wasn't meaning to make some commentary about music - I just have no idea what constitutes "indie music" . 

I think you'd like the RS-1 to be honest, but they're probably a pretty big departure from the HD 6x sound or similar - very much not laidback, they're quite radiant. A nice compliment to my ESP/950 to be honest (just like the SR-225 and HD 580 used to compliment one another).


----------



## Jupiterknight

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Oh I wasn't meaning to make some commentary about music - I just have no idea what constitutes "indie music"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I gotcha' no problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just want to make sure, well as much is reasonable, that either RS1/RS2 is a decent upgrade from the SR 225/80 releases, retaining their qualities so they/it can complement my PS500 by not being too similar, if you get my drift..


----------



## obobskivich

jupiterknight said:


> I gotcha' no problem :wink_face:  I just want to make sure, well as much is reasonable, that either RS1/RS2 is a decent upgrade from the SR 225/80 releases, retaining their qualities so they/it can complement my PS500 by not being too similar, if you get my drift..




I don't know about the PS-500, but yes I would say the RS-1 are a considerable upgrade over the SR-225. Soundstage is the biggest difference but they have more nuanced improvements as well (and imho the best bass of any dynamic can). The RS-2 are described (and measured) to be more neutral/leveled out than the RS-1, they are also the lightest Grado which should make them one of the most comfortable options as well.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





jupiterknight said:


> I gotcha' no problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  RS1 is the epitome of what the Prestige Series strives for. The sound signature really is about the same, but everything about the sound is better. As obobskivich said, the soundstage is improved, and the bass is improved (both in quantity, quality, & extension). The RS1 bass is really awesome. It will make a good complement to the PS500, as the PS500 has much more bass and less forward mids / highs than the RS1.


----------



## desertblues

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> RS1 is the epitome of what the Prestige Series strives for. The sound signature really is about the same, but everything about the sound is better. As obobskivich said, the soundstage is improved, and the bass is improved (both in quantity, quality, & extension). The RS1 bass is really awesome. It will make a good complement to the PS500, as the PS500 has much more bass and less forward mids / highs than the RS1.


 
   
  I have the PS 500 and the RS1 and I love 'em both, but they are different. There are some things I like to hear with the 500's, but there are many instances where only the RS1 will do! Acoustic music of any type has to be heard with the RS1 for example. As for the bass, it is incredible. The above post and Obob's pretty much nail it. I would not part with either of my Grados by the way.


----------



## Biscuitz

Aye, I have not heard any headphone reproduce acoustic guitar as beautifully as the RS1. I am sure I will own an RS1 in due time, when funds flow more freely.


----------



## Jupiterknight

Thanks everyone for answering. I will add either a RS2 or RS1 to complement my PS500 in near future.


----------



## obobskivich

jupiterknight said:


> Thanks everyone for answering. I will add either a RS2 or RS1 to complement my PS500 in near future.


----------



## jtinto

I might add a PS500 for travel ...
  interested to hear your comparisons with the RS1i
  Cheers


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Question though - if Grado receives them for restoration, will they check if it's just a bad solder/connection (Koss will) instead of just replacing the drivers? I know they will recable cans, but I'm just thinking they can't be that mechanical about repairs.


 
   
  You're right, when they have access to the back of the driver they can discover with a multimeter where the problem is located, and say if the cable is the faulty one.
   
  But I would still ask them about what they plan on doing to it, before sending them a vintage RS-1 to repair.


----------



## Gato7

I've just gotten myself a set of Grado 225i's, and I was wondering what cables you use for yours. I kind of want to find some cotton sheathed cables, but I've had no luck so far. Any suggestions?

In other news, getting some Mahogany full cups for mine. I can't wait.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





desertblues said:


> I have the PS 500 and the RS1 and I love 'em both, but they are different. There are some things I like to hear with the 500's, but there are many instances where only the RS1 will do! Acoustic music of any type has to be heard with the RS1 for example. As for the bass, it is incredible. The above post and Obob's pretty much nail it. I would not part with either of my Grados by the way.


 
   
  I agree, i have heard both the PS500 and the RS1i, and for about $1300 retail, you're getting two high end headphones, that some consider to be their favorites, regardless of brand or price, definately a smart move, if one can afford it.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> While I love doing this (the ESP/950 can pull this hat trick too), I don't love being away from them for a week or two to get the effect. I think everyone knows what the solution is: more headphones.


 
   
  lol, amen to that...BIGGEST mistake I made in this hobby - one that I thankfully figured out early on - was to not stress over which ONE headphone was right for me. Especially considering how easy it is to find others who are interested in picking up pre-owned phones, I find it FAR more enjoyable to have some variety in the house. I think it also goes a long way to preventing all that fanboy crap that tends to ruin a lot of the discourse on sites like this one. I love my Grados best, but I can be just as happy extolling the virtues of my Beyerdynamic pairs, my Koss Tonys, the little cheapo JVCs, my Atrio IEMs, etc, etc.  And that doesn't mean you have to spend tons of money either...with all the fantastic headphones you can get for not much money at all, you can establish some variety at pretty much any price point.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> The advantage of the MCA gimbals is that Martin includes matching metal roadblocks with set screws which solves the rod slippage issues, especially with metal (heavy) cups. It's nice to get rid of the plastic rod blocks if upgrading gimbals.


 
   
  I can't even begin to tell you how f-ing annoyed I was getting by the slippage on my GS1ks...Martin's rodblocks were the ticket and it's really been a great investment. Some likely will consider them pricey, and I can't disagree, but it was a very worthwhile purchase for me.


----------



## obobskivich

focker said:


> lol, amen to that...BIGGEST mistake I made in this hobby - one that I thankfully figured out early on - was to not stress over which ONE headphone was right for me. Especially considering how easy it is to find others who are interested in picking up pre-owned phones, I find it FAR more enjoyable to have some variety in the house. I think it also goes a long way to preventing all that fanboy crap that tends to ruin a lot of the discourse on sites like this one. I love my Grados best, but I can be just as happy extolling the virtues of my Beyerdynamic pairs, my Koss Tonys, the little cheapo JVCs, my Atrio IEMs, etc, etc.  And that doesn't mean you have to spend tons of money either...with all the fantastic headphones you can get for not much money at all, you can establish some variety at pretty much any price point.




Aye! 

Now the question that makes us all nervous: _WHICH_ cans?


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





focker said:


> I can't even begin to tell you how f-ing annoyed I was getting by the slippage on my GS1ks...Martin's rodblocks were the ticket and it's really been a great investment. Some likely will consider them pricey, and I can't disagree, but it was a very worthwhile purchase for me.


 
  I came across the same problem with my MS2i's and read some post's on how people would crazy glue the rod to the rod blocks, wich I could not believe what I was reading! So I went to my local hobby store and purchased what are called (collars) in a nice chrome finish with set screw's in them along with some rubber O-rings, placing the O-ring onto the top of the rod's first to protect the plastic rod block's from the metal coller's, then sliding the collar on top of the O-ring and locking them to my adjustment with the set screw's and they could not have worked out better. I too was considering the martins rod blocks but they were too pricey for me, and that would have lead me to more and more custom upgrades and would have got very expensive (just about the price of my headphone's) and could not justify spending that much on cosmetic's but I wish I could have. Good for you, enjoy!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> I came across the same problem with my MS2i's and read some post's on how people would crazy glue the rod to the rod blocks, wich I could not believe what I was reading! So I went to my local hobby store and purchased what are called (collars) in a nice chrome finish with set screw's in them along with some rubber O-rings, placing the O-ring onto the top of the rod's first to protect the plastic rod block's from the metal coller's, then sliding the collar on top of the O-ring and locking them to my adjustment with the set screw's and they could not have worked out better. I too was considering the martins rod blocks but they were too pricey for me, and that would have lead me to more and more custom upgrades and would have got very expensive (just about the price of my headphone's) and could not justify spending that much on cosmetic's but I wish I could have. Good for you, enjoy!


 
   
  Even tough i always lay my PS1000s flat when i'm not using them, i'm affraid that eventually gravity will take it's tool, so, if it's possible, could you post a pic of your headphones?


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Even tough i always lay my PS1000s flat when i'm not using them, i'm affraid that eventually gravity will take it's tool, so, if it's possible, could you post a pic of your headphones?


 
   First I have to learn how to send pic's to this forum (if I am allowed) I've only joined this forum recently, if I can I definitly will figure out how to do it and will post a few pic's in the morning for you.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> I came across the same problem with my MS2i's and read some post's on how people would crazy glue the rod to the rod blocks, wich I could not believe what I was reading! So I went to my local hobby store and purchased what are called (collars) in a nice chrome finish with set screw's in them along with some rubber O-rings, placing the O-ring onto the top of the rod's first to protect the plastic rod block's from the metal coller's, then sliding the collar on top of the O-ring and locking them to my adjustment with the set screw's and they could not have worked out better. I too was considering the martins rod blocks but they were too pricey for me, and that would have lead me to more and more custom upgrades and would have got very expensive (just about the price of my headphone's) and could not justify spending that much on cosmetic's but I wish I could have. Good for you, enjoy!


 
   
  Very nice! I didn't even think about shaft collars...I remember someone mentioning those a while back but they didn't even cross my mind. Like stacker said, pics are very much encouraged!


----------



## obobskivich

joseph69 said:


> First I have to learn how to send pic's to this forum (if I am allowed) I've only joined this forum recently, if I can I definitly will figure out how to do it and will post a few pic's in the morning for you.




You can actually upload them here (no need to host them externally) - just click the little picture icon in the post reply box, and pick the image(s) you want from your computer. I think you have enough posts to post images (I think you only need like 10 posts). 



focker said:


> Very nice! I didn't even think about shaft collars...I remember someone mentioning those a while back but they didn't even cross my mind. Like stacker said, pics are very much encouraged!




Hey man, I suggested zipties. Shaft collars is a prettier way to do it indeed.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Hey man, I suggested zipties.


 
   
  That you did!


----------



## jimbomak

Have iGrados and some SR325s . Started with SR80s which I got in a hi fi shop in Leicester back in 1998. Passed them onto my cousin who now has SR80i's . Great sound from all that I've listened to. Only problem.....comfort. Use Audio Technica AD700s for long time listening.


----------



## joseph69

Sorry guy's, I understand how to send the pic's onto my post (thank's for the tip) but I have an old IBM think pad laptop wich doe's not accept the card from the camera, also I don't have the cable to plug in direct.To (*STACKER45),* there is no problem with the headphone's laying flat with the collar's on at all, I also only lay mine flat, they are not in the way at all, the driver's are still able to rotate 360 degree's, they do not restrict at all. Will try to pick up a cable from the electronic's store in the near future and send some pic's, the collar's look like they belong on the rod's from the factory. If I remember the hole deal cost under 5$ U.S, really work's out well.
   
  If you search on BING (shaft collar's) image's will come up of the one's I used, I used the one piece collar's with the single set screw, so at least you can see the collar's.


----------



## Biscuitz

Anyone tried or thinking of trying the Schiit Magni?
   
  http://schiit.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=0&products_id=13

 Looks like a great match for Grados with 1.2W at 32 ohms and output impedance of less than 0.1 ohms.


----------



## parbaked

I use zip ties. One advantage of zips over set screw collars is that you can still adjust the size without loosening the set screws. Also if you catch the cable on something the zips will slide up the gimbal rod and not stress the cable/driver connection. You can also leave a little extra zip length when you trim which will contact the headband and stop the cups from spinning around. Cheap, strong and light!


----------



## obobskivich

biscuitz said:


> Anyone tried or thinking of trying the Schiit Magni?
> 
> http://schiit.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=0&products_id=13
> 
> ...




Can't say I have - I know from talking to Jason that the Asgard (at least at the time) is/was the only amp he had that he would suggest for Grados. I'm sure you could e-mail them and ask about the Magni though - I'm guessing they'll give it the okay (Grados don't need much to drive them - 1.2W is like hooking them up to a supercollider!). 

I can say, however, that the Musical Fidelity V-CAN-II is a fantastic choice, and I think one of the other chaps in here has an older version of the Musical Fidelity headamp and enjoys his as well. The hi-fi shop that used to be near me suggested one of the X-CAN amps for Grados "in the day" as well - I don't know if there's anything to Musical Fidelity and Grado, but it wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> I use zip ties. One advantage of zips over set screw collars is that you can still adjust the size without loosening the set screws. Also if you catch the cable on something the zips will slide up the gimbal rod and not stress the cable/driver connection. You can also leave a little extra zip length when you trim which will contact the headband and stop the cups from spinning around. Cheap, strong and light!


 
  Also the cable going inside the cup/driver is also zip tied to prevent you from pulling the cable off of the driver's. I like the idea that your method prevent's the driver's from spinning all the way around, I'm currently thinking about a solution myself to allow the driver's to move abouy 100 degree's so I can place them down flat when not in use, and when I use them they still have enough movement to shape my head without being restricted. BTW I never let my cup's spin at all, the cable is staight as a pin, I put them on/off the same way everytime from day one. I'm the only person who listen's to my headphone's, so they are treated with great care..


----------



## jtinto

Maybe we should start wearing zip ties like dog ears, a la DeMarcus Ware


----------



## TwoTrack

Just ordered a pair of PS500s from a local dealer.  Should have them within two weeks.  I've been listening to the demo pair a lot and I am impressed.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





twotrack said:


> Just ordered a pair of PS500s from a local dealer.  Should have them within two weeks.  I've been listening to the demo pair a lot and I am impressed.


 
  How is the sound signature, from what I read they are the grado with the most bass, but are the mid's foward like the SR/RS model's and how are the high's, sounstage, and clarity, are they warm with vocal's? Just curious I've never heard them. Thank's.


----------



## TwoTrack

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> How is the sound signature, from what I read they are the grado with the most bass, but are the mid's foward like the SR/RS model's and how are the high's, sounstage, and clarity, are they warm with vocal's? Just curious I've never heard them. Thank's.


 
   
  Well I need to spend some time with the new pair on my own gear.  However, initial impressions are more detail, more openness, good bass, and smooth highs.  But the clencher for me is a nice midrange.  Just glorious in the mids.


----------



## joseph69

Thank you, like I said I was just curious to know if they had the grado signature and what your thought's were. Enjoy them when you recieve them good listening. Thank's.


----------



## TwoTrack

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Thank you, like I said I was just curious to know if they had the grado signature and what your thought's were. Enjoy them when you recieve them good listening. Thank's.


 
   
  Thanks, I will post more specific comments once they break in.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Sorry guy's, I understand how to send the pic's onto my post (thank's for the tip) but I have an old IBM think pad laptop wich doe's not accept the card from the camera, also I don't have the cable to plug in direct.To (*STACKER45),* there is no problem with the headphone's laying flat with the collar's on at all, I also only lay mine flat, they are not in the way at all, the driver's are still able to rotate 360 degree's, they do not restrict at all. Will try to pick up a cable from the electronic's store in the near future and send some pic's, the collar's look like they belong on the rod's from the factory. If I remember the hole deal cost under 5$ U.S, really work's out well.
> 
> If you search on BING (shaft collar's) image's will come up of the one's I used, I used the one piece collar's with the single set screw, so at least you can see the collar's.


 
   
  I imagine that laying the headphones flat is not a problem, but i like to have my headphones on stands, but with the PS1000 weight, that's asking for trouble


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





twotrack said:


> Well I need to spend some time with the new pair on my own gear.  However, initial impressions are more detail, more openness, good bass, and smooth highs.  But the clencher for me is a nice midrange.  Just glorious in the mids.


 
   
  I agree, and in my opinion, the PS500s have the most unGrado sound of all, definately one of my favorite Grados.


----------



## Jupiterknight

Ended up purchasing a pair of RS2i from Amazon for $380, return unit of course at this price level, but I have in general a very good experience with these Amazon offers and the price was just way to tempting to let it go, although I was still in the moment of deciding whether to get either a RS1 or RS2 to complement my PS500.
   
  I will post impressions of this pairing and maybe include the SR80i that I also have.


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





jupiterknight said:


> Ended up purchasing a pair of RS2i from Amazon for $380, return unit of course at this price level, but I have in general a very good experience with these Amazon offers and the price was just way to tempting to let it go, although I was still in the moment of deciding whether to get either a RS1 or RS2 to complement my PS500.
> 
> I will post impressions of this pairing and maybe include the SR80i that I also have.


 
  Congrats on your purchase! ...man, I was just gonna pm you to see if you wanted to audition my Rs2 and in return I could audition your PS500 for a week or two. Oh well, guess I'll have to be patient till I get my "Head-Fi budget" up again.


----------



## Jupiterknight

Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> Congrats on your purchase! ...man, I was just gonna pm you to see if you wanted to audition my Rs2 and in return I could audition your PS500 for a week or two. Oh well, guess I'll have to be patient till I get my "Head-Fi budget" up again.


 
   
  Thanks, I know what you mean
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My Head-Fi budget" is kind of at an all time low right now,  so I have decided not to purchase or upgrade anything until next year


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





jupiterknight said:


> Thanks, I know what you mean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  haha, good one


----------



## Focker

So nice to see so many new Grado owners coming into the fold! Welcome to the club, gents! Sounds like a lot of folks are gravitating toward the RS1s and the PS500s...can't go wrong there!


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I imagine that laying the headphones flat is not a problem, but i like to have my headphones on stands, but with the PS1000 weight, that's asking for trouble


 
  I don't think your asking for any trouble at all, it's acually the same difference in weight on the rod block's themself's, your just adding the collar's to the rod to keep the adjustment height, the block's with or without the collar's still have the same weight on them, they also come in black if you like,


----------



## TwoTrack

Quote: 





focker said:


> So nice to see so many new Grado owners coming into the fold! Welcome to the club, gents! Sounds like a lot of folks are gravitating toward the RS1s and the PS500s...can't go wrong there!


 
   
  I could not decide so I have both now.


----------



## jinteddy7

Quote: 





twotrack said:


> I could not decide so I have both now.


 
  Best way of solving first world problems =)


----------



## myears

I'm thinking of buying a CD player as I don't have any and I've been listening to music from notebooks most of the time, I'm thinking of moving to CDs, at least for the things I really like. I currently use the SR325is and I was just wondering if buying a regular audio systems rangeing from 100 to 300 US$ (those ones with speakers and CD player) would be a waste of money in terms of sound to my sr325is?
   
  Any idea of playing CDs on the cheap and have decent quality with my sr325is? thanks....


----------



## cel4145

Quote: 





myears said:


> I'm thinking of buying a CD player as I don't have any and I've been listening to music from notebooks most of the time, I'm thinking of moving to CDs, at least for the things I really like. I currently use the SR325is and I was just wondering if buying a regular audio systems rangeing from 100 to 300 US$ (those ones with speakers and CD player) would be a waste of money in terms of sound to my sr325is?
> 
> Any idea of playing CDs on the cheap and have decent quality with my sr325is? thanks....


 
   
  If your main goal is to listen to better audio with your SR225is, best bet would be to rip your CDs to your notebook in lossless format, then get a good DAC/headphone amp setup. If you have a lot of CDs, invest in an external USB CD drive so you don't wear out your notebook CD drive.


----------



## Awgd8

I think the RS2i will compliment the PS500s for my taste.  Sometimes, I miss the forward presentation of the 325is.  The PS500s mids and highs are clear, but it is a bit farther away.  I tried the RS1i and RS2i before, and I think the RS2i is a good match for the PS500s.
   
  BTW, towel hook from ACE hardware...  =)
  I used to be a fan of Bose, until I discovered Grado and V-moda cans.
  Still, I bought a Bose speaker since it is the cheapest one with decent soundstage.  I have to always set the Itune equalizer  to treble boost when using the Bose desktop speaker.
  I am looking forward for a Little Dot tube amp.  Either the Hybrid 1+ or the MKii  ?  I wonder if any tube can make the PS500 sound sig a bit warmer ?


----------



## myears

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> If your main goal is to listen to better audio with your SR225is, best bet would be to rip your CDs to your notebook in lossless format, then get a good DAC/headphone amp setup. If you have a lot of CDs, invest in an external USB CD drive so you don't wear out your notebook CD drive.


 
   
  Well so maybe I should get a tube amp to pair with my Fiio E10, which has a DAC and a line out that presumably comes from the DAC, I'm into the http://bravoaudio.com/Bravo%20Ocean.html. The question now is, FLAC files with FiiO E10 + Bravo Audio tube would give me something better than my Sony Vaio headphone output? I'm sayng that because the FiiO E10 amp output gives me a less detailed sound than the notebook jack to the point I don't use it anymore. Need help.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> I don't think your asking for any trouble at all, it's acually the same difference in weight on the rod block's themself's, your just adding the collar's to the rod to keep the adjustment height, the block's with or without the collar's still have the same weight on them, they also come in black if you like,


 
   
  What i mean is. it's asking for trouble to put them on an headphone stand WITHOUT the collars,


----------



## betelguese05

My first pair of real headphones were SR60s. I guess there are now a couple of competitors in the $80 price range but I find it hard to believe that the SR60(i) isn't still on top.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> So nice to see so many new Grado owners coming into the fold! Welcome to the club, gents! Sounds like a lot of folks are gravitating toward the RS1s and the PS500s...can't go wrong there!


 
   
  It is nice to see new Grado owners, but base on the many Audeze and HiFiMan threads, more specifically the LCD2/3 and HE500/HE6,  we still seem to represent a very small percentage of the Head-Fi comunity.
   
  And you're right, the RS1is and the PS500s are very popular among Grado fans, and with good reason.
   
  One thing that i've noticed, and that i find a bit annoying, is peoples steering other member who seek advice away from Grados, often making refference to the Grado house sound (bright and no bass), now, not only don't i agree with this statement, but i wonder if the peoples who keep reffering the Grado house sound, ever heard the GS1000is, the PS500s, or the PS1000s.


----------



## betelguese05

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> It is nice to see new Grado owners, but base on the many Audeze and HiFiMan threads, more specifically the LCD2/3 and HE500/HE6,  we still seem to represent a very small percentage of the Head-Fi comunity.
> 
> And you're right, the RS1is and the PS500s are very popular among Grado fans, and with good reason.
> 
> One thing that i've noticed, and that i find a bit annoying, is peoples steering other member who seek advice away from Grados, often making refference to the Grado house sound (bright and no bass), now, not only don't i agree with this statement, but i wonder if the peoples who keep reffering the Grado house sound, ever heard the GS1000is, the PS500s, or the PS1000s.


 
  I have been considering going for either the 1000i or the Audeze LCD2's. I wish more places had the 1000i's in stock to try so that I wouldn't be as blind when purchasing


----------



## squallkiercosa

I bought my sr60i thinking that I could mod them, but once I listened them for the first time I thought why should I change such a nice sound. However, I did not find great differences between the sr80i even amped. I still want a sr325is simply because of the aluminum...


----------



## jeffrocc

Hey all. Bought my first pair of sr-80's and am very impressed with their stock capabilities. I am, however, unaccustomed to to such a clear high frequency range and of course the slightly perceived lack of low end. My question. Do the mods make enough of a difference in these areas to justify opening up a new set of phones. I'm not nervous of doing the job, but will the results justify voiding the warranty? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Jupiterknight

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> It is nice to see new Grado owners, but base on the many Audeze and HiFiMan threads, more specifically the LCD2/3 and HE500/HE6,  we still seem to represent a very small percentage of the Head-Fi comunity.
> 
> And you're right, the RS1is and the PS500s are very popular among Grado fans, and with good reason.
> 
> One thing that i've noticed, and that i find a bit annoying, is peoples steering other member who seek advice away from Grados, often making refference to the Grado house sound (bright and no bass), now, not only don't i agree with this statement, but i wonder if the peoples who keep reffering the Grado house sound, ever heard the GS1000is, the PS500s, or the PS1000s.


 
   
  You could be very much right and it makes sense to me.  My experience with the PS500 is that it does very much deviate from the traditional Grado house sound that many may be acquainted with from the SR60-325 series by being bright, very forward sounding and lack of bass.
   
  To be said, the PS500 does still retain part of the Grado house sound but in a good way, the detail and clarity. One thing for sure it certainly doesn't lack bass impact and has a less forward presentation than the SR-series. Enhanced sound stage as well. Overall a very positive deviation from the traditional Grado house sound that many may dislike or criticize to a certain extend.


----------



## myears

Quote: 





jeffrocc said:


> Hey all. Bought my first pair of sr-80's and am very impressed with their stock capabilities. I am, however, unaccustomed to to such a clear high frequency range and of course the slightly perceived lack of low end. My question. Do the mods make enough of a difference in these areas to justify opening up a new set of phones. I'm not nervous of doing the job, but will the results justify voiding the warranty? Any help would be appreciated.


 
   

 I'm skeptical about it but if it's for aesthetical reason that's ok. I'm thiking about getting vibros for my sr80i. On the other hand I'm getting into tube amps that can be cheaper than some mods and might bring more consistent results without changing the original design.


----------



## obobskivich

betelguese05 said:


> My first pair of real headphones were SR60s. I guess there are now a couple of competitors in the $80 price range but I find it hard to believe that the SR60(i) isn't still on top.




There's a few headphones around their price that I would consider "as good" that have come about since the early 1990s, but if isolation isn't a concern I think they very much are still on top. 




stacker45 said:


> One thing that i've noticed, and that i find a bit annoying, is peoples steering other member who seek advice away from Grados, often making refference to the Grado house sound (bright and no bass), now, not only don't i agree with this statement, but i wonder if the peoples who keep reffering the Grado house sound, ever heard the GS1000is, the PS500s, or the PS1000s.




By and large the majority of those users, when questioned (IME) will just blast you with HeadRoom Build-A-Graph and a bunch of hot air about how they don't need to listen to anything to know everything and so on. Most of them will usually go on to talk about how Grado are an "old design" and that "new technology and advances in audio in the last 10 years have made them obsolete" usually citing buzz-word laden (and in some cases downright deceptive) marketing campaigns from a few popular audiophile manufacturers in recent years as "proof" (it's always "proven" it's never "in principle" or "data supported" it's always "shut up here is irrefutable PROOF that cannot be questioned or challenged!") of the inferiority of whatever Grado product. And when that fails they usually just cup their hands over their ears and start singing the Smurf's work song. 

I don't mean this directed at any particular member, but I've had this encounter a number of times in the past, usually with members that've never touched an American made headphone immediately steering people away from Grados for a variety of reasons, and I think (and yes this part is my opinion) that a lot of it has to do with the "Euro/Japanese is better" anti-domestic mindset that has become somewhat prevalent in the US. Personally I will tell you that I don't care where a product is made, as long as it's well made; I have examples of Chinese, American, Japanese, Taiwanese, German, etc made things that are all very well made, and I recognize that every people is capable of producing quality. Grado is a prime example here - very well made, well performing equipment. But I think there's too much politics and mythology that steers people away from them. There's also the "wow" expectation that a lot of new users have when they're asked to spend a lot of money on a product, and while Grado's house-sound is certainly unique and does grab you, it isn't "wow" in the bloated, super-bass sense (which is what I see most new users expect when they spend some coin - it's all about "base" :rolleyes. 

Sure, they're somewhat bright headphones, and they are truly not for everyone (but no headphone is), but I think the "don't get those you might not like them" reasoning that has been blanketly applied to them in an echo chamber is entirely unearned. Especially for a company that is so consistently devoted to customer satisfaction and quality, in an era when such a thing is quite rare. 




jeffrocc said:


> Hey all. Bought my first pair of sr-80's and am very impressed with their stock capabilities. I am, however, unaccustomed to to such a clear high frequency range and of course the slightly perceived lack of low end. My question. Do the mods make enough of a difference in these areas to justify opening up a new set of phones. I'm not nervous of doing the job, but will the results justify voiding the warranty? Any help would be appreciated.




My advice would be to give yourself time to get used to them before you start chopping on them. I know there's a lot of whizbang claims about "well I can tell if a can is good or not within 5 minutes" (I've heard it as low as 5 seconds, which is truly unbelievable) and so on - honestly it takes time to get to know what you're dealing with, what kinds of changes you'd like to make, and to have enough of an understanding of what you're working on to be able to make changes and say "yes this helps" or "no this doesn't help at all." 

That said, what mods are you considering for them? If it's a simple pad swap, I'd say go for it, and that's where I'd honestly suggest you to start. But if we're talking about "oh I had these for two days and I'm gonna completely chop them apart, get new cups, custom pads, custom headband, recable them, punch holes in the drivers, etc etc" - I'd say take a step back and give them some time to grow on you. 




myears said:


> I'm skeptical about it but if it's for aesthetical reason that's ok. I'm thiking about getting vibros for my sr80i. On the other hand I'm getting into tube amps that can be cheaper than some mods and might bring more consistent results without changing the original design.




Aesthetic is already an adjective. 

Changing the cups on Grados will influence the sound, now to what degree and whether or not it's good or bad is up to you and the degree to which you chop them up (e.g. if you do a full Vixen they're gonna be considerably changed, but if you took them apart and repainted them it shouldn't change the sound at all unless you put A LOT of paint on them). Changing amplification and source components will, in my experience, do less for you in terms of bona fide changes to the headphones, and as always I'm going to tell you that dumping money into a new amp or new DAC as a means of transfiguring your cans is generally a snipe hunt. Sure, it makes *some* difference, but upgrading the cans will do more for you. I think we're probably in agreement that spending $300-$600 on "bling" mods for an SR-60 or even SR-225 is kind of ridiculous though - sure they look pretty afterwords, but if its nothing but a looker, what's the point when you could've had an RS-1?


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





betelguese05 said:


> I have been considering going for either the 1000i or the Audeze LCD2's. I wish more places had the 1000i's in stock to try so that I wouldn't be as blind when purchasing


 
   
  I consider myself very lucky, because my dealer let me take my PS1000s home with me to compare them with my GS/HP1000 on my own sound system for a few days.
   
  I too would like to hear a pair of LCD2s and also the, just to see what all the fuss is about, and, who knows, if i like what i hear, i might end up selling my GS1000s.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> By and large the majority of those users, when questioned (IME) will just blast you with HeadRoom Build-A-Graph and a bunch of hot air about how they don't need to listen to anything to know everything and so on. Most of them will usually go on to talk about how Grado are an "old design" and that "new technology and advances in audio in the last 10 years have made them obsolete" usually citing buzz-word laden (and in some cases downright deceptive) marketing campaigns from a few popular audiophile manufacturers in recent years as "proof" (it's always "proven" it's never "in principle" or "data supported" it's always "shut up here is irrefutable PROOF that cannot be questioned or challenged!") of the inferiority of whatever Grado product. And when that fails they usually just cup their hands over their ears and start singing the Smurf's work song.
> I don't mean this directed at any particular member, but I've had this encounter a number of times in the past, usually with members that've never touched an American made headphone immediately steering people away from Grados for a variety of reasons, and I think (and yes this part is my opinion) that a lot of it has to do with the "Euro/Japanese is better" anti-domestic mindset that has become somewhat prevalent in the US. Personally I will tell you that I don't care where a product is made, as long as it's well made; I have examples of Chinese, American, Japanese, Taiwanese, German, etc made things that are all very well made, and I recognize that every people is capable of producing quality. Grado is a prime example here - very well made, well performing equipment. But I think there's too much politics and mythology that steers people away from them. There's also the "wow" expectation that a lot of new users have when they're asked to spend a lot of money on a product, and while Grado's house-sound is certainly unique and does grab you, it isn't "wow" in the bloated, super-bass sense (which is what I see most new users expect when they spend some coin - it's all about "base"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> It is nice to see new Grado owners, but base on the many Audeze and HiFiMan threads, more specifically the LCD2/3 and HE500/HE6,  we still seem to represent a very small percentage of the Head-Fi comunity.
> 
> And you're right, the RS1is and the PS500s are very popular among Grado fans, and with good reason.
> 
> One thing that i've noticed, and that i find a bit annoying, is peoples steering other member who seek advice away from Grados, often making refference to the Grado house sound (bright and no bass), now, not only don't i agree with this statement, but i wonder if the peoples who keep reffering the Grado house sound, ever heard the GS1000is, the PS500s, or the PS1000s.


 
   
  I find it very annoying, as well. And in addition to Obob's excellent response, I'll just point out that my approach is typically to just make a few comments about my own experiences with them, which many times is enough encouragement for another to at least give them an audition. All the headphone war nonsense really takes away from the site, IMO, and the whole idea of the "chart warriors" who throw their data and measurements around is often times more about "winning" than it is the pursuit of aural pleasure. Those of us who are more interested in finding transducers that allow us to enjoy our music at the highest level than  finding a way to win a debate won't need much inspiration to at least give them a listen. That obviously doesn't mean they'll match up to their preferences, which is perfectly fine, but I think after decades of Grado success it's pretty clear that  these products hit the mark for a pretty large number of music lovers around the globe.


----------



## parbaked

jeffrocc said:


> Hey all. Bought my first pair of sr-80's and am very impressed with their stock capabilities. I am, however, unaccustomed to to such a clear high frequency range and of course the slightly perceived lack of low end. My question. Do the mods make enough of a difference in these areas to justify opening up a new set of phones. I'm not nervous of doing the job, but will the results justify voiding the warranty? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Try bowl pads. They will improve the sound of your your 80s


----------



## sinnottj

parbaked said:


> jeffrocc said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all. Bought my first pair of sr-80's and am very impressed with their stock capabilities. I am, however, unaccustomed to to such a clear high frequency range and of course the slightly perceived lack of low end. My question. Do the mods make enough of a difference in these areas to justify opening up a new set of phones. I'm not nervous of doing the job, but will the results justify voiding the warranty? Any help would be appreciated.
> > Try bowl pads. They will improve the sound of your your 80s




This. Replacing the comfies with the bowls should be the first 'mod' anyone with a low-end Grado tries: increases clarity and soundstage, and tightens the bass. Doing this made me realise just how good my MS1s really are!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> I find it very annoying, as well. And in addition to Obob's excellent response, I'll just point out that my approach is typically to just make a few comments about my own experiences with them, which many times is enough encouragement for another to at least give them an audition. All the headphone war nonsense really takes away from the site, IMO, and the whole idea of the "chart warriors" who throw their data and measurements around is often times more about "winning" than it is the pursuit of aural pleasure. Those of us who are more interested in finding transducers that allow us to enjoy our music at the highest level than  finding a way to win a debate won't need much inspiration to at least give them a listen. That obviously doesn't mean they'll match up to their preferences, which is perfectly fine, but I think after decades of Grado success it's pretty clear that  these products hit the mark for a pretty large number of music lovers around the globe.


 
   
  I don't get this ''headphone war'' either, this is not a competition, the way i see it, we all have something in common, wich is, we all enjoy listening to our music through headphones, if peoples started saying  my headphones sound DIFFERENT than yours, instead of saying, my headphones sound BETTER than yours, we wouldn't have this pissing contest.


----------



## Lirpa

Do Grado's make anyone else's jaw hurt? I know a lot complain about the comfort of these headphones, but it's usually about the ears and not the jaw. Mine become more comfortable the more I wear them, and I don't feel any pain with the headphones on, but when I take them off and try to eat my jaw hurts as if I have been chewing excessive amounts of gum. I have an enormous head, I'm guessing that is probably a factor. Will c-pads eliminate this?


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





sinnottj said:


> This. Replacing the comfies with the bowls should be the first 'mod' anyone with a low-end Grado tries: increases clarity and soundstage, and tightens the bass. Doing this made me realise just how good my MS1s really are!


 
  Double this. Seriously, the L-Cush pads are a significant improvement in sound quality to the SR60i, SR80i, and SR125i. Sinnottj is right: better clarity, more coherent soundstage, and tighter, more focused bass.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





lirpa said:


> Do Grado's make anyone else's jaw hurt? I know a lot complain about the comfort of these headphones, but it's usually about the ears and not the jaw. Mine become more comfortable the more I wear them, and I don't feel any pain with the headphones on, but when I take them off and try to eat my jaw hurts as if I have been chewing excessive amounts of gum. I have an enormous head, I'm guessing that is probably a factor. Will c-pads eliminate this?


 
  Hm I've never had a problem with this personally. I'm surprised they'd hurt your jaw, seeing as they are supra-aural design. The only headphones I actually experienced jaw-discomfort with was the Beyerdynamic DT770/880/990 series.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I don't get this ''headphone war'' either, this is not a competition, the way i see it, we all have something in common, wich is, we all enjoy listening to our music through headphones, if peoples started saying  my headphones sound DIFFERENT than yours, instead of saying, my headphones sound BETTER than yours, we wouldn't have this pissing contest.


 
   
   
  I agree. It really does take away from what is otherwise an awesome forum...I often think about how much I've learned over the past year and it's staggering to me. Not only that, but the amount of enjoyment that this side of the hobby has brought me (I literally knew NOTHING about headphones prior to November of 2011) since I first started coming here is off the charts. So the positives far outweigh the negatives for me in terms of the discourse, but yeah, I think there are a handful of people on this site who do others a severe disservice by the way they just dismiss gear that isn't to their liking. It's great to say why we don't like something, but not so great to assume that others won't like it for the same reasons.


----------



## SgtPepper

Quote: 





sinnottj said:


> This. Replacing the comfies with the bowls should be the first 'mod' anyone with a low-end Grado tries: increases clarity and soundstage, and tightens the bass. Doing this made me realise just how good my MS1s really are!


 
   
  Doing this makes the MS1's sound dangerously close to the MS2i's. The differences in pads can a yield a greater difference in sound than switching between models, at least in the Prestige line.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





sgtpepper said:


> Doing this makes the MS1's sound dangerously close to the MS2i's. The differences in pads can a yield a greater difference in sound than switching between models, at least in the Prestige line.


 
  Hi, curious to hear IYO what are the difference's between the two, with (L) pad's on the MS1's? Would you still have purchased the MS2i over the MS1i?


----------



## sinnottj

joseph69 said:


> Hi, curious to hear IYO what are the difference's between the two, with (L) pad's on the MS1's? Would you still have purchased the MS2i over the MS1i?




I have some 325is (modded with wood cups) rather than MS2is myself and, while I'd say they are clearly better than my MS1is, the differences are relatively subtle. 

The 325is are obviously a bit more aggressive sounding than the more neutral Alessandros, but other than this the main differences are more authoritative bass and a wider (or at least less congested!) soundstage.

Never heard the MS2i but I'd guess they'd offer similar improvements, while remaining more neutral than the Grados ...


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> I agree. It really does take away from what is otherwise an awesome forum...I often think about how much I've learned over the past year and it's staggering to me. Not only that, but the amount of enjoyment that this side of the hobby has brought me (I literally knew NOTHING about headphones prior to November of 2011) since I first started coming here is off the charts. So the positives far outweigh the negatives for me in terms of the discourse, but yeah, I think there are a handful of people on this site who do others a severe disservice by the way they just dismiss gear that isn't to their liking. It's great to say why we don't like something, but not so great to assume that others won't like it for the same reasons.


 
   
   
  I too have learned a lot here on Head-Fi, i consider myself a Grado fan but not a fanboy, the difference being that i have no problem giving credit to other manufacturers when it's due, a fanboy thinks that is brand of choice is the best period, end of story, and i believe when someone becomes a fanboy he starts losing is objectivity, therefore also losing his credibility. How much credibility would i have if i started trashing LCD2/3s, T1s, or HE500s, just to name a few, i had the chance to hear them all at Montréal's Festival Son et Image, and i think that they are all good sounding headphones, heck! i might even sell my GS1000s and get a pair of LCD2s or HE500s, i just hope that they're going to be at the 2013 event so that give them a more serious listen.


----------



## jeffrocc

Bowl pads it is. Any suggestions where I can easily pick up a pair for fit? The mods I was contemplating would be felt damping and then gradually opening up holes on the driver backing as I read that the sr 60/80's are the only grasps that do not have this done already


----------



## jeffrocc

Spellcheck! Lol


----------



## obobskivich

lirpa said:


> Do Grado's make anyone else's jaw hurt? I know a lot complain about the comfort of these headphones, but it's usually about the ears and not the jaw. Mine become more comfortable the more I wear them, and I don't feel any pain with the headphones on, but when I take them off and try to eat my jaw hurts as if I have been chewing excessive amounts of gum. I have an enormous head, I'm guessing that is probably a factor. Will c-pads eliminate this?




Try wearing them a bit further back, so they aren't resting on the TMJ so forwards. 

Also try bending the headband (gently) to make them less clampy, and remember that extending the rods will also make them fit more loosely. 



biscuitz said:


> Hm I've never had a problem with this personally. I'm surprised they'd hurt your jaw, seeing as they are supra-aural design. The only headphones I actually experienced jaw-discomfort with was the Beyerdynamic DT770/880/990 series.




And here's where the C-Pad would be a little bit questionable - given that it uses the Beyer pads. 




jeffrocc said:


> Bowl pads it is. Any suggestions where I can easily pick up a pair for fit? The mods I was contemplating would be felt damping and then gradually opening up holes on the driver backing as I read that the sr 60/80's are the only grasps that do not have this done already




You can get the bowls from TTVJ iirc. They're like ~$15.


----------



## parbaked

The bowl pads real name is "Grado L-Cush Pad". The MSRP is $20, so don't expect to get them for much less. You can buy at Amazon or any authorized Grado online retailer. Best value is to find one with free shipping and no sales tax. Enjoy they are worth it! I suggest you listen for a while before doing any poking of holes or dampening of drivers. Many find that these change but not necessarily improve the sound. I found best results from changing pads and removing buttons to improve airflow.


----------



## jeffrocc

You all are awesome!!! Thanks so much for the advice it's really appreciated. On that topic, anyone have a recommendation for a good strap cushion to replace the stock GRADO plastic one?


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





jeffrocc said:


> You all are awesome!!! Thanks so much for the advice it's really appreciated. On that topic, anyone have a recommendation for a good strap cushion to replace the stock GRADO plastic one?


 
   
  For a quick fix the Beyer headband works great.  You can also get some custom ones made for Grados from what I have read.
   
  Couple of old pics but they are still going strong.  I believe they sell them on Amazon now but the Beyer part # is 340.502
   
  Cheers!!!
   
  Happy New Year!!


----------



## sinnottj

jeffrocc said:


> You all are awesome!!! Thanks so much for the advice it's really appreciated. On that topic, anyone have a recommendation for a good strap cushion to replace the stock GRADO plastic one?




Turbulent Labs do some nice ones: http://turbulentlabs.com/leather-manta-headbands/


----------



## Awgd8

Let`s start the New Year with this song...   =)
   
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_6c4Dj5DXM
   
  This should be everyone`s New Year`s resolution...  =)


----------



## parbaked

The Manta headband is very nice. The other popular option is the snap on Beyer padded headband, which I believe is vinyl not plastic. http://north-america.beyerdynamic.com/shop/kopfpolster.html


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> The Manta headband is very nice. The other popular option is the snap on Beyer padded headband, which I believe is vinyl not plastic. http://north-america.beyerdynamic.com/shop/kopfpolster.html


 
  Isn't vinyl plastic???


----------



## HeatFan12

I guess Beyer changed the part number on the headband.  Here is the one I saw on Amazon.  It has more buttons, but states it will fit various Grados.
   
http://www.amazon.com/Replacement-Leatherette-Universal-Sennheiser-Beyerdynamic/dp/B00862522A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357095512&sr=8-1&keywords=beyerdynamic+headband


----------



## obobskivich

jeffrocc said:


> You all are awesome!!! Thanks so much for the advice it's really appreciated. On that topic, anyone have a recommendation for a good strap cushion to replace the stock GRADO plastic one?




As people have been saying - the Beyer snap-on headband is a popular option, and it'll add some padding to the headphones. 



heatfan12 said:


> For a quick fix the Beyer headband works great.  You can also get some custom ones made for Grados from what I have read.
> 
> Couple of old pics but they are still going strong.  I believe they sell them on Amazon now but the Beyer part # is 340.502
> 
> Cheers!!!




Happy new years to you as well! And glad to see you here! 






joseph69 said:


> Isn't vinyl plastic???




Ehhh, "plastic" is very broad. The factory headband on the entry and mid-range Grados are vinyl, and the various headband options you'll find will be vinyl, some sort of pleather, actual leather, etc - but all are fine options. Nothing here is the same idea as say, the HDPE you'd find on a Nalgene bottle.


----------



## Lirpa

Does that headband prevent the headphones from falling off your head? I'm tired of having them come off when I'm listening to music and I bend down to get something.
   
  I was considering returning my new Grado SR60i's because of comfort, but I went to a high end audio store today and tried on a few different things, and I'm definitely keeping the Grados. I tried on the AKG K240 and those were worse than the Grados despite being more expensive. I'm not into the whole "laid back" thing. The ATH M50 were slightly better than my Grados but not worth the price. I tried on some Beyers and they just sounded bland. So you can officially count me as a Grado fan.


----------



## ellis ip

I start playing open end hp with grado too , with my sr-60i . It is very special sound signature that i love it more than all my dt1350 , w4 , dj1pro


----------



## obobskivich

lirpa said:


> Does that headband prevent the headphones from falling off your head? I'm tired of having them come off when I'm listening to music and I bend down to get something.
> 
> I was considering returning my new Grado SR60i's because of comfort, but I went to a high end audio store today and tried on a few different things, and I'm definitely keeping the Grados. I tried on the AKG K240 and those were worse than the Grados despite being more expensive. I'm not into the whole "laid back" thing. The ATH M50 were slightly better than my Grados but not worth the price. I tried on some Beyers and they just sounded bland. So you can officially count me as a Grado fan.




I've never had a pair of Grados that "stay put" - they're very much a "sitting in a chair and listening to music" pair of headphones imo. I think while the Beyer headband would grip your noggin better, the cups/pads still don't grip very tight, so you still have to contend with that. I know you could bend them to be clampier, but it would be less comfortable as well. Maybe with larger pads but that would change the sound. 

And welcome to the club.


----------



## dgilz

parbaked said:


> The Manta headband is very nice. The other popular option is the snap on Beyer padded headband, which I believe is vinyl not plastic. http://north-america.beyerdynamic.com/shop/kopfpolster.html




I have tried both the Beyer and the Manta headband on my PS1000, these two products don't play in the same league.

First, the Beyer doesn't really fit on the original headband, then it is quite large and not so comfortable. 
My advice would be to go with the Manta, it is not so difficult to install, very comfortable : not too large, and padded enough for long listening sessions...


----------



## obobskivich

Oh, another thought - I remember J$ posting in OT a while ago that they were going out of business, but that they were selling all of their remaining inventory (which included Grado headbands) as a charity donation thing - no idea if their headbands are a good buy or not, but it just came to mind while mulling this over.


----------



## dgilz

Here's the topic where JMoney's owner announces it : http://www.head-fi.org/t/638706/the-end-of-jmoney-audio-and-christmas-giveaway
Apparently he had grado headbands, PM him if you are looking for one.


----------



## parbaked

I agree 100% that the Manta beats the Beyer on all counts. I was just presenting it as the other option. I put the Manta on my 225is and it transformed them to a luxury item. When I sold the 225i I swapped the headband/gimbals to my MCA rosewood and continue to use them with much pleasure.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Happy new years to you as well! And glad to see you here!


 
   
   
  Cheers obob...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  I try and follow this thread but usually lots of talk of the PS500 and that is one phone I really want to try, but must definitely refrain...lol.....This thread is a wealth of information....


----------



## obobskivich

You and me both with the PS500.


----------



## asmoday

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Cheers obob...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> You and me both with the PS500.


 
   
  I guess add a 3rd to that list.


----------



## marts30

I've owned all of the grado's up the RS1 and currently own the MS2 and Magnum v4, yet I find myself listening to my modded sr60, lol


----------



## parbaked

I have early black pink driver 325, original small body MS2 and MCA rosewood 225i with nucleotide cable, but still enjoy my modded sr60 (unbuttoned with Mogami recable) often, but only with bowls. They hold there own for sure!


----------



## sculpin

While I was visiting my in-laws over vacation, I ordered the O2/ODAC to go with my shiny new Christmas ps500s (thanks again to my amazing wife), and just got everything hooked up and am pretty much blown away.  I love my SR80s, but I'm already blown away by these, and if they improve even more over the next 100 hours or so as assumed, I'll be taking my meals in my listening room and peeing in soda bottles so that I don't have to take them off!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





sculpin said:


> While I was visiting my in-laws over vacation, I ordered the O2/ODAC to go with my shiny new Christmas ps500s (thanks again to my amazing wife), and just got everything hooked up and am pretty much blown away.  I love my SR80s, but I'm already blown away by these, and if they improve even more over the next 100 hours or so as assumed, I'll be taking my meals in my listening room and peeing in soda bottles so that I don't have to take them off!


 
   
   
  I'm not surprised that you like your new PS500s so much, they have this ability to walk this fine line between letting you hear every details and nuances without being too analytical, wich, i believe prevents you from getting 'lost' in the music, they have a 'tubelike' sound about them, that makes them very difficult to take off, once you put them on.


----------



## TwoTrack

Quote: 





sculpin said:


> While I was visiting my in-laws over vacation, I ordered the O2/ODAC to go with my shiny new Christmas ps500s (thanks again to my amazing wife), and just got everything hooked up and am pretty much blown away.  I love my SR80s, but I'm already blown away by these, and if they improve even more over the next 100 hours or so as assumed, I'll be taking my meals in my listening room and peeing in soda bottles so that I don't have to take them off!


 
   
  Still waiting on mine to arrive but I'm glad you are having fun!


----------



## TwoTrack

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I'm not surprised that you like your new PS500s so much, they have this ability to walk this fine line between letting you hear every details and nuances without being too analytical, wich, i believe prevents you from getting 'lost' in the music, they have a 'tubelike' sound about them, that makes them very difficult to take off, once you put them on.


 
   
  This is exactly what I heard on the demo pairs before I placed my order.


----------



## agoston.berko

_Hi Grado Experts !_
_I have an important question for you guys._
_I looking for the bestbangbuck amplifier for Alessandro MS Pro. _
_Is 400$ good prize for MS Pro ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
_Thanks_


----------



## obobskivich

I like the V-CAN-II with my RS-1i


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





agoston.berko said:


> _Is 400$ good prize for MS Pro ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  If the MS-Pro in good condition, it's a good price!
   
  And in decent condition, it's a decent price, lol.


----------



## agoston.berko

how much *current* does the Alessandro MS Pro needs ?


----------



## Redstrand

Does anyone know of a place close to Saint Louis, MO to test some Grados? I can drive if need be, just need some advice.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## VisceriousZERO

agoston.berko said:


> how much *current* does the Alessandro MS Pro needs ?




If its anything like the RS1i, the impedance should be around 32 ohms, so yeah for that. XD


----------



## gefski

agoston.berko said:


> _Hi Grado Experts !_
> _I have an important question for you guys._
> _I looking for the bestbangbuck amplifier for Alessandro MS Pro._
> _Is 400$ good prize for MS Pro ?
> ...



I couldn't be happier with the Schiit Valhalla driving my RS1is. Space, bloom, texture, quick, solid, and very transparent. Drives the 32 ohm load just fine, volume at 11:00 is plenty. Can't stop listening to this package and my "speaker" system is getting little use.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





redstrand said:


> Does anyone know of a place close to Saint Louis, MO to test some Grados? I can drive if need be, just need some advice.
> 
> Thanks!


 
  From the Grado website, dial up Missouri.
   
  http://www.gradolabs.com/page_dealers.php


----------



## agoston.berko

i'm looking for something solid state - no tubes please.


----------



## TwoTrack

Dealer just told me my PS500s shipped from Grado today.


----------



## obobskivich

agoston.berko said:


> how much *current* does the Alessandro MS Pro needs ?




Relatively little - like all headphones.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Relatively little - like all headphones.


 
   
  I'm a bit confuse, because usually low impedence usually means a high current demand, and some peoples insist that Grados are best served by an amp capable of high current output, anyway, all i know is that my Grados sound great no matter if they're hooked up to my Musical Fidelity X-CAN V2 hybrid tube amp, or straight from one of my vintage Marantz recievers.
   
  I don't mean to bore anyone, but i feel like sharing, so here it goes, yesterday i was listening to Leonard  Cohen's 'Songs from the road' album, with my Marantz 2220B, and the source was my old Pioneer RT-1020L reel to reel tape recorder, and the sound was just awesome, talk about getting 'lost' in the music, Marantz are know for their warm sound signature, and somehow they just brings out the best of my PS1000s.


----------



## obobskivich

stacker45 said:


> I'm a bit confuse, because usually low impedence usually means a high current demand, and some peoples insist that Grados are best served by an amp capable of high current output, anyway, all i know is that my Grados sound great no matter if they're hooked up to my Musical Fidelity X-CAN V2 hybrid tube amp, or straight from one of my vintage Marantz recievers.




It was an unbound question and got an unbound answer - "high current" relative to what? The current my electric dryer needs? The current my car's starter needs? The current the overhead lines carry? etc

Ohm's Law dictates that low Z means high I and low V, and high Z means low I and high V. So proportionally speaking, Grados want "more" current than a similar, but higher Z, can. But as Ohm's Law also tells us, we can't just arbitrarily have "a lot" (or as Master Shake specifically told the organ bank - a "buttload") of current. And when you factor sensitivity into this, which tells us that Grados have a generally low power requirement (I think the GS-1000 is the least sensitive and needs something like 1.0mW/ch for 90 dB SPL; most of the other Grados are well below that line, and want some fraction of a mW (I forget if the SR-325 or PS-500 is the most sensitive, but the most sensitive one only demands something like .05 mW for the same output)), so the overall power is low (V*I), Z is fixed (32R), and voltage is decided by the output amplifier. I is generally a low value as a result, especially compared to less sensitive low Z cans (take the HE-6 as an example). 

I always find the "you need lots of current" or "they're super current hungry" claims to be extremely arbitrary and cryptic, but most people don't seem to be interested in the "why" so I figured I'd give an equally cryptic and arbitrary answer. :wink_face:



> I don't mean to bore anyone, but i feel like sharing, so here it goes, yesterday i was listening to Leonard  Cohen's 'Songs from the road' album, with my Marantz 2220B, and the source was my old Pioneer RT-1020L reel to reel tape recorder, and the sound was just awesome, talk about getting 'lost' in the music, Marantz are know for their warm sound signature, and somehow they just brings out the best of my PS1000s.




I've always been curious about RTR, having seen them as a kid. Certainly don't find this boring at all.


----------



## parbaked

You are correct that generally high impedance cans like high voltage and low impedance cans prefer high current. Grados are even easier to drive then other low impedance cans e.g. AKG701/2 and therefore perform well with most amps. The only amps Grados don't like are OTL tube amps, but even those can sound ok. Unlike some around here I much prefer my Grados amped, by anything. I just don't like to listen directly from my iPod/iPad.


----------



## agoston.berko

would be audioquest dragonfly enough (i mean current) to drive my MS Pro's ?
*DF Maximum headphone driver output power is  *125mW @ 32 ohms
   
i just want something small and cheap


----------



## obobskivich

Yes, 125 mW @ 32R is enough to take your face off with any Grado ever made.


----------



## parbaked

Yes, of course. IMO the key with Grados is not the output power but output impedance of the amp, which should be as low as possible! Being so efficient any amp can drive Grados. Their efficiency also compensates for a mismatch in output impedance.


----------



## agoston.berko

if we are talking about grado/alessandro 32OHM headphone amplification, we only want to achieve decent volume levels and nothing else matters in this situation ?
  i mean are there any aspects which would change the SQ with-or-without amping only dB's ?


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> You are correct that generally high impedance cans like high voltage and low impedance cans prefer high current. Grados are even easier to drive then other low impedance cans e.g. AKG701/2 and therefore perform well with most amps. The only amps Grados don't like are OTL tube amps, but even those can sound ok. Unlike some around here I much prefer my Grados amped, by anything. I just don't like to listen directly from my iPod/iPad.


 
  On the Ming Da MC 84 C07 my 325is hummed.  They have since added a MKII which, presumably, doesn't hum with low impedance cans.


----------



## stacker45

Thanks obobskivich for the explanation, you obviously know a lot more about this than i do.
   
  About reel to reel tape machines, i admit that i bought mine mainly because i think they look cool, and also because, don't laugh!, in the movie 'Pulp Fiction' they're is a scene where Uma Thurman dances to 'Girl you'll be a woman soon' by 'Hurge Overkill' to the sound of an RTR, and ever since, i've had it in the back of my mind to get one someday.
   
  A good well calibrated machine with quality tape, recorded at 7 1/2ips,  can sound very good, in fact, i actually prefer the sound of some of my tape copies to that of the original CDs, i find that the tape takes the edge off some of the more aggressive (for lack of a better word) sounding CDs.


----------



## Posam

Would it be worth buying a used asgard or something similar in price range or should I stick to plugging my RS1i into my Yamaha rx471? Been in this conundrum since I bought the Yamaha for my speakers.


----------



## parbaked

You Yamaha should sound pretty good with Grados


----------



## obobskivich

parbaked said:


> Yes, of course. IMO the key with Grados is not the output power but output impedance of the amp, which should be as low as possible! Being so efficient any amp can drive Grados. Their efficiency also compensates for a mismatch in output impedance.




Their impedance is relatively stable, so changes in Zout won't really influence the FR in non-linear ways. If Zout is much higher you might get some noise though, depending on if it's high because of internal design or series R at the tap. The whole mythos about "Zout has to be super low" is a recent marketing ploy that's been shilled out on the community to help boost a certain ex-poster's ego. Really unfortunate that. 




agoston.berko said:


> if we are talking about grado/alessandro 32OHM headphone amplification, we only want to achieve decent volume levels and nothing else matters in this situation ?
> i mean are there any aspects which would change the SQ with-or-without amping only dB's ?




As long as the amplifier is relatively low noise, has good channel tracking, doesn't have a screwed up FR of its own, and isn't an impedance mismatch for them (generally this will be an OTL), it should be fine. 




bbophead said:


> On the Ming Da MC 84 C07 my 325is hummed.  They have since added a MKII which, presumably, doesn't hum with low impedance cans.




Isn't surprising that an OTL results in some humming or buzzing - I've heard of similar phenomena with Audio-Technicas and various OTL designs over the years. That's basically one of the only "problems" with a design like Grado has - they won't play nice with amplifiers like that. But amplifiers like that are usually pretty easy to avoid if you know what you're looking for (it's not like everything in 2013 is OTL high Z - in fact, you generally have to go looking for such an amplifier to find it). 




stacker45 said:


> About reel to reel tape machines, i admit that i bought mine mainly because i think they look cool, and also because, don't laugh!, in the movie 'Pulp Fiction' they're is a scene where Uma Thurman dances to 'Girl you'll be a woman soon' by 'Hurge Overkill' to the sound of an RTR, and ever since, i've had it in the back of my mind to get one someday.
> 
> A good well calibrated machine with quality tape, recorded at 7 1/2ips,  can sound very good, in fact, i actually prefer the sound of some of my tape copies to that of the original CDs, i find that the tape takes the edge off some of the more aggressive (for lack of a better word) sounding CDs.




Awesome movie! Great visual there. So with the RTR setup you have, you're basically feeding the CD player into the RTR, recording a copy of the material, and then playing it back from tape? So you aren't having to fuss to find a recording of whatever material on tape? Sounds fairly straight-forward honestly - if only finding an RTR machine was straight-forward. 



posam said:


> Would it be worth buying a used asgard or something similar in price range or should I stick to plugging my RS1i into my Yamaha rx471? Been in this conundrum since I bought the Yamaha for my speakers.




The receiver is probably just fine, assuming you have no humming/buzzing like bbophead mentioned, it's basically doing exactly what you need. If that Yamaha has SilentCinema, that's a big leg-up if you watch movies with your headphones. As far as a stand-alone amplifier, you likely won't realize a lot of improvement. I'd still be using my old Yamaha stereo receiver for my cans if it fit my current setup - great components!


----------



## agoston.berko

which amp has the blackest background out there for grados? (low noise)


----------



## punks15

Quote: 





agoston.berko said:


> which amp has the blackest background out there for grados? (low noise)


 
  Budget? Nwavguy's O2 is a good deal


----------



## desertblues

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> You are correct that generally high impedance cans like high voltage and low impedance cans prefer high current. Grados are even easier to drive then other low impedance cans e.g. AKG701/2 and therefore perform well with most amps. The only amps Grados don't like are OTL tube amps, but even those can sound ok. Unlike some around here I much prefer my Grados amped, by anything. I just don't like to listen directly from my iPod/iPad.


 
   
  No offense, but I really have to take issue with the statement "Grados don't like OTL tube amps" which I have seen many times in these forums. I have the PS 500 and the RS1i and I enjoy listening to them with several solid state amps (iBasso D7 & modded D12, NuForce, Fiio,etc.) and a Rolls Bellari HA 540 tube amp. The Bellari amp is a USA-made OTL design which uses a single 12AX7 tube and has both high and low inputs - and this amp is by far my favorite with the Grados! I'm talking black background, ultra detailed and a helping of that fabled "tube warmth". I paid $250 for the Bellari and use a variety of NOS tubes, my current fave is a MAZDA triple mica 5751. There are no doubt some OTL designs that are not optimal for Grados, but I believe the Bellari HA540 is one of the best amps for them, and I don't mean to say it just is "OK". One of the things I love about the Grados is their versatility with sources and amps and how good they sound amped or unamped - even straight out of a Kindle Fire! The Bellari takes them to a whole new level though, and it is an OTL design.


----------



## parbaked

No offense taken. Belllari is a sweet, versatile amp. I should have said "some OTL amps"! I'm surprised the Bellari is not recommended more.


----------



## desertblues

Yes, me too. It has to be one of the best deals out there for a tube headphone amp, and the Bellari tube phono stage gets lots of recommendations in audiophile circles.


----------



## Lirpa

I have an SR60i and I'm new to the audiophile world. What should I upgrade next? Pads, cable, amp, source? What will make the biggest difference? I have a Macbook pro and a 6th generation Ipod Nano.
   
  I don't know if I want to bother with upgrading my portable music, because according to reviews I have read, you seem to get less quality for the money with portable stuff, compared to the value you get out of home equipment. I don't go out much either. Still I'm wondering if I should sell the Nano and get the Sansa clip which seems to have a big following.
   
  One more question, do wooden cups actually make a discernible difference in sound? I'm very skeptical about this and I suspect that people only get them because they look cool. The sound comes from the drivers not the cups.
   
  I play harmonica and a lot of harmonica players are obsessed with wooden harmonica combs. Wood has serious drawbacks such as making your lips bleed, yet people still want it. Some solve the bleeding problem by buying expensive wood composite combs. Some even buy harmonicas with ABS plastic combs and replace them with fancier, much more expensive plastic. However the truth is comb material actually makes no difference in sound. The sound comes from the reeds, the body of the instrument doesn't resonate like a guitar. A lot of harmonica players seem to suffer from an irrational aversion to plastic because it seems cheap, and they imagine sonic differences that don't really exist. I can't help but wonder if the same thing is going on in headphones.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





lirpa said:


> I have an SR60i and I'm new to the audiophile world. What should I upgrade next? Pads, cable, amp, source? What will make the biggest difference? I have a Macbook pro and a 6th generation Ipod Nano.
> 
> I don't know if I want to bother with upgrading my portable music, because according to reviews I have read, you seem to get less quality for the money with portable stuff, compared to the value you get out of home equipment. I don't go out much either. Still I'm wondering if I should sell the Nano and get the Sansa clip which seems to have a big following.
> 
> ...


 
  Upgrade pads first. L-Cush pads will make SR60i a tad bit brighter, but they sound significantly better in my opinion. Noticeable improvements in clarity, soundstage, and bass definition.
   
  Cable, amp, and source will make the least drastic changes. And with Grado headphones, they won't change the sound much at all unless you get an amp or source that is not neutral. Rather than these, upgrade to a higher model Grado.

 You'll get different answers on the wooden cups issue. Most would probably say yes, but I think if it does change the sound, it is rather minor and might not come just from the material of the housing but also from other factors like driver fitting and housing shape and size. There's no guarantee changing out the driver housing in an SR60i will improve things (it might even make things worse), but wood does look classier!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> It was an unbound question and got an unbound answer - "high current" relative to what? The current my electric dryer needs? The current my car's starter needs? The current the overhead lines carry? etc
> Ohm's Law dictates that low Z means high I and low V, and high Z means low I and high V. So proportionally speaking, Grados want "more" current than a similar, but higher Z, can. But as Ohm's Law also tells us, we can't just arbitrarily have "a lot" (or as Master Shake specifically told the organ bank - a "buttload") of current. And when you factor sensitivity into this, which tells us that Grados have a generally low power requirement (I think the GS-1000 is the least sensitive and needs something like 1.0mW/ch for 90 dB SPL; most of the other Grados are well below that line, and want some fraction of a mW (I forget if the SR-325 or PS-500 is the most sensitive, but the most sensitive one only demands something like .05 mW for the same output)), so the overall power is low (V*I), Z is fixed (32R), and voltage is decided by the output amplifier. I is generally a low value as a result, especially compared to less sensitive low Z cans (take the HE-6 as an example).
> I always find the "you need lots of current" or "they're super current hungry" claims to be extremely arbitrary and cryptic, but most people don't seem to be interested in the "why" so I figured I'd give an equally cryptic and arbitrary answer.
> 
> ...


 
   
  To be completly honest, i'm not sure i'm getting all of this,oh well, the important thing is that i'm satisfied with the sound i'm getting from my Grados, altough i admit that i'm very curious about planar magnetics headphones, more specifically Audeze LCD2/3, so i'm looking forward to this year's Hi-Fi show to hear them,
   
  About the RTRs, you just hook it up to the tape input and output and you can record whatever you want, you can even record FM brodcasts if you want to, when i bought mine, it was mainly because i tought those ten inches reels looked so cool when they were turning, but when i heard the sound quality that RTRs were capable of, my jaw just dropped, so i use mine for casual. as well as critical listening.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Boy, the LCD sound is such a long way from Grado.  I'd like to read about your comparison.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> To be completly honest, i'm not sure i'm getting all of this,oh well, the important thing is that i'm satisfied with the sound i'm getting from my Grados, altough i admit that i'm very curious about planar magnetics headphones, more specifically Audeze LCD2/3, so i'm looking forward to this year's Hi-Fi show to hear them,
> 
> About the RTRs, you just hook it up to the tape input and output and you can record whatever you want, you can even record FM brodcasts if you want to, when i bought mine, it was mainly because i tought those ten inches reels looked so cool when they were turning, but when i heard the sound quality that RTRs were capable of, my jaw just dropped, so i use mine for casual. as well as critical listening.


 
   
  That's sort of where my interest lies, too. Since I'm such a huge fan of Magnepan, I've always been curious about planar magnetic headphones. I'm really quite content with the headphone collection I've put together, but at some point I'd like to hear the LCD2/3, as well. I probably won't pull the trigger until at least the end of spring, early summer...so if you audition them before then I'd love to hear your feedback.


----------



## punks15

Quote: 





lirpa said:


> I have an SR60i and I'm new to the audiophile world. What should I upgrade next? Pads, cable, amp, source? What will make the biggest difference? I have a Macbook pro and a 6th generation Ipod Nano.
> 
> I don't know if I want to bother with upgrading my portable music, because according to reviews I have read, you seem to get less quality for the money with portable stuff, compared to the value you get out of home equipment. I don't go out much either. Still I'm wondering if I should sell the Nano and get the Sansa clip which seems to have a big following.
> 
> ...


 
  Some people have tried the wooden cups and reported there's a difference in sound. Personally i haven't tried the wooden cups


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





lirpa said:


> I have an SR60i and I'm new to the audiophile world. What should I upgrade next? Pads, cable, amp, source? What will make the biggest difference? I have a Macbook pro and a 6th generation Ipod Nano.
> 
> I don't know if I want to bother with upgrading my portable music, because according to reviews I have read, you seem to get less quality for the money with portable stuff, compared to the value you get out of home equipment. I don't go out much either. Still I'm wondering if I should sell the Nano and get the Sansa clip which seems to have a big following.
> 
> ...


 
  I would just purchase the (L) cushion's and hear wich you like better, and leave them alone. Otherwise You can spend way more than the headphone's cost if you start recableing, or purchasing vibro lounge wood cup's for about 90$U.S., and in that case you could have purchased a different model, so just try the other cushion's and leave them alone, they are awesome the way they come (IMO).


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> That's sort of where my interest lies, too. Since I'm such a huge fan of Magnepan, I've always been curious about planar magnetic headphones. I'm really quite content with the headphone collection I've put together, but at some point I'd like to hear the LCD2/3, as well. I probably won't pull the trigger until at least the end of spring, early summer...so if you audition them before then I'd love to hear your feedback.


 
   
  The Montréal Hi-Fi show starts on March 22nd, but if i find a dealer that carrys them, i might be able to have a listen in a not so distant future.


----------



## ellis ip

going to bought grado gr 10


----------



## agoston.berko

gr10 is great. i sold it unfortunately because it was bass week (for me!!) on street wear.
  but for home use is was out of this world compared to other iems.
*what means RTR ?*


----------



## joseph69

Reel to reel


----------



## Lirpa

Thanks for the advice everyone. I'll try the bowl pads.
   
  I've been thinking of trying to build some c-pads, like this. Do you think this would negatively influence the sound?
   
  I wonder if anyone has done a test on the wood cups. It wouldn't be too difficult, you would just need to have people listen to the plastic cups and identical shaped wood cups while blindfolded, and see if they report any difference.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





lirpa said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. I'll try the bowl pads.
> 
> I've been thinking of trying to build some c-pads, like this. Do you think this would negatively influence the sound?
> 
> I wonder if anyone has done a test on the wood cups. It wouldn't be too difficult, you would just need to have people listen to the plastic cups and identical shaped wood cups while blindfolded, and see if they report any difference.


 
  The (S) cushion's that came with your sr60i's can be quarter modded, by cutting a hole in ( I used a half dollar, not a quarter) in the cushion where your ear's rest against, then reversing them onto the driver's, so now you will have a perfect hole around your driver's with the driver's exposed for some more clarity... You may loose a little warmth if you do this, but the clarity is nice IMO.


----------



## obobskivich

desertblues said:


> No offense, but I really have to take issue with the statement "Grados don't like OTL tube amps" which I have seen many times in these forums. I have the PS 500 and the RS1i and I enjoy listening to them with several solid state amps (iBasso D7 & modded D12, NuForce, Fiio,etc.) and a Rolls Bellari HA 540 tube amp. The Bellari amp is a USA-made OTL design which uses a single 12AX7 tube and has both high and low inputs - and this amp is by far my favorite with the Grados! I'm talking black background, ultra detailed and a helping of that fabled "tube warmth". I paid $250 for the Bellari and use a variety of NOS tubes, my current fave is a MAZDA triple mica 5751. There are no doubt some OTL designs that are not optimal for Grados, but I believe the Bellari HA540 is one of the best amps for them, and I don't mean to say it just is "OK". One of the things I love about the Grados is their versatility with sources and amps and how good they sound amped or unamped - even straight out of a Kindle Fire! The Bellari takes them to a whole new level though, and it is an OTL design.




If I'm remembering correctly, the Bellari is not a true OTL - it's a hybrid of sorts. It's been a while since I looked at one though. Bellari specs it to drive loads as low as 16R iirc, which is quite a feat for an OTL (the 12AX7 also doesn't provide anywhere near the output current to match Bellari's power output claims) - there are certainly a number of higher end (very robust) OTLs that can knock that out no problem (like some of the Moth or Eddie Current amps, which cost as much as a used car), but generally speaking the inexpensive OTLs you'll find on eBay or elsewhere (and even the Schiit OTL (by Schiit's own admission)) are not suitable for low Z headphones overall (which includes Grados). In some cases it's actually dangerous for the amplifier, headphones, and user to attempt such a pairing (it can damage the amp and potentially start a fire) - so if you really want OTL for whatever reason, triple-check that the design is safe and stable with the headphones you want to use (and again, the Bellari specs indicate that it is safe for headphones like the Grados). Transformer coupled or hybrid designs will be a completely different question - something like the Woo WA6 (transformer coupled) or the Musical Fidelity hybrids should have no problems as long as you select the right output impedance. 




lirpa said:


> I have an SR60i and I'm new to the audiophile world. What should I upgrade next? Pads, cable, amp, source? What will make the biggest difference? I have a Macbook pro and a 6th generation Ipod Nano.
> 
> I don't know if I want to bother with upgrading my portable music, because according to reviews I have read, you seem to get less quality for the money with portable stuff, compared to the value you get out of home equipment. I don't go out much either. Still I'm wondering if I should sell the Nano and get the Sansa clip which seems to have a big following.


 

I think you're fine with the iPod and such - they're really quite clean. You have to remember that Apple by and large has a stigma around it, and people are always looking for a way to have "not Apple" products (usually to save a buck), but if you've already got the thing, why bother? 

As far as mobile devices being less fidelity oriented - that's a tricky one. The biggest argument/issue is that they don't have tons of voltage swing (which is a limitation of the batteries), but the primary defenses are that they run on batteries, and generally have very stable, low Zout, clean output sections. For Grados I think you're AOK, but if you wanted to hook up a more power hungry or high Z headphone (like an HE-6 or T1) you'd very likely run into some trouble. 

Personally, for at-home use, I cannot stand using a PDP (I'm at my computer or stereo for at-home music listening, I don't want to bother with yet another device that has to be charged and that I can't control with the keyboard or stereo's controls) - so I don't do that. But I can certainly see where that isn't everyone's situation (I used to spend time reading for leisure, and would bring a portable CD player and headphones with me out onto the deck or similar - it was quite pleasant; this is just an example of where a portable device makes sense). 




> One more question, do wooden cups actually make a discernible difference in sound? I'm very skeptical about this and I suspect that people only get them because they look cool. The sound comes from the drivers not the cups.
> 
> I play harmonica and a lot of harmonica players are obsessed with wooden harmonica combs. Wood has serious drawbacks such as making your lips bleed, yet people still want it. Some solve the bleeding problem by buying expensive wood composite combs. Some even buy harmonicas with ABS plastic combs and replace them with fancier, much more expensive plastic. However the truth is comb material actually makes no difference in sound. The sound comes from the reeds, the body of the instrument doesn't resonate like a guitar. A lot of harmonica players seem to suffer from an irrational aversion to plastic because it seems cheap, and they imagine sonic differences that don't really exist. I can't help but wonder if the same thing is going on in headphones.




Yes and no. You have to remember that musical instruments and loudspeakers (which headphones are subset to) are different beasts. The enclosure certainly DOES matter (the sound does not just come from the drivers - the enclosure makes a big difference). However the material that goes into the enclosure is up for debate - some people will argue that the deader the better (lower resonance, less coloration, etc - this is partly why MDF has become fairly popular among mainstream designers (it'd be too heavy for headphones though), along with more exotic materials (I've seen granite, aluminum, ABS, etc)). The other side will say that having a more "live" cabinet has benefits - Grado Labs themselves seem to fit into this later category. I will say that the RS-1 and GS-1000 certainly sound different (and to me, better) than the Prestige series headphones (which are predominately plastic, except the SR-325 (which itself is distinct imho)). Now, is this the result of the wood? Or the result of different enclosure geometry? Or is Grado using substantially different drivers? Or is it some combination of the above? Personally I'd say the last one is probably the best answer - the cups *are* differently shaped, they *are* a different material (which can make a difference), and there likely *are* differences between the drivers as you move around in the Grado line-up. 

As far as throwing $200-$300 of mods onto an SR-60 - I'm going to say that I'm skeptical and somewhat hesitant to do so. Because at the bare minimum you could start out with the SR-225 (which has better driver matching from the factory), but without hearing them first or otherwise having a good idea of what the mods are exactly doing, it's really tough to predict what your outcome is going to be. And in a lot of cases the mods *are* aesthetic (like the not inexpensive leather headbands and all aluminum gimbals and rod locks - that's all aesthetic, sure the rod locks provide some functional improvements, but zipties or collars will do the same thing for a lot less money). Wood cup modifications for headphones are a bit trickier to analyze though; certainly there is a purely aesthetic component to putting very expensive and rare hardwoods on your headphones, but on the other hand, I'm inclined to say that (based on woodies from Audio-Technica and Grado that I've heard), there is something to the wood as a housing. 

My best advice would be to track down a pair of RS or GS series cans to audition, and using that information moving forwards. I still think spending the price of the headphones a few times over on mods is silly, but if that's what you wanna do, there's nothing wrong with that (and there are some VERY cool looking art pieces that people have made out of Grado headphones - certainly if you just like woodworking and want to make something one of a kind, I'd say go for it (and come back and tell us about it!)). 

Also, I think it's cool that you play the harmonica - it's an instrument that has never made sense to me. 






stacker45 said:


> To be completly honest, i'm not sure i'm getting all of this,oh well, the important thing is that i'm satisfied with the sound i'm getting from my Grados, altough i admit that i'm very curious about planar magnetics headphones, more specifically Audeze LCD2/3, so i'm looking forward to this year's Hi-Fi show to hear them,
> 
> About the RTRs, you just hook it up to the tape input and output and you can record whatever you want, you can even record FM brodcasts if you want to, when i bought mine, it was mainly because i tought those ten inches reels looked so cool when they were turning, but when i heard the sound quality that RTRs were capable of, my jaw just dropped, so i use mine for casual. as well as critical listening.




Like bbophead, I'd be interested in your impressions of the LCD-2 as well. And yeah, I've seen the magnetic reel setups on computers and projection systems and they're pretty sweet to sit and watch, and I can imagine it looking pretty slick with my audio equipment too. Question: do RTRs need pre-amps? (I've seen them marketed, but I don't know if they're required or not; I really know nothing about RTR for audio). 



joseph69 said:


> I would just purchase the (L) cushion's and hear wich you like better, and leave them alone. Otherwise You can spend way more than the headphone's cost if you start recableing, or purchasing vibro lounge wood cup's for about 90$U.S., and in that case you could have purchased a different model, so just try the other cushion's and leave them alone, they are awesome the way they come (IMO).




And I'd agree here - at a certain point I think it's worth stepping back and asking about how much you're spending. I'm reminded of a Pawn Stars episode where the guys are looking at buying a Buick Regal lowrider, and the owner had put like $40,000 into customizing it. The response from one of the Pawn Stars was along the lines of "yeah, and it's cool, but it's still just a Buick Regal..." 

And it was indeed a cool car, but at the end of the day it was still a Buick Regal. For the guy who owned it, it was awesome though - and if that's what you want to do, go for it, but if you're trying to get a Mercedes S Class or something like that out of a Buick Regal, I'd think there are more reasonable routes (like just buying the S Class with the money you were gonna use to trick out your Buick). 




ellis ip said:


> going to bought grado gr 10




Sweet. Come back and tell us about them! I've been very curious about the Grado IEMs, but I only ever seem to find impressions or reviews of the cheapest model ("iGi" or something like that). 



lirpa said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. I'll try the bowl pads.
> 
> I've been thinking of trying to build some c-pads, like this. Do you think this would negatively influence the sound?
> 
> I wonder if anyone has done a test on the wood cups. It wouldn't be too difficult, you would just need to have people listen to the plastic cups and identical shaped wood cups while blindfolded, and see if they report any difference.




See, when you mention "c-pad" in that generic context, that's another story altogether. I'm old enough that I still think of the Headphile C-Pad though (which that is basically ripping off). I will tell you that putting the bagels on your Grados will change the sound dramatically (and imho negatively), and that when I tried my SR-225s with various not-Grado pads (mostly just held together by hand for a quick trial) it was not an improvement either. I think with such a modification the best you can hope for is that you don't muck things up too much.  If Grados are really that uncomfortable that you're looking at dramatically re-working them, I'd honestly say it's probably time to consider another headphone. Pads influence the sound pretty heavily (and this is often overlooked or ignored), and if the pad style of whatever can you're using doesn't work for you, that can should probably be written off unless it's a relatively simple modification to get what you want. Otherwise you're generally going to change the cans pretty dramatically in a quest for comfort, and at that point, I'd say just consider other cans.

As far as your "simple test" - wouldn't work from a sciencey perspective. Change-over time is too high, and your listeners would certainly know which was which due to differences in weight, fit, etc (I can tell the RS-1 apart from the GS-1000 apart from the SR-60 apart from the SR-325 etc by fit). I've seen some acoustics measurements on wood versus glass versus metal etc and generally the bottom line is that over a certain frequency they all become reflective (so in the treble region), and under a certain frequency they all become transparent (in the LF region, unless you're talking lots of whatever material). So to an extent there's something to the claim that wood doesn't do much, but then there's FR and CSD data that shows the RS-1 or MS-Pro being fairly distinct from the SR-225 or SR-325; or the Audio-Technica woodies being fairly distinct from the non-woodie AT closed cans. Now I don't think there's any straight-across "this is this headphone just with wood" to compare, but the woodies certainly plot out differently. Here's some examples:

RS-1:
http://www.geocities.jp/ryumatsuba/rs-1.html
SR-225:
http://www.geocities.jp/ryumatsuba/sr-225.html

A900:
http://www.geocities.jp/ryumatsuba/ath-a900.html (I know there is an A1000, but this guy hasn't measured it)
W1000:
http://www.geocities.jp/ryumatsuba/ath-w1000.html

On the surface these should be fairly similar within a given brand, wood cups aside, but they measure differently (which should mean "sound differently" too). How much is the wood? How much is driver difference? How much is geometry difference? Hard to say - but at the bare minimum it's safe to assume that the manufacturers here are putting their primo kit in wood bodies, so even if the wood itself isn't doing anything sonically, the woodie cans are still the higher-end model (in other words if the RS-1 is really just an improved driver and better cup design, and it doesn't matter if it's wood or plastic, that doesn't change that the RS-1 is a great headphone and that I prefer it over the SR-225). 




joseph69 said:


> The (S) cushion's that came with your sr60i's can be quarter modded, by cutting a hole in ( I used a half dollar, not a quarter) in the cushion where your ear's rest against, then reversing them onto the driver's, so now you will have a perfect hole around your driver's with the driver's exposed for some more clarity... You may loose a little warmth if you do this, but the clarity is nice IMO.




Yeah, I would agree with this, or just put bowls on them. But either way, opening up that driver is the key.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> If I'm remembering correctly, the Bellari is not a true OTL - it's a hybrid of sorts. It's been a while since I looked at one though. Bellari specs it to drive loads as low as 16R iirc, which is quite a feat for an OTL (the 12AX7 also doesn't provide anywhere near the output current to match Bellari's power output claims) - there are certainly a number of higher end (very robust) OTLs that can knock that out no problem (like some of the Moth or Eddie Current amps, which cost as much as a used car), but generally speaking the inexpensive OTLs you'll find on eBay or elsewhere (and even the Schiit OTL (by Schiit's own admission)) are not suitable for low Z headphones overall (which includes Grados). In some cases it's actually dangerous for the amplifier, headphones, and user to attempt such a pairing (it can damage the amp and potentially start a fire) - so if you really want OTL for whatever reason, triple-check that the design is safe and stable with the headphones you want to use (and again, the Bellari specs indicate that it is safe for headphones like the Grados). Transformer coupled or hybrid designs will be a completely different question - something like the Woo WA6 (transformer coupled) or the Musical Fidelity hybrids should have no problems as long as you select the right output impedance.
> 
> I think you're fine with the iPod and such - they're really quite clean. You have to remember that Apple by and large has a stigma around it, and people are always looking for a way to have "not Apple" products (usually to save a buck), but if you've already got the thing, why bother?
> As far as mobile devices being less fidelity oriented - that's a tricky one. The biggest argument/issue is that they don't have tons of voltage swing (which is a limitation of the batteries), but the primary defenses are that they run on batteries, and generally have very stable, low Zout, clean output sections. For Grados I think you're AOK, but if you wanted to hook up a more power hungry or high Z headphone (like an HE-6 or T1) you'd very likely run into some trouble.
> ...


 
  So in reference to the Bellari HA540,(price wise also) I was also considering purchasing one to drive my 325is's, Im a little confused, would IYO this be a good match for the Grado's? I know you wrote alot on this, but I'm not clear on your final answer.
  I currently drive them through my 1990 Adcom GTP-400 pre-amp/tuner, do you think I will benefit from the Bellari or not? Thank you.


----------



## agoston.berko

what means real to real ?


----------



## Magicman74

Quote: 





agoston.berko said:


> what means real to real ?


----------



## obobskivich

joseph69 said:


> So in reference to the Bellari HA540,(price wise also) I was also considering purchasing one to drive my 325is's, Im a little confused, would IYO this be a good match for the Grado's? I know you wrote alot on this, but I'm not clear on your final answer.
> I currently drive them through my 1990 Adcom GTP-400 pre-amp/tuner, do you think I will benefit from the Bellari or not? Thank you.




I'm not familiar with the company, personally, so I can't speak to reliability or service concerns. On one hand I like the American design and manufacture, but on the other, everytime I read a Bellari owner's manual I feel like it's yelling at me. So I don't know how to feel about them. My general advice is that spending a lot of money on a headphone amplifier, if you already have competent driving equipment, is not a good investment. I would like to believe that an Adcom of any vintage should fit into "competent" and I fear that I will be shown otherwise at some point. 

THAT SAID, the Bellari has a tube in the circuit (even if it's "only" a hybrid, the tube is still in there, and still providing it's coloration), and will impart some of that to the sound - so if you want that, it would be worth considering. Do remember that it's kind of a weird form factor for an amplifier though (most tubed gear in general comes in weird form factors though). I wasn't meaning to condemn the amplifier or the maker though, if that's what you're asking. 



magicman74 said:


>




Best. Answer. Ever.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> I'm not familiar with the company, personally, so I can't speak to reliability or service concerns. On one hand I like the American design and manufacture, but on the other, everytime I read a Bellari owner's manual I feel like it's yelling at me. So I don't know how to feel about them. My general advice is that spending a lot of money on a headphone amplifier, if you already have competent driving equipment, is not a good investment. I would like to believe that an Adcom of any vintage should fit into "competent" and I fear that I will be shown otherwise at some point.
> THAT SAID, the Bellari has a tube in the circuit (even if it's "only" a hybrid, the tube is still in there, and still providing it's coloration), and will impart some of that to the sound - so if you want that, it would be worth considering. Do remember that it's kind of a weird form factor for an amplifier though (most tubed gear in general comes in weird form factors though). I wasn't meaning to condemn the amplifier or the maker though, if that's what you're asking.
> Best. Answer. Ever.


 
  Thank's for your input I appreciate reply. Thank's again!


----------



## obobskivich

So I've been looking at that Technics more (the RTR) - is that thing made out of blue marble?? :eek:


----------



## Redstrand

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> From the Grado website, dial up Missouri.
> 
> http://www.gradolabs.com/page_dealers.php


 
  Did that and neither one has them in stock, they can only order them. That's why I was asking, should have stated that up front.


----------



## desertblues

Hmm, I am by no means an expert on amps, OTL or otherwise, but I am quite sure that my Bellari HA 540 tube amp is absolutely compatible with the Grado RS1 and PS500. I have used it extensively with several 12ax7 tubes with no problems of any kind. I have also used it with AKG Q701's and Sennheiser 598 with great results. It has two inputs - "high" & "low", I use the high with the Grados. I have listened to quite a few amps (and own several myself) - I would put the Bellari up against most of what I've heard. The build quality is quite good also, the only thing I don't like is the cheapo Ruby tube it comes with (but then my Mazda 5751 _does_ add $100 + to the cost).


----------



## kramer5150

The Bellari is a hybrid.  (tube with solid state current buffers).  I have never actually heard one but on paper it should be a good match with Grados.


----------



## desertblues

Just to be clear about the Bellari inputs re: my previous post: the "high" input is designed to be used with sources like iPods and is compatible with USB Dacs, while the low gain input is for cd players and the like. These days I do most of my listening with this setup: iMac>iBasso D7 dac>Bellari HA540 (high input via RCA's)>Grado RS1i or PS500.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





desertblues said:


> Just to be clear about the Bellari inputs re: my previous post: the "high" input is designed to be used with sources like iPods and is compatible with USB Dacs, while the low gain input is for cd players and the like. These days I do most of my listening with this setup: iMac>iBasso D7 dac>Bellari HA540 (high input via RCA's)>Grado RS1i or PS500.


 
  I guess there's a mini-jack for the headphones?


----------



## desertblues

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> I guess there's a mini-jack for the headphones?


 
   
  There are two, a mini and a 1/4" jack - both work with either input.


----------



## theimapwnu

Count me in! Started with 125is and now have the RS2is shortly after :]


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





desertblues said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks!


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





theimapwnu said:


> Count me in! Started with 125is and now have the RS2is shortly after :]


 
  By any chance did you demo the model's below/above (325is/RS1i) before your purchase? If so IYO how/how much did they differ and how did you come to the decision of the RS2i?
  Also why did you upgrade from the 125i? Just interested IYO. Thank's, I'm only asking because I upgraded from the SR80i to the MS2i then switched  to the 325is recently.


----------



## SurfWax

Who's the newest RS1 owner? Meeeeee!

 Upgrading from the 80i's...have had them 3 years now. Thanks to a fellow head-fi user, they're a used 1999 pre-serial model, white drivers, look and smell great lol.


----------



## desertblues

Nice score!


----------



## odehib

Nice budget CD player. The Grados I've had for a while, though.






Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





surfwax said:


> Who's the newest RS1 owner? Meeeeee!
> 
> Upgrading from the 80i's...have had them 3 years now. Thanks to a fellow head-fi user, they're a used 1999 pre-serial model, look and smell great lol.


 
   
  Congrats!! Great avatar, too...I miss Axl and the boys! One of the greatest revelations with my Grados has been how amazing my GnR Live disc sounds all of a sudden. Brings those tracks to life!


----------



## stacker45

I now that this is not the ''music'' thread, but if some of you know and like Ennio Morricone's ''Once upon a time in the west'' check this out, i'm still shivering!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=BmqCxQiYFHo


----------



## obobskivich

desertblues said:


> Nice score!




+1. 



odehib said:


> Nice budget CD player. The Grados I've had for a while, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is that an Onkyo? (flash obscures a bit of the model # on the front)


----------



## odehib

odehib said:


> Nice budget CD player. The Grados I've had for a while, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> Is that an Onkyo? (flash obscures a bit of the model # on the front)




Yeah, onkyo c-7030. Pretty nice for my first CD player. 

And I just realized I posted it in the wrong thread.  I meant to post that pic in significant purchases, but hey, it's here already, I'll leave it.


----------



## obobskivich

It's a good picture. 

How do you like that CDP? I've seen them mentioned a few times in the past, but my only experience with Onkyo has been their shelf systems and AVRs (neither of which have impressed me much, but I have this feeling that Onkyo is like Toyota - they have a lot of economy models that will "get you there" but there's also Lexus sitting in the background to show the world what billions of dollars of R&D can accomplish).


----------



## odehib

obobskivich said:


> It's a good picture.
> 
> How do you like that CDP? I've seen them mentioned a few times in the past, but my only experience with Onkyo has been their shelf systems and AVRs (neither of which have impressed me much, but I have this feeling that Onkyo is like Toyota - they have a lot of economy models that will "get you there" but there's also Lexus sitting in the background to show the world what billions of dollars of R&D can accomplish).




I can't comment on how it compares to other CD players; I haven't heard any. What I can tell you is that it's a huge step up from my laptop souncard. From what I've read online while looking for a good player to buy, it's a steal at its $200 price tag. Anywhere I go that has discussed ~$200 players, the C-7030 is recommended or listed as one of the best in its price range. So I thought what the hell. I got it and I'm not regretting it one bit.

Plus now, without that nasty computer monitor in the way, I can finally focus on the music. 


Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> It's a good picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I can tell you this, if you are looking for a very good, well built, sounding cd player, the vintage sony cdp-c601/701/801, as well as the 67/77/87ES model's sound beutiful and you can pick them up on ebay at time's for 100$U.S.give or take a couple of dollar's


----------



## obobskivich

joseph69 said:


> I can tell you this, if you are looking for a very good, well built, sounding cd player, the vintage sony cdp-c601/701/801, as well as the 67/77/87ES model's sound beutiful and you can pick them up on ebay at time's for 100$U.S.give or take a couple of dollar's




Oh I'm quite satisfied with my current player (I have a JVC that I spent a few years to find). I had a Sony ES a while ago though - it wasn't bad sounding, but I certainly wasn't in love with it.


----------



## odehib

I think I'll be happy with mine for a while. My money's going to the most important of my setup: the music.


----------



## obobskivich

Does the Onkyo take digital or analog inputs? (I've seen this on newer CD players recently).


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





odehib said:


> I think I'll be happy with mine for a while. My money's going to the most important of my setup: the music.


 
   
  Love hearing that! I really think some folks get so caught up in the gear that they forget the whole point of why we buy it


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Oh I'm quite satisfied with my current player (I have a JVC that I spent a few years to find). I had a Sony ES a while ago though - it wasn't bad sounding, but I certainly wasn't in love with it.


 
  I should have mentioned that I use the Sony as a transport to Meridian 203dac, but also without the dac I've been using Sony's 77/701 for close to 30 year's now and may be very use to their sound, also as to compared to cheaper and newer (more expensive) Sony model's.


----------



## obobskivich

The only Sony CD player that I've ever really gotten pumped up about is the SPCH-1001 (the so-called "Audiophile PlayStation"), and I prefer my current JVC to that as well. This isn't to say the ES components are bad - I just have never gotten really amped up about them I guess. I know it's unrelated to audio directly, but you'd have to pry my Sony VCR and DVD player from my kung-fu grip (I actually almost got my hands on an R1000 a few years ago, but it had some problems so I had to let it go; just seeing the thing was pretty awesome though). 

Having said all of this - I tend not to notice very large differences between players in general, so my comments should be taken with an extreme dose of moderation.


----------



## odehib

obobskivich said:


> Does the Onkyo take digital or analog inputs? (I've seen this on newer CD players recently).




Nope, no inputs. There are only digital and analogue outputs on it.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





odehib said:


> Plus now, without that nasty computer monitor in the way, I can finally focus on the music.


 
  +1


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> Love hearing that! I really think some folks get so caught up in the gear that they forget the whole point of why we buy it


 
   
  Count me in i just finished listening to a $1 LP of Andy Williams on my old Yamaha YP-D6 that has a $50 AT95e cart on it, and all things considered, it sounded very nice.


----------



## jtinto

Quote: 





odehib said:


> I think I'll be happy with mine for a while. My money's going to the most important of my setup: the music.


 
   
  ++ Thanks odehib ++


----------



## TwoTrack

Well I received this morning my PS500s and I have been listening quite a bit today.  I am very, very impressed with these.  Some of the best sound I have heard on headphones period.  Right up there with the LCD-3s I fell in love with at the RMAF Can Jam.
   
  They have an incredible amount of resolution but in a musical way.  The highs seem much smoother than my RS-1is.
   
  I will do a comparo with the RS-1i in a few days as I get more break-in time on them.  But I am confident I have found my long term references.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





twotrack said:


> Well I received this morning my PS500s and I have been listening quite a bit today.  I am very, very impressed with these.  Some of the best sound I have heard on headphones period.  Right up there with the LCD-3s I fell in love with at the RMAF Can Jam.
> 
> They have an incredible amount of resolution but in a musical way.  The highs seem much smoother than my RS-1is.
> 
> I will do a comparo with the RS-1i in a few days as I get more break-in time on them.  But I am confident I have found my long term references.


 
  Please do a comparison with your RS-1i's using acoustic classical piano paying close attention to the range below middle C.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> Please do a comparison with your RS-1i's using acoustic classical piano paying close attention to the range below middle C.


 
  And a side order of fries!


----------



## punks15

I'm interested in difference between PS500 and HF2, anyone have compared it?


----------



## thelostMIDrange

I've owned the ps and 2 sets of hf. the hf's are: a little looser and messier in the bass, but not as unaturally bass prominent (humped), have smoother richer midrange and maybe a little mellower treble. The ps has a big bass hump, somewhat more clinical midrange and treble. Overall that was my impression of the ps/ a little clinical and dry sounding. the hf had a better overall vibe that was richer and warmer while still having that same new grado sound signature of smooth natural upper mids and treble (compared to traditional grado's upper mid treble which is peaky). I enjoyed the Hf's but didn't warm up to the ps although it's a decent phone compared to alot of unatural sounding junk out there. It's still grado'y


----------



## myears

I'm impresssed by so many positive comments about the PS500.


----------



## Cakensaur

up-grado-itis has hit
  i recently got some HD650's and AKG Q701's. i feel it would be pretty cool to upgrade my sr225i aswell
  i was thinking RS2i or PS500.(or maybe HF2!)
  i guess im looking for a tiny bit less treble... yet more detail retrieval, id like to maintain the airyness which i wasnt totally convinced the ps500 had. bass at all isnt really that important..
  I've heard the ps500 and gs1000i
  Not at all sure how the RS2i compare though. I heard they are pretty similar to the RS1i (so much so the £200 difference isnt justified)
  My Hifi headphone store holds all grado models on display except ps1000 and rs2i.
  I feel familiar with the Grado line.. i know what im leaning towards at the moment. but id love a second opinion.
   
   
  Thanks


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





cakensaur said:


> up-grado-itis has hit
> i recently got some HD650's and AKG Q701's. i feel it would be pretty cool to upgrade my sr225i aswell
> i was thinking RS2i or PS500.(or maybe HF2!)
> i guess im looking for a tiny bit less treble... yet more detail retrieval, id like to maintain the airyness which i wasnt totally convinced the ps500 had. bass at all isnt really that important..
> ...


 
  Had some HD598's, supposedly brighter than 650's.  Veiled.
   
  Had Q701's, not lively like Grados.
   
  I ditched the PS500's because they muddied up acoustic classical piano's lower octaves.  Stuck with the 325is's.  Piano clearer.
   
  Don't know the RS2i.
   
  IMHO, of course.


----------



## weirddub

focker said:


> Love hearing that! I really think some folks get so caught up in the gear that they forget the whole point of why we buy it




+1!
At the end of the day its the music that matters


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





cakensaur said:


> up-grado-itis has hit
> i recently got some HD650's and AKG Q701's. i feel it would be pretty cool to upgrade my sr225i aswell
> i was thinking RS2i or PS500.(or maybe HF2!)
> i guess im looking for a tiny bit less treble... yet more detail retrieval, id like to maintain the airyness which i wasnt totally convinced the ps500 had. bass at all isnt really that important..
> ...


 
  Having been lucky enough to hear all the models in the current Grado line i tought i could be of some help, but you're not making it easy. You say that you've heard the PS500 and GS1000i,  but you don't talk about you're impressions about them.If you'd tell us what you liked and disliked about them, it would be easyer to guide you in the right direction.
   
  If i go by what you say you're looking for, my suggestion would have been to go with the PS500s


----------



## TwoTrack

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> Please do a comparison with your RS-1i's using acoustic classical piano paying close attention to the range below middle C.


 
   
  Okay.


----------



## obobskivich

cakensaur said:


> up-grado-itis has hit
> i recently got some HD650's and AKG Q701's. i feel it would be pretty cool to upgrade my sr225i aswell
> i was thinking RS2i or PS500.(or maybe HF2!)
> i guess im looking for a tiny bit less treble... yet more detail retrieval, id like to maintain the airyness which i wasnt totally convinced the ps500 had. bass at all isnt really that important..
> ...




I've heard conflicting comparisons of RS-2 to RS-1; some say it's more neutral and among the "flattest" headphones Grado has made, others say it's fairly similar to the RS-1 (but usually those reviews will also follow-up by saying the SR-325 is almost the RS-2 and that all more expensive Grados are a ripoff and bad value and blah blah blah :rolleyes. The RS-2 is one that I'm not familiar with, but I think the RS-1 is a clear improvement over the SR-225 and K701 with no questions asked, as long as you don't want the huge soundstage the 701 offer. The Sennheisers are a different question altogether - they're darker, smoother, and I feel a better kind of compliment to the Grado sound (I prefer the ATH-ESW9 for that role, same idea though). 

Personally my advice would be to get the RS-1 if you like the traditional Grado sound, mostly to keep yourself from questioning getting the RS-2 as "what am I missing?" (of course I'm sitting here wondering if the RS-2 is truly more neutral and flat, what I'm missing by not having it - lol) If you want more staging and the bigger fit, the GS-1000 are a good candidate for that. Different balance though. 

Buuut...



stacker45 said:


> Having been lucky enough to hear all the models in the current Grado line i tought i could be of some help, but you're not making it easy. You say that you've heard the PS500 and GS1000i,  but you don't talk about you're impressions about them.If you'd tell us what you liked and disliked about them, it would be easyer to guide you in the right direction.
> 
> If i go by what you say you're looking for, my suggestion would have been to go with the PS500s




+1 to this.


----------



## Cakensaur

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Having been lucky enough to hear all the models in the current Grado line i tought i could be of some help, but you're not making it easy. You say that you've heard the PS500 and GS1000i,  but you don't talk about you're impressions about them.If you'd tell us what you liked and disliked about them, it would be easyer to guide you in the right direction.
> 
> If i go by what you say you're looking for, my suggestion would have been to go with the PS500s


 
  PS500's
  What i liked:
  The soundstage was more opened up compared to my 225i's but still remained intimate.. and thats what i want these for
  I felt the bass had a little bit too much emphasis, i liked it still, but would really prefer a tad less. it came across as not bloated or muddy, but rather that more dominant than im used to with a Grado.
  I liked the mids. Vocals moved me with some songs. guitars seemed aggressive, but a bit tamed (they hit me in the face, but knew when to?)
  id have preferred a tiny tiny boost in treble energy, but again i liked it.
  Generally i loved the ps500, there were minor faults (what headphone doesnt have them) but i was wondering if the RS2i does what the PS500 doesnt.
   
  GS1000i:
  I'm really sorry, its been a while since i heard it and don't feel confident commenting on its sound,
   
  Since you have heard every grado, could you also highlight the main differences between RS2i and RS1i please?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





cakensaur said:


> PS500's
> What i liked:
> The soundstage was more opened up compared to my 225i's but still remained intimate.. and thats what i want these for
> I felt the bass had a little bit too much emphasis, i liked it still, but would really prefer a tad less. it came across as not bloated or muddy, but rather that more dominant than im used to with a Grado.
> ...


 
  It sound's to me that you are actually describing the sound of the SR325is IMO, which are intimate,less on bass,agressive when called for and nice high frequency's.


----------



## preproman

Sub.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  +1, IME.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Sub.


 
  What do you mean?


----------



## lostmage

Hey, I figured this would be the right place to ask this, but I was going to jump on a pair of SR60is, mainly for metal (most genres) and some rock, but then I also remembered my Q701s aren't amped with a desktop amp yet, so now it's between the 60/80is and a good amp for my 701s, on which will sound better with metal and rock. 
  So my question is how 60is would match up to Q701s for this kind of stuff. I would definitely be interested in modding them, and I've modded before, so I'm not afraid to do so.
  Thanks.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> What do you mean?


 
   
  Subscribing to the thread.
   
  Looking to get a few Grados.  My question is:  What amps are preferred Tubes or Solid State..  I want my setup to be right.


----------



## obobskivich

preproman said:


> Subscribing to the thread.
> 
> Looking to get a few Grados.  My question is:  What amps are preferred Tubes or Solid State..  I want my setup to be right.




Grados aren't really that picky about amplification in general - there are plenty of "crowd favorites" from both camps, but the majority of tubed amps that are liked with Grados are hybrids (or at the bare minimum OTCs), just because of the low impedance nature of Grados. 

In general, Musical Fidelity, Grado, Melos, and Mapletree amplifiers tend to be crowd pleasers, but honestly any reasonably quiet and well put together amplifier will be perfectly suitable (because again, they aren't really picky, and will sound good from more or less everything). I think if you've already got an amplifier that's quiet and clean enough (channel balance, quiet pot, etc) to handle your Denons, you should be perfectly set-up for whatever Grado you'd like to try.


----------



## tomb

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Grados aren't really that picky about amplification in general - there are plenty of "crowd favorites" from both camps, but the majority of tubed amps that are liked with Grados are hybrids (or at the bare minimum OTCs), just because of the low impedance nature of Grados.
> 
> In general, Musical Fidelity, Grado, Melos, and Mapletree amplifiers tend to be crowd pleasers, but honestly any reasonably quiet and well put together amplifier will be perfectly suitable (because again, they aren't really picky, and will sound good from more or less everything). I think if you've already got an amplifier that's quiet and clean enough (channel balance, quiet pot, etc) to handle your Denons, you should be perfectly set-up for whatever Grado you'd like to try.


 
  I disagree.  Grados are singularly well-damped.  (See some of purrin's graphs and reports on Grado decay.)  Connecting them to the current-FOTM super-low-output-impedance amplifers causes them to over-damp, resulting in the harshness and tizziness that many people cite for their dislike of Grados.  The reason Grados do well with many tube amps is not necessarily the "warmth of tubes," but that the output impedance is quite a bit higher than your run-of-the-mill low-output-impedance SS amp.  Grados do quite well on 15 ohm output impedance and higher.
   
  This gets complicated to a certain extent because the low impedance of Grados causes fall-off with OTL amps as lowering the bass cut-off point results in extremely large and super-expensive output capacitors (which means shortcuts/cheaper alternatives are often used). Hybrids experience this fault, too, because many of their output buffers still require blocking caps and unless sized large enough, cause bass roll-off or phase distortion in low frequency response.
   
  Bottom line, for the best sound with Grados - finding the right amplification is not necessarily so simple.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





lostmage said:


> Hey, I figured this would be the right place to ask this, but I was going to jump on a pair of SR60is, mainly for metal (most genres) and some rock, but then I also remembered my Q701s aren't amped with a desktop amp yet, so now it's between the 60/80is and a good amp for my 701s, on which will sound better with metal and rock.
> So my question is how 60is would match up to Q701s for this kind of stuff. I would definitely be interested in modding them, and I've modded before, so I'm not afraid to do so.
> Thanks.


 
   
  I've never heard the Q701's, so I cant comment on their SQ or signature in comparison against the Grado SR80i, but I can tell you that the Grado is an awesome headphone for your music genre's. They have crystal clear high's with very foward mid's and they are not bass heavy. IMO the bass is heard correctly, fast and tight. It is an extremely fun headphone to listen to. I don't know the design of the Q701's but the Grado is an on ear, open back design.


----------



## agoston.berko

Quote: 





tomb said:


> I disagree.  Grados are singularly well-damped.  (See some of purrin's graphs and reports on Grado decay.)  Connecting them to the current-FOTM super-low-output-impedance amplifers causes them to over-damp, resulting in the harshness and tizziness that many people cite for their dislike of Grados.  The reason Grados do well with many tube amps is not necessarily the "warmth of tubes," but that the output impedance is quite a bit higher than your run-of-the-mill low-output-impedance SS amp.  Grados do quite well on 15 ohm output impedance and higher.
> 
> This gets complicated to a certain extent because the low impedance of Grados causes fall-off with OTL amps as lowering the bass cut-off point results in extremely large and super-expensive output capacitors (which means shortcuts/cheaper alternatives are often used). Hybrids experience this fault, too, because many of their output buffers still require blocking caps and unless sized large enough, cause bass roll-off or phase distortion in low frequency response.
> 
> Bottom line, for the best sound with Grados - finding the right amplification is not necessarily so simple.


 
  which amp has 15 OHM output impedance or higher ?


----------



## tomb

Quote: 





agoston.berko said:


> which amp has 15 OHM output impedance or higher ?


 
  Most output-transformer tube amps have impedances on the low-Z side of 32 ohms or lower.  Almost any amp that uses output capacitors (OTL's, Hybrids) will have higher output impedances, too.  Again, this is why Grados get the reputation that they sound better with tube amps.  It's just that the cause ("tube warmth") is mis-interpreted.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





cakensaur said:


> PS500's
> What i liked:
> The soundstage was more opened up compared to my 225i's but still remained intimate.. and thats what i want these for
> I felt the bass had a little bit too much emphasis, i liked it still, but would really prefer a tad less. it came across as not bloated or muddy, but rather that more dominant than im used to with a Grado.
> ...


 
   
  Keep in mind that altough i have heard both, i do not own either of them, so i'm going on memory alone here. but in my opinion, compared to thr RS2is, the RS1is have deeper bass, altough not PS500s deep, a slightly wider soundstage and a bit more treble extension. and, in case you're wondering, i believe that the $200 price difference is justified in this case.
   
  Hope this helps.


----------



## agoston.berko

Why is that if I'm listen to Grado/Alessandro headphones I say WOW that's M-U-S-I-C !!!!!!! 
   
  BUT (big BUT) if I listen to BeyerT1, SennHD800, AKG 501 - 701, Ultrasone Edition 10, ESW9, Etymotic 4S, Senn IE 80/IE 8  -> or anything else I GET BORED ->I mean WHERE IS THE MUSICALITY GONE ???
  even my iGrado sounds more musical compared to Ultrasone 10 or T1 - I mean COME ON !
   
  David Mahler I don't understand your "ears" and your TOP 57 LIST.
   
  The only headphone I would say it's okay was Audio Technica W1000x - but it was not much better compared to iGrado.
  ...and I know that I should try out some STAX headphones too in the future - but pricing are ridiculous
   
  every Grado sounds brilliant and every other manufacture makes very plastik'y sound. why ? my ears are healthy and I don't work for Grado.
   
  akg makes fake surround sound since years. WHY?
  senn make the music sound as far sounding as possible. WHY?
  ultrasone makes muddy sound. WHY?
  beyerdynamic makes music so lifeless. WHY?
   
  If Grado would be in Europe I would not complain about this situation, but I just really wanted to share my opinion about today's headphone-industry.
  Please don't say "maybe not suitable amping used" or "cables" or "different ear's"  - because I'm fed up with these answers...
  the only logical reason that other "headphones" are justified nowadays are the differences between genres.
   
  BUT real instrument music genres like jazz, classical, blues are much more realistic on Grados compared to other manufactures.
  maybe disco music and todays pop music (big part) sounds best on fake headphones because the music today is focused on weird sounds which Grado can't handle.
   
  I already owned several headphones and listened to others too, but I always conclude that Joe Grado and his company are waaaaay ahead of others.


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote: 





tomb said:


> I disagree.  Grados are singularly well-damped.  (See some of purrin's graphs and reports on Grado decay.)  Connecting them to the current-FOTM super-low-output-impedance amplifers causes them to over-damp, resulting in the harshness and tizziness that many people cite for their dislike of Grados.  The reason Grados do well with many tube amps is not necessarily the "warmth of tubes," but that the output impedance is quite a bit higher than your run-of-the-mill low-output-impedance SS amp.  Grados do quite well on 15 ohm output impedance and higher.
> 
> This gets complicated to a certain extent because the low impedance of Grados causes fall-off with OTL amps as lowering the bass cut-off point results in extremely large and super-expensive output capacitors (which means shortcuts/cheaper alternatives are often used). Hybrids experience this fault, too, because many of their output buffers still require blocking caps and unless sized large enough, cause bass roll-off or phase distortion in low frequency response.
> 
> Bottom line, for the best sound with Grados - finding the right amplification is not necessarily so simple.


 
   
  Well... you should know... since you build some of the best (e.g.  Millett Hybrid MiniMax, etc.).  
   
  And... I find Grados do match with some amps suprisingly well (e.g. some CMoys), while not so well with others (OTL tube amps, I've tried with them). I've found they mate very well with my WA6 SEm (TC tube amp), and of course my Soloist (SS amp), as well as my MiniMax (hybrid amp).  I find that with the right matching they don't have strident highs, or uncontrolled base, or small soundstage.  They seem to do better with high current output amps, and not so well with high voltage output amps - and in my instances, with low output impedence amps.
   
  And... one of the best matches I've found with Grados and Denons has been the MF X-CAN v8 (hybrid) - a perfect match.  Less so with the X-CAN v3 (hybrid).  But, of course the X-CAN v8 didn't mate well with my Senns, while the X-CAN v3 did.  There must have been a dramatic design change between the two.
   
  But... it is not especially easy to match Grados to an amp.  I think they get that reputation, because they're fairly efficient, and can be more easily driven... but... not necessarily with the best sound quality.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





agoston.berko said:


> Why is that if I'm listen to Grado/Alessandro headphones I say WOW that's M-U-S-I-C !!!!!!!
> 
> BUT (big BUT) if I listen to BeyerT1, SennHD800, AKG 501 - 701, Ultrasone Edition 10, ESW9, Etymotic 4S, Senn IE 80/IE 8  -> or anything else I GET BORED ->I mean WHERE IS THE MUSICALITY GONE ???
> even my iGrado sounds more musical compared to Ultrasone 10 or T1 - I mean COME ON !
> ...


 
  Musicality? Sorry, when listening to Grado's one is listening to John Grado's idea of that. They are far from being transparent headphones. I rather look to the music for "musicality" and look to headphones/amps/dacs for transparency to that music.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Many dig the Grado sound and I'm a big fan too. I've owned all of them from the SR-60s to the RS1s (and I've owned the RS1s twice for that matter). But they are very coloured and thus limited with certain genres of music IMO.
   
  So no reason to not understand David's ears. They're just fine IMO.


----------



## joseph69

Can anybody give me some input on how a Bellari HA540 will match with the Grado SR325is? Thank you.


----------



## agoston.berko

Most part of the Grado-"coloration" is stem from the extraordinary tranducer finess produced by Joe.
  It has nothing to do with unrealistic sound reproduction.
   
  Other manufactures can only dream of that transparency. Sorry, but this was my observation.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





agoston.berko said:


> Most part of the Grado-"coloration" is stem from the extraordinary tranducer finess produced by Joe.
> Other manufactures can only dream of that transparency. Sorry, but this was my observation.


 
  Really, so the poor deep bass response, AWOL sound staging and overly bright to piercing treble is due to "extraordinary transducer fitness"? Have you heard a Joe Grado headphone? They are quite different.


----------



## agoston.berko

that's what I'm talking about. You want more bass... this in an unrealistic pretension.
  just listen to Alessandro MS Pro and any symphony. It is as realistic as it can be.
  no piercing treble 
  and bass is there, not missing. you should try.


----------



## MacedonianHero

agoston.berko said:


> that's what I'm talking about. You want more bass... this in an unrealistic pretension.
> just listen to Alessandro MS Pro and any symphony. It is as realistic as is can be.
> no piercing treble
> and bass is there, not missing. you should try.




Real bass doesn't roll off at 90Hz. And the Alesandros do have less treble energy, but still way more than what is on the recording. And you have no idea about how much bass I want or think is natural.


----------



## agoston.berko

there are far more important factors in sound reproduction before sub-90Hz volumes.
  just listen to a piano or listen to a gitar or a violin, after that you will understand what I mean about musicality.
   
   

 *Instrument* *Frequency range Hz* Piano (concert) 27.50 - 4,186.00 Bass Tuba 43.65 - 349.23 Double Bass 41.20 - 246.94 Cello 65.41 - 987.77 Viola 130.81 -1,174.00 Violin 196.00 - 3,136.00 Clarinet 164.81 - 1,567.00 Flute 261.63 - 3,349.30 French horn 110.00 - 880.00 Trombone 82.41 - 493.88 Trumpet 164.81 - 987.77 Guitar  82.41 - 880.00

   
   
*Human voice*

 *Type of voice* * Frequency range Hz* Bass 87.31 - 349.23 Baritone 98.00 - 392.00 Tenor 130 - 493.88 Contralto 130.81 - 698.46 Soprano  246.94 - 1,174.70

   
  only the first 4 instruments are in the sub90hz territory.


----------



## agoston.berko

the meaning of timbre is not far away from transparent. both are under category: realistic reproduction.
  so if you like the timbre it also means that the transparency will be good.


----------



## rgs9200m

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Grados have their strengths. The RS1s have some of the best timbre out there. But that said, transparent and true to the recording they ain't.


 
  For some reason I have a special love for my Grados even though I have 009s, TH900s, Audezes, and others, and I couldn't put my finger on why, but I finally noticed that
  after listening to all the other headphones that seem to send a direct pure close music message right into my brain, I wanted something a little more distant, open, and refreshing
  that could allow me to keep listening for a longer period, and only the Grados could hit the spot, like a breath of fresh air. I even started a new thread about this because
  I felt it set Grados apart from all other phones in this respect and wanted to find out if others agreed.
  It's a bit like switching to speakers when I put on my Grados.
  (I have GS1000is .)


----------



## MacedonianHero

agoston.berko said:


> the meaning of timbre is not far away from transparent. both are under category: realistic reproduction.
> so if you like the timbre it also means that the transparency will be good.




Not really. There is just too much coloration going on to be even remotely considered "transparent".


----------



## MacedonianHero

rgs9200m said:


> For some reason I have a special love for my Grados even though I have 009s, TH900s, Audezes, and others, and I couldn't put my finger on why, but I finally noticed that
> after listening to all the other headphones that seem to send a direct pure close music message right into my brain, I wanted something a little more distant and refreshing
> that could allow me to keep listening for a longer period, and only the Grados could hit the spot, like breath of fresh air. I even started a new thread about this because
> I felt it set Grados apart from all other phones in this respect and wanted to find out if others agreed.
> (I have GS1000is .)




And that's where Grados can fit in. Agreed. I have been toying with the idea of a third pair of RS1s.


----------



## agoston.berko

Quote: 





rgs9200m said:


> For some reason I have a special love for my Grados even though I have 009s, TH900s, Audezes, and others, and I couldn't put my finger on why, but I finally noticed that
> after listening to all the other headphones that seem to send a direct pure close music message right into my brain, I wanted something a little more distant and refreshing
> that could allow me to keep listening for a longer period, and only the Grados could hit the spot, like breath of fresh air. I even started a new thread about this because
> I felt it set Grados apart from all other phones in this respect and wanted to find out if others agreed.
> (I have GS1000is .)


 
   
  ...like breath of fresh air
  GRADO's are amazing. Lucky people You are US-nation.


----------



## agoston.berko

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> And that's where Grados can fit in. Agreed. I have been toying with the idea of a third pair of RS1s.


 
  this is what I'm talking about. everybody finds his sweet spot in the Grado/Alessandro/Magnum line-up.
  but this fact is hard say about other companies.
   
  Grado: enjoy the aggressive nature of rough sounds but at the same time listen to MUSIC
  Alessandro: calm down a bit BUT keep the musicality on the highest level
  Magnum: raise the bass department to keep up with sub90hz territory.
   
  And it's not a coincidence that you want 3 of them (RS1i), and thats a huge compliment.
  I don't think you can name any other brand were You would buy three (3 !!!) of their same modell.
  Grados are magical. It's easy to describe what I mean: THE SOUL OF MUSIC


----------



## tomb

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Gradofan2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> <snip>
> 
> But... it is not especially easy to match Grados to an amp.  I think they get that reputation, because they're fairly efficient, and can be more easily driven... but... not necessarily with the best sound quality.


 
  I can agree with that - pretty good summation in a couple of statements!


----------



## MacedonianHero

agoston.berko said:


> this is what I'm talking about. everybody finds his sweet spot in the Grado/Alessandro/Magnum line-up.
> but this fact is hard say about other company's.
> 
> And it's not a coincidence that you want 3 of them (RS1i), and thats a huge compliment.
> ...




I don't have 3 of them. I've sold 2 off at different times(RS-1 and RS-1i). I have never owned more than 1 pair of Grados at any one time. Grados fill a niche, but are far from TOTL headphones IMO.


----------



## agoston.berko

okey but You can't live without the magic. that's why You want it back.
  if any other headphone would fill this "niche" you won't be seeking for the third pair.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Been thinking does not equal going to.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Real bass doesn't roll off at 90Hz. And the Alesandros do have less treble energy, but still way more than what is on the recording. And you have no idea about how much bass I want or think is natural.


 
   
  When you say that Grados have, no ''real'' bass, poor soundstage, piercing highs, i'd like to know if those apply to the all Grados, or specific models and if so, wich ones, because unless i'm mistaking, you seem to like the RS1is.
   
  And, when you say that the ''Alessandros do have less treble energy, but still way more than what is on the recording'', when i read this, i'm surprised that my ears aren't bleeding from long listening sessions, also, can you tell me how you know what the recording is supposed to sound like?


----------



## agoston.berko

_*...are You sure ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_


----------



## jazzerdave

I've personally tried to give Grados their fair shake in the past but have never really enjoyed them.  Having been around many reference-grade speaker rigs and recording many a live performance (on DAT, minidisc, and even open-reel tape), I certainly understand the characterization of Grado cans as musical.  However, I've never felt they were transparent or true to the recording.


----------



## Currawong

Agoston, you need to start your own Grado love thread I reckon.


----------



## agoston.berko

will do Currawong, sorry.
   
  BTW, nice Symphones Magnums collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'm out.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





agoston.berko said:


> there are far more important factors in sound reproduction before sub-90Hz volumes.
> just listen to a piano or listen to a gitar or a violin, after that you will understand what I mean about musicality.


 
   
  Except a Grado can't even reproduce my voice properly...


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





tomb said:


> Again, this is why Grados get the reputation that they sound better with tube amps.  It's just that the cause ("tube warmth") is mis-interpreted.


 
   
  I'm not discounting what you're saying, cause quite frankly I don't even speak the language...but how do you account for the fact that I prefer the sound of my Meier Jazz/Grado GS1k when the tube buffer is activated vs when it's only the Meier in the signal path? I think what you're saying may be perfectly valid about the higher output impedance being favorable for the Grado phones, but when you say this accounts for the quality of tubes being misinterpreted I'm not sure I agree. I enjoy headphones and speakers that have a robust top end, to the point where they would even be classified as "bright". But what I don't care for is "harsh"...and over the years I have experienced many examples where the presence of tubes mellowed out the harshness even on poorly recorded material and provided a bit of "warmth". I've also been able to observe different levels of success via tube rolling, which would further indicate that it was a quality specific to the tube that was responsible for the "warmth", not only the output impedance of the amplifier.


----------



## DavidMahler

@Agoston.berko
   
  I just read through all that you said and I do apologize that I won't be responding to each and every point you make.  I think Grado makes fantastic headphones.  And I do agree that Joe Grado pioneered some excellent headphones.
   
  My rankings are my own based on my personal experiences with acoustic sound AND my own personal enjoyment.  In the sense that there is almost 60 headphones (80% of which are flagship models) it is no small feat (IMO) for Grado to have a headphone in the top 11.  
   
  But again, it is what it is, and I appreciate the enthusiasm you have for Grado headphones!  I am a new yorker after all


----------



## obobskivich

tomb said:


> I disagree.  Grados are singularly well-damped.  (See some of purrin's graphs and reports on Grado decay.)  Connecting them to the current-FOTM super-low-output-impedance amplifers causes them to over-damp, resulting in the harshness and tizziness that many people cite for their dislike of Grados.  The reason Grados do well with many tube amps is not necessarily the "warmth of tubes," but that the output impedance is quite a bit higher than your run-of-the-mill low-output-impedance SS amp.  Grados do quite well on 15 ohm output impedance and higher.
> 
> This gets complicated to a certain extent because the low impedance of Grados causes fall-off with OTL amps as lowering the bass cut-off point results in extremely large and super-expensive output capacitors (which means shortcuts/cheaper alternatives are often used). Hybrids experience this fault, too, because many of their output buffers still require blocking caps and unless sized large enough, cause bass roll-off or phase distortion in low frequency response.
> 
> Bottom line, for the best sound with Grados - finding the right amplification is not necessarily so simple.




I would entirely disagree with you on the basis that electrical damping is essentially a fantasy (go ahead and tell me I'm wrong, and then go ahead and tell JBL, McIntosh, BK Butler, Rod Elliot, QSC, Accuphase, and so on that they're all wrong too). Damping is primarily (like 99%) a mechanical feature, and Grados rely on nothing but the driver itself (more or less) for this (and their drivers are good; I'll give you that); if you actually reviewed the CSDs you're blindly referencing (and you can actually go beyond purrin's measurements, and go look at CSDs from He&Bi and GE too), most of them (being Grado models) exhibit ringing in the upper treble (and FR and IR will also show this) - and believe it or not, some people just don't like bright cans that have resonance artefacts. And that ringing isn't really hard to predict based on the enclosure design. If you want to look at a "singularly well damped" example of a headphone, the Koss Pro4/A and 4/AA are good candidates. Most 'stats will also put up a very clean CSD too (because the drivers are extremely well controlled). They sound very different from Grados. And no, I'm not saying ringing is a bad thing by any means here (even purrin makes the comment that the RS-1 "look worse than they sound" on measurements). It's part of their coloration and their flair - and it doesn't suit everyone. 

Their impedance is very stable, so changes in Zout won't result in any significant FR changes unless you increase Zout substantially (which will act on the bass region where the impedance peak is; here's a great article on the topic: http://en.goldenears.net/index.php?mid=KB_Columns&document_srl=1389) - what's really quite disturbing about your argument is in one hand you're taking the modern marketing line of DF as pushed by makers like Crown and Anthem (who are both miserable shills with a history of saying or doing anything just to close a sale), but you're then using that fallacy to argue against itself (and saying that DF is "bad'). Sure, high Zout *can* be a good thing depending on overall system Q (which is an unknown here), but we'd be talking about LF response based on the impedance of the Grado drivers (it would be most pronounced with the GSK and PSK). Basically you'd be talking about a slight bump to the LF as Zout went up; I can tell you from experience that going between 2 and 500R doesn't do much of anything, even with the GSK. As far as what happens if you over-damp (which you're not gonna do without physical modification) - it should not ever produce a "harsh" or "tizzy" sound (because that would be a result of ringing, which critical damping will prevent...) - it'll just be over-damped. And at that point they'll just sound dead and lifeless. So in summary, *IF* DF were worth phoning home about, it would actually REDUCE the harsh/tizzy sound (by better controlling the driver's movement), and decreasing it would decrease damping (which would increase ringing and tizziness (like I said, your argument is logically troubling)) - now of course in the real world that doesn't hold up, because DF isn't worth phoning home about, and all you'll get as you run Zout up is a slight bass boost (which I could see people interpreting as a slight warmth, but we're talking very slight). If you wanted to make them ring worse, you could EQ up the treble or get really nasty and setup a filter to target and excite the points at which the enclosures already want to ring (you'd have to measure them before you could build this) and they'd sound absolutely disgusting at the end of it (why anyone would want to do this to any headphone or speaker I have no idea, but it is theoretically possible). Now, if all you're getting at is "more bass compensates for their brightness" (either because it's changing phase response, or by masking, or a combination of both) - that's fine. But we have tone controls for a reason. 

They're sensitive, stable, and low impedance - they don't want for much in terms of power, and you can get the same party from more or less anything that'll give up the power they do want in a clean way. Clean and quiet is king, only because I think a lot of people will have an issue listening to hiss or pot rustling inherent on a lot of the shoddier amplifiers out there. But as gradofan pointed out - good current supply, clean tracking, and you're pretty much set. If you prefer the coloration of tubes or equalization, or whatever else - that's a personal choice, and should be left up to the end-user to explore. I think I need to qualify that my statements are being taken massively out of context though (is it because they're hurting someone's bottom line I wonder?) - my comments were specifically directed at preproman's question, and based on the knowledge that he has a (very dapper looking) pair of D7000s that I'm assuming he has suitable amplification for. Whatever is driving those will have no issue driving any Grado. If someone wants to experiment with various tubed or non-tubed products on their own, that's their choice - and I provided a list of the four manufacturers I see most commonly suggested when people for ask a good amplifier for their Grados (which usually come from a more subjective "amps are all different" crowd and do include a combination of tubed and untubed devices) - as a starting off point. Of course there are many different amplifiers out there, and people will find enjoyment in a variety of products that may not be considered "right" by the mainstream - and that's also perfectly fine (but I still think having a starting point is helpful versus "go forth and frolic" ). But I'm going to take an issue when you try to force everyone's experiences into some "grand theory of the Universe" to either explain your own experiences, or sell product. 




joseph69 said:


> Can anybody give me some input on how a Bellari HA540 will match with the Grado SR325is? Thank you.




Someone (I forget who now...) was posting about their HA540 like two days ago - just dig back a few pages. I think he said it worked out pretty well.


----------



## korzena

...thought it's Borat selling pizzas


----------



## conquerator2

Quote: 





korzena said:


> ...thought it's Borat selling pizzas


 
   
  LOL My thoughts exactly  Thought it was only me who instatly thought that this guy looked just like Borat


----------



## preproman

Thanks obob and Tomb:
   
  As of right now I use my Deneons and Audio Technicas on my balanced CK²III.  I find all my other amps are too much for those two brands.  I use to own the GS-1 and I thought it paired well with the GS1Ki's I use to own.  I didn't own the GS-1 and the balanced CK²III at the same time so it's kinda hard to remember the things I need to.  I do remember the GS-1 had a Hi / low gain switch and I used the low gain with the GS1Ki's, I think it was much better.  
   
  So I really miss the GS-1 / GS1Ki combo that's why I'm getting back on the Grado team.  I'm waiting for the new GS-X MKII, it has a 3 position gain switch so I'm hoping it gives me the same sound as I remember with the GS-1 but better.
   
  So If I wanted to venture in the *tube amp *realm.  Some suggestions would be nice.  Obob you mentioned you listed a few of the most commonly used manufacturers.  Can you point me in that direction.
   
  Thanks..


----------



## alota

Quote: 





korzena said:


> ...thought it's Borat selling pizzas


 
  you made me laugh


----------



## obobskivich

preproman said:


> lol there should be text here lol




I hit quote and it didn't grab any text. Awesome. :rolleyes:

Anyways - Melos and Musical Fidelity made some hybrid amps over the years that people tend to like with Grados; I don't think Musical Fidelity currently makes anything that's a hybrid (X-CAN and their X-10 buffer aren't made anymore), but you can dig them up used. I don't think Melos even exists as a company anymore - lol. The SHA-Gold and SHA-Reference are the Melos products I see mentioned often; I've never found one for sale or played around with one though, no idea if they're actually rare or if I'm just not paying attention when looking. I do know they're kinda old, so I'd be leery of that (you might be looking at repairs). 

Maple Tree though is still in business, you can view their stuff here: http://hollowstate.netfirms.com/#headphone%20amps (I've never seen one of these in person - I just know they have a reputation)

I will add that the Musical Fidelity solid-state stuff is very good in its own right (and tends to be cheaper than their hybrid stuff), but I'm guessing your existing solid state amps are at least on par, if not better, so there's probably no point in venturing down that road. You might also consider a tube buffer, like Focker mentioned - would probably be cheaper than another amplifier.

There's probably people who can speak to living with these products (I should add that) - I'm not a tube guy by and large; I've tried Grados on tube gear (McIntosh) and my response was kind of "eh" - they look cool, but it's nothing I want to live with on a daily basis if I'm being completely honest. I'm not really suggesting anything; just providing kind of a "historical stepping off point" based on common answers to amp questions. *shrug*


----------



## joseph69

*OBOBSKIVICH *Thanks for the info on the bellari.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





korzena said:


> ...thought it's Borat selling pizzas


 
   
  LOL
   
   
   
   
   
  and grados are awesome, though  they are definitely far from perfect.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Hint at what manufacturer for the new review!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> I would entirely disagree with you on the basis that electrical damping is essentially a fantasy (go ahead and tell me I'm wrong, and then go ahead and tell JBL, McIntosh, BK Butler, Rod Elliot, QSC, Accuphase, and so on that they're all wrong too). Damping is primarily (like 99%) a mechanical feature, and Grados rely on nothing but the driver itself (more or less) for this (and their drivers are good; I'll give you that); if you actually reviewed the CSDs you're blindly referencing (and you can actually go beyond purrin's measurements, and go look at CSDs from He&Bi and GE too), most of them (being Grado models) exhibit ringing in the upper treble (and FR and IR will also show this) - and believe it or not, some people just don't like bright cans that have resonance artefacts. And that ringing isn't really hard to predict based on the enclosure design. If you want to look at a "singularly well damped" example of a headphone, the Koss Pro4/A and 4/AA are good candidates. Most 'stats will also put up a very clean CSD too (because the drivers are extremely well controlled). They sound very different from Grados. And no, I'm not saying ringing is a bad thing by any means here (even purrin makes the comment that the RS-1 "look worse than they sound" on measurements). It's part of their coloration and their flair - and it doesn't suit everyone.
> 
> Their impedance is very stable, so changes in Zout won't result in any significant FR changes unless you increase Zout substantially (which will act on the bass region where the impedance peak is; here's a great article on the topic: http://en.goldenears.net/index.php?mid=KB_Columns&document_srl=1389) - what's really quite disturbing about your argument is in one hand you're taking the modern marketing line of DF as pushed by makers like Crown and Anthem (who are both miserable shills with a history of saying or doing anything just to close a sale), but you're then using that fallacy to argue against itself (and saying that DF is "bad'). Sure, high Zout *can* be a good thing depending on overall system Q (which is an unknown here), but we'd be talking about LF response based on the impedance of the Grado drivers (it would be most pronounced with the GSK and PSK). Basically you'd be talking about a slight bump to the LF as Zout went up; I can tell you from experience that going between 2 and 500R doesn't do much of anything, even with the GSK. As far as what happens if you over-damp (which you're not gonna do without physical modification) - it should not ever produce a "harsh" or "tizzy" sound (because that would be a result of ringing, which critical damping will prevent...) - it'll just be over-damped. And at that point they'll just sound dead and lifeless. So in summary, *IF* DF were worth phoning home about, it would actually REDUCE the harsh/tizzy sound (by better controlling the driver's movement), and decreasing it would decrease damping (which would increase ringing and tizziness (like I said, your argument is logically troubling)) - now of course in the real world that doesn't hold up, because DF isn't worth phoning home about, and all you'll get as you run Zout up is a slight bass boost (which I could see people interpreting as a slight warmth, but we're talking very slight). If you wanted to make them ring worse, you could EQ up the treble or get really nasty and setup a filter to target and excite the points at which the enclosures already want to ring (you'd have to measure them before you could build this) and they'd sound absolutely disgusting at the end of it (why anyone would want to do this to any headphone or speaker I have no idea, but it is theoretically possible). Now, if all you're getting at is "more bass compensates for their brightness" (either because it's changing phase response, or by masking, or a combination of both) - that's fine. But we have tone controls for a reason.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I was actually going to say the same thing


----------



## kman1211

Quote: 





agoston.berko said:


> Why is that if I'm listen to Grado/Alessandro headphones I say WOW that's M-U-S-I-C !!!!!!!
> 
> BUT (big BUT) if I listen to BeyerT1, SennHD800, AKG 501 - 701, Ultrasone Edition 10, ESW9, Etymotic 4S, Senn IE 80/IE 8  -> or anything else I GET BORED ->I mean WHERE IS THE MUSICALITY GONE ???
> even my iGrado sounds more musical compared to Ultrasone 10 or T1 - I mean COME ON !
> ...


 

 Honestly when it comes to headphones on me, musicality or some engagement is a must. I haven't heard a Grado yet, but it's next on my list of auditions. In terms of musicality overall I found Sennheiser the worst, I just can't get engaged with most of them, I find them good for relaxing though. Beyers can be a little lifeless but some are not lifeless at all like the DT 990 and I generally enjoy them. I always found AKG full of life, enjoyable, and realistic, although admittedly the soundstage was a little different on the Q701. The only STAX I listened to was a little on the boring side but everything else on it was fantastic, but would I get it if I could afford it, the answer is a maybe. The best, most enjoyable, most musical, and realistic headphone I've heard was the R10. I wouldn't dismiss amplification like that, some headphones change a lot with different amps. I can't comment on cables as I haven't experimented with them but I can see copper vs silver cables making at least some difference. Different ears, dunno, but different preferences is definitely something that makes a difference among people. Anyways on music, it's really hit or miss on well it's recorded and mastered, so I think being true to the recording on a lot of music is a bit iffy. A lot of music recordings in itself is colored, so being true to the recording isn't necessarily a means of neutrality or accuracy and anyways every single headphone is colored in some way. If all audio was recorded and mastered perfectly then finding out what the most accurate and realistic headphone would be easier but there will still be a lot of debate regardless. The most accurate and realistic isn't everyone's goal or ideal either.


----------



## agoston.berko

"musicality or some engagement is a must"
  my first place on my priorities.
   
  "I haven't heard a Grado yet, but it's next on my list of auditions"
  you will be amazed. tell me your experiments after the grado session.
   
  "In terms of musicality overall I found Sennheiser the worst, I just can't get engaged with most of them",
  agreed. even hd800 is non-music proof.
   
  "Beyers can be a little lifeless but some are not lifeless at all like the DT 990 and I generally enjoy them"
  nothing special here: only the bass departmen is raised a bit. that helps a littel bit to warm up the overall signature. but grado musicality I'm talking about here is something else. i mean TIMBRE.
   
  "I always found AKG full of life, enjoyable, and realistic"
  yes its technically a miracle to listen to a gitar solo in the left corner of the stage and at the same time the singer is in front of you.
  but after you listen to grado you will say: i feel the spirit of the song. and that's the most important: grado can give you the best midrange as possible (most important in the FR) and the give you most accurate acustic instrumentation.
   
  "The only STAX I listened to was a little on the boring side"
  now thats a shame. but japanese ear are different - their whole line up is for their music their ear.  
   
  "The best, most enjoyable, most musical, and realistic headphone I've heard was the R10"
  should be true. everybody is raving about R10's - sony is a mass product, it is specialized for the whole planet. 
   
  "I wouldn't dismiss amplification"
  never sad that, I only wanted to assure you that I were listening to EVERY headphone with nice amplification.
   
  "I can't comment on cables as I haven't experimented with them but I can see copper vs silver cables making at least some difference."
  same: i used Van Den Hul line always -best cables ever - so that was not the weakes link in the chain.
   
  "Different ears, dunno, but different preferences is definitely something that makes a difference among people."
  piano should sound like a piano. gitar like a gitar. this is the point of headphone manufacturing.
   
   "well it's recorded and mastered music"
  you can easily make your decision for a well mastered violin (or not well mastered) if you listen through Grado.
   
   "every single headphone is colored in some way"
  yes but there are more colored ones and almost no coloration too.
   
  "If audio was recorded and mastered perfectly..." 
  for example chesky mastering is pretty perfect. you shoud listen to these if you figure out which headphone is the most musical.
   
  "realistic isn't everyone's goal or ideal either."
  sorry i have to disagree. for example: DRUM
  each type of drum head serves its own musical purpose and has its own unique sound -> this unique sound we want to reproduce on our mastering and on the membran of the headphone too.


----------



## pp312

Quote: 





agoston.berko said:


> "The only STAX I listened to was a little on the boring side"
> now thats a shame. but japanese ear are different - their whole line up is for their music their ear.


 
   
  Do you mean they have different shaped ears or they just hear things differently? And are you saying they listen to completely different music to everyone else?
   
  But hang on, aren't some of the other brands (Audio Technica for one) Japanese as well? They must sound boring also.


----------



## kman1211

Quote: 





agoston.berko said:


> "musicality or some engagement is a must"
> my first place on my priorities.
> 
> "I haven't heard a Grado yet, but it's next on my list of auditions"
> ...


 

 I'll see or not what you are raving when I hear grado's. I know, but there are some musical Senns, Sennheiser isn't really my cup of tea but there are some Senns I really like. Yeah, but slight tweaks can make things more enjoyable by lot. The Q701 is not the AKG I'm most familiar with, it's the K240, but AKG to me is one of the few brands that seem to do soundstage in a way that's really easy for me to discern where things are located, so I rather like their soundstage and imaging. There are multiple Japanese headphone companies and they sound quite a bit different from each other. The R10 sounds absolutely nothing like any other Sony I've heard. If you are looking for absolute accuracy and neutrality, speakers are the way to go anyways. I love how you omitted "all" when I said If all music was recorded and master properly. You do realize not every cares that much about the finer details of audio, right? There are some people that prefer heavily colored and sometimes artificial sounding headphones and speakers to more realistic and accurate ones. There's a reason there's such a huge variety of headphones out there, it's to suit different people's preference.


----------



## agoston.berko

"I'll see or not what you are raving when I hear grado's."
   
  listen to grado's at low volume first with high quality source and perfectly mastered audio.
  do that at a really silent enviroment. if you do this experiment with other headphones (same setup same time) you will realize that grado is above anyting else.
   
  avatar is just an avatar. grado is a grado. for me finest of all headphones.
  if musicality is your main goal too you can't think other way about grado.


----------



## Currawong

I've moved the Grado love from David's review thread to here, should anyone wonder why a bunch of posts suddenly appeared.


----------



## wormsdriver

I've been wanting to try a tube amp as of lately, but wanted something cheap to try out and see where it goes. I came across a MF X-Cans; is $140 a good price for it? any help is appreciated.


----------



## obobskivich

pp312 said:


> Do you mean they have different shaped ears or they just hear things differently? And are you saying they listen to completely different music to everyone else?
> 
> But hang on, aren't some of the other brands (Audio Technica for one) Japanese as well? They must sound boring also.




I remember Olive did a study a few years ago comparing Japanese and American listeners and their preferences, and found there wasn't a significant difference between the two when it comes to what kind of speaker they will generally preference. 

The bigger take-away from that, at least to me, is that we're more similar than we are different - no point in building walls or drawing lines. 

Here's some of that from Olive's blog:
http://seanolive.blogspot.com/2010/07/are-there-cross-cultural-preferences-in.html
http://seanolive.blogspot.com/2012/05/more-evidence-that-kids-even-japanese.html





currawong said:


> I've moved the Grado love from David's review thread to here, should anyone wonder why a bunch of posts suddenly appeared.




That explains a lot. haha!



wormsdriver said:


> I've been wanting to try a tube amp as of lately, but wanted something cheap to try out and see where it goes. I came across a MF X-Cans; is $140 a good price for it? any help is appreciated.




I think it depends *which* X-CAN.


----------



## Oteil

I have had my Grado HF-2 since they were first available, I have almost sold them twice thinking they were just ok. Boy, I am glad I didn't, they have become my favorite headphone. Period. After a long break-in period they have settled into some fine heaphones. The longer I listen the more I love how they sound. The detail is so sweet and the bass has the right amount of slam with a nice warm mid-range that is not peaky at all. The bass was quite flabby for a long time. All my music just sounds right with the Grado's, I don't know what it is about Grado but he knows how to get you past the headphone itself and listening to the music and really that is what we want to do...LISTEN TO THE MUSIC!! I still wish I hadn't sold my SR-60's, they sounded so good, long live my HF-2's.


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> I've been wanting to try a tube amp as of lately, but wanted something cheap to try out and see where it goes. I came across a MF X-Cans; is $140 a good price for it? any help is appreciated.


   

  Quote:


obobskivich said:


> I think it depends *which* X-CAN.


 
  here's the amp I'm referring to:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111000388585
  listing says X-Cans* V2*, but the pictures of the amp don't have the "V2" on it.
*Anyone care to chime in?*


----------



## agoston.berko

how much of burn-in were the transducer settled down ?
  after how much time did you realized that you should call your HF-2 as a "keeper" ?


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> here's the amp I'm referring to:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111000388585
> listing says X-Cans* V2*, but the pictures of the amp don't have the "V2" on it.
> *Anyone care to chime in?*


 
  I think it has sold.
  That was a good one - an early V2. which was made in England. Later Versions are marked "Designed in England, Made in Taiwan".
  X Can - heads prefer the Made in England versions.


----------



## Eplan

Hey guys, first post here but longtime Audiophile.

I;ve owned my RS325is for close to six months now, and I believe they;re finally starting to hit their mark. Initially I was hugely underwhelmed, but theyve finally started to come into their own (especially after flipping the cups round).

All I need now, is to grab a dedicated headphone amp and hook them into my system (I don;t use the 325s for critical listening or anything)..Would be interesting to see how they sound!


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> I think it has sold.
> That was a good one - an early V2. which was made in England. Later Versions are marked "Designed in England, Made in Taiwan".
> X Can - heads prefer the Made in England versions.


 
  Yes, I bought this combo because of the amp (sr125 will probably go up for sale soon). After sending payment, I noticed in the pictures that the amp was not marked* "V2"*, so I was unsure if it really was a V2 or previous version? Anyway, this clears things up a bit and I'm looking forward to trying out my first tube amp.


----------



## Oteil

Quote: 





agoston.berko said:


> how much of burn-in were the transducer settled down ?
> after how much time did you realized that you should call your HF-2 as a "keeper" ?


 
   


 It really is hard to say, I don't really keep track of my hours listening. Only after giving them serious head time did I start to notice they sounded way better than when I first got them(of course this could all be psychological, but I don't think it is completely) . It took over 2 years of on and off, to get where I use them all the time.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> Yes, I bought this combo because of the amp (sr125 will probably go up for sale soon). After sending payment, I noticed in the pictures that the amp was not marked* "V2"*, so I was unsure if it really was a V2 or previous version? Anyway, this clears things up a bit and I'm looking forward to trying out my first tube amp.


 
   
  I can't tell you what the difference is between the first X-CAN and the V2, but at least you know it was made in England, i really like mine and it's not going anywhere soon, my V2 came with Jan Phillips 6922 millitary grade tubes, but since i've had my V2 for 11 years, i doubt that yours being older, still has the original tubes.
   
  Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> I've been wanting to try a tube amp as of lately, but wanted something cheap to try out and see where it goes. I came across a MF X-Cans; is $140 a good price for it? any help is appreciated.


----------



## agoston.berko




----------



## thelostMIDrange

Grado will never die ! It's method of sound production is like no other phone. It has a certain dynamics and open-ess and a type of realism no senn, beyer, lcd et al comes close to. That being said, grado design has some flaws that need tuning for real reference sound, which not everyone desires in the first place so an hf2 or RS may be all that is ever needed. I love both of those phones for different reasons, the hf has that smoothness and accuracy in instrument reproduction and the one piece wood cup rs has the aliveness and realism. That's why I had to go DIY and make my ideal grado. From my vantage point, Joe stumbled on a great idea and john took it off in an interesting direction. But this is not a diy thread, I digress.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> Yes, I bought this combo because of the amp (sr125 will probably go up for sale soon). After sending payment, I noticed in the pictures that the amp was not marked* "V2"*, so I was unsure if it really was a V2 or previous version? Anyway, this clears things up a bit and I'm looking forward to trying out my first tube amp.


 
  I've seen the V2 versions marked V2, so that might actually be a V1 you purchased. Both are good!


----------



## Cakensaur

thinking about a new Grado purchase
   
  If i do
  Its Ramen-Fi for ol Cakensaur.


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I can't tell you what the difference is between the first X-CAN and the V2, but at least you know it was made in England, i really like mine and it's not going anywhere soon, my V2 came with Jan Phillips 6922 millitary grade tubes, but since I've had my V2 for 11 years, *i doubt that yours being older, still has the original tubes.*


 
  that's what I was thinking also. I should have the package here in about 3 days so I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## HeatFan12

cakensaur said:


> thinking about a new Grado purchase
> 
> If i do
> Its Ramen-Fi for ol Cakensaur.




Lol. It's worth it.

Great to see the x-cans still being mentioned every now and then. I think they do sound great with Grados.

Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thelostMIDrange

Which grado do you enjoy most and why? .....................................................................Go!


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Quote: 





thelostmidrange said:


> Which grado do you enjoy most and why? .....................................................................Go!


 
   
   
  PS1000? Coz... PS1000?


----------



## thelostMIDrange

that's impecable logic Zero, although not quite explanatory enough for me. Is there any overarching quality in particular that separates that model grado from others which cause you to want to don it upon your noggin with greater frequency?


----------



## obobskivich

thelostmidrange said:


> Which grado do you enjoy most and why? .....................................................................Go!




RS-1i. I like the intimate/close-up presentation they provide along with their overall tonal balance (the bass and treble is basically perfect as far as dynamic headphones are concerned imho - not too much, not too little, just right). Sure, the bigger Grados have a bigger stage, and the SR-325 are more up-front, but I like where the RS-1 are just set in that Goldilocks zone (at least imho) pretty much across the board. When listening to them I don't have a "I wish..." or "I would change..." thought about them. They just "fit" precisely, at least for me.


----------



## thelostMIDrange

nice, now that's some useful info.......nice template for how others might offer their choice and explanation.......


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Quote: 





thelostmidrange said:


> that's impecable logic Zero, although not quite explanatory enough for me. Is there any overarching quality in particular that separates that model grado from others which cause you to want to don it upon your noggin with greater frequency?


 
  Sorry, sarcasm button was on. xD
   
  I like the PS1000 for the soundstage, the bass punch, the imaging, its like an upgraded soundstage version of the RS1i


----------



## thelostMIDrange

nice. the two examples right there illustrate a point in how different cups affect sound. I would bet if one took those drivers out and swapped them. each of you would still be happy and would probably still share the same impressions and reasons for preferring the overall phone. Specifically, I feel it's that big massive clamped cup of the ps style that allows the solid platform for bass punch whereas the delicate wood cup doesn't support that as much. Each has that tradeoff. The rs will have a different kind of dynamics and liveliness in favor of the bass punch for example........The soundstage difference is pretty much a pad thing (G vs L) of course. Pads and cups makes a particular grado a grado in addition to slight variance in drivers. Nice little summation of grado extremes. thanks for playing fellers. I applaud your youthfull spirit


----------



## obobskivich

thelostmidrange said:


> nice. the two examples right there illustrate a point in how different cups affect sound. I would bet if one took those drivers out and swapped them. each of you would still be happy and would probably still share the same impressions and reasons for preferring the overall phone. Specifically, I feel it's that big massive clamped cup of the ps style that allows the solid platform for bass punch whereas the delicate wood cup doesn't support that as much. Each has that tradeoff. The rs will have a different kind of dynamics and liveliness in favor of the bass punch for example........The soundstage difference is pretty much a pad thing (G vs L) of course. Pads and cups makes a particular grado a grado in addition to slight variance in drivers. Nice little summation of grado extremes.




Yeah...what's your point? 

Sorry I don't mean to downplay what you're observing, but I thought this was pretty well understood/acknowledged, especially since the GS-1000 came out. Changing the pads isn't going to mean a sure-fire change in sound either - like putting the bagels on the RS-1 won't turn them into the GS-1000; there's still some voicing differences beyond that. 

Anyways - what you're saying is basically the reality of it - so then it's just up to you (or whomever) to pick whichever sound you like. Some people prefer the larger sound-stage, some don't, it's really a personal preference when it comes down to it. And that's what's neat about Grado's top end; they aren't just continuous improvements, they're all somewhat unique, so you both get to have the signature Grado sound, but with one of four (five?) distinct flavors.


----------



## thelostMIDrange

I like to discuss basics and obvious things since hidden insights can sometimes get overlooked. Like when your 6 year old asks you why is the sky blue and it makes you stop and realize you know nothing about it since trying to tell him about refraction, sunlight and the way the human eye operates is not really answering his question. he wants to know WHY the sky is blue, not how it's blue and then it makes you realize you're spinning on a giant space rock held on by gravity alone. All from a little seemingly naive question.....The point I guess is to discuss the power of the cup and it's role. I like to try and get little discussions going back and forth instead of just isolated opinions being tossed out. You never know where a dialogue might lead. sometimes dead ends, sometimes interesteing alleyways or whole new vistas. In this case it was an interesting yet familiar alley I guess....although I might drop grados into two bigger categories rather than 5.


----------



## obobskivich

thelostmidrange said:


> In this case it was an interesting yet familiar alley I guess....although I might drop grados into two bigger categories rather than 5.




Yeah, this is certainly something that comes up in this thread. 

As far as five, I'm meaning their four or five flagship models:

- RS-1
- GS-1000
- PS-1000
- PS-500

The question-mark was for more historic models that aren't mentioned as frequently or weren't mass produced. Yes you could broadly/generally categorize them into two categories, but imho that ignores more subtle differences.


----------



## thelostMIDrange

yes, we could separate them into 25 categories if we wanted. but again in the interest of getting back to basics, I wonder if 2 wouldn't do it. Those that are damped by the cup (PS,GS) and those that aren't (RS, SR). Dead and alive if you will. Without the negative connotation of dead or the positive of alive. Let's assume both are valid ways to deliver grado goodness.


----------



## obobskivich

thelostmidrange said:


> yes, we could separate them into 25 categories if we wanted. but again in the interest of getting back to basics, I wonder if 2 wouldn't do it. Those that are damped by the cup (PS,GS) and those that aren't (RS, SR). Dead and alive if you will. Without the negative connotation of dead of the positive of alive. Let's assume both are valid ways to deliver grado goodness.




Can't agree - sorry. Firstly I can't agree because of the whole "damped by the cup and not" thing (both based on objective measurements and subjective listening - I find that most discussion about "damping" tend to go the way of catch-all anyways), and secondly because the SR and RS are quite different. PS-500 are reportedly different still (from everything; you'd have to ask someone who has one of the 1000 series cans as the PS-500 for more specifics though). You could sell me on the SR-60 through SR-225 (or 325) being relatively similar, and with higher-up models being improvements as you move up. The RS line being a different presentation to those, and the other three standing apart on their own. But trying to condense everything from the SR to the RS-1 into one box, and the GSK, PS-500, and PSK into another box is just too over-generalized. It doesn't recognize the relative diversity of the Grado line-up, and I think in part is responsible for a lot of the general confusion that new Grado customers are faced with (where you get the "no they're all a ripoff, the SR-60 is the same headphone, it's the same!" rantings). 

Really, I'm not sure what the recent fascination with trying to over-generalize and categorize *everything* is (and I know you're probably take a broadside where you don't deserve it - I know we've chatted in the past and I have a rough idea of where you're coming from), but I think it really needs to end. It doesn't solve anything for anyone, and at the worst it may botch up someone's quest for a new headphone.


----------



## thelostMIDrange

perhaps...... I certainly don't want to confuse anyone. It's hard enough to find the right headphone. But I wouldn't go so far as to say any line of thought 'needs to end'. i can say you've successfully driven this discussion to a grinding halt though. No worries. I'll continue it in my own mind with an alter ego who also dislikes over generalizations


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> . Some people prefer the larger sound-stage, some don't, it's really a personal preference when it comes down to it. And that's what's neat about Grado's top end; they aren't just continuous improvements, they're all somewhat unique, so you both get to have the signature Grado sound, but with one of four (five?) distinct flavors.


 
   
  I think this is spot-on....case in point, although I love both my GS1ks and PS-500s, if forced to choose I'd pick the 500s. Although the GS1ks were nearly twice as expensive, and they are beautiful headphones, I'd agree 100% that they are closer to being, as you said, different flavors instead of being two points along a continuum. I'm quite certain that when I have the opportunity to pick up some RS-1s, they will follow suit and be another flavor, not necessarily better or worse than either of the others.


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> RS-1i. I like the intimate/close-up presentation they provide along with their overall tonal balance (the bass and treble is basically perfect as far as dynamic headphones are concerned imho - not too much, not too little, just right). Sure, the bigger Grados have a bigger stage, and the SR-325 are more up-front, but I like where the RS-1 are just set in that Goldilocks zone (at least imho) pretty much across the board. When listening to them I don't have a "I wish..." or "I would change..." thought about them. They just "fit" precisely, at least for me.


 
  This is how I feel about my Rs2's!....damn, I guess eventually I'm gonna have to get my hands on a pair to compare them(rs1).


----------



## tomb

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> I would entirely disagree with you on the basis that electrical damping is essentially a fantasy (go ahead and tell me I'm wrong, and then go ahead and tell JBL, McIntosh, BK Butler, Rod Elliot, QSC, Accuphase, and so on that they're all wrong too). Damping is primarily (like 99%) a mechanical feature, and Grados rely on nothing but the driver itself (more or less) for this (and their drivers are good; I'll give you that); if you actually reviewed the CSDs you're blindly referencing (and you can actually go beyond purrin's measurements, and go look at CSDs from He&Bi and GE too), most of them (being Grado models) exhibit ringing in the upper treble (and FR and IR will also show this) - and believe it or not, some people just don't like bright cans that have resonance artefacts. And that ringing isn't really hard to predict based on the enclosure design. If you want to look at a "singularly well damped" example of a headphone, the Koss Pro4/A and 4/AA are good candidates. Most 'stats will also put up a very clean CSD too (because the drivers are extremely well controlled). They sound very different from Grados. And no, I'm not saying ringing is a bad thing by any means here (even purrin makes the comment that the RS-1 "look worse than they sound" on measurements). It's part of their coloration and their flair - and it doesn't suit everyone.
> 
> Their impedance is very stable, so changes in Zout won't result in any significant FR changes unless you increase Zout substantially (which will act on the bass region where the impedance peak is; here's a great article on the topic: http://en.goldenears.net/index.php?mid=KB_Columns&document_srl=1389) - what's really quite disturbing about your argument is in one hand you're taking the modern marketing line of DF as pushed by makers like Crown and Anthem (who are both miserable shills with a history of saying or doing anything just to close a sale), but you're then using that fallacy to argue against itself (and saying that DF is "bad'). Sure, high Zout *can* be a good thing depending on overall system Q (which is an unknown here), but we'd be talking about LF response based on the impedance of the Grado drivers (it would be most pronounced with the GSK and PSK). Basically you'd be talking about a slight bump to the LF as Zout went up; I can tell you from experience that going between 2 and 500R doesn't do much of anything, even with the GSK. As far as what happens if you over-damp (which you're not gonna do without physical modification) - it should not ever produce a "harsh" or "tizzy" sound (because that would be a result of ringing, which critical damping will prevent...) - it'll just be over-damped. And at that point they'll just sound dead and lifeless. So in summary, *IF* DF were worth phoning home about, it would actually REDUCE the harsh/tizzy sound (by better controlling the driver's movement), and decreasing it would decrease damping (which would increase ringing and tizziness (like I said, your argument is logically troubling)) - now of course in the real world that doesn't hold up, because DF isn't worth phoning home about, and all you'll get as you run Zout up is a slight bass boost (which I could see people interpreting as a slight warmth, but we're talking very slight). If you wanted to make them ring worse, you could EQ up the treble or get really nasty and setup a filter to target and excite the points at which the enclosures already want to ring (you'd have to measure them before you could build this) and they'd sound absolutely disgusting at the end of it (why anyone would want to do this to any headphone or speaker I have no idea, but it is theoretically possible). Now, if all you're getting at is "more bass compensates for their brightness" (either because it's changing phase response, or by masking, or a combination of both) - that's fine. But we have tone controls for a reason.
> 
> ...


 
   
  The great majority of headphone users probably regard Grados as "hot" and "peaky" in the highs.  You think tubes are "colored" and for some people that seems to counteract the hot peaks. (Or you suggest resorting to tone controls.)  That's the GRAND THEORY of the universe that's being espoused.  That's only because the majority of tube implementations out there are sub-standard.  It's the capacitors that make them sound that way.  It does not follow that Grados may happen to sound better in some instances because of that.  The explanation is more complex.  There is also more to over-damping than just thinking it means "dead."  An over-damped signal is not in isolation.  It combines with other signals along the way to create very bad harmonics.
   
  Actually, the Sennheiser HD800 falls into this same category.  It's why a lot of people call it "bright" and have a devil of a time finding just the right amplifier combination.  Too low output impedance amplifiers can offer an explanation.  (While many people simply say, "It needs tubes.")
   
  I offered an explanation based on countless amplifier designs and builds (not just from me).  It's called empirical evidence and it's pretty strong.  It's funny that one can construct a SS amp with output transformers and create much the same effect (Grados that aren't hot or tizzy) - without any glass.  Anyway, I simply disagreed ... and this is your response.
   
  BTW, I made no personal observations about your profile, your supposed rationale for expressing opinions, or anything else of that nature.  I would appreciate the same consideration.  Thanks.


----------



## Bud Tudly

Last semester I accidentally left a pair of SR60i's in one of the engineering labs at my college. As it was a busy time during the semester I searched around the apartment a bit, thinking they were there and didn't come up with anything. Since I'm the main sound operator at our school I have a few different cans to listen to, so I grabbed a pair to use until my Grados would magically appear in my laundry or some other hideaway.
   
  Lo and behold I ended up running to the main engineering building a couple days later to find that my SR60i's had ended up in a professor's office. But before landing on his desk, they went to 3 other professors' due to the awe that struck the lab assistant as he decided that he might as well try them out since they're just sitting around waiting to be found. All commented on how awesome they were (for the price) and one event went to amazon.com later that afternoon to purchase his own pair.
   
  Sadly the SR60i's have retired to headphone heaven as they could not withstand 3 years of collegiate torture, and indeed I have moved on to Audio Technica's ATH-M50s due to their closed back sound isolation but there will always be a place in my heart for Grado cans. Maybe someday soon a pair of SR125i's will find their way home.


----------



## whoelse

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> RS-1i. I like the intimate/close-up presentation they provide along with their overall tonal balance (the bass and treble is basically perfect as far as dynamic headphones are concerned imho - not too much, not too little, just right). Sure, the bigger Grados have a bigger stage, and the SR-325 are more up-front, but I like where the RS-1 are just set in that Goldilocks zone (at least imho) pretty much across the board. When listening to them I don't have a "I wish..." or "I would change..." thought about them. They just "fit" precisely, at least for me.


 
  I heard while the RS-1i SQ is an improve over the 325i it is not significantly very far apart. Is this true?


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





whoelse said:


> I heard while the RS-1i SQ is an improve over the 325i it is not significantly very far apart. Is this true?


 
  It's far enough to justify the price difference for me. The deeper bass and less etched treble was worth it to my ears. Throw in the added comfort with the lighter wood, the RS1i is my favourite Grado current production headphone.


----------



## obobskivich

whoelse said:


> I heard while the RS-1i SQ is an improve over the 325i it is not significantly very far apart. Is this true?




I agree with MacedonianHero here. The RS-1 is more comfortable (they're either the lightest or second lightest production Grado; the SR-325 is one of the heaviest), less aggressive/abrasive on-top, and has better low-end extension. But there's a lot of "the RS-2 is almost an RS-1, and the SR-325 is almost an RS-2, the RS-1 is a ripoff" floating around - I don't know where it comes from, but I've seen that argument posed a time or two. I always question if the person saying it has heard all three.  

I know this is also somewhat petty, because it's build related, but the RS-1 are also better put together than most of the other Grados - metal gimbals, leather handband, etc; you really get the "this is our flagship" vibe from them (even if they've been leap-frogged by the GS-1000, and now PS-1000). Just based on their appearance/presentation and "on the head" or "in the hand" feel, the RS-1 earns a higher price tag; the sonic and ergonomic improvements are fantastic as well. Overall I think that yes, they're a better headphone, and that it does warranty the extra money, but it's the result of many subtle things coming together in the right proportion. If you're on a shoestring budget and want the Grado sound, the 325 are not a bad headphone (nor are the 225, which are lighter and will (imho) be more comfortable as a result) - but there is certainly improvement to be had with the RS-1. Basically what I'm trying to say here is, don't feel obligated to upgrade, but if you do, I don't think you'll feel like you've been taken for a ride.


----------



## ematthews

Can anyone help with this. I have been through the following....
  Beyer DT880 600ohm
  AKG Q701
  Beyer T90
   
  Ended up with the Senn HD650... 
   
  However I just got Grado PS500's... Wow! Love them. Best I have owned yet...
  The Senn HD650 are just too muddy and smooth sounding to me but are not as harsh in the highs as the PS500... Not a bad thing. I like the PS500 better.
   
  I am looking for a good alternative to the PS500..I am selling the Senn HD650 and want an alternative to my Grado's.. Just something maybe with a little less energy and more laid back but not foggy sounding like the HD540. Any help? Any Brand too...


----------



## punks15

Quote: 





ematthews said:


> Can anyone help with this. I have been through the following....
> Beyer DT880 600ohm
> AKG Q701
> Beyer T90
> ...


 

 HD600? Try asking in recommendations thread too


----------



## obobskivich

ematthews said:


> Can anyone help with this. I have been through the following....
> Beyer DT880 600ohm
> AKG Q701
> Beyer T90
> ...




Kenwood KH-K1000. It's like a closed Sennheiser, with treble, and more bass, and somewhat forward mids, and less clampy, and easier to drive, and a better soundstage, and some isolation (okay I'll stop digging into the Senns, lol). Would be a nice complement to the Grados imho. Alternately you might try the Koss ESP/950 - I really like mine alongside the RS-1 (I even wrote a big long thing about it: http://www.head-fi.org/t/618153/battle-of-the-american-titans).


----------



## ematthews

OK. Thanks. Thought I would come here since I am now a huge Grado fan.. Love the PS500.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





ematthews said:


> OK. Thanks. Thought I would come here since I am now a huge Grado fan.. Love the PS500.


 
  I know the feeling


----------



## agoston.berko

could you recommend me a thin & lite + good sounding cable for grado  rs1i ? thanks


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Quote: 





tomb said:


> I disagree.  Grados are singularly well-damped.  (See some of purrin's graphs and reports on Grado decay.)  Connecting them to the current-FOTM super-low-output-impedance amplifers causes them to over-damp, resulting in the harshness and tizziness that many people cite for their dislike of Grados.  The reason Grados do well with many tube amps is not necessarily the "warmth of tubes," but that the output impedance is quite a bit higher than your run-of-the-mill low-output-impedance SS amp.  Grados do quite well on 15 ohm output impedance and higher.
> 
> This gets complicated to a certain extent because the low impedance of Grados causes fall-off with OTL amps as lowering the bass cut-off point results in extremely large and super-expensive output capacitors (which means shortcuts/cheaper alternatives are often used). Hybrids experience this fault, too, because many of their output buffers still require blocking caps and unless sized large enough, cause bass roll-off or phase distortion in low frequency response.
> 
> Bottom line, _*for the best sound with Grados - finding the right amplification is not necessarily so simple*_.


 
  I couldn't agree more.
  A lot of amplifiers do work well with Grados due to their (Grados') low impedance & high sensitivity. Heck, they sound pretty good straight out of the iPod.
  But to get your Grados to sound their best you'll need to search for _the_ amp...OR select from my list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Beginning with the least preferred :
   
  5.Melos SHA1
  4. WA22
  3. EAR HP4
  2. ECBA
  1. MAD+ EAR 
   
  Just get the Mapletree and you'll save a lot of time and money.
  IMHO, obviously.


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote: 





shahzada123 said:


> I couldn't agree more.
> A lot of amplifiers do work well with Grados due to their (Grados') low impedance & high sensitivity. Heck, they sound pretty good straight out of the iPod.
> But to get your Grados to sound their best you'll need to search for _the_ amp...OR select from my list
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's what I would do... it's a "tried and true" combination, which absolutely no one (that I've seen on this forum) has ever less than "raved about," as being, the best match for Grados.  Seem's like a "no-brainer" to me.  In fact, I often think I'll spring for a MAD amp myself - just for my Grados.  But, I'm sure it would mate well with Denons and ATH's also.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





gradofan2 said:


> That's what I would do... it's a "tried and true" combination, which absolutely no one (that I've seen on this forum) has ever less than "raved about," as being, the best match for Grados.  Seem's like a "no-brainer" to me.  In fact, I often think I'll spring for a MAD amp myself - just for my Grados.  But, I'm sure it would mate well with Denons and ATH's also.


 
  I'm also interested in this MAD headphone amp, can you guy's tell me the price and the exact model you are talking about , so I can do some further research? Thanks.


----------



## Focker

I havent had an MAD headamp yet, but I can tell you that Dr.P is a great guy and very helpful if you shoot an email off to him. I bought my first tube preamp from MAD and it was an amazing experience. I often regret selling it cause it was a beautiful piece.


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> I'm also interested in this MAD headphone amp, can you guy's tell me the price and the exact model you are talking about , so I can do some further research? Thanks.


 
  looks like very close to $800 assembled and shipped to the U.S.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ....time to sell some stuff and save me pennies


----------



## HeatFan12

focker said:


> I havent had an MAD headamp yet, but I can tell you that Dr.P is a great guy and very helpful if you shoot an email off to him. I bought my first tube preamp from MAD and it was an amazing experience. I often regret selling it cause it was a beautiful piece.




+1... The Doc is great to deal with. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> I'm also interested in this MAD headphone amp, can you guy's tell me the price and the exact model you are talking about , so I can do some further research? Thanks.


 
  Here you go...simply the best Grado amp I've heard:
   
  http://hollowstate.netfirms.com/
   
  The MAD Ear+HD with stock tubes runs $760. But you'll want to upgrade the 12AX7/5751 stock Sovtek pretty quick.


----------



## joseph69

Thanks guy's for the info on the mapletree headphone amp, but I'll have to hold off for a while I  didn't realize it was that expensive!!!


----------



## joseph69

Doe's anybody know if Grado replaced the SR325is (sparkle silver) with (black) ear cup's? I'm asking because there is a guy claiming to have a pair of 325is's with black ear cup's for sale on eBay. I know way back they made the ear cup's black, but they where not (is) model's.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Here you go...simply the best Grado amp I've heard:
> 
> http://hollowstate.netfirms.com/
> 
> The MAD Ear+HD with stock tubes runs $760. But you'll want to upgrade the 12AX7/5751 stock Sovtek pretty quick.


 
   
  Your Raptors played a great game and almost pulled it out P....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I have tried a few on the Ear + HD but my favorite is the 7025 tube.  Smoooooth...
   
  Cheers!!!
   
  A little Grados MAD love....


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Your Raptors played a great game and almost pulled it out P....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Almost! LoL, but I was busy watching the Leaf game tonight (we beat the Penguins 5-2). Oh well, at least we beat the Lakers over the weekend.
   
  Love the photos! Great combo and one for the ages the RS1/EAR+HD!
   
  The 7025 Sylvania is a fantastic tube too!


----------



## scootsit

don't think so, black 325s sound like the old, very collectible version, with hp1000 drivers


----------



## HeatFan12

Nice P...

OT in Miami with the Raptors. Great game. DWade with 35 and LBJ with a triple double. Jose was on fire for Toronto.

Indeed. Sylvania 7025 is what I have in the Ear+HD now. Sweeeet!

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kramer5150

my 2 fave Grado RS1 amps are the ECSS and GS-1.  Sadly both were discontinued long ago.


----------



## wormsdriver

so is the old MAD Ear+ as good as MAD Ear + *HD*? Anybody know the difference? I only want it for Grados.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





scootsit said:


> don't think so, black 325s sound like the old, very collectible version, with hp1000 drivers


 
  Thanks for the reply, it turns out the guy states they are black, but then states he meant the headband was black.
  I thought maybe Grado changed the color of the cups. Thanks.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Thanks for the reply, it turns out the guy states they are black, but then states he meant the headband was black.
> I thought maybe Grado changed the color of the cups. Thanks.


 
   

  Black Metal Grado 325.
  The very first edition from 1993, predating the first RS1.
  John made very few black anodized cups before switching to silver.
  Mine have pink drivers but some had HP1000 drivers.
   

  The black metal cups are larger (deeper) than the plastic cups from the same year.
  Same size as the early 325 and MS2 cups


----------



## joseph69

Very nice, thanks for the pictures, I actually have Grado 325is driver's in Alessandro MS2i cup's because a Friend and I switched driver's for personal sound preferences, but I kept the MS2i cups because I liked them button less.
  I may one day black powder coat the cup's, there really nice in black, I have the latest (sparkle silver) which is just OK looking IMO.


----------



## jeffrocc

Jumping in with a question! Has anyone wooden cupped a pair of SR-80's and aside from the beautiful cosmetic change do you notice any appreciable difference in sound?


----------



## scootsit

Quote: 





jeffrocc said:


> Jumping in with a question! Has anyone wooden cupped a pair of SR-80's and aside from the beautiful cosmetic change do you notice any appreciable difference in sound?


 

 Many have and most do. The Grado drivers, while not all identical, are mostly quite similar. Just be sure to liberate the drivers for the full effect.


----------



## jeffrocc

Liberate? Excuse my rather limited experience, but what is the liberation of the driver?


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





jeffrocc said:


> Liberate? Excuse my rather limited experience, but what is the liberation of the driver?


 
  Liberated drivers are drivers that have been extracted from their plastic housings. If you go on the headphone lounge website their is a video on how to do this when using their wooden cups, because the drivers must be liberated then installed into the wood cup.


----------



## whitecomet

Hi Guys! I got forwarded to get recommendations. 
   
  Here is my original message:
   



whitecomet said:


> Hello! I'm a long time lurker and first time poster. I just need some opinions on what to get for headphones.
> 
> My current setup is:
> AKG Q701
> ...


----------



## VisceriousZERO

whitecomet said:


> Hi Guys! I got forwarded to get recommendations.




The RS1i is a really great can IMHO. From what I can hear the RS1i is more detailed while the PS500 is more bass-refined. Honestly I'd go for the RS1i myself as it is a totally badass pair especially for classic rock.


----------



## SurfWax

I liked the RS1 the moment I heard them, even unamped, but the more and more I use them, the better they get to me. I know it's me getting used to all the new details and sound signature but man, I love these RS1s. Sound so sweet


----------



## ematthews

I love my PS 500's. Anyone know if there is a velour cover ear pad for Grados?


----------



## whitecomet

Thanks for the suggestions. I might pick up the RS1i tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





ematthews said:


> I love my PS 500's. Anyone know if there is a velour cover ear pad for Grados?


 
   
  Aren't you affraid that it would change their sound signature?


----------



## desertblues

ematthews said:


> I love my PS 500's. Anyone know if there is a velour cover ear pad for Grados?




I see quite a few posts about comfort issues with Grado cushions. While I am fortunate to have no problems with them myself you might want to try washing them which is supposed to soften them quite a bit with no changes in sq.


----------



## funkthumb

Pick up my new 325s this week!!


----------



## Cakensaur

getting round to modding a pair of sr 80's
  so far ive only done the basic stuff (replaced grilles, a few holes punched each side,  replace pads with L-cush, etc) 
  but maybe ill get some wooden cups
  its fun so far
  i can see why people say its addictive


----------



## markm1

I have purchased my first two significant pieces of Headfidom gear.
   
  I Just had my first HP's delivered-Grado 225i. And, have ordered the Schiit Asgard on back order. Still debating a DAC.....thinking hard about the Fiio e17 so I can use as a portable as well...but am open to suggestions
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  On a side note, I have a generic adapter to plug into my Ipod and the connection is weak...I have to wiggle it around a lot. I'm going to pick up Grado's specific adapter. I hope that take care of the connection. Curious, if anyone else has that experience.
   
  I love the sound and am looking forward to comparing the sound with amplification!


----------



## Henkali

Congrats, I have SR225i as well and they are great. About that adapter - I have Grado's adapter, that I changed in local store because connection wasn't perfect. Neither it was in new one, so I started testing. That adapter works like a charm with every other headphone jack than the ones I have with my DIY headphone amp or dac/amp (neutrik). Every other headphone with 3.5mm plug works perfectly with my amp and dac/amp, so nothing is broken, they just don't fit. It's not that bad anyway, totally useable, just sometimes if adapter moves, I can hear that the problem exists.


----------



## markm1

Thanks...I'll pick one of Grado's adapters and see. It's pretty annoying now as I find if I start moving around a lot....it's touch and go.


----------



## cel4145

Another congrats. If I could only have one set of my headphones, those would be the ones I would keep. If the Grado sound is right for you, you'll really enjoy them


----------



## markm1

Thanks! This is a new hobby for me....amplifiers and the like. But, I'm really enjoying these headphones!


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> Thanks...I'll pick one of Grado's adapters and see. It's pretty annoying now as I find if I start moving around a lot....it's touch and go.


 
  Quick follow up-I picked up Grado's mini adapter last night and listened this morning while getting for work-maybe 20 minutes. With the generic adapter, the connection was loose...I would hear music, then lose all sound, or just hear out of one HP, fuss w/ the connector, sound again, lose it again.
   
  With the Grado specific adapter-I had zero problems.  Clear connection. No more fadiing in and out sound as the I moved around.
   
  So, I would definitely recommend anyone just purchasing Grados 225 and up to get the Grado  adapter and stay away from anything else.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> With the Grado specific adapter-I had zero problems.  Clear connection. No more fadiing in and out sound as the I moved around.


 
  The Grado style adapter, with short cable between the male/female plugs puts less stress on your amp's headphone jack. This is especially good as some portables aren't that robust there. Also useful given the weight of the 225i big cable.


----------



## Greeni

I have a question for the Grado fans. I owned the RS2i before, eventually sold it because the sound especially the treble was too harsh, but I thought the upfront presentation and tonality works for some kind of music. Since then I have been looking forward to trying other Grados, namely the RS1i, PS500 and MS Pro.
   
  Based on the comments I came across so far, it appears that the RS1i and MS Pro are very close to one another, but MS Pro works better for classical while RS1i for most other genre. PS500 would have the smoothest sound and treble easiest on the ear, but a little less detailed and diluted tonality.
   
  Am I mistaken in my impressions, and which do you think would be my best bet.
   
  Thx.


----------



## markm1

I know this isn't the forum, but I wanted to get a sense of "source" criteria from other Grado listeners....
   
  I've recently purchased a Grado 225i and a Schiit Asgard.
   
  I've got a 20 + year old Pioneer DC-Z83 double cassette with amplifier system I'd like to use with my headphone as a designated rig and stereo. It originally had a six CD cartridge that is not working. I'm going to purchase a new CD player for the system.
   
  I'm trying to wrap my head around the notion of a good "source", and what that means exactly. Specific to HP's, my question is, with my G 225 and Asgard, how important is the source and how much money do I need to sink into a CD player? Do, I need to sink $ 300 or more into a CD player and how much difference will it make?
   
  It's not that I'm unwilling to spend several 100 $, but I also would like to upgrade the speakers, look into a portable amp/DAC....you guys know how it goes when your audio wish list begins to expand.
   
  I would love some recommendations. I do a good bit of my HP listening on an Ipod which totally takes dedicated components out of the equation. But, I like to sit down and and spend quality time listening as well.
   
   If I could find a comparable CD player to combine w/ my old Pioneer system, my Grados and schiit amp, I would content....
   
  well, at least until the next obsessive purchase


----------



## cel4145

No. It won't make a significant difference. Most name brand DVD/CD players today have decent digital to analog conversion. You shouldn't need to spend more than $100. 

I'd be more worried about the quality of the preamp section in the Pioneer unit you have. When you get the CD player, compare it with everything plugged in through the Pioneer, versus the Asgard plugged directly into the CD player. You may find that Pioneer unit is the weak link. Or it may be OK. But try it.


----------



## HPiper

Quick question. I am looking to buy some used either 225i or 325i headphones, but I know there were some earlier models without the i . Is there a way to tell if any given headphone is the older non-i version or the newer improved model. This would be in a photo as I am shopping on-line for the most part. Or would you have to actually have the hp in your hand to tell?


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Quick question. I am looking to buy some used either 225i or 325i headphones, but I know there were some earlier models without the i . Is there a way to tell if any given headphone is the older non-i version or the newer improved model. This would be in a photo as I am shopping on-line for the most part. Or would you have to actually have the hp in your hand to tell?


 
  The older SR models (non-i) versions cups are straight on the ends, where as the newer (i) versions cups are mushroomed at the ends.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





greeni said:


> I have a question for the Grado fans. I owned the RS2i before, eventually sold it because the sound especially the treble was too harsh, but I thought the upfront presentation and tonality works for some kind of music. Since then I have been looking forward to trying other Grados, namely the RS1i, PS500 and MS Pro.
> 
> Based on the comments I came across so far, it appears that the RS1i and MS Pro are very close to one another, but MS Pro works better for classical while RS1i for most other genre. PS500 would have the smoothest sound and treble easiest on the ear, but a little less detailed and diluted tonality.
> 
> ...


 
  From my experience, the RS1i has slightly more bass presence than the RS2i, and seemingly smoother treble. I too thought the RS2i had sharp treble, but I thought the RS1i's treble was good.
   
  I haven't heard the MS Pro.
   
  PS500 still has a peak in the treble, but it is smoother than the RS2i. The mids are less forward. But the bass is what makes the PS500 stand out. It has a thicker sound than all the Reference Series. For some, it's to die for. For others (myself included), it's too exaggerated. I don't know about less detailed though, and I'm not sure what diluted tonality means. It sounds thicker and fuller than RS1i, so if anything I'd say the opposite of "diluted".
   
  Probably any three of those headphones would please you more than the RS2i. For what it's worth, I like the RS1i better than the PS500, and the RS1i's bass is the best I've heard on any Grado (I haven't heard GS1000i or PS1000).


----------



## obobskivich

joseph69 said:


> The older SR models (non-i) versions cups are straight on the ends, where as the newer (i) versions cups are mushroomed at the ends.




Cable is also thicker, and on the SR-325 they're a different color (original SR-325 is black (these are rare), 325i is gold (these were in production until a few years ago), 325is (current version) is silver (can be matte or shiny)). 

Some examples:

SR-225i:


SR-125 & SR-225:



It also looks like the screens on the 225 changed color and pattern (from black holes to silver grids).

If you're also looking at the SR-125; modern 125i will look more like the 225i pictured above, but they come with the "comfy" pads (so the entire earpad is black foam, there's not a visible white center). Old 125 is pictured in the second image. You can get the "bowl" pads (like the 225i picture shows) for any modern Grado headphone - they are an improvement (sonically) imho, but may not be as comfortable for everyone. *shrug*


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> No. It won't make a significant difference. Most name brand DVD/CD players today have decent digital to analog conversion. You shouldn't need to spend more than $100.
> 
> I'd be more worried about the quality of the preamp section in the Pioneer unit you have. When you get the CD player, compare it with everything plugged in through the Pioneer, versus the Asgard plugged directly into the CD player. You may find that Pioneer unit is the weak link. Or it may be OK. But try it.


 
  I did some research and saw some of the $300-500'ish range CD players that were top choices on Headfi. I ended up ordering the Onkyo C-7030 CD Player right around $200. It looks like a decent quality budget CD player and Crutchfield talked about it being audiohile friendly. I found some reviews that were positive for people listening with HPs.
   
*Amp question.*
   
  Do most of you who listen to your Grados to an Ipod or other mp3, use portable amps? Or, do you find you listen through an Amp/Dac primarily when listening to dedicate sources. I'm waiting for my Asgard, so I haven't _heard the difference yet. _I find with my 225i, that I have no trouble powering my Ipod classic and it sounds pretty good to these ears. Maybe when I get the Asgard, it will be like night and day. But, I'm wondering if it is worth the hassle and expense to purchase a portable amp & strap it on  while listening to a portable device while moving around the house which is often how I listen to music (with an ipod, prepping dinner, getting ready for work, moving around from place to place). Or perhaps you use portable amps/DACS to take to work to listen to a work computer or a laptop or tablet or something...just curious the context in which folks use portable amps or amp/DAC combos.
   
  Thanks,
  Mark
   


>


----------



## cel4145

I have the SR225i. I do prefer the sound coming out of my ODAC/Little Dot I+ over my Samsung Note 2 phone for critical listening. But for moving around the house, I'm not listening nearly as closely, and the SQ of the Samsung is good enough for me. It also seems that the SR225i really just do sound good with a multitude of sources. I have Ultrasone HFI-780 that respond more dramatically to being amplified, where I have more of a sense of loss when they are not amped. 

However, I did just order an O2 headphone amp to go with my ODAC and the Note 2 (Note 2 has USB audio out). Not for my pocket for moving around (the O2 is a little big for that), but so I can sit anywhere in my house and relax with some critical listening, or if I want to use my headphones with my laptop in another room to get away from my computer workstation in my home office. Probably will take it on business trips for relaxing in the hotel room at the end of the day.


----------



## Armaegis

A question for those of you in wintry climates: have you ever experienced the pads freezing and crumbling? I received a set in the mail today and I noticed the box contained a lot of deteriorated foam particles. The surface of the pads touching the box (and subsequently the coldest) were affected, the rest seemed fine.


----------



## obobskivich

armaegis said:


> A question for those of you in wintry climates: have you ever experienced the pads freezing and crumbling? I received a set in the mail today and I noticed the box contained a lot of deteriorated foam particles. The surface of the pads touching the box (and subsequently the coldest) were affected, the rest seemed fine.




Nope, but I don't take mine outside. 

I have, however, experienced sponges and weatherstripping do what you described - usually it means there was moisture in the pad that froze (and expanded -> cracked). I don't think my RS-1 (or 225) pads have that much moisture in them latently; I live in a fairly dry climate though. I know the pads do eventually disintegrate in the manner you describe as well; could just be the jostling of the shipping (especially if this was a normal pizzabox, where the pads are straight to cardboard) that finally did'em in. Who knows though; replacements are cheap at least.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> I have the SR225i. I do prefer the sound coming out of my ODAC/Little Dot I+ over my Samsung Note 2 phone for critical listening. But for moving around the house, I'm not listening nearly as closely, and the SQ of the Samsung is good enough for me. It also seems that the SR225i really just do sound good with a multitude of sources. I have Ultrasone HFI-780 that respond more dramatically to being amplified, where I have more of a sense of loss when they are not amped.
> 
> However, I did just order an O2 headphone amp to go with my ODAC and the Note 2 (Note 2 has USB audio out). Not for my pocket for moving around (the O2 is a little big for that), but so I can sit anywhere in my house and relax with some critical listening, or if I want to use my headphones with my laptop in another room to get away from my computer workstation in my home office. Probably will take it on business trips for relaxing in the hotel room at the end of the day.


 
  I had the same sense w/ my Ipod w/ more causal listening it sounds pretty good. Hey, I took a look at their website, that O2 looks pretty sweet. Do you consider that an upgrade from your Fiio E17-or will you use them for different applictions?


----------



## Klypso

Grados are good, but too bright, and the pads man .. G cush are comfortable but there is no bass with them on the ps500, that's sick !


----------



## ematthews

I have to say...I have had my PS500 for a month now..Just picked up some Beyerdynamic T1's. It's early but I think the PS500 is a better sounding can. Or maybe just more fun.Yes the sound stage is bigger on the T1 and is more clear as well... Maybe I am just a Grado lover. I have never listened to any other Grado's. Any other suggestions on picking up another set of Grado's to add to my PS500?


----------



## ematthews

You really think the PS500 is bright???? Try the AKG Q701.. Now that's bright.


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





ematthews said:


> I have to say...I have had my PS500 for a month now..Just picked up some Beyerdynamic T1's. It's early but I think the PS500 is a better sounding can. Or maybe just more fun.Yes the sound stage is bigger on the T1 and is more clear as well... Maybe I am just a Grado lover. I have never listened to any other Grado's. *Any other suggestions on picking up another set of Grado's to add to my PS500?*


 
I think most people would recommend the Rs1's to compliment the PS500's. I have Rs2's and my next purchase will be Ps500 to compliment them.


----------



## cel4145

obobskivich said:


> I live in a fairly dry climate though.




Fairly dry???? I thought Barsoom was like a desert


----------



## cel4145

markm1 said:


> I had the same sense w/ my Ipod w/ more causal listening it sounds pretty good. Hey, I took a look at their website, that O2 looks pretty sweet. Do you consider that an upgrade from your Fiio E17-or will you use them for different applictions?




I keep my E17 at work in my office with my laptop for when I want to listen to some background music there. 

But yes. By all measures, the O2 is a better headphone amp.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> I think most people would recommend the Rs1's to compliment the PS500's. I have Rs2's and my next purchase will be Ps500 to compliment them.


 
  OK-so when you upgrade to Rs1s/PS500's, etc. do the SR series (I've got the 225i) seem obsolete at that point?


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> I think most people would recommend the Rs1's to compliment the PS500's. I have Rs2's and my next purchase will be Ps500 to compliment them.


 
   
  Two pairs of high end headphones for around $1000-$1200, i call this a smart move.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> OK-so when you upgrade to Rs1s/PS500's, etc. do the SR series (I've got the 225i) seem obsolete at that point?


 
   
  i'm not sure i understand what you mean, but if you mean that by getting either the RS1i or the PS500, you would stop using your SR225i, my guess would be, yes. Since i've bought my PS1000, i hardly use my GS1000 anymore.


----------



## whirlwind

Would the RS1i be a nice compliment to the 325i.
   
  I am very close to looking for a pair.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





whirlwind said:


> Would the RS1i be a nice compliment to the 325i.
> 
> I am very close to looking for a pair.


 
  Not a nice compliment as an amazing REPLACEMENT to the 325i!


----------



## whoelse

Quote: 





whirlwind said:


> Would the RS1i be a nice compliment to the 325i.
> 
> I am very close to looking for a pair.


 
   
  Hi, beside appearance and weight what is the SQ gain from 325i to RS1i?
  Some said sonically they are close, the RS1i SQ gain are like 15%?
  Any one here who have both like to comment since this is Grado Fan club?


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





whirlwind said:


> Would the RS1i be a nice compliment to the 325i.
> 
> I am very close to looking for a pair.


 
   
  In my opinion,the PS500 would be a better complement to the SR325i than the RS1i.


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> In my opinion,the PS500 would be a better complement to the SR325i than the RS1i.


 
  I may just replace my 325is with the RS1i's......just not sure if it would be worth the $225 to upgrade ..


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





whirlwind said:


> I may just replace my 325is with the RS1i's......just not sure if it would be worth the $225 to upgrade ..


 
   
  In your first post you said you were looking for a complement to the SR325i, but if you like the sound signature of your SR325i, i believe that the RS1i would definately be a better choice if you want to replace them.
   
  Regarding the $225 price difference, only you can answer that question, but the way i see it, is, if i can afford them and they sound better to me, i whip out the plastic and never look back...no regrets


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





whoelse said:


> Hi, beside appearance and weight what is the SQ gain from 325i to RS1i?
> Some said sonically they are close, the RS1i SQ gain are like 15%?
> Any one here who have both like to comment since this is Grado Fan club?


 
  If you get the RS1i, you likely won't listen to the 325i. The RS1i is better on all fronts, but just don't expect a night and day difference.
   
  Folks, don't count out the new Magnum V5 drivers, aka Turbulent X Driver.
   
  http://turbulentlabs.com/symphones-turbulent-headphone-driver/

 These drivers are seriously great. As a reference, they sound like Grados but with significantly greater clarity and instrument separation. The mids are more conservative, which means they lack the shoutiness and peaky quality that Grados tend to exhibit.

 RS1i still has better bass though.


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> In your first post you said you were looking for a complement to the SR325i, but if you like the sound signature of your SR325i, i believe that the RS1i would definately be a better choice if you want to replace them.
> 
> Regarding the $225 price difference, only you can answer that question, but the way i see it, is, if i can afford them and they sound better to me, i whip out the plastic and never look back...no regrets


 
  Sorry about the confusion....I love the sound signature of the 325i's......I should have said replace my 325i's with RS1i's
   
  I just was not sure if the difference would be enough ...if it was a big enough upgrade to notice the difference.....but it sounds to me like it probrably is.
   
  sorry for the confusion, and thanks for your input


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Two pairs of high end headphones for around $1000-$1200, i call this a smart move.


 
  it is if you get them second hand for about $650 usd for both of them


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> OK-so when you upgrade to Rs1s/PS500's, etc. do the SR series (I've got the 225i) seem obsolete at that point?


 
  when I first got the rs2, they sounded to me like a glorified sr225 which I thought only sounded a bit better and not worth the price tag. I quickly dismissed it and was ready to sell it off, but I gave it another listen and started enjoying it so much, I was hooked! I finally understood what all you Grado fans were hearing that was so great. As of right now and for the past couple months all my focus has been on Grados, I don't even care about other cans if they're not Grado related!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> it is if you get them second hand for about $650 usd for both of them


 
   
  At street price i think it's possible, but anyway, the OP wants to replace is 325is so the point is moot.


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> If you get the RS1i, you likely won't listen to the 325i. The RS1i is better on all fronts, but just don't expect a night and day difference.
> 
> Folks, don't count out the new *Magnum V5 drivers*, aka Turbulent X Driver.
> 
> ...


 
  I have the Magnums V5 drivers in rs1 style wood chambers, great cans, but the rs2's seem to draw me in more to the music and they are more enjoyable to me.


----------



## wormsdriver

hey* stacker45*, is the MF X-can v2 the main amp you use for your Grados? I recently bought a V1 X-Can, and I must say I really like what I'm hearing from it. I haven't opened it up to see what tube is in there, but it sounds really good.
   
*EDIT*: I bought the X-can along with an Sr125 with pink drivers, and the synergy is great!


----------



## whirlwind

I am going to go for a pair of RS1i's....what the heck.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> I have the Magnums V5 drivers in rs1 style wood chambers, great cans, but the rs2's seem to draw me in more to the music and they are more enjoyable to me.


 
  Interesting. I can see how you might prefer the RS2's.
   
  Quote: 





whirlwind said:


> I am going to go for a pair of RS1i's....what the heck.


 
  Woo! They rock. Listen to acoustic guitar on the RS1i's. I haven't heard another headphone so beautifully reproduce guitars as the RS1i does.


----------



## obobskivich

cel4145 said:


> Fairly dry???? I thought Barsoom was like a desert




Indeed - its usually like 5-20% humidity outside; sometimes might as well be Barsoom.



markm1 said:


> OK-so when you upgrade to Rs1s/PS500's, etc. do the SR series (I've got the 225i) seem obsolete at that point?




Imho probably - the RS have better staging and are more refined. That said, you may still enjoy the more "in your face" presentation of a Prestige headphone, but I'm guessing the RS-1 will just replace them.


stacker45 said:


> Regarding the $225 price difference, only you can answer that question, but the way i see it, is, if i can afford them and they sound better to me, i whip out the plastic and never look back...no regrets




+1.



biscuitz said:


> Woo! They rock. Listen to acoustic guitar on the RS1i's. I haven't heard another headphone so beautifully reproduce guitars as the RS1i does.




+1. And brass. And acoustic drums. And depending on the recording, vocals too.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> hey* stacker45*, is the MF X-can v2 the main amp you use for your Grados? I recently bought a V1 X-Can, and I must say I really like what I'm hearing from it. I haven't opened it up to see what tube is in there, but it sounds really good.
> 
> *EDIT*: I bought the X-can along with an Sr125 with pink drivers, and the synergy is great!


 
   
  Yes, i mainly use the MF X-Can V2, it sounds great and it's dead quiet, and i have the stock JAN Phillips 6922 tubes, it has great synergy with my PS/HP1000.


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Yes, i mainly use the MF X-Can V2, it sounds great and it's dead quiet, and i have the stock JAN Phillips 6922 tubes, it has great synergy with my PS/HP1000.


 
  Good to know! I was already thinking about the MAD Ear + HD, which is no doubt great for Grados from what other people say, but I just received this X-cans amp three weeks ago and it performs very, very well. I need to enjoy what I have before trying to upgrade so soon! This little amp is doing a great job helping fight that DAMNED upgrade bug.


----------



## jeffrocc

Just received an email from cab', mahogany cups on their way.... Excitement abounds!! I know their appearance is nothing short of beautiful, but the sound... ???


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





jeffrocc said:


> Just received an email from cab', mahogany cups on their way.... Excitement abounds!! I know their appearance is nothing short of beautiful, but the sound... ???


 
  what drivers will you be using?


----------



## jeffrocc

Sr-80's at this point. Coming from Spain to Canada though, so I have no idea how long ill have to wait.


----------



## wormsdriver

it took right about two weeks for mine to get here(U.S.) Beautiful finish on the cups, and the price was just right.


----------



## jeffrocc

What are you running for drivers?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





ematthews said:


> I have to say...I have had my PS500 for a month now..Just picked up some Beyerdynamic T1's. It's early but I think the PS500 is a better sounding can. Or maybe just more fun.Yes the sound stage is bigger on the T1 and is more clear as well... Maybe I am just a Grado lover. I have never listened to any other Grado's. Any other suggestions on picking up another set of Grado's to add to my PS500?


 
  I love my T1s, but I'm on record many times saying that if I were forced to choose between the PS500s and the T1s, the Grados would be my preference. That's not a knock on the T1s at all....I love them and get a tremendous amount of enjoyment from them. But the PS500s are the best headphones I've heard to date in terms of my own preferences. My top 3 pair as of today are the PS500s, the T1s, and then the GS1000is.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> Woo! They rock. Listen to acoustic guitar on the RS1i's. I haven't heard another headphone so beautifully reproduce guitars as the RS1i does.


 
   
   
  Here is a great example of why I love my Grado SR80s for web surfing...
   
  I'll come across some music on youtube that the Grados will just bring to life in a completely unexpected way. I have to give Youtube a ton of credit, cause some of their videos have really amazing audio quality. I just listened to this concert on just my 80s plugged into my Dell laptop....no amps, DACs, etc. I truly enjoyed this...
   
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKLfvxWYcMo


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





jeffrocc said:


> What are you running for drivers?


 
  i used them briefly with a pair of Magnum V5's, but I like the Grado Rs style cups better so my Cabillas' cups are not being used right now. I might put in some Sr225 drivers, or I might sell or trade them for a pair of Rs1 type cups.


----------



## krugorg

Joining the club here (just found the thread)...  received my first pair, SR-80s, as a gift.  I am now running a set of GS1000i's.  I love how the Grado's sound good even at low volume and how comfortable they are on big melons.


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





krugorg said:


> Joining the club here (just found the thread)...  received my first pair, SR-80s, as a gift.  I am now running a set of GS1000i's.  I love how the Grado's sound good even at low volume and *how comfortable they are on big melons*.


 
   
   
   
   
   
   
  that's what she said:


----------



## whirlwind

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^^


----------



## jeffrocc

That is just awesome. Three million years of evolution and we haven't even begun to tap our potential


----------



## whirlwind

Can't seem to take them off of my head  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm in love....sorry honey!


----------



## beyondthepale35

Those will be my next purchase. Just listened to Steven Wilsons new album on my MS-2s and was blown away. Guess I like the Grado/Alessandro sound.


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





beyondthepale35 said:


> Those will be my next purchase. Just listened to Steven Wilsons new album on my MS-2s and was blown away. Guess I like the Grado/Alessandro sound.


 
  Me too...no mistaking the sound signature and seems to be a perfect match for guitars of any kind.


----------



## krugorg

Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> that's what she said:


 
   
  Too funny!


----------



## samye14

Hey guys. seem to be reading a lot of rock listeners using Grados. What about Grados for jazz? any experience?
   
  Cheers
   
  Sam


----------



## gefski

For me, their greatest quality is truth of timbre. The sound of a cymbal, the woody sound of a sax, the brassy attack of a horn, hand on drum skin, the voice. Everything clearly heard (seen?) separately, yet coherent as a group. Also a very consistent "house sound" through the whole line. Yes, they are great for jazz.


----------



## obobskivich

samye14 said:


> Hey guys. seem to be reading a lot of rock listeners using Grados. What about Grados for jazz? any experience?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sam




I dig'em. But "jazz" is pretty broad.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





samye14 said:


> Hey guys. seem to be reading a lot of rock listeners using Grados. What about Grados for jazz? any experience?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sam


 
  The 325is do beautifully well with jazz IMO.  Fantastic with either something like Mingus ("Goodbye Pork Pie Hat" is really good) - and even better with something more modern like Portico Quartet or female vocal jazz (Krall / Norah Jones).


----------



## samye14

sorry...i mainly listen to miles davis and john coltrane. especially miles' more upbeat and lively pieces.


----------



## obobskivich

samye14 said:


> sorry...i mainly listen to miles davis and john coltrane. especially miles' more upbeat and lively pieces.




I don't know Miles well, but what I do know - the RS-1 do very nicely with.


----------



## samye14

any experience with the cheaper options? the SR60i or the SR225i? it'll be my first quality audio setup so i don't wanna blow big dollars just yet.


----------



## obobskivich

samye14 said:


> any experience with the cheaper options? the SR60i or the SR225i? it'll be my first quality audio setup so i don't wanna blow big dollars just yet.




Had both, non-i variants; would get the 225 if you have the money. If not, 60 with the bowls will get you almost all the way there. Overall less staging than the RS, and less refinement/etc, but still very good headphones, and the house sound lends itself to the music you're listening to.


----------



## obobskivich

samye14 said:


> any experience with the cheaper options? the SR60i or the SR225i? it'll be my first quality audio setup so i don't wanna blow big dollars just yet.




Had both, non-i variants; would get the 225 if you have the money. If not, 60 with the bowls will get you almost all the way there. Overall less staging than the RS, and less refinement/etc, but still very good headphones, and the house sound lends itself to the music you're listening to.


----------



## obobskivich

Wow, flood much? h34r:


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Quote: 





samye14 said:


> Hey guys. seem to be reading a lot of rock listeners using Grados. What about Grados for jazz? any experience?


 
   
  While I'm not a major fan, I've found the 325is to be quite good for most jazz. But with some live, night-club jazz (e.g., Carmen McRae & Dave Brubeck), the "soundstage" feels constricted; the HD-650 provided a much more natural "feel".


----------



## samye14

thanks for the info guys. i've decided to buy a set of Beyerdynamic DT880 over the Grados cos i have never actually tried a set of Grados on. thought I best be safe about my first venture into semi-audiophile land haha. I wouldn't mind buying a set of SR60i in the future. they sound like very interesting headphones...and i like the look if i got some wooden cups on them. maybe after I buy my tube amp. thanks anyway guys


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





samye14 said:


> any experience with the cheaper options? the SR60i or the SR225i? it'll be my first quality audio setup so i don't wanna blow big dollars just yet.


 
  I would recommend the SR60i _with_ L-Cush pads. The L-Cush pads are key.
   
  Or, if you want slightly more bass and a slightly more aggressive sound, grab the SR80i _with_ L-Cush pads for $20 more.


----------



## Nashira

No problem with a cheaper option. I liked my Shure SRH1440 until I started to listen to jazz. I found them a little too distant and polite. I bought a pair of Grado SR225i and since then it's true love!
   
  So much that I'm gonna buy a RS1i pair very soon!


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





nashira said:


> No problem with a cheaper option. I liked my Shure SRH1440 until I started to listen to jazz. I found them a little too distant and polite. I bought a pair of Grado SR225i and since then it's true love!
> 
> So much that I'm gonna buy a RS1i pair very soon!


 
  You won't be sorry


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





nashira said:


> No problem with a cheaper option. I liked my Shure SRH1440 until I started to listen to jazz. I found them a little too distant and polite. I bought a pair of Grado SR225i and since then it's true love!
> 
> So much that I'm gonna buy a RS1i pair very soon!


 
  Cool-I just bought the SR225i and am waiting for my Schiit Asgard 2- but more for rock, metal, indie, folk, etc.
   
  I'm saving and thinking of the HE400 or 500 as as a second set of cans, but could be tempted by the RS1i as well.
   
  How about the 500? I'm going to have to give that an audition....
   
  I'm thinking RS1 and HE 500 would be pretty darn sweet- and about $1400 spent!


----------



## Synthax

Anyone can say about possible synergy/other experience with Objcetive2 and sr325?


----------



## Chris J

I think I can join the fan club now.
I just picked up a pair of iGrados.
They are replacing the Sennheiser PX-100 ii that I lost! 

I prefer the iGrados.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Quote: 





synthax said:


> Anyone can say about possible synergy/other experience with Objcetive2 and sr325?


 
   
  The O2 is a transparent amp, so I don't think the term, synergy, applies.
   
  Personally, I've had the SR325is for three weeks and I think they sound great with the O2. I hardly listen to my HD-650's since I bought the Grados.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





hamilcarbarca said:


> The O2 is a transparent amp, so I don't think the term, synergy, applies.
> 
> Personally, I've had the SR325is for three weeks and I think they sound great with the O2. I hardly listen to my HD-650's since I bought the Grados.


 
   
  I know what you mean, i sold my HD600, not long after i've bought my GS1000 and never regreted it.


----------



## parbaked

New, old toy arrived today.
  HPA-2 with the rare P/S-1 power supply.
  Sounds superb...


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> New, old toy arrived today.
> HPA-2 with the rare P/S-1 power supply.
> Sounds superb...


 
   
   
  Wow!!! What a great looking amp!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> New, old toy arrived today.
> HPA-2 with the rare P/S-1 power supply.
> Sounds superb...


 
   
  WOW!, congrats, i'd give my left nut to hear my HP1000 through these!


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





whirlwind said:


> Me too...no mistaking the sound signature and seems to be a perfect match for guitars of any kind.


 
  I agree the MS2i's reproduce guitars beautifully.
  Quote: 





samye14 said:


> Hey guys. seem to be reading a lot of rock listeners using Grados. What about Grados for jazz? any experience?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sam


 
  I listen to jazz-rock 50/50 and I might even enjoy the way they do the jazz more than the rock at times.
  Quote: 





gefski said:


> For me, their greatest quality is truth of timbre. The sound of a cymbal, the woody sound of a sax, the brassy attack of a horn, hand on drum skin, the voice. Everything clearly heard (seen?) separately, yet coherent as a group. Also a very consistent "house sound" through the whole line. Yes, they are great for jaz


 
  So true!


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> New, old toy arrived today.
> HPA-2 with the rare P/S-1 power supply.
> Sounds superb...


 
  was this the one recently sold on eBay? glad to know it sounds as good as it looks, congrats!


----------



## obobskivich

focker said:


> Wow!!! What a great looking amp!




I heard that! +1.


----------



## parbaked

One interesting feature of the HPA-2 is that the P/S-1 power supply is wired with Joe Grado Signature Ultrawide Bandwidth Cable!


----------



## tenedosian

i have always seen comparisons of higher end grado's mostly with their stock pads. is there any thread that rs1i, rs2i and ps500/hf2 are compared with JUMBO pad performances?


----------



## KetchupNinja

Recently got a really good deal on a pair of SR-60i's and I must say, I'm really enjoying the Grado sound.  TBH, I was afraid of the sharp highs that are usually associated with Grado's, but I find the treble not as fatiguing as others have said.


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





ketchupninja said:


> Recently got a really good deal on a pair of SR-60i's and I must say, I'm really enjoying the Grado sound.  TBH, I was afraid of the sharp highs that are usually associated with Grado's, but I find the treble not as fatiguing as others have said.


 
  I felt the same way when I tried my first set of Grados....i kept hearing all the talk about crazy brightness and treble, that I guess I was prepared for much worse....one I heard them, I was like, damn these are not too bright at all.
   
  After break in my 325i's tamed down and the sound was just fantastic,,,,,I believe they are considered one of the brightest Grados, but they were not too bright for my liking and I loved the in your face sound for rock music and guitars.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





tenedosian said:


> i have always seen comparisons of higher end grado's mostly with their stock pads. is there any thread that rs1i, rs2i and ps500/hf2 are compared with JUMBO pad performances?


 
  Jumbo man here.  I only compared the 325i and the PS500.  Sold the 500's.  Little too much more mid-bass for me.


----------



## streetdragon

When i bought the MS1i out of impulse (and a dream where i suddenly owned an SR60i) i thought i was going to regret it thinking that it would sound inferior to the senns i have for being so cheap. And i was wrong
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 they sound lovely in their own way and make for a great compliment to me.


----------



## jeffrocc

Ok GRADO fans, here's the situation. Sr-80's, mahogany cups, 414 pads, 4 driver vents per. Very pleased with the sound and response, but, at high volume I am hearing a buzz rattle out of the right driver. Have I toasted the driver? Am I just over driving it and only hearing it now because of the venting? If so, why don't I hear this out of both? When A GRADO driver goes, is this how it starts? Any suggestions or opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





jeffrocc said:


> Ok GRADO fans, here's the situation. Sr-80's, mahogany cups, 414 pads, 4 driver vents per. Very pleased with the sound and response, but, at high volume I am hearing a buzz rattle out of the right driver. Have I toasted the driver? Am I just over driving it and only hearing it now because of the venting? If so, why don't I hear this out of both? When A GRADO driver goes, is this how it starts? Any suggestions or opinions would be appreciated.


 
   
  Take off the pads and examine for any fuzz/hairs that may have found their way onto the surface of the driver. This happens to me every so often, too, and usually that's all it is.


----------



## obobskivich

focker said:


> Take off the pads and examine for any fuzz/hairs that may have found their way onto the surface of the driver. This happens to me every so often, too, and usually that's all it is.




+1. Was just going to suggest Grattle as a cause myself.


----------



## Auditore

Same as many here, i was afraid when i first bought my SR325I. Looking across the board i saw," fatiguing highs, very bright highs", but i think it are these highs and forward vocals that have caused me to like the 325's more than the other headphones around that budget. Thanks to grado for this family sound!


----------



## jeffrocc

Whew!!!! I think it was grattle!! This was my first experience with it and was frankly worried I cooked a driver. After lightly blowing out the driver front and rear, popping it a couple times (scary to say the least) and letting
Brown noise run for an hour, the rattle is gone. Many thanks to those that threw me a line on this one!!!


----------



## Armaegis

I've recently had an HF-1 and 325 to compare (using the same pads), and I was surprised to find the HF-1 sounded brighter to me. The HF-1 seemed almost V shaped in comparison. It had better bass extension, but the treble also peaked harder in a few spots. The 325 had them, but didn't seem as harsh. Surprising results for me, as I was expecting the 325 to have more zing. Makes me curious to hear a Magnum.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





auditore said:


> Same as many here, i was afraid when i first bought my SR325I. Looking across the board i saw," fatiguing highs, very bright highs", but i think it are these highs and forward vocals that have caused me to like the 325's more than the other headphones around that budget. Thanks to grado for this family sound!


 
  I have never heard a SR325 that had fatiguing highs. I've only heard new models though, so I suspect that maybe the older models did have fatiguing highs, and Grado has since adjusted that in their production.
   
  If that is the case, then many people on HeadFi who have had bad experiences with the SR325 from years past are offering outdated, negative impressions of the SR325, which unfortunately steers interested buyers away from a headphone that is _not_ razor-sharp in the highs.  This is my suspicion of what's going on.
   
   


armaegis said:


> I've recently had an HF-1 and 325 to compare (using the same pads), and I was surprised to find the HF-1 sounded brighter to me. The HF-1 seemed almost V shaped in comparison. It had better bass extension, but the treble also peaked harder in a few spots. The 325 had them, but didn't seem as harsh. Surprising results for me, as I was expecting the 325 to have more zing. Makes me curious to hear a Magnum.


 

  I recommend trying a Magnum some time. Either V4 or V5. Magnums sound like Grados with substantially better detail and separation, and with more reserved mids (never "shouty").


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> I recommend trying a Magnum some time. Either V4 or V5. Magnums sound like Grados with substantially better detail and separation, and with more reserved mids (never "shouty").


 
   
  Lol, well... "curious" does not mean I'm going to go out and get one just yet. I don't like the Grado sound quite enough to drop that kind of cash on it. Do magnums still have those typical grado peaks/ridges in the treble?


----------



## joseph69

If I can recall correctly, I read somewhere on this forum that the 325is model's where very inconsistent with the sound signatures, where as the 60's and 80's where consistent with the sound signature's. I currently own a 325is and it amazing to my ears. I don't find it harsh or piercing in the highs at all.


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Lol, well... "curious" does not mean I'm going to go out and get one just yet. I don't like the Grado sound quite enough to drop that kind of cash on it. Do magnums still have those typical grado peaks/ridges in the treble?


 
  nope


----------



## Armaegis

Gorram it... curiosity...


----------



## infam0ussteven

Hey guys, I'm looking for new pads for my Grados since my bowl pads started breaking into little pieces. I'm considering the Beyer DT770 pads but I'm not sure if it'll fit, can anyone help me?


----------



## TubeStack

I'm loving my new 325is!  Went from 80i to these in about 2 weeks.  

Amazing cans for 70’s rock, funk, R&B, and hard rock in general.  My prior headphones have been UM2’s, DT 770 PRO's, HD595’s, and HD650’s.  I'm loving the 325's more than all of them.

Source is a Rega RP1 turntable w/Nagoaka MP-150 cart, Musical Fidelity V-LPS phono stage, and a Little Dot Mk III amp.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





tubestack said:


> I'm loving my new 325is!  Went from 80i to these in about 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's a great little system!


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





infam0ussteven said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking for new pads for my Grados since my bowl pads started breaking into little pieces. I'm considering the Beyer DT770 pads but I'm not sure if it'll fit, can anyone help me?


 
  Just buy replacement Grado pads.
   
  http://goodcans.com/HeadphoneStore/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8&products_id=41
   
  I doubt the Beyer pads would work without some modding. And even then, it will change the sound for the worse.


----------



## infam0ussteven

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> Just buy replacement Grado pads.
> 
> http://goodcans.com/HeadphoneStore/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8&products_id=41
> 
> I doubt the Beyer pads would work without some modding. And even then, it will change the sound for the worse.


 

 I do want those again but I hate the fact that after a while they break into little pieces...


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





infam0ussteven said:


> I do want those again but I hate the fact that after a while they break into little pieces...


 
  How long did you use yours before they started to break down?

 Yeah I agree it's unfortunate =/
   
  I can tell you that if you use anything but the Grado pads, it will change the sound quality. Most likely for the worse.


----------



## infam0ussteven

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> How long did you use yours before they started to break down?
> 
> Yeah I agree it's unfortunate =/
> 
> I can tell you that if you use anything but the Grado pads, it will change the sound quality. Most likely for the worse.


 
  Now that I think about it, I've had the pads for 5 years. I used my Grados a lot for the first three years and they've just been sitting a lot lately until I decided to use them again today. Put them on, enjoyed them for a while and then noticed black dust all around my ears. I guess thinking about how long they've lasted, $20 every 5 years or so isn't bad at all. I might try the Sennheiser 414 pads because while I like these pads, it seems like they leak a little and also the top of my ear gets really sore after a while of listening because my ear is constantly pushed against the mesh, the Sennheiser pads on the other hand seem to be more comfortable.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





infam0ussteven said:


> Now that I think about it, I've had the pads for 5 years. I used my Grados a lot for the first three years and they've just been sitting a lot lately until I decided to use them again today. Put them on, enjoyed them for a while and then noticed black dust all around my ears. I guess thinking about how long they've lasted, $20 every 5 years or so isn't bad at all. I might try the Sennheiser 414 pads because while I like these pads, it seems like they leak a little and also the top of my ear gets really sore after a while of listening because my ear is constantly pushed against the mesh, the Sennheiser pads on the other hand seem to be more comfortable.


 
  The 414 pads are more comfortable. There is a guy on Ebay who sells dyed 414 pads. I bought and used the dyed-black pads from him. The dye seemed to wear out slightly with use, YMMV. Still better than yellow imo.

 After using those pads for a few months, I whipped out the stock L-Cush pads to try for the heck of it, and was surprised at how much better the sound quality was. So I stuck with the stock pads ever since. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## obobskivich

I think 5 years isn't a bad run for pads - and it's not like the Grado pads are massively expensive.

As far as the DT770 pads, Headphile should still sell a mod that will allow them to fit (I think they include the 770 pads in the package) - it will change the sound though.


----------



## Awgd8

FYI,  I just put my PS500s in the classified section if anyone is interested.  I hate to sell it, but I need fund for  a new hobby...
   
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/653291/fs-mint-grado-ps500s-w-receipt-10-31-12


----------



## Chris J

infam0ussteven said:


> I do want those again but I hate the fact that after a while they break into little pieces...




I've owned a pair of Sennheiser HD424s for longer than I would care to admit.
Every few years I have to replace the screamingly bright yellow foam pads.
I don't mind spending the $10 or $20 to keep them going, cheaper than new cans!

Just part of the ownership process!


----------



## jeffrocc

Can somebody point me to the thread that I stumbled on and have since lost, about building gimbals (or yokes if you please) where the cat actually measured and posted specs and measurements of his parts. I cAn't find it lol!!!


----------



## audioKyle

Add me to the club! Just got some sr225i yesterday for $160 including the 1/8 inch adapter and im loving these for the most part! I was beginning to get bored with audio. All the headphones i tried over the years never fully impressed me sound wise but these are unlike anything ive heard before! Let me note this is my first open back headphone so that might be it but im really happy with it!


----------



## TubeStack

focker said:


> That's a great little system!




Thanks! I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## cel4145

To get close to that Grado sound, what kind of speakers do you guys run for home audio? I just picked up some Ascend Acoustics CBM-170 SEs to use with my computer audio setup, and I love them because they are much closer to the Grado sound than I had before. Not the same, but more in the spirit of the same sound.


----------



## headwind

Just bought a used  Grado sr60i at only $60 . Amazing performance. Blown away by its sound. The previous owner had done all the necessary modification, but I decided to remove the rear grill. Really love them.


----------



## Focker

I love checking on this thread and seeing people who are first time Grado owners...enjoy, guys! (and gals!)


----------



## zhangjiaqinelly

RS1+RA1
  I am absorbed in them


----------



## Chris J

I picked up a pair of IGrado 'phones to replace a pair of Sennheiser PX-100 ii that I lost.
I posted all this a couple of weeks ago but just thought I would report back.
After using the iGrados for 2 weeks I gotta say that the PX-100 ii were great for the money but I really do prefer the iGrado sound. The Senns were more comfortable though.
BTW, I don't find the iGrados harsh at all.
I think my next headphone purchase will be some higher end Grados.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





chris j said:


> I picked up a pair of IGrado 'phones to replace a pair of Sennheiser PX-100 ii that I lost.
> I posted all this a couple of weeks ago but just thought I would report back.
> After using the iGrados for 2 weeks I gotta say that the PX-100 ii were great for the money but I really do prefer the iGrado sound. The Senns were more comfortable though.
> BTW, I don't find the iGrados harsh at all.
> I think my next headphone purchase will be some higher end Grados.


 
  I have only heard the iGrados very briefly at my local Grado retailer. But in my opinion, the SR60i is far and above a better sounding headphone. Have a listen to one as soon as you get the chance.
   
  Quote: 





headwind said:


> Just bought a used  Grado sr60i at only $60 . Amazing performance. Blown away by its sound. The previous owner had done all the necessary modification, but I decided to remove the rear grill. Really love them.


 
  Welcome to the fold! The SR60i is a fantastic sounding headphone indeed!


----------



## HPiper

I am thinking someone here can answer this question. I recently found my old Grado 225's hiding in the closet but am wondering if they are the 'i' series or earlier as I have had them for over 10 years. Anybody know what year Grado upgraded the SR series to the 'i' versions?


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> I am thinking someone here can answer this question. I recently found my old Grado 225's hiding in the closet but am wondering if they are the 'i' series or earlier as I have had them for over 10 years. Anybody know what year Grado upgraded the SR series to the 'i' versions?


 
  If they are ten years old they are not  the (i) version.
The (i) versions cup's are beveled on the edges, where as the older versions are a straight cut. also the (i) version has a thicker cable than the older version.


----------



## parbaked

This pic shows the difference in the shape of the cups. "i" version on left.
  As J69 stated the 225i also comes with a very good, new 8 conductor cable.


----------



## HPiper

Thanks for that picture. Now I see the difference!!
   
  Hank
   
  PS: and as joseph already said, they are not the i version, which leads to my next (obvious) question. Is the sound of the newer version improved to the point it would be worth upgrading my phones to the i version? I was also thinking, if that is true, maybe going 'whole hog' and jumping up to the 325i, if one upgrade is good, two are better...right!


----------



## scootsit

Some would argue that yours are better


----------



## Chris J

biscuitz said:


> I have only heard the iGrados very briefly at my local Grado retailer. But in my opinion, the SR60i is far and above a better sounding headphone. Have a listen to one as soon as you get the chance.




Heya,

Thanks for pointing that out.
I agree.
I've heard the SR-60i, it certainly is worth the extra cost and is easily better than the iGrados.
The reason why I bought the iGrados is something to wear in my office at work.
Sorry!
I just ain't wearing SR-60i at the office!
LOL!

A few weeks ago I met a guy in a camera store, he was wearing a pair of SR-80i with his iPhone. 
He let me try the system out for a minute or two, I thought it sounded mighty fine but, again, I would not want to walk around in public with those phones on my head. Call me anal! p


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Thanks for that picture. Now I see the difference!!
> 
> Hank
> 
> PS: and as joseph already said, they are not the i version, which leads to my next (obvious) question. Is the sound of the newer version improved to the point it would be worth upgrading my phones to the i version? I was also thinking, if that is true, maybe going 'whole hog' and jumping up to the 325i, if one upgrade is good, two are better...


 
  Hi, I own the SR325is and I do love them, but don't forget when you upgrade you are also changing the sound signature a little bit, so it all depends on what you like. If I were you I would give a listen if you can and see what you like for yourself. I went from the SR80i to the Alessandro ms2i, then traded foe the sr325is. they were all amazing headphones in my opinion regaurdless of the prices, and like another poster said, a lot of people prefer the SR225i because it is lighter than the SR325is, so better sound depends on your likings. Good luck, what ever you decide on I'm sure you will like it if you like the Grado sound!
  BTW how do your SR225's sound?


----------



## headwind

How I wish I had discovered the Grado sr 60 earlier, it would have saved me thousands of dollars spent on audio equipments trying to attain the best Audiophile sound. So much time and money wasted. And the best part is that you don't need an amp to drive them.


----------



## HPiper

Well the 225's are really nice with rock and pop, however I prefer my Senn's (HD580) for classical and jazz. The 225 bass is nice but doesn't seem to go nearly as low as the 580's do. Midrange is where the 225's really shine, female vocals in particular are tremendous. I also prefer the high end of the 225's up to a point. They are very revealing of any problems with the recording itself in the treble area, in that regard the HD580 phones are much more forgiving, but with clean well recorded material both are good. Odd thing is, I seem to end up listening to the Grados much more than the Senn's and I am not sure why that is, if I figure it out I'll let you know.


----------



## scootsit

hpiper said:


> Well the 225's are really nice with rock and pop, however I prefer my Senn's (HD580) for classical and jazz. The 225 bass is nice but doesn't seem to go nearly as low as the 580's do. Midrange is where the 225's really shine, female vocals in particular are tremendous. I also prefer the high end of the 225's up to a point. They are very revealing of any problems with the recording itself in the treble area, in that regard the HD580 phones are much more forgiving, but with clean well recorded material both are good. Odd thing is, I seem to end up listening to the Grados much more than the Senn's and I am not sure why that is, if I figure it out I'll let you know.





Based on the age, they may be the elusive Joe Grados, users PCF and devouringour (sp?) may be able to provide more insight about the drivers, etc. You likely have some very desirable cans.


----------



## scootsit

hpiper said:


> Well the 225's are really nice with rock and pop, however I prefer my Senn's (HD580) for classical and jazz. The 225 bass is nice but doesn't seem to go nearly as low as the 580's do. Midrange is where the 225's really shine, female vocals in particular are tremendous. I also prefer the high end of the 225's up to a point. They are very revealing of any problems with the recording itself in the treble area, in that regard the HD580 phones are much more forgiving, but with clean well recorded material both are good. Odd thing is, I seem to end up listening to the Grados much more than the Senn's and I am not sure why that is, if I figure it out I'll let you know.





Based on the age, they may be the elusive Joe Grados, users PCF and devouringour (sp?) may be able to provide more insight about the drivers, etc. You likely have some very desirable cans.


----------



## obobskivich

Ten years ago? Like post-2001? I highly doubt those are Joe Grado cans.  I agree with the 225/580 comparison though.  I'd just enjoy them for what they are, and not worry about replacing them with the current SR-225; if you really want to upgrade, I'd look at an RS or GS.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





scootsit said:


> Some would argue that yours are better


 
  +1. I wouldn't "upgrade"


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Ten years ago? Like post-2001? I highly doubt those are Joe Grado cans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  The last of the Joe Grado drivers were gone by the early 90s...
  IIRC the pink transitional drivers showed up around '92 - '93....


----------



## obobskivich

parbaked said:


> The last of the Joe Grado drivers were gone by the early 90s...
> IIRC the pink transitional drivers showed up around '92 - '93....




I wanted to say ~1993, so that's not far off. Not bad for half-awake at all. 

Thanks for clarification too.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





headwind said:


> How I wish I had discovered the Grado sr 60 earlier, it would have saved me thousands of dollars spent on audio equipments trying to attain the best Audiophile sound. So much time and money wasted. And the best part is that you don't need an amp to drive them.


 
   
  The entry level Grados - the SR80s and 60s - are pretty amazing values for those who connect with the Grado signature. I have or had the GS1000s, PS500s, and SR325s, but I still use my 80s every day. Recently I've put my AudioEngine D1 dac back with my laptop, which is primarily how it's designed, and that combined with the SR80s give one heck of an enjoyable performance when I'm online. I often come across youtube videos that just sound stellar. It's pretty remarkable. If I had to, I could be very happy with just my 80s for many years. I get that much enjoyment from them.


----------



## headwind

I was looking for the Sr60 because it won  the “What Hi-Fi?” – “Best Headphones” award twice and also “Best Hi-Fi Headphones” award too and have received 5 star rating from them from as early as 2000! No regrets in getting them.It brings back that WOW feeling again.


----------



## vpop4me

Does anyone know if Grado will ever release another special HF series again in the future?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





headwind said:


> I was looking for the Sr60 because it won  the “What Hi-Fi?” – “Best Headphones” award twice and also “Best Hi-Fi Headphones” award too and have received 5 star rating from them from as early as 2000! No regrets in getting them.It brings back that WOW feeling again.


 
   
  That's the pair I sent a buddy of mine who is sort of down on his luck but loves Jazz music. Both he and his brother have been using them and are already in love...two new fans of Grado for the price of one! haha


----------



## obobskivich

I've given the SR-60 as a gift too, and it always goes well if the recipient likes music ime.


----------



## j0val

I recently sold my sr80i's because I bought sr225's. I didn't enjoy the 225's nearly as much as I did the 80's. I'm regretting my choices now.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





j0val said:


> I recently sold my sr80i's because I bought sr225's. I didn't enjoy the 225's nearly as much as I did the 80's. I'm regretting my choices now.


 
  If it's any consolation, I like the SR60i, SR80i, and SR125i (all equipped with L-Cush) better than the SR225i and SR325is.
   
  It's why I always suggest the SR60i, or the SR80i if you want a touch more bass. They are the safer choices in my opinion.


----------



## KetchupNinja

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> I've given the SR-60 as a gift too, and it always goes well if the recipient likes music ime.


 
  I let my parents have a quick audition with them and they loved it!  They looked so pleased with it I decided to give it to them.  They shortly bought 2 Sansa Clip Zips and I haven't seen them without it since


----------



## j0val

biscuitz said:


> If it's any consolation, I like the SR60i, SR80i, and SR125i (all equipped with L-Cush) better than the SR225i and SR325is.
> 
> It's why I always suggest the SR60i, or the SR80i if you want a touch more bass. They are the safer choices in my opinion.




I definitely agree. Might have to buy myself another pair..... or maybe the ps500 eventually


----------



## wormsdriver

I'm looking forward to getting a PS500 also...soon! **laughs evil-ish-ly while petting my mother-in-law's 15lb. cat*


----------



## cel4145

ketchupninja said:


> I let my parents have a quick audition with them and they loved it!  They looked so pleased with it I decided to give it to them.  They shortly bought 2 Sansa Clip Zips and I haven't seen them without it since




That's a great combination, too. I really like the sound of my Clip+ with my Grados. For under $100, the SR-60 and Clip+ would be my pick as one of the most awesome combos for giving someone the gift of great sound


----------



## headwind

I went through and read some of the post on the "High End Audio" , most of them I realized are not satisfied with the gears that they already owned e.g HD800 They were comparing these with LCD 3 and LCD 2. Always trying to convince themselves what would be their next upgrade path. And the Question which is the best Headphones to own and different opinions from various owners. I have BEEN there and DONE that. Now I am more of learning to appreciate the MUSIC. No more fooled by these so called High End Audio. Anyway got my second SR60 also used.


----------



## headwind

The BEST Headphones in the WORLD are the ONE that you already own.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





headwind said:


> I went through and read some of the post on the "High End Audio" , most of them I realized are not satisfied with the gears that they already owned e.g HD800 They were comparing these with LCD 3 and LCD 2. Always trying to convince themselves what would be their next upgrade path. And the Question which is the best Headphones to own and different opinions from various owners. I have BEEN there and DONE that. Now I am more of learning to appreciate the MUSIC. No more fooled by these so called High End Audio. Anyway got my second SR60 also used.


 
   
   
  Yep, that's a trap that a lot of us fall into. We're always seduced by the idea that there is something better than what we already have, even when what we have is already really good. Many of us also love the feeling of getting new toys, as well. I realized that I was falling down this path several years ago with my home audio rig. I sort of snapped out of it, though, and now my home rig has been pretty stable since around 2009. I've just about hit the same point with headphone gear, as well. But you're exactly right...you can't lose sight of the purpose of all this, and that's the music and movies. I've been listenign to my 80s all night tonight since I've been in bed sick for the last few days, and it's really been a lot of fun. My little Audioengine DAC that I paid about $140 for and my SR80s which were $99. It's a very, very satisfying pairing.


----------



## headwind

Just close your eyes and and feel the MUSIC..you will learn to love your headphones more.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

My Grados are all on "extended loan".

I miss them now :c


----------



## obobskivich

visceriouszero said:


> My Grados are all on "extended loan".
> 
> I miss them now :c




Why would you do such a thing? h34r:


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> I'm looking forward to getting a PS500 also...soon! **laughs evil-ish-ly while petting my mother-in-law's 15lb. cat*


 
   
  Leave your mother's cat out of this!


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> My Grados are all on "extended loan".
> 
> I miss them now :c


 
  Would you care to comment on your PS1000's? I am dying to hear a pair, and am just wondering what you think of them compared to some of the other high end headphones.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> My Grados are all on "extended loan".
> 
> I miss them now :c


 
   
  That's a very nice headphone collection you got there.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

biscuitz said:


> Would you care to comment on your PS1000's? I am dying to hear a pair, and am just wondering what you think of them compared to some of the other high end headphones.




The PS1000 is a beast when it comes to soundstage, and nothing renders guitars as well as a Grado, honestly. I like that it feels like my RS1i but with a bigger soundstage and more refined than the GS1000i when it comes to treble (sibilance issue)



stacker45 said:


> That's a very nice headphone collection you got there.




Thanks! Its kind of out of date now though, havent added the TH900 and 009.


----------



## obobskivich

visceriouszero said:


> The PS1000 is a beast when it comes to soundstage, and nothing renders guitars as well as a Grado, honestly. I like that it feels like my RS1i but with a bigger soundstage and more refined than the GS1000i when it comes to treble (sibilance issue)




So for someone who finds the RS-1 treble bang-on, how would you put the PS-1000 into that?


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> The PS1000 is a beast when it comes to soundstage, and nothing renders guitars as well as a Grado, honestly. I like that it feels like my RS1i but with a bigger soundstage and more refined than the GS1000i when it comes to treble (sibilance issue)


 
  That makes me more intrigued than ever!
   
  Some of my hopes for the PS1000 were greater soundstage, a not-too-sharp treble, and that Grado-like rendition of guitars.
   
  Some of my concerns are still that the mids might sound withdrawn and that the bass is overly exaggerated (like PS500). I don't mind a little bass coloration, but if it's to the extent that the PS500 colors bass, then I probably wouldn't dig it.


----------



## Douger333

I am finally ready to chime in here. I have been a Grado fan starting with phono carts since 1980. In about 1998 I got SR60's and SR225's. They lasted me until 2010 when I started taking head-fi seriously, goodbye wallet...
  I now have SR325's, RS1i's, PS500 and PS1000. The 325's are wonderful when they break in. The RS1i's are smooth and rich with a little tendency toward darkness, but not much. The PS500's give a bigger soundstage, and mine do not seem to overemphasize bass but seem just right. When listening to opera I hear the performers sliding around the stage in their slippers with the RS1i's, but with the PS500 I also hear how far they are from the walls.
  The PS1000's present everything in seemingly correct perspective and capture almost microscopic detail. They are
  very involving and every type of music is well-represented, though I don't play them loud enough to satisfy me with
  rock. I believe I could but just won't chance it...
   
  I use a Bottlehead Smack amp or the headphone jack in my AVA Transcendance 8+ preamp. The PS1000's give me the same presentation as my Tannoy Canterbury SE's. As a result, I am no longer on the merry-go-round and will not buy
  any more gear unless the lottery selects me, then that is another list


----------



## Focker

Douger in the house!


----------



## Douger333

Hey Focker, hope you're doing well! It took me a while to decide what to write, and long enough to write it...


----------



## j0val

douger333 said:


> I am finally ready to chime in here. I have been a Grado fan starting with phono carts since 1980. In about 1998 I got SR60's and SR225's. They lasted me until 2010 when I started taking head-fi seriously, goodbye wallet...
> I now have SR325's, RS1i's, PS500 and PS1000. The 325's are wonderful when they break in. The RS1i's are smooth and rich with a little tendency toward darkness, but not much. The PS500's give a bigger soundstage, and mine do not seem to overemphasize bass but seem just right. When listening to opera I hear the performers sliding around the stage in their slippers with the RS1i's, but with the PS500 I also hear how far they are from the walls.
> The PS1000's present everything in seemingly correct perspective and capture almost microscopic detail. They are
> very involving and every type of music is well-represented, though I don't play them loud enough to satisfy me with
> ...




Great post. Really gave me a good perspective on the differences between the more popular models. I've had the sr80i's and the sr225i's within the past year. Haven't heard any of the other models, but i'm really interested in the ps500's. Probably won't be until next year before I can afford them. You've done a good job of making the wait harder.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





douger333 said:


> Hey Focker, hope you're doing well! It took me a while to decide what to write, and long enough to write it...


 
   
   
  Thanks, my friend...I hope you're well, too! And as Joval said, that was a great post...anytime you can induce even more drool for those of us with higher end Grados on the radar, I'd say you hit the mark! haha.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> So for someone who finds the RS-1 treble bang-on, how would you put the PS-1000 into that?


 
   
  It takes what we love about the RS-1i and improves everything else. My friend says it solved all his issues with the RS-1i as well...


----------



## myears

Vivaldi - The Four Seasons by Israel Philharmonic Orchestra with Grado Sr-325 you should try.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> It takes what we love about the RS-1i and improves everything else. My friend says it solved all his issues with the RS-1i as well...


 
   
  I second that, after almost a year of ownership, i still aven't found anything to complain about my PS1000. As far as i'm concerned they have it all, bass, mids, highs, are all spot on, they have a wide and deep soundstage, and they're lightning fast.
   
  My GS1000 hardly see any action, and even my HP1000 get less head time. They say that perfection doesn't exist, so i'm giving the PS1000 a 99.9 %, score.


----------



## wormsdriver

*you guys are killing us me with all this PS1000 talk!  *I was just about to give Oprah_ Satan_ a call to offer up my _SOUL_ *head-fi gears* to buy me one of them thangs.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  ......I settled for an Rs1i instead...........for now!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  after I decide between my Rs2 and soon to come Rs1i, one of them is getting the axe in favor of the PS500...(p r o b a b l y)


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> *you guys are killing us me with all this PS1000 talk!  *I was just about to give Oprah_ Satan_ a call to offer up my _SOUL_ *head-fi gears* to buy me one of them thangs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 There's only a very small difference between the RS1i and the PS500... So just go for the PS1000!!!


----------



## wormsdriver

I am definitely considering this for my future upgrade. I'm assuming the Rs1i's are still a good compliment to the PS1000 right?


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> I am definitely considering this for my future upgrade. I'm assuming the Rs1i's are still a good compliment to the PS1000 right?


 
   
  My RS1is are on extended loan to a close friend... PS1000 for me!


----------



## whirlwind

If I were ever going to upgrade from my RS1i...... I would consider the PS1000
   
  My only concern would be that they look pretty heavy...are they?
   
  My RS1i is very , very light on my head....I can tell the difference in weight between the RS1i and the 325.
   
  I would also have to get rid of my RS1i if I ever upgraded to the PS100, as I could not justify keeping both pair for the amount of money that would be tied up.
   
  I would love to listen to the PS1000 to hear and feel the weight difference.


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





whirlwind said:


> I would love to listen to the PS1000 to hear and feel the weight difference.


 
  same here. I had an LCD2 and it was pretty heavy and uncomfortable. I took a chance on buying an Rs2, since after owning an sr125i and 225i I swore I would never buy another Grado again. Boy was I surprised with the Rs2, I fell in love with it and I got rid of the LCD2 and never looked back.
  Anyhow, I would love to hear the PS1000, but I'm not a big fan of the big cups and bowls, I wish it was in the form of the Ps-1.


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> same here. I had an LCD2 and it was pretty heavy and uncomfortable. I took a chance on buying an Rs2, since after owning an sr125i and 225i I swore I would never buy another Grado again. Boy was I surprised with the Rs2, I fell in love with it and I got rid of the LCD2 and never looked back.
> Anyhow, I would love to hear the PS1000, but I'm not a big fan of the big cups and bowls, I wish it was in the form of the Ps-1.


 
  I hear you man, I know exactly where you are coming from.
   
  I hear one of the biggest complaints of Grado's is they are not comfortable.
   
  My RS1i are nothing but light...very, very comforftable, as I wear them for hours at a time, and they make guitars sing.


----------



## wemedge

Quote: 





whirlwind said:


> I hear you man, I know exactly where you are coming from.
> 
> I hear one of the biggest complaints of Grado's is they are not comfortable.
> 
> My RS1i are nothing but light...very, very comforftable, as I wear them for hours at a time, and they make guitars sing.


 

 Indeed. I too find the RS1i very light and comfortable. I love mine. I also enjoy my sr225i, and hopefully this week, a pair of Alessandro ms2 modded with Magnum drivers.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





whirlwind said:


> I hear you man, I know exactly where you are coming from.
> 
> I hear one of the biggest complaints of Grado's is they are not comfortable.
> 
> My RS1i are nothing but light...very, very comforftable, as I wear them for hours at a time, and they make guitars sing.


 
  I agree, the RS1 and RS2 are super comfortable because they are so light! The same goes for my V5 in Vibro Classic Cups. The key is to make sure to bend the headband apart enough to relieve clamping force. Then the wood Grados sit on your head like a feather.


----------



## Douger333

The PS1000's are lighter than my HiFiMan HE500's, but don't clamp as tightly so movement is not  recommended. They are very comfortable, though!


----------



## parbaked

You can bend the headband to clamp them more securely.
  They are designed to have a limited amount of adjustability.


----------



## obobskivich

parbaked said:


> You can bend the headband to clamp them more securely.
> They are designed to have a limited amount of adjustability.




Additionally, adjusting their "height" on the rods will influence clamping force, to a lesser extent. It can take a little while to tweak them into the most comfortable position, but it's certainly worth it if you're going to be wearing them for a while.


----------



## joseph69

Try not to actually bend them! Try pulling them apart at the same time (evenly) by grabbing the headband right above the rod blocks and pulling apart a little at a time, so they form into a (U) shape.
  I also mentioned in another thread, you can purchase (shaft collars) + (O-rings) to keep the height adjustment of the drivers by sliding the (O-rings) onto the tops of the rods, then sliding the (shaft collars) onto the rods and locking them with the set screw. I use the (O-ring) to protect the plastic rod blocks from the metal (shaft collars).
  This works out very well.


----------



## parbaked

If you don't want to bother with metal shaft collars, which do add weight and require a tool to adjust, little zip ties work just as well and you don't have to remove the rod tips to install!


----------



## AK7579

Can't find a straight answer do I'll ask here. 

I'm in the market for a desktop amp/dac combo. I've narrowed it down to the Hifiman EF2a or the Schiit Magni/Modi combo. From my research it looks like they both are great fit for Grados but I have not found a definitive answer on which is best. Any help you can provide would be great. Thx!


----------



## preproman

I'm going for either the RS1i or the PS1000  -  What are the pro and cons or differences for both - sound quality related?


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





preproman said:


> I'm going for either the RS1i or the PS1000  -  What are the pro and cons or differences for both - sound quality related?


 
  I'd strongly recommend you give them a listen first. I have always preferred the RS1i over the PS1000s.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> I'd strongly recommend you give them a listen first. I have always preferred the RS1i over the PS1000s.


 
  +1 The RS-1i really is THE current Grado, IMO.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> If you don't want to bother with metal shaft collars, which do add weight and require a tool to adjust, little zip ties work just as well and you don't have to remove the rod tips to install!


 
Here is a photo of a chrome shaft collar with O-ring


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





preproman said:


> I'm going for either the RS1i or the PS1000  -  What are the pro and cons or differences for both - sound quality related?


 
   
  In my opinion, the only area that the RS1i can keep up with the PS1000, is the mids, as good as the RS1i are, the PS1000 are even better.
   
  Your mileage may vary tough.


----------



## SurfWax

I'm enjoying my vintage B RS1s more as time passes, I'm learning to hear all the finer details and separation after using them for a while, I think I've fully burned into them. I loved them from the first minute I used them and its only getting better and better. Rad.


----------



## Jepu

Time to stop lurking.
  Grado RS1i as a Christmas present pretty much was the thing that got me into all this. The wooden cans that came in that cheap-looking cardboard box sounded so astounding yet it made me feel so bad that I'm just plugging them straight to the computer. I still listen to music mostly through the computer, though thanks to the RS1i I now have a DAC, headphone amp and a preamp in-between the speakers and the computer. I don't think dad ever thought the awesome present would turn to be so costly for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have some choice for other headphones now too, though the RS1i's are still by far my favourite ones for everything except movies and such.


----------



## kyle90

loved my rs325 till the headband detached. After months of just reinserting the headband into the plastic pieces on each side, the plastic pieces wore out to the point where the headphones were no longer wearable.


----------



## micd

Same thing happened to me. I was able to fix the problem and it is still solid.
   
  Very easy to to fix. Use Gorilla Glue. Follow the instructions and it works.
   
  It will bond the metal and the plastic. As it cures it expands I have used it with great success.
   
  This is the stuff:
  http://www.gorillatough.com/
   
  Good luck


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





douger333 said:


> The PS1000's are lighter than my HiFiMan HE500's, but don't clamp as tightly so movement is not  recommended. They are very comfortable, though!


 
  How do you like your HE500s?  I've got 225i and I'm debating the HE500 or stepping up to the SR 1i.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> How do you like your HE500s?  I've got 225i and I'm debating the HE500 or stepping up to the SR 1i.


 
  HE500 is a vastly different sounding headphone from Grados. I personally liked the HE500, but I didn't love it. The HE500 is an ultra-smooth sounding headphone with an overall very neutral sound. The mids lack bite and energy, very unlike Grado mids. I prefer Grado mids, but then again I listen to more aggressive music than relaxing music - the HE500's ultra smoothness seems to rob aggressive music of its aggression. Thus were my impressions. Hence why I don't own the HE500.
   
  RS1i sounds very much like the SR225i, just better in virtually all respects - but not a grand leap forward in quality either.
   
  So I'd say if you want a smooth sound, grab the HE-500. If you want a fun, aggressive sound, grab the RS1i.
   
  Edit: Oh haha, hey Mark. Didn't even notice that was you. Well that was essentially a rehash of what we've already talked about.
   
  Btw, do you have your Asgard 2 yet? How do you like it?


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> HE500 is a vastly different sounding headphone from Grados. I personally liked the HE500, but I didn't love it. The HE500 is an ultra-smooth sounding headphone with an overall very neutral sound. The mids lack bite and energy, very unlike Grado mids. I prefer Grado mids, but then again I listen to more aggressive music than relaxing music - the HE500's ultra smoothness seems to rob aggressive music of its aggression. Thus were my impressions. Hence why I don't own the HE500.
> 
> RS1i sounds very much like the SR225i, just better in virtually all respects - but not a grand leap forward in quality either.
> 
> ...


 
  That's my bad actually-I didn't connect it was you either! Still waiting. Suppose to ship 3/18...


----------



## Douger333

Hi Mark,
  I find that I love the sound of my HE500's, using the jack out of my Van Alstine preamp the whole range is quite revealing
  and smooth like Biscuitz says, however my experience is that the RS1i will mature and become quite smooth as well.
  For comfort I go to the RS1i most often. If I want more excitement I use my Denon 2000. I would recommend the RS1i
  overall... Good luck!


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





douger333 said:


> Hi Mark,
> I find that I love the sound of my HE500's, using the jack out of my Van Alstine preamp the whole range is quite revealing
> and smooth like Biscuitz says, however my experience is that the RS1i will mature and become quite smooth as well.
> For comfort I go to the RS1i most often. If I want more excitement I use my Denon 2000. I would recommend the RS1i
> overall... Good luck!


 
  That's a big help....much thanks.


----------



## HeatFan12

Grados....Grados....Grados...The gift that keeps on giving no matter the model....Enjoyment can always be had at any time...Fun fun cans.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  For the last couple days I have been listening exclusively to the SR60 (HD414 pads).  I had not given them any love for a while, so on Sunday night I pulled them out and said 'only you'  for at least three days, nothing else...lol
   
  I did not worry about comparing them to their bigger brothers which I also own (SR225, RS-2, RS-1i).  I just enjoyed the shiiiit out of them.  Rock, metal, house, trance, dub, hip-hop, freestyle...I threw everything at them and they delivered.
   
  In this hobby we try to climb the neverending ladder and sometimes we forget the steps... It just feels good to go back to the beginning and enjoy the journey....
   
  Cheers!!!


----------



## Biscuitz

Much love HeatFan12! The SR60 is a special headphone in terms of enjoyment-per-dollar! I haven't come across another headphone that comes close in that regard!


----------



## hulja

Hi, i have a question about sr325is. I listen to them with Fiio e07k and a PC, very basic setup, I was wondering what else could I do besides using foobar2k with flacs and WASAPI enabled to improve sound? It's not that I'm not satisfied but if I can get some improvements in sound by let's say... using proper equilasation why not? I found a guide here on head-fi. Has anyone tried that out? Also, I read that putting G-cush on would decrease the amount of bass but that they are more comfortable. If I eq bass to higher setting would it compensate? Thanks...


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> Much love HeatFan12! The SR60 is a special headphone in terms of enjoyment-per-dollar! I haven't come across another headphone that comes close in that regard!


 
   
  Much love Biscuitz....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Absolutely.....They're still going and going....Good times!!
   
  Cheers!!!


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> I agree, the RS1 and RS2 are super comfortable because they are so light! The same goes for my V5 in Vibro Classic Cups. The key is to make sure to bend the headband apart enough to relieve clamping force. Then the wood Grados sit on your head like a feather.


 
   
  Do you think it is worth spending the extra money to get RS-1i or save a few $$$ and get RS-2i?


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





chris j said:


> Do you think it is worth spending the extra money to get RS-1i or save a few $$$ and get RS-2i?


 
  Rs1 100% of the time....
  Nothing wrong with the RS2 but the RS1 is THE Grado.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Rs1 100% of the time....
> Nothing wrong with the RS2 but the RS1 is THE Grado.


 
   
  Do you mind (or anyone else) explaining this a bit more?
  Please and thank you!


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





chris j said:


> Do you think it is worth spending the extra money to get RS-1i or save a few $$$ and get RS-2i?


 
  I'd say RS1i.
   
  I just feel that the improvement you get from the Prestige Series to the RS2i is not substantial enough to warrant the purchase. However, the RS1i is a noticeable improvement over the Prestige Series.
   
  You can just about pick up a used RS1i for the price of a new RS2i.


----------



## Grado77

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Rs1 100% of the time....
> Nothing wrong with the RS2 but the RS1 is THE Grado.


 
   
  right after PS500


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





chris j said:


> Do you think it is worth spending the extra money to get RS-1i or save a few $$$ and get RS-2i?


 
  I have an Rs2 and absolutely love it. With that said, I still went on and bought an Rs1i which is currently in transit to me , so I'll find out soon enough if it's worth the extra $200+ that I spent on it.


----------



## Chris J

Thanks for all the RS-1i and RS-2i impressions!

I want to get one or the other but am paralyzed by indecision!


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> I have an Rs2 and absolutely love it. With that said, I still went on and bought an Rs1i which is currently in transit to me , so I'll find out soon enough if it's worth the extra $200+ that I spent on it.


 
  Very curious about this. I thought about the 2 vs the 1 when I was picking mine but I decided I didn't want to wonder what more there was.


----------



## Zuqi

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> I'd say RS1i.
> 
> I just feel that the improvement you get from the Prestige Series to the RS2i is not substantial enough to warrant the purchase. However, the RS1i is a noticeable improvement over the Prestige Series.
> 
> You can just about pick up a used RS1i for the price of a new RS2i.


 
  Admittedly, the RS1i is an improvement over the 2is in terms of sound quality and will justify the price difference, but I feel that RS2i sounds more like a Grado than the 1i does as it is more aggressive than the latter. With less treble decay and tighter bass, RS2i are better headphones for rock and metal music, the Rs1i, on the other hand, are more of a all-rounder headphones, it sounds good for most music genre except classical. So it is all up to personal preference to choose from the two.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





zuqi said:


> Admittedly, the RS1i is an improvement over the 2is in terms of sound quality and will justify the price difference, but I feel that RS2i sounds more like a Grado than the 1i does as it is more aggressive than the latter. With less treble decay and tighter bass, RS2i are better headphones for rock and metal music, the Rs1i, on the other hand, are more of a all-rounder headphones, it sounds good for most music genre except classical. So it is all up to personal preference to choose from the two.


 
  I thought the RS1i was supposed to have more bass. I read a review-working from memory here-that suggested the RS2i was brighter and recommended in the review as being more appropriate for genres that had less need for bass...maybe even small ensemble classical.
   
  But, I could be totally wrong....
   
  Just keeping my options open for an upgrade to my 225i's at some point. I'm a rock/ metal guy, but I would say I listen to other genres everything from folk to jazz, to new age/electronic ambient, singer songwriters, symphonic soundtracks....all kinds of non aggressive genres about 20%of the time.


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





posam said:


> Very curious about this. I thought about the 2 vs the 1 when I was picking mine but I decided I didn't want to wonder what more there was.


 
  The only reason I picked up the Rs2 was because the price was right(I swore I would never buy Grados again
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). I knew I could immediately turn around and sell it for the same price without taking a loss if it wasn't to my liking. Since getting these, I've settled with Grados as my preferred type of sound and have stopped trying out so many different type of headphones. 
Now that I like Grados so much, I was gonna buy a pair of PS500 since I'm sure they'll complement the Rs2's well(at least better than an Rs1)but I came across a pair of Rs1i and decided to try them out. I'll see which one to keep and which to sell, then either try a Ps500, gs1000i or ps1000.


----------



## parbaked

The RS1 have larger cups than the RS2 and hence greater scale or soundstage.
  They also have a fancy CNC metal gimbal, nice....


----------



## Zuqi

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> I thought the RS1i was supposed to have more bass. I read a review-working from memory here-that suggested the RS2i was brighter and recommended in the review as being more appropriate for genres that had less need for bass...maybe even small ensemble classical.
> 
> But, I could be totally wrong....
> 
> Just keeping my options open for an upgrade to my 225i's at some point. I'm a rock/ metal guy, but I would say I listen to other genres everything from folk to jazz, to new age/electronic ambient, singer songwriters, symphonic soundtracks....all kinds of non aggressive genres about 20%of the time.


 
  Yes, that's what I was trying to say,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 RS1i have more bass and more decay in treble region, which make them sound a tad darker and full- bodied than the RS2i, the RS1i also have better bass texture and treble details, the mids of RS1i sound a bit further that the RS2i.
   
  My point is that although RS1i have a better sound quality, but the 'delicacy' in treble,bass texture and  the further mids make it less engaging when playing some music genres. In conclusion, although the RS1i will justify the 200 dollars difference between the RS2i in regards of sound quality, I wounldn't pay for it because the RS1i is less fun and sound less "Grado" than the 2i. (I owned a pair of RS1i BTW
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## HPiper

Need a bit of help here. I have decided to get another pair of Grado's. there are just times when I miss that sound. Problem is I need to decide between the SR225i or the SR325i. I have had the 225's so I know what they sound like, and I could steal em back from my son if I need to refresh my memory . I have never heard the 325's. I have read that the 325's tend to be even more aggressive on top than the 225's. Just wondering if anybody has both phones which do you prefer? I was thinking of also getting a tube amp to go with whatever I buy. Probably going to get a LittleDot Mk1 or 2. I listen mostly to rock/pop, IE: Bonnie Raitt, Norah Jones, Bruce Hornsby...that type of stuff.Just looking for some informed opinions to help me make up my mind.


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> I'd say RS1i.
> 
> I just feel that the improvement you get from the Prestige Series to the RS2i is not substantial enough to warrant the purchase. However, the RS1i is a noticeable improvement over the Prestige Series.
> 
> You can just about pick up a used RS1i for the price of a new RS2i.


 
  This is just what I did and I love my RS1i


----------



## Chris J

hpiper said:


> Need a bit of help here. I have decided to get another pair of Grado's. there are just times when I miss that sound. Problem is I need to decide between the SR225i or the SR325i. I have had the 225's so I know what they sound like, and I could steal em back from my son if I need to refresh my memory . I have never heard the 325's. I have read that the 325's tend to be even more aggressive on top than the 225's. Just wondering if anybody has both phones which do you prefer? I was thinking of also getting a tube amp to go with whatever I buy. Probably going to get a LittleDot Mk1 or 2. I listen mostly to rock/pop, IE: Bonnie Raitt, Norah Jones, Bruce Hornsby...that type of stuff.Just looking for some informed opinions to help me make up my mind.




My experience:

I've tried various lower end Grados from the iGrado up to the RS-2i in a few stores and tried some friends Grados at various times.
My opinion was the SR-325i was too bright and easily the brightest of the bunch.
I guess I expected more for the money when compared to the SR-225i.
For me, I would either get the SR-225i or get the RS-2i...........no experience with more expensive Grados. Heck, I could even live with SR-80i over the SR-325i!

BTW, I've never heard a pair of RS-1i, hence all my RS-1i vs. RS-2i questions!


----------



## obobskivich

chris j said:


> My experience:
> 
> I've tried various lower end Grados from the iGrado up to the RS-2i in a few stores and tried some friends Grados at various times.
> My opinion was the SR-325i was too bright and easily the brightest of the bunch.
> ...




+1, but replace RS-2 with RS-1.


----------



## joseph69

I own the 325is, and  I do not find them harsh or bright in any way at all. They have a really nice tight bass, and the mids are nicely placed upfront with crystal clear highs and detail. I know a lot of people complain about the 325is being so shrill and harsh, but I for one just don't understand it. maybe it has to do with the equipment they are using + we all know that recordings can also make a world of difference. As for the 225, I can not comment, i've never heard them before.
  BTW my 325is just get better and better the more hours they accumulate, and are continuing to do so. Why don't you see if you can demo a pair some where!
  Good luck and enjoy which ever model you choose.


----------



## obobskivich

Its not that the 325 are "bad" - they're just brighter than any of the other Grados (and despite the recent obsession with the word, "bright" is not a negative thing). This isn't because people have "bad gear" or "bad ears" either.


----------



## Chris J

obobskivich said:


> Its not that the 325 are "bad" - they're just brighter than any of the other Grados (and despite the recent obsession with the word, "bright" is not a negative thing). This isn't because people have "bad gear" or "bad ears" either.




+1
I certainly don't hate the '325, I would certainly take it over the Senn HD650, for example.......there are many others I could name.

You could say I think there are nicer Grados.
YMMV...............get the headphone you like 'cos that's the best headphone for you.


----------



## parbaked

I recently auditioned the 225i, 325is and RS2 at our local dealer (Music Lovers in SF). 
  The RS2 was the most expensive Grado out to try.
  I have much experience with vintage and pre-i Grados but not much with the new models and none with the newest GS1000 PS1000.
   
  I found the 3 to sound VERY similar and would certainly be happy with any.
   
  1. 225is is clearly the best value for sound and comfort.
  2. 325is was not noticeably more aggressive than the 225i or RS2i.
  3. 325is is only $100 more than the 225i and for that you get metal cups and a leather headband, not bad really!
  4. The RS2i for $300 more than the 225i didn't seem good value. One can buy a 225i and 325is for the price of a RS2i.
  5. The 325is, with the 8 conductor cable, is a bit heavy compared to the other 2.
  I left feeling if I could get one only it would be the 325is, though I'd be happy with the 225i if money was tight.
   
  In a splurge I'd get the 225i and RS1i.
  I couldn't think of a situation where I'd select the RS2i. Great phones but I'd rather spend less for the 325is or more for the RS1i.


----------



## TubeStack

joseph69 said:


> I own the 325is, and  I do not find them harsh or bright in any way at all. They have a really nice tight bass, and the mids are nicely placed upfront with crystal clear highs and detail. I know a lot of people complain about the 325is being so shrill and harsh, but I for one just don't understand it. maybe it has to do with the equipment they are using + we all know that recordings can also make a world of difference. As for the 225, I can not comment, i've never heard them before.
> BTW my 325is just get better and better the more hours they accumulate, and are continuing to do so. Why don't you see if you can demo a pair some where!
> Good luck and enjoy which ever model you choose.




Totally agree on all points. I'm loving my 325is and don't find them harsh at all, though they were a bit sharp at first, right out of the box. They warmed up substantially after about 20 hours and are continuing to sound better and better. Right now they sound big, fat, and warm with amazing detail.

This is with vinyl as a source (Rega RP1 w/Nagaoka cart) and a Little Dot MKIII tube preamp.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Need a bit of help here. I have decided to get another pair of Grado's. there are just times when I miss that sound. Problem is I need to decide between the SR225i or the SR325i. I have had the 225's so I know what they sound like, and I could steal em back from my son if I need to refresh my memory . I have never heard the 325's. I have read that the 325's tend to be even more aggressive on top than the 225's. Just wondering if anybody has both phones which do you prefer? I was thinking of also getting a tube amp to go with whatever I buy. Probably going to get a LittleDot Mk1 or 2. I listen mostly to rock/pop, IE: Bonnie Raitt, Norah Jones, Bruce Hornsby...that type of stuff.Just looking for some informed opinions to help me make up my mind.


 
  If you can, audition the entire Prestige Series. Don't leave out the SR60 / SR80 / SR125 just because they are less expensive. If you audition those three with L-Cush pads, you'll find they have better value than the SR225 and SR325.
   
  The SR225i is often recommended as the best "value" Grado in the lineup. I'm not sure I understand why - maybe because it is the first model in the lineup sporting L-Cush pads. But, taking headfi's advice, I actually started with the SR225i, ended up "upgrading" to the SR325is, then upon hearing the SR60i and SR125i _with_ L-Cush pads, found I actually liked the lower models _better_! I mistakenly assumed I'd like the higher models because they were more expensive and, theoretically, better.
   
  But to answer your question, I found when I A/B'd the SR225i and SR325is that the SR325is sounded slightly more V-shaped. The bass sounded better, and the highs were _not_ overly-sharp or shrill. Just clean and enjoyable. The mids just sounded less up-front than the SR225i. However, I ended up liking the lower models better because they are less V-shaped and have a more coherent soundstage in my opinion...


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





tubestack said:


> Totally agree on all points. I'm loving my 325is and don't find them harsh at all, though they were a bit sharp at first, right out it the box. They warmed up substantially after about 20 hours and are continuing to sound better and better. Right now they sound big, fat, and warm with amazing detail.
> 
> This is with vinyl as a source (Rega RP1 w/Nagaoka cart) and a Little Dot MKIII tube preamp.


 
  +1 These headphone definitely just keep getting better and better! I would love to demo the RS1i, but from most peoples comments about them, I personnaly may not enjoy them as much as the aggressive 325is. I say this because I owned the Alessandro MS2i, and it was a bit too laid back for my taste.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> I own the 325is, and  I do not find them harsh or bright in any way at all. They have a really nice tight bass, and the Midas are nicely placed upfront with crystal clear highs and detail. I know a lot of people complain about the 325is being so shrill and harsh, but I for one just don't understand it. maybe it has to do with the equipment they are using + we all know that recordings can also make a world of difference. As for the 225, I can not comment, I've never heard them before.
> BTW my 325is just get better and better the more hours they accumulate, and are continuing to do so. Why don't you see if you can demo a pair some where!
> Good luck and enjoy which ever model you choose.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





zuqi said:


> Yes, that's what I was trying to say,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  ......very interesting-makes me want to audition both....
   
  I think I'm struggling w/ the remarks about bass. One of the metal genres I like falls into the category of stoner/doom/sludge, etc. This kind of music usually has a lot of distorted base. Think early Black Sabbath on steroids-low and slow. The guitars are typically down tuned and sometimes played through massive base amps giving this earth shaking low end sound. I can't imagine this sort of bass heavy rock sounding good on bright cans w/ minimal bass.
   
   
  That's what kept me away from the 325's. Although,  from what I gather, after burn in time, the bright sounds of the 325 begins to mellow out.


----------



## coco

I have had somewhat of a Grado journey over the years. It began with the first HF1. I felt that it was a little congested. Then the 325 ( Goldies), great "live" presentation but ultimately too intense/aggressive. Then the Rs2, which is my favourite Grado so far. I was caught up in the hype of the Head-F1 HF2. Very disappointed, quite simbilant and uninspired. I sold those and later tried the sr80s and now have the 60s. I don't listen too headphones as much now (two kids) and so the SR60 s and the Westone UM3X have been sufficient. I will compare the RS1 and 2 directly at some point and settle on my favourite keeper. Love the Grado sound.


----------



## parbaked

I doubt that kind of music will sound bright on the 325is.
  IMO detailed is a more accurate description than bright, aggressive or harsh.
  You should try your favorite music on whatever Grados you can audition.
  You may be surprised...


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> I recently auditioned the 225i, 325is and RS2 at our local dealer (Music Lovers in SF).
> The RS2 was the most expensive Grado out to try.
> I have much experience with vintage and pre-i Grados but not much with the new models and none with the newest GS1000 PS1000.
> 
> ...


 
  Just curious why you would consider splurging to get both 225i and RS1i-if I'm reading correctly. Would you listen to both for different kinds of music?


----------



## parbaked

Re-thinking, I'd get SR80 as a "junker" and RS1 for serious listening.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Re-thinking, I'd get SR80 as a "junker" and RS1 for serious listening.


 
  Makes sense.


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> If you can, audition the entire Prestige Series. Don't leave out the SR60 / SR80 / SR125 just because they are less expensive. If you audition those three with L-Cush pads, you'll find they have better value than the SR225 and SR325.
> 
> The SR225i is often recommended as the best "value" Grado in the lineup. I'm not sure I understand why - maybe because it is the first model in the lineup sporting L-Cush pads. But, taking headfi's advice, I actually started with the SR225i, ended up "upgrading" to the SR325is, then upon hearing the SR60i and SR125i _with_ L-Cush pads, found I actually liked the lower models _better_! I mistakenly assumed I'd like the higher models because they were more expensive and, theoretically, better.
> 
> But to answer your question, I found when I A/B'd the SR225i and SR325is that the SR325is sounded slightly more V-shaped. The bass sounded better, and the highs were _not_ overly-sharp or shrill. Just clean and enjoyable. The mids just sounded less up-front than the SR225i. However, I ended up liking the lower models better because they are less V-shaped and have a more coherent soundstage in my opinion...


 

 You make a good point, I have never listened to the lower end models for exactly the reasons you stated. Maybe I should give at least the 80 and 125 a listen. Which, may I ask, did you eventually settle on?


----------



## TubeStack

hpiper said:


> You make a good point, I have never listened to the lower end models for exactly the reasons you stated. Maybe I should give at least the 80 and 125 a listen...




60's or 80’s are a good way to see if you like the Grado experience without investing too much cash. I started with 80i's and loved them, then bought some 325i's two weeks later. All in all, the 325’s are a big step up in every way, well worth the upgrade. 

However, I put the 80's up for sale and then found I didn't want to sell them, even when I had an interested buyer. They're too much fun and are a great leave-laying-around, no-worry pair for use with my iPad and iPod. I also realized I'm attached to them as they were my introduction to Grados. 

The 325’s are incredible for extended music sessions laying on the couch, using a tube headphone amp, and spinning vinyl for focused, intense listening. They outperform the 80's hugely in this setting, IME. But the 80’s are great for quick, less focused uses like using an iPod or watching Netflix on an iPad. I'm glad I have both. I'll probably try some RS-1’s down the road, but for now I'm complete happy listening to the 325's.


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Re-thinking, I'd get SR80 as a "junker" and RS1 for serious listening.


 
  That is a better idea, because when you get the RS1.....the 225 would not get much play time.
   
  I wanted to keep my 325i  after I got my RS1i's....but ending up selling them for that very same reason....I loved them, but could not see them getting much play time


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> You make a good point, I have never listened to the lower end models for exactly the reasons you stated. Maybe I should give at least the 80 and 125 a listen. Which, may I ask, did you eventually settle on?


 
  SR60i with L-Cush pads. My _favorite_ was the SR125i with L-Cush pads.
   
  It went like this. After I upgraded to the SR325is from the SR225i, I felt satisfied for the time. I shortly thereafter bought a SR60i to try with L-Cush pads _just_ to see if I could confidently recommend the SR60i to my friends. To my surprise, the SR60i with L-Cush pads sounded terrific! So much so, in fact, that I started comparing it to the SR225i and SR325is, and it slowly dawned on me that I felt the SR60i was more to my liking.
   
  Ultimately this experience made me realize I had incorrectly assumed that as I move up the Grado chain, I'd necessarily get better sound. In truth, as I moved up the chain I got slight differences in sound rather than improvements. So what I _then_ did was ordered the SR80i and SR125i _and_ the Alessandro MS1i, and a few pairs of L-Cush pads. I then had the entire Prestige Series lineup in my home, including the MS1i, for comparison purposes. Below is a brief breakdown of my impressions of each headphone:
   
  - SR60i: Lightest bass in lineup, but also the tightest. Was actually better for fast metal in this regard, I felt. Also, notably, the highs were the tamest in the lineup with the least sibilance. I liked this. Ultimately, the combination of lightest bass and smoothest highs meant the SR60i was the most mid-centric headphone in the lineup, which I _really_ liked.
  - SR80i: Very similar to SR60i, but with slightly more bass presence and just a touch sharper highs. An overall more aggressive sounding headphone, and I chose the SR60i over the SR80i because it is a bit easier to listen to.
  - SR125i: Very similar to both models below it, but overall improved. Bass was very good, SR80i-like but even better extension. Mids felt more defined, and highs were the second smoothest in the entire lineup, behind SR60i. Soundstage has just slightly more depth than the below models, an improvement. Ultimately was my favorite model in the lineup, I still think about picking one up to this day.
  - SR225i: Seemingly the first model in the Prestige Series where the soundstage gains a significant amount of depth. Lows and mids notably felt more spacious. However, the highs were sharper and more aggressive than all three models below it. It was as if the lows and highs had taken a step back to give your ears room to breathe, but the highs had taken a step forward. It made for a sound that wasn't consistent sounding, less coherent than the lower models in my estimation.
  - SR325is: Notably the most V-shaped model in the lineup. A/Bing the SR60i to the this headphone was comical. I was surprised at how much more I preferred the SR60i's more mid-centric aproach. Still a good headphone, better than the SR225i in my opinion.
  - MS1i: Sounds like a Grado with slightly muddy bass by comparison, darker mids, and highs that might have been a little more tamed than the SR60i. Overall a Grado without the Grado excitement.
   
  I kept the SR60i over the SR125i more out of principle than anything. I honestly struggled with that decision, but I literally felt the SR125i was maybe a 5% _improvement_ over the SR60i. That improvement was accounted for in better bass quality, more defined mids, and a soundstage that struck a great balance between the SR60 / SR80 and the upper models.
   
  And, comically, the headphone I began with (SR225i) was the one I ended up liking the least in the lineup!


----------



## HPiper

Thanks for that min-review of the SR series of Grado's. Very helpful. Oddly enough, I had just put in a bid on some 125i's before I logged in here and read your post.That is a bit weird eh.


----------



## pallentx

Interesting comparison. I just moved from 80s to 325is. I also did not find the highs harsh at all. Unlike Biscuitz, I would not describe the 325is as V shaped. The 80s have more of a bump in the low mids, and I think the 325s are missing that low mid bump with better response in the lower bass range. The thing, to me, that stands out about the 325is is the amazing detail. The cliché about hearing things you never heard before in the music is absolutely true with these.
   
  On a side note, I did the hole punch thing on the 80s (4 holes) and now I get more low bass. Actually, I think I get too much bass now - should have done 2 holes. Anyway, the effect is VERY noticeable.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





pallentx said:


> Interesting comparison. I just moved from 80s to 325is. I also did not find the highs harsh at all. Unlike Biscuitz, I would not describe the 325is as V shaped. The 80s have more of a bump in the low mids, and I think the 325s are missing that low mid bump with better response in the lower bass range. The thing, to me, that stands out about the 325is is the amazing detail. The cliché about hearing things you never heard before in the music is absolutely true with these.
> 
> On a side note, I did the hole punch thing on the 80s (4 holes) and now I get more low bass. Actually, I think I get too much bass now - should have done 2 holes. Anyway, the effect is VERY noticeable.


 
   
  Personally, I don't find the highs harsh in the 325i, just too prominant.
  You bought the headphones for you, if you like them, perfect!


----------



## whirlwind

My 325i's seemed a little harsh when I first got them, but I actually really liked it....it was just a no nonsense sound that I adored.
   
  After some time, they tamed down and still had that in your face aggressiveness....just not to the same level of when they were new.
   
  My RS1i's are not quite as aggressive, the detail is a little better and the bass is better also, along with they are lighter on my head.....that being said, I adored my 325i's
   
  I think of my RS1i's as a more refined 325i


----------



## TubeStack

I don't find the 325’s sound to be v-shaped, either. All the juicy mids of the 80’s are still there, except richer and with more detail, and surrounded more evenly by bass and top end.


----------



## Biscuitz

It's tricky describing the SR325is as V-shaped, because you guys are right - they really aren't that V-shaped. But when I directly compared the SR325is to the rest of the lineup, it was the _most_ V-shaped, relative to the Grado lineup. I didn't mean to mislead.
   
  It's like saying the SR60i is the least bright headphone in the lineup, with regard to the highs. Well, the SR60i is still a bright headphone, but relative to the Grados, it is ever so slightly less bright.
   
  Also... product variation might play a part here. I always wonder, if I were to do the same comparisons with totally new Prestige Series headphones today, would my comparisons come out completely different? I know there is fairly significant product variation with Grado headphones, so I wouldn't be surprised if my results came out different a second time around. That's generally why I recommend a SR60i or SR80i with L-Cush - it is just a safer choice I think.


----------



## TubeStack

Yes, a 60 or 80 is a great choice to test the Grado waters. I like the 80 with the stock S-Cush's, but using the L's sounds interesting.

On a related note, I'm currently looking for a pair of IEM's in the $80-100 range, mostly for Netflix/iPad use and as a travel/iPod set (lossless files). I've been checking out the Grado iGi's, but they get wildly varying reviews as to how good/bad they are... I am curious about them, though. I've narrowed it down to iGi vs Shure SE215 vs Etymotic MC5.

Any experience with the iGi's?


----------



## hulja

I went straight to 325is after much reading. They are getting better every day and I did not regret. They are a bit heavy to handle beacuse of the metal chambers and more of 8 conductor cable so I use them when I have dedicated listening time... I just dont see myself wanting to go down in line, only up! Well, not so soon anyway, I spent 300€ on them, it's the price in Europe...


----------



## alltex

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> That's generally why I recommend a SR60i or SR80i with L-Cush - it is just a safer choice I think.


 
   
  Just curious--what is your reasoning for putting the L-Cush on them? I've used the L-Cush, and I personally think that it kills the experience because it makes listening so uncomfortable! The L-Cush literally scrunches your ears directly up against the flat, tough caging of the drivers with no padding whatsoever.
   
  Does it provide a cleaner sound than the S-Cush does? Maybe it's just me, but I can't distinguish a difference between the two aside from the far superior level of comfort that the S-Cush offers. I've also used the S-Cush (on my SR60i of course) and they are SO much more pleasing against your ears than that awful plastic caging around the driver that you're exposed to when using the L-Cush.


----------



## kl237

Hey guys, 
   
  I recently did some testing of various headphones and found out I'm a Grado guy. I posted a small comparison under the 57 headphone flagships compared that was made by David. I'm a really big fan of the PS500 and haven't heard anything like it. Is there any other headphone out there that sounds like this? Any recommendations of where to buy in Toronto/GTA? Any great comparison tests or reviews you guys recommend I read up on? 
   
  Thanks!!!


----------



## leg-ranger

I recently went all in on a used pair of gs 1000s and although I like the overall tonal balance, the highs can be a little rough with certain genres. Any suggestions from the grado community? Amp recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## alltex

Quote: 





kl237 said:


> Is there any other headphone out there that sounds like this? Any recommendations of where to buy in Toronto/GTA? Any great comparison tests or reviews you guys recommend I read up on?


 
   
  I've never heard another can that sounds quite like the PS500s. They're unique in the sense that they provide an unbelievably neutral yet crisp and satisfying sound that very much lives up to the Grado name. As for where to buy them, you can find them on Amazon.com or on Grado's website (www.gradolabs.com) where they provide a list of dealers in your area. Check here to compare all aspects of the PS500 versus almost any other headphone you can think of, including other Grado headphones.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





kl237 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I recently did some testing of various headphones and found out I'm a Grado guy. I posted a small comparison under the 57 headphone flagships compared that was made by David. I'm a really big fan of the PS500 and haven't heard anything like it. Is there any other headphone out there that sounds like this? Any recommendations of where to buy in Toronto/GTA? Any great comparison tests or reviews you guys recommend I read up on?
> 
> Thanks!!!


 
  Go to Planet Of Sound on Queen St. E. in downtown T.O.
  That's where I go!


----------



## obobskivich

alltex said:


> Just curious--what is your reasoning for putting the L-Cush on them?
> *Does it provide a cleaner sound than the S-Cush does?*




Bingo. With the comfies the sound becomes somewhat muffled (you lose treble). 

Tyll actually compared this and measured it: 
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/GradoSR225i.pdf
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/GradoSR225iComfyPads.pdf

Notice the fairly substantial drop-off on the top-end. 

Personally I don't find the bowls uncomfortable at all (and I only say this because I feel the stereotype that Grado headphones are so horribly uncomfortable that nobody could ever manage to wear them is kind of overblown). That having been said, I think comfies are a fine compromise vs more drastic modifications that will more substantially change the sound (or cost a lot of money, or both).


----------



## Owenpri

Thinking of getting Grados, opinions on sr80i model?


----------



## parbaked

I never liked the sound or comfort of the comfies.
  Bowls fit me fine and are more comfortable on my head.
  If bowls are uncomfortable I'd recommend the TTVJ flats.
  If those are too pricey then the 414 pads.
  I use flats on my vintage Grado.


----------



## kl237

Quote: 





alltex said:


> I've never heard another can that sounds quite like the PS500s. They're unique in the sense that they provide an unbelievably neutral yet crisp and satisfying sound that very much lives up to the Grado name. As for where to buy them, you can find them on Amazon.com or on Grado's website (www.gradolabs.com) where they provide a list of dealers in your area. Check here to compare all aspects of the PS500 versus almost any other headphone you can think of, including other Grado headphones.


 
   
  Thanks, that's a great resource! 
   
   
  Quote: 





chris j said:


> Go to Planet Of Sound on Queen St. E. in downtown T.O.
> That's where I go!


 
   
  How are they on discounts? Maybe you can PM me with which salesperson to speak to?


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





alltex said:


> Just curious--what is your reasoning for putting the L-Cush on them? I've used the L-Cush, and I personally think that it kills the experience because it makes listening so uncomfortable! The L-Cush literally scrunches your ears directly up against the flat, tough caging of the drivers with no padding whatsoever.
> 
> Does it provide a cleaner sound than the S-Cush does? Maybe it's just me, but I can't distinguish a difference between the two aside from the far superior level of comfort that the S-Cush offers. I've also used the S-Cush (on my SR60i of course) and they are SO much more pleasing against your ears than that awful plastic caging around the driver that you're exposed to when using the L-Cush.


 
  The _key_ to comfort with L-Cush pads is bending the headband to relieve clamping force. I have a larger head, and so I bent my headband quite a bit so that the earpads rest very gently on my ears, and comfort is never an issue! But when I first started out with Grado, I had comfort-trouble with L-Cush until I bent the headband apart - rather aggressively so (for my large head).
   
  Sound quality increases significantly to my ears. Soundstage is far more defined and focused. Bass, likewise, gains definition. Overall more clarity to the sound. Honestly, the biggest factor in sound improvement from the lower models to the SR225i and SR325is is the difference in stock pads. Put some L-Cush on the lower models and they sound dangerously close to the higher models.


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





owenpri said:


> Thinking of getting Grados, opinions on sr80i model?


 
  I think it is an awesome set of headphones, especially if it is your first Grado.....you can then decide if you like the sound signature without breaking the bank...if you live in the U.S. a new pair will only set you back $99
   
  Many say that it is the best bang for the buck of any headphone.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





whirlwind said:


> I think it is an awesome set of headphones, especially if it is your first Grado.....you can then decide if you like the sound signature without breaking the bank...if you live in the U.S. a new pair will only set you back $99
> 
> *Many say that it is the best bang for the buck of any headphone.*


 
  I'd agree! Pick up L-Cush pads and be done until the RS1i!


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





kl237 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I recently did some testing of various headphones and found out I'm a Grado guy. I posted a small comparison under the 57 headphone flagships compared that was made by David. I'm a really big fan of the PS500 and haven't heard anything like it. Is there any other headphone out there that sounds like this? Any recommendations of where to buy in Toronto/GTA? Any great comparison tests or reviews you guys recommend I read up on?
> 
> Thanks!!!


 
  Did you also compare the PS500 to the PS1000?  If so how did they differ?


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





owenpri said:


> Thinking of getting Grados, opinions on sr80i model?


 
  Definitely can't go wrong with a pair of SR80i's. I used to own them, now I own the 325is, but I''m going to purchase another pair of 80's to listen to when I'm on the computer, and leave my 325's with the home audio.
  They are really great headphones, especiallly for 99$U.S.


----------



## myears

Quote:


owenpri said:


> Thinking of getting Grados, opinions on sr80i model?


 
   
   
  Quote:


whirlwind said:


> I think it is an awesome set of headphones, especially if it is your first Grado.....you can then decide if you like the sound signature without breaking the bank...if you live in the U.S. a new pair will only set you back $99
> 
> Many say that it is the best bang for the buck of any headphone.


 
   
  They are good, I got the sr80i and one year later I was buying the sr325.
   
  You can also get an L-cush for $20 and you will have two headphones in one. The L-cush will improve soundstage, make the sound more detailed and a little brighter (imho).


----------



## TubeStack

alltex said:


> Just curious--what is your reasoning for putting the L-Cush on them? I've used the L-Cush, and I personally think that it kills the experience because it makes listening so uncomfortable! The L-Cush literally scrunches your ears directly up against the flat, tough caging of the drivers with no padding whatsoever.
> 
> Does it provide a cleaner sound than the S-Cush does? Maybe it's just me, but I can't distinguish a difference between the two aside from the far superior level of comfort that the S-Cush offers. I've also used the S-Cush (on my SR60i of course) and they are SO much more pleasing against your ears than that awful plastic caging around the driver that you're exposed to when using the L-Cush.




This seems exaggerated. Different ears and heads, I guess, but I don't find the L's uncomfortable at all with my 325’s. My ears aren't scrunched on the "awful plastic caging" in any way.


----------



## joseph69

I would have to think that anyone complaining about their ears touching the speaker grills would have to definitely have the headphones way too tight!!!


----------



## Owenpri

sr60i VS sr80i?


----------



## madbull

Grado maniacs, I'm taking a break from stats and going back to dynamics for a while.
   
  Currently I'm enjoying this setup: Violectric V800 + Phonitor + HP1.
   
  There's no words to describe how good it sounds, I don't miss them stats at all. In fact I could live with this setup happily ever after .
   
  In fact it's so good I'm thinking of getting me another HP1000. What an amazing can!


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





owenpri said:


> sr60i VS sr80i?


 
  Both are a great choice, depends on what you want to spend...$79  vs  $99
   
  My buddy has the SR 60i and he bought some L cushions for them, so he now has original cushions and L cushions and has less than $100 in them.
   
  He has used them for about 18 months now, without any mention of upgrading...so I believe he is pretty content.
   
  I think the SR80i has a tad more bass, but it really depends on how each individual hears them to be honest.....more expensive is not always better.


----------



## Owenpri

True. I'll need to test them out myself to see which one sounds better in my opinion. I was just looking for a great open pair of headphones, and I heard Grados are about as open as they get.


----------



## myears

I don't quite understand why Grado sells the sr80 with flat cushions instead of L cushions, the only reason might be them sounding non-aggressive for first time listeners.


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





myears said:


> I don't quite understand why Grado sells the sr80 with flat cushions instead of L cushions, the only reason might be them sounding non-aggressive for first time listeners.Well


 
   
  Well, I believe that it helps keep the cost down also, which is a pretty good idea.
   
  I mean to get a good quality set of phones that sound as good as they do for so little is a great thing, as you can easily pay more for phones that don't sound as good, imho.


----------



## myears

I mean comfie not flat.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





myears said:


> I mean comfie not flat.


 
  The 80's used to come with the (L) cushion, but not anymore, like *whirlwind *said, it's probably the cost.
  (S) cushions are 10$U.S and the (L) cushions are 20$U.S


----------



## alltex

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> The _key_ to comfort with L-Cush pads is bending the headband to relieve clamping force. I have a larger head, and so I bent my headband quite a bit so that the earpads rest very gently on my ears, and comfort is never an issue! But when I first started out with Grado, I had comfort-trouble with L-Cush until I bent the headband apart - rather aggressively so (for my large head).
> 
> Sound quality increases significantly to my ears. Soundstage is far more defined and focused. Bass, likewise, gains definition. Overall more clarity to the sound. Honestly, the biggest factor in sound improvement from the lower models to the SR225i and SR325is is the difference in stock pads. Put some L-Cush on the lower models and they sound dangerously close to the higher models.


 
  Thanks for your explanation--I see the logic in that. With my SR60i, I used the same method, and it seemed to relax them a bit. Is there a specific method that you used to loosen them up, or will just stretching them out work fine? Should I stretch them out at regular intervals (e.g. every time I put them on), or maybe have something hold them open for a few days?


----------



## cel4145

joseph69 said:


> I would have to think that anyone complaining about their ears touching the speaker grills would have to definitely have the headphones way too tight!!!




I was thinking the same thing. I have a XXL hat size. Didn't have to bend the headband or anything like that with the SR225i. They work fine. Although the L-Cush pads were more comfortable after washing with soap and water and wearing a little. Softened 'em up.


----------



## drake1612

I've just bought an old 325 last week. It sounds fantastic, I can't believe that I bought it with just 150$! 
  I just use that can with onbo card, but I still prefer the way they sound than Colorfly C4 + HD650. Am I crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ?
   
  Now I have a small problem: I can't identify when that can was produced and which drivers were used. Anyone know how to identify that? I only know it's 1st gen sr325, because it has black and straight cups. 
   
  Btw, pls help me compare 325 and 325is, they're diffirent in what?

 Sorry for my bad English


----------



## Biscuitz

To Owenpri - The SR60i and SR80i are very similar. The SR80i is slightly more aggressive sounding - a tad more bass presence and more up-front highs. I think the SR60i is the safer choice, the SR80i is the more exciting choice. But give both a listen if you get a chance - and grab some L-Cush pads!
   
  Quote: 





alltex said:


> Thanks for your explanation--I see the logic in that. With my SR60i, I used the same method, and it seemed to relax them a bit. Is there a specific method that you used to loosen them up, or will just stretching them out work fine? Should I stretch them out at regular intervals (e.g. every time I put them on), or maybe have something hold them open for a few days?


 
  I was rather aggressive in bending my headband. I had trouble with comfort, and so I bent it to the point where the earpads literally rested like feathers on my ears. Every couple days or so, I'll bend the headband again, as it slowly seems to resume its original curvature. But realistically, just bend it whenever it starts being uncomfortable again.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





drake1612 said:


> Btw, pls help me compare 325 and 325is, they're diffirent in what?


 
  Nice score!
  The black 325 was the Grado Labs flagship before the RS-1.
  Some even have HP-1000 drivers. Some have the pink transitional drivers.
  They were only made for a short time before switching to the silver colored cups.
  To me they sound more refined and natural than the 325is - like an improved MS2.
  It is a very fine headphone, one of my favorites.
   
  If you post a picture of your drivers we can help identify your new cans.


----------



## pallentx

Quote: 





chris j said:


> Personally, I don't find the highs harsh in the 325i, just too prominant.
> You bought the headphones for you, if you like them, perfect!


 
  Yes, I like them. The 325s seem to really respond differently to different sources/amps and such. I don't deny that some people find the highs harsh or overdone, but I would hate for someone to not give them a try because of reading such reviews. There are plenty of us out there that love the detail of the 325s. I would definitely recommend an audition or at least a good return policy. It seems like people either think the 325s are the best thing ever, or they cant listen to them.
   
  Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> It's tricky describing the SR325is as V-shaped, because you guys are right - they really aren't that V-shaped. But when I directly compared the SR325is to the rest of the lineup, it was the _most_ V-shaped, relative to the Grado lineup. I didn't mean to mislead.


 
   Gotcha! That makes sense.


----------



## drake1612

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Nice score!
> The black 325 was the Grado Labs flagship before the RS-1.
> Some even have HP-1000 drivers. Some have the pink transitional drivers.
> They were only made for a short time before switching to the silver colored cups.
> ...


 
  Thank you, you helped me very much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Here are some pics of my can. So sorry, my phone's camera is really bad
   
   
  http://imageshack.us/a/img442/295/dsc0231vn.jpg
  http://imageshack.us/a/img545/2522/dsc0232we.jpg
  http://imageshack.us/a/img560/9862/dsc0233tu.jpg
   
  One more question, you say that "they" were only made for a short time. Do you know how long of that time? 2 or 3 years or more?

 I'm really interested in age of that headphone, because it can be the first time I own a headphone has same age with me


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





drake1612 said:


> Thank you, you helped me very much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Drake,
  Grado history is not a science. Hard to confirm facts....
  To my knowledge the black 325 was produced for less than one year in 1993.
   
  Your pics raise some questions:
  1. Are you sure the outer cups are metal? The 325 has black anodized aluminum outer cups.
  2. The cups look small to me. The 325 cups should be noticeably longer, same as todays RS2. (325 on right). Your pics look like the smaller plastic cups. You can see how much of the cup sticks out from the gimbals.
   

   
  3. All the black 325 I have seen have black grills, not silver. Yours looked silver in the pics.
  4. The black 325 came with a skinny leather headband. Your pic looks like the vinyl one.
  5. You have regular drivers, not HP-1000 or pink transitional. 
   
  The key is the metal cups. To be a 325 the cups must be metal and 1" deep (just the outer metal cup). The entire headset is 1 3/8" including the inner plastic housing. The plastic cups are half the size at 1/2" only.
   
  Judging by the pics - smaller plastic cups, silver screens, newer drivers and a vinyl headband - they look like original model 225.


----------



## obobskivich

Certainly an odd frankenphone in those pictures - they do look more like the SR-225 than the black aluminum SR-325. Almost makes me wonder if someone unscrupulous just found a pair of 325 buttons and put them on a 225 or similar, to mark the price up. h34r:



Got a picture of the rest of the wire and plug?


----------



## parbaked

Grado will send you free buttons if you ask. Not sure that's a good thing!
  Fortunately the worse one can do is rebrand SR-60 as an SR-125. There would be no way I can think of to tell the difference.
  The higher models all have distinctive features beyond buttons to identify e.g. metal screens, metal cups or cups size and gimbals with the buttoned RS series.


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Grado will send you free buttons if you ask. Not sure that's a good thing!
> Fortunately the worse one can do is rebrand SR-60 as an SR-125. There would be no way I can think of to tell the difference.
> The higher models all have distinctive features beyond buttons to identify e.g. metal screens, metal cups or cups size and gimbals with the buttoned RS series.


 
  Probably that's why the buttonless Alessandros only come in a lineup of 3. (plastic, metal, wood)


----------



## obobskivich

parbaked said:


> Grado will send you free buttons if you ask. Not sure that's a good thing!
> Fortunately the worse one can do is rebrand SR-60 as an SR-125. There would be no way I can think of to tell the difference.
> The higher models all have distinctive features beyond buttons to identify e.g. metal screens, metal cups or cups size and gimbals with the buttoned RS series.




That's why I want to see the plug - if it's an SR-225 or 325 (assuming it hasn't been recabled), it should have a 1/4" termination with no adapter. Of course there's also the nightmare potential that someone franken-chopped drivers from one, housing from another, and threw 325 buttons on there to run the price up...h34r:

Didn't know they'd send out free buttons though - kind of imagining the random modding potential there ("and suddenly, all of obob's headphones became RS-1s!")....


----------



## parbaked

I have a pair of gold 325 buttons they sent me by mistake.
  You can turn your RS1 into Goldies - VERY RARE, but might make the highs too forward!


----------



## obobskivich

parbaked said:


> I have a pair of gold 325 buttons they sent me by mistake.
> You can turn your RS1 into Goldies - VERY RARE, but might make the highs too forward!




lol!


----------



## drake1612

oh god, so I was really tricked  ?

 Here is the pic of plug
  http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/7130/dsc0235ey.jpg


----------



## joseph69

So what size plug is it terminated in?
  Are the cups aluminum?


----------



## drake1612

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> So what size plug is it terminated in?
> Are the cups aluminum?


 
  Size plug is 1/4"
   
  All the cups are plastic


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





drake1612 said:


> oh god, so I was really tricked  ?
> 
> Here is the pic of plug
> http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/7130/dsc0235ey.jpg


 
  it's odd that the earcups are so flat.

 add on: and plastic cup? that's odd...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 sounds fishy


----------



## joseph69

Sounds like it may be a 225. If you purchased it from eBay you should be protected, because it's a false description. .


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





drake1612 said:


> Size plug is 1/4"
> 
> All the cups are plastic


 
  Sounds like the original 225. Lower models would not have the metal screens.
  Still a very good and much loved headphone!
  Because of their super-light weight these offer the best combination of sound and comfort.
  If you want you can remove the buttons, which may improve the sound (more air flow, which is why they use the metal screens instead of plastic) and remove the annoyance of seeing the wrong button.


----------



## joseph69

If you like the way they sound, and are not upset with the price you paid, I agree with the above post, remove the buttons and just keep them. Who knows the seller might not have been the original owner and didn't even know themselves!


----------



## drake1612

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Sounds like it may be a 225. If you purchased it from eBay you should be protected, because it's a false description. .


 
   
  Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Sounds like the original 225. Lower models would not have the metal screens.
> Still a very good and much loved headphone!
> Because of their super-light weight these offer the best combination of sound and comfort.
> If you want you can remove the buttons, which may improve the sound (more air flow, which is why they use the metal screens instead of plastic) and remove the annoyance of seeing the wrong button.


 
   
  Yeah, it's a very good headphone, I like the way it sound very much, just a little bit sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  In my country, I'm the 3rd owner of that set. The 1st took it from a headfi-er. Both of them is very experieced in headphones, the 2nd is also an audio engineer. I know them and their levels, if they can't realize that can is 225, no way I can realize that if I don't take pictures to this topic.
   
  Thank you very much for helping. From bottom of my heart. I like knowing the real than being tricked and happy with "fake 325"


----------



## joseph69

Enjoy them then, good luck with them.


----------



## parbaked

ENJOY!


----------



## jaywillin

my first set of grado's(60i) should be here today,
  really looking forward to hearing them !!


----------



## markm1

I enjoy my 225i's very much. They're my first set of cans. Still, I'd be pretty pissed off, if I payed for a 325!


----------



## TubeStack

Just bought some iGi's and I'm very impressed, so far. They really do capture the Grado sound in an IEM, which is remarkable. They are more spacious sounding than other IEM's I've owned (Shure E4, Westone UM2). I'm more of a full-size-cans listener these days, but I got these for travel and times at home when I need more sound isolation, mainly for watching Netflix on my iPad. Really enjoying them for that, as well as with ALAC files on my iPod Classic. Amazing value for the price, IMO. I'd say they're about the equivalent of SR60’s or 80’s in an IEM.

(Now I'm seeing some GR8's and an iRiver AK100 in my distant future... lol.)


----------



## wormsdriver

depends who he got it from. It might be 325 drivers transplanted in there, but then again, if the seller didn't mention this very important detail, well then......


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> depends who he got it from. It might be 325 drivers transplanted in there, but then again, if the seller didn't mention this very important detail, well then......


 
  325 drivers transplanted in a black plastic body does not make a black 325.
  Best if the buttons are the only thing changed on those cans...


----------



## jaywillin

been listening to the 60i's for a little less than an hour,
  so not broken in at all,
  they sound WAY better than my sennheiser hd 202's.
  i also tried the beyerdynamic dtx910, i returned them the next day,
  i knew right off i didn't like their sound.
  the 60's are much closer to the sound i'm looking for,
  maybe would like a little warmer presentation.
  i'll see how they burn in .


----------



## parbaked

Got an LOD so I can take my HP-2 transportable.
  Sounds good...


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> been listening to the 60i's for a little less than an hour,
> so not broken in at all,
> they sound WAY better than my sennheiser hd 202's.
> i also tried the beyerdynamic dtx910, i returned them the next day,
> ...


 
  Nice! If you want warmer, perhaps the Alessandro lineup is more to your liking. The MS1i I got a chance to compare with was like a slightly darker SR60i - warmer bass, slightly less forward highs, and a soundstage that actually was quite a bit more spacious.


----------



## jaywillin

yesterday i'd just learned about the allesandro , from here, and i then checked them out on his website,
  might be a possiblity !! thanks


----------



## obobskivich

markm1 said:


> I enjoy my 225i's very much. They're my first set of cans. Still, I'd be pretty pissed off, if I payed for a 325!




I think he said he only paid $150 for them - so that's honestly pretty fair even if they're "just" 225s. 



parbaked said:


> 325 drivers transplanted in a black plastic body does not make a black 325.
> Best if the buttons are the only thing changed on those cans...




+1.


----------



## myears

I would prefer to get a brand new sr80i with L-cush than paying 150 US$ for something else,  just saying, although I've never heard the sr225.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





myears said:


> I would prefer to get a brand new sr80i with L-cush than paying 150 US$ for something else,  just saying, although I've never heard the sr225.


 
   
  You certainly can't go wrong with the SR80i, they're ridiculously good for the money. I'm use mine with the comfies, because when i'm at the computer, i wear my glasses and the comfies are, well, more comfortable. I'm listening to them as i write this, off my old Pioneer reel to reel tape and Marantz reciever, and they sound great.


----------



## wormsdriver

i just received my new(used) Rs1's
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  First impressions:
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!










  First ten seconds is more than enough time to get the message across


----------



## jaywillin

i've decided i'd definitely  like to move up from the sr60i's, as i said before, i'm looking for maybe a little more warmth.
  the allesandro ms1's were suggested, and i'm really interested in them, but what about the sr80i's ??
  they are both the same price, how do the two compare to each other ?? anyone have experience with these two ??
  thanks !


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> i've decided i'd definitely  like to move up from the sr60i's, as i said before, i'm looking for maybe a little more warmth.
> the allesandro ms1's were suggested, and i'm really interested in them, but what about the sr80i's ??
> they are both the same price, how do the two compare to each other ?? anyone have experience with these two ??
> thanks !


 
  The SR80i sounds very similar to the SR60i with just slightly more bass presence and slightly more aggressive highs. It's not a difference that makes them sound more warm, rather just more aggressive and dynamic.
   
  The MS1i has even more bass presence than the SR80i, but with a bit darker mids and highs than both SR60i / SR80i.
   
  Without going to the RS1i or PS500, your best bet is probably the MS1i or a different brand of headphones altogether, if you want warmth.


----------



## jaywillin

thanks,
  the only other headphone i've really had is the sennheiser hd 203's, which are ok.
  then i heard the grado's and really like their overall presentation much, much  better.
  I'd been reading about them since 94, 95, in hi fi mags like stereophile and the like.
  thats when i a had "high end"(to me) two channel system, but never cared for headphone listening.
  well, times have changed, the big system is gone, just a computer, a audioengine d1, and a2's,
  and i've discovered how  good headphones, and headphone listening can sound for less money.
  i've got a feeling this is just the beginning


----------



## kl237

Hey guys,
   
  Just bought my first pair of headphones, and decided on the PS500s after testing lots of cans that were in the $500-1500 range. I felt these ones were the best for me. I have one question, would the Fiio E7K or the E17 be suitable to use as an amp for these headphones? Any other portable amps that would be better than those for sound? 
   
  Thanks!!! Looking forward to your responses.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





kl237 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just bought my first pair of headphones, and decided on the PS500s after testing lots of cans that were in the $500-1500 range. I felt these ones were the best for me. I have one question, would the Fiio E7K or the E17 be suitable to use as an amp for these headphones? Any other portable amps that would be better than those for sound?
> 
> Thanks!!! Looking forward to your responses.


 
  JDS Cmoy is a good start. John will even optimize it for low impedance like Grados or IEMs, if you ask.
  http://www.jdslabs.com/
  Congratulations on your PS500 and sorry for your wallet.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





kl237 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just bought my first pair of headphones, and decided on the PS500s after testing lots of cans that were in the $500-1500 range. I felt these ones were the best for me. I have one question, would the Fiio E7K or the E17 be suitable to use as an amp for these headphones? Any other portable amps that would be better than those for sound?
> 
> Thanks!!! Looking forward to your responses.


 
   
   
  Wow, that's one hell of a nice pair of headphones for your first ones! Congrats! To date, the PS500s are my favorite phones. 
   
  PS. Don't be afraid to just drive them right from your player/source. My 500s plugged into my Kindle Fire is one of the most enjoyable listening/movie watching experiences I've come across. They're very easy to drive.


----------



## kl237

Quote: 





focker said:


> Wow, that's one hell of a nice pair of headphones for your first ones! Congrats! To date, the PS500s are my favorite phones.
> 
> PS. Don't be afraid to just drive them right from your player/source. My 500s plugged into my Kindle Fire is one of the most enjoyable listening/movie watching experiences I've come across. They're very easy to drive.


 
   
   
  Thanks! That's just how I buy things, I like to get the best from the beginning to avoid losing money by upgrading later. It serves me well. I spent hours auditioning headphones. I compared them to the Sennheiser HD700 and Hifiman HE500. I felt these were better, however the HD700s were great as well, I wasn't the biggest fan of the sound the HE500s made, but they were very good too. (I see you have the GS1000 as one of the pairs you own, is it just me, or does the PS500 sound significantly better? I wasn't a big fan of those).
   
  Yes, they sound great unamped, but what portable amp could help increase the listening volumes, and make them sound better. Is the Fiio E7k and E17 a big upgrade? What am I looking for? I've searched threads and theres too many opinions that it doesn't provide me with a clear answer.
   
  Can someone help me out? lol


----------



## kl237

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> JDS Cmoy is a good start. John will even optimize it for low impedance like Grados or IEMs, if you ask.
> http://www.jdslabs.com/
> Congratulations on your PS500 and sorry for your wallet.


 
   
   
  Compared to the Fiio portables is this going to sound better? I'm a newbie, so what aspect of the sound am I trying to improve on with the PS500? I like the high quality build of the Fiio products, but the quality of the sound is what matters most to me.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





kl237 said:


> Thanks! That's just how I buy things, I like to get the best from the beginning to avoid losing money by upgrading later. It serves me well. I spent hours auditioning headphones. I compared them to the Sennheiser HD700 and Hifiman HE500. I felt these were better, however the HD700s were great as well, I wasn't a big fan of the sound the HE500s made, but they were very good too. (I see you have the GS1000 as one of the pairs you own, is it just me, or does the PS500 sound significantly better? I wasn't a good fan of those).
> 
> Yes, they sound great unamped, but what portable amp could help increase the listening volumes, and make them sound better. Is the Fiio E7k and E17 a big upgrade? What am I looking for? I've searched threads and theres too many opinions that it doesn't provide me with a clear answer.
> 
> Can someone help me out? lol


 
   
  The GS1ks are weird. Unlike the other Grados, these seem to really need a nice amp in order to sound their best. I agree about the PS500s...I prefer them over both the T1s and the GS1ks. And I really like the T1s and GS1ks lol.


----------



## kl237

Quote: 





focker said:


> The GS1ks are weird. Unlike the other Grados, these seem to really need a nice amp in order to sound their best. I agree about the PS500s...I prefer them over both the T1s and the GS1ks. And I really like the T1s and GS1ks lol.


 
   
  I found the PS1000 and GS1000 were lacking for me a bit. 
   
  I was blown away by the PS500s on the other hand. I got a nice discount when I ordered them so it was a no brainer for me. There's so much hype on these forums surrounding the HE500/HE400, I'm surprised the PS500s don't get the same level of attention. I think the previous headphones they made polarized people's opinions of Grado that lots of people haven't bothered even checking them out. I think music sounds more "fun" on these than anything I've ever listened to.


----------



## Biscuitz

Do any of you who own the PS500 listen to them with G-Cush pads?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





kl237 said:


> I found the PS1000 and GS1000 were lacking for me a bit.
> 
> I was blown away by the PS500s on the other hand. I got a nice discount when I ordered them so it was a no brainer for me. There's so much hype on these forums surrounding the HE500/HE400, I'm surprised the PS500s don't get the same level of attention. I think the previous headphones they made polarized people's opinions of Grado that lots of people haven't bothered even checking them out. I think music sounds more "fun" on these than anything I've ever listened to.


 
  Totally agree...I will say, though, that I love how when I come on here each day, it seems like there's almost always at least a post or two from someone saying how they bought their first Grados and are loving them. Certainly no headphone is for everyone, but just as with my own experience, seems like many people are pleasantly surprised by how much they enjoy these things once they give them a chance. I enjoy having a small collection of phones for variety, but I would be lost w/out my Grados.


----------



## kl237

Quote: 





focker said:


> Totally agree...I will say, though, that I love how when I come on here each day, it seems like there's almost always at least a post or two from someone saying how they bought their first Grados and are loving them. Certainly no headphone is for everyone, but just as with my own experience, seems like many people are pleasantly surprised by how much they enjoy these things once they give them a chance. I enjoy having a small collection of phones for variety, but I would be lost w/out my Grados.


 
   
  That's true. I hear that a lot about the 60s and 80s. I've never tried them. I tested the 325iS, RS2, RS1, PS1000, PS500, GS1000 for a long while.


----------



## scootsit

kl237 said:


> parbaked said:
> 
> 
> > JDS Cmoy is a good start. John will even optimize it for low impedance like Grados or IEMs, if you ask.
> ...




No, the circuit of the Fiio products is simply better than a Cmoy. Even an e5 is imperically better than a Cmoy. An O2 is better than the Fiio line, but not necessarily audibly so. Fiio is cheap, so ironically, they get a bad rap, but their products and designs are superior.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> Do any of you who own the PS500 listen to them with G-Cush pads?


 
  Can't do on-the-ear cushions so it's G-Cush for me.  Here's the weird part, after ten months(!) of comparing, I chose the 325is over the 500, G-Cush'd both.
   
  Mileage always varies.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> Can't do on-the-ear cushions so it's G-Cush for me.  Here's the weird part, after ten months(!) of comparing, I chose the 325is over the 500, G-Cush'd both.
> 
> Mileage always varies.


 
   
  Yeah, I've compared P500 to RS-2i.
  I preferred the RS-2i.
  Now all I need is $550 plus taxes!


----------



## joseph69

Is anybody here having trouble with their computer on this site today (like freezing screens)? Or is it just me? Thanks.


----------



## markm1

No problems on my end after 1 pm.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> Can't do on-the-ear cushions so it's G-Cush for me.  Here's the weird part, after ten months(!) of comparing, I chose the 325is over the 500, G-Cush'd both.
> 
> Mileage always varies.


 
  I'm just super curious to hear the PS500 with G-Cush. What I didn't like about the PS500 was the bass. From my experience, the G-Cush on the Prestige Series tames the bass and brings forward the highs a bit. So in my mind, it might fix a lot of what I didn't like about the PS500, so I've been curious.


----------



## myears

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'm used to the aggressiveness of the sr325is so when I listen to the sr80is with comfies it sounds condensed and kind of dull, I would advice people to get the sr80is and the L-cush because I do think there is a sonic difference worth trying.
   
  It's always relative (we say it over and over again), it might be true to me listening to the sr80is straight from the computer's headphone jack but might not be true for you with a higher end set up. We're building a knowledge base here so people have more information to drive them to better choices.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Welp, it didn't fix it for me.


----------



## Awgd8

Sadly, I just sold my favorite Grado which is the PS500s.   I need money for my other hobby.
  I got some left over  dough and won a bid on a mint Alessandro Ms2i that was recently purchased by the original owner a month ago.  
   
  I had a 325is that I used for a week before I exchanged it to PS500s.  I  never tried the MS2i before, but It might be the one I am looking for....


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Sadly, I just sold my favorite Grado which is the PS500s.   I need money for my other hobby.
> I got some left over  dough and won a bid on a mint Alessandro Ms2i that was recently purchased by the original owner a month ago.
> 
> I had a 325is that I used for a week before I exchanged it to PS500s.  I  never tried the MS2i before, but It might be the one I am looking for....


 
  Looking forward to you impressions.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





streetdragon said:


> Looking forward to you impressions.


 
  As am I! The MS2i is one of the few in-production Grados I've yet to hear.


----------



## Awgd8

I will have the MS2i by nextweek. I still remember the 325is sound signature.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> I will have the MS2i by nextweek. I still remember the 325is sound signature.


 
  The MS2i is a beautifully warm, full bodied, well balanced, rich sounding headphone with more mid bass than the 325is. So IMO forget about the sound you heard from the 325is, because they don't sound the same, and if you were not happy with the 325is, and your sad about parting with your PS500, I believe you just may love the MS2i.  
  Congratulations! They are awesome headphones!
  Good luck!


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> The MS2i is a beautifully warm, full bodied, well balanced, rich sounding headphone with more mid bass than the 325is. So IMO forget about the sound you heard from the 325is, because they don't sound the same, and if you were not happy with the 325is, and your sad about parting with your PS500, I believe you just may love the MS2i.
> Congratulations! They are awesome headphones!
> Good luck!


 
  +1  I have older MS2 and they are pretty much my go-to cans...


----------



## leg-ranger

I love my gs 1000s. I've got them paired with a Hifiman EF5 and the sound is superb.


----------



## HPiper

Just got a note from ebay, my SR125i's have shipped, be here around tuesday. It will be SO good to have some Grado's again, been missing that sound for too long now.


----------



## Focker

congrats, HP!


----------



## obobskivich

focker said:


> congrats, HP!




+1.


----------



## apollo11

I'm new to this head fi thing. And very much stuck with it right now. I love my SR80, and Im using it for 5 months now. Paired it with my fiio e7.But I want to upgrade to either RS1i or PS500. Which one would you think might give me more buck for the money? Of course, the musicality and sound quality should not suffer.


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





apollo11 said:


> I'm new to this head fi thing. And very much stuck with it right now. I love my SR80, and Im using it for 5 months now. Paired it with my fiio e7.But I want to upgrade to either RS1i or PS500. Which one would you think might give me more buck for the money? Of course, the musicality and sound quality should not suffer.


 
  It heavily depends on your preferences for this one, when you get to high tier gear value for money becomes less apparent and taste becomes very important.
 What do you think of the SR80? Is it perfect for you? or do you have feelings that you want to change something about the sound in it?


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





apollo11 said:


> I'm new to this head fi thing. And very much stuck with it right now. I love my SR80, and Im using it for 5 months now. Paired it with my fiio e7.But I want to upgrade to either RS1i or PS500. Which one would you think might give me more buck for the money? Of course, the musicality and sound quality should not suffer.


 
  I've never listened to either of the Grados you are interested in, but I owned the 
  sr80i and it is an amazing headphone IMO. After owning the 80i I also wanted a little more of that sound signature, so I wound up with the SR325is, which IMO is an 80i on steroids. The 325is keeps the same sound signature of the 80i, but better balanced, more bass, and beautiful mids, and crystal clear highs, and was 295$U.S., you can't go wrong, especially if you like all of the above about the80i, the 325 is more of that plus. Like I said, I've never heard the PS500/RS1i, but from what I've read people say they do sound different than the SR models, but also amazing. Like the post above says, "it heavily depends on your preferences". In between owning these two models I owned the Alessandro MS2i, which was a mistake for me because it did not IMO have that SR model sound signature, although it is also an amazing headphone, but where too mellow for my taste, and didn't have the aggression that I loved about the 80i. But mind you, if I wanted a mellower sound signature, I never would have parted with the MS2i, but the 325is was much more aggressive, which is what I liked after owning the 80i, and like I said the 325is is like an 80i on steroids, so that was my preference. So if you have the opportunity, listen for yourself. BTW, the 325is just gets better and better with time, to me, they are truly awesome, give them time to draw a conclusion, because they do need to open up.
  Good luck!


----------



## apollo11

thanks for your reply. i've been listening to rock, jazz, blues and alternative music and i thought a good bass headphone with great soundstage and excellent treble and mids might give me more pleasing to the ear and a lot of excitement while hearing them for many hours. Though i had audition the rs1 once, maybe the newly produced ps500 can rival it many ways though i haven't heard it but read only on papers? I used my 80 with my iPad so its my on the go cans. I want a new one that can be used only at home and of course might give me more time sitting and just listening & enjoying more music.


----------



## Awgd8

Off all Grado phones , the jack of all trades would be the PS500. It is not tiring to listen to and handles many genre of music. The PS1000 is the best but money wise, is it worth the price? 

SR325is is the best for acoustic, but is tiring if you switch from one genre of music to another. Same thing with RS1i.

RS2i seems very well balance for my taste. Not as tiring as the RS1i. I originally was looking for a sound signature between Sr325is and PS500s and I thought it was the RS1i, but it wasn't. I found the RS2i better, but the woody is veriy delicate for my taste. I hate it being scratched....

Sold my PS5000s-My only quality headphone . I had $250 left for this hobby and was about to pull th trigger on the Vmoda M100 for $50 more, but i cannot keep myself from looking back to Grado. Thinking Bout the SR225, but I need a better soundstage and a bit more bass impact. Went online and found out the Alessandro MS2i dull grey finish like the PS5000s. I heard this is the newer batch. Seller bought it end of Jan2013 for $299. Decided to sell it due to tenitis? I got it for $220 mint. It is a blind buy for me. I am okay if it is tamer than my sold 325is but i heard it has a better soundsatge than intimate presentation by the 325is. For the price i am hoping it is better than the 225 or even the 325is. The only way to find out is to hear it live! It will be here tomorrow.

If i do not like it. I will sell it here same price when I bought it. Email receipt from owner included.


----------



## joseph69

The MS2i is an awesome headphone, and is much more relaxed than the 325is.


----------



## HPiper

I hate to say it but I have the bug bad. Already thinking about my next headphone before I get this one. I want to get a fairly major upgrade this time around, not sure if it will be Grado or not, I really like the Sennheisers too, but... From the reading I have done it would seem that the next logical step up in the Grado line would be some RS1i's or possibly the 2i. I have heard some people say there isn't really that much difference between em..save your money and get the 2i, while others seem to think there is no better headphone at any price than the RS1i. Looking to get some opinions preferably from people who have either owned both or at least had some serious listening time with both. Other option might be some 325i's but it seems almost everybody (almost) thinks either of the RS series phones are at least somewhat better.


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> The MS2i is an awesome headphone, and is much more relaxed than the 325is.


 
  I just can't wait for mine!  Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> I hate to say it but I have the bug bad. Already thinking about my next headphone before I get this one. I want to get a fairly major upgrade this time around, not sure if it will be Grado or not, I really like the Sennheisers too, but... From the reading I have done it would seem that the next logical step up in the Grado line would be some RS1i's or possibly the 2i. I have heard some people say there isn't really that much difference between em..save your money and get the 2i, while others seem to think there is no better headphone at any price than the RS1i. Looking to get some opinions preferably from people who have either owned both or at least had some serious listening time with both. Other option might be some 325i's but it seems almost everybody (almost) thinks either of the RS series phones are at least somewhat better.


 
  I had an RS325is for a week and the details of sound it produce is excellent!  I love the sound of the guitar chords being strum...  After a week of burn in, the mids and high had gotten better and better.  The sound signature  tamed a bit.  It was just not an all around performer for me due to a very intimate soundstage.  I returned it and got an RS1i.
   
  The Rs1i did not last a day.  I returned it the following day due to pain in my right ear.  It was just too peircing after using it for 30 minutes.  Female vocals does not seem to have that real female sound.  The 325is sounds better.   The RS1i is not as intimate as the 325is, but there is this frequency that my ear cannot handle after hearing it for 30 minutes, though it has a better bass than the 325is, it wasn't for me.
   
  I drove  back to Illinois and exchanged it to PS500.  The PS500s is smooth as a silk worm in a tube... =).   That is right , it is tube like sound.  I just wish soundstage is just a bit closer.  Bass is great!  I would just like to crank the mids and high just a tad bit to balance with the bass and it could have been the Perfect phone!  If I have to start from scratch with enough money to spare for one more, I would just go straight to the RS2i.
   
  But wait, I have to hear the MS2i first and this will conclude my Grado journey...
   
  FYI, I am not a headfi expert, but I had a chance to hear all Grado headphone models except the Alessandro...  The phone that struck me are ( left a dent in my sound memory) are the 325is, RS2i and Ps500/1000s.   325is for (vocals, guitars, violin etc.). RS2i  - Blend of 325 and PS500 and not tiring to listen too.  I love it for Cont. Jazz .  PS500s for modern blend of genre such as R&B ,  Bieber (hahaha!) etc...


----------



## obobskivich

awgd8 said:


> I had an RS325is for a week and the details of sound it produce is excellent!  I love the sound of the guitar chords being strum...  After a week of burn in, the mids and high had gotten better and better.  The sound signature  tamed a bit.  It was just not an all around performer for me due to a very intimate soundstage.  I returned it and got an RS1i.
> 
> The Rs1i did not last a day.  I returned it the following day due to pain in my right ear.  It was just too peircing after using it for 30 minutes.  Female vocals does not seem to have that real female sound.  The 325is sounds better.   The RS1i is not as intimate as the 325is, but there is this frequency that my ear cannot handle after hearing it for 30 minutes, though it has a better bass than the 325is, it wasn't for me.
> 
> ...




Wow - I'm almost wondering if you didn't get a botched RS-1.  I'm not gonna lie - they're bright, forward, and can be aggressive; but "piercing" and "unnatural" do not sound right...h34r: (It's more the "unnatural" comment that has me curious - IME the RS-1 are one of the most tonally natural headphones I've heard). Yes, there's always the chance they just aren't for you, and I'm not trying to diminish what you're saying (because even if they were defective, that's worth knowing about too - QC should be better at $700!). 

Personally (and I haven't heard RS-2 or PS-500), I'd take the RS-1 as a step-up from the Prestige series headphones, both for the extra smoothness they offer, and the improved soundstaging. The SR-225/325 are fine headphones as well; I preference the 225 (the 325 is brighter and heavier), but both are a fine step up from the SR-80 as well. As far as "is it worth $200-$300-$500-$700?" - that's more to the individual to decide; personally I like the RS-1 better than the SR series, but I'm not sure I'd go as far as saying 3.5x better. That said, the 225 aren't going to be the same experience - so basically it's half a dozen of one, and six of the other.


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Wow - I'm almost wondering if you didn't get a botched RS-1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I believe you.  I might had gotten a bad RS1i ?  It was so bad that I knew it after hearing it for 2 minutes.... =).  The 325is was even better, though with lesser bass.
   
  Maybe someday, I will audition another RS1i again.  I was expecting to get a sound signature between the RS325  and Ps500s of from the RS1i , but I was very disappointed. 
  325is lasted for a week , the Rs1i lasted 15 hours and went back to the store...=(
   
  Ps500s lated 5months ... and that is due to funding other hobby..=)
   
  BtW, the RS1i and 325is were connected straight to the iMac /iTunes.  No Amplifier/ DAC.
   
  I am 100% sure the RS1i could not well reproduce a real female sound.  I was demoing 
  RuPaul's CD and believe me , not very good... ( wink, wink!).


----------



## obobskivich

awgd8 said:


> I believe you.  I might had gotten a bad RS1i ?  It was so bad that I knew it after hearing it for 2 minutes.... =).  The 325is was even better, though with lesser bass.




See, I'd agree with them having more bass, but they shouldn't sound "unnatural" through the vocals (the RS-1, IME, have a knack for making voices/vocals sound uncannily real - they're kind of eerie with some videogames and movies that have really spot-on dialog mixing, or music that has weird "background" stuff going on (like the intro to Michael Jackson's Black Or White)). 

Also, wasn't there someone else who recently ordered up an RS-1 and it came and one whole side died within the first hour? Ugh. h34r:



> Maybe someday, I will audition another RS1i again.  I was expecting to get a sound signature between the RS325  and Ps500s of from the RS1i , but I was very disappointed.
> 325is lasted for a week , the Rs1i lasted 15 hours and went back to the store...=(


 

No idea about the PS-500 (wish I could say I knew them, but I don't), but I would put the RS-1's signature as very much between the 325 and the GS; they're bigger, but not unnaturally so, and smoother, but not to the point of some of the ritzier ATs (which are like buttah). 

Really bizarre overall. If you get a chance to try'em again, I'd be interested in what you hear; it's entirely possible they just aren't a good fit for you, but if the SR-325 weren't overly bright/offensive, I don't see how the RS-1 (or any other Grado, honestly) should be...


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> I had an RS325is for a week and the details of sound it produce is excellent!  I love the sound of the guitar chords being strum...  After a week of burn in, the mids and high had gotten better and better.  The sound signature  tamed a bit.  It was just not an all around performer for me due to a very intimate soundstage.  I returned it and got an RS1i.
> 
> The Rs1i did not last a day.  I returned it the following day due to pain in my right ear.  It was just too peircing after using it for 30 minutes.  Female vocals does not seem to have that real female sound.  The 325is sounds better.   The RS1i is not as intimate as the 325is, but there is this frequency that my ear cannot handle after hearing it for 30 minutes, though it has a better bass than the 325is, it wasn't for me.
> 
> ...


 
  It really sound like you are going to love the MS2i from what you are wishing for from this post.
  They have more mid bass than the 325is, and also the mids are not as upfront either, giving them a warmer, fuller, all around sound. Your going to love them!!!


----------



## streetdragon

Personally from my audition i tested the sr325i and the MS2i, and i liked the MS2i better since it is not as aggressive as the sr325i. I have a gravitation towards laidback sounding headphones though so this is just my personal opinion, the sr325i is definitely more bright and the MS2i having a fuller sound as stated above.


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> It really sound like you are going to love the MS2i from what you are wishing for from this post.
> They have more mid bass than the 325is, and also the mids are not as upfront either, giving them a warmer, fuller, all around sound. Your going to love them!!!


 
  Thanks for reassuring my decision.   Now I would assume the Alessandro Pro would be a better fit for me than the RS1i since it is more neutral sounding.... It is too late now since I do not have that money to burn... =). 
   
  I think price-wise,  $200-300 headphone is ideal. $500+ is too much. (Just my personal opinion)   That is one of the reasons  I sold my PS500.  I can fund another hobby and buy a decent one for half the price of the PS500s.  
   
  I heard the MS2i fit the bill for a decent balance of price and sound quality.  
  But I still need to prove this tomorrow when I get it...


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> See, I'd agree with them having more bass, but they shouldn't sound "unnatural" through the vocals (the RS-1, IME, have a knack for making voices/vocals sound uncannily real - they're kind of eerie with some videogames and movies that have really spot-on dialog mixing, or music that has weird "background" stuff going on (like the intro to Michael Jackson's Black Or White)).
> 
> Also, wasn't there someone else who recently ordered up an RS-1 and it came and one whole side died within the first hour? Ugh.
> 
> ...


 
  I will definitely check out the RS1i again in the future to demo.   Though, when I audition the RS2i , it felt more balance to my ears.... I will report back....


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





streetdragon said:


> Personally from my audition i tested the sr325i and the MS2i, and i liked the MS2i better since it is not as aggressive as the sr325i. I have a gravitation towards laidback sounding headphones though so this is just my personal opinion, the sr325i is definitely more bright and the MS2i having a fuller sound as stated above.


 
  Thanks for the input on this phone.  I would assume the fuller sound means better soundstage?  Or more bass?


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Thanks for the input on this phone.  I would assume the fuller sound means better soundstage?  Or more bass?


 
  a warmer presentation, not as dry as the sr325i, or has more body to the sound, or smoother, or more lush, well there are many ways to describe sound


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





streetdragon said:


> a warmer presentation, not as dry as the sr325i, or has more body to the sound, or smoother, or more lush, well there are many ways to describe sound


 
  Hahaha! I know what you mean...  As long as it is not a sound of silence. Aka DOA ( dead on arrival). I am all for the MS2i.  =)


----------



## Biscuitz

Look forward to the MS2i impressions, Awgd8! I am thinking about picking one up soon, myself.
   
  As for the RS1i thing, it doesn't surprise me based on my experience with Grado headphones. Unfortunately, there seems to be fairly drastic product inconsistency in the Grado lineups. I feel about 90% certain that this very product inconsistency makes up a large portion of the strikingly different impressions by different people.
   
  As for my own experience, I recently demoed a SR225i at the local Grado retailer, and it had _way_ more bass presence than the SR225i I used to own. It was really warm sounding... Also, I have heard three different pairs of RS1i's. One of them sounded rather distant and pleasant, very smooth and less engaging than the Prestige Series. I liked it though, as it had quite the soundstage - better than the PS500 I compared it to. Then another RS1i was the _exact_ opposite! It was ruthlessly up-front in presentation, with a rather cramped soundstage and very fatiguing sound. When A/Bing, I preferred the SR60i with L-Cush pads simply because it was a less assaulting listen. The third RS1i I heard, I swear, sounded in between those two. But, unfortunately it had an issue of channel imbalance which made any critical listening difficult.
   
  For these reasons, it's so hard to recommend specific Grado models to people. It's why I usually recommend the SR60i / SR80i with L-Cush pads, as they're the least expensive and therefore the safest choices in a brand seemingly riddled with product inconsistency.
   
  On that note, I truly believe it's a crapshoot in terms of choosing between the RS1i and RS2i. I'd wager that for people who preferred the RS2i, if they were to re-do their comparisons with another set of RS1i's and RS2i's, impressions might differ. For what it's worth (which may not be much), my impressions of the RS1i and RS2i are that the RS1i is the better buy. The RS1i has better bass in my experience, and the RS2i struggled more with sibilance than the RS1i.
   
  But, yeah.


----------



## myears

Sorry but, from my little experience with the sr80i and the sr325i, returning Grado heaphones after one or two weeks seems lame whether it's the case that they need a burn or the fact that you get used to their signature instead (after a month or so).


----------



## parbaked

I haven't heard the MS2i, but my original MS2 is a great can!


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> Look forward to the MS2i impressions, Awgd8! I am thinking about picking one up soon, myself.
> 
> As for the RS1i thing, it doesn't surprise me based on my experience with Grado headphones. Unfortunately, there seems to be fairly drastic product inconsistency in the Grado lineups. I feel about 90% certain that this very product inconsistency makes up a large portion of the strikingly different impressions by different people.
> 
> ...


 
  Now that explains how the first time I demoed the 225 vs 325is , the 225 has better bass than the 325is.  Went to another store after 2 weeks and the 325is is definitely has more bass.  Do we really need to burn in a Grado phone or it is just our brain adapting to the sound after a few days or week of using it?  All I know is , I just need 15 minutes of demoing a phone and I could tell if it is for me or not.  The PS500s was the best from the very start.   Also,  I think my impression to Grado phones might be different from others, since I listen to specific genre of music.  ( Acoustic, cont. Jazz and some R&b) I dont listen to rock at all.


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> I haven't heard the MS2i, but my original MS2 is a great can!


 
  Very Nice, Parbaked!


----------



## joseph69

I can definitly say that my 325is sounds better and better the more hours I put on them, they have opened up and the bass has tightened up and the mids became more forward and they became much more detailed over some time and  sound more natural and the highs are smoother.


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





myears said:


> Sorry but, from my little experience with the sr80i and the sr325i, returning Grado heaphones after one or two weeks seems lame whether it's the case that they need a burn or the fact that you get used to their signature instead (after a month or so).


 
   
   
  There is a Grado authorized dealer in Illinois (Evanston) that carries all Grado headphone models from SR60i to PS1000.  I demoed everything ...  I went back there 6 times.
  I love that store since they have a 90 days no questions ask return policy.  If I like the RS1i from the very start, I could have given it a chance to use it for a month, but my right ear cannot handle it for 30minutes.  
   
  The best way to demo a phone is to bring your favorite Cd and A/B them and take note of bass , mids  and highs( score them between 1-10).  Then make a top 3 list of your favorite phone that match your preference.  Go back there again in a week and demo it again.
  I went there 6 times.  I was lucky enough to have access to demo these great phones.
  I could tell it in 15 minutes if a Grado phone match my preference.  It just hard to tell which one to pick from my top 3 lists, that is why it took me 5 more times to demo it... =)
   
  My point is, if the phone sucks within 15 minutes, it will not get better during the burn in.  
  I am just talking about Grado phones here.  When I say " sucks" I meant not my preferred sound signature.  Why force it?


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> I can definitly say that my 325is sounds better and better the more hours I put on them, they have opened up and the bass has tightened up and the mids became more forward and they became much more detailed over some time and  sound more natural and the highs are smoother.


 
  I had the same experience with the Sr325is, I love the sound signature the first time i listened to it.  Eventhough, most people say it is harsh.  For me , it is one of the best sounding phone that I had listened to.  (Acoustic , vocals ...) It gets better as it burns in.
  It wont get better if this is not your ideal sound signature from the very start as I have been telling the newbies...


----------



## Brooko

Been following the conversation with interest.  I haven't had the pleasure of listening to the RS1i or RS2i - so can't contribute much to the conversation on those.  I have however heard all the SR(i) series as well as owning the MS1i (gateway to my love of the Grado sound sig).  I also cannot understand the comments regarding the 325i (piercing).  I've never found it sibilant or painful (even after long listening sessions).  I have found it to be crystal clear, energetic and alive.  It remains my 'fun' can - and I still use it most days.
   
  The one thing (sonically) I have done with the 325i was to woody (fwj) it, as well as adding 2 holes to each driver.  The bass (for me) now is perfect.  Great slam without being muddy.  They are also very light and comfortable, and the mid range is excellent.
   
  I noticed Biscuitz talked about the inconsistencies of Grado drivers affecting the varied opinions - but I think it is more to do with individual hearing and preference.  I like a nice clear top-end (current cans K701, DT880, SR325i).  Others don't.  IMO - the only way to decide what you like in the Grado line is to demo them for yourself.  I could have stopped with an SR225i and been completely happy.  But I'm glad I eventually went 325i (especially the woody).
   
  Love these cans


----------



## kl237

I've been reading this discussion. When I tested out headphones ranging from $300 to almost $2000, I thought the cheapest headphones that made great sound were the RS2s at $500, the RS1s weren't too different all in all. I thought the Sennheiser HD700/800 sounded a bit cold/sterile, whereas the HE500 sounded overly warm and fuzzy (I can't adequately describe it).
   
  The SR325 sounded nice and clean, but highs were far too loud, and the low end as lacking. The RS2 had a good low end, and the highs were turned down just a touch. With the PS500, the lows were cranked up further and highs turned down even more. I thought these were the best headphones, and made music come alive and be more enjoyable than any other pair of headphones I heard.
   
  I guess my point is I feel the RS2s and PS500s deliver the best sound overall even comparing to the top Sennheisers or Hifiman's. I don't know why anyone would dislike the high end Grado's compared to high end offerings from other companies. They make everything sound amazing.


----------



## Jupiterknight

Quote: 





brooko said:


> Been following the conversation with interest.  I haven't had the pleasure of listening to the RS1i or RS2i - so can't contribute much to the conversation on those.  I have however heard all the SR(i) series as well as owning the MS1i (gateway to my love of the Grado sound sig).  I also cannot understand the comments regarding the 325i (piercing).  I've never found it sibilant or painful (even after long listening sessions).  I have found it to be crystal clear, energetic and alive.  It remains my 'fun' can - and I still use it most days.
> 
> The one thing (sonically) I have done with the 325i was to woody (fwj) it, as well as adding 2 holes to each driver.  The bass (for me) now is perfect.  Great slam without being muddy.  They are also very light and comfortable, and the mid range is excellent.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Very good point. The Grado lineup, being a SR, RS or PS do IMO all sound very differently and particular with different genre's of music and it is all a matter of personal preferences which one is for you or maybe not at all. They emphasize certain areas in the frequency/soundstage presentation, without loosing the "traditional" Grado sound, but certainly an individual choice which coloration anyone would prefer..
   
  I have one of each, SR80, RS2i, PS500, so I'm covered  I often use them for different type of music, depending on my mood or how I want to hear my preferred music at a certain moment in time, it all sways..


----------



## Krutsch

biscuitz said:


> Look forward to the MS2i impressions, Awgd8! I am thinking about picking one up soon, myself.
> 
> As for the RS1i thing, it doesn't surprise me based on my experience with Grado headphones. Unfortunately, there seems to be fairly drastic product inconsistency in the Grado lineups. I feel about 90% certain that this very product inconsistency makes up a large portion of the strikingly different impressions by different people.
> 
> ...


 

That was my experience, exactly, between the RS1i and the RS2i, but it was subtle enough that I couldn't justify the extra cost.

Still loving my RS2i cans.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





brooko said:


> Been following the conversation with interest.  I haven't had the pleasure of listening to the RS1i or RS2i - so can't contribute much to the conversation on those.  I have however heard all the SR(i) series as well as owning the MS1i (gateway to my love of the Grado sound sig).  I also cannot understand the comments regarding the 325i (piercing).  I've never found it sibilant or painful (even after long listening sessions).  I have found it to be crystal clear, energetic and alive.  It remains my 'fun' can - and I still use it most days.
> 
> The one thing (sonically) I have done with the 325i was to woody (fwj) it, as well as adding 2 holes to each driver.  The bass (for me) now is perfect.  Great slam without being muddy.  They are also very light and comfortable, and the mid range is excellent.
> 
> ...


 
  Certainly preference does play a large part in how one person likes a given headphone over another in the lineup. I'm just trying to expose the possibility that it's not _purely_ preference that determines why one person likes the SR225i more than the SR325i, and vice versa. The same person might "choose" either headphone on separate occasions due to product inconsistency. If this is the case, it becomes extremely difficult to recommend specific headphones in the Grado lineup, and you hit it on the nose - "the only way to decide what you like in the Grado line is to demo them for yourself."
   
  I used to assume product consistency when I first got into headphones, especially Grados. But with the Grado brand, more so than other brands, I would read impressions of given models that contradicted other impressions, and my own impressions, time and time again. I used to swallow the "it's preference" pill, but multiple instances of _polar opposite_ impressions has led me to conclude there is just no way that one person is hearing the same headphone in the exact opposite manner, in multiple instances. Keep in mind, I'm talking about sound _impressions_, not _preferences_. That is, objective evaluation versus subjective disposition. I get that people can have subjective dispositions that are wildly different from others - someone can be more disposed to a bright sound (myself) than a dark sound. But that same person can still objectively evaluate a headphone as being bright or dark, regardless of preference!
   
  Here's the thread where I talked about my listening impressions of the entire Prestige Series lineup. Post #15 is where I reply to someone whose experience was the _absolute_ opposite of mine. Keep in mind, we're talking about a headphone's frequency balance, a discussion of objective observation rather than subjective preference.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/627634/the-oft-overshadowed-sr125i-my-favorite-prestige-series-model-whats-your-favorite#post_8719310
   
  This is where I really started to suspect that _not just preference_ was playing a part in the wildly varying opinions of Grado headphones.


----------



## HPiper

That is a problem if in fact the quality control at Grado is such that three sets of the same headphone may sound considerably different from one another, then even if you go to a store and audition a pair of, say, 325i's and think these things are great and buy a pair. Once you get them home the ones you got may not sound the same as what you heard in the store. I don't have an answer for that. I wonder if that isn't so uncommon among all headphone manufacturers, or at least a fair number of them.


----------



## Brooko

@Biscuitz
  I'd suspect a difference in pads and position on head would play more a part than actual driver differences.  I'm guessing you've pad rolled quite a bit?  I've tried comfies, bowls, flats, jumbos, and inverted senn 414s.  All create quite a change to the base signature (as well as the bass signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  Because of the nature of their build - I'd guess differences in pads would play more of a difference than driver.  I know that recently putting a new set of bowls on my 325i changed the overall sig quite a bit (compared to the old pads).  So much so that I immediately washed and tried to soften the new bowls.
   
  Again though - I suspect the wildly varying differences are more personal preference and our own unique physical and mental idiosyncracies - rather than quality control issues at Grado.  We can agree to disagree anyway.
   
I know we had very big differences in the way you and I heard/appreciated the SR line.  Your preference for the 125i was at complete odds with mine.  But that's what makes this hobby interesting - listening to other's POVs and comparing them with your own.


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





brooko said:


> Again though -_* I suspect the wildly varying differences are more personal preference and our own unique physical and mental idiosyncracies - rather than quality control issues at Grado.*_  We can agree to disagree anyway.
> 
> I know we had very big differences in the way you and I heard/appreciated the SR line.  _*Your preference for the 125*_i was at complete odds with mine.  But that's what makes this hobby interesting - listening to other's POVs and comparing them with your own.


 
*1. I'm with you on this one*
   
*2. Im with Biscuitz on my preference of the Sr125, well at least vs. the 225i (never heard the 325's).*


----------



## apollo11

IMO, there is no much difference from sr80 up to 225. The creme of the crop are from 325 up to ps series of grado lines of headphones. And for those cans that are affordable enough but does not suffer much in detail and musicality are the 325, rs series and ps500 cans. And I think i can bet you cannot go wrong about it. And my best preference would be either the rs1 and ps500. Been eyeing these two for a while. Auditioning may only be the way to choose from. Because I have never tested the ps500, so I have nothing to compare it, but the rs1 beat all the SR series easily, including the rs2.


----------



## markm1

It's hard for me to believe they could get away with such radical swings in quality without more backlash over the years. It seems to me high HP consumers are pretty critical of their products. I'm not saying it is out of the realm of possibility, but wouldn't you think such dramatic inconsistancies would dog them in terms of their reputation?


----------



## obobskivich

markm1 said:


> It's hard for me to believe they could get away with such radical swings in quality without more backlash over the years. It seems to me high HP consumers are pretty critical of their products. I'm not saying it is out of the realm of possibility, but wouldn't you think such dramatic inconsistancies would dog them in terms of their reputation?




Grado has, or at least had, a reputation for being somewhat liberal in their QC - not that I've heard about tons of DOA sets, but more that minor differences between individual models (or over the years) are certainly noted. I think it's more to do with their production style (they build batches, by hand), than anything else. I'm guessing that Biscutz and Brooko are both correct; there are variations between models that are potentially bigger than what you'd expect from say, Sony, but personal preference is also going to shape how those differences are acknowledged. 

I mean, look at the RS-1 as an example; officially there have only been two variations: RS-1, and RS-1i. But there's a thread somewhere around here that shows all of the various production changes from 1996 to 2009, and there's certainly more than two. I don't think any of the changes should create a headphone that is not an RS-1, but OTOH I don't think if one were to go find an original 1996-1997 era RS-1 and compare it to a brand new 2013 RS-1i that they'd be 1:1 identical (as you could do with say, an MDR-V6 (in theory)). 


Speaking of Grado pads - anyone tried stuffing a pair of bowls on an Audio-Technica ESW9? Any tips before I try it (or is it known not to work)?


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> It's hard for me to believe they could get away with such radical swings in quality without more backlash over the years. It seems to me high HP consumers are pretty critical of their products. I'm not saying it is out of the realm of possibility, but wouldn't you think such dramatic inconsistancies would dog them in terms of their reputation?


 
  Not sure if many people get to compare 2 identical models side by side, and since most of the people who don't like grados would probably say it is not for their taste instead of they got a bad pair, they may get away with quality fluctuations if they really do have fluctuation problems.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Speaking of Grado pads - anyone tried stuffing a pair of bowls on an Audio-Technica ESW9? Any tips before I try it (or is it known not to work)?


 
   
  Sell the ESW-9s and get a pair of ESW-10s!  LOL!
   
   
  BTW, why no iGrado love?
   
  Signed,
  a happy iGrado owner.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Grado has, or at least had, a reputation for being somewhat liberal in their QC - not that I've heard about tons of DOA sets, but more that minor differences between individual models (or over the years) are certainly noted. I think it's more to do with their production style (they build batches, by hand), than anything else. I'm guessing that Biscutz and Brooko are both correct; there are variations between models that are potentially bigger than what you'd expect from say, Sony, but personal preference is also going to shape how those differences are acknowledged.
> 
> I mean, look at the RS-1 as an example; officially there have only been two variations: RS-1, and RS-1i. But there's a thread somewhere around here that shows all of the various production changes from 1996 to 2009, and there's certainly more than two. I don't think any of the changes should create a headphone that is not an RS-1, but OTOH I don't think if one were to go find an original 1996-1997 era RS-1 and compare it to a brand new 2013 RS-1i that they'd be 1:1 identical (as you could do with say, an MDR-V6 (in theory)).
> 
> ...


 
  Right on. And, to be clear, I'm not questioning Biscutz and Brooko's assessments.....more that I'm saying-as a potential consumer that it's discouraging. I really enjoy my 225i's but know that's not the end game for me.
   
  I'm looking forward to my first and upcoming meet where I hope to audition the RS1 and 500 if they are available and maybe some of the HE line up.
   
  Yeah-I'm just saying, if I really like the RS1 for example, I'm less confident my listening experience will sync with a unit I would actually purchase at a future time and I think that sucks!
   
  Now, what I am looking forward to is carefully selecting a mix of tunes to make an audition playlsit on my Ipod!
   
  Cheers


----------



## obobskivich

chris j said:


> Sell the ESW-9s and get a pair of ESW-10s!  LOL!




:rolleyes:




markm1 said:


> Right on. And, to be clear, I'm not questioning Biscutz and Brooko's assessments.....more that I'm saying-as a potential consumer that it's discouraging. I really enjoy my 225i's but know that's not the end game for me.
> 
> I'm looking forward to my first and upcoming meet where I hope to audition the RS1 and 500 if they are available and maybe some of the HE line up.
> 
> ...




Yeah, I get the discouragement piece - and while I know it's out there, I've owned 3-4 pairs of Grados over the years, and auditioned many others; really don't feel bad about any of it. I'd say go for it - worst case you get a set that's DOA or you don't agree with how they sound, and you send'em back for replacement or refund.


----------



## Awgd8

My MS2i is out for delivery status.. =)


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> My MS2i is out for delivery status.. =)


 
  Definitely keep us posted on your impressions of the MS2i, I'm very curious to know if it is what you were looking for!
  BTW, what are you going to power them up with ?


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Definitely keep us posted on your impressions of the MS2i, I'm very curious to know if it is what you were looking for!
> BTW, what are you going to power them up with ?


 
  I just hooked it up to my Audioengine D1 using my iMac /iTunes Apple lossless file.   Equalizer off.   I went to some CD (Eric Clapton , Boyzone ,  Christopher Cross , Chaka-khan. etc)
   
  Holly Batman ! Definitely has a better soundstage than the RS325is.  I love the presentation. It feels more 3D sound , kindda like moving you farther from the singer.  I would say 2-3 rows down from the 325is (front of stage) and about 5 -6 rows away from the PS500s (Back of stage)  
   
  The soundstage is definitely not small studio like setting of the 325is.  There is this hint of echo or hall effect , makes the sound wider (but not tube- like, like the ps500s) about half of the PS500s soundstage.   Mid bass is better too!  The PS500 sub bass overpowers the mids and highs, but the Ms2i seems all balance. Mid bass is there and it does not cut off fast as the SR325is.  Mids and highs are pretty clear.   
   
  I would say, the 325is has a bit more details, though.  When Eric Clapton pluck the guitar strings,  I could hardly hear that string vibration. (Reverberation) , unlike the 325is .
   
  I might miss the  PS500s sub bass, but I am very impress overall!    I am definitely keeping the MS2i.    I think you guys need to consider the Alessandro model too!  
   
  BTW,  I am using a cheap Radioshack  $7 1/4 to 1/8 adapter, since my Grado adapter has not arrived yet from the mail.
   
  This is my initial impression though.   I need more listening time.....


----------



## joseph69

Thought you would really like these headphones from what you said you where looking for. And you are right about the 3d (the depth of the music), is very nice on them, which I forgot to mention. I really thought they where amazing, but like you mention, the higher frequencies are not as clear as the 325is, which is what I prefer. Like I mentioned, if I was looking for that mellower sound I never would have traded them. Glad you like them, also give them some break in and you will love them even more!
  Congratulations, enjoy


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> I might miss the  PS500s sub bass, but I am very impress overall!    I am definitely keeping the MS2i.    I think you guys need to consider the Alessandro model too!
> 
> BTW,  I am using a cheap Radioshack  $7 1/4 to 1/8 adapter, since my Grado adapter has not arrived yet from the mail.
> 
> ...


 
  IME, the PS500 "sub bass" is just more mid-bass than the 325is and please let us know if the Grado adaptor sounds better than the ratscrap.
   
  Congratulations!


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Thought you would really like these headphones from what you said you where looking for. And you are right about the 3d (the depth of the music), is very nice on them, which I forgot to mention. I really thought they where amazing, but like you mention, the higher frequencies are not as clear as the 325is, which is what I prefer. Like I mentioned, if I was looking for that mellower sound I never would have traded them. Glad you like them, also give them some break in and you will love them even more!
> Congratulations, enjoy


 
  Thanks! I really appreciate those MS2i info...  You were right! It`s a keeper... =)
   
  I went back (after dinner) and played more CD.  I am 100% sure now that the MS2i has a better mid-bass that lingers longer than the fast mid-bass of the RS325is.  All songs that I played, I would not want to add more mid bass into it.. It is just so perfectly balance.   
   
  It is pretty close to the PS500s , than any Grado phones I`ve heard,  but without the heavy mid-bass and the tube like soundstage...  
   
  I would say the MS2i has 1/4 less mid-bass (give or take) than the PS500s and 5 rows closer to the sound source or just remove that tube like soundstage.  When I had the PS500s,  I would want to crank that bass a quarter down, so that my mids and highs blend well.   ---- Now the Ms2i did it for me.... =)


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> IME, the PS500 "sub bass" is just more mid-bass than the 325is and please let us know if the Grado adaptor sounds better than the ratscrap.
> 
> Congratulations!


 
  Thanks!
   
  Yes, mid bass...  =)  
   
  Does the Grado adapter really make a big difference?   
   
  Will see...


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I think not.


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> I think not.


 
  LOL!  I just heard that this adapter sucks, which prone to damaging the female connector of your device, if you keep on plugging, unplugging it all the time....  =)


----------



## joseph69

I purchased a 1/4 to 1/8 adapter from the shack to listen out of my macbook pro and most of the time I have to move it around to have the L/R channels working in stereo. I have a 15' Grado extension cable, and I must say that the male/female locks in very tightly with no play at all, or L/R channel problems. I am also going to purchase the Grado 14/ to 1/8 adapter and get rid of the shack.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> LOL!  I just heard that this adapter sucks, which prone to damaging the female connector of your device, if you keep on plugging, unplugging it all the time....  =)


 
  The Grado adapter will not sound better unless the cheap adapter is really bad or defective. The adapter can't improve the sound it will only not degrade it. If your cheap adapter is degrading the sound then the Grado will sound better!
   
  The purpose behind the design of the Grado adapter is that by putting the short cable between the 1/8" male plug and 1/4" female jack you take a lot of strain off the amplifier's headphone jack.  1/8" headphone are not designed to take the strain of a heavy 1/8" plug plus an adapter. The Grado adapter behaves much like a regular 1/8" plug and is therefore safer for your portable amp.
   
  I highly recommend the Grado adapter - or any well made adapter that puts a short run of cable between the plug and jack.
  I recommend NOT using the one piece 1/4">1/8" adapters as they can damage the jacks, especially of a portable amp.
  The reverse one piece 1/8 > 1/4 adapters to play your portable cans on a home amp are fine.


----------



## Awgd8

That is the reason why I ordered the Grado adapter.  It just happened that the shipping from Amazon is slower than the guy who shipped my Ms2i.   I  don't have a choice since I want to make sure the headphone  is working fine as soon as it arrived here.  So I went and grabbed the short adapter from Radioshack for temporary use.....


----------



## parbaked

Just be careful as the thicker 8-conducter cable is really heavy as well.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I think the sound of strings -- guitar, bass, violin, and even the harpsichord -- sound more realistic on the 325is compared to other headphones I've heard like the HD-650, DT 990, and T 70. It's the sound I'm looking for. If the MS2i misses those details, maybe it's not for me.
   
  Could you compare the PS500, for that kind of details, with the 325is?


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





hamilcarbarca said:


> I think the sound of strings -- guitar, bass, violin, and even the harpsichord -- sound more realistic on the 325is compared to other headphones I've heard like the HD-650, DT 990, and T 70. It's the sound I'm looking for. If the MS2i misses those details, maybe it's not for me.
> 
> Could you compare the PS500, for that kind of details, with the 325is?


 
  PS500s mid-bass will overpower the details of the highs.... That is the one thing i missed with the 325is.  But the 325is small studio like soundstage doesn`t give me the  openness (wider) sound that I was looking for... If I would primary use the headphone for " string ' Genre of music or vocals,  I would definitely get the 325is.
   
  The PS500 has that wider soundstage , but it is tube like sound - inside a quiet subway???  Doesn`t have the 3d effect.  It sounds wide, but contained. - no echoing ..... ???
   
  The Ms2i is very balance.  It does have enough bass that last longer , enough mids and highs to hear details.  The reason why it lost a bit of details compare to the 325is is due to the better (wider) soundstage.  You basically move away from the source of the sound maybe 2 rows down.  The 325is is like sitting next to the guitars being strum... The PS500s is about 10+ feet away... 
   
  If you want details, I would get the 325is. If you want to compromise between the 325is and PS500, I would get the MS2i....
   
  BTW,  the details of the Ms2i is way better than the PS500s....


----------



## Biscuitz

Thanks for the impressions of the MS2i, Awgd8! And, as always, _beautiful_ photography!
   
  I am not surprised that the soundstage depth is better than the SR325is. To me, that was the most striking feature of the MS1i's sound when I heard it - the soundstage depth surpassed the Prestige Series headphones. It makes me curious to try both the MS2i and the MS-Pro.


----------



## Awgd8

+
   
   

   
=


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> Thanks for the impressions of the MS2i, Awgd8! And, as always, _beautiful_ photography!
> 
> I am not surprised that the soundstage depth is better than the SR325is. To me, that was the most striking feature of the MS1i's sound when I heard it - the soundstage depth surpassed the Prestige Series headphones. It makes me curious to try both the MS2i and the MS-Pro.


 
  Thanks Biscuitz!  I am not an audiophile, but I tried my best to differentiate what I honestly hear from each Grado phones that I am interested with..
  I think, my ears prefer the Alessandro sound signature.....


----------



## obobskivich

You really make the MS2 sound absolutely dreamy!


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> I am not an audiophile, but I tried my best to differentiate what I honestly hear from each Grado phones that I am interested with..


 
  ...and you take sweet pics!


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





hamilcarbarca said:


> I think the sound of strings -- guitar, bass, violin, and even the harpsichord -- sound more realistic on the 325is compared to other headphones I've heard like the HD-650, DT 990, and T 70. It's the sound I'm looking for. If the MS2i misses those details, maybe it's not for me.
> 
> Could you compare the PS500, for that kind of details, with the 325is?


 
  This was the exact reason I traded the MS2i for the SR325is. I could not hear every little detail which is what I was used to hearing coming from the SR80i. Plus I love the attack of the SR325is.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Nice way to put it!!! I thought the PS500 + the SR325is would be what you wanted, the MS2i. Congratulations once again!


----------



## winterandsummer

hi
  im wondering what do grado fan use when they need isolation ?


----------



## CreativeCthulhu

Quote: 





winterandsummer said:


> hi
> im wondering what do grado fan use when they need isolation ?


 
  Personally (for now anyway), Either the Shure SRH-840 or the Ultrasone HFI-580.
  Otherwise it's 325is or AKG Q702.


----------



## winterandsummer

thank 
   
  and are you going for, lets say a equivalent sound signature or use the opportunity to explore something different when you cant go open air ?


----------



## PETEREK

I just saw this for sale on eBay, looks a little cheap for an RS1, but I figured I would share here on Head-fi. Check it out! $276 USD
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-RS1-/261188303740?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item3cd0093b7c


----------



## apollo11

Wow cheap rs1. Think the price will go up in a while.


----------



## PETEREK

Quote: 





apollo11 said:


> Wow cheap rs1. Think the price will go up in a while.


 
  Yeah, only 20 hours left though, so it could still be more than 50% cheaper than retail


----------



## CreativeCthulhu

Quote: 





winterandsummer said:


> thank
> 
> and are you going for, lets say a equivalent sound signature or use the opportunity to explore something different when you cant go open air ?


 
  Something different, the Grados and AKG are when I'm relaxed at home and taking the time to explore music in detail, the others are for when I'm traveling and usually listening to anything from audiobooks to dramatizations as well as a variety of music in a variety of environments.
   
  It IS fun to hear a different sound signature, either way, keeps my ears from getting bored.


----------



## gefski

We're traveling down the west coast, couple weeks out, couple more to go. At home, Schiit Bifrost/Valhalla/RS1i. With me, Dragonfly/SR60 (old, with L-cush). Same source for both, wav & flac files via Jplay. Will the RS1is sound great when I get home? Yup. Do I really miss that setup? Nope. Just listened to a 'Round Midnight' playlist, six versions from 1947 (Monk) to 2009 (Pat Martino), and the SR60s are ridiculous, opening up a beautifully transparent window on the recordings. $80 in 2013!!!! Why wouldn't all music lovers own a pair?


----------



## apollo11

creativecthulhu said:


> Something different, the Grados and AKG are when I'm relaxed at home and taking the time to explore music in detail, the others are for when I'm traveling and usually listening to anything from audiobooks to dramatizations as well as a variety of music in a variety of environments.
> 
> It IS fun to hear a different sound signature, either way, keeps my ears from getting bored.


Yeah me too. At home love my k702, but while traveling or at work or just anywhere, my workhorse is my sr80 grado, paired with my fiio e7, you can't go wrong about it.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





gefski said:


> We're traveling down the west coast, couple weeks out, couple more to go. At home, Schiit Bifrost/Valhalla/RS1i. With me, Dragonfly/SR60 (old, with L-cush). Same source for both, wav & flac files via Jplay. Will the RS1is sound great when I get home? Yup. Do I really miss that setup? Nope. Just listened to a 'Round Midnight' playlist, six versions from 1947 (Monk) to 2009 (Pat Martino), and the SR60s are ridiculous, opening up a beautifully transparent window on the recordings. $80 in 2013!!!! Why wouldn't all music lovers own a pair?


 
  Yes! SR60 with L-Cush is a ridiculously great value of a headphone!


----------



## obobskivich

winterandsummer said:


> hi
> im wondering what do grado fan use when they need isolation ?




You can see *all* of my closed cans in my profile, but if I want an at least *somewhat* "Grado-like" presentation:

- Koss MV1
- Audio-Technica ATH-W1000X

Neither is really the same as the RS-1, but those two are probably the closest I've yet heard. MV1 are closer than the ATs, but harder to drive. 



gefski said:


> We're traveling down the west coast, couple weeks out, couple more to go. At home, Schiit Bifrost/Valhalla/RS1i. With me, Dragonfly/SR60 (old, with L-cush). Same source for both, wav & flac files via Jplay. Will the RS1is sound great when I get home? Yup. Do I really miss that setup? Nope. Just listened to a 'Round Midnight' playlist, six versions from 1947 (Monk) to 2009 (Pat Martino), and the SR60s are ridiculous, opening up a beautifully transparent window on the recordings. $80 in 2013!!!! Why wouldn't all music lovers own a pair?




The Valhalla does a good job with the Grados? I'm very interested in hearing about that...


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





gefski said:


> We're traveling down the west coast, couple weeks out, couple more to go. At home, Schiit Bifrost/Valhalla/RS1i. With me, Dragonfly/SR60 (old, with L-cush). Same source for both, wav & flac files via Jplay. Will the RS1is sound great when I get home? Yup. Do I really miss that setup? Nope. Just listened to a 'Round Midnight' playlist, six versions from 1947 (Monk) to 2009 (Pat Martino), and the SR60s are ridiculous, opening up a beautifully transparent window on the recordings. $80 in 2013!!!! Why wouldn't all music lovers own a pair?


 
  I'm shopping for my first DAC.
   
  I've got  a 225i. I'm able to stream and listen to my PC music files from an Onkyo receiver through my home wifi network. I've not purchased a DAC yet. I'm just curious how much better listening to my PC music files or even streaming sounds from a PC w/ a decent dedicated DAC vs from my Onkyo receiver with the DAC that the receiver comes with....
   
  any thoughts?
   
  I know that if I pop in a CD into my Onkyo dedicated CD player and listen through the HP jack on the CD player that it sounds better than through the HP jack on my receiver. And, I realize that streaming from something like Rhapsody won't sound as good as a well recorded CD. I would say that the Onkyo receiver sounds OK, but not fantastic.
   
   I'm looking at the two DACs you mention in you post among others (Hrt strmer, MODI, etc.) I guess I'm debating that..... if a DAC thru my PC won't improve the SQ fairly dramatically is it worth the purchase given that I can access my digital music through my stereo receiver.....
   
  I know this is a little off topic, but I am listening to a Grado


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





winterandsummer said:


> hi
> im wondering what do grado fan use when they need isolation ?


 
  DT660.  Very efficient, great isolation, has the brightness but not the mid-bass bump of the 325is.  Has more sub-bass.  HTH.


----------



## obobskivich

markm1 said:


> I'm shopping for my first DAC.
> 
> I've got  a 225i. I'm able to stream and listen to my PC music files from an Onkyo receiver through my home wifi network. I've not purchased a DAC yet. I'm just curious how much better listening to my PC music files or even streaming sounds from a PC w/ a decent dedicated DAC vs from my Onkyo receiver with the DAC that the receiver comes with....
> 
> ...




What does your PC have in it, soundcard wise? And are you ripping lossless from your CDs?


----------



## semicoln

I really enjoy the MS1i and reading about the PS500 makes me think it may be to my liking as well. Does this move make sense?


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> What does your PC have in it, soundcard wise? And are you ripping lossless from your CDs?


 
  The soundcard is pretty generic factory installed...I don't' know off hand. Some of my CDs are lossless...I've just recently got into better sound and I'm in the process of  burning new music lossless.
   
  I'vealso  just ordered a  NAS for more storage which has been a limiting factor, and then plan to re rip most of my older files.
   
  But, right now I'm on a streaming kick as it's a new toy toy for me. I'm listening to Rhapsody and I know the sound is compromised due to the bit rate. MOG sounds like a good move...I initially decided to give Rhapsody a try becaue they have a family kind of plan that allows multiple mobile devices....got a teenager in the house.


----------



## obobskivich

markm1 said:


> The soundcard is pretty generic factory installed...I don't' know off hand. Some of my CDs are lossless...I've just recently got into better sound and I'm in the process of  burning new music lossless.
> 
> I'vealso  just ordered a  NAS for more storage which has been a limiting factor, and then plan to re rip most of my older files.
> 
> But, right now I'm on a streaming kick as it's a new toy toy for me. I'm listening to Rhapsody and I know the sound is compromised due to the bit rate. MOG sounds like a good move...I initially decided to give Rhapsody a try becaue they have a family kind of plan that allows multiple mobile devices....got a teenager in the house.




If you're sourcing from the PC, I'd honestly suggest a soundcard over a stand-alone D/A, unless you have a reasonable amount of money to spend (multiple hundreds -> thousands). 

And re-ripping your CDs to at least 320k range would be a good choice as well; and will probably do more for you than a D/A (in other words, the D/A can't "undo" the problems associated with over-compression).


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> If you're sourcing from the PC, I'd honestly suggest a soundcard over a stand-alone D/A, unless you have a reasonable amount of money to spend (multiple hundreds -> thousands).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks. I get your point re: ocver compression. That is helpful re: soundcard. I've been debating the Biforst, Modi, Hrt Strmer, dragonfly, etc. but, honestly I'm mostly listening thru my Onkyo receiver vs PC since it sounds better and I switch between stereso speakers and my HP's.
   
  Then, I have to look at whether I'd just go w/ USB for the PC vs having USB and USPDIF that I could throw into the stereo receiver/Sonos mix. I think I'm going to hold off on any DAC purchases for the moment.
   
  I'll definitely rerip.


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> ...and you take sweet pics!


 
  Thanks parbaked!  Just another hobby... =)


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Thanks parbaked!  Just another hobby... =)


 
  sorry for your wallets...


----------



## gefski

obobskivich said:


> You can see *all* of my closed cans in my profile, but if I want an at least *somewhat* "Grado-like" presentation:
> 
> - Koss MV1
> - Audio-Technica ATH-W1000X
> ...


----------



## gefski

obobskivich said:


> You can see *all* of my closed cans in my profile, but if I want an at least *somewhat* "Grado-like" presentation:
> 
> - Koss MV1
> - Audio-Technica ATH-W1000X
> ...




I'm very happy with it. Definitely a Grado presentation, upfront row A rather than row J. Do not find it "bright", no excessssive sssssibilance, no tooth enamel cracking highs. Rather, it is presence, detail, and delicacy. Not fat and underdamped, realistic texture and detail right to the bottom. Comparisons to the Dragonfly support this. The HD650s (now sold) were not better (more realistic) on the bottom. 

Setup is as described, interconnects to Valhalla are Nordost Heimdall short .5 meter. I'm aware that Schiit doesn't consider 32 ohm cans "ideal" here, but my irrational reason was that having enjoyed tube amplification for years, I wanted to try an otl amp, and the new desktop system was a cheap way to do it.

Oh, I listen in a quiet environment, and 11:30 on the volume is just great.

Excuse the bumbling earlier non-post.


----------



## gefski

obobskivich said:


> If you're sourcing from the PC, I'd honestly suggest a soundcard over a stand-alone D/A, unless you have a reasonable amount of money to spend (multiple hundreds -> thousands).
> 
> And re-ripping your CDs to at least 320k range would be a good choice as well; and will probably do more for you than a D/A (in other words, the D/A can't "undo" the problems associated with over-compression).




I agree. Start with good quality lossless files before improving anything downstream. But help me out here; I'm ripping cds to 16/44 or 24/96 depending on my impression of the original recording quality and desire to not eat up too much space. Flac files end up 200 to 600 mb and wav to over 2 gb. What do you mean "...to at least 320..."?

Thanks!


----------



## HPiper

Can someone explain to me how ripping a cd to a higher sample rate than it was originally recorded at helps anything. How can you get more out of the cd than is there to begin with?


----------



## dopeboyfresh

What is the best buy/value in Grados in your opinion? I can afford pretty much most of them but I don't know which one I want to spend money on for my first Grado.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Can someone explain to me how ripping a cd to a higher sample rate than it was originally recorded at helps anything. How can you get more out of the cd than is there to begin with?


 
  FFrom what I've read/experienced you can't rip to a higher bit from something that for instance, a downloaded song recorded at 256kbps, is going to remain at 256kbps, because the information is just not availiable to get more kbps. But you can rip to a lower kbps.
  I just started listening to downloaded music/ripping Cd's also, so I'm learning myself. Otherwise I use a Cd player. 
  Quote: 





dopeboyfresh said:


> What is the best buy/value in Grados in your opinion? I can afford pretty much most of them but I don't know which one I want to spend money on for my first Grado.


 
  That is totally up to you personal prefference , all of the different model Grados- SR, RS, GS, PS have different soung signatures. I personally love the SR325is at 295$U.S. I love their sound signature, and are more than satisfiied with them,and don't feel the need spend more on headphones for a sound signature I may not like.


----------



## Krutsch

Quote: 





dopeboyfresh said:


> What is the best buy/value in Grados in your opinion? I can afford pretty much most of them but I don't know which one I want to spend money on for my first Grado.


 
   
  If you have the opportunity audition a number of models in a store, I highly recommend the experience.  I went to Audio Perfection in Minneapolis and the sales person brought out four models and left me alone with my laptop / DAC for about an hour.  I tried a couple of the prestige models (if I recall correctly) the SR225i and SR325is, along with the RS2i and RS1i.  Of course, YMMV and we tend to acclimate to a headphone over time and hear things a little differently.
   
  But, my experience was that there was a big jump between the SR models and RS models - really, for my taste it was not even close.  Not so much, however, between the RS2i and the RS1i; I could perceive a slight improvement in sibilance w/ the RS1i, but not enough to justify the jump in price.  So, I walked out with the RS2i.  Just my $0.02...


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Can someone explain to me how ripping a cd to a higher sample rate than it was originally recorded at helps anything. How can you get more out of the cd than is there to begin with?


 
  The issue is to NOT rip it at a lower or more compressed rate.
  For example if ripping in iTunes, select lossless FLAC and not MP3 or AAC


----------



## obobskivich

gefski said:


> * I'm aware that Schiit doesn't consider 32 ohm cans "ideal" here*, but my irrational reason was that having enjoyed tube amplification for years, I wanted to try an otl amp, and the new desktop system was a cheap way to do it.
> 
> Oh, I listen in a quiet environment, and 11:30 on the volume is just great.
> 
> Excuse the bumbling earlier non-post.




This was exactly where I was going with that question - because while they say that, they also show pictures of the thing hooked up to Grados (!!!), and I figured *someone* out there would've tried it by now. Good to hear it works - I'm assuming it's dead quiet (at least until you turn it up to insane levels)? Or is there some hiss/hum? 



hpiper said:


> Can someone explain to me how ripping a cd to a higher sample rate than it was originally recorded at helps anything. How can you get more out of the cd than is there to begin with?




You don't rip it to "higher than it was originally recorded at" - CD audio is 16-bit, 44.1khz, 1411kbit/s; good quality lossy rips will be 16/44.1 @ 320k, fantastic quality will be 16/44.1 with lossless VBR (and will generally come out around 1000k/s). The point is a lot like AudioQuest's marketing spiel - do no harm. You won't ever "unscrew" problems that already exist, but you can certainly try to prevent creating MORE problems. 




gefski said:


> I agree. Start with good quality lossless files before improving anything downstream. But help me out here; I'm ripping cds to 16/44 or 24/96 depending on my impression of the original recording quality and desire to not eat up too much space. Flac files end up 200 to 600 mb and wav to over 2 gb. What do you mean "...to at least 320..."?
> 
> Thanks!




No point in ripping 24/96 - that's a waste of space (the CD is only 16/44.1; there is zero point in forcing SRC). 16/44.1 @ lossless is the absolute best case scenario. 200-600MB per TRACK is absolutely screwed up (do you mean 200-600 per DISC?); I rip WMA-L (same difference) and expect ~20MB per track (some more, some less, depending on length and what the VBR does). 

WAV @ 2GB even if we're talking the entire disc is totally screwed up - a complete 1:1 clone of a CD should never exceed 700MB. No idea what you're doing, but it ain't right. 

And what I mean by "at least 320" is at least 320k (as in 320k/s) - high bitrate lossy (pick your poison: MP3, WMA, OGG, etc). Generally speaking 320k will be on-par with a lossless rip. And of course you're gonna have some folks who claim they can hear a difference no matter what content is encoded, all the time, in any situation, under any circumstances, etc etc yadda yadda, and others who claim they're the same thing no matter what content is encoded, all the time, in any situation, under any circumstances, etc etc yadda yadda; I think both sides are too extreme for their own good. Personally I rip lossless because I have a lot of storage, and basically don't care about space requirements - I also like having a lossless rip available to re-encode to a lossy file for mobile or whatever other use (not that I've ever done it, but I like having the option). I have a lot of older stuff ripped in at 320k or lossy VBR (which will usually end up around 320k) and don't really hear any compression artefacts - there's much ado about nothing when it comes to "perfect" digital audio methinks. 

If space is a concern, 320k is a good place to be; if you have a ton of disk space and don't care, just rip lossless and don't worry about it. 



joseph69 said:


> FFrom what I've read/experienced you can't rip to a higher bit from something that for instance, a downloaded song recorded at 256kbps, is going to remain at 256kbps, because the information is just not availiable to get more kbps. But you can rip to a lower kbps.




You can "upsample" or "resample" the data into a larger container, but it doesn't add any fidelity - for example ripping a CD at 24/96; the computer is creating data to "fill in" all of the extra bits on the samples so that it will be 24-bit, and is performing SRC so that it will be 96khz (up from 44.1), but it isn't going to offer any higher fidelity than a CD (and it may actually screw things up, if the SRC is hammed up). 

In terms of compression, you're exactly right that you cannot make a 256k file into anything "better" than a 256k file - but you can certainly stuff it down to 128k (you can never "undo" that though, you'd have to start with the 256k file again if you wanted to create, say, a 160k file). 




parbaked said:


> *The issue is to NOT rip it at a lower or more compressed rate.*
> For example if ripping in iTunes, select lossless FLAC and not MP3 or AAC




Exactly. Out of curiosity (I don't use iTunes): will iTunes actually rip to FLAC? Or will it only rip to ALAC? (not that it really matters - lossless is lossless). 

Lossless is always the "ideal" when it comes to ripping CDs, but generally you can get away with *some* compression (320k is around 4:1) without problems - and again, I'd really only worry about this if you've either got a teensy-tiny hard-drive (and seriously, disks are cheap these days...), or a mobile device that won't support lossless containers (which isn't entirely uncommon; there's a reasonable list of devices that support WMA-L, I think at least a few Apple components will support ALAC, and I'm sure there's plug-ins or hacks to get FLAC working on some of the more popular devices out there, but otherwise its generally lossy containers).


----------



## gefski

markm1 said:


> I'm shopping for my first DAC.
> 
> I've got  a 225i. I'm able to stream and listen to my PC music files from an Onkyo receiver through my home wifi network. I've not purchased a DAC yet. I'm just curious how much better listening to my PC music files or even streaming sounds from a PC w/ a decent dedicated DAC vs from my Onkyo receiver with the DAC that the receiver comes with....
> 
> ...




Since you are not thrilled with the sound using your receiver, and assuming you are listening to lossless files, I think you will realize significant gains by getting the receiver out of the picture and going with a dedicated dac/amp. The whole setup will be much simpler and cleaner. I lean toward a separate dac and amp because you can later change one without the other (and we know how fast dacs are changing). Pay attention also to the handling and delivery of the files by the computer. I use Jplay mini, but it's a bit too crude and "unattractive" for lots of people. Audioquest and others have great info available on optimizing the PC for music playback.

For certain, your 225is are absolutely transparent enough to give you thrilling music playback once the front end is optimized. And it doesn't cost nearly as much as we had to pay for (mediocre) digital playback just a few years ago.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





gefski said:


> Since you are not thrilled with the sound using your receiver, and assuming you are listening to lossless files, I think you will realize significant gains by getting the receiver out of the picture and going with a dedicated dac/amp. The whole setup will be much simpler and cleaner. I lean toward a separate dac and amp because you can later change one without the other (and we know how fast dacs are changing). Pay attention also to the handling and delivery of the files by the computer. I use Jplay mini, but it's a bit too crude and "unattractive" for lots of people. Audioquest and others have great info available on optimizing the PC for music playback.
> 
> For certain, your 225is are absolutely transparent enough to give you thrilling music playback once the front end is optimized. And it doesn't cost nearly as much as we had to pay for (mediocre) digital playback just a few years ago.


 
   
  Thanks fefski! I would assume the same applies to streaming. I think part of my issue, is I've just begun streaming via Rhapsody (they're running a killer 3 month introductory deal that's a steal) and I should probably try MOG whihc I understand has a higher 320 bit rate.


----------



## apollo11

dopeboyfresh said:


> What is the best buy/value in Grados in your opinion? I can afford pretty much most of them but I don't know which one I want to spend money on for my first Grado.


This is a matter of opinion and of course your wallet! I love grado! Now the fun part of it, if you are on a tight budget then I would recommend the sr80i. This is one hell of a headphone for that price, you can take that to the bank! Now if the well is deep, then try getting the midrange grado such as the RS series, either the 1-2. Or the ps500, they range from 500 to 700$. They are very excellent sounding cans! Better soundstage, transparent, with sl. coloration and very adequate bass impact, but all in all, the grado sound signature is the one you want!


----------



## obobskivich

gefski said:


> Since you are not thrilled with the sound using your receiver, and assuming you are listening to lossless files, I think you will realize significant gains by getting the receiver out of the picture and going with a dedicated dac/amp. The whole setup will be much simpler and cleaner. I lean toward a separate dac and amp because you can later change one without the other (and we know how fast dacs are changing). Pay attention also to the handling and delivery of the files by the computer. I use Jplay mini, but it's a bit too crude and "unattractive" for lots of people. Audioquest and others have great info available on optimizing the PC for music playback.
> 
> For certain, your 225is are absolutely transparent enough to give you thrilling music playback once the front end is optimized. And it doesn't cost nearly as much as we had to pay for (mediocre) digital playback just a few years ago.




+1 to this, all of it. I really don't have many nits to pick with Audioquest's "improving PC audio" guide either, except that it's very iTunes-centric (there are a lot of good players out there, just keep that in mind).


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





dopeboyfresh said:


> What is the best buy/value in Grados in your opinion? I can afford pretty much most of them but I don't know which one I want to spend money on for my first Grado.


 
   
  Quote: 





apollo11 said:


> This is a matter of opinion and of course your wallet! I love grado! Now the fun part of it, if you are on a tight budget then I would recommend the sr80i. This is one hell of a headphone for that price, you can take that to the bank! Now if the well is deep, then try getting the midrange grado such as the RS series, either the 1-2. Or the ps500, they range from 500 to 700$. They are very excellent sounding cans! Better soundstage, transparent, with sl. coloration and very adequate bass impact, but all in all, the grado sound signature is the one you want!


 
  Also,  give yourself a chance to try the Alessandro version of Grado.
  I auditioned all the Grado headphones and bought my top 3 picks. (RS325is, RS1i and PS500)  I returned or sold all end fell in love with the Alessandro MS2i.
   
  That is the end of my Grado journey ( I am pretty sure this time...)


----------



## Focker

I wanted to chime in as a follow up on my GS1k vs PS500 comparison. Just to refresh, I bought the 500s in June of last year and they pretty much instantly became my favorite headphone. In November, I had the chance to do a trade-in at my local audio shop on a pair of new GS1000s, so I took the chance to do that. At first the GS1ks were not competing as strongly as I'd hoped, with the 500s still holding my top spot. The GS's gradually seemed to improve, and I realized that they are more in need of a good amp whereas the 500s sound great out of just about anything. It's now been a few months, but I'm ready to say that although the GS1ks have closed the gap and I consider them a very nice headphone - and a beautiful LOOKING headphone - the PS500s are still the champ in my book. When you factor in the difference in price, it's even a more clear choice for me. That being said, I dont' regret buying the GS1ks for a minute...and I can even see how some might prefer them to others in the Grado line. I just happen to prefer the 500s a bit more. 
   
  Next up, I want to pick up some RS-1s to play around with and compare them to the 500s. Then after that is done, I'll eventually take that one big step up Chrome Mountain! 
   
   
  PS. And by the way, thanks to all who have been so active in this thread over the last few months. The other day I came on here and there were over FIFTY new responses in this thread over a 24hr period...thats way more active than it used to be, and I love hearing all the words of wisdom from current Grado owners, as well as the new accounts from those who are buying Grados for the first time. I look forward to reading everyone's takes each day!


----------



## gefski

obobskivich said:


> This was exactly where I was going with that question - because while they say that, they also show pictures of the thing hooked up to Grados (!!!), and I figured *someone* out there would've tried it by now. Good to hear it works - I'm assuming it's dead quiet (at least until you turn it up to insane levels)? Or is there some hiss/hum?




"Silent Running" (Bruce Dern, probably before your time)


----------



## obobskivich

gefski said:


> "Silent Running" (Bruce Dern, probably before your time)




...actually, Silent Running is up there on my "top 50" list. Haven't seen it in a while though.


----------



## whoelse

Hey Grado fans. I want to recommend this mod to improve the comfort.
   
  I realized the the foam is compress too much that expose the cup that press against my ears.

   
   
  I want to raise it higher and add support underneath. I added a thick cable tie:

   
  The result is very good, no hotspot even when I am wearing spectacle. Try it!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





apollo11 said:


> This is a matter of opinion and of course your wallet! I love grado! Now the fun part of it, if you are on a tight budget then I would recommend the sr80i. This is one hell of a headphone for that price, you can take that to the bank! Now if the well is deep, then try getting the midrange grado such as the RS series, either the 1-2. Or the ps500, they range from 500 to 700$. They are very excellent sounding cans! Better soundstage, transparent, with sl. coloration and very adequate bass impact, but all in all, the grado sound signature is the one you want!


 
   
  My toughts exactly, couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





whoelse said:


> Hey Grado fans. I want to recommend this mod to improve the comfort.
> 
> I realized the the foam is compress too much that expose the cup that press against my ears.
> 
> ...


 
  So you are actually recessing the drivers, so in return their must be a difference in sound quality, no?
  How does this improve the comfort?
  Are your ears actually touching the drivers (without) the tie wrap ?


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> I wanted to chime in as a follow up on my GS1k vs PS500 comparison. Just to refresh, I bought the 500s in June of last year and they pretty much instantly became my favorite headphone. In November, I had the chance to do a trade-in at my local audio shop on a pair of new GS1000s, so I took the chance to do that. At first the GS1ks were not competing as strongly as I'd hoped, with the 500s still holding my top spot. The GS's gradually seemed to improve, and I realized that they are more in need of a good amp whereas the 500s sound great out of just about anything. It's now been a few months, but I'm ready to say that although the GS1ks have closed the gap and I consider them a very nice headphone - and a beautiful LOOKING headphone - the PS500s are still the champ in my book. When you factor in the difference in price, it's even a more clear choice for me. That being said, I dont' regret buying the GS1ks for a minute...and I can even see how some might prefer them to others in the Grado line. I just happen to prefer the 500s a bit more.
> 
> Next up, I want to pick up some RS-1s to play around with and compare them to the 500s. Then after that is done, I'll eventually take that one big step up Chrome Mountain!
> 
> ...


 
   
  As always, a well written, objective and non offensive post, you've got class my friend.
   
  That is a nice change of pace from what i have read in another thread, where someone reffered to the PS500 as P.O.S., sorry but someone who writes this kind of comments as ZRERO credibility in my book.


----------



## whoelse

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> So you are actually recessing the drivers, so in return their must be a difference in sound quality, no?
> How does this improve the comfort?
> Are your ears actually touching the drivers (without) the tie wrap ?


 
  If you see the first picture, there is actually no support on the foam so when wearing, it is level to the driver housing and very uncomfortable especially for people like me who is wearing spectacle. The cable tie add support so the foam won't compress too much. As of sound, there is no changes.
   
  There is another model I did with extra foam padding here -> http://www.head-fi.org/t/657340/a-simple-mod-for-a-comfy-grado-pix-inside#post_9303591
   
  More pictures but all you need is this and most people have cable tie in the house. Try it and totally removable if it doesn't do anything for you


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





whoelse said:


> If you see the first picture, there is actually no support on the foam so when wearing, it is level to the driver housing and very uncomfortable especially for people like me who is wearing spectacle. The cable tie add support so the foam won't compress too much. As of sound, there is no changes.
> 
> There is another model I did with extra foam padding here -> http://www.head-fi.org/t/657340/a-simple-mod-for-a-comfy-grado-pix-inside#post_9303591
> 
> More pictures but all you need is this and most people have cable tie in the house. Try it and totally removable if it doesn't do anything for you


 
  I see,so it gives you a little more of (cushion), being it's not right up against the driver. Nice!
  I personally don't have any issues with the (L) cushion, but I can understand your discomfort with wearing glasses.


----------



## whoelse

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> I see,so it gives you a little more of (cushion), being it's not right up against the driver. Nice!
> I personally don't have any issues with the (L) cushion, but I can understand your discomfort with wearing glasses.


 
  Right. Even without glasses it make it better too


----------



## newphones

How are the igrado's in comparison to say, the koss porta pros and koss ksc75's?
   
  Unmodded igrado's, that is.


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





whoelse said:


> Hey Grado fans. I want to recommend this mod to improve the comfort.
> 
> I realized the the foam is compress too much that expose the cup that press against my ears.
> 
> ...


 
  I had similar issue, so I bend the headband outward like many people do. Cool mod though, I'll try it when I get home on my sr125's. Also, you should also post your mods/findings *here *(...post your Grado Mods thread).


----------



## whoelse

Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> I had similar issue, so I bend the headband outward like many people do. Cool mod though, I'll try it when I get home on my sr125's. Also, you should also post your mods/findings *here *(...post your Grado Mods thread).


 
  Right Wormsdriver,
   
  I did bend my headband and I modify my flat pad too (DIY cut myself).
   

   

   
  You can see very clearly from this pix, either Bowl or S-cushion the "donut" shape doesn't have anything to support. When wearing, you are pushing out the "donut" in and driver out against your ears. At least the unmodded S-cushion have a layer of foam there for it is more comfortable but didn't sound as nice as the bowl or my modded S-cushion.
   
  Maybe you can post your experience too


----------



## wormsdriver

^"Ah, I see" ...said the blind man.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> As always, a well written, objective and non offensive post, you've got class my friend.
> 
> That is a nice change of pace from what i have read in another thread, where someone reffered to the PS500 as P.O.S., sorry but someone who writes this kind of comments as ZRERO credibility in my book.


 
  Thanks, brother...I really appreciate that! You are one of the biggest contributors to this thread and one of the main reasons I enjoy participating here, as well. I always look forward to reading your posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   We're lucky, cause the Grado thread is typically one of the most civil on head-fi based on what I've seen...we have some really good folks taking part here.


----------



## Chris J

newphones said:


> How are the igrado's in comparison to say, the koss porta pros and koss ksc75's?
> 
> Unmodded igrado's, that is.




Hey,
I have a pair of iGrados, they are one of my favourite small, cheap, portable 'phones.
I've gone into a couple of shops to find a small pair of phones, my favourites were the iGrados and the Senn PX-100 ii.
Unfortunately I can't remember all the 'phones I didn't like, but everything else sounded second best.
My only compliant is they go around the back of your head, NOT the top of your head.


----------



## newphones

Quote: 





chris j said:


> Hey,
> I have a pair of iGrados, they are one of my favourite small, cheap, portable 'phones.
> I've gone into a couple of shops to find a small pair of phones, my favourites were the iGrados and the Senn PX-100 ii.
> Unfortunately I can't remember all the 'phones I didn't like, but everything else sounded second best.
> My only compliant is they go around the back of your head, NOT the top of your head.


 
  Thanks! I have no doubt they are quality 'phones.
   
  However, I have to stay away from any headphones with boosted treble, which is a signature of the grado's. Is this the case for the igrado's also?


----------



## semicoln

newphones said:


> Thanks! I have no doubt they are quality 'phones.
> 
> However, I have to stay away from any headphones with boosted treble, which is a signature of the grado's. Is this the case for the igrado's also?




I would go with Porta pros from your list then


----------



## newphones

Quote: 





semicoln said:


> I would go with Porta pros from your list then


 
  I've got portapros already. Also have apple earpods. Koss dj100 arriving next week.
   
  But grado is a major name, and I am quite curious to hear if they can deliver accuracy and detail without being fatiguing or whether they'll be so similar to the bassy, fun portapros as to be a redundant pair.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





newphones said:


> Thanks! I have no doubt they are quality 'phones.
> 
> However, I have to stay away from any headphones with boosted treble, which is a signature of the grado's. Is this the case for the igrado's also?


 
   
  Nooooo.
  Not at all.
  They actually sound slightly dull.
  The bass is quite full.
   
  No, I'm not being the least sarcastic.  These are my honest impressions!


----------



## newphones

Quote: 





chris j said:


> Nooooo.
> Not at all.
> They actually sound slightly dull.
> The bass is quite full.
> ...


 
  Thanks. I've read a bunch of reviews now and it seems that you are right. I will hold off on the grado's for now.


----------



## apollo11

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> As always, a well written, objective and non offensive post, you've got class my friend.
> 
> That is a nice change of pace from what i have read in another thread, where someone reffered to the PS500 as P.O.S., sorry but someone who writes this kind of comments as ZRERO credibility in my book.


 
  What's P.O.S? can you PM the meaning if is offensive? Thanks. People sometimes become to expressive that probably trigger those kind of reactions.
  Quote: 





whoelse said:


> Right Wormsdriver,
> 
> I did bend my headband and I modify my flat pad too (DIY cut myself).
> 
> ...


 
  Why do yo need to mod the foam? What will happen if you do this? And what happen to the phone if you use L cushion? Will this affect the sound signature of the phone?


----------



## whoelse

I have a MS2i and MS1i. I like the L-cushion better on both the headphones. The MS1i came with the S-cushion so I modded it.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> Thanks, brother...I really appreciate that! You are one of the biggest contributors to this thread and one of the main reasons I enjoy participating here, as well. I always look forward to reading your posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I agree with what you're saying about the Grado fan club being one of the most civilized. David Mahler's wonderful thread has turned into a pissing contest, and It's too bad because, not only has he put a lot of time and effort in is comparisons, i find that his comments are always, objective, and, non offensive.
   
  I was at the Montréal Hi-Fi show last weekend, and i was lucky enough to audition a few flagship headphones from, Audeze, Hi-FiMan, Sennheiser, Stax and Beyerdinamics, and not suprisingely, i came away with the conclusion that they all make good or great sounding headphones, so what credibility would i have is i started bashing them.
   
  I try to step back and look at the big pictrue, wich helps me see that we all have something in common wich is the love of music reproduced through headphones. And we all have the same goal, wich is, to reproduce that music as much to our liking as possible. The only difference is that, we take different routes to arrive at our common destination.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I agree with what you're saying about the Grado fan club being one of the most civilized. David Mahler's wonderful thread has turned into a pissing contest, and It's too bad because, not only has he put a lot of time and effort in is comparisons, i find that his comments are always, objective, and, non offensive.
> 
> I was at the Montréal Hi-Fi show last weekend, and i was lucky enough to audition a few flagship headphones from, Audeze, Hi-FiMan, Sennheiser, Stax and Beyerdinamics, and not suprisingely, i came away with the conclusion that they all make good or great sounding headphones, so what credibility would i have is i started bashing them.
> 
> I try to step back and look at the big pictrue, wich helps me see that we all have something in common wich is the love of music reproduced through headphones. And we all have the same goal, wich is, to reproduce that music as much to our liking as possible. The only difference is that, we take different routes to arrive at our common destination.


 
   
  Wow, I totally forgot about his thread...you're right, that was one heck of a lot of work he put into that, and it's a shame that it's turned out as you described. I exchanged a few PMs with him shortly after I first read through his comparisons and I agree that he's a class act. 
   
  That must have been a blast gettign to hear all those phones! Did you have a favorite that really impressed you?


----------



## jaywillin

focker,
  i noticed you're from n.ga.
  i was in helen until i moved to bama 2 yrs ago , boy i love the mountains
  now to a headphone question
  i've heard the sr60i, and really liked the grado sound, the rythm , the pace, the mids !
  i ultimately returned them, wanting to see if i could find something a little warmer
  my first cans were the senn hd203, which i got for the stepson, but he wanted skullcandies so
  i kept the senns, they are what started me wanting better phones.
  the budget is less than $150
  the alessandro ms1i's have been suggested and i'm curious about the senn hd518,
  which i see you've had before, i'm curious about your experience with them,
  and if you had any other thoughts, suggestions


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> focker,
> i noticed you're from n.ga.
> i was in helen until i moved to bama 2 yrs ago , boy i love the mountains
> now to a headphone question
> ...


 
   
   
  I'm honestly determined to get a Sennheiser back in my collection, but when I was very new to the headphone side of the hobby back in late 2011 I really had no idea what I was doing. I don't even remember my rationale for buying it, but the Sennheiser 518s ALMOST prevented me from continuing to find a headphone I can enjoy. Based on my research since then, it looks like I was almost there, as the 598s, 600s, and 650s have stellar reputations. But the 518s, ended up getting sold off not long after I bought them for a few reasons: First of all, I could only wear them for maybe like 20 min before my ears would overheat and even start sweating. They weren't uncomfortable in terms of fit, but just way too hot. My other main issue was the low end. I'm used to planar bass since I have owned Magnepan speakers since 2005, so I like the lows to be nice and crisp and clean. The 518s were very boomy and bloated, which just wasn't my preference. 
   
  That being said, I've seen many people who like them, so I wouldn't put any more weight in my opinion than theirs...I just have different tastes and preferences than what those phones offered. 
   
  I need to try one of the Alessandro headphones, as well...I really couldn't quite understand what those were until someone explained it to me recently lol. Seems like many folks on here give them high marks, so at some point I'll probably pull the trigger. 
   
  Helen is beautiful! I got married at Anna Ruby Falls back in 2002....what an amazing part of the country!


----------



## streetdragon

Having the MS1i, HD558 and having tried the HD518, i would say that the HD518 is really a step down from its other 2 brothers. Flatter presentation, less details and depth, boomy bass, and the earpads. Yes the earpads on the HD518 are terrible being super stiff and scratchy, though the HD558 and HD598 have the same nice earpads except the HD558 one is black and stiffer.

 And for the MS1i, i found the grado sound a little too agressive, i like laidback sounding headphones afterall. 
 So if you want to shoot for an alessandro, get the MS1i, it has the best value just like the SR80i and SR60i. (if you get the MS2i earpad [that mini bowl earpad i forgot what it's called, Lcush?] it will improve the sound a lot too)


----------



## gefski

obobskivich said:


> No point in ripping 24/96 - that's a waste of space (the CD is only 16/44.1; there is zero point in forcing SRC). 16/44.1 @ lossless is the absolute best case scenario. 200-600MB per TRACK is absolutely screwed up (do you mean 200-600 per DISC?); I rip WMA-L (same difference) and expect ~20MB per track (some more, some less, depending on length and what the VBR does).




Here are some sample file sizes, which would help me see if my ripping is out of whack. If I can save some space, great! These are all cds, ripped to 16/44 flac, using Poikosoft Easy CD DA. I'm including complete detail, though just a ballpark comparison of the numbers would be great. Thanks!

Alejandro Escovido 'A Man Under the Influence'. 325 mb duration 50:16
Bill Evans 'Sunday at the VV' 439 mb duration 1:08:25
Miles 'Sketches...' 331 mb duration 1:00:44


----------



## jaywillin

Focker:
  "My other main issue was the low end. I'm used to planar bass since I have owned Magnepan speakers since 2005, so I like the lows to be nice and crisp and clean." 
   
  yeah, i'm not looking for bloated, boomy, thats not my idea of warmth.
   currently, i have the ath ad-300, liking it more everyday, it was just $46 on amazon, i may go further up that line, and has just been updated,
  but first i'm going to try the alessandro's, or the sr80i's.
  a question for y'all : i'm confused, as i've seen conflicting opinions, as to which of these two,is warmer tonally ?
   
  i know my ears will be the best judge of what sound pleases me, and i plan on buying where i can return if needed.
  or, maybe it would be better to delay gratification, and wait until i can spend a little more $$$
  ahhh, decisions, decisions !!
   
  yeah, anna ruby falls is great focker, i worked at the hampton inn there in helen, i sent many folks up there!!
  the wife and i hope to move back one day, we both don't like the flat land !!


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





streetdragon said:


> Having the MS1i, HD558 and having tried the HD518, i would say that the HD518 is really a step down from its other 2 brothers. Flatter presentation, less details and depth, boomy bass, and the earpads. Yes the earpads on the HD518 are terrible being super stiff and scratchy, though the HD558 and HD598 have the same nice earpads except the HD558 one is black and stiffer.
> 
> And for the MS1i, i found the grado sound a little too agressive, i like laidback sounding headphones afterall.
> So if you want to shoot for an alessandro, get the MS1i, it has the best value just like the SR80i and SR60i. (if you get the MS2i earpad [that mini bowl earpad i forgot what it's called, Lcush?] it will improve the sound a lot too)


 

 so the ms1 is more laid back in your opinion ??


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> so the ms1 is more laid back in your opinion ??


 
  To generalize/simplify the MS Series are more neutral and less colored than the comparable SR/RS Grados.
  Laid back is not a description that I'd apply to any MS/Grado.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> To generalize/simplify the MS Series are more neutral and less colored than the comparable SR/RS Grados.
> Laid back is not a description that I'd apply to any MS/Grado.


 
   
  ok, good
  the thing that blew my mind , the part of the 60's sound that i loved, was the rhythm, musicality , its exciting.
  similar to the linn sound, that part of the sound that connects you to the music emotionally, to me thats the most important thing
  another question:
  PRaT , what is that ?? i'm new here !!  lol


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> ok, good
> the thing that blew my mind , the part of the 60's sound that i loved, was the rhythm, musicality , its exciting.
> similar to the linn sound, that part of the sound that connects you to the music emotionally, to me thats the most important thing
> another question:
> PRaT , what is that ?? i'm new here !!  lol


 
  PRaT = Pace, Rythm and Timing
  It's a made up term to describe a certain SQ.
  I see it used to describe Naim SQ - fast, fun, bass-light


----------



## cel4145

PRaT: Pace, Rhythm and Timing. This might help:

http://www.stereophile.com/reference/23/index.html


----------



## jaywillin

ahhhhhh,
   
  lol, got it, the  "a" and "T" were throwing me !!


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> PRaT: Pace, Rhythm and Timing. This might help:
> 
> http://www.stereophile.com/reference/23/index.html


 
   
  thanks, was good to read again !!


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Quote: 





gefski said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  The running times for your examples are comparable to those of full CD's, so the files sizes will also be similar to full-CD rips. (Ripping a CD to anything beyond 16/44.1 yields notably larger file sizes without the possibility of improved audio.)
   
  You're fine.


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> To generalize/simplify the MS Series are more neutral and less colored than the comparable SR/RS Grados.
> Laid back is not a description that I'd apply to any MS/Grado.


 
  I am enjoying my newly found Alessandro sound signature MS2i.
   
  I never tried the MS Pro and the MS1i, but the MS2i sound signature is more balance to me than the rest of the Lower model Grados ($350 or less) that  I auditioned in the past.  
  It has better soundstage depth and bass than the 325is or lower Grado models.
   
  I highly recommend to newbies  the MS2i or the Alessandro version of Grado if  the original  Grado is to forward or bright for you.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> Wow, I totally forgot about his thread...you're right, that was one heck of a lot of work he put into that, and it's a shame that it's turned out as you described. I exchanged a few PMs with him shortly after I first read through his comparisons and I agree that he's a class act.
> 
> That must have been a blast gettign to hear all those phones! Did you have a favorite that really impressed you?


 
   
  The fact that the room was very busy made it hard to compare the headphones with one another, but if i had to choose a favorite, it would be the Audeze LCD3. I know that i mention that the Stax 009 were present, but  having read so many rave reviews and comments about them,  my expectations might have been too high.


----------



## obobskivich

gefski said:


> Here are some sample file sizes, which would help me see if my ripping is out of whack. If I can save some space, great! These are all cds, ripped to 16/44 flac, using Poikosoft Easy CD DA. I'm including complete detail, though just a ballpark comparison of the numbers would be great. Thanks!
> 
> Alejandro Escovido 'A Man Under the Influence'. 325 mb duration 50:16
> Bill Evans 'Sunday at the VV' 439 mb duration 1:08:25
> Miles 'Sketches...' 331 mb duration 1:00:44




That's normal for the length you're ripping. If that was 300-400MB for 3-4 minutes of audio you'd have a problem though, and that's what I was originally understanding you to mean. 2GB is out of the question for a CD though (it should always be <700MB); rip 16/44.1 lossless in the container of your choice, and you should be set. 

Any reason you're not ripping individual tracks though? 



hamilcarbarca said:


> The running times for your examples are comparable to those of full CD's, so the files sizes will also be similar to full-CD rips. (Ripping a CD to anything beyond 16/44.1 yields notably larger file sizes without the possibility of improved audio.)
> 
> You're fine.




+1.


----------



## apollo11

awgd8 said:


> I am enjoying my newly found Alessandro sound signature MS2i.
> 
> I never tried the MS Pro and the MS1i, but the MS2i sound signature is more balance to me than the rest of the Lower model Grados ($350 or less) that  I auditioned in the past.
> It has better soundstage depth and bass than the 325is or lower Grado models.
> ...


How would you compare ales ms series to rs2 or ps500?


----------



## jaywillin

well, i pulled the trigger
  just ordered a pair of 225i's , should be here tuesday,
  thats the upper limit of my budget,
  unless i'm really blown away, i may still try the alessandro ms1,
  or maybe the 80, and 125


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> well, i pulled the trigger
> just ordered a pair of 225i's , should be here tuesday,
> thats the upper limit of my budget,
> unless i'm really blown away, i may still try the alessandro ms1,
> or maybe the 80, and 125


 
   

  If you decide you like the sound you can remove the buttons and throw on a leather headband and you'll really be happy!


----------



## jaywillin

I'm still curious about the ms1's, and they are half the price , and there are some other cans I'd like to hear, just thought the 225 would be a good place to start, use the return policies judiciously , and have a blast


----------



## Krutsch

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> If you decide you like the sound you can remove the buttons and throw on a leather headband and you'll really be happy!


 
   
  @parbaked - Can I ask what headphone amp you are using?  If that's a DIY, you did a fine job with the enclosure - looks really nice.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





krutsch said:


> @parbaked - Can I ask what headphone amp you are using?  If that's a DIY, you did a fine job with the enclosure - looks really nice.


 
  Blueberry Audio Emotion+ http://www.head-fi.org/t/124485/review-blueberry-audio-emotion-theres-a-new-woody-in-town
   

   
  It was very nice looking, with the best woodwork I've seen on any audio equipment, but it sounded a bit bland to my ears. 
  The maker had an interesting history on HF then disappeared. Search the threads if you have interest..
  I have moved on to a MAD Ear HD Super 2
   

  and an old Joe Grado Signature HP-1
   

  so I don't miss the Blueberry one bit


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> well, i pulled the trigger
> just ordered a pair of 225i's , should be here tuesday,
> thats the upper limit of my budget,
> unless i'm really blown away, i may still try the alessandro ms1,
> or maybe the 80, and 125


 
  I'm really enjoying my 225i's which are my first entry into headphonia. More than likely they'll sound much better than what your used to. Coming from lowfi Ipod listening as I was-it was a huge step in the right direction.
   
  Problem is the slippery slope becuase then I realized what I've been missing and decided to upgrade my home audio and maybe look at pricier cans....


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> I'm really enjoying my 225i's which are my first entry into headphonia. More than likely they'll sound much better than what your used to. Coming from lowfi Ipod listening as I was-it was a huge step in the right direction.
> 
> Problem is the slippery slope becuase then I realized what I've been missing and decided to upgrade my home audio and maybe look at pricier cans....


 

 i've had a much nicer home stereo before, its been gone a while, now its just the pc, a d1 dac/amp, a pair of a2's, and i'm learning just how good the sound can be with headphones, for comparatively little money. i'm using the ath ad300's right now, and when i listen to music through the a2's now, its nowhere near as enjoyable as the headphones.
  i had the sr60i's briefly, and got a taste of the grado sound, but i wanted a little more refinement.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> If you decide you like the sound you can remove the buttons and throw on a leather headband and you'll really be happy!


 
  Is that a Turbulent Labs leather headband? I've been debating whether to grab one or not.


----------



## parbaked

Yup from before Turbulent though. The cheaper, thinner model, which is plenty lux! Nice product. Not at all DIY!


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> i've had a much nicer home stereo before, its been gone a while, now its just the pc, a d1 dac/amp, a pair of a2's, and i'm learning just how good the sound can be with headphones, for comparatively little money. i'm using the ath ad300's right now, and when i listen to music through the a2's now, its nowhere near as enjoyable as the headphones.
> i had the sr60i's briefly, and got a taste of the grado sound, but i wanted a little more refinement.


 
  Go for the SR1i Dude
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Just kidding-but that might be the ultimate upgrade....you don't mind spend $700 on headphones do you?!


----------



## jaywillin

baby steps ! 
whatever I get now will have to do for a while , and when funds allow, I'll go for the big guns then .
I'll go for the whole ball of wax , amp, dac, and cans


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> baby steps !
> whatever I get now will have to do for a while , and when funds allow, I'll go for the big guns then .
> I'll go for the whole ball of wax , amp, dac, and cans


 
  I'm sure you will be just fine with the 225i, after listening to them you may never even need to go up to higher model/priced Grado's because you may be fine with the sound signature of the SR models, and may not like the sound signature of the RS, GS and PS models. I own the 325is, and must say that I am 100% satisfied with their performance in every way! I'm not saying that I wouldn't mind hearing the sound signature of the higher priced models, but I myself am truley happy with the 325is, and from what I understand the 225i is no slouch either, so congratulations, and just enjoy the hell out of them and don't worry about what others think of the higher priced models there is nothing wrong with the SR models at all IMO. Good luck.


----------



## tomb

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Blueberry Audio Emotion+ http://www.head-fi.org/t/124485/review-blueberry-audio-emotion-theres-a-new-woody-in-town
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Blueberry made some very nice renditions of the Millett Hybrid, if I recall ...


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> I'm sure you will be just fine with the 225i, after listening to them you may never even need to go up to higher model/priced Grado's because you may be fine with the sound signature of the SR models, and may not like the sound signature of the RS, GS and PS models. I own the 325is, and must say that I am 100% satisfied with their performance in every way! I'm not saying that I wouldn't mind hearing the sound signature of the higher priced models, but I myself am truley happy with the 325is, and from what I understand the 225i is no slouch either, so congratulations, and just enjoy the hell out of them and don't worry about what others think of the higher priced models there is nothing wrong with the SR models at all IMO. Good luck.


 

 i'm so new at this, i really haven't heard very many different brands of headphones, i really like the ad300s i'm listening to now, very impressive sound for $46, they have a wider soundstage, nice tonal range, it makes me what to hear some of the nicer a-t's , i'll probably end up with several different phones, that do different things, who knows !


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> i'm so new at this, i really haven't heard very many different brands of headphones, i really like the ad300s i'm listening to now, very impressive sound for $46, they have a wider soundstage, nice tonal range, it makes me what to hear some of the nicer a-t's , i'll probably end up with several different phones, that do different things, who knows !


 
  Not for nothing ,but the SR60i/80i would have blown you away with sound quality as well!
  Like I mentioned, I have the 325is, but prior to that I had a pair of SR80i's that I unfortunately destroyed, and they were amazing for 99$U.S. That being said, you are going to love your 225i's.


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





apollo11 said:


> How would you compare ales ms series to rs2 or ps500?


 
  Currently, all i have is the MS2i.   The RS2i  still has that Grado bright sound of the mids/highs, but better soundstage and less bright than the 325is.  I would say, if I stick with the original Grado and have enough money to spare, I will go for RS2i.  The reason is it is lighter and balance.  The RS2i Mid-bass does not linger  longer  than the Mid bass of the MS2i that I have. I prefer the MS2i.   You also have  to consider  the type of DAC you are going to hook it up to.  I have the Audioengine D1 setup.
   
   The guy (member here) who sold me his MS2i, just emailed me yesterday.  The reason he sold his Ms2i was the Mids and Highs hurt his ears on some songs that he played.
  Unfortunately, he already sold his MS2i to me before he found out the culprit.  This is what he said:
   
   
  "  the MS2is hurt my ears sometimes? This was with the Schiit Magni
  headphone amp (& the Modi DAC). I've been reading up on the new Asgard 2...."
   
  Seems like the Schiit makes the Grado a lot brighter?  My Audioengine D1 is very balance with nice mid-bass , better than the RS2i ? The Rs2i mid bass is there but fast to dissipate...
   
  And for the PS500s,  It is not balance at all.  I would want more mids and highs on everysong that I hear.  For R&B songs and small classical ensemble it is great! The mid-bass empowers the highs.  I was spoiled by the details of my sold 325is, so I would love to hear more details.  The soundstage of the PS500 is very unique.  It is wide, but contained.
  It does not have that 3D depth of WIDE Space..... But it is somehow has farther sound or wider  space  , but does not echoing back.  I agree that most members here describe it as " Tube-like " sound.   
   
  MS2i does not have the in your face mids/highs of the typical Grado sound.  The details is close to the RS2i and yet more balance due to wider soundstage (3D like) and lingering mid-bass.  This is with the AudioEngine D1 hooked up to the MS2i and with Imac/Itunes apple lossless files.   Equalizer off.
   
  People might disagree, but for the money It is worth to give it a shot!
   
  I love the Alessandro MS2i !


----------



## jaywillin

Very interesting, I found the sound of the modi/bravo a tad on the bright side as compared to the d1 when I compared them a while back . At the time I was thinking it was the headphones I was using , senn hd203 and the sr60s , I kept the d1 because mostly because of features/convenience , and I started looking for "warmer" headphones, I've since read a lot that in general, the schitt products can seem a little dry, too revealing of inferior source material.
I was considering trying the modi/magni combo with the 225's I have coming , but I believe I'll wait and see how they pair with the d1


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> Very interesting, I found the sound of the modi/bravo a tad on the bright side as compared to the d1 when I compared them a while back . At the time I was thinking it was the headphones I was using , senn hd203 and the sr60s , I kept the d1 because mostly because of features/convenience , and I started looking for "warmer" headphones, I've since read a lot that in general, the schitt products can seem a little dry, too revealing of inferior source material.
> I was considering trying the modi/magni combo with the 225's I have coming , but I believe I'll wait and see how they pair with the d1


 
  Yes, wait for the D1 pair.  
   
  My MS2i seller emailed me this from a review he just read from one of our members.
   
   
  Grado 325is (G-cush and tshirt mod)
  >
  > The Magni does not really like these phones, with the G-cush alone they are
  > way to bright and shrill, peircing and painful for some songs. The T-shirt
  > mod under the G-cush tames that so they are tolerable but I don't typiclly
  > use the Magni with these due to this issue.
  >
  > I was expecting similar results with the Asgard 2, but that's not the case.
  > The Asgard drives these phones just fine (with the mods). Wide soundstage,
  > good mids and highs, but the bass is not there. The other two phones above
  > are quite a bit more full than these phones. The Grados sound much better
  > with my modded x-fi in my main computer rig and that's probably where they
  > are going to stay.
  >
  >
  >
  > So, overall the Asgard is a good step up from the Magni, as I would expect
  > it to be. Next I think I will get a Bifrost and see how that changes things.
  >
  > Hope this helps some of you fence riders jump in this Schiit pile with
  > us...[image:
  > beerchug.gif]


----------



## markm1

Question for classical music. I listen to mostly aggressive rock oriented music. But, I do listen to some playlists I've created of classical and jazz.
   
  So, if you read the hype, you will be told that Grados aren't very good for symphonic music particularly the SR series. Still, I'm sure many of us w/ SR HP's listen to classical-at least from time to time.
   
  My question is-classical, especially full orchestral classical, _what HPs do you use for symphonic music? _Do you use your higher end  Grados are have a classical HP and a rock headphone or whatever?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> Question for classical music. I listen to mostly aggressive rock oriented music. But, I do listen to some playlists I've created of classical and jazz.
> 
> So, if you read the hype, you will be told that Grados aren't very good for symphonic music particularly the SR series. Still, I'm sure many of us w/ SR HP's listen to classical-at least from time to time.
> 
> ...


 
  I use woodied 325i w/ G-Cush for most of my listening including classical and opera.  Nice wide soundstage.


----------



## Awgd8

Do you guys know which driver is the right side or left side?  I was trying to fix the wire (Untangle) my MS2i . I removed that 2 tiny rubbers that keep the cup connected to the headband.
   
  I was about to put it all together, assuming that the cup is marked with L or R, but.....
  $#%$%#$^^  Nadda! nothing is marked!  All I can see is , one cup has red wires behind the mesh wires and another cup has white.
   
  I saw a pic of an MS2i  with cup (red wire) that is attached to the Left side of the headband.  Is this right?  It`s sound good so far.  =)


----------



## sinnottj

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Do you guys know which driver is the right side or left side?  I was trying to fix the wire (Untangle) my MS2i . I removed that 2 tiny rubbers that keep the cup connected to the headband.
> 
> I was about to put it all together, assuming that the cup is marked with L or R, but.....
> $#%$%#$^^  Nadda! nothing is marked!  All I can see is , one cup has red wires behind the mesh wires and another cup has white.
> ...


 
   
  Do you have an amp with a left/right balance control you can plug them into? Or a balance control on your computer's media player? Just set it to full left and see which cup the music comes out of


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Do you guys know which driver is the right side or left side?  I was trying to fix the wire (Untangle) my MS2i . I removed that 2 tiny rubbers that keep the cup connected to the headband.
> 
> I was about to put it all together, assuming that the cup is marked with L or R, but.....
> $#%$%#$^^  Nadda! nothing is marked!  All I can see is , one cup has red wires behind the mesh wires and another cup has white.
> ...


 
  I've done that but I have a test CD that plays both L & R channels so i could figure it out.
  My MS2 has red cable visible in L and blue cable visible in R driver so that's probably a good guess!


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





sinnottj said:


> Do you have an amp with a left/right balance control you can plug them into? Or a balance control on your computer's media player? Just set it to full left and see which cup the music comes out of


 
  Cool!  I will run my computer sound media test then.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> I've done that but I have a test CD that plays both L & R channels so i could figure it out.
> My MS2 has red cable visible in L and blue cable visible in R driver so that's probably a good guess!


 
  It seems like the red wire cup goes  the Left headband... =)


----------



## Awgd8

> Double post....


----------



## newphones

Are igrado's considered to be part of the grado family? 
   
  Most reviews note
   
  -boosted bass
   
  -rolled off treble
   
  -build quality issues
   
  However, these are supposed to sound good with the appropriate mods. As such, I expect a sound signature similar to portapro's, but with a bit more high frequency response. Advice?


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> I've done that but I have a test CD that plays both L & R channels so i could figure it out.
> My MS2 has red cable visible in L and blue cable visible in R driver so that's probably a good guess!


 
  Correct, the blue wire is the right driver and the red wire is the left driver.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yeah, can't figure out why Grado would wire their headphones the opposite of the industry standard.  Red should always be right.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Even the extension cable is wired bass-ackwards.


----------



## Awgd8

I appreciate the help guys!  As always, you can find answers in this thread... =)


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





newphones said:


> Are igrado's considered to be part of the grado family?
> 
> Most reviews note
> 
> ...


 
   
  I don't have any advice, but for the money, I am quite happy with my iGrados.
  Apparently they use the same drivers as SR-60i
   
  But I'm sure that won't stop me from getting a "real" pair of Grados!


----------



## Krutsch

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> Question for classical music. I listen to mostly aggressive rock oriented music. But, I do listen to some playlists I've created of classical and jazz.
> 
> So, if you read the hype, you will be told that Grados aren't very good for symphonic music particularly the SR series. Still, I'm sure many of us w/ SR HP's listen to classical-at least from time to time.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I listen to more classical than everything else, combined.  To be frank, for ambient/electronica (e.g. Steve Roach) and vocals (e.g. Rebecca Pidgeon or Kimbra) , I will often switch to my Senn HD-598s for the very lush mids and low-mids.  But for strings, piano and full orchestra... that's where I fell in love with Grado.


----------



## Krutsch

Grado GR10.  Does anyone on this thread have a set of Grado GR10 IEMs, as well as an RS1i or RS2i?
  I am reading reviews that favorably compare the sound to the RS1i and this seems too good to be true.


----------



## obobskivich

krutsch said:


> Grado GR10.  Does anyone on this thread have a set of Grado GR10 IEMs, as well as an RS1i or RS2i?
> I am reading reviews that favorably compare the sound to the RS1i and this
> seems too good to be true.




I too am very interested in this...


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





krutsch said:


> I listen to more classical than everything else, combined.  To be frank, for ambient/electronica (e.g. Steve Roach) and vocals (e.g. Rebecca Pidgeon or Kimbra) , I will often switch to my Senn HD-598s for the very lush mids and low-mids.  But for strings, piano and full orchestra... that's where I fell in love with Grado.


 
  So,  I've never heard the RS series-my sense is the RS1 and 2 have a better soundstage and maybe translate into orchestral better...not that my 225 is horrid, but just something to consider....fair assumption?


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> I too am very interested in this...


 
  Me too!
   
  how  much does the GR8 & GR10 run


----------



## Krutsch

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> So,  I've never heard the RS series-my sense is the RS1 and 2 have a better soundstage and maybe translate into orchestral better...not that my 225 is horrid, but just something to consider....fair assumption?


 
   
  It's been a while since I've listened to the 225, so I'm not sure what my comments are worth in that regard.
   
  But for my tastes, what really separated the RS2i from the pack was the detail.  For classical (especially strings and piano), the detail is just spectacular; the aggressiveness (attack, if you will) really works wonders with this genre of music.  This was a surprise to me when I auditioned a bunch of Grado models at a local retailer for a couple of hours.
   
  When I listened to the RS2i or RS1i versus the lower priced Grado models, the difference in detail and attack was large (again, for my ears using my laptop, DAC/amp and music I know, well)... YMMV.
   
  As for soundstage, however... my Sennheiser HD-598 cans have a larger soundstage and I've started using these for different types of music (as I mentioned in my earlier reply).
   
  I am a believer, now, in matching headphones to the music - which means, of course, that upgrade madness will never end and I'm already shopping for a new set of IEMs for mobile use


----------



## obobskivich

markm1 said:


> So,  I've never heard the RS series-my sense is the RS1 and 2 have a better soundstage and maybe translate into orchestral better...not that my 225 is horrid, but just something to consider....fair assumption?




The RS-1 are "so so" with orchestral music imho - they have better staging, but they aren't "big" or "wide open" - I think the GS-1000 or another manufacturer (AT would be my pick) would be a better choice if you want a big, spacious presentation. One thing the RS-1 do *excellently* though is render brass. So they do a fantastic job, tonally, for large orchestral pieces - but they don't capture the scope and scale of a very large concert hall like some other headphones. It's been so long since I've heard the GS-1000 that I'm not really comfortable trying to draw comparisons - someone with a GS-1000 could probably comment on that though (there's a few people who frequent this thread with GSKs). 




whirlwind said:


> Me too!
> 
> how  much does the GR8 & GR10 run




No idea on GR8 (does anyone else read that as "gr-eight" or "great" ? ), but iirc GR10 are around $400.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





krutsch said:


> It's been a while since I've listened to the 225, so I'm not sure what my comments are worth in that regard.
> 
> But for my tastes, what really separated the RS2i from the pack was the detail.  For classical (especially strings and piano), the detail is just spectacular; the aggressiveness (attack, if you will) really works wonders with this genre of music.  This was a surprise to me when I auditioned a bunch of Grado models at a local retailer for a couple of hours.
> 
> ...


 
  Good stuff!  I'm very much looking forward to my first headfi meet in May and auditioning some cool gear.
   
  Cheers!


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





krutsch said:


> I am a believer, now, in matching headphones to the music - which means, of course, that upgrade madness will never end and I'm already shopping for a new set of IEMs for mobile use


 
   
  Yep, that's my excuse for buying more headphones!


----------



## wormsdriver

I had the Gr8 for a few months before I sold it(a few months ago). It was a very interesting iem, I had a love hate relationship with it because at times the highs would be painful to listen to(i have a similar problem with the Rs1 also). Surprisingly, it had very good sub-bass when it was called for, I actually used it often to watch movies.
  In a few words I would say, it had very clean/clear mids and highs. no midbass hump but had very good low bass. For example, I've never heard an explosion in a movie sound as good as like what it did with these iems. Also, these were a real pleasure to handle. They are very small, light weight and just disappear into your ears.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> The RS-1 are "so so" with orchestral music imho - they have better staging, but they aren't "big" or "wide open" - I think the GS-1000 or another manufacturer (AT would be my pick) would be a better choice if you want a big, spacious presentation. One thing the RS-1 do *excellently* though is render brass. So they do a fantastic job, tonally, for large orchestral pieces - but they don't capture the scope and scale of a very large concert hall like some other headphones. It's been so long since I've heard the GS-1000 that I'm not really comfortable trying to draw comparisons - someone with a GS-1000 could probably comment on that though (there's a few people who frequent this thread with GSKs).
> No idea on GR8 (does anyone else read that as "gr-eight" or "great" ?
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  With their big soundstage, i find that the GS1000 do a very good job with orchestral music, they're still my go to phones when listening to live concerts on DVD, especially the first generation, non ''i'' model, since their midrange was a little more recessed than the newer version.


----------



## jinteddy7

*****, have to stop using my sr60is in the office ... they are way too open ... hope my shures dont destroy my ears


----------



## AK7579

I use my 125is in my office and have had no problems yet. The open cans have taught me to keep the volume down and in turn my hearing is being spared some damage from hearing loss.


----------



## Hyper92

ok, i just got my grado ps500 5 days ago. is it normal for them distort easily? o_O or did i receive a defective unit. i got them from a authorized dealer (woo audio)


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





hyper92 said:


> ok, i just got my grado ps500 5 days ago. is it normal for them distort easily? o_O or did i receive a defective unit. i got them from a authorized dealer (woo audio)


 

 no, I was pumping my RS-2 with my Lyr to ear shredding levels....because I'm stupid and have a death wish for my headphones apparently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. They didn't distort until it was at a completely un-listenable level. Maybe check your source materials or DAC?


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Quote: 





hyper92 said:


> ok, i just got my grado ps500 5 days ago. is it normal for them distort easily? o_O or did i receive a defective unit. i got them from a authorized dealer (woo audio)


 
  I've had similar issues with almost all my Grados and have had to send them back.
  IME Grado doesn't have a great QA/QC process the first time around but the repaired/replaced ones have never given any problems.
  Is the distortion on one driver or both.


----------



## mibo

It's been a long time since I've posted. Which wasn't that much to begin with.
   
  I just wanted to mention my appreciation of Grado.
   
  My SR80 were purchased in March of 2007.They are all beat up and are still my daily drivers. (The 'use' character these cans have are amazing.) They still deliver really good sound. After all these years. I do have other headphones, but the SR80 have been my primary go to cans all these years. Minus replacement pads and some tweaks to the stock cord. They still give what I ask of them.


----------



## Hyper92

Quote: 





shahzada123 said:


> I've had similar issues with almost all my Grados and have had to send them back.
> IME Grado doesn't have a great QA/QC process the first time around but the repaired/replaced ones have never given any problems.
> Is the distortion on one driver or both.


 
  yes, the distortion is on both drivers :/ it's noticeable even on moderate listening levels.


----------



## gefski

obobskivich said:


> The RS-1 are "so so" with orchestral music imho - they have better staging, but they aren't "big" or "wide open" - I think the GS-1000 or another manufacturer (AT would be my pick) would be a better choice if you want a big, spacious presentation. One thing the RS-1 do *excellently* though is render brass. So they do a fantastic job, tonally, for large orchestral pieces - but they don't capture the scope and scale of a very large concert hall like some other headphones. It's been so long since I've heard the GS-1000 that I'm not really comfortable trying to draw comparisons - someone with a GS-1000 could probably comment on that though (there's a few people who frequent this thread with GSKs).




Yes, without a doubt. "Truth of timbre" on all details. Cymbal, horns, guitar, string bass, skins on drums, stick, human voice, each in its own space, all at the same time with differing loudness levels, it comes alive and I forget I'm listening to cans. Less successful for me with large massed strings and/or brass.

Don't know if going up ($) in Grados to G-Cush voiced models helps this. (I'm not fond of my RS1i used with G-Cush)


----------



## obobskivich

hyper92 said:


> yes, the distortion is on both drivers :/ it's noticeable even on moderate listening levels.




Sure you aren't clipping from source -> amp?


----------



## pallentx

Quote: 





hyper92 said:


> ok, i just got my grado ps500 5 days ago. is it normal for them distort easily? o_O or did i receive a defective unit. i got them from a authorized dealer (woo audio)


 
  I don't have ps500s, but my SR325is and SR80s wont distort when turned up to ear-slitting volumes. If they are getting a good feed, they shouldn't distort.


----------



## jaywillin

UPS came early, i have the 225i's , kept hearing how the bowls are uncomfortable, feels pretty good to me.
  only been listening now about 15-20 minutes, very , very good initial impression, maybe a little bright, these were used from amazon so
  not sure how many hours are on them, can't be too many i'd think, time will tell
   
   
  and a little later, after more listening,
  i don't thinks its brightness in the phones themselves, it's the source material, the song ,the  track itself,


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> UPS came early, i have the 225i's , kept hearing how the bowls are uncomfortable, feels pretty good to me.
> only been listening now about 15-20 minutes, very , very good initial impression, maybe a little bright, these were used from amazon so
> not sure how many hours are on them, can't be too many i'd think, time will tell


 
  w/ my 225i's I haven't had the horrible discomfort I'd read about-particularly after I bended the head band. There are times when my ears get a little warm or sore, but it kind of comes and goes. Most of the time they are fine....I might take them off for a few minutes and then back  on.
   
  That said, I would agree they aren't built for extravagent comfort or anything....would never use the word "plush". But, it hasn't been that big of an issue on my end. Pehaps, because I had fairly low expectations, I wasn't really put off. I was almost expecting vice like ear pain-not!


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





hyper92 said:


> yes, the distortion is on both drivers :/ it's noticeable even on moderate listening levels.


 
   
  Mr. Hyper
   
  What are you driving the Grados with? Amp? Headphone jack on a___?
  As O'Bob asked, is the amp clipping?
  Is the source clipping?
  Is the recording distorted?
  Or are the Grados FUBAR?


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





hyper92 said:


> ok, i just got my grado ps500 5 days ago. is it normal for them distort easily? o_O or did i receive a defective unit. i got them from a authorized dealer (woo audio)


 
  My question is, what kind of music are you playing with? When you said distortion, do you mean the whole freq. range or just bass? 
   
  Hook it up straight to the CD source, no DAC, no amp....


----------



## myears

new sr80is


----------



## wemedge

Quote: 





myears said:


> new sr80is


 
   

 Very nice wood cups. They look great!
   
  wemedge


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





myears said:


> new sr80is


 
   
  Nice!, do they sound as good as they look?


----------



## myears

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Nice!, do they sound as good as they look?


 
   
  Good question, I'm not sure because I've just installed them, but I would say yes, at least they do sound different than before.


----------



## Hyper92

Quote: 





pallentx said:


> I don't have ps500s, but my SR325is and SR80s wont distort when turned up to ear-slitting volumes. If they are getting a good feed, they shouldn't distort.


 
   I'm not using an amp, i'm just using a cowon j3 for a source right now. i was planning to get an amp/dac combo down the road though. it distorts mostly on the bass, it vibrates sometimes. When i turn the volume up, the distortion becomes noticeable. just really bothers me that i dropped $600 for these things, and they distort :/ i'm really considering returning them very soon.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





myears said:


> Good question, I'm not sure because I've just installed them, but I would say yes, at least they do sound different than before.


 
  Those look like the Vibro Classic Cups.
   
  My guess is they made your SR80i brighter - am I right? I base this on the fact that my own Magnum X drivers are housed in the Vibro Classic Cups, and their bass presence is quite light. I believe it has to do with the cut-out entry for the cable.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





hyper92 said:


> I'm not using an amp, i'm just using a cowon j3 for a source right now. i was planning to get an amp/dac combo down the road though. it distorts mostly on the bass, it vibrates sometimes. When i turn the volume up, the distortion becomes noticeable. just really bothers me that i dropped $600 for these things, and they distort :/ i'm really considering returning them very soon.


 

 like we have been saying; check the source material; is it poorly encoded music?


----------



## Hyper92

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> like we have been saying; check the source material; is it poorly encoded music?


 
   i'm using lossless flac, i'm not that of a noob to be using the ps500's with mp3 192 kbps files D:


----------



## parbaked

If they seem that much out of spec, exchange them and see what you think of the replacements.
  You could have a bad pair for whatever reason. Stuff happens...


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Quote: 





hyper92 said:


> yes, the distortion is on both drivers :/ it's noticeable even on moderate listening levels.


 
  Best to send them back.


----------



## apollo11

Quote: 





myears said:


> new sr80is


 
  wow like it! I hope i can do that also to my SR80!


----------



## jimbob54

hyper92 said:


> ok, i just got my grado ps500 5 days ago. is it normal for them distort easily? o_O or did i receive a defective unit. i got them from a authorized dealer (woo audio)




I have had a pair of 325is for a couple of weeks and I think I am noticing some distortion (please dont laugh at this bit) on distorted guitar sounds. I can hear the guitar as recorded out of the amp but also an extra bit of sibilance/ crackle which sounds more line it comes from the phones rather than the "music" if that makes sense. Notice far more on the right driver. I am not driving to ear splitting levels either.

I am going to persevere for a few more weeks and experiment with different sources/ amps etc.

UPDATE: cleaned plugs, reconnected everything, sibilance/crackle/whatever abated.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Quote: 





jimbob54 said:


> I have had a pair of 325is for a couple of weeks and I think I am noticing some distortion (please dont laugh at this bit) on distorted guitar sounds. I can hear the guitar as recorded out of the amp but also an extra bit of sibilance/ crackle which sounds more line it comes from the phones rather than the "music" if that makes sense. Notice far more on the right driver. I am not driving to ear splitting levels either.


 
   
  I too notice an occasional tendency toward sibilance with the SR325is.


----------



## Melvins

Quote: 





apollo11 said:


> wow like it! I hope i can do that also to my SR80!


 
  beautiful man. they made me wanna scoop a SR series Grado can and throw some woodies on it. the forwardness of the treble is unparalleled


----------



## pallentx

I read several reports of "grattle" with Grados - mostly after modders removed the thin fabric from the drivers. Its usually caused by hair or debris getting into the driver chamber and rattling around. Not sure if that's what you are describing, but you might try gently blowing air into the driver chamber to see if it affects the distortion sound. Otherwise, you might want to contact Grado. Distortion is not normal and these things are too expensive to not have operating properly. Grado has a good reputation for taking care of their customers.


----------



## myears

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> Those look like the Vibro Classic Cups.
> 
> My guess is they made your SR80i brighter - am I right? I base this on the fact that my own Magnum X drivers are housed in the Vibro Classic Cups, and their bass presence is quite light. I believe it has to do with the cut-out entry for the cable.


 
   
  Well, no. I'm not good at describing sounds in English, but I think the bass presence improved noticeably as well as the soundstage, the sound seems to be more detailed than before. One of my complaints about the sr80is was that I couldn't listen to them anymore because of the lack of details, compared to the sr325is. I think the "level of details" now is quite close to the sr325is (I still have to compare them more carefully, the sr325is sound more balanced though). I hope I'm not just overexcited because of the looks but for now I'm impressed. Yes they are vibros.


----------



## gefski

hyper92 said:


> I'm not using an amp, i'm just using a cowon j3 for a source right now. i was planning to get an amp/dac combo down the road though. it distorts mostly on the bass, it vibrates sometimes. When i turn the volume up, the distortion becomes noticeable. just really bothers me that i dropped $600 for these things, and they distort :/ i'm really considering returning them very soon.




When encountering problems, I always go back to basics and work through a process of elimination. First, plug another set of completely different cans, or preferably a couple pairs--same amplification, same music (try to pick one track where the problem is real obvious), same volume, and see if you've got the same or similar distortion, clipping, whatever. If that "cleans it up", you may have a Grado problem and should call the dealer. If the problem remains, you can
assume the Grados are ok and look elsewhere. 

Make it easy on yourself. Good dealers don't want to lose a sale and will work to help you figure it out.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





myears said:


> Well, no. I'm not good at describing sounds in English, but I think the bass presence improved noticeably as well as the soundstage, the sound seems to be more detailed than before. One of my complaints about the sr80is was that I couldn't listen to them anymore because of the lack of details, compared to the sr325is. I think the "level of details" now is quite close to the sr325is (I still have to compare them more carefully, the sr325is sound more balanced though). I hope I'm not just overexcited because of the looks but for now I'm impressed. Yes they are vibros.


 
  Interesting. Sounds like it did improve the sound then? That's great!


----------



## jaywillin

I have a pair of ms1i's on the way, I wonder which I'll keep , them or the 225's hmmmm !?


----------



## Krutsch

Quote: 





krutsch said:


> Grado GR10.  Does anyone on this thread have a set of Grado GR10 IEMs, as well as an RS1i or RS2i?
> I am reading reviews that favorably compare the sound to the RS1i and this seems too good to be true.


 
   
  Bump.
   
  I am hoping that someone on this thread will care to comment on the GR10 sound, compared to an RS1 or 2.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





krutsch said:


> Bump.
> 
> I am hoping that someone on this thread will care to comment on the GR10 sound, compared to an RS1 or 2.


 
  I've never read any comments that the Grado IEM sound like the headphones. 
  It's not a criticism just that they are not designed to sound like the headphones.


----------



## Awgd8

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> I have a pair of ms1i's on the way, I wonder which I'll keep , them or the 225's hmmmm !?


 
   
   
  I would like to know which one you"ll choose...


----------



## streetdragon

Wondering too


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> I would like to know which one you"ll choose...


 
   
  i was just sitting here thinking how good the dead sounds through the 225's, i may never give them up, which ever one looses out, i may keep to do some mods to !


----------



## joseph69

I was reading a couple of pages back about people hearing some distortion with their Grado's. I also have a question about this. I own SR325is's, and when I'm listening to smooth jazz from a Cd I noticed from the day I received them that it sounds like I can hear the musician blowing into the reed. It almost sounds like distortion, but I noticed this on all Cd's and tracks with brass instrument . I'm not sure if this is normal and just detail, or if this is some type of distortion. Otherwise I have no issues at all with hearing anything distorted, and I never listen at high volumes, so I can count that out. Does anyone know what I am talking about or hear what I am hearing when a brass instrument is playing? Thanks.
  BTW I've changed sources from Cd, preamp and Mac, and still hear the same sound with all sources.And I only own one pair of headphones, so I cant compare.
  So is this detail, am I actually hearing the musicians breath on the reed?
  Or is this distortion. Thanks again.


----------



## Krutsch

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> I was reading a couple of pages back about people hearing some distortion with their Grado's. I also have a question about this. I own SR325is's, and when I'm listening to smooth jazz from a Cd I noticed from the day I received them that it sounds like I can hear the musician blowing into the reed. It almost sounds like distortion, but I noticed this on all Cd's and tracks with brass instrument . I'm not sure if this is normal and just detail, or if this is some type of distortion. Otherwise I have no issues at all with hearing anything distorted, and I never listen at high volumes, so I can count that out. Does anyone know what I am talking about or hear what I am hearing when a brass instrument is playing? Thanks.
> BTW I've changed sources from Cd, preamp and Mac, and still hear the same sound with all sources.And I only own one pair of headphones, so I cant compare.
> So is this detail, am I actually hearing the musicians breath on the reed?
> Or is this distortion. Thanks again.


 
   
  It is the sound of saliva on the reed (sax) or lips (horns) and is very prominent on recordings like Miles Davis' Kind of Blue.  It can sound like distortion with some headphones, but if you've heard soft passages live from these instruments, you will recognize the sound.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





krutsch said:


> It is the sound of saliva on the reed (sax) or lips (horns) and is very prominent on recordings like Miles Davis' Kind of Blue.  It can sound like distortion with some headphones, but if you've heard soft passages live from these instruments, you will recognize the sound.


 
  Thank you for your reply.
  I always thought that it was some sound from the musicians reed, but when I reading this thread a couple o pages back it had me wondering! I thought maybe it was some type of distortion I was hearing, so I wasn't to sure. Now that you mentioned the saliva on the reed, your 100% percent right, thats exactly the sound I am hearing. Thanks again for your reply, and perfect description of what I am hearing.


----------



## jaywillin

a question for all the folks whole love grado headphones, what's your number 2 phone , your second favorite, one you'd live with if grado weren't around ? , no flagship kinda stuff , reasonably priced , widely available kinda stuff , just curious


----------



## Krutsch

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> a question for all the folks whole love grado headphones, what's your number 2 phone , your second favorite, one you'd live with if grado weren't around ? , no flagship kinda stuff , reasonably priced , widely available kinda stuff , just curious


 
   
  Sennheiser HD-598.  Really sweet sound for ambient, electronica and vocals.  Comfortable to wear and nicely priced.  
   
  Of course, as I write this, I am listening to 96k tracks from Grateful Dead and thinking how nice this sounds w/ my Grados, but I like to switch phones for a different sound, once in a while.


----------



## fabio-fi

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> a question for all the folks whole love grado headphones, what's your number 2 phone , your second favorite, one you'd live with if grado weren't around ? , no flagship kinda stuff , reasonably priced , widely available kinda stuff , just curious


 
   
  When i owned the SR80's my second favorite was the HD-25 I II


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> a question for all the folks whole love grado headphones, what's your number 2 phone , your second favorite, one you'd live with if grado weren't around ? , no flagship kinda stuff , reasonably priced , widely available kinda stuff , just curious


 
   
  Not necessarily favourite - but closer to my fwj 325i would be DT880.  After that - the K701 (which probably gets more head-time than any of my other cans).


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> a question for all the folks whole love grado headphones, what's your number 2 phone , your second favorite, one you'd live with if grado weren't around ? , no flagship kinda stuff , reasonably priced , widely available kinda stuff , just curious


 
   
  What's reasonably priced?, OK, i'll humour you, AKG K701.


----------



## streetdragon

jaywillin also don't forget to try the sr225 earpads on the MS1i when you get them, just a suggestion, you may like the clearer sound better.


----------



## Jepu

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> a question for all the folks whole love grado headphones, what's your number 2 phone , your second favorite, one you'd live with if grado weren't around ? , no flagship kinda stuff , reasonably priced , widely available kinda stuff , just curious


 
   
  Hafta say that I really liked the sound of Sennheiser HD598s the one time I had a chance to listen to them also. After about a ~week of listening to headphones within €300 range in various shops I ended up getting the Beyerdynamic DT990 though. Colored & bright sound also, but so, so comfey! No achey ears like what Grados do to me after a few hours of listening.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





streetdragon said:


> jaywillin also don't forget to try the sr225 earpads on the MS1i when you get them, just a suggestion, you may like the clearer sound better.


 

 i had already thought i'd do just that ! the ms1's should be here monday or tuesday


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





krutsch said:


> Sennheiser HD-598.  Really sweet sound for ambient, electronica and vocals.  Comfortable to wear and nicely priced.
> 
> Of course, as I write this, I am listening to 96k tracks from Grateful Dead and thinking how nice this sounds w/ my Grados, but I like to switch phones for a different sound, once in a while.


 

 the grado's are really good with the dead aren't they !!??!!


----------



## obobskivich

jaywillin said:


> a question for all the folks whole love grado headphones, what's your number 2 phone , your second favorite, one you'd live with if grado weren't around ? , no flagship kinda stuff , reasonably priced , widely available kinda stuff , just curious




AT woodies. 

I would've said the Sony F1 too, but afaik they're hard to find these days...


----------



## Krutsch

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> the grado's are really good with the dead aren't they !!??!!


 
   
  I have new appreciation for my Grados listening to the Dead with them; I have been listening to my Senns lately (being new and all), but the Dead sounds like I have cotton on my ears, compared to my RS2i.  Of course, different price category, but still...
   
  I have been on an HDTracks download spree - just bought the Van Halen Studio Albums collection in 96/24 - again, Grado was the sound for those tracks (and, man, do those tracks sound great w/ my desktop rig).
   
  That said, when I first heard 96K The Doors (Strange Days) in my Senns, I couldn't believe how good *that* sounded - very rich vocals.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





krutsch said:


> I have new appreciation for my Grados listening to the Dead with them; I have been listening to my Senns lately (being new and all), but the Dead sounds like I have cotton on my ears, compared to my RS2i.  Of course, different price category, but still...
> 
> I have been on an HDTracks download spree - just bought the Van Halen Studio Albums collection in 96/24 - again, Grado was the sound for those tracks (and, man, do those tracks sound great w/ my desktop rig).
> 
> That said, when I first heard 96K The Doors (Strange Days) in my Senns, I couldn't believe how good *that* sounded - very rich vocals.


 

 after i decide the way i'm gonna go with the 225's and the ms1's, i'm gonna be looking for a nice compliment to them, i was already leaning toward sennheiser, or ath ad something, i had the ad300 for a while, it was really good, and cheap, and now that the ad line has been upgraded, i may get a discontinued ad700,


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





krutsch said:


> I have new appreciation for my Grados listening to the Dead with them; I have been listening to my Senns lately (being new and all), but the Dead sounds like I have cotton on my ears, compared to my RS2i.  Of course, different price category, but still...
> 
> I have been on an HDTracks download spree - just bought the Van Halen Studio Albums collection in 96/24 - again, Grado was the sound for those tracks (and, man, do those tracks sound great w/ my desktop rig).
> 
> That said, when I first heard 96K The Doors (Strange Days) in my Senns, I couldn't believe how good *that* sounded - very rich vocals.


 

 i've been listening to the dead all my life, and i've gained a new appreciation for the dead because of the grados !! lol works both ways i suppose, all my music really, the allman bro's, widespread panic, gov't mule, all are better with the grado's !


----------



## PinoyPogiman

my 2 cousins who had been curious after visiting us for spring break. ventured into my messy room and looked at my assortment of currently working headphones on banana stands.

Sony XB500, Grado Sr80i. my Koss portapros are snapped broken, planning on sending them for repair sometime.

and my Sony MDR-V6's should be coming in soon, cant wait to use them as portables for highschool and computer gaming use.

anyways.
They tried the sony xb500's first, they liked how weird it felt to listen with those bass monsters, they are indeed fun to listen with.

but then they wanted to try my Grado's since they never had the chance to, and they also had a weird fun experience how clear everything sounded and the clarity in music when they plugged in their Samsung smartphones in.

im always happy to let anyone listen comfortably with my headphones, just knowing how i feel when i passionately listen to music with them, understanding my perception that 

"Sound reproduction is an art of music through a listening standpoint".


----------



## desertblues

I guess if I had no RS1 or PS 500 I'd still be listening to my AKG Q701's. They don't get much (hardly any) use lately.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





krutsch said:


> I have new appreciation for my Grados listening to the Dead with them; I have been listening to my Senns lately (being new and all), but the Dead sounds like I have cotton on my ears, compared to my RS2i.  Of course, different price category, but still...
> 
> I have been on an HDTracks download spree - just bought the Van Halen Studio Albums collection in 96/24 - again, Grado was the sound for those tracks (and, man, do those tracks sound great w/ my desktop rig).
> 
> That said, when I first heard 96K The Doors (Strange Days) in my Senns, I couldn't believe how good *that* sounded - very rich vocals.


 
  your desktop rig includes your NuForce Icon HDP? I'm reseraching DACs...


----------



## Krutsch

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> your desktop rig includes your NuForce Icon HDP? I'm reseraching DACs...


 
   
  It does and I normally connect via USB to a NuForce u192s USB-S/PDIF bridge, then coax to the Icon HDP.  I also added the LPS-1 linear power supply.  With the LPS-1, I really like the Icon as a headphone amp - a lot.
   
  I also connect an SACD player via analog in to the Icon HDP and love that sound.  The SACD player (Onkyo C-S5VL) has a Wolfson WM8742 (?) DAC and playing around with the DAC filters, I have fallen in love with the sound of the analog out from the spinner into the Icon HDP.  
   
  So, I am in the market for a new DAC to feed music from my MacBook Pro to the Icon.  I have even been experimenting with my Audioquest DragonFly, as a line-level source to analog in w/ the Icon; I like that sound, too, but this isn't a long-term solution for me.  It's different from the HDP DAC section and the two of them together sound better, to me, than the DragonFly on its own w/ the same phones.
   
  Don't get me wrong, I have used and loved the Icon HDP for awhile, have recommended it to others, and the DAC section is well reviewed by fellow head-fi'ers.  But I agree with the six moons review, in that it is a better headphone amp than a DAC - especially with clean power.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





jepu said:


> Hafta say that I really liked the sound of Sennheiser HD598s the one time I had a chance to listen to them also. After about a ~week of listening to headphones within €300 range in various shops I ended up getting the Beyerdynamic DT990 though. Colored & bright sound also, but so, so comfey! No achey ears like what Grados do to me after a few hours of listening.


 
  It's funny to me, because the very headphone that sparked my intrigue in high end headphones was the HD598. I stumbled into this hobby addiction one day when I was looking to pick up a pair of wireless headphones to use to watch movies late at night and not bother the neighbors. The store was out of stock unfortunately, and so I mindlessly wandered to a nearby headphone demo setup and casually donned the classy looking HD598, and it was a _revelation_. I had absolutely no idea what I had been missing in the enjoyment of my music until that moment. Particularly the thing we call "soundstage" is what struck me about the pair.
   
  I quickly forsook the task of purchasing wireless headphones and went the route of comparing a few entry level ~100-200 headphones, and ended up liking and settling on Grados. What's amusing to me is I really don't like the HD598 all that much anymore, having heard Grados. I'm a sucker for detail and clarity.


----------



## whirlwind

My son son grabbed a pair of SR60 yesterday...I am listening to them as I type, and holy crap....these sound fantastic! Damn...for $79....are you kidding me....it is my first listen to the SR60 and I gotta tell you....EVERYBODY should have a pair!


----------



## newphones

Quote: 





whirlwind said:


> My son son grabbed a pair of SR60 yesterday...I am listening to them as I type, and holy crap....these sound fantastic! Damn...for $79....are you kidding me....it is my first listen to the SR60 and I gotta tell you....EVERYBODY should have a pair!


 
   
  I have no doubt that these are excellent headphones, esp. at this price point. If I weren't 'treble sensitive' these would be an automatic buy for me.
   
  There seems to be a general consensus that the 60's have a treble boost, but there are enough reviews that claim that the 60's are not fatiguing that I have not crossed them off my list completely. Stereophile for example, does not consider these to be fatiguing headphones.
   
  If I listen at lower volumes for say, under an hour, will these still be fatiguing? In particular, the question is directed at those who are a bit treble sensitive, like myself.


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





newphones said:


> I have no doubt that these are excellent headphones, esp. at this price point. If I weren't 'treble sensitive' these would be an automatic buy for me.
> 
> There seems to be a general consensus that the 60's have a treble boost, but there are enough reviews that claim that the 60's are not fatiguing that I have not crossed them off my list completely. Stereophile for example, does not consider these to be fatiguing headphones.
> 
> If I listen at lower volumes for say, under an hour, will these still be fatiguing? In particular, the question is directed at those who are a bit treble sensitive, like myself.


 
  Everyone is different, so I can not answer that....I have been listening to to AC/DC....Tom Petty & Cheap Trick for close to two hours now....pretty damn impressive.....I may have to snag my self a pair for my portable rig so I do not have to tote my RS1i around.
   
  Wish my new cmoy would get here , so I can hear these with that little amp.
   
  The SR60 are light as a feather too!


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





newphones said:


> I have no doubt that these are excellent headphones, esp. at this price point. If I weren't 'treble sensitive' these would be an automatic buy for me.
> 
> There seems to be a general consensus that the 60's have a treble boost, but there are enough reviews that claim that the 60's are not fatiguing that I have not crossed them off my list completely. Stereophile for example, does not consider these to be fatiguing headphones.
> 
> If I listen at lower volumes for say, under an hour, will these still be fatiguing? In particular, the question is directed at those who are a bit treble sensitive, like myself.


 
  Just go out and buy a pair! You will be blown away! Especially for the price!
  And at low listening levels you shuld not be bothered with the high frequencies. BTW I do not find the Grados to be harsh or ear piercing at all, but like another head-fier stated, everyone is different.


----------



## newphones

Thank you for your reply.
   
  I don't think listening for relatively brief sessions would be an issue, either. However, I tend to get really wrapped up in the music and often listen for far longer than I intended. 
   
  I have a pair of igrado's on order. These can supposedly be modified (by removing an internal foam cover) so that they sound similar, if not identical to, the 60i's. The umodded igrado's are supposed to be a bit darker and have more bass than the 60i's unmodded, so I guess I could "unmod the mod" and return to it's original sound signature if I so desired, at least theoretically (I don't have the igrado's yet so have no idea how they are constructed).


----------



## obobskivich

After quite a break, I've hooked up the RS-1 this afternoon.


----------



## Krutsch

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> After quite a break, I've hooked up the RS-1 this afternoon.


 
   
  I am curious... what were you listening with during your break from club Grado?


----------



## obobskivich

krutsch said:


> I am curious... what were you listening with during your break from club Grado?




Koss ESP/950, Audio-Technica ATH-W5000, and W1000X, primarily.


----------



## Krutsch

Quote: 





newphones said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I don't think listening for relatively brief sessions would be an issue, either. However, I tend to get really wrapped up in the music and often listen for far longer than I intended.
> 
> I have a pair of igrado's on order. These can supposedly be modified (by removing an internal foam cover) so that they sound similar, if not identical to, the 60i's. The umodded igrado's are supposed to be a bit darker and have more bass than the 60i's unmodded, so I guess I could "unmod the mod" and return to it's original sound signature if I so desired, at least theoretically (I don't have the igrado's yet so have no idea how they are constructed).


 
   
  Please post your thoughts in the iGrados when you get 'em.  I am really looking for a replacement work headphone, and I am thinking of going back to IEMs.  I have read reviews for the GR10 IEMs on Head-fi, but $400 is a little crazy for me.  I am not expecting magic for the price, but I am curious to read what you think of these.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





whirlwind said:


> My son son grabbed a pair of SR60 yesterday...I am listening to them as I type, and holy crap....these sound fantastic! Damn...for $79....are you kidding me....it is my first listen to the SR60 and I gotta tell you....EVERYBODY should have a pair!


 
   
  I have the SR80i, and i can't help but grin like an idiot everytime i put them on, and about the SR60i sounding too bright, i believe that many factors come into play, not the least are, hearing accuity, upstream equipement and obviously, taste.
   
  I use my SR80i mainly with my vintage Marantz recievers a 2220B and a 2226B, straight from their headphone outputs, and i couldn't ask for a better match.
   
  I still remember my first experience with Grados, it was with the RS1, i owned Senns HD600 at the time, and the first thing that struck me was the amount of details i was hearing that just went unnoticed with the HD600.
   
  Sorry for rambling in nostalgia, but this moment was a game changer for me.


----------



## streetdragon

I feel that the MS1i w/L-cush is a great compliment to sennheiser headphones. One is very relaxing and laidback while the other is just so lively and energetic. And even though i can hear the lack of depth, seperation and detail in the alessandro compared to the more expensive counterpart, it is still a very fun headphone regardless, definitely my best buy so far. 
 They go well together like lemon sobet and dark chocolate.

 I wonder what the MS2i will offer to me.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





newphones said:


> I have no doubt that these are excellent headphones, esp. at this price point. If I weren't 'treble sensitive' these would be an automatic buy for me.
> 
> There seems to be a general consensus that the 60's have a treble boost, but there are enough reviews that claim that the 60's are not fatiguing that I have not crossed them off my list completely. Stereophile for example, does not consider these to be fatiguing headphones.
> 
> If I listen at lower volumes for say, under an hour, will these still be fatiguing? In particular, the question is directed at those who are a bit treble sensitive, like myself.


 
  i was worried that the treble would bother me, i generally like a lush, warm sound, "golden" as oppossed to "silvery" to use the color analogy.
  i prefer tubes to solid state generally. what convinced me to try a grado was hearing about the rhythem and pace they have.
  well, i liked the 60's so much, i returned them and got a pair of 225's. neither would i consider harsh. so i say buy 'em too, if they don't suit you you can return, and find another


----------



## brokenthumb

I love the SR80i, it was my first headphone and I still listen to it daily.


----------



## whoelse

RE refine





streetdragon said:


> I feel that the MS1i w/L-cush is a great compliment to sennheiser headphones. One is very relaxing and laidback while the other is just so lively and energetic. And even though i can hear the lack of depth, seperation and detail in the alessandro compared to the more expensive counterpart, it is still a very fun headphone regardless, definitely my best buy so far.
> 
> They go well together like lemon sobet and dark chocolate.
> 
> ...




MS2i has bigger, more powerful overall sound. Sounds exactly like MS1i on steroid. Also more detail and cleaner sound.


----------



## Krutsch

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> I love the SR80i, it was my first headphone and I still listen to it daily.


 
   
  That's a really important point.  The Grado RS2i was my first serious headphone and whatever that model was for each of us, it remains the standard by which all that follow have to live by.


----------



## pallentx

The SR80s were my first "good" headphones. Now they are my home headphones and the 325is are my work headphones. My 325i sound better, but dang, the 80s are a heck of  deal!


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





krutsch said:


> It does and I normally connect via USB to a NuForce u192s USB-S/PDIF bridge, then coax to the Icon HDP.  I also added the LPS-1 linear power supply.  With the LPS-1, I really like the Icon as a headphone amp - a lot.
> 
> I also connect an SACD player via analog in to the Icon HDP and love that sound.  The SACD player (Onkyo C-S5VL) has a Wolfson WM8742 (?) DAC and playing around with the DAC filters, I have fallen in love with the sound of the analog out from the spinner into the Icon HDP.
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks! Being a newbie it's really helpful to hear from people about their gear and what works for them


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I have the SR80i, and i can't help but grin like an idiot everytime i put them on, and about the SR60i sounding too bright, i believe that many factors come into play, not the least are, hearing accuity, upstream equipement and obviously, taste.
> 
> I use my SR80i mainly with my vintage Marantz recievers a 2220B and a 2226B, straight from their headphone outputs, and i couldn't ask for a better match.
> 
> ...


 
  Funny that you say you grinned like an idiot, because I know I had a big grin on also, when hearing my first song on the SR60i....AC/DC Gone Shootin'
   
  I am working on alittle portable system now...Sansa Clip Zip 7 a cmoy....I know I should probrably get some iem's or a closed set of phones.....but damn...I am seriously thinking about the SR60i for my portable rig, or maybe a used pair of SR80i if I could find them for the right price.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





krutsch said:


> Please post your thoughts in the iGrados when you get 'em.  I am really looking for a replacement work headphone, and I am thinking of going back to IEMs.  I have read reviews for the GR10 IEMs on Head-fi, but $400 is a little crazy for me.  I am not expecting magic for the price, but I am curious to read what you think of these.


 
   
  I have a pair of iGrados that I use for work.
  I work in an office.
  I bought them over the SR-60i or SR-80i because the iGrados are much smaller (i.e. less geeky looking!).
  They are less bright than SR-60i but are the best headphone I have ever heard for the money. Period. And I've tried out quite a few el cheapo headphones.
  The iGrados replaced a pair of nice sounding Senn PX-100 ii which were lost.....@#$%! But I do prefer the iGrados.
   
  YMMV.......'cos that's just my opinion!


----------



## jaywillin

well, in my search for a second headphone, a backup, or compliment to the 225 or the ms1, i can cross of my list the senn hd518.
  while not really bad, theses cans, well, sounded like cans. no immediacy, no "shine"
  i hate to say it, because i really wanted to like them, but i know what folks mean about the sennheiser veil.
  i'm sure this isn't true of all senns.
  i liked the ad300, which is a discontinued model, that cost less than half of the 518's.
  since i fill the need to have 2 headphones, it could be the 225 and ms1, or a different grado
  i might be ruined for all the others !
  
   
  one caveat, this is just based on the first hour or so listening, the 518 may benefit from some time to break in.
  also, the 518 does sound really good on certain recordings, just not all


----------



## newphones

Has anyone tried using *accudio*?
   
  It's an iphone app/equalizer which brings (some models of) headphones back to neutral.
   
  The grado 60i just happens to be on that list.


----------



## Melvins

just received the v-moda m 80's in the mail. if anyone is looking for a can to compliment their Grado's, whilst maintaining all the awesomeness which we have all grown to love in our Grado's, then look no further. Not only that but these things are tanks. Also, the retail is a helluva deal and you can modify the hell out of them via v-moda's website. Very portable. Very awesome. As a Grado enthusiast, I give them my blessing.


----------



## apollo11

stacker45 said:


> I have the SR80i, and i can't help but grin like an idiot everytime i put them on, and about the SR60i sounding too bright, i believe that many factors come into play, not the least are, hearing accuity, upstream equipement and obviously, taste.
> 
> I use my SR80i mainly with my vintage Marantz recievers a 2220B and a 2226B, straight from their headphone outputs, and i couldn't ask for a better match.
> 
> ...


Yes me too, my sr80 is my price possession can, even if I would purchase much expensive headphone It will stay on my cabinet and head for a long long time!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





apollo11 said:


> Yes me too, my sr80 is my price possession can, even if I would purchase much expensive headphone It will stay on my cabinet and head for a long long time!


 
   
  It's a very good feeling when you buy something and you know that you got more than your money's worth. They have exeded my expectations by a mile.
   
  As i have said before, i could live happily with the SR80i as my one and only headphones, talk about a no brainer.


----------



## apollo11

+1 indeed!


----------



## winterandsummer

hello people
  ive had sr60 for 8 year and thinking about getting more grado
  a lot of people seem to talk about getting the "best" you can buy but what about getting 2 cheaper instead of 1 pricier ?
  like a sr80i and sr325is instead of a rs2 ?
   
  on a related note im thinking that the ps500 will have too much bass, the rs2 not enough bass and the 325 could be it atm 
  225 too much like the 60 (80 125)
  i would like something a little bit different that my sr60 not to make them irrelevant...


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





winterandsummer said:


> hello people
> ive had sr60 for 8 year and thinking about getting more grado
> a lot of people seem to talk about getting the "best" you can buy but what about getting 2 cheaper instead of 1 pricier ?
> like a sr80i and sr325is instead of a rs2 ?
> ...


 
  you may want to look for another brand. Grado's signature is Grado's signature; each headphone has it but the higher you go the better it is.  They are all just improvements over its lower models. Maybe look into some modding?


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





winterandsummer said:


> hello people
> ive had sr60 for 8 year and thinking about getting more grado
> a lot of people seem to talk about getting the "best" you can buy but what about getting 2 cheaper instead of 1 pricier ?
> like a sr80i and sr325is instead of a rs2 ?
> ...


 
   
  Although i don't preach by example, i think that if they're different enough, buying two less expensive pair can be a very good way to go. Some headphones perfom better than others with different kinds of music.


----------



## winterandsummer

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> you may want to look for another brand. Grado's signature is Grado's signature; each headphone has it but the higher you go the better it is.  They are all just improvements over its lower models. Maybe look into some modding?


 
  ive just bought some seinnheiser hd650
  and the ps500 seems to be inbetween them and the typical grado sound
   
  and i dont really see going up the grado line as getting better and better but mainly as getting slightly difference
  the sr60 might be midcentric compare to the sr325is who seemed to have colder mids, kinda empty feeling mids but with a v shape that is kinda  harsh with sibilant highs 
  its more about character to me and the 325is seems to be very interesting despite its "flaws"


----------



## obobskivich

winterandsummer said:


> hello people
> ive had sr60 for 8 year and thinking about getting more grado
> a lot of people seem to talk about getting the "best" you can buy but what about getting 2 cheaper instead of 1 pricier ?
> like a sr80i and sr325is instead of a rs2 ?
> ...




RS-1.  Or...



whitecrow said:


> you may want to look for another brand. Grado's signature is Grado's signature; each headphone has it but the higher you go the better it is.  They are all just improvements over its lower models. Maybe look into some modding?




+1. 

Each successively more expensive/high-end model is just a continuous refinement on the Grado sound. Maybe look at AT or AKG?


----------



## cel4145

stacker45 said:


> Although i don't preach by example, i think that if they're different enough, buying two less expensive pair can be a very good way to go. Some headphones perfom better than others with different kinds of music.




+1

For bass heavy music, I like to use my Ultrasone HFI-780s. For everything else, my Grado SR225i set.


----------



## Krutsch

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Although i don't preach by example, i think that if they're different enough, buying two less expensive pair can be a very good way to go. Some headphones perfom better than others with different kinds of music.


 
   
  +99 ... exactly.  For my tastes, I enjoy Sennheiser as a complimentary sound to my coveted Grados for certains types of music.


----------



## wormsdriver

for something different to Grados, I use Senn hd650's.
  Also, there is no doubt the Rs1's are great headphones,_ but they're* definitely not for everyone!*_


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> well, in my search for a second headphone, a backup, or compliment to the 225 or the ms1, i can cross of my list the senn hd518.
> while not really bad, theses cans, well, sounded like cans. no immediacy, no "shine"
> i hate to say it, because i really wanted to like them, but i know what folks mean about the sennheiser veil.
> i'm sure this isn't true of all senns.
> ...


 
  Have you had the chance to try the HD558 or 598? Cause the HD518 is just boomy and not very good in my opinion and lack depth in various ways. (including comfort too)
 But won't push them, since it may be the case that you definitely love the exciting grado sound (these are not exciting, but smooth and relaxed) but they do make nice compliments, and i suggest you try them when you get a chance to
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (and HD650 too, or as many as possible lol)


----------



## whirlwind

I own the RS1i and I want an SR60 or SR80.....just so I can leave my RS1i's at home and use the 60's or 80's for on the go.....at their price range, if something happens to them I would not feel so bad.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





streetdragon said:


> Have you had the chance to try the HD558 or 598? Cause the HD518 is just boomy and not very good in my opinion and lack depth in various ways. (including comfort too)
> But won't push them, since it may be the case that you definitely love the exciting grado sound (these are not exciting, but smooth and relaxed) but they do make nice compliments, and i suggest you try them when you get a chance to
> 
> 
> ...


 

 the comments i made concerning the 518 were very preliminary , and as i've put more hours on them, and listened more, my opinion has changed somewhat. the "canned" sound is pretty much gone, and i think i described the sound incorrectly. what i was hearing, or NOT hearing was the immediacy of the 225's. it was the difference in perceived soundstage. the grados put you on the stage, the 518's put you out front. they definitely have more low end than the grado's. i may still return the 518's, and try some 558's if i can find some used, refurbished, trying to stay around $100.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





whirlwind said:


> I own the RS1i and I want an SR60 or SR80.....just so I can leave my RS1i's at home and use the 60's or 80's for on the go.....at their price range, if something happens to them I would not feel so bad.


 

 i hear ya !!


----------



## Flognuts

Got the Alessandro MS-Pros......Sound Great, but stuff me they are uncomfortable. 
   
  How can I improve the comfort without impacting sound quality? The comfy pads add a filter to the sound I don't like.


----------



## streetdragon

flognuts said:


> Got the Alessandro MS-Pros......Sound Great, but stuff me they are uncomfortable.
> 
> How can I improve the comfort without impacting sound quality? The comfy pads add a filter to the sound I don't like.



You can try stretching the headband to reduce the clamp they put on your head. Try to do this while holding the sides of the headband, not the earcups and also try it incrementally, so you won't overdo it.


----------



## streetdragon

flognuts said:


> Got the Alessandro MS-Pros......Sound Great, but *** me they are uncomfortable.
> 
> How can I improve the comfort without impacting sound quality? The comfy pads add a filter to the sound I don't like.



You can try stretching the headband to reduce the clamp they put on your head. Try to do this while holding the sides of the headband, not the earcups and also try it incrementally, so you won't overdo it.


----------



## newphones

Quote: 





chris j said:


> I have a pair of iGrados that I use for work.
> I work in an office.
> I bought them over the SR-60i or SR-80i because the iGrados are much smaller (i.e. less geeky looking!).
> *They are less bright than SR-60i but are the best headphone I have ever heard for the money.* Period. And I've tried out quite a few el cheapo headphones.
> ...


 
   
  Very good news indeed.
   
  Grado has changed the design; previously, you could mod them by removing an internal foam cover: doing so led to a sound signature similar if not identical to the 60i's.
   
  Now they ship without the foam cover yet they still sound a bit darker. I suppose the only significant mod to be done now is to quarter mod or replace the pads altogether.
   
  I suspect I will be happy with the SQ even without any modding, however.


----------



## gefski

whitecrow said:


> you may want to look for another brand. Grado's signature is Grado's signature; each headphone has it but the higher you go the better it is.  They are all just improvements over its lower models. Maybe look into some modding?




I agree about the grado signature. If you like it, go with the most $ pair you can IMO. It will be the same basic sound, just way more refined and detailed. At home I use Bifrost/Valhalla/RS1i, portable rig for traveling is Dragonfly/SR60. I don't feel the need for an "in between".


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> the comments i made concerning the 518 were very preliminary , and as i've put more hours on them, and listened more, my opinion has changed somewhat. the "canned" sound is pretty much gone, and i think i described the sound incorrectly. what i was hearing, or NOT hearing was the immediacy of the 225's. it was the difference in perceived soundstage. the grados put you on the stage, the 518's put you out front. they definitely have more low end than the grado's. i may still return the 518's, and try some 558's if i can find some used, refurbished, trying to stay around $100.


 

  It can be done, I picked up some used 598's for $125, a little above your budget but close and a better headphone IMO. SO hang in there!


----------



## swspiers

Hi all!
   
  I bought a set of 225i's last year from a high end retailer.  I paid full price, but since they let me audition A LOT of gear without complaint, I figured I might as well buy something.
   
  As far was 'cans go, I guess I'm a casual listener.  I also had a pair if HiFiman HE-5LE's, but the pain of upgrading all my source material and electronics to accomodate them was too much- I have to limit my obssessions.
   
  Anyway, I finally had a chance to really take the 225i's for a long spin.  I had minor surgery, and found I had a couple of days without much else to do, so I read every post I could about them, and listened for about 12 hours total.  My main system is based around a Marantz SR-7002, with a Roku box, my computer and a Sony BDP-S370 as source material.  Strictly mid-fi, nothing spectacular.  Except perhaps the Marantz, which is one heck of a receiver.  I only used the headphone out (with the 5LE's I used a speaker tap)
   
  In general, these cans are FUN.  Very engaging with no listening fatigue. They are not the most comfortable on my ears, but slight stretching of the headband and washing of the foal cubs helped out a lot.
   
  I think I understand why some fold don't like Grado.  These are very, very revealing headphones.  Also, extremely source dependent.  Crappy CD's sound like crappy CD's.  Good material, such as Porcupine Tree and hi-rez downloads are spectacular. Blu-ray discs are a mixed bag, as I can hear all of the artificial processing in soundtracks such as Captain America.  What really strikes me is the quantity and quality of the bass.  I've spent years integrating my sub into my main system, and the Grado's deliver exactly what I'm looking for, which is refinement and realism.  I can't stand boomy or over-blown bass.  They aren't great for explosions in action movies, but otherwise dialogue seems natural.
   
   Well worth the $200 price tag. Anyway, just wanted to stop lurking and actually write something.  I'd comment more, but it's time to take the pain meds...


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I bought a set of 225i's last year from a high end retailer.  I paid full price, but since they let me audition A LOT of gear without complaint, I figured I might as well buy something.
> 
> ...


 

 Good that you have your 225i's to keep you company,and nice review too!
 do get better soon too


----------



## newphones

Man, I really wish I had not come across this post!
   
  Lots of reviewers (certainly not all) note that grado's are or at least can be, fatiguing for lots of listening sessions due to a treble emphasis.
   
  Yet, your experience is quite different. Are you listening at lower volumes? Do you listen to a lot of music with less treble emphasis?
   
  Quote: 





swspiers said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I bought a set of 225i's last year from a high end retailer.  I paid full price, but since they let me audition A LOT of gear without complaint, I figured I might as well buy something.
> 
> ...


----------



## swspiers

I know I'm a newbie here, posting maybe 5 times in 4 years.  But I am very exprerienced in other forms of audio- professional music-making and the other kinds of audio that involve big monkey-coffin sized boxes with huge drivers.
   
  Based on that experience, my opinion is that the Gardos are extremely revealing, depending on the source.  While it's not audiophile by any means, I listened (watched) the opening of Season 3, Episode 1 of "The Walking Dead' on both Netfix and Amazon streaming, through the same Roku box. On Amazon- it was unbearably harsh.  On Netflix, it was thick, rich and fun to listen to.  Same primary source, same delivery source, two different providers.  I believe that the 225i's gave me what was there.  It's similar to what I've heard about the Benchmark DAC's, about them being thin and harsh.  I believe that a lot of material is mastered thinly and harshly, and accurate transducers get a bad reputation for doing so.  My bet is Amazon and Netflix are using slightly different compression and delivery technology.
   
  Yes- the Grados are unbearable if the source has a lot of high-energy in the treble.  I will not be listening to a lot of 80's-produced CD's that were mastered in the first few generations of Redbook.  I will be listening to a lot of SACD and DVD-Audio along with hi-rez downloads.  Also,  I love my hearing.  I never blast anything unless it's my bass guitar rig, and even then I wear earplugs.
   
  Please take this observation with a grain of salt. My experience level with 'cans is pretty limited.  I hope to change that from now on- I really enjoyed the past two days!


----------



## newphones

I read through some reviews very quickly, and many note that the 225's have a bit of treble roll-off compared to other grado's. This would be good for me.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





newphones said:


> Man, I really wish I had not come across this post!
> 
> Lots of reviewers (certainly not all) note that grado's are or at least can be, fatiguing for lots of listening sessions due to a treble emphasis.
> 
> Yet, your experience is quite different. Are you listening at lower volumes? Do you listen to a lot of music with less treble emphasis?


 

 i think it can depend on what one's ears are accustomed too. up until i tried the sr60i, the best headphone , the most "expensive" the the senn hd203( $30ish), and the AT ad300( which was bought as a discontinued model) at $46 . i really liked the ad300, but it had a rattle somewhere in the housing, so it went back to amazon, and i tried the sr60.
  with my home systems of the past , i generally liked, preferred a warm, lush, tube sound, exept for linn, and naim products, which are generally regarded to do the rhythm, and pace thing. something that lends itself to "musicality" .
  I've heard 50- 100k systems that hurt my ears , a certain huge wilson speaker, mark levinson system pops to mind, for all the things that system did right, its brightness was awful to me.
  i too was worried about the grado's "bright" reputation, but i kept hearing about its rhythem, pace, musicality i just bought from a place i could return it if i didn't like it.
  well i did return it, and got the 225, and i have an alessandro ms1 on the way, due to its possibly being a little warmer.
  it'll have to be damn good to make me return the 225's !! hell, i may keep both, and get a better dac, or amp, i bet the grado/alessandro's love tubes !!
  i may have other headphones here and there, but i suspect i'll always have a grado from now on !!


----------



## Brooko

@newphones
  I agree with swspiers - with Grados, a lot depends on your source files (not the format/container - but rather the mastering).
   
  Admittedly with my 46yo ears, I'm going to be missing a little high freq (above 16KHz is a bit of a lottery).  I have modded 325is (full woody) and I don't find them piercing or fatiguing at all with most of my music.  Instead I find them very, very clear, and really fun.  
   
  I say "most" because there is the occasional album that is the exception.  Beth Hart's "Live At Paradiso" is an example of an album that doesn't go particularly well (out of a flat source like an iPhone 4).  The recording/mastering itself is quite bright/hot - so pair that with a flat source and bright phone like the 325is, and it can get pretty hard on the ears after half an hour.  Add tubes to the mix, and it becomes a lot more palatable (more mellow) IMO.
   
  Get a very mellow recording like Clapton's "Unplugged" however - and the 325is are perfect (for me).
   
  I've found the Grados (325i) are particularly good for well recorded Blues, Bluegrass, Classic Rock, and Jazz.  For me, Norah Jones albums are sublime on the 325is.
   
  If you are very sensitive to high freq - but still want to get an idea of the Grado house sound - then the Alessandro MS1i are the perfect place to start.  They are cheap, and have the Grado clarity and edginess - with a slightly less aggressive high end.  Add bowls and they are great starting point.  It's where I first started.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> I know I'm a newbie here, posting maybe 5 times in 4 years.  But I am very exprerienced in other forms of audio- professional music-making and the other kinds of audio that involve big monkey-coffin sized boxes with huge drivers.
> 
> Based on that experience, my opinion is that the Gardos are extremely revealing, depending on the source.  While it's not audiophile by any means, I listened (watched) the opening of Season 3, Episode 1 of "The Walking Dead' on both Netfix and Amazon streaming, through the same Roku box. On Amazon- it was unbearably harsh.  On Netflix, it was thick, rich and fun to listen to.  Same primary source, same delivery source, two different providers.  I believe that the 225i's gave me what was there.  It's similar to what I've heard about the Benchmark DAC's, about them being thin and harsh.  I believe that a lot of material is mastered thinly and harshly, and accurate transducers get a bad reputation for doing so.  My bet is Amazon and Netflix are using slightly different compression and delivery technology.
> 
> ...


 

 you may be a noob, i may be a noob, as far as head-fi goes, but i know garbage in, is garbage out ! the trick, for me at least is finding a balance of resolving, detail, yet forgiving of lesser source material.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





brooko said:


> @newphones
> I agree with swspiers - with Grados, a lot depends on your source files (not the format/container - but rather the mastering).
> 
> Admittedly with my 46yo ears, I'm going to be missing a little high freq (above 16KHz is a bit of a lottery).  I have modded 325is (full woody) and I don't find them piercing or fatiguing at all with most of my music.  Instead I find them very, very clear, and really fun.
> ...


 

 when my ms1's get there, the first thing i'm going to do is listen to them ! the second thing i'm going to do is put the bowls from the 225's,
  on the ms1 !


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> when my ms1's get there, the first thing i'm going to do is listen to them ! the second thing i'm going to do is put the bowls from the 225's,
> on the ms1 !


 
   
  ....... and then once you've had them a while, start tinkering with them ....... headband, damping, homemade cable, new cups .......
   
  That's where I started - still don't regret a thing on the journey


----------



## LCfiner

Just bought an open box PS500 from headphonebar here in Canada. Should be getting it this coming week. I actually owned these before but sold them when I got into Stax gear.
   
  I'm currently splitting my headphone time between a markl modded D7000 and a lovely DIY V5 Magnum I got from another poster here (low profile walnut cups and sleeves).
   
  I like the MD7000 a ton but, like all over ear headphones with leather pads, they make my ears sweat after around 20 minutes. that's why I bought the Magnums when they popped up on here for a good price. I wanted a higher end on-ear headphone.
   
  But I can only really enjoy the Magnum sound with flat pads. Otherwise it's just too trebly for my ears. and there's zero soundstage width or depth with flats.
   
  So, yeah, I'm heading back to the PS500. Decided to get these again since I know they deliver the tone I want and they have a pretty great soundstage with the L cush bowls. they're also really light. I'm looking forward to owning these again. They're the best Grados for my taste - and that includes the GS/PS1000 models.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> you may be a noob, i may be a noob, as far as head-fi goes, but i know garbage in, is garbage out ! the trick, for me at least is finding *a balance of resolving, detail, yet forgiving of lesser source material.*


 
  That's a tough combination of traits to expect out of a headphone. The headphone I've tried that best matches that description is the Hifiman HE-500. You may look into it. Skip past the HE-400.
   
  Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> Just bought an open box PS500 from headphonebar here in Canada. Should be getting it this coming week. I actually owned these before but sold them when I got into Stax gear.
> 
> I'm currently splitting my headphone time between a markl modded D7000 and a lovely DIY V5 Magnum I got from another poster here (low profile walnut cups and sleeves).
> 
> ...


 
  I can understand this. I really like my V5's / Turbulent X's, but they are perhaps the most treble-oriented headphones I've tried. I listen at low volumes, so this is not a troubling issue to me, but they are _very_ bright headphones and do tend to rip apart sibilant recordings. On the other hand, they're also the most detailed, clear sounding headphones I've heard, and I _really_ enjoy the soundstage presentation, despite being on-ear.


----------



## jaywillin

biscuitz said:


> That's a tough combination of traits to expect out of a headphone. The headphone I've tried that best matches that description is the Hifiman HE-500. You may look into it. Skip past the HE-400.
> 
> I can understand this. I really like my V5's / Turbulent X's, but they are perhaps the most treble-oriented headphones I've tried. I listen at low volumes, so this is not a troubling issue to me, but they are _very_ bright headphones and do tend to rip apart sibilant recordings. On the other hand, they're also the most detailed, clear sounding headphones I've heard, and I _really_ enjoy the soundstage presentation, despite being on-ear.




the traits I spoke of are pretty tough for any piece of audio gear, and I'm guessing even tougher for headphones, compromises have to me made, like I said earlier , I've been into audio for a while, but very new to the headphone, pc kinda thing , I'm a newbie, I have much to learn !


----------



## obobskivich

jaywillin said:


> the traits I spoke of are pretty tough for any piece of audio gear, and I'm guessing even tougher for headphones, compromises have to me made, like I said earlier , I've been into audio for a while, but very new to the headphone, pc kinda thing , I'm a newbie, I have much to learn !




Generally I think the issue you're going to run into is that resolving/accurate/etc equipment is designed with the intent of letting you know how good (or bad) the signal is. There are plenty of headphones that are forgiving (and most of them are inexpensive), but they won't generally be the kings of resolution and detail. For example the Bose AE2 are very good with "bad" media, but are far from the final word in overall resolution. The RS-1, by contrast, will show you just how dumpy your 128k mp3 rips of Heroin's debut LP are (anyone crying just thinking about this?), but will play very nice with a good CD or LP (or whatever other format). 

The easiest solution (IMHO/IME) is to just have multiple headphones.


----------



## Krutsch

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Generally I think the issue you're going to run into is that resolving/accurate/etc equipment is designed with the intent of letting you know how good (or bad) the signal is. There are plenty of headphones that are forgiving (and most of them are inexpensive), but they won't generally be the kings of resolution and detail. *For example the Bose AE2 are very good with "bad" media*, but are far from the final word in overall resolution. The RS-1, by contrast, will show you just how dumpy your 128k mp3 rips of Heroin's debut LP are (anyone crying just thinking about this?), but will play very nice with a good CD or LP (or whatever other format).
> 
> The easiest solution (IMHO/IME) is to just have multiple headphones.


 
   
  +1 and Amen, brother.  I am a contractor and, as such, sit in an office space with a "variety" of workers - some of whom are very young and will not stop jabbering.  So, I went back to my Bose QC-15s for their superb noise canceling.  I was listening to some lower bit-rate MP3s and was surprised how much I enjoyed the sound with those cans.


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> So, yeah, *I'm heading back to the PS500*. Decided to get these again since I know they deliver the tone I want and they have a pretty great soundstage with the L cush bowls. they're also really light. I'm looking forward to owning these again. They're the best Grados for my taste - and that includes the GS/PS1000 models.


 
  I'm also gonna start looking for a pair of these since I bought 2 Rs1's. One is an older "classic A" Rs1 and the other is the buttonless version right before the Rs1i came out(same thing except that mine has the thinner, older cable). The older pair sounds best with flats to me, but like you said there's not much width or depth to the soundstage. The newer pair sounds best with L cush bowls, but at times the treble is bothersome. 
I'm thinking the Ps500 is more of what I'm looking for, which is the sound I'm getting from the older Rs1 with Flats, but with more depth and width to the soundstage.


----------



## jaywillin

hey y'all, a question
  i have the 225's, and the ms1's should be here today, or tomorrow, i know i'll keep one, maybe both
  i had to send the d1 back, volume and channel problems
  using just the e10
  i was pretty pleased with the d1, decent sound, very convenient.
  i think i may try something new
  budget < $300 for dac/amp combined,
  could be 1 unit combined, or separated
  i know its not a whole lot, but 3 bills is the max right now
  short list:
  hrt microstreamer
  centrance dacport
  ifi idac
  aune t1
  modi/ magni, various tube headamps, bravo, little dots, etc
  or any combination of the above, or  whatever you have tried that pairs well with grados in general
  thanks !!


----------



## parbaked

If your PC is the only source I like the HRT Headstreamer or Audioengine D1.
  HRT is a better engineered product but D1 has more features.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> If your PC is the only source I like the HRT Headstreamer or Audioengine D1.
> HRT is a better engineered product but D1 has more features.


 

 yeah, i really liked the d1's features, usability , but the one i had channel that was cutting out, and the volume control at low levels , the signal would cut in and out
  i could still return it, so i did
  i'm familiar with hrt's rep, but have never heard any of their products, and with the new microstreamer, i might just go for that, its getting great press
  i had the modi briefly, i almost ended up with it, but opted for the features of the d1, and it being a single unit,
  anyway, in the past i listened more to my a2's than headphones, but not, its more headphones,
  i found a used dacport for $ 230 something,
  hell, i may try them all, that'd be the fun thing to do !
  i'd like to get a tube in the mix somewhere though
  yeah, pc is the source, and its gonna stay put


----------



## cel4145

jaywillin said:


> hey y'all, a question
> i have the 225's, and the ms1's should be here today, or tomorrow, i know i'll keep one, maybe both
> i had to send the d1 back, volume and channel problems
> using just the e10
> ...




I've enjoyed my Little Dot I+ hybrid tube amp. David, the owner of Little Dot, was a joy to communicate with, one of the best customer experiences I have had. I went with the WE408A tube upgrade, but as you can see in the thread below, lots of discussion about different tube rolling options:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/364043/little-dot-i-tube-rolling

I really like how the warmer sound of the tubes tame the highs a little on my SR225i.

The Little Dot I+ would then leave you plenty of money for a Schiit Modi or ODAC.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> I've enjoyed my Little Dot I+ hybrid tube amp. David, the owner of Little Dot, was a joy to communicate with, one of the best customer experiences I have had. I went with the WE408A tube upgrade, but as you can see in the thread below, lots of discussion about different tube rolling options:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/364043/little-dot-i-tube-rolling
> 
> ...


 

 when i had the modi before, i almost went that way, i liked the modi's sound better, but the d1 was cheaper because i didn't have to add the amp
  i've made the decision to listen primarily with headphones,
  having seperates would allow greater flexibility down the road too
  though its not a seperate, i had forgotten about the maverick, i'm researching it as well


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> hey y'all, a question
> i have the 225's, and the ms1's should be here today, or tomorrow, i know i'll keep one, maybe both
> i had to send the d1 back, volume and channel problems
> using just the e10
> ...


 
I've been reading the positive press on the Hrt Microstreamer as well. I've got an Asgard 2 on back order that I'm expecting soon. My concern would be if the Microstreamer would make my Schiit Asgard obsolete as it is a combined DAC/AMP? I'm also thinking of the Hrt Music Streamer II which is just a DAC as far as I know.  Or, springing for a Bifrost, but since I need USB for my PC, I'd have to spring for the $450 version which would break my rule about not spending significantly more for amp or DAC than the purchase price of the HP. And, the Biforst would more than double my investment in my 225i. I'm sure it's really sweet, but just not sure I can justify the expense with one singleton $200 HP when I could roll the same amount of coin into a second and potetially better investment in HP's. 
   
But, who knows, tomorrow I may change my mind!


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> I've been reading the positive press on the Hrt Microstreamer as well. I've got an Asgard 2 on back order that I'm expecting soon. My concern would be if the Microstreamer would make my Schiit Asgard obsolete as it is a combied DAC/AMP? I'm also thinking of the Hrt Music Streamer II which is just a DAC as far as I know.  Or, springing for a Bifrost, but since I need USB for my PC, I'd have to spring for the $450 version which would break my rule about not spending signficantly more for amp or DAC than the purchase price of the HP. And, the Biforst would more than double my investment in my 225i.


 

 you could give the modi a try, its pretty damn good, only about $110-12 delivered
  if i do the microstreamer, i'll start with just it, then as funds allow, and i still want tubes, add a tube amp,
  ahhhhhh, what to do, what to do ?? i just need a big pile of $$$$$$$


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> I've been reading the positive press on the Hrt Microstreamer as well. I've got an Asgard 2 on back order that I'm expecting soon. My concern would be if the Microstreamer would make my Schiit Asgard obsolete as it is a combined DAC/AMP? I'm also thinking of the Hrt Music Streamer II which is just a DAC as far as I know.  Or, springing for a Bifrost, but since I need USB for my PC, I'd have to spring for the $450 version which would break my rule about not spending significantly more for amp or DAC than the purchase price of the HP. And, the Biforst would more than double my investment in my 225i. I'm sure it's really sweet, but just not sure I can justify the expense with one singleton $200 HP when I could roll the same amount of coin into a second and potetially better investment in HP's.
> 
> But, who knows, tomorrow I may change my mind!


 

 i had also thought of stretching my budget, and going the modi, asgard 2 , i wonder.........


----------



## gefski

markm1 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I've been reading the positive press on the Hrt Microstreamer as well. I've got an Asgard 2 on back order that I'm expecting soon. My concern would be if the Microstreamer would make my Schiit Asgard obsolete as it is a combined DAC/AMP? I'm also thinking of the Hrt Music Streamer II which is just a DAC as far as I know.  Or, springing for a Bifrost, but since I need USB for my PC, I'd have to spring for the $450 version which would break my rule about not spending significantly more for amp or DAC than the purchase price of the HP. And, the Biforst would more than double my investment in my 225i. I'm sure it's really sweet, but just not sure I can justify the expense with one singleton $200 HP when I could roll the same amount of coin into a second and potetially better investment in HP's.[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]But, who knows, tomorrow I may change my mind![/COLOR]




The 225i is certainly transparent enough to reveal quality improvements "upstream". I could easily justify a dac and amp totaling $800 with that headphone (assuming high quality files properly delivered to the dac). No investment in headphones can "improve" what's being sent by a lesser dac. IMO Bifrost/Asgard/225i would be seriously musical.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





gefski said:


> The 225i is certainly transparent enough to reveal quality improvements "upstream". I could easily justify a dac and amp totaling $800 with that headphone (assuming high quality files properly delivered to the dac). No investment in headphones can "improve" what's being sent by a lesser dac. IMO Bifrost/Asgard/225i would be seriously musical.


 
  Thanks-I'm looking for these kinds of recommendations. Also, I would be have the investments in place for future headphones. I've seen recent positive reviews for the Peach Tree Dac-it.A recent headif review rated it over the Bifrost.:
   
   http://www.head-fi.org/t/650791/schiit-bifrost-v-s-peachtree-dac-it
   
http://www.stereophile.com/content/peachtree-dac149it-da-converter
   
  It would be the same price range as the Bifirst w/ USB.  I like the idea of also using a DAC w/ my stereo system to stream music with with a future Sonos system.
   
  Are any of you familiar with the Dac-it?


----------



## apollo11

Any take on burson soloist sl with PS500?


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I sold my Peachtree NOVA and replaced it with an all tube integrated and a DacIT.  To my surprise the DacIT sounded better than the NOVA's sabre dac.  I recommend it.


----------



## markm1

I sold my Peachtree NOVA and replaced it with an all tube integrated and a DacIT. To my surprise the DacIT sounded better than the NOVA's sabre dac. I recommend it.
   
  Thanks-the reviews are over the top positive and it's in the ballpark in terms of cost.


----------



## gefski

markm1 said:


> Thanks-I'm looking for these kinds of recommendations. Also, I would be have the investments in place for future headphones. I've seen recent positive reviews for the Peach Tree Dac-it.A recent headif review rated it over the Bifrost.:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/650791/schiit-bifrost-v-s-peachtree-dac-it
> 
> ...




I'm not, but hear all good about Peachtree. Also the MyDac from France is getting raves.

The manufacturers seem to have sorted out the sub-par USB implementations of just 2-4 years ago (Then I had to use a V-Link to get a DacMagic presentation to be musical). This is a great time to buy a $500ish USB DAC!


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





gefski said:


> I'm not, but hear all good about Peachtree. Also the MyDac from France is getting raves.
> 
> The manufacturers seem to have sorted out the sub-par USB implementations of just 2-4 years ago (Then I had to use a V-Link to get a DacMagic presentation to be musical). This is a great time to buy a $500ish USB DAC!


 
  very cool to hear-you just put a smile on my face!


----------



## winterandsummer

so i was thinking about upgrading my sr60 that have being my companion for 8 years...
   
   
  "accidently" bought the rs2i today
   
   
  i did brought my sr60 for a repair a week ago, they had a sennheiser hd650 in the use for 250$ so i brought that back home
  im pretty happy about that
  i wanted something that could  complement them
  the ps500, to me, might have too much bass and i already have good bass with the hd650
  so the rs2 was imo a good guess for an upgrade
  and wow
  im happy
  hd650 didnt get me that excited
  but it did took me a year before the sr60 became my favorite
  so ill let the hd650 breath within me at their own pace
  and then we will see how much they have influence my prefered sound signature 
  (tho imo, once you get good sound it becomes more about appreciating the diversity than searching for the (subjectively) "best" out of the whole bunch (within your price range))
   
   
  cant compare the sr60 to the rs2i yet, but im excited enough to share pics ; )
   
   
   

   
  ok, ok, i did also bough the obligatory tyll shirt while getting groceries at costco, i mean i had to !
  im using my old pads on the rs2i for the sake of comfort atm
  strangely as out of place and dirty they may look on the sr60 overall black look, when inserting them around the wood of the rs2 they imo look buttery warm and pretty
   

   
  here you can see the obvious decoloration of my old pads, oh and i did bought the g-cush pad (lots of testing in the making  ; ) )


----------



## Krutsch

Quote: 





winterandsummer said:


> so i was thinking about upgrading my sr60 that have being my companion for 8 years...
> 
> 
> "accidently" bought the rs2i today
> ...


 
   
  Wait... you can fit G-cush pads on the RS2i?  Doesn't that really change the sound?  Maybe for the better... do tell.
   
  And, yes, the old pads really do look cool on the new phones.


----------



## wormsdriver

I would have to say, that up till now, the* rs2 *have been my favorite pair of headphones to simply enjoy music, and stop analyzing it and comparing to other headphones.
  Congrats on all your new purchases, looks like you got a good deal! Btw, nice parody pic


----------



## jaywillin

just ordered the microstreamer,
  amazon says they can have it here tomorrow, and the ms1's are supposed to arrive tomorrow
  starting my weekend early !!


----------



## Biscuitz

Hey, this question is for folks who own the PS500 & PS1000.
   
  I personally don't really dig the PS500, because I find its mid-bass to be a bit too much for my tastes. In that vein, is it probable that I won't like the PS1000? Or is the PS1000's bass a touch more neutral than the PS500's?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> Hey, this question is for folks who own the PS500 & PS1000.
> 
> I personally don't really dig the PS500, because I find its mid-bass to be a bit too much for my tastes. In that vein, is it probable that I won't like the PS1000? Or is the PS1000's bass a touch more neutral than the PS500's?
> 
> Thanks!


 
   
  I don't own it now but I've had both the PS1000 and PS500. The PS1000 still has bass with a midbass bump so it's boosted above flat (so maybe it might still be more than you like) but it doesn't bleed into the lower mids like the PS500 bass, from what I remember
   
  My issue with the PS1000 is the very sharp treble. The PS500 treble is quite mellow compared to the spike in the treble on the PS1000.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> Hey, this question is for folks who own the PS500 & PS1000.
> 
> I personally don't really dig the PS500, because I find its mid-bass to be a bit too much for my tastes. In that vein, is it probable that I won't like the PS1000? Or is the PS1000's bass a touch more neutral than the PS500's?
> 
> Thanks!


 
   
  I have owned the PS500 but after a few weeks, i decided to upgrade to the PS1000. The main reason why i decided to take them back, is that i like to listen to female vocals, and i tought that they lended a slight chestyness to women's voices.
   
  As far as the PS1000 go, i don't know if i'm a good reference, because as i've said before, aside for their weight, they're is nothing that i don't like about them. They have good bass extension, the mids are right on the money, and the highs are airy, extended and never fatiguing. They have a wide and deep soundstage. I'd say they combine the best of the PS500 and RS1i, and then some.
   
  Take this with a grain of salt, but i hope it helps.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> just ordered the microstreamer,
> amazon says they can have it here tomorrow, and the ms1's are supposed to arrive tomorrow
> starting my weekend early !!


 
  You'll have to give us a first impressions review....inquiring minds want to know


----------



## streetdragon

If anyone is interested i can head over to the audio shop to try the whole prestige line and music series line. So if anyone wants comparisons i can help


----------



## SHAHZADA123

lcfiner said:


> I don't own it now but I've had both the PS1000 and PS500. The PS1000 still has bass with a midbass bump so it's boosted above flat (so maybe it might still be more than you like) but it doesn't bleed into the lower mids like the PS500 bass, from what I remember
> 
> My issue with the PS1000 is the very sharp treble. The PS500 treble is quite mellow compared to the spike in the treble on the PS1000.







biscuitz said:


> Hey, this question is for folks who own the PS500 & PS1000.
> 
> I personally don't really dig the PS500, because I find its mid-bass to be a bit too much for my tastes. In that vein, is it probable that I won't like the PS1000? Or is the PS1000's bass a touch more neutral than the PS500's?
> 
> Thanks!




My PS500 don't get much head time due to the bleeding bass issue. You're spot on. Much prefer the RS1s to the PS500s.
The PS1000s are a totally different animal. There is that Grado mid-bass thump but absolutely no bleeding of the bass into the lower mids. The bass is very textured, tight and great slam.
Vocals are lush & delicious. 

However, the PS1000s, IME, need to be very carefully amped & sourced.
I have gone from WA22, EAR HP4 to ECBA and finally to the Pinnacle and only now am I fully satisfied.
The MAD EAR+ is also great, just has a little less bass than the Pinnacle.


----------



## newphones

Anyone done a direct comparison between igrado and grado sr60i? (without any mods to either).


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I have owned the PS500 but after a few weeks, i decided to upgrade to the PS1000. The main reason why i decided to take them back, is that i like to listen to female vocals, and i tought that they lended a slight chestyness to women's voices.
> 
> As far as the PS1000 go, i don't know if i'm a good reference, because as i've said before, aside for their weight, they're is nothing that i don't like about them. They have good bass extension, the mids are right on the money, and the highs are airy, extended and never fatiguing. They have a wide and deep soundstage. *I'd say they combine the best of the PS500 and RS1i, and then some.*
> 
> Take this with a grain of salt, but i hope it helps.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





shahzada123 said:


> My PS500 don't get much head time due to the bleeding bass issue. You're spot on. Much prefer the RS1s to the PS500s.
> *The PS1000s are a totally different animal. There is that Grado mid-bass thump but absolutely no bleeding of the bass into the lower mids. The bass is very textured, tight and great slam.
> Vocals are lush & delicious.*
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> I don't own it now but I've had both the PS1000 and PS500. The PS1000 still has bass with a midbass bump so it's boosted above flat (so maybe it might still be more than you like) *but it doesn't bleed into the lower mids like the PS500 bass*, from what I remember
> 
> My issue with the PS1000 is the very sharp treble. The PS500 treble is quite mellow compared to the spike in the treble on the PS1000.


 
  Thanks guys, I appreciate the responses. My fears are assuaged. I may indeed love the PS1000!
   
  Now how far do I have to drive to audition these things? Anyone know of a great headphone shop in the mid-west? I'm willing to make a weekend of it!


----------



## newphones

As a treble sensitive listener, who just happens to love hearing details in music, I once again, cautiously inquire about grado's.
   
  I read this review:
   
  http://www.headfonia.com/the-new-grado-sound-grado-ps500/
   
   
  ....which claims that the grado ps500 represents a departure from extreme treble boost to a more natural presentation.
   
Can I listen to the *ps500's* as a treble sensitive listener?


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Quote: 





newphones said:


> As a treble sensitive listener, who just happens to love hearing details in music, I once again, cautiously inquire about grado's.
> 
> I read this review:
> 
> ...


 
  I would recommend either SR225 or RS1i


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





newphones said:


> As a treble sensitive listener, who just happens to love hearing details in music, I once again, cautiously inquire about grado's.
> 
> I read this review:
> 
> ...


 
   
  If you're sensitive to treble (or accentuated high mids), the PS500 is the only Grado I would recommend and you should still buy it from a place with a good return policy... just in case
   
  If you can _demo_ other Grado models, go for it. But I have tried pretty much all of them and none of them are light on the treble or upper mids.


----------



## jimbob54

newphones said:


> Anyone done a direct comparison between igrado and grado sr60i? (without any mods to either).




I had both, can't really comment on sound differences but the iGrado are bloody uncomfy on my ears, the plastic hooks hurt after 10 mins.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





streetdragon said:


> If anyone is interested i can head over to the audio shop to try the whole prestige line and music series line. So if anyone wants comparisons i can help


 

 thats one thing miss about not being near atlanta, no real audioshops nearby !
  dude, i'd be there all the time !!


----------



## markm1

I guess living near a metropolis has its advantages. I'm between Baltimore and DC and it's kind of nice....but I could live w/o the traffic!


----------



## jaywillin

we've been talking about treble harshness, sensitivity to treble emphasis
  regarding the 225, it , to me anyway does not emphasize the treble,
  it is just very revealing of what its fed, as someone else pointed out
  and isn't that the mark of a good transducer in general, whether it be a speaker,
  headphone, ??


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> I guess living near a metropolis has its advantages. I'm between Baltimore and DC and it's kind of nice....but I could live w/o the traffic!


 

 in my trips to the ATL, i learned timing is so very important, avoid rush hour at all cost !!


----------



## migs008

Hello,
  
 Can someone give some tips for buying a Grado RS1i?
  
 I'm considering buying one second hand but I'm a bit worried about getting scammed because I don't have a lot of experience with any of the Grado headphones.
  
 I really need to know what to watch out for.


----------



## gefski

migs008 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In the years I've been buying used gear it's gone quite well. Most owners of quality hi-fi have cared for it, are enthused, and like to talk about it. So the first thing I look for is can they tell me about the unit they have for sale. (If they just post a manufacturer's description, that's pretty useless) So ask specific questions (about blems, etc) and look at pics of the unit for sale. If it's local and you can plug in, so much the better.

Last year when I bought my RS1is, I tried for used, found one (a non i) for $525ish, but never could hook up to audition them. So I gave up and bought new. Grado dealers won't usually discount, but sometimes will throw in other stuff. At full list they gave me a Grado extension cable, Grado mini plug adaptor, and a pretty neat carry bag.

On used hi-fi I'm used to paying near 50% off the new price, but never see Grados that low.


----------



## pallentx

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> we've been talking about treble harshness, sensitivity to treble emphasis
> regarding the 225, it , to me anyway does not emphasize the treble,
> it is just very revealing of what its fed, as someone else pointed out
> and isn't that the mark of a good transducer in general, whether it be a speaker,
> headphone, ??


 
  I feel the same about the 325is. That was the first thing I noticed coming from the SR80s - detail like crazy. I don't hear any harshness at all, just crystal clear detail. I have recently added a slight 50hz bass boost to really get the most of the 325is deeper bass response. It may be the slight lack of midbass compared to other phones causes people to push the volume up in general to get the same kick, or maybe its just a matter of different equipment and different ears.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





migs008 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone give some tips for buying a Grado RS1i?
> 
> ...


 
  Also keep in mind that on newer model Grado's (I don't know exactly when this went into effect), the drivers are numbered. So maybe you can call Grado with the model number of the headphones you are interested in to verify that the drivers are RS1i's, and not a different driver in RS cups.


----------



## jaywillin

just walked in from running errands,
  well, ups and usps both made their delieveries !
  microstreamer and ms1 still in the box, and we have a tornado warning !!
  will that deter me from unboxing and playing with my new toys ????
  NO FREAKING WAY !!
   
  when the walls start shaking, then i'll duck !
   ahh the joys of the american south in spring time !!
   listening impressions to follow !


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> just walked in from running errands,
> well, ups and usps both made their delieveries !
> microstreamer and ms1 still in the box, and we have a tornado warning !!
> will that deter me from unboxing and playing with my new toys ????
> ...


 
  Nothing like a man on a mission!


----------



## jaywillin

veeeeeeeery preliminary  impressions ,only an hour, maybe a little more time on the ms1's
  the ms1 is very musical, i definitely like it better with the cushions from the 225
  this may be a tough call to make, will really depend on how much the ms1
  improves with more hours,
   
  as for the microstreamer  WOW !!!!
  now, i love the d1, i'm a huge fan of audioengine and the quality stuff they
  have at affordable prices, and they seem to have fun,
  and want their customers to have fun, i love a company like that
  but after hearing the microstreamer , i don't think i can go back
  because the d1 has some features i like better


----------



## Oteil

I am listening to my sr80s amidst a tornado warning. I really hate this weather. Nothing like a little headphone music to relax to....


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> as for the microstreamer  WOW !!!!


 
  HRT make great products. I have tremendous respect for this company. 
  Maybe with the Microstreamer they have a product that looks sexy enough to get them the attention they deserve.


----------



## Krutsch

Quote: 





oteil said:


> I am listening to my sr80s amidst a tornado warning. I really hate this weather. Nothing like a little headphone music to relax to....


 
   
  Well, at least you didn't get 4-8" of snow last night/today (with more on the way).  It's frickin' mid-April and I'm still slipping and sliding my way to work!


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





oteil said:


> I am listening to my sr80s amidst a tornado warning. I really hate this weather. Nothing like a little headphone music to relax to....


 

 a possible funnel cloud was spotted about 4-5 miles south of us, sirens were screaming(it's right down the road)
  luckily it stayed clear of us, hope the same for you !
  i didn't skip a beat, kept right on listening !


----------



## cel4145

jaywillin said:


> a possible funnel cloud was spotted about 4-5 miles south of us, sirens were screaming(it's right down the road)
> luckily it stayed clear of us, hope the same for you !
> i didn't skip a beat, kept right on listening !




LOL

The magic of Grados. They can even make one ignore a tornado


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





oteil said:


> I am listening to my sr80s amidst a tornado warning. I really hate this weather. Nothing like a little headphone music to relax to....


 
  What are your impressions of the SR80i, and what did you previously own to compare them too?
  Also what are you listening too?


----------



## migs008

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Also keep in mind that on newer model Grado's (I don't know exactly when this went into effect), the drivers are numbered. So maybe you can call Grado with the model number of the headphones you are interested in to verify that the drivers are RS1i's, and not a different driver in RS cups.


 
   
  This might be what i'm most worried about.
   
  The price the seller is asking for is $375 in excellent condition without the box. Sounds like a good deal, but almost everything advertised always is.


----------



## Oteil

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> What are your impressions of the SR80i, and what did you previously own to compare them too?
> Also what are you listening too?


 
  I love these headphones, for the money they just can't be beat. The imaging is some of the best in a headphone as far as I concerned. I am comparing them to my HF-2's, D2000 and D7000. I love the contrast between the Grado and the Denon. Also, I am listening to Miles Davis - Nefertiti


----------



## joseph69

Congratulations, I also feel the same way about the SR80i. Enjoy them.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





oteil said:


> I love these headphones, for the money they just can't be beat. The imaging is some of the best in a headphone as far as I concerned. I am comparing them to my HF-2's, D2000 and D7000. I love the contrast between the Grado and the Denon. Also, I am listening to Miles Davis - Nefertiti


 

 i see you survived the storm !!
  i have the ms1's with the l-cushes on, they are very, very good
  not better than the 225,
  when i started this little endeavor , i was planning to have one good set of headphones
  and a second, compliment to the first.
  i may end up with two headphones cut from the same cloth !!
   
   
  listening to the ABB, 2nd set here


----------



## Oteil

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> i see you survived the storm !!
> i have the ms1's with the l-cushes on, they are very, very good
> not better than the 225,
> when i started this little endeavor , i was planning to have one good set of headphones
> ...


 
  Glad to see that you are still here as well!! Everytime I think I can live without the Grado, they just keep pulling me back in!! Love that allman set 2, but nothing beats that Blue Sky on 1st set. Warren's tone sounds killer on the Grado


----------



## migs008

Where exactly would I look for the driver numbers on the headphone?


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Quote: 





migs008 said:


> Where exactly would I look for the driver numbers on the headphone?


 
   
  On my SR325is, it's under both foam pads, and scratched by hand into the plastic ring to which the pads attach.
   
  (I don't think the driver itself carries a serial number, but I've never disassembled them.)


----------



## joseph69

On the 325is it is actually hand inscribed on the plastic driver housing itself. When you remove the ear cushions the serial number is  right on the top side of the driver, as far as the RS models are concerned, I would think that it is inscribed in the same location on the wood driver housing, but don't quote me on that I do not own the RS1i model. That is very inexpensive for the RS1i.


----------



## migs008

http://imgur.com/a/p238V#0
   
  Here are the photos there are of it. Maybe you guys can tell if it seems legit?


----------



## joseph69

Well as far as the photos go they do look very nice!!! But like I mentioned before, you must be certain that the serial numbers on the drivers can be verified by Grado, so you know that they are absoulutly RS1i drivers and not a lower priced driver that was put into RS1i cups. It really is a very inexpensive price for these headphones, and by all means I am not saying that they are fakes, but you never know, Are these from a fellow Head-fier? Are they from a classified ad? Are they from eBay? Is there any info from the seller? The thing that also worries me about used Grados is that even if the paper work states the same serial number as the drivers, it doesn't mean the person didn't inscribe the serial number themselves on a less expensive SR model, and switch them, because I believe from the 225i down do not have serial numbers on them. They should really be inscribed with a stamp, not by hand if you ask me. So all I can tell you is to beware! You know how most of the time deals like this are too good to be true. These headphones look so brand new that the headband doesn't even look like it was ever pulled apart to create less of a clamping effect on your head! They look like they just came out of the box! I hope for your sake that they are truly authentic (the drivers) and you do get them for a steal, that would really be nice!


----------



## migs008

The seller said that they were 18 months old and was used modestly about a couple of times a week because he uses his speakers most of the time.
   
  I'll probably try and test them out first to check if I like the sound. 
   
  I've used and owned a Denon D7000 for 3 years. My headphone is used every single day with an average of about 2 - 3 hours per day since they were bought. Sad to say that the amount of use is really showing on it so I was hoping I could get a second pair while I try and find a way to fix it up a little bit.
   
  I pray I won't be disappointed or underwhelmed by Grado considering I've heard good stuff about it.


----------



## Melvins

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> That's a tough combination of traits to expect out of a headphone. The headphone I've tried that best matches that description is the Hifiman HE-500. You may look into it. Skip past the HE-400.
> 
> I can understand this. I really like my V5's / Turbulent X's, but they are perhaps the most treble-oriented headphones I've tried. I listen at low volumes, so this is not a troubling issue to me, but they are _very_ bright headphones and do tend to rip apart sibilant recordings. On the other hand, they're also the most detailed, clear sounding headphones I've heard, and I _really_ enjoy the soundstage presentation, despite being on-ear.


 
  being a treble head I can totally see where you're coming from, but for me, that's why they are the perfect can for me. 
   
  I've had my magnums for over a year and they literally sound just as good to me today as the very day I got them. So engaging, so upfront. A perfect personification of the grado sound...


----------



## Jesterphile

Listening to my new (to me) Grados now. Very impressed. I can't believe how good these sound


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





jesterphile said:


> Listening to my new (to me) Grados now. Very impressed. I can't believe how good these sound


 

  whadya get ??


----------



## cel4145

jesterphile said:


> Listening to my new (to me) Grados now. Very impressed. I can't believe how good these sound




Which ones did you get?


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





melvins said:


> being a treble head I can totally see where you're coming from, but for me, that's why they are the perfect can for me.
> 
> I've had my magnums for over a year and they literally sound just as good to me today as the very day I got them. So engaging, so upfront. A perfect personification of the grado sound...


 
  Absolutely! Have you tried the new drivers yet? The V5's / TX's (Turbulent X)? I think the TX's bring the clarity, detail, separation, and soundstage of the V4's to a new level. I've had the V4's in wood, and find the TX's in wood are superior in the aforementioned areas. I also currently own a full Symphones Magnum V4 build at the moment, and I still prefer aspects of the TX sound to the full V4 build.
   
  For $130 and the price of some spare housing / cable, I'd say it's worth a shot! That soundstage... http://turbulentlabs.com/turbulent-x-headphone-driver/
   
  Although, as an aside, I would say the TX's are not as upfront sounding as the V4's. It lends to the more spacious soundstage, but being on-ear I find the sound still very engaging, just in a less fatiguing manner than the V4's.


----------



## Melvins

I'd rather try them first then outright buy them. Also as seeing as I am not handy by any means I would have to outsource and have a 3rd party individual construct the headphone for me. Which I'd be happy to do but it's still a process. Considering I'm still highly in love with my magnums, and they literally just turned a year old (literally received them on my birthday of last year, that's how awesome a certain Mid character is on this sight, what long Range he has((wink wink))) I believe I'm good. For now. lol.


----------



## Jesterphile

jaywillin said:


> whadya get ??







cel4145 said:


> Which ones did you get?




I have some SR80s but the cups have been replaced with ms1 cups. I have the original cups, which I may swap back to at some point


----------



## jaywillin

as good as the microstreamer preforms as a head amp,  the e9k sounds better to me.
  I don't know what it is, it is my first dedicated head amp.
  the 225's sound better, better extension, soundstage, all the way around
  the same goes for the ms1.
  it might be the power of suggestion, wishful thinking
  whatever it is, i like it !!


----------



## AK7579

I have the 125i and granted I have never listened to any of the cans above the 125i I love them. Currently using them with the Schiitatni/Modi stack and I have no regrets or desire to upgrade


----------



## HPiper

It would be interesting if someone who actually had access to all the SR series headphones could do a short review of all of them, from the 60 to the 325, compared one to the other, using the same source, same electronics ect


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Don't do it! I was raving about the SR-225i and loved them. Made the mistake of getting the 325i and feeling like I lost something. I've been trying to get the 225i again ever since.
> 
> I too quickly sold the 225i after thinking the 325is was an upgrade.
> 
> ...


 
  That doesn't surprise me. I found the SR325 to be the most V-shaped of the Prestige Series. I actually preferred the SR60 with L-Cush pads to the SR325.
   
  Quote: 





hpiper said:


> It would be interesting if someone who actually had access to all the SR series headphones could do a short review of all of them, from the 60 to the 325, compared one to the other, using the same source, same electronics ect


 
  I have done this. http://www.head-fi.org/t/627634/the-oft-overshadowed-sr125i-my-favorite-prestige-series-model-whats-your-favorite
   
  But here's the problem. I never did a more extensive write-up of the series because I started to realize that there's some rather _consistent_ inconsistency among Grado models. That is to say, I have heard two different SR225i's that sounded very different (one had far more bass than the other). I have heard multiple RS1i's that sounded quite different. And if you read through that thread, you'll find _absolutely_ contradictory impressions of the same model headphone between another person and myself. Also, if you do some searching on the forums here, you'll see that I'm not the only one to bring up the issue of product inconsistency.
   
  So what does this mean for us? It means any extensive write-up comparing the entire Prestige Series must be taken with a fistful of salt. And, at that point, it seems almost futile and potentially misleading to publish such a write-up. The best thing a person could do is to audition the entire lineup _for themselves_...but I know this is not always an option, so things indeed are tricky.
   
  This is why I am a strong proponent of recommending the SR60i to people. Just grab the SR60i and use the L-Cush pads, and be done with it. Most people here will agree that Grado has a "house sound," which just means that the SR60i has a similar sonic signature as the other products in the Prestige Series lineup. The Prestige Series even has the same "house sound" as the Reference Series. Only the PS500 and 1K models depart from this house sound. Obviously you have minor differences between models, but the general Grado signature is always there.
   
  I like what tdockweiler said above. I want everyone to understand what he's trying to communicate. Do not _assume_ that you're getting a better sounding headphone by going up in the Grado lineup! I did this same thing, and in the end I actually "downgraded" in the lineup once I actually compared the entire lineup. I _assumed_ that by going up the Grado lineup, I'd be paying for _better_ sounding headphones. Really the entire Prestige Series sounds about the same, with minor differences here and there. What you enjoy most is more up to preference than to technical improvements.
   
  Audition before you buy!


----------



## Brooko

Agree with Biscuitz - a lot of it comes down to personal preference.
   
  My personal favourite has been the 325i.
   
  But trying to recommend a specific Grado can be very difficult (eg tdock telling someone else not to go with the 325i).  Everyone has a different personal preference.  I often see others saying 325is are like having needles in your ears (sharp painful highs).  I've never experienced this - and the only time I've found them too bright has been with 'hotly-mastered' music - ie it's the recording itself that is bright.
   
  The only way to know for sure is to audition for yourself.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





brooko said:


> Agree with Biscuitz - a lot of it comes down to personal preference.
> 
> My personal favourite has been the 325i.
> 
> ...


 

 hmmmmmm, letting one's own ears be the judge, what a novel idea ! lol
  after getting my first grado, the 60i, (after reading about it for years),  i realized how much i liked the sound.
  so, i naturally assumed(and we know about assuming), that spending more $$$ going upline will = better sound, more enjoyment.
  so, started researching grado's more expensive models, and discovered that there are vastly different, some even totally
  opposite opinions concerning the sounds all the different models.
  my second grado, is the 225i, bought used, off amazon for $150. love it, seemed a little bright at first, but as i listened more, realized that
  it was just giving me what i fed it.
  i had posted in here that i was maybe wanting something that sounded a little warmer.
  got serveral suggestion of the alessadro, ms1, so, i got one.
  well i love it too, and it was only $90.
  so now i'm trying to decide if i want to keep both, if i do keep just one, which one ???? (not a bad problem to have, lol)
  these are both terrific headphones, but this dilemma illustrates  several points:
  do some reading, don't take everything as truth, but a loose guide,
  start at the bottom, work your way up. ( i'm guessing this is very useful where grados are concerned)
  LISTEN FOR YOURSELF AND TRUST YOUR OWN EARS.


----------



## jaywillin

oh, and this experience has made me REALLY want to hear the ms2 !! lol


----------



## fleasbaby

...speaking of spending a lot of money on headphones...*siiiigh*
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/JOSEPH-GRADO-HP-1000-AND-HPA-1-SIGNATURE-HEADPHONES-PRODUCTS-/181121470610?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item2a2bae5092
   
  Not my listing, and probably never will be, just saw it while crusin' t'interwebs this morning...


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> oh, and this experience has made me REALLY want to hear the ms2 !! lol


 
  Compared the MS1i and MS2i today at the shop, It is quite a big fat improvement over the MS1i, much more details and it is much clearer sounding.
 I would wish to buy it....


----------



## swspiers

I really want to try everything, too.  But I'm going to try not to.
   
  I'm still really enjoying the 225's.  However, my sale of the Hifiman HE-5LE's fell through.  My experience last weekend led me to try the 5LE's again and compare them to the 225i's.  A part of me wishes I hadn't done that.  At first I naturally thought I would never appreciate the 225's again, but in all honest on some source material, I think I prefer them, especially on harder rock with thick guitars.  The soundstage of the Grado's is more focused, and while most people think wide soundstage is ideal, I'm not so sure.  There are times when I want things right in front of me perception-wise.
   
  Honestly, the HE-5LE's are arguably the superior headphone.  But the 225's have a thickness to the midrange that just works with a lot of the music I listen to.  Worst case, I'll have two headstations set-up with really good headphones.  The 225's can't compete when it comes to low bass and smoothness in the treble, but I think they have similar characteristics in the mid-range, at least with rock.
   
  Now, all I have to do is avoid listening to other cans, and I should be set!


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> Now, all I have to do is avoid listening to other cans, and I should be set!


 
  Good luck with that!!


----------



## swspiers

No luck needed!  Now I can focus on amps, dacs and sources


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> No luck needed!  Now I can focus on amps, dacs and sources


 

 microstreamer  !! and also got that e9, now, up next, a tube amp !!, no wait, maybe start modding the ms1, arghhhhhhhhhhh
   
  i gotta illness i think !


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





streetdragon said:


> Compared the MS1i and MS2i today at the shop, It is quite a big fat improvement over the MS1i, much more details and it is much clearer sounding.
> I would wish to buy it....


 

 when i compare the ms1 to the 225, the ms1's general signature, i like better i think, it just doesn't sound as "big" maybe has to do with bass.
  the image have by what i've heard others say about the ms2, would be a "bigger" ms1, or a marriage of the 225/ms1


----------



## apollo11

How about ps500? How do you compare them with 325?


----------



## zeinharis

The MS2i is like you take the SR325i, you tweak the treble abit (make it abit laidback) and add abit more soundstage (depth)


----------



## joseph69

+1 on that comment, and also add a bit of mid bass, and take away the attack of the 325is, for a more balanced, laid back sound signature.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> +1 on that comment, and also add a bit of mid bass, and take away the attack of the 325is, for a more balanced, laid back sound signature.


 

 well the ms1 and 225 are gonna have to do for now, and both are veeeeeeeeery enjoyable.
  they way i'm leaning now, i'm gonna keep both, and mod one, and leaning towards
  modding the ms1, any thoughts ??


----------



## zeinharis

Grado and Alessandro headphones are among the easiest headphones to mod, from a simple mod which the pads mod, the woody mod, hole mod etc. You can find out more from here, here, and here


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





zeinharis said:


> Grado and Alessandro headphones are among the easiest headphones to mod, from a simple mod which the pads mod, the woody mod, hole mod etc. You can find out more from here, here, and here


 

 already been looking, i really like the l-cushs on the ms1, buying an extra set so i don't have to keep swapping from 225 to ms1 !!
  next, improve bass maybe


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





apollo11 said:


> How about ps500? How do you compare them with 325?


 
  For me, the 500 had too much mid-bass, more colored in that area than the 325.


----------



## Redo

Finally got RS1's from a fellow head-fier . Though the low impedance of the Grado's, everyone should throw a warm tube setup at them ;D


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





apollo11 said:


> How about ps500? How do you compare them with 325?


 
   
  I've had both. the PS500 has more midbass that bleeds into lower mids but I still really like them. I like their somewhat darker sound to other high end Grados. It still has excellent soundstage, clarity and speed. The 325i had just too much treble for my liking. 
   
  Quote: 





zeinharis said:


> The MS2i is like you take the SR325i, you tweak the treble abit (make it abit laidback) and add abit more soundstage (depth)


 
   
  I definitely agree with this. I would say for anyone looking to spend $300 on a Grado, the MS2i is much easier to like than the 325i, which is more divisive. The MS2i is less peaky in the treble than the 325i and is one of the better Grados I've heard.


----------



## winterandsummer

to me it seems like the biggest difference in the whole sr and rs grado line is the price....followed by the pads.. and then the driver, enclosure, cable....
   
  my point here is that the pads makes a HUGE difference in the sound (and comfort)
   
  stock pads vs used pads !?
  i want some feedback on that, i often read about how they get more comfortable with time, but how about how they can really but really change the sound too ?
  because getting new pads on my sr60 made me realize how much of a difference there is between the stock pads and my 8 year old pads
  to make my point clear : i think that the sr60 are maybe  worth around 100$ while the same sr60 with my old pad sound like they are worth 200$ 
   
  after 8 year of using my sr60 they needed a fix, cable connection problem, and i got new pads for them too,
  when trying them out with the new pads and new jack, at first i though there was something wrong...
  until i went back to the old pads
  and realized everything is fine with the new jack but wow, it was like a revelation, so many times ive read about grados having harsh treble, the lack of bass and comfort issue and yeah, it all made sense suddenly
  to keep it short : the stock pad made my sr60 sound like ****
   
  my conclusion is that what most people dislike about grado is related to the pads,
  i took me a year before my sr60 turned into my favorite headphone and ive always thought that it was related to me slowly changing from one signature to another but really lately ive changed my belief about that
  seems like its the pads changing more than my own preference
   
   
  and to add some more to this ill use this analogy : if we talk about system camera we talk about two things; camera(sensor) and lenses
  atm i feel like the grado line (or maybe headphones in general) should have a division between driver and pads
  if we talk iem its kinda obvious how the tips change the sound, mainly due to isolation in this case but still..
  as much as we get different tips, not only size wise but texture wise with iem it would be awesome to get different pads with "full size" headphone 
   
   
  does that sound like non sense or can some relate to what im trying to convey ?


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





winterandsummer said:


> to me it seems like the biggest difference in the whole sr and rs grado line is the price....followed by the pads.. and then the driver, enclosure, cable....
> 
> my point here is that the pads makes a HUGE difference in the sound (and comfort)
> 
> ...


 
  You're absolutely right. The pads make a large difference in sound from model to model. It's why when I recommend the SR60i, I always add to that "with L-Cush" pads. It brings the SR60i to the same league as the SR225i and SR325i, imo - at that point it comes down to preference more than anything.
   
  I've not really thought about how the pads change with use over time, thus affecting the sound. I haven't been in the game long enough to consider that, but that is interesting. I think someone who knows the history of Grado pad changes could more heavily weigh in on that subject.


----------



## wormsdriver

I just got a pair of TTVJ Flats last week. In my opinion, it seems like the Flats work better on older Grados than on newer models. Anybody else experience this? Example: the flats worked great on an old pair of Rs1's(from the early 2000's), but no so good on an Rs1i. It also sounds great with an older pair of Sr125 with pink(ish) drivers I have...


----------



## whirlwind

I really want to try a pair of G Cushions with my RS1i
   
  Has anybody tried the G-Cushions off of Amazon that are $29 a set?
   
  Are they legit.


----------



## wormsdriver

do know what they sound like, but they are definitely not Grado...


----------



## newphones

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> If you're sensitive to treble (or accentuated high mids), the PS500 is the only Grado I would recommend and you should still buy it from a place with a good return policy... just in case
> 
> If you can _demo_ other Grado models, go for it. But I have tried pretty much all of them and none of them are light on the treble or upper mids.


 
   
  Greatly appreciate your reply. I've got the igrado's, and they are a bit warm and have a modest treble boost (compared to darker 'phones like portapros). However, I am deeply disappointed with the build quality and comfort; the igrado's are noticeably below average in both areas.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





apollo11 said:


> How about ps500? How do you compare them with 325?


 
   
  In my opinion, the SR325i and the PS500 represent the two extremes, or opposites if you will, in the Grado line.


----------



## PredatorZ

Quote: 





whirlwind said:


> I really want to try a pair of G Cushions with my RS1i
> 
> Has anybody tried the G-Cushions off of Amazon that are $29 a set?
> 
> Are they legit.


 

 I'm using the G cushions on my 325i (gold versions) and I love them, now my ears don't hurt after long listening, I like the way they sound too. I paid full retail for the original Grado pad's , was a bit spendy for a small bit of foam, but well worth it. I also sprung for the nice wood box they offered , was like $ 85 if I recall correctly. If your RS1's pinch your ears after extended listening, you wont be disappointed. I also recently sent my cans back to Grado to be re-cabled, was only $45 and they used the newer cable that comes on the top of the line models.


----------



## wormsdriver

Hmm...I wonder how much they charge to recable Rs1's to the newer, thicker cable? Anybody here know?


----------



## jaywillin

225i's and "kind of blue" not a bad way to start a monday morning !


----------



## markm1

A great way-I've enjoyed that combo myself. Time Out sounds good, too on my 225i!


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> A great way-I've enjoyed that combo myself. Time Out sounds good, too on my 225i!


 

 classic !!


----------



## jaywillin

have a little JAZZ IS DEAD going now  -  sweet


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> Hmm...I wonder how much they charge to recable Rs1's to the newer, thicker cable? Anybody here know?


 
  I believe that I just recently read that another Head-fier had their RS1 cable replaced from Grado for 45$U.S., and it was the newer cable.


----------



## LCfiner

Well, my PS500 came in yesterday and they're great. I feel silly for having sold an earlier pair last year. These are my favorite Grados out there (yes, including the RS1, PS1000 and GS1000). 
   
  Between the PS500 and the Magnums (or the RS1), I think I prefer the thicker sound of the PS500. The Magnums still have that RS1 response which is a bit thinner and places more emphasis on the upper mids and treble. I know the PS500 bass is boosted and a bit exaggerated but I much prefer the way there are no large spikes in the treble response. It's much easier for me to listen to for longer than 30 minutes.
   
  The last time I owned the PS500, they had an upper midrange shout or glare. But this time they're smoother in those frequencies. I don't know if it's because these have been used longer than the previous pair or if it's unit variance but the same tracks that I know to have problem areas aren't as spotlit this time around.
   
  I got this pair used and it came with an extra set of large G cush salad bowls. I put them on out of curiousity but they're not for me. The treble becomes much more prominent and the overall sound becomes "tizzier". Balance just seems off. I'm sticking with the normal L cush. And flat pads don't work on the PS500, either, imo. they just sound too bassy and bloated - they're really tuned for the L cush bowls.


----------



## winterandsummer

things i find funny
   
  i keep comparing the,, well my old sr60 to my new hd650 and rs2i and its amazing how good my old grado can stand up for themself
  i still love them, they are more forward and brighter and more involving to some extend, tho thinner and less voluptuous than the rs2i 
   
  analogies that ive though about is that the sr60 is like a cardboard version of the rs2i  or that the sr60 is like a 14 year old girl than once gone through puberty has developed curve and character and then became a rs2i
  more authority in the bass in the rs2i, more body to the mids and smoother treble
  smoother treble isnt what i would have consider a typical grado trait
  in my situation that puts the rs2i in between the hd650 and sr60
  the sr60 sound so light due to their lack of body, but its great in its own right, it feels kinda airy and to come back to that 14 year old girl, time use to be a lot simpler when i was 14, simpler with less texture, less refinement and less mature endeavor and that aint necessarily a bad thing
  specially if it comes at a smaller price range...
  so what im feeling atm is that i would love to have the sr 225i and sr 325is atm 
  whats up with that ?
   
  the bass is or should i say can be absolutely heaven on the rs2i, i wasnt expecting that kind of vibration (if adjusted just right on your head with the right material (pads and headband thightness..), damn)
  the bass is just crazy, i was expecting the hd650 to be the bassy one but... if im adjusting them (rs2i) properly they bring me elsewhere 
  i know this is a grado thread but still im gonna specified that im talking about a quality of feeling provided by the bass not a quantity that you could easily read of a graph


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





predatorz said:


> I'm using the G cushions on my *325i* (gold versions) and I love them, now my ears don't hurt after long listening, I like the way they sound too. I paid full retail for the original Grado pad's , was a bit spendy for a small bit of foam, but well worth it. I also sprung for the nice wood box they offered , was like $ 85 if I recall correctly. If your RS1's pinch your ears after extended listening, you wont be disappointed. *I also recently sent my cans back to Grado to be re-cabled, was only $45 and they used the newer cable that comes on the top of the line models.*


 
   
  Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> I believe that I just recently read that another Head-fier had their RS1 cable replaced from Grado for 45$U.S., and it was the newer cable.


 
  I think he/she is talking about the 325i which would be (I'm assuming) easier for Grado to disassemble and then re-cable. In any case, I think I'll leave my Rs1's alone, since I'm probably gonna sell them soon, as I don't think they're right for me.


----------



## jaywillin

yesterday i made a huge mistake !! i boxed up and dropped off at ups, the sr225i's.
  i had convinced myself that i'd keep just the ms1's, and do something else with
  the $$ for 225's.
  about 2-3 hours after i got home, i realized i wanted them back !!
  i called amazon, the rep wasn't sure if what he would be able to do,
  he put me on hold, and came back on the line, the rep had called ups
  and instead of going to amazon, the cans are coming back home !
  disaster averted , whew, lol
  now i do like to support the local, brick and mortar store, but
  i don't have an audio store(not counting best buy) close by, so i use amazon a lot.
  i've always had such good service from them ! thanks sid !


----------



## swspiers

Dude, I totally relate.  I've almost sold my 225i's, and was giving them a last listen which resulted in keeping them.
   
  They're not going anywhere soon!


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> yesterday i made a huge mistake !! i boxed up and dropped off at ups, the sr225i's.
> i had convinced myself that i'd keep just the ms1's, and do something else with
> the $$ for 225's.
> about 2-3 hours after i got home, i realized i wanted them back !!
> ...


 
  Wow, good story.  Now THAT'S personal service!


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> Dude, I totally relate.  I've almost sold my 225i's, and was giving them a last listen which resulted in keeping them.
> 
> They're not going anywhere soon!


 
   
  thats what happened with the ms1's, was listening one last time before shipping them off, and realized how much i liked THEM !! lol
  originally was just gonna keep one(who am i trying to kid).
  i still want a tube amp, but the fioo is pretty good
  i still want either some sennheisers, or audio technicas maybe.
   OH, i gave the hd203's to my stepdaughter, who always has headphones on(she has some $15-20 skullcandy's we got at walgreens),
  she said WOW, and hasn't used the skullcandys since ! lol
  gotta start 'em early !


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> Wow, good story.  Now THAT'S personal service!


 

 it gets better, sid(@amazon) said ups said the 225's would be back, saturday or sunday , they just got here !!
  i'm listening to them right now , happy, happy, happy  JACK !


----------



## jaywillin

i spend a lot of time right here !


----------



## Biscuitz

Always a wise idea to keep at least one pair of Grado-style headphone on hand! There's nothing quite like the Grado sound signature!


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> Always a wise idea to keep at least one pair of Grado-style headphone on hand! There's nothing quite like the Grado sound signature!


 

 if ones good........


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> if ones good........


 
  Haha, so true


----------



## swspiers

Does the madness ever end...?!
   
  (I sure hope not)


----------



## streetdragon

biscuitz said:


> Always a wise idea to keep at least one pair of Grado-style headphone on hand! There's nothing quite like the Grado sound signature!



Agreed! They're like that little that may not be very smart or strong, but regardless they just beg for head time and will be a lot of fun when you spend time with them


----------



## David RoBa

About a month ago I got my first Grado cans 225i´s and I am in love. They have been been getting 4 to 6 hours of head time a day and man I love the Grado sound. 
   
  I am new to all of this headphone stuff and I have some questions for you guys:
   
  1.-Is there a way to get a little more bass out of the 225´s?
  2.-what would you say is the definite update? I mean on a budget, I would love to have the 1000 series, but they are out of my legue right now.


----------



## zaodriver

Super deep bass from the Grados don't seem to be possible, but a current heavy amp definitely helps. I am using the Schiit Asgard with the Schiit Bifrost DAC. The Asgard definitely gives the Grados a fullness boost from giving it the proper current. Any good amp with a low out impedance should do the trick.


----------



## LCfiner

1. Put some tape around the outside of the bowls to increase bass response. Or get flat pads but this will sacrifice soundstage size. 

2. Rs1 if you want the best representation of the classic grado sound. Ps500 if you want something darker with more bass but still with some if the best technical abilities found with a grado.

edit: If you want RS1 style sound but with a little less harshness in the treble, also consider a Magnum driver build. the real nice thing about Magnum headphones is that they're very affordable compared to the RS1. A used, nicely built set using wood cups and sleeves and a nice headband should cost under $350.


----------



## streetdragon

Eq.


----------



## AK7579

+1 on the tape


----------



## JohnyL

At first I must say: I love Grado's! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Although these SR-80i are my first I still can't help it! I did a lot of listening before buying anything and when I heard Grado's for the first time I knew I had found my headphones. After that I did pretty much comparing between different models and the SR80i sounded best to my ears with weak sources I had.
   
  Since then I also purcahsed a LD MK II and again! Instant amazement!  With a bit of tube rolling (Voshkods as drivers now) I think I'm nearly there. Still on to do list is L-bowls with tape mods to find out if the sound will get better.
   
  Any other mods I should try while tumbling down the rabbit hole of wonderful sound?


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





streetdragon said:


> Eq.


 
   
   
  +1  EQ is your friend.  Plenty of tutorials here to guide you through it.  EQ can save a lot of hassle and money, when done correctly!


----------



## David RoBa

Thanks for the replies.
   
  I do not want super deep bass just a little bit more punch.
   
  Shall I use any tape? 
   
  So I rather go and get a nice AMP/DAC than another pair of Grado cans? If that is the case is the Aune T1 a good option? I would love to keep things as simple as possible.
   
  I have read about the Magnums and I may be interested. Do they keep the Grado sound? if not totally, what changes? DIY is out of the question, I still have DIY projects from 2000 to assemble. Can I have someone do the cans for me? 
   
  What I want is a pair of Grado sounding cans that keep the headphone monkey away for a while (as long as possible). If something like the T1 improves the sound and will match well with something like the P500 or RS1's, that would be lovely.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> +1  EQ is your friend.  Plenty of tutorials here to guide you through it.  EQ can save a lot of hassle and money, when done correctly!


 
  Mmm. I've actually been listening to my Magnum V4's with G-Cush pads the last few days. Needed to EQ quite a bit, but I've managed to attain a relatively neutral sound that has been _very_ enjoyable. My V4 build is up for sale, but I am starting to reconsider that...
   
  Quote: 





johnyl said:


> At first I must say: I love Grado's!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Definitely grab L-Cush pads, before anything else. Try the tape mod to see if you like it. I personally don't, but I could hear its merits. L-Cush pads will be one of the biggest upgrades in sound you can do to your SR80i.


----------



## cel4145

david roba said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I do not want super deep bass just a little bit more punch.
> 
> ...




What are you using to amp with now? And the rest of your setup? There are good portable DACs that have a bass boost. Or use built in EQ functionality on your player/source. I boost my Grados about 3db below 100hz to give them a little extra kick.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





david roba said:


> About a month ago I got my first Grado cans 225i´s and I am in love. They have been been getting 4 to 6 hours of head time a day and man I love the Grado sound.
> 
> I am new to all of this headphone stuff and I have some questions for you guys:
> 
> ...


 

 i'm in love too, the fiio i spoke of in your post asking about amps/dacs, improved the bass of my 225's, tapes coming up next !


----------



## David RoBa

No amp right now, just the regular PC headphone output.
   
  I just want this as my home music station, not interested whatsoever in portable stuff, at least not for now.


----------



## cel4145

david roba said:


> No amp right now, just the regular PC headphone output.
> 
> I just want this as my home music station, not interested whatsoever in portable stuff, at least not for now.




With music, have you tried EQing the bass with your PC media player?


----------



## jaywillin

The fiio e10 has a bass boost and even though it's only 50-60 bucks , sounds very good


----------



## David RoBa

I played with the foobar eq and the cans sound nice. I am truly in love with the Grado sound, just trying to get just a little bit more out of them. I am not a basshead so not much is needed to make me happy. 
   
  I asked about the Aune T1 because it seems to get along well with Grados and it may be a good match for higher end cans. The E-10 sounds nice, it is an amp/dac right?
   
  I can go as far as a T1 if I can get an amp/dac that fits the 225's and some other higher end headphones. If I have to get a better amp/dac, I rather wait and save for a good one that having 2 or 3 at home. That, in the end, will be more expensive and higher to explain to GF
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  What about the Magnums?


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





david roba said:


> I played with the foobar eq and the cans sound nice. I am truly in love with the Grado sound, just trying to get just a little bit more out of them. I am not a basshead so not much is needed to make me happy.
> 
> I asked about the Aune T1 because it seems to get along well with Grados and it may be a good match for higher end cans. The E-10 sounds nice, it is an amp/dac right?
> 
> ...


 
  What about them do you want to know?
   
  It's a bit hard to comment definitively on Magnums, because the housing will affect the sound, so consistency is not guaranteed. The only Magnum driver in production now is the "Turbulent X" drivers. http://turbulentlabs.com/turbulent-x-headphone-driver/
   
  I have a wood-housed TX headphone, as well as a full Symphones Magnum V4 build (http://symphones.ca/). They both sound terrific, and as a generalization I can say this - Magnum drivers are very similar sounding to Grados, but with significantly improved clarity, detail, and instrument separation. Unfortunately, you can't get a full aluminum build made anymore, but you can still make your own build with the TX drivers.
   
  But, one thing to note. The TX drivers are extremely detailed and have elevated treble. Any recording with sibilance will be tough to listen to. Grados are slightly more forgiving as a whole. If you can grab a second-hand Symphones Magnum V4 build (aluminum), the sound is more balanced, less sibilant, and very Grado-like but with wonderful refinement and clarity. The all-aluminum build is heavy though - mine is up for sale because I prefer the lightweight of my wood-housed TX's...though I think the V4 build has superior tonality. Can't have everything =/
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/658898/symphones-magnum-v4


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> i'm in love too, the fiio i spoke of in your post asking about amps/dacs, improved the bass of my 225's, tapes coming up next !


 
  Another 225i lover and frequent poster here. I'm eagerly awaiting my Schiit Asgard 2 which has been on an extended back order.
   
  Currently also looking at DACS.  What's on my short list? The usual suspects:

 Bifrost-most obvious choice w/ my Asgard, but I need the USB which increases the budget by $100
 Microstreamer (portable and cheap)
 Peach Tree DAC-It: recently getting rave reviews-it's at the top end of my budget...but if I make one DAC purchase I'm looking for a good price point vs upgrading over and over. This one looks like a winner...IMO


----------



## Awgd8

' been out for a while...  I moved from a small 950 Sq/feet apartment to a 1,309 Sq/feet condo.
   
  The moment I set foot on the new place, I set this up !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   

  Audio Engine D1 and Alessandro MS2i w/ gunmetal Ikea floor lamp.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I hate moving! My back is killing me!


----------



## markm1

Looks sweet!


----------



## stacker45

I'd try the tape mod first since it's free, and if that doesn't work, i'd get a nice low power vintage Marantz reciever for about $100, turn the bass control clockwise, and if it still not enough, press the loudness button. I bought a mint Marantz 2220B for $150, it makes for a great headphone amp, and more, plus if you decide to sell it in a few years, you might make a profit from the sell, win, win.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> Another 225i lover and frequent poster here. I'm eagerly awaiting my Schiit Asgard 2 which has been on an extended back order.
> 
> Currently also looking at DACS.  What's on my short list? The usual suspects:
> 
> ...


 

 if , when i get another SS head amp, as of now, the asgard 2 would be the first i'd try , but i tell you, the eo9k surprised me how good it sounds
  paired with the micro, i've got a great, very flexible system, and just $300
  i almost bit on the t1, have heard nothing but good things about it, the section is solid state, the tube is utilized just in the dac , still interested in one
  but i'd really like a hybrid, or all tube head amp, that little dot m2 ii or mkii ++ , whatever its called, or maybe a project sunrise, who knows, maybe build a crack kit


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> ' been out for a while...  I moved from a small 950 Sq/feet apartment to a 1,309 Sq/feet condo.
> 
> The moment I set foot on the new place, I set this up !
> 
> ...


 

 i need a bigger desk, very nice setup !!


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





david roba said:


> I played with the foobar eq and the cans sound nice. I am truly in love with the Grado sound, just trying to get just a little bit more out of them. I am not a basshead so not much is needed to make me happy.
> 
> I asked about the Aune T1 because it seems to get along well with Grados and it may be a good match for higher end cans. The E-10 sounds nice, it is an amp/dac right?
> 
> ...


 

 it is a dac/amp. usb powered, its little, but quality is good, i've not had one bit of trouble with it, and its on standby should i need it, and its sounds so good, i'll listen to it just to change things up some. you could get one of those now, while you shop , research for something more substantial , but a lot of folks are happy with just it


----------



## David RoBa

I wanted to know if the Magnums do respect the Grado sound, and it seems they do. I will read some more and ask questions as they come up. I will try taping the cans and see what difference does taping make.


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





david roba said:


> I wanted to know if the Magnums do respect the Grado sound, and it seems they do. I will read some more and ask questions as they come up. I will try taping the cans and see what difference does taping make.


 
   
  Yup. They sound similar to an RS1 but the sound will change a bit depending on the housing the drivers are placed in. But the general characteristic of the driver is very similar to the RS1, but it's a bit better behaved and there's less harshness with the treble. (assuming a good build)


----------



## David RoBa

Thanks once again. 
   
  Where can I have a pair of Magnums put together? I believe Martin Customs Audio is great, but expensive and I do not know about anyone else.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





david roba said:


> Thanks once again.
> 
> Where can I have a pair of Magnums put together? I believe Martin Customs Audio is great, but expensive and I do not know about anyone else.


 
  Besides Martin, I don't know of anyone else who does it as a trade.
   
  Easiest way would be to put it together yourself. You'd just need to buy an SR60i ($80), the TX drivers ($130), L-Cush pads ($20), and commission a set of wood cups from either Martin or Jin at Turbulent Labs once he starts making them again (~$150) - http://turbulentlabs.com/classic-vibro/
   
  So that's a total of...around $350-400. Cheaper if you can pick up a second-hand SR60i, since all you'd be using from it is the headband / gimbals and its cable. And even cheaper yet if you want to forego the wood cups and just use the SR60i plastic housing, but that's more tricky and not easily done cleanly.
   
  But with wood-cups, it's a simple matter of soldering the cable, seating the drivers (with either some thin foam strips or with thinly cut strips of electrical tape), and you're good to go. This is what I did, and I am not personally comfortable with DIY, so that should tell you how relatively easy it is.


----------



## fleasbaby

I got it done by buying the cups and drivers, and buying my cable via Headphone Lounge. I asked if they would let me mail them everything and have them put it all together and they were kind enough to oblige for a very modest fee. Service was top notch. The trickiest part is finding a headband without cannibalizing a whole set. There are options though...you can get a Sony MDR headband from a parts website (on my phone at the moment, so can't provide it at the moment)....those apparently work well.


----------



## Owenpri

Either getting the Grado sr125(old version) or the sr80i. Anyone tried the sr125? Also, is there a big difference between the 80i's pads and the 125 pads in terms of sound quality and comfort?


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





fleasbaby said:


> I got it done by buying the cups and drivers, and *buying my cable via Headphone Lounge.* I asked if they would let me mail them everything and have them put it all together and they were kind enough to oblige for a very modest fee. Service was top notch. *The trickiest part is finding a headband without cannibalizing a whole set.* There are options though...you can get a Sony MDR headband from a parts website (on my phone at the moment, so can't provide it at the moment)....those apparently work well.


 
  This is why I suggested just buying an SR60i. For $80, you get a cable _and_ a headband - and spare SR60i drivers for whatever. The least expensive cable via Headphone Lounge is the same price as a new SR60i. That's the simplest way I can think of doing it, unless you abhor the Grado cable - I like the Grado cable.


----------



## David RoBa

Thanks a lot Biscuitz! You make this sound really easy and you got my attention now. This contraption sounds RS1ish right?


----------



## David RoBa

Quote: 





fleasbaby said:


> I got it done by buying the cups and drivers, and buying my cable via Headphone Lounge. I asked if they would let me mail them everything and have them put it all together and they were kind enough to oblige for a very modest fee. Service was top notch. The trickiest part is finding a headband without cannibalizing a whole set. There are options though...you can get a Sony MDR headband from a parts website (on my phone at the moment, so can't provide it at the moment)....those apparently work well.


 
  Hey Bruce! I just realized it was you. I managed to listen to the RS1's today and they are amazing. Girlfriend listened to them too and I may be allowed to get the Magnums, maybe.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Quote: 





david roba said:


> Thanks once again.
> 
> Where can I have a pair of Magnums put together? I believe Martin Customs Audio is great, but expensive and I do not know about anyone else.


 
   
  The original Magnum is from Symphones in Canada. I don't know if they're still producing them, but the web page is still active.
   
    http://www.symphones.ca/magnum.htm


----------



## LCfiner

Site is still up but he doesn't make them anymore.


----------



## LCfiner

.


----------



## fleasbaby

david roba said:


> Hey Bruce! I just realized it was you. I managed to listen to the RS1's today and they are amazing. Girlfriend listened to them too and I may be allowed to get the Magnums, maybe.




LOL...hey David ...

Biscuitz is right, if you can find someone to do the soldering getting an old SR60 is a far better way economically. I must admit, when I was doing my build, I was aiming for my "end-game" cans...in retrospect, a Grado cable would have worked, but Vanity, thy name is Bruce...a custom looks rather sexy. And I now know I prefer how it does not tangle.


----------



## David RoBa

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> Site is still up but he doesn't make them anymore.


 
  So sad production stopped making them. 
   
  Has anyone tried this:
http://jaben.net/forums/index.php?topic=15062.0
http://jaben.net/shopping2/Alu-Mod.html
   
  I found them and they look sick, but not sure sound wise.


----------



## fleasbaby

Haven't personally, but have heard the effect is rather nice. Along the lines of the MS1000 mod...some have even stripped the red color off and had them plain...others have had them trimmed down so they don't add the extra distance between the driver and the ear.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





david roba said:


> Thanks a lot Biscuitz! You make this sound really easy and you got my attention now. This contraption sounds RS1ish right?


 
  Well, in the sense that all Grados sound similar, yeah. I don't wanna get your hopes up unnecessarily, but here's my brief evaluation of the TX (Magnum) drivers in Vibro Classic Cups:
   
  First thing's first, the tonality will shift depending on the cups your drivers are housed in, as well as how well they're seated.
   
  My personal pair, seated in Vibro Classic Cups, are very bright, tonally. The bass extends even less than my SR60i. Before the bass rolls off, however, it is more neutral than the Grados. That is, it doesn't quite have the mid-bass hump of Grados. This can be a plus or a con depending on your tastes. I personally like the Grado mid-bass hump, as it adds groove, body, and a dash of warmth. The RS1i has better bass extension and a nicely rounded mid-bass hump that I, personally, prefer to the TX.
   
  Mids are interesting on the TX. Gone is the shoutiness or peakiness that Grados tend to exhibit. The TX mids are much more even-handed. They sound withdrawn if you compare them directly to Grado mids, but that's because Grado mids are rather forward to begin with. I really like the TX mid presentation, as it is inoffensive, ultra-clear sounding, and brings a greater sense of depth and spaciousness to the overall sound.
   
  Highs are, I would say, _extremely_ detailed on the TX. The treble is very elevated, very clear, and very airy. It's like nothing I've heard in any headphone. I don't really notice any uneven peaks in the treble, but, because it is elevated and extremely revealing, it rather shreds apart any recordings with sibilance. The RS1i, just going by my memory, has a much more relaxed treble than the TX. It's less detailed, but also less sibilant. I like the highs on the TX with quality recordings that don't have sibilance. But I sometimes wish I had the RS1i's highs because they're more forgiving.
   
  As far as clarity goes, the TX is a large step up from all the Grados I've heard (I haven't heard GS1000 / PS1000). I recently A/B'd the SR125i with L-Cush pads and my TX, and there was no comparison in clarity. The TX drivers have a far blacker background, as they say. Soundstage is also the best I've heard in a Grado-style headphone. The more neutral mids lend to this sense of soundstage, but truly the separation and soundstage depth is impressive for an on-ear design. It's one of my favorite features of the TX.
   
  Largely, it comes down to this though. I'd rather have the tonality of the RS1i. Its tonality is more natural. The bass presentation is just gorgeous with guitars. Although the TX has safer mids, greater clarity, and superior soundstage depth.
   
  That's the best I can do to give you an idea. If I had the opportunity to A/B my TX and the RS1i, I have a feeling I'd prefer the RS1i. But I can't say that definitively as I haven't heard the RS1i in five or six months. But I am thinking about picking one up in addition to an MS-Pro and comparing the three in the near future, in order to have that definitive answer...


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





david roba said:


> So sad production stopped making them.
> 
> Has anyone tried this:
> http://jaben.net/forums/index.php?topic=15062.0
> ...


 

 that does look cool !


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> Site is still up but he doesn't make them anymore.


 
   
  Thanks for the update. I guess I saved $400+.


----------



## X625

Hi : )
  I listen to heavier and more aggressive Metal musics a lot.Styles like death metal, black metal, doom metal,thrash metal, etc.
  I want a headphone that has the best present and pleasure in these stuffs. Something great for electric guitar, specially  high distorted guitar sounds, drums, etc.
   
  Which Grado is better for these kinds of musics? SR60 or SR80 ?


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





x625 said:


> Hi : )
> I listen to heavier and more aggressive Metal musics a lot.Styles like death metal, black metal, doom metal,thrash metal, etc.
> I want a headphone that has the best present and pleasure in these stuffs. Something great for electric guitar, specially  high distorted guitar sounds, drums, etc.
> 
> Which Grado is better for these kinds of musics? SR60 or SR80 ?


 
  They are both highly similar, the SR80i being slightly brighter than the SR60i.
 They should both do well, and i suggest SR60i due to it's lower pricetag and less chance of it having overprominent treble.


----------



## jaycee1

How about the igrado vs. sr60i? They have the same (?) drivers but does the difference in enclosure and headband style affect sound quality?


----------



## JohnyL

x625 said:


> Hi : )
> I listen to heavier and more aggressive Metal musics a lot.Styles like death metal, black metal, doom metal,thrash metal, etc.
> I want a headphone that has the best present and pleasure in these stuffs. Something great for electric guitar, specially  high distorted guitar sounds, drums, etc.
> 
> Which Grado is better for these kinds of musics? SR60 or SR80 ?




I do some metal music too with my rig. I have sr80i and LDmkII to drive them...

For example House of Gold and Bones by Stone Sour sounds really juicy and the guitars are just fantastic (listen to The Uncanny Valley)! Then again Fear Factory can sound a bit harsh from time to time but tubes help a bit there. SYL and Ziltoid got more meat to the bones as well!! 

With sr80i it is all about the source quality. If the recording is made poorly (symbals, bad de-esser) it will get a bit annoying to listen. Guitars sound really nice from my rig. Even drop tunings and 7-string axes sound just fantastic!

I use the L-bowl with tape mod. The highs might be lesser problem with s-pads.

Haven't heard the sr60i but I do like my metal through sr80i!


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





jaycee1 said:


> How about the igrado vs. sr60i? They have the same (?) drivers but does the difference in enclosure and headband style affect sound quality?


 
   
  The iGrado is a darker sounding headphone.
  The headband wraps around the back of your head so it is a more difficult headphone to take off your head that a "Normal" headphone like the SR-60i.
  The iGrado is also a lot more compact than an SR-60i or SR-80i.


----------



## jaycee1

Quote: 





chris j said:


> The iGrado is a darker sounding headphone.
> The headband wraps around the back of your head so it is a more difficult headphone to take off your head that a "Normal" headphone like the SR-60i.
> The iGrado is also a lot more compact than an SR-60i or SR-80i.


 
   
  I really appreciate the info. Thanks.


----------



## Chris J

jaycee1 said:


> I really appreciate the info. Thanks.




Hey, no problem!
I forgot to add that you won't get any deep, deep bass or ultra high frequency treble from the iGrados. But the midrange is quite well balanced, you don't really miss the missing bandwidth too much.


----------



## jaycee1

Based on reviews I've read, it seems that the various grado models have an increasing amount of treble in the following order:
   
  igrado < sr60i < sr80i
   
  What's odd is that I have read many reviews which claim that both the 60 and 80 are 'neutral' and faithful to the source, yet others claim these models are colored with a lot more treble response than average. Can someone explain this apparent contradiction?


----------



## LCfiner

Some people are more sensitive to treble than other people. 

The measurements say that most grados are bright with the treble. Whether or not someone picks up on this or not (or likes it) will depend on their ears and brain.


----------



## ElmersEAR

I first learned about Grado when I became a huge fan of their phono cartridges. I love the sound of the iGrados (but not the headband!) for the same reason the cartridges appeal to me. There is something about that sound that defies description or the heavy application of buzzwords. I just miss them when I listen to a product from another manufacturer and always end up going back to Grado.
   
  Since I have retired I can't spend much on phones. I'd rather spend my limited budget on music. Someday when I upgrade my headphones I am almost certain it will be a new pair of Grados.
   
  Bruce


----------



## joseph69

In my own experience, I find the recording and the source components and ones individual hearing to have the biggest effect on Grado headphones. I've owned the SR80i and enjoyed them very much, but with some recordings the highs where brighter than others at times, but they were not intolerable to me at all, unless of course the volume was ridiculously loud, so I do not blame the headphones. I currently own the SR 325is, and do not find these headphones bright in any way what so ever, they are amazing to my ears, as were the SR80i's. So I definitely take other opinions on this topics with a grain of salt, because hearing for yourself is the only truth. I think the highs are crystal clear and crisp, and I love them!


----------



## brokenthumb

Finally ordered some L-cush pads for my SR80i today.  It's been nearly three years with the original pads.  Should be here Wednesday.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> Finally ordered some L-cush pads for my SR80i today.  It's been nearly three years with the original pads.  Should be here Wednesday.


 
  Aw yeah! Expect a more focused soundstage, a more defined bass response, and greater overall clarity. Worth it for sure!


----------



## HPiper

It is true, once you own some Grado's sooner or later you are going to buy another set. Today was that day for me. Got some SR225i's shipping to me tomorrow, should have them about a week from now. Even better my HiFiMan EF2a tube amp arrived today. I am really liking the sound through my Sennhieser HD580's, much better than I had been led to expect from this very inexpensive amplifier. It's really gonna be fun trying the Grados with a tube amp. I am one of you now, 3 headphones and 2 amps <G>


----------



## Mad Max

I now have an [incomplete] SR225i.  SR325is was my first Grado, which I still rock with 3 years later.  Other headphones have come and gone, but SR325 is never leaving.  =]


----------



## jaycee1

Quote: 





elmersear said:


> I first learned about Grado when I became a huge fan of their phono cartridges. I love the sound of the iGrados (but not the headband!) for the same reason the cartridges appeal to me. There is something about that sound that defies description or the heavy application of buzzwords. I just miss them when I listen to a product from another manufacturer and always end up going back to Grado.
> 
> Since I have retired I can't spend much on phones. I'd rather spend my limited budget on music. Someday when I upgrade my headphones I am almost certain it will be a new pair of Grados.
> 
> Bruce


 
  Thanks for the igrado review!
   
  I'll take it as true that igrado < sr60i < sr80i is an accurate scale of increasing amounts of treble. 
   
  As such, I will buy the igrado's and leave the 60's as a 'maybe' for now.


----------



## X625

Thank you for your answers : )
  So I think SR60 would be better for me.
  I know that Grado headphones are not available in my country   (but I wish to have it)
  I should buy it by shipping by amazon.com so I should pay extra money. So : I can't test something, I should buy it and its probable accessories only ONCE!
  I've heard SR60 is somehow uncomfortable, but it can get better by buying some pads/cushions.
  I want to buy cushions/pads for sr60 to be its most comfortable and best sound quality.
  Which types of pads or cushions do you suggest  for SR60 ?
  (Honestly I don't know the difference between cushion and pad (perhaps because my English!), I want the best thing that I can change this on-ear headphone to over-ear one)
  Would you recommend its best to me? (something in Amazon)


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





x625 said:


> Thank you for your answers : )
> So I think SR60 would be better for me.
> I know that Grado headphones are not available in my country   (but I wish to have it)
> I should buy it by shipping by amazon.com so I should pay extra money. So : I can't test something, I should buy it and its probable accessories only ONCE!
> ...


 
   i'm pretty new to grado's, there are many others with far more experience than me, if i get off track, please chime in guys ! lol
  i have two pairs of grado's at the moment, the sr225i and the alessandro ms1
  both are actually pretty comfortable to me, they both just needed some very minor stretching
  of the headband. as for pads, i prefer the bowl, or l-cush pads, i haven't tried the pads that
  originally came with the sennheiser hd415, a lot of people get those, and put them on the grado's
  the flat, s- cushion pads, cover the whole driver, the L-cushions , are open in the middle, like a donut or bowl
  both are on on ear pads, though the L-cush pads have less touching your ear.
  all of these pads are on amazon
  hope this has helped you !


----------



## jaywillin

there is gonna be a head-fi meet - get together in atlanta may,4
  i'm gonna try my best to be there !!


----------



## fleasbaby

So I am poking about and have noticed some older SR80 out there for sale with a 1/4 inch jack instead of the 1/8th inch one...

Anyone out there know if this is a reliable (kind of) indicator of their vintage?


----------



## HPiper

Where do you get the alternative pads for the Grado headphones.


----------



## HPiper

OH, and by the way. While some people don't seem to like the 325i so much as some of the other Grado models, the people that do seem to be just mad about their sound. So I decided today that I am going to make the effort to go down and listen the some 325's. Need to pick a couple cd's to take with me, but I just have to know for myself which camp is right, or more correctly, which camp I am in. I am kind of hoping I don't like them too much cause if I do...well you know what happens then!


----------



## Biscuitz

Haha, keep hoping, because I have a feeling you will like it.


----------



## stacker45

I'm sure that the 325i sound very good when they are paired with upstream equipement that has a slightly rolled off treble.


----------



## HPiper

Well that is kind of why I was reluctant to audition them, cause I am going to have to use their amplifier and while I am sure it is a pretty good one, it isn't MY amplifier and I know that is going to make a difference, but at least maybe I can get a good idea of the sound. I am going to take a couple cds that I am real familiar with, hope that will help. Going to take my Grado's too, so I can use them as base for judgement. Just have to see how it goes.


----------



## Orakurumi

I have some GS1000i's currently working on some mods (using this ebony I like from the phillipines)
   
  They're my fav out of the $1000's range even though they're probably the most skewed XD (imo)


----------



## cheaphifi

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Where do you get the alternative pads for the Grado headphones.


 
   
  You mean the flat-pads ? (helps to tame the highs)
   
  here : http://www.ttvjaudio.com/TTVJ_Flat_Pads_p/aat0000100.htm


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





cheaphifi said:


> You mean the flat-pads ? (helps to tame the highs)
> 
> here : http://www.ttvjaudio.com/TTVJ_Flat_Pads_p/aat0000100.htm


 
  ...and decrease sounds stage


----------



## rmouser

Quote: 





fleasbaby said:


> So I am poking about and have noticed some older SR80 out there for sale with a 1/4 inch jack instead of the 1/8th inch one...
> 
> Anyone out there know if this is a reliable (kind of) indicator of their vintage?


 
  Hello Jay,
   
  The SR80 with the 1/4 inch jack is the older vintage. The 1/8 jack is the newer "i" version, which has more metal in the cable (four conductors instead of 3). The cups are now the same ones the Allessandro MS-1 uses. So the SR80i is more like the MS-1.


----------



## fleasbaby

LOL...not Jay, fleasbaby .
   
  Thanks. That's interesting. I thought that some non-"i" were made later with the smaller jack...was wondering if a larger jack indicated the chance iof getting a pair of "pink" drivers actually. Oh well. No way to find out except with cash then ....


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





fleasbaby said:


> LOL...not Jay, fleasbaby .
> 
> Thanks. That's interesting. I thought that some non-"i" were made later with the smaller jack...was wondering if a larger jack indicated the chance iof getting a pair of "pink" drivers actually. Oh well. No way to find out except with cash then ....


 

 yep, i'm jay !! lol


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





orakurumi said:


> I have some GS1000i's currently working on some mods (using this ebony I like from the phillipines)
> 
> They're my fav out of the $1000's range even though they're probably the most skewed XD (imo)


 
   
  Yes, but they're skewed in a good way


----------



## Orakurumi

))


----------



## BillBenedict

First post, but have been doing Hi-Fi for years...Just getting into the headphone thing just now and wanted say how much I really enjoy the Grado SR60i headphones...they are simple and thoroughly enjoyable to listen to and wear.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





billbenedict said:


> First post, but have been doing Hi-Fi for years...Just getting into the headphone thing just now and wanted say how much I really enjoy the Grado SR60i headphones...they are simple and thoroughly enjoyable to listen to and wear.


 
  Welcome! SR60i is awesome - if you feel you'd like a touch more clarity, focus, and bass definition, pick up the easily switchable L-Cush pads for $20 on Amazon. Improves the sound substantially imo.
   
  This is just the beginning for you. Sorry for your wallet!


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





billbenedict said:


> First post, but have been doing Hi-Fi for years...Just getting into the headphone thing just now and wanted say how much I really enjoy the Grado SR60i headphones...they are simple and thoroughly enjoyable to listen to and wear.


 

 welcome aboard !! i was  a hi fi'er myself a few years ago, now, a computer is my main source, only source really, got a pair of audioengine speakers, that was ear opening, then a dac, that was ear opening, then after so many years of reading about sr60, 60i,
  i finally bit, loved them so much, i returned them, got the sr225i's, then the ms1's, another dac, then a separate amp,
  yep, i got the fever !  simple, and enjoyable , thats a combination thats hard to beat !


----------



## jaywillin

listening to my first mod, well except for switching pads back and forth  between the 225's and ms1's.,
  i got the electrical out, and taped the l-cushions,
  on the 225, i didn't like a whole lot, bass was too boomy
  on the ms1's , holy crap !! this is freaking awesome,
  it sounds like the ms1's grew up a little
  its bass is closer to the 225's, while keeping the warmer overall sound
  gonna do some fiddling !
  
  edit:
  i may have spoken too soon as to the tape mod on the 225 being too boomy,
  i believe it was the track i was listening to before i switched them to the ms1's
  now gonna quarter mod the flats !


----------



## dimensiid

Gradoheads at Jaben PTC, Surabaya, Indonesia


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> i got the electrical out, and taped the l-cushions,


 
  Try the mod with thin scotch tape, no electric tape. 
  The electric tape is overkill and overemphasizes the bass.
  Try the mod with 1/2" scotch tape.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Try the mod with thin scotch tape, no electric tape.
> The electric tape is overkill and overemphasizes the bass.
> Try the mod with 1/2" scotch tape.


 

 we are actually out of scotch tape, but i have to go staples today
  so i'll pick some up,
  there can really be a difference in type of tape ?


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> we are actually out of scotch tape, but i have to go staples today
> so i'll pick some up,
> there can really be a difference in type of tape ?


 
   
  Yes, make sure you get audiophile grade adhesive tape!


----------



## BillBenedict

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> Welcome! SR60i is awesome - if you feel you'd like a touch more clarity, focus, and bass definition, pick up the easily switchable L-Cush pads for $20 on Amazon. Improves the sound substantially imo.
> 
> This is just the beginning for you. Sorry for your wallet!


 

 Thanks, I'll check them out!


----------



## BillBenedict

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> welcome aboard !! i was  a hi fi'er myself a few years ago, now, a computer is my main source, only source really, got a pair of audioengine speakers, that was ear opening, then a dac, that was ear opening, then after so many years of reading about sr60, 60i,
> i finally bit, loved them so much, i returned them, got the sr225i's, then the ms1's, another dac, then a separate amp,
> yep, i got the fever !  simple, and enjoyable , thats a combination thats hard to beat !


 

 Hi, yeah, I'm right there with you on this.  I am getting ready to go overseas for a year to teach and have been delving into the computer as a source/headphone realm. I picked up a pair of these sr60i's used because of  my experience with Grado cartridges over the years and general respect for the Grado name. I am using my laptop and MediaMonkey coupled with a NuForce Icon uDAC-2 and am pretty damned pleased with this simple set-up. This is really fun stuff!


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





chris j said:


> Yes, make sure you get audiophile grade adhesive tape!


 

 it cost $100 a roll i bet !


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





billbenedict said:


> Hi, yeah, I'm right there with you on this.  I am getting ready to go overseas for a year to teach and have been delving into the computer as a source/headphone realm. I picked up a pair of these sr60i's used because of  my experience with Grado cartridges over the years and general respect for the Grado name. I am using my laptop and MediaMonkey coupled with a NuForce Icon uDAC-2 and am pretty damned pleased with this simple set-up. This is really fun stuff!


 

 and what i'm discovering, the availability of great sounding stuff that doesn't cost an arm or a leg, makes it even more fun !
  its much easier to move up, try another piece, until you find something you really like,
  i think one can spend say, $100-$200 on a pair of headphones, or an amp or dac, and get more tangible
  results the like priced cables for a home hi fi system, just my feeling so far anyway


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





chris j said:


> Yes, make sure you get audiophile grade adhesive tape!


 
   
  I agree, don't get the cheap dollar store scotch tape, i've tryed it, and ended up having to invest $2 for the real thing.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  No way!  $100 a foot.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> No way!  $100 a foot.


 
   
  It's funny when you think about it, manufacturers spend thousands, if not millions, on research and developpement to come up with headphones that people improve upon by spending, well, nothing really, considering that most of us have scotch tape somewhere in one of the kitchen's drawers.


----------



## Randomlogic

Sorry for crashing the grado thread, though my Alessandro MS Pros are very much related!
   
  I absoultly love my MS Pros, and I'm currently only running them of my Asus xonar essence one. I'm thinking of upgrading to a dedicated DAC and Amp, but I'm a bit lost in terms of which direction to go in.
   
  What would you all recommend, keeping in mind my strong desire to add other headphones down the line?


----------



## GCooper

My first pair of SR-80's ended up with a friend who needed good headphone in her life more than I did. My second set was mine, loved them until middle god daughter sat on them one too many times and broke them. I went for a pair of entry-level Alessandro cans. These are fed by a VX portable vcd/dvd player going into a Little Dot Mark III that has been upgraded with mil-spec Soviet era matched tubes. I listen to a lot of Old Time Radio transcriptions, vocals, world music, jazz and swing.
   
  Some evenings I feed the Little Dot from my RP2100 AM tuner L/R output jacks when listening to AM 880, KIXI Seattle's purveyor of contemporary and classic radio dramas. The RP2100 is very close to an audiophile AM tuner.
   
  Off-topic: Does anyone make an outboard USB DAC for Android 4.0 or higher?


----------



## jaycee1

I just got my igrado's. I find them to have a bit too much treble running through a fiio E6. They have slightly less plugged directly into the player. 
   
  Will burn in help tame the highs a bit? They're burning in now, but I'm wondering if there are a certain number of recommended hours of burn in.


----------



## BillBenedict

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> and what i'm discovering, the availability of great sounding stuff that doesn't cost an arm or a leg, makes it even more fun !
> its much easier to move up, try another piece, until you find something you really like,
> i think one can spend say, $100-$200 on a pair of headphones, or an amp or dac, and get more tangible
> results the like priced cables for a home hi fi system, just my feeling so far anyway


 

 I agree...after years of spending big bucks (at least big bucks to me) on cables, tubes,& _________ (fill in the blank), I am finding that this can be done for a fraction of the cost.  What I appreciate most is that I am now more engaged in the music and listening more. Having all of the music at my finger-tips has me listening to music that was buried and forgotten; lots of wow, man did I miss this moments.


----------



## HPiper

My Grado 225i's finally arrived today...OMG this is so much fun!!! The pop of a snare really being hit just goes through my head like a shot,, the bass is much better than I remember it. What can be better than this? More later, right now I just need to enjoy this for a while...


----------



## jaycee1

I've been checking out headroom's frequency response curves. The 225's have quite a bit more treble than the igrado's:
   
  http://www.headphone.com/learning-center/build-a-graph.php?graphID%5B0%5D=373&graphID%5B1%5D=333&graphID%5B2%5D=413&graphID%5B3%5D=1023&graphType=0&buttonSelection=Compare+Headphones
   
   
  I consider the igrado's to have a noticeable treble emphasis, yet the 225's have even more of an emphasis. The grado's one could argue, have excessive treble?


----------



## HPiper

Okay, I have calmed down a bit now. I was wondering what amps you guys are using with your Grado phones. I have heard that tubes are best, so which ones? I was thinking of maybe one of the Little Dots (2 or 3). I was also wondering if there are any solid state amps that also sound good with them? I have both now but the SS amp I have is real old and the tube amp is pretty inexpensive. Just curious what amps seem to work well.


----------



## cel4145

The Little Dot I+ works very well with Grados. It's a hybrid tube/ss amp designed for use with low impedance phones.

And congrats on your SR225i's


----------



## Errymoose

Second the Little Dot 1+
   
  Fantastic little hybrid tube that sounds remarkably good with Grados.  I've also heard Grados sound quite good out of some Meier SS amps if you prefer SS.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





jaycee1 said:


> I've been checking out headroom's frequency response curves. The 225's have quite a bit more treble than the igrado's:
> 
> http://www.headphone.com/learning-center/build-a-graph.php?graphID%5B0%5D=373&graphID%5B1%5D=333&graphID%5B2%5D=413&graphID%5B3%5D=1023&graphType=0&buttonSelection=Compare+Headphones
> 
> ...


 
   
  Just my opinion here, but I do not find the iGrados in the least bit trebly.
  I do agree, the 225s do have some treble emphasis to them, which I do like.
  Excessive?  if you don't like it, then it's excessive.
  But I personally dig that Grado sound!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Thanks for the link to the graphs, BTW.
  I was surprised at how flat the 225 actually is!
  And the iGrado looks like how it sounds!


----------



## charvak

Does anyone have experience putting larger earcups on the Grado RS-1i?  The small earcups are rather uncomfortable.


----------



## cel4145

This just came up in the deals thread. Soundearphones has 20% off their gift cards with promo code Dealzmodo, and they carry Grados.


----------



## lausar

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> The Little Dot I+ works very well with Grados. It's a hybrid tube/ss amp designed for use with low impedance phones.
> 
> And congrats on your SR225i's


 
  +1


----------



## jaycee1

Quote: 





chris j said:


> Just my opinion here, but I do not find the iGrados in the least bit trebly.
> I do agree, the 225s do have some treble emphasis to them, which I do like.
> Excessive?  if you don't like it, then it's excessive.
> But I personally dig that Grado sound!
> ...


 
  How much burn=in is recommended for sr60i's and igrado's? What happens to the sound quality?


----------



## SimonUK

Just got my first REAL pair of decent Headphones, went with the SR80i's after trying them in AudioT in the UK. Great headphones and loving them so far, listened to them for probably 6/7 hours over the past 48 hours since I've had them and they sound great. Playing them through my iPhone when i'm walking to/from my College or through a Rotel RA820AX at home. Obviously sounds much much better through the Rotel.
   
  Only been two days and i'm already looking at USB DAC's 
   
  Simon


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





simonuk said:


> Just got my first REAL pair of decent Headphones, went with the SR80i's after trying them in AudioT in the UK. Great headphones and loving them so far, listened to them for probably 6/7 hours over the past 48 hours since I've had them and they sound great. Playing them through my iPhone when i'm walking to/from my College or through a Rotel RA820AX at home. Obviously sounds much much better through the Rotel.
> 
> Only been two days and i'm already looking at USB DAC's
> 
> Simon


 
  Congrats, those are great sounding cans.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





charvak said:


> Does anyone have experience putting larger earcups on the Grado RS-1i?  The small earcups are rather uncomfortable.


 
  I don't know about the RS-1i but I have woodied 325is and the G-Cushions work just fine.  They should fit the RS-1i.  More comfy, bigger soundstage.


----------



## HPiper

I am really happy you guys are suggesting the Little Dot 1+ because I can actually afford those <g> I do have a china tube amp coming I almost had to buy it as it was so cheap, it is (they say) class A, so we shall see how it does. Still gonna get a LD 1+ though once I get my DAC. The dac I am getting has an amp built into it, I am not expecting too much from it but some reviews say it isn't bad at all...seems like I might end up with a few too many amps before this is all over with


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> I am really happy you guys are suggesting the Little Dot 1+ because I can actually afford those <g> I do have a china tube amp coming I almost had to buy it as it was so cheap, it is (they say) class A, so we shall see how it does. Still gonna get a LD 1+ though once I get my DAC. The dac I am getting has an amp built into it, I am not expecting too much from it but some reviews say it isn't bad at all...seems like I might end up with a few too many amps before this is all over with


 

 what dac do you have coming ??


----------



## gefski

cel4145 said:


> This just came up in the deals thread. Soundearphones has 20% off their gift cards with promo code Dealzmodo, and they carry Grados.




Anything off new Grados is good, 20% is terrific!


----------



## gefski

charvak said:


> Does anyone have experience putting larger earcups on the Grado RS-1i?  The small earcups are rather uncomfortable.




I've tried the G Cush on my RS1i. Comfy, but I missed the immediacy of the presentation with the stock L Cush, and think they are voiced for that cush. But it's a cheap experiment.


----------



## gefski

hpiper said:


> Okay, I have calmed down a bit now. I was wondering what amps you guys are using with your Grado phones. I have heard that tubes are best, so which ones? I was thinking of maybe one of the Little Dots (2 or 3). I was also wondering if there are any solid state amps that also sound good with them? I have both now but the SS amp I have is real old and the tube amp is pretty inexpensive. Just curious what amps seem to work well.




I continue to be very happy with the Schiit Valhalla driving my RS1is. Tube input, and output tubes directly driving the headphones, the simplest possible amp. Transparent, realistic top to bottom, and extremely revealing of upstream dacs and software. No problem with the Grado 32 ohm impedance. US made and a bit more expensive than the Little Dots I believe.


----------



## Orakurumi

simonuk said:


> Just got my first REAL pair of decent Headphones, went with the SR80i's after trying them in AudioT in the UK. Great headphones and loving them so far, listened to them for probably 6/7 hours over the past 48 hours since I've had them and they sound great. Playing them through my iPhone when i'm walking to/from my College or through a Rotel RA820AX at home. Obviously sounds much much better through the Rotel.
> 
> Only been two days and i'm already looking at USB DAC's
> 
> Simon




Sfyw (sorry for your wallet)


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> what dac do you have coming ??


 

 Well I decided to get the Parasound Zdac. Just a bit above what I had planned to spend but it has gotten several real good reviews, and I have one of their cd players and it is real good.


----------



## jaycee1

Do grado's benefit from burn-in? If so, how many hours should I invest in this process upfront?


----------



## jaycee1

I found the igrado's too "hot" on the high end. I solved that for now by EQ-ing +1.5 and +1 in the low end, and -1.5 and -1 at the high end.
   
  I'm also concerned about the fit and comfort of the igrado's. I found a relatively inoffensive fit with just a bit of experimentation. However, I get the sense that they will never be very comfortable. 
   
  I like the sound quality for sure, but come on, it's really sad that they couldn't design these headphones to fit a bit more comfortably.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Well I decided to get the Parasound Zdac. Just a bit above what I had planned to spend but it has gotten several real good reviews, and I have one of their cd players and it is real good.


 

 isn't that the way it always happens , we spend a little above what we planned to spend ??
  ive read good things about the parasound too, please keep us informed !!
  i'm using the microstreamer, it has an amp too , which is good, so good i returned the fiio eo9k
  and decided to get a better amp
  initially i felt that the fiio was a little better than the micro's amp section
  after extended listening, i came to believe it was more of a sideways move
  and as i was typing this, the idea came to mind, don't get another amp, maybe get the
  ms2's i keep thinking about !


----------



## HPiper

Well I went and listened to the SR325 today and I think a lot of you knew what was going to happen and instead of saying something you just stood there with a big grin on your face waiting. They were pretty much what you would expect of the top phone in that line, much smoother from top to bottom, I for one, did not hear ANY high end harshness, and clairity like you would not believe. I thought they would be uncomfortable to wear as they are a LOT heavier than my 225s, but for some reason, they were very comfortable. I kept waiting for the top of my head to start hurting and it never happened, maybe I just have a hard head. Anyway, I am going to be selling a couple other phones to get enough money for these, one of those 'Must Have!!' moments. I absolutely have to have a pair of these now...curse you people for even mentioning the 325i


----------



## Douger333

Congratulations, the 325's are great! However, if they become terrible just keep breaking them in for 60 to 100 hours and they will stay great!


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





douger333 said:


> Congratulations, the 325's are great! However, if they become terrible just keep breaking them in for 60 to 100 hours and they will stay great!


 
  What do you mean by "if they become terrible just keep breaking them in",
  How would they become terrible?


----------



## muaysteve

Is anyone else running a Shiit Vahalla with their Grado's?
   
  I am really interested in this amp, but have read that it is not a super match for lower impedance cans, as well as being more neutral than other tube amps.  I'd love to hear from a few people that are using a Valhalla with Grado's.
   
  Thoughts?
   
  I know the LD i+ is a good match, but it is so damned ugly.  (I don't care, aesthetics matter to me damn it!)


----------



## pallentx

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Well I went and listened to the SR325 today and I think a lot of you knew what was going to happen and instead of saying something you just stood there with a big grin on your face waiting. They were pretty much what you would expect of the top phone in that line, much smoother from top to bottom, I for one, did not hear ANY high end harshness, and clairity like you would not believe. I thought they would be uncomfortable to wear as they are a LOT heavier than my 225s, but for some reason, they were very comfortable. I kept waiting for the top of my head to start hurting and it never happened, maybe I just have a hard head. Anyway, I am going to be selling a couple other phones to get enough money for these, one of those 'Must Have!!' moments. I absolutely have to have a pair of these now...curse you people for even mentioning the 325i


 
  The clarity is what makes me smile every time I put these things on. Everyone says Grados are for rock, but I really love them for acoustic stuff, bluegrass, small ensemble classical, etc.. The click of the pick on the strings, the fingers sliding on the frets, bows on strings and such really come alive. I have never experienced harshness either. I wouldn't recommend them for a basshead, but the bass is not lacking. Its extends low and is nice, clean and tight. I've had good results boosting sub bass frequencies (50hz and down) with eq just a bit for just a little more umph.


----------



## pallentx

Quote: 





muaysteve said:


> Is anyone else running a Shiit Vahalla with their Grado's?
> 
> I am really interested in this amp, but have read that it is not a super match for lower impedance cans, as well as being more neutral than other tube amps.  I'd love to hear from a few people that are using a Valhalla with Grado's.
> 
> ...


 
  The thing with the Vahalla is the same I encountered with the Little Dot MKIII. 32 ohm is the very lowest recommended impedance as they are really designed for higher impedance phones. The Schiit Lyr will be a better match.
   
  Of course, this is paper specs. At one point, I had a Little Dot I+ and MKIII and on some recordings I swear I preferred the "poorly matched" MKIII to the I+. I eventually kept the I+ mainly because it was cheaper and the difference to my ears was a wash. If you like the looks of the MKIII I would recommend trying it. The Little Dot I+ and Shiit Lyr are technically the "properly matched" options, however.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





pallentx said:


> The thing with the Vahalla is the same I encountered with the Little Dot MKIII. 32 ohm is the very lowest recommended impedance as they are really designed for higher impedance phones. The Schiit Lyr will be a better match.
> 
> Of course, this is paper specs. At one point, I had a Little Dot I+ and MKIII and on some recordings I swear I preferred the "poorly matched" MKIII to the I+. I eventually kept the I+ mainly because it was cheaper and the difference to my ears was a wash. If you like the looks of the MKIII I would recommend trying it. The Little Dot I+ and Shiit Lyr are technically the "properly matched" options, however.


 

  i was really interested in the valhalla too, even emailed schiit and inquired, jason said the asgard 2 is really the way to go,
  but i'd really like a tube amp also, so little dot I+, indeed g3,  i'd like to try a kit eventually so i'm looking at the project sunrise ii, and starlight,
  i'm also kinda interested in the ifi ican, hell, i want'em all    lol


----------



## pallentx

I briefly considered the Bottlehead kit with the output transformers - ultimately, it was more than I wanted to spend. Seems perfect for Grados though!   http://www.bottlehead.com/store.php/products/single-ended-experimenters-kit


----------



## Alphaleus

After much thought i have decided to get the SR225i, what amp works well with it?


----------



## pallentx

Quote: 





alphaleus said:


> After much thought i have decided to get the SR225i, what amp works well with it?


 
  Grados don't "need" and amp technically - you can drive them right off a phone, computer, or any other source, but lots of folks seem to like the combination of tube amps with Grados. There's plenty of people also running solid state as well. I'm using a Little Dot I+ at the moment and really like it, but the possibilities are endless.


----------



## cel4145

alphaleus said:


> After much thought i have decided to get the SR225i, what amp works well with it?




The Little Dot I+ mentioned a couple of times over the last couple of days works very well. Do you want solid state? Portable? What budget?


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





pallentx said:


> I briefly considered the Bottlehead kit with the output transformers - ultimately, it was more than I wanted to spend. Seems perfect for Grados though!   http://www.bottlehead.com/store.php/products/single-ended-experimenters-kit


 

 yeah, i looked at it too, its more than i want to spend too, the sunrise and starlight cost half of what the s.e.x. amp cost
  they are from garage 1217, on ebay as well, the sunrise ii is about 260 built, 3 yr warranty


----------



## Alphaleus

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> The Little Dot I+ mentioned a couple of times over the last couple of days works very well. Do you want solid state? Portable? What budget?


 
   
  Around 500-600 dollars, i'll have too look around for it because i can't seem to find that one in Australia.
   
  Edit: sorry want Solid state one, i have a Audioengine D1 at the moment for portability


----------



## gefski

pallentx said:


> The clarity is what makes me smile every time I put these things on. Everyone says Grados are for rock, but I really love them for acoustic stuff, bluegrass, small ensemble classical, etc.. The click of the pick on the strings, the fingers sliding on the frets, bows on strings and such really come alive. I have never experienced harshness either. I wouldn't recommend them for a basshead, but the bass is not lacking. Its extends low and is nice, clean and tight. I've had good results boosting sub bass frequencies (50hz and down) with eq just a bit for just a little more umph.




1+ to this.

Having owned lots of cans, I just can't buy the "Grados are too bright" line. Too bright is excessssive ssssibilance, tooth enamel cracking brass, and painful electric guitar. Grado is none of this. 

It is a more forward presentation, Row A rather than Row J, and I love it. The detail is there, and I end up listening at a lower level than with several other well regarded cans.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





gefski said:


> 1+ to this.
> 
> *Having owned lots of cans, I just can't buy the "Grados are too bright" line. Too bright is excessssive ssssibilance, tooth enamel cracking brass, and painful electric guitar. Grado is none of this.*
> 
> It is a more forward presentation, Row A rather than Row J, and I love it. The detail is there, and I end up listening at a lower level than with several other well regarded cans.


 
  Well said, my thoughts exactly.


----------



## SimonUK

Quote: 





gefski said:


> 1+ to this.
> 
> Having owned lots of cans, I just can't buy the "Grados are too bright" line. Too bright is excessssive ssssibilance, tooth enamel cracking brass, and painful electric guitar. Grado is none of this.
> 
> It is a more forward presentation, Row A rather than Row J, and I love it. The detail is there, and I end up listening at a lower level than with several other well regarded cans.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> Well said, my thoughts exactly.


 
   
  I agree too 
   
  I've spent ALOT of time listening to music to effectively pull apart its sonic quality's (and in the process ruin that track for me). I think the Grado's i have and the ones I've tried aren't bright and harsh so to speak. They are tight in the mid and top end for sure, its its a fairly 'dry' sound IMO. But its most definitely not a bad thing. I think they sound great with all genres I've listened to so far.


----------



## jaycee1

I've burned in my* igrado's *now for over 60 hours with music. 
   
  I'm really taken aback at how much the sound signature has changed. They've gone from having very noticeably boosted highs to a much more mellow sound. They sound like a warmer, more detailed version of the portapros, including a signature bass kick and oomph.
   
  The igrado's were just too hot out of the box, but I almost miss those over-emphasized higher frequencies (not really ). 
   
  Anyway, at least with the igrado's, burn in is a very real, objective phenomenon. This is the first pair of headphones which has changed significantly after burn-in.
   
  The igrado's are just ok for comfort, but are tolerable for shorter listening sessions. I will most likely keep them.


----------



## HPiper

Sometimes I wonder what people think music is supposed to sound like. The 325's are supposedly the worst of the entire lineup for high end harshness and they (to my ears) are the smoothest, absolutely effortless headphones I have ever heard. Only thing I can think is a lot of people have crappy amps (or no amps) or really bad source material, because there is NO harshness that I have ever heard from any of the Grado's I have had a chance to listen to, heck I own two of em and trying real hard to get a 3rd. I must like really peaky highs.


----------



## joseph69

I agree with you! I also own the SR325is and I do not in any way find them bright, harsh or ear piercing like some others do. I guess it comes down to ones overall  hearing, and preferences, but I love them more and more each time I listen to them, as a matter of fact I'm going to my listening chair right now to be swept away!!!


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> I agree with you! I also own the SR325is and I do not in any way find them bright, harsh or ear piercing like some others do. I guess it comes down to ones overall  hearing, and preferences, but I love them more and more each time I listen to them, as a matter of fact I'm going to my listening chair right now to be swept away!!!


 
   
  Initially, I found them to tend toward sibilance after some time listening. It only happens occasionally now, and they get almost all of my "ear time" (in preference over the DT 990 Premium, T 70, and HD-650, all of which I quite like.)


----------



## hsubox

I





alphaleus said:


> After much thought i have decided to get the SR225i, what amp works well with it?



I'm liking my Fiio E09K with my 225i. The amp definitely makes the headphones more immersive and full sounding. I'm also using a Schiit Modi dac.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





hsubox said:


> I
> I'm liking my Fiio E09K with my 225i. The amp definitely makes the headphones more immersive and full sounding. I'm also using a Schiit Modi dac.


 

  i had the modi, and the fiio, though not at the same time, i bet they do sound very good together !


----------



## cel4145

simonuk said:


> I agree too
> 
> I've spent ALOT of time listening to music to effectively pull apart its sonic quality's (and in the process ruin that track for me). I think the Grado's i have and the ones I've tried aren't bright and harsh so to speak. They are tight in the mid and top end for sure, its its a fairly 'dry' sound IMO. But its most definitely not a bad thing. I think they sound great with all genres I've listened to so far.




I think that my SR225i are a little on the bright side, as headphones go, but I don't find it excessive. Can be fatiguing if I listen too loud for too long, but I don't need to listen to them that loud. 

It's the overall voicing of the Grados that is so good along with the imaging. I just demoed the DT880s this week, and I could not get past the overly emphasized treble in comparison my Grados. I just don't see how that kind of treble can sound good. 

Maybe some of us just have ears that are particularly tuned well to like Grados


----------



## HPiper

I need to get rid of one of my Grados to make room for a pair of 325s. SO I have been listening to the 125i for a while, then the 225i and so on. Here is the funny part, I know I like the 225i better, but I absolutely can not put the difference I hear into words. I am not even sure I know why I like it better, I just do. Very strange, I guess that is why I don't review headphones for a living. I will say that the difference isn't huge. The 225s just sound smoother and more cohesive overall. There is nothing I can just point to and say "There that's what is wrong" in regards to the 125i. As would make sense, the difference between the 125 and 225 is almost identical to the difference I heard comparing the 225i to the 325i, just an overall more refined sound from the higher end model. I do like the ear pads on the 125i more though, quite comfortable.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> I need to get rid of one of my Grados to make room for a pair of 325s. SO I have been listening to the 125i for a while, then the 225i and so on. Here is the funny part, I know I like the 225i better, but I absolutely can not put the difference I hear into words. I am not even sure I know why I like it better, I just do. Very strange, I guess that is why I don't review headphones for a living. I will say that the difference isn't huge. The 225s just sound smoother and more cohesive overall. There is nothing I can just point to and say "There that's what is wrong" in regards to the 125i. As would make sense, the difference between the 125 and 225 is almost identical to the difference I heard comparing the 225i to the 325i, just an overall more refined sound from the higher end model. I do like the ear pads on the 125i more though, quite comfortable.


 

 the feeling you're describing is kinda how i feel with the 225 and the ms1, i was initially going to return one of the two, and it was gonna be the ms1, for reasons i really couldn't put my finger on,
  i just knew i liked the 225i's overall sound better, it was more "complete", for lack of a better term.  but the ms1 has a certain quality about it, its a relaxed , highly musical sound, i ended up keeping both. one day i'd love to hear the 325, and the ms2, i just can't bear to part with either right now !! first in my future will be the tube amp , as soon as i can decide which one i want first !


----------



## whirlwind

I think the Grado sound signature is what most of us love, for sure.
   
  I got rid of my 325i's after I bought my RS1l,,,,not because I did not like them, hell, I loved my 325i....I just could not see it getting much head time.
   
  I have an SR60i for my portable rig, and it makes me smile as well....just something about the sound signature, that captures us all.
   
  In my honest opinion, I believe they all sound great, at least the ones I have listened to...SR60i...SR80i....225i....325i....RS1i
   
  I kind of found my 325i alittle bright at first, but not overly done, and with time I found them to sound fantastic and they sounded better and better every time I put them on.
   
  I feel the same way about my RS1i......I listen to them almost everyday, and I really look forward to hearing them from day to day.


----------



## twiseburger

I bought my SR80i phones about 4 years ago after reading tons of reviews on here and listening to a bunch of phones. I couldn't have been happier and definitely get you hooked. After the years of these treating me well, I need some closed cans for my noisy office. These have set my baseline much higher. Now I totally understand the line "Sorry about your wallet"


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





whirlwind said:


> I think the Grado sound signature is what most of us love, for sure.
> 
> I got rid of my 325i's after I bought my RS1l,,,,not because I did not like them, hell, I loved my 325i....I just could not see it getting much head time.
> 
> ...


 

 Well I did learn one thing from all this, I must not ever ever listen to the RS1i....I know that much now!


----------



## hsubox

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> I need to get rid of one of my Grados to make room for a pair of 325s. SO I have been listening to the 125i for a while, then the 225i and so on. Here is the funny part, I know I like the 225i better, but I absolutely can not put the difference I hear into words. I am not even sure I know why I like it better, I just do. Very strange, I guess that is why I don't review headphones for a living. I will say that the difference isn't huge. The 225s just sound smoother and more cohesive overall. There is nothing I can just point to and say "There that's what is wrong" in regards to the 125i. As would make sense, the difference between the 125 and 225 is almost identical to the difference I heard comparing the 225i to the 325i, just an overall more refined sound from the higher end model. I do like the ear pads on the 125i more though, quite comfortable.


 
   
  That's exactly how I feel about my 225i when I was able to try the HF2 at the last headfi meet here. The HF2 is just.... more.... couldn't put it into words.


----------



## HPiper

I was wondering from someone who has had the chance for an extended time with all 3, how does the comfort and general fit of the RS1i and RS2i compare both to one another and also how do either compare the the SR225i. Reading on Headroom site that the RS1 is a larger driver than the RS2, so do the pads still rest on top of the ear? I really like the fit of the 225 so which one would be closest to that? Also in terms of the weight are they all pretty close to the same? My local Audio store only carries the SR series of phones so there is no way for me to actually try any of the RS series, which is why I am asking here.


----------



## wormsdriver

^the rs1 and rs2 feel pretty much the same. Both are much more comfortable than the sr225, the rs are lighter than the Sr series...


----------



## jaycee1

Can anyone compare *igrado's to sr60i's*? Is it worth the upgrade?
   
  I am considering the 60i + fiio E11. Not interested in spending more than that.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Reading on Headroom site that the RS1 is a larger driver than the RS2, so do the pads still rest on top of the ear?


 
  RS1 and RS2 have the same size driver and pad. The RS1 does have a slightly larger cup and metal gimbals so it is a little heavier than the RS2 and hence a little less "comfortable".


----------



## Chris J

jaycee1 said:


> Can anyone compare *igrado's to sr60i's*? Is it worth the upgrade?
> 
> I am considering the 60i + fiio E11. Not interested in spending more than that.




The SR-60i are more comfortable and have a bit more bass.
The big difference is the treble, the 60i are brighter and definitely sound more energetic and electrifying. I think the iGrados are a nice mellow sounding headphone, but they have a weird fit to them, i.e. I usually only wear them for 20-40 minutes at a time and could not imagine wearing them for hours on end!

In terms of pure sound, you could easily justify having both 'phones for different kinds of music.


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





jaycee1 said:


> Can anyone compare *igrado's to sr60i's*? Is it worth the upgrade?
> 
> I am considering the 60i + fiio E11. Not interested in spending more than that.


 
  The SR60i and the fiio would be a good combo, I think.
   
  I use the SR60i along with a Bio Science Geek cmoy for my portable rig sometimes and it works great


----------



## jaycee1

Thanks chris J and whirlwind. I don't have any doubts that the 60i + a nice amp would work beautifully together. 

 The perennial question I have is whether there will be 'too much treble.'
   
  Honestly, the igrado's were, but burned in very, very nicely and setlled in to almost an ideal extent, with nice warmth and detail, without being harsh. 
   
  Right now, the key comparison for me is the koss ksc75 (with headband mod) vs. grado 60i.


----------



## SurfWax

Put my vintage B RS1 up for sale in the forums


----------



## Awgd8

Hey guys!  Off topic question here.   So I have an Alessandro MS2i bought from the first owner who owns it for less than 2 months.
  Perfect headphone, except the wires were not rolled smoothly rounded when the first owner store it.  
   
  Kind of like storing an extension cord from a garage in  figure 8 ....  So whenever I tried to hook the phone to my computer, there are bent spot every 5 inches of the cord.
  When I sold my 5 months old PS500s, I always try to make the loop as round as possible whenever I store it.  Is there a way to fix this ?


----------



## muaysteve

Quote: 





pallentx said:


> The thing with the Vahalla is the same I encountered with the Little Dot MKIII. 32 ohm is the very lowest recommended impedance as they are really designed for higher impedance phones. The Schiit Lyr will be a better match.
> 
> Of course, this is paper specs. At one point, I had a Little Dot I+ and MKIII and on some recordings I swear I preferred the "poorly matched" MKIII to the I+. I eventually kept the I+ mainly because it was cheaper and the difference to my ears was a wash. If you like the looks of the MKIII I would recommend trying it. The Little Dot I+ and Shiit Lyr are technically the "properly matched" options, however.


 
  Thanks for the feedback on those amps pallentx.  The Lyr was a little more than I wanted to spend, although not out the question.  It seemed like overkill for my needs pumping 6w into 32 ohm.  Especially since I am just looking to check out tube sound vs adding any real power.  I find the volume levels from my ipod to meet my needs.  Maybe I am just destined for the LD i+.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Hey guys!  Off topic question here.   So I have an Alessandro MS2i bought from the first owner who owns it for less than 2 months.
> Perfect headphone, except the wires were not rolled smoothly rounded when the first owner store it.
> 
> Kind of like storing an extension cord from a garage in  figure 8 ....  So whenever I tried to hook the phone to my computer, there are bent spot every 5 inches of the cord.
> When I sold my 5 months old PS500s, I always try to make the loop as round as possible whenever I store it.  Is there a way to fix this ?


 
   
  many years ago, i was a landscaper,  the same thing would happen to garden hose , especially when cold, it would have "memory"
  the remedy would be stretch it out in sunlight, it would relax, so how about the same type of thing
  warm sunny day, outside, or maybe in a car in sunlight ??
  just an idea that popped in my head, haven't needed to do this as of yet


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





awgd8 said:


> Hey guys!  Off topic question here.   So I have an Alessandro MS2i bought from the first owner who owns it for less than 2 months.
> Perfect headphone, except the wires were not rolled smoothly rounded when the first owner store it.
> 
> Kind of like storing an extension cord from a garage in  figure 8 ....  So whenever I tried to hook the phone to my computer, there are bent spot every 5 inches of the cord.
> When I sold my 5 months old PS500s, I always try to make the loop as round as possible whenever I store it.  Is there a way to fix this ?


 
  Take the drivers out of the gimbals and hang the drivers from the 1/4" terminal connector, from a hanger with a tie wrap, let the drivers hang down freely (don't worry there are tie wraps inside the cups before the solder joint , so they take the strain, not the solder connections), then use a blow drier and for some heat and gently straighten the wires, and let the driver wires also twist to where they want. ( Be sure to mark the right side driver wire with a tie wrap, so you know the R/L driver when you are putting them back in the gimbals). I do this to all of my cords on my electronics, it works great!


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Take the drivers out of the gimbals and hang the drivers from the 1/4" terminal connector, from a hanger with a tie wrap, let the drivers hang down freely (don't worry there are tie wraps inside the cups before the solder joint , so they take the strain, not the solder connections), then use a blow drier and for some heat and gently straighten the wires, and let the driver wires also twist to where they want. ( Be sure to mark the right side driver wire with a tie wrap, so you know the R/L driver when you are putting them back in the gimbals). I do this to all of my cords on my electronics, it works great!


 
  i like this better than my idea ! lol


----------



## jaycee1

My igrado's are responding very well to burn in. After about 60 hours, the harsh highs and upper midrange have leveled out, and the sound is now both warm and bright without being harsh. 
   
  I'm willing to commit about 200 hours to burn in. The jvc 700's I have needed around 200 hours before they sounded dramatically better. They needed well over 100 before they sounded even a ilttle bit better. 
   
  I wonder how many people wound benefit if they were willing to log up to 200 hours of burn-in with their grado's before passing judgement?


----------



## pallentx

Quote: 





muaysteve said:


> Thanks for the feedback on those amps pallentx.  The Lyr was a little more than I wanted to spend, although not out the question.  It seemed like overkill for my needs pumping 6w into 32 ohm.  Especially since I am just looking to check out tube sound vs adding any real power.  I find the volume levels from my ipod to meet my needs.  Maybe I am just destined for the LD i+.


 
  The Lyr is probably not your only option. Any of the hybrid tube/opamp amps out there will work with the lower impedance Grados. You can get all-tube amps, but they will generally be much more expensive due to the output transformers. There's always solid state. I went back and forth on tubes vs something like the Objective2. The O2 is a heck of a deal from everything I have read.


----------



## cel4145

muaysteve said:


> Thanks for the feedback on those amps pallentx.  The Lyr was a little more than I wanted to spend, although not out the question.  It seemed like overkill for my needs pumping 6w into 32 ohm.  Especially since I am just looking to check out tube sound vs adding any real power.  I find the volume levels from my ipod to meet my needs.  Maybe I am just destined for the LD i+.




You could put some of the cost difference into tube rolling. Check out this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/364043/little-dot-i-tube-rolling


----------



## Awgd8

Thanks guys for the tip on fixing the Grado wire!


----------



## joseph69

Just picked up a pair of SR80i's, which I plan to mod with some Vibrolabs classic wooden cups, for aesthetic reasons because I feel they deserve the beautiful wooden cups and are very worthy of them.  I own the SR325is's which I think are amazing; but on the other hand I also think the SR80i's are just as amazing, and even though they differ from each other in ways, I love the sound of the both of them so I had to pick up another pair after owning them in the past, and really enjoying the raw onstage aggressive sound of these headphones, cant wait to throw them on and enjoy the music!


----------



## jaycee1

Man, these igrado's are infuriating. Sound quality is quite nice, but the headband and earclips must've been designed by a bunch of monkeys. I just cannot get over the disjunction between the fine sound quality and the complete and total disregard for comfort.


----------



## joseph69

Why didn't you buy the SR60i, which go over the top of your head, instead of the back of your head?


----------



## jaycee1

Twice as expensive (with replacement pads), an even larger treble spike, and dozens, even hundreds of complaints about comfort on amazon dot com.


----------



## joseph69

Did you get the iGrado's from Amazon? If so, see if you can return them, and try the SR60i. Never mind other peoples opinions or reviews, take them with a grain of salt, people either love or hate the Grado sound, so if you love the sound, never mind the reviews on the comfort, I for one don't find any of the grado's uncomfortable at all, you may love the comfort of the SR60i, so if you can try them for your self.
  Also the (S) pads that come with the SR60i sound just fine, really no need to buy replacement pads.
  BTW never mind the measurement charts either, what you hear is the truth!


----------



## jaycee1

I know I can return them or exchange them, but I don't like to return items unless it's absolutely necessary. 
   
  I may very well wind up buying the 60i's and keeping the igrado's for shorter listening sessions. 
   
  There are a ton of complaints out there about comfort and I really have to question why grado isn't doing anything about it. I'm sure they are making enough money as it is not to have to make drastic design changes to improve comfort, but I'm just as certain they have the resources, talent and intelligence to design more comfortable headphones, yet they have not made any effort to do so. Infuriating. 
   
  But, I guess I'm only encouraging their arrogance, since I'm likely going to buy not just one, but two pairs of headphones from them anyway! So I guess I should be upset with myself more than them.


----------



## joseph69

I'm don't know if the iGrado is the only Grado that you've owned, have you tried any other models for yourself as far as comfort goes? Because like I mentioned, they are not uncomfortable to me in any way what so ever, as long as you pull the the headband apart to fit loosley on your head and let the drivers just rest on your head (without any pressure). You must try them for yourself (if you haven't already), to see if they are comfortable to you.


----------



## cel4145

jaycee1 said:


> I know I can return them or exchange them, but I don't like to return items unless it's absolutely necessary.
> 
> I may very well wind up buying the 60i's and keeping the igrado's for shorter listening sessions.
> 
> ...




Why is this infuriating? You haven't even tried the main Grado line yet. For all you know, you'll find them comfortable. 

Moreover, if it was so easy to find a redesign for Grados that would make them more comfortable and still produce the Grado house sound, someone else would have done it already. There is a huge DIY modding community, as well as other companies that produce revisions of Grado headphones, alternative drivers, and other parts. 

Finally, while I'm sure Grado is doing OK, it's not like they are saving tons of money by manufacturing their headphones in China


----------



## markm1

I'm enjoying my new Asgard 2 using with a Grado 225i. My first impression is that the A-2 improves sound on my 225i utilizing my dedicated Onkyo components.
   
  I listened to an  Onkyo 7030 CD player and an Onkyo internet streaming receiver streaming Rhapsody.
   
  I was expecting minimal improvement from my CD player. It has a Woflson DAC and I have previously thought the SQ listening to CD's from the HP jack on my Onkyo CD player was quite good. Not so. The sound quality from the A2 through sounds, fuller, richer and more vibrant.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> I'm enjoying my new Asgard 2 using with a Grado 225i. My first impression is that the A-2 improves sound on my 225i utilizing my dedicated Onkyo components.
> 
> I listened to an  Onkyo 7030 CD player and an Onkyo internet streaming receiver streaming Rhapsody.
> 
> I was expecting minimal improvement from my CD player. It has a Woflson DAC and I have previously thought the SQ listening to CD's from the HP jack on my Onkyo CD player was quite good. Not so. The sound quality from the A2 through sounds, fuller, richer and more vibrant.


 

 i was taken by surprise when i learned how much an amplifier can effect sound. when i was a teenager, a long time ago
  i, like most i suppose, just asked "how many watts"
  i've learned a few things since those days ! lol


----------



## whirlwind

The SR60i is a very comfortable and light headphone , IMO and in my personal experience with them


----------



## jimbob54

whirlwind said:


> The SR60i is a very comfortable and light headphone , IMO and in my personal experience with them




Agree, and if the band is too tight when you get them, gently flex it out as required. I can't believe anyone reviewed the 60s as uncomfy. The igrados most definitely are uncomfy on me with little or no scope for adjustment.


----------



## jimbob54

Mispost


----------



## jimbob54

Mispost


----------



## Sir Tmotts III

Gotta give all Grado headbands some TLC to that good feel.


----------



## Chris J

jaycee1 said:


> Man, these igrado's are infuriating. Sound quality is quite nice, but the headband and earclips must've been designed by a bunch of monkeys. I just cannot get over the disjunction between the fine sound quality and the complete and total disregard for comfort.




Yep.
iGrados are not the most comfortable Grados.
Other Grados fit nothing like the iGrados, and sound rather different than iGrados.

They all fit better and sound better than iGrados, they are all at least a bit brighter and have deeper bass.


----------



## PredatorZ

Stellar customer service. I have a pair of SR 325i's, dropped them last night and the small plastic pin that goes into the cups snapped. I emailed Grado and promptly received an email back "we will mail you a gimbal right away" , can't ask for better service. Not dealing with some conglomerate corporation is such a blessing. I love my cans, last year I sent them back to Grado to be re-cabled, got the newest cabled used on the top of the line models and only paid $45. As a happy customer, I'm planning on getting a new set of phones, either the RS1i's or the PS500's. My next major purchase is a Raptor tube amp from Ray Samuels, just waiting on my taxes, filed just a few days before the dead line this year, so I have a bit of a wait. Just wanted to share what everyone who has dealt with Grado already knows, they know how to treat they're customers, and in doing so creating more business down the road.


----------



## parbaked

Grado service is the best.
  Anything that they can replace by mail they basically do for free.
  If you need to send your cans in they fix them for a very fair price.
  Great company period!


----------



## jaycee1

Quote: 





chris j said:


> Yep.
> iGrados are not the most comfortable Grados.
> Other Grados fit nothing like the iGrados, and sound rather different than iGrados.
> 
> They all fit better and sound better than iGrados, they are all at least a bit brighter and have deeper bass.


 
   
  I would appreciate the better fit but not sure if I want more treble. In fact, I'm pretty sure I don't. The igrado's are already bright enough. 
   
  The igrado's are getting pretty difficult to live with. It looks like I'll have to send them back.


----------



## jaycee1

Here's a tip on how to reduce the clamping force of the igrado's: you simply heat the headband with hot water, then stretch the headband to the desired width. The headband will return to it's original shape however, unless you keep the headband in it's new shape, by using a brace of some kind. 
   
  There is even more treble when you stretch the headband, however. 
   
  I'm mulling it over, but will likely buy a pair of 60i's. The 60i's and 80i's were rated no. 2 and 1 respectively, by consumer reports from what I understand.


----------



## Biscuitz

There's a good chance you'll find the SR60i / SR80i too bright if you find the igrado's too bright. Grado might not be your brand =/ You may be a Sennheiser guy.


----------



## Chris J

jaycee1 said:


> Here's a tip on how to reduce the clamping force of the igrado's: you simply heat the headband with hot water, then stretch the headband to the desired width. The headband will return to it's original shape however, unless you keep the headband in it's new shape, by using a brace of some kind.
> 
> There is even more treble when you stretch the headband, however.
> 
> I'm mulling it over, but will likely buy a pair of 60i's. The 60i's and 80i's were rated no. 2 and 1 respectively, by consumer reports from what I understand.




Much as I love Grados, I do not trust any audio review from Comsumer Reports.
Many years ago they reviewed a Bose system and gave them a lukewarm review.
Bose sued them, Consumer Reports lost. :rolleyes:
I'm not too sure how anyone expects Consumer Reports to keep their objectivity after an outcome like that.
Which reminds me, I have another reason to dislike Bose! :mad:


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> There's a good chance you'll find the SR60i / SR80i too bright if you find the igrado's too bright. Grado might not be your brand =/ You may be a Sennheiser guy.


 
  Alessandros are an option too. They are a tamer, smoother version of grados.
 (unless alessandros are as bright/brighter than the igrado which i have not auditioned before)


----------



## BillBenedict

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> I think that my SR225i are a little on the bright side, as headphones go, but I don't find it excessive. Can be fatiguing if I listen too loud for too long, but I don't need to listen to them that loud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That is it right there. I have several other cans that are generally considered "better" that the Grados, are they actually better in real life, for me no...The Grados simply sound right, more than hold their own, and always put a smile on my face when I use them.


----------



## brianbeers

I love my Grados - I have a pair of SR60, and SR225 that I bought in the
  late 90's and have been lugging around ever since.  They're the only quality
  headphones I've ever owned or listened to.  Just recabled the SR60 with
  a 4 wire braid from homegrown audio, and the SR225 with blue dragon
  from Moon Audio.  Both are fed from my Headroom Little amp also circa
  late 90's.  I made an extension cable from black dragon so I can sit
  on the couch and listen to my Grados while I play poker on the tablet and
  relax.  I use mediamote to control mediamonkey from my iphone... handy!
   
  I've got an order in with Martin for wood for my beloved grados... can't wait! 
   
  Pics will follow... need to get my post count up


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





billbenedict said:


> That is it right there. I have several other cans that are generally considered "better" that the Grados, are they actually better in real life, for me no...The Grados simply sound right, more than hold their own, and always put a smile on my face when I use them.


 
   
  Hey Bill. You recently picked up the SR60i, right? I _highly_ recommend trying the L-Cush pads on your SR60i. It's a simple pad swap, and for $20 I think it substantially improves the sound of the lower model Grados. Things to expect:_ __slightly_ brighter tonality, better defined vocals, greater imaging, greater separation, greater "air", greater bass definition. It's an investment that I personally consider mandatory for the SR60i.
   
  I've always been a strong advocate for the SR60i w/ L-Cush pads, and I'm reaffirming my advocacy today! I've missed my SR60i, so today I picked up a new pair from the local Grado retailer  I listened for a while with the stock pads, and then switched to L-Cush and immediately re-experienced _why_ I advocate for the L-Cush pads so strongly. I still maintain SR60i w/ L-Cush pads is the best _value_ I have yet found in the headphone world.
   
  If the $20 isn't a problem, try it out! Report back with your findings!


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> Hey Bill. You recently picked up the SR60i, right? I _highly_ recommend trying the L-Cush pads on your SR60i. It's a simple pad swap, and for $20 I think it substantially improves the sound of the lower model Grados. Things to expect:_ __slightly_ brighter tonality, better defined vocals, greater imaging, greater separation, greater "air", greater bass definition. It's an investment that I personally consider mandatory for the SR60i.
> 
> I've always been a strong advocate for the SR60i w/ L-Cush pads, and I'm reaffirming my advocacy today! I've missed my SR60i, so today I picked up a new pair from the local Grado retailer  I listened for a while with the stock pads, and then switched to L-Cush and immediately re-experienced _why_ I advocate for the L-Cush pads so strongly. I still maintain SR60i w/ L-Cush pads is the best _value_ I have yet found in the headphone world.
> 
> If the $20 isn't a problem, try it out! Report back with your findings!


 

 i tried the quarter mod on the pads on my ms1's, wasn't impressed, got the L-cushes, bingo !!
  with the bowls, it takes the ms1 almost to the same level as my 225, in fact i like the top end on the ms1 more that the 225
  but from top to bottom, still prefer the sr225i , i still have the quartered pads, never use them now


----------



## gefski

biscuitz said:


> There's a good chance you'll find the SR60i / SR80i too bright if you find the igrado's too bright. Grado might not be your brand =/ You may be a Sennheiser guy.




Yep, there are lots of great headphones out there with somewhat different personality and voicing than Grados. Why have all the pain, trying to make something work that's not right for you?


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> Hey Bill. You recently picked up the SR60i, right? I _highly_ recommend trying the L-Cush pads on your SR60i. It's a simple pad swap, and for $20 I think it substantially improves the sound of the lower model Grados. Things to expect:_ __slightly_ brighter tonality, better defined vocals, greater imaging, greater separation, greater "air", greater bass definition. It's an investment that I personally consider mandatory for the SR60i.
> 
> I've always been a strong advocate for the SR60i w/ L-Cush pads, and I'm reaffirming my advocacy today! I've missed my SR60i, so today I picked up a new pair from the local Grado retailer  I listened for a while with the stock pads, and then switched to L-Cush and immediately re-experienced _why_ I advocate for the L-Cush pads so strongly. I still maintain SR60i w/ L-Cush pads is the best _value_ I have yet found in the headphone world.
> 
> If the $20 isn't a problem, try it out! Report back with your findings!


 
   
   
  I have to say that you've got me curious about trying the L-cush with my SR80i, i mostly use them late at night, when i'm at my desktop computer, straight out of my vintage Marantz recievers, the thing is, i wear glasses, and i find the comfies don't get in the way like the G and L cush do, but since i have a pair of L-cush lying around, i'll try them, and report back.


----------



## streetdragon

L cush +10


----------



## brokenthumb

Another vote for L-Cush.  Recently put them on my SR80i and the changes Biscuitz said is what I hear also.


----------



## HPiper

What models do the L-Cush pads fit? Will they work on the SR125i and do they provide the same benefits?


----------



## streetdragon

hpiper said:


> What models do the L-Cush pads fit? Will they work on the SR125i and do they provide the same benefits?



Every single model, including the ps1000 and gs1000. It should benefit unless the sr125i already has L cush earpads stock.


----------



## jaycee1

I appreciate everyone's input. 
   
  To clarify, I don't consider the igrado's to be too bright. I consider them to be too uncomfortable. 
   
  I wouldn't want to use any headphones which had significantly more treble than the igrado's however; since the 60i's share the same driver, I would have to assume they are quite similar in sound signature. 
   
  I've also tried senn px100's before and was left underwhelmed.
   
  I was actually very pleased with the way the igrado's broke in: they became a very lush, warm headphone with a fair bit of treble sparkle thrown in. If the 60i's are at all similar, I think I would be quite pleased.


----------



## Biscuitz

L-Cush pads sound great on the SR125i!
   
  Honestly, the entire Prestige Series sounds best with L-Cush pads, in my opinion. I'm not sure why the lower models even come with different pads. Maybe less expensive to produce S-Cush pads?


----------



## streetdragon

biscuitz said:


> L-Cush pads sound great on the SR125i!
> 
> Honestly, the entire Prestige Series sounds best with L-Cush pads, in my opinion. I'm not sure why the lower models even come with different pads. Maybe less expensive to produce S-Cush pads?



Maybe to try and justify the price difference and make it smoother and more bassy.


----------



## jaycee1

I've asked before, so I apologize for my persistence: if anyone can offer a direct comparison between the following pairs of headphones, I'd greatly appreciate it:
   
  1. igrado vs. grado sr60i
   
  2. grado sr60i vs. koss ksc 76. 
   
  I'm likely to place an order for the 60i's in any event. My intution tells me I will like them (same drivers as the igrado + a conventional headband sounds like a pretty good combo to me).


----------



## Moustache

Another request for a comparison, has anybody compared the MS2 with the PS500 please?


----------



## Minejiro

I've been listening to my HiFiMan HE 500's with a Schiit Lyr.  Do you think Grado Rs1i would also be a good pairing for the amp?


----------



## streetdragon

moustache said:


> Another request for a comparison, has anybody compared the MS2 with the PS500 please?



Interested too


----------



## BillBenedict

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> Hey Bill. You recently picked up the SR60i, right? I _highly_ recommend trying the L-Cush pads on your SR60i. It's a simple pad swap, and for $20 I think it substantially improves the sound of the lower model Grados. Things to expect:_ __slightly_ brighter tonality, better defined vocals, greater imaging, greater separation, greater "air", greater bass definition. It's an investment that I personally consider mandatory for the SR60i.
> 
> I've always been a strong advocate for the SR60i w/ L-Cush pads, and I'm reaffirming my advocacy today! I've missed my SR60i, so today I picked up a new pair from the local Grado retailer  I listened for a while with the stock pads, and then switched to L-Cush and immediately re-experienced _why_ I advocate for the L-Cush pads so strongly. I still maintain SR60i w/ L-Cush pads is the best _value_ I have yet found in the headphone world.
> 
> If the $20 isn't a problem, try it out! Report back with your findings!


 

 Gotcha, thank you man!  I will order a pair today, give them a go, and get back to you on this.  Currently I am using the yellow AT (?) pads and they are an improvement in comfort over the stock pads.


----------



## brianbeers

Hooked up my Grados a few weeks back with a new cable!
 Moon Audio Blue Dragon
   
  http://www.flickr.com/photos/93185688@N04/8725645837/


----------



## jimbob54

billbenedict said:


> Gotcha, thank you man!  I will order a pair today, give them a go, and get back to you on this.  Currently I am using the yellow AT (?) pads and they are an improvement in comfort over the stock pads.




I gave my 60's to my dad after getting 325s. He got L Cush pads for them and now I feel like I may have been a tad hasty in getting the 325s after hearing them.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





minejiro said:


> I've been listening to my HiFiMan HE 500's with a Schiit Lyr.  Do you think Grado Rs1i would also be a good pairing for the amp?


 
  It's possible the RS1i might be too efficient for the Lyr's high power. Meaning the RS1i might have some background hiss using the Lyr. You might want to ask on one of the Schiit threads, as I'm sure someone has tried the Lyr with Grados.
   
  Besides the hiss though, I'm sure music would sound rockin' on it!


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





jimbob54 said:


> I gave my 60's to my dad after getting 325s. He got L Cush pads for them and now I feel like I may have been a tad hasty in getting the 325s after hearing them.


 
  Haha, I can relate to this. I started with the SR225i, then went to the SR325is. Then I tried the SR60i with L-Cush pads just to see if I could in good conscience recommend it to my friends as a nice low-cost headphone. Well, _much_ to my surprise, I actually ended up liking the sound of the SR60i better than the SR225i _and_ the SR325i!
   
  So it was an interesting way to learn that more expensive does not always mean more enjoyable. Especially in this headphone game.


----------



## jimbob54

biscuitz said:


> Haha, I can relate to this. I started with the SR225i, then went to the SR325is. Then I tried the SR60i with L-Cush pads just to see if I could in good conscience recommend it to my friends as a nice low-cost headphone. Well, _much_ to my surprise, I actually ended up liking the sound of the SR60i better than the SR225i _and_ the SR325i!
> 
> So it was an interesting way to learn that more expensive does not always mean more enjoyable. Especially in this headphone game.



BUT I have since got the G Cush on the 325. Now that is a different story. Cannot fault it but wish they were £30 cheaper. An extra hour on the volume dial to me negates the additional distance from the ears and makes the 325 so much more wearable and also listenable. 

Next step is getting the tape out but I am fearful of tearing the foam.


----------



## Chris J

biscuitz said:


> It's possible the RS1i might be too efficient for the Lyr's high power. Meaning the RS1i might have some background hiss using the Lyr. You might want to ask on one of the Schiit threads, as I'm sure someone has tried the Lyr with Grados.
> 
> Besides the hiss though, I'm sure music would sound rockin' on it!




Does anyone know how much gain the Lyr has?


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





jimbob54 said:


> BUT I have since got the G Cush on the 325. Now that is a different story. Cannot fault it but wish they were £30 cheaper. An extra hour on the volume dial to me negates the additional distance from the ears and makes the 325 so much more wearable and also listenable.
> 
> Next step is getting the tape out but I am fearful of tearing the foam.


 
  Ah I gotcha. I thought the G-Cush didn't sound too bad on the SR325is, and certainly offers greater comfort. But the G-Cush takes away the intimacy that I specifically like Grados for. If I want comfort and big 10-row soundstage, there are plenty of other headphones that'll get me there.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> Ah I gotcha. I thought the G-Cush didn't sound too bad on the SR325is, and certainly offers greater comfort. But the G-Cush takes away the intimacy that I specifically like Grados for. If I want comfort and big 10-row soundstage, there are plenty of other headphones that'll get me there.


 
   
  Including Grado's own GS/PS1000


----------



## jimbob54

stacker45 said:


> Including Grado's own GS/PS1000




Lend me the extra £1000 to get there and I am sure I will agree. Double wink. 

Seriously though, assuming I had UK equivalent of about $300 for a very different pair of cans to the 325s, what would anyone reccomend? I can get the AKG 701 or at a push Senn 600 for around that. Variety is the spice and all that.


----------



## PredatorZ

Quote: 





chris j said:


> Much as I love Grados, I do not trust any audio review from Comsumer Reports.
> Many years ago they reviewed a Bose system and gave them a lukewarm review.
> Bose sued them, Consumer Reports lost.
> 
> ...


 

 Ya, companies like Bose, do more harm than good to the audio industry. I love some of the posts I have read on they're NC headphones, comments like "they really dont sound that bad" or "I only use them to sleep when I fly" where SQ is a secondary issue. One person was bragging about owning the Bose clock radio, like it is some how even mid-fi. Bose won't allow they're products to be displayed in a situation where customers can make direct comparisons to other equipment, that is a bit shady wanting to keep the uneducated audio novice in the dark.


----------



## Chris J

predatorz said:


> Ya, companies like Bose, do more harm than good to the audio industry. I love some of the posts I have read on they're NC headphones, comments like "they really dont sound that bad" or "I only use them to sleep when I fly" where SQ is a secondary issue. One person was bragging about owning the Bose clock radio, like it is some how even mid-fi. Bose won't allow they're products to be displayed in a situation where customers can make direct comparisons to other equipment, that is a bit shady wanting to keep the uneducated audio novice in the dark.




Have you ever noticed that Bose very rarely advertise in audio magazines?
They seem to advertise everywhere but in audio magazines.
I mean, what's up with that?


----------



## Orakurumi

predatorz said:


> Ya, companies like Bose, do more harm than good to the audio industry. I love some of the posts I have read on they're NC headphones, comments like "they really dont sound that bad" or "I only use them to sleep when I fly" where SQ is a secondary issue. One person was bragging about owning the Bose clock radio, like it is some how even mid-fi. Bose won't allow they're products to be displayed in a situation where customers can make direct comparisons to other equipment, that is a bit shady wanting to keep the uneducated audio novice in the dark.




Yeah werent the triports the dr dres of their day? Lol


----------



## Moustache

Quote: 





streetdragon said:


> Interested too


 
   
  So what I know so far checking the internet :

 - The PS500 has less soundstage, is more intimate sounding than the MS2.
 - The PS500 has more bass, less treble. The PS500 is more warm sounding in general.
 - The PS500 doesn't sound as good with guitars but is better with drums.
 - The PS500 seems better with vocals.

 Bear in mind that those opinions come from different persons with different tastes and not from me.
 I wanted to know wich one was more neutral, but wasn't able find anything about it yet. Judging by these comments, I would say that the MS2 is more neutral.

 Personnaly, I don't know wich one I would like better. Usually, I don't like headphones with big soundstage (hence my preference for Grados) because when I put headphones on my head, it's to hear my music more intimately.
  I don't find the treble on the Grados fatiguing but I'm pretty sensitive to bass frequencies and I remember that when I had the Hifiman HE-400, I couldn't wear them for long because they had far too much bass for me. I just want the bass to be tight and fast, not deep.

Edit : grammar (my english is terrible).


----------



## CH23

I'm definitely registering for this fan club!

When i first were looking to get into high quality headphones, i read a lot about Grado, at the time i went with the Koss Portapro, as i thought that >€100 was a lot of money for headphones.
(Boy was i wrong)
Then at one point i went to a shop to look for a good pre-amp, and the owner had a SR-80i laying on the table.
I asked him if i could have a listen, and he nodded.

I plugged it into my amp, put on Tubular Bells, and my body shivered.
Two weeks later i went to another audio store, to listen to the SR325is.
No shiver, nothing.
Then i listened to some other headphones they had, the HD800, HD600, some Beyerdynamics, the GS1000(my god if i could afford this) and then the (buttoned) RS2... 

He said he could sell them for a nice price beforehand, but, even if they would've been full price, he would have sold them to me.(€399 instead of €650)

Now it's a few weeks later, and i have been enjoying the RS-2 ever since.


Thank you Head-Fi for introducing me to audio quality, and thank you Grado, for such amazing Headphones!


-CH23


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





moustache said:


> So what I know so far checking the internet :
> 
> - The PS500 has less soundstage, is more intimate sounding than the MS2.
> - The PS500 has more bass, less treble. The PS500 is more warm sounding in general.
> ...


 
  The MS2i is a very neutral sounding headphone from my experience with once owning a pair.
  By the way, they are excellent headphones. Iv'e never heard the PS 500, so I am not comparing the two, I'm just saying the MS2i is neutral.


----------



## TwoTrack

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> The MS2i is a very neutral sounding headphone from my experience with once owning a pair.
> By the way, they are excellent headphones. Iv'e never heard the PS 500, so I am not comparing the two, I'm just saying the MS2i is neutral.


 
   
  Not sure about this.  Guitars sound wonderful on my PS500s.


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> The MS2i is a very neutral sounding headphone from my experience with once owning a pair.
> By the way, they are excellent headphones. Iv'e never heard the PS 500, so I am not comparing the two, I'm just saying the MS2i is neutral.


 
  I have demoed the MS2i at the shop, but not the PS500. I really am not sure which one i would like better since i thought the MS2i was really nice.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





twotrack said:


> Not sure about this.  Guitars sound wonderful on my PS500s.


 
  I wasn't comparing the two, Iv'e never heard the PS500, so I don't know what they sound like, I'm sure they sound great (their Grados), I was only saying that the MS 2i was a neutral sounding headphone, which also with beautiful sounding guitars.


----------



## jaycee1

Quote: 





chris j said:


> Much as I love Grados, I do not trust any audio review from Comsumer Reports.
> Many years ago they reviewed a Bose system and gave them a lukewarm review.
> Bose sued them, Consumer Reports lost.
> 
> ...


 
  I think it's pretty darn cool that a general publication like CR rated grado's #1 and #2 respectively (80i and 60i). 
   
  CR still kicks a-- IMO. You can't expect them to win every single battle. They still don't accept advertising which is a pretty extraordinary feat IMO, esp. in this day and age.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Quote: 





moustache said:


> So what I know so far checking the internet :
> 
> - The PS500 has less soundstage, is more intimate sounding than the MS2.
> - The PS500 has more bass, less treble. The PS500 is more warm sounding in general.
> ...


 
  If you're sensitive to bass then PS500s are not for you.
  I would strongly recommend the RS1s. Slightly lighter in the bass region and very, very intimate indeed.


----------



## Moustache

The RS1 will be my next jump then, thanks! As of now, I'm just in love with the MS2, if the RS1 and the MS PRO are quite similar, I might just end up getting the MS pro as I heard the MS were more neutral sounding.


----------



## streetdragon

Oddly though i found the MS2i to have a bigger soundstage than the MS Pro and also the MS Pro seems to be brighter.


----------



## Moustache

Would you say that the MS pro is more harsh sounding in the treble than the MS2?


----------



## streetdragon

Not really so,but maybe, it is closer to a grado sound with more treble sparkle i feel.


----------



## HPiper

Quick question , a while back I asked about some good amps for the Grado and several people suggested the LD Mk1+ hybrid amp. What I was wondering is, would an all tube amp (I am thinking about the LD MKIII) be as good or is there something in the mix of tube and solid state that really 'works' for the Grados. I just recently read a review of the Mk3 and it sounded like a tremendous amp. In addition to my Grado I will also be using it for my Sennhieser HD580's (think HD600). I know the mixture of a low impedance and high impedance phone makes the choice a little more difficult, or at least that is my impression.


----------



## jsgraha

hpiper said:


> Quick question , a while back I asked about some good amps for the Grado and several people suggested the LD Mk1+ hybrid amp. What I was wondering is, would an all tube amp (I am thinking about the LD MKIII) be as good or is there something in the mix of tube and solid state that really 'works' for the Grados. I just recently read a review of the Mk3 and it sounded like a tremendous amp. In addition to my Grado I will also be using it for my Sennhieser HD580's (think HD600). I know the mixture of a low impedance and high impedance phone makes the choice a little more difficult, or at least that is my impression.




WA6 SE. I never tried it with hd600, but work well with rs1i and hd800


----------



## Moustache

> Quick question , a while back I asked about some good amps for the Grado and several people suggested the LD Mk1+ hybrid amp. What I was wondering is, would an all tube amp (I am thinking about the LD MKIII) be as good or is there something in the mix of tube and solid state that really 'works' for the Grados. I just recently read a review of the Mk3 and it sounded like a tremendous amp. In addition to my Grado I will also be using it for my Sennhieser HD580's (think HD600). I know the mixture of a low impedance and high impedance phone makes the choice a little more difficult, or at least that is my impression.


 
   
I don't know how much money you wanna spend on an headphone amp but The DSHA-1 by ECP audio is "designed for exceptional synergy with Grado headphones". Has anyone tried it here?


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Quick question , a while back I asked about some good amps for the Grado and several people suggested the LD Mk1+ hybrid amp. What I was wondering is, would an all tube amp (I am thinking about the LD MKIII) be as good or is there something in the mix of tube and solid state that really 'works' for the Grados. I just recently read a review of the Mk3 and it sounded like a tremendous amp. In addition to my Grado I will also be using it for my Sennhieser HD580's (think HD600). I know the mixture of a low impedance and high impedance phone makes the choice a little more difficult, or at least that is my impression.


 
  MAD EAR+HD.
  Works very well with Senns and is one of the best for Grados.


----------



## pallentx

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Quick question , a while back I asked about some good amps for the Grado and several people suggested the LD Mk1+ hybrid amp. What I was wondering is, would an all tube amp (I am thinking about the LD MKIII) be as good or is there something in the mix of tube and solid state that really 'works' for the Grados. I just recently read a review of the Mk3 and it sounded like a tremendous amp. In addition to my Grado I will also be using it for my Sennhieser HD580's (think HD600). I know the mixture of a low impedance and high impedance phone makes the choice a little more difficult, or at least that is my impression.


 
  It has to do with impedance matching of the amp and the headphones. Grados are all 32ohm, relatively low-Z. Pure tube, or OTL amps are generally better matched to higher impedance headphones. The Hybrid approach, like the I+ or Shiit Lyr gives you the warm coloration of a tube preamp, but the solid state opamps boost the power with a low impedance output better matched to the Grados.
   
  Having said all of that, I tried a Little Dot MKIII, rated to work with 32ohm phones at the very bottom of the acceptable range, and thought it sounded great with my Grados. I have read that impedance mismatch can theoretically mess with bass response. That may be true, but my ears didn't hear it. I ended up with a I+ though because it was cheaper than the MKIII and both sounded equally great though slightly different.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Quick question , a while back I asked about some good amps for the Grado and several people suggested the LD Mk1+ hybrid amp. What I was wondering is, would an all tube amp (I am thinking about the LD MKIII) be as good or is there something in the mix of tube and solid state that really 'works' for the Grados. I just recently read a review of the Mk3 and it sounded like a tremendous amp. In addition to my Grado I will also be using it for my Sennhieser HD580's (think HD600). I know the mixture of a low impedance and high impedance phone makes the choice a little more difficult, or at least that is my impression.


 
   
  Another way to look at this is to ask the questions:
  #1    how much do ya wanna spend?
  #2    do you want the sound of tubes or Solid State?
   
  Any good Solid Sate amp should have a fairly low output imepdance, 10 Ohms or less, so that impedance should work with just about any Grado.
   
  Tube amps have a bit of midrange warmth, which is nice.     A low cost, all tube amp will be OTL and have a fairly high output impedance, say about 80-100 Ohms.   I have an OTL amp, output impedance approx. 80 Ohms.  Personally, I think it sounds great with a pair of 62 Ohm 'phones that I own. I don't hear any overblown bass or flabby bass from that combo. Bottom line is try it and see.
   
  And then there is the hybrid option! I'll let the other guys explain that as I have never owned one.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





chris j said:


> And then there is the hybrid option! I'll let the other guys explain that as I have never owned one.


 
  i have a bravo v2, hybrid, around $80, splurged about $12 for a electro-harmonix 12au7 tube , just so i could see how a hybrid sounds with a grado.
  lets just just say, it sounds great !
  now, do i want the v2 to be my long term headphone amp ? probably not, how long will an under a $100 class A tube amp last ? who knows.
  what i now know though is i'll always have a tube amp , no matter what other amps i may have


----------



## markm1

I've been using an Asgard 2 I've had for about a week.I debated getting the LD 1+ or +1 (forget where the + goes now  Has anyone done a direct comparison?
   
  For the record, I think my A2 sounds great w/ my 225i.One of the things that attracted me to the Asgard 2 was it's all around versatility. I've been toying with the idea of getting a HE 4 or 500 and figured the A2 could handle my 225i or other future Grado upgrades(perhaps a RS1 or PS 500 and maybe the HE 400/500).
   
  I'm wondering now if a tube hybrid like the LD+1 would be worth adding to my quiver at some future point for my Grados even though I have no complaints about the A2.....for a different sound signature....??


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> I've been using an Asgard 2 I've had for about a week.I debated getting the LD 1+ or +1 (forget where the + goes now  Has anyone done a direct comparison?
> 
> For the record, I think my A2 sounds great w/ my 225i.One of the things that attracted me to the Asgard 2 was it's all around versatility. I've been toying with the idea of getting a HE 4 or 500 and figured the A2 could handle my 225i or other future Grado upgrades(perhaps a RS1 or PS 500 and maybe the HE 400/500).
> 
> I'm wondering now if a tube hybrid like the LD+1 would be worth adding to my quiver at some future point for my Grados even though I have no complaints about the A2.....for a different sound signature....??


 

 ABSOLUTELY!!! until i got the bravo, i'd never heard my 225, or ms1 with a hybrid or tube amp, i'll always have one now.
  i just spent time with the magni,loved its sound but sold it because it had no pre-outs, now i really want the A2 , and i'd really like to try one of the project kits for my next tube amp, i need to win the lottery damn it !


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





shahzada123 said:


> MAD EAR+HD.
> Works very well with Senns and is one of the best for Grados.


 
  +1 - or even better is the MAD Ear+ Super 2 if you want to drive a wide range of dynamic cans.


----------



## gefski

hpiper said:


> Quick question , a while back I asked about some good amps for the Grado and several people suggested the LD Mk1+ hybrid amp. What I was wondering is, would an all tube amp (I am thinking about the LD MKIII) be as good or is there something in the mix of tube and solid state that really 'works' for the Grados. I just recently read a review of the Mk3 and it sounded like a tremendous amp. In addition to my Grado I will also be using it for my Sennhieser HD580's (think HD600). I know the mixture of a low impedance and high impedance phone makes the choice a little more difficult, or at least that is my impression.



I've been using "all tube" amps (Quicksilver, VTL, Sonic Frontiers, Decware) to drive speakers and older Stax for about 20 yrs. It isn't that I don't like SS or hybrids, I just enjoyed the system more with tubes, even when I tried (usually more powerful) SS. 

So last year when I put together a desktop system, I wanted to try the Valhalla, even with 32 ohm Grados as my #1 cans. It's an OTL amp (my other amps all used output transformers) with an output impedance of 25 ohms. My experience mirrors the comments you already recieved -- no problems, not fat, not shrill. This combo is transparent, beautifully balanced, organic (but not slow or "old school" tube soft). In fact, it's fast and incisive when the music is.

If you haven't before, try "all tube" and see how you like it. What's more fun than throwing our hard earned $ away on this stuff?


----------



## jaycee1

Wow, using a hybrid or tube amp with grado's just sounds like the cat's meow. Thanks for the previous amp recs. Will do a bit more research on this. Sounds very promising.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> i need to win the lottery damn it !


 
  No schiit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You and me both.


----------



## stacker45

I just changed the tubes in my Musical Fidelity X-Can V2 and it sounds very sweet with my PS1000.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I just changed the tubes in my Musical Fidelity X-Can V2 and it sounds very sweet with my PS1000.


 

 i've gotten a little bravo v2 hybrid, I replaced the stock 12au7 tube with an EH 12au7, looking for some other tubes to try, or if it would even really be worth it on such an inexpensive amp, i guess i need to check the amp forum more thoroughly


----------



## jaycee1

I'll say this: even with a budget amp like the Fiio E6, grado's can sound great. 
   
  Seriously, if the igrado's were more comfortable and had a wider soundstage, it would surely be a superstar in the head fi world.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> i've gotten a little bravo v2 hybrid, I replaced the stock 12au7 tube with an EH 12au7, looking for some other tubes to try, or if it would even really be worth it on such an inexpensive amp, i guess i need to check the amp forum more thoroughly


 
   
  I replaced the stock 6922 JAN Phillips with some 6922EH Electro-Harmonix, the background is blacker, and i thought that my PS1000 were forensic with the Phillips, but the Electro-Harmonix steped it up a notch, one thing's for sure, this combo sure won't make chicken soup, out of chicken poop.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Just checking in...
   
  Wow lots of new names haha. Great to see the Grado cult is still going strong


----------



## CH23

chris_himself said:


> Just checking in...
> 
> Wow lots of new names haha. Great to see the Grado cult is still going strong




Such Quality headphones will eventually become more common than beats, as more and more people will understand that looks+price doesn't equal proper headphones


----------



## jimbob54

God help people on public transport if Grados replace Beats. My wife tells me to turn mine down when I am listening in the lounge at night after she has retired. Thats 20 ft and two closed doors away.
   
  I agree entirely though, people may even start to listen to decent music if they heard things through a proper set of cans. There is more to music than bass.


----------



## CH23

Hah, i'm actually on the train right now, listening through my RS-2's

i usually sit in the least crowded area, to keep my music for myself.


i'm looking for a 2nd pair of Grado's that'll handle rain better, as i don't want these to rain away.
Thinking of getting the SR80i's.


----------



## jimbob54

I had the 60s, nice and light, very good sound and work well with the L cush pads as a bit of a tweak. Cant comment on how compare to the 80's but why spend more than you need for travel purposes/ to get sat on on the bus? Ever tried any decent IEMs- thats what I use for travelling- less conscious about noise pollution then and easier to pack away. A pair of Shures for similar money to the Grados would be pretty nice.


----------



## CH23

I can't stand closed earphones, and the amount of earwax i produce makes it close to impossible to enjoy anything In Ear. My alpine earplugs are the only things i permit 

I haven't listened to the 60's, but listening to the 80's is how i fell in love with Grado.
The problem with getting hi-fi gear, is that less high gear just doesn't sound as good.


----------



## jimbob54

Quote: 





ch23 said:


> I can't stand closed earphones, and the amount of earwax i produce makes it close to impossible to enjoy anything In Ear. My alpine earplugs are the only things i permit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yes, the wax and odd feeling I have just had to get used to.
   
  Why I upgraded to the 325s from the 60s. In no way could I ever even comtemplate the RS2s/ PS500s in monetary terms but didnt want to look at 125s or 225s knowing the 325s were just outside of reach.
   
  I have not been disappointed.


----------



## Halimj7

Im am seriously considering a pair of Grados. This question is for anyone interested... what pair of Grado headphones best captures the "Grado sound". For example, I have heard that the ps500 is a darker smoother response to the competition and is some what of a departure. What do you guys think? Look forward to your responses.


----------



## cel4145

halimj7 said:


> Im am seriously considering a pair of Grados. This question is for anyone interested... what pair of Grado headphones best captures the "Grado sound". For example, I have heard that the ps500 is a darker smoother response to the competition and is some what of a departure. What do you guys think? Look forward to your responses.




Welcome to the club 

What's your budget?


----------



## CH23

When i bought the RS-2 i was going to look for the 325is, but i didn't get chills like i did with the 80's, so, when the store owner said he had the RS-2's for a nice deal(as they were the demo model) i bough those instead. (Got them for the same price as the 325is' would've cost me)

To me the 325's sounded more flat compared to the RS-2's, i think it has to do with the metal vs the wood.

Great headphones nonetheless!


-CH23


----------



## Halimj7

I would like to stay within a $1000.


----------



## jimbob54

Quote: 





ch23 said:


> When i bought the RS-2 i was going to look for the 325is, but i didn't get chills like i did with the 80's, so, when the store owner said he had the RS-2's for a nice deal(as they were the demo model) i bough those instead. (Got them for the same price as the 325is' would've cost me)
> 
> To me the 325's sounded more flat compared to the RS-2's, i think it has to do with the metal vs the wood.
> 
> ...


 
  Suspect the 325s take a bit more partnering/ are particular about source than the 80s- I certainly think more so than the 60s- I have noticed they dont give the immediate satisfaction when plugged into ipods etc that the 60s did in terms of making you think this was how good the actual music could be from that source, certainly compared to stock earbuds.
   
  Plug them into a proper amp with lossless tracks that you know and love and they give me the hair standing/ chills. Guessing even more so for the RS2s. Perhaps I should steal the 60s back from my Dad and do a side by side with the 325s and then cry when I realise how small the difference is. Very jealous of your find/ bargaining skills on the RS2s though. I got a smallish discount over retail and experimented with the G Cush pads on the 325s with the difference. For me a large improvement in comfort and a very different (not yet sure better or worse) sound.


----------



## pallentx

I can only compare the SR60s, SR80s, and SR325is. They all clearly exist in the same family as far as sound signature goes, but each model has it unique characteristics. The 80s were a nice improvement over the 60s, more clarity and deeper bass - worth the extra $20 IMO. The 325is have clarity and definition like nothing else I've tried. Bass is still there and extends low, but clarity is really the defining characteristic for me and what I love about them. This signature is also what leads some to refer to them as having "harsh highs". I think it depends on your ears and your source equipment. Yes, they will reveal every flaw in a recording, or noise in your setup. If your music is low bitrate, you will hear it. I lost a CD case on a plane a few years back and only have the digital rips. After getting the 325s, I had to repurchase some albums so I could re-rip them at higher bitrates. The other big differentiator with the 325 is the physical feel. They are heavier and have a nicer headband. The weight might bother some, but I think it gives them a more solid feeling of quality.


----------



## CH23

jimbob54 said:


> Suspect the 325s take a bit more partnering/ are particular about source than the 80s- I certainly think more so than the 60s- I have noticed they dont give the immediate satisfaction when plugged into ipods etc that the 60s did in terms of making you think this was how good the actual music could be from that source, certainly compared to stock earbuds.
> 
> Plug them into a proper amp with lossless tracks that you know and love and they give me the hair standing/ chills. Guessing even more so for the RS2s. Perhaps I should steal the 60s back from my Dad and do a side by side with the 325s and then cry when I realise how small the difference is. Very jealous of your find/ bargaining skills on the RS2s though. I got a smallish discount over retail and experimented with the G Cush pads on the 325s with the difference. For me a large improvement in comfort and a very different (not yet sure better or worse) sound.




Source was a very high quality CD player with Tubular Bells as music of choice, amp was Lehmann black cube.

Also tried it on my iphone -> lightning to DAC -> pa2v2 combination.

You might be right and i should have taken more time, the problem was that the owner didn't want to spent too much time on me, as i was only orientating to get headphones(as i can totally understand) 

I also bought the G cush with them, but i don't like how much "oomf" you're losing when you use those.

i think i'll have to return there to listen to the 325's again, and maybe get those to replace my RS-2's on the road.

Maybe it was just the change from koss portapros sound to the Grados' sound why it sounded "off" to me?


----------



## CH23

on a sort of related note: how can i "own" gear? 

You see on product pages "x people own it/xpeople had it/x people want it" and i canmt figure out how to do it, or the correct thread to ask this question. This is as appropiate as it gets probably


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





halimj7 said:


> I would like to stay within a $1000.


 
  RS1i unless you want to go vintage...


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





pallentx said:


> The other big differentiator with the 325 is the physical feel. They are heavier and have a nicer headband. The weight might bother some, but I think it gives them a more solid feeling of quality.


 
  The 325is also come with closer matched drivers and a much better cable than the SR60/80 not to mention the L Cush pads.


----------



## Moustache

nothing.


----------



## Halimj7

Quote:
Originally Posted by Halimj7 

I would like to stay within a $1000.
RS1i unless you want to go vintage...

Thanks!


----------



## catcherfly

I have owned a pair of SR225i for three years now and I keep going back to them. Recently I have been listening through the headphone jack of my receiver and the bass is much fuller and highs are tamed down - making me realize that with a warm headphone amp these will be keepers for sure. Check out the pictures of my mods. Next will be some detachable cables!


----------



## jimbob54

@catcherfly nice. Quick question, are the rod tips (black plastic tips at top of slider poles) easy to remove? Glued on or just twist off? Want to look into getting some utterly pointless but cool(?) alternate tips but don't want to break/ force anything and am prone to overdoing it! 

Thanks.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





jimbob54 said:


> @catcherfly nice. Quick question, are the rod tips (black plastic tips at top of slider poles) easy to remove? Glued on or just twist off? Want to look into getting some utterly pointless but cool(?) alternate tips but don't want to break/ force anything and am prone to overdoing it!
> 
> Thanks.


 
  That's debatable. I think they are heat shrunk on because when I remove I haven't found any glue residue. The tips are then loose when I put them back on the rods so I do use a small dab of any weak glue when I put them back on.
  Others say they found glue residue, but those might be glued when re assembling.
  You can try to just twist them off by hand. Otherwise just hold the rod blocks and pull on the rod so the rod blocks knock the tips off. Then look all over the floor for the rod tip that just flew off.
  These are simple custom heat shrunk tips on my re-cabled SR60:


----------



## catcherfly

Mine just pulled off.


----------



## streetdragon

I had ripped the top piece off by accident when i yanked the wire by accident when i fell down by accident. I suspect it's heat shrink too because it fits really snug.


----------



## jimbob54

@streetdragon accident prone ?


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





halimj7 said:


> I would like to stay within a $1000.


 
   
  The way i see it, the PS500 have more bass extension and a slightly rolled off treble, wich makes them very forgiving of poor recordings and ideal for prolonged listening sesions, while the RS1i have more treble extension, and i my opinion, they're  more comfortable due to the fact that they're so light.
   
  One thing that i didn't like about the PS500 is that due to their bass emphasis, women's voices tend to sound a bit chesty, and the one thing that i didn't like about the RS1i, is the lack of ''air'' around the signer and, or, the instruments, it's like they're are spot lights shining on each of them, instead of a general lighting that lights up the whole soundstage.
   
  And at $1000 they're is the GS1000, wich are the ones i'd probably chose, because i feel that they have a good part of the best that the PS500 and the RS1i have to offer. I know that the GS1000 are probably the ones that get the least love among the whole Grado line, and even though i don't think that they have as much bass extension as the PS500, or as much an intimate midrange as the RS1i, i feel that they have a wider, airier soundstage than both the PS500 and the RS1i, in the end, i think that they have much of the PS500 and RS1i strong points, without either's shortcomings.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





halimj7 said:


> Im am seriously considering a pair of Grados. This question is for anyone interested... *what pair of Grado headphones best captures the "Grado sound"*. For example, I have heard that the ps500 is a darker smoother response to the competition and is some what of a departure. What do you guys think? Look forward to your responses.


 
  From SR60i to RS1i, they all sound very similar if using the same pads (L-Cush pads). Only minor differences between each model. So, realistically, any of these headphones is going to capture the Grado sound.
   
  PS500 is the one exception (and the GS1000 / PS1000 if you count those). It's really the only one that deviates a fairly significant amount from the typical Grado sound.
   
  If you want the "best" version of the Grado sound, just pick up an RS1(i) and be done with it. If you just want an accurate taste of the Grado sound, pick up an SR60i with L-Cush pads and be done with it. Plus, if you go the latter route for $100, you can save $600 and try a few other headphones!


----------



## Halimj7

Thanks guys very helpful


----------



## jaycee1

The igrado's are going back. Just totally not worth it. 
   
  I'm getting sr60i's and burning them in for 70 hours. Crossing my fingers and hoping for the best. I really do hope the 60i's have a similar sound signature, as I thought the igrado's burned in very nicely. 
   
  Two criticisms: the sound stage was a bit narrow and I didn't find the igrado's to be particularly fast in transients. My koss headphones seemed a lot faster. If the 60i's are any better in either area, while retaining the warm and semi-sparkly nature of the igrado drivers, I'd be very pleased.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> From SR60i to RS1i, they all sound very similar if using the same pads (L-Cush pads). Only minor differences between each model. So, realistically, any of these headphones is going to capture the Grado sound.
> 
> PS500 is the one exception (and the GS1000 / PS1000 if you count those). It's really the only one that deviates a fairly significant amount from the typical Grado sound.
> 
> If you want the "best" version of the Grado sound, just pick up an RS1(i) and be done with it. If you just want an accurate taste of the Grado sound, pick up an SR60i with L-Cush pads and be done with it. Plus, if you go the latter route for $100, you can save $600 and try a few other headphones!


 
   
   
  Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> From SR60i to RS1i, they all sound very similar if using the same pads (L-Cush pads). Only minor differences between each model. So, realistically, any of these headphones is going to capture the Grado sound.
> 
> PS500 is the one exception (and the GS1000 / PS1000 if you count those). It's really the only one that deviates a fairly significant amount from the typical Grado sound.
> 
> If you want the "best" version of the Grado sound, just pick up an RS1(i) and be done with it. If you just want an accurate taste of the Grado sound, pick up an SR60i with L-Cush pads and be done with it. Plus, if you go the latter route for $100, you can save $600 and try a few other headphones!


 
   
  I second that, very well said.


----------



## HPiper

I was listening back and forth between my 125i's and 225i's and I hear a very large difference, granted the pads on the 125i are different from the 225i but still I am having a hard time seeing these as being very much alike. The mids are similar but the 225 bass is much better in every way and the highs are actually more strident on the 125i than the 225i, much more detail from top to bottom on the 225 as well. Considering the pretty small difference in price the 225 is, IMO, a much better value. Having said that maybe the pads are making a bigger difference than I would imagine pads would make. I am going to order some L-cush pads and I'll see how much they change the sound, especially on the 125i's.
   On a completely different topic, I just got my china special amp (my description). It is called a 'Little Bear' tube amp, supposedly class A and judging by the heat coming off of it I'd say that is a safe bet. Sounds really good on the 225i's right out of the box, very warm amp, really tames down the highs and warms up the bass considerably. Needs a lot more burn in but it sounds better than I expected it would, not as good as my HiFiMan EF2a but pretty darn close and actually better in some ways (bass).


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> On a completely different topic, I just got my china special amp (my description). It is called a 'Little Bear' tube amp, supposedly class A and judging by the heat coming off of it I'd say that is a safe bet. Sounds really good on the 225i's right out of the box, very warm amp, really tames down the highs and warms up the bass considerably. Needs a lot more burn in but it sounds better than I expected it would, not as good as my HiFiMan EF2a but pretty darn close and actually better in some ways (bass).


 
   i just had a bravo v2, it sounded great, but it developed an intermittent buzz, tried a tube swap, so i sent it back,
  now i have two 12au7 tubes and i'm looking again !
  but boy tubes do sound good with grados


----------



## Krutsch

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> If you want the "best" version of the Grado sound, just pick up an RS1(i) and be done with it. If you just want an accurate taste of the Grado sound, pick up an SR60i with L-Cush pads and be done with it. Plus, if you go the latter route for $100, you can save $600 and try a few other headphones!


 
   
  I will throw my $0.02 into the fray, as someone who auditioned a collection of Grado models before buying the RS2i.  You can do as Biscuitz recommends... or if you compromise just a little, you can save $200 and get the "next best" version of the Grado sound w/ the RS2i - really, for my money the difference was very minimal.
   
  Then, with that $200 in savings, invest in a Little Dot headphone amp.  I personally don't have one these, but a lot of folks on Head-fi rave about this amp when paired with Grado phones.
   
  Have fun, whatever you decide on.


----------



## Krutsch

Quote: 





got some bass said:


> The RS1i measured the best on Headroom, alot of bass ( for a open can) but maintaining the grado signature





> And i am sorry if this is getting annoying but I would really like to know if anyone has a SR60i they'd like to sell? Because i am really interested in hearing a Grado!


 
   
  Perfect.  It sounds like you already know what to buy.
   
  For the second question, Amazon has them in stock for $74.00 new.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





got some bass said:


> The RS1i measured the best on Headroom, alot of bass ( for a open can) but maintaining the grado signature
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Can you research Grado distributors in your area?  Where I live there are several. If you are open to spending up to a 225 or 325 or or even RS2, it might be worth your while. For me the RS1 for a first set of cans was just too much money as a first step. But I convinced myself that the 225i was a sweet spot. Now digging on my Asgard 2, I feel like I've got some very high quality sound. 
   
  Or, wait for a meet in your area?  I think it's really valuable to cross compare a 60, 80, 225 and 325 at that entry level. At least it was for me. Made me decide I was willing to throw down $200 for a serious (for me at least) first step.
   
  Good things come to those who wait-or at least put in some effort researching and listening. I would only trust the opinion of my very own ears. This is such a subjective meeting of art and science IMO.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





got some bass said:


> How do you open the cup without water?


 
  Definitely use a blow drier and a little bit of muscle, and they will come right off.


----------



## joseph69

Clean the inside of the cups and the outside of the driver housings of all the old glue (I use goo be gone), then use hot glue to put them back together. Heat them up with the drivers facing down (because heat rises) and keep heating around the whole ear cup/driver.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





got some bass said:


> Sounds risky... ahaha


 
  It' really not a big deal at all, just take your time and you will be fine.


----------



## joseph69

I'm not sure what you mean... other headphone brands?
  If so I don't know, I only use the Grado (L) cushions, I  don't have any issues with them at all.
  Otherwise all Grados will accept the S, L and G cushions, with maybe the exception of the iGrado, which I'm not familiar with.


----------



## streetdragon

Yeah he meant any non grado earpads (except the already well known sennheiser hd404 ones)
For that case i am not sure, since the earcups are bigger than most on ears but smaller than most overears.


----------



## gefski

For those who have been posting about amp shopping, there is an Antique Audio Labs MG-Head amp on Audiogon for $325 incl shipping. Pretty well regarded I believe. Neat feature is 2 jacks, one transformer coupled and one OTL, lots of versatility for different impedance cans. I'm tempted, but am happy with my Valhalla. It's in Headphones/amplifiers.


----------



## jaycee1

Simple question: 60's or 80's?


----------



## jaywillin

jaycee1 said:


> Simple question: 60's or 80's?



another option, about the same price, and almost as good as the 225 to me , alessandro ms1


----------



## jaycee1

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> another option, about the same price, and almost as good as the 225 to me , *alessandro ms1*


 
  Where can I buy them?


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





jaycee1 said:


> Where can I buy them?


 
   
  From their website - http://www.alessandro-products.com/main.php?p=headphones
   
  And good call jaywillin - the MS1i is where I started.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





brooko said:


> From their website - http://www.alessandro-products.com/main.php?p=headphones
> 
> And good call jaywillin - the MS1i is where I started.


 

 now i love my sr225i, but really, if i had to pick just one, between the two, right now, i'd go with the ms1, the 225 is so revealing to me, if the music you listen to is less than "ideal" sometimes the the 225 can be a little fatiguing , where the ms1 is more forgiving of lesser sources
  they are so close in sound, i keep flirting with the idea of selling one to try something else, but then the two work so well for me together
  that it makes it hard !!


----------



## jaycee1

I'll probably get the 60's or 80's since I have a $55 credit on amazon. 
   
  From the few reviews I've read the alessandro's are supposedly more neutral?


----------



## Brooko

Nice thing about the MS1i is that it's a really cheap way to get into modding.  I started with mine stock, then played around with damping, different pads, and even different cups (including wood and aluminium).  Once I found what I really liked - and got some experience with soldering etc - I then 'attacked' a pair of 325i - and ended up with what I have now .....
   
  325i  drivers - 2 holes
Manta headband
  Cabillas full woody
  Bowls
  Home made Mogami miniquad cable
   
  And IMO they really sound spectacular (comfortable and light too)


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





jaycee1 said:


> I'll probably get the 60's or 80's since I have a $55 credit on amazon.
> 
> From the few reviews I've read the alessandro's are supposedly more neutral?


 
   
  Better mid-range, and not quite as much high-end IMO.  I still prefer them to both the SR60i and SR80i


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





jaycee1 said:


> Simple question: 60's or 80's?


 
  Looking at quality and good price point, I'd go for the 80's. They are both cheap and close in price. Grado puts quality at a lower price point relative to other HP manufacturers. You would have to arguably spend more elsewhere for comparable quality.
   
   I would say for a small increase in money, you get a clear uptick in quality. Plus the 80's are consistently rated as a best buy for the money across a variety of Grado distributors, audio stores and HP blogs and websites.
   
  It can be overwhealming at first. This is not an advertisement ( I own the 225i), but I ordered mine from a website called "Good Cans". They make a pretty compelling case for the 80 and  list the 80's as their top seller. It's the can they most commonly recommend to first time buyers.  In fact, I spent a lot of time on their website reading about the various Grado models and found the information quite helpful, so I gave them my business. You might enjoy reading the articles on their website as I did: http://www.goodcans.com/
   
  That's my take.....


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





streetdragon said:


> Yeah he meant any non grado earpads (except the already well known sennheiser hd404 ones)
> For that case i am not sure, since the earcups are bigger than most on ears but smaller than most overears.


 
  There are also people selling non-grado (fake) versions of the Grado pads on eBay.
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Replacement-Ear-Pads-for-GRADO-SR60-SR80-SR125-SR225-SR325-SR325i-Headphones-/350756181362?pt=US_Replacement_Parts_Tools&hash=item51aab29572
   
  NOT RECOMMENDED!


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





jaycee1 said:


> I'll probably get the 60's or 80's since I have a $55 credit on amazon.
> 
> From the few reviews I've read the alessandro's are supposedly more neutral?


 
   
  i like to use the description, the grado sound more "silver" the alessandro "gold"
  both precious metals, as to which is better, is just a matter of taste, i like them both
  but for different reasons.
  or like wine, red or white ?? well, it depends doesn't it ? most of the time anyway ! lol
  if i were starting over, and having read, and listened to all the advice given,
  and i had just a 100 to spend and wanted try a grado, to see what all the fuss is
  about, i'd probably start with the 80, and i haven't heard it, just going by inference, and
  some hindsight
   
  i've heard the 60, the 225 and the ms1 , i WANT to hear them all !! lol


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> now i love my sr225i, but really, if i had to pick just one, between the two, right now, i'd go with the ms1, the 225 is so revealing to me, if the music you listen to is less than "ideal" sometimes the the 225 can be a little fatiguing , where the ms1 is more forgiving of lesser sources
> they are so close in sound, i keep flirting with the idea of selling one to try something else, but then the two work so well for me together
> that it makes it hard !!


 
  Are you using the same pads when you compare? The S Cush that come with the MS1 veil the sound and can make the cans more "forgiving".
  When I switched to L Cush bowls the sound became more detailed and revealing.


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Are you using the same pads when you compare? The S Cush that come with the MS1 veil the sound and can make the cans more "forgiving".
> When I switched to G Cush bowls the sound became more detailed and revealing.


 
  I suggest you try the L-cush too. It gives quite a surround sound like the G cush but still keeps its intimate sound of the S cush.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





streetdragon said:


> I suggest you try the L-cush too. It gives quite a surround sound like the G cush but still keeps its intimate sound of the S cush.


 

 yes, L-cushes on both, i don't mean mean to imply the ms1's aren't revealing, they are, i just know with lesser source material, i can more easily enjoy the sound, whereas with the 225, its harder to enjoy, kinda hard to put into words
   
  and i've wondered how a G-cush might sound on both of my headphones, might just spring for some


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> yes, L-cushes on both, i don't mean mean to imply the ms1's aren't revealing, they are, i just know with lesser source material, i can more easily enjoy the sound, whereas with the 225, its harder to enjoy, kinda hard to put into words
> 
> and i've wondered how a G-cush might sound on both of my headphones, might just spring for some


 
  oh wait i forgot that the L-cush comes stock with the 225 and you got an extra set of them too. Sorry bout' that haha *facepalm*

 Well i suppose it's worth a try for the G-cush, it is a lot more comfortable afterall.


----------



## jaywillin

yes, i got another set of L-cushes, i got tired of swapping, i quater modded the flat pads, better, but the L-cushes are the way to go,
  i'm listening to miles davis  "bitch's brew" with the ms1, L-cushes now, great !


----------



## streetdragon

Instead of quater modding my comfies, i used a used tape roll to cut out the circle. it's about 1.5 inches across (almost as big of a hole as the L-cush) and i think while still retaining most of its comfort sounds quite close to the L-cush.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





streetdragon said:


> I suggest you try the L-cush too. It gives quite a surround sound like the G cush but still keeps its intimate sound of the S cush.


 
  I meant L-Cush, not G-Cush. I never tried the G-Cush.
  I edited my post.


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> I meant L-Cush, not G-Cush. I never tried the G-Cush.
> I edited my post.


 
  Oh wait i was quoting/replying to the wrong person earlier. No wonder i made the wrong statement. Darn sleepyhead.


----------



## jaywillin

i was thinking something was amiss !! lol


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> yes, L-cushes on both, i don't mean mean to imply the ms1's aren't revealing, they are, i just know with lesser source material, i can more easily enjoy the sound, whereas with the 225, its harder to enjoy, kinda hard to put into words
> 
> and i've wondered how a G-cush might sound on both of my headphones, might just spring for some


 
  When I had the SR225i, it magnified sibilance in recordings. When I tried the MS1i (w/ L-Cush), it was more forgiving of sibilant recordings.
   
  In fact, it's one reason I'm rather fond of the SR60i w/ L-Cush pads. It gives you that Grado sound, but it's one of the more forgiving Grado models.


----------



## pallentx

Has anyone analyzed what Alessandro does to the Grados to get their different sound?


----------



## jaywillin

i believe they use a different driver, i'm sure someone here knows for sure,
  time to put the internet to work !!
  
  well, checked the website _I'M NOT THAT TECHNICALLY INCLINED ! to know exactly how it translates_


----------



## Moustache

From what I found, one of the modifications could be the coating of the driver membrane : http://www.head-fi.org/t/95754/alessandro-vs-grado#post_1115366


----------



## BillBenedict

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> Hey Bill. You recently picked up the SR60i, right? I _highly_ recommend trying the L-Cush pads on your SR60i. It's a simple pad swap, and for $20 I think it substantially improves the sound of the lower model Grados. Things to expect:_ __slightly_ brighter tonality, better defined vocals, greater imaging, greater separation, greater "air", greater bass definition. It's an investment that I personally consider mandatory for the SR60i.
> 
> I've always been a strong advocate for the SR60i w/ L-Cush pads, and I'm reaffirming my advocacy today! I've missed my SR60i, so today I picked up a new pair from the local Grado retailer  I listened for a while with the stock pads, and then switched to L-Cush and immediately re-experienced _why_ I advocate for the L-Cush pads so strongly. I still maintain SR60i w/ L-Cush pads is the best _value_ I have yet found in the headphone world.
> 
> If the $20 isn't a problem, try it out! Report back with your findings!


 

 Hey man...I finally grabbed a pair of the L-Cush pads and they do truly make a heckuva improvement in overall presentation.  Thanks!


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





billbenedict said:


> Hey man...I finally grabbed a pair of the L-Cush pads and they do truly make a heckuva improvement in overall presentation.  Thanks!


 
  That's great! Glad to hear!


----------



## TwoTrack

I feel like my PS500s are nicely broken in now.  They sound amazing and I think quite honestly this is one of the very best audio purchases I have made over the past three decades.  I'm hearing so much more detail and smoothness than I have outside of say a Stax headphone but these have better bass.
   
  Highest recommendation if you can afford them or get a deal or trade up to them.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





pallentx said:


> Has anyone analyzed what Alessandro does to the Grados to get their different sound?


 
  1. Alessandro doesn't do anything. Grado makes the headphones, with whatever Alessandro's modifications, for Alessandro.
  2. According to John Grado, the differences are a "trade secret" and ASAIK no one outside of Grado/Alessandro knows for sure.


----------



## Moustache

Quote: 





twotrack said:


> I feel like my PS500s are nicely broken in now.  They sound amazing and I think quite honestly this is one of the very best audio purchases I have made over the past three decades.  I'm hearing so much more detail and smoothness than I have outside of say a Stax headphone but these have better bass.
> 
> Highest recommendation if you can afford them or get a deal or trade up to them.


 
   
 You like the PS500 more than your RS1?


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> That's great! Glad to hear!


 
  I heard a rumor that Grado is going to rename the L-Cush the "Biscuitz Pad" in appreciation for all the upgrades by S-Cush owners!


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> 1. Alessandro doesn't do anything. Grado makes the headphones, with whatever Alessandro's modifications, for Alessandro.
> 2. According to John Grado, the differences are a "trade secret" and ASAIK no one outside of Grado/Alessandro knows for sure.


 

 if you look at the "alessandro" website(a pro audio comapany), it seems these are geared, marketed towards musicians, rather than home audio, hi-fi listening, (just assuming here)i bought my ms1 from a pro audio company in cali
  i don't recall seeing alessandro seeing alessandro's in the normal places you see other grado's


----------



## Biscuitz

Ha! How appropriate it is that this is MalVeauX May, since he's the one who suggested I just go with the SR60i w/ L-Cush pads long ago when I asked for advice on what Grado to initially buy after hearing the SR80i.
   
  I didn't listen to his advice at the time, but I instead continued my journey upwards in the Grado lineup, from SR225i, to SR325is, and then ultimately back down to the SR60i w/ L-Cush once I heard it for the first time. I wish I had taken MalVeauX's advice from the get-go, so this is why I try so strongly to advocate for the SR60i w/ L-Cush. _Then_ if people feel they need more than this, they can try going up in the lineup.
   
  I should add - when I suggest the SR60i w/ L-Cush pads, let it be implied that the SR80i w/ L-Cush pads is a great value too. It just has a touch more bass and more forward highs, making it a more dynamic sounding headphone for $20 more. But at the same time, it's a bit more fatiguing. I liked the more forgiving SR60i better, but they are very very similar, and I wouldn't be surprised if most people preferred the SR80i w/ L-Cush more. Probably worth the $20 difference for most people.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





jaycee1 said:


> Simple question: 60's or 80's?


 
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
  Buy the SR80i's and the (L) cushions. I own the 325is's, and used to own the 80i's, and just purchased another pair of 80i's, and I'm crazy for them!!! I'm so crazy for their sound signature that I also purchased Vibrolabs (classic) wooden cups for them.


----------



## Halimj7

Are the G cushions compatible with the 325is?
And how do they affect the sound? Thanks.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





halimj7 said:


> Are the G cushions compatible with the 325is?
> And how do they affect the sound? Thanks.


 
   
  Yes - the G-cush will fit any Grado.
   
  Some like the change, some don't.  From my trials, the first thing you'll notice is decreased bass impact and change in the highs.  Easiest explanation is that they become hotter - "tizzy" is the best description I can give.  Soundstage increases quite dramatically.  To me the mid-range is definitely more distant / set-back from the standard L-cush.  Comfort increases (as they become circumaural).
   
  You can get used to the change - but what I have personally found is that even after getting used to the new sound (with the G-cush), switching to L-cush again immediately gives a more organic, more exciting, and more energetic sound (ie the way it was meant to be).
   
  As always YMMV.


----------



## jaywillin

"I didn't listen to his advice at the time, but I instead continued my journey upwards in the Grado lineup, from SR225i, to SR325is, and then ultimately back down to the SR60i w/ L-Cush once I heard it for the first time. I wish I had taken MalVeauX's advice from the get-go, so this is why I try so strongly to advocate for the SR60i w/ L-Cush. _Then_ if people feel they need more than this, they can try going up in the lineup."
   
  hmmmmmm, so do i sell my 225 now, or later lol !!!!
  seriously, i did try the 60i(with flats), liked it so much i returned them and i moved right to the 225i, then ms1


----------



## HPiper

Could someone explain what the various 'cush's are. For example the difference between G, L and whatever other kind of cushes there are?


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





halimj7 said:


> Are the G cushions compatible with the 325is?
> And how do they affect the sound? Thanks.


 
  I purchased  the (G) cushions for my 325's and traded them for a 15' Grado extension 6 hours later, but thats just my opinion. I described my thoughts the best I could on the-Grado 325+G  cushion thread if you are interested in my thoughts.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Could someone explain what the various 'cush's are. For example the difference between G, L and whatever other kind of cushes there are?


 
   
  Here's a good place to start - http://www.head-fi.org/a/grado-pad-choices-and-mods


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Could someone explain what the various 'cush's are. For example the difference between G, L and whatever other kind of cushes there are?


 

 i've only got experience with two, the flat pads(s-cushion)  they are on the 60, 80, 125i's  the cushions completely cover the drivers, i find the comfortable, but add some haze to the highs
  the bowls (L-cushions) 125, 225, 325  nothing covering the driver except the dust fabric protecting the driver, better sound stage, clarity
  others can add much more i'm sure, especially going further up the line and  the g-cush(large bowls)
   
  edit !!  forgot flats aren't s-cushions, spoke too soon !! lol


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Could someone explain what the various 'cush's are. For example the difference between G, L and whatever other kind of cushes there are?


 
  The SR60i through to the125i, come with (S) cushions, which cover the whole driver, and are on ear design.
  The SR225i through to the PS500, come with the (L) cushions, which have a hole in the middle with a slight bevel shape exposing the driver, and are also on ear design.
   The GS/PS1000 come with the (G) cushion, which also exposes the driver and have a very deep bevel shape, but are around the ear design.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  No, they don't.  The G cushions are on the GS/PS series only.


----------



## joseph69

My mistake...was thinking ahead of myself, sorry to misinform the head-fief who asked the question. Thanks for the correction.
  I will edit my post, thanks again.


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





brooko said:


> Here's a good place to start - http://www.head-fi.org/a/grado-pad-choices-and-mods


 
  Thank you, that was a very good artical..Now I understand what I have.


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





brooko said:


> Here's a good place to start - http://www.head-fi.org/a/grado-pad-choices-and-mods


 
  Thank you, that was a very good artical..Now I understand what I have. I have S on the 125i and L on the 225i, only ones I don't have are the flats (which I don't think I would like) and the L. Might have to get some L pads then, I can swap em around and see what sounds best on which phone.
    I kind of spoke too soon on my 125i, they must not have been burned in all the way, they are sounding a lot better the more I listen to em. Gonna give em a bit more time.


----------



## Orakurumi

G cush fan ^^


----------



## jaycee1

I'm ordering the 60i's. The igrado's have the same driver and I really enjoyed the warm, and slightly bright sound.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> The way i see it, the PS500 have more bass extension and a slightly rolled off treble, wich makes them very forgiving of poor recordings and ideal for prolonged listening sesions, while the RS1i have more treble extension, and i my opinion, they're  more comfortable due to the fact that they're so light.
> 
> One thing that i didn't like about the PS500 is that due to their bass emphasis, women's voices tend to sound a bit chesty, and the one thing that i didn't like about the RS1i, is the lack of ''air'' around the signer and, or, the instruments, it's like they're are spot lights shining on each of them, instead of a general lighting that lights up the whole soundstage.
> 
> And at $1000 they're is the GS1000, wich are the ones i'd probably chose, because i feel that they have a good part of the best that the PS500 and the RS1i have to offer. I know that the GS1000 are probably the ones that get the least love among the whole Grado line, and even though i don't think that they have as much bass extension as the PS500, or as much an intimate midrange as the RS1i, i feel that they have a wider, airier soundstage than both the PS500 and the RS1i, in the end, i think that they have much of the PS500 and RS1i strong points, without either's shortcomings.


 
   
   
  And how does the PS1000 compare to the above?


----------



## KimChee

Well..after not having a Grado for a long time, I've finally picked up a Magnum v5 build with Vibro classic cups..gonna do a recable, I have a ton of extra wire laying around.  I hope I'm not disappointed..this is the only major can I haven't tried yet..if I don't like this I'm going straight to the D7000


----------



## LazBro123

In need for a pair of Grado SR60!!!
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/664142/wtb-grado-sr60i-or-trade-with-fostex-th7bb


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





preproman said:


> And how does the PS1000 compare to the above?


 
   
  As much as i liked my PS500, wich i had ended up keeping after a comparison with the RS1i, i have never missed either of them after getting the PS1000, and as i have said before, aside from their weight, they're is nothing i don't like about the PS1000, i feel that they have good bass extension, the mids are very accurate and rich, they have an extended airy treble, and the soundstage is wide and deep.
   
  That being said, i still think that the PS500 and the RS1i are not only very good sounding headphones, but they have a much better price, performance ratio than the PS1000.


----------



## jaycee1

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> As much as i liked my *PS500*, wich i had ended up keeping after a comparison with the* RS1i*, i have never missed either of them after getting the PS1000, and as i have said before, aside from their weight, they're is nothing i don't like about the *PS1000*, i feel that they have good bass extension, the mids are very accurate and rich, they have an extended airy treble, and the soundstage is wide and deep.
> 
> That being said, i still think that the PS500 and the RS1i are not only very good sounding headphones, but they have a much better price, performance ratio than the PS1000.


 
  If you have ever owned or demo'ed a pair of sr60i's, how closely do they approximate the sound quality of their high end brethren? If you could a % figure, what would it be?
   
  This is an open question for anyone who has owned the sr60i's along with the high end models mentioned above.


----------



## Halimj7

Guys are the 325is great for low level listening? 

If not what does? I want a headphone that is great for low level listening, not just good. In other words they sound almost as good at low levels than they do at high ear damaging levels. Thanks.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





halimj7 said:


> Guys are the 325is great for low level listening?
> 
> If not what does? I want a headphone that is great for low level listening, not just good. In other words they sound almost as good at low levels than they do at high ear damaging levels. Thanks.


 
  Yes, 325's are good for low volume listening levels. Also the 80i's are good for low listening volume too. The word great depends (what is great to you!), both of these headphones IMO are excellent, and the 80i's with (L) cushions  maybe even more so because of their less overall bass presence and their price/performance ratio.


----------



## Halimj7

Is there a better grado can for low level listening. In other words at low levels it sounds just as good to you as it does at high levels. I have heard the GS1001i and PS1000 are the best at low levels can you comment on this opinion?


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





halimj7 said:


> Is there a better grado can for low level listening. In other words at low levels it sounds just as good to you as it does at high levels. I have heard the GS1001i and PS1000 are the best at low levels can you comment on this opinion?


 
  Iv'e never heard the GS/PS1000, nor would I ever spend that much money on headphones. I own 325is's and they are all of that, and everything Iv'e ever said about them. I recently purchased another pair of 80i's, (because I used to own 80i's but destroyed them by accident, and went straight to the Alessandro MS2i, but they weren't for me, and traded a friend for the 325is. I put some Vibro labs (classic) cups on the 80i's and (L) cushions, and I must say I am enjoying them very, very much, so much I havn't listened to my 325is's in about 2 weeks. So from my experience with the Grados I have owned or listened too, if I had to do it all over again I would have stayed with the 80i's with (L) cushions and would'nt have went up in price, because I'm very satisfied with the sound of the 80i's, but like everyone that is into this hobby, it leaves you wondering...the more I spend the better? This is not the case in my experience, but different price ranges bring you different sounds, and like I said, I like the 80i especially the price/performance, but it is all a great learning experience and part of the hobby, so of course I have no regrets on taking the 300$ plunge for the 325is, but I'm glad I didn't go any higher. And by all means I'm not saying the 80's are better than the 325's, they all have their own different sound and we all have our personnel sound preferences, and I found mine with the 80i's. So there may be a better Grado out there for you, but you should really find out for yourself.  
  Also I find the 80i very clear at lower listening levels, and enjoy them just as much at either level.


----------



## Halimj7

Great info to share! Thanks. Its comforting to consider the notion that you dont have to spend a fortune to find the "right" headphone.


----------



## Halimj7

Do you use any amps and what sound source do you use?


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





halimj7 said:


> Do you use any amps and what sound source do you use?


 
  Yes, I use either my Sony CDP-C 6, 7, or 801ES Cd player, or a MBP laptop as my music source, and an Adcom GFP-710 pre- amp with a Meridian 203 dac.
  BTW I run the MBP through the same set up (I don't run right out of the MBP).


----------



## cel4145

halimj7 said:


> Great info to share! Thanks. Its comforting to consider the notion that you dont have to spend a fortune to find the "right" headphone.




You can get the SR80i and then change out to the L-Cush pads and get 80 to 90% of the way to the SR225i sound. That could be a good way to get your feet wet in Grados


----------



## CH23

joseph69 said:


> […]I recently purchased another pair of 80i's, (because I used to own 80i's but destroyed them by accident, and went straight to the Alessandro MS2i, but they weren't for me, and traded a friend for the 325is. I put some Vibro labs (classic) cups on the 80i's and (L) cushions, and I must say I am enjoying them very, very much, so much I havn't listened to my 325is's in about 2 weeks.[…]




what i'd really like to know is, how waterproof are the Vibro cups? Do i have to put them away instantly during rain, or can i still bike home from the train station(± 10 minutes)?

I'm thinking of getting myself a pair of 80's to replace my RS2's, as those shouldn't really be used as portables.


----------



## liquidzoo

Has anyone vented the drivers on the SR225is and then put on the G-Cush pads?
   
  I know from reading that the G-Cush pads reduce the bass, but venting (even partially, I'm thinking no more than 2 holes) increases it...would it cancel out the reduction effect?
   
  My L pads are getting more comfortable (partially thanks to the new headband, I believe), but circumaural is more comfortable (to me, at least) than supra-aural.


----------



## kvtaco17

Yes I have! and I love it... pop a couple to start and then live with them for a few days... evaluate, and pop more if needed...


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> Yes I have! and I love it... pop a couple to start and then live with them for a few days... evaluate, and pop more if needed...


 

 i may have to try that !


----------



## jaywillin

well, i'm always moving to the next shiny thing, or in the case
  headphone, in wanting to try something newer
  just put my ms1's with l-cushs on the for sale forum,
  if anyone's interested


----------



## CH23

kvtaco17 said:


> Yes I have! and I love it... pop a couple to start and then live with them for a few days... evaluate, and pop more if needed...




Is this the black stuff right on the back of the drivers you're talking about?

Would a combo of popping those + G-cush on the RS2(not RS2i) get me about the same level of bass as non modded with L-cush?

What will it do to my clarity?


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





ch23 said:


> what i'd really like to know is, how waterproof are the Vibro cups? Do i have to put them away instantly during rain, or can i still bike home from the train station(± 10 minutes)?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting myself a pair of 80's to replace my RS2's, as those shouldn't really be used as portables.


 
  They're waterproof down to 300'. *Just kidding*, they are coated with polyurethane, but I wouldn't recommend using them in the rain, plus the drivers would get wet. Other than that they are beautiful.


----------



## kvtaco17

Quote: 





ch23 said:


> Is this the black stuff right on the back of the drivers you're talking about?
> 
> Would a combo of popping those + G-cush on the RS2(not RS2i) get me about the same level of bass as non modded with L-cush?
> 
> What will it do to my clarity?


 
   

 Si the black fabric behind the driver, use a ball point pen so you don't damage the driver... on my 225i it did not affect the clarity, just added some bottom end. as far as the rs2 goes I don't know, however you can then use a spent dryer sheet to undo the mod... although it is kinda difficult... so go slowly and live with the changes for awhile before going further...
   
  the whole point of venting plus g-cush is so gain comfort and sound stage, while retaining bass... you will have to find the sweet spot, but yes you can end up with the same about of bass as your non modded l-cush setup.


----------



## CH23

joseph69 said:


> They're waterproof down to 300'. *Just kidding*, they are coated with polyurethane, but I wouldn't recommend using them in the rain, plus the drivers would get wet. Other than that they are beautiful.




Haha, thanks for the info! 

my previous headphones were Koss Portapro, you could practically shower with those on...

-CH23



kvtaco17 said:


> Si the black fabric behind the driver, use a ball point pen so you don't damage the driver... on my 225i it did not affect the clarity, just added some bottom end. as far as the rs2 goes I don't know, however you can then use a spent dryer sheet to undo the mod... although it is kinda difficult... so go slowly and live with the changes for awhile before going further...
> 
> the whole point of venting plus g-cush is so gain comfort and sound stage, while retaining bass... you will have to find the sweet spot, but yes you can end up with the same about of bass as your non modded l-cush setup.




Oh i am definitely going to try this. The L-cush hurt my ears, and increased soundstage is great.
Thanks 

-CH23


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





halimj7 said:


> Guys are the 325is great for low level listening?
> 
> If not what does? I want a headphone that is great for low level listening, not just good. In other words they sound almost as good at low levels than they do at high ear damaging levels. Thanks.


 
   
  It's pretty rare that Tyll says anything positive about the Grados, but he did mention that he loves the GS-1000s for low level listening. That was part of the motivation for why I bought a pair, and I've found his statement to be very accurate. That being said, I think the SR80s and 500s are great at low levels, too, it's just that the GS1ks take it to another level. I love all my Grados, but the 500s are still my favorite, slightly nudging out the GS1ks. I used to have the 325s, as well...they just ended up being the odd man out when I got the 500s. The 80s are the headphone that convinced me that I could enjoy this side of the audio hobby as much as I do my speaker rig. I was pretty captivated with the Grado sound from the first minute I put the 80s on my head. I still use them all the time, mainly when Im online surfing around. I really enjoy my Beyerdynamic phones, too, but the Grados just have a more special place in my audio heart


----------



## Halimj7

Focker said: 

It's pretty rare that Tyll says anything positive about the Grados, but he did mention that he loves the GS-1000s for low level listening. That was part of the motivation for why I bought a pair, and I've found his statement to be very accurate. That being said, I think the SR80s and 500s are great at low levels, too, it's just that the GS1ks take it to another level. I love all my Grados, but the 500s are still my favorite, slightly nudging out the GS1ks. I used to have the 325s, as well...they just ended up being the odd man out when I got the 500s. The 80s are the headphone that convinced me that I could enjoy this side of the audio hobby as much as I do my speaker rig. I was pretty captivated with the Grado sound from the first minute I put the 80s on my head. I still use them all the time, mainly when Im online surfing around. I really enjoy my Beyerdynamic phones, too, but the Grados just have a more special place in my audio heart 

Yeah Tyll seems to be against any can that has other than a warm/treble polite signature. At least he's consistant . 

Yes I heard the same thing regarding the GS1000i's and PS1000's. Actually either one of those, especially the later, is my dream headphone right now. 1600 dollars though is hard to swallow. What do you like about the PS500? Does it still, in your opinion, carry the Grado sound signature? Thanks.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





halimj7 said:


> Yeah Tyll seems to be against any can that has other than a warm/treble polite signature. At least he's consistant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  The 500s have the Grado signature in terms of what I like best about it, and that's the timbre and realism. Instruments and vocals just sound more natural to me on Grados than any other headphone. The 500s are a bit less bright than many of the other phones in the lineup, and they have a fuller low end, mostly in the mid-bass. Some even consider them bass-heavy, but to my ears it's just more of a fullness to that end of the spectrum. None of the Grados have much sub-bass, so it's just kind of nice to have a little more fullness. The Grado bass is something I've always found addicting, cause it's clean and crisp. I can't stand an overemphasized, bloated, boomy type of low end. It does nothing for me at all. I'll fully say up front, though, that I'm very biased toward Grados. They just do it for me, and I have yet to hear a pair that I didn't love. We all have a particular sound signature that appeals to us most, and John Grado's means of tuning by ear just does it for me


----------



## CH23

Just finished the mod, they don't sound different, so the mission succeeded 


Time for bed now, good day/night!

-CH23

EDIT: the soundstage improved, bass is a bit more all around, mids and highs all sound how i like them, peaking but proportional towards eachother (i had my audio still in mono. Lol human error)


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





jaycee1 said:


> If you have ever owned or demo'ed a pair of sr60i's, how closely do they approximate the sound quality of their high end brethren? If you could a % figure, what would it be?
> 
> This is an open question for anyone who has owned the sr60i's along with the high end models mentioned above.


 
   
  I have never owned the SR60i, i have heard them at the audio store when i bought my SR80i, and although i i don't like putting actual percentage numbers, especially in the case of the PS500, GS/PS1000 wich depart quite a bit from the ''Grado sound''. I won't comment on the sound signature of each one, since i have commented many times on these higher end Grado models, but if you want me to clarify something, just ask, and i will. keep in mind that these are just crude % numbers, and if some of you don't agree, with me, that's fine, i don't intend to get into an argument, especially in the Grado fan club thread, over such a trivial question, (no offence jaycee1).
   
  SR60i=70%--PS500
  SR60i=80%--RS1i (similar sound signature)
  SR60i=65%--GS1000
  SR60i=60%--PS1000


----------



## jaycee1

Thank you for your reply. What do the higher end models offer that the 60/80i don't?
   
  Is it soundstage, instrument separation, a greater sense of realism, faster transients? The only significant criticisms I have of the 60i drivers is that the soundstage is a bit narrow; that, and they don't seem to be especially fast for an open back design.
   
  My koss headphones seem to be a lot faster in transients.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





jaycee1 said:


> Thank you for your reply. What do the higher end models offer that the 60/80i don't?
> 
> Is it soundstage, instrument separation, a greater sense of realism, faster transients? The only significant criticisms I have of the 60i drivers is that the soundstage is a bit narrow; that, and they don't seem to be especially fast for an open back design.
> 
> My koss headphones seem to be a lot faster in transients.


 
   
  They do offer a wider, deeper soundstage, especially the GS and the PS1000. The PS500, GS/PS1000 will also offer a deeper more well defined bass, especially when properly amped. i find that amping makes a bigger difference on the higher end models. As far as the mids go, i give the nod to the RS1i wich is very intimate, and also the PS1000, wich is as accurate and rich sounding as the RS1i's, but just a few rows back,but like John Grado once said, you can't have a huge soundstage and an intimate midrange. When it comes to treble, my 47 years old hears prefer the PS1000's extended, detailed, airy treble, followed by the GS1000 and RS1i, the PS500's highs are a bit too rolled off for my taste, but they are much more forgiving of harsh recordings. Finally you asked about transient, and this is where i think that the difference between all Grados is the least significant, but if i had to chose some favorites, i'd say that Grado is on to something in using a combination of wood and metal in the manufacturing of the PS500's and PS1000's earcups.
   
  Don't forget, this is just one man's opinion.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> . i find that amping makes a bigger difference on the higher end models.


 
   
  That's definitely true for the GS1k...I was really surprised how much improved it was out of my Corda Jazz, whereas my other Grados all sound great even out of my Kindle Fire. That's one of the nice things about the 500s is that they sound great to me out of just about anything. The Kindle with the 500s is one hell of a great experience even with MP3 quality music. The GS1ks really NEED a good amp, though, and Im sure the same is true of the PS1ks.


----------



## kvtaco17

ch23 said:


> Just finished the mod, they don't sound different, so the mission succeeded
> 
> 
> Time for bed now, good day/night!
> ...




good to hear!


----------



## Endcode

Turtle beach x-12 pads slip straight onto the comfies, makes my sr125i seem slightly warmer. (quarter modded underneath the new pads)


----------



## wes008

Alright Grado fans, I've been rocking the SR-60is for a long time and I love them. I'm ready for a new pair, and I'm stuck between the SR-225i and the RS-2i. I know, the RS-2i is, of course, the better pair of cans, but I'd have to wait a while longer and save some more money to get those. I'm cool with waiting, but those are $500, while the SR-225i is only $200. So I'm wondering, are the RS-2is worth the wait, or should I just go with the SR-225is as an incremental step?


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





wes008 said:


> Alright Grado fans, I've been rocking the SR-60is for a long time and I love them. I'm ready for a new pair, and I'm stuck between the SR-225i and the RS-2i. I know, the RS-2i is, of course, the better pair of cans, but I'd have to wait a while longer and save some more money to get those. I'm cool with waiting, but those are $500, while the SR-225i is only $200. So I'm wondering, are the RS-2is worth the wait, or should I just go with the SR-225is as an incremental step?


 
  Keep an eye out here at the forums buy/sell/trade and maybe pick up a used pair of RS2 for about $400.....if you are thinking you would rather have those.....both are fantastic phones and I think you would be happy with either .


----------



## CH23

wes008 said:


> Alright Grado fans, I've been rocking the SR-60is for a long time and I love them. I'm ready for a new pair, and I'm stuck between the SR-225i and the RS-2i. I know, the RS-2i is, of course, the better pair of cans, but I'd have to wait a while longer and save some more money to get those. I'm cool with waiting, but those are $500, while the SR-225i is only $200. So I'm wondering, are the RS-2is worth the wait, or should I just go with the SR-225is as an incremental step?




If i were you, i would really go to someplace where you can hear them, before deciding.

Maybe you're more happy with the 225i than the Rs2i. 

That the RS2i's are "better" is very objective, while your hearing and what you like isn't.

-CH23


----------



## Krutsch

Quote: 





ch23 said:


> If i were you, i would really go to someplace where you can hear them, before deciding.


 
   
  +1 ... do that, but be aware that you need to give yourself some time w/ these phones listening to music you know well.  If the retailer will let you bring in a laptop/iPod/phone with your own music and leave you alone to listen for a while (at least 1/2 hour), then this is the way to go.  I did this with a local retailer and walked out the RS2i, doing the same comparison you are looking at, but also included the RS1i.
   
  If you can't do that, my advice is to start with 225i - they sound pretty great, will save you some money, and as your tastes change/grow, you can always sell them and move on.  Just my $0.02...


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> Si the black fabric behind the driver, use a ball point pen so you don't damage the driver... on my 225i it did not affect the clarity, just added some bottom end. as far as the rs2 goes I don't know, however you can then use a spent dryer sheet to undo the mod... although it is kinda difficult... so go slowly and live with the changes for awhile before going further...
> 
> the whole point of venting plus g-cush is so gain comfort and sound stage, while retaining bass... you will have to find the sweet spot, but yes you can end up with the same about of bass as your non modded l-cush setup.


 

 now this sounds like it might be a very good thing


----------



## CH23

jaywillin said:


> now this sounds like it might be a very good thing




It was. I've had my RS-2+G-pads on for about 10 hours now, still comfortable, and not lacking bass.


----------



## kvtaco17

ch23 said:


> It was. I've had my RS-2+G-pads on for about 10 hours now, still comfortable, and not lacking bass.







jaywillin said:


> now this sounds like it might be a very good thing




glad you like it!

I've done this mod with mu sr225i and my sr80... My magnum v5 build remains untouched because its such a different driver on it own. You should also dampen the back of the driver with blue tack or felt (do not cover the holes) it helps reduce odd vibrations and sound reflection inside the cup (the effect is minimal, but if you notice any echoing this will help mitigate it)


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> glad you like it!
> 
> I've done this mod with mu sr225i and my sr80... My magnum v5 build remains untouched because its such a different driver on it own. You should also dampen the back of the driver with blue tack or felt (do not cover the holes) it helps reduce odd vibrations and sound reflection inside the cup (the effect is minimal, but if you notice any echoing this will help mitigate it)


 

 i have 225's, the ms1's i have(with l-cushes), i tried tape on them, too much bass, over powered the highs, i'm actually looking to sale, trade them, i'm always gonna have the 225 i think


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> That's definitely true for the GS1k...I was really surprised how much improved it was out of my Corda Jazz, whereas my other Grados all sound great even out of my Kindle Fire. That's one of the nice things about the 500s is that they sound great to me out of just about anything. The Kindle with the 500s is one hell of a great experience even with MP3 quality music. The GS1ks really NEED a good amp, though, and Im sure the same is true of the PS1ks.


 
   
  For the record, and keep in mind that this is just my humble opinion, and not and exact sience, i personally consider RS2i and up, higher end Grados.


----------



## wes008

Alright, thanks for everyone's help! I'll try and hear them in person  but finding just one will be hard enough, let alone both of them side-by-side. Watching the FS forums sounds like a good idea.


----------



## whirlwind

I just purchased a pair of G-Cushions.
   
  I am going to play with them on my RS1i
   
  Thoughts going thru my head lately about buying a second hand PS500......Lord, help me.


----------



## CH23

kvtaco17 said:


> glad you like it!
> 
> I've done this mod with mu sr225i and my sr80... My magnum v5 build remains untouched because its such a different driver on it own. You should also dampen the back of the driver with blue tack or felt (do not cover the holes) it helps reduce odd vibrations and sound reflection inside the cup (the effect is minimal, but if you notice any echoing this will help mitigate it)




I wondered why there was black goo on the back of the drivers before, but now i get it. Glad i didn't remove it


----------



## PinoyPogiman

John Grado's Suprise 60th Beatles themed birthday party.

Happy Birthday Mr. Grado, if you are viewing this post!


----------



## Halimj7

Cosmetically is there a difference between the RS1i's and RS2i's? Thanks.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





halimj7 said:


> Cosmetically is there a difference between the RS1i's and RS2i's? Thanks.


 
  The cups are larger on the RS1i.


----------



## CH23

halimj7 said:


> Cosmetically is there a difference between the RS1i's and RS2i's? Thanks.




None that i can see.
Whoops! Joseph is right! 
RS1i
http://www.gradolabs.com/page_headphones.php?item=ae1595b5da20749abdc0f2ea66eb593f
RS2i
http://www.gradolabs.com/page_headphones.php?item=70c7b524f37c011cf5e2290f180fa826


----------



## Halimj7

The RS1's look like a darker wood. I know they are both mohagony. Is each one different because they are hand crafted; is that why the RS1i looks darker - coincidence? Or is every RS1i darker? I like the darker look .


----------



## CrystalT

Has anyone tried applying felt to the back of grados? The pioneer se-a1000 is a fully open can that does this and it sounds pretty rad.

Sent from my Event using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





halimj7 said:


> The RS1's look like a darker wood. I know they are both mohagony. Is each one different because they are hand crafted; is that why the RS1i looks darker - coincidence? Or is every RS1i darker? I like the darker look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I noticed that every time I see a pair of wooden Grados, the color of the wood varies from dark to light (at least in photoghraphs), but because it is natural they will vary, but I also read that Grado cures their wood, but I'm not sure if it is dyed.


----------



## CH23

joseph69 said:


> halimj7 said:
> 
> 
> > The RS1's look like a darker wood. I know they are both mohagony. Is each one different because they are hand crafted; is that why the RS1i looks darker - coincidence? Or is every RS1i darker? I like the darker look .
> ...




On my RS-2, the outside of the cups is lacquered*, and wood is of course a natural product, so there's always chance of change in saturation*.
I just changed my avatar, now showing the back of my RS-2. On screen same colour as in real life.

-CH23



*my english isn't that good today, i hope this's right?


----------



## Airstripone

I bought PSK 1 month ago. It is astonishing good because so far the PSK is the only Headphones that can performs both Metal and Classical music so vividly and full of details.


----------



## Halimj7

Lucky man!


----------



## Hifi Man

Ordered the Grado sr80i a couple days ago. Looking forward to listening to them. I mostly listen to shoegaze, death metal, and black metal.


----------



## CrystalT

Personally I think grados don't handle those genres very well. Mids aren't thick enough. 

Grados are better for prog/power metal/thrash/melodeath/techdeath/rock/metal core/etc.

When j listen to shoegaze, blackmetal, death metal, sludge doom, drone, etc I prefer something like the pioneer se-a1000 or ATH-T400 

Sent from my Event using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hifi Man

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> Personally I think grados don't handle those genres very well. Mids aren't thick enough.
> 
> Grados are better for prog/power metal/thrash/melodeath/techdeath/rock/metal core/etc.
> 
> ...


 
  Ouch. This kind of makes me really apprehensive about my recent decision. I just sent a message to the seller asking for a refund and to cancel my order. Fortunately it's Sunday so there's a chance things haven't shipped yet and I can still save myself. 
   
  If that doesn't work I guess I'll just have to make the decision for myself if they're good headphones, and if they aren't then I'll sell them. Anyways glad you told me this.


----------



## CrystalT

No problem, hon. Me and my roommate have very similar taste and both think that grados just aren't suitable for heavier genres. His taste in headphones is ath-m50 and soundmagic e10 to give an example of what he thinks is best for the kinds of genres of music you listen to.

Personally I like the Se-a1000 the best. With a good amp, and some dampening, they perform amazingly for all of the sludge, neocrust, funeral doom, atmosblack, and hardcore punk I listen to.

Sent from my Event using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krutsch

Quote: 





hifi man said:


> Ouch. This kind of makes me really apprehensive about my recent decision. I just sent a message to the seller asking for a refund and to cancel my order. Fortunately it's Sunday so there's a chance things haven't shipped yet and I can still save myself.
> 
> If that doesn't work I guess I'll just have to make the decision for myself if they're good headphones, and if they aren't then I'll sell them. Anyways glad you told me this.


 
   
  Hmmm... well, one man's trash is another man's treasure.  YMMV, but my Grados are my go-to phones for the metal I listen to (although to be honest, I had to Wiki 'shoegaze' to know what that was - I was busy listening to Alice and Chains, et al. and missed that whole movement).
   
  I like the brightness, detail and attack that is characteristic of the Grado signature sound.  Try 'em and see.  They hold their value well and you can always re-sell if you don't like 'em.
   
  Booyahkasha!  My 100th post!


----------



## CrystalT

I love my grados, but what you're describing is literally the opposite of what you want for the music he listens to.

Remember, metal is a very vast genre of music. Black metal, shoegaze, and death metal are very different than industrial, and most mainstream acts.

Sent from my Event using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> I love my grados, but what you're describing is literally the opposite of what you want for the music he listens to.
> 
> Remember, metal is a very vast genre of music. Black metal, shoegaze, and death metal are very different than industrial, and most mainstream acts.
> 
> Sent from my Event using Tapatalk 2


 
   
  I don't think you understood Krutsch's post.  Personal preference is entirely that - personal.  Most people would not consider Grados (well the lower 60-325i series anyway) for musical genres like classical or opera either (mainly because of the narrow sound-stage and energetic up-front presentation.  I personally find my 325is great for both (although I do prefer both my HD600s and K701s more).
   
  The point I'm making is that while they might not be YOUR preference for that type of Metal - they may very well be someone else's preference.
   
  Hifi Man won't know until he actually tries them for himself.


----------



## HPiper

Sometimes I think I must absolutely be the 'odd man out' cause I think Grados ARE comfortable and I LIKE to listen to classical on my 225i's, I must be living in another dimension from everybody else.


----------



## kvtaco17

hpiper said:


> Sometimes I think I must absolutely be the 'odd man out' cause I think Grados ARE comfortable and I LIKE to listen to classical on my 225i's, I must be living in another dimension from everybody else.




I'm with you on that... The 225's have some voodoo magic that makes everything I listen to better...


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> Personally I think grados don't handle those genres very well. Mids aren't thick enough.
> 
> Grados are better for prog/power metal/thrash/melodeath/techdeath/rock/metal core/etc.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'm surprised that some people still reffer to Grados in general terms, considering the fact that the GS/PS1000 are known to have a very unGrado like sound signature, not to mention the PS500, wich, i believe, have one of the thickest midrange of all the heaphones that i have heard, and i've heard quite a few, i hope that Focker will shimie in on this one, because he actually owns the PS500, and i value is opinion.
   
  I can't help but wonder if you have actually heard the PS500 or the GS/PS1000, because if you aven't...well, i guess you know where i'm going with this. And as far as i'm concerned, the PS1000 can easyly handle ANY music genres i can throw at them.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





krutsch said:


> Hmmm... well, one man's trash is another man's treasure.  YMMV, but my Grados are my go-to phones for the metal I listen to (although to be honest, I had to Wiki 'shoegaze' to know what that was - I was busy listening to Alice and Chains, et al. and missed that whole movement).
> 
> I like the brightness, detail and attack that is characteristic of the Grado signature sound.  Try 'em and see.  They hold their value well and you can always re-sell if you don't like 'em.
> 
> Booyahkasha!  My 100th post!


 
  Alice is In Chains-AIC


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Alice is In Chains-AIC


 
   
  Maybe he really means Alice AND chains, who knows, maybe it's a duet


----------



## joseph69

Thats a funny one!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Thats a funny one!


 
   
  Thanks joseph, i knew i had a fan in you


----------



## CrystalT

I've only heard sr

Sent from my Event using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





krutsch said:


> Hmmm... well, one man's trash is another man's treasure.  YMMV, but my Grados are my go-to phones for the metal I listen to (although to be honest, I had to Wiki 'shoegaze' to know what that was - I was busy listening to Alice and Chains, et al. and missed that whole movement).
> 
> I like the brightness, detail and attack that is characteristic of the Grado signature sound.  Try 'em and see.  They hold their value well and you can always re-sell if you don't like 'em.
> 
> Booyahkasha!  My 100th post!


 

  i asked me 16yr old stepson, who plays guitar in a metal band, what "shoegaze" was , he replied "is it a band" lol, i said i think its some kind of metal,
  i guess northern alabama isn't a hotbed of the metal scene !  what do i know, i'm just a clueless  deadhead


----------



## CrystalT

crystalt said:


> I've only heard sr
> 
> Sent from my Event using Tapatalk 2


I've only heard sr60-sr225.

In my experience with those headphones, they don't handle darker metal genres well.

Especially not the sr80 in question.

Sent from my Event using Tapatalk 2


----------



## winterandsummer

shoegaze isnt metal
   
  most people seem to love grado for metal
   
  metal means a millions different sounds and ways to appreciate that sound
  its all relative


----------



## HPiper

Anybody here own the GS1000i phones. I don't see any reviews on here but the reviews on Grado's site say it is a fantastic headphone for all types of music. I had decided the Rs1i would be my next step but now I am kind of looking at these.


----------



## joseph69

*STACKER 45 *owns a pair of GS1000's, he will be able to give you a good expression of his experiences with them.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> I've only heard sr60-sr225.
> 
> In my experience with those headphones, they don't handle darker metal genres well.
> 
> Especially not the sr80 in question.





> I'm confused by your post.





> I listen to a lot of varied metal on my 225i and think most metal sounds great.. I don't get it....shoegaze is not a metal genre. Maybe you're refering to bands like Alcest or Deafheaven. Shoegaze to me isn't dark at all. It's all shimmery and pretty. You mentioned doom, sludge, and BM. BM metal is notorious in it's lack of base..doom and sludge of course have downtuned guitars and massive base sound. Maybe you put these genres together becuase they have distorted guitars (as most metal does) and extreme vocals. It doesn't make sense that melodeth and thrash would sound good on Grados, but deathmetal and BM and doom would not.





> I kind of get doom as it is so base centric, you might want more base????





> For the record, I also listen to plenty of jazz, ambient, classical, folk, etc.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





airstripone said:


> I bought PSK 1 month ago. It is astonishing good because so far the PSK is the only Headphones that can performs both Metal and Classical music so vividly and full of details.


 
   
  I know what you mean, and on top of that, just like every Grado, they'll play well out of just about anything. This is important to me since i have 4 (modest) sound systems, 3 of wich are mid to late 70s vintage gear, and i don't want to have to buy an amp for each of them in order to get decent sound.
   
  I just finished listening to Loreena McKennitt's The Visit cd, straight from the headphone output of my vintage 1978 Yamaha CA610II and Yamaha DVD-S1800, DVD/CD player, and i was just transported to another world. This might sound silly, but it's like being in a trans state, and in the end, regardless of the brand, model, or price, being able to achieve this, is all that matters to me.
   
  Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> I noticed that every time I see a pair of wooden Grados, the color of the wood varies from dark to light (at least in photoghraphs), but because it is natural they will vary, but I also read that Grado cures their wood, but I'm not sure if it is dyed.


 
   
  From what i understand, they try to match the wooden earcups sample as closely as they can, but of course, they're can be a lot of variation from one pair of headphones to the next. I personally think it's part of their charm.


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Anybody here own the GS1000i phones. I don't see any reviews on here but the *reviews on Grado's site say it is a fantastic headphone for all types of music*. I had decided the Rs1i would be my next step but now I am kind of looking at these.


 
   
  I've owned the GS1000. I don't think they're great at a wide variety of genres at all. Their treble is very boosted and the mids are pretty recessed so a lot of music that's already mastered a little hot might end up being unenjoyable on them - at least, that was the case with me. I think they have other issues with lack of deep bass but it was the treble issues that gave me the most issues. Their biggest difference over other grados is their wide soundstage and that can be nice for live stuff. and the boosted bass and treble makes them ok for low volume listening, if that's what you do most of the time.
   
  I think the RS1 (or PS500) is better for a wider variety of music, if you're set on a high end grado specifically. Particularly the PS500 as it isn't as treble happy - although the bass might be a bit much for some.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Anybody here own the GS1000i phones. I don't see any reviews on here but the reviews on Grado's site say it is a fantastic headphone for all types of music. I had decided the Rs1i would be my next step but now I am kind of looking at these.


 
   
   
  Yep, I picked up a pair a few months ago. At first I felt they were falling short of the PS500s, which are my favorite headphones, but now I consider them about equal. These are the only Grados I've owned that really need a nicer amp to sound their best. That was part of the problem at first was that I didn't realize that. My 500s sound great out of anything...but the GS1ks need quality amplification. They have a larger sound stage than the other Grados I own or have owned (80s, 325s, 500s) and they are absolutely beautiful in person. They're also super light...it's really surprising the first time you take them out of the box. Since they weren't a clear step up from the 500s, my advice would be to go with either the 500s or the RS-1s, unless you can audition the GS1ks prior to purchasing. On the other hand, if you know you like a larger sound stage and a circumaural pad instead of an on-ear, then that might be a good reason to go with the GS1ks. Just know that you'll need something decent in terms of amplification for them to sound their best.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> *STACKER 45 *owns a pair of GS1000's, he will be able to give you a good expression of his experiences with them.


 
   
  I do own the GS1000, but HPiper is inquiring about the GS1000i, wich i have heard, and compare to my non ''i'' first gen GS1K, and in my opinion, the only thing that the older GS1k does ''better'' or shoud i say different from the new ones is they have a slightly wider soundstage.
   
  I think that the current GS1ki's sound signature is a bit closer to that of the PS1K, and compared to the RS1i, i'd say that the GS1ki have better bass and treble extension, and a wider airyer soundstage, the mids, have been brought a little closer compare to the old GS1k, but not as much as the RS1i's.
   
  I hope this helps.


----------



## Krutsch

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Sometimes I think I must absolutely be the 'odd man out' cause I think Grados ARE comfortable and I LIKE to listen to classical on my 225i's, I must be living in another dimension from everybody else.


 
   
  +0.5 ... +1 for the classical comment (my RS2i are also my go-to phones for classical, strings in particular, although I was reminded this weekend just how bright they are, compared to the real thing, after listening to a string quartet on Saturday). 
   
  But -1/2 for comfort... sorry, but even as a Grado fanboy, I can't stand the way they feel on my head after an hour or so.


----------



## Krutsch

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Maybe he really means Alice AND chains, who knows, maybe it's a duet


 
   
  Burned, yet again, by Mac OS auto-correction


----------



## Orakurumi

I own the GS1000i, I think the V shaped soundstage, need for amp and need for long burn-in makes them more finnicky than other Grados

 I think the bottom review isn't bad and better than most I've seen:
   
http://yklee118.blogspot.com.au/2013/03/the-grado-gs1000i-true-reference.html
   
  Key points for me are that the V shape makes it easier to listen at low levels, the ultra smooth sounds and sheer range make a lot of junk sound amazing, not for dark neutral sennheiser listeners. I prefer the GS1000i's since they not only have the powerful Grado live concert experience, but they're not adjusted for being more palatable or balanced >=] an antique wooden violin isn't as sonically perfect as a metal or digitally created sound but has a live feeling you can't get from others.

 The build quality is crazy and no two are the same like all classic Grados of course ^_^
   
  Thanks for listening to my 2 cents


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





orakurumi said:


> I own the GS1000i, I think the V shaped soundstage, need for amp and need for long burn-in makes them more finnicky than other Grados
> 
> I think the bottom review isn't bad and better than most I've seen:
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  That's an interesting review...thanks for posting. It actually mirrors my own experience with these phones, cause at first I felt the PS500s were clearly better. That gap narrowed with more hours put on the phones, so maybe there is in fact a break in effect that came into play. I haven't experienced much of this "nasal" quality that he described, but other than that I'd say his review is spot on. We both reached the same conclusion, that this headphone is a keeper for life, for sure.


----------



## CrystalT

I can wear my sr60 with radio shack pads for hours. They're light, gentle, and I got used to the clamping force.

So has anyone tried dampening the back of lower end grados with felt? I'm considering it myself based on how the pioneer se-a1000 sounds.

Sent from my Event using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zuqi

Does anyone here tried the RS1i and RA1 combo? How does it sound? I know some folks here have bias toward the RA1 but I guess the combo shouldn't be bad. Anyone?


----------



## ESL-1

I use the RA-1 (DC) with my vintage RS-1 along with my PS500 and SR225i with good results. I also found the RA-1 does a good job with the not easy to drive AKG K340 hybrid electret/dynamic phones. In my opinion the RA-1 is a bargain. In addition, I always liked DC power.


----------



## LCfiner

Second opinion. I owned one at the same time as a cmoy amp, benchmark dac1 and alo amphora and compared all three. 

The RA1 was a tiny bit smoother than the cmoy but was otherwise about the same. It lacked the clarity, soundstage, frequency extension and refinement of the other two amps. In all cases, I was using a gs1000, ps500, magnum v4 other non-grado headphones plus the benchmark dac portion. 

I don't see how it can looked at as a bargain at ~400 bucks. I do not recommend it unless you love the wood shell and can find it used for about $100.


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





focker said:


> Yep, I picked up a pair a few months ago. At first I felt they were falling short of the PS500s, which are my favorite headphones, but now I consider them about equal. These are the only Grados I've owned that really need a nicer amp to sound their best. That was part of the problem at first was that I didn't realize that. My 500s sound great out of anything...but the GS1ks need quality amplification. They have a larger sound stage than the other Grados I own or have owned (80s, 325s, 500s) and they are absolutely beautiful in person. They're also super light...it's really surprising the first time you take them out of the box. Since they weren't a clear step up from the 500s, my advice would be to go with either the 500s or the RS-1s, unless you can audition the GS1ks prior to purchasing. On the other hand, if you know you like a larger sound stage and a circumaural pad instead of an on-ear, then that might be a good reason to go with the GS1ks. Just know that you'll need something decent in terms of amplification for them to sound their best.


 
  Well before I saw those reviews on Grado's web site I was pretty much decided on the RS1i, so I guess I will stick with that, or look into the PS500 which everybody seems to like as well or better than the GS1000i.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Well before I saw those reviews on Grado's web site I was pretty much decided on the RS1i, so I guess I will stick with that, or look into the PS500 which everybody seems to like as well or better than the GS1000i.


 
   
  The RS-1s are the most venerable Grado headphone and many even consider it the best of the entire line. Do you have anywhere you could audition some of these or no?


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





focker said:


> The RS-1s are the most venerable Grado headphone and many even consider it the best of the entire line. Do you have anywhere you could audition some of these or no?


 

 Possibly at the next local head-fi get together. I already checked out most of the local stereo shops and they just seem to carry the SR series and that is it.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Possibly at the next local head-fi get together. I already checked out most of the local stereo shops and they just seem to carry the SR series and that is it.


 
   
  That would be great if you get the chance to go to a get together of head-fi'ers...otherwise, maybe consider buying from somewhere like Amazon who has a liberal return policy in case you don't care for them.


----------



## Halimj7

Does the RS1i have a decent sounstage? And how do its mids and low level listening compare to the GS1000i? Thanks.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





halimj7 said:


> Does the RS1i have a decent sounstage? And how do its mids and low level listening compare to the GS1000i? Thanks.


 
   
  Decent, yes, big no, at least not compared to the GS1000,  wich i also prefer for low level listening due to their deeper bass extension.
   
  Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Well before I saw those reviews on Grado's web site I was pretty much decided on the RS1i, so I guess I will stick with that, or look into the PS500 which everybody seems to like as well or better than the GS1000i.


 
   
  I believe that when you get to this level, they're are no better headphones, just different sounding ones, especially the 3 you are reffering too, wich couldn't sound any different from one another.


----------



## Focker

I agree with Stacker. I can't speak for the RS-1 since I haven't spent enough time with it, but I definitely put the GS1ks and PS500s pretty much on par with each other in terms of their overall performance.


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





focker said:


> I agree with Stacker. I can't speak for the RS-1 since I haven't spent enough time with it, but I definitely put the GS1ks and PS500s pretty much on par with each other in terms of their overall performance.


 

  Well that's all well and good but there is also the $400 price difference too. When you factor that in it kind of alters the balance a bit.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Well that's all well and good but there is also the $400 price difference too. When you factor that in it kind of alters the balance a bit.


 
   
  Yep, sure does


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Well that's all well and good but there is also the $400 price difference too. When you factor that in it kind of alters the balance a bit.


 
   
   
  If your budjet is $600, why would you be looking at $1000 headphones


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> If your budjet is $600, why would you be looking at $1000 headphones :rolleyes:



as a former addiction counselor, I'd say that could be the sign of a problem, I also do the same thing


----------



## Focker

I just want to tell all my fellow Grado people how glad I am that this thread doesn't deteriorate into the type of mess that seems to derail so many other threads. Reading through some of the other conversations going on in the other threads just leaves such a bad taste in my mouth. I can't fathom why some people seem to turn a hobby into something that results in such defensiveness and rude behavior. 
   
  This place can really be a minefield sometimes! I guess we Grado fans are just a bit more civilized haha


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





focker said:


> I just want to tell all my fellow Grado people how glad I am that this thread doesn't deteriorate into the type of mess that seems to derail so many other threads. Reading through some of the other conversations going on in the other threads just leaves such a bad taste in my mouth. I can't fathom why some people seem to turn a hobby into something that results in such defensiveness and rude behavior.
> 
> This place can really be a minefield sometimes! I guess we Grado fans are just a bit more civilized haha


 

  we'll just sit in our own corner and play nice together lol


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> as a former addiction counselor, I'd say that could be the sign of a problem, I also do the same thing


 
   
  Sad but true. Grado is certainly not to blame though.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> we'll just sit in our own corner and play nice together lol


 
   
  lol, exactly


----------



## Avincent52

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> I think the RS1 (or PS500) is better for a wider variety of music, if you're set on a high end grado specifically. Particularly the PS500 as it isn't as treble happy - although the bass might be a bit much for some.


 
   
  I haven't heard the GS-1000s, but I've got RS-1s and PS-500s on loan, and I've listened to the PS-1000s several times with the same gear (24-Bit AIFF from a Macbook Pro with an Audioquest Dragonfly) 
 The RS1s and PS500s are really quite similar. The PS500s has a much more extended bass with more slam, and perhaps a smoother treble. But the "resolving power" is excellent on both, and there have been times I forgot which one I was wearing. 
 The PS1000s still have a strong family resemblance. Very powerful bass--haven't compared them to the PS500s yet--with lots of slam and extension. The different cup/pad configuration makes for a different presentation. It's a little more "distant"--Row F instead of up on the stage--and there seems to be more "air." It doesn't strike me as being 'better" so much as "different." The PS1000s are very heavy, although they were comfortable for me, your mileage may vary. I could be very happy with either of these.
 Both of the PS500s and the RS1is work beautifully with a wide variety of material, from Hendrix to Arvo Part, Diana Krall to Wilco. Listening to Cowboy Junkies right now. 

 I think that these two models represent a kind of second value sweet spot in the line, getting a lot of the sound of the $1,000+ headphones for closer to half that.
  Good luck and if you have any interest I can listen to the PS1000s at more length.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> as a former addiction counselor, I'd say that could be the sign of a problem, I also do the same thing


 
  Agreed-A lot of people on this site drop $1,ooo like it's confetti...coming from someone with a $200 set of Grados....for many of us solidly in the middle class-$400 is a good sum of money.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> Agreed-A lot of people on this site drop $1,ooo like it's confetti...coming from someone with a $200 set of Grados....for many of us solidly in the middle class-$400 is a good sum of money.


 
  i was poking a little fun, but i do look and wonder at things i can never afford, and i'll set a budget, and go a few dollars over
  its fun, fantasy, like spending the lottery jackpot you never win
   
  i swear this is true, i was telling my wife today how some folks on here must be crazy, or have so much money that it isn't an issue
  i told here if i have bought a $1000 set of phones she should whack me upside the head ! lol


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> i was poking a little fun, but i do look and wonder at things i can never afford, and i'll set a budget, and go a few dollars over
> its fun, fantasy, like spending the lottery jackpot you never win
> 
> i swear this is true, i was telling my wife today how some folks on here must be crazy, or have so much money that it isn't an issue
> i told here if i have bought a $1000 set of phones she should whack me upside the head ! lol


 
  It's all good...I got your original intent. You're right. I'm looking at Sonos and have been researching DACS. Someone on this sight gave me some advice on upgrading the DAC. This dude dropped something like 7K on a DAC....to stream music!!!  So, $350 for a Sonos sreaming product to connect to your stereo. And, then 7 grand on a DAC.......I couldn't even fathom that.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





avincent52 said:


> I haven't heard the GS-1000s, but I've got RS-1s and PS-500s on loan, and I've listened to the PS-1000s several times with the same gear (24-Bit AIFF from a Macbook Pro with an Audioquest Dragonfly)
> The RS1s and PS500s are really quite similar. The PS500s has a much more extended bass with more slam, and perhaps a smoother treble. But the "resolving power" is excellent on both, and there have been times I forgot which one I was wearing.
> The PS1000s still have a strong family resemblance. Very powerful bass--haven't compared them to the PS500s yet--with lots of slam and extension. The different cup/pad configuration makes for a different presentation. It's a little more "distant"--Row F instead of up on the stage--and there seems to be more "air." It doesn't strike me as being 'better" so much as "different." The PS1000s are very heavy, although they were comfortable for me, your mileage may vary. I could be very happy with either of these.
> Both of the PS500s and the RS1is work beautifully with a wide variety of material, from Hendrix to Arvo Part, Diana Krall to Wilco. Listening to Cowboy Junkies right now.
> ...


 
   
  I agree with most of what you've said, exept for the part about the RS1i and the PS500 being ''really quite similar'', in my opinion, they sound VERY different, the PS500's sound is bass/lower midrange oriented, while RS1i's sound is more midrange/treble oriented. In fact, i think that the only headphones who's sound signature is further removed from that of the PS500, are the SR325i.
   
  Quote: 





markm1 said:


> Agreed-A lot of people on this site drop $1,ooo like it's confetti...coming from someone with a $200 set of Grados....for many of us solidly in the middle class-$400 is a good sum of money.


 
   
  That's right, sometimes people seem to forget that not everyone can afford pricey headphones. But that's what's nice about Grados, you don't have to spend a lot, to get the lion's share of the top models.
   
  Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> i was poking a little fun, but i do look and wonder at things i can never afford, and i'll set a budget, and go a few dollars over
> its fun, fantasy, like spending the lottery jackpot you never win
> 
> i swear this is true, i was telling my wife today how some folks on here must be crazy, or have so much money that it isn't an issue
> i told here if i have bought a $1000 set of phones she should whack me upside the head ! lol


 
   
  For some people, $1000 represent a pair of headphones, for others, that same $1000 equates to a $100 pair of headphones, plus rent and grocery for a month.
   
  Even though some have much more expensive stuff  than i have, i try to stay 'grounded', and remember that i'm VERY lucky to be able to afford all the wonderful headphones that i have, or any other nice tings that i own, for that matter.


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> If your budjet is $600, why would you be looking at $1000 headphones


 

 I don't believe I mentioned my budget. I am just gonna leave this where it is.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> if i have bought a $1000 set of phones she should whack me upside the head ! lol


 
   
  I have a handful of phones at a variety of different price points, and one of the great things about this hobby is that you can find something to truly enjoy at ANY entry point. I feel very fortunate to have a couple of flagship-type phones in the Grado GS1ks and the Beyer T1s, but if I couldn't swing that I could very happily live with something like my Beyer 1350s ($199 currently) or even my Grado SR80s ($99). I dont' even REALLY need an amp or DAC with either phone, so for very little money I could have very satisfying fidelity for years to come. In fact, part of the reason why I have a little disposable cash is because I'm single. I would gladly trade my toys in to have had a marriage that was still going strong as opposed to being divorced, in all honesty. But for now I have my dogs and my music (and podcasts...love my podcasts!) to serve as the woman in my life haha.


----------



## pallentx

Quote: 





focker said:


> ...In fact, part of the reason why I have a little disposable cash is because I'm single. I would gladly trade my toys in to have had a marriage that was still going strong as opposed to being divorced, in all honesty. But for now I have my dogs and my music (and podcasts...love my podcasts!) to serve as the woman in my life haha.


 
  You don't owe anyone an explanation, but you are right - its all about priorities. People used to be shocked that I would pay over $1000 for a bike, but I rode my bike to work and my old car had been paid off 8 years ago. You can buy a lot of toys when you don't have a $400/mo car payment for 8 years.


----------



## jaywillin

focker said:


> I have a handful of phones at a variety of different price points, and one of the great things about this hobby is that you can find something to truly enjoy at ANY entry point. I feel very fortunate to have a couple of flagship-type phones in the Grado GS1ks and the Beyer T1s, but if I couldn't swing that I could very happily live with something like my Beyer 1350s ($199 currently) or even my Grado SR80s ($99). I dont' even REALLY need an amp or DAC with either phone, so for very little money I could have very satisfying fidelity for years to come. In fact, part of the reason why I have a little disposable cash is because I'm single. I would gladly trade my toys in to have had a marriage that was still going strong as opposed to being divorced, in all honesty. But for now I have my dogs and my music (and podcasts...love my podcasts!) to serve as the woman in my life haha.



It wasn't my intention to say anything is really wrong with someone spending any amount of money on any headphone, or other piece of equipment, if I was single, and had the dough, I'd spend way more than I do, I know I would because I've done it before, and I know there is actual value in some high dollar stuff, 
I was speaking for myself at this time , it's about what gives us pleasure, so enjoy, and it's all good !


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





pallentx said:


> You don't owe anyone an explanation, but you are right - its all about priorities. People used to be shocked that I would pay over $1000 for a bike, but I rode my bike to work and my old car had been paid off 8 years ago. You can buy a lot of toys when you don't have a $400/mo car payment for 8 years.


 
  So true! I picked up an "interim" car back in 2009 that I had planned to only really keep about a year, but here we are four years later and the thing still gets me from point A to point B like a champ. No car payment in four years has been great in terms of keeping my financial stress well under control. That must have been great riding that bike to and from work, eh? Get some fresh air and the blood flowing first thing to start the day...sounds like a great way to go!


----------



## pallentx

Quote: 





focker said:


> That must have been great riding that bike to and from work, eh? Get some fresh air and the blood flowing first thing to start the day...sounds like a great way to go!


 
  Absolutely! The ride to and from work was/is the highlight of my day. A little less now that I live less than a mile from the office - I barely get warmed up now. I used to have a 20mi round trip.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





pallentx said:


> Absolutely! The ride to and from work was/is the highlight of my day. A little less now that I live less than a mile from the office - I barely get warmed up now. I used to have a 20mi round trip.


 
  It's pretty interesting the way people save for this hobby. I'm an avid paddler. A few years ago I became certified to teach kayaking on the Potomac. It was just an extension of a hobby I'm passionate about; a chance to turn newbies onto paddling and a way to finance gear, boats, etc. Now, I'm able to teach beginning kayakers and roll some of that weekend warrior cash into some decent audio equipment. Best part is, my wife doesn't cry foul. I'm totally down with the biking choice.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





pallentx said:


> Absolutely! The ride to and from work was/is the highlight of my day. A little less now that I live less than a mile from the office - I barely get warmed up now. I used to have a 20mi round trip.


 
   
  Well, I guess you could always take up jogging


----------



## pallentx

Quote: 





focker said:


> Well, I guess you could always take up jogging


 
  HA! Yes, I have always hated running though. I can ride all day, but running for 15minutes is not fun for me.


----------



## whirlwind

Hey guys, the rod came out of the left side earcup of my SR60i last night.
   
  any suggestions on the best way to fix it.
   
  I was thinking about a dab of super glue, but will wait for any other suggestions.


----------



## kvtaco17

whirlwind said:


> Hey guys, the rod came out of the left side earcup of my SR60i last night.
> 
> any suggestions on the best way to fix it.
> 
> I was thinking about a dab of super glue, but will wait for any other suggestions.




that'll work, also email grado if your under warranty and they will send out a replacement.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> that'll work, also email grado if your under warranty and they will send out a replacement.


 
   
  Yep, Grado's customer service is top notch.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





pallentx said:


> HA! Yes, I have always hated running though. I can ride all day, but running for 15minutes is not fun for me.


 
   
  lol, you and me both, brother


----------



## bigshuse

Quote: 





whirlwind said:


> Hey guys, the rod came out of the left side earcup of my SR60i last night.
> 
> any suggestions on the best way to fix it.
> 
> I was thinking about a dab of super glue, but will wait for any other suggestions.


 

 I've used super glue before on my girlfriend's 60s. It worked fine and is likely a lot easier than dealing with Grado.


----------



## parbaked

Grado's service is the best. Email them that you broke a gimbal and they send you a new one, free!


----------



## winterandsummer

hi
   
  i bought some rs2i a month ago or so as a upgrade to my sr60
  and im really happy about it
  i bought a  new bass recently and did some testing between my hd650 and rs2i and wow
  the rs2i made my preamp sound like there was some tube involve
  did some try with my old sr60 today and there was the old rattle thing going on 
  only on higher volume tho
  i use to have long hair and that would happend now n then
  i think that some of my old hair are still in there...
  (how easy is it to open them up ? seems like its glued together..)
   
  if anyone can have a word about mad dog modded fostex from a grado perspective i would like that
  i was looking for some closed headphone and ended up with the conclusion that i just wasnt gonna find something that i like
  open sound better and iem are more convenient
  closed are... worst of both world ? hopefully not


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> I have a handful of phones at a variety of different price points, and one of the great things about this hobby is that you can find something to truly enjoy at ANY entry point. I feel very fortunate to have a couple of flagship-type phones in the Grado GS1ks and the Beyer T1s, but if I couldn't swing that I could very happily live with something like my Beyer 1350s ($199 currently) or even my Grado SR80s ($99). I dont' even REALLY need an amp or DAC with either phone, so for very little money I could have very satisfying fidelity for years to come. In fact, part of the reason why I have a little disposable cash is because I'm single. I would gladly trade my toys in to have had a marriage that was still going strong as opposed to being divorced, in all honesty. But for now I have my dogs and my music (and podcasts...love my podcasts!) to serve as the woman in my life haha.


 
   
  Welcome to the club, i too am divorced, the only difference is that, you have your dogs, and i have my cats.


----------



## Orakurumi

markm1 said:


> It's all good...I got your original intent. You're right. I'm looking at Sonos and have been researching DACS. Someone on this sight gave me some advice on upgrading the DAC. This dude dropped something like 7K on a DAC....to stream music!!!  So, $350 for a Sonos sreaming product to connect to your stereo. And, then 7 grand on a DAC.......I couldn't even fathom that.




I'd probably go for the 7k option against sonos if i could afford it lol

I think sonos esp the wireless variety doesnt have hi-fi quality and peaks at 44000-48000 (might be outdated knowledge)

Would look at linn or others for hi-fi but I think speakers mid-fi is already summitfi here >_<


----------



## Krutsch

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Welcome to the club, i too am divorced, the only difference is that, you have your dogs, and i my have cats.


 
   
  I am in the club, as well... in addition to my cat, I have a new appreciation for headphones, as opposed to a fully stocked man cave with actual speakers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Divorce Fi'ers Unite!


----------



## kvtaco17

krutsch said:


> I am in the club, as well... in addition to my cat, I have a new appreciation for headphones, as opposed to a fully stocked man cave with actual speakers
> 
> 
> 
> ...




getting married Saturday... I'll join you guys in a year LMAO


----------



## kvtaco17

Stupid mobile double posties...


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> getting married Saturday... I'll join you guys in a year LMAO


 
   
  Congratulation, i think


----------



## Orakurumi

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> getting married Saturday... I'll join you guys in a year LMAO


 
  LOL


----------



## kvtaco17

stacker45 said:


> Congratulation, i think :confused_face:







orakurumi said:


> LOL




no its a happy time... She's into audio also... Building her a pair of magnums for the wedding as we speak! (maybe she'll leave mine alone then lol)


----------



## jaycee1

Man, I hope my sr60i's are as good as my $10 koss ktxpro1's!


----------



## joseph69

Does anyone know where I can purchase "liberators" for my 325is's? I looked around the site and saw that Darkaudio used to sell them, but I don't think they are in business anymore. Also if anyone has a reply on how these actually work (Iv'e never saw them before), but I know they put more space between the driver and your ears, but I don't know much more about them, like how they mount or sound, or even how much they cost, so I would appreciate if someone could give me some info or maybe post a photo of some headphones with them on, and tell me they're experience with them sound wise. Thank you.


----------



## Halimj7

Is the GS1001 really amp picky? Is the RS1i also?


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





halimj7 said:


> Is the GS1001 really amp picky? Is the RS1i also?


 
   
  In my opinion, no Grados are amp picky, heck! they don't even 'need' an amp. i regularly listen to my GS/PS/HP1000 straight from the HP output of my vintage Yamaha integrated amp.
  Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> no its a happy time... She's into audio also... Building her a pair of magnums for the wedding as we speak! (maybe she'll leave mine alone then lol)


 
   
  Oh! my ex wife was into audio too at the beginning, and when she left, she took the Sennheiser HD450II that i had gotten her for her birthday, and then claimed that she was entitled to half of what my HD600 were worth at the time.


----------



## gefski

halimj7 said:


> Is the GS1001 really amp picky? Is the RS1i also?




Depends on what you mean by "amp picky".

Grados are not picky about being driven by portables, set otls, solid state, high or low power, etc. They are an "easy" load.

They are, however, very sonically revealing of changes upstream (amp, dac, etc). And that's a great thing!


----------



## kvtaco17

stacker45 said:


> In my opinion, no Grados are amp picky, heck! they don't even 'need' an amp. i regularly listen to my GS/PS/HP1000 straight from the HP output of my vintage Yamaha integrated amp.
> 
> Oh! my ex wife was into audio too at the beginning, and when she left, she took the Sennheiser HD450II that i had gotten her for her birthday, and then claimed that she was entitled to half of what my HD600 were worth at the time.:evil:




i made her agree that the ps500 is mine and mine only... Should be safe now lol


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Welcome to the club, i too am divorced, the only difference is that, you have your dogs, and i have my cats.


 
   
  Pets rule, man....be lost without my boys!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> getting married Saturday... I'll join you guys in a year LMAO


 
   
  LOL!!!  We'll keep a seat warm for ya, but no hurry


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> i made her agree that the ps500 is mine and mine only... Should be safe now lol


 
   
  Let's just say that i was glad i didn't have a $10 000 Stax rig when i got divorced, so i'd get it in writing if i were you


----------



## CH23

joseph69 said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase "liberators" for my 325is's? I looked around the site and saw that Darkaudio used to sell them, but I don't think they are in business anymore. Also if anyone has a reply on how these actually work (Iv'e never saw them before), but I know they put more space between the driver and your ears, but I don't know much more about them, like how they mount or sound, or even how much they cost, so I would appreciate if someone could give me some info or maybe post a photo of some headphones with them on, and tell me they're experience with them sound wise. Thank you.




From what i can find, they mount in place of the plastic that's holding the drivers, so it's basically the plastic ring already on your grado's, but longer, putting the driver further away.

You can see them on Head-Fi forum.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/471522/official-grado-alessandro-liberators-carbon-fiber-pricing-announced/210


----------



## mcdanderson

Just got my second pair of Grado's! I've had 325's for a few years now, and I finally decided to bite the bullet and got a pair of PS1000's. My Woo Audio amp is on the way. My ears love me right now!


----------



## Orakurumi

Quote: 





mcdanderson said:


> Just got my second pair of Grado's! I've had 325's for a few years now, and I finally decided to bite the bullet and got a pair of PS1000's. My Woo Audio amp is on the way. My ears love me right now!


 
  Sorry about your wallet


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





mcdanderson said:


> Just got my second pair of Grado's! I've had 325's for a few years now, and I finally decided to bite the bullet and got a pair of PS1000's. My Woo Audio amp is on the way. My ears love me right now!


 
  Nice!!!


----------



## CH23

mcdanderson said:


> Just got my second pair of Grado's! I've had 325's for a few years now, and I finally decided to bite the bullet and got a pair of PS1000's. My Woo Audio amp is on the way. My ears love me right now!



Oh that's great! Enjoy!


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





ch23 said:


> From what i can find, they mount in place of the plastic that's holding the drivers, so it's basically the plastic ring already on your grado's, but longer, putting the driver further away.
> 
> You can see them on Head-Fi forum.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/471522/official-grado-alessandro-liberators-carbon-fiber-pricing-announced/210


 
  Thanks you for the info, I searched under Dark audio because I've read about them a while ago, but didn't remember where. Thanks again!


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





mcdanderson said:


> Just got my second pair of Grado's! I've had 325's for a few years now, and I finally decided to bite the bullet and got a pair of PS1000's. My Woo Audio amp is on the way. My ears love me right now!


 
  Congrats, on that spectacular purchase!
   
  I just received my G-Cushions to try on my RS1i....I have not had time to listen to them yet....but I can share a picture.


----------



## Orakurumi

whirlwind said:


> Congrats, on that spectacular purchase!
> 
> I just received my G-Cushions to try on my RS1i....I have not had time to listen to them yet....but I can share a picture.




No G-cush no life ^^


----------



## Hifi Man

I'm curious to know if there's any my bloody valentine fans here. How do the grado sr80i sound with the album loveless? I'm not totally sold on these headphones yet, but I've been really strongly considering them.
   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lf8j1bUgwJ8&list=PL31CBEB4608C17125


----------



## Krutsch

Quote: 





whirlwind said:


> I just received my G-Cushions to try on my RS1i....I have not had time to listen to them yet...


 
   
  @whirlwind... I am curious: did you replace the cushions for comfort or sound reasons (or both)?
   
  Thanks, in advance.


----------



## CrystalT

I'm considering buying some felt and placing it in front and behind the drivers of my sr60i. Anyone try this before? 

Sent from my Event using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





mcdanderson said:


> Just got my second pair of Grado's! I've had 325's for a few years now, and I finally decided to bite the bullet and got a pair of PS1000's. My Woo Audio amp is on the way. My ears love me right now!


 
   
  Congrats!, as they say, we only live once, as i have said many times before, aside for their weight, i love everything about my PS1000.I just put some new 6922 Electro Harmonix tubes on my Musical Fidelity X-Can V2, and my PS1000 seem to be agreeing with that choice,
   
  Enjoy your new set up, and please give us your impressions when you get your amp.
   
  By the way, wich Woo amp did you buy?


----------



## jimbob54

stacker45 said:


> Congrats!, as they say, we only live once, as i have said many times before, aside for their weight, i love everything about my PS1000.I just put some new 6922 Electro Harmonix tubes on my Musical Fidelity X-Can V2, and my PS1000 seem to be agreeing with that choice,
> 
> Enjoy your new set up, and please give us your impressions when you get your amp.
> 
> By the way, wich Woo amp did you buy?



Where did you get the tubes? Looking for some in the uk for my vcan 2 but don't want to pay mega bucks.


----------



## dgilz

Two important add-ons for every PS1000 (at least it perfectly worked for me  ) :
- a better head band, onyx manata is really good ( http://turbulentlabs.com/grado-onyx-manta/ )
- a nice headphone stand like the omega to keep its setting otherwise you must set it properly each time you put it on your head and it is quite boring in the end ( http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sieveking-Sound-Omega-Headphone-Stand/dp/B007VSU5HC )

These two tweaks are a good solution for tackling the effects of the PS1000 big weight.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





jimbob54 said:


> Where did you get the tubes? Looking for some in the uk for my vcan 2 but don't want to pay mega bucks.


 

 i got mine on amazon , under $20US or something, ebay the same


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





krutsch said:


> @whirlwind... I am curious: did you replace the cushions for comfort or sound reasons (or both)?
> 
> Thanks, in advance.


 
  I just wanted to try them and see what the differnce in sound would be....I am in no way dissatisfied with my RS1i....hell....I love them to death as they sound great and I have never had any comfort issues with them.....I guess I am just experimenting more or less.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> i got mine on amazon , under $20US or something, ebay the same


 
   
  What brand and model number?
   
  Quote: 





jimbob54 said:


> Where did you get the tubes? Looking for some in the uk for my vcan 2 but don't want to pay mega bucks.


 
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11400.m1842.l1181/7?euid=b949a64096b04e68a5606f57ad65f18d&loc=http://myworld.ebay.com/yenaudiostore?ssPageName%3DADME:L:OC:CA:1181
   
  I paid $39.XX, for a matched pair of Electro Harmonix 6922, shiped to my door in Canada
   
  Quote: 





dgilz said:


> Two important add-ons for every PS1000 (at least it perfectly worked for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I rarely wear mine more than 2 hours at a time so, personnally, the stock headband doesn't bother me, and i always set mine flat, that way, the ajustments stay put, and i don't have to reajust them everytime.


----------



## Hifi Man

nevermind


----------



## telecaster




----------



## markm1

Went to my first meet. A lot of great HP's and gear making my head sping...some amazing rigs. Yet, in some ways it makes me appreciate the simple pleasures my 225i brings!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> Went to my first meet. A lot of great HP's and gear making my head sping...some amazing rigs. Yet, in some ways it makes me appreciate the simple pleasures my 225i brings!


 
   
  Good for you, and the way i see it, when you get to the $500-$600 price point,, the law of diminishing returns really start to rear it's hugly head, so, i believe that you're still getting the lion's share with your SR225.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Good for you, and the way i see it, when you get to the $500-$600 price point,, the law of diminishing returns really start to rear it's hugly head, so, i believe that you're still getting the lion's share with your SR225.


 
  Right on. Fact is My Grados are my only real reference point. Oh, I've heard briefly a few Sennhiesers, AKG's, etc. But, this was first time to hear some higher end HPs from different companies I've read about on Headfi. I can see there is a bias against Grados. I really wanted to hear some RSI1 and PS500's-but none were there. I did get to do an A-B-C listen though which was interesting on some nice DIY tube amps:
   
  A)My 225i- with tape mod
   
  B)Grado 325
   
  C) Hifiman 500
   
  I left thinking the HE 500 might be a nice different set of cans to compliment my 225. And it was interesting to hear the arguments that my 225 are my "bright", have more "sizzle" and that the HE 500's are more-"polite", perhaps more refined searching for the right word here-maybe more nuanced, layed back, more sound stage. I could hear some of that. But still for hard driving music-I was able to hear some Led Zeppelin and Metallica on a couple of set ups-I think my 225's are hard to beat. I also thought they sounded really strong w/ Nora Jones. There is a foreword presentation that I like-I think that's just what I'm used to at this point. The 500's sounded better with classical IMO. I forget her name, but a popular recording of a young violin vituoso who combines violin with hip hop sounds-TBH, I  didnt' think my Grados did her justice compared to the HE. Funny thing is, if I listen to my Grados at home, I think they are amazing. Then, throw on some pricey other HP's and sweet gear-some $3-5,000 set up and I think-OK, yeah these are pretty sweet. But, they should be for the cost!
   
  The HE 400 sounded good for base heavy hip hop, EDM, but I'm not really a fan of those styles.
   
  I did get to hear some Audeze LCD 2 and 3. But, I would not be willing to spend upwards of $2,000. The Audeze sounded pretty darn good, I have to admit.
   
  [size=10pt]Finally, I will say the STAX SR-009 won the day. Absolutely hands down-blew EVERYTHING else away. Just a different experience. When I put them on, it just took me to a different head space. Like listening to music live with awesome acoustics. When I think of "hi fi" that would be it. Just exquisite.  The HE/Audeze didn’t even come close. Then, I looked at the price....definitely out of my price range. Yikes![/size]
   
  Now, I'd like hear the RS1i and PS 500 and see how I think they stack up to the HE-I liked the Audeze. But, I'm not willing to go above $5-800 at this point.


----------



## marone

May anyone give a thumbnail sketch of the Grado/Allesandro line?

60/80/125/225/325 and on up?

I will be buying something 60i or 80i level in a few months and want to know the various sounds.

TIA!


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





marone said:


> May anyone give a thumbnail sketch of the Grado/Allesandro line?
> 
> 60/80/125/225/325 and on up?
> 
> ...


 
  hmm? what do you mean by thumbnail sketch?


----------



## kvtaco17

marone said:


> May anyone give a thumbnail sketch of the Grado/Allesandro line?
> 
> 60/80/125/225/325 and on up?
> 
> ...







streetdragon said:


> hmm? what do you mean by thumbnail sketch?




an overview?


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





marone said:


> May anyone give a thumbnail sketch of the Grado/Allesandro line?
> 
> 60/80/125/225/325 and on up?
> 
> ...


 

 There arn't really various sounds in that line, it just the same sound only slightly more refined at each step up, little more bass, little more texture, little more instrument separation, little more detail throughout. That is the thing that some people like about Grado and other hate, you don't get a very different sound as you move up the line, just more and better sound. If you audition any of those phones you will have a pretty good idea what you are going to get.


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> an overview?


 
  oh oops, i was thinking of a mini sketch picture or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 basically the SR60 is the darkest and bassiest sounding and the SR325i being the brightest.
 Alessandros are more full bodied sounding and a bit more laidback while having a slightly larger soundstage which some say loses the Grado's intimate signature but at the same time some say is not harsh like the Grados. (though the MS Pro's soundstage is smaller than the lower end MS2i and is more like the Grado line)


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





marone said:


> May anyone give a thumbnail sketch of the Grado/Allesandro line?
> 
> 60/80/125/225/325 and on up?
> 
> ...


 
  Buy the Grado SR80i, and you will be more than satisfied, especially for the price/performance. And also buy (L) cushions from Grado for them, it will make the sound stage a bit wider and give the sound more depth, they are great headphones.


----------



## marone

joseph69 said:


> And also buy (L) cushions from Grado for them, it will make the sound stage a bit wider and give the sound more depth, they are great headphones.




L cushions?


----------



## pallentx

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Buy the Grado SR80i, and you will be more than satisfied, especially for the price/performance. And also buy (L) cushions from Grado for them, it will make the sound stage a bit wider and give the sound more depth, they are great headphones.


 
  The 80s are hard to beat for the price, but I have to say, I do not regret moving up to the 325is. They really kick it up a notch on detail, clarity and sub-base. I then modded my 80s with the Magnum drivers and was really blown away. Grados all have the same sound character, but there really is something to be gained with some of the pricier models.


----------



## pallentx

Quote: 





marone said:


> L cushions?


 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006GCCO0


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





marone said:


> L cushions?


 
  80i's come with (S) cushions which a little rounded and cover the driver, where as the (L) cushions are slightly beveled and expose the driver, also push the driver a little bit away from the ear (more depth to them).


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





pallentx said:


> The 80s are hard to beat for the price, but I have to say, I do not regret moving up to the 325is. They really kick it up a notch on detail, clarity and sub-base. I then modded my 80s with the Magnum drivers and was really blown away. Grados all have the same sound character, but there really is something to be gained with some of the pricier models.


 
  I also own the 325is, and they are awesome, but I personally think the 80i's reveal more detail and air between the instruments than the 325is's, due to the 325is's wider sound stage, depth and overall bass presence. But I love them both for different reasons.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





marone said:


> L cushions?


 

 the bowl shaped cushions that leave the driver open, they  come on the 225 and up
  the 60, 80,125,come with s-cushions, they cover the whole driver


----------



## pallentx

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> I also own the 325is, and they are awesome, but I personally think the 80i's reveal more detail and air between the instruments than the 325is's, due to the 325is's wider sound stage, depth and overall bass presence. But I love them both for different reasons.


 
  Interesting. I had almost exactly the opposite impression going from the 80s (no "I") to the 325i. I thought the 325i had less mid bass and more clarity, detail, and instrument separation than the 80s. Either way, yes, I love them both for what they are.


----------



## CH23

pallentx said:


> Interesting. I had almost exactly the opposite impression going from the 80s (no "I") to the 325i. I thought the 325i had less mid bass and more clarity, detail, and instrument separation than the 80s. Either way, yes, I love them both for what they are.




I don't own the 80i or 325is, but listening to the both of them i found the 325 sounding cold/harsh in comparison to the 80.

Where the 80s have a nice bass response which is balanced enough to the highs for my liking,
i found that the 325 have a higher clarity, out of balance with the bass.

Both compaired with their stock cushions.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





pallentx said:


> Interesting. I had almost exactly the opposite impression going from the 80s (no "I") to the 325i. I thought the 325i had less mid bass and more clarity, detail, and instrument separation than the 80s. Either way, yes, I love them both for what they are.


 
  Yes ,I don't quite understand this myself, but even my friend came over and did some testing also, and we both definitely agreed on this side by side comparison. It is strange but I can here much more smaller details that really grab my attention with the 80's. I will hear the detail with the 325is's, but sometimes much less pronounced, and I will have to concentrate to hear them, where as the 80's they are right there and you can't miss them.
  Does anyone who owns these two headphones hear what my friend and I hear?
  And please just because the 325is 200$ more, please tell the truth.
  Also keep in mind that I am in no way at all putting the 325is down, or have any regrets on the purchase.
  These comparisons where done with the 80's being (stock) and also the 325's being (stock) out of the same sources.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





pallentx said:


> Interesting. I had almost exactly the opposite impression going from the 80s (no "I") to the 325i. I thought the 325i had less mid bass and more clarity, detail, and instrument separation than the 80s. Either way, yes, I love them both for what they are.


 
   
  That was pretty close to my experience, as well, but I guess it goes to show that we all hear a bit differently. I liked the 325s quite a lot, but ended up selling them when I bought the 500s. The 80s I still have, as they are perfect for when I'm playing around online. They're also the most "special" Grado to me, since that's sort of where it all started in terms of my love for headphones. But yeah, I did feel the 325s were a nice improvement.


----------



## bigshuse

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Yes ,I don't quite understand this myself, but even my friend came over and did some testing also, and we both definitely agreed on this side by side comparison. It is strange but I can here much more smaller details that really grab my attention with the 80's. I will hear the detail with the 325is's, but sometimes much less pronounced, and I will have to concentrate to hear them, where as the 80's they are right there and you can't miss them.
> Does anyone who owns these two headphones hear what my friend and I hear?
> And please just because the 325is 200$ more, please tell the truth.
> Also keep in mind that I am in no way at all putting the 325is down, or have any regrets on the purchase.
> These comparisons where done with the 80's being (stock) and also the 325's being (stock) out of the same sources.


 

 I owed both for about a year, but ended up selling the 325is due to fatigue. I thought that my 325is were better at fine detail than the 80i's. In the end I still prefered the 80i's, regardless of price.


----------



## Hifi Man

This thread makes me feel good about ordering the sr80i.


----------



## Brooko

Looks like it's purely preference.  I'm with pallentx on this one however.  For me the 325i was same family, but much improved sound.  Better detail, better bass impact, better sound stage (I think that is pads more than anything).
   
  The interesting thing I am hearing from some peope is that SR80i has better bass ???  I think that this can only come down to pad differences.  With stock comfy pads (s-cush) the driver is closer to the ear.  This gives impression of more bass.  If you put L-cush (bowls) on both - then to my ears, the 325i clearly has more bass impact and better definition.
   
  For the 325i owners (again only my opinion) - 2 symmetrical holes in each driver adds enough additional bass to balance these nicely.  I also switched to a full woody.  These are still cans with a very bright and detailed signature - but for me they are only sibilant if it's in the recording.
   
  Love my 325is - and as good as the SR80i and SR60i are for the price, I still have no regrets and would never go back.


----------



## markm1

I struggled over my decision. I remember reading that a certain number of people felt that the 225i was a sweet spot. After auditioning, I agreed and purchased them. Also, I felt that $200 was a reasonable price point for my first cans...otherwise I might have gone for the RSIi, although I still haven't heard them.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





hifi man said:


> This thread makes me feel good about ordering the sr80i.


 
   
  You'll feel even better once you give them a listen


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





focker said:


> You'll feel even better once you give them a listen


 
  +1
  Quote: 





brooko said:


> Looks like it's purely preference.  I'm with pallentx on this one however.  For me the 325i was same family, but much improved sound.  Better detail, better bass impact, better sound stage (I think that is pads more than anything).
> 
> The interesting thing I am hearing from some peope is that SR80i has better bass ???  I think that this can only come down to pad differences.  With stock comfy pads (s-cush) the driver is closer to the ear.  This gives impression of more bass.  If you put L-cush (bowls) on both - then to my ears, the 325i clearly has more bass impact and better definition.
> 
> ...


 
  Yes I feel that the 325 has more bass but... the bass on the 80 is faster and tighter and more controlled. I also feel the 80's high frequencies are more crisp, where as the 325's high frequencies are mellower, and without a doubt I feel the 325's are a smoother and warmer headphone for vocals. After doing my comparison tests I wrapped the drivers in Vibrolabs (classic) wooden cups and put (L) cushions on them, and I'm really, really enjoying them.
  It is really amazing to hear other peoples input on the same headphones, I guess it comes down to each individuals hearing. Keep in mind I do love the both of them equally, but for critical listening I would grab my 80's and to just listen I would grab my325's. I actually switch every other time I listen so the other doesn't get mad.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> +1
> Yes I feel that the 325 has more bass but... the bass on the 80 is faster and tighter and more controlled. I also feel the 80's high frequencies are more crisp, where as the 325's high frequencies are mellower, and without a doubt I feel the 325's are a smoother and warmer headphone for vocals. After doing my comparison tests I wrapped the drivers in Vibrolabs (classic) wooden cups and put (L) cushions on them, and I'm really, really enjoying them.
> It is really amazing to hear other peoples input on the same headphones, I guess it comes down to each individuals hearing. Keep in mind I do love the both of them equally, but for critical listening I would grab my 80's and to just listen I would grab my325's. I actually switch every other time I listen so the other doesn't get mad.


 
  Interesting & great to hear your impressions.
   
  We'll have to disagree on our perceptions of them though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  With same pads (bowls) - I find the 325i has better bass definition and impact, and much better resolution in the high end.
   
  I agree with you very much on one thing though - they are both great cans, and very good value for their money.
   
  For beginners getting into Grado though (especially first cans) - I would very much recommend the Alessandro MS1i as an entry point - IMO they are the best value for money (entry point) in the entire Grado/Alessandro line-up.  Saying that - I still wouldn't go back to them after my customised 325is though


----------



## marone

pallentx said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > Buy the Grado SR80i, and you will be more than satisfied, especially for the price/performance. And also buy (L) cushions from Grado for them, it will make the sound stage a bit wider and give the sound more depth, they are great headphones.
> ...




Great! Thanks for the tip.

What I am doing is buying up lots of different cans for fun and listening to them. I will run out of cheaper prospects soon and then it's up to the price level of an 80i.

There are 4 or 5 Chinese made cans that I am getting that may be good and may be...not! 

Then in another few months it will be up to the level of a 325i.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





hifi man said:


> This thread makes me feel good about ordering the sr80i.


 
   
  Even after almost 2 years of owning my SR80i, i'm still amazed by how good they sound, for how little they cost, so yes, you should feel good.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





marone said:


> Great! Thanks for the tip.
> 
> What I am doing is buying up lots of different cans for fun and listening to them. I will run out of cheaper prospects soon and then it's up to the price level of an 80i.


 
   
  That's very similar to the approach I took when I started playing around with headphones. My theory was that if I found an entry level phone that really spoke to me, chances were good that I'd also like higher end offerings from that same company. That approach was a lot of fun, and it also resulted in my finding a true love for Grados   I had actually ruled them out after reading some very negative posts here on head-fi about them...thankfully a fellow Magnepan lover from another audio site encouraged me to try them for myself, which I did. I ordered the 80s and it was pretty much love at first listen.


----------



## pallentx

Quote: 





brooko said:


> Interesting & great to hear your impressions.
> 
> We'll have to disagree on our perceptions of them though
> 
> ...


 
  To my ears the bass on the 80s was more mid-bass, more of a good kick for rock you can feel. The 325is don't have that mid-bass bump, but they have more sub-bass that is tighter and extends deeper. I think your perception of "more" or "less" may depend on what exactly in bass you are looking for. I think a lot of the difference in perception of these phones has to do with the genre of music. I listen to a lot of acoustic music. The 325s render acoustic guitars, strings, etc beautifully. You can hear the pick clicking on the strings, fingers sliding and everything is super clean.
   
  And yes, anyone ordering SR80s should feel very good about their decision. I cant think of a better way to spend $100 on headphones. Same for the 325s.


----------



## marone

Great replies, thanks.

What is the current top line of Grado? That is currently made, not discontinued.

RS1, RS2, PS500 or GS1000i?


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





marone said:


> Great replies, thanks.
> 
> What is the current top line of Grado? That is currently made, not discontinued.
> 
> RS1, RS2, PS500 or GS1000i?


 
  Well the coronet top of the line (price wise) is the PS1000. They still produce all of the headphones you listed, plus the SR models.


----------



## Orakurumi

You could easily have a bunch of 80i's ready to give to anyone who vaguely likes their musics lol you could give em 2 years in a row if they stack em


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Well the coronet top of the line (price wise) is the PS1000. They still produce all of the headphones you listed, plus the SR models.


 
  I have no idea how the word *coronet *came up in my post!!!


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





orakurumi said:


> You could easily have a bunch of 80i's ready to give to anyone who vaguely likes their musics lol you could give em 2 years in a row if they stack em


 
  Does this mean you are not a fan of the 80, or are you comparing them to the price of the more expensive Grados?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> I have no idea how the word *coronet *came up in my post!!!


 
   
  uh oh...did autocorrect become self-aware?


----------



## joseph69

No clue. But I definitely didn't use that word in my post, and I read my post before submitting it, and it wasn't there. Very strange. Did you put it there *Focker? *Just kidding!


----------



## HPiper

Well I have never owned or listened to the sr80, but I did own and listen to the sr125i and compared to the 225i, I much preferred the 225, I thought the entire spectrum was better, bass, mids and treble, not to mention the extra detail and transparency I heard. True story, I was listening to an album I have listened to dozens and dozens of times, at one point I clearly heard the drummer playing a cowbell, I had never ever heard that before with any headphone I owned. I went back and listened again with my Senn's and once I knew it was there I could hear it, but before it was so far down in the mix and overshadowed by the rest of the band I had never heard it. It was at that point I knew the 225i's were keepers for sure.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Well I have never owned or listened to the sr80, but I did own and listen to the sr125i and compared to the 225i, I much preferred the 225, I thought the entire spectrum was better, bass, mids and treble, not to mention the extra detail and transparency I heard. True story, I was listening to an album I have listened to dozens and dozens of times, at one point I clearly heard the drummer playing a cowbell, I had never ever heard that before with any headphone I owned. I went back and listened again with my Senn's and once I knew it was there I could hear it, but before it was so far down in the mix and overshadowed by the rest of the band I had never heard it. It was at that point I knew the 225i's were keepers for sure.


 
   
  That's awesome...you can hear really deep into the recording with Grados, that's for sure. One of the things I love most about them. That happened to me once when I was listening to a track and I heard this weird noise...took me a while to figure it out, but then I realized that I was hearing the foot pedals on the piano being depressed. That's some serious detail!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> No clue. But I definitely didn't use that word in my post, and I read my post before submitting it, and it wasn't there. Very strange. Did you put it there *Focker? *Just kidding!


 
   
  Could be a glitch in the Matrix?


----------



## Orakurumi

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Does this mean you are not a fan of the 80, or are you comparing them to the price of the more expensive Grados?


 

 They're such good value you could give em two years in a row >=] since they can just stack em bwahaha


----------



## Orakurumi

Quote: 





focker said:


> That's awesome...you can hear really deep into the recording with Grados, that's for sure. One of the things I love most about them. That happened to me once when I was listening to a track and I heard this weird noise...took me a while to figure it out, but then I realized that I was hearing the foot pedals on the piano being depressed. That's some serious detail!


 
   
  SR225i's are my favs for mid-fi by a mile  they're even in my display pic haha

 I think anyone's who's been to real lives will prefer the Grados over darks because they put you on stage or first row, incomparably better for intensity <3
   
  I also like the natural appeal and musicality of the wood- I also found Beyers to be much more musical and forgiving as well compared to really razor sharp ones like ultrasones or ur regular sennheisers
   
  Question for people who've tried- do you think tubes or solid states add to the real experience more? With the example of being at a live rock concert as the measure
   
  Thanks


----------



## HPiper

Still trying to make up my mind on the tube/solid-state thing. I have both and to say the sound between them is different is an understatement, but my ss amp is quite old. I would like to listen to a new, somewhat high end ss amp like a Burson or Grace before I really make up my mind, but for now I prefer my tube amp over the ss amp I have.


----------



## HPiper

Has anybody had (as in owned) or been able to listen to some Grado SR series phones on both a Valhalla and a Lyr, if so which sounded the best to you? I am kind of leaning toward the Lyr becuase I am told it works wonders removing the 'veil' from the Senn HD650's but I listen to my Grados more so it is more important to me that the Grados sound good than the Senns.


----------



## marone

orakurumi said:


> SR225i's are my favs for mid-fi by a mile  they're even in my display pic haha




Do you prefer the 325is over the 225is or is your budget for the 225i and that's your mid-fi limit?

Or some other consideration?


----------



## Orakurumi

marone said:


> Do you prefer the 325is over the 225is or is your budget for the 225i and that's your mid-fi limit?
> 
> Or some other consideration?




They're both great at what they do, but the 325i's are the acquired taste and need burn in and source, so imo they're not ur average mid-fi plug in and go, though they have the far greater range and scalability (metal cups for crisp responsiveness) & intense grado sound & potential for low volume

Long story short I'm lazy so would go for the mellower 225i's that wow u right away


----------



## Orakurumi

hpiper said:


> Still trying to make up my mind on the tube/solid-state thing. I have both and to say the sound between them is different is an understatement, but my ss amp is quite old. I would like to listen to a new, somewhat high end ss amp like a Burson or Grace before I really make up my mind, but for now I prefer my tube amp over the ss amp I have.




I'm pretty happy with tubes so far >.< its that grass is greener feeling though I guess x_x


----------



## marone

orakurumi said:


> marone said:
> 
> 
> > Do you prefer the 325is over the 225is or is your budget for the 225i and that's your mid-fi limit?
> ...




It seems it is also a case of requiring good source components to feed the 325i that needs TLC to bring out the best in it.

That's cool and fine, but for now I am DAC/Amp rolling with just about anything I can find on the low end.

I look forward to when I have 20 cans and 20 amps and I can pair everything to find what works and what does not.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





marone said:


> It seems it is also a case of requiring good source components to feed the 325i that needs TLC to bring out the best in it.
> 
> That's cool and fine, but for now I am DAC/Amp rolling with just about anything I can find on the low end.
> 
> I look forward to when I have 20 cans and 20 amps and I can pair everything to find what works and what does not.


 
For what it's worth, I'm quite pleased listening to my 225i straight through my Ipod and my Android phone listening to Rhapsody-just screwing around the house.
   
Then, for better sound, I'll listen with an Asgard-2 to CD's in my stereo and sometimes streaming through an Internet receiver that's part of my dedicated speaker system. I haven't invested in a DAC yet, but I have a lot of CD's, and I feel like a well recorded CD and my A-2 gives me very nice sound. 
   
Sure, I may spend more money later....but, for an initial set up I think it's pretty sweet and I wasn't disappointed when I went to my first meet last weekend and heard a bunch of pricier rigs...sure some differences and refinement, etc. If someone gifted me $5-7 K one of those Stax systems would be cool. But, that ain't gonna happen any time soon.
   
   
 I think for the money I've spent, I can afford an extremely high quality listening experience across a variety of genres.....Mozart to Zeppelin to Yanni to Miles Davis Pink Floyd to Swans Leonard Cohen to Isis to Neil Young to Converge to Kreator to Opeth to the Mars Volta to Howard Shore soundracks to Fiona Apple to Death Metal! Alright, I'm going to stop there


----------



## Twinster

hpiper said:


> Has anybody had (as in owned) or been able to listen to some Grado SR series phones on both a Valhalla and a Lyr, if so which sounded the best to you? I am kind of leaning toward the Lyr becuase I am told it works wonders removing the 'veil' from the Senn HD650's but I listen to my Grados more so it is more important to me that the Grados sound good than the Senns.



I have not own any of the Schiit products (heard the Valhalla with DT880/600) but he Valhalla is an OTL design so technically better for higher impedance headphones (150 & up) and the LYR is a power beast so you might have no volume headroom.

With experience I would recommend the MAD Ear+ HD from Mappletree Audio. The best tube amp for Grado.


----------



## gefski

hpiper said:


> Has anybody had (as in owned) or been able to listen to some Grado SR series phones on both a Valhalla and a Lyr, if so which sounded the best to you? I am kind of leaning toward the Lyr becuase I am told it works wonders removing the 'veil' from the Senn HD650's but I listen to my Grados more so it is more important to me that the Grados sound good than the Senns.




I don't believe the Lyr or any good amp will radically transform the sonic personality of the HD650. If it did, it would likely transform the Grados in the same direction, probably an undesirable result since you say the Grados are more important.

Valhalla driving RS1i or SR60 Lcush is open, transparent, incisive, has body and texture, and is not fat. I haven't listened to Lyr.


----------



## TwoTrack

At CanLanta, I heard the Lyr drive my PS500s.  I was very impressed with the sound quality.  Definitely a nice combination.


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





gefski said:


> I don't believe the Lyr or any good amp will radically transform the sonic personality of the HD650. If it did, it would likely transform the Grados in the same direction, probably an undesirable result since you say the Grados are more important.
> 
> Valhalla driving RS1i or SR60 Lcush is open, transparent, incisive, has body and texture, and is not fat. I haven't listened to Lyr.


 

 What more could you want from an amplifier, sounds good to me.


----------



## Tony1110

I had the Asgard driving my 325is and PS500 and was initially impressed. Only when I plugged them into my integrated amp I couldn't really notice much difference so I sold the Asgard. The Graham Slee Solo ULDE was a different story however. The only amp I've heard that can impart some kind of soundstage to Grado cans. People who say Grados don't need an amp obviously haven't heard Grados on a good amp. I'd have said the same before I heard the Slee. Grado and Lyr is supposed to be a decent combination; Lyr will certainly supply plenty of current. But isn't Valhalla a high volt amp designed for 250ohm Senns and 600ohm Beyers?


----------



## HPiper

I looked briefly at the Graham line of amps and for the most part they are way beyond my price range. I don't recall exact prices but I seem to recall something around $800 to $10000 dollars. I am looking for something less than $500, so a Valhalla or Lyr would do nicely if they sound good. I was thinking about a Little Dot and call me old fashioned  but I decided I would rather get something made in America with a good warranty.
   I just got my SR325is phones, havn't had much time to listen to them but so far I have to admit I am not real impressed. I like my 225i better. They are kind of sounding like they are not really burned in very well so I am willing to give them some more time. The person I bought them from said he got them and didn't like the sound much, so he put them away in a closet and they sat there ever since until he decided to sell them, so it is completely possible they didn't get more than a few hours on them to begin with. More later.


----------



## Tony1110

Asgard is the one you want. It's a fine amp for the money and it's the one Schiit and Grado recommend for your headphones. I know because I asked them. I've read people commenting favourably on the Grado/Lyr combination but as a previous poster said, you wouldn't have much room for manoeuvre with the volume pot. That amp seems to have been designed for orthodynamics which require much higher current. The 325is do require quite a bit of burn in. I upgraded to the PS500 and still miss the in-yer-face mids of the 325is. Depends what you listen to really. They're rubbish for electronica but great for rock/indie etc. They're very detailed and like most Grados have a knack of making instruments sound real. Probably don't have the soundstage for classical but they're good for jazz too.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> I looked briefly at the Graham line of amps and for the most part they are way beyond my price range. I don't recall exact prices but I seem to recall something around $800 to $10000 dollars. I am looking for something less than $500, so a Valhalla or Lyr would do nicely if they sound good. I was thinking about a Little Dot and call me old fashioned  but I decided I would rather get something made in America with a good warranty.
> I just got my SR325is phones, haven't had much time to listen to them but so far I have to admit I am not real impressed. I like my 225i better. They are kind of sounding like they are not really burned in very well so I am willing to give them some more time. The person I bought them from said he got them and didn't like the sound much, so he put them away in a closet and they sat there ever since until he decided to sell them, so it is completely possible they didn't get more than a few hours on them to begin with. More later.


 
I'm going to concur. How much to spend is such a personal choice. If I were to spend upward of 1K, I'd be inclined to put them into upgrading headphones. Well, upgrading isn't right, I really like my Grados-adding options sounds better....choices/variety....following the adage that you get your biggest improvement in HP's/Speakers. Speaking just for myself only owning one set of $200 cans, I could justify spending no more than 2.5 times the value of the cans. But, to spend $1,000 for an amp for a $2-300 HP seems a little lopsided to me. If I wanted more sound stage, I think I'd get a second set of cans....and in fact, am considering the HE 500 for that very reason.One more "polite", refined set of cans w/ more sound stage and one more front and center, bright and aggressive. And, I'd be inclined to keep -in my case-my Asgard 2 which would drive both.
   
 Now, if you have several sets of cans ranging from say $150-1,000+ that changes the calculus entirely.
   
My opinions only, of course. And, to each his own, yada, yada....


----------



## Twinster

markm1 said:


> I'm going to concur. How much to spend is such a personal choice. If I were to spend upward of 1K, I'd be inclined to put them into upgrading headphones. Well, upgrading isn't right, I really like my Grados-adding options sounds better....choices/variety....following the adage that you get your biggest improvement in HP's/Speakers. Speaking just for myself only owning one set of $200 cans, I could justify spending no more than 2.5 times the value of the cans. But, to spend $1,000 for an amp for a $2-300 HP seems a little lopsided to me. If I wanted more sound stage, I think I'd get a second set of cans....and in fact, am considering the HE 500 for that very reason.One more "polite", refined set of cans w/ more sound stage and one more front and center, bright and aggressive. And, I'd be inclined to keep -in my case-my Asgard 2 which would drive both.
> 
> Now, if you have several sets of cans ranging from say $150-1,000+ that changes the calculus entirely.
> 
> My opinions only, of course. And, to each his own, yada, yada....




^ +1 very good advices here.


----------



## Hifi Man

Waiting for packages to arrive sucks.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> I just got my SR325is phones, havn't had much time to listen to them but so far I have to admit I am not real impressed. I like my 225i better. They are kind of sounding like they are not really burned in very well so I am willing to give them some more time. The person I bought them from said he got them and didn't like the sound much, so he put them away in a closet and they sat there ever since until he decided to sell them, so it is completely possible they didn't get more than a few hours on them to begin with. More later.


 
   
  The secret is to get to know them first (don't worry about 'burn in').  Use the 325i exclusively for a couple of days - without switching back to the 225is.  Your ears will adjust accordingly - and you'll get to appreciate the added detail and bass impact.
   
  Then after a couple of days (exclusive) have a quick switch back to the 225is and see if your opinion changes.
   
  If you still feel the same way (225i better) then sell the 325i.  But constantly switching between something you know (and your ears are already adjusted to), and something you don't, is not really being fair to the new cans.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Krutsch

Quote: 





brooko said:


> The secret is to get to know them first (don't worry about 'burn in').  Use the 325i exclusively for a couple of days - without switching back to the 225is.  Your ears will adjust accordingly - and you'll get to appreciate the added detail and bass impact.
> 
> Then after a couple of days (exclusive) have a quick switch back to the 225is and see if your opinion changes.
> 
> If you still feel the same way (225i better) then sell the 325i.  But constantly switching between something you know (and your ears are already adjusted to), and something you don't, is not really being fair to the new cans.  Just my opinion.


 
   
  +1
   
  Well said and especially true if comparing Grado with other brands (like Senn, in my case) that have a very different sound signature.


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> I'm going to concur. How much to spend is such a personal choice. If I were to spend upward of 1K, I'd be inclined to put them into upgrading headphones. Well, upgrading isn't right, I really like my Grados-adding options sounds better....choices/variety....following the adage that you get your biggest improvement in HP's/Speakers. Speaking just for myself only owning one set of $200 cans, I could justify spending no more than 2.5 times the value of the cans. But, to spend $1,000 for an amp for a $2-300 HP seems a little lopsided to me. If I wanted more sound stage, I think I'd get a second set of cans....and in fact, am considering the HE 500 for that very reason.One more "polite", refined set of cans w/ more sound stage and one more front and center, bright and aggressive. And, I'd be inclined to keep -in my case-my Asgard 2 which would drive both.
> 
> Now, if you have several sets of cans ranging from say $150-1,000+ that changes the calculus entirely.
> 
> My opinions only, of course. And, to each his own, yada, yada....


 
  I agree 100%.
   
  To buy a $1000 amp to play $200 phones on , does not make much sense to me either.
   
  For me personally...its....Headphones >Amp>DAC


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





tony1110 said:


> I had the Asgard driving my 325is and PS500 and was initially impressed. Only when I plugged them into my integrated amp I couldn't really notice much difference so I sold the Asgard. The Graham Slee Solo ULDE was a different story however. The only amp I've heard that can impart some kind of soundstage to Grado cans. People who say Grados don't need an amp obviously haven't heard Grados on a good amp. I'd have said the same before I heard the Slee. Grado and Lyr is supposed to be a decent combination; Lyr will certainly supply plenty of current. But isn't Valhalla a high volt amp designed for 250ohm Senns and 600ohm Beyers?


 
   
  I think that the reason people say that Grado don't 'need' an amp, is because, contrary to some other brands, they can give you the most of what, they have to offer straight out of just about anything, but that doesn't mean that they don't sound better with one.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





whirlwind said:


> I agree 100%.
> 
> To buy a $1000 amp to play $200 phones on , does not make much sense to me either.
> 
> For me personally...its....Headphones >Amp>DAC


 
   
  Count me in too,
   
  Instead of spending say, $600 to $700 on a combination of Grado headphones and amp, i would get either some PS500 or RS1i and drive them off my integrated amp.


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Count me in too,
> 
> Instead of spending say, $600 to $700 on a combination of Grado headphones and amp, i would get either some PS500 or RS1i and drive them off my integrated amp.


 

 I still have my old stereo components, all Onkyo. The Power amp has a headphone jack but I have never listened to anything through it. One of these days maybe I'll set it all up just for a listen, I might be surprised.


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





tony1110 said:


> Asgard is the one you want. It's a fine amp for the money and it's the one Schiit and Grado recommend for your headphones. I know because I asked them. I've read people commenting favourably on the Grado/Lyr combination but as a previous poster said, you wouldn't have much room for manoeuvre with the volume pot. That amp seems to have been designed for orthodynamics which require much higher current. The 325is do require quite a bit of burn in. I upgraded to the PS500 and still miss the in-yer-face mids of the 325is. Depends what you listen to really. They're rubbish for electronica but great for rock/indie etc. They're very detailed and like most Grados have a knack of making instruments sound real. Probably don't have the soundstage for classical but they're good for jazz too.


 

  Now that you mention it I remember someone else saying Grado themselves recommended the Asgard for their phones. Once I decide if I like tubes or SS better I will get either the Valhalla or Asgard 2 along with a Modi dac, then I should be set for a while.


----------



## gefski

tony1110 said:


> But isn't Valhalla a high volt amp designed for 250ohm Senns and 600ohm Beyers?




Yep, Schiit says it will drive 32 ohm phones fine, but is really designed as you described. 

My irrational behavior in choosing it was that my other amps in house are all-tube, I have been really happy down that path, I wanted to try an OTL amp, it's affordable, and it's US made.

The common perception with OTLs driving low impedance loads is poor damping (fat bass). This combo is not fat & I'm more than happy with the entire presentation.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> I still have my old stereo components, all Onkyo. The Power amp has a headphone jack but I have never listened to anything through it. One of these days maybe I'll set it all up just for a listen, I might be surprised.


 
   
  I have 2 vintage Marantz recievers, a 2220B and a 2226B, and a Yamaha CA-610II integrated amp, all from the mid to late 70's, and even though i get a 'blacker' background from my Musical Fidelity X-Can V2, i'd say that the sound quality i'm getting from these old geesers, is very satisfying.
   
  I just finish listening to Loreena McKennitt's live from Toronto CD with my PS1000 and my Yamaha int amp, and never really felt short changed.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I just finish listening to Loreena McKennitt's live from Toronto CD with my PS1000 and my Yamaha int amp, and never really felt short changed.


 
   
  @stacker - that is a fantastic CD!  My favourite cans for listening to it are actually the HD600.  Have you tried closing your eyes when using the PS1000 - especially between songs, and just let the  audience applause wash around you?  Could swear I was actually there sometimes.
   
  Great musical choice!


----------



## MacedonianHero

Well, I'm back in the Grado fold after being out for about a year or so. I've owned pretty much every Grado out there over the years, but missed having one in the stable. I picked up a pair of PS500s and I'm very happy with them. They are very similar to my (now sold) HF-2s, but with a wee bit more mid-bass and wider sound staging. Actually of all the on-ear Grados (RS1i included), the PS500s have the widest soundstage out there. I think I'm gonna pick up a pair of the bagel pads tomorrow and see how they sound.
   
  Anyhoo, listening to some Kid Rock now with the PS500s and yessir, Grados just rock!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Well, I'm back in the Grado fold after being out for about a year or so. I've owned pretty much every Grado out there over the years, but missed having one in the stable. I picked up a pair of PS500s and I'm very happy with them. They are very similar to my (now sold) HF-2s, but with a wee bit more mid-bass and wider sound staging. Actually of all the on-ear Grados (RS1i included), the PS500s have the widest soundstage out there. I think I'm gonna pick up a pair of the bagel pads tomorrow and see how they sound.
> 
> Anyhoo, listening to some Kid Rock now with the PS500s and yessir, Grados just rock!


 
   
  Hell yeah, my favorite Grado....nice choice, MH!


----------



## apollo11

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Well, I'm back in the Grado fold after being out for about a year or so. I've owned pretty much every Grado out there over the years, but missed having one in the stable. I picked up a pair of PS500s and I'm very happy with them. They are very similar to my (now sold) HF-2s, but with a wee bit more mid-bass and wider sound staging. Actually of all the on-ear Grados (RS1i included), the PS500s have the widest soundstage out there. I think I'm gonna pick up a pair of the bagel pads tomorrow and see how they sound.
> 
> Anyhoo, listening to some Kid Rock now with the PS500s and yessir, Grados just rock!


 
  Wow nice to hear from you again being back to grado. Please post your most detailed review of PS500 because i'm looking forward to buying it.


----------



## kvtaco17

macedonianhero said:


> Well, I'm back in the Grado fold after being out for about a year or so. I've owned pretty much every Grado out there over the years, but missed having one in the stable. I picked up a pair of PS500s and I'm very happy with them. They are very similar to my (now sold) HF-2s, but with a wee bit more mid-bass and wider sound staging. Actually of all the on-ear Grados (RS1i included), the PS500s have the widest soundstage out there. I think I'm gonna pick up a pair of the bagel pads tomorrow and see how they sound.
> 
> Anyhoo, listening to some Kid Rock now with the PS500s and yessir, Grados just rock!




congrats on the ps500!

I run the g cush on mine and while it does effect the sound quite a bit I actually like it. It evens out the sound in my opinion since the ps500 makes a good amount of low end, and makes the soundstage fairly large.


----------



## Tony1110

kvtaco17 said:


> congrats on the ps500!
> 
> I run the g cush on mine and while it does effect the sound quite a bit I actually like it. It evens out the sound in my opinion since the ps500 makes a good amount of low end, and makes the soundstage fairly large.




That Daft Punk album sounds excellent through the PS500s. I think they excel with electronic music. I read a comment on here, somebody said that they don't have a good genre bandwidth, but I think exactly the opposite: they sound brilliant with almost everything I've thrown at them.


----------



## kvtaco17

tony1110 said:


> That Daft Punk album sounds excellent through the PS500s. I think they excel with electronic music. I read a comment on here, somebody said that they don't have a good genre bandwidth, but I think exactly the opposite: they sound brilliant with almost everything I've thrown at them.



this is very true!


----------



## Krutsch

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Count me in too,
> 
> Instead of spending say, $600 to $700 on a combination of Grado headphones and amp, *i would get either some PS500 or RS1i and drive them off my integrated amp*.


 
   
  Well, I have a Pioneer VSX-1122-K (movies) and a NAD 375BEE (2-channel music), the latter of which is highly regarded by Stereophile.  Neither of them sound as good as my NuForce Icon HDP w/ Linear PS, using the same source material, when playing through headphones.
   
  The integrated amps are not (typically) well designed for head-fi.  YMMV, and if you have an older integrated amp, your setup may work really well for headphone use, but I was surprised at the differences I could hear w/ my Grados across the three systems.  Just my opinion, etc...


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





brooko said:


> @stacker - that is a fantastic CD!  My favourite cans for listening to it are actually the HD600.  Have you tried closing your eyes when using the PS1000 - especially between songs, and just let the  audience applause wash around you?  Could swear I was actually there sometimes.
> 
> Great musical choice!


 
   
  Closing my eyes!, are you kidding me?, in my opinion, they're is NO other way to do some serious listening, especially when it comes to the likes of Lorenna McKennitt, her music just transports me to another world, and when the music stops, i feel as rested as if i had slept 8 hours.
   
  The first song i heard from her was Tango to Evora, and that was it for me ,i was hooked.


----------



## kvtaco17

^ Just checking this out with my PS500's... I must... Get... lossless!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> ^ Just checking this out with my PS500's... I must... Get... lossless!


 
   
  It must sound great through the PS500, wich as a farely big soudstage, try to have a listen to her version of Greensleeves, on The Visit CD.


----------



## kvtaco17

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> It must sound great through the PS500, wich as a farely big soudstage, try to have a listen to her version of Greensleeves, on The Visit CD.


 
   
  I will for sure!
   
  Sound stage is extra giant because I'm rocking the g cush today. Was in that mood lol


----------



## Hifi Man

I'm feeling a little bit shaky about the Grado sr80i. I've worn them for a few hours and I'm not sure I'm impressed with them. I kind of feel like they aren't noticeably better than my AKG K240.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





hifi man said:


> I'm feeling a little bit shaky about the Grado sr80i. I've worn them for a few hours and I'm not sure I'm impressed with them. I kind of feel like they aren't noticeably better than my AKG K240.


 
   
  Although i've never tryed them that way, you might want to try the L cush on your SR80i, i know that some people have been very impressed by this simple mod.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





apollo11 said:


> Wow nice to hear from you again being back to grado. Please post your most detailed review of PS500 because i'm looking forward to buying it.


 
  Will do, but they are fairly close to the HF-2s. So you could find those reviews and substitute them for this. Just add a wee bit more mid bass and better imaging. 
  Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> congrats on the ps500!
> 
> I run the g cush on mine and while it does effect the sound quite a bit I actually like it. It evens out the sound in my opinion since the ps500 makes a good amount of low end, and makes the soundstage fairly large.


 
  I had the bagel pads for my (now sold) HF-2s and really liked them. Ordered yet another pair to match up with these. Should be here Monday. Agreed with your assessments with these pads.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





hifi man said:


> I'm feeling a little bit shaky about the Grado sr80i. I've worn them for a few hours and I'm not sure I'm impressed with them. I kind of feel like they aren't noticeably better than my AKG K240.


 
  I've never heard the AKG-240, but I'm curious to hear your personal impressions of the Grado 80i, and what your listening sources and materials are.
  Also did you like the AKG's, and where just curious to as how the 80's sounded?
  Please give your impressions.and Also how long have you had them?


----------



## HPiper

Are those 80i's new? Might be like the problem I am/was having with my 325is, just needs some burn in time. The sound is already better with just 8-10 hours on them.


----------



## zeinharis

Get mine just now, it is the MS2i, but it's still on the same family with grados


----------



## kvtaco17

Quote: 





zeinharis said:


> Get mine just now, it is the MS2i, but it's still on the same family with grados


 

 Congrats!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





krutsch said:


> Well, I have a Pioneer VSX-1122-K (movies) and a NAD 375BEE (2-channel music), the latter of which is highly regarded by Stereophile.  Neither of them sound as good as my NuForce Icon HDP w/ Linear PS, using the same source material, when playing through headphones.
> 
> The integrated amps are not (typically) well designed for head-fi.  YMMV, and if you have an older integrated amp, your setup may work really well for headphone use, but I was surprised at the differences I could hear w/ my Grados across the three systems.  Just my opinion, etc...


 
   
  Using the same headphones, i too, prefer the sound of my X-Can V2 to that of my vintage gear, but even i use my X-Can to drive my SR80i, it still doesn't as good as my PS1000 through the vintage gear.
   
  I know that it's unfair to compare the SR80i to the PS1000, but as i have said, if i had $600 to spend, i'd rather get some PS500 and drive them of my old stuff, than buy some SR225i or SR325is and spend the rest on an headphone amp.
   
  I think that they're is more sonic gain to be had by upgrading the headphones, that being said, if you own TOTL headphones, or, let's say that after hearing the pricier models, you still prefer the sound signature of your $300-$400 headphones, then buying an headphone amp makes sense.
   
  Just my two cents.


----------



## kvtaco17

stacker45 said:


> It must sound great through the PS500, wich as a farely big soudstage, try to have a listen to her version of Greensleeves, on The Visit CD.




man thank you so much! Now I have yet another artist to obsess over! And fyi ps500 owners g cush + live recordings = nirvana!


----------



## Krutsch

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Using the same headphones, i too, prefer the sound of my X-Can V2 to that of my vintage gear, but even i use my X-Can to drive my SR80i, it *still doesn't as good as my PS1000 through the vintage gear*.


 
   
  I see your point.  BTW, what are you using for vintage gear (i.e. your integrated amp) - just curious.


----------



## Hifi Man

I actually like these things a lot. Hours of listening and no fatigue on my ear cartilage like I thought there would be. I feel like I can hear things more clearly at low volumes than my AKG K240 does at low volumes. It's just a juicier sound. Not a 100% improvement over the K240 but I feel like I'm hearing a clear difference. The AKG K240 is definitely bassier. 
   
  I am curious about the Alessandro I keep seeing people mention. Maybe I should try that instead of the sr80i? I don't know. I feel like if I return these to save up for those maybe I would be better off getting something like the sennheiser momentum.


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Using the same headphones, i too, prefer the sound of my X-Can V2 to that of my vintage gear, but even i use my X-Can to drive my SR80i, it still doesn't as good as my PS1000 through the vintage gear.
> 
> I know that it's unfair to compare the SR80i to the PS1000, but as i have said, if i had $600 to spend, i'd rather get some PS500 and drive them of my old stuff, than buy some SR225i or SR325is and spend the rest on an headphone amp.
> 
> ...


 
  I use an Asus Essence STX souncard to drive my RS1i....they sound great.
   
  I have listened to them thru my buddy's Schlitt   Magi/Modi and I have to say the Asus sound card is every bit as good IMHO.
   
  I have thought about buying an amp to set up a listening station in the living room using a laptop.....not sure what amp would be good...I would not want to spend over $400 on one, for sure.....as I would love to add the Grado PS500 soon.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





whirlwind said:


> I use an Asus Essence STX souncard to drive my RS1i....they sound great.
> 
> I have listened to them thru my buddy's Schlitt   Magi/Modi and I have to say the Asus sound card is every bit as good IMHO.
> 
> I have thought about buying an amp to set up a listening station in the living room using a laptop.....not sure what amp would be good...I would not want to spend over $400 on one, for sure.....as I would love to add the Grado PS500 soon.


 
  Does a sound card bypass the internal sound card that a computer comes with? I've recently (6 months) started listening to my MBP as a music source besides my Cd's, and I'm curious to what a sound card does, is it a dac in reality? Thanks.


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Does a sound card bypass the internal sound card that a computer comes with? I've recently (6 months) started listening to my MBP as a music source besides my Cd's, and I'm curious to what a sound card does, is it a dac in reality? Thanks.


 
  Yes, you use your soundcard and turn onboard sound off in bios......some soundcards have a built in headphone amp....the Asus Essence ST and STX have a darn good one, IMO.


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Does a sound card bypass the internal sound card that a computer comes with? I've recently (6 months) started listening to my MBP as a music source besides my Cd's, and I'm curious to what a sound card does, is it a dac in reality? Thanks.


 

 Yes it is, and you can have more than one sound card, though sometimes that can cause problems. Most people disable the built-in soundcard when they get a plug-in card but sometimes they get along together. Depends on  what interrupts they use ect.  All sound cards have a dac, built-in and plug-in, it is just that the add-on cards, if you get a good one, have a much better dac and several (Like the Soundblaster Titanium) also have a built-in headphone amplifier as well which is what you really want to get the most out of listening to music out of your PC with headphones. There is a forum on here called Computer Audio, check that out, a lot of your questions will be answered.


----------



## joseph69

Thanks for the replys, I was a little bit confused on what a sound card actually did.
  Thank you!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





krutsch said:


> I see your point.  BTW, what are you using for vintage gear (i.e. your integrated amp) - just curious.


 
   
  I have 4 modest sound systems, system 1 plays double duty as a home theater and a stereo headphone rig, i had some time, so i listed all the components, here you go.
   
  System 1)  Yamaha RX-V 2200 reciever
                    Yamaha DVD-S2700 DVD/CD player
                    Yamaha KX-321 cassette tape recorder  
                    Technics SL-1200 MK2 TT with an Ortofon 2M Black cartridge
                    Musical Fidelity X-Can V2 with Electro Harmonix 6922 tubes headphone amp
                    
  System 2) 1978 Yamaha CA-610II integrated amp
                   1978 Yamaha YP-D6 TT with an Audio-Technica AT95e cartridge
                   2008 Yamaha DVD-S1800 DVD/CD player
   
  System 3) 1974 Marantz 2220B reciever
                   1974 Marantz 6300 TT with a Grado Black cartridge
                   1973 Pioneer RT-1020L Reel to Reel Tape recorder
                   1993 Technics SL-PG 340 CD player
   
  System 4) 1979 Marantz 2226B reciever
                   1979 Marantz 6350Q TT with an Ortofon 2M Blue cartridge
                   1991 Technics SL-PS 700 CD player
   
  By the way, i know that many people don't use CD players anymore, but just in case someone wanted a second player and didn't want to invest too much, the MASH 1 bit D/A converters in the Technics CD players sound pretty good, and they're dirt cheap.


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I have 4 modest sound systems, system 1 plays double duty as a home theater and a stereo headphone rig, i had some time, so i listed all the components, here you go.
> 
> System 1)  Yamaha RX-V 2200 reciever
> Yamaha DVD-S2700 DVD/CD player
> ...


 

 All I can say is...You must REALLY like music...that is a lot of stuff!


----------



## Hifi Man

Is it worth upgrading from Grado sr80i to sr225i?


----------



## CH23

hifi man said:


> Is it worth upgrading from Grado sr80i to sr225i?




How you enjoy music is very subjective, so, i can only advise you to have a good hearing session to see if it gives you the chills. If it does and your wallet allows you to buy them, then do so.

-CH23


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





hifi man said:


> Is it worth upgrading from Grado sr80i to sr225i?


 
  Well....that would depend on your ears and if you have decided or not if you like the Grado sound signature.
   
  Both are great headphones.....but if you are not sure if you like the SR80i , then I am not sure you will like the SR225i.
   
  Grados are pretty much love/hate.....you probably have to love the SR80i to love the SR225i


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





hifi man said:


> Is it worth upgrading from Grado sr80i to sr225i?


 
  Didn't you just get the 80's recently?
  If so, I would listen to them for a while, because they really are excellent headphones. But if you are not happy with them, (for what ever reason), then thats a different story


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> All I can say is...You must REALLY like music...that is a lot of stuff!


 
   
  I do REALLY like music, but i obviously also like vintage gear. what's nice about this old stuff is that, if after a while, you decide to sell some components, you can often sell for the same price you've paid, or you might even turn a profit, if you bought at the right price.
   
  Also, aside from being a sound investment, i think that vintage gear looks much better than the newer stuff,  and being a vinyl enthusiast, i also like the fact that they often have very decent performing built in phono stages.
   
  Most of what i have is near, or in mint condition, and has been paid between $150 to $250, so it's not too bad, especially when you consider that you can pretty much get your money back and more.


----------



## snapple10

have been away from my Grados  
   
  hello PS500 
   
   

   
   
   
  I have missed you. 
   
  straight out of the dx100 , like how they do not need much to drive


----------



## Krutsch

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I have 4 modest sound systems, system 1 plays double duty as a home theater and a stereo headphone rig, i had some time, so i listed all the components, here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Nice, really nice ... I'm jealous!  I still spin a lot of optical plastic and my favorite spinner (Onkyo C-S5VL) sounds better than anything I can get out of my Mac/PC + gear; especially with the Grados.   In fact, my favorite playback chain is the Onkyo -> NuForce Icon -> RS2i - pure heaven for my ears.  I seriously considered a Rega DAC to get the same Wolfson DAC + selectable filters combination the spinner has to use with my Mac/PC, but decided to hold off on the extra spend (my divorce was looming...).


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





krutsch said:


> Nice, really nice ... I'm jealous!  I still spin a lot of optical plastic and my favorite spinner (Onkyo C-S5VL) sounds better than anything I can get out of my Mac/PC + gear; especially with the Grados.   In fact, my favorite playback chain is the Onkyo -> NuForce Icon -> RS2i - pure heaven for my ears.  I seriously considered a Rega DAC to get the same Wolfson DAC + selectable filters combination the spinner has to use with my Mac/PC, but decided to hold off on the extra spend (my divorce was looming...).


 
  I agree, I recently started listening to Cd's imported to my MBP, but Cd's played through my 90's Sony ES Cd players definitly sound better than the MBP played through the exact same sources. All my other sources are from the early 90's also. Very nice sounding equipment, and worth every penny for the 20+ years it has lasted, and still going strong.


----------



## HPiper

Well I did what I was saying, reconnected all my old stereo equipment and gave it a listen. It isn't bad, but at the same time it is no where near my Headroom amp in any capacity. Certainly useable though. Least now I know.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





krutsch said:


> Nice, really nice ... I'm jealous!  I still spin a lot of optical plastic and my favorite spinner (Onkyo C-S5VL) sounds better than anything I can get out of my Mac/PC + gear; especially with the Grados.   In fact, my favorite playback chain is the Onkyo -> NuForce Icon -> RS2i - pure heaven for my ears.  I seriously considered a Rega DAC to get the same Wolfson DAC + selectable filters combination the spinner has to use with my Mac/PC, but decided to hold off on the extra spend (my divorce was looming...).


 
   
  Don't be jealous, you've said it yourself ...''pure heaven for my ears'', that tells me that you are enjoying what you have, and that's what counts.
   
  By the way, sorry to hear about your divorce, i'm divorced too, so i can relate.


----------



## markm1

I saw a post some time ago about a Grado dealer in Northern Virginia that will let you audition the entire Grado line. I've only been able to listen up to the 325.
   
  I own the 225i and want to audition the RS1i and PS500.
   
  Can any of you point me in the right direction? 
   
   I live in MD abour an hour out of DC.
   
  Much Thanks!


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> Can any of you point me in the right direction?
> 
> Much Thanks!


 
  1, Check out: http://www.gradolabs.com/page_dealers.php
  2. Call dealers near you and ask which models they have available for audition.
  3. Bring your own source or bring your 225i so you can compare to the other models
  4. You can likely compare to other brands as well.
  Good Luck
  SFYW!


----------



## markm1

Thanks!


----------



## kvtaco17

I posted this in the amp section BUT since I mainly listen with my PS500 and Magnum V5 (The AD900x gets a lot of time too) its kinda reverent here too...
   
   
  I usually don't post much asking for help BUT I'm stuck between a few amps... My current amp is a Fiio E17 and it does everything fairly well BUT I feel like I'm losing something in terms of quality when I'm at my desk using it as a USB DAC and amp. I currently have the following cans...


 Audio Technica ATH-AD900X
 Audio Technica ATH-M50
 Beyerdynamic DT990 pro
 Grado PS500
 Grado 225i (heavily modded/pimped)
 Grado Magnum V5 Woodied/custom headband
 Superlux HD681 EVO
   
  All of these would see time with the new DAC and amp... I would like something fairly neutral...

 Ive looked at the Aune T1, the Magni and Modi... and can't decide... or even a Little Dot I+, and Modi...
   
  Any other suggestions, trying to keep this under $300...


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> I saw a post some time ago about a Grado dealer in Northern Virginia that will let you audition the entire Grado line. I've only been able to listen up to the 325.
> 
> I own the 225i and want to audition the RS1i and PS500.
> 
> ...


 
  The RS1i has a lot more treble energy (and less bass) than the PS500s. The PS500s image noticeably better. I love the RS1i's but find the PS500s more to my liking.


----------



## HPiper

Well I was listening to my new 325is tonight and I am still not totally sold on the sound, even though they are quite a bit better than when I first got them. I think I want to try some G-Cush pads on them though before I quit, some people say it makes a pretty big change (for the better).
   On another note and topic really. I noticed something earlier tonight. I was listening to my 325's and the particular track had some backup singers that came in on the chorus. At that time I was comparing the 325's with my Sennheiser HD580's and I don't know what the term for this is, imaging, transparency, or what. With the Grado I could hear the backup singers and I could tell that at least 1 of them was a woman, but that was it. Listening with the Senns I could tell there were 3 backup singers and they were all 3 women. I don't know what gives one headphone the ability to pick up, what I would call, micro-detail  and another not. I was kind of taken back by that because in all other respects I was liking the Grados more.


----------



## jimbob54

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Well I was listening to my new 325is tonight and I am still not totally sold on the sound, even though they are quite a bit better than when I first got them. I think I want to try some G-Cush pads on them though before I quit, some people say it makes a pretty big change (for the better).
> On another note and topic really. I noticed something earlier tonight. I was listening to my 325's and the particular track had some backup singers that came in on the chorus. At that time I was comparing the 325's with my Sennheiser HD580's and I don't know what the term for this is, imaging, transparency, or what. With the Grado I could hear the backup singers and I could tell that at least 1 of them was a woman, but that was it. Listening with the Senns I could tell there were 3 backup singers and they were all 3 women. I don't know what gives one headphone the ability to pick up, what I would call, micro-detail  and another not. I was kind of taken back by that because in all other respects I was liking the Grados more.


 

 What are you amping the 325s with and what quality source? I have added the Gcush to mine and love it, but my amp is quite bassy so offsets some of the bass loss you get from the Gcush. If you have a way of upping the bass EQ that may pay dividends. G cush does improve the imaging and soundstage for me though. Great separation of detail.
   
  I have also noticed the 325s are very unforgiving with poorly recorded and lower bitrate tracks.
   
  In short, keep burning them in (mine took a good 200 hours to mellow out) and try the Gcush if you have the $ spare. I love it.


----------



## Krutsch

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Well I was listening to my new 325is tonight and *I am still not totally sold on the sound, even though they are quite a bit better than when I first got them*. I think I want to try some G-Cush pads on them though before I quit, some people say it makes a pretty big change (for the better).
> On another note and topic really. I noticed something earlier tonight. I was listening to my 325's and the particular track had some backup singers that came in on the chorus. At that time *I was comparing the 325's with my Sennheiser HD580's* and I don't know what the term for this is, imaging, transparency, or what. With the Grado I could hear the backup singers and I could tell that at least 1 of them was a woman, but that was it. Listening with the Senns I could tell there were 3 backup singers and they were all 3 women. *I don't know what gives one headphone the ability to pick up, what I would call, micro-detail  and another not*. I was kind of taken back by that because in all other respects I was liking the Grados more.


 
   
  My $0.02 on this... I have learned over the years to avoid rapidly A-B'ing my headphones - especially going between Grado and Sennheiser, which have very different sound signatures.  When I do this, I tend to not like the new one (i.e. the one I haven't been listening to as much).  YMMV, but my brain/ears need time to re-acclimate to the the phones and only then am *I* able to appreciate the subtlety of that headphone's unique sound characteristics.  Try just listening to the 325s for an extended period, with high quality source material that you know well and love, and see if you still have the same feeling about your Grados when you are done.


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





krutsch said:


> My $0.02 on this... I have learned over the years to avoid rapidly A-B'ing my headphones - especially going between Grado and Sennheiser, which have very different sound signatures.  When I do this, I tend to not like the new one (i.e. the one I haven't been listening to as much).  YMMV, but my brain/ears need time to re-acclimate to the the phones and only then am *I* able to appreciate the subtlety of that headphone's unique sound characteristics.  Try just listening to the 325s for an extended period, with high quality source material that you know well and love, and see if you still have the same feeling about your Grados when you are done.


 
  +1


----------



## wes008

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> All of these would see time with the new DAC and amp... I would like something fairly neutral...
> 
> Ive looked at the Aune T1, the Magni and Modi... and can't decide... or even a Little Dot I+, and Modi...
> 
> Any other suggestions, trying to keep this under $300...


 
  LDI+ and Modi!!! I haven't tried the LDI+, but I've heard nothing but great things about it. I did own the Magni/Modi stack, and it was too bright for my liking when used with my Grados. Now, when I was just using the Magni with another dac/no dac, it was alright, but for some reason, the Modi has some brightness to it 0_0 but a pair of good tubes on the LDI+ should tame that. I'm planning on the I+, but my current objective is to upgrade my Grados.


----------



## mrip541

Yesterday I stood next to someone on the NYC 4/5 express going downtown rocking 325s into a JDS amp. I give it a roughly 100% chance that you're around here somewhere. Thumbs up!


----------



## Trunks159

^lol I know right!


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





jimbob54 said:


> What are you amping the 325s with and what quality source? I have added the Gcush to mine and love it, but my amp is quite bassy so offsets some of the bass loss you get from the Gcush. If you have a way of upping the bass EQ that may pay dividends. G cush does improve the imaging and soundstage for me though. Great separation of detail.
> 
> I have also noticed the 325s are very unforgiving with poorly recorded and lower bitrate tracks.
> 
> In short, keep burning them in (mine took a good 200 hours to mellow out) and try the Gcush if you have the $ spare. I love it.


 

 200 hours? Wow, well I guess we do have a way to go then!! I am using my Headroom Max amp, really good solid state amp. I also have a relatively cheap tube amp I use also. Like I said I am not giving up on them by any means, especially after the 200hr comment. I guess I was expecting them to be remarkably better than my 225i and they are (so far) just marginally better. I will say however I have heard a couple songs on them that they just make me say WOW. I don;t know exactly why these sound SO good. Someone (Dubstep Girl I think) told me they were very revealing of the source and maybe those are just really well recorded cd's.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Well I was listening to my new 325is tonight and I am still not totally sold on the sound, even though they are quite a bit better than when I first got them. I think I want to try some G-Cush pads on them though before I quit, some people say it makes a pretty big change (for the better).
> On another note and topic really. I noticed something earlier tonight. I was listening to my 325's and the particular track had some backup singers that came in on the chorus. At that time I was comparing the 325's with my Sennheiser HD580's and I don't know what the term for this is, imaging, transparency, or what. With the Grado I could hear the backup singers and I could tell that at least 1 of them was a woman, but that was it. Listening with the Senns I could tell there were 3 backup singers and they were all 3 women. I don't know what gives one headphone the ability to pick up, what I would call, micro-detail  and another not. I was kind of taken back by that because in all other respects I was liking the Grados more.


 
  I really disliked the SR325is headphones. I thought I was "upgrading" from the SR225i's but boy was I wrong. The treble just left my ears ringing. I couldn't live with them so I used that as motivation to pick up the RS1s. YMMV of course.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> I really disliked the SR325is headphones. I thought I was "upgrading" from the SR225i's but boy was I wrong. The treble just left my ears ringing. I couldn't live with them so I used that as motivation to pick up the RS1s. YMMV of course.


 
  Its really strange how everyone gives such different opinions on the 325is, as far as the "brightness" is concerned. I own the 325is and find it far from bright, actually I wish it was a little bit "brighter".


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> I really disliked the SR325is headphones. I thought I was "upgrading" from the SR225i's but boy was I wrong. The treble just left my ears ringing. I couldn't live with them so I used that as motivation to pick up the RS1s. YMMV of course.


 
  And I thought I was upgrading to the PS500 from the 325is.
   
  Boy was I wrong.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> And I thought I was upgrading to the PS500 from the 325is.
> 
> Boy was I wrong.


 
   
  Boy you guys really like your treble!


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> And I thought I was upgrading to the PS500 from the 325is.
> 
> Boy was I wrong.


 
  Why is this, Ive heard some read (never heard) things about the PS500. What didn't you like about then compared to the 325's?


----------



## thelostMIDrange

fwiw , having heard about a few sets of 325's/ can say some 325's sounded super trebly/metallic as Macedonian has heard and 325's that sounded pretty much like run of the mill SR's in terms of brightness. Product variation and/or development is the likely explanation for peoples' differing field reports imo. Because a bright set of 325's will be bright to everyone who doesn't have hearing deficits. Which would suggest variation in that model over the years and not some super consistent model which is heard differently. you guys give too much credit to grado for consistency. At least with that model it seems......on the bass/ In particular I've heard an older 325 that had just as big a bass hump as the ps500 and you'd be hard pressed to tell that set apart from a ps500 imo.


----------



## Brooko

Sadly leaving the 'club' for now.  Just sold my SR325i full woody jacket.  Loved those cans - but time for a change.  Not sure what yet - have to look around.


----------



## krussster

have been using rs325is for almost two years now and loving it. but after a while deep inside i was wishing for something more out of the grado sound.
   
  so far im thinking of letting the cans go and jumping to rs1i / ps500. is it worth the $$$?
   
  75% of my library consists of hard rock, metalcore, POST-ROCK (fav genre) and heavy metal as well. thoughts/opinions?


----------



## Krutsch

Quote: 





brooko said:


> Sadly leaving the 'club' for now.  Just sold my SR325i full woody jacket.  Loved those cans - but time for a change.  Not sure what yet - have to look around.


 
   
  I am right there with you on that... after reading all 800+ pages of the 'Show us your Head-fi station...' thread, I have convinced myself that my next set of phones will be LCD-2s.  And I'm not buying a thing until I can afford a pair, along with an amp upgrade.


----------



## kvtaco17

krussster said:


> have been using rs325is for almost two years now and loving it. but after a while deep inside i was wishing for something more out of the grado sound.
> 
> so far im thinking of letting the cans go and jumping to rs1i / ps500. is it worth the $$$?
> 
> 75% of my library consists of hard rock, metalcore, POST-ROCK (fav genre) and heavy metal as well. thoughts/opinions?




I listen to a ton of metal and rock with my ps500's... Well worth it over the 325!


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





krutsch said:


> I am right there with you on that... after reading all 800+ pages of the 'Show us your Head-fi station...' thread, I have convinced myself that my next set of phones will be LCD-2s.  And I'm not buying a thing until I can afford a pair, along with an amp upgrade.


 
   
  My dilemma is more whether I stick with my current 3 mid-fi cans (K701, DT880 and HD600) .... or bite the bullet, sell up, and go HD800.  The fun shall be deciding over the next couple of months


----------



## whirlwind

PS500 is next up for me....will be good company with my RS1i's.


----------



## kvtaco17

So for you guys that have the asgard/asgard 2... Is it worth getting the asgard 2 and waiting or is the asgard 1 ok if I can get it under $200? This would be obviously for my ps500/magnum v5/sr225i. Basically is it worth saving the little bit?


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> So for you guys that have the asgard/asgard 2... Is it worth getting the asgard 2 and waiting or is the asgard 1 ok if I can get it under $200? This would be obviously for my ps500/magnum v5/sr225i. Basically is it worth saving the little bit?


 

  i think it would depend greatly on how you are gonna use the amp.
  if solely with headphones, the asgard 1 under $200 would great.
  if you were going to do a fair amount of listening with powered monitors, asgard 2 might be worth the extra $$
  i listen to my audioengine a2's as almost as much as my headphones
  i had the magni, and loved it, but listening to speakers as much as i do, i really wanted to have the option of preouts
  i couldn't swing the 250 of the asgard 2, so i went back to the fiio e09k,
  now my disclaimer : i haven't heard the asgards, just basing my opinion on what i've read, so, take my thoughts with a grain of salt !


----------



## markm1

I have the Asgard-2, but it is my first amp. I'm paring it with a Grado 225i. I really like it, but I have no idea if it's a step up in SQ from the original. My suspicion is that it is an improvement. But, how much?


----------



## kvtaco17

I'm tempted just to wait it out... No what if's... I'm just worried its not $50-$100 better...


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





whirlwind said:


> PS500 is next up for me....will be good company with my RS1i's.


 
   
  Smart move, they have very different sound signatures, you're getting two very good sounding high end headphones, for less than the price of most flagships.


----------



## Krutsch

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Smart move, they have very different sound signatures, you're getting two very good sounding high end headphones, for less than the price of most flagships.


 
   
  So, stacker45, I have to ask... I found your thread comparing the two:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/601439/grado-ps-500-vs-rs1i-impressions
   
  A year later, do you still feel the same, with respect to your comparison between the two models?
   
  Thanks, in advance.


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Smart move, they have very different sound signatures, you're getting two very good sounding high end headphones, for less than the price of most flagships.


 
  Yep, that is exactly the way that I am looking at it.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> I'm tempted just to wait it out... No what if's... I'm just worried its not $50-$100 better...


 
  don't worry, its all so very objective, how can one tell if something is 50, 70, 100 , 200 better than something else.
  i've read where people have compared the magni and asgard 1, and while they overall found the asgard to sound better
  they didn't find it the difference in sound between the two overly dramatic, where as the difference in price is dramatic
  enough to make them choose the magni.
  i'd wager that the difference in sound between the two asgards is even less than the difference between the as1 and the magni


----------



## krussster

Care to elaborate further? Thought of settling on either rs1i or ps500 but not both... Still at the crossroads here



stacker45 said:


> Smart move, they have very different sound signatures, you're getting two very good sounding high end headphones, for less than the price of most flagships.


----------



## Orakurumi

Quote: 





krutsch said:


> I am right there with you on that... after reading all 800+ pages of the 'Show us your Head-fi station...' thread, I have convinced myself that my next set of phones will be LCD-2s.  And I'm not buying a thing until I can afford a pair, along with an amp upgrade.


 
  Solid choice, luscious sound, comfortable and not too analytical


----------



## CrystalT

Got to demo the SR80/115/325 during my trip to NY...
   
  ...As much as I love Grado's sound, I have to say that the discontinued Pioneer SE-A1000 is likely better, and can still be found places for around $60. .-.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> Got to demo the SR80/115/325 during my trip to NY...
> 
> ...As much as I love Grado's sound, I have to say that the discontinued Pioneer SE-A1000 is likely better, and can still be found places for around $60. .-.


 
  I wasn't entirely sold on the Grado sound when I demo'd them the first time using my Skyrocket as the source.
   
  I liked them MUCH more when I used a different source (iPhone 3GS), and even more now using them out of my computer.
   
  They've definitely grown on me.
   
  And you didn't have to go all the way to NYC to demo them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, come up to Tempe or Scottsdale.  There's a home audio store here that has most of the range.


----------



## CrystalT

I was in NY for a SSBM event, and visited Manhattan, so I figured I'd do some demoing.
   
  I've tried a bunch of sources, and no offense, but I don't think source changes how they sound very much, if at all, if the source has an adequate DAC. I ran them through my rockboxed Clip Zip.
   
  Def. gonna check out Tempe some time, though.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> I was in NY for a SSBM event, and visited Manhattan, so I figured I'd do some demoing.
> 
> I've tried a bunch of sources, and no offense, but I don't think source changes how they sound very much, if at all, if the source has an adequate DAC. I ran them through my rockboxed Clip Zip.
> 
> Def. gonna check out Tempe some time, though.


 
  I think that's the problem with my phone, though.  The DAC seems to be absolute crap.  Anything better than earbuds just sound like crap through it.
   
  If you do decide to head up to Tempe, the place is right off the 10 and really easy to find.  They're closed Sun-Mon and maybe only open by appointment on Sat; but they're really nice folks.


----------



## jimbob54

liquidzoo said:


> I think that's the problem with my phone, though.  The DAC seems to be absolute crap.  Anything better than earbuds just sound like crap through it.
> 
> If you do decide to head up to Tempe, the place is right off the 10 and really easy to find.  They're closed Sun-Mon and maybe only open by appointment on Sat; but they're really nice folks.




(Sorry, meant to quote CrystalT here) I promise you, source and amp make a huge difference to my 325is. Played straight from my iPod, sound ok. Through my Fiio e17 from iTunes (various bit rates up to lossless), better. Through my Laptop to Musical Fidelity Vdac to Heed Canamp, especially lossless, totally different beast!


----------



## CrystalT

Amp makes zero difference in sound quality, and lossless and v0 have no perceivable difference.


----------



## jimbob54

Suspect this is one of those agree to disagree scenarios. Leave it there.


----------



## HPiper

Obvious troll


----------



## CrystalT

You're not very good at detecting trolls, HPiper. I just don't believe in the same things you do.


----------



## woophoria

I can't speak to anybody else's setup, but when I compared some SR80s at a dealer, first out of my ipod classic, next out of a $3,000 Rogue Audio amp, on a scale of 1-10, the difference was about a 10.


----------



## CH23

Quote: 





woophoria said:


> I can't speak to anybody else's setup, but when I compared some SR80s at a dealer, first out of my ipod classic, next out of a $3,000 Rogue Audio amp, on a scale of 1-10, the difference was about a 10.


 
  That's exactly it.
   
  CrystalT, what is your setup? 
  If you've a very decent audio player, amp can make very little difference, but it can also depend on the amp you've tried.
   
  with my iPhone 4, an amp would make a great difference, but with my iPhone 5, it sounds better un-amped.


----------



## CrystalT

I compared them to my rockboxed clip zip through hpo, my laptops hpo, my laptop with focusrite vrmbox (underrated dac. Very capable cirrus logic dac/amp) and through my pioneer vsx9900. The only difference was that the laptop was noisy through headphone out. There was no perceived coloration in any of the sources I used. The only benefit to an amp is that I hit acceptable listening levels easier.

I just don't hear what you guys are. 

Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CH23

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> I compared them to my rockboxed clip zip through hpo, my laptops hpo, my laptop with focusrite vrmbox (underrated dac. Very capable cirrus logic dac/amp) and through my pioneer vsx9900. The only difference was that the laptop was noisy through headphone out. There was no perceived coloration in any of the sources I used. *The only benefit to an amp is that I hit acceptable listening levels easier.*
> 
> I just don't hear what you guys hear.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk 2


 
   
  That's certainly one of the benefits. This is the core functionality of an amp. I found that the PA2V2 increases the highs on my RS-2(and i didn't like that much) but all with all it's really about giving that extra power to needy headphones.
   
   
  -CH23


----------



## wes008

CrystalT, how have you survived here on Head-Fi?  If you can't hear a difference, that's just you! Everyone hears different things. I myself haven't tried high-end cables, but that's just one example; some people can hear differences in cables, some say it's just the shiny-new effect. I, personally, hear a MASSIVE improvement in my Grados (SR-60i, the lowest-end model!) amped, and when playing lossless. The other day I was listening to Absolution by Muse through my Grados. I was enjoying the album, but something didn't seem right. My suspicions confirmed, I checked the bitrate of the file, and for some reason, I had ripped that CD in lossy MP3! I buy CDs and LPs because I can hear a difference, but if you can't, then you can buy your music off of iTunes/Amazon and have a good time. I hear the benefit in a good amp/DAC, but if you don't, then you don't need one! A lot of people stop buying headphones after they get an HE-500 or HD 650 because they've demoed higher-end headphones and just can't hear a markable improvement. Out hearing is so variable, we have to buy our audio gear on a person-to-person basis. One size does not fit all in this journey!


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





wes008 said:


> CrystalT, how have you survived here on Head-Fi?  If you can't hear a difference, that's just you! Everyone hears different things. I myself haven't tried high-end cables, but that's just one example; some people can hear differences in cables, some say it's just the shiny-new effect. I, personally, hear a MASSIVE improvement in my Grados (SR-60i, the lowest-end model!) amped, and when playing lossless. The other day I was listening to Absolution by Muse through my Grados. I was enjoying the album, but something didn't seem right. My suspicions confirmed, I checked the bitrate of the file, and for some reason, I had ripped that CD in lossy MP3! I buy CDs and LPs because I can hear a difference, but if you can't, then you can buy your music off of iTunes/Amazon and have a good time. I hear the benefit in a good amp/DAC, but if you don't, then you don't need one! A lot of people stop buying headphones after they get an HE-500 or HD 650 because they've demoed higher-end headphones and just can't hear a markable improvement. Out hearing is so variable, we have to buy our audio gear on a person-to-person basis. One size does not fit all in this journey!


 
  +1, if you hear something that sounds good to your ears. then thats all that matters!


----------



## woophoria

the subject of acceptable volume raised a good point... for me, it wasn't out of the ipod classic. of course, there are are probably many applications when you don't want a WOO WA-6SE strapped to your belt if you are on a hike, but for home applications (based on the dealer audition, still waiting for WA7), i think i will appreciate the option to hear PS500s amped.
   
  for me, it was PRECISELY the fact that some of the ordinarily submerged or hard to hear sonic details became more manifest was what i appreciated about the boosted power.
   
  i have to resort to analogies (that is what a meta's phor  ), but at first, unamped, abbey road sounded outstanding. it was only after listening to them driven by the tube amp, IN RETROSPECT, it was like unamped the music was a partially inflated passenger balloon that could only skim a few feet off the ground, whereas amped variant enabled it to soar and offered a more panoramic vantage point. but that was my experience, if other people can't hear that, given the in some cases great variance of what different people perceive, sense, feel (this includes all the sensory modalities, not just hearing), it would not only be absurd, but missing the point, to presume i was "right" and others that can't hear what i can are "wrong".
   
  but getting back to A/B comparison above, in above instance, the before was like the way i saw things before seeing an opthamoplogist and discovering i had a previously undiagnosed stigmatism... i just thought the way i saw things was the way the world as seen through my visual field was the way things were supposed to look. it was only through comparison afterwards with a series of different corrective lenses that i had an aha, revelation-type moment and realized, THAT was how things were supposed to look. things were much sharper, clearer and had greater detail. this became especially obvious after rotating back to baseline, and the edges of things, that had formerly looked "normal" to me, now seemed almost comically fuzzy and poorly resolved.
   
  in the domain of fantasy football and amateur scouting, i initially used to be stupefied that people could look at the exact same film highight, and not only come to completely different conclusions, but have them informed by completely different details they had noticed. eventually this became so routine i would have been dense to not realize this was normal and even to be expected. even a seemingly simple and unambiguous highlight clip could potentially include myriad things to attend to do, and therefor different possible interpretations (based on selective perception and attending to some details at the exclusion of others - there might be dozens, hundreds, thousands of things to potentially notice, making it effectively impossible to see EVERYTHING). again, given this state of affairs, it would be a much bigger shock if people DIDN'T see things differently.
   
  or germane to this discussion, hear things differently. and to extend this observation/thought further, this seems to be a good thing. wouldn't it be terrible if after an initial post, every post that followed a new thread subject header stated, yep, i heard the exact same thing. certainly in the case of football scouting, this was a positive in that others have pointed out things i missed, and perhaps vice verce. but sometimes, with virtually no amount of follow up, can i see what others do. and i'm OK with that, since it is a package deal, occasional disagreement (agreeing to disagree) is a more than acceptable tradeoff for the opportunity to potentially expand one's horizons and see/hear/learn new things through being exposed to different subjective impressions and interpretations. 
   
  it seems like in other human spheres than art (certainly it isn't controversial to suggest that different people might see different things in a dali painting or a frank lloyd wright building) where different camps take rigidly demarcated and delineated positions not accounting for human subjectivity that a lot of mischief and worse has been created. and sometimes there are elements of the audio world, there can be an almost religious fervor and proselytizing aspect in terms of how the dynamic of the collective conversation unfolds (tubes vs. solid state, etc.). but in general, as long as different subjective impressions and interpretations are exchanged with recognition of what they are (and aren't) in mind, and in a civil manner, as generally seems to be the case here in my short time at head-fi, than that seems to me healthy and constructive.                            
   
  on the bonus plan, if a couple of dixie cups and a string sound as good as stax 009s to some listeners, that could save a lot of money!


----------



## CrystalT

I'm able to hit critical listening levels on my clip zip with most headphones in the $500 and lower range. My hearing is pretty good, and listening in a quiet environment definitely helps.

As for mp3 vs lossless/raw: with v0 I was not able to determine between lossless/cd and v0/320 vbr besides through sheer guessing. Honestly, I'm more inclined to believe that the people who claim to hear a difference are just experiencing expectation bias, or something similar. To each their own.

I survive on head-fi because despite all the many things I don't believe in, or agree with, there is a lot of good information around. Plus it's fun to discuss stuff. Also, yknow, audio gear is love. 

Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zeinharis

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> I'm able to hit critical listening levels on *my clip zip with most headphones in the $500 and lower range*. My hearing is pretty good, and listening in a quiet environment definitely helps.
> 
> As for mp3 vs lossless/raw: with v0 I was not able to determine between lossless/cd and v0/320 vbr besides through sheer guessing. Honestly, *I'm more inclined to believe that the people who claim to hear a difference are just experiencing expectation bias, or something similar*. To each their own.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Ohhh boy here we go again..


----------



## woophoria

i have heard disagreements about things like cables and power supplies, whether thay make a difference or not.
   
  that said, the highlighted sentence and the one that follows immediately above seem to have almost opposing connotations.
   
  expectation bias implies doesn't exist and is in people's heads...
   
  to each their own implies honoring the fact that other people may have different experiences than us.
   
  i don't know if i will be trying fancy/expensive cables or power supplies. if i did, and couldn't hear a massive difference, i wouldn't assume that if other people claim to hear things i can't, they are probably "wrong".
   
  i can see the flip side of this, and if cables/power supplies DON'T make a difference, somebody declaring the emperor has no clothes, albeit probably unpopular (you mean that stuff i spent a lot of money on is superfluous?!?!), could actually provide a community service and help save money.
   
  i remember peer pressure pschology experiments which i found to be shocking (no pun intended in case of milgram - but more to the point, i'm thinking of the ones in which a group of planted ringers could seemingly get an unsuspecting subject to ignore what he initially saw correctly and conform to a wrong "consensus" about the length relationship between two lines, same, different, whatever - i forget though if subsequent interviews revealed they actually doubted their senses or were just going along... but i think the former?)... 
   
  generally though, i'm uncomfortable with the idea that if i can't hear something, it probably doesn't exist... to use another example, it seems commonplace that some might have more acute hearing and could hear a different part or more extended frequency range in either or both directions.
   
  as noted, though, there would seem to be a scientific way to test whether claims to hear difference in 320 or higher "lossless" sources are real or so called expectation bias. i haven't tried to explore this kind of sonic experimentation, if it has been done, but would be interested if anybody has any cites or references (of course, if some clearly can hear a difference, they may not have been motivated to research something that is to them self-evident, like it may not occur to a fish whether water was real or not)... in a blindfold test, either some people can tell the difference on a consistent basis or not... if so, what is the percentage of the population?
   
  but in the absence of being made aware of this kind of research, if it exists, i wouldn't assume others can't hear something just because i can't (see above, but due to my profound appreciation and respect for in some cases massive differences in perceptual acuity in the population, and what defines the range of possible human experience... which may, and probably does, exceed my own, in some cases, perceptually, ie - sonically/acoustically speaking).


----------



## CrystalT

Here we go again? Have I done something wrong? 

Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CrystalT

woophoria said:


> i have heard disagreements about things like cables and power supplies, whether thay make a difference or not.
> 
> that said, the highlighted sentence and the one that follows immediately above seem to have almost opposing connotations.
> 
> ...




There were some tests a few years back on head-fi where someone used a spectrogram to analyze lossless and v0. The compression artifacts were far above the range of human hearing, supporting that lossless and raw formats are empirically indistinguishable from a good v0 encoding. It got derailed quickly, and faded in to obscurity. 

Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wes008

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> There were some tests a few years back on head-fi where someone used a spectrogram to analyze lossless and v0. The compression artifacts were far above the range of human hearing, supporting that lossless and raw formats are empirically indistinguishable from a good v0 encoding. It got derailed quickly, and faded in to obscurity.


 
  Ah dude, you can argue your case all you want, but the majority of people here can hear a difference. As I said in my post I could tell that there was compression on the album even though I thought I ripped it in lossless. Even if something is outside of measured human hearing, it still affects us, even if it's subconsciously. I don't think we'll ever be able to accurately study human hearing, because it's so subjective and variable. It's amazing though.
   
  EDIT: Sorry for responding to troll posts. Back on topic! So, how 'bout them Grados?


----------



## alrgeez

Just bought my first set of grado sr60i. Planning on picking up some l cush from amazon and saw ear zonk brand cushions as an alternative. Anyone using these?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## woophoria

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> There were some tests a few years back on head-fi where someone used a spectrogram to analyze lossless and v0. The compression artifacts were far above the range of human hearing, supporting that lossless and raw formats are empirically indistinguishable from a good v0 encoding. It got derailed quickly, and faded in to obscurity.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk 2


 
   
   
http://entertainment.slashdot.org/story/13/03/22/178213/can-you-really-hear-the-difference-between-lossless-lossy-audio
   
  above link to slashdot first hit after simply googling can you hear difference between lossless and lossy mp3, an interesting discussion with a range of opinions... it in turn linked to below authoritative sounding article (i'm not an audio/recording engineer or codec designer), questioning 24/192...   
   
http://people.xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/neil-young.html


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





alrgeez said:


> Just bought my first set of grado sr60i. Planning on picking up some l cush from amazon and saw ear zonk brand cushions as an alternative. Anyone using these?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


 
   
  All my Grados have their stock pads, but congrats on grabbing one of the greatest headphones of all time


----------



## CrystalT

woophoria said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah I remember reading these. It was interesting reading skeptics even calling 24/192 in to question.

I love head-fi and it's community, I just wish people would be willing to be a little more skeptical about things. 

Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





wes008 said:


> Ah dude, you can argue your case all you want, *but the majority of people here can hear a difference*. As I said in my post I could tell that there was compression on the album even though I thought I ripped it in lossless. Even if something is outside of measured human hearing, it still affects us, even if it's subconsciously. I don't think we'll ever be able to accurately study human hearing, because it's so subjective and variable. It's amazing though.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry for responding to troll posts. Back on topic! So, how 'bout them Grados?


 
   
  Wasn't going to post in this little discussion until I read this.  Actually empirical evidence suggests that most people (with most music) can't hear a difference between properly encoded aac256 / mp3 320 and lossless - if volume matched, from same source and encoded properly.  There are a few who can - but the seem to be in the minority rather than the majority.  Also - even those in the minority really struggle with most music (there are some killer tracks that are easier).
   
  I'd really suggest you read this link (http://www.head-fi.org/t/655879/setting-up-an-abx-test-simple-guide-to-ripping-tagging-transcoding- it's a how-to set-up an abx) and test for yourself - if you are really interested.  It could change your mind and at least broaden your understanding of how minute the differences are.
   
There is really no right or wrong with this - you either can notice a difference or you can't.  I can't - and I have no issue with that.  Whenever tests have been put up on Head-fi and abx logs requested - it always gets really vocal - but unsurprisingly not many logs get posted.  The reason is pretty obvious.  It's actually really hard to tell the difference.
   
One final word - assuming CrystalT is a troll is really bad form.  So he has a different opinion - is it necessary to now apply an unjust label?   I personally disagree with him regarding his views on Grados vs the competition.  I think it's a sound you either love or you don't.  Sadly I recently sold my woodied SR325is - and I really miss them already.  I loved the Grado house sound.  But everyone is different.  That IMO is something to be celebrated and makes for some interesting topics of discussion.  It's not something to be derided .....


----------



## CrystalT

Im a she. XD

Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kvtaco17

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> Im a she. XD
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk 2


 
   
   

   
  lol


----------



## markm1

You hang in there CrystalT. I knew you were a she the whole time. I got your back.
   
  There needs to be room for a variety of views without hating. Has anyone noticed how US politics is going these days???!
   
  It's OK to be a contrarian. You're views may diverge from the groupthink. They may diverge with mine. I love my 225i's and I can hear a different from sources. But, they are YOUR OPINIONS....I respect that...and being an optimist, my only assumption is that you are coming from a real place.
   
  I always root for the underdog. Let Crystal have her views. Like the person at the party who you completely disagree with.....give them a little space. Maybe Crystal likes to stir the pot. I can dig that. It's all  good. Chill people....
   
   
  My two cents.


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





brooko said:


> Wasn't going to post in this little discussion until I read this.  Actually empirical evidence suggests that most people (with most music) can't hear a difference between properly encoded aac256 / mp3 320 and lossless - if volume matched, from same source and encoded properly.  There are a few who can - but the seem to be in the minority rather than the majority.  Also - even those in the minority really struggle with most music (there are some killer tracks that are easier).
> 
> I'd really suggest you read this link (http://www.head-fi.org/t/655879/setting-up-an-abx-test-simple-guide-to-ripping-tagging-transcoding- it's a how-to set-up an abx) and test for yourself - if you are really interested.  It could change your mind and at least broaden your understanding of how minute the differences are.
> 
> ...


 
  Did you ever notice that this debate goes on and on and on and on.  Multiple topics, multiple threads, multiple forums.  The endless battle of objectivist vs. subjectivist.
   
  It seems to me that scientifically, this is a meaningless debate. There is very little verifiable, empirical evidence one way or the other.  And before the science crowd scoffs at that statement, I have to point out that we are dealing with the psychology of perception.   The way our brains interact with sound, from the ability to 'fill in' a missing fundamental and still perceive the note, to the effect that experience has on the auditory cortex and its ability to detect differences in pitch, timbre, and other properties of sound, make it extremely difficult to come to a definitive conclusion to the debate.
   
  Training and experience change our ability to discern differences in sound quality between different sampling rates. That is just the way that the auditory cortex operates, being a plastic and 'learning' part of the brain. This may also apply to cables, amps, and DACs.  Although I myself am skeptical about cables.
   
  Double-blind tests are, by their very nature, a biased, unnatural and tainted procedure.  The very act of consciously participating in a double-blind alters the perception of the event.  A person deliberately focuses attention on minutia they otherwise would not commit their consciousness to detect.  This alters the perception of the experience, and some would argue invalidates the outcome.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> Did you ever notice that this debate goes on and on and on and on.  Multiple topics, multiple threads, multiple forums.  The endless battle of objectivist vs. subjectivist.
> 
> It seems to me that scientifically, this is a meaningless debate. There is very little verifiable, empirical evidence one way or the other.  And before the science crowd scoffs at that statement, I have to point out that we are dealing with the psychology of perception.   The way our brains interact with sound, from the ability to 'fill in' a missing fundamental and still perceive the note, to the effect that experience has on the auditory cortex and its ability to detect differences in pitch, timbre, and other properties of sound, make it extremely difficult to come to a definitive conclusion to the debate.
> 
> ...


 
   
  All I'm suggesting is that before one 'scoffs' (as so many do) and make the claim that they can tell the difference .... that they test themselves.  I'm also suggesting that the ability to differentiate depends on the individual - but evidence suggests that most people cannot tell the difference between well transcoded high bitrate lossy and lossless (especially aac).  In this case - the comments that wes008 made to CrystalT were uncalled for.
   
  But anyway - this thread is a Grado fan club - and this is going OT.


----------



## swspiers

Hey Brooko,
   
  I totally support what you wrote, and I applaud what you wrote about Crystal.
   
  Now- back to Grado's.  I finally got to spend some quality time with my 225i's.  The more I get used to their presentation, the more I like them.  After a while, I started to forget I was listening to headphones, and just enjoyed whatever source I had on.  I'm really impressed, and glad I didn't sell them a few months ago.  I just need to finish school so I have more time to listen.  In any case, they did great with everything I threw at them, from DVD-Audio, to lossless files to good ol 'Redbook.  I also listened to a strange binaural recording I have from the Society of Sound of a guy doing some hipster poetry reading. They were truly amazing!


----------



## wes008

Quote: 





brooko said:


> Actually empirical evidence suggests that most people (with most music) can't hear a difference between properly encoded aac256 / mp3 320 and lossless


 
  Then why do people keep telling me the DAC is so important in your rig??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Certainly you don't need an amazing DAC to max out MP3s. (maybe this is a misconception on my end)  And I apologize for labeling CrystalT. I was trying to avoid it, but I fell right into it. CrystalT, I fully respect your opinion and hope I didn't offend you in any way.


----------



## Brooko

Like I said - I left you the link - do the tests .... I'm pretty sure you'll be surprised with the results.  Self enlightenment is always a good thing right?  It won't cost you anything except time.
   
  BTW - thanks for the post above - shows maturity.
   
  Which Grados do you have Wes?  I sold my 325i (full woody jackets last week) - and am missing them already.  Just sold my Arrow as well - so funnily enough I'm not far off having enough money for a set of RS1is.  Decisions - decisions


----------



## 3l3tric

Just got my first Grados today.
   
  I decided on the SR225i.
   
  The guy that sold them to me was absolutely phenomenal. He only had one set of 225is left, and they were his open box set (he mentioned that they were his "Audition" set, and that they only got used every 3 months or so), so I got them for the price of the SR125i.
   
  I'm absolutely loving them so far. I bought a set of flat pads while I was there, so comfort is absolutely NOT an issue. All of my music sounds phenomenal now.


----------



## wes008

Quote: 





brooko said:


> Like I said - I left you the link - do the tests .... I'm pretty sure you'll be surprised with the results.  Self enlightenment is always a good thing right?  It won't cost you anything except time.
> 
> BTW - thanks for the post above - shows maturity.
> 
> Which Grados do you have Wes?  I sold my 325i (full woody jackets last week) - and am missing them already.  Just sold my Arrow as well - so funnily enough I'm not far off having enough money for a set of RS1is.  Decisions - decisions


 
  I'm on a Mac, so Foobar isn't an option  I haven't done any real tests, and have questioned whether it's just that me thinking It's better, but the case I had yesterday of discovering that one of my CDs was ripped with compression is confirmation that I, for one, notice a difference. Is it as drastic as I/others make it out to be? Probably not. I'm interested to hear your opinion on higher bitrates/samplerates. Do you think THOSE make a difference?
   
  And I have SR60is. I'm about ready for an upgrade (those aren't the only cans I own, but love the Grado sound so much, I want a higher-end model) and I'm trying to get a guy in the FS forums to sell me his wooded and reterminated SR225is at a price lower than his list price. Guess I shouldn't have mention those here, his price is actually really fair, I just can't afford it right now


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





wes008 said:


> I'm on a Mac, so Foobar isn't an option  I haven't done any real tests, and have questioned whether it's just that me thinking It's better, but the case I had yesterday of discovering that one of my CDs was ripped with compression is confirmation that I, for one, notice a difference. Is it as drastic as I/others make it out to be? Probably not. I'm interested to hear your opinion on higher bitrates/samplerates. Do you think THOSE make a difference?
> 
> And I have SR60is. I'm about ready for an upgrade (those aren't the only cans I own, but love the Grado sound so much, I want a higher-end model) and I'm trying to get a guy in the FS forums to sell me his wooded and reterminated SR225is at a price lower than his list price. Guess I shouldn't have mention those here, his price is actually really fair, I just can't afford it right now


 

 I think the 225i are the sweet spot in the Grado lineup for performance/price. Hope you can swing that deal cause you will really like the 225's


----------



## kvtaco17

^I love mine lol only 2 cans like better in my collection!


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





3l3tric said:


> Just got my first Grados today.
> 
> I decided on the SR225i.
> 
> ...


 
  Congrats, you got a great deal on those 225i's
   
  Enjoy!


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





whirlwind said:


> Congrats, you got a great deal on those 225i's
> 
> Enjoy!


 
  I've really enjoyed mine!


----------



## CrystalT

SR225i is indeed the sweet-spot from my experience. I want to upgrade my SR60i, eventually, though. It's hard to justify it when I was able to get my hands on Pioneer's SE-A1000 for $60. Both headphones have their merits, but all things considered, I personally like the Pioneer better than even the 325i. They sound nearly identical in terms of detail retrieval, but the Pioneer wins out on comfort, perception of space, and bass extension. 50mm drivers will do that. Also, the Pioneer is actually a fully-open can. Don't let pictures deceive you.
   
  I really appreciate that Brooko was willing to defend me, and not immediately defaulting to calling me a troll. It's one of the few times someone on Head-Fi has been particularly nice to me. I've always been a contrarian. Not out of any arbitrary moral choice, but because I just naturally tend to question groupthink. Logical fallacies have a tendency to spawn with that mindset, and I like to challenge the norms. I learned my lessons in the past. So I don't agree with some of Head-Fi's beliefs, I argued my case respectfully, and never defaulted to insulting anyone's integrity. Why is it that I was immediately labeled a troll?


----------



## wes008

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> I really appreciate that Brooko was willing to defend me, and not immediately defaulting to calling me a troll. It's one of the few times someone on Head-Fi has been particularly nice to me. I've always been a contrarian. Not out of any arbitrary moral choice, but because I just naturally tend to question groupthink. Logical fallacies have a tendency to spawn with that mindset, and I like to challenge the norms. I learned my lessons in the past. So I don't agree with some of Head-Fi's beliefs, I argued my case respectfully, and never defaulted to insulting anyone's integrity. Why is it that I was immediately labeled a troll?


 
  I didn't immediately call you that, but I did indirectly label that in the end. I apologize, you did argue your case both thoroughly and respectfully. It seemed to me that your posts were just to go against the flow of everything, but you truly believe in what you're hearing, and your added insight is a breath of fresh air here on Head-Fi. Everyone teaches each other here on Head-Fi, and I just need to accept that not everyone hears/agrees with what I'm hearing. Again, I'm sorry if I offended you, it's not you, it's me


----------



## jimbob54

wes008 said:


> I didn't immediately call you that, but I did indirectly label that in the end. I apologize, you did argue your case both thoroughly and respectfully. It seemed to me that your posts were just to go against the flow of everything, but you truly believe in what you're hearing, and your added insight is a breath of fresh air here on Head-Fi. Everyone teaches each other here on Head-Fi, and I just need to accept that not everyone hears/agrees with what I'm hearing. Again, I'm sorry if I offended you, it's not you, it's me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## woophoria

BTW,
   
  a source question (hopefully not OT, but ultimately, source can impact on the sound coming out of our grados  )...
   
  i want to do a comparison with a recent itunes download, and compare it to an ALAC CD rip of same title (daft punk's tron legacy)...
   
  what would be the audio specs of a typical itunes download, and an ALAC CD rip?
   
  i recently got the beatles FLAC USB drive. aside from the question about how to convert into itunes (or whether i even should) which i won't get into, IN GENERAL, can windows vista even playback 24 bit (i think it is 24/44.1?) natively, or will it automatically downconvert to 18 bit? sorry if this is too far afield, if so, directions to another thread would be appreciated (was just hoping this is a simple answer).
   
  after reading the article a few times linked above (questioning 24/192), i was reminded of how many discrete and separate links there are in the audio chain, EVEN leaving aside potentially contentious issues like cables.  a bit daunting, given the cliche that any chain only as strong as its weakest link. anyways, a big link pointed out in the article, and a reminder to me, was that recording/engineering/mastering is MASSIVELY important. i'm guessing that some extremely well recorded audio in so called lossy format could easily surpass some poorly done examples in lossless.
   
  i suppose the ideal would be to compare notes on examples of excellent recordings in favorite genres (which has been done at head fi in different threads), as well as comparing notes on best sources (albeit, it sounds like there is a robust debate, which i appreciated, when conducted civilly and respectfully, about what is the optimal threshold or demarcation point in audio source beyond which additional "fidelity" can be unnecessary)...
   
  with so many potentially confounding variables, unless rigorous steps are taken to delineate and eliminate spurious elements (sounds like a fearsomely difficult task to even conceive of let alone execute) perhaps there are times when people thought they liked a recording because of the bit rate (etc.), whereas it actually may have just been because it was spectacularly recorded/engineered/mastered... especially where there aren't two readily available side-by-side comparison copies with different audio specs (and even that can be challenging, since not too many people have the audio equivalent of photographic recall, so imperfect memory needs to be relied on - except in case where the differences are extreme and blatantly obvious)...


----------



## jimbob54

^ I'll chip in. I recently spent days re ripping CDs that had been at 256/320 AAC or mp3 to lossless as tests on a limited amount of favourites proved ( to my ears) that I could tell a difference. This is through both my Spendor speakers and other mid fi kit and also through my Grados with decent headphone amp. My DAC won't do 24 bit so can't comment on tht vs 16 bit. To me, it s not so much the sound of instruments etc, it is more the feeling of space and the way instruments appear more "real" or at least better locked in place. Almost like the difference between a 2d map and one with slight relief for terrain etc. Both give the same info, but the extra detail helps your brain make it more real. 

Ultimately it is all in our minds, regardless of what is physically happening after all. 

BTW, assuming you can actually get at the FLAC files on your PC from the Beatles stick, software like DB power amp will easily convert to pretty much any format you care for. Don't know if any Windows players can handle 24 bit tho as never had to try.

To answer your specific question, best way to check any data on any tracks in your library is to right click and select properties of any individual file. Through iTunes you can right click and find in windows explorer. Most data can be accessed by selecting all the additional column files in the min list view. 

I believe any iTunes purchase are now AAC 256kbps 16 bit /44.1. Things ripped in apple lossless (ALAC) I believe are16/44.1 but with bit rates varying between 600kbps up to over 1000 depending on musical complexity. iTunes has a setting to playback in other than 44.1 somewhere in preferences but as nearly everyone without 24bit music will have it all as 16/44.1 anyway, little point in tweaking that one.


----------



## CH23

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> I really appreciate that Brooko was willing to defend me, and not immediately defaulting to calling me a troll. It's one of the few times someone on Head-Fi has been particularly nice to me. I've always been a contrarian. Not out of any arbitrary moral choice, but because I just naturally tend to question groupthink. Logical fallacies have a tendency to spawn with that mindset, and I like to challenge the norms. I learned my lessons in the past. So I don't agree with some of Head-Fi's beliefs, I argued my case respectfully, and never defaulted to insulting anyone's integrity. Why is it that I was immediately labeled a troll?


 
   
  I'm like you AFK too, you might not always get the respect you should get, but never give up on your own opinions and ideas!
   
   
_Think Different_
   
   
  -CH23


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> . I've always been a contrarian. Not out of any arbitrary moral choice, but because I just naturally tend to question groupthink. Logical fallacies have a tendency to spawn with that mindset, and I like to challenge the norms. I learned my lessons in the past. So I don't agree with some of Head-Fi's beliefs, I argued my case respectfully, and never defaulted to insulting anyone's integrity. Why is it that I was immediately labeled a troll?


 
   
   
     Yaaay!
   
     I myself am a reformed audiophile.  I spent waaay too much money on cables, amps, and the like and at the end of it had very little satisfaction with my system.  I now have a much more rational system, which incidentally is what led me to Grado's.  I'm now an avid mid-fier, and I'm always looking for products that deliver quality without the 4, 5, or even 6-digit price tag and exotic materials.  I became very curious about the Grado's, and after auditioning the 80i, 225i and the 325i, settled on the 225i's as the 'sweet-spot.'
   
     I'm also close to throwing in the towel in the debate on sampling rates, and the 225i's are part of the experience that is leading me to believe that 24/96 and higher is not really an indicator of quality. I have every reason to think that the Grado's are accurate and revealing enough to detect sonic differences in the material, and so far I have to admit, I'm not hearing anything that tells me that there is a difference.  Which is a little disappointing, but easier on the wallet.


----------



## woophoria

Quote: 





jimbob54 said:


> ^ I'll chip in. I recently spent days re ripping CDs that had been at 256/320 AAC or mp3 to lossless as tests on a limited amount of favourites proved ( to my ears) that I could tell a difference. This is through both my Spendor speakers and other mid fi kit and also through my Grados with decent headphone amp. My DAC won't do 24 bit so can't comment on tht vs 16 bit. To me, it s not so much the sound of instruments etc, it is more the feeling of space and the way instruments appear more "real" or at least better locked in place. Almost like the difference between a 2d map and one with slight relief for terrain etc. Both give the same info, but the extra detail helps your brain make it more real.
> 
> Ultimately it is all in our minds, regardless of what is physically happening after all.
> 
> ...


 
  thanks for the reply,
   
  confirmed after getting audio info...
   
  itunes download... first track on tron legacy (overture) - 256 kbps
   
  recent CD rip ALAC... first track on abbey road (come together) - 819 kbps
   
  DB power amp was one of first mentioned and came up a lot after a cursory look at options, it sounded like it stripped all of meta-data, but that still may be more direct route, even if that needs to be manually edited back in (replicates the stereo box set, about 225 songs on USB... all british albums, plus US MMT and two past masters volumes for the singles/non-album tracks) than some of the more byzantine, labrynithian ways.


----------



## bassboysam

Long time lurker here but thought i'd post seeing as how I will soon have 5 pairs of Grados.

SR80i
SR225i
SR325i

On the way to me:
PS500
RS-1 (with the buttons, semi-vintage i think????)

Not sure if i will keep all 5 yet. I'm kind of hoping (and kind of not) the RS1 can replace all the SR series, and I am hoping the PS500 gives me everything the RS1 can't while maintaining the Grado sauce.


----------



## CrystalT

Wish there were more meets in my area. I desperately want to audition the higher end grados. Particularly the RS1


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





woophoria said:


> thanks for the reply,
> 
> confirmed after getting audio info...
> 
> ...


 
  I went straight to the 225i and feel it was a good first step. If it was the only HP I ever own, I know I have a good medium fi HP that with a decent source and my HP amp (Asg A-2) gives me pretty darn good sound. I'm focusing on my speaker system now before investing further.
   
  I'd like to audition the RS1 and PS500. However, after attending a meet, I'm tempted to get a HE 500 and call it a day. But, not until I upgrade my receiver to an integrated amp and think about a DAC....ugh!
   
  But, I've got some  sweet shelf speakers that I'm happy with and my 225's and that's where you get the best buck bang.
   
  Gotta prioritize!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> Long time lurker here but thought i'd post seeing as how I will soon have 5 pairs of Grados.
> 
> SR80i
> SR225i
> ...


 
  That's a great little collection! Report back with some thoughts on the 500s when you get time. I always enjoy hearing others takes, cause those are my favorite headphones.


----------



## jimbob54

woophoria said:


> thanks for the reply,
> 
> confirmed after getting audio info...
> 
> ...




The power amp preserves metadata in my experience. One of the modules is batch converter, find select top level folder you wish it to convert, destination folder and output file type and off it goes. You just mass import destination folder to iTunes and it should all be there. That assumes the Beatles stick allows access and the FLAC files aren't copy protected, which I strongly suspect they are. But the software is about £15 anyway and means you can buy legitimate FLAC files elsewhere of any music rather than CD and convert to ALAC.


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> Long time lurker here but thought i'd post seeing as how I will soon have 5 pairs of Grados.
> 
> SR80i
> SR225i
> ...


 
  Sam- what's your take on the SR series?  Does any one of them stand out as the best of the bunch?


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> Sam- what's your take on the SR series?  Does any one of them stand out as the best of the bunch?




That's a tough one. The 80s are good if your source is questionable but assuming a solid source, i think the 325s are best. The 225s are just a bit too lean in the low end and they don't sound as rich as the 325s. fwiw i have bowls on both. At the same time i think the 225s are more fun especially with bass boosted through an eq. But the 325s are a btter quality phone but you need quality recordings otherwise they can be harsh. I am really hoping the RS1 gives me the best of both.

Also, not Grado related but I found a good deal on some ATH-WS99s and picked them up because i am looking for a closed pair. Plus some new mullards for my LD MKIII. it was an expensive weekend


----------



## wes008

Quote: 





jimbob54 said:


> To me, it s not so much the sound of instruments etc, it is more the feeling of space and the way instruments appear more "real" or at least better locked in place. Almost like the difference between a 2d map and one with slight relief for terrain etc. Both give the same info, but the extra detail helps your brain make it more real.


 
  Totally. I'm no compression expert, but as far as I understand it, you're turning a, say, 50mb file into an 10mb file by removing parts of the track that are unnecessary. Now, if the removed parts are outside of human hearing, then there should be no difference. However, I, like you, detect a more "realistic" image of the song when it's ripped as lossless. I'm sure there is such a thing as good encoding, but why would I want less of a song? Sure, it sounds largely the same, but I'm trying to recreate the live sound, I don't want to miss out on the little things!
  Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> Long time lurker here but thought i'd post seeing as how I will soon have 5 pairs of Grados.
> 
> SR80i
> SR225i
> ...


 
  Fanboy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Then again, I would own all of those too if I could afford them! I'm stuck on my next pair to buy; I can afford up to $300. I was just going to go with the SR225i though. Do you hear a strong improvement in the SR325i though? I'd get that if it's worth the extra $100. What I really want is an RS2i, but I can't really afford $500 right now


----------



## bassboysam

See my prev post. It depends on the source. If you have a good amp/dac then the 325s are better at taking advantage of it. The 225s can get close with different mods (flats or tape mod) but they will never have the depth and detail of the 325s.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





wes008 said:


> Totally. I'm no compression expert, but as far as I understand it, you're turning a, say, 50mb file into an 10mb file by removing parts of the track that are unnecessary. Now, if the removed parts are outside of human hearing, then there should be no difference. However, I, like you, detect a more "realistic" image of the song when it's ripped as lossless. I'm sure there is such a thing as good encoding, but why would I want less of a song? Sure, it sounds largely the same, but I'm trying to recreate the live sound, I don't want to miss out on the little things!
> Fanboy
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I recently A-B'd my 225 and 325 at a meet. Actually more A-B-C with 225i-325i and HE 500. The demo was lossless tracks on a PC with a DIY tube amp.   Also, I wasn't listening to my music. I was able to listen to Nora Jones, Led Zeppelin, Beatles and Linsdy Striling. I like all those artists, but I also listen to more aggressive music which I wasn't able to demo.
   
  To me the difference wasn't that stark. I agree w/ comments, that the 325 had a bit more detail and sound richer. I certainly wouldn't get rid of my 225 to get the 325. For some of the music, the 325 sounded harsher and fatiguing which is in line w/ comments I had read. However, the 325 were a really nice sounding HP and the detail and depth of sound I thought was quite good.
   
  I'm not sure I agree with the comment about the 225 being leaner in the low end compared to the 325. Maybe Bassboysam can clarify. The 325 have a rep for being the brightest of the series or so I thought. It's hard for me to think now in the abstract, but my sense is that my 225 may have had more low end, but less detail and a bit easier on the ears.
   
  And, I agree the 225 more "fun". Now compared to the HE 500/totally different obviously.
   
  My take away is that the 225i are a pretty good all around medium fi HP that lack some of the finesse and refinement of higher end HP's, but sound great to my ears with my Asgard 225i.
   
  They have a real upfront and aggressive feel. But, I gather the entire line is that way. And, that is why I find them so gratifying w/ much of the rock/prog/metal/punk I listen too. In my case I'm looking for a compliment for other genres such as orchestral classical, and jazz. But, for all of my heavy rock based music-I think my 225 are killer.
   
  Let me also say, I think my 225i's do pretty well w/ most genres including jazz but I'd like another alternative that's a little less "in your face" for some of my listening.
   
   
  In summary,  I can see why folks would say the 325 are technically a better can. I didn't think they were $100 better. If I were to upgrade I would want to audition the RS1i or the PS 500 or get something totally different like the HE series or whatnot.....that is if I were ready to plunk down over $500.


----------



## bassboysam

markm1 said:


> I'm not sure I agree with the comment about the 225 being leaner in the low end compared to the 325. Maybe Bassboysam can clarify.



 
 To me, if you igonre the extra high end in the 325 then you can certainly hear the increase in the bass over the 225. I used an EQ to cut some of the treble in the 325 to voice it closer to the 225 and I noticed deeper and punchier bass in the 325.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> Wish there were more meets in my area. I desperately want to audition the higher end grados. Particularly the RS1


 
  Next time you're up this way, stop in at that place in Tempe I mentioned to you.  They have the RS-1i and RS-2i available for demo.  Their shop in Scottsdale might have the PS and/or GS series as well.


----------



## Krutsch

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> Im a she. XD
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk 2


 
   
  Of course, you are... why else would you have an illustration of a girl as an avatar


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> Why is it that I was immediately labeled a troll?


 
  Your post stated:  "Amp makes zero difference in sound quality, and lossless and v0 have no perceivable difference."
  When you throw around terms like "zero difference" and "no perceivable difference" you may be misunderstood.
  Because you didn't elaborate at all it seemed provocative especially for a Grado Fans Club.
  I am NOT saying it was right to label anyone a troll, just answering your question of why it happened to you in that situation.
  It's great that folk jump to your defense to express your valid opinion!


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> To me, if you igonre the extra high end in the 325 then you can certainly hear the increase in the bass over the 225. I used an EQ to cut some of the treble in the 325 to voice it closer to the 225 and I noticed deeper and punchier bass in the 325.


 
  Sounds reasonable to me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
   
  My bias is still for a newbie who just wants it straight out of the box no tweaks, no head scratching plug'n'play-for a couple hundred smackers, the 225 is hard to beat. For people who want turn key, move in ready listening.


----------



## bassboysam

markm1 said:


> Sounds reasonable to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
 I agree.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Your post stated:  "Amp makes zero difference in sound quality, and lossless and v0 have no perceivable difference."
> When you throw around terms like "zero difference" and "no perceivable difference" you may be misunderstood.
> Because you didn't elaborate at all it seemed provocative especially for a Grado Fans Club.
> I am NOT saying it was right to label anyone a troll, just answering your question of why it happened to you in that situation.
> It's great that folk jump to your defense to express your valid opinion!


 
  Yeah and this is the problem of emails and posts in general-without the social context you get in a conversation or person to person interface-you loose a lot of the nuances of communication and people get their schiit bent out of shape....so speak.
   
  What I'm about to write, is not about CrystalT....I'm just going to make a hypothetical point or two.
   
  Can't you think of times someone said things that sounded absurd, but they were socially awkward or had difficulties with interpersonal relationships and you just let it go. I know I have.
   
  Someone like CrystalT puts out an email and some people get a little, er, shall we say-"Type A". None of us know what each other looks or sounds like.
   
  Again, I'm not talking about CyrstalT as I don't know her. For all anyone knows, she may be a 60 year old male truck driver, however I kind of doubt that.
   
  But, I do have a teenage daughter. And, I also work with young adults. If I, as a middle aged music lover who still listens to heavy rock music have a conversation with my one of my teen age daughter's friends, and she's kind of going through a late adolescent punkish/fight the power thing, I'm going to let her talk cause she's a kid. I may think to myself (I was listening to music 25 years before she was born, I lived through music history that she has only heard about, this kid doesn't know what she's talking about-again-I'm not talking about CrystalT), but I take the context into account and I let her have her views and soft peddle it.
   
  I think we've all head conversations about music, gear, etc. with someone who is much younger or from a different culture, less experience or whatever, and hopefully you have a respectful conversation.
   
  I see a lot of kids who just listen to extreme metal for instance, I have to force myself to not give them a lecture about going back and listening to early Black Sabbath, The Ramones and Led Zeppelin....but that's a different axe to grind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  On Head-Fi...it's all bout-*What??? Sacrilege. How can you say That! *
   
  So, people get a little worked up.
   
  Plus, if we all had to face each other person to person, we wouldn't have the nerve to spew much of what is stated on some of these posts.


----------



## wes008

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> See my prev post. It depends on the source. If you have a good amp/dac then the 325s are better at taking advantage of it. The 225s can get close with different mods (flats or tape mod) but they will never have the depth and detail of the 325s.


 
   
  Thanks mate  much appreciated
  Quote: 





markm1 said:


> I recently A-B'd my 225 and 325 at a meet. Actually more A-B-C with 225i-325i and HE 500. The demo was lossless tracks on a PC with a DIY tube amp.   Also, I wasn't listening to my music. I was able to listen to Nora Jones, Led Zeppelin, Beatles and Linsdy Striling. I like all those artists, but I also listen to more aggressive music which I wasn't able to demo.
> 
> To me the difference wasn't that stark. I agree w/ comments, that the 325 had a bit more detail and sound richer. I certainly wouldn't get rid of my 225 to get the 325. For some of the music, the 325 sounded harsher and fatiguing which is in line w/ comments I had read. However, the 325 were a really nice sounding HP and the detail and depth of sound I thought was quite good.
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks! I have also heard that the 325is may be perceived as harsh. That's why I was reluctant to get it over the SR225i. As for the weaker bass on the 225, I have an M-100 for my bass factory  and I enjoy the Grado sound to balance it out. Guess I'll just have to take the plunge and try one!


----------



## liquidzoo

Personally, the difference between the 225i and 325is was minimal _from my source_.
   
  I like the 325is for style, and they get extra points for an actual leather headband; but for me the choice came down to immediate comfort.  The 325is is noticeably heavier due to the aluminum cups.  The weight difference caused a comfort issue _for me_ in the 20 or so minutes I auditioned them.
   
  Again, _for me_, the quality difference I heard (though slight from my iPod), was not worth the extra $95.
   
  Emphasis added on the parts that are purely my own opinion.


----------



## markm1

_See my prev post. It depends on the source. If you have a good amp/dac then the 325s are better at taking advantage of it. The 225s can get close with different mods (flats or tape mod) but they will never have the depth and detail of the 325s._
   
  Yeah-I think that's about right. I'm using the tap mods and the 325 had more depth and detail-question of degrees and price point really.


----------



## alrgeez

edit: wrong thread


----------



## swspiers

For me, it was close between the 225's and the 325's.  Yes, the 325's seemed more resolving, but not enough to justify the difference in price at the time.  I also had the impression that the 325's were more forward in the treble region, which is the last thing I want.  I do want to try some of the other Grado's after I graduate, when I get a life back!


----------



## bassboysam

I only ever buy used so the price difference is much easier to swallow. But yes the difference, like most of the stuff on head-fi, is splitting hairs. But thats the whole point


----------



## CrystalT

krutsch said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...













Obligatory picture proof to those calling my gender in to question.


Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CheeseWithWorms

That collar looks very bdsm - ish.


----------



## CrystalT

markm1 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This was fun to read. I listen to extreme metal, but I also grew up with, appreciate, and frequently listen to the artists that wrote the books. Particularly maiden, sabbath, The Ramones, Scorpions, Kansas, Emerson Lake and Palmer, and of course I also listen to a lot of power metal/death metal/thrash/punk/hardcore, particularly stuff from the late 80s and 90s.

There are some extreme metal bands out there with as much intricacy as the old greats. Try not to knock em. =p

Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CrystalT

cheesewithworms said:


> That collar looks very bdsm - ish.




It's actually a leg restraint, but my neck is pretty dainty, and it fits perfectly =3

Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CheeseWithWorms

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> It's actually a leg restraint, but my neck is pretty dainty, and it fits perfectly =3
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk 2


 

 It looked very fishy and i just could not, not comment on that. But why would you post pictures to prove your gender anyway...


----------



## CrystalT

cheesewithworms said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't really like it when people call it in to question. 

Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> Long time lurker here but thought i'd post seeing as how I will soon have 5 pairs of Grados.
> 
> SR80i
> SR225i
> ...


 
   
  Smart move, i think that the RS1 are a good complement to the PS500, that's like having your cake AND a glass of milk, and if you're satified with this combo, you can even sell you're SRs and get some money back, win, win.


----------



## Bodycount

Hi, 
can you help me?
I would like to buy a amp for my Grado Rs1i.
My choice is between the Mad Ear+ HD and the Graham Slee Solo Ultra Linear Diamond Edition.
I saw that in the forum it's possible to find them used.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/660724/mapletree-audio-ear-purist-hd-headphone-amp
http://www.head-fi.org/t/667667/graham-slee-solo-ultra-linear-diamond-edition#post_9525092

can you suggest me which is the best amp for my Rsi1 and at the same time the best deal?

Thank you


----------



## bassboysam

stacker45 said:


> Smart move, i think that the RS1 are a good complement to the PS500, that's like having your cake AND a glass of milk, and if you're satified with this combo, you can even sell you're SRs and get some money back, win, win.




That's what i am hoping for. If it all works out i will end up with an RS1, PS500 and ATH-WS99 for less than $1000. Plus I'll make back a bit more selling all the SRs.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> This was fun to read. I listen to extreme metal, but I also grew up with, appreciate, and frequently listen to the artists that wrote the books. Particularly maiden, sabbath, The Ramones, Scorpions, Kansas, Emerson Lake and Palmer, and of course I also listen to a lot of power metal/death metal/thrash/punk/hardcore, particularly stuff from the late 80s and 90s.
> 
> There are some extreme metal bands out there with as much intricacy as the old greats. Try not to knock em. =p
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk 2


 
   I actually listen to a fair amount of extremity, but I always try to remember where it came from. I grew up on my parents reel to reel recordings of classic rock and folk music. My childhood was filled with The Beatles, Bob Dylan, The Who, the Doors, Peter Paul and Mary, Simon and Garfunkel, The Mamas and Papas, etc. I came up in the 80's....glad to hear Maiden and the Ramones still get respect.


----------



## CrystalT

My childhood was Maiden, Scorpions, Dio, Queensryche, AC/DC, Sabbath, Ozzy, Quiet Riot, etc, but as I got older and explored my music tastes, I moved on to mostly progressive and power metal, plus lots of extreme stuffs.
   
  Also, I love Baroque.


----------



## wes008

Quote: 





bodycount said:


> Hi,
> can you help me?
> I would like to buy a amp for my Grado Rs1i.
> My choice is between the Mad Ear+ HD and the Graham Slee Solo Ultra Linear Diamond Edition.
> ...


 
  I have experience with neither, so don't take my recommendation as your deciding factor, but on reputation alone, I would go with the Mapletree. I enjoy just searching Head-Fi for people's impressions of their Grados run out of a Mapletree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And that's a pretty decent deal too. I think the Ear+ HD is in the 700USD range when new.


----------



## dgilz

crystalt said:


> I don't really like it when people call it in to question.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk 2




You didn't need to : you look just like your avatar, exactly the same hairdo ! Do you have a French hair dresser ?


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





bodycount said:


> Hi,
> can you help me?
> I would like to buy a amp for my Grado Rs1i.
> My choice is between the Mad Ear+ HD and the Graham Slee Solo Ultra Linear Diamond Edition.
> ...


 
  MAD Ear+ HD unless you really don't want tubes....


----------



## Bodycount

parbaked said:


> MAD Ear+ HD unless you really don't want tubes....




my only doubt on the tubes is that they seem fragile and require continuous maintenance. Is it true?


----------



## bassboysam

Quote: 





bodycount said:


> my only doubt on the tubes is that they seem fragile and require continuous maintenance. Is it true?


 

 No it is not true.  If you don't move your amp around, especially when the tubes are still warm, they should last a long time.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> My childhood was Maiden, Scorpions, Dio, Queensryche, AC/DC, Sabbath, Ozzy, Quiet Riot, etc, but as I got older and explored my music tastes, I moved on to mostly progressive and power metal, plus lots of extreme stuffs.
> 
> Also, I love Baroque.


 
  You must have an older brother or Dad who was a metalhead.


----------



## Hellbishop

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> You must have an older brother or Dad who was a metalhead.


 
   
  Or maybe the Gods Of Metal were calling to his head banging spirit eternal rising once more upon his blossoming new journey.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





hellbishop said:


> Or maybe the Gods Of Metal were calling to his head banging spirit eternal rising once more upon his blossoming new journey.


 
  That's quite a quote-the metal philosopher?


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





bodycount said:


> my only doubt on the tubes is that they seem fragile and require continuous maintenance. Is it true?


 
  Tube components can require a little more care than solid state equipment (tubes can run hot, don't like fingerprints, can burn out or fail and you need to turn off your amp after use and generally not leave it unattended) but that is part of the hobby.
  Tubes themselves should last thousands of hours of regular use.


----------



## bassboysam

Are flats and comfies the same thing? It's hard to tell from reading all the posts.

It would be nice if someone can put together a comprehensive list all all the pads and naming conventions.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> Are flats and comfies the same thing? It's hard to tell from reading all the posts.
> 
> It would be nice if someone can put together a comprehensive list all all the pads and naming conventions.


 
   
   
  Comfies = S-Cush = SR60/80/125
  Bowls = L-Cush = SR225/325; RS1/2; PS500
  Bagels = G-Cush = GS1000 & PS1000 these are over-ear
  Flats are remakes by TTVJ of the original Grado pads that came on the HP-1000 and the earliest SR/RS cans.
   
  I don't have comfies (S-Cush) but above are the TTVJ Flats on left and bowls (L-Cush) on right.

   
  Comfies (S-Cush) look like this:
   

   
  The large over-ear bagel pads are called G-Cush look like this.


----------



## bassboysam

parbaked said:


> Comfies = S-Cush = SR60/80/125
> Bowls = L-Cush = SR225/325; RS1/2; PS500
> Bagels = G-Cush = GS1000 & PS1000 these are over-ear
> Flats are remakes by TTVJ of the original Grado pads that came on the HP-1000 and the earliest SR/RS cans.
> ...



 
 you have illuminated me. that makes a lot of these threads make so much more sense! thanks edit: does anyone know when Grado discontinued the flats?


----------



## CrystalT

dgilz said:


> crystalt said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really like it when people call it in to question.
> ...


 

 I wish I looked like Sakuya. 



markm1 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 my dad was, but I expanded my taste in my own during my teen years. 



hellbishop said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Where are you getting "he" from my display name? I even posted a few pics with my gear so people would stop misgendering me. 

Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## parbaked

bassboysam said:


> you have illuminated me. that makes a lot of these threads make so much more sense!thanksedit: does anyone know when Grado discontinued the flats?



Early - mid 1990s


----------



## joseph69

So last night for the first time I listened to my 325is's directly out of my MBP to Cd's that I had imported to my iTunes library. If anyone recalls, I usually listen through an Adcom GFP-710 pre-amp and a Meridian DAC and a Sony Cd player, and I found my 80i's to have tighter bass and much more micro detail and a more realistic sound to them coming from my Adcom and my Meridian and Sony than my 325's do. Strangely enough while listening to the 325's out of the MBP I heard much tighter bass and more micro details and they were much clearer and the instruments also had more air around them, just like my 80's sound like out of the Adcom and Meridian, but the 325's are obviously smoother. Can anyone comment on why this may be? Also I've noticed that most headphone amps have about 1 watt into 32 ohm's, and I don't know what the output from the headphone jack is from the Adcom, but I do know it is a dedicated amplifier section for the headphone on the Adcom. I have the manual and it doesn't give that info, and I can't find it anywhere on the web. Can this just be a bad combo for the 325is even though both headphones are 32ohm, but yet the 80's sound better out of this combo, where as the 325's sound better straight out of the MBP.
  So being that I liked what I was hearing from the 325's and the MBP, I am going to pull the trigger on purchasing the Schiit Magni/Modi or the Asguard2/Modi combo for the 325's tonight, but before I do this I would appreciate if anyone has some comments on my questions to as why this is. Thank you.


----------



## wes008

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> So last night for the first time I listened to my 325is's directly out of my MBP to Cd's that I had imported to my iTunes library. If anyone recalls, I usually listen through an Adcom GFP-710 pre-amp and a Meridian DAC and a Sony Cd player, and I found my 80i's to have tighter bass and much more micro detail and a more realistic sound to them coming from my Adcom and my Meridian and Sony than my 325's do. Strangely enough while listening to the 325's out of the MBP I heard much tighter bass and more micro details and they were much clearer and the instruments also had more air around them, just like my 80's sound like out of the Adcom and Meridian, but the 325's are obviously smoother. Can anyone comment on why this may be? Also I've noticed that most headphone amps have about 1 watt into 32 ohm's, and I don't know what the output from the headphone jack is from the Adcom, but I do know it is a dedicated amplifier section for the headphone on the Adcom. I have the manual and it doesn't give that info, and I can't find it anywhere on the web. Can this just be a bad combo for the 325is even though both headphones are 32ohm, but yet the 80's sound better out of this combo, where as the 325's sound better straight out of the MBP.
> So being that I liked what I was hearing from the 325's and the MBP, I am going to pull the trigger on purchasing the Schiit Magni/Modi or the Asguard2/Modi combo for the 325's tonight, but before I do this I would appreciate if anyone has some comments on my questions to as why this is. Thank you.


 
  My Beyer DT 770 250Ohm sounded better out of my MBA's headphone out and my crappy CD player's headphone out than my Fiio E10! However, in that case, I know that's because the Beyers were pretty high impedance headphones, and the high impedance on the MBA jack and the CD player jack matched the headphone impedance better, meaning no power clip. Your SR325is, however, are low impedance, so they should sound better out of a dedicated amp with a low output impedance. My only guess would be that your Macbook's headphone jack has a lower output impedance than your amp. Yet, you said the SR80i sounded better out of the amp... not sure man :/ not sure.
   
  As for the Schiit gear, I would go for it man. The Magni/Modi stack made my Grados sing. However, the Magni has a fixed 5x gain, and with the Grados being kinda sensitive, I had virtually no volume play (that's WITH attenuators plugged in the back). If you have the scratch, i'd go with the Asgard 2/Modi rather than both baby Schiits. The Asgard 2 has a switch on the back that lets you toggle between a low gain and a high gain. The low gain would be perfect for your SR325is.


----------



## joseph69

Yeah I don't understand why the 80's sound better than the 325's out of my main listening setup! I was just reading about the Asguard 2 and the Modi and I read that the Asguard 2 has quite of a hum to it, or was this the Asguard (not the 2) that they are saying this about? Is this the reason for the Asguard (2)?
  Also I was looking at photos of different angles of both the Asguard 2/Modi and I don't see a port for the USB connection at all!!! These are connected through USB connectors correct?
  Thanks for the reply.
   
  Do I need a special cable comning out of the Schiit with a standard USB on the other end, that I have to purchase from Schiit? I would like to know because I'm ready to purchase either from Schiit or Amazon tonight.


----------



## wes008

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Yeah I don't understand why the 80's sound better than the 325's out of my main listening setup! I was just reading about the Asguard 2 and the Modi and I read that the Asguard 2 has quite of a hum to it, or was this the Asguard (not the 2) that they are saying this about? Is this the reason for the Asguard (2)?
> Also I was looking at photos of different angles of both the Asguard 2/Modi and I don't see a port for the USB connection at all!!! These are connected through USB connectors correct?
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Do I need a special cable comning out of the Schiit with a standard USB on the other end, that I have to purchase from Schiit? I would like to know because I'm ready to purchase either from Schiit or Amazon tonight.


 
  I've never heard of any humming, but they improved the amp stage on the Asgard 2 with tech from the Mjolnir, so I guess the humming would be on the Asgard 1. The Modi has a USB input on the back, it's a printer-style connector. Then, it's just a normal red-and-white RCA cable connecting the Modi to the Asgard 2! Schiit has a good return policy, so I would recommend getting what you want, and trying it out at home. The Modi and Asgard 2 are only sold on Schiit's website, so you'll have to go there, but you get the return policy, the warranty, and checkout through their secure system or PayPal.


----------



## CheeseWithWorms

Is there any grado authorized seller in europe?


----------



## joseph69

Thanks for the reply. So the Magni doesn't come with a USB input?
  So if I just purchased the Magni/Asguard2 by itself and wanted to use my MBP, I would have to purchase a male mini to come out of the MBP headphone out with L/R RCA males on the other end to connect to the input on the Asguard2/Magni, correct?
  The amplifiers do not come with USB ports to plug directly into the MBP, you must use a mini to RCA, but the Modi comes with a USB to USB?


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





cheesewithworms said:


> Is there any grado authorized seller in europe?


 
  Yes: http://www.gradolabs.com/page_dealers.php
  If the mark-up/price is too high, I understand that Alessandro will ship their Grado made headphones to the EU.
  http://www.alessandro-products.com/main.php?p=headphones


----------



## jimbob54

joseph69 said:


> So last night for the first time I listened to my 325is's directly out of my MBP to Cd's that I had imported to my iTunes library. If anyone recalls, I usually listen through an Adcom GFP-710 pre-amp and a Meridian DAC and a Sony Cd player, and I found my 80i's to have tighter bass and much more micro detail and a more realistic sound to them coming from my Adcom and my Meridian and Sony than my 325's do. Strangely enough while listening to the 325's out of the MBP I heard much tighter bass and more micro details and they were much clearer and the instruments also had more air around them, just like my 80's sound like out of the Adcom and Meridian, but the 325's are obviously smoother. Can anyone comment on why this may be? Also I've noticed that most headphone amps have about 1 watt into 32 ohm's, and I don't know what the output from the headphone jack is from the Adcom, but I do know it is a dedicated amplifier section for the headphone on the Adcom. I have the manual and it doesn't give that info, and I can't find it anywhere on the web. Can this just be a bad combo for the 325is even though both headphones are 32ohm, but yet the 80's sound better out of this combo, where as the 325's sound better straight out of the MBP.
> So being that I liked what I was hearing from the 325's and the MBP, I am going to pull the trigger on purchasing the Schiit Magni/Modi or the Asguard2/Modi combo for the 325's tonight, but before I do this I would appreciate if anyone has some comments on my questions to as why this is. Thank you.




Joseph, can't remember in yr previous posts about this if you ever mentioned the kind of volumes you listen at. I have SR60s and 325s and do know that, from a good source and amp, the 325s only really shine at quite high volume levels, whereas the 60s give the impression of greater clarity at lower levels from the same source. The 60s had a more immediate sound straight out of my iPod too. If your ears can take it, try the 325s on your good kit t a higher level and then go back to the 80s at the same level after a few tracks. You might be surprised. Or even better, the other way round.


----------



## Amrahs

I recently bought a pair of sr80i's. I was impressed when I first got them out of the box but now that they've had quite a few hours to settle in, I love them even more! Completely different listening experience to my Sennheisers. I've decided to reserve the sr80i's for home use with my Fiio e-10 while my Sennheiser hd25-1 ii's will be my portable/work/dj headphones.


----------



## wes008

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Thanks for the reply. So the Magni doesn't come with a USB input?
> So if I just purchased the Magni/Asguard2 by itself and wanted to use my MBP, I would have to purchase a male mini to come out of the MBP headphone out with L/R RCA males on the other end to connect to the input on the Asguard2/Magni, correct?
> The amplifiers do not come with USB ports to plug directly into the MBP, you must use a mini to RCA, but the Modi comes with a USB to USB?


 
  Yeah. The Magni and Asgard 2 are purely amps, not amp/dac combos (Schiit has said they don't want to make an all-in-one). I used a Magni out of my Macbook's headphone port (using a 3.5mm to RCS cable) for a while, and it was fine, but a DAC makes a world of difference. 
  \


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





jimbob54 said:


> Joseph, can't remember in yr previous posts about this if you ever mentioned the kind of volumes you listen at. I have SR60s and 325s and do know that, from a good source and amp, the 325s only really shine at quite high volume levels, whereas the 60s give the impression of greater clarity at lower levels from the same source. The 60s had a more immediate sound straight out of my iPod too. If your ears can take it, try the 325s on your good kit t a higher level and then go back to the 80s at the same level after a few tracks. You might be surprised. Or even better, the other way round.


 
  Yes I have done that before with the 325's, but I really don't listen to music at such high volumes, but they where awesome, and don't get me wrong they where always awesome sounding, its just that when I got my 80's they where much clearer and more detailed through my main setup than the 325's. I think that part of it has to do with that listening out of my Adcom I am very limited with the volume control, anything after the 9 o'clock position is just to loud is with the 325's, but with the 80's I have a much wider range of volume control where as the volume starts to peak at just before 1 o'clock which is the way it should be. Also my 325's out of the MBP have a wider range of volume control, and less of an overall presence of bass than the Adcom, which I think is killing the clarity and detail on the 325's as compared to the 80's. Last night I listened to the 325's directly out of   my Sony CDP-ES, and of course the sound wasn't as rich and full, but I must say the overall presence of bass was gone, and there was more clarity and detail once again, so Im thinking that the Adcom is just not a good match for the 325's (and this is listening to then with the tone off on the pre-amp, flat), but with the 80's the Adcom is fine. I'm starting to think the Adcoms gain is too much for the 325's, but don't understand why it is fine for the 80's. So I think I'm gong to purchase the Schiit Asguard or Modi and see how my 325's sound out of one of these.


----------



## bassboysam

I tried my 325i's with some comfies and was impressed by the sound. I heard more depth in the lows and low-mids and the very highest frequencies were rounded off a litte more. I did notice some loss of detail and I am thinking that the TTVJ Flats might be the happy medium for them.


----------



## parbaked

This eBay listing features some interesting mods.
  The product description includes some interesting views on Grados.
  Go Navy!
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-Prestige-SR60i-Custom-Enhanced-Great-Condition-/281123861650?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item417449b492


----------



## bassboysam

parbaked said:


> This eBay listing features some interesting mods.
> The product description includes some interesting views on Grados.
> Go Navy!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-Prestige-SR60i-Custom-Enhanced-Great-Condition-/281123861650?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item417449b492



 
 that's awesome  Plus Italian designer silk ties are known for their superior tonal qualities


----------



## jmoore914

Here's another member of the fan club! I got the 60is cuz they're cheap and super mod-able but I haven't even been super inclined to mod them since they sound great already.
  I listen to a lot of rock and these sound FANTASTIC for it. The drums and guitar and pronounced and amazing. The only thing I find lacking at all is the bass so I may add the sock mod to try to boost it.


----------



## jaywillin

well, i missed them so much, i have another pair of ms1's coming in, can't wait to hear them again
  i saw that ad on ebay too, the modified 60, i still haven't gotten around to taking a grado apart
  and messing with it, i got a feeling i will soon !


----------



## j0val

Anybody have any experience comparing the ps500's to the sennheiser hd650's?
   
  I've had grados previously(sr80i & sr225i), so I'm familiar with the grado sound. And I currently have the hd650's. I'm considering trading my senns for the ps500's. I do enjoy the grado sound up to a point. I found the 225's to be a little too harsh and I've read that the ps500's are a bit warmer. I like my hd650's, but I think that it's missing something for me to be fully content with them.


----------



## streetdragon

I have possibly made another person a grado fan.
He asked about the modded ms1i's i was wearing in class, let him try it out later (alessandros seem to impress people a lot more than sennheisers oddly), told him that nearby was a shop selling the gear and took him over. He plans to get a pair soon 

Also the Ps500 has quite a midbass hump btw. Seems like the hd650 fused with the typical grado sound.


----------



## wes008

Quote: 





streetdragon said:


> (alessandros seem to impress people a lot more than sennheisers oddly)


 
  It's weird, isn't it? Grado/Alessandro sound: you'll either become an addict at first listen or steer away entirely.


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





wes008 said:


> It's weird, isn't it? Grado/Alessandro sound: you'll either become an addict at first listen or steer away entirely.


 
  Well although the sr325i steered me away entirely, (i like the rest of the line) but you could say that was cause my upstream gear was rubbish (unamped to phone).
 Yet to try it out on a good tube amp.


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





streetdragon said:


> Well although the sr325i steered me away entirely, (i like the rest of the line) but you could say that was cause my upstream gear was rubbish (unamped to phone).
> Yet to try it out on a good tube amp.


 

  That is both the good thing and the bad about the 325's. They don't tolerate bad recordings or bad upstream equipment...at all!!  Learned that the hard way. But that is why I still have my HD580's so I can listen to not so well recorded music and tolerate it.


----------



## CrystalT

My being addicted to the grado sound is why I keep recommending the pioneer se-a1000. Its like if grado decided to make circumaural 50mm headphones. 

Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Focker

I think the main reason why I never really found the 325s to be harsh, even with poorly recorded material, was becasue I always had tubes in the signal path. My trusty Little Dot I+ is my main Grado amp, but even when I was using my Meier solid state amp I often had my tube buffer engaged. I also tend to prefer a headphone that is either neutral or slightly bright, so I'm less sensitive to harshness than others may be. But any of you guys who have issues with the top end on any of your Grados, feed it some tubes.


----------



## CrystalT

I listened to the 325i through my zip and it sounded awesome. Not as detailed, and didn't extend as low as my pioneers, but I still loved em. 

Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HPiper

Just a quick question, do any of you use a Lyr as your main amp with the Grado's, if so how do they work with that amp. I am leaning toward the Valhalla, but if the Lyr works well with the Grado's I think that might ultimately be the more versatile amp down the road if I get some other phones.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





wes008 said:


> It's weird, isn't it? Grado/Alessandro sound: you'll either become an addict at first listen or steer away entirely.


 

 i became an addict !! in addition to my 225, i bought another ms1, and may buy another 60


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> i became an addict !! in addition to my 225, i bought another ms1, and may buy another 60


 

 That is the really weird thing about Grado's, they supposedly all have the same 'Grado' sound but you just keep getting more of them.


----------



## stacker45

I feel VERY lucky to own the whole 1000 family, and the giant killers SR80i, so yes, i guess they are addictive.


----------



## CH23

stacker45 said:


> I feel VERY lucky to own the whole 1000 family, and the giant killers SR80i, so yes, i guess they are addictive.




Maybe next month i can get the SR80i, as my RS-2 really aren't meant for portable use.

When i went to the shop (where i eventually bought my RS-2) and said, after listening, that i liked the SR80i more than the SR324is, the store owner looked pretty upset, and said "that is impossible"

it seems that i'm not the only one thinking this though.


----------



## Douger333

It's easily understood, the 325's need to breakin! Until then they can be quite rough, but afterwards watch out!


----------



## CH23

douger333 said:


> It's easily understood, the 325's need to breakin! Until then they can be quite rough, but afterwards watch out!




Consodering they were the demo models i had listened to, i think they had enough burn in time.
The 325is' sound "cold" to me, while the 80i's sound warmer, and had a bigger soundstage.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





ch23 said:


> Consodering they were the demo models i had listened to, i think they had enough burn in time.
> The 325is' sound "cold" to me, while the 80i's sound warmer, and had a bigger soundstage.


 
  The difference are less now than before the "i" upgrades as the two models now have the same size cups.
  Before the "i" upgrades the 325 had larger outer cups than the SR 60/80/125/225 and IMO the difference was more apparent.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> That is the really weird thing about Grado's, they supposedly all have the same 'Grado' sound but you just keep getting more of them.


 
   
  well, they are all the same, but different !?!? lol,   with the 3 i've heard, each ones strengths were different enough to where i could pick one as the best one day, and then a different one another day, now the 3 i've heard are the 60i, the ms1, and the 225i now i've kept the 225 , and sold the other 2, and now i've got the ms1 on the way, and i may buy another 60, and sell the 225, i don't know, but its sure fun playing in this sand box ! lol


----------



## FrankJ

I have the SR80i's with the L-cush pads. Absolutely love them! So, of course, I'm thinking of upgrading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  What's the next step above the SR80i's where I will hear a noticeable difference?
   
   
  Frank


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





ch23 said:


> Maybe next month i can get the SR80i, as my RS-2 really aren't meant for portable use.
> 
> When i went to the shop (where i eventually bought my RS-2) and said, after listening, that i liked the SR80i more than the SR324is, the store owner looked pretty upset, and said "that is impossible"
> 
> it seems that i'm not the only one thinking this though.


 
   
  If you liked the SR80i more than the 324is
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, than you're living proof that it is possible to prefer the SR80i.
   
  My favorite Grados are the PS1000, and it wouldn't bother me one bit if you'd tell me that you prefer your RS2 to the PS1000, in fact, i'd be happy for you, because that would mean that you saved yourself a lot of money.
   
  Quote: 





parbaked said:


> The difference are less now than before the "i" upgrades as the two models now have the same size cups.
> Before the "i" upgrades the 325 had larger outer cups than the SR 60/80/125/225 and IMO the difference was more apparent.


 
   
  I agree.
   
  Quote: 





frankj said:


> I have the SR80i's with the L-cush pads. Absolutely love them! So, of course, I'm thinking of upgrading
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That depends on your budget, i think that they're are slight differences between all of the SR models, at least up to the SR225i. For me, that means that your SR80i are giving you the lion's share of the SR225i sound.
   
  If you intend on keeping your SR80i, and you want something with a really different sound signature, you might want to listen to the PS500, if you can stretch it.


----------



## joseph69

If you liked the SR80i more than the 324is



, than you're living proof that it is possible to prefer the SR80i.
   
Another funny one from you stacker45


----------



## j0val

frankj said:


> I have the SR80i's with the L-cush pads. Absolutely love them! So, of course, I'm thinking of upgrading
> 
> What's the next step above the SR80i's where I will hear a noticeable difference?
> 
> ...




I went from the sr80i to the 225i. I ended up selling the 225i because it just didn't give me the same experience I got from the 80i. The 80i was just a more "fun" headphone. While the 225i was definitely more powerful, but a bit more fatiguing to me.


----------



## basman

A lot of stuff came in and I survived with Grado cans since I join headfi.


----------



## CrystalT

I heard no real difference between the 60 and the 80. *Shrug*

I didn't hear any really significant difference until I got to the 225 and 325, and between the two, i prefer the 225 because of price/performance. the 325 seems so extremely underperform at its price tag.


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> well, they are all the same, but different !?!? lol,   with the 3 i've heard, each ones strengths were different enough to where i could pick one as the best one day, and then a different one another day, now the 3 i've heard are the 60i, the ms1, and the 225i now i've kept the 225 , and sold the other 2, and now i've got the ms1 on the way, and i may buy another 60, and sell the 225, i don't know, but its sure fun playing in this sand box ! lol


 

 I hear ya..it really is an addiction isn't it! I am missing my 125i so much I have decided to get another one, trying to hold out as long as possible, maybe I'll save enough money for the RS1i by then and can actually upgrade my system instead of sidegradeing it <LOL>


----------



## CH23

joseph69 said:


> If you liked the SR80i more than the 324is
> 
> , than you're living proof that it is possible to prefer the SR80i.
> 
> ...




Remind me to double-check my spelling next time i post


----------



## streetdragon

ch23 said:


> Remind me to double-check my spelling next time i post



Make sure you double check your spelling next time you post.


----------



## zeinharis

I've noticed that the newest batch of the 325is and the MS2i have more mid bass than the previous batch, and I've also noticed that the newest batch of MS2i add some depth to them compare to the previous batch


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





ch23 said:


> Remind me to double-check my spelling next time i post


 
  Only joking around around about the comment from stacker45. I personally love the sound of the 80i also!


----------



## FrankJ

Quote: 





j0val said:


> I went from the sr80i to the 225i. I ended up selling the 225i because it just didn't give me the same experience I got from the 80i. The 80i was just a more "fun" headphone. While the 225i was definitely more powerful, but a bit more fatiguing to me.


 
  How is the SR80i more "fun" than the SR225i?
   
  I'm assuming the SR225i offers more detail, clarity, and soundstage over the Sr80i?    
   
  That's what I'm looking for in an upgrade to the SR80i.
   
   
  Frank


----------



## jaywillin

frankj said:


> How is the SR80i more "fun" than the SR225i?
> 
> I'm assuming the SR225i offers more detail, clarity, and soundstage over the Sr80i?
> 
> ...


----------



## bassboysam

picked up a Fiio E10 for $40.  This little box is a great match with my 325i so far.  very warm amp, lots of depth and punch and the bass boost doesn't sound cheesy, it is very musical and controlled.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> picked up a Fiio E10 for $40.  This little box is a great match with my 325i so far.  very warm amp, lots of depth and punch and the bass boost doesn't sound cheesy, it is very musical and controlled.


 

   the e10 was my first dac/amp, and has been my only constant in my system, i paid under $50something maybe a yr and a half ago
  its hard to beat fiio at the price


----------



## CH23

streetdragon said:


> Make sure you double check your spelling next time you post.




Thanks! I will!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Only joking around around about the comment from stacker45. I personally love the sound of the 80i also!


 
   
  I too love my SR80i, i use them mostly in my home office with my vintage Marantz 2220B, and Pioneer RT1020L reel to reel tape recorder, both of wich, i find, tames their sometimes over enthusiastic sound signature.
   
  Everytime i go from my PS/HP 1000 to my SR80i, i cringe a little, antisipating a big drop in sound quality, and everytimes it turns out that i'm pleasantly surprised by how good they sound. They're certainly one of the best buys out there, talk about a no brainer.


----------



## Focker

I totally agree. The 80s lack some of the qualities in the higher end Grados that so many of us fall in love with, but they still maintain that beautiful open, airy presentation that captivated me from the very first listen. Something about the way Grados preserve the natural timbre of vocals and instruments is just plain addicting, and even the 80s give you a nice taste of that. 
   
  Some headphone lines give you vastly different presentations as you move up the line, but I love how with Grados is just more of a good thing the higher you go. I can have my 80s on during a web surfing session, and then later on when I want a higher degree of refinement, a larger sound stage, maybe a low end that is a bit more fleshed out, I just pop on my 500s and I'm good to go. 
   
  When I heard the Sennheiser HD800s the other day for the first time, it sounded absolutely NOTHING like the 518s that I owned previously. The 518s did nothing for me at all, and that was a big reason why it has taken until recently that I was even interested in auditioning a higher end Senn. I much prefer the way Grado does it. I love that the 80s still give me a small taste of what the nicer models offer.


----------



## CH23

Well, i just tore the cable on my PortaPro's, so in the coming week i'll be buying the SR80i.
There are days when i hate my clumsiness...


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





ch23 said:


> Well, i just tore the cable on my PortaPro's, so in the coming week i'll be buying the SR80i.
> There are days when i hate my clumsiness...


 

 On the other hand you will enjoy re-discovering all your music with the SR80's


----------



## CH23

hpiper said:


> On the other hand you will enjoy re-discovering all your music with the SR80's




This is true, still, these were the red portapro's, i liked them a lot.




About the SR80i's: would it be wise to get them at an official seller for €169, or from the local online market place for €90?


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





ch23 said:


> This is true, still, these were the red portapro's, i liked them a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Depends on how badly you want a warranty that is honored by the manufacturer . I am assuming you are talking about new phones in both cases?


----------



## CH23

hpiper said:


> Depends on how badly you want a warranty that is honored by the manufacturer . I am assuming you are talking about new phones in both cases?




New vs as good as new.(or new, two people are selling for almost same price)

I don't know if i'm going to need that warranty.

€70 off, but without warranty seems worth it to me, i should probably go for it...


----------



## jimbob54

Wo





ch23 said:


> New vs as good as new.(or new, two people are selling for almost same price)
> 
> I don't know if i'm going to need that warranty.
> 
> €70 off, but without warranty seems worth it to me, i should probably go for it...




Word of warning, my new 325s had a faulty driver. Glad I bought a pair with valid warranty.


----------



## CH23

jimbob54 said:


> Wo
> Word of warning, my new 325s had a faulty driver. Glad I bought a pair with valid warranty.




Just when i'm about to go for the €90 pair, you come in XD

thanks for the warning!


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





frankj said:


> How is the SR80i more "fun" than the SR225i?
> 
> I'm assuming the SR225i offers more detail, clarity, and soundstage over the Sr80i?
> 
> ...


 
  When I auditioned them, at the time the soundstage seemed identical.  What sold me on the 225i's was the sound of Alison Kraus.  She just seemed to be more 'there' on 225i's.  I also thought I detected more smoothness in the midrange overall.
   
  YMMV


----------



## CrystalT

ch23 said:


> This is true, still, these were the red portapro's, i liked them a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would open up your porta pro and recable it, personally. It's cheap, and easy. There's tons of guides online. You could even do what I do to fix people's "broken" headphones, and install a stereo female panel mount.


----------



## jaywillin

my ms1's that i re-acquired have arrived, and i was on amazon to order some L-cushions and ran across some replacement
  pads, not grado, branded "ear zonk"  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BW4XQZ4/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
   
  they had S,L,G's, all for half the grado price, i'd never heard of any other pads for grado's other than using the sennheiser pads
  i got a pair of L's, and G's
  just thought i'd pass the info along !!


----------



## bassboysam

No shipping to Canada


----------



## FrankJ

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> When I auditioned them, at the time the soundstage seemed identical.  What sold me on the 225i's was the sound of Alison Kraus.  She just seemed to be more 'there' on 225i's.  I also thought I detected more smoothness in the midrange overall.
> 
> YMMV


 
  So are the SR225i's worth twice the price of the SR80i's?
   
  Note: I'm using the L-cushion pads with the SR80i's.
   
  Frank


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> my ms1's that i re-acquired have arrived, and i was on amazon to order some L-cushions and ran across some replacement
> pads, not grado, branded "ear zonk"  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BW4XQZ4/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> they had S,L,G's, all for half the grado price, i'd never heard of any other pads for grado's other than using the sennheiser pads
> ...


 
  Are there any differences in sound , size, fitment or material? How do they compare to the OEM cushions?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Are there any differences in sound , size, fitment or material? How do they compare to the OEM cushions?




Just ordered today, I should have them Wednesday or Thursday, I'll post my impressions then, they did look exactly the same though


----------



## CH23

crystalt said:


> I would open up your porta pro and recable it, personally. It's cheap, and easy. There's tons of guides online. You could even do what I do to fix people's "broken" headphones, and install a stereo female panel mount.




I will recable them, but i was going to get another set of Grado's anyway, so now is the perfect time


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Are there any differences in sound , size, fitment or material? How do they compare to the OEM cushions?


 
   
  Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> Just ordered today, I should have them Wednesday or Thursday, I'll post my impressions then, they did look exactly the same though


 
  I'm curious about this as well.  I've been toying with getting some G-Cushions for my 225is for a little bit.  Looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> I'm curious about this as well.  I've been toying with getting some G-Cushions for my 225is for a little bit.  Looking forward to your impressions.


 

  i had been wondering how the g-cushes might sound with the 225's for a while myself, but didn't really want to spend $40 to find out.
  when i saw these g'd for 20, i went for it, they should be here tomorrow or the next day


----------



## bassboysam

Don't bother with the G-cush on the 225s. They kill the low end and makes them sound thin and boring. They are not bad with the 325s but i prefer the Ls over the Gs in both cases. 

I do want to give flats a try at some point though.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> I'm curious about this as well.  I've been toying with getting some G-Cushions for my 225is for a little bit.  Looking forward to your impressions.


 
  I tried the (G) cushions with my 325is's and 6 hours later I traded them to another Head-fier for the 15' Grado extension cable, but like myself you must try them for yourself, because you may not feel the same way, especially for 20$.


----------



## kvtaco17

joseph69 said:


> I tried the (G) cushions with my 325is's and 6 hours later I traded them to another Head-fier for the 15' Grado extension cable, but like myself you must try them for yourself, because you may not feel the same way, especially for 20$.




I love the g-cush... On modified lower end grados (my sr80 and225) and the ps500


----------



## HPiper

I want to get some G's for my 325i's but I need to let my wallet recover from the dac and headphones I bought this month.


----------



## bbophead

G-Cush fan here!


----------



## Focker

I think Im the only one who actually prefers the bowls to the bagels...lol


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





focker said:


> I think Im the only one who actually prefers the bowls to the bagels...lol


 
  I definitely like the (L) cushions better than the (G), and also think they are just as comfortable as the (G) cushions, but don't compare in sound quality at all.
  So your not the only one!


----------



## jimbob54

^gcush on 325 fan here. Needs higher volume levels though.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> I definitely like the (L) cushions better than the (G), and also think they are just as comfortable as the (G) cushions, but don't compare in sound quality at all.
> So your not the only one!


 
   
  Okay good lol.


----------



## sling5s

Flats are the way to go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Flats with everything (except PS1000 and GS1000). More in your face.  
  The details are definitely greater with L cushion (or bowls) but the details are more pronounced, attention getting and fun with Flats. 
  Music just jumps out at you more with Flats. Especially guitars.


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





sling5s said:


> Flats are the way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Well I don't know but I will take your word for it, the flats are a lot cheaper than the G-cush pads so I may try some just for the heck of it.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Well I don't know but I will take your word for it, the flats are a lot cheaper than the G-cush pads so I may try some just for the heck of it.


 
  I think TTVJ flats are 35$ and the (G) cushions are 40$.


----------



## kvtaco17

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> I think TTVJ flats are 35$ and the (G) cushions are 40$.


 
   
  i.e. get both lol


----------



## joseph69

The flats are the only cushions I have yet to try, but I did the quarter mod reverse with the Grado (S) cushion, which I did like. Now I may be a little tempted to try the TTVJ flats for myself to hear if I like them.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





sling5s said:


> Flats are the way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  What you say is true!
  I highly recommend Flats over G-Cush for SR & RS Grados. IMO much better than quarter modded S-Cush or 414.
  Cost is $35 + shipping (TTVJ don't ship free) so it's the same as G-Cush with free shipping...


----------



## Krutsch

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> I don't really like it when people call it in to question.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk 2


 
   
  Sorry... no one is/was calling your gender into question; I was just making a slightly snarky comment in reference to the number of folks on Head-Fi that have anime avatars, usually of girls, that are likely not women.


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> I think TTVJ flats are 35$ and the (G) cushions are 40$.


 

  My bad, I thought the flats were the S-cush pads, obviously we are talking two different pads here.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> What you say is true!
> I highly recommend Flats over G-Cush for SR & RS Grados. IMO much better than quarter modded S-Cush or 414.
> Cost is $35 + shipping (TTVJ don't ship free) so it's the same as G-Cush with free shipping...


 

 i'd wondered more really about the flats more than the g-cushes, only got the ear zonks to try, i might try the flats before the 225i's  sell, i was thinking of selling those and moving to the ms2, or maybe the 325i


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> What you say is true!
> I highly recommend Flats over G-Cush for SR & RS Grados. IMO much better than quarter modded S-Cush or 414.
> Cost is $35 + shipping (TTVJ don't ship free) so it's the same as G-Cush with free shipping...


 
  Why is your SR325i black and not silver?


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





streetdragon said:


> Why is your SR325i black and not silver?


 
Maybe the old 325i was still black plastic rather than the aluminum 325is?
   
  Nevermind.  The old 325i was gold...


----------



## jimbob54

liquidzoo said:


> Maybe the old 325i was still black plastic rather than the aluminum 325is?
> 
> Nevermind.  The old 325i was gold...




But I think the ORIGINAL 325 (not i) was black (plastic?)


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





jimbob54 said:


> But I think the ORIGINAL 325 (not i) was black (plastic?)


 
  I think you're right.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/478448/sold-black-grado-sr325


----------



## Nick 214

Time to join! 
   
  I never though that the HF-2s could really be so different from the other Grado non-PS/HP cans... I was so wrong! 
   
  I'm enamored by the sound of these puppies, and I'm quite happy to wade into the Grado River waters. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  NK


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> I think you're right.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/478448/sold-black-grado-sr325


 
  Ah I see no wonder the earcup shape is like an RS1 instead of the current mushroom shape.


----------



## jaywillin

i've been listening to the 60's since they got here, and its amazing how close to the sound of the 60's(with bowls) comes to the 225
  i've put the 225 up for sale, and was thinking of going to the 325 or ms2
  anyone have any experience if this would be a worthwhile upgrade ?


----------



## markm1

Schiit owners, what do you think of your Schiit paring w/ your Grados? I have 225i and A-2. It's my only reference point. I think it sounds quite good, but that's all I know. I'd be interested to hear from people with a wider breadth of experience....people who own Grados and other cans and have paired w/ Schiit amps as well as tubes.
   
  Why do I ask if I'm happy....well, I guess I want to know if I'm like a person who has only eaten hamburger and doesn't know what he's missing....... 
   
  I saw a post on a different thread re: amps and Grados. The poster disliked the Asgard2 with his Grados....stating a tube amp has better synergy with the Grado line. The poster stated that his Grados and Asgard drove him to dislike his Grados and he went a different direction re: HP's.
   
  That got me thinking......Call me curious...


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





jimbob54 said:


> But I think the ORIGINAL 325 (not i) was black (plastic?)


 
  The original was black (aluminum)


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> i've been listening to the 60's since they got here, and its amazing how close to the sound of the 60's(with bowls) comes to the 225
> i've put the 225 up for sale, and was thinking of going to the 325 or ms2
> anyone have any experience if this would be a worthwhile upgrade ?


 
  I owned the MS2i, and they weren't for me, so I traded for the SR325is which I enjoy very much. I also own SR80i's with Vibrolabs (classic) wooden cups and (L) cushions, and I find them both to have very different sound signatures, even though they are both from the SR family. I listen to them equally, and they are both awesome in their own way, but I must say that if I had to live with one forever, for me, it would be a very hard decision to make! I find the 80i's to sound more (raw) and live, and the 325is's to be more warm and laid back. If you have a chance to demo the models you are interested I would strongly recommend listening to them first, because I really don't want to say this, but here goes, I may like my 80i's better, but I may need a different amp for my 325is's, which I am currently looking into.


----------



## sling5s

Asgard were warm which were good for Grados but the mids were thin.  Which I found not good with Grados.  So for me Asgard was a mixed bag.
  The Lyr was altogether bad with Grados. 
   
  In my experience, best synergy for me was:  
   
  Tubes: MAD EAR 
  Solid State: Violectric V200


----------



## bassboysam

I like my 325i with my LDMKIII. With the right tubes i was able to get a deep full sound while retaining all the detail.

Also after a few people mentioned how much tge like the G-cush i thought I'd give them another try. If you increase the volume, as was suggested, they do sound pretty good. I can see me having a use for these pads after all.


----------



## sling5s

What worked for me when I used G-cush were vintage receivers with tone controls.  I would reduce the treble and increase the midrange tone control.  It compensated well for the sucked out mids that G-cush created. Of course you could eq. but over all, it worked with some songs and it just didn't with others no matter how much you compensated.
  But intially, the G-cush creates a huge soundstage that is addictive.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> I owned the MS2i, and they weren't for me, so I traded for the SR325is which I enjoy very much. I also own SR80i's with Vibrolabs (classic) wooden cups and (L) cushions, and I find them both to have very different sound signatures, even though they are both from the SR family. I listen to them equally, and they are both awesome in their own way, but I must say that if I had to live with one forever, for me, it would be a very hard decision to make! I find the 80i's to sound more (raw) and live, and the 325is's to be more warm and laid back. If you have a chance to demo the models you are interested I would strongly recommend listening to them first, because I really don't want to say this, but here goes, I may like my 80i's better, but I may need a different amp for my 325is's, which I am currently looking into.


 

  i had originally thought i'd go for the ms2, because when i had the ms1 the first time around, i almost liked it better than the 225, now, having gotten the 60 again, and having the 60, 225, and ms1 all here at the same time, i may actually prefer the 60 to the ms1, and of the three, i do prefer the 225 by far which got me thinking more of the 325 as the way to go.
  i don't have anywhere close by to go and audition, i may see how far the closest dealer is, and drive, haven't done a road trip in a while, could be worthwhile.
  otherwise, just buy from somewhere with a good return policy , and try both
  i wonder if i should hear the 80 too ! i'll probably end up with all because i can't make up my mind ! they are all good


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> i had originally thought i'd go for the ms2, because when i had the ms1 the first time around, i almost liked it better than the 225, now, having gotten the 60 again, and having the 60, 225, and ms1 all here at the same time, i may actually prefer the 60 to the ms1, and of the three, i do prefer the 225 by far which got me thinking more of the 325 as the way to go.
> i don't have anywhere close by to go and audition, i may see how far the closest dealer is, and drive, haven't done a road trip in a while, could be worthwhile.
> otherwise, just buy from somewhere with a good return policy , and try both
> i wonder if i should hear the 80 too ! i'll probably end up with all because i can't make up my mind ! they are all good


 
  I know, they are all good, but to me they are all different, which makes it a very hard decision, so I know exactly what you mean. like I mentioned I listen to them equally because I like particular thing about each of them, plus like I said, I don't think my 325is's work as well with my Adcom GFP-710 as my 80i's do, so I will try a different amp for the 325is" in the very, very near future, I'm just not sure which amp I would like to try and In my experience amps make a very big difference with different headphones/speakers, some work well together and some don't. And don't get me wrong, my 325is's sound really good out of the Adcom, but they can definitely be more detailed and have tighter bass IMO, where as the 80i's with this combo work better.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





streetdragon said:


> Why is your SR325i black and not silver?


 
  The first run of 325 cups were black anodized aluminum. Grado then switched to the silver cups.
  These pre-dated the RS1/2 and were John Grado's first attempt at a premium/professional headphone.
  At the time he was trying to "replace" the HP1000 headphones which were no longer being made.
   
  He basically increased the size of the outer cups (to match the HP1/2/3) and made them of metal instead of plastic and then selected the best possible drivers.
  The 325 cost $300, which was only $95 less than the HP3 ($395) or half the cost of the HP1 ($595)
  The drivers were either lower matching HP1000 or the pink transitional drivers.
  When John developed the RS1/2 he made the RS2 cups the same size as the 325 ie. larger than the plastic SR but smaller than the RS1.
  Seems he thinks size matters....


----------



## jaywillin

UPS just dropped off the ear zonk pads, a set of G's, and a set of L's. VERY much initial impressions:
  the G's very comfortable, didn't sound good at all to me with the 225, very little bass, lost the "up front" feel
  the ear zonk L's on the 225 sound much better , i could live with it i think, but the stock grado may the way to go,
  haven't gotten around to trying the zonk L's on the 60 or ms1 yet , here's some pics:
   
  the G's

   
  the L's (grado left, zonks right)

  L's grado left  zonks to the right
   

   

   
  the ear zonks are a little harder to get on the cups


----------



## joseph69

I totally agree about the (G) cushions, also they gave me the impression that all of the instruments had the same tone and there was no texture to them, and I personnaly didn't like the huge soundstage, and I thought the (L) cushions were just as comfortable.
  Enjoy checking them out!!!


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin and the zonks the same foam as the OG Grado pads?


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> jaywillin and the zonks the same foam as the OG Grado pads?


 

  if its not the same, its very, very close, the shape, the cut of the form a slightly different, the stock L's  a hair thicker
  i tried to show on the side by side shot ,
  the zonk L's on the ms1 and the 60 seem to be fine sound wise, definitely better than s-cushes !!


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> UPS just dropped off the ear zonk pads, a set of G's, and a set of L's. VERY much initial impressions:
> the G's very comfortable, didn't sound good at all to me with the 225, very little bass, lost the "up front" feel
> the ear zonk L's on the 225 sound much better , i could live with it i think, but the stock grado may the way to go,
> haven't gotten around to trying the zonk L's on the 60 or ms1 yet , here's some pics:
> ...


 
  Sorry, I just can't endorse or encourage buying knock off pads, but maybe that's just me.
  I do encourage folk to try the L-Cush and the TTVJ Flats for all their Grados except PS/GS1000


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Sorry, I just can't endorse or encourage buying knock off pads, but maybe that's just me.
> I do encourage folk to try the L-Cush and the TTVJ Flats for all their Grados except PS/GS1000


 

 i hope i didn't come off as endorsing , i just thought i'd try them, it seems most of us are are always trying to find something better, or different, hence all the modding. are the "zonks"as good as the grado's i don't know. i do prefer the zonk L's to the grado S's on the 60 and the ms1, but that's just my opinion, and also, i wouldn't try to pass them off as grado pads, you can tell a difference


----------



## stacker45

I use my SR80i mainly at night (when i have my glasses back on), and i'm sitting at my computer, and one thing i like about the S cush is that i find them more comfortable than the L cush, when i'm wearing my glasses.
   
   Now, i have heard so much good about putting the L cush on the SR80is, that, since i have a pair lying around, i'm going them tomorrow, and report back on my findings.


----------



## joseph69

Look forward to hearing about your impressions on the 80's with the (L) cushions.
  Very surprised that you never tried them on the 80's though, I would have thought you would have had them on from the beginning, but now, knowing that you wear glasses, and being that the (S) cushion is smaller and softer than the (L) cushion, I can understand why you would use them. You may be very surprised with how the 80's sound with the (L) cushions, you may have a whole new prospective of the 80's, and I know you speak highly about the 80's even though you have headphones costing 10+ more times the amount. I think you will be very impressed.


----------



## Orakurumi

I think you need a min level of power for your G-Cush experience ^.^ 

Either a matched low imp amp/dac combo and/or;

RS1/MS Pro/PS500 tier or above which is by default bigger

I kinda feel theyre like bigger wheels so u need more juice behind em to get traction


----------



## HPiper

Well I am taking a little break from this site. Getting tired of the Grado bashing and certain people whose attitude is 'If I own it, it's great and everything else is garbage, especially if it is made by Grado" Then trying to justify that with nonspecific 'facts'.
   Anyway I may be back, just need a break from the snobbery.


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Well I am taking a little break from this site. Getting tired of the Grado bashing and certain people whose attitude is 'If I own it, it's great and everything else is garbage, especially if it is made by Grado" Then trying to justify that with nonspecific 'facts'.
> Anyway I may be back, just need a break from the snobbery.


 
  Well I love both grado and sennheiser, its just 2 different flavored scoops of icecream
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Also to those involved in the snobbery war:

 No matter what audiophile journey we cross,
  We must remember the reason and not get lost.


----------



## dgilz

streetdragon said:


> Well I love both grado and sennheiser, its just 2 different flavored scoops of icecream
> 
> 
> Also to those involved in the snobbery war:
> ...




And above all, never forget that every hifi system is limited. The real fidelity lies in concerts.


----------



## CH23

dgilz said:


> And above all, never forget that every hifi system is limited. The real fidelity lies in concerts.




Not the way they mix it now a days: full volume, a LOT of bass.(this counts for rock concerts, at least)


Those who bash brands without any facts, usually do it because they don't understand that different people experience sound differently. Be patient with them, as they have a lot to learn


----------



## CH23

I am now, next to the RS-2, in the possesion of brand new SR-80i's.
And for €100 i think that's a very great deal.

The person i bought them from was interested in getting the PS500, and we had a nice talk about Grado's.

I can't help but wonder why he never used them and then "gave" them away for such a low price though.


----------



## dgilz

ch23 said:


> I am now, next to the RS-2, in the possesion of brand new SR-80i's.
> And for €100 i think that's a very great deal.
> 
> The person i bought them from was interested in getting the PS500, and we had a nice talk about Grado's.
> ...




You've just paid its right price, not more, not less. Have a look on amazon fr or uk if you want to check


----------



## CH23

dgilz said:


> You've just paid its right price, not more, not less. Have a look on amazon fr or uk if you want to check




The dutch pricelist for Grado is online in it's entirety, and i can't buy from amazon...
Very happy with it, drivers seem to be the same as the RS-2?


----------



## bassboysam

325i with taped bowls and LDMKIII are really hitting the spot right now. Getting some beautiful big bass and soundstage. I think swapping the driver tubes in the amp to some Mullard ef92s really helped. Good synergy between amp and headphones....very fun.


----------



## Nick 214

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> 325i with taped bowls and LDMKIII are really hitting the spot right now. Getting some beautiful big bass and soundstage. I think swapping the driver tubes in the amp to some Mullard ef92s really helped. Good synergy between amp and headphones....very fun.


 
  Mullard M8100. Do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  NK


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Look forward to hearing about your impressions on the 80's with the (L) cushions.
> Very surprised that you never tried them on the 80's though, I would have thought you would have had them on from the beginning, but now, knowing that you wear glasses, and being that the (S) cushion is smaller and softer than the (L) cushion, I can understand why you would use them. You may be very surprised with how the 80's sound with the (L) cushions, you may have a whole new prospective of the 80's, and I know you speak highly about the 80's even though you have headphones costing 10+ more times the amount. I think you will be very impressed.


 
  I totally forgot to compare my flats with the L cush on my SR80i, but i just took them out and put them on my desk so that i remember to do it tomorrow, sorry joseph.
   
  And you're right joseph, i do speak highly of the SR80i, in fact, in a certain way, i'm more impressed by my SR80i than i am with my PS1000, simply because it's one thing to built an expensive pair of headphones that sounds amazing, (to me at least), but it must be much more challenging to built an inexpensive pair of headphones that sounds very good. Also, i'm pretty sure that the percentage of people that like the SR80i is much higher than that of the PS1000, especially when you consider the quantity of SR80i that has been sold over the years.
  Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Well I am taking a little break from this site. Getting tired of the Grado bashing and certain people whose attitude is 'If I own it, it's great and everything else is garbage, especially if it is made by Grado" Then trying to justify that with nonspecific 'facts'.
> Anyway I may be back, just need a break from the snobbery.


 
   
   
  I hope you read this, because i think i know wich thread finally got the best of you,  For some reason, people seem to have a love, hate relationship when it comes to Grados.
   
  The way i see it is that it's ok not to like Grados, but people should at least show some respect to those who do like them. Some comments are VERY harsh, and pretty much say that if you like them, you must be stupid, or at least that they're must be something wrong with your hearing.
   
  We should never forget, that even though we all have different sound systems, different tastes in sound and music, and of course, different hearing acuity, in the end, we all have something in common, wich is the love of music reproduced through headphones.


----------



## Twinster

ch23 said:


> Well, i just tore the cable on my PortaPro's, so in the coming week i'll be buying the SR80i.
> There are days when i hate my clumsiness...




Just for your info all Koss product have lifetime warranty. Just called them and you can get them replaced or fix.


----------



## CH23

twinster said:


> Just for your info all Koss product have lifetime warranty. Just called them and you can get them replaced or fix.




I didn't buy these from an official seller, as they don't sell these in the netherlands(the red PP)


----------



## Orakurumi

Red PP's nice!!  they're bling everywhere haha
   
  As for the Flat response and Balanced vs Dynamic stuff lets not forget they're using gadgets to test music not a human  it's pretty lame to make your drivers more rigid and precise at the expense of limiting them and reaching new heights of euphoria >=] moar powerz!


----------



## jimbob54

@stacker45 oh go on, I'm feeling masochistic, tell me which thread you are referring to


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> We should never forget, that even though we all have different sound systems, different tastes in sound and music, and of course, different hearing acuity, in the end, we all have something in common, wich is the love of music reproduced through headphones.


 
  amen to this !
  and i'd add that this is a hobby, something that is supposed to bring us pleasure and take us away from the stress of daily life.
  i catch myself occasionally taking ,audio, equipment , and myself too seriously, when i do that, i'm not having fun, and i'm NOT listening
  to the music, i'm listening to the equipment


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> amen to this !
> and i'd add that this is a hobby, something that is supposed to bring us pleasure and take us away from the stress of daily life.
> i catch myself occasionally taking ,audio, equipment , and myself too seriously, when i do that, i'm not having fun, and i'm NOT listening
> to the music, i'm listening to the equipment


 
  +1


----------



## jaywillin

well, the little dot I+ got here today, listening to it with the 225's, very nice !! have some seimens tubes in it right now, several other pairs came with it, will have a fun weekend !


----------



## kvtaco17

Quote: 





jimbob54 said:


> @stacker45 oh go on, I'm feeling masochistic, tell me which thread you are referring to


 
  I am also curious


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> well, the little dot I+ got here today, listening to it with the 225's, very nice !! have some seimens tubes in it right now, several other pairs came with it, will have a fun weekend !


 
  Please post your ompressions on this amp, this is one of the amps I am considering for my 325is's, thanks.


----------



## CrystalT

ch23 said:


> I didn't buy these from an official seller, as they don't sell these in the netherlands(the red PP)




Repairing your cable is easy. Want me to help you?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> well, the little dot I+ got here today, listening to it with the 225's, very nice !! have some seimens tubes in it right now, several other pairs came with it, will have a fun weekend !


 
   
   
  Nice choice...I've upgraded the amp for my T1s to some Meier gear (excellent SS performance, btw), but my trusty Little Dot I+ is still my dedicated Grado amp. I've used it with all my Grados (325s, 500s, GS1ks, and even the 80s just for fun) and it just sounds fantastic with them. I upgraded to some Telefunken tubes, which I much preferred to the stock ones.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> well, the little dot I+ got here today, listening to it with the 225's, very nice !! have some seimens tubes in it right now, several other pairs came with it, will have a fun weekend !


 
  Let me know your impressions after you spend some time. I agonized between the Asgard 2 and the Little dot 1+ for my 225i. Eventually, I went w the A-2 because I'm also thinking...just thinking of getting the HE500 as a second HP flavor and ultimately decided the A-2 would give me additional versatility. But, I know a lot of posters love the LD w/ the Grados.....


----------



## jaywillin

after a few hours of listening to music with the the little dot 1+, i'm very ,very happy i got it.
  i've listened mostly with my 225, the ms1 a little. the sound of the little dot is noticeably better to my
  ears than my g3. more air, less grain,more detail,  liquid. bass is more substantial.
  i'm not sure, but it seems the LD makes a bigger improvement to the ms1 than the 225.
  the fit and finish and build quality are superb for the price, i'm very impressed, and when i think
  how much i paid for it off the FS forum here, just makes it that much better !
  anyone want a g3 ?? lol
  the reason i didn't go for the LD initially was i wanted more flexibilty, i looked at the asgard 2 also
  it was a little more than i wanted to spend so i got the fiio e09k, which i love
  i have its pre outs going to my a2's, and the line out feeds the little dot.
  with this set up, i can listen to speakers, a solid state head amp, and a tube head amp
  and not have to move a thing and, the price of the two together was less than the asgard 2.
  all in all, very happy with the set up now, i may rethink about selling the 225, i still want the
  325 or ms2, but, i may wait,hmmmmmmmm


----------



## joseph69

Just purchased a LD1+Hybrid upgraded with 2 (NOS) German Siemens 6AK5W tubes + tube guards from eBay (NIB) for 165$ U.S. with shipping. I was just about to purchase a Schiit Magni/Modi combo + one 6'' RCA cable and one 8' RCA cable and wall wart for 160$ U.S. from another Head-fier, but someone else sent a PM before me and it was gone!
  After reading numerous posts about the LD's and Schiit's, I was torn between them, but all post's seem to point to the LD, especially for the Grado's, so in a way I guess it was meant to be.
  Everybody seems to love the LD with the Grado's, and I can't wait to try my 325is's with it, also have 80i's and can't wait to hear them with the LD also.
  Should be here between 7/03-08, can't wait, I hope I'm very impressed.
  (jaywillin), glad to hear you are enjoying your LD like everyone else says.


----------



## Focker

Joseph, I think you made a great decision on the tubes, man. I've had Siemens tubes suggested to me countless times. I'd be really surprised if you didnt' like the LD amp with your 325s. When I bought mine, all I had at the time were my Grado 80s and the 325s, so I have spent quite a bit of time with that combo. This may be why I've never found the 325s to be too bright, as I know has been an issue for others. The LD never allows them to become harsh or shrilly. I think you'll really like this combination a lot, especially for the money. And in the event it ends up not being your cup of tea (honestly, I'd be really surprised if that was the case), LD is a very popular company on head-fi and you'll have plenty of buyers for it. As for mine, I've had it for a year and it's going to stay with me for its lifetime. When you find some tubes you like for it (the stock tubes aren't terrible, but the amp hits significantly higher than its price point with an upgrade), it's just a fantastic match for Grados. Congrats!


----------



## jaywillin

my little dot has the tube cages, and
  it came with pairs of:
  Siemens 6ak5
  HP 6ak5
  Zaerix EF91 (Getting a humming sound on these)
  General Electric 408a
  erricson 408a
  and the guy threw in a (1) tung sol 408a , not sure what i'll do with it
  i thought it was a pretty good deal for $100


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





jimbob54 said:


> @stacker45 oh go on, I'm feeling masochistic, tell me which thread you are referring to


 
   
  It's the ''Disapointed with Audeze LCD2'' thread, i'm use to people not liking Grados, but even i thought this went too far.


----------



## jaywillin

oh, and i had the m/m, i like this set up, and the little dot in particular, much better
  not a knock on the schiit, loved the modi especially,
  joseph, i don't think you'll regret the little dot at all !


----------



## joseph69

Thank you all for your comments and reassurance. I went with a headphone amp because my 325is's don't sound as detailed as my 80i's amped with my Adcom GFP-710, I believe the headphone out is 10 watts on the Adcom, and with the 325's I seem to lose all the micro details, and have too much overall bass but not with the 80's. I know they are both 32ohm headphones, but the 80's produce less bass than the 325's, and being that the 325's have more bass I think the 10 watts is just too much for the 325' and I lose all the micro detail and highs that I hear with the 80's, so hopefully the 0.8 watts is a better match for the 325's. Once again I thank you all for you positive comments.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> my little dot has the tube cages, and
> it came with pairs of:
> Siemens 6ak5
> HP 6ak5
> ...


 
  Its a really nice deal!! I paid 135$ (NIB), but it cost me 30.00$ shipping. I never realized this amp cost so little, for all the positive comment it receives, I always thought it was over 200$.


----------



## stacker45

Well, i did it joseph,as promised, i have tryed the L-cush with my SR80i, and i have to agree that they take the SR80i to a whole other level, so much so in fact, that i'm thinking about selling my PS1000, just kidding of course, or am i. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  The first thing i noticed was that i was hearing more details than with the comfies, also, i've foond the bass to be tighter, and the soundstage is bigger, so exept for comfort when i'm wearing my glasses, it's all good.
   
  I don't understand why Grado even bothers with the S-cush, i mean, the difference is anything but subtle. I feel like an idiot knowing that i already had the L-cush, and never bothered to try them with my SR80i, oh well!, better late than never, i guess.
   
  I have always said that i could be happy with my SR80i as my only pair of headphones, and now, with the L-cush, the compromise would be that much smaller.
   
  Thanks joseph.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> I never realized this amp cost so little, for all the positive comment it receives, I always thought it was over 200$.


 
   
  SAme here. I had seen people mention LD quite often before I ever bothered to look into it. I thought I was reading prices in some other currency or something, but sure enough they were USD prices.


----------



## joseph69

Glad to hear that you like the way they sound, and it is a night and day difference, and the detail and tight bass is awesome, thats why I'm curious to as why I'm not hearing this detail and tight bass from my 325's, so I'll see what happens with them when I receive the LD and hope I hear what I hear out of my 80's, only in a bigger scale. Glad you like it enjoy!!!


----------



## bassboysam

Well these just arrived.
   



   
   
   
  Won't post any impressions as I've only used them for about 30 minutes, but let's just say I don't hate them at


----------



## bassboysam

Well the PS500s just arrived.
   
   
   
   
   
   
  I won't post any impressions as I've only used them for about 30 minutes, but let's just say I don't hate them at all


----------



## jaywillin

i'll be damned !!! i just lost an auction on ebay for a brand new pair of 325's, the winning bid was $197, my trigger finger must have been slow !
  the search continues !

   today in the LD1+ is the HP 6ak5
   
  and i've sold the ms1, and the 60's, so there is a hard target search for the 325, or a ms2


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> after a few hours of listening to music with the the little dot 1+, i'm very ,very happy i got it.
> i've listened mostly with my 225, the ms1 a little. the sound of the little dot is noticeably better to my
> ears than my g3. more air, less grain,more detail,  liquid. bass is more substantial.
> i'm not sure, but it seems the LD makes a bigger improvement to the ms1 than the 225.
> ...


 
  Thanks Jay. I'm doing a lot of contemplating over the sound of my HP set up and stereo.
   
  I may have to think about a LD in my future.
   
  Currently, my A-2 are pleasing to my ears, but that's all I know. Maybe I'm like someone who has never had fillet mignon and raves about ground beef 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I find listening to my 225i powered by the  Asgard-2 to produces a crystal clear, neutral, lovely open sound. I'll often switch back and forth in a given song from my medium fi stereo speakers to my Grados-9 out 10 times, the sound is better with the Grados/Asgard-2.
   
   I'll do the same thing listening to my lossless files listening from a Sonos connect (router-Sonos Connect-Asgard 2-Grados 225i vs Router-Sonos-Receiver-speakers). 
   
  Annoyingly, the 225i/A-2 generally wins over my Monitor Audio shelf speakers (which cost over 3 x's more than my 225's). So my question (to myself), is it the 225i over the Montitor shelf speakers or the A-2 over my onkyo receiver or a combination....who the heck knows! 
   
  However, it has made me want to investigate upgrading my entry level receiver to a nicer integrated amp to see if it will improve the sound of my speakers which are actually pretty nice, just not as good as the Grado/Asgard-2 combo currently gives me.
   
  This isn't going to solve the problems of the world...... I don't know why I let this stuff drive me to distraction, but I do!


----------



## Focker

Mark: It's probably the room that is holding back the Monitors. I've always been a fan of Monitor Audio, so I have a pretty good idea of their quality. If I were you I'd use the money you were going to spend on a new integrated and put them toward some room treatments. I know that's not as exciting as getting new gear, but honestly, treating the room makes a huge difference...far more than new gear will make. I've always used GIK treatments, but there are lots of great options out there if you decide to go that route. 
   
  Just my $.02


----------



## jaywillin

i believe focker is probably  right about the sound of your speakers mark. when we place  loudspeakers, in a room for "normal" listening,
  not only are we hearing the speaker, all the equipment, and cables, but the room , and most everything in it , effects the sound .
  now that almost all of my listening is done with headphones, and nearfield listening with my audioengine a2's, i've taken the room out of most of the equation, though i'm sure the room plays a part with the a2's.
  as for getting distracted, i bet most of us here can get that way from time to time, i know i can.
  i just remind myself, this is fun, relaxation, we aren't here to solve the worlds ills! it aint rocket science ! lol
  its good if i like it !
   
  my $.02 as well, now there's 4 cents on the table !


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





focker said:


> Mark: It's probably the room that is holding back the Monitors. I've always been a fan of Monitor Audio, so I have a pretty good idea of their quality. If I were you I'd use the money you were going to spend on a new integrated and put them toward some room treatments. I know that's not as exciting as getting new gear, but honestly, treating the room makes a huge difference...far more than new gear will make. I've always used GIK treatments, but there are lots of great options out there if you decide to go that route.
> 
> Just my $.02


 
   I'm open to suggestions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (me being distracted)
   
  My set up is all in a small spare bedroom/office. I've got a budgetish Onkyo receiver and Montior BR-1 shelf speakers. Now, they are a clear upgrade from my ancient circa 1990 Pioneer box system speakers and sound much better. 
   
  But, they don't sound as big and full as they did in the showroom (kind of an upscale home theater/sound system place), or quite as good as my Grado/Asgard-2.  I'm wondering now how much was the acoustics vs the amplification in the store? Since my Grados sound great with the HP amp, I was thinking it might be the quality of amplification that's missing from my speaker system.
   
  I had been thinking of either getting an integrated amp or an upgraded DAC for my Sonos system or both in one. Sonos has its own DAC, it doesn't flat out stink...but it's not great ether. Peachtree makes some nice looking DAC/amp combos-which would out price my speakers by a few hundred and be the most expensive component I would have....I would go for it if I thought it would make a noticeable difference. PT also has an external DAC (Dac-It) comparable in price to the upgraded Bifrost w/ USB, coax, etc. that has been well reviewed I've been considering...but that's a different thread
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'll look into GIK treatments. Certainly, I've heard of room treatments, but haven't given it too much thought.
   
  Thanks gents.


----------



## apollo11

stacker45 said:


> Well, i did it joseph,as promised, i have tryed the L-cush with my SR80i, and i have to agree that they take the SR80i to a whole other level, so much so in fact, that i'm thinking about selling my PS1000, just kidding of course, or am i.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love my sr80 so much that probably any amp you used to it is simply amazing. Partnering it with my fiio e7 or my DIY, they produce detail on any kind of music. Even With or without amp they are one of the headphones to adore to. Bringing it with me every time I go or just simply on a stroll, wow they sound so good to your ear. Nothing beats this HP in my opinion especially for its price to sound quality. I would love to have that L Cush but I think it's not available here in our country. Probably buy it in eBay and maybe might put my sr80 to the next level.


----------



## rudi0504

My Grado collections are :
Grado HF 2 limited edition first batch 
Alessandro Grado MS PRO 
GRADO gS 1000 I

I love Grado for listening with low volume


----------



## whirlwind

Very nice Rudi.
   
  I am looking to add the PS500 to my RS1i and SR60i
   
  Also going to get a Little dot 1+ when the funds allow for it.
   
  Great collection, man.


----------



## CH23

crystalt said:


> Repairing your cable is easy. Want me to help you?




Thank you for the offer, but i can handle the soldering iron quite well 
it's just that i need to find a new cable, and that might be a bit hard...

Right now enjoying some Jean Michelle Jarre on my SR80i's, and repairing the koss has moved way down on my "to-do" list.


----------



## kvtaco17

I could probably make u one. Just for cost of parts/shipping I'll have to dig out a portapro to see how they come apart... Its been awhile since I've used them


----------



## kvtaco17

Beautiful collection Rudi!


----------



## JohnyL

My setup is coming together!
   
  Fidelia on MacBook Air
  Meridian Explorer
  Little Dot mkII (with Voskhod drivers and Novosibirsk power tubes)
  Grado SR80i (Grill replaced with popfilter cloth, 4 holes vented, L-cush, cloth in front removed, some blue tac behind the driver)
   
  Sound is otherwise really nice and well balanced but I'm craving some more low end punch to the sound. It seems that the low end is starting to roll off bit too quickly. I tried to use tape with the L-cushions and it helped a bit, but I still would like to have more punch on the low end. S-pads also helps but they seem to dull the high's and limit the soundstage a bit. (I really like the mids and the highs on my setup!)
   
  Would it help to upgrade to SR325i or even the RS2i? I might have the budget to do so and leave my modded SR80i's as portable headphones.


----------



## rudi0504

kvtaco17 said:


> Beautiful collection Rudi!







whirlwind said:


> Very nice Rudi.
> 
> I am looking to add the PS500 to my RS1i and SR60i
> 
> ...




Hi all 

Thank you 
I like Alessandro Grado ms pro better than ps 500 , that's why I bought ms pro IMO 

Grado sound signature is unique , I have so many headphone , still miss the SQ from Grado


----------



## bassboysam

johnyl said:


> My setup is coming together!
> 
> Fidelia on MacBook Air
> Meridian Explorer
> ...




Taped bowl 325 has more low end punch than a taped bowl 80 for sure. But before you go there, have you considered the TTVJ flats? My understanding is that they do help bring out the lows without losing much of the detail. You can also try the quarter mod on the comfies. Both options are much cheaper than upgrading to a new headphone.


----------



## JohnyL

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> Taped bowl 325 has more low end punch than a taped bowl 80 for sure. But before you go there, have you considered the TTVJ flats? My understanding is that they do help bring out the lows without losing much of the detail. You can also try the quarter mod on the comfies. Both options are much cheaper than upgrading to a new headphone.


 
   
  Thaks for the input!
   
  I did try those comfies (called s-pads by the natives here) with quarter size hole, mini holes all over them and with full driver size hole. None of them sounded "right" for me. The sound was a bit too much inside my head with no to little soundstage. L-pads gives you more room and air to the sound (which I like!). It could be the result of drivers having a bit more distance to ears. While the bass is a bit better with comfies it still isn't what I'm looking for. So that's why I'm considering new HP's. (If 325i's or RS2i brings more soundstage to the table it will be a positive result as well!)
   
  I would imagine TTVJ Flats would be somewhat in the same ballpark with driver-size-hole comfies? (Haven't tried since they are bit hard to come by around my neighborhood and postage pretty much kills online ordering.)
   
  I think I have to go to local hifistore with my setup to audition new Grado's for me!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (It won't be a cheap trip!)


----------



## Stradivarius

I might as well check in here too! I was lucky enough to come across some RS1i's for £375, they look brand-new, not even a hair in the cups and by lordy do they sound amazing! I'm currently running them off a Fiio E10 however I'm looking to upgrade to a new amp that's capable of driving these a little better. I enjoy crystal clarity in my music as I have synesthesia (I see sound), so any thoughts on a purely USB amp?

 I'll have some photo's up of my cans as soon as I can get my hands on a decent quality camera, but for the time being, I'm going to continue eargasming.


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





stradivarius said:


> I might as well check in here too! I was lucky enough to come across some RS1i's for £375, they look brand-new, not even a hair in the cups and by lordy do they sound amazing! I'm currently running them off a Fiio E10 however I'm looking to upgrade to a new amp that's capable of driving these a little better. I enjoy crystal clarity in my music as I have synesthesia (I see sound), so any thoughts on a purely USB amp?
> 
> I'll have some photo's up of my cans as soon as I can get my hands on a decent quality camera, but for the time being, I'm going to continue eargasming.


 
  Gratz......you got a great deal!  Enjoy.


----------



## Nick 214

Did anyone else "watch" the Ebay (USA) auction for a pair of GS1000s (_Not _i) without pads last week?!
   
  They sold for under $500... Granted they had a "driver rattle," but I think it was just a loose driver... Could be a glue-only repair... 
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/251293688433?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
   
  Interesting.. 
   
  NK


----------



## Stradivarius

That's going to be one unhappy seller and one happy owner!


----------



## snapple10

Or send it to Grado , cost $45 to fix
What a bargain, assume that covers everything


----------



## jaywillin

well, a new headphone should arrive here soon, i didn't go 325 exactly, i went ms2, can't wait !!


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> well, a new headphone should arrive here soon, i didn't go 325 exactly, i went ms2, can't wait !!


 
  Congrats! Looking forward to your impressions


----------



## kvtaco17

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> well, a new headphone should arrive here soon, i didn't go 325 exactly, i went ms2, can't wait !!


 
  Yes, please let us know what you think!


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> well, a new headphone should arrive here soon, i didn't go 325 exactly, i went ms2, can't wait !!


 
  Congratulations, I'm also looking forward to your impressions, especially if you have had the oppurtunity to listen to the 325's already.


----------



## bassboysam

Has anyone here ever tried the ATH-AD1000x/2000X? Curious as to how they compare to the SR and RS Grados.


----------



## joseph69

Received my LD 1+ yesterday with 6AF5W tubes, nice looking little amp and solid build quality. I've only listened to it for about a total of 2 hours, straight out of my MBP using my 325's, which is the reason I purchased it, because the 325;s where missing detail (don't think the Adcom was a good match for the 325's compared to my 80's, but didn't realize this until I purchase my 80's and they sounded more detailed and clearer than the 325's. In the short time listening I"m liking the way that the 325's sound with the LD so far, but need to spend more time with it, and also place my Cd player and DAC in the system, and I also want to hear what it can do for the 80's, but first I'll concentrate on the 325's, and give my though.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Congratulations, I'm also looking forward to your impressions, especially if you have had the oppurtunity to listen to the 325's already.


 

 no, haven't heard the 325's, closest place to audition is nashville , haven't had a chance to get there yet, maybe this weekend, i'm less than two hours from there, but the ms2's were on ebay, only used only 8 weeks, got them for 250 shipped, and i just wasn't seeing too many for sale here in the u.s. i got to talk to the seller by phone, he's a grado guy too, he's moving to the 500, i too was impressed by the little dots build quality, i may remove my tube cages though, big fat fingers make swapping tubes difficult sometimes, lol


----------



## marts30

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> well, a new headphone should arrive here soon, i didn't go 325 exactly, i went ms2, can't wait !!


 
   
  I find it hard to beat the MS2. Honestly, I've had the Magnum v4 and v5 for a while now, but whenever I go back to the MS2 I just prefer the sound. I've also tried/owned the grado line up to the RS1i (and MS1, MS Pro) but MS2 has been the only one I've kept through it all. Think I'll sell my V5's now.
   
  Also running from LD1+


----------



## whoelse

I also like the MS2 but may I ask why you prefer them over the MS Pro?


----------



## marts30

Quote: 





whoelse said:


> I also like the MS2 but may I ask why you prefer them over the MS Pro?


 
   
  MS Pro was a bit too polite for my tastes, harder to justify the cost/performance satisfaction like the MS2 can.


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





whoelse said:


> I also like the MS2 but may I ask why you prefer them over the MS Pro?


 
  To be honest I thought i liked the MS2 just as much or in fact a little more than the MSpro and much more the sr325i when I tried them out. I felt that the MS2 has a wider soundstage and is smoother sounding than the MSpro although the MSpro has more detail and overall refinement. I would definitely pick the MS2 given that it is much cheaper as well. (40% the price)


----------



## sling5s

Can you compare the RS1i to the V5?  In terms of treble, midrange, bass and soundstage (over all sound)?  Did you prefer the RS1i to the V5 also?
   
  thanks
  Quote: 





marts30 said:


> I find it hard to beat the MS2. Honestly, I've had the Magnum v4 and v5 for a while now, but whenever I go back to the MS2 I just prefer the sound. I've also tried/owned the grado line up to the RS1i (and MS1, MS Pro) but MS2 has been the only one I've kept through it all. Think I'll sell my V5's now.
> 
> Also running from LD1+


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Received my LD 1+ yesterday with 6AF5W tubes, nice looking little amp and solid build quality. I've only listened to it for about a total of 2 hours, straight out of my MBP using my 325's, which is the reason I purchased it, because the 325;s where missing detail (don't think the Adcom was a good match for the 325's compared to my 80's, but didn't realize this until I purchase my 80's and they sounded more detailed and clearer than the 325's. In the short time listening I"m liking the way that the 325's sound with the LD so far, but need to spend more time with it, and also place my Cd player and DAC in the system, and I also want to hear what it can do for the 80's, but first I'll concentrate on the 325's, and give my though.


 
   
  Congrats! You may want to be sure to give the LD some warm up time prior to your critical listening sessions. I usually give mine a good 30 min before I fire up some tunes. 
   
  Enjoy it!


----------



## joseph69

Thank you! Yes, I always let my equipment warm up before a listening session for at least twenty minutes. I also need to put many hours on the LD before I give some impressions. I listened very briefly, and it did sound good right from the start out of the MBP without an external DAC, so tonight I'm going to listen to my Cd player with my Meridian 203 DAC.
  I"m going to purchase the Schiit Magni/Modi setup because I'm very curious to how well they performe, and I want to compare them side by side, then sell the one that I like least.


----------



## sling5s

Is there a store in LA, Orange County, Inland or Valley area in So Cal that sells RS1i.  
  I would like to compare them with my Magnum to see I want to get the RS1i again.  
  From memory, I think the Magnums have better detail but I miss the midbass hump, the resonance and warmth of the RS1i.
  The Magnums are colder.  But this is all memory.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *joseph69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I"m going to purchase the Schiit Magni/Modi setup because I'm very curious to how well they performe, and I want to compare them side by side, then sell the one that I like least.


 
  and if you decide to get rid of the schiit, you won't have a problem at all !
  for me, the real keeper between the magni and the modi , is the modi, i need to get another one, and just keep it, i keep selling it to try something else, and using the fiio e10 as my "reference" dac, the modi much better than the e10


----------



## jaywillin

oh, and speaking of dacs, musical fidelity has a replacement for the v dac mkii, the v 90, 32/192 its $300, the $300 dollar dac market is getting crowded !


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> and if you decide to get rid of the schiit, you won't have a problem at all !
> for me, the real keeper between the magni and the modi , is the modi, i need to get another one, and just keep it, i keep selling it to try something else, and using the fiio e10 as my "reference" dac, the modi much better than the e10


 
  Now you've got me wondering if I should just purchase the Modi and pair it with the LD to hear how it sounds. (But like I said, I didn't try my Meridian with the LD yet). Did you also at one time own the Magni and didn't care for it? If so please tell me your thoughts on it. Thanks.


----------



## jaywillin

I did have the magni, its very good, very detailed, I went with the fiio e09k mostly because it is very flexible, two gain settings, pre and line outs 



joseph69 said:


> Now you've got me wondering if I should just purchase the Modi and pair it with the LD to hear how it sounds. (But like I said, I didn't try my Meridian with the LD yet). Did you also
> at one time own the Magni and didn't care for it? If so please tell me your thoughts on it. Thanks.


----------



## joseph69

Thanks for the reply. I;m going to purchase it like I mentioned before, and see what I like better.


----------



## swspiers

Hi all!
   
  Last night I got tired of my wife complaining about her ultra-cheap Koss KTX-6 headphones.  My Ohm Micro Walsh Tall speakers in our main system have turned her into an audiophile, and she cannot stand bad sound.  She's actually worse than I am when it comes to it!
   
  So I ordered her a pair of iGrado's as a replacement for the cheap portable CD-player cans she's been putting up with.  I should have them next week, and will post our impressions.  I'm hoping she likes the Grado sound- I know I sure do.
   
  -S


----------



## bassboysam

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Last night I got tired of my wife complaining about her ultra-cheap Koss KTX-6 headphones.  My Ohm Micro Walsh Tall speakers in our main system have turned her into an audiophile, and she cannot stand bad sound.  She's actually worse than I am when it comes to it!
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  which ones did you get for her?


----------



## joseph69

iGrados


----------



## bassboysam

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> iGrados


 
   
   
  ahhh, i just saw "Grados" and missed the "i".  thanks


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> ahhh, i just saw "Grados" and missed the "i".  thanks


 
   
  Too much time in a certain other thread, I see...


----------



## swspiers

By the way all, I've been a fan of Bassboysam for a few years now.  We both participate in another forum, so please excuse any inside jokes- I know they can be annoying.
   
  Anyway, Sam is one of the most creative and innovative bassists in the Stoner/Doom genre.  His band, Monobrow, pretty much transcends the cliché's in this form of heavy music, and they have a humor and intelligence to their music that I think is what makes them accessible, even if you're not a fan of heavy, sludgy rock.
   
  I also think Grado's are a perfect headphone to check them out with.  It is just some very fine, instrumental music with more than a little 'kick' to it.  Y'all should give them a listen:
   
http://monobrowmanband.bandcamp.com/


----------



## whoelse

Quote: 





marts30 said:


> MS Pro was a bit too polite for my tastes, harder to justify the cost/performance satisfaction like the MS2 can.


 
   
  Someone told me MS1 is closer to MS-PRO then the MS2 which has a more aggressive sound. I can audit them here but... try not to..to stay away from the poison hehe.


----------



## marts30

Quote: 





sling5s said:


> Can you compare the RS1i to the V5?  In terms of treble, midrange, bass and soundstage (over all sound)?  Did you prefer the RS1i to the V5 also?
> 
> thanks


 
   
  Honestly, I probably couldn't compare accurately since it's been a while since I owned the RS1i. The Magnum is a bit tamer in the highs from memory. I sold the RS1i and kept the MS2i because I feel it's just the better bang for buck.


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> By the way all, I've been a fan of Bassboysam for a few years now.  We both participate in another forum, so please excuse any inside jokes- I know they can be annoying.
> 
> Anyway, Sam is one of the most creative and innovative bassists in the Stoner/Doom genre.  His band, Monobrow, pretty much transcends the cliché's in this form of heavy music, and they have a humor and intelligence to their music that I think is what makes them accessible, even if you're not a fan of heavy, sludgy rock.
> 
> ...





You are too kind sir.


----------



## jaywillin

tracking says, expected delivery of the ms2's is friday, i got my fingers crossed
  and today, i scored an audioquest dragonly (used, like new) on ebay for $107, (my first auction win)
  got my chores done, may go to nashvile this weekend, see some sights, get a mandolin appraised
  the the highlight for me will be listening to some grados i haven't heard


----------



## bassboysam

Got a notice from the post office, my RS1 will be ready to be picked up tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> Got a notice from the post office, my RS1 will be ready to be picked up tomorrow afternoon.


 
  Lucky Canadians get mail on July 4th


----------



## bassboysam

we didn't get any on July 1st though


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





marts30 said:


> Honestly, I probably couldn't compare accurately since it's been a while since I owned the RS1i. The Magnum is a bit tamer in the highs from memory. I sold the RS1i and kept the MS2i because I feel it's just the better bang for buck.


 
  I have an early pair of MS2 that is very neutral (for a Grado).
  Excellent cans!


----------



## bassboysam

RS1s arrived today. From what i can tell they are the RS1 classic (white drivers, black headband). I don't know what it is but they had an instant wow factor as soon as i heard the first few notes. Going to give then a good listen tonight. But right off the bat the mids/low mids are so rich and the instrument seperation is incredible.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> RS1s arrived today. From what i can tell they are the RS1 classic (white drivers, black headband). I don't know what it is but they had an instant wow factor as soon as i heard the first few notes. Going to give then a good listen tonight. But right off the bat the mids/low mids are so rich and the instrument seperation is incredible.


 
   
  Congratulations but...
   

   
  ...please!


----------



## bassboysam

I'll try and get some with better lighting this weekend. I did more resrarch and it seems these would be a very early RS1 classic/sem-vintage. Pink drivers, no serial number, round cutouts for the cable and based on some of the residue, the pads were originally glued on.


----------



## jjinh

Those RS1s are beautiful... remind me a bit of my pair!


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Very nice!


----------



## wes008

Behold!

  Just got these a little while ago. SR225i moded with mahogany cups and reterminated with a Neutrik gold 3.5mm plug. They look gorgeous, and sound pretty great, but I the wood adds some treble dampening. As much as I'm enjoying them, I do really miss the agressive Grado treble. Think I might sell these and just buy a stock SR225i  Turntable first, though. Sooooooo if anyone wants them really badly, let me know


----------



## bassboysam

Stack-o-Grados


----------



## bassboysam




----------



## jimbob54

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> Stack-o-Grados


 
  Fan of the L cush then?


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   

   
  Tree-o-Grados


----------



## bassboysam

jimbob54 said:


> Fan of the L cush then?




In general, yes. Still need to try flats and i have a g-cush and comfies. Depends on my mood. Its a nice benefit of grados.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> In general, yes. Still need to try flats and i have a g-cush and comfies. Depends on my mood. Its a nice benefit of grados.


 
  You do need to get some Flats for your vintage RS1!


----------



## bassboysam

parbaked said:


> You do need to get some Flats for your vintage RS1!




They are in the mail.


----------



## jaywillin

ms2 arrived today, i'm happy, happy, happy !!


----------



## swspiers

I take it you like Grado...?


----------



## jaywillin

here's some shots from alabama !


----------



## jaywillin

and the little dot doing its thing !!!


----------



## Focker

That Little Dot just loves Grados...what an amazing bargain.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





focker said:


> That Little Dot just loves Grados...what an amazing bargain.


 

 got mine over on the FS forum, 3 pairs tubes, 100 bucks shipping included !!


----------



## Focker

jaywillin said:


> got mine over on the FS forum, 3 pairs tubes, 100 bucks shipping included !!



 
 Holy crap lol... Honestly, even though there's always bigger and better to be had, I think you'll find that the LD is a great match with any Grado up to the GS1k. I think if I ever jumped to the PS1k I'd try a higher end amp, but my LD makes all my Grados sound fantastic. I have zero desire to spend money on anything higher end. I've been spendign most of my time lately with my T1s since i got them a new amp to play with, so when I fired up my PS500s last night on the LD it really put a smile on my face. It's amazing how good of a rig you could put together with some Grados, the LD, and an inexpensive DAC...just awesome.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





focker said:


> It's amazing how good of a rig you could put together with some Grados, the LD, and an inexpensive DAC...just awesome.


 
   hell yeah !  i'm replacing the little e10 with a microstreamer, it'll be my "keeper"/ traveling dac
  i may get another just for the desktop, the new v90 from musical fidelity looks interesting
  or maybe the music streamer ii+ , not sure yet
  i'm loving the ms2's so far, just loving them


----------



## Focker

jaywillin said:


> hell yeah !  i'm replacing the little e10 with a microstreamer, it'll be my "keeper"/ traveling dac
> i may get another just for the desktop, the new v90 from musical fidelity looks interesting
> or maybe the music streamer ii+ , not sure yet
> i'm loving the ms2's so far, just loving them



 
 Very cool...I'd like to get a pair of Alessandros at some point just to see the differences. I've heard great things about the microsteamer...until recently I've been using an AudioEngine D1 with my main rig...I just upgraded it, but I have no plans to get rid of it...I'm going to use it more for it's natural purpose as a usb dac on my laptop. I love how many inexpensive options there are out there...I always tell my friends it's a great time to get into this side of the hobby. The value out there is off the charts, with the Little Dot amp being among the most incredible values. On top of that, the customer service is fantastic. I've exchanged several emails with David, and he's a great guy to deal with. I felt very comfortable purchsing from him. Which tubes are you using to start with?


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





focker said:


> That Little Dot just loves Grados...what an amazing bargain.


 
  Yeah...I might need to give one of these little guys a try at some point.  Along with various micro-streamers and other assorted goodies I keep reading about.  It will be cheaper to optimize my Grado's than chasing amps for my HE-5LE's at any rate.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> Yeah...I might need to give one of these little guys a try at some point.  Along with various micro-streamers and other assorted goodies I keep reading about.  It will be cheaper to optimize my Grado's than chasing amps for my HE-5LE's at any rate.


 
  The HRT products are excellent value and, like our Grados, made in the USA!
  My iStreamer is brilliant and Kevin answers any and all questions with incredible patience.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> Yeah...I might need to give one of these little guys a try at some point.  Along with various micro-streamers and other assorted goodies I keep reading about.  It will be cheaper to optimize my Grado's than chasing amps for my HE-5LE's at any rate.


 
   
  It's a surprisingly clean sounding amp...the background is dead quiet on mine and it just gives the Grados a nice full bodied sound.


----------



## joseph69

Already received the LD1+ the other day, excellent amp. I wanted to also hear the Schiit Magni/Modi combo, so I'm in the middle of ordering them right now but need to know something:
  I believe I need a high speed USB cable from the modi to my (2013-13" MBP), is this correct? If yes,
  Do I need a high speed USB (2.0) cable, or can I order a high speed USB (3.0) for the( 2013-13" MBP)?
  Thanks.


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> The HRT products are excellent value and, like our Grados, made in the USA!
> My iStreamer is brilliant and Kevin answers any and all questions with incredible patience.


 
  Made in the USA is big on my list.  My Ohm speakers are built here, along with the majority of my bass gear.  I've been reading about HRT in Stereophile for years, and they are pretty high on my list of things to try.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





focker said:


> Very cool...I'd like to get a pair of Alessandros at some point just to see the differences. I've heard great things about the microsteamer...until recently I've been using an AudioEngine D1 with my main rig...I just upgraded it, but I have no plans to get rid of it...I'm going to use it more for it's natural purpose as a usb dac on my laptop. I love how many inexpensive options there are out there...I always tell my friends it's a great time to get into this side of the hobby. The value out there is off the charts, with the Little Dot amp being among the most incredible values. On top of that, the customer service is fantastic. I've exchanged several emails with David, and he's a great guy to deal with. I felt very comfortable purchsing from him. Which tubes are you using to start with?


 
  general electric 408a
  Siemens 6ak5
  HP 6ak5
  Zaerix EF91 (Getting a humming sound on these)
  erricson 408a (dead)
  and 1 tung sol 408a,
  had the d1, it is awesome, a wonderful place to start, does everything well, great price, great company, i love my a2's
  i enjoyed the ms1 almost as much as the 225, but the ms2 is another level up entirely, for me anyway, i'm still very new at this


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> The HRT products are excellent value and, like our Grados, made in the USA!
> My iStreamer is brilliant and Kevin answers any and all questions with incredible patience.


 

 i too was impressed with kevin, and the time and effort he took, and was willing to take to get my issue straightened out
  the micro wasn't playing nice with jriver for me, we got it to play nice !
  i'd really like to hear the msii+ , have that one to stay put at the desktop


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Already received the LD1+ the other day, excellent amp. I wanted to also hear the Schiit Magni/Modi combo, so I'm in the middle of ordering them right now but need to know something:
> I believe I need a high speed USB cable from the modi to my (2013-13" MBP), is this correct? If yes,
> Do I need a high speed USB (2.0) cable, or can I order a high speed USB (3.0) for the( 2013-13" MBP)?
> Thanks.


 

 if you ask jason at schiit, he'll say any old printer cable will work, all you need is a 1, the 2 and 3 aren't necessary
  schiit is another great company, always got fast replies from them


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> if you ask jason at schiit, he'll say any old printer cable will work, all you need is a 1, the 2 and 3 aren't necessary
> schiit is another great company, always got fast replies from them


 
  Thank you for the info, now I can click "check out" and purchase the Schiit Magni/Modi and do some A/Bing with the LD1+. Must say that this LD sound really fantastic straight out of the MBP.
  Glad to read that you are enjoying your MS2i"s, they are excellent full bodied headphones.
  BTW are any of the 3 different tubes you received with your LD very forward,engaging and crystal clear with detail?


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Thank you for the info, now I can click "check out" and purchase the Schiit Magni/Modi and do some A/Bing with the LD1+. Must say that this LD sound really fantastic straight out of the MBP.
> Glad to read that you are enjoying your MS2i"s, they are excellent full bodied headphones.
> BTW are any of the 3 different tubes you received with your LD very forward,engaging and crystal clear with detail?


 

 honestly, i've spent most of my time with the siemens, no extended time with the ge or hp
  about an hour ago, just switched to the ge, it may have some top end you may like,
  i'm notice some nice cymbal crashes, i'm gonna spend some time with these for a bit
  i believe on the little dot website, community, there is some info on what tubes are drop ins
  and which ones need adjustment in the amp, and how to adjust for each tube
   
  oh, and stupid question->    MBP???


----------



## Mojo Monkey

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> honestly, i've spent most of my time with the siemens, no extended time with the ge or hp
> about an hour ago, just switched to the ge, it may have some top end you may like,
> i'm notice some nice cymbal crashes, i'm gonna spend some time with these for a bit
> i believe on the little dot website, community, there is some info on what tubes are drop ins
> ...


 
  I would guess Mac Book Pro?


----------



## jaywillin

mojo monkey said:


> I would guess Mac Book Pro?



I believe that could be it


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> honestly, i've spent most of my time with the siemens, no extended time with the ge or hp
> about an hour ago, just switched to the ge, it may have some top end you may like,
> i'm notice some nice cymbal crashes, i'm gonna spend some time with these for a bit
> i believe on the little dot website, community, there is some info on what tubes are drop ins
> ...


 
  Thanks for the reply, I've already replied to the LD tube rolling guide, just waiting for a reply, thank you.
  Yes, MBP = Macbook Pro


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Thank you for the info, now I can click "check out" and purchase the Schiit Magni/Modi and do some A/Bing with the LD1+. Must say that this LD sound really fantastic straight out of the MBP.
> Glad to read that you are enjoying your MS2i"s, they are excellent full bodied headphones.
> BTW are any of the 3 different tubes you received with your LD very forward,engaging and crystal clear with detail?


 

 You will like the Modi, not so much the Magni with your Grado's at least. I have the best opamp and tubes written down here somewhere for the LD1+ is you want to know I can dig that out for you.


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> You will like the Modi, not so much the Magni with your Grado's at least. I have the best opamp and tubes written down here somewhere for the LD1+ is you want to know I can dig that out for you.


 
  Please post this ....I too would be interested in seeing it.
   
  I am thinking about getting the LD1+ for my RS1i and Q701


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





whirlwind said:


> Please post this ....I too would be interested in seeing it.
> 
> I am thinking about getting the LD1+ for my RS1i and Q701


 

 Okay, this is going to be short but sweet. For tubes you have 2 choices (well you have a LOT of choices but these are 2 good ones). Cheapest is some EF92 tubes, best (but more expensive) are some WE408A tubes. You can get these directly from Little Dot or save a few dollars and get them from Tubedepot.com. For the OpAmps, again you have many choices but 2 of the best are the OPA2107 or the LM4562. David recommends the LM4562. That's it.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





wes008 said:


> Behold!
> 
> Just got these a little while ago. SR225i moded with mahogany cups and reterminated with a Neutrik gold 3.5mm plug. They look gorgeous, and sound pretty great, but I the wood adds some treble dampening. As much as I'm enjoying them, I do really miss the agressive Grado treble. Think I might sell these and just buy a stock SR225i  Turntable first, though. Sooooooo if anyone wants them really badly, let me know


 

 it is very easy to get as much treble back as you want by just filling the housing with cotton wool. some time ago i made this with a modded sr225i venting all holes of the drivers but filling the whole housings with cotton wool. result is a bright and analytical sounding headphone with unbelievable speed and precision, some of my friends found it to rival my beyer t5p. just yesterday i thought of rebuilding that one as i had used the drivers for another project in the meantime. only be sure to use a fine gauge so using the same amount of cotton wool for both sides.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> You will like the Modi, not so much the Magni with your Grado's at least. I have the best opamp and tubes written down here somewhere for the LD1+ is you want to know I can dig that out for you.


 
  Just curious to why you say I will not like the Magni, can you tell me why and what you mean?
  And also if you could tell me about the sound signature of the tubes that you are talking about (before digging out the info), I would appreciate it. Thanks
   
  Ireplied to you before reading the rest of the unread posts, thanks for posting this suggestion I will look into these as well in the near future.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> it is very easy to get as much treble back as you want by just filling the housing with cotton wool. some time ago i made this with a modded sr225i venting all holes of the drivers but filling the whole housings with cotton wool. result is a bright and analytical sounding headphone with unbelievable speed and precision, some of my friends found it to rival my beyer t5p. just yesterday i thought of rebuilding that one as i had used the drivers for another project in the meantime. only be sure to use a fine gauge so using the same amount of cotton wool for both sides.


 
  So if I filled my 325's drver housings with cotton wool they will be brighter sounding?
    and also this will not effect the open back design? Thanks.


----------



## wes008

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> it is very easy to get as much treble back as you want by just filling the housing with cotton wool. some time ago i made this with a modded sr225i venting all holes of the drivers but filling the whole housings with cotton wool. result is a bright and analytical sounding headphone with unbelievable speed and precision, some of my friends found it to rival my beyer t5p. just yesterday i thought of rebuilding that one as i had used the drivers for another project in the meantime. only be sure to use a fine gauge so using the same amount of cotton wool for both sides.


 
  Huh! Might try that. Although I'm deathly afraid to open them up though  but it might be worth it. Thanks for the help!


----------



## GermanGuy

wes008 - joseph69 - it's not the 'post your grado mods' thread where i have posted much more about my way and concepts to mod grados, also i have not posted anything about driver dampening, so at least i want to give you a feeling for what i have done in this area:
   

   
   
  this is a picture of the gauge used, some damping material and how to get it fixed on the driver.
   
  the gauge with some cotton wool has a resolution of 1 mg milli gramm. this is needed to have exactly the same amount of cotton wool on the left and right side. a typical weigth for a fill could be 0.365 gramms!
   
  for the effect you want to have, i would use thin dampening rings as shown in the picture i just took:
   
  white cotton wool ring - made out of a beauty pad - applied on the driver it absorbes the lower frequencies moving the hole sound to the brighter side.
   
  blue white dampening ring with a lot of holes - just as it is made out of very thin cleaning cloth - it is a fancy material because not totally absorbing bass frequencies and not that much moving the sound to the brighter side - maybe more midcentric. it is also a wonderful choice for redampening the driver if you vented too much holes.
   
  in the picture you can see a grado driver with a 52mm foto filter ring to illustrate how to apply the dampening ring(s) on the driver.
   
  just use the dampening rings of your choice, put it/them onto the driver, you can then put a small long piece of foam rubber above and around it, foam rubber is flexible and will hold everything in place.
   
  to be complete i use the shown felt disk to damp the area above the driver magnet.
   
  just one sample picture of a modded sr125i:
   
   

   
  i tried a lot of combinations with different grado mods, often the best combination was a blue - white - blue ring set!
   
  this will not affect the open design sound benefits (but needs some time for testing, listening and optimization), especially the sound effect of the white cotton wool rings is very sensitive to changes of the thickness in the 0.1 mm range.


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Just curious to why you say I will not like the Magni, can you tell me why and what you mean?
> And also if you could tell me about the sound signature of the tubes that you are talking about (before digging out the info), I would appreciate it. Thanks
> 
> Ireplied to you before reading the rest of the unread posts, thanks for posting this suggestion I will look into these as well in the near future.


 
  I agree with HPiper on this, not sure you will like the Magni with 325is, I found it to be VERY bright and, to me, unlistenable with 325is, piercing highs to the point of painful.  The Asgard 2 was better but I still needed to do a T-shirt mod to tone down the treble.  I tried them with S-Cush, L-cush, reverse L-cush, G-cush, and G-cush with T-shirt mod and none of those made it where I would want to use the Magni with 325is.  All of those were much better on the Asgard 2 and off my modded X-Fi.
   
  P.S. And yes I know this is source and recording dependent but I did the tests holding all else the same just changing amps...except obviously the x-fi tests.


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Just curious to why you say I will not like the Magni, can you tell me why and what you mean?
> And also if you could tell me about the sound signature of the tubes that you are talking about (before digging out the info), I would appreciate it. Thanks
> 
> Ireplied to you before reading the rest of the unread posts, thanks for posting this suggestion I will look into these as well in the near future.


 

  Bear in mind I was referring to Grado phones, but the Magni has two sort of problems. One they are just a tiny bit bright, detailed some would say, which the Grados already have plenty of that all on their own. Secondly that amp has no gain switches and the standard gain is pretty stout which can cause some people to have a problem with the phones being too loud as soon as they crack the volume up a bit. Maybe you like bright sounding amps and maybe you listen to your music loud anyway. Just a couple things to keep in mind. As they say YMMV.
   Just a bit on the tubes/opamps I suggested. The tubes will give better everything, more open, better bass, imaging ect. The 408A just gives you more of it and seems to be the tube most people prefer from what all I have read. Opamps are where you can really kind of pick and choose what sound you like. The OPA2107 is a warmer chip, just think of everything tilted toward the bass end of things just a bit, but still with more clarity and imaging on top of what the tubes give you. The LM4562 is the same thing only tilted toward the treble end of things with more detail and air on the top end. Again it depends on what you like, they are cheap and easy to change, why not just get 1 of each and see for yourself. I would suggest going to Radio Shack and picking up an 8pin IC chip puller though. Makes the whole process a lot easier and they are real inexpensive.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Bear in mind I was referring to Grado phones, but the Magni has two sort of problems. One they are just a tiny bit bright, detailed some would say, which the Grados already have plenty of that all on their own. Secondly that amp has no gain switches and the standard gain is pretty stout which can cause some people to have a problem with the phones being too loud as soon as they crack the volume up a bit. Maybe you like bright sounding amps and maybe you listen to your music loud anyway. Just a couple things to keep in mind. As they say YMMV.
> Just a bit on the tubes/opamps I suggested. The tubes will give better everything, more open, better bass, imaging ect. The 408A just gives you more of it and seems to be the tube most people prefer from what all I have read. Opamps are where you can really kind of pick and choose what sound you like. The OPA2107 is a warmer chip, just think of everything tilted toward the bass end of things just a bit, but still with more clarity and imaging on top of what the tubes give you. The LM4562 is the same thing only tilted toward the treble end of things with more detail and air on the top end. Again it depends on what you like, they are cheap and easy to change, why not just get 1 of each and see for yourself. I would suggest going to Radio Shack and picking up an 8pin IC chip puller though. Makes the whole process a lot easier and they are real inexpensive.


 
  Thanks for the suggestions on the opamps, now I understand what they are, (chips). I know everyone finds the 325's bright, but I don't at all, this is the what I'm trying to achieve with my 325's. Sounds like I will pick up the M8161 along with the LM4562 opamps and try this out also. It sounds like the Magni may be for me as far as my 325's are concerned, I've read this before about it sounding a bit bright, so I wanted to hear it for myself, it should be here sometime next week. Thanks again.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Bear in mind I was referring to Grado phones, but the Magni has two sort of problems. One they are just a tiny bit bright, detailed some would say, which the Grados already have plenty of that all on their own. Secondly that amp has no gain switches and the standard gain is pretty stout which can cause some people to have a problem with the phones being too loud as soon as they crack the volume up a bit. Maybe you like bright sounding amps and maybe you listen to your music loud anyway. Just a couple things to keep in mind. As they say YMMV.
> Just a bit on the tubes/opamps I suggested. The tubes will give better everything, more open, better bass, imaging ect. The 408A just gives you more of it and seems to be the tube most people prefer from what all I have read. Opamps are where you can really kind of pick and choose what sound you like. The OPA2107 is a warmer chip, just think of everything tilted toward the bass end of things just a bit, but still with more clarity and imaging on top of what the tubes give you. The LM4562 is the same thing only tilted toward the treble end of things with more detail and air on the top end. Again it depends on what you like, they are cheap and easy to change, why not just get 1 of each and see for yourself. I would suggest going to Radio Shack and picking up an 8pin IC chip puller though. Makes the whole process a lot easier and they are real inexpensive.


 

 the "detail" or brightness is one of the reasons i chose the e09k over the magni sound wise, the fiio doesn't have that "edge" to it, but still has plenty of detail, i like using the color analogy
  the magni is silver, the fiio gold, both shiny , just different, to me, the modi is the bigger bargain, it would be a bargain at $200, and found it to sound great period, no matter what headphones or speakers the sound was coming out of


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> the "detail" or brightness is one of the reasons i chose the e09k over the magni sound wise, the fiio doesn't have that "edge" to it, but still has plenty of detail, i like using the color analogy
> the magni is silver, the fiio gold, both shiny , just different, to me, the modi is the bigger bargain, it would be a bargain at $200, and found it to sound great period, no matter what headphones or speakers the sound was coming out of


 

 Totally agree on the Modi, Ijust got mine a few weeks ago and it made a huge improvement over the dac I was using. If you can live with usb only I would recommend it to anybody with any amp or phone. Really nice unit and I still can not believe the price...what a bargain!!


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Totally agree on the Modi, Ijust got mine a few weeks ago and it made a huge improvement over the dac I was using. If you can live with usb only I would recommend it to anybody with any amp or phone. Really nice unit and I still can not believe the price...what a bargain!!


 
  The Modi is a good DAC for the money/features.
  The Magni is really not ideal for Grados. It is really designed to drive "all" headphones, meaning it is strong enough to drive difficult cans.
  As a result the gain and output impedance are not ideal for Grados, IEMs or other low impedance loads.
  A really nice amp for the $$ and purpose, but there are better choices if one listens primarily to Grados.


----------



## jaywillin

well, the little indeed g3 i was trying to sell because i got the LD1+, wasn't getting any interest
  i decided to keep it, and work on some soldering skills .
  well, as i was looking at it, i noticed the volume control was slightly bent, it was pointing up
  how it got like that i don't know, but i gently straightened it, the signal imbalance, that seemed too great before
  is gone, well mostly. there is a slight imbalance at very low levels, but i believe thats is to be expected , if i'm not mistaken.
  any, it sounds great with the ms2's, i'm using a rca clear top, sweet !!


----------



## jaywillin

oh, the g-cush knock off's sound pretty good on the ms2's, very good actually


----------



## joseph69

How do you find the mid bass and the upper frequencies to be with the MS2i's?


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> How do you find the mid bass and the upper frequencies to be with the MS2i's?


 
   
  this is just nearing the end of day one, and i don't have a lot of experience with different headphones, and practically nothing outside the grado line, that being said
  i love these headphones so far, the midrange is so right, up front, the highs , this is the best, all around treble i've heard
  detail, shimmering, no, harshness, pace rhythm
  trying not to gush, but so glad i got them
  i put the 225 back on the sale forum, but after going back and forth some today, i may keep them, they still do something i really like
  having read how forward, bright, aggressive you like your sound, the ms2 has the forward, but i wouldn't call it bright or aggressive
  earlier somewhere i said it was assertive, but not aggressive ! lol


----------



## streetdragon

Exciting and sparkly I would call it, but hardly aggressive at all.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





streetdragon said:


> Exciting and sparkly I would call it, but hardly aggressive at all.


 
   


 well said !


----------



## joseph69

One of the reasons that the MS2i wasn't for me was they were not aggressive enough for my taste, and the mid bass was too much, and I found the high frequencies a bit laid back.
  The MS2i is definitely a warm full sounding , rich headphone, and I would highly recommend them, but just weren't for me.
  I'm glad you are enjoying them and they fit your tastes, congratulations and enjoy them!!!
  BTW I do have my 325is drivers inside MS2i cups!!!


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Okay, this is going to be short but sweet. For tubes you have 2 choices (well you have a LOT of choices but these are 2 good ones). Cheapest is some EF92 tubes, best (but more expensive) are some WE408A tubes. You can get these directly from Little Dot or save a few dollars and get them from Tubedepot.com. For the OpAmps, again you have many choices but 2 of the best are the OPA2107 or the LM4562. David recommends the LM4562. That's it.


 
  Can anybody point me in the right direction to purchase these two opamps
   
  OPA2107
   
  LM4562
   
  I have just purchased a LD1+ from a fellow head-fier and it should be here by mid week
   
  My RS1i is waiting patiently.


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





whirlwind said:


> Can anybody point me in the right direction to purchase these two opamps
> 
> OPA2107
> 
> ...


 

 Ebay is the right direction. At least it is A direction. Found one for $8 in about 10secs from a seller called SiliconSector, he has tons of various opamps. I am sure there are lots of other dealers on the web you could find too, but this guy has a good selection and fair prices. Just make sure you get the kind that plug into a socket(DIP-8) and not the surface mount type that have to be soldered in.
   One more thing if you haven't done this sort of thing before, there should be a notch/dot/indicator of some kind on the old chip and the new. Make sure you insert the new one oriented the same as the old one, then double check it to make sure before you power it back up. Make sure also that all the pins go in nice and straight, sometimes those things have a bad habit of doubling over as you insert the chip, easy thing to miss unless you know to look for it.


----------



## Focker

Guys I just connected my new DAC, the Meier Daccord, to my Little Dot I+...I'm truly in awe of the sound. For those of you who have the LD amp, it scales up with a higher quality DAC...I really can't believe how good this sounds right now.


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





focker said:


> Guys I just connected my new DAC, the Meier Daccord, to my Little Dot I+...I'm truly in awe of the sound. For those of you who have the LD amp, it scales up with a higher quality DAC...I really can't believe how good this sounds right now.


 

 How does it sound through the LD vs the Jazz that is listed in your sig?


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Okay, this is going to be short but sweet. For tubes you have 2 choices (well you have a LOT of choices but these are 2 good ones). Cheapest is some EF92 tubes, best (but more expensive) are some WE408A tubes. You can get these directly from Little Dot or save a few dollars and get them from Tubedepot.com. For the OpAmps, again you have many choices but 2 of the best are the OPA2107 or the LM4562. David recommends the LM4562. That's it.


 

 was cruising ebay yesterday, and had missed this posting, but i'd put the WE on my list of TTG (tube to get!) lol


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Ebay is the right direction. At least it is A direction. Found one for $8 in about 10secs from a seller called SiliconSector, he has tons of various opamps. I am sure there are lots of other dealers on the web you could find too, but this guy has a good selection and fair prices. Just make sure you get the kind that plug into a socket(DIP-8) and not the surface mount type that have to be soldered in.
> One more thing if you haven't done this sort of thing before, there should be a notch/dot/indicator of some kind on the old chip and the new. Make sure you insert the new one oriented the same as the old one, then double check it to make sure before you power it back up. Make sure also that all the pins go in nice and straight, sometimes those things have a bad habit of doubling over as you insert the chip, easy thing to miss unless you know to look for it.


 
  Yeah, I know how to put them in and what type to get....just not sure on e-bay what sellers are selling real stuff and what sellers are selling fakes


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Ebay is the right direction. At least it is A direction. Found one for $8 in about 10secs from a seller called SiliconSector, he has tons of various opamps. I am sure there are lots of other dealers on the web you could find too, but this guy has a good selection and fair prices. Just make sure you get the kind that plug into a socket(DIP-8) and not the surface mount type that have to be soldered in.
> One more thing if you haven't done this sort of thing before, there should be a notch/dot/indicator of some kind on the old chip and the new. Make sure you insert the new one oriented the same as the old one, then double check it to make sure before you power it back up. Make sure also that all the pins go in nice and straight, sometimes those things have a bad habit of doubling over as you insert the chip, easy thing to miss unless you know to look for it.


 
  This seller has both chips that I want....thanks.
   
  Now just need to get JRC4556.....which I can get from JDS Labs....thanks again.


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





whirlwind said:


> Yeah, I know how to put them in and what type to get....just not sure on e-bay what sellers are selling real stuff and what sellers are selling fakes


 
  There is always digikey or mouser, too.  No worry about fakes then.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> How does it sound through the LD vs the Jazz that is listed in your sig?


 
   
   
  Well, the amps sound different, but the impact the DAccord has on each is similar. It would be easier to be specific if I was using the same headphone for each, but the LD doesn't have the balls to drive my T1s, so I only use my Grados with it. And the Jazz/Classic was purchased solely for my T1s. That being said, vs the AudioEngine D1 that I had been using previously, the Daccord improves separation significantly. Vocals and instruments sound far more delineated and their placement in space is much more precise. The image is more 3-D, with better spacial depth to the sound stage, almost as if you can discern the various layers of sound. One area I had attributed to the DAC initially, the "thwack" and impact of the percussion, I now believe is an attribute of the amp more so than the Daccord. This is one area where I'm finding the Classic is an upgrade to the Jazz, and that's in the crispness of the sound, if that makes any sense. There is more impact in the bass, as well, which at times (e.g. when listening to anything from DeadMau5) can be very impactful, while also remaining very clean and tight. 
   
  That's about the best I can do to this point...I'm still learning some of the nuances of these guys


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





focker said:


> Well, the amps sound different, but the impact the DAccord has on each is similar. It would be easier to be specific if I was using the same headphone for each, but the LD doesn't have the balls to drive my T1s, so I only use my Grados with it. And the Jazz/Classic was purchased solely for my T1s. That being said, vs the AudioEngine D1 that I had been using previously, the Daccord improves separation significantly. Vocals and instruments sound far more delineated and their placement in space is much more precise. The image is more 3-D, with better spacial depth to the sound stage, almost as if you can discern the various layers of sound. One area I had attributed to the DAC initially, the "thwack" and impact of the percussion, I now believe is an attribute of the amp more so than the Daccord. This is one area where I'm finding the Classic is an upgrade to the Jazz, and that's in the crispness of the sound, if that makes any sense. There is more impact in the bass, as well, which at times (e.g. when listening to anything from DeadMau5) can be very impactful, while also remaining very clean and tight.
> 
> That's about the best I can do to this point...I'm still learning some of the nuances of these guys


 

  No that is great. One of the solid state setups  I am considering is a Meir stack, so that is helpful information.


----------



## parbaked

Something sweet for my 500th post...


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Something sweet for my 500th post...


 

 congrats sir !!
  on the post, and love the pic


----------



## whirlwind

Great pic


----------



## stacker45

I wonder if all HPA-1 and HPA-2 owners also own HP1000, anyway, i would love to get my mits on one of those one day, Parbake, you are one lucky dog.


----------



## bassboysam

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Something sweet for my 500th post...


 
   
  this is just pure badassery.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I wonder if all HPA-1 and HPA-2 owners also own HP1000, anyway,


 
  Only the ones who live good clean lives


----------



## bassboysam

my current setup at home.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> my current setup at home.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> my current setup at home.


 

 very nice !!
  how do you like the project gear ?
  i've considered them for a small room, desktop system


----------



## bassboysam

I really like the pro-ject stuff. They tend to be a little on the warm side but I like that. I have a turntable, phono preamp, channel switcher, iPod transport/doc/dac and an integrated amp all from them and have been very happy with the sound and the fact that they take up very little space.


----------



## GREQ

Has anyone ever seen this type of Grado headband before?
  Pressed vinyl AND real black thread stitching which is purely aesthetic.
  Also the 'leather grain' effect isn't consistent over the whole headband - there are large 'cracks' making it look more genuine. 

   
  This is an SR80 with pink drivers/faded cloth
  From what I can tell it doesn't seem to be added on afterwards.


----------



## swspiers

So- we got the iGrado's the other day.  My wife's initial reaction was not positive, and she would not even plug them in because she hated the form-factor so much.
   
  I however did, straight from my mid-line Asus computer.  My reaction is a little different- WOW!  They really focus what I love about Grado- open, expansive sound with incredible attention to detail and nuance.  They do lack a bit in soundstage, and are very focused.  But I'm not an imaging fanatic.  When it comes to headphones, I want to hear all of the little goodies someone like Steven Wilson puts into his solo work and Porcupine Tree, I don't need to feel like the sound is coming from a stage 50-feet wide.  I have Ohm speakers for that.
   
  But darnit, what's with the form factor!  Listening to these headphones reminds me of watching a big-league hitter in baseball smack a ball 300-yards into the bleachers only to go foul.  All of that effort put to waste.  I hope they do not abandon the concept, but come up with a better design.
   
  She did listen to them last night, and was equally impressed.  But- they're going to be part of my collection, as she really needs something that she can listen to while laying down.  IEM's are out of the question, so I'm looking at Sennheiser models.
   
  In the meantime, I have the iGrado's, and I'm going to keep them.  So what if I only wear them for about an hour- that will be one fine hour, if I can stand the fit.


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> my current setup at home.


 
  Dang Sam.  I had no idea you were that into headphones.  Very impressive!


----------



## bassboysam

Thanks, but really with the exception of the Grados (and some may argue this), it's all pretty much entry level stuff from an audiophile perspective.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> So- we got the iGrado's the other day.  My wife's initial reaction was not positive, and she would not even plug them in because she hated the form-factor so much.
> 
> I however did, straight from my mid-line Asus computer.  My reaction is a little different- WOW!  They really focus what I love about Grado- open, expansive sound with incredible attention to detail and nuance.  They do lack a bit in soundstage, and are very focused.  But I'm not an imaging fanatic.  When it comes to headphones, I want to hear all of the little goodies someone like Steven Wilson puts into his solo work and Porcupine Tree, I don't need to feel like the sound is coming from a stage 50-feet wide.  I have Ohm speakers for that.
> 
> ...


 
  Why didn't you just get the SR60i's, they go on top of your head, not around the back your neck?


----------



## parbaked

Took some pics with my new macro...


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Why didn't you just get the SR60i's, they go on top of your head, not around the back your neck?


 
  Too big.  She's a Marine helicopter pilot (that is so hawt to write) and needs something portable and durable, but sounds great.  She deploys to interesting, exotic places for months at a time.  I SHOULD have asked for advice, but since I'm a very experienced audio-enthusiast and bassist, I figure my knowledge translates to these small, lightweight transducers that need mere milliwatts for power.  I am finding that to be incorrect...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Anyway, the price was right and she's put up with a lot of whining from me as a 50-year-old college student taking waaay too many classes.  I just want nice portables for her, and thought sharing the wonder of Grado would be a good place to start.


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Took some pics with my new macro...


 
  Oh my.  And what macro lens did you get?


----------



## ckeyler

damn those are pretty


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> Oh my.  And what macro lens did you get?


 
  I have a Lumix GF-1 so the only fully compatible macro is a Leica/Lumix 45mm F2.8, nice lens...


----------



## parbaked

A couple more:


----------



## jjinh

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> I have a Lumix GF-1 so the only fully compatible macro is a Leica/Lumix 45mm F2.8, nice lens...


 
   
  There's also the Oly 60 2.8 macro.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





jjinh said:


> There's also the Oly 60 2.8 macro.


 
  nice lens too but "fully" compatible means auto focus, OIS, etc work too...
  let's stay on topic, sorry..


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> nice lens too but "fully" compatible means auto focus, OIS, etc work too...
> let's stay on topic, sorry..


 
   
  Have you had your HP1s modified by Joe, or are they stock?


----------



## jjinh

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> nice lens too but "fully" compatible means auto focus, OIS, etc work too...
> let's stay on topic, sorry..


 
   
  being a micro 4/3s lens it is fully compatible by whatever definition you may choose to use. 
   
  by the way, those are a nice pair of HP1000s, most pairs I've seen have had most of the lettering missing.


----------



## semicoln

swspiers said:


> Too big.  She's a Marine helicopter pilot (that is so hawt to write) and needs something portable and durable, but sounds great.  She deploys to interesting, exotic places for months at a time.  I SHOULD have asked for advice, but since I'm a very experienced audio-enthusiast and bassist, I figure my knowledge translates to these small, lightweight transducers that need mere milliwatts for power.  I am finding that to be incorrect...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Senn PX100-II?


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> Too big.  She's a Marine helicopter pilot (that is so hawt to write) and needs something portable and durable, but sounds great.  She deploys to interesting, exotic places for months at a time.  I SHOULD have asked for advice, but since I'm a very experienced audio-enthusiast and bassist, I figure my knowledge translates to these small, lightweight transducers that need mere milliwatts for power.  I am finding that to be incorrect...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Is was a great thought to share the sound of the Grados, but no they are really not for portable use, they are for home, but at least she has some nice sounding headphones.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





jjinh said:


> being a micro 4/3s lens it is fully compatible by whatever definition you may choose to use.
> 
> by the way, those are a nice pair of HP1000s, most pairs I've seen have had most of the lettering missing.


 
  Sorry to correct you but the auto focus and OIS don't work with Oly lenses, hence NOT "fully" compatible...
  yes, my HP1000 are nice!


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





semicoln said:


> Senn PX100-II?


 
  Exactly my thought!


----------



## zeinharis

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Something sweet for my 500th post...


 
   
  Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Took some pics with my new macro...


 
   
  Quote: 





parbaked said:


> A couple more:


 
   
  That is what I call "a true beauty", congrats parbaked


----------



## liquidzoo

Not sure if people have seen this, might make a good project.
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Grado-Prestige-Series-SR-60-headphones-with-pink-drivers-Not-Working-/121139437891?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item1c34792143


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> Exactly my thought!


 
  Those do look nice. Might have to try them out.  I use the iGrado at work and like the behind the head feel.  I also like the openness so I can hear when someone walks up behind me.  I am a CAD jockey and can get too focused sometimes on the screen.


----------



## HPiper

I should probably post this on the main forum so all the Grado haters can yell and scream about it.
  Just today I did an impromptu test. My son was over to take me to the doctors so I got him and my wife in the same room. I had my system setup and running, so I had both of them listen to two headphones. First the SR325is, and then my Sennheiser HD600's. Same source, same amp, same everything. I told them to listen as long as they wanted and once they had decided which phone sounded the best to them, to let the other person try. They could go back and forth as much as they wanted before deciding. I think you can see where this is going...they both said they liked the Grado's better than the HD600's. I can hear everyone gasping already!!
   Not in the least bit a scientific test, but it was fun for me just to see what happened.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> I should probably post this on the main forum so all the Grado haters can yell and scream about it.
> Just today I did an impromptu test. My son was over to take me to the doctors so I got him and my wife in the same room. I had my system setup and running, so I had both of them listen to two headphones. First the SR325is, and then my Sennheiser HD600's. Same source, same amp, same everything. I told them to listen as long as they wanted and once they had decided which phone sounded the best to them, to let the other person try. They could go back and forth as much as they wanted before deciding. I think you can see where this is going...they both said they liked the Grado's better than the HD600's. I can hear everyone gasping already!!
> Not in the least bit a scientific test, but it was fun for me just to see what happened.


 

 i'd been seriously considering the 598, or 600 , just as a change of pace, a different flavor, to the 225's i have, then i happened upon the ms2, and for now at least, the wanting to have one of those sennheisers has dropped a bit in priority.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> Not sure if people have seen this, might make a good project.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Grado-Prestige-Series-SR-60-headphones-with-pink-drivers-Not-Working-/121139437891?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item1c34792143


 
  I'm very tempted to buy these, being that I have an SR80i cable and headband.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> I'm very tempted to buy these, being that I have an SR80i cable and headband.


 
  I'm not 100% sure those are pink drivers. The pink in "pink drivers" is actually in the cheese cloth covers, not the drivers.
  These are "pink drivers"
   

   
  Also, if you send them to Grado for they're very reasonable fixed cost repair,, they may well swap out the drivers (inner housing)  anyway


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> I'm not 100% sure those are pink drivers. The pink in "pink drivers" is actually in the cheese cloth covers, not the drivers.
> These are "pink drivers"
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Your right! I know it is the cloth covering the drivers that make them "pink" drivers, not the drivers themselfs 
   
  and I didn't even realize this when I looked at the auction. I would not have sent them to Grado, 
  also knowing they would replace them with current drivers, if the drivers where the problem, but I was thinking more that it was a cable or soldering problem.
  Thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I wonder if all HPA-1 and HPA-2 owners also own HP1000, anyway, i would love to get my mits on one of those one day, Parbake, you are one lucky dog.


 
  I would guess most HPA1/2 amp owners also have HP1000 headphones.
   
   I think the amp was $795 and $125 for the optional PSU at a time when the HP1 was $595.
  At that price I can't imagine too many people buying one unless they wanted to pair with an HP1000!
   

  Joe only bought parts to make 250 units (150 HPA1 & 100 HPA2) and even fewer power supplies.
  The amp circuitry was designed by Sid Smith (Marantz) but Joe selected, all the components (Roederstein metal-film resistors, Grado's own proprietary wire, best Alps potentiometer etc), which together proved too expensive to continue making.
  It is an amazing amp that can run on 2x9V batteries (for field use) or with the PSU.
  I believe the two circuits are separate - like two amps in one chassis.
  Like the HP1000 it's designed to be sonically colorless...


----------



## Stradivarius

Sorry to derail the current conversation, however which USB+Dac amp would people consider to convey 'clarity'? Ideally for my RS1i's :'D


----------



## lllcarbonlll

Hi guys , i wanna buy a grado 225i or 325is for listen metal music but i read a lot of reviews that is not confortable , is that truth? Or 225 is more confortable than 325is ? I will use on ipod so,  should i buy an adapter?
  And can you say me which is better for metal( thrash , death and black) 225i or 325is ? And if grado is not so confortable can i find a headphone good for metal like grado that is confortable ? I have $300 to spend on it 
  Ty guys , apologize my bad english =/


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





lllcarbonlll said:


> Hi guys , i wanna buy a grado 225i or 325is for listen metal music but i read a lot of reviews that is not confortable , is that truth? Or 225 is more confortable than 325is ? I will use on ipod so,  should i buy an adapter?
> And can you say me which is better for metal( thrash , death and black) 225i or 325is ? And if grado is not so confortable can i find a headphone good for metal like grado that is confortable ? I have $300 to spend on it
> Ty guys , apologize my bad english =/


 
  I find my 225i very comfortable after some work on shaping the headband and a headband replacement from Turbulent Labs.  I'm able to wear them all day long and really love them.
   
  I don't listen to a lot of thrash and no black/death metal (power metal is my metal of choice) but I really love them.  In a side-by-side comparison, I found the 225i more comfortable out of the box than the 325is, but that comparison might change after I spend some additional time with the 325is.  For the money, the 225i + a Manta headband would be the way to go for me.  I wear them constantly and so far everything I've thrown at them has sounded wonderful.
   
  Edit:  500th post!


----------



## bassboysam

lllcarbonlll said:


> Hi guys , i wanna buy a grado 225i or 325is for listen metal music but i read a lot of reviews that is not confortable , is that truth? Or 225 is more confortable than 325is ? I will use on ipod so,  should i buy an adapter?
> And can you say me which is better for metal( thrash , death and black) 225i or 325is ? And if grado is not so confortable can i find a headphone good for metal like grado that is confortable ? I have $300 to spend on it
> Ty guys , apologize my bad english =/



 
 I prefer the sound of 325i with taped bowl pads to the 225i. After listening to the 325i and switching to the 225i, the 225i sounds muffled and lacking bass (even with the tape mod). If you don't like a lot of treble detail though then the 225i, if you want more bass try adding electrical tape around the outside of the pads, or try the Grado S-Cush (comfies). comfort wise, the 325i headband is more comfortable, but the 325i is heavier and not as comfy on the ears as the 225i.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





lllcarbonlll said:


> Hi guys , i wanna buy a grado 225i or 325is for listen metal music but i read a lot of reviews that is not confortable , is that truth? Or 225 is more confortable than 325is ? I will use on ipod so,  should i buy an adapter?
> And can you say me which is better for metal( thrash , death and black) 225i or 325is ? And if grado is not so confortable can i find a headphone good for metal like grado that is confortable ? I have $300 to spend on it
> Ty guys , apologize my bad english =/


 
  1. 325is has nice leather headband, but 225is is more comfortable because it is lighter. 
   
  2. If you use the 225i or 325is out of iPod then you must use an adapter. You should use the Grado adapter because it will put less stress on your iPod jack than an adapter that has no cable between the plug and jack. The 225i and 325is have a new 8 conductor cable that is very heavy and with the 1/4" plug can strain your ipod jack if using a standard adapter (no cable).
   
  3. If I was using only with iPod I would buy the 80i or, even better, the Alessandro MS1i. Both have the mini plug and lighter 4 cable so you won't need an adapter. The sound from the iPod will be very close to the 225i and much more practical. You should upgrade the 80i ear pads to the Grado L-Cushion "bowl" pads. Total cost is $120
   
  This is the correct type of adapter (note cable between plug and jack) if you choose a 125i, 225i or 325i.


----------



## arteom

I had a pair ms-2's, while I really loved the sound the weight of the metal cups just kind of killed the whole experience for me. I'd say go plastic or wood for reasons of comfort. Own a pair of ms-pro's and audiotioned a pair of 225's recently, no problems with discomfort.


----------



## bassboysam

parbaked said:


> 1. 325is has nice leather headband, but 225is is more comfortable because it is lighter.
> 
> 2. If you use the 225i or 325is out of iPod then you must use an adapter. You should use the Grado adapter because it will put less stress on your iPod jack than an adapter that has no cable between the plug and jack. The 225i and 325is have a new 8 conductor cable that is very heavy and with the 1/4" plug can strain your ipod jack if using a standard adapter (no cable).
> 
> ...



 
 +1 for listening straigh from an iPod or while on the go, SR80 or even 60 would be a better option than the 125-325.


----------



## hsubox

stradivarius said:


> Sorry to derail the current conversation, however which USB+Dac amp would people consider to convey 'clarity'? Ideally for my RS1i's :'D




I am using a Schiit Modi with a Fiio E09K with my 225i right now, but am receiving my RS1i tomorrow (fingers crossed). Will let you know how they sound together! I do like the sound with the 225i, so hopefully the RS1i will just be that much better.


----------



## lllcarbonlll

But if i bought the 225i or 325is and the correct adapter the sound will be better than the 80i?Or waste of money? And i forgot to ask , what about momentum or amperior ? You should goes for alessandro ms1 or 80i?And Why ? Sorry about many questions 
  Ty guys !
  Edit: Can i headbang with the 80i 125i 225i 325is without problems ?


----------



## bassboysam

Quote: 





lllcarbonlll said:


> But if i bought the 225i or 325is and the correct adapter the sound will be better than the 80i?Or waste of money? And i forgot to ask , what about momentum or amperior ? You should goes for alessandro ms1 or 80i?And Why ? Sorry about many questions
> Ty guys !
> Edit: Can i headbang with the 80i 125i 225i 325is without problems ?


 
   
   
  if you will be sitting down and listening carefully then yes, the 225i and 325i are superior.  however if it's more for casual listening while you study, work, walk, etc then you won't notice a big difference, especially if there is external noise, if you go with the 60i or 80i.  the 325s are definitely not good for headbanging. they will slide right off your head.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





lllcarbonlll said:


> But if i bought the 225i or 325is and the correct adapter the sound will be better than the 80i?Or waste of money? And i forgot to ask , what about momentum or amperior ? You should goes for alessandro ms1 or 80i?And Why ? Sorry about many questions
> Ty guys !
> Edit: Can i headbang with the 80i 125i 225i 325is without problems ?


 
  In my opinion, the quality of sound from an iPod will be very close.
  If I was only using a portable device, I would buy the MS1i or 80i


----------



## lllcarbonlll

Ty guys i will for ms1 or 80i , and mod it . But now i need learn how mod , i will search a topic about it , thanks dudes .
  Last question 80i/ms1 ( modded) is better for metal music than amperior or momentum ? without amplifiers and on ipod


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





lllcarbonlll said:


> Ty guys i will for ms1 or 80i , and mod it . But now i need learn how mod , i will search a topic about it , thanks dudes .
> Last question 80i/ms1 ( modded) is better for metal music than amperior or momentum ? without amplifiers and on ipod


 
  I own the SR80i, and I love them, and also own the SR325is, and them them because to me they are two very different headphones, and even though the 325's are heavier than the 80's I find them more comfortable. I've never heard the MS1, but people on this forum do speak very highly of them.


----------



## lllcarbonlll

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> I own the SR80i, and I love them, and also own the SR325is, and them them because to me they are two very different headphones, and even though the 325's are heavier than the 80's I find them more comfortable. I've never heard the MS1, but people on this forum do speak very highly of them.


 
  What aspects they are differents man?
  now i'm getting confuse  hahaha 
  But you cant headbang with 325is right?


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





lllcarbonlll said:


> What aspects they are differents man?
> now i'm getting confuse  hahaha
> But you cant headbang with 325is right?


 
  What exactly do you mean by "headbang"?


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> What exactly do you mean by "headbang"?


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





lllcarbonlll said:


> What aspects they are differents man?
> now i'm getting confuse  hahaha
> But you cant headbang with 325is right?


 
  They both carry different sound signatures in my opinion man. Welcome to the world of headphone confusion. I don't know what you like to hear when you listen to your music, explain  what you you like! And no you can't headbang with any Grado's, they are more to relax and enjoy.


----------



## lllcarbonlll

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> What exactly do you mean by "headbang"?


 
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDxJcYPBQIY
  Thats why i mean headbang *-* haha 
  i dont know how use htlm to post videos =/


----------



## lllcarbonlll

i dont know now what i buy =/ , i cant not headbang  Whatdo you guys think about amperior and momentum for metal ?


----------



## HPiper

Is


----------



## semicoln

lllcarbonlll said:


> i dont know now what i buy =/ , i cant not headbang  Whatdo you guys think about amperior and momentum for metal ?




iGrado?


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> They both carry different sound signatures in my opinion man. Welcome to the world of headphone confusion. I don't know what you like to hear when you listen to your music, explain  what you you like! And no you can't headbang with any Grado's, they are more to relax and enjoy.


 
  I listen to a schiit ton of metal on my 225i (along w/ jazz, classical, indie, you name it). I think what they are getting at is you can't thrash around the house like you are in a mosh pit. You can of course _listen _to metal. Uh, I also wouldn't go running, perform Downward Facing Dog or say kickbox in my Grados 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. So throw on our narliest death and black metal, just know you will be listening in a more passive way....no body slamming.


----------



## lllcarbonlll

Yeah i will not listen thinking i'm on moshpit haha , i will be a little passive and headbang a little on the gym or bus etc...So i think i can get a grado haha . But i'm still confuse about something cheap ( 80i) or something more expensive ( 325i , amperior , momentum )


----------



## bassboysam

lllcarbonlll said:


> Yeah i will not listen thinking i'm on moshpit haha , i will be a little passive and headbang a little on the gym or bus etc...So i think i can get a grado haha . But i'm still confuse about something cheap ( 80i) or something more expensive ( 325i , amperior , momentum )



 
 in my opinion the improvements of the 325 and 225 over the 80 will be lost when you are at the gym or on the bus. go with the 80i.


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





lllcarbonlll said:


> Yeah i will not listen thinking i'm on moshpit haha , i will be a little passive and headbang a little on the gym or bus etc...So i think i can get a grado haha . But i'm still confuse about something cheap ( 80i) or something more expensive ( 325i , amperior , momentum )


 
  Normally we would suggest the SR80i first over an SR325i, so you get to know the sound signature of the headphones, also the SR80i's can be just as fun as the higher end grados for casual listening, also it is very much cheaper and you would be able to save up money for another headphone more quickly.


----------



## rgs9200m

Lately, this chain is giving me great, great pleasure:
  EMM XDS1 cdp ===> Rudistor RP010B amp ===> Grado GS1000i headphones


----------



## joseph69

Just buy the SR80i and purchase the (L) cushions from Grado and you will be set!!!


----------



## bearFNF

...and some duct tape so they stay on your head while headbangin'


----------



## jaywillin

well, reluctantly , and with trepidation (because i fear it may not stick) the 225's have moved on to another, it'll be his first grado i believe.
  since obtaining the ms2, i thought it would be a good idea to let the 225 go, sometimes what seems to be a good idea doesn't end up that way since getting into the personal audio thing, i really haven't had buyers remorse, i've had sellers remorse a few times !!
  i have thought about getting an 80 hoping it'll keep my taste for the basic grado sound satisfied.


----------



## bassboysam

the TTVJ flats came in today. put them on my RS1 and it was instant wow! you lose a bit of soundstage but the gain in bass is well worth it for me. the highs seem a bit smoother too to me compared to the bowls but it could be the increased bass causing that.


----------



## lllcarbonlll

i will buy alessandro ms1 and  mod with l cush i think this will be nice for me haha


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> the TTVJ flats came in today. put them on my RS1 and it was instant wow! you lose a bit of soundstage but the gain in bass is well worth it for me. the highs seem a bit smoother too to me compared to the bowls but it could be the increased bass causing that.


 
  The earliest 325 and RS1 came with the flat pads and I agree that they are the best alternative to the bowls!


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





lllcarbonlll said:


> i will buy alessandro ms1 and  mod with l cush i think this will be nice for me haha


 
  Good Choice!
  You can also try the TTVJ Flat Pads for more bass, but the L-cush will probably stay on your head better when you are banging it.


----------



## hsubox

Just opened the box to my RS1i's, and giving them a quick run through before I let them run over night. Wow. I thought my SR225i's were good (well, they are...)
   
  Immediately the biggest difference to me is that the voices are less forward than on the 225i's. That is to say, they sound better mixed with instrumentation. Listening to Jonsi/Sigur Ros, I haven't heard this presentation from either the 225i or the AKG Q701s. It's also much more airy and detailed, similar to difference when I switched from the SR60 (non-i) to the SR225i. It is still most definitely the Grado sound, however.
   
  It also sounds very different to the HF2 I listened to at the last headfi meet here in Austin. More air and less boom.
   
  The build quality is fantastic, for Grado. The medal gimbals are a small detail that really sets it apart. The mahogany is beautiful! I think we are going to be good friends....


----------



## lllcarbonlll

the l-cush will decrease the bass right? So what the good to mod with l-cush?'-' i think i will for ttvj , how much is this mod?
  ty again guys 
  now i dont know what mod i put in the ms1 :'(


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> well, reluctantly , and with trepidation (because i fear it may not stick) the 225's have moved on to another, it'll be his first grado i believe.
> since obtaining the ms2, i thought it would be a good idea to let the 225 go, sometimes what seems to be a good idea doesn't end up that way since getting into the personal audio thing, i really haven't had buyers remorse, i've had sellers remorse a few times !!
> i have thought about getting an 80 hoping it'll keep my taste for the basic grado sound satisfied.


 
  This is what happened to me when I purchased the MS2i, they are awesome, but I personally didn't hear that Grado sound signature, this is why I traded for the 325is, and I still had to  repurchased the 80i which gave me the original Grado sound signature in the first place, and like I've said before I love both for what they are, but the 80i really draws me into the music.


----------



## semicoln

jaywillin said:


> well, reluctantly , and with trepidation (because i fear it may not stick) the 225's have moved on to another, it'll be his first grado i believe.
> since obtaining the ms2, i thought it would be a good idea to let the 225 go, sometimes what seems to be a good idea doesn't end up that way since getting into the personal audio thing, i really haven't had buyers remorse, i've had sellers remorse a few times !!
> i have thought about getting an 80 hoping it'll keep my taste for the basic grado sound satisfied.




Aww jay you are making me feel bad.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





semicoln said:


> Aww jay you are making me feel bad.


 

 no don't feel bad !! glad to help, thats one of the cool things about this hobby, just spreading the joy !!
  i can always get another, we're on on a journey, trying new things
  i still haven't heard the 80, or 125, and i want to, now i can, and i have somewhat of a reference to go on
  someday, the ms2 may go, so that i may go further upstream , who knows, i'm just having fun !!
   
  oh, and do you still have the ms1's on your profile ?? i had them too at the same time as the 225's
  and i love them, are you using the s-cushes that it comes with ?? i very much preferred the bowls on them,
  and did not like to tape them , where i did like tape on the 225, just my experience, play around a little


----------



## wes008

All this flat pad talk makes me want to get a pair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you loose that much soundstage?


----------



## bassboysam

wes008 said:


> All this flat pad talk makes me want to get a pair!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
 maybe a tiny little bit, i only noticed when switching back and forth between flats and bowls once your brain and ears adjust i don't think you will feel like the soundstage is too narrow. I also think that the increased bass and punch is worth the slight decrease in soundstage, it just makes the RS1 more fun. Also whenever I am in the mood for something more laid back I can just throw the bowls back on


----------



## liquidzoo

I like the flat pad (Comfies, S-Cush) quite a bit, but with my glasses they tend to hurt my ears after a little while.  More than the bowls do, anyway.  I got the shop I bought my 225is at to throw them in for free, which was nice.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





rgs9200m said:


> Lately, this chain is giving me great, great pleasure:
> EMM XDS1 cdp ===> Rudistor RP010B amp ===> Grado GS1000i headphones


 
  No doubt!
   
  Congratulations.


----------



## streetdragon

Modded L-cush earpads to angle the driver with the compressed part facing forward (just like what Audeze does)

Seems to provide a more coherent, transparent, focused and organic soundstage. Thought i'd just share it with you, also i used a thread and needle to compress it, no glue and those messy stuff


----------



## wes008

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> maybe a tiny little bit, i only noticed when switching back and forth between flats and bowls once your brain and ears adjust i don't think you will feel like the soundstage is too narrow. I also think that the increased bass and punch is worth the slight decrease in soundstage, it just makes the RS1 more fun. Also whenever I am in the mood for something more laid back I can just throw the bowls back on


 
  Thanks, Sam! For me, the more exciting sound is definitely worth the slight decrease in soundstage. Gonna order soon!


----------



## rgs9200m

I use the flats on my classic RS1 (I originally did because the stock pads felt funny on my ears) but I liked the sound too.
  But now I love the bowls on my GS1000i (the stock pads). 
  The GS1000i is the most comfortable headphone ever to me.


----------



## semicoln

jaywillin said:


> no don't feel bad !! glad to help, thats one of the cool things about this hobby, just spreading the joy !!
> i can always get another, we're on on a journey, trying new things
> i still haven't heard the 80, or 125, and i want to, now i can, and i have somewhat of a reference to go on
> someday, the ms2 may go, so that i may go further upstream , who knows, i'm just having fun !!
> ...




Spread the love indeed! Yes I have MS1i with bowls right now, I've had the bowls for about a month and haven't taped them. I also have a pair of MS1i for sale unopened. I will definately experiment and see where it takes me. I'm excited, hoping for a Saturday delivery.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> This is what happened to me when I purchased the MS2i, they are awesome, but I personally didn't hear that Grado sound signature, this is why I traded for the 325is, and I still had to  repurchased the 80i which gave me the original Grado sound signature in the first place, and like I've said before I love both for what they are, but the 80i really draws me into the music.


 

 well i was kinda thinking before i got the 225 again, i would be very wise to try the 80, and/or the 125 first, saving a little if possible is always a good thing, cause another thing will come along !!


----------



## lllcarbonlll

Guys in the official site of alessandro ( http://www.alessandro-products.com/main.php?p=headphones ) they have 2 options to buy the ms1 , the 2009 version and the original . Do you know the difference?


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





lllcarbonlll said:


> Guys in the official site of alessandro ( http://www.alessandro-products.com/main.php?p=headphones ) they have 2 options to buy the ms1 , the 2009 version and the original . Do you know the difference?


 

 uhhhhhh, i'm sure someone here would know for sure, i had TWO of the ONES, one larger, one smaller housing, the newer version, Larger? when they went to the (i), then older smaller, before (i)mproved ??


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> no don't feel bad !! glad to help, thats one of the cool things about this hobby, just spreading the joy !!
> i can always get another, we're on on a journey, trying new things
> i still haven't heard the 80, or 125, and i want to, now i can, and i have somewhat of a reference to go on
> someday, the ms2 may go, so that i may go further upstream , who knows, i'm just having fun !!
> ...


 
  +1
   
  I do the same thing when I can.  I also want to hear the other models, especially after being wowed by the iGrado sound.  My gut reaction is that I prefer them to the 225i, but that could be accounted for with the pads being much smaller, and the drivers being closer to my hears.  Oh, and I'm thinking about getting my 225' s woodied


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





lllcarbonlll said:


> Guys in the official site of alessandro ( http://www.alessandro-products.com/main.php?p=headphones ) they have 2 options to buy the ms1 , the 2009 version and the original . Do you know the difference?


 
  Cups are larger on the new version and they should sound "better".
  Like the difference between an SR80 and SR80i.
  Personally I prefer the look of the older small cups so I would buy the cheaper old version.
  I have the original MS2, which I much prefer to MS2i.


----------



## Redstrand

Got a set of 80i's this afternoon, they fit great and sound wonderful. I'm so glad I got Hesse. The folks at Stereo One in Cape Girardeau, MO were a huge help and had them in stock. Kudos!


----------



## Redstrand

Not Hesse ....these...stupid autocorrect


----------



## whirlwind

Ha ha......congrats on your new phones....the SR80's sound great.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





redstrand said:


> Got a set of 80i's this afternoon, they fit great and sound wonderful.


 
  The 80s were not only the first Grados, but the first headphones I fell in love with...I still listen to them today quite often, even though their much more expensive brothers and cousins are in the same room.


----------



## Redstrand

Something tells me I'll be getting something more expensive a couple of years from now.


----------



## bassboysam

redstrand said:


> Something tells me I'll be getting something more expensive a couple of years from now.




couple years? good for you. it only took me a month to go from the SR80i to the SR225i


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> couple years? good for you. it only took me a month to go from the SR80i to the SR225i


 
  And, then what 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? That's where I'm sitting....straight into the 225i....starting to look around now, six months into it.


----------



## bassboysam

as far as Grados go, after the 225 if you want something different go PS500, if you want the 225 but better then RS1.

Outside of the Grado line i am interested in the new AD1000X/2000X from Audio-Technica and the Hifiman HE400 to round out my collection.


----------



## Redstrand

Now now, I have to pace myself...lol. I'll upgrade after our wedding ceremony this fall...can't piss off the wife. She loves my toys but I have to pace myself.


----------



## kvtaco17

Quote: 





redstrand said:


> Now now, I have to pace myself...lol. I'll upgrade after our wedding ceremony this fall...can't piss off the wife. She loves my toys but I have to pace myself.


 
   
  I bought a PS500, another SR80i, AT AD900x and my o2 the week before my wedding... and all my wife did was say "OOOoooh, lemme see the PS500's or 900x's"


----------



## GREQ

I think I went the strangest Grado route ever.
  First an SR60i, which I modded extensively. After a year it was stolen, so I saved up for an RS2i. After a year I sold it to buy a Hifiman HE-500.
  Then after 4 months I started missing the Grado sound and by luck came across an old SR80 in a flea market. This one is going to stay... might even try making some wooden cups for it.


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





greq said:


> I think I went the strangest Grado route ever.
> First an SR60i, which I modded extensively. After a year it was stolen, so I saved up for an RS2i. After a year I sold it to buy a Hifiman HE-500.
> Then after 4 months I started missing the Grado sound and by luck came across an old SR80 in a flea market. This one is going to stay... might even try making some wooden cups for it.


 
  I'm curious- what is your comparison between the SR80 and the HE-500?  Any similarities at all?


----------



## Redstrand

If I wasn't picking up a '77 4001 rickenbacker bass on Monday I'd have more to blow on headphones. Just sayin.


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





redstrand said:


> If I wasn't picking up a '77 4001 rickenbacker bass on Monday I'd have more to blow on headphones. Just sayin.


 
  Well, we have to have priorities.  My headphone purchases may be detailed by the new Carvin P-bass just released.  But that's one of the reasons I like Grado- lots of options and mods without a ton of $$$
   
  I do expect a picture of the Ric though- even if it is off-topic


----------



## Redstrand

It's in my avatar. Man the textures I'm hearing with the 80's are outstanding. Haven't been this happy with headphones in years. I need to sell the other nonsense I have sitting around.


----------



## hsubox

Quote: 





redstrand said:


> It's in my avatar. Man the textures I'm hearing with the 80's are outstanding. Haven't been this happy with headphones in years. I need to sell the other nonsense I have sitting around.


 
   
  I think that is a quality that a lot of Grado-haters undervalue or underestimate - the texture. Grado does it better than almost everyone out there!


----------



## Redstrand

Never a hater, just someone who had to try them on first and then hear the difference. I'm sure they're better phones, but for my listening these are great experience. My 68 year old geek of a dad is going to buy a set soon, he loves them too.


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





redstrand said:


> It's in my avatar. Man the textures I'm hearing with the 80's are outstanding. Haven't been this happy with headphones in years. I need to sell the other nonsense I have sitting around.


 
  Pretty much exactly how I felt a few years back, when I heard my first Grado.


----------



## gefski

hsubox said:


> I think that is a quality that a lot of Grado-haters undervalue or underestimate - the texture. Grado does it better than almost everyone out there!




Yep, "truth of timbre". Grado has it down.


----------



## GREQ

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> I'm curious- what is your comparison between the SR80 and the HE-500?  Any similarities at all?


 
  The two main similarities are the speed and timbre. Both excel at these. 
   
  All Grados are very 'fast' with a very natural sounding decay. Also they treat the reproduction of acoustic instrument sounds with respect. 
  I find the HE-500 to be just as fast if not faster, but instead of being coloured like a Grado, it's neutral and it's sub bass response is superior, linear, but never overpowering (also it has bucket loads more resolution and soundstage). 
   
  Also SR80 doesn't sound good on all genres. HE-500 does. Always. Every genre. Ever. 
   
  TBH it's apples and oranges. They're leagues apart but both do what they're meant to very well.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





redstrand said:


> My 68 year old geek of a dad is going to buy a set soon, he loves them too.


 
  Then he's NO geek!


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> as far as Grados go, after the 225 if you want something different go PS500, if you want the 225 but better then RS1.
> 
> Outside of the Grado line i am interested in the new AD1000X/2000X from Audio-Technica and the Hifiman HE400 to round out my collection.


 
  I've been thinking along those lines-500 or RS1i. I listened to a Hifiman HE400 and 500 at a meet .....really different, but I liked the HE 500.


----------



## jaywillin

the innards of my little dot, i think maybe i shoulda taken an electronics class somewhere down the line !


----------



## kvtaco17

NAH! you got google and us!


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> NAH! you got google and us!



Well, from comparing mine, to the one on the LD website, mine's different , I was just trying to see how the adjustments for different tubes are made


----------



## kvtaco17

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> Well, from comparing mine, to the one on the LD website, mine's different , I was just trying to see how the adjustments for different tubes are made


 
   
  http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6037680/Little%20Dot%20I%2B%20Reference%20Guide.pdf
   
  pg9
   
  yours is different then the diagrams... however its the same jumper numbers and positions


----------



## bassboysam

redstrand said:


> If I wasn't picking up a '77 4001 rickenbacker bass on Monday I'd have more to blow on headphones. Just sayin.




i do enjoy grados, but Rics over grados every time. i have a '73 4001.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> i do enjoy grados, but Rics over grados every time. i have a '73 4001.


 
  That's not fair! 
  You guys are lucky to enjoy both.


----------



## kvtaco17

Always wanted a ric... But I've amassed a collections of vintage Jacksons and a few new deans...


----------



## bassboysam




----------



## kvtaco17

Beautiful! ^


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





greq said:


> The two main similarities are the speed and timbre. Both excel at these.
> 
> All Grados are very 'fast' with a very natural sounding decay. Also they treat the reproduction of acoustic instrument sounds with respect.
> I find the HE-500 to be just as fast if not faster, but instead of being coloured like a Grado, it's neutral and it's sub bass response is superior, linear, but never overpowering (also it has bucket loads more resolution and soundstage).
> ...


 

 It truly is apples and oranges, you are comparing a real headphone (HE-500) to a toy headphone (SR80). No comparison possible, like comparing a BMW to a KIA.


----------



## GREQ

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> It truly is apples and oranges, you are comparing a real headphone (HE-500) to a toy headphone (SR80).* No comparison possible*, like comparing a BMW to a KIA.


 
  That's not true. It is possible to compare.  
  Whether anyone *should* compare the two is a debate for the philosophers. 
   
  Also I wouldn't compare an SR80 to any Kia. More like a VW Golf GTi (the nice version of a basic model).


----------



## Redstrand

Don't be a troll. For seven times the price I wouldn't get seven time the enjoyment. If you guys are comparing a set of headphones that are nothing like each other it makes the comparison invalid. I'm sure the he-500s are pretty awesome, but that isn't what I was looking for or would want to wear.

Awesome Ric!


----------



## swspiers

Actually, I was being serious comparing what is similar between the Hifiman and the Grado.  I was not suggesting a qualitative comparison, but a look at similarities.  And since I own the HE-5LE and the 225i, and find more similarity in the mids than I would have ever thought, I figured it was at close to being a fair question.
   
  My HE-5LE's trump the Grado's in every way I can think of.  But it is not by as far a margin as I would have guessed without listening to both.


----------



## whirlwind

I have just bought a Little Dot 1+  and it sounds pretty impressive for the price, paired with my RS1i.
   
  I would love to try ter TTVJ flats with this combo....if anybody here has a pair for sale ....please pm me


----------



## hsubox

whirlwind said:


> I have just bought a Little Dot 1+  and it sounds pretty impressive for the price, paired with my RS1i.
> 
> I would love to try thr TTVJ flats with this combo....if anybody here has a pair for sale ....please pm me




Cool! I've been meaning to go over to a friend's house to try his Little Dot, but haven't gotten a chance to yet. He has a pair of 325is.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6037680/Little%20Dot%20I%2B%20Reference%20Guide.pdf
> 
> pg9
> 
> yours is different then the diagrams... however its the same jumper numbers and positions


 

  i need a magnifying glass !! my eyes are old ! lol,
  what of the wires that connects the tube sockets, i have two yellow wires, the pic on the little dot site doesn't
  differences in date of manufacture, a mod, or just removed for the pics sake ???


----------



## kvtaco17

Shoot them an email, I honestly don't know...


----------



## GREQ

Quote: 





redstrand said:


> Don't be a troll. For seven times the price I wouldn't get seven time the enjoyment..


 
  No one is trolling here. Just two guys having a chat. 
  Just because you don't agree doesn't make us trolls. 
   
  Just because you wouldn't get 7 times the enjoyment doesn't make it an unworthy investment for others. At the end of the day money is no fun at all, but what it can buy can be. 
   


redstrand said:


> If you guys are comparing a set of headphones that are nothing like each other it makes the comparison invalid


  The comparison is valid - they're both clearly headphones. I'm not comparing a car to a bicycle, or a headphone to a set of speakers.  Just two headphones. 
   



redstrand said:


> I'm sure the he-500s are pretty awesome, but that isn't what I was looking for or would want to wear.


  Sounds like you havn't even heard the HE-500, so I don't understand why you're joining in.


----------



## wes008

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> It truly is apples and oranges, you are comparing a real headphone (HE-500) to a toy headphone (SR80). No comparison possible, like comparing a BMW to a KIA.


 






 No, you can definitely compare. Like Greq said, it might not be the best from a philosophical standpoint, but they're both headphones, they both have a sound signature, the both are of a certain build quality, and, they both have a price.


----------



## Redstrand

I replied because I just purchased a pair of Grados and this is the Grado fan thread. You brought a set of phones that are much more expensive and have a totally different sound signature. Anyone can compare one thing to another but for $100 I like my purchase. For you to insist that a $700 phone is vastly superior is missing the point, I and others purchased something because it suited our needs. If you don't like it then by all means please post in the hifiman thread, I probably will when I get that new little amp they have.


----------



## GREQ

Quote: 





redstrand said:


> I replied because I just purchased a pair of Grados and this is the Grado fan thread. You brought a set of phones that are much more expensive and have a totally different sound signature. Anyone can compare one thing to another but for $100 I like my purchase.* For you to insist that a $700 phone is vastly superior is missing the point,* I and others purchased something because it suited our needs. If you don't like it then by all means please post in the hifiman thread, I probably will when I get that new little amp they have.


 
  I didn't insist on anything. I just gave my opinion. 
  As I said before, if you don't like my opinion all you have to do is politely disagree. Not call other people troll or accuse others of "missing the point".
   
  If you properly read my post which triggered "*swspiers" *response and then my reply which was directed back at him, there was no insistence on the superiority of another headphone I own. I plainly stated my opinion. 
  If anything, my original comment about my Grado 'journey' and the Grados I have owned, shows that even the relatively humble SR80 brings me lots of listening pleasure among the other 'giants' I own and have listened to.


----------



## Redstrand

My apologies if it didn't read that way to me. Things can get lost in translation on the Internet, imagine that. I'm all about quality and high end stuff, just has to suit my needs.


----------



## swspiers

Hey all!
   
  I am truly sorry if my response and question triggered a bad reaction...


----------



## Redstrand

Nothing bad, just not reading things correctly on both sides.


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





redstrand said:


> Nothing bad, just not reading things correctly on both sides.


 
  Man, I was afraid I typed something like 'Rics suck' in my sleep or something


----------



## bassboysam

funny enough i find Grados are the Rics of the headphone world. retro design, unique sound, impractical, uncomfortable but nothing can be a substitute for either and I'm illogically drawn to them both.


----------



## parbaked

I think it is 100% logical!


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> funny enough i find Grados are the Rics of the headphone world. retro design, unique sound, impractical, uncomfortable but nothing can be a substitute for either and I'm illogically drawn to them both.


 
  I actually have no comment, except I always compared them to Carvin: U.S. made, no-nonsense and fantastic value for the money
   
  come to think of it, how many bass players are on this Grado thread?


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> I actually have no comment, except I always compared them to Carvin: U.S. made, no-nonsense and fantastic value for the money
> 
> come to think of it, how many bass players are on this Grado thread?


 
  I would have thought bass heads would be on the Beats thread!
  (just kidding)...it is great to see pics of those Rics!


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> I would have thought bass heads would be on the Beats thread!
> (just kidding)...it is great to see pics of those Rics!


 
  I think it says something about the detailed, accurate and realistic bass in these cans.  I can hear every nuance between a Ric and a P or a Jazz.  It's certainly not bloated, but very articulate. True, sub-bass is a little lean, but not by much


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> I think it says something about the detailed, accurate and realistic bass in these cans.  I can hear every nuance between a Ric and a P or a Jazz.  It's certainly not bloated, but very articulate. True, sub-bass is a little lean, but not by much


 
  That is really good to hear considering Grado haters seem to often criticize the bass.
  i have always found it detailed and accurate, with the right fit/pads.


----------



## jaywillin

glad to see everyone is back to getting along, it usually stays pretty friendly here !
  i got some good info about the little dot over on that thread, very helpful bunch over there too !!
  my amp isn't set up for the tubes im using, so i got some work,and or some tubes to buy !!(both)


----------



## swspiers

I'm on the articulate side of the fence when it comes to audio.  I get that I can virtually unlimited options in this hobby, and there is no absolute to any of it.
   
  Anyway, since I am still wowed by the performance, if not the ergonomics of iGrado's, I am more curious than every to try different pads.  the imaging on those suckers is pretty darned good, and I'm thinking it has to do with the distance of the driver from my ears.  The bowls make that distance significantly longer on my 225i's, so it may be time to try shorter pads.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> I'm on the articulate side of the fence when it comes to audio.  I get that I can virtually unlimited options in this hobby, and there is no absolute to any of it.
> 
> Anyway, since I am still wowed by the performance, if not the ergonomics of iGrado's, I am more curious than every to try different pads.  the imaging on those suckers is pretty darned good, and I'm thinking it has to do with the distance of the driver from my ears.  The bowls make that distance significantly longer on my 225i's, so it may be time to try shorter pads.


 
  The TTVJ Flats will give you that shorter distance - highly recommended.
  I do notice that the HP1000 snug the pads to one's ears, with equal pressure all around, while the other Grados seem to have more pressure on the top/less on bottom.


----------



## Redstrand

The articulation is what I'm digging. Sure the low rumble of of sub bass isn't always there but being able to hear Duck Dunn laying down a groove and John Paul Jones having just that little bit of grit to the bass tone is so very nice. All the while I can hear the separation and panning...diggin it!
  I'm guessing the fit thing is selective, I have a huge melon and these fit great, no clamping and sit on my ears perfect. Granted I have huge ears for them to rest on. When I tried them on at the store I was hooked.


----------



## GREQ

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> I actually have no comment, except I always compared them to Carvin: U.S. made, no-nonsense and fantastic value for the money
> 
> come to think of it, how many bass players are on this Grado thread?


 
  Bass player here!
  Love Grado bass... might not be prominent, but for the money, you can't get better texture and timbre. 
  (in the context of the low-end Grados).


----------



## joseph69

Can anyone tell me how to stop receiving notifications on a thread I am no longer interested in? I have unsubscribed to these threads and I keep receiving notifications. Thank you.
  BTW even when Head-fi sends me an email saying (no longer interested in this thread, unsubscribe), I still receive notifications.


----------



## Redstrand

Go to your subscriptions and delete them, there should also be a roll down menu right above that with the four choices, I always check the site only notifications. Hope that helps.


----------



## Stradivarius

Has anyone here combined the Grado RS1i's with either a Matrix-M stage (USB version) or an Arcam rPAC?


----------



## CheeseWithWorms

I am about to buy my first pair of grados.
   
  The question is, 225 or 80?


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> That is really good to hear considering Grado haters seem to often criticize the bass.
> i have always found it detailed and accurate, with the right fit/pads.


 
  I totally agree with these comments....I think the bass is so tight and detailed that I have trouble understanding why people bash the Grado bass


----------



## GREQ

Quote: 





cheesewithworms said:


> I am about to buy my first pair of grados.
> 
> The question is, 225 or 80?


 
  They're so similar it's best to start off with the 80. 
  If you can feed it with even a budget amp (not even necessary) and dac it will shine. 
   
  Many have said (and I agree) that it's the 'sweet spot' in the Grado line-up in terms of value for money.


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> glad to see everyone is back to getting along, it usually stays pretty friendly here !
> i got some good info about the little dot over on that thread, very helpful bunch over there too !!
> my amp isn't set up for the tubes im using, so i got some work,and or some tubes to buy !!(both)


 
  I just put the OPA2107 opamp in my Little Dot 1+ today....it is paired with the Sylvania 408A tubes, and I am really digging the synergy here.


----------



## CheeseWithWorms

Quote: 





greq said:


> They're so similar it's best to start off with the 80.
> If you can feed it with even a budget amp (not even necessary) and dac it will shine.
> 
> Many have said (and I agree) that it's the 'sweet spot' in the Grado line-up in terms of value for money.


 
   
  To be honest, i am not looking for a bargain. I want something that i will absolutely fall in love with.
   
  So if the 225 are worth double the price, i am willing to pay it. But are they?


----------



## bassboysam

cheesewithworms said:


> To be honest, i am not looking for a bargain. I want something that i will absolutely fall in love with.
> 
> So if the 225 are worth double the price, i am willing to pay it. But are they?




it's hard to say because everyone has a different definition of "worth". are the 225s twice as good as the 80s? no, the differences are subtle but present. for me if i am going to be really focused on the music with no distractions then the 225s were worth it. for casual listening while reading or studying or in a noisier environment no the 225 would not be worth it for me.


----------



## wes008

Quote: 





cheesewithworms said:


> To be honest, i am not looking for a bargain. I want something that i will absolutely fall in love with.
> 
> So if the 225 are worth double the price, i am willing to pay it. But are they?


 
  The 225 is a noticeable upgrade, but the 225 is where the line starts to head into harsh-sounding territory, so I would start with the 80, and if you like the Grado house sound, return them and upgrade to the 225. (80 are also a tad less amp/dac picky)


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





cheesewithworms said:


> To be honest, i am not looking for a bargain. I want something that i will absolutely fall in love with.
> 
> So if the 225 are worth double the price, i am willing to pay it. But are they?


 

 I wouldn't say they are twice as good, but on the other hand if I didn't have to starve for a significant amount of time, I would get the 225's


----------



## HPiper

Washed the pads on my 325is today...what is that black stuff that comes out the first time you wash em ?? <g> Probably should have done this the day I got em seeing as how I bought them used, but was so anxious to listen it didn't even cross my mind.


----------



## GREQ

Quote: 





cheesewithworms said:


> To be honest, i am not looking for a bargain. I want something that i will absolutely fall in love with.
> 
> So if the 225 are worth double the price, i am willing to pay it. But are they?


 
  There's also the comfort issue between the standard pads on the 80 and the bowl pads on the 225.
  Then there's the conundrum of simply upgrading the 80 with bowl pads, bringing the sound and comfort even closer to the 225.
   
  If you've never heard a Grado, or felt their ear pad comfort levels, then the "sense of worth" is indeed ambiguous.


----------



## GREQ

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Washed the pads on my 325is today.*..what is that black stuff that comes out the first time you wash em *?? <g> Probably should have done this the day I got em seeing as how I bought them used, but was so anxious to listen it didn't even cross my mind.


 
  That's just the black dye they use on the foam - nothing to worry about. 
  Well, that or layers of sweat and gunk.


----------



## egokun

Got the 225i. First exposure to Grados here.

First impressions are a mixed bag. Forward sound, for sure: not a big soundstage. But I was expecting vocals to be more prominent.

The fit is perplexing. I'm used to full-size cans that cover my ears completely. Grado flats and bowls don't do this, and I wonder if this impacts the bass performance. Bass is definitely there, quick and bouncy... but there's not much of it. I'm no basshead, but the SR225i seems to have less bass quantity than my ATH-AD2000, and that's saying something!

This headphone can get fatiguing, mainly because it requires a lot of volume to sound its fullest (again, expecially in the bass). But I don't find it harsh, or intrinsically sibilant. There's the right amount of treble. A touch of sibilance, but only in tracks that already contain it. The Sennheiser HD25, now THAT is a headphone that will add sibilance even where there's none, LOL.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





egokun said:


> Got the 225i. First exposure to Grados here.
> 
> First impressions are a mixed bag. Forward sound, for sure: not a big soundstage. But I was expecting vocals to be more prominent.
> 
> ...


 
  You can try to adjust the fit to make sure the pressure is even around each ear. Basically the tighter the fit, the more bass you will hear, IME. The next step is to try the TTVJ Flat pads which will increase the bass slam and may bring your vocals more forward as well, YMMV.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





cheesewithworms said:


> I am about to buy my first pair of grados.
> 
> The question is, 225 or 80?


 
  80s come with S-Cush pads which I don't like.
  80s come with a mini 3.5mm plug so you can use with portable amp/player with no adapter.
  225 has metal grills, better cable and full size 1/4" plug.
   
  For home use I would buy the 225 and if I like them I'd upgrade to a leather headband and be very happy.
   
  For portable or casual use I'd get the 80s and upgrade the pads to L-Cush or TTVJ Flat pads.


----------



## CheeseWithWorms

The fact that grado use a 1/4 inch jack on a 200 usd pair of headphones boggles my mind. What seems even stranger, to me, is the reason behind making an open back earpad.
   
  I mean earpad = portability, open back = home use. Why combine the two?
   
  Anyway, i ordered the sr80i. Thanks to everyone for the info.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





cheesewithworms said:


> The fact that grado use a 1/4 inch jack on a 200 usd pair of headphones boggles my mind. What seems even stranger, to me, is the reason behind making an open back earpad.


 
  Why does it boggle your mind? Is $200 cheap for headphones with a 1/4" plug? (not disagreeing, just asking)
  The 125/225/325 are positioned for home use, hence the 1/4" plug as most home systems have a 1/4 jack.
  The 60/80 are positioned for portable players, hence the mini plug.
  Also I am not sure the 8 conductor cable on the 125/225/325 would fit the Grado OEM mini plug (it's really thick).


----------



## streetdragon

cheesewithworms said:


> The fact that grado use a 1/4 inch jack on a 200 usd pair of headphones boggles my mind. What seems even stranger, to me, is the reason behind making an open back earpad.
> 
> I mean earpad = portability, open back = home use. Why combine the two?
> 
> Anyway, i ordered the sr80i. Thanks to everyone for the info.




Meanwhile at sennheiser.... ($120 HD518 w/ 1/4 " plug) 

well also the thing is the grados are clearly not designed for portable use, because they really have a very high profile and do stick out from your ears quite a lot and is also very open. They probably just chose that cup diameter to tune the sound of their headphones.

(but i kinda prefer what shure is doing, they use a 3.5 mm jack with a 6.3 adapter even with their SRH1840 model)


----------



## streetdragon

double post.


----------



## hsubox

cheesewithworms said:


> I am about to buy my first pair of grados.
> 
> The question is, 225 or 80?



225! Such a great sounding headphone. Well worth the money.


----------



## j0val

wes008 said:


> The 225 is a noticeable upgrade, but the 225 is where the line starts to head into harsh-sounding territory, so I would start with the 80, and if you like the Grado house sound, return them and upgrade to the 225. (80 are also a tad less amp/dac picky)




Going to agree with this. I loved the 80 when I had it. Then I upgraded to the 225 and thought it was good, but a bit too harsh. I sold those a few weeks later. I am now in the possession of the ps500s and think they are amazing.


----------



## joseph69

Good choice, there is nothing wrong with the 80i at all.
  Be sure to order the (L) cushions for them from Grado, and they will absolutely sound great!
  Enjoy them!


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Quote: 





wes008 said:


> The 225 is a noticeable upgrade, but *the 225 is where the line starts to head into harsh-sounding territory*, so I would start with the 80, and if you like the Grado house sound, return them and upgrade to the 225. (80 are also a tad less amp/dac picky)


 
  Beg to differ.
  IMHO the 225s are one of the least harsh sounding Grados.
  In harshness, the 325s and GS1000s take the cake.


----------



## Lappong99

At first i couldn't hear the difference between sr80i's and my lowly senn hd202s while my source was pc (without DAC). After 2 months of burn in as well as i plugged it into my onkyo's 705 cd player it sounds much more decently for my dads jazz album...honestly it changes my inclination of music while my favorite genres before are rock and metal. now its more preferable for me listening to britpop, new ages and jazz.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





shahzada123 said:


> Beg to differ.
> IMHO the 225s are one of the least harsh sounding Grados.
> In harshness, the 325s and GS1000s take the cake.


 
  I find the 225i to be more "revealing" and "detailed" than the 60/80 and that can be mistaken for harsh, especially with the wrong source or recording.


----------



## Redstrand

I'm finding the source material is hit and miss. Some things sound light years better and others like poop. Kind of getting a handle on what to listen to and through what (computer or iPhone/ipad)


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





redstrand said:


> I'm finding the source material is hit and miss. Some things sound light years better and others like poop. Kind of getting a handle on what to listen to and through what (computer or iPhone/ipad)


 
   
  what parbaked said ^


----------



## joseph69

I own both the 80i and 325is, and they are both very reveiling headphones. Since I've gotten the LD1+ and also the Schiit Magni/Modi, my 325is's are much more detailed and less bloated, with both of these souces, (where as I had stated in some previous posts that the 80i's where much more detailed to me than the 325is) this was because of my source equipment (Adcom and my Meridian DAC), but I haven't spent any time with my 80i's with either the LD or the Schiit yet because I had no problem with the way the 80i's sounded from the Adcom and the Meridian, but I didn't like the way my 325is's sounded from these sources. Also I haven't had enough time to give an opinion on whether I like the LD or the Schiit better, but for the little amount of time I have spent with each of them with the 325is's, I am liking them both right from the start.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> I own both the 80i and 325is, and they are both very reveiling headphones. Since I've gotten the LD1+ and also the Schiit Magni/Modi, my 325is's are much more detailed and less bloated, with both of these souces, (where as I had stated in some previous posts that the 80i's where much more detailed to me than the 325is) this was because of my source equipment (Adcom and my Meridian DAC), but I haven't spent any time with my 80i's with either the LD or the Schiit yet because I had no problem with the way the 80i's sounded from the Adcom and the Meridian, but I didn't like the way my 325is's sounded from these sources. Also I haven't had enough time to give an opinion on whether I like the LD or the Schiit better, but for the little amount of time I have spent with each of them with the 325is's, I am liking them both right from the start.


 

 joseph i've discovered i've been using the wrong tubes for the way my little dot is set up right now, i've got some new ones on the way.
  i'm set up for EF95's, i've got some additional, compatible tubes on the way,


----------



## CH23

Are the GR10 or GR8 good in ears, and if compared to the fullsized Grado's, what grado's are they closest to?


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> joseph i've discovered i've been using the wrong tubes for the way my little dot is set up right now, i've got some new ones on the way.
> i'm set up for EF95's, i've got some additional, compatible tubes on the way,


 
  My LD1+ came with 6AKW5 tubes in it, but I really haven't had enough time to spend with it, plus I'm sure the tubes need plenty more burn in time, and also these are the only tubes I have right now, but I'm waiting for 6J1P-EV (EF95 6F32 6AK7) Gold Platinum Grid (NOS) from Russia to compare after I burn in th 6AK5W's. The little time I have had to listen, I've been listening to the Magni/Modi with the 325is's, and I am impressed so far, but I need much more listening time, and like I stated earlier, I need to compare the LD and the Schiit to see which one I will enjoy more, only time will tell, and as you know the hybrid tube amp is all new to me, so I have plenty of learning to do about it.
  BTW, what tubes where in your LD, and why do you want to change them?
  Right now I'm listening to Bob James & David Sanborn- Double Vision track from my MBP with the Magn/Modi, and I must say, Ive never heard my 325is's sound so good.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> My LD1+ came with 6AKW5 tubes in it, but I really haven't had enough time to spend with it, plus I'm sure the tubes need plenty more burn in time, and also these are the only tubes I have right now, but I'm waiting for 6J1P-EV (EF95 6F32 6AK7) Gold Platinum Grid (NOS) from Russia to compare after I burn in th 6AK5W's. The little time I have had to listen, I've been listening to the Magni/Modi with the 325is's, and I am impressed so far, but I need much more listening time, and like I stated earlier, I need to compare the LD and the Schiit to see which one I will enjoy more, only time will tell, and as you know the hybrid tube amp is all new to me, so I have plenty of learning to do about it.
> BTW, what tubes where in your LD, and why do you want to change them?
> Right now I'm listening to Bob James & David Sanborn- Double Vision track from my MBP with the Magn/Modi, and I must say, Ive never heard my 325is's sound so good.


 

 yeah , i'm pretty new to the tube/hybrid headphone amp scene myself, when i got the amp, the siemens 6ak5's were in it, they sound fine, and the ge 408's didn't sound bad, but the amp isn't set up for them and before i get to moving jumpers, i thought i'd get some more EH95's, got some RCA 5915's, and RCA 6ak5 on the way,  you got the[size=x-small] Voskshod's [/size]didn't you ??


----------



## kvtaco17

OH MAN!
   
  ps500 + g-cush + o2 +odac +Carmen (flac of course) = sexual... really that good...
   
  Sorry never tried any opera with the ps500


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> OH MAN!
> 
> ps500 + g-cush + o2 +odac +Carmen (flac of course) = sexual... really that good...
> 
> Sorry never tried any opera with the ps500


 
  Joe Grado was a renowned opera fan AND singer so there you go...


----------



## kvtaco17

^ well played lol


----------



## rnadell

I have a pair of sr80's and want to change ear pads. Some say use the Lpads and some say the  Gpads. Looking for info, I am new to this headphone experience. thanks


----------



## parbaked

You should try the L-Cush (bowl) pads or the TTVJ Flat Pads.
  Either is an upgrade from the pads that came with your 80s.
  L-Cush place drivers farther from your ears and have bigger soundstage .
  TTVJ Flats have more bass punch and slam.
  L-Cush is the more conventional upgrade...


----------



## HeatFan12

After all the LD I+ reading, had to fire her up..She likes Grados.


----------



## kvtaco17

Quote: 





rnadell said:


> I have a pair of sr80's and want to change ear pads. Some say use the Lpads and some say the  Gpads. Looking for info, I am new to this headphone experience. thanks


 
   
  G-cush ONLY if you are ok with giving up bass OR modding the drivers and or pads to recover some... the most comfortable pad ever though... giant sound staging ability, less bass, mids fall back more toward neutral, accents the treble (because of the loss mo mids and bass) really only go this route if your planning on modding...
   
  L-cush sounds perfect on the sr80 stock! (why do they give us the stupid comfy...)
   
  Flats adds punch to the bass and further increases the presence of the mids... at the cost of sound stage. Comfortable enough, and works well.
   
   
  PRO-tip.... start with the L-cush


----------



## rnadell

Thanks for the info on ear pads.


----------



## bbophead

Love the G-Cush on my 325is.  Unmodded.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> yeah , i'm pretty new to the tube/hybrid headphone amp scene myself, when i got the amp, the siemens 6ak5's were in it, they sound fine, and the ge 408's didn't sound bad, but the amp isn't set up for them and before i get to moving jumpers, i thought i'd get some more EH95's, got some RCA 5915's, and RCA 6ak5 on the way,  you got the[size=x-small] Voskshod's [/size]didn't you ??


 
  Good question!
  I just looked at my purchases from eBay and to tell you the truth I don't know what brand they are, it doesn't state it in the add, and you just brought this to my attention, all the ad says is what I posted in my prior post about the tubes and I also made a mistake when I said they were NOS, they are NIB. I'm going to contact the seller and ask what brand they are, this went right over my head!!! Thanks for brining this to my attention.
  BTW the tubes were only 3.00$U.S.


----------



## kvtaco17

The 325is might me the only exception in the prestige series...

325,ps500,rs1 all work well with the g cush in my humble opinion.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Good question!
> I just looked at my purchases from eBay and to tell you the truth I don't know what brand they are, it doesn't state it in the add, and you just brought this to my attention, all the ad says is what I posted in my prior post about the tubes and I also made a mistake when I said they were NOS, they are NIB. I'm going to contact the seller and ask what brand they are, this went right over my head!!! Thanks for brining this to my attention.
> BTW the tubes were only 3.00$U.S.



Its the voskshods if I'm remember correctly, its mentioned on the description,


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> Its the voskshods if I'm remember correctly, its mentioned on the description,


 
  I looked and could not find anything about the brand, but I am legally blind, so I may be missing something. I contacted the seller and asked him what brand they are, and also if they are native to the LD1+, so I don't have to cut any pins or strap them, just waiting for a reply.
  Do you have these tubes, if so do you know if I can just plug them right in being that my LD is already set up for the 6AK5W's? Thanks.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I looked and could not find anything about the brand, but I am legally blind, so I may be missing something. I contacted the seller and asked him what brand they are, and also if they are native to the LD1+, so I don't have to cut any pins or strap them, just waiting for a reply.
> Do you have these tubes, if so do you know if I can just plug them right in being that my LD is already set up for the 6AK5W's? Thanks.



In the description of the tube it referees to the name of the plant being voskhod, they are supposed great detail , very clear


----------



## jaywillin

No I got some RCA's


----------



## joseph69

Thanks for the info, I'll give my impressions on them when I can.


----------



## jaywillin

Oh, yes , I think those tubes should drop right in


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> Oh, yes , I think those tubes should drop right in


 
  Thanks, I believe they should also. The delivery date is estimated between August 5-21. Like you stated, there supposed to be crystal clear, which is what I'm aiming for.


----------



## jaywillin

If you haven't already done so, check out page 77
There's va bunch of great info


----------



## joseph69

Yes I know about page 77, thanks for the info, I've just been extremely busy and need to catch up on reading posts and listening to my new Schiit and LD, I'm way behind these past couple of weeks.


----------



## jaywillin

Hopefully, things will settle, its been a bit hectic here as well


----------



## bassboysam

kvtaco17 said:


> The 325is might me the only exception in the prestige series...
> 
> 325,ps500,rs1 all work well with the g cush in my humble opinion.




wasn't a fan of the G-cush and 325i (maybe the "is" is different) or RS1. i thought the PS500 might be ok because of their bigger bass but i still found them to sound too thin with the g-cush. all the low mids just seem to get sucked right out. with some recordings it sounded good but it was hit and miss. the bowls were more consistent.


----------



## jimbob54

bassboysam said:


> wasn't a fan of the G-cush and 325i (maybe the "is" is different) or RS1. i thought the PS500 might be ok because of their bigger bass but i still found them to sound too thin with the g-cush. all the low mids just seem to get sucked right out. with some recordings it sounded good but it was hit and miss. the bowls were more consistent.



Think compatibility depends on the amp and source too. My amp is quite full sounding so don't get the sucked out effect . That's with the 325is. I love the gcush combo.


----------



## markm1

When I auditioned Grados, I felt the 225i was quite noticeably an improvement over the 80i. maybe just my ears...but I was, like, "wow"...that sounds a lot better! Bigger, fuller, more detail...just more impressive sound.Some would claim, that is mostly due to the pads, but I've been happy w/ the 225i. It was fairly dramatic to me....
   
Then, after some time with the 225i, I listened to 325i at a meet and felt that the differences between the 225 and 325, while there, were less dramatic than the 80 and 225. The 325 felt more detailed and slightly more refined, and a little brighter...more revealing I guess would be the word.
   
For my money, and for plug 'n' play no hassles, the 225i hits the price/performance sweet spot. I also think it's fairly versatile, sounds good for a variety of genres and is a fun headphone particularly with guitar oriented blues based rock which is my preference. Although, I have thrown a fair amount of classical, jazz, standards, etc without complaint. I agree the 225 can be fatiguing. My sense is that the 325 without mods would be more fatiguing.
   
I'll often switch back and forth from my Grados to speakers.Grados produce a little better overall sound  but confine me to one spot and can be fatiguing. Plus, some of my music is aggressive guitar driven rock/punk/metal and I like to be able to crank it sometimes without worrying about damage to my ears!
   
I also think they sound good with more mellow folk, indie, ambient, etc.
   
If I wanted the 325, I'd be inclined to save for the RS1 or 2 or investigate the PS 500-none of which I've been able to audition.


----------



## rgs9200m

How come nobody talks much about the GS1000 (i-version or not)? 
  I listened to a handful of Grados and it's my favorite (with a variety of upstream amps and sources)?
  It's one of the only two I own now.
  Is it a sonic departure for Grado or what?


----------



## GREQ

Quote: 





rgs9200m said:


> How come nobody talks much about the GS1000 (i-version or not)?
> I listened to a handful of Grados and it's my favorite (with a variety of upstream amps and sources)?
> It's one of the only two I own now.
> Is it a sonic departure for Grado or what?


 
  Agreed.
  I've only auditioned it once. But it truly was one of those rare " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 holy jeebus!" moments, where dynamics, texture and timbre were just sublime.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Quote: 





rgs9200m said:


> How come nobody talks much about the GS1000 (i-version or not)?
> I listened to a handful of Grados and it's my favorite (with a variety of upstream amps and sources)?
> It's one of the only two I own now.
> Is it a sonic departure for Grado or what?


 
  In my experience, the GS1000s are the brightest and most sibilant of Grados. 
  Tried my best to like and keep them. Re-cabled them with Black Dragon cables, etc etc but finally gave up.
  They were the most comfortable headphones. Ever.
   
  I am crazy about my PS1000s (also Black Dragon cables) although they're not the most loved ones around, so I can fully understand someone loving the GS1K.
  Both GS/PS are a different Grado from the current lineup.


----------



## Stradivarius

Has anyone tried extra large cups on the RS1i's?


----------



## donkeywalker

You can try pulling the cups a little bit further from your ear with some beefy socks in between and that's quite similar to what I've experienced with larger pad with RS1. More hiss in the trebles, more details in the mid but the bass and mid get diluted a bit.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





stradivarius said:


> Has anyone tried extra large cups on the RS1i's?


 
  Do you mean pads?


----------



## gefski

stradivarius said:


> Has anyone tried extra large cups on the RS1i's?




If you mean pads, I have tried the G Cush on my RS1i a couple of times in the last year. For me it somewhat takes away what drew me to the RS1i in the first place, lively, immediate, extremely realistic timbre, and the ability to enjoy all the detail at moderate volume. However, it's hardly a big investment, so I'm glad I bought them just to try.


----------



## bearFNF

My big thing is I don't like the pads sitting on my ears, That's why I like the G-cush.  May have to try washing the L-cush and see if they are less irritating that way...


----------



## kvtaco17

My ears are pretty small, the L-cush (shampooed and conditioned) works for me, BUT I prefer the g-cush on my ps500


----------



## jaywillin

well, some new pieces have come in, the first of which a music streamer II+, and the other is a pair of RCA 6ak5's for the little dot I+
  so far, very good


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> well, some new pieces have come in, the first of which a music streamer II+, and the other is a pair of RCA 6ak5's for the little dot I+
> so far, very good


 
  I just hooked up my LD again with the Modi to the MBP, and I'm going to listen to this set up for a while, when I can. 
  Didn't your LD also come with Siemens 6AK5W"s like mine did?
  Are the RCA 6AK5's different?


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> well, some new pieces have come in, the first of which a music streamer II+, and the other is a pair of RCA 6ak5's for the little dot I+
> so far, very good


 
  I'm a huge fan of HRT products! I'm sure you're in for much enjoyment!


----------



## stacker45

I just ordered a Little Dot +1 to use with my vintage Yamaha sound system, but after all the good things i have read about it, who knows, it might end up replacing my Musical Fidelity X-Can V2 in my ''main'' system.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I just ordered a Little Dot +1 to use with my vintage Yamaha sound system, but after all the good things i have read about it, who knows, it might end up replacing my Musical Fidelity X-Can V2 in my ''main'' system.


 
  If you've been reading my posts, I've recently purchased the LD1+ and the Schiit Magni/Modi combo, but have yet to spend enough time with either, but will give my opinion on which one I prefer, because I will most definitely be selling the other. I'm interested in hearing your impressions on the LD1+. I mainly purchased these amps for my 325is's, where as my 80's sound fine out of my any of my prior sources and my 325is's didn't.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> I'm a huge fan of HRT products! I'm sure you're in for much enjoyment!


 

 i've had the msII, the microstreamer, the msII+ , to me, the hrt products, these any, sound the most analog, the least digital, of all the dacs i've tried. they also serve "the most" of the stuff i listen to, low-fi mp3 streamed spotify, mog, wolfgangs vault, to high res downloads played through jriver, now i've had the msII+ just briefly, but as a whole, i love hrt !!
  msII+ > little dot I+ > alessandro ms2 = so much enjoyment


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> I just hooked up my LD again with the Modi to the MBP, and I'm going to listen to this set up for a while, when I can.
> Didn't your LD also come with Siemens 6AK5W"s like mine did?
> Are the RCA 6AK5's different?


 
  yes, i have the siemens too, i suspect the modi and the LD would pair well
 just initial impressions, more fleshed out, smoother top end, more TUBEY i guess, they are NOS, so not burned/broken in


----------



## HPiper

I am using the Modi with my LD MkIII and while the MKIII is arguably a better amp than the 1+ I think I can safely say you will really like that combination. I am getting a bit annoyed with my 325is phones, they are so fussy about the source. I was listening to a cd yesterday (BB King) and after a while I just had to switch to my Sennheiser's. Sounded great on the Senn's but the imaging was all over the place on the Grado's. With the right source and a well engineered recording I have heard nothing that sounds more like a real live performance than the SR325is phones, but man are they picky, planets have to be in the correct alignment, temperature and humidity have to be right, everything has to be just so, but when it is WOW they really deliver.
   I had a very brief encounter with a Magni amp and while I didn't not like it, I didn't hear anything that made me say Wow either. I guess I would say it is a good amp but not a great amp.


----------



## parbaked

The LD MkIII is arguably a better match for the Sennheisers than it would be for Grados.
  I believe it is an OTL amp with a 32Ohm output impedance, so on paper, better suited for higher impedance cans.
  The hybrid LD1 has lower output impedance and is, again on paper, the LD amp for low impedance cans like Grados.
  That may explain your frustration with your 325is through your LD MkIII
   
  The Magni is also designed to be able to drive high impedance cans so is also not optimized for Grados.
  Asgaard would be the Schiit...


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> I am using the Modi with my LD MkIII and while the MKIII is arguably a better amp than the 1+ I think I can safely say you will really like that combination. I am getting a bit annoyed with my 325is phones, they are so fussy about the source. I was listening to a cd yesterday (BB King) and after a while I just had to switch to my Sennheiser's. Sounded great on the Senn's but the imaging was all over the place on the Grado's. With the right source and a well engineered recording I have heard nothing that sounds more like a real live performance than the SR325is phones, but man are they picky, planets have to be in the correct alignment, temperature and humidity have to be right, everything has to be just so, but when it is WOW they really deliver.
> I had a very brief encounter with a Magni amp and while I didn't not like it, I didn't hear anything that made me say Wow either. I guess I would say it is a good amp but not a great amp.


 

 before i got the ms2's, i was considering the 325, but decided to go ms2 because a lot of my music is not "high resolution" my thinking was the 325 would be very  revealing of lesser source material


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> before i got the ms2's, i was considering the 325, but decided to go ms2 because a lot of my music is not "high resolution" my thinking was the 325 would be very  revealing of lesser source material


 

  Yes I was thinking about that a bit after my post and I think I am pretty sure what was causing the problem, compression. It was a "Greatest Hits" type cd and they obviously had to use some pretty heavy compression to get 20 tracks on one cd and I think that is what was driving the Grado's nuts. I think that is the case with a lot of older and particularly rock/pop music. Back then most people didn't own real high resolution equipment and the majority were listening over an fm radio, so who is going to hear a bit of compression, probably made it sound even better over most stereo systems of the day. They simply were not able to reproduce a full dynamic range recording. Whole different ball game today however.


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> The LD MkIII is arguably a better match for the Sennheisers than it would be for Grados.
> I believe it is an OTL amp with a 32Ohm output impedance, so on paper, better suited for higher impedance cans.
> The hybrid LD1 has lower output impedance and is, again on paper, the LD amp for low impedance cans like Grados.
> That may explain your frustration with your 325is through your LD MkIII
> ...


 

  I think a lot is more is made of impedance matching than is really there to be honest. Point being that same amp and that same headphone is capable of reproducing astonishingly real music with different recordings, just not that one.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> I think a lot is more is made of impedance matching than is really there to be honest. Point being that same amp and that same headphone is capable of reproducing astonishingly real music with different recordings, just not that one.


 
  That's true, but as a rule OTL amps don't generate enough current for some cans.
  It is very hard to design an amp that can drive all loads well.


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> That's true, but as a rule OTL amps don't generate enough current for some cans.
> It is very hard to design an amp that can drive all loads well.


 
  That is the reason that I decided to go with the Little Dot 1+ for my RS1i
   
  I was just afrayed to try an OTL amp when my main phone is the RS1i.
   
  I must say that I am really enjoying my time with my LD1+ & RS1i combo


----------



## stacker45

Can't wait to compare the Little Dot+1 to my vintage Yamaha CA-610II int amp. the old gal's headphone output is a bit noisy, so i'm hoping that the Little Dot will at least quiet things down a bit.


----------



## bassboysam

i have an LD MKIII which i use with all my Grados. i have also used a 250ohm adapter cable with the Grados and MKIII and i noticed no difference with the higher impedance.


----------



## rnadell

Hi, wondering what mods really make the difference in the sq of SR 80's??
  Looking for opinions on Turbulent Labs products. Looks like you can make 
  a pair of cans from their mods?? Thanks


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> I think a lot is more is made of impedance matching than is really there to be honest. Point being that same amp and that same headphone is capable of reproducing astonishingly real music with different recordings, just not that one.


 
   
  Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> i have an LD MKIII which i use with all my Grados. i have also used a 250ohm adapter cable with the Grados and MKIII and i noticed no difference with the higher impedance.


 
   
  It's great to see some OTL love with Grados.  The whole OTL vs. TC  tube amp debate for low impedance and high impedance cans has been going on for years and will continue.  You throw in the orthos/planars and which side do you choose?...lol
   
  Sometimes, you just have to plug things in and listen...


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Can't wait to compare the Little Dot+1 to my vintage Yamaha CA-610II int amp. the old gal's headphone output is a bit noisy, so i'm hoping that the Little Dot will at least quiet things down a bit.


 
   The LD1+ is very quiet, actually it is silent to my ears, you shouldn't have an issue with that.


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> It's great to see some OTL love with Grados.  The whole OTL vs. TC  tube amp debate for low impedance and high impedance cans has been going on for years and will continue.  You throw in the orthos/planars and which side do you choose?...lol
> 
> Sometimes, you just have to plug things in and listen...


 

 Exactly!!


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> The LD1+ is very quiet, actually it is silent to my ears, you shouldn't have an issue with that.


 

 Same thing with the MkIII, which pleased me to no end as I hate hiss/hum/noise from my electronics and I had heard some people say that tube amps were prone to one or all three, but the LD amps I have heard are all pretty much dead silent unless you set the gain as high as it will go and crank the volume to max.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> It's great to see some OTL love with Grados.  The whole OTL vs. TC  tube amp debate for low impedance and high impedance cans has been going on for years and will continue.  You throw in the orthos/planars and which side do you choose?...lol
> 
> Sometimes, you just have to plug things in and listen...


 
  It's not about choosing sides or saying which is better.
  The many talented people who design all these cool amps we love create each with a purpose.
  You can't expect really an amp to drive IEM and HD800 equally well.
  Even vintage speaker amps had different speaker taps for different loads.
  I think it is ok to feel that certain amps are optimized for certain loads. Many designer/makers identify which loads their amps work  best with for a reason. Otherwise everyone manufactures would state all their amps can "drive any dynamic can out there!" 
  There are always exceptions, but when someone states that are not consistently happy with their 325is and an OTL amp, I'd recommend a different amp, and of course plugging in and listening...


----------



## HeatFan12

I hear ya parbaked....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I did not mean to say to choose sides per se.  You have the ortho/planar revolution in full swing.  You read so many posts about OTL and TC and SS amps driving them well.  Where does the consensus lie? 
   
  I totally agree about designers/manufacturers tailoring amps for a certain output.  Goes with the territory to target accordingly.  But, what if the OTLs they designed achieve that task and then some?
   
   
  Some personal experiences with gear I own:
   
  When I purchased my WA2 years ago, I did so with the intentions to use with my Senns (HD580 & HD650) and Beyers (DT770 & DT880) since it being OTL and all.  One day, I decided to plug my Denon AH-D5000s into it.  I won't bore you with the whole 'wow', how could this be, grinning like a fool scenario, but you get the point.  I like the Denons with SS amps usually, but for tubes the WA2 spanks them good and rings them in nicely and it is my go to tube amp for them.
   
  LD MKVII (original)(non +)...Balanced rig up and running and loving it with HD650s.  Had some 'Sones nearby and said 'what the heck'......I made a thread on this combo years ago and could not decipher why the Ultrasones sounded so darn good.  All that power and lack of current supposedly that was not meant for them and they were getting lots of love and smokin'...Did I try to analyze what, where, why, how?  No sir...I shot David at Little Dot an email and told him that the MKVII was spanking Ultrasones quite nicely in single ended mode...lol
   
  LD MKIV SE.....Been listening to various phones on it for months (earlier relegated to Beyers and Senns only).....The LD is no slouch with low impedance phones and brings them out nicely with a gain of 5 set.  My RS1i were getting some last week with no harshness, just full bodied detail sound.
   
  And now the mack daddy of them all in reference to one amp doing it all without really trying...lol-----------
   
  MAD Ear+ HD...The good Doc up in Canada I believe tailored the Ear+ HD with the HD600s....Lo and behold, through the years it has become the amp for Grados....It sounds darn good with Senns and Beyers too.....
   
  I'm just saying that sometimes plugging things in and listening for yourself is the best medicine, no matter what it says on paper...
   
  Cheers!!!
   
  Good times...


----------



## myears

nice stand found by accident


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That's funny.  I keep reading about how today there is more compression than ever.


----------



## gefski

bbophead said:


> That's funny.  I keep reading about how today there is more compression than ever.




Agreed. No consistency, old recordings or new, some are flat and lifeless, some are dynamic and alive. Immediately obvious on a good system now, just as it was on a good system years ago.


----------



## Focker

rgs9200m said:


> How come nobody talks much about the GS1000 (i-version or not)?
> I listened to a handful of Grados and it's my favorite (with a variety of upstream amps and sources)?
> It's one of the only two I own now.
> Is it a sonic departure for Grado or what?



 
 I enjoy my GS1ks, but my PS500s tend to get significantly more head time. It's not a knock on the beautiful GS1ks, it's just that the PS500s are damn near the perfect headphone in terms of my preferences. I'm kinda weird cause I also tend to prefer on-ear pads instead of circumaural. I love the way the GS1ks look, though...the wood is beautiful. Also love how light they are.


----------



## Focker

stacker45 said:


> Can't wait to compare the Little Dot+1 to my vintage Yamaha CA-610II int amp. the old gal's headphone output is a bit noisy, so i'm hoping that the Little Dot will at least quiet things down a bit.



 
 My experience has been similar to Joseph69s...although I did hear a faint bit of hiss with the stock tubes, once I replaced them (which I did very quickly) with some better quality Telefunkens the amp became absolutely dead silent. Definitely let us know how you like it once you get it in, my friend...always enjoy reading your feedback


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





focker said:


> My experience has been similar to Joseph69s...although I did hear a faint bit of hiss with the stock tubes, once I replaced them (which I did very quickly) with some better quality Telefunkens the amp became absolutely dead silent. Definitely let us know how you like it once you get it in, my friend...always enjoy reading your feedback


 

 same experience here too, with the NOS RCA's, silent
  and a little off topic, but if anyone is looking to add or upgrade speakers for the desktop, the psb ps1 is very, very good, just passing it along !


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> My experience has been similar to Joseph69s...although I did hear a faint bit of hiss with the stock tubes, once I replaced them (which I did very quickly) with some better quality Telefunkens the amp became absolutely dead silent. Definitely let us know how you like it once you get it in, my friend...always enjoy reading your feedback


 
   
  Thanks, same here buddy, i find your posts, informative, objective and respectful, wich, as you know, is not always a given here on Head-Fi, especially when we venture out of the Grado fan club shelter.
   
  To be honest, i have thought about getting a more expensive amp. Some might say that the Little Dot +1 is not enough amp for the 1000 family, but ever since i've heard how awesome my SR80i's sound with the L-cush, straight from the headphone output of my vintage Marantz 2220B reciever, I'm not sure that investing a lot more, would net me, much better sound.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> same experience here too, with the NOS RCA's, silent
> and a little off topic, but if anyone is looking to add or upgrade speakers for the desktop, the psb ps1 is very, very good, just passing it along !


 
  I have no doubt those PSBs are excellent. I'm a big fan of that company. Actually I like all the major Canadian speaker companies (e.g. Paradigm, Energy,), but I think PSB is a slight step above the others. 
   
  Sounds like we're all pretty much in agreement that replacing the stock tubes in the LD amps really takes things to another level. Honestly, this little guy never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Thanks, same here buddy, i find your posts, informative, objective and respectful, wich, as you know, is not always a given here on Head-Fi, especially when we venture out of the Grado fan club shelter.
> 
> To be honest, i have thought about getting a more expensive amp. Some might say that the Little Dot +1 is not enough amp for the 1000 family, but ever since i've heard how awesome my SR80i's sound with the L-cush, straight from the headphone output of my vintage Marantz 2220B reciever, I'm not sure that investing a lot more, would net me, much better sound.


 
   
  Amen...I love the fact that our little Grado thread here tends to stay so friendly and respectful. This is always the first thread I check whenever I log on here, and you're in a very small group of posters that I've been enjoying and trusting since I first signed up here in late 2011. 
   
  The amp I'm really curious about for Grados, especially since I have the GS1ks kickin' around here, would be the Mapletree amps. Dr P built my first tube preamp several years ago and it was just a great buying experience. I've been close a few times to sending him a few more bucks for one of his headamps, cause i've heard that they have amazing synergy with our beloved Grados. If I ever am lucky enough to own the PS1ks, I'd certainly get them a nicer amp just out of principle lol. But in the meantime the Little Dot is just incredibly satisfying.


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





focker said:


> Amen...I love the fact that our little Grado thread here tends to stay so friendly and respectful. This is always the first thread I check whenever I log on here, and you're in a very small group of posters that I've been enjoying and trusting since I first signed up here in late 2011.


 
   
   
         that's why I keep checking in here, and actually this thread is a big reason I bought Grado's to begin with, although I was lurking back then.
   
         I notice a lot of little dot love, but what about some of the Schiit amps?  Any recent impressions?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> that's why I keep checking in here, and actually this thread is a big reason I bought Grado's to begin with, although I was lurking back then.
> 
> I notice a lot of little dot love, but what about some of the Schiit amps?  Any recent impressions?


 
   
  I know this community loves the schitt gear, but yeah, seems like I haven't heard many impressions regarding how that line pairs with Grados either. I do know of a guy I correspond with from time to time over at Audio Circle who loves his RS1s with his Schiit amp, but it would definitely be interesting to hear more impressions from other Grado owners who went with Schiit.


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





focker said:


> I know this community loves the schitt gear, but yeah, seems like I haven't heard many impressions regarding how that line pairs with Grados either. I do know of a guy I correspond with from time to time over at Audio Circle who loves his RS1s with his Schiit amp, but it would definitely be interesting to hear more impressions from other Grado owners who went with Schiit.


 

 I asked a question not that long ago on here about tube amps and someone responded that they really liked their Valhalla with their Grados. Once again I know the "Oh OTL tube amps and Grados don't work" but once again, he liked it, for whatever that is worth. Schiit themselves recommend the Asgard2 for Grados, but then again that is SS so makes sense that it would be the one they support for Grado. Out of my price range for the moment (I keep buying Lotto tickets and one of these days!!) but Woo makes a transformer coupled tube amp that goes down to like 8ohms or some ridiculous number and all the way up to 300 (maybe even 600) ohms, seems like if you could afford it, that would really be the way to go. Pretty much end game for a Grado enthusiast.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





focker said:


> The amp I'm really curious about for Grados, especially since I have the GS1ks kickin' around here, would be the Mapletree amps.


 
  I recently sold my Mapletree Ear HD Super 2. It is a fabulous amp!
   

   
  If you come across one of the older MAD Ear HD with the Blackgate Caps - BUY IT - before I do....


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> I asked a question not that long ago on here about tube amps and someone responded that they really liked their Valhalla with their Grados. Once again I know the "Oh OTL tube amps and Grados don't work" but once again, he liked it, for whatever that is worth. Schiit themselves recommend the Asgard2 for Grados, but then again that is SS so makes sense that it would be the one they support for Grado. Out of my price range for the moment (I keep buying Lotto tickets and one of these days!!) but Woo makes a transformer coupled tube amp that goes down to like 8ohms or some ridiculous number and all the way up to 300 (maybe even 600) ohms, seems like if you could afford it, that would really be the way to go. Pretty much end game for a Grado enthusiast.


 
   
  I've always admired those Woo amps from a distance....beautiful gear! 
   
  and lol@lotto playing...here in Georgia we are able to buy tickets online...I've been playing a couple times a week just for the hell of it.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> I recently sold my Mapletree Ear HD Super 2. It is a fabulous amp!
> 
> 
> 
> If you come across one of the older MAD Ear HD with the Blackgate Caps - BUY IT - before I do....


 
   
  Very nice! How come you sold it?


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





focker said:


> Very nice! How come you sold it?


 
   
  I thought I should I should keep only one nice head amp and this little guy won out of nostalgia more than SQ.

   
  I also go through phases when i don't want to bother with tubes (warming up, shutting off, rolling, buying etc...)
   
  The Joe Grado amp is dead neutral and need good upstream to please.
  "Everything" sounds good on the MAD!


----------



## parbaked

I came across some fun pictures of Joseph Grado taken in Feb 2007:
 Listening to his portable recording/playback rig:
   

  The rig:
   

   
  Better than any damn iPod has a right to sound...


----------



## markm1

I  bought my first amp-Asgard 2 with my first headphones-225i and I think they sound great. I read a headfi poster recently who thought the Asgard does not have great synergy with Grado cans. I'll be the first to self- disclose, that they are my only frame of reference-1st HP and 1st amp-but I think the sound I get is really quite good.
   
  When doing research, I found an article on C/Net-it was actually a review for the Valhalla, but also mentioned the 225i and the Asgard (prior to the A-2):
   
*[size=medium]"The Valhalla or Asgard, teamed up with Grado's excellent [/size][size=medium]SR225i headphones[/size][size=medium] ($200) are a great way to discover high-end sound on a budget. "[/size]*
   
[size=medium]As a new Headfi consumer, I thought that was a petty darn strong endorsement, so I bought it. I think the combo is killer. [/size]
   
[size=medium]http://news.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-20019256-47.html[/size]


----------



## parbaked

I enjoyed the Asgard when I tried it with my Grados, especially for the price. It's a good match.
  My problem with the other Schiits with Grados as they seem to have so much output power and gain that the volume control is limited.
  I always feel they're designed to plug in some hard to drive cans and think: "man, this amp can drive anything!"
  Long term I wouldn't want to match that with sensitive cans like Grados. 
  To my understanding only the Asgard has a gain switch to deal with this, but I could be wrong.
  I basically only have Grados. If I had a variety of cans and wanted just one amp - different story...


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> I thought I should I should keep only one nice head amp and this little guy won out of nostalgia more than SQ.
> 
> 
> I also go through phases when i don't want to bother with tubes (warming up, shutting off, rolling, buying etc...)
> ...


 
   
  Oh wow, that's a beautiful piece of gear...Joe Grado is one heck of an interesting gent!


----------



## parbaked

It looks even better with it's playing partner....


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> I  bought my first amp-Asgard 2 with my first headphones-225i and I think they sound great. I read a headfi poster recently who thought the Asgard does not have great synergy with Grado cans. I'll be the first to self- disclose, that they are my only frame of reference-1st HP and 1st amp-but I think the sound I get is really quite good.
> 
> When doing research, I found an article on C/Net-it was actually a review for the Valhalla, but also mentioned the 225i and the Asgard (prior to the A-2):
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I've been reading Steve Guttenberg's reviews for quite some time, and it seems as though he's pretty reliable as a reviewer. He's generally positive anyway, but I know he loves Magnepan speakers, Beyer T1s, and Grados...so he's like a kindred spirit lol
   
   
  Parbaked: Wow, amazing photos!!


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





focker said:


> Oh wow, that's a beautiful piece of gear...Joe Grado is one heck of an interesting gent!


 
  He can pull off wearing leather braces (suspenders)


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> that's why I keep checking in here, and actually this thread is a big reason I bought Grado's to begin with, although I was lurking back then.
> 
> I notice a lot of little dot love, but what about some of the Schiit amps?  Any recent impressions?


 
  I purchased both the LD1+ and the Schiit Magni/Modi combo, specifically for my 325's but need to spend more time with both amps. I use the Modi (dac) with both amps, and must say the detail from both amps with the Modi is great! I found my 325's to be a bit bloated in the low end removing the detail and higher frequencies listening through an Adcom GFP-710 pre-amp and Meridian203 (dac), this was the reason I bought the headphone amps and Modi. For the little time I have spent with these two amps/dac, they are both sounding very, very nice to me. I now hear all of the micro details with the 325's through both amps/dac, that I was missing from my other sources. I can not yet draw a conclusion to as which one I prefer because the LD1+ needs more time for the tubes to burn in, but I can say that the Magni amp has a tighter (slam) to the bass and more forward midrange and brighter highs to me, so I may be leaning toward the Shiit for now because this is what I was looking for for my 325's. But I'm waiting for a more forward sounding tube set to arrive from Russia for the LD I've never heard any other tubes with the LD, and I purchased it with upgraded 6AK5W tubes in it instead of the stock tubes, which most people recommend changing any way. The Shiit makes the 325's sound more alive (fun) to listen to which is what I prefer, where as the LD sounds more polite, any way there is nothing wrong with either of them, like I said I need more listening time and different tubes for the LD.   
  Plus I'm not so sure I want to wait for tubes to burn for 20-100 hours before they reach their peak, I want to turn my amp on and listen to the music (which it is all about).


----------



## gefski

focker said:


> I know this community loves the schitt gear, but yeah, seems like I haven't heard many impressions regarding how that line pairs with Grados either. I do know of a guy I correspond with from time to time over at Audio Circle who loves his RS1s with his Schiit amp, but it would definitely be interesting to hear more impressions from other Grado owners who went with Schiit.




I went with Valhalla for the RS1i (even though I think Asgard is way more versatile) just to continue the all tube "rut" I've kept myself in with my speaker amps and preamps for years. It's very revealing and textured, what I love with tubes. No problems at all driving the Grados. The only ss amp in use for me now is the Stax SRM1 Mk2 Pro.

I was tempted when I recently saw a Mapletree for sale on Audiogon, but decided it would be ridiculous to do that while in the middle of Bifrost Dac upgrades. Have heard only good about Mapletree/Grado though.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





gefski said:


> Have heard only good about Mapletree/Grado though.


 
  With all dynamic cans really. The MADs are voiced on HD650s.
  Dr. P makes a very fine product, especially if you like the DIY aesthetic....


----------



## egokun

All right. I'm glad I could try the 225i, but I'm not going to keep it.

I used it exclusively for some days to get used to its sound signature. Quarter-modding the flats gave me much better impact and bass compared to the bowls, and also a more comfortable fit. I used to think the HD558 feels non-existant on the head, but Grados are even lighter! The cable is uncomfortable though, I find it ridiculously thick.

The 225i's sound signature is so peculiar. It's very picky of recording. There are headphones that will sound good with almost every type of music; the 225i isn't one, for sure. And it's not a matter of genre. Even in the realm of rock songs, where Grados should feel right at home, some songs sound amazing, and others sound just wrong.

The 225i isn't harsh, nor sibilant. But I think it can be described as "shouty". To really make vocals shine, I have to crank up the volume to nearly-uncomfortable levels. With some recordings, I can find a sweet spot. With some others, the choice is between recessed vocals and outright pain. Ironically, at very low listening levels, vocals are the most prominent part of the spectrum! It's very difficult to fall asleep listening to the SR225i.

Bass is good. Fast, bouncy, powerful. But it's incomplete, and that's the biggest con of the 225i for me. I need some sub-bass, and that's severely lacking here, or I could just say it's not there at all. The difference with my Sennheisers is striking. The Grado may even have more midbass, and surely it's got more upfront vocals... but I feel like an important part of my music is completely missing. Also, the HD558 is faster than the SR225i, incredible as it may sound.

So there's really no contest for me. The SR225i is a fun headphone, and I could say it's excellent for its price... if I had never heard sub-bass, and if I didn't listen to a wide variety of genres. I see the appeal of Grados, but they're not what I'm looking for. And, they're outrageously overpriced in Europe. I'm lucky I got my 225i from a US seller.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





egokun said:


> All right. I'm glad I could try the 225i, but I'm not going to keep it.
> 
> I used it exclusively for some days to get used to its sound signature. Quarter-modding the flats gave me much better impact and bass compared to the bowls, and also a more comfortable fit. I used to think the HD558 feels non-existant on the head, but Grados are even lighter! The cable is uncomfortable though, I find it ridiculously thick.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I really respect the way you wrote that. Certainly no headphone is for everyone, and I think the way you went about determining if the Grados were for you is very admirable. Grados definitely aren't going to provide much sub-bass at all, so I can understand why the Senns would be a better match for your preferences.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





gefski said:


> I went with Valhalla for the RS1i (even though I think Asgard is way more versatile) just to continue the all tube "rut" I've kept myself in with my speaker amps and preamps for years. It's very revealing and textured, what I love with tubes. No problems at all driving the Grados. The only ss amp in use for me now is the Stax SRM1 Mk2 Pro.
> 
> I was tempted when I recently saw a Mapletree for sale on Audiogon, but decided it would be ridiculous to do that while in the middle of Bifrost Dac upgrades. Have heard only good about Mapletree/Grado though.


 
   
  Even though I'm not officially a customer yet, I have a ton of respect for Jason and the guys/gals at Schiit. I've had several email exchanges with them in the past and I know one day I'll pull the trigger on something of theirs. I really like the word "textured" in terms of describing the impact of tubes...that's one of the aspects about them that I enjoy as well.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> He can pull off wearing leather braces (suspenders)


 
   
  LOL! That he can...


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





focker said:


> I really like the word "textured" in terms of describing the impact of tubes...that's one of the aspects about them that I enjoy as well.


 
  Back to the Mapletree/Grado thought: the "texture" of tube guitar amps though a great tube headphone amp is what I miss most after selling my MAD Super 2.
  The Grado amp, while accurate, does not capture the tube "texture" like the MAD, especially with the NOS GE 5 Stars it was running.
  "Texture" is a good description!


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





egokun said:


> All right. I'm glad I could try the 225i, but I'm not going to keep it.
> 
> I used it exclusively for some days to get used to its sound signature. Quarter-modding the flats gave me much better impact and bass compared to the bowls, and also a more comfortable fit. I used to think the HD558 feels non-existant on the head, but Grados are even lighter! The cable is uncomfortable though, I find it ridiculously thick.
> 
> ...


 
  I appreciate your thoughtful post. I'm new to this audio hobby. I don't have the technical knowledge that you do. I can see, though, that musical genre is an important criteria as is, of course, bottom line budget. In my case, after years of listening to low fi, I put together a medium fi speaker system and headphone rig and wanted something to get started with. I ended up going with 225i and A-2 that I use in conjunction with my speaker system.
   
  In the process, I decided that I had I wanted to listen to my entire CD collection digitally on speakers throughout my home in addition to a HP rig. Currently, I've got one legitimate speaker system and Hp rig and Sonos streaming into multiple rooms. Sonos isn't audiophile quality, but it allows me organize my entire CD collection digitally and access my collection wirelessly in multiple rooms in my home aT the push of a button on any mobile device or computer I own....which is kind of awesome.
   
  I am going through what feels like a mammoth process of reripping all of my CD's into lossless. I'm guessing I'm about 3/4 of the way through.
   
  I've never been able to have my entire CD collection available to me this way. I'm totally sold on the concept. Probably silly and definitely indulgent, but I love the ability to have every CD own available to me and to be able hit random play and say, "surprise me"!
   
  One of the interesting things, is I can look at how many tracks I currently have and the various genres.
   
  Currently I have 6,668 tracks...not all in lossless...slowly converting. I don't really know many more CD's I have left to convert....a reasonable number, but I'm definitely over 70% there.
   
  Of these close to 7,000 tracks, 632 are classical, jazz, folk, new age and easy listening (Frank Sinatra, etc.). While I enjoy these genres, they represent a relatively small part of my collection. My Grado 225i probably wouldn't be my top choice for orchestral music if that were my primary genre.
   
  I have1047 tracks that I loosely categorize as rock (classic rock, blues rock, alternative and indie rock)
   
  And, here's the kicker-3000+ heavy metal, hard rock, punk, hardcore. It gets a little hard to classify some of my old favorites like Black Sabbath, Led Zeppelin, Van Halen as they fit into both rock and metal...but that's another issue....
   
  Clearly looking at my tracks, while I enjoy a variety of kinds of music, and hope to expand my jazz and classical collection, most of my collection tends to veer toward guitar driven blues, rock and aggressive heavy music. For an old guy, I like to rock!
   
  For a $450 investment so far (HP and amp-I'm not including source components as that is expanding-my next purchase will probably be a decent integrated amp and dedicated DAC) the 225i has been a good choice. But, I can feel the need to diversity in the future.
   
  Happy listening!


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> Amen...I love the fact that our little Grado thread here tends to stay so friendly and respectful. This is always the first thread I check whenever I log on here, and you're in a very small group of posters that I've been enjoying and trusting since I first signed up here in late 2011.
> 
> The amp I'm really curious about for Grados, especially since I have the GS1ks kickin' around here, would be the Mapletree amps. Dr P built my first tube preamp several years ago and it was just a great buying experience. I've been close a few times to sending him a few more bucks for one of his headamps, cause i've heard that they have amazing synergy with our beloved Grados. If I ever am lucky enough to own the PS1ks, I'd certainly get them a nicer amp just out of principle lol. But in the meantime the Little Dot is just incredibly satisfying.


 
   
  I know i've said this before, but i consider myself a Grado fan, not a fanboy. I try to respect the fact that we all hear differently, have different sound systems and prefer different sound signatures, also, this is a hobby, not a competition, meaning that even if have a preference for Grados, i can still recognize the fact that Sennheiser, Audeze, HiFi Man, Stax etc... all make very good sounding headphones. And in the end, i think that through all our differences, we're all here for the same reason, wich is, the love of music reproduced through good sounding headphones. And as far as i'm concerned, that is reason enough to see us as part of the same team.
   
  That being said, of course, they're will be times that even after a lenghty discussion, we still won't share the same opinion, and that's ok, these are the times when we just have to, agree to disagree, instead of resorting to rudeness, or even worse, namecalling.
   
  They're is nothing i like more than reading posts of people like you, and others, who are satified with they're sound systems. And even if someone says that after hearing the PS1000, they still prefer the sound signature of their GS1000, RS1i, or PS500, i don't take offence, in fact, i'm happy for them, because if they listened with the intention of upgrading, they've just saved themselves a lot money. 
   
  Sorry for rambling on like that. Back on topic, since the Little Dot +1 is so inexpensive, i'd be satified with a ''blacker'' background as the sole improvement, anything more will just be icing on the cake.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I know i've said this before, but i consider myself a Grado fan, not a fanboy. I try to respect the fact that we all hear differently, have different sound systems and prefer different sound signatures, also, this is a hobby, not a competition, meaning that even if have a preference for Grados, i can still recognize the fact that Sennheiser, Audeze, HiFi Man, Stax etc... all make very good sounding headphones. And in the end, i think that through all our differences, we're all here for the same reason, wich is, the love of music reproduced through good sounding headphones. And as far as i'm concerned, that is reason enough to see us as part of the same team.
> 
> That being said, of course, they're will be times that even after a lenghty discussion, we still won't share the same opinion, and that's ok, these are the times when we just have to, agree to disagree, instead of resorting to rudeness, or even worse, namecalling.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Exactly...the fanboyism that runs rampant on sites like this gets really annoying. When people identify so strongly with their headphone choice that they take it personally when someone ends up preferring something else, that's when i sign off on the conversation...or at least try to sign off lol. Personally I find it more interesting when the gear preferences are more varied, cause I learn more about what's out there and what qualities the various gear have. As for the PS1ks, I'm DYING to hear them....I was surprised when I bought the GS1ks that my 500s remained my favorite Grados (and favorite headphones in general, actually), so it'll be very interesting to compare my 500s to the flagship Grados. 
   
  One thing that you and I have in common that I alwasy get a kick out of is our love for the SR80s...and even though we both have higher end gear to play with, we both still get enjoyment out of the little 80s and can find a place where they fit in among their Grado brethren 
   
  Right now I"m watching a dialogue driven movie on my Kindle Fire...never ceases to amaze me how fantastic the 500s sound directly out of this thing.


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





focker said:


> I really respect the way you wrote that. Certainly no headphone is for everyone, and I think the way you went about determining if the Grados were for you is very admirable. Grados definitely aren't going to provide much sub-bass at all, so I can understand why the Senns would be a better match for your preferences.


 
  Ditto.........yeah, find what matches you best....do not worry about who's name is on the headphone.
   
  find what you like and whoever that s....it is


----------



## hsubox

focker said:


> I really respect the way you wrote that. Certainly no headphone is for everyone, and I think the way you went about determining if the Grados were for you is very admirable. Grados definitely aren't going to provide much sub-bass at all, so I can understand why the Senns would be a better match for your preferences.




Great point. I let my buddy have a listen on my RS1i yesterday, which I find to be extremely detailed and quick, and just a great overall match to the music I listen to. For his music, he was actually checking his sample rate to make sure his system hadn't gone wonky - the headphones were so fast compared to what he was used to (he has some 60i in his stable). He wasn't a fan of the presentation that I find almost flawless. We all hear differently


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





hsubox said:


> Great point. I let my buddy have a listen on my RS1i yesterday, which I find to be extremely detailed and quick, and just a great overall match to the music I listen to. For his music, he was actually checking his sample rate to make sure his system hadn't gone wonky - the headphones were so fast compared to what he was used to (he has some 60i in his stable). He wasn't a fan of the presentation that I find almost flawless. We all hear differently


 
   
   
  Exactly...too many people want to put a particular headphone in a box and then assume everyone would put it in the same box they did. We're all too different to have headphone "x" ALWAYS be considered better than headphone "y".  In such a subjective hobby, people just need to understand others will disagree, and I think a lot of people have a hard time with that.  Then you have the objectivist crowd who will focus on how a headphone measures, but then you end up with people who allow the measurements to dictate to them how they should feel about that particular phone lol. 
   
  For me, I focus on what gives me the most enjoyment...plain and simple. Grados may not live up to expectations of those who focus on measurements, but to my ears they have amazingly natural timbre, an open, airy presentation that is alluring, and they allow vocals to sound so life-like that it's almost as if the performer is in the room.   Now, you give these things to a bass head and they'll probably think you and I have lost our minds lol.


----------



## egokun

A quick listen isn't going to sell anyone on a sound signature, especially if they're used to a different one.

I think you really have to listen exclusively to the new headphone for some days before making A/B comparisons.

We all know someone who said "where's the bass?" when they listened to your AKG or Grado for ten minutes.

I've never been an instant fan of any headphone, except maybe IEMs. But with my IEMS, I was at the beginning of my Head-Fi journey.

Every good headphone has its strengths. If I could afford it, I'd have probably kept every HP I've tried so far, or most of them. I just can't afford to keep an expensive item just so, every once in a while, I'd look at it and say "Hey, it's been a while, maybe I'll give it some head time for the next few days".

And I'm always willing to try out something different. Now that I've tried the SR225, I'm definitely curious about the RS series and the PS-500. They're just out of my budget at the moment.


----------



## zeinharis

Quote: 





focker said:


> Exactly...too many people want to put a particular headphone in a box and then assume everyone would put it in the same box they did. We're all too different to have headphone "x" ALWAYS be considered better than headphone "y".  In such a subjective hobby, people just need to understand others will disagree, and I think a lot of people have a hard time with that.  Then you have the objectivist crowd who will focus on how a headphone measures, but then you end up with people who allow the measurements to dictate to them how they should feel about that particular phone lol.
> 
> For me, I focus on what gives me the most enjoyment...plain and simple. Grados may not live up to expectations of those who focus on measurements, but to my ears they have amazingly natural timbre, an open, airy presentation that is alluring, and they allow vocals to sound so life-like that it's almost as if the performer is in the room.   Now, you give these things to a bass head and they'll probably think you and I have lost our minds lol.


 
   
  +1
   
  Excellent, Indeed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope Duggeh doesn't mind I'm using his "words"


----------



## Redstrand

The 80i's that I just got sold me from just trying them on, real comfortable. Then I tested them with spotify, 320k rips and some lossless tracks. Stellar, then I on Scott Pilgrim to watch and WOW was the audio great. Within 15 minutes I was hooked. This is the kind of sound I like, so I was good to go. Even fun with the audio on some of the games on my iPad.


----------



## Focker

I don't know about you guys, but one of my favorite ways to enjoy my Grados is with live recordings...talk about being transported! 
   
  Even though I'm plugged right into my laptop for this one, I can't help but really be moved by the way this music sounds...in fact, Neil Young's music in general is fantastic "grado food"!
   
  Enjoy! 
   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=av7KJkiLYLI


----------



## swspiers

A while ago, I was thinking about getting my 225i's woodied.  But now I'm thinking stepping up to the GS1000's would be an even better option.  Any other thoughts?


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> A while ago, I was thinking about getting my 225i's woodied.  But now I'm thinking stepping up to the GS1000's would be an even better option.  Any other thoughts?




I've never heard the GS1000 but i read that it is not very similar to the SR sound. if you like the 225 but just want better i highly recommend the RS1, especially with flats. 

having said that i'm thinking of modding my 80s with some wood. no idea where to start though. which cups are you looking at?


----------



## bearFNF

Just added the PS500 to the stable, One audition did it for me, but I also have other Grados so I knew what I was looking for.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> Exactly...the fanboyism that runs rampant on sites like this gets really annoying. When people identify so strongly with their headphone choice that they take it personally when someone ends up preferring something else, that's when i sign off on the conversation...or at least try to sign off lol. Personally I find it more interesting when the gear preferences are more varied, cause I learn more about what's out there and what qualities the various gear have. As for the PS1ks, I'm DYING to hear them....I was surprised when I bought the GS1ks that my 500s remained my favorite Grados (and favorite headphones in general, actually), so it'll be very interesting to compare my 500s to the flagship Grados.
> 
> One thing that you and I have in common that I alwasy get a kick out of is our love for the SR80s...and even though we both have higher end gear to play with, we both still get enjoyment out of the little 80s and can find a place where they fit in among their Grado brethren
> 
> Right now I"m watching a dialogue driven movie on my Kindle Fire...never ceases to amaze me how fantastic the 500s sound directly out of this thing.


 
   
  It can all be resumed in one word, respect.
   
  I bought my SR80i for when i'm sitting at my computer, because i find that their lightweight and their flat pads are more comfortable to wear at the end of the day, when i remove my contact lenses and put my glasses back on. But ever since i've listened to them with the L-cush, it bugs me, because now, i know what i'm missing with the comfies. 
   
  Regarding the PS1Ks, you are so happy with your PS500, that the bar is set very high for the PS1K, so i hope that you won't be disapointed, i know i'm not.


----------



## bassboysam

I'm really loving my 500s. the RS1 and PS500 cover everything for me except for when I'm in the mood for some heavy bass, which i have ATH-WS99s for.


does anyone know where i can get some replacement screens? the screens on my RS1 are looking very worn.


----------



## kvtaco17

BearFMF, I assume the ps500's are getting a bunch of head time now lol, glad you liked them!


----------



## bearFNF

Yep, loosing sleep as we speak...


----------



## kvtaco17

Me too! Rocking the igrado while I work in Eagan tonight!


----------



## bearFNF

ACK!!! just remembered have to finish the laundry so I have clothes for work tomorrow...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Need a longer cable so I can get to the laundry room...


----------



## kvtaco17

Extensions are easy to make lol


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> I'm really loving my 500s. the RS1 and PS500 cover everything for me except for when I'm in the mood for some heavy bass, which i have ATH-WS99s for.
> 
> 
> does anyone know where i can get some replacement screens? the screens on my RS1 are looking very worn.


 
  The RS1 are VERY touchy to open up to change screens. I wouldn't trust anyone to open them up but Grado. They have the experience to unglue the drivers and get to the screens. IME even the experienced modders don't mess with RS1...


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> The RS1 are VERY touchy to open up to change screens. I wouldn't trust anyone to open them up but Grado. They have the experience to unglue the drivers and get to the screens. IME even the experienced modders don't mess with RS1...


 

 There are some people on these forums that will mess with ANYTHING. If they will mess with an HD800, they will mess with anything!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





bearfnf said:


> Just added the PS500 to the stable, One audition did it for me, but I also have other Grados so I knew what I was looking for.


 
   
  Excellent choice! Congrats


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> It can all be resumed in one word, respect.
> 
> I bought my SR80i for when i'm sitting at my computer, because i find that their lightweight and their flat pads are more comfortable to wear at the end of the day, when i remove my contact lenses and put my glasses back on. But ever since i've listened to them with the L-cush, it bugs me, because now, i know what i'm missing with the comfies.
> 
> Regarding the PS1Ks, you are so happy with your PS500, that the bar is set very high for the PS1K, so i hope that you won't be disapointed, i know i'm not.


 
   
  Yessir...the PS1ks will truly have to impress, but I'm excited to give them the opportunity one of these days!


----------



## bassboysam

parbaked said:


> The RS1 are VERY touchy to open up to change screens. I wouldn't trust anyone to open them up but Grado. They have the experience to unglue the drivers and get to the screens. IME even the experienced modders don't mess with RS1...




just to make sure, i am talking about the white screen that lays across the top of the drivers (the part that sits on your ears). it doesnt seem like i would need to take anything apart except removing the pads.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> just to make sure, i am talking about the white screen that lays across the top of the drivers (the part that sits on your ears). it doesnt seem like i would need to take anything apart except removing the pads.


 
  That's the cheesecloth! I would NOT remove that. It keeps dust, hair, dissolved ear pads and other undesirables from getting into your drivers.


----------



## bassboysam

i dont want to remove it, i want to replace it. mine are all yellowed and worn looking.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> That's the cheesecloth! I would NOT remove that. It keeps dust, hair, dissolved ear pads and other undesirables from getting into your drivers.


 

 and speaking of cheesecloth , the ms2's i bought(used) had the cheesecloth removed, and the screens are not affixed, glued to the driver housing, right now the pads just hold the screens in place, i assume(not always a good thing) i could just replace the cheesecloth and reglue
  the screens in place, but i thought it wise to ask first before i just start gluing stuff together !! lol


----------



## parbaked

I would email Grado and ask the cost to replace and then go from there.
  If you really want to do it yourself, maybe Grado will send you some cheese cloth.
  Grado readily send me parts (gimbals, buttons, rod blocks) to replace broken ones.
   
  You can also ask on the Grado modification threads...


----------



## bassboysam

emailed Grado, they said that they use a special solvent and they don' reccomend that I try to remove the original cloth. they said they would replace them if I send the headphones to them but they want $100 + shipping. Hardly worth it for some fresh cloth. It would be cheaper to by some SR60s and take the cloth off of those. I may just see if i can just clean them somehow.


----------



## mBkS

I absolutely love my prestige 225&325's. great detailed studio/recording and good on even the cheapest amp. I actually may prefer my cheap hp amp compared to hi end amps interestingly enough . . . .


----------



## mBkS

I have to ad only til my akg 44;s get back from repairs lol j/k
   
  you cannot beat the detail provided by grado prestige cans. I tune everything with my grados


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





mbks said:


> I absolutely love my prestige 225&325's. great detailed studio/recording and good on even the cheapest amp. I actually may prefer my cheap hp amp compared to hi end amps interestingly enough . . . .


 
   
   
  Some of my favorite uses for my Grados - even my PS500s - are to plug them directly into my laptop or Kindle Fire. And many of us use one of the most inexpensive amps on the market - the Little Dot I+ - and have no desire at all to upgrade. That's one of the most attractive aspects of being a Grado fan...if you don't want to drop big money on an amp, you don't need to in order to get fantastic sound.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> emailed Grado, they said that they use a special solvent and they don' reccomend that I try to remove the original cloth. they said they would replace them if I send the headphones to them but they want $100 + shipping. Hardly worth it for some fresh cloth. It would be cheaper to by some SR60s and take the cloth off of those. I may just see if i can just clean them somehow.


 
  100$+ shipping, thats ridiculous, you can buy yourself a new pair of SR80i's for that much.
  Also you can't take off the cloth and put it on another driver, it will not come off in one piece, some of it may but most of it will separate into strands, and you have to pick off a lot of individual strand that have more glue in some areas, especially around the edges. I may have posted this already in the wrong thread earlier, but I took the cloth off of my 80i's on purpose when I put the Vibrolabs (classic) wooden cups on and I keep the drivers face down when I'm not using them, and I have no trouble at all with them, plus they look great! I might even take them off my 325is's if I get bored one day.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> 100$+ shipping, thats ridiculous, you can buy yourself a new pair of SR80i's for that much.
> Also you can't take off the cloth and put it on another driver, it will not come off in one piece, some of it may but most of it will separate into strands, and you have to pick off a lot of individual strand that have more glue in some areas, especially around the edges. I may have posted this already in the wrong thread earlier, but I took the cloth off of my 80i's on purpose when I put the Vibrolabs (classic) wooden cups on and I keep the drivers face down when I'm not using them, and I have no trouble at all with them, plus they look great! I might even take them off my 325is's if I get bored one day.


 

 oh it looks cool , thats for sure !!
  so how's the amp shoot out going ?? and how are you liking the modi ??


----------



## joseph69

Posted my thoughts on the Schiit on the "post your grado mods" by accident, sorry I'll get my threads straight, or should I say my Schiit straight!


----------



## HPiper

I seem to enjoy tormenting myself. Did some more listening tests this evening. What I found out was that some of what I was hearing WAS due to the amp (LD MkIII), if it is an impedance thing or just the general design I don't know. I found my SR325is had much better bass and were much less treble happy on my Headroom SS amp than on the LD, to the point I didn't really like listening to some songs with the Grado's on the LD MkIII. I did notice that I could listen to a song using my Senns and it would sound good on both amps, but different. The Headroom seems to have a mid-bass boost to it, which makes the HD600's sound almost boomy, but really helps the Grados. The real question is...and always is...which is correct. Does the Headroom have a particularly warm sound to it, or is it neutral and the HD600's have a bit of mid-bass boost. Are the Grado's bass shy or is the MKIII a little lacking in the bass area.  The really funny thing, that had me chuckling to myself is that tube amps are supposed to be the warm sounding amp and in this case the SS amp sounds warmer than the tube amp. Just goes to show that any amp can sound pretty much how the designer wants it to, just a matter of what you like.
    Just to end this on a Grado positive note, first time through I was listening to the Grado 325's on the Headroom amp. Got so lost in the music the entire cd played through before I remembered to try the Sennheisers <LOL> I will say the more I compare and listen the more I really want some RS1i phones. Seems to me that might be close to my ideal phone. Little more bass and a little smoother treble than the 325's but still keeping the Grado sound.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> I seem to enjoy tormenting myself. Did some more listening tests this evening. What I found out was that some of what I was hearing WAS due to the amp (LD MkIII), if it is an impedance thing or just the general design I don't know. I found my SR325is had much better bass and were much less treble happy on my Headroom SS amp than on the LD, to the point I didn't really like listening to some songs with the Grado's on the LD MkIII. I did notice that I could listen to a song using my Senns and it would sound good on both amps, but different. The Headroom seems to have a mid-bass boost to it, which makes the HD600's sound almost boomy, but really helps the Grados. The real question is...and always is...which is correct. Does the Headroom have a particularly warm sound to it, or is it neutral and the HD600's have a bit of mid-bass boost. Are the Grado's bass shy or is the MKIII a little lacking in the bass area.  The really funny thing, that had me chuckling to myself is that tube amps are supposed to be the warm sounding amp and in this case the SS amp sounds warmer than the tube amp. Just goes to show that any amp can sound pretty much how the designer wants it to, just a matter of what you like.
> Just to end this on a Grado positive note, first time through I was listening to the Grado 325's on the Headroom amp. Got so lost in the music the entire cd played through before I remembered to try the Sennheisers <LOL> I will say the more I compare and listen the more I really want some RS1i phones. Seems to me that might be close to my ideal phone. Little more bass and a little smoother treble than the 325's but still keeping the Grado sound.


 
  I honestly believe it is a compatibility issue. The most simple OTL amp will make a famously hard to drive headphone sing (Bottlehead > HD800) but not be best for your Grados. Likewise your Headroom is not optimized for your HD600s. The Grados are really efficient so they sound ok in some ways with some OTL, but not really. It's not that any amp is bad or voiced a certain way. Some amps can drive both. I had a Mapletree Super 2 that was great with every dynamic I could throw at. Other SS amps with gain/impedance switches can also drive both well, but not all amps can and OTL/Grados is not the best fit.


----------



## mBkS

Quote: 





focker said:


> Some of my favorite uses for my Grados - even my PS500s - are to plug them directly into my laptop or Kindle Fire. And many of us use one of the most inexpensive amps on the market - the Little Dot I+ - and have no desire at all to upgrade. That's one of the most attractive aspects of being a Grado fan...if you don't want to drop big money on an amp, you don't need to in order to get fantastic sound.


 
  They are certainly a prize to play every time. I like saving them like they are a gift every time I listen to them


----------



## bassboysam

hpiper said:


> I seem to enjoy tormenting myself. Did some more listening tests this evening. What I found out was that some of what I was hearing WAS due to the amp (LD MkIII), if it is an impedance thing or just the general design I don't know. I found my SR325is had much better bass and were much less treble happy on my Headroom SS amp than on the LD, to the point I didn't really like listening to some songs with the Grado's on the LD MkIII. I did notice that I could listen to a song using my Senns and it would sound good on both amps, but different. The Headroom seems to have a mid-bass boost to it, which makes the HD600's sound almost boomy, but really helps the Grados. The real question is...and always is...which is correct. Does the Headroom have a particularly warm sound to it, or is it neutral and the HD600's have a bit of mid-bass boost. Are the Grado's bass shy or is the MKIII a little lacking in the bass area.  The really funny thing, that had me chuckling to myself is that tube amps are supposed to be the warm sounding amp and in this case the SS amp sounds warmer than the tube amp. Just goes to show that any amp can sound pretty much how the designer wants it to, just a matter of what you like.
> Just to end this on a Grado positive note, first time through I was listening to the Grado 325's on the Headroom amp. Got so lost in the music the entire cd played through before I remembered to try the Sennheisers  I will say the more I compare and listen the more I really want some RS1i phones. Seems to me that might be close to my ideal phone. Little more bass and a little smoother treble than the 325's but still keeping the Grado sound.





i don't find the MKIII lacking bass but it does sound a bit brighter to me than any of my other amps, none of which are tube. i don't think it is an impedance thing though because even with my 250 ohm adapter the grados can all be too bright at louder volumes with the MKIII.


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> i don't find the MKIII lacking bass but it does sound a bit brighter to me than any of my other amps, none of which are tube. i don't think it is an impedance thing though because even with my 250 ohm adapter the grados can all be too bright at louder volumes with the MKIII.


 

 As I said it may not be that the MKIII is lacking bass, it may very well be that the Headroom has some mid-bass boost. I was just noting that the Headroom had more apparent mid-bass, but it is all relative. If you believe that the HD600 have a very flat bass, then the amp was at fault, if you believe that the SR325 has a very flat bass then the HD600 was at fault. That kinda was my, not very well stated, point. Who is to judge what is correct or incorrect sound, there are so many factors. Ultimately it comes down to what do you like. I have been told that changing the tubes in my amp will significantly improve the sound top to bottom, so there is that to consider as well. In fact I think that the Headroom amp does in fact have a bit of bass boost to it to make it warmer, just my opinion, but it is quite noticeable as compared to all three of my tube amps (yes I do have 3 tube amps....don't ask me why <g>)


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> I seem to enjoy tormenting myself. Did some more listening tests this evening. What I found out was that some of what I was hearing WAS due to the amp (LD MkIII), if it is an impedance thing or just the general design I don't know. I found my SR325is had much better bass and were much less treble happy on my Headroom SS amp than on the LD, to the point I didn't really like listening to some songs with the Grado's on the LD MkIII. I did notice that I could listen to a song using my Senns and it would sound good on both amps, but different. The Headroom seems to have a mid-bass boost to it, which makes the HD600's sound almost boomy, but really helps the Grados. The real question is...and always is...which is correct. Does the Headroom have a particularly warm sound to it, or is it neutral and the HD600's have a bit of mid-bass boost. Are the Grado's bass shy or is the MKIII a little lacking in the bass area.  The really funny thing, that had me chuckling to myself is that tube amps are supposed to be the warm sounding amp and in this case the SS amp sounds warmer than the tube amp. Just goes to show that any amp can sound pretty much how the designer wants it to, just a matter of what you like.
> Just to end this on a Grado positive note, first time through I was listening to the Grado 325's on the Headroom amp. Got so lost in the music the entire cd played through before I remembered to try the Sennheisers <LOL> I will say the more I compare and listen the more I really want some RS1i phones. Seems to me that might be close to my ideal phone. *Little more bass and a little smoother treble than the 325's but still keeping the Grado sound.*


 
  That would be the PS500s, not RS1s.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





shahzada123 said:


> That would be the PS500s, not RS1s.


 
  I've always heard so much about the RS1 being the ultimate rock headphone...other genres too....but especially guitar/blues based rock, etc. Is the PS500 less so? I'm about 80% rock/metal/alternative 20% classical/jazz/folk/easy on the ears genres.
   
  I own a 225i.....I suppose an RS1i would be doubling down on the same characteristics....just higher end/better....is that fair?


----------



## bassboysam

markm1 said:


> I've always heard so much about the RS1 being the ultimate rock headphone...other genres too....but especially guitar/blues based rock, etc. Is the PS500 less so? I'm about 80% rock/metal/alternative 20% classical/jazz/folk/easy on the ears genres.
> 
> I own a 225i.....I suppose an RS1i would be doubling down on the same characteristics....just higher end/better....is that fair?



 
 i have both the RS1 and PS500. Both can do rock brilliantly. the PS500s are more foregiving of poor sources/recordings and sound better with the more "harsh" sound of 90's grunge/lo-fi sound. but we're splitting hairs at this point. The RS is a continuation/improvement over the SR series for sure, the PS500 is a different headphone though. still very much grado but a tiny bit warmer and more open soundstage.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> i have both the RS1 and PS500. Both can do rock brilliantly. the PS500s are more foregiving of poor sources/recordings and sound better with the more "harsh" sound of 90's grunge/lo-fi sound. but we're splitting hairs at this point. The RS is a continuation/improvement over the SR series for sure, _the PS500 is a different headphone though. still very much grado but a tiny bit warmer and more open soundstage...._


 
  ....and a good amount of punchy bass


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> I've always heard so much about the RS1 being the ultimate rock headphone...other genres too....but especially guitar/blues based rock, etc. Is the PS500 less so? I'm about 80% rock/metal/alternative 20% classical/jazz/folk/easy on the ears genres.
> 
> I own a 225i.....I suppose an RS1i would be doubling down on the same characteristics....just higher end/better....is that fair?


 
  Cool-thanks! Do you prefer one over the other?


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





focker said:


> Some of my favorite uses for my Grados - even my PS500s - are to plug them directly into my laptop or Kindle Fire. And many of us use one of the most inexpensive amps on the market - the Little Dot I+ - and have no desire at all to upgrade. That's one of the most attractive aspects of being a Grado fan...if you don't want to drop big money on an amp, you don't need to in order to get fantastic sound.


 
  Yeah, a great perk if you love the Grado sound.....do not need a high dollar amp.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Way late into this thread, since I've been on since '06, but I just got my first pair of Grado's (SR-80) and I'm in love.  I've only had them for a few weeks, but even with the limited burn in time, I'm enamored with the crispness of these cans.  Grado fan in progress.
   
  Cheers.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





zarathustra19 said:


> Way late into this thread, since I've been on since '06, but I just got my first pair of Grado's (SR-80) and I'm in love.  I've only had them for a few weeks, but even with the limited burn in time, I'm enamored with the crispness of these cans.  Grado fan in progress.
> 
> Cheers.


 
   
  I'm not surprised that you love your SR80, i have the SR80i, and they sound great, especially when you replace the S-cush with the L-cush.
   
  I just recieved my new Little Dot+1 today. The main reason why i bought it was because i found the headphone output on my old Yamaha CA610II a bit noisy. Well, i'm happy to say that the Little Dot is dead quiet, and since i listen to a lot of female vocals, the blacker background makes for a more realistic listen, and give the music more contrast, so to speak.
   
  Tonight i used my SR80i with the L-cush, and since i used the tone controls and the loudness to taylor the sound to my liking, bypassing the tone controls was a bit disconcerting at first, i had to get used to the ''new sound'' i was hearing, but after a few songs, i started to appreciate what the Little Dot was brigning to the table. The bass, although no as deep, was much tighter and the sound was cleaner and clearer, overall.
   
  So far, i'm impressed with this little amp, especially considering how little it cost. It might even give my four times more expensive Musical Fidelity X-Can V2, a run for it's money.
   
  Tomorrow it's going to be the GS1000's turn to partner with the Little Dot, so, to be continued...


----------



## HPiper

Quick question as a lot of you use the LD 1+. Does that amp have a gain switch or is it fixed? If it is fixed about how far do you have to turn it up to get 'normal' volume with your Grado phones? Just wondering because I just adjusted the gain on my MKIII tonight and it made a pretty big difference in both how far I had to turn it up and as odd as this sounds, it seems to me like it sounds better now than it did. That sounds crazy, even to me as gain is just gain, I don't see how that would or should affect the sound, but it sure seemed like it did to me. As cheap as it is I may just go ahead and get a 1+ for my Grado's. Of course that is all I need...another tube amp<LOL>
   Anybody have a solid state amp they think really works particularly well with Grados?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Tomorrow it's going to be the GS1000's turn to partner with the Little Dot, so, to be continued...


 
   
  If you're running stock tubes on the LD, you may find that the GS1ks expose them pretty quickly. Some better quality NOS tubes will remedy that, though. 
   
  Glad you got hold of one to play around with!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Quick question as a lot of you use the LD 1+. Does that amp have a gain switch or is it fixed? If it is fixed about how far do you have to turn it up to get 'normal' volume with your Grado phones? Just wondering because I just adjusted the gain on my MKIII tonight and it made a pretty big difference in both how far I had to turn it up and as odd as this sounds, it seems to me like it sounds better now than it did. That sounds crazy, even to me as gain is just gain, I don't see how that would or should affect the sound, but it sure seemed like it did to me. As cheap as it is I may just go ahead and get a 1+ for my Grado's. Of course that is all I need...another tube amp<LOL>
> Anybody have a solid state amp they think really works particularly well with Grados?


 
   
  It's fixed in terms of the controls on the face of the amp, but Im pretty sure if you go under the hood you can adjust it. Supposedly it's pretty flexible in terms of swapping out opamps, accepting different types of tubes, and potentially adjusting the gain setting. I haven't messed with mine yet, so can't be of much help. 
   
  As for the volume, I typically have my LD turned up about 40% of the way, except for the GS1ks which usually need about 50-55% of the dial.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





zarathustra19 said:


> Way late into this thread, since I've been on since '06, but I just got my first pair of Grado's (SR-80) and I'm in love.  I've only had them for a few weeks, but even with the limited burn in time, I'm enamored with the crispness of these cans.  Grado fan in progress.
> 
> Cheers.


 
   
  Nice! Welcome to the club   The 80s can be absolutely captivating...I fell in love at first listen.


----------



## jimbob54

hpiper said:


> Quick question as a lot of you use the LD 1+. Does that amp have a gain switch or is it fixed? If it is fixed about how far do you have to turn it up to get 'normal' volume with your Grado phones? Just wondering because I just adjusted the gain on my MKIII tonight and it made a pretty big difference in both how far I had to turn it up and as odd as this sounds, it seems to me like it sounds better now than it did. That sounds crazy, even to me as gain is just gain, I don't see how that would or should affect the sound, but it sure seemed like it did to me. As cheap as it is I may just go ahead and get a 1+ for my Grado's. Of course that is all I need...another tube amp
> Anybody have a solid state amp they think really works particularly well with Grados?




I love the Heed Canamp with my 325is (gcush) but having looked round the forums I may be in the minority on this.


----------



## HPiper

I have been just sort of looking, as usual it seems the ones that sound real good are about double my price range (M1-HPA, Burson Soloist) I was hoping someone would say they sound just fabulous with an M-Stage, but that probably isn't going to happen. The one I am really zeroing in on is the Jan Meier amp. I like the crossfeed option on my Headroom amp and this is one of the few other amps I have found that have that. Plus it isn't main stream and I like that too.


----------



## bassboysam

jimbob54 said:


> I love the Heed Canamp with my 325is (gcush) but having looked round the forums I may be in the minority on this.




i tried the Canamp with some RS2i and thought the combination was great. very 3D with some nice warmth.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> I have been just sort of looking, as usual it seems the ones that sound real good are about double my price range (M1-HPA, Burson Soloist) I was hoping someone would say they sound just fabulous with an M-Stage, but that probably isn't going to happen. The one I am really zeroing in on is the Jan Meier amp. I like the crossfeed option on my Headroom amp and this is one of the few other amps I have found that have that. Plus it isn't main stream and I like that too.


 
  Any of the Meier amps will drive your Grados, and most dynamics, very well.
  Crossfeed is a bonus!
  Grados are not a challenge to drive. Most SS amps work fine unless the amp is designed to drive something with a very different load.
  The M-Stage should work. It has low output impedance and adjustable gain so you should be fine. 
  You can also try the MF V-Can with the upgraded V-PSU.


----------



## Focker

hpiper said:


> The one I am really zeroing in on is the Jan Meier amp. I like the crossfeed option on my Headroom amp and this is one of the few other amps I have found that have that. Plus it isn't main stream and I like that too.



 
 I'm typically not a fan of SS amps, but Jan's products are simply fantastic performers. His crossfeed circuit is pure brilliance. I've never really experienced any sort of enhancement feature that had absolutely *zero* affect on the quality of the music. I never use tone controls, dsp controls, etc, etc....but I'd truly be lost without this crossfeed. It does exactly what Jan says it will do. I've corroborated my experiences with several other head-fi'ers who also recently upgraded to some Meier gear. It's the most subtly brilliant enhancement to my music that I've ever encountered. I run his Daccord into both my Meier Classic (for my T1s) and my Little Dot for the Grados. It's a very satisfying set-up.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





focker said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Does the crossfeed circuit expand the soundstage or decrease it?  If decreased, does it roll off the highs?


----------



## Focker

bbophead said:


> Does the crossfeed circuit expand the soundstage or decrease it?  If decreased, does it roll off the highs?



 
 To my ears, it doesn't increase it necessarily, but yet it seems to add a bit more depth to the images. It sort of gets the music out from between your ears and/or on top of your head and puts it out in front of you just slightly to where it sounds more natural. I think some are more sensitive to this than others, of course, but I find it a very subtle yet very effective enhancement. it has zero effect on the highs, lows, or anything in between. No impact on tonality, timbre, etc. The recording itself is left in it's natural state, it's just that it gives you a bit more perspective on it than you may normally obtain with headphones. I find it much more noticeable after I've spent hours with it engaged and then all of a sudden disengage it vs when I first listen with it on. It's not like equalization or tone controls or anything like that. Others have explained it better than I can....check out the Daccord and Meier Corda Jazz threads. I just know that I like it...and that's saying a lot given my preferences lol.


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





focker said:


> It's fixed in terms of the controls on the face of the amp, but Im pretty sure if you go under the hood you can adjust it. Supposedly it's pretty flexible in terms of swapping out opamps, accepting different types of tubes, and potentially adjusting the gain setting. I haven't messed with mine yet, so can't be of much help.
> 
> As for the volume, I typically have my LD turned up about 40% of the way, except for the GS1ks which usually need about 50-55% of the dial.


 
  Yes, the gain switch is under the hood.
   
  This little Amp has gain switch, opamp rolling and tube rolling....all for a low price.....pretty cool little amp for Grado's


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Anybody have a solid state amp they think really works particularly well with Grados?


 
  I have used my Asgard 2 with the 325is and it seemed ok,  I will try it with my new PS500's and report back unless someone else beats me to it.  Will also A/B with the 325is to make sure I am remembering right.  Getting old sucks, although now that I think about it, it is a like a new discovery when you forget something and have to go back and do it again...I'll keep telling myself that...


----------



## kvtaco17

Alzheimer's... your reward for having done it all!


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





bearfnf said:


> I have used my Asgard 2 with the 325is and it seemed ok,  I will try it with my new PS500's and report back unless someone else beats me to it.  Will also A/B with the 325is to make sure I am remembering right.  Getting old sucks, although now that I think about it, it is a like a new discovery when you forget something and have to go back and do it again...I'll keep telling myself that...


 
  Wow, very timely.  I'm really interested in an amp for my 225i's.  I'm also seriously thinking about the GS 1000 in the near future.  An impressions of Schiit amps with Grado's are really helpful!


----------



## bearFNF

So, just got done with an interesting and somewhat worrisome listen.  But all's well that ends well.  I started out doing an A/B with the 325is and the PS500 on the Asgard 2. Ended up doing an A/B/C/X and some troubleshooting.  I was getting some weird ticking/popping sounds on my optical connection from my OPPO 103.  So I switched over to my Taboo MKIII and the ticking was still there, ACK!!  So I switched to USB from my laptop, no ticking.  Switched back to optical and plugged in the HD800's (XLR) to the taboo, no ticking.  Switched back to the grados (1/4") on the taboo and the ticking was back.  CRAP!! I switched over to the Stax LNB which uses the A2 as pre-amp and the bifrost as DAC, no ticking in the Stax, thankfully, but I am now confused.. Switched back to the A2 and the Grados and the ticking was gone.  Taboo and Grados/HD800 still gone... HHHMMM?? What over??  It is then that I noticed that my tablet (Android) was plugged in to the same power strip as the A2/Bifrost and just came off its charging cycle.  Could that have been it?  Don't know (I R ME not EE) but the ticking is gone. Weirdness.
   
  So anyway, back to the results, I will make it simple, Yes the Asgard 2 does a respectable job of driving the 325is and even better job with the PS500.  However, I do like them both better from the Taboo MKIII go figure  More energy, and depth is all I can say, the sudition on the TAboo last Saturday is what made me get the PS500 on the spot.
   
  Also, I have referenced this before, but I did a review comparing the Magni and Asgard 2 driving HD650/HD800/HE500/325is a while back that might be a good read or not but here is a link. http://www.head-fi.org/products/schiit-asgard-2/reviews/8528
   
  Sorry for the LOOOONNNNGG pre-amble and the short answer it has been a weird time.  Thought something was broken...But my impressions I wrote in the review still hold only now I can add the PS500 to the thumbs up with Asgard 2 category.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> If you're running stock tubes on the LD, you may find that the GS1ks expose them pretty quickly. Some better quality NOS tubes will remedy that, though.
> 
> Glad you got hold of one to play around with!


 
   
  Yes, i am running the stock tubes, simply because i was curious to know what $120 could buy me in an headphone amp. And i am very impressed by both, the build, and sound quality, even with the stock tubes. Also, it gives me something to look forward too, when i do upgrade to better tubes,
   
  Yesterday i listened to my SR80i and played a cd of one of Best Audiophile Voices, wich are among my favorite female vocals cds. Tonight it was the GS1000's turn to get aquainted with the Little Dot +1. I chose to go with one of Loreenna McKennitt's live cd, partly because i believe that the GS1000 have the biggest soundstage of any Grados, so i figured that a live recording would suites them perfectly.
   
  I immediately noticed that the sound had a lot more texture, and fine details that seem to get glossed over when switching to my Yamaha's int amp's headohone output. Also the pitch black background made for a stunning contrast in between songs, when the audience was applauding, when i'm done listening to my HP and PS1000 with the Little Dot, i might move it to my main system to see how it compares to my X-Can V2.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Yes, i am running the stock tubes, simply because i was curious to know what $120 could buy me in an headphone amp. And i am very impressed by both, the build, and sound quality, even with the stock tubes. Also, it gives me something to look forward too, when i do upgrade to better tubes,
> 
> Yesterday i listened to my SR80i and played a cd of one of Best Audiophile Voices, wich are among my favorite female vocals cds. Tonight it was the GS1000's turn to get aquainted with the Little Dot +1. I chose to go with one of Loreenna McKennitt's live cd, partly because i believe that the GS1000 have the biggest soundstage of any Grados, so i figured that a live recording would suites them perfectly.
> 
> I immediately noticed that the sound had a lot more texture, and fine details that seem to get glossed over when switching to my Yamaha's int amp's headohone output. Also the pitch black background made for a stunning contrast in between songs, when the audience was applauding, when i'm done listening to my HP and PS1000 with the Little Dot, i might move it to my main system to see how it compares to my X-Can V2.


 
   
   
  Very nice! The more we all share our thoughts and experiences on this amp, the more I love it. 
   
  And yep, you'll have a very nice improvement to look forward to once you play around with the tubes


----------



## hsubox

swspiers said:


> Wow, very timely.  I'm really interested in an amp for my 225i's.  I'm also seriously thinking about the GS 1000 in the near future.  An impressions of Schiit amps with Grado's are really helpful!




I have, and like, the Fiio E09K with my 225i's. it's cheap, but well built and sounds good!


----------



## bassboysam

+1 for Fiio amps. i have the e10 and e17. both sound great with the e17 being a bit more clinical (without using the eq) the e10 is warmer with bigger bass. the flexibility of the e17 is unmatched though.


----------



## jimbob54

I'm just jealous of all the fancy kit referenced in the last few posts.


----------



## Redstrand

I'm just glad everyone has these fun toys. It gives me good ideas on how to dispose of my disposable income.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





hsubox said:


> I have, and like, the Fiio E09K with my 225i's. it's cheap, but well built and sounds good!


 

 i have the e09k as well, its the heart of my little system, sounds great, very flexible, it does work well with all the grado's i've had, the 60, 225, ms1 , and ms2


----------



## hsubox

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> i have the e09k as well, its the heart of my little system, sounds great, very flexible, it does work well with all the grado's i've had, the 60, 225, ms1 , and ms2


 
   
  It works well with both my 225i and RS1i. My Q701s still come off as slightly bright on these things, but definitely warm up like my Grados.


----------



## myears

yeah fiio E10 is great with the sr325is and its line out with a TEAC receiver I just got...I can't live without the little fiio anymore.


----------



## Leliana

Would anyone be able to tell me the max power handling of the MS pro at all?


----------



## semicoln

Since I've been favoring Grados lately I'm trying to upgrade my DAC/amp with stuff that works better with low impedance headphones that like current. For portable (meaning away from my desk, not out in the world) I replaced a Fiio E6 with a cmoyBB tuned for Grados and was very impressed with how much better they sound. For desk use I have a uDAC2 and Bravo V2 with upgraded tube. I decided the uDAC didn't even sound as good as my iPhone when paired with the cmoy so I ordered a Modi (hasn't arrived yet). Next I want a new amp and I'm deciding between the E09K, Magni, or LD I+. Lots of people here seem to like the LD or E09K, but is the Magni a bad choice?

As a side note I use DT770 80 Ohm for my closed cans with more bass heavy music so I don't want to purchase something that sounds bad with that either but Grados take priority. Any thoughts?


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





semicoln said:


> Since I've been favoring Grados lately I'm trying to upgrade my DAC/amp with stuff that works better with low impedance headphones that like current. For portable (meaning away from my desk, not out in the world) I replaced a Fiio E6 with a cmoyBB tuned for Grados and was very impressed with how much better they sound. For desk use I have a uDAC2 and Bravo V2 with upgraded tube. I decided the uDAC didn't even sound as good as my iPhone when paired with the cmoy so I ordered a Modi (hasn't arrived yet). Next I want a new amp and I'm deciding between the E09K, Magni, or LD I+. Lots of people here seem to like the LD or E09K, but is the Magni a bad choice?
> 
> As a side note I use DT770 80 Ohm for my closed cans with more bass heavy music so I don't want to purchase something that sounds bad with that either but Grados take priority. Any thoughts?


 
  I did not like the Magni with my 325is, was too bright, even painful on certain tracks.  However, that being said, there are a few here that did like how bright it was.  The 225 may be better with it, I do not own them so do not know.  The Magni certainly is a nice package and can drive the Grados.  I will need to try it with the PS500 and see what happens.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





bearfnf said:


> I did not like the Magni with my 325is, was too bright, even painful on certain tracks.  However, that being said, there are a few here that did like how bright it was.  The 225 may be better with it, I do not own them so do not know.  The Magni certainly is a nice package and can drive the Grados.  I will need to try it with the PS500 and see what happens.


 
  Not trying to be a broken record, but my 225i with a decent source/recording and Asgard 2 sounds good-you have low and high gain to play with for a variety of cans.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





semicoln said:


> Since I've been favoring Grados lately I'm trying to upgrade my DAC/amp with stuff that works better with low impedance headphones that like current. For portable (meaning away from my desk, not out in the world) I replaced a Fiio E6 with a cmoyBB tuned for Grados and was very impressed with how much better they sound. For desk use I have a uDAC2 and Bravo V2 with upgraded tube. I decided the uDAC didn't even sound as good as my iPhone when paired with the cmoy so I ordered a Modi (hasn't arrived yet). Next I want a new amp and I'm deciding between the E09K, Magni, or LD I+. Lots of people here seem to like the LD or E09K, but is the Magni a bad choice?
> 
> As a side note I use DT770 80 Ohm for my closed cans with more bass heavy music so I don't want to purchase something that sounds bad with that either but Grados take priority. Any thoughts?


 

  hope you are enjoying the 225i's !  i have the fiio and little dot now, and i had the magni for a little while. i wouldn't say the magni would be a bad choice, just depends on what type sound you prefer. i tend to lean a little to a warmer, more neutral sound ,than to bright. the modi and magni together for me was a little too bright for my taste, but i've heard others love it,


----------



## bearFNF

So, I just did a listen on the M/M stack with the PS500 and it is indeed brighter with the Magni than it wa on my Taboo MKIII and my modded X-fi on my main computer, however it is not nearly as bright as the 325is were.  The Magni and Modi are actually pretty good with PS500.  One issue is the volume get real loud real quick, not much movement of the volume pot and it is too loud, I experienced this with the 325is also and added 12dB attenuators so I could get further away from zero on the volume pot.
   
  I would agree that the Asgard 2 with its gain switch is a good choice, also.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





semicoln said:


> Since I've been favoring Grados lately I'm trying to upgrade my DAC/amp with stuff that works better with low impedance headphones that like current. For portable (meaning away from my desk, not out in the world) I replaced a Fiio E6 with a cmoyBB tuned for Grados and was very impressed with how much better they sound. For desk use I have a uDAC2 and Bravo V2 with upgraded tube. I decided the uDAC didn't even sound as good as my iPhone when paired with the cmoy so I ordered a Modi (hasn't arrived yet). Next I want a new amp and I'm deciding between the E09K, Magni, or LD I+. Lots of people here seem to like the LD or E09K, but is the Magni a bad choice?
> 
> As a side note I use DT770 80 Ohm for my closed cans with more bass heavy music so I don't want to purchase something that sounds bad with that either but Grados take priority. Any thoughts?


 
  I own the LD1+ and the Magni/Modi combo + the 80's and the 325's, and I'm leaning towards the Magni/Modi with the 80's and the 325's. I feel the LD1+ may sound a little weak in the lower frequencies and a little too harsh in the higher frequencies for me, but the mids are right upfront (which I like) with the 80's. With the 325's, I find the lower frequencies to be a bit bloated(strangely enough) for my taste, but the mids seem to be a bit more upfront and the highs are good, but I don't find the 325's bright at all so I'm leaning towards the Magni/Modi, and also I don't have stock tubes in the LD, I have Siemens 6AK5w's, but Im waiting for Voskhod 6J1P-EV tubes to arrive to see if I like them any better, if not I may be selling the LD1+ and keeping the Magni/Modi. To me the Magni/Modi has cleave crisper sound and I also hear better detail and tighter punchier bass, with both the 80's and the 325's, this is just my personnel preference, both amps sound good, but like I said I'm leaning towards the Magni/Modi combo for my tastes.
  BTW, I use the Modi with both amps and it has nice detail and separation, it is a nice DAC for the price. If you are interested in possibly purchasing the LD1+, if I don't like the way the new tubes sound ( there supposed to be more upfront and clearer/brighter from what I've read), PM me if you like and are possibly interested. The LD1+, also came with tube cages to protect the tubes, instead of the gold trim around the sockets
  I know most everyone is saying the opposite of what I'm saying, but this is only MY opinion.


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> Not trying to be a broken record, but my 225i with a decent source/recording and Asgard 2 sounds good-you have low and high gain to play with for a variety of cans.


 
  I have no problem with broken record posts myself.  I need all the reinforcing information I can get, as there is a lot of info on these threads and forums!


----------



## jaywillin

so the question was about three amps, and several replies , no real consensus , other than it just depends on one's own taste.
  i think possibly one consensus would be, all three of the amps in question offer good quality , and offer great value, "if you like it, its good" !!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> I know most everyone is saying the opposite of what I'm saying, but this is only MY opinion.


 
   
  This is how it should be, man....it's all about what sounds best to our individual ears. That little Schitt combo is one of the coolest products I've seen in a while...I'm glad it sounds good, too!  
   
  I would bet you'll like the LD better once you swap out the stock tubes, but you'll have no problem at all finding a buyer if it's not for you. And how bout some pics of that Schiit combo, eh?


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> I have no problem with broken record posts myself.  I need all the reinforcing information I can get, as there is a lot of info on these threads and forums!


 
  I'm sure the LD is a great amp and I debated the LD1+ and Asgard. CNET's Steve Guttenberg's reviews on the Asgard and Valhalla convinced me that the 225 and Asgard was a good combination. He writes, _[size=medium]The Valhalla or Asgard, teamed up with Grado's excellent [/size][size=medium]SR225i headphones[/size][size=medium] ($200) are a great way to discover high-end sound on a budget. [/size]_Then, when they introduced the Asgard-2-an improved amp with two gain choices, I made my move.
   
  There are a lot of people OTH, who love the 225 with LD products......choices, choices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Here's a link to the review if interested.
   
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-20019256-47.html


----------



## semicoln

Man, I love this thread. Thanks for your input everyone. Choices, choices. This amp would be for my MS1i and the fantastic 225i that I purchased from jay. 

I guess what I would really like is something similar to the cMoyBB 2.03 I have with the bass boost off. I really enjoy the "texture" from that amp.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





focker said:


> This is how it should be, man....it's all about what sounds best to our individual ears. That little Schitt combo is one of the coolest products I've seen in a while...I'm glad it sounds good, too!
> 
> I would bet you'll like the LD better once you swap out the stock tubes, but you'll have no problem at all finding a buyer if it's not for you. And how bout some pics of that Schiit combo, eh?


 
  The LD already has the Siemens 6AK5W's in it, so I'm waiting for the Voskhod 6J1P-EV's to hear if I like them any better.
  Will take some pic's and try to send them tonight!
  +1 on your reply!


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> so the question was about three amps, and several replies , no real consensus , other than it just depends on one's own taste.
> i think possibly one consensus would be, all three of the amps in question offer good quality , and offer great value, "if you like it, its good" !!


 
  Yes, the two out of three amps that I own are both nice, so yes it comes down to preference.
  And on the other hand my 80's perform best with my Adcom GFP-710 hands down, for me, but the 325's for some reason don't perform as well with this pre-amp, but really perform well with Magni/Modi combo.


----------



## Redstrand

Good thing you guys are around to help me GAS for more audio toys. Need to test out a couple of these,


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> The LD already has the Siemens 6AK5W's in it, so I'm waiting for the Voskhod 6J1P-EV's to hear if I like them any better.
> Will take some pic's and try to send them tonight!
> +1 on your reply!


 

 the thing with the little dot, you can change tubes types, brands, versions, etc, and get different sound, some substantially different, others subtle ,


----------



## jaywillin

the ms2 and my little dot I+ (the tubes : rca 5915)


----------



## HPiper

I made the mistake of letting my wife listen to her Sennheisers through my EF2a dac/amp and so now I have one less tube amplifier to worry about. Now that I think about it, those were my headphones too!! Funny how that works!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> I made the mistake of letting my wife listen to her Sennheisers through my EF2a dac/amp and so now I have one less tube amplifier to worry about. Now that I think about it, those were my headphones too!! Funny how that works!


 
   
   
  Ah man...that a real bummer...now you're going to have to go through all that trouble of upgrading...what a shame *evin grin*


----------



## jaywillin

ms2  has developed a problem, the right cup is coming loose from the headband, the metal band inside the leather, is pulling out of the plastic piece (with the R on it)


----------



## streetdragon

Is your MS2 under warranty? You could try calling the Grado customer service to ask for a repair. Or maybe just stick it back with some glue.


----------



## stacker45

So far, i like what i'm hearing with the stock tubes on my Little Dot +1, it makes my Yamaha DVD-S1800 sound at least as good as my more than twice as expensive, DVD-S2700.
   
  In the last two days, i have tryed my HP and PS1000 with the little Dot, and with the PS1000 it could swear i was hearing detail that i had never heard before, even with my X-CAN V2 and DVD-S2700.


----------



## kvtaco17

Dab of super glue on the metal band and pop that thing back in there... Once its sets your back in business!


----------



## stacker45

So far, i like what i'm hearing with the stock tubes on my Little Dot +1, it makes my Yamaha DVD-S1800 sound at least as good as my more than twice as expensive, DVD-S2700.
   
  In the last two days, i have tryed my HP and PS1000 with the little Dot, and with the PS1000 it could swear i was hearing detail that i had never heard before, even with my X-CAN V2 and DVD-S2700.
   
  I see the Little Dot +1 as the SR80i of headphone amps.


----------



## stacker45

So far, i like what i'm hearing with the stock tubes on my Little Dot +1, it makes my Yamaha DVD-S1800 sound at least as good as my more than twice as expensive, DVD-S2700.
   
  In the last two days, i have tryed my HP and PS1000 with the little Dot, and with the PS1000 it could swear i was hearing detail that i had never heard before, even with my X-CAN V2 and DVD-S2700.
   
  I see the Little Dot +1 as the SR80i of headphone amps.


----------



## Focker

Stacker, you okay? lol


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I see the Little Dot +1 as the SR80i of headphone amps.


 
   
  lol, brilliantly put!


----------



## stacker45

What the!!!, sorry for the triple post, my laptop has been throwing fits, i'm going to have it cheked out, meanwhile, since i'm not too good with computers is there a way to delete these extra posts?
   
  Sorry again guys


----------



## joseph69

Here are some photos of my headphones and sources.
  .


----------



## markm1

Sweet rig!


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> Sweet rig!


 
  Thank you!


----------



## jaywillin

regarding the ms2, no as to the warranty, i bought used, (i did know about this) it hadn't slipped out until this weekend, and now it doesn't want to stay put ! lol
  i first instinct was just super glue it, but then i thought it would be my luck that i'd glue it, something bad happen, and then find out that super glue was the last thing
  i should have done , so i thought i'd just put it out there .
  really enjoyed the pics joseph !!


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> so the question was about three amps, and several replies , no real consensus , other than it just depends on one's own taste.
> i think possibly one consensus would be, all three of the amps in question offer good quality , and offer great value, "if you like it, its good" !!


 
  I think that sums up why I like the Grado's so much.  Usually, I'm an objective science guy when it comes to audio.  But the Grado voicing seems to work quite well with my personal frequency response curve.  It's one of the few times where "if it sounds good, it is" actually works for me.  The fact that amps work the same way is a bonus, although with amps I am definitely of the "straight wire with gain" camp regarding effect on the actually sound signature.  I want NONE from the amp in most cases.  Headphones could be a different matter.
   
  Gawd, next thing you know I'll try tubes, and then reality as we know it crumbles!


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> regarding the ms2, no as to the warranty, i bought used, (i did know about this) it hadn't slipped out until this weekend, and now it doesn't want to stay put ! lol
> i first instinct was just super glue it, but then i thought it would be my luck that i'd glue it, something bad happen, and then find out that super glue was the last thing
> i should have done , so i thought i'd just put it out there .
> really enjoyed the pics joseph !!


 
  Thank you. If you already don't have a hot glue gun, go and purchase one and use the hot glue, in the event the rod block has to come off again, you can heat up the hot glue again with a blow drier and it will come off nicely. I wouldn't use super glue, you'll never get it off again.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Thank you. If you already don't have a hot glue gun, go and purchase one and use the hot glue, in the event the rod block has to come off again, you can heat up the hot glue again with a blow drier and it will come off nicely. I wouldn't use super glue, you'll never get it off again.


 

 it just so happens, we have a glue gun , (two "crafty" females inhouse) , of course, living in alabama , i had to fight the urge to grad the duct tape !


----------



## joseph69

Please, no duct tape, they don't deserve that, LOL.
  The hot glue is actually what they use to hold the drivers in the cups, when I switched my 325 drivers to the MS2i cups, I used hot glue, which is what was originally used by Grado.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> it just so happens, we have a glue gun , (two "crafty" females inhouse) , of course, living in alabama , i had to fight the urge to grad the duct tape !


 
  lol!
   
  For some reason the question just entered my mind whether Jeff Foxworthy likes Grados


----------



## barid

Figured this was as good a place as any to ask. 
Anyone know how much a grado hp2 is going for on the used market these days?


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Please, no duct tape, they don't deserve that, LOL.
> The hot glue is actually what they use to hold the drivers in the cups, when I switched my 325 drivers to the MS2i cups, I used hot glue, which is what was originally used by Grado.


 
  Worse still is that duct tape glue actually 'melts' over time which leaves a very messy sticky residue when you remove it.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





barid said:


> Figured this was as good a place as any to ask.
> Anyone know how much a grado hp2 is going for on the used market these days?


 
  there was one on eBay last night ,but it is already gone, it was going for 1500+$BIN.


----------



## jaywillin

hmmmm, i'm pretty sure i posted a pic of my repaired ms2, do post ever just disappear ?? or am i losing my mind ?? lol


----------



## bearFNF

Mods do delete posts but only if they are needing to be gone for good reason.


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





bearfnf said:


> Mods do delete posts but only if they are needing to be gone for good reason.


 
  Maybe they are worried that the Grado repair service would run out of business.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





streetdragon said:


> Maybe they are worried that the Grado repair service would run out of business.


 

 it was only a pic of a glued headband and whatever you call the piece that holds the gimbal, maybe there was some kind of computer glitch
  or maybe i really am losing my mind


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> it was only a pic of a glued headband and whatever you call the piece that holds the gimbal, maybe there was some kind of computer glitch
> or maybe i really am losing my mind


 
  Looks like a good job.
  Did you use a hot glue gun?
  The (rod block) is connected to the headband, them the gimbal goes through the rod block.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Looks like a good job.
> Did you use a hot glue gun?
> The (rod block) is connected to the headband, them the gimbal goes through the rod block.


 

  no, we had glue sticks, but couldn't find the gun, so, i used some gorilla glue, i'm impatient


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> no, we had glue sticks, but couldn't find the gun, so, i used some gorilla glue, i'm impatient


 
  Now you will never have to worry about it ever coming off again.
  BTW, I'm listening to my325's with the LD with the Modi from the MBP, and sounds like the tubes may be burning in, I'm hearing cleaner, tighter, solid bass with more detail a nice clearer warmer sound all around, and these are the Siemens 6AK5W's. I'm still waiting for the Voskhods, I may just keep both the LD and the Magni.


----------



## kvtaco17

^ I have both sets of tubes... They are both keepers!


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> ^ I have both sets of tubes... They are both keepers!


 
  Nice, I would like to ask IYO, are the Voskhod 6J1P-EV a more forward, upfront, brighter more detailed sounding tube than the Siemens 6AK5W?
  Also the Voskhod is a direct plug in (native), with no strapping, correct? Thanks.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Now you will never have to worry about it ever coming off again.
> BTW, I'm listening to my325's with the LD with the Modi from the MBP, and sounds like the tubes may be burning in, I'm hearing cleaner, tighter, solid bass with more detail a nice clearer warmer sound all around, and these are the Siemens 6AK5W's. I'm still waiting for the Voskhods, I may just keep both the LD and the Magni.


 

 i like having both a tube and a solid state amp, and with the little dot, with the option of tube rolling, its easy to have a fresh sound when you want
  NOS tubes can benefit from burning in
  ive got some 408a's, some hp and erricson 6ak5's, rca 6be6's some mullard  ef91's, (6am6) are on the way
  i've also got an indeed g3, i'm using some 12au7's in it, my favorite there is an rca clear top


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Nice, I would like to ask IYO, are the Voskhod 6J1P-EV a more forward, upfront, brighter more detailed sounding tube than the Siemens 6AK5W?
> Also the Voskhod is a direct plug in (native), with no strapping, correct? Thanks.


 

 the voskhod's are drop in, i may get a pair of those too, gonna see how you like them first lol


----------



## joseph69

Will let you know how I like them after I receive them, and they burn in. I read they are supposed to be a brighter more forward sounding tube, so I can't wait to try them.


----------



## kvtaco17

They are directly plug n play... They are different then the siemens tubes... More bass, bigger sound stage, seems like they have more detail but they don't have that crispy crunchy lower treble like the siemens tubes do. I feel like the the voskhod has more detail, is warmer and less airy. I like it for most types of music. The siemens tubes I prefer for older rock/punk/metal recording because it accentuates the crunch of electric guitar.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> They are directly plug n play... They are different then the siemens tubes... More bass, bigger sound stage, seems like they have more detail but they don't have that crispy crunchy lower treble like the siemens tubes do. I feel like the the voskhod has more detail, is warmer and less airy. I like it for most types of music. The siemens tubes I prefer for older rock/punk/metal recording because it accentuates the crunch of electric guitar.


 
  I had thought I read they where a more forward crisper sounding tube, that was the reason I purchased them, especially for my 325's. Maybe I'll like them with my 80's, just have to wait and hear them. Thanks for your thoughts on the sound of these tubes, I appreciate it.


----------



## rakinkeen

3 days ago i just bought Grado SR60i, its really sound very wonderful! i just want to buy a DAP with budget under $150 to pair with it, any recommendation then? sorry my english so bad


----------



## bassboysam

just checking in for an update. I have now had the PS500 for about a month and I have been using them mostly at work with my iPod and E17. I have yet to run across a recording that sounded bad on these headphones and I listen to a fairly wide range of music except for pop/electronica and classical. Even some of my lower quality MP3s sound really good with the PS500. I haven't spent as much time with the RS1 yet since I got them more recently but my intial thoughts are that the RS1 can sound, in my opinion, a lot better than the PS500, but it can also sound a bit worse. The RS1 is a lot more source dependant, although not as picky as my 325i and maybe even 225i. If you get a chance to try the PS500 though, i highly reccomend them. Other than the typical grado "uncomfort" I can't really find any faults in them.....Funkadelic's Good Thoughts, Bad Thoughts just came on, the soundstage and calrity with PS500 are fantastic. Eddie Hazel is blowing my mind!


----------



## semicoln

rakinkeen said:


> 3 days ago i just bought Grado SR60i, its really sound very wonderful! i just want to buy a DAP with budget under $150 to pair with it, any recommendation then? sorry my english so bad




I think you can use any DAP you like. The SanDisk Clip or Clip Zip line of players is really good for the price (I paid $30 for mine and $10 for a large SD card). You can install RockBox on them and the level of flexibility is impressive. They can use microSD cards and play FLAC format.


----------



## semicoln

bassboysam said:


> just checking in for an update. I have now had the PS500 for about a month and I have been using them mostly at work with my iPod and E17. I have yet to run across a recording that sounded bad on these headphones and I listen to a fairly wide range of music except for pop/electronica and classical. Even some of my lower quality MP3s sound really good with the PS500. I haven't spent as much time with the RS1 yet since I got them more recently but my intial thoughts are that the RS1 can sound, in my opinion, a lot better than the PS500, but it can also sound a bit worse. The RS1 is a lot more source dependant, although not as picky as my 325i and maybe even 225i. If you get a chance to try the PS500 though, i highly reccomend them. Other than the typical grado "uncomfort" I can't really find any faults in them.....Funkadelic's Good Thoughts, Bad Thoughts just came on, the soundstage and calrity with PS500 are fantastic. Eddie Hazel is blowing my mind!




The PS500 will probably be my next move. Maybe a graduation present to myself. Thanks for sharing your experience with them so far.


----------



## rakinkeen

semicoln said:


> I think you can use any DAP you like. The SanDisk Clip or Clip Zip line of players is really good for the price (I paid $30 for mine and $10 for a large SD card). You can install RockBox on them and the level of flexibility is impressive. They can use microSD cards and play FLAC format.



whoa! sansa clip+ for only $30? in indonesia it's almost IDR 550.000 (4 gb) or almost $55


----------



## joseph69

Just recieved my Voskhod 6J1P-EV tubes for the LD1+, going to put them in later and let them burn in for a while and hear how they sound.


----------



## swspiers

Man, I mostly love the sound of my 225is', but this morning the treble just killed me.
   
  Do I have it right that the PS500 and RS1 aren't as harsh?  I might try the tape mod as well to see if I can tame it...


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> Man, I mostly love the sound of my 225is', but this morning the treble just killed me.
> 
> Do I have it right that the PS500 and RS1 aren't as harsh?  I might try the tape mod as well to see if I can tame it...




the PS500 is definitely smoother in the treble. I've yet to run across a recording that made me cringe. the RS1s from what i understand vary from era to era. mine are an early classic version and they can be harsh with some recordings but not nearly as many as the 325i or 225i and to a lesser degree as well. if you don't mind losing some of the grado sound then PS500, but if you want to keep all the Grado signature then RS1.

however before going down that road the tape mod may very well work for you. i found with the 225i the tape mod enhanced the bass but did not tame the highs.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





semicoln said:


> Since I've been favoring Grados lately I'm trying to upgrade my DAC/amp with stuff that works better with low impedance headphones that like current. For portable (meaning away from my desk, not out in the world) I replaced a Fiio E6 with a cmoyBB tuned for Grados and was very impressed with how much better they sound. For desk use I have a uDAC2 and Bravo V2 with upgraded tube. I decided the uDAC didn't even sound as good as my iPhone when paired with the cmoy so I ordered a Modi (hasn't arrived yet). Next I want a new amp and I'm deciding between the E09K, Magni, or LD I+. Lots of people here seem to like the LD or E09K, but is the Magni a bad choice?
> 
> As a side note I use DT770 80 Ohm for my closed cans with more bass heavy music so I don't want to purchase something that sounds bad with that either but Grados take priority. Any thoughts?


 

 http://www.analog2p.com/
   
  have a look at the tu-06, the reviews on head-fi, or the analog squared paper appreciation thread here.


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> the PS500 is definitely smoother in the treble. I've yet to run across a recording that made me cringe. the RS1s from what i understand vary from era to era. mine are an early classic version and they can be harsh with some recordings but not nearly as many as the 325i or 225i and to a lesser degree as well. if you don't mind losing some of the grado sound then PS500, but if you want to keep all the Grado signature then RS1.
> 
> however before going down that road the tape mod may very well work for you. i found with the 225i the tape mod enhanced the bass but did not tame the highs.


 
  Yeah, this kinda sucks.
   
  IMO, the Grado midrange is unmatched by anything out there except for Ortho's.  I've gone through a few headphones over the past 40 years, and the Grado's do something with electric guitar I've never really experienced before.  I listen to mostly Stoner/ Doom (you might have heard some, Sam?) and progressive stuff, and I am addicted to what the 225i's bring to the table.  Except that nasty peak between 2 and 3,000 Hz.
   
  So far, the frequency curve of the GS1000 _looks_ like it might work, with a rise but no spike.  And the U-shaped response would work nicely for low-volume (85 to 90 dB) listening that I do with cans.
   
  But throwing a grand at new cans would delay my fretless bass I plan on buying.  Oh- the decisions...


----------



## deanorthk

2 weeks to wait, and I'll have my PS1000
  I know it's not going to be perfect, since the match with the burson HA160 is not the best match, but still, I'm really waiting for it


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





deanorthk said:


> 2 weeks to wait, and I'll have my PS1000
> I know it's not going to be perfect, since the match with the burson HA160 is not the best match, but still, I'm really waiting for it


 
   
  Wow, the Grado Flagship! Very nice


----------



## kvtaco17

Jealous!


----------



## rakinkeen

is sennheiser 414 pads really fits to grado sr series? is that comfortable?


----------



## jjinh

Quote: 





rakinkeen said:


> is sennheiser 414 pads really fits to grado sr series? is that comfortable?


 
   
  1. Been used for year/decades so yes they fit.
  2. Grados arent that comfortable anyway...


----------



## rakinkeen

jjinh said:


> 1. Been used for year/decades so yes they fit.
> 2. Grados arent that comfortable anyway...


 what's the different between the stock grado pads and senn hd 414 pads? just the colour?


----------



## sinnottj

Quote: 





rakinkeen said:


> what's the different between the stock grado pads and senn hd 414 pads? just the colour?


 

 Which stock Grado pads are you comparing with? The comfies (SR60i/80i/125i) or the bowls (SR225i+) ?
   
  They are pretty similar to the comfies, but are made from a less dense foam. They're slightly more comfortable and give you slightly clearer sound, but I didn't find there was a whole lot in it though.
   
  They're totally different (and hugely inferior, in my opinion) to the bowl pads though.


----------



## rakinkeen

sinnottj said:


> Which stock Grado pads are you comparing with? The comfies (SR60i/80i/125i) or the bowls (SR225i+) ?
> 
> They are pretty similar to the comfies, but are made from a less dense foam. They're slightly more comfortable and give you slightly clearer sound, but I didn't find there was a whole lot in it though.
> 
> They're totally different (and hugely inferior, in my opinion) to the bowl pads though.


 with SR60i, so hd 414 pads give more clearer and more comfortable to use than stock grado pads right? thanks thats nice info duds  i'll get some


----------



## sinnottj

Quote: 





rakinkeen said:


> with SR60i, so hd 414 pads give more clearer and more comfortable to use than stock grado pads right? thanks thats nice info duds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 To be honest, I'd save your money and go straight to the Grado bowl pads (AKA L cushion pads). This will give you the 'true' Grado sound, and make your SR60i sound almost as good as the higher-end Grados.


----------



## bassboysam

am i the only one that likes comfies? i don't use them all the time but i do use them from time to time on my 80i wheb I'm ib the mood for bass and a warmer sound.


----------



## rakinkeen

sinnottj said:


> To be honest, I'd save your money and go straight to the Grado bowl pads (AKA L cushion pads). This will give you the 'true' Grado sound, and make your SR60i sound almost as good as the higher-end Grados.


 thanks for your suggestion, sooner i'll save some money and buy that bowl pads


----------



## semicoln

bassboysam said:


> am i the only one that likes comfies? i don't use them all the time but i do use them from time to time on my 80i wheb I'm ib the mood for bass and a warmer sound.




I like the comfies too, although they seem to get a bad rap. I would say the pads just sound different, not necessarily one better than the other. L cush represents the grado sound better in my opinion and I stuck with them after trying them. They needed a few shampoos to soften up.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





semicoln said:


> I like the comfies too, although they seem to get a bad rap. I would say the pads just sound different, not nessicarily one better than the other. L cush represents the grado sound better in my opinion and I stuck with them after trying them. They needed a few shampoos to soften up.


 
  I just put my (S) cushions on my 80i's today being that I recently got the LD1+ amp, so I wanted to hear how they sounded with the amp, and they sounded pretty nice together, they may have had a nicer all around bass presence, and the mids were warmer, the the highs were still pretty nice, but the soundstage was a little narrower but still good with me, so I'm going to listen with the (S) cushions, and switch back to the (L) cushions later, so your right in saying that they are just different sounding, one is not better than the other. Also *bassboysam *your not the only one who lies them, and it wouldn't matter anyway if you were, it's all about what *you *like to hear, I also like the both cushions, especially with different sources.


----------



## semicoln

Maybe deanorthk will try some comfies on his PS1000 and give impressions


----------



## bassboysam

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Also *bassboysam *your not the only one who lies them, and it wouldn't matter anyway if you were, it's all about what *you *like to hear, I also like the both cushions, especially with different sources.


 
   
   
  of course, i couldn't care less what you guys thought


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> of course, i couldn't care less what you guys thought


 
  Then why ask?


----------



## jaywillin

hmmmmmmm, some ps500's on the for sale forum, i wonder if i'd like them any better than my ms2's ??? lol


----------



## kvtaco17

Yes you will lol


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> Yes you will lol


 

 damn it !! lol
  i suppose i could sell the "loser" (if my wife made me) lol


----------



## bassboysam

joseph69 said:


> Then why ask?




sorry my sarcasm just doesn't come through in text.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> sorry my sarcasm just doesn't come through in text.


 
  Don't be, I thought you may have been joking, but your right sometimes its hard to tell how a statement is coming across in text. Its all good! Last night I switched back to the (L) cushions for a couple of hours and enjoyed the clarity and the detail better than with the (S) cushions, and the soundstage, but still the (S) cushions aren't as bad as most people say IMO. I'm actually going to quarter (half dollar mod in my case) my (S) cushions, because they are comfortable and the drivers won't be blocked by any fabric, so they will be more revealing, I gave the modded pair I used to own to a friend, who's (L) cushions dried up.


----------



## kvtaco17

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> damn it !! lol
> i suppose i could sell the "loser" (if my wife made me) lol


 

 I think you could swing both...


----------



## stacker45

Well, after about a week of listening to my Little Dot +1, i have to say that it nudged my old faithfull, X-Can V2 off it's shelf in my main system, and this is with the stock tubes and at 1/3 the price of the X-Can, very impressive.
   
  So for me, the Little Dot +1 is definately the SR80i of headphone amps.


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Well, after about a week of listening to my Little Dot +1, i have to say that it nudged my old faithfull, X-Can V2 off it's shelf in my main system, and this is with the stock tubes and at 1/3 the price of the X-Can, very impressive.
> 
> So for me, the Little Dot +1 is definately the SR80i of headphone amps.


 
  I agree, great little amp for the price


----------



## rakinkeen

stacker45 said:


> Well, after about a week of listening to my Little Dot +1, i have to say that it nudged my old faithfull, X-Can V2 off it's shelf in my main system, and this is with the stock tubes and at 1/3 the price of the X-Can, very impressive.
> 
> So for me, the Little Dot +1 is definately the SR80i of headphone amps.


 does it's sounds great if little dot +1 + SR60i?


----------



## kvtaco17

^ yes its great with pretty much any low impedance can!


----------



## sling5s

I had the Grado RS1 vintage A.  But sold it to fund the HD800 and LCD-2.  Biggest headphone mistake ever. Than repurchased the Grado RS1i.  Than looking for the vintage sound purchased the Grado RS1 classic. Another mistake.  Sold it because it was not the Grado RS1 vintage A sound.  Than purchased the GR10, SR325is, GS1000, PS1000 and HF-2. Don't know what I was doing. Sold all of them and purchased the Symphones Magnum V4 (Grado 325is full modded by Rhydon).  Hoped it was the end. But missed the wood cup resonance of the Grado RS1.  So sold the Magnum and now I have a Grado RS1 on the way.   Hope this one is a keeper.


----------



## jaywillin

For those that have, or have heard the ps500, what are yours thoughts on them? How would describe its sound?


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> For those that have, or have heard the ps500, what are yours thoughts on them? How would describe its sound?


 
  I like them very much.  I was just A/Bing them with my 325is and the PS500, to my ears, have a more balanced and refines presentation.  The 325is have a brighter sometimes piercing treble and are lacking in the low end.  PS500 fills in the bottom and still gives plenty of top without the piercing.  Both do the mids very well.  Hope that makes sense.
   
  Oh, and I just washed the stock pads in mild soap and surprisingly I really does help me wear them for longer periods without getting irritated.  Will be moving on to A/B the stock pads vrs. the G-cush next.


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> For those that have, or have heard the ps500, what are yours thoughts on them? How would describe its sound?


 

 I suggest you check out the FR graphs they have on Headroom.com. After about 10khz the 500 head for the depths, but some people like that. Sure not going to get any high treble fatigue off of that phone. Odd thing is the 1000 doesn't do that at all. Interesting thing I saw was comparing the PS1000 and the GS1000, almost identical graphs. Not saying the FR is everything but it is a pretty good indicator of what you are going to hear in terms of bass vs treble vs midrange. If the graphs are accurate at any rate.
   
   On a completely different note: Just got a new cd (Echos by Pick Floyd) and was listening with my SR325is phones. Made me wonder if the engineer used these phones to mix it. Absolutely perfect from top to bottom. I got my MkIII to behave (pretty good) with my Grados now. Changed the gain and now I can use either the Senns or the Grado and they both sound good, but on occasion the 325's still get a bit out of hand, but rarely. From time to time I think about getting rid of the Grado's and then something like this happens and makes me REAL happy I didn't.


----------



## kvtaco17

The ps500 sounds a lot better then it measures lol


----------



## LCfiner

kvtaco17 said:


> The ps500 sounds a lot better then it measures lol




Honestly, it doesn’t measure _that_ bad. It’s not clean like an HD800 or LCD2, of course, but it doesn’t have as many wild peaks and has better square wave responses than the RS1 (and PS1000, FWIW).

For someone like me who has listened to a lot of headphones and seen a lot of graphs so I can figure out _approximately_ what something should sound like (or whether it would be too dark, bright or boomy for my taste) based on some graphs, the sound and measurements are not out of whack. 

And, yeah, I really like the PS500. Not my favorite headphones ever but they do a pretty good job toning down the typical wildness of the Grado sound while keeping the core of it intact.


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Don't be, I thought you may have been joking, but your right sometimes its hard to tell how a statement is coming across in text. Its all good! Last night I switched back to the (L) cushions for a couple of hours and enjoyed the clarity and the detail better than with the (S) cushions, and the soundstage, but still the (S) cushions aren't as bad as most people say IMO. I'm actually going to quarter (half dollar mod in my case) my (S) cushions, because they are comfortable and the drivers won't be blocked by any fabric, so they will be more revealing, I gave the modded pair I used to own to a friend, who's (L) cushions dried up.


 
  The mod still does not provide the soundstage that the L-cush has though.


----------



## bassboysam

lcfiner said:


> Honestly, it doesn’t measure _that_ bad. It’s not clean like an HD800 or LCD2, of course, but it doesn’t have as many wild peaks and has better square wave responses than the RS1 (and PS1000, FWIW).
> 
> For someone like me who has listened to a lot of headphones and seen a lot of graphs so I can figure out _approximately_ what something should sound like (or whether it would be too dark, bright or boomy for my taste) based on some graphs, the sound and measurements are not out of whack.
> 
> And, yeah, I really like the PS500. Not my favorite headphones ever but they do a pretty good job toning down the typical wildness of the Grado sound while keeping the core of it intact.




yup, exactly my thoughts. i really enjoy my PS500 with a wide variety of music.


----------



## jaywillin

after having read everyones thoughts and checking out headrooms "lab"
  the 500 sounds very appealing, it seems like it might be similar to the ms2
  i really need to go up to nashville and hear it some of the other grado's i haven't heard !


----------



## Leliana

I heard the PS500 today. I definitely enjoy it a lot more than the RS2i that I had. The RS2i was a bit bright for my preferences and the PS500 was enjoyable in a similar way to the HE400 I used to have. It certainly had a nice feel for Doom Metal and other darker styles of aggressive music. If I were to ever pick up a Grado again this would be it, but the LCD2 and Mad Dog hold down the dark headphone catergory for me. The PS500 had a better soundstage than the other Grados to my ears, more relaxed and less in your face. Thick mid bass tilt which give a phat bottom end to guitars but didn't have the in your face upper mids and treble.
   
  Not sure if I would prefer it to the HE400 or not, couldn't do a side by side having sold the HE400.


----------



## bassboysam

i compared the he400 and ps500 side by side not long ago. i preferred the ps500. the he400 goes lower but the soundstage is too wide for me and it's not quite as alive as the ps500. treble response was about the same but the mids sound like they are more recessed in the HE400.


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> after having read everyones thoughts and checking out headrooms "lab"
> the 500 sounds very appealing, it seems like it might be similar to the ms2
> i really need to go up to nashville and hear it some of the other grado's i haven't heard !


 
  Its a bassier and smoother version of an MS2i from what I auditioned. The midbass bump in the PS500 is quite prominent for a grado.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





streetdragon said:


> Its a bassier and smoother version of an MS2i from what I auditioned. The midbass bump in the PS500 is quite prominent for a grado.


 
  Actually I find the mid bass hump on the PS1000 bigger.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





streetdragon said:


> Its a bassier and smoother version of an MS2i from what I auditioned. The midbass bump in the PS500 is quite prominent for a grado.


 

 wow, smoother than the ms2, that smoothness is one of the reasons i let the 225 go even though i really liked it, the ms2 is was smoother, but still has the detail i like


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





streetdragon said:


> The mod still does not provide the soundstage that the L-cush has though.


 
  Yes I understand this, I stated that above. I definitly prefer the (L) cushions out of all the grade cushions on my 80i's and my 325is's, but the quarter modded (S) cushion brings the mid-range right upfront, which is pretty intimate, being that the driver is closer to the ears, makes you feel like your right on stage.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> after having read everyones thoughts and checking out headrooms "lab"
> the 500 sounds very appealing, it seems like it might be similar to the ms2
> i really need to go up to nashville and hear it some of the other grado's i haven't heard !


 
  These were my exact thoughts after have owning the MS2i's and reading the posts based on the sound signature of the PS500. So I know you own the MS2i's, so to me sounds like you have a very, very close sound (all though I've never hear the PS500) for a couple of hundred dollars less from how these posts are describing them.


----------



## j0val

leliana said:


> I heard the PS500 today. I definitely enjoy it a lot more than the RS2i that I had. The RS2i was a bit bright for my preferences and the PS500 was enjoyable in a similar way to the HE400 I used to have. It certainly had a nice feel for Doom Metal and other darker styles of aggressive music. If I were to ever pick up a Grado again this would be it, but the LCD2 and Mad Dog hold down the dark headphone catergory for me. The PS500 had a better soundstage than the other Grados to my ears, more relaxed and less in your face. Thick mid bass tilt which give a phat bottom end to guitars but didn't have the in your face upper mids and treble.
> 
> Not sure if I would prefer it to the HE400 or not, couldn't do a side by side having sold the HE400.




I gave up the ps500 for the he400. So far, I have no regret. I like the more open soundstage and slightly less in your face presentation. Although, I do think I would like to own a pair of the ps500s again in the future.


----------



## whirlwind

I am currently saving for a pair of PS500.
   
  I sure wish they made them in chromies though.


----------



## rakinkeen

so seems like everybody's 'poisoned' with PS500 xD


----------



## bassboysam

ps500 is a great headphone that works well with a lot of setups and music. i'm spending a lot of time with a classic RS1 this weekend and they are not as bright as i originally thought and the bass is sufficient. it's the overall presentation and the separation if instruments that reallt blows me away. the PS500 can't match the RS1 in those departments in my opinion.


----------



## swspiers

Yeah.  I feel like I'm stuck between the different Grado presentations.  It's going to boil down to trying all the different versions I guess.  THAT's going to have to wait until after I graduate around the first of the year though. 
   In the meantime I can listen vicariously through this thread!


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> i compared the he400 and ps500 side by side not long ago. i preferred the ps500. the he400 goes lower but the soundstage is too wide for me and it's not quite as alive as the ps500. treble response was about the same but the mids sound like they are more recessed in the HE400.


 
  Does the HE 500 win over the PS500 or RS1 IYO? Those are among my short list for an upgrade to my 225 at some point.....


----------



## bassboysam

markm1 said:


> Does the HE 500 win over the PS500 or RS1 IYO? Those are among my short list for an upgrade to my 225 at some point.....




never tried the HE500 so i can't say. however i found the HE400 very uncomfortable to wear. it just didn't fit me right. if the HE500 is the same then I'd say the Grados win simply because i wouldn't be abe to wear the hifimans.


----------



## j0val

The he400 definitely take a little getting used to in regards to comfort. They are bulky and slightly heavy for a headphone. The ps500s are for sure lighter and less bulky. Although, the ps500s can get a little irritating because they mostly sit on your ear. On the other hand, the hifiman can get hot and sticky with the stock pleather pads.


----------



## bassboysam

for me there is no getting used to the HE400. they sat too low on my ears were way too heavy. couldn't move my head at all without them sliding off. it's too bad because i like the sound and they would have complimented the grados very well. got a pair of Audio Technica AD2000x on the way I'm very curious how they will compare.


----------



## j0val

bassboysam said:


> for me there is no getting used to the HE400. they sat too low on my ears were way too heavy. couldn't move my head at all without them sliding off. it's too bad because i like the sound and they would have complimented the grados very well. got a pair of Audio Technica AD2000x on the way I'm very curious how they will compare.




They really are a great pair together. I really wish I could keep both. I miss the ps500s already.


----------



## jaywillin

i believe i'm gonna make a trip to a grado dealer in nashville before i run out and buy the 500, i have a gibson mandolin i need to take up there to get appraised so that would make a nice little day trip


----------



## semicoln

jaywillin said:


> i believe i'm gonna make a trip to a grado dealer in nashville before i run out and buy the 500, i have a gibson mandolin i need to take up there to get appraised so that would make a nice little day trip




Excellent... I've got dibs on them when you go to PS1000s eventually


----------



## TwoTrack

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> ps500 is a great headphone that works well with a lot of setups and music. i'm spending a lot of time with a classic RS1 this weekend and they are not as bright as i originally thought and the bass is sufficient. it's the overall presentation and the separation if instruments that reallt blows me away. the PS500 can't match the RS1 in those departments in my opinion.


 
   
  Well I have both and the PS500s I like better than the RS-1is I have.  My experience was sort of the opposite of yours.  I found the bass too much on the RS-1i and the highs cleaner on the PS500s.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





semicoln said:


> Excellent... I've got dibs on them when you go to PS1000s eventually


 

 oh i already had a buyer set for the ms2's, there is a ms2 on the for sale thread actually a couple, but one is in europe or australlia or something, but there is one in the US for $200, thats a good deal


----------



## TwoTrack

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> Honestly, it doesn’t measure _that_ bad. It’s not clean like an HD800 or LCD2, of course, but it doesn’t have as many wild peaks and has better square wave responses than the RS1 (and PS1000, FWIW).
> 
> For someone like me who has listened to a lot of headphones and seen a lot of graphs so I can figure out _approximately_ what something should sound like (or whether it would be too dark, bright or boomy for my taste) based on some graphs, the sound and measurements are not out of whack.
> 
> And, yeah, I really like the PS500. Not my favorite headphones ever but they do a pretty good job toning down the typical wildness of the Grado sound while keeping the core of it intact.


 
   
  I like the PS500s much better than the LCD2 or the HD800s, the latter has a midrange suckout like most Senns.  The LCD3 is really awesome though.


----------



## bassboysam

twotrack said:


> Well I have both and the PS500s I like better than the RS-1is I have.  My experience was sort of the opposite of yours.  I found the bass too much on the RS-1i and the highs cleaner on the PS500s.




well i have an old RS1 and not an RS1i, that might explain it.

i spent most of the day with the RS1 and it's not as bright as i initially thought and i rarely came across a recording that sounded too bright. the midrange on the RS1 really is as good as everyone says. very smooth and not spikey or harsh. the bass is deeper than i thought it would be and never overbearing, which the PS500 can be. two great headphones really. i can't really choose between the two so I'm keeping both for now...but it might be permanent.


----------



## swspiers

Seriously!?
   
  One tasteful wrap of electrical tape, and the 225i's sound like different cans.  I have to admit, I really thought that the modifications, especially the tape-mod, were exaggerations. I guess I've come across so much group-think snake oil over the years that I was jaded, to say the least.
   
  Anyway, I just spent some quality time with the modded cans, playing source material that was painfully harsh just the other day.  The mod really did smooth things out- much more than I thought it would.  It also brings out a tad more bass extension, and some nice resonance on bass drums.
   
  I'm really impressed.
   
  OK, back to the cans before work


----------



## parbaked

I'm selling some SR225 outer cups and other parts if anyone has a project going on...
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/675686/grado-sr225-outer-cups-and-parts


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> Seriously!?
> 
> One tasteful wrap of electrical tape, and the 225i's sound like different cans.  I have to admit, I really thought that the modifications, especially the tape-mod, were exaggerations. I guess I've come across so much group-think snake oil over the years that I was jaded, to say the least.
> 
> ...


 

 yeah i loooooved the tape mod on my 225's !!! i didn't like tape on my ms1's though
  i was skeptical at first too, but it can make a big difference


----------



## jaywillin

well damn !! the hi fi buys in nashville doesn't stock anything above the 325i, so if i want to hear the ps500, gotta buy it , it seems
  what to do, what to do lol


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> yeah i loooooved the tape mod on my 225's !!! i didn't like tape on my ms1's though
> i was skeptical at first too, but it can make a big difference


 
  Yeah, go figure!
  I spent another couple hours analyzing the effect, and it is not subtle.  I also have a new found respect for Grado and the Grado community.  I'm not sure of any other brand that is so open to modification and tweaking.  This sounds goofy, but it's like I can connect to the headphones in a more personal way.  And this is not just a placebo effect, as this modification has been documented and replicated.
   
  Now I just need more time to enjoy them.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> Yeah, go figure!
> I spent another couple hours analyzing the effect, and it is not subtle.  I also have a new found respect for Grado and the Grado community.  I'm not sure of any other brand that is so open to modification and tweaking.  This sounds goofy, but it's like I can connect to the headphones in a more personal way.  And this is not just a placebo effect, as this modification has been documented and replicated.
> 
> Now I just need more time to enjoy them.


 

 and in connecting with the headphones, you connect to the music more, and that's what its all about !


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> and in connecting with the headphones, you connect to the music more, and that's what its all about !


 
  Yep.  The amygdala is the red-headed step child of auditory perception  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  (Gawd I hope you get the reference!)


----------



## orangecr

Hi, I am H... and I am a Grado-Head.
   
  I have had quite a few headphones, but I always come back to Grado.
   
  I needed some cash so I just let go my last pair of non Grado headphones (Sennheiser HD600). I currently enjoy my SR80i, and I am literally saving pennies for a pair of RS1i or PS500 (I guess PS500is by the time I am done).


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





orangecr said:


> Hi, I am H... and I am a Grado-Head.
> 
> I have had quite a few headphones, but I always come back to Grado.
> 
> I needed some cash so I just let go my last pair of non Grado headphones (Sennheiser HD600). I currently enjoy my SR80i, and I am literally saving pennies for a pair of RS1i or PS500 (I guess PS500is by the time I am done).


 
  Welcome to the "saving for PS500 club", of which I am also a member.


----------



## kvtaco17

Its worth it!


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> Its worth it!


 
  and wouldn't you know it, after i found out the dealer in nashville doesn't stock anything above the 325, i was starting to think i'd go ahead and get the 500's in the f/s thread, i went and looked, GONE !!!!!
   
  Quote: 





swspiers said:


> Yep.  The amygdala is the red-headed step child of auditory perception
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 got it, and your right !! lol


----------



## orangecr

Quote: 





whirlwind said:


> Welcome to the "saving for PS500 club", of which I am also a member.


 
  Thanks. We should join and ask Grado for a wholesale price


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





orangecr said:


> Thanks. We should join and ask Grado for a wholesale price


 
  Count me in.  Seriously- maybe we can get a wholesale price with a group buy?  I've heard of stranger things happening


----------



## hsubox

orangecr said:


> .... saving pennies for a pair of RS1i or PS500 (I guess PS500is by the time I am done).




Try the RS1i! It is smoothness personified. Love mine more every day.


----------



## swspiers

The more I think about it, the more I believe I will not be satisfied until I try the GS1000 i's.  Something about them is calling to me...


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Decided im buying a ps1000 next. I hope to hear it again soon before i do. Just gotta see if the bass still has that nice texture and decay that i really like from the rs1i.

If not ill just rebuy rs1i


----------



## beckham1987

Grado is the best


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> and wouldn't you know it, after i found out the dealer in nashville doesn't stock anything above the 325, i was starting to think i'd go ahead and get the 500's in the f/s thread, i went and looked, GONE !!!!!
> 
> 
> got it, and your right !! lol


 
  Hey Jay....another  PS500 has been posted in the buy/sell/trade


----------



## jaywillin

Thanks, I'll check it out, as soon as the daughter and I get finished getting her locker for her freshman year in high school!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> Decided im buying a ps1000 next. I hope to hear it again soon before i do. Just gotta see if the bass still has that nice texture and decay that i really like from the rs1i.
> 
> If not ill just rebuy rs1i


 
   
   
  Would really be interested to hear your feedback on them


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





focker said:


> Would really be interested to hear your feedback on them


 
   
   
   
  just bought PS1000s, should get them friday brand new!!!
   




   
  im curious as to how they compare to my T1, which is still my fav headphone (maybe not best, but favorite)


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> just bought PS1000s, should get them friday brand new!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I'm interested in a comparison to all your gear!  Looks like you like flagship models...


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





whirlwind said:


> Hey Jay....another  PS500 has been posted in the buy/sell/trade


 
   
  Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> Thanks, I'll check it out, as soon as the daughter and I get finished getting her locker for her freshman year in high school!


 
   
  They're mine. I've got a lot of headphones in house right now. With a major home renovation, I've had my main rig mostly put away (though I do put it together for weekend use) so I've been listening to portable headphones mostly over the summer:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/672743/comparisons-psb-m4u2-senn-momentum-sony-mdr-1r-bose-qc15-beats-executive-dt1350-ue9000
   
  Now with the renovations nearing their end (next week...fingers crossed), I'm looking at clearing out some headphones and with the SR-009s, LCD-3s, HD800s and TH-900s (plus some of the portable headphones...though some are gone and some will be gone), the PS500s didn't get the listening time they deserved. So I guess its time that they found a new home.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> just bought PS1000s, should get them friday brand new!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Nice!!! That was fast! lol


----------



## wolfetan44

This is pulled out of the blue, and does not sound like it would go well with what the specs of the Crack are. But did I hear that the Crack + Speedball goes with Grado's very well?


----------



## Focker

If I were going to pick up a used pair, I'd buy from MH for sure. Those 500s will be gone in a flash.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





focker said:


> If I were going to pick up a used pair, I'd buy from MH for sure. Those 500s will be gone in a flash.


 
  Thanks man. BTW, they just sold. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The new owner will give them the attention that they deserve!


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





focker said:


> If I were going to pick up a used pair, I'd buy from MH for sure. Those 500s will be gone in a flash.


 

 and the 500's are coming to alabama !! just did the deal, MH said they'd be in the mail tomorrow !


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Thanks man. BTW, they just sold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 i'll take good care of them for sure


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> i'll take good care of them for sure


 
  Excellent! They're all packed up and ready to go.
   
  They'll be at the Post Office before I have my morning coffee at work.


----------



## Focker

That transaction was just meant to happen, methinks 
   
  I can definitely understand how the 500s would be a bit lonely among all those beautiful toys that MH has....I still drool over those LCD-3s every time I see them
   
   
   
  Jaywillin: Congrats!! That worked out great for you!


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> and the 500's are coming to alabama !! just did the deal, MH said they'd be in the mail tomorrow !


 
  Congratulations, hope you enjoy them, I cant wait until you get them so you can describe the differences between the MS2i and the PS500, now that you will own the both of them. Good luck!


----------



## deanorthk

Just got my PS1000 delivered Second hand, but really like new.
  I'm listening to them right now, itunes (24/96 m4a) -> audirvana plus -> M2tech-> Burson audio dac -Burson Audio HA160 (QED silver genesis cable, supra power cable).
   
  the bass and medium are fantastic, same goes for the very well defined high, but they are a bit on the bright side, at least with my setup. it's not a surprise though, everything that i've read pointed my in that direction, the burson audio HA160 are not perfect for them, they tend to give a quite agressive high frequency.
   
  though, one thing I can already see if how wide the scene is, that's really gorgeous.


----------



## deanorthk

on the tracks I use to test my stuff with, though, some shows some details I never heard, even on my hifi setup (not high end, rotel RB1080, waterfall victoria EVO).


----------



## deanorthk

So soon I'm going for a quest, to find the perfect amp matching the PS1000, or dac amp. Maybe the new soloist, or something totally different, to cancel this "brightness".


----------



## LCfiner

The PS1000 is a really bright headphone out of almost any amp (bright with the upper treble only, not with upper mids like the RS1). You would need to either use aggressive EQ or get an amp that’s kind of sloppy and syrupy to reduce the brightness.

I suggest you try some EQ first to see how much you need to adjust the treble to make it not bright for you. If it’s more than, say, 2 or 3 dB of EQ, then your ears/brain may not be the best match for the PS1000.

I know, I know, this is the “fan club” but the PS1000 is a divisive headphone that does not mesh with everyone because of its frequency response. So that’s why I suggest trying some EQ before spending money on an amp that might need to seriously warp the FR to make the PS1000 sound the way you want.


----------



## kvtaco17

lcfiner said:


> The PS1000 is a really bright headphone out of almost any amp (bright with the upper treble only, not with upper mids like the RS1). You would need to either use aggressive EQ or get an amp that’s kind of sloppy and syrupy to reduce the brightness.
> 
> I suggest you try some EQ first to see how much you need to adjust the treble to make it not bright for you. If it’s more than, say, 2 or 3 dB of EQ, then your ears/brain may not be the best match for the PS1000.
> 
> I know, I know, this is the “fan club” but the PS1000 is a divisive headphone that does not mesh with everyone because of its frequency response. So that’s why I suggest trying some EQ before spending money on an amp that might need to seriously warp the FR to make the PS1000 sound the way you want.







deanorthk said:


> So soon I'm going for a quest, to find the perfect amp matching the PS1000, or dac amp. Maybe the new soloist, or something totally different, to cancel this "brightness".




On a less expensive note, a Little Dot 1+ with some Voshkod tubes might do the trick for cheap... Cheap I know, BUT it worked well when I auditioned the PS1000 and I run it daily now with a number of low impedance cans.


----------



## deanorthk

Thanks for the tips guys.
  A friend told me that re cabling with copper solved the issue, but doing that is...a problem for me (I'm in Reunion island, means, finding a dealer would be sending away the grado for a long time).
  Someone suggested the fostek HP-A8C to be the perfect match for the PS1000, it's a 1600€ dac/amp, though...
  Could sold my burson dac and amp, but it's a hard decision to take.


----------



## hsubox

Grados are already cabled in ultra low oxygen copper cable, I thought


----------



## LCfiner

It is. it's a nice, thick copper cable.
   
  A recable is not going to radically change the PS1000 sound (or any headphone, really) if there's massive changes to the impedance of the phone due to an oddly designed cable, it can have an effect with certain sources. 
   
  Seriously, look into EQ first, note the FR changes that get you the treble response you like, and then ask around if there are amps that can do something similar.
   
  I owned the Burson HA160 amp and PS1000 two years ago. I actually did not find that amp to be very bright. Other amps - like the internal amp in the Benchmark DAC1 - are a little leaner and lighter than the Burson.
   
  I have a Burson HA160D now and just recently replaced it with the Audio GD NFB10. The Burson was darker and had less treble energy than the Audio GD unit. (this is testing with a hifiman HE500, Senn IE800 and Grado SR60).
   
  So if you find the Burson HA160 bright with the PS1000, you might need to reconsider more than just the amp.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Cant wait to get my ps1000s tomorrow. Luckily i never felt grados to be too bright for me, and i always havet tubes to bring down the treble.


----------



## jaywillin

i have a tracking number for the ps500's !! i'm officially excited


----------



## gefski

lcfiner said:


> then your ears/brain may not be the best match for the PS1000.




I wouldn't rush into any costly "corrections or compensations" on high quality cans I just bought.

I'd give a couple weeks for "listener burn in", then be able to determine if they are the right headphone for me or not.


----------



## bassboysam

jaywillin said:


> i have a tracking number for the ps500's !! i'm officially excited



 
 Sweet, i think you will really enjoy them.


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





gefski said:


> I wouldn't rush into any costly "corrections or compensations" on high quality cans I just bought.
> 
> I'd give a couple weeks for "listener burn in", then be able to determine if they are the right headphone for me or not.


 
   
  Sure, i didn't specify a timetable for anything. It may take a while to get used to something. However, it's been my experience that the headphones I've loved the most were the ones I liked almost immediately. I never needed more than a couple days to figure out if something was my taste or not. Other people might need a bit longer.
   
  And I suggested EQ because 1) it's free and 2) it's easy to see the extent of the FR adjustment that one might be looking for in the future. Considering that the person had received other suggestions from outside the forum that involved a pricey recabling and/or buying a 2000 dollar Fostex DAC/amp, I think messing around with EQ is a pretty safe option to try out.


----------



## gefski

lcfiner said:


> Sure, i didn't specify a timetable for anything. It may take a while to get used to something. However, it's been my experience that the headphones I've loved the most were the ones I liked almost immediately. I never needed more than a couple days to figure out if something was my taste or not. Other people might need a bit longer.
> 
> And I suggested EQ because 1) it's free and 2) it's easy to see the extent of the FR adjustment that one might be looking for in the future. Considering that the person had received other suggestions from outside the forum that involved a pricey recabling and/or buying a 2000 dollar Fostex DAC/amp, I think messing around with EQ is a pretty safe option to try out.




+1 on all of this.

Especially your comments on amps, they are pretty expensive "tone controls".


----------



## CheeseWithWorms

Today i got my hands on a pair of sr225i. It's absurd. I can listen to music properly even when i am wearing them with the earpieces heading the wrong way.
   
  Also they really offend my ears for now.
  Also they are really uncomfortable.
  Also it is impossible to get a good seal using the bowls.
  Also the dual entry cable knots itself all the time.
   
  But so far i really like the sound.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> i have a tracking number for the ps500's !! i'm officially excited


 
  Jay, I'll be curious to read your impressions. The ps500 and RS1i and HE500 are my short list. Just haven't been able to audition anything beyond the 325. So, far I'm leaning toward the HE500 as I haven't been able to audition the 500 and RS1 and I thought the HE500 would contrast well with my 225s when I auditioned at a meet a few months ago.
   
  I remember you had the 225 as I do....please do a follow up post when you have some time.
   
  Cheers,
  Mark


----------



## kvtaco17

markm1 said:


> Jay, I'll be curious to read your impressions. The ps500 and RS1i and HE500 are my short list. Just haven't been able to audition anything beyond the 325. So, far I'm leaning toward the HE500 as I haven't been able to audition the 500 and RS1 and I thought the HE500 would contrast well with my 225s when I auditioned at a meet a few months ago.
> 
> I remember you had the 225 as I do....please do a follow up post when you have some time.
> 
> ...




The 225i is good... the PS500 is outright sexual... (having both on hand to compare makes this one easy)


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> The 225i is good... the PS500 is outright sexual... (having both on hand to compare makes this one easy)


 
  Where would you place the RS1 in your assessment?


----------



## kvtaco17

markm1 said:


> Where would you place the RS1 in your assessment?




The RS1i is awesome... more exciting then the PS500, not as forgiving... the PS500 has a larger sound stage, more bass, smoother treble, all without abandoning the Grado sound completely. 

The RS1i has its merits, and is a good complimentary can if you have something smoother/warmer to go with it, where as the PS500 is a good all rounder...

The RS1i I personally would place just behind the PS500 BUT that could be argued either way. Get the RS1i if you like the sr80 but want more bass/mids/treble/detail/everything with a similar frequency response... the PS500 if you like your sr225i but wish the highs were smoother, and the overall sound had more body. (a lot more body)


----------



## ferday

hey Grado fans!  
   
   
  i can swing either the SR60 or the SR80 - other than the obvious price difference, is it really worth the extra $$ for the SR80?  would the SR225i's HONESTLY be that much better...cause i could probably do that if they were ABSOLUTELY worth the jump
   
  i'm looking to get in to the grado sound for something different (currently in love with my HE400's), not looking for the end game setup LOL
   
  thanks head-fiers!


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





ferday said:


> hey Grado fans!
> 
> 
> i can swing either the SR60 or the SR80 - other than the obvious price difference, is it really worth the extra $$ for the SR80?  would the SR225i's HONESTLY be that much better...cause i could probably do that if they were ABSOLUTELY worth the jump
> ...


 
  Buy the SR80i and the (L) cushions, they are excellent and well worth every penny!!!


----------



## LCfiner

I agree with joseph69.

Another option is the SR60/80 and TTVJ flat pads. you get smother treble and more mid bass with the flat pads, but more congested soundstage. different flavour of sound.

both L cush and flat pads are good improvements over the comfy pads, imo. good bang for your buck sound upgrade.


----------



## hsubox

Quote: 





ferday said:


> hey Grado fans!
> 
> 
> i can swing either the SR60 or the SR80 - other than the obvious price difference, is it really worth the extra $$ for the SR80?  would the SR225i's HONESTLY be that much better...cause i could probably do that if they were ABSOLUTELY worth the jump
> ...


 
   
  At first, the steps up the Grado ladder never seem worth the money, because every Grado headphone sounds fantastic. But after you do start working your way up the ladder, you come to realize it is always worth it P
   
  I went from the SR60 (non-i) to the SR225i and now to the RS1i. I still kept the 225i's because they do sound different enough that there are tracks I prefer it over the RS1. Mostly when I want to feel like I'm in a club (225), rather than sitting next to a fireplace in the middle of winter (RS1)


----------



## bassboysam

kvtaco17 said:


> The RS1 is awesome... more exciting then the PS500, not as forgiving... the PS500 has a larger sound stage, more bass, smoother treble, all without abandoning the Grado sound completely.
> 
> The RS1 has its merits, and is a good complimentary can if you have something smoother/warmer to go with it, where as the PS500 is a good all rounder...
> 
> The RS1 I personally would place just behind the PS500 BUT that could be argued either way. Get the RS1 if you like the sr80 but want more bass/mids/treble/detail/everything with a similar frequency response... the PS500 if you like your sr225i but wish the highs were smoother, and the overall sound had more body. (a lot more body)



 
 I have spent more and more time with the RS1 (from what I can tell mine are an early "Classic" with no serial number) with TTVJ flats and I don't find them harsh or bright at all and also quite foregiving of poor recordings. in comparison to the PS500 i find the treble response quite similar (granted the PS500 has bowls and not flats) but the big difference is the bass in the PS500 is much more present. the RS1 is not lacking though. Soundstage to me is about the same, the PS500 may be a bit wider, however instrument seperation and overall presentation the RS1 is superior in my opinion. Everyone that has heard both of mine have had the same reaction. PS500 = these are great! love the bass. RS1 = WOW!! Personally I love both, sometimes I am in the mood for the RS1 others the PS500. I'm in a great position to have been able to pick both up at fairly good prices. If I had to choose, i'd go with the RS1 simply because there are not many headphones that sound similar. the PS500 is a bit more "normal" for a Grado and I think one could find a similar sounding headphone, and probably for a bit cheaper too.


----------



## kvtaco17

bassboysam said:


> I have spent more and more time with the RS1 (from what I can tell mine are an early "Classic" with no serial number) with TTVJ flats and I don't find them harsh or bright at all and also quite foregiving of poor recordings. in comparison to the PS500 i find the treble response quite similar (granted the PS500 has bowls and not flats) but the big difference is the bass in the PS500 is much more present. the RS1 is not lacking though. Soundstage to me is about the same, the PS500 may be a bit wider, however instrument seperation and overall presentation the RS1 is superior in my opinion. Everyone that has heard both of mine have had the same reaction.PS500 = these are great! love the bass.RS1 = WOW!!Personally I love both, sometimes I am in the mood for the RS1 others the PS500. I'm in a great position to have been able to pick both up at fairly good prices. If I had to choose, i'd go with the RS1 simply because there are not many headphones that sound similar. the PS500 is a bit more "normal" for a Grado and I think one could find a similar sounding headphone, and probably for a bit cheaper too.




My RS1 impressions should really be RS1i lol I'll fix that


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> Jay, I'll be curious to read your impressions. The ps500 and RS1i and HE500 are my short list. Just haven't been able to audition anything beyond the 325. So, far I'm leaning toward the HE500 as I haven't been able to audition the 500 and RS1 and I thought the HE500 would contrast well with my 225s when I auditioned at a meet a few months ago.
> 
> I remember you had the 225 as I do....please do a follow up post when you have some time.
> 
> ...


 

 rest assured i'll give my impressions, and i did have, and loved the 225i
  with the way most everyone is describing the 500, it sounds like the the way the ms2 sounds to me
  we'll see, i've still got the ms2 here
   
  i wasn't able to audition either, there is a dealer in nashville(hi fi buys) the hights grado the stock is the 325i.
  when i thought about what i was about to spend on the 500's, i started thinking about the other headphones at that price,
  but my heart said stay with grado !
  i did see the hifiman he300, their dynamic driver model, for $199 on amazon and prime, that kinda temped me


----------



## swspiers

The HE-300 is indeed tempting at that price.  I'm trying to exercise discipline right now- otherwise I'll end up with about 2 dozen headphones.
   
  Update on the iGrado's.  I listen to them more than my other three sets combined.  They are not better than the 225 or the HE-5LE.  And they feel weird. 
   
  But that SR60 driver in that format sounds absolutely wonderful.  It's airy with a good soundstage and that tactile feel with guitars that I like so much. I'm not sure what kind of magic juice they used, but if one can get past the ridiculous 'neck band', they are certainly worth a listen.
   
  I got my wife the Sennheiser PX-100 II's last week, and she likes the fit of them, and they are fine headphones.  But so far I prefer the iGrado's.  Maybe I'm just stubborn- but man they are fun to listen to, if not actually wear.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> The RS1i is awesome... more exciting then the PS500, not as forgiving... the PS500 has a larger sound stage, more bass, smoother treble, all without abandoning the Grado sound completely.
> 
> The RS1i has its merits, and is a good complimentary can if you have something smoother/warmer to go with it, where as the PS500 is a good all rounder...
> 
> The RS1i I personally would place just behind the PS500 BUT that could be argued either way. Get the RS1i if you like the sr80 but want more bass/mids/treble/detail/everything with a similar frequency response... the PS500 if you like your sr225i but wish the highs were smoother, and the overall sound had more body. (a lot more body)


 
  Thanks so much and to other posters who also chimed in. One thing about Grado owners, as a group seem very willing to share their love of their HPs which is really a nice thing.


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> I have spent more and more time with the RS1 (from what I can tell mine are an early "Classic" with no serial number) with TTVJ flats and I don't find them harsh or bright at all and also quite foregiving of poor recordings. in comparison to the PS500 i find the treble response quite similar (granted the PS500 has bowls and not flats) but the big difference is the bass in the PS500 is much more present. the RS1 is not lacking though. Soundstage to me is about the same, the PS500 may be a bit wider, however instrument seperation and overall presentation the RS1 is superior in my opinion. Everyone that has heard both of mine have had the same reaction.PS500 = these are great! love the bass.RS1 = WOW!!Personally I love both, sometimes I am in the mood for the RS1 others the PS500. I'm in a great position to have been able to pick both up at fairly good prices. If I had to choose, i'd go with the RS1 simply because there are not many headphones that sound similar. the PS500 is a bit more "normal" for a Grado and I think one could find a similar sounding headphone, and probably for a bit cheaper too.


 
  I want the PS500 , as I figure it will compliment my RS1i very well.
   
  I will never get rid of my  RS1i, and I have recently bought an AKG Q701, I listen to it some, but mostly just use it for gaming....when it comes to rock, I grab the RS1i instantly
   
  I can't wait to hear your impression of the PS500 Jay.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> i have a tracking number for the ps500's !! i'm officially excited


 
  I guess I lied when I said it wouldn't be until this evening I could get it in the mail....8:30am this morning is much better. Should be there late next week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 Take good care of them and enjoy!


----------



## coolkidsforlife

jaywillin said:


> well damn !! the hi fi buys in nashville doesn't stock anything above the 325i, so if i want to hear the ps500, gotta buy it , it seems
> what to do, what to do lol



You live in Nashville Tennessee!!? That's crazy! I do too!


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





coolkidsforlife said:


> You live in Nashville Tennessee!!? That's crazy! I do too!


 

 no, about 70 miles away, decatur , alabama
  the hi fi buys there is the closest grado dealer to me


----------



## coolkidsforlife

jaywillin said:


> no, about 70 miles away, decatur , alabama
> the hi fi buys there is the closest grado dealer to me



Dang it. Still kind of close though


----------



## BobinNJ

OK, not sure if this is this is the appropriate thread, or if this should go to Grado mods.  I've always felt that my RS-1s should not only sound better, but be more comfortable to wear. I've been experimenting with using the G-cush earpads, but like other have found, much of the bass disappears when these are used.  I think I've come up with a solution, but massacring a pair of $45 cushions haven't been fun.  I think I'll get a pair of the Ear Zonk "Knockoffs" just  for that reason.  In a nutshell, I've chopped about a 1/2 " off the G-cush to bring the drivers closer to my ears.  All I can say is that it has had such an enormous impact on both the sound and extended wearability as to make these seem like completely different 'phones. I'm not sure if others have been doing this, but if they haven't, it's really worth trying, especially if it  an be done with pads that cost $20. These phones sound much more like my T1s now, especially the bass, but with the speed and presence that Grados are known for.


----------



## HPiper

I wouldn't dare post this in the main forums, they already think you are all crazy for liking Grado's anyway so I feel safe posting here. Just like 6 years ago before the driver blew out in my 225's, I put my HD600's in their box and put them in the closet. Don't know what it is about these Grado 325is phones but I just keep picking them up every time I want to listen to some music. So I 'retired' my 600's. I still have my HD580's out for those times when I want a change of pace or I have a crappy recording that I just can't stand on the 325's but other than that, this is it until I decide to upgrade. Either going to be the RS1i or the GS1000i but that will probably have to wait until early next year when I get my refund, so I have some time to think about that one.


----------



## winterandsummer

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> and in connecting with the headphones, you connect to the music more, and that's what its all about !


 
  +1
  this is as true as it gets 
  sounds like poetry


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





bobinnj said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  can you post a pic of your Rs1 with your modded G-cush?  
   
  I had thought about doing this in the past, but I never did get around to buying the G-cush since I tried the flatts...


----------



## BobinNJ

wormsdriver said:


> can you post a pic of your Rs1 with your modded G-cush?
> 
> I had thought about doing this in the past, but I never did get around to buying the G-cush since I tried the flatts...



Ok you asked, but it's not pretty (but they sound great)


Basically, i cut off the denser foam at the outer edge.


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





bobinnj said:


> Ok you asked, but it's not pretty (but they sound great)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> ...


 
  Great sound is what really matters.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
 thanks for the pics!


----------



## BobinNJ

If you try it, please let me know your impressions. As a quick comparision to the standard Grado pads, in Brothers in Arms, track Brothers in Arms, there is a quiet guitar riff and bass about 30 sec. into the track. With the standard L Pads, the guitar is there and the bass can be heard, but with the modded G pads, I can distinctly hear the pluck of the strings of the bass (I think it's a Bass). Plus, there is so much more air and seperation! ALSO, this tames the Highs. I can't discribe how much of a difference this change has made, I was almost ready to sell these off, because they just weren't being used. I am SO GLAD I didn't.


----------



## ferday

just checking in, ordered up some sr80i...decided against anything higher end as i want to try getting deep into some mods and didn't wanna smash up anything more costly than the 80's LOL
   
  this is a great thread, and i'll be back once i get my new grados in a week or so!


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





ferday said:


> just checking in, ordered up some sr80i...decided against anything higher end as i want to try getting deep into some mods and didn't wanna smash up anything more costly than the 80's LOL
> 
> this is a great thread, and i'll be back once i get my new grados in a week or so!


 
  Good to see you in this room
   
  I know you'll be rockin a lot of genres.
   
  They are killer in the aggressive metal and rock genres for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   Really love the way guitars sound on this series....but I encourage you try em with a little bit of everything! They're totally capable of a wide range.  Blues, ambient, small ensemble classical, folk,  jazz.....
   
  Today, I've listened to electronic new age (Enigma), folk rock, as well as my more typical fare....HOF, Monster Magnet, Drudkh-all good. 
   
  Others may disagree, but I think you'll appreciate that you can power them thu anything with or w/o amplification, they are relatively forgiving of poor recordings relative some other cans, but may be fatiguing after a while compared to your other cans, and are a lot of fun. 
   
  Oh, yeah-be ready to play around with comfort issues.
   
  Cheers.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> Good to see you in this room
> 
> I know you'll be rockin a lot of genres.
> 
> ...


----------



## ferday

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> Good to see you in this room
> 
> I know you'll be rockin a lot of genres.
> 
> ...


 
   
  ha ha thanks!
   
  i'm lucky enough to have some very comfy cans i love (he400's), and a few different source choices, so the comfort/fatigue issues should be non-existent.  i went with grado for my next cans purchase because when i demoed them (admittedly RS1's, which i'm guessing are pretty high end sounding compared to the SR series), their house sound seemed a lot different to me than the hifiman, and that's what it's all about right?!!   plus the grado's seem to be very easy to mod and very responsive to the modding, which as a tinkerer i'd love to get into more


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





ferday said:


> ha ha thanks!
> 
> i'm lucky enough to have some very comfy cans i love (he400's), and a few different source choices, so the comfort/fatigue issues should be non-existent.  i went with grado for my next cans purchase because when i demoed them (admittedly RS1's, which i'm guessing are pretty high end sounding compared to the SR series), their house sound seemed a lot different to me than the hifiman, and that's what it's all about right?!!   plus the grado's seem to be very easy to mod and very responsive to the modding, which as a tinkerer i'd love to get into more


 
  . I have the 225 which is sort of half way between the 80's and RS1s which for many here seem to be the holy grail for rock. I actually haven't had the chance to hear the RS1 or 500s which have been getting a lot of praise here, as well.
   
  I'm thinking of the HE500 actually to accompany my 225s...kind of like you...I heard the 4 and 500s at a meet. But, I'd love to hear the RS1i and PS500s first.
   
  With your 80s you'll be getting the house sound and the most common entry point as I'm sure you know. The RS series differences seem to be subtle variations of the basic sound you get in the 80s and then, like you say, you can play with ear pads and mods and stuff.
   
  You're going to have fun


----------



## Dubstep Girl

My ps1000s arrived, cant wait to listen tonight!!!

I wonder how they compare to the rs1i


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> My ps1000s arrived, cant wait to listen tonight!!!
> 
> I wonder how they compare to the rs1i


 
  The Rs1i will never make you look like Princess Leia!
  Enjoy and please report back....


----------



## bassboysam

There's always room for an RS1


----------



## Douger333

Congratulations, Dubstep Girl! You may  find a couple of weeks break in helpful... My experience is that the PS1000's deliver all the music in a
  musical way, very incredible detail. Good luck, let us know!


----------



## kvtaco17

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> There's always room for an PS500


 
   
  FIXED LOL!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

thanks, they're breaking in right now. only been playing them for like 2 hours. of course right now they sound kinda bad (like sr325is-ish)


----------



## stacker45

Sorry to see that your PS1000 sound ''kinda bad'', i have loved the way mine sound from day one, and it seems that they're only getting better as time goes by.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> thanks, they're breaking in right now. only been playing them for like 2 hours. of course right now they sound kinda bad (like sr325is-ish)


 
  Nothing wrong with the SR325is, actually their awesome with the right amp (LD1+) and the right DAC (Modi), sorry to hear you spent all that money and they "sound kinda bad" (like SR325is-ish)...but I'm very impressed, especially for the price... and the same goes for my SR80i's.


----------



## LCfiner

Depending on the types of headphones/speakers you’ve already listened to and enjoy, the PS1000 will either make you go “this is _incredible_” or “hmmm. not so much"
   
  I’ve owned the PS1000 two times (I’m weird). First time was when I was just getting into the hobby seriously and had only heard the LCD2 and RS2 beforehand in the mid to high end bracket. I loved the PS1000, then. So exciting and with a bigger soundstage than other headphones.
   
  But, a couple years later and after having owned some Stax, HD800 and more orthos, my second run with the PS1000 was less enjoyable. The treble peaks were more noticeable (and now piercing to my ears) and the overall sound no longer impressed to the same level
   
  they sound exciting and are toe tapping but if anyone happens to be used to the sound from more “flat” reference level headphones, the PS1000s take on high end can be a little off-putting since it’s so V shaped in response. Takes some time to get used to it. You have to _really want_ that Grado excitement in the sound to make it a full-time phone.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> Depending on the types of headphones/speakers you’ve already listened to and enjoy, the PS1000 will either make you go “this is _incredible_” or “hmmm. not so much"
> 
> I’ve owned the PS1000 two times (I’m weird). First time was when I was just getting into the hobby seriously and had only heard the LCD2 and RS2 beforehand in the mid to high end bracket. I loved the PS1000, then. So exciting and with a bigger soundstage than other headphones.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  i think thats whats happening. though i can see burning taking some effect right now, slowly but hopefully they will be better again soon. cause the first time i compared to HD 800, HD 800 was bad compared to PS1000. but now i think the PS1000 might not be as good.
   
  i like its grado sound, it still has it, but the mids seem a little more distant than i remember, the bass feels kinda dry and resonant, and the treble is kinda bright (this is slowly improving already). seems like a 325is with bowls atm. i think alot of it is the fit, trying to get them to the right fit for me, seems they're quite sensitive to how they're placed on your head. its not the V shape that bothers me, it just seems like they're lacking in some aspects.
   
  of course, we'll have to see tomorrow after a night of burn-in, i know i've been unimpressed by other headphones in the past. (LCD-2 and HE-500 sounded horrible as did beyers and fostex when i first bought them).


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> i think thats whats happening. though i can see burning taking some effect right now, slowly but hopefully they will be better again soon. cause the first time i compared to HD 800, HD 800 was bad compared to PS1000. but now i think the PS1000 might not be as good.
> 
> i like its grado sound, it still has it, but the mids seem a little more distant than i remember, the bass feels kinda dry and resonant, and the treble is kinda bright (this is slowly improving already). seems like a 325is with bowls atm. i think alot of it is the fit, trying to get them to the right fit for me, seems they're quite sensitive to how they're placed on your head. its not the V shape that bothers me, it just seems like they're lacking in some aspects.
> 
> of course, we'll have to see tomorrow after a night of burn-in, i know i've been unimpressed by other headphones in the past. (LCD-2 and HE-500 sounded horrible as did beyers and fostex when i first bought them).


 
   
  You can save yourself all the time and heartbreak and just send them on down to me. I'll break them in for you and tell you all about how much anguish you have saved yourself.


----------



## kvtaco17

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> i think thats whats happening. though i can see burning taking some effect right now, slowly but hopefully they will be better again soon. cause the first time i compared to HD 800, HD 800 was bad compared to PS1000. but now i think the PS1000 might not be as good.
> 
> i like its grado sound, it still has it, but the mids seem a little more distant than i remember, the bass feels kinda dry and resonant, and the treble is kinda bright (this is slowly improving already). seems like a 325is with bowls atm. i think alot of it is the fit, trying to get them to the right fit for me, seems they're quite sensitive to how they're placed on your head. its not the V shape that bothers me, it just seems like they're lacking in some aspects.
> 
> of course, we'll have to see tomorrow after a night of burn-in, i know i've been unimpressed by other headphones in the past. (LCD-2 and HE-500 sounded horrible as did beyers and fostex when i first bought them).


 

 When its on ur head push the cups into your ears, hold for a second... and release... it just might be the fresh pads/needs more clamping force...


----------



## orangecr

My two pairs of Grados. I really like the O2 with the SR80i. 

Congratulations on the PS1000. I am so jealous right now.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> When its on ur head push the cups into your ears, hold for a second... and release... it just might be the fresh pads/needs more clamping force...


 
   
  this might be it, i see the sound changes alot as i move the pads.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





orangecr said:


> My two pairs of Grados. I really like the O2 with the SR80i.
> 
> Congratulations on the PS1000. I am so jealous right now.


 
   
  thanks!
   
  and lol is that a PS500 savings jar?


----------



## orangecr

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> thanks!
> 
> and lol is that a PS500 savings jar?


 
   
   
  Yes it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I am not allowed to use any more paycheck money for headphones. At this rate, and with some help with the money I’ve gotten from the FS forums, I think I am going to save enough by December or February. 
   
*EDIT: 100 posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## kvtaco17

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> this might be it, i see the sound changes alot as i move the pads.


 
  I run G cushions on my ps500 and a few modded cans... when they are new they always sound goofy... a simple wash with your favorite shampoo to soften them and a headband adjustment and you should be in business! The other part is figuring out how far forward/back you need to position the cushions for the best sound.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> I run G cushions on my ps500 and a few modded cans... when they are new they always sound goofy... a simple wash with your favorite shampoo to soften them and a headband adjustment and you should be in business! The other part is figuring out how far forward/back you need to position the cushions for the best sound.


 
   
  oooh good idea, just washed them, will report back later!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





orangecr said:


> My two pairs of Grados. I really like the O2 with the SR80i.
> 
> Congratulations on the PS1000. I am so jealous right now.


 
   
   
  LOL! You can get a lot of mileage out of those 80s while you're saving up your pennies   I still use mine all the time even though the 80s bigger brothers are around. 
   
  YOu may want to get a litlte more "paper" in that jar...not sure the coins are going to cut it haha


----------



## maddin

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Nothing wrong with the SR325is, actually their awesome with the right amp (LD1+) and the right DAC (Modi), sorry to hear you spent all that money and they "sound kinda bad" (like SR325is-ish)...but I'm very impressed, especially for the price... and the same goes for my SR80i's.


 
  +1 here. This morning I listened with my PS500 again. I mean I really try to like them and I guess if they would be my only headphone I would be happy with them. But I find their midbass for most recordings to strong. Right now I am listening with my SR325i and compared to the PS500 they sound to my ears much more balanced. A bit more bass than my alessandro pro, which is nice. 
  the mystery is how different we all perceive headphones. I guess it has something to do with the individual shape/organization of the outer and inner ear on the physiological side and on the way our hearing was trained during our personal history... but since there are so many headphone models around - there is something for everybody.


----------



## bbophead

+ another.  325is > 500.


----------



## kvtaco17

Quote: 





maddin said:


> +1 here. This morning I listened with my PS500 again. I mean I really try to like them and I guess if they would be my only headphone I would be happy with them. But I find their midbass for most recordings to strong. Right now I am listening with my SR325i and compared to the PS500 they sound to my ears much more balanced. A bit more bass than my alessandro pro, which is nice.
> the mystery is how different we all perceive headphones. I guess it has something to do with the individual shape/organization of the outer and inner ear on the physiological side and on the way our hearing was trained during our personal history... but since there are so many headphone models around - there is something for everybody.


 
   
  Quote: 





bbophead said:


> + another.  325is > 500.


 
   
  The 325 with a good tube amp (little dot 1+) will rock your world... stock the PS500 fairs much better from something more analytical (o2)... HOWEVER that changes when you throw the G-cush on the PS500... works well with both! (close-ish to neutral with solid state and warm and musical with tubes)


----------



## Dubstep Girl

listening to PS1000 right now, they sound more balanced now and the mids are coming out more.


----------



## kvtaco17

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> listening to PS1000 right now, they sound more balanced now and the mids are coming out more.


 
   
  Cleaning the pads help accelerate break in lol


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





maddin said:


> the mystery is how different we all perceive headphones. I guess it has something to do with the individual shape/organization of the outer and inner ear on the physiological side and on the way our hearing was trained during our personal history... but since there are so many headphone models around - there is something for everybody.


 
  +1
   
  That might be the most intelligent post I have ever read regarding the difference in personal preference in audio, especially headphones. It also points to why I am biased toward Grado at the moment.  They're not so much the flavor of the moment for me as the flavor of the year, mostly due to the modification possible to tune the cans to my preference.
   
  So far the cheapest audio tweak I have ever found, and the most effective, is a few inches of electrical tape wrapped around an ear cushion.  Much cheaper than a DAC or a new set of cans!


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> +1
> 
> That might be the most intelligent post I have ever read regarding the difference in personal preference in audio, especially headphones. It also points to why I am biased toward Grado at the moment.  They're not so much the flavor of the moment for me as the flavor of the year, mostly due to the modification possible to tune the cans to my preference.
> 
> So far the cheapest audio tweak I have ever found, and the most effective, is a few inches of electrical tape wrapped around an ear cushion.  Much cheaper than a DAC or a new set of cans!


 

 ad tape to the bowl of the sr225i, perfect !!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

the ps1000s are sounding better now, but they're not warm in the mids like i thought they would be. they seem more bright even in the mids, they sound more similar to an SR 325is than any of the RS or SR series.


----------



## hsubox

It is my impression that the RS series are the only real 'warm' Grados. The HF-2 is also warmish


----------



## LCfiner

No, the PS1000 is not warm in the mids at all. very flat in the mids. And the peaks start around 4 to 5 kHz, I think. There’s no classic Grado bump at 2 kHz, which is  a reason it sounds different from typical ear pad Grados


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> the ps1000s are sounding better now, but they're not warm in the mids like i thought they would be. they seem more bright even in the mids, they sound more similar to an SR 325is than any of the RS or SR series.


 
   
   
  I can't remember, have you heard the PS500s or no? What about the GS1k?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

focker said:


> I can't remember, have you heard the PS500s or no? What about the GS1k?


 

   
  not PS500, i've heard GS1k, and i think those are slightly warmer, but the GS1k are dark and really bassy. ive heard basically every grado in production atm, except PS500 (though i have heard HF-2).
   
  and yeah so far i like these, but definitely not warm. i think i'm gonna have to buy RS1i as well, since i want that rich warm intimate yet forward midrange.
   
  PS1k seem more flat and lean, in ways similar to T1 and HD 800, but different. like i said, they sound much closer to the SR325is than other grados.


----------



## maddin

Maybe the Alessandro Pro would be also an option. I have them in the modified version with the distancers and the G-cush and this is a really nice headphone. It is warmer than the SR325i that I have. It has  a bit less bass than the SR325i but not much and with the distancers + G cush there is more sound stage for a grado. But i have never heard the RS1 so I can't compare them. For me the Alessandor pro is my most versatile headphone.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> not PS500, i've heard GS1k, and i think those are slightly warmer, but the GS1k are dark and really bassy. ive heard basically every grado in production atm, except PS500 (though i have heard HF-2).
> 
> and yeah so far i like these, but definitely not warm. i think i'm gonna have to buy RS1i as well, since i want that rich warm intimate yet forward midrange.
> 
> PS1k seem more flat and lean, in ways similar to T1 and HD 800, but different. like i said, they sound much closer to the SR325is than other grados.


 
   
   
  My biggest fear about the PS1ks is that I really can't imagine liking them more than the 500s lol. I'm sort of strange in that I really like the on ear Grados better than the circumaural (I have the GS1k) and the 500s just tick all the boxes, as our English friends say. I'm going to have to really be sure to spend a lot of time auditioning the PS1ks and getting them burned in a bit like you're doing to give them a proper evaluation. 
   
  One thing I saw you say the other day which I thought was very pertinent is that sometimes our best headphone isn't necessarily our favorite. I wouldn't be surprised at all if I ended up feeling exactly that way regarding the PS500 vs 1000s. The one thing I'm certain of, though, is that I love the way the GS1ks look, and that chrome on the PS1ks makes my mouth water even more...
   
  This hobby sure is fun!!!!! haha


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





focker said:


> One thing I saw you say the other day which I thought was very pertinent is that sometimes our best headphone isn't necessarily our favorite. I wouldn't be surprised at all if I ended up feeling exactly that way regarding the PS500 vs 1000s. The one thing I'm certain of, though, is that I love the way the GS1ks look, and that chrome on the PS1ks makes my mouth water even more...
> 
> This hobby sure is fun!!!!! haha


 
  i can remember years ago on a hi fi day trip, i visited two shops, one specialized in big, american gear, cost no object type stuff
  the other mostly britt gear, namely linn
  listening to a system of all linn gear, i can't remember the price, but it was entry level, way under
  10k i'm sure, i remember telling the salesman that earlier that day, i had heard some big huge mega system, consisting of wilson, levinson, audio research, etc, and i found this little linn system more fun to listen to, enjoying it more, connecting to the music more
  i'm sure one measured better, built better(?), SHOULD have been better, but it was the linn that was fun
  it could be psychological but who ares


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> focker said:
> 
> 
> > I can't remember, have you heard the PS500s or no? What about the GS1k?
> ...


 
  Thanks!  I think you just saved me $1700.


----------



## orangecr

jaywillin said:


> i can remember years ago on a hi fi day trip, i visited two shops, one specialized in big, american gear, cost no object type stuff
> the other mostly britt gear, namely linn
> listening to a system of all linn gear, i can't remember the price, but it was entry level, way under
> 10k i'm sure, i remember telling the salesman that earlier that day, i had heard some big huge mega system, consisting of wilson, levinson, audio research, etc, and i found this little linn system more fun to listen to, enjoying it more, connecting to the music more
> ...



I like my technically inferior SR80i more than the HD600. That's why I didn't hesitate selling the senns when I needed some cash.


----------



## Redstrand

Sounds like the 325i is a good upgrade/counterpart to the 80i. I love the 80 a bunch, far be it for me to buy something else to have fun with


----------



## myears

I got a TEAC AG-790A receiver, although I haven't bought it to serve as a headphone amp I thought I would get a decent sound quality for my sr-325i from the phone output, but it turns out that the sound is just awful. I know it's not "high-end" receiver but is it true that all receveiver will sound bad with grado?
   
  ps.: I like the receiver with the speakers I have and it sounds gradoish.


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





orangecr said:


> I like my technically inferior SR80i more than the HD600. That's why I didn't hesitate selling the senns when I needed some cash.


 
  If you don't mind my asking, what makes the 80i technically inferior to the HD600?


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





myears said:


> I got a TEAC AG-790A receiver, although I haven't bought it to serve as a headphone amp I thought I would get a decent sound quality for my sr-325i from the phone output, but it turns out that the sound is just awful. I know it's not "high-end" receiver but is it true that all receveiver will sound bad with grado?
> 
> ps.: I like the receiver with the speakers I have and it sounds gradoish.


 
  Heck no!  I use my 225is with a standard, modern Marantz SR-7003.  I hear no need to upgrade my amp whatsoever!


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





myears said:


> I got a TEAC AG-790A receiver, although I haven't bought it to serve as a headphone amp I thought I would get a decent sound quality for my sr-325i from the phone output, but it turns out that the sound is just awful. I know it's not "high-end" receiver but is it true that all receveiver will sound bad with grado?
> 
> ps.: I like the receiver with the speakers I have and it sounds gradoish.


 
  I had the 325's before repurchasing the sr80's (ruined my prior pair of 80's so I went for the 325's). I thought the 325's sounded great out of my Adcom GFP-710 headphone out...until I repurchased the 80' again and plugged them into my Adcom, and they blew the 325's away!
  Since then I have purchased the Schiit Magni/Modi combo and the LD1+, and for sure I now know what I've been missing with the 325's. It seems to me that the 325's are much more sensative with what you feed them, but the 80's are less sedsative. If I didn't purchase these components for the 325's, I probably would have sold them compared to how the 80's sounded out of the Adcom. But now I can enjoy the differences with all of my equipment, so it's all here to stay. So if I were you I would definitly look into a headphone amp and DAC for the 325's. I was against buying a headphone amp due to all of the different opinions that I have read, and people saying they  probably wouldn't benifit,  but I'm sure glad that I did buy them, the amps and DAC made a tremendous difference with the 325's.


----------



## gefski

myears said:


> I got a TEAC AG-790A receiver, although I haven't bought it to serve as a headphone amp I thought I would get a decent sound quality for my sr-325i from the phone output, but it turns out that the sound is just awful. I know it's not "high-end" receiver but is it true that all receveiver will sound bad with grado?
> 
> ps.: I like the receiver with the speakers I have and it sounds gradoish.




A good built-in headamp is very low priority in the receiver market. Consider what a receiver costs, all the features and things it does, then imagine how much $ they could spend on the headphone output. 

High fidelity cans really "like" a good headphone amp (assuming a high quality souce).


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> I had the 325's before repurchasing the sr80's (ruined my prior pair of 80's so I went for the 325's). I thought the 325's sounded great out of my Adcom GFP-710 headphone out...until I repurchased the 80' again and plugged them into my Adcom, and they blew the 325's away!
> Since then I have purchased the Schiit Magni/Modi combo and the LD1+, and for sure I now know what I've been missing with the 325's. It seems to me that the 325's are much more sensative with what you feed them, but the 80's are less sedsative. If I didn't purchase these components for the 325's, I probably would have sold them compared to how the 80's sounded out of the Adcom. But now I can enjoy the differences with all of my equipment, so it's all here to stay. So if I were you I would definitly look into a headphone amp and DAC for the 325's. I was against buying a headphone amp due to all of the different opinions that I have read, and people saying they  probably wouldn't benifit,  but I'm sure glad that I did buy them, the amps and DAC made a tremendous difference with the 325's.


 

 i can remember you posting that you felt you'd probably sell one of the amps, and i thought i bet he keeps them ! lol, while i've never heard the 325 or the 80, i know differences in amps, dacs can be heard in the 60, and even more so in the 225, and with the 225, and my ms2, i can hear differences in different tubes in both my little dot, and g3, which goes to the point, until we actually hear something for ourselves all the reading about, researching only goes so far, i'm trying to trust my own ears more, because its my ears that i live with , lol


----------



## nxtgenlva

I'm sporting a pair of SR80's atm... I too want to try some of the higher end grados


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> i can remember you posting that you felt you'd probably sell one of the amps, and i thought i bet he keeps them ! lol, while i've never heard the 325 or the 80, i know differences in amps, dacs can be heard in the 60, and even more so in the 225, and with the 225, and my ms2, i can hear differences in different tubes in both my little dot, and g3, which goes to the point, until we actually hear something for ourselves all the reading about, researching only goes so far, i'm trying to trust my own ears more, because its my ears that i live with , lol


 
  Yes I did post that I would probably sell one of the amp, but you know how that goes. I've been using the LD for a while now with the Voskhod tubes and the Modi, and I'm really enjoying the sound, so I haven't listened to the Magni, but I will again, and like I said they are both keepers. Very good point in saying you must hear things for yourself to determine if it is for your tastes or not, but between the Adcom and the headphone amps for the 325's, the difference to my ears is incredible! The 325's just bloomed into something that I never heard/expected, so the headphones are definitely both keepers also!


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> If you don't mind my asking, what makes the 80i technically inferior to the HD600?


 
   
  HD600 has lower distortion numbers, less ringing (sound will be less harsh at high frequencies), better square wave response with the midrange frequencies (meaning that sound is more accurate to the recording without extra treble energy) plus a larger soundstage. It also has a more neutral frequency response, but I feel that Grados skew outside of the neutral response entirely on purpose. 
   
  Doesn’t mean the SR80 isn't enjoyable, but the HD600 has better technical merits


----------



## myears

Yeah maybe "awful" was too strong. I'm finding now that CDs and FLACs sound ok from the TEAC and mp3 are overall rubbish with the sr325i (it's where the awful came from probably). I have a FiiO DAC/amp which I use as line out to the receiver and as a headphone amp. They are not "hight-end" but again they are nice little devices built with the sole purpose of audio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
   
  I'll still have to listen a litle more to the receiver with the sr325 to get to know what my prefference is, but I start to think that the receiver might be better than my FiiO amp which was making awful files sounding not that awful and that the more balanced receiver was making awful files sound awful. Something like that.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Yes I did post that I would probably sell one of the amp, but you know how that goes. I've been using the LD for a while now with the Voskhod tubes and the Modi, and I'm really enjoying the sound, so I haven't listened to the Magni, but I will again, and like I said they are both keepers. Very good point in saying you must hear things for yourself to determine if it is for your tastes or not, but between the Adcom and the headphone amps for the 325's, the difference to my ears is incredible! The 325's just bloomed into something that I never heard/expected, so the headphones are definitely both keepers also!


 

 yeah, they are both keepers for sure ! and those mullards i spoke of earlier, i have maybe 50?? hours or so on them, great treble, detail, not harsh though, and bright isn't the right word now either,
  but i love the sound, hearing a cybal crash slowing fade, very cool ! great instrument separation, kinda 3d like


----------



## jaywillin

oh, in a dream i was having last night, and this wasn't really part of the main dream, was me kinda watching in real time on a computer, the ps500's being tracked, and the estimated delivery was going to be friday, hmmmmmm lol


----------



## Dubstep Girl

k PS1000 is burning in more.
   
  not as fatiguing, though still bright and harsh on tons of rock/metal.
   
  acoustic and vocals and soft stuff like that sounds extremely good though. i really like how bass guitars sound with these headphones, so natural and clean sounding. however, any other type of bass and it sounds dry and rolled off. 
   
  these are super detailed headphones, the details really come out of cause of the treble. 
   
  im still not convinced they are worth the $1700 price tag though, and if the still are too bright for most music in the next few weeks, i'll have to return them and get an RS1i instead (or just keep using my beyerdynamic t1 which are far more balanced, and which i feel overall, outperform any grado i have heard)
   
  but yeah these kinda sound like a better version of the SR325is (better bass, soundstage, etc, but still extremely similar sounding, the mids are neutral and tend to be more towards the fast, aggressive and lean sound, a little dryer than the other grados. so basically, just a little too crisp for me still. i do like the sound, but wish the treble was smoother.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





myears said:


> Yeah maybe "awful" was too strong. I'm finding now that CDs and FLACs sound ok from the TEAC and mp3 are overall rubbish with the sr325i (it's where the awful came from probably). I have a FiiO DAC/amp which I use as line out to the receiver and as a headphone amp. They are not "hight-end" but again they are nice little devices built with the sole purpose of audio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yes ,all I listen to is Cd's from a Sony CDP-C801ES or Cd's imported to ALAC from my MBP, and their is still a huge difference with the LD/Schiit.
  Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> yeah, they are both keepers for sure ! and those mullards i spoke of earlier, i have maybe 50?? hours or so on them, great treble, detail, not harsh though, and bright isn't the right word now either,
> but i love the sound, hearing a cybal crash slowing fade, very cool ! great instrument separation, kinda 3d like


 
  I saved the info on these tubes after reading that you purchased them, but I have yet to order them , but I will tonight!


----------



## joseph69

Switched back to the Magn/Modi combo today, and I must say it is just as nice a combo as the LD and Modi, nice clear sound, tight bass, nicely detailed and forward which I like. On the other hand I can say that the LD has a richer, warmer, wider sound...but it's nice to have the two different amps to listen too.
  I'm refering to the LD using tubes;
  Siemens 6AK5W
  Voskhod 6J1P-EV


----------



## orangecr

lcfiner said:


> HD600 has lower distortion numbers, less ringing (sound will be less harsh at high frequencies), better square wave response with the midrange frequencies (meaning that sound is more accurate to the recording without extra treble energy) plus a larger soundstage. It also has a more neutral frequency response, but I feel that Grados skew outside of the neutral response entirely on purpose.
> 
> Doesn’t mean the SR80 isn't enjoyable, but the HD600 has better technical merits




That's what I said!


----------



## bassboysam

technical shmecnical. if you really want uncoloured perfection sound just learn to read binary


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> technical shmecnical. if you really want uncoloured perfection sound just learn to read binary


 
   
  Sometimes you want to hear the truth, sometimes you want embellishment. There’s nothing wrong with _recognizing_ which is which.


----------



## bassboysam

what is the truth though? i don't understand the quest for transparency.


----------



## jaywillin

lcfiner said:


> Sometimes you want to hear the truth, sometimes you want embellishment. There’s nothing wrong with _recognizing_ which is which.



I can enjoy both, but you're right, I should know the difference between the two


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> what is the truth though? *i don't understand the quest for transparency.*


 
   
  The first bit. The truth is something that can be quantified - to an extent. we can measure inputs and outputs and compare live performances to reproductions (this can be both quantitative and qualitative).
   
  the second bit. Well, that’s personal. My personal journey through speakers and headphones has turned out that I get more _enjoyment_ when the reproduction is more accurate to the source. I appreciate technical achievements and  increases in fidelity because my experience leads me to believe I will enjoy the music more from those devices.
   
  Doesn’t mean I can’t enjoy some strongly coloured headphones, too. Like the TH900 or the RS1. But I like that “quest for transparency” because I have enjoyed headphones and speakers more when they get closer to it. I can only assume I’m not alone in this feeling or a big part of this forum wouldn’t be around.
   
  YMMV, of course


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> what is the truth though? i don't understand the quest for transparency.


 
  I don't want to get into a debate, but I still have to question some of the things I read on Head-fi regarding neutrality and transparency.  Few headphones I have heard reveal more micro-detail than Grado's.  The HE-5LE's do, but not as much as I would think comparing a $700 ortho to a $200 dynamic.  Most 'neutral' cans I have heard, Sennheisers included (HD650 and under- I have not heard the HD800), do not and cannot reveal things as well as Grado's.
   
  Regarding distortion, if it falls well below human perception, it matters not at all.  And, there are other forms of distortion other than harmonic, which is seriously over-blown IMHO.
   
  Now, I have the Alpha from Mr. Speakers on order, and in this case I am looking for transparent and neutral.  But that signature only sounds good on certain recordings and masters, and probably won't be so accommodating with less than stellar material.
   
  My experience in the overall audio world is that 'flat' does not sound that great.  It can cost a lot of money for 'meh'


----------



## bassboysam

flat doesn't sound great to me either, and how often is music mixed or mastered to sound good on a transparent system?  I know we don't take that into consideration when we are in the studio.


----------



## pixelsphotopro

Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> Organize one.


 
  Is there ever had a meet in Montreal, Canada?


----------



## RAZRr1275

I wrote a review of the Grado SR80I and finding good synergy with it for my blog and I thought that you guys might like it so here it is
   
  So this piece is going to serve two functions. The first is going to be to review the Grado SR80I with L-Cush Pads and the second is going to be to write about the importance of synergy.
   
  I'll start with the Grado bit. First of all, it's unique. It has a very tiny soundstage (although this improves a bit with L-Cush pads) with its entire goal being to bring as intimate of a presentation as possible to give one the sound signature that they'd get if they were in front row seats at a concert. The ability of this headphone to reproduce vocals is exceptional and they offer a wonderful sweet sound that isn't extremely think or bright but with just enough body. As far as guitars go, this is where we begin to run into some things that can either be an advantage or a massive problem.
   
  To start, the SR80I render guitars in an extremely edgy fashion which makes them insanely fatiguing after not very much listening time. The upside of this? Well if you're at a rock concert with front row seats, that's exactly how guitars sound. Edgy, strident, fatiguing, crunchy. It's one case in which they do their job so well that it can either cause you to reach for them to have a nice change of pace from other headphones, or can cause you to recoil in disgust due to how outright offensive they can sound.
   
  For you jazz fans, I'd highly recommend these for you as it models horns in a spectacular (and also fatiguing) fashion. They are full bodied on the horns with higher registers (i.e. trumpets etc) but present instruments such as saxophone in an extremely airy smooth fashion that is absolutely terrific. Beware though that the trumpets etc do get fatiguing as with most things on the headphone, they are extremely aggressive.
   
  The treble is a similar story. It's extremely bright and fatiguing. Very detailed and very crisp, but very bright. For a couple hours it's tolerable -- fantastic even. But after two hours, you begin to make faces like Tyll did in his Ultrasone Edition 10 review with every single cymbal crash. The brightness and up close presentation is just too much.
   
  If you're a fan of strong bass, don't even think about it. They will give you very nice mid bass kick that's tight, and very punchy due to the fact that you can feel the drivers moving (since they are basically sitting directly on top of your ear which makes these horribly uncomfortable) but for things that require sub bass, you can hear it up to a certain frequency threshold, and after that it loses any sense of pitch or impact and just becomes something that you can barely feel. It's not going to give you anything like Denons or modded Fostex T50Rps do where you almost feel as if your brain is being sucked out of your ears due to how strong the sub bass is.
  So, so far I haven't given you any reason to buy these headphones. They're extremely uncomfortable, offensive to the ears, and have a tiny soundstage. Why do I use them you ask? Synergy.
   
  You see, take away all the parts where I mentioned that the headphone is edgy and fatiguing, and you have a fantastic sounding headphone on your hands. How do you do this? With an amp and dac. Contrary to popular belief, amping is not about volume and a dac's goal is not necessarily to be 100% transparent. It is to create the best synergy in a setup possible with its sound signature. For me, it starts with my dac choice of the ODAC. It is transparent, but compared to other DAC's that I've heard (Fiio E7, DAC Destroyer, Peachtree DAC-It), it's more on the warmer end of neutral. Another area in which the ODAC helps the Grados is that due to the Grado's small soundstage, sometimes imaging can get a bit crowded and messy. The ODAC's large soundstage and excellent detail retrieval enhances the Grado's imaging ability.
   
  Now for the amp end of things. If you're planning on getting anything Grado, unless you want a headache, don't get a solid state. I get it. You want something neutral that doesn't alter sound at all via distortion. You want crispness and clarity. For some headphones it makes sense, but in this case all it does is denies you the chance at a purely magical sound that can be obtained through the use of a tube amp. Now which tube amp you ask? Well, if it's something that sounds solid statey, don't bother. It's still not going to tame the savage highs that the Grado produces. If you want something cheap, you can get away with something like a Little Dot I+, but for me, even that didn't do enough to put the Grados onto my regular listening radar. You want something warm sounding. But a warm sounding amp doesn't fit my other headphones so why would I get an amp for only one set of headphones, you say. Well, I wouldn't get an amp for one set of headphones either. At least not until I get enough money to be one of those guys with Stax SR-009s and a Blue Hawaii amp. And a few other setups. And a dedicated speaker room. Anyway I digress. You want a tube amp that can offer a wide variety of sounds to get the best possible synergy with multiple set of headphones and for that purpose, my recommendation is the Project Ember. Let's talk about what it does to the Grados to create the desired synergy.
   
  As you may have seen in my Project Ember review (found on my blog along with more content here http://musicandlistening.wordpress.com/2013/08/08/project-ember-review/), it's highly customizable with a wide range of potential sound signatures. Problem is that (surprise surprise) the Grados are still awfully bright with stock settings. What do you do then? The first step is to choose a warmer sounding tube, but for me that still isn't enough. The second step (and most critical) is to bypass the input capacitors and switch to high gain. For reasons beyond my knowledge, switching to high gain, bypassing the input caps, and using a higher output resistance provides a smoother sound and makes the Grados entirely non fatiguing. They're still on the brighter end and guitars still have the edge that people look for when someone buys a set of Grados, but they're smooth. The vocals and sax become even sweeter and airier. Trumpets still are impactful but in a way that's incredibly tolerable and not ringy at all. Bass develops a nice warm roundness that makes it good to listen to for anything that is not electronic. The qualities of this headphone that can make it fantastic begin to surface and the savage beast that violates the listener's ears goes away.
   
  Due to the synergy present in this setup, the Grados have gone from a headphone that I only wear for a couple hours at most due to comfort issues and headache inducing treble, to a headphone that I've had on for 6 hours or so today with no fatigue whatsoever. I cannot stress enough that when buying audio equipment, the quality of each individual part is nowhere near as important as what the parts sound like when they are put together.


----------



## pixelsphotopro

Quote: 





kneeljung said:


> OK, here is what you need to do...get a hair dryer and warm up your SR80's. It softens up the glue that holds the driver housing and the plastic outer cup together. Take a ball point pen and poke out 4 of the holes. No need to do all 10 like in the picture, 4 is good enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Any preferred position for the four holes?


----------



## bassboysam

pixelsphotopro said:


> Is there ever had a meet in Montreal, Canada?


there is one on Aug 24th. check the "meet" section.


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





razrr1275 said:


> To start, the SR80I render guitars in an extremely edgy fashion which makes them insanely fatiguing after not very much listening time. The upside of this? Well if you're at a rock concert with front row seats, that's exactly how guitars sound. Edgy, strident, fatiguing, crunch. It's one case in which they do their job so well that it can either cause you to reach for them to have a nice change of pace from other headphones, or can cause you to recoil in disgust due to how outright offensive they can sound.


 
  Dude, you absolutely nailed it regarding what I know about Grad's and guitars.  Ditto on the 225i, BTW.  I have been searching for the words for a while, but Grado's sound more like a live event than most other headphones I have used.  And most live events aren't that great.  I agree with you so much, that I almost agree with you on the tubes.  Okay, I can't go that far...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I had an offensively bright moment last week, which I wrote about here.  Checking out Innerfidelity and the Grado Mod thread gave me my fix- electrical tape.  No tubes needed!
   
  Pretty accurate review.  Looks like you had fun writing it


----------



## hatefulsandwich

I know it's not exactly considered "kosher" to use non-Grado pads on Grados, but I really enjoy the sound HM5 pads give me. I originally bought them for my JVC S500s, but never really enjoyed them on those 'phones. I sewed up a small bit of the pads so that they could fit on the smaller S500s. 

Now with my Ms-1s, I've slipped the sewn HM5 pads over the original flats (the HM5s are too floppy otherwise) and I think it sounds great. An even better sound seems to come fom using the L-Cush pads with the HM5 pads over them. Perhaps quarter-modded comfies would give a similar effect. The bass is much bigger, soundstage seems bigger and I can't say I personally find anything lacking or unpleasant about the sound like this, but YMMV. Oh, they're also incredibly comfortable .


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





pixelsphotopro said:


> Any preferred position for the four holes?


 
  I've never done it, but my thought would be:
   
  Start at one of the holes closest to the wires and punch that one, skip 2 and punch the third (so there's 2 non-punched in-between) and repeat.  You will end up at the hole closest to the wires on the other side and they'll be spaced equally, which I think is the goal.


----------



## swspiers

Hi all!
   
  Has anyone ever noticed that Grado's, in my case the iGrado and the 225i, sound better at low volume?  I've been thinking about the frequency curve, the complaints about lack of bass-impact and shrill highs, and other negative aspects of these cans.  Excuse me if I'm discovering the obvious, but I just noticed that when I have the volume set to give me about 80 to 85 dB, both sets REALLY open up nicely.  Everything balances out- bass is clear and present, highs don't shriek and the mids truly shine.  Go up above approx. 95 dB, and everything starts to fall apart: soundstage and imaging suffer, bass becomes bloated, and highs pierce.
   
  Is this discovery as stupid as discovering that "beer tastes good"?  am I stating the obvious?
   
  In any case, I am beginning to suspect that a few of the Grado's, not just the GS1000, are voiced with the Fletcher-Munson curve in mind.  They are simply designed to save our hearing by sounding the best at moderate volume.  I also think that Grado is pretty savvy when it comes to bass, and don't bother with the bottom octave because they understand both psychoacoustics and how real, live bass guitars are EQ'd, which is with an emphasis on mids between about 80 and 250 Hz and below 40 Hz dialed way back.  A lot of bass cabinets have a steep roll-off below 50 Hz, by the way.
   
  Thoughts?


----------



## ferday

swspiers said:


> Hi all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well my new 80's arrived this morning and since I only have a couple hours on them I won't speak from experience, but there was a 'letter' from grado in the box stating they were designed for lower volumes, so I suspect you're onto something there

I will say that the 'grado house sound' is very much my thing...although I can say they are "technically" inferior to my he400's (makes sense considering the price point) I am absolutely loving what I am hearing so far.


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





ferday said:


> Well my new 80's arrived this morning and since I only have a couple hours on them I won't speak from experience, but there was a 'letter' from grado in the box stating they were designed for lower volumes, so I suspect you're onto something there
> 
> I will say that the 'grado house sound' is very much my thing...although I can say they are "technically" inferior to my he400's (makes sense considering the price point) I am absolutely loving what I am hearing so far.


 
  Yeah, but who pays attention to instructions!
   
  I have the HE-5LE's.  And while they are indeed superior to the 225i's, it is not as clear cut for me anymore.  Again, it's a matter of volume.  The 5LE's need significant power and volume to shine, and when they do they are truly an amazing experience.  I like flagship-level gear, and I also pre-ordered the Alpha from Mr. Speakers.
   
  However, when it comes to moderate volume, moderate power needs, and high expectations regarding detail, depth, timbre, dynamics and all that stuff, the Grado may not be so inferior.  Volume-matching in testing gear is way over-rated, especially if the gear being tested is designed for different volume levels.
   
  Thanks for the response, and yes, I had the same instructions with my set, which I promptly ignored.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





ferday said:


> Well my new 80's arrived this morning and since I only have a couple hours on them I won't speak from experience, but there was a 'letter' from grado in the box stating they were designed for lower volumes, so I suspect you're onto something there
> 
> I will say that the 'grado house sound' is very much my thing...although I can say they are "technically" inferior to my he400's (makes sense considering the price point) I am absolutely loving what I am hearing so far.


 
  I had a similar experience when auditioning the HE400 and 500. I wasn't listening to my own music. But,  was able to listen to Nora Jones and Led Zeppelin and Linda Sterling. The Hes had an edge IMO, in the pop/jazz of Nora Jones and the classical crossover of Linda Sterling. But, when it came to listen to the harder hitting Zeppelin, my Grados just hit it.
   
  I could see the HE's were technically a better or at least more refined, but something about my 225i, most of which I chalked up to familiarity, just felt great particularly when listening to more aggressive sounds. I have read that some people describe the SR series as being aggressive, foreword and in "in your face" similar to being on stage at a show, vs being more laid back or sitting in the middle of an audience in a larger space....I don't know...but I do think they have a rawer, less refined sound perhaps like being at a rock concert.


----------



## ferday

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> I had a similar experience when auditioning the HE400 and 500. I wasn't listening to my own music. But,  was able to listen to Nora Jones and Led Zeppelin and Linda Sterling. The Hes had an edge IMO, in the pop/jazz of Nora Jones and the classical crossover of Linda Sterling. But, when it came to listen to the harder hitting Zeppelin, my Grados just hit it.
> 
> I could see the HE's were technically a better or at least more refined, but something about my 225i, most of which I chalked up to familiarity, just felt great particularly when listening to more aggressive sounds. I have read that some people describe the SR series as being aggressive, foreword and in "in your face" similar to being on stage at a show, vs being more laid back or sitting in the middle of an audience in a larger space....I don't know...but I do think they have a rawer, less refined sound perhaps like being at a rock concert.


 
   
  the HE's are more far more detailed and airy sounding...refined is probably good term...but i expect that detail and smoothness would scale up with the higher grado models as well.  also there are few cans in existence that can even_ touch_ the bass quality of the 400's, IMO not even the HE500's or HE-6...only the LCD-2 exceeds it from the high end junk i've demoed
   
  but....there's something about the guitar timbre and attitude of these lowly grado cans that i'm already loving.  immediately at home with some of my favorite guitar oriented recordings (Master of Puppets just _smashes_ on these things).  i expect to have a lot of fun with these, and i can't wait to start modding LOL...it's early to say but i could see some higher end grado's in my future, especially since a huge part of my listening is metal 
   
  FWIW i'm listening through my M/M stack right now, i have a few other sources to play with when i have some free time so i'm curious to see how they scale with source!


----------



## gefski

swspiers said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Has anyone ever noticed that Grado's, in my case the iGrado and the 225i, sound better at low volume?
> 
> Is this discovery as stupid as discovering that "beer tastes good"?




Absolutely. When I sold my Senn HD650s a year or so ago, I had been hearing incredibly natural detail and texture from top to bottom on them. But after listening sessions, I realized I had been listening significantly loud to achieve this. My SR60s seemed to give me all of that at a lower volume. Call it Row A versus Row J presentation. So I upgraded in the Grado line. (Don't get me wrong, I think Senn has true high fidelity cans)

I also admit the Grado forward presentation can be "shouty" in the midrange (vocals) at higher volumes.

So no perfect cans I guess. The closest I've owned are Stax Lambda series--big soundstage, relaxed and laid back yet gobs of detail, true instrumental timbre, never in my face.

...and SOME beers taste really good.


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





ferday said:


> but....there's something about the guitar timbre and attitude of these lowly grado cans that i'm already loving.  immediately at home with some of my favorite guitar oriented recordings (Master of Puppets just _smashes_ on these things).  i expect to have a lot of fun with these, and i can't wait to start modding LOL...it's early to say but i could see some higher end grado's in my future, especially since a huge part of my listening is metal


 
  Once again, the guitar shines from another perspective. 
   
  This is getting very interesting to me.  A lot of what I read on Headfi relates to the science of physics and engineering.  Both are very respectable disciplines.  However, those two disciplines end as soon as the headphones touch the ears, which is when neurobiology and the psychology of perception take over.  I'm not so sure that Grado truly ignores objective science, as I have seen written many times in posts on Headfi, and reviews from pro's.  It would be interesting to see an fMRI of the tonotopic map, which is part of the audio cortex in the brain, and compare the internal frequency response of Grado's compared to the 'technically superior' headphones out there. 
   
  I am starting to understand why I prefer the 225's to the 5LE's in some cases.


----------



## kvtaco17

Wrong thread lol


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Has anyone ever noticed that Grado's, in my case the iGrado and the 225i, sound better at low volume?  I've been thinking about the frequency curve, the complaints about lack of bass-impact and shrill highs, and other negative aspects of these cans.  Excuse me if I'm discovering the obvious, but I just noticed that when I have the volume set to give me about 80 to 85 dB, both sets REALLY open up nicely.  Everything balances out- bass is clear and present, highs don't shriek and the mids truly shine.  Go up above approx. 95 dB, and everything starts to fall apart: soundstage and imaging suffer, bass becomes bloated, and highs pierce.
> 
> ...


how loud is 85db exactly? I'm always curious to how loud people listen to music at, especially when readings reviews. volume can make a huge difference.


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> how loud is 85db exactly? I'm always curious to how loud people listen to music at, especially when readings reviews. volume can make a huge difference.


 
  take a look at this:


----------



## bassboysam

thanks.


----------



## pixelsphotopro

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> Yup, when I used PA2V2 with my sr80, sounded really good. Most noticeable SQ difference was the bass.


 
  Will using PAV2 with SR225i help?


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





pixelsphotopro said:


> Will using PAV2 with SR225i help?


 
  Holy old posts batman, went way back for that one didn't you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  But, anyway, I have the PA2V2, the E11, and cMoybb, oh and the Deware Zenhead I just built and all of them add their own goodness to the SR325is and PS500's, so I woul dthink they would work just fine with the SR225i's, also.


----------



## MarkBench

No Higher Grados in Nashville?
   
  Try UPS...I think they still deliver there.  LOL...Good luck your'e going in the right direction.


----------



## jaywillin

i know UPS , USPS all to well, lots of boxes get dropped off here, the ps500's are somewhere between canada, and my house
  and i'm ready for them, as i really can't keep two cans at this price level, either the ms2, or the 500 will find their way to the sale thread soon,
  y'all be checking your wallets, a good deal may be in someones future


----------



## MacedonianHero

jaywillin said:


> i know UPS , USPS all to well, lots of boxes get dropped off here, the ps500's are somewhere between canada, and my house
> and i'm ready for them, as i really can't keep two cans at this price level, either the ms2, or the 500 will find their way to the sale thread soon,
> y'all be checking your wallets, a good deal may be in someones future




Actually your new PS500s were just processed through Chicago.


----------



## barid

Snagged a pair of hp2's from the FS forum today. Now i play the waiting game till they get here. Interested to see what the old grado can do.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





pixelsphotopro said:


> Will using PAV2 with SR225i help?


 
   
  PAV2 with a line-out signal works wonders with most headphones. Gary is awesome to deal with and his product is solid. It's humble pricepoint and appearance is the only thing holding it back IMO.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Actually your new PS500s were just processed through Chicago.


 

 ahhhh, i see that now !! when i checked last night was still showing processed through  toronto ,
  inching their way closer , very cool


----------



## BillsonChang007

Hello!

Just won a Grado SR60i will be getting them sooner and later! It will be my first Grado headphone!!! XD I myself LOVE metal rocks and some other aggressive music so I am guessing I will like the Grado SR60i but the question is, what to aspect?! XD I am now currently using the XBA-4 so probably the IEM shall be my portable headphone and the Grado will be my reference real soon!!! 

Any recommended ALBUMS to listen with the Grados? XD getting REALLY excited can't wait to get my first pair of Grado!!! And I heard it's a good headphone for modding! 

Billson


----------



## barid

Quote: 





billsonchang007 said:


> Any recommended ALBUMS to listen with the Grados?


 
   
  Anything with prominent guitars will sound nice.  Maybe some classic rock?


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





billsonchang007 said:


> Any recommended ALBUMS to listen with the Grados? XD getting REALLY excited can't wait to get my first pair of Grado!!! And I heard it's a good headphone for modding!
> 
> Billson


 
  Soundgarden- Superunknown perhaps?
   
  Any Opeth album, though I prefer 'Still Life'
   
  Just pick YOUR favorite and go from there!


----------



## BillsonChang007

swspiers said:


> Soundgarden- Superunknown perhaps?
> 
> Any Opeth album, though I prefer 'Still Life'
> 
> Just pick YOUR favorite and go from there!



I have actually picked out some already just awhile ago like the "Supermercy" by Muse, Fall Out Boys albums xD



barid said:


> Anything with prominent guitars will sound nice.  Maybe some classic rock?




Thanks for the suggestion! XD

Billson


----------



## CH23

i'd say "guitars" by Mike Oldfield is a perfect Grado album.

While we're discussing great pieces for Grados: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpMfL_rG2Cw


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





billsonchang007 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Just won a Grado SR60i will be getting them sooner and later! It will be my first Grado headphone!!! XD I myself LOVE metal rocks and some other aggressive music so I am guessing I will like the Grado SR60i but the question is, what to aspect?! XD I am now currently using the XBA-4 so probably the IEM shall be my portable headphone and the Grado will be my reference real soon!!!
> 
> ...


 
  Definitely check out Alice In Chains album (SAP), really cool, mostly acoustic, guitars and vocals, there are 5 tracks on the album, 4 of them are 10+, you will definitely enjoy the sound from your 60i's. Congratulations on your win!


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





billsonchang007 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Just won a Grado SR60i will be getting them sooner and later! It will be my first Grado headphone!!! XD I myself LOVE metal rocks and some other aggressive music so I am guessing I will like the Grado SR60i but the question is, what to aspect?! XD I am now currently using the XBA-4 so probably the IEM shall be my portable headphone and the Grado will be my reference real soon!!!
> 
> ...


 
  you should listen to whatever you think of when you want to crank it up and put the pedal to the metal. IMO, your 60 will sound great and be FUN with any of your aggressive music. Incidentally, it will also sound good with acoustic music and jazz. The only thing I don't think it sounds great with is large symphonic works where you might want something that is technically more proficient with a larger soundstage. But from your post, it doesn't sound like you're listening to a lot of opera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm an aging rock and metal dude. I listen to a 225 which is just a little further up the food chain. I listen to schiit ton of metal/punk/rock, but also to blues, jazz, folk, ambient...it's all great IMO.
   
  You've got a great little entry level metal, rock, blues-guitar oriented can...may be all you'll ever want.


----------



## zeinharis

Quote: 





billsonchang007 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Just won a Grado SR60i will be getting them sooner and later! It will be my first Grado headphone!!! XD I myself LOVE metal rocks and some other aggressive music so I am guessing I will like the Grado SR60i but the question is, what to aspect?! XD I am now currently using the XBA-4 so probably the IEM shall be my portable headphone and the Grado will be my reference real soon!!!
> 
> ...


 
   
  Congrats to you!, here is some metal album for you to enjoy


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> ahhhh, i see that now !! when i checked last night was still showing processed through  toronto ,
> inching their way closer , very cool


 
  Hopefully they weren't on the UPS plane that crashed in Alabama this morning...


----------



## jaywillin

liquidzoo said:


> Hopefully they weren't on the UPS plane that crashed in Alabama this morning...



No, they are coming by USPS I believe , but I'm sure I've had stuff on that flight before, Amazon's warehouse is in Louisville


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Still not too impressed with ps1000s,,.. Im starting to accept the fact that the RS1i really are grados true flagship (besides maybe the hp1000 which are unobtainium)


----------



## rgs9200m

I went thru 2 pairs of PS1000s but sold off both of them (1 recabled)  after 10 years of being pleased with my RS1s for what they are.
  I just couldn't take the sometimes out-of-control bass or highs. I think they can be improved because they have a nice "big" sound, and I hope Grado is working on that for a future version.
  I still have the RS1s, along with GS1000i phones that I like.


----------



## bassboysam

anyone every try the PS1000 with L-cush pads?


----------



## swspiers

Just got a FiiO  E10 for my iGrado's.  Man, this thing is small!
   
  So far, it is a perfect amplifier.  I judge them on a subtractive basis: if they alter soundstage, then it's distortion.  If it makes my cans sound better, they were either underpowered, or it's adding distortion.  If I can play at LOW volume and still get into the sound, it's perfect.
   
  So far, the E10 is doing quite well.


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> Just got a FiiO  E10 for my iGrado's.  Man, this thing is small!
> 
> So far, it is a perfect amplifier.  I judge them on a subtractive basis: if they alter soundstage, then it's distortion.  If it makes my cans sound better, they were either underpowered, or it's adding distortion.  If I can play at LOW volume and still get into the sound, it's perfect.
> 
> So far, the E10 is doing quite well.



 
 i like the E10 a lot. I have an E17 as well and I like that too.


----------



## Pepe Silvia

Hello everyone.. im a new user and a new owner of grado 225i. i have with them for about 3 months and im in love because im a guitarrist and this headphones are just perfect for my taste of music (gypsyjazz, blues, rock, funk, ska and even reggae sound awesome. i Bought also the yellow flat pads to replace the hurtful L cushions so they are not that bright and improve a little the bass.
   
  im wondering if this headphones improves with an amp. i heard that little dot i+ is really good, but im a newbie and im learning what is best and whats not about headphones in general 
   
  the other question is about the DAC. i have an asus D1 on my PC but im not sure if upgrading it could increase the quality of the grado. and which DAC is a good combo for the 225i for 200 or less money.
   
  thanks alot in advance guys i've been reading alot this thread and the forums in general but today  i decided to join the comunity. to share my experience and learn from the comunity.. and sorry bout my ugly english im from Venezuela.


----------



## LCfiner

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> anyone every try the PS1000 with L-cush pads?


 
  yes. Not recommended. bass, in particular, is out of control - it’s tuned for the farther distance from your ears you get with G cush.
   
  I also tried the PS1000 with flats just for fun. HA! Obviously not deigned for them. it sounded bloated and muddy with the super thin flat pads.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





pepe silvia said:


> Hello everyone.. im a new user and a new owner of grado 225i. i have with them for about 3 months and im in love because im a guitarrist and this headphones are just perfect for my taste of music (gypsyjazz, blues, rock, funk, ska and even reggae sound awesome. i Bought also the yellow flat pads to replace the hurtful L cushions so they are not that bright and improve a little the bass.
> 
> im wondering if this headphones improves with an amp. i heard that little dot i+ is really good, but im a newbie and im learning what is best and whats not about headphones in general
> 
> ...


 
  Welcome to Head-Fi, I have the LD1+ and run them with the SR325is and also the 80i's and I also have the Schiit Magni/Modi combo (amp/dac), they are both very nice amplifiers for the Grado's as far as I'm concerned, especially for the price!
  I don't know about your DAC, but I do like the Modi DAC with either the LD1+ or the Magni.


----------



## BillsonChang007

zeinharis said:


> Congrats to you!, here is some metal album for you to enjoy







joseph69 said:


> Definitely check out Alice In Chains album (SAP), really cool, mostly acoustic, guitars and vocals, there are 5 tracks on the album, 4 of them are 10+, you will definitely enjoy the sound from your 60i's. Congratulations on your win!







markm1 said:


> you should listen to whatever you think of when you want to crank it up and put the pedal to the metal. IMO, your 60 will sound great and be FUN with any of your aggressive music. Incidentally, it will also sound good with acoustic music and jazz. The only thing I don't think it sounds great with is large symphonic works where you might want something that is technically more proficient with a larger soundstage. But from your post, it doesn't sound like you're listening to a lot of opera
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hhahaha thanks for the musics and the congrats! XD

I just love getting new headphones especially great headphones like the Grados xD 

Billson


----------



## jaywillin

not exactly grado related, other than i'll be listening on grado's anyway
  i just pledged to help fund the geek dac/amp by light harmonic on kickstarter (http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gavn8r/geek-a-new-usb-awesomifier-for-headphones)
  i have no earthly idea why, other than i'm a little nuts
  boy do i live dangerous


----------



## coolkidsforlife

jaywillin said:


> not exactly grado related, other than i'll be listening on grado's anyway
> i just pledged to help fund the geek dac/amp by light harmonic on kickstarter (http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gavn8r/geek-a-new-usb-awesomifier-for-headphones)
> i have no earthly idea why, other than i'm a little nuts
> boy do i live dangerous



Would be cool to have but as a 14 year old teenager don't have money to spend on headphones, amp, *AND* that


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





coolkidsforlife said:


> Would be cool to have but as a 14 year old teenager don't have money to spend on headphones, amp, *AND* that


 

 and you don't get it til january , and i really should spend on something else, (just an authorization on credit card for now)


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> not exactly grado related, other than i'll be listening on grado's anyway
> i just pledged to help fund the geek dac/amp by light harmonic on kickstarter (http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gavn8r/geek-a-new-usb-awesomifier-for-headphones)
> i have no earthly idea why, other than i'm a little nuts
> boy do i live dangerous


 
  So-are you the $5000 backer?  That would be nuts


----------



## myears

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/features/the-10-best-headphones-8762247.html
   
  comments are fun.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> Just got a FiiO  E10 for my iGrado's.  Man, this thing is small!
> 
> So far, it is a perfect amplifier.  I judge them on a subtractive basis: if they alter soundstage, then it's distortion.  If it makes my cans sound better, they were either underpowered, or it's adding distortion.  If I can play at LOW volume and still get into the sound, it's perfect.
> 
> So far, the E10 is doing quite well.


 
   
  how can something underpowered  or low sound better? and how do you know the non-existant soundstage you are hearing isn't distortion?


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> So-are you the $5000 backer?  That would be nuts



Lol, nope ,a whopping $139 , I've always wanted to Vegas, never made it, so I rolled the dice


----------



## HPiper

I know this is asking for a lot of opinion and little else, but I am trying to decide if I should send my SR225's in and have them refurbished and repaired, for around $80 total, or pick up a used pair of 225i phones for around $110. In other words have any of you had a chance to hear the older 225 and the 225i back to back and was the i version significantly better? I have my 325i phones so I am not going to be without headphones, so shipping them in for a couple weeks is no hardship at all, just wondering what the relative sound quality of the two 225's are?


----------



## myears

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> Just got a FiiO  E10 for my iGrado's.  Man, this thing is small!
> 
> So far, it is a perfect amplifier.  I judge them on a subtractive basis: if they alter soundstage, then it's distortion.  If it makes my cans sound better, they were either underpowered, or it's adding distortion.  If I can play at LOW volume and still get into the sound, it's perfect.
> 
> So far, the E10 is doing quite well.


 

  
  It would be nice to hear your opinion about the E10 used only as a DAC with a receiver (from the E10 line out) compared to the E10 used as DAC/Amp.


----------



## gefski

pepe silvia said:


> Hello everyone.. im a new user and a new owner of grado 225i. i have with them for about 3 months and im in love because im a guitarrist and this headphones are just perfect for my taste of music (gypsyjazz, blues, rock, funk, ska and even reggae sound awesome. i Bought also the yellow flat pads to replace the hurtful L cushions so they are not that bright and improve a little the bass.
> 
> im wondering if this headphones improves with an amp. i heard that little dot i+ is really good, but im a newbie and im learning what is best and whats not about headphones in general
> 
> ...




The 225is are a window (a very good one) on everything upstream. That starts with the music files. They should be lossless (such as wav or flac) and delivered to the dac with quality software. In other words, what you feed the dac matters. Poor quality files can't be "corrected" by any component downstream. 

Then see what reviewers say about the sonic characteristics of dacs in your price range. Same with amps, but also pay attention to their versatility driving lots of different cans. Take your time and listen to as much gear as possible. You're a musician and know what real music sounds like. 

Have fun!


----------



## Pepe Silvia

thanks for the reply to both of you. i started to switch my entire collection of music to flac because of my 225i. unfortunately in Venezuela there is no such store to test out equipment like amps dacs or even high quality headphones. thats why its so important to me to read and be acurate about my purshases and what suits best for my taste. 
   
  im honestly very very happy with the grado 225i thinking and searching a way to improve even more the sound of it. thats why im starting to seek for an amp that tunes down a little bit the bright. i also saw around that little i+ its good for it, but now im not sure what tubes are the best for this vintage sound that im looking forthat suit my musical taste. and even more clueless if my current DAC (asus D1) is enough or should i switch it for a USB one. 
   
  thanks for the help and tips guys.


----------



## bassboysam

you can also try putting electrical tape around the outside of the bowl pads. this will tame some of the highs and give you a bit more bass.


----------



## jimbob54

@gefski - always wondered about the player used. I use itunes with mostly lossless files- has anybody got any thoughts as to whether SQ would be improved by any other player and if so which? Stream via Airplay to an Apple TV then optical to my DAC.


----------



## jimbob54

Quote: 





myears said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/features/the-10-best-headphones-8762247.html
> 
> comments are fun.


 
  Ho ho
  Sample comment:

 "wow, just wow.£14.50 bluetooth wireless stereo headphones on amazon.
 Look at the reviews."
   
  Dont think I will buddy!


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> how can something underpowered  or low sound better? and how do you know the non-existant soundstage you are hearing isn't distortion?


 
  Totally legitimate questions!
   
  The E10 is certainly not underpowered compared to the noisy and underwhelming out put from my Asus PC.  As far as 'low' sounding better, my average listening volume is roughly 80 to 85 dB, and the frequency response of the Grado's I have are perfect for that volume, with the emphasis on low-mids and the significant bump in the treble. They tend to follow the Fletcher-Munson curve, which is why they are the headphone of the choice for low-to-moderate volume listening
   
  The soundstage still exists, and YES, soundstage can be considered in and of-itself as a form of distortion.  I am used to the somewhat narrow presentation that Grado tends to deliver, at least in the two models I own.  The E10 did not significantly change the presentation of the headphones, it just gives me more of what I expect.  And I have no logical means to declare that my preference is not the distorted perception. 
   
  All I can state is that distortion itself is not necessarily a bad thing, otherwise tubes would not be popular and we'd all be rolling op-amps. But heck, the very act of reproducing music is essentially a distortion of the mastered file, considering I am unlikely to own the exact DAC/amp/speakers or headphones that were used in the mastering to begin with.
   
  Or to put it in a Zen context- if everything is distortion, then nothing is distortion. It simply is.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> Totally legitimate questions!
> 
> The E10 is certainly not underpowered compared to the noisy and underwhelming out put from my Asus PC.  As far as 'low' sounding better, my average listening volume is roughly 80 to 85 dB, and the frequency response of the Grado's I have are perfect for that volume, with the emphasis on low-mids and the significant bump in the treble. They tend to follow the Fletcher-Munson curve, which is why they are the headphone of the choice for low-to-moderate volume listening
> 
> ...


 

 i too have the e10, and have had it since my head fi journey began, i can't really tell you why (technicallly challenged), but i will say i like it ! i think i paid like $58 delivered ,
  the main thing, deficiency to me, and more noticeable when listening to my speakers , is the soundstage, its narrower, and thats really not so bad, but i do prefer the more spacious sound of my hrt music streamer ii+ , and it does some other things better, but which i get the itch to switch, i can sell, and listen to to the e10 all day long, until the next unit comes in, of course, my system isn't reference quality by any means, but the pieces i have generally work well together


----------



## jaywillin

holy S****, me and the ps500's are all in the same town !! ready for the mail to get here 3ish central time !!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





jimbob54 said:


> @gefski - always wondered about the player used. I use itunes with mostly lossless files- has anybody got any thoughts as to whether SQ would be improved by any other player and if so which? Stream via Airplay to an Apple TV then optical to my DAC.


 
   
   
  That's the same way I access my music and I get excellent results. There would have to be a significant improvement in quality for me to forego the convenience I get from using this set-up, and I've just never been able to hear any difference among transports in terms of accessing the 1s and 0s. Others feel differently, though, so hopefully they'll chime in and offer some feedback as well.  But I love the iTunes "remote" app on my iPhone....I just turn out the lights, fire up my gear, and control my entire music library with the touch of a button.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> holy S****, me and the ps500's are all in the same town !! ready for the mail to get here 3ish central time !!


 
   
   
  That's great news! I always get excited when I hear about someone picking up some PS500s...they've just become such a tremendous source of enjoyment for me, it's fun to hear about others discovering a similar love for these phones.


----------



## jimbob54

focker said:


> That's the same way I access my music and I get excellent results. There would have to be a significant improvement in quality for me to forego the convenience I get from using this set-up, and I've just never been able to hear any difference among transports in terms of accessing the 1s and 0s. Others feel differently, though, so hopefully they'll chime in and offer some feedback as well.  But I love the iTunes "remote" app on my iPhone....I just turn out the lights, fire up my gear, and control my entire music library with the touch of a button.



Ditto- improvements would have to be significant versus the genius of the functionality/simplicity.


----------



## bassboysam

i'm no techy, but isn't iTunes just software/interface. Isn't it the hardware that affects sound quality? I have iTunes and Foobar, and I don't hear any difference between the two when playing the same file on the same PC.


----------



## brokenthumb

Quote: 





focker said:


> That's great news! I always get excited when I hear about someone picking up some PS500s...they've just become such a tremendous source of enjoyment for me, it's fun to hear about others discovering a similar love for these phones.


 
   
  Then get excited! lol  I just purchased some PS500s yesterday and they should arrive next Wednesday.  This will be my first taste of a higher up Grado, can't wait!


----------



## jaywillin

brokenthumb said:


> Then get excited! lol  I just purchased some PS500s yesterday and they should arrive next Wednesday.  This will be my first taste of a higher up Grado, can't wait!



This is my first move upstream, grados or otherwise, other than some senn hd203, I haven't owned anything but grados


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> i'm no techy, but isn't iTunes just software/interface. Isn't it the hardware that affects sound quality? I have iTunes and Foobar, and I don't hear any difference between the two when playing the same file on the same PC.


 
  Oh man, iTunes sucks.  Everything I hear out of iTunes is garbage.  If I'm listening to something great, and I find out it's on iTunes, the suckiness becomes apparent to me.
   
  I am, of course, kidding.  I use Media Monkey, and occasionally Foobar.  I have Foobar mostly for future playback of DSD files.  I don't have time right now, but eventually I will.
   
  My only real objection to iTunes is the lack of native FLAC support.  I definitely prefer the iTunes interface
   
  To be totally geeky and honest, if I really, really, really want bit-perfect playback, I like the stodginess of VLC Media.  And it plays just about everything.


----------



## gefski

jimbob54 said:


> @gefski - always wondered about the player used. I use itunes with mostly lossless files- has anybody got any thoughts as to whether SQ would be improved by any other player and if so which? Stream via Airplay to an Apple TV then optical to my DAC.




I use Jplay mini. I believe it improves playback from a PC. It does so by shutting down hundreds of "tasks" the PC "wants" to run at the same time it plays music. All these tasks running at the same time can apparently increase jitter. 

Lots of industry experts are on record advocating that Computer audio users can improve SQ by manually doing some of the same things (take PC off line, disable virus protection, remove all usb plug-ins except the music stream, etc.) Check out discussions from Wavelength or Audioquest.

Please note that there is no claim of "improving" the bits. It's a simple attempt to make the PC a better player overall (like going from an $80 to an $800 cd player, same bits, better sound).

iTunes and JRiver have great graphics and features, and Jplay has nothing like that. My desktop system is as simple as I can get it. This works for me because my PC is just a music player. And while listening to music, I'm likely on my iPad reading on All Music Guide about the album I'm listening to ON GRADO RS1is. (staying on the thread topic)


----------



## jaywillin

jriver > music streamer ii+ > LD i+ PS500 ====> WOW  lol, ok, thats out of the way, i just got home, the wife signed for the package
  i've had them on about 15-20 minutes,  very pleased !


----------



## kvtaco17

^you better...you're... one of us now... one of us...


----------



## bearFNF

Welcome to the collective...


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> jriver > music streamer ii+ > LD i+ PS500 ====> WOW  lol, ok, thats out of the way, i just got home, the wife signed for the package
> i've had them on about 15-20 minutes,  very pleased !


 
  Congratulations!!! Don't forget to do a comparison with the MS2i's, I would love to hear your comments between the two, enjoy!!!


----------



## bassboysam

jaywillin said:


> jriver > music streamer ii+ > LD i+ PS500 ====> WOW  lol, ok, thats out of the way, i just got home, the wife signed for the package
> i've had them on about 15-20 minutes,  very pleased !



 
 enjoy!


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Congratulations!!! Don't forget to do a comparison with the MS2i's, I would love to hear your comments between the two, enjoy!!!


 

 thanks !
  as for comparison to the ms2
  after a few quick a/b's over the last 30-45 minutes, no real time for much detail other than one word MORE


----------



## swspiers

Drum roll please:
   
   
   
   
   
  This is officially my 100th post on Headfi.  The overwhelming majority of which have been on this thread.  Thanks for a fun, informative, and generally relaxed time folks.  It can get a bit testy in other threads...


----------



## brokenthumb

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> This is my first move upstream, grados or otherwise, other than some senn hd203, I haven't owned anything but grados


 
   
  I've owned a few of the top headphones but I always come back to the SR80i's, there is just something about the Grado sound that I love.
   
  Hope your enjoying yours!


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> Drum roll please:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 congrats !!
  probably 80%-90% of my posts are here, maybe 10%-15%over in the little dot tube rolling thread, the rest just here and there
  it seems most folks, here, and the LD thread, don't care as much about specs, numbers , flavors of the month, etc
  the attitude here is more about having fun collectively , respecting others opinions, experiences etc, just a good vibe here


----------



## semicoln

jaywillin said:


> congrats !!
> probably 80%-90% of my posts are here, maybe 10%-15%over in the little dot tube rolling thread, the rest just here and there
> it seems most folks, here, and the LD thread, don't care as much about specs, numbers , flavors of the month, etc
> the attitude here is more about having fun collectively , respecting others opinions, experiences etc, just a good vibe here




I agree, this is one of the most fun threads I've found. 

Congrats on the purchase, jay. Looking forward to your opinions.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> I've owned a few of the top headphones but I always come back to the SR80i's, there is just something about the Grado sound that I love.
> 
> Hope your enjoying yours!


 

 i still haven't heard the 80, or 125, i hope to though, if i sell one of the two i now have, i'm sure i will at some point, i'd like to have a SR in the stable,


----------



## brokenthumb

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> i still haven't heard the 80, or 125, i hope to though, if i sell one of the two i now have, i'm sure i will at some point, i'd like to have a SR in the stable,


 
   
  I love my 80i, it was the first headphone I bought and I can't seem to part ways with it.  I'm also thinking of picking up the Little Dot 1+ Hybrid amp for my Grado's, it seems to have a lot of praise on this thread.  Fun times ahead!


----------



## kvtaco17

You sir need a little dot amp!


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> I love my 80i, it was the first headphone I bought and I can't seem to part ways with it.  I'm also thinking of picking up the Little Dot 1+ Hybrid amp for my Grado's, it seems to have a lot of praise on this thread.  Fun times ahead!


 

 i'm listening to my little dot right now , i love it  !! where abouts in georgia are you ??


----------



## brokenthumb

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> i'm listening to my little dot right now , i love it  !! where abouts in georgia are you ??


 
   
  Southwest in Miller County.  I'm around 50 miles from Dothan, AL and about 60 miles from Tallahassee, Florida.  Terrible weather right now.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> You sir need a little dot amp!


 
  Would there be any rationale for owning a LD 1+ and an Asgard-2 or would that be redundant....two entry level amps?


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> Would there be any rationale for owning a LD 1+ and an Asgard-2 or would that be redundant....two entry level amps?


 

 i don't think so, but don't ask me, i have three !
  seriously, i like one tube(or hybrid), one solid state


----------



## swspiers

Okay, I need to get something off my chest.
   
  Whenever I mention the iGrado's, it seems to be thread-kill.  Does anyone else own these?  Does anyone else like them?
   
  I have been listening to them fairly often the past few days on my PC rig  with my new FiiO E10, and the 225i's in my main rig straight out of a Marantz SR-7003 receiver headphone jack.
   
  In terms of balance, soundstage, timbre, detail, and all the other goofy things we listen for, the iGrado's seem to be superior.  And not in a minor way.  they are presenting a convincing 3-d audio image on par with my HE-5LE's.  They don't sound as good or smooth, but they are unbelievably good sounding for what appears to be a much-maligned headphone.
   
  Even questionable sources like Hulu Plus sound absolutely stellar with these cans.  What they do with voices is simply amazing.  It could be as simple as exceeding low expectations, but after a month or so the romance usually wears off, and a person is prone to move onto the next FOTM.
   
  At this point,  I have to rate my cans in this order: HE-5LE, iGrado, 225i, Sennheiser PX-100II.
   
  It really makes me wonder how the 60i's would do in the lineup?


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> Southwest in Miller County.  I'm around 50 miles from Dothan, AL and about 60 miles from Tallahassee, Florida.  Terrible weather right now.


 

 i grew up in macon, lived for 10 yrs in helen, before i moved to bama, my sister lived in blakely for a few years, its beautiful here, stay safe !


----------



## bassboysam

ok confession time. been cheating on my grados with a pair of Audio-Technica AD2000X. I have never owned such comfortable headphones. and the detail is amazing. my only complaint so far is that the vocals can get buried a bit due to the mids being a little recessed...or recessed compared to grados.


----------



## swspiers

LOL
   
  I admit that I too am going to cheat on Grado's, as I have pre-ordered a set of Mr Speakers Alpha Dogs.
   
  Oh, and every now and then I play with my HE-5LE's
   
  It does feel like cheating though!


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> Okay, I need to get something off my chest.
> 
> Whenever I mention the iGrado's, it seems to be thread-kill.  Does anyone else own these?  Does anyone else like them?
> 
> ...


 
  I was kinda wondering that, also.  I primarily use my iGrado at work, in fact they were my introduction to Grado a few years ago.  I now have more of them, favorites being the newly acquired PS500's.
   
  I also have other cans I regularly listen to.  The grados are usually what I listen to when working on my computers at home and work, though.  HD800's and HE500's are for the living room and movies and such... the Stax or HD800's for zoning out.  But I often switch headphones around for a change of pace.  That, to me, is a major part of the fun.


----------



## Matro5

Quote: 





focker said:


> That's great news! I always get excited when I hear about someone picking up some PS500s...they've just become such a tremendous source of enjoyment for me, it's fun to hear about others discovering a similar love for these phones.


 
  Me too, Focker! 
   
  So, I brought my PS500  to the California Audio Show last Friday. I was out of town for the Saturday Head-fi meet, but I got to try them on a few Schiit headphone amps at the Headmaster setup. I also got to hear the HD800s and the T1s for the first time. And you know what? I found that I was still thrilled with my PS500s. They were absolutely stunning out the Schiit Valhalla. 
   
  Quick impressions: I noticed pretty quickly that I preferred the PS500 to the T1, even though the build quality feels more substantial on the T1, the Grado sound is much more to my liking. I didn't spend enough time to form a strong opinion on the HD800 except to say that it sounded really crisp and clean. Nothing to fault there in the slightest. But, I'm a Grado guy, I think. 
   
  Now, the Stax 009? That I definitely did not want to give back.


----------



## jaywillin

well, after a few short hours with the ps500, and some going back and forth with the ms2, the thing that surprises me more than anything,
  is how good the ms2 is, being that it retails for half the price of the ps500
  not saying its better, but comparing, and possibly deciding IF one IS "better",  may be harder than i was thinking.


----------



## kvtaco17

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> well, after a few short hours with the ps500, and some going back and forth with the ms2, the thing that surprises me more than anything,
> is how good the ms2 is, being that it retails for half the price of the ps500
> not saying its better, but comparing, and possibly deciding IF one IS "better",  may be harder than i was thinking.


 

 do you have g cushions on hand? Cuz I'd slap em' on the PS500 and experience some massive sound stage and something closer to a neutral sound. (its my preferred setup)


----------



## brokenthumb

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> i grew up in macon, lived for 10 yrs in helen, before i moved to bama, my sister lived in blakely for a few years, its beautiful here, stay safe !


 
   
  Awesome!  It's nice to see someone from around the same area on here.  I still visit Blakely every now and then, it's just a hop and skip down the road.
   
  Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> do you have g cushions on hand? Cuz I'd slap em' on the PS500 and experience some massive sound stage and something closer to a neutral sound. (its my preferred setup)


 
   
  That's one thing I would like to try out eventually with the PS500.  The g cushions look like they would be super comfortable as well.


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> do you have g cushions on hand? Cuz I'd slap em' on the PS500 and experience some massive sound stage and something closer to a neutral sound. (its my preferred setup)



I have a pair of ear zonk knock offs, tried veeeery briefly, I'll give it more head time tomorrow


----------



## kvtaco17

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> Awesome!  It's nice to see someone from around the same area on here.  I still visit Blakely every now and then, it's just a hop and skip down the road.
> 
> 
> That's one thing I would like to try out eventually with the PS500.  The g cushions look like they would be super comfortable as well.


 
   
  They are the comfiest cans ever like that! (tied with the ad700x/900x/1000x/2000x and w1000+, Sennheiser HD800/700/650/600 and maybe even the AKG 70x non bumpy headband and the Beyer DT Series)


----------



## kvtaco17

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> I have a pair of ear zonk knock offs, tried veeeery briefly, I'll give it more head time tomorrow


 

 you will get a lot less in your face mid bass, so I'd recommend starting with the g-cush tomorrow first so your ears aren't looking for that extra bass you've been listening to.


----------



## semicoln

swspiers said:


> Okay, I need to get something off my chest.
> 
> Whenever I mention the iGrado's, it seems to be thread-kill.  Does anyone else own these?  Does anyone else like them?




I've wondered about them but never have given them a try. It's really that behind the head style band that keeps me from trying them. I owned some Sony headphones of that style and found them horribly uncomfortable, but having a more portable Grado is appealing.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> well, after a few short hours with the ps500, and some going back and forth with the ms2, the thing that surprises me more than anything,
> is how good the ms2 is, being that it retails for half the price of the ps500
> not saying its better, but comparing, and possibly deciding IF one IS "better",  may be harder than i was thinking.


 
  This is why I was awaiting your impressions between the two headphones, because if I recall  you and I both agreed that from what we have read on this thread, the 500's sounded very similar to the MS2i's, from the way people where speaking about them, and now that you have the two side by side we (or maybe I should speak for myself) were under the impression they were double the price than the MS2i, but sounded very much like the MS2i, and I only say this because I did once own the MS2i, and found them to be very heavy on the mid bass, at least for my tastes, which is why I switched to the 325's. Also one is probably not better than the other, only slightly different, (more bass with the 500's) for a significant price difference. Please remember, this is only a conclusion I had drawn for the thread, and by all means I do not in any way wish to hurt your feelings by my thoughts, so please don't take this the wrong way, I honestly hope you will enjoy them!!!


----------



## jimbob54

I





swspiers said:


> Okay, I need to get something off my chest.
> 
> Whenever I mention the iGrado's, it seems to be thread-kill.  Does anyone else own these?  Does anyone else like them?
> 
> ...


 

I own a pair and did own the 60s. I like the sound of the igrado but can't wear for long as I hate the form factor. Hurt my ears. In the house I would always wear something with a headband. Never a/b between the 2.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> Then get excited! lol  I just purchased some PS500s yesterday and they should arrive next Wednesday.  This will be my first taste of a higher up Grado, can't wait!


 
   
   
  What??? Two Focker Happy Dances in one day!! This is too much!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> Drum roll please:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Definitely some rough waters in other threads...glad you're a part of our little Grado contingent, though...I've enjoyed your participation and I'm sure others feel the same way.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> ok confession time. been cheating on my grados with a pair of Audio-Technica AD2000X. I have never owned such comfortable headphones. and the detail is amazing. my only complaint so far is that the vocals can get buried a bit due to the mids being a little recessed...or recessed compared to grados.


 
   
  I can't speak for others in here, but personally I always encourage continuing to explore other headphones in addition to the Grados. I seem to enjoy my Grados more having them as part of a small collection as opposed to them being my only phones. That's not to say I couldn't be very happy with just a pair of Grados cause I certainly could. The PS500s still slightly edge out my T1s as my favorite phone overall. But I find it can be more fun when the party is a little bigger


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





matro5 said:


> Me too, Focker!
> 
> So, I brought my PS500  to the California Audio Show last Friday. I was out of town for the Saturday Head-fi meet, but I got to try them on a few Schiit headphone amps at the Headmaster setup. I also got to hear the HD800s and the T1s for the first time. And you know what? I found that I was still thrilled with my PS500s. They were absolutely stunning out the Schiit Valhalla.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I think that's one of the best ways to really hone in on your preferences - contrasting and comparing other headphones up against your 500s. That's exactly how I realized I was a Grado guy primarily, as well, cause I kept finding a $599 phone was consistently SLIGHTLY edging out a phone that costs over twice as much (the T1s). The one area I prefer the T1s is with movies, but with music the 500s remain king of the hill. Like you, I auditioned the HD800s recently for about a half hour and found them to be excellent. I wasn't familiar with the gear in use, but I remember thinking that I don't know if I'd find enough there to justify having them in addition to my T1s...they didn't seem like enough of a complement in terms of the sonics. Its hard to get a real feel for it with only 30 mins, but I know they were well broken in and I had my own music with me, so that's the impression I was left with. But when I go from T1s to any of my Grados, or vice versa, it's really like getting another perspective on things. I find Beyer and Grado phones to be very complementary and I often find specific uses for each. 
   
  I hear ya on the Stax...I'm almost afraid to audition one of those lol


----------



## streetdragon

Like headfiers like grados, fun and lively 

Regardless i find that the ps500 and ms2i are at about the same level. The ps500 having a more rounded and prominent mid bass while it has less grain in the treble than the ms2i and a little smoother sounding overall. Not that the ms2 is grainy, it is still wonderful too also it has a more neutral and flatter bass than the ps500. Also at half the price it's really good, then again price at this point is not as important as preferences.


----------



## bassboysam

spent about 4 hours yesterday switching between the PS500 and AD2000X skimming through many albums. 99% of the time I preferred the AD2000X. the PS500 sounded very scooped in comparison with no mid range detail at all. I'm going to use the PS500 all day without going back and forth and see how I feel about them. I know I loved them before but that was before hearing the Audio-Technicas, I am hoping that by just using the PS500 my brain adjusts back to grado and I will find enjoyment in them. but head to head it was no contest I prefer the AD2000x sound.

This weekend I hope to be able to sit down with the AD2K and RS1.


----------



## BillsonChang007

streetdragon said:


> Like headfiers like grados, fun and lively




^ love this quote althought still waiting for mine to arrive xD


----------



## jaywillin

just got caught up reading the page and a half of posts from overnight , good, interesting stuff !
  contrasting/comparing, exposure to other headphones(its time i explore),
  overnight, i was thinking about preconceived notions, how we should keep them in balance
  we use them to make good purchasing decisions , but then we can get locked into what we think
  something will sound like.
  time to get out and about, more later !!


----------



## jaywillin

re: ps500 , when everything hits just right, its visceral


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> re: ps500 , when everything hits just right, its visceral


 
   
  Absolutely...there are certain tracks, and hell, Ive even had this happen with youtube vids, where it's just like, "holy crap, that is absolutely organic".  I even found a live version of "High Enough" by Damn Yankees from like 1993, just cause sometimes it's fun for me to take a trip down memory lane to what I was listening to during my HS and college years. I couldn't believe how amazing this live recording sounded on the 500s. I'm absolutely addicted to live tracks on my Grados. Just like my T1s are usually my dedicated movie headphones, when it comes to live music I always reach for my 500s or GS1ks.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





focker said:


> Absolutely...there are certain tracks, and hell, Ive even had this happen with youtube vids, where it's just like, "holy crap, that is absolutely organic".  I even found a live version of "High Enough" by Damn Yankees from like 1993, just cause sometimes it's fun for me to take a trip down memory lane to what I was listening to during my HS and college years. I couldn't believe how amazing this live recording sounded on the 500s. I'm absolutely addicted to live tracks on my Grados. Just like my T1s are usually my dedicated movie headphones, when it comes to live music I always reach for my 500s or GS1ks.


 

 a great deal of what i listen to is live, shows, i am a deadhead from georgia, so lots of dead shows, allmans , and widespread(i used to party with them, back in the day)
  when i was speaking of the preconceived notions earlier, between these to headphones, the ms2, and the 500, i would have NEVER guessed that the ms2 would sound "more grado" than the grado, but thats what i'm hearing, the ms2 has the more forward sound to me,


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> a great deal of what i listen to is live, shows, i am a deadhead from georgia, so lots of dead shows, allmans , and widespread(i used to party with them, back in the day)
> when i was speaking of the preconceived notions earlier, between these to headphones, the ms2, and the 500, i would have NEVER guessed that the ms2 would sound "more grado" than the grado, but thats what i'm hearing, the ms2 has the more forward sound to me,


 
   
   
  I haven't heard the Allesandro line yet, but the 500s are typically considered to be a departure from the typical Grado sound, so that makes sense that you say that.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





focker said:


> I haven't heard the Allesandro line yet, but the 500s are typically considered to be a departure from the typical Grado sound, so that makes sense that you say that.


 

 i think what my mind is trying to do, is give me a reason to keep them both


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> do you have g cushions on hand? Cuz I'd slap em' on the PS500 and experience some massive sound stage and something closer to a neutral sound. (its my preferred setup)


 
  +1 Love the PS500 comfort with the g-cush.  Even tried washing the L-cush, did get somewhat better, but still liked the g-cush better.
  Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> They are the comfiest cans ever like that! (tied with the ad700x/900x/1000x/2000x and w1000+, Sennheiser HD800/700/650/600 and maybe even the AKG 70x non bumpy headband and the Beyer DT Series)


 
  Yep, very comfortable, real close to the HD800 and Stax IMO.
  Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> i think what my mind is trying to do, is give me a reason to keep them both


 
  It's good to have options...


----------



## bassboysam

well I can tell you that the RS1s are putting up a much better fight against the AD2KX than the PS500s did. two different flavours of awesome. through about 75 songs I would say 50% of the time I am preferring the RS1 over the AD2KX, compared to almost 0% with the PS500 when compared against the AD2KX. 

the RS1s are warmer with punchier mid bass and creamier mids. the AD2KXs are more detailed with bass that extends deeper and wider soundstage. the mids seem sharper with the AD2KX whereas the RS1s big mid bass make its mids less pronounced.


----------



## parbaked

These are my 10 favorite John Grados.
  Disclaimers:
  A) I have HP-1000 but not including those although all listening is through a Joe Grado HP-2 amp.
  B) John's headphones can be inconsistent pair to pair / year to year, but IMO all good!
  C) I haven't listed to the GS1000/PS1000. for some reason they don't appeal to me.
  D) Not including the rare SR cans with HP-1000 drivers
   
  1. Vintage RS-1, older the better. Dynamic fun cans and so wonderful to handle. I want a wood box!
  2. Black 325 with pink drivers. Much more balanced and analytical. Must use Flats
  3. Original MS2 + closest in sound to HP-1000 when used with flats. These are my go to cans.
  4/5. HF-2/HF-1 = equally enjoyable! The bigger cups make the HF-2 "better" but the HF-1 is so nice and comfy too...
  6. RS1i: Probably as good or better than the RS1 but just not as "appealing" to me.
  7. 225/225i: i prefer the old look, but with the bigger cups and bigger cable the 225i is a better can!
  8. RS2/RS2i: Nice but I'd just get an RS1 - bigger cups and metal gimbals make the RS1 a no-brainer.
  9. PS-500: Like an HF-2 on steriods. More of a good thing is usually, butnot always better!
  10. SR60: I love mine, especially through a crappy portable source!


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> These are my 10 favorite John Grados.
> Disclaimers:
> A) I have HP-1000 but not including those although all listening is through a Joe Grado HP-2 amp.
> B) John's headphones can be inconsistent pair to pair / year to year, but IMO all good!
> ...


 
   
  very interesting !! appreciate you sharing your thoughts, my "plan" (lol) when i bought the ps500, was compare the ps500 to the ms2i and keep the one i felt i could live with the longest, the one best all around, and i ASSUMED it was going to be a pretty easy decision, and get another 225i for my "grado" . this may take a while, and thats ok ,best laid plans as they say,
  all my listening today with the ps500 has been with the knock off G's, i'll get the real ones.
  i assumed after i heard the 500, that the ms2i would be easy to part with , i really may keep it, i just switched to it, its not inferior at all to me, just different, in a good way


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> very interesting !! appreciate you sharing your thoughts, my "plan" (lol) when i bought the ps500, was compare the ps500 to the ms2i and keep the one i felt i could live with the longest, the one best all around, and i ASSUMED it was going to be a pretty easy decision, and get another 225i for my "grado" . this may take a while, and thats ok ,best laid plans as they say,
> all my listening today with the ps500 has been with the knock off G's, i'll get the real ones.
> i assumed after i heard the 500, that the ms2i would be easy to part with , i really may keep it, i just switched to it, its not inferior at all to me, just different, in a good way


 
  I have not heard the MS2i, but I do really appreciate my MS2 very much!


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> a great deal of what i listen to is live, shows, i am a deadhead from georgia, so lots of dead shows, allmans , and widespread(i used to party with them, back in the day)
> when i was speaking of the preconceived notions earlier, between these to headphones, the ms2, and the 500, i would have NEVER guessed that the ms2 would sound "more grado" than the grado, but thats what i'm hearing, the ms2 has the more forward sound to me,


 
  Sounds like you prefer the more foreword sound. That was my sense when A-B between my 225 and HE 500 at a meet. Even though the HE 500 were the more "high end" technically better phone, for some music the 225 just had that up front "in yo face w/ a can of mace" that I've become accustomed to and dig...being first row at the concert vibe.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> Sounds like you prefer the more foreword sound. That was my sense when A-B between my 225 and HE 500 at a meet. Even though the HE 500 were the more "high end" technically better phone, for some music the 225 just had that up front "in yo face w/ a can of mace" that I've become accustomed to and dig...being first row at the concert vibe.


 

 well, the 500 has that, not as much maybe as the ms2, But i stand by what i posted a little earlier, when the tumblers click into place with the 500, and it happens fairly often, its as close to real as anything i've ever heard that wasn't live, i've heard some very good hi fi equipment before, some high 5, low 6 figure systems, this is on par with some of those days hanging out in shops with the stuff i could never afford, and i'm sitting in my own living room.
  now, my experience with headphones is limited, this is new ground for me, and i may be in store for many more surprises
  i said before my plan was to choose which to keep, sell the other pretty fast. that plan is changed, like i said, i like both,
  hell right now, love both
  now, on the other hand, i also found a meridian explorer on the sale thread, i got it, anyone want a msii+ ??? lol


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> well, the 500 has that, not as much maybe as the ms2, But i stand by what i posted a little earlier, when the tumblers click into place with the 500, and it happens fairly often, its as close to real as anything i've ever heard that wasn't live, i've heard some very good hi fi equipment before, some high 5, low 6 figure systems, this is on par with some of those days hanging out in shops with the stuff i could never afford, and i'm sitting in my own living room.
> now, my experience with headphones is limited, this is new ground for me, and i may be in store for many more surprises
> i said before my plan was to choose which to keep, sell the other pretty fast. that plan is changed, like i said, i like both,
> hell right now, love both
> now, on the other hand, i also found a meridian explorer on the sale thread, i got it, anyone want a msii+ ??? lol


 
  Sounds like you think the 500 is a keeper? I would love to hear the 500 and RS1 in 1 setting


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> Sounds like you think the 500 is a keeper? I would love to hear the 500 and RS1 in 1 setting


 
  well, its only been a day
  for now, i am keeping both, i am gonna order the real grado g cushes, i may sell one down the road, but i am in nooooo hurry,
  now having said that, i better find a way to get the wife something !!


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> Sounds like you think the 500 is a keeper? I would love to hear the 500 and RS1 in 1 setting


 
  I will be doing this pretty soon...maybe a couple of months away.
   
  I have been saving funds for my next headphone, which will be the PS500.
   
  I listen to my RS1i pretty much everyday, I miss a day here and there, but for the most part I listen to them every evening.....they always sound good to me and put a smile on my face....I am hoping for the same from the PS500
   
  I am hoping that these two sets of cans will be my go to cans for many years to come.....I know that the RS1i is one of them.


----------



## AladdinSane

I've been happy with the PS500s for years. Now y'all making me think about the RS1!


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





aladdinsane said:


> I've been happy with the PS500s for years. Now y'all making me think about the RS1!


 

 i know right, and i just got mine !!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





aladdinsane said:


> I've been happy with the PS500s for years. Now y'all making me think about the RS1!


 
   
   
  Woodies need lovin' too, brother


----------



## jimbob54

aladdinsane said:


> I've been happy with the PS500s for years. Now y'all making me think about the RS1!




Now, here in the UK (new) the MS Pro are a far cheaper proposition than the RS1 ( I think about the price of RS2). The Pro is loosely equivalent to the RS1 isn't it? Is the RS1 worth that many extra £ or can we take comments about the RS 1 SQ to roughly apply to the MS Pro?


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





focker said:


> Woodies need lovin' too, brother


 

 the ps500 is a little woodie !! lol, just on the inside though


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> the ps500 is a little woodie !! lol, just on the inside though


 
  LOL, true dat!
   
  I still can't get over how good the sound is with the 500s coming out of my Kindle Fire...it's just absurd!


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> the ps500 is a little woodie !! lol, just on the inside though


 

 and a little woodie, is better than no woodie , lol, couldn't hep it


----------



## Focker

And of course, some of us have bigger woodies than others....I'm looking at my GS1ks right now


----------



## kvtaco17

Its not the size of the woodie that matters...
   
   
   
   
   
   
  Its how it sounds...


----------



## desertblues

Quote: 





focker said:


> LOL, true dat!
> 
> I still can't get over how good the sound is with the 500s coming out of my Kindle Fire...it's just absurd!


 
   
  +1 - another unexpected feature of the 500!


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





focker said:


> LOL, true dat!
> 
> I still can't get over how good the sound is with the 500s coming out of my Kindle Fire...it's just absurd!


 
  Sans DAC?
   
  I'm ignoring the woodie discussion.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> Sans DAC?
> 
> I'm ignoring the woodie discussion.


 

 showed the wife the last few posts , her response ?? eye roll, "boys" lol


----------



## kvtaco17

My wife would have joined in and made it much worse...


----------



## jaywillin

LOL !


----------



## hsubox

aladdinsane said:


> I've been happy with the PS500s for years. Now y'all making me think about the RS1!




I think the RS1s fell out of favor for a couple years there, but so glad they are getting mentioned again! They sound so good.


----------



## swspiers

Sure wish I had more time to listen to headphones!
   
  In five more months I should have my BA, then on to a Masters.  Leaves no time to play, but at least I can experience it vicariously through you fine folk!
   
  I did get about 15 minutes on the E10/ iGrado combo though.  It is amazing what well under $200 can do


----------



## brokenthumb

I will be glad when my PS500s arrive so I can pull some wood out of a box...
   
  Okay, that may have went too far...


----------



## Edgard Varese

Quote: 





hsubox said:


> I think the RS1s fell out of favor for a couple years there, but so glad they are getting mentioned again! They sound so good.


 
  My local dealer is getting me a pair of RS1is to audition, hopefully this week.


----------



## kvtaco17

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> I will be glad when my PS500s arrive so I can pull some wood out of a box...
> 
> Okay, that may have went too far...


 
   


 I have a feeling its just the tip...
   
   
  of the ice burg... congrats on the PS500 purchase BTW!


----------



## hsubox

Quote: 





edgard varese said:


> My local dealer is getting me a pair of RS1is to audition, hopefully this week.


 
   
  Awesome! Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## jaywillin

ohhhhhhhh, i'm dead !!
  i just freaking bought a lyr
  come next week, i may have (i better have) some stuff up for sale


----------



## Edgard Varese

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> ohhhhhhhh, i'm dead !!
> i just freaking bought a lyr
> come next week, i may have (i better have) some stuff up for sale


 
  My friend Nat has a Lyr and he loves it.  Better start selling!


----------



## MacedonianHero

jaywillin said:


> i know right, and i just got mine !!


 

  Jay: I've owned both the RS1 and RS1i and both were paired with the MAD Ear+HD. Great Grado cans, but I honestly prefer the PS500s.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





edgard varese said:


> My friend Nat has a Lyr and he loves it.  Better start selling!


 
  I'd pass with Grados. Seriously, the Lyr was designed to power orthos like the HE-6s and LCD-2s that can take 20W of power. My old Lyr blew my Ed. 8LE drivers (as well a friend had the same issue with this combination). The volume dial on my Lyr was at "0" when the drivers went. Heard something strange on power up and then when I turned up the sound, nothing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Luckily Ultrasone was fantastic and fixed them for free. Wonderful customer support.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> I'd pass with Grados. Seriously, the Lyr was designed to power orthos like the HE-6s and LCD-2s that can take 20W of power. My old Lyr blew my Ed. 8LE drivers (as well a friend had the same issue with this combination). The volume dial on my Lyr was at "0" when the drivers went. Heard something strange on power up and then when I turned up the sound, nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 uh oh, i've made a mistake ? i knew the lyr was powerful, and care would have to be taken, but i don't like the sound of that


----------



## kvtaco17

The only appropriate amp for Grado's that Schiit makes is the Asgard...


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> uh oh, i've made a mistake ? i knew the lyr was powerful, and care would have to be taken, but i don't like the sound of that


 
  Did you buy one? I would be very careful with that amp and low impedance/highly efficient headphones like Grados, Denons, or especially Ultrasones.


----------



## markm1

I've said it before, but I've been very happy with my 225i and Asgard-2.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Not sure if some of the newer members are aware of Mapletree amps. The MAD Ear+HD is the king of the heap for driving Grados IMHO. Dr. Peppard (here in Canada and just down the QEW from Toronto) is a class act. For about $700 new or $450ish used I think they are totally worth it if you're a Grado fan.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> I will be glad when my PS500s arrive so I can pull some wood out of a box...
> 
> Okay, that may have went too far...


 
   
  I hope you'll post an unboxing video


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> I've said it before, but I've been very happy with my 225i and Asgard-2.


 

 and i'd almost gotten the asgard 2 before, but wanted tubes,
 i was HYPNOTIZED !! lol
  any way, now , i got 1 amp/dac(explorer), 2 tube amps, and the fiio i better get rid of, or i'll be in Trouble <----see the capital T lol


----------



## Edgard Varese

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> and i'd almost gotten the asgard 2 before, but wanted tubes,
> i was HYPNOTIZED !! lol
> any way, now , i got 1 amp/dac(explorer), 2 tube amps, and the fiio i better get rid of, or i'll be in Trouble <----see the capital T lol


 
   
  I just looked it up, 6 watts @ 32 ohms... yikes!


----------



## RedBull

No love for gs1k nowadays?


----------



## jaywillin

edgard varese said:


> I just looked it up, 6 watts @ 32 ohms... yikes!



Yikes indeed, you just have to be careful, but as long as care is taken, it all should should be good


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> Sans DAC?
> 
> I'm ignoring the woodie discussion.


 
   
  Yep, just plugging these bad boys right into the headphone jack. It's funny cause a while back I had mentioned this and someone told me that it was a Wolfson DAC that was inside the Kindle Fire. That was a big reason why I went ahead and pulled the trigger on the Meier Daccord, cause there have been two or three times where I had no idea what chip a particular piece of gear was using, but would mention on a forum how good I felt it sounded just by itself. Then others would point out that it was a Wolfson. 
   
  But yeah, it always completely amazes me how good both my Grado 500s and my Beyer 1350s sound directly from the Kindle Fire jack...far, far better than I would have ever guessed before I heard it.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Not sure if some of the newer members are aware of Mapletree amps. The MAD Ear+HD is the king of the heap for driving Grados IMHO. Dr. Peppard (here in Canada and just down the QEW from Toronto) is a class act. For about $700 new or $450ish used I think they are totally worth it if you're a Grado fan.


 
   
  Dr P is the man!! 
   
  His little Line 2ASE preamp that I bought years ago gave me a ton of enjoyment. If I ever decide to upgrade from my Little Dot for my Grados, Dr P will get the business for sure.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

the PS1000s just might end up being keepers. just rolled some tubes on my WA6-SE and they sound great now! 
   
  seems like what they need is a really colored warm sounding tube amp.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> the PS1000s just might end up being keepers. just rolled some tubes on my WA6-SE and they sound great now!
> 
> seems like what they need is a really colored warm sounding tube amp.


 
   
  This confirms my plan to upgrade to a Mapletree amp if I ever went with the PS1000s.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





focker said:


> This confirms my plan to upgrade to a Mapletree amp if I ever went with the PS1000s.


 
   
  get the tubiest most rolled off slow thick lush sounding amp you can get. thats what they need. until i used my Brimar 5R4GY, i didn't like them. now they sound like an RS1i, but with more detail and better soundstage.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> get the tubiest most rolled off slow thick lush sounding amp you can get. thats what they need. until i used my Brimar 5R4GY, i didn't like them. now they sound like an RS1i, but with more detail and better soundstage.


 
   
  See this is a big reason why I rely on your feedback for some of the stuff I can't or haven't done myself. A lot of people would have just given up on the PS1ks and then come on head-fi and crapped all over them. You have no only been diligent in your evaluation, but you've been candid along the way, positive or negative. That feedback is invaluable to someone like me. 
   
  I have a very cool Grado dealer here locally who likes taking in audio gear on trade. I have a few items that I may be looking to move, and so I was thinking the PS1000s may be involved in the trade discussions. Thankfully he's awesome about always letting me audition anything I want to hear before I purchase, but I feel like I have a head start on making sure they sound their best since you're doing such a great job documenting your experience with them. 
   
  It also reminds me why I love tubed gear so much...tube rolling is a blast, and it's an amazing feeling when you find the right match for a particular headphone. Good times!


----------



## jaywillin

That grado dealer, would they be on Indian tr blvd?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> That grado dealer, would they be on Indian tr blvd?


 
   
  Yep, they certainly would be! Audio Alternative. That's where I bought my GS1ks and my PS500s. They also picked up the Magnepan line a year or so ago when the old local Maggie dealer closed up shop, so they pretty much have everything I need.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





focker said:


> See this is a big reason why I rely on your feedback for some of the stuff I can't or haven't done myself. A lot of people would have just given up on the PS1ks and then come on head-fi and crapped all over them. You have no only been diligent in your evaluation, but you've been candid along the way, positive or negative. That feedback is invaluable to someone like me.
> 
> I have a very cool Grado dealer here locally who likes taking in audio gear on trade. I have a few items that I may be looking to move, and so I was thinking the PS1000s may be involved in the trade discussions. Thankfully he's awesome about always letting me audition anything I want to hear before I purchase, but I feel like I have a head start on making sure they sound their best since you're doing such a great job documenting your experience with them.
> 
> It also reminds me why I love tubed gear so much...tube rolling is a blast, and it's an amazing feeling when you find the right match for a particular headphone. Good times!


 
   
  aww thanks. yeah i try to look at things from all sides and give headphones a chance before i give any sort of definite conclusion.
   
  mostly because i've noticed that alot of people actually see what we post, and since not everyone gets a chance to listen to stuff, most purchases are done simply through reading other persons impressions and reviews, so i try to be as accurate as possible since alot of people base their purchase decisions on what we post.
   
  and yes! that feeling when you find the perfect tube combination.
   
  i think the grado ps1000 is really starting to show itself. it definitely does need a really warm amp though, they have a 6-7k peak which i find fatiguing, theres some 10k peakyness too. i compared RS1i to PS1000's graphs and while both have the same colorations in the midrange, the PS1000 has a peak at 7k and remains more balanced, the RS1i has a dip at 7k but a peak at the 10k, so you hear details, but you don't have that glare in the treble cause the 7k is dipped quite a bit. kinda interesting cause that makes the RS1i warm and aggressive yet detailed, the traditional grado sound and the PS1000 bright, fast, and aggressive, like the SR325is (these sound so similar, its ridiculous, i wish i had a 325is again to compare, but they are the closest sounding grados and quite a unique deviation in the grado family, since they are the really bright and detailed one out of the grado line). 
   
  but umm yeah, right now the PS1000s sound more like RS1i's but more balanced with that same lively sound, i'm really liking them now. the mids around the vocals could come out more, but i guess they're neutral and blended, not intimate nor too recessed.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





focker said:


> Yep, they certainly would be! Audio Alternative. That's where I bought my GS1ks and my PS500s. They also picked up the Magnepan line a year or so ago when the old local Maggie dealer closed up shop, so they pretty much have everything I need.


 

 shaun and alan are great folks ! i first visited them not long after they opened, they've bought from me(and very fair) more than i've bought from them, i've turned a few friends onto them, they've really grown since those early days. after i moved from macon to helen, every trip home, i'd make two stops in the neighborhood, them, and the varsity on jimmy carter


----------



## whirlwind

Dubstep Girl....Is the 5ft. cord on the PS1000 a pain in the butt ?
   
  I would think the grado 15ft. extention cable would help the comfort of those quite a bit.
   
  The weight is basically what concerns me about getting the PS1000.
   
  The 15 ft. extention cable even took my already comfortable RS1i to another level.......I can hardly tell I have them on my head.
   
  Anyway, I also love hearing your impressions of the PS1000.....I have the PS500 on my radar.
   
  I really wish they made the PS500 as "chomies" though....I love the chrome look.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





whirlwind said:


> Dubstep Girl....Is the 5ft. cord on the PS1000 a pain in the butt ?
> 
> I would think the grado 15ft. extention cable would help the comfort of those quite a bit.
> 
> ...


 

 ps500, wise choice!! have mine on right now


----------



## bassboysam

I figured out why the PS500s weren't sounding great compared to the RS1 and AD2KX. I never noticed before but I never really used the PS500 much with my LD MKIII. With the beefed up tubes (6H30Pi) the MKIII/PS500 combo has just too mch mid bass and warmth. When comparing the PS500 against the AD2KX and RS1 using a Fiio e10 and e17 they faired much better. And without any EQ they sounded better to me through the e17 than the other two. One combo I did not like was the ibasso p3+ and AD2kx, way too clean and lean in the low end.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> I figured out why the PS500s weren't sounding great compared to the RS1 and AD2KX. I never noticed before but I never really used the PS500 much with my LD MKIII. With the beefed up tubes (6H30Pi) the MKIII/PS500 combo has just too mch mid bass and warmth. When comparing the PS500 against the AD2KX and RS1 using a Fiio e10 and e17 they faired much better. And without any EQ they sounded better to me through the e17 than the other two. One combo I did not like was the ibasso p3+ and AD2kx, way too clean and lean in the low end.


 

 coming to head fi, from hi-fi, it goes against my "learned" attitude toward EQing , "the purest, most direct path is the only, or best path"
  but i can really see that being able to tame, or bring up a certain frequency range could really be a good thing, EQing may be on the horizon for me


----------



## bassboysam

Nothing wrong with EQ in my opinion. But I'm only using a minimal bass boost on the e17 with the AD2KX. I don't understand the whole no EQ thing, I could spend time and money to find a more bass heavy amp, or I could push one button on my existing amp and achieve the same thing.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> shaun and alan are great folks ! i first visited them not long after they opened, they've bought from me(and very fair) more than i've bought from them, i've turned a few friends onto them, they've really grown since those early days. after i moved from macon to helen, every trip home, i'd make two stops in the neighborhood, them, and the varsity on jimmy carter


 
   
  Wow, small world! I actually got married in Helen...Anna Ruby Falls. 
   
  I haven't met Shaun yet, but Alan is great, I agree. When I went to pick up my GS1ks, we hung out in one of the listening rooms where he had some of the top of the line Vandersteen speakers. We fired up some vinyl, and then he was showing me how into the network streaming thing they were. He let me hang out in there with the iPad, just bounding from track to track and enjoying some tunes. It was a lot of fun. 
   
  He pretty much sold me on buying any future Grados from him after I asked him if he had the PS1000s to demo. He said he didn't at the time, but "anything you ever want to audition, I will get for you". I'm more than happy to support his business any chance I get...I really appreciate the customer service there.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





focker said:


> Wow, small world! I actually got married in Helen...Anna Ruby Falls.
> 
> I haven't met Shaun yet, but Alan is great, I agree. When I went to pick up my GS1ks, we hung out in one of the listening rooms where he had some of the top of the line Vandersteen speakers. We fired up some vinyl, and then he was showing me how into the network streaming thing they were. He let me hang out in there with the iPad, just bounding from track to track and enjoying some tunes. It was a lot of fun.
> 
> He pretty much sold me on buying any future Grados from him after I asked him if he had the PS1000s to demo. He said he didn't at the time, but "anything you ever want to audition, I will get for you". I'm more than happy to support his business any chance I get...I really appreciate the customer service there.


 

 we talked about helen before, when i first kinda started joining in the conversation here, i worked at the hampton there for years
  a good dealer is great, they learn what you like, and don't really try to "sell" you, just point you in a direction, let the gear sell itself


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





whirlwind said:


> Dubstep Girl....Is the 5ft. cord on the PS1000 a pain in the butt ?
> 
> I would think the grado 15ft. extention cable would help the comfort of those quite a bit.
> 
> ...


 
   
  yeah its a little annoying, 1 feet longer would of been perfect (like my other headphones). 
   
  works though, but i have been using the extension cable, same thing i did when i used to own SR325is (the grado rs1i i used to own had a longer cable cause they where the older thinner cable).
   
  they aren't that uncomfortable, but if you feel they are too heavy, u can always go for the GS1000 which are some of the most comfortable headphones out there, they weigh nothing, they feel so lightweight its impressive.
   
  and yeah i would be more willing to try ps500 if they where chromies like 325is and PS1000 (though grado must of felt that chrome 325 was too expensive so they switched back to the ugly version).


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> coming to head fi, from hi-fi, it goes against my "learned" attitude toward EQing , "the purest, most direct path is the only, or best path"
> but i can really see that being able to tame, or bring up a certain frequency range could really be a good thing, EQing may be on the horizon for me


 
  I come from the same camp.  And another camp.  I've done a lot of camping!
   
  Yes- the purest signal is the direct path.  Objectivist/science biased audio enthusiasts tend to forget that there is more than one scientific discipline. You can have the most perfectly designed system in the world, ruler-flat response, exquisite perfection in time and phase, and absolute certainty that what goes into the rig comes out of the rig.  Put the headphones on, and game over, because individual hearing response is NOT ruler-flat, and is affected by so many different factors it would take a book to document.
   
  EQ'ing, done with learning, experience, and skill can really accomplish improvement in just about everything.  Oh, and it's really cheap vs. the rest of the stuff we buy.  I myself use it very, very sparingly in home audio.
   
  Again, this is why Grado appeal to me, because their response characteristics are very close to human hearing tendencies at low to moderate volume.  It could be because they are voiced by ear...


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> yeah its a little annoying, 1 feet longer would of been perfect (like my other headphones).
> 
> (though grado must of felt that chrome 325 was too expensive so they switched back to the ugly version).


 
  The big 8 conductor cable is a quite a bit heavier than the thinner cable. I wonder if that is why Grado is cutting them a little shorter.
  I do notice that the 325is feels heavier than my vintage 325 with the small cable.
   
  The problem with the chrome was also consistency and quality control as much as cost.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Not sure if some of the newer members are aware of Mapletree amps. The MAD Ear+HD is the king of the heap for driving Grados IMHO. Dr. Peppard (here in Canada and just down the QEW from Toronto) is a class act. For about $700 new or $450ish used I think they are totally worth it if you're a Grado fan.


 
  Dr. P makes wonderful headphone amps for Grados. 
  Interestingly he voices them on HD650s so they actually work great with any dynamic can!
  It's not even that he's making amps designed for Grados, he's just making great amps.
  I had a Super 2, but I'd get the Ear+HD in a minute if I wanted tubes again...


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> and i'd almost gotten the asgard 2 before, but wanted tubes,
> i was HYPNOTIZED !! lol
> any way, now , i got 1 amp/dac(explorer), 2 tube amps, and the fiio i better get rid of, or i'll be in Trouble <----see the capital T lol


 
  Yeah-but you got the LD 1+. The LD 1+ and Asg-2 were my final choices. I would have loved to have heard both before purchasing. I've often wondered how the tube sound of the LD1+ would compare to the A-2 in a direct comparison. My sense is that for the price point of good entry level amps that match well w/ Grados it's a bit of apples and oranges and you probably can't go wrong with either. Do  you want a Labrador retriever or a German Sheppard as a family pet? Both different, but both great dogs.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> Yeah-but you got the LD 1+. The LD 1+ and Asg-2 were my final choices. I would have loved to have heard both before purchasing. I've often wondered how the tube sound of the LD1+ would compare to the A-2 in a direct comparison. My sense is that for the price point of good entry level amps that match well w/ Grados it's a bit of apples and oranges and you probably can't go wrong with either. Do  you want a Labrador retriever or a German Sheppard as a family pet? Both different, but both great dogs.


 

 i haven't been able to hear any of this stuff i have, i'm just winging it ! lol,


----------



## jaywillin

was just checking out audiostream's review of the itube pre-buffer thing-a-ma-bob, not really on topic other than i like my grado's
  served with tubes !
  in it michael quotes a study:
   
  "Why tube? iFi references a study by Jürgen Ackermann for the Frankfurt University of Music and Performing Arts where 50 participants took part in a blind listening study listening to a tube and a solid state system. The results showed the participants felt the tube system improved their overall level of enjoyment by 187% where the solid state system made 30% of participants feel worse after listening."
   
  happy, happy, happy lol


----------



## aiaosu

I have a question in regards to the mesh (cheese cloth) over the drivers (sr60, not i). I love reading all the comments in the forums, but not enough time to read all. 

Some remove the cloth and some don't. Is there a noticeable difference in sound quality that is worth potential debris entering? Or, is that a subjective question like, "what's the best headphone for...?"


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





aiaosu said:


> I have a question in regards to the mesh (cheese cloth) over the drivers (sr60, not i). I love reading all the comments in the forums, but not enough time to read all.
> 
> Some remove the cloth and some don't. Is there a noticeable difference in sound quality that is worth potential debris entering? Or, is that a subjective question like, "what's the best headphone for...?"


 
  You should NOT remove the cheesecloth!


----------



## jimbob54

parbaked said:


> You should NOT remove the cheesecloth!




EVER!


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> You should NOT remove the cheesecloth!


 

 which begs the question (and i did ask grado, they said ask alessandro, i haven't received a response) replacing said cheese cloth
  and i can't remember if i asked over at the modding thread, we came up with an idea or two hear i think, but i haven't done it yet, i've been slack !!
   
  and for the record , I did NOT remove the cheese cloth, they came that way


----------



## bassboysam

jaywillin said:


> which begs the question (and i did ask grado, they said ask alessandro, i haven't received a response) replacing said cheese cloth
> and i can't remember if i asked over at the modding thread, we came up with an idea or two hear i think, but i haven't done it yet, i've been slack !!
> 
> and for the record , I did NOT remove the cheese cloth, they came that way


I emailed Grado about sending me some new cheesecloth for my RS1 (mine are yellowing) and they said that they use a special adhesive and that I would have to send the headphones to them to have them replaced. For a small $100 fee + shipping. No thanks.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> I emailed Grado about sending me some new cheesecloth for my RS1 (mine are yellowing) and they said that they use a special adhesive and that I would have to send the headphones to them to have them replaced. For a small $100 fee + shipping. No thanks.


 

 here's what i'm thinking maybe, some cheese cloth, cut to size, some plain, elmers type glue, small paint brush, like in the water color sets kids use in school, apply some glue to the edges, then hot glue the screens back into place ?? how's that sound ?


----------



## bassboysam

Sunday project, woodies for my sr80i. First time doing anything like this. Turned out ok, no change in sound that I can notice. 










I am always amazed how good these sound with comfies and unamped with an iPod, pc, iPad etc.


----------



## kvtaco17

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> here's what i'm thinking maybe, some cheese cloth, cut to size, some plain, elmers type glue, small paint brush, like in the water color sets kids use in school, apply some glue to the edges, then hot glue the screens back into place ?? how's that sound ?


 

 how about a spent dryer sheet and fabric glue?


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> I emailed Grado about sending me some new cheesecloth for my RS1 (mine are yellowing) and they said that they use a special adhesive and that I would have to send the headphones to them to have them replaced. For a small $100 fee + shipping. No thanks.


 
  Grado repairs used to be Flat fee depending on the model and the RS are the most expensive because the drivers are glued to the wood and they can't just replace the inner cup/driver.
  So for that same $100 they'd also replace the drivers/cables if asked. That's how it used to work = $45 to repair SR and $100 to repair RS - all flat fee no matter the work required/requested. I think it's the same policy so unfortunately not conducive to just replacing the cheesecloth, but i believe they'd also upgrade your cable to the 8-conductor all included in the $100 for example.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> how about a spent dryer sheet and fabric glue?


 
   
  hey that's a good idea !  no dust or hair in the driver, and smell fresh !! lol


----------



## aiaosu

parbaked said:


> You should NOT remove the cheesecloth!




That's an adamant no. Follow up question: why the recommendations for removal on mod page? It seems there's strong opinions on this subject. For me, I'm concerned I would like my no-cloth grados but risk long term damage on a tight budget. 

Thx for ur opinion, I appreciate it.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





aiaosu said:


> That's an adamant no. Follow up question: why the recommendations for removal on mod page? It seems there's strong opinions on this subject. For me, I'm concerned I would like my no-cloth grados but risk long term damage on a tight budget.
> 
> Thx for ur opinion, I appreciate it.


 
  1. If you remove the cheesecloth you may or may not hear a difference.
  2. If you hear a difference you may or may not prefer the difference. 
  3. You do risk eventual damage damage on your tight budget.
  4. It's near impossible to reverse.


----------



## aiaosu

parbaked said:


> 1. If you remove the cheesecloth you may or may not hear a difference.
> 2. If you hear a difference you may or may not prefer the difference.
> 3. You do risk eventual damage damage on your tight budget.
> 4. It's near impossible to reverse.




Thanks, that confirms it for me-no cloth removal.


----------



## Pedro Keil

Is there somewhere or someone that sell just the iron of the headband?
  Thanks


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> 1. If you remove the cheesecloth you may or may not hear a difference.
> 2. If you hear a difference you may or may not prefer the difference.
> 3. You do risk eventual damage damage on your tight budget.
> 4. It's near impossible to reverse.


 

 i'm gonna try to do the near possible i believe,
  it actually looks like the dryer sheet could be better, or as "transparent", and easier to work with

   

   

   
  the cheesecloth is on top, dryer sheet on bottom


----------



## jaywillin

now i just realized something, the ms2 i have, has wire mesh, like the outside of a 60, or 80, what would the pieces i'm missing be called?
  hmmmmmm, i could probably make it work, but i may call mr hound dog amps and see whats what


----------



## kvtaco17

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> now i just realized something, the ms2 i have, has wire mesh, like the outside of a 60, or 80, what would the pieces i'm missing be called?
> hmmmmmm, i could probably make it work, but i may call mr hound dog amps and see whats what


 
   


 I may have some parts for ya! (gotta check when I get home)


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> I may have some parts for ya! (gotta check when I get home)




Very cool, thanks


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





pedro keil said:


> Is there somewhere or someone that sell just the iron of the headband?
> Thanks


 
   
  Grado is actually very generous in terms of sending people extra/replacement parts...you may want to see if they'd mind shooting off a band to you.


----------



## bassboysam

hey guys I know a lot of you are using the LD1+. I have the LDMKIII and I quite enjoy it but if I understand correctly, low impedance phones like grados work "better" with solid state amps. can someone explain what kind of improvements one would get by going from a mkiii to a 1+?

also I have a cable that has an 80 ohm resistance, should I be using that with my grados and mkiii?


----------



## kvtaco17

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> Very cool, thanks


 
  Nada sir... I have 2 but they are far from usable... PLUS I think using mesh might be better anyways... (less material for sound to bounce off of)


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> Nada sir... I have 2 but they are far from usable... PLUS I think using mesh might be better anyways... (less material for sound to bounce off of)


 

 i was thinking the mesh would be fine too, not "correct", hey, this could be my first "mod"
   
  but what do you call "them"


----------



## kvtaco17

Driver grill?


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> Driver grill?


 

 sounds good to me !


----------



## kvtaco17

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> sounds good to me !


 

 It was that or Jimmy hat... cuz it lets you enjoy yourself and keeps the bad stuff out...


----------



## jaywillin

i think what i'm gonna do for now, until i find out otherwise, is light fabric glue to one side of the mesh, apply dryer sheet, then cut around the mesh to fit, and still let the cushions
  hold in place , or i could hot glue the treated mesh to the driver housing


----------



## Edgard Varese

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> hey guys I know a lot of you are using the LD1+. I have the LDMKIII and I quite enjoy it but if I understand correctly, low impedance phones like grados work "better" with solid state amps. can someone explain what kind of improvements one would get by going from a mkiii to a 1+?
> 
> also I have a cable that has an 80 ohm resistance, should I be using that with my grados and mkiii?


 
   
  I have the I+ and haven't heard the MkIII, but if you look at the specs for each you will see that the I+ has considerably more power @ 32 ohms than the MkIII.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> It was that or Jimmy hat... cuz it lets you enjoy yourself and keeps the bad stuff out...


 

 jimmy hat, i like that ! lol, i just gave my ms2 a spring fresh jimmy hat !


----------



## bassboysam

edgard varese said:


> I have the I+ and haven't heard the MkIII, but if you look at the specs for each you will see that the I+ has considerably more power @ 32 ohms than the MkIII.


. true but with the MKIII I am not lacking any volume at all and I have lots left over on tap. Also another thing I don't understand is that with AKG 601 which are much higher impedance I could not get a lot of volume out of the MKIII. So even though it has more power with higher impedance phones it can get much louder with lower impedance phones...


----------



## Edgard Varese

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> Tr
> . true but with the MKIII I am not lacking any volume at all and I have lots left over on tap. Also another thing I don't understand is that with AKG 601 which are much higher impedance I could not get a lot of volume out of the MKIII. So even though it has more power with higher impedance phones it can get much louder with lower impedance phones...


 

 Have you changed the gain switches?
   
  http://www.littledot.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=587&start=0


----------



## bassboysam

edgard varese said:


> Have you changed the gain switches?
> 
> http://www.littledot.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=587&start=0




Yes I've experimented. My previous statement was assuming same gain setting, the lower impedance cans get louder even though the amp is delivering a lot less power.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Dr. P makes wonderful headphone amps for Grados.
> Interestingly he voices them on HD650s so they actually work great with any dynamic can!
> It's not even that he's making amps designed for Grados, he's just making great amps.
> I had a Super 2, but I'd get the Ear+HD in a minute if I wanted tubes again...


 
  I consider the Super II the better of the two. But with Grados, I'd go with the EAR+HD.


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> Yes I've experimented. My previous statement was assuming same gain setting, the lower impedance cans get louder even though the amp is delivering a lot less power.


 
  What is the difference in sensitivity between the two?  Impedance _can_ be involved in sensitivity, but it does not necessarily follow that the lower impedance driver is more sensitive, or vice versa.


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





redbull said:


> No love for gs1k nowadays?


 
  Please, please, please no love for the GS1K!!!!!!!  I don't think I could take it.  One day, I swear, I will own them, but I have spent WAY too much money on cans that I don't have time and won't have time to listen to for a while.
   
  But the GS1000 haunts me in my sleep....


----------



## kvtaco17

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> jimmy hat, i like that ! lol, i just gave my ms2 a spring fresh jimmy hat !


 
  Well done!
   
  Ive used the same method to cover holes punched in the back of the driver also


----------



## Pedro Keil

Quote: 





focker said:


> Grado is actually very generous in terms of sending people extra/replacement parts...you may want to see if they'd mind shooting off a band to you.


 
  The problem is that my headphone is about 4 years old and also I m in Brazil.
  Do you think they would ship to here?
  Thanks


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> I consider the Super II the better of the two. But with Grados, I'd go with the EAR+HD.


 
  Yes, that's the only reason I could let the Super II go!


----------



## Edgard Varese

RS1i are in the house for a week's audition.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





pedro keil said:


> The problem is that my headphone is about 4 years old and also I m in Brazil.
> Do you think they would ship to here?
> Thanks


 
   
  I would shoot them off an email and see...


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





focker said:


> I would shoot them off an email and see...


 

 couldn't hurt !


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





edgard varese said:


> RS1i are in the house for a week's audition.


 
  Nice, would really like to hear your impressions on the RS1i, I've never had the opportunity to hear them, I've only read about them on Head-Fi, and I've read very different opinions, about the mid-range being recessed, so I'm curious to hear yours, thanks.


----------



## Pedro Keil

Quote: 





focker said:


> I would shoot them off an email and see...


 
  I wil do that


----------



## jaywillin

well i past my 500th post and didn't know it !


----------



## Pedro Keil

Quote: 





focker said:


> I would shoot them off an email and see...


 
   
   
  Quote: 





pedro keil said:


> I wil do that


 
  They said that they do not sell parts. 
   
  If anyone knows were to get it I m still locking for it,
  Thanks


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





edgard varese said:


> RS1i are in the house for a week's audition


 
   
   
  Nice choice


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





pedro keil said:


> They said that they do not sell parts.
> 
> If anyone knows were to get it I m still locking for it,
> Thanks


 
   
  That's very odd...I know many people who were sent parts at no charge. Guess you got them on a bad day.


----------



## Edgard Varese

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Nice, would really like to hear your impressions on the RS1i, I've never had the opportunity to hear them, I've only read about them on Head-Fi, and I've read very different opinions, about the mid-range being recessed, so I'm curious to hear yours, thanks.


 

 I'll be happy to keep you all updated. 
   
  The first "issue" I suppose is that I am used to flat pads on the SR60 and MS1, so it might be helpful for me to replace the bowls with my spare flats for the purposes of making a proper comparison.  I don't know if I will leave them that way, however, because I am very impressed thus far with the sound using the bowls, even though they are somewhat less comfortable than the flats.
   
  First impressions (~90 minutes of listening time last night) are that they have the Grado signature "presence" but that it's much more reserved, or refined if you will (again I want to check if this is in part a function of the pads).  The resolution of detail, however, is exquisite as compared with my lower level Grado and Alessandros.  It's difficult to describe, but my impression is that while the Alessandros I have (for example) allow some small level of "smearing" of frequencies and a consequent lack of sharpness of image, this is totally non-existent with the RS1i.


----------



## Pedro Keil

Quote: 





focker said:


> That's very odd...I know many people who were sent parts at no charge. Guess you got them on a bad day.


 
  Yeah, probably. And I even offered to pay


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





pedro keil said:


> Yeah, probably. And I even offered to pay


 
   
   
  I just asked them to clarify the policy so I understand it, and they said they send out gimbals and endcaps for the Prestige series as a courtesy, but otherwise the headphone needs to go back to them for repair. 
   
  You may want to check with both Martin of martincustomaudio.com and Todd at ttvjaudio.com
   
  Also...Larry Dale at www.headphile.com and www.turbulentlabs.com
   
  I'm also wondering if maybe Alessandro could help you... http://www.alessandro-products.com/main.php?p=headphones


----------



## Pedro Keil

Yeah, I send my 325i to martin so that he change the cups, the drivers and the gimbals. So when it comes back I will have a pair of 325i drivers, the headband and the gimbals. All I need is the iron and new cable and I'll have a brand new SR325i. 
  But, as there is no hurry, someday I'll find it.


----------



## jaywillin

i may be kinda figuring out some of the "differences" or "preferences" may be more accurate  
  the ms2-  better "all rounder" better with with poor source material , great with live shows, for the most part
                  i keep reaching for this with the dead, the older dead sets, dick's pick's , etc , more intimate
  the ps500- more demanding of material, really shines with well recorded studio albums
                     but i said it before, when everything is just right,  chills, stunning
                     not that the ms2 isn't capable of greatness, but the 500 does it more often
                     almost regularly , more "grand"        live pink floyd wow, dire straights awesome
   
  neither seems to genre specific to me, at least to what i've listened to so far, haven't listened to much jazz
  or classical yet, just bits here and there
   
  these are just the way my thoughts seem to be going at the present
   
  even before i finished writing the , i was moving the box MH shipped the 500's in, i FORGOT the cans included the grado g-cushions
  i've been using my knock offs !! the difference in the shape and size is more pronounced than the L's, though material seems pretty close
  more to come !!


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





focker said:


> That's very odd...I know many people who were sent parts at no charge. Guess you got them on a bad day.


 
  Grado will never sell you parts but will replace free most small broken parts e.g. gimbals, lost buttons, failed rod blocks.
  If you ask to just purchase a part to use in your own project - not replace a broken part of a Grado product - they always say no. 
   
  Maybe if you said you somehow damaged the metal band (seems unlikely to break) and need a replacement they would send one free.
   
  You can also try Martin at Martin Custom Audio. I recall he had some metal bands made for his custom builds with his metal gimbal/rod blocks.
  He may be willing to sell you one - or better yet buy a set of his gimbals/rod blocks!
  http://www.martincustomaudio.com/


----------



## RedBull

swspiers said:


> Please, please, please no love for the GS1K!!!!!!!  I don't think I could take it.  One day, I swear, I will own them, but I have spent WAY too much money on cans that I don't have time and won't have time to listen to for a while.
> 
> But the GS1000 haunts me in my sleep....




Yeah, they seems to talk about rs1 and ps500 more.
From memory, 2 grados that i lile are rs1 and gs1k.
I'll give rs1 a try again.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





pedro keil said:


> Yeah, I send my 325i to martin so that he change the cups, the drivers and the gimbals. So when it comes back I will have a pair of 325i drivers, the headband and the gimbals. All I need is the iron and new cable and I'll have a brand new SR325i.
> But, as there is no hurry, someday I'll find it.


 
  Good for you!  I did the same but should have done it all at once instead of twice,  Look at my pics.  I love them and I will always have them.


----------



## Pedro Keil

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> Good for you!  I did the same but should have done it all at once instead of twice,  Look at my pics.  I love them and I will always have them.


 
  They are beutiful!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I choose this model:
   
  http://www.martincustomaudio.com/2013/03/flamed-coco-fwjs.html


----------



## myears

Quote: 





pedro keil said:


> Yeah, probably. And I even offered to pay


 
   
  You could try www.audioheaven.com.br see if they have a spare or something, they are grado's reseller in Brazil afaik. I got an L-cush from them, they usually answer e-mails quickly.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





pedro keil said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Fantastic!  Detachable cables, too.


----------



## Focker

Martin does beautiful work...I'm always happy to see him get a plug on the forums.


----------



## RedBull

Which grado has the smoothest treble and the fullest mids?


----------



## bassboysam

redbull said:


> Which grado has the smoothest treble and the fullest mids?



 
 these are the Grados that I own/have owned. SR80i SR225i SR325i PS500 RS1 (Classic) Of those I would say the PS500 has the smoothest treble but the mids seem recessed because the mid bass is a little "hyped". the RS1 is close as far as smooth treble, but the mids are more full than the PS500 mids.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> these are the Grados that I own/have owned.SR80iSR225iSR325iPS500RS1 (Classic)Of those I would say the PS500 has the smoothest treble but the mids seem recessed because the mid bass is a little "hyped". the RS1 is close as far as smooth treble, but the mids are more full than the PS500 mids.


 

 when i see things like this, it cranks my brain to 11,
  agrees with the description of the 500, (in my very limited time with it)
  which is one reason i intend to keep the ms2 the mids !


----------



## orangecr

*[size=9.5pt]SR80i with an amp or SR225i/325is/MS2i without it?[/size]*[size=9.5pt][/size]
  [size=9.5pt] [/size]
  [size=9.5pt]I have a pair of SR80i, and $200+ worth of amps and DACs and I figured I could sell the amps, and for little extra cash get a pair of SR325is or MS2i. I will have to wait for a while before I get a new DAC/Amp.[/size]


----------



## bassboysam

orangecr said:


> *[size=9.5pt]SR80i with an amp or SR225i/325is/MS2i without it?[/size]*[size=9.5pt][/size]
> [size=9.5pt] [/size]
> [size=9.5pt]I have a pair of SR80i, and $200+ worth of amps and DACs and I figured I could sell the amps, and for little extra cash get a pair of SR325is or MS2i. I will have to wait for a while before I get a new DAC/Amp.[/size]



 
 the one thing that always amazed me with the SR80i is how great it sounds without any amping. The 225 was not bad without an amp but I preferred the sound of the 80 over it. More depth/3D and smoother highs, the 325 i don't reccomend using without an amp as you really need a good source to hear the benefits of the 325. it's like putting in a 500 horse power engine into your car but not upgrading the tires, all the extra muscle can't be transferred into anything useful.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> the one thing that always amazed me with the SR80i is how great it sounds without any amping. The 225 was not bad without an amp but I preferred the sound of the 80 over it. More depth/3D and smoother highs, the 325 i don't reccomend using without an amp as you really need a good source to hear the benefits of the 325. it's like putting in a 500 horse power engine into your car but not upgrading the tires, all the extra muscle can't be transferred into anything useful.


 
  I agree with this after finally purchasing a couple of different headphone amps for the 325's, but the 80's sound great out of anything I've tried them with. The 325's really do shine with the right amp/dac.


----------



## Pedro Keil

Quote: 





myears said:


> You could try www.audioheaven.com.br see if they have a spare or something, they are grado's reseller in Brazil afaik. I got an L-cush from them, they usually answer e-mails quickly.


 
  I will try that


----------



## Pedro Keil

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> Fantastic!  Detachable cables, too.


 
  Yes, I guess detachable cables are good and easier to change. Now is just wait and see


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> i'm no techy, but isn't iTunes just software/interface. Isn't it the hardware that affects sound quality? I have iTunes and Foobar, and I don't hear any difference between the two when playing the same file on the same PC.


 
  Hey Sam and anyone else interested.
   
  Right after you posted this, I also found an article on Audioholics about the different media servers:   http://www.audioholics.com/how-to-shop/best-audiophile-music-software
   
  I have since downloaded and installed JRiver.  Until two days ago, I used Media Monkey, My Movies for Media Center and occasionally Foobar.  I have since deleted them all.
   
  Even if the sound quality isn't all that much better, and I really believe that it is, the ease and configurability of JRiver trounces the other software.  And I really don't like changing software.
   
  What I notice first of all is no noise from the computer.  None- it is the blackest background I have heard to day.  Very smooth.
   
  Oh, and it even found the metadata for the band Billows.  How crazy is that, Sam?  I'm really impressed with how it handles everything, from movies to obscure Stoner/Doom bands.  Tomorrow I should have time to take it for a spin with my 225i's


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> Hey Sam and anyone else interested.
> 
> Right after you posted this, I also found an article on Audioholics about the different media servers:   http://www.audioholics.com/how-to-shop/best-audiophile-music-software
> 
> ...


 

 jriver is all i've ever used
  oh, and their community boards were a big help with the popping noises i was getting with hrt products


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> Hey Sam and anyone else interested.
> 
> Right after you posted this, I also found an article on Audioholics about the different media servers:   http://www.audioholics.com/how-to-shop/best-audiophile-music-software
> 
> ...




thanks Scott. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## barid

Got my HP2's today.  Very good looking phones aesthetically, solidly built.  They really can't compare to some of the current flagships soundwise as far as being the jack-of-all-trades type headphone.  But that's not to say they're bad, they are a Grado and if you like that sound (as I assume most people reading this thread do), they definitely fit that bill.
   
  Thinking back to my old RS1 I no longer own, these seam less aggressive and more balanced.  Guitars are beautiful per usual etc etc. All in all I'm glad I finally was able to try them, very nice phone I'll probably hold onto for a while.


----------



## myears

I thought using a DAC you would get either a noise free source or, at least, no noise from computer. They talk about "self containing database", what? Media players have been using databases since winamp. And what's that "Music stored locally, on external HDD, or NAS."? Any music player can play from NAS *which is a generic term for CIFS/SMB shared folder) and it's supported by operation systems not by the media players...c'mon, what a poor review.


----------



## Edgard Varese

Quote: 





myears said:


> I thought using a DAC you would get either a noise free source or, at least, no noise from computer. They talk about "self containing database", what? Media players have been using databases since winamp. And what's that "Music stored locally, on external HDD, or NAS."? Any music player can play from NAS *which is a generic term for CIFS/SMB shared folder) and it's supported by operation systems not by the media players...c'mon, what a poor review.


 
  I think there may be a bit to be skeptical about in that review...


----------



## BillsonChang007

HELLO ALL!!!! 

JUST GOT MY GRADOS!!!! Awesome headphones great imaging, bass wasnt as bad as I thought and yep, they are completely open and the clamping force is a bit strong but pretty comfortable! Listening to Supermercy -Muse right now! 

Happy Billson


----------



## RedBull

I listened to rs1i today, very nice.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





billsonchang007 said:


> HELLO ALL!!!!
> 
> JUST GOT MY GRADOS!!!! Awesome headphones great imaging, bass wasnt as bad as I thought and yep, they are completely open and the clamping force is a bit strong but pretty comfortable! Listening to Supermercy -Muse right now!
> 
> Happy Billson


 
   
  Congrats!!


----------



## jaywillin

wow, changing tubes to the erricson 408a really improved the mid bass on the ps500 , lost a little sparkle up top mabybe
  buy but very tight, snappy bass, listening to some talking heads this a. m.


----------



## bassboysam

jaywillin said:


> wow, changing tubes to the erricson 408a really improved the mid bass on the ps500 , lost a little sparkle up top mabybe
> buy but very tight, snappy bass, listening to some talking heads this a. m.



 
 iPod > E17 > RS1 this morning at work with Elder's Riddle of Steel Pt. 1 for me.


----------



## BillsonChang007

focker said:


> Congrats!!




Thanks! Awesome pair of headphone! Surprisingly really tight bass and it's actually pretty good with electronic but hey, I find my XBA-4 to do better in that xD

Let's give it more burn in 

Billson


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





billsonchang007 said:


> Thanks! Awesome pair of headphone! Surprisingly really tight bass and it's actually pretty good with electronic but hey, I find my XBA-4 to do better in that xD
> 
> Let's give it more burn in
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yep, Grado bass is nice and clean, but not ample. When I want to fire up ATB, Deadmau5, Massive Attack, or soemthing along those lines I'll usually switch over to my T1s.


----------



## jimbob54

billsonchang007 said:


> HELLO ALL!!!!
> 
> JUST GOT MY GRADOS!!!! Awesome headphones great imaging, bass wasnt as bad as I thought and yep, they are completely open and the clamping force is a bit strong but pretty comfortable! Listening to Supermercy -Muse right now!
> 
> Happy Billson


Clamping force cn be easily changed by slowly flexing the headband "out" or "in" as required. Loosening a bit may reduce bass a tad though.


----------



## brokenthumb

PS500's just arrived!!!  They are just laying beside me in the box until I get off work at 5.    My co-worker thought I was crazy buying a $600 dollar headphone and she just bought a $1760 Louis Vuitton pocket book.  lol


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> PS500's just arrived!!!  They are just laying beside me in the box until I get off work at 5.    My co-worker thought I was crazy buying a $600 dollar headphone and she just bought a $1760 Louis Vuitton pocket book.  lol


 
   
  LOL...too funny.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> PS500's just arrived!!!  They are just laying beside me in the box until I get off work at 5.    My co-worker thought I was crazy buying a $600 dollar headphone and she just bought a $1760 Louis Vuitton pocket book.  lol


 

 my lyr just arrived, i'm at home, listening to ray charles and van morrison sing crazy love in 24/96, with my ps500's !!
  sorry, couldn't help myself !


----------



## brokenthumb

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> my lyr just arrived, i'm at home, listening to ray charles and van morrison sing crazy love in 24/96, with my ps500's !!
> sorry, couldn't help myself !


 
   
  ARGH!!!  lol.  Only 90 more minutes I keep telling myself... only 89 more minutes... lol


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> ARGH!!!  lol.  Only 90 more minutes I keep telling myself... only 89 more minutes... lol


 

 they really are capable of amazing things
  they can be picky though, of source material, and associated equipment, just my impression thus far


----------



## bassboysam

jaywillin said:


> my lyr just arrived, i'm at home, listening to ray charles and van morrison sing crazy love in 24/96, with my ps500's !!
> sorry, couldn't help myself !



 
 how do you find the Lyr with the Grados? 6W @ 32ohms seems a bit crazy. Can you actually get enough control over the volume? Also I am looking for tube amp reccomendations (not hybrid) that work well with low impedance headphones. Can anyone make reccomendations? the only one that I am aware of is the Woo WA6.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> how do you find the Lyr with the Grados? 6W @ 32ohms seems a bit crazy. Can you actually get enough control over the volume?Also I am looking for tube amp reccomendations (not hybrid) that work well with low impedance headphones. Can anyone make reccomendations? the only one that I am aware of is the Woo WA6.


 

 "Until you’ve heard a headphone amp that’ll do 40V p-p into 32 ohms, you haven’t lived." !!! (from the schiit website)
  seriously, i've just listened for about 45 minutes , there is plenty of control over the volume, seems normal , what's not normal, or at least i was unprepared
  control of the bass, DYNAMIC, PRAT, gobs of it, now its a hybrid, it blows the LD1+ away, and its killer, wanna buy a little dot ?? lol
  serious, i do need to sell some ( i now have 4 amps, 2 dacs), i'm relatively sure it WONT be the lyr


----------



## kvtaco17

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> "Until you’ve heard a headphone amp that’ll do 40V p-p into 32 ohms, you haven’t lived." !!! (from the schiit website)
> seriously, i've just listened for about 45 minutes , there is plenty of control over the volume, seems normal , what's not normal, or at least i was unprepared
> control of the bass, DYNAMIC, PRAT, gobs of it, now its a hybrid, it blows the LD1+ away, and its killer, wanna buy a little dot ?? lol
> serious, i do need to sell some ( i now have 4 amps, 2 dacs), i'm relatively sure it WONT be the lyr


 
  Whatcha sellin?


----------



## Edgard Varese

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> "Until you’ve heard a headphone amp that’ll do 40V p-p into 32 ohms, you haven’t lived." !!! (from the schiit website)
> seriously, i've just listened for about 45 minutes , there is plenty of control over the volume, seems normal , what's not normal, or at least i was unprepared
> control of the bass, DYNAMIC, PRAT, gobs of it, now its a hybrid, it blows the LD1+ away, and its killer, wanna buy a little dot ?? lol
> serious, i do need to sell some ( i now have 4 amps, 2 dacs), i'm relatively sure it WONT be the lyr


 

 Glad you like it   My friend Nat (nelamvr6 here at HF) told me the Lyr is perfectly fine with low impedance cans... no reason to worry about blowing out the drivers.


----------



## Edgard Varese

Quote: 





redbull said:


> I listened to rs1i today, very nice.


 

 Still auditioning my RS1i, but I would be very surprised if they go back to the store on Monday (or ever)... 
   
  Despite the obvious coloration, their ability to resolve detail is the best I've ever heard.  Slightly congested sometimes with orchestral music (must be the mid bump) but for anything small-group and in particular acoustic instruments they just sing.  I'm very impressed... and I still haven't tried my spare s-flats on them to bring the bass up.
   
  Funny thing happened last night... I was listening to the Beatles White Album via the RS1i (my favorite album of all time and the one I've heard the most I'd think) and the cat was sitting on me getting her ears scratched.  "Blackbird" came on and when the bird sounds started she went completely nuts, huge eyes and her head darting back and forth looking at each ear cup.  These must be pretty good cans to fool a cat.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





edgard varese said:


> Glad you like it   My friend Nat (nelamvr6 here at HF) told me the Lyr is perfectly fine with low impedance cans... no reason to worry about blowing out the drivers.


 

 i've chatted with nat over there,
  i did here especially before the soft start feature was added, some drivers did go POOF !
  i'm pretty good about not leaving stuff plugged in, and proper powering up and down
  (left over habit from my tube amp hi fi days)


----------



## Edgard Varese

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> i've chatted with nat over there,
> i did here especially before the soft start feature was added, some drivers did go POOF !
> i'm pretty good about not leaving stuff plugged in, and proper powering up and down
> (left over habit from my tube amp hi fi days)


 

 I'm just learning all the tube-relevant stuff now with the Little Dot... probably not quite as necessary as with the Lyr.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> Whatcha sellin?


 

 lol, look on my profile, anything but the lyr just about i'll listen to any offer, i briefly had a listing for the explorer on, and a guy made an offer, i made a counter offer haven't heard back in over 24 hrs, i'm gonna give him the rest of the day
  i don't NEED any of the other amps, g3, e09k, LD I+ (i'm leaning to keeping it for a while)
  as you can see, i'm in "flux" lol


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





edgard varese said:


> I'm just learning all the tube-relevant stuff now with the Little Dot... probably not quite as necessary as with the Lyr.


 
   
  the LD is super, and i'd like to hold on to it,its a blast, and the tube rolling options even more fun, i haven't even strapped yet ! but, its the expendable one compared to the lyr,


----------



## Dubstep Girl

bought the little shaft collar thingies for my ps1000s. these are awesome!!! now the cups don't slide down, and i bought an extra pair so i can get rid of the little black rubber thingies as well.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> bought the little shaft collar thingies for my ps1000s. these are awesome!!! now the cups don't slide down, and i bought an extra pair so i can get rid of the little black rubber thingies as well.


 
  I don't know if you are referring to the (o-ring) from my photos maybe, but I use the (o-rings) if that is what you are talking about, to protect the plastic rod blocks from being marked up, and I'm sure the PS1000's are a little heavier than the 325's, so the (o-ring) works well.


----------



## liquidzoo

What was the model/part that you bought for those, and where did you get them?  They look great and I've been looking for something like that.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> I don't know if you are referring to the (o-ring) from my photos maybe, but I use the (o-rings) if that is what you are talking about, to protect the plastic rod blocks from being marked up, and I'm sure the PS1000's are a little heavier than the 325's, so the (o-ring) works well.


 
   
   
  theres no o rings, except for the ones in the plastics, those are all unchanged lol. 
   
  i just am using the shaft locks so the cups don't slide cause those o rings suck, the ps1000s are too heavy for them. 
   
  i just got rid of the black little cap thingys on top of the rods.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> What was the model/part that you bought for those, and where did you get them?  They look great and I've been looking for something like that.


 
   
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Climax-1-8-inch-bore-Zinc-Plated-Mild-Steel-Set-Screw-Collar-C-012/203025010#.UhU5zJJQF8E
   
  1 buck each. shipping is pretty cheap as well.
   
  u just gotta have the little allen key thingy to tighten them


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> "Until you’ve heard a headphone amp that’ll do 40V p-p into 32 ohms, you haven’t lived." !!! (from the schiit website)
> seriously, i've just listened for about 45 minutes , there is plenty of control over the volume, seems normal , what's not normal, or at least i was unprepared
> control of the bass, DYNAMIC, PRAT, gobs of it, now its a hybrid, it blows the LD1+ away, and its killer, wanna buy a little dot ?? lol
> serious, i do need to sell some ( i now have 4 amps, 2 dacs), i'm relatively sure it WONT be the lyr


 
  MOAR POWER!!!!!!!
   
  Yeah, what you are describing is why I choose to over-power when I can. Voltage and current do wonderful things with transducers!
   
  I just got done listening to 'Birds of Fire' by the Mahavishnu Orchestra on my 225i's.  Heck of an experience.  Now, they are a bit lean in the bass, but the level of detail from $200 cans is impressive. The interplay between Jan Hammer and John McGlaughlin is as good as I have ever heard on any transducer- speaker or headphone.  And the Grado's do wonderful things with percussion
   
   I'm also tweaking JRiver, and am upsampling to output 96K.  Jury's out as to if that makes a difference, but I did not hear anything wrong with it.  I will upgrade to version 19, which can convert all audio files to DSD.
   
  At that point, I am having second thoughts about getting an Oppo BDP-105 for graduation, and may stick to the 103. I think the flexibility of JRiver is just that good, and the savings will buy a lot of music


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> What was the model/part that you bought for those, and where did you get them?  They look great and I've been looking for something like that.


 
  I know this wasn't directed to me, but go to your local hobby store and ask them for shaft collars, they should have them, and they are chrome too. I think they are 1/8, but don't qoute me on that, take a measurement.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> theres no o rings, except for the ones in the plastics, those are all unchanged lol.
> 
> i just am using the shaft locks so the cups don't slide cause those o rings suck, the ps1000s are too heavy for them.
> 
> i just got rid of the black little cap thingys on top of the rods.


 
  Oh, I didn't know the PS1000 came with an o-ring inside the rod block to prevent them from sliding down.
  And I now understand, you took the rubber boots off and replaced them with metal end caps. I thought the end caps may have been
  stock on the PS1000 when I first saw the photo. And yes the shaft collars are awesome and they look real cool too, I also have them on my 80's, plus being I'm the only one who uses both headphones, they're always adjusted for my head, which in turn decreases the wear on the rod block so the holes don't get oblong from constantly adjusting them.


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> bought the little shaft collar thingies for my ps1000s. these are awesome!!! now the cups don't slide down, and i bought an extra pair so i can get rid of the little black rubber thingies as well.


 
  Nice looking headphones you got there!!!  Chrome is very nice.  Must get some of those collars for my phones, also.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> MOAR POWER!!!!!!!
> 
> Yeah, what you are describing is why I choose to over-power when I can. Voltage and current do wonderful things with transducers!
> 
> ...


 
  the voltage and current tighten everything up, make it snappy !
 and as a preamp for my speakers(psb ps1) waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better than the fiio, the tubes are in the circuit,
  i tried messing with the sampling, i ended up leaving it native rate


----------



## izzylistens

Just popping into this thread to show my apprciation for Grado too! I have been using SR60i cans for a few years, and they were amazing compared so many other head phones
   
  Then last weekend I tried their RS2i headphones and hot damn, I was like I'm buying these they sounded that amazing. My girlfriend tried them and thought they weren't even on and my monitor speakers were on. 

 Running them though a Fiio E17 and at home a E09K


----------



## kvtaco17

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> lol, look on my profile, anything but the lyr just about i'll listen to any offer, i briefly had a listing for the explorer on, and a guy made an offer, i made a counter offer haven't heard back in over 24 hrs, i'm gonna give him the rest of the day
> i don't NEED any of the other amps, g3, e09k, LD I+ (i'm leaning to keeping it for a while)
> as you can see, i'm in "flux" lol


 
   

 I'm good on amps for now. (saving for a Taboo MK III) I'd strongly advise you to keep the little dot if you like to fiddle... its a great little amp that can be modded easily (have you rolled an op amp?) and the amount of tubes to try is crazy!


----------



## GCooper

My introduction to Grado-land was the SR80. These were broken after a few years, and I moved on to an MS1 by Alessandro run through a Little Dot MK III.  Badly mixed or sourced music sounds bad, everything else sounds quite nice. I spent 25 years away from audiophile headphones, and must say that cans are a much more intimate listening environment in which it is easier to find and appreciate details.
   
  For the spoken word, folk, world, acoustic jazz and classical that I listen to I think that an open back design is optimal. I was listening to "Moola Mantra" a month ago, and caught the percussionist _almost_ making a mistake, catching it and fixing it without more than a very slight pause. I know that wasn't audible with my speaker system or low-fidelity headphones. The sound stage of the Grado-verse matches my listening preferences, and I can hardly wait to hear how my Martin-built Turbulent X phones will further reveal my music.
   
  Good starting points for Grados would include Steeleye Span, Niyaz, Dar Williams, Anne Hills, Maddy Pryor, Union Station, Joan Baez and Lucinda Williams. Most of Bach's works are a decided win for these cans as is spoken word or audio drama. .


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> I'm good on amps for now. (saving for a Taboo MK III) I'd strongly advise you to keep the little dot if you like to fiddle... its a great little amp that can be modded easily (have you rolled an op amp?) and the amount of tubes to try is crazy!


 

 i will hang on to the little dot i'm sure, the wife cut me some slack, and she is happy that i love the lyr, she's been hearing me talk about it so much
  no, haven't really modded yet, thats why i was originally going to keep the g3 when i got the little dot, to practice on
  so the only thing that probably not get much listening time, is the fiio ,


----------



## BillsonChang007

After a day, my Grado sound much awesome and loving the brighter signature and they are really unforgiving! Tested it with some mp3 file and sibilants are pretty noticeable 

Tried removing the pads and listen to the sound with my hand pushing it away from my ears to avoid it touching my ears and it sound ted brighter, cleaner is it how it suppose to sound like with the Quater mod? 

Billson


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> "Until you’ve heard a headphone amp that’ll do 40V p-p into 32 ohms, you haven’t lived." !!! (from the schiit website)
> seriously, i've just listened for about 45 minutes , there is plenty of control over the volume, seems normal , what's not normal, or at least i was unprepared
> control of the bass, DYNAMIC, PRAT, gobs of it, now its a hybrid, it blows the LD1+ away, and its killer, wanna buy a little dot ?? lol
> serious, i do need to sell some ( i now have 4 amps, 2 dacs), i'm relatively sure it WONT be the lyr


 
  Hey Jay! Sounds like you really like the lyric. That's really interesting since there have been a number of comments how the lyr isn't really designed efficient HPs....will have to file that in my memory banks...what little is left


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> Hey Jay! Sounds like you really like the lyric. That's really interesting since there have been a number of comments how the lyr isn't really designed efficient HPs....will have to file that in my memory banks...what little is left


 

 i love the lyr !
  well, if you look at the specs , i'd say yeah, the lyr is for big hard to drive phones, it puts out 6 watts !
  but in emails with jason stoddard, when i was inquiring about the vahalla, he said asgard 2 or even better the lyr
  now i haven't heard the a2, i have heard the magni, and the magni is supposed to be similar
  i'd say the lyr's sound is bigger,faster cleaner, with a tad of tube warmth on the side ! lol
  the current and voltage it provides make the ps500 sound way better
   
  oh, and its dead silent, no noise, blacker than the little dot, i still love the little dot, and plan to keep it


----------



## jaywillin

here's the newest addition warming up !


----------



## desertblues

Nice! put on some B.B. and enjoy


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





desertblues said:


> Nice! put on some B.B. and enjoy


 

 and let the good times roll !!


----------



## aiaosu

I just received my first set of Grado's (SR60's, not i) which I only paid $28 for and they are AWESOME!  Clear, crisp, love the mids, I think the hi's are just right, and the bass is tight and just right.  I like bass and I think these have just the right amount of bass but, more importantly, it's the quality of the bass. And that's stock.  Bottom line...I like the Grado sound.  It's fun and lively. My Brainwavz HM5's sound boring now.  I thought all this Grado love was just hype, but I'm a fan.  Needs a new cord though...


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





aiaosu said:


> I just received my first set of Grado's (SR60's, not i) which I only paid $28 for and they are AWESOME!  Clear, crisp, love the mids, I think the hi's are just right, and the bass is tight and just right.  I like bass and I think these have just the right amount of bass but, more importantly, it's the quality of the bass. And that's stock.  Bottom line...I like the Grado sound.  It's fun and lively. My Brainwavz HM5's sound boring now.  I thought all this Grado love was just hype, but I'm a fan.  Needs a new cord though...


 
  Congrats....and welcome aboard!


----------



## gibsph

Hi,
   
  I am planning to upgrade my HPs. I got ath m50s right now and planning to have my Grados. I have tried the sr325 as well as gs1000. but I am still new to this hobby and thinking how can i fully maximize these HPs by having the right amps/DACs. That's keep me undecided on upgrading but I really do like the Grados when i tested it. I usually listens to alternative/metal/edm music.
  Any suggestions/help will do.
   
  Thanks guys!


----------



## kvtaco17

Quote: 





gibsph said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to upgrade my HPs. I got ath m50s right now and planning to have my Grados. I have tried the sr325 as well as gs1000. but I am still new to this hobby and thinking how can i fully maximize these HPs by having the right amps/DACs. That's keep me undecided on upgrading but I really do like the Grados when i tested it. I usually listens to alternative/metal/edm music.
> Any suggestions/help will do.
> ...


 

 What kind of money are you looking to spend?
   
  Which Grado are you planning on getting?


----------



## Focker

I've had a bit of a revelation here as of late with my GS1ks. 
   
  I still don't know if I believe in break-in, but I thought that since I had splitters on my Daccord running to two separate amps, Id  just go ahead and let the GS1ks play by themselves for several days just to see if it made any difference. I've been on record saying that I prefer both the PS500s and my T1s to them, but then I realized that I have far fewer hours on them than I do my other phones. 
   
  Anyway, they've had an additional 200 hrs of burn in over the last couple weeks, and when I put them on tonight I could swear that they are sounding better. They aren't nearly as harsh as they were previously...they were't quite in the 325 area in terms of brightness, but still pretty bright. The top end is sounding quite smooth all of a sudden. I need to spend more time with them, but I think the GS1ks are the weirdo of the Grado line. Not only are these the only Grados I've had that really seem to need a little more juice from a decent amp to sound their best, but now it seems like theyre the only ones I've had that need a lot of burn in. 
   
  One thing is for sure, Tyll was spot on when he said these are brilliant phone for low level listening...I've been having a blast on youtube tonight, and where I usually will reach for my trusty 80s, these woodies have been just fantastic for this application. 
   
  So...bottom line...the GS1ks are weirdos.


----------



## gibsph

kvtaco17 said:


> What kind of money are you looking to spend?
> 
> Which Grado are you planning on getting?




Hi im considering either 325 or gs1000 since thats the only one that i have tried. Im on a budget of 300-1000.


----------



## Edgard Varese

I've got three days left on my audition with the RS1i but I just rang the dealer and told him I'd be in on Monday with my credit card.  The RS1i are staying at my house.


----------



## bassboysam

edgard varese said:


> I've got three days left on my audition with the RS1i but I just rang the dealer and told him I'd be in on Monday with my credit card.  The RS1i are staying at my house.




good choice! I love my RS1s, so much so that I have decided to sell my PS500 which were not going to get much time with the RS1 and AD2KX in the stable. I would rather put the money towards upgrading my amp. thinking of a WA6.


----------



## kvtaco17

Quote: 





gibsph said:


> Hi im considering either 325 or gs1000 since thats the only one that i have tried. Im on a budget of 300-1000.


 
  If you have a place near you to audition the RS1 and PS500 I would strongly recommend doing so BEFORE you buy anything.
   
  I'm also assuming that your budget includes an amp?


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> If you have a place near you to audition the RS1 and PS500 I would strongly recommend doing so BEFORE you buy anything.
> 
> I'm also assuming that your budget includes an amp?


 
  I would just buy an RS1. 
  It's the classic Grado and the best place to start, if you can start at the top!


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





gibsph said:


> Hi im considering either 325 or gs1000 since thats the only one that i have tried. Im on a budget of 300-1000.


 
  Not that I've ever heard the GS1000, but the SR325is is 700$ less expensive than the GS1000, then you can buy yourself a nice amp like the Little Dot 1+ and whatever DAC you like, and spend far less money than you think, to have an exeptionally well sounding set up, trust me you will not be disappointed in anyway at all. I also own a pair of SR80i's, and they are also exceptional headphone and their 99$.


----------



## marone

Pardon if this has been covered 1000 times before.

Comparing the 80i, 225i, 325i and RS2, which sounds best?

I have read, on more than one site, that the highs of the 325i are often too shrill and many revert to the 225i.

Your thoughts? Budget is under $600, so when the time comes the RS2, RF2 or RS500 is the one I will prefer to get.

I am buying many different cans, but not many of one line or manufacturer so as to have a wide variety in my collection so I prefer to not buy the 80i and then the 225i and then...


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





marone said:


> Pardon if this has been covered 1000 times before.
> 
> Comparing the 80i, 225i, 325i and RS2, which sounds best?
> 
> ...


 
if you want only one headphone to capture the Grado sound, *to me,* the Rs2 is preferable.
   
  EDIT:
  the usual recommendation (if you've never tried Grados before) would be to get a pair of sr60's or sr80's (cheap) and see if you like the Grado sound, the fit, hell, even the look!
  if you do, and have the money then just buy the Rs1 and be done with it.
   
  the only reason I scratched out the Rs2 is because you will always wonder about the Rs1 if you only go as far as the Rs2. In that case, just go for the Rs1.
  With that said, I have owned the sr60,sr125,sr225,rs2,rs1,ps500. *If I would keep only one of them to represent what I look for in a Grado and had several other high end cans, I choose the Rs2 to represent the Grado family!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> if you want only one headphone to capture the Grado sound, *to me,* the Rs2 is preferable.
> 
> EDIT:
> the usual recommendation (if you've never tried Grados before) would be to get a pair of sr60's or sr80's (cheap) and see if you like the Grado sound, the fit, hell, even the look!
> ...


 
  Just curious to as why you are saying to go for it and just get the RS1, if you are saying "I choose the RS2 to represent the Grado family"? 
  Did you not prefer the RS1?
  BTW I;ve never heard either the RS1/2


----------



## swspiers

I'm beginning to think that the Grado line follows the human hearing curve as we age.  If that's right, then the 325's are for those over 50 who have treble impairment, the 225's are for those over 40 with less impairment, and the 80's are for those who have a more sensitive response.
   
  Just a thought...


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> I'm beginning to think that the Grado line follows the human hearing curve as we age.  If that's right, then the 325's are for those over 50 who have treble impairment, the 225's are for those over 40 with less impairment, and the 80's are for those who have a more sensitive response.
> 
> Just a thought...


 
 Well I got my 225 when I was 47, so I guess I inadvertently followed the correct protocols. Phew! I don't want to be sent to audiophile detention.  However, I'd be tempted to jump into some RS1i's. That's probably over 30 or anyone who is willing to spend over $500 for a HP. And, you'll notice I'm using a very large font size as I'm being considerate of all those bifocals


----------



## kvtaco17

Lol nice ^


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> Lol nice ^


 
  I'm old and have bifocals and 325 and MS2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  (I also have HP1 and HA-2, so you KNOW I'm old)
   

  HP-1
  325 (black w/pink drivers)
  MS2
  HA-2 amp


----------



## Focker

lol, I'm starting to feel good about my decision to sell my 325s last year now


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





focker said:


> lol, I'm starting to feel good about my decision to sell my 325s last year now


 
  Yeah, go buy a sports car!


----------



## brokenthumb

Loving the PS500s right now.  I've been comparing with the HD800 and SR80i and the PS500 seem to be kind of a love child between the two.  Smooth, strong, with just the right amount of aggression.  They sound incredible with vinyl, very full bodied and warm sounding.  So far they are keepers!


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> Loving the PS500s right now.  I've been comparing with the HD800 and SR80i and the PS500 seem to be kind of a love child between the two.  Smooth, strong, with just the right amount of aggression.  They sound incredible with vinyl, very full bodied and warm sounding.  So far they are keepers!


 

 when i was playing them with my little dot i+ and my fiio e09k, they were very, very good
  when i got the lyr, they became awesome !!


----------



## hsubox

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Just curious to as why you are saying to go for it and just get the RS1, if you are saying "I choose the RS2 to represent the Grado family"?
> Did you not prefer the RS1?
> BTW I;ve never heard either the RS1/2


 
   
  The RS2i definitely represents better value. It's $200 less than the RS1i. The RS1i sounds fantastic, but it does cost a pretty penny compared to the RS2/PS500/SRwhatever.
   
  That all said, I don't plan on selling my RS1i's anytime in the foreseeable future!


----------



## stacker45

Yesterday i listened to Fleetwwod Mac's Live in Cleveland vinyl, it's an original pressing that was recorded in 1980, i played it on my Technics SL-1200MK2/Ortofon 2M Black, and used   my PS1000, and my new Little Dot 1+, and i'm still amazed by how good it sounded.
   
  I could hear détails that i'd never heard before with my X-Can V2, also, the sound seemed more organic, and spacious, if that makes any sense, the high point for me was Lindsay Buckingham's guitar solo in, I'm So Afraid, i got so into it, that after the song was over, i felt like lighting up, and i don't even smoke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, this was pure sex.
   
  I have noticed that they're are not that many songs that get me this level of involvement, but with the right song, on the right system, at the right time, magic can definately happend.
   
  I don't care what your setup is, and how much it costs, as far as i'm concerned, if it gets you this much enjoyment, you know you've done things right, we all take different path, but our destination is the same.
   
  I hope i didn't bore anyone, i just felt like sharing the joy


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Yesterday i listened to Fleetwwod Mac's Live in Cleveland vinyl, it's an original pressing that was recorded in 1980, i played it on my Technics SL-1200MK2/Ortofon 2M Black, and used   my PS1000, and my new Little Dot 1+, and i'm still amazed by how good it sounded.
> 
> I could hear détails that i'd never heard before with my X-Can V2, also, the sound seemed more organic, and spacious, if that makes any sense, the high point for me was Lindsay Buckingham's guitar solo in, I'm So Afraid, i got so into it, that after the song was over, i felt like lighting up, and i don't even smoke
> 
> ...


 
  and i thought i was the only one that happened to !! lol
  not boring at all
  when the allmans brother's hit those certain magical jams, they called it hitting the note ! those cosmic tumblers tumble and hit in the right spot, BOOM !


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> Well I got my 225 when I was 47, so I guess I inadvertently followed the correct protocols. Phew! I don't want to be sent to audiophile detention.  However, I'd be tempted to jump into some RS1i's. That's probably over 30 or anyone who is willing to spend over $500 for a HP. And, you'll notice I'm using a very large font size as I'm being considerate of all those bifocals


 
  No problem!  I wear progressive lenses


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





hsubox said:


> The RS2i definitely represents better value. It's $200 less than the RS1i. The RS1i sounds fantastic, but it does cost a pretty penny compared to the RS2/PS500/SRwhatever.
> 
> That all said, I don't plan on selling my RS1i's anytime in the foreseeable future!


 
  There are two reasons why the RS1 is worth the extra $200.
  1. RS1 has larger cups than the RS2= bigger sound.
  2. RS1 has metal gimbals. The only plastic are the rod blocks and the cups are so light that the blocks actually work.
  I would buy the RS1 over the RS2 or PS500 every time - though a PS500 or HF-2 is a great compliment.
  IMO the RS1 remains the classic John Grado can. The PS and GS are great too, but I just think it makes sense to own the RS1 first.


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> Just curious to as why you are saying to go for it and just get the RS1, if you are saying "I choose the RS2 to represent the Grado family"?
> Did you not prefer the RS1?
> BTW I;ve never heard either the RS1/2


 
   
  Rs1 is the better headphone, more well rounded, suited for more different music.
   
*Edit:*
  the reason I (personally) choose the Rs2 is that the op mentioned he was buying more headphones and only wanted one Grado.
  In this case, I believe, you would be looking for something very specific from said headphone to complement your other headphones.
   
  The Rs2 has the best from the prestige series Grados and takes it further by achieving better looks, better comfort, the sound also matures, is more refined and has beautiful timbre. The Rs1 takes that even further, but loses some of the fun/enjoyment I get out of the Rs2 due to it being more balanced throughout the frequencies.
   
*Another edit:*
  btw, I kept both the Rs1 and Rs2 because I couldn't make up my damn mind, and don't want to live without one or the other.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
    
  Quote:


wormsdriver said:


> if you want only one headphone to capture the Grado sound, *to me,* the Rs2 is preferable.
> 
> EDIT:
> the usual recommendation (if you've never tried Grados before) would be to get a pair of sr60's or sr80's (cheap) and see if you like the Grado sound, the fit, hell, even the look!
> ...


 
  the Rs1 is more of a TOTL Headphone and is more balanced than the Rs2. The Rs2 is pure Grado kick you in the balls jewels goodness. it is not trying to be a good headphone and please everyone like the Rs1.
  The Rs1 is the one you take to meet your family/parents, the Rs2 is the "other woman"!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Yesterday i listened to Fleetwwod Mac's Live in Cleveland vinyl, it's an original pressing that was recorded in 1980, i played it on my Technics SL-1200MK2/Ortofon 2M Black, and used   my PS1000, and my new Little Dot 1+, and i'm still amazed by how good it sounded.
> 
> I could hear détails that i'd never heard before with my X-Can V2, also, the sound seemed more organic, and spacious, if that makes any sense, the high point for me was Lindsay Buckingham's guitar solo in, I'm So Afraid, i got so into it, that after the song was over, i felt like lighting up, and i don't even smoke
> 
> ...


 
   
  Didn't bore me in the slightest...I just gotta figure out how long it's going to take me to clean up all this drool!


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





edgard varese said:


> I've got three days left on my audition with the RS1i but I just rang the dealer and told him I'd be in on Monday with my credit card.  The RS1i are staying at my house.


 
  I think you will find they they will get tons of head time.....congrats, and very nice choice imo.


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Yesterday i listened to Fleetwwod Mac's Live in Cleveland vinyl, it's an original pressing that was recorded in 1980, i played it on my Technics SL-1200MK2/Ortofon 2M Black, and used   my PS1000, and my new Little Dot 1+, and i'm still amazed by how good it sounded.
> 
> I could hear détails that i'd never heard before with my X-Can V2, also, the sound seemed more organic, and spacious, if that makes any sense, the high point for me was Lindsay Buckingham's guitar solo in, I'm So Afraid, i got so into it, that after the song was over, i felt like lighting up, and i don't even smoke
> 
> ...


 
   
  Glad you shared this.
   
  I use a pretty simple method of judging the sound I like.....no graphs or tech specs for me....everybodys ears hear different.
   
  For me it is just what ever puts a smile on my face....some cans do and some don't.
   
  There are many albums that I listen too that do this for me with my RS1i......things like hearing an artist pick the strings of his guitar.....little things like this that I do not hear with my other cans puts a smile on my face and it can even make the hair on my arms stand on end.....so yea....I know exactly what you mean.
   
  Grado's are a damn fun HP for me.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> Rs1 is the better headphone, more well rounded, suited for more different music.
> 
> *Edit:*
> the reason I (personally) choose the Rs2 is that the op mentioned he was buying more headphones and only wanted one Grado.
> ...


 
  Wait-are you saying the RS2 is more fun and it's what you get the most enjoyment from?
   
  That's what I've thought about my 225. Sounded like a clear step up from the 60 and even 80-but sounded good unamped from an Ipod with a decent recording. Except for the fact that you need an adaptor for an mp3 player or cell phone, just plug and play no fuss. Great with anything from punk to acoustic music and everything in between.
   
  But, the big thing is that I think they are just fun to listen to. Not as technically-WOW-factor as some of the more high end HPs you'll see at a meet, but just enjoyable and fun particularly with my rock centric musical tastes.
   
  Would my comments characterize your feelings between the Rs 1 and 2? I alwys thought the RS1 were the holy grail for rock in particular in the series.


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> *Wait-are you saying the RS2 is more fun and it's what you get the most enjoyment from?*
> 
> That's what I've thought about my 225. Sounded like a clear step up from the 60 and even 80-but sounded good unamped from an Ipod with a decent recording. Except for the fact that you need an adaptor for an mp3 player or cell phone, just plug and play no fuss. Great with anything from punk to acoustic music and everything in between.
> 
> ...


 
*that's exactly what I'm saying!!!*
   
   
   
  ok here's my Grado journey:
   
  early in my Head-fi journey I bought an Sr125 and an Sr225i at the same time. I prefered the Sr225i so I sold the 125's. I soon got rid of my 225i's because they were uncomfortable and I was itching to try other headphones.
   
  About a year passes (and many headphones and iems too), and I see a good deal on an Sr225i. I buy them because something in the back of my mind is bothering me and I need to give them another audition. I received the headphones and once again, I am convinced Grados are not worth it because of comfort issues and sell them.
   
  Fast forward 1-2 months later and I see a Grado Rs2 for a good price. I'm always willing to take a chance on a headphone if it's at a good price because the worst thing that could happen is if I don't like them, I'll sell them and take a minimum hit to the wallet at worse.
   
  Anyhow, I get the Rs2 and I'm not convinced at all. These sound like a glorified sr225 to me, not impressed! I put them up for sale, and give them one last session before selling them....
   
  Like many sessions, I am at the computer browsing online, and not doing any critical listening whatsoever...
   
  I start getting distracted by the music... my foot's tapping, my head's bobbing ...I start air drumming! ...I start air guitaring!!!  What!!!!?? THESE ARE ****ING AWESOME!!! 
   
  Never had a headphone/iem done this for me, not like this. I take them off the FS thread till further testing is done. Surely, it must be a fluke. Maybe it was just that one time that everything came together and I was really in the mood to jam out?
   
  A few weeks pass, and I am like a pig in mud. My true love for Grado's begins.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I was so happy with the Rs2, I got rid of my LCD2 and others. The Rs2 are so light, so comfortable, and the sound is right up my alley! weeee!(pig squeal
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


)
   
   
   
   
with all this said though, I have never used the Rs2 as my one main headphone. It has always been in a supporting role. For me it is something  to be truly cherished. It is a guilty pleasure that I've always used in moderation for some reason or another.
   
The Rs1 almost ruined the Rs2 for me. It is truly a better all around headphone, but I enjoy it in a different way. I get more use out of the rs1, but every now and then when I do take out the Rs2's, every single time, even if I am not focusing on the music, it gets me!
tap tap tap ...my foot starts tapping!   my head starts rocking like I'm freaking Angus Young!  AIR GUITAR!! AIR DRUMS!!!  I AM A MAN POSSESSED!!!! weeeeee!(pig in mud reference



)
   

   

   
   

   

   

   

   
   
   

   
*These are old pictures, I use TTVJ flats on my Rs1 and Rs2.*


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> *that's exactly what I'm saying!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  What is your main headphone or phones other than the Rs2?
   
  I have similar experience with the 225i's.  They are my go-to can though.  I find I rarely even take my HE-5LE's out of the box anymore, unless I'm listening to extremely well-mastered material, and the Grado's show their limitations.


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> What is your main headphone or phones other than the Rs2?
> 
> I have similar experience with the 225i's.  They are my go-to can though.  I find I rarely even take my HE-5LE's out of the box anymore, unless I'm listening to extremely well-mastered material, and the Grado's show their limitations.


 
  I just got a pair of Mad dogs 3.2 and I been using these mostly due to the much needed isolation (at home) and them being a new toy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  At work, mostly Jh13's.
   
  Another thing I forgot to mention. I find the Rs2 don't need amping. The Rs1 however, really do benefit from a good amp!


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> I just got a pair of Mad dogs 3.2 and I been using these mostly due to the much needed isolation (at home) and them being a new toy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Interesting.  I'll have the Alpha dogs on hand in about a month.  I just hope I have time to actually listen to them


----------



## desertblues

Fellow Grado Fans: if you get a chance to demo the Woo Audio WA7 amp/dac with your high end Grados, check it out. I have had one since May and have listened to nothing else since it arrived. I'm using RS1, PS500 and Q701 phones. I was really reluctant to invest $1000 but wanted to upgrade, and now I can't believe they can sell this one for that price! It is basically a handmade (USA) hybrid tube amp with a really good built in 32 bit dac and separate power supply (also high quality). Build quality is off the charts amazing-ditto the SQ. There are several threads on head-fi devoted to the WA7. My setup: iMac>hi-rez files>Pure Music>WA7. It can drive just about anything. Sorry about the grainy photo:


----------



## Focker

Okay, I am completely at a loss...my GS1ks have completely taken their game to another level after the break-in period. I'm thinking maybe the big difference is the DAC, cause when I first got this Meier piece I was using mainly my T1s and PS500s...maybe I'm just now realizing how much of an improvement there is with the GS1ks with the better gear. 
   
  I'm blown away by how good these sound all of a sudden...this is very odd, but exciting! 
   
  I'll just reiterate what I said earlier...if anyone decides to audition these things, give them some good ancillary gear. These aren't nearly as good as the other Grados out of a headphone jack or whatever....these seem to really need quality gear upstream to shine. 
   
  Am I the only one who is experiencing this with these forgotten woodies? Stacker? You out there?


----------



## markm1

Thanks for that! It's interesting to me that the RS1 doesn't give you that same vibe-but hey, pleasure is pleasure.  I'm not going to argue with anyone who references Angus Young. When I was in Middle School 100 years  ago-I listened to nothing but AC/DC for a couple of years. Then, when I went to their For Those About to Rock tour concert, I thought I'd reached the RAWK gates of heaven.
   
  I have ever so slightly broadened my musical tastes in the last 30 years....but I always remember where I come from....musically speaking.
   
  Grados were a logical outgrowth to a lifetime of loud, aggressive music. Oh, and Miles Davis sounds just as good


----------



## brokenthumb

Quote: 





desertblues said:


> Fellow Grado Fans: if you get a chance to demo the Woo Audio WA7 amp/dac with your high end Grados, check it out. I have had one since May and have listened to nothing else since it arrived. I'm using RS1, PS500 and Q701 phones. I was really reluctant to invest $1000 but wanted to upgrade, and now I can't believe they can sell this one for that price! It is basically a handmade (USA) hybrid tube amp with a really good built in 32 bit dac and separate power supply (also high quality). Build quality is off the charts amazing-ditto the SQ. There are several threads on head-fi devoted to the WA7. My setup: iMac>hi-rez files>Pure Music>WA7. It can drive just about anything. Sorry about the grainy photo:


 
   
  That WA7 looks amazing, I have always liked the way Woo Audio equipment looks.  I'm seriously thinking of buying a WA6 on looks alone.  lol


----------



## jaywillin

well i'll be !
  got my e10 and e09k sold in just a couple of hours, my msii+ and explorer haven't even drawn any interest
  and they've been for sale a couple of days


----------



## brokenthumb

That was a good price with the e10 and e09k, I figured it would go fast.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> That was a good price with the e10 and e09k, I figured it would go fast.


 

 yeah, me too, i THOUGHT i had a good price on the other two lol
  i;ve gotten my money's worth out of the fiio's was time for them to make somebody else happy


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> yeah, me too, i THOUGHT i had a good price on the other two lol
> i;ve gotten my money's worth out of the fiio's was time for them to make somebody else happy


 
  I can't see letting got of my E10. 
 Too darn handy to have, especially for a quick boost out of a computer.    It's one impressive and small piece of kit!
   
  When you sell your Lyr, be sure to let me know


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> I can't see letting got of my E10.
> Too darn handy to have, especially for a quick boost out of a computer.    It's one impressive and small piece of kit!
> 
> When you sell your Lyr, be sure to let me know


 

 the little dot will go first !! i might could do a "bundle" with the little dot and the explorer , make the price irresistable


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> Okay, I am completely at a loss...my GS1ks have completely taken their game to another level after the break-in period. I'm thinking maybe the big difference is the DAC, cause when I first got this Meier piece I was using mainly my T1s and PS500s...maybe I'm just now realizing how much of an improvement there is with the GS1ks with the better gear.
> 
> I'm blown away by how good these sound all of a sudden...this is very odd, but exciting!
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yeah, i'm here buddy, to be honest i'm not surprised that the GS1000i are starting to grow on you, that says to me that even though you love your PS500, you kept an open mind regarding the GS1Ki, and gave them a fair shake.
   
  Aside from the SR125i, the GS1Ki are probably the least popular Grado model, i guess people go staight to the PS1K, it wasn't my case, since i bought mine GS1K in 2006. When the ''i'' model came out, i compared them to mine, and the only thing i preffered on the old one was that they had a wider soundstage, and since i like to listen to concerts on DVD, i decided to hang on to them.
   
  It's too bad that they're always seem to be in the shadow of the RS1i and PS1000, because i think that they offer a pretty good price vs performance ratio, and you are right Focker, when you say that they benifit quite a bit when they're paired with good upstream equipement.
   
  And last but not least, i think that the GS1Ki are THE most comfortable Grado headphones, wich makes them ideal for long listening sessions.
   
  As the phrase says in one of George Lucas's Indiana Jones movies, ''you have chosen wisely''.


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> *snip
> 
> *Aside from the SR125i, the GS1Ki are probably the least popular Grado model*, i guess people go staight to the PS1K, it wasn't my case, since i bought mine GS1K in 2006. When the ''i'' model came out, i compared them to mine, and the only thing i preffered on the old one was that they had a wider soundstage, and since i like to listen to concerts on DVD, i decided to hang on to them.
> 
> *snip


 
  Ha! don't forget the Rs2, it certainly falls into that Jan Brady category!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

might be making a PS1000 review soon.... its a headphone that i feel really lacks presence on the forums and is widely misunderstood, even i have trouble understanding it.
   
  also seems like these are extremely sensitive with how you place them on your head, right now i made the adjustment a little smaller, so they're a little tighter, borderline uncomfortable, but the highs really tame down alot just depending on how the cups/pads are positioned on your head.


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> Ha! don't forget the Rs2, it certainly falls into that Jan Brady category!


 
   
  Jan Brady! that's an funny way of putting it, and yes, you're right about the RS2i, i would say that they come right after the SR125i and GS1Ki as the least taklked about Grado.


----------



## marone

wormsdriver said:


> the reason I (personally) choose the Rs2 is that the op mentioned he was buying more headphones and only wanted one Grado. In this case, I believe, you would be looking for something very specific from said headphone to complement your other headphones.




Yes, that is the idea. I am building a collection and want variety to begin with. No IEM's or buds, I do not like those at all. Over or On Ear.

The 80i seems the reasonable choice to see if I like the line and then decide from there, though I wouldn't mind buying the 325i's and not liking them.


----------



## marone

markm1 said:


> When I was in Middle School 100 years  ago-I listened to nothing but AC/DC for a couple of years. Then, when I went to their For Those About to Rock tour concert, I thought I'd reached the RAWK gates of heaven.




I saw them summer of '78 opening for UFO with Bon Scott. Sadly, they did not cover ANY material from HTH, they were promoting the live lp...they destroyed UFO completely.


----------



## Zuqi

Quote: 





desertblues said:


> Fellow Grado Fans: if you get a chance to demo the Woo Audio WA7 amp/dac with your high end Grados, check it out. I have had one since May and have listened to nothing else since it arrived. I'm using RS1, PS500 and Q701 phones. I was really reluctant to invest $1000 but wanted to upgrade, and now I can't believe they can sell this one for that price! It is basically a handmade (USA) hybrid tube amp with a really good built in 32 bit dac and separate power supply (also high quality). Build quality is off the charts amazing-ditto the SQ. There are several threads on head-fi devoted to the WA7. My setup: iMac>hi-rez files>Pure Music>WA7. It can drive just about anything. Sorry about the grainy photo:


 
   
  I tried and compared RS1i, MSpro, PS500, RS2, SR325is on the WA7 last month. The fireflies is a quite neutral-ish sounding amp/dac, which can reveal characters of any headphones. To me, RS1i put a bit emphasis on treble and bass, which sounds a bit annoying; The bass on PS500 with the 7 was simply too prominent and boomy, the SR325is sounds bright and "cheap" next to its big brothers. Among these phones, I would say MSpro and RS2i sound more plesant with the amp/dac combo.


----------



## bassboysam

I think Grados in general benefit from a slightly warm-ish amp and/or DAC. unless you are a person who enjoys a lot of treble or like Scott posted a while ago, keep the volume on the lower side.


listening to Lullabies to Paralyze on vinyl with my MKIII and RS1 this morning and it sounds incredible. big grin on my face.


----------



## hfhimeka

Recently upgraded to a pair of PS500's after having used the SR-60s for several years.
   
  The choice between the RS1i and the PS500 was quite hard!  Both headphones exhibit different sound signatures, but in the end I thought the RS1i was a bit too shrilly to listen to for extensive periods of time.  Other than that, both headphones have great sound stage and I am rather impressed with the airiness of the vocals from the PS500.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Seems like I bought my WA6 almost two years ago.  I have NEVER regretted it.  The build is incredible, the look impressive and the sound marvelous.  I don't see me ever getting rid of it, it's just too fine a piece of kit.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





hfhimeka said:


> Recently upgraded to a pair of PS500's after having used the SR-60s for several years.
> 
> The choice between the RS1i and the PS500 was quite hard!  Both headphones exhibit different sound signatures, but in the end I thought the RS1i was a bit too shrilly to listen to for extensive periods of time.  Other than that, both headphones have great sound stage and I am rather impressed with the airiness of the vocals from the PS500.


 
   
  Did you have a chance to audition the HF-2 in between the PS500 and the RS-1i?  I guess it would be interesting to see how that model falls, as you can often find them here on the forum for +/- $400.   I've owned them a few times, but never along with another pair of Grados in order to make an objective comparison.  I did though have a pair of Magnums (v.4?) drivers installed in wooden cups.  To me, I liked the Magnum / Grado signature a bit more.  However, that's really an apples vs. oranges discussion when getting into custom headphones.  Again ... back to the PS500 and RS-1i.


----------



## desertblues

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> Seems like I bought my WA6 almost two years ago.  I have NEVER regretted it.  The build is incredible, the look impressive and the sound marvelous.  I don't see me ever getting rid of it, it's just too fine a piece of kit.


 
   
  I had never heard of Woo Audio before I discovered these forums, and wondered what all the fuss was about. I have another tube amp which I really like - but I have to say I _love _the WA7. The quality and value for the money is exemplary. This is one of those rare times when I feel like I got a steal on high-end audio equipment.


----------



## hfhimeka

Quote: 





wje said:


> Did you have a chance to audition the HF-2 in between the PS500 and the RS-1i?  I guess it would be interesting to see how that model falls, as you can often find them here on the forum for +/- $400.   I've owned them a few times, but never along with another pair of Grados in order to make an objective comparison.  I did though have a pair of Magnums (v.4?) drivers installed in wooden cups.  To me, I liked the Magnum / Grado signature a bit more.  However, that's really an apples vs. oranges discussion when getting into custom headphones.  Again ... back to the PS500 and RS-1i.


 
  Unfortunately, I did not.  I was only able to test drive the PS500 / RS1i since half of the audio stores in Tokyo have sellable headphones all out on display for you to listen to your heart's content.  That being said, I agree with a comment I read previously that these two headphones are more complementary and would be nice to own both!
   
  I, too, would be interested in how the HF-2 sounds vs the PS500.  The PS500's pitch on vocals is noticeably lower than that of the RS1i.


----------



## jaywillin

y'all should check out this article by michael mercer!
  we may not be able to change the world,well maybe we can, but that's not why we are all here !
  what we are here for is the music, and how we listen to it, and we CAN do something about the
  hi end audio/personal audio scene
   http://thehighfidelityreport.com/occupy/


----------



## jaywillin

the little dot and the meridian have found a new home, they are going to another ps500, thanks brokenthumb !


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Yeah, i'm here buddy, to be honest i'm not surprised that the GS1000i are starting to grow on you, that says to me that even though you love your PS500, you kept an open mind regarding the GS1Ki, and gave them a fair shake.
> 
> Aside from the SR125i, the GS1Ki are probably the least popular Grado model, i guess people go staight to the PS1K, it wasn't my case, since i bought mine GS1K in 2006. When the ''i'' model came out, i compared them to mine, and the only thing i preffered on the old one was that they had a wider soundstage, and since i like to listen to concerts on DVD, i decided to hang on to them.
> 
> ...


 
  There you are! 
   
  Honestly, I've always preferred the L-cush, but the G cush are really growing on me...I feel like I'm having a bit of a renaissance with these phones right now lol. They definitely are incredibly comfortable considering how light they are along with the bagels...I think I really just never gave them enough in terms of quality gear to allow them to sound their best.  I knew they were showing signs that they wanted better gear, but I just kept thinking "they're Grados...they can do without" lol. But maybe these are like the PS1ks in that respect and they really do need a quality source and amp in order to get the most out of them.  There's just so little info about them anywhere on head-fi that I didn't even think these would be that "needy". 
   
  I have to say, I'm pretty excited....I feel like I've discovered a a lost treasure or something lol...


----------



## brokenthumb

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> the little dot and the meridian have found a new home, they are going to another ps500, thanks brokenthumb !


 
   
  Very excited to finally hear the Little Dot Hybrid and Meridian Explorer with both the PS500 and SR80i's!  Should be a nice step up over a e7/e9 combo I use for pc listening now.


----------



## myears

Cool, I'm thinking of getting a little dot I+ soon. What would be more appropriate for grados, stock, EF92 or WE408A?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





myears said:


> Cool, I'm thinking of getting a little dot I+ soon. What would be more appropriate for grados, stock, EF92 or WE408A?


 
   
  Either of the last two. I didnt' spend a lot of time with the stock tubes, but it was a clear upgrade when I replaced them with some Telefunkens.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





myears said:


> Cool, I'm thinking of getting a little dot I+ soon. What would be more appropriate for grados, stock, EF92 or WE408A?


 

 my favorite tube was the mullard 6am6 which is ef91/92 setting
  or the rca 5915 which is a heptode, using the ef95 setting
  now with the ps500, i liked the erricson 408a, it tightened up the bass
   
  when i bought the amp , it arrived with the siemens 6ak5
  i never did get the we408's , they are supposed to be good
  check out the little dot tube rolling thread, lost of good info
  and nice folks too


----------



## jaywillin

ok, my stuff that i was selling has sold ,(except the msii+) and i'm wanting to upgrade from the msii+, $300-$500 budget,
  my list of possible's :  bifrost , micromega mydac, peachtree dac it,
  what are y'all using thats a step up from the "dragonfly neighborhood"
   
  oh, and has anyone heard the halide ??


----------



## wje

How can I catch these buyers of the other models so they can see that I have a GS1000 available for about the price of a new RS-1i?  The GS1000 is complete - original box with hand-written serial # by Grado, original Grado headphone extension, original Grado 1/4" to 3.5mm adapter along with the G-cush pads.  Also, I'll be getting the new variants of the G-Cush and L-Cush from EarZonk that will be included ... along with shipping, too.  Whew!


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





wje said:


> How can I catch these buyers of the other models so they can see that I have a GS1000 available for about the price of a new RS-1i?  The GS1000 is complete - original box with hand-written serial # by Grado, original Grado headphone extension, original Grado 1/4" to 3.5mm adapter along with the G-cush pads.  Also, I'll be getting the new variants of the G-Cush and L-Cush from EarZonk that will be included ... along with shipping, too.  Whew!


 

 the ear zonks work, but they do not work as well as the originals, i tried both the L and G cushes
  the L , i gave away, the g's are sitting here, i'll probably give those away too
  i will say between the two, the L is closer to the real thing than the G


----------



## winterandsummer

i bought the* rs2i *4 month ago
  ive had the *sr60* for 8 years
  the bass (quality) is amazing on the* rs2i *but i wanted some more (quantity)
  and the sound in the highs was a little too thin or airy 
  and im always a-b-ing and retrying the different pads
  but lately ive being really impress with the sound i can get out of using the g-cush in reverse
  anyone else using the g-cush in reverse ?


----------



## gefski

jaywillin said:


> ok, my stuff that i was selling has sold ,(except the msii+) and i'm wanting to upgrade from the msii+, $300-$500 budget,
> my list of possible's :  bifrost , micromega mydac, peachtree dac it,
> what are y'all using thats a step up from the "dragonfly neighborhood"
> 
> oh, and has anyone heard the halide ??




I'm very happy with the Bifrost. Transparent, organic texture & timbre, and great dynamic swings with Uber Analog upgrade. If I was shopping now, I'd definitely add Concero and Ciunas (just a bit over your suggested budget) to your list of considerations. Never heard a bad word about the Halide HD and it's probably the bargain of the bunch since it includes high quality captive cables on each end.

This is a great time to buy a $500ish dac. There are lots of reviews of all these that give a good idea of the sonic personality of each.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





gefski said:


> I'm very happy with the Bifrost. Transparent, organic texture & timbre, and great dynamic swings with Uber Analog upgrade. If I was shopping now, I'd definitely add Concero and Ciunas (just a bit over your suggested budget) to your list of considerations. Never heard a bad word about the Halide HD and it's probably the bargain of the bunch since it includes high quality captive cables on each end.
> 
> This is a great time to buy a $500ish dac. There are lots of reviews of all these that give a good idea of the sonic personality of each.


 
  the concero does look very interesting, but i'm really going to try to stay under 5 bills !
  the four words you used to descibe the bifrost are some of main qualities i'm looking for
  and bifrost turn up on the sale thread pretty often, there's  couple there now
  i guess the thing to do is just buy where they have a good return policy,
  or just wait for a really good deal in used stuff, i'm always checking here,
  audiogon, ebay etc
   
  yeah, there are A LOT of choices out there in the $500 and under price point


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> ok, my stuff that i was selling has sold ,(except the msii+) and i'm wanting to upgrade from the msii+, $300-$500 budget,
> my list of possible's :  bifrost , micromega mydac, peachtree dac it,
> what are y'all using thats a step up from the "dragonfly neighborhood"
> 
> oh, and has anyone heard the halide ??


 
  Hey Jay, I haven't heard any of them, but think the Dac-It looks interesting. There was a thread somewhere-you could find it on a search like-Dac It Vs Bifrost- and the conclusion of the review was the DAC-It was an improvement over the Bifrost. But, I believe that was before the uber upgrade thingie.
   
  I was debating the two myself, but I'm going a different direction. I'm not listening to computer music. I've spent the better part of the Spring and summer ripping my entire collection-about 8,000 songs-not massive-but still a big job for me-into Lossless and stored on a NAS. I bought a Sonos Connect streamer to stream through a speaker system adjacent to my PC.
   
  Sonos has an OK DAC...definitely better than a stock PC DAC, but could be better. I primarily listen through my Asgard-2 plugged into Sonos or into my stereo when listening to CDs. My Sonos is connected to my stereo.
   
  After putting  a lot of thought, I'm going to buy a Rotel integrated amp with a nice Wolfson DAC with both analog and digital capabilities. I have my speaker set up in a spare bedroom/computer room...computer  stereo all in the same space.
   
  In my case, my hope is to upgrade my entry level receiver with a better integrated amp that will bypass the DAC in my CD player or Sonos to the Rotel. I could have bought an integrated amp and something like the DAC-It externally. Peach Tree makes a comparable unit called the Deco I believe-integrated amp you can use with a PC if you choose or with analog sources or both.
   
  But, I know most of you are probably using your gear for a PC set up. I'm sure the uber Bifrost or DAC It would both be nice pieces in your kit.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> Hey Jay, I haven't heard any of them, but think the Dac-It looks interesting. There was a thread somewhere-you could find it on a search like-Dac It Vs Bifrost- and the conclusion of the review was the DAC-It was an improvement over the Bifrost. But, I believe that was before the uber upgrade thingie.
> 
> I was debating the two myself, but I'm going a different direction. I'm not listening to computer music. I've spent the better part of the Spring and summer ripping my entire collection-about 8,000 songs-not massive-but still a big job for me-into Lossless and stored on a NAS. I bought a Sonos Connect streamer to stream through a speaker system adjacent to my PC.
> 
> ...


 

 the deco is hybrid too, you got a tube in there !
  as for the dac it, i read somewhere that as compared to the base bifrost that the author preferred the dac it


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> ok, my stuff that i was selling has sold ,(except the msii+) and i'm wanting to upgrade from the msii+, $300-$500 budget,
> my list of possible's :  bifrost , micromega mydac, peachtree dac it,
> what are y'all using thats a step up from the "dragonfly neighborhood"
> 
> oh, and has anyone heard the halide ??


 
  I myself am going the Oppo BDP-105 route after I graduate in a few months.  That being said, I myself am very skeptical about the sonic differences in DACs.  In fact, one of the best pieces of kit I ever bought was a Behringer UCA202 that I used a few years ago for $23.50, no shipping, no tax.  The headphone out was fairly weak, but the DAC itself was more than impressive


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> I myself am going the Oppo BDP-105 route after I graduate in a few months.  That being said, I myself am very skeptical about the sonic differences in DACs.  In fact, one of the best pieces of kit I ever bought was a Behringer UCA202 that I used a few years ago for $23.50, no shipping, no tax.  The headphone out was fairly weak, but the DAC itself was more than impressive


 

 the thing i think that gets people about dacs, is they can't make bad recordings sound good
  and folks have expectations too high
  i can here the differences between some dacs
  the audioengine d1 and the modi they were easy to tell apart


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





focker said:


> There you are!
> 
> Honestly, I've always preferred the L-cush, but the G cush are really growing on me...I feel like I'm having a bit of a renaissance with these phones right now lol. They definitely are incredibly comfortable considering how light they are along with the bagels...I think I really just never gave them enough in terms of quality gear to allow them to sound their best.  I knew they were showing signs that they wanted better gear, but I just kept thinking "they're Grados...they can do without" lol. But maybe these are like the PS1ks in that respect and they really do need a quality source and amp in order to get the most out of them.  There's just so little info about them anywhere on head-fi that I didn't even think these would be that "needy".
> 
> I have to say, I'm pretty excited....I feel like I've discovered a a lost treasure or something lol...


 
   
   
  I'm happy for you, i like reading about positive stories like yours. Money doesn't grow on trees, so i find it sad when people spend their hard earned cash on something, and end up being disapointed.
   
  I too, feel the same way about the Little Dot 1+, it sounds so much better than my X-Can V2, that it feels like i'm rediscovering my music collection all over again.


----------



## brokenthumb

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I'm happy for you, i like reading about positive stories like yours. Money doesn't grow on trees, so i find it sad when people spend their hard earned cash on something, and end up being disapointed.
> 
> *I too, feel the same way about the Little Dot 1+, it sounds so much better than my X-Can V2, that it feels like i'm rediscovering my music collection all over again.*


 
   
  This makes me happy.


----------



## myears

Quote: 





focker said:


> Either of the last two. I didnt' spend a lot of time with the stock tubes, but it was a clear upgrade when I replaced them with some Telefunkens.


 
   
  Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> my favorite tube was the mullard 6am6 which is ef91/92 setting
> or the rca 5915 which is a heptode, using the ef95 setting
> now with the ps500, i liked the erricson 408a, it tightened up the bass
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thank you guys, I'll get more information on that and see.


----------



## Jesterphile

Just placed an order for some RS1i's. Looking forward to some Grado action.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I'm happy for you, i like reading about positive stories like yours. Money doesn't grow on trees, so i find it sad when people spend their hard earned cash on something, and end up being disapointed.
> 
> I too, feel the same way about the Little Dot 1+, it sounds so much better than my X-Can V2, that it feels like i'm rediscovering my music collection all over again.


 
   
  As much as I love the looks of the GS1ks, I have honestly felt bad having them here at times since the 500s and my T1s were getting far more head time. Now they're in the rotation more than ever and I'm truly enjoying them. 
   
  I'm glad so many of us have gotten such enjoyment from the Little Dot, as well...it's just the perfect counterpart for Grados. Incredible how well it performs for the money...not many products I can think of that offer better!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





jesterphile said:


> Just placed an order for some RS1i's. Looking forward to some Grado action.


 
   
  Since you're a fellow fan of Meier, I'll tell you that you may find you become addicted to the Grados with crossfeed engaged. I am not using my Corda Classic to drive my Grados (not usually, anyway) but I split the signal out of my Daccord. I've really become dependent on this circuit now...it took my T1s to another level and it's done the same with my Grados. 
   
  Great choice on the RS1s


----------



## Jesterphile

Quote: 





focker said:


> Since you're a fellow fan of Meier, I'll tell you that you may find you become addicted to the Grados with crossfeed engaged. I am not using my Corda Classic to drive my Grados (not usually, anyway) but I split the signal out of my Daccord. I've really become dependent on this circuit now...it took my T1s to another level and it's done the same with my Grados.
> 
> Great choice on the RS1s


 
  Interestingly, I'm also looking at getting a Littledot I+ to split off the Daccord for the Grados - I've been thinking about getting a small tube amp for a while but as they couldn't drive the LCD-2's I never got around to it.
   
  Now I have an excuse  How do you like the Little Dot?


----------



## wormsdriver

I've been using the CEntrance Hifi-M8 as my main dac/amp at home, and it does a great job with my Rs1!


----------



## jimbob54

winterandsummer said:


> i bought the [COLOR=8B4513]*rs2i*[/COLOR] 4 month ago
> ive had the *sr60* for 8 years
> the bass [COLOR=696969](quality)[/COLOR] is amazing on the *[COLOR=8B4513]rs2i[/COLOR]* but i wanted some more [COLOR=696969](quantity)[/COLOR]
> and the sound in the highs was a little too thin or airy
> ...


How do you reverse a G Cush?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





jesterphile said:


> Interestingly, I'm also looking at getting a Littledot I+ to split off the Daccord for the Grados - I've been thinking about getting a small tube amp for a while but as they couldn't drive the LCD-2's I never got around to it.
> 
> Now I have an excuse  How do you like the Little Dot?


 
   
  Nice! I highly recommend it! The best compliment I can pay the LD is to say that even though Grados are my favorite headphones, and I have the means to do so if I wanted to, I have no intention of upgrading from my LD I+. The only possible exception would be if I jumped up into the PS1ks, but as of right now that won't happen anytime soon. 
   
  When I upgraded to the Meier stack, I found that as much as I like the Classic, the Daccord was clearly the more significant upgrade over what I had (AudioEngine D1 DAC). Now that those dual Wolfson chips and the crossfeed filter are on board, the LD has seriously been given the tools it needs to really shine. It sounded really good before I upgraded, but it pairs really well with this DAC. It takes all those incredible details and dynamics it receives from the Daccord and adds a touch of warmth and body to the overall presentation. 
   
  I'm certainly not saying it's the greatest Grado amp on earth, but I feel pretty confident that I'd have to spend a LOT more to better it, and it'll be my Grado amp for the foreseeable future. And if I ever did upgrade, I still wouldn't sell it   
   
  I also have to say that I really like supporting David at Little Dot, cause the guy is a class act and his customer service is exceptional.


----------



## ferday

i've been away for a while, just got home and pulled out the 80i's to rip one of my favorite albums ever (tool - aenima)
   
  i have to say, i'm continually impressed with how much detail these cheap "low end" cans are putting out, and the guitar tone just gets better every track.  i'm becoming quite the Grado fan!


----------



## Jesterphile

Quote: 





focker said:


> Nice! I highly recommend it! The best compliment I can pay the LD is to say that even though Grados are my favorite headphones, and I have the means to do so if I wanted to, I have no intention of upgrading from my LD I+. The only possible exception would be if I jumped up into the PS1ks, but as of right now that won't happen anytime soon.
> 
> When I upgraded to the Meier stack, I found that as much as I like the Classic, the Daccord was clearly the more significant upgrade over what I had (AudioEngine D1 DAC). Now that those dual Wolfson chips and the crossfeed filter are on board, the LD has seriously been given the tools it needs to really shine. It sounded really good before I upgraded, but it pairs really well with this DAC. It takes all those incredible details and dynamics it receives from the Daccord and adds a touch of warmth and body to the overall presentation.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I feel that the Classic just presents what the Daccord spits out in a very straight, smooth way, it doesn't enhance or detract at all from it's source so it isn't immediately apparent how good it is (and it is really good at clean amplification)
   
  I'm also a big fan of the crossfeed filter and I don't think I could go without it.
   
  I'll probably pick up a Little Dot in the next few weeks - any tube recommendations?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





jesterphile said:


> I feel that the Classic just presents what the Daccord spits out in a very straight, smooth way, it doesn't enhance or detract at all from it's source so it isn't immediately apparent how good it is.
> 
> I'm also a big fan of the crossfeed filter and I don't think I could go without it.
> 
> I'll probably pick up a Little Dot in the next few weeks - any tube recommendations?


 
   
  Totally agree. I also came from a Corda Jazz, which is a very underrated amp...so the jump up to the Classic wasn't ever going to be a huge difference. And yeah, I couldn't be w/out the crossfeed filter either. 
   
  I've only used some Telefunkens since day 1, mainly because I have a tube guy who has re-tubed hundreds of LD amps and I trust his suggestions...but there is a dedicated LD I+ tube rolling thread around here somewhere...you may want to touch base there and see what everyone is liking and not liking. There's also a lot of people who have been op amp rolling on it, as well...I haven't gotten that far yet, but it's nice to know the option is there. 
   
  Here ya go...I had it bookmarked: http://www.head-fi.org/t/364043/little-dot-i-tube-rolling


----------



## Jesterphile

Quote: 





focker said:


> Totally agree. I also came from a Corda Jazz, which is a very underrated amp...so the jump up to the Classic wasn't ever going to be a huge difference. And yeah, I couldn't be w/out the crossfeed filter either.
> 
> I've only used some Telefunkens since day 1, mainly because I have a tube guy who has re-tubed hundreds of LD amps and I trust his suggestions...but there is a dedicated LD I+ tube rolling thread around here somewhere...you may want to touch base there and see what everyone is liking and not liking. There's also a lot of people who have been op amp rolling on it, as well...I haven't gotten that far yet, but it's nice to know the option is there.
> 
> Here ya go...I had it bookmarked: http://www.head-fi.org/t/364043/little-dot-i-tube-rolling


 
   
  Whelp, going to take the plunge I guess. Just need to decide if I want the stock one or an 'upgraded' one


----------



## wje

Quote: 





jimbob54 said:


> How do you reverse a G Cush?


 
   
  I'm assuming that you would just push the opening over the wooden cup, but with the ear pad flipped.  Though, I'm not sure if I would personally like the process because then it would go back to being on on-ear as opposed to an over the ear and resting on the head situation.  And, my guess is that one would really look silly with the cups curved in that manner.  The sound might just be similar to the L-Cush due to the pad resting on the ear again.
   
  For those discussing the Little Dot 1, it is quite a great little amp.  I do have major regrets in selling mine off.  I used it in combination with the Music Streamer II.  The combination was just beautiful and the MS II worked in asynchronous mode. 
   
  My previous, lovely LD I that I had owned.


----------



## Edgard Varese

Quote: 





jesterphile said:


> Interestingly, I'm also looking at getting a Littledot I+ to split off the Daccord for the Grados - I've been thinking about getting a small tube amp for a while but as they couldn't drive the LCD-2's I never got around to it.
> 
> Now I have an excuse  How do you like the Little Dot?


 
  I just purchased my RS1is today (after a week's audition) and I pair them with my Little Dot I+... I think it's an excellent combination.


----------



## Edgard Varese

Quote: 





jesterphile said:


> I feel that the Classic just presents what the Daccord spits out in a very straight, smooth way, it doesn't enhance or detract at all from it's source so it isn't immediately apparent how good it is (and it is really good at clean amplification)
> 
> I'm also a big fan of the crossfeed filter and I don't think I could go without it.
> 
> I'll probably pick up a Little Dot in the next few weeks - any tube recommendations?


 
  You might also want to check out the more general Little Dot tube rolling thread, because the driver tubes are the same for all Little Dot models.  There's a lot of very good information in this long thread:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/563884/little-dot-tube-amps-vacuum-tube-rolling-guide


----------



## wje

Speaking of tube amps, has anyone tried the *Aune T1 *with Grado yet?  If so, what were the results in doing so?  The Aune T1 also has a built-in DAC.  There are members who have used it with the HifiMan HE-400 with quite good results.


----------



## Jesterphile

Quote: 





edgard varese said:


> You might also want to check out the more general Little Dot tube rolling thread, because the driver tubes are the same for all Little Dot models.  There's a lot of very good information in this long thread:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/563884/little-dot-tube-amps-vacuum-tube-rolling-guide


 
  Thanks, I've been reading through that thread over the past hour or so 
   
  I'm also considering a DIY option... What am I doing to myself haha


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





jesterphile said:


> Thanks, I've been reading through that thread over the past hour or so
> 
> I'm also considering a DIY option... What am I doing to myself haha


 

 oh it gets worse !! but its so much fun !


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





wje said:


> Speaking of tube amps, has anyone tried the *Aune T1 *with Grado yet?  If so, what were the results in doing so?  The Aune T1 also has a built-in DAC.  There are members who have used it with the HifiMan HE-400 with quite good results.


 

 i came very close to getting the t1, one of the reasons i ended up not getting it, is the tube isn't in the amp section,its just in the dac section
  also, someone who had it, said it could sound a little bright at times, but aune is another one of those chinese companies that builds great stuff
  for the price it seems


----------



## jaywillin

i had the listening to the ps500's with the g cushes exclusively since day 1, after the first hour or two anyway,
  yesterday, because the g cushes sometimes mess with the way my glasses fit, sit i decided to put the L's
  on for a while. the last time i had them on was before i had the lyr.
  i think now, with the lyr, i like the l's better than the g's, or at least as much.
  the mid bass is greatly improved with lyr, its tight, there's still a little warmth a little emphasis ,
  but in a good way. and now it sounds more "grado" in giving up the extra "space" the
  intimate sound, feeling is back, will keep then on a few more days to see if what i'm hearing now hangs around long term


----------



## bbophead

Man, I've got to have the G-Cush for the soundstage and comfort but I don't wear glasses to listen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Edit:  BTW, my DacIT sounds dreamy.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> Man, I've got to have the G-Cush for the soundstage and comfort but I don't wear glasses to listen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 i'm kinda flip flopping between trying bifrost or dacIT first


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> Man, I've got to have the G-Cush for the soundstage and comfort but I don't wear glasses to listen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Is the DacIT the Peachtree product?


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





focker said:


> Is the DacIT the Peachtree product?


 

 yuuuuuuuup


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> yuuuuuuuup


 
   
  Nice...I bought a Peachtree Nova 125 several months ago and it's unbelievable how good it sounds. I have no doubt their stand alone DACs are fantastic. Usually when I'm firing up the piece, I'm listening to my Magnepans, but late at night I will run the extension cable for my T1s and listen from the Nova headphone jack...it's just a terrific piece of gear.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





focker said:


> Nice...I bought a Peachtree Nova 125 several months ago and it's unbelievable how good it sounds. I have no doubt their stand alone DACs are fantastic. Usually when I'm firing up the piece, I'm listening to my Magnepans, but late at night I will run the extension cable for my T1s and listen from the Nova headphone jack...it's just a terrific piece of gear.


 

 the dacIT and the bifrost are my two top contenders,
  then other outsiders, micromega, ifi, musical fidelity, who knows !


----------



## wje

I also pushed the "buy button" on a pair of RS1i Grados, too.  They'll need a little work as the cable was chewed and is not functional.  This is not an issue though as I've really never liked the stock Grado cables because of the twisting issues that can occur with the wires above the "Y".
   
  Looking forward to getting them before the upcoming long weekend, so I can perform the necessary surgery.
   
  I had a chance to try the MS-Pro from Alessandro a few years back.  I only had my Magnum builds to compare it to at the time.  However, the headphone was being sent around on a bit of tour and each member would use it for about a week.  To me, I really just didn't "wow" me at the time, so that is why I'm looking forward to the RS1i to collect some impressions of that model.
   
  I was actually considering another custom Magnum build, but sourcing the components from 3 or 4 different individuals wasn't something that I cared to do this time around.  A few years back, I was much more open to the idea of performing those tasks.  Time is just much tighter right now, though.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> the dacIT and the bifrost are my two top contenders,
> then other outsiders, micromega, ifi, musical fidelity, who knows !


 
   
  I had the MyDac in here for about three weeks. It was an upgrade over my AudioEngine D1, but it was a bit on the bright side. The Meier DAC was easily my preference once I auditioned it. 
   
  I'd have no hesitation purchasing anything from Peachtree.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





focker said:


> I had the MyDac in here for about three weeks. It was an upgrade over my AudioEngine D1, but it was a bit on the bright side. The Meier DAC was easily my preference once I auditioned it.
> 
> I'd have no hesitation purchasing anything from Peachtree.


 

 nope, i don't want "bright" lol


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> nope, i don't want "bright" lol


 
   
  When I first fired it up it was really overwhelming how much more detail there was, but then over the next several days there would just be times when I found it was exhibiting a slight lack of neutrality, edging toward the bright side. Even with my T1s, which are more neutral than bright, it was noticeable.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Oh, try the bifrost first, then, go to dreamland.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





focker said:


> When I first fired it up it was really overwhelming how much more detail there was, but then over the next several days there would just be times when I found it was exhibiting a slight lack of neutrality, edging toward the bright side. Even with my T1s, which are more neutral than bright, it was noticeable.


 

 there was a mydac on ebay, i was just watching, the auction ended $219


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> Oh, try the bifrost first, then, go to dreamland.


 

 there is one on the f/s forum, uber, non usb for $350, i'd have to get a usb/optical converter, that would be about $100


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> there was a mydac on ebay, i was just watching, the auction ended $219


 
  Assuming that was for a used one? If new, that's way cheap.


----------



## Jesterphile

Just ordered my Little Dot I+ (so cheap ) and now I'm going to read about tubes until it ships...
   
  Pretty excited for my new cans to get here.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





focker said:


> Assuming that was for a used one? If new, that's way cheap.


 

 used, just a few hours on it the guy said, he said he ended up with a benchmark


----------



## jaywillin

before i do the dacIT, or bifrost,
  i'm going to try one i haven't heard one word about
  the new musical fidelity v90
  32/192, upsampling dac
  1 day shipping, an extra $4 it'll be here tomorrow


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> before i do the dacIT, or bifrost,
> i'm going to try one i haven't heard one word about
> the new musical fidelity v90
> 32/192, upsampling dac
> 1 day shipping, an extra $4 it'll be here tomorrow


 
  Nice choice.  I might be skeptical, but I'm still interesed...


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> Nice choice.  I might be skeptical, but I'm still interesed...


 

 i'm a little skeptical too, but i figured, i kinda have a feeling that i'll end up with the dacIT or bifrost,
  i'd take advatage of amazon prime, i may try the ifi idac too, just to see what the hub bub is all about
   
  oh, and i forgot one possible, not very "glamorous , but really "supposed" to be good(the press likes it) the halide hd


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> i'm a little skeptical too, but i figured, i kinda have a feeling that i'll end up with the dacIT or bifrost,
> i'd take advatage of amazon prime, i may try the ifi idac too, just to see what the hub bub is all about
> 
> oh, and i forgot one possible, not very "glamorous , but really "supposed" to be good(the press likes it) the halide hd


 
  And for sure, once I get the Oppo-BDP-105, I will be able to start comparing DACS.  But of all the parts of the signal chain, I just think that the DAC is way behind the heaphones and source material as far as impact.
   
  But I have wanted  to compare the DACMagic to the Bitfrost to the V-DAC to the (fill in the blank)


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> And for sure, once I get the Oppo-BDP-105, I will be able to start comparing DACS.  But of all the parts of the signal chain, I just think that the DAC is way behind the heaphones and source material as far as impact.
> 
> But I have wanted  to compare the DACMagic to the Bitfrost to the V-DAC to the (fill in the blank)


 

 source material is the beginning of the chain, the headphone the end
  i like the system concept, "the whole is greater than the sum of the parts"
  i had a cambridge cd player back in the day, it was very good for the money
  so i considered the dacmagic 100 , and dacmagic plus(its more than i want to spend)
  the v-dac ii is why i went ahead and got the v90, i assume its an improvement on the v-dac,


----------



## stacker45

Good call on the Oppo BDP-105 swspier, from what i have read about it, it does it all, and does it well. I have a Yamaha DVD-S2700, and alhough it doesn't play Blue Rays, it does play SACDs, and it sounds so good through it's analog output, that i decided to keep it just for that reason, and bought a cheap Panasonic Blue Ray player.


----------



## brokenthumb

What about the Marantz NA7004, is it any good?  It's marked down half-price to $399.


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





edgard varese said:


> I just purchased my RS1is today (after a week's audition) and I pair them with my Little Dot I+... I think it's an excellent combination.


 
  Yep....I am currently using the same combo.


----------



## MarkBench

I have no experience with the Marantz, except for the excellent amps and tuners on the '70s.
   
  For my hearing, the eq of which is inverted, these Grados are all I will ever need.  Simply delightful.


----------



## MarkBench

Oh, and given that I have never tested Marantz, I am immediately suspicious of that kind of markdown.  In retail, to avoid getting stuck with too much old inventory, we always marked the goods down to get them out the door.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





markbench said:


> Oh, and given that I have never tested Marantz, I am immediately suspicious of that kind of markdown.  In retail, to avoid getting stuck with too much old inventory, we always marked the goods down to get them out the door.


 

 i'm sure its an older, end of life model
  the peachtree dacIT i have coming tomorrow, is a last years model, saved $60 bucks about, its only 24/96 instead of 24/192
  the musical fidelity vdac ii can be had at $250, instead of the original $379,
  so some good deals can be had, but you do have to be careful


----------



## desertblues

jaywillin said:


> before i do the dacIT, or bifrost,
> i'm going to try one i haven't heard one word about
> the new musical fidelity v90
> 32/192, upsampling dac
> ...


----------



## jaywillin

waiting on the ups man is difficult sometimes !!


----------



## Jesterphile

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> waiting on the ups man is difficult sometimes !!


 
  AusPost too! Postie will be here with my RS1i's soon!


----------



## jaywillin

jesterphile said:


> AusPost too! Postie will be here with my RS1i's soon!



I'm waiting on two DACs to compare


----------



## LCfiner

I got two Grados in my place this week. An Alessandro MS2 (but with recently replaced MS2i drivers and 8 strand cable) and an older Grado SR225. driving everything from the HA160D.
   
  I’ve never had these both in the house at the same time. (or a 325 and 225 at the same time).
   
  First up, I love the old look of the MS2 cups. I really prefer the flat look compared to the mushroom cups.
   
  In terms of sound, the MS2 sounds bigger and fuller than the 225. slightly larger soundstage. slightly more mid bass and lower mids warmth on the MS2. All comes together to make the MS2 sound a bit more “live”. And although there is a little shout in the upper mids with both, the MS2 seems a little bit more mellow in this area so it’s just right for me. 
   
  I was not a fan of the SR325 as it was the most aggressive Grado I had heard but the MS2 provides a great balance for my ears. And, at 300 bucks (or ~200 used), it’s got one of the better price/performance ratios in the Grado lineup. Very happy with it.
   
  As for the SR225 I think I’ll keep them as a bedroom nightstand headphone.
   

  
  Here’s a pic of the new MS2 from the person who sold them to me.


----------



## hsubox

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> I got two Grados in my place this week. An Alessandro MS2 (but with recently replaced MS2i drivers and 8 strand cable) and an older Grado SR225. driving everything from the HA160D.
> 
> I’ve never had these both in the house at the same time. (or a 325 and 225 at the same time).
> 
> ...


 
   
  Random note, but if any of you are on flickr, as I am, I notice that a lot of flickrites are fans of Allesandro series headphones! Just do a search for "Grado labs" and there are a good number of Allesandros represented.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> waiting on the ups man is difficult sometimes !!


 
   
  Who waits on UPS?  If I hear them in my neighborhood, I chase them down and ask for my package.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





wje said:


> Who waits on UPS?  If I hear them in my neighborhood, I chase them down and ask for my package.


 

 i have done that with the mailman !! i had to sign, and i wasn't home, i found him !!


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> I got two Grados in my place this week. An Alessandro MS2 (but with recently replaced MS2i drivers and 8 strand cable) and an older Grado SR225. driving everything from the HA160D.
> 
> I’ve never had these both in the house at the same time. (or a 325 and 225 at the same time).
> 
> ...


 
  This cup style is nicer looking than the newer style cup, and the aluminum finish is much nicer than the sparkle gray finish that I own. Mind you, I have 325is drivers in Alessandro's cups from a driver trade because I preferred the more aggressive sound. Anyway really nice finish on these. I have often thought about removing the sparkle gray with a scotchbrite pad down to the raw aluminum finish so they look like these, but just didn't do it, (YET!).


----------



## jaywillin

intitial, first impressions of the two dacs that arrived today
  they are both very good !
  if i had something about the difference i can hear immediately, the dacIT may have better low end
  this may be tough !
  really more surprised by the v90, but maybe i didn't expect as much from it as the dacIT


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





wje said:


> Who waits on UPS?  If I hear them in my neighborhood, I chase them down and ask for my package.


 
   
  Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> i have done that with the mailman !! i had to sign, and i wasn't home, i found him !!


 
  Yeah, I have their routes memorized and I know about where they will be at certain times of the day.  they are also getting to know my vehicle so if they see me they flag me down.


----------



## brokenthumb

PS500 + Meridian Explorer + Little Dot I+ Hybrid = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm having a blast listening to my hi-resolution files through the Meridian Explorer and Little Dot.  Very analog sounding with not a hint of harshness anywhere.  The PS500 is very addicting with this setup.  Thanks jaywillin!


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> PS500 + Meridian Explorer + Little Dot I+ Hybrid =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 that little set up is killer, i should know, i had it ! lol, glad you like it, its nice knowing the pieces went to a good home !
  try the mullard 5am6's, and the rca 5915's , even more layers and textures to the sound
  read the little dot thread, there's a chart on page 77, will help you know where the pins go , and don't go
  and the guys over there are helpful


----------



## kvtaco17

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> that little set up is killer, i should know, i had it ! lol, glad you like it, its nice knowing the pieces went to a good home !
> try the mullard 5am6's, and the rca 5915's , even more layers and textures to the sound
> read the little dot thread, there's a chart on page 77, will help you know where the pins go , and don't go
> and the guys over there are helpful


 

 NO, he must try the RCA 6DT6, literally on a different level then every tube I've used in the Little Dot!... so far...


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> NO, he must try the RCA 6DT6, literally on a different level then every tube I've used in the Little Dot!... so far...


 

 i'm sending him the those tomorrow !
  and i just ordered some amperex bugle boys for the lyr
   
  and the dacIT is suuuuuuwheeeeeet !


----------



## brokenthumb

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> that little set up is killer, i should know, i had it ! lol, glad you like it, its nice knowing the pieces went to a good home !
> try the mullard 5am6's, and the rca 5915's , even more layers and textures to the sound
> read the little dot thread, there's a chart on page 77, will help you know where the pins go , and don't go
> and the guys over there are helpful


 
   
  Thanks for the tube recommendations and I'm already bookmarking page 77, looks like it will come in handy in the future.  I can see tube rolling becoming very addicting.


----------



## streetdragon

wje said:


> Who waits on UPS?  If I hear them in my neighborhood, I chase them down and ask for my package.



Tha should go to the YKAAW thread.


----------



## Jesterphile

So, first listen of the RS1is is very positive, still adjusting to not having the LCD's weight and bass though


----------



## wje

Quote: 





jesterphile said:


> So, first listen of the RS1is is very positive, still adjusting to not having the LCD's weight and bass though


 
   
  I think it's awfully hard to find one single headphone that will serve all purposes.  While I enjoy what what my Hifiman and Sennheiser headphones offer, it was great to hear what the GS1000 offered.  Sure, the bass wasn't quite a weighty, but the soundstage was way wider than either of the other headphones could ever provide.  When I flipped back over to the HifiMan and Sennheiser, I thought both were very dark, and narrow sounding.  After a few days of taking a break, I went back to the Sennheiser and Hifiman, then they sounded normal again. 
   
  It all depends upon one's music, and what they want to achieve in listening.  There are often times when I want to listen to lighter, or acoustic music along with wearing a lighter headphone, then that is where the Grado comes into play.  However, if I want to really jam out to some heavier bass music, the Hifiman comes into play.  Meanwhile, if there are other songs that have an excellent mid-range presence, I might prefer the Sennheiser.


----------



## bassboysam

i think you'll find the bass will improve a bit once you get past the 100 hour mark. Obviously you won't reach the bass response of the LCD but it does get better. Also, I highly reccomend the TTVJ flat pads, they are a great match with the RS1s.


----------



## Jesterphile

bassboysam said:


> i think you'll find the bass will improve a bit once you get past the 100 hour mark. Obviously you won't reach the bass response of the LCD but it does get better. Also, I highly reccomend the TTVJ flat pads, they are a great match with the RS1s.




Thanks for the recommendation. I think their sound will improve more when I get my little dot I, the only amp I have for them at the moment is the Meier classic which may not be a good match


----------



## wje

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> i think you'll find the bass will improve a bit once you get past the 100 hour mark. Obviously you won't reach the bass response of the LCD but it does get better. Also, I highly reccomend the TTVJ flat pads, they are a great match with the RS1s.


 
   
  Thanks.  Back when I had the Magnums, we ordered some TTVJ flat pads.  While the pads are $35.00 a pair, the shipping was about $12.00 at the time.  So, another member and myself went ahead and made a single order for 2 pair.  Thus, we paid only $6.00 each for the shipping which seemed a bit more manageable.


----------



## jaywillin

got the bifrost ordered it'll be here soon,
  this should be the last piece of hardware for a while,
  deciding between the msii+, the dacIT, and bifrost
  if i stay with the msii+, i could get another pair of grado's ! lol


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> got the bifrost ordered it'll be here soon,
> this should be the last piece of hardware for a while,
> deciding between the msii+, the dacIT, and bifrost
> if i stay with the msii+, i could get another pair of grado's ! lol


 
  Yea, may as well snag a pair of RS1 to your collection


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Yea, may as well snag a pair of RS1 to your collection



I saw some on the sale thread, it got me thinking that the hrt is pretty good (and it is) !


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> got the bifrost ordered it'll be here soon,
> this should be the last piece of hardware for a while,
> deciding between the msii+, the dacIT, and bifrost
> if i stay with the msii+, i could get another pair of grado's ! lol


 
  This is truly a progressive disease!
   
  Once I get the Oppo and the Alpha Dogs, I intend to take a break from headphone-related purchases for a while.  I have some home audio situations that need addressed, such as a new sub.
   
  Then, I fully intend to focus on the GS1000's. 
   
  In the meantime though, I am okay with the 225i's.  These are still my go-to headphones, and I am really appreciating the 'front-row'  presentation, which seems to be totally dependent on the source material, BTW.  I listened to a binaural recording from the Society of Sound the other day that pretty much freaked me out, as I felt that I was right in the middle of the venue, and with a soundstage that projected behind me as well as in front.  That kinda tells me that the Grado's are more accurate than a lot of people give them credit for as far as imaging goes.


----------



## myears

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> This is truly a progressive disease!


 
   
  True, I got the sr80i as my first headphones, a year later I got the sr325is, but I was a little frustrated that I didn't have a pair of equivalent speakers so I got the Rti A1 pair of polk speakers. By the way, these speakers sound a lot like the sr325is.


----------



## Mi3zu

Where can i buy grados sr60 that ship worldwide? And is the retail price 60 or 80 dollars?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> This is truly a progressive disease!
> 
> Once I get the Oppo and the Alpha Dogs, I intend to take a break from headphone-related purchases for a while.  I have some home audio situations that need addressed, such as a new sub.
> 
> Then, I fully intend to focus on the GS1000's.


 
   
  The GS1ks are really becoming a favorite phone of mine. I had them on for next to 6hrs straight the other day, which is rare for me. I became so immersed in watching youtube videos of live concert performances that I completely lost track of time. 
   
  I don't know what you're looking for spend on a sub, but if you want a couple suggestions let me know.


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





focker said:


> The GS1ks are really becoming a favorite phone of mine. I had them on for next to 6hrs straight the other day, which is rare for me. I became so immersed in watching youtube videos of live concert performances that I completely lost track of time.
> 
> I don't know what you're looking for spend on a sub, but if you want a couple suggestions let me know.


 
  I'd hate to derail the thread.  But, since I occassionally leave my sub on while listening to Grado's so that I get that nice bass rumble, it may fit.  I currently have an Emotiiva Ultra 10, which does not have output below 30 Hz, which I needed due to the house it was in, and my nearfield configuration.  right now I'm looking at upgrading to the Rythmik 12SE or possibly an SVS SB12-NSD.  I'll probably go with Rythmik with the PEQ amp for the parametric EQ to tame a really fun node I have just below 80 Hz.
   
  Listeningto Grado with an active sub may seem to defeat the purpose, but it is FUN
   
  Any input would be cool


----------



## dakwan

Quote: 





mi3zu said:


> Where can i buy grados sr60 that ship worldwide? And is the retail price 60 or 80 dollars?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


 
   
  In Malaysia around USD90 = RM300


----------



## BillsonChang007

dakwan said:


> In Malaysia around USD90 = RM300




Yeah~ Malaysia facing financial problem right now maybe you should wait for a few month like later end of this year. Hopefully it will be back to normal! Not worsen :/ 

A lot of people here, Brunei headed to currency exchanger for this reason thought...

Billson


----------



## wje

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> I'd hate to derail the thread.  But, since I occassionally leave my sub on while listening to Grado's so that I get that nice bass rumble, it may fit.  I currently have an Emotiiva Ultra 10, which does not have output below 30 Hz, which I needed due to the house it was in, and my nearfield configuration.  right now I'm looking at upgrading to the Rythmik 12SE or possibly an_ *SVS SB12-NSD*_.  I'll probably go with Rythmik with the PEQ amp for the parametric EQ to tame a really fun node I have just below 80 Hz.
> 
> Listeningto Grado with an active sub may seem to defeat the purpose, but it is FUN
> 
> Any input would be cool


 
   
  Why not the PC12-NSD?  I love mine in the lower level man cave.  However, my wife totally dislikes it.  With a 2.1 music system, it will jar the fillings in your teeth with some music tracks.


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





billsonchang007 said:


> Yeah~ Malaysia facing financial problem right now maybe you should wait for a few month like later end of this year. Hopefully it will be back to normal! Not worsen :/
> 
> A lot of people here, Brunei headed to currency exchanger for this reason thought...
> 
> Billson


 
  The current currency exchange rate is about 3.29. It has suddenly gone up o.o


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





wje said:


> Why not the PC12-NSD?  I love mine in the lower level man cave.  However, my wife totally dislikes it.  With a 2.1 music system, it will jar the fillings in your teeth with some music tracks.


 
  One word, in plural: CATS
   
  I love the cylinder subs- everything about them, and it would look awesome with my Ohm Micro Walsh Tall speakers.  But it's basically a $700 scratching post!


----------



## rakinkeen

any suggestion for grado replacement headband? my sr60i headband was broken yesterday


----------



## kvtaco17

Quote: 





rakinkeen said:


> any suggestion for grado replacement headband? my sr60i headband was broken yesterday


 
  The actual headband or the rod block?


----------



## rakinkeen

kvtaco17 said:


> The actual headband or the rod block?



the actual headband


----------



## kvtaco17

Oh man... you could look for anything like the Urbanears Plattan (or a cheap Chinese Ebay PC headset) and salvage the headband... there's also a Sony headband that works (don't remember which one off handed) OR just bug Grado and maybe get another.


----------



## wje

Here's the option.  The Sony 7506 headband.
   
http://www.trewaudio.com/store/Sony-7506-Replacement-Headband-and-Cups.html
   
  I've used one before and it is excellent. In fact, I think I like it better than the standard Grado band and gimbals.  The Sony band has silver letters on the top of the band indicating "Studio Monitor".  I found that using a small amount of acetone allowed me to remove the painted letters for a completely black band.  Plus it is a very comfortable band with padding.  If you use this band, you don't need to buy a padded leather band for your Grados.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





rakinkeen said:


> any suggestion for grado replacement headband? my sr60i headband was broken yesterday


 
  Send an email to Grado (info@gradolabs.com) with a description of what happened and picture of the broken component.
  Grado will likely replace whatever is broken free of charge as long as you demonstrate you are repairing a broken pair of Grados.


----------



## aiaosu

wje said:


> Here's the option.  The Sony 7506 headband.
> 
> http://www.trewaudio.com/store/Sony-7506-Replacement-Headband-and-Cups.html
> 
> I've used one before and it is excellent. In fact, I think I like it better than the standard Grado band and gimbals.  The Sony band has silver letters on the top of the band indicating "Studio Monitor".  I found that using a small amount of acetone allowed me to remove the painted letters for a completely black band.  Plus it is a very comfortable band with padding.  If you use this band, you don't need to buy a padded leather band for your Grados.




I find the Sony 7506 band very comfortable and it's easily adjusted. It does have a little more clamping force than the grado headband, at least my pair. $20 is a pretty reasonable price too. Different look though.


----------



## rakinkeen

aiaosu said:


> I find the Sony 7506 band very comfortable and it's easily adjusted. It does have a little more clamping force than the grado headband, at least my pair. $20 is a pretty reasonable price too. Different look though.




where i can buy it dude?


----------



## wje

Quote: 





rakinkeen said:


> where i can buy it dude?


 
   
  Here you go: http://www.trewaudio.com/store/Sony-7506-Replacement-Headband-and-Cups.html
   
  Shipping is about $10 or $11.


----------



## rakinkeen

kvtaco17 said:


> Oh man... you could look for anything like the Urbanears Plattan (or a cheap Chinese Ebay PC headset) and salvage the headband... there's also a Sony headband that works (don't remember which one off handed) OR just bug Grado and maybe get another.


 
thanks dude


----------



## Mi3zu

Quote: 





mi3zu said:


> Where can i buy grados sr60 that ship worldwide? And is the retail price 60 or 80 dollars?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


 
  bump


----------



## kvtaco17

Quote: 





mi3zu said:


> bump


 

 $80 in the US, the rest of the world pays more. As far sellers go maybe try this... http://bit.ly/16XFxPF


----------



## Mi3zu

You must be from the US


----------



## kvtaco17

Ya don't say! Where do you need the sr60's to go?


----------



## Mi3zu

Romania. We have an official reseller but they're about 120$ shipped.
We're in 2013 I don't understand why we have to pay 50% more for something just because we're not in the us

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kvtaco17

Export, shipping, distribution, and demand...
   
  Low demand overseas + export and shipping costs + carrying a distributer, who has employees and his own over head = the consumer getting worked over like a happy meal at a Jenny Craig meeting...


----------



## myears

and...your government taxes you so that you don't import everything you want ruining your own economy. How old are you?
   
  The price I paid for my grados in the UK is more or less the same price I would pay in Brazil, that's the way it is.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





mi3zu said:


> Romania. We have an official reseller but they're about 120$ shipped.
> We're in 2013 I don't understand why we have to pay 50% more for something just because we're not in the us
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


 
  I understand your point, but these headphones are actually worth paying 50% more, you probably wouldn't find a better headphone for that price, or a lot more IMO.


----------



## kvtaco17

Regardless, even people in the US pay more for goods imported from other countries... Audio Technica models not sold here are super expensive to import... you at least have a distributor offering the product to you.


----------



## jaywillin

ahhhhhhhh, global economics , so mundane , yaaaaaaawwwwwwwnnnn lol
  and i'm wish i wasn't having to spend $100 on a "power conditioner" that looks an awful lot like the power strip from walmart ! lol
  but after spending most of the day with the ms2's, tonight its the dacIT>lyr> ps500's


----------



## kvtaco17

I started my day with PS500's... I'm onto my custom sr255i's now.


----------



## myears

talk about mundane...I was going to get some little dot but the dollar is so expensive these days that I will have to wait a little...and it comes from China.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> I started my day with PS500's... I'm onto my custom sr255i's now.


 

 man, the 225, i'm gonna have to get another pair one day


----------



## wje

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> ahhhhhhhh, global economics , so mundane , yaaaaaaawwwwwwwnnnn lol
> and i'm wish i wasn't having to spend $100 on a "power conditioner" that looks an awful lot like the power strip from walmart ! lol
> but after spending most of the day with the ms2's, tonight its the dacIT>lyr> ps500's


 
   
  $100 for a power conditioner?  You were ripped off.  You should have paid a visit to TTVJ and picked one up for $8,999 on the "Deal of the Day" page.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I wish someone would have a pair of PS500s at one of the next headphone meets.  I'm eager to give those a try, too.
   
  My blasted RS1i headphones are in the mail and should arrive on Tuesday ... just after the long weekend.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I've got my daughter's Alessandro MS1i headphones on at the moment.  Plugged into my Asus Xonar DX sound car.  Foobar and a slight (very slight) bit of EQ.  Lucinda Williams is actually sounding pretty good right now.


----------



## jaywillin

wje said:


> $100 for a power conditioner?  You were ripped off.  You should have paid a visit to TTVJ and picked one up for $8,999 on the "Deal of the Day" page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The ms1 will do that! Lol


----------



## kvtaco17

I always take my PS500 to meets! Its like a sexy model wife... everyone must see her with me!


----------



## ferday

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> I started my day with PS500's... I'm onto my custom sr255i's now.


 
   
  i'd love to hear what you think the 'differences' are between those cans
   
  despite my HE400's being vastly superior in all technical aspects, i can't get enough of the grado sound (sr80i) on a few different genres...including metal which is the highest percentage of my listening.  i'm already dreaming of ps500 (anything further up is beyond my desire LOL)
   
  i'll get a demo session when i can find some 500's but what kind of 'upgrade' are we talking from the 225 to the 500?


----------



## BillsonChang007

streetdragon said:


> The current currency exchange rate is about 3.29. It has suddenly gone up o.o




O.o a few day ago I saw 1SGD / 1 BND = RM 2.59 at my local exchanger


----------



## zeinharis

Quote: 





wje said:


> $100 for a power conditioner?  You were ripped off.  You should have paid a visit to TTVJ and picked one up for $8,999 on the "Deal of the Day" page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hi Mr.Wayne, I see you spend more time with your Grado now. What happened to your hifiman?


----------



## wje

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> The ms1 will do that! Lol


 
   
  Yes, the sound is like that.  The MS1i has been compared to being more in the SR-125i range from Grado.  The exception being, Alessandro and Grado tipped down the highs a bit, and the mid-range is pretty healthy.
   
  Quote: 





ferday said:


> despite my HE400's being vastly superior in all technical aspects, i can't get enough of the grado sound (sr80i) on a few different genres...including metal which is the highest percentage of my listening.  i'm already dreaming of ps500 (anything further up is beyond my desire LOL)


 
   
  As I say, not all headphones can serve all purposes.  It's good to have options and go between them as your listening selection changes.
  Quote: 





zeinharis said:


> Hi Mr.Wayne, I see you spend more time with your Grado now. What happened to your hifiman?


 
   
  Oh, I still have them and use them.  I also have Sennheiser, Beyerdynamic, etc., that I still use too.  But, it truly was with the Grados and the Magnums where I was my most active here on the forums a few years ago.  Which reminds me, I need to set up folder in my picture gallery to be able to display the previous collection of Grados and Magnums that I've owned.  Their numbers go higher than the HifiMans, and I've owned all the HifiMans with the exception of the HE-5 and the HE-6.


----------



## rakinkeen

wje said:


> Here you go: http://www.trewaudio.com/store/Sony-7506-Replacement-Headband-and-Cups.html
> 
> Shipping is about $10 or $11.



that store can't ship to indonesia bro  any other stores or ebay sellers that sell it?


----------



## zeinharis

Quote: 





wje said:


> Oh, I still have them and use them.  I also have Sennheiser, Beyerdynamic, etc., that I still use too.  But, _*it truly was with the Grados*_ and the Magnums _*where I was my most active here on the forums*_ a few years ago.  Which reminds me, I need to set up folder in my picture gallery to be able to display the previous collection of Grados and Magnums that I've owned.  Their numbers go higher than the HifiMans, and I've owned all the HifiMans with the exception of the HE-5 and the HE-6.


 
   
  I'm with you on that!


----------



## whirlwind

I am sitting here this morning listening to some REO Speedwagon from 1977 "Live...You get What You play For"
   
  I started listening with my AKG Q701.....I like these cans, but use them mainly for gaming.
   
  I switched to my RS1i and my LD1+......I am now listening to my 2nd playthru of this album......the difference in the guitar between these two headphones is unreal.
  I have said it many times....but at times like this...it makes me want to say it again.   Grado's make guitars sing a song at a different level 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I am not bashing the Q701 in any way...I like them a lot....but my RS1i  just does something special to my ears.....I guess it is like your favorite old shirt, or pair of shoes that just feel right.
   
  My RS1 just feels right, and this album sounds better to me than it ever has......man, I love Rock 'n' Roll and Grados.
   
  The PRAT is off the hook.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





whirlwind said:


> I am sitting here this morning listening to some REO Speedwagon from 1977 "Live...You get What You play For"
> 
> I started listening with my AKG Q701.....I like these cans, but use them mainly for gaming.
> 
> ...


 

 i really would like to ear the rs1i, but it may come at the expense of either the ms2, or the ps500
  i tell you, if i had to pick one to let go, it very well may be the 500, when its right, its unbelievable
  but its not unbelievable with everything, the ms2 is great with everything
  the 500 to me is like a ferrari or something, when it can stretch its legs , there is nothing like it
  but its just a car if you're stuck in traffic, or on city streets and can't hit the gas
  the ms2 is maybe the bmw, it can do it all, and do it pretty good


----------



## whirlwind

^ Thanks is very interesting ^
   
  I have the PS500 on my radar to compliment my RS1i
   
  I loved my 325i, but got rid of them because I did not think they would get much head time because I liked the RS!i so much.
   
  If I don't feel the PS500 will get much head time after I purchase them...I will sell them also and more than likely get a Mapletree Ear+HD and feel that I am set for my liking.
   
  I am really hoping , however that I like the PS500 enough to warrant keeping both.
   
  So far, no matter what I have bought....I end up just listening to the RS1....maybe I just have to realize that I am a one headphone type of guy.
   
  Nothing wrong with that I suppose, as for me it is mostly all about the guitar


----------



## bassboysam

ferday said:


> i'd love to hear what you think the 'differences' are between those cans
> 
> despite my HE400's being vastly superior in all technical aspects, i can't get enough of the grado sound (sr80i) on a few different genres...including metal which is the highest percentage of my listening.  i'm already dreaming of ps500 (anything further up is beyond my desire LOL)
> 
> i'll get a demo session when i can find some 500's but what kind of 'upgrade' are we talking from the 225 to the 500?




personally I don't like metal with the PS500, the bass is too much and tge guitars can sound very scooped especially with more modern metal where the recording is already scooped. the RS1 and AD2KX (both can be found for less than $500 used) and even SR80 all sound better to me than the PS500 with metal. I had the 225 and I would choose it with the tape mod over the PS500. now for hip hop I'd choose the PS500.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





whirlwind said:


> ^ Thanks is very interesting ^
> 
> I have the PS500 on my radar to compliment my RS1i
> 
> ...


 

 take my thoughts with a grain of salt, my experience is very limited, i've only been at this for a year or so, so not a lot to base my findings on


----------



## wje

Quote: 





rakinkeen said:


> that store can't ship to indonesia bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'm not sure.  I don't live in Indonesia.  The store I linked to is the only one that comes up on a Google search.  You could take the item # from their site, and contact Sony Support to see if they can provide the part for you.
   
  As to "bro" what if I were a lady?


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> take my thoughts with a grain of salt, my experience is very limited, i've only been at this for a year or so, so not a lot to base my findings on


 
   
  I like reading everybodys thoughts....ultimately I will make my decision with my own ears, as everybody hears things differently.


----------



## rakinkeen

wje said:


> I'm not sure.  I don't live in Indonesia.  The store I linked to is the only one that comes up on a Google search.  You could take the item # from their site, and contact Sony Support to see if they can provide the part for you.
> 
> As to "bro" what if I were a lady?



whoa! you were a lady? sorry 'bout that


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





whirlwind said:


> I like reading everybodys thoughts....ultimately I will make my decision with my own ears, as everybody hears things differently.


 

 i try to live by "if i like it, its good"
  same here, the only way we can get any idea other than hearing for ourselves is getting as many different opinions as possible, and go from there
  ultimately though, its up to our own ears and the large organ between  those ears


----------



## brokenthumb

A pic of my new PS500 setup.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> A pic of my new PS500 setup.


 

 hmmmm, haven't i seen that amp somewhere before ??
  i have some new bugle boys buring in , in the lyr !


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> A pic of my new PS500 setup.


 
  Very nice!  "Bur" it in good.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> Very nice!  "Bur" it in good.


 

 i just noticed you have a dactIT, i'm listening to one now, and have a bifrost coming, and will be deciding between the two,
  i'm really liking the dacIT though, the bifrost is going to have to be really good !


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> A pic of my new PS500 setup.


 
   
  Nice setup you have there, that Bren1 record weight really dresses up your turntable nicely, i have one on my Technics SL-1200 MK2, and i find that it tightens up the sound.
   
  And good call on the Little Dot 1+, this amp punches way above it's weight class.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Nice setup you have there, that Bren1 record weight really dresses up your turntable nicely, i have one on my Technics SL-1200 MK2, and i find that it tightens up the sound.
> 
> And good call on the Little Dot 1+, this amp punches way above it's weight class.


 

 i sold him that little dot, when i got the lyr, now i love the lyr, but that little dot is a lot cheaper if you want to roll some tubes, and it does sound damn good !


----------



## wje

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> i sold him that little dot, when i got the lyr, now i love the lyr, but that little dot is a lot cheaper if you want to roll some tubes, and it does sound damn good !


 
   
  I used to run a Little Dot I along with the HRT Music Streamer II for my DAC.  It was really a pretty sweet combination.  Especially for the $220 or so total price.  Quite great sound quality could be produced from it.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





wje said:


> I used to run a Little Dot I along with the HRT Music Streamer II for my DAC.  It was really a pretty sweet combination.  Especially for the $220 or so total price.  Quite great sound quality could be produced from it.


 

 when i first got the LD I, my dac was the msii, followed by the msii+ , hrt products punch way above their also, not flashy to look at but sound very good, undigital !


----------



## Jesterphile

These RS1i's are so damn good! So hard to sit and listen to music with them because they make me want to get up and move. So much energy!


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





jesterphile said:


> These RS1i's are so damn good! So hard to sit and listen to music with them because they make me want to get up and move. So much energy!


 
  Yep.....I figured that you would more than likely love the sound of them.
   
  The PRAT is just plain off the hook.
   
  Sit back and enjoy some of the best guitar that you have ever heard.
   
  Put some of your favorite music on that you have listened to for years and I bet you will hear much stuff you have never heard before....including fingers and guitar picks hitting strings.
   
  Enjoy....you are in for a great ride.
   
  Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  My first sabre dac was the original Peachtree NOVA.  Something about the dreaminess.  Peachtree must have improved something because the DacIT immediately sounded better.  I went all tube (again) so the NOVA went away and I'm very happy with the new piece.  Did have to put blue post it note cut outs over the lights, just too bright in a darkened room.


----------



## brokenthumb

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Nice setup you have there, that Bren1 record weight really dresses up your turntable nicely, i have one on my Technics SL-1200 MK2, and i find that it tightens up the sound.
> 
> And good call on the Little Dot 1+, this amp punches way above it's weight class.


 
   
  Thanks, yeah the Bren1 is a pretty awesome not only does the sound tighten up but it works great for making any warped records lay flatter and it looks cool while doing it!
   
  The Little Dot is amazing with the PS500 and vinyl.  I really need to list my HD800 for sale b/c it's not getting any head time now.  Hmmm, if I sale my HD800 I could buy a RS1 also!!!


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> My first sabre dac was the original Peachtree NOVA.  Something about the dreaminess.  Peachtree must have improved something because the DacIT immediately sounded better.  I went all tube (again) so the NOVA went away and I'm very happy with the new piece.  Did have to put blue post it note cut outs over the lights, just too bright in a darkened room.


 

 i've got the "last years model" not the x, other than the additional supported sampling rates, which isn't all that big a deal for me at the present, are you aware of any other differences,
  i'm tempted to keep this one, and save $50 bucks, but then again, its only $50 bucks lol(of course depending on how i like the bifrost)


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I guess I have "last year's model" so no comment. Bought 1/2/13 so maybe that's the one I have.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> I guess I have "last year's model" so no comment. Bought 1/2/13 so maybe that's the one I have.


 

 further investigation, the "newer model" also has asynchronous usb input, either way, it is smooth sounding, with plenty of detail


----------



## exiton

I've got an older pair of MS-1's whose handband has broken.  Anyone know any descent replacements for ~$20 or less?  Either OEM or third party?  Thanks!


----------



## aiaosu

exiton said:


> I've got an older pair of MS-1's whose handband has broken.  Anyone know any descent replacements for ~$20 or less?  Either OEM or third party?  Thanks!




If you mean headband, I would recommend the replacement sony 7506 headband. It works great and is comfortable. $19.99
 http://www.trewaudio.com/store/Sony-7506-Replacement-Headband-and-Cups.html


----------



## wje

Quote: 





exiton said:


> I've got an older pair of MS-1's whose handband has broken.  Anyone know any descent replacements for ~$20 or less?  Either OEM or third party?  Thanks!


 
   
  Broken as in how?  Did the metal insert just pull out of the plastic block?  Or, is there something definitely cracked or broken?


----------



## exiton

wje said:


> Broken as in how?  Did the metal insert just pull out of the plastic block?  Or, is there something definitely cracked or broken?




The plastic crescent that holds the cups split near the metal post. I've super glued it, but it's just a matter of time.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





exiton said:


> The plastic crescent that holds the cups split near the metal post. I've super glued it, but it's just a matter of time.


 
   
  That's the gimbal.  If you call Alessandro or even Grado, they should be able to send you one for free.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





exiton said:


> The plastic crescent that holds the cups split near the metal post. I've super glued it, but it's just a matter of time.


 
  That's the gimbal!
  Grado will send you a new gimbal for free if you email them (info@gradolabs.com).
  Just tell them your gimbal broke.


----------



## exiton

wje said:


> That's the gimbal.  If you call Alessandro or even Grado, they should be able to send you one for free.




Thanks for the tip, I'll call Tuesday!


----------



## ferday

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> personally I don't like metal with the PS500, the bass is too much and tge guitars can sound very scooped especially with more modern metal where the recording is already scooped. the RS1 and AD2KX (both can be found for less than $500 used) and even SR80 all sound better to me than the PS500 with metal. I had the 225 and I would choose it with the tape mod over the PS500. now for hip hop I'd choose the PS500.


 
   
  interesting, thanks...
   
  so i have a question for the higher end grado users....if i want the same "overall sound" as the SR80i's but way more refined, which grado should i be demoing?  i just adore the tone and close in feel for a lot of music, but the detail/clarity just isn't quite up to par (makes sense at the price point)
   
  it's hard to find grados in canada to demo!   should i be looking ps500, rs1/2, GS, MS, something else?  would the 325's be far superior to the 80's?
   
  thanks guys


----------



## kvtaco17

Quote: 





ferday said:


> interesting, thanks...
> 
> so i have a question for the higher end grado users....if i want the same "overall sound" as the SR80i's but way more refined, which grado should i be demoing?  i just adore the tone and close in feel for a lot of music, but the detail/clarity just isn't quite up to par (makes sense at the price point)
> 
> ...


 

 RS1 for sure!


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





kvtaco17 said:


> RS1 for sure!


 
  Yes, I would also strongly suggest getting an RS1. With the right amp and a good source you can set for life.
  My "budget" choice would be the MS2.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Yes, I would also strongly suggest getting an RS1. With the right amp and a good source you can set for life.
> My "budget" choice would be the MS2.


 

 while the 80 is a grado i haven't heard, i do have the ms2 , and it is outstanding !!
   the rs1 is at the top of my wish list of those "to hear"


----------



## ferday

jaywillin said:


> while the 80 is a grado i haven't heard, i do have the ms2 , and it is outstanding !!
> the rs1 is at the top of my wish list of those "to hear"




I've been saving for the LCD2, but after a month with the sr80 and a year with my he400, I'm thinking my LCD $ might go to a grado so budget shouldn't be much of a concern...

What about the gs1000, there's a demo model for 50% off...anyone tried them?


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





ferday said:


> I've been saving for the LCD2, but after a month with the sr80 and a year with my he400, I'm thinking my LCD $ might go to a grado so budget shouldn't be much of a concern...
> 
> What about the gs1000, there's a demo model for 50% off...anyone tried them?


 

 the ps500 is as high as i've gone, and i've been told its more on the warm side , bottom end wise, my ms2 has more of the traditional grado sound than the 500,


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





ferday said:


> interesting, thanks...
> 
> so i have a question for the higher end grado users....if i want the same "overall sound" as the SR80i's but way more refined, which grado should i be demoing?  i just adore the tone and close in feel for a lot of music, but the detail/clarity just isn't quite up to par (makes sense at the price point)
> 
> ...


 
  I've never heard a Grado model higher in price than the SR325is, but I do own both the 80 and the 325, and I can tell you that the 325 is fuller sounding than the 80 in the bass and mid-range, and the vocals are beautiful. I also find that the 325's benefit very much from the right amp/dac. Also the 80 (IMO) is crystal clear, and has super detail, but yes the 325 has a more full bodied sound.  but the 80 is an awesome headphone, regardless of it's price/ranking. I also owned the MS2i, which for me had too much of a mid bass for tastes, I felt that it didn't sound Grado enough for me, just my experience with all three of these headphones.


----------



## wje

My RS1i will be here tomorrow.  I took a day of vacation -- no, not to wait on the postman, but to do other work.  Getting the RS1i is just a nice bonus for the day.  I have to install a new cable, then give it a go.  I really hope it lives up to it's ranking in the food chain.  I had the GS1000 for a few days, and really missed the sound and refinement when I no longer had it.  Then again, I've been using the MS1i for the past few days (unmodified) and I'm pretty impressed with hit.
   
  I've had basically a 2-year sabbatical from the Grado and Magnum sound.  However, I turned back to Grado / Magnum because I didn't like being limited to amplifiers that are needed to drive less efficient headphones.  Sure, there might have been other headphones that have more capabilities or ability to "wow" you.  However, I found I was getting distracted by the wow factor and losing my connection to the music.  In the end, the only thing that matters is the music.  Headphones, amps, DACs ... they're all just material things.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





wje said:


> I have to install a new cable, then give it a go.


 
  That's not easy to DIY with the RS1/2. Most send the RS1/2 back to Grado to rewire.
  They will rewire with any cable you send with the cans, not just Grado cables.
  Grado use a special process (slow heat in an oven?) to gently heat the glue that adheres the drivers to the cups.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> That's not easy to DIY with the RS1/2. Most send the RS1/2 back to Grado to rewire.
> They will rewire with any cable you send with the cans, not just Grado cables.
> Grado use a special process (slow heat in an oven?) to gently heat the glue that adheres the drivers to the cups.


 
   
  Yes.  I'm aware of their oven.  However, we've discussed how easy the process is to just peel the glue away.  Another person indicated they used some sharp tool like a dental instrument.  It was basically quite simple to do.  I've built, modified and recabled plenty of headphones.  I don't expect this one to be anything really out of the ordinary.
   
  Thanks though, for chiming in.  I appreciate it.


----------



## semicoln

Who has sent their Grados in to have the cheese cloth type stuff replaced? How ratty did you let it get before you decided to send them in? Mine are starting to fray around the edges a bit, if it comes undone much more I would like to have them fixed. 

I saw what jay attempted with the dryer sheets, I'd like something a bit more official than that.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





semicoln said:


> Who has sent their Grados in to have the cheese cloth type stuff replaced? How ratty did you let it get before you decided to send them in? Mine are starting to fray around the edges a bit, if it comes undone much more I would like to have them fixed.
> 
> I saw what jay attempted with the dryer sheets, I'd like something a bit more official than that.


 
   
  I wonder if Grado just replaces the cloth, or do they give you new drivers, too?  Personally, I'd probably just contact them and explain your issue.  They might just send you the material.  If you had some great Grados, it would be a shame if they replaced the drivers -- and you didn't want them too.  Or, if you had the SR-80i model and would like for them to install the RS1i drivers, then a driver swap isn't such a bad thing.


----------



## cocolinho

Selling my HF-1 if someone would interested...


----------



## bassboysam

SR80 but better...RS1 for sure or on the cheaper side SR225.

as far as cheesecloth, I asked and Grado won't sent it to you. you have to send them the headphones and they'll replace them for you. $100 for the service (where they would replace/fix anything that needs it) +shipping. 

it wasn't worth it for me and I really don't want them to replace my drivers.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> SR80 but better...RS1 for sure or on the cheaper side SR225.
> 
> as far as cheesecloth, I asked and Grado won't sent it to you. you have to send them the headphones and they'll replace them for you. $100 for the service (where they would replace/fix anything that needs it) +shipping.
> 
> it wasn't worth it for me and I really don't want them to replace my drivers.


 
   
  $100 for the service?  I thought it used to be about $35.00 for the lower models and $45.00 for the SR-325.  Or, that's what I paid for the 325 a few years back.  I can see where the higher models cost more.  I thought I read where the GS-1000 was in the range of $150 for the repair service.


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





semicoln said:


> Who has sent their Grados in to have the cheese cloth type stuff replaced? How ratty did you let it get before you decided to send them in? Mine are starting to fray around the edges a bit, if it comes undone much more I would like to have them fixed.
> 
> I saw what jay attempted with the dryer sheets, I'd like something a bit more official than that.


 
  Just take it off.


----------



## jaywillin

my ms2's were missing the stock, cloth and driver grill, the previous owner had done away with both
  and instead just had metal mesh as the driver grill
  well, i emailed grado, grado, contact alessandro, who never returned my email
  hence the "johnny cap" mod was born (kvtaco17 owns the rights!)
  "it keeps the bad stuff from coming in, lets the good stuff out"
   
  works really well, right now the mesh/dryer cloth is held in place just by the cushions
  i'm maybe going to hot glue, silicon , mounting putty, something to make it more permanent
  and look better
   
  after hearing the $100 grado price, i said "no thank you" lol


----------



## kvtaco17

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> my ms2's were missing the stock, cloth and driver grill, the previous owner had done away with both
> and instead just had metal mesh as the driver grill
> well, i emailed grado, grado, contact alessandro, who never returned my email
> hence the "johnny cap" mod was born (kvtaco17 owns the rights!)
> ...


 

 I do what I can lol


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





wje said:


> $100 for the service?  I thought it used to be about $35.00 for the lower models and $45.00 for the SR-325.  Or, that's what I paid for the 325 a few years back.  I can see where the higher models cost more.  I thought I read where the GS-1000 was in the range of $150 for the repair service.


 
  I understand the $100 price is for the de-glueing process required for the RS. The SR remain $35-$45 to repair.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> SR80 but better...RS1 for sure or on the cheaper side SR225.
> 
> as far as cheesecloth, I asked and Grado won't sent it to you. you have to send them the headphones and they'll replace them for you. $100 for the service (where they would replace/fix anything that needs it) +shipping.
> 
> it wasn't worth it for me and I really don't want them to replace my drivers.


 
  Yeah, I keep debating upgrading my 225's for the RS1, but a $500 difference is pretty significant and I've been pleased with them so far.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





wje said:


> Yes.  I'm aware of their oven.  However, we've discussed how easy the process is to just peel the glue away.  Another person indicated they used some sharp tool like a dental instrument.  It was basically quite simple to do.  I've built, modified and recabled plenty of headphones.  I don't expect this one to be anything really out of the ordinary.
> 
> Thanks though, for chiming in.  I appreciate it.


 
  Sounds like you know what you are doing! 




  Let us know how it goes and what works best!
  Also what you decide to use to glue the drivers back in. 
  It would be useful to know what Grado uses to adhere the RS drivers to the cups. I understand it is a different adhesive than used for the drivers and cups in the SRs.


----------



## stacker45

I agree with aje, my motto is, if it ain't broken, don't fix it, call me crazy but if I'd send my headphones for repair, I wouldn't want them to replace my drivers, even if the swap is made by Grado themselves. The reason is that i have bought all of my Grados because i liked the way they sound as they are, need I say more?.
   
  Some of you may already know this, but Joseph Grado himself is offering an overhaul for his famous HP1000, at around $1300, if not more, it's far from what I consider afordable, so, needless to say that as much respect as I have for him, they're is no way I'm sending Joe my precious HP1000. First, as I stated above, i like the way they sound as they are, second, i find the cost, prohibitive, third, they might get dammage, or lost in the mail, and fourth, Joe is an elderly person, and works at it own pace, so for some it has taken months to get their headphones back. Finally, and I really don't like to think about this, and I hope that he's going to be with us for many more years, he is 90 so, anything can happend.
   
  Regarding ferday's post, I'm sorry to hear that you can't easily demo Grados  because I also live in Canada, and I have access to any Grado model I want. To  answer your SR80i upgrade question, think that the SR225i, and the RS1i, would be my two suggestions at different price points as an upgrade to the 80i. I know that you like the SR80i's sound signature, I do too,, I think that they're great headphones, especially at their low price, but if you have the chance, try to demo the PS500 or the GS/PS1000, you might end up preferring one of them's sound signature, I know I do.


----------



## swspiers

Whoa Stacker, that is a serious collection of high-end Grado that you have!
   
  Would you care to elaborate a bit about the GS1000?  I am a little torn between them and the RS-1, which I understand maintains much of the Grado 'sound'.


----------



## Mi3zu

Do grados or alessandros ever go on sale? Is it worth waiting for example for black friday to get something from official alessandro site?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





mi3zu said:


> Do grados or alessandros ever go on sale? Is it worth waiting for example for black friday to get something from official alessandro site?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


 
  Grados usually sell at fixed price but every once in a while an approved Grado retailer has a "store-wide" sale that therefore includes Grado products. IME someone usually mentions a sale either in this thread or in whatever current "deals" thread that hasn't been shut down for abuse.


----------



## ferday

stacker45 said:


> I
> 
> Regarding ferday's post, I'm sorry to hear that you can't easily demo Grados  because I also live in Canada, and I have access to any Grado model I want. To  answer your SR80i upgrade question, think that the SR225i, and the RS1i, would be my two suggestions at different price points as an upgrade to the 80i. I know that you like the SR80i's sound signature, I do too,, I think that they're great headphones, especially at their low price, but if you have the chance, try to demo the PS500 or the GS/PS1000, you might end up preferring one of them's sound signature, I know I do.




Thanks! I make it to Montreal a few times a year so maybe ill check some out, what's a good shop?


----------



## wje

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> after hearing the $100 grado price, i said "no thank you" lol


 
   
  Yes sir!  For that kind of money, I'd expect a happy ending, too.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Regarding ferday's post, I'm sorry to hear that you can't easily demo Grados  because I also live in Canada, and I have access to any Grado model I want.


 
   
  Even here in the U.S. I don't have access to demo any of the Grado models all that easily.  However, the audio shop in my somewhat immediate area is a bit higher end and the Grados they have are mostly sealed.  However, if I want to demo one, I can just ask and the owner will open a box for me so I can listen.  The only real issue with that is the Grados are fresh out of the box.  Whether one believes in burn-in or not, I'm still a bit leery about trying to form an opinion on a pair just out of the box.  But, after an hour or so of a demo session, I make up my mind to proceed with a purchase.  At that point, I ask the owner to write me up a sales ticket.  I then ask for a pair that's in a new, sealed pizza box.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Just kidding on that last part.  If I like them, I'll take the one that was just opened by the owner about an hour earlier.


----------



## zeinharis

Morning session with my MS2i + some metal music = bliss
   
  Good morning, have a great day to you all


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





swspiers said:


> Whoa Stacker, that is a serious collection of high-end Grado that you have!
> 
> Would you care to elaborate a bit about the GS1000?  I am a little torn between them and the RS-1, which I understand maintains much of the Grado 'sound'.


 
   
  Thanks, but for the record, I never meant to ''collect'' the whole 1000 series, it just sort of happend. I bought my GS1000 in 2006, when they first came out, to replace my Sennheiser HD600. then the HP1000 pretty much, fell in my lap, and about two years ago I gave the PS1000 a shot, and the rest is history.
   
  About my GS1000, keep in mind that they are not the ''i'' model, and that they're is a difference between the two. I did have the chance to compare both versions for a few days, and came away with the conclusion that the first generation GS1k had a wider soundstage, and more resessed mids, i would also say that voices sounded a bit leaner too, and the treble could sound a little on the hot side with some brighter recordings. I ended up preffering the slightly more extended bass, the richer mids, and the sweeter treble of the newer ''i'' version, so as far as I'm concerned, the ''i'' really does mean improved, when it comes to the GS1000.
   
  I hope this helps.


----------



## semicoln

wje said:


> Yes sir!  For that kind of money, I'd expect a happy ending, too.




Not that I don't believe you all, it's just crazy that a small fix on an SR headphone could be a flat rate of $100. I will contact Grado and ask then report back. Otherwise I may be fitting a dryer sheet and considering some other brands in future.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





semicoln said:


> Not that I don't believe you all, it's just crazy that a small fix on an SR headphone could be a flat rate of $100. I will contact Grado and ask then report back. Otherwise I may be fitting a dryer sheet and considering some other brands in future.


 
   
  Personally, I'd also spend a few minutes in a fabric store.  You might be able to find some cloth that would be acoustically transparent for a few bucks.  Then, cut the material to size by holding up a circular paper template for the size you need.  While holding the paper template against the cloth, carefully cut around the circle with a scissors.  You should then have a nicely cut piece of material for installation.  You should then apply a small amount of gel craft glue to the surface on the edge of the drivers where the cloth is to be placed.  Then, carefully set the fabric into place and gently press so the glue grabs hold.
   
  * When applying the glue, I'd use a small toothpick to carefully apply the glue to the surface.  This would ensure that you have control over the amount of glue being applied.
   
  Best of luck!


----------



## jaywillin

as for any repair to grado's that there is any question of whether i want to attempt or not, i think it would be wise, or at least, couldn't hurt at all, conact grado first, then proceed accordingly.
   
  i went to the fabric store,ust asked for some and didn't look at anything else, which i should have done
  when i got home, and took out the cheesecloth, its fibers were so loosely woven
  it would have been shedding  strands from the get go !
  the stock fabric on the driver grills  is not cheesecloth , not unless there are varying grades.
  the spent dryer sheet's weave of the material is much, much better, plus, your
  headphones will have the faint smell of the tropical rainforest or spring meadow !! lol


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





jaywillin said:


> as for any repair to grado's that there is any question of whether i want to attempt or not, i think it would be wise, or at least, couldn't hurt at all, conact grado first, then proceed accordingly.
> 
> i went to the fabric store,ust asked for some and didn't look at anything else, which i should have done
> when i got home, and took out the cheesecloth, its fibers were so loosely woven
> ...


 
  The scent of spring meadow might conflict with the feeling of death metal...  "GRRRRRRRRRRR, GRROOWWWLLLLL  gee, that smells fresh":


----------



## Jesterphile

Are there any special considerations that should be taken with the wood cups? I assume oiling is a bad idea


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





semicoln said:


> Not that I don't believe you all, it's just crazy that a small fix on an SR headphone could be a flat rate of $100. I will contact Grado and ask then report back. Otherwise I may be fitting a dryer sheet and considering some other brands in future.


 
  Grado repairs are on a flat or fixed fee basis:
  The prices used to be:
  SR80 > SR225 = $35
  SR325 + $45
  RS1 & RS2 = $100 - These cost more because of the process to unglue the drivers from the wood cups.
   
  It has to do with the time/effort to take apart the cans and the potential cost of replacement parts.
  The system works great for people with trashed cans, but not for those who need a minor repair.


----------



## semicoln

parbaked said:


> Grado repairs are on a flat or fixed fee basis:
> The prices used to be:
> SR80 > SR225 = $35
> SR325 + $45
> ...




Thanks for that info. Do you know if they often replace working drivers just because they are doing other work?


----------



## bassboysam

semicoln said:


> Thanks for that info. Do you know if they often replace working drivers just because they are doing other work?



 
 i've heard that they often "upgrade" the drivers to whatever the most recent driver for that model is. for example if you sent them an SR225, they would upgrade it to the SR225i driver.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





semicoln said:


> Thanks for that info. Do you know if they often replace working drivers just because they are doing other work?


 
  They only upgrade the drivers if it is required or if it is the most efficient solution.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

bassboysam said:


> i've heard that they often "upgrade" the drivers to whatever the most recent driver for that model is. for example if you sent them an SR225, they would upgrade it to the SR225i driver.


 
  
  
 happened to me.
  
 had a driver failure the day i purchased an RS1, so i sent them in, they replaced the drivers with RS1i drivers for $100, and i paid $40 to get a new headband as well, then i just bought new pads and i basically had a brand new RS1i with the old school button cups.


----------



## swspiers

Hey Dubstep Girl, how are that PS1000's working out?


----------



## joseph69

I Was going to ask the same question!


----------



## stacker45

Great, now we're going to get to read about Dubstep Girl's PS1000 impressions in the Grado FAN CLUB too, i can't wait!


----------



## stacker45

Oh! and you're welcome swspiers!


----------



## swspiers

stacker45 said:


> Great, now we're going to get to read about Dubstep Girl's PS1000 impressions in the Grado FAN CLUB too, i can't wait!


 
 Yeah.  I saw that she snuck it into another Grado thread.  I never would have seen it if I weren't trying to evaluate the GS1000 vs. the RS1.  The jury seems overwhelmingly in favor of the RS1i, with the GS1000 getting very few accolades, comparatively speaking.
  
 I am seriously thinking about putting my 5LE's up for trade, but I'll wait until I get the Alpha Dogs in a few weeks before I decide.  But if the Alpha's come even close, and considering they're closed, I might just have to go with high-end Grado's.


----------



## bearFNF

She said she was going to return them this week... http://www.head-fi.org/t/551345/hifiman-he-500-he-as-in-high-end-please-post-your-impressions-proving-to-be-a-great-headphone-and-standing-the-test-of-time/7455#post_9768557
  
 Just helping out, cuz you asked.


----------



## swspiers

bearfnf said:


> She said she was going to return them this week... http://www.head-fi.org/t/551345/hifiman-he-500-he-as-in-high-end-please-post-your-impressions-proving-to-be-a-great-headphone-and-standing-the-test-of-time/7455#post_9768557
> 
> Just helping out, cuz you asked.


 
 Oh man, that's like spoiling the ending to 'Sixth Sense'


----------



## kvtaco17

swspiers said:


> Oh man, that's like spoiling the ending to 'Sixth Sense'


 
 Wait, that was a movie?


----------



## bearFNF

swspiers said:


> Oh man, that's like spoiling the ending to 'Sixth Sense'


 
 DOH!!  Should have put that in a "spoiler alert" box, sorry...


----------



## stacker45

Yeah!, since Dubstep Girl's comments on the PS1000 are, shall we say, not all favorable, I did suggest to her, that she should start her own thread to post her impressions of the PS1000, instead of posting them in the ''PS1000 Appreciation thread'', as I had done a while back, when I compared the PS500 with the RS1i.
  
 Regarding the GS1000i vs RS1i question, I guess I'm the black sheep of the jury, but since I own, and love, the PS1000, that should come as no surprise. I preffer the sound signature of the GS1000i to that of the RS1i, I'm a sucker for the GS1k's deeper bass, and bigger soundstage. That being said you have to agree, that having to choose between the GS1000i and RS1i is a rather beautyful problem.


----------



## Currawong

Stacker45: I'm going to put this publicly, rather than via PM, as it seems to be a problem when controversial top headphone models are discussed. How do you think you'd feel if someone made three posts in a thread about YOU because they didn't like your impressions of headphones? From time-to-time we get people trying to marginalise opinions that they don't like about a product, which doesn't result in anything other people becoming pissed off. I hope that is not what you're trying to do. 
  
I would think that fans of a company and their products would appreciate as much their failings as well as their achievements. Rather than reply to it (because I wont be checking this thread) please just consider this before you post any more. If you don't like reading negative comments about a pair of headphones you like a lot, I would suggest simply not reading any discussion of them, because they are going to come up.


----------



## wje

My RS1i Grados arrived today.  The pair I had purchased had a bad cable due to a dog chewing up the cable.  The owner cut the cable off and left about 3" of cable left outside of the cups.  I had another Grado cable, so I went ahead and connected up that other cable and just used some shrink tube to cover the joints for now. Probably the most ghetto RS1i out there ... just kidding, as it doesn't look half bad and will suffice until I finish up the recable work in a week or so.
  
 The remainder of the package was complete.  Heavier cardboard box from the factory, not the thinner pizza box like the other models.  The 15' Grado extension was included, as was the 1/4" to to 3.5mm Grado adapter.  The cups were in excellent shape - and, did look very good as the seller reflected a 9/10 condition for the headphones.
  
 Since I just had the GS1000 headphones a week ago, and now the RS1i, I'm basically going from memory to try and make some observations on the differences.  The GS1000 had a very nice airy presentation and the  detail was quite good.  Also, the GS1000 had a remarkable sound stage as has been observed by many.  But, I don't think I'm a big fan of the G-Cush pads.
  
 The RS1i on the other hand, has a stronger mid-range presence.  The upper frequencies are not nearly as "Grado-like" as their lower line as well as the GS1000.  Yet, the detail is very present.  The vocals on the RS1i are stellar.  When I had some Johnny Cash playing earlier today, I don't think I've ever had such a moment where I could hear his voice so well.  This includes other headphones, as well as my 2.1 music system.  To me, the RS1i seems more like the MS-Pro from Alessandro -- but, I know it 's  not.  I'm much happier to have the Grado signature sound of the RS1i as opposed to the MS-Pro which could have the highs tamed a bit and the mids increased.  However, the RS1i is not fatiguing on the upper end, nor is it lacking in the mid-range area at all either.
  
 As I move back to Grados from the orthodynamic scene, I'm pleased with their lighter weight.  The comfort really pleases me and I didn't realize how bad I had missed it.


----------



## Focker

currawong said:


> Stacker45: I'm going to put this publicly, rather than via PM, as it seems to be a problem when controversial top headphone models are discussed. How do you think you'd feel if someone made three posts in a thread about YOU because they didn't like your impressions of headphones? From time-to-time we get people trying to marginalise opinions that they don't like about a product, which doesn't result in anything other people becoming pissed off. I hope that is not what you're trying to do.
> 
> I would think that fans of a company and their products would appreciate as much their failings as well as their achievements. Rather than reply to it (because I wont be checking this thread) please just consider this before you post any more. If you don't like reading negative comments about a pair of headphones you like a lot, I would suggest simply not reading any discussion of them, because they are going to come up.


 
  
 Clearly if you read what Stacker wrote, he's not taking issue with what Dubstep Girl said, but where she said it. I'm not saying I agree or disagree with him, cause DG and Stacker are two of my favorite posters, but since you decided to make this public instead of in PM, I think you should at least understand Stacker's position before putting him on blast, as the young people say.


----------



## MacedonianHero

focker said:


> Clearly if you read what Stacker wrote, he's not taking issue with what Dubstep Girl said, but where she said it. I'm not saying I agree or disagree with him, cause DG and Stacker are two of my favorite posters, but since you decided to make this public instead of in PM, I think you should at least understand Stacker's position before putting him on blast, as the young people say.


 
 Free speech and she's entitled to state her thoughts. Sorry I'm with Amos here.


----------



## Focker

macedonianhero said:


> Free speech and she's entitled to state her thoughts. Sorry I'm with Amos here.


 
  
  
 Like I said, I'm not taking a position on whether DG should have or should not have posted her thoughts here. I'm saying that if you're going to call someone out, understand his point. It has nothing to do with Stacker not being able to tolerate differing opinions on headphones, such as what Currawong indicated in the first half of his post, and then suggesting he shouldn't participate in ANY discussion as a result. That's way over the mark.


----------



## MacedonianHero

focker said:


> Like I said, I'm not taking a position on whether DG should have or should not have posted her thoughts here. I'm saying that if you're going to call someone out, understand his point. It has nothing to do with Stacker not being able to tolerate differing opinions on headphones, such as what Currawong indicated in the first half of his post, and then suggesting he shouldn't participate in ANY discussion as a result. That's way over the mark.


 
 I read it as a suggestion that if you can't handle it, then don't read them. There's always the "Ignore" function too. Constantly belittling someone's honest thoughts because you don't agree with them and telling them where they can or can't post is not cool in my books.


----------



## wje

To the contrary, I really appreciate when someone who owns a product can provide us with an objective viewpoint.  With many of the threads here on Head-Fi, people often quickly recommend a product that they own.  However, having the chance to read about experiences as well as good points vs. bad points of a product such as a headphone is what I love to read in a post.
  
 If a post on a product is all sugar coated with not really an objective viewpoint or even the owner pointing out a few of the flaws, I don't put much credibility into that posting.  All of us hear differently.  All of us listen to different varieties of music and have different uses.  We're not always  going to have the most favorable view of a product just because 3 or 4 other members love the product.  
  
 That is all.
  
 Let the Grado discussions continue ...


----------



## Focker

macedonianhero said:


> I read it as a suggestion that if you can't handle it, then don't read them. There's always the "Ignore" function too.


 
  
 A more prudent approach would have been to simply clarify the purpose of a "fan" or "appreciation" thread. I've seen other similar threads where opposing viewpoints were deleted from the discussion, so it would seem that what's needed is for a mod - in this case Currawong - to offer clarification. Then everyone will know what is and is not appropriate in a thread such as this. Pretty simple.


----------



## MacedonianHero

focker said:


> A more prudent approach would have been to simply clarify the purpose of a "fan" or "appreciation" thread. I've seen other similar threads where opposing viewpoints were deleted from the discussion, so it would seem that what's needed is for a mod - in this case Currawong - to offer clarification. Then everyone will know what is and is not appropriate in a thread such as this. Pretty simple.


 
 I don't think there are any, nor should there be. We should all be allowed to share our honest opinions. Very simple that way.
  
 Stating you don't agree with someone is fine, but this was just too far tonight.


----------



## Focker

macedonianhero said:


> I don't think there are any, nor should there be. We should all be allowed to share our honest opinions. Very simple that way.
> 
> Stating you don't agree with someone is fine, but this was just too far tonight.


 
  
 If that's the case, then there's nothing DG said that was inappropriate. Everyone - including stacker - can operate with a clear understanding of the guidelines.  Problem solved.


----------



## Brooko

wje said:


> My RS1i Grados arrived today.


 
  
 Hi Wayne - back in Grado land 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Looking for an objective comment.  How would you rate the RS1i against the best of your previous woodied SR225 mods (I don't think you ever woodied the 325i - did you)?
  
 I'm also considering a step back to Grado - really miss my 325i fwj - and wondering if I should just pony up and go RS1i.
  
 How big is the difference?  Worth it?
  
 Paul


----------



## stacker45

currawong said:


> Stacker45: I'm going to put this publicly, rather than via PM, as it seems to be a problem when controversial top headphone models are discussed. How do you think you'd feel if someone made three posts in a thread about YOU because they didn't like your impressions of headphones? From time-to-time we get people trying to marginalise opinions that they don't like about a product, which doesn't result in anything other people becoming pissed off. I hope that is not what you're trying to do.
> 
> I would think that fans of a company and their products would appreciate as much their failings as well as their achievements. Rather than reply to it (because I wont be checking this thread) please just consider this before you post any more. If you don't like reading negative comments about a pair of headphones you like a lot, I would suggest simply not reading any discussion of them, because they are going to come up.


 
  
 I think that Grado fans have a hard enough time as it is when they venture on to other threads and dare mention the G word, without having their Fan club and Appreciation threads, hmm!, how do I say this politely?, anyway, I think you know what I'm getting at..
  
 And just so you know, I can assure you that I am not the only one to think that Dubstep Girl's many negative comments regarding the PS1000 particularly, and Grado in general, have no place in an appreciation thread.
  
 You obviously don't know me very well, because I'm nothing if not respectfull of others way of thinking, heck!, I'm even carefull to spell Grado the way a familly name should be, wich is, starting with a capital letter.
  
 I sincerely think that you are targetting the wrong person here, but since you seem to think that I am the one who's out of place here, would you please care to explain to me what the pupose of an appreciation thread is?,


----------



## Focker

swspiers said:


> Yeah.  I saw that she snuck it into another Grado thread.  I never would have seen it if I weren't trying to evaluate the GS1000 vs. the RS1.  The jury seems overwhelmingly in favor of the RS1i, with the GS1000 getting very few accolades, comparatively speaking.


 
 Honestly, my main issue with the GS1ks was the Gcush pads...at first I really didn't like them as much as the Lcush...no idea why. But now that I've sort of gotten used to them, and since I've upgraded the gear, these are really showing their stuff. I still can't say they've overtaken my PS500s as my favorites, but they've damn near pulled even I think.


----------



## desertblues

stacker45 said:


> I think that Grado fans have a hard enough time as it is when they venture on to other threads and dare mention the G word, without having their Fan club and Appreciation threads, hmm!, how do I say this politely?, anyway, I think you know what I'm getting at..
> 
> And just so you know, I can assure you that I am not the only one to think that Dubstep Girl's many negative comments regarding the PS1000 particularly, and Grado in general, have no place in an appreciation thread.
> 
> ...




+1 here bro. Differing opinions are not a problem when stated objectively but this is a thread for Grado _fans_ right?


----------



## wje

brooko said:


> Hi Wayne - back in Grado land
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hey Paul, I really like what I'm hearing.  Though, I want to be careful so I don't sound too much like a fanboi just yet.  It seems with all the Grados in the past, I was always seeking for more.  This was even the case with the HF-2.  The Magnums were able to satisfy most of my needs and desires.  But, the RS1i is providing just a pleasant level of upper frequencies.  It's not as aggressive as the lower Grados, but just the right amount.  The detail is there ... lovely ... but not overbearing.
  
 At the moment, I'm just driving them through my $29 Asus Xonar sound card at the moment.  It has a small amp on it and the sound is really quite good out of the card.  However towards the end of this week, my Little Dot I+ will be arriving as will be my Music Streamer II DAC.  I'm eager to hear the sound that will be produced.
  
 Finally, I also have a Magnum ver. 3.5 and a pair of Cabillas' cups heading my way.  I really want to see how that comparison will end up.


----------



## Focker

I love seeing so many people giving the Little Dot I+ some love...David at LD should just become an authorized Grado dealer and start making a few extra bucks on a headphone sale since so many of us use his amp.


----------



## Currawong

stacker45: Note the "if". Keep appreciating Grados (or anything else) as you wish. I'm just saying, don't let comments you disagree with you get to you.


----------



## wje

focker said:


> I love seeing so many people giving the Little Dot I+ some love...David at LD should just become an authorized Grado dealer and start making a few extra bucks on a headphone sale since so many of us use his amp.


 
  
 Actually, I have owned a Little Dot I+ in the past.  At the time, I had moved over to an orthodynamic headphone and had to move towards something with a bit more juice.  This next one is coming with 5654 tubes.  From the description of their sound, it seems it might be a better starting point, but time will tell.  Plus, I don't see myself as becoming a spastic tube roller either.
  
 A pic of the last Little Dot I+ I had (but just never used with Grados):


----------



## brokenthumb

My Little Dot 1+, Meridian Explorer, PS500 combo is quickly becoming my favorite headphone setup I've ever had.  It's just so musical and I can listen for hours with no fatigue, it sounds so good that I just bought my first cd over a vinyl version of the same album.


----------



## jaywillin

wje said:


> Actually, I have owned a Little Dot I+ in the past.  At the time, I had moved over to an orthodynamic headphone and had to move towards something with a bit more juice.  This next one is coming with 5654 tubes.  From the description of their sound, it seems it might be a better starting point, but time will tell.  Plus, I don't see myself as becoming a spastic tube roller either.
> 
> A pic of the last Little Dot I+ I had (but just never used with Grados):


 
 rca 5654 , killer, cheap
 mullard 6am6, my favorite of the ones i had, and affordable
 and as i am a bit of a tube roller, i could see myself gettin another LD at some point, the tubes are cheaper than the lyr's tubes


----------



## Focker

wje said:


> Actually, I have owned a Little Dot I+ in the past.  At the time, I had moved over to an orthodynamic headphone and had to move towards something with a bit more juice.  This next one is coming with 5654 tubes.  From the description of their sound, it seems it might be a better starting point, but time will tell.  Plus, I don't see myself as becoming a spastic tube roller either.
> 
> A pic of the last Little Dot I+ I had (but just never used with Grados):


 
  
 I'm sort of the same way...I love that there are so many great tubes out there to try, but I tend to get advice from my tube guy - who has never led me wrong - and choose a single pair to run with.


----------



## ferday

Is also love to hear more about the gs1000 vs RS1 vs ps1000 

I'm just in love with the overall sound of my sr80 but the flaws of the price point are there...I'd love to get that sound with a little more on top

Not trying to be a broken record but I really could be a grado fanboi, while for the last year I thought I was gonna be an ortho guy forever LOL


----------



## bassboysam

ferday said:


> Is also love to hear more about the gs1000 vs RS1 vs ps1000
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


If you want to improve on the SR60-SR225 sound then RS1 is the best option.
The PS1000 seems to be more of an improved SR325 and the GS1000 is a bit of an oddball model that doesn't really sound like anything else in the Grado lineup.


----------



## rgs9200m

I have the GS1000 and RS1 and formerly had the PS1000.
 In short:
 RS1: very direct and forward, especially in the mids, natural vocals and fun as all heck, not much depth. (I've had these for 13 years and use the flat pads for excellent comfort and sound.)
 Light as a feather and pretty amazing sound for something that you barely feel you have on. They would be my choice for portable listening.
  
 PS1000: big sound but sometimes punishing bulbous bass and piercing highs. Not my cup of tea. Sold them after a year with them. I even tried recabling/balancing them and it didn't help.
 They feel a bit heavy and also sound a little heavy.
  
 GS1000i: Spacious open sound but not *too* far away or distant. Very satisfying but can sometimes pick up shrillness in the chain, but just sometimes and not really painful, sometimes
 it actually adds to the fun, but it seems to be a mild coloration, but still OK in my book. 
 Very nice mids and decent detail, controlled pretty deep bass, and has that Grado fun factor. Incredibly comfortable and light, almost better than no phones at all. 
 A light touch but still lots of impact, a neat combination.
 Very refined sound with no grain and walks the line between excitement and ease. My favorite Grado so far. I had the original GS1000 for 3 years and have used the i-version
 for about a year.


----------



## swspiers

ferday said:


> Is also love to hear more about the gs1000 vs RS1 vs ps1000
> 
> I'm just in love with the overall sound of my sr80 but the flaws of the price point are there...I'd love to get that sound with a little more on top
> 
> Not trying to be a broken record but I really could be a grado fanboi, while for the last year I thought I was gonna be an ortho guy forever LOL


 
 Whoa there- that makes at least three of us drifting from ortho's to Grado.
  
 I'm finding that the similarity between the HE-5LE and the 225i I once got ridiculed for making (just a bit, and all in good fun) is even more pronounced.  The 5LE is awesome, and it shares common ground in the mids.  The teble is much better, and the bass sometimes feels like I'm wearing a subwoofer on my head, but the 225i's are still my go-to can.  The mids are similar, the detail is similar.  The 5LE's win every comparison, but they are still not as fun.
  
 Therfore, I have increasing interest in the upper-Grado's, especially the RS1i, RS2i, and GS1000.  And who am I kidding, I will probably own each one of these at some point as I work my way to an end game


----------



## bassboysam

rgs9200m said:


> I have the GS1000 and RS1 and formerly had the PS1000.
> 
> 
> In short:
> ...



 


is there significantly more bass with the GS1000 (G-Cush) compared to the RS1 (flats)?


----------



## wje

ferday said:


> Is also love to hear more about the gs1000 vs RS1 vs ps1000
> 
> I'm just in love with the overall sound of my sr80 but the flaws of the price point are there...I'd love to get that sound with a little more on top
> 
> _*Not trying to be a broken record but I really could be a grado fanboi, while for the last year I thought I was gonna be an ortho guy forever *_LOL


 
  
 Believe me, I love the orthodynamic dynamics.  With such headphones, you may have reached the pinnacle of audio.  After a bit of time, I've realized that only about 1/10th of the amp market really has amps capable enough of supporting an ortho headphone.  This made me rethink my plans.  Also, when a buyer purchases a headphone with a sensitivity level down in the 87dB to 91dB range, they may not think of getting an adquate amp in the beginning.  This can lead to them having to open their wallet again and put down more cash to get the adequate amplifier.  Then, there's the issue of weight.  Some of complained that the headphones are too heavy when one wears them for a long time.
  
 As time went along, I realized that I was more into the orthos and the amps that could drive them - as opposed to the music.  When music is what it is all about, then getting hung up on the gear and obsessing in that area isn't doing one any good.  Thus, I just wanted a headphone where I could enjoy the music as well as a bigger selection of amps in the event I wanted to dabble with those further down the road.
  
 Additionally, I would be obsessed with looking for the next ortho headphone in the food chain to buy in hope of it being an upgrade.  More time an money spent.  However, with the RS1i, I do realize there are a few additional models from Grado that I could purchase.  But, I'm getting the feeling from my listening that the RS1i is provding me with some great sound - and, hopefully, I'll be content for a bit longer into the future.
  
  
  
 Different headphones will appeal to different people.  There isn't a one size fits all solution.


----------



## rgs9200m

Yes, there is a decently larger amount of bass with the GS than the RS, at least subjectively.
 And the bass seems to be in the right place and has a nice reverberent nature, whereas with the RS, it seems to be generated by the driver,
 like the driver is something I feel aware of right next to my ear.


----------



## hsubox

brooko said:


> How big is the difference?  Worth it?


 
  
 I have both the RS1i and SR225i, and the RS1s are absolutely worth the upgrade! If only for the metal gimbals, haha (just kidding). The SR225s are my take-out-of-the-house pair that travel to coffee shops and stuff!


----------



## parbaked

Metal Gimbals!





 Yes, the lack plastic on the RS1 makes a huge aesthetic difference which, combined with the larger cups, makes the RS1 a worthy upgrade from the SR or RS2! 
 Go all out and get black metal rod blocks from Martin Custom Audio!


----------



## wje

parbaked said:


> Metal Gimbals!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 How much of a sound improvement can be gained by that upgrade?  I'm curious.


----------



## bassboysam

wje said:


> How much of a sound improvement can be gained by that upgrade?  I'm curious.


everyone knows black sounds best...especially with a good amp


----------



## parbaked

wje said:


> How much of a sound improvement can be gained by that upgrade?  I'm curious.


 
 Just a little.They tighten up like the HP-1000 and do allow you to better maintain your optimal fit/tension.
 If you have ever tried an HP-1000 the benefit of being able to tighten down the cup position is evident, to me anyway...
 You also don't have your cable tangled from spinning cups, though that is not really an SQ improvement.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

wow didn't think my PS1000 comments would start such a huge debate, i feel bad. anyways umm i just sent the return request to crutchfield so i can ship them sometime this week.
  
 i tried to like them alot, but i just found them too bright for me and for the money, not suitable for as wide variety of music as i wished. they seem to be like 325is but just more U shaped with bigger soundstage.
  
 i still am a grado fan, and do love grados, my favorite by far being the RS1i. i previously owned an RS1i that was in an RS1 assembly. it failed and i got it repaired and replaced with RS1i drivers, so it still had the old cups with the buttons and the older cable which was thinner and longer than the newer ones. i really miss it, its a really good sounding headphone, great midrange and beautiful warmth and engagement.
  
 i plan on re-buying a pair soon. maybe one day, i'll get lucky and come across the HP1000 or something too.


----------



## barid

wje said:


> How much of a sound improvement can be gained by that upgrade?  I'm curious.




It makes them precisely 13.37% better. Its a more 3d holographic sound. The bass tightens up and the mids gain some warmth. 

Its not quite as nice an upgrade as adding flame decals and racing stripes to the hp2 though.


----------



## bbophead

Here's how I avoid spending lavish amounts of money buying higher end Grados, by spending lavish amounts of money on lower end Grados.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  

  
 Poor man's GS-1000i.
  
 I think I'll take a chance and double post on the 325i thread.  Perhaps I'll incur the wrath of the mighty moderators.


----------



## swspiers

bbophead said:


> Here's how I avoid spending lavish amounts of money buying higher end Grados, by spending lavish amounts of money on lower end Grados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Wow!  Care to share the details?


----------



## wje

bbophead said:


> Here's how I avoid spending lavish amounts of money buying higher end Grados, by spending lavish amounts of money on lower end Grados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think after buying all that "bling" you've spent as much on your SR-325i as it would cost to buy the GS-1000i.  In fact, a GS-1000 was just sold about a week ago for about $590 + shipping.  They shure look purdy, though.
  
  
*Edit*: SR-325i ($299), Wooden Cups ($150 - Est.), Silver / Aluminum Gimbals ($150), Manta Leather Headband ($45), G-Cush ear pads ($45).  *Total*: $689.00.


----------



## myears

man when these aluminum gimbals got so popular amongst grado moders? they turn them into real franksteins, no offense intended. You should get some wooden rod stops instead


----------



## swspiers

wje said:


> I think after buying all that "bling" you've spent as much on your SR-325i as it would cost to buy the GS-1000i.  In fact, a GS-1000 was just sold about a week ago for about $590 + shipping.  They shure look purdy, though.


 
 Yeah...I really wish I had made a different decision regarding the GS1000's.  Pretty sure I will end up with a pair, I have the certain, I dunno, obsession might be the right word, to own a top-tier Grado.  I thought about getting my 225i's woodied, but the economics didn't make sense for me.  At the same time, the woodied SR's I've seen look awesome- I'm just wanting to climb to a certain performance level that the SR's were not designed to provide, I think.


----------



## jaywillin

dubstep girl said:


> wow didn't think my PS1000 comments would start such a huge debate, i feel bad. anyways umm i just sent the return request to crutchfield so i can ship them sometime this week.
> 
> i tried to like them alot, but i just found them too bright for me and for the money, not suitable for as wide variety of music as i wished. they seem to be like 325is but just more U shaped with bigger soundstage.
> 
> ...


 
  
 you shouldn't feel bad, i've been following you're posts , you took your time, made every effort to be fair, and you really showed someone like me, how evaluating a piece should be done. i'm pretty new to this thing, and i can get carried away with first impressions.
 that first impression isn't always the long lasting impression. i took your comments to mean how you felt the headphones suited, (or not, in this case) your personal taste, NOT as any kind of indictment  of the sound quality of the ps1000 in general
 just my $.02


----------



## parbaked

dubstep girl said:


> i plan on re-buying a pair soon. maybe one day, i'll get lucky and come across the HP1000 or something too.


 
 I enjoy your posts and respect your reviews. You deserve to "come across" a good pair of HP1000.
 They are a different animal altogether and I think you would appreciate and treasure them.


----------



## HPiper

Well I just got my SR225's back from Grado today. They replaced just about everything, both drivers, cable assembly and the earpads. Sounds good but I was thinking they would sound better, then I remembered, new drivers...need to be re-burned in. I still don't think they are going to end up sounding much like the 225i, they are just so much smoother. So I got exactly what I wanted another Grado phone that will sound good (and with the Grado sound) with anything I throw at it. Save me from buying another SR125i.
  
 Hank


----------



## Jesterphile

hpiper said:


> Well I just got my SR225's back from Grado today. They replaced just about everything, both drivers, cable assembly and the earpads. Sounds good but I was thinking they would sound better, then I remembered, new drivers...need to be re-burned in. I still don't think they are going to end up sounding much like the 225i, they are just so much smoother. So I got exactly what I wanted another Grado phone that will sound good (and with the Grado sound) with anything I throw at it. Save me from buying another SR125i.
> 
> Hank


 
  
 I'd say its the new pads rather than the drivers man, Grados change a crazy amount with different pads (even just newer vs older pads)


----------



## tomb

jesterphile said:


> I'd say its the new pads rather than the drivers man, Grados change a crazy amount with different pads (even just newer vs older pads)


 
  
 Agreed - I think perhaps a lot of "burn-in" is simply a headphone's pads and headband relaxing a bit. Please don't everyone get upset - I'm not arguing against the idea of burn-in, just that the cause and result may not necessarily be the drivers in many cases.


----------



## Jesterphile

tomb said:


> Agreed - I think perhaps a lot of "burn-in" is simply a headphone's pads and headband relaxing a bit. Please don't everyone get upset - I'm not arguing against the idea of burn-in, just that the cause and result may not necessarily be the drivers in many cases.


 
  
 I concur.
  
  
 Moving on...
  
 If I wanted to get another pair of Grados what should I get? Are there any other flavours?


----------



## tomb

jesterphile said:


> I concur.
> 
> 
> Moving on...
> ...


 
  
 JMHO, but cost can still be a big consideration.  I think the RS1 and PS-500 hit the sweet spot, although the price is still high for new vs used.  They are both top-tier headphones, but they don't combine sky-high costs with the strange traits that seem to come with the GS-1000 and PS-1000.  Many prefer the PS-500 (HF-2) to the RS1 these days.  It's really a personal decision - more deep bass and a bit less high-end extension with the PS-500 vs. the articulate highs of the RS1.  IMHO, both have wonderful midrange and both are very fast.


----------



## Jesterphile

tomb said:


> JMHO, but cost can still be a big consideration.  I think the RS1 and PS-500 hit the sweet spot, although the price is still high for new vs used.  They are both top-tier headphones, but they don't combine sky-high costs with the strange traits that seem to come with the GS-1000 and PS-1000.  Many prefer the PS-500 (HF-2) to the RS1 these days.  It's really a personal decision - more deep bass and a bit less high-end extension with the PS-500 vs. the articulate highs of the RS1.  IMHO, both have wonderful midrange and both are very fast.


 
  
 Do you think there is any point getting both?


----------



## swspiers

jesterphile said:


> Do you think there is any point getting both?


 
  
 This may be the wrong place to ask that.  If course there is, and we want to read all about your comparison!


----------



## tomb

jesterphile said:


> Do you think there is any point getting both?


 
  
 If you can afford it, yes.  I would like to have both, but I have to figure out how to get rid of my HF-1's and SR-225's, first.  I have the HF-2's, but have listened to the RS-1's for extended periods on many occasions.  The HF-1 is very similar in signature, with greater clarity, detail, and bass going to the RS-1's.  The HF-2/PS-500 is probably a better all-around can for rock, jazz, R&B, while the RS-1 is unbeatable with acoustic folk, rock, classical, etc.
  
 Again - JMHO and YMMV.


----------



## Jesterphile

Thanks, not having anywhere local to try before I buy is a problem 
  
 I am _*really*_ enjoying my RS1i's, but at times I miss the never-ending bass of my LCD-2's.


----------



## bbophead

wje said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > Here's how I avoid spending lavish amounts of money buying higher end Grados, by spending lavish amounts of money on lower end Grados.
> ...


 
  
 You're absolutely right.  Hence, making fun of myself.  Wooden rod stops?  Then I would be headed toward PS1K territory.  Think I'll quit that chase.
  
 Edit:  Martin Custom Audio did the cups/rods.


----------



## parbaked

hpiper said:


> Well I just got my SR225's back from Grado today. They replaced just about everything, both drivers, cable assembly and the earpads. Sounds good but I was thinking they would sound better, then I remembered, new drivers...need to be re-burned in. I still don't think they are going to end up sounding much like the 225i, they are just so much smoother. So I got exactly what I wanted another Grado phone that will sound good (and with the Grado sound) with anything I throw at it. Save me from buying another SR125i.
> 
> Hank


 
 Do you mind revealing how much Grado charged for this "restoration?
 Did they do all that work for the $35 flat fee?
 Asking as there was a lot or earlier discussion of Grado's repair service and cost.


----------



## GloryUprising

In case anyone is looking, my limited edition HF-2s are on the market
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/680406/grado-hf-2-hf2-extra-pads


----------



## wje

gloryuprising said:


> In case anyone is looking, my limited edition HF-2s are on the market
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/680406/grado-hf-2-hf2-extra-pads


 
  
 Oh geez, I'm going into Grado overload.  Received the RS1i earlier this week, the Magnum ver. 3.5 and Cabillas' Iroko cups in the mail today.  And, finally, a nice pair of walnut cups heading my way next week or so for a Magnum ver. 4 or ver. 5 build.  Then, I see this posting ... and it's local to me, too.  I did own the HF-2 at two separate times in the past, too.  Yikes!
  
 How much difference is there between the Grado HF-2 and the Grado PS-500?  I know they're basically built the same, but how much of a difference is there in the sound signature?
  
 Thanks,


----------



## AladdinSane

Gotta stop reading this thread says happy PS500 owner.


----------



## swspiers

Darnit!
  
 I just got done listening to the first track off of Steven Wilson's 'The Raven that Refused to Sing", _Luminol,_ on both my 225i's and the HE-5LE.  Once again, the 5LE's are superior in almost every way.  Except one, and it's a very big one for me.  The bassist, Nick Begs, plays a Rickenbacker bass with a pick.  It is a very distinctive sound, and with the lowly 225i's, it has texture, as in the grunt and mid-range growl of the Rick.  With the 5LE's, it might as well be a Fender P-bass, as the sound is there but it's lacking the texture.
  
 In every other way, the 5LE is superior, or dead-even with the Grado's. The 'pop' of a stick hitting percussion is there on both, vocals are eerily similar.  On the cymbals and keyboard work, the 5LE edges out the Grado.  Ditto on depth and soundstage.
  
 Am I chasing my tail trying to find one can that gives me the 5LE clarity, smoothness, presentation and depth with the growl of the Grado?  Is there one Grado that can do both?  RS1i, perhaps?  Even the GS1000?
  
 WJE, I notice that you once owned the 5LE's, and perhaps my query makes sense to you.  Or anyone else, for that matter...


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> Darnit!
> 
> I just got done listening to the first track off of Steven Wilson's 'The Raven that Refused to Sing", _Luminol,_ on both my 225i's and the HE-5LE.  Once again, the 5LE's are superior in almost every way.  Except one, and it's a very big one for me.  The bassist, Nick Begs, plays a Rickenbacker bass with a pick.  It is a very distinctive sound, and with the lowly 225i's, it has texture, as in the grunt and mid-range growl of the Rick.  With the 5LE's, it might as well be a Fender P-bass, as the sound is there but it's lacking the texture.
> 
> ...





RS1 or an ATH-AD1000X/2000X from all headphones i've tried.


----------



## swspiers

bassboysam said:


> RS1 or an ATH-AD1000X/2000X from all headphones i've tried.


 
  
 Of course I respect your point of view, especially regarding the sound of a Ric.  I hate playing them, but that sound is something to chase.
  
 Sam, do you have any experience with ortho's, or are you mostly Grado-centric?


----------



## azrussell132

My first pair of Grados arrived yesterday.  SR60i's.  Absolutely LOVE them.  No matter what source I use or genre I've tested them with they just have an addictive sound to them.  These are definitely keepers for me.


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> Of course I respect your point of view, especially regarding the sound of a Ric.  I hate playing them, but that sound is something to chase.
> 
> Sam, do you have any experience with ortho's, or are you mostly Grado-centric?


the only orthos i've tried are the HE400.


----------



## jimbob54

tomb said:


> Agreed - I think perhaps a lot of "burn-in" is simply a headphone's pads and headband relaxing a bit. Please don't everyone get upset - I'm not arguing against the idea of burn-in, just that the cause and result may not necessarily be the drivers in many cases.


Lets not forget ones own ears/brain adjusting to a particular sound.


----------



## jimbob54

B





bbophead said:


> You're absolutely right.  Hence, making fun of myself.  Wooden rod stops?  Then I would be headed toward PS1K territory.  Think I'll quit that chase.
> 
> Edit:  Martin Custom Audio did the cups/rods.


 but sheeeat you have a good looking set o'cans.


----------



## GloryUprising

wje said:


> Oh geez, I'm going into Grado overload.  Received the RS1i earlier this week, the Magnum ver. 3.5 and Cabillas' Iroko cups in the mail today.  And, finally, a nice pair of walnut cups heading my way next week or so for a Magnum ver. 4 or ver. 5 build.  Then, I see this posting ... and it's local to me, too.  I did own the HF-2 at two separate times in the past, too.  Yikes!
> 
> How much difference is there between the Grado HF-2 and the Grado PS-500?  I know they're basically built the same, but how much of a difference is there in the sound signature?
> 
> Thanks,


 
  
 I've always found Grados a bit brighter and higher in energy then I would like (I'm totally a Sennheiser guy), but the HF-2s hit that spot where the bass was relatively deep and punchy (for a Grado) without be overly sparkly at the top.
  
 The G-Cush pads definitely gave it a sense of air and positioning and the sale includes both L and G Cush (65$ value) so you can compare which ones you prefer.
  
 RE the PS500 - I found the PS-500s a bit to bright for my liking, but the mids are similar.
  
 Between HD650 and LCD3, I just don't listen to the Grados.
  
 Local eh? I think we can work out a deal for a cash pick up scenario.  Send me a PM.


----------



## lllcarbonlll

Hi guys , i bought my alessandro ms1i and i put it and i feeled disappoint . I read some topics about burn in and should i do it ? And how can i do it? After do the burn in the ms1 will sound much better?
 Thans guys !


----------



## swspiers

lllcarbonlll said:


> Hi guys , i bought my alessandro ms1i and i put it and i feeled disappoint . I read some topics about burn in and should i do it ? And how can i do it? After do the burn in the ms1 will sound much better?
> Thans guys !


 
  
 What is disappointing about them?
 What kind of music do you listen to?
 What is your other equipment: source, amp, etc.?


----------



## HPiper

parbaked said:


> Do you mind revealing how much Grado charged for this "restoration?
> Did they do all that work for the $35 flat fee?
> Asking as there was a lot or earlier discussion of Grado's repair service and cost.


 
 No problem. They charged me $40 for the repairs plus $20 for the new pads (which was optional, but the old ones were 10 years old). So total was $60 plus one way shipping (they covered the shipping back to me). So for $60 I got a good as new pair of Sr225 phones, I'll take that deal any day.


----------



## parbaked

hpiper said:


> No problem. They charged me $40 for the repairs plus $20 for the new pads (which was optional, but the old ones were 10 years old). So total was $60 plus one way shipping (they covered the shipping back to me). So for $60 I got a good as new pair of Sr225 phones, I'll take that deal any day.


 
  
 Cool! I'd say better than new with them old school cups!


----------



## wje

swspiers said:


> Darnit!
> 
> WJE, I notice that you once owned the 5LE's, and perhaps my query makes sense to you.  Or anyone else, for that matter...


 
  
 I've actually owned the HE-5LEs twice.  I think it's hard to get some of the detail of the HE-5LE, unless maybe the exception would be the GS-1000(i) series.  I haven't heard the PS-1000, so I can't comment.  The RS1i has detail, but the upper frequencies are quite "polite".  They're there when you need it, but then they don't honk at you when they're not needed.  Being that an orthodynamic headphone is quite a different beast, it might be awfully hard to chase down a headphone with dynamic drivers that can compete on the same level of performance.  The drawback on the HE-5LE, though, can be the weight at times because they really approach the "ear speaker" level, to a degree.  The ortho headphones can get  you twice, though.  Once when you buy the headphones because the cost will be slightly more -- depending on which dynamic driver based headphone you compare it to.  Then, you have to get an adequate amp to drive them.  This eliminates about 90% of the amp market.  However, most amp makers (read: Schiit) are responding quite quickly to the newer demands of the orthodynamic headphones.
  
 The HE-5LE can be quite a cliff hanger of a headphone.  You can get so close to perfection ... yet, then question yourself if there's something else out there that could give just a little more.  After going through 9 HifiMan changes, I realized not just one would make me happy.  I'd need about 3 of the models to do so.  That is when I said I'm heading back to Grado for a bit.  The RS1i is quite the dreamy sound.  In fact, the sound is nothing like I thought it was going to be ... but, it is 10 times better to my ears and what I hear so I can enjoy.


----------



## Keopele19

I'm a long time sr80 owner, and have a question for you grado heads out there.  I love the sound, but want to go a little further with my audiophilia.
  
 I listen to mostly prog rock/metal, some trip-hop jam type electronic stuff too, all on my computer (IEM's for portable device).  My current dac 'sound card' is microsoft's "high definition audio device", and I don't have an amp.  I know I can benefit from a better external dac and amp combo, but also could benefit from going up to the sr325.
  
*The question: Is money better spent moving up the grado line or investing in a dac/amp?*
  
 I'd like to keep it under $300.  I've heard good things about the hifiman ef2a and the little dot I+ (paired with a dac), but could use some help deciding.
  
 Thanks head-fi'ers


----------



## Focker

gloryuprising said:


> RE the PS500 - I found the PS-500s a bit to bright for my liking, but the mids are similar.


 
  
 You're definitely a Sennheiser guy if even the 500s are too bright for you.


----------



## bassboysam

keopele19 said:


> I'm a long time sr80 owner, and have a question for you grado heads out there.  I love the sound, but want to go a little further with my audiophilia.
> 
> I listen to mostly prog rock/metal, some trip-hop jam type electronic stuff too, all on my computer (IEM's for portable device).  My current dac 'sound card' is microsoft's "high definition audio device", and I don't have an amp.  I know I can benefit from a better external dac and amp combo, but also could benefit from going up to the sr325.
> 
> ...




the 325 in my experience bnenefits from a good amp and source, otherwise the difference between it and the 80 can be quite marginal. having said that the 325 goes for a different sound signature than the rest of the SR line. if you like the 80 and just want to improve everything about it then the 225 is a better option and cheaper, with the RS1 being the best option for a lot more money. i found the 225 though doesn't need an amp like the 325 but a lot of people still recommend the LD1+.


----------



## lllcarbonlll

swspiers said:


> What is disappointing about them?
> What kind of music do you listen to?
> What is your other equipment: source, amp, etc.?


 
  
 I expected more after read a lot of reviews here and other topics=/
 I just listen to metal music , thrash / death and black metal 
 source is an ipod , without amp =/


----------



## joseph69

lllcarbonlll said:


> I expected more after read a lot of reviews here and other topics=/
> I just listen to metal music , thrash / death and black metal
> source is an ipod , without amp =/


 
  
 What did you expect from them, that you didn't satisfy your likings, also what did you listen to prior to the MS1i?


----------



## swspiers

wje said:


> I've actually owned the HE-5LEs twice.  I think it's hard to get some of the detail of the HE-5LE, unless maybe the exception would be the GS-1000(i) series.  I haven't heard the PS-1000, so I can't comment.  The RS1i has detail, but the upper frequencies are quite "polite".  They're there when you need it, but then they don't honk at you when they're not needed.  Being that an orthodynamic headphone is quite a different beast, it might be awfully hard to chase down a headphone with dynamic drivers that can compete on the same level of performance.  The drawback on the HE-5LE, though, can be the weight at times because they really approach the "ear speaker" level, to a degree.  The ortho headphones can get  you twice, though.  Once when you buy the headphones because the cost will be slightly more -- depending on which dynamic driver based headphone you compare it to.  Then, you have to get an adequate amp to drive them.  This eliminates about 90% of the amp market.  However, most amp makers (read: Schiit) are responding quite quickly to the newer demands of the orthodynamic headphones.
> 
> The HE-5LE can be quite a cliff hanger of a headphone.  You can get so close to perfection ... yet, then question yourself if there's something else out there that could give just a little more.  After going through 9 HifiMan changes, I realized not just one would make me happy.  I'd need about 3 of the models to do so.  That is when I said I'm heading back to Grado for a bit.  The RS1i is quite the dreamy sound.  In fact, the sound is nothing like I thought it was going to be ... but, it is 10 times better to my ears and what I hear so I can enjoy.


 
  
 There's a lot to that response, and thank-you.  But, it's getting late and I need to crash.  For now, all I'll comment on is amplification. It's not a problem.  I'm old-school when it comes to that, and have no problem running a speaker-tap off a receiver. I have yet to buy-in to the whole headphone amp-thing, and I run the 5LE's off my Marantz SR7002, which is going to give me enough power to run just about any headphone ever made.  If not, then I have a Crown XLS Drivecore 1500.  The Marantz HP out is more than enough for the 225i's, and probably any other Grado out there.
  
 Still, a Mjolnir is on the short-list once I get my Oppo BDP-105 after I graduate in December.


----------



## gefski

keopele19 said:


> I'm a long time sr80 owner, and have a question for you grado heads out there.  I love the sound, but want to go a little further with my audiophilia.
> 
> I listen to mostly prog rock/metal, some trip-hop jam type electronic stuff too, all on my computer (IEM's for portable device).  My current dac 'sound card' is microsoft's "high definition audio device", and I don't have an amp.  I know I can benefit from a better external dac and amp combo, but also could benefit from going up to the sr325.
> 
> ...




What format are your music files? MP3? flac?

If you want a transparent window on the music, you have to start with quality files (lossless), sent to a good dac, then to a good amp.

An 80 is a good enough can to appreciate differences in all of the above. You can always upgrade cans when the rest of the chain is delivering the goods.


----------



## swspiers

lllcarbonlll said:


> I expected more after read a lot of reviews here and other topics=/
> I just listen to metal music , thrash / death and black metal
> source is an ipod , without amp =/


 
  
 Yeah.  An amp would probably really help. A lot.
  
 Oh, and I listen to a lot of the same music.  I think you just need more power than the iPod can deliver.  What bitrate are your MP3's at?


----------



## Keopele19

bassboysam said:


> the 325 in my experience bnenefits from a good amp and source, otherwise the difference between it and the 80 can be quite marginal. having said that the 325 goes for a different sound signature than the rest of the SR line. if you like the 80 and just want to improve everything about it then the 225 is a better option and cheaper, with the RS1 being the best option for a lot more money. i found the 225 though doesn't need an amp like the 325 but a lot of people still recommend the LD1+.




Would the 80s benefit from a good amp and source? Or do you think I'd be better off upgrading to the 225s and continue without an amp/dac?


----------



## Keopele19

gefski said:


> What format are your music files? MP3? flac?
> 
> If you want a transparent window on the music, you have to start with quality files (lossless), sent to a good dac, then to a good amp.
> 
> An 80 is a good enough can to appreciate differences in all of the above. You can always upgrade cans when the rest of the chain is delivering the goods.




I listen to high bitrate mp3 from both Spotify (320 or so they say) and my library which is between 192 and 320. my ears can't hear the difference between that and lossless. Think I would benefit more from amp/dac?


----------



## tomb

jimbob54 said:


> Lets not forget ones own ears/brain adjusting to a particular sound.


 
  
 Nope - that one I don't believe.  I would rather believe that the great majority of people notice something definite and then try to explain it, rather than _assume_ that everyone's senses and brains are useless if it can't be measured ... but maybe that's just me.


----------



## joseph69

keopele19 said:


> Would the 80s benefit from a good amp and source? Or do you think I'd be better off upgrading to the 225s and continue without an amp/dac?


 
  
 I own both the 80's and the 325's, and IMO they both benefit from a headphone amp and dac. The 80's and the 325's are just amazing headphone, and better sources really made them shine, especially the (325's). I use both headphone just about equally, also using the LD1+ or the Schiit Magni amp, both with the Modi dac equally, and I enjoy each all of the time.


----------



## Keopele19

joseph69 said:


> I own both the 80's and the 325's, and IMO they both benefit from a headphone amp and dac. The 80's and the 325's are just amazing headphone, and better sources really made them shine, especially the (325's). I use both headphone just about equally, also using the LD1+ or the Schiit Magni amp, both with the Modi dac equally, and I enjoy each all of the time.




I've been looking at the little dot I+/ modi combo myself, glad to hear it produces good sound. How does the 325 compare to the 80 for your ears? I've seen the 325s described differently across this forum...


----------



## gefski

keopele19 said:


> I listen to high bitrate mp3 from both Spotify (320 or so they say) and my library which is between 192 and 320. my ears can't hear the difference between that and lossless. Think I would benefit more from amp/dac?




Yes. Then your ears will hear differences between mp3 and lossless.


----------



## joseph69

keopele19 said:


> I've been looking at the little dot I+/ modi combo myself, glad to hear it produces good sound. How does the 325 compare to the 80 for your ears? I've seen the 325s described differently across this forum...


 
  
 Having the 325, 80, Magni/Modi, LD1+ is a nice combination for me, because depending on the mood I'm in, I will reach for the different combinations, so it is nice to have the choices, especially for the minimum amount of money I have spent in relation to the sound quality. As far as comparing the two headphones, there was a point where I liked my 80's better than the 325's, until I purchased the above amps/dac. I've always heard great detail with the 80's out of anything I plugged them into, where I didn't hear this with the 325's, they to me, needed a headphone amp/dac, and they sound great, I hear all of the detail I hear with the 80's, but with a deeper bass, smoother mid-range and nice crisp highs. A lot of people say the 325 is too harsh for them, I do not hear this at all with them, and never did. All in all they are both great headphones, with the 325's having a fuller bodied sound than the 80's, but I don't really compare the two, like I said they are both nice headphones, just different, IMO. Same goes for the LD1+ and the Magni/Modi, they are both nice, and they are both different, so for the price for all of the above, I have no complaints, my only problem is my curiosity in listening to the dam RS1i, which may be the best of both worlds+, from everything I've read.


----------



## semicoln

Joseph is giving fantastic advice here from my perspective, except I have the 225i instead of the 325 and the MS1i instead of the 80. I'm also looking toward the RS series next. Dang it.


----------



## joseph69

semicoln said:


> Joseph is giving fantastic advice here from my perspective, except I have the 225i instead of the 325 and the MS1i instead of the 80. I'm also looking toward the RS series next. Dang it.


 
  
 I greatly appreciate your  comment, thank you. Right now I'm listening to smooth jazz, Gato Barbieri, (the cat in the hat) with the 325's and the Magni/Modi, and I find I'm asking myself, how much better can it get than this, which is a big problem for me because it makes me more curious about the RS1i, but I don't want to spend 700$, and find I paid 400$ more for very little sound quality difference from the SR325is, because when it comes down to it, everybody hears things differently, and no offense to anyone, but it is hard to go on reading impressions without hearing for yourself, so I'm a little afraid, but a lot curious.


----------



## lllcarbonlll

joseph69 said:


> What did you expect from them, that you didn't satisfy your likings, also what did you listen to prior to the MS1i?


 
  
 I dont know man , i just expected more cuz of reviews that ms1i was amazing for metal music and etc . I listen to koss ksc75 and edifier h180p before the ms1i and i didnt found a big difference . 
 I'm burning in it with pink noise.flac now lets see what i will heard from this in many hours


----------



## gefski

lllcarbonlll said:


> I dont know man , i just expected more cuz of reviews that ms1i was amazing for metal music and etc . I listen to koss ksc75 and edifier h180p before the ms1i and i didnt found a big difference .
> I'm burning in it with pink noise.flac now lets see what i will heard from this in many hours




I wouldn't "burn in" anything with pink noise.

Grado specifically recommends normal listening only.


----------



## bassboysam

in my experience the 225 benefited more from an amp the 80. the 80 always surprises me with how good it sounds straight out of my iPod. regarding the 225, I don't know if a $200-$400 amp is really worth the improvement you'll hear compared to it unamped.


----------



## HPiper

semicoln said:


> Joseph is giving fantastic advice here from my perspective, except I have the 225i instead of the 325 and the MS1i instead of the 80. I'm also looking toward the RS series next. Dang it.


 
 Same here, RS1i is my next stop on this Grado roller coaster...My wallet will never forgive me!!


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> I greatly appreciate your  comment, thank you. Right now I'm listening to smooth jazz, Gato Barbieri, (the cat in the hat) with the 325's and the Magni/Modi, and I find I'm asking myself, how much better can it get than this, which is a big problem for me because it makes me more curious about the RS1i, but I don't want to spend 700$, and find I paid 400$ more for very little sound quality difference from the SR325is, because when it comes down to it, everybody hears things differently, and no offense to anyone, but it is hard to go on reading impressions without hearing for yourself, so I'm a little afraid, but a lot curious.


 
  
  
 I went from the 325i to the RS1i a little less than 1 year ago.
  
 I had all of the same questions that you do.
  
 I bought my RS1i used for $485.
  
 I listened to both phones for about two weeks before I could make a decision on what I wanted to keep.
  
 At first I still liked the 325i....then after a week I liked the RS!i, but just by a tad over the 325i.
  
 After two weeks, then it was clear to me that the RS1i was the phone that I wanted to keep.
  
 I did not think the 325i would get much head time so I sold it here o  the forums for $195 plus shipping....they were mint chromies....so that meant I had around $300 in my RS1i.
  
 I can not tell you how much that I love these RS1i,,,,hardly a day goes by that they do not get used.....I mostly listen to rock and classic rock and blues.....any guitar makes you smile ....I am an AC/DC freak and music from the 70's
  
 Are the RS1i  worth the extra money from the step up from the 325i...I really can not answer that, as it is just plain personal preference.
  
 I will say that imho....the 325i is the best bang for your buck headphone that Grado offers, sound wise and build quality considered. I loved them to death and felt the sound was indeed top notch.....I loved the agressive in your face sound, because the music I listen too is in your face music and also aggressive.
  
 For the $295 price tag I will always recommend the 325i and I will mention some call them bright....I loved that aspect of them!
  
 I do not think that if anyone already is a fan of the grado sound signature, that they would not love either of these phones, but then again we all have our own preferences.
  
 Good luck with what ever you decide.....I can not imagine you being disappointed in the RS1....I just do not know if the difference in the price tag would be worth it.


----------



## swspiers

wje said:


> The HE-5LE can be quite a cliff hanger of a headphone.  You can get so close to perfection ... yet, then question yourself if there's something else out there that could give just a little more.  After going through 9 HifiMan changes, I realized not just one would make me happy.  I'd need about 3 of the models to do so.  That is when I said I'm heading back to Grado for a bit.  The RS1i is quite the dreamy sound.  In fact, the sound is nothing like I thought it was going to be ... but, it is 10 times better to my ears and what I hear so I can enjoy.


 
 Thanks for explaining your experience with them.  It really makes no sense in a way, as the 5LE is such a great headphone.  I'm not sure how the 225i manages to edge it out in my weekly listening, but it does.
  
 I went  through a similar process with my main speakers.  It was an intense three years of listening, auditioning, and reading.  I went through Definitive Technologies, Sunfire, Magnepan, Martin Logan, B&W, and Tannoy.  I eventually tried a pair only available on line that came with a whopping 120-day home audition.  Ironically, they are hand-built in Brooklyn, they don't publish specs, and the owner of the company tunes them by ear.  The company is Ohm acoustics, and they build omni-polar speakers that have to be heard to be believed.  Mine cost $1200 a pair, and I have yet to hear anything that outright beats them
  
 I guess what I'm really looking for is the 'Ohm' of headphones, and I'm hoping Grado is it.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> I went from the 325i to the RS1i a little less than 1 year ago.
> 
> I had all of the same questions that you do.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I really do like your honesty in this comment, appreciate your input, especially when you say that it also took you a few weeks to to decide on which headphone to keep, and you still speak highly of the 325's after keeping the RS1's and selling the 325's. So in reality you practically paid the same amount for the RS1i that you paid for the 325's (nice deal). I'm going to have to order a pair from my dealer over the winter and just listen and compare, and see if there is a 400$ difference to me. Like you also commented, the 325's are a great headphone for 295$, so I am a little skeptical, but I've got to do what I've got to do, so I'm going to listen to them...finally. Thanks again for the (honest) reply.


----------



## jaywillin

semicoln said:


> Joseph is giving fantastic advice here from my perspective, except I have the 225i instead of the 325 and the MS1i instead of the 80. I'm also looking toward the RS series next. Dang it.


 
 joseph is much more patient and consistent, in a good way. and i can second his advice, i've had the modi, mangni, and little dot, they are superb , and pretty affordable to boot !
 i also was a ms1 , 225i guy , that has evolved to a ms2, ps500, lyr/bifrost guy, i think i'm nearing my "end game" .
 any additions i make now will be more for having "variety"
 i have a set of hifiman He-4 coming, bout from the sale forum, i'm giving ortho's a try.
 and i could really see myself getting another little dot I+, it sounds so good with grado's
 and the tubes are much cheaper than lyr to tube roll
 man i'm having a blast !


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> Thanks for explaining your experience with them.  It really makes no sense in a way, as the 5LE is such a great headphone.  I'm not sure how the 225i manages to edge it out in my weekly listening, but it does.
> 
> I went  through a similar process with my main speakers.  It was an intense three years of listening, auditioning, and reading.  I went through Definitive Technologies, Sunfire, Magnepan, Martin Logan, B&W, and Tannoy.  I eventually tried a pair only available on line that came with a whopping 120-day home audition.  Ironically, they are hand-built in Brooklyn, they don't publish specs, and the owner of the company tunes them by ear.  The company is Ohm acoustics, and they build omni-polar speakers that have to be heard to be believed.  Mine cost $1200 a pair, and I have yet to hear anything that outright beats them
> 
> I guess what I'm really looking for is the 'Ohm' of headphones, and I'm hoping Grado is it.




I dont have a lot of experience with speakers but i have a pair of $300 castle speakers and they are the best speakers I've heard. lots of detail in the low mids and very sweet treble. they remind me a lot of the RS1. I've listened to more expensive speakers even within the castle line and still haven't found anything I like better.


----------



## joseph69

Thanks, *JAYWILLIN *for the positive reply on my post!


----------



## GloryUprising

My HF-2s + extra pads are still available for sale in case anyone's interested:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/680406/grado-hf-2-hf2-extra-pads


----------



## jimbob54

tomb said:


> Nope - that one I don't believe.  I would rather believe that the great majority of people notice something definite and then try to explain it, rather than _assume_ that everyone's senses and brains are useless if it can't be measured ... but maybe that's just me. :rolleyes:



In my defence I had a few glasses of wine when I wrote that last night. 

To clarify, I do firmly believe in the physical burn in process. I do also believe though that ones ears and brain get used to how a set up presents music and you can use that after getting used to a set up, you stop listening to what IT is doing and start better appreciating the source. Familiarity with a set up always helps for me.


----------



## myears

jimbob54 said:


> In my defence I had a few glasses of wine when I wrote that last night.
> 
> To clarify, I do firmly believe in the physical burn in process. I do also believe though that ones ears and brain get used to how a set up presents music and you can use that after getting used to a set up, you stop listening to what IT is doing and start better appreciating the source. Familiarity with a set up always helps for me.


 
  
 the burn in process of your tympanic membrane also helps. It took me more than a month to ge to really appreciate the sr325is, it was fatiguing to the point of regret and now I can use it for hours and hours. I'm still not sure whether it got used to me or I got used to it.


----------



## lllcarbonlll

gefski said:


> I wouldn't "burn in" anything with pink noise.
> 
> Grado specifically recommends normal listening only.


 
 Do you know why grado doesnt recommends burn in with pink noise?
 Thanks man !


----------



## swspiers

bassboysam said:


> I dont have a lot of experience with speakers but i have a pair of $300 castle speakers and they are the best speakers I've heard. lots of detail in the low mids and very sweet treble. they remind me a lot of the RS1. I've listened to more expensive speakers even within the castle line and still haven't found anything I like better.


 
  
 Man, I'd like to hear those.  The specs read like classic British sound, ala Wharfdale


----------



## gefski

lllcarbonlll said:


> Do you know why grado doesnt recommends burn in with pink noise?
> Thanks man !




I don't, but my RS1i instructions from Grado say not to break in, just normal listening.

I could make a wild, untechnical, uneducated guess that open-backed headphones are designed to be used in a situation where the diaphram is "damped" by the human head and should not be running in free space for hours. (especially at high volume). Just like a speaker driver is damped by the cabinet.


----------



## lllcarbonlll

gefski said:


> I don't, but my RS1i instructions from Grado say not to break in, just normal listening.
> 
> I could make a wild, untechnical, uneducated guess that open-backed headphones are designed to be used in a situation where the diaphram is "damped" by the human head and should not be running in free space for hours. (especially at high volume). Just like a speaker driver is damped by the cabinet.


 
  
 i understand , thanks for the answer . Do you think that in medium volume it can be usefull ?


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> Man, I'd like to hear those.  The specs read like classic British sound, ala Wharfdale


very british and laid back. they even came with a pair of white gloves.


----------



## parbaked

swspiers said:


> Man, I'd like to hear those.  The specs read like classic British sound, ala Wharfdale


 
  
 I think the Castle team came from Wharfdale.
 Made their own beautiful cabinets and drivers (early woven carbon fiber on some). 
 Models named after English castles. I remember one floor stander with 2nd woofer on top like Allisons.
 Very laid back.
 Pipes and slippers.


----------



## hsubox

joseph69 said:


> I really do like your honesty in this comment, appreciate your input, especially when you say that it also took you a few weeks to to decide on which headphone to keep, and you still speak highly of the 325's after keeping the RS1's and selling the 325's. So in reality you practically paid the same amount for the RS1i that you paid for the 325's (nice deal). I'm going to have to order a pair from my dealer over the winter and just listen and compare, and see if there is a 400$ difference to me. Like you also commented, the 325's are a great headphone for 295$, so I am a little skeptical, but I've got to do what I've got to do, so I'm going to listen to them...finally. Thanks again for the (honest) reply.




I think this is the beauty of the RS1s. On first listen, I can almost guarantee you'll have an initial reaction of "really? That's it?"

But it's the subtle, consistent improvement in every facet of the listening experience that takes a while that you really realize just how good and enjoyable they are. Give them a try over some time, you won't regret it!


----------



## bassboysam

I had the exact opposite reaction to my first RS1 experience. I owned the 80, 225, 325 and PS500 at the time. with the exception of the first time i heard the 80, which was my first foray into head-fi, the RS1 was the only one to make me go "wow!".


----------



## joseph69

lllcarbonlll said:


> i understand , thanks for the answer . Do you think that in medium volume it can be usefull ?


 
 I've burned all of my Grado headphones in for about 40hrs, at very low to low volumes with different genres from the radio and never encountered any problems (I'm not telling you to do this, it's just what I did and my experience with doing it).
 The way I looked at it was like this: How do the headphones know if your listening to them or not?
  


hsubox said:


> I think this is the beauty of the RS1s. On first listen, I can almost guarantee you'll have an initial reaction of "really? That's it?"
> 
> But it's the subtle, consistent improvement in every facet of the listening experience that takes a while that you really realize just how good and enjoyable they are. Give them a try over some time, you won't regret it!


 
 Thanks for your reply, I know very well as soon as it gets colder outside and I spend more time inside, I'll be ordering the RS1i's without a doubt, and I will hear them for myself and make a decision from there, and be very honest with myself if I feel they are worth the extra 400$ as compared to my 300$ 325's and the extra 600$ compared to my 100$ 80's. For the first time ever I can't wait for it to get cold outside, thats how curious I am. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I've burned all of my Grado headphones in for about 40hrs, at very low to low volumes with different genres from the radio and never encountered any problems (I'm not telling you to do this, it's just what I did and my experience with doing it).
> The way I looked at it was like this: How do the headphones know if your listening to them or not?
> 
> Thanks for your reply, I know very well as soon as it gets colder outside and I spend more time inside, I'll be ordering the RS1i's without a doubt, and I will hear them for myself and make a decision from there, and be very honest with myself if I feel they are worth the extra 400$ as compared to my 300$ 325's and the extra 600$ compared to my 100$ 80's. For the first time ever I can't wait for it to get cold outside, thats how curious I am. Thanks for your reply!


 
 well the He-4's have delayed my pursuit of the rs1, 1+ , when they get here, i'll have three sets of headphones, and the "plan"(yeah, i  know)
 would be to sell one, and then go rs , we'll see


----------



## joseph69

When I do get the RS1i to listen to, if I decide I really like them, and I keep them I  will have three headphones myself, which I feel there is really no need for.


----------



## HPiper

joseph69 said:


> When I do get the RS1i to listen to, if I decide I really like them, and I keep them I  will have three headphones myself, which I feel there is really no need for.


 
 Yes there is!!


----------



## mongeddavid

joseph69 said:


> When I do get the RS1i to listen to, if I decide I really like them, and I keep them I  will have three headphones myself, which I feel there is really no need for.


 
 I was the same i ended up with 5 pairs at one point which is a small collection compared to some and yes its nice to be able to switch between them however you are looking at a sizeable cash sum being tied up in equipment that hardly gets used and in my case i felt it better to slim down the collection and reinvest in better/other gear. I really enjoy the RS1is and have kept them ( so far ) but my home phones are now Stax which give a presentation more in keeping with my main HiFi system.


----------



## Leliana

Depends on what having 3 pairs does for you and/or if you can afford it. If you are like me, I prefer each headphone more for different types of music each and mostly use that one when listening to the genre/s. I love switching between the sound sigs as well as lending them to my 2 roomates. I know its sound silly to some as most flagships are definitely capable with most genres, but if you are into every different type of music under the sun from Kpop - Metal - Ambient, classical, hip hop and EDM + beyond, it can pay off if you can afford it.
  
 Anyway,
  
 Id love to pick up a Grado again, but I found the RS2i too piercing a while back. Might have been the amp I was using with it (NFB 5.32) which might have had poor synergy/too powerful. I might look into the MS Pro or RS1i in the future. Got a few other pieces to get before then though. I'm interested in comparing a higher Grado model with the Fischer FA-011LE which is also quite forward and grado like in aggression.


----------



## jaywillin

first let me say i've made plans before only to have them crumble before me,
 case in point, my plan was 2 headphones, but as i've gotten more into this type of
 listening , i can see the value of having more choice. i don't listen to just one type
 of music .
 soooooooo
 my plan now is for two grado's, and one "other"  lol yep plans.......


----------



## ferday

took my cups apart today to change the grills and add some damping, got a little crazy with some paint too LOL. i feel there was a subtle change in the sound, a tiny bit more open sounding and the treble is ever so slightly different.  but it could be placebo...it is a small difference
  
 these things really are simple!  taking the cups apart scared me bad but it wasn't hard in the end.  the grills were very hard to get out, the glue did not soften at all so i just smashed them out


----------



## Keopele19

ferday said:


> took my cups apart today to change the grills and add some damping, got a little crazy with some paint too LOL. i feel there was a subtle change in the sound, a tiny bit more open sounding and the treble is ever so slightly different.  but it could be placebo...it is a small difference
> 
> these things really are simple!  taking the cups apart scared me bad but it wasn't hard in the end.  the grills were very hard to get out, the glue did not soften at all so i just smashed them out


 
  
 pics or it didn't happen


----------



## ferday

Whoops


----------



## Focker




----------



## wormsdriver

ferday said:


> took my cups apart today to change the grills and add some damping, got a little crazy with some paint too LOL. i feel there was a subtle change in the sound, a tiny bit more open sounding *and the treble is ever so slightly different.*  but it could be placebo...it is a small difference
> 
> these things really are simple!  taking the cups apart scared me bad but it wasn't hard in the end.  the grills were very hard to get out, the glue did not soften at all so i just smashed them out


 
  
 was the treble hotter! ....ha!...get it!? HOTTER!   ...you know? be cause ..of .....the    ...red    
  
 meh NEVERMIND!


----------



## jimbob54

ferday said:


> Whoops



Err, striking! You should get some Hello Kitty pins to replace the buttons too.


----------



## BillsonChang007

ferday said:


> Whoops


 
  
 NICE! xD What kind of paint you use for it? xD 
  
 You guys are amazing in modifying the Grados xD while mine here is looking and sounding as it is... shall mod it soon when I feel like it after my exams


----------



## SirBenn21

Enjoying my RS1i!
  
 I've also had a MS1 & MS-Pro I wish I never sold.


----------



## ferday

sirbenn21 said:


> Enjoying my RS1i!
> 
> I've also had a MS1 & MS-Pro I wish I never sold.




So, so beautiful. I need to find some for demo (ok I actually need to never demo them cause i think i know what'll happen LOL)


----------



## lllcarbonlll

sirbenn21 said:


> Enjoying my RS1i!
> 
> I've also had a MS1 & MS-Pro I wish I never sold.


 
  
 Nice man ! What do you preffer for metal , rs1i or ms-pro?


----------



## SirBenn21

lllcarbonlll said:


> Nice man ! What do you preffer for metal , rs1i or ms-pro?



 


Both very good, but if I only had one choice it would be MS-Pro.


----------



## lllcarbonlll

sirbenn21 said:


> lllcarbonlll said:
> 
> 
> > Nice man ! What do you preffer for metal , rs1i or ms-pro?
> ...


 
  
 For metal music ?'-'


----------



## SirBenn21

lllcarbonlll said:


> For metal music ?'-'



 


Yes, the MS-Pro is pretty kickass for metal beleive it or not.


----------



## BillsonChang007

Is it worth upgrading from SR60i to RS1i? Or possibly the PS500? What amp would you guys prefer for it? I'm addicted to Grado sound signature and kind of hated Sennheiser sound signature now all thanks to the Grado SR60i xD

Does the RS1i have better accuracy?


----------



## Edgard Varese

billsonchang007 said:


> Is it worth upgrading from SR60i to RS1i? Or possibly the PS500? What amp would you guys prefer for it? I'm addicted to Grado sound signature and kind of hated Sennheiser sound signature now all thanks to the Grado SR60i xD
> 
> Does the RS1i have better accuracy?


 
  
 I went straight from the SR60/MS1 to RS1i a few weeks ago (I have owned the SR60s since 2007, and the MS1s since 2011).  It is most definitely an upgrade... more accurate, but also more refined than the SR60 (which I still do love and am hanging on to).


----------



## Jesterphile

billsonchang007 said:


> Is it worth upgrading from SR60i to RS1i? Or possibly the PS500? What amp would you guys prefer for it? I'm addicted to Grado sound signature and kind of hated Sennheiser sound signature now all thanks to the Grado SR60i xD
> 
> Does the RS1i have better accuracy?


 
  
 It's definitely worth it, you can even buy mine


----------



## SirBenn21

billsonchang007 said:


> Is it worth upgrading from SR60i to RS1i? Or possibly the PS500? What amp would you guys prefer for it? I'm addicted to Grado sound signature and kind of hated Sennheiser sound signature now all thanks to the Grado SR60i xD
> 
> 
> 
> Does the RS1i have better accuracy?



 


If you hated the Sennheiser sound signature then go with the RS1 if you ask me.


----------



## gefski

edgard varese said:


> I went straight from the SR60/MS1 to RS1i a few weeks ago (I have owned the SR60s since 2007, and the MS1s since 2011).  It is most definitely an upgrade... more accurate, but also more refined than the SR60 (which I still do love and am hanging on to).




You got it---more REFINED. In EVERY area. Transparency, texture, gorgeous cymbal tics and plucked strings, vocal presence. RS1i = most fun cans I've ever had in house.

Accurate ---nope, that's not their strength.

IMHO


----------



## BillsonChang007

Hmm... If accurate is not it's strength, I think I will just upgrade to RS2i / SR325i/225i + the MA900 combo or something

Not exactly that I hate Sennheisernsound signature, but the highs... Sounds so ewwwwww to my ears after a few weeks with my SR60i xD 

Why is it RS1i more expensive than PS500 isn't PS500 a better version? @.@


----------



## gefski

billsonchang007 said:


> Hmm... If accurate is not it's strength, I think I will just upgrade to RS2i / SR325i/225i + the MA900 combo or something
> 
> Not exactly that I hate Sennheisernsound signature, but the highs... Sounds so ewwwwww to my ears after a few weeks with my SR60i xD
> 
> Why is it RS1i more expensive than PS500 isn't PS500 a better version? @.@




I LOVE the RS1i but don't think any Grado is the pinnacle of "accuracy"...

...but wouldn't suggest that anyone consider my IMHO in any buying decision.

Put 'em on your head and see what ya think!


----------



## Leliana

billsonchang007 said:


> Hmm... If accurate is not it's strength, I think I will just upgrade to RS2i / SR325i/225i + the MA900 combo or something
> 
> Not exactly that I hate Sennheisernsound signature, but the highs... Sounds so ewwwwww to my ears after a few weeks with my SR60i xD
> 
> Why is it RS1i more expensive than PS500 isn't PS500 a better version? @.@


 
  
 RS1i and PS500 sound very different.
  
 The PS500 has more rolled off highs _compared to the_ RS1, and has a more elevated mid bass as well. This gives more weight to stuff like pop and some fun bassy genres, but sacrifices the elevated treble/upper mid that Grado's like the SR60 and RS1 have.
  
 Not sure what Sennheiser you have, many of the models have very dull treble. Especially in comparison to Grado's which go above neutral.
  
 Best to see if you can hear them first, if possible.


----------



## Edgard Varese

gefski said:


> You got it---more REFINED. In EVERY area. Transparency, texture, gorgeous cymbal tics and plucked strings, vocal presence. RS1i = most fun cans I've ever had in house.
> 
> Accurate ---nope, that's not their strength.
> 
> IMHO


 
  
 Well, compared to the SR60 they are accurate...


----------



## Edgard Varese

billsonchang007 said:


> Hmm... If accurate is not it's strength, I think I will just upgrade to RS2i / SR325i/225i + the MA900 combo or something
> 
> Not exactly that I hate Sennheisernsound signature, but the highs... Sounds so ewwwwww to my ears after a few weeks with my SR60i xD
> 
> Why is it RS1i more expensive than PS500 isn't PS500 a better version? @.@


 
  
 The RS2i has its fans, and I can't say for certain that it was *worth *the $220 difference to have the RS1i, but at the same time I knew that I would have that voice in my ear telling me I should have tried the RS1s.  I figured that bit of cash bought me some peace of mind.


----------



## BillsonChang007

Thanks guys for the responds!  I think I will probably go for the RS1i, and maybe gift my SR60i to my brother xD it's time for him to upgrade from his Apple earbuds xD

Now the waiting T.T definitely not buying it online or buying locally here... Too expensive.. Online's shipping is way too expensive to ship here ($40) and buying locally here is near impossible


----------



## gefski

edgard varese said:


> Well, compared to the SR60 they are accurate...




LOL. But the 60s are a RIDICULOUS value!


----------



## Edgard Varese

gefski said:


> LOL. But the 60s are a RIDICULOUS value!


 
  
 Agreed.  About the best $60 I ever spent on audio... they were an absolute revelation to me.


----------



## BillsonChang007

gefski said:


> LOL. But the 60s are a RIDICULOUS value!


 
  
 totally agree with you! SR60i have a very fun sound not as in bass but the mids...VIVID <3 xD


----------



## wje

If you get a chance, read the big headphone review that was conducted by a member here and a guy who works for headphones.com.
  
 Go into the review sections on the Grado headphones.  He basically said that there was little differentiation between the RS1 and the RS1i.  Also, he said the RS2 was similar to the RS1 - but with small sound changes and smaller wooden cups.  Also, the PS-500 was reviewed too - I believe.  I read where the PS-500 has 3 of the back holes in the driver opened up which could be the factor adding more bass to that model.  Additionally, I was quite surprised to hear how Grado had also opened some of the rear holes in the GS-1000 and PS-1000 headphones, too.  That was a real eye opener for me.  I guess they know how to tweak some more bass out of their headphones.
  
 I've also read where  the PS-500 and HF-2 have a somwhat similar signature - yet the differences are explained.  The PS-500 did have some minor sound changes that will be described in the comparision.
  
 Grated, this is just how another individual did the testing and wrote a complete article for grading and determining some of the best headphone values and great sound based on many makes and models.


----------



## wje

Just a heads up.
  
 There is a Grado GS-1000 (no mention of it being the "i") - but then again, maybe the seller just indicated GS-1000 because that is what was on the cup.  It Buy it Now price is $699 with free shipping and ships out of Brooklyn, NY.
  
 I'm not affiliated with the seller in any way, but just wanted to pass this information along to someone in the event they are interested.  Enjoy!
  
 Additionally, there is a GS-1000i with about $600 worth of DAC and other accessories for a "buy it now" price of $900 on Audiogon.  Not a bad deal if you can dump the accessories and get $350 to $400 for them on the used market.  Enjoy!


----------



## semicoln

I know it gets mixed reviews but I'm thinking about picking up a used 325is just to see what my opinion of it is. If I can get it for the right price....


----------



## Edgard Varese

wje said:


> If you get a chance, read the big headphone review that was conducted by a member here and a guy who works for headphones.com.
> 
> Go into the review sections on the Grado headphones.  He basically said that there was little differentiation between the RS1 and the RS1i.  Also, he said the RS2 was similar to the RS1 - but with small sound changes and smaller wooden cups.  Also, the PS-500 was reviewed too - I believe.  I read where the PS-500 has 3 of the back holes in the driver opened up which could be the factor adding more bass to that model.  Additionally, I was quite surprised to hear how Grado had also opened some of the rear holes in the GS-1000 and PS-1000 headphones, too.  That was a real eye opener for me.  I guess they know how to tweak some more bass out of their headphones.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 He (I believe you are referring to David Mahler here) didn't really care much for Grado headphones as a rule though, did he?


----------



## wje

edgard varese said:


> He (I believe you are referring to David Mahler here) didn't really care much for Grado headphones as a rule though, did he?


 
  
 It depends on which headphone you look at.  He also ranked them for value, too.  A, B, C, etc.  But do keep in mind, the only thing that really matters is how a headphone sounds to you and only you.  Granted, David's review was quite objective and personally, I have not read such a thorough review in a very long time.  All the recent reviews from the past 10 years have been nothing more than sugar coating a product because someone is paying the advertising dollars for the person or company writing the review.  Those kind of reviews make me gag.  In addition to David's review, I have found some pretty good reviews on this site, too - from contributors, owners as well as other members.
  
 But, do keep in mind, it doesn't matter if 100 people say something is horrible, but you enjoy it, then it isn't horrible to you, which is all that matters.


----------



## Edgard Varese

wje said:


> It depends on which headphone you look at.  He also ranked them for value, too.  A, B, C, etc.  But do keep in mind, the only thing that really matters is how a headphone sounds to you and only you.  Granted, David's review was quite objective and personally, I have not read such a thorough review in a very long time.  All the recent reviews from the past 10 years have been nothing more than sugar coating a product because someone is paying the advertising dollars for the person or company writing the review.  Those kind of reviews make me gag.  In addition to David's review, I have found some pretty good reviews on this site, too - from contributors, owners as well as other members.
> 
> But, do keep in mind, it doesn't matter if 100 people say something is horrible, but you enjoy it, then it isn't horrible to you, which is all that matters.


 
  
  
 Your post sort of prompted me to go back and read the reviews myself, and they were more balanced than I had perhaps recalled.  I think what might have made an impression on me was that the grades for Grados (lol) were relatively low, but that they were based on "perceived value for money".  And I can see that if a person does not like the Grado sound signature, or does not feel that they are comfortable (or does not care aesthetically for them) then the higher level Grados would not seem like good value for money.
  
 I myself had serious reservations about spending that much money on the RS1is, but I did all sorts of mental gymnastics to justify my purchase to myself, and I do love them.


----------



## wje

edgard varese said:


> I myself had serious reservations about spending that much money on the RS1is, but I did all sorts of mental gymnastics to justify my purchase to myself, and I do love them.


 
  
 I think you've made a good decision.  I've owned many - Grado and Magnum-fied Grados to include: SR-60, SR-325, SR-225i, HF-2, GS-1000 as well as the Allesandro MS-1i.  
  
 The RS1i that I have now almost seems like a non-Grado, Grado headphone if that makes any sense at all.  
  
 I think once you get the RS1i and you love it, you're literally set for life ... as long as you keep smacking that upgrade bug before it gets the best of you.


----------



## BillsonChang007

BURNNNNNNNNN! Today when I got back from school... My brother told me that he broke my Grado T.T the handband detached from the earcups but luckily he managed to fix it but still, BURNNNNNNNNN :mad: I shall never lend him my headphones again.. It's the second time it happened T.T

Anyway, thanks again for all the input!

Billson


----------



## pp312

Come on, it's your brother! What do headphones matter when it's your brother?
  
 Oops, forgot where I was posting for a second.


----------



## BillsonChang007

it broke into two piece on me today -_- 
  
 can't blame fully on him thought... I have noticed some loose on the right earcups already when I first got it and I thought it's a small matter turns out to be this :/
  
 feeling extremely sad about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there's forever a bad news when I lean him my stuff... My old headphone broke on him as well


----------



## Chris_Himself

billsonchang007 said:


> it broke into two piece on me today -_-
> 
> can't blame fully on him thought... I have noticed some loose on the right earcups already when I first got it and I thought it's a small matter turns out to be this :/
> 
> ...


 
  
 Pics? Rarely is there a problem with Grados that can't be fixed with glue LOL


----------



## BillsonChang007

chris_himself said:


> Pics? Rarely is there a problem with Grados that can't be fixed with glue LOL





Feeling better after hearing that glue can fix xD


----------



## BillsonChang007

UPDATE: My Grado SR60i is still under warranty (I just bought it on 16th August 2013), so I decided to send a email to GradoLabs for solution and guess what! They are sending me a replacement part for it!  
Really happy with their service and it didn't take more than a day for them to reply! XD And I WILL NEVER EVER HESSITATE TO A NEW GRADO HEADPHONE! The RS1i or the RS2i either one I should really buy it I feel safer to purchase things from them xD

Billson


----------



## Chris_Himself

billsonchang007 said:


> UPDATE: My Grado SR60i is still under warranty (I just bought it on 16th August 2013), so I decided to send a email to GradoLabs for solution and guess what! They are sending me a replacement part for it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I like my RS-2i and I've never felt the urge to upgrade to RS-1i. It's more of a sentimental thing to me than money or inconvenience. 
  
 Grado has done like same week turnaround on my headphones before. Things break but they're always easily replaceable and even in the worst case scenario, the drivers are not even that expensive from them.


----------



## jaywillin

Was browsing on eBay, there's a pair of rs2s for sale, the guy's asking $369 obo, just passing the info along


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> Was browsing on eBay, there's a pair of rs2s for sale, the guy's asking $369 obo, just passing the info along


 
  
 I saw those, and the GS1000's that Wayne referred to.  For the moment, I am on hold buying anything, especially with the Alpha Dogs just weeks away from shipping.
  
 Right now I am playing with EQ to see how far I can take the 225i's.  But the RS/GS are still on my radar; they are a blip on the outer edge, but they're there.


----------



## jaywillin

well, the hifiman He-4's arrived today, i'm listening to them now, they are different than grado's , i'm kinda on the fence here,
 my ears/brain need some adjustment time i suppose, they are comfortable, seem very well made, they do have some bass
 lots of detail, big sound stage, this may take some time,
 as for now, i'm still a grado guy !


----------



## bbophead

jaywillin said:


> well, the hifiman He-4's arrived today, i'm listening to them now, they are different than grado's , i'm kinda on the fence here,
> my ears/brain need some adjustment time i suppose, they are comfortable, seem very well made, they do have some bass
> lots of detail, big sound stage, this may take some time,
> as for now, i'm still a grado guy !


 
  
 Been there.  I'm still a Grado guy.


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> well, the hifiman He-4's arrived today, i'm listening to them now, they are different than grado's , i'm kinda on the fence here,
> my ears/brain need some adjustment time i suppose, they are comfortable, seem very well made, they do have some bass
> lots of detail, big sound stage, this may take some time,
> as for now, i'm still a grado guy !


 
  
 Jay- hang with the HE-4's a bit.  They are the polar opposite of Grado's, IMHO.  My 5-LE's take second place to the 225i's for most of my listening.  But if you have access to any Porcupine Tree or Steven Wilson in Blu-ray or DVD-A, then you may have a reason to keep the ortho's.  Grado all the way for rock-guitar, but for progressive rock or well-mastered material be it orchestral, jazz or even new age, the ortho's can give quite the experience.  I believe a person can have it both ways!


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Jay- hang with the HE-4's a bit.  They are the polar opposite of Grado's, IMHO.  My 5-LE's take second place to the 225i's for most of my listening.  But if you have access to any Porcupine Tree or Steven Wilson in Blu-ray or DVD-A, then you may have a reason to keep the ortho's.  Grado all the way for rock-guitar, but for progressive rock or well-mastered material be it orchestral, jazz or even new age, the ortho's can give quite the experience.  I believe a person can have it both ways!


 
 lol, about 30 minutes ago, i thought to myself, maybe i'll try some pink floyd ! , glad i did
 i'm gonna take my time here for sure, i can tell these are good headphones,
 haven't gotten to any jazz or classical yet


----------



## ferday

jaywillin said:


> lol, about 30 minutes ago, i thought to myself, maybe i'll try some pink floyd ! , glad i did
> i'm gonna take my time here for sure, i can tell these are good headphones,
> haven't gotten to any jazz or classical yet




Every planar I've heard just destroys my grados in nearly every category....but because the grados are just so much freaking fun, i find them to be amazingly complimentary and for certain music that fun factor just means a better experience despite being technically "flawed"

Keep both and enjoy!


----------



## swspiers

ferday said:


> Every planar I've heard just destroys my grados in nearly every category....but because the grados are just so much freaking fun, i find them to be amazingly complimentary and for certain music that fun factor just means a better experience despite being technically "flawed"
> 
> Keep both and enjoy!


 
  
 I'm getting quite a bit of confirmation on this, regarding Grado's and ortho's.,  I thought I was a little nuts when I first noticed my preference for the Grado's.  It is starting to make sense to me, and I am beginning to get a little amused at the 'science' debates, particularly because there is more than one or two disciplines in science, and they do not necessarily support the same conclusions.
  
 From a physics/electronics/engineering perspective, the Grado's are indeed 'flawed'.  From a psychological/neuroscience perspective, I think they may actually be brilliant.
  
 I really, really do not have time to get into it in detail, but my 225 i's not only correlate to the typical hearing response at low volume, but they also take advantage of the fact that one does not NEED to have the fundamental of a bass note below 80 Hz reproduced in order to hear that particular note.  Most professional bass cabinets roll of sharply below 50 Hz for this reason, and yet the open E on a bass is 40 Hz.  I play an extended range bass, with a low B at 30 Hz, yet when I play live I have a very sharp 24 dB filter at 50 Hz.  My open B rumbles and shakes the venue like an earthquake, even though the tone at 30 Hz is most definitely not present.
  
 I suspect that Grado are a lot more scientific than people realize, but that they are 'tuned' to a different scientific perspective.  I'm pretty certain I may be called out on this statement, but I don't have time to elaborate.  I am equally certain that there are many Head-fiers who know exactly what I am referring to, but choose not to enter into the endless debates


----------



## Quinto

I'm very happy with my GS1000 - Grace m902 combo.. classical piano sounds awesome for example..it's hard to put this into the right words, but magic covers it nicely


----------



## Chris_Himself

quinto said:


> I'm very happy with my GS1000 - Grace m902 combo.. classical piano sounds awesome for example..it's hard to put this into the right words, but magic covers it nicely


 
  
 Dang thats an old school grail setup haha


----------



## Quinto

yea pre recession stuff


----------



## Focker

swspiers said:


> I'm getting quite a bit of confirmation on this, regarding Grado's and ortho's.,  I thought I was a little nuts when I first noticed my preference for the Grado's.  It is starting to make sense to me, and I am beginning to get a little amused at the 'science' debates, particularly because there is more than one or two disciplines in science, and they do not necessarily support the same conclusions.
> 
> From a physics/electronics/engineering perspective, the Grado's are indeed 'flawed'.  From a psychological/neuroscience perspective, I think they may actually be brilliant.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Agree 100%. 
  
 Grado was never trying to be "accurate", as the graph warriors call it. They say this right on their website, actually. Grado phones are more "art" than science. When I put my first pair of Grados on my head almost two years ago, I was immediately taken by them. The way that they so beautifully reproduced the natural timbre of strings and vocals captivated me. I think those who want a flat FR or whatever have plenty of choices. Grado never set out to design headphones like that to begin with, so to fault them because they don't measure as flat as a Sennheiser is pointless.


----------



## wje

jaywillin said:


> Was browsing on eBay, there's a pair of rs2s for sale, the guy's asking $369 obo, just passing the info along


 
  
 On Audiogon now, there is a pair of Grado RS2i headphones in excellent condition (box, etc.) for $365.00.  Buyer covers shipping.  However, there is the option to "make an offer" too.
  
 I'm not affiliated with this seller in any way.


----------



## swspiers

focker said:


> Agree 100%.
> 
> Grado was never trying to be "accurate", as the graph warriors call it. They say this right on their website, actually. Grado phones are more "art" than science. When I put my first pair of Grados on my head almost two years ago, I was immediately taken by them. The way that they so beautifully reproduced the natural timbre of strings and vocals captivated me. I think those who want a flat FR or whatever have plenty of choices. Grado never set out to design headphones like that to begin with, so to fault them because they don't measure as flat as a Sennheiser is pointless.


 
  
 Yeah.  To me, it's only a fault or flaw if it is accidental or unintended.  My experience with Grado tells me that actually, they know exactly what they are doing and why.  They also do not expect everyone to like them, and to be blunt, I don't think they care.  What they do seem to care about is past, current, and future users.


----------



## Douger333

I agree, and I am a happy user! If anyone else doesn't that is up to them...


----------



## Oteil

Just purchased some RS1's and I am pretty excited. I love my HF-2's and my SR-80i....It was time for an upgrade Most everyone on this thread loves their RS-1 and I just had to hear them.


----------



## bassboysam

oteil said:


> Just purchased some RS1's and I am pretty excited. I love my HF-2's and my SR-80i....It was time for an upgrade Most everyone on this thread loves their RS-1 and I just had to hear them.


if you even moderately enjoy the 80s I'd be shocked if you didn't completely love the RS1.


----------



## joseph69

oteil said:


> Just purchased some RS1's and I am pretty excited. I love my HF-2's and my SR-80i....It was time for an upgrade Most everyone on this thread loves their RS-1 and I just had to hear them.


 
  
 Love to hear your impressions on the RS1i's when you get them, (if you don't already have them).
 Especially since you own the 80's.


----------



## wje

wje said:


> On Audiogon now, there is a pair of Grado RS2i headphones in excellent condition (box, etc.) for $365.00.  Buyer covers shipping.  However, there is the option to "make an offer" too.
> 
> I'm not affiliated with this seller in any way.


 
  
 Oh, there was one listing that I couldn't tell y'all about.  It was the posting for a pair of PS-500s on Audiogon, since I was in the process of purchasing them.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


joseph69 said:


> Love to hear your impressions on the RS1i's when you get them, (if you don't already have them).
> Especially since you own the 80's.


 
  
 I have the Allessandro MS1i and the Grado RS1i headphones.  The MS1i might be slightly better in the mids than the SR-80 / 80i and a little bit tamer on the treble too.  However, the RS1i is just a silly headphone that is a great buy if you can find it used for a good price.  Would I pay $695 for it?  Maybe not, because I need to make as much of my money for toys go as far as it can.  Some people might question why they would pay several hundred dollars more for a 20% improvement in sound.  I can say that the sound improvement can be noticed and we only live once.  That's all the justification I need.


----------



## wje

Oh, and I should also point out there is a pair of Grado SR-80i headphones on Ebay for a not-so-good price.  The headphones have been modified to a single-entry cable on one of the cups with a 3.5mm female jack, a shorter red headphone cable and a pair of Sennheiser HD-414 (yellow) pads.  No metion of Grado pads.
  
 The price?  The auction is starting at $150.00 and the "Buy it Now" price is $250.00.  Personally, I think going to a single cup entry for the cable is a mistake and not worthy of paying an upgrade price.  Then again, that's just me.


----------



## whirlwind

oteil said:


> Just purchased some RS1's and I am pretty excited. I love my HF-2's and my SR-80i....It was time for an upgrade Most everyone on this thread loves their RS-1 and I just had to hear them.


 
  
  
 Congrats....hope you enjoy them as much as I enjoy mine.


----------



## Oteil

bassboysam said:


> if you even moderately enjoy the 80s I'd be shocked if you didn't completely love the RS1.



This is great news!!



joseph69 said:


> Love to hear your impressions on the RS1i's when you get them, (if you don't already have them).
> Especially since you own the 80's.



Don't have them yet but definitely will let you know when I get some head time



whirlwind said:


> Congrats....hope you enjoy them as much as I enjoy mine.




Thanks!! Can't wait to hear them


----------



## Quinto

Wonderful the anticipation of audiosonic paradise, hope you will be happy


----------



## joseph69

wje said:


> Oh, there was one listing that I couldn't tell y'all about.  It was the posting for a pair of PS-500s on Audiogon, since I was in the process of purchasing them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 This is exactly my concern (20%) I already own the 80i's and the 325is's and will have to listen for myself to see if it is worth the extra money, everyone raves about them so I'm going to do it soon, I'm sure.


----------



## Jesterphile

Alessandro MS-Pros are on their way to me.
  
 Oh yes.


----------



## whirlwind

jesterphile said:


> Alessandro MS-Pros are on their way to me.
> 
> Oh yes.


 
  
  Nice.


----------



## Edgard Varese

jesterphile said:


> Alessandro MS-Pros are on their way to me.
> 
> Oh yes.


 
  
  
 Excellent.   Wouldn't mind having a pair one day to complement the RS1i... if they are not too similar, of course...


----------



## jaywillin

i'm trying pretty hard to like these he-4's , but the mids aren't there, and the treble is harsh at times
 they are detailed, they do have separation of instruments, and they have good bass, and it does seem to place instruments outside the ear cups at times
 but, the grodos seem faster, snappier, rhythm , and the treble is smooooooother
  
 will keep listening, trying different types of music, pink floyd was pretty good with the he-4's !


----------



## Jesterphile

edgard varese said:


> Excellent.   Wouldn't mind having a pair one day to complement the RS1i... if they are not too similar, of course...


 
  
 I just sold my RS1i's to fund the MS-Pro purchase but I will try and do a comparison from memory of their similarities and differences


----------



## jaywillin

^
 ^
 ^
 now i'd be very interested in that, i loved the ms1, love the ms2 even more, and other than the rs's 1 and 2, the ms pro is the other can i'd love to hear next !


----------



## Edgard Varese

jesterphile said:


> I just sold my RS1i's to fund the MS-Pro purchase but I will try and do a comparison from memory of their similarities and differences


 
  
  
 Awesome, thanks! Unless I'm mistaken, the only way to get a new pair of MSPros down here is to purchase them from the dealer in Perth... but at least he doesn't mark up the price very much.


----------



## pixelsphotopro

One quick question: Will I have a good semi portable combo with Grado SR225i connected to my iPad LOD and FIIO E07K ?
 Thank you


----------



## BillsonChang007

pixelsphotopro said:


> One quick question: Will I have a good semi portable combo with Grado SR225i connected to my iPad LOD and FIIO E07K ?
> Thank you


 
  
 If you are connecting to iPod/iPhone only I rather stick with the FiiO E11 unless you will be connecting to both the laptop while in stationary and iPhone/iPod while going round, then the E07K is useful. 
  
 Billson


----------



## pixelsphotopro

billsonchang007 said:


> If you are connecting to iPod/iPhone only I rather stick with the FiiO E11 unless you will be connecting to both the laptop while in stationary and iPhone/iPod while going round, then the E07K is useful.
> 
> Billson


 
  
 That's to be use in both scenario, While using the FIIO E07K with a LOD cable, does it only bypass the iPad internal amp or both Amp and Dac? I did do a loty of search and the answers are not very clear BUT what I did understand so far is LOd only bypass the internal amp and USB on my computer will act as an external sound card (Amp and Dac)


----------



## Brooko

Why bother with the E07K at all?
  
 The iPad actually has a pretty well implemented internal dac and amp, and the brief listen I had with my wife's friend's iPad confirmed to me that it is perfectly OK straight out of the headphone jack.  More than OK IMO - actually pretty good.
  
 The 225i is low impedance, high sensitivity, and doesn't need amping.  IMO - it gains nothing from being amped - except extra volume which you don't need.
  
 So save yourself the hassle - and listen to the 225i straight from the iPad.
  
 If you want to EQ - consider going software (apps like Equaliser or Accudio Pro) instead of a hardware option.


----------



## BillsonChang007

pixelsphotopro said:


> That's to be use in both scenario, While using the FIIO E07K with a LOD cable, does it only bypass the iPad internal amp or both Amp and Dac? I did do a loty of search and the answers are not very clear BUT what I did understand so far is LOd only bypass the internal amp and USB on my computer will act as an external sound card (Amp and Dac)




LOD only somewhat bypass the amp chip in the iPhone. There's no known possible way of bypassing iPhone DAC with FiiO E07K although it is possible with some amp/DAC designed for the iPhone/iPod like the Sony PHA-1 and soon to be released PHA - 2  

It is however, easier to bypass iPad's DAC chip. Using a camera connection kit with a USB plug, connect your DAC into it like how you connect to your PC and you can bypass iPad's DAC. Not all DAC will work thought. If too much power required, the iPad may not be able to work with the DAC. 

Connecting DAC to computer is different from connecting amp to iPhone. A provided USB jack to the DAC is needed to connect to the Pc

Hope that explains well

Billson


----------



## hsubox

pixelsphotopro said:


> That's to be use in both scenario, While using the FIIO E07K with a LOD cable, does it only bypass the iPad internal amp or both Amp and Dac? I did do a loty of search and the answers are not very clear BUT what I did understand so far is LOd only bypass the internal amp and USB on my computer will act as an external sound card (Amp and Dac)




The LOD would skip the iPad's headphone amp, but not its dac. You get the line level audio straight off the dac, and so you would only use the HP amp portion of your E07K.


----------



## jimbob54

hsubox said:


> The LOD would skip the iPad's headphone amp, but not its dac. You get the line level audio straight off the dac, and so you would only use the HP amp portion of your E07K.


We are talking about an older ipad with 30 pin dock connector aren't we? I don't believe you can get audio out from the newfangled lightning port, and if you use the adapter they sell, you then get audio from a £20 DAC in the adapter, not the DAC on board the ipad.


----------



## BillsonChang007

jimbob54 said:


> We are talking about an older ipad with 30 pin dock connector aren't we? I don't believe you can get audio out from the newfangled lightning port, and if you use the adapter they sell, you then get audio from a £20 DAC in the adapter, not the DAC on board the ipad.




Ah yes yes! XD that trick does not work on 9pin connector to my knowledge


----------



## Leliana

jaywillin said:


> i'm trying pretty hard to like these he-4's , but the mids aren't there, and the treble is harsh at times
> they are detailed, they do have separation of instruments, and they have good bass, and it does seem to place instruments outside the ear cups at times
> but, the grodos seem faster, snappier, rhythm , and the treble is smooooooother
> 
> will keep listening, trying different types of music, pink floyd was pretty good with the he-4's !


 
  
 Same trouble I had with them when I demoed a pair. Much Much prefer the HE-500 and HE-5le. HE-5LE is very fast and phenomenal for rock I've heard.


----------



## zeinharis

jaywillin said:


> ^
> ^
> ^
> now i'd be very interested in that, i loved the ms1, love the ms2 even more, and other than the rs's 1 and 2, the ms pro is the other can i'd love to hear next !




The RS1i vs the Ms-Pro, I pretty much prefer the Ms-Pro due to its laid back treble yet still detailed as the RS1i, with a smaller quantity in the bass region yet it goes depper than the RS1i, and abit bigger in the soundstage compare to the RS1i.. But it is only my preferences, but both are stellar in its own prespective kinda way


----------



## BillsonChang007

brooko said:


> Why bother with the E07K at all?
> 
> The iPad actually has a pretty well implemented internal dac and amp, and the brief listen I had with my wife's friend's iPad confirmed to me that it is perfectly OK straight out of the headphone jack.  More than OK IMO - actually pretty good.
> 
> ...




Not sure about sound difference between the FiiO E07K and iPad 2. But indeed, the iPad2 does have some excellent DAC/amp in it. I like it better than iPhone 4 and most iPod. My sister's iPad3 are even better thought but just so slightly not as huge gap as day and night. 

Side note: I am actually using my iPad2 as my portable rig with the iPhone 4 for backup only. 

Billson


----------



## hsubox

jimbob54 said:


> We are talking about an older ipad with 30 pin dock connector aren't we? I don't believe you can get audio out from the newfangled lightning port, and if you use the adapter they sell, you then get audio from a £20 DAC in the adapter, not the DAC on board the ipad.




Correct, I'm referring to the 30-pin. The Lightning adapter, despite having a Wolfson DAC in it, is horribly laid out and sounds terrible, just FYI.


----------



## bassboysam

I noticed a difference between using a LOD and the iPod headphone out. Without using an external amp, like an E17, E11 etc. i heard some significant distortion, especially in the lower frequencies. This was not apparent with ear buds but was very noticeable with all my Grados. The distortion dissapeared when I used an amp via a LOD cable.


----------



## jimbob54

bassboysam said:


> I noticed a difference between using a LOD and the iPod headphone out. Without using an external amp, like an E17, E11 etc. i heard some significant distortion, especially in the lower frequencies. This was not apparent with ear buds but was very noticeable with all my Grados. The distortion dissapeared when I used an amp via a LOD cable.



My iPod 4g (may it live forever) sounds amazing through my Fiio e17 via LOD into some IEMs and pretty damn good into my 325is. I would say better than using the onboard DAC on the fiio.
UPDATE I may be getting my iPod gens mixed up. First one that could play video, 80gb.


----------



## jaywillin

looking for some suggestions for an equalizer solution,
 new studio/professional type, behringer, peavey, etc
 or maybe a home component type, yamaha , onkyo, technics , etc ?


----------



## ferday

jaywillin said:


> looking for some suggestions for an equalizer solution,
> new studio/professional type, behringer, peavey, etc
> or maybe a home component type, yamaha , onkyo, technics , etc ?




For what purpose? (Home use, studio, etc)

A digital parametric is going to be better than all but the top end hardware parametric EQ. Most good software will provide an option for a quality parametric

The home style graphic band EQ are useless, without a parametric there is no point to EQ

Ymmv and all that of course


----------



## marcx987

For those that care and are grados fans. 
  
http://4ourears-authorizedbygrado.shop.rakuten.com/p/grado-sr60i-headphone-stereo-mini-phone/203308540.html 
  
 grados sr60i headphones on sale 80 bucks free shipping. Read most of the reviews seems to be a good quality headphones


----------



## liquidzoo

Free shipping is nice, but if you're in the US that's the normal retail price.
  
http://www.headphone.com/headphones/grado-sr-60i.php
  
 Though it really seems like someone is trying to rip people off on Amazon...
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Grado-Prestige-Series-SR-60i-Headphones/dp/B0006DPMU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1379093267&sr=8-2&keywords=grado+sr60i


----------



## jaywillin

ferday said:


> For what purpose? (Home use, studio, etc)
> 
> A digital parametric is going to be better than all but the top end hardware parametric EQ. Most good software will provide an option for a quality parametric
> 
> ...


 
 home use
 for my files on the computer, there is equalization on jriver, but was wondering if there was something i could use for when i stream from the web, spotify, mog , etc. , was thinking i could insert an equalizer between the dac and headphone amp


----------



## joseph69

liquidzoo said:


> Free shipping is nice, but if you're in the US that's the normal retail price.
> 
> http://www.headphone.com/headphones/grado-sr-60i.php
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hope that this is a big mistake on either Amazon or the sellers part!
 I almost feel like calling and asking, how is this possible?


----------



## liquidzoo

Reviews on the seller state that they ship out of China so they may be fakes, I'm not sure.  I can't find them in Grado's authorized dealers.


----------



## ferday

jaywillin said:


> home use
> for my files on the computer, there is equalization on jriver, but was wondering if there was something i could use for when i stream from the web, spotify, mog , etc. , was thinking i could insert an equalizer between the dac and headphone amp




I see. I don't stream, ever, so I never thought about that (doesn't Jriver have streaming options?)

If it were me in that case I'd probably be able to live with a graphic EQ since IMO even the best streams are pretty coarse and I'd be looking for cheap personally. Sorry can't help more


----------



## wje

joseph69 said:


> Hope that this is a big mistake on either Amazon or the sellers part!
> I almost feel like calling and asking, how is this possible?


 
  
  
 The vendor is not located in the U.S.  In this case, the product ships out from China.  If you happen to check eBay too, you'll see a few Grados for quite high prices.  You'll see that those ship out of Japan.
  
*Edit*: I didn't see where another response was made to this regarding China.  Oops.


----------



## jaywillin

ferday said:


> I see. I don't stream, ever, so I never thought about that (doesn't Jriver have streaming options?)
> 
> If it were me in that case I'd probably be able to live with a graphic EQ since IMO even the best streams are pretty coarse and I'd be looking for cheap personally. Sorry can't help more


 
 some streams, tracks are better than others, it varies widely, streaming through jriver, i'll have to look further into that, i didn't think so
 but i may be wrong,
 behringer makes a pretty basic one for that can be found for under $70 bucks, either that or something used off ebay


----------



## gefski

jaywillin said:


> looking for some suggestions for an equalizer solution,
> new studio/professional type, behringer, peavey, etc
> or maybe a home component type, yamaha , onkyo, technics , etc ?




"Solution" to what?

Am I remembering correctly that you have a quality dac and amp? If I stuck any "black box" between my dac and amp, then I would need a "solution".

No offense intended, in all things hi-fi, it's the K.I.S.S. method for me.

IMHO of course.


----------



## jaywillin

gefski said:


> "Solution" to what?
> 
> Am I remembering correctly that you have a quality dac and amp? If I stuck any "black box" between my dac and amp, then I would need a "solution".
> 
> ...




No offense taken 
Maybe solution isn't the right word 
Some folks have commented on how they've used equalization from time to time and wondered how .
Up until recently I'd never considered using an equalizer but the hifiman headphones I just got seem a bit aggressive on top, would like to be able to tame that a bit if possible , maybe the He-4's aren't quite for my taste, I'd never considered an equalizer with my grados


----------



## gefski

jaywillin said:


> No offense taken
> Maybe solution isn't the right word
> Some folks have commented on how they've used equalization from time to time and wondered how .
> Up until recently I'd never considered using an equalizer but the hifiman headphones I just got seem a bit aggressive on top, would like to be able to tame that a bit if possible , maybe the He-4's aren't quite for my taste, I'd never considered an equalizer with my grados




Any transducer, cans or speakers, that I would have to significantly change the personality of, I get rid of. You put it perfectly -- "maybe...aren't quite for my taste".


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> No offense taken
> Maybe solution isn't the right word
> Some folks have commented on how they've used equalization from time to time and wondered how .
> Up until recently I'd never considered using an equalizer but the hifiman headphones I just got seem a bit aggressive on top, would like to be able to tame that a bit if possible , maybe the He-4's aren't quite for my taste, I'd never considered an equalizer with my grados


 
  
 I think you are on the right track.  Using EQ can be much more effective, and cheaper, than trying to find equipment to match your sonic preference.  I'm in the same boat, but I am also holding off on a hardware EQ, since a majority of my listening is with JRiver.  Most of my non-pc listening is usually with pretty well mastered material, and I don't think I need EQ anyway, especially once I get the BDP-105.
  
 I have not heard the HE-4's, but I have read impressions regarding the treble, which is why I went with the 5-LE's.


----------



## wje

swspiers said:


> I think you are on the right track.  Using EQ can be much more effective, and cheaper, than trying to find equipment to match your sonic preference.  I'm in the same boat, but I am also holding off on a hardware EQ, since a majority of my listening is with JRiver.  Most of my non-pc listening is usually with pretty well mastered material, and I don't think I need EQ anyway, especially once I get the BDP-105.
> 
> I have not heard the HE-4's, but I have read impressions regarding the treble, which is why I went with the 5-LE's.


 
  
 I've utilized an external ADC EQ before.  There are a lot of them out their in the market as they are a 15+ year-old item.  I just couldn't believe how just adding that EQ into the sound chain just trounced on the sound.  While having the ability to tweak the sound can be a benefit, adding in the EQ was a step backwards.  Lots of others will always recommend the parametric EQ, but there are some other options.  I have the Squeezebox players in my house, so I have the option to use an EQ as a plug-in for the software.  It's not a parametric EQ, but it's a bit more hybrid -- between the standard EQ and a parametric.  Plus, you can configure the software EQ for how many bands you want to use.  This option also supports streaming Internet music, too.  Those options are also available as plug-ins for the Squeezebox software, making the opportunity to EQ your streaming music, too.
  
 The HE-4 vs. the HE-5LE.  A few of us have owned both, tend to agree that the top-end of the HE-4 is awfully like the HE-5LE.  It is in the bass where the HE-4 steps back a bit from the HE-5LE.  In fact, the HE-4 being discussed here was actually purchased by me originally (new) a bit earlier this year.


----------



## swspiers

wje said:


> I've utilized an external ADC EQ before.  There are a lot of them out their in the market as they are a 15+ year-old item.  I just couldn't believe how just adding that EQ into the sound chain just trounced on the sound.  While having the ability to tweak the sound can be a benefit, adding in the EQ was a step backwards.  Lots of others will always recommend the parametric EQ, but there are some other options.  I have the Squeezebox players in my house, so I have the option to use an EQ as a plug-in for the software.  It's not a parametric EQ, but it's a bit more hybrid -- between the standard EQ and a parametric.  Plus, you can configure the software EQ for how many bands you want to use.  This option also supports streaming Internet music, too.  Those options are also available as plug-ins for the Squeezebox software, making the opportunity to EQ your streaming music, too.
> 
> The HE-4 vs. the HE-5LE.  A few of us have owned both, tend to agree that the top-end of the HE-4 is awfully like the HE-5LE.  It is in the bass where the HE-4 steps back a bit from the HE-5LE.  In fact, the HE-4 being discussed here was actually purchased by me originally (new) a bit earlier this year.


 
  
 +1  EQ is a science and an art, and there are so many permutations and variations that they can certainly cause more damage than solve problems.  I've been dealing with pro-audio EQ since about 1977, which is a totally different beast than headphone EQ.  I live and die with parametric EQ on my pro bass rig- I cannot imagine gigging without it
  
 However, once I have time I intend to spend A LOT of time with EQ on my various headphones.  Taming treble bumps and smoothing bass are my primary targets. With my Grado's, I want to lower the bass bump to about 50 Hz, and roll-off that darn treble between 4000 and 7000 Hz


----------



## ferday

EQ is not the devil

It can be very useful and help with ringing, harmonics and slight unpleasant bumps, which ALL headphones can have to some listeners

I sometimes EQ and sometimes don't but either way it's fun to play with. Software EQ is the best for home but either way, have fun!


----------



## jaywillin

regarding eq, i thought maybe i'd try a used unit off of ebay, i might could find one that has a pass through, or bypass circuit
 that wouldn't degrade the signal too much when using jriver


----------



## HPiper

gefski said:


> Any transducer, cans or speakers, that I would have to significantly change the personality of, I get rid of. You put it perfectly -- "maybe...aren't quite for my taste".


 
 I couldn't agree more with you!!  The phones need to sound good...period! Then if the recording has a problem, I might equalize that, but not the other way around.


----------



## swspiers

hpiper said:


> I couldn't agree more with you!!  The phones need to sound good...period! Then if the recording has a problem, I might equalize that, but not the other way around.


 
  
 Eh.  We have a different take, but that is what's so cool about headphones!  I am very comfortable with EQ, and enjoy the challenge.  But I certainly wouldn't argue the point.


----------



## markm1

listening to Hendrix on my Sonos All along the Watchtower from _The Essential Jimi Hendrix Vol. 1 & 2 _with Jay's g3 amp and my 225. It sounds so good. Thanks Jay!
  
 I don't listen to a computer. I listen to a speaker system that has a Sonos attached. I stream some music on Sonos through a music service, but mostly listen to my CD collection ripped into Lossless stored on a NAS.
  
 With Sonos, I can access my entire CD collection (about 8,000 tracks currently) in any room in my house that I have Sonos speakers and through my main speaker rig. It's not true audiophile quality, but with a decent DAC through good speakers sounds quite good to me. And, the convenience factor of not having to get a CD, put it in a CDP or even fool with a computer and hear the music in multiple rooms is killer. I didn't "get it", till I had it. Trust me-it's addictive.
  
  I've made a bunch of playlsts-rock, classical and jazz, alternative, metal, etc. I can use a controller on my PC or whip out my cell and use it as a controller. The interface is silly easy to use. I could use it with one eye, completely schiitfaced...pun intended. I'm not now in case your wondering.
  
 I just bought a new Rotel RA integrated amp with a built-in Wolfson WM8740 DAC that  supports files up to 24-bit/192kHz. If I listen to a CD then I can access the Rotel's DAC. In fact it probably upgrades my CDP DAC, And if Sonos plays through the speakers, I access the same DAC.
  
  However when listening through my Sonos connect through a HP amp, I'm unable to take advantage of the Rotel's DAC. I have to listen through the Sonos DAC (Sonos-amp-HP). I cut the amp out of the picture.
  
 I'm curious if I added a Bifrost to my Sonos HP rig, how much better it would sound? Kind of a luxury-it would be an expense that I would only really need when listening to Sonos through HPs...... hmmmm. There's just no way to compare listening straight through my Sonos DAC vs a separate DAC.
  
 if anyone has a similar set up and uses a Bifrost or something comparable, I would kill for some feedback. No, I wouldn't kill, but I would be grateful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 NTL, Hendrix sounds sweet just thru the mediocre Sonos DAC, Jay's g3 and my 225i.
  
 Wait, wait, wait, got my Sonos "new music" playlist and yes-Pink Floyd's Animals (well, it's new to me) remastered 2011-"Sheep"-just aweseomeness.


----------



## whirlwind

^^ Hendrix & Grado's ^^.........Is like Bread & Butter


----------



## wje

jaywillin said:


> regarding eq, i thought maybe i'd try a used unit off of ebay, i might could find one that has a pass through,_* or bypass circuit*_
> _*that wouldn't degrade the signal too much when using jriver*_


 
  
 I still think this is a stretch of an assumption.  In my case, the ADC just muddied up the sound and veiled things.  My experience wasn't good.


----------



## BillsonChang007

Hello all! Haven't got my replacement part from Grado yet, it's on it's wayyyyyy! For the past few days I'm using my XBA-4... The result was... Sad  

This morning when I woke up, I PULLED THE TRIGGER and listen to my Grado xD of corse, I use my hand for support  missed it too much.. Can't help xD


----------



## White_Noise

Is there a can as revealing as the 325, or as good at reproducing electric guitar? Serious question, because I haven't heard one, even in the $1000+ range.


----------



## parbaked

white_noise said:


> Is there a can as revealing as the 325, or as good at reproducing electric guitar? Serious question, because I haven't heard one, even in the $1000+ range.


 
  
 RS1!


----------



## White_Noise

I don't think I've had a chance to ever demo the RS1. I've heard that it retains the detail of the 325 but with less sibilance and a generally more balanced sound. I suspect the difference in sound might be more due to the mahogany than the driver, but who knows. Also heard good things about the HS2. I kind of wish I jumped on those while they were in production but I was a little strapped for cash at the time.
  
 Besides the grado lineup though, I've never heard a can that approaches the detail of some of the Grados. Maybe stax?


----------



## kvtaco17

white_noise said:


> Is there a can as revealing as the 325, or as good at reproducing electric guitar? Serious question, because I haven't heard one, even in the $1000+ range.


 
  
  


parbaked said:


> RS1!


 
   Quote:


white_noise said:


> Is there a can as revealing as the 325, or as good at reproducing electric guitar? Serious question, because I haven't heard one, even in the $1000+ range.


 
  
  


white_noise said:


> I don't think I've had a chance to ever demo the RS1. I've heard that it retains the detail of the 325 but with less sibilance and a generally more balanced sound. I suspect the difference in sound might be more due to the mahogany than the driver, but who knows. Also heard good things about the HS2. I kind of wish I jumped on those while they were in production but I was a little strapped for cash at the time.
> 
> Besides the grado lineup though, I've never heard a can that approaches the detail of some of the Grados. Maybe stax?


 
  
 I concur!
  
 Outside of Grado I love me some Audio Technica... namely the AD900x (for acoustic and vocal) and the AD2Kx (good all around, sexy with rock/metal... anything guitar really)


----------



## gefski

white_noise said:


> Maybe stax?




For sure, the Lambda series for 30ish yrears (and the more expensive out-of-my-tax-bracket Staxs), especially since you used the word "revealing".

However, that doesn't change my liking of my Grados. Especially nowdays--my Valhalla/RS1i stays at our lake place, the Stax rig here in Seattle. So I go to the lake, have one evening of "listener burn-in", then I'm set for 2 to 3 weeks of great music. Then back to Seattle and repeat with the Stax.

After years of too many grinding A/B comparisons, I've learned to enjoy some of these different personalities among components, and must say that Head-Fi is a good influence in that regard.


----------



## joseph69

white_noise said:


> Is there a can as revealing as the 325, or as good at reproducing electric guitar? Serious question, because I haven't heard one, even in the $1000+ range.


 
  
 Nice compliment for the 325's!!!
 I also think the 80's are just as revealing.


----------



## jaywillin

well, the He-4's sold within about an hour of me posting, ultimately , i don't think they were for me, EQ'ed or not.
 maybe now, i'll try the rs1, 2, i no i , we'll just see what presents itself


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> well, the He-4's sold within about an hour of me posting, ultimately , i don't think they were for me, EQ'ed or not.
> maybe now, i'll try the rs1, 2, i no i , we'll just see what presents itself


 
  
 Man, I would have scooped them up if I had know!


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> Man, I would have scooped them up if I had know!


 
 lol, you want the ms2's with the "jimmy cap" i put them up too(reluctantly) in the quest for the rs1


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> lol, you want the ms2's with the "jimmy cap" i put them up too(reluctantly) in the quest for the rs1


 
 Ha no, I got my PS500, SR80i, SR225i, Mag V5 and AD2000x that fill the bright/warm/forward void in my life!


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> Ha no, I got my PS500, SR80i, SR225i, Mag V5 and AD2000x that fill the bright/warm/forward void in my life!


 
 i really like them, so if they don't sell i'll be glad to keep them , they have a more typical grado sound than the 500 to me


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> i really like them, so if they don't sell i'll be glad to keep them , they have a more typical grado sound than the 500 to me


 
 They do lol I keep my PS500 around as an all around can. The 80i/225i are both modified and sound pretty close to the RS1... though they are missing some refinement, mostly in the form of grain and missing details. They are enough to satisfy my hunger for the Grado house sound.


----------



## Chris_Himself

white_noise said:


> Is there a can as revealing as the 325, or as good at reproducing electric guitar? Serious question, because I haven't heard one, even in the $1000+ range.


 
  
 Reproducing accurately, nigh on the analytical side sometimes?
  
 K702, HD600, DT880, AD900X, HD800, T1, HE-5LE paired with a warm amp
  
 For pure listening pleasure?
  
 SR325
  
 It's what it comes down to, do you like analyzing your music or just listening to it. Grado was always for the latter both with their tonearm cartridges and their headphones. You will hear the word "fun" and "enjoyment" synonymous with the Grado heritage.
  
 I listen to Paul Gilbert, Steve Vai, Yngwie Malmsteen, and other soloists for comparing headphones. My actual musical taste is melodic death metal, but also, for the guitars anyway.


----------



## wje

chris_himself said:


> Reproducing accurately, nigh on the analytical side sometimes?
> 
> _*K702, HD600, DT880, AD900X, HD800, T1, HE-5LE paired with a warm amp*_
> 
> ...


 
  
 Unfortunately, the models listed are a bit heavier than a Grado and the AKG as well as the Audio Technica have the "hoop" headbands.  But, they are great contenders and the HD-600 is comfortable and fits like a glove.
  
 Is your SR-325 just the regular version, or the "i" or the "iS"?


----------



## wje

white_noise said:


> _*Is there a can as revealing as the 325,*_ or as good at reproducing electric guitar? Serious question, because I haven't heard one, even in the $1000+ range.


 
  
  


parbaked said:


> _*RS1! *_


 
  
 This weekend, I've been utilizing my RS1i with a few different amps.  They are as follows:
  

Audio-GD "Fun" with the Earth module.
  

Little Dot I+ with the 5654 tubes.
  
 For my source / DAC, I'm currently using the Squeezebox Touch device.  I haven't tried the internal (Wolfson) DAC built into the Audio-GD with the RS1i, yet.
  
 The Audio-GD made the RS1i seem to lay back from the aggressive upper end a bit.  However, the Little Dot I+ really pushed the RS1i up there to provide that Grado house sound.  While it's been a while since I had last heard the MS-Pro, I'm almost thinking that the Audio-GD (Earth) pushed the sound towards that direction.  I should be able to try some other DACs hopefully by the end of the week.  Also, the 5654 tubes were to provide a neutral to warm-ish sound signature from my readings.  However, I should go back and follow up on the sound notes on the tubes again.  Though I was surprised at the varying results that I heard, I really enjoyed the variation between the two signatures of sound.
  
  


jaywillin said:


> lol, you want the ms2's with the_* "jimmy cap"*_ i put them up too(reluctantly) in the quest for the rs1


 
  
 Seeing what the previous owner did, brought a tear to my eye.
  
  
 * I would have had one more DAC to try this weekend, if it hadn't been for me placing my newly purchased HRT Music Streamer II and my 15' Grado extension cord into the trash (totally by accident) a week ago.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  There's probably some "dumpster diver" having a good time with my gear right now, too.


----------



## exsion

Does anyone know if the metal rod that fits into the plastic C-shaped plastic (the gimbal?) is held by glue or is screwed in?


----------



## Auditore

Hey guys, my headband got detached from my right block for my sr325I. Any suggestions on how to reattach or should i move to the modding thread : D?


----------



## Chris_Himself

auditore said:


> Hey guys, my headband got detached from my right block for my sr325I. Any suggestions on how to reattach or should i move to the modding thread : D?


 
  
 Hot glue


----------



## BillsonChang007

auditore said:


> Hey guys, my headband got detached from my right block for my sr325I. Any suggestions on how to reattach or should i move to the modding thread : D?




If it is still under warranty, send an email to GradoLabs  otherwise, hot glue


----------



## parbaked

exsion said:


> Does anyone know if the metal rod that fits into the plastic C-shaped plastic (the gimbal?) is held by glue or is screwed in?


 
  
 The rod is glued in. It has some texture on the end to help the glue adhere it to the plastic gimbal, but it is not threaded.
 Grado will replace it for free if you email them: info@gradolabs.com


----------



## joseph69

Like *CHRIS_HIMSELF *said, use hot glue to repair it.


----------



## jaywillin

Anyone have any experience in both the rs2 and 1 ? Being that I have the ps500, I was thinking of trying an rs2 first


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> Anyone have any experience in both the rs2 and 1 ? Being that I have the ps500, I was thinking of trying an rs2 first


 
  
 Go big or go home son! (really I prefer the RS1 lol)


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> Anyone have any experience in both the rs2 and 1 ? Being that I have the ps500, I was thinking of trying an rs2 first


 
  
 Should we start calling dibs on your new gear?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Actually, you should get both at the same time and compare them.  I'm not really kidding...


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Should we start calling dibs on your new gear?
> 
> Actually, you should get both at the same time and compare them.  I'm not really kidding...



If either of the rs's are as good as I suspect, the only pair of headphones that I may part with is the one up for sale now, the ms2, and I may change my mind about selling it, its really good with almost anything I listen to,
I might could try the cable company lending library deal


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> If either of the rs's are as good as I suspect, the only pair of headphones that I may part with is the one up for sale now, the ms2, and I may change my mind about selling it, its really good with almost anything I listen to,
> I might could try the cable company lending library deal


 
  
 Yeah, I'm thinking about that as a way to try the GS1000i's.  Man, that headphone sticks with me, I have to try it.  In the meantime, I have a new set of ortho's coming at the end of the month, so I really need to cool it


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking about that as a way to try the GS1000i's.  Man, that headphone sticks with me, I have to try it.  In the meantime, I have a new set of ortho's coming at the end of the month, so I really need to cool it


 
 after trying the he-4, the only "other" headphone i'd like to hear, would be the senn hd598, or really the 600
 but before i go there, i don't know why , but i just got stuck on the rs's !!
 when i started getting into headphones i thought i wanted to get into modding, building, i haven't done that yet
 i'm sick y'all !! i got a problem lol


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> after trying the he-4, the only "other" headphone i'd like to hear, would be the senn hd598, or really the 600
> but before i go there, i don't know why , but i just got stuck on the rs's !!
> when i started getting into headphones i thought i wanted to get into modding, building, i haven't done that yet
> i'm sick y'all !! i got a problem lol


 
 skip the HD598... everything you have is better then it... the HD600/650 are interesting BUT a little to laid back for me... you might like em'


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> skip the HD598... everything you have is better then it... the HD600/650 are interesting BUT a little to laid back for me... you might like em'


 
 while the he-4 did some things better than grado's, i just wasn't connecting to the music with them.
 and while i did listen to some music that the hifiman paired well with, some jazz, classical, it was more hit and miss,
 and when they missed, it was VERY noticeable , they had a large sound stage, really nice bass, but those things
 aren't the main thing to me i guess
 rhythm , pace, detail, separation of instruments, soul ! grados have soul to me,
 maybe if i pick up either the rs1 or rs2, maybe the modding i could do might be with the ms2,
 i wonder if i could put some turbulent labs drivers in the ms2 housing


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> while the he-4 did some things better than grado's, i just wasn't connecting to the music with them.
> and while i did listen to some music that the hifiman paired well with, some jazz, classical, it was more hit and miss,
> and when they missed, it was VERY noticeable , they had a large sound stage, really nice bass, but those things
> aren't the main thing to me i guess
> ...


 
  
 if you want excitement try the AD2000x (the old AD2000 is similar but less neutral/more mid forward and has some small issues with being amp picky and honky on some recordings)  if you can find one... I absolutely love mine! Grado's impart a certain energy and crunch to guitars that you only really can get watching a band live, that's why a lot of us love them so much. The AD2000x is more neutral but almost as forward and  handles guitars with more precision but slightly less emotion, HOWEVER the detail retrieval they are capable of is amazing, nearing HD800 territory, but more musical. If you lived closer I'd let you demo mine lol. What the AD2kx does better then Grado's is vocals, especially female vocals. They impart a almost magical breathy, airy tone. If you like the "Grado" sound Audio Technica has a similar but more refined sound. Another one to try would be the RS1 lol so really get both/ sorry about your loss (financially)


----------



## bassboysam

kvtaco17 said:


> if you want excitement try the AD2000x (the old AD2000 is similar but less neutral/more mid forward and has some small issues with being amp picky and honky on some recordings)  if you can find one... I absolutely love mine! Grado's impart a certain energy and crunch to guitars that you only really can get watching a band live, that's why a lot of us love them so much. The AD2000x is more neutral but almost as forward and  handles guitars with more precision but slightly less emotion, HOWEVER the detail retrieval they are capable of is amazing, nearing HD800 territory, but more musical. If you lived closer I'd let you demo mine lol. What the AD2kx does better then Grado's is vocals, especially female vocals. They impart a almost magical breathy, airy tone. If you like the "Grado" sound Audio Technica has a similar but more refined sound. Another one to try would be the RS1 lol so really get both/ sorry about your loss (financially)




RS1 and AD2000X make for a great combo. I love both of mine. I have a K550 on the way as i'd like to find a nice open sounding closed headphone. I'd also like a good bass can (oli have an ATH-WS99 which I like bit I'm not gelling with the comfort) and an ortho.


----------



## wje

kvtaco17 said:


> Go big or go home son! (really I prefer the RS1 lol)


 
  
 I'm in agreement.  While I've never heard the RS2i, I still think that if one is considering the RS2i  and buys it, the they think of the RS1i.  However, in between selling the RS2i and purchasing the RS1i, they lose $100 in the process.  If you look hard enough, you can find a RS1i for only about $100 more than a RS2i,.
  


jaywillin said:


> after trying the he-4, the only "other" headphone i'd like to hear, would be the senn hd598, or really the 600
> but before i go there, i don't know why , but i just got stuck on the rs's !!
> when i started getting into headphones i thought i wanted to get into modding, building, i haven't done that yet
> i'm sick y'all !! i got a problem lol


 
  
  


kvtaco17 said:


> skip the HD598... everything you have is better then it... the HD600/650 are interesting BUT a little to laid back for me... you might like em'


 
  
 Realizing that the HD-600 is a bit too laid back for my tastes, I sold my pair a few weeks back.  But, I've kept my slightly modified HD-555, which isn't nearly as laid back as the HD-600.  The HD-555 has more detail that I think a Grado person could like if they tried it.  I don't use my HD-555 for casual listening, though - I usually sleep with them on all night long.  Either those or my Beyer DT-770s.


----------



## kvtaco17

bassboysam said:


> RS1 and AD2000X make for a great combo. I love both of mine. I have a K550 on the way as i'd like to find a nice open sounding closed headphone. I'd also like a good bass can (oli have an ATH-WS99 which I like bit I'm not gelling with the comfort) and an ortho.


 
 DT990 is my bass can... only thing its missing is the mids... BUT its perfect for electronic music and rap.


----------



## jaywillin

wje said:


> I'm in agreement.  While I've never heard the RS2i, I still think that if one is considering the RS2i  and buys it, the they think of the RS1i.  However, in between selling the RS2i and purchasing the RS1i, they lose $100 in the process.  If you look hard enough, you can find a RS1i for only about $100 more than a RS2i,


 
 one of the things i had thought is if i went for the rs2 first, without hearing the 1 too, would be that i'd always be wondering about the 1


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> one of the things i had thought is if i went for the rs2 first, without hearing the 1 too, would be that i'd always be wondering about the 1


 
 just do it!


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> just do it!


 
 i'm looking !!
 there's a used rs1, and rs1i, but both seem high,
 i'm going to have to "lay in wait" and pounce when a deal comes along, i don't want to pay retail ! lol


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> i'm looking !!
> there's a used rs1, and rs1i, but both seem high,
> i'm going to have to "lay in wait" and pounce when a deal comes along, i don't want to pay retail ! lol


 
 Good! And now back to searching for a certain deal...


----------



## Oteil

I just got my RS1 in today and from the little that I have gotten to listen I think I can confidently say I am dig em!! Oh so musical, and they retrieve all that Grado detail without any fatigue. They are so smooth but retain all the things that you think of when you think Grado(timbre,excitement, timing,etc.). I wasn't sure what they would sound like compared to by HF-2's but I dig these more, quite a bit more. Overall, they just seem more balanced. The RS1's sound fantastic with my KICAS Caliente solid state and they sound even better with Glow tube amp. In all honestly these make me appreciate how good a value the 80's are, these just do everything better. The sound is much more refined  on the RS1 but it hard to believe how little the SR60 &80 cost in regard to sound quality. I am very happy and think that I have hit my Grado plateau for a while These things just sing. Just wanted to say thanks for all the input, it was all very helpful!


----------



## Chris_Himself

I can't tell the difference between RS-1 and RS-2 so I'm lucky. I don't have a problem spending the extra money at all,  but I think the RS-2 is perfect for me.


----------



## Leliana

jaywillin said:


> Anyone have any experience in both the rs2 and 1 ? Being that I have the ps500, I was thinking of trying an rs2 first


 
 Get the RS1i. I found the RS2 to be very shrill and almost unbearable, never felt the same about SR60, 225 or MS Pro. Dubstep Girl agrees with my perceptions of it. To her the RS1i sounds a lot better.
  
 Not sure if mine was faulty or what, some people don't seem to hear much difference like Chris above. I have a hunch about overpowering them with my amps, which could explain what I heard. But I did use low gain.


----------



## Chris_Himself

leliana said:


> Get the RS1i. I found the RS2 to be very shrill and almost unbearable, never felt the same about SR60, 225 or MS Pro. Dubstep Girl agrees with my perceptions of it. To her the RS1i sounds a lot better.
> 
> Not sure if mine was faulty or what, some people don't seem to hear much difference like Chris above. I have a hunch about overpowering them with my amps, which could explain what I heard. But I did use low gain.


 
  
 Err SR-325's sound like that for a while until they burn-in.
  
 Burn-in is real. I worked at a car audio dealer, and basically youre given instructions not to play at regular listening volume for a certain amount of listening time.. it's so you don't stress the drivers while they "relax".
  
 If not, well RS-2 apparently is just a different headphone for you lol. I gave my RS-2 away and bought a new pair, I decided I don't want a recabled wood Grado and I'll take it as is. No more mods for me, just listening pleasure.
  
 Besides how in the heck do people compare headphones they've modded online in terms of sound?


----------



## Focker

swspiers said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking about that as a way to try the GS1000i's.  Man, that headphone sticks with me, I have to try it.  In the meantime, I have a new set of ortho's coming at the end of the month, so I really need to cool it


 
  
 YMMV, but I've found that this is the most picky Grado I've owned (of the 60s, 80s, 325s, 500s, and GS1ks). I was slightly disappointed with them when I first bought them (new). This is the one Grado that I don't like at all directly from a headphone jack. It needs a headamp, preferably something with tubes, to sound their best. I just use a Little Dot I+ with upgraded tubes, and paired with a nice quality DAC I've really come to enjoy these phones. Also, even though I still don't know where I stand on burn-in, I'd give them some time before critical listening. Long story short, these have nearly pulled even with my PS500s. I am even starting to like the G-cush pads, whereas before I was really favoring the L's. And on top of it all, they are REALLY nice looking in person. 
  
 But anyway, I just wanted to support you in your endeavor to audition the "forgotten Grado" lol....


----------



## joseph69

QUOTE BY *OTEIL:*
 "In all honestly these make me appreciate how good a value the 80's are, these just do
 everything better. The sound is much more refined  on the RS1 but it hard to believe how little the SR60 &80 cost in regard to sound quality".
  
 So what you are saying is that the 60 and the 80 are very similar in sound signature with the RS1i, so in your opinion is the RS1i really worth the extra $595.00, is it really that much worth of a difference? I'm asking because I'm interested in the RS1i also (of course), but a lot people do say what you are saying that it sounds a lot like the 60, 80, and I love my 80's ( and also my 325's), so being that you are saying they sound very similar, I'm just very curious. Thanks, and congratulations on the RS1's, enjoy


----------



## Leliana

chris_himself said:


> Err SR-325's sound like that for a while until they burn-in.
> 
> Burn-in is real. I worked at a car audio dealer, and basically youre given instructions not to play at regular listening volume for a certain amount of listening time.. it's so you don't stress the drivers while they "relax".
> 
> ...




Strange I put them in my closet for 6 nights worth of 10 hours each. I didn't hear to much difference. Maybe my NFB 5.32 just matched poorly with them. I wonder if there could have been something wrong with my source at the time.


----------



## deanorthk

I have upgraded my M2tech hiface with 5V external power supply, and the sound is a lot less bright on my PS1000.
 Though, I feel I'm missing something, it's still a bit to shinning for me.
 I have a HA 160, and I think I'm going to look for a tube amp to "cool the PS1000 down"....
 Anyone got an amp to recomand?
 My dac is the Burson dac, I don't plan to change it.


----------



## wje

deanorthk said:


> I have upgraded my M2tech hiface with 5V external power supply, and the sound is a lot less bright on my PS1000.
> Though, I feel I'm missing something, it's still a bit to shinning for me.
> I have a HA 160, and I think I'm going to look for a tube amp to "cool the PS1000 down"....
> Anyone got an amp to recomand?
> My dac is the Burson dac, I don't plan to change it.


 
  
  
 I'm actually experiencing a bit less sizzle on my RS1i with a solid state amp. The Audio-GD "Fun" with the "Earth" module seems a bit more tame than the Little Dot I+ amp.  Then again, I have to get into a bit more tube options as the pair I'm using are not the OEM tubes, but were added by the seller when I purchased the amp.


----------



## Edgard Varese

joseph69 said:


> QUOTE BY *OTEIL:*
> "In all honestly these make me appreciate how good a value the 80's are, these just do
> everything better. The sound is much more refined  on the RS1 but it hard to believe how little the SR60 &80 cost in regard to sound quality".
> 
> So what you are saying is that the 60 and the 80 are very similar in sound signature with the RS1i, so in your opinion is the RS1i really worth the extra $595.00, is it really that much worth of a difference? I'm asking because I'm interested in the RS1i also (of course), but a lot people do say what you are saying that it sounds a lot like the 60, 80, and I love my 80's ( and also my 325's), so being that you are saying they sound very similar, I'm just very curious. Thanks, and congratulations on the RS1's, enjoy


 
  
 I'm not Oteil, but I think it's really difficult to make a definitive statement about whether the difference between RS1i and SR60 is worth the money.  There is no doubt at all that the RS1i is "better", and there is also little doubt that if you like the Grado signature you will love the RS1i.  But whether the difference is worth that much money?  That's got to be down to the individual.
  
 A related question is something like this: do I think a Grado fan who never hears the RS1i is missing something?  Yes I do.


----------



## joseph69

edgard varese said:


> I'm not Oteil, but I think it's really difficult to make a definitive statement about whether the difference between RS1i and SR60 is worth the money.  There is no doubt at all that the RS1i is "better", and there is also little doubt that if you like the Grado signature you will love the RS1i.  But whether the difference is worth that much money?  That's got to be down to the individual.
> 
> A related question is something like this: do I think a Grado fan who never hears the RS1i is missing something?  Yes I do.


 
  
 Yeah, you killed me with that last sentence, lol. Everybody pretty much says what you've said, so I guess I have no choice but to check them out. Its almost as if from what I've read that there is a thin line between the 80's and the RS1, that has to be listened to for one's self. Thanks for your reply


----------



## swspiers

focker said:


> YMMV, but I've found that this is the most picky Grado I've owned (of the 60s, 80s, 325s, 500s, and GS1ks). I was slightly disappointed with them when I first bought them (new). This is the one Grado that I don't like at all directly from a headphone jack. It needs a headamp, preferably something with tubes, to sound their best. I just use a Little Dot I+ with upgraded tubes, and paired with a nice quality DAC I've really come to enjoy these phones. Also, even though I still don't know where I stand on burn-in, I'd give them some time before critical listening. Long story short, these have nearly pulled even with my PS500s. I am even starting to like the G-cush pads, whereas before I was really favoring the L's. And on top of it all, they are REALLY nice looking in person.
> 
> But anyway, I just wanted to support you in your endeavor to audition the "forgotten Grado" lol....


 
  
 Thanks dude, I appreciate the support.
  
 I swear to God, I think about these cans every night before I go to sleep.  Similar to my reaction to Ohm speakers when I read about them.
  
 I do not anticipate buying an amp in the near future, with the one exception of the Mojlnir for the two balanced cans I will have.  My plan will be to run the GS1000's straight out of the Oppo BDP-105, or out of my receiver.  Nothing against tube guys, but I prefer to color my sound with EQ, if at all.  I guess I'm one of those 'straight wire with gain' guys when it comes to amps.


----------



## jaywillin

i pm'd a guy with a rs1 on the sale thread, decent price, but its in the great white north, oh that extra 50 bucks ! lol


----------



## Oteil

joseph69 said:


> QUOTE BY *OTEIL:*
> "In all honestly these make me appreciate how good a value the 80's are, these just do
> everything better. The sound is much more refined  on the RS1 but it hard to believe how little the SR60 &80 cost in regard to sound quality".
> 
> So what you are saying is that the 60 and the 80 are very similar in sound signature with the RS1i, so in your opinion is the RS1i really worth the extra $595.00, is it really that much worth of a difference? I'm asking because I'm interested in the RS1i also (of course), but a lot people do say what you are saying that it sounds a lot like the 60, 80, and I love my 80's ( and also my 325's), so being that you are saying they sound very similar, I'm just very curious. Thanks, and congratulations on the RS1's, enjoy


 
  
 I think it is really hard to say really if they are worth the money for you, but for me they are definitely worth it. I have owned quite a few Grado's and these are just what I was looking for, so yeah it worth it to me but you might not think so If you dig Grado's I don't see how you couldn't like them, but everyone is different. I picked my RS-1 up used, if you can find a good deal definitely go for it I have been contemplating getting these phones for quite a few years. I am glad that I finally own them. They sound so good!


----------



## wje

oteil said:


> I think it is really hard to say really if they are worth the money for you, but for me they are definitely worth it. I have owned quite a few Grado's and these are just what I was looking for, so yeah it worth it to me but you might not think so If you dig Grado's I don't see how you couldn't like them, but everyone is different. I picked my RS-1 up used, if you can find a good deal definitely go for it I have been contemplating getting these phones for quite a few years. I am glad that I finally own them. They sound so good!


 
  
 The difference in price between the SR-80 and RS-1i does have to be considered.  However, there are many people who spend more than $550 on an amp, which is about the same as the price spread between the two Grado headphones.  Plus,  you have to remember, we only live once!


----------



## jaywillin

wje said:


> The difference in price between the SR-80 and RS-1i does have to be considered.  However, there are many people who spend more than $550 on an amp, which is about the same as the price spread between the two Grado headphones.  Plus,  you have to remember, we only live once!


 
 and speaking of only living once, i may be close to the rs1i, i got a response to my "WANTED" ad,


----------



## stacker45

deanorthk said:


> I have upgraded my M2tech hiface with 5V external power supply, and the sound is a lot less bright on my PS1000.
> Though, I feel I'm missing something, it's still a bit to shinning for me.
> I have a HA 160, and I think I'm going to look for a tube amp to "cool the PS1000 down"....
> Anyone got an amp to recomand?
> My dac is the Burson dac, I don't plan to change it.


 
  
  
 Little Dot 1+.


----------



## joseph69

oteil said:


> I think it is really hard to say really if they are worth the money for you, but for me they are definitely worth it. I have owned quite a few Grado's and these are just what I was looking for, so yeah it worth it to me but you might not think so If you dig Grado's I don't see how you couldn't like them, but everyone is different. I picked my RS-1 up used, if you can find a good deal definitely go for it I have been contemplating getting these phones for quite a few years. I am glad that I finally own them. They sound so good!


 
  
 I've also been contemplating this for a little while myself, and I may be a little annoying with this same question over and over, but I keep getting the same response from many (if not all) members about the RS!,and when I do finally make the move to the RS1 I hope I feel the same as everyone else. Thanks for your input. Might even go buy them this week!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I've also been contemplating this for a little while myself, and I may be a little annoying with this same question over and over, but I keep getting the same response from many (if not all) members about the RS!,and when I do finally make the move to the RS1 I hope I feel the same as everyone else. Thanks for your input. Might even go buy them this week!



Mine should be shipping soon Joseph


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> Mine should be shipping soon Joseph




So much win!


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> Mine should be shipping soon Joseph


 
  
 Yeah, now I'm really going crazy, thinking I'm going to go to N.Y.C. and just buy the RS1i's 
 tommorow and get this out of my system and be able to start comparing them to the 80i's and the 325is's and get this over with already!!! Right now I'm listening to Marc Antoine (Can you feel it) with my 80's with the LD1+ and Modi with the MBP, and I'm just blown away with the sound and I know things can always get better, but I'm asking myself (once again), how much better can it get, thats how good these sound IMO, so I'm just driving myself nuts with curiosity at this point and now I have to do it before I go insane! By all means I'm a very content person and appreciate what I do have, but this is just to much now.
 Congratulations on your RS1's, enjoy them.


----------



## Focker

swspiers said:


> Thanks dude, I appreciate the support.
> 
> I swear to God, I think about these cans every night before I go to sleep.  Similar to my reaction to Ohm speakers when I read about them.
> 
> I do not anticipate buying an amp in the near future, with the one exception of the Mojlnir for the two balanced cans I will have.  My plan will be to run the GS1000's straight out of the Oppo BDP-105, or out of my receiver.  Nothing against tube guys, but I prefer to color my sound with EQ, if at all.  I guess I'm one of those 'straight wire with gain' guys when it comes to amps.


 
  
 Well it's nice to see someone excited about them! lol  Seems like these phones are the "lost Grado" at times. 
  
 Hopefully you'll enjoy them out of the Oppo or the receiver, but if not, just consider giving them an audition with a better quality amp before you give up on 'em. Just my $.02.


----------



## Edgard Varese

joseph69 said:


> Yeah, you killed me with that last sentence, lol. Everybody pretty much says what you've said, so I guess I have no choice but to check them out. Its almost as if from what I've read that there is a thin line between the 80's and the RS1, that has to be listened to for one's self. Thanks for your reply


 
  
 The other thing that we can't know is your attitude toward spending up on them and the way that you make your own estimation of relative value.  The only reason I don't feel bad is because I bought them with my consulting money, so I never really felt the "pinch" as such.  It would have given me a great deal more trouble justifying the purchase otherwise...


----------



## Edgard Varese

jaywillin said:


> Mine should be shipping soon Joseph


 
  
 I take it the trigger was pulled then...


----------



## joseph69

edgard varese said:


> The other thing that we can't know is your attitude toward spending up on them and the way that you make your own estimation of relative value.  The only reason I don't feel bad is because I bought them with my consulting money, so I never really felt the "pinch" as such.  It would have given me a great deal more trouble justifying the purchase otherwise...


 
  
 So what exactly are you reffering to when you say "it would have givin me a great deal more trouble justifying the purchase otherwise"


----------



## Edgard Varese

joseph69 said:


> So what exactly are you reffering to when you say "it would have givin me a great deal more trouble justifying the purchase otherwise"


 
  
 Sorry, I should be more clear about what I mean.  What I'm referring to is my own personal situation (where I'm the sole provider for a family), so it would be difficult to justify the expense of the headphones if it were coming out of the normal family budget, because I'd have been uncomfortable about spending that much money on myself.  It has nothing to do with perceived value (I think in fact they are worth what they cost, as I intend to keep them permanently and I do love them).
  
 I'd had them in the back of my mind ever since I got the SR60s in 2007, so I'd intended to get them someday, and the chance presented itself.


----------



## Chris_Himself

leliana said:


> Strange I put them in my closet for 6 nights worth of 10 hours each. I didn't hear to much difference. Maybe my NFB 5.32 just matched poorly with them. I wonder if there could have been something wrong with my source at the time.


 
  
 You hear what you hear and I hear what I hear. I'm not denying what you heard at all. I actually find the SR325is quite tolerable, but some people find them shrill as hell. Different strokes I guess


----------



## wje

edgard varese said:


> Sorry, I should be more clear about what I mean.  What I'm referring to is my own personal situation (where I'm the sole provider for a family), so it would be difficult to justify the expense of the headphones if it were coming out of the normal family budget, because I'd have been uncomfortable about spending that much money on myself.  It has nothing to do with perceived value (I think in fact they are worth what they cost, as I intend to keep them permanently and I do love them).
> 
> I'd had them in the back of my mind ever since I got the SR60s in 2007, so I'd intended to get them someday, and the chance presented itself.


 
  
 While I'm essentially the sole provider for our family, I have to result in some creative ideas in being able to make purchases.  I'll often save up my lunch money or sell a few items here and there to keep my lust for headphones going strong.
  


chris_himself said:


> You hear what you hear and I hear what I hear. I'm not denying what you heard at all. I actually find the SR325is quite tolerable, but some people find them shrill as hell. Different strokes I guess


 
  
 The pads can supply a big difference too.  While I couldn't appreciate the SR-325 when I had the pair, I would like to test them at some point with the TTVJ "flats" or the Sennheiser 414 pads with the quarter mod performed.  I received my PS-500 and with the L-Cush pads, I felt there was a bit of extened upper frequencies that was treading on the shrill area.  Switching over to the Flats and then the 414 pads, tamed things down to a signature that I can really appreciate.


----------



## joseph69

edgard varese said:


> Sorry, I should be more clear about what I mean.  What I'm referring to is my own personal situation (where I'm the sole provider for a family), so it would be difficult to justify the expense of the headphones if it were coming out of the normal family budget, because I'd have been uncomfortable about spending that much money on myself.  It has nothing to do with perceived value (I think in fact they are worth what they cost, as I intend to keep them permanently and I do love them).
> 
> I'd had them in the back of my mind ever since I got the SR60s in 2007, so I'd intended to get them someday, and the chance presented itself.


 
  
 I totally understand, I on the other hand only have myself to support, so I went to N.Y.C. today and purchased the RS1i's and they are on my head right know. The only comment I can give right now is that when I plugged them into the LD1+ the left driver was not working, so I turned the 1/4 terminated end and the channel came on, so then I cleaned it with alcohol and moved the cables around while they were playing, and I don't seem to have any problems with them. So like I said, I just purchased them and I will wait a while for some burn in time (which I do believe in) to compare them with my 80's and 325's. As far as right out of the box, yes they do sound nice, but my main concern is the price margin from the 80's and the 325's, so I'll need some time with them (obviously).


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I totally understand, I on the other hand only have myself to support, so I went to N.Y.C. today and purchased the RS1i's and they are on my head right know. The only comment I can give right now is that when I plugged them into the LD1+ the left driver was not working, so I turned the 1/4 terminated end and the channel came on, so then I cleaned it with alcohol and moved the cables around while they were playing, and I don't seem to have any problems with them. So like I said, I just purchased them and I will wait a while for some burn in time (which I do believe in) to compare them with my 80's and 325's. As far as right out of the box, yes they do sound nice, but my main concern is the price margin from the 80's and the 325's, so I'll need some time with them (obviously).


 
 whether its burn in, or psycho acoustical , (i think some of both) the sound i perceive initially , then over the long term, is often very different.
 'm looking forward to your thoughts on the rs1i, you should have a good handle on how you like them by the time i get mine!


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> whether its burn in, or psycho acoustical , (i think some of both) the sound i perceive initially , then over the long term, is often very different.
> 'm looking forward to your thoughts on the rs1i, you should have a good handle on how you like them by the time i get mine!


 
  
 Yes I do agree, whether it be one or the other, over time they do sound different. I intend to spend a few hours with them every night with different souces/amp/dacs and listen to hear if I think the price difference is worth it. I can immediately hear they clearly have that Grado sound signature that I love, for the half hour that I listened to them. I'll get back to listening later, in the meantime they are hanging upside down from a hanger so the cord can straighten out and relax from being packaged.
  
 And also the (L) cushions feel much softer than when I purchased them for my 80's, or the ones that came with the 325's, which had to be worn for awhile before they softened up, even after washing them (don't know why).


----------



## wje

joseph69 said:


> ...  As far as right out of the box, yes they do sound nice, but my main concern is the price margin from the 80's and the 325's, so I'll need some time with them (obviously).


 
  
 Congratulations.  If after some use and adjusting to the signature,  you'll be able to make another evaluation.  If you love the RS1i, but are still concerned about the cost gap, then why not sell the SR-325?  If, in your mind, you have picked out a headphone that is superior and you enjoy it much more, then I think returning it due to cost reasons is a bit crazy.  Then again, if it's the fact that you need to feed yourself, your family or have other needs for your money, then holding onto the RS1i would seem like a not-so-good option.
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## Edgard Varese

joseph69 said:


> I totally understand, I on the other hand only have myself to support, so I went to N.Y.C. today and purchased the RS1i's and they are on my head right know. The only comment I can give right now is that when I plugged them into the LD1+ the left driver was not working, so I turned the 1/4 terminated end and the channel came on, so then I cleaned it with alcohol and moved the cables around while they were playing, and I don't seem to have any problems with them. So like I said, I just purchased them and I will wait a while for some burn in time (which I do believe in) to compare them with my 80's and 325's. As far as right out of the box, yes they do sound nice, but my main concern is the price margin from the 80's and the 325's, so I'll need some time with them (obviously).


 
  
  
 Congrats on the new RS1is.   I liked mine right out of the box, but I think they are still in the process of being run in.  I usually manage an hour or 90 minutes a day on them, and I've had them for about a month or so.  I wasn't sure I'd like the l-pads after reading varying comments about them, but they seem quite soft to me and don't hurt my ears at all.  I tried my spare pair of flats with them and went straight back to the l-pads.
  
 One good thing is that if you decide they are not worth the difference in price, you can always sell them here.


----------



## jaywillin

whew !
 just had one of "those" moments ! (and with spotify)
 listening to the allman brothers , fillmore east, whipping post, now i've heard it a million times
 but just now, with the 500's, the lyr, and UBER bifrost,the board arrived yesterday,
 the sound stopped me dead in my tracks, had been browsing around head-fi, the web in general
 i just sat back, closed my eyes, listened.  awesome !!


----------



## HPiper

My factory refurbished Sr225's are starting to settle down and get burned-in (never really liked that term) and I have to say they are the sweetest sounding Grado's I have ever heard. Zero harshness and just as smooth as you could imagine. I have my son bringing back my 225i's next week so I can listen to them back to back, but I really wonder why Grado felt the need to (i)mprove on the original.


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> whew !
> just had one of "those" moments ! (and with spotify)
> listening to the allman brothers , fillmore east, whipping post, now i've heard it a million times
> but just now, with the 500's, the lyr, and UBER bifrost,the board arrived yesterday,
> ...


 
  
 I've had a few of those moments with the 225i's, straight out of my receiver, also using Spotify.  Sometimes Spotify delivers a pretty good experience.
  
 What stuck out at you with that recording?


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> I've had a few of those moments with the 225i's, straight out of my receiver, also using Spotify.  Sometimes Spotify delivers a pretty good experience.
> 
> What stuck out at you with that recording?


 
  
 well, the version i have on spotify is the "deluxe digitally remastered" version
 the detail is so much better with the uberfrost, i never really understood what folks meant a more black background, how the music seems more fleshed out
 i've had many different versions of the fillmore east album, all the way back to an original capricorn pressing from back in the day
 that moment just a bit ago, was a good as i've heard, ever(recorded anyway)


----------



## joseph69

wje said:


> Congratulations.  If after some use and adjusting to the signature,  you'll be able to make another evaluation.  If you love the RS1i, but are still concerned about the cost gap, then why not sell the SR-325?  If, in your mind, you have picked out a headphone that is superior and you enjoy it much more, then I think returning it due to cost reasons is a bit crazy.  Then again, if it's the fact that you need to feed yourself, your family or have other needs for your money, then holding onto the RS1i would seem like a not-so-good option.
> 
> Enjoy!


 
 Thank you, I will definitely give my impressions after  I have spent enough time with the RS1i's. If I enjoy it much more than the 80's and the 325's, I wouldn't think twice about keeping them due to the price difference, my only issue was how much better would they sound compared to what I already have, so if I enjoy them that much and feel the price difference is worth it then I'm all for it. Another thing is I really don't want to have three pairs of headphones (thats just the way I am), so I would sell one of the other two. I can say this, I've been listening to them for a little while tonight, and my first impressions are they do seem to me, like a cross between the 80's and the 325's, which I have plenty of listening time with both of them and there are certain things I like about each of them, so the RS1i may very well be the one headphone I was in search of, only time will tell, but they do sound nice in the very little time I have listened to them. Thanks again. 


edgard varese said:


> Congrats on the new RS1is.   I liked mine right out of the box, but I think they are still in the process of being run in.  I usually manage an hour or 90 minutes a day on them, and I've had them for about a month or so.  I wasn't sure I'd like the l-pads after reading varying comments about them, but they seem quite soft to me and don't hurt my ears at all.  I tried my spare pair of flats with them and went straight back to the l-pads.
> 
> One good thing is that if you decide they are not worth the difference in price, you can always sell them here.


 
 Thank you, they do sound good right out of the box, but I do feel they need burn in time also. I have no problem at all with the (L) cushions as far as the comfort/sound is concerned, these just happen to be exceptionally soft to me as compared to the (L) cushions I bought for the 80's, and the 325's for the first time, they feel as ie they are already broken in. Thanks again.


----------



## wje

joseph69 said:


> Thank you, I will definitely give my impressions after  I have spent enough time with the RS1i's. If I enjoy it much more than the 80's and the 325's, I wouldn't think twice about keeping them due to the price difference,_* my only issue was how much better would they sound compared to what I already have, *_so if I enjoy them that much and feel the price difference is worth it then I'm all for it. Another thing is I really don't want to have three pairs of headphones (thats just the way I am), so I would sell one of the other two. I can say this, I've been listening to them for a little while tonight, and my first impressions are they do seem to me, like a cross between the 80's and the 325's, which I have plenty of listening time with both of them and there are certain things I like about each of them, so the RS1i may very well be the one headphone I was in search of, only time will tell, but they do sound nice in the very little time I have listened to them. Thanks again.
> 
> Thank you, they do sound good right out of the box, but I do feel they need burn in time also. I have no problem at all with the (L) cushions as far as the comfort/sound is concerned, these just happen to be exceptionally soft to me as compared to the (L) cushions I bought for the 80's, and the 325's for the first time, they feel as ie they are already broken in. Thanks again.


 
  
 I think what you seek might be hard to score, or apply a label to.  The strength in the RS1i is with the refinement in sound.  Sure, the bass is better - others have called it "natural" due to the mahogany cups.  Also, there are so many variables that could change the sound that you have options to try - and not all of the are too costly.  Try variations of pads.  Try some different DACs in the music chain - you don't have to spend mega-bucks.  If you have a tube amp, try some tube swapping to see where the sound might improve for you.
  
 Finally, keep in mind that you're not buying a Flavor of the Month headphone.  Fortunately, the Grados look as if they retain a good portion of their value.  If you had to sell them, you'd still get a pretty good sum of cash in doing so.  People in audio will spend 300% for an upgrade that only provides a 5% gain in performance or the sound.


----------



## joseph69

wje said:


> I think what you seek might be hard to score, or apply a label to.  The strength in the RS1i is with the refinement in sound.  Sure, the bass is better - others have called it "natural" due to the mahogany cups.  Also, there are so many variables that could change the sound that you have options to try - and not all of the are too costly.  Try variations of pads.  Try some different DACs in the music chain - you don't have to spend mega-bucks.  If you have a tube amp, try some tube swapping to see where the sound might improve for you.
> 
> Finally, keep in mind that you're not buying a Flavor of the Month headphone.  Fortunately, the Grados look as if they retain a good portion of their value.  If you had to sell them, you'd still get a pretty good sum of cash in doing so.  People in audio will spend 300% for an upgrade that only provides a 5% gain in performance or the sound.


 
  
 I do have the LD1+, Magni/Modi, Adcom GFP-710, Meridian-203DAC, MBP, and Sony 6-7 and 801es models, so I will definitely be using all of them with the RS1i's, but I am already enjoying the way they sound with the LD1+/Modi/MBP tonight. 
 Like you stated above "you don't have to spend mega bucks", I totally agree with this, this is why I was skeptical about purchasing the RS1i's, but I had to for my own experience, and so far its a nice one. After listening to these for sometime, going back to the 80's and the 325's will let me know if I'm that much more impressed with the RS1i's. Thanks for your positive suggestions.


----------



## wje

I think I've found a way to survive with the TTVJ flats pads.  Others have indicated that their ears can hurt when using them.  The foam that rests on the ears is pretty dense, and pretty thin.  I cut some rings out of soft felt and placed these rings between the pads and my ears.  I've retained the qualities of the flat pads, as well as improved the comfort level when using them.  It really has allowed for a variation in the abilities of the RS1i for performance.  As another alternative, the modded Sennheiser 414 pads work well, too and are quite comfortable.  The flats and my RS1i are providing me with a silly amount of bass that I seriously never thought a Grado could achieve.  Or, maybe it has been awhile since I've heard some great Grado sound.  
  
 After getting the RS1i and then the PS-500 about a week and a half later, I was concerned that having two headphones in the same price league might not be too good.  But, the reality is that I can use the PS-500 with my G-Cush pads and have a completely different high-end sound when I want to listen to music with that option, too.
  
 For the past few years, I've been on a bit of journey by trying, buying and selling other headphones from other companies.  In each case, I would tend to be a bit critical with respect to what I was hearing.  I found myself being boxed into a corner by caring more about performance than just taking the necessary amount of time to just enjoy my music.  With that said, the Grado offering is what it is.  When I have the RS1i on with my favorite music, I've found that I'm less critical of the performance -- which is excellent by the way, but instead, I'm reconnected with the music.  My hands are tapping and my feet are tapping.  The connection has been regained.  That, to me, is the most important aspect of this hobby.
  
 As to the RS1i cost, you can basically spend that amount of money buying, selling and returning a number of pair of headphones in trying to find what is right for you.  Does this mean everyone should just jump to the RS1i?  Nope.  I'm just pointing it out as a response to the cost of the RS1i.  Again, you only live once.


----------



## Jesterphile

Got my MS-Pros today, everything I loved about the RS1's but tamed. Loving them.
  
 The treble is subdued but still has plenty of energy, the mids have that lovely grado sound and the bass, to my ears, goes deeper.


----------



## jaywillin

jesterphile said:


> Got my MS-Pros today, everything I loved about the RS1's but tamed. Loving them.
> 
> The treble is subdued but still has plenty of energy, the mids have that lovely grado sound and the bass, to my ears, goes deeper.


 
 if, and if the rs1i isn't to my liking, the ms-pro would be next in line, i love my ms2


----------



## jaywillin

wje said:


> I think I've found a way to survive with the TTVJ flats pads.  Others have indicated that their ears can hurt when using them.  The foam that rests on the ears is pretty dense, and pretty thin.  I cut some rings out of soft felt and placed these rings between the pads and my ears.  I've retained the qualities of the flat pads, as well as improved the comfort level when using them.  It really has allowed for a variation in the abilities of the RS1i for performance.  As another alternative, the modded Sennheiser 414 pads work well, too and are quite comfortable.  The flats and my RS1i are providing me with a silly amount of bass that I seriously never thought a Grado could achieve.  Or, maybe it has been awhile since I've heard some great Grado sound.
> 
> After getting the RS1i and then the PS-500 about a week and a half later, I was concerned that having two headphones in the same price league might not be too good.  But, the reality is that I can use the PS-500 with my G-Cush pads and have a completely different high-end sound when I want to listen to music with that option, too.
> 
> ...


 

 i made the trip up the grado chain, the 60, ms1, 225, ms2, 500, i loved the journey, and regret somewhat Not hearing the 80, 125, 325, along the way, i may hear them yet. the journey up, to the point where i am now, was so much fun, and i learned so much(and still learning).
 i don't see myself buying anything beyond the price point i'm at now, i don't think i'd feel comfortable going more$$.
  
 right now, i see my ps500 as two headphones, with the g-cush, its my "other" non grado phone, with the L-cushes, its more grado.
 and my ms2 is my grado, which i hope/suspect the rs1i will become my go to "grado" can, and if that doesn't materialize, the ms pro would be the next i'd want to try. if  don't quite like it, i could be happy with the 225i(or ms2) and the 500.
  
 when i had the hifiman he-4, i listened to it pretty much exclusively for 3 days,it was good, did some things great, but, i never connected to the music they i do with anything in the grado family, and that was the kiss of death for me.


----------



## Edgard Varese

jesterphile said:


> Got my MS-Pros today, everything I loved about the RS1's but tamed. Loving them.
> 
> The treble is subdued but still has plenty of energy, the mids have that lovely grado sound and the bass, to my ears, goes deeper.


 
  
 Oh man looks like my wallet is going to be even lighter.  Maybe next year...


----------



## wje

jaywillin said:


> if, and if the rs1i isn't to my liking, the ms-pro would be next in line, i love my ms2


 
  
  
 I think there might be some low-cost suggestions that can be provided for you if you feel the RS1i needs a bit of taming.  I've been through a half-dozen scenarios and approaches.  With each one, I was able to control the output to a degree and provide a sound flavor that pleased me.
  
 I'd love to list out the scenarios and observations, but too busy for the next few days.


----------



## jaywillin

wje said:


> I think there might be some low-cost suggestions that can be provided for you if you feel the RS1i needs a bit of taming.  I've been through a half-dozen scenarios and approaches.  With each one, I was able to control the output to a degree and provide a sound flavor that pleased me.
> 
> I'd love to list out the scenarios and observations, but too busy for the next few days.


 
 no problem, it'll be a while before the rs1i will arrive, i'd be interested though.
 the pair i'm getting is used, so them burning in shouldn't be a problem, from hearing people talk about them, i'm not expecting a problem
 but you never know until you hear them.
 and if all goes good with the rs1i, and i haven't sold the ms2's, i might try my hand at modding them, if anybody knows of something i could do with them, change the drivers to turbulent drivers ??


----------



## wje

jaywillin said:


> no problem, it'll be a while before the rs1i will arrive, i'd be interested though.
> the pair i'm getting is used, so them burning in shouldn't be a problem, from hearing people talk about them, i'm not expecting a problem
> but you never know until you hear them.
> and if all goes good with the rs1i,* and i haven't sold the ms2's, i might try my hand at modding them*, if anybody knows of something i could do with them, change the drivers to turbulent drivers ??


 
  
 I think if you consider going the route of the Turbulent Labs "x" driver, you have to realize that the cost would be $135.00 and about a 2-week wait to arrive.  In then end, you'll still have an aluminum MS-2 cup, but with somewhat better drivers installed.  I think before I would seek towards the Magnum driver upgrade option, I'd look into some mahogany cup liners to tame the frequencies a bit and see if the bass can slightly improve and benefit from the mahogany.  That would be my first consideration.
  
 The pair of RS1i Grados that I have were also well-broken in, so from day 1, I could hear and acclimate myself to the specific sound of the headphone without any questions or hopes that the sound might change a bit over time and with use.  It made the process much better for transitioning over to them.


----------



## jaywillin

wje said:


> I think if you consider going the route of the Turbulent Labs "x" driver, you have to realize that the cost would be $135.00 and about a 2-week wait to arrive.  In then end, you'll still have an aluminum MS-2 cup, but with somewhat better drivers installed.  I think before I would seek towards the Magnum driver upgrade option, I'd look into some mahogany cup liners to tame the frequencies a bit and see if the bass can slightly improve and benefit from the mahogany.  That would be my first consideration.


 
 i've spent some time tonight with the ms2, and while its not perfect, it does have great balance, and i wouldn't want to do much to upset that.
 the wood liner idea sounds intriguing , well, i'm in no rush, and i'll probably wait till the rs1i gets here and see what i think of it before i make any real plans


----------



## HPiper

I see we have yet another 'Why would anybody in their right mind listen to a Grado headphone!?' thread again. You know, you don't see threads like that about any other manufacturer except Grado. Kind of strange. Should start one about HiFiMan or Audese and see how that flys..probably get banned in about 10 mins.


----------



## Jesterphile

Grado fans aren't soft  Always love the uproar of defense when someone mentions the awful treble on the HE400's


----------



## Edgard Varese

hpiper said:


> I see we have yet another 'Why would anybody in their right mind listen to a Grado headphone!?' thread again. You know, you don't see threads like that about any other manufacturer except Grado. Kind of strange. Should start one about HiFiMan or Audese and see how that flys..probably get banned in about 10 mins.


 
  
 That's a necro thread I think... someone brought it back to life the other day.  Still there were at least two people in there who seemed insulted by the fact that some people like Grados.


----------



## wje

hpiper said:


> I see we have yet another 'Why would anybody in their right mind listen to a Grado headphone!?' thread again. You know, you don't see threads like that about any other manufacturer except Grado. Kind of strange. Should start one about HiFiMan or Audese and see how that flys..probably get banned in about 10 mins.


 
  
 I think it's just a case of too much free time on one's hands, so some member starts such a thread.  I've come and gone with many headphone brands and many models.  Sure, there are those that I think are the best thing since sliced bread at times, but when you use them enough, you can spot the weaknesses.  Plus, our own tastes and preferences are purely subjective.
  
 Meanwhile, I'll just keep on enjoying the music.


----------



## Nick 214

jesterphile said:


> Grado fans aren't soft  Always love the uproar of defense when someone mentions the awful treble on the HE400's


 
  
 We're hardened by the feel of our earpads. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 NK


----------



## Nick 214

jaywillin said:


> if, and if the rs1i isn't to my liking, the ms-pro would be next in line, i love my ms2


 
  
 They're not the eaisest thing to find, but you really owe it to yourself to obtain a pair of HF2s.
  
 Mine sound so different from any other Grado I've tried... I just love them. That being said, I have not tasted the rarified air of the HP1/HP2/PS1. 
  
 NK


----------



## jaywillin

nick 214 said:


> They're not the eaisest thing to find, but you really owe it to yourself to obtain a pair of HF2s.
> 
> Mine sound so different from any other Grado I've tried... I just love them. That being said, I have not tasted the rarified air of the HP1/HP2/PS1.
> 
> NK


 
 i had wondered about those, i'd seen one somewhere


----------



## Nick 214

jaywillin said:


> i had wondered about those, i'd seen one somewhere


 
  
 They're quite limited, and just sound different. The people who have them tend to keep them, and that's always a good sign. 
  
 NK


----------



## stacker45

My HP2 sound great, but i still preffer my PS1000.


----------



## wje

stacker45 said:


> My HP2 sound great, but i still preffer my PS1000.


 
  
 Your HP2 is your cash reserve fund.  If you come into a serious need for some money, you can just list those for sale.  I'm quite sure they appreciate a bit over time as they are rare to come by.


----------



## stacker45

Yes, especially when you consider that I just paid $350 for my HP1000, obviously, the seller didn't know how much they were worth.


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> Yes, especially when you consider that I just paid $350 for my HP1000, obviously, the seller didn't know how much they were worth.


 
  
  
 Wow.....nice haul!
  
 You should be very stoked, indeed.


----------



## wje

stacker45 said:


> Yes, especially when you consider that I just paid $350 for my HP1000, obviously, the seller didn't know how much they were worth.


 
  
 Please share the name and phone number of this individual.  I'd like to call them and see if any sales of audio gear are planned in the near future.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
  
I'd probably like to get a 2-channel Bryston amp for $459 if he'd have such a piece available.


----------



## stacker45

Actually, I purchase them at an autorized Grado dealer, they were selling them as a favor for an old client of theirs who i'm guessing had bought them new at that same store almost 20 years before.


----------



## wje

stacker45 said:


> Actually, I purchase them at an autorized Grado dealer, they were selling them as a favor for an old client of theirs who i'm guessing had bought them new at that same store almost 20 years before.


 
  
 Oh, and a slight reading issue on my part.  I initially thought it was the PS-1000.  Still a good deal, though.


----------



## stacker45

Yeah!, I think so too.


----------



## Nick 214

stacker45 said:


> Actually, I purchase them at an autorized Grado dealer, they were selling them as a favor for an old client of theirs who i'm guessing had bought them new at that same store almost 20 years before.


 
  
 It's great to know that such dealers still exist today. 
  
 NK


----------



## brokenthumb

Just listed my HD800 for sale, the PS500 prevailed.  It's not technically on the same level of the HD800 but I enjoy listening to music more with the PS500 and that's what matters in the end.


----------



## swspiers

brokenthumb said:


> Just listed my HD800 for sale, the PS500 prevailed.  It's not technically on the same level of the HD800 but I enjoy listening to music more with the PS500 and that's what matters in the end.


 
  
 Wow, that one heck of a statement!
  
 for some of us, Grado really seems to do something right.  what is it about the PS500 that made it more enjoyable than the venerable HD800?


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Wow, that one heck of a statement!
> 
> for some of us, Grado really seems to do something right.  what is it about the PS500 that made it more enjoyable than the venerable HD800?



While my experience with non grados is limited, Grados headphones just let me connect to the music, specs be damned!
On another thread, we were talking about the hrt microstreamer, and how it had soul, grados have soul, its that thing that can't be measured , but just has me smiling, grooving !


----------



## brokenthumb

swspiers said:


> Wow, that one heck of a statement!
> 
> for some of us, Grado really seems to do something right.  what is it about the PS500 that made it more enjoyable than the venerable HD800?


 
  
 I think the main thing I like about the PS500 is it just lets you forget about the hardware and experience the music.  With the HD800 I'm constantly analyzing the music and hardware.  I also like to listen at lower volumes (65 - 75 dB) and the HD800 doesn't start to really shine until it's around 80 dB or louder to my ears.


----------



## Nick 214

jaywillin said:


> While my experience with non grados is limited, Grados headphones just let me connect to the music, specs be damned!
> On another thread, we were talking about the hrt microstreamer, and how it had soul, grados have soul, its that thing that can't be measured , but just has me smiling, grooving !


 
  
 I basically agree. When I'm in the mood for some warm-toned fun I reach for the HF2s. When I want to hear _every detail_ I reach for the HD650. 
  
 NK


----------



## wormsdriver

brokenthumb said:


> Just listed my HD800 for sale, the PS500 prevailed.  It's not technically on the same level of the HD800 but I enjoy listening to music more with the PS500 and that's what matters in the end.


 
 I did the same thing some time ago. I had an LCD2 and got rid of it when I got my Rs2's. I got sooo much more enjoyment out of them, than I ever did out of the LCD2's!


----------



## SirBenn21

wormsdriver said:


> I did the same thing some time ago. I had an LCD2 and got rid of it when I got my Rs2's. I got sooo much more enjoyment out of them, than I ever did out of the LCD2's!


 
  
 Same here with my RS1i.


----------



## markm1

sirbenn21 said:


> Same here with my RS1i.


 
  
 Wow, that's quite an endorsement.


----------



## Jesterphile

I also did that with my MS-Pros.


----------



## Focker

brokenthumb said:


> Just listed my HD800 for sale, the PS500 prevailed.  It's not technically on the same level of the HD800 but I enjoy listening to music more with the PS500 and that's what matters in the end.


 
  
 Having many years experience in home audio really helped me when I decided to take the plunge into head-fi. One of the lessons I learned when I took a chance on some entry level Magnepan MMGs was that it's fully possible to get as much or more enjoyment out of a less expensive speaker than it is a higher end, or more highly regarded, one. It just so happens that the same thing happened to me that has just now happened to you - I fell in love with a headphone that would not be considered by most to be the "best" choice. The ONLY thing that matters to me is how much enjoyment I get out of something, and for whatever reason the 500s just do it for me. Of course, I also give myself permission to have a headphone harem, of sorts, and one of the great things about head-fi is that it's much more feasible to have several pairs of phones to enjoy, whereas I'm not likely to start buying multiple pairs of speakers to go swapping in and out. But if I HAD to make a choice, just as I typically do with speakers, I would feel no pressure whatsoever to go with anything other than the choice that provided me the most enjoyment. So kudos


----------



## stacker45

I think it's safe to say that the RS1i and the PS500 are the two Grados that get the most love in their whole lineup, and understandably so, i might add.


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> I think it's safe to say that the RS1i and the PS500 are the two Grados that get the most love in their whole lineup, and understandably so, i might add.


 
 and barring any problems, by the end of the week, i'll have the good fortune to have both , the rs1i is due thursday


----------



## MacedonianHero

jaywillin said:


> and barring any problems, by the end of the week, i'll have the good fortune to have both , the rs1i is due thursday


 
  
 Congrats Jay! The two best John Grado headphones I've heard! Please let us know what you think.
  
 Next up I suppose the MAD EAR+HD to drive them?


----------



## jaywillin

macedonianhero said:


> Congrats Jay! The two best John Grado headphones I've heard! Please let us know what you think.
> 
> Next up I suppose the MAD EAR+HD to drive them?


 
 i may need to slow down a bit, especially since the holidays are fast approaching , maybe after the first of the year !
 i must say, if its better than the lyr, with the mullards and bugle boys , it must be very nice indeed ! (i was snooping around the MAD website the other day) i may be doomed


----------



## MacedonianHero

jaywillin said:


> i may need to slow down a bit, especially since the holidays are fast approaching , maybe after the first of the year !
> i must say, if its better than the lyr, with the mullards and bugle boys , it must be very nice indeed ! (i was snooping around the MAD website the other day) i may be doomed


 
  
 No rush...I was just joking.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  While I owned the Lyr, I was Grado-less at the time, so I can't comment on that pairing.
  
 But seriously, the MAD Ear+HD is the best Grado amp I've heard (including the Melos). Dr. Lloyd is a class act to deal with as well.
  
 Please let us know what you think about your RS1i's when they arrive.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i may need to slow down a bit, especially since the holidays are fast approaching , maybe after the first of the year !
> i must say, if its better than the lyr, with the mullards and bugle boys , it must be very nice indeed ! (i was snooping around the MAD website the other day) i may be doomed


 
  
 I was just snooping around the Maple tree website tonight myself!
 I was looking at the Mad Ear +ll, because it seems you can pair it with a remote volume control!


----------



## wormsdriver

man, I sold my Rs1's and kept the Rs2's because I needed some extra $$$. I've always enjoyed the Rs2 very much, but now that I don't have the Rs1's I sure do miss the hell outta them! I found the Rs1 paired extremely well with my CEntrance Hifi-M8, but I now realize that the Rs2 did not scale up as great as the Rs1 did with that pairing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 from my experience the Rs1 really does scale up well with a powerful amp, the rs2 doesn't...


----------



## CH23

Lurking in this thread makes me want to get a pair of RS1's more and more.

EDIT:somehow my message didn't show up, but when editing, it does. weird...

since writing it, i got an e-mail, with an offer for a PS1000 i think i can't refuse.

what other grado does the PS1000 sound most alike?

--CH23


----------



## bassboysam

ch23 said:


> Lurking in this thread makes me want to get a pair of RS1's more and more.
> 
> 
> EDIT:somehow my message didn't show up, but when editing, it does. weird...
> ...





I don't know from experience, but I've seen it mentioned a few times as the 325.


----------



## swspiers

stacker45 said:


> I think it's safe to say that the RS1i and the PS500 are the two Grados that get the most love in their whole lineup, and understandably so, i might add.


 
  
 Since we're all Grado-philes on this thread, I think you're right.
  
 But I also think that the SR-60i is vastly under-rated.  And as far as I know, it is still the #1 selling Grado that they have.  Lots of love out there


----------



## Edgard Varese

swspiers said:


> Since we're all Grado-philes on this thread, I think you're right.
> 
> But I also think that the SR-60i is vastly under-rated.  And as far as I know, it is still the #1 selling Grado that they have.  Lots of love out there


 
  
 The SR60 is the gateway drug of Grado.  And I mean that with the utmost affection.


----------



## jaywillin

edgard varese said:


> The SR60 is the gateway drug of Grado.  And I mean that with the utmost affection.


 
 it was my first !!


----------



## Edgard Varese

jaywillin said:


> it was my first !!


 
  
 Mine too. 
  
 I had a lower-end Senn (forget which) which the cat chewed the cable through when we first got her as a kitten, and my friend had a pair of SR60s he wanted to sell, so I bought them.  I liked the Senns ok, but I loved the Grados from the first moment.


----------



## jaywillin

edgard varese said:


> Mine too.
> 
> I had a lower-end Senn (forget which) which the cat chewed the cable through when we first got her as a kitten, and my friend had a pair of SR60s he wanted to sell, so I bought them.  I liked the Senns ok, but I loved the Grados from the first moment.



My first headphone I bought period was a sennheiser, the hd203, it too sounded OK, but something made me want to try for something better, and reading about the sr60 and 80 for so many years, I got a pair of 60i's and it was on from there!


----------



## Edgard Varese

jaywillin said:


> My first headphone I bought period was a sennheiser, the hd203, it too sounded OK, but something made me want to try for something better, and reading about the sr60 and 80 for so many years, I got a pair of 60i's and it was on from there!


 
  
 Jay, I can't wait for those RS1is to arrive at your house.  Really looking forward to hearing your reaction.


----------



## SirBenn21

markm1 said:


> Wow, that's quite an endorsement.


 
  
 I just found myself constantly reaching for my RS1i's. The LCD's had the best sub-bass though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


jesterphile said:


> I also did that with my MS-Pros.


 
  
 Wish I never swapped my MS-Pro's.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> it was my first !!


 
  
 My SR80i's with the Vibro classic wooden cups and (L) cushions just blow me away every time  I listen to them. They have given me the first and only WOW! experience (even stock) even after purchasing the MS2i, 325is and now owning the RS1i. I've never been so impressed, especially for the price. But this can also be because it was my first Grado experience, I'm pretty sure if any of the other models I own/owned were purchased before the 80i's, I would have felt the same way (I think).
 I can absolutely say they are an exeptional headphone to *ME*, even after climbing the Grado ladder. I know 100% I would never part with my 80i's, and if they failed, I would go out and buy another pair immediately!!!


----------



## jaywillin

Joseph, how would you say the rs1i and ms2i compare, ?


----------



## whirlwind

I am currently searching for a 2nd hand MAD EAR + HD to pair with my RS1i......if anybody has one they are remotely thinking of getting rid of....please pm me.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> Joseph, how would you say the rs1i and ms2i compare,


 
 I owned the MS2i and by all means it is a great sounding headphone but it just wasn't my taste. To me the MS2i and the (325is which I currently own) sound nothing like the RS1i. I also didn't think the MS2's sounded anything like the 325's. The MS2i's had a mi-bass that to me drowned out everything else, so to me there is no comparison between the MS2i and the RS1i, (they are just two different headphones IMO).  
  The SR80i IMO comes pretty close to sounding like the RS1i, but don't forget I still have to spend more time with the RS1i, I only got it last Thursday. So far compared to the 80i the RS1i has a little more bass, a slightly bigger soundstage and depth, and I hear a bit more subtle detail, but the higher frequencies to me so far can be a little fatiguing, and as of now they don't seem as crystal clear as my 80's.
 Compared to the SR325is's it sounds to me like the 325's have a tighter bass and a much stronger, smoother, more powerful mid-range with vocals guitars and brass at higher volumes without being fatigued, ( slightly darker, more controlled) but the sound stage seems much narrower with the 325's at times as compared the the 80's and the RS1i's. Don't forget the 80's and the 325's have plenty of hours on them both, so these are just my initial impressions with the RS1i's so far.
 Also last night I listened to the RS1i's out of my home system, Adcom-GFP-710 and Meridian-203dac and Sony CDP-C801ES and they sounded the best with these sources so far as compared to the MBP with the LD1+/Modi and the Magni/Modi. Both the 80 and the RS1i sound great out of my home system, yet the 325is's don't sound nearly as good out of my home system, but they sound great with the MBP, LD1+/Modi and the Magni/Modi... Go figure.
 I can't wait for you to get your RS1's, so I can hear your impressions on them.
 BTW, my 80's sound great out of all of my equipment, and I'm not saying the RS1i's had a problem with any of my equipment, they sounded best so far to me out of my home system, (much more controlled) especially with the higher frequencies.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I owned the MS2i and by all means it is a great sounding headphone but it just wasn't my taste. To me the MS2i and the (325is which I currently own) sound nothing like the RS1i. I also didn't think the MS2's sounded anything like the 325's. The MS2i's had a mi-bass that to me drowned out everything else, so to me there is no comparison between the MS2i and the RS1i, (they are just two different headphones IMO).
> The SR80i IMO comes pretty close to sounding like the RS1i, but don't forget I still have to spend more time with the RS1i, I only got it last Thursday. So far compared to the 80i the RS1i has a little more bass, a slightly bigger soundstage and depth, and I hear a bit more subtle detail, but the higher frequencies to me so far can be a little fatiguing, and as of now they don't seem as crystal clear as my 80's.
> Compared to the SR325is's it sounds to me like the 325's have a tighter bass and a much stronger, smoother, more powerful mid-range with vocals guitars and brass at higher volumes without being fatigued, ( slightly darker, more controlled) but the sound stage seems much narrower with the 325's at times as compared the the 80's and the RS1i's. Don't forget the 80's and the 325's have plenty of hours on them both, so these are just my initial impressions with the RS1i's so far.
> Also last night I listened to the RS1i's out of my home system, Adcom-GFP-710 and Meridian-203dac and Sony CDP-C801ES and they sounded the best with these sources so far as compared to the MBP with the LD1+/Modi and the Magni/Modi. Both the 80 and the RS1i sound great out of my home system, yet the 325is's don't sound nearly as good out of my home system, but they sound great with the MBP, LD1+/Modi and the Magni/Modi... Go figure.
> ...


 
  
  
 i remember you and i having pretty different takes on the ms2i, not that you thought it was bad or anything, just confirmed how we all hear things differently. the way you describe the 80, is kinda how i feel about the ms2, to me, it sounds good with everything, where the 500 is more dependent on associated gear, and music, but the 500 is way more capable when fed properly
 also,based on  your description of the 80 and 325, i'll be sure to stop by hi fi buys and give them a listen when i finally get to nashville !


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i remember you and i having pretty different takes on the ms2i, not that you thought it was bad or anything, just confirmed how we all hear things differently. the way you describe the 80, is kinda how i feel about the ms2, to me, it sounds good with everything, where the 500 is more dependent on associated gear, and music, but the 500 is way more capable when fed properly
> also,based on  your description of the 80 and 325, i'll be sure to stop by hi fi buys and give them a listen when i finally get to nashville !


 
  
 Most say the 325 is to shrill for them, but I do not feel that way at all, in-fact from day one I didn't even think this, but they do have a different sound from all the Grado's that I've heard/owned including the MS2i.
 And yes I do believe the MS2i is an excellent headphone, very powerful and strong in the mid-range as far as I remember. They reminded me of a full-range box speaker on my head, and I don't mean this in a bad way at all.


----------



## stacker45

My first encounter with Grados was with the RS1, I owned Senns HD600 at the time, and I remember thinking to myself , Oh crap!, I bought the wrong headphones, a few weeks later, I sold the HD600 and bought my GS1000, that was it, I was hooked.


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> My first encounter with Grados was with the RS1, I owned Senns HD600 at the time, and I remember thinking to myself , Oh crap!, I bought the wrong headphones, a few weeks later, I sold the HD600 and bought my GS1000, that was it, I was hooked.


 
 lol, i've had that Oh crap! before
 the hd600 was really going to be the next headphone i bought after the ps500  but the hifiman he-4 came next, and it was kinda hard for me to figure it out, one track, great, the next not so.
 all during this time, looking for a hd600, getting the he-4, i kept hearing all this talk about the rs1i, and then i just decided to go for it before i listen to anything else !


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> My first encounter with Grados was with the RS1, I owned Senns HD600 at the time, and I remember thinking to myself , Oh crap!, I bought the wrong headphones, a few weeks later, I sold the HD600 and bought my GS1000, that was it, I was hooked.


 
  
 I know you own the 80's but didn't realize you owned the RS1's, since putting the (L) cushions on your 80's whats your opinion on how they measure up to the RS1's? Also do you have wooden cups on your 80's?


----------



## MacedonianHero

joseph69 said:


> I was just snooping around the Maple tree website tonight myself!
> I was looking at the Mad Ear +ll, because it seems you can pair it with a remote volume control!


 
  
 The Super II is the better all around amp, but for Grado's the Ear+HD is the better amp IMO/IME.


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> man, I sold my Rs1's and kept the Rs2's because I needed some extra $$$. I've always enjoyed the Rs2 very much, but now that I don't have the Rs1's I sure do miss the hell outta them! I found the Rs1 paired extremely well with my CEntrance Hifi-M8, but I now realize that the Rs2 did not scale up as great as the Rs1 did with that pairing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 well then i should be in fine shape with the lyr !


----------



## joseph69

*MacedonianHero *(Fly By Night)
*"*The Super II is the better all around amp, but for Grado's the Ear+HD is the better amp IMO/IME.*"* 
  
 Thanks for the heads up but I was just looking because I just started reading the RS1 appreciation thread being that I very recently purchased them and read how people really liked the Mad ear +hd so I was just checking them out, thanks though.


----------



## MacedonianHero

joseph69 said:


> The Super II is the better all around amp, but for Grado's the Ear+HD is the better amp IMO/IME.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up but I was just looking because I just started reading the RS1 appreciation thread being that I very recently purchased them and read how people really liked the Mad ear +hd so I was just checking them out, thanks though.


 
  
 No worries. All I can say of all the headphones / amps I've owned, the synergy between the RS1 and MAD Ear+HD or the T1 and WA2 were definitely two to remember!


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> I know you own the 80's but didn't realize you owned the RS1's, since putting the (L) cushions on your 80's whats your opinion on how they measure up to the RS1's? Also do you have wooden cups on your 80's?


 
  
  
 I never ''owned'' the RS1. This was in 2006, I was looking to buy a quality extension cord for my HD600, and I heard that Grado made one, so I went to this autorized Grado and Sennheiser dealer who had it in stock.
  
 Once in the store, I asked if I could listen to the RS1, and since they also had the HD600, I figured why not compare the two. It was then that my jaw dropped when I saw how much detail I was missing with my HD600.
  
 Funny story, sort of, this is the same dealer were I had gone to a few years later to buy a cartridge and a felt mat for my Technics SL1200 MK2, and ended up brigning back a pair of mint HP1000 that they were selling for a good client of theirs,  for $350,  I was so exited, that I forgot about the mat, and left.
  
 The whole HP1000 story goes like this. At the time, I didn't know how rare and well regarded the HP1000 were, it's only after doing a little research, later the day that i bought my cartridge, that I found out how much they were selling for. I'll never forget the look on that poor salesmen face when I informed him that he could've bought them straight from his client and turn a big profit. The story doesn't say if he informed the client (an elderly gentlemen) of the actual value of his headphones, I hope he didn't, poor man, it's enough to give him a heart attack.


----------



## joseph69

My mistake, I see, you compared the two at the dealer and realized the detail that the RS1 had over the HD600 and then sometime after you just went straight to the higher end Grado and skipped right over the RS1 
 Funny story about the HP1000, and what fortunate timing being you were there for the cartridge and the felt, timing is everything!


----------



## jaywillin

well, finally got in touch with hound dog amps aka alessandro regarding my ms2, and repairs to the driver grill/cloth
 he has the same flat rate grado does, $100 gets you a complete rebuild, cable, drivers etc.
 i did find out the ones have have are not the most current version, but his advice, was as long as there are no
 other real issues, and the fix(the dryer sheets) i did seems to be working was keep them another year or so, then go for a rebuild then.


----------



## whirlwind

macedonianhero said:


> No worries. All I can say of all the headphones / amps I've owned, the synergy between the RS1 and MAD Ear+HD or the T1 and WA2 were definitely two to remember!


 
  
  
 I am currently saving my cash......I will have a MAD EAR + HD.......hopefully I will be able to find a 2nd hand one, even though it is tough to find.


----------



## MacedonianHero

whirlwind said:


> I am currently saving my cash......I will have a MAD EAR + HD.......hopefully I will be able to find a 2nd hand one, even though it is tough to find.


 
  
 Good luck...they don't come up very frequently.


----------



## 16tons

hi, i have a pair of hf2 (bought on this forum) that i use with an ampli little dotI+ with 66cq6 tubes and a hifimediy dac. I find the bowls uncomfortable and with a bad sound, i've tried also the 414 sehnneiser(that i used with sr80)  and find these better then bowls but i should buy a pair of flat pads for best performance? i know the flat are the best choice for sr60/80 and some other models but it is the same for hf2?  Considering also the price of about 62$  for my country, they are really better than yallow sennheiser?


----------



## joseph69

I just ordered TTVJ flat pads last night to hear if I will like them with the RS1i's, I do believe these pads used to come stock on the RS!'s, so I figured I'd try them out.
 BTW, I'm starting to enjoy the RS1i's more and more being that they have some more time on them. Last night was the first time I relaxed on the couch and just listened, and I must say you don't have to critically listen to them to hear everything, you can actually relax and hear everything without trying, which is very nice. I still think the price is a little steep. but from what I'm hearing as they burn-in the price of them burns away! I think I can say its a safe bet that they are staying home with me!


----------



## whirlwind

I kind of figured that the more you listened to them....the more you would fall in love


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> I kind of figured that the more you listened to them....the more you would fall in love


 
  
 As I was repling to the Grado RS1i Appreciation Thread, you were replying to this thread, take a look at my last post over there, you took the word right out of my mouth!!!


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> As I was repling to the Grado RS1i Appreciation Thread, you were replying to this thread, take a look at my last post over there, you took the word right out of my mouth!!!


 
  
  
 LOL....that is pretty funny.


----------



## jaywillin

> I think I can say its a safe bet that they are staying home with me!


 
 i kinda had a feeling they'd stay !


----------



## joseph69

Yeah, the more I listen the more I like.
 Hopefully your RS1's will come tomorrow.


----------



## jaywillin

They should , they left Louisville today around 5p


----------



## HPiper

joseph69 said:


> I just ordered TTVJ flat pads last night to hear if I will like them with the RS1i's, I do believe these pads used to come stock on the RS!'s, so I figured I'd try them out.
> BTW, I'm starting to enjoy the RS1i's more and more being that they have some more time on them. Last night was the first time I relaxed on the couch and just listened, and I must say you don't have to critically listen to them to hear everything, you can actually relax and hear everything without trying, which is very nice. I still think the price is a little steep. but from what I'm hearing as they burn-in the price of them burns away! I think I can say its a safe bet that they are staying home with me!


 
 Are the TTVJ pads the same as the flat pads that come standard on the SR125i phones or are they different in some way?


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> Are the TTVJ pads the same as the flat pads that come standard on the SR125i phones or are they different in some way?


 
  
  No, (S) cushions come stock on the 125's, they have a slight concave shape to them and cover the drivers. I've never actually seen the TTVJ flats in person, but from photos they look totally flat with slits around them and a hole in the centers for the drivers. It actually looks like to me they put the drivers closest to the ears than any other pad I have seen/had. And like I said I think the original RS1's came stock with these pads so I can't wait to hear what they sound like.


----------



## HPiper

That is one claim to fame that Grado has, I don't know of any other headphone that has such a large selection of earpads to choose from.


----------



## wje

Here's a good shot that provides a good view so one can see the TTVJ flats in action.


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> I just ordered TTVJ flat pads last night to hear if I will like them with the RS1i's, I do believe these pads used to come stock on the RS!'s, so I figured I'd try them out.
> BTW, I'm starting to enjoy the RS1i's more and more being that they have some more time on them. Last night was the first time I relaxed on the couch and just listened, and I must say you don't have to critically listen to them to hear everything, you can actually relax and hear everything without trying, which is very nice. I still think the price is a little steep. but from what I'm hearing as they burn-in the price of them burns away! I think I can say its a safe bet that they are staying home with me!


 
  
 I owned two Rs1's at the same time a few months ago. One was the older Rs1 with buttons (no serial numbers, etc.) and the other was the newer style rs1i.
  
 The TTVJ Flatts worked perfectly on the older Rs1's, but NOT on the newer Rs1i. The Rs1i with TTVJ Flats, was not very good, the bass was too boomy and more forward than the other frequencies.
  
 The old rs1 with L- cush (bowls) was quickly fatiguing in the high frequencies, the TTVJ Flats smooth them out and made everything balanced again.


----------



## bassboysam

I have an RS1 (non-i) and I prefer the TTVJ flats over bowls. However taped bowls work really well if you want a bit bigger soundstage than the flats can offer.


----------



## joseph69

Thanks for your info on the TTVJ flat pads guys. I've already ordered them so I'll just have to wait to hear them and know if I like them or not. If I find them to boomy on the RS1i I can always try them on my SR80i's to give them a bit more lower end.


----------



## wje

joseph69 said:


> Thanks for your info on the TTVJ flat pads guys. I've already ordered them so I'll just have to wait to hear them and know if I like them or not. If I find them to boomy on the RS1i I can always try them on my SR80i's to give them a bit more lower end.


 
  
  
 Yes.  I think it will be good for you to proceed with your plan.  Combinations of various pads and Grados cen be very different for each individual from both a comfort standpoint, as well as a soung signature standpoint.
  
 Also, if someone wants to get a pad that could get a signature close to what the TTVJ may offer, as well as having slightly more comfort to me, then the Sennheiser 414 pads with the reverse quarter mod is a great alternative.  The pads are about $4.97 at B&H Photo + a small shipping fee.  On Ebay, these pads sell for a crazy amount -- in the $15.00 range or so.  Plus, remember the pads can be dyed using RIT dye to get your color darker (Blue, Brown or Black).  While the black can't get real dark, it does turn out a bit lighter of a color, but will still be less of a standout on your Grados than the bright factory yellow for these pads.


----------



## austonia

.


----------



## austonia

.


----------



## parbaked

austonia said:


> looks like a great solution but TTVJ has these listed at $35 .. seems a bit excessive


 
  
 $35 plus shipping = $42 and worth every penny!
 Flats came standard on the earliest 325 and RS1...

 IMO these are the best pads and worth a try for those who want to get the most out of their SR & RS Grados.
 The foam is different/denser than the Grado or Senn pads and the modified pads aren't the same...


----------



## wje

austonia said:


> looks like a great solution but TTVJ has these listed at $35 .. seems a bit excessive


 
  
 While it does seem a bit high, it is still much less than the replacement velour ear pads for the Sennheiser HD-600 / 650 headphones.  Those pad replacements run about $58.00 before shipping.  But, you have to take into consideration, the TTVJ flats are made to the same specifications as the originals and are apparently made by the same company that made the pads for Grado.


----------



## jaywillin

the rs1i's have arrived !


----------



## joseph69

wje said:


> While it does seem a bit high, it is still much less than the replacement velour ear pads for the Sennheiser HD-600 / 650 headphones.  Those pad replacements run about $58.00 before shipping.  But, you have to take into consideration, the TTVJ flats are made to the same specifications as the originals and are apparently made by the same company that made the pads for Grado.


 
 Thanks for the info on the making of the pads, glad to know the same company still makes them.
 I'm going to try them on all of the Grado models.
  


jaywillin said:


> the rs1i's have arrived !


 
 Nice!!!
 Cant wait to hear what you have to say about them, congratulations!!!


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> the rs1i's have arrived !


 
 ERMAHGERD! I bet your excited!


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> the rs1i's have arrived !


 
  
 Ok.  I'm a little jealous


----------



## brokenthumb

swspiers said:


> Ok.  I'm a little jealous


 
  
 +1


----------



## markm1

OK-Jay-we're all waiting...especially those of us who haven't heard the RSIi.
  
 My sense is they are really, really great....but not slam dunk, slap you in the face-the most beautiful woman you've ever seen-great. My sense is it's a lot more subtle than that.
  
 But, do tell!
  
 I've read so much about those damn HP's...it feels like the way I felt about the Lord of the Rings. I actually read LOTR before as the movies came out at the ripe old age of about 40...I said, fine, I'm going to read these books I've heard people rant about incessantly my whole life.....
  
 And, I loved them!


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> OK-Jay-we're all waiting...especially those of us who haven't heard the RSIi.
> 
> My sense is they are really, really great....but not slam dunk, slap you in the face-the most beautiful woman you've ever seen-great. My sense is it's a lot more subtle than that.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 of course it hasn't been very long, i've just had them for a couple of hours so i only have some first impressions
 yeah, its not a slap in the face , mouth open, "holy cow" kinda thing, it is subtle for the most part
 it is a grado, thats for sure, i guess the easiest thing i could say right now, is it sounds like a silky sr225i
 bass is improved, the treble has detail, but not harsh, not sibilant , very smooth
 instrument separation is really good
 i do wonder how the tape mod would make it sound, i bet it would be good !
 right now i'm listening to jane's addiction, "jane say's" never heard it sound better


----------



## markm1

*right now i'm listening to jane's addiction, "jane say's" never heard it sound better*
  
 Thanks Jay-comports with what I've heard.....OBTW, good taste...love Jane's Addiction....Nothing's Shocking-killer album. Enjoy!


----------



## parbaked

I'm offering a rare, vintage Grado rig in the For Sale Forums.
 Thanks!
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/683480/vintage-grado-rig-rare-black-sr325-joseph-grado-signature-hpa-2-amplifier


----------



## rakinkeen

urbanear plattan headband or sony mdr 7506 headband which one is the worthest for grado replacement headband?


----------



## wje

rakinkeen said:


> urbanear plattan headband or sony mdr 7506 headband which one is the worthest for grado replacement headband?


 
  
 I haven't personally used the Urban Ears option, but have used the Sony band on two builds now.  I think the Sony 7506 is an excellent band.  I have provided a somewhat lengthy narrative on the Sony 7506 a few minutes ago in the following linked post:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/576717/grado-modders-go-magnum/2895#post_9842286


----------



## Drmark

First post for me, got into some in-ear love with the Monster Miles Davis Tribunes.  Entered a contest a short while later at Grado and won a set of SR10's.  Gave them to my kid as a birthday present.  Thinking meh... hope he enjoys them.
  
 Turns out I do too.  Found the PS500 for $400 on Amazon and hope they work well with my Schiit amp and DAC.  Might need to upgrade that too.  They should be here later this week.
  
 So what's the deal with the pads?


----------



## jaywillin

drmark said:


> First post for me, got into some in-ear love with the Monster Miles Davis Tribunes.  Entered a contest a short while later at Grado and won a set of SR10's.  Gave them to my kid as a birthday present.  Thinking meh... hope he enjoys them.
> 
> Turns out I do too.  Found the PS500 for $400 on Amazon and hope they work well with my Schiit amp and DAC.  Might need to upgrade that too.  They should be here later this week.
> 
> So what's the deal with the pads?


 
 wow, the ps500 for $400 thats almost half price,
 i have the ps500 too, i love mine ! what's your concern with the pads ?
 the pads do have an effect on the sound, comfort too, i have both the L-cushes, and the g-cushes,
 the g's are the most comfortable, and provide a larger soundstage , the L-cushes a more intimate staging, sound


----------



## Drmark

I have been reading that the stock pads are pretty bad.  Also when it arrives to wash them to soften them.  Will I need to replace the pads with something else?


----------



## streetdragon

drmark said:


> I have been reading that the stock pads are pretty bad.  Also when it arrives to wash them to soften them.  Will I need to replace the pads with something else?


 
  
 Which pad? S-cush, L-cush , or G-bowls?


----------



## parbaked

drmark said:


> I have been reading that the stock pads are pretty bad.  Also when it arrives to wash them to soften them.  Will I need to replace the pads with something else?


 
  
 You will be fine. I would just use them "as is".
 After you are used to them, if you find them uncomfortable or want to change the sound you can try other pads.


----------



## jaywillin

drmark said:


> I have been reading that the stock pads are pretty bad.  Also when it arrives to wash them to soften them.  Will I need to replace the pads with something else?


 
 i actually have no issues at all with the comfort of any of the pads, some do


----------



## Drmark

The stock pads, when they arrive, to wash them.  Also is the Schiit a good setup to use with these?  Also not sure which ones "pads" to replace them with.


----------



## jaywillin

i second what parbaked said
  
 as for schiit gear, mine sounds great , lyr amp, uberfrost dac


----------



## streetdragon

drmark said:


> The stock pads, when they arrive, to wash them.  Also is the Schiit a good setup to use with these?  Also not sure which ones "pads" to replace them with.


 
  
 Normally L-cush earpads are a good choice, gives a better soundstage with significantly increased clarity over the S-cush at the cost of comfort and bass impact. (and the cost of the replacement earpad)


----------



## wje

As to the question on the Modi / Magni combination, I really hate when threads get interjected with recommendations from people who tend to usually push the suggestion of what they have out there because it is something they like and the person asking the question may not like the sound at all.
  
 Thus, despite my normal reluctance to do so, I thought I'd just toss out a suggestion based on the fact that I've tested quite a few combinations for my Grados (PS-500, RS1i and Magnum X build) at the current moment, plus several pair on the past.
  
 At the moment, my FOTM (Flavor of the Millenium) is as follows:  Little Dot I+ amplifier with a great set of 5654 tubes installed.  For the DAC component, I'm using the HeadAmp Pico upsampling DAC.  This sweet little DAC is built around the Wolfson chipset, number WM8740.
  
 This combination just seems to do everything right for what I need to drive my Grado collection.  Great bass, excellent mids and a top end that doesn't have too much sizzle.
  
 Again, though, I'm just tossing this out there as a suggestion based on my person experienced with these devices vs. many others in the past.  Enjoy!


----------



## Drmark

That is a heck of a lot less than I expected.  I was figuring around 1k-1500 for both to drive my new PA500's.


----------



## Focker

There's just something about Wolfson DACs...I never was a believer that DACs sound different, but it just seems as though my ears really like Wolfsons. 
  
  
  
  
 Quote:


wje said:


> This sweet little DAC is built around the Wolfson chipset, number WM8740.


----------



## jaywillin

i hope i didn't appear to be pushing schiit gear, drmark asked if his schiit gear was ok , or good enough for the ps500's
 i just related my experience with schiit gear, drmark didn't mention m/m that i recall anyway


----------



## Drmark

I bought the Schiit combo Modi?Magni 2 days ago.  It sounds good and figured it would be a good started set.


----------



## jaywillin

drmark said:


> I bought the Schiit combo Modi?Magni 2 days ago.  It sounds good and figured it would be a good started set.


 
 its a good starting point for sure


----------



## joseph69

*JAYWILLIN *How are you liking your RS1's?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> *JAYWILLIN *How are you liking your RS1's?


 
 really like them, they don't call attention to themselves
 they just do their job, and do it well !
 they seem so well balanced to me


----------



## joseph69

Received my TTVJ flat pads to try with the RS1's yesterday, must say they make the overall bass a very big difference, but I found they also muffled the mid-range and made it very hard to hear the details  and high frequencies. I decided to try them on my SR80i's and they had given them some serious overall bass also, but unfortunately muffled the mid-range and made it hard to hear the details and the high frequencies (IMO) as well. So all in all I'm not thrilled with these pads for my tastes...at all. I very much prefer the (L) cushions on my 80' and RS1's, I didn't even bother putting them on my 325's. I've heard good things about them and I know a lot of people like them, so I'm not knocking them, they're just not for me. So if anyone finds their Grados to lack bass or to be shrill in the high frequencies you may like them. 
 I've decided to see if anyone is interested in purchasing them for $25.00 + shipping. I paid $35.00  + $1.35 shipping from MT to NY. I have the original shipping box for them and TTVJ's business card that also came with them, so they will be sent just the way I received them.    
 If anyone is interested PM me.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> really like them, they don't call attention to themselves
> they just do their job, and do it well !
> they seem so well balanced to me


 
  
 Good way to describe them, I agree. I probably have 20+ hrs on my at this point and I must say I'm really enjoying them and so glad that I got them after all of the debating I did with myself because of their price. I still feel they could have been a little less expensive in reality, but to me they are definitely worth it regardless. Plus what are you going to do, thats how much they cost!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Good way to describe them, I agree. I probably have 20+ hrs on my at this point and I must say I'm really enjoying them and so glad that I got them after all of the debating I did with myself because of their price. I still feel they could have been a little less expensive in reality, but to me they are definitely worth it regardless. Plus what are you going to do, thats how much they cost!


 
 well i bought mine used, so that helped me out regarding "perceived value"


----------



## joseph69

I know, its just that I bought mine from B&H Photo and told the salesman that I was buying them to try and may possible return them, and they were ok with that as long as it was within 30 days. If I bought them used and didm't like them I would have to resell them, and probably for less than I would have paid, so I really don't mind paying the extra money being that I think they are worth it to me. They're really nice sounding, as you know!


----------



## wje

joseph69 said:


> Received my TTVJ flat pads to try with the RS1's yesterday, must say they make the overall bass a very big difference, but I found they also muffled the mid-range and made it very hard to hear the details  and high frequencies. I decided to try them on my SR80i's and they had given them some serious overall bass also, but unfortunately muffled the mid-range and made it hard to hear the details and the high frequencies (IMO) as well. So all in all I'm not thrilled with these pads for my tastes...at all. I very much prefer the (L) cushions on my 80' and RS1's, I didn't even bother putting them on my 325's. I've heard good things about them and I know a lot of people like them, so I'm not knocking them, they're just not for me. So if anyone finds their Grados to lack bass or to be shrill in the high frequencies you may like them.
> I've decided to see if anyone is interested in purchasing them for $25.00 + shipping. I paid $35.00  + *$1.35* shipping from MT to NY. I have the original shipping box for them and TTVJ's business card that also came with them, so they will be sent just the way I received them.
> If anyone is interested PM me.


 
  
 Did you only pay $1.35 for the TTVJ flats?  Might have missed a digit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 But, you are correct.  It can be either a love or hate relationship with the pads.  As a lesser cost alternative option to try, consider the Sennheiser HD-414 pads and perform the reverse-quarter mod.  They are a softer pad, and could potentially have somewhat of an effect on the frequency (good or bad) depending on how you perceive it.  But at less than $5.00 a pair at B&H, it's a pretty good price ... even if you don't like them, or the funky yellow color.


----------



## jaywillin

Yes, they do !! 
I think , that the combo of ps500, and the rs1i is particularly good, they compliment each very nicely


----------



## wje

jaywillin said:


> Yes, they do !!
> I think , that the combo of ps500, and the rs1i is particularly good, they compliment each very nicely


 
  
 I'm strictly using  the PS-500 headphones with the G-Cush pads.  Normally, the G-Cush might perform with a bit less bass.  But since the PS-500 has a bit to spare, things kind of balance out quite nicely.  Plus, with this configuration, I think I'm able to push a bit further to the Grado flagship arena.  Granted, not in the arena, but a bit closer.  The GS-1000 that I had was just heavenly to listen to.  A bit lighter on bass, but the jazz would sound like heaven.


----------



## kvtaco17

I also agree about using the g cush with the ps500.


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> I also agree about using the g cush with the ps500.



Ditto!


----------



## kvtaco17

AND when the g cush breaks in and gets kinda flat, it sounds a little less distant. You can speed up the process with heat and pressure if you want.


----------



## bookaboo

What does the G cush do to the treble? Is the signature a little less bottom heavy and balanced with them?


----------



## kvtaco17

Yes more balanced, the bass is less in ur face, the mids and treble are more forward, but not harsh. Flatter, but not neutral. Definitely more grado sounding then stock.


----------



## joseph69

wje said:


> Did you only pay $1.35 for the TTVJ flats?  Might have missed a digit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 No I paid *$1.35 *for the *shipping *and $*35.00 *for the *pads*.
 I've also tried the reverse quarter mod and the (G) cushions, but I prefer the (L) cushions for the  Grado models that I have. It is not a sound or comfort issue for me at all, I was just exploring.


----------



## Drmark

Am I a bad father? I am trying to trade with my son, his Grado GR10's for my Monster Miles Davis tributes?


----------



## CH23

drmark said:


> Am I a bad father? I am trying to trade with my son, his Grado GR10's for my Monster Miles Davis tributes?




Hahaha, i wouldn't say that you are. 

Maybe you can switch on a weekly basis? ;P

the GR10's are amazing, i can understand your decision


----------



## streetdragon

joseph69 said:


> No I paid *$1.35 *for the *shipping *and $*35.00 *for the *pads*.
> I've also tried the reverse quarter mod and the (G) cushions, but I prefer the (L) cushions for the  Grado models that I have. It is not a sound or comfort issue for me at all, I was just exploring.


 
  
 $35 for the pads? That's quite a lot.


----------



## wje

streetdragon said:


> $35 for the pads? That's quite a lot.


 
  
  
 Considering there's just one vendor that you can get them from, it's just a not having competition.  But, it's also hard to tell how much TTVJ actually has to pay to get them into their inventory. Since they are a bit more of a specialized pad, they might have to pay a bit more, too.
  
 As I've said before, Grado pads are cheap compared to the velour ear pads on the Sennheiser HD-580/600/650 as they run about $58.00 a pair.


----------



## joseph69

streetdragon said:


> $35 for the pads? That's quite a lot.


 
  
 Yeah its a lot, but what could I do, I wanted to try them, so know I know their not for me.
 After all this isn't lets make a deal, you have to pay if you want something.


----------



## TristHeadphone

im interested in grado


----------



## swspiers

tristheadphone said:


> im interested in grado


 
  
 You're at the right place.
  
 And I am very sorry for your wallet!


----------



## streetdragon

The thing is that the Jaben reseller here sells their S-cush and L-cush at around $17 post conversion.
 (though the G-cush is much closer to $35)


----------



## joseph69

streetdragon said:


> The thing is that the Jaben reseller here sells their S-cush and L-cush at around $17 post conversion.
> (though the G-cush is much closer to $35)


 
 The Grado (G) cushions are $45.00, I once tried them also but they weren't for me either.


----------



## wje

joseph69 said:


> The Grado (G) cushions are $45.00, I once tried them also but they weren't for me either.


 
  
 You have to pair them carefully.  On the GS-1000, GS-1000i, and PS-1000 are the models that they were designed for.  But, they work pretty well on the PS-500, too.  In fact, I don't think I'll use the regular L-Cush on the PS-500s again.  The G-Cush is just pretty impressive.
  
 The downfall is that the pads can put pressure on the tops of your ears.  The headband may have to be raised up a bit. I currently use a piece of 3/4" foam that I insert between my head and the headband to raise them slightly.  Then, the pads don't rest on the tops of my ears.
  
 Then again, we all have to realize we hear things differently.  Not all pads will be all things to all people.


----------



## HPiper

Just got Aja by Steely Dan, probably heard this album 100 times but with the SR325is phones, whole new ball game.


----------



## joseph69

I'm having issues (sometimes) with myLD1+/Modi with noise interference through the USB on my MBP. I cant remember where I read about a noise filter for this type of issue, I believe I read it was about $50.00U.S. Can anybody help me out with what it is I exactly need to correct this issue, and recommend one that works well? Thanks.


----------



## wje

joseph69 said:


> I'm having issues (sometimes) with myLD1+/Modi with noise interference through the USB on my MBP. I cant remember where I read about a noise filter for this type of issue, I believe I read it was about $50.00U.S. Can anybody help me out with what it is I exactly need to correct this issue, and recommend one that works well? Thanks.


 
  
  
 There may be some other items to consider first.
  
 1) Are you using WASAPI?
  
 2) Have you utilized the latency tool to check the USB latency?  I've heard the WASAPI isn't so efficient.  Apparently, the ASIO drivers are a bit better in this regard.
  
 3) There are some adjustments for the device based on application priority, too.  You would have to ensure that those have been ironed out and are not the cause of the issue.
  
 I suspect that you might be able to get your issue resolved by reviewing what I've listed.  While the list isn't complete by any stretch, it will provide you with some insight on items to check.  The other forums for Computer Audio here on Head-Fi might be useful, too, as well as contain more troubleshooting tips.
  
 I did see those pictures to the filters that you can buy.  But, I suspect that if any other potential issues are not resolved, the use of such a filter might not be fully effective.


----------



## joseph69

wje said:


> There may be some other items to consider first.
> 
> 1) Are you using WASAPI?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks so much for the info.
 The first two questions that you asked, I have no idea what you mean! Unless you are talking about the format I use, which is ALAC.
 The third question I think you mean the setting in the MBP's (MIDI) setup, if so they are setup correctly. Thanks for directing me to the Computer Audio thread on Head-Fi, I didn't know about this thread.


----------



## wje

joseph69 said:


> Thanks so much for the info.
> The first two questions that you asked, I have no idea what you mean! Unless you are talking about the format I use, which is ALAC.
> The third question I think you mean the setting in the MBP's (MIDI) setup, if so they are setup correctly. Thanks for directing me to the Computer Audio thread on Head-Fi, I didn't know about this thread.


 
  
  
 I see. I didn't try to overwhelm you with the questions.  But, there are some adjustments that can be made to hopefully resolve what you're experiencing.  Some members would just tell you to switch over to an optical feed and dump the USB.  However, if you are willing to be patient to go through the necessary troubleshooting, I'm quite sure you'll be able to get things under control.
  
 Unfortunately, what I've learned about setting up a USB DAC to run successfully in a computer environment didn't come from just one single place.  I've had various issues in the past and have found my answers scattered around many areas where people were discussing the issue and the resolution.  It would be great if I could just point you to one place where you could be instructed on which steps to take in order to address then.  But, with the information spread all over the place, we have to handle this with a ADD (Attention Deficit Disorder) syndrome approach as things tend to be fragmented all over the place.


----------



## joseph69

wje said:


> I see. I didn't try to overwhelm you with the questions.  But, there are some adjustments that can be made to hopefully resolve what you're experiencing.  Some members would just tell you to switch over to an optical feed and dump the USB.  However, if you are willing to be patient to go through the necessary troubleshooting, I'm quite sure you'll be able to get things under control.
> 
> Unfortunately, what I've learned about setting up a USB DAC to run successfully in a computer environment didn't come from just one single place.  I've had various issues in the past and have found my answers scattered around many areas where people were discussing the issue and the resolution.  It would be great if I could just point you to one place where you could be instructed on which steps to take in order to address then.  But, with the information spread all over the place, we have to handle this with a ADD (Attention Deficit Disorder) syndrome approach as things tend to be fragmented all over the place.


 
  
 Really appreciate you helping me out! I have the Modi so it has no optical, but I also have a Meridian with optical that I use with the MBP and there is no interference at all. But you just gave me an idea, maybe I will buy a USB to mini connector for the MBP. The headphone out is also an optical out on the MBP. Thanks again, I didn't even think about that. I'm going to see if they make such a cable, and if so I'm going to order it. I'm also still going to look at the thread you recommended earlier when I get the chance later. Thanks again!!!


----------



## joseph69

I've done some searching for an optical-output cable (from my MBP) to a USB-input (to my Modi dac), and have also searched the Computer Audio thread with no results. I don't think such a cable exists.


----------



## joseph69

Went to the Apple store tonight to see if they sold the cable I'm looking for, no cable exists.


----------



## ferday

joseph69 said:


> I've done some searching for an optical-output cable (from my MBP) to a USB-input (to my Modi dac), and have also searched the Computer Audio thread with no results. I don't think such a cable exists.




Maybe I'm confused, but you mean SPDIF to USB?


They exist and can be had for $20. I have one (it's a box that you plug spdif into one side with USB output) but you can get cables 


Sorry if I missed the mark here


----------



## joseph69

ferday said:


> Maybe I'm confused, but you mean SPDIF to USB?
> 
> 
> They exist and can be had for $20. I have one (it's a box that you plug spdif into one side with USB output) but you can get cables
> ...


 
 Instead of using a USB connection between my MBP's USB port going into the Schiit Modi's USB port, I want to use the optical out from my MBP's headphone out instead of the USB port, but the back of the Modi only has a USB port, so I was looking for an optical to USB cable, but as far as I've read and inquired about this, it can't be done.


----------



## wje

Here's a link to an older thread for converting USB to Optical.  There might be some good information present, but I'd also ensure that the information would be correct for today, considering the thread is about 5 years old.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/240037/usb-to-optical-adapter
  
 But, going back to my earlier reply, you might consider looking at latency rates - and then determine what could be creating a latency issue for USB and potentially causing sound drop-outs and interruptions.  This is a link to a good, free utility for such the task.  When you see your results and if there is some high latency, they will offer tips to debug and troubleshoot the issue.  Normally, you would go device by device and disable one at a time to determine which is causing the spikes.  If you note one that is not needed, you might be able to completely disable it.  But, if you have a device that is needed, yet causing the latency, you might then look a bit further into trying to reduce that latency - or going to another port, etc. to see if it can be reduced.  I personally think that spending a bit of time to debug the issue and then resolve it if you can would be a better option as opposed to placing a band-aid over the true issue.  Again, that's just my impression and observation.
  
http://www.thesycon.de/deu/latency_check.shtml


----------



## BillsonChang007

Just collected my Grado spare parts from Singapore! Really happy with it! They arrive within one week xD


----------



## joseph69

wje said:


> Here's a link to an older thread for converting USB to Optical.  There might be some good information present, but I'd also ensure that the information would be correct for today, considering the thread is about 5 years old.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/240037/usb-to-optical-adapter
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks again, I'm pretty much new to computer audio (less than a year), I usually used my home system. I've saved the site that you recommended and will visit it when I get the time later. Thanks again.


----------



## Matro5

In light of all the recent activity in this thread, I thought I'd share something I just saw on Instagram last night. Jon Grado has an account there under "@jongrado" where he shared some pics from some store visits. On the pic of Dijitalfix, he was asked the following:
  
*benchevy_hga *- _"@jongrado in your opinion which grados are the best?" _
  
*jongrado *- "_@benchevy_hga Each is different but the sound gets better as you go up in series. Currently my personal favorites are the RS1 and PS500"_
  
 Cheers to that!
  
 - a happy PS500 owner


----------



## jaywillin

matro5 said:


> In light of all the recent activity in this thread, I thought I'd share something I just saw on Instagram last night. Jon Grado has an account there under "@jongrado" where he shared some pics from some store visits. On the pic of Dijitalfix, he was asked the following:
> 
> *benchevy_hga *- _"@jongrado in your opinion which grados are the best?" _
> 
> ...


 
 +1  (ps500 and rs1i)


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> +1  (ps500 and rs1i)


 
  
 Jay, I'm just curious...do you see yourself keeping both in your collection?


----------



## wje

matro5 said:


> *benchevy_hga *- _"@jongrado in your opinion which grados are the best?" _
> 
> *jongrado *- "_@benchevy_hga Each is different but the sound gets better as you go up in series. Currently my personal favorites are the RS1 and PS500"_


 
  
 I'm not surprised by his answer.  As most know, going further up the food chain might require a 100% price increase for 5% more performance.  I'm quite sure those models have hit the top of the gains in performance for the price.  After that, each gain is not normally as significant and the cost increases.
  
 I will say one thing though.  I started using the G-cush on my PS-500s a bit over a week back.  I'm getting really taken in by what I hear.  The RS1i isn't getting much love lately.
  
 Markm1,  If you have a moment, send me a message.  I live in No. VA.  If  you haven't heard the RS1i or PS-500 over an extended period of time, we might be able to work something out for trying a pair for a bit.


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> Jay, I'm just curious...do you see yourself keeping both in your collection?


 
 if you'd asked me this question within the first few days, i'd have said i liked the 500 better, by a significant margin, it has a very strong character ,
 the rs1i, has really grown on me, its character is more subtle, so its gaining ground
 for now yes, but if i had to choose just one between the two, still the 500, by a hair


----------



## bearFNF

wje said:


> I will say one thing though.  I started using the G-cush on my PS-500s a bit over a week back.  I'm getting really taken in by what I hear.  The RS1i isn't getting much love lately.


 
 +1 for the G-cush on the PS-500's, really loving them this way.


----------



## kvtaco17

bearfnf said:


> +1 for the G-cush on the PS-500's, really loving them this way.


 
 told ya so! lol


----------



## stacker45

I find interesting the fact that many people swap different pads on their Grados, often ending up preffering them to the stock ones. Surely, Grado must be aware of this, and since the pads aren't cheap, they could capitalize on this, if the sales people would mention to potential buyers that they can tweak them to suite their moods, and the fact that it only takes a few seconds to do, is just icing on the cake.
  
 To be honest, I too, have tryed my hand at pads swapping, after reading about how great the SR80i sound with L-cush. I've always thought of the SR80i as unbelievably good for their price, but the L-cush take them to a whole new level. This is great news, especially for people on a tighter budget who use the SR80i as their main headphones. I tryed them with my new Little Dot 1+, and in my opinion, this very afordable setup gives you the lion's share of what the best Grados has to offer.


----------



## whirlwind

I just purchased a MAD EAR + HD amp here at the buy/sell/trade forums.
  
 Can't wait to hear this with my RS1i.
  
 I am really stoked!  WOOHOO!
  
 Once I receive my TTVJ flats, I will then have all of the pads for my RS1i.
  
 I prefer it with the L cushion, but at times I will listen with the G-cushion.....and soon the flats.
  
 I agree, it is a great option and it is fast and easy to make the switch.


----------



## Matro5

does anyone have a pic of their PS500s with the G-cush? Maybe I missed one in this thread?


----------



## Edgard Varese

stacker45 said:


> I find interesting the fact that many people swap different pads on their Grados, often ending up preffering them to the stock ones. Surely, Grado must be aware of this, and since the pads aren't cheap, they could capitalize on this, if the sales people would mention to potential buyers that they can tweak them to suite their moods, and the fact that it only takes a few seconds to do, is just icing on the cake.
> 
> To be honest, I too, have tryed my hand at pads swapping, after reading about how great the SR80i sound with L-cush. I've always thought of the SR80i as unbelievably good for their price, but the L-cush take them to a whole new level. This is great news, especially for people on a tighter budget who use the SR80i as their main headphones. I tryed them with my new Little Dot 1+, and in my opinion, this very afordable setup gives you the lion's share of what the best Grados has to offer.


 
  
  
 I'm very keen myself to try out the L-cush on my MS1... I have this feeling that it will really open up the soundstage quite nicely.  I suppose I could swap the ones off my RS1i...


----------



## jaywillin

matro5 said:


> does anyone have a pic of their PS500s with the G-cush? Maybe I missed one in this thread?


 
  

  

  
 i do spend more time with the g's on the 500's, but i sometimes change.
 i've not yet tried the g's on the rs1i though,


----------



## jaywillin

edgard varese said:


> I'm very keen myself to try out the L-cush on my MS1... I have this feeling that it will really open up the soundstage quite nicely.  I suppose I could swap the ones off my RS1i...


 
 i very much preferred the L-cush on the ms1 , so much so that i bought a set just for them when i had the ms1


----------



## gefski

whirlwind said:


> I just purchased a MAD EAR + HD amp here at the buy/sell/trade forums.
> 
> Can't wait to hear this with my RS1i.
> 
> ...




After you've had some listener break-in, I'll be VERY VERY interested in your detailed description of the RS1i personality with the Mad Ear. Way to go!


----------



## mcandmar

edgard varese said:


> I'm very keen myself to try out the L-cush on my MS1... I have this feeling that it will really open up the soundstage quite nicely.  I suppose I could swap the ones off my RS1i...


 
  
 Edgard, for me L pads on the MS1 was a wonderfull combination, but have a read of this thread if you are buying a pair... http://www.head-fi.org/t/684139/grado-aftermarket-l-pad-sound#post_9854360


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> I just purchased a MAD EAR + HD amp here at the buy/sell/trade forums.
> 
> Can't wait to hear this with my RS1i.
> 
> ...


 
 congrats on the MAD !!  look forward to your impressions


----------



## Edgard Varese

jaywillin said:


> i very much preferred the L-cush on the ms1 , so much so that i bought a set just for them when i had the ms1


 
  
  
 Project for this evening...


----------



## Edgard Varese

whirlwind said:


> I just purchased a MAD EAR + HD amp here at the buy/sell/trade forums.
> 
> Can't wait to hear this with my RS1i.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Figured you'd be waiting months to find one of those, congrats!


----------



## MacedonianHero

whirlwind said:


> I just purchased a MAD EAR + HD amp here at the buy/sell/trade forums.
> 
> Can't wait to hear this with my RS1i.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Congrats! One magical combination!


----------



## jaywillin

just a quick observation :
  
 the dead=  the rs1i
 the allman brothers= ps500 g-cushed
  
 that's reason enough for me to keep both ! lol


----------



## Edgard Varese

jaywillin said:


> just a quick observation :
> 
> the dead=  the rs1i
> the allman brothers= ps500 g-cushed
> ...


 
  
  
 I was rocking the new _Sunshine Daydream_ discs with the RS1i last night, yeah.


----------



## HPiper

I was wondering if there is any kind of general consensus on break-in time for Grado's. I have heard anything from 50 to 200 hrs. Just wondering when I can consider the sound done so far as break-in is concerned. I have about 50hrs on them now and mostly the bass, has improved a lot, I am thinking they might be about there now.


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> I was wondering if there is any kind of general consensus on break-in time for Grado's. I have heard anything from 50 to 200 hrs. Just wondering when I can consider the sound done so far as break-in is concerned. I have about 50hrs on them now and mostly the bass, has improved a lot, I am thinking they might be about there now.


 
  
 I can't exactly say how long it takes for them to burn-in, but I can say that with all of my Grado's SR80i, SR325is, RS1i. I first notice the bass tightened up, the sound would become clearer, fuller and then the higher frequencies would tame down to the point were if I wanted to I could listen to them at high volumes (which is very rare for me) without being ear piercing *at all*. Like I said this happened over listeneing time gradually, every time I listened I noticed all of the above just getting better and better. I just purchased my RS1i's about 2 weeks ago and I would say I've got about 30hrs on them and everything I explained (what I hear) above is happening little by little every time I put them on.


----------



## hsubox

joseph69 said:


> I can't exactly say how long it takes for them to burn-in, but I can say that with all of my Grado's SR80i, SR325is, RS1i. I first notice the bass tightened up, the sound would become clearer, fuller and then the higher frequencies would tame down to the point were if I wanted to I could listen to them at high volumes (which is very rare for me) without being ear piercing *at all*. Like I said this happened over listeneing time gradually, every time I listened I noticed all of the above just getting better and better. I just purchased my RS1i's about 2 weeks ago and I would say I've got about 30hrs on them and everything I explained (what I hear) above is happening little by little every time I put them on.




This is pretty much my experience as well with the three Grados I have owned. The RS1i used to sound terrible straight from my iPhone (unamped), and it still kind of does, but it's definitely less piercing and more full now from a less than ideal source. 

Joseph, give it a couple more weeks! The month mark for me seemed to be a corner for my RS1s to be REALLY wow.


----------



## joseph69

hsubox said:


> This is pretty much my experience as well with the three Grados I have owned. The RS1i used to sound terrible straight from my iPhone (unamped), and it still kind of does, but it's definitely less piercing and more full now from a less than ideal source.
> 
> Joseph, give it a couple more weeks! The month mark for me seemed to be a corner for my RS1s to be REALLY wow.


 
 Yes this was my experiences with my Grados, and I'm already starting to hear my RS1i's WOW me like my others. Before I purchased them I had several questions about them and the comments from fellow Head-Fiers who definitely explained the sound signature of the RS1i correctly. I'm very glad to have these people to discuss my thoughts about this great listening adventure (and glad I listened and tried them). Thanks to all of you!!!
 BTW, I've mentioned this when I spoke of my initial impressions about the RS1. The subtle differences in the detail are very, very nice and to me worth it, especially that I enjoy the little details very much.


----------



## jaywillin

over the last say day and a half, i've started doing a a/b comparison , between the 500, and the rs1i
 both stellar, but different
 the 500, powerful, strong, say like an american muscle car,
 the rs1i , powerful, but more refined, it has manners european sports car maybe
  
 hope it makes a little sense, still a work in progress
  
 oh, at the present, the ps500, L'cushed


----------



## whirlwind

gefski said:


> After you've had some listener break-in, I'll be VERY VERY interested in your detailed description of the RS1i personality with the Mad Ear. Way to go!


 
  
  


jaywillin said:


> congrats on the MAD !!  look forward to your impressions


 
  
  


edgard varese said:


> Figured you'd be waiting months to find one of those, congrats!


 
  
  


macedonianhero said:


> Congrats! One magical combination!


 
  
  
 Thanks so much guys.
  
 I was so excited to find a 2nd hand one.
  
 It seems that most people seem to hang on to them for a very long time.
  
 I have heard so many great things from so many people...I figured they all can't be wrong....lol.
  
 I have never heard one, so I am so very looking forward to many late nights rocking this amp and my RS1i's.
  
 I am pretty sure that I will never part with my RS1i....hopefully I will feel the same way about this amp that others do...that is what I want to happen.


----------



## Drmark

Got my PS500's today, soaked them in hair conditioner and they smell pleasant and feel silky smooth.  Also had to beat my kid to keep him from taking them.  I am shocked how good they sound.


----------



## whirlwind

drmark said:


> Got my PS500's today, soaked them in hair conditioner and they smell pleasant and feel silky smooth.  Also had to beat my kid to keep him from taking them.  I am shocked how good they sound.


 
  
 Congrats.


----------



## stacker45

drmark said:


> Got my PS500's today, soaked them in hair conditioner and they smell pleasant and feel silky smooth.  Also had to beat my kid to keep him from taking them.  I am shocked how good they sound.


 
  
  
 I'm happy for you, Grado definately hit one out of the park with the PS500, I wonder wich one is the most popular between them, and the RS1i.


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> over the last say day and a half, i've started doing a a/b comparison , between the 500, and the rs1i
> both stellar, but different
> the 500, powerful, strong, say like an american muscle car,
> the rs1i , powerful, but more refined, it has manners european sports car maybe
> ...


 
  
 Crap!  That puts the PS500 on my radar too.


----------



## Nick 214

drmark said:


> Got my PS500's today, soaked them in hair conditioner and they smell pleasant and feel silky smooth.  Also had to beat my kid to keep him from taking them.  I am shocked how good they sound.


 
  
 That's a hell of a day.
  
 NK


----------



## Krutsch

drmark said:


> Got my PS500's today, soaked them in hair conditioner and they smell pleasant and feel silky smooth.  Also had to beat my kid to keep him from taking them.  I am shocked how good they sound.


 
  
 Seriously?  Does that mean you soaked the cushions/pads in hair conditioner and, I assume, rinsed them off?
  
 That's a new one to me.


----------



## CH23

drmark said:


> Got my PS500's today, soaked them in hair conditioner and they smell pleasant and feel silky smooth.  Also had to beat my kid to keep him from taking them.  I am shocked how good they sound.




In hair conditioner? Doesn't that ruin them?


----------



## Buyer no 1

I got a pair of RS1 a while ago, and I have to admit, that they get prime time more and more often. It's just so easy having a good time with almost all music, on these cans. All genres and (almost)all sorts of SQ seems to go with the RS1.
  
 Guess it's time to join the fan club


----------



## rgs9200m

I think it's never admitted how important a factor a phone's comfort is to how much you like them and gravitate to them vs. others.
 I say this because I find myself using my GS1000i phones a great deal even though I have many other phones.
  
 I watch concerts on my DVD player a lot lately and the GS phones are a must-have for this purpose, the only ones I use for this.
 They just feel so great, and sound great too, I don't even think about them when I have them on. They are one of my greatest possessions.
 Thanks to Joe Grado for these.


----------



## wje

I have an Aune A1 tube DAC / solid-state headphone amp on it way to me, which should arrive early in the coming week.  Keeping in mind, the tube portion only applies to the DAC operation on this unit, I'm interested to try it out with my Grados.  While some impresions on the sound signature has been achieved through my reading, I will seek to run the Aune T1 as a DAC only and feed into my Little Dot I+ to make some observations when compared to my solid-state Pico DAC.
  
 I don't plan to get too heavily or crazy into tube rolling with either of the tube devices.  However, the Aune A1 will come with a different tube, in addition to the stock tube.
  
 I'll be prepared to share some of my observations on the various combinations that I try with my Grados RS1i and PS-500 headphones.


----------



## wje

rgs9200m said:


> I think it's never admitted how important a factor a phone's comfort is to how much you like them and gravitate to them vs. others.






I think you are 100% correct with this statement.  Over the past week, I've been mainly using my PS-500s with the G-cush pads exclusively.  I can't believe how great the comfort is, and with the PS-500 signature, the G-Cush really works some magic into the sound, based on my experience.  To others, this may not seem so.  YMMV in this case.


Finally, the artist that I've been really pushing through the PS-500 / G-cush combo has been the new release from Paul Hardcastle.  Minimal vocals, a great smooth jazz sound, but highly enhanced with a sythensizer.  With my headphone and pad combination, I can't believe how wide the sound stage is which really brings out the qualities of this album.  The stereo separation is nothing short of spectacular.


While I won't post a link to Amazon in this thread, one can look this album up on Amazon and read the comments from listeners who purchased this album for some more details on the music.  Phenominal!


----------



## gefski

drmark said:


> Got my PS500's today, soaked them in hair conditioner and they smell pleasant and feel silky smooth.  Also had to beat my kid to keep him from taking them.  I am shocked how good they sound.




I soaked my entire RS1i in hair conditioner. The resulting sound is smoother and silkier, with better body as well. Also the cable doesn't tangle as much.


----------



## parbaked

rgs9200m said:


> I find myself using my GS1000i phones a great deal even though I have many other phones.
> They are one of my greatest possessions.
> Thanks to Joe Grado for these.


 
 You need thank John Grado.
 I doubt Joe has much time for the GS1000...


----------



## rgs9200m

OOPS, John Grado it is.
 To make up for this I'll post a new thread about how much I like the GS's here and on Amazon...


----------



## jaywillin

wje said:


> I have an Aune A1 tube DAC / solid-state headphone amp on it way to me, which should arrive early in the coming week.  Keeping in mind, the tube portion only applies to the DAC operation on this unit, I'm interested to try it out with my Grados.  While some impresions on the sound signature has been achieved through my reading, I will seek to run the Aune T1 as a DAC only and feed into my Little Dot I+ to make some observations when compared to my solid-state Pico DAC.
> 
> I don't plan to get too heavily or crazy into tube rolling with either of the tube devices.  However, the Aune A1 will come with a different tube, in addition to the stock tube.
> 
> I'll be prepared to share some of my observations on the various combinations that I try with my Grados RS1i and PS-500 headphones.


 
 i've been interested in this unit as well, initially as a primary unit, but as i got into seperates, its still interested me as a backup , or as change of pace
 will be following your thoughts !


----------



## Trunks159

Guys, how much bass impact does the SR225i compared to some more... common headphones.  Headphones I've heard really (MA900, KEF M500, MDR 7506, DT770, etc).  The SR80i's bass is just not doing it for me.  Grados are something I've simply never really got into.
  
 Gracias!


----------



## joseph69

wje said:


> rgs9200m said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's never admitted how important a factor a phone's comfort is to how much you like them and gravitate to them vs. others.
> ...


 
  
 I also am a listener of Paul Hardcastles music for years. I have 5 of his albums and although I don't  own the PS500, I do enjoy his music through my 80's, 325's and now my RS1's. Thanks for the tip on this album, I'm going to purchase it myself! 
 BTW, thanks for helping me out with my interference issue with the Modi. It was interference from my cell phone, no more issue, I leave on the window sill on the other side of the room, not next to my equipment.


----------



## wje

joseph69 said:


> I also am a listener of Paul Hardcastles music for years. I have 5 of his albums and although I don't  own the PS500, I do enjoy his music through my 80's, 325's and now my RS1's. Thanks for the tip on this album, I'm going to purchase it myself!
> BTW, thanks for helping me out with my interference issue with the Modi. It was interference from my cell phone, no more issue, I leave on the window sill on the other side of the room, not next to my equipment.


 
  
  
 Sweet.  This release from Paul Hardcastle is actually a 2-CD offering.  Lots of music.  A few songs are re-mixes of his, but a lot is all new material.  It is the best "chill" music that I've heard - even much  more than his older stuff.
  
 With my Grado headphones, I've realized that I now have headphones once again that I can purely just enjoy the music with.  For the past 1.5 years, I've been on a journey to find a slap-down, bang-em-up, perfect pair of headphones.  This journey had me focused on the hardware and much less on the music.  I can now reconnect to the music and tap my hands as "air drums" while I'm listening.  Yes. My connection to music once again is that good.


----------



## Drmark

ch23 said:


> In hair conditioner? Doesn't that ruin them?



 


Actually just the pads, use a gentle shampoo, rinse, condition, wait 3 minutes rinse. lol.... Had to promise to give the kid my Schiit amp and DAC combo...


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I also am a listener of Paul Hardcastles music for years. I have 5 of his albums and although I don't  own the PS500, I do enjoy his music through my 80's, 325's and now my RS1's. Thanks for the tip on this album, I'm going to purchase it myself!
> BTW, thanks for helping me out with my interference issue with the Modi. It was interference from my cell phone, no more issue, I leave on the window sill on the other side of the room, not next to my equipment.


 
 lol, i sent back a little bravo amp(a second one i had owned) because of intermittent noise, the first time i owned one, there was never a problem, but this second unit just kept having noise issues, i knew of the cell phone noise issue, but since i hadn't had trouble the first time
 i figured it was the amp, the seller asked could it be my cell phone, i said no, it didn't happen before, he was great, gave a fast refund
 then, one day in the car, i heard the same noise coming over the cars radio, my cell was right underneath the tuner
 what i had forgotten, between the two bravo amps, i switch carriers, from sprint(CDMA) to at&t(GSM) hence the interference
 i called the seller back, told him my mistake, we got a good laugh out of it, i offered to buy it back, or give him some sort of restocking fee, he refused, if anyone ever wants a little bravo tube amp, i've got the seller for you !


----------



## parbaked

trunks159 said:


> Guys, how much bass impact does the SR225i compared to some more... common headphones.  Headphones I've heard really (MA900, KEF M500, MDR 7506, DT770, etc).  The SR80i's bass is just not doing it for me.  Grados are something I've simply never really got into.
> 
> Gracias!


 
  
 Grado bass is detailed and accurate, but not emphasized. The most "bass-heavy" Grados would be the PS-500.
 The TTVJ flats can also increase the bass "impact' but YMMV.


----------



## wje

drmark said:


> Actually just the pads, use a gentle shampoo, rinse, condition, wait 3 minutes rinse. lol.... Had to promise to give the kid my Schiit amp and DAC combo...


 
  
 Do you recommend the use of an anti-dandruff conditioner?  Or, would a regular variety do?
  
 Actually, I've heard of others in the past who soaked theirs in a bowl of water with fabrics softener.  I tried that method, and my pads smelled like flowers for over 5 months.  Plus, mine didn't appear to soften very much.


----------



## Trunks159

Can someone please try one (or all) of these songs on the sr225i:
Wont You Stay by Flow
On My Way by Flow
Black Market by Flow


----------



## joseph69

I know this is off topic from this thread but...here is some really nice smooth jazz to check out that I find are awesome with the Grados!  
 Quote: 





wje said:


> Sweet.  This release from Paul Hardcastle is actually a 2-CD offering.  Lots of music.  A few songs are re-mixes of his, but a lot is all new material.  It is the best "chill" music that I've heard - even much  more than his older stuff.
> 
> With my Grado headphones, I've realized that I now have headphones once again that I can purely just enjoy the music with.  For the past 1.5 years, I've been on a journey to find a slap-down, bang-em-up, perfect pair of headphones.  This journey had me focused on the hardware and much less on the music.  I can now reconnect to the music and tap my hands as "air drums" while I'm listening.  Yes. My connection to music once again is that good.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> lol, i sent back a little bravo amp(a second one i had owned) because of intermittent noise, the first time i owned one, there was never a problem, but this second unit just kept having noise issues, i knew of the cell phone noise issue, but since i hadn't had trouble the first time
> i figured it was the amp, the seller asked could it be my cell phone, i said no, it didn't happen before, he was great, gave a fast refund
> then, one day in the car, i heard the same noise coming over the cars radio, my cell was right underneath the tuner
> what i had forgotten, between the two bravo amps, i switch carriers, from sprint(CDMA) to at&t(GSM) hence the interference
> i called the seller back, told him my mistake, we got a good laugh out of it, i offered to buy it back, or give him some sort of restocking fee, he refused, if anyone ever wants a little bravo tube amp, i've got the seller for you !


 
 I'm so glad this was the problem, easy to fix, not that it happened so much, but it was still annoying when it did.


----------



## JoeDoe

So I just discovered this thread, and instead of chiming in on how much fun playing with my 225is and newly acquired Sr60is has been (by way of modding, recabling, etc.) I thought I'd pose a question I've asked many of friends who've owned 3-4 pairs of Grados/Alessandros:
  
 If you could combine any two models from the Grado family, which would you choose?


----------



## joseph69

joedoe said:


> So I just discovered this thread, and instead of chiming in on how much fun playing with my 225is and newly acquired Sr60is has been (by way of modding, recabling, etc.) I thought I'd pose a question I've asked many of friends who've owned 3-4 pairs of Grados/Alessandros:
> 
> If you could combine any two models from the Grado family, which would you choose?


 
  
 Definitely my 80i's and my 325is's, which I think for the most part I pretty much did about two weeks ago when I purchased my RS1i's, but even better!
 What would you choose?


----------



## JoeDoe

joseph69 said:


> Definitely my 80i's and my 325is's, which I think for the most part I pretty much did about two weeks ago when I purchased my RS1i's!
> What would you choose?


 
  
 Granted I haven't heard anything higher than the MS2, I'd say the MS2 and SR225. Mellowness and thicker mid-lows of the 225swith the clarity/energy of the MS2s would be exciting!


----------



## bearFNF

I sorta already did it by putting the G-cush on the PS500's...


----------



## joseph69

joedoe said:


> Granted I haven't heard anything higher than the MS2, I'd say the MS2 and SR225. Mellowness and thicker mid-lows of the 225swith the clarity/energy of the MS2s would be exciting!


 
  
 I chose my 80's because of their forward crystal clear mid-range and high frequencies, and the 325's because of there slightly deeper bass, fullness and smooth rich vocals. The only other Grado/Alessandro's I've heard where an older version SR80 (non-i which was a friends), and the MS2i (which I owned), before the 325's. I'm really enjoying the RS1i's, they're everything everyone who owns/heard them described they would be.


----------



## JoeDoe

joseph69 said:


> I chose my 80's because of their forward crystal clear mid-range and high frequencies, and the 325's because of there slightly deeper bass, fullness and smooth rich vocals. The only other Grado/Alessandro's I've heard where an older version SR80 (non-i which was a friends), and the MS2i (which I owned), before the 325's. I'm really enjoying the RS1i's, they're everything everyone who owns/heard them described they would be.


 
  
 My 225is are woodied and I'm curious to know how they'd match up to the RS1/RS2. Obviously they'd be a second place finisher, but it'd be interesting to compare sonic qualities.


----------



## joseph69

joedoe said:


> My 225is are woodied and I'm curious to know how they'd match up to the RS1/RS2. Obviously they'd be a second place finisher, but it'd be interesting to compare sonic qualities.


 
  
 Well my SR80i's have Vibrolabs (classic) wooden cups on them with (L) cushions, and in my honest opinion they DEFINITELY hold their own against the RS1i' price/performance. I've never heard the 225's so I couldn't comment.


----------



## JoeDoe

Interesting...
  
 Mine have 7Keys Black Walnut cups with either L cush or 414 quarter modded pads and they're what I put on when the HD650 makes my head sweat


----------



## mcandmar

joedoe said:


> So I just discovered this thread, and instead of chiming in on how much fun playing with my 225is and newly acquired Sr60is has been (by way of modding, recabling, etc.) I thought I'd pose a question I've asked many of friends who've owned 3-4 pairs of Grados/Alessandros:
> 
> If you could combine any two models from the Grado family, which would you choose?


 
  
 Of the 80i, MS1i, 225i i would say the warmth of the MS1 with the detail/separation of the 225i.
  
 I may have just scored a pair of MS Pros silly cheap so ask me again in a few days


----------



## sinnottj

joseph69 said:


> Well my SR80i's have Vibrolabs (classic) wooden cups on them with (L) cushions, and in my honest opinion they DEFINITELY hold their own against the RS1i' price/performance. I've never heard the 225's so I couldn't comment.


 
  
 Hey! Any chance you could elaborate on this a little?
  
 Would you say the difference between the two is significant or just incremental (ignoring price, purely the sound)? e.g. swapping between them is it immediately clear the RS1i is better in every way, or do you need to listen more closely to perceive the differences?
  
 I'm debating a move up the Grado ladder, but I also have some 225i and a set of vibro cups and I'm wondering if I should just save my money and stick the wood cups on the 225i ... I don't want to spend £££s on incremental improvements, I want to be blown away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Thanks.


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Granted I haven't heard anything higher than the MS2, I'd say the MS2 and SR225. Mellowness and thicker mid-lows of the 225swith the clarity/energy of the MS2s would be exciting!


 
 i thought everyone knew about this thread ! lol, welcome aboard
 when i had the ms1, and 225 together, the sound i wished for was a combination of the ms1 and 225i, i found it in the ms2i
 i know where there is a rs1i, ps500, and ms2i not to far from b'ham , we may have to try to get together , 5 different grado's between us !


----------



## joseph69

sinnottj said:


> Hey! Any chance you could elaborate on this a little?
> 
> Would you say the difference between the two is significant or just incremental (ignoring price, purely the sound)? e.g. swapping between them is it immediately clear the RS1i is better in every way, or do you need to listen more closely to perceive the differences?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I also had the same questions that you are asking, but the price is a big thing because if I wasn't going to hear much of a difference in the sound, then why pay that much more? So it absolutely matters. You ARE going to get incremental improvement, thats just the way this hobby goes. You are probably not going to be blown away being that you already own the 225's, you know what Grados sound like already. You will notice an immediate difference (at least I did) between my 80's and 325's (which I own). I was most afraid that I was paying for the same drivers that my 80's have in them, but this is definitely NOT the case. I love all of my Grados, each of them sound different from the other, and yes I'm very happy I purchased the RS1i's for the subtle but big differences in these headphones (if this makes sense). They are very sweet sounding to me and would never part with them. And mind you that at this point I only have about 40hrs on them, and every time I listen to them (like all my Grados), they sound better and better. I've listened to songs that I've heard countless times (my favorites of all genres) and definitely hear details I've never heard. My best advice would be to see if you can demo them and compare them to your 225's and see if the difference is worth it to you. Even though they are expensive (to me at least), they are worth it! Hope this helps you out, its hard to tell someone if something is worth it for them, But like I've said above, I felt the same way you do, but bit the bullet and I'm very glad I did!


----------



## sinnottj

joseph69 said:


> I also had the same questions that you are asking, but the price is a big thing because if I wasn't going to hear much of a difference in the sound, then why pay that much more? So it absolutely matters. You ARE going to get incremental improvement, thats just the way this hobby goes. You are probably not going to be blown away being that you already own the 225's, you know what Grados sound like already. You will notice an immediate difference (at least I did) between my 80's and 325's (which I own). I was most afraid that I was paying for the same drivers that my 80's have in them, but this is definitely NOT the case. I love all of my Grados, each of them sound different from the other, and yes I'm very happy I purchased the RS1i's for the subtle but big differences in these headphones (if this makes sense). They are very sweet sounding to me and would never part with them. And mind you that at this point I only have about 40hrs on them, and every time I listen to them (like all my Grados), they sound better and better. I've listened to songs that I've heard countless times (my favorites of all genres) and definitely hear details I've never heard. My best advice would be to see if you can demo them and compare them to your 225's and see if the difference is worth it to you. Even though they are expensive (to me at least), they are worth it! Hope this helps you out, its hard to tell someone if something is worth it for them, But like I've said above, I felt the same way you do, but bit the bullet and I'm very glad I did!


 
  
  
 Thanks for taking the time to respond!
  
 I've got an MS1i along with the 225i and, until recently, I also had some 325is, which were in the Vibro cups. While I found differences between all three, I couldn't honestly say I thought any one was significantly 'better', they just seem like slightly different flavours of the same sound.
  
 On the whole, i think I prefer the slightly darker sound of the 225i, although the MS1i and the 325i both have/had a slightly wider soundstage, which I liked (wonder if this may be down to the lack of buttons on the drivers?)
  
 I'm sure an RS1i would be a serious step up ... I think the sensible part of my brain is trying to convince me that it won't be worth the money and i should just stick with the 225i


----------



## jimbob54

Do it!


----------



## joseph69

sinnottj said:


> Thanks for taking the time to respond!
> 
> I've got an MS1i along with the 225i and, until recently, I also had some 325is, which were in the Vibro cups. While I found differences between all three, I couldn't honestly say I thought any one was significantly 'better', they just seem like slightly different flavours of the same sound.
> 
> ...


 
  
 That is what the sensible part of my brain tried to do to me...but the senseless part of my brain took me into N.Y.C and made me buy them, and I'm so glad, because the price left my brain after about 10hrs of burn-in!
 And yes I agree, all three of my Grados sound different from one another, and I like them all. I don't like to use the word better either. I'm sure you would like them (no doubt), the question is it worth the price for you!


----------



## whirlwind

Great surprise was waiting for me when I got off of work today.
  
 My amp, came.
  

  

  
 Kudos to you Dr. Lloyd Peppard....you are a genius


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Great surprise was waiting for me when I got off of work today.
> 
> My amp, came.


 
 and ?? lol


----------



## jaywillin

jimbob54 said:


> Do it!


 
 you know you want to!


----------



## BillsonChang007

Anyone here uses Grado for hip hop, and some bass heavy tracks? I actually like mine with those genres... They sound very good with these genres! XD


----------



## JoeDoe

billsonchang007 said:


> Anyone here uses Grado for hip hop, and some bass heavy tracks? I actually like mine with those genres... They sound very good with these genres! XD




Which model are you using?


----------



## BillsonChang007

joedoe said:


> Which model are you using?



SR60i


----------



## wje

As an FYI, there is a pair of used RS2i for $295 on EBay as buy it now with $9.50 for shipping. A steal for about the same cost as the Magnums.

No affiliation with the seller, just passing as deal along. I can't be tempted to buy another Grado for now.


----------



## kvtaco17

billsonchang007 said:


> SR60i


 
  
 You sir are a PS500 lover in the making! lol


----------



## jaywillin

wje said:


> As an FYI, there is a pair of used RS2i for $295 on EBay as buy it now with $9.50 for shipping. A steal for about the same cost as the Magnums.
> 
> No affiliation with the seller, just passing as deal along. I can't be tempted to buy another Grado for now.


 
 stop it ! stop it ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 i haven't been on ebay since i got the rs1, (well, i did get some tubes) lol


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> stop it ! stop it !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 No, bad Jay... BAD!


----------



## jaywillin

billsonchang007 said:


> SR60i


 
  
  


kvtaco17 said:


> You sir are a PS500 lover in the making! lol


 
  
  
 ps500 absofreakintively !


----------



## JoeDoe

billsonchang007 said:


> SR60i




I could've guessed! Definitely the most hip hop friendly Grado I've heard!


----------



## whirlwind

WOW..That  is a great deal on some RS2's


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> No, bad Jay... BAD!


 
 well, of course i went and looked, i'd jumped all over'em before, but i'm good now , i'm standing pat !


----------



## kvtaco17

joedoe said:


> I could've guessed! Definitely the most hip hop friendly Grado I've heard!


 
  
 You really need to demo the PS500... it will be life changing lol


----------



## BillsonChang007

jaywillin said:


> stop it ! stop it ! :eek:
> i haven't been on ebay since i got the rs1, (well, i did get some tubes) lol




HAHHAHAHAHA no Jay! No!! You know they all sound good and you should own ALL of it 

I can't afford the PS500... Yet. XD thinking of geting K612 + E09K to review hehe and for myself as well haha


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> You really need to demo the PS500... it will be life changing lol


 
 yes, but so is trying the rs1i


----------



## jaywillin

billsonchang007 said:


> HAHHAHAHAHA no Jay! No!! You know they all sound good and you should own ALL of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 i have more than i should have thats for sure
 i had the fiio e09k , its very good for the price, heck, it'd pretty good if it cost 2x what it does


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> yes, but so is trying the rs1i


 
 agreed!


----------



## BillsonChang007

jaywillin said:


> i have more than i should have thats for sure
> i had the fiio e09k , its very good for the price, heck, it'd pretty good if it cost 2x what it does




Yep! That's why I am thinking of buying it. I need an amp for K612 anyway. Will probably get a E07K in the future to use as an DAC if I have the money then get a Grado/Beyer then I am probably done xD


----------



## Transformatron

billsonchang007 said:


> Yep! That's why I am thinking of buying it. I need an amp for K612 anyway. Will probably get a E07K in the future to use as an DAC if I have the money then get a Grado/Beyer then I am probably done xD



Hey guys! This guy says he'll be done buying headphones! AHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## kvtaco17

transformatron said:


> Hey guys! This guy says he'll be done buying headphones! AHAHAHAHA!!!


 
 lies...


----------



## BillsonChang007

transformatron said:


> Hey guys! This guy says he'll be done buying headphones! AHAHAHAHA!!!


 
  
 what i am worried about


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> Great surprise was waiting for me when I got off of work today.
> 
> My amp, came.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Congrats!
  
 I hope the MapleTree amp kicks some serious ***** with the Rs1 as many have reported! Looks great BTW!


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I hope the MapleTree amp kicks some serious ***** with the Rs1 as many have reported! Looks great BTW!


 
  
 Thanks wormsdriver.......the instrument separation is just completely off the hook and the highs are just flat out silky, silky, silky smooth


----------



## wormsdriver

^^That's great to hear!
  
 I came really, really close a couple of times at getting one of Dr. Lloyd's MapleTree amps for my Rs1's, but unfortunately most of my listening wasn't being done at home so I opted for a more transportable solution.
  
 I ended up getting a CEntrance Hifi-M8 for an all in one solution I could take with me to work, and I haven't had any regrets. To my surprise, it paired very, very well with my Rs1's!  ...unfortunately I had to let go of my Rs1's like a month later, but as soon as I am able to, I will be getting another pair of rs1's! 
  
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*YOU HEAR ME RS1??!!! YOU SHALL BE MINE AGAIN!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## BillsonChang007

wormsdriver said:


> ^^That's great to hear!
> 
> I came really, really close a couple of times at getting one of Dr. Lloyd's MapleTree amps for my Rs1's, but unfortunately most of my listening wasn't being done at home so I opted for a more transportable solution.
> 
> ...



That fierce sir? "YOU SHALL BE MINE AGAIN!!!"

Soon it will be like;


Don't worry, Grado won't say NO to you! It will be more than happy to have you as it's father 

Billson


----------



## wormsdriver

this was my desk about a month ago...

  
I WILL NOT BE DENIED!!! DAMMIT!


----------



## whirlwind

^^ Nice ^^
  
 My son was listening to my new set-up last night, and he was just dumb founded.
  
 He is using the SR60 now, and just loves it and he is a classic rock junkie, which is kinda cool as he is only 23 years old.
  
 My wife and I are thinking about getting him some 225i or 325i for Christmas.


----------



## wormsdriver

hmmm. a new sr325 or a slightly used Rs2???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Rs2 would be kind of symbolic, think of the Rs1 as Anakin Skywalker


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



(Darth Vader)


  and the Rs2 as Luke!


----------



## whirlwind

Yeah, I know....but we figured for about $200 we can get a 2nd hand 325i
  
 I owned the 325 before, and for me personally I feel that it is the best bang for the buck Grado headphone, besides the SR60 and SR80.......as the build quality is quite a step up and it can be had for around $200 used.
  
 My son also adored how aggressive it was, when I owned it.......I also quite enjoyed the aggressiveness in your face style of it....matter of fact, I enjoyed that the most about it.
  
 I think of it as the AC/DC of the Grados....no ballads allowed!  Just hard, aggressive in your face , no non sense cans.


----------



## jaywillin

transformatron said:


> Hey guys! This guy says he'll be done buying headphones! AHAHAHAHA!!!


 
 i said i was done, once, and that was a while ago !! lol


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> i said i was done, once, and that was a while ago !! lol


 
  
  
 Yes...it is easier said than done....lol
  
 This place is hard on the wallet for sure.


----------



## BillsonChang007

whirlwind said:


> Yes...it is easier said than done....lol
> 
> This place is hard on the wallet for sure.




Yep! I just broke mine like within a day! I was offered a pair of K702 Annie's, and some FiiO bundle for very low price so I just skipped the K612 Pro haha


----------



## markm1

whirlwind said:


> ^^ Nice ^^
> 
> My son was listening to my new set-up last night, and he was just dumb founded.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I know when I was researching, some seemed to think the 225 was the sweet spot whereas others liked the 325. I went with the 225 because I set myself a $200 limit for my first HP, I wanted the warranty for a new pair. But, I know others feel like the 325 is the better bang for the buck before jumping into the $5-700 range for a new pair. I was also concerned about what I heard about "brightness" and I listen to a fair amount of base heavy doom/rock and metal. But, I also wanted to avoid brightness with all of my regular rock, folk, jazz, etc.
  
 Later, after owning my 225 for a couple of months, I went to meet and I spent a fair amount of time A-B listening my 225 and a 325 and also a HE500. I could hear the difference in detail between the two Grados side by side, but it wasn't super dramatic for me. It wasn't a game changer at all. But, more refinement. And, yes, I thought a little brighter. I was also using the tape mod with my 225.  I also found you can drive yourself mildly neurotic going back and forth...start seeing cross eyed after a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I think there's an argument for both. From where I sit owning a 225, if I were to spend another $100 I'd be inclined to make a bigger upgrade/jump. I feel like the 225i is a really solid HP and covers a number of bases for me. It's fairly basic, no frills at all...but with the right source components-in my case a dedicated CDP, integrated amplifier with a pretty good DAC for my digitized music and an Asgard-2 has given me entry into good fidelity for the first time in my life.
  
 I'm never going back to the sound ghetto!


----------



## JoeDoe

markm1 said:


> I'm never going back to the sound ghetto!




Good for you sir!


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:
			
		

> I'm never going back to the sound ghetto!


 
 i hear ya !
 we all have our certain preferences, on sound, music, etc, then there's our budgetary concerns limitations, etc
 now when i started this thing, i already knew pretty much what kind of music i liked, listened to mostly, that hasn't changed too much
 now my budget has changed, evolved . it started pretty low, system wise, and individual piece wise.
 as for sweet spot, everyone's could be a little different , we all have our biases i haven't heard the 80, or 325
 i have owned the 225, and ms2 (my two picks) , i bet it would be safe to say any one of these four are good contenders
 i keep thinking i'm going to get rid of one of the three grado's i currently have, i still can't pick one
 every time i pick up the ms2, i kinda think it could keep me satisfied forever, and maybe let the rs1i go,
 but every time i put it on, i like it more
 i guess this is a nice problem to have !!


----------



## whirlwind

markm1 said:


> I know when I was researching, some seemed to think the 225 was the sweet spot whereas others liked the 325. I went with the 225 because I set myself a $200 limit for my first HP, I wanted the warranty for a new pair. But, I know others feel like the 325 is the better bang for the buck before jumping into the $5-700 range for a new pair. I was also concerned about what I heard about "brightness" and I listen to a fair amount of base heavy doom/rock and metal. But, I also wanted to avoid brightness with all of my regular rock, folk, jazz, etc.
> 
> Later, after owning my 225 for a couple of months, I went to meet and I spent a fair amount of time A-B listening my 225 and a 325 and also a HE500. I could hear the difference in detail between the two Grados side by side, but it wasn't super dramatic for me. It wasn't a game changer at all. But, more refinement. And, yes, I thought a little brighter. I was also using the tape mod with my 225.  I also found you can drive yourself mildly neurotic going back and forth...start seeing cross eyed after a while
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I hear ya...so far from all my listening to Grado's...there is really not a bad one, as long as you are a lover of the grado signature to begin with.....it is just all in how much you feel like spending.
  
 I dig the SR60 very much.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Great surprise was waiting for me when I got off of work today.
> 
> My amp, came.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Congatulations on you new amp!
 I see you also own the LD1+, I also own the LD1+ and the RS1i, guess you know where I'm going with this!
 Maybe you can give a small review between the sounds of both amps, please? I'm interested in possibly purchasing a MAD ear+HD. Also, maybe I can get some input about it with the RS1i, from you or from anyone who has both amps and the RS1i's for that matter.
 Is this the MAD ear+HD amp highly regarded among amps, as the RS1i's are in terms of headphones?
 I'm very curious to know!
 BTW, you guys are really killing me over here...I just purchased the RS1i's a couple of weeks ago and now I'm dying to hear this amp with them!!! LOL.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Congatulations on you new amp!
> I see you also own the LD1+, I also own the LD1+ and the RS1i, guess you know where I'm going with this!
> Maybe you can give a small review between the sounds of both amps, please? I'm interested in possibly purchasing a MAD ear+HD. Also, maybe I can get some input about it with the RS1i, from you or from anyone who has both amps and the RS1i's for that matter.
> Is this the MAD ear+HD amp highly regarded among amps, as the RS1i's are in terms of headphones?
> ...


 
 i haven't heard it either joseph, and i've had the little dot, have the lyr (and love), the the MAD is supposed to be the ONE,
 other than being really curious about how this baby sounds, i'm really very satisfied with my set up at the moment,
 of course, i've said that before


----------



## markm1

whirlwind said:


> I hear ya...so far from all my listening to Grado's...there is really not a bad one, as long as you are a lover of the grado signature to begin with.....it is just all in how much you feel like spending.
> 
> I dig the SR60 very much.


 
 I think that's right. For someone who's never owned one, it comes down to $. For me the 225 seemed like a big step up from 60 and even the 80 auditioning with my IPOD with highly compressed music...pretty low end source. Later, when I reripped my stuff into lossless-I might have noticed more of  the refinement that the 325 boasts. At the time the 325 just didn't seem to be worth the extra $100. Now, I know there are people that would argue the opposite with great enthusiasm.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i hear ya !
> we all have our certain preferences, on sound, music, etc, then there's our budgetary concerns limitations, etc
> now when i started this thing, i already knew pretty much what kind of music i liked, listened to mostly, that hasn't changed too much
> now my budget has changed, evolved . it started pretty low, system wise, and individual piece wise.
> ...


 
  
 I am pretty much going through the same thing rigt now. Everytime I put on either my 80's, 325's or RS1's I also say to myself they are all great sound but different from each other and I could live with any one of them. And also lie you said, every time I put the RS1's on I like them more ad more! And although this is a fortunate problem to have, I feel guilty having three pairs, but its hard to let go of any of them.
  
 And as far as the MAD amp of course its natural to want to hear it, (and I want to) especially that everyone says it matches well with the RS!'s. And I was (still am) very content with my 80's playing directly out of my Sony CDP-C801ES, which is what I started with about a year and a half ago. So its hard not to want to hear different equipment...and it is an awesome hobby and there is nothing like listening to the *GIFT* of music. 
 I feel like I need a shrink!!! LOL,
 Also, have you really thought about letting your RS's go being you just got them?
 How much do you really like the RS's over your MS2i's and the PS500's?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Also, have you really thought about letting your RS's go being you just got them?
> How much do you really like the RS's over your MS2i's and the PS500's?


 
 here's the thing, when i started head fi-ing , i said one set of headphones, because i listened to speakers more.
 well, as i progressed, i now listen to headphones mostly, so, i thought, i kinda need two sets.
 i was very happy at the time with the ps500 and ms2, but all the damn talk about the rs1 got to me.
 my rationalization in buying the rs1 was, i'd get rid of one pair. either the rs1 if it didn't impress enough,
 or the ms2.
 now at the present i feel a little guilty with three sets of cans. part of me says having the 500 and rs1
 is overkill.
 long story short(i know, too late), i'm not going to sale either the 500 or the rs1 , not anytime soon anyway
 if one goes, it'll be the ms2, but, no real rush !


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> here's the thing, when i started head fi-ing , i said one set of headphones, because i listened to speakers more.
> well, as i progressed, i now listen to headphones mostly, so, i thought, i kinda need two sets.
> i was very happy at the time with the ps500 and ms2, but all the damn talk about the rs1 got to me.
> my rationalization in buying the rs1 was, i'd get rid of one pair. either the rs1 if it didn't impress enough,
> ...


 
  
 I feel the same way, plus I have the LD1+ and Magni/Modi which also makes me feel guilty, and I just e-maile Lloyd over at Mapletree about the Ear+HD, so I'm waiting for a reply from him to some questions I have. If I purchase the Ear+HD I will have to let go of one amp and one headphone, (because of guilt and I don't *NEED* all of them). I would think it would be the Magni and the 325's I would let go, that being if I love the Ear+HD. But like you said...no rush.
 And once again I am skeptical about the price, especially being I enjoy the LD1+ with the RS's, so once again like I questioned the purchase of the RS's, is it really that amazing sounding with the RS1's. And the only way for *ME *to know is to hear them together. And yes the RS's sound great, they just have more of everything, but they didn't blow me away because I'm already use to the Grado sound, but I do enjoy the differences that I do hear with the RS's and definitely don't regret the purchase, it was worth it to me.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I feel the same way, plus I have the LD1+ and Magni/Modi which also makes me feel guilty, and I just e-maile Lloyd over at Mapletree about the Ear+HD, so I'm waiting for a reply from him to some questions I have. If I purchase the Ear+HD I will have to let go of one amp and one headphone, (because of guilt and I do't *NEED* all of them). I would think it would be the Magni and the 325's, that being if I love the Ear+HD.



We don't NEED any of it! Lol
I've been thinking about the guilt thing, that may be too harsh, I'm OK with what I've got right now for the most part, but if I increased my budget much more, I don't think I'd enjoy it, maybe I'm just at my guilt threshold ! Lol
I might make some side ways moves, just for fun, I could see myself with a little dot again, so good, and so much fun
Again these are good issues to have!


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Congatulations on you new amp!
> I see you also own the LD1+, I also own the LD1+ and the RS1i, guess you know where I'm going with this!
> Maybe you can give a small review between the sounds of both amps, please? I'm interested in possibly purchasing a MAD ear+HD. Also, maybe I can get some input about it with the RS1i, from you or from anyone who has both amps and the RS1i's for that matter.
> Is this the MAD ear+HD amp highly regarded among amps, as the RS1i's are in terms of headphones?
> ...


 
  
 Thanks, I have wanted a MAD EAR + HD ever since I bought my RS1i....I just either could not find it 2nd hand or did not have enough funds, and I could not afford a new one....finally everything worked out and I was in the right place at the right time.
  
 I too had never listened to this amp...I had just heard and read what people said about it.  I PM'ed many people asking if they ever wanted to sell their MAD EAR that I would be interested....most responded back but none wanted to let the amp go.
  
 First let me say that I do own the LD1+ and I like it a lot....the little amp sounds great and the opamp & tube rolling options make it a fantastic bargain and a great bang for the buck amp......I would recommend it for an amp for the RS1i and other Grado cans as well.
  
 I have nothing but great things to say about the LD1+ and I will be keeping mine.
  
 For the MAD EAR + HD ...I have only had it for alittle over one day and I made an all nighter out of  last night listening to it .
  
 Mine came with the stock tubes, so that is all I can comment on right now.
  
 My first impressions of the MAD EAR almost mirror my first impressions of my RS1i...when I first heard the RS1i, I said I like it, but does it sound better than my 325i ?
  
 I was not sure and it took me two weeks to realize that yes, I liked it more than the 325i......it just took awhile for me to really hear the difference...but eventually it was very clear to me .. I really liked the 325i , it just was not as good and as refined.
  
 When I first plugged my RS1i into my MAD EAR...I said I like it...but is it better than my LD1+....but this time instead of it taking me a week or two...I knew after a few hours that this amp was better than the LD1+
  
 The 3 main things that I noticed was the instrument separation is just fantastic......the instrument detail is also  better and the highs are so damn silky, silky,silky smooth.  Dr. Peppard  know's what he is doing,  I definitely feel the synergy with this combo.
  
 The bass is fast and tight, and I love that, I do know many people do not like that...but I am definitely not one of those people...I am digging the bass with this combo and I also liked it on the LD1+...it is just done even better here.
  
 I am hoping that it will work out just like my RS1i did...that the more I listen...the more I will love the amp.....I mean I love the amp now....I just hope that I come to love it as much as I do my RS1i.
  
 I really can't say if it is worth the extra cash to get this amp over the LD1+....that just depends on each individual and how much they budget for equipment and so forth. I mean the amp is definitely better, it seems to do everything better, more refined... but it is also more expensive.
  
 I love the MAD EAR already and I do know that mine will be staying with me....I have a hunch that the more I listen the more I will fall in love....I sure hope so.
  
 I will tell more about the amp after a week or so.
  
 I listened to The Jeff Healey Band - Hell To Pay twice today and it was such a pleasure, it made me smile, it made me happy...it made me play air guitar.........life is so good during these times.
  
  
  


markm1 said:


> I think that's right. For someone who's never owned one, it comes down to $. For me the 225 seemed like a big step up from 60 and even the 80 auditioning with my IPOD with highly compressed music...pretty low end source. Later, when I reripped my stuff into lossless-I might have noticed more of  the refinement that the 325 boasts. At the time the 325 just didn't seem to be worth the extra $100. Now, I know there are people that would argue the opposite with great enthusiasm.


 
 Many say that the 225 is the best bang for the buck...I don't know if the 325i is worth a hundred more dollars......I usually buy used, so a 2nd hand 325i can be had for approximately the same price as a new 225i.....both are fantastic cans IMO.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Thanks, I have wanted a MAD EAR + HD ever since I bought my RS1i....I just either could not find it 2nd hand or did not have enough funds, and I could not afford a new one....finally everything worked out and I was in the right place at the right time.
> 
> I too had never listened to this amp...I had just heard and read what people said about it.  I PM'ed many people asking if they ever wanted to sell their MAD EAR that I would be interested....most responded back but none wanted to let the amp go.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for your input on the Ear+HD, and I'm glad you are enjoying it.
 Sounds to me like the answers are pretty much the same about the Ear+HD as when I was asking about the purchase of the RS1's (they do everything better). I'll sit on this one until I hear from Lloyd, but I will most likely purchase one being that everyone has pretty much the same thoughts about this amp with the RS's (as far as I've read). Thanks again for your initial impressions, look forward to more (hopefully before I order one) LOL. Enjoy!


----------



## bearFNF

I feel no such guilt, I work hard for my money and I save for what I want.  No need to justify anything or feel guilty about it.  Sure there are lots of things I would like to do but can't, but I do what I can afford and not more.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> We don't NEED any of it! Lol
> I've been thinking about the guilt thing, that may be too harsh, I'm OK with what I've got right now for the most part, but if I increased my budget much more, I don't think I'd enjoy it, maybe I'm just at my guilt threshold ! Lol
> I might make some side ways moves, just for fun, I could see myself with a little dot again, so good, and so much fun
> Again these are good issues to have!


 
  
 Good point, "we don't NEED any of it!
 And yes, these are good issues to have!


----------



## ferday

I decided to take my sr80 with me to work instead of my athm50 since I'm in a real hotel instead of camp

I'm already glad I did, the 50's are a great can (and super durable and isolating) but my typical album before bed has been much more satisfying. I just like these little grados! Maybe I shouldn't get the rs1 since they'd sit unused for 10 months a year like my beloved he400's...


----------



## BillsonChang007

ferday said:


> I decided to take my sr80 with me to work instead of my athm50 since I'm in a real hotel instead of camp
> 
> I'm already glad I did, the 50's are a great can (and super durable and isolating) but my typical album before bed has been much more satisfying. I just like these little grados! Maybe I shouldn't get the rs1 since they'd sit unused for 10 months a year like my beloved he400's...




How do you carry your Grado? The cables are so thick and long! It's thicker than my Macbook's charger (excluding the extension cord)! Or you put it inside a case?


----------



## ferday

billsonchang007 said:


> How do you carry your Grado? The cables are so thick and long! It's thicker than my Macbook's charger (excluding the extension cord)! Or you put it inside a case?




I just wrapped the cable around the phones and put them in my headphone bag (that came with my he400's) along with my amp and iPod. Once they are in my room they stay there, I don't carry them around.

They certainly aren't going to be as durable as the m50 but I hope they can handle some minor abuse...


----------



## wje

It's Monday.  The Aune tube DAC will be arriving, as will the Zonk Grado pads (3x L-Cush, 1x - G-cush).  I know a few people have tried them and had some fit issues as well as a few other items of concern.  However, I'm in the mood to try them out and how they are.
  
 Now, the question is.  Do I feel the flu coming on, so I could take a sick day from work?  Or, do I go to work and think about what is waiting at home?  Decisions.  Decisions.


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, I know....but we figured for about $200 we can get a 2nd hand 325i
> 
> I owned the 325 before, and for me personally I feel that it is the best bang for the buck Grado headphone, besides the SR60 and SR80.......as the build quality is quite a step up and it can be had for around $200 used.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I see! said the blind man


----------



## HPiper

All I can add is that the SR325is is by far my favorite headphone.. period. Now that may change once I get the RS1i but for now that is it for me. Still somewhat fascinated by the PS500, but every time I see that FR curve on Headroom's website I start second guessing myself and everybody that says it is so good. Maybe someday.


----------



## wormsdriver

^I don't think Grados were meant to be measured, but rather enjoyed!


----------



## wje

hpiper said:


> All I can add is that the SR325is is by far my favorite headphone.. period. Now that may change once I get the RS1i but for now that is it for me. S_*till somewhat fascinated by the PS500, but every time I see that FR curve on Headroom's website I start second guessing myself and everybody that says it is so good.*_ Maybe someday.


 
  
 As to the PS-500 with the L-Cush pads, I'm not as impressed.  But, where it really starts to shine is with the G-cush pads.


----------



## BillsonChang007

wormsdriver said:


> ^I don't think Grados were meant to be measured, but rather enjoyed!



Indeed! When I was reading Grado graphs back then before I got my Grado, my thought was like EWWW I will stay away from this headphone! But who knows! When I first put them on the headphone, I didn't go back to my mellowish IEM XD

Billson


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> ^I don't think Grados were meant to be measured, but rather enjoyed!


 
 agree !


----------



## jaywillin

wje said:


> As to the PS-500 with the L-Cush pads, I'm not as impressed.  But, where it really starts to shine is with the G-cush pads.


 
 before the rs1i i would switch between the Land the G , depending on the music i'm listening too
 now, having the rs1i, the g cush stays on the 500 more and more


----------



## jaywillin

wje said:


> It's Monday.  The Aune tube DAC will be arriving, as will the Zonk Grado pads (3x L-Cush, 1x - G-cush).  I know a few people have tried them and had some fit issues as well as a few other items of concern.  However, I'm in the mood to try them out and how they are.
> 
> Now, the question is.  Do I feel the flu coming on, so I could take a sick day from work?  Or, do I go to work and think about what is waiting at home?  Decisions.  Decisions.


 
 delay gratification, work today, take off tomorrow !!


----------



## joseph69

Go to work and have a good surprise waiting for you when you get home. Might as well make the money, the day is going to pass anyway!


----------



## markm1

wormsdriver said:


> ^I don't think Grados were meant to be measured, but rather enjoyed!


 
  
 That was my sense auditioning and comparing the 325 with my 225 and even the Hifiman 500. Yes, I could hear subtle differences btwn the 2 Grados A to B. But if you were just to put one set on your head at home, would I notice the difference? Would I even care? I liked the HE 500 as well. Totally different. But at the end of the day, when I put on ny 225i, I don't have three HP's to sit and play around with. I have one pair. I put them on and listen and enjoy.


----------



## BillsonChang007

joseph69 said:


> Go to work and have a good surprise waiting for you when you get home. Might as well make the money, the day is going to pass anyway!




Yes! We all need exciting event to keep out live interesting! At here, Brunei, there's no school on Friday but there's on Sat. Thank God! We have physical education on Sat xD


----------



## wje

jaywillin said:


> delay gratification, work today, take off tomorrow !!


 
  
  
 Actually, I'm going for the "hybrid" option.  Yesterday, I beat myself and my forearms up pretty bad while replacing a steering shaft on my car.  Then, after that was done, I replaced my tranny filter, and added in new fluid.  Muscles that I never thought I had were killing me.  I'll head home in about an hour, so I'll just miss 1/2 day of work.  I'll set up the gear, then lay on the heating pad to alleviate some of the pain.
  
 I think I'll use the Aune T1 just for the tube DAC feature.  I will pair it with my Little Dot I+ amp.  However, I will try the Aune T1 on its own, too, to see what kind of impressions I can gather on how it performs with the Grado headphones.  The Aune T1 is capable of putting out nearly 1 watt of power into 32 OHms, so there is more juice that the Grados desire.  But, a watt isn't usefuld if the sound is only so-so.  Time will tell.


----------



## jaywillin

wje said:


> Actually, I'm going for the "hybrid" option.  Yesterday, I beat myself and my forearms up pretty bad while replacing a steering shaft on my car.  Then, after that was done, I replaced my tranny filter, and added in new fluid.  Muscles that I never thought I had were killing me.  I'll head home in about an hour, so I'll just miss 1/2 day of work.  I'll set up the gear, then lay on the heating pad to alleviate some of the pain.
> 
> I think I'll use the Aune T1 just for the tube DAC feature.  I will pair it with my Little Dot I+ amp.  However, I will try the Aune T1 on its own, too, to see what kind of impressions I can gather on how it performs with the Grado headphones.  The Aune T1 is capable of putting out nearly 1 watt of power into 32 OHms, so there is more juice that the Grados desire.  But, a watt isn't usefuld if the sound is only so-so.  Time will tell.



Sounds like a plan!
I've heard dome say the t1 leaned to the bright side, I'm assuming that was when used as a DAC/amp, but being that it can be used as just a tube DAC does interest me, and the tube used is the 6922 right? That would make tube rolling very easy as the lyr uses that tube, I have 6 ,7 pairs of those already


----------



## semicoln

I got a great deal on a barely used MS2i in the FS forum. They should be here mid-week. I'm looking forward to seeing how they compare to the MS1i and the 225i.


----------



## jaywillin

semicoln said:


> I got a great deal on a barely used MS2i in the FS forum. They should be here mid-week. I'm looking forward to seeing how they compare to the MS1i and the 225i.



If you liked those two, you will LOVE the ms2i, I know I did, and still do, I actually think it is the sweet spot at least in the line from 60 to rs1/ps500


----------



## semicoln

jaywillin said:


> If you liked those two, you will LOVE the ms2i, I know I did, and still do, I actually think it is the sweet spot at least in the line from 60 to rs1/ps500




I enjoy them both very much. Spending some time on this site has led me to great purchase decisions for my taste. But it does seem that I can just follow your path and be pretty much on point.


----------



## jaywillin

semicoln said:


> I enjoy them both very much. Spending some time on this site has led me to great purchase decisions for my taste. But it does seem that I can just follow your path and be pretty much on point.



Lol, I hope that's a good thing!


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> ^I don't think Grados were meant to be measured, but rather enjoyed!


 
  
 +1


----------



## wje

jaywillin said:


> Sounds like a plan!
> *I've heard dome say the t1 leaned to the bright side, *I'm assuming that was when used as a DAC/amp, but being that it can be used as just a tube DAC does interest me, and the tube used is the 6922 right? That would make tube rolling very easy as the lyr uses that tube, I have 6 ,7 pairs of those already


 
  
 Actually, after spending several hours with the Aune and the stock tube combination really isn't any brighter with the sound signature than my Little Dot I+ with stock tubes and being fed via my HeadAmp DAC.  I guess I was amazed at how closely the two actually sounded.  However, the Aune I got also came with an Amperex Orange tube, which has been discussed in a bit of detail on the Aune T1 thread.  That tube has a neutral to warmer tone to it.  Not a complete polar opposite to the stock tube, but certainly headed in that direction.  Where the original Aune T1 tube may have seemed bright to others really seems more in the upper mid-range section to me - that's where the presence is.  I didn't detect any real "sizzle" at the top end that I would consider to be bad.  I've heard a bit of that in the past with other gear, but not to that degree in this case.
  
 Still more testing to do.  I want to try just the DAC portion with my Little Dot I+.  I want to try my HeadAmp DAC with the Aune's amp alone.  Etc., Etc.
  
 Considering I have $300+ in my Headamp DAC and Little Dot I+, I was a bit impressed that the Aune could get me there for about 1/2 the cost.  Hmm ... But, I still love the combo that I have.  I don't think I'll ever care to be a frantic tube roller ... too much else in my life is going on, so when I have free time, I'd prefer to just spend it listening as opposed to noting sound signature changes for each tube offering.


----------



## swspiers

wje said:


> Actually, after spending several hours with the Aune and the stock tube combination really isn't any brighter with the sound signature than my Little Dot I+ with stock tubes and being fed via my HeadAmp DAC.  I guess I was amazed at how closely the two actually sounded.  However, the Aune I got also came with an Amperex Orange tube, which has been discussed in a bit of detail on the Aune T1 thread.  That tube has a neutral to warmer tone to it.  Not a complete polar opposite to the stock tube, but certainly headed in that direction.  Where the original Aune T1 tube may have seemed bright to others really seems more in the upper mid-range section to me - that's where the presence is.  I didn't detect any real "sizzle" at the top end that I would consider to be bad.  I've heard a bit of that in the past with other gear, but not to that degree in this case.
> 
> Still more testing to do.  I want to try just the DAC portion with my Little Dot I+.  I want to try my HeadAmp DAC with the Aune's amp alone.  Etc., Etc.
> 
> Considering I have $300+ in my Headamp DAC and Little Dot I+, I was a bit impressed that the Aune could get me there for about 1/2 the cost.  Hmm ... But, I still love the combo that I have.  I don't think I'll ever care to be a frantic tube roller ... too much else in my life is going on, so when I have free time, I'd prefer to just spend it listening as opposed to noting sound signature changes for each tube offering.


 
  
 That's one of the main reasons why I avoid tubes altogether: more time.  I'm not fanatic in avoiding them, but the nuances of tube rolling are many.  Some things are just best for me to avoid altogether.


----------



## kvtaco17

swspiers said:


> That's one of the main reasons why I avoid tubes altogether: more time.  I'm not fanatic in avoiding them, but the nuances of tube rolling are many.  Some things are just best for me to avoid altogether.


 
 And I'm a sicko that loves tube rolling lol to each his own... all that matters is the music anyways!


----------



## Edgard Varese

wje said:


> Actually, after spending several hours with the Aune and the stock tube combination really isn't any brighter with the sound signature than my Little Dot I+ with stock tubes and being fed via my HeadAmp DAC.  I guess I was amazed at how closely the two actually sounded.  However, the Aune I got also came with an Amperex Orange tube, which has been discussed in a bit of detail on the Aune T1 thread.  That tube has a neutral to warmer tone to it.  Not a complete polar opposite to the stock tube, but certainly headed in that direction.  Where the original Aune T1 tube may have seemed bright to others really seems more in the upper mid-range section to me - that's where the presence is.  I didn't detect any real "sizzle" at the top end that I would consider to be bad.  I've heard a bit of that in the past with other gear, but not to that degree in this case.
> 
> Still more testing to do.  I want to try just the DAC portion with my Little Dot I+.  I want to try my HeadAmp DAC with the Aune's amp alone.  Etc., Etc.
> 
> Considering I have $300+ in my Headamp DAC and Little Dot I+, I was a bit impressed that the Aune could get me there for about 1/2 the cost.  Hmm ... But, I still love the combo that I have.  I don't think I'll ever care to be a frantic tube roller ... too much else in my life is going on, so when I have free time, I'd prefer to just spend it listening as opposed to noting sound signature changes for each tube offering.


 
  
 Interesting... I've been thinking about the Aune as a semi-portable option (for taking away on trips and that sort of thing).  Still, I am looking forward to hearing how it fares as a dac-only with the LD I +...


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> That's one of the main reasons why I avoid tubes altogether: more time.  I'm not fanatic in avoiding them, but the nuances of tube rolling are many.  Some things are just best for me to avoid altogether.


 
  
  


kvtaco17 said:


> And I'm a sicko that loves tube rolling lol to each his own... all that matters is the music anyways!


 
  
  
 and i'm somewhere in the middle ,  i always like having several options, but i'm not really into the history of the tube so much, other than to know what to keep my eyes out for


----------



## swspiers

kvtaco17 said:


> And I'm a sicko that loves tube rolling lol to each his own... all that matters is the music anyways!


 
  
 Damn straight.  Whatever it takes to enjoy the hobby!


----------



## joseph69

Pulled the trigger on the MAD Ear+HD today (couldn't help myself), just waiting for payment confirmation from Lloyd and then I will receive my S/N. I ordered it in RED&BLACK with BLACK OAK sides. I hope to god I love this amp with the RS1i's. From what I've been reading, they are supposed to be a very good match for the RS1i's, everybody who owns this combo raves about it, cant wait to hear them together!


----------



## Edgard Varese

joseph69 said:


> Pulled the trigger on the MAD Ear+HD today (couldn't help myself), just waiting for payment confirmation from Lloyd and then I will receive my S/N. I ordered it in RED&BLACK with BLACK OAK sides. I hope to god I love this amp with the RS1i's. From what I've been reading, they are supposed to be a very good match for the RS1i's, everybody who owns this combo raves about it, cant wait to hear them together!


 
  
  
 You don't do anything by half, do you?   Congrats!


----------



## HPiper

I cover both sides of the fence by having both a tube setup and a solid state. There is something to be said for both but if I had to narrow it down to just one, it would be the tube amp. I don't do tube rolling however, that is why I am here and ask a lot of questions, if I get something I want it to be pretty much what I want right off, without having to modify it. One reason all my Grado's are stock, I know some people love to tinker but I am not one of them.


----------



## joseph69

edgard varese said:


> You don't do anything by half, do you?   Congrats!


 
 Thank you. No somehow I seem to justify my purchases by breaking them down into how much it cost me a day and knowing I may very well have it for a many, many years, so it sometimes pays to do this, (I know, it sounds strange). And I also figured, how many different amps/ headphones am I going to hear, and then want to hear the next one and the next one, and spending more and more money, and then taking a loss on selling them, so I just did it.
 Thank you again, hopefully I did the right thing and are 1000% satisfied with this combo, and this is the only way for me to find out.
 BTW, I did start out by doing things half, but in the end I accumulate so many different things it drives me crazy, and I say to myself I should have done this from the start, but then again I do enjoy the different experiences along the way. In a way I hope I am done so I can get back to enjoying the music instead of being critical of all my purchases and forgetting what its really about, (the music). We all know how addicting this can be, and I mean this seriously, and at this point I want to relax for awhile and enjoy. 


hpiper said:


> I cover both sides of the fence by having both a tube setup and a solid state. There is something to be said for both but if I had to narrow it down to just one, it would be the tube amp. I don't do tube rolling however, that is why I am here and ask a lot of questions, if I get something I want it to be pretty much what I want right off, without having to modify it. One reason all my Grado's are stock, I know some people love to tinker but I am not one of them.


----------



## wje

I'm getting a bit tired from this evening's testing to write up a summary.  It has been quite eventful, but still more work left towards testing the Aune T1 vs. the Little Dot I+.  With the config as noted, both are within a snail's hop of each other.  I think most can see my point now on how easy it is to get into the weeds in messing with tubes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Sorry about the sloppy writing.  I think I might fail the test in prescription writing if I would ever have to take one.


----------



## jaywillin

ALERT !!!
  
 rs1i for sale over on the sale forum ! asking 5 bills
 and a 1, with button, in new zealand 6 bills
  
 gee, haven't looked at the f/s in a while


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> ALERT !!!
> 
> rs1i for sale over on the sale forum ! asking 5 bills


 
 Must resist... wife still not happy about HD800 purchase... must... not look...want! GahdwLIJKHBDLIKUJBUJOBHNsadiuhjb....


----------



## kvtaco17

OMG its the old school one with the buttons! I must negotiate with the wife... I can make her want it lol


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> OMG its the old school one with the buttons! I must negotiate with the wife... I can make her want it lol


 

 i drooled


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Pulled the trigger on the MAD Ear+HD today (couldn't help myself), just waiting for payment confirmation from Lloyd and then I will receive my S/N. I ordered it in RED&BLACK with BLACK OAK sides. I hope to god I love this amp with the RS1i's. From what I've been reading, they are supposed to be a very good match for the RS1i's, everybody who owns this combo raves about it, cant wait to hear them together!


 
  
 Congrats Joseph!
  
 I usually do not say this, as you never know if someone will hear things the same way that you do because of all of the variables.....but trust me....you are really gonna dig this amp with your RS1i
  
 I have only been listening to mine for about 5 days, and everyday I am so looking forward to the evening when I can sit down and listen to some rock & roll.
  
 Last night I wanted to hear some female vocals on this combo, so I listened  Alanis Morrisette....Jagged Little Pill.....Good Lord, did she sound fantastic.
  
 I have not even tried my AKG Q701 with this amp yet.....can't get myself to take my RS1i off with this combo.
  
 Like I said before, the differences seem very subtle at first, but the more you listen the better it gets.....I am not sure that I even want to touch the stock tubes, to be honest....    
  
 ENJOY!....Please let us know your impressions


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i drooled


 
 Didn't you just buy the RS1i's?
 I often see the older RS1's for sale on eBay.


----------



## Edgard Varese

jaywillin said:


> ALERT !!!
> 
> rs1i for sale over on the sale forum ! asking 5 bills
> and a 1, with button, *in new zealand* 6 bills
> ...


 
  
 Don't tell me things like that.


----------



## jaywillin

edgard varese said:


> Don't tell me things like that.


 

 it's meant to be edgar !!


----------



## whirlwind

$500 is a pretty nice deal, for sure.


----------



## Edgard Varese

jaywillin said:


> it's meant to be edgar !!


 
  
 Lol, he mentions something about them having been broken by the courier when he tried to sell them previously, but that it wasn't anything serious (just something loose?!).  I think I'll pass on those ones...


----------



## jaywillin

edgard varese said:


> Lol, he mentions something about them having been broken by the courier when he tried to sell them previously, but that it wasn't anything serious (just something loose?!).  I think I'll pass on those ones...


 

 lol, you don't wanna pay 600 for something loose ??   the guy is honest, i'll give him that


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> $500 is a pretty nice deal, for sure.


 

  buy the time i shipped mine from viet nam , i paid just over 5 for mine


----------



## whirlwind

I just took a peak at the buy/sell/trade forum.
  
 The RS1 classic with the buttons is being sold buy j-rock......I will vouch for him 100%....as he is who I just bought my MAD EAR + HD from.....I had my amp in two days.....great guy.


----------



## Edgard Varese

whirlwind said:


> I just took a peak at the buy/sell/trade forum.
> 
> The RS1 classic with the buttons is being sold buy j-rock......I will vouch for him 100%....as he is who I just bought my MAD EAR + HD from.....I had my amp in two days.....great guy.


 
  
 He got a PM 14 minutes ago... good price, I wouldn't have expected them to last very long.


----------



## kvtaco17

I'm waiting for the wife to get off work so we can chat... I texted her and she said we'll talk about it.. Maybe they'll be available still...lol


----------



## wje

kvtaco17 said:


> I'm waiting for the wife to get off work so we can chat... I texted her and she said we'll talk about it.. Maybe they'll be available still...lol


 
  
 Who really wears the pants in your family?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Remember, sometimes passing on an opportunity isn't a bad thing.  There are times when something a bit better comes along.


----------



## kvtaco17

I seized a few too many opportunities lately, between my headphone collection, gun collection, SLR collection and guitar collection I've spent a ton of cash in the last 2 weeks lol I'm giving her this one, I never really ask her if buying something is ok BUT she did express that she'd like to be included (she enjoys her setup BUT would like to be more involved with picking out new cans for the collection)


----------



## jaywillin

dang, and another (a little more pricy)  Grado RS1i -Balanced, Moon Audio Upgraded, Extras


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Congrats Joseph!
> 
> I usually do not say this, as you never know if someone will hear things the same way that you do because of all of the variables.....but trust me....you are really gonna dig this amp with your RS1i
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you very much! I understand how you don't want to say that I will love the amp being that we all hear/like different sounds, so for you to say something like that only makes me want to hear it more.
 I e-mailed Lloyd today because on the MAD website it states 1x 5751/12AX7/ECC83 tubes, so I'm wondering if it comes with these three different tubes so you can hear which one you prefer.  Which tube out of these three is in your amp?
 Can anyone who purchased the Ear+HD from MAD tell me if it comes with all three (1x) tubes to try? 
 I haven't received a reply from Lloyd about this question yet, this is why I'm asking. Thanks.


----------



## whirlwind

mine has the 5751


----------



## parbaked

The 12AX7 & ECC83 are different names for the same tubes.
 5751 is a less popular lower gain version (mostly JAN) that is interchangeable.
 Lloyd seems to use the 5751 tubes, not sure why. Nonetheless his amps sure sound sweet!


----------



## Brooko

You guys can back off discussing the RS1 (with buttons) now (from the FS).  I'll let you know how it sounds in a few days.  FInally back in the Grado fold again.
  
 Just need to receive them and transfer the funds


----------



## joseph69

parbaked said:


> The 12AX7 & ECC83 are different names for the same tubes.
> 5751 is a less popular lower gain version (mostly JAN) that is interchangeable.
> Lloyd seems to use the 5751 tubes, not sure why. Nonetheless his amps sure sound sweet!


 
 Thanks for the info, I didn't know the 12AX7/ECC83 were the same, thanks. 
 Which one do you use? Also what model is yours, I notice it has 4 tubes? 
 What does (JAN) mean?


----------



## kvtaco17

Well done!


----------



## jaywillin

brooko said:


> You guys can back off discussing the RS1 (with buttons) now (from the FS).  I'll let you know how it sounds in a few days.  FInally back in the Grado fold again.
> 
> Just need to receive them and transfer the funds


 

 that didn't take long !


----------



## Edgard Varese

brooko said:


> You guys can back off discussing the RS1 (with buttons) now (from the FS).  I'll let you know how it sounds in a few days.  FInally back in the Grado fold again.
> 
> Just need to receive them and transfer the funds


 
  
 You can let us know what the rattle is all about then.


----------



## parbaked

joseph69 said:


> Thanks for the info, I didn't know the 12AX7/ECC83 were the same, thanks.
> Which one do you use? Also what model is yours, I notice it has 4 tubes?
> What does (JAN) mean?


 
 That's a MAD Ear HD Super 2 - a little more powerful/versatile with a separate power supply.
 It uses different output tubes (EL84/6BQ5) than the MAD Ear +.

  
 JAN = Joint Army Navy = tubes made for military use...


----------



## Brooko

edgard varese said:


> You can let us know what the rattle is all about then.


 
  
 Actually he just had them serviced (via Grado) and has a receipt for the service (which I'll be getting) - so I'm pretty sure these will be pristine.


----------



## Brooko

How's this for excellent service.  He's shipping first (told me not to pay until they arrive), and also said that if I don't like them - to just return them (my shipping cost).
  
 Confidence in the product!


----------



## jaywillin

brooko said:


> How's this for excellent service.  He's shipping first (told me not to pay until they arrive), and also said that if I don't like them - to just return them (my shipping cost).
> 
> Confidence in the product!


 

  couldn't ask for more ! sweet
  
 anyone wanna bet about them being returned ?? lol


----------



## Edgard Varese

brooko said:


> How's this for excellent service.  He's shipping first (told me not to pay until they arrive), and also said that if I don't like them - to just return them (my shipping cost).
> 
> Confidence in the product!


 

 That's awesome service!   Of course, Courier Post being what it is you won't have them before Tuesday...


----------



## Brooko

edgard varese said:


> That's awesome service!   Of course, Courier Post being what it is you won't have them before Tuesday...


 
  
 Yep - will give me a chance to finish my K612 vs K702 comparison anyway.


----------



## joseph69

parbaked said:


> That's a MAD Ear HD Super 2 - a little more powerful/versatile with a separate power supply.
> It uses different output tubes (EL84/6BQ5) than the MAD Ear +.
> 
> 
> JAN = Joint Army Navy = tubes made for military use...


 
 Very nice, I also had seen this on the MAD website but didn't recognize it.
 Thanks for the explanation of (JAN)!


----------



## wje

jaywillin said:


> dang, and another (a little more pricy)  Grado RS1i -Balanced, Moon Audio Upgraded, Extras


 
  
 I saw that one.  I think it's about $300 worth of cable that one really doesn't need.  Unless, you have a special balanced headphone amp that you're in a great need of a pair of RS1i headphones.  I do think I read where quite possibly, Moon Audio, sends the headphones and cable to Grado and has them do the soldering.  It seems like a bit of time since I last heard it, and think it was Moon Audio.  Maybe, another vendor though.


----------



## hsubox

whirlwind said:


> I have not even tried my AKG Q701 with this amp yet.....can't get myself to take my RS1i off with this combo.
> 
> Like I said before, the differences seem very subtle at first, but the more you listen the better it gets.....I am not sure that I even want to touch the stock tubes, to be honest....
> 
> ENJOY!....Please let us know your impressions




TBH, I haven't really listened to my Q701s since I got my RS1i.... It may well be time to sell them. I really want to try the PS500!


----------



## jaywillin

hsubox said:


> TBH, I haven't really listened to my Q701s since I got my RS1i.... It may well be time to sell them. I really want to try the PS500!


 

 i'm rocking the ps500 at the moment


----------



## swspiers

wje said:


> I saw that one.  I think it's about $300 worth of cable that one really doesn't need.  Unless, you have a special balanced headphone amp that you're in a great need of a pair of RS1i headphones.  I do think I read where quite possibly, Moon Audio, sends the headphones and cable to Grado and has them do the soldering.  It seems like a bit of time since I last heard it, and think it was Moon Audio.  Maybe, another vendor though.


 
 Hmmmm....
  
 My main rig is a set of balanced speaker taps.  More juice than I will ever need for a set of cans, as this could probably make magic smoke come out of the HE-6.
  
 Tempting


----------



## jaywillin

there are a few people who think i'm UNBALANCED !


----------



## wje

swspiers said:


> Hmmmm....
> 
> My main rig is a set of balanced speaker taps.  More juice than I will ever need for a set of cans, as this could probably make magic smoke come out of the HE-6.
> 
> Tempting


 
  
 But, the ortho headphones and the planars - HifiMan and Fostex are great at accepting wattage.  The Fostex T50RP is capable of 3 watts, if I've read the specifics correctly.  Similar for the Hifiman, if not a bit better.
  
 Dynamic drivers such as the Grado, I think it can be quite risky.  Then again, I think Grado only charges $150 to service the RS1i, so getting the drivers replaced after a good listening session might not be that bad after all.


----------



## swspiers

wje said:


> But, the ortho headphones and the planars - HifiMan and Fostex are great at accepting wattage.  The Fostex T50RP is capable of 3 watts, if I've read the specifics correctly.  Similar for the Hifiman, if not a bit better.
> 
> Dynamic drivers such as the Grado, I think it can be quite risky.  Then again, I think Grado only charges $150 to service the RS1i, so getting the drivers replaced after a good listening session might not be that bad after all.


 
 Man, not for nothing, but I understand the function of the volume pot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I tend to listen to music below 90 dB's, and in 30 years of running bass rigs in excess of 1000 watts , I have yet to blow a speaker.  I just like lots and lots of headroom


----------



## joseph69

parbaked said:


> The 12AX7 & ECC83 are different names for the same tubes.
> 5751 is a less popular lower gain version (mostly JAN) that is interchangeable.
> Lloyd seems to use the 5751 tubes, not sure why. Nonetheless his amps sure sound sweet!


 
 I received an e-mail from Lloyd this morning about the power tube used in the Ear+HD, and he said he is going to use the 12AX7.
 Not that I've heard either tube, but the 12AX7 is supposed have more impact and slam to it , is this correct? And the 5751 tube is mellower?
 Is this why you said "Lloyd seem to use the 5751 tubes, not sure why"?


----------



## parbaked

joseph69 said:


> I received an e-mail from Lloyd this morning about the power tube used in the Ear+HD, and he said he is going to use the 12AX7.
> Not that I've heard either tube, but the 12AX7 is supposed have more impact and slam to it , is this correct? And the 5751 tube is mellower?
> Is this why you said "Lloyd seem to use the 5751 tubes, not sure why"?


 
 The 5751 has lower gain than the 12AX7, hence less impact and slam.
 The important thing is how Lloyd designs the amp to utilize the different tubes and their designs.
 I've never heard of anyone not being thrilled by the stock tubes Lloyd provides. (In my case NOS Rogers, which are Canadian Phillips).
 You will be fine with whatever tubes the good Dr. prescribes....


----------



## desertblues

parbaked said:


> The 5751 has lower gain than the 12AX7, hence less impact and slam.
> The important thing is how Lloyd designs the amp to utilize the different tubes and their designs.
> I've never heard of anyone not being thrilled by the stock tubes Lloyd provides. (In my case NOS Rogers, which are Canadian Phillips).
> You will be fine with whatever tubes the good Dr. prescribes....


 
  
 I switched from 12ax7 to 5751 tubes in my Bellari HA540 tube amp a while ago and have never looked back. It is an OTL design so you are really "listening to the tube" and the 5751 is definitely mellower (the sweetest midrange you ever heard with Grado RS1 or PS500). The nos 5751's are far superior - my favorites are a Mazda triple mica and RCA blackplate (expensive but worth it). My main amp now is a Woo WA7 which is a whole different beast and offers a more detailed sound, but the 5751 is an awesome tube in the right application!


----------



## wje

swspiers said:


> Man, not for nothing, _*but I understand the function of the volume pot  *_


 
  
 Yes.  I can understand that as most of us would be able to maintain proper control.  My comment though was mostly in regard to an "Accident" happening as those can occur.


----------



## swspiers

wje said:


> Yes.  I can understand that as most of us would be able to maintain proper control.  My comment though was mostly in regard to an "Accident" happening as those can occur.


 
 Oh yeah, those...
  
 Watch, once I explain how anal I am about these things, including turning off the volume 30 years after my last turntable 'incident', I will do something so stupid and funny that I will just have to share it with all the grado-philes and wait for the inevitable 'told-you-so"
  
 So let me not bring the wrath of the gods of irony down upon my head, and give you a simple thank-you for the reminder


----------



## jaywillin

i've been fortunate the time or two i forgot to unplug, during powering up, and down, and switching from speakers to headphones etc
 the lyr could make something go poof real quick


----------



## shirazir

Question for all you Grado-heads (am I in the right thread? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), does anybody listen to Muse in particular with their Grados? If so, how does it sound and on which Grados in particular have you listened to them?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## JoeDoe

shirazir said:


> Question for all you Grado-heads (am I in the right thread?  ), does anybody listen to Muse in particular with their Grados? If so, how does it sound and on which Grados in particular have you listened to them?
> 
> Thanks!




Yes. 225i it is!


----------



## joseph69

parbaked said:


> The 5751 has lower gain than the 12AX7, hence less impact and slam.
> The important thing is how Lloyd designs the amp to utilize the different tubes and their designs.
> I've never heard of anyone not being thrilled by the stock tubes Lloyd provides. (In my case NOS Rogers, which are Canadian Phillips).
> You will be fine with whatever tubes the good Dr. prescribes....


 
 Thanks again for the info and reassurance about Lloyd and the Ear+HD.
 After reading about the 12AX7 I was glad to hear that was the tube that he is going to use in the amp, because I really like to hear impact and slam. After listening to the amp the way it comes for awhile. I'll try the 5751 down the road so I can compare them both and also have a mellower sound if I want.
  


shirazir said:


> Question for all you Grado-heads (am I in the right thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I downloaded (resistance) by Muse, and I listened to it through my 80's and 325's (haven't listened to it with the RS1's yet), but I will tell you it sounds AWESOME through these two headphones!!! It is recorded very well IMO and wouldn't ever think it could sound bad through any Grado.


----------



## CH23

shirazir said:


> Question for all you Grado-heads (am I in the right thread?  ), does anybody listen to Muse in particular with their Grados? If so, how does it sound and on which Grados in particular have you listened to them?
> 
> Thanks!




i find "Showbiz" to be not bright enough for better headphones, not just Grados,(maybe i need to re-rip it someday?)

Matthew Bellamy loves classical instruments, and i find them to sound amazing on Grados (owning the SR80i, RS2, and GR10) bass guitar is also outstanding (listening right now with the GR10) while i believe that the RS2's immerse you in the whole thing going on in their rougher tunes.

my source isn't completely neutral though, so it is hard to decide wether it's the Grados or the player.

String instruments (acoustic)do sound Alive on the Grados, and Muse uses them more than enough, making for a great listen.

I love them, and my Grados definitely do them right.


----------



## shirazir

joseph69 said:


> Thanks again for the info and reassurance about Lloyd and the Ear+HD.
> After reading about the 12AX7 I was glad to hear that was the tube that he is going to use in the amp, because I really like to hear impact and slam. After listening to the amp the way it comes for awhile. I'll try the 5751 down the road so I can compare them both and also have a mellower sound if I want.
> 
> I downloaded (resistance) by Muse, and I listened to it through my 80's and 325's (haven't listened to it with the RS1's yet), but I will tell you it sounds AWESOME through these two headphones!!! It is recorded very well IMO and wouldn't ever think it could sound bad through any Grado.


 
  
  


ch23 said:


> i find "Showbiz" to be not bright enough for better headphones, not just Grados,(maybe i need to re-rip it someday?)
> 
> Matthew Bellamy loves classical instruments, and i find them to sound amazing on Grados (owning the SR80i, RS2, and GR10) bass guitar is also outstanding (listening right now with the GR10) while i believe that the RS2's immerse you in the whole thing going on in their rougher tunes.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think I'm sold on the Sr80i but would you lads say there's a night and day difference between the 80s and perhaps the 225s?


----------



## whirlwind

hsubox said:


> TBH, I haven't really listened to my Q701s since I got my RS1i.... It may well be time to sell them. I really want to try the PS500!


 
 Yea...the Q701 is my gaming headphone....I do not use it much for music.
  
 I also would like to get the PS500 someday.
  
 I think I would just about be set then....I am pretty darn happy right now with RS1i and MAD EAR combo.
  
 Also, the 5751 tube in my MAD EAR has so darn much detail, that I hate to take it out.
  
 I may try some other tubes later on, but the sound this amp produces is off the hook


----------



## SJWorne

Hey has anyone tried SR125i's with the jumbo pads? 
 Got me some ordered the other day and I can't wait to try it...
 I'll probably lose some bass but I could always vent the drivers?  Has anyone any advice against venting?


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> I am pretty darn happy right now with RS1i and MAD EAR combo.
> 
> Also, the 5751 tube in my MAD EAR has so darn much detail, that I hate to take it out.
> 
> I may try some other tubes later on, but the sound this amp produces is off the hook


 
 Your killing me!!! I cant wait to hear my Ear+HD. Lloyd along with the e-mail about the tubes yesterday said he was waiting for chassis's to come in today so hopefully I won't be waiting all that long.


----------



## joseph69

shirazir said:


> I think I'm sold on the Sr80i but would you lads say there's a night and day difference between the 80s and perhaps the 225s?


 
 The SR80i's are IMO an Excellent headphone! I've never heard the 225's, but I do own the SR325is's, and there is a difference from the two, and to me, yes it is night & day but...this doesn't mean that I'm saying one is better than the other at all, they are just different.
 I'll put it to you this way, if I had to part with one or the other the 80's may actually sound more life like (live) than the 325's, so I would let my 325's go before the 80's. There is just something about the 80's that makes me really enjoy them, to me they have a raw sound to them that is just amazing, especially for a $99.00 headphone. They will always be special to me!


----------



## wje

sjworne said:


> Hey has anyone tried SR125i's with the jumbo pads?
> Got me some ordered the other day and I can't wait to try it...
> I'll probably lose some bass but I could always vent the drivers?  Has anyone any advice against venting?


 
  
 I have a pair of Allessandro MS1i headphones, which are in the same league as the SR-125i.  I haven't tried the G-Cush pads on them yet.  But, can later tonight and post some impressions.
  
 As to venting, I'm normally against it due to potential quality of bass.  You might get more bass, but not always more / better bass - if that makes sense.  However, I've recently learned that Grado does "vent" some of the drivers in their headphones and the PS-500 does come to mind.  I need to find the thread where it listed the models they vent, and how many holes they open on them.  I think the PS-1000 was on the list, as well as the GS-1000i, too.  I don't think any models below the PS-500 were on that list, though.  I do have the PS-500 and have been trying to look through the screens to verify this.  But, I don't have a good light source to fully confirm it and I don't want to open the cups up just to check.


----------



## Brooko

sjworne said:


> Hey has anyone tried SR125i's with the jumbo pads?
> Got me some ordered the other day and I can't wait to try it...
> I'll probably lose some bass but I could always vent the drivers?  Has anyone any advice against venting?


 
  
 I tried it with MS1i (as Wayne said - similar to the SR80i).   Increased sound stage, but bass retreats and mids get sucked out.  Highs get very hot (tizzy).  I din't enjoy it.  YMMV
  


wje said:


> I have a pair of Allessandro MS1i headphones, which are in the same league as the SR-125i.  I haven't tried the G-Cush pads on them yet.  But, can later tonight and post some impressions.


 
  
 Wayne - will be interesting to hear your views.  I found I could get used to them if I wore them for long enough for my ears to adjust - but was never a fan.  Bowls sounded good on them though.


----------



## joseph69

SR80i's with (L) cushions.
 I tried the (G) cushions with the 80's and the 325's and didn't like them at all, I traded them after 6hrs of listening. This is just my opinion, you may like them. To me there was no intimacy, faint bass and everything sounded very tinny, with no impact.


----------



## SJWorne

wje said:


> I have a pair of Allessandro MS1i headphones, which are in the same league as the SR-125i.  I haven't tried the G-Cush pads on them yet.  But, can later tonight and post some impressions.
> 
> As to venting, I'm normally against it due to potential quality of bass.  You might get more bass, but not always more / better bass - if that makes sense.  However, I've recently learned that Grado does "vent" some of the drivers in their headphones and the PS-500 does come to mind.  I need to find the thread where it listed the models they vent, and how many holes they open on them.  I think the PS-1000 was on the list, as well as the GS-1000i, too.  I don't think any models below the PS-500 were on that list, though.  I do have the PS-500 and have been trying to look through the screens to verify this.  But, I don't have a good light source to fully confirm it and I don't want to open the cups up just to check.







brooko said:


> I tried it with MS1i (as Wayne said - similar to the SR80i).   Increased sound stage, but bass retreats and mids get sucked out.  Highs get very hot (tizzy).  I din't enjoy it.  YMMV
> 
> 
> Wayne - will be interesting to hear your views.  I found I could get used to them if I wore them for long enough for my ears to adjust - but was never a fan.  Bowls sounded good on them though.




Thanks for that guys, will let people know what I think if it when I get the cushions!

Regarding the venting, that guy Bilavideo said that the venting was awesome... But I'm not sure I can trust the credibility of his posts seeing as he buggered off with a load of money and cans...


----------



## sinnottj

shirazir said:


> I think I'm sold on the Sr80i but would you lads say there's a night and day difference between the 80s and perhaps the 225s?


 
  
 Where are you based? In Europe, for example, I 'm not convinced the price difference makes the 225i worthwhile, unless you buy used.
  
 Get an Alessandro MS1i with L Cush pads, which will be almost as good as the 225i for less than half the cost. I've got both and, while there is a difference (and I do think the 225i is slightly better overall), it's not 'night and day' to my ears, but much more subtle.  MS1i with L Cush pads is a hell of a pair of headphones for the money ...


----------



## Brooko

sjworne said:


> Thanks for that guys, will let people know what I think if it when I get the cushions!
> 
> Regarding the venting, that guy Bilavideo said that the venting was awesome... But I'm not sure I can trust the credibility of his posts seeing as he buggered off with a load of money and cans...


 
  
 Wayne has done more playing around with Grados - so I trust his thoughts.  I'd never open all the vents myself.  I did 4 early on with my MS1i - but dialled that back to 2 for my 325is when I had them.  It's all about personal preference - but I'd much rather have quality of bass than quantity.  If you do vent them - you can always try closing them again with a light felt or heavy gauze.
  
 Personally though - if the bass isn't enough for you - I wouldn't go more than 2-4.  The less the better.


----------



## wje

OK.  Thank goodness for insomnia - 5:00 a.m. for me.
  
 I did a bit of "informal" G-Cush testing.  My source was my Audio-GD "Fun" with the Earth module.  Input was via the Optical cable.  Foobar was the player.  No EQ settings applied.  Music: David Bromberg "Use Me" which has some good guitar, bass, as well as drums / percussion.
  
** PS-500 / G-Cush pads:  *This is the normal configuration for how I run my PS-500s.  The frequencies are all represented with the G-Cush pads.  No real loss of bass, good mids, good highs - but not  excessive.  As to the the bass, some people with the PS-500 and the L-Cush pads have indicated that the bass is quite present.  I, too, will agree that with the L-Cush pads, the PS-500 really has a good amount of bass and a bit more than my RS1i has for sure.
  
** MS1i / G-Cush Pads:* This is the first time I've heard the G-Cush pads on a model other than the GS-1000 or my PS-500.  I don't feel that the highs were overextended in a fatiguing way at all.  The mids were good.  The bass was less than my PS-500 offers.  But, do keep in mind, the PS-500 is a headphone with more bass out of the gate, and also costs nearly $500 more. 
  
 As to the difference in bass between the MS1i and the PS-500, the biggest variable could be the vent holes that are apparently in the PS-500 Grados.  I'm hesitant on opening up the holes a bit on the MS1i, as I normally keep it stock as a reference point.  It also doesn't get a lot of use, due to just being available for comparison against the other Grados.  Brooko is right.  In considering hole / vent mods or vent opening, just don't go too crazy.  It's kind of like medicine.  People think that if a little work "good" then 3 or 4 times more would be "great" - but, that's not always the case and with medicine, it can be quite risky.  I'd say consider 2, but don't go higher than three at the most.
  
 Finally, I was able to search a bit and did find the thread where I did initially read about the PS-500, PS-1000 and GS-1000 having their vent holes opened.  Apparently these models have "3" holes opened up as suspected in the thread.  There is also a mention of the Magnum, version 3 having a few holes opened, too.  If I recall, the version 3 may have only been a driver that would have come along with the Magnum upgrade when performed by Rydon.  It could easily have been versions at some point after that, which became available for us to purchase just the drivers without any upgrade options.  
  
 Here is the thread with the reference to vents opened on Factory Grado models: http://www.head-fi.org/t/576717/grado-modders-go-magnum/2640#post_9507046
  
 I may send a note to Grado and inquire about this since I did own the GS-1000 and currently own the PS-500, I am quite curious.  
  
 I think I'll get a few more hours of sleep before waking up to head to work.   Enjoy!


----------



## SJWorne

Thanks for both of your opinions! 

I was never going to do more than 4 holes anyway, but I think that given the information that Wayne provided, I will stick to 3.
I guess that if I don't like it then it's tough luck! 
Hoping to get some magnums for my birthday and some cups to follow!


----------



## Pottsy2

I have spent the last 6 years hating my 325i's. I bought them, and they gave me a headache. I ran them in for a week. The piercing treble peaks seems to spike my head with pure pain and all I wanted to do was turn them down. And I would keep turning them down until I could hear nothing coming from them, and only at that point was I happy.
  
 I shoved them into a drawer and that was the end of them. Since then I just used my DAP and Westones.
  
 Recently, I was clearing out the garage, and wanted to make sure that all my CDs were ripped properly before I chucked them (some were done before I got the hang of EAC/Flac). Working at the computer, I dug out the old Grados. Still as nasty as ever. But something made me persevere...
  
 Firstly I bought a little Fiio E17. This DAC/Amp at least allowed the Grados to be powered nicely from the PC.
 Then in Foobar I installed a parametric EQ. With a sine wave generator I sniffed out the 3 massive treble peaks, and EQ'd them out in Foobar. I also slipped in a 2dB gently lump in the lower bass. I noticed that the 3 treble peaks were at the exact same frequencies as measured =383&scale=30]here, although I only applied a tiny cut to the 9K one, because perceptually it sounded about right.
  
 I have never heard anything that sounds so good. The detail, soundstage and sheer transparency is astounding. And I can turn them up! Flicking the DSP on and off makes the cans sound like an old transistor radio. The peaks are so obvious.
  
 Gutted I didn't do this before, and would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## CH23

the G cush are way more comfortable than any of the other pads are to me.
  
 they don't really lack bass, even though it is less in front. i think this has to do with the distance between your ear and the speaker.
 once you get used to this, it's still very satisfying to listen with. (my opinion)


----------



## JoeDoe

ch23 said:


> the G cush are way more comfortable than any of the other pads are to me.
> 
> they don't really lack bass, even though it is less in front. i think this has to do with the distance between your ear and the speaker.
> once you get used to this, it's still very satisfying to listen with. (my opinion)




I agree to some extent. Out of the five or six Grado/Alessandro's I've had, the MS ones and 225's are the two that retained quality with G cush pads. 

The MS ones, which were later modded to MS one thousands certainly had more space with the pads, although I did have to drive them a little more to maintain the bass quality. The 225's responded largely the same. More space less bass. 

Is it a coincidence that these two are arguably the most mellow of the family? I think not.


----------



## wje

A brief update on my Ear Zonk pad experience.
  
 L-Cush.  Excellent.  Soft, Great Fit, etc.
  
 G-Cush.  Eh?  Soft, Fit on ear is great.  However the openings where the pad should attach to the cup are actually two different sizes.  One stays on, the other doesn't when these are placed on my headphone stand.
  
 I'll reach out to Ear Zonk today and inquire about the issue - as opposed to going through Amazon and potentially getting another "mixed" pair of G-Cush.  I'm not giving up on Ear Zonk considering the L-Cush variant is 1/2 the cost of the actual Grado pads.  The G-Cush sell for $19.99, which is also better in cost than the $45.00 G-Cush from Grado.


----------



## SJWorne

wje said:


> A brief update on my Ear Zonk pad experience.
> 
> L-Cush.  Excellent.  Soft, Great Fit, etc.
> 
> ...


 

 Got a friend in the US (I'm in the UK) to order me some G-cush pads from Ear Zonk... You've not exactly filled me with confidence about them now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 The grado variants of the G-cush are around the £50 mark over here, so about $80... Nearly as much as a pair of SR60i's over there!


----------



## wje

sjworne said:


> Got a friend in the US (I'm in the UK) to order me some G-cush pads from Ear Zonk... You've not exactly filled me with confidence about them now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The Ear Zonk web site indicates that to handle issues with the pads, the purchaser should go through Amazon to get the issue resolved (pads replaced, returned, etc.).  However, the Ear Zonk web site also has a support number: 1-888-505-2807.  I will be giving them a call shortly since they are in a time zone two hours later than I am.  I'll provide updates to this issue / item.  The reason for me wanting to contact them directly is that I don't want to go through Amazon to get a replacement while the same bin that Amazon pulls them from could have been a bad lot with the sizing issue.  I suspect when the returns happen, there might be a disconnect between Amazon and Ear Zonk to fully communicate the true cause of the return.  In this case, Amazon is just fulfilling and shipping these items for Ear Zonk, based on customer purchases of the pads.
  
 If we seek replacements, then I believe they should be from a different lot, and one which does not have such issues.


----------



## SJWorne

Keep us posted 
 Any chance of a picture of the pads?
 Can you see the difference?


----------



## mcandmar

sinnottj said:


> Get an Alessandro MS1i with L Cush pads, which will be almost as good as the 225i for less than half the cost. I've got both and, while there is a difference (and I do think the 225i is slightly better overall), it's not 'night and day' to my ears, but much more subtle.  MS1i with L Cush pads is a hell of a pair of headphones for the money ...


 

 2nd that.  I own the 80i, MS1, and 225i and used all three with the L-Cush pads.  The MS1 is closer to the 225i than the 80i IMO.  So if buying new get the MS1, or get the 225i second hand.


----------



## SJWorne

OK so I decided to just go for it and vent my SR125i... I stuck three holes in there... and as Wayne says: "Unmodified = Not worth Listening to" 
 The bass has slightly more presence and mids seems relatively unchanged, however the highs seem to have been tamed a little bit... which is a bit of a shame because I really liked how bright these headphones were.  
 Of course, this is all speculative and may well be a placebo effect!
 Will report back in a few days if anyone is interested


----------



## joseph69

sjworne said:


> OK so I decided to just go for it and vent my SR125i... I stuck three holes in there... and as Wayne says: "Unmodified = Not worth Listening to"
> The bass has slightly more presence and mids seems relatively unchanged, however the highs seem to have been tamed a little bit... which is a bit of a shame because I really liked how bright these headphones were.
> Of course, this is all speculative and may well be a placebo effect!
> Will report back in a few days if anyone is interested


 
 I did the same to my first pair of 80i's and was also disappointed with the decrease in the high frequencies which is one of the things I love about the 80's. I also felt that they lost their aggression. Like an idiot I filled the holes with hot glue (don't do this) and the glue leaked down onto the diaphragm of the drivers, and I was left with only high frequencies, so I had to buy new ones. I should have used a dot of felt to cover the holes.


----------



## wje

sjworne said:


> Keep us posted
> _*Any chance of a picture of the pads?
> Can you see the difference?*_


 
  
 Yes, and Yes.  This weekend, I should be home in the daylight so I can take some relatively decent pictures of the L-Cush pads and the G-Cush pads side-by-side with the actual Grado pads.
  


sjworne said:


> OK so I decided to just go for it and vent my SR125i... _*I stuck three holes in there*_... and as Wayne says: "Unmodified = Not worth Listening to"
> The bass has slightly more presence and mids seems relatively unchanged, however the highs seem to have been tamed a little bit... which is a bit of a shame because I really liked how bright these headphones were.
> Of course, this is all speculative and may well be a placebo effect!
> Will report back in a few days if anyone is interested


 
  
 I gave this some thought early this morning.  In regards to 3 holes, normally most of us have used a ball point pen to open up the holes all the way, while carefully trying not to push the pen in too deep to hit the actul driver.  My thought was, I wondered if attacking 3 holes initially but with smaller hole openings as opposed to going all the way?  I think in this situation, one could then enlarge them a bit more to then test the sound again.  This might still provide the best of both worlds.  For those who want a bit more bass, as well as for those who want to retain the detail without it retreating a bit.
  
 I've left a voice mail message with Ear Zonk.  When i hear back from them, I'll provide updates.


----------



## parbaked

sinnottj said:


> Where are you based? In Europe, for example, I 'm not convinced the price difference makes the 225i worthwhile, unless you buy used.
> 
> Get an Alessandro MS1i with L Cush pads, which will be almost as good as the 225i for less than half the cost. I've got both and, while there is a difference (and I do think the 225i is slightly better overall), it's not 'night and day' to my ears, but much more subtle.  MS1i with L Cush pads is a hell of a pair of headphones for the money ...


 
 The 225i have better pads (L-Cush), better matched drivers, better airflow (wire grills) and a better cable with 1/8 plug.
 If I was using at home (non-portable system) I would spring for the 225i.
 If I was using with portable system the 80i or MS1 are fine, especially as you then don't need 3.5mm adapter - but you'll likely end up buying the L-Cush pads anyway...


----------



## wje

parbaked said:


> The 225i have better pads (L-Cush), better matched drivers, better airflow (wire grills) and _*a better cable with 1/8 plug.*_
> If I was using at home (non-portable system) I would spring for the 225i.
> If I was using with portable system the 80i or MS1 are fine, especially as you then don't need 3.5mm adapter - but you'll likely end up buying the L-Cush pads anyway...


 
  
 I've grown to realize that there are some people who don't like the 8-conductor Grado cable.  A few years back, I thought the cable was the end-all, be-all, but not as much lately.  I guess my feelings changed since I'm capable of making an solid intermediate cable that's upgrade over the basic 4-conductor Grado cable, yet have a bit more flexibility than the 8-conductor cable, as well as creating a custom length that is not too long, or too short.
  
 But, having the original items - good cable, etc. is almost essential if you want to resell the headphones.  Some people love customizations when done.  Others, not as much and tend to prefer stock (virgins) so they can then adjust and apply mods as needed from their perspective.


----------



## parbaked

wje said:


> I've grown to realize that there are some people who don't like the 8-conductor Grado cable.  A few years back, I thought the cable was the end-all, be-all, but not as much lately.  I guess my feelings changed since I'm capable of making an solid intermediate cable that's upgrade over the basic 4-conductor Grado cable, yet have a bit more flexibility than the 8-conductor cable, as well as creating a custom length that is not too long, or too short.
> 
> But, having the original items - good cable, etc. is almost essential if you want to resell the headphones.  Some people love customizations when done.  Others, not as much and tend to prefer stock (virgins) so they can then adjust and apply mods as needed from their perspective.


 
 Only problem with re-cabling is that the Grado drivers aren't really designed to be re-soldered too often and can be damaged by the inexperienced. 
  
 The 8 is a better sounding cable than the 4 conductor, but it is too heavy, especially with the 325is.
 I think they figure with the higher models with the big cable are designed for home use in a big comfy chair...
  
 Interestingly Joe Grado has been modifying his HP1000 headphones to create what's being called the HP1i/HP2i.
 One "improvement" is to double up his Signature cable - not unlike the difference between the Grado Labs 8 & 4 conductor cables.
  
 I think both current cables serve there purpose unless one wants a different length or finds the 8 conductor too big. 
 This is how I set up my old 60s: unbuttoned; L-Cush; vintage 325 leather headband; short Mogami w/ Rean 1/8 for portable; matching Mogami/Rean extention cable for home...


----------



## sinnottj

parbaked said:


> The 225i have better pads (L-Cush), better matched drivers, better airflow (wire grills) and a better cable with 1/8 plug.
> If I was using at home (non-portable system) I would spring for the 225i.
> If I was using with portable system the 80i or MS1 are fine, especially as you then don't need 3.5mm adapter - but you'll likely end up buying the L-Cush pads anyway...


 
  
 Yeah, upgrading the MS1i with L cush pads was implicit.
  
 If the original poster lives outside the States and has to pay the ridiculous markup Grado enforces (current UK 225i list price: £295 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) then MS1i + L Cush (~ £110) is just so much better value ...
  


wje said:


> I've grown to realize that there are some people who don't like the 8-conductor Grado cable.


 
   
  
Indeed ... I consider the stock cable on the 225i a negative when I compare it to the MS1i. The sections from the y-split to the cups are perversely inflexible and have a mind of their own!


----------



## jimbob54

sinnottj said:


> Yeah, upgrading the MS1i with L cush pads was implicit.
> 
> If the original poster lives outside the States and has to pay the ridiculous markup Grado enforces (current UK 225i list price: £295 :eek: ) then MS1i + L Cush (~ £110) is just so much
> 
> For that very reason, when I get some more cash, I am getting MS Pro not RS1.


----------



## Roman2011

Got a pair of Grado PS-500 with g-cush upgrade on an impulse buy and never looked back.  Just amazing.  An upgraded from Bose AE2.  I can't believe how much music I was missing until now.


----------



## SJWorne

wje said:


> I gave this some thought early this morning.  In regards to 3 holes, normally most of us have used a ball point pen to open up the holes all the way, while carefully trying not to push the pen in too deep to hit the actul driver.  My thought was, I wondered if attacking 3 holes initially but with smaller hole openings as opposed to going all the way?  I think in this situation, one could then enlarge them a bit more to then test the sound again.  This might still provide the best of both worlds.  For those who want a bit more bass, as well as for those who want to retain the detail without it retreating a bit.


 
  
 It's a good thought, I must admit...  It would be good to see someone try it!
  
 On the subject of cables... I wanted to do a re-cable of my 125i's... but was thinking about doing an 8 conductor OCC cable to replace it... Would I be just as well doing 4 wires in SPC wire? Or even just plain OCC wire?
 Or I may be even more daring and do full silver... what do you think?


----------



## wje

sjworne said:


> It's a good thought, I must admit...  It would be good to see someone try it!
> 
> On the subject of cables... I wanted to do a re-cable of my 125i's... but was thinking about doing an 8 conductor OCC cable to replace it... Would I be just as well doing 4 wires in SPC wire? Or even just plain OCC wire?
> Or I may be even more daring and do full silver... what do you think?


 
  
 I've used 22 gauge 4-conductor microphone (quad) wire from Canare and Mogami in the past. The twisted wires were then covered with black paracord. It was the OFC variety.  In the end, the cables were much more flexible, with less twisting above the yoke.  No sound degradation could be discerned.
  
 Same as this one, but without the HifiMan SMC connectors.


----------



## jaywillin

a new hybrid amp from schiit, the vali, $120 !


----------



## wje

jaywillin said:


> a new hybrid amp from schiit, the vali, $120 !


 
  
  
 Correct.  The tubes are soldered to the board.  Also, it apparently has a bit of microphonics if you touch the case, bump the table it is on, or when plugging in the headphone cable.  Additionally, it has apparent noise with lower impedance headphones.  This essentially takes it off the list for Grado use.
  
 Edit: Not trying to be a "Debbie Downer" with regards to this amp.  But, I was initially excited when hearing about it and then not so much when reading about the limitations.  It still sounds like a fantastic amp, though and depending on how it would be used makes all the difference, too.


----------



## Edgard Varese

wje said:


> Correct.  The tubes are soldered to the board.  Also, it apparently has a bit of microphonics if you touch the case, bump the table it is on, or when plugging in the headphone cable.  Additionally, it has apparent noise with lower impedance headphones.  This essentially takes it off the list for Grado use.
> 
> Edit: Not trying to be a "Debbie Downer" with regards to this amp.  But, I was initially excited when hearing about it and then not so much when reading about the limitations.  It still sounds like a fantastic amp, though and depending on how it would be used makes all the difference, too.


 
 I'm not the world's most avid tube roller, but the soldered-in tubes were a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## jaywillin

there's already a thread, 8ohm output imp, tubes supposed to last 15-20k hrs
 i don't think i'd be getting one and selling the lyr, but its good to see stuff like this, coming out
 at this price point, and i'm trading my ms2's for some akg550's, planning on that being the stepsons christmas present
 the vali might be for his birthday, merrits further investigation me thinks !


----------



## whirlwind

AKG 550's......wow....nice Christmas present


----------



## wje

jaywillin said:


> there's already a thread, 8ohm output imp, tubes supposed to last 15-20k hrs
> i don't think i'd be getting one and selling the lyr, but its good to see stuff like this, coming out
> at this price point, and i'm trading my ms2's for some akg550's, planning on that being the stepsons christmas present
> the vali might be for his birthday, merrits further investigation me thinks !


 
  
 You are correct.  Quite a bit remains to be seen until it hits the streets.  But, from the reviews of the prototype, to get sound from the amp that appears to be many times the value of the $119.00 price might make it at least great to try.  Plus, one could easily pick up a pair of 250 or 600 Ohm Beyer 880s for that "close to" Grado sound, and they'd probably do quite well.  
  
 Apparently, Schiit had the Vali on display and for demonstration at the recent RMAF.  It looks like the casing will be similar to that of the Magni.  This is a picture that was on a site that the announcement thread on this forum had a link to.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> AKG 550's......wow....nice Christmas present


 

 well, with the rs1, and ps500, the ms2 sadly wasn't getting too much head time, even though i really do like it
 he likes a closed can, he also plays guitar, does some recording(learning)
 its going to be a straight trade, and the 550's are supposed to be mint, box manuals, etc, so, this will be his biggie(he owes us money for car repairs)
 he gets something pretty nice, and the money was already spent a while ago,
 besides, i had promised the wife i'd get rid of one of the three, well i did, and got him a present to boot ! lol


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> AKG 550's......wow....nice Christmas present


 
 Can you tell me the approximate dimensions of the Ear+HD, they are nowhere to be found on the website, and I'm done asking Lloyd questions. I don't want to interrupted him while working on my amp. LOL!


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Can you tell me the approximate dimensions of the Ear+HD, they are nowhere to be found on the website, and I'm done asking Lloyd questions. I don't want to interrupted him while working on my amp. LOL!


 
  
 Width  7"
  
 Length  10 1/4"
  
 Height  4 1/2"
  
 Weighs in at about 6-8 lbs.
  
 A brand new amp from the good DR.
  
 Man, that thing is going to be beautiful  
  
 Mine is about 7 years old.....and it is dead silent, not a hum or buzz or anything.


----------



## JoeDoe

Sincere we're sort of on the topic of budget amps, thought I'd throw this up for you guys.

Newest acquisition:


Sort of the opposite of the T1. Tube amp with DAC. Pretty decent specs and is certainly making both my SR225is and HD650s sing. 

Specs here:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/281182570109?cmd=VIDESC


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Sincere we're sort of on the topic of budget amps, thought I'd throw this up for you guys.
> 
> Newest acquisition:
> 
> ...


 

 i saw that, so its pretty good huh ??


----------



## JoeDoe

jaywillin said:


> i saw that, so its pretty good huh ??




So far. I can tell that changing tubes is going to be a PITA but it certainly is performing admirably for its price point. Nice clean sound, smooth volume pot, small footprint, and it's tube rollable!


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> So far. I can tell that changing tunes is going to be a PITA but it certainly is performing admirably for its price point. Nice clean sound, smooth volume pot, small footprint, and it's tube rollable!


 

 rollable is good !


----------



## jaywillin

joe we are gonna have to have ourselves a mini-meet one day !!


----------



## JoeDoe

I couldn't agree more!


----------



## wje

Joe,
  
 The new device looks interesting.  I did take a moment to look at the specs on the listing.  It appears like it could easily drive orthos such as the HifiMan (HE-400, HE-500) as the output power seems quite good.  In fact, it appears that there might be 2W of power at 32 Ohms.  In addition to having the option of tube swapping, it might have the ability to swap op-amps, too.  If so, the amp would be quite versatile.


----------



## whirlwind

My TTVJ flat pads arrived today....thanks to Punnisher , here at the B/S/T forums.
  
 I think I have all of the pads that I would even think about using now.
  
 Below are the pads, so you can see what they look like installed, and various size, thickness, ect.
  
*S cushion* - comes standard on the SR60i, SR80i, SR125i   These are the Senn 414 HD, which I hear are very close to the same as the Grado S cushion


  
  
  
*L cushion*- Comes standard on SR225i, SR325i, RS2i, RS1i, PS500


  
  
  
*TTVJ Flats-* use to be the standard pad on the old RS1....the RS1i now comes with the L cushion


  
  
*G cushion - *comes standard on the GS1000i and the flagship PS1000


----------



## bassboysam

I have a pretty old RS1 with buttons and no serial number. I've been curious to hear how different it sounds compared to the RS1i.

I got a pair of AKG K550s a few weeks ago. They are a tad too big for my head but with some bending they are getting better. They are as advertised, very very open sounding for a closed headphone. I don't hear any weird artifacts and echos that I've heard on other closed cans. Now I ust need to find a nice basshead-ish can.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Width  7"
> 
> Length  10 1/4"
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the dimensions on the amp, I'm trying to figure out where I'm going to put it when it comes in, I appreciate it.
 When I first bought the RS1i' I was reading how some people really liked the TTVJ flat pads with them (also I believe they were stock on the RS at one time) so I ordered a pair myself to hear how they sounded. I felt they created a tremendous amount of bass and also muffled the mids and highs, and then tried them on my other Grados, and found the same thing. I must say I was pretty disappointed with them, but thats just my opinion, I'm not trying to knock them, they jus weren't for me. 
 When you get the chance give your opinion on what you think about TTVJ flat pads with the RS's I'm just curious. Thanks!


----------



## bassboysam

I like the flats with my RS a lot. I also like the taped bowls with them if I want a bit wider soundstage. Bowls with no tape were a bit too bright for me with not enough bass.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Thanks for the dimensions on the amp, I'm trying to figure out where I'm going to put it when it comes in, I appreciate it.
> When I first bought the RS1i' I was reading how some people really liked the TTVJ flat pads with them (also I believe they were stock on the RS at one time) so I ordered a pair myself to hear how they sounded. I felt they created a tremendous amount of bass and also muffled the mids and highs, and then tried them on my other Grados, and found the same thing. I must say I was pretty disappointed with them, but thats just my opinion, I'm not trying to knock them, they jus weren't for me.
> When you get the chance give your opinion on what you think about TTVJ flat pads with the RS's I'm just curious. Thanks!


 
  
 I find that the flats add more bass, but I do not think it has the same quality of bass as the L cushions.
  
 For me personally, I like the L cushions the best...followed by the G cushion.
  
 I may just need more time with the flats and maybe need to EQ them a little...we shall see.


----------



## joseph69

bassboysam said:


> I like the flats with my RS a lot. I also like the taped bowls with them if I want a bit wider soundstage. Bowls with no tape were a bit too bright for me with not enough bass.


 
 I didn't enjoy them at all, to me they took away the Grado sound signature.
 I had the (G) cushions, but at the time I didn't have the RS1's,
  but I tried them on the 325's and the 80's and didn't care for them, but I never taped them either, I should have tried this before I traded them.
  


whirlwind said:


> I find that the flats add more bass, but I do not think it has the same quality of bass as the L cushions.
> 
> For me personally, I like the L cushions the best...followed by the G cushion.
> 
> I may just need more time with the flats and maybe need to EQ them a little...we shall see.


 
 Yeah, don't care for the flats at all, they also seem to muffle everything. I definitely feel the (L) cushions give the best sound IMO. I wish I still had the (G) cushion to try them on the RS1's with the tape mod.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I didn't enjoy them at all, to me they took away the Grado sound signature.
> I had the (G) cushions, but at the time I didn't have the RS1's,
> but I tried them on the 325's and the 80's and didn't care for them, but I never taped them either, I should have tried this before I traded them.
> 
> Yeah, don't care for the flats at all, they also seem to muffle everything. I definitely feel the (L) cushions give the best sound IMO. I wish I still had the (G) cushion to try them on the RS1's with the tape mod.


 

 i just put the g cush on my rs1i, hmmmmmmmm, and hadn't thought about it, but i really interested in the L cush taped on the rs1i
 listening to some peter green at the moment


----------



## joseph69

Let us know what you think about the (G) cushions with the RS's.
 Maybe I'll tape my (L) cushions and listen how they sound.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Let us know what you think about the (G) cushions with the RS's.
> Maybe I'll tape my (L) cushions and listen how they sound.


 

 i'm taping L's while listening to g's
  
 i could go really crazy and tape the G's , would that be a super G ??


----------



## whirlwind

I use the G cushion every once in awhile with my RS1i....just as a little change of pace.
  
 I have not tried it yet with my MAD EAR.


----------



## joseph69

When I get back later i'm going to tape the (L) cushions and hear how they sound. Although I'm not a bass head at all and I think the RS's have a very nice natural bass. From my experimentig I most probably won't like them taped, I am a big fan of the (L) cushion (stock), but I will try it. And for that matter I also enjoy the (S) cushions reverse quarter modded, but not as much as the (L).
  
 I'd like to hear some impressions with the (G) cushion taped on the RS1's though!
 If I like some of the impressions, maybe I'll pick up another pair and try them taped on the RS's.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> i just put the g cush on my rs1i, hmmmmmmmm, and hadn't thought about it, but i really interested in the L cush taped on the rs1i
> listening to some peter green at the moment


 
 Yea....Green Manilishi !


----------



## SJWorne

I could never get on with the reversed quarter modded comfies, but maybe that was because I cut more than a quarter sized hole out... Very uncomfortable.
Comfies in general I don't think I like comfort wise, but you are positioned close enough for some nice bass.
The L Cush I wasn't sure about as I only tried some quickly, but they really didn't suit my ears. Are they on-ear or over-ear? Very awkward for me. The lower end in general seemed *****, but most likely because of the poor fit on me.
Just waiting for my G cush to arrive now 
Will most definitely have to try the tape in them!


----------



## bassboysam

jaywillin said:


> i'm taping L's while listening to g's
> 
> i could go really crazy and tape the G's , would that be a super G ??


Taping Gs made no difference at all.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> When I get back later i'm going to tape the (L) cushions and hear how they sound. Although I'm not a bass head at all and I think the RS's have a very nice natural bass. From my experimentig I most probably won't like them taped, I am a big fan of the (L) cushion (stock), but I will try it. And for that matter I also enjoy the (S) cushions reverse quarter modded, but not as much as the (L).
> 
> I'd like to hear some impressions with the (G) cushion taped on the RS1's though!
> If I like some of the impressions, maybe I'll pick up another pair and try them taped on the RS's.



I'm going to guess that I'll like the taped L better than a taped G


----------



## jaywillin

jaywillin said:


> I'm going to guess that I'll like the taped L better than a taped G


 

 uhhhhhhhhh, wrong, both counts, no tape for me
 detail, delicacy, resolution= rs1i
 a little more umph  = ps500
  
 no harm in trying


----------



## markm1

whirlwind said:


> Yea....Green Manilishi !


 
 Which version ? I remember loving the Judas Priest version and then realizing it was a Joan Baez song!
  
 I'm rocking Quadrophenia which I just picked up. I don't think I've heard Q in about 25 years. Sound terrific on my 225 through my main system.


----------



## Edgard Varese

markm1 said:


> Which version ? I remember loving the Judas Priest version and then realizing it was a Joan Baez song!
> 
> I'm rocking Quadrophenia which I just picked up. I don't think I've heard Q in about 25 years. Sound terrific on my 225 through my main system.


 
  
 That's "Diamonds and Rust" you're thinking about...


----------



## swspiers

markm1 said:


> Which version ? I remember loving the Judas Priest version and then realizing it was a Joan Baez song!
> 
> I'm rocking Quadrophenia which I just picked up. I don't think I've heard Q in about 25 years. Sound terrific on my 225 through my main system.


 
 +1.  That album is perfect for the 225.  My all-time favorite Who album, and way up in my must-have recordings


----------



## whirlwind

markm1 said:


> Which version ? I remember loving the Judas Priest version and then realizing it was a Joan Baez song!
> 
> I'm rocking Quadrophenia which I just picked up. I don't think I've heard Q in about 25 years. Sound terrific on my 225 through my main system.


 
 Jay said he was listening to Peter Green....which made me think of Green Manilishi
  
 You are also correct that Judas Priest also did a version of this, I believe on the Unleashed In The East album....I also like Judas Priest version as well.


----------



## Edgard Varese

whirlwind said:


> Jay said he was listening to Peter Green....which made me think of Green Manilishi
> 
> You are also correct that Judas Priest also did a version of this, I believe on the Unleashed In The East album....I also like Judas Priest version as well.


 
  
 I heard (and loved) the Judas Priest version first on the live album you mention (which also has "Diamonds and Rust" which is a Joan Baez song)... only later to discover the original, which was absolutely stunning.  The version on the first volume of FMac's _Live in Boston_ album is incredible.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Jay said he was listening to Peter Green....which made me think of Green Manilishi
> 
> You are also correct that Judas Priest also did a version of this, I believe on the Unleashed In The East album....I also like Judas Priest version as well.


 
 And while listening to Peter Green, I did indeed listen to Green Manilish


----------



## markm1

edgard varese said:


> I heard (and loved) the Judas Priest version first on the live album you mention (which also has "Diamonds and Rust" which is a Joan Baez song)... only later to discover the original, which was absolutely stunning.  The version on the first volume of FMac's _Live in Boston_ album is incredible.


 
 Yeah, I made the Joan Baez comment and was correctly corrected-I was thinking of Diamonds and Rust and misspoke.
  
 I was just musing to myself about Diamonds and Rust. As a teen in the late 70's and early 80s I was very influenced by the hard rock and early metal of the era and loved Judas Priest. Diamonds and Rust was indeed on the terrific live Priest Unleashed in the East-a personal favorite.
  
 Nonetheless, I was exposed to a steady diet of 60's rock and folk that despite my hard rocking youth, profoundly affected my taste in music. In fact, I find in middle aged- a return to class rock, folk, prog and blues that I turned away from as a teen being drawn to more aggressive metal, punk and alternative.
  
 Anyway,  I remember playing Diamonds and Rust and one of my parents friends telling me it was a Joan Baez song. Of course I dind't want to believe that-until I checked the liner notes. My parents had, in fact,  taken me and my siblings to see her. They took us to a lot of folk music that I probably rolled my eyes at-Peter Paul and Mary, Arlo Guthrie and Pete Segar, etc.  Now, many years later,  in my 40's I find myself turning to a lot of that great music. I find myself gobbling up remastered releases of The Who, The Beatles, The Stones, Dylan, etc.
  
 I remember Diamonds and Rust as being a generational divide of sorts.
  
 And, both versions are fantastic listens...but I would still give the nod to the Priest version listening to my 225i's.......


----------



## wje

Speaking of Joan Baez' Diamonds and Rust ... I hadn't heard the song for many, many years.  Then, while watching the Sopranos a few years back, they played the song during one of the scenes.  The memory of the song came back to me and then I was on YouTube a bit later searching for the variations of it.  Good stuff.
  
 I made it home from the BBQ.  There was a great acoustic guitarist playing for the evening with another guy on the bongos.  Lots of acoustic Beatles, James Taylor, Van Morrison, Jack Johnson, etc., etc.   Wonderful stuff!


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> uhhhhhhhhh, wrong, both counts, no tape for me
> detail, delicacy, resolution= rs1i
> a little more umph  = ps500
> 
> no harm in trying


 
 I agree, I tried the tape on the (L) with the RS's and like you said, "no tape for me".


----------



## joseph69

sjworne said:


> I could never get on with the reversed quarter modded comfies, but maybe that was because I cut more than a quarter sized hole out... Very uncomfortable.
> Comfies in general I don't think I like comfort wise, but you are positioned close enough for some nice bass.
> The L Cush I wasn't sure about as I only tried some quickly, but they really didn't suit my ears. Are they on-ear or over-ear? Very awkward for me. The lower end in general seemed *****, but most likely because of the poor fit on me.
> Just waiting for my G cush to arrive now
> ...


 
 I cut the same exact size hole as the driver side hole, they fit much better and didn't deform from streching them over the driver cup.


----------



## BillsonChang007

joseph69 said:


> I cut the same exact size hole as the driver side hole, they fit much better and didn't deform from streching them over the driver cup.



The best way to me, to improve Grado comfort is by stretching the headband or put it on 3-4 thick dictionary book for around 20min~ That's what I did to mine 

I find the Grado to be too bright for The Script #3 Album... Am I the only one? They sound so piercing D: the only album that. I do not like listening with my Grado xD

It however exhale in the album Device by Device


----------



## joseph69

billsonchang007 said:


> The best way to me, to improve Grado comfort is by stretching the headband or put it on 3-4 thick dictionary book for around 20min~ That's what I did to mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 No, I don't have any problem with the comfort of the Grado's at all. And yes, I pull all of the headbands almost into a straight line as soon as I get them, and I do this many times because the spring metals tends to try to go back to its original shape, but after doing it so many times, it stays where I'm comfortable. And I also have no comfort issues with the (L) cushions.
 As far as the Script #3 I don't no if you are talking about, but if you mean the band "The Scipt", I only have one song from (Break Even) them and I don't find it harsh.


----------



## wormsdriver

Ha! the first thing that came to mind when I read "Diamonds and Rust" mentioned above...
  
 This is the EXTENDED VERSION of Diamonds and Rust by S.O.D. (Stormtroopers of Death):

  
 I was also a MetalHead my teen years and in my twenties, now in my mid thirties....well ...not so much!


----------



## BillsonChang007

joseph69 said:


> No, I don't have any problem with the comfort of the Grado's at all. And yes, I pull all of the headbands almost into a straight line as soon as I get them, and I do this many times because the spring metals tends to try to go back to its original shape, but after doing it so many times, it stays where I'm comfortable. And I also have no comfort issues with the (L) cushions.
> As far as the Script #3 I don't no if you are talking about, but if you mean the band "The Scipt", I only have one song from (Break Even) them and I don't find it harsh.




Yes! I mean the band "The Script" and the album "#3"... Most songs sound bright with the Grados  at least, to me...


----------



## Edgard Varese

billsonchang007 said:


> Yes! I mean the band "The Script" and the album "#3"... Most songs sound bright with the Grados
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I find a fair bit of music to be a bit too bright with the RS1is... they do tend to reveal poor recordings/masterings.  When that happens I try to find another source (if available).


----------



## jimbob54

billsonchang007 said:


> Yes! I mean the band "The Script" and the album "#3"... Most songs sound bright with the Grados  at least, to me...


That's the god of rock's way of telling you to stay away from "The Script".


----------



## BillsonChang007

The Script is not at all a bad band to me.  And I like listening to their albums with my Sony IEM XD but the Grado s just way too bright for it I guess?


----------



## whirlwind

markm1 said:


> Yeah, I made the Joan Baez comment and was correctly corrected-I was thinking of Diamonds and Rust and misspoke.
> 
> I was just musing to myself about Diamonds and Rust. As a teen in the late 70's and early 80s I was very influenced by the hard rock and early metal of the era and loved Judas Priest. Diamonds and Rust was indeed on the terrific live Priest Unleashed in the East-a personal favorite.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sounds pretty much like my up bringing.
  
 I am 55 years old and the Beatles played constantly at my house, along with the Stones, the Who, Elvis......I got into metal pretty good as well and I also loved Judas Priest......I don't listen too much metal now....mostly rock, classic rock, southern rock, blues.
  
 I too have gathered some remastered  releases of a lot of older stuff.
  
 Lately I have found myself listening to a lot of Jeff Healey Band and Robert Cray.....just amazing music, except for last night I went back a few years and listened to the first Montrose album, Ronnie Montrose and Sammy Hagar were a great combo!.....where would we be without it fellas....what a great form of relaxation and release.
  


wormsdriver said:


> Ha! the first thing that came to mind when I read "Diamonds and Rust" mentioned above...
> 
> This is the EXTENDED VERSION of Diamonds and Rust by S.O.D. (Stormtroopers of Death):
> 
> ...




 Thanks for this wormsdriver.......it brings back memories of my younger years also....for sure.


----------



## SJWorne

joseph69 said:


> I cut the same exact size hole as the driver side hole, they fit much better and didn't deform from streching them over the driver cup.




Is that not pointless? Surely that would mean that there is no point in reversing them as both sides are the same?
And is your ear not touchig the driver?


----------



## SJWorne

Oh and Wayne, had any time to do the comparison between cushions?


----------



## joseph69

billsonchang007 said:


> The Script is not at all a bad band to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, I think (Break Even)  is a very good song, but I don't have anything else.  I'll have to get some other material  from them. Also I haven't listened to that song with the RS's yet, only with the 325's, and I most everyone thinks the 325's are bright, but mine are not bright at all, and from my memory (Break Even sounded) fine with the 325's. I'll listen to it later on with the RS's and hear how it sounds. 
 BTW, I like your Avatar, excellent movie, and Sean played the part excellent!!! As they all did!!!


----------



## markm1

wormsdriver said:


> Ha! the first thing that came to mind when I read "Diamonds and Rust" mentioned above...
> 
> This is the EXTENDED VERSION of Diamonds and Rust by S.O.D. (Stormtroopers of Death):
> 
> ...




 Be careful. I thought I kicked the habit. But went through a metal mid aged renaissance in my late 30's. Ten years ago! However, age does smooth the ages in some of us and I find myself embracing blues, jazz, and the classic folk, prog and psychedelic music that ran through my parents household in the 70's and 80's. I even found myself picking up J.Cash and W. Nelson anthologies....thanks Dad!


----------



## wje

Speaking of guitars, oldies, music, etc., the following has turned out to be a real surprise to me. _* Al Di Meola *has released *"All Your Life (A Tribute to the Beatles") *_a few weeks back.  No vocals.  Just Al and his guitar covering the songs we all know.  Pretty amazing -- and I'm not the biggest die-hard Beatles fan either.  The details of his playing is excellent when heard through Grados.


----------



## JoeDoe

Will certainly be checking that one out!


----------



## joseph69

joseph69 said:


> Yeah, I think (Break Even)  is a very good song, but I don't have anything else.  I'll have to get some other material  from them. Also I haven't listened to that song with the RS's yet, only with the 325's, and I most everyone thinks the 325's are bright, but mine are not bright at all, and from my memory (Break Even sounded) fine with the 325's. I'll listen to it later on with the RS's and hear how it sounds.
> BTW, I like your Avatar, excellent movie, and Sean played the part excellent!!! As they all did!!!


 
*BillsonChange007-*So I listened to (Break Even) by The Script with the RS's and I didn't find anything bright or harsh about the sound/recording. But like I said this is the only song I have from them, maybe other songs are brighter, but to me, not this one.


----------



## BillsonChang007

@Joseph69 - thanks! Did you listen to the live performance break even or the original? The live performance is fine... Try listening to the song "Hurricanes" by The Script.. That's the harshest track with the Grado...


----------



## kvtaco17

billsonchang007 said:


> @Joseph69 - thanks! Did you listen to the live performance break even or the original? The live performance is fine... Try listening to the song "Hurricanes" by The Script.. That's the harshest track with the Grado...


 
 listened with my modded SR80's out of my E17 (I'm traveling right now) and it was fine... used the flat EQ and I did not find the recording overly bright. However I did discover a new song I like lol


----------



## BillsonChang007

kvtaco17 said:


> listened with my modded SR80's out of my E17 (I'm traveling right now) and it was fine... used the flat EQ and I did not find the recording overly bright. However I did discover a new song I like lol




Hmm... I guess is it's my file problem.. It's MP3 if I am not mistaken xD [pirated/fake Head-Fier alert ] HAHAHAHHA... It was downloaded before I know anything and using iBuds xD


----------



## Brooko

RS1's arrived today.  Look and sound fantastic.  Will try and get photos sometime this week - tried to do it at home tonight - but they really need natural daylight to do them justice.
  
 Answered my question from last year too (is there much difference/improvement over a FWJ woodied 325i?) - a resounding yes.
  
 Definitely keepers I think.


----------



## Edgard Varese

brooko said:


> RS1's arrived today.  Look and sound fantastic.  Will try and get photos sometime this week - tried to do it at home tonight - but they really need natural daylight to do them justice.
> 
> Answered my question from last year too (is there much difference/improvement over a FWJ woodied 325i?) - a resounding yes.
> 
> Definitely keepers I think.


 
  
 No rattles then?


----------



## Brooko

The only rattles you'd be hearing would be my chair 'jigging' as I'm tapping my toes


----------



## BillsonChang007

Just set my Grado picture as my phone's wallpaper! Thought I will share it here  


Making one for my iPad later on xD


----------



## mcandmar

Nice pic, never seen a Grado with the buttons mounted straight..


----------



## BillsonChang007

mcandmar said:


> Nice pic, never seen a Grado with the buttons mounted straight..




Haha thanks! XD I were supposed to jump use a random clock as my wallpaper but then Grado came into my mind


----------



## joseph69

billsonchang007 said:


> @Joseph69 - thanks! Did you listen to the live performance break even or the original? The live performance is fine... Try listening to the song "Hurricanes" by The Script.. That's the harshest track with the Grado...


 
 I going to have to re-borrow this Cd from a friend, being that when she loaned it to me I only imported (Break Even).


----------



## exiton

Anyone have a recommendation of some parts to recable a Grado sr80?  I'm thinking more low-to-mid end.  I just want to stop the sound cutting out one driver.  I do have a solder gun.  I searched around and found tutorials, just not recent and non-expensive parts lists.  Thanks!


----------



## BillsonChang007

I am thinking of making a felt mod with my Grados... How much will it improve the SQ?


----------



## CH23

exiton said:


> Anyone have a recommendation of some parts to recable a Grado sr80?  I'm thinking more low-to-mid end.  I just want to stop the sound cutting out one driver.  I do have a solder gun.  I searched around and found tutorials, just not recent and non-expensive parts lists.  Thanks!


 

 you could resolder the existing wire, if it's just loose?


----------



## exiton

ch23 said:


> you could resolder the existing wire, if it's just loose?


 
  
 It looks like the static is happening because of the y connection.  It's so finicky that it could be the speaker connection joint too. I may have to get a blow dryer and open them up to check.


----------



## gt462

I need finding new head amp for Grado ps500. listen to every thing from BIG to Beethoven. under 500
  
 Articulate low base is a must!
  
 No boom boom though.
  
 Already have a Fubar 4 with no mods. Seems to be lacking in the low side reinforcement. I can use this for dac and invest more in the amp or am still open to an amp/ dac combo.
  
 I recently purchased a Parasound Zdac. the Highs and mids are wonderfully accurate but when the base tries to kick in its more like a kitty than a lion. it almost seems to be distorted on the low side. And its not even close to half way up.
  
 Recommendations ?
  
 Any one else use the Zdac with the ps500?


----------



## joseph69

gt462 said:


> I need finding new head amp for Grado ps500. listen to every thing from BIG to Beethoven. under 500
> 
> Articulate low base is a must!
> 
> ...


 
 The Little Dot 1+ is a popular amp around here. Especially because you can change the op-amps and roll the tubes to your sound preference. I own one and its really a nice inexpensive amp. I also own Shiit Magni/Modi combo, which I also think sounds nice for an inexpensive amp/dac. The Shiit Asguard/Bitfrost is also a popular amp/dac around here also, which is closer to your price of $500
 I've never head the amp you own, so I don't know if these are a step up or down for you, just some recommendations, some from my experience and from others opinions.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> The Little Dot 1+ is a popular amp around here. Especially because you can change the op-amps and roll the tubes to your sound preference. I own one and its really a nice inexpensive amp. I also own Shiit Magni/Modi combo, which I also think sounds nice for an inexpensive amp/dac. The Shiit Asguard/Bitfrost is also a popular amp/dac around here also, which is closer to your price of $500
> I've never head the amp you own, so I don't know if these are a step up or down for you, just some recommendations, some from my experience and from others opinions.


 

 joseph's suggestions are good, i'll add the schiit lyr in to the list too, i have it, its great with the 500, i have had the little dot 1+ before and loved it, the lyr does have better control of the bass, but the flexibility of the little dot does allow for more experimentation .
 the lyr is under $500 new, you should be able to find one used for under $400
 so, you currently have the zdac ?? if so, use it as your dac, and i'd go with the lyr , as i said, it does have lower and better controlled bass, not the the little dot is lacking, i just feel the lyr is better.


----------



## jaywillin

from tone audio mag's review of the rs1i:
 "They may not appeal
  to those who crave the see-
  through transparency of the
  $1,000 Audeze LCD-2s, but
  there is something inherently
  special about the RS1i phones
  that makes them a solid bet
  for the long haul."
  
 second that emotion !


----------



## Brooko

The light still isn't ideal - but here is the new addition .....


----------



## jaywillin

love the button look !


----------



## wormsdriver

brooko said:


> The light still isn't ideal - but here is the new addition .....


 
 congrats! 
 I also love the old Rs1 with buttons! if you get a chance(if you haven't already), I recommend trying out these old Grados with some TTVJ Flat pads, they smooth out the highs and generally brought some much needed balanced to my old Rs1.


----------



## Brooko

wormsdriver said:


> congrats!
> I also love the old Rs1 with buttons! if you get a chance(if you haven't already), I recommend trying out these old Grados with some TTVJ Flat pads, they smooth out the highs and generally brought some much needed balanced to my old Rs1.


 
  
 Thanks 
  
 At the moment I can't imagine wanting to have any more bass with these RS1's - they sound pretty much perfect.  I had the TTVJ flats with my old woodied 325i's - so I know the sort of change they make. Loving the balance - and the texture and timbre are just stunning.


----------



## wje

brooko said:


> Thanks
> 
> At the moment I can't imagine wanting to have any more bass with these RS1's - they sound pretty much perfect.  I had the TTVJ flats with my old woodied 325i's - so I know the sort of change they make. Loving the balance - and the texture and timbre are just stunning.


 
  
 Beautiful!  It sounds like you scored a nice unit.  These upper models from Grado RS1 and RS1i, are actually a pretty good value at their cost.  If you were to spend more to go up to additional models, the sound would improve to a marginal degree.  However, you're wallet would feel like it was on fire since you'd be making a hefty investment.  Enjoy!


----------



## Brooko

Thanks Wayne
  
 I'm actually really surprised with the tonality.  i guess i was expecting something a little brighter.  To me, there are really smooth - and so articulate.  Should have jumped some time ago - but these were definitely worth the wait!


----------



## wormsdriver

brooko said:


> Thanks
> 
> At the moment I can't imagine wanting to have any more bass with these RS1's - they sound pretty much perfect.  I had the TTVJ flats with my old woodied 325i's - so I know the sort of change they make. Loving the balance - and the texture and timbre are just stunning.


 
 No need to mess with a good thing then!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
  
  
  
 ...I guess i'm back on the prowl for either an Rs1, or maybe Gs1000 which I've never heard before. Also considering a Beyer T1. Anybody have any comments as to these other two headphones? I'd appreciate it!


----------



## wje

wormsdriver said:


> No need to mess with a good thing then!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The GS1000 (not the "i" model) that I had, was nothing short of amazing.  I didn't play classical music through it, but plenty of jazz.  This original GS1000 was supposed to have a larger sound stage than the GS-1000i model.  I had never read this until I sold the GS-1000.  However, after seeing those comments by a few members, I can attest that the soundstage is really, really wide.   Its tone is somewhat light in the bass region, but it's not anemic when it comes to bass either.  I think I'd prefer the standard GS-1000 over the newer "i" because the sound stage on the newer model is not as wide.  Also, from what I've read, I'd most likely prefer the GS-1000 over the PS-1000, too.  I've taken in a few comments that the PS-1000 with the aluminum cups can be a bit heavy (keeping in mind that the cups in the mushroom form, are larger than those used in the PS-500.)  Also, other comment's I've heard were that it might have a bit more upper end "tizz" than I'd care for.  I really need to hear the PS-1000 so I can apply and capture some opinions of my own, though, instead of sharing my readings on that model.
  
 You can find a GS-1000 in the $600 range.  I think the last one I saw, didn't have the original box, which might have meant that it was missing the 15' Grado extension cable and the 1/4" to 3.5mm adapter, too.  I guess I feel for a headphone in that league (it was their flagship until the PS-1000 came along), I'd expect the factory box and accessories with it, too.


----------



## whirlwind

brooko said:


> The light still isn't ideal - but here is the new addition .....


 
  
 Congrats, what a beautiful set of cans, and with sound that is even better than the beauty!
  
 Enjoy.


----------



## bassboysam

Listening to From the Ages by Earthless, sounds perfect with my RS1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qFF97HPBk4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## hsubox

brooko said:


> Thanks Wayne
> 
> I'm actually really surprised with the tonality.  i guess i was expecting something a little brighter.  To me, there are really smooth - and so articulate.  Should have jumped some time ago - but these were definitely worth the wait!


----------



## wje

brooko said:


> Thanks Wayne
> 
> I'm actually really surprised with the tonality.  i guess i was expecting something a little brighter.  To me, there are really smooth - and so articulate._*  Should have jumped some time ago - but these were definitely worth the wait!*_


 
  
 Exactly.  In most of life's situations, good things do come to those who wait.


----------



## stacker45

For some reason I can't use the quote function with my laptop, but this post is in response to wje's.
  
 I have the non ''i'' version of the GS1000, and as I have said before, I think that they have THE widest soundstage of any headphones that Grado has ever made. But, they're is a price to pay for that big soundstage, and it's resessed mids, John Grados once said. you can't have a big soundstage and midrange proximity. Regarding their bass extension, I find it adequate, in fact, In my opinion, the only Grados currently produced that have more bass extension, are the PS500, GS1000i and the PS1000. As for treble, it is very extended and can be a little overbearing with some brighter recordings.
  
 In the end, I think that it's always a question of synergy, that's why I always take other peoples opinion with a grain of salt, and I invite them to do the same with mine, they're are simply too many variables, (different hearing, sound systems, recordings, tastes                                                                           ), to pull any definitive conclusions about headphones or any other components.


----------



## jaywillin

not exactly a grado question, but some of you guys may have iphones or ipods
 my stepson(16) has a iphone 4, and uses it as his mp3 player, listening to either his earbuds
 or headphones straight out of the phone.
 since we are giving hime some akg550's (that i'm trading my ms2's) for christmas, i was thinking
 we might also include a portable, and cheap headphone amp too,
 i want something cheap, but decent, and portable, battery powered
 price under a $100
 just some ideas i've come up with, are one of those little mint tin jobs, ,
 or a fiio e07k, which i'm kinda leaning toward because he could also
 use it as a dac/amp combo with his computer
 or as portable amp for his phone, how do those sound, and does anyone
 have any other suggestions ??


----------



## bassboysam

I have the e10 and e17 and I think both are great. You won't fimd anything better for that price.


----------



## bearFNF

JDS cMoyBB would be a fun one for him to have. It has the bass boost, too. (start at $59 and go up to $80)


----------



## kvtaco17

bassboysam said:


> I have the e10 and e17 and I think both are great. You won't fimd anything better for that price.


 
 E17!


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> not exactly a grado question, but some of you guys may have iphones or ipods
> my stepson(16) has a iphone 4, and uses it as his mp3 player, listening to either his earbuds
> or headphones straight out of the phone.
> since we are giving hime some akg550's (that i'm trading my ms2's) for christmas, i was thinking
> ...


 
  
 This little fellow works pretty good....cost me $50


----------



## BillsonChang007

whirlwind said:


> This little fellow works pretty good....cost me $50




Wow! That tin looks nice!

Don't forget about the LOD cable!


----------



## Brooko

jaywillin said:


> not exactly a grado question, but some of you guys may have iphones or ipods
> my stepson(16) has a iphone 4, and uses it as his mp3 player, listening to either his earbuds
> or headphones straight out of the phone.
> since we are giving hime some akg550's (that i'm trading my ms2's) for christmas, i was thinking
> ...


 
  
 Jay - why bother with an amp?  The K550 were actually designed by AKG with portable devices in mind.  They're 32 ohm and have a sensitivity of 114 dB SPL/V (highly sensitive). The iPhone4 has a very low headphone-out impedance - and is essentially very flat.  They're made for each other!  No amp required.  If you want to spend more - give him some music vouchers (I know my kids would appreciate the cans + music more than the cans + amp - especially if any difference is likely to be "nominal" to say the least ....)


----------



## BillsonChang007

brooko said:


> Jay - why bother with an amp?  The K550 were actually designed by AKG with portable devices in mind.  They're 32 ohm and have a sensitivity of 114 dB SPL/V (highly sensitive). The iPhone4 has a very low headphone-out impedance - and is essentially very flat.  They're made for each other!  No amp required.  If you want to spend more - give him some music vouchers (I know my kids would appreciate the cans + music more than the cans + amp - especially if any difference is likely to be "nominal" to say the least ....)



I was expecting the K550 can be Ashly driven by any device but it don't seem like a case! With iPhone, yes. However, my iNano 3 can't at all


----------



## jaywillin

thanks for all the input guys !!
 i really hadn't considered that the 550 really don't "need" to be amped, so thanks for that info brooko
 i think we do want to get him a little something else(other family does give hime some $$$)
 the cmoy in the tins have the cool factor
 but, the fiio he could use with his computer and take advantage of the dac, and i've had an e10, and e09k
 i'm a fan of fiio , they make great stuff
 either way at least i know i'm on the right track!


----------



## bassboysam

With the K550 I had to really crank the volume up on my iPod and it still wasn't very loud...less than 80db.


----------



## BillsonChang007

bassboysam said:


> With the K550 I had to really crank the volume up on my iPod and it still wasn't very loud...less than 80db.




I can't even hear anything with my iNano 3!


----------



## bassboysam

Come yo think of it, it really depended on the recording. But what I remember is that I didn't have a lot of room to work with in some cases.


----------



## SJWorne

Ear Zonk G-Cush pads on their way to me eventually


----------



## jaywillin

rocking the L-cushed 500 tonight, listening to some blues and jazz


----------



## JoeDoe

And the only other Alabamian on head-fi is rockin his woodied 225s with taped L cushes!


----------



## kidkardona

hi hi, everybody very new here. used to have a pair of senn hd 280 pros but never had the chance to properly drive them before they were stolen. just recently got a pair of SR 80i's and already doing some mods. so far i have them fitted with beyer pads and looking to get those drivers into some mahogany cups. 

recently one of the half ring holders detached from the metal peg. i COULD just glue it back but i think i'll replace the headband with the sony MDR-7506 band.


----------



## joseph69

kidkardona said:


> hi hi, everybody very new here. used to have a pair of senn hd 280 pros but never had the chance to properly drive them before they were stolen. just recently got a pair of SR 80i's and already doing some mods. so far i have them fitted with beyer pads and looking to get those drivers into some mahogany cups.
> 
> recently one of the half ring holders detached from the metal peg. i COULD just glue it back but i think i'll replace the headband with the sony MDR-7506 band.


 
 Welcome, I have the SR80i, and I purchased the Vibrolabs (classic) mahogany wooden cups for them and they are$110.00, sometimes less on eBay, they are really nice looking cup. Also if you are unaware, try the Grado (L) cushions with the 80's, they sound great!!!
 BTW, the drivers must be liberated to fit into these cups, if you are interested in them.


----------



## kidkardona

i've found the mahogany cups for $95 but vibro labs had them listed as backordered. i honestly don't have any soldering experience otherwise i would have considered these ebony cups. http://bit.ly/H2krHK


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> And the only other Alabamian on head-fi is rockin his woodied 225s with taped L cushes!


 
 looooooved my 225's taped !


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> looooooved my 225's taped !


 
 I still looooove mine taped.
  
 In other news, and OT, I am currently evaluating the Alpha Dogs.  total, and I mean total opposite of the 225i's.  Except the soundstage is similar.


----------



## Melvins

anyone have some modded grados for sale? Preferably around or under 250 or so.


----------



## Melvins

can someone compare magnum v 4's with grado's?


----------



## wje

melvins said:


> anyone have some modded grados for sale? Preferably around or under 250 or so.


 
  
 The F/S section had a pair of SR-325 drivers in wooden cups, Turbulent Labs 6/7 foot cable, etc. Price was $250 + shipping from Canada.  The seller is a good member here.
  
 Edit: Here is the link to the item. http://www.head-fi.org/t/685711/beautiful-wooden-grado-sr-325-modded


----------



## wje

melvins said:


> can someone compare magnum v 4's with grado's?


 
  
 That can be a hard question to answer. The Grado lineup contains several models, and there are differences between them. But, to answer your question generically because I've owned the Magnum v.4 drivers in the past in wooden cups -- The Magnum would fall somewhere between the SR-325i and the RS1i.  The sound would be better than the 325i, but quite possibly not quite as refined as the RS1i.  When I had mine, I also had the Grado HF-2.  I thought the Magnum v.4 edged it out by a slight margin, so I ended up selling my HF-2 at the time.


----------



## Melvins

wje said:


> The F/S section had a pair of SR-325 drivers in wooden cups, Turbulent Labs 6/7 foot cable, etc. Price was $250 + shipping from Canada.  The seller is a good member here.
> 
> Edit: Here is the link to the item. http://www.head-fi.org/t/685711/beautiful-wooden-grado-sr-325-modded


 
 those are absolutely stunning.
  
  
  
 I can't afford anything ATM but I've been really wanting to get a pair of modded grados. I had a pair of woodied sr125i's but sold them after getting my magnums because I wanted to replace the funds I had just lost.
  
  
  
 really shouldn't have done that. Oh well.


----------



## zeinharis

Enjoying Dacmini+MS2i combo right now with some tracks from Lamb of God and Eluveitie, boy this headphones sure can handle metal pretty awesome, the timbre, and the PRaT is excellent, but the technicality is not as good as the RS1i (surely  ) though.. I'm PRaT-ically in love with my MS2i


----------



## Melvins

wje said:


> That can be a hard question to answer. The Grado lineup contains several models, and there are differences between them. But, to answer your question generically because I've owned the Magnum v.4 drivers in the past in wooden cups -- The Magnum would fall somewhere between the SR-325i and the RS1i.  The sound would be better than the 325i, but quite possibly not quite as refined as the RS1i.  When I had mine, I also had the Grado HF-2.  I thought the Magnum v.4 edged it out by a slight margin, so I ended up selling my HF-2 at the time.


 
  
  
 would you say the magnums or the grados are more engaging? which one is more forward


----------



## Folex

For the past 5 years I've been dying to see what all the fuss is about grados. In that time I've owned sennheiser 202,280,419 and the 555; Audio Technica ad700, Denon 2000's and a bunch of others. I picked up a pair of SR80i last night and been listening to them. 2 things jumped out at me. In person they look a lot bigger and kind of toyish. After listening for 2 hours they started to hurt so I decided to try the L-cushion. Slightly clearer but less comfortable. The thing I don't understand is the "consensus" that grado are bad for dubstep and classical. Those were the 2 genres I tried first and both sounded really good. Classical music sounded like you were front row (which I guess a lot of people may not like?) and dubstep sounds really good. With dubstep it sounded like the bass was heavy and you could still hear the other non-bass sounds prominently. I really am loving the sound but absolutely hating the comfort. I really want to keep these as "stock" looking as possible while improving the comfort. Any ideas? I was thinking about possibly taking the foam that the headphones came in and cutting them down into earpad size and then wrapping them in black velour.


----------



## kidkardona

folex said:


> For the past 5 years I've been dying to see what all the fuss is about grados. In that time I've owned sennheiser 202,280,419 and the 555; Audio Technica ad700, Denon 2000's and a bunch of others. I picked up a pair of SR80i last night and been listening to them. 2 things jumped out at me. In person they look a lot bigger and kind of toyish. After listening for 2 hours they started to hurt so I decided to try the L-cushion. Slightly clearer but less comfortable. The thing I don't understand is the "consensus" that grado are bad for dubstep and classical. Those were the 2 genres I tried first and both sounded really good. Classical music sounded like you were front row (which I guess a lot of people may not like?) and dubstep sounds really good. With dubstep it sounded like the bass was heavy and you could still hear the other non-bass sounds prominently. I really am loving the sound but absolutely hating the comfort. I really want to keep these as "stock" looking as possible while improving the comfort. Any ideas? I was thinking about possibly taking the foam that the headphones came in and cutting them down into earpad size and then wrapping them in black velour.




you might want to try the G-cush bowls. the extra spacing from the driver make the soundstage and bass more prominent. theres also the tape mod that i hear improves bass response


----------



## TheRedGourmet

> For the past 5 years I've been dying to see what all the fuss is about grados. In that time I've owned sennheiser 202,280,419 and the 555; Audio Technica ad700, Denon 2000's and a bunch of others. I picked up a pair of SR80i last night and been listening to them. 2 things jumped out at me. In person they look a lot bigger and kind of toyish. After listening for 2 hours they started to hurt so I decided to try the L-cushion. Slightly clearer but less comfortable. The thing I don't understand is the "consensus" that grado are bad for dubstep and classical. Those were the 2 genres I tried first and both sounded really good. Classical music sounded like you were front row (which I guess a lot of people may not like?) and dubstep sounds really good. With dubstep it sounded like the bass was heavy and you could still hear the other non-bass sounds prominently. I really am loving the sound but absolutely hating the comfort. I really want to keep these as "stock" looking as possible while improving the comfort. Any ideas? I was thinking about possibly taking the foam that the headphones came in and cutting them down into earpad size and then wrapping them in black velour.


 
 You could stretch the headband. It will lessen the clamp. Really improved comfort for me. No more sore ears.


----------



## Brooko

kidkardona said:


> you might want to try the G-cush bowls. the extra spacing from the driver make the soundstage and bass more prominent. theres also the tape mod that i hear improves bass response


 
  
 Um - not in my experience with the lower end grados.  G-cush will increase comfort and sound stage - but bass diminishes, mids can sometimes get sucked out a little and the highs get hotter (tizzier).
  
  
 @Folex - look up the 'sock mod' - it might help the comfort without killing the sound too much.  Other than that gently wash the pads with a fabric softener.  Thoroughly dry and try them on.
  
 Also look at bending the headband out slightly to loosen the grip.


----------



## Folex

I may have stumbled onto something that both sounds good and comfortable. Sennheiser 555 pads and weather sealer tape. The only downside I am seeing now is the bass is almost too strong. The sennheiser 555 pads clip right on and I put the tape around the driver so that its padded too. The top of the 555 pads are touching right under my temple and the bottom part of the 555's aren't touching anything. Reminds me a little of the Sony MDR-MA900's.


----------



## swspiers

theredgourmet said:


> You could stretch the headband. It will lessen the clamp. Really improved comfort for me. No more sore ears.


 
 right on!   this was a night and day difference with mine.  Grado's do not need clamp, at all.  Just enough pressure to stay on the ears.
  
 I recommend not trying to bend from the center, but gently bend a bit on the sides.  this took me from hating them to like them, and eventually loving them.


----------



## joseph69

Instead of bending the band (which is made from a spring metal), grab the band from right (above) the rod blocks on each side (not on them), then pull the band evenly and slowly into a straight line. Each time you do this (which will be several times), they will be more and more comfotable. I literally pulled my band a little at a time into a to a horizontal shape and hold it like that for about 15-20 seconds each time I do this, (DON'T KILL IT), be gentle. The end result is the cushions are now just laying over your ears with no pressure. Don't forget it's a spring metal, so this will have to be done whenever you start to feel the band returning to it original shape, but keep doing this and eventually the spring metal will stay the shape you want it to. All of my Grado headbands are U shaped, and very, very comfortable. you can take a look at their shapes on profile pictures.


----------



## swspiers

joseph69 said:


> Instead of bending the band (which is made from a spring metal), grab the band from right (above) the rod blocks on each side (not on them), then pull the band evenly and slowly into a straight line. Each time you do this (which will be several times), they will be more and more comfotable. I literally pulled my band a little at a time into a to a horizontal shape and hold it like that for about 15-20 seconds each time I do this, (DON'T KILL IT), be gentle. The end result is the cushions are now just laying over your ears with no pressure. Don't forget it's a spring metal, so this will have to be done whenever you start to feel the band returning to it original shape, but keep doing this and eventually the spring metal will stay the shape you want it to. All of my Grado headbands are U shaped, and very, very comfortable. you can take a look at their shapes on profile pictures.


 
 +1, awesome advice.  I do notice that they tighten a bit after a while, so this makes a lot of sense.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## joseph69

Your very welcome.


----------



## Folex

The sound is different, but the comfort is night and day. These put all the pressure on your head vs your ears. Whats crazy is the pads fit directly on without any mods. 
  
 Edit: The headband pad is from a ruined 555. It works for the time being. I'm looking to get one custom made hopefully this weekend.


----------



## wje

folex said:


> The sound is different, but the comfort is night and day. These put all the pressure on your head vs your ears. Whats crazy is the pads fit directly on without any mods.
> 
> Edit: The headband pad is from a ruined 555. It works for the time being. I'm looking to get one custom made hopefully this weekend.


 
 Thanks for the suggestion.  I have an older, spare set of HD-555 pads that I removed from my HD-555 when I ordered a new set from Sennheiser.  It might be worth pulling them out and checking the comfort option.


----------



## wje

melvins said:


> would you say the magnums or the grados are more engaging? which one is more forward


 
  
 To me, my recent Magnum X drivers from Turbulent Labs seemed to take a somewhat different sound direction from the earlier v.4 drivers. Granted, I didn't have several hours of use time to confirm if the driver signature would have changed with use or not.  I had all the Magnum parts ordered, then came across a pair of Grado PS-500s on the interim, so I made that move and then had to sell of the Magnum build when I finished up the work.
  
 If I were to compare the Magnum X by Turbulent Labs to my Grado RS1i headphones, I feel that there are times when the Magnum driver is appearing to try a bit too hard.  I could hear a lot of emphasis in various frequencies in attempts to push as much sound out as possible.   The RS1i for example, can retain a position of being laid back, but when called to place detail on a certain instrument or passage within a song, the RS1i can do it and allow the listener to appreciate the refinement that it offers.  As my tastes change with age, I'm leaning more towards the refinement in the sound as opposed to the "wow, geez, bang, whiz" offerings of a driver that can try too hard to deliver on so many frequency levels.  I found that this would take away from some of the favorite passages in music that I listen for.  The subtle approach of the RS1i how it handles these passages is what makes me happy.
  
 However, the reality is cost.  On one hand, you have the Magnum X from Turbulent Labs which can be used in a good headphone build with wooden cups, fresh cable, etc. for a price that falls in the $300 range.  Yet, the RS1i is $695 and more than double the cost, so certainly some differences should be quite apparent.  I don't always subscribe that spending more money will always get you a better product.  But, in my case, the detailed moments of sound provided by the RS1i can be nothing short of impressive.


----------



## wje

For the past few days, I've been on a little venture.  Towards the end of this past weekend, I spotted a pair of older Grado SR-60 headphones available for $25.00.  The seller said that new pads would be needed and he was the original owner with the original pads.
  
 For me, it wasn't the fact that I was trying to chase down a pair of Grados for $25.00, but I was actually seeking a pair of headphones that I could use to prepare for the cup evaluation on the 7Keys wooden cups that are being circulated so that impressions of each wood type can be noted by the individual testing the various woods.
  
 At noon, I headed about 15 miles closer into the city to meet the guy with the SR-60 headphones.  They were relatively free of any scratches or scrapes.  But the pads ... oh my.  In inner sections that go towards the ear had been turned from the black color to a very light tan color from use, as well as the possibility of being faded somewhat by the sun.
  
 What did I get for $25.00.  Well, my intentions changed a bit upon further review of these SR-60s.  I feel that there's a need to keep them stock, and not to liberate the drivers for the wooden cup testing process.  But, don't worry ... I have plenty of connections or opportunities to locate an appropriate pair of Grados or even use my MS1i headphones for the test when the cup arrives.
  
 So, you might be wondering what makes this $25.00 pair of SR-60 headphones so special?  With the faded and crumbling pads, one might think that they should have gone into the dumpster instead of being sold for $25.00.  However, I persisted with the seller.  I made it clear how interested I was for the Grados. due to the need for drivers to test with the various woods.
  
 However, upon closer inspection after removing the pads, what did I see?  Well, this appears to be quite an early version of the SR-60.  The drivers have that special pink tone to them.  I will do a bit more research on this and post pictures within the next day or so for forum review.  However, if it truly turns out to be one of the famous "gems" that Grado used to make, I'll be pleased as punch to own a pair.  So far, I've used the TTVJ Flats as well as the Grado L-Cush pads on them as I take them through their paces.  So far, I'm really liking what Grado used to offer on these headphones at the time.  To me, the "i" designation might have been more of a marketing issue over an actual sound improvement issue.  I'd love to have a pair of SR-325i Grados at my disposal to switch between the SR-60 and the SR-325i.  The sound from the SR-325i might get some serious competition from the SR-60 that I have.  The sound has a great balance.  I'm not even sure that I'd even consider wooden cups for this pair as the sound is just lovely as it stands with the plastic cups.


----------



## CH23

Spoiler: Spoiler!






wje said:


> For the past few days, I've been on a little venture.  Towards the end of this past weekend, I spotted a pair of older Grado SR-60 headphones available for $25.00.  The seller said that new pads would be needed and he was the original owner with the original pads.
> 
> For me, it wasn't the fact that I was trying to chase down a pair of Grados for $25.00, but I was actually seeking a pair of headphones that I could use to prepare for the cup evaluation on the 7Keys wooden cups that are being circulated so that impressions of each wood type can be noted by the individual testing the various woods.
> 
> ...


 
  


 
 that's probably one of the best $25 deals you can get. i'm a bit jealous


----------



## whirlwind

Yea, $25 for a pair of pink drivers = steal


----------



## SJWorne

How would one go about visually telling 'pink' drivers from normal drivers?
Excuse my ignorance, but is there an actual punk colour to them?


----------



## wormsdriver

sjworne said:


> How would one go about visually telling 'pink' drivers from normal drivers?
> Excuse my ignorance, but is there an actual punk colour to them?


----------



## wormsdriver

wje said:


> The GS1000 (not the "i" model) that I had, was nothing short of amazing.  I didn't play classical music through it, but plenty of jazz.  This original GS1000 was supposed to have a larger sound stage than the GS-1000i model.  I had never read this until I sold the GS-1000.  However, after seeing those comments by a few members, I can attest that the soundstage is really, really wide.   Its tone is somewhat light in the bass region, but it's not anemic when it comes to bass either.  I think I'd prefer the standard GS-1000 over the newer "i" because the sound stage on the newer model is not as wide.  Also, from what I've read, I'd most likely prefer the GS-1000 over the PS-1000, too.  I've taken in a few comments that the PS-1000 with the aluminum cups can be a bit heavy (keeping in mind that the cups in the mushroom form, are larger than those used in the PS-500.)  Also, other comment's I've heard were that it might have a bit more upper end "tizz" than I'd care for.  I really need to hear the PS-1000 so I can apply and capture some opinions of my own, though, instead of sharing my readings on that model.
> 
> You can find a GS-1000 in the $600 range.  I think the last one I saw, didn't have the original box, which might have meant that it was missing the 15' Grado extension cable and the 1/4" to 3.5mm adapter, too.  I guess I feel for a headphone in that league (it was their flagship until the PS-1000 came along), I'd expect the factory box and accessories with it, too.


 
  
  


stacker45 said:


> For some reason I can't use the quote function with my laptop, but this post is in response to wje's.
> 
> I have the non ''i'' version of the GS1000, and as I have said before, I think that they have THE widest soundstage of any headphones that Grado has ever made. But, they're is a price to pay for that big soundstage, and it's resessed mids, John Grados once said. you can't have a big soundstage and midrange proximity. Regarding their bass extension, I find it adequate, in fact, In my opinion, the only Grados currently produced that have more bass extension, are the PS500, GS1000i and the PS1000. As for treble, it is very extended and can be a little overbearing with some brighter recordings.
> 
> In the end, I think that it's always a question of synergy, that's why I always take other peoples opinion with a grain of salt, and I invite them to do the same with mine, they're are simply too many variables, (different hearing, sound systems, recordings, tastes                                                                           ), to pull any definitive conclusions about headphones or any other components.


 
 Thanks for your impressions guys. I think I'll wait for a good deal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





to come around, definitely leaning more towards the Rs1 than the GS1000 or Beyer T1 atm...


----------



## SJWorne

wormsdriver said:


> Haha thanks!


----------



## joseph69

Checked the order queue at MAD, and my Ear+HD was shipped today, hopefully I'll get it in about a week!


----------



## wje

I will try to get some pictures of my SR-60 posted this evening too.  The drivers look exactly like the picture that was posted by Wormsdriver, though.  I applied about 6 more hours of listening time through the night on them, too.  There was just something gorgeous about the sounds of female vocals.  I have the SR-60 along at work today and will be using it connected to my iPod classic for more enjoyment.  I don't have my Fiio Monte Blanc along as it is at home.
  
 Going into the weekend, I want to spend time with the SR-60 and my RS1i in order to document some varying differences between the two.
  
 Additionally, the headphones from the era of the pink drivers also featured:
  
 - At the top of the curve where the gimbal connects to the silver rod, there are not any oval areas where there is a slight protrusion.  On the newer models, these smaller raised oval areas are present.
  
 - On the older SR flavor of Grados, the headband is vinyl like the new ones.  However, there appears to be actual stiching on it as opposed to "stamped" fake stitching like on the newer heabands.  Also, this older flavor has a thin piece of foam inside to make it a bit more cushy.  Not a lot of foam, but a small amount which is better than the current bands.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Checked the order queue at MAD, and my Ear+HD was shipped today, hopefully I'll get it in about a week!


 
 I can not wait to hear what you think of this amp.
  
 Please post some pics of it when it arrives.....it is going to be beautiful, to say the least.


----------



## joseph69

wje said:


> I will try to get some pictures of my SR-60 posted this evening too.  The drivers look exactly like the picture that was posted by Wormsdriver, though.  I applied about 6 more hours of listening time through the night on them, too.  There was just something gorgeous about the sounds of female vocals.  I have the SR-60 along at work today and will be using it connected to my iPod classic for more enjoyment.  I don't have my Fiio Monte Blanc along as it is at home.
> 
> Going into the weekend, I want to spend time with the SR-60 and my RS1i in order to document some varying differences between the two.
> 
> ...


 
 Curious to hear your impressions between the 60's and RS's.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

joseph69 said:


> Checked the order queue at MAD, and my Ear+HD was shipped today, hopefully I'll get it in about a week!


 
 Congratulations. Great amp for Grados.
 What tubes are you planning to use


----------



## joseph69

shahzada123 said:


> Congratulations. Great amp for Grados.
> What tubes are you planning to use


 
 Thank you, it is shipping with 2x12B4A and 1x12AX7 tubes. I purchased it for my new RS1i's.
 I assume you own one, what tubes do you use?


----------



## lewisprinceAAD

Hey, for anyone that is interested. I recently did a blog about the history of Grado. It's such an interesting story when you look into it!
  
 Anyway here is a link to the blog.
  
http://adairacoustic.tumblr.com/post/62895933074/grado-labs-from-the-kitchen-table-to-the-world


----------



## fleasbaby

W





wje said:


> I will try to get some pictures of my SR-60 posted this evening too.  The drivers look exactly like the picture that was posted by Wormsdriver, though.  I applied about 6 more hours of listening time through the night on them, too.  There was just something gorgeous about the sounds of female vocals.  I have the SR-60 along at work today and will be using it connected to my iPod classic for more enjoyment.  I don't have my Fiio Monte Blanc along as it is at home.
> 
> Going into the weekend, I want to spend time with the SR-60 and my RS1i in order to document some varying differences between the two.
> 
> ...


 

What a great find Wje...my SR80 pinks have the same distinguishing characteristics...

I agree that the sound signature is definitely different, and very pleasant. I thought of selling them, then pulled back. I think of givin them wood cups too, but also can't bring myself to tear them apart. Mine were a lucky eBay find for $75. Worth every penny.


----------



## JoeDoe

lewisprinceaad said:


> Hey, for anyone that is interested. I recently did a blog about the history of Grado. It's such an interesting story when you look into it!
> 
> Anyway here is a link to the blog.
> 
> http://adairacoustic.tumblr.com/post/62895933074/grado-labs-from-the-kitchen-table-to-the-world


 
 Awesome.


----------



## Angelbelow

Hello everyone. I've had the sr325i's for a couple of years now and really love them. I avoided the forums because I didn't want to cave into upgraditis without disposable income. Now that I have some.. I was wondering, what would be the next Grado's headphone to get in keeping with the sound signature of the 325?
  
 I mainly listen to metal with a small amount of classical and soundtrack.
  
 Currently using the xonar essence stx but thinking about upgrading to a woo audio wa7 firefly.
  
 I've been reading threads like this one http://www.head-fi.org/t/442125/what-i-think-gs1000-vs-rs1-vs-rs2-and-vs-sr80/15, and it seems the RS1 would be a nice upgrade to the 325. Would that be a common opinion?
  
 Thanks in advanced for any suggestion and input.


----------



## zeinharis

RS3 Prototype back in 1995


----------



## joseph69

angelbelow said:


> Hello everyone. I've had the sr325i's for a couple of years now and really love them. I avoided the forums because I didn't want to cave into upgraditis without disposable income. Now that I have some.. I was wondering, what would be the next Grado's headphone to get in keeping with the sound signature of the 325?
> 
> I mainly listen to metal with a small amount of classical and soundtrack.
> 
> ...


 
 I purchased the SR80i's then the SR325is's and recentely purchased the RS1i's. IMO, out of the 3 headphones the 80 and the RS's have a more similar sound signature than the 325's. The 325's to me have a totally different sound signature from all of the Grado/Alessandros I've heard. I was hesitant to buy the RS's, because of the price difference, but I'm glad that I did. It is smoother, with a wider sound stage, more detail and more instrument separation with a nice all around bass presence, clear mid-range and smooth high frequencies. To me, you really can't compare the 325's to the RS's, they are both very different (both being very good sounding headphones, as well as the 80's). But like I said they definitely have a closer sound signature to the 80's than the 325's. I still own the 80's and the 325's, because to me they are all different sounding, I don't feel one is better than the other, just different. I was always curious about their sound signature, so like I said I finally purchased them and I'm glad that I did. I even purchased a MAD Ear+HD (which was shipped today) to drive them to push the envelope even further, because from what I've read these are an excellent combo together. So yes they are a nice (totally different sounding headphone). It is really up to you to say if it is an upgrade for YOU. Hope this helps you.


----------



## whirlwind

lewisprinceaad said:


> Hey, for anyone that is interested. I recently did a blog about the history of Grado. It's such an interesting story when you look into it!
> 
> Anyway here is a link to the blog.
> 
> http://adairacoustic.tumblr.com/post/62895933074/grado-labs-from-the-kitchen-table-to-the-world


 
 That was a great read...thank you for that.
  
  


angelbelow said:


> Hello everyone. I've had the sr325i's for a couple of years now and really love them. I avoided the forums because I didn't want to cave into upgraditis without disposable income. Now that I have some.. I was wondering, what would be the next Grado's headphone to get in keeping with the sound signature of the 325?
> 
> I mainly listen to metal with a small amount of classical and soundtrack.
> 
> ...


 
 I went up the same upgrade path that you are thinking about.
  
 I have never looked back, since I pulled the trigger.
  
 At first, I was not too sure if I liked the RS1i better or not....after a couple of weeks, it was pretty clear that the RS!i was the phone that I wanted.
  
 I  really liked my 325i, and I still recommend it for a rock headphone in the $300 range.
  
 Think of the RS1i as more detailed, more refined , more precision..


----------



## bassboysam

I'm regretting selling my 325. I thought the RS1 would be a better version of them but in reality they are two very different headphones. I'll probably snag a pair again at some point.


----------



## dwayniac

I just upgraded to the 80i from the old 60 and can definitely hear a difference for the better. I don't see myself getting higher end model but I would do the wood cups and/or a different cable.


----------



## sling5s

wje said:


> That can be a hard question to answer. The Grado lineup contains several models, and there are differences between them. But, to answer your question generically because I've owned the Magnum v.4 drivers in the past in wooden cups -- The Magnum would fall somewhere between the SR-325i and the RS1i.  The sound would be better than the 325i, but quite possibly not quite as refined as the RS1i.  When I had mine, I also had the Grado HF-2.  I thought the Magnum v.4 edged it out by a slight margin, so I ended up selling my HF-2 at the time.


 
 I've had the Full Magnums V.4 in aluminum and they were way more refined and detailed than the RS1i.  But what they lacked was the "soul and timbre" or the RS1i.  They just were not as "musical". 
 Later I tried the Magnums V.4 in Mahogany (from turbulent) and they were also more refined and detailed than the RS1i.  But not as much as the ones in aluminum.   The Aluminum made the V.4 hyper detailed and clean in sound.  But it lacked a certain musical timbre that "wood" possessed.  So what did I prefer out of the three?  The Magnums V.4 in mahogany.   It had the refinement of the Magnum and "soul and musicality of the RS1i.


----------



## SJWorne

I have come across some SR60 headphones that have a black mesh on them instead of the white mesh... does this mean anything or is this simply another 'normal' SR60?


----------



## JW Santhem

zeinharis said:


> RS3 Prototype back in 1995


 

 Mine!
  
 http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/3613/r3zy.jpg
 http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/9783/9i2i.jpg
 http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/3311/mll9.jpg


----------



## joseph69

dwayniac said:


> I just upgraded to the 80i from the old 60 and can definitely hear a difference for the better. I don't see myself getting higher end model but I would do the wood cups and/or a different cable.


 
 Nice! I would definitely put wood cups and the (L) cushions on them. What a difference this made with my SR80i's!


----------



## stacker45

I know that this is the headphone forum, but since it's the Grado fan club thread I figured that this might be somewhat interesting to some of you.
  
 A few days ago, I bought a very nice, and rare, Grado HPA-2 headpnone amp from Parbake, who, may I say, is a very nice guy, and boy, can he pack a safe box, I've never seen so much bubble wrap, I swear they could have droped that box from the plane in mid air, and it probably would've hit the ground and bounced right back in the plane. I have tryed to post a pic, but I couldn't do this right, if my life depended on it, sorry.
  
 According to him, the HP1000 and HPA-2 combination could very well be an endgame setup for me, now,, considering how much I love my PS1000/Little Dot 1+ combo, this was a very tall order to fill.
  
 All my listening has been done using battery power, so I have yet to try AC power.
  
 So far I'm very impressed by the HP1000/HPA-2 combo, Joseph Grado sure knew what he was doing, and he didn't do things half assed, don't forget that we are talking about 20 years old components here.
  
 I wouldn't say that the HP1000/HPA-2 are better than the PS1000/L D 1+, but they're certainly just as good, and that's fine by me.
  
 <a href="http://s305.photobucket.com/user/Stacker45/media/Photo896_zps15733783.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn216/Stacker45/Photo896_zps15733783.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo Photo896_zps15733783.jpg"/></a>


----------



## stacker45

Double post, not surprising, Damn!


----------



## stacker45

Triple posts, my personal best, so sorry guys.


----------



## wje

dwayniac said:


> I just upgraded to the 80i from the old 60 and can definitely hear a difference for the better. I don't see myself getting higher end model but I would do the wood cups and/or a different cable.


 
  
 Keep in mind, there were a few iterations of the SR-60. The very early version is the one we've been discussing.  That model has the pink colored mesh over the drivers.  In this earlier iteration of that model, it seems that Grado really put some good effort into the sound quality.  I'm not implying that it will really smack any of the other models because I have more testing to do.  However, from what I've heard has been quite good with respect to performance.
  
 I'd be willing to be that Grado realized some of their headphones on the lower end were possibly cannibalizing some of the sales of higher end models.  It seems that once that was noted, they scaled back the sound and capabilities of the lower models which ran though the later version of the SR series as well as the newer "i" series.  I also have the Alessandro MS1i headphones, too.  In my comparisons between those and the SR-60 that I have, the SR-60 is placing some really good competition up against the MS1i and surpassing it in several areas.
  
 Is the SR-60 that I have a headphone that would blow the RS1i away?  I don't think that's possible.  However, during my use of them last evening as well as at work today, they certainly were not those who had the anemic sound of the SR-60i, SR-80i and SR-125i that I remember.
  
 However, I'd like to close with the real reason why we're here.  It's all about the music.  We seek improved methods that will get us closer to our music.  Plus, when I comment in a positive manner on a model, I don't want to ever imply that the members here should rush out and buy a pair.  Normally, I'm just relaying my personal experience and how the interface between my music (Jazz and Blues) has been enhanced with some recent discoveries.  I won't push my opinion on others and tell them to run out and buy model "X" asap.  Just a viewpoint is being shared and the viewpoint provided certainly doesn't mean a direct endorsement for any product in particular.


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> I know that this is the headphone forum, but since it's the Grado fan club thread I figured that this might be somewhat interesting to some of you.
> 
> A few days ago, I bought a very nice, and rare, Grado HPA-2 headpnone amp from Parbake, who, may I say, is a very nice guy, and boy, can he pack a safe box, I've never seen so much bubble wrap, I swear they could have droped that box from the plane in mid air, and it probably would've hit the ground and bounced right back in the plane. I have tryed to post a pic, but I couldn't do this right, if my life depended on it, sorry.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Congrats...that is awesome.....and yes, I could see that being an end all system.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

joseph69 said:


> Thank you, it is shipping with 2x12B4A and 1x12AX7 tubes. I purchased it for my new RS1i's.
> I assume you own one, what tubes do you use?


 
 GE 5 Stars 5751. Great synergy with RS1 & PS500 but not so much with the PS1000s
 Will be getting a Sylvania 5751 Triple MIca Black Plates shortly
  
 Didn't quite like the 12AX7s.


----------



## whirlwind

shahzada123 said:


> GE 5 Stars 5751. Great synergy with RS1 & PS500 but not so much with the PS1000s
> Will be getting a Sylvania 5751 Triple MIca Black Plates shortly
> 
> Didn't quite like the 12AX7s.


 
  
 I have my eye on a Sylvania 5751 triple mica black plate as well.........once you receive yours, please report back  
  
 I have a 5751 Sovtek Russian tube at the moment
  
 The detail and instrument separation is off the hook.


----------



## joseph69

shahzada123 said:


> GE 5 Stars 5751. Great synergy with RS1 & PS500 but not so much with the PS1000s
> Will be getting a Sylvania 5751 Triple MIca Black Plates shortly
> 
> Didn't quite like the 12AX7s.


 
 Are the 12AX7 2x or are the 12B4A 2x tubes? I was under the impression the 12AX7's were the output tubes which have much more influence on the sound, or is it the power tube that has the influence? which is which, I'm a bit confused? Thanks.
 Also what didn't you like about the 12AX7's, wether they are the output tubes or the power tube?


----------



## desertblues

The Sylvania triple mica 5751 is legendary and blows away any Russian version. No offense, just sayin'!


----------



## whirlwind

desertblues said:


> The Sylvania triple mica 5751 is legendary and blows away any Russian version. No offense, just sayin'!


 
  
 Yea, I was under that impression after doing some reading, which is why I have been watching out for one of these.......I am going to have to try one, and I am very happy with the sound of the 5751 Sovtek....so I can only imagine!


----------



## joseph69

But are the 5751's the 1x or 2x tube, thats what I'm trying to figure out.
 Also are they the power tube/s or the output tube/s? Thanks.


----------



## joseph69

Thanks anyway, I figured it out, the 12AX7 and the 5751 are 1x driver tube.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> But are the 5751's the 1x or 2x tube, thats what I'm trying to figure out.
> Also are they the power tube/s or the output tube/s? Thanks.


 
  
 The 5751 is the 1x tube
  
 The 12B4A are the 2x tubes
  
 Only the 1x tube has an effect on the sound, as I understand it.
  
 Ooops....sorry you already had it figured out, while I was still typing.....lol


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> The 5751 is the 1x tube
> 
> The 12B4A are the 2x tubes
> 
> Only the 1x tube has an effect on the sound, as I understand it.


 
 I must have mistaken what I read and thought it was the other way around. I thought the 2x tubes were the output for the sound preference, and the 1x tube was the power tube. I thought I had read the 2x tubes had a big influence on the sound and the 1x tube had a minimal influence. Thanks for clearing this up!


----------



## LECW

Hi, 





angelbelow said:


> Hello everyone. I've had the sr325i's for a couple of years now and really love them. I avoided the forums because I didn't want to cave into upgraditis without disposable income. Now that I have some.. I was wondering, what would be the next Grado's headphone to get in keeping with the sound signature of the 325?
> 
> I mainly listen to metal with a small amount of classical and soundtrack.
> 
> ...


 Hi, I have a SR325i before I upgrade to RS1i, the RS1i really worth the upgrade and u need to burn in at least 80 hours but not at initial run. Once you are with RS1i, I will never go down IMO. I am very happy really with the upgrade. 

Rgds


----------



## SJWorne

Been looking at an amplifier for my Grado's... Obviously a lot of people recommend the Little Dot I+, but there is also the Little Dot MKIII.  Now from what I understand the I+ has (@32Ohms) an output of 800mW where the MKIII has an output of 100mW.  Can someone tell me what this means? Will 800mW drive the cans better?


----------



## whirlwind

Generally speaking, low impedance cans are current driven, while high impedance cans are voltage driven
  
 The Little Dot I+  is specifically designed and optimized to drive low impedance headphones like Grados.
  
 Low impedance headphones require high current output to sound their most dynamic and impactful, and the Little Dot I+ provides this as well as a touch of tube warmth.
  
 I own the LD1+ and it is wonderful with my RS1i & SR60i...for the price, I can't recommend it enough....great little amp with the option to roll tubes and opamps....makes it a great bang for the buck.


----------



## SJWorne

whirlwind said:


> Generally speaking, low impedance cans are current driven, while high impedance cans are voltage driven
> 
> The Little Dot I+  is specifically designed and optimized to drive low impedance headphones like Grados.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for that... I was going to opt for the MKIII due to it being a newer revision, but if the LDI+ is recommended, then that is what I shall go for 
 Plus it's cheaper


----------



## wje

Great day, today!  My Voshkod tubes arrived this morning and are ready to go into my Little Dot I+ for some trial runs ... as well as the required burn-in period. Also, pictures of my little SR-60 "gems" with the pink driver mesh have been taken to show how great the shape is of these $25.00 wonders.  Also, in a picture or two, you can see the original ear pads and how faded they are.  It is indicative of the original owner using these headphones only periodically, but never taking the time to freshen them up from time-to-time with a fresh set of Grado "Comfies" for $9.99.
  

  
  

  

  
  
  
 I also have a slight suspicion that the following pair of Grado SR-60 headphones available on the UK Ebay site "might" be the pink edition, too.  The owner selling them is the original owner.  It might not hurt to contact the owner and have them reply back via Ebay by attaching a photo of the drivers with the ear pads removed.  If so, I think since you would be the only one "in the know" as to the drivers, it may be a great deal.  The bidding hasn't gone that high, but might still fall into a reasonable range.  This seller also has the capability of shipping worldwide and states such in the auction:
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-Labs-Prestige-SR60-Headband-Headphones-Black-/271300216899?pt=UK_AudioVisualElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Headphones&hash=item3f2ac0c843


----------



## sinnottj

I'm not convinced that's a 'pink' SR60 myself ... This one, however, looks promising:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Grado-Prestige-SR60-Headband-Headphones-Black-/121193674275?pt=UK_AudioVisualElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Headphones&hash=item1c37b4b623

Old style box & the gimbals don't have bumps on the C shaped parts. I asked the owner what colour the mesh was (white or pink) and he said 'black'. Yours look a bit black to me in those photos ... I'd be tempted to take a punt on them if I hadn't just spent all my cash on some RS2


----------



## SJWorne

sinnottj said:


> I'm not convinced that's a 'pink' SR60 myself ... This one, however, looks promising:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Grado-Prestige-SR60-Headband-Headphones-Black-/121193674275?pt=UK_AudioVisualElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Headphones&hash=item1c37b4b623
> 
> Old style box & the gimbals don't have bumps on the C shaped parts. I asked the owner what colour the mesh was (white or pink) and he said 'black'. Yours look a bit black to me in those photos ... I'd be tempted to take a punt on them if I hadn't just spent all my cash on some RS2


 
  


wje said:


> Great day, today!  My Voshkod tubes arrived this morning and are ready to go into my Little Dot I+ for some trial runs ... as well as the required burn-in period. Also, pictures of my little SR-60 "gems" with the pink driver mesh have been taken to show how great the shape is of these $25.00 wonders.  Also, in a picture or two, you can see the original ear pads and how faded they are.  It is indicative of the original owner using these headphones only periodically, but never taking the time to freshen them up from time-to-time with a fresh set of Grado "Comfies" for $9.99.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I can tell you that neither of them are pinks 
 Your initial mention of them got me looking for some, but sadly neither have the pink mesh 
  
 EDIT: What colour mesh are theses 60's supposed to have? White? Black?  The ones SinnottJ linked are supposed to have a black mesh on them?
  
 EDIT: I didn't read sinnottj's post  sorryyyyyy


----------



## wje

sjworne said:


> _*I can tell you that neither of them are pinks
> Your initial mention of them got me looking for some, but sadly neither have the pink mesh *_
> 
> EDIT: What colour mesh are theses 60's supposed to have? White? Black?  The ones SinnottJ linked are supposed to have a black mesh on them?
> ...


 
  
 You mean my pair?  They show up pink enough in the pics right?  In person, the pink is a bit more prominent.  I didn't use the flash, but natural light for the pictures, so I tried to depict them as close to real colors as possible.


----------



## SJWorne

wje said:


> You mean my pair?  They show up pink enough in the pics right?  In person, the pink is a bit more prominent.  I didn't use the flash, but natural light for the pictures, so I tried to depict them as close to real colors as possible.


 
 No, no, sorry, I mean the ones you linked to on fleeBay!


----------



## sinnottj

sjworne said:


> No, no, sorry, I mean the ones you linked to on fleeBay!




In the listing wje linked to, the seller has confirmed they have white mesh. Someone asked him the same question!


----------



## wje

sjworne said:


> No, no, sorry, I mean the ones you linked to on fleeBay!


 
  
 Oh ... OK.   It'a all good.
  


sinnottj said:


> In the listing wje linked to, the seller has confirmed they have white mesh. Someone asked him the same question!


 
  
 Thanks for the update.  There will be plenty of others that could show up as time moves along, too.  Just be patient.  I'm doing plenty of listening the the pink Grads and the RS1i to capture differences.  The pink SR-60 isn't an RS1i killer by any means.  Though, some notes regarding the signature and performance do have to be addressed and listed out for a better explanation.  While I like my RS1i, it doesn't mean that the next person wouldn't prefer the pink SR-60.  Diff'rent strokes for diff'rent folks.
  
 I had the SR-60 Grados at work yesterday.  Late in the afternoon, I was driving them straight out of my iPod Classic as the Fiio Monte Blanc was home charging.  About an hour and a half of Amy Winehouse allowed me to capture some impressions of the tones, female vocals, etc.  What I heard, didn't have me wanting to yank the Grados off.  I'm not sure how my experience would have been with an un-modded and newer SR-60i, though.  Also, for additional testing, I'd like to pit the SR-60 pinks against the Allesandro MS1i headphones and see how something several years old would compare to the 2 year old stock MS1i headphones.


----------



## JoeDoe

May as well post these here also!


----------



## dwayniac

joseph69 said:


> Nice! I would definitely put wood cups and the (L) cushions on them. What a difference this made with my SR80i's!




I have the L cushions and I don't like them at all because I find them w way too uncomfortable. I am content with the stock cushions but that could change with wood cups.


----------



## bassboysam

Hey guys, my friend is looking for a pair if headphones for work. He really liked the sound of my SR80 but they leak too much sound. Any recomendations for a closed/semi-closed can with a similar sound? The K550 is all I can think of but it's too big and bulky for him.


----------



## SJWorne

T





sinnottj said:


> In the listing wje linked to, the seller has confirmed they have white mesh. Someone asked him the same question!




T'was I that asked!


----------



## BillsonChang007

bassboysam said:


> Hey guys, my friend is looking for a pair if headphones for work. He really liked the sound of my SR80 but they leak too much sound. Any recomendations for a closed/semi-closed can with a similar sound? The K550 is all I can think of but it's too big and bulky for him.




Not going to lie but Grado SR80/60 are very hard to beat! Neither can I think of any headphone of similar sound signature other than the K550 and possibly DT880 but it needs an amp, a tube amp if possible to sound best  

Billson


----------



## JoeDoe

bassboysam said:


> Hey guys, my friend is looking for a pair if headphones for work. He really liked the sound of my SR80 but they leak too much sound. Any recomendations for a closed/semi-closed can with a similar sound? The K550 is all I can think of but it's too big and bulky for him.




Senn HD25 or Beyer DT1350


----------



## wje

dwayniac said:


> I have the L cushions and I don't like them at all because I find them w way too uncomfortable. I am content with the stock cushions but that could change with wood cups.




Many of us have been there. However, have you spread open the headband a bit so it doesn't feel like your head is in a vise when you wear them?


----------



## jaywillin

and speaking of the 550, mine got here today that i traded my ms2's for,
 i'm not sure i'll be giving these to the stepson , they are pretty good !
 i may keep them for my closed cans,
 you know, i could get him a pair of 60i's, get him started of right ! lol


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> and speaking of the 550, mine got here today that i traded my ms2's for,
> i'm not sure i'll be giving these to the stepson , they are pretty good !
> i may keep them for my closed cans,
> you know, i could get him a pair of 60i's, get him started of right ! lol


 
  
 HA HA HA


----------



## Angelbelow

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. Will look into the RS1's as a potential upgrade to my 325is!


----------



## BillsonChang007

jaywillin said:


> and speaking of the 550, mine got here today that i traded my ms2's for,
> i'm not sure i'll be giving these to the stepson , they are pretty good !
> i may keep them for my closed cans,
> you know, i could get him a pair of 60i's, get him started of right ! lol




SR60i is a better starter headphone. Then a ZO2.3 woofer amp so that he get the freedom of EQ-ing the bass xD


----------



## dwayniac

wje said:


> Many of us have been there. However, have you spread open the headband a bit so it doesn't feel like your head is in a vise when you wear them?


 
 It's not the headband but the cushions themselves. The foam is too stiff and rough,at least on the replacement pads that I bought.


----------



## whirlwind

dwayniac said:


> It's not the headband but the cushions themselves. The foam is too stiff and rough,at least on the replacement pads that I bought.


 
 Wash them with a mild soap...wring dry and let set overnight to air dry....they will soften up quite nice.


----------



## wje

dwayniac said:


> It's not the headband but the cushions themselves. The foam is too stiff and rough,at least on the replacement pads that I bought.


 
  
 Correct.  I understand.  However, the pressure is still an issue.  I used to have issues with the fit of L-Cush and realized that I had to open the width of my band a bit more.  I finally got it to a precise level where I can finally enjoy the L-Cush again.  Additionally, I've found that using the L-Cush from Ear Zonk (available via Amazon).  I've found that the foam is softer as they only use one type, as opposed to Grado's use of about 3 varying layers of foam.
  
 I did have a problem with the G-Cush from Ear Zonk.  One fit perfect, the other had a slightly larger hole where it attached to the Grado cup, and would always fall off.  I contacted Ear Zonk and then returned the G-Cush to Amazon.  Ear Zonk is sending me a replacement pair directly as opposed to the risk of getting another bad pair from the stock at Amazon.  Again, this was for the G-Cush.  The L-Cush fit perfectly and I actually ordered 3 pair for $9.99 a pair.


----------



## bbophead

bassboysam said:


> Hey guys, my friend is looking for a pair if headphones for work. He really liked the sound of my SR80 but they leak too much sound. Any recomendations for a closed/semi-closed can with a similar sound? The K550 is all I can think of but it's too big and bulky for him.


 
 DT660.  
  
 Lively on top like a Grado.
  
 However, no mid-bass hump but has some deep bass.
  
 Good isolation and comfy.
  
 Big soundstage for a closed can.
  
 HTH.
  
 Edit:  Very efficient 32 ohm.


----------



## wje

While planning to do an RS1i vs. SR-60 (Pink) Face-off For Sound Variances, I had a bit of Time to conduct a comparison / contrast between the PS-500 and the SR60 (Pink) Headphones.
  
 I took 2 pages of notes, but will have to transfer them to electronic text so I can supply the review here:
  
 [*Full Written / Text Review to Follow -- In About 2 Days]*
  
*The Contenders:*
  

  
  
*The Written Notes Based on Two Hours of Listening:*


----------



## HPiper

I was wanting to pass this on as I had not heard of this company before. They are a Canadian company that makes stuff for Grado headphones, including a VERY nice headband. They are called Turbulent Labs. The stock headband doesn't bother me but I have heard a lot of people complain about it, but these headbands they sell are outstanding in looks and very well padded. It makes the Grado's look like a much more expensive phone, probably how it should have looked in the first place but such is life. If I ever need to get a new headband for my 325's I will be contacting these guys.


----------



## parbaked

hpiper said:


> I was wanting to pass this on as I had not heard of this company before. They are a Canadian company that makes stuff for Grado headphones, including a VERY nice headband. They are called Turbulent Labs. The stock headband doesn't bother me but I have heard a lot of people complain about it, but these headbands they sell are outstanding in looks and very well padded. It makes the Grado's look like a much more expensive phone, probably how it should have looked in the first place but such is life. If I ever need to get a new headband for my 325's I will be contacting these guys.


 
 Headbands are nice and they are from IIRC a member in Malaysia - jinteddy.
 I have the entry model, which is plenty padded, on my go to MS2 and they are plush no doubt!


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> I was wanting to pass this on as I had not heard of this company before. They are a Canadian company that makes stuff for Grado headphones, including a VERY nice headband. They are called Turbulent Labs. The stock headband doesn't bother me but I have heard a lot of people complain about it, but these headbands they sell are outstanding in looks and very well padded. It makes the Grado's look like a much more expensive phone, probably how it should have looked in the first place but such is life. If I ever need to get a new headband for my 325's I will be contacting these guys.


 
 Turbulent Labs may be affiliated with Vibro Labs. I purchased Vibro Labs (classic) wooden cups for my SR80i's, and I noticed on the Turbulent website, they sell the same Vibro wooden cups for $95.00, where as I purchased mine through Vibro Labs about 6-8 months ago for 115.00, the same exact cup, so maybe they merged, not sure because the both companies have separate websites, but Turbulent also sells Vibro's wooden cups.


----------



## parbaked

Best guess is that they discovered the Quote: 





wje said:


> While planning to do an RS1i vs. SR-60 (Pink) Face-off For Sound Variances, I had a bit of Time to conduct a comparison / contrast between the PS-500 and the SR60 (Pink) Headphones.


 
 That's not a fair fight! The vintage SR-60s will have poorly matched drivers and much smaller air chambers. (Just kidding, I know you'll be fair!)
  
 You need to compare your PS0.5K with these vintage pink/black metal bad boys:
  

 It is only the cheese cloth that turns pink, not the actual drivers.
 No one outside of Grado knows if the actual drivers are different, only that the pinks are from very early production runs (@1992-3).


----------



## whirlwind

parbaked said:


> Headbands are nice and they are from IIRC a member in Malaysia - jinteddy.
> I have the entry model, which is plenty padded, on my go to MS2 and they are plush no doubt!


 
 Nice....how much was that headband....looks great.


----------



## parbaked

whirlwind said:


> Nice....how much was that headband....looks great.


 
 I bought mine direct from jinteddy in Malaysia for $38 before Turbulent was formed.
 I assume it's the same...http://turbulentlabs.com/grado-black-manta/
 They make a $50 version, but the $38 one is plenty nice to me.


----------



## SJWorne

parbaked said:


> I bought mine direct from jinteddy in Malaysia for $38 before Turbulent was formed.
> I assume it's the same...http://turbulentlabs.com/grado-black-manta/
> They make a $50 version, but the $38 one is plenty nice to me.


 
  
 I got the Onyx Manta ($50) headband and it sure is a quality product!  Much comfier than stock, and i'm sure that as it beds in a little and becomes more supple, then it will get even more comfy


----------



## wje

parbaked said:


> That's not a fair fight! The vintage *SR-60s will have poorly matched drivers and much smaller air chambers. *(Just kidding, I know you'll be fair!)
> 
> You need to compare your PS0.5K with these vintage pink/black metal bad boys:


 
  
 Yes.  I know you're kidding.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I think all too many members might be too willing to jump to a conclusion on the results.  From my perspective, the results that I achieved, based on my preferences and listening have it more of a "David and Goliath" type of ending.
  
 I'm out today, so I can't type up the response and post it.  Internet access is only periodic.


----------



## wje

Speaking of headbands, back in the picture of the PS-500s and the SR-60s, you can somewhat see the leather headband I'm using.  Yesterday, I completed it with really soft leather, memory foam and bonded nylon thread for leather.  I created it "in place" and didn't take off the original plastic band as I believe in trying to keep such a headphone as original as possible - if it might have some value to me.   The leather seams can be cut, and the leather removed if someone wants to take the headphone back to a fully stock state in less than 5 minutes.
  
 Also, I did sew another band for my RS1i the same way.  I did remove the gimbals and cups when sewing the band, but the rest was all kept in tact.  I'll then replace the cable on my RS1i which I've neglected to do for the past month before I proceed with the testing on my RS1i vs SR-60 and eventually, the PS-500 vs. RS1i.  I think tonight, I need to spend a bit of time with the PS-500 and the G-cush pads a bit to see how my interpretation of the sound falls with that configuration.  
  
 Finally, today, I was on a bit of a mission to get the SR-80 and SR-125, locally, as they are not the "i" models and I'm curious to try them out, too.  It looks like only the SR-80 might be my only possibility as the SR-125 isn't working out to well with the communication end and the seller.
  
 [Edit:]  I think it's also worthy to note that the SR-80 purchase was also intended so that I would have a pair of drivers for the upcoming test / impression / review of the 4 types of wooden cups that 7Keys has created. I kind of felt that this might be a better move instead of taking the MS1i apart ... as I know *Joe Doe *has been eyeing them a bit lately.


----------



## Melvins

wormsdriver said:


>


 
  
  
 are pink drivers particularly better??


----------



## Melvins

sling5s said:


> I've had the Full Magnums V.4 in aluminum and they were way more refined and detailed than the RS1i.  But what they lacked was the "soul and timbre" or the RS1i.  They just were not as "musical".
> Later I tried the Magnums V.4 in Mahogany (from turbulent) and they were also more refined and detailed than the RS1i.  But not as much as the ones in aluminum.   The Aluminum made the V.4 hyper detailed and clean in sound.  But it lacked a certain musical timbre that "wood" possessed.  So what did I prefer out of the three?  The Magnums V.4 in mahogany.   It had the refinement of the Magnum and "soul and musicality of the RS1i.


 
 ah...
  
 I love hearing this! haha. as i remember correctly my modded sr125i's seemed to just have a more aggressive sound signature to them. more forward mids. compared to the magnums at least. am i wrong in thinking this? maybe since they're gone i'm just looking for an excuse to buy something


----------



## parbaked

melvins said:


> are pink drivers particularly better??


 
 The drivers are not pink; only the cheesecloth cover is pink.
 No one outside of Grado knows if the drivers are any different.
 Thee were made during a transitional period:
 1. John taking over from Joe Grado
 2. changing from modifying outsourced drivers from Primo (HP-1000) to "making" drivers in house
 3. engineering 'affordable' and 'profitable' headphones for consumers vs. Joe's cost is no object HP-1000
 Best guess is one early batch of sourced cheese cloth was off and changes color.
 IME the pinks all sound great/better.
 Could just be they're from a time when Grado made fewer headphones more carefully.
 For all we know, John assembled the early RS cans, he did assemble the HP-1000 for his uncle....


----------



## jaywillin

now i do love my lyr, but i missed having the LD 1+ , i decided to get another one
 do i was checking amazon, and the price there was $116(stock chinese tubes) and free shipping
 so if anyone has been on the fence about whether to get one, $116 and free shipping is the lowest
 price i've seen for a new one, just passing the info along


----------



## bassboysam

I've always been curious as to how different the LD1+ sounds from the MKIII...has anyone ever compared the two?


----------



## HPiper

bassboysam said:


> I've always been curious as to how different the LD1+ sounds from the MKIII...has anyone ever compared the two?


 

 Ditto...If it really is THE amp for the Grados I could see myself buying yet another amp just for those.


----------



## wormsdriver

melvins said:


> are pink drivers particularly better??


 
 different!
  
 I've only had one pair of the "pink driver" grados. It was an Sr125. At that time, I also had my rs2, rs1, rs1i, and an sr60 I had very briefly.
  
 The pink drivers behaved a bit different, IMO, they sounded smoother, they were not very picky on the source, and it seemed like the different earpads didn't change the sound as much as with newer grados.
  
 they were in no way, technically as good as a higher priced Grado, but they sure as hell were enjoyable. Only when I compared them head to head with the others is when they fell short, otherwise, to me, it felt like nothing was really missing.


----------



## Melvins

jaywillin said:


> now i do love my lyr, but i missed having the LD 1+ , i decided to get another one
> do i was checking amazon, and the price there was $116(stock chinese tubes) and free shipping
> so if anyone has been on the fence about whether to get one, $116 and free shipping is the lowest
> price i've seen for a new one, just passing the info along


 
  
  
 yeah i absolutely love my LD. i honestly couldn't think of a better headphone amp, which offers so much customization and tweaking, for the price. 
  
  
 it's a match made in heaven with grados


----------



## Melvins

hpiper said:


> Ditto...If it really is THE amp for the Grados I could see myself buying yet another amp just for those.


 
 plenty of people have. as many have mentioned, the III's are made for higher impedance headphones. the LD1+'s are designed for lower impedance cans. which make them perfect for grado's and magnums.


----------



## wje

bassboysam said:


> _*I've always been curious as to how different the LD1+ sounds from the MKIII...has anyone ever compared the two?*_


 
  
  


hpiper said:


> Ditto...If it really is THE amp for the Grados I could see myself buying yet another amp just for those.


 
  
  


melvins said:


> yeah i absolutely love my LD. i honestly couldn't think of a better headphone amp, which offers so much customization and tweaking, for the price.
> 
> 
> it's a match made in heaven with grados


 
  
  


melvins said:


> plenty of people have. as many have mentioned, the III's are made for higher impedance headphones. the LD1+'s are designed for lower impedance cans. which make them perfect for grado's and magnums.


 
  
 One other difference that I'm aware of is that the LD III doesn't permit one to swap out opamps to further customize the sound.


----------



## bassboysam

wje said:


> One other difference that I'm aware of is that the LD III doesn't permit one to swap out opamps to further customize the sound.




The MKIII is all tube. There are no op amps to swap out. You can however swap the driver and pwer tubes. Lots of different options are available.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> now i do love my lyr, but i missed having the LD 1+ , i decided to get another one
> do i was checking amazon, and the price there was $116(stock chinese tubes) and free shipping
> so if anyone has been on the fence about whether to get one, $116 and free shipping is the lowest
> price i've seen for a new one, just passing the info along


 
 +1
  
 That is a great deal for that little amp


----------



## SJWorne

Is there an opamp that people recommend for the LD I+?
I saw something somewhere about the OPA2107?


----------



## whirlwind

sjworne said:


> Is there an opamp that people recommend for the LD I+?
> I saw something somewhere about the OPA2107?


 
 The OPA2107  was my opamp of choice when I was using the LD1+


----------



## joseph69

sjworne said:


> Is there an opamp that people recommend for the LD I+?
> I saw something somewhere about the OPA2107?


 
 I also just changed to the Burr Brown OPA2107, and I found it to be a bit clearer and detailed than the stock op-amp that came with the LD1+. I personally like it very much!


----------



## wje

During my bout of insomnia early on Sunday morning, I placed an order for the Burr-Brown 2107 as well as the 2111.  Hoepfully, I'll get these this week.  But, I do have to say, even with the stock op-amp, my latest tubes, the Voshkod 6ZH1P-EV (about $40 shipped for a new pair from YenAudioStore), I'll have to say that the sound is just sweet to my ears.
  
 Fortunately, the op-amps are somewhat cheap to try and see how things sound.  Getting the OPA627 from Burr-Brown is supposed to be a great op-amp too.  However, you'll need two op-amp chips and a Brown Dog adapter.  But, there's a big risk of getting some counterfeit chips too as many from China are just that - fake.  Instead, buying from DigiKey, Mouser, etc. might be a better alternative on the 627, though I havne't read too much on that chip with the Little Dot.  Finally, some people have sourced the OPA-627 from some older audio receivers before tossing them.  If manufacturers such as Yamaha and their older audio/video receivers used the chips, you could get a pair that they used for each channel.  I think the 627 has been around a long time (15+ years?) due to the popularity.


----------



## jaywillin

well, just ordered a set of heptodes for the little dot that shipped this morning
 i got these
   
 








 

l​
 
TELEFUNKEN EH900S 5915 EH960 
  
 they cost a little more, about half of the price of the little dot
 i never did roll op amps when i had the little dot before, but i'm going to try some this time around


----------



## Melvins

wje said:


> During my bout of insomnia early on Sunday morning, I placed an order for the Burr-Brown 2107 as well as the 2111.  Hoepfully, I'll get these this week.  But, I do have to say, even with the stock op-amp, my latest tubes, the Voshkod 6ZH1P-EV (about $40 shipped for a new pair from YenAudioStore), I'll have to say that the sound is just sweet to my ears.
> 
> Fortunately, the op-amps are somewhat cheap to try and see how things sound.  Getting the OPA627 from Burr-Brown is supposed to be a great op-amp too.  However, you'll need two op-amp chips and a Brown Dog adapter.  But, there's a big risk of getting some counterfeit chips too as many from China are just that - fake.  Instead, buying from DigiKey, Mouser, etc. might be a better alternative on the 627, though I havne't read too much on that chip with the Little Dot.  Finally, some people have sourced the OPA-627 from some older audio receivers before tossing them.  If manufacturers such as Yamaha and their older audio/video receivers used the chips, you could get a pair that they used for each channel.  I think the 627 has been around a long time (15+ years?) due to the popularity.


 
 Voshkod's rule.


----------



## Melvins

and the OPA2107 is great too. interesting to see how these sentiments haven't changed on  the board, seeing as I upgraded my op amp and my tubes over a year ago.


----------



## wje

melvins said:


> and the OPA2107 is great too. interesting to see how these sentiments haven't changed on  the board, seeing as I upgraded my op amp and my tubes over a year ago.


 
  
 I think most of us are cautious as many members have invested heavily into the other options for testing purposes and then posted the results to indicate that some model numbers / brands were not as good as others.  It's always easier to "go with what you know" vs. not doing so ... which can cost you more $$.


----------



## SJWorne

Thanks again for all the info


----------



## HPiper

Once you get all these upgrades to the LD1+ you need to let the rest of us know if this is the 'go-to' amp for Grado's. I could have bet that you could, at one time, order the LD1+ with both the upgraded tubes and the op-amp, but when I looked last night it appears you can get it with the good tubes but no op-amp options are showing now. Ah well the op-amps are super easy to replace and cheap so not a big deal. Mainly want to know if this amp sounds better than the MkIII with Grado's. Be even better if someone could do a before and after mods comparison. If not to the MkIII then maybe to another good amp like the Lyr for example.


----------



## wje

hpiper said:


> Once you get all these upgrades to the LD1+ you need to let the rest of us know if this is the 'go-to' amp for Grado's. I could have bet that you could, at one time, order the LD1+ with both the upgraded tubes and the op-amp, but when I looked last night it appears you can get it with the good tubes but no op-amp options are showing now. Ah well the op-amps are super easy to replace and cheap so not a big deal. Mainly want to know if this amp sounds better than the MkIII with Grado's. Be even better if someone could do a before and after mods comparison. If not to the MkIII then maybe to another good amp like the Lyr for example.


 
  
 I think since the LD I+ and the LD MK III sell for about $100 and $160, respectively, it's kind of a mismatch when comparing them to the Lyr, as the cost for that amp is $449.00.  To my ears, the LD I+ is quite impressive, and has very few shortcomings for what is provided.  It's an excellent performer.  While Grado _Schiit_ will be offering their $129 tube amp shortly, many of us Grado owners will not be able to adopt to that device as it appears to not do as well with low impedence headphones and the amp with the tubes can exhibit some effects of microphonics. The amp might be a better match for other headphones - 80Ohm, 250Ohm, etc.


----------



## Edgard Varese

hpiper said:


> Once you get all these upgrades to the LD1+ you need to let the rest of us know if this is the 'go-to' amp for Grado's. I could have bet that you could, at one time, order the LD1+ with both the upgraded tubes and the op-amp, but when I looked last night it appears you can get it with the good tubes but no op-amp options are showing now. Ah well the op-amps are super easy to replace and cheap so not a big deal. Mainly want to know if this amp sounds better than the MkIII with Grado's. Be even better if someone could do a before and after mods comparison. If not to the MkIII then maybe to another good amp like the Lyr for example.


 
  
 The OPA2107 op-amp is free from Texas Instruments.  All you have to do is request a sample on their website. 
  
 The specs make it pretty clear that the Mk III or IV (OTL amps) will not perform nearly as well with Grados as the I+ (hybrid amp).  But I haven't heard them, so I can't say they will sound _bad_.


----------



## kvtaco17

wje said:


> I think since the LD I+ and the LD MK III sell for about $100 and $160, respectively, it's kind of a mismatch when comparing them to the Lyr, as the cost for that amp is $449.00.  To my ears, the LD I+ is quite impressive, and has very few shortcomings for what is provided.  It's an excellent performer.  While Grado will be offering their $129 tube amp shortly, many of us Grado owners will not be able to adopt to that device as it appears to not do as well with low impedence headphones and the amp with the tubes can exhibit some effects of microphonics. The amp might be a better match for other headphones - 80Ohm, 250Ohm, etc.


 
 The LD 1+ really opened up once you get into some non standard tubes... the 6HM5 and 6DT6A are very interesting tubes to explore and are are far better then the "upgraded" ones... and now over in the LD tube rolling thread we've been working on adapting 9 pin tubes... its crazy the amount of innovation and variety of choice offered in that thread.


----------



## fleasbaby

Wait...Grado is going to offer a tube amp?


----------



## kvtaco17

No, schiit is about to offer a small tube amp aimed at high impedance cans


----------



## fleasbaby

Ah...not so great for Grados then...


----------



## kvtaco17

SI si


----------



## JoeDoe

ATTN: Gradophiles
  
 I've decided to let my woodied SR225i and SR60i go to make room for some new DIY projects. As such, I thought I'd give you guys priority.
  
 The post is here:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/686932/some-woodied-grados
  
 If you copy and paste this post into a PM, I'll knock off a few bucks as a Grado Fan discount.


----------



## Melvins

joedoe said:


> ATTN: Gradophiles
> 
> I've decided to let my woodied SR225i and SR60i go to make room for some new DIY projects. As such, I thought I'd give you guys priority.
> 
> ...


 
 ahhh awesome


----------



## BillsonChang007

My uncle just had a listen to my Grado... He was nothing but impressed and said that his wallet is about to get blown! Shall pair these babies with a FiiO E07K and see how it turns out next month xD


----------



## wje

kvtaco17 said:


> No, schiit is about to offer a small tube amp aimed at high impedance cans


 
  
 Thanks for the correction.  I was tired as *schiit* when I made that reply.  Oops ...


----------



## SJWorne

wje said:


> Thanks for the correction.  I was tired as *schiit* when I made that reply.  Oops ...




Wayne, that was a shiit joke...


----------



## kvtaco17

sjworne said:


> Wayne, that was a shiit joke...


 

 The Schiit you talking about? lol and I'm done...


----------



## SJWorne

kvtaco17 said:


> The Schiit you talking about? lol and I'm done...


 
 Oh I totally failed with my spelling  LOL sorry guys!


----------



## dwayniac

Zoink


----------



## dwayniac

wje said:


> Correct.  I understand.  However, the pressure is still an issue.  I used to have issues with the fit of L-Cush and realized that I had to open the width of my band a bit more.  I finally got it to a precise level where I can finally enjoy the L-Cush again.  Additionally, I've found that using the L-Cush from Ear Zonk (available via Amazon).  I've found that the foam is softer as they only use one type, as opposed to Grado's use of about 3 varying layers of foam.
> 
> I did have a problem with the G-Cush from Ear Zonk.  One fit perfect, the other had a slightly larger hole where it attached to the Grado cup, and would always fall off.  I contacted Ear Zonk and then returned the G-Cush to Amazon.  Ear Zonk is sending me a replacement pair directly as opposed to the risk of getting another bad pair from the stock at Amazon.  Again, this was for the G-Cush.  The L-Cush fit perfectly and I actually ordered 3 pair for $9.99 a pair.




Hand washed the L cushion with soap and a dryer sheet and they still were not comfortable for me. I took a chance on some Ear Zonk G cushions and they are working out quite well.


----------



## bassboysam

I use some fabric softner and hair conditioner and they help soften up the pads.


----------



## whirlwind

Just keep washing them how ever many times it takes to get them softer.


----------



## SJWorne

Got my Ear Zonk G-Cushions today 
 Will post what I think of them later, but they are certainly a huge improvement comfort wise over comfies!


----------



## CH23

I'm on the train, casually listening to my PS1000's i just bought.

Oh man. I really need to get my home setup complete.


----------



## BillsonChang007

I don't find the Grado pads to feel stiff @.@ 

I have only washed it once which is one month after getting it... Gonna wash it tomorrow and see if it gets softer like you guys said although I don't find it be stiff... Experiment won't hurt hehe


----------



## bbophead

ch23 said:


> I'm on the train, casually listening to my PS1000's i just bought.
> 
> Oh man. I really need to get my home setup complete.


 
 Man, I'd be afraid someone would notice them(!) and rip them off my head and run.


----------



## whirlwind

ch23 said:


> I'm on the train, casually listening to my PS1000's i just bought.
> 
> Oh man. I really need to get my home setup complete.


 
 Congrats, and enjoy the music.
  


billsonchang007 said:


> I don't find the Grado pads to feel stiff @.@
> 
> I have only washed it once which is one month after getting it... Gonna wash it tomorrow and see if it gets softer like you guys said although I don't find it be stiff... Experiment won't hurt hehe


 
 I have been lucky also, pads never really scratched me and  even though the 325i's are said to be uncomfortable by many, they really never bothered me much, alittle after long sessions, but I just took about a 15 minute break...then put them back on.
  
 The RS!i...well it is just plain freakin comfortable with any ear pad....light as a feather and I can wear them all night.
  
 Grado's get a fairly bad rap for comfortability....but the RS1i  is just plain top notch at being comfortable IMO.
  
 I do have ears on the smaller side, so I guess that helps.
  
  
  


bbophead said:


> Man, I'd be afraid someone would notice them(!) and rip them off my head and run.


 
 LOL...


----------



## CH23

bbophead said:


> Man, I'd be afraid someone would notice them(!) and rip them off my head and run.




Grado isn't well-known in the Netherlands.
So there's that, and i doubt that the people wanting these headphones would steal them. Most audiophiles here seem pretty neat 


I have no clue how Grado serialnumbers these things, but i'd say -157- is a pretty early model, no?(it is a PS1000 with matte finish)


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Congrats, and enjoy the music.
> 
> I have been lucky also, pads never really scratched me and  even though the 325i's are said to be uncomfortable by many, they really never bothered me much, alittle after long sessions, but I just took about a 15 minute break...then put them back on.
> 
> ...


 
 Out of the three Grados I own, I actually find the 325's the most comfortable, even though they are heavier than my wooded 80's and the RS's.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Out of the three Grados I own, I actually find the 325's the most comfortable, even though they are heavier than my wooded 80's and the RS's.


 
 Wow, that is pretty amazing...especially since the RS1i is only about 9 oz.   Much lighter than 325i


----------



## SJWorne

So my first impressions of the Ear Zonk G-Cushions are as follows:
  
 Unlike Wayne I got a pair that actually fit properly  And the foam feels like it will last and hold its shape well.
  
 The comfort for me is massively improved over longer periods of time over the comfies I had before (Quarter modded). I think for shorter wearing periods the comfies are maybe a little comfier for me.
  
 I'm listening on a pair of SR125i's and only a sound card at the minute, but i'll do the best I can 
 I vented three holes in the driver a couple of weeks back too where I seemed to have got a slightly recessed high end and minimal bass boost.
  
 These pads seem to have brought back the highs a little (if that's even possible?).  With comfies the highs could sometimes be a little too shrill, but with the distance from the driver with the new pads, they are much more managable.
 Mids seem to have changed very little, maybe a little more recessed compared to comfies, but turn up the volume a tad more and they're still there and as lovely as ever.
 Bass is still present, probably about back to where it was before the venting, and I don't think the clarity of it has changed.  I'm listening to them as I type, and i've just noticed that there isn't as much slam to the bass as there was with comfies, but that was to be expected.
 Soundstage has opened up slightly and I can pick out instruments more easily.
  
 I'm relatively happy overall, not sure about the overall sound just yet, but comfort is good when i'm gaming for a few hours 
  
 And talking of gaming, sound quality isn't much of an issue here, but the pads do seem to help open the soundstage and more easily helps to pinpoint footsteps and gun fire more easily.
  
 May have to purchase some L-cush to try out, but i'm glad I didn't go for original Grado pads... not at £53 lol...
  
  
 Whilst i'm writing this essay I may as well ask a question.
 I'm getting a little dot I+ amp after my birthday, and i'm dead set on that amp for the price.
 However, I will also need a DAC, and have been looking at the Musical Fidelity V90 DAC as the previous incarnations of it (V-DAC & V-DAC II) have had some great reviews.
 Has anyone used this dac or the previous versions?
 Anyone against it?
 Can someone recommend something else for around the same price?  it sits around the £200 mark here in the UK
  
 Thanks in advance


----------



## jaywillin

Quo*te*


> Whilst i'm writing this essay I may as well ask a question.
> I'm getting a little dot I+ amp after my birthday, and i'm dead set on that amp for the price.
> However, I will also need a DAC, and have been looking at the Musical Fidelity V90 DAC as the previous incarnations of it (V-DAC & V-DAC II) have had some great reviews.
> Has anyone used this dac or the previous versions?
> ...


 
 i briefly had the v90, at the same time i had the peachtree dacIT, and a bifrost, i quickly sent the v90 back, it sounded dry, light weight to me.
 i even preferred the hrt musicstreamer II, and II+ to the v90, the v90 just wasn't my cup of tea
 if i was looking for a dac in the $300US bracket, the hrt products are killer, the dragonfly, and i almost kept the dacIT over the bifrost


----------



## austonia

Today I join the PS500 club. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Best cans I've had in a long, long time.


----------



## whirlwind

austonia said:


> Today I join the PS500 club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Conrats...enjoy the music.


----------



## jaywillin

austonia said:


> Today I join the PS500 club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 congrats the ps500's are awesome !! i have them and the rs1i.
 and you can't go wrong with the LDI+, i regetted selling it so much, that i bought another one, and it just got it today
 its as good, if not better than my lyr , and its much cheaper to roll the tubes


----------



## jaywillin

yes, the LD I+ got here today, and i just ordered it the 20th, and it shipped from china !


----------



## austonia

.


----------



## mcandmar

austonia said:


> Today I join the PS500 club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Congrats. Love your photo gallery, i no longer feel guilty about my collection of audio stuff


----------



## wje

sjworne said:


> So my first impressions of the Ear Zonk G-Cushions are as follows:
> 
> _*Unlike Wayne I got a pair that actually fit properly  And the foam feels like it will last and hold its shape well.*_


 
  
 Actually, I just retrieved mine from the mailbox and will test them later when done with the work for the day.


----------



## joseph69

Yeah I don't understand it myself, but believe it or not it may be the weight which contributes to the comfort.
 Also the 325's I have had the longest out of the three, so the cushions may be shaped to my ears better than the others. I try as hard as I can to never let the cushions rotate to a different position, even when I take them off the drivers, I mark them so I reinstall them in the same position, as well as L/R sides.
  
 BTW, I'm hoping to receive the Ear+HD today, I can't get away from the front door!


----------



## jaywillin

austonia said:


> That's crazy fast! You sure it shipped from China? Sounds like they have a distributor here in the USA (?)


 

 i know, but it has all the time stamps on the dhl website, that originated in china, i ordered off amazon, it was $116, free shipping and made it in 3 days, and it works ! lol
  
 it had to be in a warehouse here , just had to be


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Yeah I don't understand it myself, but believe it or not it may be the weight which contributes to the comfort.
> Also the 325's I have had the longest out of the three, so the cushions may be shaped to my ears better than the others. I try as hard as I can to never let the cushions rotate to a different position, even when I take them off the drivers, I mark them so I reinstall them in the same position, as well as L/R sides.
> 
> BTW, I'm hoping to receive the Ear+HD today, I can't get away from the front door


 
  
 I bet you are looking for the delivery guy, constantly.
  
 I hope you get it today!
  
 I splurged and bought a 5751 Sylvania triple mica black plate tube from a fellow head-fier the other day....be here some time early next week, I suppose.


----------



## austonia

.


----------



## SJWorne

jaywillin said:


> i briefly had the v90, at the same time i had the peachtree dacIT, and a bifrost, i quickly sent the v90 back, it sounded dry, light weight to me.
> i even preferred the hrt musicstreamer II, and II+ to the v90, the v90 just wasn't my cup of tea
> if i was looking for a dac in the $300US bracket, the hrt products are killer, the dragonfly, and i almost kept the dacIT over the bifrost


 
 So you recommend the Schiit Bifrost?   I guess I will give it a try!


----------



## jaywillin

sjworne said:


> So you recommend the Schiit Bifrost?   I guess I will give it a try!


 

 i like mine for sure, its all very subjective though, its always best to listening before you buy if you can, or if you order online, make sure you can return it if you don't like it


----------



## SJWorne

jaywillin said:


> i like mine for sure, its all very subjective though, its always best to listening before you buy if you can, or if you order online, make sure you can return it if you don't like it


 
 Good point... I guess I could get my LD I+ first and try that with a V90 in the store (I know where I can actually buy that)


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> I bet you are looking for the delivery guy, constantly.
> 
> I hope you get it today!
> 
> I splurged and bought a 5751 Sylvania triple mica black plate tube from a fellow head-fier the other day....be here some time early next week, I suppose.


 
 Yeah the UPS,USPS came already...empty handed!
 Maybe you can link me to seller that you purchased 5751 tubes from, so I can purchase one, being mine is coming with a 12AX7, this way I can try them both...please. Thank you.


----------



## whirlwind

I got mine here at the b/s/t/ forums
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/674369/some-tubes-for-sale
  
 I believe that I was told by seller that it was a Brent Jessee tube....so I suppose you could get one from his website.
  
 Here is the link to his homepage
  
http://www.audiotubes.com/
  
 I am going to guess that the tube your MAD EAR comes with is going to sound very good!


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> I got mine here at the b/s/t/ forums
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/674369/some-tubes-for-sale
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you very much for the link! I'm sure it is going to sound good also (according to Lloyd), but from what I've read they have two totally different signatures, so I'd like to hear them both and see what I prefer. Thanks again!
 BTW, have you ever heard the 12AX7? Sorry if I asked you this already.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Thank you very much for the link! I'm sure it is going to sound good also (according to Lloyd), but from what I've read they have two totally different signatures, so I'd like to hear them both and see what I prefer. Thanks again!
> BTW, have you ever heard the 12AX7? Sorry if I asked you this already.


 
 No...I have not heard the 12AX7, mine has a Sovtek 5751 tube in it.


----------



## SoulSyde

I just picked up a pair of MS1i's after having sold my SR225i's a few years ago.  As much as I typically prefer a more-lush tone to my headphones I really have missed the Grado signature for a while.
  
 I'm listening to Jose Gonzalez - Veneer through my Bifrost/Asgard and I'm really loving it.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> No...I have not heard the 12AX7, mine has a Sovtek 5751 tube in it.


 
 So you are trying an American Sylvania, instead of the Russian Sovtek, because the Slvania is supposed to be a much better tube?
 I believe I have read a few posts that do say the American 5751's blow the Russian 5751's away. This is only what I have read, not from any experience, what so ever.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> So you are trying an American Sylvania, instead of the Russian Sovtek, because the Slvania is supposed to be a much better tube?
> I believe I have read a few posts that do say the American 5751's blow the Russian 5751's away. This is only what I have read, not from any experience, what so ever.


 
  
 Yes, according to some the Sylvania 5751 triple mica black plate is one of the tubes that really shine with the MAD EAR +HD......we shall see.
  
 Even though I want to try this tube, I am in no way disappointed with the sound I currently am hearing. I actually love the sound with the Sovtek tube.
  
 I guess that I am more curious than anything.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Yes, according to some the Sylvania 5751 triple mica black plate is one of the tubes that really shine with the MAD EAR +HD......we shall see.
> 
> Even though I want to try this tube, I am in no way disappointed with the sound I currently am hearing. I actually love the sound with the Sovtek tube.
> 
> I guess that I am more curious than anything.


 
 Good luck with the tube, hope you like it also. I'm going to order one myself, thanks again for the info. And I should most definitely be getting the Ear+ today, (hopefully).


----------



## bassboysam

I asked in the RS1 thread but it seems to be pretty dead there so I'll try here.

Does anyone know what year Grado started putting serial numbers on the RS1?


----------



## parbaked

bassboysam said:


> I asked in the RS1 thread but it seems to be pretty dead there so I'll try here.
> 
> Does anyone know what year Grado started putting serial numbers on the RS1?


 
 Did you look through these threads?
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/616052/full-grado-labs-history
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/420092/classifying-versions-of-the-rs1-your-guide-work-in-progress


----------



## bassboysam

Thanks I'll take a look.


----------



## austonia

.


----------



## mcandmar

I see them all the time on ebay, for example here is one in the UK http://r.ebay.com/UtbHM0


----------



## swspiers

Kinda hard to pass up the matched HF-1 and HF-2 in the classified right now...


----------



## jaywillin

parbaked said:


> Did you look through these threads?
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/616052/full-grado-labs-history
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/420092/classifying-versions-of-the-rs1-your-guide-work-in-progress


 

 very interesting !


----------



## wje

swspiers said:


> Kinda hard to pass up the matched HF-1 and HF-2 in the classified right now...




Matched serial numbers. However, the HF-1 is not original since it was transferred into wooden cups. Hmm ...


----------



## swspiers

wje said:


> Matched serial numbers. However, the HF-1 is not original since it was transferred into wooden cups. Hmm ...


 
 Yeah.  Not exactly a good selling point.  Although, those cups could be interesting.
  
 For me, mods make sense if I plan to keep it, or if it is a reputable mod, like one of the Fostex driver mods like Paradox, or my Alpha Dogs.
  
 Now, all original for those two would be a different matter.


----------



## fleasbaby

Saw that this morning...would be fun, but not the right time for me ...


----------



## wje

jaywillin said:


> i know, but it has all the time stamps on the dhl website, that originated in china, i ordered off amazon, it was $116, free shipping and made it in 3 days, and it works ! lol
> 
> it had to be in a warehouse here , just had to be


 
  
 Nice to see the Little Dot I+ arrived so quick.  I was excited when getting home today and seeing a little envelope waiting for me.  Oh yeah ... during an insomnia stupor, I went ahead and ordered 2 Op-Amps. The one that arrived today was the Burr Brown 2107. Since I'm the second or third owner of the Little Dot I+  I assumed that the original Op-Amp from Little Dot was still probably in place.  Nope.  It had a 2107 in the socket ... so, nothing new to try out.  The Burr Brown 2111 should be here in a few days.  I'll see what kind of excitement that brings to the LD I+.
  
 The OPA2107 was only about $7.00 or $8.00 with shipping to get to me.  I thought for some reason, my LD I+ sounded pretty nice with the VoshKod tubes. It turns out the OPA2107 was helping them along a lil' bit.
  
 That price off of Amazon with free shipping is an excellent price.  That's about the going rate here in the F/S section when you consider the amp is about $100, then add the shipping in there and you're at $115.


----------



## Melvins

wje said:


> Nice to see the Little Dot I+ arrived so quick.  I was excited when getting home today and seeing a little envelope waiting for me.  Oh yeah ... during an insomnia stupor, I went ahead and ordered 2 Op-Amps. The one that arrived today was the Burr Brown 2107. Since I'm the second or third owner of the Little Dot I+  I assumed that the original Op-Amp from Little Dot was still probably in place.  Nope.  It had a 2107 in the socket ... so, nothing new to try out.  The Burr Brown 2111 should be here in a few days.  I'll see what kind of excitement that brings to the LD I+.
> 
> The OPA2107 was only about $7.00 or $8.00 with shipping to get to me.  I thought for some reason, my LD I+ sounded pretty nice with the VoshKod tubes. It turns out the OPA2107 was helping them along a lil' bit.
> 
> That price off of Amazon with free shipping is an excellent price.  That's about the going rate here in the F/S section when you consider the amp is about $100, then add the shipping in there and you're at $115.


 
  
  
 the tubes and opamp you have in place are exactly the ones i have in place too. i haven't had it stock in so long...pretty much forgot about it


----------



## CH23

i'm really enjoying my PS1000, however, as it's quite old, the aluminium could use a polishing and a layer of whatever was on there.
  
 anyone has any tips for this? and will the lettering survive?


----------



## jaywillin

wje said:


> Nice to see the Little Dot I+ arrived so quick.  I was excited when getting home today and seeing a little envelope waiting for me.  Oh yeah ... during an insomnia stupor, I went ahead and ordered 2 Op-Amps. The one that arrived today was the Burr Brown 2107. Since I'm the second or third owner of the Little Dot I+  I assumed that the original Op-Amp from Little Dot was still probably in place.  Nope.  It had a 2107 in the socket ... so, nothing new to try out.  The Burr Brown 2111 should be here in a few days.  I'll see what kind of excitement that brings to the LD I+.
> 
> The OPA2107 was only about $7.00 or $8.00 with shipping to get to me.  I thought for some reason, my LD I+ sounded pretty nice with the VoshKod tubes. It turns out the OPA2107 was helping them along a lil' bit.
> 
> That price off of Amazon with free shipping is an excellent price.  That's about the going rate here in the F/S section when you consider the amp is about $100, then add the shipping in there and you're at $115.


 

 yeah the same amp from LD on ebay comes with $34 shipping, so i splurged on some telefunken eh900s tubes , glad i did, these are the best tubes i've heard with the LD
 next i may try my hand at a op amp swap


----------



## fleasbaby

ch23 said:


> i'm really enjoying my PS1000, however, as it's quite old, the aluminium could use a polishing and a layer of whatever was on there.
> 
> anyone has any tips for this? and will the lettering survive?


 
  
 Not too sure how Grado finished the cups, but you could take it to an Auto or machine shop of sorts and see if they could re-finish them. The problem is, they would want the drivers and sleeves removed so they could work only with the metal.
  
 I might be an oddity of opinion, but the aged look kind of suits them in my opinion...


----------



## CH23

fleasbaby said:


> Not too sure how Grado finished the cups, but you could take it to an Auto or machine shop of sorts and see if they could re-finish them. The problem is, they would want the drivers and sleeves removed so they could work only with the metal.
> 
> I might be an oddity of opinion, but the aged look kind of suits them in my opinion...


 

 I've looked at this from a photographer's perspective, and they're really hard to photograph aesthetically, with their current looks, but i think you're on to something.
  
 of course there's no way i'll be taking them apart. my RS-2's drivers are loose, as i can't find a suitable glue to replace the original one.


----------



## BillsonChang007

fleasbaby said:


> Not too sure how Grado finished the cups, but you could take it to an Auto or machine shop of sorts and see if they could re-finish them. The problem is, they would want the drivers and sleeves removed so they could work only with the metal.
> 
> I might be an oddity of opinion, but the aged look kind of suits them in my opinion...




Otherwise, they can just cover the grills with some newspaper then work on it 

Why not try sending an email to Grado and see what they suggest you to do as they know the best and it's not at all a pain! I tried sending an email to them once on my issue and they replied within 24hours which is good! And they don't torture you at all... They try their best to help! [no, I am not paid to write this xD it is really my own opinion just in case you are worried about anything ]


----------



## fleasbaby

ch23 said:


> I've looked at this from a photographer's perspective, and they're really hard to photograph aesthetically, with their current looks, but i think you're on to something.
> 
> of course there's no way i'll be taking them apart. my RS-2's drivers are loose, as i can't find a suitable glue to replace the original one.


 

 On the RS2's, its sacrilidge, I know, but you could wrap tape/foam stripping around the outside of the driver to get a nice snug fit again...
  
 Failing that, Mr. Chang is right, Grado's Customer Service is miles ahead of anyone else's. They have put up with my crap on a regular basis


----------



## wje

Since those PS-1000 cups are aluminum, I'd consider the anodizing process.  Lots of sweet colors for potential here.  The Gold is pretty sharp -- as is the black, too.  Or, just basic silver.


----------



## joseph69

ch23 said:


> i'm really enjoying my PS1000, however, as it's quite old, the aluminium could use a polishing and a layer of whatever was on there.
> 
> anyone has any tips for this? and will the lettering survive?


 
 You may want to use a 3M Scotch-Brite pad on them, and them afterwards an aluminum polish, they should come out beautiful. The Scotch-Brite pad will definitely take the lettering off though! 
  


ch23 said:


> I've looked at this from a photographer's perspective, and they're really hard to photograph aesthetically, with their current looks, but i think you're on to something.
> 
> of course there's no way i'll be taking them apart. my RS-2's drivers are loose, as i can't find a suitable glue to replace the original one.


 
 I use a hot glue gun to secure my drivers in their cups, it works excellent.


----------



## gefski

ch23 said:


> i'm really enjoying my PS1000, however, as it's quite old, the aluminium could use a polishing and a layer of whatever was on there.
> 
> anyone has any tips for this? and will the lettering survive?




I keep a tube of MAAS in my hi-fi drawer and another in the garage for automotive use. It polishes bare metal (not clearcoated) to a beautiful luster (any good silver/metal polish should work well). The fine abrasive in these polishes is plenty; I wouldn't use an abrasive pad.

Don't know about survival of the lettering however.


----------



## joseph69

gefski said:


> I keep a tube of MAAS in my hi-fi drawer and another in the garage for automotive use. It polishes bare metal (not clearcoated) to a beautiful luster (any good silver/metal polish should work well). The fine abrasive in these polishes is plenty; I wouldn't use an abrasive pad.
> 
> Don't know about survival of the lettering however.


 
 I only said to possibly use a Scotch-Brite pad being that the clear coat looks removed already, and I've used it on aluminum engine case covers on V-Twin engines, and it comes out beautiful. Afterwards you can clear coat it if you would like, so you don't have to keep maintaining the aluminum.
*WJE* came up with the best solution, which would be to anodize them.


----------



## Melvins

wje said:


> Since those PS-1000 cups are aluminum, I'd consider the anodizing process.  Lots of sweet colors for potential here.  The Gold is pretty sharp -- as is the black, too.  Or, just basic silver.


 
 jesus. I WANT ONE


----------



## fleasbaby

Easy brother...

http://www.buddhanet.net/e-learning/5minbud.htm

"The second truth is that suffering is caused by craving and aversion."


----------



## whirlwind

wje said:


> Since those PS-1000 cups are aluminum, I'd consider the anodizing process.  Lots of sweet colors for potential here.  The Gold is pretty sharp -- as is the black, too.  Or, just basic silver.


 
  Oh Man!  Black  PS 1000 would be beautiful!


----------



## wje

whirlwind said:


> Oh Man!  Black  PS 1000 would be beautiful!


 
  
 Shhh ... you'll give Grado some ideas.  They might release a "limited edition" black anodized version for $1,999.


----------



## whirlwind

wje said:


> Shhh ... you'll give Grado some ideas.  They might release a "limited edition" black anodized version for $1,999.


 
 Ha.....yea...you are right.....I always did dig those 325 goldies too!


----------



## jaywillin

wje said:


> Since those PS-1000 cups are aluminum, I'd consider the anodizing process.  Lots of sweet colors for potential here.  The Gold is pretty sharp -- as is the black, too.  Or, just basic silver.


 

 a red ps500 !!


----------



## fleasbaby

http://jaben.net/shopping2/Aluminium-Mod.html


----------



## wje

fleasbaby said:


> http://jaben.net/shopping2/Aluminium-Mod.html


 
  
 While that Jaben cup has been around for a while, I'm not too fond of the color.  In fact, the color looks kind of sissy compared to the anodized nuts picture that I posted earlier.


----------



## jaywillin

I'm talking about fire breathing, give me a ticket red!


----------



## fleasbaby

I will admit, I have never pulled the trigger on the Jabens because of that bilious candy-apple red...


----------



## ferday

i've home anodized bike parts before and it came out well.  there are many sites on the net for the avid DIY'r to get started on home anodizing using nearly any color you could imagine
  
 i was drooling over woodies but this has got me thinking now


----------



## SJWorne

I was thinking about going for those cups, however the cup takes the driver in the sleeve, not a liberated driver :|  Which means my 125i's would still be in plastic  Plus there's a built-in spacer, then the bowls for it...  They should advertise them as "If you hate bass, these are the cups for you!" lol


----------



## whirlwind

ferday said:


> i've home anodized bike parts before and it came out well.  there are many sites on the net for the avid DIY'r to get started on home anodizing using nearly any color you could imagine
> 
> i was drooling over woodies but this has got me thinking now


 
 I love those anodized colors.....but they still don't replace woodies


----------



## fleasbaby

sjworne said:


> I was thinking about going for those cups, however the cup takes the driver in the sleeve, not a liberated driver :|  Which means my 125i's would still be in plastic  Plus there's a built-in spacer, then the bowls for it...  They should advertise them as "If you hate bass, these are the cups for you!" lol




I always think it would be nice to ditch the spacer and make wooden sleeves to slip into the outer cup. Some folks have advised using oven-cleaner to ditch the red as well...but that's a lot of effort just to get a pair of aluminum outer cups..


----------



## joseph69

Hey guys, received the Ear+HD today. To my surprise when I turned it on (without a source at the input) I have a terrible popping/interference noise at 0 volume. Then I realized with the RS's plugged in either high/low-Z I had to turn the volume to the max to hear at a relatively mid level volume. Then I noticed the 1x12AX7 tube was not glowing at all.
 Aout an hour later I returned home and turned the amp back on (12AX7 still not glowing), but through either the high/low-Z the volume was correct this time, but still have terrible noise at 0 volume, and no glowing from the 12AX7.
 Has anyone experienced these problems before with this amp?
 Can the 12AX7 be causing all of these problems? I also don't have another to swap out.
 Any help/thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated being this is a brand new amp and I couldn't wait to receive it, its pretty upsetting, as of now. Thanks.


----------



## whirlwind

Great that you got your MAD Ear, but sorry about your problems.
  
 Sure sounds like that tube is not working .
  
 e-mail the good Dr. right away and explain your situation.


----------



## MacedonianHero

joseph69 said:


> Hey guys, received the Ear+HD today. To my surprise when I turned it on (without a source at the input) I have a terrible popping/interference noise at 0 volume. Then I realized with the RS's plugged in either high/low-Z I had to turn the volume to the max to hear at a relatively mid level volume. Then I noticed the 1x12AX7 tube was not glowing at all.
> Aout an hour later I returned home and turned the amp back on (12AX7 still not glowing), but through either the high/low-Z the volume was correct this time, but still have terrible noise at 0 volume, and no glowing from the 12AX7.
> Has anyone experienced these problems before with this amp?
> Can the 12AX7 be causing all of these problems? I also don't have another to swap out.
> Any help/thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated being this is a brand new amp and I couldn't wait to receive it, its pretty upsetting, as of now. Thanks.


 
 Sounds like the tube might be toast. Do you have any other 5751 or 12AX7 tubes to pop in?


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Great that you got your MAD EAR, but sorry about your problems.
> 
> Sure sounds like that tube is not working .
> 
> e-mail the good Dr. right away and explain your situation.


 
 Thank you, I e-mailed Lloyd and he also said it sounds like the tube, so he is sending me a new one. Do you have this constant popping/interference/distortion noise with no input at 0 volume?
 BTW, with the volume turned up I can't hear the noises, and the amp sound very sweet after listening to it for only an hour. I can't wait for it to burn-in, I can just imagine how much more sweeter it will sound. Thanks.


----------



## joseph69

macedonianhero said:


> Sounds like the tube might be toast. Do you have any other 5751 or 12AX7 tubes to pop in?


 
 I hop that is the problem, so I don't need to go through the shipping back and forth.
 Unfortunately I don't have another tube to replace it with.
 Its a constant crackling noise, popping/interference/distortion.
Is this what happens with a bad tube? Thanks.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Thank you, I e-mailed Lloyd and he also said it sounds like the tube, so he is sending me a new one. Do you have this constant popping/interference/distortion noise with no input at 0 volume?
> BTW, with the volume turned up I can't hear the noises, and the amp sound very sweet after listening to it for only an hour. I can't wait for it to burn-in, I can just imagine how much more sweeter it will sound. Thanks.


 
 no noise or interference here, what so ever. The amp is dead silent


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> no noise or interference here, what so ever. The amp is dead silent


 
 Yeah, like I said this is even happening without an input source, so I hope its just the tube.


----------



## BillsonChang007

wje said:


> Since those PS-1000 cups are aluminum, I'd consider the anodizing process.  Lots of sweet colors for potential here.  The Gold is pretty sharp -- as is the black, too.  Or, just basic silver.




Blue or Purple xD label it with "PS1000 by Justin Bieber LE" sure you will get a lot of love as well as hate xD


----------



## Edgard Varese

joseph69 said:


> Hey guys, received the Ear+HD today. To my surprise when I turned it on (without a source at the input) I have a terrible popping/interference noise at 0 volume. Then I realized with the RS's plugged in either high/low-Z I had to turn the volume to the max to hear at a relatively mid level volume. Then I noticed the 1x12AX7 tube was not glowing at all.
> Aout an hour later I returned home and turned the amp back on (12AX7 still not glowing), but through either the high/low-Z the volume was correct this time, but still have terrible noise at 0 volume, and no glowing from the 12AX7.
> Has anyone experienced these problems before with this amp?
> Can the 12AX7 be causing all of these problems? I also don't have another to swap out.
> Any help/thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated being this is a brand new amp and I couldn't wait to receive it, its pretty upsetting, as of now. Thanks.


 
 That's a bummer.


----------



## Melvins

wje said:


> While that Jaben cup has been around for a while, I'm not too fond of the color.  In fact, the color looks kind of sissy compared to the anodized nuts picture that I posted earlier.


 
  
  
 yeah  it looks like pretty pink...


----------



## Melvins

joseph69 said:


> Hey guys, received the Ear+HD today. To my surprise when I turned it on (without a source at the input) I have a terrible popping/interference noise at 0 volume. Then I realized with the RS's plugged in either high/low-Z I had to turn the volume to the max to hear at a relatively mid level volume. Then I noticed the 1x12AX7 tube was not glowing at all.
> Aout an hour later I returned home and turned the amp back on (12AX7 still not glowing), but through either the high/low-Z the volume was correct this time, but still have terrible noise at 0 volume, and no glowing from the 12AX7.
> Has anyone experienced these problems before with this amp?
> Can the 12AX7 be causing all of these problems? I also don't have another to swap out.
> Any help/thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated being this is a brand new amp and I couldn't wait to receive it, its pretty upsetting, as of now. Thanks.


 
  
  
 has anyone owned both the LD1+ and the ear+HD? Can you do some comparisons? it seems that these are the two most favorited and decisively decided "best" headphones amps for grados/magnums. I would like to hear from someone who can directly compare/contrast them....


----------



## CH23

billsonchang007 said:


> Otherwise, they can just cover the grills with some newspaper then work on it
> 
> Why not try sending an email to Grado and see what they suggest you to do as they know the best and it's not at all a pain! I tried sending an email to them once on my issue and they replied within 24hours which is good! And they don't torture you at all... They try their best to help! [no, I am not paid to write this xD it is really my own opinion just in case you are worried about anything ]




This i'll definitely do. Grado made them, so surely they'll know what to do.



fleasbaby said:


> On the RS2's, its sacrilidge, I know, but you could wrap tape/foam stripping around the outside of the driver to get a nice snug fit again...
> 
> Failing that, Mr. Chang is right, Grado's Customer Service is miles ahead of anyone else's. They have put up with my crap on a regular basis




They stay fit, thanks to their wiring, Joseph69 mentioned using hot glue, and i might do that.



wje said:


> Since those PS-1000 cups are aluminum, I'd consider the anodizing process.  Lots of sweet colors for potential here.  The Gold is pretty sharp -- as is the black, too.  Or, just basic silver.




I would love to do this, if they weren't one of the early models, it feels wrong to change them that much :X (but oh man, it's tempting)



joseph69 said:


> You may want to use a 3M Scotch-Brite pad on them, and them afterwards an aluminum polish, they should come out beautiful. The Scotch-Brite pad will definitely take the lettering off though!
> 
> I use a hot glue gun to secure my drivers in their cups, it works excellent.




Regarding the polishing: i'm going to contact Grado first, see what they think. I really want the lettering to stay.
Regarding the hot glue: i think that's a good idea.



gefski said:


> I keep a tube of MAAS in my hi-fi drawer and another in the garage for automotive use. It polishes bare metal (not clearcoated) to a beautiful luster (any good silver/metal polish should work well). The fine abrasive in these polishes is plenty; I wouldn't use an abrasive pad.
> 
> Don't know about survival of the lettering however.




Thanks for the suggestion, i'll contact Grado first, see how the lettering was done...




joseph69 said:


> I only said to possibly use a Scotch-Brite pad being that the clear coat looks removed already, and I've used it on aluminum engine case covers on V-Twin engines, and it comes out beautiful. Afterwards you can clear coat it if you would like, so you don't have to keep maintaining the aluminum.
> *WJE* came up with the best solution, which would be to anodize them.




I think they were originally clear coated, so i will clear coat them again.
As i stated above, i donmt want to ruin the lettering, on such an early model i want to keep it in it's most original condition as possible...


----------



## whirlwind

melvins said:


> has anyone owned both the LD1+ and the ear+HD? Can you do some comparisons? it seems that these are the two most favorited and decisively decided "best" headphones amps for grados/magnums. I would like to hear from someone who can directly compare/contrast them....


 
 I am copying my response that I wrote just recently from the MAD Ear thread from the headphone amps forum.
  
 I would say yes, there is a significant difference. I was not blown away , when I first heard it, but I did think it was better than the LD1+.  Now that I have heard it more,  I think it is safe to say that I am blown away.....I love it!
  
 For me, I seem to need awhile with my cans and amps to really let it sink in and to adjust to the difference ....it takes me awhile to really soak it all in.
  
 I feel pretty much the way that most people explained the RS1i & MAD EAR combo to me.....it just sounds magical....great synergy, indeed. Guitars have never, ever, ever sounded better 
  
 I have not listened to my LD1+ since I have received this amp.
  
 I will say that I did plug my AKG  Q701 into the MAD EAR today, and they sounded nice, but the same magic does not exist as with the RS1i. It does not even compare, IMHO.
  
 I can't say whether the MAD EAR +HD is worth the six or seven times the cost of the LD1+.....but it is significantly better.
  
 I really can not imagine anybody owning and RS1 not really enjoying what they would hear from this amp
  
 I think I can honestly say, that if I had to live with this combo from now until doomsday....that I would be very happy.
  
 I may add the PS500 at some point to my RS1i and Q701.....but I don't see this amp going anywhere!
  
 The biggest difference that I notice are the highs are just completely silky, silky smooth, with all of the detail intact.
  
 The instrument separation & detail are both also better.
  
 That being said....the LD1+ is one heck of an amp for the price, and I still have mine.
  
 Also, I have only listened thru the MAD Ear with my RS1i, I have not tried any other Grado headphones.
  
 There are so many amps out there today and new ones popping up every couple months, so I am sure that there are many that work great with the low impedence of Grado cans.
  
 I guess the MAD Ear is considered old school by todays standards....but the synergy with the RS1i is real.


----------



## fleasbaby

ch23 said:


> This i'll definitely do. Grado made them, so surely they'll know what to do.
> They stay fit, thanks to their wiring, Joseph69 mentioned using hot glue, and i might do that.
> I would love to do this, if they weren't one of the early models, it feels wrong to change them that much :X (but oh man, it's tempting)
> Regarding the polishing: i'm going to contact Grado first, see what they think. I really want the lettering to stay.
> ...




My in-laws are nuts for antiques, and I learned the golden rule from them: never, ever restore something if it's still original, no matter how banged up it is...and if you must, keep all work to an absolute minimum.

That said, Frank Lloyd Wright isn't around to repair and refinish like Joe and Joseph Grado are


----------



## joseph69

I also posted this in the Mad Ear+Purist HD Appreciation thread. Although I have a bad 12AX7 tube in my new Ear+HD (a new tube is on the way) that is causing intermitting distortion/popping, this amp really woke up the RS1i's, and I've only listened to it for about 4hrs and it needs to burn-in, and a new tube. When it doesn't act up it already has a beautiful, warm but lively natural sound in every way, very smooth so far. I'm glad I made the move and went with the RS1i's and Ear+HD, for sure! I was very hesitant (price wise). I already have the SR80i/325is's and the LD1+/Schiit Magni/Modi, and thought to myself how much more musical can this combo be compared to these combos I already have and enjoy very much? So I had to hear this combo for myself. When it comes to hearing music, you don't hear what others hear so its very hard to make a purchase on other peoples opinions. After reading countless positive posts, I went for it and I'm so glad (already) I went with this combo. From the little time I've spent with this combo, I really can't explain the musical enjoyment that I'm hearing so far. Thanks to everyone who recommended this beautiful combo, you were all 100% right with your opinions. Thanks again!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I also posted this in the Mad Ear+Purist HD Appreciation thread. Although I have a bad 12AX7 tube in my new Ear+HD (a new tube is on the way) that is causing intermitting distortion/popping, this amp really woke up the RS1i's, and I've only listened to it for about 4hrs and it needs to burn-in, and a new tube. When it doesn't act up it already has a beautiful, warm but lively natural sound in every way, very smooth so far. I'm glad I made the move and went with the RS1i's and Ear+HD, for sure! I was very hesitant (price wise). I already have the SR80i/325is's and the LD1+/Schiit Magni/Modi, and thought to myself how much more musical can this combo be compared to these combos I already have and enjoy very much? So I had to hear this combo for myself. When it comes to hearing music, you don't hear what others hear so its very hard to make a purchase on other peoples opinions. After reading countless positive posts, I went for it and I'm so glad (already) I went with this combo. From the little time I've spent with this combo, I really can't explain the musical enjoyment that I'm hearing so far. Thanks to everyone who recommended this beautiful combo, you were all 100% right with your opinions. Thanks again!


 

 its really cool to see that you're so enthused !!
 i wasn't familiar with the mapleshade amps until i had already gotten my lyr, if i had known , perhaps i would have pursued it.
 having said that, i don't regret the lyr at all, i love it, and it will likely handle anything i could ever through at it, and it controls my psb's too.
 i am also very happy i got  little dot again, and i may have spent a little too much on the telefunken tubes to go with it
 but the tubes are dynamite, so, i'm a happy camper myself !


----------



## Melvins

whirlwind said:


> I am copying my response that I wrote just recently from the MAD Ear thread from the headphone amps forum.
> 
> I would say yes, there is a significant difference. I was not blown away , when I first heard it, but I did think it was better than the LD1+.  Now that I have heard it more,  I think it is safe to say that I am blown away.....I love it!
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 ahh that's awesome. thanks man! i appreciate it. i wonder if anyone else here can compare/contrast the two..


----------



## wje

billsonchang007 said:


> Blue or Purple xD label it with "PS1000 by Justin Bieber LE" sure you will get a lot of love as well as hate xD


 
  
 OK.  I think we've got that onez covered.


----------



## whirlwind

^^  Aw man....that is good stuff  ^^


----------



## BillsonChang007

wje said:


> OK.  I think we've got that onez covered.




 Insert JB's name on the headphone and packaging: + $200
JB's favorite color: +$100

Total amount for a JB Edition of SR60i + retailing + commission: $399


----------



## fleasbaby

Gentlemen, we're all aiming way too low:
  
 http://www.selectism.com/2012/12/10/dolce-gabbana-by-grado-labs-mahogany-wood-headphones/


----------



## Melvins

fleasbaby said:


> Gentlemen, we're all aiming way too low:
> 
> http://www.selectism.com/2012/12/10/dolce-gabbana-by-grado-labs-mahogany-wood-headphones/


 
 What


----------



## wje

fleasbaby said:


> Gentlemen, we're all aiming way too low:
> 
> http://www.selectism.com/2012/12/10/dolce-gabbana-by-grado-labs-mahogany-wood-headphones/


 
  
 It looks like back in 2012 when those headphones were created, they were aiming for a price of 800 Euros.  When you do the conversion now, it just equates to about $1,104.  This is just $105 more than the current list of $999 on the GS-1000i in the U.S.   I would have thought a designer label would have commanded a bit more.


----------



## jaywillin

wje said:


> OK.  I think we've got that onez covered.


 

 awwwwww, that's the schizzzzniiiiittttttt


----------



## joseph69

Here are some photos of the MAD Ear+HD. Also with the Grado RS1i's and the Schiit Modi stacked on top.


----------



## MacedonianHero

joseph69 said:


> Here are some photos of the MAD Ear+HD. Also with the Grado RS1i's and the Schiit Modi stacked on top.


 
 I wouldn't put your DAC so close to the tubes...EMI can affect tubes.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Here are some photos of the MAD Ear+HD. Also with the Grado RS1i's and the Schiit Modi stacked on top.


 
  
 Nice looking amp, Joseph!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But, yea....get that modi off of the power supply.


----------



## joseph69

Thank you, in what kind of ways can the EMI effect the tubes?
 Will it cause interference/distortion/popping- no gain on the volume control?
 Don't know if you read my posts yesterday, when I first powered the amp up I had all of these issues without any source connected to it (besides when I had the issue with the gain on the volume).
  If you would, please explain the problems this may produce so I know for myself. Thanks for the heads up. I only did this because I always stacked my SS equipment.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Nice looking amp, Joseph!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 thats what was causing all that popping !! lol
 nice joseph !!


----------



## whirlwind

Well, basically, Electromagnetic interference can effect other electrical components.
  
 I am sure someone else can explain it much better.


----------



## jaywillin

and i was just joking about the popping !!
 although i kinda thought you might not want the dac sitting right there, as i looked at my lyr sitting right on top
 of my bifrost   lol


----------



## MacedonianHero

joseph69 said:


> Thank you, in what kind of ways can the EMI effect the tubes?
> *Will it cause interference/distortion/popping- no gain on the volume control?*
> Don't know if you read my posts yesterday, when I first powered the amp up I had all of these issues without any source connected to it (besides when I had the issue with the gain on the volume).
> If you would, please explain the problems this may produce so I know for myself. Thanks for the heads up. I only did this because I always stacked my SS equipment.


 
  
 It can cause popping and distortion. I'd really get that DAC away from there.


----------



## joseph69

Thanks guys, its off to the side now.
*jaywillin*, that was funny, but this is why I did it, because like I said I stack all of my equipment, like everyone else does. Is it not good to do this even with SS equipment, or is it just a chance you take with getting EMI? *jaywillin*, I also thought the popping/distortion was because of this, but even when I had the DAC out of the equation, it still happened. Thanks for the compliments and the advice!


----------



## joseph69

macedonianhero said:


> It can cause popping and distortion. I'd really get that DAC away from there.


 
 DONE! Thanks for the advice/compliment.
 Like I said, just thought it was ok because electronics are usually stacked. Thanks again.


----------



## MacedonianHero

joseph69 said:


> DONE! Thanks for the advice/compliment.
> Like I said, just thought it was ok because electronics are usually stacked. Thanks again.


 
 No worries....tubes are different from shielded SS devices.


----------



## joseph69

macedonianhero said:


> No worries....tubes are different from shielded SS devices.


 
 So was it actually ok on top o the power supply? 
 The main concern was the tubes?
 Thanks.


----------



## MacedonianHero

joseph69 said:


> So was it actually ok on top o the power supply?
> The main concern was the tubes?
> Thanks.




I wouldn't put it on to of the power supply either.


----------



## whirlwind

The RS1i seems to be really in favor of the Sylvania 5751 triple mica black plate, so far.
  
 Been listening to it for about 5 hours now.....using a huge playlist of flac files.........its been a great night so far and the night is still young!
  
 Long live Rock & Roll
  
  
 Talk about great synergy!

  
  
  
 How bout some ZZ Top - Pearl Necklace!

  
  
 A little Robert Cray -The Forcast Calls For Pain......Song is killer with this combo!

  
 Time for a little night glow.

  
  
 Time for another beer and maybe a change to the TTVJ flat pads.


----------



## wormsdriver

^^^hell yeah!


----------



## wje

whirlwind said:


> The RS1i seems to be really in favor of the Sylvania 5751 triple mica black plate, so far.
> 
> Been listening to it for about 5 hours now.....using a huge playlist of flac files.........its been a great night so far and the night is still young!
> 
> ...


 
  

Good Music: Check
Good Amplifier: Check
Good Headphones: Check
Good Beverage: Check
Good Headphone Stand: What?  After choosing all great things, why settle for the $8.95 headphone stand (bicycle wall mount device) from a local home improvement store.


----------



## whirlwind

^^^  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.......OK wje....you win!
  
 I am going to work on getting a nicer looking home for my RS1i this week....I guess they deserve it.
  
 I am about 10 beers into this new tube......like it a lot
  
  
  

  
  
 Wallflowers - One Headlight....

  
  
 Hell.....I have not changed pads yet!   this beer is for the good Dr. in Ontario Canada...Cheers Sir!


----------



## wormsdriver

here's what mine looks like!


----------



## Edgard Varese

whirlwind said:


> The RS1i seems to be really in favor of the Sylvania 5751 triple mica black plate, so far.
> 
> Been listening to it for about 5 hours now.....using a huge playlist of flac files.........its been a great night so far and the night is still young!
> 
> ...


 
  
 What is that player software?  I want VU meters!


----------



## whirlwind

Edgard, that is Foobar 2000 with a custom skin added.
  
  
  
 2:30 am here in Ohio.....fridge is getting bare.....lots of Rock & Roll left in library though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  
 Property......Great  Rundgren tune!


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> here's what mine looks like!


 
 As long as it works.....it is the cans that count!


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> As long as it works.....it is the cans that count!


 
 yesss sirrr.
  
 My Grados stay in their nylon cases anyways, I don't get much of a chance to listen at home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
 ...BTW, I've been meaning to do that on my day off after the wife and kidos go to bed, it's been a LOOONG time since I had a COLD one!


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> yesss sirrr.
> 
> My Grados stay in their nylon cases anyways, I don't get much of a chance to listen at home.
> 
> ...


 
  Well then sir....this night cap is for you....you deserve it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Hopefully, my wifey won't be to mad that I got into this....but....A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do .

  
  
 Stones - Beast Of Burden Sounding Fantastic

  
  
 What a way to cap the night and this session off.......PINK FLOYD - MONEY


----------



## wormsdriver

^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ...nice playlist btw!


----------



## Edgard Varese

whirlwind said:


> Edgard, that is Foobar 2000 with a custom skin added.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I've gotta get something like that for my Foobar setup, which is admittedly quite primitive.


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you kind sir.....and thanks for being here online to help me enjoy the experience of this long session.
  
 Gawd....I just adore the Grado sound with rock & Roll
  
 Last tune for me for the night...
  
 Guess the tune....by The Sweet
  
 "Way past one and feelin' all right....coz with little willie round they can last all night"
  
 "Uptown downtown little willy drive them wild with his run around style....inside outside willy sends them silly with his style shine shimmy shuffle smile"
  
 Night guys!


----------



## barid

Oh man, those madear amps are awfully nice looking. 

Too much gear to try...too little money


----------



## wje

whirlwind said:


> Edgard, that is Foobar 2000 with a custom skin added.
> 
> 2:30 am here in Ohio.....fridge is getting bare.....lots of Rock & Roll left in library though
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm afraid maybe something (liquidy) is telling you that your tube might sound better than it actually is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Plus, when the Rolling Rocks are all gone, what will be next (yes, I saw that Sangria)?  Milwaukee's Best?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Finally, the trouble with such marathon listening sessions as your partaking in is that you might find yourself too tired to crawl to the bedroom at some point and the floor can't be too comfortable.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 After doing some auto work this evening and then installing a new cable onto my SR-60 (Pink mesh) Grados, I thought I'd put some Arturo Sandoval to test out the SR-60 classics with ... and just stared at the PS-500 and wondered when they'll get used next.


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> Thank you kind sir.....and thanks for being here online to help me enjoy the experience of this long session.
> 
> Gawd....I just adore the Grado sound with rock & Roll
> 
> ...


 

 gn!


----------



## wormsdriver

wje said:


> I'm afraid maybe something (liquidy) is telling you that your tube might sound better than it actually is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## whirlwind

wje said:


> I'm afraid maybe something (liquidy) is telling you that your tube might sound better than it actually is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yes, you are correct, but the tube sounded good enough to put a smile on my face....so I guess that is really all that matters....wait....that might not have been the tube , either.


----------



## fleasbaby

wje said:


> It looks like back in 2012 when those headphones were created, they were aiming for a price of 800 Euros.  When you do the conversion now, it just equates to about $1,104.  This is just $105 more than the current list of $999 on the GS-1000i in the U.S.   I would have thought a designer label would have commanded a bit more.


 

 Hmmm...good point...that does seem rather unlike them (D&G I mean, not Grado ). I also saw an MSRP of $1250 somewhere...


----------



## HPiper

barid said:


> Oh man, those madear amps are awfully nice looking.
> 
> Too much gear to try...too little money


 

 That is my mantra...too much gear, too little money


----------



## wje

I see a pair of SR-125 (non-i) but they do have the pink mesh on the drivers, have been listed on Ebay.  They are being sold from the UK.  I'm not affiliated with the seller, but do have concern as there are already 10 bids in place and over 7 days left in the auction.
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GRADO-SR-125-stereo-dynamic-headphones-in-black-USA-SR125-99p-NR-/200979539104?pt=UK_AudioVisualElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Headphones&hash=item2ecb5064a0


----------



## joseph69

Just finished listening to "The Very Best Of Smooth Jazz Guitar" with the Ear+HD/RS1i's, it sounds like the instruments just hang in the air.


----------



## wje

joseph69 said:


> Just finished listening to "The Very Best Of Smooth Jazz Guitar" with the Ear+HD/RS1i's, it sounds like the instruments just hang in the air.


 
  
 I didn't see how you resolved the tube issue. Was it complicated?  I was about to suggest that since you live on the fringes of NYC, finding a tube shouldn't be too hard ... on a Saturday.


----------



## joseph69

wje said:


> I didn't see how you resolved the tube issue. Was it complicated?  I was about to suggest that since you live on the fringes of NYC, finding a tube shouldn't be too hard ... on a Saturday.


 
 The problem with the tube (hopefully), has become intermittent, and I can only hear it in-between songs or at 0 volume, once I turn the volume up I can;t hear it, but its still there. Even when I have no source to the IN/OUT on the and it does it. Lloyd is sending me a new 12AX7 tube, he believes thats the problem, so for now I can live with it, I should get the tube shortly.


----------



## joseph69

I just recently noticed the power cord that came with the Ear+HD is a very loose fit going into the back of the amp, I wonder if this can cause some issues also. I have several of these power cords, so I'm going to swap them out later and see (hear) if this helps the issue.
 My new 12AX7 is shipping today, so should arrive soon.


----------



## wje

joseph69 said:


> I just recently noticed the _*power cord that came with the Ear+HD is a very loose fit going into the back of the amp, I wonder if this can cause some issues also. I have several of these power cords, so I'm going to swap them out later and see (hear) if this helps the issue.*_My new 12AX7 is shipping today, so should arrive soon.




Ah yes, the IEC type power connector cables. Should you need assistance, I think I could direct you to some nice $200 replacement power cables. If $200 seems a bit low, then possibly a $500 cable would be more suitable to deliver the power. Plus, with each order, a packet of magic pixie dust is included free of charge. 

In all seriousness, I've noticed a lot of variation in the fit of the IEC cables. Some are great with some connectors, others not so much. Plus, I've found that I have better luck by spending $1.99 for a power cord via Monoprice than $12.99 for a similar cable at Best Buy.


----------



## joseph69

I was going to try the power cord from heLD1+, and see if it was a tighter fitting cord, because the one that came with the MAD fits very, very loose. Have you ever experienced distortion/interference due to this problem? Is it possible? Obviously I haven't had the chance to try it yet, or I wouldn't be asking.
 BTW, I'll take 1package of the pixie dust, as long as you overnight it!!!


----------



## barid

What would you all say is the closest current production model Grado (or magnum / alessandro) to the old HP2?
  
 Loving this HP2 I picked up but I feel like I need to baby it and I wouldn't mind having a less expensive easier to replace model for wear and tear.
  
 Also exploring some stax gear in the near future and I may be forced to sell the HP2 to fund some of that.


----------



## parbaked

barid said:


> What would you all say is the closest current production model Grado (or magnum / alessandro) to the old HP2?
> 
> Loving this HP2 I picked up but I feel like I need to baby it and I wouldn't mind having a less expensive easier to replace model for wear and tear.
> 
> Also exploring some stax gear in the near future and I may be forced to sell the HP2 to fund some of that.


 
 Alessandro MS2 (with TTVJ flats) is the closest, but it is still not nearly to the same.
 The HP2 have very different drivers and the screw-tight gimbals give you a fit that accentuates their qualities.
 that being said, I found the MS2 (w/flats) to be the best "back-up" to my HP-1...


----------



## whirlwind

I have a stand just like yours, from the garden center at home depot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 are those corks that you are using to rest your headband on ?


----------



## parbaked

whirlwind said:


> I have a stand just like yours, from the garden center at home depot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Champagne corks...nothing but the best...


----------



## LCfiner

I just received a brand new RS1i today. I’ve had a bunch of Grados (including an older buttoned RS1 which I sold to try Stax gear a couple years ago) and currently own an SR225 and SR60i. I’ve also tried both the GS1000 and PS1000 but those are not my favourite Grados. I decided last week I needed to upgrade my Grado experience.
  
 I’m so glad I got the RS1i. They are fantastic. They are sweeter and smoother in the highs than other Grados I remember (PS500 excepted) and the mids are beautiful and vibrant but without the level of shout that can make some other Grados a little piercing to my ears with female vocals.
  
 For example, I need to listen to my SR225 with flat pads as I find them slightly thin and a little too trebly with bowls. That switch ends up collapsing a lot of the soundstage. But the RS1i has more bass impact and sweeter mids/highs with bowls, giving me a slightly larger soundstage and better imaging.
  
 I vaguely remember the old RS1 being like this but it was much too long ago since I last heard it to offer any valuable comparison. I do remember a bit more of the PS500 and while the PS500 is pretty great, it has a bit more glare to upper mids (treble is not an issue) and thicker lower mids. I know I prefer the smoother upper mids on the RS1i and might prefer the thinner lower mids, as well. (not 100% about that one as those thick PS500 mids are really fun)
  
 The main reason I decided to go back to high end Grado is that I find that any over-ear headphone - no matter how light and comfortable - makes my head and ears sweat after 30 minutes. The light foam pads on Grados keep air circulating on my ears and I can wear them for longer and be comfortable. 
  
 Anyway, enjoying these immensely right now. I’ll probably do some 225 and rs1i comparisons later this week
  
  
 edit: Should mention that I’m running them off a Burson HA160D. I’m considering getting a MAD Ear+HD down the line.


----------



## whirlwind

lcfiner said:


> I just received a brand new RS1i today. I’ve had a bunch of Grados (including an older buttoned RS1 which I sold to try Stax gear a couple years ago) and currently own an SR225 and SR60i. I’ve also tried both the GS1000 and PS1000 but those are not my favourite Grados. I decided last week I needed to upgrade my Grado experience.
> 
> I’m so glad I got the RS1i. They are fantastic. They are sweeter and smoother in the highs than other Grados I remember (PS500 excepted) and the mids are beautiful and vibrant but without the level of shout that can make some other Grados a little piercing to my ears with female vocals.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Congrats on your RS1i purchase...a great headphone, indeed.


----------



## jaywillin

about to open up the old LD I+ and install a 2107 op amp !! new territory here


----------



## philo50

2'nd day listening to my new PS1000's. I am very impressed already and look forward to them evolving in the future.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> about to open up the old LD I+ and install a 2107 op amp !! new territory here


 
 I installed the Burr Brown OPA2107 from Texas Instruments, and found it to be a bit more clearer and detailed than the stock OPA, and I liked it, hope you like it!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I installed the Burr Brown OPA2107 from Texas Instruments, and found it to be a bit more clearer and detailed than the stock OPA, and I liked it, hope you like it!


 

 shhhhhhhhhh, just on my second song ....................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 third song..........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 more fleshed out instruments i believe as well
  
 ps500 at the moment oh and the telefunken eh900s


----------



## Melvins

jaywillin said:


> about to open up the old LD I+ and install a 2107 op amp !! new territory here


 
 not a huge discernible difference is made...but it still instills a smoothness to the sound which wasn't there prior. great little opamp.


----------



## Melvins

i would love to demo an RS1i one day. but until then i can only take away what people on the forum say. would really love to directly compare it with my magnums....


----------



## jaywillin

melvins said:


> not a huge discernible difference is made...but it still instills a smoothness to the sound which wasn't there prior. great little opamp.


 

 no, not huge, but for $7.50 , (ebay) well worth it !!


----------



## joseph69

Right, like I said a bit more detailed and clearer, and like you said, well worth the price!


----------



## whirlwind

whirlwind said:


> The RS1i seems to be really in favor of the Sylvania 5751 triple mica black plate, so far.
> 
> Been listening to it for about 5 hours now.....using a huge playlist of flac files.........its been a great night so far and the night is still young!
> 
> ...


 
  
  


edgard varese said:


> What is that player software?  I want VU meters!


 
  
  


wje said:


> Good Music: Check
> Good Amplifier: Check
> Good Headphones: Check
> Good Beverage: Check
> Good Headphone Stand: What?  After choosing all great things, why settle for the $8.95 headphone stand (bicycle wall mount device) from a local home improvement store.


 
  
 wje.....this is for you.....$8.95 headphone stand is now holding my AGK Q701
  
 New home for RS1i

  
  

  
  
 I agree with you guys on the 2107 opamp for the LD1+
  
 I found it more detailed also.


----------



## Melvins

whirlwind said:


> wje.....this is for you.....$8.95 headphone stand is now holding my AGK Q701
> 
> New home for RS1i
> 
> ...


 
 where can you get that headphone stand at


----------



## whirlwind

You can grab it here.
  
http://www.hieutrunghandcrafts.com/product_m1ws.html
  
 Hieu is a great guy, and does very professional looking work.


----------



## Melvins

whirlwind said:


> You can grab it here.
> 
> http://www.hieutrunghandcrafts.com/product_m1ws.html
> 
> Hieu is a great guy, and does very professional looking work.


 
  
  
 i thought you were referring to that particular one at 9 bucks! i can't afford fifty dollars atm. oh well


----------



## whirlwind

melvins said:


> i thought you were referring to that particular one at 9 bucks! i can't afford fifty dollars atm. oh well


 
 Oh, I am sorry.
  
 I found mine at home Depot, in the section where they have all different kind of brackets that hang on a garage wall.
  
 I would imagine Lowes would have them as well.
  
 They make for a pretty nice headphone stand, I have used mine for over a year....it now house's my AKG  Q701


----------



## wje

melvins said:


> _*i thought you were referring to that particular one at 9 bucks! i can't afford fifty dollars*_ atm. oh well


 
  
  


whirlwind said:


> Oh, I am sorry.
> 
> *I found mine at home Depot, in the section where they have all different kind of brackets that hang on a garage wall.*
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I checked.  Here is what Lowes offers.  Essentially the same thing, but due to the position it is in, it doesn't look correct.  However, when you flip it and have the larger bracket positioned on a desktop or tabletop, this should work well.


----------



## austonia

melvins said:


> i thought you were referring to that particular one at 9 bucks! i can't afford fifty dollars atm. oh well


 
  
 $50 is not cheap but for a handmade wood stand, with good materials and craftmanship, it seems pretty reasonable. and it will last a lifetime i would think


----------



## gefski

Necklace/Jewelry stands work fine as well. $25ish on eBay, lots of colors.


----------



## gefski

Same type of stand. My wife's "fashion cans". These are felt covered.


----------



## austonia

.


----------



## gefski

austonia said:


> ahaha. that's awesome. so very womanly, in a good way. i've tried to encourage my old lady to get into this recently with a present of some custom SR60 woodys that were nicely recorded...  time will tell.. i can hope




That's a nice present I'd say!


----------



## austonia

.


----------



## wje

gefski said:


> Same type of stand. My wife's "fashion cans". These are felt covered.


 
  
  
 You're among friends here.  No need to fib us to let us know that these are your wife's headphones.   Please feel free to be open an honest among us.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 In all seriousness, the work looks excellent.  I'm sure she loves them.


----------



## Melvins

austonia said:


> $50 is not cheap but for a handmade wood stand, with good materials and craftmanship, it seems pretty reasonable. and it will last a lifetime i would think


 
 yeah. i wasn't disagreeing with that sentiment


----------



## gefski

wje said:


> You're among friends here.  No need to fib us to let us know that these are your wife's headphones.   Please feel free to be open an honest among us.




Very good! Free therapy at Head-Fi works for me.

Speaking of therapy, I like your picture. Small Change, Blue Valentine, and Rain Dogs have been desert island albums for me for years.

Staying on topic, Tom sounds real on Grados.


----------



## joseph69

This was originally posted in the Mad Ear+ Purist appreciation thread, in response to my impressions of the Ear+HD:
  
 No, I'm still waiting for the tube to arrive.
 Haven't really had the time to listen lately, but the last time that I did the tube was really acting up, lots of crackling through the left driver. It's hard to give any impressions as of now, but I can say one thing is for sure, I listened to the MAD/RS1/Meridian dac, with optical out and MBP, and I had no crackling what so ever, it was dead silent, so I really hope that the tube is the issue. This issue seems to occur when I'm using the Modi/USB port. but did also occur without it plugged into the MAD. Another thing that I definitely noticed when I listened through the Adcom GFP-710/Meridian/MBP, is that the Adcom was dead silent with a much faster, tighter, impactful bass, and a very black background, where as the MAD is definitely less punchy (as far as now), but is musically warmer with a more of a 3-D effect and wider sound-stage. They both sound very different, but I really don't have many hrs on the MAD, but I am hoping that the bass does get tighter than it is, but right now I must first eliminate the problem I am having with the MAD. It does sound beautiful from what I've heard when there is no trouble with it, but I must say at this point I'm not exactly thrilled with this issue. I'm starting to think it may be the Modi with the USB giving me the issue. I was thinking of selling the Magni/Modi, so I can purchase the Bitfrost because of the optical out. My Meridian is next to my couch, and it is not part of my desktop setup, so I don't want to transfer it back and forth. 
 Does anybody use the MAD with a MBP/PC and dac with a USB and find that they get interference with this setup? Only asking because like I said, I had no trouble at all with the optical out from the Meridian, so I'm a bit confused with what is going on. Also don't forget, I had this distortion/crackling with no source to the input of the MAD, so I don't know where the issue is. I feel like I'm all over the place with this, but need to start with the new tube, so I'm waiting for it to arrive. Also remember when I first powered up the MAD there was no gain on the volume with either headphone out, I had to turn the volume up all the way to get a mid level volume out of it, but an hour later when I powered it up again it worked fine in that respect, so I really don't know whats going on, but like I said, I'm not too thrilled right now.
 Thanks for asking *whirlwind*, I appreciate your concern, and your wanting to hear my impressions, but this is all I can say as of now, (which isn't much, but complaining), but when I
can give a true impression when everything is good, I'll let you know.
  
 I also never mentioned that the left tube socket on the MAD is very loose from day one, so I don't know if this is a problem.

Edited by joseph69 - Today at 3:37 pm


----------



## Douger333

A loose socket is a terrible problem! Get it fixed before playing again lest a short puts you out of the game!


----------



## whirlwind

That socket should not be loose.
  
 Does yours have any phillips screws there by the sockets.
  
 Mine does.
  
 Maybe check and make sure one does not need tightened.


----------



## joseph69

Actually both of the 2x-12B4A sockets are loose, but the left one is very loose, where as the 1x-12AX7 socket is solid as can be.
 Yes, there is one on each side of all the tubes. I really didn't want to try to tighten them incase the amp has to go back to MAD, this way they don't think I played around with t, I don't know what to do!


----------



## jaywillin

sorry to hear of your issues joseph
 i'm not very technically inclined, but it does seem to make sense that sockets being loose
 could be the problem, if you aren't comfortable tightening the screws if they are loose, i'd be
 shooting of an email pretty quick


----------



## jimbob54

joseph69 said:


> Actually both of the 2x-12B4A sockets are loose, but the left one is very loose, where as the 1x-12AX7 socket is solid as can be.
> Yes, there is one on each side of all the tubes. I really didn't want to try to tighten them incase the amp has to go back to MAD, this way they don't think I played around with t, I don't know what to do!


Not to in any way criticise anybodies craft, but a lesson I learned with all things electronic is, if not right at first, send it back. 
Continual tinkering/parts replacement will only lead to added stress and doubt.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> sorry to hear of your issues joseph
> i'm not very technically inclined, but it does seem to make sense that sockets being loose
> could be the problem, if you aren't comfortable tightening the screws if they are loose, i'd be
> shooting of an email pretty quick


 
 Thank you, its not that I'm uncomfortable with seeing if the screws are loose, its that they are painted the same color as the chassis (red) after the build, and I don't want Lloyd to think I had anything to do with this, being the paint will be removed from the inside of the screws after I try tightening them, besides I don't think the screws are loose (just assuming), I think the chassis holes for these two tubes are much bigger than the sockets themselves or something internal may be loose Thanks for your concern.
  


jimbob54 said:


> Not to in any way criticise anybodies craft, but a lesson I learned with all things electronic is, if not right at first, send it back.
> Continual tinkering/parts replacement will only lead to added stress and doubt.


 
 Your 100% right, I should have immediately sent the amp back as soon as I had no gain on the volume control. I did also inform Lloyd of this and he did say this is a problem and also the popping/crackling was a problem, but he gave me a choice to send it back by airmail or send me a new 12AX7 tube, which he thought may be the cause, but being the volume control started working correctly I opted for the tube. Everyone is saying the sockets should not be loose at all, so I'm going to shoot him an e-mail letting him know I definitely want to send the amp back to him. As I've said, I'm not at all thrilled with the build on this amp, but don't forget this had to go through customs, so who knows what goes on with customs, maybe they opened the box to see what was inside and didn't care about the content, and just threw it back inside with no regard, (after all this wasn't the best packaged item I've seen, by far). So by all means I'm definitely going to give Lloyd the benefit of the doubt and I'm blaming anything on him or talking bad in any way about him. And on the other hand, sometimes thing like this just happen, so who knows.


----------



## whirlwind

I am sure Lloyd will make this right for you Joseph.
  
 I really hate that you must go through all of this trouble to get to hear this great amp properly.
  
 I hope you get it all sorted and please keep us posted.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> I am sure Lloyd will make this right for you Joseph.
> 
> I really hate that you must go through all of this trouble to get to hear this great amp properly.
> 
> I hope you get it all sorted and please keep us posted.


 
 Well, I decided to check the screws on the sockets, and yes every single one of them on the top of the unit needed to be tightened, including the 12AX7 socket which wasn't loose, but the screws were loose anyway. I tightened them all down at least a 1/4-1/2 turn each, even though this wasn't visible with the eye. I'm still going to send the amp back due to the popping/crackling, and also the initial problem with the volume control.
Once again, I certainly appreciate everybody's concerns, and I'm also sure that Lloyd will take of the situation. Thanks everyone.
 [size=x-small]. [/size]


----------



## wje

joseph69 said:


> Well, I decided to check the screws on the sockets, and yes every single one of them on the top of the unit needed to be tightened, including the 12AX7 socket which wasn't loose, but the screws were loose anyway. I tightened them all down at least a 1/4-1/2 turn each, even though this wasn't visible with the eye. I'm still going to send the amp back due to the popping/crackling, and also the initial problem with the volume control.
> Once again, I certainly appreciate everybody's concerns, and I'm also sure that Lloyd will take of the situation. Thanks everyone.
> [size=x-small]. [/size]


 
  
 Good to hear.  I don't think this has any connection to the craftsmanship of the amp, but I suspect it has a lot more to do with shipping. The rattles, shakes and jolts can happen to a device regardless of how much foam packing is utilized.  Then again, maybe a kind note to the builder that a drop of thread-lock might be considered for future builds and that should alleviate a lot of headaches even if the package rattles a lot during shipping.


----------



## joseph69

wje said:


> Good to hear.  I don't think this has any connection to the craftsmanship of the amp, but I suspect it has a lot more to do with shipping. The rattles, shakes and jolts can happen to a device regardless of how much foam packing is utilized.  Then again, maybe a kind note to the builder that a drop of thread-lock might be considered for future builds and that should alleviate a lot of headaches even if the package rattles a lot during shipping.


 
 Exactly what I was thinking, I use Loctite on many screw applications where it is necessary. If the screws should loosen up again due to the heat then cooling constantly, I will apply a little Loctite. But I'm glad this was the issue with the tube sockets. Now I'm just going to wait for the new 12AX7 to arrive before making any other moves. I also didn't think this had anything to do with the craftsmanship, but more to do with shipping/customs. Thanks for the "Good to hear", I appreciate it.


----------



## whirlwind

Once you get your amp all on the good side, Joseph.
  
 You can safely add the Sylvania 5751 triple mica black plate tube, to your list of must haves.
  
 It is fantastic with the MAD EAR....phenomenal.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking, I use Loctite on many screw applications where it is necessary. If the screws should loosen up again due to the heat then cooling constantly, I will apply a little Loctite. But I'm glad this was the issue with the tube sockets. Now I'm just going to wait for the new 12AX7 to arrive before making any other moves. I also didn't think this had anything to do with the craftsmanship, but more to do with shipping/customs. Thanks for the "Good to hear", I appreciate it.


 

 so has the tightening of the screws totally eliminated the problem ??


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Once you get your amp all on the good side, Joseph.
> 
> You can safely add the Sylvania 5751 triple mica black plate tube, to your list of must haves.
> 
> It is fantastic with the MAD EAR....phenomenal.


 
 Yes, I've save the site to my reading list that you directed me to, so when I'm ready I will definitely try it out.
  


jaywillin said:


> so has the tightening of the screws totally eliminated the problem ??


 
 Well it definitely made the sockets solid as a rock, but I'm still getting some crackling/popping. I'll see what happens when the tube arrives, it should be here this week.


----------



## joseph69

ieliulanqi said:


> I am really baffled by the claims of shrill and fatiguing highs, and a thin sound lacking in bass. I love the presence and punch of the mid bass here.


 
 What headphones are you referring to?


----------



## wje

ieliulanqi said:


> I am really baffled by the claims of shrill and fatiguing highs, and a thin sound lacking in bass. I love the presence and punch of the mid bass here.


 
  
 Your image didn't show up on the post.  Were they calling the Grado thin and lacking in bass, or the Mad Ear amp?


----------



## zimzim2001

Proud PS-1000 owner here.  I'm currently using MAD Ear+ HD Super II (which I love).  I'm thinking I'd like to possibly upgrade to EAR HP4 or maybe even Melos Sha Gold (if I could find one). Would either of these amps be a significant upgrade? Any other recommendations?  Just looking to get the most out of these cans.  Source is Oppo BDP-95.  Thanks!


----------



## Rauliki

I would love to buy Ear Zonk L-Cusions (or G-Cushions) from Amazon, but by some strange reason they do not ship to EU.
 I can pay by Paypal (with some extra for extra costs). Is there any other place I could buy them?
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## mcandmar

delete


----------



## SHAHZADA123

zimzim2001 said:


> Proud PS-1000 owner here.  I'm currently using MAD Ear+ HD Super II (which I love).  I'm thinking I'd like to possibly upgrade to EAR HP4 or maybe even Melos Sha Gold (if I could find one). Would either of these amps be a significant upgrade? Any other recommendations?  Just looking to get the most out of these cans.  Source is Oppo BDP-95.  Thanks!


 
 The EAR HP4 had a little bit extra energy in the treble area so not the best suited for PS1000s, in my experience. The ECBA was much better.
 No experience with the Melos SHA Gold.


----------



## HPiper

Someone is selling a pair of SR200 headphones on ebay. I had never ever heard of that model before. Anybody have any idea how old those might be? There is also a really nice set of 325 Goldies, those look SO nice. Someday I would love to get a set of those. Just hang em on the wall like some modern art work.


----------



## JoeDoe

Ha, saw the 200s. Drove the price of em up $175 in about 20 seconds... Oh well. I hope whoever wins enjoys them!


----------



## GermanGuy

@zimzim2001 - i am using the portable and battery driven analog squared paper tu-05 single ended tube amp with my grados and love it.


----------



## whirlwind

hpiper said:


> Someone is selling a pair of SR200 headphones on ebay. I had never ever heard of that model before. Anybody have any idea how old those might be? There is also a really nice set of 325 Goldies, those look SO nice. Someday I would love to get a set of those. Just hang em on the wall like some modern art work.


 
  
 Yeah, I love the look of those goldies, as well.
  
 I also love the "in your face" style of the 325.


----------



## JoeDoe

Guys, I think I've contracted a case of Grado-itis. I've got both the HD650 and 600 and more times than not, I find myself preferring the Grado sound over the Senns... 
  
 Even my MS1i and (at the time) 225i's were getting more head time than the Senns. I think that some members of the Grado family are still too aggressive for me ie. 325/MS2, SR125, but I really like everything about the MS1. This recent development also has made me VERY curious to get my hands on some upper level Grados, especially of the RS1/2 variety. If anyone is looking for a permanent trade or a two week loan, please PM!
  
 Now time to show the L cushes some love...


----------



## mcandmar

Lol, same here as i used my MS1's then 225i's 99% of time while feeling guilty for not using the HD650's.
  
 I recently found a second hand pair of MS-Pros, honestly do not think i've used the 650's since, nor do i aspire to own anything else.  ...for the moment. Though the HD800's sound interesting


----------



## hsubox

joedoe said:


> Guys, I think I've contracted a case of Grado-itis. I've got both the HD650 and 600 and more times than not, I find myself preferring the Grado sound over the Senns...
> 
> Even my MS1i and (at the time) 225i's were getting more head time than the Senns. I think that some members of the Grado family are still too aggressive for me ie. 325/MS2, SR125, but I really like everything about the MS1. This recent development also has made me VERY curious to get my hands on some upper level Grados, especially of the RS1/2 variety. If anyone is looking for a permanent trade or a two week loan, please PM!
> 
> Now time to show the L cushes some love...



I had the HD600 in my checkout cart at one point, and ended up buying the RS1i for this very reason. At first I thought I wanted variety from my SR225s, but I couldn't fool myself, lol


----------



## SHAHZADA123

hpiper said:


> Someone is selling a pair of SR200 headphones on ebay. I had never ever heard of that model before. Anybody have any idea how old those might be? There is also a really nice set of 325 Goldies, those look SO nice. Someday I would love to get a set of those. Just hang em on the wall like some modern art work.


 
 The SR200 have the HP1000 drivers and are absolutely fantastic. I would have grabbed them if I didn't already have a pair.


----------



## bassboysam

So I stumbled upon what I believe is a good deal and purchased a Woo WA6...curious to see how it compares to my OTL LD MKIII.


----------



## parbaked

bassboysam said:


> So I stumbled upon what I believe is a good deal and purchased a Woo WA6...curious to see how it compares to my OTL LD MKIII.


 
 Should work very well with Grados...


----------



## bassboysam

parbaked said:


> Should work very well with Grados...




I hope so. I've always read how OTL amps are not ideal for low impedance headphones but never really understood what the actual impacts are to the sound you hear. The MKIII always sounded good to me but this will be my first TC amp so we'll see I guess.


----------



## austonia

.


----------



## bassboysam

So I got the WA6 today but I need to connect it to the rest of my system.  I have all my components going into a Pro-Ject switch box, then from the box it used to go to the MK III.  But the MK III had a line out so I can "split" signal to my amp for my speakers.  the WA6 doesn't have a line out.   I need something to take the RCA output of the switch box and split it into to two RCAs, one to the WA6 and the other to my amp.  What is the best/easiest way to do this?


----------



## austonia

.


----------



## fleasbaby

austonia said:


> up to almost $300 now with 4 days to go.
> 
> i'm guessing this will end up at $500+ just for the HP1000 drivers :eek:




Last ones I saw went for about $700...good times.


----------



## jaywillin

just listening to this with the little dot I+/explorer and the ps500 , the guys are as hot as ever


----------



## wje

austonia said:


> up to almost $300 now with 4 days to go.
> 
> i'm guessing this will end up at $500+ just for the HP1000 drivers


 
  
 Are people not aware that there happens to be legitimate auction sniping software available?  Then again, the seller must be quite happy to see the price going up each day until the close of the auction.


----------



## austonia

.


----------



## jonbmet

Guess I'm not the only one who trolls ebay for vintage Grados. So am I bidding against anyone on here for the 200's? I really want to add some hp drivers to the collection.


----------



## HPiper

joedoe said:


> Guys, I think I've contracted a case of Grado-itis. I've got both the HD650 and 600 and more times than not, I find myself preferring the Grado sound over the Senns...
> 
> Even my MS1i and (at the time) 225i's were getting more head time than the Senns. I think that some members of the Grado family are still too aggressive for me ie. 325/MS2, SR125, but I really like everything about the MS1. This recent development also has made me VERY curious to get my hands on some upper level Grados, especially of the RS1/2 variety. If anyone is looking for a permanent trade or a two week loan, please PM!
> 
> Now time to show the L cushes some love...


 

 And all this time I thought I was the only one. From time to time I still wonder why it is I prefer the sound of a $300 phone over that of a $600 one, even more so when I find that 90% of the people on this forum feel the opposite. My own personal opinion...Sr325i is the best phone I have heard for less than $1000. Having said that though I am still planning on getting an RS1i when I get my tax refund this coming year, so that may change...slightly!


----------



## JoeDoe

hpiper said:


> And all this time I thought I was the only one. From time to time I still wonder why it is I prefer the sound of a $300 phone over that of a $600 one, even more so when I find that 90% of the people on this forum feel the opposite. My own personal opinion...Sr325i is the best phone I have heard for less than $1000. Having said that though I am still planning on getting an RS1i when I get my tax refund this coming year, so that may change...slightly!


 
 Haha, hey says with a 650 as his avatar.... 
  
 Just kidding mate!


----------



## parbaked

austonia said:


> curious, are HP1000 drivers actually better than modern drivers in the top-end models..? (if so then why did Grado change?)


 
 IIRC, the HP-1000 drivers were outsourced from a Japanese company and then modified by Grado.
 After they bought the initial 1000 sets, the Japanese drivers were no longer available. 
 Grado then had to figure out a long term solution and developed the 'in house' current Grado drivers.


----------



## austonia

.


----------



## HPiper

joedoe said:


> Haha, hey says with a 650 as his avatar....
> 
> Just kidding mate!


 

 Actually that is a pair of 580's <g>


----------



## Rauliki

jonbmet said:


> Guess I'm not the only one who trolls ebay for vintage Grados. So am I bidding against anyone on here for the 200's? I really want to add some hp drivers to the collection.


 
  
 You aren't the only one.


----------



## wje

jonbmet said:


> Guess I'm not the only one who trolls ebay for vintage Grados. So am I bidding against anyone on here for the 200's? I really want to add some hp drivers to the collection.


 
  
 OK.  But, if you are to continue, we have to have some form of agreement.  We'll have to commit to our travels on ebay for said headphones on alternate weeks.  I don't want to get tangled in a potential purchase you'll make, and the same would go for you.
  
 Just tell me if you'd like to take the duty starting this Sunday, and that would run for one week.  Then, the following Sunday, I'll take the watch.  Meanwhile, if it's not YOUR week, you can't bid, snipe, use an alternate ebay name, or have a friend buy them as I wouldn't like any extra competition during my week?  I'd do the same to respect your buying priority, too.


----------



## Rauliki

Does it make any sense to have 3 or 4 pairs? I'm sorry for my wallet already and I just bought my first Grado. When I think how much they cost in Europe I can't hope I will have spare pairs someday.
 You can't listen to all of them at once, do you?


----------



## wje

rauliki said:


> Does it make any sense to have 3 or 4 pairs? I'm sorry for my wallet already and I just bought my first Grado. When I think how much they cost in Europe I can't hope I will have spare pairs someday.
> You can't listen to all of them at once, do you?


 
  
 If you like some variations of the headphones, then more than one pair is a likely option.  Or, if you like headphones, having more than one pair can be good, too.   But, you're right, you can't use both at the same time.


----------



## Rauliki

wje said:


> If you like some variations of the headphones, then more than one pair is a likely option.  Or, if you like headphones, having more than one pair can be good, too.   But, you're right, you can't use both at the same time.


 

 I know. I love the sound of my sr60 (vintage) and I'm looking for even better one. The problem is I would like to listen to some other grados before I make a choice.


----------



## jonbmet

wje said:


> OK.  But, if you are to continue, we have to have some form of agreement.  We'll have to commit to our travels on ebay for said headphones on alternate weeks.  I don't want to get tangled in a potential purchase you'll make, and the same would go for you.
> 
> Just tell me if you'd like to take the duty starting this Sunday, and that would run for one week.  Then, the following Sunday, I'll take the watch.  Meanwhile, if it's not YOUR week, you can't bid, snipe, use an alternate ebay name, or have a friend buy them as I wouldn't like any extra competition during my week?  I'd do the same to respect your buying priority, too.


 

 I think you might be kidding around, but how about we just keep each other posted on what we're bidding on? I'm probably going to bow out of the 200's pretty soon since I've already exceeded my grado budget for the month. I bought a HPA-1 amp on audiogon


----------



## wje

jonbmet said:


> I think you might be kidding around, but how about we just keep each other posted on what we're bidding on? I'm probably going to bow out of the 200's pretty soon since I've already exceeded my grado budget for the month. I bought a HPA-1 amp on audiogon


 
  
 Yes.  Of course I was kidding.  If I'm talking about something specific - drivers or other customizing process, etc., I'll be serious in my response as I share the information.  However, when I respond to people talking about opportunities and other miscellaneous banter, I will most likely respond with humor.  It might be dry humor, but it will still be humor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 For most of my career life, I've been known as a smart ass, where I've taken many opportunities to interject humor into something that is being discussed.  Most times when I do this, it is more along the lines of being subliminal, but it will still be present.


----------



## fleasbaby

Interesting poll just launched here:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/689357/closed-grados-a-compilation-of-30-threads-poll#post_9960104

I didn't start it but it's a topic of great interest...at least to me


----------



## jonbmet

wje said:


> Yes.  Of course I was kidding.  If I'm talking about something specific - drivers or other customizing process, etc., I'll be serious in my response as I share the information.  However, when I respond to people talking about opportunities and other miscellaneous banter, I will most likely respond with humor.  It might be dry humor, but it will still be humor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Fair enough. Sometimes sarcasm is hard to distinguish in writing. I'm a smartass as well, but have learned most people in my industry don't care for it. Usually just ends with me getting a dirty look from the bossman.
  
 I cannot wait to hear the HPA-1....it's waiting for me in Atlanta, but sadly I'm about 4 hours away. Think it's worth driving 8 hours round trip to pick it up?


----------



## bassboysam

austonia said:


> this thread seems relevant
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/596369/best-type-of-rca-splitter-to-use



 


thanks, that eventually lead me to this. http://www.phonopreamps.com/tc716pp.html

It seems that it will do the trick and more so I placed an order.


----------



## joseph69

Just figured I would give an update on the Ear+. I decided to send the unit back to Lloyd to be checked out. I did receive the new 12AX7 tube, but unfortunately while I was taking the old tube out, I went to wipe the amp down with an alcohol pad and removed the paint along the front edge of the amp, a lot of it just came right off, (I never installed the new tube to see if it solved my crackling/popping issue because I was so disgusted). I was going to repaint it myself but I am legally blind and I wasn't going to attempt to unsolder anything to remove the chassis, plus I wanted it to be original from the factory, and now it can also be checked by Lloyd for the issues I first encountered when I received it.
 Prior to this, I tried to connect my Adcom pre-amp (with remote volume control) to the Ear+, so I could set the volume on the Ear+ and use the remote volume from the Adcom, but it seems I couldn't do this, which really confused the hell out of me being the Ear+ has 2 inputs. One input I had my dac's L/R output going to) and then I tried the source outputs from the Adcom to the other input on the Ear+, but I couldn't get any volume from either the Adcom the Ear+, which I found very strange being the Adcom is a pre-amp and Ear+ is amp. So before I order the Alps remote volume control does anyone have any thoughts/suggestions on how to do this, or why I couldn't do this, so I don't have to go for the extra expense for the Alps? BTW, the Ear+ is not designed to be used with the main outputs from a pre-amp, I read/tried this and had a very low/distorted volume level, like the directions said it would.


----------



## austonia

.


----------



## fleasbaby

My SR80 pinks have that headband...been waiting for some sort of indicator of vintage...nice.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> just listening to this with the little dot I+/explorer and the ps500 , the guys are as hot as ever




  
 Just watched and listened....very nice, Jay!


----------



## jonbmet

austonia said:


> some SR100s appearing on the bay today
> 
> rough shape, kinda gross looking. all the more reason to rebuild ....


 
 Only 6 days and 4 hours to go until these are mine


----------



## whirlwind

hpiper said:


> And all this time I thought I was the only one. From time to time I still wonder why it is I prefer the sound of a $300 phone over that of a $600 one, even more so when I find that 90% of the people on this forum feel the opposite. My own personal opinion...Sr325i is the best phone I have heard for less than $1000. Having said that though I am still planning on getting an RS1i when I get my tax refund this coming year, so that may change...slightly!


 
  
 I also love the SR325is....it took the RS1i for me to get rid of my 325is........I tried many different headphones, but kept coming back to the 325is.....eventually the RS1i changed that.
  
 I have liked some other headphones...some Senns, Akg, Hifiman, Audio-Technica.....but nothing I have ever tried put a smile on my face, quite like the Grado sound.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Just watched and listened....very nice, Jay!


 

 glad you enjoyed it !!
 being from macon, ga. and the age i am, i grew up listening to the brothers, and went to school and church with phil waldens son, phillip.
 and after capricorn records went bankrupt , and closed the studio,some  the lobby furniture was my living room furniture in one of my first apartments


----------



## jaywillin

tomorrow, joedoe and myself are going to have ourselves a mini-meet. i'm finally going to get to hear the senn 600, and 650
 joe's really eager to hear the rs1i.
 between the two of us, we should have enough gear to keep us entertained for the afternoon !


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> tomorrow, joedoe and myself are going to have ourselves a mini-meet. i'm finally going to get to hear the senn 600, and 650
> joe's really eager to hear the rs1i.
> between the two of us, we should have enough gear to keep us entertained for the afternoon !


 
 Enjoy Jay!


----------



## wje

joseph69 said:


> Just figured I would give an update on the Ear+. I decided to send the unit back to Lloyd to be checked out. I did receive the new 12AX7 tube, but unfortunately while I was taking the old tube out, I went to wipe the amp down with an alcohol pad and removed the paint along the front edge of the amp, a lot of it just came right off, (I never installed the new tube to see if it solved my crackling/popping issue because I was so disgusted). I was going to repaint it myself but I am legally blind and I wasn't going to attempt to unsolder anything to remove the chassis, plus I wanted it to be original from the factory, and now it can also be checked by Lloyd for the issues I first encountered when I received it.
> Prior to this, I tried to connect my Adcom pre-amp (with remote volume control) to the Ear+, so I could set the volume on the Ear+ and use the remote volume from the Adcom, but it seems I couldn't do this, which really confused the hell out of me being the Ear+ has 2 inputs. One input I had my dac's L/R output going to) and then I tried the source outputs from the Adcom to the other input on the Ear+, but I couldn't get any volume from either the Adcom the Ear+, which I found very strange being the Adcom is a pre-amp and Ear+ is amp. So before I order the Alps remote volume control does anyone have any thoughts/suggestions on how to do this, or why I couldn't do this, so I don't have to go for the extra expense for the Alps? BTW, the Ear+ is not designed to be used with the main outputs from a pre-amp, I read/tried this and had a very low/distorted volume level, like the directions said it would.


 
  
 I think you've made the right move.  It's unfortunate when something doesn't perform or withstand the process of a light cleaning.  If you're not 100% happy from the beginning, then it's good to get things checked out.  Plus, it's not like one can go across the street and buy the same product from another vendor due to the uniqueness of the amp itself.  Hopefully, you'll get it back soon and begin to enjoy the full potential once again.


----------



## jimbob54

Jay





jaywillin said:


> tomorrow, joedoe and myself are going to have ourselves a mini-meet. i'm finally going to get to hear the senn 600, and 650
> joe's really eager to hear the rs1i.
> between the two of us, we should have enough gear to keep us entertained for the afternoon !


, jay, been toying with the idea of some Senn 600 or 650. Would appreciate a grado head perspective on both/either, particularly which of the 2 you would consider getting? Ta.


----------



## jaywillin

jimbob54 said:


> Jay
> , jay, been toying with the idea of some Senn 600 or 650. Would appreciate a grado head perspective on both/either, particularly which of the 2 you would consider getting? Ta.


 

 i've had limited exposure to headphones other than grado's , and i've always felt that it would be good to have at least one other brand of headphone just to have a change of pace from time to time.
 the 600 and 650 have both interested me for a long time, its going to be great being able to hear them here, with my own gear.
 i'll definitely report my findings, and probably some pics too !!


----------



## joseph69

wje said:


> I think you've made the right move.  It's unfortunate when something doesn't perform or withstand the process of a light cleaning.  If you're not 100% happy from the beginning, then it's good to get things checked out.  Plus, it's not like one can go across the street and buy the same product from another vendor due to the uniqueness of the amp itself.  Hopefully, you'll get it back soon and begin to enjoy the full potential once again.


 
 Thanks *WJE*, I haven't even heard its full potential yet, so I can't wait to get it back and enjoy it, thanks again.


----------



## wje

jaywillin said:


> i've had limited exposure to headphones other than grado's , and i've always felt that it would be good to have at least one other brand of headphone just to have a change of pace from time to time.
> the 600 and 650 have both interested me for a long time, its going to be great being able to hear them here, with my own gear.
> i'll definitely report my findings, and probably some pics too !!




Of the Sennheiser line, the HD-555 Tends to be my favorite. The highs are a bit more detailed, but a slight bit of less bass. But the detail I love.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Just figured I would give an update on the Ear+. I decided to send the unit back to Lloyd to be checked out. I did receive the new 12AX7 tube, but unfortunately while I was taking the old tube out, I went to wipe the amp down with an alcohol pad and removed the paint along the front edge of the amp, a lot of it just came right off, (I never installed the new tube to see if it solved my crackling/popping issue because I was so disgusted). I was going to repaint it myself but I am legally blind and I wasn't going to attempt to unsolder anything to remove the chassis, plus I wanted it to be original from the factory, and now it can also be checked by Lloyd for the issues I first encountered when I received it.
> Prior to this, I tried to connect my Adcom pre-amp (with remote volume control) to the Ear+, so I could set the volume on the Ear+ and use the remote volume from the Adcom, but it seems I couldn't do this, which really confused the hell out of me being the Ear+ has 2 inputs. One input I had my dac's L/R output going to) and then I tried the source outputs from the Adcom to the other input on the Ear+, but I couldn't get any volume from either the Adcom the Ear+, which I found very strange being the Adcom is a pre-amp and Ear+ is amp. So before I order the Alps remote volume control does anyone have any thoughts/suggestions on how to do this, or why I couldn't do this, so I don't have to go for the extra expense for the Alps? BTW, the Ear+ is not designed to be used with the main outputs from a pre-amp, I read/tried this and had a very low/distorted volume level, like the directions said it would.


 
  
 I am really sorry to hear about all of your trouble's with the MAD EAR, hopefully it will all get sorted and arrive back to you safely this time.
  
 If you have to clean your amp again, use lighter fluid as it will not harm the paint....according to Dr. Peppard.
  
 Trust me, when everything gets sorted...you are going to love this amp, paired with your RS1i.


----------



## JoeDoe

So today's mini meet with Jay was a total success! He's a very nice guy and very knowledgeable. Learned quite a bit.

Also got to hear his PS 500 and are as one. While I certainly enjoy the HD 6XX sound, hearing those offerings from Grado certainly confirmed my preference for that sound signature. Such clarity and detail! 

Now I have the oh so pleasant job of deciding which one to pursue!


----------



## whirlwind

Congrats on your mini-meet.
  
 Oh....and welcome aboard the Grado train


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> I am really sorry to hear about all of your trouble's with the MAD EAR, hopefully it will all get sorted and arrive back to you safely this time.
> 
> If you have to clean your amp again, use lighter fluid as it will not harm the paint....according to Dr. Peppard.
> 
> Trust me, when everything gets sorted...you are going to love this amp, paired with your RS1i.


 
 Thanks *whirlwind*, I appreciate your positive thinking. I'm most sure when I get it back this time it should be fine, and then I'm sure I'll enjoy the combo together, being I had a little taste of the combo and did enjoy the two together. I usually clean all of my equipment with alcohol pads, but this time like I said, it took the paint right off and I couldn't believe it. I'm sure you looked into the cleaning with lighter fluid, but that really surprises me. I think the next time I clean the Ear+ I'll use some windex or pledge. Have you ever cleaned your Ear+ with the lighter fluid? I so how did it come out?


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Thanks *whirlwind*, I appreciate your positive thinking. I'm most sure when I get it back this time it should be fine, and then I'm sure I'll enjoy the combo together, being I had a little taste of the combo and did enjoy the two together. I usually clean all of my equipment with alcohol pads, but this time like I said, it took the paint right off and I couldn't believe it. I'm sure you looked into the cleaning with lighter fluid, but that really surprises me. I think the next time I clean the Ear+ I'll use some windex or pledge. Have you ever cleaned your Ear+ with the lighter fluid? I so how did it come out?


 
  
 I have not used lighter fluid.
  
 My amp is about 6 or 7 years old and some of the print on the front of the amp that is on the two brass strips has begun to wear off.
  
 The print that says power, above the on/off switch....the print that says volume , over the volume knob ect.
  
 I e-mailed Dr. Peppard to see if I could get some new decals with that print on it......he sent me the two decals free of charge and told me to use fine steel wool to take the old decals off of the brass plates, then to clean the brass plates with lighter fluid, because if I over shot the brass plates by a little bit, it would not effect the paint.
  
 I have not done this yet, but it is on my to do list and should make my amp look as good as it sounds.


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> So today's mini meet with Jay was a total success! He's a very nice guy and very knowledgeable. Learned quite a bit.
> 
> Also got to hear his PS 500 and are as one. While I certainly enjoy the HD 6XX sound, hearing those offerings from Grado certainly confirmed my preference for that sound signature. Such clarity and detail!
> 
> Now I have the oh so pleasant job of deciding which one to pursue!


 

 yes, i'd say it was a success too ! while i did love finally getting to hear the sennheisers, and i really did like the 600, i didn't like it enough to make me want to part with the grado's i have.
 i could see myself having a 600 at some point, i felt it was much more balanced than the 650, faster, better rhythmically , it was more grado like ! lol
 had a great time joe, i'll be very interested to see which grado you get !


----------



## stacker45

The first Grados that I've heard were the RS1s at a local audio store. At the time, I was the proud owner of a pair of new in the box, HD600s. The salesperson was very nice. He let me go back to my car to get some of my own CDs. I started off with the HD600, then switched to the RS1, and the moment the music started, my jaw fell to the floor. and I felt sick to my stomach,  Let's just say that I knew instantly what peoples meant when refferring to the HD600s veil.
  
 Long story short, a few days later, I sold my HD600s, I went and got my Grado tatoo, nah!, I'm just kidding...or am I?, and never looked back. Now, I have to admit that the HD800 are some very good sounding headphones. And I would buy them in a heartbeat, but I know my girlfriend would never let me hear the end of it, if I got Sennheiser tatooed across my chest.


----------



## mcandmar

stacker45 said:


> The first Grados that I've heard were the RS1s at a local audio store. At the time, I was the proud owner of a pair of new in the box, HD600s. The salesperson was very nice. He let me go back to my car to get some of my own CDs. I started off with the HD600, then switched to the RS1, and the moment the music started, my jaw fell to the floor. and I felt sick to my stomach,  Let's just say that I knew instantly what peoples meant when refferring to the HD600s veil.
> 
> Long story short, a few days later, I sold my HD600s, I went and got my Grado tatoo, nah!, I'm just kidding...or am I?, and never looked back. Now, I have to admit that the HD800 are some very good sounding headphones. And I would buy them in a heartbeat, but I know my girlfriend would never let me hear the end of it, if I got Sennheiser tatooed across my chest.


 
  
 Reading that and looking at your signature made me lol, you sir got bit!


----------



## jonbmet

So I was on the Grado Labs website and clicked the "Take the Tour" tab and saw the picture below of a Grado employee. She's wearing headphones....and they're not Grados.


----------



## fleasbaby

LMAO...in her defense, its probably before they released the iGI and the GR8...


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> I have not used lighter fluid.
> 
> My amp is about 6 or 7 years old and some of the print on the front of the amp that is on the two brass strips has begun to wear off.
> 
> ...


 
 I also noticed the decals which you are talking about on my Ear+ where also coming off at the ends, so I just pressed them back on. Also I wasn't aware the plates that the decals are on where brass, mine looked like they where chrome, but I am legally blind so I could be mistaken, or being that yours is an earlier model maybe he used brass back then. But anyway I shipped it out this past Tuesday and it will arrive in 8-10 business days, so I figure I'll see it and the Alps remote volume control within this month sometime. I can't wait , once again. I'm glad I have the Adcom-710/LD1+ and Magni/Modi to listen with in the mean time. And by the way I enjoy each of these amps equally for their different sounds depending on which headphone/amp combo I use. Right now I'm using the 325's with the M/M and I'm enjoying it very much.


----------



## jonbmet

Maybe they're prototypes


----------



## parbaked

All the MAD amps I have seen have the front lettering a very "cheap" sticker over a chrome strip.
 The sticker will come off; the lettering will wipe off; the amp will still sound the great.
 To be honest, the good Dr. does not spend on chassis or cosmetics but if you take a peak inside, it's all good.
 I took all the stickers off my MAD power supply. It made me feel better...
 (the lettering with black background on the amp is a sticker over chrome strip)


----------



## joseph69

parbaked said:


> All the MAD amps I have seen have the front lettering a very "cheap" sticker over a chrome strip.
> The sticker will come off; the lettering will wipe off; the amp will still sound the great.
> To be honest, the good Dr. does not spend on chassis or cosmetics but if you take a peak inside, it's all good.
> I took all the stickers off my MAD power supply. It made me feel better...
> (the lettering with black background on the amp is a sticker over chrome strip)


 
 I actually thought of taking the stickers off myself, but wanted to keep it as original as possible. But I must say it looks much cleaner without them.


----------



## whirlwind

Yes, Dr. Peppard say that the strips that the stickers are adhered too are no longer brass.
  
 Does anybody know who te lucky person was yesterday that bought the RS1i off the B/S/T board for $350.
  
 Whoever it was got a fantastic deal, to say the least.


----------



## jonbmet

Wow a RS1 for the price of a used RS2


----------



## JoeDoe

Hey there Gradoheads, thought I'd share a link for some aspiring DIYers like myself. VibroLabs appears to be liquidating their stock on experimental/unfinished mahogany cups through eBay. They're described as being in various stages of production, or quality control rejects in need of revision.

http://bit.ly/17oyCCH

The cups with mesh and isolation tape are selling for $40 shipped.


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> The first Grados that I've heard were the RS1s at a local audio store. At the time, I was the proud owner of a pair of new in the box, HD600s. The salesperson was very nice. He let me go back to my car to get some of my own CDs. I started off with the HD600, then switched to the RS1, and the moment the music started, my jaw fell to the floor. and I felt sick to my stomach,  Let's just say that I knew instantly what peoples meant when refferring to the HD600s veil.
> 
> Long story short, a few days later, I sold my HD600s, I went and got my Grado tatoo, nah!, I'm just kidding...or am I?, and never looked back. Now, I have to admit that the HD800 are some very good sounding headphones. And I would buy them in a heartbeat, but I know my girlfriend would never let me hear the end of it, if I got Sennheiser tatooed across my chest.


 

 over the last few weeks, i had been listening to the ps500 with the L cushes, and yesterday after a brief stint with the senn 650, and not liking them, i listened to the 600, and very much preferred them over the 650.
 joe had put the g cushes on the 500's and they were still on them when i turned the system on this morning.
 the things i liked about the 600, the ps500 with the g cushes does, and does it better, treble sparkle, tight snappy bass, and i very much prefer the sound staging, i like being up front, not way in the back !
  
 yes, the senns are not as clear sounding , joe remarked to hearing things never heard before with the sennheisers


----------



## wje

jonbmet said:


> Wow a RS1 for the price of a used RS2


 
  
 Yes, but no pictures.  However, it did appear to come with the box, too.  Plus, it appeared like the "full" package to include the 15' Grado extension cable ($39.99 value), the 1/4" to 3.5mm Grado adapter ($14.99 value).  With the RS1i, the box isn't really a pizza box like the other models.  It is actually a heavier cardboard box, with better foam protection and is larger box (in height) to allow for the additional accessories (extension cable and adapter, which are now standard with the RS1i headphones).
  
 Link: http://www.head-fi.org/t/689594/grado-rs-1i


----------



## bassboysam

i'll never understand head-fi's obsession with boxes and packaging....


----------



## jonbmet

bassboysam said:


> i'll never understand head-fi's obsession with boxes and packaging....


 

 I can understand it for certain headphones. It's especially cool when you find a vintage pair of Grados (or other manufacturer) and the seller still has the original box and paperwork. Just adds to the "rareness" of the item.
  
 For me....collectible or not it's a pretty good sign that the owner took care of the cans.


----------



## bassboysam

Sure but when people write reviews and assign points to various aspects I don't get why the packaging is important. I would never factor that into my buying decision.


----------



## swspiers

bassboysam said:


> Sure but when people write reviews and assign points to various aspects I don't get why the packaging is important. I would never factor that into my buying decision.


 
 What's your most expensive headphone?  When I lay down $600 or more, I guess I do expect the fancy stuff.
  
 But I do get your point...


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> What's your most expensive headphone?  When I lay down $600 or more, I guess I do expect the fancy stuff.
> 
> But I do get your point...


 
  
 Yeah, I keep all original packing on any fairly high dollar item....I guess I am obsessed....lol
  
 I can not help it....it is just the way that I am...I take great care of my stuff and try to keep everything in very good shape.


----------



## jonbmet

I agree. Although the cases that come with the Audeze cans are pretty nice.


----------



## bassboysam

I'm not against keeping the packaging and taking care of stuff. I just don't get people compare headphones and factor in the packaging to decide which is better. It's like buying a car based on the decorations at the showroom.


----------



## JoeDoe

I worry about packaging only when there's a possibility of me reselling. Buyers feel much better about a secondhand purchase win original packaging is intact.


----------



## dotrunghieu

inside the headphone which has dark color than other GS1000is. Something wrong with my Grado?


----------



## wje

bassboysam said:


> i'll never understand head-fi's obsession with boxes and packaging....


 
  
 When an item gets to a certain cost, it certainly can be more attractive to buyers if the "full" package is present.  With most items, I don't keep boxes. If they are a higher level of item - from a cost perspective, then I'll keep the box.
  
 It's not about an obsession, but the more information or accessories that are available as when the item was purchased when new, it will always present itself better in a sale over a competing item that doesn't have those items.


----------



## parbaked

wje said:


> Yes, but no pictures.  However, it did appear to come with the box, too.  Plus, it appeared like the "full" package to include the 15' Grado extension cable ($39.99 value), the 1/4" to 3.5mm Grado adapter ($14.99 value).  With the RS1i, the box isn't really a pizza box like the other models.  It is actually a heavier cardboard box, with better foam protection and is larger box (in height) to allow for the additional accessories (extension cable and adapter, which are now standard with the RS1i headphones).
> 
> Link: http://www.head-fi.org/t/689594/grado-rs-1i


 
 The history of the bigger RS1 box and free extension cable is interesting.
 Grado used to sell the RS1 in a handmade wood box, outsourced from a wood shop.

  
 The original source stopped supplying and Grado, I think, tried 1-2 other sources before giving up on the idea of being able to "give away" a free wood box with the RS1.
 Instead of raising prices on RS1 to cover the cost of the box (remember that Grado almost never raises prices) they had to go to the bigger, better cardboard box.
 To compensate for the lack of wood box, Grado decided to give an extension cable with the RS1.
 Grado fans were really unhappy to lose the wood box...


----------



## jonbmet

Don't the boxes sell for as much as the headphones these days?


----------



## jonbmet

dotrunghieu said:


> inside the headphone which has dark color than other GS1000is. Something wrong with my Grado?


 
 How old are they? I think it's probably just oil from your skin or the cloth soaked up some of the adhesive grado uses.


----------



## parbaked

jonbmet said:


> Don't the boxes sell for as much as the headphones these days?


 
 Not quite, but collectors definitely want them.
 One should never store Grados in vintage boxes.
 The old green foam deteriorates and will get in the drivers.
 Joe Grado throws away any HP-1000 boxes sent to him with headphones for repair - he refuses to return the boxes.
 They are a major cause of problems for vintage Grados.


----------



## austonia

.


----------



## jonbmet

I see the best RS1 deals on audiogon. They do not last long though.


----------



## austonia

.


----------



## jonbmet

You might have some luck with google alerts. See the screen capture below. I filled it out for "akg audiogon" since I know there's a listing for one on the site. Shows a result sample to the right.


----------



## jimbob54

dotrunghieu said:


> [COLOR=222222] inside the headphone which has dark color than other GS1000is. Something wrong with my Grado?[/COLOR]


Noticed any issues with how they sound? If not, wouldn't worry.


----------



## brtchehuo

yes,i think so, A recent thread in which the MS-1i was described in an unflattering way compelled me to pull the HD650 off my head (we've been inseparable since she entered my life 2 weeks ago lol) and dig out an old friend from the pizza box.thanks


----------



## jeffrocc

Sorry to be piping in so late on this poster's musing, but to the issue of taking a vintage GRADO 1000 and attacking the tarnished finish, please don't !!!!!!! That very tarnish, or "patina" in the antique world, is so important to establishing its age and life. This is particularly true with guitars, where a refinish will dramatically reduce its value and can even effect tone. Any vintage collector would jump at the opportunity to get a set like that which show their age and probably colorful history. If you refinish, they are really no different then a pair fresh off the shelf. I'd like to say this is just my opinion, but it's really quite well known in the world of antiques and vintage instruments.


----------



## austonia

.


----------



## joseph69

Just reporting back about the Ear+HD. Lloyd e-mailed me a little while ago and let me know that he received the amp already and is going to take care of it, and also put the Alps remote volume control on the order Queue, so hopefully I'll have it back sooner than I thought!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Just reporting back about the Ear+HD. Lloyd e-mailed me a little while ago and let me know that he received the amp already and is going to take care of it, and also put the Alps remote volume control on the order Queue, so hopefully I'll have it back sooner than I thought!


 

 very good sir !!


----------



## whirlwind

Great news, Joseph....you will be enjoying your amp in no time.


----------



## joseph69

Thanks a lot guys, much appreciated!


----------



## austonia

.


----------



## jaywillin

if anyone is looking for a tube amp, and has a little cash laying around, just hit the buy it now button !
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pleiades-Electra-Electron-Tube-Headphone-OTL-Class-A-Amplifier-Sennheiser-HD-580-/231089651842?pt=US_Pro_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item35ce044082
  
 free shipping too !


----------



## SJWorne

jaywillin said:


> if anyone is looking for a tube amp, and has a little cash laying around, just hit the buy it now button !
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pleiades-Electra-Electron-Tube-Headphone-OTL-Class-A-Amplifier-Sennheiser-HD-580-/231089651842?pt=US_Pro_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item35ce044082
> 
> free shipping too !


 
 Damn.


----------



## joseph69

I have some extra cash, so I think I'll buy it, I wouldn't want to pass up a deal like this!!!


----------



## HPiper

I don't know what you guys are complaining about, he is throwing in a headphone along with it and not just any headphone, a vintage, collectors item..HD580. Probably still has the original headband pad and earpads too. I may have to sell my car but what the heck.


----------



## bassboysam

jaywillin said:


> if anyone is looking for a tube amp, and has a little cash laying around, just hit the buy it now button !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


lol! if it's 2 tubes and resistor why can't i just build one for $25?


----------



## mcandmar

Because it uses near field output transformerless single ended try old technology.  Its a bit of a niche market.


----------



## CH23

jaywillin said:


> if anyone is looking for a tube amp, and has a little cash laying around, just hit the buy it now button !
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pleiades-Electra-Electron-Tube-Headphone-OTL-Class-A-Amplifier-Sennheiser-HD-580-/231089651842?pt=US_Pro_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item35ce044082
> 
> free shipping too !


 

 oops.
  
 wanted to place a bid but accidentally pressed "buy it now"


----------



## austonia

.


----------



## fleasbaby

You know, if he offered it for $50, he'd probably sell tons of them. I would buy one...

Who am I to judge though, I have a rare Neil Young LP up there for $300...


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> very good sir !!


 

 Hey Jay, did I see correctly that you are interested in the Alpha Dogs?
  
 I have to warn you, they are the 'anti-Grado' in a lot of ways.  Don't get me wrong, I love 'em.  And they also allow me to fully appreciate the awesomeness of my lowly 225i's.  But I cannot think of any headphone more diametrically opposed to the Grado 'house sound'.  But for me, they are a great companion.
  
 Let me know if you want more info!


----------



## whirlwind

fleasbaby said:


> You know, if he offered it for $50, he'd probably sell tons of them. I would buy one...
> 
> Who am I to judge though, I have a rare Neil Young LP up there for $300...


 
  
  
 Ahhhh.....I love Brother Neil.....what album?


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Hey Jay, did I see correctly that you are interested in the Alpha Dogs?
> 
> I have to warn you, they are the 'anti-Grado' in a lot of ways.  Don't get me wrong, I love 'em.  And they also allow me to fully appreciate the awesomeness of my lowly 225i's.  But I cannot think of any headphone more diametrically opposed to the Grado 'house sound'.  But for me, they are a great companion.
> 
> Let me know if you want more info!


 

 well, kinda interested , i keep thinking maybe i'd like a planar, i tried the hifiman he 4, liked it, but it was a little hard up top for me. so, then started doing a little reading on the mad dog, which lead to the alpha dog, and in looking at the sale thread, i've wondered about the audeze lcd2, and the truth is i love my two grado's, but i'm always wondering
 if they are that "anti grado" maybe if i'm wanting more, i should go further up the grado tree , yikes lol (i can't let the wife know lol)
  
 also, i sometimes think i'd like a closed set of head phones, the akg 550's are ok, but they don't really excite me


----------



## fleasbaby

whirlwind said:


> Ahhhh.....I love Brother Neil.....what album?




He is a gem. Harvest is firmly entrenched in the soundtrack of my youth...

It's his self-titled. When the LP was first released they used Haeco-CSG technology in the pressing. Neil heard it and had it re-pressed and the originals recalled. He hated the sound...

I am flogging a copy of the Haeco-CSG version. I think I am being optimistic on the price though.


----------



## whirlwind

^^ Nice ^^
  
 Keep On Rockin In The Free World Bro & watch out for those Welfare Mothers....They Make Better Lovers You Know


----------



## fleasbaby

LMAO...

Well, no chance of that. I am strictly focused on Searchin' for That Heart of Gold.


----------



## zeinharis

jaywillin said:


> well, kinda interested , i keep thinking maybe i'd like a planar, i tried the hifiman he 4, liked it, but it was a little hard up top for me. so, then started doing a little reading on the mad dog, which lead to the alpha dog, and in looking at the sale thread, i've wondered about the audeze lcd2, and the truth is i love my two grado's, but i'm always wondering
> if they are that "anti grado" maybe if i'm wanting more, i should go further up the grado tree , yikes lol (i can't let the wife know lol)
> 
> also, i sometimes think i'd like a closed set of head phones, the akg 550's are ok, but they don't really excite me




IMHO with vegan pads the Audeze is more like the PS-500, awesome bass (but it goes deeper in the sub-bass region than the PS-500) with liquid mids and laidback trebles, if you love the PS-500 then you might love the Audeze, you should try them jay


----------



## swspiers

zeinharis said:


> IMHO with vegan pads the Audeze is more like the PS-500, awesome bass (but it goes deeper in the sub-bass region than the PS-500) with liquid mids and laidback trebles, if you love the PS-500 then you might love the Audeze, you should try them jay


 

 Yeah, I have not heard the Audeze, but I do have two planar cans, listed in my signature.  As much as I love the Grado's, there is something to be said about the absolute power of true bass down to 30 Hz.  The planars deliver.  The Alphas go as deep as anything I've ever heard, but it's not exaggerated or boomy.  It's an awesome experience.
  
 But man, they can be pricey, especially regarding amplification.  I use the HE adapter on speaker taps, so power is never, and I mean never, an issue or a problem.
  
 For me, I use my planars for high-resolution stuff that I am confident is superbly mastered.  For every day use, the Grado's are my can of choice.


----------



## jaywillin

zeinharis said:


> IMHO with vegan pads the Audeze is more like the PS-500, awesome bass (but it goes deeper in the sub-bass region than the PS-500) with liquid mids and laidback trebles, if you love the PS-500 then you might love the Audeze, you should try them jay


 
  
  


swspiers said:


> Yeah, I have not heard the Audeze, but I do have two planar cans, listed in my signature.  As much as I love the Grado's, there is something to be said about the absolute power of true bass down to 30 Hz.  The planars deliver.  The Alphas go as deep as anything I've ever heard, but it's not exaggerated or boomy.  It's an awesome experience.
> 
> But man, they can be pricey, especially regarding amplification.  I use the HE adapter on speaker taps, so power is never, and I mean never, an issue or a problem.
> 
> For me, I use my planars for high-resolution stuff that I am confident is superbly mastered.  For every day use, the Grado's are my can of choice.


 

 i do love the ps500,
 i think i have power covered with the lyr
 the lcd 2.2's are about 1.5 hrs away, and i could probably get them this week, weekend
 oh the humanity !!! lol


----------



## markm1

May I submit-that Led Zeppelin's triple disc live recording "How the West Was Won" and their recent reunion "Celebration Day"  released last year sounds about perfect on my 225i's.


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> i do love the ps500,
> i think i have power covered with the lyr
> the lcd 2.2's are about 1.5 hrs away, and i could probably get them this week, weekend
> oh the humanity !!! lol


 
 Who are you fooling Jay.  Once you get a planar, you'll want to stop up to the Mjolnir


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Who are you fooling Jay.  Once you get a planar, you'll want to stop up to the Mjolnir


 

 i did look !! lol
 but i love tubes !


----------



## jaywillin

well, it looks like i'll be able to compare the lcd2.2, the ps500, and rs1i, THE PLAN(yeah i know) is that one will go.
 i did have to make one sacrifice , the uberfrost, and some cash for the audeze's, glad i have the explorer to do the DACing
 and i got sold the akg's today too, so, some inventory moving here at the ranch !


----------



## Jodiuh

I'm looking @ getting a pair of 325i's and am wondering what the best sounding ear pad is?
  
 These?
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006GCCO0/ref=oh_details_o09_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
  
 Hmm...unavailable. These are the same, no?
  
 http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/544613-REG/Grado_L_CUSH_L_CUSH_Replacement_Foam_Ear.html
  
 The amazon listing notes large, but b&h does not.


----------



## parbaked

Same pads. Buy from BHP with confidence.
 Those are the pads your 325is came with originally.


----------



## semicoln

jodiuh said:


> I'm looking @ getting a pair of 325i's and am wondering what the best sounding ear pad is?
> 
> These?
> 
> ...




L cush only comes in one size. The 325 was designed with L cush in mind, I'd say that's the best place to start and probably the best sounding but that's subjective. B&H is a good place to buy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jodiuh

Wait, does the 325i come w/ the L cushions?


----------



## sinnottj

jodiuh said:


> Wait, does the 325i come w/ the L cushions?


 

 Yes:
  
 http://www.gradolabs.com/page_headphones.php?item=71ea2b53c254a6a29f7da233d0238ccd
  
 SR60i / SR80i / SR125i come with the S Cushions (aka 'comfies')
  
 SR225i / SR325i / PS500 / RS2i / RS1i come with the L Cushions (aka 'bowls')
  
 Only the GS1000i & PS1000 come with the larger G Cushions (aka 'salad bowls')


----------



## Jodiuh

thx


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> well, it looks like i'll be able to compare the lcd2.2, the ps500, and rs1i, THE PLAN(yeah i know) is that one will go.
> i did have to make one sacrifice , the uberfrost, and some cash for the audeze's, glad i have the explorer to do the DACing
> and i got sold the akg's today too, so, some inventory moving here at the ranch !


 
 I can't wait to hear your impressions of the LCD 2.2....I tried the Hifiman HE-400, because I was very curious, I ended up not liking them.....I am curious about the LCD Audeze also.....I must say that they do look heavy and the ear pads look like they would be hot.
  
 I am very interested in your findings with them sonically, however.
  


fleasbaby said:


> LMAO...
> 
> Well, no chance of that. I am strictly focused on Searchin' for That Heart of Gold.


 
 Hey, when you get time...."send me a cheeseburger & a new rolling stone"!


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> I can't wait to hear your impressions of the LCD 2.2....I tried the Hifiman HE-400, because I was very curious, I ended up not liking them.....I am curious about the LCD Audeze also.....I must say that they do look heavy and the ear pads look like they would be hot.
> 
> I am very interested in your findings with them sonically, however.


 
  
 i'm going to go ahead and assume that they aren't going to be very comfortable, i just have in my mind that i want one
 non grado headphone, and i was really thinking a closed one, and was thinking about the alpha dogs.
 did some reading on the alpha's(still high interest there) and the audeze's. i found there is about a 6-7 week wait for the AD.
 when i saw these lcd's on the sale thread, and the guy lived an just over an hour away, and looked like he might
 have interest in a bifrost,i felt the headphone god's speak to me, 'jay, aaaaauuuuudeze"  i made an offer, and we made medicine.
 the journey continues...............
 oh, i tried the hifiman he-4,  treble a little hard, didn't keep them real long


----------



## whirlwind

That is great that he is not far away....you can go and listen to them.....what a great plus


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> That is great that he is not far away....you can go and listen to them.....what a great plus


 

 i'm baaaaaaaaaaaaack ! lol
  
 where'd all this bass come from ??


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> i'm baaaaaaaaaaaaack ! lol
> 
> where'd all this bass come from ??


 

 Yeah.  Planar bass can be addictive.
  
 Yet, it's Friday night, I have two world-class planar headphones, and what am I doing?
  
 Watching 'The Killing' on Netflix with my trusty 225i's, and seriously thinking about the GS1000's or the RS-1 again. 
  
 My only gripe with Grado is the lack of meaningful bass below 60 Hz.  The slope is pretty abrupt, not noticeable for most rock that I listen to, but on my 'audiophile' recordings it's pretty obvious.  Other than that, I still go to the Grado's more times than not.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Yeah.  Planar bass can be addictive.
> 
> Yet, it's Friday night, I have two world-class planar headphones, and what am I doing?
> 
> ...


 

 i'm listening to widespread panic live from bean town on mixlr, second set just started,
 and watching an auction on ebay on some gs1000's i was eyeing until, well you know lol
 3hrs left, $566
 after i picked up the lcd's, since i was so close, i went and checked out the emotiva folks, that was pretty cool, no headphones, but heard an incredible computer audio system, saw the new carver amp, el84 based, listened to some tunes, chatted, all in all, a very good trip !


----------



## joseph69

Congratulations on the LCD 2.2's! I didn't realize this was you posting because I usually look for the avatar and you changed yours and threw me off. I can't wait to hear your impressions/comparisons with the Grados you own, and which type of headphone you prefer. Enjoy.


----------



## wje

jodiuh said:


> Wait, does the 325i come w/ the L cushions?


 
  
 Yes.  Also, with the 8-conductor cable -- as long as you didn't get one of the earlier 325i models.  The SR-325i that I had (Golden anniversary model) only had a 4-conductor cable.


----------



## wje

jaywillin said:


> i'm baaaaaaaaaaaaack ! lol
> 
> where'd all this bass come from ??


 
  
 More bass, but at the price of a heavier headphone too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Plus, you'll have more amp angst as the world of planars usually gets people all worked up for amps, too.  However, don't forget, it's all about the music.  Gear will come and go, but the music will stay.


----------



## swspiers

wje said:


> More bass, but at the price of a heavier headphone too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 He's got a Lyr, so that's covered.  I'll still bet Jay gets a Mjolnir at some point though...


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> i'm listening to widespread panic live from bean town on mixlr, second set just started,
> and watching an auction on ebay on some gs1000's i was eyeing until, well you know lol
> 3hrs left, $566


 
 I saw that, but I just bought the Alpha Dogs, and  I also need to get a fretless bass, so the budget is torn at the moment.
  
 I am thinking of putting the 5LE's up for trade though


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations on the LCD 2.2's! I didn't realize this was you posting because I usually look for the avatar and you changed yours and threw me off. I can't wait to hear your impressions/comparisons with the Grados you own, and which type of headphone you prefer. Enjoy.


 

 thanks ! getting them happened pretty fast, i was hypnotized ! and they ain't grado's thats for sure ! lol,
 yeah, warren chi had a friend whose son had some pretty bad trouble and wound up in the hospital, and a lot of folks had changed to the juvenile diabetes sign,my step brother has had diabetes his whole life, and i was found to be diabetic (type 2) a year or so ago,
 i'll change back before long i'm sure !


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> thanks ! getting them happened pretty fast, i was hypnotized ! and they ain't grado's thats for sure ! lol,
> yeah, warren chi had a friend whose son had some pretty bad trouble and wound up in the hospital, and a lot of folks had changed to the juvenile diabetes sign,my step brother has had diabetes his whole life, and i was found to be diabetic (type 2) a year or so ago,
> i'll change back before long i'm sure !


 
 Jay, I also have diabetes since I'm 11 years old, I'm now 45, this is why I'm legally blind, and didn't even realize the logo (can'y see the small print). Sorry to hear this news, hope everything works out well for both you and your friends, friends son. Best regards, and always look on the upside. Even though I'm legally blind, I'm thankful for everything good/bad in my life because there are a lot of people worse off, I pray for them rather than myself. Once again enjoy your new headphones. BTW, please try not to kill me too much with these headphones, so I'm not tempted!!!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Jay, I also have diabetes since I'm 11 years old, I'm now 45, this is why I'm legally blind, and didn't even realize the logo (can'y see the small print). Sorry to hear this news, hope everything works out well for both you and your friends, friends son. Best regards, and always look on the upside. Even though I'm legally blind, I'm thankful for everything good/bad in my life because there are a lot of people worse off, I pray for them rather than myself. Once again enjoy your new headphones. BTW, please try not to kill me too much with these headphones, so I'm not tempted!!!


 

 oh thanks, i'm on metformin, my a1c's have been fine, i'm one of those who was hypoglycemic all my life, so i was predisposed , now, i'm 49, and overweight, and don't get enough excercise, and most of those things i can change if i get of my butt !! lol, hey, if we are grateful and enjoy life, we're the luckiest folks on the earth, attitude is everything !!
 warren chi is one of the moderators here, and involved with the audio scene, it was a friend of his whose son wound up in the hospital, everything turned out ok i believe, the folks chaging avatars was just a show of support, and awareness ,
 don't worry about the LCD's joseph, actually, they aren't all that great !! ( was that convincing ??)


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> i'm listening to widespread panic live from bean town on mixlr, second set just started,
> and watching an auction on ebay on some gs1000's i was eyeing until, well you know lol
> 3hrs left, $566
> after i picked up the lcd's, since i was so close, i went and checked out the emotiva folks, that was pretty cool, no headphones, but heard an incredible computer audio system, saw the new carver amp, el84 based, listened to some tunes, chatted, all in all, a very good trip !


 
 Congrats on your  lcd's


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> oh thanks, i'm on metformin, my a1c's have been fine, i'm one of those who was hypoglycemic all my life, so i was predisposed , now, i'm 49, and overweight, and don't get enough excercise, and most of those things i can change if i get of my butt !! lol, hey, if we are grateful and enjoy life, we're the luckiest folks on the earth, attitude is everything !!
> warren chi is one of the moderators here, and involved with the audio scene, it was a friend of his whose son wound up in the hospital, everything turned out ok i believe, the folks chaging avatars was just a show of support, and awareness ,
> don't worry about the LCD's joseph, actually, they aren't all that great !! ( was that convincing ??)


 
 Glad to hear every things well. I'm not to sure that was very convincing, especially with that grin!


----------



## whirlwind

Just threw my G-Cushions on the RS1i to give them a spin this morning.
  
 This is just bliss  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIkOaTVu8uM


----------



## SoulSyde

Pearl Jam + HiFi-M8 + MS1i = Daughter Approved


----------



## parbaked

Great picture of your little girl!
 Looks like a future fan for sure!


----------



## fleasbaby

If we're sharing cute kids...here's mine enjoying a little vintage SR80 pink goodness. She asked to listen to the Pitch Perfect soundtrack unfortunately, but at least she's on the right track with gear...


----------



## bbophead

I really like planar bass.  But, that's all I like about them.


----------



## bassboysam

this is sounding really good on my RS1s and E10.
  
 Lucifer's Friend - Where the Groupies Killed the Blues.
  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqPSfEpW_10


----------



## dwayniac

I didn't plan on it but I bought a 225i after having the 80i for a little while. The price was too tempting. I occasionally look through Amazon Warehouse Deals for open box items and I found them for $157.

I have also finally experienced the pairing of Grado headphones with a tube amp and vintage tubes. That is a perfect combination.


----------



## whirlwind

dwayniac said:


> I didn't plan on it but I bought a 225i after having the 80i for a little while. The price was too tempting. I occasionally look through Amazon Warehouse Deals for open box items and I found them for $157.
> 
> I have also finally experienced the pairing of Grado headphones with a tube amp and vintage tubes. That is a perfect combination.


 
 Congrats.
  
 That is a great price!


----------



## parbaked

dwayniac said:


> I have also finally experienced the pairing of Grado headphones with a tube amp and vintage tubes. That is a perfect combination.


 
 Which amps did you enjoy with your Grados?


----------



## jaywillin

dwayniac said:


> I didn't plan on it but I bought a 225i after having the 80i for a little while. The price was too tempting. I occasionally look through Amazon Warehouse Deals for open box items and I found them for $157.
> 
> I have also finally experienced the pairing of Grado headphones with a tube amp and vintage tubes. That is a perfect combination.


 

 my third grado was a $150 delivered from amazon,
 too bad for my wallet that i didn't stop there !!


----------



## jaywillin

some great covers here guys !!
  
 http://mountainjam.com/top-10-covers-of-mountain-jam-2013/


----------



## fleasbaby

dwayniac said:


> I didn't plan on it but I bought a 225i after having the 80i for a little while. The price was too tempting. I occasionally look through Amazon Warehouse Deals for open box items and I found them for $157.
> 
> I have also finally experienced the pairing of Grado headphones with a tube amp and vintage tubes. That is a perfect combination.


 

 The 225i is the only Grado I have owned twice...I also had a pair of 225 with pink drivers. Definitely the perfect spot in the Grado line up. They respond really well to wooden cups as well if you feel adventurous.


----------



## dwayniac

parbaked said:


> Which amps did you enjoy with your Grados?





I have an entry level Bravo Audio Ocean as my first tube amp. I immediatly swtiched tubes because the stock tube is horrible. I currently have three vintage tubes and they are far superior with my SR80i. An American made Amperex adds warmth and baas that I find appealing and the same with an RCA tube. I haven't gotten to the Philips tube yet and I have two Japanese tubes on the way.


----------



## wje

jaywillin said:


> some great covers here guys !!
> 
> http://mountainjam.com/top-10-covers-of-mountain-jam-2013/


 
  
 Yes!  There are not too many artists nowadays that can top Warren Haynes with his talent.  There are others that I can't forget, though.  Joe Banamassa., Stevie Ray Vaughn, Clapton, Buddy Guy, Derek Trucks, and the list goes on ...
  
 On the Grados, I really tend to love acoustic guitars, though.  The string detail really comes through well.


----------



## jaywillin

oh my freaking god !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    (the asgard 2 just arrived)   the lcd2.2 likes the lyr, it LOVES the A2 !!
 its been very rare that i've ever preferred solid state to tubes, but the lyr isn't the best match for the audeze
 its good, but any reservation i had about the lcd's bass not seeming quite right, a little loose, wooly etc whatever is said in some PM's
 i take it all back ,
 A2 for the LCD, little dot for the grado's !!  anyone want a lyr ?? its great with grado's , lol


----------



## whirlwind

^^ Nice!^^
  
 Sell the Lyr to help fund the Audeze


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> oh my freaking god !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Jay- this is the reason I stay away from tubes.  They're great for midrange, but nothing grabs onto the lowest octave like solid state.  I find it true in pro bass gear and home audio alike.
  
 How much you thinking on selling the Lyr for?  And yes, this is one more step on the way to the eventual Mjolnir


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> oh my freaking god !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'd take it!


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> Jay- this is the reason I stay away from tubes.  They're great for midrange, but nothing grabs onto the lowest octave like solid state.  I find it true in pro bass gear and home audio alike.
> 
> How much you thinking on selling the Lyr for?  And yes, this is one more step on the way to the eventual Mjolnir :tongue_smile:


Toooobes forever!


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> I'd take it!


 

 i ain't giving it away, but i'll make anyone here a sweet deal, tubes included just PM me !


----------



## jaywillin

bassboysam said:


> Toooobes forever!


 

 still loves the tubes, keeping the little dot !


----------



## bassboysam

jaywillin said:


> still loves the tubes, keeping the little dot !





That ain't tube. You need power tubes and iron for the real thing


----------



## swspiers

bassboysam said:


> Toooobes forever!




Hmmm. Same debate, different forum. Now we just need Greenboy to design headphones...


----------



## jaywillin

bassboysam said:


> That ain't tube. You need power tubes and iron for the real thing


 
 such as ???
  


swspiers said:


> Hmmm. Same debate, different forum. Now we just need Greenboy to design headphones...


 
 while i enjoy a good debate, i'm not debating, i love the lyr and now the asgard, and i'd be keeping the lyr if it weren't the lcd's
 i'm one happy camper !!


----------



## joseph69

Congratulations on the newly arrived Asgard 2, glad you love it, enjoy your new setup!!!
 Still waiting on the Ear+, it is in Lloyds possession, but haven't heard anything as far as it being shipped back, and I've only been teased by the RS/Ear+ combo since I only had it for a short time and it wasn't working properly. I'm sure glad that I have the LD1+ which I've been listening to with the 80' and the 325's, and have been really enjoying them together. I haven't even listened to the RS's since I sent the Ear+ back, I'm waiting just to hear them together again so I have a really nice experience for myself when I receive it. Enjoy!!!


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> Hmmm. Same debate, different forum. Now we just need Greenboy to design headphones...



 Don't know how he'd fit a 6 inch mid driver in headphone 



jaywillin said:


> such as ???




Anything without opamps and an output transformer.


----------



## wje

I'm not sure how I sit with respect to the tubes vs. solid state debate, but here are my simple (sound) observations.
  
 - With the Little Dot I+, the Grados really do quite well.
  
 - With my Audio-GD Fun amplifier, I tend to prefer using the Beyerdynamic DT-770, and my Sennheiser HD-555 with that amp.  I don't like the Grado performance with this amp nearly as well.
  
 Again, just a simple observation based on many, many hours of listening.   Then again, the Little Dot I+ does give us the best of both worlds - tubes and solid state in a nice hybrid package.


----------



## bearFNF

Variety is the spice of life after all, I like SS and tubes, it all depends on the mood and the music.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have a beer and enjoy, or in my case whiskey


----------



## parbaked

bassboysam said:


> Anything without opamps and an output transformer.


 
 Unfortunately the transformer seems to be required for Grados.
 Life would be so much easier (more choices) if Grados paired well with OTL amps!


----------



## bassboysam

I found the LD MKIII matched well with Grados. WA6 is better though but I don't think that's all attributed to the transformer in the WA6.


----------



## barid

parbaked said:


> Unfortunately the transformer seems to be required for Grados.
> Life would be so much easier (more choices) if Grados paired well with OTL amps!


 
  
 Love my Grados with the WA2.  No transformer needed


----------



## parbaked

barid said:


> Love my Grados with the WA2.  No transformer needed


 
 That's good to hear! More options required.
 The WA2 is certainly a great choice, especially if you have a range of cans to use, but would you buy it only for Grados?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations on the newly arrived Asgard 2, glad you love it, enjoy your new setup!!!
> Still waiting on the Ear+, it is in Lloyds possession, but haven't heard anything as far as it being shipped back, and I've only been teased by the RS/Ear+ combo since I only had it for a short time and it wasn't working properly. I'm sure glad that I have the LD1+ which I've been listening to with the 80' and the 325's, and have been really enjoying them together. I haven't even listened to the RS's since I sent the Ear+ back, I'm waiting just to hear them together again so I have a really nice experience for myself when I receive it. Enjoy!!!


 

 the old delaying gratification !
 i'm horrible at it !! i want what i want, and i want it yesterday lol


----------



## jaywillin

bassboysam said:


> Don't know how he'd fit a 6 inch mid driver in headphone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 and yet another path unexplored for me !


----------



## barid

parbaked said:


> That's good to hear! More options required.
> The WA2 is certainly a great choice, especially if you have a range of cans to use, but would you buy it only for Grados?




Probably not. It would not have come to mind if i only had grados. SERENDIPITY!


----------



## gefski

barid said:


> Love my Grados with the WA2.  No transformer needed




Looking at that beautiful WA2 on the Woo site, it appears to have output transformers on each side of what I assume is the main power transformer in the middle. Just like my Quicksilver and Sonic Frontiers speaker amps. Yet it says it's OTL. Do tell about it!


----------



## HPiper

bearfnf said:


> Variety is the spice of life after all, I like SS and tubes, it all depends on the mood and the music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Same here, I have my MkIII tube setup with my sacd player and my SS Headroom computer setup with a Modi dac.  I have my 325i on the tube setup and my 225i on the computer, which I am listening to at the moment. They both sound really good, I don't feel I am missing much no matter which one I listen to.


----------



## whirlwind

I like both tube and solid state...it is just all about the right synergy that floats your boat...whatever that takes.


----------



## bassboysam

gefski said:


> Looking at that beautiful WA2 on the Woo site, it appears to have output transformers on each side of what I assume is the main power transformer in the middle. Just like my Quicksilver and Sonic Frontiers speaker amps. Yet it says it's OTL. Do tell about it!


those would be the power transformers. They don't really affect the tone like an output transformer.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> some great covers here guys !!
> 
> http://mountainjam.com/top-10-covers-of-mountain-jam-2013/


 
 Thanks for that!
  


wje said:


> Yes!  There are not too many artists nowadays that can top Warren Haynes with his talent.  There are others that I can't forget, though.  Joe Banamassa., Stevie Ray Vaughn, Clapton, Buddy Guy, Derek Trucks, and the list goes on ...
> 
> On the Grados, I really tend to love acoustic guitars, though.  The string detail really comes through well.


 
 I agree, Warren Hayes is top notch!


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Thanks for that!
> 
> I agree, Warren Hayes is top notch!


 

 you're quite welcome !!
 and, warren is one of those rare individuals that makes whoever he's playing with better, plus, he's just a very generous man, i'm a huge warren fan (plus, he's got a helluva voice! )


----------



## jaywillin

i've got it all set up for easier comparison

  
  
 the little dot is crying, it wants to play too !!

  
 maybe i'll just keep it all !!! lol


----------



## whirlwind

^^ Yeah, it is all great stuff ^^


----------



## markm1

hpiper said:


> Same here, I have my MkIII tube setup with my sacd player and my SS Headroom computer setup with a Modi dac.  I have my 325i on the tube setup and my 225i on the computer, which I am listening to at the moment. They both sound really good, I don't feel I am missing much no matter which one I listen to.


 
 Hey just curious-having just the 225i myself-do you think the fact that you have a good and a potentiall "better" HP affect your analysis of amp? I would assume everything generally sounds better on the 325. Or, perhaps they are close enough to compare amps.


----------



## bassboysam

markm1 said:


> Hey just curious-having just the 225i myself-do you think the fact that you have a good and a potentiall "better" HP affect your analysis of amp? I would assume everything generally sounds better on the 325. Or, perhaps they are close enough to compare amps.


I had both the 225 and 325 at the same time with the MKIII. There was very little difference other than a bit more bass and treble with the 325.


----------



## TristenT92

I'm using mostly my he-400 right now, but I'm thinking about getting pair of <$200 open headphones for traveling use.  Haven't tried any grado's yet.  Are these good all around cans?


----------



## swspiers

tristent92 said:


> I'm using mostly my he-400 right now, but I'm thinking about getting pair of <$200 open headphones for traveling use.  Haven't tried any grado's yet.  Are these good all around cans?


 

 That's kind of like going to a bar and asking if anyone likes beer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 .
 Personally, I think that the 225i's I own are the best all around can that I own.  Not the best technically, but the most fun to listen to.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Jay- this is the reason I stay away from tubes.  They're great for midrange, but nothing grabs onto the lowest octave like solid state.  I find it true in pro bass gear and home audio alike.
> 
> How much you thinking on selling the Lyr for?  _*And yes, this is one more step on the way to the eventual Mjolni*_r


 
 i've never heard anything home/personal/headphone audio gear in balanced operation,
  
 so, here's the big question, why would i want to go balanced, what are the real , audible, advantages ??


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> i've never heard anything home/personal/headphone audio gear in balanced operation,
> 
> so, here's the big question, why would i want to go balanced, what are the real , audible, advantages ??


 

 My controversial answer is.......................nothing.  There are no audible advantages, as long as the volume is matched between the single-ended and that balanced signal, neither method alters the sound.  Except over long distances and when dealing with high levels of power, but that's in the pro-audio world.
  
 The only reason I use balanced is because buying the HE adapter was the cheapest way possible for me to power my 5LE's by hooking it to the speaker outs on my receiver.  I also got the balanced cable for the Alpha Dogs for the same reason- and I have a balanced to SE adapter for when I run into my HP out of the receiver. 
  
 Still, when I get the Oppo BDP-105, I will most likely get a balanced amp for a fully-balanced signal path.  Why?  Because I think it looks cool, and if I like my rig, it seems to sound better.


----------



## jonbmet

Looking to buy some speakers soon. Can anyone recommend a speaker that would appeal to someone who likes the Grado sound?


----------



## zeinharis

Congrats on the LCD2 and the Schiit Jay, I know you gonna love them  . The LCDs and the Grados complement each other with its own merits


----------



## wje

jonbmet said:


> Looking to buy some speakers soon. Can anyone recommend a speaker that would appeal to someone who likes the Grado sound?


 
  
 The "RC" line by Energy.  Or, to get a bit closer to neutral, but with good sound, the Monitor Audio "RS" or "RX" line.  The RS is slightly older, while the newer is the "RX" line. The RS and RX are a part of the silver line.  As far as platinum line from them goes - get your wallet out ... and your credit car .... and a home equity line of credit too.  The Monitor Audio "RX:" 6 is the newer speaker of the RS-6 that I have.  Two drivers and a tweeter.  About waist height.  For me, it's the last speaker.  After owning them all - Infinity, Klipsch, Polk, Dana, as well as two or three of the mail-order only brands, etc., etc., I like the Monitor Audio the best.  The RX-6 is currently $1,250 per pair.
  
 Edit: I see on Audiogon, Saturday Audio Exchange from Chicago, Ill, has a pair of RS-6 in a neutral (lighter color) for $469.00 (used) + shipping.  The RX-6 price I quoted is MSRP, but you can find them on Audigon for less.


----------



## jonbmet

Where's a good place to shop for the monitor audio speakers? I see them at audio advisor, but not the full line up. Have only seen the prices of the Gold series....can't wait to see what platinum costs.


----------



## markm1

wje said:


> The "RC" line by Energy.  Or, to get a bit closer to neutral, but with good sound, the Monitor Audio "RS" or "RX" line.  The RS is slightly older, while the newer is the "RX" line. The RS and RX are a part of the silver line.  As far as platinum line from them goes - get your wallet out ... and your credit car .... and a home equity line of credit too.  The Monitor Audio "RX:" 6 is the newer speaker of the RS-6 that I have.  Two drivers and a tweeter.  About waist height.  For me, it's the last speaker.  After owning them all - Infinity, Klipsch, Polk, Dana, as well as two or three of the mail-order only brands, etc., etc., I like the Monitor Audio the best.  The RX-6 is currently $1,250 per pair.
> 
> Edit: I see on Audiogon, Saturday Audio Exchange from Chicago, Ill, has a pair of RS-6 in a neutral (lighter color) for $469.00 (used) + shipping.  The RX-6 price I quoted is MSRP, but you can find them on Audigon for less.


 
 That's really interesting, being a fan of the Gado line. I've actually put together a little medium fi system in a small spare bedroom/computer room and I've got the RX-1 shelf speakers. I use it as my main component system listening to both CD's and also streaming wirelessly running a Sonos streaming system though them-I like them-pretty sweet for about $600, but am feeling upgraditis...why have good if you can have better? I'm saving and thinking about those RX 6's you mentioned. I've thought about the RX-8, but I think the base would overwhelm the small 12 x 12ish room I'm using. 
  
 For a good all around speaker that will give you a taste of the high end w/o taking out that second mortgage, I agree the Monitor RX series is worth checking out. BTW, I hear they are upgrading the line in 2014 with a bigger price tag  Now would be a good time to get the current speakers before they hike the price....
  
 Good to find someone who has the speakers I've been thinking of that likes them!


----------



## JoeDoe

swspiers said:


> That's kind of like going to a bar and asking if anyone likes beer
> 
> .
> Personally, I think that the 225i's I own are the best all around can that I own.  Not the best technically, but the most fun to listen to.




+1


----------



## HPiper

markm1 said:


> Hey just curious-having just the 225i myself-do you think the fact that you have a good and a potentiall "better" HP affect your analysis of amp? I would assume everything generally sounds better on the 325. Or, perhaps they are close enough to compare amps.


 

 Yes everything does sound better on the 325i, but not better enough for me to walk across the room to switch phones  In other words, as I said, I don't feel I am missing a whole lot with the 225i. As Bassboysam said, Its a little more bass and better bass, and the same on the high end. I also think they are more detailed throughout, I think due to lower distortion and fewer internal resonances because of the improved housings on the 325.


----------



## JoeDoe

While perusing my usual vendors for a used pair of prestige series grados, I noticed that all of Amazons prices are crazy jacked! Is this simply because they're not an authorized dealer? $200 for SR 60s is just crazy!


----------



## joseph69

joedoe said:


> While perusing my usual vendors for a used pair of prestige series grados, I noticed that all of Amazons prices are crazy jacked! Is this simply because they're not an authorized dealer? $200 for SR 60s is just crazy!


 
 If you buy through B&H Photo, you will get any Grado model at its original cost. I also happen to be looking on Amazon last night and noticed the same thing with the Grados, CRAZY prices!!!


----------



## barid

Are the gimbals on the ps500 metal (like the rs1) or still plastic like on the lower models (325 / 225)?


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> My controversial answer is.......................nothing.  There are no audible advantages, as long as the volume is matched between the single-ended and that balanced signal, neither method alters the sound.  Except over long distances and when dealing with high levels of power, but that's in the pro-audio world.
> 
> The only reason I use balanced is because buying the HE adapter was the cheapest way possible for me to power my 5LE's by hooking it to the speaker outs on my receiver.  I also got the balanced cable for the Alpha Dogs for the same reason- and I have a balanced to SE adapter for when I run into my HP out of the receiver.
> 
> Still, when I get the Oppo BDP-105, I will most likely get a balanced amp for a fully-balanced signal path.  Why?  Because I think it looks cool, and if I like my rig, it seems to sound better.


 

 i was kinda thinking along those lines, though i admittedly am not that technically inclined, was of the opinion it benefitted the pro audio world more so than than the consumer side,
 but i am sure that there are folks out there who believe otherwise,


----------



## parbaked

barid said:


> Are the gimbals on the ps500 metal (like the rs1) or still plastic like on the lower models (325 / 225)?


 
 Plastic. You gotta go up to RS1 to get the metal...


----------



## parbaked

joseph69 said:


> If you buy through B&H Photo, you will get any Grado model at its original cost. I also happen to be looking on Amazon last night and noticed the same thing with the Grados, CRAZY prices!!!


 
 Most Grados sold above MSRP are being parallel exported (sold to buyers outside US) to circumvent the local distributor or if there is no distributor. There is no reason for anyone in the US to buy any Grado over MSRP. It is rare to see any Grado sold below MSRP by an authorized dealer, unless part of an overall sale such that they are not excluding Grados from there store-wide discounting.


----------



## BECHA

I own SR60 for ages, tried many other more expensive cans, but couldn't find anything sounding better. I guess made in USA (Brookline) makes lot sense
  
 Beware


----------



## swspiers

jonbmet said:


> Looking to buy some speakers soon. Can anyone recommend a speaker that would appeal to someone who likes the Grado sound?


 
 Yes I can.
  
 My speaker of choice actually led me to try Grado's.  Ohm Acoustics is also manufactured in Brooklyn.  They are built by hand, and each speaker is tuned by ear, pretty much just like Grado.
  
 The thing that makes them special is the Omni-directional design using a form of Walsh driver. It's an inverted driver than reproduces the entire frequency range up to 8000 Hz, where a super tweeter takes over.  The soundstage is MASSIC, and the imaging is scary in its precision.  They are not well-known, but they have a dedicated following that goes back to the 70's.
  
 More info can be found here :  http://www.ohmspeaker.com/speakers/
  
 I personally have the Ohm Micro Walsh Talls, and I used to own a pair of Ohm F's.  I doubt that I will ever need to buy another speaker brand- they are simply amazing.


----------



## wje

joedoe said:


> While perusing my usual vendors for a used pair of prestige series grados, I noticed that all of Amazons prices are crazy jacked! Is this simply because they're not an authorized dealer? $200 for SR 60s is just crazy!


 
  
  


parbaked said:


> Most Grados sold above MSRP are being parallel exported (sold to buyers outside US) to circumvent the local distributor or if there is no distributor. There is no reason for anyone in the US to buy any Grado over MSRP. It is rare to see any Grado sold below MSRP by an authorized dealer, unless part of an overall sale such that they are not excluding Grados from there store-wide discounting.


 
  
 Thanks for the mention of this.  I'm also seeing U.S. vendors selling the SR-80i for $129.99 with free shipping on Ebay.  Several years ago, quite a few sellers would offer their items at a discount, but hit you hard with the shipping.  Now, they're working it another way by jacking up the price and throwing in the "Free" shipping.  The shipping would run about $8 or $9, yet they sold the pair of headphones at $30 over MSRP.  
  
 A bit earlier this evening, I saw a pair of SR-125i Grados that were like "new" and stored in the box as the seller apparently didn't use them since receiving them as a gift.  The price?  $189.00, plus $8.75 for shipping.  In the posting, the seller indicated that the SR-125i had an MSRP of $199.99.  For most Grado purchases, Ebay is no longer such a great place.  However, one still needs to be alert and check the site every now and then as some great prices to happen, but they sell fast.


----------



## jaywillin

another top notch cover, and i have on  the rs1i
 and while i wasn't present for the first time the boys played it
 i was there about 6-8 months later the first time they played the
 bar i worked in , in macon
  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sc3zUdGRJA0&list=RDP8UGkOn9vNY


----------



## parbaked

wje said:


> Thanks for the mention of this.  I'm also seeing U.S. vendors selling the SR-80i for $129.99 with free shipping on Ebay.  Several years ago, quite a few sellers would offer their items at a discount, but hit you hard with the shipping.  Now, they're working it another way by jacking up the price and throwing in the "Free" shipping.  The shipping would run about $8 or $9, yet they sold the pair of headphones at $30 over MSRP.
> 
> A bit earlier this evening, I saw a pair of SR-125i Grados that were like "new" and stored in the box as the seller apparently didn't use them since receiving them as a gift.  The price?  $189.00, plus $8.75 for shipping.  In the posting, the seller indicated that the SR-125i had an MSRP of $199.99.  For most Grado purchases, Ebay is no longer such a great place.  However, one still needs to be alert and check the site every now and then as some great prices to happen, but they sell fast.


 
 Grado policy is not to honor any eBay (and some unauthorized Amazon) sales under warranty. i always assumed these vendors were trying to sell to international buyers to circumvent their local distributor or if there was no local source.
 From first page of Grado website: http://www.gradolabs.com/page_aboutus.php
  
  
ADVISORY​
PRODUCT WARRANTY COVERAGE​
Only products purchased from an authorized Grado reseller will be honored under our warranty program. Authorized Grado resellers are not permitted to offer merchandise through eBay; hence any products purchased this way are not covered under our warranty program.

Please be advised that there are unauthorized sellers on Amazon, hence any products purchased this way also are not cover under our warranty program. We cannot verify the authenticity of Grado products purchased from unauthorized dealers. Please contact us for verification of a dealer's status.

When purchasing a Grado product please keep all receipts, for they will be needed to have warranty service performed. We want to be absolutely certain that you have a positive purchasing experience.

For more information email us at: info@gradolabs.com

 

THE LESSON IS TO BUY FROM AN AUTHORIZED GRADO RESELLER!


----------



## Kitarist

Does anyone know where i could buy Grado pads for SR225?
  
 I'm from Europe so would be glad if someone could ship the pads to Europe.
  
 Thanks!!!


----------



## Rauliki

You mean flat pads or bowls? They are available on ebay but not as cheap as in USA. 
I think about buying some from US, but added cost is more than its worth it.


----------



## AK7579

Interesting post from Grado on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151997428330399&set=a.410013350398.203431.258618660398&type=1&relevant_count=1
  

  Looks like the RS1 wood box may be making a comeback


----------



## fleasbaby

Interesting...he mentions a product though, not packaging. Could the box be considered product? Tomaytoe-toemahtoe...all shall be revealed tomorrow


----------



## parbaked

Also some very cool still photos from inside the Grado offices:
 http://stefanznosko.4ormat.com/audio


----------



## fleasbaby

The fifth image is particularly interesting. Do those look like tools for at least doping drivers, if not making them, to anyone else?


----------



## sinnottj

fleasbaby said:


> Interesting...he mentions a product though, not packaging. Could the box be considered product? Tomaytoe-toemahtoe...all shall be revealed tomorrow


 

 I think the wooden boxes were sold separately a while back - you could buy them with a foam inset to hold either the Prestige/RS series or the GS1000/PS1000 models.


----------



## sinnottj

Here we go:
  
 https://www.audiosoundusa.com/products/grado/grado-wooden-box_3485.html
  
 http://www.stoneaudio.co.uk/?product=grado+wooden+box
  
 my guess is they're bringing these back ...


----------



## Edgard Varese

ak7579 said:


> Interesting post from Grado on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151997428330399&set=a.410013350398.203431.258618660398&type=1&relevant_count=1
> 
> 
> Looks like the RS1 wood box may be making a comeback


 
  
 If so I wonder whether they would consider sending boxes to those of us who bought the RS1i recently...


----------



## parbaked

Grado recently posted these on their FB site.
 1995 RS3 prototypes that never went into production.
 Looks like the same small body size as the original plastic SR100/200/300/60/80/125/225.


----------



## mkrzych

Hello,
I am happy owner of 325is's and to my ears they are not bright as most people are saying about them. Not burnt at all yet, but I will let them to be soon. One question I have. Is it worth to think over the cable change? Does it bring a lot of benefit to change it at all?


----------



## parbaked

mkrzych said:


> Hello,
> I am happy owner of 325is's and to my ears they are not bright as most people are saying about them. Not burnt at all yet, but I will let them to be soon. One question I have. Is it worth to think over the cable change? Does it bring a lot of benefit to change it at all?


 
 The new large cable with the 325is is very adequate unless you don't like the size and weight there is no real reason to change the cable.
 It is the same cable that comes with the most expensive Grados.


----------



## mkrzych

parbaked said:


> mkrzych said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...




OK, seems no need to do it. It is easy to make it twisted time to time, bu I guess that is like that in all Grado cans?


----------



## parbaked

You can try to modify the rod blocks to stop them twisting.
 http://www.head-fi.org/a/adding-rod-locks-to-grado-headphones
 If you don't want to drill & screw, use shaft coller locks, but these don't stop the twisting (although with the rubber sleeves it might:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/301685/recommended-grado-sr-80-mods
 I use zip ties to stop the slipping. If you leave the end long enough it will also stop the cups from twisting around by hitting the headband:


----------



## mkrzych

Thanks a lot. Other way may be also storing the cans on the nIce wooden stands all the time IMHO.


----------



## joseph69

edgard varese said:


> If so I wonder whether they would consider sending boxes to those of us who bought the RS1i recently...


 
 I was thinking the same thing being that I recently purchased the RS!i's myself, but I think its just wishful thinking, and I wouldn't  spend $75.00 on a box for them.
  


mkrzych said:


> Hello,
> I am happy owner of 325is's and to my ears they are not bright as most people are saying about them. Not burnt at all yet, but I will let them to be soon. One question I have. Is it worth to think over the cable change? Does it bring a lot of benefit to change it at all?


 
 Congratulations on the 325's, enjoy them, the more hours you put on them, the better they sound.
 I agree, they are not bright like most people tend to say (at least mine aren't), and I have plenty of hours on mine. They are a great sounding headphone. As far as the recabling, I find nothing wrong with the stack cable. Although I've never heard the 325's with a modded cable, I still wouldn't change it, thats just my opinion.
  


parbaked said:


> You can try to modify the rod blocks to stop them twisting.
> http://www.head-fi.org/a/adding-rod-locks-to-grado-headphones
> If you don't want to drill & screw, use shaft coller locks, but these don't stop the twisting (although with the rubber sleeves it might:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/301685/recommended-grado-sr-80-mods
> I use zip ties to stop the slipping. If you leave the end long enough it will also stop the cups from twisting around by hitting the headband:


 
 Pleeeeease, go to your local hobby store and buy 1/8 chrome shaft collars, and O-rings to place between the rod blocks and the collars!!! LOL!!!


----------



## joseph69

*par baked*, by the way you may be able to buy longer set screws to use so the cups won't spin. Also where did you get those rod tips? I like the way they look!


----------



## HPiper

+1 on the 325is. Not at all harsh with good source material. If you ever get a chance to listen to a good sacd recording over the 325is, you will be in audio heaven.


----------



## parbaked

I prefer to think of the 325 as 'detailed' and not harsh...


----------



## mkrzych

parbaked said:


> I prefer to think of the 325 as 'detailed' and not harsh...




Exactly, I think that generally Grado's do not like bad recordings. In case of 325is's i did the comparison with 80i and 225i and to me 325is sound more refined than 225i with less forward bass - more natural. The sound and the soundstage are much, much bigger comparing to 80i's.


----------



## jimbob54

Agree totally regarding 325. Good source, recording and amp and they shine. Don't do much straight out of PMPs. Mine never harsh if in the right set up andin which case, I much prefer them with the G cush to L cush.


----------



## AK7579

Grado is selling the mahogany box:
  
https://twitter.com/GradoHeadphones/status/402856967393513473


----------



## parbaked

These are my current favorite Grados: older MS2 with TTVJ Flats and a Manta headband:


----------



## austonia

.


----------



## barid

ak7579 said:


> Grado is selling the mahogany box:
> 
> https://twitter.com/GradoHeadphones/status/402856967393513473


 
  
 Yeah that got ordered.....I'm a sucker.  Was just going to get a generic pelican case for storage, but this popped up.


----------



## fleasbaby

The Grado FB page mentioned a special surprise for those who bought...wonder what it will be?


----------



## joseph69

barid said:


> Yeah that got ordered.....I'm a sucker.  Was just going to get a generic pelican case for storage, but this popped up.


 
 I just e-mailed Grado and asked them if I could purchase one from them for much less, being that I just purchased the RS1i's. I figured I would give it a shot because the RS1's used to come with the wooden box. I can't see giving them $100.00 for a wooden box that used to be standard.


----------



## Edgard Varese

joseph69 said:


> I just e-mailed Grado and asked them if I could purchase one from them for much less, being that I just purchased the RS1i's. I figured I would give it a shot because the RS1's used to come with the wooden box. I can't see giving them $100.00 for a wooden box that used to be standard.


 
  
 Let us know what they say.


----------



## whirlwind

parbaked said:


> I prefer to think of the 325 as 'detailed' and not harsh...


 
 I agree, I was scared to death that the way everybody described the 325i, It would be way to bright for me......man, what a great headphone, I loved mine.....to me they were also just detailed and not bright.
  
 They were also the one can that I have had that just kept sounding beter and better, even after hundreds and hundreds of hours listening.


----------



## austonia

joseph69 said:


> I just e-mailed Grado and asked them if I could purchase one from them for much less, being that I just purchased the RS1i's. I figured I would give it a shot because the RS1's used to come with the wooden box. I can't see giving them $100.00 for a wooden box that used to be standard.


 
  
 how long ago did they come with a wooden box?
  
 (thought that was several years ago)


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> I just e-mailed Grado and asked them if I could purchase one from them for much less, being that I just purchased the RS1i's. I figured I would give it a shot because the RS1's used to come with the wooden box. I can't see giving them $100.00 for a wooden box that used to be standard.


 
 Great idea, Joseph.
  
 I like the box, it looks cool, but mine is living on a nice headphone stand, and I like them being ready to go , as I use them pretty much everyday.
  
 I love the box, but don't want to have to dig them out of the box to use them all the time.


----------



## bassboysam

whirlwind said:


> I agree, I was scared to death that the way everybody described the 325i, It would be way to bright for me......man, what a great headphone, I loved mine.....to me they were also just detailed and not bright.
> 
> They were also the one can that I have had that just kept sounding beter and better, even after hundreds and hundreds of hours listening.


I owned a 325i which is supposedly even brighter than the current 325is model. I never found it too bright unless I had the volume up to a very uncomfortable level. if I ever get another SR series headphone I'd go with the 325...or 225


----------



## stacker45

Given their high price, I think that PS1000 owners should get the wooden box free, and a bag of chips.


----------



## bearFNF

Just make sure you get the right one, there is a "standard" and a 1k (for the GS1000 and PS1000) and I would assume if you have G-Cush on any of the other models you would need the 1k version for them to fit.


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> Given their high price, I think that PS1000 owners should get the wooden box free, and a bag of chips.


 
 Agreed


----------



## BillsonChang007

WOODIES IS BACK!  but I wonder if it will fit those stretched headband model... Mine can't fit back into the original pizza box anymore D:


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Great idea, Joseph.
> 
> I like the box, it looks cool, but mine is living on a nice headphone stand, and I like them being ready to go , as I use them pretty much everyday.
> 
> I love the box, but don't want to have to dig them out of the box to use them all the time.


 
  
 same here and i may get the box, and take the foam out and use the box for my "accessories" lol


----------



## jonbmet

swspiers said:


> Yes I can.
> 
> My speaker of choice actually led me to try Grado's.  Ohm Acoustics is also manufactured in Brooklyn.  They are built by hand, and each speaker is tuned by ear, pretty much just like Grado.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for the tip. There's actually a pair on the 'bay for $200 and aren't too far from where I live. Might just give them a shot.


----------



## joseph69

edgard varese said:


> Let us know what they say.


 
 It's a no go. They told me that only a limited number of RS1's came with the wooden box for a limited time back in the day. They also told me that at $99.00U.S., it was a steal. I just figured I'd try and see what they say, if I could have got it for free or a much better price, I wouldn't mind having it, but I will not purchase it. For the price of the headphones, I personally think it should have came with one, and have been an option for the less expensive models.  
  


austonia said:


> how long ago did they come with a wooden box?
> 
> (thought that was several years ago)


 
 I'm not sure how long ago they came with the wooden box, but I also believe it was several years ago.
  


whirlwind said:


> Great idea, Joseph.
> 
> I like the box, it looks cool, but mine is living on a nice headphone stand, and I like them being ready to go , as I use them pretty much everyday.
> 
> I love the box, but don't want to have to dig them out of the box to use them all the time.


 
 I agree, I like my headphones out on display also, and I also use which ever ones every day and it would be a hassle to dig them out, but I still wouldn't mind having the box, especially since I keep all of my boxes, it would by far be much nicer than the stock boxes!
  


stacker45 said:


> Given their high price, I think that PS1000 owners should get the wooden box free, and a bag of chips.


 
 I also agree, and a soda!
  


billsonchang007 said:


> WOODIES IS BACK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I was thinking the same thing since all of my headbands are U shaped, I would have to push them back to the original shape, and they would once again have that clamping effect.


----------



## joseph69

jonbmet said:


> Thanks for the tip. There's actually a pair on the 'bay for $200 and aren't too far from where I live. Might just give them a shot.


 
 I'm very interested in how these also, if you do purchase them, please let us know how they sound!


----------



## swspiers

jonbmet said:


> Thanks for the tip. There's actually a pair on the 'bay for $200 and aren't too far from where I live. Might just give them a shot.


 

 Those are old Walsh 2's.  That is an excellent price for those, and the cool thing is that they can be upgraded to the current driver.  Ohm still supports all product except for the original A's and F's.
  
 Here's a thread from Audiogon.  It's very involved and detailed.  On Audiogon I'm 'Parasound63'
  
 Start reading...
  
 http://forum.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/fr.pl?cspkr&1223044851&&&/Ohm-Walsh-Micro-Talls:-who-s-actually-he


----------



## swspiers

joseph69 said:


> I'm very interested in how these also, if you do purchase them, please let us know how they sound!


 

 I'm willing to discuss all things Ohm, but not in this thread, since they're way OT.  But they are manufactured very much like Gardo's, and in the same town.


----------



## bearFNF

Any guesses what the 'surprise' is with the box?  I hope it's not that the wood is fake...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (sarcasm, just to be sure)


----------



## parbaked

joseph69 said:


> For the price of the headphones, I personally think it should have came with one, and have been an option for the less expensive models.


 
 Then you would have to pay more for your cans!
 Grado gave away the wood boxes for as long as they could afford to.
 The cost became too high for them to continue to give the box for free.
 They did not want to pass extra cost to their customers.
 Even still, Grado felt bad so they gave away an extension cord instead of the box.
 That is why a new Grado RS1 comes with an extension cord.
 The really important fact is that Grado has not increased the price of the RS1 since released in 1994 = 20 years!
 I am sure they would give the box away if they could afford to. 
 Also remember that Grado doesn't sell direct. They only sell through dealers, so their margins are not huge, even on $700 cans.
  
 The correct solution is what they have done. Search for a new source for a wood box and sell it as cheap as possible so those who want can buy but it doesn't make their cans more expensive for everyone.


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> I'm willing to discuss all things Ohm, but not in this thread, since they're way OT.  But they are manufactured very much like Gardo's, and in the same town.


 
 I'm just curious to hear if they sound like a Grado headphone through a speaker. Is there a thread on Head-Fi for this topic?
  


bearfnf said:


> Any guesses what the 'surprise' is with the box?  I hope it's not that the wood is fake...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'm guessing its a 1/8 to 1/4 adapter.


----------



## bearFNF

joseph69 said:


> I'm guessing its a 1/8 to 1/4 adapter.


 
 Oh snap, I just ordered another one of those with the box...guess I will have plenty of them if that is the case...


----------



## BillsonChang007

joseph69 said:


> I was thinking the same thing since all of my headbands are U shaped, I would have to push them back to the original shape, and they would once again have that clamping effect.


 
 I guess it's time for the DIY-iers to cut the foam for U shaped Grado


----------



## fleasbaby

bearfnf said:


> Any guesses what the 'surprise' is with the box?  I hope it's not that the wood is fake...:tongue_smile:  (sarcasm, just to be sure):wink_face:




It would be brilliant if it was a pair of RS3 built like that prototype that surfaced...but that's perhaps being overly optimistic


----------



## joseph69

bearfnf said:


> Oh snap, I just ordered another one of those with the box...guess I will have plenty of them if that is the case...


 
 This was just a guess, not a fact.
 I have a brand new extra one, if you would like to cancel your order, I will give it to you as long as you pay the shipping cost.
PM me if you want it.


----------



## bearFNF

joseph69 said:


> This was just a guess, not a fact.
> I have a brand new extra one, if you would like to cancel your order, I will give it to you as long as you pay the shipping cost.
> PM me if you want it.


 
 Thanks for the offer, I actually already have two, was just buying a spare, just in case.  It also should get me free shipping on the case due to the order being over $99, cheaper to get another part than to pay for the shipping...go figure.


----------



## joseph69

bearfnf said:


> Thanks for the offer, I actually already have two, was just buying a spare, just in case.  It also should get me free shipping on the case due to the order being over $99, cheaper to get another part than to pay for the shipping...go figure.


 
 Your welcome for the offer.
 Definitely made more sense to purchase the adapter instead of paying the shipping cost.


----------



## Edgard Varese

I don't think I will be buying the box... just a bit too expensive with shipping and all.  I'll just keep putting them back in the pizza box (I don't like letting them sit out because the sun coming through the window can discolor the wood and pads).


----------



## BillsonChang007

edgard varese said:


> I don't think I will be buying the box... just a bit too expensive with shipping and all.  I'll just keep putting them back in the pizza box (I don't like letting them sit out because the sun coming through the window can discolor the wood and pads).


 
 True audiophile will design a shelve for their gears


----------



## wje

austonia said:


> Cool. $99 at
> http://www.4ourears.net/category_s/1824.htm
> 
> FREE SHIPPING on orders over $99
> ...


 
  
 Throw in a pair of S-Cush pads for $10 to push you up a bit more.  See if your shipping then becomes "free".


----------



## wje

parbaked said:


> Also some very cool still photos from inside the Grado offices:
> http://stefanznosko.4ormat.com/audio


 
  
 Thanks for sharing the link to the pictures.  Very interesting as I've always heard of their presence within a browstone building in Brooklyn.
  
 In the pictures, I noted the following:
  
 * The lathe appears to be housed in a red box with the glass window.  I suspect they are using a CNC machine to cut all of the mahogany cups as well as the inserts for the PS-1000, and PS-500.  
  
 * The time clock on the wall for punching in / punching out during the start and end of work only had 5 time cards in the slots.  Does Mr. Grado use a card?  My guess is yes.  This operation is "old school" pretty much all of the way with the exception of the parts (headbands, gimbals, etc.)


----------



## joseph69

wje said:


> Thanks for sharing the link to the pictures.  Very interesting as I've always heard of their presence within a browstone building in Brooklyn.
> 
> In the pictures, I noted the following:
> 
> ...


 
 I've been to Grado, for sure its no Brooklyn brownstone, you would never even think it was a business, there are two old gray (steel) barn type doors on the street level, and above that looks like a typical (old brick) Brooklyn apartment. There are no signs at all, or windows on the ground level, you would think it was an abandoned building. As far as being inside, I was only in the receptionist office which is right on the other side of the barn doors, and very, very old looking, obviously from the photos some rooms upstairs appear to be nice.


----------



## fleasbaby

wje said:


> Thanks for sharing the link to the pictures.  Very interesting as I've always heard of their presence within a browstone building in Brooklyn.
> 
> In the pictures, I noted the following:
> 
> ...


 
  
 I saw the time clock as well and had a quiet chuckle. I haven't seen one of those since my first job at a very old-fashioned supermarket/dry goods store in rural South Africa...that was almost 20 years ago now, and it was regarded as a working antique.
  
 The CNC for the cups and inserts makes sense, especially the inserts. Everyone I have talked to about inserts mentions how painful it is to turn them by hand.
  
 I am still staring at the 5th picture and wondering if that's where the drivers are either made or "doped".


----------



## parbaked

joseph69 said:


> I've been to Grado, for sure its no Brooklyn brownstone, you would never even think it was a business, there are two old gray (steel) barn type doors on the street level, and above that looks like a typical (old brick) Brooklyn apartment. There are no signs at all, or windows on the ground level, you would think it was an abandoned building. As far as being inside, I was only in the receptionist office which is right on the other side of the barn doors, and very, very old looking, obviously from the photos  some rooms upstairs appear to be nice.


 
 I believe that the Grados used to live upstairs. The listening room in the pictures (blue walls, striped curtains) was their living room...


----------



## joseph69

parbaked said:


> I believe that the Grados used to live upstairs. The listening room in the pictures (blue walls, striped curtains) was their living room...


 
 Yes exactly, it is that type of building where the ground level is the business and above are apartments, its like that everywhere in Brooklyn. Also in the room you are talking about (or maybe a different photo), I noticed the old radiators like I used to have growing up in Brooklyn.
 This must have been the living room, this was the nice room I was referring to.


----------



## wje

joseph69 said:


> _*I've been to Grado, for sure its no Brooklyn brownstone*_, you would never even think it was a business, there are two old gray (steel) barn type doors on the street level, and above that looks like a typical (old brick) Brooklyn apartment. There are no signs at all, or windows on the ground level, you would think it was an abandoned building. As far as being inside, I was only in the receptionist office which is right on the other side of the barn doors, and very, very old looking, obviously from the photos some rooms upstairs appear to be nice.


 
 Oh ... thank you for the correction.  I had been going off something I read and apparently that information wasn't accurate.  As they say ... not all information on the Internet is always true.


----------



## joseph69

wje said:


> Oh ... thank you for the correction.  I had been going off something I read and apparently that information wasn't accurate.  As they say ... not all information on the Internet is always true.


 
 Yes, they once allowed me to come into the building being I called them and told them I was in the neighborhood so I could pick up a pair of (G) cushions. So for sure its no brownstone. LOL!!!


----------



## 62ohm

A friend of mine was starting to get bored of his $450 (NZD) Beats and said he wants something new. I brought him to a local headphones dealer and told him to listen to the SR-80i. I told him that it was a $300 pair of cans (the actual price in NZ is about $150), and he gave it a shot.
  
  
 He was absolutely mesmerized by the sound of it and when I told him that it costs half of what I originally said, he bought it within a blink of an eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Well, what he actually bought was an SR-60i, but still, made him deviated from his pair of Beats


----------



## whirlwind

I guess some might think that at $99 U.S. ...the wooden box is a steal....but I would rather have a set of SR80i at $99.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I do like the box though, and it is a good idea to offer it to those who want it.
  
 Kudos to them for doing that.


----------



## dwayniac

I received my 225i today and they are a definite step up from the 80i. The bass is oh so lovely especially with the added warmth and bass from the USA made Amperex tube in my amp.


----------



## joseph69

62ohm said:


> A friend of mine was starting to get bored of his $450 (NZD) Beats and said he wants something new. I brought him to a local headphones dealer and told him to listen to the SR-80i. I told him that it was a $300 pair of cans (the actual price in NZ is about $150), and he gave it a shot.
> 
> 
> He was absolutely mesmerized by the sound of it and when I told him that it costs half of what I originally said, he bought it within a blink of an eye
> ...


 
 Nice one!!! I'm sure he would have sold his beats and paid $300.00 for the 60's, and I'm sure he couldn't take his money out fast enough when he heard the real price! LOL!!!


----------



## jonbmet

So this is Grado Labs?


----------



## parbaked

This is McIntosh:

  
 Guess which company hasn't raised prices in 20+ years...


----------



## joseph69

jonbmet said:


> So this is Grado Labs?


 
  
  


parbaked said:


> This is McIntosh:
> 
> 
> Guess which company hasn't raised prices in 20+ years...


 
 Ummmm…Grado?


jonbmet said:


> So this is Grado Labs?


 
 Yes it is! One could probably never believe it!
 Like I said, doesn't look like much at all.


----------



## wje

dwayniac said:


> I received my 225i today and they are a definite step up from the 80i. The bass is oh so lovely especially with the added warmth and bass from the USA made Amperex tube in my amp.


 
  
 We could have saved you $100.  Open the cups and open 2 holes.  But, you'd still be out the L-Cush pads and the 8-conductor cable.


----------



## fleasbaby

jonbmet said:


> So this is Grado Labs?




It makes me like them even more.


----------



## philo50

fleasbaby said:


> It makes me like them even more.


 
 me too.......


----------



## parbaked

Looks like only John has A/C! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
 ...unless that's the listening room...


----------



## jonbmet

parbaked said:


> Looks like only John has A/C!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Doubt it's the listening room....sound of the ac would interfere with critical listening tests


----------



## fleasbaby

Was happy to see the vinyl stacked up in the listening room, especially that minty looking Columbia "six eye" label one in the foreground...


----------



## BillsonChang007

jonbmet said:


> So this is Grado Labs?




Am I allowed to be surprised to see this is Grado Labs? O.o their products deserve a better birth place!!!!!!!


----------



## hsubox

billsonchang007 said:


> Am I allowed to be surprised to see this is Grado Labs? O.o their products deserve a better birth place!!!!!!!




Better?! They keep it real!


----------



## whirlwind

philo50 said:


> me too.......


 
 I agree....me too


----------



## rgs9200m

Hey, I also have a pair of Ohm Walsh 5's that I use every day that I bought new in 1985. They still sound great.
 My GS1000i phones are one of my favorites and I also use them almost every day.


----------



## jonbmet

rgs9200m said:


> Hey, I also have a pair of Ohm Walsh 5's that I use every day that I bought new in 1985. They still sound great.
> My GS1000i phones are one of my favorites and I also use them almost every day.


 

 Walsh 5's look pretty awesome. There's a pair of Ohm Walsh DOUBLE F's on 'bay. My downstairs neighbor would hate me if I had a set of those.


----------



## wje

jonbmet said:


> Walsh 5's look pretty awesome. There's a pair of Ohm Walsh DOUBLE F's on 'bay. My downstairs neighbor would hate me if I had a set of those.


 
  
 Why say that?  I lived in a townhome for a number of years and shared a common wall with my neighbor.  We had some kind of agreement ... and I was able to use my SVS "water heater" subwoofer.


----------



## jeffrocc

swspiers said:


> Yes I can.
> 
> My speaker of choice actually led me to try Grado's.  Ohm Acoustics is also manufactured in Brooklyn.  They are built by hand, and each speaker is tuned by ear, pretty much just like Grado.
> 
> ...


 just something to consider In the realm of loudspeakers.....http://m.hammacher.com/Product/11987?promo=search


----------



## fleasbaby

Holy Moses...


----------



## 1117

Hi guys... just in case anyone is looking for sexy Grado cans:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/691516/instant-grado-ification-sale-various-grado-models


----------



## barid

So that Grado mahogany box was delivered today.  Honestly the quality is pretty cheap/bad in my opinion.  especially for the $100 price tag.  Would not recommend it.
  
 The finish on the bottom edges is chipped and flaking.  The lid does not sit flush and is uneven.  The corner joints don't appear to be finished very well either.  I suppose it's my own fault for hoping the larger insert would fit the HP2's....but I can always just cut the foam larger so that's not really an issue.
  
 Pictures below:
  

  

  

  
  
 basically, if you need a display / storage case you're probably better off with different options.


----------



## bassboysam

If I paid $100 for that box I'd demand a refund.


----------



## joseph69

By all means I don't intend to add fuel to the fire…but thats really poor!!!
 I'd return that also!


----------



## fleasbaby

The chipped panel is the proverbial nail in the coffin. That's unacceptable.


----------



## JoeDoe

Surely that's a fluke and not the norm...


----------



## parbaked

I make boxes in the US and I'm sorry to say that box looks imported. 
 Even though $100 seems steep it would be very difficult to make a good box in the US that retails for $100.
 I am only speculating and have no information as to where they get the box, but the tease photo of them un-boxing one lends me to believe they purchase these and don't make them in house.
 Using typical retail keystone margins, Grado would pay $25 for the box > wholesale to retailer  for $50 > who then retails to consumer for $100.
 Hard to imagine someone making a box with hardware and foam in US that they could sell to Grado for only $25...
 Problem is if Grado imported a shipment, pre-boxed in retail cartons, they would not be able to open each to QC...
 I'm am 100% speculating so please don't assume I know anything other than how much it costs me to produce wood boxes in the US using a very high tech, high volume method.
 It's just the only explanation I could think of for Grado shipping out a box like that (albeit to a retailer, not a customer). 
 i am sure their intentions are 100% good, but it may just be impossible to sell a wood box for a decent price ($100), unless you make and sell direct cutting out the retailer (which doubles the price).
 Just my 2 cents...
  
 I would definitely send pictures to info@gradolabs.com. I am sure they will make it right and want to see the problem!


----------



## 1117

That's a pretty big fluke, if you ask me. I've been thinking of getting a shadow box to both store and display my HP1 and HP2, I have the original foams for them too.
  
 Thinking of getting a quote from here for a custom box:
http://www.meadowsdisplaycases.com/displaycaseprice.htm#wood


----------



## jonbmet

So what was the surprise that came with the box?
  
 Or was it just a....."Surprise! You just got ripped off!" sort of surprise?


----------



## barid

jonbmet said:


> So what was the surprise that came with the box?
> 
> Or was it just a....."Surprise! You just got ripped off!" sort of surprise?


 

 There was a t-shirt in the box, sized XL.  Its bright blue and has some slogan on the front "Whats best 4our Ears", then a print of 4 different Grado cans on the back.


----------



## whirlwind

Sounds like a great shirt....I would just like to buy one of those.


----------



## stacker45

It would be interresting to compare the craftsmenship of the old wooden box that the RS1 used to come in, with the new one.
  
 I'm sorry that you didn't get your money's worth barid, but in my opinion, by posting those pics, you're probably going to save a lot of grief to future potential buyers.


----------



## barid

stacker45 said:


> It would be interresting to compare the craftsmenship of the old wooden box that the RS1 used to come in, with the new one.
> 
> I'm sorry that you didn't get your money's worth barid, but in my opinion, by posting those pics, you're probably going to save a lot of grief to future potential buyers.


 
  
 Yeah I was a bit surprised myself, but live and learn I guess. 
  
 Figured I'd throw the red meat out there to see if anyone else had got their order yet and had a similar experience.


----------



## jonbmet

1117 said:


> Hi guys... just in case anyone is looking for sexy Grado cans:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/691516/instant-grado-ification-sale-various-grado-models


 

 Trying to decide if I need another set of Grados or if I should buy a TV. Cable guy is scheduled for next Tuesday....so what happens if he gets here and I don't have a television?


----------



## austonia

.


----------



## jonbmet

Check out this box on the 'bay


----------



## 1117

looks like he cut the foam to make it fit. pretty unique storage there!


----------



## stacker45

Nice, but I'd be too lazy, to use it, I just throw my headphones on stands that I made, exept for my PS1000, due to the weight of their cups, I always lay these glorified dumbells flat.
  
 Someone I know even went trough the trouble of fabricating a nice wooden box for me back in 2006 when I bought my GS1000, and I must have used it 3 or 4 times.
  
 Oh!, and even though my friend is not a cabinet maker by trade, In my opinion, the box I have as a much better fit and finish than the one Grado is selling.


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> *snip*
> 
> Oh!, and even though my friend is not a cabinet maker by trade, *In my opinion, the box I have as a much better fit and finish than the one Grado is selling.*


 
  
 not just in your opinion buddy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and i haven't even seen your box!)
  
 those pictures of the Grado box remind me of the cheap wooden boxes I was looking at in my local craft store.


----------



## joseph69

Just figured I'd give an update on the Ear+HD. I am no longer an owner of the Ear+HD, when I sent the amp back to MAD Lloyd let me know that he received it and was going to look into the issues I had with the amp initially and also I had asked him to repaint/replace the chassis (at my cost, which I had told him I didn't have a problem with) due to the paint coming off the edge when I wiped it with an alcohol pad. A week went by and I e-mailed him to see the status on the amp, and he said he didn't get around to it yet. I was a little disappointed being that he knew the amp had issues from the day I received it, so I explained to him (nicely) that I thought he should have checked it out when he received it being it was already paid for and Had these issues when I received the amp, popping crackling, no gain on the volume (which started working an hour or so later).To make a long story short, he preferred to send me a refund (which I wasn't looking for at all, I wanted the amp). So I tried to explain this to him, and he still preferred to refund my money, so I wanted to, but I wasn't persistent anymore after the second time explaining I still wanted the amp.
 So I read between the lines and understood he just didn't want to do business with me. I'm real sorry this happened, because the little time I had spent with the Ear+/RS1i was very nice, and I would still love to have (want) the amp, but I feel he is frustrated with me, and I tried my best to make it as easy as possible for the both of us but I just think he is too busy and doesn't want to deal with the situation. So I'm very upset over this and I am not in* any way** what so ever* blaming him or bad mouthing him about any of this at all. I just feel its a shame I can't own the Ear+HD, and wish things wouldn't have gone this way at all. So being I feel I can't have a Ear+HD, I was looking/reading threads about the WA6 for the RS1i's, any thought on this amp, or my present situation on the Ear+HD?
 BTW,Lloyd did get back to me and told me the amp tested fine, so maybe it was just the power tube. And once again, I'm not intending, nor am I bashing him or his product in any way, please understand this, I just felt the amp should have been looked at upon arrival, and I do understand he is a one man operation, and is swamped with work but I still felt this way about the issue, and now I'm out an Ear+HD.


----------



## whirlwind

Wow......I do not know what to say.
  
 I am very sorry that the experience with the MAD EAR turned into what it did, Joseph.
  
 I am sure that there are many amps that will sound great with the RS1i.


----------



## joseph69

Yeah, I really can't believe it myself, I hope (wish) that I possibly hear from Lloyd again before I place an order for the WA6. Thanks whirlwind, I appreciate your reply.


----------



## parbaked

SPEECHLESS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Sorry to hear about that experience. 
  
 The WA-6 is one of the few comparable tube (price & quality) options for your RS-1.
 They do have better build quality a no paint! For the same price as the MAD you can also upgrade the rectifier tube.
 There are 2 for sale in the F/S forums now, with upgraded tubes, but given your experience you may prefer to buy new.
  
 Maybe a good time for others to chime in on what tube amps they're enjoying...


----------



## parbaked

joseph69 said:


> Yeah, I really can't believe it myself, I hope (wish) that I possibly hear from Lloyd again before I place an order for the WA6. Thanks whirlwind, I appreciate your reply.


 
 If you don't have any bad feelings and want the amp, I would ask him again.
 Worse he can do is say no.
  
 No excuse but he did take time off last year to recover from a procedure and has taken on an associate, so maybe things are unsettled up there...


----------



## joseph69

Thanks parbaked. I did see that there was one WA6 with the Sophia princess upgrade rectifier tube for sale, I'm going to look again and see the other being you mentioned there are 2 for sale. And yes, I may just want to buy it new, just incase, because I am very caring of all of my belongings, and I don't know what I will be getting used, even if the price is right. The thing that bothers me is that you rarely see the Ear+ for sale, but you do see the WA6 for sale, makes me wonder why, there may be a reason, I don't know.
Thanks again.


----------



## joseph69

parbaked said:


> If you don't have any bad feelings and want the amp, I would ask him again.
> Worse he can do is say no.
> 
> No excuse but he did take time off last year to recover from a procedure and has taken on an associate, so maybe things are unsettled up there...


 
 I pretty much said that I do want the amp twice, but the 2nd time he said he would prefer to send me a refund I pretty much got the picture. I was also going to purchase the Alps motorized volume control to match the Ear+, and he still preferred to refund my money, and In no way at all was I nasty or disrespectful to him, like I said I just explained to him that I felt felt the amp should have been looked at upon arrival, that all, and I was willing to pay for the repaint/replace of the chassis, plus it cost me $70.00U.S. to ship, and didn't ask for that, nor did I want it back, and besides the paint removed, the amp had the issue with the crackling/popping and no gain on the volume when I received it.
 And no, I don't have any bad feelings, sometimes these thing can happen with anything you buy, which I totally understand.


----------



## parbaked

The MADs don't come up for sale that often because they do no marketing and he has only made 300 and most are customized for the buyer hence an attachment.
 Woo is much more commercial product/company, visiting shows etc, and sell many more amps.
 Also lot's of WA-6 owners feel compelled to upgrade to the SE or higher in the Woo range, whereas if you love your MAD, there is no where to upgrade to...


----------



## joseph69

Well I just PM the 2nd seller of the WA6 (not the black one), so I could ask him some questions, is he the original owner, what year the model is and if theres a factory warranty, hours and so on, so I'm waiting to hear from him. if the amp is in excellent condition and comes with all documents, manual, and box, I may try to save myself a few hundred dollars, (maybe).
 Thanks for letting me know about it.


----------



## HPiper

joseph69 said:


> Well I just PM the 2nd seller of the WA6 (not the black one), so I could ask him some questions, is he the original owner, what year the model is and if theres a factory warranty, hours and so on, so I'm waiting to hear from him. if the amp is in excellent condition and comes with all documents, manual, and box, I may try to save myself a few hundred dollars, (maybe).
> Thanks for letting me know about it.


 

 Where are you seeing these for sale, here or on ebay or something like that. I very seldom see any Woo amps of any kind on sale.. I don't really have anything against the Chinese amps, but I do see a lot of people with complaints about build quality, ground loops, and ect, so I have pretty much decided to buy American on the next amp I get. Even if the sound isn't the last word, but I think Schiit and Woo can easily compete with overseas company's and at close to the same prices too. There happens to be a nice Valhalla on ebay I am watching as we speak.  I also wouldn't mind some of the German. Danish and English amps I see, but they seem to be pretty expensive all things considered.


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> Where are you seeing these for sale, here or on ebay or something like that. I very seldom see any Woo amps of any kind on sale.. I don't really have anything against the Chinese amps, but I do see a lot of people with complaints about build quality, ground loops, and ect, so I have pretty much decided to buy American on the next amp I get. Even if the sound isn't the last word, but I think Schiit and Woo can easily compete with overseas company's and at close to the same prices too. There happens to be a nice Valhalla on ebay I am watching as we speak.  I also wouldn't mind some of the German. Danish and English amps I see, but they seem to be pretty expensive all things considered.


 
 The WA6 I'm interested is in the Head-Fi for sale forums under amplifiers, there are 2, I'm looking at the 2nd one for sale in the line up with the Sophia Princess rectifier tube upgrade, (not the 1st one which is black). I also have nothing against the Chinese, but would prefer to buy American also, but there only has to be a certain % of American parts in something to say "its made in America", and I'm sure no matter what brand amplifier you buy, there are parts that are made in China, even though they are manufactured in America, (this is also a discussion I don't want to get involved in). Do you have any suggestions on some English/German, or any tube amps for that matter I could research? I'm also looking at the GLOW ONE amp at the moment which I was recently informed about, and it also comes with a DAC as another option, while I wait for a PM from the WA6 seller. Believe me, if I would have known this was going to happen, I *NEVER* would have sent the amp back to MAD, but I wanted it repainted and checked for the issues it had when I received it, now look what I'm going through!!!


----------



## austonia

.


----------



## parbaked

austonia said:


> It's last purpose was to help my friend Amber


 
 Amber looks like she can hear just fine without cans!
 Big ears!!


----------



## HPiper

joseph69 said:


> The WA6 I'm interested is in the Head-Fi for sale forums under amplifiers, there are 2, I'm looking at the 2nd one for sale in the line up with the Sophia Princess rectifier tube upgrade, (not the 1st one which is black). I also have nothing against the Chinese, but would prefer to buy American also, but there only has to be a certain % of American parts in something to say "its made in America", and I'm sure no matter what brand amplifier you buy, there are parts that are made in China, even though they are manufactured in America, (this is also a discussion I don't want to get involved in). Do you have any suggestions on some English/German, or any tube amps for that matter I could research? I'm also looking at the GLOW ONE amp at the moment which I was recently informed about, and it also comes with a DAC as another option, while I wait for a PM from the WA6 seller. Believe me, if I would have known this was going to happen, I *NEVER* would have sent the amp back to MAD, but I wanted it repainted and checked for the issues it had when I received it, now look what I'm going through!!!


 

 I was looking at the Meier amps and dacs myself. They are solid state but have sterling reviews and some nice features that you don't see on a lot of other headphone amps, like the crossfeed feature. My headroom amp has that and I really like it, from what I have read Meier did a real good job on theirs and it is supposed to be very well done. The sell a combo package with the dac and amp at a pretty good discount.
 Another plus is that being solid state the low impedance Grado shouldn't be a problem for it and it is said to have enough power to drive the Sennheisers well also. Free shipping isn't a bad thing either when dealing with an overseas company.
  I don't see very many European tube amps for some reason they seem to prefer solid state.


----------



## joseph69

Thank s for the info on the Meier amp/dac combo, I appreciate it, I'm going to look read up on their site, but the only thing was that I do want a tube amp because I want to add it to my main system, and I already have a SS amp in the system, but thanks again I'll take a look just for the knowledge alone.


----------



## bassboysam

For what it's worth, I find the WA6 with the stock rectifier (Winged C) tube and 6FD7 power tubes, sounds great with the RS1. It was a significant improvement over the LD MKIII. I've read that the stock 6DE7 power tubes are a little thin with not a lot of bass impact. Anyway compared to the MKIII the WA6 has a much bigger soundstage, extended lows and highs and a lot better resolution.


----------



## bbophead

I'm another very happy WA6 owner.  Had it a couple of years with no issues whatsoever.  This, and all WOO products I have seen at meets are built to an incredible standard.  I have a lot of pride of ownership in this amp plus it sounds wonderful with my 325i woodies.  I have zero desire to upgrade, not even to the SE version.  As you probably know, it can also handle high impedance phones by flipping the switch in the back.  Drives my 880/600 just fine.
  
 My advice is to do yourself a favor and get one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Here's mine with the 596 rectifier (needs adaptor) but the Sophia Princess 274B that I got with it is also great.
  

  
 With Princess:
  

  
  
 Best of luck!


----------



## joseph69

I just pulled the credit card out and was going to place my order and saw your message pop up!
 I am going to order the WA6 with the SP upgrade so I'm glad I saw your message!
 Can you tell me if it is worth the upgrade, is it that much more significant over the stock WA6?
 Also I'm going to be using this with the RS1i's, and I really love detail and a nice fast tight bass, could you tell me from experience if I should order different drive tubes with the amp, or are the stock 6DE7 tubes good at this? I've read that the Raytheon 6EW7 tubes give a nice tight strong bass with smooth highs and sound great with the Grados, are you familiar with this tube, also do you know if WOO uses Raytheon brand tubes as OEM. Thank you.


----------



## parbaked

joseph69 said:


> I just pulled the credit card out and was going to place my order and saw your message pop up!
> I am going to order the WA6 with the SP upgrade so I'm glad I saw your message!
> Can you tell me if it is worth the upgrade, is it that much more significant over the stock WA6?
> Also I'm going to be using this with the RS1i's, and I really love detail and a nice fast tight bass, could you tell me from experience if I should order different drive tubes with the amp, or are the stock 6DE7 tubes good at this? I've read that the Raytheon 6EW7 tubes give a nice tight strong bass with smooth highs and sound great with the Grados, are you familiar with this tube, also do you know if WOO uses Raytheon brand tubes as OEM. Thank you.


 
 You will be happy whichever path you choose.
 The SP rectifier should give you better detail...


----------



## joseph69

Thanks for the reassurance, and thanks everyone for the positive input on the WA6. I placed the order a little while ago, can't wait to receive it, I was told from WOO it should be about a week! Thanks again.


----------



## jaywillin

well after spending so much time with the lcd's, today, nothing but the rs1i's ! ahhhhhhh toes tapping, and a big smile !
 looking forward to your impressions of the woo joseph !!


----------



## desertblues

I've been listening to the new 24/192 remaster of "Kind Of Blue" downloaded from HD Tracks in flac: it is awesome with the RS1i. The clarity and placement of the instruments, the bass, the soundstage, just everything! This is the first time I have truly enjoyed a digital version of this masterpiece, especially through headphones. I still have a mono first pressing vinyl copy and this version comes very close, it is awesome imo. I also listened to the album with my PS500, very nice but the RS1 easily wins out. My setup: iMac>iTunes/Pure Music player>Woo Audio WA7 dac/amp>RS1i  Diggin' It.


----------



## whirlwind

desertblues said:


> I've been listening to the new 24/192 remaster of "Kind Of Blue" downloaded from HD Tracks in flac: it is awesome with the RS1i. The clarity and placement of the instruments, the bass, the soundstage, just everything! This is the first time I have truly enjoyed a digital version of this masterpiece, especially through headphones. I still have a mono first pressing vinyl copy and this version comes very close, it is awesome imo. I also listened to the album with my PS500, very nice but the RS1 easily wins out. My setup: iMac>iTunes/Pure Music player>Woo Audio WA7 dac/amp>RS1i  Diggin' It.


 
  
 I have thought about getting the PS500 on more than one occasion, but every time I think about it, I ask myself, am I really gonna take the RS1i off my head....since the answer is no I have avoided getting the PS500


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> I have thought about getting the PS500 on more than one occasion, but every time I think about it, I ask myself, am I really gonna take the RS1i off my head....since the answer is no I have avoided getting the PS500


 

 it really is quite different than the rs1, if i hadn't gotten the lcd2, i'd still have it


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> it really is quite different than the rs1, if i hadn't gotten the lcd2, i'd still have it


 

 Yeah, I know it has more at the bottom end, but to be honest......I am probably one of the very few that thinks the Grado's bass is just right.
  
 I am not much on feeling my bass, or boomy bass.......I just like it to be fast and not mess up any detail .....it is one of the strongest points of the RS1i for me.


----------



## stacker45

Please don't take this the wrong way, because I think that the RS1i and the PS500 are both very good sounding headphones, but I think that the RS1i makes analog sound a bit like digital, and the PS500 makes digital sound a bit like analog. This obviously has to be taken with a huge grain of salt.
  
 That being said, for those who are familiar with Reel to Reel tape recorders, I have transfered well recorded CDs on Quantegy 456 Grand Master 1/4'' R.T.R tape, at a speed of 7 1/2'' per second, and I think that the tape copie actually sounds better than the original CD.
  
 The reason I prefer the tape copie is simply because tape rounds off CD's sometimes hard edge and steril sound, without adding much back ground noise.


----------



## desertblues

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, I know it has more at the bottom end, but to be honest......I am probably one of the very few that thinks the Grado's bass is just right.
> 
> I am not much on feeling my bass, or boomy bass.......I just like it to be fast and not mess up any detail .....it is one of the strongest points of the RS1i for me.


 
  


stacker45 said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, because I think that the RS1i and the PS500 are both very good sounding headphones, but I think that the RS1i makes analog sound a bit like digital, and the PS500 makes digital sound a bit like analog. This obviously has to be taken with a huge grain of salt.
> 
> That being said, for those who are familiar with Reel to Reel tape recorders, I have transfered well recorded CDs on Quantegy 456 Grand Master 1/4'' R.T.R tape, at a speed of 7 1/2'' per second, and I think that the tape copie actually sounds better than the original CD.
> 
> The reason I prefer the tape copie is simply because tape rounds off CD's sometimes hard edge and steril sound, without adding much back ground noise.


 
  
 I do prefer the RS1i to the PS500 in bass presentation in many jazz recordings, Kind Of Blue being a prime example. To my ears it's a quality vs quantity thing, and the RS1i has such an articulate bass it suits this new remaster to a tee. That said, I get what stacker45 is saying about the PS500 having a bit more of an analog quality-and I prefer it with certain recordings that have that digital "edge". The PS500 adds a boominess to the bass on this remaster, while the RS1i seems just right. They are both great headphones though.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> well after spending so much time with the lcd's, today, nothing but the rs1i's ! ahhhhhhh toes tapping, and a big smile !
> looking forward to your impressions of the woo joseph !!


 
 Thanks, they also are sending me the 6EW7 tubes which I was going to purchase for $40.00 in place of the stock 6DE7. From what I've read matched with the Sophia Princess rectifier tube upgrade they give the RS1i's a nice fast tight bass, better detail and smoother high frequencies. Can't wait (once again) the receive the amp, and I'll be sure to let you know initially and after  burn-in how I like it. Only thing is I will only be able to explain the differences that I hear (initially) between the Ear+HD and the WA6 because the Ear was hardly used, so it wasn't burned-in at all but, it was a beautiful sounding amp even though it didn't have many hours on it at all, plus the issues I unfortunately had with mine.


----------



## parbaked

Don't worry about comparing, just enjoy your WA-6!
 Burn it in with the stock tube, test it out, then through in the SP and enjoy...


----------



## austonia

.


----------



## wje

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, I know it has more at the bottom end, but to be honest....._*.I am probably one of the very few that thinks the Grado's bass is just right.*_
> 
> I am not much on feeling my bass, or boomy bass.......I just like it to be fast and not mess up any detail .....it is one of the strongest points of the RS1i for me.


 
  
 I fell off the Grado wagon for a bit.  On my journey, I had a chance to hear many headphones as they passed through my collection.  Yes, many head bass well above and beyond what a Grado offers.  However, with the other headphones, I found myself being too analytic towards the sound and had the mentality that I could keep climbing the chain and have pure perfection.  The reality?  As you move up the chain, not one headphone will do everything perfect.  When I was using those other headphones and shooting for the moon with respect to bass, I became disconnected from my music.
  
 Now, with the Grados, I found that I just can connect to the music again, and that's what I'm really after.  The "wow" factor was great ... it really was, but to be able to just turn on some music, place the headphones on and just enjoy hearing my music is my #1 goal.


----------



## whirlwind

wje said:


> I fell off the Grado wagon for a bit.  On my journey, I had a chance to hear many headphones as they passed through my collection.  Yes, many head bass well above and beyond what a Grado offers.  However, with the other headphones, I found myself being too analytic towards the sound and had the mentality that I could keep climbing the chain and have pure perfection.  The reality?  As you move up the chain, not one headphone will do everything perfect.  When I was using those other headphones and shooting for the moon with respect to bass, I became disconnected from my music.
> 
> Now, with the Grados, I found that I just can connect to the music again, and that's what I'm really after.  The "wow" factor was great ... it really was, but to be able to just turn on some music, place the headphones on and just enjoy hearing my music is my #1 goal.


 

 I agree 100%
  
 I could care less about the technical specs, it is all about putting a smile on your face and enjoying the music.
  
 The RS1i does this for me every time I put it on.
  
 Synergy, synergy, synergy


----------



## joseph69

parbaked said:


> Don't worry about comparing, just enjoy your WA-6!
> Burn it in with the stock tube, test it out, then through in the SP and enjoy...


 
 No, I didn't mean it like that, what I meant was I wish I could have spent more time with the Ear+HD, and heard its full potential. I would have liked to just hear their differences for myself, but definitely will not dwell on it.
 I will do just that, and enjoy the WA6, thanks!


----------



## CH23

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, I know it has more at the bottom end, but to be honest......I am probably one of the very few that thinks the Grado's bass is just right.
> 
> I am not much on feeling my bass, or boomy bass.......I just like it to be fast and not mess up any detail .....it is one of the strongest points of the RS1i for me.




I think the bass on the SR80i is really good, but the RS2, when the monitors are "punched" and with the bowlpads it sounds great as well. And the PS1000 is perfectly in balance.

My GR10's seem to lack a bit on bass, but not too much.


----------



## BillsonChang007

Took this yesterday morning as the light direction was surprisingly good xD 
  
 Either way, I like the grado better when the treble is tamed slightly downward to fix the harsh sound with some of my songs


----------



## 1117

What I love the most of a Grado headphone is its versatility with simple pad-rolling, which is not something this easily feasible with other cans.
  
 You can swap pads on the go and make them sound completely different.


----------



## stacker45

I agree, swaping pads is relatively cheap, and totally reversible, I still can't get over how much better my SR80i sound with the L pads.


----------



## HPiper

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, I know it has more at the bottom end, but to be honest......I am probably one of the very few that thinks the Grado's bass is just right.
> 
> I am not much on feeling my bass, or boomy bass.......I just like it to be fast and not mess up any detail .....it is one of the strongest points of the RS1i for me.


 

 I have always said that I did not understand people complaining about the lack of bass, Maybe on pipe organ music or something but for what I listen to, I love the bass from both the 325 and 225 models.  The main thing I like is the incredible detail and texture of the bass, you can actually hear the resonance of the wooden standup bass.


----------



## parbaked

hpiper said:


> I have always said that I did not understand people complaining about the lack of bass, Maybe on pipe organ music or something but for what I listen to, I love the bass from both the 325 and 225 models.  The main thing I like is the incredible detail and texture of the bass, you can actually hear the resonance of the wooden standup bass.


 
 One of my favorite speaker designers is Joe Akroyd = Royd Audio - Google it...
 This is his view of bass which I think applies to Grados:
  
 If a loudspeaker is any good then the bass end of the frequency range will play a recognizable tune and not just a loud, repetitious, dull thud. It should be possible to distinguish whether a bass guitar, double bass or large drum is being played. Few recordings have been made where the bass player can only play one or perhaps two notes on an unknown instrument. The bass notes should not be too long. In comparing speakers the one where the bass notes are of shorter duration is the better loudspeaker. This applies to any note in the audible range but it is generally easier to judge low notes.
  
 Joe Akroyd © 1998, all rights reserved.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I agree, swaping pads is relatively cheap, and totally reversible, I still can't get over how much better my SR80i sound with the L pads.


 
 I purchased TTVJ flat pads about 6 weeks ago to hear them with the RS1i's and took them off immediately, then I tried them with the 325is's, same results, put them in the draw since! After reading your post about how you liked the 80's with the (L) cushions since I advised you try to them, I decided to try the TTVJ flat with the 80' (listening with them right now), between the three different models I own, they sound the best with the 80's (which I never even bothered to try them with). I don't know if you have these pads, but if so, check them out with your 80's, not bad at all, but I still prefer the (L), but you will get a totally different sound, as always.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> I purchased TTVJ flat pads about 6 weeks ago to hear them with the RS1i's and took them off immediately, then I tried them with the 325is's, same results, put them in the draw since! After reading your post about how you liked the 80's with the (L) cushions since I advised you try to them, I decided to try the TTVJ flat with the 80' (listening with them right now), between the three different models I own, they sound the best with the 80's (which I never even bothered to try them with). I don't know if you have these pads, but if so, check them out with your 80's, not bad at all, but I still prefer the (L), but you will get a totally different sound, as always.


 
  
 I do have flats, I had even order two pairs from TTVJ just in case they ever deicide to stop producing them I'd have a spair pair, and the other pair is on my HP1000.
  
 It's late, and I'm pretty tired, but you definately got me curious, so I'm going to try the flats on my SR80i tomorrow for sure.
  
 By the way, I just finished listening to my HP1000 with my ''new'' old HPA-2, and together they seem to sound better and better everytime I listen to them. In my opinion, the HP1000 doesn't have the WOW! factor that the PS1000 has, they have a much more subtle sound signature but it's definately growing on me. I call this, ''brain burn in'', regardless, I like what I'm hearing, and that's what counts.


----------



## whirlwind

parbaked said:


> One of my favorite speaker designers is Joe Akroyd = Royd Audio - Google it...
> This is his view of bass which I think applies to Grados:
> 
> If a loudspeaker is any good then the bass end of the frequency range will play a recognizable tune and not just a loud, repetitious, dull thud. It should be possible to distinguish whether a bass guitar, double bass or large drum is being played. Few recordings have been made where the bass player can only play one or perhaps two notes on an unknown instrument. The bass notes should not be too long. In comparing speakers the one where the bass notes are of shorter duration is the better loudspeaker. This applies to any note in the audible range but it is generally easier to judge low notes.
> ...


 

 I think that does very much apply with Grados......thanks for that parbaked.
  
 More bass does not mean better bass, imho.


----------



## HPiper

whirlwind said:


> I think that does very much apply with Grados......thanks for that parbaked.
> 
> More bass does not mean better bass, imho.


 

 Unfortunately, I think more bass DOES equal better bass to the majority of people, at least the ones who post on these forums. When you hear people arguing about the quality of components and then come to find out the only thing they listen to are MP3 files, you just have to shake your head. 'No clue' is what goes through my mind.


----------



## swspiers

hpiper said:


> Unfortunately, I think more bass DOES equal better bass to the majority of people, at least the ones who post on these forums. When you hear people arguing about the quality of components and then come to find out the only thing they listen to are MP3 files, you just have to shake your head. 'No clue' is what goes through my mind.


 

 This whole thing is controversial among bassists as well.  But the people that I respect, and the ones that execute a flawless bass mix with or without a PA, are the ones who understand that the critical range for bass begins at 60 Hz, not 40 Hz.  In my bass rig, I cut all the frequencies below 50 Hz with a 24 dB high pass filter when performing live, unless the acoustics are very, very good, in which case I cut at 40.
  
 Grado actually seems to understand this as well. That's why the bass so darn articulate and clear.
  
 If I'm listening to music with substantial energy below 40 Hz, I have the Alpha Dogs for that.  But for the vast majority of my collection, the Grado's are the best choice I have.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I do have flats, I had even order two pairs from TTVJ just in case they ever deicide to stop producing them I'd have a spair pair, and the other pair is on my HP1000.
> 
> It's late, and I'm pretty tired, but you definately got me curious, so I'm going to try the flats on my SR80i tomorrow for sure.
> 
> By the way, I just finished listening to my HP1000 with my ''new'' old HPA-2, and together they seem to sound better and better everytime I listen to them. In my opinion, the HP1000 doesn't have the WOW! factor that the PS1000 has, they have a much more subtle sound signature but it's definately growing on me. I call this, ''brain burn in'', regardless, I like what I'm hearing, and that's what counts.


 
 If I'm not mistaken, I believe I remember when you got the HPA-2, or I saw pictures of it some how, I think. Glad to hear your enjoying the combo together, and I do understand about the "brain burn-in" also, because when I switch from the three Grados I own, I have to get use to each of them again, and this takes a little while, but I'll listen to each one for days at a time. When you get the chance let us know how you like the TTVJ flats with the 80's.


----------



## jaywillin

will the madness ever end ??
 there's an offer for a trade of the gs1000i , for an lcd2, hmmmmmm(no i haven't made contact! ) lol
 i may get the soloist today, it was processed through birmingham at 3am today, fingers crossed !
 the rs1 and the little dot are performing the duties today, and yesterday since shipping the A2 off to mattTCG
 yesterday,
 one thing i've noticed so far comparing/contrasting  the audeze to the grado's, with the audeze i'm still listening AT
 the music, and i'm sure a lot of that may be they are still new
 the grado gets out of the way, i'm a part of the music, if that makes any sense


----------



## whirlwind

Jay....please report back what you think about the soloist.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Jay....please report back what you think about the soloist.


 

 its here, still cold from the truck, i'll say this so far, its a heavy, apparently well built son of a gun !


----------



## ferday

this may have been covered but does anyone aware of upcoming black friday sales on grado?
  
 i'm in canada but can often benefit from these sales and maybe it's time to own some rs1i's...


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> its here, still cold from the truck, i'll say this so far, its a heavy, apparently well built son of a gun !


 
 Congratulations on the soloist, can't wait to hear your impressions with both the RS and the LCD.


----------



## gregorya

parbaked said:


> I make boxes in the US and I'm sorry to say that box looks imported.




I believe these boxes are made in Rhode Island.


----------



## gregorya

barid said:


> Yeah I was a bit surprised myself, but live and learn I guess.
> 
> Figured I'd throw the red meat out there to see if anyone else had got their order yet and had a similar experience.




I received my box and the fit and finish is much better than the pics you posted. 

Have you contacted them to report your issues, and if so, were they responsive?


----------



## markm1

ferday said:


> this may have been covered but does anyone aware of upcoming black friday sales on grado?
> 
> i'm in canada but can often benefit from these sales and maybe it's time to own some rs1i's...


 
 I remember a vender-sorry can't remember who-last December or January-right around the holidays-thinking early January that listed some discounted HP's and offered Headif listeners first dibs..I remember seeing the rs1i for about $500.


----------



## barid

gregorya said:


> I received my box and the fit and finish is much better than the pics you posted.
> 
> Have you contacted them to report your issues, and if so, were they responsive?


 
  
 I did not.  Wasn't worth it to me to ship it back etc.  I ended up cutting the foam insert to fit the HP2's and I'll live with it.  If I could do it again though I would have just gone with a Pelican case.  Glad your box turned out nicer than mine though, it's good to know they all weren't like that.


----------



## parbaked

gregorya said:


> I believe these boxes are made in Rhode Island.


 
 That's really good to know, thanks!


----------



## JoeDoe

Out of all my headphones, the only ones that made the cut for the thanksgiving trip are my MS1s, 7keys cherry-style!


----------



## jonbmet

stacker45 said:


> I do have flats, I had even order two pairs from TTVJ just in case they ever deicide to stop producing them I'd have a spair pair, and the other pair is on my HP1000.
> 
> It's late, and I'm pretty tired, but you definately got me curious, so I'm going to try the flats on my SR80i tomorrow for sure.
> 
> By the way, I just finished listening to my HP1000 with my ''new'' old HPA-2, and together they seem to sound better and better everytime I listen to them. In my opinion, the HP1000 doesn't have the WOW! factor that the PS1000 has, they have a much more subtle sound signature but it's definately growing on me. I call this, ''brain burn in'', regardless, I like what I'm hearing, and that's what counts.


 

 I just bought a HPA-2 too. I really love this amp compared to the others I own. I don't know if it is as detailed as the others, but it is incredibly smooth and musical. Are you experiencing the same?


----------



## parbaked

jonbmet said:


> I just bought a HPA-2 too. I really love this amp compared to the others I own. It is incredibly detailed, smooth and musical. Are you experiencing the same?


 
 FTFY





 It is a fantastic combination with HP-1000 headphones. As Stacker described: subtle excellence...


----------



## jonbmet

Right now I'm using it with RS1i and HF2 headphones. Both are pretty incredible with it. I've read the amp was designed to be paired with the HP-1000 headphones. Guess I need to start saving for some HP-1000's.


----------



## jaywillin

yeah, already missing the ps500 ! lol
 i reached for it, it wasn't there


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> yeah, already missing the ps500 ! lol
> i reached for it, it wasn't there


 
 Your missing the PS500 after just getting the LCD's and the Soloist, and don't you have the Ear+HD and the RS1i's? So which combos suit you best for your listening preferences so far?


----------



## kvtaco17

Called it jay... I give it 3 weeks before you seriously search for a new pair...


----------



## joseph69

Just placed an order for the AudioQuest Dragon Fly from Amazon for $99.00U.S., shipped!
 I saw someone posted it in the deals thread (thanks), so I've read nothing but positive reviews about it, so for the price I figured I'd try it against the Modi, and my 1990 Meridian203.


----------



## HPiper

joseph69 said:


> Just placed an order for the AudioQuest Dragon Fly from Amazon for $99.00U.S., shipped!
> I saw someone posted it in the deals thread (thanks), so I've read nothing but positive reviews about it, so for the price I figured I'd try it against the Modi, and my 1990 Meridian203.


 

 I think you are going to find both of your other dacs are better, but at least the price was right.


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> I think you are going to find both of your other dacs are better, but at least the price was right.


 
 Is this right?
 Have you heard the Dragon Fly?
 Do you have the Modi, or have you compared it to other dacs? Only asking because if this is the case I can cancel the order (and wouldn't mind saving the $99.00). I know its hard to go by what the reviews/other posters think, but please tell me your experience, thanks.


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> Called it jay... I give it 3 weeks before you seriously search for a new pair...


 

 its possible, but i'm not quite there yet !!
 seriously, the rs1 and the 500 just complement each other so well to me, and while having the same grado sense of space, pace
 the lcd's are great, but they are a  different breed, huge sound stage, deeeeeep bass
  
 but before i get another 500, i'm curious now about a gs1000i, who knows what'll show up here next


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Your missing the PS500 after just getting the LCD's and the Soloist, and don't you have the Ear+HD and the RS1i's? So which combos suit you best for your listening preferences so far?


 

 just had the soloist a couple days, it sounds very good, its flexible, think of it like an asgard 2, with more inputs, an extra gain setting, and a little more refinement , the rs1 sounds great with it, detail, resolution, lightning fast.
 i don't know if i have a preference, i'm still adjusting to the lcd's character , you know, that psycho-acoustic jazz
 if i had to pick a combo that i preferred, it'd still be the rs1i- LD1+ , but the soloist is gaining ground !!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Is this right?
> Have you heard the Dragon Fly?
> Do you have the Modi, or have you compared it to other dacs? Only asking because if this is the case I can cancel the order (and wouldn't mind saving the $99.00). I know its hard to go by what the reviews/other posters think, but please tell me your experience, thanks.


 

 i had both the dragonfly and the modi, to me, just two different signatures, i wouldn't an order, if its amazon, easy returns, but the dragonfly is having an update, and a new lower price
 http://www.audiostream.com/content/audioquest-dragonfly-v12-usb-digital-audio-converter


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i had both the dragonfly and the modi, to me, just two different signatures, i wouldn't an order, if its amazon, easy returns, but the dragonfly is having an update, and a new lower price
> http://www.audiostream.com/content/audioquest-dragonfly-v12-usb-digital-audio-converter


 
 Thanks for the info, I'll wait until I receive it to see if I like the sound signature. Guess this also explains the big price drop!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Thanks for the info, I'll wait until I receive it to see if I like the sound signature. Guess this also explains the big price drop!


 

 hey for $100, and can return if you like, not much to loose
 did you end up ordering an amp from woo ?
 i got interested in the silver one on the sale thread that you were talking about
 a voice in my head keeps saying my rs1 needs a more "fitting" tube amp ! lol
 i'm loving the soloist though, its a keeper for sure


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I believe I remember when you got the HPA-2, or I saw pictures of it some how, I think. Glad to hear your enjoying the combo together, and I do understand about the "brain burn-in" also, because when I switch from the three Grados I own, I have to get use to each of them again, and this takes a little while, but I'll listen to each one for days at a time. When you get the chance let us know how you like the TTVJ flats with the 80's


 
  
 You are not mistaking Joseph, I do own the HPA-2.
  
 Although I used my stock Little Dot 1+ instead of the HPA-2 for this, I did try the TTVJ flats on my SR80is, and the first two things I noticed were that they had more bass extension and less treble extension.
  
 Now, being that I always thought that the SR80i could use a little more bass, and that they could be a little on the hot side, especially with lesser recordings, the flats represent a win win upgrade. Also, the fact that a well trained chimp could perform the swap in under a minute, that it's relatively cheap, and totally reversible, makes this a no brainer.


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45, I agree that a well trained chimp could swap out the Grado pads in just a few seconds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I love how easy Grado made it to swap the pads out on their headphones.
  
 I swap them out on my RS1i every once in awhile, as I own all of the pads.
  
 I think Grado has it right by shipping the RS1i with the L- cushion.  The best pad by far for the RS1i  imo.
  
 The MAD EAR amp makes the G-cushion sound better than it has with my RS1i at any time, but still not to the level of the L-cushion.


----------



## jaywillin

OH MY FREAKING GOD ITS BLACK FRIDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY !!!! lol
 what grado goodies is everybody looking for ??
 for me, hmmmmmmm
 a gs1000i ?
 another ps500?
 a woo wa6 for the rs1i ? (even after josephs MAD ordeal, a MAD?)
 oh the possibilities are endless !! it boggles the mind
 first thing i'm gonna do for sure is pop in on TTVJ for some pads !


----------



## whirlwind

Jay...that GS1000i would be very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I am just looking for some "smalls"......fill a few holes in my AC/DC collection.......clip on mic for gaming for my Q701 & maybe some cheap games off of steam........maybe a new tube for my MAD if I can find a nice deal.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Jay...that GS1000i would be very nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 my buddy focker, over in georgia, has a pair he bought at my favorite dealer in the ATL this year, so about brand spanking new,
 he's making room for something new from audeze,, we've been talking.......
  
 couldn't sleep last night, also saw a pair of senn hd700, a month old, bought from TTVJ, dude wants $560, or my lcd's, i said no to the trade lol
  
 oh, almost forgot, i put in an order for a vali, just for kicks


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> hey for $100, and can return if you like, not much to loose
> did you end up ordering an amp from woo ?
> i got interested in the silver one on the sale thread that you were talking about
> a voice in my head keeps saying my rs1 needs a more "fitting" tube amp ! lol
> i'm loving the soloist though, its a keeper for sure


 
 I'm curious to how it sounds, so I didn't cancel the order, and like you said I can always send it back.
 I purchased a new one this past Monday! Silver with the SP and 6EW7 tube upgrades. The one in the for sale thread was a bit too old for me, it was from 2007, and the guy wasn't the original owner, so I wasn't interested, especially since its still in production (I'm not saying theres anything wrong with this, but it wasn't for me).
  


stacker45 said:


> You are not mistaking Joseph, I do own the HPA-2.
> 
> Although I used my stock Little Dot 1+ instead of the HPA-2 for this, I did try the TTVJ flats on my SR80is, and the first two things I noticed were that they had more bass extension and less treble extension.
> 
> Now, being that I always thought that the SR80i could use a little more bass, and that they could be a little on the hot side, especially with lesser recordings, the flats represent a win win upgrade. Also, the fact that a well trained chimp could perform the swap in under a minute, that it's relatively cheap, and totally reversible, makes this a no brainer.


 
 I thought you may find them pretty good with the 80's and I hear exactly what you described with the flats on the 80's, so I think they go well together, but I still prefer the (L) cushions. I also like the comment about the chimp!!!
  


whirlwind said:


> stacker45, I agree that a well trained chimp could swap out the Grado pads in just a few seconds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I agree!
  


>


----------



## wje

kvtaco17 said:


> Called it jay..._* I give it 3 weeks before you seriously search for a new pair...*_


 
  
  


jaywillin said:


> *its possible, but i'm not quite there yet !!*
> seriously, the rs1 and the 500 just complement each other so well to me, and while having the same grado sense of space, pace
> the lcd's are great, but they are a  different breed, huge sound stage, deeeeeep bass
> 
> but before i get another 500, i'm curious now about a gs1000i, who knows what'll show up here next


 
  
 Jay changes headphones more frequently than I do.  I must increase my pace, as I can't be beaten in this game.


----------



## jaywillin

children, cover your ears, i'm not a gear slut am i ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












  
 i'm my defense, only been at this thing for a year or so, i'm trying to catch up to you guys !!


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> children, cover your ears, i'm not a gear slut am i ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Jay, I believe I remember an exchange where you said you promised your wife you would never spend $500-1,000 lfor HPs...."The times they are a changing"


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> Jay, I believe I remember an exchange where you said you promised your wife you would never spend $500-1,000 lfor HPs...."The times they are a changing"


 

 well, we had a talk, she doesn't get that this is a hobby, she thinks hunting,camping fishing, golf, are hobbies, her dad was a big outdoorsman, hunter, fisher, when he died,he left behind boats, guns, fishing poles, etc, he spent a ton on it. once she got the idea that this helped keep me sane, not the slaying of critters(i used to hunt, i just don't anymore) she kinda got a little more flexible ! lol


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> well, we had a talk, she doesn't get that this is a hobby, she thinks hunting,camping fishing, golf, are hobbies, her dad was a big outdoorsman, hunter, fisher, when he died,he left behind boats, guns, fishing poles, etc, he spent a ton on it. once she got the idea that this helped keep me sane, not the slaying of critters(i used to hunt, i just don't anymore) she kinda got a little more flexible ! lol


 
  You know I'm just pulling your leg-as I eyeball some sweet speakers that will exceed any HP purchase!


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> You know I'm just pulling your leg-as I eyeball some sweet speakers that will exceed any HP purchase!


 
 its all good, what are you eyeballing ??
  
  
 oh, and don't tell my wife, but i'm customizing here a new moto x phone as we speak !


----------



## stacker45

Don't get me started on my ex wife, she thought I was spending too much money on audio gear, and yet, she owned 35 pairs of shoes, (I counted them). I even bought her a pair of Sennheiser HD-480II, so that she'd keep her mits off my HD-600.
  
 Every birthday when it came time to blow out the candles on my cake, I closed my eyes, made a wish, but everytime I opened my eyes back, she was still there, so much for this!.


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> Don't get me started on my ex wife, she thought I was spending too much money on audio gear, and yet, she owned 35 pairs of shoes, (I counted them). I even bought her a pair of Sennheiser HD-480II, so that she'd keep her mits off my HD-600.
> 
> Every birthday when it came time to blow out the candles on my cake, I closed my eyes, made a wish, but everytime I opened my eyes back, she was still there, so much for this!.


 

 sorry bout that stacker !! my wife has two closets full of clothes, half it seems still have tags on them ! lol
 i have a question you may insight on, how do the gs1000(i) and the rs1i compare, contrast ??


----------



## parbaked

stacker45 said:


> Every birthday when it came time to blow out the candles on my cake, I closed my eyes, made a wish, but everytime I opened my eyes back, she was still there, so much for this!.


 
 Stacker man, this made me laugh! 
 Glad you are enjoying the HPA-2! It couldn't have found a better home!!


----------



## stacker45

I sympathize with you Jay, I still remember the first piece of audio gear I bought after we broke up, it was my X-Can V2, it was the first time in 12 years that I didn't hear her nagging when I got home.
  
 Regarding the GS1000i and RS1i, not suprisingly,  they have very different sound signatures. The GS1000i has deeper bass extension, a bigger soundstage, and an overall airyer presentation. The RS1i's bass is as well defined as that of the GS1000i, just not as deep, the mids are more intimate, and the treble is just as extended, it's just not as airy., I don't know if that makes any sense, but when listening with the RS1i, it's as if spotlights are shown on each performers, and when switching to the GS1000i, is as if the whole room is lit up giving a better impression of the size of the venue where the performance is taking place.
  
 In my opinion the RS1i, are well suited for Jazz, Blues, or anything that's been recorded in a small venue. The GS1000i will be at their best with Classical, New Age, Celtic music, or big venue performances.
  
 These différences are very easy to hear, but obviously very hard to explain.
  
 I hope this helps.


----------



## swspiers

Ha.  My wife hates clothes shopping, and buys a pair of shoes maybe once a year.
  
 But she is an equestrian, and spends about as much money a month on her horse as I make in a week.  She also points out how 'cheap' my hobbies are in comparison.
  
 Jay- watch out on the GS1000i's.  They are true 'low volume' headphones.  My impression is that the people who hate them listen to them at around 100 dB's, where they are probably designed with about 85 dB's in mind.


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> I sympathize with you Jay, I still remember the first piece of audio gear I bought after we broke up, it was my X-Can V2, it was the first time in 12 years that I didn't hear her nagging when I got home.
> 
> Regarding the GS1000i and RS1i, not suprisingly,  they have very different sound signatures. The GS1000i has deeper bass extension, a bigger soundstage, and an overall airyer presentation. The RS1i's bass is as well defined as that of the GS1000i, just not as deep, the mids are more intimate, and the treble is just as extended, it's just not as airy., I don't know if that makes any sense, but when listening with the RS1i, it's as if spotlights are shown on each performers, and when switching to the GS1000i, is as if the whole room is lit up giving a better impression of the size of the venue where the performance is taking place.
> 
> ...


 

 thanks, it helps a lot actually,
 i'm already missing the ps500 i sold to help offset some off the cost of the lcd2, but i'll be damned if a "i don't want to pass up this deal" on a gs1000i comes along, 
 patience isn't my strong suite !


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> its all good, what are you eyeballing ??
> 
> 
> oh, and don't tell my wife, but i'm customizing here a new moto x phone as we speak !


 
 I'm thinking of getting Monitor Audio RX-6 tower speakers. I have the RX-1 which are shelf speakers, but I want a little more...isn't that always the case


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> I'm thinking of getting Monitor Audio RX-6 tower speakers. I have the RX-1 which are shelf speakers, but I want a little more...isn't that always the case


 
  
 if 1 is good, then more is better !


----------



## Pepe Silvia

hey guys what do you think about the new Vali Amp for the 225i? http://schiit.com/products/vali
  
 i was looking for a Little dot i+ with WE408a tubes because the sylvania ones are an utopia right now.. but then i saw the SCHIIT Vali and im thinking if its better or not than the LD


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Don't get me started on my ex wife, she thought I was spending too much money on audio gear, and yet, she owned 35 pairs of shoes, (I counted them). I even bought her a pair of Sennheiser HD-480II, so that she'd keep her mits off my HD-600.
> 
> Every birthday when it came time to blow out the candles on my cake, I closed my eyes, made a wish, but everytime I opened my eyes back, she was still there, so much for this!.


 
 Thats one of the best (funniest) things I've ever head!!!
 Usually when people tell me they are getting engaged/married I reply, congratulations, I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Thats one of the best (funniest) things I've ever head!!!
> Usually when people tell me they are getting engaged/married I reply,* congratulations, I'm sorry to hear that.*


 
 now that's funny !!


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> now that's funny !!


 
 Thanks, unfortunately in most cases it the truth.


----------



## jaywillin

pepe silvia said:


> hey guys what do you think about the new Vali Amp for the 225i? http://schiit.com/products/vali
> 
> i was looking for a Little dot i+ with WE408a tubes because the sylvania ones are an utopia right now.. but then i saw the SCHIIT Vali and im thinking if its better or not than the LD


 

 i think its safe to say, the little dot is one of the best amps to pair with grado's, i have one, and love it, all reports are very positive regarding the vali, and i've ordered one just to see for myself, i love schiit products, i've owned several pieces ,
 one advantage with the little dot is tube rolling getting different sound characteristics with different tubes, and you can swap op amps too, for even more variety.
 with the vali, tubes are hard wired in, so no rolling of the tubes


----------



## Danni

I've never heard a Grado before, but as I like stoner rock, Doom Metal and post rock I though I might as well try one in the near future. I've got my electronic desires sated for now. I'm also interested in the "infamous" PS1000 or at least seems so in this site. It might turn out to be a gem for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ~ but the MS Pro seems to tickle my fancy
  
 Quote:


stacker45 said:


> she thought I was spending too much money on audio gear, and yet, she owned 35 pairs of shoes, (I counted them)


 
  
 I'm the worst of both worlds. I'm got into better audio via getting a V Moda M-100. Then now into high end cans and now I'm looking at ToTL models. I also own about 20 pairs of boots let alone flats and heels (something like a UNIF Reaper or Jeffrey Campbell Lita costs as much as a good can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). My boyfriend would be grateful that I'm working full time to pay for my "hobbies" ~ he already struggles to understand.
  
 He has his own collectors thing and is constantly buying movie and TV show box sets along with a large amount sporting merchandise, memorabilia and such ~ particularly in to Rugby + Cricket but also heaps of other leagues from US of A and Australia. I think he owns over 300 Movies and some 30+ complete shows.
  
 We seem to go alright with our hobbies, he certainly doesn't complain about listening to my headphones that is for sure


----------



## bassboysam

I think Grados are a great match for stoner rock and doom except the PS500. Any of the SR and RS models would be good. Just get the one that suits your budget. My persnal favorite is the RS1 with taped L cush pads for stoner/doom. Mine is an older RS1 but I'm sure the newer RS1i would be just as good.

The RS1 is what I use when I'm scrutinizing our recordings.


----------



## fleasbaby

danni said:


> I'm the worst of both worlds. I'm got into better audio via getting a V Moda M-100. Then now into high end cans and now I'm looking at ToTL models. I also own about 20 pairs of boots let alone flats and heels (something like a UNIF Reaper or Jeffrey Campbell Lita costs as much as a good can
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Look out fellas! Its a..a..a...GIRL!
  
 LMAO, all kidding aside, we all have interests that conflict with our spouses in some way, shape or form. The negotiations to get my "skanky, dusty records" a few levels in the shelves in the office that opens on our living room were extended to say the least.
  
 She does love the sound of my woodied Grados though, and my little girl loves to try them out. Now I just have to learn to appreciate watching an episode of "Sophia the First" or going shopping for clothes.


----------



## CH23

AWW YES!

just won a bidding for an Grado RA 1 amplifier.

I hope i'll have it by wednesday.


----------



## jaywillin

fleasbaby said:


> Look out fellas! Its a..a..a...GIRL!
> 
> LMAO, all kidding aside, we all have interests that conflict with our spouses in some way, shape or form. The negotiations to get my "skanky, dusty records" a few levels in the shelves in the office that opens on our living room were extended to say the least.
> 
> She does love the sound of my woodied Grados though, and my little girl loves to try them out. Now I just have to learn to appreciate watching an episode of "Sophia the First" or going shopping for clothes.


 

 life's all about give and take !!


----------



## fleasbaby

It is indeed


----------



## whirlwind

ch23 said:


> AWW YES!
> 
> just won a bidding for an Grado RA 1 amplifier.
> 
> I hope i'll have it by wednesday.


 

 Congrats.


----------



## stacker45

My ex wife's motto was, ''your money is our money and my money is my money''.
  
 Even when my horoscope said, ''today is your lucky day'' she'd still make it home from work, she must have read my horoscope those days too, and was extra careful crossing the street.
  
 I'm glad my babling regarding the GS1000i and RS1i could be of some help. For some reason, the GS1000i don't seem to get much love, especially compared to the RS1i. I think that the GS1000i represent a pretty good value, certainly much better than the PS1000.
  
 Here's some more babling, I think that a lot of it has to do with where we're coming from, for example, before I got into Grados, I used to own Senns HD600, wich had a big soundstage and ressesed mids, so, when I heard the GS1000, I still got the big soundstage and resessed mids, plus I was hearing détails that I'd never heard with the HD600.
  
 The same is true for people who are used to headphones that have an intimate sonic presentation, they might be put off by the GS/PS1000's big  soundstage and resessed mids.
  
 I hope some of this makes sense to some of you, otherwise I just wasted my time and yours, so if that's the case, I apologize.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> My ex wife's motto was, ''your money is our money and my money is my money''.
> 
> Even when my horoscope said, ''today is your lucky day'' she'd still make it home from work, she must have read my horoscope those days too, and was extra careful crossing the street.
> 
> ...


 
 I think this makes total sense. The first Grado I owned was the 80i's, and I'm very use to that sound, so I know in my case I would never be able to listen to a headphone with recessed mids, dark/veiled sound or less detail (no matter what brand). I prefer that Grado sound signature from the SR/RS models, even though I've never heard the GS/PS, from what I've read they probably wouldn't suite my tastes.


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> My ex wife's motto was, ''your money is our money and my money is my money''.
> 
> Even when my horoscope said, ''today is your lucky day'' she'd still make it home from work, she must have read my horoscope those days too, and was extra careful crossing the street.
> 
> ...


 
 that's exactly how its playing out with the lcd2's, sometimes something with them seemed to not be to my liking, but i couldn't really tell what it was, then i'd put the rs1i back on, it was the sense of intimacy !,  also, comapred to the rs1, the lcd can seem slow sometimes


----------



## jaywillin

another thing i've noticed in using the lcd vs a grado, its like i'm learning to listen differently, if that makes any sense
 i did for the first time listen to some classical with the lcd, that was pretty damn good !
 some of the "newness" is wearing off, while i love its sound, the rs1 has more soul, more "IT" for me


----------



## Danni

stacker45 said:


> I used to own Senns HD600, wich had a big soundstage and ressesed mids,


 
  
 This is the first time I think I've ever read someone stating the HD600 has a recessed midrange.
  


jaywillin said:


> its possible, but i'm not quite there yet !!
> seriously, the rs1 and the 500 just complement each other so well to me, and while having the same grado sense of space, pace
> the lcd's are great, but they are a  different breed, *huge sound stage*, deeeeeep bass
> 
> but before i get another 500, i'm curious now about a gs1000i, who knows what'll show up here next


 
  
 Likewise this is the first time I've seen someone refer to the LCD2 having a huge soundstage. Usually I hear that the soundstage was very closed and small for a Top model. My TH600 soundstage must be massive compared to Grado's if that is true.
  
 Either way it makes me more intrigued to hear a Grado model, to see how intimate it really is and how far forward the mids must be to make a HD600 seem recessed. I'll admit the PS1000 would interest me a lot if it was not $2500 odd dollars here.


----------



## stacker45

danni said:


> This is the first time I think I've ever read someone stating the HD600 has a recessed midrange.
> 
> 
> Likewise this is the first time I've seen someone refer to the LCD2 having a huge soundstage. Usually I hear that the soundstage was very closed and small for a Top model. My TH600 soundstage must be massive compared to Grado's if that is true.
> ...


 
  
 I meant that, relatively speaking of course, the HD600 has a recessed midrange compared to, say, RS1is.


----------



## Brooko

stacker45 said:


> I meant that, relatively speaking of course, the HD600 has a recessed midrange compared to, say, RS1is.


 
  
 Guess it's very subjective. I have both (mid-range junkie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).  Both have a slightly forward mid-range - and I wouldn't actually pick one over the other.  I'd be the last to say the HD600 mid-range is recessed in any way - even compared to the RS1.


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> that's exactly how its playing out with the lcd2's, sometimes something with them seemed to not be to my liking, but i couldn't really tell what it was, then i'd put the rs1i back on, it was the sense of intimacy !,  also, comapred to the rs1, the lcd can seem slow sometimes


 
  
 I've never had the chance to audition the LCD2/3 long enough to form a solid opinion about them, but I do remember being very impressed on those few occasions that I have spent with them at the Montréal Hi-Fi show.


----------



## jaywillin

danni said:


> This is the first time I think I've ever read someone stating the HD600 has a recessed midrange.
> 
> 
> Likewise this is the first time I've seen someone refer to the LCD2 having a huge soundstage. Usually I hear that the soundstage was very closed and small for a Top model. My TH600 soundstage must be massive compared to Grado's if that is true.
> ...


 

 my comments should have carried the disclaimer:  i have limited exposure to headphones other than grado, so take my impressions with a grain of salt


----------



## stacker45

brooko said:


> Guess it's very subjective. I have both (mid-range junkie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Like you say, ''it's very subjective'', but according to John Grado, you can't have a big soundstage, and intimate mids, now, I sold my HD600 in 2006, when I bought my GS1000, so I'm going on memory alone here, and, well!, let's just say that I'm not nowned for having a very good memory, so take this with the biggest grain of salt you can find.


----------



## Brooko

stacker45 said:


> Like you say, ''it's very subjective'', but according to John Grado, you can't have a big soundstage, and intimate mids, now, I sold my HD600 in 2006, when I bought my GS1000, so I'm going on memory alone here, and, well!, let's just say that I'm not nowned for having a very good memory, so take this with the biggest grain of salt you can find.


 
  
 Fair enough




  
 Just my opinion - but the HD600 doesn't have an overly large sound-stage.  It does have a very realistic sound-stage though - and this is why I personally think the mid range is so good on these classic cans.


----------



## stacker45

brooko said:


> Fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I agree, the HD600 are famous for having a very natural and neutral midrange, but in my opinion, they have a bigger sounstage than Grado's SR an RS series and less midrange presence.


----------



## jaywillin

brooko said:


> Fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 when joedoe and i had our "mini-meet"  he brought along his senn 600, and 650, i did not like the 650 at all, and up until i sprung for the audeze, i thought i might buy one, but compared to my rs1, and ps500, i too felt that the mids were just a bit sucked out, but  its probably more that the mids are more forward with the grado's, sometimes it takes me a while to catch on ! lol


----------



## Brooko

Could also be that you two guys are hardcore Grado fans that might like the HD600.
  
 Whereas I am a hardcore HD600 fan that quite likes the RS1 classic I have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 If I had to choose between the HD600 and RS1 (if I could only have one) - the HD600 would be the one I'd keep.
  
 Like I said gentlemen - very subjective - but there is no doubt that both are great cans that have withstood the test of time.  And both are also considered by many to be classics and best in class for value (in their respective genre/value brackets).


----------



## BillsonChang007

brooko said:


> Could also be that you two guys are hardcore Grado fans that might like the HD600.
> 
> Whereas I am a hardcore HD600 fan that quite likes the RS1 classic I have
> 
> ...




Aren't they completely different? @.@


----------



## CH23

billsonchang007 said:


> Aren't they completely different? @.@


 
 they do have a completely different sound,but that doesn't mean you can't like them both.


----------



## Brooko

ch23 said:


> they do have a completely different sound,but that doesn't mean you can't like them both.


 
  
 This !
  
 They are complimentary though


----------



## BillsonChang007

Yeah but how can he choose HD600 over RS1? THEY SHALL BE TOGETHER TO COMPLIMENT EACH OTHER XD

Maybe Left RS1 and right using HD600 driver? xD


----------



## CH23

billsonchang007 said:


> Yeah but how can he choose HD600 over RS1? THEY SHALL BE TOGETHER TO COMPLIMENT EACH OTHER XD
> 
> Maybe Left RS1 and right using HD600 driver? xD




I never listened with the HD600, but if it's anything like the HD800, i'm not a fan...


----------



## BillsonChang007

ch23 said:


> I never listened with the HD600, but if it's anything like the HD800, i'm not a fan...


 
 I think they are quite different especially the highs. I find the HD800 to have treble spike which the HD600 does not have at all


----------



## barid

ch23 said:


> I never listened with the HD600, but if it's anything like the HD800, i'm not a fan...




Its very different. Im always surpised when ppl say they dont like the senn 600/650 though. Theyre very unoffensive...if anything you may call them boring compared to grados.


----------



## BillsonChang007

barid said:


> Its very different. Im always surpised when ppl say they dont like the senn 600/650 though. Theyre very unoffensive...if anything you may call them boring compared to grados.


 
 Indeed. If you are very used to the aggressive sound of Grado headphones, you might find it hard to love the HD600/HD650 sound.


----------



## jaywillin

brooko said:


> Could also be that you two guys are hardcore Grado fans that might like the HD600.
> 
> Whereas I am a hardcore HD600 fan that quite likes the RS1 classic I have
> 
> ...


 
 agree !


----------



## jaywillin

billsonchang007 said:


> Aren't they completely different? @.@


 

 the lcd2 and the rs1i pretty different, i like them both


----------



## CH23

jaywillin said:


> the lcd2 and the rs1i pretty different, i like them both


 
  
 congrats on that 1000th post!
  
 i'd love to try the LCD 2.
  
 or any elecrostat headphone, for that matter.


----------



## jaywillin

ch23 said:


> congrats on that 1000th post!
> 
> i'd love to try the LCD 2.
> 
> or any elecrostat headphone, for that matter.


 

 well i'll be damned, i knew it was coming, boy, i do like to talk !! lol


----------



## whirlwind

As I am reading through this thread and sitting here listening to Pink Floyd's Comfortably Numb through my RS1i......I cant help but  smile as I am not analyzing any frequencies, or feel like I have to listen really hard to hear separation and detail and bass.
  
 I have at times thought about a Senn HD600 or HD650, as I hear the good Dr. Peppard was sort of making the MAD EAR to be the butter to the Senns bread, so to speak.
  
 For me it always seems to come down to , will I actually ever give another can much head time....for me, I usually don't.
  
 I have heard other nice headphones, and I even dabbled in iem's....actually I really like the sound from Hifiman RE-400.....but it is just that....I like it....but I don't love it.
  
 Having all of the Grado pads makes it much easier to change the sound of your cans in just a minute or two.....I can make my RS1i have a lot larger soundstage by throwing on some G-cushions, and I do every now and again.
  
 As soon as I put the L-cushions back on and listen....I realize ....this is the sound I wanted when I bought this headphone.
  
 I can see how Grado is a love/hate relationship with people....if you like it....you will eventually love it......but if you don't love it, you might not even like it.
  
 I do think that a lot of people do give up on a headphone too fast, because they have not found the right synergy for it.
  
 I mean , most people know if they like the Grado sound signature or not....without an amp.....just the first few minutes will make you smile or not.
  
 Now, if you smile....get them and go find the synergy that takes them to the next level.....you have to be patient...it is not a sprint.....eventually you will get the same feeling when finding the right synergy as you did when you put the headphone on for the first time.
  
 I don't care for a lot of bass that overwhelms my detail and I am not much for a large soundstage either.......I love detail and midrange and tight fast bass, and I also like my cans to be light and comfortable....I don't want my ears to sweat, I don't like to have to keep adjusting them on my head.
  
 I guess the RS1i was just basically made for me ....thanks Grado  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......the most important thing for me is, I want to enjoy my music and I want to smile and tap my feet.
  
 I may someday get a Senn HD600 or HD650 to pair with my MAD.......just to see if the synergy is there.
  
 Everybody's equipment and ears are different...so what sound like something to someone, may sound way different to someone else......understandably really.
  
 For me personally..I really look forward to an hour before bedtime, when I slide on the RS1i...I know I will be smiling, and enjoying and not analyzing my music.....at times...it is the best hour of the day.
  
 I must replay Comfortably Numb.....as that is what I am  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Rock On.....Enjoy your music.....smile for awhile each day!
  
 Jay....congrats on 1000 post!


----------



## philo50

^^^^^very nicely put
  
 I enjoy my PS1000 on occasion as a change of pace from my other phones. Sometimes it is better to just enjoy the forest and not be so concerned about the trees........


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> As I am reading through this thread and sitting here listening to Pink Floyd's Comfortably Numb through my RS1i......I cant help but  smile as I am not analyzing any frequencies, or feel like I have to listen really hard to hear separation and detail and bass.
> 
> I have at times thought about a Senn HD600 or HD650, as I hear the good Dr. Peppard was sort of making the MAD EAR to be the butter to the Senns bread, so to speak.
> 
> ...


 
 thank you kind sir, and i can relate to your thoughts this morning !
 my favorite version


----------



## BillsonChang007

jaywillin said:


> the lcd2 and the rs1i pretty different, i like them both




Haha how I wish I can like 2 headphones at a time! I mean.... I just can't


----------



## jaywillin

billsonchang007 said:


> Haha how I wish I can like 2 headphones at a time! I mean.... I just can't


 

 i think it can be like ice cream, i love ice cream, and i love different flavors, if i have only one, it can get boring ! lol
 but we're all different, different strokes for different folks !


----------



## bassboysam

billsonchang007 said:


> Haha how I wish I can like 2 headphones at a time! I mean.... I just can't


 
  
  
 I try to find headphones that sound nothing like one another.
  
 Right now I have:
 Grado RS1
 Audio Technical AD2000X
 AKG K550
  
 I have a Beyer DT990 on the way and I'm looking for a good deal on a Philips Fidelio X1 and/or LCD 2.
  
 I also have a pair of Audio-Technica WS99s but they just don't fit me well.


----------



## HPiper

bassboysam said:


> I try to find headphones that sound nothing like one another.
> 
> Right now I have:
> Grado RS1
> ...


 

 You are in luck, an LCD2 just went up on ebay a few minutes ago, looks to be in mint condition too.


----------



## bassboysam

hpiper said:


> You are in luck, an LCD2 just went up on ebay a few minutes ago, looks to be in mint condition too.




Not going to happen. I was a bit inebriated on Friday night and ended up buying a new bass ...to be fair, it was a great deal.


----------



## BillsonChang007

jaywillin said:


> i think it can be like ice cream, i love ice cream, and i love different flavors, if i have only one, it can get boring ! lol
> but we're all different, different strokes for different folks !







bassboysam said:


> I try to find headphones that sound nothing like one another.
> 
> Right now I have:
> Grado RS1
> ...




ICE CREAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!! <3 xD

Actually, I have 3 headphones/earphones that sound very differently, XBA-4 (the bass!!!), Grado (bright), Annie's (warmish slightly forward mids). I don't see myself going for the Sony except for on the go. I do go back to my Grado once in awhile for only rocks otherwise, I stick with my Annie's the entire afternoon/morning (where my listening section is held) xD


----------



## rgs9200m

Go get the GS1000i. You can turn them up to rock-concert levels and they never hurt. Super-sweet phone, way under-appreciated, worth every cent even at retail.
 I gave up on a zillion phones, but the G's are keepers. (And they get amazingly better with long break in. The bass gets tighter for one thing, and all sorts of other things fall into place.)
  
 If you have the dough, skip the grado extension cable and get a Moon Silver Dragon one. ( I'm tempted to say is sounds even better with the Moon extension than with no extension at all,
 but this doesn't make sense, so I won't...)


----------



## stacker45

Reading the many posts here on Head-Fi, I sometimes like to take a step back and realise how lucky I am to be able to own all these wonderful headphones. I try never to lose track of the fact that while I'm trying to decide wich of the GS/PS/HP1000 I'm going to use for my listening session, some people don't even know where their next meal will be coming from. To these people, even my SR80i would be considered luxury.
  
 Regarding the topic of people that tend to overanalize music, instead of just siting back and listen peacefully, In my case, it dépends on what I'm listening, if I'm listening, to a CD or SACD, I will have a tendency to scrutinize the sound.
  
 I have 4 modest sound systems, 3 of wich are vintage composed mostly from Yamaha and Marantz gear from the 70's. Now, if someone would've told me a few years ago that I'd be listening with my PS1000 to $1.00 thrift store LPs on a Marantz 6300 turntable, wich has a basic $40 Grado Black cartridge and is hooked up to a Marantz 2220B reciever, I would've bust out laughing.
  
 Everybody here know that Grados won't make chiken soup out of chicken poop. but if you're able to get past vinyl's pops and ticks, you can be in for some very pleasing listening sessions, for very little money.


----------



## myears

Comparing the AKG K420 to the Grado SR80is (Vibro L-Cush) right now, listenining to Radiohead - Live from the Basement. It's the first time I have the chance to compare the sr80is to another product of the same price range. I was realy happy with the 420 K right from the box, far from home with my phone, but it's hardly an option for home listening. I still have to listen to the AKG a little more though.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

My Sylvania 5751 BPTM on the MAD EAR+ have got about 100 hrs and IMO I haven't heard the PS1000s sound better.
 Yes, not even with the great Apex Pinnacle. 
 Other than HP1000s and PS1s, all my Grados sound absolutely sensational with this amp.


----------



## jaywillin

well, my great journey into a more upscale headphone neighborhood looks like it won't end with the first stop at the house audeze,
 i think it'll be for sell tomorrow, i'm going to sleep on it tonight.
 mr grado may have spoiled me


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> well, my great journey into a more upscale headphone neighborhood looks like it won't end with the first stop at the house audeze,
> i think it'll be for sell tomorrow, i'm going to sleep on it tonight.
> mr grado may have spoiled me


 
  
 You aven't talked about comfort, but you have one of the lightest, and one of heavyest headphones on the market.


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> You aven't talked about comfort, but you have one of the lightest, and one of heavyest headphones on the market.


 

 actually i was expecting the lcd to be VERY uncomfortable, its not.  after the first couple of days, i got used to it, but i can see how it could be an issue for some
 what is the issue concerning the audeze is at the price,even though i bought used, and got a good deal, it seems i should love it, with everything.
 i pretty much love the rs1 with everything
 so the last day or so, i'm thinking , sell the audeze, pursue the gs1000i,
 but then, just now finished listening to bitches brew, just off spotify, and i thought the sound was amazing
 i know i do like the audeze more than anything other than the rs1i and  the ps500
 i suppose the prudent thing to do, would be keep evaluating , that couldn't hurt thats for sure


----------



## HPiper

I was just listening to my system in its present incarnation tonight, Some Aja and Coltrane, started out with my 225i and switched to the 325i and I was just marveling at how tremendously good it sounded, absolutely incredible. This is by far the best stereo system I have ever had, and the whole thing cost less than $1k. If anything else I think Grado gives outstanding value, show me another $300 retail phone that comes close to the 325i, it will be a very short list.


----------



## joe50000

hpiper said:


> I was just listening to my system in its present incarnation tonight, Some Aja and Coltrane, started out with my 225i and switched to the 325i and I was just marveling at how tremendously good it sounded, absolutely incredible. This is by far the best stereo system I have ever had, and the whole thing cost less than $1k. If anything else I think Grado gives outstanding value, show me another $300 retail phone that comes close to the 325i, it will be a very short list.


 
 The HE-300 beats the pants off of everything sub-$300 now that it's $150.


----------



## Saren

I'm currently borrowing a PS1000 from a friend of mine to try out ~ I'll have it for a week while he has my LCD2. I was curious why this flagship was treated like the leper of top cans. So far these are by far one of the best low volume listening headphones I've heard. At higher volume I can understand some comments about the treble being a bit aggressive, but nothing some gentle EQ can't fix. I enjoy the PS1000 a lot with acoustic jazz, acoustic live gigs and I'm liking it at lot with bands like Blood Ceremony, Jex Thoth, Pallbearer, Spirit Caravan, Candlemass.
  
 Although in some technical regards like Imaging or say bass rumble they don't stack up, I couldn't care less as this sounds rather like live performances I'm used to with Jazz and rock. It is a substantial amount of money to drop on one can for some people, really though at my current amount of collection I could very well see adding this to my collection just for its interesting and unique sound. I can understand those who steer away as a all rounder, I think it suits certain songs a lot and not some others.
  
 Still I'm certainly enjoying this a lot headphone ~ especially works for late night listening at low volume when I'm tired.
  
 I had heard this headphone previously, briefly as well. But actually being able to sit down in quiet here myself the feeling is completely different for this.
  
 Just my 2c.


----------



## joe50000

I'm making the leap into the world of Grado headphones now - 
  
 Is the PS500 really worth twice as much as the SR325is?


----------



## kvtaco17

The ps500 is a very different sonically then the 325... Its bassy and has less treble... I prefer both the ps500 and rs1 to the 325... I think its worth the price difference but id recommend the sr80 or 225 as a less expensive entry into the world of grado. What kind of music do you listen to?


----------



## whirlwind

shahzada123 said:


> My Sylvania 5751 BPTM on the MAD EAR+ have got about 100 hrs and IMO I haven't heard the PS1000s sound better.
> Yes, not even with the great Apex Pinnacle.
> Other than HP1000s and PS1s, all my Grados sound absolutely sensational with this amp.


 

 I am fully onboard with the Sylvania 5751 black plate triple mica tube.....combined with the MAD EAR+.... the synergy is the best I have heard so far.


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> I was just listening to my system in its present incarnation tonight, Some Aja and Coltrane, started out with my 225i and switched to the 325i and I was just marveling at how tremendously good it sounded, absolutely incredible. This is by far the best stereo system I have ever had, and the whole thing cost less than $1k. If anything else I think Grado gives outstanding value, show me another $300 retail phone that comes close to the 325i, it will be a very short list.


 
 The 325's can really sound amazing with the right gear/recordings, I particularly like the thick vocals and guitar with this model, the miss can be very powerful at times in a great way.


----------



## bbophead

joe50000 said:


> hpiper said:
> 
> 
> > I was just listening to my system in its present incarnation tonight, Some Aja and Coltrane, started out with my 225i and switched to the 325i and I was just marveling at how tremendously good it sounded, absolutely incredible. This is by far the best stereo system I have ever had, and the whole thing cost less than $1k. If anything else I think Grado gives outstanding value, show me another $300 retail phone that comes close to the 325i, it will be a very short list.
> ...


 
 Yeah, maybe at $150 it won't suck as much.  It didn't stay in the house very long at all.
  
 Re:  PS500 vs. 325i,  too much mid bass on the 500 for me.  Went away.


----------



## kvtaco17

The PS500 is a lot more balanced with g cushions... They pads themselves need to be broken in first though lol


----------



## bbophead

kvtaco17 said:


> The PS500 is a lot more balanced with g cushions... They pads themselves need to be broken in first though lol


 
 I did compare the 325i with the 500 for ten months, both with G-Cush.  Still prefered the 325i.


----------



## kvtaco17

bbophead said:


> I did compare the 325i with the 500 for ten months, both with G-Cush.  Still prefered the 325i.


 
 Different tastes yo! I do like the 325 a lot, I just prefer the RS1 and PS500.


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> Different tastes yo! I do like the 325 a lot, I just prefer the RS1 and PS500.


 

 never heard the 325, but i do miss my having my 500 !


----------



## bearFNF

kvtaco17 said:


> Different tastes yo! I do like the 325 a lot, I just prefer the RS1 and PS500.


 
 I also prefer the PS500 to the 325is, my 325s are collecting dust right now...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






saren said:


> ...I was curious why this flagship was treated like the leper of top cans. ...


 
 For me and some other I have talked to, it is due to the price and the Sound signature, the $700-$1000 dollar increase in price is, to me, not worth it.  YTMV
  
 Yes, I have auditioned them all...


----------



## stacker45

That's law of diminishing returns, hits other brands too, for exemple,  the LCD3 costs twice as much as the LCD2, and having heard both, I think that the $1000 price difference is just as hard to justify as Grado's GS1000 vs PS1000.


----------



## bearFNF

stacker45 said:


> That's law of diminishing returns, hits other brands too, for exemple,  the LCD3 costs twice as much as the LCD2, and having heard both, I think that the $1000 price difference is just as hard to justify as Grado's GS1000 vs PS1000.


 

 Agreed, LCD3 have only impressed me once (the Schiit Ragnarok did it) and the LCD2 are more to my taste anyway.


----------



## AK7579

Grado has created their first closed back headphones!!!!!
  
http://turntablelab.com/collections/daily-arrivals/products/grado-the-bushmills-x-grado-labs-headphone
  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jW66ldROOsg&noredirect=1


----------



## CH23

ak7579 said:


> Grado has created their first closed back headphones!!!!!
> 
> http://turntablelab.com/collections/daily-arrivals/products/grado-the-bushmills-x-grado-labs-headphone
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jW66ldROOsg&noredirect=1




I can't take this right now. My wallet is already empty. Please Grado, think of the children!


----------



## JoeDoe

ak7579 said:


> Grado has created their first closed back headphones!!!!!
> 
> http://turntablelab.com/collections/daily-arrivals/products/grado-the-bushmills-x-grado-labs-headphone
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jW66ldROOsg&noredirect=1




That's a pretty interesting collaboration. I'll let one of you guys pull the trigger and enjoy them vicariously


----------



## CH23

joedoe said:


> That's a pretty interesting collaboration. I'll let one of you guys pull the trigger and enjoy them vicariously




I was supposed to be saving for an amp+pre amp, but i think i'll give myself this as a birthday present this January.


----------



## mcandmar

Grados that smell like an Irish drunk, not sure how i feel about that one...


----------



## fleasbaby

We'll shave me naked, paint me blue and call me smurfy...

Anyone emailed to ask if there will be a non-limited edition version without endorsement? I think I will...


----------



## parbaked

Interesting that they describe it as a vented, not closed can...still a first.
  
LAB POINTS 
limited edition Bushmills x Grado custom collab headphones
designed by Elijah Wood & Zach Cowie
crafted from recycled white oak bodies from the wood of old barrels from Bushmills Distillery in Ireland
legendary Grado sound
vented back design representing a first in Grado headphone history
custom brown leather headband
wooden outer box
lab exclusivo
 TECH SPECS 
transducer type - dynamic
operating principle - vented back
frequency response - 16hz to 26kHz
spl at 1mW - 98dB
nominal impedance - 32 ohms
driver match - .05dB
 - See more at: http://turntablelab.com/collections/daily-arrivals/products/grado-the-bushmills-x-grado-labs-headphone#sthash.COFwQmDb.dpuf


----------



## fleasbaby

Just got a response from Grado confirming they are vented, and will not be released in a non-limited edition version...gentlemen, I think we all know what this means: 

A trip or two to the plasma bank.

By the way, when they say vented, I wonder where the vents are? 

Unrelated, but I noticed flat pads were being used.


----------



## imackler

fleasbaby said:


> By the way, when they say vented, I wonder where the vents are?


 
 I'm guessing that it means that air will still move out via the ear pads.


----------



## rotter2142

Okay. So can we have a roll call on who is ordering the Bushmills+Grado?
  
 So that we know which profiles we need to stalk for their reviews


----------



## jaywillin

as if i needed another thing to want !!


----------



## bassboysam

ak7579 said:


> Grado has created their first closed back headphones!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 



ordered mine!


i'm just too curious.


----------



## kvtaco17

I'm game... Gonna see if the wife needs Christmas present ideas for me first though lol


----------



## CH23

bassboysam said:


> ak7579 said:
> 
> 
> > Grado has created their first closed back headphones!!!!!
> ...


 

 i hope you're already prepairing your photobooth, and starting on the review?


----------



## fleasbaby

Beginning to regret being early with my wish list for Christmas now...never mind. Just makes me want to get a pair of closed cups turned and start experimenting


----------



## jaywillin

bassboysam said:


> ak7579 said:
> 
> 
> > Grado has created their first closed back headphones!!!!!
> ...


 

 i did my small "just curious" purchase and its on the way, the vali.
 and while i'm confessing, i was real bad, i also made an "i always wanted a              "  purchase too , it should be here friday.
 its from a brand i heard years ago in my HI FI DAYS  A WADIA 121  it was ttvj's deal of the day.


----------



## fleasbaby

jaywillin said:


> i did my small "just curious" purchase and its on the way, the vali.
> and while i'm confessing, i was real bad, i also made an "i always wanted a              "  purchase too , it should be here friday.
> its from a brand i heard years ago in my HI FI DAYS  A WADIA 121  it was ttvj's deal of the day.




LMAO...good lord man, you have a serious problem! A fun problem, but a problem nonetheless


----------



## jaywillin

fleasbaby said:


> LMAO...good lord man, you have a serious problem! A fun problem, but a problem nonetheless


 

 i really need to sell something, or something is going back !,
 the 121 was 30% off, that doesn't help a lot does it ?? lol
 and i do have a possible buyer of the bifrost if the wadia stays


----------



## ArmAndHammer

WOOT WOOT....looky at what I just bought!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait...should be AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fleasbaby

jaywillin said:


> i really need to sell something, or something is going back !,
> the 121 was 30% off, that doesn't help a lot does it ?? lol
> and i do have a possible buyer of the bifrost if the wadia stays


 
  
 Yes indeed...its all about the classifieds 
  
 Beautiful way to indulge in the hobby and not lose everything you own to credit card debt. LMAO


----------



## jaywillin

fleasbaby said:


> Yes indeed...its all about the classifieds
> 
> Beautiful way to indulge in the hobby and not lose everything you own to credit card debt. LMAO


 

 well, thats where all my stuff comes from just about, 'cept that wadia !! ouch
 i was HYPNOTIZED !!!!     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  that's my story and i'm sticking to it !!


----------



## gefski

imackler said:


> I'm guessing that it means that air will still move out via the ear pads.




Can't tell by looking at the pics but it clearly says "vented back". So it has to be from the back side of the driver. Maybe some hidden holes or slots. BeyerDynamic does something similar with two almost identical cans -- DT880 has very tiny holes and are called "semi-open" while DT990 has big slots and are called "open back".


----------



## kvtaco17

I really hope the cups smell like booze... I'd love them even most!


----------



## desertblues

Wow - just when I thought I wasn't going to buy more Grados they pull me back in!


----------



## BillsonChang007

How limited is it though? @.@ 

someone got to do a DIY earcups like those Grado!!!


----------



## ArmAndHammer

billsonchang007 said:


> How limited is it though? @.@
> 
> someone got to do a DIY earcups like those Grado!!!


 
 Hopefully VERY limited


----------



## 1117

armandhammer said:


> WOOT WOOT....looky at what I just bought!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait...should be AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
  
 What sorcery is this?


----------



## parbaked

Pioneer did something similar years back with speakers made from 100 year old Suntory whiskey casks: http://www.pioneer.eu/eur/campaign/products/pureMalt.html


----------



## hsubox

parbaked said:


> Pioneer did something similar years back with speakers made from 100 year old Suntory whiskey casks: http://www.pioneer.eu/eur/campaign/products/pureMalt.html


 

 For relaxing times... make it Pioneer time...
  
 How did they sound? I am curious about where in the line these should really slot in, if such a comparison can really be made.


----------



## jaywillin

parbaked said:


> Pioneer did something similar years back with speakers made from 100 year old Suntory whiskey casks: http://www.pioneer.eu/eur/campaign/products/pureMalt.html


 

 i remember those, were supposed to be decent little speakers too


----------



## parbaked

hsubox said:


> For relaxing times... make it Pioneer time...
> 
> How did they sound? I am curious about where in the line these should really slot in, if such a comparison can really be made.


 
 They were beautiful looking/feeling and sounded good, but not great, for their size (4" mid/woof) and price ($600).
 Made in China because lots of labour to straighten the wood from the casks. Perfect for office but not for main system...


----------



## Brooko

I guess the bit I'm puzzled about (semi-closed / vented Grados) is "what is the point"?
  
 Let's face it - the main reason for using closed headphones is for isolation - it's pretty much the only reason.  These are on-ear - not over-ear.  On-ear isolating headphones need reasonable clamp.  These are Grados!  I don't know about you guys - but every Grado I've owned - including the RS1's I have now - I always bend the headband slightly to relax the fit (otherwise .... torture!)
  
 So thinking out loud .....

Closed Grado that's on ear - so you need to loosen fit
Vented anyway
Likely to be very little isolation (for you), and although leakage may be attenuated, it won't be nil
Priced at $400?
  
 My question again - why would you bother?
  
 I was also naturally interested when I first saw the news - then when I thought about it - reality kind of hit home.
  
 I'll stick to my RS1s.


----------



## jonbmet

Mine's on the way. Woooooo!


----------



## stacker45

Mine too. Woooooo!!


----------



## ArmAndHammer

brooko said:


> My question again - why would you bother?
> 
> I was also naturally interested when I first saw the news - then when I thought about it - reality kind of hit home.
> 
> I'll stick to my RS1s.


 
 In your case, you have an excellent pair of woodie Grados. I have no doubt that these won't match the performance of the RS1. I don't think that's the goal either. I'm hoping these will be on par with the 325 but with a woodie sound and of course the coolness of wood and being a limited edition.
  
 That's why some of us will bother...cause they are just cool. I took the chance. They're Grados. I figure unless they are complete turds, they won't loose much if any value if I decide to resell if I don't like them, especially being a limited edition. I've wanted woodie grados for a long time but never wanted to shell out the $500 for a pair of RS2 or $700 for the RS1. This seemed like a good chance.


----------



## bassboysam

brooko said:


> I guess the bit I'm puzzled about (semi-closed / vented Grados) is "what is the point"?
> 
> Let's face it - the main reason for using closed headphones is for isolation - it's pretty much the only reason.  These are on-ear - not over-ear.  On-ear isolating headphones need reasonable clamp.  These are Grados!  I don't know about you guys - but every Grado I've owned - including the RS1's I have now - I always bend the headband slightly to relax the fit (otherwise .... torture!)
> 
> ...




Fuddy duddy


----------



## jaywillin

bassboysam said:


> Fuddy duddy


 

 lol, i was thinking "party pooper" lol
  
 with all the madness around, folks hitting the buy button(especially me) we could use a voice of reason couldn't we ??     
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (i've been using this smiley a lot lately)


----------



## swspiers

brooko said:


> I guess the bit I'm puzzled about (semi-closed / vented Grados) is "what is the point"?
> 
> Let's face it - the main reason for using closed headphones is for isolation - it's pretty much the only reason.  These are on-ear - not over-ear.  On-ear isolating headphones need reasonable clamp.  These are Grados!  I don't know about you guys - but every Grado I've owned - including the RS1's I have now - I always bend the headband slightly to relax the fit (otherwise .... torture!)
> 
> ...


 

 usually I disagree with naysayers on the Grado thread, but I have to agree with this.  For me at least, these have zero appeal.
  
 But for everyone else, I can't wait to read the impressions!  Personally, if I were to buy these, I'd wait for Jay to get them and then snag them in two weeks at a discount. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 (I so hope you're not offended)


----------



## Brooko

Don't get me wrong lads - I'm a fan of the Grado house sound.
  
 Just seems to me that this is like buying a comb for a bald guy.  Yes - it could be a limited edition comb from a master craftsman, that will hold it's value (no doubt).  But in the end - it won't work the way combs are supposed to - and no matter how you use it - it's going to end up becoming uncomfortable on your head.
  
 BTW - yes, I am bald (by choice) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And I may be a fuddy-duddy or party-pooper, but I wonder how popular these really will be after the instant hype dies down.  I remain unconvinced ......


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> usually I disagree with naysayers on the Grado thread, but I have to agree with this.  For me at least, these have zero appeal.
> 
> But for everyone else, I can't wait to read the impressions!  Personally, if I were to buy these, I'd wait for Jay to get them and then snag them in two weeks at a discount.
> 
> ...


 

 noooooooooo not at all
 and actually, i looked, and went " huh, pretty cool" but that was about it
 i got some lcd's that as of right now, are up on the sale thread , lol, i really should have at least waited until the wadia got here ,
 the lcd will sell, the wadia will suck, and i'll be going "why the hell did i do all that"   the term "addictive behavior" comes to mind


----------



## HPiper

jaywillin said:


> never heard the 325, but i do miss my having my 500 !


 

 Told ya so!!


----------



## jonbmet

stacker45 said:


> Mine too. Woooooo!!




YES.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> Told ya so!!


 

 I WILL HAVE ANOTHER, someday, somehow...............


----------



## georgelai57

I could never get comfortable with my 325 with S-Pads, L-Pads, G-Pads, bending/unbending of head band, etc. The best solution for me was S-Pads pressing against Shure 940 velour pads against ears. Will glue them together one day.


----------



## HPiper

jaywillin said:


> i did my small "just curious" purchase and its on the way, the vali.
> and while i'm confessing, i was real bad, i also made an "i always wanted a              "  purchase too , it should be here friday.
> its from a brand i heard years ago in my HI FI DAYS  A WADIA 121  it was ttvj's deal of the day.


 

 I just looked at that and curse you..now I want one sooooo bad! That is one fantastic dac/amp. Wow!! (Whats the penalty for robbing a bank?)


----------



## HPiper

jaywillin said:


> i really need to sell something, or something is going back !,
> the 121 was 30% off, that doesn't help a lot does it ?? lol
> and i do have a possible buyer of the bifrost if the wadia stays


 

 Bifrost..how much?


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> I just looked at that and curse you..now I want one sooooo bad! That is one fantastic dac/amp. Wow!! *(Whats the penalty for robbing a bank?)*


 
  
  
 gotta get caught first !!


----------



## bearFNF

hpiper said:


> I just looked at that and curse you..now I want one sooooo bad! That is one fantastic dac/amp. Wow!! (Whats the penalty for robbing a bank?)


 

 Just think of all the 'quality' headphone time you could get in prison...as long as you share with bubba, that is.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Comfort isn't a concern for me because I find my 325's to be very comfortable. To the point sometimes I'll stand up and walk away from my computer almost ripping them off my head because I forgot they were there. I don't see why these will be any different. I'm pretty sure, I could be wrong, that Grado isn't going to put out a higher-end headphone (compared to 325's and below) that don't sound very good if not fantastic. Not at a $400 price point. Not to mention being a limited edition commissioned by another pretty reputable company, I'm sure Grado made sure these things were right. Guess we'll find out very soon.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> Bifrost..how much?



$360 , he might have found something else, haven't we talked since the weekend ,


----------



## BillsonChang007

jaywillin said:


> gotta get caught first !!


 
 I have a perfect plan that you won't get caught! You will go to the bank and take out "Cha Ching" from your saving a/c...


----------



## SHAHZADA123

armandhammer said:


> WOOT WOOT....looky at what I just bought!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait...should be AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
 WOW! These are too sexy to pass. Will get a pair soon


----------



## austonia

.


----------



## wormsdriver

ha! I think I found the vents.
  
 In the video, go to the 1:51 minute mark. the vents are under the  nevermind here they are:


----------



## wormsdriver

they are all of a sudden more interesting... I was initially turned off by the s-pads/comfies
  
 Edit: just found this too, good read: http://gizmodo.com/grado-labs-made-gorgeous-cans-out-of-irish-whiskey-bar-1476399898


----------



## CH23

my RA-1 just arrived at work, can't wait to try it tonight.


----------



## whirlwind

Thanks for that read wormsdriver.
  
 The cans look great, and I am sure they will hold their value and a lot of people will want them for their collectability.


----------



## bassboysam

austonia said:


> Sorry ~ but this looks terrible. Put on your Grados and lay hands over the cups. How's that sound?
> 
> I love custom woodies as much anyone here but sound quality must take priority over design!




Do you really think they just took one of their existing headphones and closed them off? I'm sure they designed these to work properly.


----------



## BillsonChang007

bassboysam said:


> Do you really think they just took one of their existing headphones and closed them off? I'm sure they designed these to work properly.




Indeed! Pretty sure Grado will design a new drivers for this model or at least, take one of their product line driver, and do some tweaks on it.


----------



## fleasbaby

Nice read indeed...but at the risk of sounding like a picky bugger:
  
 1. John didn't found Grado Labs did he? I thought Joe, his uncle, did...
 2. This isn't Grado's first collaboration...there was the head-fi cans (HF-1 and HF-2), and if that isn't close enough to a legitimate brand, then the Dolce and Gabbana collaboration a little while back...
  
 http://www.mendaily.com/dolce-gabbana-x-grado-ds2012-mahogany-headphones-sound-and-luxury/
  
 All the over-analytical nit-picking aside, I hope these sound good, and indicate another step toward a sealed Grado at some point in the future.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

bassboysam said:


> Do you really think they just took one of their existing headphones and closed them off? I'm sure they designed these to work properly.


 
 Agree. 
 Apparently, they've been working on these for about 5 months.


----------



## parbaked

shahzada123 said:


> Agree.
> Apparently, they've been working on these for about 5 months.


 
 The articles mention various driver tweaks to get them to sound good:
_"To make the headphones sound right, Grado actually had to add mass in the form of a little tuning fork-like wooden piece behind the driver diaphragm to give the cups a little more heft and sturdiness."_
  
 It also implies that these were done as an experiment in brand collaboration more than a pursuit of a better sounding Grado:
_"Moreover, the project was an opportunity to tackle a number of challenges, not the least of which was seeing if his very serious audio company could actually play nicely with new friends."_
  
 Silliest thing is how they imply the wood "sounded good" before they made any headphones!
_"When Bushmills approached John Grado about the project, the first thing Grado did was make sure the boozy, brittle wood was actually something you could use to make a headphone. "We listened to the wood out of the barrels and we knew it was something that could be done."_
  
 At least we know the final sound check was done by 'experienced ears:
_Grado's son, Jonathan (and Bushmills spokes-celebrity Elijah Wood) spot-checked the sound to make sure that younger audience would like the end product. "It's nice to know that these old ears still got it," says Grado._
  
 An interesting product but clearly not intended to supersede anything in the existing range.


----------



## bassboysam

Yes obviously this is just a gimmick and not meant to be a revolution in headphone design especially if they only spent 5 months on R&D. I don't think the intention was to take the hi-fi word by storm. But who knows they may actually sound good.


----------



## wormsdriver

I read some other article were the reason for that design was to incorporate the logo of the other company on the headphone. 

It reminds me of a few years back when I would watch American choppers. When they would build a theme bike for a particular company. These cans look to me like barrels. I think they'll look really great in person, and since they're priced between the 325's and rs2, I expect them to sound pretty darn good!


----------



## ArmAndHammer

I'm sure they will. They are Grados and will have the Grado sound. I don't think Grado is all about revolutionary or taking worlds by storm. They have a niche and that's what they are doing. They make improvements on what they have but nothing so incredibly new and out there that the head-fi world will go bonkers. This is just an example of that wrapped in a cool package. Gimmicky...yeah, maybe...cool...definitely, sound good as Grados do...without a doubt.


----------



## hsubox

austonia said:


> Sorry ~ but this looks terrible. Put on your Grados and lay hands over the cups. How's that sound?
> 
> I love custom woodies as much anyone here but sound quality must take priority over design!


 

 How are you jumping to the conclusion that they will sound bad? They said that they have retuned them to get the Grado house sound. I, for one, believe them. Of course, there will be some differences, insomuch that the PS500 sounds different, or the 80 sounds different from the 225 to the GS1000.... I think Grado has earned the benefit of the doubt over all these years.


----------



## parbaked

I think they were just trying to make a cool product...in a good way. I'm sure they sound fine.
 Maybe a project of John's son - great that he's working there. He seems to be impacting Grado social media.
 Maybe Grado will gain experience engineering semi-closed cans...
 I do think it would be an even better product if they numbered them and limited the quantity.


----------



## bassboysam

parbaked said:


> I think they were just trying to make a cool product...in a good way. I'm sure they sound fine.
> 
> 
> Maybe a project of John's son - great that he's working there. He seems to be impacting Grado social media.
> ...



 



they are limited from what I have heard. they are not going to be a regular production model.


----------



## parbaked

No doubt, I meant establishing it as a run of say 250 numbered pairs for example...


----------



## SHAHZADA123

parbaked said:


> No doubt, I meant establishing it as a run of say 250 numbered pairs for example...


 
 I hope its more than that otherwise the prices will skyrocket in a few years


----------



## bassboysam

shahzada123 said:


> I hope its more than that otherwise the prices will skyrocket in a few years



 


considering they sold out in less than 24 hours I would be surprised if there were that many of them made. I can't see Grado selling 1000 of these in such a short time...but then again what do I know.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

shahzada123 said:


> I hope its more than that otherwise the prices will skyrocket in a few years


 
 I'm hoping it is a small number just for that reason...lol...honestly though, if they sound as good as I _hope_ they do, I probably wouldn't sell them. I know that my kids would have to be starving before I'd even think about selling my 325's.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

bassboysam said:


> shahzada123 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope its more than that otherwise the prices will skyrocket in a few years
> ...


 
 OMG. Sold already. I'll have to buy one here.
  


armandhammer said:


> I'm hoping it is a small number just for that reason...lol...honestly though, if they sound as good as I _hope_ they do, I probably wouldn't sell them. I know that my kids would have to be starving before I'd even think about selling my 325's.


 
 If you don't like the sound, I'll gladly take them


----------



## whirlwind

Wow....if they are all sold....I would think that there were not thousands........I love the look , I must say that the s-cushions turn me off alittle bit....but I am still sure they will have that famous grado sound signature, and in the end....that is all that really matters.


----------



## LCfiner

I picked up one of those Bushmil Grados. The comfy pads will _probably_ not last for more than 2 minutes once I get them (no shipping notice yet. hoping for next week). I have extra flat pads and bowls that I’ll be using.


----------



## parbaked

lcfiner said:


> I picked up one of those Bushmil Grados. The comfy pads will _probably_ not last for more than 2 minutes once I get them (no shipping notice yet. hoping for next week). I have extra flat pads and bowls that I’ll be using.


 
 The Flats will let more of the residual whiskey seep into your brain...


----------



## ArmAndHammer

I'll try mine as they are but I'm sure it won't take long for the g-cushes to make their way over for a final resting spot (to be shared with my 325's).


----------



## ArmAndHammer

On another note, I need to replace my burned up Little Dot 1+. I love the amp with my Grados so I'm tempted to just get another one. However, as we all know, temptation to try new things is great. So, I'm wondering what you fine folks are using for you amping needs with your Grados...looking for something in the $200 or less price range. Desktop preferred. I have a portable that works well.


----------



## joseph69

armandhammer said:


> On another note, I need to replace my burned up Little Dot 1+. I love the amp with my Grados so I'm tempted to just get another one. However, as we all know, temptation to try new things is great. So, I'm wondering what you fine folks are using for you amping needs with your Grados...looking for something in the $200 or less price range. Desktop preferred. I have a portable that works well.


 
 I also own the LD1+, just curious as to how long you've had the amp before it burned up?
 I also own the Schiit Magni/Modi combo, which I thinks sound very nice also for $200.00U.S.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

It was my fault that it burned up. I swapped tubes and forgot to switch the jumpers. The amp was going strong after at least two years of daily use and pretty much never being turned off. It would probably still be working if I had not f'ed it up.


----------



## joseph69

armandhammer said:


> It was my fault that it burned up. I swapped tubes and forgot to switch the jumpers. The amp was going strong after at least two years of daily use and pretty much never being turned off. It would probably still be working if I had not f'ed it up.


 
 Thanks, sorry for your mishap, I was just curious to as how long it lasted because I thought it burned up on its own.


----------



## parbaked

armandhammer said:


> It was my fault that it burned up. I swapped tubes and forgot to switch the jumpers. The amp was going strong after at least two years of daily use and pretty much never being turned off. It would probably still be working if I had not f'ed it up.


 
 In that case, for <$200 I think the LD 1+ is the choice...


----------



## Jupiterknight

One question..sorry if it has been addressed before but I'm just too lazy to read backwards...
  
 I just received a new pair of Grado's and the stock pads seems very different from all the Grado's I bought around a year or so ago. I'm not talking about the difference between L or S cushions etc. but just the feel, size and maybe sonic wise..
  
 I have a similar pair of Grado's that I bought a few years back. Since they are somewhere else where I spend my time I can't compare them directly but the pads do seem/feel/sound differently.. Am I right or wrong?  Did Grado recently, within a year or so, release different pads?


----------



## BillsonChang007

jupiterknight said:


> One question..sorry if it has been addressed before but I'm just too lazy to read backwards...
> 
> I just received a new pair of Grado's and the stock pads seems very different from all the Grado's I bought around a year or so ago. I'm not talking about the difference between L or S cushions etc. but just the feel, size and maybe sonic wise..
> 
> I have a similar pair of Grado's that I bought a few years back. Since they are somewhere else where I spend my time I can't compare them directly but the pads do seem/feel/sound differently.. Am I right or wrong?  Did Grado recently, within a year or so, release different pads?




I guess it's because it's too new! The old ones have gone through everything throughout the years!


----------



## Jupiterknight

billsonchang007 said:


> I guess it's because it's too new! The old ones have gone through everything throughout the years!


 
  
 Not the case, never had sex with them or introduced them to my friends, and I do remember reading here that Grado did release some new pads but I'm just looking for confirmation on way or another. I guess I should just approach Grado directly..


----------



## BillsonChang007

jupiterknight said:


> Not the case, never had sex with them or introduced them to my friends, and I do remember reading here that Grado did release some new pads but I'm just looking for confirmation on way or another. I guess I should just approach Grado directly..




I mean, those pads gets softer and feels smoother with use to my experience... It gets even softer and smoother with warm water. That's what I do every week because I find them to love dust a lot so I decided to be the evil and put them in separate world. :evil:


----------



## wormsdriver

jupiterknight said:


> One question..sorry if it has been addressed before but I'm just too lazy to read backwards...
> 
> I just received a new pair of Grado's and the stock pads seems very different from all the Grado's I bought around a year or so ago. I'm not talking about the difference between L or S cushions etc. but just the feel, size and maybe sonic wise..
> 
> I have a similar pair of Grado's that I bought a few years back. Since they are somewhere else where I spend my time I can't compare them directly but the pads do seem/feel/sound differently.. Am I right or wrong?  Did Grado recently, within a year or so, release different pads?


 
 I bought a pair of Rs1i recently, original invoice is from February of this year.
  
 I did notice the pads felt differently to all others I've had before, but since I bought them second hand, I thought maybe the original owner had maybe wash them with fabric softener or something of the sort....
  
 IDK, but they definitely feel a bit different.


----------



## austonia

.


----------



## Jupiterknight

wormsdriver said:


> I bought a pair of Rs1i recently, original invoice is from February of this year.
> 
> I did notice the pads felt differently to all others I've had before, but since I bought them second hand, I thought maybe the original owner had maybe wash them with fabric softener or something of the sort....
> 
> IDK, but they definitely feel a bit different.


 
  
 Right, absolutely, they feel softer. Not the old irritating, scratchy feel ?  Different fabric, maybe not.. also differently sized and sounds less veiled if we are talking about the flat cushions and as I understand the L- cushions are sized differently as well?  . My point is that I believe that Grado within the last year or so have slightly upgraded their cushions related to the critics around these over the years but of course they never told anyone, or at least not me...   I just need confirmation that is true or not something I'm making up, which I easily could do, but why?


----------



## SHAHZADA123

A rare Grado up for gabs:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/693813/extremely-rare-freesystems-gradolabs-ps1-buy-it-before-i-change-my-mind


----------



## whirlwind

^^  Nice  ^^


----------



## fleasbaby

shahzada123 said:


> A rare Grado up for gabs:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/693813/extremely-rare-freesystems-gradolabs-ps1-buy-it-before-i-change-my-mind


 
  
 *siiigh* I wish.


----------



## jaywillin

shahzada123 said:


> A rare Grado up for gabs:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/693813/extremely-rare-freesystems-gradolabs-ps1-buy-it-before-i-change-my-mind


 

 don't worry guys !! not going for this today !! lol


----------



## hsubox

FYI, everyone, I swung by Decibel Audio in Chicago on my way to O'Hare, and they have all Grados for 10% off. They cut a really good deal for PS500s, but I just couldn't pull the trigger.... I'll regret that later. 

Also, the PS500 sounds great on a Music Hall 25.2. Which is really wanted, as well, haha!


----------



## ArmAndHammer

WOOT!!! My whiskey casks have shipped!


----------



## jaywillin

i now can relate to the term "end game" !!


----------



## parbaked

jaywillin said:


> i now can relate to the term "end game" !!


 
 slow down there JW...


----------



## jaywillin

parbaked said:


> slow down there JW...


 

 well, true, true, i was a little excited for sure
 how about , lets just say i now have some sort of reference point for my end game
 the wadia 121 is outstanding, handles both the rs1i, and lcd2's superbly


----------



## parbaked

I was just teasing but, while much more rare, I can't imagine the PS-1 (never even seen one) is better than than the HP-1000.
 And truth be told, as fab as the HPA-2 is, there are a handful of other amps (it's more the PSU than the HPA) that can drive the HP-1000 even better. An HPA with a hot rodded PSU would be a very sweet amp...


----------



## stacker45

Woah!, that's a very nice amp you got there mister!.


----------



## wje

hsubox said:


> FYI, everyone, I swung by Decibel Audio in Chicago on my way to O'Hare, and they have all Grados for 10% off. They cut a really good deal for PS500s, but I just couldn't pull the trigger.... I'll regret that later.
> 
> _Also, the PS500 sounds great on a *Music Hall 25.2*_. Which is really wanted, as well, haha!


 
  
 For the life of me, I can't figure out why I sold my Music Hall amp.  I wasn't into headphones at the time, so I didn't get to test that feature.  Oh ... I know why I sold it.  I had the SVS PB10 sub which didn't have the built-in speaker inputs, and the Music Hall amp didn't have a sub output, so I sold it.
  
 Now, you'll have me looking for another one just to try.  I had my paired with the Onyx CD player (also made by Music Hall).  Good times.
  
 Edit: The Music Hall 25.2 that I had was the integrated amp.  But, I see they have a 25.2 DAC too.  Hmm ...


----------



## parbaked

stacker45 said:


> Woah!, that's a very nice amp you got there mister!.


 
 Hey S-45, you didn't acquire all the pictures too!





 When I get around to it I will post pics of the replacement (still Grado-centric) rig...


----------



## parbaked

stacker45 said:


> Woah!, that's a very nice amp you got there mister!.


 
 I should have said: "I didn't mention I was making these in China? I have a container full if you need another!"


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> Woah!, that's a very nice amp you got there mister!.


 

 a long time ago, i was in a hi fi shop that i hung out at, and the carried wadia, i always had dreamed of having one,
 anyway, gonna try to slow down now, play it cool...... (i know, i already blew that) lol


----------



## parbaked

JW, I wasn't referring to your Wadia but making an inside joke because I just sold my HPA-2 to Stacker-45, so I was pretending I have a whole container of them.
 Dude, your Wadia > RS1 will be VERY sweet no doubt...enjoy! I always liked the Wadia 170 transport stacked on the DAC/Amp!


----------



## jaywillin

parbaked said:


> JW, I wasn't referring to your Wadia but making an inside joke because I just sold my HPA-2 to Stacker-45, so I was pretending I have a whole container of them.
> Dude, your Wadia > RS1 will be VERY sweet no doubt...enjoy! I always liked the Wadia 170 transport stacked on the DAC/Amp!


 

 ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## joseph69

Received the WA6 today, and just started listening to it about 20 minutes ago with the RS1i's at a nice low volume. Sound sweet right out of the box, but from what I've read from Woo Audio, it needs about 150+ hrs to really shine, but I'm enjoying it right now anyway. One thing is for sure, this thing is built like a tank and nicely done, and has some weight to it.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Received the WA6 today, and just started listening to it about 20 minutes ago with the RS1i's at a nice low volume. Sound sweet right out of the box, but from what I've read from Woo Audio, it needs about 150+ hrs to really shine, but I'm enjoying it right now anyway. One thing is for sure, this thing is built like a tank and nicely done, and has some weight to it.


 

 very nice joseph !
 we both got new toys


----------



## whirlwind

Congrats guys!
  
 Enjoy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I have my playlist all ready to go tonight.....accompanied by a few  George Killian Red's
  
 Joan Jett - The Hit list
 Blue Oyster Cult-Agents of Fortune
 Joe Walsh -Analog Man
 Neil Young -Unplugged
  
 Rock On


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> very nice joseph !
> we both got new toys


 
 I'm sorry, I knew  you were getting the Wadia and I thought that I had congratulated you, but then again I may have been in shock reading this, LOL!!!
 I just read how you are loving it with the RS's and the LCD's, enjoy!!!
 It's been about a half hour or so and I'm listening to Smooth Jazz (instrumental), and the amp already sounds sweet, can't wait to put some time on it.
 BTW, I've been busy, can't remember if you ordered the Bushmills?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I'm sorry, I knew  you were getting the Wadia and I thought that I had congratulated you, but then again I may have been in shock reading this, LOL!!!
> I just read how you are loving it with the RS's and the LCD's, enjoy!!!
> It's been about a half hour or so and I'm listening to Smooth Jazz (instrumental), and the amp already sounds sweet, can't wait to put some time on it.
> BTW, I've been busy, can't remember if you ordered the Bushmills?



No apologies needed at all, just good to see you pitching WOO! 
No, no bushmills, money all gone now! Lol


----------



## joseph69

None for me either, and I did have the opportunity being I found out early the morning they went on sale. It was very hard not to buy them, but then I figured I really don't need them, being I'm fortunate to already have what I have, plus the money I spent on the WA6.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

I'm drooling over the WA6. I've wanted to try one for quite awhile. Too rich for me though.


----------



## stacker45

parbaked said:


> JW, I wasn't referring to your Wadia but making an inside joke because I just sold my HPA-2 to Stacker-45, so I was pretending I have a whole container of them.
> Dude, your Wadia > RS1 will be VERY sweet no doubt...enjoy! I always liked the Wadia 170 transport stacked on the DAC/Amp!


 
  
 Funny you should mention that you have a whole container of HPA-2s, because I'm a heavy machinery operator at the port of Montréal, and Stacker45 comes from, 45 TON container stacker, wich is the type of machine that I work on. I have been a Longshoreman for 28 years, so you can imagine that I have seen my share of containers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





jaywillin said:


> a long time ago, i was in a hi fi shop that i hung out at, and the carried wadia, i always had dreamed of having one,
> anyway, gonna try to slow down now, play it cool...... (i know, i already blew that) lol


 
  
 I know what you mean, in the last few weeks, I have bought way too much stuff, starting with Parbaked's HPA-2, a new turntable cover, and Grado's new woodies, just to name a few.


----------



## joseph69

armandhammer said:


> I'm drooling over the WA6. I've wanted to try one for quite awhile. Too rich for me though.


 
 This is one of my two favorite hobbies, so I don't do much else, so I figured I'd get myself a highly regarded amplifier (from reading Head-FI) to go along with the RS1i's, and its probably too rich for me also, but I'll have it for forever (as long as that is), so I went for it, and I've been listening now for about 3hrs, and I have no regrets, at all!!! If you ever get the chance to listen to one, don't, or you will find a way to buy one, and this is only my first impressions. I also own the LD1+ with Voskhod 6J1P-EV tubes and BB-2107 OP-AMP, along with the Schiit Magni/Modi combo and their all nice sounding amps IMO, so really no need to drool, I enjoy them just as much, enjoy!!!


----------



## ArmAndHammer

joseph69 said:


> This is one of my two favorite hobbies, so I don't do much else, so I figured I'd get myself a highly regarded amplifier (from reading Head-FI) to go along with the RS1i's, and its probably too rich for me also, but I'll have it for forever (as long as that is), so I went for it, and I've been listening now for about 3hrs, and I have no regrets, at all!!! If you ever get the chance to listen to one, don't, or you will find a way to buy one, and this is only my first impressions. I also own the LD1+ with Voskhod 6J1P-EV tubes and BB-2107 OP-AMP, along with the Schiit Magni/Modi combo and their all nice sounding amps IMO, so really no need to drool, I enjoy them just as much, enjoy!!!


 
 Oh, I totally get it. I have too many hobbies and none are cheap...that's my problem. Photography, cycling (road and mountain), archery, CrossFit, car audio, headphones...all money pits. That and I don't make a load of money at my job...haha...if I could whittle it down to just one or two I'd be in good shape...lol


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Has anyone received the bushmills yet


----------



## jaywillin

coming attractions for today, the rs1 little dot 1+ being fed by the wadia, anticipation........


----------



## hsubox

wje said:


> For the life of me, I can't figure out why I sold my Music Hall amp.  I wasn't into headphones at the time, so I didn't get to test that feature.  Oh ... I know why I sold it.  I had the SVS PB10 sub which didn't have the built-in speaker inputs, and the Music Hall amp didn't have a sub output, so I sold it.
> 
> Now, you'll have me looking for another one just to try.  I had my paired with the Onyx CD player (also made by Music Hall).  Good times.
> 
> Edit: The Music Hall 25.2 that I had was the integrated amp.  But, I see they have a 25.2 DAC too.  Hmm ...


 
 Oh cool! You have to get yourself another one! I really wish I had the cash (and the baggage space!) to have just gotten the PS500 and Music Hall right then and there. Supporting the local guys AND getting something seriously competent.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

shahzada123 said:


> Has anyone received the bushmills yet


 
 Mine are set to be here on Tuesday weather permitting.


----------



## rgs9200m

whirlwind said:


> Congrats guys!
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> ...


 
 Great playlist. Just saw Joe Walsh (w/the Eagles) a few weeks back and now see what an awesome writer/singer he is. His stuff is even better live than in recordings. And he sounds great even 30+ years on.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

armandhammer said:


> Mine are set to be here on Tuesday weather permitting.


 
 Good. Please let us know how good/bad these sound


----------



## lord_tris

I hope my Bushmills will be on their way soon


----------



## ArmAndHammer

shahzada123 said:


> Good. Please let us know how good/bad these sound


 
 Absolutely.


----------



## BillsonChang007

MY BUSHMILLS IS HEREEEEE not exactly, but something close    



vs












don't take this post too seriously xD


----------



## Neverthinking

started for sr60i and now have a ps1000 lol


----------



## BillsonChang007

neverthinking said:


> started for sr60i and now have a ps1000 lol




I got a feeling I will be a future owner of PS500 xD


----------



## whirlwind

rgs9200m said:


> Great playlist. Just saw Joe Walsh (w/the Eagles) a few weeks back and now see what an awesome writer/singer he is. His stuff is even better live than in recordings. And he sounds great even 30+ years on.


 
 I agree, Joe is a great song writer and I just love him to death.
  
 The song "Fun" from the "Got Any Gum" album....so much reminds me of him.
  
 I believe I own pretty much every one of his albums.
  


billsonchang007 said:


> I got a feeling I will be a future owner of PS500 xD


 
 When ever I teeter on getting another headphone....the PS500 is one that I always consider.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> I agree, Joe is a great song writer and I just love him to death.
> 
> The song "Fun" from the "Got Any Gum" album....so much reminds me of him.
> 
> ...


 

 the rs1i , and ps500 are an awesome combo, a great 1-2 punch !


----------



## bassboysam

that's what I thought too but then I found I always reached for the RS1. The PS500 are a strange headphone. Not really a Grado and at the same time there are other headphones that do what it does but they do it better. The DT990 is an example.

In my opinion the RS1 and 325 would be the ultimate Grado 1-2 punch...granted I've never heard the GS or PS1000.


----------



## jaywillin

bassboysam said:


> that's what I thought too but then I found I always reached for the RS1. The PS500 are a strange headphone. Not really a Grado and at the same time there are other headphones that do what it does but they do it better. The DT990 is an example.
> 
> In my opinion the RS1 and 325 would be the ultimate Grado 1-2 punch...granted I've never heard the GS or PS1000.


 
  
 great point !  the things i liked the 500 for, i get more of from the lcd2
 never heard the 325, and i've not heard the gs 1000i, though headphone wise, its at the top of the "possibles" list
 but i veered off course with the wadia ! lol


----------



## jaywillin

http://www.head-fi.org/t/694142/fs-joe-grado-hp2-99-99999-lettering-hp1000   PURDDY !!


----------



## HPiper

jaywillin said:


> great point !  the things i liked the 500 for, i get more of from the lcd2
> never heard the 325, and i've not heard the gs 1000i, though headphone wise, its at the top of the "possibles" list
> but i veered off course with the wadia ! lol


 

 I have seen so many very positive reviews of the GS1000i I almost want to get one before the Rs1i, but I am going to resist that urge...I hope.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> I have seen so many very positive reviews of the GS1000i I almost want to get one before the Rs1i, but I am going to resist that urge...I hope.


 

 i'm starting to like the lcd so much more now, that i may end up keeping it, but i'm really wanting to try the gs1000i , i was going to sell the lcd and get a gs, now,
 i'm in a quandary !! lol, nothing new really
  
 the wadia has put a monkey wrench in my "PLAN" lol
 of course i could return or sell it, the bifrost is pretty damn good with the soloist


----------



## bbophead

jaywillin said:


> hpiper said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen so many very positive reviews of the GS1000i I almost want to get one before the Rs1i, but I am going to resist that urge...I hope.
> ...


 
 Having owned the LCD-2 V1 and heard the GS1000 (non i) a lot, the only thing you will miss is the sub-bass of the Audeze.  If you can give that up, you're good to go.  The LCD was just too dark for this GradoHead.


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> i'm starting to like the lcd so much more now, that i may end up keeping it, but i'm really wanting to try the gs1000i , i was going to sell the lcd and get a gs, now,
> i'm in a quandary !! lol, nothing new really
> 
> the wadia has put a monkey wrench in my "PLAN" lol
> of course i could return or sell it, the bifrost is pretty damn good with the soloist


 

 All of my HP plans are on hold until I get the Oppo BDP-105, which will be my graduation present to myself.  Three more weeks, three more weeks..........


----------



## jaywillin

bbophead said:


> Having owned the LCD-2 V1 and heard the GS1000 (non i) a lot, the only thing you will miss is the sub-bass of the Audeze.  If you can give that up, you're good to go.  The LCD was just too dark for this GradoHead.


 

 i have the lcd2v2, and if i'm correct, its not supposed to be quite as dark, but in the beginning, thats the problem i had with it, it was just too dark.
 but as time has passed, i've gotten more used to it but, still "darker"
  
 i keep trying "others" but, my heart belongs to one


----------



## swspiers

Hey guys and gals.
  
 I feel like I mention this all the time, but I have some fairly well-respected headphones, as can be seen in my signature.  But time after time, it's the 225is that I have on my ears, followed by the AD, iGrado, then the 5LE's.  My wife has the Sennheisers.
  
 The thing is, none of my high-end cans give anywhere near the same visceral, tactile experience that the 225i's give me.  The AD's have some serious sub-bass, but I think it's at the expense of midrange and slam.
  
 So my question is this- are there any 'high end' cans outside of Grado that give the same physical experience? With the 225i's, I _feel_ the pluck of the guitar string, and _feel_ the stick hit the drum head.  Not so much the other cans. Does any other brand of HP do this? Maybe the HD800?


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Hey guys and gals.
> 
> I feel like I mention this all the time, but I have some fairly well-respected headphones, as can be seen in my signature.  But time after time, it's the 225is that I have on my ears, followed by the AD, iGrado, then the 5LE's.  My wife has the Sennheisers.
> 
> ...


 

 i would get that some with the lcd's(which are back up for sale), especially piano, i have gs1000i on my radar, or one or two other's, who knows lol


----------



## parbaked

swspiers said:


> Hey guys and gals.
> 
> Does any other brand of HP do this? Maybe the HD800?


 
 No!
 Well, except Alessandros!


----------



## swspiers

parbaked said:


> No!
> Well, except Alessandros!


 

 It's funny, because when I first got the 225is' I really didn't like them.  They gathered dust for about a year.  But man, every week they get more and more impressive.  Even with classical music, the strings are immersive.  And these aren't even top-tier Grado's.


----------



## jaywillin

parbaked said:


> No!
> Well, except Alessandros!


 
 that is one awesome headphone !!


----------



## parbaked

Yeah when my HP-1000 failed I determined that instead of sending to Joe to fix or buying another pair I'd be just fine with my back-up vintage MS2.
 I think they're that good, especially with flats.

 This allowed me to sell my HPA-2 and get something special for the MS2 to play with - should arrive tomorrow...


----------



## jaywillin

parbaked said:


> Yeah when my HP-1000 failed I determined that instead of sending to Joe to fix or buying another pair I'd be just fine with my back-up vintage MS2.
> I think they're that good, especially with flats.
> 
> This allowed me to sell my HPA-2 and get something special for the MS2 to play with - should arrive tomorrow...


 

 you going to make us wait ??


----------



## jonbmet

Has anyone compared the newer SR325is to the SR325 (silver)? I've had a pair of SR325is for a couple of years....and they're incredibly broken in (they were a floor model at a local audio store). I've put a few hundred hours on them myself too.
  
 Recently I bought a pair of SR325's on audiogon....they're the original version (silver), but were brand new and the box was unopened. They sound very weak though. Hardly any bass and much less detailed than the other Grados I own. Even the mids seem less punchy. Is this to be expected or is it possible that sitting in a basement for a decade might've damaged them? Right now they have about 1 hr on them....so maybe they'll loosen up.


----------



## joseph69

parbaked said:


> Yeah when my HP-1000 failed I determined that instead of sending to Joe to fix or buying another pair I'd be just fine with my back-up vintage MS2.
> I think they're that good, especially with flats.
> 
> This allowed me to sell my HPA-2 and get something special for the MS2 to play with - should arrive tomorrow...


 
 Tell us what it is!!!


----------



## parbaked

They might need to loosen up some.
 Definitely let them play for a while and report back...


----------



## bearFNF

swspiers said:


> Hey guys and gals.
> 
> I feel like I mention this all the time, but I have some fairly well-respected headphones, as can be seen in my signature.  But time after time, it's the 225is that I have on my ears, followed by the AD, iGrado, then the 5LE's.  My wife has the Sennheisers.
> 
> ...


 

 Funny you say that, cause the first time I listened to my HD800's it was the pluck of the strings that struck me the most, once I got my Taboo that is.


----------



## jonbmet

parbaked said:


> They might need to loosen up some.
> Definitely let them play for a while and report back...


 

 Will do. Might try some different pads too.


----------



## parbaked

Teaser:

  
 2x 6CL6 tubes with a 6C4A rectifier; straight wire; no PCBs; no negative feedback; no caps in the signal path; USA made transformers.
 We'll call her 'Red Bliss' 'cause she is a tuber...


----------



## parbaked

jaywillin said:


> you going to make us wait ??


 
 I don't have it yet!!!
 It's on a slow boat from CT!


----------



## parbaked

swspiers said:


> And these aren't even top-tier Grado's.


 
 Yeah but they really are 'good enough'!


----------



## jaywillin

parbaked said:


> I don't have it yet!!!
> It's on a slow boat from CT!


 

 damn slow boats lol


----------



## joseph69

parbaked said:


> Teaser:
> 
> 
> 2x 6CL6 tubes with a 6C4A rectifier; straight wire; no PCBs; no negative feedback; no caps in the signal path; USA made transformers.
> We'll call her 'Red Bliss' 'cause she is a tuber...


 
  Congratulations, Nice looking amp, who makes that?


----------



## jaywillin

parbaked said:


> Teaser:
> 
> 
> 2x 6CL6 tubes with a 6C4A rectifier; straight wire; no PCBs; no negative feedback; no caps in the signal path; USA made transformers.
> We'll call her 'Red Bliss' 'cause she is a tuber...


 
 oh i missed the teaser !!
 i don't believe i'm familiar with this amp


----------



## joseph69

Looks like a maxed out MAD to me!!!


----------



## parbaked

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations, Nice looking amp, who makes that?


 
 It was made by Jeff Larson (Abraxas Audio).
 You have to know exactly what you want when you deal with him or I would have suggested you contact him. 
 I think you did yourself right with the pimped WA-6!


----------



## swspiers

bearfnf said:


> Funny you say that, cause the first time I listened to my HD800's it was the pluck of the strings that struck me the most, once I got my Taboo that is.


 

 Thanks for mentioning that. 
  
 Now that I have a couple of years in this hobby, I'm finally getting a sense of what I'm really looking for in headphones.  Lots of folk bicker and argue about tonality and accuracy, soundstage and imaging, and these are all good things to consider.  But there is a realism involved in presenting percussion and strings, and if it's not there, the headphone is ultimately 'meh' for me.
  
 It was that way for me with speakers, and once I discovered Ohm's the search was over- and it's been almost 5 years.
  
 The 225i's are more than half-way there, but if possible I would like to have meaningful bass below 60 Hz, and I'd be happy with 40 Hz.  EQ can do it, but I lose some of the midrange sweetness.
  
 Tough call, and it might be a tall order.  The Alpha Dogs are almost perfect, just missing that tactile feeling that I get with Grado's.


----------



## joseph69

parbaked said:


> It was made by Jeff Larson (Abraxas Audio).
> You have to know exactly what you want when you deal with him or I would have suggested you contact him.
> I think you did yourself right with the pimped WA-6!


 
 Very nice, hope you enjoy it, tha looks like some piece of equipment!!!
 Thank you, I'm enjoying this amp very much, you've probably read this already…but it sounds like no other amp that I've ever heard.


----------



## parbaked

I think the MAD or WA-6 are right = can't go wrong!
 We'll see how this red potato sounds when she arrives tomorrow...
 These are the guts, which look good to me:


----------



## kvtaco17

Just a little appreciation...
  
 my chain is as follows... AudioGD 11.32 as dac, Little Dot MK1+ (OPA627AP with Sylvania 6HM5 tubes) feeding my PS500
  

  
 and the above straight from the DVD via my desktop... the crunch and distortion of the guitars... the fun dynamics at the beginning... the distortion from the fireworks and bass drum... it all sounds and feels like I'm there... simply amazing! (the 225i and RS1 fair similarly just a little less bass, I do run G cushions so the bass is tamed a bit and the mids and treble brought out) Just so much texture... even with more expensive "nicer" equipment in house... I reach for my Grado cans all the time... simply magical!


----------



## stacker45

swspiers said:


> Hey guys and gals.
> 
> I feel like I mention this all the time, but I have some fairly well-respected headphones, as can be seen in my signature.  But time after time, it's the 225is that I have on my ears, followed by the AD, iGrado, then the 5LE's.  My wife has the Sennheisers.
> 
> ...


 
  
 No, that's why it's called, ''the Grado house sound''.


----------



## parbaked

stacker45 said:


> No, that's why it's called, ''the Grado house sound''.


 
 Says the man with the good stuff...


----------



## stacker45

parbaked said:


> Yeah when my HP-1000 failed I determined that instead of sending to Joe to fix or buying another pair I'd be just fine with my back-up vintage MS2.
> I think they're that good, especially with flats.
> 
> This allowed me to sell my HPA-2 and get something special for the MS2 to play with - should arrive tomorrow...


 
  
 Glad I could help


----------



## parbaked

stacker45 said:


> Glad I could help


 
 Trust me, I'd rather have the HP-1 + HPA-2, but the thought of buying another HP-1000 was too much!
 That amp needs to be with an HP-1000.
 Hoping I'll love this one-off tuber near as much...


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> Thanks for mentioning that.
> 
> Now that I have a couple of years in this hobby, I'm finally getting a sense of what I'm really looking for in headphones.  Lots of folk bicker and argue about tonality and accuracy, soundstage and imaging, and these are all good things to consider.  But there is a realism involved in presenting percussion and strings, and if it's not there, the headphone is ultimately 'meh' for me.
> 
> ...




I would check out some audio-technica headphones. The AX or ADX series both have nice mids that bring the crunch but with more bass than Grados. Also I am finding the AKG K550 to be very good with guitars.


----------



## parbaked

stacker45 said:


> Glad I could help


 
 Honestly the HPA1/2 > HP-1/2 is the best I've heard followed by the MAD > RS1
 I'm really hoping this Spud > MS2 will be equally good...


----------



## parbaked

joseph69 said:


> Looks like a maxed out MAD to me!!!


 
 Yes but can also put out 2.8 wpc into 8ohm speakers taps so I can drive some near fields too...
 It's probably closer to a Bottlehead SEX hardwired and maxed for Grados


----------



## joseph69

parbaked said:


> Yes but can also put out 2.8 wpc into 8ohm speakers taps so I can drive some near fields too...
> It's probably closer to a Bottlehead SEX hardwired and maxed for Grados


 
 Funny you say its probably close to the Bottlehead, after I thought it was a MAD, I thought it looked like a bottle head also. Very nice, now you listen to the best of both worlds with this one amp!


----------



## whirlwind

parbaked said:


> Teaser:
> 
> 
> 2x 6CL6 tubes with a 6C4A rectifier; straight wire; no PCBs; no negative feedback; no caps in the signal path; USA made transformers.
> We'll call her 'Red Bliss' 'cause she is a tuber...


 
  
 Wow, what a great lookin amp!
  
 Congrats!
  
 Hope it sounds as great as it looks.
  
 I agree that it looks like a hot rodded MAD EAR.


----------



## parbaked

whirlwind said:


> Wow, what a great lookin amp!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> ...


 
 It looks like a MAD but the design is single ended and closer to a SEX maxed for low impedance cans...


----------



## parbaked

You can see from this front view how it is laid out with one pentode per channel in single ended configuration (SEP); two output transformers; and then the power section - transformer, rectifier tube and choke - in the rear.
 The toggle between the output transformers switches between speakers and headphone.
  

  
 MAD has a single driver tube > 2 x output tubes
 SEX is triode (SET not SEP) and not tube rectified
  
 She should be here by lunch time.





 I will of course take better pics...after we're properly introduced...


----------



## jaywillin

with all my gear comings and goings here, i had almost forgotten that i ordered a vali,
 it just got here a day early, this little sucker is powerful !


----------



## markm1

swspiers said:


> Hey guys and gals.
> 
> I feel like I mention this all the time, but I have some fairly well-respected headphones, as can be seen in my signature.  But time after time, it's the 225is that I have on my ears, followed by the AD, iGrado, then the 5LE's.  My wife has the Sennheisers.
> 
> ...


 

 Nice to hear as I have the 225i's as well. But they are my only HPs. I keep dropping money on other audio gear. Endlessly debating the RS1i and the HE500. But,  these cans do rock!


----------



## ArmAndHammer

OH YEAH!!! My Bushmills are out for delivery. Should be on my ears very soon. I'll post up initial impressions as soon as I can.


----------



## imackler

armandhammer said:


> OH YEAH!!! My Bushmills are out for delivery. Should be on my ears very soon. I'll post up initial impressions as soon as I can.


 
 Super stoked to hear your impressions!


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> with all my gear comings and goings here, i had almost forgotten that i ordered a vali,
> it just got here a day early, this little sucker is powerful !


 
 It's really hard to keep up you, LOL!!!
 You can really be a bad (good) influence!
 Congratulations on the Vali, enjoy!
 As a matter of fact, I just put my Schiit M/M combo back on the desktop, I feel for me my 325's sound more my taste with this amp, rather than the LD. The LD may be a little to dark sounding for the 325's to me, where as the M/M is brighter, so the LD will be retired for a while.
  
  


parbaked said:


> You can see from this front view how it is laid out with one pentode per channel in single ended configuration (SEP); two output transformers; and then the power section - transformer, rectifier tube and choke - in the rear.
> The toggle between the output transformers switches between speakers and headphone.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You haven't even met her yet, and you showed us pictures of her naked last night!!!
 Once again enjoy it and let us know how you like it, with both, headphones and speakers. Really nice looking!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> It's really hard to keep up you, LOL!!!
> You can really be a bad (good) influence!
> Congratulations on the Vali, enjoy!
> As a matter of fact, I just put my Schiit M/M combo back on the desktop, I feel for me my 325's sound more my taste with this amp, rather than the LD. The LD may be a little to dark sounding for the 325's to me, where as the M/M is brighter, so the LD will be retired for a while.
> ...



Not a serious buy really, a just for the hell of it, haven't had a chance to really listen to it, just about 20 minutes , its seriously powerful it seems


----------



## parbaked

joseph69 said:


> You haven't even met her yet, and you showed us pictures of her naked last night!!!


 
 That was an upskirt, not a nudie!


----------



## joseph69

parbaked said:


> That was an upskirt, not a nudie!


 
 Even nicer!


----------



## parbaked

joseph69 said:


> Even nicer!


 
 She sexted me first!


----------



## jaywillin

parbaked said:


> She sexted me first!


 

 that"s what they all say !! lol


----------



## Jesterphile

Sadly my Alessandro MS-Pros are not getting much use as I am spending more time with my speakers in my new house. They sound great but need a new home so I will be listing them in the FS section...


----------



## stacker45

parbaked said:


> Trust me, I'd rather have the HP-1 + HPA-2, but the thought of buying another HP-1000 was too much!
> That amp needs to be with an HP-1000.
> Hoping I'll love this one-off tuber near as much...


 
  
 I believe you, the HP1000 and HPA2, do make magic together.
 And if I were in you shoes, I probably woul've done the same thing.


parbaked said:


> Says the man with the good stuff...


 
  
 I prefer tu use the term, different stuff, as I've said before, I think that the sweet spot is at about $500 - $600, after that, it' every headphones game.


----------



## bbophead

parbaked said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > Even nicer!
> ...


 
 Congrats on the new babe.  Can you give us a ballpark figure on what she cost?  Roughly.


----------



## parbaked

His amps are not expensive = labor of love
 I'm 2nd owner but I was told $485 new for this one and it is built like a tank with good parts.
 He shut his website. and I understand he only works by phone now and pretty much just for friends/old customers.
 His amps do come up on a-gon as his customers seem to have more than one.


----------



## supra-mp3

Bought a pair of SR60 10 years ago . Loved them then and still love them now after thousands of listening hours . They were a best buy in Stéréophile list and still are now . A good Quality product will last for years and the company has lived with its tradition and keep selling the same lineup since then instead of doing like others and changing models every years . What a smart move in my opinion.


----------



## ArmAndHammer




----------



## ArmAndHammer

They are definitely Grado. From the cheesy packaging, the cheapish build feel, the hated Grado cable, right down to that beloved Grado sound. Sadly I don't have the equipment to make my Grados really sing since my LD1+ died, but using my Cmoy and Keces DAC, I manage to get by. Anyways, playing some tracks off Foobar2000, so far I can't say much...they are Grados. Those that were worried that the Grado sound would be lost with the closed back, don't be, it wasn't. I will say that Grado might be on to something with the closed back....these things are bass monsters (for a Grado). Still has the ever present highend, mids a bit muddy maybe? I think that's going to be a lot due to my equipment and needing some burn time. Just my very initial impression after just a few songs so far.


----------



## joseph69

armandhammer said:


> They are definitely Grado. From the cheesy packaging, the cheapish build feel, the hated Grado cable, right down to that beloved Grado sound. Sadly I don't have the equipment to make my Grados really sing since my LD1+ died, but using my Cmoy and Keces DAC, I manage to get by. Anyways, playing some tracks off Foobar2000, so far I can't say much...they are Grados. Those that were worried that the Grado sound would be lost with the closed back, don't be, it wasn't. I will say that Grado might be on to something with the closed back....these things are bass monsters (for a Grado). Still has the ever present highend, mids a bit muddy maybe? I think that's going to be a lot due to my equipment and needing some burn time. Just my very initial impression after just a few songs so far.


 
 I am looking to sell my LD1+, reason being between all of my components, I now own 6 amps, it is in excellent condition! (I have everything it originally came with + upgrades). PM me if you are interested.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

PM'ed.


----------



## SJWorne

joseph69 said:


> I am looking to sell my LD1+, reason being between all of my components, I now own 6 amps, it is in excellent condition! (I have everything it originally came with + upgrades). PM me if you are interested.


 
 Also interested, but live in the UK


----------



## sotto123

Hi guys, I wondering if someone can help me out. I currently own a pair of HD600s but don't like them. They just aren't exciting enough for me to get into the music. I'm not sure if the correct term is veiled, but I definitely know what people are talking about when they mention it. Things get better when I turn the volume up, but not at the loss of my hearing. Therefore, I'm considering either the SR225i, SR325i or RS2i, although the RS2i is out of my price range so it's going to have to be pretty damn impressive for me to buy them.
  
 1. What are the differences between the three cans?
 2. I mostly listen to rock (classic, alternative, indie, folk). Think artists like Beatles, Rolling Stones, Bob Dylan, Stone Roses, John Mayer, Arcade Fire, Pavement, The National, Bright Eyes but also My Bloody Valentine, Sigur Ros, Stevie Wonder, and some pop . I know that Grado are renowned for being rock cans, but does any particular model handle these genres better (I won't be listening to metal whatsoever)?
  
 The headphones will be used with an O2 amp without the ODAC, although I'm planning on getting this soon.


----------



## bassboysam

I've never heard the RS2 but I owned the 225 and 325 at the same time. The 325 has a bit more bass and treble. The 325 is also heavier and not as comfortable over longer periods of time. If your music is lossless or high quality mp3 then I recommend the 325. The 225 is better for more aggressive music. also regardless of which one you go with make sure to try the tape mod. Basically add some electrical tape around the outside of the ear pads. Slightly warmer sound signature that a lot of people like.


----------



## joseph69

sjworne said:


> Also interested, but live in the UK


 
 Thanks for the interest, but ArmAndHammer had responded to my offer, and I'm waiting to from him again shortly. I'll let you know what happens.
 Also keep in mind shipping costs, I'm in the U.S.A


----------



## ArmAndHammer

sotto123 said:


> Hi guys, I wondering if someone can help me out. I currently own a pair of HD600s but don't like them. They just aren't exciting enough for me to get into the music. I'm not sure if the correct term is veiled, but I definitely know what people are talking about when they mention it. Things get better when I turn the volume up, but not at the loss of my hearing. Therefore, I'm considering either the SR225i, SR325i or RS2i, although the RS2i is out of my price range so it's going to have to be pretty damn impressive for me to buy them.
> 
> 1. What are the differences between the three cans?
> 2. I mostly listen to rock (classic, alternative, indie, folk). Think artists like Beatles, Rolling Stones, Bob Dylan, Stone Roses, John Mayer, Arcade Fire, Pavement, The National, Bright Eyes but also My Bloody Valentine, Sigur Ros, Stevie Wonder, and some pop . I know that Grado are renowned for being rock cans, but does any particular model handle these genres better (I won't be listening to metal whatsoever)?
> ...


 
 Grado is perfect for you. They are anything but veiled. Keep in mind, if you like lots of bass, you'll miss that with Grados but they do highs/mids wonderfully. I have the 325's and they are awesome. I recommend them to anyone. Especially if you mod them and use the G-cushes. I've listened to the RS1 and RS2 and they are also wonderful. To my ears, not enough difference between those two to warrant the price difference. The RS2 seemed slightly warmer in sound, not sure if more refined is exactly how I'd describe them but there's certainly something to the woodies that make the special. I just received my Bushmill woodies today and so far they've been simply awesome.


----------



## sotto123

armandhammer said:


> Grado is perfect for you. They are anything but veiled. Keep in mind, if you like lots of bass, you'll miss that with Grados but they do highs/mids wonderfully. I have the 325's and they are awesome. I recommend them to anyone. Especially if you mod them and use the G-cushes. I've listened to the RS1 and RS2 and they are also wonderful. To my ears, not enough difference between those two to warrant the price difference. The RS2 seemed slightly warmer in sound, not sure if more refined is exactly how I'd describe them but there's certainly something to the woodies that make the special. I just received my Bushmill woodies today and so far they've been simply awesome.


 

 I'm curious as to what music you listen to? I think what it will come down to is which particular model is better suited for my kind of music (softer rock as opposed to more aggressive, harder rock). I've heard people say that the 325is are more aggressive, although there are a few who say that the 225is are more aggressive. Do you think the agressiveness of the model is a good way to come to a decision, considering I won't have the chance to test them?
  
 By the way, I just want to make it clear that the models I'm looking to buy will be the "is" just in case that changes anyone's opinion.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Thanks for the interest, but ArmAndHammer had responded to my offer, and I'm waiting to from him again shortly. I'll let you know what happens.
> Also keep in mind shipping costs, I'm in the U.S.A


 

 i had decided to move mine, joedoe is going to drive up from birmingham to pick it up , i just wasn't using it much, and the vali is very good with the rs1i right now, very dynamic


----------



## ArmAndHammer

sotto123 said:


> I'm curious as to what music you listen to? I think what it will come down to is which particular model is better suited for my kind of music (softer rock as opposed to more aggressive, harder rock). I've heard people say that the 325is are more aggressive, although there are a few who say that the 225is are more aggressive. Do you think the agressiveness of the model is a good way to come to a decision, considering I won't have the chance to test them?
> 
> By the way, I just want to make it clear that the models I'm looking to buy will be the "is" just in case that changes anyone's opinion.


 
 Pretty wide variety. A lot of rock, both classic and modern stuff. A little metal. Been hitting up some country lately which the Grados do great with. Some metal. Blues. My favorite is acoustic stuff. The Grados are just fantastic with acoustic music. Again, stuff that's really bass heavy wouldn't be the best match although the Bushmills might be a game changer. These bad boys have a lot of bass.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i had decided to move mine, joedoe is going to drive up from birmingham to pick it up , i just wasn't using it much, and the vali is very good with the rs1i right now, very dynamic


 
 To most this might sound strange, but I use my 325's at the desktop, and prefer the sound (after switching the other day) of the Magni/Modi combo over the LD/Modi. I've always said the opposite of most 325 owners, where mine are not bright/harsh at all from day one, and the LD is a bit warm for them to me, and I've already changed the OP-AMP (B-B 2107) and the tubes. But being I got the WA6, (not going nuts trying tubes for both amps), I'd rather roll these tubes instead. As a matter of fact I already ordered different driver tubes for the WA6 just for fun, plus the M/M is brighter sounding to me for the 325's, so I prefer this combo and don't want the LD to sit packed away forever.
 Glad to hear your enjoying your Vali!!!


----------



## bbophead

sotto123 said:


> Do you think the agressiveness of the model is a good way to come to a decision, considering I won't have the chance to test them?


 
 You must live in a country that does not have amazon.  Correct?


----------



## bearFNF

joseph69 said:


> To most this might sound strange, but I use my 325's at the desktop, and prefer the sound (after switching the other day) of the Magni/Modi combo over the LD/Modi. I've always said the opposite of most 325 owners, where mine are not bright/harsh at all from day one, and the LD is a bit warm for them to me, and I've already changed the OP-AMP (B-B 2107) and the tubes. But being I got the WA6, (not going nuts trying tubes for both amps), I'd rather roll these tubes instead. As a matter of fact I already ordered different driver tubes for the WA6 just for fun, plus the M/M is brighter sounding to me for the 325's, so I prefer this combo and don't want the LD to sit packed away forever.
> Glad to hear your enjoying your Vali!!!


 

 Yep, I'm one of the ones that think the 325is are very bright with the M/M will need to try them on the Vali just for kicks. I like the PS500 as they have the bass I like and not as bright compared to the 3252is.  Did not care for the RS1is...


----------



## joseph69

bearfnf said:


> Yep, I'm one of the ones that think the 325is are very bright with the M/M will need to try them on the Vali just for kicks. I like the PS500 as they have the bass I like and not as bright compared to the 3252is.  Did not care for the RS1is...


 
 Yeah, very strange, but my 325is's are not/never where bright at all, and are very picky as far as amplification. I actually need a bright sounding amp/dac for the sound I prefer from these headphones.
 What was it you didn't like about the RS1i's?


----------



## ArmAndHammer

My 325's weren't too bright to me either. That's coming from someone that can't stand the SR80 or Alessandros due to brightness. I tend to lean towards warm so that's why I loved my LD1+ so much with the rolled tubes in my sig.


----------



## bearFNF

joseph69 said:


> Yeah, very strange, but my 325is's are not/never where bright at all, and are very picky as far as amplification. I actually need a bright sounding amp/dac for the sound I prefer from these headphones.
> *What was it you didn't like about the RS1i's?*


 

 Been a while but I preferred the PS500 to them, not really sure about the details of why, though.  Just means I will need to give them another listen I guess, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Oh and the 325is were to bright specifically on the magni for me, the are better on the asgard2...


----------



## ArmAndHammer

jaywillin said:


> i had decided to move mine, joedoe is going to drive up from birmingham to pick it up , i just wasn't using it much, *and the vali is very good with the rs1i right now, very dynamic*


 
 After I replace the Little Dot, that'll be my next purchase if I don't bump it up to the Asgard 2.


----------



## ThickGlasses

Would anyone say that an amp is necessary for the SR225i?


----------



## ArmAndHammer

IMO, yes. I mean not 100% required, but you'll never get the full potential without one.


----------



## stacker45

thickglasses said:


> Would anyone say that an amp is necessary for the SR225i?


 
  
 Amps aren't necessary for any Grado, but a well matched amp will bring out the best out of them, especially the higher end models.


----------



## whirlwind

thickglasses said:


> Would anyone say that an amp is necessary for the SR225i?


 

 Nah.....you do not *need* an amp.  All of the Grados that I have tried sound pretty nice unamped.
  
 But....if you find an amp that just simply matches your headphones for the sound that you really like.......your cans will definitely go to another level.
  
 You will know it as soon as you hear it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I have found that solid state amps are more aggressive and bright.......tube amps are much warmer and make the upper end smoooooooooth.


----------



## SJWorne

joseph69 said:


> Thanks for the interest, but ArmAndHammer had responded to my offer, and I'm waiting to from him again shortly. I'll let you know what happens.
> Also keep in mind shipping costs, I'm in the U.S.A


 
 Understood! 
 May just buy a new one anyway!


----------



## jaywillin

armandhammer said:


> After I replace the Little Dot, that'll be my next purchase if I don't bump it up to the Asgard 2.


 

 i'm kinda considering letting soloist go, because the wadia's heaphone amp is at least as good, and sometimes it sounds better than the soloist
 and through the vali in the mix, it does a great job with the lcd's especially, and its good with the rs1i, it does have the microphonics issue
 but let it warm up, get your volume set, and after a minute or so, its quiet, and even when it does ring, i can't hear it over music, just with no
 music playing


----------



## sotto123

I've decided to go with the SR325is in the end. I think that £200 used is quite a good deal, as I can't justify spending £300 on a new pair. I'm a bit worried about the supposedly harsh treble I keep on hearing about, especially as my O2 amp is transparent, but I guess I'm going to have to wait and see - I just hope they handle softer rock better than the SR225is (I couldn't find a definitive answer).
  
 By looking at HeadRoom graphs I actually eqed my HD600s to emulate the SR325is sound, which I know isn't the best way of doing things, but it's all I could do, and if the SR325is sound like that (so much more fun to my ears than not eqed) but "better" then I'll be delighted.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

I've never thought my 325's were too bright but I've also used them on warmer sounding amps. The LD1+ had warm tubes and my Cmoy is on the warm side as well. I don't think you'll be disappointed with your purchase. Keep in mind, the 325's respond well to modding if you are brave enough to crack them open. It's very well worth it IMO. Changes them by a decent amount for the better.


----------



## markm1

thickglasses said:


> Would anyone say that an amp is necessary for the SR225i?


 
So, I have the SR225i and listened to them unamped for a couple of months. I now own an Asgard-2. 
  
You absolutely can enjoy them unamped and one of the nice things is being able to plug right in to an Ipod, cell phone, etc. 
  
But, I have found using my Asgard-2 w/ my 225 and dedicated components-in my case a stereo system with a decent DAC  built into an integrated amp for digital streaming and a dedicated CDP, has given me a taste of entry level highger end fidelity. I'm pretty impressed ATC, how good they sound streaming my lossless digital files through a Sonos system in fact.
  
The right amp IMO will just open them up and bring out the best. I feel w/ my A-2 and 225, I get a beautiful, clear sound. Arguably better than my medium fi speaker system.
  
Lot of great comments about Little Dot products also. Ask Jay.


----------



## SJWorne

armandhammer said:


> I've never thought my 325's were too bright but I've also used them on warmer sounding amps. The LD1+ had warm tubes and my Cmoy is on the warm side as well. I don't think you'll be disappointed with your purchase. Keep in mind, the 325's respond well to modding if you are brave enough to crack them open. It's very well worth it IMO. Changes them by a decent amount for the better.


 
 What sort of modding are we talking about?  Punching holes in them? 
 I'm on the verge of a purchase and you've got me interested now


----------



## ArmAndHammer

sjworne said:


> What sort of modding are we talking about?  Punching holes in them?
> I'm on the verge of a purchase and you've got me interested now


 
 Yup. Punching holes in the felt, removing the plastic from the cup, debadging, dynamatting the driver, G-cushes.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

markm1 said:


> So, I have the SR225i and listened to them unamped for a couple of months. I now own an Asgard-2.
> 
> You absolutely can enjoy them unamped and one of the nice things is being able to plug right in to an Ipod, cell phone, etc.
> 
> ...


 
 Little Dot 1+ and Grados were just meant to be together. Good reports with other amps too, but the LD1+ seems to be one of the more popular ones and the one I have experience with too. My 325's do pretty decent with my Cmoy as well.


----------



## SJWorne

armandhammer said:


> Yup. Punching holes in the felt, removing the plastic from the cup, debadging, dynamatting the driver, G-cushes.


 
 Well I just won some off the 'bay 
 £190 for 325is = Bargain   Only cost me a little more than my 125i's 
  
 I punched my 125i's and I found the bass a tad better but I thought initially everything else was a tad recessed? But not they seem as good as ever? Confusing eh   I love the G cush on my 125i's so they will definitely go on the 325is's


----------



## sotto123

sjworne said:


> Well I just won some off the 'bay
> £190 for 325is = Bargain   Only cost me a little more than my 125i's
> 
> I punched my 125i's and I found the bass a tad better but I thought initially everything else was a tad recessed? But not they seem as good as ever? Confusing eh   I love the G cush on my 125i's so they will definitely go on the 325is's


 
  
 I was going to bid on those, but I made an offer of £200 for the ones priced at £220 just because the seller for the pair you were bidding on only had +3 feedback and all the feedback came from last month. I'm probably just a bit paranoid though. Then again, I wish I offered 180, as the seller immediately accepted my offer for some reason.


----------



## SJWorne

sotto123 said:


> I was going to bid on those, but I made an offer of £200 for the ones priced at £220 just because the seller for the pair you were bidding on only had +3 feedback and all the feedback came from last month. I'm probably just a bit paranoid though. Then again, I wish I offered 180, as the seller immediately accepted my offer for some reason.


 
 Yeah I was a little dubious of that, but I guess fleabay has your back if things turn sour 
 I think we both got a good deal! 

 Now who wants to buy some 125i's?


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> So, I have the SR225i and listened to them unamped for a couple of months. I now own an Asgard-2.
> 
> You absolutely can enjoy them unamped and one of the nice things is being able to plug right in to an Ipod, cell phone, etc.
> 
> ...


 
 the beauty of the little dot is its price/performance ratio, and flexibility. i got my second one off amazon for $116 delivered. it pairs so good with grado's and with all the tube and op amp rolling, its sound is easy to tweak , its a no brainer to me, i'm just guessing for the most part, but i'd have to believe that you have to spend quite a bit more, for any upgrade in sound


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> the beauty of the little dot is its price/performance ratio, and flexibility. i got my second one off amazon for $116 delivered. it pairs so good with grado's and with all the tube and op amp rolling, its sound is easy to tweak , its a no brainer to me, i'm just guessing for the most part, but i'd have to believe that you have to spend quite a bit more, for any upgrade in sound


 
  
 Yea....The hybrid amps and the LD1+ especially is a good deal, as you can roll opamps and tubes.
  
 To get the sound of a good pure tube amp you would have to spend hundreds more.


----------



## bbophead

whirlwind said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > the beauty of the little dot is its price/performance ratio, and flexibility. i got my second one off amazon for $116 delivered. it pairs so good with grado's and with all the tube and op amp rolling, its sound is easy to tweak , its a no brainer to me, i'm just guessing for the most part, but i'd have to believe that you have to spend quite a bit more, for any upgrade in sound
> ...


 
 You would have to spend hundreds more and I did.  One word, WOO.


----------



## parbaked

whirlwind said:


> Yea....The hybrid amps and the LD1+ especially is a good deal, as you can roll opamps and tubes.
> 
> To get the sound of a good pure tube amp you would have to spend hundreds more.


 





  


  

  
 Pics as promised. She's a beauty.
 Unfortunately she is not playing as well with Grados as I anticipated - some resistors may need to be adjusted - but heavenly with speakers...


----------



## ArmAndHammer

If I ever have an incredible amount of money fall into my lap, I'd love to try a real tube amp. I'm kinda leaning towards a Dacware...but $1000+ isn't ever going to happen for me, not for a headphone amp...lol


----------



## jaywillin

parbaked said:


> Pics as promised. She's a beauty.
> Unfortunately she is not playing as well with Grados as I anticipated - some resistors may need to be adjusted - but heavenly with speakers...


 

 very , very nice !!


----------



## swspiers

Wow.
  
 'Achilles Last Stand" from the Led Zeppelin DVD and the 225i's. Unbelievable!
  
 I need to squeeze some time in this weekend and watch both DVD's.


----------



## joseph69

parbaked said:


> Pics as promised. She's a beauty.
> Unfortunately she is not playing as well with Grados as I anticipated - some resistors may need to be adjusted - but heavenly with speakers...


 
 Very nice indeed, sorry to hear that its not playing as well with the Grados, but hopefully you can do some adjusting to suit the Grados.


----------



## mcandmar

> Unfortunately she is not playing as well with Grados as I anticipated - some resistors may need to be adjusted - but heavenly with speakers...


 
  
 Out of interest what issues are you having?   I recently built a S.E.X. amp and i'm finding the Grados extreamly sensitive, in the middle of some resistor tweaking to get things dialed in.
  
 What is that amp anyway, DIY or something modified beyond all recognition?


----------



## whirlwind

parbaked...that amp is just beautiful  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 please report back if you find the synergy for the Grado's.....along with what you did to get them to play nice together!


----------



## parbaked

mcandmar said:


> What is that amp anyway, DIY or something modified beyond all recognition?


 
 New glory shot:

  
 It was made by Jeff Larson (Abraxas). He usually builds one - offs using odd tubes.
 This SEP using 2 6CL6 (6197) tubes and a 6CA4 rectifier. 
 Guts:


----------



## parbaked

mcandmar said:


> Out of interest what issues are you having?   I recently built a S.E.X. amp and i'm finding the Grados extreamly sensitive, in the middle of some resistor tweaking to get things dialed in.


 
 Believe it or not I don't have enough gain (or dynamics).
 I need to turn the volume up to 11 to get enough grunt. 
 It sounds like my excellent vintage Pioneer SA-7100 but with the -20db muting switch ON! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
 The amp puts out 2.8 wpc 8 ohm into the speaker taps, so it should have enough juice.
 I am wondering if it's these resistors are the issue:

 ^ This is the speaker/headphone toggle box and leads + resistors to headphone jack...
 I need to get in touch with Jeff and ask what cans he had in mind, but I think he's speaker-centric from what I understand.
 Also curious if I could use the speaker taps for Grados and if so what resistors if any need to be in the adapter?
 I never hear of his amps for headphones, always for DIY horn crowd:
 This is the amp in the system she was designed for:

 He's trying to get me to buy those speakers too but I really just wanted a cool amp for my Grados!


----------



## mcandmar

parbaked said:


> Believe it or not I don't have enough gain (or dynamics).
> I need to turn the volume up to 11 to get enough grunt.
> It sounds like my excellent vintage Pioneer SA-7100 but with the -20db muting switch ON!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice looking bit of kit.  In the BH amp the speaker connectors and headphone connectors are wired direct from the output transformer with no resistors in the circuit.  I run mine with the output transformers set to 4ohms (switchable) but i was having issues with low level hum using MS-Pros so Doc suggested adding 120ohm resistors in series with the headphone out which cured that problem. It does however mean i have to turn the volume up for the same output level.
  
 Looking at your pic i think those say 330ohm that are wired in series, with two 10ohm in parallel so i'm not what the effective resistance would be.  Best bet is ask the guy who built it, he should be able to advise you on the best setup for those cans.  Basically you may end up dropping down to 220ohm or 120ohm to get the levels you are looking for.
  
 Also worth noting its very headphone specific, a stock S.E.X. would be fine with 80i's, but as i moved up to MS1's and then to 225i's the background hum got more and more noticeable. With the MS-Pros it was just too loud. But when using high impedance cans like the HD650's it was barely noticeable, you had to really concentrate to hear it so its all a compromise.


----------



## SJWorne

So I bought some 325is's, and they're the shiny chromed versions... I read somewhere (maybe the Grado history thread?), that they were slightly rare because only a few were made within a few months?
Can anyone tell me otherwise? I guess it's not majorly important but I thinks it's cool to know!


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Not sure about them being rare. I remember when the chrome came out...there were two camps...haters and fans. I'm a hater...lol...don't care for the chrome look. Mine are the older goldies which I love. I did see some that were black that would be pretty badazz, not sure if they were factory or custom.


----------



## joseph69

sjworne said:


> So I bought some 325is's, and they're the shiny chromed versions... I read somewhere (maybe the Grado history thread?), that they were slightly rare because only a few were made within a few months?
> Can anyone tell me otherwise? I guess it's not majorly important but I thinks it's cool to know!


 
 I believe when the 325's where aluminum, people were complaining about the inconsistency with the finish, and also there were some complaints about the finish on the chrome models. I'm not saying that there is a problem with the finish on your headphones (at all), but this is what I understood when I spoke with George at Alessando High End Products (Working Dog), when I purchased a pair of MS2i's, because I asked if they had any NOS in either aluminum/chrome and he said no, and this was the reason for the new sparkle gray SR325is/MS2i's.
 Congratulations on your 325's, I also own the 325is's in sparkle gray (which I'm not thrilled with the color), but I got used to it, they are a great sounding headphone, but they are very picky IME with amping, but I do love them, enjoy!


----------



## SJWorne

joseph69 said:


> I believe when the 325's where aluminum, people were complaining about the inconsistency with the finish, and also there were some complaints about the finish on the chrome models. I'm not saying that there is a problem with the finish on your headphones (at all), but this is what I understood when I spoke with George at Alessando High End Products (Working Dog), when I purchased a pair of MS2i's, because I asked if they had any NOS in either aluminum/chrome and he said no, and this was the reason for the new sparkle gray SR325is/MS2i's.
> Congratulations on your 325's, I also own the 325is's in sparkle gray (which I'm not thrilled with the color), but I got used to it, they are a great sounding headphone, but they are very picky IME with amping, but I do love them, enjoy!


 
  


armandhammer said:


> Not sure about them being rare. I remember when the chrome came out...there were two camps...haters and fans. I'm a hater...lol...don't care for the chrome look. Mine are the older goldies which I love. I did see some that were black that would be pretty badazz, not sure if they were factory or custom.


 
  
 Thanks for the replies  just wondered!
 I think the black ones you saw were the original SR325's, the non 'i' version, they look cool with gold lettering 
 Well i'm hoping for an LD I+ for christmas... that should be ok shouldn't it?


----------



## whirlwind

When I had my 325is they were also chrome....I love the look and if I ever get another pair they will be chromies!
  
 Had mine for 18 months and they looked like new when I sold them.


----------



## SJWorne

whirlwind said:


> When I had my 325is they were also chrome....I love the look and if I ever get another pair they will be chromies!
> 
> Had mine for 18 months and they looked like new when I sold them.


 
 And what did you amp them with? Your LD I+?


----------



## ArmAndHammer

sjworne said:


> *Well i'm hoping for an LD I+ for christmas... that should be ok shouldn't it? *


 
  
 Match made in heaven.


----------



## jaywillin

one day i was curious, and just for the hell of it, i plugged the lcd2's into the little dot, it was good, it surprised my how good the LD sounded


----------



## whirlwind

sjworne said:


> And what did you amp them with? Your LD I+?


 

 No, I did not own the LD1+ when I had my 325i.
  
 I used the amp from my STX soundcard.


----------



## SJWorne

armandhammer said:


> Match made in heaven.


 
 I was excited before, now i'm very excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Also looking at the Little Dot Dac I... anyone had any experience with it?  A couple of reviews raved about it.


----------



## whirlwind

The LD1+ will be fine with the 325is
  
 I loved the aggressive sound from the 325's


----------



## bbophead

parbaked said:


> mcandmar said:
> 
> 
> > What is that amp anyway, DIY or something modified beyond all recognition?
> ...


 
 Nice looking amp, love the red, although I'm not too crazy about the bakelite-like volume knob.  Kind of a turn off, pardon the expression, for me.  Hope you get it to work on headphones.  I would like to read your impressions.


----------



## bbophead

mcandmar said:


> Also worth noting its very headphone specific, a stock S.E.X. would be fine with 80i's, but as i moved up to MS1's and then to 225i's the background hum got more and more noticeable. With the MS-Pros it was just too loud. But when using high impedance cans like the HD650's it was barely noticeable, you had to really concentrate to hear it so its all a compromise.


 
 Any hum is a non starter for me.  Sounds like you have something that is not quite right.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

sjworne said:


> I was excited before, now i'm very excited
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I seriously don't think there's a better amp for Grados at the price point. I've read that the Schiit Vali is pretty darn good with them but I think the LD1+ still trumps in the $100-$200 price range. I'd like to try a Schiit amp someday. I'd also love to get my hands on a Woo and ultimately a Dacware. My local Grado retailer also sells Dacware so I've heard Grados on a couple of them and OMG!!! But I'm not about to cough up $1000+ for a headphone amp.


----------



## parbaked

armandhammer said:


> My local Grado retailer also sells Dacware so I've heard Grados on a couple of them and OMG!!! But I'm not about to cough up $1000+ for a headphone amp.


 
 1. Do you mean Decware?
 2. If so, do you recall which models were the best OMG match for Grados.
 Thanks,


----------



## parbaked

mcandmar said:


> Nice looking bit of kit.  In the BH amp the speaker connectors and headphone connectors are wired direct from the output transformer with no resistors in the circuit.  I run mine with the output transformers set to 4ohms (switchable) but i was having issues with low level hum using MS-Pros so Doc suggested adding 120ohm resistors in series with the headphone out which cured that problem. It does however mean i have to turn the volume up for the same output level.
> 
> Looking at your pic i think those say 330ohm that are wired in series, with two 10ohm in parallel so i'm not what the effective resistance would be.  Best bet is ask the guy who built it, he should be able to advise you on the best setup for those cans.  Basically you may end up dropping down to 220ohm or 120ohm to get the levels you are looking for.
> 
> Also worth noting its very headphone specific, a stock S.E.X. would be fine with 80i's, but as i moved up to MS1's and then to 225i's the background hum got more and more noticeable. With the MS-Pros it was just too loud. But when using high impedance cans like the HD650's it was barely noticeable, you had to really concentrate to hear it so its all a compromise.


 
 Got the schematics and fix from the designer/builder!
 The 10 ohm resistors do a pre-load on the output transformer secondary to improve sound in Hi Z headphones.
 I just needed to snip out those two and bend out of the sway so I can re-attached if desired.
 Also said I can change, or even replace with bare wire, the 330 ohm resistors for more gain but at the risk of noise.
 Easy instructions from the builder (so pleased not to have to re-solder anything!):

  
 I am all good for now. The amp remains dead quiet and my Grados start rockin' around 12:00 on the dial!
 Nice soundstage and imaging and really clean mid range. So far so good!


----------



## parbaked

bbophead said:


> Nice looking amp, love the red, although I'm not too crazy about the bakelite-like volume knob.  Kind of a turn off, pardon the expression, for me.  Hope you get it to work on headphones.  I would like to read your impressions.


 
 I dig the bakelite for DIY retro look! My MAD had 'em too but this one is bigger!

  
 Fixed the compatibility issue and she sounds superb, even just testing with iPod LOD!


----------



## mcandmar

parbaked said:


> Got the schematics and fix from the designer/builder!
> The 10 ohm resistors do a pre-load on the output transformer secondary to improve sound in Hi Z headphones.
> I just needed to snip out those two and bend out of the sway so I can re-attached if desired.
> Also said I can change, or even replace with bare wire, the 330 ohm resistors for more gain but at the risk of noise.
> ...


 
  
 Excellent.  If just removing the 10ohms from the circuit gets you the gain you need i would leave it at that, removing the 330ohms will only introduce background noise which the Grados seem very sensitive to.
  
 I basically had the opposite problem as the S.E.X. had neither sets of resistors so i had to add the 120ohms in series.  Its also working like a treat now with ~12 o'clock on the volume being my normal listening level with a silent background.
  
 Enjoy


----------



## whirlwind

parbaked said:


> I dig the bakelite for DIY retro look! My MAD had 'em too but this one is bigger!
> 
> 
> Fixed the compatibility issue and she sounds superb, even just testing with iPod LOD!


 
  
 Glad you got it working....I also dig the look of the retro volume knob....I dig the look of the whole amp
  
 I like this look way more than some of the fancy amps that are popping up....I like old retro stuff.
  
 The cans look great sitting by the amp , also.


----------



## joseph69

Glad to hear about the amp, nice job on the fix, glad to hear you like the sound…and it is real cool looking, enjoy!!!


----------



## ArmAndHammer

parbaked said:


> 1. Do you mean Decware?
> 2. If so, do you recall which models were the best OMG match for Grados.
> Thanks,


 
 Yeah, I meant Decware. Pretty sure it was the Taboo.


----------



## kvtaco17

armandhammer said:


> Yeah, I meant Decware. Pretty sure it was the Taboo.


 
 The Taboo sounds pretty amazing with Grados...Senns...everything lol


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Yeah, if I had the $$$ to spend on an amp...that's the one for me.


----------



## kvtaco17

armandhammer said:


> Yeah, if I had the $$$ to spend on an amp...that's the one for me.


 

 Agreed... some day I'll have one!


----------



## parbaked

kvtaco17 said:


> Agreed... some day I'll have one!


 
 yes, with the speaker option = the perfect office rig = you'd want to enjoy this one alone with the doors closed.
 i don't care if I can hook up 4 sets of cans. I want to be alone!

 I like the natural contemporary base so much more than the painted "figured" base


----------



## parbaked

mcandmar said:


> Excellent.  If just removing the 10ohms from the circuit gets you the gain you need i would leave it at that, removing the 330ohms will only introduce background noise which the Grados seem very sensitive to.
> 
> I basically had the opposite problem as the S.E.X. had neither sets of resistors so i had to add the 120ohms in series.  Its also working like a treat now with ~12 o'clock on the volume being my normal listening level with a silent background.
> 
> Enjoy


 
 These are the next steps that Jef suggested if I want to get more gain. Matches your experience...
 I like that he offers to send me the correct resistors (after already emailing schematics and instructional pics) even though I bought the amp 2nd hand!
  


> _SECOND STEP_





> _In the second pic showing 2 x 330 ohm._





> _these are the "lift" resistors, which help reduce noise._





> _These can also be changed, but probably not shorted out._





> _If the above "gets you there" but not QUITE enough volume you can modify these._





> _I suggest leaving existing ones in place and tack solder either another 330 or_





> _a 270 or even a 220 ohm unit across each._





> _330 will yield 165 ohms._





> _270 = 148 ohms_





> _220 = 132 ohms (considered about "normal")_





> _1/2 watt resistors are enough. Don't use carbon film here._





> _I can send you some resistors if you need to take the second step._





>





> _FINAL STEP_





> _If the 2nd step "almost gets you there" but not quite, replace the NEW resistor_





> _we added in step 2 above with a wire. May increase phone noise._


----------



## SJWorne

Well I got my 325is's today and there's no good news... the right side driver doesn't work, and the rod keeps twisting out of the gimbal.  There's very little silver lettering left, and one of the plastic rings is very lopsided


----------



## whirlwind

sjworne said:


> Well I got my 325is's today and there's no good news... the right side driver doesn't work, and the rod keeps twisting out of the gimbal.  There's very little silver lettering left, and one of the plastic rings is very lopsided


 

 Where did you get it from...I would be sure to let them know about it, right away.


----------



## lord_tris

Did the seller tell you this stuff? If not send them back...


----------



## parbaked

sjworne said:


> Well I got my 325is's today and there's no good news... the right side driver doesn't work, and the rod keeps twisting out of the gimbal.  There's very little silver lettering left, and one of the plastic rings is very lopsided


 
 That sucks, sorry.
 Good news is that Grado has a vey good fixed price repair service.
 I don't recall the current rate for the 325, but for one price they will make 'em sound like new for you - not the lettering. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Or if you can fix the driver issue, they will replace your gimbals for free if you ask nice.
 Just send a pic of the damage to info@gradolabs.com and ask for new gimbals and a quote to fix your drivers.
 They will take care of you.
 Good Luck!


----------



## SJWorne

parbaked said:


> That sucks, sorry.
> Good news is that Grado has a vey good fixed price repair service.
> I don't recall the current rate for the 325, but for one price they will make 'em sound like new for you - not the lettering.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for that!
 Unfortunately I am in the UK so postage will cost me fairly dearly 
 I will see what the seller says... I asked for a partial refund of some money


----------



## joseph69

sjworne said:


> Thanks for that!
> Unfortunately I am in the UK so postage will cost me fairly dearly
> I will see what the seller says... I asked for a partial refund of some money


 
 Sorry to hear this, I've been having some issues myself with some purchases in the past month with brand new equipment, so I know how you feel.
 If you purchased these through eBay with PayPal they will back you up 100%, and I would get a full refund, and purchase another pair, good luck.


----------



## SJWorne

joseph69 said:


> Sorry to hear this, I've been having some issues myself with some purchases in the past month with brand new equipment, so I know how you feel.
> If you purchased these through eBay with PayPal they will back you up 100%, and I would get a full refund, and purchase another pair, good luck.




The thing is, I got them pretty cheap, they looked good in the pics and there was no mention of any problems with them. I even asked him a couple of questions and he replied promptly and in detail... I don't want to have to give them up  lol
If he refunds me the money I asked for, then I will keep them and send them off to Grado, if not, then they will have to go back 

You know when you're excited to get something and then something goes wrong, it breaks your heart! Haha!


----------



## whirlwind

sjworne said:


> The thing is, I got them pretty cheap, they looked good in the pics and there was no mention of any problems with them. I even asked him a couple of questions and he replied promptly and in detail... I don't want to have to give them up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I hear you.
  
 You deserve a nice pair of 325's....they are a great can!
  
 Good luck with whatever you have to do.


----------



## joseph69

If his description is not what you received in any way, shape or form, you will have no problem getting a refund. If you decide to get a partial refund, you can take a pencil eraser and gently erase the rest of the lettering off so it is all black, it looks just as good IMO.


----------



## joseph69

I've still been having some serious issues with posting threads on this forum with Safari/MBP, Safari justs quits on me about 6 times before I can finish a sentence. Apple is investigating the issue, but I only have problems on this site, can ANYBODY help me out???Much appreciated.


----------



## SJWorne

Thanks for your opinions and help guys!


----------



## JoeDoe

Hey Grado fans, I posted a full-length write up on the half dozen different woodies I've gone through on this page in case anyone is interested...
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/558621/woodied-grado-review-and-impressions-thread/60#post_10066550


----------



## swspiers

joseph69 said:


> I've still been having some serious issues with posting threads on this forum with Safari/MBP, Safari justs quits on me about 6 times before I can finish a sentence. Apple is investigating the issue, but I only have problems on this site, can ANYBODY help me out???Much appreciated.


 

 (inappropriate Apple-bashing Windows response inserted here)


----------



## bearFNF

swspiers said:


> (inappropriate Apple-bashing Windows response inserted here)


 

 Heh, beat me to it...


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> (inappropriate Apple-bashing Windows response inserted here)


 
 What do you mean by this???


----------



## joseph69

Am I taking this the wrong way???
 Explain what you're trying to say!!!


----------



## bearFNF

joseph69 said:


> Am I taking this the wrong way???
> Explain what you're trying to say!!!


 

 I took it as he was making a joke about Mac vrs PC...as in, the "inappropriate" comment *could be...(*This is only an example).
 "Gee, it works on my PC's maybe you should switch..."
 Or some other Apple Vs. PC comment like you would see on their commercials as of late.
  
 I would think he was just poking fun and that is why he didn't actually say it...


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> (inappropriate Apple-bashing Windows response inserted here)


 
 Tell you the truth I don't find your comment too amusing, do me a favor and keep your wise cracks to yourself, I'm trying to reply the threads and having a really hard time, I don't find it funny!
 And further more I could care less who has what and who thinks whats better, grow up, and don't add fuel to the fire while I'm having difficulty just trying to write a sentence, really don't appreciate it!!!


----------



## Zalithian

joseph69 said:


> Tell you the truth I don't find your comment too amusing, do me a favor and keep your wise cracks to yourself, I'm trying to reply the threads and having a really hard time, I don't find it funny!
> And further more I could care less who has what and who thinks whats better, grow up, and don't add fuel to the fire while I'm having difficulty just trying to write a sentence, really don't appreciate it!!!




First off, chill. Second, this is the Grado fan club thread. If that guy's joke isn't appropriate then neither is your tech support issue. Please do us all a favor and keep it to yourself. 

On topic, liking the 225s but there are some major caveats.


----------



## bearFNF

Wow, time to take a break if that one obvious joking comment sent you over the edge...just sayin'....and Sorry, I found it humorous and I can't help with either of your issues.
  
 Back on topic:
 I just received the Grado storage box and it is OK but not great.  There is a portion of the laminate flaking off the bottom and the lid needed to be adjusted slightly to line up right.  The printing on the lid is also very light.  It will be a functional case but not anything I would recommend anyone else to get. Particularly for the price...I would expect better quality...


----------



## SJWorne

Ok so I spoke to the seller and he wants them back... He said they were fully working and tested by multiple family members before he sent them off... Lol
Gonna have to find some more super cheap now


----------



## pepku

Hello,I'm thinking about buying grado rs2. I'll be using them with Fiio e10, what do you think about this combination? Currently I'm using modified grado SR60 and I'm in love with them, but I would like something more.


----------



## bassboysam

I use my RS1 with an e10 and e17. I really like Fiio products and I find they are a good match with grados.


----------



## whirlwind

sjworne said:


> Ok so I spoke to the seller and he wants them back... He said they were fully working and tested by multiple family members before he sent them off... Lol
> Gonna have to find some more super cheap now


 
  
 Good for you, be patient, you will find another pair.


----------



## whirlwind

Get those grado's warmed up, early on a sunday morning.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Get those grado's warmed up, early on a sunday morning.





 ok, fully awake now !!


----------



## sotto123

sjworne said:


> The thing is, I got them pretty cheap, they looked good in the pics and there was no mention of any problems with them. I even asked him a couple of questions and he replied promptly and in detail... I don't want to have to give them up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hey SJWorne, remember we were talking about the two pairs of 325is' on eBay? Well you might be able to get a pair sooner than you think. Unless things change quite a bit according to my ears in a day then I'll either send them back to the the guy I bought them from or sell them myself. Far too uncomfortable and bright for my liking. They sound amazing for the first 5 songs, but then I have to take them off.
  
 To anyone else reading, how do you think I'd fair with the SR225is'? I know they're not quite as bright which is clearly a plus for me, but how about soundstage, detail, imaging and comfort? The way they handle soft rock, pop and indie is also very important to me. In other words, non-aggressive music. I actually ordered a pair of K601's yesterday to try and fill the gap between the HD600's and 325is'.


----------



## sinnottj

sotto123 said:


> Hey SJWorne, remember we were talking about the two pairs of 325is' on eBay? Well you might be able to get a pair sooner than you think. Unless things change quite a bit according to my ears in a day then I'll either send them back to the the guy I bought them from or sell them myself. Far too uncomfortable and bright for my liking. They sound amazing for the first 5 songs, but then I have to take them off.
> 
> To anyone else reading, how do you think I'd fair with the SR225is'? I know they're not quite as bright which is clearly a plus for me, but how about soundstage, detail, imaging and comfort? The way they handle soft rock, pop and indie is also very important to me. In other words, non-aggressive music. I actually ordered a pair of K601's yesterday to try and fill the gap between the HD600's and 325is'.


 

 I've owned both in the recent past. If the 325is are too bright for you, the 225i aren't going to be much better. They were a touch less bright to my ears, but it was really just different flavours of the same sound, not a night-and-day difference.  Comfort, on the other had, was much improved - the 225i are much lighter and put way less pressure on your ears.
  
 FWIW I thought the 225i were by far the better headphone - they sounded more 'natural' than the 325is (even after I woodied my 325is!) and the comfort improvement was significant. They _do _sound different, just not _that _different ...


----------



## sotto123

sinnottj said:


> I've owned both in the recent past. If the 325is are too bright for you, the 225i aren't going to be much better. They were a touch less bright to my ears, but it was really just different flavours of the same sound, not a night-and-day difference.  Comfort, on the other had, was much improved - the 225i are much lighter and put way less pressure on your ears.
> 
> FWIW I thought the 225i were by far the better headphone - they sounded more 'natural' than the 325is (even after I woodied my 325is!) and the comfort improvement was significant. They _do _sound different, just not _that _different ...


 

 I probably should have said too harsh instead of bright. It's the treble that's too much for my ears. I actually quite like the bright sound, as it really has me tapping my toes and feeling the music. Does this change your opinion?


----------



## jaywillin

my little box from todd the vinyl junkie got here friday, i got my flats , and they are on the rs1i now, interesting......


----------



## SJWorne

sotto123 said:


> Hey SJWorne, remember we were talking about the two pairs of 325is' on eBay? Well you might be able to get a pair sooner than you think. Unless things change quite a bit according to my ears in a day then I'll either send them back to the the guy I bought them from or sell them myself. Far too uncomfortable and bright for my liking. They sound amazing for the first 5 songs, but then I have to take them off.
> 
> To anyone else reading, how do you think I'd fair with the SR225is'? I know they're not quite as bright which is clearly a plus for me, but how about soundstage, detail, imaging and comfort? The way they handle soft rock, pop and indie is also very important to me. In other words, non-aggressive music. I actually ordered a pair of K601's yesterday to try and fill the gap between the HD600's and 325is'.


 
 PM'd you! 

 Also, what cans do you have at the minute?
 Have you heard the 125i's?  I love mine but just thought I would try the 325's! 
 I was thinking we could do a bit of a trade? But I don't know what you have at the minute anyway


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> my little box from todd the vinyl junkie got here friday, i got my flats , and they are on the rs1i now, interesting......


 
  


jaywillin said:


> my little box from todd the vinyl junkie got here friday, i got my flats , and they are on the rs1i now, interesting......


 
 Let us know how you like them.
 I liked them on the 80i's, but that was it me.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

When I was trying out Grados, I tried hard to like the 225's more than the 325's because of price difference...couldn't force myself. I took the 325's home. I found that modding them helped alot at taming what harshness there was but I didn't find mine to be harsh to start with. Maybe I got lucky with mine or maybe there's a slight difference in the older models? I don't know and I'm pretty sensitive to bright headphones...some much so that I had some Alessandro's a while back that where so horrible I wanted to shove an icepick in my ears to make the terrible noise stop. But I can understand not wanting to mod yours since there's no guarantee it will help in your situation and people aren't likely going to want to buy already modded headphones.


----------



## SJWorne

I enjoy how bright the Grados are... Although I don't think that the sr125i's are that bright? What do you guys think? But I want more


----------



## sinnottj

sotto123 said:


> I probably should have said too harsh instead of bright. It's the treble that's too much for my ears. I actually quite like the bright sound, as it really has me tapping my toes and feeling the music. Does this change your opinion?


 

 225i/325is are both bright headphones, no worries there! I also found the 325is harsher, but the difference was minor compared with the difference in comfort. I just couldn't wear the 325is for more than about 1/2 hour, whereas the plastic Grados I find perfectly comfortable.
  
 I have some RS2 now, and they are even lighter ... practically melt away once the music starts


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Same with the Bushmills. They are SOOOO light. I don't find the 325's uncomfy really but I am using G-cushes on them so that makes a big difference in comfort, and sound.


----------



## sotto123

sinnottj said:


> 225i/325is are both bright headphones, no worries there! I also found the 325is harsher, but the difference was minor compared with the difference in comfort. I just couldn't wear the 325is for more than about 1/2 hour, whereas the plastic Grados I find perfectly comfortable.
> 
> I have some RS2 now, and they are even lighter ... practically melt away once the music starts


 
  
 Thanks for your input. Will have to give the 325is' a good listen to over the next couple of hours to see if I can adjust.
  


sjworne said:


> PM'd you!
> 
> Also, what cans do you have at the minute?
> Have you heard the 125i's?  I love mine but just thought I would try the 325's!
> I was thinking we could do a bit of a trade? But I don't know what you have at the minute anyway


 
  
 I just replied to your PM. Just have the HD600's at the moment, and a pair of K601's should be on their way. I'm kind of tempted to sell both of these though and pay a bit more to get the T1 or Rs1i though - I mean I'm probably going to get there eventually


----------



## jaywillin

you know how things go with youtube, one thing leads to another, and another, then you find a gem


----------



## MacedonianHero

^
 Most excellent pick. I'm glad to see that Jeff Healey has gone well beyond of his Toronto roots. I've been a fan since the 1980s when he got started. Such a sad story losing his vision to cancer as a young child (only 1 year old) and then dying at a young age (41)....I'm currently 41...way too young to go and he was such a fantastic talent!


----------



## jaywillin

i forget where i saw him first, it was before him being in roadhouse, but he was a one of a kind talent for sure


----------



## MacedonianHero

jaywillin said:


> i forget where i saw him first, it was before him being in roadhouse, but he was a one of a kind talent for sure


----------



## joseph69

armandhammer said:


> Same with the Bushmills. They are SOOOO light. I don't find the 325's uncomfy really but I am using G-cushes on them so that makes a big difference in comfort, and soun


 
 Between the 80i's (Vibro wooden cups), 325is's,  RS1i's, obviously the 325is the heaviest, but strangly enough I find them to be the most comfortable.
 a friend of mine was once over l's (first) with no comment on their comfort at all, but when he put the 325's on , he immediatley commented on how comfortable he thought they were.
 And like I've said before, I don't find them harsh in any way at all either, but I do find them very different from the 80/RS.


----------



## swspiers

I have to really fiddle with my 225i's to get them to sit correctly so that they don't squish my ears.  When I first had them, I had a 10-minute threshold before I had to take them off.
  
 Grado's are a funny can.  When I treat them like any other headphone, regarding fit and volume, they are downright unbearable.  But, adjust them a little back so they don't squish the tips of my ears, and keep the volume decent but never above 100 dB, but usually around 85 dB, and they are my favorite go-to headphone


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> I have to really fiddle with my 225i's to get them to sit correctly so that they don't squish my ears.  When I first had them, I had a 10-minute threshold before I had to take them off.
> 
> Grado's are a funny can.  When I treat them like any other headphone, regarding fit and volume, they are downright unbearable.  But, adjust them a little back so they don't squish the tips of my ears, and keep the volume decent but never above 100 dB, but usually around 85 dB, and they are my favorite go-to headphone


 
 Try pulling the band into a horizontal shape from just above the rod blocks, and hold it like that for about 15-20 seconds, you may have to do this quite a few times before they eventually form into a U shape, and there will be no pressure in your ears, the drivers will just lay nicely on you're ears…comfortably.


----------



## jaywillin

well after a couple of hours with ttvj flats on my rs1i's, one thing is for sure, the flats aren't as comfortable as the L's


----------



## swspiers

joseph69 said:


> Try pulling the band into a horizontal shape from just above the rod blocks, and hold it like that for about 15-20 seconds, you may have to do this quite a few times before they eventually form into a U shape, and there will be no pressure in your ears, the drivers will just lay nicely on you're ears…comfortably.


 

 Uh yeah, I've done that too. Very sensitive tips on my ears.  Once they sit a certain way, I'm good for hours though.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> well after a couple of hours with ttvj flats on my rs1i's, one thing is for sure, the flats aren't as comfortable as the L's


 
 I didn't think so myself.
 How did you like the sound compared to the (L's)


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I didn't think so myself.
> How did you like the sound compared to the (L's)


 

 well, the flats definitely have more bass, which helps with some music, hurts with others, if i had to pick just one right now, i'd go with the L's
 but i've just had them a few hours now, time will tell, i am glad i got them though


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> well, the flats definitely have more bass, which helps with some music, hurts with others, if i had to pick just one right now, i'd go with the L's
> but i've just had them a few hours now, time will tell, i am glad i got them though


 
 I wasn't thrilled when I got them, but then one night I decided to try them with my 80's and they were better with some music like you said. They do have a lot of bass!


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> my little box from todd the vinyl junkie got here friday, i got my flats , and they are on the rs1i now, interesting......


 
  
 I too, have recieved my flats last Friday, ever since I've tryed my HP1000's flats on my SR80i, I've been having a hard time listening to them with the Lpads.


armandhammer said:


> Same with the Bushmills. They are SOOOO light. I don't find the 325's uncomfy really but I am using G-cushes on them so that makes a big difference in comfort, and sound.


 
  
 If I remember correctly, so far, you said you didn't care much for the stock comfies, so you switched to the L-cushs, wich you seemed to like very much. I'd like to know what you think of the G-cushes, and if you have them, I suppose you're going to try the flats, anyway, I look forward to read more of you're impressions.


----------



## bassboysam

jaywillin said:


> well after a couple of hours with ttvj flats on my rs1i's, one thing is for sure, the flats aren't as comfortable as the L's




Similar to grado pads, the ttvj flats benefit from a wash or 2. I soak them in warm water and fabric softener and that helped make the more comfy.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

stacker45 said:


> I too, have recieved my flats last Friday, ever since I've tryed my HP1000's flats on my SR80i, I've been having a hard time listening to them with the Lpads.
> 
> If I remember correctly, so far, you said you didn't care much for the stock comfies, so you switched to the L-cushs, wich you seemed to like very much. I'd like to know what you think of the G-cushes, and if you have them, I suppose you're going to try the flats, anyway, I look forward to read more of you're impressions.


 
  
 Comfies suck, L-cush decent but not as comfy, G-cush is where it's at. Both on the 325's and the Bushmills. Still can't believe Grado only threw comfies on the Bushmills...$400 headphones I expected L-cushes at least, should have been G-cushes from the start.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> you know how things go with youtube, one thing leads to another, and another, then you find a gem




 I listen to Jeff on a regular basis....not a bad album out of all of them.


----------



## SJWorne

I feel that short listening sessions (30-45 mins) with the comfies are great... but then they really compress and start to squash my ear. The L-cush seemed really comfy, although not sure about how they fit on my ears, I can't make my mind up if I like them or not!  And the G-cush (ear zonk) are very comfy until they start to get a bit scratchy round my ears... may try the fabric conditioner!

 Oh and I'm sending the 325is's back... I was quoted £60 for the repair and I just can't afford that right now!


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> well, the flats definitely have more bass, which helps with some music, hurts with others, if i had to pick just one right now, i'd go with the L's
> but i've just had them a few hours now, time will tell, i am glad i got them though


 

 I did not like the flats on my RS1....too much bass for me.
  
 I think Grado got it right, shipping the RS1i with the L-cushion


----------



## joseph69

sjworne said:


> I feel that short listening sessions (30-45 mins) with the comfies are great... but then they really compress and start to squash my ear. The L-cush seemed really comfy, although not sure about how they fit on my ears, I can't make my mind up if I like them or not!  And the G-cush (ear zonk) are very comfy until they start to get a bit scratchy round my ears... may try the fabric conditioner!
> 
> Oh and I'm sending the 325is's back... I was quoted £60 for the repair and I just can't afford that right now!


 
 Definitely send them back, you will find another pair in really nice condition, I'm sure. 
  


whirlwind said:


> I did not like the flats on my RS1....too much bass for me.
> 
> I think Grado got it right, shipping the RS1i with the L-cushion


 
 I also thought there was way to much bass with the flats, but from what I understand, they used to come with them.
 I didn't think they were too bad with the 80i's though.


----------



## bassboysam

The RS1i never came with flats. the RS1 did. I've never heard the RS1i, but I can I don't find the bass is overwhelming when I use flats on the RS1.


----------



## Renato6

Hello
 I posted this on the general equipment list but it may be better here due to your Grado expertise.
  
 Just bought a new pair of Grado RS2i's and was wondering what you would suggest for a Dac/Headphone Amp and if I need both.
 I would use this to listen to music from my MacBook (CD, Flac and MP3) and also from my iPhone.
  
 I am looking to keep it under $400 if that is possible.
  
 I have looked at the Little Dot MK II MK2 MKII TubeLDMK, and Hifiman EF-2A.
  
 Not sure about the DAC and where hey fit in the chain.
  
 Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JoeDoe

Just picked up the LD 1+ from Jay, now I'm headed to two hours of Christmas gig rehearsals. It's going to be a long two hours knowing those Telefunken's aren't feeding my 225's…


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Just picked up the LD 1+ from Jay, now I'm headed to two hours of Christmas gig rehearsals. It's going to be a long two hours knowing those Telefunken's aren't feeding my 225's…


 

 i hope you enjoy it joe , it was my pleasure , whoops feedback !


----------



## joseph69

renato6 said:


> Hello
> I posted this on the general equipment list but it may be better here due to your Grado expertise.
> 
> Just bought a new pair of Grado RS2i's and was wondering what you would suggest for a Dac/Headphone Amp and if I need both.
> ...


 
 Ld 1+ amp or Schiit Magni/Modi combo, the Magni is a SS amp, and the Modi is the DAC.
 I use both the Magni/Ld1+ with the Modi DAC for my MBP at my desk, and enjoy either combos together.


----------



## parbaked

renato6 said:


> Just bought a new pair of Grado RS2i's and was wondering what you would suggest for a Dac/Headphone Amp and if I need both.
> I would use this to listen to music from my MacBook (CD, Flac and MP3) and also from my iPhone.


 
 Audio Engine D1 or HRT Headstreamer from your Mac and just use the headphone out of your iPhone...


----------



## Renato6

Perfect, so (and excuse me if this is basic stuff) you connect from the MBP to the Modi DAC (what connection? USB?) and then from the Modi to the amp (either LD1+ or Magni) then to your headphones.
  
 Do you use this setup from a player like an iPod? I know that the MP3 quality would definitely not be as good.


----------



## Renato6

parbaked said:


> Audio Engine D1 or HRT Headstreamer from your Mac and just use the headphone out of your iPhone...


 
  
 Those both look like portable solutions, correct?
 Would you recommend the same if the setup would be full-sized?


----------



## parbaked

I would describe as desktop, not portable in that they have no battery but are powered from the PC USB. As such you don't need to have extra cables etc. Not portable in that you can't use DAP or iPhone. You can plug the D1 in to a USB converter and use the optical input for Dac/amp. D1 can also drive powered speakers, which is nice desktop option.
 If you want a full size solution, the Little Dot 1+ with a Dac is very good.
 The Teac UD-H01 is on sale and also a nice Dac with amp.


----------



## Renato6

parbaked said:


> I would describe as desktop, not portable in that they have no battery but are powered from the PC USB. As such you don't need to have extra cables etc. Not portable in that you can't use DAP or iPhone. You can plug the D1 in to a USB converter and use the optical input for Dac/amp. D1 can also drive powered speakers, which is nice desktop option.
> If you want a full size solution, the Little Dot 1+ with a Dac is very good.
> The Teac UD-H01 is on sale and also a nice Dac with amp.


 

 Thanks.. so if I wanted to get something that I could use for both the MBP and iPhone, do you feel that the *Little Dot MK III with a* Schiit Modi would work well?


----------



## parbaked

Nope...Little Dot 1+ is the only Little Dot with tubes that is compatible with Grados. The other LD tube amps, including the MkIII, are OTL designs and do not work well with IEM, Grado or other low impedance headphones.
  
 Also none of these Dacs will take the digital signal from your iPhone and convert it to analog.
  
 CypherLabs make the only Dacs I know of that convert both PC USB and iDevice, but others may as well...


----------



## Renato6

parbaked said:


> Nope...Little Dot 1+ is the only Little Dot with tubes that is compatible with Grados. The other LD tube amps, including the MkIII, are OTL designs and do not work well with IEM, Grado or other low impedance headphones.
> 
> Also none of these Dacs will take the digital signal from your iPhone and convert it to analog.
> 
> CypherLabs make the only Dacs I know of that convert both PC USB and iDevice, but others may as well...


 

 Ah I see. I would assume that the Hifiman EF-2A is in the same boat as the MKIII because it's specs say
 Output Impedance: 32-300 Ohm


----------



## parbaked

correct, these all work but not great IME...


----------



## Renato6

parbaked said:


> correct, these all work but not great IME...


 
  
  
 Thanks for your help.
  
 What is your recommendation for when using the RS2i with the iPhone? Would you just use the headphones straight from the output?


----------



## jaywillin

renato6 said:


> Thanks for your help.
> 
> What is your recommendation for when using the RS2i with the iPhone? Would you just use the headphones straight from the output?


 

 i asked mike mercer the same question regarding a dac/amp for an iphone, he offered this, ADL X1


----------



## ArmAndHammer

I'd look into a cmoy. I have a JDS Labs cMoyBB v2.03 with bass boost and it's really, really good with my Grados. I highly recommend it. The LD1+ is better, but the cMoy is portable and you can get it from JDS so you can also plug it into the wall if you want to use it at home and not burn through batteries. It'll provide way more than enough juice to the Grados to really make them sing!
  
 As far as the DAC, the built in DAC on the iPhones are actually pretty decent. From what I've read, the DAC in the phone is actually better than the iPods which doesn't make sense to me but that's what I've read as popular opinion.


----------



## Renato6

armandhammer said:


> I'd look into a cmoy. I have a JDS Labs cMoyBB v2.03 with bass boost and it's really, really good with my Grados. I highly recommend it. The LD1+ is better, but the cMoy is portable and you can get it from JDS so you can also plug it into the wall if you want to use it at home and not burn through batteries. It'll provide way more than enough juice to the Grados to really make them sing!
> 
> As far as the DAC, the built in DAC on the iPhones are actually pretty decent. From what I've read, the DAC in the phone is actually better than the iPods which doesn't make sense to me but that's what I've read as popular opinion.


 

 Sorry.. just getting a little confused here, there are a lot of options. Can you let me know if the following looks ok?
  
 So for my iPhone I can connect the iPhone to the LD1+ to my RS2i. Or if I wanted a portable option I can use something like the ADL X1 or the JDS that you mentioned. Don't really have to worry about a DAC in that case.
  
 From my MBP I can connect the laptop to a Schitt Modi then to a LD1+ to my Grado.


----------



## Renato6

armandhammer said:


> I'd look into a cmoy. I have a JDS Labs cMoyBB v2.03 with bass boost and it's really, really good with my Grados. I highly recommend it. The LD1+ is better, but the cMoy is portable and you can get it from JDS so you can also plug it into the wall if you want to use it at home and not burn through batteries. It'll provide way more than enough juice to the Grados to really make them sing!
> 
> As far as the DAC, the built in DAC on the iPhones are actually pretty decent. From what I've read, the DAC in the phone is actually better than the iPods which doesn't make sense to me but that's what I've read as popular opinion.


 

 Sorry.. just to summarize.. there are a lot of options!!
  
 When I listen from my iPhone... I can go from the iPhone to a device like the JDS cMoyBB or ADL X1 to my Grado when I want portability. If I don't care about portability I can go from my iPhone to a LD1+ to my headphones. A DAC is not really needed as I use the one in the iPhone.
  
 When listening from my MacBook. I go from the MBP to a DAC like a Schitt Modi then to a LD1+ to my headphones.
  
 Any issues with the above?


----------



## LCfiner

armandhammer said:


> Comfies suck, L-cush decent but not as comfy, G-cush is where it's at. Both on the 325's and the Bushmills. Still can't believe Grado only threw comfies on the Bushmills...$400 headphones I expected L-cushes at least, should have been G-cushes from the start.


 
  
 Hear! Hear!
  
 The bushmills with L cush bowls sounds much nicer than with comfies. More accurate bass, better soundstage and imaging. The only thing comfies give is a basier, boomier sound which might be pleasing to some people but I think the headphone really needs the bowls to be worth its cost - relative to the rest of the Grado lineup.
  
 FWIW, I didn’t like the Bushmills with flats as they’re already tuned for a bit more bass and the flats made them sound too bass heavy for my tastes.


----------



## parbaked

renato6 said:


> Sorry.. just to summarize.. there are a lot of options!!
> 
> When I listen from my iPhone... I can go from the iPhone to a device like the JDS cMoyBB or ADL X1 to my Grado when I want portability. If I don't care about portability I can go from my iPhone to a LD1+ to my headphones. A DAC is not really needed as I use the one in the iPhone.
> 
> ...


 
 Yes if you use a Line Out Dock t connect your iPhone to your amp.
 This will use the iPhone Dac but bypass the iPhone amp. 
 You don't want to use the headphone out to connect to an amp or you will double amp - but you can try it - it may sound good too.


----------



## jaywillin

i'm kinda getting used to the flats on the rs1i's , a little more meat on the bone ! lol


----------



## parbaked

renato6 said:


> Thanks for your help.
> 
> What is your recommendation for when using the RS2i with the iPhone? Would you just use the headphones straight from the output?


 
 Yes, with one of these:


----------



## Renato6

parbaked said:


> Yes, with one of these:


 
  
 I am currently using that. I am just trying to see what I can do to get the best out of the headphones when using the iPhone.
  
 BTW not sure if this is off topic. But with an iPhone 5s is the only line out option available the dock? I can't seem to find a line out cable.


----------



## parbaked

renato6 said:


> I am currently using that. I am just trying to see what I can do to get the best out of the headphones when using the iPhone.


 
 Best is to pull the digital signal off the iPhone and use a high quality Dac and amp. This requires a transport like the Cypherlabs or Fostex HP-P1. If you use the iPhone5 I believe cable adapters are required.
 Next best is to bypass the headphone amp in the iPhone and use a LOD to connect iPhone to amp. Again if you use iPhone5 you may need adapter cable.
 Easiest is to use the iPhone headphone jack direct.


----------



## ayres

renato6 said:


> Sorry.. just to summarize.. there are a lot of options!!
> 
> When I listen from my iPhone... I can go from the iPhone to a device like the JDS cMoyBB or ADL X1 to my Grado when I want portability. If I don't care about portability I can go from my iPhone to a LD1+ to my headphones. A DAC is not really needed as I use the one in the iPhone.
> 
> ...


 
  
 you're chasing your own tail.  try this... plug your grados into your phone and listen.  it will be fine.  just don't expect angels to come flying out of those wood cups.  which iphone do you have (30-pin or lightning)?  if you want, land a portable amp (cmoy, fiio e6, etc).  you can plug it in through the headphone jack or use a 'lod' and plug in on the bottom of the iphone, thus bypassing the phone's internal amp.  for now, keep it simple and inexpensive, as you don't seem to be too sure how you want to proceed.  
  
 out of your macbook, you could keep it as simple as a fiio e17 or hrt headstreamer.  these are usb-powered dacs with headphone sections.  the e17 uses a battery to power the amp section while the hrt headstreamer powers the amp via usb.  in fact, e17, for starters, could be the only thing you purchase, as it can be used with the iphone too (simply bypass the dac section and use only the amp).  the e17 dac will not work with the iphone.  
  
 still, you'll often (not always, but often) find that a well implemented full-sized amp that plugs into the wall will sound better than these jack-of-all-trades mobile devices.  between the macbook and the amp, you'll want a dac.


----------



## Renato6

Yeah there are so many ways to go.. Thanks everyone for their help...
  
 I will get the JDS cMoyBB v2.03 for my iPhone and just use the headphone jack.
  
 For the MacBook I will go... ****t Modi to Ld1+ ....I think I want to try the tube amps.


----------



## whirlwind

renato6 said:


> Yeah there are so many ways to go.. Thanks everyone for their help...
> 
> I will get the JDS cMoyBB v2.03 for my iPhone and just use the headphone jack.
> 
> For the MacBook I will go... ****t Modi to Ld1+ ....I think I want to try the tube amps.


 

 Good choice.


----------



## parbaked

The JDS cMoy is a very well made piece of kit. i think you will enjoy it, but i would try an LOD, even the inexpensive FiiO that JDS Sell.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

parbaked said:


> The JDS cMoy is a very well made piece of kit. i think you will enjoy it, but i would try an LOD, even the inexpensive FiiO that JDS Sell.


 
 That's what I have. Works like a charm. I don't remember if I ever used the headphone jack out to my cMoy to see if or what difference there is in sound. I don't have a iPhone anymore or I'd try it to see, but yeah, I'd recommend the LOD as well.


----------



## parbaked

I liked opening it up and seeing how it is configured and how well made and assembled the board is...
 Cmoy > Grado rig:


----------



## ArmAndHammer




----------



## parbaked

I might have to get one again now that I have no portable amps...


----------



## joseph69

renato6 said:


> Yeah there are so many ways to go.. Thanks everyone for their help...
> 
> I will get the JDS cMoyBB v2.03 for my iPhone and just use the headphone jack.
> 
> For the MacBook I will go... ****t Modi to Ld1+ ....I think I want to try the tube amps.


 
 Yes, I"m sure you will enjoy them with the MBP.


----------



## parbaked

For my 1000 post, I thought I'd re-post some of my favorite pics of one of my favorite rigs (recently departed) in one of my favorite threads.
 Enjoy....


----------



## whirlwind

Well, my son just got very lucky!
  
 A nice pair of 225i's just hit the b/s/t forums and I just bought them for him for Christmas.
  
 I also bought him a modi for Christmas and I am going to give him my LD1+ to use also.
  
 He is gonna be so stoked Christmas morning.
  
 Great post for number 1000 parbaked!


----------



## joseph69

Congratulations on your 1000th post.
 Nice pic's, nice equipment, I believe they departed from you and arrived at *Stacker45's.*


----------



## parbaked

Now I wish my 1000 post was "Whirlwind. please adopt me!"
 I visualize a father/son modding party..."now son, this is how we pull the cups apart so we can dope the drivers. Don't tell Mom we used her blowdryer"
 It's really the only time that a father can teach a son how to properly use a blowdryer!


----------



## whirlwind

parbaked said:


> Now I wish my 1000 post was "Whirlwind. please adopt me!"
> I visualize a father/son modding party..."now son, this is how we pull the cups apart so we can dope the drivers. Don't tell Mom we used her blowdryer"
> It's really the only time that a father can teach a son how to properly use a blowdryer!


 
 Ha Ha


----------



## parbaked

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations on your 1000th post.
> Nice pic's, nice equipment, I believe they departed from you and arrived at *Stacker45's.*


 
 Yeah, my HP-1 failed and it made more sense to share the amp then get another HP-1000.
 S-45 wanted that amp to his HP-1000 so all worked out well.
 Now I'm enjoying this rig and I have enough $ left over to take the wifey to Olive Garden!


----------



## parbaked

armandhammer said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Mine had a green board but your pics really make me want another...


----------



## stacker45

I find it hard to read posts about people having to sell their beloved gear for financial reasons, especially this close to christmass, it makes me appreciate what I have even more.
  
 But when it's for the better, like in Parbaked situation, then it's all good, I'm glad you're enjoying your new amp by the way. I know I'm enjoying the hell out of that HPA-2.


----------



## parbaked

stacker45 said:


> I find it hard to read posts about people having to sell their beloved gear for financial reasons, especially this close to christmass, it makes me appreciate what I have even more.
> 
> But when it's for the better, like in Parbaked situation, then it's all good, I'm glad you're enjoying your new amp by the way. I know I'm enjoying the hell out of that HPA-2.


 
 Yeah if it was for financial reasons I would sell the Lear jet and one or two of the yachts.
 Fortunately I just didn't like seeing the HPA-2 divorced from her HP-1000.


----------



## Renato6

parbaked said:


> The JDS cMoy is a very well made piece of kit. i think you will enjoy it, but i would try an LOD, even the inexpensive FiiO that JDS Sell.


 
  
 Thanks
  
 Got this from JDS
 "IPhone 5S does not have a line output jack. On order to create a line level signal, you need to use Apple's Lightning to 30-pin adapter, which is actually a small DAC. You can then use a cable like the FiiO L3"
  
 This will allow Line level signal without a dock.


----------



## hsubox

renato6 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Got this from JDS
> "IPhone 5S does not have a line output jack. On order to create a line level signal, you need to use Apple's Lightning to 30-pin adapter, which is actually a small DAC. You can then use a cable like the FiiO L3"
> ...


 
  
 I have one of those adapters, and I was not impressed with the audio that came out of it. Flat and tinny, given the same amp/headphone combo on the other end. I'm attributing it to the layout/components in that tiny lightning connector end.


----------



## parbaked

My understanding is that they had to move the chip that allows analog LOD out from the iPhone to the cable adapter in order to save space in the iPhone.
 As such maybe the best choice with iPhone5 is to just use the headphone out...


----------



## Renato6

hsubox said:


> I have one of those adapters, and I was not impressed with the audio that came out of it. Flat and tinny, given the same amp/headphone combo on the other end. I'm attributing it to the layout/components in that tiny lightning connector end.


 

 So if you are trying to get a line level signal out of an iPhone 5 would you use the Line Out Dock instead?


----------



## parbaked

Seems the LOD don't work with the iPhone5 so you need to use an adapter, which is not receiving good feedback...


----------



## hsubox

renato6 said:


> So if you are trying to get a line level signal out of an iPhone 5 would you use the Line Out Dock instead?


 

 Honestly, I haven't found a good line-level solution for the iP5 yet... totally inconvenient, I know, hehe. For the most part, I just use my cmoy on the headphone out if I am on my phone.


----------



## parbaked

I haven't even tried to use mine with an amp because I don't want anymore icables!


----------



## Gnomeplay

parbaked said:


> For my 1000 post, I thought I'd re-post some of my favorite pics of one of my favorite rigs (recently departed) in one of my favorite threads.
> Enjoy....


 
  
 Quite a suitable 1000th post I'd say.


----------



## parbaked

gnomeplay said:


> Quite a suitable 1000th post I'd say.


 
 Thanks...should have said HP-1000th post...oh well!


----------



## swspiers

Wow!  Almost two whole days since the last post.  I would like to think that there is some very fine listening going on!


----------



## parbaked

Everyone is drunk on Bushmills!


----------



## Zalithian

parbaked said:


> Everyone is drunk on Bushmills!


 
  
 Which may be in stock since you can add them to your cart and buy them now. Guess we'll find out if it's pre-orders or the real deal tomorrow.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Wow!  Almost two whole days since the last post.  I would like to think that there is some very fine listening going on!


 

 i noticed the same thing, and thought i'd shake things up with a "NO new gear" to report post, but i was sidetracked by the sell threads !!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 oh, NO NEW GEAR for jay today


----------



## parbaked

zalithian said:


> Which may be in stock since you can add them to your cart and buy them now. Guess we'll find out if it's pre-orders or the real deal tomorrow.


 
 Last thing on my mind.
 I have more whiskey than I have ears...


----------



## SJWorne

Well i'm having problems trying to return the broken 325's i bought... 
 He doesn't want them back "de-valued", but maybe he should have shipped them in more than a thin layer of bubble wrap... 

 On a lighter note, I've ordered a little dot


----------



## kvtaco17

sjworne said:


> Well i'm having problems trying to return the broken 325's i bought...
> He doesn't want them back "de-valued", but maybe he should have shipped them in more than a thin layer of bubble wrap...
> 
> On a lighter note, I've ordered a little dot


 
 Sorry about your troubles... at least the little dot its an amazing little amp... that can be modded to do all sorts of crazy good things to Grados/ low impedance cans!


----------



## joseph69

Sorry to hear this. I think I asked you this already but, did you buy these from eBay/PayPal?


----------



## SJWorne

joseph69 said:


> Sorry to hear this. I think I asked you this already but, did you buy these from eBay/PayPal?


 
 Yes I did...
 Apparently I can only escalate the case to ebay after 8 days... anyway, as I said, the seller doesn't want to refund me because the item is now broken, and he has asked ebay for advice on the issue but I think they may just say 'tough it's your problem'  and then just refund me my money anyway  
 He's a new ebayer so any negative feedback will kill his reputation so I hope for his sake that he refunds me. It's a shame that I have that leverage, but you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Rauliki

Sorry to hear that. Just in case make sure to use priority registered mail. I had 2 buys on ebay layely and parts which were broken were sent back. I havent got my money back neither from seller nor from Paypal.


----------



## jaywillin

sjworne said:


> Yes I did...
> Apparently I can only escalate the case to ebay after 8 days... anyway, as I said, the seller doesn't want to refund me because the item is now broken, and he has asked ebay for advice on the issue but I think they may just say 'tough it's your problem'  and then just refund me my money anyway
> He's a new ebayer so any negative feedback will kill his reputation so I hope for his sake that he refunds me. It's a shame that I have that leverage, but you gotta do what you gotta do.


 

 a lesson to be learned for all here, especially as a seller, describe honestly, overpack, stand behind your item as much as possible, go the extra mile
 as a buyer, be appreciative , patient and ask questions,(i forget this one a lot), don't jump to conclusions when something goes wrong,
  
 and for both parties, be willing to work with each other, our reputations are more important than our $$$$$


----------



## sinnottj

sjworne said:


> Yes I did...
> Apparently I can only escalate the case to ebay after 8 days... anyway, as I said, the seller doesn't want to refund me because the item is now broken, and he has asked ebay for advice on the issue but I think they may just say 'tough it's your problem'  and then just refund me my money anyway
> He's a new ebayer so any negative feedback will kill his reputation so I hope for his sake that he refunds me. It's a shame that I have that leverage, but you gotta do what you gotta do.


 

 What a pain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Was the picture on the listing actually a good representation of the state the headphones were in when you received them? (broken driver notwithstanding ...)


----------



## SJWorne

sinnottj said:


> What a pain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Picture was good... he said headphones were in 'good' condition so I guess you could take that however you wanted... someones good can be some else's poor and vice versa.


----------



## parbaked

sjworne said:


> Yes I did...
> Apparently I can only escalate the case to ebay after 8 days... anyway, as I said, the seller doesn't want to refund me because the item is now broken, and he has asked ebay for advice on the issue but I think they may just say 'tough it's your problem'  and then just refund me my money anyway
> He's a new ebayer so any negative feedback will kill his reputation so I hope for his sake that he refunds me. It's a shame that I have that leverage, but you gotta do what you gotta do.


 
 Yes, escalate to eBay ASAP. After you explain that the object arrived broken and that the seller refuses to accept return and refund the purchase price, eBay will likely refund your purchase and allow you to keep the broken cans. This is their Seller/Buyer Protection.
 Good Luck.


----------



## sinnottj

Yeah, sounds like eBay would side with you on this one. Either the seller knowingly shipped them with a bad driver, or the packaging was inadequate so it broke in transit, or the shipping company broke them. 
  
 At best it's an insurance claim for the seller.


----------



## Rauliki

If you check the ebay rules there is nothing about seller responsibility. They could send you a brick, and if you won't send them brick by priority and registered mail you won't get anything from eBay/Paypal. That 100% payback rule is .....


----------



## ArmAndHammer

rauliki said:


> If you check the ebay rules there is nothing about seller responsibility. They could send you a brick, and if you won't send them brick by priority and registered mail you won't get anything from eBay/Paypal. That 100% payback rule is .....


 
 I you buy a set of headphones and get a brink in the mail, you can contact the police as that's a criminal offense. Not to get off topic...just sayin'.


----------



## Rauliki

Yeah, especially when the seller is from USA or Australia and I'm in Europe.
 Sorry, for the offtopic, it's really annoying when you didn't get what you paid for. I hope this time the headphone case would be resolved.


----------



## CH23

rauliki said:


> If you check the ebay rules there is nothing about seller responsibility. They could send you a brick, and if you won't send them brick by priority and registered mail you won't get anything from eBay/Paypal. That 100% payback rule is .....




You have to offer the product as you state it in the description.

A product that's considered "GOOD" should not be broken/defective.

In that case you did NOT get what you paid for, and if the seller won't come forward, paypal/eBay will.

not really off-topic, as even Grado buyers will deal with *ssh*les at times


----------



## stacker45

Reading stories like this, makes me fell lucky to have dealt with an honest person when I bought my Grado HPA-2, wich condition, exeeded my expectations, and I wouldn't hesitate one second to do buisness with him again, thanks again Parbaked.


----------



## parbaked

stacker45 said:


> Reading stories like this, makes me fell lucky to have dealt with an honest person when I bought my Grado HPA-2, wich condition, exeeded my expectations, and I wouldn't hesitate one second to do buisness with him again, thanks again Parbaked.


 
 That HPA-2 was brand new. I just made it on my 3D printer!


----------



## bearFNF

parbaked said:


> That HPA-2 was brand new. I just made it on my 3D printer!


 

 ROFL...


----------



## stacker45

If it were only that easy!


----------



## parbaked

stacker45 said:


> If it were only that easy!


 
 I'm glad you are enjoying the amp my friend...Happy Holidays!


----------



## JoeDoe

This, gentlemen, is what Aurvana looks like. MBP to cDAC+ to LD1+ to ebony 225is.


----------



## bbophead

joedoe said:


> This, gentlemen, is what Aurvana looks like. MBP to cDAC+ to LD1+ to ebony 225is.


 
 Pretty dang nice!


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> This, gentlemen, is what Aurvana looks like. MBP to cDAC+ to LD1+ to ebony 225is.



Hey, don't I know that amp from someplace ?


----------



## whirlwind

Those ebony 225i's look very nice!


----------



## fleasbaby

joedoe said:


> This, gentlemen, is what Aurvana looks like. MBP to cDAC+ to LD1+ to ebony 225is.




Did you like what the ebony did to the sound of the drivers?


----------



## JoeDoe

bbophead said:


> Pretty dang nice!





whirlwind said:


> Those ebony 225i's look very nice!




Thank you gentlemen!





jaywillin said:


> Hey, don't I know that amp from someplace ?




Ha perhaps!



fleasbaby said:


> Did you like what the ebony did to the sound of the drivers?




Indeed I do. It's a tough call for me between ebony and walnuts. I'm not ashamed to admit that I kept the ebony in part because of it's stunning marble appearance.


----------



## JoeDoe

Hey fellas, I'm trying not to clutter the thread by posting it here, but if any of yous guys who have heard several different tone-woods would post some feedback or comment I'd be very appreciative.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/558621/woodied-grado-review-and-impressions-thread/60#post_10066550


----------



## parbaked

PS1000 or RS1...so hard to choose!


----------



## fleasbaby

The RS1 strikes me as a little more unpredictable and therefore more exciting...this is all based on what I've read though


----------



## bearFNF

parbaked said:


> PS1000 or RS1...so hard to choose!


 

 Dang, now that's why I like red...


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Why choose...do....err...I mean, listen to both.


----------



## jaywillin

parbaked said:


> That HPA-2 was brand new. I just made it on my 3D printer!


 

 for those looking for the at home 3-d priter  :http://techland.time.com/2013/11/18/sleek-and-chic-15-luxury-tech-gifts-that-wow/photo/hammacher-printer/


----------



## markm1

bearfnf said:


> Dang, now that's why I like red...


 

 Guys, are you looking at the headphones or the women? I don't think they are included....you know like batteries


----------



## lord_tris

markm1 said:


> Guys, are you looking at the headphones or the women? I don't think they are included....you know like batteries


 
 I would buy the batteries though if they could be included


----------



## fhernandez19

Hi I'm new to the audiophile world. My first pair of audiophile headphones are currently 325is's and just like u I fell in love with them. I'm thinking of getting the rs1i next year as my upgrade.


----------



## joseph69

fhernandez19 said:


> Hi I'm new to the audiophile world. My first pair of audiophile headphones are currently 325is's and just like u I fell in love with them. I'm thinking of getting the rs1i next year as my upgrade.


 
 Welcome, congratulations on the 325's. I also own the 80i's, 325is's and about 2-3 months ago purchased the RS1i's. I was a bit hesitant being I already loved the 80/325, and the price was much more for the RS's, but worth every penny IMO. And I continue to  use all three of them, and love the differences in them all, and I'm currently awaiting the shipment of the Grado Bushmill X Limited Edition. 
 So if you ever get a chance to demo the RS1i, definitely do so, very nice headphone.


----------



## Roronoa

Wish I could have got a Bushmill's Grado before they sold out.
  
 You should love the RS1's, they are a more refined and classy beast than the SR325, but still with plenty of energy. There are diminishing returns, but I'd be surprised if you didn't notice improvements at least in clarity, separation and bass.


----------



## whirlwind

fhernandez19 said:


> Hi I'm new to the audiophile world. My first pair of audiophile headphones are currently 325is's and just like u I fell in love with them. I'm thinking of getting the rs1i next year as my upgrade.


 

  Congrats, you have got yourself a great headphone.
  
 I use to own one, and I just loved it....I was scared at first ,as most  described it as too bright.....I did not find it that way at all.
  
 I took the same upgrade path that you are thinking and personally I think you have a great plan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 On a side note.....I listened to my AKG Q701 yesterday for about 5-6 hours......It is harder to drive than the rS1i, but the MAD EAR +HD handles it easily....I just had to turn the volume dial up to about 12 oclock.
  
 The Q701 is a very nice sounding headphone, no doubt.....I quite enjoyed it yesterday.
  
 This morning I plugged my RS1i back in and in just 10 minutes time....I was smiling....foot tapping. Had to turn the amp down , of course.
  
 I know that many say Grado's lack bass, but IMHO the RS1i has it nailed!
  
 Damn, this bass is in no way boomy, or muddy, nor do you feel it....nor does it muddy up the mids, which is usually what I find a headphone with more bass does.
  
 The bass is fast, tight, clean and it leaves everything else alone. This headphone is just plain fast, and of course what I like best...the guitars....oh the guitars.
  
 In no way am I knocking the Q701....I do like it.....but it lacks in every department to me to the RS1i, except the soundstage....the Q701 has a very wide soundstage, but I am not a huge fan of a wide soundstage.
  
 Note, that I only listened to rock and blues for the most part.


----------



## whirlwind

By the way...what finish did you get on your 325.
  
 I had the chromies....loved them.


----------



## Roronoa

Grado's just have that pure energy and that fat aggressive guitar + bass tone not nailed down by other headphones. I do enjoy more "technical" headphones a lot for Rock music as well, but with Grado's you can sit back and be taken away without worrying about the technicalities or if they have any technical let downs. Its just a Euphonic sound that is very agreeable and unique to them. Should be a part of a rock lovers arsenal.
  
 The Grado sound just has a very lively and fat mid bass sound, the bass is excellent for certain styles of music. It isn't audiophile standard in the sense of neutral "studio" sound, but very much like a live band performance.
  
 Mostly when people say they lack bass, they would be Electronic music listeners who desire bass that runs deeper than the mid bass bump on a Grado, and they would be right saying it lacks bass for those types of very deep bass line's in EDM. But by the same virtue most other headphones don't run that deep either.


----------



## marone

I have 17 pairs of headphones and prefer a detailed, clear mid-range and treble without hash or sibilance. Superlux, Takstar, CAL 1.0, KSC-075.

It seems that most of the Grado's have what I do not want.

Would a 60i or 80i be representative of the "Grado Sound" for me to determine if I like it or not?

What about the Alessandro M1i? It seems to tame the highs and brightness. Is this true? How does it compare to the 80i?

I cannot audition hps where I am and the return policy for online purchases is limited, so I will be buying them to try them.

TIA!


----------



## whirlwind

Sunday morning wake up call....GRADO STYLE


----------



## jaywillin

its a "brother's type day here!!  (losta dire straights yesterday)


----------



## parbaked

marone said:


> Would a 60i or 80i be representative of the "Grado Sound" for me to determine if I like it or not?


 
 Yes, buy the 60 80 or MS1. They all represent the Grado sound. If you enjoy the Grado sound you can upgrade to get more refined performance.


----------



## jaywillin

parbaked said:


> Yes, buy the 60 80 or MS1. They all represent the Grado sound. If you enjoy the Grado you can upgrade to get more refined performance.


 
  
  

 yup


----------



## jaywillin

plugged ?
  
  

  
 or unplugged ?
  

  
 i'm going UN this AM
  
  
 yikes, why'd this come out so big ?? lol


----------



## sinnottj

marone said:


> Would a 60i or 80i be representative of the "Grado Sound" for me to determine if I like it or not?
> 
> What about the Alessandro M1i? It seems to tame the highs and brightness. Is this true? How does it compare to the 80i?


 
  
 Alessandro MS1i + Grado L-cushion pads is an excellent first step to the "Grado sound" (and probably the best value for those of us outside the USA)
  
 I've not heard an SR80i, but have owned both the SR225i & SR325i and the the MS1i is almost as good when you use the L-cushions (the pads the higher-end Grados come with).


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Funny cause I had the Alessandro MS1 and would rather shove icepicks in my ears than listen to them. I thought they were terrible. I do love my 325's and Bushmills though.


----------



## bearFNF

armandhammer said:


> Funny cause I had the Alessandro MS1 and would rather shove icepicks in my ears than listen to them. I thought they were terrible. I do love my 325's and Bushmills though.


 

 WOW...that's harsh.  My 325is are collecting dust since I got the PS500's...guess it all comes down to preference.


----------



## JoeDoe

armandhammer said:


> Funny cause I had the Alessandro MS1 and would rather shove icepicks in my ears than listen to them. I thought they were terrible. I do love my 325's and Bushmills though.




You really disliked the MS ones that much?!?!


----------



## parbaked

armandhammer said:


> Funny cause I had the Alessandro MS1 and would rather shove icepicks in my ears than listen to them. I thought they were terrible. I do love my 325's and Bushmills though.


 
 Plastic allergy?


----------



## sinnottj

parbaked said:


> Plastic allergy?


 




  
 Seriously though, when people have *such* extreme reactions to a particular model of Grado, I always wonder if they've bought a lemon, or my hearing is terrible, or something.
  
 I've owned an MS1i, SR225i, SR325i & RS2 and, with L-Cush pads and the headbands adjusted to the same clamping force, to me they are all _very _similar sounding headphones ... different flavours of the same sound, as another forumer once put it.
  
 Never heard a PS500 though, and would expect them to sound quite different, given the driver venting ...


----------



## ArmAndHammer

sinnottj said:


> Seriously though, when people have *such* extreme reactions to a particular model of Grado, I always wonder if they've bought a lemon, or my hearing is terrible, or something.
> 
> I've owned an MS1i, SR225i, SR325i & RS2 and, with L-Cush pads and the headbands adjusted to the same clamping force, to me they are all _very _similar sounding headphones ... different flavours of the same sound, as another forumer once put it.
> 
> Never heard a PS500 though, and would expect them to sound quite different, given the driver venting ...


 
 I wondered the same about my MS1 but I sold them on here and the person that bought them loved them. So I don't know. Weird thing is, I didn't mind the SR80 which is the same level as the MS1.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

parbaked said:


> Plastic allergy?


 
 Quiet possible...lol...but the 325 is partially plastic. The cup is metal and the driver housing is plastic. Maybe just not enough plastic to trigger the allergic reaction...haha


----------



## Edgard Varese

armandhammer said:


> I wondered the same about my MS1 but I sold them on here and the person that bought them loved them. So I don't know. Weird thing is, I didn't mind the SR80 which is the same level as the MS1.


 
  
 MS1 actually has the same specs as the SR125...


----------



## parbaked

edgard varese said:


> MS1 actually has the same specs as the SR125...


 
 To be specific. the MS1 uses 125i drivers but the cheaper 4 conductor cable and 1/8 plug from the 60i/80i.
 So it fits right in between the 80i and 125i as its price reflects....


----------



## marone

Thanks to everyone for the replies!

I will get an MS1i and then if I like it, when I get up to that level buy the PS500 as it seems to be the 'smoothest' of any of the Grados.

If a smooth Grado can be said to exist. 

Who knows. At some point in the future I may not like the Grado sound at all after I listen to so many other cans...


----------



## bbophead

marone said:


> Thanks to everyone for the replies!
> 
> I will get an MS1i and then if I like it, when I get up to that level buy the PS500 as it seems to be the 'smoothest' of any of the Grados.
> 
> ...


 
 Here's hoping.


----------



## jonbmet

Well finally got back home and listened to the bushmills. I'm not sure they're my cup of tea.


----------



## parbaked

Have a couple of shots (not of tea) and report back...


----------



## ArmAndHammer

edgard varese said:


> MS1 actually has the same specs as the SR125...


 
 Whatever the specs I thought they were awful. Horrible. Terrible. Horrendous. Unpleasant, dreadful. Vile. Horrid. I think you get my point.
  
 The SR80 was fine. Not sure I ever tried the SR125. The SR225 was also ok. So not sure what's up.


----------



## Dommyy13

jonbmet said:


> Well finally got back home and listened to the bushmills. I'm not sure they're my cup of tea.



We'll if you're trying to get rid of them I'm trying to buy a pair! 

I'm getting an o2/odac and I'm thinking of getting a 325is to go with the dac/amp, I've been reading they are the most bass heavy headphones from Grado, other than the bushmills, is that correct? I was going to try and hold out until the bushmills come out with another wave but I'm itching for new headphones!


----------



## parbaked

dommyy13 said:


> We'll if you're trying to get rid of them I'm trying to buy a pair!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 No PS500 is the most bass heavy...


----------



## Dommyy13

parbaked said:


> No PS500 is the most bass heavy...



I just looked those up and they're a bit out of my price range unfortunately, is it a big step up from the 325is? I'd like to stick with grados as I've had a good experience with them before but they were just the sr60 and I'm looking to upgrade


----------



## parbaked

IMO the 325 are very good cans with accurate bass and detailed mids.


----------



## parbaked

dommyy13 said:


> I just looked those up and they're a bit out of my price range unfortunately, is it a big step up from the 325is? I'd like to stick with grados as I've had a good experience with them before but they were just the sr60 and I'm looking to upgrade


 
 I would buy the 225i or 325i before the PS500 if I was looking to experience the Grado sound...
 If you like those but crave more bass, then try the PS500.


----------



## lord_tris

parbaked said:


> I would buy the 225i or 325i before the PS500 if I was looking to experience the Grado sound...
> If you like those but crave more bass, then try the PS500.


 
 OR get lucky and find a Bushmills


----------



## parbaked




----------



## lord_tris




----------



## Dommyy13

lord_tris said:


> OR get lucky and find a Bushmills



Yeah that's the big dilemma for me, get the 325 now or wait a few weeks in the hopes they release more bushmills


----------



## LCfiner

dommyy13 said:


> Yeah that's the big dilemma for me, get the 325 now or wait a few weeks in the hopes they release more bushmills


 
  
 If you’re curious about getting a Grado that sounds closer to the bushmills, consider the MS2i. The bushmills have - to my ears anyway - more subdued upper mids and treble and they remind me of the MS2i but not the 325. 
  
 I’m one of these people who found the 325 just a bit too much on the aggressive side. Bushmills are on the other side of that line. They’re still Grados - but they’re titled slightly smoother and warmer (not like the big shift you get with the PS500)
  
 The bushmills are still slightly darker with a bit more bass emphasis than the MS2i but those two are more similar in sound than the 325 and bushmills, imo. That’s really just due to the upper mids/ treble presentation.


----------



## sinnottj

parbaked said:


> To be specific. the MS1 uses 125i drivers but the cheaper 4 conductor cable and 1/8 plug from the 60i/80i.
> So it fits right in between the 80i and 125i as its price reflects....


 

 This was my understanding too.
  
 Both MS1i & 125i use UHPLC voice coils, according to the specs, whereas the 60i/80i use standard copper. The MS1i diaphragm is also apparently doped ('de-stressed') in some way to give it a slightly more neutral sound.


----------



## zeinharis

parbaked said:


> IMO the 325 are very good cans with accurate bass and detailed mids.




Don't forget the MS2i


----------



## whirlwind

I would like to hear an MS2i


----------



## joseph69

lcfiner said:


> If you’re curious about getting a Grado that sounds closer to the bushmills, consider the MS2i. The bushmills have - to my ears anyway - more subdued upper mids and treble and they remind me of the MS2i but not the 325.
> 
> I’m one of these people who found the 325 just a bit too much on the aggressive side. Bushmills are on the other side of that line. They’re still Grados - but they’re titled slightly smoother and warmer (not like the big shift you get with the PS500)
> 
> The bushmills are still slightly darker with a bit more bass emphasis than the MS2i but those two are more similar in sound than the 325 and bushmills, imo. That’s really just due to the upper mids/ treble presentation.


 
 I'm waiting for the Bushmills to arrive, and was hoping they didn't sound like the MS2i's, which I used to own, then traded a friend for the 325is's. From what I've been reading the Bushmills seem to mimic the MS2i's, which I do agree are awesome headphones, but where not aggressive enough for me.


----------



## LCfiner

joseph69 said:


> I'm waiting for the Bushmills to arrive, and was hoping they didn't sound like the MS2i's, which I used to own, then traded a friend for the 325is's. From what I've been reading the Bushmills seem to mimic the MS2i's, which I do agree are awesome headphones, but where not aggressive enough for me.


 
  
 hmm, yeah, you may not be 100% happy with the bushmills tuning. I find it less aggressive than my other Grados. It’s got the details and texture that you expect form the 325 or RS2 (once bowls are put on) but the tone is tilted downward. Or maybe more accurately, the existing peaks in the high frequency response are lowered by a few dB compared to other Grados.


----------



## imackler

lcfiner said:


> hmm, yeah, you may not be 100% happy with the bushmills tuning. I find it less aggressive than my other Grados. It’s got the details and texture that you expect form the 325 or RS2 (once bowls are put on) but the tone is tilted downward. Or maybe more accurately, the existing peaks in the high frequency response are lowered by a few dB compared to other Grados.


 
 Sounds like it will be a great Grado for Sennheiser fans.


----------



## parbaked

zeinharis said:


> Don't forget the MS2i


 
 Found 'em...


----------



## imackler

parbaked said:


> Found 'em...


 
  
 I love the storage idea. Why do you put them cush down though?


----------



## parbaked

whirlwind said:


> I would like to hear an MS2i


 
 The MS2 remain my favorite Grado after the HP-1000. 
 The sound is very balanced and accurate. I use TTVJ Flats, but otherwise unmodified. 
 Good with tubes....


----------



## bassboysam

imackler said:


> Sounds like it will be a great Grado for Sennheiser fans.



 


unlikely, they are still Grados. I don't find them any less aggressive than any other grado. The bass is just more emphasized.


----------



## SJWorne

Just an update for anyone that was interested... I escalated the case on eBay and they have paid for me to return the item and will refund me my money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now... back on the hunt


----------



## joseph69

lcfiner said:


> hmm, yeah, you may not be 100% happy with the bushmills tuning. I find it less aggressive than my other Grados. It’s got the details and texture that you expect form the 325 or RS2 (once bowls are put on) but the tone is tilted downward. Or maybe more accurately, the existing peaks in the high frequency response are lowered by a few dB compared to other Grados.


 
 Even from your description, like most others, it sounds like its very close to an MS2i, so I'll hear if I like them when they arrive.


----------



## jaywillin

this talk of ms2i's, ps500's, has me waxing nostalgic !!
 they go so well together , while i'm going to probably give the gs1000i
 a try first, i may get one , of those back, depending on how i  gs


----------



## parbaked

imackler said:


> I love the storage idea. Why do you put them cush down though?


 
 I turned them over for the picture...


----------



## imackler

parbaked said:


> I turned them over for the picture...


 
 Of course that is what a headfier would do...both for storage and the picture! Should have guessed


----------



## parbaked

sjworne said:


> Just an update for anyone that was interested... I escalated the case on eBay and they have paid for me to return the item and will refund me my money
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Happy Hunting!


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Just ordered me up some RS1. Can't wait to give'em a go. Too good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## imackler

armandhammer said:


> Just ordered me up some RS1. Can't wait to give'em a go. Too good of a deal to pass up.


 
 Looking forward to your comparison w/ the Bushmill!
  
 Where did you get a good deal at?


----------



## ArmAndHammer

For sale section on here. $400 shipped for RS1's...can't hardly pass that up.


----------



## imackler

armandhammer said:


> For sale section on here. $400 shipped for RS1's...can't hardly pass that up.


 
 I passed up an in store demo pair for $400 once from an authorized seller. Kicking myself.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

I bet. I demoed the RS1 and RS2 once and wasn't sure I could tell a $200 difference between the two, but I'll take the RS1 all day long for a price less than the RS2...lol


----------



## parbaked

RS1 has slightly larger cups and the metal gimbals.
 These two features make it worth owning in addition to whatever SR series one has.


----------



## jimbob54

parbaked said:


> I turned them over for the picture...


At the risk of showing ignorance, why not Cush down? Isn't that essentially same when using a stand?


----------



## ArmAndHammer

parbaked said:


> Found 'em...


 
 I'm just getting in to woodworking...I think I'm going to add a headphone storage cabinet to my list of things to build. I really like the idea of having them in drawers like this. I find letting mine hang, they tend to get pretty dusty if I don't use them often.


----------



## bassboysam

jimbob54 said:


> At the risk of showing ignorance, why not Cush down? Isn't that essentially same when using a stand?



 


cush down means they would be lying down flat on the pads like in the picture. if you do that for a long time, the pads will flatten due to the weight of the headphone.


----------



## jimbob54

Ahh. Never off the head that long


----------



## thrillscience

I listen to Classical and Jazz. These Grado RS1i are doing a great job. (Granted, I don't have a lot of experience with "audiophile" headphones)
  
 I'm thinking of getting a "closed" pair as well, just so I have a little variety. Not sure what manufacturer I will try.
  

  
 Here they are with my Schiit Valhalla and Schiit Bifrost. I bought the stand from a guy on Etsy


----------



## bbophead

thrillscience said:


> I listen to Classical and Jazz. These Grado RS1i are doing a great job. (Granted, I don't have a lot of experience with "audiophile" headphones)
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a "closed" pair as well, just so I have a little variety. Not sure what manufacturer I will try.


 
 I like the BeyerDynamic DT-660.  Even more efficient than the Grados with Grado like sound and good isolation.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/beyerdynamic-DT-660-Premium-Headphones/dp/B000Y03A3A/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1387828249&sr=1-1&keywords=DT660


----------



## joseph69

sjworne said:


> Just an update for anyone that was interested... I escalated the case on eBay and they have paid for me to return the item and will refund me my money
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Good to hear this, when you use eBay/PayPal you are always protected against unfortunate thing like this. Good luck in your search! 
  


armandhammer said:


> Just ordered me up some RS1. Can't wait to give'em a go. Too good of a deal to pass up.


 
 Congratulations, I'm sure you will enjoy them, they are really nice sounding headphones, IMO.
  


jimbob54 said:


> At the risk of showing ignorance, why not Cush down? Isn't that essentially same when using a stand?


 
 I leave all my Grados face down all of the time, rather than scratching/marking the cups.


----------



## bassboysam

I purchased some inexpensive cases from ebay and store my grados in those. I usually pull the pads off when I put them in the case to avoid squishing them.


----------



## whirlwind

armandhammer said:


> Just ordered me up some RS1. Can't wait to give'em a go. Too good of a deal to pass up.


 

 Congrats


----------



## hsubox

thrillscience said:


> I listen to Classical and Jazz. These Grado RS1i are doing a great job. (Granted, I don't have a lot of experience with "audiophile" headphones)


 
 I'm pretty sure the RS1i qualifies as "audiophile"! They are almost as good as it gets, imo. Love them for a wide variety of music.


----------



## thrillscience

hsubox said:


> I'm pretty sure the RS1i qualifies as "audiophile"! They are almost as good as it gets, imo. Love them for a wide variety of music.


 

 That's what I meant. These are the first high-end cans I've owned, so I don't have a lot to compare them too. You really have to take a chance on your first purchase; I read a lot of reviews, and auditioned them. And of course, the fact that I'm from Brooklyn was a plus. It's like going back home whenever I put them on.


----------



## stacker45

I always store my gloryfied dumbells (PS1000), cush down when I'm not using them, the cups are much too heavy for those plastic blocks.
  
 I read many comments regarding the way the Bushmills sound, and it's understandable since it is the most important thing, but I think that they're also very comfortable. They're very light, they have to be within a gram or two, of the RS1i's weight. I have smallish hears, so the L-cush don't bother me.
  
 I might be repeating myself, but I think that the Bushmills have a lot going for them. They sound great, they look good, they're vert light, and comfortable, they also have the nicest presentation of any Grados, they're relatively affordable, and last, but certainly not least, they'll more than likely appreciate with time.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

stacker45 said:


> I always store my gloryfied dumbells (PS1000), cush down when I'm not using them, the cups are much too heavy for those plastic blocks.
> 
> I read many comments regarding the way the Bushmills sound, and it's understandable since it is the most important thing, but I think that they're also very comfortable. They're very light, they have to be within a gram or two, of the RS1i's weight. I have smallish hears, so the L-cush don't bother me.
> 
> I might be repeating myself, but I think that the Bushmills have a lot going for them. They sound great, they look good, they're vert light, and comfortable, they also have the nicest presentation of any Grados, they're relatively affordable, and last, but certainly not least, they'll more than likely appreciate with time.


 
 I'd agree with that. Even though I just sold mine, they are excellent headphones and probably the best I've owned to date. I do have a pair of RS1i's on the mail coming to me so I'm hoping that they impress me more than the Bushmills. Even if they are par for the course, I made some extra money after selling the Bushmills and buying the RS1 so I still did ok.


----------



## whirlwind

Well, I just won my Fantasy Football League Championship.  the money will burn a hole in my pocket  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I am thinking I may buy the PS500 or else spring for a new GTX 780 video card.....decisions....decisions


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Well, I just won my Fantasy Football League Championship.  the money will burn a hole in my pocket
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 i have no idea which one i'd choose


----------



## whirlwind

^^  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ^^    @ Jay


----------



## jaywillin

happy festivus !!!!  derek trucks with  " a few of my favorite things"


----------



## joseph69

armandhammer said:


> I'd agree with that. Even though I just sold mine, they are excellent headphones and probably the best I've owned to date. I do have a pair of RS1i's on the mail coming to me so I'm hoping that they impress me more than the Bushmills. Even if they are par for the course, I made some extra money after selling the Bushmills and buying the RS1 so I still did ok.


 
 I didn't realize you sold the Bushmills, was there any particular reason, or was it to try the RS1's?
  Just read your post on why you sold them, I read this thread first, then the Bushmills thread. I have the RS1i's and I'm waiting for the Bushmills which where shipped yesterday, so I can't wait to hear the differences between the RS's and the other Grados I own. The RS's are a great headphone, you will definitely enjoy them, congratulations!


----------



## ArmAndHammer

joseph69 said:


> I didn't realize you sold the Bushmills, was there any particular reason, or was it to try the RS1's?
> Just read your post on why you sold them, I read this thread first, then the Bushmills thread. I have the RS1i's and I'm waiting for the Bushmills which where shipped yesterday, so I can't wait to hear the differences between the RS's and the other Grados I own. The RS's are a great headphone, you will definitely enjoy them, congratulations!


 
 Yeah, that's the only reason. I figured that I'll have a better change getting another Bushmills or the new non-Bushmills version in the future for the current price then I would the RS1i for the price I got them for. Plus, as awesome as the Bushmills are, RS1's are...well...RS1's. They are a better headphone as they should be.


----------



## whirlwind

Here is a sneak peek at what I got my son for Christmas.
  
 Thanks to Rick B here at the forums for the great deal on the 225i's....they even came with a set of TTVJ flat pads!
  
 The modi is new, the cans and the amp are used...but both are in fantastic condition.
  
 My son is going to be so pumped!
  
 My sister got him a cd...AC/DC Live At River Plate....gonna be a rocking Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 Glad he is not a member here...no sneak peek for him!


----------



## lord_tris

whirlwind said:


> Here is a sneak peek at what I got my son for Christmas.
> 
> Thanks to Rick B here at the forums for the great deal on the 225i's....they even came with a set of TTVJ flat pads!
> 
> ...


 
 He should be rather pleased.


----------



## jonbmet

Pretty sweet setup. I bought someone a pair of Grados for Christmas too.


----------



## jaywillin

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Here is a sneak peek at what I got my son for Christmas.
  
 Thanks to Rick B here at the forums for the great deal on the 225i's....they even came with a set of TTVJ flat pads!
  
 The modi is new, the cans and the amp are used...but both are in fantastic condition.
  
 My son is going to be so pumped!
  
 My sister got him a cd...AC/DC Live At River Plate....gonna be a rocking Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  
 Glad he is not a member here...no sneak peek for him!


  
 i've have that same set up, it is sweet indeed, !!
  
  
 hey, i just learned how to do the spoiler, although i kinda messed it up !! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 very nice christmas present whirlwind !!


----------



## whirlwind

Thanks guys.
  
 I can't wait to see his face when he gets it.
  
 When he gets it all set up, I will give it a listen.
  
 I did plug the 225's in my amp, to make sure they worked ok....but I did not listen for very long, in fear he may come home.


----------



## SJWorne

My little dot won't get to me until 2nd Jan now... jealous! 
 And all the talk of RS1i's is making me want to spend some serious money


----------



## ArmAndHammer

sjworne said:


> And all the talk of RS1i's is making me want to spend some serious money


 
 Mine should be here Thursday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And I'm pretty sure there will be a new (to me) LD1+ under the tree in the morning. I'll be able to give the Bushmills a listen on it before I ship them out on Thursday and just in time for the RS1's to arrive on Thursday. Can't wait!


----------



## whirlwind

You guys will like the LD1+
  
 It is a great little amp for the money.
  
 Being able to roll tubes and opamps is a great option at a very affordable price.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

whirlwind said:


> You guys will like the LD1+
> 
> It is a great little amp for the money.
> 
> Being able to roll tubes and opamps is a great option at a very affordable price.


 
 Yeah, I loved mine until I killed it...lol


----------



## SJWorne

This might be a stupid question... but is there any danger in plugging heaphones in and out of the amp whilst it is turned on?


----------



## jaywillin

armandhammer said:


> Mine should be here Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 the ld 1+ and the rs1 are great together thats for sure


----------



## joseph69

sjworne said:


> This might be a stupid question... but is there any danger in plugging heaphones in and out of the amp whilst it is turned on?


 
 Not a stupid question, at all. I used to wonder the same thing, but I still did it as long as the volume was all the way down, When I received the WA6, in the manual it states *it is perfectly fine to plug/unplug headphones as long as the volume is all the way down, there is no harm to the amp/headphones. *So being I always did this, this just reassured me.


----------



## SJWorne

joseph69 said:


> Not a stupid question, at all. I used to wonder the same thing, but I still did it as long as the volume was all the way down, When I received the WA6, in the manual it states *it is perfectly fine to plug/unplug headphones as long as the volume is all the way down, there is no harm to the amp/headphones. *So being I always did this, this just reassured me.


 
 Thanks for that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Another question... whilst i'm saving up for my DAC, I have to plug the little dot amp into my sound card... this only has a 3.5mm jack output (that I can use) and this has an on-board amplifier... 
 I will have to get (or make) a splitter from the 3.5mm jack to RCA's... will this be ok considering that the jack on the sound card already has an amplifier on the card?


----------



## bearFNF

sjworne said:


> Thanks for that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 connect to the 'green' line out on the soundcard. 
  
 Here is the page form your soundcards manual. Assuming it is the one in your profile.


----------



## SJWorne

bearfnf said:


> connect to the 'green' line out on the soundcard.
> 
> Here is the page form your soundcards manual. Assuming it is the one in your profile.


 

 Why did I not even think about that... thank you!


----------



## joseph69

My LD1+ came with a 1/8 or 3.5mm terminated end to L/R RCA jacks. Didn't yours? If yes, you plug the 1/8 or 3.5mm to the output on the sound card and the L/R into the LD1+. If not you can buy one, check Monoprice or Amazon.
 As far as the 2nd question, I had ordered the AudioQuest DF, which I returned, ( I'm not sure but I think this is the same thing as a sound card), their both DACS? Anyway I believe that all DACs have amps in them, and I also was wondering the same thing, would it effect the sound of the main amp (LD) that the headphones were plugged into? I believe it is a very slight amplification coming out of the sound card/DAC, so I don't believe it would effect the amps sound, but don't quote me on this, I'm sure someone else can tell you for sure.
 BTW, good question! I would like to know for sure also.


----------



## bearFNF

Looks like this soundcard in particular supports line level input to the receiver/AV system (in this case that would be the Little Dot) or powered speakers.  It should be just fine.  Just adjust the volume of the software to max (or 90% of max) and use the amps volume control for the headphones.  You may need to play with the two volumes levels to get the best sound. Once you get a DAC and hook it up, it will more than likely Max the volume of the computer automatically for you.


----------



## joseph69

bearfnf said:


> Looks like this soundcard in particular supports line level input to the receiver/AV system (in this case that would be the Little Dot) or powered speakers.  It should be just fine.  Just adjust the volume of the software to max (or 90% of max) and use the amps volume control for the headphones.  You may need to play with the two volumes levels to get the best sound. Once you get a DAC and hook it up, it will more than likely Max the volume of the computer automatically for you.


 
 So is a DAC and a sound card the same thing?
 I did notice the AQ DG still let me use the MBP's volume, but the Modi/Meridian maxes the volume out automatically like you just said.


----------



## bearFNF

A sound card usually has a DAC on it. But they also can have amps, DSP, digital in out, etc etc. depends on the type, level, and brand of card.  There are lots of feature rich cards and stripped down cards to choose from.


----------



## joseph69

bearfnf said:


> A sound card usually has a DAC on it. But they also can have amps, DSP, digital in out, etc etc. depends on the type, level, and brand of card.  There are lots of feature rich cards and stripped down cards to choose from.


 
 Thanks for making this clear for me.


----------



## bearFNF

This might help a little:

 A typical sound card has: 
 a digital signal processor (DSP) that handles most computations
 a digital to analog converter (DAC) for audio leaving the computer
 an analog-to-digital converter (ADC) for audio coming into the computer
 read-only memory (ROM) or Flash memory for storing data
 musical instrument digital interface (MIDI) for connecting to external music
       equipment (for many cards, the game port is also used to connect an external MIDI adapter)
 jacks for connecting speakers and microphones, as well as line in and line out
 on older ones a game port for connecting a joystick or gamepad
  
 WAAAY back in the day I had a friend that wrote some of the first sound blaster drivers, I was his guinea pig to test them out on my PC that we built for me to use in College.


----------



## joseph69

bearfnf said:


> This might help a little:
> 
> A typical sound card has:
> a digital signal processor (DSP) that handles most computations
> ...


 
 Thanks for the detailed illustration and explanation on how this works.


----------



## SJWorne

joseph69 said:


> My LD1+ came with a 1/8 or 3.5mm terminated end to L/R RCA jacks. Didn't yours?


 
  
 Didn't get it in time for christmas so i'm not sure yet 
 Although it's now in the country as of this fine christmas morning  so hopefully it will be here in the next couple of days and I can try it out!

 Also, I was going to make some custom cable for custom length, as well as wanting to keep myself busy whilst i'm off uni 
  
  
 EDIT: MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Not to rub it in your face but dang it's nice to have a proper amp again...boy this LD1+ makes the Bushmills SIIIIINGGGGG!!!!!
  
 Thanks joseph69 for the hookup on the amp!


----------



## joseph69

sjworne said:


> Didn't get it in time for christmas so i'm not sure yet
> Although it's now in the country as of this fine christmas morning  so hopefully it will be here in the next couple of days and I can try it out!
> 
> Also, I was going to make some custom cable for custom length, as well as wanting to keep myself busy whilst i'm off uni
> ...


 
 Your LD1+ will come with the cable you need to plug into your sound card.
 MERRY CHRISTMAS
  


armandhammer said:


> Not to rub it in your face but dang it's nice to have a proper amp again...boy this LD1+ makes the Bushmills SIIIIINGGGGG!!!!!
> 
> Thanks joseph69 for the hookup on the amp!


 
 Your welcome, enjoy it.
 HAPPY HOLIDAYS


----------



## SJWorne

armandhammer said:


> Not to rub it in your face but dang it's nice to have a proper amp again...boy this LD1+ makes the Bushmills SIIIIINGGGGG!!!!!
> 
> Thanks joseph69 for the hookup on the amp!


 
 It's ok... going to buy the Little Dot DAC I very soon anyway 
 Anyone had any experience with this?


----------



## j14mp

sjworne said:


> Well I got my 325is's today and there's no good news... the right side driver doesn't work, and the rod keeps twisting out of the gimbal.  There's very little silver lettering left, and one of the plastic rings is very lopsided




Gimbal twisting out? Welcome to the club. Happened to my 225is, 325is and rs2is multiple times. Finally had the shop glue them in. The build quality is soooo bad. But the sound is worth it.


----------



## JoeDoe

So the LD1+ I got from jay was put up so it could be gifted for Xmas. Let's just say that I've had my 225s one my head for about an hour all ready and haven't even checked out the flatscreen we got for dad. 
  
 The OPA2107 and Telefunkens ain't no joke!


----------



## parbaked

j14mp said:


> Gimbal twisting out? Welcome to the club. Happened to my 225is, 325is and rs2is multiple times. Finally had the shop glue them in. The build quality is soooo bad. But the sound is worth it.


 
 Most just use a dab of super-glue and move on...
 Also, Grado will send you a new gimbal/rod blocks for free so you don't have to have the "shop glue them in" for you.
 I have 25+ year old Grados still going strong so I can't fault the build quality.


----------



## j14mp

parbaked said:


> Most just use a dab of super-glue and move on...
> Also, Grado will send you a new gimbal/rod blocks for free so you don't have to have the "shop glue them in" for you.
> I have 25+ year old Grados still going strong so I can't fault the build quality.




Yea they are really good about sending out replacement gimbals. Every time they slipped out, they would send me new ones. But I love grados. I'm on my third pair.


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> So the LD1+ I got from jay was put up so it could be gifted for Xmas. Let's just say that I've had my 225s one my head for about an hour all ready and haven't even checked out the flatscreen we got for dad.
> 
> The OPA2107 and Telefunkens ain't no joke!


 

 i kinda stopped buying tubes after i got those babies !!!


----------



## JoeDoe

jaywillin said:


> i kinda stopped buying tubes after i got those babies !!!


 
 I certainly can see why! 
  
 The only ones I've been curious to try are the Voskhods that are raved about in the tube rolling thread. Picked up a NOS pair from audiofanboy across the pond. Should be here next week sometime.


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> I certainly can see why!
> 
> The only ones I've been curious to try are the Voskhods that are raved about in the tube rolling thread. Picked up a NOS pair from audiofanboy across the pond. Should be here next week sometime.


 

 AF know's his tubes ! ,  i never get around to the voskhods for the little dot, i did get some voskhods  for the lyr, '77s,


----------



## JoeDoe

Macbook to cDAC to LD1+ to Padauk MS1s are making the John Mayer Trio sound soooooo good!


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> AF know's his tubes ! ,  i never get around to the voskhods for the little dot, i did get some voskhods  for the lyr, '77s,


 

 Hey Jay, what're your recent thoughts of the Lyr with your Grados?  I finally ordered my Oppo Blu-ray, but opted for the 103.  So I'm thinking hard about which Schiit amp to get.


----------



## JoeDoe

I stumbled onto this guy on eBay just now. In case anyone needs a classier way to store/carry their Grados:
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/V-AUDIO-Premium-Leather-Case-fit-Grado-SR60i-SR80i-SR125i-SR325i-RS1-RS2-/111245237138?pt=US_MP3_Player_Cases_Covers_Skins&hash=item19e6bb9b92
  
 Not bad!


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Hey Jay, what're your recent thoughts of the Lyr with your Grados?  I finally ordered my Oppo Blu-ray, but opted for the 103.  So I'm thinking hard about which Schiit amp to get.


 

 to me, the lyr is better than the vali for the grado's, because of the gain or whatever, you have more control over the volume,
 and with the microphonic nature of the vali, less noise.
 the greatest attribute of the lyr, to me, its flexibility, its got 6 watts, so its got power, its quiet enough for grado's.
 example, its better with the rs1i, than the little dot 1+ is with the lcd2.2
 AND its got the pre-out for my psb's
 the a2 is great if you prefer solid state and its got a gain switch, i've had it, i haven't heard the vahalla, i want to hear the mjolnir !!
 i MAY get one , run it out of the balanced outs of my wadia, and run the lyr, or another tube amp, with pre outs from the single ended
 outputs, thats kinda the picture i've got in my head


----------



## Transformatron

I had a friend 3D print me a cup for my SR-60s. Does anybody have a model or drawing of cup dimensions? I'm thinking like RS1i style. This is a test run and will be of better quality later.


----------



## lord_tris

transformatron said:


> I had a friend 3D print me a cup for my SR-60s. Does anybody have a model or drawing of cup dimensions? I'm thinking like RS1i style. This is a test run and will be of better quality later.


 
 Thats pretty cool looking, i don't know which way you guys started it but maybe start it like it is sitting now might yield a better looking top..meh still looks cool regardless. RS1 is only longer so just stretch it out some more, also Trying making either a closed or bushmills x grado cups.


----------



## Transformatron

lord_tris said:


> Thats pretty cool looking, i don't know which way you guys started it but maybe start it like it is sitting now might yield a better looking top..meh still looks cool regardless. RS1 is only longer so just stretch it out some more, also Trying making either a closed or bushmills x grado cups.


 
 I can get 2 cups printed for about $1.50. So if I can get measurements for the full enclosure I'll liberate some drivers! I'm down for experimenting but I need dimensions for the printer.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

RS1i in the house. Can't wait to give them a listen.


----------



## hsubox

armandhammer said:


> RS1i in the house. Can't wait to give them a listen.


 
  
 Excellent!


----------



## jaywillin

armandhammer said:


> RS1i in the house. Can't wait to give them a listen.


 
  
  


hsubox said:


> Excellent!


 

 most excellent !!


----------



## parbaked

armandhammer said:


> RS1i in the house. Can't wait to give them a listen.


 
 Congratulations...have a shot of Bushmills first...


----------



## ArmAndHammer

haha...sounds like good advise.


----------



## joseph69

armandhammer said:


> RS1i in the house. Can't wait to give them a listen.


 
 Good for you, I like them very much, I use them exclusively with my WA6/Meridian, I'm sure you will like them.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

joseph69 said:


> Good for you, I like them very much, I use them exclusively with my WA6/Meridian, I'm sure you will like them.


 
 In just a few songs I've already determined I like them better than the Bushmills and probably my beloved 325's as well.


----------



## bassboysam

armandhammer said:


> In just a few songs I've already determined I like them better than the Bushmills and probably my beloved 325's as well.


yup. Grados line-up (SR to RS) definitely gets better as you move up the chain. Whether or not the change in sound is worth the price is up to each individual but for me I would spend as much as I could afford. Buying used always helps too


----------



## whirlwind

Tonights playlist for the RS1i  & MAD EAR will be as follows
  
 1 very cold six pack of Michelob Amberbock
  
 Alan Parsons Project - Eye In The Sky
  
 Beatles - 1
  
 Cheap Trick - Lap Of Luxury
  
 Gov't Mule Mix
  
 Robert Cray - Sweet Potatoe Pie
  
 Show starts in about 15 min.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Tonights playlist for the RS1i  & MAD EAR will be as follows
> 
> 1 very cold six pack of Michelob Amberbock
> 
> ...



Behold, THE MULE!!!
govt mule is coming to Huntsville in February !


----------



## whirlwind

Wish I could be there to have the pleasure of seeing them.
  
 Are you going, Jay ?


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Wish I could be there to have the pleasure of seeing them.
> 
> Are you going, Jay ?



Not sure yet, I've seen them, one of their first shows was in Macon, at Liz reeds music hall, its on the ga bootleg album set


----------



## stacker45

I agree that in the SR series paying more will get you more, but after that, I think that the Bushmills are changing the natural order of things.
  
 That being said,I sincerly hope that you, (ArmAndHammer) will enjoy the RS1i. I look forward to reading your impressions on how they compare to the Bushmills.


----------



## JoeDoe

whirlwind said:


> Tonights playlist for the RS1i  & MAD EAR will be as follows
> 
> 1 very cold six pack of Michelob Amberbock
> 
> ...




Love me some Amberbock!


----------



## ArmAndHammer

bassboysam said:


> yup. Grados line-up (SR to RS) definitely gets better as you move up the chain. Whether or not the change in sound is worth the price is up to each individual but for me I would spend as much as I could afford. Buying used always helps too


 
 A few years ago when I was trying out the Grados, I tried the RS1 and RS2 and at the time I didn't feel like there was enough improvement to warrant the price difference between the two and I ended up going home with the SR325's anyways, But since I got a smokin' deal on these RS1's, I couldn't pass them up. After selling my Bushmills for a profit on ebay, I basically paid $200 for the RS1i. Can't beat that with a stick.


----------



## adeadcrab

Grados GS1000i owner here.


----------



## HPiper

armandhammer said:


> A few years ago when I was trying out the Grados, I tried the RS1 and RS2 and at the time I didn't feel like there was enough improvement to warrant the price difference between the two and I ended up going home with the SR325's anyways, But since I got a smokin' deal on these RS1's, I couldn't pass them up. After selling my Bushmills for a profit on ebay, I basically paid $200 for the RS1i. Can't beat that with a stick.


 

 I guess, you got a DEAL, if I could find some at around that price I'd jump on it in a second.


----------



## hsubox

hpiper said:


> I guess, you got a DEAL, if I could find some at around that price I'd jump on it in a second.


 

 There's an RS1i on the FS forum for $430.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

hsubox said:


> There's an RS1i on the FS forum for $430.


 
 Good deal. Someone should jump on it.


----------



## joseph69

armandhammer said:


> Good deal. Someone should jump on it.


 
 Hows the LD?


----------



## ArmAndHammer

It's great. I haven't rolled tubes yet but it's pretty darn good as is. Might not mess with it for a while. Such a great match with the Grados.


----------



## joseph69

Glad to hear!
 Which tubes did you put in, the Siemens or the Voskhods?


----------



## Transformatron

joseph69 said:


> Hows the LD?


 
 A LD is my next purchase.
  
 Also I'm spamming my 3D Grado cup thread here too. http://www.head-fi.org/t/696967/calling-all-grado-owners-3d-printed-cup-project-in-progress-need-cup-dimensions-3d-models


----------



## kvtaco17

armandhammer said:


> It's great. I haven't rolled tubes yet but it's pretty darn good as is. Might not mess with it for a while. Such a great match with the Grados.


 
 you'll get pulled in and roll every tube there is... one of us... one of... lol


----------



## ArmAndHammer

haha...I managed to resist last time. This is actually my second LD. I tried and stopped with the Sylvania GB-408A last time. 
  
 joseph, I put in the Siemens. Haven't tried the others yet.


----------



## jaywillin

armandhammer said:


> haha...I managed to resist last time. This is actually my second LD. I tried and stopped with the Sylvania GB-408A last time.
> 
> joseph, I put in the Siemens. Haven't tried the others yet.


 

 the siemens are pretty good, they came with my first LD,  the best cheap tube i found was rca 5915, sweeeeeeeet


----------



## bbophead

adeadcrab said:


> Grados GS1000i owner here.


 
 Possible my favorite Grado.  I sorta imitate them with the 325i woody/G-cush.
  
 Lucky you.


----------



## CH23

bbophead said:


> Possible my favorite Grado.  I sorta imitate them with the 325i woody/G-cush.
> 
> Lucky you.





PS1000/RS2 owner here

How different are the GS1000's from the PS1000's?

I'm thinking of upgrading the RS2, as i mainly use those at home, and the PS1000(or GR10) everywhere else.


----------



## rwitt

I'm new on the forum - Hi everyone!
I own the SR-80i's and have used them on and off for over a year. I doubt they are broken in however long that takes. Anyway I love them and yes I want to upgrade further up the line as it can only be totally amazing from what I have read here. So many happy Grado people. 
I am about to buy the Asgard amp then it's probably the PS-500's for me. So I would like to be in the club with everyone!

I really love this forum, it's just so much fun here!

Ron


----------



## BillsonChang007

rwitt said:


> I'm new on the forum - Hi everyone!
> I own the SR-80i's and have used them on and off for over a year. I doubt they are broken in however long that takes. Anyway I love them and yes I want to upgrade further up the line as it can only be totally amazing from what I have read here. So many happy Grado people.
> I am about to buy the Asgard amp then it's probably the PS-500's for me. So I would like to be in the club with everyone!
> 
> ...


 
 Welcome to Head-Fi! 
  
 YES! The Grado is indeed can last us long. I have never seen such thick cable before in a $100 price bracket xD


----------



## ArmAndHammer

billsonchang007 said:


> I have never seen such thick cable before in a $100 price bracket xD


 
 Don't be fooled...the cable is thick but the actual wires inside are surprisingly thin. Not to say that means low quality. I think that the sound speaks for itself not to mention there are many Grados out there that are 10+ years old. I'm sure many much older than that. Still working and sounding great.


----------



## BillsonChang007

armandhammer said:


> Don't be fooled...the cable is thick but the actual wires inside are surprisingly thin. Not to say that means low quality. I think that the sound speaks for itself not to mention there are many Grados out there that are 10+ years old. I'm sure many much older than that. Still working and sounding great.


 
 Exactly, I like the thick rubber design. It makes me less worry about the cable while traveling in my bag. I'm going to count how long mine will last xD


----------



## ArmAndHammer

My 325 is three years old and counting. Young by Grado standards...lol


----------



## Transformatron

The guy I bought my SR-60s from said he bought them in '97 or '98


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Nice!


----------



## BillsonChang007

transformatron said:


> The guy I bought my SR-60s from said he bought them in '97 or '98


 
 Continue the legend!


----------



## Transformatron

I've upgraded all of my headphones including purchasing and selling SR-80is and test driving SR-325is locally. I just gravitate towards these old Grados everytime and feel no upgradeitis with them.

Edit: Other than tons of new mods


----------



## whirlwind

rwitt said:


> I'm new on the forum - Hi everyone!
> I own the SR-80i's and have used them on and off for over a year. I doubt they are broken in however long that takes. Anyway I love them and yes I want to upgrade further up the line as it can only be totally amazing from what I have read here. So many happy Grado people.
> I am about to buy the Asgard amp then it's probably the PS-500's for me. So I would like to be in the club with everyone!
> 
> ...


 

 Welcome aboard


----------



## zeinharis

rwitt said:


> I'm new on the forum - Hi everyone!
> I own the SR-80i's and have used them on and off for over a year. I doubt they are broken in however long that takes. Anyway I love them and yes I want to upgrade further up the line as it can only be totally amazing from what I have read here. So many happy Grado people.
> I am about to buy the Asgard amp then it's probably the PS-500's for me. So I would like to be in the club with everyone!
> 
> ...




Welcome to the family 

For me, The PS-500 is a sweet spot, you'll be getting the typical grado sound with extra warmth


----------



## jaywillin

the gs1000i will be on the way today !


----------



## JoeDoe

jaywillin said:


> the gs1000i will be on the way today !


 
 Woop woop!


----------



## SJWorne

Just about to plug my 125i's into my little dot 

 Although i'm a little worried... the power in the UK is 240v... I have a 250v cable included and power socket on the unit has a 250v fuse in it, but the sticker on the back of the unit only says 220v... am i missing something?
  
 Also, to open it up, which screws do I need to remove?


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> the gs1000i will be on the way today !


 
 And rumor has it I have an RSi on the way to try out!


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> And rumor has it I have an RSi on the way to try out!


 

 just got finnished packing it up !!  , i was out of bubble wrap, so you got packing peanuts , you won't have to send those back, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (i always make a mess with them)


----------



## ArmAndHammer

swspiers said:


> And rumor has it I have an RSi on the way to try out!


 
 If you're just borrowing be prepared to spend some money buying a pair.


----------



## Rauliki

SJWorne:The voltage changed from 220v to 230v in Europe sometime ago. It shouldnt matter as its usually less that that.


----------



## lord_tris

Got the RS2 in the mail today on audition. 
  
 The BxG is hooked up to the Magni and the RS2 is hooked up to Vali. these combos are simply amazing. 
  
 BxG 395.00 Magni 99.00 Magni adds a little more treble detail to the BxG, I feel this is a better match then Vali as it is "darker/watery" amp This is an excellent combo if you want to brighten up the BxG just a bit. The bass and mid range with the magni is well controlled not bloated not floppy.
  
 RS2 495.00 Vali 120.00 Just wow this little combo is amazing. The amount of detail that is present in the RS2 is just slightly more then BxG just slightly but you can hear a difference. The bass is normally not know well with the Grado line up but this just sounds smooth and is present. The treble is tamed slightly compared to the magni but it is still detailed.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Nice. I'd love to try a Schiit amp...maybe the Vali with the RS1i would be the best option since it seems to pair well with the RS2. I'd really like to try a Asgard though. But the way the LD1+ pairs with them, I'm not in any hurry to try other amps.


----------



## jimbob54

Guys and Gals,
  
 Amazon uk have a warehouse deal (ex stock I suppose) on a set of GS1000i for £800. Other decent non grado items there too. £300 too much for my budget sadly. 
  
 http://www.grado.co.uk/grado-earphones/GS1000i-headset.htm?gclid=CLSc3ei32LsCFakfwwod0hMAeA


----------



## jaywillin

armandhammer said:


> Nice. I'd love to try a Schiit amp...maybe the Vali with the RS1i would be the best option since it seems to pair well with the RS2. I'd really like to try a Asgard though. But the way the LD1+ pairs with them, I'm not in any hurry to try other amps.


 

 i have the lyr, vali, i've had the A2, and the little dot 1+,
 the vali does pair well with the rs1i, speed, pace , bass has impact


----------



## hsubox

armandhammer said:


> My 325 is three years old and counting. Young by Grado standards...lol


 
  
 My SR60 is coming up on 10 years! The headband slips out of the plastic block, but otherwise they are still great.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> the gs1000i will be on the way today !


 
 Congratulations! I can't wait to hear how you like them, I've been interested in hearing them myself, let us know.
  


swspiers said:


> And rumor has it I have an RSi on the way to try out!


 
 Nice of* jaywillin* to loan you the RS1I's, and like *ArmAndHammer *says, be prepared to spend the money on them, I'm sure you will like them, theres nothing to dislike about them, let us know what you think, enjoy!!!
  


hsubox said:


> My SR60 is coming up on 10 years! The headband slips out of the plastic block, but otherwise they are still great.


 
 Buy some 1/8" shaft collars from your local hobby shop, problem fixed. Take a look at my profile photos to see them, there great to keep the adjustment right were you want them.


----------



## Rauliki

I forgot to indroduce myself as a Grado fan. I have old SR60 (pink driver) and I love it. For now I'm more into modding px100ii driver with wood cups than upgrade to higher model of Grado, thought I wouldn't say no to either PS500 or RS1i (after auditioning them first).


----------



## swspiers

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations! I can't wait to hear how you like them, I've been interested in hearing them myself, let us know.
> 
> Nice of* jaywillin* to loan you the RS1I's, and like *ArmAndHammer *says, be prepared to spend the money on them, I'm sure you will like them, theres nothing to dislike about them, let us know what you think, enjoy!!!
> 
> Buy some 1/8" shaft collars from your local hobby shop, problem fixed. Take a look at my profile photos to see them, there great to keep the adjustment right were you want them.


 

 I'm loaning him a set of Hifiman HE-5LE's to try out as well.  We figure this is a good way to save $$$ while trying out different cans.  And if we both love what we hear, who knows...?


----------



## parbaked

hsubox said:


> My SR60 is coming up on 10 years! The headband slips out of the plastic block, but otherwise they are still great.


 
 If you are referring to the metal band, you can glue it into the rod blocks...problem fixed.


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> I'm loaning him a set of Hifiman HE-5LE's to try out as well.  We figure this is a good way to save $$$ while trying out different cans.  And if we both love what we hear, who knows...?


 
 Yeah thats a real nice thing, because it is very hard to audition a lot of headphones out there. The only other way to do this is to buy them and if you don't like them return them, which isn't really cool.
  


parbaked said:


> If you are referring to the metal band, you can glue it into the rod blocks...problem fixed.


 
 I thought he meant the gimbals were sliding out of the rod block, otherwise hot glue is even better because you can always heat it with a blow dryer if you need to take it off for some reason. And I know how you feel about the shaft collars, LOL!!!


----------



## hsubox

parbaked said:


> If you are referring to the metal band, you can glue it into the rod blocks...problem fixed.


 
  
 Yep! I'm just lazy... lol


----------



## loveislove

just listening to the PS1000 while I'm replying to the thread, very amazing phones.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> the gs1000i will be on the way today !


 

 Be sure to report here, what you think of them


----------



## jaywillin

oh no, i just realized, i'm gradoless , as in without grado, no grado, none, nada, but, its just a temporary thing !


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> oh no, i just realized, i'm gradoless , as in without grado, no grado, none, nada, but, its just a temporary thing !


 
 What do you mean? I thought you just got the GS1000?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> What do you mean? I thought you just got the GS1000?



Not yet, its on the way, and my rs1i is off to swspiers for a visit


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> Not yet, its on the way, and my rs1i is off to swspiers for a visit


 
  Oh, I thought you received the GS today and he was waiting for the RS's.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Oh, I thought you received the GS today and he was waiting for the RS's.



Both waiting ! Lol, I'll survive I'm sure


----------



## whirlwind

I have posted this question in the full size headphone amps section of the forums, but have yet to get any response.
  
 Has anybody here listened to the PS500 thru the MAD EAR +HD ?
  
 If so, could you please comment on that combo.
  
 I am very interested to know if much of the same synergy exist with the PS500 that the RS1 and MAD EAR produces.
  
 Thanks much for any help,
  
 Hopefully someone has heard this combo.


----------



## AladdinSane

If someone would send me a Mad Ear + HD I could do this and happily so.


----------



## whirlwind

aladdinsane said:


> If someone would send me a Mad Ear + HD I could do this and happily so.


 
  
 What, and be without my MAD EAR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....HA ha.....Maybe someone will have heard this combo.


----------



## jaywillin

The gs1000i is scheduled to arrive tomorrow ! Can't wait!


and i just found out from Frank at Woo, the wa6 can be ordered with pre-outs , lord help me ! lol


----------



## ferday

On the prowl for an RS1i....if anyone spots one new or used and wouldn't mind tipping me off

I'm in Canada so I can't order from the USA new (grado won't ship outside US), and the Canadian prices are double so not gonna go there

Thanks grado fans!


----------



## Rauliki

Cant you use some delivery service with US address?


----------



## bassboysam

ferday said:


> On the prowl for an RS1i....if anyone spots one new or used and wouldn't mind tipping me off
> 
> I'm in Canada so I can't order from the USA new (grado won't ship outside US), and the Canadian prices are double so not gonna go there
> 
> Thanks grado fans!




Check canuckaudiomart.com I see RS1s for sale there fairly regularly.


----------



## ferday

bassboysam said:


> Check canuckaudiomart.com I see RS1s for sale there fairly regularly.


 
 that's one site i check all the time
  
 problem is most of them paid canadian retail and want $600+ for used RS1's when i can get new USD cans for $750
  
 just keeping options open, i have a US address i can ship to but if i can save some $$$ in the process then so much the better


----------



## gregorya

ferday said:


> On the prowl for an RS1i....if anyone spots one new or used and wouldn't mind tipping me off
> 
> I'm in Canada so I can't order from the USA new (grado won't ship outside US), and the Canadian prices are double so not gonna go there
> 
> Thanks grado fans!


 
  
 There is a pair on Canuck Audio Mart today for $495... might be worth a look.


----------



## bassboysam

I got mine for $500 CAD. But yes they can be more expensive. The cheaper ones are usually people who bought used off of head-fi initially and decided to sell.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> The gs1000i is scheduled to arrive tomorrow ! Can't wait!
> 
> 
> and i just found out from Frank at Woo, the wa6 can be ordered with pre-outs , lord help me ! lol


 
 Nice, I was wondering why mine didn't have pre-outs, I didn't realize it was an option, good for you. I can't wait for you to get the GS1000 either!


----------



## stacker45

Can't wait to read your impressions about them, because in my opinion, the GS1000i are very underrated.


----------



## CH23

jaywillin said:


> The gs1000i is scheduled to arrive tomorrow ! Can't wait!
> 
> 
> and i just found out from Frank at Woo, the wa6 can be ordered with pre-outs , lord help me ! lol


 

 enjoy!
  
 and what are pre-outs exactly?


----------



## jaywillin

ch23 said:


> enjoy!
> 
> and what are pre-outs exactly?


 

 pre amplifier outputs, allows the headphone amp to control an amplifier, or on my case, powered speakers


----------



## parbaked

jaywillin said:


> pre amplifier outputs, allows the headphone amp to control an amplifier, or on my case, powered speakers


 
  
 There are a number of ways that the output from a headphone amp work:
  
 1. Some are just line out pass through so one can put the headphone amp in the chain if one's amp/pre-amp doesn't have a tape out. In this case the volume control on the Woo will not impact sound. This function allows one to stick a headphone amp between the source and speaker amp without impacting speaker amp SQ.
 2. Some are passive pre-amp (MAD are like this) where the signal is attenuated by the Woo's volume control but their is no added pre-amplification. You hear exactly what the source produces, but you can adjust volume. This function is ideal for powered speakers.
 3. A true pre-amp will amplify the signal from the source and send a stronger signal to the amp than if the source is attached to the amp directly. Decware CSP driving the Taboo is an example of a true pre-amp that impacts the SQ rather than just allowing volume control function.


----------



## jaywillin

parbaked said:


> There are a number of ways that the output from a headphone amp work:
> 
> 1. Some are just line out pass through so one can put the headphone amp in the chain if one's amp/pre-amp doesn't have a tape out. In this case the volume control on the Woo will not impact sound. This function allows one to stick a headphone amp between the source and speaker amp without impacting speaker amp SQ.
> 2. Some are passive pre-amp (MAD are like this) where the signal is attenuated by the Woo's volume control but their is no added pre-amplification. You hear exactly what the source produces, but you can adjust volume. This function is ideal for powered speakers.
> 3. A true pre-amp will amplify the signal from the source and send a stronger signal to the amp than if the source is attached to the amp directly. Decware CSP driving the Taboo is an example of a true pre-amp that impacts the SQ rather than just allowing volume control function.


 

 i got through school using cliff notes !
 much more thoroughly explained, thanks !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 crib, cliff, i can't remember how i got through school !!


----------



## rgs9200m

stacker45 said:


> Can't wait to read your impressions about them, because in my opinion, the GS1000i are very underrated.


 
 absolutely agree here


----------



## jaywillin

the gs1000i has arrived, still cold from the ups truck, its in great shape, martin audio gimbals/rods, very , very comfortable


----------



## joseph69

Nice, congratulations, can't wait to hear your impressions on them, as I mentioned, I'm a bit curious to as they sound. Also if you get the time maybe some pic's? I didn't know they had work done by Martin Audio, they must look great! Enjoy!


----------



## SJWorne

jaywillin said:


> the gs1000i has arrived, still cold from the ups truck, its in great shape, martin audio gimbals/rods, very , very comfortable


 
 Uhhh I want some of his gimbals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I fantasized about the GS1000i's for a week while I was bidding on some on the bay


----------



## jaywillin

just some quick pics of the newest addition
  

  

  

  
  
 and i've received word that my rs1i's made it to their destination today (swspiers) safe and sound


----------



## whirlwind

^ Great looking cans! ^


----------



## Gnomeplay

jaywillin said:


> just some quick pics of the newest addition
> 
> 
> and i've received word that my rs1i's made it to their destination today (swspiers) safe and sound


 
  
 How do you like them in relation to the RS1i?


----------



## jaywillin

gnomeplay said:


> How do you like them in relation to the RS1i?


 

 i haven't spent a great deal of time with them, but my initial reaction is, "the ps500 and the rs1i , had a child, and it grew up to be a gs1000i"
 they have that bass, mid-bass signature, hump/bump of the 500, without being muddy, to my ears anyway..
 i think the rs1i is maybe more evenly balanced,
 the soundstage thrown by the gs is much bigger
 more listening to do, more impressions to come !


----------



## Gnomeplay

jaywillin said:


> i haven't spent a great deal of time with them, but my initial reaction is, "the ps500 and the rs1i , had a child, and it grew up to be a gs1000i"
> they have that bass, mid-bass signature, hump/bump of the 500, without being muddy, to my ears anyway..
> i think the rs1i is maybe more evenly balanced,
> the soundstage thrown by the gs is much bigger
> more listening to do, more impressions to come !


 
 Looking forward to it for sure.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I'm a recent fan of the Grado house sound, I'm even enjoying EDM with my SR80i, which may seem strange to some. 

 Soon enough I want to replace them with SR325, all this having owned SR80i less than a week. 

 Here's some appreciation for the Grado fan club. I made this up while eating bacon & eggs this morning here in Australia.


----------



## BillsonChang007

h20fidelity said:


> I'm a recent fan of the Grado house sound, I'm even enjoying EDM with my SR80i, which may seem strange to some.


 
 You are not alone!


----------



## Transformatron

h20fidelity said:


> I'm a recent fan of the Grado house sound, I'm even enjoying EDM with my SR80i, which may seem strange to some.
> 
> 
> Soon enough I want to replace them with SR325, all this having owned SR80i less than a week.
> ...



I like EDM with my SR60s!


----------



## H20Fidelity

billsonchang007 said:


> You are not alone!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
  
  


transformatron said:


> I like EDM with my SR60s!


 

 Haha, I think they're pretty cool indeed. SR80i cost about $159 Aud here in Australia from Addicted to Audio, I picked this pair up on eBay for $90 Aud in as new condition. I was speaking to the seller via eBay msgs, he was experiencing  sellers remorse the day he was to post them, only he gave in because he needs something with more isolation for train rides. And I agree throw some metal, rock or acoustic tracks at them and they really shine. I still enjoy them with most genre's from pop to EDM.


----------



## JoeDoe

Decided to part with the Grado setup gents. PM me. The SennGrados just sound too good!


----------



## H20Fidelity

Sorry for being a noob. 

Can anyone tell me what to expect moving from SR80i to SR325? Will I be moving forward with the same bright signature SR80i provides? Someone convince me to upgrade please. Possibly some members who have heard both?


----------



## TheAstray

hello grado fans! I am planning to buy a Grado sr60i(it will be paired to my fiio e11). if ever I will buy this headphones,this will be my first audiophile headphones. Will you recommmend this headphones(I listen to rock,alt rock and some other genres)? I see a lot of good feedback about this Headphones,they look very good and seem to be very cool. one thing is it is on ear. how is the comfort? haha okay. sorry for all the questions. so these are my questions: Is Grado sr60i a good "first audiophile headphones" cans? ; How is the comfort? ; How is the sound when it is paired with a fiio e11?. thanks peeps


----------



## Rauliki

I have pink driver sr60, so it could be a little different, but I like them very much. I think for that money I've bought them they are excellent. I've bought L-cushes too, for me they are a bit more comfortable (i have small ears). They "rocks" for rock. I don't think you would hear much difference with or without amp.
 I compared they with Senn HD700/650/600/598 and though they are not so detailed, I like them more. They are much more musical that those 4.


----------



## whirlwind

h20fidelity said:


> Sorry for being a noob.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what to expect moving from SR80i to SR325? Will I be moving forward with the same bright signature SR80i provides? Someone convince me to upgrade please. Possibly some members who have heard both?


 

 325 has better bass , more detail.....some call it very bright, I did not find that to be the case with mine.
  
 Better build quality.....L cushion, leather headband.
  
 I definitely call it a better headphone, however some like the SR80 better.
  
 It is tuff to say if it is worth the difference in price, as the SR80 is one of the best bang for your buck headphones that you can purchase, imo.
  
 The higher you go up in the chain, you get less bang for your buck, but the sound is better, just not by leaps and bounds.....that being said, I just loved my 325i....a very detailed, in your face headphone.....fantastic cans for my genre, which is basically rock, blues.


----------



## BillsonChang007

h20fidelity said:


> Sorry for being a noob.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what to expect moving from SR80i to SR325? Will I be moving forward with the same bright signature SR80i provides? Someone convince me to upgrade please. Possibly some members who have heard both?



I think they will ask you to safe up for RS1 or PS500 xD


----------



## H20Fidelity

whirlwind said:


> 325 has better bass , more detail.....some call it very bright, I did not find that to be the case with mine.
> 
> Better build quality.....L cushion, leather headband.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for the reply, I figured this might be the case, the wonderful price of diminishing returns, but hey...if we're in it for audio money starts to become the last things on our minds. Must keep the Head-fi tradition going in fashion. Honestly, I don't think I'll upgrade just yet, it's a little soon, however I will be keeping my eye out for a pair of SR325i second hand when the price is right in the meantime.

 With the SR325i what options do I have about the 6.3mm jack, which is no use to me, I want to use these with portable sources and portable amps that support 3.5mm input jacks. Do I gather people in my situation use an adapter, one in cable form? Or is having the jack re-terminated to 3.5mm a common thing?
  


billsonchang007 said:


> I think they will ask you to safe up for RS1 or PS500 xD


 

 If they're paying we can do this properly and go for PS1000. Get this done right immediately.


----------



## Rauliki

If you want PS500 or RS1i cheaper I think you can check the SennGrados


----------



## jaywillin

h20fidelity said:


> Thanks for the reply, I figured this might be the case, the wonderful price of diminishing returns, but hey...if we're in it for audio money starts to become the last things on our minds. Must keep the Head-fi tradition going in fashion. Honestly, I don't think I'll upgrade just yet, it's a little soon, however I will be keeping my eye out for a pair of SR325i second hand when the price is right in the meantime.
> 
> With the SR325i what options do I have about the 6.3mm jack, which is no use to me, I want to use these with portable sources and portable amps that support 3.5mm input jacks. Do I gather people in my situation* use an adapter, one in cable form*? Or is having the jack re-terminated to 3.5mm a common thing?
> 
> ...


 
 grado makes a great adapter, very well built


----------



## whirlwind

Jay...tells us more about the GS1000i


----------



## H20Fidelity

jaywillin said:


> grado makes a great adapter, very well built


 

 Excellent, I've spotted them.


----------



## whirlwind

H20Fidelity...great idea you have about getting a 325 second hand....you can get it for around $200 second hand if you are at the right place at the right time


----------



## wormsdriver

h20fidelity said:


> Sorry for being a noob.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what to expect moving from SR80i to SR325? Will I be moving forward with the same bright signature SR80i provides?* Someone convince me to upgrade please. Possibly some members who have heard both?*


 
 I've owned every Grado from the Sr60 up to the Rs1...well, with the exception of the Sr80 and Sr325, doh!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Anyhow, GO FOR IT DUDE! You only live once right? Teach that damn wallet a lesson and show it who's boss!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (BUY, BUY ,BUY, BUY,BUUUUY!!!)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## H20Fidelity

Must.....resist.


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> I've owned every Grado from the Sr60 up to the Rs1...well, with the exception of the Sr80 and Sr325, doh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 words to live by !!!


----------



## fleasbaby

h20fidelity said:


> Must.....resist. :devil_face:




I have owned the SR60i, and have a pair of SR80 pinks. Have also owned the 325is (chrome) and have mucked about with the 225 and 225i as well as the Magnum X. 

I regretted selling my 325is a lot...the build quality trumps all of the other Grados, and the sound was well worth the upgrade.

I used an adaptor, but it wouldn't be a bad thing to reterminate or recable. That's the only mod you will ever need on them, unlike the rest of the lineup . 

Speaking of...why have I not gone back to them? The modding bug...


----------



## whirlwind

Loved those damn chromies!


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Jay...tells us more about the GS1000i


 

 i totally missed your request !!
  
 they are real , real good !!! lol


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> words to live by !!!


 

 Jay-you're the Grado king...what do you say-is the 225 or 325 the better buy in terms of price point?


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> Jay-you're the Grado king...what do you say-is the 225 or 325 the better buy in terms of price point?


 

 nooooooo king here, i haven't heard the 80, 125, or 325,


----------



## joseph69

*jaywillin*, so which would you prefer, the RS or the GS, or are they two totally different headphones IYO?


----------



## Matro5

Hey Grado fans, 
  
 Happy PS500 owner here, but the new Bushmills have me wondering...where can I get that headband? If, as I assume, it's not available  from Grado, what are the best aftermarket options? 
  
 I'm aware of the Turbulent Labs Manta, but I'd prefer a more natural tan like the Bushmills. Anyone have any good recommendations? 
  
 thanks!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> *jaywillin*, so which would you prefer, the RS or the GS, or are they two totally different headphones IYO?


 

 i'm not sure if i prefer one over the other, they are both great. the first impression was the gs is like a ps500 on steroids ,because of the bass presence  but the more i listen, its more than just a bigger 500, the treble is so detailed, no hardness,
 i can see value in having both the rs1 and the gs, kinda like having the rs1 and the ps500 is a great combo
 how's that for a non- committal answer ??
  
 oh, and thanks to you mr joseph, i'm lusting after the WA6 !!  its all your fault lol


----------



## parbaked

matro5 said:


> Hey Grado fans,
> 
> Happy PS500 owner here, but the new Bushmills have me wondering...where can I get that headband? If, as I assume, it's not available  from Grado, what are the best aftermarket options?
> 
> ...


 
 Ask Turbulent to make you one in a natural finish.
 Or take any Grado band to a leather shop and they can make you a custom replacement easy.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i'm not sure if i prefer one over the other, they are both great. the first impression was the gs is like a ps500 on steroids ,because of the bass presence  but the more i listen, its more than just a bigger 500, the treble is so detailed, no hardness,
> i can see value in having both the rs1 and the gs, kinda like having the rs1 and the ps500 is a great combo
> how's that for a non- committal answer ??
> 
> oh, and thanks to you mr joseph, i'm lusting after the WA6 !!  its all your fault lol


 
 Your killing me!!! Now I would definitely love to hear the GS's, I* may* order them to listen from B&H Photo. Good luck with the WA6 hope you enjoy it plus you've had/have quite a few amps to compare it to. Are you ordering it from Woo with the outputs, or have you found one on the for sale forums?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Your killing me!!! Now I would definitely love to hear the GS's, I* may* order them to listen from B&H Photo. Good luck with the WA6 hope you enjoy it plus you've had/have quite a few amps to compare it to. Are you ordering it from Woo with the outputs, or have you found one on the for sale forums?


 

 i had found one on the sale forum, back when i messaged you about the pre-outs, but i couldn't swing it at the time, and can't right now either,
 but that lead me to emailing woo, and i found out from frank, that they could do it


----------



## sinnottj

markm1 said:


> Jay-you're the Grado king...what do you say-is the 225 or 325 the better buy in terms of price point?




Having owned both, the difference in sound quality was not that great. 325 is much more 'premium' feeling , with the metal cups & leather headband, but it's heavy and I actually preferred the 225 in the end as it's far more comfortable to wear.

However, I'd say save up for a used RS2i or RS1i- that's were you'll get a real sonic improvement over the SR80 ... And you'll only end up wanting one anyway ......


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> nooooooo king here, i haven't heard the 80, 125, or 325,


 

 Cool-I was just going to say to buyers, that I looked at the 80, 225 and 325 and for $200 retail, the 225 was the sweet spot for me...no regrets. Out of the box, no tweeks except the tape mod, I find it a tad less fatiguing than the 325-and much of my music is fatiguing!


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> Cool-I was just going to say to buyers, that I looked at the 80, 225 and 325 and for $200 retail, the 225 was the sweet spot for me...no regrets. Out of the box, no tweeks except the tape mod, I find it a tad less fatiguing than the 325-and much of my music is fatiguing!


 

 well, all kidding aside, especially if you buy used, above the 225, that pesky law of diminishing returns start kicking in


----------



## parbaked

sinnottj said:


> However, I'd say save up for a used RS2i or RS1i- that's were you'll get a real sonic improvement over the SR80 ... And you'll only end up wanting one anyway ......


 
 I think the RS1 is it it's own league because it has larger cups which do affect the sound. They also have sweet metal gimbals!
  
 225 has same drivers and cables as the 325 and RS2. One can argue there are sonic benefits having the inner and outer cups made from the same material.
  
 For $100 more, 325 adds the metal cups and leather headband. Sonic improvement depends on metal outer cups sounding better than plastic cups. These weigh more and are arguably less comfortable.
  
 For $300 more than the 225, the RS2 gets you one piece wood cups and the leather headband. Sonic improvement depends on benefits of wood over metal/plastic and one piece cups over glued two piece cups.


----------



## joseph69

I have the 80i, 325is and the RS1i's, and although I've never heard the 225's, I would never part with the 325is's. Also I feel they are more comfortable than the 80' and the RS's…yes I understand they are heavier than these two models, but I find their weight to be very comfortable on my head. I leave my headphones with the drivers facing down when not in use, I'm starting to think the reason the 325's are so comfortable to me is because the weight of the aluminum cups may be flattening the (L) cushions a bit, and they are bit softer because of this, I don't know.


----------



## SJWorne

Are there differences in cup size between the RS1i and RS2i?
 And how would you guys compare the sound to the SR series? I have 125i's and I like how bright they are... are the RS brighter? Punchier bass? And i'm guessing the mids would be as lovely as ever...
  
 I know this has been mentioned loads of times... but there's so much info and I've completely lost track


----------



## joseph69

sjworne said:


> Are there differences in cup size between the RS1i and RS2i?
> And how would you guys compare the sound to the SR series? I have 125i's and I like how bright they are... are the RS brighter? Punchier bass? And i'm guessing the mids would be as lovely as ever...
> 
> I know this has been mentioned loads of times... but there's so much info and I've completely lost track


 
 Their is a difference between the RS1i/2i cup size, I know the cups are deeper on the RS1i, but I don't know if they are larger in diameter (but I don't believe they are, I think all of the Grado drivers are the same diameter). I also like the brightness of my 80i's and though I wouldn't say that my RS1i's are bright, they are along the lines of the crisp, clear detail of the 80's, just more refined, where as my 325is's (I don't know why) do not have that brightness to them as you say, so they are a good compliment to the 80i's/RS1i's, they are totally different sounding than my 80i's/RS1i's, (though most would probably disagree on this statement).


----------



## parbaked

sjworne said:


> Are there differences in cup size between the RS1i and RS2i?


 
 Yes, RS2 is same size/shape as the older 325 cups.
 RS1 cups are larger. 
 When the 325 first came out it was John Grados first premium can. This was before the RS1/2.
 The existing models consisted of the expiring Joe Grado HP-1000 and the 1st generation plastic SR Series (SR100?200/300).
 Joe came up with the 2nd generation SR Series, the SR125/225/325.
 The SR125/225 had the same small body as the SR100/200/300.
 The SR325 borrowed the larger cup size (and metal construction) from the HP-1000. 
 The larger cups improved sound which is why Grado increased cups size in the SR"i" improvements.
 When John developed the wood RS he started with the 325 cup size for the RS2 and settled on the RS1 cup size as the ultimate for those drivers.


----------



## SJWorne

Thanks guys 

 And Parbaked, that's interesting... I like knowing that sort of stuff!


----------



## jaywillin

sjworne said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> And Parbaked, that's interesting... I like knowing that sort of stuff!


 

 parbaked is in the know, about grado !


----------



## ThickGlasses

I know that most people here will have played with the pads and I'm looking for some advice. I love my SR225i's, they are my go-to phones for rock, but I have really weird ears (pointy at the sides, but not very tall) and they touch the driver casing when I'm using the bowls, making it quite painful to wear them for more than an hour. Would the TTVJ flats help?


----------



## Matro5

parbaked said:


> Ask Turbulent to make you one in a natural finish.
> Or take any Grado band to a leather shop and they can make you a custom replacement easy.


 
 Interesting, Parbaked. I hadn't thought of that. Hope they can help me out. 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## joseph69

thickglasses said:


> I know that most people here will have played with the pads and I'm looking for some advice. I love my SR225i's, they are my go-to phones for rock, but I have really weird ears (pointy at the sides, but not very tall) and they touch the driver casing when I'm using the bowls, making it quite painful to wear them for more than an hour. Would the TTVJ flats help?


 
 The TTVJ flat pads will sit against your ears, but they create a strong bass, which can overwhelm the higher frequencies, and also narrow the soundstage IME. Maybe you should try  the (S) cushions stock or quarter modded, and see how you like the comfort and the sound.


----------



## FancyDan

I love my Grados so much. I have the SR-80 (the first "hi-fi" headphones I ever owned) and the SR-125 and I adore both of them. The Grado sound is just so warm and fun, especially for on-ears. I find these great for indie music, and often have found myself dozing off between (or even in) classes because I find them so relaxing.


----------



## ThickGlasses

joseph69 said:


> The TTVJ flat pads will sit against your ears, but they create a strong bass, which can overwhelm the higher frequencies, and also narrow the soundstage IME. Maybe you should try  the (S) cushions stock or quarter modded, and see how you like the comfort and the sound.


 
 Would the HD414 pads work? I can't find a pair of official ones on Amazon.


----------



## parbaked

joseph69 said:


> Their is a difference between the RS1i/2i cup size, I know the cups are deeper on the RS1i, but I don't know if they are larger in diameter (but I don't believe they are, I think all of the Grado drivers are the same diameter).


 
 RS1 cups are proportionally larger than RS2 (same proportions but larger) so they have a wider diameter - hence the need for the metal gimbal.
 The plastic gimbal doesn't fit and it would require a new mould to make wider gimbals so they machined the new metal ones instead.
 The 325/RS2 are already 'Frankenstein' looking and you wouldn't want proportionally deeper cups.
 The size difference is small <10%.
 The dimension of the inner opening, which holds the driver, is the same, so yes, the drivers are same size but  that doesn't impact cup width or volume.
  
 When they came out with the slightly larger still GS/PS1K cans, they kept the width same as RS1 so same metal gimbals.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

sjworne said:


> Are there differences in cup size between the RS1i and RS2i?
> And how would you guys compare the sound to the SR series? I have 125i's and I like how bright they are... are the RS brighter? Punchier bass? And i'm guessing the mids would be as lovely as ever...
> 
> I know this has been mentioned loads of times... but there's so much info and I've completely lost track


 
 IMO, the RS1 is not bright at all. In fact, I find them a little warm, very smooth, and quite refined. They give the feeling of sitting in a soft, dark brown leather sofa in front of a nice crackling fire...18 year old single malt in one hand, the other tapping to the beat of your favorite tune. Lights dim, lost in the music.
  
 And yes, the mids are lovely.


----------



## joseph69

thickglasses said:


> Would the HD414 pads work? I can't find a pair of official ones on Amazon.


 
 Yeah a lot of people use them, but I've never tried them myself.
 Check B&H Photo or Crutchfield for the (S) cushions, they should be $10.00U.S.


parbaked said:


> RS1 cups are proportionally larger than RS2 (same proportions but larger) so they have a wider diameter - hence the need for the metal gimbal.
> The plastic gimbal doesn't fit and it would require a new mould to make wider gimbals so they machined the new metal ones instead.
> The 325/RS2 are already 'Frankenstein' looking and you wouldn't want proportionally deeper cups.
> The size difference is small <10%.
> ...


 
 Good info, thanks for the knowledge!


----------



## swspiers

armandhammer said:


> IMO, the RS1 is not bright at all. In fact, I find them a little warm, very smooth, and quite refined. They give the feeling of sitting in a soft, dark brown leather sofa in front of a nice crackling fire...18 year old single malt in one hand, the other tapping to the beat of your favorite tune. Lights dim, lost in the music.
> 
> And yes, the mids are lovely.


 

 That's a great analogy, but I have a different take on it.  I find the RS1's to be, well, boring compared to the 225i's.  The sense of 'being there' is lacking.  I really don't want to knock Grado, but I have to admit that so far I am underwhelmed by the set Jay is letting me try. 
  
 It doesn't help that I have two other cans in the same price range that the RS1's are going up against.  And to be honest, I'm not sure any $600 headphone can trump the Alpha Dogs in my arsenal. But I did expect more in the RS1's, not less.
  
 I hope to have a few more days to try them out.  Who knows- they may end up being my favorite can, but at this point I kinda doubt it.


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> That's a great analogy, but I have a different take on it.  I find the RS1's to be, well, boring compared to the 225i's.  The sense of 'being there' is lacking.  I really don't want to knock Grado, but I have to admit that so far I am underwhelmed by the set Jay is letting me try.
> 
> It doesn't help that I have two other cans in the same price range that the RS1's are going up against.  And to be honest, I'm not sure any $600 headphone can trump the Alpha Dogs in my arsenal. But I did expect more in the RS1's, not less.
> 
> I hope to have a few more days to try them out.  Who knows- they may end up being my favorite can, but at this point I kinda doubt it.


really? I find the 225 boring compared to the RS1. Maybe it's the 225s "imperfections" (not saying the RS1 is perfect) that makes the 225 exciting for you. Personally I like the way the RS1 presents music. It is still the only headphone that has made everyone I've made try them say "wow". But guess I can see what you mean. The RS1 is more laid back and refined. The 225 is all "punk rock".


----------



## joseph69

Originally Posted by *ArmAndHammer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
 IMO, the RS1 is not bright at all. In fact, I find them a little warm, very smooth, and quite refined. They give the feeling of sitting in a soft, dark brown leather sofa in front of a nice crackling fire...18 year old single malt in one hand, the other tapping to the beat of your favorite tune. Lights dim, lost in the music.
  
 And yes, the mids are lovely. 
  
  
This is exactly how I listen to my RS1i's with the WA6, lights dimmed on a brown leather recliner, with a nice crackling (electric) fireplace, but it looks real, and no beers for me, LOL!!!


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> That's a great analogy, but I have a different take on it.  I find the RS1's to be, well, boring compared to the 225i's.  The sense of 'being there' is lacking.  I really don't want to knock Grado, but I have to admit that so far I am underwhelmed by the set Jay is letting me try.
> 
> It doesn't help that I have two other cans in the same price range that the RS1's are going up against.  And to be honest, I'm not sure any $600 headphone can trump the Alpha Dogs in my arsenal. But I did expect more in the RS1's, not less.
> 
> I hope to have a few more days to try them out.  Who knows- they may end up being my favorite can, but at this point I kinda doubt it.


 
 I can also understand where you are coming from by saying that the RS is boring compared to the SR models. I personally don't find it boring in any way, it is just more refined and relaxing to listen to, but still to me has that up front Grado detail, tight bass and crisp sound, it just doesn't sound as raw/live as the SR models, but I do enjoy it very much. Sorry to hear it is not to your liking, I felt that way about the 325is when I first got it comparing it to the 80i's, but them realized there similar in the same way, but very different, and I enjoy all the Grados I own because of these different similarities. Listen to them as long as you are able too, you may be surprised with the end result! This is also the reason I would never part with my 80i's, 325is's and the RS1i's.


----------



## swspiers

Thanks for the feedback on the RS1's.  I really don't mean to knock them.  It's more a compliment to the 225's for me.


----------



## parbaked

armandhammer said:


> IMO, the RS1 is not bright at all. In fact, I find them a little warm, very smooth, and quite refined. They give the feeling of sitting in a soft, dark brown leather sofa in front of a nice crackling fire...18 year old single malt in one hand, the other tapping to the beat of your favorite tune. Lights dim, lost in the music.
> 
> And yes, the mids are lovely.


 
 Grado's best current can IMO!


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> Thanks for the feedback on the RS1's.  I really don't mean to knock them.  It's more a compliment to the 225's for me.


 
 Yeah, thats totally cool, I still praise the SR80i's til this very day. They where the first and only Grados that really made me go WOW!!!


----------



## 1117

If any of you is in theUSA and are looking for an Alessandro MSPro, check out my sale. It's the last Grado can I have yet to sell. ConUSA sale only.
  
 I love Grado, but nothing in the current line matches the old school HP1 or HP2 Grado line, which is what I keep using now.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/691516/instant-grado-ification-sale-alessandro-mspro-music-series-pro


----------



## jaywillin

bassboysam said:


> really? I find the 225 boring compared to the RS1. Maybe it's the 225s "imperfections" (not saying the RS1 is perfect) that makes the 225 exciting for you. Personally I like the way the RS1 presents music. It is still the only headphone that has made everyone I've made try them say "wow". But guess I can see what you mean. *The RS1 is more laid back and refined. The 225 is all "punk rock"*.


 
 i agree, the rs1i took a little time for me to really appreciate its character , where the 225 is more "attention getting" lol
 i'm listening to the gs1000i's right now, and they seem to be slowly evolving , as i spend more time with them.
 this evolution happed when i first got the LCD2, when i first put them on, i was shocked at some of the sound i was hearing,
 i'd never heard such a range in sound, then after that "newness" wore off, i wasn't sure if i liked it all that much,
 but then the more i listened, the more i grew to like it, and see how really good it is
 the same thing is happening with the HE-5LE that swspiers has loaned me, at first it kinda sounded like a reigned in lcd2,
 but now, i look at it as a whole different animal, i really like it, and i was kinda expecting to NOT like it


----------



## parbaked

1117 said:


> I love Grado, but nothing in the current line matches the old school HP1 or HP2 Grado line, which is what I keep using now.


 
 The closest in the current line IMO is the MS2 = less colored than the MSP, but it is not the same.
 One or two vintage pink SR come closer, but again not the same.
 There is also something about the clamping  force of the HP-1/2/3 that is critical for on ear performance.
 After you dial in your HP-1000 and tighten up the bolts it is like putting on a helmet. 
 The fact that all the joints are screwed down, instead of pivoting, makes a difference.
 Take good care of your HP-1000, mine finally died and not a good time to send things to Joe for repair....
 Good Luck with your sale.


----------



## bassboysam

LCD2 will be my next big purchase. I'd like to try the GS1000i and Beyer T90 or T5 as well.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Thanks for the feedback on the RS1's.  I really don't mean to knock them.  It's more a compliment to the 225's for me.


 

 when i first heard the 225, and how good it was especially at the price i got it for, i think i expected the same jump in sound quality with the rs1i.
 it cost more than twice the cost of the 225, but it wasn't more than twice as good , so, like swspiers, i was a little let down, but i kept listening and and as i listened, i started hearing that refinement, the subtle details. its just not an "in your face" headphone to me


----------



## bassboysam

I hear it totally differenly. The 80, 225 and 325 all sounded very similar to me but the RS1 is a whole new ball game. Yes they have the same signature but I find everything is way better with the RS1. I was actually quite shocked at how much better I found the RS1 compared to the other three...and I loved all three of them too.


----------



## Transformatron

So the upgrade path should be SR60/80 -> SR325 -> sell SR325 after a week and woody the SR60/80 -> buy SR325 again after regretting sale -> roll LD1+ tubes to keep the money flowing out for a few months -> sell other Grados to buy PS500 & RS1 -> go on Head-Fi and post about missing SR60/80

Does this sound correct?


----------



## whirlwind

transformatron said:


> So the upgrade path should be SR60/80 -> SR325 -> sell SR325 after a week and woody the SR60/80 -> buy SR325 again after regretting sale -> roll LD1+ tubes to keep the money flowing out for a few months -> sell other Grados to buy PS500 & RS1 -> go on Head-Fi and post about missing SR60/80
> 
> Does this sound correct?


 
  





  
 yup....you nailed it.


----------



## kvtaco17

Man I miss my sr80 woody...


----------



## jaywillin

transformatron said:


> So the upgrade path should be SR60/80 -> SR325 -> sell SR325 after a week and woody the SR60/80 -> buy SR325 again after regretting sale -> roll LD1+ tubes to keep the money flowing out for a few months -> sell other Grados to buy PS500 & RS1 -> go on Head-Fi and post about missing SR60/80
> 
> Does this sound correct?


 
  
  


whirlwind said:


> yup....you nailed it.


 

 by george i think he's got it !!


----------



## wormsdriver

transformatron said:


> So the upgrade path should be SR60/80 -> SR325 -> sell SR325 after a week and woody the SR60/80 -> buy SR325 again after regretting sale -> roll LD1+ tubes to keep the money flowing out for a few months -> sell other Grados to buy PS500 & RS1 -> go on Head-Fi and post about missing SR60/80
> 
> Does this sound correct?


 
 my Grado path was:
 Buy sr125i and 225i at the same time -> sell 125i because I prefered 225i -> sell 225i shortly after because the fit was unbearable -> abandon Grado forever because fit issue (or so I thought!)...
 a year later, I came across a pair of sr225i at a good price, so I figured what the hell -> yup, I hate the fit...SOLD!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 a couple of weeks later, I came across a pair of Classic Rs2 at a good price, so I bought them.  ....(*choir of heavenly voices singing)* HAAA LLE LU JAAAH!!! *haaa! llelujah!, hallelujah, etc., etc....
  
 I don't recall exactly what the hell happened after that, but I ended up with a classic Rs1, Rs1i, sr60, sr125 pinks, Magnum woodies + my Rs2 on top of that!
  
 ->I gradually started downsizing and kept my classic Rs2 and Classic Rs1. ->a couple of months later, I sold the Rs1, and eventually sold the rs2.
  
 I was Grado-less for about two weeks and then bought an Rs1i (highest serial number I've seen on an Rs1i personally), it is now for sale as I am not enjoying it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  
  
 So, what's next!? Classic Rs1 with buttons OR an old beater pair of sr125/sr225 if I can find it at a good price! These are what should keep me happy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
_Fin._


----------



## swspiers

transformatron said:


> So the upgrade path should be SR60/80 -> SR325 -> sell SR325 after a week and woody the SR60/80 -> buy SR325 again after regretting sale -> roll LD1+ tubes to keep the money flowing out for a few months -> sell other Grados to buy PS500 & RS1 -> go on Head-Fi and post about missing SR60/80
> 
> Does this sound correct?


 

 Best synopsis of the Grado thread ever!


----------



## barid

swspiers said:


> Best synopsis of the Grado thread ever!


 
  
 There can be no ending.  Constant upgrades / downgrades / sidegrades.


----------



## JoeDoe

I'll jump on this bandwagon!
  
 First, a used pair of 225is that soon became woodied out of boredom. Then a pair of MS1s to be woodied. Both sold in a single sale. Then several pairs of SR60s and another pair of 225is (kept) to be woodied that ended up being sold or gifted (best nephew ever). Then a slowly accumulated desktop setup for the 225is (LD and cDAC). 
  
 Now thanks to wje, I've discovered the SennGrado (PX100 driver in walnut cups) that unfortunately trumps the beloved 225s which since I'm a graduate student, means I'm selling them all now. 225s, LD with a slew of tubes, and cDAC all for sale!
  
 What a tangled web...


----------



## sinnottj

Ms1i (first pair of 'real' headphones, much loved) ==> 325is ==> woodied 325is ==> 225i ==> Classic RS2 ==> ???


----------



## fleasbaby

wormsdriver said:


> my Grado path was:
> Buy sr125i and 225i at the same time -> sell 125i because I prefered 225i -> sell 225i shortly after because the fit was unbearable -> abandon Grado forever because fit issue (or so I thought!)...
> a year later, I came across a pair of sr225i at a good price, so I figured what the hell -> yup, I hate the fit...SOLD!:mad:
> 
> ...




I made a half-hearted attempt to abandon Grados using Yuins, Koss V-Modas and a pair of Sennheiser HD25 II...to no avail...

I am like Chet Baker and heroin with them. One day they will find me dead on a city sidewalk with a pair tangled about my person, having fallen from a hotel window in a fit of listening ecstasy....


----------



## ferday

well thanks to head-fi i found a great set of RS1i at a great price (thanks dgcrane), they should arrive here in 3-4 days so i'm pretty excited.  i hope they are what i want, meaning a more refined SR80
  
 even if i love the RS1 i won't sell my 80's, those will probably follow me around forever.  probably no more grado upgrade path for me unless i can't stand the RS1 and then i'll try one of the other ones, but next on my upgrade list is a tube amp and some LCD-X...probably in 2 years when i can justify that $$$


----------



## parbaked

ferday said:


> well thanks to head-fi i found a great set of RS1i at a great price (thanks dgcrane), they should arrive here in 3-4 days so i'm pretty excited.  i hope they are what i want, meaning a more refined SR80
> 
> even if i love the RS1 i won't sell my 80's, those will probably follow me around forever.  probably no more grado upgrade path for me unless i can't stand the RS1 and then i'll try one of the other ones, but next on my upgrade list is a tube amp and some LCD-X...probably in 2 years when i can justify that $$$


 
 Congratulations.
 You will still need your 80s for travel/portable use...


----------



## HPiper

Well guys I attended the Seattle Head-Fi meet and finally got to hear some RS1i's after all this time. Here is what I think, and this should probably come as no surprise to any of you, I need to sell both of the Grados I have now (325i and 225i) and buy an RS1i. It does everything both of those phones do and does it better. It wasn't my favorite phone from the meet, but I know that there will be times no matter what, when I am going to be needing a Grado fix and for those times, I am going to have to have 1 with me so why not consolidate everything that is Grado, into one phone. So my advice to anybody who is really really sure they like the Grado sound and comfort (which has never been an issue for me) is avoid all the upgrading and just get an Rs1i and be done with it. If anyone is interested in my impressions of the other phones I heard there I'd be happy to post, but as this is the Grado topic I thought I'd keep it restricted to just Grado. For what it is worth, nobody brought any other Grados, I was hoping to hear some PS500 or 1000, maybe even a GS1000i but none of that happened. Maybe next time.


----------



## JoeDoe

Alright, all of this RS1 hype is killing me. Who wants to lend an Alabama head-fier theirs!?


----------



## bbophead

hpiper said:


> Well guys I attended the Seattle Head-Fi meet and finally got to hear some RS1i's after all this time. Here is what I think, and this should probably come as no surprise to any of you, I need to sell both of the Grados I have now (325i and 225i) and buy an RS1i. It does everything both of those phones do and does it better. It wasn't my favorite phone from the meet, but I know that there will be times no matter what, when I am going to be needing a Grado fix and for those times, I am going to have to have 1 with me so why not consolidate everything that is Grado, into one phone. So my advice to anybody who is really really sure they like the Grado sound and comfort (which has never been an issue for me) is avoid all the upgrading and just get an Rs1i and be done with it. If anyone is interested in my impressions of the other phones I heard there I'd be happy to post, but as this is the Grado topic I thought I'd keep it restricted to just Grado. For what it is worth, nobody brought any other Grados, I was hoping to hear some PS500 or 1000, maybe even a GS1000i but none of that happened. Maybe next time.


 
 Grado isn't hip enough for meets, IME.  Been aroung too long and is too much fun.


----------



## bbophead

Error.


----------



## parbaked

bbophead said:


> Grado isn't hip enough for meets, IME.  Been aroung too long and is too much fun.


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Alright, all of this RS1 hype is killing me. Who wants to lend an Alabama head-fier theirs!?


 

 i'd do it, but i don't have mine at the moment !


----------



## bbophead

parbaked said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > Grado isn't hip enough for meets, IME.  Been aroung too long and is too much fun.


 
 In our dreams.


----------



## parbaked

bbophead said:


> In our dreams.


 
 You dream in stereo...nice....


----------



## joseph69

So* jaywillin*, are the GS1000i's your next purchase?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> So* jaywillin*, are the GS1000i's your next purchase?


 

 oh i already bought them, used , from a head fi'er, i got them before he ever put an add up !
 the HE-5LE's i haven't bought, they are the one's i got in a swap from swspiers, he's got my rs1i's.
 i do like the gs's, i'm very happy with them


----------



## markm1

bbophead said:


> In our dreams.


 
 Not those girls again! They weren't at the last meet I went to.


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> Not those girls again! They weren't at the last meet I went to.


 

 wasn't there a D.C. meet this weekend mark ??


----------



## barid

jaywillin said:


> wasn't there a D.C. meet this weekend mark ??


 
  
 I believe there's a meet in Northern VA on 1/18.


----------



## jaywillin

barid said:


> I believe there's a meet in Northern VA on 1/18.


 

 that must be what i was thinking about
 i'd love to be able to go to a meet someday


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> oh i already bought them, used , from a head fi'er, i got them before he ever put an add up !
> the HE-5LE's i haven't bought, they are the one's i got in a swap from swspiers, he's got my rs1i's.
> i do like the gs's, i'm very happy with them


 
 Oh, I didn't realize, I thought you swapped for these also.
 When you get the RS's back are you going to sell one off, or keep both the GS and RS?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Oh, I didn't realize, I thought you swapped for these also.
> When you get the RS's back are you going to sell one off, or keep both the GS and RS?


 

 that's the $64,000 question ! lol
 it all depends on what happens with the HE-5LE and the rs1i, it looks like i'm liking the 5LE more than swspiers is liking the rs1i
 i wouldn't think i'd keep both the rs1, and gs1000, just kinda up in the air now


----------



## parbaked

jaywillin said:


> that's the $64,000 $1690 question ! lol


 
 FTFY!


----------



## jaywillin

two ortho's, two grado's , that has a nice ring to it i think


----------



## whirlwind

ferday said:


> well thanks to head-fi i found a great set of RS1i at a great price (thanks dgcrane), they should arrive here in 3-4 days so i'm pretty excited.  i hope they are what i want, meaning a more refined SR80
> 
> even if i love the RS1 i won't sell my 80's, those will probably follow me around forever.  probably no more grado upgrade path for me unless i can't stand the RS1 and then i'll try one of the other ones, but next on my upgrade list is a tube amp and some LCD-X...probably in 2 years when i can justify that $$$


 
 Congrats, you are going to be a very happy man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


hpiper said:


> Well guys I attended the Seattle Head-Fi meet and finally got to hear some RS1i's after all this time. Here is what I think, and this should probably come as no surprise to any of you, I need to sell both of the Grados I have now (325i and 225i) and buy an RS1i. It does everything both of those phones do and does it better. It wasn't my favorite phone from the meet, but I know that there will be times no matter what, when I am going to be needing a Grado fix and for those times, I am going to have to have 1 with me so why not consolidate everything that is Grado, into one phone. So my advice to anybody who is really really sure they like the Grado sound and comfort (which has never been an issue for me) is avoid all the upgrading and just get an Rs1i and be done with it. If anyone is interested in my impressions of the other phones I heard there I'd be happy to post, but as this is the Grado topic I thought I'd keep it restricted to just Grado. For what it is worth, nobody brought any other Grados, I was hoping to hear some PS500 or 1000, maybe even a GS1000i but none of that happened. Maybe next time.


 
 Sounds like a great plan, I eventually got rid of my 325i also, after getting my RS1i....I kept it for awhile, but it never got any head time, so I finally sold it and stashed the money for a future amp purchase.
  
 As of right now, it is very hard for me to unplug my RS1i from my MAD EAR and plug in another headphone.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> two ortho's, two grado's , that has a nice ring to it i think


 

 Yeah....it sure does.


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> that must be what i was thinking about
> i'd love to be able to go to a meet someday


 
 Yes, there is at the end January....I'll look for them


----------



## Matro5

So, due to a faulty headphone output on my Macbook, I found myself in need of a USB audio solution. I decided to pick up the Dragon based on the portability and rave reviews ( not to mention the huge price drop from $250 down to $99 ) to power my PS500s.
  
 Full disclosure, I don't have any interest in diving too deep into the world of amps and DACs at this point. In fact, one of the reasons I've always loved Grados is their ability to sound great out of just about anything. With that said, I'm pretty psyched about the Dragonfly. The first thing available when I plugged the Dragonfly in was Take the Power Back by Rage Against the Machine via Spotify Premium - a good but not exceptional source..._Whoa. The bass line, the drums, I don't remember this sounding like this. _
  
 With Grados especially, I remain a firm believer that headphones make the biggest difference ( after source). But, maybe there is something to all of these DACs and amps you guys are always talking about. 
  
 The only downside is that for the same hundred bucks the amp that _really_ piqued my curiosity would have been the Schiit Vali, but the real driving force here was the need for portability and USB connectivity, so the Dragonfly fit the bill perfectly.


----------



## whirlwind

Yeah, Grados do not need an amp.....but you will definitely get the most out of your headphones if you do amp them.
  
 You will get more of what their full potential is.
  
 In your case, the PS500 is a very nice set of headphones, so why not let them shine to their potential.
  
 Congrats on your purchase and enjoy the combo.


----------



## bobgoguen

Have you considered changing out the earpads for more comfort and a change to the soundstage? I added beyerdynamic pads... made a BIG difference.


----------



## bassboysam

how has no one bought this yet?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tube-600-Ohm-Headphone-Amplifier-for-Sennheiser-HD-580-650-AKG-K240-Beyer-DT-990-/331100238783?pt=US_Pro_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item4d171cb3bf#ht_984wt_1082


----------



## jaywillin

bassboysam said:


> how has no one bought this yet?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tube-600-Ohm-Headphone-Amplifier-for-Sennheiser-HD-580-650-AKG-K240-Beyer-DT-990-/331100238783?pt=US_Pro_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item4d171cb3bf#ht_984wt_1082


 

 i want it to come in different colors !


----------



## whirlwind

bassboysam said:


> how has no one bought this yet?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tube-600-Ohm-Headphone-Amplifier-for-Sennheiser-HD-580-650-AKG-K240-Beyer-DT-990-/331100238783?pt=US_Pro_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item4d171cb3bf#ht_984wt_1082


 

 Yeah, what is up...that is priced to move!


----------



## CH23

bassboysam said:


> how has no one bought this yet?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tube-600-Ohm-Headphone-Amplifier-for-Sennheiser-HD-580-650-AKG-K240-Beyer-DT-990-/331100238783?pt=US_Pro_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item4d171cb3bf#ht_984wt_1082


 

 why is this priced this high?
 does it even work?


----------



## joseph69

I would think its a mistake, no?


----------



## bassboysam

joseph69 said:


> I would think its a mistake, no?



 


more like an scam.


----------



## joseph69

Either or, but someone has to be real dumb to jump on this!!!


----------



## parbaked

bassboysam said:


> how has no one bought this yet?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tube-600-Ohm-Headphone-Amplifier-for-Sennheiser-HD-580-650-AKG-K240-Beyer-DT-990-/331100238783?pt=US_Pro_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item4d171cb3bf#ht_984wt_1082


 
 It is because he also sells the schematics for <$50 so you can build one for yourself!
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schematic-Pleiades-Electra-Only-Tubes-No-Other-Components-Headphone-Amplifier-/231132555283?pt=US_Pro_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item35d092e813
  
 Interesting seller with 100% positive feedback.
 Not sure what he's up to with the amp listing....


----------



## JoeDoe

ch23 said:


> why is this priced this high?
> does it even work?







joseph69 said:


> I would think its a mistake, no?







bassboysam said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > I would think its a mistake, no?
> ...







joseph69 said:


> Either or, but someone has to be real dumb to jump on this!!!







parbaked said:


> It is because he also sells the schematics for <$50 so you can build one for yourself!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schematic-Pleiades-Electra-Only-Tubes-No-Other-Components-Headphone-Amplifier-/231132555283?pt=US_Pro_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item35d092e813
> 
> Interesting seller with 100% positive feedback.
> Not sure what he's up to with the amp listing....




In response to my asking him why price so high:

Dear joedoemusic,

Possibly best specs of any amplifier ever made.

More importantly the sound.

Best regards,

- aetoulis


----------



## whirlwind

joedoe said:


> In response to my asking him why price so high:
> 
> Dear joedoemusic,
> 
> ...


 

 Well then, there you go


----------



## JoeDoe

whirlwind said:


> Well then, there you go :tongue_smile:




Little did we know!


----------



## joseph69

I can't believe this guy is serious! Maybe he doesn't realize what the price actually is on eBay! Maybe he is seeing some other price on his page, like $47.00U.S.-$70.00U.S.. this has to be a mistake!!!
  
 I'm thinking about putting the WA6 up for BIN $100,000.00.
 Do you think I'll get that much!


----------



## BillsonChang007

joseph69 said:


> I can't believe this guy is serious! Maybe he doesn't realize what the price actually is on eBay! Maybe he is seeing some other price on his page, like $47.00U.S.-$70.00U.S.. this has to be a mistake!!!
> 
> I'm thinking about putting the WA6 up for BIN $100,000.00.
> Do you think I'll get that much!


 
 Maybe, yeah... Should try PM him and ask for US70 and watch his reaction to find out


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> In response to my asking him why price so high:
> 
> Dear joedoemusic,
> 
> ...


 
 well he does offer free shipping, and its covered by ebay's money back guarantee !!


----------



## bassboysam

It can't be more than $100 in parts. What an idiot. But if someone buys I'm building one and selling it for $30k.


----------



## BillsonChang007

bassboysam said:


> It can't be more than $100 in parts. What an idiot. But if someone buys I'm building one and selling it for $30k.


 
 Make it $10K! People will pay cash for that if the buyer is close to your area xD


----------



## lord_tris

Thanks a Lot, GraciasBuyer:  r***i ( 531
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
Dec-23-13 16:10

 Schematic Pleiades Electra Only Tubes & No Other Components Headphone Amplifier. (#331079777606)US $29.00
  
 Wow he went from 29.00 to 47k thats pretty cool


----------



## CH23

lord_tris said:


> Thanks a Lot, GraciasBuyer:  r***i ( 531
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 i think i might have to try and build this. for all we know it might actually be the most transparent and proper amp that will ever exist.


----------



## parbaked

lord_tris said:


> Thanks a Lot, GraciasBuyer:  r***i ( 531
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That is for the schematics, not the amp...


----------



## parbaked

ch23 said:


> i think i might have to try and build this. for all we know it might actually be the most transparent and proper amp that will ever exist.


 
 It would be interesting to se the schematics and calculate the build cost and difficulty...


----------



## ferday

ch23 said:


> i think i might have to try and build this. for all we know it might actually be the most transparent and proper amp that will ever exist.




Can't happen, tubes are automatically out for 'most transparent'. They may sound better in some situations though...


----------



## ferday

i only have a couple hours on the new rs1's so i won't say much, other than there is quite a big difference in sound from them to the sr80, more than i thought there may be
  
 what i can say with easy confidence, is even with a short time using them i can tell that these are almost exactly what i was hoping they would be.  and they're super comfy thanks to the not-flat pads (these are the bowls, right?), more of an over-ear fit than on-ear.  oh, and they look fantastic!


----------



## joseph69

ferday said:


> i only have a couple hours on the new rs1's so i won't say much, other than there is quite a big difference in sound from them to the sr80, more than i thought there may be
> 
> what i can say with easy confidence, is even with a short time using them i can tell that these are almost exactly what i was hoping they would be.  and they're super comfy thanks to the not-flat pads (these are the bowls, right?), more of an over-ear fit than on-ear.  oh, and they look fantastic!


 
 Yes, the RS1i's come with (L) cushions/bowls, and they are amazing sounding, enjoy!!!


----------



## joseph69

I agree, I listen to the RS1i's with my new WA6-S/P rectifier tube and 6SN7WGT power/driver tubes and Meridian-203D/A, and it really dies sound incredible, its like nothing *I've *ever heard before! 
 Good luck in finding another pair for yourself.


----------



## jaywillin

all this talk of rs1i's has me missing mine, its still out on loan, i was able to work a deal where i'm keeping the HE-5LE, and i didn't have to give up the rs1
 until the rs1 comes home, i'll have plenty of time to get to know the gs1000i better, it, like the rs1 just keeps getting better


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> all this talk of rs1i's has me missing mine, its still out on loan, i was able to work a deal where i'm keeping the HE-5LE, and i didn't have to give up the rs1
> until the rs1 comes home, i'll have plenty of time to get to know the gs1000i better, it, like the rs1 just keeps getting better


 
 I would love to hear the GS1Ki compared to the RS1i, but I'm very afraid I will keep them both, and I'm very impressed with the RS1i's and the WA6 right now so I want to enjoy this combo without being side tracked, or all over the place with decisions. I'm sure you know what I mean!


----------



## ferday

While I'm finding the rs1 quite different than the sr80, they are still grado through and through....so I'm gonna stick with the idea that the gs/ps must be the same thing therefore I don't need them

LOL and sorry to my wallet in advance


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I would love to hear the GS1Ki compared to the RS1i, but I'm very afraid I will keep them both, and I'm very impressed with the RS1i's and the WA6 right now so I want to enjoy this combo without being side tracked, or all over the place with decisions. I'm sure you know what I mean!


 

 oh i do , believe me
 i'm anxious to get them here at the same time, the rs1i shipped out a couple of days before the gs got here, but i do think i'll find room here for them both, at least for a good while !
 each is different enough from the other to warrant having both(at least thats what i'm thinking as of now) lol


----------



## joseph69

ferday said:


> While I'm finding the rs1 quite different than the sr80, they are still grado through and through....so I'm gonna stick with the idea that the gs/ps must be the same thing therefore I don't need them
> 
> LOL and sorry to my wallet in advance


 
 Out of the 80i, 325is, MS2i (used to own), RS1i, and the Bushmills, I find the 80i's and the RS1i's similar to each other with the RS's just having much more of the 80i's sound signature, and much more of a relaxing, enjoyable experience all around.
  


jaywillin said:


> oh i do , believe me
> i'm anxious to get them here at the same time, the rs1i shipped out a couple of days before the gs got here, but i do think i'll find room here for them both, at least for a good while !
> each is different enough from the other to warrant having both(at least thats what i'm thinking as of now) lol


 
 This is exactley what I'm afraid of! I know I will find the two to have different sounds that I would love about each of them, like I do about all of my Grados, so I won't try them now. You almost had me ordering them last week, then I came to my senses, I think!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Out of the 80i, 325is, MS2i (used to own), RS1i, and the Bushmills, I find the 80i's and the RS1i's similar to each other with the RS's just having much more of the 80i's sound signature, and much more of a relaxing, enjoyable experience all around.
> 
> This is exactley what I'm afraid of! I know I will find the two to have different sounds that I would love about each of them, like I do about all of my Grados, so I won't try them now. You almost had me ordering them last week, then I came to my senses, I think!




And you have me checking out the woo audio website on a daily basis !


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> And you have me checking out the woo audio website on a daily basis !


 
 I can see in the near future, I will have the GS1K and you will have a Woo!
 I really think you would enjoy the WA6 with the Grados. I've listened to all of my Grados with the Woo, and they all shine like* I've* never heard before.
 When you get the RS's back, please let us know about the differences between the two, and if you had to live with one, which one?


----------



## whirlwind

Enuff  GS1k talk....I am getting a little ancy here


----------



## whirlwind

ferday said:


> i only have a couple hours on the new rs1's so i won't say much, other than there is quite a big difference in sound from them to the sr80, more than i thought there may be
> 
> what i can say with easy confidence, is even with a short time using them i can tell that these are almost exactly what i was hoping they would be.  and they're super comfy thanks to the not-flat pads (these are the bowls, right?), more of an over-ear fit than on-ear.  oh, and they look fantastic!


 
  
 The longer you listen to them, the more you are going to like them and come to appreciate the sound.
  
 It took me quite some time to really be able to appreciate just how good of headphone that these are.


----------



## HPiper

My impression of the RS1i is like you took a rough 325i and really really gave it a good polish. Just cleans everything up and makes it clear and bright (not in a bad sense) . You really DO feel like you are listening THROUGH the headphone not TO the headphone, if that makes any sense. Oh yeah and the Woo WA6 is on my very short list for my 'End Game' amp, or maybe an ALO Pan-Am. Nice thing about the ALO is it has a dac built in, but it isn't as shiny as the Woo


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Enuff  GS1k talk....I am getting a little ancy here


 

  ps500, g-cush comes pretty close, less $$


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> ps500, g-cush comes pretty close, less $$


 

  The PS500 is still on my radar, along with an LCD and I have to admit, the talk of the new lighter weight HiFiMan HE400i and HE560i have my interest....so I think I will be waiting a few months before I make the final decision


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> The PS500 is still on my radar, along with an LCD and I have to admit, the talk of the new lighter weight HiFiMan HE400i and HE560i have my interest....so I think I will be waiting a few months before I make the final decision


 
 i really like where i'm at can wise, the lcd2, the he-5le, and the gs1000i and rs1i, the one headphone out there i'd like to hear would be the alpha dog, its the only one that i might make a run at , barring any impulses taking hold !
 amplification wise , other than wanting to try the woo wa6, all my schiit(vali, lyr, mjo) does a real good job
 happy with the wadia, and the ifi idac i'm really pleased overall with my system !  its been a fun year !


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> i really like where i'm at can wise, the lcd2, the he-5le, and the gs1000i and rs1i, the one headphone out there i'd like to hear would be the alpha dog, its the only one that i might make a run at , barring any impulses taking hold !
> amplification wise , other than wanting to try the woo wa6, all my schiit(vali, lyr, mjo) does a real good job
> happy with the wadia, and the ifi idac i'm really pleased overall with my system !  its been a fun year !


 
  
 That is quite the arsenal of headphones


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> That is quite the arsenal of headphones


 

 thanks !


----------



## SJWorne

Guys, i'd like your opinions please...
  
 I have an absolutely raging urge to mod/buy cans at the minute... however as i'm at uni my funds are tight and my mum is watching what I buy like a hawk!
 I was thinking I could do things that she couldn't see... got a headband on the way that she won't notice, changed cushions (unnoticed), but now i'm wanting to woody my cans... as a start, could I possibly liberate my drivers, and get some inner shells made, whilst still using the stock 125i outer shells?
 Would it be worth it? would it make that much of a difference?


----------



## fleasbaby

I've never tried wooden sleeves in the plastic shells, but I expect it would make a difference.
  
 LOL...interesting project...a "sleeper" modded Grado. Maintain the appearance as much as possible, but supercharge it under the hood ...


----------



## SJWorne

fleasbaby said:


> I've never tried wooden sleeves in the plastic shells, but I expect it would make a difference.
> 
> LOL...interesting project...a "sleeper" modded Grado. Maintain the appearance as much as possible, but supercharge it under the hood ...


 
 Meh, if it can get the shells made, i'll give it a go!
 If it fails then i'll just get some full cups and i'll take the ear bashing 

 I like the idea!
 Like an old Ford Escort Royal Mail van that I saw... it was rusty as hell, but actually had a pristine Ford Escort RS Cosworth Turbo engine under the hood


----------



## fleasbaby

Indeed . I thought of doing something like this a while ago, but got distracted...Have fun!


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i really like where i'm at can wise, the lcd2, the he-5le, and the gs1000i and rs1i, the one headphone out there i'd like to hear would be the alpha dog, its the only one that i might make a run at , barring any impulses taking hold !
> amplification wise , other than wanting to try the woo wa6, all my schiit(vali, lyr, mjo) does a real good job
> happy with the wadia, and the ifi idac i'm really pleased overall with my system !  its been a fun year !


 
  Alpha Dogs just came up for sale on the Recent Discussions!


----------



## ferday

i'll do my reading, not to worry...but anyone have a quick favorite pad choice to use with the RS1i?  right now i really like the comfort and sound of the small bowls that came with, and i did not like the change in sound very much when i used the small flats from the SR80
  
 what about the huge bowls, any luck there?  or quarter-modded something something?  is it right to tape the bowls on these cans (i will anyways of course just to try)
  
 thanks
  
 ps. these are just amazing.  i can't get enough listening time, they're just so good...never heard such a smooth sound (whatever that even means).  and the biggest surprise....while not my first choice by any stretch, they actually aren't bad with hip hop or electronic music thanks to the more extended and well textured bass


----------



## parbaked

You should try the TTVJ Flat pads which is what the RS1 came with way back when...


----------



## jaywillin

parbaked said:


> You should try the TTVJ Flat pads which is what the RS1 came with way back when...


 
  
 agree, the flats and the L's, the only pads i like with the rs1


----------



## Gnomeplay

jaywillin said:


> agree, the flats and the L's, the only pads i like with the rs1


 
  
 Interestingly enough the G-Cush pads are nearly the only pads I use with my Rs1. I'll switch to one of the others occasionally if I'm looking for a change of pace, but I prefer the G's by an enormous margin.


----------



## ferday

gnomeplay said:


> Interestingly enough the G-Cush pads are nearly the only pads I use with my Rs1. I'll switch to one of the others occasionally if I'm looking for a change of pace, but I prefer the G's by an enormous margin.




Are the g's the giant bowls? Those seem interesting from a fit point of view...


----------



## Gnomeplay

ferday said:


> Are the g's the giant bowls? Those seem interesting from a fit point of view...


 
 Yeah, they're the large pads.
  
 Not only are they a lot more comfortable for me, they take just enough of the edge off of the treble, and they give the music a lot more of a layered sound to me. The soundstage probably doubles as well.


----------



## jaywillin

the g's are very comfortable , but with the rs1's, i lose the sense of intimacy with the music, i feel disconnected , but hey, different strokes !


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> the g's are very comfortable , but with the rs1's, i lose the sense of intimacy with the music, i feel disconnected , but hey, different strokes !


 
 Same issue I had when I tried the (G's) with my 325is's, lost all the intamacy.


----------



## Gnomeplay

jaywillin said:


> the g's are very comfortable , but with the rs1's, i lose the sense of intimacy with the music, i feel disconnected , but hey, different strokes !


 
  
 I'm slightly treble sensitive and more into having a mid-forward presentation, I think that's probably why I like the G's better. In all honesty, I'd probably do better with a completely different headphone manufacturer, but the RS1 is just such a great complement to mix up the "smooth" sound that I usually listen to. Needless to say, I don't think they'll ever be leaving my stable.
  
 I love that they do what they do well, and I love that a change of pads can turn tone them anywhere from an energy powerhouse to an eurphonic, light, detailed sound.


----------



## Gnomeplay

joseph69 said:


> Same issue I had when I tried the (G's) with my 325is's, lost all the intamacy.


 
  
 On a side note, for me I feel like I almost have a more intimate sound while using the G-Cush to give them a little more space. It's almost as if to me, the smaller pads cluster everything together a little bit and make it too incoherent for me to get lost in the sound. I do enjoy the occasional change of pace though.
  
 I'm probably just weird.


----------



## joseph69

gnomeplay said:


> On a side note, for me I feel like I almost have a more intimate sound while using the G-Cush to give them a little more space. It's almost as if to me, the smaller pads cluster everything together a little bit and make it too incoherent for me to get lost in the sound. I do enjoy the occasional change of pace though.
> 
> I'm probably just weird.


 
 No not weird, I agree the (G's) give a wider soundstage and space between the the music.
 I no longer own the (G's) to try them on my RS1i's, but I am happy with the intimacy/focus and the soundstage with the (L's) on the RS's. I realized a while ago (after trying the (G's) on my 325is's), that I'm not such a fan of a huge soundstage, but I do like the soundstage of the RS's, its just right to still be focused/intimate for me.


----------



## Gnomeplay

joseph69 said:


> No not weird, I agree the (G's) give a wider soundstage and space between the the music.
> I no longer own the (G's) to try them on my RS1i's, but I am happy with the intimacy/focus and the soundstage with the (L's) on the RS's. I realized a while ago (after trying the (G's) on my 325is's), that I'm not such a fan of a huge soundstage, but I do like the soundstage of the RS's, its just right to still be focused/intimate for me.


 
  
 I think the thing for me is that I prefer intimacy coupled with a smooth, dark signature. When I'm looking for something bright and energetic I prefer a more open approach. Regardless, I'd be happy with the RS1 with any pads.


----------



## ferday

I'm gonna try the G anyways cause why not

I don't like the small sr80 flats on the rs1 and I don't like the L bowls on the sr80...but all the different signatures take time to get used to and I will probably just start collecting all the different pads just for fun and spending proper time with each combo. I definitely like the comfort of the L bowls, the flats on the 80's squish my earrings LOL and after an hour it's itchy as heck. It seems to me the G bowls would be completely around the ear....?


----------



## Gnomeplay

ferday said:


> I'm gonna try the G anyways cause why not
> 
> I don't like the small sr80 flats on the rs1 and I don't like the L bowls on the sr80...but all the different signatures take time to get used to and I will probably just start collecting all the different pads just for fun and spending proper time with each combo. I definitely like the comfort of the L bowls, the flats on the 80's squish my earrings LOL and after an hour it's itchy as heck. It seems to me the G bowls would be completely around the ear....?


 
  
 They aren't completely around ear, they still sit on your ears, it's just very evenly distributed pressure. Regardless, the pads are all cheap enough that there is no reason to not have all 3.


----------



## whirlwind

Yeah, it is great to have the full arsenal of pads at your disposal.
  
 I must admit, my RS1i rarely gets the L-cushion removed from it.


----------



## Brooko

Shameless plug in case anyone looking for a buttoned RS1.
  
 Selling mine - pretty immaculate condition - has all original paperwork.  Just not getting the head-time any more, and I have my eyes long term on something else.
  
 $500 USD - all up, and includes shipping and paypal.
  
 Ad is here : http://www.head-fi.org/t/700068/rs1-classic-buttoned-very-good-condition-extra-pads
  
 Heaps of photos in case required.


----------



## jaywillin

second a good selection of all pads is very nice to have !
  
 and, another note, my rs1i's are on the way home, so i'll be able to do some direct comparing to the gs1000i
 and yet another note, to spice up the grado pair i have, i made a deal on the MAD Ear+ HD that was on the F/S thread
 yesterday, the seller is fedexing today !


----------



## bbophead

gnomeplay said:


> ferday said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna try the G anyways cause why not
> ...


 
 Err, I guess my ears are small as the G-Cush fits entirely around my ear.  If I wore earrings, the G-Cush would not impact them.  Well, maybe the dangly kind.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, it is great to have the full arsenal of pads at your disposal.
> 
> I must admit, my RS1i rarely gets the L-cushion removed from it.


 
 Mine never come off either.
  


gnomeplay said:


> They aren't completely around ear, they still sit on your ears, it's just very evenly distributed pressure. Regardless, the pads are all cheap enough that there is no reason to not have all 3.


 
 The (G's) are completely around the ear.


----------



## CH23

I prefer the G-cush over all too, however on the SR-80i it removed a lot of bass, and i had to really get used to that. On my RS-2 i punched some holes through the stuff on the back of the drivers.

i've just received my PH-1 pre amplifier. Now listening to Ommadawn by Mike Oldfield, on my RS-2 through RA-1, PH-1, and Gold 1 stylus. Fantastic.

Here's a photo of my complete collection, as of now.


----------



## Brooko

ch23 said:


> I prefer the G-cush over all too, however on the SR-80i it removed a lot of bass, and i had to really get used to that. On my RS-2 i punched some holes through the stuff on the back of the drivers.
> 
> i've just received my PH-1 pre amplifier. Now listening to Ommadawn by Mike Oldfield, on my RS-2 through RA-1, PH-1, and Gold 1 stylus. Fantastic.
> 
> Here's a photo of my complete collection, as of now.


 
  
 And with the RS1 Classic coming shortly too 
  
 Quite the Grado collection.


----------



## jaywillin

brooko said:


> And with the RS1 Classic coming shortly too
> 
> Quite the Grado collection.


 

 +1 !


----------



## CH23

brooko said:


> And with the RS1 Classic coming shortly too
> 
> Quite the Grado collection.




I'm more excited than you know about getting those 

this was all build up in about a year. Head-fi will be the death of my wallet XD


----------



## whirlwind

ch23 said:


> I prefer the G-cush over all too, however on the SR-80i it removed a lot of bass, and i had to really get used to that. On my RS-2 i punched some holes through the stuff on the back of the drivers.
> 
> i've just received my PH-1 pre amplifier. Now listening to Ommadawn by Mike Oldfield, on my RS-2 through RA-1, PH-1, and Gold 1 stylus. Fantastic.
> 
> Here's a photo of my complete collection, as of now.


 
 Very nice Grado collection.
  
 Plus the RS1 coming...congrats is in order for sure.


----------



## CH23

whirlwind said:


> Very nice Grado collection.
> 
> Plus the RS1 coming...congrats is in order for sure.




I wouldn't have done it without head-fi. just 2 years ago i still used €9 earphones... i still have a pair of those, so that i may compare what i have now in case i ever believe it's not worth it.

I've just finished listening to Ommadawn, and am now listening to "keesojen lehto" by Pekka Pohjola.
A pre-amp makes a lot of difference, the sound is so much more detailed, "crisp" sounding now.


----------



## jaywillin

ch23 said:


> I wouldn't have done it without head-fi. just 2 years ago i still used €9 earphones... i still have a pair of those, so that i may compare what i have now in case i ever believe it's not worth it.
> 
> I've just finished listening to Ommadawn, and am now listening to "keesojen lehto" by Pekka Pohjola.
> A pre-amp makes a lot of difference, the sound is so much more detailed, "crisp" sounding now.


 

 just one year ago, i had a fiio e10, and a pair of senn hd203's
 and today, fedex just dropped of my MAD Ear+ HD, i'm unboxing now !!


----------



## fleasbaby

ch23 said:


> I prefer the G-cush over all too, however on the SR-80i it removed a lot of bass, and i had to really get used to that. On my RS-2 i punched some holes through the stuff on the back of the drivers.
> 
> i've just received my PH-1 pre amplifier. Now listening to Ommadawn by Mike Oldfield, on my RS-2 through RA-1, PH-1, and Gold 1 stylus. Fantastic.
> 
> Here's a photo of my complete collection, as of now.


 
  
 Wait...what turntable is that? Is it a linear tracker? That's brilliant .


----------



## CH23

jaywillin said:


> just one year ago, i had a fiio e10, and a pair of senn hd203's
> and today, fedex just dropped of my MAD Ear+ HD, i'm unboxing now !!




Nice! 



fleasbaby said:


> Wait...what turntable is that? Is it a linear tracker? That's brilliant .




Technics SL-7, linear quartz driven direct drive turntable.
these things ROCK. I'm trying to get a 2nd one for cheap, so i can listen upstairs as well


----------



## fleasbaby

ch23 said:


> Nice!
> Technics SL-7, linear quartz driven direct drive turntable.
> these things ROCK. I'm trying to get a 2nd one for cheap, so i can listen upstairs as well


 

 I am big fan of the SL1200 MKII personally, but have heard nothing but good things about the Technics linear trackers and have always been curious ...
  
 I have an SL1200 MKII I rescued from an abusive DJ in LA and restored to stock...its a delight and a joy.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> just one year ago, i had a fiio e10, and a pair of senn hd203's
> and today, fedex just dropped of my MAD Ear+ HD, i'm unboxing now !!


 
  
 You lucky devil


----------



## BillsonChang007

I'm trying to open up my SR60i earcup. Been heating it with hairdryer for like 2-3mins, it's not coming off am now leaving it to steam on top of boiling water xD 
  
 Never knew taking it off was so hard T.T


----------



## ferday

billsonchang007 said:


> I'm trying to open up my SR60i earcup. Been heating it with hairdryer for like 2-3mins, it's not coming off am now leaving it to steam on top of boiling water xD
> 
> Never knew taking it off was so hard T.T




The hair dryer combined with a fork/spoon works the best IME (a tapered handle utensil in case you haven't heard of it) 
I couldn't get mine apart until I tried this method and it worked very well


----------



## BillsonChang007

ferday said:


> The hair dryer combined with a fork/spoon works the best IME (a tapered handle utensil in case you haven't heard of it)
> I couldn't get mine apart until I tried this method and it worked very well


 
 I'll try that when I really can't open it xD


----------



## kvtaco17

billsonchang007 said:


> I'll try that when I really can't open it xD


 
 its not hard, just heat em up and pry... if your hands aren't strong enough use a spoon...


----------



## BillsonChang007

kvtaco17 said:


> its not hard, just heat em up and pry... if your hands aren't strong enough use a spoon...


 
 will the plastic break? @.@


----------



## kvtaco17

billsonchang007 said:


> will the plastic break? @.@


 
 lol no, use a hair dryer to warm up the glue... then take a metal spoon and put the neck (the thin part between the ends) in the space between the cup halves and twist. Work at it slowly and add more heat on occasion as needed. This method is covered briefly referenced in...

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/560806/sr60-mod-part-ii


----------



## ferday

I would've described it better sorry I'm in the middle of nowhere with poor service. Thanks kvtaco for that link

But no it doesn't break anything, it actually works great and caused no damage at all on my 80's


----------



## BillsonChang007

ITS COMING OFF SLOWLYYYY XD XD XD I decided to insert some more force into it and its pilling off 
  
 I'm in xD


----------



## kvtaco17

ferday said:


> I would've described it better sorry I'm in the middle of nowhere with poor service. Thanks kvtaco for that link
> 
> But no it doesn't break anything, it actually works great and caused no damage at all on my 80's


 
 No problem!


billsonchang007 said:


> ITS COMING OFF SLOWLYYYY XD XD XD I decided to insert some more force into it and its pilling off
> 
> I'm in xD


 

 WIN!


----------



## jaywillin

well, what a day, the MAD Ear got here, then 2 hours later, the rs1i arrived back home, both the gs1k and rs1 sound great with the mad,
 right now, the biggest surprise isn't how good the mapletree is, i expected it to be very good, it was how well the lyr compared to the mapletree,
 it really held its own, but i've already packed it up, its going back to the guy i got it from,
 now , i suspect, a lot of listening !


----------



## h8uthemost

Would getting Bowl pads for my 60i's be a good thing? And if so, which ones should i go for? The only ones in amazon are the L cushions made by Ear Zonk. For $9.99. But i think they look a bit different than other bowls I've seen. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## ferday

I don't love the bowls on my sr80 but for 9.99 you may really like them. I have g-Cush and ttvj flats on order so I'll have the whole range of pads, for the cost it's the best way to change up the sound


----------



## Oteil

So I just bit the bullet and bought me some GS1000's.....I am very excited to hear these!! I am pretty sure I am going to like them, but everyone is so divided on these headphones.


----------



## jaywillin

oteil said:


> So I just bit the bullet and bought me some GS1000's.....I am very excited to hear these!! I am pretty sure I am going to like them, but everyone is so divided on these headphones.


 
 congrats !!
  

 i just got some a couple of weeks ago myself, i love them, i had lent my rs1i's out, and they just got back yesterday,
 i'm just now starting to compare the two


----------



## Oteil

I can't wait to compare as well. I love my RS-1!!!


----------



## whirlwind

oteil said:


> So I just bit the bullet and bought me some GS1000's.....I am very excited to hear these!! I am pretty sure I am going to like them, but everyone is so divided on these headphones.


 

 Yeah, congrats are in order here.


----------



## jaywillin

who'll be the next to fall victim of the grado spell ???


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> who'll be the next to fall victim of the grado spell ???


 
 might be me lol


----------



## joseph69

h8uthemost said:


> Would getting Bowl pads for my 60i's be a good thing? And if so, which ones should i go for? The only ones in amazon are the L cushions made by Ear Zonk. For $9.99. But i think they look a bit different than other bowls I've seen.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


 
 IMO, using the (L) cushions on the 60i's would be a real nice improvement over the (S) or quarter modded (S) cushions, I personally didn't like the (G's) on my 80i's/325is's.
 I also noticed that Amazon only has the Ear Zonk cushions (which I never tried), but I wouldn't use a knock off. You can get the (L) cushions from Cruthfield.
  


oteil said:


> So I just bit the bullet and bought me some GS1000's.....I am very excited to hear these!! I am pretty sure I am going to like them, but everyone is so divided on these headphones.


 
 Congratulations, can't wait to hear some comparisons to the RS's.


----------



## jaywillin

i had previously referred to not liking the g-cushes on the rs1i, today, i was thinking back as i was going between the gs and rs,
 and i got to thinking, that i might have been mistaken, sure enough, after popping the g's on the rs1, that i was indeed mistaken.
 the g's sound pretty good, further listening to be done !


----------



## ferday

jaywillin said:


> who'll be the next to fall victim of the grado spell ???


 
  
 whatever you do, just DON'T post a detailed comparison between the gs and rs


----------



## whirlwind

No work tomorrow...wifey gone....I see a long night of listening pleasure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Just me.......RS1i....MAD EAR....Foobar & six pack of George Killian Irish Red
  
 I have bought a lot of music this week...a couple remastered Dire Straits cd's...Steve Miller Band......Billy Squire and a Joe Bonamessa 2 cd set that I bought this morning online, but I won't get to listen to it until next week....I am stoked to hear it, can't wait.
  
 Tonights playlist
  
 Dire Straits - On Every Street...Remastered
  
 The Kinks - One For The Road
  
 Robert Plant - Principle Of Moments
  
 Kenny Wayne Shepherd - The Place You're In
  
 ZZ Top - Deguello


----------



## bbophead

I like the Red.  Happy Listening!


----------



## jaywillin

here's the MAD Ear, all tubes sylvania, i got some others in the deal, i may do some rolling tomorrow
 it really sounds great, the rs1i, the gs1000i, i would imagine it would sound great with any grado
  
  


 what was really surprising, was how well the lyr compared to the MAD, it wasn't the slam dunk i thought it would be,


----------



## kvtaco17

Nice jay! I'm still enjoying they lyr u basically gave me lol


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i had previously referred to not liking the g-cushes on the rs1i, today, i was thinking back as i was going between the gs and rs,
> and i got to thinking, that i might have been mistaken, sure enough, after popping the g's on the rs1, that i was indeed mistaken.
> the g's sound pretty good, further listening to be done !


 
 Liking the (G's) on the RS1i's this time around may be because of the MAD!
 Have you done any comparisons for differences, (not which is better) between the RS's/GS's? 
  
 Also just picked up my new set of Sylvania 6SN7 WGT's this morning from the seller, being one of the tubes was buzzing through the driver, letting my equipment warm up, then going into my own world for a few hours!


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> Nice jay! I'm still enjoying they lyr u basically gave me lol


 
 hey, i really just passed along the deal that was given to me, glad to do it !
  
 what was even a bigger surprise to the sound of the MAD, was how close to the MAD the lyr is, i had just gotten a pair of telefunkens ecc88's AWESOME


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> hey, i really just passed along the deal that was given to me, glad to do it !
> 
> what was even a bigger surprise to the sound of the MAD, was how close to the MAD the lyr is, i had just gotten a pair of telefunkens ecc88's AWESOME


 

 Whats even more suprising is how close I've gotten my modded LD1+ to the lyr lol Currently its running a Rayethon 6CG7!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Liking the (G's) on the RS1i's this time around may be because of the MAD!
> Have you done any comparisons for differences, (not which is better) between the RS's/GS's?
> 
> Also just picked up my new set of Sylvania 6SN7 WGT's this morning from the seller, being one of the tubes was buzzing through the driver, letting my equipment warm up, then going into my own world for a few hours!


 

 just getting started with comparing, they are different, but can't give too many details yet, haven't got a handle on either with the MAD yet, i'll be sharing as we go along,
 i'm not one for taking notes, doing "comparisions" or reviews, just my thoughts, feelings on the fly as they develop , stay tuned !


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> here's the MAD Ear, all tubes sylvania, i got some others in the deal, i may do some rolling tomorrow
> it really sounds great, the rs1i, the gs1000i, i would imagine it would sound great with any grado
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I was going to say if you decide to keep the Lyr.....Ill take first dibs on the MAD EAR.....did not know you got rid of the Lyr.
  
 Never can have too many MAD EARS


----------



## kvtaco17

whirlwind said:


> I was going to say if you decide to keep the Lyr.....Ill take first dibs on the MAD EAR.....did not know you got rid of the Lyr.
> 
> Never can have too many MAD EARS


 
 That's his second lyr lol


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> I was going to say if you decide to keep the Lyr.....Ill take first dibs on the MAD EAR.....did not know you got rid of the Lyr.
> 
> Never can have too many MAD EARS


 

 the lyr went back to the mattTCG, i got it from him, he regretted selling , he and i have done several deals , great guy


----------



## JoeDoe

Belated birthday present for myself.

Edit: One day I'll get a pair of Grados that has a model number that isn't crooked...


----------



## kvtaco17

^ nice! I always liked those...


----------



## fleasbaby

Oooooh...had a pair of those chromies ages ago...always have missed them ever since I sold them off...


----------



## JoeDoe

I'm quite liking them so far. The SennGrados that wje and I rave about can be treble hot sometimes and these are just a step down from there. Treble extension and bass quality is the best I've heard from an un-modded Grado (that I've owned).


----------



## fleasbaby

...that's pretty much what I remember of mine...


----------



## JoeDoe

Upon further listening, I'm finding them better than the MS2s I had once upon a time. Bottom line: 325s are just more fun. From Kansas to Run DMC they got me feeling it!


----------



## joseph69

joedoe said:


> Upon further listening, I'm finding them better than the MS2s I had once upon a time. Bottom line: 325s are just more fun. From Kansas to Run DMC they got me feeling it!


 
 I traded my MS2i for the 325is for the same exact reason.
 Congratulations on your new headphones, enjoy!


----------



## BillsonChang007

Will wooded SR60i sound anything like RS1i or RS2i? 

Thanks


----------



## Rauliki

They would probably sound better than sr60, but they won't make 70$ headphones a 700$ pair. If that were the case, no one would buy RS1/2 anymore.


----------



## whirlwind

joedoe said:


> Belated birthday present for myself.
> 
> Edit: One day I'll get a pair of Grados that has a model number that isn't crooked...


 
  
 Beautiful chromies, I use to own a pair just like them.....enjoy.


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Belated birthday present for myself.
> 
> Edit: One day I'll get a pair of Grados that has a model number that isn't crooked...


 

 i missed this ! cool, we Have to get together , never heard the 325 !!


----------



## MickeyVee

Hi all.. just joined the Grado club today. Been looking for something different to mate with my HD800 and after reading as much as I could find, decided that I'd audition the *PS500* today. After spending about an hour or so with my iPad Mini hooked up to a Naim DAC-V1, I handed over my credit card. I'll be using then with the Naim DAC-V1 or Dragonfly/Vali combo.  
 Impressions to come once I've got about 100 hours or so on them and had some time on both setups.


----------



## jaywillin

say you're looking for a used rs1i, just suppose, and you ran across two, and great shape, both have the extension cable, and adapter
 one has the original box, thats got definite wear, kinda beat up, and tape , and shipping labels all over it, the other  in the wooden presentation box you can buy from grado/4ourears website , which do y'all think most folks would want ??
  
 not thinking about moving the rs1i any time soon, but i may one day, and the box is a little rough to say the least,


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> say you're looking for a used rs1i, just suppose, and you ran across two, and great shape, both have the extension cable, and adapter
> one has the original box, thats got definite wear, kinda beat up, and tape , and shipping labels all over it, the other  in the wooden presentation box you can buy from grado/4ourears website , which do y'all think most folks would want ??
> 
> not thinking about moving the rs1i any time soon, but i may one day, and the box is a little rough to say the least,


 

 If the cans are both in the same condition....then count me in on the one that is the cheapest


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> say you're looking for a used rs1i, just suppose, and you ran across two, and great shape, both have the extension cable, and adapter
> one has the original box, thats got definite wear, kinda beat up, and tape , and shipping labels all over it, the other  in the wooden presentation box you can buy from grado/4ourears website , which do y'all think most folks would want ??
> 
> not thinking about moving the rs1i any time soon, but i may one day, and the box is a little rough to say the least


 
  
 Its ok, just say the word Jay and I'll take those nasty RS1's off your hands!


----------



## rikaldrey

I agree with the cheapest. If the wooden box adds up to the price, the I'll take the tattered pizza box instead. I don't even use my wooden box for my MS Pro since I got them, well I only have 1 pair of headphones. It might be different for you. If it was like a carry case one, I would rather take that for safer transport.
 Edited: I thought you were buying lol


----------



## jaywillin

not for sale fellas , not now anyway, if i'm any of the cans i have at the moment, the 5LE is the leading candidate
 i'd entertain offers on it, of course, i'd probably listen to any offers on anything ! lol


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> not for sale fellas , not now anyway, if i'm any of the cans i have at the moment, the 5LE is the leading candidate
> i'd entertain offers on it, of course, i'd probably listen to any offers on anything ! lol


 

 If you ever decide to get rid of that MAD EAR......just let me know


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> If you ever decide to get rid of that MAD EAR......just let me know


 

 you'll be the first , i promise lol


----------



## parbaked

jaywillin said:


> you'll be the first , i promise lol


 
 my Super 2 had the same blue paint as jayw's new toy...


----------



## parbaked

joedoe said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You can heat 'em up and straighten' them if it bothers you...


----------



## jaywillin

parbaked said:


> my Super 2 had the same blue paint as jayw's new toy...


 
 its a cool blue too


----------



## parbaked

jaywillin said:


> its a cool blue too


 
 sorry to say but blue is so 2013.
 red is the new blue!
 being on top of these trends, i had to upgrade:

 i'm pretty sure your seller is ordering a red MAD ASAP!


----------



## whirlwind

I listened to my sons 225i  with TTVJ flats today thru the MAD EAR.....not bad.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> its a cool blue too


 
 I thought it was gray.


----------



## JoeDoe

parbaked said:


> You can heat 'em up and straighten' them if it bothers you...




Don't know why I didn't think of that!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I thought it was gray.


 

 its a metallic kinda blue, probably the flash or lighting


----------



## jaywillin

wow, a 26 minute "les brers in a minor" live from winterland '73 in 24/96 , with the rs1i(ttvj flats) and the mad ear, just wow


----------



## BillsonChang007

I have a question guys. I am wood-ing my Grado SR60i but I do not wish to do driver transplant. So I will be using the same inner housing (not sure what is it called) and just change the outer one to wood. Does it have the same affect?


----------



## joseph69

billsonchang007 said:


> I have a question guys. I am wood-ing my Grado SR60i but I do not wish to do driver transplant. So I will be using the same inner housing (not sure what is it called) and just change the outer one to wood. Does it have the same affect?


 
 When you (liberate) the driver you are removing the entire driver from the plastic housing, when you leave the plastic housing around the driver it is called (non-liberated). I liberated my drivers because I used Vibrolabs (classic) wooden cups, so it was necessary to liberate the driver.
 You are using a wooden sleeve placing the non-liberated driver into the wooden sleeve. I would basically think it has the same effect. I don't have both types to compare, but lets face it the 60/80 sound great stock, so I would think you couldn't go wrong either way. Who's sleeves are you using?


----------



## Ravel

I bought a pari of G-Cush for my Sr225i. It does not work. Sound stage is empty and bass is too light.


----------



## bassboysam

ravel said:


> I bought a pari of G-Cush for my Sr225i. It does not work. Sound stage is empty and bass is too light.




That's what I found as well. However the sound can get more full and engaging if you turn up the volume a little more than you normally would. I still ended up getting rid of the Gs though...


----------



## jaywillin

bassboysam said:


> That's what I found as well. However the sound can get more full and engaging if you turn up the volume a little more than you normally would. I still ended up getting rid of the Gs though...


 

 g's and 225 a no go for me as well, now the tape mod, KILLER


----------



## JoeDoe

jaywillin said:


> g's and 225 a no go for me as well, now the tape mod, KILLER


 
 +1. I dig the tape on L's for both the 225 and the 80s. The 325s IMO, love the G's.


----------



## fleasbaby

joseph69 said:


> When you (liberate) the driver you are removing the entire driver from the plastic housing, when you leave the plastic housing around the driver it is called (non-liberated). I liberated my drivers because I used Vibrolabs (classic) wooden cups, so it was necessary to liberate the driver.
> You are using a wooden sleeve placing the non-liberated driver into the wooden sleeve. I would basically think it has the same effect. I don't have both types to compare, but lets face it the 60/80 sound great stock, so I would think you couldn't go wrong either way. Who's sleeves are you using?


 
  
 Personally I prefer fully-liberated. Partially liberated is nice, but doesn't get the full effect of a woody. That said, "potayto" or "poetahtoe"...YMMV


----------



## ostewart

I am not part of the Grado fan club, got some SR60 (not SR60i) off ebay 
  
 cracked them open pretty much straight away, put a German Maestro cable from my GMP 400 on them (soon to be recabled with some copper cable from toxic cables), dynamat on the back of the driver, changed the grills, sanded the paint off the lettering of the cups, 4 holes in the back of the driver and quarter modded pads.
  
 Whoever said Grado's lack bass have not heard these through a tube amp, or just the iFi iCan with bass boost on (excellent for drum+bass), of course they are perfect for rock which is most of what i listen to anyway.


----------



## joseph69

fleasbaby said:


> Personally I prefer fully-liberated. Partially liberated is nice, but doesn't get the full effect of a woody. That said, "potayto" or "poetahtoe"...YMMV


 
 Yes , when I put the wooden cups on my 80i's, I had the same thought as you do with the full effect of the wood, this is why I liberated my drivers and used Vibrolabs (classic) cups. But like I said, I've never heard a wooden sleeve with a non-liberate driver, so I really couldn't comment on the sound difference, but I do agree with your thoughts.


----------



## asmoday

jaywillin said:


> wow, a 26 minute "les brers in a minor" live from winterland '73 in 24/96 , with the rs1i(ttvj flats) and the mad ear, just wow


 
 OT
  
 Is that the HDTracks version? If so, how is it? I about bought it a couple times but couldnt convince myself. 
  
 /OT


----------



## jaywillin

asmoday said:


> OT
> 
> Is that the HDTracks version? If so, how is it? I about bought it a couple times but couldnt convince myself.
> 
> /OT



Its great, I actually didn't notice that the winterland show was part of the package, I'm just a huge abb fan
Thus is the post Duane and Berry line up with chuck levell on piano and Lamar Williams on bass


----------



## asmoday

jaywillin said:


> Its great, I actually didn't notice that the winterland show was part of the package, I'm just a huge abb fan
> Thus is the post Duane and Berry line up with chuck levell on piano and Lamar Williams on bass


 
 Thanks, I already own the original CD, I would only be getting it for the "Winterland Show". I am a big ABB fan as well, and I am a sucker for "Live" recordings. 
 Probably be my next purchase.


----------



## jaywillin

asmoday said:


> Thanks, I already own the original CD, I would only be getting it for the "Winterland Show". I am a big ABB fan as well, and I am a sucker for "Live" recordings.
> Probably be my next purchase.



I love live show recordings to, I'm an older dead head/brothers/widespread panic fan, was a tape trader back in the day


----------



## BillsonChang007

joseph69 said:


> When you (liberate) the driver you are removing the entire driver from the plastic housing, when you leave the plastic housing around the driver it is called (non-liberated). I liberated my drivers because I used Vibrolabs (classic) wooden cups, so it was necessary to liberate the driver.
> You are using a wooden sleeve placing the non-liberated driver into the wooden sleeve. I would basically think it has the same effect. I don't have both types to compare, but lets face it the 60/80 sound great stock, so I would think you couldn't go wrong either way. Who's sleeves are you using?



Thanks for the info! I'm still debating should I liberate or not... The final answer shall be released in a few hours xD 



^ I'm using his xD


----------



## seraphkz

Hey guys,
  
 I have a pair of PS500's, and find the treble too harsh. Is there a mod that can tone down the treble? I absolutely love the PS500's and intend to keep them.


----------



## CH23

seraphkz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a pair of PS500's, and find the treble too harsh. Is there a mod that can tone down the treble? I absolutely love the PS500's and intend to keep them.


 

 different pads, opening more holes on the back of the drivers.


----------



## CH23

i once modded my RS2's to get more bass, as i prefer to use G-cush pads, however now the drivers aren't glued to the cups anymore.
 does anybody know what glue was used by grado?


----------



## BillsonChang007

Have you tried hot glue? I think that's what Grado is using


----------



## scootsit

On the wood ones, I think they use wood glue.


----------



## CH23

scootsit said:


> On the wood ones, I think they use wood glue.


 
 that sounds so logical, i can't believe i didn't think of this.
  


billsonchang007 said:


> Have you tried hot glue? I think that's what Grado is using


 

 not on these ones...(OT: i really like your avatar. if only i could find one with RD + PS1000)


----------



## ferday

ch23 said:


> i once modded my RS2's to get more bass, as i prefer to use G-cush pads, however now the drivers aren't glued to the cups anymore.
> does anybody know what glue was used by grado?




On my sr80 I used a single layer of 'Velcro tape' soft side up. Holds them in tight but can be removed and replaced quite easily...


----------



## fleasbaby

billsonchang007 said:


> Thanks for the info! I'm still debating should I liberate or not... The final answer shall be released in a few hours xD
> ^ I'm using his xD




Mine are made for fully liberated drivers at the moment...let me know if you are keen on partially liberated though. A few tweaks in the design and "Presto"...


----------



## jimbob54

@jaywillin Just had a moment of insanity and pushed the button on some GS1000i from amazon in a warehouse deal (UK)- half RRP but slight scratches to wood. Am I going to love them- 325i at present.


----------



## jaywillin

jimbob54 said:


> @jaywillin Just had a moment of insanity and pushed the button on some GS1000i from amazon in a warehouse deal (UK)- half RRP but slight scratches to wood. Am I going to love them- 325i at present.


 

 well jimbob54, i don't know really, you'll have to listen for your self !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 i've never heard the 325's , so i cant say how they compare directly, but reading what people say about them, i think maybe you'll find the
 325 and the gs different for sure.
 the gs and ps500(g-cushed) have a lot in common to me. more bass presence, large soundstaging,
 i said it before, and more and more listening hasn't done anything to make me feel otherwise, that its like the rs1i and ps500
 combined, to make one great headphone, and not just a great grado


----------



## BillsonChang007

ch23 said:


> that sounds so logical, i can't believe i didn't think of this.
> 
> 
> 
> not on these ones...(OT: i really like your avatar. if only i could find one with RD + PS1000)




Haha thanks!  maybe photoshop may work? xD




fleasbaby said:


> Mine are made for fully liberated drivers at the moment...let me know if you are keen on partially liberated though. A few tweaks in the design and "Presto"...



Alright, will do


----------



## joseph69

fleasbaby said:


> Mine are made for fully liberated drivers at the moment...let me know if you are keen on partially liberated though. A few tweaks in the design and "Presto"...


 
 What is a partially liberated driver? I f you have a pic, that would be great, thanks.


----------



## CH23

billsonchang007 said:


> Haha thanks!  maybe photoshop may work? xD
> Alright, will do




Mspaint and a slow day at work worked as well 




joseph69 said:


> What is a partially liberated driver? I f you have a pic, that would be great, thanks.




I would like to know this too.


----------



## fleasbaby

Sorry, am out and about, so no pics, but it is simply a driver left in the plastic sleeve that slips out of the standard Grado cup. A fully liberated is one that has been taken out of the standard outer cup and removed from the plastic sleeve.


----------



## JoeDoe

fleasbaby said:


> Sorry, am out and about, so no pics, but it is simply a driver left in the plastic sleeve that slips out of the standard Grado cup. A fully liberated is one that has been taken out of the standard outer cup and removed from the plastic sleeve.


 
 Right. Some woodies are made by fitting a Grado driver into a whole wooden cup while others are made by fitting the still-in-sleeve driver into a slip on cup. The HF-1 and 325 (among others) are examples of a sleeve of one material fitting into the cup of another.


----------



## CH23

joedoe said:


> Right. Some woodies are made by fitting a Grado driver into a whole wooden cup while others are made by fitting the still-in-sleeve driver into a slip on cup. The HF-1 and 325 (among others) are examples of a sleeve of one material fitting into the cup of another.




So you're saying that the Ps-1000, SR325is are "half liberated"?


----------



## fleasbaby

ch23 said:


> So you're saying that the Ps-1000, SR325is are "half liberated"?




Never thought of it that way, but yes, I suppose so...except the PS1000 has a wooden inner sleeve doesn't it?


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Right. Some woodies are made by fitting a Grado driver into a whole wooden cup while others are made by fitting the still-in-sleeve driver into a slip on cup. The HF-1 and 325 *(among others)* are examples of a sleeve of one material fitting into the cup of another.


 
 the ps500 has a metal housing, with wood sleeve


----------



## CH23

fleasbaby said:


> Never thought of it that way, but yes, I suppose so...except the PS1000 has a wooden inner sleeve doesn't it?




Wooden sleeve, metal "top"

I thought liberation meant (in this case) putting Grado drivers in other cups but it really just means to change the top material?


----------



## CH23

Speaking of PS-1000:

i'm looking for another headband/clips (like the Joseph Grado sort of clips) 

These plastic things are not really great for these headphones.


----------



## fleasbaby

Well, partial liberation means to change the to material. Full liberation means to replace the whole cup.

It's not exactly a documented science though, this is from my reading on the SR60 Mod thread, the Grado Modders Go Magnum thread and the Post Your Grado Mods thread.


----------



## JoeDoe

ch23 said:


> Speaking of PS-1000:
> 
> i'm looking for another headband/clips (like the Joseph Grado sort of clips)
> 
> These plastic things are not really great for these headphones.


 
 http://www.martincustomaudio.com/p/sale-aluminum-gimbals-rodblocks.html


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> http://www.martincustomaudio.com/p/sale-aluminum-gimbals-rodblocks.html


 
  
 i have these on the gs1000i


----------



## whirlwind

Those are some nice gimbals!


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Those are some nice gimbals!


 

 very nice, they can be set to the size you need, and not slide loose


----------



## joseph69

ch23 said:


> So you're saying that the Ps-1000, SR325is are "half liberated"?


 
 In reality a driver is either liberated or not. By liberating the driver you break the plastic/wood/whatever that the driver itself is housed in, in oder place just the driver into the cup.
  
 A non-liberated driver still is housed in plastic/wood/whatever housing, then that housing slides into the cup. So I would say its one or the other.


----------



## SJWorne

joseph69 said:


> In reality a driver is either liberated or not. By liberating the driver you break the plastic/wood/whatever that the driver itself is housed in, in oder place just the driver into the cup.
> 
> A non-liberated driver still is housed in plastic/wood/whatever housing, then that housing slides into the cup. So I would say its one or the other.


 
 Agreed.
 Partially liberated gives a false idea... basically all it is, is separation of the driver (still within the sleeve) and the shell/cup. Which is what most of us would call 'opening-up' the cans.


----------



## fleasbaby

joseph69 said:


> In reality a driver is either liberated or not. By liberating the driver you break the plastic/wood/whatever that the driver itself is housed in, in oder place just the driver into the cup.
> 
> A non-liberated driver still is housed in plastic/wood/whatever housing, then that housing slides into the cup. So I would say its one or the other.


 
  
 Agreed...I think that's why folks started calling it "partially liberated"...to name that odd, in-between state. Neither liberated, nor completely within its original enclosure. We could call it the taint of the Grado modders world I guess 
  
  
  
  
  
 My apologies, I couldn't resist. Its been years since an occasion for a taint joke presented itself.


----------



## CH23

joedoe said:


> http://www.martincustomaudio.com/p/sale-aluminum-gimbals-rodblocks.html




Thanks!



jaywillin said:


> i have these on the gs1000i




Is that headband comfortable? My current one was is the first one that came with the original PS-1000, the leather cuts into my head :/



joseph69 said:


> In reality a driver is either liberated or not. By liberating the driver you break the plastic/wood/whatever that the driver itself is housed in, in oder place just the driver into the cup.
> 
> A non-liberated driver still is housed in plastic/wood/whatever housing, then that housing slides into the cup. So I would say its one or the other.







sjworne said:


> Agreed.
> Partially liberated gives a false idea... basically all it is, is separation of the driver (still within the sleeve) and the shell/cup. Which is what most of us would call 'opening-up' the cans.




Thank you all for that explanation.



fleasbaby said:


> Agreed...I think that's why folks started calling it "partially liberated"...to name that odd, in-between state. Neither liberated, nor completely within its original enclosure. We could call it the taint of the Grado modders world I guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm a bit bummed by that remark


----------



## jaywillin

ch23 said:


> Thanks!
> Is that headband comfortable? My current one was is the first one that came with the original PS-1000, the leather cuts into my head :/
> 
> Thank you all for that explanation.
> I'm a bit bummed by that remark


 

 its super comfortable to me, the most comfortable headphone i've worn


----------



## jaywillin

doing a little straightening and organizing,
  
 anyone want some ear zonk g-cush's,no charge, you can pay for mailing if you want ???  i'd hate to toss them out
 just pm me
  
  
 G's are spoken for !!
 whirlwind was quick on the draw !


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> doing a little straightening and organizing,
> 
> anyone want some ear zonk g-cush's,no charge, you can pay for mailing if you want ???  i'd hate to toss them out
> just pm me


 
 Jay, how come you saving them for the GS's?
 Their nothing like the Grados?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Jay, how come you saving them for the GS's?
> Their nothing like the Grados?


 

 i've got backup pair of grado g's


----------



## MickeyVee

New Grado owner here.. OK.. not so new, had the 60i/80i years ago but quickly moved on.
  
 I've had the PS500 for about 4 days now and have been running them in pretty much 7x24. Being the HeadFi convert that I am, I have (and had) a few pretty decent range of DACs and amplifiers ranging from the Audioquest Dragonfly 1.2, Schiit Vali and the Naim DAC-V1.  Given that, I like the PS500 best running straight out of my MacBook Air and my iPad Mini the best.. no fancy or even entry level DACs and/or amplifiers.. just _naked_ right straight out of my various devices.  How blasphemous is that??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm really enjoying the PS500 so far.. I think I'll crown them the Anti-HeadFi headphones!
  
 But keeping in the tradition of HeadFi fanaticism, I have already found Martin Custom Audio.. how 'bout some aluminum gimbals/rodblocks and a custom cable job. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Glad to be part of the club.  Impression and review to come in about a month. I've already been asked how they compare to the HD800 and they're a totally different beast with a different use case for me.  Doesn't mean that I can't enjoy both.. I already am!


----------



## jaywillin

mickeyvee said:


> New Grado owner here.. OK.. not so new, had the 60i/80i years ago but quickly moved on.
> 
> I've had the PS500 for about 4 days now and have been running them in pretty much 7x24. Being the HeadFi convert that I am, I have (and had) a few pretty decent range of DACs and amplifiers ranging from the Audioquest Dragonfly 1.2, Schiit Vali and the Naim DAC-V1.  Given that, I like the PS500 best running straight out of my MacBook Air and my iPad Mini the best.. no fancy or even entry level DACs and/or amplifiers.. just _naked_ right straight out of my various devices.  How blasphemous is that??
> 
> ...


 
 congrats, and welcome back/aboard !! the 500 is awesome indeed !!
 i'm not speaking for everyone, but i bet most of the others here will agree, if it sounds good to you, if you enjoy your music out of "it" whatever it is, that is the most important thing !! enjoy


----------



## bearFNF

mickeyvee said:


> New Grado owner here.. OK.. not so new, had the 60i/80i years ago but quickly moved on.
> 
> I've had the PS500 for about 4 days now and have been running them in pretty much 7x24. Being the HeadFi convert that I am, I have (and had) a few pretty decent range of DACs and amplifiers ranging from the Audioquest Dragonfly 1.2, Schiit Vali and the Naim DAC-V1.  Given that, I like the PS500 best running straight out of my MacBook Air and my iPad Mini the best.. no fancy or even entry level DACs and/or amplifiers.. just _naked_ right straight out of my various devices.  How blasphemous is that??
> 
> ...


 
 Welcome, I listen to mine straight out of my modded xfi soundcard and it sound awesome.  And yes the HD800's have their place out int he living room...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





jaywillin said:


> congrats, and welcome back/aboard !! the 500 is awesome indeed !!
> i'm not speaking for everyone, but i bet most of the others here will agree, if it sounds good to you, if you enjoy your music out of "it" whatever it is, that is the most important thing !! enjoy


 
 Totally agree with this...


----------



## CH23

jaywillin said:


> congrats, and welcome back/aboard !! the 500 is awesome indeed !!
> i'm not speaking for everyone, but i bet most of the others here will agree, if it sounds good to you, if you enjoy your music out of "it" whatever it is, that is the most important thing !! enjoy




Hear hear, brother!


----------



## JoeDoe

Ipod 5.5, LD with Voskhods, 325is

Hells yes gentlemen. Hells yes.


----------



## CH23

I have a very silly question:

Is there a way to "waterproof/dustproof" the PS-1000? These are my portable headphones, and i'm looking for a sort of "breathing" cover/bag so that i can use them, airflow not very impacted, in very light drizzle.


----------



## JoeDoe

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007TM3WLQ?cache=be4a3cda35f31198a557dc75fcf0b19a&pi=SX200_QL40#ref=mp_s_a_1_2

This is what you need


----------



## CH23

joedoe said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007TM3WLQ?cache=be4a3cda35f31198a557dc75fcf0b19a&pi=SX200_QL40#ref=mp_s_a_1_2
> 
> This is what you need




I don't think i should put that over my head. then this would be me: 

I want to keep listening in the rain


----------



## JoeDoe

Whoops, missed that part.

Well
1. I think you're off your rocker for having those as portable cans. 

2. What about something like saran wrap or cheesecloth?


----------



## CH23

joedoe said:


> Whoops, missed that part.
> 
> Well
> 1. I think you're off your rocker for having those as portable cans.
> ...




1: you're probably absolutely right. But man they sound so well. 

2: saran wrap is a no-go, it will close off all openness.
Cheese cloth has the problem that it soaks up water.

It seems i need to go DIY for this.


----------



## joseph69

ch23 said:


> 1: you're probably absolutely right. But man they sound so well.
> 
> 2: saran wrap is a no-go, it will close off all openness.
> Cheese cloth has the problem that it soaks up water.
> ...


 
 I once saw on (Tech Toys), which is a TV show were they show the latest/greatest gadgets, there is a company that will waterproof any electronic device, they actually submerged A cell phone in water after applying there waterproofing technology and nothing happen to it. I don't know the name of the company, but I'm sure if you do some research you will find it, and I'm sure it is a bit costly.


----------



## CH23

joseph69 said:


> I once saw on (Tech Toys), which is a TV show were they show the latest/greatest gadgets, there is a company that will waterproof any electronic device, they actually submerged A cell phone in water after applying there waterproofing technology and nothing happen to it. I don't know the name of the company, but I'm sure if you do some research you will find it, and I'm sure it is a bit costly.




I'm thinking more in the way of a cover i can remove, a piece of cloth with a rubber band in it.

i know the company, but i'm pretty sure it'll ruin the sound of these babies.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I once saw on (Tech Toys), which is a TV show were they show the latest/greatest gadgets, there is a company that will waterproof any electronic device, they actually submerged A cell phone in water after applying there waterproofing technology and nothing happen to it. I don't know the name of the company, but I'm sure if you do some research you will find it, and I'm sure it is a bit costly.


 

 we have somebody here in town the does this, "nano coating" i think thats the process, not the company name


----------



## parbaked

ch23 said:


> I have a very silly question:
> 
> Is there a way to "waterproof/dustproof" the PS-1000? These are my portable headphones, and i'm looking for a sort of "breathing" cover/bag so that i can use them, airflow not very impacted, in very light drizzle.


 
 Found it!
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> we have somebody here in town the does this, "nano coating" i think thats the process, not the company name


 
 I once thought about doing it to my MBP, but the thought came and went.


----------



## jaywillin

it was bound to happen !!
 the lyr i shipped to mattTCG in ga. DOA (it wasn't when it left here)
 we are about to test USPS insurance , bless us dear lord ! lol


----------



## CH23

parbaked said:


> Found it!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Hahaha.

I'm laughing now, but wearing one of those next week. It's perfect.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> it was bound to happen !!
> the lyr i shipped to mattTCG in ga. DOA (it wasn't when it left here)
> we are about to test USPS insurance , bless us dear lord ! lol


 
 Sorry to hear this, wasn't this a new amp originally purchased by you?
 As long as it was insured for the value of the item, you should have no trouble, but it mat take USPS some time to investigate the issue, good luck.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> it was bound to happen !!
> the lyr i shipped to mattTCG in ga. DOA (it wasn't when it left here)
> we are about to test USPS insurance , bless us dear lord ! lol


 
  
 Man, sorry to hear this....hopefully everything works out.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Sorry to hear this, wasn't this a new amp originally purchased by you?
> As long as it was insured for the value of the item, you should have no trouble, but it mat take USPS some time to investigate the issue, good luck.


 

 no this was a used one,and actually i got it from him !, and he got it used too i believe i'm sure it'll work out, i spoke with matt, he's being very cool about it too,


----------



## bearFNF

Here ya go...






Heh, even better


----------



## CH23

bearfnf said:


> Here ya go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would wear that last one XD


----------



## pepku

Anyone tried aune t1 with grado?


----------



## JoeDoe

pepku said:


> Anyone tried aune t1 with grado?




I had one with my Alessandro MS1s. If you can get a warmer tube like an Amperex orange globe or a nice Mullard it certainly can make those sing.


----------



## Oteil

Just some random thoughts on the RS1, I don't have the "i".....
  
 When I first got these I really liked them pretty well, I thought they were a pretty ok improvement from what had which is the SR-80 and HF-2. The more I use them, I just can't stop listening. They just do "music" right, I am able to forget I and dive head first into any album. It is a much more resolving headphone that I originally thought. I think once you give your ears time to adjust they are just heavenly. These phones definitely have a magic that most phones start out with but fades with time. These phones actually get better & better(at least for me) and they are just dang comfy. I know this is a sticking point for some people, but man these are so light I forget I even have them on sometimes. Also, I know this is not a popular thing on head-fi but I just love listening to these things without an amp and man do they sound good!!


----------



## swspiers

HI all!
  
 I have not been able to post very often, or even read the thread due to a lot of stuff going on.
  
 But, I do want to publicly that Jay for helping me to achieve some of the finest listening experiences I have ever had.  It started with swapping my HE-5LE for his RS1i, which I did not like at all.  I still beleive that my 225i's give me what I want from Grado, and the raw immedateness I get from those cans is totally absent from the RS1.  I already have smooth, revealing headphones that the RS1 cannot stand up against.  This is not so much a knock on the RS1's as they are a glowing recommendation for the 225's.  I fell even more in llove with their sound.
  
 So I sent the RS1's back to Jay, and he made the interesting offer of keeping the 5LE's in exchange for his Burson Soloist.  All I can say is that the Burson and Grado's combine to give me the finest experience I have ever had in Head-Fi.  And for demanding material, I have the Alpha Dogs, which are a whole different topic.
  
 Thanks Jay!


----------



## whirlwind

oteil said:


> Just some random thoughts on the RS1, I don't have the "i".....
> 
> When I first got these I really liked them pretty well, I thought they were a pretty ok improvement from what had which is the SR-80 and HF-2. The more I use them, I just can't stop listening. They just do "music" right, I am able to forget I and dive head first into any album. It is a much more resolving headphone that I originally thought. I think once you give your ears time to adjust they are just heavenly. These phones definitely have a magic that most phones start out with but fades with time. These phones actually get better & better(at least for me) and they are just dang comfy. I know this is a sticking point for some people, but man these are so light I forget I even have them on sometimes. Also, I know this is not a popular thing on head-fi but I just love listening to these things without an amp and man do they sound good!!


 
 I am with you brother, the more I listen to them the more I like them, and trust me I have lots of hours on them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I hear what you are saying, they do sound great without any amp....but a good amp can take them to a completely different level...I know it is hard to imagine, but it is very true.
  


swspiers said:


> HI all!
> 
> I have not been able to post very often, or even read the thread due to a lot of stuff going on.
> 
> ...


 
 Congrats.
  
 Yeah, Jay is an awesome guy.


----------



## ferday

well i can't help but to add in to the RS1 discussion LOL
  
 they get better and better with every listen.  while i agree with swspiers that they aren't as 'in your face' as the 80's (never tried the 225) it's part of why i love them, they are still VERY "in your face' compared to say my HE400's which are quite recessed especially in the midrange.  what they are to me is all the best parts of the 80's but smoooooooooth and the bass response continues to surprise me despite the measurement data saying they shouldn't be much different from the 80's.  to me, ATM, they are my end game headphone for a good chunk of genres


----------



## markm1

whirlwind said:


> I am with you brother, the more I listen to them the more I like them, and trust me I have lots of hours on them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 +1...I suspect everyone who has had contact with Jay comes away with a smile on their face. I've give him the Headfi Grado thread's most congenial or member at large award if there was one.


----------



## markm1

ferday said:


> well i can't help but to add in to the RS1 discussion LOL
> 
> they get better and better with every listen.  while i agree with swspiers that they aren't as 'in your face' as the 80's (never tried the 225) it's part of why i love them, they are still VERY "in your face' compared to say my HE400's which are quite recessed especially in the midrange.  what they are to me is all the best parts of the 80's but smoooooooooth and the bass response continues to surprise me despite the measurement data saying they shouldn't be much different from the 80's.  to me, ATM, they are my end game headphone for a good chunk of genres


 

 Having a 225i, I'd love to hear from folks who have owned both 225i and RS1i. My sense is owning both would be redundant.


----------



## bassboysam

markm1 said:


> Having a 225i, I'd love to hear from folks who have owned both 225i and RS1i. My sense is owning both would be redundant.


 

 that's how i felt and ended up selling the 225.  the RS1 and 325 on the other hand make for a better combo.  I wish I hadn't sold the 325.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> HI all!
> 
> I have not been able to post very often, or even read the thread due to a lot of stuff going on.
> 
> ...


 

 you're quite welcome, i hope things have settled down at "the shop"
 and it worked out good for us both for sure !! thank you too !


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> I am with you brother, the more I listen to them the more I like them, and trust me I have lots of hours on them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


markm1 said:


> +1...I suspect everyone who has had contact with Jay comes away with a smile on their face. I've give him the Headfi Grado thread's most congenial or member at large award if there was one.


 

 y'all are quite welcome, and now stop ! lol  seriously, thanks, i'm just having fun, and believe in spreading the fun, karma you know, can be one's friend, or enemy !


----------



## jaywillin

didn't have the 225 and the rs1 at the same time, but i do think they are simular with the rs being a refinement
 thats kinda the way i feel with the ps500, and the gs1000i, but to a greater degree i think, i'm loving the gs,
 and i think the rs1i is a good compliment to it,


----------



## whirlwind

markm1 said:


> Having a 225i, I'd love to hear from folks who have owned both 225i and RS1i. My sense is owning both would be redundant.


 

 I have the RS1i and I bought my son the 225i for Christmas.
  
 I listened to the 225i with my MAD EAR before I wrapped it up to give to him, because I bought it 2nd hand and wanted to make sure everything was ok with it, which it was.
  
 The 225i sounds great, make no mistake about it.....if I were going to buy my first Grado...this would be where I would start personally.
  
 It is way more refined that the SR60i that I have.
  
 When comparing it to the RS1i.....it holds up fairly well...but does nothing as good as the RS1i, IMO.
  
 This is in no way a knock on the 225i...some may actually prefer it and maybe I should compare them both through the LD1+....which I have not.
  
 For me personally, if I owned the 225i and the RS1i....I am afraid the 225i would not get the warranted head time that it deserved.
  
 I am afraid for me the only headphones in the Grado line that could swipe some head time from the RS1i would be the PS500 and above.....and then....I am not positive that be the case, but more than likely it would be.
  
 To me the RS1i really does not have any faults that amount to anything when matched to an amp that give you some great synergy.
  
 Do they have a big sound stage....no....but I am not a fan of big sound stage with my headphones.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> I have the RS1i and I bought my son the 225i for Christmas.
> 
> I listened to the 225i with my MAD EAR before I wrapped it up to give to him, because I bought it 2nd hand and wanted to make sure everything was ok with it, which it was.
> 
> ...


 

 i've not heard every grado, of the ones i've heard, the rs1i the the best "typical grado" i'm not talking best "value" best entry point, etc,
 and of the ones i've heard, the gs1000i is the best "all round" headphone, or the best headphone that grado has to appeal to the masses
 hope that makes any sense, and of course, the usual "just my opinion"


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> i've not heard every grado, of the ones i've heard, the rs1i the the best "typical grado" i'm not talking best "value" best entry point, etc,
> and of the ones i've heard, the gs1000i is the best "all round" headphone, or the best headphone that grado has to appeal to the masses
> hope that makes any sense, and of course, the usual "just my opinion"


 
 Thanks all for the 225/RS1 input. I've been debating an RS1 and probably selling my 225, or keeping my 225 and going with something totally different like a HE 500 or LCD-2-both headphones I've heard and like.


----------



## ferday

markm1 said:


> Thanks all for the 225/RS1 input. I've been debating an RS1 and probably selling my 225, or keeping my 225 and going with something totally different like a HE 500 or LCD-2-both headphones I've heard and like.




As a true eclectic music listener, I will say that the rs1 is my personal end game for many genres, while others I won't listen to with them. Those (generally bassy genres) are for my he400, and I'll be searching maybe around Christmas for an end game in those genres (LCD-2....?!?)
Now that I have the rs1 I'm less happy with my he400 as an all round can than I used to be...


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> Thanks all for the 225/RS1 input. I've been debating an RS1 and probably selling my 225, or keeping my 225 and going with something totally different like a HE 500 or LCD-2-both headphones I've heard and like.


 

 if you are considering the lcd2, i'd also suggest the the gs1000i, i think it'd be worth a listen if at all possible


----------



## adeadcrab

the gs1000i is less neutral, a lot more of a v shape.

 Not saying that is a bad thing 

 ^ compared to the lcd-2


----------



## whirlwind

The three cans on my radar are
  
 LCD 2.2
 HiFiMAN HE 560i
 PS 500
  
  
 Senn HD650 & Bottlehead Crack & Speedball.....this is barley on my radar.......For the synergy alone
  
  
  
 This is what is on for tonight


----------



## stacker45

In my opinion, the PS500 are a good complement for the RS1i.


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> In my opinion, the PS500 are a good complement for the RS1i.


 

 couldn't agree more


----------



## sinnottj

Looks like a new smaller box for the prestige line, at least: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Grado-Prestige-SR325is-Headband-Headphones-Black-Boxed-/331114706238?pt=UK_AudioVisualElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Headphones&hash=item4d17f9753e

(Listing is nothing to do with me!)


----------



## Rauliki

I really think they could do better with that piece of paper with model number glued to the box. It looks so cheap this way.


----------



## whirlwind

rauliki said:


> I really think they could do better with that piece of paper with model number glued to the box. It looks so cheap this way.


 

 yeah, but at least you are not spending more for fancy packaging


----------



## MrDelicious

Grado could try a larger, thick cardboard box with a matte black finish and the words "XXXTREME BASS" in large red letters on the front, but I think it might backfire.


----------



## jaywillin

mrdelicious said:


> Grado could try a larger, thick cardboard box with a matte black finish and the words "XXXTREME BASS" in large red letters on the front, but I think it might backfire.


 

 almost certainly , as no grado i've heard has no XXXXXXXXtreme bass (thankfully!!)


----------



## tupi3

Well they're not 100% Grados but my Alessandro MS Pros are currently in transit to the destination. Hope they arrive about the same time as my Schiit M/M stack. Then I guess I'm set for a while...


----------



## jaywillin

tupi3 said:


> Well they're not 100% Grados but my Alessandro MS Pros are currently in transit to the destination. Hope they arrive about the same time as my Schiit M/M stack. Then I guess I'm set for a while...


 

 alessandro's are grado's, haven't tried the pro's yet, let us know what you think !


----------



## whirlwind

Yeah, they are Grados....just tweaked....congrats, and please post your impressions


----------



## tupi3

> Originally Posted by *whirlwind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, they are Grados....just tweaked....congrats, and please post your impressions


 


jaywillin said:


> alessandro's are grado's, haven't tried the pro's yet, let us know what you think !


 
 Surely I will tell you what I think about them but I've only owned/auditioned SR325is so far so that's the only thing I could compare. And I don't have them anymore so I'll have to rely on my memory.


----------



## jaywillin

tupi3 said:


> Surely I will tell you what I think about them but I've only owned/auditioned SR325is so far so that's the only thing I could compare. And I don't have them anymore so I'll have to rely on my memory.


 

 thats fine , i rely on my memory all the time, and i've killed a few brain cells in my day !!


----------



## pepku

joedoe said:


> I had one with my Alessandro MS1s. If you can get a warmer tube like an Amperex orange globe or a nice Mullard it certainly can make those sing.


 
 Unfortunately all tubes that are available for me are listed here: http://sklep.lampyelektronowe.pl/ With one would you pick?


----------



## whirlwind

Listening to my sons 225i thru my MAD EAR.......this headphone sounds great with the TTVJ flat pads.....good stuff.


----------



## hsubox

whirlwind said:


> I have the RS1i and I bought my son the 225i for Christmas.
> 
> I listened to the 225i with my MAD EAR before I wrapped it up to give to him, because I bought it 2nd hand and wanted to make sure everything was ok with it, which it was.
> 
> ...


 
  
 This is pretty much exactly how I feel between the 225i and the RS1i - and I have both at the same time. What doesn't get mentioned very much with the RS1i, and most headphones in general, is their instrument separation. While the soundstage on the RS1i isn't huge by any stretch, the instrument separation is really something else that even headphones double its price can't match.
  
 Being able to listen to all the sound at once, and pick out a single clarinet in a symphony is really extraordinary. The 225i's just give you that constant, in-yer-face, wall of sound that is fun and engaging, but doesn't ever give you a chance to be tranquil (or zen!) with your listening (if that makes any sense at all).


----------



## jaywillin

bob marely "live at the roxy" + jriver19 dsd over pcm + ifi idsd + schiit vali + gs1000i = yessssss mahhhhhhnnnnnn


----------



## whirlwind

hsubox said:


> This is pretty much exactly how I feel between the 225i and the RS1i - and I have both at the same time. What doesn't get mentioned very much with the RS1i, and most headphones in general, is their instrument separation. While the soundstage on the RS1i isn't huge by any stretch, the instrument separation is really something else that even headphones double its price can't match.
> 
> Being able to listen to all the sound at once, and pick out a single clarinet in a symphony is really extraordinary. The 225i's just give you that constant, in-yer-face, wall of sound that is fun and engaging, but doesn't ever give you a chance to be tranquil (or zen!) with your listening (if that makes any sense at all).


 

 Yes, that makes perfect sense and I agree 100%...the separation is fantastic and much better than the 225i.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Yes, that makes perfect sense and I agree 100%...the separation is fantastic and much better than the 225i.


 

 and throw in the LD or MAD with some nice tubes, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> and throw in the LD or MAD with some nice tubes, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


 

 Yes, indeed.
  
 And like you have said before, the MAD ever adds more layers to your music, along with the great seperation


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Yes, indeed.
> 
> And like you have said before, the MAD ever adds more layers to your music, along with the great seperation


 

 texture, layers, like fabric, finely woven , man that's getting pretty flowery !


----------



## jaywillin

jaywillin said:


> bob marely "live at the roxy" + jriver19 dsd over pcm + ifi idsd + schiit vali + gs1000i = yessssss mahhhhhhnnnnnn


 

 ok, just changed to the wadia, mp3 256 bit rate, mad ear, better !


----------



## whirlwind

Dire Straits-On Every Street > Flac >STX Dac > MAD EAR > RS1i.....Calling Elvis...anybody home...Calling Elvis...I'm here all alone....Let me leave my number, heartbreak hotel....Oh love me tender....baby don't be cruel.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Dire Straits-On Every Street > Flac >STX Dac > MAD EAR > RS1i.....Calling Elvis...anybody home...Calling Elvis...I'm here all alone....Let me leave my number, heartbreak hotel....Oh love me tender....baby don't be cruel.


----------



## hsubox

whirlwind said:


> Dire Straits-On Every Street > Flac >STX Dac > MAD EAR > RS1i.....


 
 YES!


----------



## whirlwind

Hell yeah!


----------



## whirlwind

hsubox said:


> YES!


 

 I just noticed....we have the same three cans in our house that is in your sig.


----------



## semicoln

I like reading about people's experiences and thoughts on the higher end Grados but man you all have spent too much $$ for me to hang with. Keep em coming, but maybe some low-budget Grado heads can contribute more if any are just lurking like I have been lately. At least until I get the RS1i I'm saving for.


----------



## whirlwind

semicoln said:


> I like reading about people's experiences and thoughts on the higher end Grados but man you all have spent too much $$ for me to hang with. Keep em coming, but maybe some low-budget Grado heads can contribute more if any are just lurking like I have been lately. At least until I get the RS1i I'm saving for.


 
 Just grab the best Grado that you can afford to hold you over....even the SR60i has the Grado signature......heck...it is an awesome headphone.


----------



## semicoln

whirlwind said:


> Just grab the best Grado that you can afford to hold you over....even the SR60i has the Grado signature......heck...it is an awesome headphone.




I wouldn't say I'm hurting or missing out, I've got jay's 225i and a pair of MS2i with a Magni/modi combo that I enjoy immensely. I'm just not in the major leagues with the RS, PS, or GS like a lot of dudes on here lately.


----------



## swspiers

semicoln said:


> I like reading about people's experiences and thoughts on the higher end Grados but man you all have spent too much $$ for me to hang with. Keep em coming, but maybe some low-budget Grado heads can contribute more if any are just lurking like I have been lately. At least until I get the RS1i I'm saving for.


 

 I think the 225i is the greatest $200 can on the market, and at less than 1/3 the price of the RS1i, it's the best bargain in Grado's stellar line-up.
  
 And now that I'm feeding them with a Burson Soloist (thanks again, Jay), I find them to be an even better value.
  
 Black Sabbath 'Master of Reality' --> flac --> Oppo BDP-103---> Burson Soloist--->225i = awe inspiring!


----------



## jaywillin

semicoln said:


> I wouldn't say I'm hurting or missing out, I've got jay's 225i and a pair of MS2i with a Magni/modi combo that I enjoy immensely. I'm just not in the major leagues with the RS, PS, or GS like a lot of dudes on here lately.


 
 long time no see !
 the 225, the ones that really started it all for me, and the ms2i is the one i'd pick if something bad happened, and i had to sell off what i have now
 you might want to give a vali a try, and a bit of warmth to your cans !


----------



## semicoln

jaywillin said:


> long time no see !
> the 225, the ones that really started it all for me, and the ms2i is the one i'd pick if something bad happened, and i had to sell off what i have now
> you might want to give a vali a try, and a bit of warmth to your cans !


 
  
 I was thinking about a Vali or a LD. Didn't you have an issue with the Vali being too loud for your Grados? I already can't crank the volume knob much past 10 o clock with a Magni. I think the 225s could benefit from a tad more warmth.


----------



## whirlwind

semicoln said:


> I wouldn't say I'm hurting or missing out, I've got jay's 225i and a pair of MS2i with a Magni/modi combo that I enjoy immensely. I'm just not in the major leagues with the RS, PS, or GS like a lot of dudes on here lately.


 

 The 225i is an awesome headphone.....I listened to it tonight for a couple of hours, while my son was at work..........It is fantastic, to say the least.
  
 Can be had for under $200 used........that is a steal.


----------



## jaywillin

semicoln said:


> I was thinking about a Vali or a LD. Didn't you have an issue with the Vali being too loud for your Grados? I already can't crank the volume knob much past 10 o clock with a Magni. I think the 225s could benefit from a tad more warmth.


 

 no, what i was talking about noise wise, is the vali's tube is microphonic, i had a very early one, so it would ring longer,(less than a minute) before it went silent, than it did with the he5-le i had at the time, and the lcd2
 and by the way, the he5-le loved the vali !!
 i have a second vali now, schiit made some changes, the ringing is much better


----------



## MickeyVee

Listening to _Calling Elvis_ right now on the PS500 driven by the AQ Dragonfly.  Quite nice.  It's one of my reference songs.  I've only had the PS500 about a week and have been running them pretty much 7x24.  I'm liking them and they're very different than anything I've had.  I really can't put my finger on it.  This pushing music right into my eardrums is hard to get used to (relative to the HD800). I'm trying to stay away from the HD800 unit I get how the PS500 works for me.  I wanted something a little more forgiving but like the HD800, they're amazing will really well recorded material and do bring out the flaws in everything else.
  
 Also trying to figure out how they fit into my life style.  I have a recliner in my office and like to sit back and listen.. and sometime snooze.  The PS500 are perfect for that.  They're nice out of my MacBook Air either directly plugged in or with the Dragonfly.  Sound is smoother and more refined with the DF. What I do like is that I can listen to them at relatively low volumes while providing a nice full sound and they're really comfortable.
  
 I've tried the PS500 with my Naim DAC and the bass is boomy due to the relatively high 10 ohm output impedance.  Also tried with the Naim as a DAC into the Vali but the noise floor is too high so at this point (early version, ordered day one), the Dragonfly is my best bet.
  
 Quote:


whirlwind said:


> Dire Straits-On Every Street > Flac >STX Dac > MAD EAR > RS1i.....Calling Elvis...anybody home...Calling Elvis...I'm here all alone....Let me leave my number, heartbreak hotel....Oh love me tender....baby don't be cruel.


----------



## talisman42

whirlwind said:


> The 225i is an awesome headphone.....I listened to it tonight for a couple of hours, while my son was at work..........It is fantastic, to say the least.
> 
> Can be had for under $200 used........that is a steal.


 
  
 Yeah 225i has scored well in value, but rarely regret the sr325is.. Either way I cheat a bit and give them a little bass boost which I believe respond well. In some aspects, I can compare the detailed,grainy highs that it shares with the hd800. THe 325 can go low, but harder to achieve favorable effects in the sub-region.. acceptable though. I don't think I'll be getting rid of the sr335is any time soon... or ever.


----------



## whirlwind

mickeyvee said:


>


 

 I am assuming that bass sounds quite nice for you


----------



## markm1

swspiers said:


> I think the 225i is the greatest $200 can on the market, and at less than 1/3 the price of the RS1i, it's the best bargain in Grado's stellar line-up.
> 
> And now that I'm feeding them with a Burson Soloist (thanks again, Jay), I find them to be an even better value.
> 
> Black Sabbath 'Master of Reality' --> flac --> Oppo BDP-103---> Burson Soloist--->225i = awe inspiring!


 

 You and I both-listening to Bob Dylan's loose and wild 1975 Rolling Thunder Review Bootleg Vol. 5. Sabbath and Dylan-definitely Grado friendly music.
  
 Don't feel bad about not ponying up to the big leagues. If you want to get there you will. I'm in the same boat. It's all about priorities.
  
 Personally, I'm saving and throwing money at my speaker system as most of my listening is thru speakers. I'll be upgrading shelf speakers and maybe getting a nicer CDP before spending comparable $ at more expensive cans and amps.
  
 For the moment I'm good with my 225i and Asgard 2-$450 very well spent.
  
 Rome wasn't built in a day and neither will my hi fi. As long as you've got a way to listen to your music. It sure as hell beats stock Ipod ear buds!


----------



## whirlwind

talisman42 said:


> Yeah 225i has scored well in value, but rarely regret the sr325is.. Either way I cheat a bit and give them a little bass boost which I believe respond well. In some aspects, I can compare the detailed,grainy highs that it shares with the hd800. THe 325 can go low, but harder to achieve favorable effects in the sub-region.. acceptable though. I don't think I'll be getting rid of the sr335is any time soon.


 
 My son had the TTVJ flats on his 225i, and they sounded great
  
 I really do not like the flats on my RS1i.....I think they are perfect with the L cushion.
  
 I had the 325i and loved it very much.
  
 Fast, in your face cans......loved them for rock......did not have the flats to try on them when I had them.
  
 I had the chromies....sweet looking cans.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> I think the 225i is the greatest $200 can on the market, and at less than 1/3 the price of the RS1i, it's the best bargain in Grado's stellar line-up.
> 
> And now that I'm feeding them with a Burson Soloist (thanks again, Jay), I find them to be an even better value.
> 
> Black Sabbath 'Master of Reality' --> flac --> Oppo BDP-103---> Burson Soloist--->225i = awe inspiring!


 

 do you have the bowls taped ? or naked ??


----------



## joseph69

semicoln said:


> I wouldn't say I'm hurting or missing out, I've got jay's 225i and a pair of MS2i with a Magni/modi combo that I enjoy immensely. I'm just not in the major leagues with the RS, PS, or GS like a lot of dudes on here lately.


 
 I wouldn't say you are missing out either!
 And IMO your not in the minor league either!
 I have the 80i's, 325is's, and the RS1i's, and had the MS2i's, and the MS2i's are awesome headphones!


----------



## MickeyVee

Still deciding.. definitely a mid-bass hump that provides a fuller sound which I like, especially at lower volumes. Somewhat flabby and bottoms out at times but then again, that's relative to the HD800 which can go subterranian.  Definitely like the sound better than the Momentums which goes deeper but is really loose. Now that I have the PS500, which provide an overall fuller signature with much better mids, highs and separation, the Momentums may go up for sale unless I keep them just for travelling.
 Just to put things in perspective cost wise, Momentums = 1/2 PS500 = 1/2 HD800.  Just wish the PS500 were built like the Momentums.
  
 Quote:


whirlwind said:


> I am assuming that bass sounds quite nice for you


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> I wouldn't say you are missing out either!
> And IMO your not in the minor league either!
> I have the 80i's, 325is's, and the RS1i's, and had the MS2i's, and the MS2i's are awesome headphones!


 

 I would love to hear the MS2i


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> I would love to hear the MS2i


 

 oh come on, admit, you want to hear them all !!


----------



## semicoln

jaywillin said:


> no, what i was talking about noise wise, is the vali's tube is microphonic, i had a very early one, so it would ring longer,(less than a minute) before it went silent, than it did with the he5-le i had at the time, and the lcd2
> and by the way, the he5-le loved the vali !!
> i have a second vali now, schiit made some changes, the ringing is much better


 
  
 A late model Vali sounds like a pretty safe gamble, and if it just gives me a bit more warmth then it will be money well spent. I tried the flat pads and I don't like them at all. Taped (like you suggested) or even untaped L-cush on the 225 is great. I'll be keeping my savings jar for RS1i going, however.


----------



## whirlwind

semicoln said:


> A late model Vali sounds like a pretty safe gamble, and if it just gives me a bit more warmth then it will be money well spent. I tried the flat pads and I don't like them at all. Taped (like you suggested) or even untaped L-cush on the 225 is great. I'll be keeping my savings jar for RS1i going, however.


 

 Smart man


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> I would love to hear the MS2i


 
 The MS2i is a very powerful, full bodied, neutral, well balanced sounding headphone IMO!
 I just preferred the 325is's, just a matter of taste, but I must say, one night I was listening to Audioslave with the MS2i's, at a pretty high volume (which is not normal for me), and I was left speechless after about 2hrs of listening, and not to mention def, and I can still recall that experience sharply in my mind, I'll never forget it.


----------



## JoeDoe

How 'bout some eye candy for my Grado fam?
  

 From left to right:
  
 Ebony SR80i
 325is
 Padauk SR80i
 Walnut SennGrado with braided cable by Yew Audio


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> The MS2i is a very powerful, full bodied, neutral, well balanced sounding headphone IMO!
> I just preferred the 325is's, just a matter of taste, but I must say, one night I was listening to Audioslave with the MS2i's, at a pretty high volume (which is not normal for me), and I was left speechless after about 2hrs of listening, and not to mention def, and I can still recall that experience sharply in my mind, I'll never forget it.


 

 Did you listen to them with the woo


----------



## whirlwind

joedoe said:


> How 'bout some eye candy for my Grado fam?
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> ...


 

 Very nice....I had chromies just like yours....great cans


----------



## hsubox

whirlwind said:


> I just noticed....we have the same three cans in our house that is in your sig.


 

 Great minds listen alike!


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> How 'bout some eye candy for my Grado fam?
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> ...


 

 damn boy ! grado porn !!


----------



## whirlwind

hsubox said:


> Great minds listen alike!


 
 Yeah.....hahaha.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....here's to ya!
  


jaywillin said:


> damn boy ! grado porn !!


 
 LOL....yeah for sure......great stuff!


----------



## JoeDoe

To qualify gentlemen, two of those will be FS at some point.


----------



## swspiers

markm1 said:


> Don't feel bad about not ponying up to the big leagues. If you want to get there you will. I'm in the same boat. It's all about priorities.


 
 I love the sentiment, and I agree about priorities.
  
 I'm pretty sure I've ponied up to the big leagues, or at least AAA
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Guess I should update my signature...


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> I love the sentiment, and I agree about priorities.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I've ponied up to the big leagues, or at least AAA
> 
> ...


 

 yeah, you're about in the big show now


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Did you listen to them with the woo


 
 No, at that time I did not have a dedicated headphone amp, I listened through my Sony CDP-C701ES- Adcom GTP-400 Pre-amp/tuner with the Meridian 203 D/A converter. My 325is's out of the Woo actually sound like a mix of the MS2i/325is, they sound great! I do like both models, but I preferred the 325's, so with the Woo its like I have them both.


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> yeah, you're about in the big show now


 

 Whew!  Now I feel validated  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 BTW- my 225i's are taped.  Best.  Mod. Ever. (and really cheap)


----------



## VALIENTE

whirlwind said:


> Just grab the best Grado that you can afford to hold you over....even the SR60i has the Grado signature......heck...it is an awesome headphone.


 
 This is it. Grado flavor is addicting. I assume every Grado headphone is injected with a "drug" thing that ears are always asking for.  Now I'm hooked. Grado fan-Valiente.


----------



## whirlwind

valiente said:


> This is it. Grado flavor is addicting. I assume every Grado headphone is injected with a "drug" thing that ears are always asking for.  Now I'm hooked. Grado fan-Valiente.


 

 I am thinking pretty much like you


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Whew!  Now I feel validated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 you are correct sir , it just nails the amount of bass needed !


----------



## stacker45

Well semicoln, it's been 7 years now since I have joined the dark side (Grado), and in that time, I have had the chance to hear pretty much every Grado models, and even though I'm lucky enough to own what I consider to be desireable Grados, my SR80i still manage to amaze me, everytime I put them on.And even though I prefer the sound of my other Grados, when you factor in the SR80's low  price, and the fact they can sound good out of just about anything, including a canary's butt, it's easy to see why they're so popular.
  
 As I've said before, If I'm ever foced to sell my other Grados, I could be very happy with my SR80i as my only pair of headphones.
  
 Oh!, by the way, I have the L-cush on my SR80i.


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> Well semicoln, it's been 7 years now since I have joined the dark side (Grado), and in that time, I have had the chance to hear pretty much every Grado models, and even though I'm lucky enough to own what I consider to be desireable Grados, my SR80i still manage to amaze me, everytime I put them on.And even though I prefer the sound of my other Grados, when you factor in the SR80's low  price, and the fact they can sound good out of just about anything, including a canary's butt, it's easy to see why they're so popular.
> 
> As I've said before, If I'm ever foced to sell my other Grados, I could be very happy with my SR80i as my only pair of headphones.
> 
> Oh!, by the way, I have the L-cush on my SR80i.


 

 Yeah....that is quite the great compliment to the SR80


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Well semicoln, it's been 7 years now since I have joined the dark side (Grado), and in that time, I have had the chance to hear pretty much every Grado models, and even though I'm lucky enough to own what I consider to be desireable Grados, my SR80i still manage to amaze me, everytime I put them on.And even though I prefer the sound of my other Grados, when you factor in the SR80's low  price, and the fact they can sound good out of just about anything, including a canary's butt, it's easy to see why they're so popular.
> 
> As I've said before, If I'm ever foced to sell my other Grados, I could be very happy with my SR80i as my only pair of headphones.
> 
> Oh!, by the way, I have the L-cush on my SR80i.


 
 Agree 100%.
 Theres something about the 80i's that is unique sounding to me, and I've always said this also.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> No, at that time I did not have a dedicated headphone amp, I listened through my Sony CDP-C701ES- Adcom GTP-400 Pre-amp/tuner with the Meridian 203 D/A converter. My 325is's out of the Woo actually sound like a mix of the MS2i/325is, they sound great! I do like both models, but I preferred the 325's, so with the Woo its like I have them both.


 

 I thought that was the case, just not sure.
  
 You use any other cans but Grado's thru the woo ?
  
 It is a great looking amp.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> I thought that was the case, just not sure.
> 
> You use any other cans but Grado's thru the woo ?
> 
> It is a great looking amp.


 
 Thank you, and no I only own Grados. But in the past I've owned some Koss headphones, Bose, and Sony, but I wasn't into headphones at that time (25+years ago), I was into speaker systems, but due to my recent blindness/living space I turned to headphones and I'm so glad that I did because even though back in the day I had a very nice system, what I hear out of my headphone rigs probably would have cost $20,000+ to hear what I'm hearing from my headphone set up. I'm very impressed with headphones, I never knew what I was missing, and I was missing a lot!


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Thank you, and no I only own Grados. But in the past I've owned some Koss headphones, Bose, and Sony, but I wasn't into headphones at that time (25+years ago), I was into speaker systems, but due to my recent blindness/living space I turned to headphones and I'm so glad that I did because even though back in the day I had a very nice system, what I hear out of my headphone rigs probably would have cost $20,000+ to hear what I'm hearing from my headphone set up. I'm very impressed with headphones, I never knew what I was missing, and I was missing a lot!


 

 +1


----------



## tupi3

joseph69 said:


> The MS2i is a very powerful, full bodied, neutral, well balanced sounding headphone IMO!
> I just preferred the 325is's, just a matter of taste, but I must say, one night I was listening to Audioslave with the MS2i's, at a pretty high volume (which is not normal for me), and I was left speechless after about 2hrs of listening, and not to mention def, and I can still recall that experience sharply in my mind, I'll never forget it.


 
 You're speaking about the MS2i's as something that leaves you speechless and that you'll never forget the experience... Damn, you're making me impatient waiting for my MS Pros lol! For a week or two I have to bear some 15€ Koss earbuds. Nothing against Koss, but really, for 15€ you can't get good sound quality. Don't have anything else laying around either as I already sold my SR325is. They were great headphones as well, I just wanted something even better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 e: The first song that I'm going to listen to with my new gear will be User-Maat-Re by Nile. Has an awesome acoustic intro and after that the drums and electric guitars/bass kick in. Any death/ or just metal head in general should check it out! .FLAC of course.


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> You and I both-listening to Bob Dylan's loose and wild 1975 Rolling Thunder Review Bootleg Vol. 5. Sabbath and Dylan-definitely Grado friendly music.
> 
> Don't feel bad about not ponying up to the big leagues. If you want to get there you will. I'm in the same boat. It's all about priorities.
> 
> ...


 
  
  


swspiers said:


> I love the sentiment, and I agree about priorities.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I've ponied up to the big leagues, or at least AAA
> 
> ...


 

 gentleman, i give you the big leagues !!         http://www.head-fi.org/t/701983/cavalli-audio-liquid-gold-with-abyss-ab-1266-head-fi-tv


----------



## HPiper

stacker45 said:


> Well semicoln, it's been 7 years now since I have joined the dark side (Grado), and in that time, I have had the chance to hear pretty much every Grado models, and even though I'm lucky enough to own what I consider to be desireable Grados, my SR80i still manage to amaze me, everytime I put them on.And even though I prefer the sound of my other Grados, when you factor in the SR80's low  price, and the fact they can sound good out of just about anything, including a canary's butt, it's easy to see why they're so popular.
> 
> As I've said before, If I'm ever foced to sell my other Grados, I could be very happy with my SR80i as my only pair of headphones.
> 
> Oh!, by the way, I have the L-cush on my SR80i.


 

 I cant help but ask, how did you plug your headphones into a canary's butt and what did you hear? I have to think the canary wasn't very pleased in any event.Now I just can not get that picture out of my mind, thank you very much


----------



## tomb

stacker45 said:


> Well semicoln, it's been 7 years now since I have joined the dark side (Grado), and in that time, I have had the chance to hear pretty much every Grado models, and even though I'm lucky enough to own what I consider to be desireable Grados, my SR80i still manage to amaze me, everytime I put them on.And even though I prefer the sound of my other Grados, when you factor in the SR80's low  price, and the fact they can sound good out of just about anything, including a canary's butt, it's easy to see why they're so popular.
> 
> As I've said before, If I'm ever foced to sell my other Grados, I could be very happy with my SR80i as my only pair of headphones.
> 
> Oh!, by the way, I have the L-cush on my SR80i.


 

 Good post!  IMHO, Grado made a mistake by changing the SR80's to flat pads.  They used to always come with bowls.


----------



## fleasbaby

hpiper said:


> I cant help but ask, how did you plug your headphones into a canary's butt and what did you hear? I have to think the canary wasn't very pleased in any event.Now I just can not get that picture out of my mind, thank you very much


 

 I am sure the canary appreciated the fact that the SR80 come with a 1/8th as opposed to a 1/4 inch jack.


----------



## JoeDoe

fleasbaby said:


> I am sure the canary appreciated the fact that the SR80 come with a 1/8th as opposed to a 1/4 inch jack.


 
 Hahaha, just spit out my lunch!


----------



## talisman42

fleasbaby said:


> I am sure the canary appreciated the fact that the SR80 come with a 1/8th as opposed to a 1/4 inch jack.


 
 OMG lol


----------



## sinnottj

tomb said:


> Good post!  IMHO, Grado made a mistake by changing the SR80's to flat pads.  They used to always come with bowls.




My theory is that this was a business decision to better differentiate the more consumer-orientated 60/80/125 models from the mid (225/325) and high end (RS1/2 etc.) models.

The pads make the sound a bit bassier, but also handily degrade the sound quality a bit, making the step up to the higher-end models seem more instantly obvious than it might be if the 80/125 still came with bowl pads... Not criticising Grado here, I think it was a good decision, in terms of business model.


----------



## joseph69

tupi3 said:


> You're speaking about the MS2i's as something that leaves you speechless and that you'll never forget the experience... Damn, you're making me impatient waiting for my MS Pros lol! For a week or two I have to bear some 15€ Koss earbuds. Nothing against Koss, but really, for 15€ you can't get good sound quality. Don't have anything else laying around either as I already sold my SR325is. They were great headphones as well, I just wanted something even better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I also own the RS1i's, and love their sound. I've never heard the MS Pro, but I'm sure you are going to love them.
 To me between the 325is/MS2i there is a noticeable sound difference, so I would assume there is a noticeable difference between the RS1i/MS Pro. From what I've read the MS Pro is a bit more tamed in the highs and maybe a bit darker sounding than the RS1i's. Noticing this between the 325is/MS2i helped me decide to go with the RS1i's, being I prefer a bit brighter sound. In any event when your MS Pro's arrive, enjoy them!
 BTW, sorry to get you all amped up over my comments on the MS2i's, have some patients your MS Pro's will be here soon.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I also own the RS1i's, and love their sound. I've never heard the MS Pro, but I'm sure you are going to love them.
> To me between the 325is/MS2i there is a noticeable sound difference, so I would assume there is a noticeable difference between the RS1i/MS Pro. From what I've read the MS Pro is a bit more tamed in the highs and maybe a bit darker sounding than the RS1i's. Noticing this between the 325is/MS2i helped me decide to go with the RS1i's, being I prefer a bit brighter sound. In any event when your MS Pro's arrive, enjoy them!
> BTW, sorry to get you all amped up over my comments on the MS2i's, have some patients your MS Pro's will be here soon.


 

 hmmmm, a head to head, to head comparison 'twenn the rs1i, the ms pro, and the gs1000i, now that's going to be stuck in my mind for a while


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> hmmmm, a head to head, to head comparison 'twenn the rs1i, the ms pro, and the gs1000i, now that's going to be stuck in my mind for a while


 
 Funny you just mentioned the GS1Ki, I just ordered them 2 minutes ago from Crutchfield, they'll be here by this Wednesday, + free shipping/no tax to N.Y.
 Now I'm in the same boat as you LOL!!!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Funny you just mentioned the GS1Ki, I just ordered them 2 minutes ago from Crutchfield, they'll be here by this Wednesday, + free shipping/no tax to N.Y.
> Now I'm in the same boat as you LOL!!!


 

 i've ordered a few things from crutchfield , 60 days return policy ? killer !
  
 the same, cept for power, i keep looking at that damn woo site !


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i've ordered a few things from crutchfield , 60 days return policy ? killer !
> 
> the same, cept for power, i keep looking at that damn woo site !


 
 Jay, I was just going to PM you about this!
 Thanks for the info on Crutchfield. The GS's that I chickened out on from eBay sold for $805.00 I'm so glad you filled me in on this because now I'll have a brand new pair for retail $995.00, as you've read, free shipping/no tax, plus if they don't suit me, I have the 60 day return policy and all I pay is shipping back to Crutchfiel for $10.00. I paid about $770.00 + gas/tolls to buy my RS1i's from B&H Photo, wish I would have used Crutchfield. But you know whats going to happen…there most probably going to live with me, I know you know how that goes LOL! Thanks again. Also I know as well as you know, if you keep looking at the Woo site, your going to break, sooner or later, probably sooner LOL!
 How is the MAD?
 Why are you considering the Woo, being you just got the MAD? Not that you don't need to have a reason to own both LOL!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Jay, I was just going to PM you about this!
> Thanks for the info on Crutchfield. The GS's that I chickened out on from eBay sold for $805.00 I'm so glad you filled me in on this because now I'll have a brand new pair for retail $995.00, as you've read, free shipping/no tax, plus if they don't suit me, I have the 60 day return policy and all I pay is shipping back to Crutchfiel for $10.00. I paid about $770.00 + gas/tolls to buy my RS1i's from B&H Photo, wish I would have used Crutchfield. But you know whats going to happen…there most probably going to live with me, I know you know how that goes LOL! Thanks again. Also I know as well as you know, if you keep looking at the Woo site, your going to break, sooner or later, probably sooner LOL!
> How is the MAD?
> Why are you considering the Woo, being you just got the MAD? Not that you don't need to have a reason to own both LOL!


 
  
 my thinking is (haha) being that i generally like the lcd's, me being a grado head at heart, they are a tad warmish at times
 so, i'm really interested in the lcd x, or the new hifiman 560 thats coming out soon.
 both of these shouldn't need the mjo, and if there was a tube amp that could be good with the "audeze, hifiman" types out there that'd be pretty cool
 the wa7, wa6, or 6se,
 but mostly, they are just soooooooo purdy !!


----------



## joseph69

*Jay*, are the GS1Ki mids much more recessed than the RS1i's?


----------



## jaywillin

Well, to me, maybe a little, but its probably more due to there being more bass I'd say, but hey, that's just me


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> Well, to me, maybe a little, but its probably more due to there being more bass I'd say, but hey, that's just me


 
 Thanks, I'm just curious because I find the mids on the RS's very intimate, which I like, and I'm hoping the GS's are also intimate + more.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Funny you just mentioned the GS1Ki, I just ordered them 2 minutes ago from Crutchfield, they'll be here by this Wednesday, + free shipping/no tax to N.Y.
> Now I'm in the same boat as you LOL!!!


 

 Congrats, Joseph.....please leave your impressions of them.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Thanks, I'm just curious because I find the mids on the RS's very intimate, which I like, and I'm hoping the GS's are also intimate + more.


 

 well, you'll get to find out for yourself pretty soon dude !


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Congrats, Joseph.....please leave your impressions of them.


 
 Thanks, I definitely will, Should be here Wednesday.
  


jaywillin said:


> well, you'll get to find out for yourself pretty soon dude !


 
 I know, I just can't wait, you know what I mean.


----------



## BillsonChang007

Modded my Grado... love it! xD


----------



## SJWorne

billsonchang007 said:


> Modded my Grado... love it! xD


 
 We want to seeeeee it


----------



## BillsonChang007

sjworne said:


> We want to seeeeee it




Way too shy to show it haha... It was really done ugly on the grill xD I got pissed of losing the glue so I use a scissor to cut it xD but I love how they sound now! Will get a grill to cover that hole and start starving for woodies xD 

Lesson learn: never mod a headphone when you are in a bad mood, you will lose passion xD


----------



## jaywillin

a little ditty to enjoy !


----------



## LugBug1

A recent purchase of mine


----------



## bbophead

Beauty!
  
 I'm jelly.


----------



## joseph69

lugbug1 said:


> A recent purchase of mine


 
 Nice! They look like their in perfect condition, good luck!


----------



## parbaked

lugbug1 said:


> A recent purchase of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Those are real beauties LB1! 
 That wood looks so good...


----------



## LugBug1

Thanks guys, yeah they are in great shape. My first wood buttons. I've owned the RS1i's before and they are very similar sounding as you would expect I suppose. But I do think that the older button models are tuned more for the flat pads. I have to EQ to add bass and tone down the treble with the L cush pads. But the soundstage is deeper and the sound is more airy with the L's and this I like.


----------



## LugBug1

Currently driving them with a Sansui AU-505 (1973) with very good results. With the flat pads I don't need to use the tones controls as the balance is perfect. But as mentioned above a few tweaks with these pads and the sound is amazing.


----------



## CH23

lugbug1 said:


> Thanks guys, yeah they are in great shape. My first wood buttons. I've owned the RS1i's before and they are very similar sounding as you would expect I suppose. But I do think that the older button models are tuned more for the flat pads. I have to EQ to add bass and tone down the treble with the L cush pads. But the soundstage is deeper and the sound is more airy with the L's and this I like.




Congrats on those RS-2's! You don't see them around much...

I modded mine to have more bass (by punching some of the holes on the back of the drivers)
And put G-cush on them (the L-cush don't play nice with my ears)
This made the treble less and bass a bit "heavier" so to me it's now in a better balance.


----------



## whirlwind

Thanks for that diddy, Jay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 The wood on those RS2 classics is just beautiful....congrats


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Thanks for that diddy, Jay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 your welcome
 i'd heard of gary clark jr, but never listened, i was impressed to say the least !


----------



## whirlwind

I saw him on guitar sessions a couple of weeks ago....good stuff.


----------



## exsion

Does any consider the SR80 a large improvement over the SR60?
 I've always contemplated upgrading but don't know if it would be worth it.  Too bad I didn't know much about headphones before purchasing the 60 after hearing such great reviews.


----------



## joseph69

exsion said:


> Does any consider the SR80 a large improvement over the SR60?
> I've always contemplated upgrading but don't know if it would be worth it.  Too bad I didn't know much about headphones before purchasing the 60 after hearing such great reviews.


 
 Probably not, I own the 80i's, but I've never heard the 60i's, but some say that maybe the 80i's have a bit more bass, and they don't have a heavy bass presence. Most say they pretty much sound the same, hope this helps.


----------



## MickeyVee

Posted pic of my new PS500 and Naim DAC in the 'Show us your Head-Fi station' thread. They have about 120+ hours on them now and the bass is tightening up and the midrange and treble are smoothing out.  
post #16821
 They are really a dark headphone but with a little treble EQ, I'm really liking them. Here's a link to the graph of the PS500 vs RS1 vs HD650. Quite interesting.
post #16824


----------



## Olympus Mons

I currently own a pair of Sennheiser HD650's which I adore for pretty much every genre of music. However, I have to admit a lot of times when I put on some rock or blues I find it a little boring, I would like to put on a rock album and really get into the music which I find a little hard with the 650's so I decided to finally take the plunge on some Grado's. Before I purchased the 650's I had the 325is's in my sights but at the last minute decided to go with the Senns as they seemed more versatile and probably a better place to start. This time I started looking at the RS series and to make a long story short decided to save the $200 and ordered the RS2i's a few days ago. The cans aren't even in my hands yet (should arrive in a day or two) and I'm already starting to second guess myself and think maybe I should have bit the bullet and gone with the RS1i's. Seems like most prefer the 1i's but there are some that like the 2i's better, I have also heard from one or two people that rock is better on the 2i's but that's a matter of preference I'm sure, these headphones will be used for rock, blues, punk and alternative only. I also have a Burson HA-160DS and am anxious to hear what that pairing sounds like. I guess my question is do you think I made a mistake as I can afford the 1i's? It just seems like there are so many different opinions going around with these two models it gets a little confusing. I guess when my 2i's arrive I'll listen to them and go from there and then decide if I want to return them and get the 1i's or not.


----------



## jaywillin

olympus mons said:


> I currently own a pair of Sennheiser HD650's which I adore for pretty much every genre of music. However, I have to admit a lot of times when I put on some rock or blues I find it a little boring, I would like to put on a rock album and really get into the music which I find a little hard with the 650's so I decided to finally take the plunge on some Grado's. Before I purchased the 650's I had the 325is's in my sights but at the last minute decided to go with the Senns as they seemed more versatile and probably a better place to start. This time I started looking at the RS series and to make a long story short decided to save the $200 and ordered the RS2i's a few days ago. The cans aren't even in my hands yet (should arrive in a day or two) and I'm already starting to second guess myself and think maybe I should have bit the bullet and gone with the RS1i's. Seems like most prefer the 1i's but there are some that like the 2i's better, I have also heard from one or two people that rock is better on the 2i's but that's a matter of preference I'm sure, these headphones will be used for rock, blues, punk and alternative only. I also have a Burson HA-160DS and am anxious to hear what that pairing sounds like. I guess my question is do you think I made a mistake as I can afford the 1i's? It just seems like there are so many different opinions going around with these two models it gets a little confusing. I guess when my 2i's arrive I'll listen to them and go from there and then decide if I want to return them and get the 1i's or not.


 

 you answered your own question, listen, and decide then, you could ask 10-15 folks here , "what your favorite grado??" you'd get a lot of different answers, and half the fun , for me anyway, is the hunt, i haven't heard the 2, i have the 1, and i'm listening to it right now
 it sounds sublime ! , tomorrow i may be listening to the gs1000i, and i most likely say the same thing, so, just enjoy the ride


----------



## stacker45

Wow Olympus mons, I'm surprised you were hesitating between Senns HD650 and the Grado SR325is, these two VERY different animals, we're talking sleeping pills vs energy drinks here.. And don't sweat your choice of the RS2i over the RS1i, they're fine sounding headphones, and will wake you up from the deep slumber that your HD650 have got you into. And if if you ever end up getting the RS1i somewhwere down the road, you'll just appreciate them even more.
  
 Personnally, I would've chosen the Bushmills over the RS2i, but I think the production has stopped on them, so that point is more than likely moot. And I've been known for having weird tastes anyways, so take this with the biggest grain of salt you can find.


----------



## Olympus Mons

Yeah, originally I was just wanting to listen to rock/blues that's why I was thinking about getting the 325is' way back when. Then I figured what the hey, I'll just start off with a Swiss Army knife set of cans and went with the 650's when I had the opportunity to snag a pair at a pretty reasonable price, glad I did. I do think rock can sound better though so I'm back looking at Grado's, albeit higher end ones. Anyways, I'll probably test them out for a bit and see how I like them and if they don't speak to me I'll exchange them for some RS1i's since I'm pretty much done with getting feedback from others about them. Seems like you could let 100 people listen to them and you'd probably get 100 different impressions, guess it's time to trust my own ears.


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45....you nailed it.....Grado's are the energy drink for rock cans.....fast ....no nonsense cans for fast no nonsense music....the PRaT is superb!


----------



## jaywillin

olympus mons said:


> Yeah, originally I was just wanting to listen to rock/blues that's why I was thinking about getting the 325is' way back when. Then I figured what the hey, I'll just start off with a Swiss Army knife set of cans and went with the 650's when I had the opportunity to snag a pair at a pretty reasonable price, glad I did. I do think rock can sound better though so I'm back looking at Grado's, albeit higher end ones. Anyways, I'll probably test them out for a bit and see how I like them and if they don't speak to me I'll exchange them for some RS1i's since I'm pretty much done with getting feedback from others about them. *Seems like you could let 100 people listen to them and you'd probably get 100 different impressions, guess it's time to trust my own ears.*


 
 yep, your ears are the best judge , and like i said , have fun !


----------



## jaywillin

oh man, a pair of buttoned rs1's for sale  on the sale thread


----------



## tupi3

****, I had to pay 140€ customs and tax for my Alessandros.


----------



## CH23

jaywillin said:


> oh man, a pair of buttoned rs1's for sale  on the sale thread




Is there a dedicated grado section somewhere? I'm not much of a forum goer(apart from head-fi) and a total noob


----------



## jaywillin

ch23 said:


> Is there a dedicated grado section somewhere? I'm not much of a forum goer(apart from head-fi) and a total noob


 

 if you find one, let me know !


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> oh man, a pair of buttoned rs1's for sale  on the sale thread


 

 Yeah, and for some reason the buttons look better when they are woodied!


----------



## JoeDoe

Finally made it through the winter gridlock. Home with a cup of chai, LD1, Voskhods, 325 chromies and Kind of Blue.

Cold ain't so bad when you ain't in it


----------



## bbophead

joedoe said:


> Finally made it through the winter gridlock. Home with a cup of chai, LD1, Voskhods, 325 chromies and Kind of Blue.
> 
> Cold ain't so bad when you ain't in it


 
 Esp when you with Miles.


----------



## joseph69

Received the GS1Ki's tonight, I'm letting the WA6 warm up, and going to hear how they play together.


----------



## jaywillin

I wondered your status today, can't wait to hear


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> I wondered your status today, can't wait to hear


 
 Thanks, I got them tonight and I've been letting th WA6 warm up for about 30 minutes now, and even though their brand new I'm sure I'll get some idea how I like them prior to burn-in, can't wait!
 I read a review on 6 Moons about the GS1Ki sounding much, much better after about 200hr of burn in. And also the WA6 has maybe 50 hrs on it, and Woo claims it needs about 150hrs to perform at its peak, so a lot of time needs to be invested. I'll try to give some initial impressions on the GS1Ki's after listening for about 2-3hrs.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Thanks, I got them tonight and I've been letting th WA6 warm up for about 30 minutes now, and even though their brand new I'm sure I'll get some idea how I like them prior to burn-in, can't wait!
> I read a review on 6 Moons about the GS1Ki sounding much, much better after about 200hr of burn in. And also the WA6 has maybe 50 hrs on it, and Woo claims it needs about 150hrs to perform at its peak, so a lot of time needs to be invested. I'll try to give some initial impressions on the GS1Ki's after listening for about 2-3hrs.


 

 cool !
 i spent most of this very cold day with the rs1i, tonight, its G time !


----------



## JoeDoe

jaywillin said:


> cool !
> i spent most of this very cold day with the rs1i, tonight, its G time !


 
 G time! Love it.
  
 I'm still on 3(25) time!


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> G time! Love it.
> 
> I'm still on 3(25) time!


 

 3, g, rs, sr, ps, is all (G)rado, all the time lol


----------



## JoeDoe

jaywillin said:


> 3, g, rs, sr, ps, is all (G)rado, all the time lol


 
 Bingo bango!


----------



## jaywillin

winner, winner, chicken dinner (been stuck in my head for some strange reason)


----------



## MickeyVee

It seems to me like the PS is the anti-Grado, at least the PS500 is. It's pretty much the polar opposite to the RS1i through the treble.
 Just sayin'


----------



## jaywillin

mickeyvee said:


> It seems to me like the PS is the anti-Grado, at least the PS500 is. It's pretty much the polar opposite to the RS1i through the treble.
> Just sayin'


 

 it is not your typical grado, the gs1000i too
 the g-cushes help tame the mid bass on the 500 if it is too much for you


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> it is not your typical grado, the gs1000i too
> the g-cushes help tame the mid bass on the 500 if it is too much for you


 

 Too much mid-bass!
  
 Great.  Now you got me curious...
  
 In the meantime, I am still in awe of how the Burson drives the 225i's.  I can't get over it, especially since I never expected the 225i's to 'scale' with better amplification.  I could easily live with this combination for a long, long time.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Too much mid-bass!
> 
> Great.  Now you got me curious...
> 
> In the meantime, I am still in awe of how the Burson drives the 225i's.  I can't get over it, especially since I never expected the 225i's to 'scale' with better amplification.  I could easily live with this combination for a long, long time.


 

 first time i put on the ps500, i thought "this aint no grado !" but it is


----------



## CJG888

Another improbable combination which works really well:

Audio-gd SA31 SE + SR225i

This adds significantly to dynamic headroom and adds back some missing "body". It's very good at low listening levels, and (almost) makes the SR225i suitable for large-scale orchestral music!

Think of this as dropping in a V8....





swspiers said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > it is not your typical grado, the gs1000i too
> ...


----------



## MickeyVee

That's probably why I like it - not your typical Grado - Actually, like the mid-bass - just have to EQ the treble up so it lies somewhere between the native PS500 and the RS1i - nailed it! 
  
 Quote:


jaywillin said:


> it is not your typical grado, the gs1000i too
> the g-cushes help tame the mid bass on the 500 if it is too much for you


----------



## HPiper

Now I have a problem the Burson and the Woo were my two end game amps and apparently both are worthy of that status with the Grado's. So I still have a decision to make. As for the dac I finally decided I am going to play it safe and just get a Bifrost Uber, might not be the best dac out there but it is far from the worst.
  Quick question, I am pretty sure that someone on this forum had a LD1+ and an Asgard 2 at the same time, how did your Grados sound on those two amps and which would you say drove them the best overall? Reason is I found both for sale really cheap, looking to get one or the other for my bedroom system. My Headroom amp is still okay but it is so old I am getting nervous


----------



## swspiers

cjg888 said:


> Another improbable combination which works really well:
> 
> Audio-gd SA31 SE + SR225i
> 
> ...


 

 Funny you should point that out.  I listened to Brahm's Symphony #2 with the 225i's, and you're right.  They are _almost_ suitable.  Really good, but not quite at ortho level.
  
 Another surprising combo for me is the iGrado with the Fiio E10.  Way more meat than I would every expect!


----------



## jaywillin

mickeyvee said:


>


 

 then i think you'd love the gs1000i


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> Now I have a problem the Burson and the Woo were my two end game amps and apparently both are worthy of that status with the Grado's. So I still have a decision to make. As for the dac I finally decided I am going to play it safe and just get a Bifrost Uber, might not be the best dac out there but it is far from the worst.
> Quick question, I am pretty sure that someone on this forum had a LD1+ and an Asgard 2 at the same time, how did your Grados sound on those two amps and which would you say drove them the best overall? Reason is I found both for sale really cheap, looking to get one or the other for my bedroom system. My Headroom amp is still okay but it is so old I am getting nervous


 

 had both at the same time, both good, but i'd take the LD for grado's, but the A2 you got some flexibility, sound LD, features A2, thats my take


----------



## swspiers

hpiper said:


> Now I have a problem the Burson and the Woo were my two end game amps and apparently both are worthy of that status with the Grado's. So I still have a decision to make. As for the dac I finally decided I am going to play it safe and just get a Bifrost Uber, might not be the best dac out there but it is far from the worst.
> Quick question, I am pretty sure that someone on this forum had a LD1+ and an Asgard 2 at the same time, how did your Grados sound on those two amps and which would you say drove them the best overall? Reason is I found both for sale really cheap, looking to get one or the other for my bedroom system. My Headroom amp is still okay but it is so old I am getting nervous


 

 +1 on the Burson as end game.  I'm also interested in a dac.  The analog our of the Oppo is very, very clear and revealing, but can be really harsh on some recordings.  The Bifrost Uber is on my list, but so is the upcoming Yggdrasil, which would definitely be end-game (I hope).  The only reason I'm interested in that dac is because I think my next venture will be into Stax territory, most likely the SR-007


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> +1 on the Burson as end game.  I'm also interested in a dac.  The analog our of the Oppo is very, very clear and revealing, but can be really harsh on some recordings.  The Bifrost Uber is on my list, but so is the upcoming Yggdrasil, which would definitely be end-game (I hope).  The only reason I'm interested in that dac is because I think my next venture will be into Stax territory, most likely the SR-007


 

 i might have something you might be interested in


----------



## joseph69

So here are my first impressions on the GS1Ki's…the right driver is D.O.A.!!! So they will be going back to Crutchfield tomorrow. One good thing is that I had the opportunity to put the (G) cushions on the RS1i's, and they sounded pretty good. I thought they would lose a lot of the overall bass, but they didn't, but they did lose a lot of the bass punch/slam and the bass wasn't as tight/controlled, the mid-range was set back a bit more and much mellower and the highs tamed down but not by very much though. I felt it was also harder for me to hear the detail/clarity, and the soundstage was a bit wider, but to me it was harder to hear some of the instruments due to the more recessed sound of the mid-range, they seemed too distant... but all in all they did sound nice in a different way, but I still prefer the (L) cushions for their immediacy that they bring. They bring much more liveliness to the music for me. From what I've read it sounds like the RS1i's with the (G) cushions sound very similar to what others describe between the RS/GS, so I'm thinking I'm not even going to ask for another pair of GS's and save myself $995.00, and purchase the (G) cushions instead, and swap them out depending if I want an aggressive/mellower sound. *Jay*, I know you own both of these headphones, if/when you get a  chance can you listen to the GS's with the (L) cushions and give me your opinion on wether or not they sound like the RS's? I know you've already listened to the RS's with the (G) cushions and said you did like them, (IYO where the RS's with the (G) cushions very close to the sound of the GS's? Also would you say the RS/GS sound very similar with the cushions swapped out between the two? Thanks.


----------



## stacker45

That sucks Joseph. I just hope that you'll like the GS1000i as much as I do. They're great headphones. They have a lot going for them. When I bought my PS1000, I thought about selling my GS, but I just can't bring myself to do it. They're so light and comfortable, especially compared to my big boned HP/PS1000.
  
 I hope things work out for the best, keep us posted.


----------



## whirlwind

Very sorry to hear that thr right driver was DOA, joseph......man, you really have some bad luck.
  
 I too would be interested to know how the GS1000i sounds with the L-cushions.....I would more than likely like the smaller soundstage.....which I assume it would have with the g-cush.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> That sucks Joseph. I just hope that you'll like the GS1000i as much as I do. They're great headphones. They have a lot going for them. When I bought my PS1000, I thought about selling my GS, but I just can't bring myself to do it. They're so light and comfortable, especially compared to my big boned HP/PS1000.
> 
> I hope things work out for the best, keep us posted.


 
 Yeah, like I said, I'm thinking the RS's sound very similar to the GS's, because the RS's did sound good last night with the (G) cushions, so I'm going to wait for Jay to reply if the GS's with the (L) cushions sound like the RS's, vice versa. I'm really thinking they do, and if thesis the case I'll just buy some (G) cushions for the RS's.


whirlwind said:


> Very sorry to hear that thr right driver was DOA, joseph......man, you really have some bad luck.
> 
> I too would be interested to know how the GS1000i sounds with the L-cushions.....I would more than likely like the smaller soundstage.....which I assume it would have with the g-cush.


 
 Thanks, I know I'm really having some bad luck lately with some purchases LOL! But what am I going to do? The best part is that I got the last pair of GS's Crutchfield had in stock, so even if I wanted to try them, I would have to go somewhere else, or wait for them to restock. I'll see what they say today.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> So here are my first impressions on the GS1Ki's…the right driver is D.O.A.!!! So they will be going back to Crutchfield tomorrow. One good thing is that I had the opportunity to put the (G) cushions on the RS1i's, and they sounded pretty good. I thought they would lose a lot of the overall bass, but they didn't, but they did lose a lot of the bass punch/slam and the bass wasn't as tight/controlled, the mid-range was set back a bit more and much mellower and the highs tamed down but not by very much though. I felt it was also harder for me to hear the detail/clarity, and the soundstage was a bit wider, but to me it was harder to hear some of the instruments due to the more recessed sound of the mid-range, they seemed too distant... but all in all they did sound nice in a different way, but I still prefer the (L) cushions for their immediacy that they bring. They bring much more liveliness to the music for me. From what I've read it sounds like the RS1i's with the (G) cushions sound very similar to what others describe between the RS/GS, so I'm thinking I'm not even going to ask for another pair of GS's and save myself $995.00, and purchase the (G) cushions instead, and swap them out depending if I want an aggressive/mellower sound. *Jay*, I know you own both of these headphones, if/when you get a  chance can you listen to the GS's with the (L) cushions and give me your opinion on wether or not they sound like the RS's? I know you've already listened to the RS's with the (G) cushions and said you did like them, (IYO where the RS's with the (G) cushions very close to the sound of the GS's? Also would you say the RS/GS sound very similar with the cushions swapped out between the two? Thanks.


 

 sorry to hear, you do seem a bit "snakebit" lately buddy !!
 as for changing the pads on the gs, i haven't done so yet, i've thought about it briefly, i'll give it a go today, they just sound so good , perfect with the g's
 i really think the 2 the rs1i and gs1000i are such a great combo, like the rs1i and the 500, just better,
 i'll say this about the gs1000i the "if" situation
 if i could only have one headphone(and not just grado), but it didn't have to be cheap,  the gs would be it, easily
 its light, comfortable, and to me, has to real weakness, there are things that i feel could be better with the rs1i, sometimes i like a little more bass, the lcd2, sometimes its a little too warm, but the gs1000i, is pretty damn close to just right !
 now we'll get to see if i'll still feel this way when the LCD X gets here ! made a deal last night


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Yeah, like I said, I'm thinking the RS's sound very similar to the GS's, because the RS's did sound good last night with the (G) cushions, so I'm going to wait for Jay to reply if the GS's with the (L) cushions sound like the RS's, vice versa. I'm really thinking they do, and if thesis the case I'll just buy some (G) cushions for the RS's.
> Thanks, I know I'm really having some bad luck lately with some purchases LOL! But what am I going to do? The best part is that I got the last pair of GS's Crutchfield had in stock, so even if I wanted to try them, I would have to go somewhere else, or wait for them to restock. I'll see what they say today.


 

 joseph, i really would encourage you to let crutchfield send you another pair, and listen for yourself, i'm going try the L's on the gs,
 and to me, anyone who love's, has grado's, especially more than one model, should have the flats, the L, and the G pads all on hand
 its easily the best, easiest , most cost effective mod there is, throw in some tape , and you never have to open up or solder or poke holes
 and potentially kill a headphone !


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> joseph, i really would encourage you to let crutchfield send you another pair, and listen for yourself, i'm going try the L's on the gs,
> and to me, anyone who love's, has grado's, especially more than one model, should have the flats, the L, and the G pads all on hand
> its easily the best, easiest , most cost effective mod there is, throw in some tape , and you never have to open up or solder or poke holes
> and potentially kill a headphone !


 
 I have S, S quarter modded L, and TTVJ flats, the only ones I don't have are the G's, I used to have them but hated them on my 325's so I got rid of them. I purchased the last pair of GS's from Crutchfields stock because I did ask them to send another pair if they had them, but when I ordered them their site said low stock and the guy told me I got the last pair, and they don't know when they are going to get them in, so in the meantime I got a refund and I'll call them in a week or so and see if they have more in stock, because I would really like to compare them to the RS's, and see if its just a matter of the G's between the two. In the meantime I'm going to order some G's to do some more listening with the RS's, thanks Jay.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I have S, S quarter modded L, and TTVJ flats, the only ones I don't have are the G's, I used to have them but hated them on my 325's so I got rid of them. I purchased the last pair of GS's from Crutchfields stock because I did ask them to send another pair if they had them, but when I ordered them their site said low stock and the guy told me I got the last pair, and they don't know when they are going to get them in, so in the meantime I got a refund and I'll call them in a week or so and see if they have more in stock, because I would really like to compare them to the RS's, and see if its just a matter of the G's between the two. In the meantime I'm going to order some G's to do some more listening with the RS's, thanks Jay.


 

 i like the flats on the rs1i more than the g's


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i like the flats on the rs1i more than the g's


 
 I like the flats the best on the 80i's, but still prefer the (L's) over all of them, on all of my Grados.


----------



## ferday

joseph69 said:


> I like the flats the best on the 80i's, but still prefer the (L's) over all of them, on all of my Grados.


 
  
 interesting because i prefer (by a small margin) the flats on my 80's (i find it adds to the in-your-face sound of the 80's), and don't like the flats at all on the RS1 (muddies the bass and congests the sound too much).  i'm still waiting for my G's and spare flats to arrive...


----------



## JoeDoe

joseph69 said:


> I like the flats the best on the 80i's, but still prefer the (L's) over all of them, on all of my Grados.


 
 Couldn't agree more. If I had to live with one for the rest of my days, it'd definitely be the L.


----------



## joseph69

ferday said:


> interesting because i prefer (by a small margin) the flats on my 80's (i find it adds to the in-your-face sound of the 80's), and don't like the flats at all on the RS1 (muddies the bass and congests the sound too much).  i'm still waiting for my G's and spare flats to arrive...


 
  
  


joedoe said:


> Couldn't agree more. If I had to live with one for the rest of my days, it'd definitely be the L.


 
 I like the flats on the 80i's sometimes because they add more bass for some recordings.


----------



## jaywillin

L's on the gs1000i, first impressions
 some tracks, too much bass BUT the midrange is there, highs sweet, detailed, the soundstage collapses of course, more "typical" grado
 overall sound is more typical grado, but still sounds "bigger" yet another combination !


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> L's on the gs1000i, first impressions
> some tracks, too much bass BUT the midrange is there, highs sweet, detailed, the soundstage collapses of course, more "typical" grado
> overall sound is more typical grado, but still sounds "bigger" yet another combination !


 
 So would you say the GS's sound just like the RS's with the (L's), and vise versa?
 Asking because I'm trying to find out if they are pretty much the same headphones/drivers with different cushions. If so I'll just buy the (G's) cushions for the RS's and forget about the GS1Ki's.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> L's on the gs1000i, first impressions
> some tracks, too much bass BUT the midrange is there, highs sweet, detailed, the soundstage collapses of course, more "typical" grado
> overall sound is more typical grado, but still sounds "bigger" yet another combination !


 

 This is pretty much as I expected then.....very interesting, indeed.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> This is pretty much as I expected then.....very interesting, indeed.


 
  What exactly do you mean by this?


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> What exactly do you mean by this?


 

 Well.....I figured the L-Cush would add bass.....whenever I put the G-cush on it seems to lose alittle bass.
  
 It also gets a wider soundstage when I use a G-cushion.
  
 So, what jay is saying makes perfect sense to me..
  
 I have tried the G-cush on 4 different Grados....soundstage was bigger....always
  
 Bass was less.....always
  
 I am sure that the drivers make up for more than the pads.....but for the most part.....I feel like I know what to expect from each Grado pad.....just from experimenting.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Well.....I figured the L-Cush would add bass.....whenever I put the G-cush on it seems to lose alittle bass.
> 
> It also gets a wider soundstage when I use a G-cushion.
> 
> ...


 
 I agree with what you are saying with the 325's, but when I put the (G's) on the RS's, I thought they had a nice all around bass presence, but it didn't have that tight/slam to it.
 And he driver part between the RS/GS is what I'm trying to find out from Jay, being he has both models/pads.


----------



## jaywillin

now, this is my opinion, and only a short time with the L's on the gs1000i
 i believe the gs1000i to be a better headphonethan the rs1i, with the L's, there is more bass than the rs1i
 some may like it, some may not
 but the mids are better, the treble is better,
  
 and as the say "your mileage may vary"


----------



## jaywillin

i do listen to more than just hippy music !!


----------



## HPiper

jaywillin said:


> now, this is my opinion, and only a short time with the L's on the gs1000i
> i believe the gs1000i to be a better headphonethan the rs1i, with the L's, there is more bass than the rs1i
> some may like it, some may not
> but the mids are better, the treble is better,
> ...


 

 I still remember a while back seeing a 'shoot-out' for headphones on a site dedicated (for the most part) to classical music. As you might have guessed the HD800 won but the GS1000i came in second and one reviewer said it was his favorite over even the HD800. Have you tried it with any large classical recordings? Should be real good I would think.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> I still remember a while back seeing a 'shoot-out' for headphones on a site dedicated (for the most part) to classical music. As you might have guessed the HD800 won but the GS1000i came in second and one reviewer said it was his favorite over even the HD800. Have you tried it with any large classical recordings? Should be real good I would think.


 

 no, not yet, though i do occasionally listen to classical, its not real often
 and when i do, i seem to favor small ensembles, or chamber music


----------



## bbophead

jaywillin said:


> hpiper said:
> 
> 
> > I still remember a while back seeing a 'shoot-out' for headphones on a site dedicated (for the most part) to classical music. As you might have guessed the HD800 won but the GS1000i came in second and one reviewer said it was his favorite over even the HD800. Have you tried it with any large classical recordings? Should be real good I would think.
> ...


 
 One of the reasons I use G-Cush on my 325i is for large classical ensembles.


----------



## AlfredAtPlay

Are Alessandro fan welcome here?


----------



## jaywillin

alfredatplay said:


> Are Alessandro fan welcome here?


 

 certainly !


----------



## joseph69

So being that Crutchfield doesn't know when they are going to receive the GS's I was looking on Amazon and the cheapest price for the GS's are $1457.96 I paid $995.00 from Crutchfield, no tax or shipping.
 Does anyone know where else I can order them from for the same as Crutchfield, because I will order them tonight, thanks.


----------



## bearFNF

alfredatplay said:


> Are Alessandro fan welcome here?


 

 Welcome to head-fi, sorry about your wallet!!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> So being that Crutchfield doesn't know when they are going to receive the GS's I was looking on Amazon and the cheapest price for the GS's are $1457.96 I paid $995.00 from Crutchfield, no tax or shipping.
> Does anyone know where else I can order them from for the same as Crutchfield, because I will order them tonight, thanks.


 

 woo audio


----------



## swspiers

alfredatplay said:


> Are Alessandro fan welcome here?


 

 Darn right!  Join the party.
  
 in the meantime, I continue to be absolutely blown away by the Burson/225i combination.  With the exception of  some high rez and well-mastered material that I have, this combo is smoother, more enveloping, with wider soundstage and better instrument separation than what I get with my Alpha Dogs. 
  
 I am officially returning my objectivist membership card.  This combination is so good, I feel like a 6 Moons reviewer. Heck, after spending a few days with this combo, I think I can actually understand a 6 Moons review!
  
 So, now that I have experienced 'scaling' and synergy, what other amps out there make Grado's sing so well?  I'm sure Woo is on the list, but what other amps are Gradophiles using?


----------



## swspiers

joseph69 said:


> So being that Crutchfield doesn't know when they are going to receive the GS's I was looking on Amazon and the cheapest price for the GS's are $1457.96 I paid $995.00 from Crutchfield, no tax or shipping.
> Does anyone know where else I can order them from for the same as Crutchfield, because I will order them tonight, thanks.


 

 Woo Audio.  And I think you get a free stand as well.


----------



## jaywillin

moon audio


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> woo audio


 
 Oh, I had no idea!
 But I can't remember if they charge N.Y sales tax when I bought the WA6, but I'm going to look into it right now, thanks Jay.


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> Woo Audio.  And I think you get a free stand as well.


 
 Thank you also, like I said I had no idea!


----------



## bbophead

Amazon must have gone off the tracks.  That's a ridiculous price.  Any real dealer sells for list.


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> Woo Audio.  And I think you get a free stand as well.


 
 Wow....that is a great little perk...Cans are $995 plus a free headphone stand!
  


alfredatplay said:


> Are Alessandro fan welcome here?


 
 Welcome


----------



## jaywillin

bbophead said:


> Amazon must have gone off the tracks.  That's a ridiculous price.  Any real dealer sells for list.


 

 may be a japanese dealer
  
 looked, some "gray" market probably
 grado(4ourears) is actually out too


----------



## whirlwind

bbophead said:


> Amazon must have gone off the tracks.  That's a ridiculous price.  Any real dealer sells for list.


 

 Yeah, what up with amazon ?


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, what up with amazon ?


 
 Out of the six offers from Amazon they range from 1457.96 to 1818.47 and no free shipping on any of them, plus the sellers feedback aren't to good except for 100% feedback. Nuts!


----------



## swspiers

Yep. 
 A few months ago I had the GS1000's in my cart for a week or two from Woo. I just checked, and they still have the stand offer.  I never pressed the button, but my finger was on it multiple times a day.  Then I bought the Alpha's, and for the most part have stopped browsing for headphones. 
  
 Grado's and an ortho are a vicious one-two punch, at least for me.


----------



## parbaked

joseph69 said:


> Out of the six offers from Amazon they range from 1457.96 to 1818.47 and no free shipping on any of them, plus the sellers feedback aren't to good except for 100% feedback. Nuts!


 
 Authorized Grado dealers are not allowed to sell on eBay or Amazon. Those that do are trying to sell overseas to markets where Grados either cost more or are not available.
  
 This notice has been on the Grado homepage forever!
 http://www.gradolabs.com/page_aboutus.php
  
  
  
ADVISORY​
PRODUCT WARRANTY COVERAGE​
Only products purchased from an authorized Grado reseller will be honored under our warranty program. Authorized Grado resellers are not permitted to offer merchandise through eBay; hence any products purchased this way are not covered under our warranty program.

Please be advised that there are unauthorized sellers on Amazon, hence any products purchased this way also are not cover under our warranty program. We cannot verify the authenticity of Grado products purchased from unauthorized dealers. Please contact us for verification of a dealer's status.

When purchasing a Grado product please keep all receipts, for they will be needed to have warranty service performed. We want to be absolutely certain that you have a positive purchasing experience.

For more information email us at: info@gradolabs.com


----------



## jaywillin

there is 1 authorized dealer that sells grado's on amazon, and its grado = 4ourears
 when you click on the "buy now" button at grado, you got to the 4ourears (by grado),


----------



## parbaked

jaywillin said:


> there is 1 authorized dealer that sells grado's on amazon, and its grado = 4ourears
> when you click on the "buy now" button at grado, you got to the 4ourears (by grado),


 
 Yes, that is new for Grado - finally figuring out a discrete way to sell direct.
 The Grado Labs site did not always have a "Buy Now" option. They used to only direct you to a reseller.
 But as I said, Grado does not allow their authorized resellers to sell on eBay or Amazon.


----------



## HPiper

bbophead said:


> One of the reasons I use G-Cush on my 325i is for large classical ensembles.


 

 I guess I need to get me a pair of those earpads. Classical is the only area where I think the HD650 outshine the Grado 325i, maybe those pads will push the Senn's completely out of the picture.Worth a try anyway.


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> Yep.
> A few months ago I had the GS1000's in my cart for a week or two from Woo. I just checked, and they still have the stand offer.  I never pressed the button, but my finger was on it multiple times a day.  Then I bought the Alpha's, and for the most part have stopped browsing for headphones.
> 
> Grado's and an ortho are a vicious one-two punch, at least for me.


 
 Yeah, your not kidding this is getting pretty vicious. I only have my RS's for maybe 2 months or so, and here I go again!!! Made me think for a minute last night that maybe the GS's didn't work for a reason, but that thought didn't last too long.
  


parbaked said:


> Authorized Grado dealers are not allowed to sell on eBay or Amazon. Those that do are trying to sell overseas to markets where Grados either cost more or are not available.
> 
> This notice has been on the Grado homepage forever!
> http://www.gradolabs.com/page_aboutus.php
> ...


 
 Interesting, I just went over to their site and saw what you posted, thanks for the info.


----------



## bearFNF

parbaked said:


> Yes, that is new for Grado - finally figuring out a discrete way to sell direct.
> The Grado Labs site did not always have a "Buy Now" option. They used to only direct you to a reseller.
> But as I said, Grado does not allow their authorized resellers to sell on eBay or *Amazon*.


 

 I bought my 325is through amazon/4ourears and had a warranty issue and they honored it, YMMV


----------



## jaywillin

bearfnf said:


> I bought my 325is through amazon/4ourears and had a warranty issue and they honored it, YMMV


 

 4ourears is grado


----------



## bbophead

I've seen only list prices for Grados on amazon for years.  Now it seems to be different.


----------



## jaywillin

bbophead said:


> I've seen only list prices for Grados on amazon for years.  Now it seems to be different.


 

 just about anyone can sell on amazon, i was thinking about getting a hifiman headphone once,  but the price was too good to be true
 i asked if they were an authorized hifiman dealer, nope, they had bought some surplus stock from somewhere
 so, no warranty , i didn't buy
  
 headphones have become a hot commodity


----------



## parbaked

jaywillin said:


> 4ourears is grado


 
 Thank You JW! 
 Maybe they will now understand the discussion...
  
 But just to clarify:
 1) 4ourears is Grado
 2) Grado is Grado, not a reseller
 3) Any reseller, selling on eBay or Amazon is not authorized by Grado.
 4) This does not include 4ourears, which is Grado, and NOT a reseller.
 5) Don't buy from any eBay Grado seller
 6) On Amazon ONLY buy from 4ourears
 7) otherwise YMMV
  
 Any questions?


----------



## bearFNF

jaywillin said:


> 4ourears is grado


 

 Ah, ok, did not know that...thanks.


----------



## bbophead

Yes, why isn't 4ourears selling GS-1000's?


----------



## jaywillin

bbophead said:


> Yes, why isn't 4ourears selling GS-1000's?



They are out of stock


----------



## parbaked

bbophead said:


> Yes, why isn't 4ourears selling GS-1000's?


 
 It is shows out of stock: http://www.4ourears.net/gs1000_p/4e-gs1000i.htm
 Maybe Grado need to buy some wood?


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> They are out of stock


 
 It's the way the market works.  When Jay buys something, hundreds of people who lurk the Grado thread also buy it, depleting the marketplace of the product.


----------



## bbophead

parbaked said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, why isn't 4ourears selling GS-1000's?
> ...


 
 Maybe Grado needs to show it for sale with a whatever week(s) delay.


----------



## kvtaco17

swspiers said:


> It's the way the market works.  When Jay buys something, hundreds of people who lurk the Grado thread also buy it, depleting the marketplace of the product.


 
 Actually I just post stalk him... waiting for him to upgrade and toss me a deal lol


----------



## talisman42

I have only SR325is grado and fancied the idea of sellling and upgrading them to the RS1i series, but I really do like everything about sr325. ..I if aint broke, don't fix it. The only time I consider getting another headphone would probably be upgrade to their RSi like of grados.. But if they keep doing things the old fashioned way and as long as their products have cool quality control , it'll be nice to have grado around for long tim.. like 30 years, my grados are falling apart and blessed thatI can get the same visiting the brookyn store. now that's reliability and committment. We live in a world here everything is meant to have to be deprecated and osolete - But Grado and keep on trucking delivering the same sound we've all come to admire -or the notes that become us.


----------



## JoeDoe

hpiper said:


> I guess I need to get me a pair of those earpads. Classical is the only area where I think the HD650 outshine the Grado 325i, maybe those pads will push the Senn's completely out of the picture.Worth a try anyway.


 
 Interesting idea. Worth checking out!


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> It's the way the market works.  When Jay buys something, hundreds of people who lurk the Grado thread also buy it, depleting the marketplace of the product.


 

 oh, so its my fault ?? what can i say, i'm trend setter ! lol


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> Actually I just post stalk him... waiting for him to upgrade and toss me a deal lol



Then be watching carefully


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> It's the way the market works.  When Jay buys something, hundreds of people who lurk the Grado thread also buy it, depleting the marketplace of the product.


 
 Now that is funny!!!
  


jaywillin said:


> oh, so its my fault ?? what can i say, i'm trend setter ! lol


 
 It is your fault, LOL!!!


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Now that is funny!!!
> 
> It is your fault, LOL!!!


 
  
  


kvtaco17 said:


> Actually I just post stalk him... waiting for him to upgrade and toss me a deal lol


 
  
  


jaywillin said:


> oh, so its my fault ?? what can i say, i'm trend setter ! lol


 
  
  


swspiers said:


> It's the way the market works.  When Jay buys something, hundreds of people who lurk the Grado thread also buy it, depleting the marketplace of the product.


 
 Great post you guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I gotta say, if I would have had just a little bit more cash saved....I would have been all over Jay's last deal.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Now that is funny!!!
> 
> It is your fault, LOL!!!


 
  
  


kvtaco17 said:


> Actually I just post stalk him... waiting for him to upgrade and toss me a deal lol


 
  
  


jaywillin said:


> oh, so its my fault ?? what can i say, i'm trend setter ! lol


 
  
  
 Quote: Originally Posted by *swspiers* 


   It's the way the market works.  When Jay buys something, hundreds of people who lurk the Grado thread also buy it, depleting the marketplace of the product.
  
  
 Quote:


whirlwind said:


> Great post you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 there is method, to my madness(a little anyway)
 most of the time, i've gotten a pretty good deal, and i like to pass along the the saving to you !
 when you deal with people you interact with, are friends with, you trust them more, they trust you more
 deals have less chance of going south, they still can, but we are usually more apt to work with each other
 i'm impatient, impulsive, in case y'all couldn't tell
 i'm willing to take a little bit of a loss, sometimes more than others
 there are still some moves i may make, being that i have the lcdx coming in, it could be possible
 that'd i might want a woo, it might better serve grado's AND audeze , than the mad we'll see
 and, while i love the wadia, i'm curious about the gungnir 3 outputs , 3 head amps, no cable changes !
 nad m51, supposed to be killer sounding
 benchmark dac2 d , killer sound, dsd, 3 outputs as well, and very good headphone amp itself
 that's the general plan at the moment, subject to change at any time
 whats not in that plan is letter either grado i have go, i'm a happy camper there


----------



## CH23

today received my oldest yet newest family member: the Buttoned Grado RS-1!

I think this will be part of my Grado home setup, not sure what to do yet with my RS-2.

The PS-1000 and GR-10 will be my portables.(you may call me nuts for this, if you must)


----------



## parbaked

ch23 said:


> The PS-1000 and GR-10 will be my portables.(you may call me nuts for this, if you must)


 
 Ok...you're nuts...enjoy!


----------



## jaywillin

ch23 said:


> today received my oldest yet newest family member:* the Buttoned Grado RS-1!*
> 
> I think this will be part of my Grado home setup, not sure what to do yet with my RS-2.
> 
> The PS-1000 and GR-10 will be my portables.(you may call me nuts for this, if you must)


 
 there was a pair on the sale thread, but i was second in line ! damn it


----------



## parbaked

ch23 said:


> The PS-1000 and GR-10 will be my portables.(you may call me nuts for this, if you must)


 
 Joe approves:


----------



## CH23

parbaked said:


> Joe approves:




Some day that'll be me 



parbaked said:


> Ok...you're nuts...enjoy!




Already am. I believe the bass is more refined or the treble is more focused (compared to the RS-2) and i like it!



jaywillin said:


> there was a pair on the sale thread, but i was second in line ! damn it




Sorry not sorry


----------



## Oteil

So I just got my GS1000's in.....just some early impressions. I haven't really got to spend a lot of time with these yet, but I seem to forming an opinion It seems to me that with every new headphone I buy I build up a little too much excitement in my head about how they should sound.I find that with Grado's I need to give some time to adjust to each headphone because frankly each one is different and from reading other people's impressions sometimes it is hard to get a beat on whether you are going to like it or not. So far, I am finding these to be pretty amazing. In a completely quiet room they pretty much sound like you are in the room with the musicians. I have listened to a variety of genres and they all sound dang good. I just don't get the whole harsh treble. This is a smooth sounding headphone. The bass is so full sounding but not overdone. The sound-stage that these throw is pretty dang large and the imaging is just perfect. At this point I would say these are the perfect compliment to the RS-1. I can understand people saying that the mid's are missing just a bit, but I don't really miss it because it does everything else so well. The details that these headphones reproduce is just fantastic. I'm listening to the Punch Brothers as I type this and I can't stop smiling. I'm keeping my RS-1's to rock out to.......


----------



## jaywillin

oteil said:


> So I just got my GS1000's in.....just some early impressions. I haven't really got to spend a lot of time with these yet, but I seem to forming an opinion It seems to me that with every new headphone I buy I build up a little too much excitement in my head about how they should sound.I find that with Grado's I need to give some time to adjust to each headphone because frankly each one is different and from reading other people's impressions sometimes it is hard to get a beat on whether you are going to like it or not. So far, I am finding these to be pretty amazing. In a completely quiet room they pretty much sound like you are in the room with the musicians. I have listened to a variety of genres and they all sound dang good. I just don't get the whole harsh treble. This is a smooth sounding headphone. The bass is so full sounding but not overdone. The sound-stage that these throw is pretty dang large and the imaging is just perfect. At this point I would say these are the perfect compliment to the RS-1. I can understand people saying that the mid's are missing just a bit, but I don't really miss it because it does everything else so well. The details that these headphones reproduce is just fantastic. I'm listening to the Punch Brothers as I type this and I can't stop smiling. I'm keeping my RS-1's to rock out to.......


 

 and the more you listen, the better they get, i think when you mate it with the rs1i, its a stellar combo, thats my take, and i'm sticking to it


----------



## joseph69

oteil said:


> So I just got my GS1000's in.....just some early impressions. I haven't really got to spend a lot of time with these yet, but I seem to forming an opinion It seems to me that with every new headphone I buy I build up a little too much excitement in my head about how they should sound.I find that with Grado's I need to give some time to adjust to each headphone because frankly each one is different and from reading other people's impressions sometimes it is hard to get a beat on whether you are going to like it or not. So far, I am finding these to be pretty amazing. In a completely quiet room they pretty much sound like you are in the room with the musicians. I have listened to a variety of genres and they all sound dang good. I just don't get the whole harsh treble. This is a smooth sounding headphone. The bass is so full sounding but not overdone. The sound-stage that these throw is pretty dang large and the imaging is just perfect. At this point I would say these are the perfect compliment to the RS-1. I can understand people saying that the mid's are missing just a bit, but I don't really miss it because it does everything else so well. The details that these headphones reproduce is just fantastic. I'm listening to the Punch Brothers as I type this and I can't stop smiling. I'm keeping my RS-1's to rock out to.......


 
 I wasn't that upset when my GS's arrived and the right driver didn't work…but now I can't wait for them to restock, dam!
 Congratulations, enjoy!
  


jaywillin said:


> and the more you listen, the better they get, i think when you mate it with the rs1i, its a stellar combo, thats my take, and i'm sticking to it


 
 Jay, I e-mailed Crutchfield and they are going to e-mail me when they restock the GS's so I can order them immediately!


----------



## JoeDoe

Not to interrupt the GS1000 party thread, but just wanted to drop some Grado-tastic experiences I've had recently. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 1. Built my first cMoy earlier this week and I've been thoroughly enjoying my 325is through it. I got the standard DIY kit from JDS Labs and even though the Altoids tin almost took down my hole punch, everything in the build went smoothly. It's powered by a single 9V and said power is clean, thick, and meaty! Really fills out the lower mids and bass on my chromies. I don't really use the bass boost for the Grados but it is a nice option for my MDR V6s!
  
 2. As per kvtaco's suggestion, I ordered a dual to mono OPA627 adapter for my LD 1+ from Hong Kong a while back and it finally arrived today. Plugged it right in and an hour in color me impressed. I've never thought the Grado treble harsh, but hearing how much smoother it is with this two ops working in tandem has made me think twice! The soundstage is certainly larger and most notably, the treble is VERY smooth. Still nice and energetic with Grado extension but instead of hearing the _bite_ of the hihat in Back in Black's countoff, I hear the _tone. _I'm going to enjoy working my way through my New Cans playlist this evening gentlemen!


----------



## talisman42

parbaked said:


> Joe approves:


 
 The hardware is timeless classic. The only thing tho, with so many debates on the high-end frequency if these cans, I don't think Mr. 73 year old is hearing them quite the way some of us young chickens are listening to him.  still respectable gear.


----------



## Olympus Mons

So I received my pair of RS2i's today and after listening to them for a few hours am impressed. After switching back and forth from my HD650's to compare I now know what people mean when they talk about the laid back Sennheiser sound which sounds pretty sterile in comparison. Listening to some rock and blues CD's they can be pretty bright and sharp and more then once I found myself reaching for the volume knob to turn it down during certain songs. I have to keep in mind though these are straight out of the box so they probably need a little time to burn in. 
  
 One thing I was surprised about is I wanted to listen to them unamped to start with and plugged them straight into my Marantz CD5004 player and was kinda disappointed, I felt some energy but I guess not as much as I was expecting and the volume control on the CD player itself didn't seem like it got up that high with the Grado's. I then plugged it into my Burson amp and it was like night and day, definitely a difference for the better. I would have tried listening to my iPod with them but didn't get the adapter.
  
 I expect to really sit down with them and burn them in a little better over the weekend but it's been pretty positive thus far. I'm still toying with the idea of returning and exchanging them for the RS1i's but that decision can come later.


----------



## HPiper

olympus mons said:


> So I received my pair of RS2i's today and after listening to them for a few hours am impressed. After switching back and forth from my HD650's to compare I now know what people mean when they talk about the laid back Sennheiser sound which sounds pretty sterile in comparison. Listening to some rock and blues CD's they can be pretty bright and sharp and more then once I found myself reaching for the volume knob to turn it down during certain songs. I have to keep in mind though these are straight out of the box so they probably need a little time to burn in.
> 
> One thing I was surprised about is I wanted to listen to them unamped to start with and plugged them straight into my Marantz CD5004 player and was kinda disappointed, I felt some energy but I guess not as much as I was expecting and the volume control on the CD player itself didn't seem like it got up that high with the Grado's. I then plugged it into my Burson amp and it was like night and day, definitely a difference for the better. I would have tried listening to my iPod with them but didn't get the adapter.
> 
> I expect to really sit down with them and burn them in a little better over the weekend but it's been pretty positive thus far. I'm still toying with the idea of returning and exchanging them for the RS1i's but that decision can come later.


 
  
 Grado's take a while to burn in and the high end will smooth out a bunch and the bass tighten up too. It took a lot longer than I thought it would on my 325i's at any rate.


----------



## stacker45

I don't think that I've ever read so many positive comments from people who are enjoying their new Grados, and I'm no exeption, because I'm enjoying the hell out of my new Bushmills.
  
 I must confess, I bought the Bushmills mainly as an investment, because let's face it, I needed new Grados as much as an eagle needs glasses, but I thought to myself, what if the Bushmills end up appreciating over time like the HP1000 have, don't laugh!, everything's possible. And even if they end up just holding their value, it's still not a bad deal.
  
 I remember my first encounter with Grado, it took all of 3 seconds for the RS1 to wake me from the deep coma that my years of owning the HD600 had got me into. That day, I joined the darkside, and never looked back.


----------



## HPiper

Over on ebay somebody has a pair of headphones he says are Grado and I'll admit they do look like Grado but no where on them does it have the word Grado or a model number. Maybe some Grado expert here can identify them? They look quite old and in fact the headband is broken, might be some rare find or just a piece of junk somebody is trying to dump.


----------



## wormsdriver

^looks like an Sr325 with the black plastic rings removed...?


----------



## CH23

wormsdriver said:


> ^looks like an Sr325 with the black plastic rings removed...?






hpiper said:


> Over on ebay somebody has a pair of headphones he says are Grado and I'll admit they do look like Grado but no where on them does it have the word Grado or a model number. Maybe some Grado expert here can identify them? They look quite old and in fact the headband is broken, might be some rare find or just a piece of junk somebody is trying to dump.




Sr325 would be my guess as well, but in horrible condition.


----------



## parbaked

ch23 said:


> Sr325 would be my guess as well, but in horrible condition.


 
 Or MS2, given that they are located in Australia.


----------



## whirlwind

oteil said:


> So I just got my GS1000's in.....just some early impressions. I haven't really got to spend a lot of time with these yet, but I seem to forming an opinion It seems to me that with every new headphone I buy I build up a little too much excitement in my head about how they should sound.I find that with Grado's I need to give some time to adjust to each headphone because frankly each one is different and from reading other people's impressions sometimes it is hard to get a beat on whether you are going to like it or not. So far, I am finding these to be pretty amazing. In a completely quiet room they pretty much sound like you are in the room with the musicians. I have listened to a variety of genres and they all sound dang good. I just don't get the whole harsh treble. This is a smooth sounding headphone. The bass is so full sounding but not overdone. The sound-stage that these throw is pretty dang large and the imaging is just perfect. At this point I would say these are the perfect compliment to the RS-1. I can understand people saying that the mid's are missing just a bit, but I don't really miss it because it does everything else so well. The details that these headphones reproduce is just fantastic. I'm listening to the Punch Brothers as I type this and I can't stop smiling. I'm keeping my RS-1's to rock out to.......


 
 Congrats......sounds like you have the perfect Grado combo!
  
  
  


joedoe said:


> Not to interrupt the GS1000 party thread, but just wanted to drop some Grado-tastic experiences I've had recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sounds like you are in for some fun


----------



## flailure

Ill chime in, new to head fi and to quality sound, jumped straight into the ps1000's
  
 Loving every minute


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> I don't think that I've ever read so many positive comments from people who are enjoying their new Grados, and I'm no exeption, because I'm enjoying the hell out of my new Bushmills.
> 
> I must confess, I bought the Bushmills mainly as an investment, because let's face it, I needed new Grados as much as an eagle needs glasses, but I thought to myself, what if the Bushmills end up appreciating over time like the HP1000 have, don't laugh!, everything's possible. And even if they end up just holding their value, it's still not a bad deal.
> 
> I remember my first encounter with Grado, it took all of 3 seconds for the RS1 to wake me from the deep coma that my years of owning the HD600 had got me into. That day, I joined the darkside, and never looked back.


 
 Yeah, it is really nice to hear all the positive comments on the Grado sound.....once it grabs you....it grabs you hard!
  


flailure said:


> Ill chime in, new to head fi and to quality sound, jumped straight into the ps1000's
> 
> Loving every minute


 
 Wow.......Very nice.....super congrats to you.
  
 I can't help but think that you are going to be enjoying your music very much.
  
 what do you listen to ?


----------



## jaywillin

love the glow !


----------



## flailure

Well, I've been mostly a heavy metal and hard rock fan, with interest in some of the early punk rock and such, but I'm finding more and more cd's that I never liked that are now amazing.  I started with what I have loved before, Metallica, Guns n Roses, Underoath, Living Sacrifice, Megadeath, Mortification, Believer, and I can honestly say that I have heard their music for the first time.  I've heard lyrics that I've never heard before, whispered in the mic or lost in the music but now clear to my ears.
  
 Recently I played Jars of Clay's Flood, ended up listening to the whole album, and digging out the other two albums of theirs that I own.  
  
 So I guess you can say that as of this point, I have no preferences in music, I'm gonna have to listen to everything again to see what I have missed and re-find my niche.  Thats not to say that I dont still enjoy metal and rock, because those are always gonna be near the top of my list, But I've have played Mozarts Requiem all the way through, fumbled through Coltrane and Guaraldi, and I've even given modern rock another try, such as Stone Sour and Three Days Grace.  Been loving every minute.  I'm still not to sure though on re-trying this new pop stuff though, I'll leave that to the younger crowd


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> love the glow !


 

 I love the glow.....& the sound


----------



## hsubox

Random question: Has the mahogany for the RS1/2/GS1000 gotten much lighter in color? It seems like in the past it was a darker, more red wood, but my RS1i and some more recent photos I've seen show it much lighter and more yellow. Not that I'm complaining, I think mine are beautiful, but just something I've noticed. Anyone know what's gone on?


----------



## joseph69

hsubox said:


> Random question: Has the mahogany for the RS1/2/GS1000 gotten much lighter in color? It seems like in the past it was a darker, more red wood, but my RS1i and some more recent photos I've seen show it much lighter and more yellow. Not that I'm complaining, I think mine are beautiful, but just something I've noticed. Anyone know what's gone on?


 
 Well when I received the GS1Ki's (not working), I noticed that the wood seemed to be almost honey colored. My RS1i's are much, much darker, like red wood.
 I didn't care much for the honey colored wood of the GS1Ki's, but it won't stop me from reordering them!
 BTW, how ddo you list your gear at the bottom, like you have when you reply, thanks.


----------



## whirlwind

Edit your signature, Joseph......it is in your profile.
  
 If, I am understanding you correctly.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Edit your signature, Joseph......it is in your profile.
> 
> If, I am understanding you correctly.


 

 its all the way down at the bottom, when you are in "edit profile"


----------



## CH23

flailure said:


> Ill chime in, new to head fi and to quality sound, jumped straight into the ps1000's
> 
> Loving every minute




I like your style 

"Welcome to head-fi and sorry about your wallet" 

I don't think you'll be upgrading your headphones anytime soon though XD


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Edit your signature, Joseph......it is in your profile.
> 
> If, I am understanding you correctly.


 
 Thank you!
  


jaywillin said:


> its all the way down at the bottom, when you are in "edit profile"


 
 Thank you!


----------



## parbaked

stacker45 said:


> I remember my first encounter with Grado, it took all of 3 seconds for the RS1 to wake me from the deep coma that my years of owning the HD600 had got me into. That day, I joined the darkside, and never looked back.


 
 S45, what you describe is 'leaving the dark side' and 'finding the light'!
 Unfortunately I have gone the other way. After 10+ years of almost exclusive Grado use I bought HD600.
 I have one toe in the dark end of the pool and the water is feeling pretty tempting....
 I guess i was just not able to replace my HP-1000/HPA-2 combo with other Grados...


----------



## ferday

stacker45 said:


> I don't think that I've ever read so many positive comments from people who are enjoying their new Grados, and I'm no exeption, because I'm enjoying the hell out of my new Bushmills.
> 
> I must confess, I bought the Bushmills mainly as an investment, because let's face it, I needed new Grados as much as an eagle needs glasses, but I thought to myself, what if the Bushmills end up appreciating over time like the HP1000 have, don't laugh!, everything's possible. And even if they end up just holding their value, it's still not a bad deal.
> 
> I remember my first encounter with Grado, it took all of 3 seconds for the RS1 to wake me from the deep coma that my years of owning the HD600 had got me into. That day, I joined the darkside, and never looked back.




Well...it is the grado fan thread. I don't see a lot of nice words about them elsewhere on the site or some of the other big headphone stops on the net. I'm less interested in getting more grados (than some of you super fans  but I'm definitely going to have a set or 2 around for the rest of my listening lifetime! 

As for the wood colouring, when I got my rs1i I noticed they were much lighter/honey coloured than a lot of the pictures I'd seen of other wood grados. I think they are beautiful!


----------



## kvtaco17

joedoe said:


> Not to interrupt the GS1000 party thread, but just wanted to drop some Grado-tastic experiences I've had recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Good to hear! Now roll some better tube families like the 6HM5, 6DT6 and 6AV6!


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> Good to hear! Now roll some better tube families like the 6HM5, 6DT6 and 6AV6!


 

 he's under the telefunken eh900s spell  !!


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> he's under the telefunken eh900s spell  !!


 
 nope I just wrote him a guide for the big boy tubes 6DJ8's!


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> nope I just wrote him a guide for the big boy tubes 6DJ8's!


 

 i never got that far,
 joe has really taken to his soldering iron i think !!
  
 it wasn't that long ago he was wondering how to make a cable !


----------



## JoeDoe

jaywillin said:


> he's under the telefunken eh900s spell  !!




Actually lately I've been under the Voskhods spell jay!


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> i never got that far,
> joe has really taken to his soldering iron i think !!


 
  
 You should have lol
  
 the 6DJ8/6CG7/Octals are a huge improvement over everything that fits in the stock sockets!


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> You should have lol
> 
> the 6DJ8/6CG7/Octals are a huge improvement over everything that fits in the stock sockets!


 

 i just went out and got a MAD Ear+ , one day i may still get a soldering iron !


----------



## whirlwind

parbaked said:


> S45, what you describe is 'leaving the dark side' and 'finding the light'!
> Unfortunately I have gone the other way. After 10+ years of almost exclusive Grado use I bought HD600.
> I have one toe in the dark end of the pool and the water is feeling pretty tempting....
> I guess i was just not able to replace my HP-1000/HPA-2 combo with other Grados...


 

 I love the synergy between the MAD & the RS1i.
  
 For this reason alone, I have thought about a HD650 and BHC, just for the synergy......just not sure I want to join the darkside, yet.


----------



## parbaked

whirlwind said:


> I love the synergy between the MAD & the RS1i.
> 
> For this reason alone, I have thought about a HD650 and BHC, just for the synergy......just not sure I want to join the darkside, yet.


 
 I had MAD Super 2. It was great with Grados. I had vintage black/pink driver 325 and HP-2.
 I sold it because I wanted an amp that could drive speakers as well e.g. BH S.E.X. or EC S7.
 Now I'm using this Spud with HD600 and the combo is even more euphonic than the MAD/Grado...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unfortunately the Grados just aren't as good with this amp.
 I fear I am getting dark in my old age...


----------



## MickeyVee

If you're looking at the HD650, you may want to try out the PS500.  It's been a while since I had the HD650 but the PS500 seems a bit faster and more dynamic while being darker. YMMV depending on your upstream source and amp.
  
 Quote:


whirlwind said:


>


----------



## hsubox

joseph69 said:


> Well when I received the GS1Ki's (not working), I noticed that the wood seemed to be almost honey colored. My RS1i's are much, much darker, like red wood.
> I didn't care much for the honey colored wood of the GS1Ki's, but it won't stop me from reordering them!
> BTW, how ddo you list your gear at the bottom, like you have when you reply, thanks.


 
  
 Yep, they beat me to it. It's in your profile way at the bottom!


----------



## markm1

flailure said:


> Well, I've been mostly a heavy metal and hard rock fan, with interest in some of the early punk rock and such, but I'm finding more and more cd's that I never liked that are now amazing.  I started with what I have loved before, Metallica, Guns n Roses, Underoath, Living Sacrifice, Megadeath, Mortification, Believer, and I can honestly say that I have heard their music for the first time.  I've heard lyrics that I've never heard before, whispered in the mic or lost in the music but now clear to my ears.
> 
> Recently I played Jars of Clay's Flood, ended up listening to the whole album, and digging out the other two albums of theirs that I own.
> 
> So I guess you can say that as of this point, I have no preferences in music, I'm gonna have to listen to everything again to see what I have missed and re-find my niche.  Thats not to say that I dont still enjoy metal and rock, because those are always gonna be near the top of my list, But I've have played Mozarts Requiem all the way through, fumbled through Coltrane and Guaraldi, and I've even given modern rock another try, such as Stone Sour and Three Days Grace.  Been loving every minute.  I'm still not to sure though on re-trying this new pop stuff though, I'll leave that to the younger crowd


 

 Like you-I come from a rock/metal/punk background, but with better fidelity, I find myself purchasing and listening to everything from experimental electronic-Indie-folk-classic rock and jazz.
  
 But, I'm still up for some good head banging when the mood strikes


----------



## joseph69

hsubox said:


> Yep, they beat me to it. It's in your profile way at the bottom!


 
 Thank you, I found it.


----------



## whirlwind

mickeyvee said:


>


 

 Yeah....they have been on my short list for some time


----------



## CH23

joseph69 said:


> Thank you, I found it.




Same


----------



## kvtaco17

flailure said:


> Well, I've been mostly a heavy metal and hard rock fan, with interest in some of the early punk rock and such, but I'm finding more and more cd's that I never liked that are now amazing.  I started with what I have loved before, Metallica, Guns n Roses, Underoath, Living Sacrifice, Megadeath, Mortification, Believer, and I can honestly say that I have heard their music for the first time.  I've heard lyrics that I've never heard before, whispered in the mic or lost in the music but now clear to my ears.
> 
> Recently I played Jars of Clay's Flood, ended up listening to the whole album, and digging out the other two albums of theirs that I own.
> 
> So I guess you can say that as of this point, I have no preferences in music, I'm gonna have to listen to everything again to see what I have missed and re-find my niche.  Thats not to say that I dont still enjoy metal and rock, because those are always gonna be near the top of my list, But I've have played Mozarts Requiem all the way through, fumbled through Coltrane and Guaraldi, and I've even given modern rock another try, such as Stone Sour and Three Days Grace.  Been loving every minute.  I'm still not to sure though on re-trying this new pop stuff though, I'll leave that to the younger crowd


 
  
  


markm1 said:


> Like you-I come from a rock/metal/punk background, but with better fidelity, I find myself purchasing and listening to everything from experimental electronic-Indie-folk-classic rock and jazz.
> 
> But, I'm still up for some good head banging when the mood strikes


 
  
 Same boat as you guys, however I've been rediscovering more progressive stuff like Dream Theater, Pure Reason Revolution as well as some symphonic/folk metal... all excellent on my Grados!


----------



## jaywillin

all these genres of metal,   "folk metal" i had no idea


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> all these genres of metal,   "folk metal" i had no idea


 
 Oh man... Fold metal is so fun... its just an odd mash up of awesome! Some bands immediately come to mind like Finntroll and Eluvetite
  

  

  
 just some examples lol
  
 FYI Jack, Morgan and James pair well with music and typing lol


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> all these genres of metal,   "folk metal" i had no idea


 
 Dude, Agalloch on Grado's is a must hear.
  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCAsN09ZAzE


----------



## swspiers

kvtaco17 said:


> Oh man... Fold metal is so fun... its just an odd mash up of awesome! Some bands immediately come to mind like Finntroll and Eluvetite
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 Dude, thanks for that!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kvtaco17

swspiers said:


> Dude, thanks for that!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
 NP yo, my PS500's and 225's love almost any rock/metal lol


----------



## whirlwind

There is no real reason for this post, other than it is number 1000!
  
 So naturally, I am going to over do it and make it a humdinger.....just because I can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Saturday Night Playlist....It is long, because wifey is at her sister's.
  
 Alan Parson Project - Eye In The Sky
  
 Edgar Winter Group - They Only Come Out At Night
  
 Gary Wright - Dream Weaver
  
 Joe Bonamassa - Greatest Hits......Can't seem to get enough of this guy.
  
 Bad Company - Running With The Pack
  
 Jordan Hallquist & The Outfit - Broad Street Devil
  
 Dire Straits - On Every Street....The quality of their studio albums is just off the charts
  
 Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers - Let Me Up, I've Had Enough
  
 Everything below is just to make my 1000st post look special.....


----------



## kvtaco17

Oh man... Anna Murphy's (from Eluveitie) solo album is pretty awesome too...


----------



## JoeDoe

Ha ha, congrats man. Wish my thousandth post has been that special!

PS – just picked up a pair of RS1i's for a great price. Looking forward to their arrival next week!


----------



## kvtaco17

Congrats whirlwind!


----------



## swspiers

Since we are on the topic of metal on Grado's, I just filled some holes in my Stoner/Doom/Drone collection, and just converted Om's _A Conference of Birds _and _Atvaitic Songs, _as well as YOB _Cartharsis_. to flac files on my server.
  
 For those into those genre's, I really urge you to shop from All That Is Heavy.   With every order, they write me a hand-written thank-you note, give me hand-written recommendations, AND they always give me a free CD.  I've been supporting All That Is Heavy/Meteor City Records since 1998.
  
  
 http://www.allthatisheavy.com/
  
 They also carry vinyl LP's, and a huge portion of the Meteor City catalogue is available on Spotify.
  
 For what it's worth, Om on Grado's is a religious experience!


----------



## kvtaco17

swspiers said:


> Since we are on the topic of metal on Grado's, I just filled some holes in my Stoner/Doom/Drone collection, and just converted Om's _A Conference of Birds _and _Atvaitic Songs, _as well as YOB _Cartharsis_. to flac files on my server.
> 
> For those into those genre's, I really urge you to shop from All That Is Heavy.   With every order, they write me a hand-written thank-you note, give me hand-written recommendations, AND they always give me a free CD.  I've been supporting All That Is Heavy/Meteor City Records since 1998.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I get a lot of stuff from them! Recommended!


----------



## jaywillin

people hitting post milestones, others getting new cans,
 i learned about "folk metal" lol, always something just around the bend !


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> people hitting post milestones, others getting new cans,
> i learned about "folk metal" lol, always something just around the bend !


 
 it's what we do lol!
  
 Oh man... I'm almost to 1000 posts too!


----------



## whirlwind

joedoe said:


> Ha ha, congrats man. Wish my thousandth post has been that special!
> 
> PS – just picked up a pair of RS1i's for a great price. Looking forward to their arrival next week!


 
  
 Thanks, and congrats to you on your RS1i.


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> Since we are on the topic of metal on Grado's, I just filled some holes in my Stoner/Doom/Drone collection, and just converted Om's _A Conference of Birds_ and _Atvaitic Songs,_ as well as YOB _Cartharsis_. to flac files on my server.
> 
> For those into those genre's, I really urge you to shop from All That Is Heavy.   With every order, they write me a hand-written thank-you note, give me hand-written recommendations, AND they always give me a free CD.  I've been supporting All That Is Heavy/Meteor City Records since 1998.
> 
> ...




ATH does have a great selection but over the past year or so their shipping rates to Canada have become very prohibitive. As much as I'd like to support a small business I find myself having to turn to Amazon for my vinyl needs.


Going to throw on some Om right now followed by some Grails.


----------



## swspiers

bassboysam said:


> ATH does have a great selection but over the past year or so their shipping rates to Canada have become very prohibitive. As much as I'd like to support a small business I find myself having to turn to Amazon for my vinyl needs.
> 
> 
> Going to throw on some Om right now followed by some Grails.


 

 Sam, that sucks.  How much is the postage?
  
 So- what Om?  And when is the next Monobrow opus due for release?


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> Sam, that sucks.  How much is the postage?
> 
> So- what Om?  And when is the next Monobrow opus due for release?


 
  
  
 about $15 for shipping, and that's for just one LP....also the weak Canadian dollar doesn't help.
  
 Listening to Om's God is Good right now.  The next Monobrow is on track for a late April or early May release.  Recording is all done (threw in some Moog synths, stylophones and acoustic and 12 string guitars on this one, lots of textures and it sounds really huge), hope to have mixing and mastering done by end of Feb.  Hopefully vinyl doesn't take too long.  last time it was about 6 weeks.


----------



## whirlwind

bassboysam said:


> about $15 for shipping, and that's for just one LP....also the weak Canadian dollar doesn't help.
> 
> Listening to Om's God is Good right now.  The next Monobrow is on track for a late April or early May release.  Recording is all done (threw in some Moog synths, stylophones and acoustic and 12 string guitars on this one, lots of textures and it sounds really huge), hope to have mixing and mastering done by end of Feb.  Hopefully vinyl doesn't take too long.  last time it was about 6 weeks.


 

 wow....that does suck, about the shipping.


----------



## swspiers

bassboysam said:


> about $15 for shipping, and that's for just one LP....also the weak Canadian dollar doesn't help.
> 
> Listening to Om's God is Good right now.  The next Monobrow is on track for a late April or early May release.  Recording is all done (threw in some Moog synths, stylophones and acoustic and 12 string guitars on this one, lots of textures and it sounds really huge), hope to have mixing and mastering done by end of Feb.  Hopefully vinyl doesn't take too long.  last time it was about 6 weeks.


 

 Woo-hoo!  The countdown begins.  Are you going to release an uncompressed special Headfi Edition?
  
 And gradophiles, for those of you that don't look at signature lines, here's a link you might want to check out:
  
 http://monobrowmanband.bandcamp.com/album/bennington-triangle-blues


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> Woo-hoo!  The countdown begins.  Are you going to release an uncompressed special Headfi Edition?
> 
> And gradophiles, for those of you that don't look at signature lines, here's a link you might want to check out:
> 
> http://monobrowmanband.bandcamp.com/album/bennington-triangle-blues


 

 well our  bandcamp will have flac available, plus we use very little compression during the recording and mastering phase too both on this latest album and Bennington.  The self-titled is another story though


----------



## whirlwind

Every Grado should hear this


----------



## ferday

bassboysam said:


> ATH does have a great selection but over the past year or so their shipping rates to Canada have become very prohibitive. As much as I'd like to support a small business I find myself having to turn to Amazon for my vinyl needs.
> 
> 
> Going to throw on some Om right now followed by some Grails.


 
 grails = underrated
  
 nice choice, perfect grado music


----------



## bassboysam

ferday said:


> grails = underrated
> 
> nice choice, perfect grado music


 

 yup all the volumes of Black Tar Prophecies are especially good with my RS1s.


----------



## JoeDoe

whirlwind said:


> Every Grado should hear this




+1 Joe B's energy really comes through with the Grado sig


----------



## stacker45

Just to clarify something, I sometimes make reference to the ''dark side'' when it comes to Grado, the reason I use that expression, is because people usually have very polarized opinions when it comes to Grados, wich makes them sort of the black sheep of the headphone industry.
  
 As I have said before, I consider myself a Grado fan, not a Grado fanatic. There are many great sounding headphones out there, and I've had the chance to hear many of them, Audeze LCD3, Stax 009, I even spent an hour of quality time with some Senns Orpheus, so any negative reference I make about other brands, are always tongue in cheek, if that makes any sense, my native tongue is French so...


----------



## swspiers

stacker45 said:


> Just to clarify something, I sometimes make reference to the ''dark side'' when it comes to Grado, the reason I use that expression, is because people usually have very polarized opinions when it comes to Grados, wich makes them sort of the black sheep of the headphone industry.
> 
> As I have said before, I consider myself a Grado fan, not a Grado fanatic. There are many great sounding headphones out there, and I've had the chance to hear many of them, Audeze LCD3, Stax 009, I even spent an hour of quality time with some Senns Orpheus, so any negative reference I make about other brands, are always tongue in cheek, if that makes any sense, my native tongue is French so...


 

 Looking at you equipment in you signature, that's a pretty fanatic collection.


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> Looking at you equipment in you signature, that's a pretty fanatic collection.


 

 Yeah....stacker has the full Grado arsenal


----------



## Douger333

Hey Stacker, thanks for the explanation. I personally consider Grado the light side ... I respect your taste and your collection!


----------



## markm1

swspiers said:


> Since we are on the topic of metal on Grado's, I just filled some holes in my Stoner/Doom/Drone collection, and just converted Om's _A Conference of Birds _and _Atvaitic Songs, _as well as YOB _Cartharsis_. to flac files on my server.
> 
> For those into those genre's, I really urge you to shop from All That Is Heavy.   With every order, they write me a hand-written thank-you note, give me hand-written recommendations, AND they always give me a free CD.  I've been supporting All That Is Heavy/Meteor City Records since 1998.
> 
> ...


 

 I didn't even know they were still around. I just saved the link. I bought stuff a number of years ago when stonerrock.com was still an entity. I went through a major stoner rock phase. I remember purchasing Nebula's Atomic Ritual....2003-doh! Longer than I thought. And, I'm not even a stoner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (uh, anymore). Avaitic songs is one of my favorites from '02-for anyone else out there-it's pretty mellow-and has a transcendental meditation vibe-cool stuff. Catharsis-I think I actually bought that from stoner rock from the same year. I'll bet you got the new remaster.
  
 Speaking of folk metal-Looking forward to new Agalloch.
  
 And, of course-all excellent Grado music.


----------



## mrAdrian

Guys need help identifying a pair of Grado headphones without labels.
  
 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Grado-old-school-Open-Backed-Headphones-unknown-series-/121266587921?pt=AU_headphone&hash=item1c3c0d4911&_uhb=1
  
 Seems like a 325 or ms2? The PS500 (PS1 !!!!) don't seem to have those grooves.


----------



## CH23

mradrian said:


> Guys need help identifying a pair of Grado headphones without labels.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Grado-old-school-Open-Backed-Headphones-unknown-series-/121266587921?pt=AU_headphone&hash=item1c3c0d4911&_uhb=1
> 
> Seems like a 325 or ms2? The PS500 (PS1 !!!!) don't seem to have those grooves.




We talked about them a few pages back, i'm not sure if we'll ever know, the seller hasn't treated them very well by the looks of it.


----------



## CH23

finally introduced my new RS-1 to my amplifier and they're already good friends. I think they'll permanently hook up with eachother.

Time to have a good cup of tea and some nice music. Just had The Final Cut by Pink Floyd, and now I think i'll try Incantations by Mike Oldfield.


----------



## jaywillin

ch23 said:


> finally introduced my new RS-1 to my amplifier and they're already good friends. I think they'll permanently hook up with eachother.
> 
> Time to have a good cup of tea and some nice music. Just had The Final Cut by Pink Floyd, and now I think i'll try Incantations by Mike Oldfield.


 
 the family portrait !!


----------



## jaywillin

good old sunday morning, bells are ringing everywhere


----------



## JoeDoe

Just put a few members of my Grado family up in the FS thread if anyone is in the market. Sad to see them go, but the RS1 is gonna make me neglect them anyway


----------



## whirlwind

ch23 said:


> finally introduced my new RS-1 to my amplifier and they're already good friends. I think they'll permanently hook up with eachother.
> 
> Time to have a good cup of tea and some nice music. Just had The Final Cut by Pink Floyd, and now I think i'll try Incantations by Mike Oldfield.


 

 Very Nice


----------



## jaywillin

i got the ebony cupped 80i's from mr joedoe, just did a little happy dance


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> HELL YEAH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bbophead

ch23 said:


> finally introduced my new RS-1 to my amplifier and they're already good friends. I think they'll permanently hook up with eachother.
> 
> Time to have a good cup of tea and some nice music. Just had The Final Cut by Pink Floyd, and now I think i'll try Incantations by Mike Oldfield.


 
 Great pic!  Go Grado!!!


----------



## LugBug1

^^ Classic pic CH23. 
  
 My new RS2's are getting more head time than my HD800. I know new toys always do, but I just love the way these little wood guys do jazz. It all in the 'feel' of the instruments. The air and texture. Only Grado.


----------



## stacker45

The way I see it, and this true for headphones, sports, cars, etc...a fan is someone who has a preference for a specific brand, but is still is able to recognize the good in other brands as well.
  
 A fanatic is someone who only likes one specific brand, and is unable to recognize that other manufacturers can make good products too. These are the sports fan that wear their favorite team's jerseys, and also paint their faces in their team's color, and ''BOOH'' the other team when they score, not realising that without the other team's opposition, they'd be in for one dull moment.
  
 As I've said many times, I think that Stax 007/009, HE-500/6, LCD-2/3, K701, HD800, are all very good sounding headphones, so on the accusation of being a Grado fanatic, I plead, not guilty.


----------



## HPiper

Has anybody heard their Grado's through one of the Vali tube hybrid amps? How did it sound, in particular vs the LD 1+.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> Has anybody heard their Grado's through one of the Vali tube hybrid amps? How did it sound, in particular vs the LD 1+.


 

 i have heard, and currently hear my grado's with the vali, and i've had the LD(twice) and it compares very favorably to the LD
 the hype surrounding the vali is justified in my ears in every way. to me, its the LD equal, but slightly different
 the LD has maybe(maybe) more air, sparkle
 the vali more (maybe) slam, rhythm
 i think the vali should be included in the "grado approved" list of amps, the LD 1+, wa6 , Mad Ear+ HD,
 i may be crazy, i may be a schiit "fanboy" , i may not have good ears, but i listen to the vali
 almost as much as the MAD.
 like grado's the vali has the "fun" factor, the "it" thing,
 it does have the ringing thing, but its honestly not that big of a deal, mine goes dead silent < 30 seconds with no music
 playing.
 those are my feelings, and i'm sticking to 'em !


----------



## MickeyVee

Rocking the Vali with the PS500 and it's really nice. It's good enough to show any differences in your upsteam source files and DAC.  Quite a feat for this little monster.  Jay pretty much covered everything else in his post. Grado approved.


----------



## Olympus Mons

After much thought and deliberation I decided to send my RS2i's back and order the RS1i's. They sounded great even though there was only about 20 or so hours on them but after reading a lot of reviews and posts on here the RS1i's just sound like they will be better overall. I won a $300 Amazon gift card raffle so when all is said and done the 1i's will cost me around $400 out of my pocket, I figure that much for a brand new set of 1i's is too good to pass up, at least that's how I'll rationalize it...


----------



## parbaked

You did good! The RS1 are not only better, you will have arguably the best Grado.


----------



## joseph69

Yeah, thats a really nice price to pay for the RS1i's. Your going to really like them, congratulations!
 I was so impatient when I wanted the RS's, that I went to B&H Photo in N.Y.C., and paid tax + the $15.00 bridge toll, so they cost me close to $780.00 (what a moron!).
 Then recently I purchased the GS!Ki from Crutchfield for $995.00 free shipping and no tax!
 But unfortunatley the right driver didn't work, so I'm waiting for them to re-stock. If I had known at the time, I could have paid retail $695.00 for the RS's.


----------



## jaywillin

olympus mons said:


> After much thought and deliberation I decided to send my RS2i's back and order the RS1i's. They sounded great even though there was only about 20 or so hours on them but after reading a lot of reviews and posts on here the RS1i's just sound like they will be better overall. I won a $300 Amazon gift card raffle so when all is said and done the 1i's will cost me around $400 out of my pocket, I figure that much for a brand new set of 1i's is too good to pass up, at least that's how I'll rationalize it...


 

 that's how i'd rationalize it, and i'm a great rationalizer , ask anybody !
 i haven't heard the rs2i, but i've got the 1i, its outfreaking standing


----------



## LugBug1

Yup good call. I've owned the RS1i's before and they were and still are one of my fave cans. The Ultimate Grado imo. 
  
 Just don't expect night and day and you will be very happy  You should get noticeably more impact with bass and a little more warmth in the mids. But you will still have that same rich strawberry jam flavour ha!


----------



## bassboysam

The RS2 always seemed like a woodied SR headphone.  The RS1 on the other hand sounds like a step above the SR line.


----------



## LugBug1

bassboysam said:


> *The RS2 always seemed like a woodied SR headphone*.  The RS1 on the other hand sounds like a step above the SR line.


 
 Seemed or sounded? How? if you don't mind me asking. Could you be so good as to elaborate


----------



## parbaked

lugbug1 said:


> Seemed or sounded? How? if you don't mind me asking. Could you be so good as to elaborate


 
 Sounds IME. The RS1 has larger cups while the RS2 cups are the same size as the original 325/MS2


----------



## LugBug1

parbaked said:


> Sounds IME. The RS1 has larger cups while the RS2 cups are the same size as the original 325/MS2


 
 Do they have the same drivers?


----------



## parbaked

lugbug1 said:


> Do they have the same drivers?


 
 I understand that all the Grado drivers (at least the SR and RS) start the same but they are graded, matched and then modified for the different models ie. housings and cups.


----------



## LugBug1

parbaked said:


> I understand that all the Grado drivers (at least the SR and RS) start the same but they are graded, matched and then modified for the different models ie. housings and cups.


 
 Both the RS2 and 1 share the same drivers  Thus the similarity in sound. The longer chamber of the RS1 gives deeper bass and adds more warmth the mids.


----------



## whirlwind

olympus mons said:


> After much thought and deliberation I decided to send my RS2i's back and order the RS1i's. They sounded great even though there was only about 20 or so hours on them but after reading a lot of reviews and posts on here the RS1i's just sound like they will be better overall. I won a $300 Amazon gift card raffle so when all is said and done the 1i's will cost me around $400 out of my pocket, I figure that much for a brand new set of 1i's is too good to pass up, at least that's how I'll rationalize it...


 
 That is a very good deal on the RS1i....I could not even guess how many hours I have on ine....but I swear they keep sounding better and better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


jaywillin said:


> that's how i'd rationalize it, and i'm a great rationalizer , ask anybody !
> i haven't heard the rs2i, but i've got the 1i, its outfreaking standing


 
 Jay....you are a great rationalizer for sure....the best I have ever known!!


----------



## bassboysam

lugbug1 said:


> Seemed or sounded? How? if you don't mind me asking. Could you be so good as to elaborate


sorry, sounds. It has a slightly richer sound than the SRs but it doesn't have the separation and presentation of the RS1.


----------



## CH23

i just wrote a comparison between RS-2 and RS-1. Keep in mind that this is my own perception. Not general opinion.

After having listened to the RS-1 for quite a while, and after having found the right words, here's my comparison between the RS-1 (#1121) and RS-2 (#4284) (both buttoned) 

The RS-2 was modded to have more bass, as it was quite painful listening to them at an appropiate volume, with G-cush on. (Highs not in balance with lows, a problem not appearing with L-cush or flats on them) i have taken this in on this comparison, and will reflect on their non-modded state as well as i can.

Both the RS-1 and 2 were setup with my turntable -> PH-1 > RA-1 > headphone

On the turntable various records, used for measurement Tubular Bells, original pressing, and Amarok, also original pressing.

The RS-1 has more restrained lows, more in balance with the highs, and powerful bass. It seems like everything's peaking, and coming from more than 2 drivers. A lot of instrumental seperation.
Mids, they sound slightly more dampened than both highs and lows, but not too much. 

The RS-2 has full bass, and full highs, but less "refined" as the RS-1. They're a joy to listen to, however these were made to go with L-cush and L-cush only. 
Instrumental seperation is less clear. Same goes for soundstage albeit only a tiny bit.
The bass seems more leaking into the mids.

Overall i would say that the RS-1 wins on comfort, seeing as how G-cush doesn't make them sound much brighter.

The RS-1 is also more refined sounding.

For it's price, i would say the RS-2 wins though. To me the differences are clear enough, but if you're buying your first pair of quality headphones, the RS-2 might be your better choice. (As i did) having said this, the opposite is true if you've already owned high fidelity headphones. You might be bothered by the leakage of highs mids and lows into eachother.

having both headphones, i would use the RS-2 more with my portable audiosource, as the brightness of the RS-1 without use of the RA-1 is a bit too much for my taste.

For my home system, the RS-1 is definitely my choice.

I think that if you'd put a thicker piece of "cheese-cloth" on the drivers of the RS-1, you'd have a fair comparison of what the RS-2 sounds like.

-CH23


----------



## parbaked

ch23 said:


> I think that if you'd put a thicker piece of "cheese-cloth" on the drivers of the RS-1, you'd have a fair comparison of what the RS-2 sounds like.


 
 or...
 1) put a nylon stocking over your head
 2) slip on your RS1 and your favorite tunes
 3) post your impressions and a selfie for us to share


----------



## flailure

parbaked said:


> or...
> 1) put a nylon stocking over your head
> 2) slip on your RS1 and your favorite tunes
> 3) post your impressions and a selfie for us to share


 
 +1  pics or it never happened


----------



## LugBug1

ch23 said:


>


 
 Thanks for that, nice personal impressions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


parbaked said:


> 1) put a nylon stocking over your head


 





 
 I used to do this with my 225's. Worked a treat until I left the house.. Got arrested at my Bank trying to cash a cheque... "whats the problem officer...?" "You don't understand.. it smooths me Grado's out!!"


----------



## HPiper

I was wondering if anyone here has had the chance to compare the Grado GS1000i with either the HD700 or 800. I listened to the Senns and really liked them but I have no way of auditioning the Grado's. I did compare the Senns to my 325i's and found the Senns were better on most everything but the Grado's still hold their own with rock, but can't hold a candle to the Senns on anything else.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> I was wondering if anyone here has had the chance to compare the Grado GS1000i with either the HD700 or 800. I listened to the Senns and really liked them but I have no way of auditioning the Grado's. I did compare the Senns to my 325i's and found the Senns were better on most everything but the Grado's still hold their own with rock, but can't hold a candle to the Senns on anything else.


 

 i have the gs1000i, and have been curious about these to senns, this would be interesting i think


----------



## LCfiner

hpiper said:


> I was wondering if anyone here has had the chance to compare the Grado GS1000i with either the HD700 or 800. I listened to the Senns and really liked them but I have no way of auditioning the Grado's. I did compare the Senns to my 325i's and found the Senns were better on most everything but the Grado's still hold their own with rock, but can't hold a candle to the Senns on anything else.


 
  
 I've had all three, but never at the same time.
  
 HD700 shares more in common with the GS1000 as the treble has more peaks and dips than the HD800. HD800 has an even "lift" in treble response but the effect is fairly minor compared to what the GS1000 does. The GS1000 and HD700 have some ups and downs in treble response that can make cymbals or some high pitched instruments sound a bit off. 
  
 GS1000 has very smooth mids, elevated and somewhat distorted bass (sorry) and the previously mentioned peaky treble. it has a large soundstage but I always felt that imaging was fuzzy and not as precise as either of those two Sennheisers.
  
 I do not recommend the GS1000 for someone who wants a headphone with a large soundstage or somethign that costs ~1K. I am not a big fan of the GS1000 as the HD800 (or the HD700 to a lesser extent) do things better and cost close to the same. GS1000 needs as powerful an amp as the HD800, so it's not like you can save money there. The HD700 can be driven from something less powerful.
  
 My recommendation is to get the best RS or SR Grado you can afford (or PS500 for something a bit darker) and then get the HD800 if you're looking for more accurate listening with large soundstage, but less verve than the Grado.
  
 FYI: I own an RS1 and HD800. good yin/yang combo, imo.


----------



## HenryS

i got gs1000, it is hard to drive


----------



## jaywillin

lcfiner said:


> I've had all three, but never at the same time.
> 
> HD700 shares more in common with the GS1000 as the treble has more peaks and dips than the HD800. HD800 has an even "lift" in treble response but the effect is fairly minor compared to what the GS1000 does. The GS1000 and HD700 have some ups and downs in treble response that can make cymbals or some high pitched instruments sound a bit off.
> 
> ...


 

 very interesting,
 as someone who has primarily been a grado head, and just recently started try to find "another" headphone sound to pair with my grado's this is very useful indeed.
 i currently have the rs1i, the gs1000i, and my "other" headphone at the moment is the lcd x, i've only had it a couple of days but i'm very impressed with it so far
 i like it much better than the 2 for sure. the 2 was just too warm for my taste.
 as for senns, i've heard the 650, and 600, and i preferred the 600.
 i really enjoy the gs1000i though, i really feel it its the sweet spot between the "typical grado" sound, and a "bigger" sound,
 one area that i feel the gs1000i is better than lcd's is speed. the gs just sounds so fast, that don't mean i feel the lcd x is slow at all
 right now, i enjoy both(and the rs1i) !!


----------



## MarcadoStalker7

Head-Fi sucks


----------



## MarcadoStalker7

Head-Fi sucks


----------



## JoeDoe

Torrential downpour, flat tire, and severe head cold won't keep this guy from driving an hour to pick up his RS1s from FedEx. Will post impressions later this evening


----------



## LugBug1

joedoe said:


> Torrential downpour, flat tire, and severe head cold won't keep this guy from driving an hour to pick up his RS1s from FedEx. Will post impressions later this evening


 
 haha good for you! (_but drive carefully..!_)


----------



## joseph69

henrys said:


> i got gs1000, it is hard to drive


 
 Just asking…these are low impedance headphones, why do you say they are hard to drive?
 I definitely understand that amping them (to me) absolutely makes a difference, but I don't understand why you say this. 
  


marcadostalker7 said:


> For those who have the 325is, what's the noticeable difference after +100 burn-in compared to out-of-the-box?


 
 Bass tightens up, more clarity. Some will also say that the highs tame, but I've never experienced this problem with my 325is's.
 They are awesome headphones, enjoy them!


----------



## ferday

joseph69 said:


> Just asking…these are low impedance headphones, why do you say they are hard to drive?
> I definitely understand that amping them (to me) absolutely makes a difference, but I don't understand why you say this.


 
  
 because it's not a true statement!  the gs1000i have the exact same sensitivity and impedance as all the grados.  i don't need to own them to know that they amp exactly as easily as every other grado.  
  
 now...maybe they are more picky with amping as far as synergy and what not, that i can't comment on.  perhaps that's what he meant?


----------



## MarcadoStalker7

Head-Fi sucks


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Just asking…these are low impedance headphones, why do you say they are hard to drive?
> I definitely understand that amping them (to me) absolutely makes a difference, but I don't understand why you say this.
> 
> Bass tightens up, more clarity. Some will also say that the highs tame, but I've never experienced this problem with my 325is's.
> They are awesome headphones, enjoy them!


 

 yeah, not hard to drive at all, but does scale nicely with better amps, you'll be fine joseph !


----------



## joseph69

ferday said:


> because it's not a true statement!  the gs1000i have the exact same sensitivity and impedance as all the grados.  i don't need to own them to know that they amp exactly as easily as every other grado.
> 
> now...maybe they are more picky with amping as far as synergy and what not, that i can't comment on.  perhaps that's what he meant?


 
 Didn't think so…but your probably right about them being picky with the amplification, I found my 325is's to be picky with amplification.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> yeah, not hard to drive at all, but does scale nicely with better amps, you'll be fine joseph !


 
 No, I wasn't asking for myself, I was replying to *HenryS *as to why he said the GS's are hard to drive, but thanks Jay.


----------



## LCfiner

hey guys, low impedance headphones need more power to achieve same volume level as higher impedance phone with same sensitivity.
  
 GS1000 needs 1.06 mW to get 90 dB
  
  
 Sennheiser HD800?
  
 wait for it...
  
  
 0.16 mW
  
 6.6x less power needed.
  
 Also, different grados have different pads and so you need different power levels to get 90dB at the ear. (efficiencies could be slightly different too)
  
 RS1 = .78 mW
  
 SR60= .24 mW


----------



## ferday

lcfiner said:


> hey guys, low impedance headphones need more power to achieve same volume level as higher impedance phone with same sensitivity.
> 
> GS1000 needs 1.06 mW to get 90 dB
> 
> ...


 
  
 high impedance cans require more voltage, low impedance cans require more current.  voltage is fixed by the volume knob on the amp...
  
 the grados require more current (check here for actual measurements!) but less voltage than the hd800's...the HD800's require 2.2V where the grados only require 0.8V for the same volume output (dB SPL).  sure, the grados require 5x more current, but as long as the amp can provide the power it's a non issue.  that's why grados will work with an iphone that runs off of low voltage batteries, while the hd800 will be almost inaudible on the same phone.  it's *voltage*, not power...so saying that any grado is "hard to drive" is a very confusing statement, since i don't need to own the gs1000 to know that my iphone will drive them approximately same volume level as both my SR80 and RS1.  the true impedances (frequency dependent) will probably be slightly different from grado to grado but since the driver is the same and merely tweaked, i strongly doubt it's a large change
  
 my experience with the 3 different pad types on the same headphone (sr80 and rs1) is that the required volume increase at the pot is not very much to achieve the same subjective volume at my ears.  i haven't measured this, i'd like to know how you measured the change from pad to pad...


----------



## elmoe

ferday said:


> my experience with the 3 different pad types on the same headphone (sr80 and rs1) is that the required volume increase at the pot is not very much to achieve the same subjective volume at my ears.  i haven't measured this, i'd like to know how you measured the change from pad to pad...


 
  
 I can confirm this, I've owned all kinds of Grados for decades and haven't noticed any kind of substantial volume change due to any of them...


----------



## JoeDoe

Everyone say hello to 'The Twins'
  
 Newly-acquired RS1is and PX100 drivers in Vibro's prototype mahogany cups with a custom quad braid cable from Yew Audio. This is temporary endgame stuff gentlemen. Take the RS1i, cool the midbass, draw the mids back a touch, add a little heat to the treble and you've got these SennGrados.
  
 Neither set weighs a thing, they're both easily powered, and compliment each other quite wonderfully. Cheers!
  
 PS. And yes, before you ask, I did the shaping, sanding, staining, drilling, and fitting for the Vibro cups.


----------



## LugBug1

^^beautiful^^^
  
 Just FWIW, I find Grado's work better (for my preference) with high impedance amps. I love what they do, but I just need to tame the highs and add more bass for my preference (PS500 excluded!). Relax the edge a little. IME Grado's will shine one way or the other...its Just a matter of taste. A high current amp may very well feed what they want, but they will be peaking in all of the areas that they are famous for. For good or bad.
  
 What I love about Grado is the feeling of the sound you get. The 'thump', 'pluck' of the instruments. The feeling of being close to the music (band). The problem I've had with Grado over the years is that they are a little too sensitive. I only base this opinion on other good headphones I've heard/owned. So... In my book, there is no right way to amp them. Tubes will give them the voltage that they don't need, but this IMO affects the sound in a pleasing way. High current amps will give you more of what you love about them in the first place. Only this is a little too much for me. 
  
 Or... You can just buy any amp and EQ. Seriously, they are born coloured so why not play with the colour.


----------



## barid

lugbug1 said:


> ^^beautiful^^^
> 
> Just FWIW, I find Grado's work better (for my preference) with high impedance amps. I love what they do, but I just need to tame the highs and add more bass for my preference (PS500 excluded!). Relax the edge a little. IME Grado's will shine one way or the other...its Just a matter of taste. A high current amp may very well feed what they want, but they will be peaking in all of the areas that they are famous for. For good or bad.


 
  
 Agree on that.  Prefer them out of my WA2 rather than any solid state I've had.


----------



## Douger333

marcadostalker7 said:


> In sound, obviously. More bass, better imaging, smooth treble?, etc...


 

 I have had my 325i's for a couple of years, and it took at least 60hrs but maybe close to 100 to run in. That said, they are worth it! Bass is very good, mids and treble are smooth,great detail! I am a huge Grado fan with 60's, 225's, 325i's, RS1i's, PS500's and PS1000's. The 325i's hold their own.


----------



## LCfiner

ferday said:


> high impedance cans require more voltage, low impedance cans require more current.  voltage is fixed by the volume knob on the amp...
> 
> the grados require more current (check here for actual measurements!) but less voltage than the hd800's...the HD800's require 2.2V where the grados only require 0.8V for the same volume output (dB SPL).  sure, the grados require 5x more current, but as long as the amp can provide the power it's a non issue.  that's why grados will work with an iphone that runs off of low voltage batteries, while the hd800 will be almost inaudible on the same phone.  it's *voltage*, not power...so saying that any grado is "hard to drive" is a very confusing statement, since i don't need to own the gs1000 to know that my iphone will drive them approximately same volume level as both my SR80 and RS1.  the true impedances (frequency dependent) will probably be slightly different from grado to grado but since the driver is the same and merely tweaked, i strongly doubt it's a large change
> 
> my experience with the 3 different pad types on the same headphone (sr80 and rs1) is that the required volume increase at the pot is not very much to achieve the same subjective volume at my ears.  i haven't measured this, i'd like to know how you measured the change from pad to pad...


 
  
 those measurements are for 110 dB!!! you’ll blow your ears out. 
  
 at 90 dB, voltage requirements are less extreme.
  
 0.242V for the HD800 and 0.161V for the RS1
  
  
 Yes, I know Senn’s need more voltage and Grados need more current. and most portable devices are voltage limited which is why most low impedance headphones are considered easier to drive.
  
 As for our experiences with different pads, I think we just had very different experiences. I always had to turn down amp volume by several notches on any Grado going from L cush to flat pads. Or I had to increase volume by quite a bit when trying on G cush on PS500 or an RS1.


----------



## bbophead

lcfiner said:


> Yes, I know Senn’s need more voltage and Grados need more current. and most portable devices are voltage limited which is why most low impedance headphones are considered easier to drive.
> 
> As for our experiences with different pads, I think we just had very different experiences. I always had to turn down amp volume by several notches on any Grado going from L cush to flat pads. Or I had to increase volume by quite a bit when trying on G cush on PS500 or an RS1.


 
 Grados require so little from amps in terms of drive.  I can't see any problem.


----------



## LCfiner

bbophead said:


> Grados require so little from amps in terms of drive.  I can't see any problem.


 
  
 Please keep in mind that I was initially responding to this statement (regarding driving GS1000):
  
_"because it's not a true statement!  *the gs1000i have the exact same sensitivity and impedance as all the grados.  i don't need to own them to know that they amp exactly as easily as every other grado.  *_
  
_now...maybe they are more picky with amping as far as synergy and what not, that i can't comment on.  perhaps that's what he meant?"_
  
 but we can see from measurements that this is absolutely not true. The GS1000 requires 4X as much power as an SR60 and around 25% more power than a RS1i to deliver the same volume (90 DB) to a microphone planted in a dummy's ear. See all measurements from innerfidelity's resources page.
  
 Now, above and beyond this, I also happen to think they are pickier to find a good synergy with an amp due to their frequency response in the treble area, but it's absolutely not true that all Grados have the same amping requirements just for basic sound level measurements at ear position.
  
 SR60 - pretty easy
  
 GS1000 - not so much
  
  
 In retrospect, I never should not have brought in Sennheisers in the conversation as it confused the discussion. that was my mistake. just looking at the grado family, there are some big differences in power and voltage requirements.
  
 Also of note, the PS500 is fantastically easy to drive.


----------



## bbophead

lcfiner said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > Grados require so little from amps in terms of drive.  I can't see any problem.
> ...


 
 Perhaps if one was to put G-Cush on any other Grado, one would increase the power requirements.  Still, we're talking very efficient headphones, aren't we?


----------



## jaywillin

objective vs. subjective
 math/science vs art
  
 i'm not too much of a technical guy, so, i don't pay a lot of attention to "numbers", i look at them as more of loose guidelines
 the math says if two amps/headphones measures the same, they should sound the same right ? no, if they did, we wouldn't ask each other for "impressions", we could just look at the numbers
 my ears are objective they only work between certain "numbers", but they are attached to my brain, which is subjective
 now i realize some want to know "why" something sounds a certain way
 me not so much, i thought grado's don't measure very well, or as good as many other headphones
 but here we are loving grado's !!
 thats not science, thats emotion


----------



## LCfiner

bbophead said:


> Perhaps if one was to put G-Cush on any other Grado, one would increase the power requirements.  Still, we're talking very efficient headphones, aren't we?


 
  
 Yeah, they're pretty efficient at 98 dB/mW More so than most hifimans. about the same as the high impedance Sennheisers.
  
 @jaywillin. this isn't about measuring "good" or sounding good or whatever. That's not the discussion we're having here.
  
 It's really just about basic power needs for the GS1000 (or PS1000). they are not the same as lower end Grados, despite using similarly small drivers. They need quite a bit more power to reach the same sound level at the ear than, say, an SR60. 
  
 that's it.


----------



## jaywillin

lcfiner said:


> Yeah, they're pretty efficient at 98 dB/mW More so than most hifimans. about the same as the high impedance Sennheisers.
> 
> @jaywillin. this isn't about measuring "good" or sounding good or whatever. That's not the discussion we're having here.
> 
> ...


 

 ah, i misunderstood, then that would to do with numbers then, discuss away


----------



## ferday

lcfiner said:


> Please keep in mind that I was initially responding to this statement (regarding driving GS1000):
> 
> _"because it's not a true statement!  *the gs1000i have the exact same sensitivity and impedance as all the grados.  i don't need to own them to know that they amp exactly as easily as every other grado.  *_
> 
> ...




But the gs1000 doesn't require 4x the power as the SPL dB and the impedance are identical to every other grado
There's no actual measurements I've seen regarding the pads, you gave numbers out of thin air 
By the numbers the gs is no different from the sr60 as far as power requirements. If you can point out my error then awesome

Either way, it's fun to think about and thanks for the discussion!


----------



## LugBug1

jaywillin said:


> objective vs. subjective
> math/science vs art
> 
> i'm not too much of a technical guy, so, i don't pay a lot of attention to "numbers", i look at them as more of loose guidelines
> ...


 
 Well said. More than any other headphone, Grado's make me forget about graphs etc. They are fun headphones! And music should be fun.


----------



## parbaked

ferday said:


> But the gs1000 doesn't require 4x the power as the SPL dB and the impedance are identical to every other grado
> There's no actual measurements I've seen regarding the pads, you gave numbers out of thin air
> By the numbers the gs is no different from the sr60 as far as power requirements. If you can point out my error then awesome
> 
> Either way, it's fun to think about and thanks for the discussion!


 
 OK here are your error(s)
 1. The drivers are only one component in the headphones efficiency. We know the drivers measure the same, but that is not the whole story.
 2. The housing and pads also impact how loud the headphones are, while on ones head, while driven by the same power.
 3. The Grado measurements are for the drivers only, not the actual headphone with pads.
 4. LCFiner referred to 'innerfidelity's resources page' as his source, not thin air.
 5. The innerfidelity measurements are taken suing a dummy with a microphone is it's head and are more relevant to the discussion than what Grado posts in it's specs.
  
 Makes sense to me that if you put bagels pads any Grado it becomes less loud and you need more power to get the same volume...TTVJ flats = the opposite.


----------



## bassboysam

Is driving the same as make louder? I thought there is more to properly driving a headphone than just getting the desired volume? 

I admit I don't quite understand it all.


----------



## LugBug1

bassboysam said:


> Is driving the same as make louder? I thought there is more to properly driving a headphone than just getting the desired volume?
> 
> I admit I don't quite understand it all.


 
 The sensitivity is the volume factor. The impedance is the resistance, and if this isn't matched accordingly you can get distortion. (I think) So two factors in driving a headphone.


----------



## MickeyVee

Like everything else, the more power the better, just gives you headroom so there's no problem whether the HP needs more current or voltage.  Eventhough I can drive my PS500 out of my iPhone5, it's much, much better out of the Naim or Vali.


----------



## whirlwind

I know when I put the G- cushion on my RS1i....I actually need to increase the volume on my MAD alittle to match the loudness of my RS1i with the l- cushion....does that make sense ?
  
 I have always found all of the Grado's that I have ever heard, pretty darn easy to drive......but for me personally....that is the easy part.....it is all about getting the most from your cans....the synergy is where it is at for me......many amps will drive your headphones just fine.....but when you hit the right combo....you just know it....you hear it and feel it.
  
 Does this make any sense to anyone.....lol


----------



## parbaked

whirlwind said:


> I know when I put the G- cushion on my RS1i....I actually need to increase the volume on my MAD alittle to match the loudness of my RS1i with the l- cushion....does that make sense ?


 
 Yes. This is why we're saying the GS is less efficient than the SR/RS is spite of similar driver. The G-Cush over-ear designs is larger and places the driver further from ear requiring more power to achieve the same sound volume .


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> I know when I put the G- cushion on my RS1i....I actually need to increase the volume on my MAD alittle to match the loudness of my RS1i with the l- cushion....does that make sense ?
> 
> I have always found all of the Grado's that I have ever heard, pretty darn easy to drive......but for me personally....that is the easy part.....it is all about getting the most from your cans....the synergy is where it is at for me......many amps will drive your headphones just fine.....but when you hit the right combo....you just know it....you hear it and feel it.
> 
> Does this make any sense to anyone.....lol


 

 just a wee bit laddie


----------



## bbophead

whirlwind said:


> I know when I put the G- cushion on my RS1i....I actually need to increase the volume on my MAD alittle to match the loudness of my RS1i with the l- cushion....does that make sense ?
> 
> I have always found all of the Grado's that I have ever heard, pretty darn easy to drive......but for me personally....that is the easy part.....it is all about getting the most from your cans....the synergy is where it is at for me......many amps will drive your headphones just fine.....but when you hit the right combo....you just know it....you hear it and feel it.
> 
> Does this make any sense to anyone.....lol


 
 Makes a lot more sense than some of the previous posts.


----------



## HenryS

The high freq is sharp, I tried tube and solid amps but no one can control it.


----------



## HenryS

joseph69 said:


> Just asking…these are low impedance headphones, why do you say they are hard to drive?
> I definitely understand that amping them (to me) absolutely makes a difference, but I don't understand why you say this.
> 
> Bass tightens up, more clarity. Some will also say that the highs tame, but I've never experienced this problem with my 325is's.
> They are awesome headphones, enjoy them!


 
 The high freq is sharp, I tried tube and solid amps but no one can control it.


----------



## joseph69

henrys said:


> The high freq is sharp, I tried tube and solid amps but no one can control it.


 
 You see, from what I've read/experienced with the 325is's is that some say that they are bright, and some say they are not. There was also a head-Fier who posted that they had purchased about three pairs of (new ) 325is's, to see if QC was the issue and they where not consistent in sound, being that some where very sharp/shrill in the high frequencies and some where not. I happen to have a pair that in IMO are not and never were sharp/shrill in the high frequencies. If they are new, give them time to burn-in and the highs may tame down, otherwise try some tube rolling to see if you can resolve this issue. One thing that I definitely noticed with my 325is's is that they are very picky with amplification, IMO. But like I said mine are awesome, and I've used them with the LD1+, Magni/Modi, WA6, but when I used them with my Adcom GFP-710, I didn't like this combo at all, they were very veiled/dark, and this was not a good match IMO, but all of the other amps (to me) were fine with the 325is's. I also own the 80i's and the RS1i's, which perform well which all of the amps I mentioned above, so its  a little strange that the 325's didn't match well with the Adcom, but all the others did...


----------



## stacker45

I'm no expert, but the way I see it, the Grados that come with a 1/8'' plug are more than likely meant to be use mainly with low power, portable devices, and are therefore easyer to drive than the ones that come with the 1/4'' plug.


----------



## ferday

parbaked said:


> OK here are your error(s)
> *snip*




I happily concede all of those except #1. Thanks for posting! I really enjoy the pleasant spirit that surrounds much of head-fi. I'm an AVS veteran and it can get ugly there in a hurry

so The only thing left to do is to explain to my wife that I NEED the gs1000 to make some important measurements for the head fi crowd. And for completeness I need at least a couple new amps....How can she possibly say no?


----------



## jaywillin

ferday said:


> I happily concede all of those except #1. Thanks for posting! I really enjoy the pleasant spirit that surrounds much of head-fi. I'm an AVS veteran and it can get ugly there in a hurry
> 
> so The only thing left to do is to explain to my wife that I NEED the gs1000 to make some important measurements for the head fi crowd. And for completeness I need at least a couple new amps....How can she possibly say no?


 

 its better to ask for forgiveness, than permission ! lol, (i've made that mistake before !)
 i'm kicking it gs1000i style this morning, i think the rs1i and gs1000i are a great combo
 and if one can't got gs, go ps500, almost as good to me, and cheaper


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> its better to ask for forgiveness, than permission ! lol, (i've made that mistake before !)
> i'm kicking it gs1000i style this morning, i think the rs1i and gs1000i are a great combo
> and if one can't got gs, go ps500, almost as good to me, and cheaper


----------



## jaywillin

for you spotify users out there, this is simple, and seems to work great !
http://www.equalify.me/
  
 an equalizer for spotify


----------



## granty1988

Hello All
  
 I need some help, I seem to have broken the pivot between the arm of the headophone and the ear cup itself.
  
 Any ideas on how to replace or mend or get it fixed.
  
 THanks in advance.


----------



## MickeyVee

Has anyone tried the PS500 with the G cushions? Thoughts?


----------



## markm1

lugbug1 said:


> Well said. More than any other headphone, Grado's make me forget about graphs etc. They are fun headphones! And music should be fun.


 

 Riffing on Jay's post-I am totally, unabashedly the antithesis of an "technical guy". I'm sure I don't have neutral, golden ears. I've spent most of my life listening heavy arse rock, punk and metal only recently acquiring tastes for jazz, acoustic and electronic music.
  
 Just a point for all of us "big picture-less details people"-For me-any art-film, music, theater-is a sum of its parts. How many films had all the right elements-a good script, top notch director and a list actors-but somehow miss the mark.
  
 It's an emotional gut feeling. Numbers mean nothing to me. It’s all kind of smoke and mirrors to me. I just ask one question of myself-"how does this schiit sound"! Is there an X factor...some hard to pinpoint wow factor regardless of the math. Which is why when I go to meets, I totally dig on the uber top end LCD's, Staxx  and so on-yet my little $200 225i still give that rawness that much of my music craves...like a great shot of tequila vs vintage wine


----------



## jaywillin

mickeyvee said:


> Has anyone tried the PS500 with the G cushions? Thoughts?


 

 DO IT !!!


----------



## swspiers

Ear Zonk G-cushions on order for my 225i's. Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Ear Zonk G-cushions on order for my 225i's. Can't wait to try them out.


 

 they work fine !
  
 you still out on the left coast ??


----------



## swspiers

Yep. Eating our way 'cross San Diego.


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> Riffing on Jay's post-I am totally, unabashedly the antithesis of an "technical guy". I'm sure I don't have neutral, golden ears. I've spent most of my life listening heavy arse rock, punk and metal only recently acquiring tastes for jazz, acoustic and electronic music.
> 
> Just a point for all of us "big picture-less details people"-For me-any art-film, music, theater-is a sum of its parts. How many films had all the right elements-a good script, top notch director and a list actors-but somehow miss the mark.
> 
> It's an emotional gut feeling. Numbers mean nothing to me. It’s all kind of smoke and mirrors to me. I just ask one question of myself-"how does this schiit sound"! Is there an X factor...some hard to pinpoint wow factor regardless of the math. Which is why when I go to meets, I totally dig on the uber top end LCD's, Staxx  and so on-yet my little $200 225i still give that rawness that much of my music craves...like a great shot of tequila vs vintage wine


 

 mark gets "IT"
 how about the athlete analogy
 not the biggest, not the fastest, not the strongest, but makes the players around him/her better, and just wins !


----------



## whirlwind

For the most part I have always liked my RS1i with the L-cushion
  
 I am listening to Dire Straits right now with the G-cushion......I may have to reconsider and gives the g's more credit....I had to crank the MAD abit.....and man the detail is as good as ever....with a great soundstage...it sounds stunning and I am not a huge fan of soundstage


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Yep. Eating our way 'cross San Diego.


 

 i could get into that !!


----------



## semicoln

I've got some 325is on order that will be here Monday. I decided this is a phone I wanted to check out on my Grado journey before moving past the SRs. It will be the first Grado, other than an MS1i, that I purchased new.


----------



## jaywillin

semicoln said:


> I've got some 325is on order that will be here Monday. I decided this is a phone I wanted to check out on my Grado journey before moving past the SRs. It will be the first Grado, other than an MS1i, that I purchased new.


 
  
 the 225i you have, i got "demo" from 4ourears(grado) thats the closest to new i've gotten


----------



## bearFNF

mickeyvee said:


> Has anyone tried the PS500 with the G cushions? Thoughts?



Big thumbs up from me. Comfort is great and I like the sound, too.


----------



## joseph69

semicoln said:


> I've got some 325is on order that will be here Monday. I decided this is a phone I wanted to check out on my Grado journey before moving past the SRs. It will be the first Grado, other than an MS1i, that I purchased new.


 
 Nice choice, congratulations on the 325's, they're great headphones, enjoy!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Nice choice, congratulations on the 325's, they're great headphones, enjoy!


 
  
 Crutchfield says "reserve yours today !"
  
Grado GS1000i
 Stereo headphones
 Out of Stock
 6 people say 
 Expected: *2/21/2014*


----------



## missingastring

I still can't believe how good my SR80's are for the price. How does the Grado sound translate from the low end models to the top of the line?


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> Crutchfield says "reserve yours today !"
> 
> Grado GS1000i
> Stereo headphones
> ...


 
 Thanks Jay, I'm going to reserve them today, even though they were going to e-mail me when they got them in. Thanks again!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Thanks Jay, I'm going to reserve them today, even though they were going to e-mail me when they got them in. Thanks again!


----------



## joseph69

Jay, BTW my WA6 with the S/P and 6SN7 WGT's is sounding sweeter and sweeter every time I listen too it!
 It also can be a combo of both the RS's and the WA6 burning-in (neither of them have that much time on them), but I'm more and more impressed every time I listen to this combo.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Jay, BTW my WA6 with the S/P and 6SN7 WGT's is sounding sweeter and sweeter every time I listen too it!
> It also can be a combo of both the RS's and the WA6 burning-in (neither of them have that much time on them), but I'm more and more impressed every time I listen to this combo.


 
  
 i really would like to hear a woo at some point, over the last few days, after i got the lcd-x, being that it was so much easier to drive than the lcd2, i sold the mjolnir and wanted to replace it with something a little more "refined", i had been interested in the bryston bha-1 but went with the mjo for the lcd2.
 so with the mjo gone, i was looking more at amps that could drive both the grado's and x's , the two i was looking at the hardest was the bryston again, since i already had the mad for grado's
 and the woo wa6, then realizing how much more powerful the wa6se was, i started leaning that way
 then along comes whirlwind, telling me about some ps1000's on the f/s/t thread, in just picking the sellers brain, turned out he wanted to sell his bha-1, and he offered a great deal
 so i took it, its got balanced and unbalanced operation, a gain switch, balance control, plus 18 years left on the warranty !
 so the woo may have to wait a while, the MAD Ear+ is pretty awesome itself ! , but the woo stuff is always in the back of my mind !


----------



## joseph69

Very nice, congratulations once again LOL. When you get the amp and headphones, give a heads up on how you like them. BTW, 18 years left on the warranty…thats nuckin futs!!!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Very nice, congratulations once again LOL. When you get the amp and headphones, give a heads up on how you like them. BTW, 18 years left on the warranty…thats nuckin futs!!!


 

 the lcd-x's got here tuesday, they are good, real, real good , and the mad can drive them, the little ican can drive them


----------



## MickeyVee

Sweet! Would love to try out the LCD-X but waiting to see how the HE-560 pans out. Congrats on the PS1000/BHA-1!
 Quote:


jaywillin said:


> the lcd-x's got here..


----------



## ferday

jaywillin said:


> the lcd-x's got here tuesday, they are good, real, real good , and the mad can drive them, the little ican can drive them




If you're interested in more amps stuff you should look into speaker amping! I'm going to be making some speaker taps w/resistors as a new project, the LCD-x should respond crazy well and there's even reports that grados can sound stunning on a speaker setup...


----------



## jaywillin

mickeyvee said:


>


 

 noooo, didn't get the ps1000, just the bha-1, i thought about it for a second, getting it instead of the amp
 just couldn't swing it, another time


----------



## jaywillin

ferday said:


> If you're interested in more amps stuff you should look into speaker amping! I'm going to be making some speaker taps w/resistors as a new project, the LCD-x should respond crazy well and there's even reports that grados can sound stunning on a speaker setup...


 

 i've been kinda curious about that, i checked out the little emotiva amp when i went there a couple of months ago
 its a pretty substantial, cool looking little piece, seems a lot of folks use them for amping cans


----------



## ferday

jaywillin said:


> i've been kinda curious about that, i checked out the little emotiva amp when i went there a couple of months ago
> its a pretty substantial, cool looking little piece, seems a lot of folks use them for amping cans


 
  
 i'm making just a little box that routes stereo to a 1/4", and a simple design that allows for quick resistor changes.  nothing fancy or balanced but i think it should be pretty simple
 the reports (particularly from Malveaux, whom i know you know of from this site) are far more than minor differences, so i think it's worth checking out.  plus i think it would be super fun to get some vintage tube stereo amps and play with that!  i'm interested simply cause i have a lot of hi-fi gear and i kinda get 2 for 1 usability out of a stereo amp rather than a headphone only deal...


----------



## parbaked

ferday said:


> i'm making just a little box that routes stereo to a 1/4", and a simple design that allows for quick resistor changes.  nothing fancy or balanced but i think it should be pretty simple


 
 This is a nice one from Gilbert at Blue Circle that can adjust loads via switches:


----------



## ferday

parbaked said:


> This is a nice one from Gilbert at Blue Circle where adjust loads via switches:




Pretty! Thanks for that, I think I'll steal the switch idea


----------



## whirlwind

I have been thinking about grabbing me a vintage receiver.....one that can power some hungry cans


----------



## parbaked

ferday said:


> Pretty! Thanks for that, I think I'll steal the switch idea


 
 Nice, you can send me one as a thank you!
 For 32 and 300 ohm cans...please...


----------



## jimr101

Whirlwind I'm born in 1950, so 19 years old at Woodstock . I'm retired on a fixed iincome. But like the song says I know a thing or two about love. But mostly love of music. Talk about uncompressed music files even Steve Job said it best there is nothing like vinyl. Talk about rolling tube and amps I just cleanned up an MA6100 vintage McIntosh intergrated amp and a Pionner sx1010 and trust this old fart the sound is bad to the bone. Being nostalgic I'm always looking for accurate sound reproduction. I even like the buzz of


----------



## jimr101

Guess I hit send too soon. I was saying I love to hear the vacuum tubes hum out of Neil Young's Marshal vintage amps. It's those little imperfections that revive in me my appreciation of the quality of the sound that was being put out in those days. Listen to Soul Sacrifice '69 by Carlos Santana. As much feed back as there was and noises that didn't belong the sounds that came thru were so incredibly good. The chords coming from the bass guitar are just plain out of this world and I wouldn't even try to touch the subject of Carlos guitar or his drummer. The quality of the vintage hifi is what started all of this. To sum it up that's what my Grado's do for me. I don't live in a cabin in the mountains any more I live in town near doctors and such. I can't just crank out 4x100watt hpm60 pionner speakers like I use to. But my goodness do I love my Grados. 20$ a week I save for a pair of ps500i. I really enjoy any ideas you might have that would help me put all this good vinyl on files without loosing their vintage qualities.


----------



## jaywillin

i want to give a heads up on a really , really good solid state amp for grado's, and its pretty affordable
 the ifi ican,
 i bid on one on ebay for the hell of it, and won.
 the gimmicks, tricks, "features" i don't usually go for, but these (base boost, and 3d) aren't too bad
 i find the bass boost the more useful feature.
 i mean, we change pads, or tubes to get a slightly different sounds,
 listening to the rs1i through it, and thinking, "this could use a little fuller sound, just move a switch
 and even at the flat settings, its very good, smooth, liquid sound
 it really surprised me how much i like it, it won't take the place of my mad, it would take the place of a little dot
 if i had one, i'm a tube guy first, but if you're a solid state person, this would work just fine


----------



## GeneraI

Looking forward to joining this club oneday.
  
 For now I'm stuck with no money though. Grado headphones in general attract the love/hate with the name and sound.


----------



## HPiper

whirlwind said:


> I have been thinking about grabbing me a vintage receiver.....one that can power some hungry cans


 

 I still have my separates setup, currently driving my speakers but I have 2 speaker outputs on the amp (Onkyo 150wpc) That should drive just about anything, if not burn it to a crisp.


----------



## HPiper

jaywillin said:


> i want to give a heads up on a really , really good solid state amp for grado's, and its pretty affordable
> the ifi ican,
> i bid on one on ebay for the hell of it, and won.
> the gimmicks, tricks, "features" i don't usually go for, but these (base boost, and 3d) aren't too bad
> ...


 

 From what I have read, all the IFI stuff is real good. Their little dac/headphone amp is supposed to be really really good.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> i want to give a heads up on a really , really good solid state amp for grado's, and its pretty affordable
> the ifi ican,
> i bid on one on ebay for the hell of it, and won.
> the gimmicks, tricks, "features" i don't usually go for, but these (base boost, and 3d) aren't too bad
> ...


 

 So for SS amps....would this be a better amp than the magni in your opinion,  Jay?


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> From what I have read, all the IFI stuff is real good. Their little dac/headphone amp is supposed to be really really good.


 

 it is, i had it first, just to give it a whirl, tried the idsdto, to give dsd a while, i actually preferred the idac, smoother,
 the ifi guys know what they are doing for sure


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> So for SS amps....would this be a better amp than the magni in your opinion,  Jay?


 

 absotively !!
  
 powerful, a little more full sounding, less solid state sounding, and the little switches , especially the bass, nice!
 listening to it now with the x's and gs's
  
 i think i should add, with grado's i feel its much better, if memory serves, and it may not so much, the magni was maybe a little coarse, hard top end, not bad mind you, i just think the ican to be a much better grado wise, another "grado approved"
 joedoe will get to try it out next weekend, mini meet #II


----------



## HPiper

jaywillin said:


> absotively !!
> 
> powerful, a little more full sounding, less solid state sounding, and the little switches , especially the bass, nice!
> listening to it now with the x's and gs's
> ...


 

 That is good to hear, I have been looking for a SS amp to replace this ageing Headroom Amp I am currently using and this may as well be it. Now the question is do I get the dac/amp combo, in which case what do I do with my Modi. Or get just the Amp version.
  ANother question (or two) came up as I was reading reviews of Gardo headphones prior to my upcoming upgrade. I have seen several reviewers say in essense that unless money is no object, the Rs2i is a better value than the Rs1i as they sound very very similar. I was also wondering if any of you have had or do have both the PS500 and PS1000 and how much do they sound alike. In other words would this be another situation similar to the Rs1 and Rs2. Where does the GS1000i fit into all this?


----------



## parbaked

hpiper said:


> ANother question (or two) came up as I was reading reviews of Gardo headphones prior to my upcoming upgrade. I have seen several reviewers say in essense that unless money is no object, the Rs2i is a better value than the Rs1i as they sound very very similar. I was also wondering if any of you have had or do have both the PS500 and PS1000 and how much do they sound alike. In other words would this be another situation similar to the Rs1 and Rs2. Where does the GS1000i fit into all this?


 
 just buy an RS1!


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> That is good to hear, I have been looking for a SS amp to replace this ageing Headroom Amp I am currently using and this may as well be it. Now the question is do I get the dac/amp combo, in which case what do I do with my Modi. Or get just the Amp version.
> ANother question (or two) came up as I was reading reviews of Gardo headphones prior to my upcoming upgrade. I have seen several reviewers say in essense that unless money is no object, the Rs2i is a better value than the Rs1i as they sound very very similar. I was also wondering if any of you have had or do have both the PS500 and PS1000 and how much do they sound alike. In other words would this be another situation similar to the Rs1 and Rs2. Where does the GS1000i fit into all this?


 
 check with mike at tweek geek, they have an audition program, you might could get both, and try it either way, keep the one you like
  
 as for the ps/gs, the gs1000i has a better overall balance to me, the mids are more full, it would be cool to have both at the same time for a comparison
 the rs1i and ps500 are a great combo
 the rs1i and gs1000i are great(and better IMO), , i've gotten all used, and i got pretty good deals on them
 are the more expensive headphones or combo's worth their price over the lesser ones, i can't say
 they are all good


----------



## jaywillin

parbaked said:


> just buy an RS1!


 

 YUP, you won't regret it !
  
 edit :  cause if you buy the 2, you'll have a big "what if" floating around in your head


----------



## tupi3

jaywillin said:


> YUP, you won't regret it !
> 
> edit :  cause if you buy the 2, you'll have a big "what if" floating around in your head


 
 Yeah, I had that "what if" floating around in my head for buying the SR325is. So I wanted a flagship model, and couldn't afford the Grado flagships as the US MSRP is much lower than the EU one. Alessandro ftw!


----------



## HPiper

jaywillin said:


> check with mike at tweek geek, they have an audition program, you might could get both, and try it either way, keep the one you like
> 
> as for the ps/gs, the gs1000i has a better overall balance to me, the mids are more full, it would be cool to have both at the same time for a comparison
> the rs1i and ps500 are a great combo
> ...


 

 Where are you finding all these good deals on Grado's used. I look on Ebay from time to time but they are mostly the lower models (60 and 80) I very seldom see an Rs1i or GS1000i on sale there and when I do the seller seems to want almost full retail price for them.


----------



## HPiper

Is there more than one tweek geek, I looked at their web site and they appear to only carry Beyer.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> Is there more than one tweek geek, I looked at their web site and they appear to only carry Beyer.



Tweekgeek.com, in Boulder Colorado


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> Where are you finding all these good deals on Grado's used. I look on Ebay from time to time but they are mostly the lower models (60 and 80) I very seldom see an Rs1i or GS1000i on sale there and when I do the seller seems to want almost full retail price for them.



The sell/trade thread here mostly , I see some used on eBay/audiogon every now and then, 
There is a pair if rs1i's on the sale thread now I think


----------



## bassboysam

Been trying the Philips Golden Ears training. Harder than I thought especially the different qualities of mp3. I find it very difficult to hear any difference once you get to 128 kbps and higher. I've been using my Audio Technica AD2000X but am going to try it with my RS1 next. It's a pretty cool way to compare headphones and/or amps and DACs.


Oh and I did manage to earn my Silver Ears.


----------



## joseph69

tupi3 said:


> Yeah, I had that "what if" floating around in my head for buying the SR325is. So I wanted a flagship model, and couldn't afford the Grado flagships as the US MSRP is much lower than the EU one. Alessandro ftw!


 
 I own both the 325is/RS1i and to me they are two different headphones, so that "what if" IMO doesn't really apply. The 325is's are excellent headphones, as we'll as the RS1i's, but like I said they are different and there is nothing wrong with the 325is.


----------



## HPiper

joseph69 said:


> I own both the 325is/RS1i and to me they are two different headphones, so that "what if" IMO doesn't really apply. The 325is's are excellent headphones, as we'll as the RS1i's, but like I said they are different and there is nothing wrong with the 325is.


 

 There certainly isn't, listening to Anita Baker on em right now. She is here in the room with me! (Figuratively speaking of course. )


----------



## jaywillin

bassboysam said:


> Been trying the Philips Golden Ears training. Harder than I thought especially the different qualities of mp3. I find it very difficult to hear any difference once you get to 128 kbps and higher. I've been using my Audio Technica AD2000X but am going to try it with my RS1 next. It's a pretty cool way to compare headphones and/or amps and DACs.
> 
> 
> Oh and I did manage to earn my Silver Ears.


 

 phillips golden ear training ?


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> There certainly isn't, listening to Anita Baker on em right now. She is here in the room with me! (Figuratively speaking of course. )


 
 Beautiful full bodied mid-range on the 325is.


----------



## MickeyVee

Hey all, need some help here.. although I probably already know the answer..
 I'm a few days from my 30 day exchange on the PS500. I've really run them through the paces, burn in, tons of listening and although I do love them, I'm finding them too dark and intimate.  I'm missing the treble sparkle/soundstage and air of the HD800.  Obviously, I don't expect nearly the same but the PS500 seems like it doesn't give me any. So, looking to exchange and move to the RS1i.
  
 I've been doing some research over the last hour and it seems like there is a soundstage/detail and the treble is up there.  _Looking at the HeadRoom graphs, they're much more treble happy than the HD800 with some wild peaks and I'm somewhat worried about that. _ On the other hand, it's be said that they're pretty smooth on top.  Although the GS1000i treble, from the graphs, seem top be flatter, I don't went to invest that much more money.
 Is there a general consensus that the treble is smooth on the RS1i? Ear piercing treble is more of a logo for me than the PS500 being too dark.
  
 Not too sure what to do.. close my eyes, cross my fingers and just jump in..


----------



## Matro5

Psyched to report that my turbulent labs manta headband is on its way. I'm in the minority that I don't find the stock headband to be noticeably uncomfortable, but I plan on having my PS500s for awhile so I figured I'd dress it up a bit.


----------



## jaywillin

mickeyvee said:


> Hey all, need some help here.. although I probably already know the answer..
> I'm a few days from my 30 day exchange on the PS500. I've really run them through the paces, burn in, tons of listening and although I do love them, I'm finding them too dark and intimate.  I'm missing the treble sparkle/soundstage and air of the HD800.  Obviously, I don't expect nearly the same but the PS500 seems like it doesn't give me any. So, looking to exchange and move to the RS1i.
> 
> I've been doing some research over the last hour and it seems like there is a soundstage/detail and the treble is up there.  _Looking at the HeadRoom graphs, they're much more treble happy than the HD800 with some wild peaks and I'm somewhat worried about that. _ On the other hand, it's be said that they're pretty smooth on top.  Although the GS1000i treble, from the graphs, seem top be flatter, I don't went to invest that much more money.
> ...


 

 i'm don't really understand graphs and all very well, but i can tell you in don't find the treble to bright, i like the detail it provides


----------



## joseph69

mickeyvee said:


> Hey all, need some help here.. although I probably already know the answer..
> I'm a few days from my 30 day exchange on the PS500. I've really run them through the paces, burn in, tons of listening and although I do love them, I'm finding them too dark and intimate.  I'm missing the treble sparkle/soundstage and air of the HD800.  Obviously, I don't expect nearly the same but the PS500 seems like it doesn't give me any. So, looking to exchange and move to the RS1i.
> 
> I've been doing some research over the last hour and it seems like there is a soundstage/detail and the treble is up there.  _Looking at the HeadRoom graphs, they're much more treble happy than the HD800 with some wild peaks and I'm somewhat worried about that. _ On the other hand, it's be said that they're pretty smooth on top.  Although the GS1000i treble, from the graphs, seem top be flatter, I don't went to invest that much more money.
> ...


 
 When I first got the RS1i's, I did notice at moderate/higher volume I thought I was going to have a problem listening to these headphones…but I would guess I have over 50+ hrs on them now , and there is no issue at all with the higher frequencies. They are very fufilling headphones, definitely! My next purchase is the GS1i's, just waiting for a re-stock, and I'm hoping I'm going to love these as much as the RS1i's, and the only way for me to tell is to hear them for myself, never mind graphs or what other people hear, its all about what you/I like to hear, so I'll soon find out!


----------



## MickeyVee

Thanks guys.. just went through the entire RS1i thread and I think that they're worth a serious audition. I totally ignored them when I auditioned the PS500.  The lack of any soundstage and the darkness is starting to drive me crazy. The funny thing is that I do like the PS500's straight out of my older 4G iPod Classic. I've got until the 14th to exchange and will give the RS1i's an audition.  BTW - the graph thing - it's just a starting point.
  
 Quote:


jaywillin said:


>


 
  
  


joseph69 said:


>


----------



## whirlwind

mickeyvee said:


> Hey all, need some help here.. although I probably already know the answer..
> I'm a few days from my 30 day exchange on the PS500. I've really run them through the paces, burn in, tons of listening and although I do love them, I'm finding them too dark and intimate.  I'm missing the treble sparkle/soundstage and air of the HD800.  Obviously, I don't expect nearly the same but the PS500 seems like it doesn't give me any. So, looking to exchange and move to the RS1i.
> 
> I've been doing some research over the last hour and it seems like there is a soundstage/detail and the treble is up there.  _Looking at the HeadRoom graphs, they're much more treble happy than the HD800 with some wild peaks and I'm somewhat worried about that. _ On the other hand, it's be said that they're pretty smooth on top.  Although the GS1000i treble, from the graphs, seem top be flatter, I don't went to invest that much more money.
> ...


 

 I have never heard the PS500, however it is on my short list of headphones that I want.
  
 It could possibly be that the Grado sound is not what you are looking for, most Grado's have a bit of an elevated high end .
  
 With that being said, the RS1 seems to be a tad warmer , and and a tad tamer in the high end, and with the right amp {tubes}......it seems that any rough edges that were on the high end are gone, and you are just left with that great Grado sound ....minus the extended treble....well....at least for the most part.


----------



## LCfiner

mickeyvee said:


> Hey all, need some help here.. although I probably already know the answer..
> I'm a few days from my 30 day exchange on the PS500. I've really run them through the paces, burn in, tons of listening and although I do love them, I'm finding them too dark and intimate.  I'm missing the treble sparkle/soundstage and air of the HD800.  Obviously, I don't expect nearly the same but the PS500 seems like it doesn't give me any. So, looking to exchange and move to the RS1i.
> 
> I've been doing some research over the last hour and it seems like there is a soundstage/detail and the treble is up there.  _Looking at the HeadRoom graphs, they're much more treble happy than the HD800 with some wild peaks and I'm somewhat worried about that. _ On the other hand, it's be said that they're pretty smooth on top.  Although the GS1000i treble, from the graphs, seem top be flatter, I don't went to invest that much more money.
> ...


 
  
 The RS1i has some peaks and dips in the high frequencies and upper mids. it manifests itself as a bit of shoutiness for female singers. that's much more noticeable to me than the higher treble peaks. But this is also what gives it that Grado magic. singers and guitars have this very palpable sense of being there with you. 
  
 GS1000 has really flat mids but the treble is comparably much hotter (fewer peaks but the one that's there is a doozy) and I could hear some issues with it for things like cymbals but not for vocals. (Since the mids are flat, you want to turn up the volume with the GS1000 but then the treble hits you harder and it can be a bit much for some people)
  
 If you want the classic Grado experience, try the RS1i. 
  
 I would skip the GS1000 as you already have the HD800. Or, at least, give it a try later on if you can find one used for under $600.


----------



## ferday

I agree with LCFiner above...based on the graphs my rs1 shouldn't be much different from my 80's....but they are, and the treble is ridiculous smooth and somewhat darker than the 80's. It's the smoothness (while retaining the detail) that has made me fall in love with the rs1's.


----------



## LugBug1

mickeyvee said:


> Hey all, need some help here.. although I probably already know the answer..
> I'm a few days from my 30 day exchange on the PS500. I've really run them through the paces, burn in, tons of listening and although I do love them, I'm finding them too dark and intimate.  I'm missing the treble sparkle/soundstage and air of the HD800.  Obviously, I don't expect nearly the same but the PS500 seems like it doesn't give me any. So, looking to exchange and move to the RS1i.
> 
> I've been doing some research over the last hour and it seems like there is a soundstage/detail and the treble is up there.  _Looking at the HeadRoom graphs, they're much more treble happy than the HD800 with some wild peaks and I'm somewhat worried about that. _ On the other hand, it's be said that they're pretty smooth on top.  Although the GS1000i treble, from the graphs, seem top be flatter, I don't went to invest that much more money.
> ...


 
 The RS1i has very different treble over the HD800. It is much more 'shouty' in the upper mids. The RS1i has smooth treble in comparison to other Grado's but it won't compete with the HD800 in regards to finesse. I would still recommend it as a nice compliment. But they are very different sound sigs. 
  
 If you are going to get a Grado I would get a Grado. And the RS1 is the ultimate Grado!


----------



## MickeyVee

Thanks all!! Looks like the RS1 it is.  I'm plannin on exchanging the PS500 for the RS1i tomorrow. Will let you know how it works out in a couple of days.


----------



## parbaked

mickeyvee said:


> Thanks all!! Looks like the RS1 it is.  I'm plannin on exchanging the PS500 for the RS1i tomorrow. Will let you know how it works out in a couple of days.


 
 That is what I would do every time!


----------



## JoeDoe

mickeyvee said:


> Thanks all!! Looks like the RS1 it is.  I'm plannin on exchanging the PS500 for the RS1i tomorrow. Will let you know how it works out in a couple of days.




Good call!


----------



## gefski

lcfiner said:


> The RS1i has some peaks and dips in the high frequencies and upper mids. it manifests itself as a bit of shoutiness for female singers. that's much more noticeable to me than the higher treble peaks.



YES! +1 on this!

The RS1i is not extremely bright in high frequencies (as is endlessly babbled about). In fact, the top end is very natural, not unlike my Stax rig. Its "flaw" is a shouty upper midrange that can be irritating in a dynamic system with fast attack. Without a doubt it's still a keeper for me.


----------



## leadbythemelody

Gonna own/listen to my first Grado headphones tomorrow. The SR325is 
 Can't wait!


----------



## joseph69

leadbythemelody said:


> Gonna own/listen to my first Grado headphones tomorrow. The SR325is
> Can't wait!


 
 Nice, congratulations the 325's are really nice headphones, hope you really enjoy them!


----------



## leadbythemelody

Thanks! Can't wait to listen to rock/metal with them! I've heard for years that Grado's are phenomenal with rock but never really tried them out.


----------



## jaywillin

wow, i didn't notice, i've gotten a promotion !


----------



## HPiper

mickeyvee said:


> Hey all, need some help here.. although I probably already know the answer..
> I'm a few days from my 30 day exchange on the PS500. I've really run them through the paces, burn in, tons of listening and although I do love them, I'm finding them too dark and intimate.  I'm missing the treble sparkle/soundstage and air of the HD800.  Obviously, I don't expect nearly the same but the PS500 seems like it doesn't give me any. So, looking to exchange and move to the RS1i.
> 
> I've been doing some research over the last hour and it seems like there is a soundstage/detail and the treble is up there.  _Looking at the HeadRoom graphs, they're much more treble happy than the HD800 with some wild peaks and I'm somewhat worried about that. _ On the other hand, it's be said that they're pretty smooth on top.  Although the GS1000i treble, from the graphs, seem top be flatter, I don't went to invest that much more money.
> ...


 

 I heard some Rs1i on a Valhalla Amp with an Uber Bifrost front end and it was smooth as could be, lot smoother than my 325is phones for sure.


----------



## leadbythemelody

Congrats LOL


----------



## HPiper

joseph69 said:


> When I first got the RS1i's, I did notice at moderate/higher volume I thought I was going to have a problem listening to these headphones…but I would guess I have over 50+ hrs on them now , and there is no issue at all with the higher frequencies. They are very fufilling headphones, definitely! My next purchase is the GS1i's, just waiting for a re-stock, and I'm hoping I'm going to love these as much as the RS1i's, and the only way for me to tell is to hear them for myself, never mind graphs or what other people hear, its all about what you/I like to hear, so I'll soon find out!


 

 I really wish I could get a chance to compare the GS1000i to my HD650's. The FR graphs on Headroom make me think the GS1000 might be just about the perfect balance of good bass, and some nice detail on top without being too harsh. Probably never get that chance but I'd sure like to.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> wow, i didn't notice, i've gotten a promotion !


 
 I see, Congratulations "Headphoneus Supremus"


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> I really wish I could get a chance to compare the GS1000i to my HD650's. The FR graphs on Headroom make me think the GS1000 might be just about the perfect balance of good bass, and some nice detail on top without being too harsh. Probably never get that chance but I'd sure like to.


 
 Never say never!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I see, Congratulations "Headphoneus Supremus"


 

 just means i talk a lot , i've been told that ! lol  am i one of the "cool kids" now ?
  
 thanks though


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> just means i talk a lot , i've been told that ! lol  am i one of the "cool kids" now ?
> 
> thanks though


 
 Its all good and cool!


----------



## jaywillin

rs1i , and rs2i on audiogon, (i have no affiliation) just giving a heads up !
  
 looks to be priced nicely
  
 damn, some button rs1's too
  
 another damn, ps1000 too !


----------



## jaywillin

and gs1000i on ebay, auction at $401, free shipping 2 days left , again, just passing it along


----------



## leadbythemelody

Hey guys, are the g-cushion's a must-have for any grado headphones? Do they really increase the soundstage and comfort levels?


----------



## JoeDoe

leadbythemelody said:


> Hey guys, are the g-cushion's a must-have for any grado headphones? Do they really increase the soundstage and comfort levels?


 
 Not a must have, but they do both of those things for most Grados. However, sometimes - like on some of the Prestige models and RS models - the increase in soundstage can be at the expense of detail or some report that it muddies the mids and/or affects the bass and treble. Your mileage may vary. 
  
 It bears mentioning that pad swapping Grados can totally change their sound on the cheap so if you're wondering whether you should buy, pick up a pair of the Ear Zonk G cushes from Amazon to see how they sound!


----------



## leadbythemelody

Hey thanks for your insight and info! Like you said, I think I'll buy the cheaper Ear Zonk G cushions and see how the sound/comfort differ compared to the L cushions.


----------



## whirlwind

leadbythemelody said:


> Gonna own/listen to my first Grado headphones tomorrow. The SR325is
> Can't wait!


 
 Congrats....nice choice in headphones, especially for rock....you are in for a real treat with electric guitars....enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






jaywillin said:


> wow, i didn't notice, i've gotten a promotion !


 
 Indeed you have...congrats
  


leadbythemelody said:


> Hey guys, are the g-cushion's a must-have for any grado headphones? Do they really increase the soundstage and comfort levels?


 
 I do not think they are a must have for any Grado, but they are pretty sweet for certain ones.
  
 I have recently changed my mind on the G-cushion and RS1i combo....it is far better than I first thought that it was....I need to crank my amp up a little....but they sound pretty damn sweet


----------



## swspiers

leadbythemelody said:


> Hey thanks for your insight and info! Like you said, I think I'll buy the cheaper Ear Zonk G cushions and see how the sound/comfort differ compared to the L cushions.


 

 I should be getting my G-cushions today to try on my 225i's.  Mostly, I'm looking for improvement in comfort from them.


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> I should be getting my G-cushions today to try on my 225i's.  Mostly, I'm looking for improvement in comfort from them.


 
 I should have received my (G) cushions for the RS1i's last Friday, but as of last night I still haven't received them, hopefully I'll get them tonight.


----------



## MickeyVee

Hey all.. Thanks for your insights wrt the PS500 and RS1i.  Just got back from exchanging the PS500 for the RS1i.  Was also going to get the G cusions but they were out of stock. Now I have to sit through 4 hours of meetings, take the train home and plug them in.  Can't wait!
  
 Edit - since they came with the adaptor, trying it out of my iPhone5 right now.  Sweet! Much better, even out of the box than the PS500 well broken in. The treble peaks are there but if they smooth out, nailed it!


----------



## parbaked

I don't like G-Cush on the RS1. I prefer the L-Cush or TTVJ Flats only.


----------



## JoeDoe

Since we are sort of on the topic of pad rolling, I thought I'd share my impressions of the Ear Zonk L and G Cush versus the Grado version.

Ls: interesting. The EZ is a touch shallower and doesn't have the ring of reinforced foam on the driver side that the Grados do. The foam is also of a different texture. Not sure if it's more or less dense. To me it sounds like the love child of the Grado L Cush and TTVJ flats. More bass than the L and less than the flat. Not kuch change in mids or treble to my ears.

Gs: much more similar. The EZ G is slightly softer but pretty much the same shape and size. Sounds the same as the Grado G to me. Bigger soundstage and slightly pulled back mids on my RS1i.


----------



## jaywillin

i'm just a cush roller, different music, different pads, different sounds


----------



## parbaked

jaywillin said:


> i'm just a ckush roller,


 
 FTFY you old deadhead...


----------



## jaywillin

parbaked said:


> FTFY you old deadhead...


 

 i have rolled quite a few things in my lifetime ! lol


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> i have rolled quite a few things in my lifetime ! lol


 

 Amen brother....I hear you loud and clear


----------



## Jwood013

I'm gonna throw this in here real quick. I'm planning on buying the sr80i's, some ear pads, and an amp. I hear the g cushions are the best for grado headphones, can anyone back this? If so define the sound and comfort they give you.


----------



## whirlwind

jwood013 said:


> I'm gonna throw this in here real quick. I'm planning on buying the sr80i's, some ear pads, and an amp. I hear the g cushions are the best for grado headphones, can anyone back this? If so define the sound and comfort they give you.


 
 If I bought the SR80i.....I think I would buy the L cushion....before the G-cushion....that is just my opinion though.


----------



## Jwood013

whirlwind said:


> If I bought the SR80i.....I think I would buy the L cushion....before the G-cushion....that is just my opinion though.


 
  
 Could you tell me why you would make this decision? I could buy the Ear Zonk L and G cushions if I got a bit more money being they are cheap. Good idea maybe?


----------



## parbaked

jwood013 said:


> I'm gonna throw this in here real quick. I'm planning on buying the sr80i's, some ear pads, and an amp. I hear the g cushions are the best for grado headphones, can anyone back this? If so define the sound and comfort they give you.


 
 No, you want the L-Cush which are on the better SR/RS models.
 The G-Cush are not designed for this series of Grados.
 Enjoy


----------



## Jwood013

parbaked said:


> No, you want the L-Cush which are on the better SR/RS models.
> The G-Cush are not designed for this series of Grados.
> Enjoy


 
 So what about the G-Cush is bad for the sr80i's?


----------



## whirlwind

Well, I consider the L- cushions to be the best cushion for most of the Grado phones, other than the ones that come with the G-cushion as the standard cushion.
  
 The G-cushion is more comfortable than the L-cushion, though the L is comfortable also, at least for me.
  
 You will get a larger sound stage with the G-cushion, but you will have less bass as a result....you will also need to crank the volume a little, but no big deal there.
  
 The L- cushion is a better cushion than the s-cushion, which comes on the SR80i as the standard cushion.
  
 You may get other people saying that the g-cushion is better for the sR80i, and you may even think so yourself....so take this as just my opinion.


----------



## parbaked

jwood013 said:


> So what about the G-Cush is bad for the sr80i's?


 
 1. high cost
 2. crap performance
 3. they will make you look like Princess Leia


----------



## bbophead

jwood013 said:


> I'm gonna throw this in here real quick. I'm planning on buying the sr80i's, some ear pads, and an amp. I hear the g cushions are the best for grado headphones, can anyone back this? If so define the sound and comfort they give you.


 
 The problem with opinions is that everybody has at least one.
  
 Some folks don't like the G-Cush.
  
 I like the G-Cush.  Bigger soundstage, more comfortable.
  
 You should try it with the option to return if you don't like it.
  
 Your question will get lots of pluses and minuses but won't tell you a thing about how it sounds on your head.


----------



## Jwood013

whirlwind said:


> Well, I consider the L- cushions to be the best cushion for most of the Grado phones, other than the ones that come with the G-cushion as the standard cushion.
> 
> The G-cushion is more comfortable than the L-cushion, though the L is comfortable also, at least for me.
> 
> ...


 
 I'm gonna buy the Ear Zonk L and G pads more than likely. That won't cost much so why not?


----------



## Jwood013

bbophead said:


> The problem with opinions is that everybody has at least one.
> 
> Some folks don't like the G-Cush.
> 
> ...


 
 I'm gonna buy the Ear Zonk L and G pads more than likely. That won't cost much so why not?


----------



## Jwood013

parbaked said:


> 1. high cost
> 2. crap performance
> 3. they will make you look like Princess Leia


 
 But what if the people around me like guys that look like princess Leia?


----------



## bbophead

jwood013 said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with opinions is that everybody has at least one.
> ...


 
 Wise, is my opinion.


----------



## bbophead

jwood013 said:


> parbaked said:
> 
> 
> > 1. high cost
> ...


 
 LOL!


----------



## joseph69

mickeyvee said:


> Hey all.. Thanks for your insights wrt the PS500 and RS1i.  Just got back from exchanging the PS500 for the RS1i.  Was also going to get the G cusions but they were out of stock. Now I have to sit through 4 hours of meetings, take the train home and plug them in.  Can't wait!
> 
> Edit - since they came with the adaptor, trying it out of my iPhone5 right now.  Sweet! Much better, even out of the box than the PS500 well broken in. The treble peaks are there but if they smooth out, nailed it!


 
 The highs on mine definitely toned down, enjoy!
  


jwood013 said:


> I'm gonna throw this in here real quick. I'm planning on buying the sr80i's, some ear pads, and an amp. I hear the g cushions are the best for grado headphones, can anyone back this? If so define the sound and comfort they give you.


 
 (L) cushions.
  


jwood013 said:


> I'm gonna buy the Ear Zonk L and G pads more than likely. That won't cost much so why not?


 
 Good idea, listen for yourself, enjoy!


----------



## joseph69

Just received the (G) cushions for the RS1i's tonight. Seems UPS gave them to someone else waiting for a washing machine part from Sears and opened the package (even though it had my name/address on it, and slipped a letter in the envelope to as why they took so long to get too me (which was nice of them to send them to me) So later on tonight i'll do some listening with them, which I already know I will enjoy from trying them from the broken GS1Ki's before I returned them.


----------



## stacker45

It's no secret that pads swapping is a cheap and easy way to significantly change the sound of Grado headphones. Personnally, I have the stock earpads on my GS and PS1000, I have TTVJ flats on my HP1000, and SR80i, and I think that the Bushmills X sound simply amazing with the L-cush.
  
 I don't know why Grado even bothers with the comfies, because it seems that almost everybody that swaps them, ends up preferring the G, L, or flats. Maybe the comfies are cheaper to produce, and if that's the case, I'm sure they sell enough SR60i and 80i, to make a significant difference on their bottom line.


----------



## bassboysam

Most non-head-fiers I know prefer the comfies. Not as bright, more bass and more comfortable.


----------



## hsubox

mickeyvee said:


> Edit - since they came with the adaptor, trying it out of my iPhone5 right now.  Sweet! Much better, even out of the box than the PS500 well broken in. The treble peaks are there but if they smooth out, nailed it!




Cool! Glad you like them so far. 

As for the peaks, also consider your sources. I just got a Schiit Bifrost DAC which warmed up the sound and tamed the treble a bit. All good things!


----------



## Jwood013

stacker45 said:


> It's no secret that pads swapping is a cheap and easy way to significantly change the sound of Grado headphones. Personnally, I have the stock earpads on my GS and PS1000, I have TTVJ flats on my HP1000, and SR80i, and I think that the Bushmills X sound simply amazing with the L-cush.
> 
> I don't know why Grado even bothers with the comfies, because it seems that almost everybody that swaps them, ends up preferring the G, L, or flats. Maybe the comfies are cheaper to produce, and if that's the case, I'm sure they sell enough SR60i and 80i, to make a significant difference on their bottom line.


 
 They might end up putting new padding on them, but from what I know, the stock cushions in the sr80i's are very cheap to produce. They sound like they would be too.


----------



## MickeyVee

After a couple of hours with the RS1i, I have to say that I'm impressed.  After nearly 30 days of really wanting to like the PS500 listening to it every day while my HD800 sat on the back burner, they just didn't work for me.  Everything that I found lacking, the RS1i corrects.  Flatter and a little more extended bass and the same with the highs while bringing some semblance of a soundstage back. The $100 or so price difference is an absolute no brainer give the difference in SQ, the metal gimbals and the extension cord and adaptor thrown in.
  
 The Naim DAC-V1 is simply brilliant with the HD800 and is proving to be the same with the RS1i. I'm glad I gave Grado another shot after all these years. Count me in as a fan!


----------



## JoeDoe

mickeyvee said:


> After a couple of hours with the RS1i, I have to say that I'm impressed.  After nearly 30 days of really wanting to like the PS500 listening to it every day while my HD800 sat on the back burner, they just didn't work for me.  Everything that I found lacking, the RS1i corrects.  Flatter and a little more extended bass and the same with the highs while bringing some semblance of a soundstage back. The $100 or so price difference is an absolute no brainer give the difference in SQ, the metal gimbals and the extension cord and adaptor thrown in.
> 
> The Naim DAC-V1 is simply brilliant with the HD800 and is proving to be the same with the RS1i. I'm glad I gave Grado another shot after all these years. Count me in as a fan!


 
 Good for you man! Glad to hear you're digging yours as we have. The RS1s are a killer can. If you haven't already, I'd recommend picking up a pair of Ear Zonk G cushes or TTVJ flats to further explore what they have to offer.


----------



## jimr101

Looked at the price of flats. Then looked at my yellow 414 senheiser pads I had for using with the reverse L pad set up sounded muffled so I took the L Pads off. Cut quarter size hole in center of yellow 414 pads with 4 v cuts shooting out. Never sounded so good the yellows are softer than the grados. Not sure I can get picture with thebtablet I'm on so here goes.


----------



## MickeyVee

Thanks.. already checked out the Ear Zonk and it's only available on Amazon.com (not .ca) and they won't ship to Canada.  Will look into the regular G pads. Was going to pick them up with my RS1i's but they were out of stock.  Not really interested in flats.
 Quote:


joedoe said:


> Good for you man! Glad to hear you're digging yours as we have. The RS1s are a killer can. If you haven't already, I'd recommend picking up a pair of Ear Zonk G cushes or TTVJ flats to further explore what they have to offer.


----------



## bassboysam

The cheapest in Canada is probably Stereotype. http://stereotypeaudio.com/our-brands/grado-labs/bagel-pads-extra-large.html

$54 + tax and shipping is still pretty ridiculous for some $0.50 foam though. Maybe try ebay...


----------



## parbaked

mickeyvee said:


> Count me in as a fan!


 
 You're welcome...


----------



## bearFNF

stacker45 said:


> It's no secret that pads swapping is a cheap and easy way to significantly change the sound of Grado headphones. Personnally, I have the stock earpads on my GS and PS1000, I have TTVJ flats on my HP1000, and SR80i, and I think that the Bushmills X sound simply amazing with the L-cush.
> 
> *I don't know why Grado even bothers with the comfies*, because it seems that almost everybody that swaps them, ends up preferring the G, L, or flats. Maybe the comfies are cheaper to produce, and if that's the case, I'm sure they sell enough SR60i and 80i, to make a significant difference on their bottom line.


 

 So we can quarter round mod them?


----------



## talisman42

Can you purchase the Grados at their facility in NY?


----------



## swspiers

Yeah, the G-cush's really change the sound of the 225i's.  Definite dip in the bass response, and a very pronounced widening of the soundstage.  Not sure I like the change so far, but it's a great excuse to play around with EQ in JRiver.
  
 My Bifrost Uber should be here tomorrow!


----------



## MickeyVee

Thanks, I can get then for $45 locally in Toronto when they're in stock.  No hurry right now.  Going to give the new RS1i's a few weeks to break in.
 Quote:


bassboysam said:


>


----------



## jaywillin

and for your listening pleasure tonight


----------



## talisman42

mickeyvee said:


> After a couple of hours with the RS1i, I have to say that I'm impressed.  After nearly 30 days of really wanting to like the PS500 listening to it every day while my HD800 sat on the back burner, they just didn't work for me.  Everything that I found lacking, the RS1i corrects.  Flatter and a little more extended bass and the same with the highs while bringing some semblance of a soundstage back. The $100 or so price difference is an absolute no brainer give the difference in SQ, the metal gimbals and the extension cord and adaptor thrown in.
> 
> The Naim DAC-V1 is simply brilliant with the HD800 and is proving to be the same with the RS1i. I'm glad I gave Grado another shot after all these years. Count me in as a fan!


 
  
 I'm lovin HD800 and 325is combo. Surprisingly, they share a lot of similarities in sound. Both have articulate, slightly etched highs, transparent mids, and textured bottom. end. On occasion I will use the built-in bass boost on the Fiio E12 that warms and gives body in the 100hz range.  I have considered the RS1i mainly for these sound expectations and I imagine they are significantly lighter in weight. And... the wood factor - they're gorgie. also, I can say about the same as the sr325is silver. Can't I just have both?! I do tend to light phones aren't shy about getting putting some emphasis on the HF and some  folks describe the RS1i high frequencies more melllow. I hope not too mellow.


----------



## MickeyVee

HD800 and Grado Good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Going to give the RS1i some time to break in but I'm starting to think it's an HD800 lite with different tonality.   Half the price, 2/3 the SQ.  I fully expected the RS1i to be a lot brighter than the HD800 but on my system, it seems darker.  May be lack of break in or just my amp/HP pairings. Tried various combos of Dragonfly, Naim, iPod Classic, iPhone5 and Vali. Been busy for day 1. See where I'm at on day 30.
 And yes, you can have both! This is the way of HeadFi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


talisman42 said:


>


----------



## parbaked

mickeyvee said:


> And yes, you can have both! This is the way of HeadFi.


 
 Wildman!


----------



## semicoln

Holy geez my 325is came in yesterday and I just about can't take them off. Owning the 225i and the MS2, I didn't expect to like them as much as I do over the other two but even without break-in these are easily my favorites. I expected them to sound a bit too bright at first, especially with what people seem to say about them and having them paired with the Magni right now. The mids and the bass are phenomenal. I'm thinking about ordering a Vali but I may want to see how these sound after they've had more hours, which won't be long with as much head time as they are getting straight away.


----------



## jimr101

All the pads were on Ebay last night under grado headphones


----------



## HPiper

swspiers said:


> Yeah, the G-cush's really change the sound of the 225i's.  Definite dip in the bass response, and a very pronounced widening of the soundstage.  Not sure I like the change so far, but it's a great excuse to play around with EQ in JRiver.
> 
> My Bifrost Uber should be here tomorrow!


 

 I am sure I would like the better soundstage but on the other hand the bass is just adequate now, any decrease would not be good.


----------



## HPiper

semicoln said:


> Holy geez my 325is came in yesterday and I just about can't take them off. Owning the 225i and the MS2, I didn't expect to like them as much as I do over the other two but even without break-in these are easily my favorites. I expected them to sound a bit too bright at first, especially with what people seem to say about them and having them paired with the Magni right now. The mids and the bass are phenomenal. I'm thinking about ordering a Vali but I may want to see how these sound after they've had more hours, which won't be long with as much head time as they are getting straight away.


 

 When I got my 325is (after having the 225i) the first thing I noticed was , "where did all this bass come from". Not just the quantity but even more so the quality of the bass is tremendous. You can almost tell what kind of wood the bass is made of.


----------



## whirlwind

mickeyvee said:


> After a couple of hours with the RS1i, I have to say that I'm impressed.  After nearly 30 days of really wanting to like the PS500 listening to it every day while my HD800 sat on the back burner, they just didn't work for me.  Everything that I found lacking, the RS1i corrects.  Flatter and a little more extended bass and the same with the highs while bringing some semblance of a soundstage back. The $100 or so price difference is an absolute no brainer give the difference in SQ, the metal gimbals and the extension cord and adaptor thrown in.
> 
> The Naim DAC-V1 is simply brilliant with the HD800 and is proving to be the same with the RS1i. I'm glad I gave Grado another shot after all these years. Count me in as a fan!


 
 Congrats on your RS1i.....glad you like it so much....welcome aboard the RS1 lovers club 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


talisman42 said:


> I'm lovin HD800 and 325is combo. Surprisingly, they share a lot of similarities in sound. Both have articulate, slightly etched highs, transparent mids, and textured bottom. end. On occasion I will use the built-in bass boost on the Fiio E12 that warms and gives body in the 100hz range.  I have considered the RS1i mainly for these sound expectations and I imagine they are significantly lighter in weight. And... the wood factor - they're gorgie. also, I can say about the same as the sr325is silver. Can't I just have both?! I do tend to light phones aren't shy about getting putting some emphasis on the HF and some  folks describe the RS1i high frequencies more melllow. I hope not too mellow.


 
 Nah....the highs are not too mellow.....if you feel that they are you can always use a SS amp....that makes them more aggressive....or just EQ them a little.
  
 With my MAD, I describe the highs as very detailed,  with all of the rough edges knocked off...so they do not sound at all overly bright.....if that makes any sense to you.


----------



## jaywillin

semicoln said:


> Holy geez my 325is came in yesterday and I just about can't take them off. Owning the 225i and the MS2, I didn't expect to like them as much as I do over the other two but even without break-in these are easily my favorites. I expected them to sound a bit too bright at first, especially with what people seem to say about them and having them paired with the Magni right now. The mids and the bass are phenomenal. I'm thinking about ordering a Vali but I may want to see how these sound after they've had more hours, which won't be long with as much head time as they are getting straight away.


 

 the vali is super with grado's, i think it pairs as well with grao's as the LD, the only place the LD pulls away is being able to tube/opamp roll


----------



## jaywillin

for those of us in the deep south, and coming up to those up the east coast , i bring you...."cold rain and snow" !


----------



## leadbythemelody

Just got them today too, gotta agree with you. They're not as bright to my ears as other ppl say they are.


----------



## CH23

I'm done with my RS2. after having had the RS1 for almost 2 weeks now, it's clear to me that the 2 has no added value over the RS1.
I could collect Grado headphones (and i really do want to) but to collect, you need money  

It's always hard to part with good friends, and as this was "Baby's First Grado" even more so...




I'm currently listening to Philip Glass' "Koyaanisqatsi" man what a record!


----------



## ferday

ch23 said:


> I'm done with my RS2. after having had the RS1 for almost 2 weeks now, it's clear to me that the 2 has no added value over the RS1.
> I could collect Grado headphones (and i really do want to) but to collect, you need money
> 
> It's always hard to part with good friends, and as this was "Baby's First Grado" even more so...
> ...




I would really hope so considering the price difference LOL. That's why I started with the 80's, cheap enough that I'll keep them for modding fun as resale isn't worth it to me. I'd rather try something with my 80's first then on the rs1 if I'm sure about it!


----------



## Jwood013

ferday said:


> I would really hope so considering the price difference LOL. That's why I started with the 80's, cheap enough that I'll keep them for modding fun as resale isn't worth it to me. I'd rather try something with my 80's first then on the rs1 if I'm sure about it!


 Just curious, how comfortable do you think the stock pads on the 80i's are?


----------



## parbaked

The S-Cush are the least comfortable to me.


----------



## Jwood013

parbaked said:


> The S-Cush are the least comfortable to me.


 What cushions are the most comfy for you?


----------



## parbaked

i use L-Cush and TTVJ Flats. Flats are not as comfy but sound better, to me...


----------



## bbophead

G-Cush are the most comfy for me.


----------



## JoeDoe

parbaked said:


> i use L-Cush and TTVJ Flats. Flats are not as comfy but sound better, to me...




+1


----------



## ferday

jwood013 said:


> Just curious, how comfortable do you think the stock pads on the 80i's are?




They aren't horrible but I much prefer the g-Cush...but I don't like the sound of the g's so my favourite is the L with the best combo of sound and comfort


----------



## HPiper

Anybody here have the ALO Pan-Am dac/amp. Just wondering what it did with Grados.


----------



## MickeyVee

So my RS1i have about 24 hours on them.  They're really starting to come to life.  Spent most of the evening listening via the Dragonfly in DAC mode driving the Schiit Vali.  What a inexpensive and wonderful combo!


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> +1


 

 how's y'alls weather joe ??


----------



## JoeDoe

White! 3-4 inches I think. Luckily not too much ice. 

Good thing the RS1/LD1 and Stevie wonder is keeping me warm!


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> White! 3-4 inches I think. Luckily not too much ice.
> 
> Good thing the RS1/LD1 and Stevie wonder is keeping me warm!


 

 we got about 2 and counting, we got some ice to start, gs/mad has the duty tonight !


----------



## ferday

I'd love to feel bad for y'all but it's currently - 4F here, so I don't 
I hope it warms up down there soon, I have some work in Houston and disappointment will be mine if it's not at least warm-ish

My wife took the kids to her sisters for a few days holiday, so the rs1's are sitting on the stand while I take the rare chance to enjoy my hi-fi!


----------



## jaywillin

ferday said:


> I'd love to feel bad for y'all but it's currently - 4F here, so I don't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 nice !, stay warm, and yes, we are whimps to the cold winter weather !


----------



## Matro5

I should have realized this earlier, but I have to ask to be sure p, jaywillin'... You must be a little feat fan?


----------



## jaywillin

matro5 said:


> I should have realized this earlier, but I have to ask to be sure p, jaywillin'... You must be a little feat fan?


 

 i've been known to dig "the feat" !!


----------



## bbophead

ferday said:


> I'd love to feel bad for y'all but it's currently - 4F here, so I don't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Mid to high 70s.


----------



## HPiper

You know headphones and headphone listening is a strange thing. I was listening to an album last night on my 325is and all of a sudden a track comes on and my jaw just dropped, it absolutely sounded like she was 4ft away from me singing right to my face. It was so real sounding it was scary. After the song ended I went back and listened to it with several other headphones, and ONLY the 325is were able to produce that effect. That is just so weird. If I could figure out what the 325 can do that those other headphones can not do I'd be a millionaire.


----------



## bbophead

hpiper said:


> You know headphones and headphone listening is a strange thing. I was listening to an album last night on my 325is and all of a sudden a track comes on and my jaw just dropped, it absolutely sounded like she was 4ft away from me singing right to my face. It was so real sounding it was scary. After the song ended I went back and listened to it with several other headphones, and ONLY the 325is were able to produce that effect. That is just so weird. If I could figure out what the 325 can do that those other headphones can not do I'd be a millionaire.


 
 I understand Washington state is legal, right?


----------



## JoeDoe

hpiper said:


> You know headphones and headphone listening is a strange thing. I was listening to an album last night on my 325is and all of a sudden a track comes on and my jaw just dropped, it absolutely sounded like she was 4ft away from me singing right to my face. It was so real sounding it was scary. After the song ended I went back and listened to it with several other headphones, and ONLY the 325is were able to produce that effect. That is just so weird. If I could figure out what the 325 can do that those other headphones can not do I'd be a millionaire.




I will tell you exactly what it is, as I've pondered the same ever since I heard my first pair of 225's. 

Grados are the only cans I've ever heard that seem like they are designed to make you forget you're wearing headphones. Everything else I've ever listen to has some sort of coloration in a way that sounds unnatural or reminds me that it's been digitally enhanced through bass boost or treble peak. My RS1s are a perfect example. First cans out of 50 or 60 that to me sound exactly like sitting in a jazz club. Positioning, timbre, separation, balance. It's all there. 

Are Grados the most comfortable? No. Most aesthetically pleasing? No. Although the RS1s are damn sexy. But they do one thing really well which is to me, exactly what all headphone manufacturers should strive for: Reproducing real musical experience.

I tweeted this idea at Grado headphones a few days ago and they responded by telling me this is one of the highest compliments they could ever be paid.


----------



## parbaked

bbophead said:


> I understand Washington state is legal, right?


 
 That is exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## jimr101

Dig the Feat Jay. Your timing is impeccable as usual. Good to find your music now that the other thread just disappeared. Keep it coming. Thanks


----------



## jaywillin

jimr101 said:


> Dig the Feat Jay. Your timing is impeccable as usual. Good to find your music now that the other thread just disappeared. Keep it coming. Thanks


 

 i think we ought to talk about  and share our musical taste here more, the gear is great, but its a means to the music !
  
 shared this with whirlwind the other day, its KILLER !!


----------



## ferday

awesome point Jay...i listen to nearly everything, with a very overkill music collection.  i have some of the basics in blues and jam music but it's not my favorite so my collection there isn't very fleshed out, i try and listen to every single rec in all the threads i frequent and i've found a lot of great stuff! 
 i'm more of a metal/post rock/grunge/etc (as far as my grados go!  i have a large EDM/hip hop collection as well but my HE400's get the bulk of that).  i'm getting more into country but seems i only have a taste for the older / outlaw style stuff
  
 right now i'm listening to Neurosis - Honor Found in Decay 
 a well recorded drone/doom metal album with heavy overtones of post rock and even country!


----------



## jimr101

I think it's because I'm on a tablet but I still can't get the youtubes over to this site so here's theURL v=xMX_rgvgmOo&feature_gdata_player I'm an old hippy but Dwight Yoakam rocks for a hillbilly forgot how good he was. The grados don't hurt either.


----------



## jaywillin

while not heavy metal per se, heavy none the less, behold, the power of the mule !


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> i think we ought to talk about  and share our musical taste here more, the gear is great, but its a means to the music !
> 
> shared this with whirlwind the other day, its KILLER !!





 Killer is not the word.....I have watched and listened to this like 6 or 7 times now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Joey B just flat out can play, guys!
  
 I have been over dosing on Bonamassa for the last month....can't get enough
  
 I have mixed in some Buddy Guy lately.


----------



## ferday

I saw the mule ages ago when I had no idea who they were, they were playing with Nashville ***** (apparently can't use that word) IIRC. They put on a great show back then as well (maybe '97?)


----------



## whirlwind

ferday said:


> I saw the mule ages ago when I had no idea who they were, they were playing with Nashville ***** (apparently can't use that word) IIRC. They put on a great show back then as well (maybe '97?)


 

 Love them....Warren Hayes is a legend!


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> we got about 2 and counting, we got some ice to start, gs/mad has the duty tonight !


 

 14 inches in central Maryland-definitely a workout without a snow blower


----------



## jaywillin

ferday said:


> I saw the mule ages ago when I had no idea who they were, they were playing with Nashville ***** (apparently can't use that word) IIRC. They put on a great show back then as well (maybe '97?)


 

 i saw them in 94-95, at liz reeds music hall in macon, before the 96 show thats on the georgia bootleg cd, the floor shook !
 warren and woody were still with the brothers at the time, warren and woody left the brothers in 97 to just work on the mule
 then woody passed, woody could thump a mean bass !


----------



## markm1

ferday said:


> awesome point Jay...i listen to nearly everything, with a very overkill music collection.  i have some of the basics in blues and jam music but it's not my favorite so my collection there isn't very fleshed out, i try and listen to every single rec in all the threads i frequent and i've found a lot of great stuff!
> i'm more of a metal/post rock/grunge/etc (as far as my grados go!  i have a large EDM/hip hop collection as well but my HE400's get the bulk of that).  i'm getting more into country but seems i only have a taste for the older / outlaw style stuff
> 
> right now i'm listening to Neurosis - Honor Found in Decay
> a well recorded drone/doom metal album with heavy overtones of post rock and even country!


 

 Bird of a feather! Love me some Neurosis. Honor and Decay is awesome. I've been exploring folk and country is limited to Johnny Cash, Willie Nelson and Dylan's Nashville Skyline. Listening to more jazz now. I feel like my 225i do jazz surprisingly well. acoustics music in general. Big Dylan fan here. Currently enjoying the new Russian Circles as well.


----------



## jaywillin

ahhhh mark, the storm hit y'all yet ?!?!


----------



## JoeDoe

RS1 LD love y'all!


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> ahhhh mark, the storm hit y'all yet ?!?!


 

 Hey Jay-yeah-DC area-it came in hard overnight from 8- 10'ish-dumped about 12-16 inches depending where you in the Balto-DC metro area, switched to rain and now we're getting another 1-3 tonight. That's  pretty good for the Mid Atlantic!


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> Hey Jay-yeah-DC area-it came in hard overnight from 8- 10'ish-dumped about 12-16 inches depending where you in the Balto-DC metro area, switched to rain and now we're getting another 1-3 tonight. That's  pretty good for the Mid Atlantic!



That would have us paralyzed for weeks!


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> That would have us paralyzed for weeks!


 

 Ha-ha! It's a pretty big storm-biggest in 4 years-paralyzed the state for the day and schools will be out two days w/ Presidents Day on Monday to clean up...not insignificant in the least. Hope you survived down your way. Good day to crank the tunes! Jamming to Herbie Hancock-Head Hunters right now.


----------



## swspiers

Hey all!
  
 So- a quick update on the G-cushion on the 225i's.  I'm not really a fan of them with music.  Just like my failed audition with the RS1's, the G's turn the 225i's into a different headphone.  I don't really want a different headphone- I am totally sucked in to the 225i presentation, which is amazing.
  
 However, I also use cans a lot with movies.  Mostly because they can sometimes have better sounding music and sound than a lot of the CD's and flac's that I have.
  
 With movies or television, the expansive soundstage of the G's really kick the 225i's up a few notches.  They lose the in-my-face-awesomeness with music, but really ramp the experience up with other media.
  
 I also have some TTVJ flats due in tomorrow.  Never thought I would cushion-roll, but it's fairly cheap and easy.  I'm sure my wife will think I've gone nuts!


----------



## bbophead

swspiers said:


> Hey all!
> 
> So- a quick update on the G-cushion on the 225i's.  I'm not really a fan of them with music.  Just like my failed audition with the RS1's, the G's turn the 225i's into a different headphone.  I don't really want a different headphone- I am totally sucked in to the 225i presentation, which is amazing.
> 
> ...


 
 That's cool.  You've made some thoughtful decisions.  I respect that and I can see how this would work for you.
  
 BTW, I certainly don't know your wife but I'm pretty sure she thought you had gone nuts many moons ago.


----------



## swspiers

bbophead said:


> That's cool.  You've made some thoughtful decisions.  I respect that and I can see how this would work for you.
> 
> BTW, I certainly don't know your wife but I'm pretty sure she thought you had gone nuts many moons ago.


 

 Hey.  I resemble that remark!


----------



## joseph69

Some thoughts on the (G's) with the RS1i's
 I like the RS1i's with the (G), but after about 4hrs of listening I was getting pretty bored with them. They do sound good, don't get me wrong, but they just don't have that immediacy that it was makes me love the Grado sound. I definitely like the (L's) better, they keep me much more interested in whats going on with the music, they sound much more alive. But I'm glad I have the (G's) anyway incase I want to switch it up. I hope the GS1Ki's don't bore me, I'll find out soon, re-stock at Crutchfield is 2/21, and I'm pre-paid so they'll be here in a couple of days after. 
 BTW, I think the (L's) are more comfortable too.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Some thoughts on the (G's) with the RS1i's
> I like the RS1i's with the (G), but after about 4hrs of listening I was getting pretty bored with them. They do sound good, don't get me wrong, but they just don't have that immediacy that it was makes me love the Grado sound. I definitely like the (L's) better, they keep me much more interested in whats going on with the music, they sound much more alive. But I'm glad I have the (G's) anyway incase I want to switch it up. I hope the GS1Ki's don't bore me, I'll find out soon, re-stock at Crutchfield is 2/21, and I'm pre-paid so they'll be here in a couple of days after.
> BTW, I think the (L's) are more comfortable too.


 
  
 Joseph, the G's are the same for me also with the RS1i.
  
 I like them, for awhile.....just not for long periods.....eventually I hear a song as just say.....time to go back to the L-cushion


----------



## jaywillin

bbophead said:


> That's cool.  You've made some thoughtful decisions.  I respect that and I can see how this would work for you.
> 
> BTW, I certainly don't know your wife but I'm pretty sure she thought you had gone nuts many moons ago.


 

 i'm sure most, if not all our wives ,s/o's think we're a little whacked out !


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Joseph, the G's are the same for me also with the RS1i.
> 
> I like them, for awhile.....just not for long periods.....eventually I hear a song as just say.....time to go back to the L-cushion


 
 count me in too !  which i say have all the pads ! mix, match, variety is the spice of life !


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Joseph, the G's are the same for me also with the RS1i.
> 
> I like them, for awhile.....just not for long periods.....eventually I hear a song as just say.....time to go back to the L-cushion


 
 Yeah after a while I was bored, so the (L's) went right back on for last nights session. 
  


jaywillin said:


> count me in too !  which i say have all the pads ! mix, match, variety is the spice of life !


 
 So you like the (L's) with the RS's?
 You feel a bit bored after a while with this combo?
 Is this pretty much going to be the way the GS1Ki is going to sound?


----------



## Oteil

joseph69 said:


> Yeah after a while I was bored, so the (L's) went right back on for last nights session.
> 
> So you like the (L's) with the RS's?
> You feel a bit bored after a while with this combo?
> Is this pretty much going to be the way the GS1Ki is going to sound?


 
 I don't think you will be bored with the GS1000....it seems to me they were designed with the  G's in mind. When I listened to the GS1000 with the L's they were boring, very flat....The GS's are just a different animal, but I don't think you will be bored with them, once you give them some head time I think you will find them a highly resolving headphone that just sounds fantastic.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Yeah after a while I was bored, so the (L's) went right back on for last nights session.
> 
> So you like the (L's) with the RS's?
> You feel a bit bored after a while with this combo?
> Is this pretty much going to be the way the GS1Ki is going to sound?


 

 not "bored" per se, with the rs1i, i find that i like the flats, the L's, and the G's, depending on the music, and my mood, if i had to pick one, and not use the others, i'd be the L
 as for the gs, i do prefer the G by far, after some initial "testing" no more switching, G all the way


----------



## jaywillin

The bryston has landed


----------



## joseph69

oteil said:


> I don't think you will be bored with the GS1000....it seems to me they were designed with the  G's in mind. When I listened to the GS1000 with the L's they were boring, very flat....The GS's are just a different animal, but I don't think you will be bored with them, once you give them some head time I think you will find them a highly resolving headphone that just sounds fantastic.


 
 Yes,this is what I/m hoping for, that the GS driver is specifically made for the (G) cushions, and are atonally different animal, like you said. I will give them plenty of head time and hope that I'm satisfied, thanks.
  


jaywillin said:


> not "bored" per se, with the rs1i, i find that i like the flats, the L's, and the G's, depending on the music, and my mood, if i had to pick one, and not use the others, i'd be the L
> as for the gs, i do prefer the G by far, after some initial "testing" no more switching, G all the way


 
 This is why I'm not disappointed with buying the (G) cushion, because they can be used depending on my listening mood/genre.Congratulations on the Bryston, let us know how you like it!
 BTW, you've listened to plenty of headphone amps, after listening to the Bryston, I would like to know which one you prefer the most out of the amps you've tried, thanks.


----------



## rgs9200m

oteil said:


> I don't think you will be bored with the GS1000....it seems to me they were designed with the  G's in mind. When I listened to the GS1000 with the L's they were boring, very flat....The GS's are just a different animal, but I don't think you will be bored with them, once you give them some head time I think you will find them a highly resolving headphone that just sounds fantastic.


 
 Totally agree. Great balance of excitement, impact and fullness with good but not hyper detail. HD800 has more detail but with thinner images. I think the ideal setup is a pair of GS1000i and HD800s
 and you can listen to your music twice with alternative perspectives, both equally valid. (GS1000i is the king of comfort for me, too, a great bonus-- very light and they don't even seem to touch my ear or pressure me at all.)
 The GS is a keeper for good.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> The bryston has landed


 

 Tell me more   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Also....for every Grado lovers listening pleasure!


----------



## bassboysam

I really don't get the love for Warren Haynes....so stock, there is nothing original about anything he does.
  
 but I digress, it still sounds great on Grados.


----------



## JoeDoe

bassboysam said:


> I really don't get the love for Warren Haynes....so stock, there is nothing original about anything he does.




Well, there's one way to get this thread off topic…


----------



## bassboysam

joedoe said:


> Well, there's one way to get this thread off topic…




Hey now I brought it back.


----------



## swspiers

Schiit Uber arrived today and is connected to my Soloist.
  
 Pizza is on the way.
  
 I have the emergency phone for work, so it will be my open cans over the weekend
  
 I predict epic Grado listening tonight (I will not be listening to Warren Haynes)


----------



## jaywillin

i see warren as more "classic" i see derek as a little more "adventurous"


----------



## swspiers

This guy goes pretty well with Grado's too...


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Schiit Uber arrived today and is connected to my Soloist.
> 
> Pizza is on the way.
> 
> ...


 

 oh the "on call" weekend ! 
 i hope the moon isn't full !!
 the bifrost will improve with 20+ hours
  
 and congrats !


----------



## ferday

ha ha you southern blues guys    good stuff though!  i actually kinda dig that derek trucks track
  
 right now i'm ripping Ackercoke - Antichrist on the RS1....scary, progressive black / death metal


----------



## leadbythemelody

Unicorns...


----------



## rgs9200m

When I had on-call 24x7 work I got a blinking phone and kept my eye on it when my ears were otherwise occupied.


----------



## LugBug1

rgs9200m said:


> When I had on-call 24x7 work I got a blinking phone and kept my eye on it when my ears were otherwise occupied.


 
 You just need a phone that vibrates. Then keep it in your pants.


----------



## jaywillin

i dare your toes not to tap !!


----------



## whirlwind

Pretty good stuff for some young female vocals. I can't wait to hear Billie Tweedles voice in a few years....love her to death.


----------



## adeadcrab

Grado impedance is only 32 ohm, compared to 300 ohm from the HD800 it is a lot easier to power. That said, they do sound nice with a good amp.


----------



## MickeyVee

Stunning, thanks! Agree on Billie Tweedle.. she sounds awesome on the RS1i but out of this world on the HD800.
 Quote:


whirlwind said:


> Pretty good stuff for some young female vocals. I can't wait to hear Billie Tweedles voice in a few years....love her to death.


----------



## parbaked

> she sounds awesome on the RS1i but out of this world on the HD800.


 
 really, what do you prefer about the HD800?


----------



## MickeyVee

The HD800 is super clean and refined and really works with Billie. It's like being in the studio with her.. the RS1i is like the gritty younger brother, less refined, a little more fun. It's like the difference between being there and watching/listening and enjoying a great recorded performance. Must have listened to it 7-8 times switching between the two and enjoying both.  The RS1i can get a little shouty relative to the HD800.
 HD800 = James Bond, RS1i = Jason Bourne. Both great and depending on the mood.  Love the combo.
  
 Quote:


parbaked said:


> really, what do you prefer about the HD800?


----------



## parbaked

mickeyvee said:


> HD800 = James Bond, RS1i = Jason Bourne.


 
 Got it...but you do know that James Bond was a fictional character whereas Jason Bourne is the real deal!


----------



## JoeDoe

parbaked said:


> Got it...but you do know that James Bond was a fictional character whereas Jason Bourne is the real deal!




Haha love it!


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Haha love it!


 

 got the rs1i's on at the moment, getting ready !
 besides my ebony beauties, got any other tricks up your sleeve for today's mini meet ?? lol


----------



## JoeDoe

jaywillin said:


> got the rs1i's on at the moment, getting ready !
> besides my ebony beauties, got any other tricks up your sleeve for today's mini meet ?? lol


 
 How about some 325 Chromies and my second revision SennGrados?


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> How about some 325 Chromies and my second revision SennGrados?


 

 i've heard neither, so those will be just fine !


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Pretty good stuff for some young female vocals. I can't wait to hear Billie Tweedles voice in a few years....love her to death.




 I listened to Billie Tweedy (same recording) the last time this was posted with my 80i's and M/M combo and it sounded amazing. Lately I've been listening to my 325is's with this set up for a change. When I saw this same video posted, I was so impressed with this girls performance I had to listen again. She is pretty amazing, and this is only the second time I've ever heard her. Very talented!!! Does she only do covers at the moment, or does she also have her own material?


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> got the rs1i's on at the moment, getting ready !
> besides my ebony beauties, got any other tricks up your sleeve for today's mini meet ?? lol


 
  
  
  
 ^^ Wish I could come play ^^


----------



## whirlwind

Joseph, I am not for certain, but I do not believe she has any of her own material....if so...I can not find it....  I will have some, whenever it is available


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Joseph, I am not for certain, but I do not believe she has any of her own material....if so...I can not find it....  I will have some, whenever it is available


 
 Her is the only link that I found about her music, there are three tracks:
 http://grooveshark.com/#!/profile/Billie+Tweddle/24124610


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> ^^ Wish I could come play ^^


 

 open invite, if anyone is in this neck of the woods !!


----------



## LugBug1

jaywillin said:


> open invite, if anyone is in this neck of the woods !!


 
 Hey, I'm only 4326 miles away!


----------



## jaywillin

lugbug1 said:


> Hey, I'm only 4326 miles away!


 

 a hop , skip, and a jump !


----------



## markm1

What do you guys think about Grados with jazz. My 225i is great with rock, blues and metal and I think does jazz pretty well, but I haven't heard anything above the 325. I find myself putting together a more serious jazz library.
  
 I'm thinking the RS1 would be quite good.


----------



## joseph69

markm1 said:


> What do you guys think about Grados with jazz. My 225i is great with rock, blues and metal and I think does jazz pretty well, but I haven't heard anything above the 325. I find myself putting together a more serious jazz library.
> 
> I'm thinking the RS1 would be quite good.


 
 I probably listen to Smooth/Instrumental/Lounge/Chill Jazz 75% of the time, if not more with my 80i's, 325is's and RS1i's, and I think they are all awesome with Jazz and have since day one!


----------



## markm1

joseph69 said:


> I probably listen to Smooth/Instrumental/Lounge/Chill Jazz 75% of the time, if not more with my 80i's, 325is's and RS1i's, and I think they are all awesome with Jazz and have since day one!


 

 Cool-I'm basically putting together an essential jazz library with lots of Miles  Davis, Coltrane, Mingus, Monk, Chick Corea, Bill Evans, etc. But,  I also like modern jazz like Mehdlou, Matheny, Diana Krall, etc. Do you prefer your RS1i over the 325? Just wondering if the RS1i would give me a big improvement-the $500 dollar question


----------



## joseph69

markm1 said:


> Cool-I'm basically putting together an essential jazz library with lots of Miles  Davis, Coltrane, Mingus, Monk, Chick Corea, Bill Evans, etc. But,  I also like modern jazz like Mehdlou, Matheny, Diana Krall, etc. Do you prefer your RS1i over the 325? Just wondering if the RS1i would give me a big improvement-the $500 dollar question


 
 Its not that I prefer the RS's over the 325is's…there two different headphones IMO, and *both* do Jazz awesome to my ears, you would have to decide that for yourself.
 If you get a chance check out, the very best of (4 Play), on Cd.
*This is recorded excellent and you will be* *blown away!*


----------



## swspiers

And now I have the TTVJ flats to try...


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> And now I have the TTVJ flats to try...


 

 Congrats....you are gonna get yourself some more bass


----------



## swspiers

whirlwind said:


> Congrats....you are gonna get yourself some more bass


 

 And way cheaper to upgrading headphones.  Another reason to love Grado's!


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> And way cheaper to upgrading headphones.  Another reason to love Grado's!


 

 Yeah absolutely....and such a quick and easy change, not like some of the other cans....where changing pads is a flipping job!


----------



## stacker45

And totally reversible.


----------



## swspiers

stacker45 said:


> And totally reversible.


 

 In fact, I've done the reverse bowl mod: even cheaper!


----------



## jonbmet

Has anyone played with the headphile C pads? They look fairly comfortable, but I'm not sure how they'd sound.


----------



## JoeDoe

markm1 said:


> Cool-I'm basically putting together an essential jazz library with lots of Miles  Davis, Coltrane, Mingus, Monk, Chick Corea, Bill Evans, etc. But,  I also like modern jazz like Mehdlou, Matheny, Diana Krall, etc. Do you prefer your RS1i over the 325? Just wondering if the RS1i would give me a big improvement-the $500 dollar question :wink_face:




Been A/Bing both today. They're noticeably different and I'm not sure I could pick one. The RS1s are great and the 325s with the Gs are killer for jazz.


----------



## jaywillin

who wants to see some grado porn ???


----------



## jaywillin

grado orgy !


----------



## stacker45

Me me!


----------



## stacker45

Talk about bad timing, oh well!, looks a bit like my avatar!


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> And now I have the TTVJ flats to try...


 
 Cool! They added a nice amount of bass to my 80i's, but I still prefer the (L's).
 Let us know what you think about them.
  


joedoe said:


> Been A/Bing both today. They're noticeably different and I'm not sure I could pick one. The RS1s are great and the 325s with the Gs are killer for jazz.


 
 Yeah, its a hard choice their both great headphones, plus I feel the mids are a bit thicker with 325's, so vocals/guitars are amazing! And I find the RS's not as thick in the mids, but are amazing in their own way due to their smoother mids. BTW, I'm using (L) cushions on both.


----------



## parbaked

jaywillin said:


> grado orgy !


 
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jaywillin

parbaked said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 

 another one ! lol


----------



## bbophead

Have they (grados) no shame?


----------



## jaywillin

bbophead said:


> Have they (grados) no shame?


 

 they're loose as a goose !


----------



## parbaked

bbophead said:


> Have they (grados) no shame?


 
 Famously easy to drive...


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> Talk about bad timing, oh well!, looks a bit like my avatar!


 
  
 Yeah, looks like your avatar....haha
  
 They are just all layin'  there....waiting to be played with!


----------



## markm1

joseph69 said:


> Its not that I prefer the RS's over the 325is's…there two different headphones IMO, and *both* do Jazz awesome to my ears, you would have to decide that for yourself.
> If you get a chance check out, the very best of (4 Play), on Cd.
> *This is recorded excellent and you will be* *blown away!*


 

 Thanks for that. I'm more familiar with classic jazz (late 40's through early 70's).  But, I'm interested in getting into good newer jazz. In the modern era,I'm a fan of Pat Metheny, Herbie Hancock, Chick Corea and Brad Mehdlou. I like some Marsalis. I like some Indie with jazz overtones like Fiona Apple. I'm less of  a fan of the more pop oriented-Nora Jones kind of stuff. I guess I like the giants of the genre or back to rock/metal/folk/punk that I grew up with.
  
 I'll have to do a little research on 4 play-I don't know them.


----------



## parbaked

markm1 said:


> But, I'm interested in getting into good newer jazz.


 
  
 I'm listening to "Rendezvous" by Jacky Terrasson & Cassandra Wilson.
 Also Patricia Barbour& Jacqui Naylor are usually very well recorded...cheers!


----------



## jaywillin




----------



## jaywillin

more "pop jazz"


----------



## jaywillin

"blue" jazz,  they start a shuffle 2:45 in


----------



## bassboysam

Been missing my 225s lately. I thought the RS1 would cover all my Grado needs but there is something about the less refined sound of the 225 that I liked which the RS1 can't reproduce. Plus I don't feel as nervous taking the 225s to work.

So I just bought a pair from the classifieds. Comes with some G cushions and a nice leather headband. 

I think eventually I'll get another pair of 325s as well.


----------



## jaywillin

i got to hear the 325's for the first time today, those cans ain't bright !
 and joe know's his bizznezz, the woodied 80s ?? they sound awesome, and are purtty !


----------



## swspiers

bassboysam said:


> Been missing my 225s lately. I thought the RS1 would cover all my Grado needs but there is something about the less refined sound of the 225 that I liked which the RS1 can't reproduce. Plus I don't feel as nervous taking the 225s to work.
> 
> So I just bought a pair from the classifieds. Comes with some G cushions and a nice leather headband.
> 
> I think eventually I'll get another pair of 325s as well.


 

 Darn good choice.  I still think they are the sweet-spot in the lineup.


----------



## bassboysam

jaywillin said:


> i got to hear the 325's for the first time today, those cans ain't bright !
> and joe know's his bizznezz, the woodied 80s ?? they sound awesome, and are purtty !


no I never found the 325s bright and I had what was supposed to be one of the brighter versions the silver 325i (not is).


----------



## joseph69

markm1 said:


> Thanks for that. I'm more familiar with classic jazz (late 40's through early 70's).  But, I'm interested in getting into good newer jazz. In the modern era,I'm a fan of Pat Metheny, Herbie Hancock, Chick Corea and Brad Mehdlou. I like some Marsalis. I like some Indie with jazz overtones like Fiona Apple. I'm less of  a fan of the more pop oriented-Nora Jones kind of stuff. I guess I like the giants of the genre or back to rock/metal/folk/punk that I grew up with.
> 
> I'll have to do a little research on 4 play-I don't know them.


 
 I happen to have a really nice collection Smooth/Cool/Lounge/Contemporary/Chill Jazz collection from the 90's and up. If you would like some really awesome recommendations! PM me and I will steer you in the right direction, but first check out some 4 Play and see if you like the style. Plus most of my Cd's are various artists which is nice, so you can get a taste of a lot of different performers.
  


bassboysam said:


> Been missing my 225s lately. I thought the RS1 would cover all my Grado needs but there is something about the less refined sound of the 225 that I liked which the RS1 can't reproduce. Plus I don't feel as nervous taking the 225s to work.
> 
> So I just bought a pair from the classifieds. Comes with some G cushions and a nice leather headband.
> 
> I think eventually I'll get another pair of 325s as well.


 
 I feel this way about my wooded 80i's. The raw sound just can'y be beat!


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i got to hear the 325's for the first time today, those cans ain't bright !
> and joe know's his bizznezz, the woodied 80s ?? they sound awesome, and are purtty !


 
 I agree 100% about  the wooded 80i and the 325is.


----------



## swspiers

joseph69 said:


> I agree 100% about  the wooded 80i and the 325is.


 

 Every now and then, I think about getting my Grado's woodied.  So far, it's just a thought though.


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> Every now and then, I think about getting my Grado's woodied.  So far, it's just a thought though.


 
 I used Vibro Labs (classic) wooden cups on the 80i's. They look real nice, and also seemed to give the music a bit more of an airy/spacious sound, to me.


----------



## MickeyVee

Posted a quick review on my new RS1i's.  I usually like to spend a lot more time with new headphone before deciding how I really feel about them but the RS1i's are really compelling (hint - I like them a lot!)
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/grado-rs1i-reference-series-headphones/reviews/10507


----------



## leadbythemelody

Bruce Dickinson/Iron Maiden + SR325is = Awesomeness


----------



## MarcadoStalker7

Head-Fi sucks


----------



## LugBug1

I've been polishing up my RS2's. 
  
 1. Because it looks nice 
 2. Protects the wood and they will live longer 
  
 So... This is what they looked like when I first got em.

  
  
  
 And this is what they look like now..

  

  
 I used a dark wood scratch cover (can be bought from any hardware store) it contains a mixture of wax and wood dye. I used a small brush to apply it so that I wasn't constantly dismantling them and risking the plastic snapping. Leave it to dry for about 30 mins then rub off with soft cloth. 
  
 10 coats later over a few days and you will start to build up the sheen and color.


----------



## Transformatron

lugbug1 said:


> I've been polishing up my RS2's.
> 
> 1. Because it looks nice
> 2. Protects the wood and they will live longer
> ...



No reasons needed! Handsome.


----------



## adeadcrab

On grados and jazz..

 Listening to Bill Evans - Sunday at the Village Vanguard, compared to beyerdynamic DT880 the piano is drowned out by the bass on this recording on certain songs. GS1000i headphones. Definitely not regretting having the DT880's either.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> more "pop jazz"





 Jay, this is fantastic...thanks.
  
  
 @ Lugbug.....you have those RS2's looking beautiful!
  
  
 In the words of Joe Bonamassa  "happier times"


----------



## jaywillin

parbaked said:


> Famously easy to drive...


 

 cheap dates !


----------



## LugBug1

transformatron said:


> No reasons needed! Handsome.


 
  
  


whirlwind said:


> @ Lugbug.....you have those RS2's looking beautiful!


 
 Thanks!


----------



## Focker

LugBug: Beautiful job!! Those look amazing! 
  
  
  
 Re: Jazz: Heck yeah the Grados sound good with Jazz...even though I'm don't listen to Diana Krall for enjoyment, I use her music for reference since I've heard it on so many different systems and headphones over the years. Back when I first bought the SR80s, some of her tracks were what really blew me away. The only other phones I had at the time were the Sennheiser 518s and it just wasn't even close, even though the Senns were more money. So yeah, Jazz sounds phenomenal on the Grados.


----------



## jaywillin

a good way to start any day, stevie, playing hendix, at carnegie hall (just audio)


----------



## MickeyVee

Nicely done!
 Quote:


lugbug1 said:


> I've been polishing up my RS2's.


----------



## whirlwind

Sometimes I feel like the luckiest guy in the world........listening to this....I just really do feel like it.
  
 Thanks.....Grado......Thanks Joe......Thanks to all of you here in this forum     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I just can not get enough of this dude's skills!


----------



## LugBug1

Thanks Micky and Focker, its quite therapeutic sitting rubbing the wood! (hmm that doesn't sound right..)


----------



## markm1

mickeyvee said:


> Posted a quick review on my new RS1i's.  I usually like to spend a lot more time with new headphone before deciding how I really feel about them but the RS1i's are really compelling (hint - I like them a lot!)
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/grado-rs1i-reference-series-headphones/reviews/10507


 

 Nice review. Reinforces my desire to keep my 225i and at some point add something higher end (HE 500/LCD-2 or something) and maybe upgrade the 225i later to the RS1i. In the meantime, I'm pretty consumed by my speaker system upgrade itus


----------



## jaywillin

lugbug1 said:


> Thanks Micky and Focker, its quite therapeutic sitting rubbing the wood! (hmm that doesn't sound right..)


 

 focker has been known to fondle a headphone !


----------



## LugBug1

jaywillin said:


> focker has been known to fondle a headphone !


 
 Hey its all part of the fun!


----------



## lazyredhead

the grado sr225i was my first headphone into the hifi world and to this day remain my favorite pair, the only problem i have with them is how stupidly thick and stiff the cable is.

does anyone know how the igrado fits with glasses? I'm thinking of getting them for biking since i like to be able to hear my surrounding as well


----------



## MickeyVee

Ill probably end up doing the same.  Saw someone do it to their LCD2.  The RS1i looks awesome all dolled up!
  
 Quote:


lugbug1 said:


> Thanks Micky and Focker, its quite therapeutic sitting rubbing the wood! (hmm that doesn't sound right..)


----------



## MickeyVee

Thanks. Did the HE500. Although technically proficient and very nice sounding, well they were very _*nice*_ sounding. They did everything right but seemed to lack some life/fun/excitement  for me.  I much preferred the HD700 and now the RS1i. OTOH, I am interested in the upcoming HE560 or the LCD-X. I can say this on the Grado thread.. I'd be lambasted for about 5 pages if I posted this on any HiFiMAN thread.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You guys are much friendlier and civilized.
 Quote:


markm1 said:


> Nice review. Reinforces my desire to keep my 225i and at some point add something higher end (HE 500/LCD-2 or something) and maybe upgrade the 225i later to the RS1i. In the meantime, I'm pretty consumed by my speaker system upgrade itus


----------



## HPiper

If you want some HE500 I'd get them soon. I have a feeling they will be discontinued once the HE560 comes out in April. I hear some people talking about the 500's in glowing terms and others like MickeyVee that say they are real bland. I have to think at least some of that is the amp/dac upstream. I know I heard an LCD2 on what would probably be considered a Mid-Fi system (Bifrost and Lyr) and it sounded very good but certainly not what I had expected considering some reviews I'd seen for them. Then I heard them on a VERY Hi-Fi system (McIntosh) and they were everything I had read and more.  I heard some HE-6's at a meet and while many people think those phones rival Stax, the ones I heard were very bland. I had a friend that was there with me go listen just to see if it was just me or what, and he said he thought they were pretty lifeless also, again I have to think there was something upstream that was limiting the performance of the phones in some way.
  Funny thing is MickeyVee and I are on the exact same path in terms of upgrades, Rs1i to replace my existing Grado and an LCD2 or HE560 to replace my Sennheisers.


----------



## swspiers

I'ts cool to read discussion on other cans.
  
 I gotta throw out there that the Mr. Speaker Alpha Dogs are also worth seriously considering. They are hands-down the best closed can I have ever heard, and they rival many other Ortho's that cost hundreds more.  If you every have a chance to hear them, do it.  I think they are the perfect compliment to Grado's, and I have virtually ended my browsing for other headphones since I got them.
  
 Nothing replaces Grado's though


----------



## MickeyVee

Nah. Just want to add an ortho the complete a trifecta of headphones. At this point the HD800 and RS1i are staying! I did have the Bifrost/Lyr with the HE500. Would love to add this to the collection some day but I have a mortgage to pay.
 http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/ces-2014-mcintosh-mha100-headphone-amplifier

  
  
 Quote:


hpiper said:


> Funny thing is MickeyVee and I are on the exact same path in terms of upgrades, Rs1i to replace my existing Grado and an LCD2 or HE560 to replace my Sennheisers.


----------



## jaywillin

> Thanks. Did the HE500. Although technically proficient and very nice sounding, well they were very _*nice*_ sounding. They did everything right but seemed to lack some life/fun/excitement  for me.  I much preferred the HD700 and now the RS1i. OTOH, I am interested in the upcoming HE560 or the LCD-X. I can say this on the Grado thread.. I'd be lambasted for about 5 pages if I posted this on any HiFiMAN thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 we'll talk about most anything here, we're loose !
  
 and if its about enjoying music, its cool with me , i don't what's in anyone's line up !


----------



## jimr101

What Stanley Jordan is doing playing stairway to heaven is incredible. It's a style of picking developed by Jeff Beck extremely hard to master. When playing such short length of guitar strings the precision is superhuman to manage. Something for grados to appreciate like no other.


----------



## bearFNF

lazyredhead said:


> the grado sr225i was my first headphone into the hifi world and to this day remain my favorite pair, the only problem i have with them is how stupidly thick and stiff the cable is.
> 
> does anyone know how the igrado fits with glasses? I'm thinking of getting them for biking since i like to be able to hear my surrounding as well


 

 I have some wire frame glasses that work _'ok'_ with them but they will interfere with thicker stem glasses.   I cannot wear them for long with the thicker framed glasses before they bug me.  How much it bothers you is a personal thing, though.  They do sound nice for to me, I use them mostly at my desk so I can hear when someone calls me or walks up behind me.


----------



## Focker

jaywillin said:


> focker has been known to fondle a headphone !


 
  
 LOL, guilty as charged


----------



## Focker

jaywillin said:


> we'll talk about most anything here, we're loose !
> 
> and if its about enjoying music, its cool with me , i don't what's in anyone's line up !


 
  
 I agree with this 100%. You very rarely see any fanboy nonsense in the Grado thread and in the two years I've been active in this thread I could count on one hand the number of times someone got into a dispute with another mbr. Like Jaywillin said, it's very loose and laid back in here. I think the majority of us have other headphones, and that's just part of the fun of the hobby. Personally, I've always encouraged it, cause I think having other headphones takes away the pressure of having to find the "one" that you can be completely happy with. 
  
 No matter what other headphones I buy, I will *always* have Grados as part of my headphone harem. Nothing will ever change that.


----------



## jaywillin

more tapping !


----------



## bassboysam

Has anyone here ever tried the vent mod with their grados?


----------



## rgs9200m

jaywillin said:


> we'll talk about most anything here, we're loose !
> 
> and if its about enjoying music, its cool with me , i don't what's in anyone's line up !


 
 Yeah, fwiw, I had Sony R10s for a few years and kept finding myself turning to my good old RS1s and GS1000s as just more right-sounding a enjoyable on some deep level that just allowed me to sit back and listen uncritically.
 The R10s were better when I tried to be intellectual and analyze the sound, but they just weren't as fulfilling as my trusty Grados on some basic animal level that makes me like the music and groove to it like I have 
 since I was about 4 years old (and probably earlier). There is something about the Grado fullness or impact or rhythm that just makes me feel good and I can't put my finger on (and probably shouldn't try to anyway).
  
 Just some more rambling, but the Grados don't seem to mask anything important while they avoid being analytical or having too fine image boundaries or sharpness. This is a flaw I found with Harbeth speakers that I used to own, which are designed to be non-abusive but always seem to cloak things unnaturally to me. (I sold my SHL5s because of this.)
  
 Harbeth should take a lesson from the Grado designers, which I feel did a much better job of doing what Harbeth tries to do.


----------



## parbaked

rgs9200m said:


> Harbeth should take a lesson from the Grado designers, which I feel did a much better job of doing what Harbeth trys to do.


 
 Nice post...your impressions capture what is special about Grado, especially the RS1.
  
 I don't think Alan Shaw is interested in taking lessons from anyone anytime soon...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Have you tried the comparable Spendors? I have 3/5s and they seem to make music enjoyable in a nice way...


----------



## rgs9200m

parbaked said:


> Nice post...your impressions capture what is special about Grado, especially the RS1.
> 
> I don't think Alan Shaw is interested in taking lessons from anyone anytime soon...
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you for that. (However, now my misspelling of "tries" as "trys" is forever documented here.)
 Yep, I heard Spendors at a show and they were less heavy-handed as Harbeths.


----------



## Matro5

Am curious - has anyone on here ever had reason to repair or replace the cable on their Grados?
  
 Not asking about sound quality differences or upgrades, and certainly don't want to start a debate about cabling, but really just curious about the process for recabling Grados. How easy is it to do? Does anyone out there still do it as a service?


----------



## ferday

So on the speaker topic....would you guys then say that the "British voicing" is more comparable to the grado sound? I've started using EQ for the first time on my hi-fi thanks to grado spoiling me for mid-forward / treble sparkle....my very nice but decidedly "American voiced" speakers sound a lot more like my he400's than my grados (which started to make sense to me after reading the hifiman explanation of voicing the 400's to the "American style")

I can EQ them to provide the overall sound I'm looking for, but to find speakers with the grado midrange "grain" or "timbre" would be really cool

If it even makes sense to compare speakers and headphones LOL


----------



## parbaked

matro5 said:


> Am curious - has anyone on here ever had reason to repair or replace the cable on their Grados?
> 
> Not asking about sound quality differences or upgrades, and certainly don't want to start a debate about cabling, but really just curious about the process for recabling Grados. How easy is it to do? Does anyone out there still do it as a service?


 
 Many modify their Grado cables for any number of reasons.
 Most send their RS (wood) cans back to Grado to re-cable as they have a process to unglue the drivers from the wood cups.
 The SR cans are easy but it is possible to damage the plastic when prying them apart. 
 The other risk is that the solder tabs on the drivers are not really designed to be re-soldered and can be damaged when either removing the old cable or re-soldering.
 This renders the driver useless...whoops.
 Yes people will re-cable for you or you can send them back to Grado with whatever cable you prefer...
 BTG is one service provider: http://btg-audio.webs.com/


----------



## parbaked

rgs9200m said:


> Thank you for that. (However, now my misspelling of "tries" as "trys" is forever documented here.)
> Yep, I heard Spendors at a show and they were less heavy-handed as Harbeths.


 
 I see you found the edit function...now you just have to fix this post and no one will ever know!


----------



## bassboysam

ferday said:


> So on the speaker topic....would you guys then say that the "British voicing" is more comparable to the grado sound? I've started using EQ for the first time on my hi-fi thanks to grado spoiling me for mid-forward / treble sparkle....my very nice but decidedly "American voiced" speakers sound a lot more like my he400's than my grados (which started to make sense to me after reading the hifiman explanation of voicing the 400's to the "American style")
> 
> I can EQ them to provide the overall sound I'm looking for, but to find speakers with the grado midrange "grain" or "timbre" would be really cool
> 
> If it even makes sense to compare speakers and headphones LOL


 

 i think the typical British voicing doesn't have the treble bite that Grados do.  The bass and mids sound like Grados but then there is a gentle roll-off around 4khz to my ears.


----------



## rgs9200m

matro5 said:


> Am curious - has anyone on here ever had reason to repair or replace the cable on their Grados?
> 
> Not asking about sound quality differences or upgrades, and certainly don't want to start a debate about cabling, but really just curious about the process for recabling Grados. How easy is it to do? Does anyone out there still do it as a service?


 
 Aphrodite/CU29 (Strange name but a good guy) recabled my PS1000s (and Denons, also hardwired) and did a nice job. I believe Drew can do Silver/Blue Dragons on them also, but you need to ask him, I'm not certain.


----------



## dlrepp

My daughter, bull in a China closet, broke my sr200's to pieces. Plus one channel was intermittent. I sent them to Grado and they fixed both problems for $40 including shipping. No warranty as I bought them used off the internet. Great service when they didn't have to.


----------



## fleasbaby

That's brilliant...do they sound the same still? Wonder if they changed the drivers?


----------



## leadbythemelody

Sounds awesome on my Grado's


----------



## dlrepp

I don't think they changed the drivers. They do sound better in that I don't have those annoying dropouts any more. I don't think these were those much-sought-after sr200's I've read about. They also replaced the missing slide stop. I originally got them for $80.


----------



## parbaked

Post some pics of the drivers if you are curious what drivers you have...


----------



## Matro5

Thanks for all of the responses. It's great to know that there are capable aftermarket guys out there at what seems to be a reasonable price. And I must admit, I hadn't even considered sending them to Grado, although that seems like a great option as well. 
  
 I know it's a little silly, but my interest in recabling is almost entirely aesthetic / feel rather than sound. And I know I'm a bit odd in that I find the PS500 to be absolutely gorgeous but the RS1s do nothing for me...Weird, I know.


----------



## bearFNF

matro5 said:


> Thanks for all of the responses. It's great to know that there are capable aftermarket guys out there at what seems to be a reasonable price. And I must admit, I hadn't even considered sending them to Grado, although that seems like a great option as well.
> 
> I know it's a little silly, but my interest in recabling is almost entirely aesthetic / feel rather than sound. And I know I'm a bit odd in that I find the PS500 to be absolutely gorgeous but the RS1s do nothing for me...Weird, I know.



I also prefer the PS500 over the RS1s. As far as the cable thing goes, that was the main reason I got the Q cable for my HD800. ergonomics and I like red.


----------



## Matro5

bearfnf said:


> I like red.


 
  
 That's funny, bearFNF. I started wondering about recabling when I saw ALO's Green Line headphone cable and thought, _that would be much nicer than the stock cable_. It's the same thought process that led to me ordering the Turbulent labs manta headband, but that was only a $50 "investment" to replace the so-so stock headband.
  
 The ALO cable is half the cost of the PS500s themselves even before you get them installed so much tougher to justify on looks alone.


----------



## swspiers

So after a few days, I think I have a winner in the cushion-rolling contest.  This is a total surprise to me, since what I think I know about myself and the G-cush would lead me to predict that it would be my favorite.  But no, the TTVJ flats are by far my favorite cushion for the 225i's, besting even the stock bowl.
  
 Of course, I have more playing to do.   And since over the past month I have a new source, new amp and new DAC, things are subject to revision.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> So after a few days, I think I have a winner in the cushion-rolling contest.  This is a total surprise to me, since what I think I know about myself and the G-cush would lead me to predict that it would be my favorite.  But no, the TTVJ flats are by far my favorite cushion for the 225i's, besting even the stock bowl.
> 
> Of course, I have more playing to do.   And since over the past month I have a new source, new amp and new DAC, things are subject to revision.


 

 go with the flow !


----------



## bassboysam

So I bought a pair of 225s a few days ago and now I traded my DT990 for some 325s. DT990s are great but I prefered the D2000s as my "bass cans". I figured I'd give the 325s another shot, i liked them the first time but i want to really compare the 225, 325 and RS1 in more depth this time around. Also curious about the venting mods which I never tried before.


----------



## parbaked

I am not a fan of the venting mod. If I want more bass I use TTVJ flats


----------



## bassboysam

parbaked said:


> I am not a fan of the venting mod. If I want more bass I use TTVJ flats



 


why don't you like about it?


----------



## parbaked

bassboysam said:


> parbaked said:
> 
> 
> > I am not a fan of the venting mod. If I want more bass I use TTVJ flats
> ...


 
 1. It's a real pain to reverse
 2. You have to crack the cans open to do it, risking cracked plastic.
 3. While it increases bass it does so at the cost of the overall balance.
 I just think it is better to EQ or roll pads because you can't A/B test the venting mods...you are kinda stuck with it...YMMV.


----------



## bassboysam

parbaked said:


> 1. It's a real pain to reverse
> 2. You have to crack the cans open to do it, risking cracked plastic.
> 3. While it increases bass it does so at the cost of the overall balance.
> I just think it is better to EQ or roll pads because you can't A/B test the venting mods...you are kinda stuck with it...YMMV.



 


all very good points.


I am curious how similar the 225 will sound to the RS1 if I vent the 225 to match the RS1.


----------



## parbaked

bassboysam said:


> parbaked said:
> 
> 
> > 1. It's a real pain to reverse
> ...


 
 RS1 has larger cups than any of the SR or RS2...it is hard to therefore make any of the SR cans sound like the RS1.
 Also Grado may tweak vents and other doctoring to adjust for larger cup volume of RS1.


----------



## joseph69

parbaked said:


> I am not a fan of the venting mod. If I want more bass I use TTVJ flats


 
 I tried this on my first pair of 80's, I didn't like it either, the bass just wasn't right to me.
  


bassboysam said:


> parbaked said:
> 
> 
> > I am not a fan of the venting mod. If I want more bass I use TTVJ flats
> ...


 
 Definitely a very good idea to get the TTVJ flat pads if you want more bass.


----------



## LugBug1

I like the TTVJ pads with my RS2's for Jazz. They make them sound much fuller and closer. Lovely with intricate drums and bass. Rock music too. 
  
 Not great for air and separation though. But I can defo hear the appeal of them.


----------



## elmoe

Tried a ton of different pads on my 325is, TTVJ flats always seem to make their way back on them.


----------



## JoeDoe

elmoe said:


> Tried a ton of different pads on my 325is, TTVJ flats always seem to make their way back on them.




Have you tried the G Cush?


----------



## elmoe

Isn't that only for GS1000 or PS1000? Would they fit?


----------



## TheDreamthinker

elmoe said:


> Isn't that only for GS1000 or PS1000? Would they fit?


 
  
 Yes they would, Grado cups can be used with all of their products...


----------



## elmoe

Will have to give them a try then, they're pretty much the only ones I haven't tried. Even had a pair of headphile C Pads way back when.


----------



## JoeDoe

thedreamthinker said:


> Yes they would, Grado cups can be used with all of their products...




And by cups, he means pads.

Yeah the G Cush are great on the 325s. They open up the soundstage a bit and take a touch of the edge off the treble.


----------



## lazyredhead

all of you guys talking about modifying the sound.

i like my sr225i just the way they are!


----------



## parbaked

The G-Cush will change teh sound of your 325 more than the other grado pads even.
 They basically move the driver away from your ear and more space between the cups and your head.
 Whether you like it or not or think it is worth the price of the pads is a personal thing.


----------



## elmoe

joedoe said:


> And by cups, he means pads.
> 
> Yeah the G Cush are great on the 325s. They open up the soundstage a bit and take a touch of the edge off the treble.


 
  
 I like my treble though, I just find the flats enhance the bass just right.


----------



## swspiers

bassboysam said:


> parbaked said:
> 
> 
> > 1. It's a real pain to reverse
> ...


 

 For me, one of the reasons I rejected the RS1 in favor of the 225 is because with a slight bass bump @ 40 Hz, and a slight cut at 6000 Hz and again at 12000 Hz, then they were so similar it was scary. Playing with EQ in the midrange gave a similar result,  by cutting the high mids instead of boosting bass.  this was done with JRiver graphic EQ and playing a bit with the parametric.


----------



## LugBug1

I've got great results with a little fine tuning with the RS2 and L cups. I like the air of the L's but the upper mids become very shouty. 
  
 I knock down the 2hz - 3 notches. 5 and 7hz - 2 notches. 
  
 Add a bit of bass with a tone control (privilege of vintage amp) and bingo! Very sweet sound.


----------



## joseph69

lazyredhead said:


> all of you guys talking about modifying the sound.
> 
> i like my sr225i just the way they are!


 
 I like all my Grados also just the way they came, with the exception on putting (L) cushions on my 80's instead of the (S) cushions they came with.


----------



## lazyredhead

i haven't owned any other grado, so i don't know how flats are, but i do know a lot of people quarter mod the flats witch seems to be just the same as a L-cush. I do notice a difference in sound when i wear my grados more like an around ear instead of an on ear, but i prefer it with the edge of the pads resting on the edge of my ears


----------



## parbaked

lazyredhead said:


> i haven't owned any other grado, so i don't know how flats are, but i do know a lot of people quarter mod the flats witch seems to be just the same as a L-cush. I do notice a difference in sound when i wear my grados more like an around ear instead of an on ear, but i prefer it with the edge of the pads resting on the edge of my ears


 
 No..flats are different: http://www.ttvjaudio.com/TTVJ_Flat_Pads_p/aat0000100.htm
 People quarter mod the S-Cush, which makes them like Flats, but not really.
 TTVJ Flats use a different, denser material used in the original HP-1000 pads.


----------



## Melvins

any folks here have both a pair of magnums and a pair of Grados? If so, which versions? Which do you prefer, and why? Just curious. Want to hear people's opinions on the matter


----------



## parbaked

You'll find it hard to compare magnums as the drivers are only one piece of the equation the others being the materials and size/shape venting of the cups...so YMWV


----------



## dlrepp

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Melvins

parbaked said:


> You'll find it hard to compare magnums as the drivers are only one piece of the equation the others being the materials and size/shape venting of the cups...so YMWV


 
  
  
 yeah. I was assuming they'd mention what sort of wooden cups they had on their magnums as well. As well as any other sort of fixture or adjustment that would change or tune the sound of said can. I have magnums man. I know what they sound like. I have heard other peoples opinion of them. I did extensive research on the subject two years ago when I had my magnum put together. I'm just curious as to what people's opinions on them nowadays is. I just like to read about people's interpretation and comparisons to Grados. Thanks though for pointing that out.


----------



## fleasbaby

melvins said:


> any folks here have both a pair of magnums and a pair of Grados? If so, which versions? Which do you prefer, and why? Just curious. Want to hear people's opinions on the matter


 
  
 I have a pair of Magnum X in some Cabillas GS1000 knock-offs, with G-Cush pads, and a pair of SR80 pinks in African Blackwood cups with L-Cush.
  
 I like the Magnums for long listening sessions at work, and when I am leaning more towards intricate, well-produced music (leftfield electronic stuff like Flying Lotus, Caribou, the Beta Band, Four Tet, a lot of Jazz as well...both the earlier bebop stuff and some of the later spiritual stuff like Alice Coltrane, McCoy Tyner, etc, etc...).
  
 I like the pinks for folk, rock, the blues (Mance Lipscombe, Robert Plant and the Band of Joy, Pink Floyd, Bob Dylan etc, etc...)
  
 Not sure if my opinion counts though, as all of the Grados I have had were in the SR series, and all wound up woodied...


----------



## Focker

Hey guys...thought I'd share a fun story with you. 
  
 Even though Grados aren't my top headphone anymore, my first love was the Grado SR80 and I will have at least one or two Grados in my collection for as long as they are making headphones. Anyway, I've mentioned on here before that one of my favorite things to do with my friends is to rescue them from poor fidelity. Iv'e sent out three pairs of SR60s and a few pairs of JVC nanotube headphones/buds. Well, one of my lady friends started with a pair of the JVCs a while back, and I sort of noticed that she was showing signs of maybe being ready for her first audiophile headphone. When I start getting those signals, it's the SR60s that I'll send their way, and that's exactly what I did. 
  
 She said she wasn't sure if she would really appreciate the differences, which is okay because I always have one rule that I make them adhere to when I send out headphones: I make them agree that if they find they don't like or don't use the phones, that they will 1) pass them along to someone they think WILL use them, and 2) make that person agree to the same rule. It's worked out great so far. 
  
 Anyway, the 60s arrived yesterday and I sent her a link to the Nils Lofgren concert that is on youtube...it's a fantastic acoustic recording that I often listen to. I had been teaching her about how better quality headphones will begin to expose the difference between poor recordings and material that was recorded really well. So I gave her a test and asked her to report back as to which she thought the Nils Lofgren concert was. She texts back and says, "wow, this isn't just a good recording, it's a GREAT recording!"  She went on about how amazed she was to be able to hear not only all the instruments so clearly, but even when someone in the audience coughed or when the drummer's sticks hit the rim of the drum. 
  
 She's my movie buddy, as well, and she said she really wanted to try them for movies, but she wasn't sure how to get them to reach the headphone jack in her receiver. So, I had Amazon send her the Grado extension cable and voila! Tonight she watched "The Way Back" on Grado headphones for the first time. I'm pretty sure she's hooked and we've got another mbr of our Grado loving community on board


----------



## LugBug1

focker said:


> Hey guys...thought I'd share a fun story with you.
> 
> Even though Grados aren't my top headphone anymore, my first love was the Grado SR80 and I will have at least one or two Grados in my collection for as long as they are making headphones. Anyway, I've mentioned on here before that one of my favorite things to do with my friends is to rescue them from poor fidelity. Iv'e sent out three pairs of SR60s and a few pairs of JVC nanotube headphones/buds. Well, one of my lady friends started with a pair of the JVCs a while back, and I sort of noticed that she was showing signs of maybe being ready for her first audiophile headphone. When I start getting those signals, it's the SR60s that I'll send their way, and that's exactly what I did.
> 
> ...


 
 Great stuff!
  
 I wish I had better luck in persuading some of my friends.


----------



## whirlwind

focker said:


> Hey guys...thought I'd share a fun story with you.
> 
> Even though Grados aren't my top headphone anymore, my first love was the Grado SR80 and I will have at least one or two Grados in my collection for as long as they are making headphones. Anyway, I've mentioned on here before that one of my favorite things to do with my friends is to rescue them from poor fidelity. Iv'e sent out three pairs of SR60s and a few pairs of JVC nanotube headphones/buds. Well, one of my lady friends started with a pair of the JVCs a while back, and I sort of noticed that she was showing signs of maybe being ready for her first audiophile headphone. When I start getting those signals, it's the SR60s that I'll send their way, and that's exactly what I did.
> 
> ...


 

 That is a great story, Focker.
  
 What a very cool thing you are doing.
  
 They will be grateful to you forever after introducing them to great sound, I think this is fantastic.
  
 Later on they may yell at you because they are broke, however.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





     j/k
  
 It is a great thing that you are doing.


----------



## BillsonChang007

parbaked said:


> 1. It's a real pain to reverse
> 2. You have to crack the cans open to do it, risking cracked plastic.
> 3. While it increases bass it does so at the cost of the overall balance.
> I just think it is better to EQ or roll pads because you can't A/B test the venting mods...you are kinda stuck with it...YMMV.


 
 IMO, the bass kind of lose control as well after the mod~


----------



## jaywillin

focker said:


> Hey guys...thought I'd share a fun story with you.
> 
> Even though Grados aren't my top headphone anymore, my first love was the Grado SR80 and I will have at least one or two Grados in my collection for as long as they are making headphones. Anyway, I've mentioned on here before that one of my favorite things to do with my friends is to rescue them from poor fidelity. Iv'e sent out three pairs of SR60s and a few pairs of JVC nanotube headphones/buds. Well, one of my lady friends started with a pair of the JVCs a while back, and I sort of noticed that she was showing signs of maybe being ready for her first audiophile headphone. When I start getting those signals, it's the SR60s that I'll send their way, and that's exactly what I did.
> 
> ...


 

 paying it forward as it were !
 this is why our hobby grows, we share
 i have the same two rules too !!


----------



## Focker

Thanks guys, I really enjoy doing it for them!
  
 I think what sold her initially was when I shared a thought with her that hit home, especially since she's such a huge movie fan. I explained how a TON of time, money, and hard work is put into the audio mix of both movies and music, and in my opinion, using headphones/speakers of decent quality is a small way that we can appreciate all the efforts that these people make in providing us entertainment. And as we all know, even something that is relatively inexpensive like the amazing little SR60 can provide quite a window into the incredible amount of detail that is there for our ears to enjoy. 
  
 I think she may have even shed a tear...LOL  *evil grin*


----------



## TheDreamthinker

joedoe said:


> And by cups, he means pads.
> 
> Yeah the G Cush are great on the 325s. They open up the soundstage a bit and take a touch of the edge off the treble.


 
  
 Ups..sry..it was late..


----------



## HPiper

Wrong forum


----------



## Melvins

fleasbaby said:


> I have a pair of Magnum X in some Cabillas GS1000 knock-offs, with G-Cush pads, and a pair of SR80 pinks in African Blackwood cups with L-Cush.
> 
> I like the Magnums for long listening sessions at work, and when I am leaning more towards intricate, well-produced music (leftfield electronic stuff like Flying Lotus, Caribou, the Beta Band, Four Tet, a lot of Jazz as well...both the earlier bebop stuff and some of the later spiritual stuff like Alice Coltrane, McCoy Tyner, etc, etc...).
> 
> ...


 
 nice nice..
  
  
 yeah. i would woody my grados if i owned a pair :/


----------



## rodweb

It's been only three days since my SR 80i arrived and I'm already in love with them. They have the aggressiveness I was looking for. Now I'm looking forward to buy some used 325i.


----------



## walczyk

I've owned Alessandro MS-1s for 9 years now, and it's time for me to upgrade. I love the grado sound but I wear glasses and it really really starts to get uncomfortable after an hour. I can buy these 'gamer' glasses, by gunnar, which are low profile or I can get another kind of headphone. The problem is when the headphones press my ear lobe against my glasses, it really starts to ache after awhile. Thing is, I don't know if any other headphones will be better in that regard. The HE-500's look comfortable, and the Grado GS-1000's look much more comfortable than the RS1i's which are the standard Grado style but the RS1i's sound like they'd have the sound for me, however the GS-1000's seem to sound better and have bigger pads. Does anyone have any suggestions for a glasses wearer such as myself?


----------



## rodweb

walczyk said:


> I've owned Alessandro MS-1s for 9 years now, and it's time for me to upgrade. I love the grado sound but I wear glasses and it really really starts to get uncomfortable after an hour. I can buy these 'gamer' glasses, by gunnar, which are low profile or I can get another kind of headphone. The problem is when the headphones press my ear lobe against my glasses, it really starts to ache after awhile. Thing is, I don't know if any other headphones will be better in that regard. The HE-500's look comfortable, and the Grado GS-1000's look much more comfortable than the RS1i's which are the standard Grado style but the RS1i's sound like they'd have the sound for me, however the GS-1000's seem to sound better and have bigger pads. Does anyone have any suggestions for a glasses wearer such as myself?


 
 I have the same problem as you. I have the HE-400 and they're more comfortable with glasses, but they're much more heavier and also the clamping force might be a problem for some.


----------



## swspiers

walczyk said:


> I've owned Alessandro MS-1s for 9 years now, and it's time for me to upgrade. I love the grado sound but I wear glasses and it really really starts to get uncomfortable after an hour. I can buy these 'gamer' glasses, by gunnar, which are low profile or I can get another kind of headphone. The problem is when the headphones press my ear lobe against my glasses, it really starts to ache after awhile. Thing is, I don't know if any other headphones will be better in that regard. The HE-500's look comfortable, and the Grado GS-1000's look much more comfortable than the RS1i's which are the standard Grado style but the RS1i's sound like they'd have the sound for me, however the GS-1000's seem to sound better and have bigger pads. Does anyone have any suggestions for a glasses wearer such as myself?


 
 Yep.  G-cushions on the RSI is a good choice.
  
 HOWEVER, I find the TTVJ flats to work pretty much as well with my glasses as the G-cushions.


----------



## jaywillin

walczyk said:


> I've owned Alessandro MS-1s for 9 years now, and it's time for me to upgrade. I love the grado sound but I wear glasses and it really really starts to get uncomfortable after an hour. I can buy these 'gamer' glasses, by gunnar, which are low profile or I can get another kind of headphone. The problem is when the headphones press my ear lobe against my glasses, it really starts to ache after awhile. Thing is, I don't know if any other headphones will be better in that regard. The HE-500's look comfortable, and the Grado GS-1000's look much more comfortable than the RS1i's which are the standard Grado style but the RS1i's sound like they'd have the sound for me, however the GS-1000's seem to sound better and have bigger pads. Does anyone have any suggestions for a glasses wearer such as myself?


 

 i'm a glasses wearer, and no matter which pad i'm using, i'll do some careful stretching of the headband, to lighten the clamping force,
 as long as i do this, i haven't had any comfort issues at all


----------



## bassboysam

i just wear my glasses so the frame rests on top of the headphone instead of my ear. it's a little annoying because the lenses are no longer parallel to my eyes but it is more comfortable.


----------



## joseph69

bassboysam said:


> i just wear my glasses so the frame rests on top of the headphone instead of my ear. it's a little annoying because the lenses are no longer parallel to my eyes but it is more comfortable.


 
 I need to use glasses to see the computer, and I've been doing this same thing the whole time…I don't understand why everybody doesn't let the the arm of the glasses rest on top of the cushions. I have no issues at all.


----------



## whirlwind

I take mine off


----------



## MickeyVee

I wear glasses and the pads have kind of formed to them over the last few weeks.  No problem at all now.


----------



## joseph69

Just received the GS1K's tonight, again. This time both drivers are working fine. I noticed that the wood color on the cups are much nicer (darker) than the first pair I received. I'm listening to them right now as I post, through my MacBook Pro>Magni/Modi, just for extra burn-in. Later I'll switch to the WA6. I'll also give my impressions after plenty of burn-in time. I can say that they have more lower bass than the RS1i's, and I also thought they would have had a much more recessed mid-range, and be much darker than they are, which I wouldn't have liked…at all.


----------



## bbophead

joseph69 said:


> Just received the GS1K's tonight, again. This time both drivers are working fine. I noticed that the wood color on the cups are much nicer (darker) than the first pair I received. I'm listening to them right now as I post, through my MacBook Pro>Magni/Modi, just for extra burn-in. Later I'll switch to the WA6. I'll also give my impressions after plenty of burn-in time. I can say that they have more lower bass than the RS1i's, and I also thought they would have had a much more recessed mid-range, and be much darker than they are, which I wouldn't have liked…at all.


 
 I'm glad this has started to work out for you.  Looking forward to more impressions.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Just received the GS1K's tonight, again. This time both drivers are working fine. I noticed that the wood color on the cups are much nicer (darker) than the first pair I received. I'm listening to them right now as I post, through my MacBook Pro>Magni/Modi, just for extra burn-in. Later I'll switch to the WA6. I'll also give my impressions after plenty of burn-in time. I can say that they have more lower bass than the RS1i's, and I also thought they would have had a much more recessed mid-range, and be much darker than they are, which I wouldn't have liked…at all.


 

 before i got them, i was thinking the mids might be too recessed , i was pleasantly surprised
 glad you finally got the, looking forward to your thoughts !


----------



## jaywillin

my weekend listening project :
  

 i'm gonna keep one, and let the other go,
 y'all check your piggy banks and be ready if you think you might want one of them


----------



## joseph69

bbophead said:


> I'm glad this has started to work out for you.  Looking forward to more impressions.


 
 Thank you, and like I mentioned the wood is much, much darker than the other pair, which is nicer IMO. Will give my impression after burn-in, thanks again.
  


jaywillin said:


> before i got them, i was thinking the mids might be too recessed , i was pleasantly surprised
> glad you finally got the, looking forward to your thoughts !


 
 Yes, this was one of my main concerns about these, and they should only going to get better as all of my other Grado have done.


----------



## brokenthumb

jaywillin said:


> my weekend listening project :
> 
> 
> i'm gonna keep one, and let the other go,
> y'all check your piggy banks and be ready if you think you might want one of them


 
  
 Nice!


----------



## walczyk

joseph69 said:


> I need to use glasses to see the computer, and I've been doing this same thing the whole time…I don't understand why everybody doesn't let the the arm of the glasses rest on top of the cushions. I have no issues at all.


 
 It seems like that would distort your field of view, and make things harder to read, when your lenses are like tilted away from your head 30 degrees.


swspiers said:


> Yep.  G-cushions on the RSI is a good choice.
> 
> HOWEVER, I find the TTVJ flats to work pretty much as well with my glasses as the G-cushions.


 
 How would I find a pair of G-cushions or TTVJ flats? Just do some googling, or is there a decent headphone shop I should go to? I have the yellow sennheiser pads on mine, but it didn't make a difference when it came to ear pain.


jaywillin said:


> i'm a glasses wearer, and no matter which pad i'm using, i'll do some careful stretching of the headband, to lighten the clamping force,
> as long as i do this, i haven't had any comfort issues at all


 
 This makes a lot of sense, it would definitely help with the pressure.


mickeyvee said:


> I wear glasses and the pads have kind of formed to them over the last few weeks.  No problem at all now.


 
 Definitely not my case. Sounds like sort of memory foam pad.
  


rodweb said:


> I have the same problem as you. I have the HE-400 and they're more comfortable with glasses, but they're much more heavier and also the clamping force might be a problem for some.


 
 Ah, more clamping force sounds bad. Hrm.


----------



## jaywillin

brokenthumb said:


> Nice!


 

 thanks !


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> my weekend listening project :
> 
> 
> i'm gonna keep one, and let the other go,
> y'all check your piggy banks and be ready if you think you might want one of them


 
  
 Wow....a woo and a Mad.....sitting there all pretty!


----------



## joseph69

walczyk said:


> It seems like that would distort your field of view, and make things harder to read, when your lenses are like tilted away from your head 30 degrees.
> How would I find a pair of G-cushions or TTVJ flats? Just do some googling, or is there a decent headphone shop I should go to? I have the yellow sennheiser pads on mine, but it didn't make a difference when it came to ear pain.
> This makes a lot of sense, it would definitely help with the pressure.
> Definitely not my case. Sounds like sort of memory foam pad.
> ...


 
 I am legally blind, ( No right eye,  I only have my left eye, which only has tunnel vision, no peripheral around my entire eye, so I can't see the computer at all without glasses, so maybe they are on an angle, but I don't see well at all anyway, so I really can't tell the difference.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Wow....a woo and a Mad.....sitting there all pretty!


 

 they both sound pretty good too !


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> they both sound pretty good too !


 

 I bet they do!


----------



## kramer5150

focker said:


> Hey guys...thought I'd share a fun story with you.
> 
> Even though Grados aren't my top headphone anymore, my first love was the Grado SR80 and I will have at least one or two Grados in my collection for as long as they are making headphones. Anyway, I've mentioned on here before that one of my favorite things to do with my friends is to rescue them from poor fidelity. Iv'e sent out three pairs of SR60s and a few pairs of JVC nanotube headphones/buds. Well, one of my lady friends started with a pair of the JVCs a while back, and I sort of noticed that she was showing signs of maybe being ready for her first audiophile headphone. When I start getting those signals, it's the SR60s that I'll send their way, and that's exactly what I did.
> 
> ...


 
 Thats cool that she picked up on that very subtle nuance.  Drum tones and sounds for me are ALWAYS the deal breaker with headphone tonal and transient qualities.  Some headphones just get drums right, and Grados in general do a better job than any other brand as a whole.  Particularly the woodies.  Every drummer has his signature snare tone.  Alex VanHalens snare sounds totally different than Stewart Copelands and Neil Peart... only a tonally "correct" headphone is going to get it right.
  
 Heres some more good stuff for our Grado pipes... Marco Minneman is an incredible drummer and this even for youtube is a good recording.
 
  
 One more of my personal faves... Kenny Aaronoff, he has a metronome for a brain.  His body has rhythm down to the nano-second.  There was one of his live recordings I was cutting and editing, and his snare down beats were at EXACT time intervals within each rhythm pattern.  An amazing player that again only Grados do "right".


----------



## elmoe

Don't forget the SA5k, drums are incredible with them as well. Ultimately though, rock belongs to the Grados


----------



## whirlwind

kramer5150 said:


> Thats cool that she picked up on that very subtle nuance.  Drum tones and sounds for me are ALWAYS the deal breaker with headphone tonal and transient qualities.  Some headphones just get drums right, and Grados in general do a better job than any other brand as a whole.  Particularly the woodies.  Every drummer has his signature snare tone.  Alex VanHalens snare sounds totally different than Stewart Copelands and Neil Peart... only a tonally "correct" headphone is going to get it right.
> 
> Heres some more good stuff for our Grado pipes... Marco Minneman is an incredible drummer and this even for youtube is a good recording.
> 
> ...




  
 Thanks for these, Kramer.....great stuff


----------



## elmoe

Here's a must-watch for drum lovers:


----------



## Eternal Schism

I just put the Jumbo pads on the Bushmills and the change in sound was massive. The lowest bass has become rather soft though and rolled off, bass guitar a fair bit weaker as well from being slightly pronounced like it originally was (slightly pronounced if you compare to some of my headphones). The Mids are slightly back a bit and lost that intimacy but gain a lot of clarity and detail - not receded at all like PS1000 or GS. The separation of instruments is really good and the soundstage is a fair bit bigger, about a bit better than HD600 in width, deeper too. Treble is a extremely clear and detailed, drums are unbelievable now on this except the kick drum which is a bit weak for my taste. I like the changes a lot even though it isn't typically Grado in sound and you give up the warmth. Then again I've got headphones which I feel were far ahead of it in terms of the original warm/darker sound like the DX1000. With the Jumbos its a remarkable mid/treble oriented can - with superb clarity, separation and soundstage.
  
 For me it made it go from a musical and enjoyable Mid fi can on overall par with things like the FA-011LE, HE400, HD600, RS2, DT880, K712 to a headphone on par with the HE500, Alpha Dog and TH600.
  
 Mind you thats just my taste, I know it really goes against what you expect of a Grado. I wonder if the sound I'm getting is exactly like what Wyd got from his with Jumbo, or could it be my amp. Certainly though with the jumbos / G Cush it is a heavy metal beast! Opeth/Tool/Porcupine Tree has never sounded better and I've heard most high end models.


----------



## marone

Are the drivers in each Grado different, or is the same driver used in the 60i, 80i, 125i, 225i, 325i with mechanical and implementation modifications?

Thanks!


----------



## whirlwind

Grado really nailed it with all the different pads and how easy they are to change.......also very easily reversible, unlike many mods......they got it right.


----------



## Focker

marone said:


> Are the drivers in each Grado different, or is the same driver used in the 60i, 80i, 125i, 225i, 325i with mechanical and implementation modifications?
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
 Theyre all different - that's right from the source itself.


----------



## bassboysam

focker said:


> Theyre all different - that's right from the source itself.




Really? That's the first time I hear that.


----------



## jaywillin

focker said:


> Theyre all different - that's right from the source itself.


 
  
  


bassboysam said:


> Really? That's the first time I hear that.


 

 i was always under the impression they were the basically the  same drivers, just each model(including alessandro's) being that the drivers are more closely matched, and maybe some different wiring , and processes applied before assembly, now i too have an inquiring mind


----------



## Focker

You guys can very easily do what I did and send Grado an email 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
  


> On Sat, Oct 6, 2012 at 7:46 PM, AJ <alanjzeppenfeld@aim.com> wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
  
  
  
  
 On Oct 7, 2012, at 11:36, gradoservice <info@gradolabs.com> wrote:
  
 Hi AJ


> they are all different.
> 
> None are the same, they may look that way but we assure they are not.


----------



## jaywillin

focker said:


> You guys can very easily do what I did and send Grado an email


 

 what, and not "assume" ?? emailing would require effort on my part !


----------



## Focker

jaywillin said:


> what, and not "assume" ?? emailing would require effort on my part !


 
  
 I figured as much from you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 Look back one post...I added the actual email


----------



## jaywillin

focker said:


> I figured as much from you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 i trusted you ! lol


----------



## jaywillin

"you gonna know my name" 
 worth a repost !


----------



## whirlwind

^ Yep ^....It most certainly is.


----------



## CH23

Just undid some damage to my RA-1, it's now battery powered again. No hiss, more detailed. It's so much better now.

Wish batteries weren't about €12 per two.


----------



## kramer5150

ch23 said:


> Just undid some damage to my RA-1, it's now battery powered again. No hiss, more detailed. It's so much better now.
> 
> Wish batteries weren't about €12 per two.


 
 Cool what did you do to it?  Aren't they potted in some kind of plastic resin and nearly impossible to get apart?


----------



## CH23

kramer5150 said:


> Cool what did you do to it?  Aren't they potted in some kind of plastic resin and nearly impossible to get apart?




No the previous owner made them AC/DC(?) powered, and this caused a hiss, which made it less clear sounding.
I replaced the cables with 9v connectors and put batteries in it again.


----------



## kramer5150

ch23 said:


> No the previous owner made them AC/DC(?) powered, and this caused a hiss, which made it less clear sounding.
> I replaced the cables with 9v connectors and put batteries in it again.


 
 Cool deal.  I always thought a power mods were very difficult on the RA1 given how they use the two 9V in series to create the + and - rails relative to the common node between the two batteries.


----------



## joseph69

GS1Ki:
 My initial impression are- As of right now I don't like them as much as any other Grado I have. Even before burn-in, I liked the initial sound of the RS1i's, (325is's depending on the amp), and the SR80i's right out of the box, and they all just got better and better sounding with time/burn-in. 
 Pro's- soundstage is wider/instrument separation may be a little better due to this.
 Cons- too much sloppy/uncontrolled bass, as of now (which I hope changes), darker sound signature, musical reproduction is not life like due to the overall darker/veiled sound, slightly recessed mids, but not as much as I expected, just not as forward as my other models. So these are just my initial impressions and I don't want to jump the gun about the GS1Ki's, so I'm going to listen to these exclusively for a while and see what happens. BTW, I've listened to them for only about 10-12hrs, with the Woo/Adcom/Magni.
 As I'm posting this I am listening with the Sony CDP-C 601ES>Meridian 203>Adcom GFP-710, and the bass does seem to be tightening up and more controlled, and also a less veiled overall sound.


----------



## CH23

kramer5150 said:


> Cool deal.  I always thought a power mods were very difficult on the RA1 given how they use the two 9V in series to create the + and - rails relative to the common node between the two batteries.




Without discussing the circuit (as Grado doesn't quite likes that) 

2 x 9v in, out, connected at 3 points:



It's really a very easy mod to change battery into 18v or 2x 9v wall-warts.


----------



## joseph69

Bass is getting much more controlled/tighter, also sound stage/depth is getting nicer too.
 Sounds like they are beginning to open up nicely!


----------



## bbophead

joseph69 said:


> Bass is getting much more controlled/tighter, also sound stage/depth is getting nicer too.
> Sounds like they are beginning to open up nicely!


 
 Yo, it takes a while for a Maserati to break in, doncha know?


----------



## joseph69

Yes, I was really worried about the bass, I really thought it had no control and was overwhelming, but it is coming together, this is why in my prior post I said I didn't want to jump the gun! They are sounding much better. Tonight I'm going to listen with the WA6 again. Right now I have them playing through an iPod in the corner of the room just for more burn-in while I'm not listening. My main reason for getting these was to choose either the RS/GS, I don't feel the need too own them both…but you know how that usually works out.


----------



## parbaked

Wow...I can't imagine taking the GS over the RS1...


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Yes, I was really worried about the bass, I really thought it had no control and was overwhelming, but it is coming together, this is why in my prior post I said I didn't want to jump the gun! They are sounding much better. Tonight I'm going to listen with the WA6 again. Right now I have them playing through an iPod in the corner of the room just for more burn-in while I'm not listening. _*My main reason for getting these was to choose either the RS/GS, I don't feel the need too own them both…but you know how that usually works out.*_


 
  
 i said that too !!


----------



## jaywillin

look over on the f/s/t amp thread
 something interesting !  (not mine)


----------



## joseph69

parbaked said:


> Wow...I can't imagine taking the GS over the RS1...


 
 Well I'm only listening to the GS's for the next couple of weeks, then I'm going to put on the RS's and weight out the pro's and con's. Like I said, they both might be very well staying, but I need a lot more time with the GS's, I already know what the RS's can do for me.
  


jaywillin said:


> i said that too !!


 
 Yeah, I'm scared… if these continue to get better and better (like all of my Grados), I sought of know whats going to happen, and it seems to be heading that way. I wasn't really one for a nice size sound stage, but I'm enjoying it, being it is a very noticeable difference, yet still intimate, and not boring like I thought it may be, and their also starting to get that nice bass slam the more I listen, and clearer more detailed open crisp sound.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Well I'm only listening to the GS's for the next couple of weeks, then I'm going to put on the RS's and weight out the pro's and con's. Like I said, they both might be very well staying, but I need a lot more time with the GS's, I already know what the RS's can do for me.
> 
> Yeah, I'm scared… if these continue to get better and better (like all of my Grados), I sought of know whats going to happen, and it seems to be heading that way. I wasn't really one for a nice size sound stage, but I'm enjoying it, being it is a very noticeable difference, yet still intimate, and not boring like I thought it may be, and their also starting to get that nice bass slam the more I listen, and clearer more detailed open crisp sound.


 

 to me with the grado's i've heard, the rs1i is the most "grado" the best "typical"
 the gs is just a great headphone


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Well I'm only listening to the GS's for the next couple of weeks, then I'm going to put on the RS's and weight out the pro's and con's. Like I said, they both might be very well staying, but I need a lot more time with the GS's, I already know what the RS's can do for me.
> 
> Yeah, I'm scared… if these continue to get better and better (like all of my Grados), I sought of know whats going to happen, and it seems to be heading that way. I wasn't really one for a nice size sound stage, but I'm enjoying it, being it is a very noticeable difference, yet still intimate, and not boring like I thought it may be, and their also starting to get that nice bass slam the more I listen, and clearer more detailed open crisp sound.


 

 Sounds like you are enjoying your new cans, Joseph.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Give them the time they need to break in, I am sure they will sound better and better the more you listen.
  
 Having a bunch of Grado's can't be a bad thing


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Sounds like you are enjoying your new cans, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, I am, I actually 20+hrs on them by now, and after about 10-12hrs is when I noticed things starting to get better, much better. I was real concerned with the sloppy/uncontrolled bass at first!


----------



## joseph69

The GS1Ki's are now added to the list of my headphones after continuously burning them in night/day.
 They now have at lest 40+hrs on them and IMO have totally transformed! When I first heard them, I didn't like them, at all!
 Good thing I gave them the listening/burn-in time that I did…these headphones are just beautiful! I must say though, when I first heard them the bass was terrible... terrible so that I didn't think they would change as much as they have. The bass and extension of the bass is phenomenal, as is the clarity/detail/sound-stage and depth. These are very relaxing headphones to listen too, and at the same time very engaging IMO. These are definitely keepers!!!


----------



## Focker

I can vouch for the fact that the GS1ks seem to break in more than the other Grados. Mine got better with time, as well, and the only reason I let them go was because they never quite overcame my PS500s as my favorites. The GS1ks are my favorite Grados in terms of appearance for sure...they are beautiful phones.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> The GS1Ki's are now added to the list of my headphones after continuously burning them in night/day.
> They now have at lest 40+hrs on them and IMO have totally transformed! When I first heard them, I didn't like them, at all!
> Good thing I gave them the listening/burn-in time that I did…these headphones are just beautiful! I must say though, when I first heard them the bass was terrible... terrible so that I didn't think they would change as much as they have. The bass and extension of the bass is phenomenal, as is the clarity/detail/sound-stage and depth. These are very relaxing headphones to listen too, and at the same time very engaging IMO. These are definitely keepers!!!


 

 glad you like them !
 and they aren't redundant with the rs1i, they are a great combo,


----------



## joseph69

focker said:


> I can vouch for the fact that the GS1ks seem to break in more than the other Grados. Mine got better with time, as well, and the only reason I let them go was because they never quite overcame my PS500s as my favorites. The GS1ks are my favorite Grados in terms of appearance for sure...they are beautiful phones.


 
 Glad you can vouch for this, because none of my other Grados went from terrible to wow, they all started out good sounding and only got better. These really started out terrible…at least IMO.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> glad you like them !
> and they aren't redundant with the rs1i, they are a great combo,


 
 Thanks, these are really turning out to be something special!
 I thought for sure they were going to be sent back because I didn't think they would change this much. And yes they are totally different than the RS1i's, neither of them are going anywhere but on my head. Now I have 4 Grado headphones, and I'm thinking of giving up the 325is's, I definitely don't need/want this many headphones, especially if their not going to get much use. Thanks again.


----------



## Oteil

joseph69 said:


> The GS1Ki's are now added to the list of my headphones after continuously burning them in night/day.
> They now have at lest 40+hrs on them and IMO have totally transformed! When I first heard them, I didn't like them, at all!
> Good thing I gave them the listening/burn-in time that I did…these headphones are just beautiful! I must say though, when I first heard them the bass was terrible... terrible so that I didn't think they would change as much as they have. The bass and extension of the bass is phenomenal, as is the clarity/detail/sound-stage and depth. These are very relaxing headphones to listen too, and at the same time very engaging IMO. These are definitely keepers!!!


 

 They just keep getting better and better, I have read they need at least 200 hours to really settle in. Who really knows, I do know that mine sound better than when I first got them. My other headphone's have not gotten any head time since I acquired these. I wouldn't have believed it even if someone had told me. They are addicting headphones. Glad you are enjoying them!


----------



## swspiers

joseph69 said:


> Glad you can vouch for this, because none of my other Grados went from terrible to wow, they all started out good sounding and only got better. These really started out terrible…at least IMO.


 

 For me, my 225i's turned from unbearable to wow, but over time.  Whether it is driver break-in or remapping the tonotopic recalibration is matter of legitimate debate.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> For me, my 225i's turned from unbearable to wow, but over time.  Whether it is driver break-in or remapping the tonotopic recalibration is matter of legitimate debate.



Some of both?


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> Some of both?


 

 Ding! Ding! Ding!
  
 I think we have a winner. 
  
 Engineers who know nothing about neuroscience, and psych-types who know nothing about engineering keep blathering back-and-forth, and the poor enthusiasts who don't know much about either get stuck in the middle.  Which is why we have these endless debates ('cept for here).
  
 I do believe both things happen...


----------



## stacker45

I think that the RS1i and the GS1000i, complement each other very well, but if I had to choose one, I'd go with the GS1000i.


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> I think that the RS1i and the GS1000i, complement each other very well, but if I had to choose one, I'd go with the GS1000i.


 

 agree, better all rounder to me


----------



## swspiers

You guys aren't helping with my refusal to buy more headphones.  I have always wanted the GS1000's, but man I've spent a lot on this little hobby over the past year.
  
 Ultimately, I will have them, along with the HD800's.  But later.........


----------



## joseph69

oteil said:


> They just keep getting better and better, I have read they need at least 200 hours to really settle in. Who really knows, I do know that mine sound better than when I first got them. My other headphone's have not gotten any head time since I acquired these. I wouldn't have believed it even if someone had told me. They are addicting headphones. Glad you are enjoying them!


 
 All of my Grados just kept getting better and better, the thing is none of them sounded bad to begin with, but the GS1Ki I thought was terrible sounding. If I was in a store demoing these and they were new without any burn-in, I would have never bought them. I came vert close to putting them back in the box, but I also knew they needed burn-in, but I really didn't expect the sound to be night/day. Thank you!
  


swspiers said:


> For me, my 225i's turned from unbearable to wow, but over time.  Whether it is driver break-in or remapping the tonotopic recalibration is matter of legitimate debate.


 
 I believe it is both, but more to do with the burn-in in this case. I know what I was hearing and didn't like it at all, but now I know I'm liking what I'm hearing, which is something totally different than what I originally heard, and I like it very much.
  
  


stacker45 said:


> I think that the RS1i and the GS1000i, complement each other very well, but if I had to choose one, I'd go with the GS1000i.


 
 Yes, they definitely do compliment each other.


----------



## flailure

I also think that it's a little of both, when I got my ps1000 a month ago, I thought they sounded good, but the bass was extremely loose and bloomy,  I didnt mind it so much but it was completely unexpected.  Now, after a month of burn in, it is not in the least bloomy or uncontrolled, its very controlled and tight, but will still reverb way low but only when the source is recorded that way, literally perfect to the source.  There are a few other things that I have noticed, but minor and possibly my mind adapting, but the bass was night and day.  Glad you are liking the gs1000, if I could own more than one headphone it would be my other.


----------



## stacker45

In my opinion, the PS1000i and the GS1000i, are a lot more similar, that they are different, so if I'd be in your place, I would go for headphones with a more intimate sound signature. I'd go with the SR or RS series.
  
 Personnally I use my HP1000 or my Bushmills X, wich impress me more and more, everytime I put them on.


----------



## adeadcrab

good to see gs1000i love in this thread. I have yet to hear a more wide and clear soundstage from any other headphone.


----------



## wormsdriver

....


----------



## whirlwind

Joseph, great news about the GS100i....good things come to those who wait.
  
 You got a bad pair the first time, and you have had some bad luck....but kudos to you for sticking it out....you got what you deserve....Enjoy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I have never heard the GS1000i, but have heard good things about them from some trust worthy people....Congrats.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Joseph, great news about the GS100i....good things come to those who wait.
> 
> You got a bad pair the first time, and you have had some bad luck....but kudos to you for sticking it out....you got what you deserve....Enjoy.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you very much!


----------



## bassboysam

I will be getting reacquainted with the 325 today. I owned a pair of silver 325i (non-s) a while ago. these are the 325is version so I am curious to see if there is really any difference. The 225s should be here next week hopefully.


----------



## joseph69

bassboysam said:


> I will be getting reacquainted with the 325 today. I owned a pair of silver 325i (non-s) a while ago. these are the 325is version so I am curious to see if there is really any difference. The 225s should be here next week hopefully.


 
 Congratulations on your new 325is's, enjoy!


----------



## joseph69

So I exclusively listened too my GS1Ki's since I got them... until last night!
 Last night I spent 4hrs with the GS's and then spent 4hrs with the RS's, (in that order), which I haven't listened too since I got the GS1Ki's. I started too like the GS's for their warm wide sound-stage, and was starting too enjoy them. Once I put the RS's back on after not hearing them for days, I realized I like the RS's much better than the GS's. Both headphones have their strengths/weaknesses, but the mid-range/intamacy, and bass slam of the RS's just stole the show me, especially the mid-range! The overall bass on the GS's just may have extended a bit too much for my taste after listening too both, and also the mid-range being a bit recessed is just what I wasn't looking for. I'm in no way putting the GS's down they are beautiful sounding headphones, and do what they are supposed too do beautifully, but their just not for me, and it took the comparison between the two for me to realize. For my personnel listening taste, I definitely prefer the RS's, but I'm definitely glad I had the experience to hear them, even if it was for such a short time, but I didn't want to try and convince myself that I liked their presentation just because they are GS1Ki's. So I will be returning these and enjoying my other Grados.
 BTW, I mentioned maybe selling my 325's, because four headphones IMO is too many…I'm listening to the 325's as I post this and I'm so glad I didn't, because these I would have missed!
 Looks like I'll be sticking with what I have, and just enjoying the hell out of them!


----------



## lazyredhead

Question!

The only Grados I ever owned is the sr225i, I have them right now.
as I continue to listen to them i do tend to find them to be a bit on the bright side, I was wondering if this is a characteristic of the higher Prestige series. As I look at the charts on frequency response, it seems to get brighter and brighter as you go up on the line for the prestige series
As I look at all the other series, they take on a more even V response (As in the peak in the low and the peak in the highs tend to match up in dBr), does this hold true for the sound?


----------



## joseph69

I don't pay much attention to graphs, but I do know what I hear and can tell you that I've owned the 80i' and the 325is's for a while now and have never had an issue with the high frequencies, so I guess it all depends on your hearing. Some claim the Grados are bright and other don't.


----------



## bbophead

joseph69 said:


> I don't pay much attention to graphs, but I do know what I hear and can tell you that I've owned the 80i' and the 325is's for a while now and have never had an issue with the high frequencies, so I guess it all depends on your hearing. Some claim the Grados are bright and other don't.


 
 +1


----------



## swspiers

lazyredhead said:


> Question!
> 
> The only Grados I ever owned is the sr225i, I have them right now.
> as I continue to listen to them i do tend to find them to be a bit on the bright side, I was wondering if this is a characteristic of the higher Prestige series. As I look at the charts on frequency response, it seems to get brighter and brighter as you go up on the line for the prestige series
> As I look at all the other series, they take on a more even V response (As in the peak in the low and the peak in the highs tend to match up in dBr), does this hold true for the sound?


 

 I certainly think this is the case. 
  
 If you didn't know about it, you can wrap electrical tape around the outside cushions of you 225i, which tends to tame the highs and bring up the bass a bit.  One of the best mods I've ever done!


----------



## lazyredhead

swspiers said:


> I certainly think this is the case.
> 
> If you didn't know about it, you can wrap electrical tape around the outside cushions of you 225i, which tends to tame the highs and bring up the bass a bit.  One of the best mods I've ever done!


i actually just recently heard about this, it does indeed even it out


----------



## bearFNF

I am one of those that found the 325is to be too bright on certain amps and with certain tracks.  I prefer the PS500's.


----------



## joseph69

lazyredhead said:


> i actually just recently heard about this, it does indeed even it out


 
 Forgot to mention that you can also try TTVJ flat pads, you may really like them, they will definitely give you more bass and tame the highs, but at the cost of a slightly narrower sound-stage.


----------



## joseph69

bearfnf said:


> I am one of those that found the 325is to be too bright on certain amps and with certain tracks.  I prefer the PS500's.


 
 I have found the 325is to be the most picky with amplification, but never too bright.


----------



## stacker45

Our hearing is certainly an important factor in how we percieve different headphones, but I think that our upstream equipment plays a very important role as well.
  
 If your upstream equipment has a rolled off treble, you might find that the SR325i evens up the sound nicely, and if we follow the same logic, the PS500 might sound too dull.
  
 And let's not forget personal taste, some people just like a brighter sound signature. So, are the SR325 the brightest sounding Grados?, yes, definately, do they sound too bright?, well, that dépends on who you ask.
  
 That's why I never make comments like, these headphones are too this, or too that, they're are way too many variables to give any clear cut answers.


----------



## HPiper

I was listening to some Jazz last night with my HD580's and brought over my 225i just for a quick listen, and the treble gave me a headache in about 5 mins. I was using them on my Headroom amp, which is a warmish sounding amp but still, Grado's just don't tolerate certain amps and music very well at all. I think the treble on the 225 bother me more than on my 325, probably because the extra bass on the 325 evens everything up. Going to be selling the 225i for sure and maybe both. I really don't need 5 sets of headphones.


----------



## SP Wild

Checkin myself into the Grado fan club.
  
 Spent last night with my HF2s, and these are perfect, every song - g-funk to girly songs.  I just do not like their comfort. 
  
 Lately I do not have convenient EQ, and am very concerned about the state of my responsibility to protecting my hearing.  Need to listen softly, but how to listen softly.
  
 Went through all my cans...and behold the HF2s, brilliant, just brilliant...driven by hybrid - everything sounded nice - lossless to youtube.  I can change the volume within the low range and adapt to any recording.  It whispers to my ear when asked and it extends through to ethereal when required...it sounded balanced and neutral in my imagination - below reference. 
  
 The bass in hip hop, did not sound rolled off at all - even though the cans do roll off.  the bass dissipated into thin air just like my LCD2s, the treble was perfect.  Very fast, very detailed - the HD650 and K701 can't keep up in overall articulation.  Very airy very open sounding...I love these cans and in effect are my absolute favorite for hours and hours of listening.
  
 Did I say hours and hours - at low level, one can listen for hours and hours - but my ears are falling off I think.  Something I can never do with reference 'neutral' cans (K701, HD650, LCD2 etc) as these sound more and more balanced the closer one cranks them to reference volume.
  
 I bet if I was a sound engineer having to spend hours on a headphone, I could go low volume and make perfect translations with my HF2s - even though they are far from neutral - at low volumes  in my imagination they are perfectly neutral. 
  
 These are in effect my LCD2s at low volumes with the loudness button turned on - with a dash of amazing cup resonant euphonics - it is music to my ears.


----------



## Matro5

sp wild said:


> Checkin myself into the Grado fan club...


 
  
 Welcome! 
  
 Is it the pads or the headband that are uncomfortable for you? I've never had an issue with my Grados but I bet some of the friendly people in the Club can help you dial your HF2s in perfectly. Good luck!


----------



## parbaked

I think it is that while Grados are comfy for an on-ear, many just prefer over-ear.
 That is why the GS1K is considered so comfy for a Grado.
 I wonder if those that complain about Grado comfort have an on-ear they prefer or do they just prefer over-ear? 
 I know that now that I own HD600...I am less fond of on-ear as well...


----------



## bassboysam

Ok stupid question, what do you call the plastic pieces the headband connects to with the "L" and "R"?


----------



## JoeDoe

bassboysam said:


> Ok stupid question, what do you call the plastic pieces the headband connects to with the "L" and "R"?


 
 Rodblocks


----------



## parbaked

bassboysam said:


> Ok stupid question, what do you call the plastic pieces the headband connects to with the "L" and "R"?


 
 rod blocks are the square things with the R & L...gimbals are the round things that hold the cups


----------



## bassboysam

Ahh thanks. I always thought the rodblocks were the little plastic covers on top ofvthe rods.



Anyway listening to the 325is. I don't know how anyone finds these shrill or bright...the 325i I can understand but the "is" is way smoother. The pair I got have have 4 holes vented. The bass is deeper than any grado I've heard including the RS1 and the Bushmills. Very cool but maybe a tad too much. Too early to tell.


----------



## SP Wild

matro5 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Is it the pads or the headband that are uncomfortable for you? I've never had an issue with my Grados but I bet some of the friendly people in the Club can help you dial your HF2s in perfectly. Good luck!


 
  
 The pads kill me.  I think I need to replace them anyway - they leave black dust on my face and everywhere I leave them. 
  
 The way these distribute the weight over a thinner surface area on my lobes are not comfortable at all.  Perhaps the 'flat' pads, I think they're called...like Portapros and PX100s might work better - more surface area distributed on my ear or the 'bowl' pads to go on my skull.
  
 How might flat pads and bowl pads affect tonal balance?  I wouldn't really change this if I don't have to...but for low level - the imagination might be very flexible at adapting to tonal shifts?


----------



## LugBug1

hpiper said:


> I was listening to some Jazz last night with my HD580's and brought over my 225i just for a quick listen, and the treble gave me a headache in about 5 mins. I was using them on my Headroom amp, which is a warmish sounding amp but still, Grado's just don't tolerate certain amps and music very well at all. I think the treble on the 225 bother me more than on my 325, probably because the extra bass on the 325 evens everything up. Going to be selling the 225i for sure and maybe both. I really don't need 5 sets of headphones.


 
 Yeah I think going straight from the HD580 to a 225 would take quite a bit of adjustment time as they are very contrasting. I love Jazz with Grado's, they put you in the middle of the band and the feel/impact of the instruments is ideal. But certain aspects of the freqs can get annoying. Especially with older harder recordings (classics). I'm finding my Foobar EQ (latest version with 31 bars) is becoming my best friend! As little as 2db down at the treble peaks can make them much more tolerable for Miles and Coltrane 
  
 The 225i are such a great Grado, maybe you should just try a little EQ to suit your personal tastes. It works for me!


----------



## iceye2072

Grado RS1i is my first headphone i had listened  to ,very impressive


----------



## whirlwind

iceye2072 said:


> Grado RS1i is my first headphone i had listened  to ,very impressive


 

 Wow.....you are going to get spoiled


----------



## LECW

I do own the 80 and 325i. Well I do agree that especially the 325i is bright on the high side. However they must be well burn in and that should reduce that. The other issue may be the quality of the source, I mean cd, which I ripped out to wav file. It is extremely important.

Now I got the new RS1i, and that is really really very good. I tested when I first bought it and high is bright. However, I let it burn in around 100 hours and now the high smooth and clear and well control.


----------



## LECW

BTW, when I listen to music, I never use EQ at all.


----------



## MickeyVee

Congrats on the RS1i. It really is a beautiful headphone.  I tried to play around with EQ for about a month and finally gave up on it.


----------



## LugBug1

Yeah I was against EQ for many years, it wasn't until I'd had enough of my K701's upper mids that I decided to have a play around. Long story short after many trials and errors I now keep the mentality that 'less is more'. And a few fine tweaks can go a long way. (and save you a fortune in amp rolling). 
  
 I have the same problem with Grado's as I had with the AKG's. And this is the upper mid region. The graphs back it up too. The 2k mark is emphasized on most Grado's as well. This can make some instruments sound a little too aggressive for me.
  
 Must stress that this is my problem 
  
 Some make the mistake when EQ'ing, of lowering the whole treble area if a headphone is bright. This can do a lot more damage than good because you will be lowering certain frequencies that are already very low. A good way to do it is to have the headroom freq graph handy. Then you can then quite accurately pinpoint the peaks and not touch the areas that don't need it. The bass is a lot easier to add if needed as this is much more of a straight/curve. Just make sure that you don't exaggerate the sub bass as you will end up with lots of mud. Start rolling it off at about 50hz. 
  
 But remember, less is more! 2 db should be all it takes and only 3 if you want to get crazy!!
  
 After all, you aren't EQing to change the sound of a headphone. You either like it or you don't... But if you can near it to your own personal perfection then it can only be a good thing


----------



## MickeyVee

Totally agree.. yes, I did have the Headroom graphs and kept EQ max 3 db.  Maybe I'm lucky that the Naim smooths things out and I don't find any harshness/peaks with the HD800 and the RS1i is pretty smooth across the range. With my setup, my preference is no EQ.  Really happy with the SQ.  YMMV


----------



## HPiper

mickeyvee said:


> Totally agree.. yes, I did have the Headroom graphs and kept EQ max 3 db.  Maybe I'm lucky that the Naim smooths things out and I don't find any harshness/peaks with the HD800 and the RS1i is pretty smooth across the range. With my setup, my preference is no EQ.  Really happy with the SQ.  YMMV


 

 I have come to the conclusion that I REALLY need to get some RS1i Grado's. I made the near fatal mistake of listening to some on a friends system and now I can't help but compare the ones I have to them and, as you say, find the utter smoothness from bottom to top of the RS1i to be unmatched by any other Grado I have ever heard. My wallet, or bank account in this case, is really gonna hate me by the end of this year. I retire next year so I gotta get it while I can


----------



## Porteroso

Hi. So instead of making a new thread, I thought I'd post here.
  
 I'm looking into getting either the PS-500s, or the RS2i. The easy question is; which is better? I've lurked much here for a long time, and I know the usual answer is "what type of music do you listen to, yada yada" but that's irrelevant. Either will sound great with any music. I'm a violinist, and I listen to alot of classical. I also listen to alot of modern stuff; indie, pop, hell I've listened to lady gaga once I think. Accuracy isn't so important. Soundstage is. 
  
 From what I can tell, the PS500s are probably better, but mostly because the RS2is are uncomfortable? I have the SR80is right now, and I'm fine wearing them for a couple hours. So if something is uncomfortable for 5+ hours, I mean really; what are you doing with your life that you don't move in a chair for 5 hours? That's also irrelevant, but I would like feedback on how comfortable either would be compared to the SR80s.
  
 Anyways, I know a few of you have listened to both, and maybe (hopefully) even back to back. I know I can't go wrong, but I'd like to hear if someone has an opinion one way or the other.


----------



## bassboysam

As far as comfort goes the ps500 and rs2 are the same I find. Which is also the same as the sr80. The RS2 may be bit more comfortable because I believe it is a bit lighter than the ps500. 

I wasn't a huge fan of the ps500, it's cool but there are other headphones that do the bass heavy, recessed mids sound better like the DT990 or X1. The pS500 sounds a bit "messy" and conjested and is not really a grado when it comes to its sound signature. 

Neither the RS2 or PS500 will give you a wide soundstage although that can be improved by switching to G cushions. But that has its drawbacks too. 

I would recommend the RS2 or the RS1 if you can swing it. I'd also consider the 325is over the ps500. 

If you must have a wide soundstage the GS1000 and PS1000 are your best options unless you like the sound of other grados with the G pads. I guess it's cheaper to try the pad options first though


----------



## Porteroso

So you'd say the mids of the PS500 are recessed? That's certainly helpful, and also saves me money. I do need bass, but anything more than the SR80 has is going to be nice. Which includes every headphone ever. Sounds like the RS2i is probably what I want. Also didn't realize the PS500s are actually heavier, I'd have thought they were lighter. Thanks.


----------



## bassboysam

porteroso said:


> So you'd say the mids of the PS500 are recessed? That's certainly helpful, and also saves me money. I do need bass, but anything more than the SR80 has is going to be nice. Which includes every headphone ever. Sounds like the RS2i is probably what I want. Also didn't realize the PS500s are actually heavier, I'd have thought they were lighter. Thanks.




Well the mids sound recessed because the mid bass and treble are more prominent. As far as amount of bass goes both will have more than the sr80.


----------



## JoeDoe

porteroso said:


> Hi. So instead of making a new thread, I thought I'd post here.
> 
> I'm looking into getting either the PS-500s, or the RS2i. The easy question is; which is better? I've lurked much here for a long time, and I know the usual answer is "what type of music do you listen to, yada yada" but that's irrelevant. Either will sound great with any music. I'm a violinist, and I listen to alot of classical. I also listen to alot of modern stuff; indie, pop, hell I've listened to lady gaga once I think. Accuracy isn't so important. Soundstage is.
> 
> ...


 
 In general the PS500 is a little darker in signature than the RS line. More bass, a touch less treble. 
  
 The 325 may be one for you to seriously consider. To me its like an SR80 on steroids. Better bass, more extended treble, better soundstage. 
  
 If you want to do it right, just order them both from Crutchfield and use their excellent return policy to send the one you don't like back.


----------



## walczyk

Just missed a deal on a pair of rs1i's for $500, I ended buying a pair of PS500's for $500. Do you guys think I'll be happy? Does anyone have any really good tips to increasing comfort? I read about stacking g-cush's over the yellow sennheiser pads, but I dunno. It also seems like some people like the g-cush sound with the PS500's, but is it the majority? I may even buy some computer glasses that are very slim profile so they don't hurt my ears as much, if it still is an issue..


----------



## walczyk

porteroso said:


> So you'd say the mids of the PS500 are recessed? That's certainly helpful, and also saves me money. I do need bass, but anything more than the SR80 has is going to be nice. Which includes every headphone ever. Sounds like the RS2i is probably what I want. Also didn't realize the PS500s are actually heavier, I'd have thought they were lighter. Thanks.


 
 I would seriously consider the Alessandro MS-2's. They are modified 325's with a neutral palette, ideal for classical music. And they're ~$300.


----------



## SaddleSC

I am new on the forums and thought I would introduce myself. Grado is one of my favorite headphone sounds because of the energy and great mids for rock music. I currently own some modded sr80i, unmodded sr225i and have a pair of rs2is being delivered today. My other headphones include HD650 and DT880, which I tend to use more for Jazz and Vocal.
  
 I look forward to posting my thoughts on the RS2i in a few days. I decided to buy the RS2i because I felt that it was closer to the "classic" Grado sound than the PD500 and when I demoes the phones locally, my ear was not sensitive enough to detect a 40% difference in price that would motivate me to step up to the RS1i.
  
 Grado is the headphone I use the most and I am finding decent synergy with the O2 + ODAC combo from JDS Labs. I also have a Schiit Valhalla, but don't notice a huge difference from my O2, which I think represents excellent value.


----------



## Douger333

I own SR60's, SR225's, SR325i's, RS1i's, PS500's and PS1000's. I generally listen through my Van Alstine Transcendance 8+ preamp, though
 I also have a Bottlehead Smack amp that is truly awesome.  The SR325i's may take up to 100 hours to break in, but after that they are great.
 RS1i's add very melodic wooden ambience. When listening to opera, (complex), I hear the musicians, dancers, and sandals  dancing  on the
 floor, and when I listen to the same music through the PS500's I also hear the wall boundary around them.  Of course, through the PS1000's
 everything is heard.  If I could only have one set,the PS500's are the best value.


----------



## whirlwind

Wow, quite the collection of Grado's, Douger.


----------



## bearFNF

No love for the iGrado, Douger?


----------



## stacker45

Like whirlwind said, Douger, that is a nice collection  I don't think that I've ever seen someone who owns both the PS500 and 1000. Two weeks after I bought my PS500, my salesman let me borrow some PS1000 for a few day, two days later, I went back to the store, and found my salesman grinning when he noticed that I was carrying a PS500 box.
  
 I have had my PS1000 for over two years now, and I still love everything about them, exept their weight, of course. I had thought about selling my GS1000, but they're so light and comfortable, that I still occasionnally find myself reaching for them, when I don't feel like wearing my neck brace.


----------



## Douger333

Thanks, folks! If I wanted to wear cans outside it would be i-Grado's!


----------



## bassboysam

Long day at work not helped by the fact that i forgot to bring a 1/8 inch adapter so I couldn't listen to music all day. From there it was off to the studio to work on mixes for our upcoming album. Got home around 11pm and found a pair of 225i waiting for me in the mail box but I was tired and they were frozen so tomorrow I'll make sure to remember my adapter and get reacquainted with the 225s by listening to the new mixes. it's always a good test when listening to music that you are very very very familiar with. It's a whole different ball game when you scrutinize your own work


----------



## Melvins

what's everyone's favorite GRado? Can anyone here give testament to the MS-2 compared to the 325i? I want something that really shines and stands out, is aggressive and has a very forward midrange and mids. I love my magnums but I want something more aggressive to pair with them! I haven't bought a headphone in about a year so I think this year for my bday (in less than a month) that I'll snag the 325i's. They seem to be just what I'm looking for. They would be paired with my e10 and LD1+ with the tubes/opamps listed below. I listen to a ton of really fast and aggressive music and I think that it would pair perfectly with 325i's. Also, they are right around my preferred price range. Wanted to scoop this can, and maybe a few records for the birthday . Thanks guys! 
  
 feel free to check out my other thread on magnums/grados and the comparison between the both


----------



## fleasbaby

...stock, unmodded, straight out of the box, I liked the 325is alot...
  
 For modding potential, I have always thought the SR225i was best of the lot.
  
 All that said, I have never had a chance to listen to anything beyond the SR line. I might just sing a different song if I had a listen to some RS/PS/GS....


----------



## JoeDoe

melvins said:


> what's everyone's favorite GRado? Can anyone here give testament to the MS-2 compared to the 325i? I want something that really shines and stands out, is aggressive and has a very forward midrange and mids. I love my magnums but I want something more aggressive to pair with them! I haven't bought a headphone in about a year so I think this year for my bday (in less than a month) that I'll snag the 325i's. They seem to be just what I'm looking for. They would be paired with my e10 and LD1+ with the tubes/opamps listed below. I listen to a ton of really fast and aggressive music and I think that it would pair perfectly with 325i's. Also, they are right around my preferred price range. Wanted to scoop this can, and maybe a few records for the birthday . Thanks guys!
> 
> feel free to check out my other thread on magnums/grados and the comparison between the both




You sir, want the 325's. I've had those in the MS2 and based on what you described the 325 maybe a match made in heaven. While you're at it you may want to buy some G Cush pads to try out as many of us prefer those on our 325's


----------



## Melvins

joedoe said:


> You sir, want the 325's. I've had those in the MS2 and based on what you described the 325 maybe a match made in heaven. While you're at it you may want to buy some G Cush pads to try out as many of us prefer those on our 325's


 
 Awesome. yeah, the more I read about it the more convinced I am that the 325i's are the perfect answer to balancing out my magnum lol. 
  
 And I have bowls right now but I'll definitely look into it!!


----------



## mcandmar

melvins said:


> what's everyone's favorite GRado? Can anyone here give testament to the MS-2 compared to the 325i? I want something that really shines and stands out, is aggressive and has a very forward midrange and mids.


 
  
 Favorite, my Ms-Pros, but i've never had to the chance to hear a GS or PS.   Also never heard the MS2 but i do own the MS1 and Pro and on that basis i can say they are not what you are looking for, the 325 would better suit your tastes IMO.


----------



## Melvins

mcandmar said:


> Favorite, my Ms-Pros, but i've never had to the chance to hear a GS or PS.   Also never heard the MS2 but i do own the MS1 and Pro and on that basis i can say they are not what you are looking for, the 325 would better suit your tastes IMO.


 
 thanks! awesome. have you happened to have heard any Magnums?


----------



## mcandmar

No i haven't, but have been tempted by them..


----------



## joseph69

I also owned the MS2i and my friend owned the SR325is (purchased at the same time) and we wound up swapping out the drivers because I liked the agressiveness of the 325's more than the bit bass heavier/less forward mids of the MS2's, and vice versa. The only reason we swapped the drivers and just didn't trade headphones was because I liked the MS2i cups (without the buttons) and he liked the 325is cups with the buttons, so I have 325is drivers with, with MS2i cups and I love them. You should really love the 325is from what you say you are looking for. The (G) cushions IMO take away from the fast/aggressiveness/intimacy that make the 325is what it is IMO, but many people do tend too use them, so its all a matter of preference. I've tried the (G's) with the 325's, and didn't care for them at all, but we all hear differently. Good luck and enjoy!!!


----------



## elmoe

joseph69 said:


> I also owned the MS2i and my friend owned the SR325is (purchased at the same time) and we wound up swapping out the drivers because I liked the agressiveness of the 325's more than the bit bass heavier/less forward mids of the MS2's, and vice versa. The only reason we swapped the drivers and just didn't trade headphones was because I liked the MS2i cups (without the buttons) and he liked the 325is cups with the buttons, so I have 325is drivers with, with MS2i cups and I love them. You should really love the 325is from what you say you are looking for. The (G) cushions IMO take away from the fast/aggressiveness/intimacy that make the 325is what it is IMO, but many people do tend too use them, so its all a matter of preference. I've tried the (G's) with the 325's, and didn't care for them at all, but we all hear differently. Good luck and enjoy!!!


 
  
 This is also what I'm afraid of  I still ordered a pair of G cushions though, but I doubt they'll replace my TTVJ flats.


----------



## bassboysam

joseph69 said:


> I also owned the MS2i and my friend owned the SR325is (purchased at the same time) and we wound up swapping out the drivers because I liked the agressiveness of the 325's more than the bit bass heavier/less forward mids of the MS2's, and vice versa. The only reason we swapped the drivers and just didn't trade headphones was because I liked the MS2i cups (without the buttons) and he liked the 325is cups with the buttons, so I have 325is drivers with, with MS2i cups and I love them. You should really love the 325is from what you say you are looking for. The (G) cushions IMO take away from the fast/aggressiveness/intimacy that make the 325is what it is IMO, but many people do tend too use them, so its all a matter of preference. I've tried the (G's) with the 325's, and didn't care for them at all, but we all hear differently. Good luck and enjoy!!!




How do you take the drivers put of the 325/MS2? Heat them up like the plastic headphones?


----------



## elmoe

Yes, you heat up the metal cups until you can pull the driver cups out.


----------



## joseph69

bassboysam said:


> How do you take the drivers put of the 325/MS2? Heat them up like the plastic headphones?


 
 Yes, I did it with a blow dryer, and being they are aluminum they heat up very quickly and I slowly pulled them apart, and them used a hot glue to re-install the drivers, worked excellent! Also the hot glue will heat up easily if I ever need to take them apart again for any reason.


----------



## bassboysam

Ok that's what I thought. I'm finding the bass on the 325is I got to be a bit too much, they have been vented (4 holes), I'm thinking of sealing 1 or 2 of them.


----------



## Matro5

New headband from Turbulent labs for my PS500s. Was a little bit worried about installation but it only took a few minutes and didn't require any tools. Comfort is great and I think the tan leather looks great against the silver of the cups.


----------



## bassboysam

matro5 said:


> New headband from Turbulent labs for my PS500s. Was a little bit worried about installation but it only took a few minutes and didn't require any tools. Comfort is great and I think the tan leather looks great against the silver of the cups.


the 225s I got from the classifieds came with a black one. I really like it and will eventually get one for all my grados.


----------



## walczyk

matro5 said:


> New headband from Turbulent labs for my PS500s. Was a little bit worried about installation but it only took a few minutes and didn't require any tools. Comfort is great and I think the tan leather looks great against the silver of the cups.


 
 Nice! Those look great. I just got my PS500's in the mail, only to find out my ***** mixer's headphone jack is broken :/ but tomorrow my 1/4 to 1/8 adapter will come, then when my odac+amp comes that'll be even better, but luckily grados don't need amps.


----------



## joseph69

bassboysam said:


> Ok that's what I thought. I'm finding the bass on the 325is I got to be a bit too much, they have been vented (4 holes), I'm thinking of sealing 1 or 2 of them.


 
 This was the main reason I liked the 325is over the MS2i…the bass.
 I think the 325is is just fine stock. I tried the vent mod with my first pair of 80i's (2) holes, and hated them, they lost their excitement IMO. So I tried to fill the holes with hot glue (stupid move), and it dripped onto the drivers, and that was the end of them! So I immediately bought another pair and put the Vibro Labs "classic" wood cups on them and (L) cushions, and they sound/look beautiful.


----------



## Melvins

joseph69 said:


> I also owned the MS2i and my friend owned the SR325is (purchased at the same time) and we wound up swapping out the drivers because I liked the agressiveness of the 325's more than the bit bass heavier/less forward mids of the MS2's, and vice versa. The only reason we swapped the drivers and just didn't trade headphones was because I liked the MS2i cups (without the buttons) and he liked the 325is cups with the buttons, so I have 325is drivers with, with MS2i cups and I love them. You should really love the 325is from what you say you are looking for. The (G) cushions IMO take away from the fast/aggressiveness/intimacy that make the 325is what it is IMO, but many people do tend too use them, so its all a matter of preference. I've tried the (G's) with the 325's, and didn't care for them at all, but we all hear differently. Good luck and enjoy!!!


 
 awesome man. thanks. and the way i view it that if i don't like the 325is for some reason or they are just like my magnums, i can literally just sell em on hifi and get my money back!


----------



## Matro5

walczyk said:


> Nice! Those look great. I just got my PS500's in the mail, only to find out my ***** mixer's headphone jack is broken :/ but tomorrow my 1/4 to 1/8 adapter will come, then when my odac+amp comes that'll be even better, but luckily grados don't need amps.


 
  
  


bassboysam said:


> the 225s I got from the classifieds came with a black one. I really like it and will eventually get one for all my grados.


 
 Thanks, guys! I'm pretty psyched with the way these turned out. Have fun with your odac & amp, Walczyk!


----------



## signet02

OK... So I just pulled the trigger on a pair of Grado PS 500s... My intended use is for recording evaluation and using with my Yamaha CP 300 keyboard during evening sessions... I do have a Little Dot LD 1+ sitting on top of the CP 300 hooked to the unbalanced outputs(L+R)...
  
 I hope they do it for me...
  
 Any comments or suggestions?...
  
 Little Dot:  Muses02 opamp... Voshkod tubes... Mogami interconnects...
  
 PS: Anyone know how long the cable is on these?... I've been getting conflicting numbers on this...
  
 PPS: Spending $600.00 for headphones makes me a little weak in the knees...


----------



## bassboysam

signet02 said:


> OK... So I just pulled the trigger on a pair of Grado PS 500s... My intended use is for recording evaluation and using with my Yamaha CP 300 keyboard during evening sessions... I do have a Little Dot LD 1+ sitting on top of the CP 300 hooked to the unbalanced outputs(L+R)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


what do you mean by "recording evaluation"?


----------



## bassboysam

I don't know what is going on but these 225s that I got have got some very deep and powerful bass. I mean the bass performance is close to my D2000. This is not how I remember my previous pair of 22d performing at all.


----------



## swspiers

bassboysam said:


> I don't know what is going on but these 225s that I got have got some very deep and powerful bass. I mean the bass performance is close to my D2000. This is not how I remember my previous pair of 22d performing at all.


 
 Any mods at all to the 225's?
  
 At any rate, I really enjoy the bass from mine.


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> Any mods at all to the 225's?
> 
> At any rate, I really enjoy the bass from mine.




Not that I know of other than the headband.


----------



## whirlwind

matro5 said:


> New headband from Turbulent labs for my PS500s. Was a little bit worried about installation but it only took a few minutes and didn't require any tools. Comfort is great and I think the tan leather looks great against the silver of the cups.


 

 They make great headbands, and that is beautiful....I really love my headband on the RS1i, though.


----------



## signet02

bassboysam said:


> signet02 said:
> 
> 
> > OK... So I just pulled the trigger on a pair of Grado PS 500s... My intended use is for recording evaluation and using with my Yamaha CP 300 keyboard during evening sessions... I do have a Little Dot LD 1+ sitting on top of the CP 300 hooked to the unbalanced outputs(L+R)...
> ...


 
  
 I'm currently involved with sending out samples of my keyboard pieces to prospective clients... And I don't have a set of monitors in my apt.  I do have a set of pretty good speakers in the CP 300 [better than most on-board keyboard speakers]... But my use for the PS 500s will primarily be to evaluate the quality of the recordings... I record in MP3 and some WAV files, which are larger... Then dump onto Audacity... Then I can tweak them somewhat, and add percussion tracks, etc...
  
 I'm also doing a background track for an art exhibit my ex is entering in NYC... It's a string section, mostly... But I need to check it with a good transducer before I send it out...
  
 Something like this string section:  https://soundcloud.com/signet/file0144
  
 So, what do you think of the PS 500s?...


----------



## bassboysam

Typically the PS500 wouldn't be considered a good headphone for any sort of music production or recording. It's too coloured and you could get some unexpected results unless you know how to compensate for their signature.


----------



## signet02

bassboysam said:


> Typically the PS500 wouldn't be considered a good headphone for any sort of music production or recording. It's too coloured and you could get some unexpected results unless you know how to compensate for their signature.


 
  
 Right... I do have more neutral headphones... But over the years, I've learned to compensate for phones and speakers that might have coloration...  And sometimes a more 'popular' sound signature gives you a better idea of the results for the end listener... Also, the people listening to my stuff want to get a meatier idea of the finished product, as these recordings are only samples I send out... Hopefully, anyway, a better version would follow... Although, not often enough!...


----------



## bassboysam

signet02 said:


> Right... I do have more neutral headphones... But over the years, I've learned to compensate for phones and speakers that might have coloration...  And sometimes a more 'popular' sound signature gives you a better idea of the results for the end listener... Also, the people listening to my stuff want to get a meatier idea of the finished product, as these recordings are only samples I send out... Hopefully, anyway, a better version would follow... Although, not often enough!...


 

 well in that case i'm sure you'll enjoy them.  I've never tried the LD amp but it seems to be a favorite around here.  I have the LD MKIII and think it's pretty good for the money.


----------



## signet02

bassboysam said:


> well in that case i'm sure you'll enjoy them.  I've never tried the LD amp but it seems to be a favorite around here.  I have the LD MKIII and think it's pretty good for the money.


 
  
 Well, we'll see what they do for me [PS 500]... You don't know what you've got until you plug them in... I'm mostly involved with what I would call the lower end of the music biz... Mostly local stuff... I'd need more gear to get me to a higher level... I've been a musician all my life... But this electronic stuff is often a mystery to me...
  
 I'm going to burn the phones in for about 100 hrs. before I even put them on my head...
  
 And then we'll go from there...
  
 PS: Heard the LD MKIII, and it's a nice unit...


----------



## elmoe

A lot of pros use Grados as studio headphones, I'm sure you'll be satisfied.


----------



## wormsdriver

wormsdriver said:


> ....


 
 I just got an old pair of sr325 today in the mail. I also ordered a little dot I+ amp that I'll get in the mail in a few days with the stock tubes.
  
 Any tube recommendations for this combo from owners on here? I know there's a massive thread on the little dot tube rolling, but I haven't got much of a chance lately to read up on it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Anyhow, these sound great! I've been Grado-less since I sold my last Rs1i, and I don't think I'll miss them much with these babies!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All I need now is my Little dot!  ok, maybe a little


----------



## AK7579

I'm currently rockin the 6HM5 from Yugoslavia. So far they have sounded great with everything I have thrown at them!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300879467071?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## elmoe

wormsdriver said:


> I just got an old pair of sr325 today in the mail. I also ordered a little dot I+ amp that I'll get in the mail in a few days with the stock tubes.
> 
> Any tube recommendations for this combo from owners on here? I know there's a massive thread on the little dot tube rolling, but I haven't got much of a chance lately to read up on it...
> 
> ...


 
 Once you have that tube amp, you won't miss em at all


----------



## wormsdriver

ak7579 said:


> I'm currently rockin the 6HM5 from Yugoslavia. So far they have sounded great with everything I have thrown at them!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300879467071?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
 thanks for your input!
  


elmoe said:


> Once you have that tube amp, you won't miss em at all


 
 can't wait!


----------



## Melvins

wormsdriver said:


> I just got an old pair of sr325 today in the mail. I also ordered a little dot I+ amp that I'll get in the mail in a few days with the stock tubes.
> 
> Any tube recommendations for this combo from owners on here? I know there's a massive thread on the little dot tube rolling, but I haven't got much of a chance lately to read up on it...
> 
> ...


 
 why's you sell the rs1i's if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Melvins

bassboysam said:


> well in that case i'm sure you'll enjoy them.  I've never tried the LD amp but it seems to be a favorite around here.  I have the LD MKIII and think it's pretty good for the money.


 
 the LD1+ rules


----------



## whirlwind

Yeah.....The LD1+ is a nice amp for Grado's.......especially if you are on a budget.....you can roll tubes and op amps and all for such a relatively small price.
  
 A very big bang for your buck.
  
 My son is rocking my LD1+ with some SR225i and he is loving every minute of it.


----------



## wormsdriver

melvins said:


> why's you sell the rs1i's if you don't mind me asking



I've had 3 or 4 different pairs in the past year and a half, and came to the conclusion that I prefer the older Rs1 with buttons. The last pair I sold was a more recent Rs1i from 2013 and it did not pair well with my gear like the older Rs1 did. 

I almost pulled the trigger on one last week, it was for a great price, but it was in very poor cosmetic condition and looked a bit dusty also so I passed on it.

At this point, and due to getting very limited listening time at home, I'd rather get a nice budget setup and not feel guilty if I dont get to use it too much, and feel like a big part of my headphone buget is just sitting at home not being enjoyed.


----------



## swspiers

wormsdriver said:


> At this point, and due to getting very limited listening time at home, I'd rather get a nice budget setup and not feel guilty if I dont get to use it too much, and feel like a big part of my headphone buget is just sitting at home not being enjoyed.


 
 No kidding!  I spent a lot of time and money putting my humble system together, and have had one listening session in the past week.  It sounds great when I listen, but most of the time I'm just looking at it lately...


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> No kidding!  I spent a lot of time and money putting my humble system together, and have had one listening session in the past week.  It sounds great when I listen, but most of the time I'm just looking at it lately...


 

 make yourself a "listening date" and keep it ! lol


----------



## Melvins

whirlwind said:


> Yeah.....The LD1+ is a nice amp for Grado's.......especially if you are on a budget.....you can roll tubes and op amps and all for such a relatively small price.
> 
> A very big bang for your buck.
> 
> Wy son is rocking my LD1+ with some SR225i and he is loving every minute of it.


 
 Nice. you're a great parent to showcase that to em. Would love if my pops set me up with such a setup, without me having to conduct all the research independently, lolz


----------



## Melvins

swspiers said:


> No kidding!  I spent a lot of time and money putting my humble system together, and have had one listening session in the past week.  It sounds great when I listen, but most of the time I'm just looking at it lately...


 
 same. I just returned to my magnums actually. a big reason is because I listen to a lot of msuci on the go now so my e11 and v-modas are seeing a lot of use. Also I have a great record player set up so i use that a lot now too.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> make yourself a "listening date" and keep it ! lol


 
 I try to listen at least 4-5 nights a week, even if its only for an hour or so. But sometimes I'll go for 3-4 hrs when I'm in the mood to listen, and when that great sound draws me in theirs nothing I can do.


----------



## MickeyVee

^^ I seem to get at least an hour or more of listening a night not matter how busy I am. Just enjoy!


----------



## LugBug1

Yup you have to make time!  Put my son to bed, make sure the wife is happy watching the Kardashians or similar drivel.. 
  
 My time


----------



## whirlwind

I usually listen to at least an hour, or at the very least one album a night.
  
 Then I will plug in my iems at bedtime and maybe listen to another album.


----------



## JoeDoe

ak7579 said:


> I'm currently rockin the 6HM5 from Yugoslavia. So far they have sounded great with everything I have thrown at them!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300879467071?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
 Do those fit straight in without an adapter? If so, what family do they belong to?


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Do those fit straight in without an adapter? If so, what family do they belong to?


 

 heptodes ?? i think, no adapter
  
 i was looking through my little tube box and guess what i found mr doe ??
 a pair of this very tube !!
  
 i'll put your name on them


----------



## LugBug1

whirlwind said:


> I usually listen to at least an hour, or at the very least one album a night.
> 
> Then I will plug in my iems at bedtime and maybe listen to another album.


 
 Thats where you need to get yourself a bedside rig  An indispensable imperative to help one drift off on a evening. One final escape from the terrors of modern life before sleep encapsulates. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 heres mine 
  
 Or more recently
                    
  
 But all you need is an ipod - modi - LD1+ and of course a Grado of choice. And this will still leave room for a book, glass of water and narcotics


----------



## elmoe

Or a carefully drawn out extension cord with a choice playlist will do nicely also


----------



## JoeDoe

jaywillin said:


> heptodes ?? i think, no adapter
> 
> i was looking through my little tube box and guess what i found mr doe ??
> a pair of this very tube !!
> ...


 
 Well I certainly appreciate it Mr Willin! I'd love to give em a listen.


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Well I certainly appreciate it Mr Willin! I'd love to give em a listen.


 

 i'll mail them to you, you can have them


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Well I certainly appreciate it Mr Willin! I'd love to give em a listen.


 

 you get the link i sent you about the meet some guys are trying to organize in nashville ??


----------



## whirlwind

lugbug1 said:


> Thats where you need to get yourself a bedside rig  An indispensable imperative to help one drift off on a evening. One final escape from the terrors of modern life before sleep encapsulates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 That is an awesome bedside rig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I have used my cmoy and Grado SR60i before.....but I prefer my cmoy with my iems....they just seem so much more comfortable , while I am lying in bed.....plus I can turn from side to side ect.


----------



## bassboysam

lugbug1 said:


> Thats where you need to get yourself a bedside rig  An indispensable imperative to help one drift off on a evening. One final escape from the terrors of modern life before sleep encapsulates. :bigsmile_face:
> 
> heres mine
> 
> ...


what's the point of the modi with an iPod?


----------



## LugBug1

bassboysam said:


> what's the point of the modi with an iPod?


 
 Well... Thats a fair point 
  
 I thought it had digital input. But apparently it doesn't. 
  
 Ipod - Docking station - Vdac! - LD1+ Grado's.


----------



## bassboysam

lugbug1 said:


> Well... Thats a fair point
> 
> I thought it had digital input. But apparently it doesn't.
> 
> Ipod - Docking station - Vdac! - LD1+ Grado's.


even if it did it it doesn't mean it can bypass the ipod dac. only a handful of companies have chosen to purchase that ability from apple..


----------



## bassboysam

More experimenting with the 225 and 325. Neither seem to match up well with the WA6 for me. I'm getting a much fuller/richer sound with the LD MKIII. The MKIII is also hooked up to an E10 as a DAC so that could be playing a role. Going to try the WA6 with the e10 next.

Both sound great straight out of my ipod too.


----------



## LugBug1

bassboysam said:


> even if it did it it doesn't mean it can bypass the ipod dac. only a handful of companies have chosen to purchase that ability from apple..


 
 And there are only a handful of capable docking stations to use with an ipod so that point is obvious. These will work fine as long as they have spdif out. 
  
 Lots of people use set ups like this these days.


----------



## lazyredhead

does anyone know how a woodied grado change in sound signature? 
i was thinking of getting these ( http://turbulentlabs.com/classic-vibro/ ) for a future project for my sr225i (witch i think are a bit bright as stock)


----------



## bassboysam

I woodied my sr80 and did not hear a huge difference. Maybe and I mean maybe a little bassier.


----------



## JoeDoe

lazyredhead said:


> does anyone know how a woodied grado change in sound signature?
> i was thinking of getting these ( http://turbulentlabs.com/classic-vibro/ ) for a future project for my sr225i (witch i think are a bit bright as stock)


 
 Do a little searching. There are hundreds of answers to that question on this forum and this one:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/119314/post-your-grado-mods
  
  and this one:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/686212/the-great-grado-experiment-4-tonewoods-tested-more-to-come
  
 You won't find a definitive answer. It will depend how you implement the wood, what Grado model, pads, etc.


----------



## joseph69

bassboysam said:


> I woodied my sr80 and did not hear a huge difference. Maybe and I mean maybe a little bassier.


 
 When I put the wooden cups on my 80i's, I actually thought the percussion instruments sounded a bit farther away, and a bit less bass.


----------



## SP Wild

Threw my earpads in the rubbish pile.  Put the HF2s bare naked on my ears...guess what they sound like the most to me like this?  My LCD2s...with less refinement.  But that unmistakeable huge midrange is there.
  
 Checked all the Grado measurements - the 225 with flats pads give me an indication of what I am hearing...indeed - a flat as a pancake midrange.
  
 Funnily enough, the big 10 khz spike doesn't seem to register with me as excessive brightness, same as the spike in the Beyer T1 - I am OK with this.
  
 Reconfigure my setup to include an equaliser.  Yes, as I edge the 8khz slider with my LCD2s on board...that dagger like sensation starts to manifest - it does not take much at all - a 4db boost will kill me in the long term.
  
 But it seems to me a large part of the ortho sound is the midrange flatness - and perhaps only gentle wobbles in the 300hz squares, no ragged edges here please.
  
 Learning a craptone with my latest EQ adventures...for instance, a boost at around 100hz - as the HF2s have makes the bass sound snappier and speedier...all this and more.
  
 This EQ business is the bees knees.  With my LCD2s I have gradofied, HD650rised, and low volume orthorised.  But of course, it was the whole Grado thing that got me started again...and here I finally understand where the LCD2s cannot go...they can not be trebilized like a HD800 just as the HD800 can not be orthorised like a planar.  Somewhere after the 4khz slider is some kind of a brickwall.  From there I have to be careful with the 8khz and 14khz sliders.  I was not to know this in the past as there was never a kind of treble I wanted to emulate...until I spent more time with my HF2s...this is bright done right.  I can EQ the LCD2s to sound just as good in the treble as the HF2...but I am dealing with closing on the borderline schizophrenic properties of the LCD2 treble when exposed excessively.
  
 I would like to hear the RS1s, I definitely will purchase a pair of SR60s...these should be the cans to take it to the PX100s and PortaPros - two excellent cans in their own right.
  
 Low level listening is where I am at right now and I think the Grado curves go will with the loudness contour.  I'm talking very low level here - not even moderate...very low.  Its just not worth sacrificing hearing acuity for headphones...I need my acuity in the forest for stalking prey, over there is where I use up my limited amount of good hearing to its fullest resolve...I am pretty sure there is a very limited rifle shots before I go deaf...but there is where the sacrifice is well worth it to me.  I'm not going deaf sitting in my room doing jack all.


----------



## elmoe

sp wild said:


> Threw my earpads in the rubbish pile.  Put the HF2s bare naked on my ears...guess what they sound like the most to me like this?  My LCD2s...with less refinement.  But that unmistakeable huge midrange is there.
> 
> Checked all the Grado measurements - the 225 with flats pads give me an indication of what I am hearing...indeed - a flat as a pancake midrange.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Interesting read, out of curiosity what kind of EQ are you using?


----------



## LugBug1

sp wild said:


>


 
 Enjoyed reading that, nice post! 
  
 Yeah I couldn't live without a little EQ on some hp's. Its ideal for personalizing. Our hearing is different person to person, so being able to pinpoint the freqs that cause annoyance and amending these for taste can be a godsend. Especially if you really like a headphone apart from maybe one aspect of its treble for instance - where no change of amp will help. 
  
  
 If I could recommend the Latest foobar 31 bar equalizer. Its very good.


----------



## SP Wild

elmoe said:


> Interesting read, out of curiosity what kind of EQ are you using?


 

 At the moment I am simply using the Asus DGX soundcard controller, its a 10 band EQ.  At first all the EQs  sounded a bit wobbly and I presumed that it wasn't as powerful as an EQ as my last one, before I upgraded my Hard Disk to SSD - I had used EasyQ over JR Media Center.
  
 Then I reset the levels to default - the sub volume was re-set at 75 percent.  This removed the wobble effect, and it seems very transparent to me.  The software seems to have built in anti-clipping and setting the sub-volume at 100 percent kicks in the clipping protection - EQ or not...no wonder I thought this whole soundcard sounded a bit wonky.  It's good now.
  
 With computer EQ, it seems vital to lower the gain in order to avoid digital clipping.  I only have the LCD2s - but I am already getting an understanding of why the LCD-X and LCD-XC is tuned the way it is - now knowing the weakness of my LCD2 planar.  With the LCD-XC brightness could only be created the way it is without entering the treblezone issues...but I can say, the ortho drivers have no weaknesses all through the soundspectrum up 4khz in my sliders...sound stage is always wide and image is always sharp here.  When you make a peak past 4khz and then listen...the soundstage shrinks dramatically and wobbles around a lot - indicating an erratic treble response.  Otherwise without EQ - the planars set the treble as supplementary to the midrange and therefore all the treble flaws are masked.
  
 I previously only used EQ as a diagnostic tool.  Now using it as it suits my listening volume and as a means to alter the signature whenever I feel like it - adds a whole new dimension of musical enjoyment.  If I had only one headphone and had available to me a high quality EQ at all times, it would be the LCD2s...I can tune it to to sound like better versions of HD650, K701 and HF2 in sheer refinement, lower distortion and outright speed.  I cannot tune the treble to match the D7000s or HD800s - but both these cans have annoying treble peaks to my ears anyway.
  
 However this being said - without an EQ...the Grado HF2 is extremely versatile as a low level can...suiting everything with only an adjustment in the low level volume to compensate for recording types.  I don't often get obsessed with a can...but like the LCD2 and the HD650 before that...lately my mind is thinking only of my Grado HF2s and when can I get some new pads on it?
  
 I am addicted to the HF2 Grado sound and will wait till I get the SR60s before I can say for sure if I am becoming addicted to the Grado sound.  6 years into my headphone journey...and all this time people rave about Grados and I'm thinking these people are nuts, because obviously the graphs show they are wonky.  I've had these HF2s for three years and knew I liked them over my D7000s...but not until I understand that it is a low listening level can recently that I just love them.  What is it about the HF2 that it can twang the uppermids like only a tube amp can?


----------



## Xtralglactic

Hmmmmm...stumbling upon this thread makes me wanna bring out my SR225i's out of the box and listen to them at length again....maybe wel see how it sounds with the C&C BH amp!


----------



## whirlwind

lugbug1 said:


> Enjoyed reading that, nice post!
> 
> Yeah I couldn't live without a little EQ on some hp's. Its ideal for personalizing. Our hearing is different person to person, so being able to pinpoint the freqs that cause annoyance and amending these for taste can be a godsend. Especially if you really like a headphone apart from maybe one aspect of its treble for instance - where no change of amp will help.
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah, many people think EQ is the devils work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 A little EQ can go a long way for certain phones.......I just recently purchased a HD650 and I added just a touch to the high end....they still sound dark....but still better to my ears than stock.


----------



## LugBug1

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, many people think EQ is the devils work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Its the way forward bud a tell ye!!


----------



## elmoe

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, many people think EQ is the devils work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I agree, EQing did wonders on my 325is and especially on my SA5000s. I use a foobar graphic equalizer DSP, but it is kind of annoying having to go into the menu to open it up everytime and am starting to wonder if a decent hardware equalizer would be worth putting some money into... Any thoughts from anyone who owns/has tried one?


----------



## SP Wild

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, many people think EQ is the devils work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 For me, the HD650s are a neutralish can...if you have the power they sound tonally correct to me at reference level.
  
 I use this curve for my HD650s and LCD2s at low level.
  

  
 Boosting anything past 4khz here only exposes weaknesses in treble.  Stopping at 4khz adds a bit better detail and brightness in the mids when listening softly.


----------



## whirlwind

sp wild said:


> For me, the HD650s are a neutralish can...if you have the power they sound tonally correct to me at reference level.
> 
> I use this curve for my HD650s and LCD2s at low level.
> 
> ...


 

 I agree....I only adjust 2K   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ......also...everyone hears frequencies different.


----------



## SP Wild

Especially at low volumes, neutral does not exist below reference.  Anyway it's been interesting trying to figure out what works for me at very low listening levels...funnily enough, I have stated in the past that everything starts sounding neutral to me after long term listening.  It seems to me now at these lower levels the brain starts to make sense of everything on its own accord.


----------



## jaywillin

suggested listening, aretha franklin, live at the fillmore !! (hdtracks has it in 24/96, love it!)


----------



## HPiper

Well the journey towards the RS1i starts tonight. I just put my 225i up for sale. Once they sell I am going to order the RS1i and then depending on how much I like them the 325is may follow or I might keep them. Stay tuned.


----------



## JoeDoe

hpiper said:


> Well the journey towards the RS1i starts tonight. I just put my 225i up for sale. Once they sell I am going to order the RS1i and then depending on how much I like them the 325is may follow or I might keep them. Stay tuned.


 
 Why wouldn't you go for the 325s first? If you get the RS1s, trying the 325s afterwards may seem like a step back rather then an improvement...


----------



## HPiper

joedoe said:


> Why wouldn't you go for the 325s first? If you get the RS1s, trying the 325s afterwards may seem like a step back rather then an improvement...


 

 I hope it is a step back, the point I am trying to reach is one headphone for everything. I hope the RS1i is that headphone.


----------



## JoeDoe

hpiper said:


> I hope it is a step back, the point I am trying to reach is one headphone for everything. I hope the RS1i is that headphone.


 
 Gotcha. Well, I certainly find my RS1 getting 90% of the headtime when I'm home. It's a fantastic can!
  
 What are you using as an amp?


----------



## MickeyVee

I can see the RS1i as an only headphone with the right AMP/DAC combo. It is a wonderful headphone.  Let us know how it goes.
 Quote:


hpiper said:


> Well the journey towards the RS1i starts tonight. I just put my 225i up for sale. Once they sell I am going to order the RS1i and then depending on how much I like them the 325is may follow or I might keep them. Stay tuned.


----------



## Melvins

bassboysam said:


> I woodied my sr80 and did not hear a huge difference. Maybe and I mean maybe a little bassier.


 
 what wood did you use


----------



## bassboysam

I don't really remember.


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> Well the journey towards the RS1i starts tonight. I just put my 225i up for sale. Once they sell I am going to order the RS1i and then depending on how much I like them the 325is may follow or I might keep them. Stay tuned.


 
 Congratulations on your journey to the RS's!
 Correct me if I am wrong…but do you mean depending on how much you like the RS's, the 325's are going follow the 225's, as in being sold, or you may keep the 325's also?
 Or are you going to buy 325's depending on how much you like the RS's?
 From the way I read it, my first question is what you meant… right? 
  
 I am refering to this post by *JoeDoe*;
  Why wouldn't you go for the 325s first? If you get the RS1s, trying the 325s afterwards may seem like a step back rather then an improvement...


----------



## HPiper

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations on your journey to the RS's!
> Correct me if I am wrong…but do you mean depending on how much you like the RS's, the 325's are going follow the 225's, as in being sold, or you may keep the 325's also?
> Or are you going to buy 325's depending on how much you like the RS's?
> From the way I read it, my first question is what you meant… right?
> ...


 

 Yeah the first question is what I meant. The main thing is the bass, if the Rs1i can do bass as well as or better than the 325is phones then I will sell them too. From what I have heard I think that is going to be true.


----------



## SaddleSC

hpiper said:


> Well the journey towards the RS1i starts tonight. I just put my 225i up for sale. Once they sell I am going to order the RS1i and then depending on how much I like them the 325is may follow or I might keep them. Stay tuned.




Congratulations on your RS journey! Last week I bought a pair of RS2i and a pair of RS1i and I do not think you will be disappointed. They are both fantastic cans and quite different from each other. The RS2is have a smaller soundstage but are more aggressive in the mids and highs. The RS1i is an amazing all-arounder with a fuller sound and larger stage. What amp will you be using?


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> Yeah the first question is what I meant. The main thing is the bass, if the Rs1i can do bass as well as or better than the 325is phones then I will sell them too. From what I have heard I think that is going to be true.


 
 I thought so. I just got done listening to my RS's, and let me tell you IMO they are just spectacular headphones. I'm so glad that I returned the GS's (nothing bad, they just were't for me), because IME, Ive never heard music this enjoyable/lively/realistic, they are pure pleasure to my ears.
 As far as the bass between the 325' and the RS's go, the overall bass of the 325's may be more present all around, but the bass on the RS's are faster tighter and more controlled and have more of a solid punch, (once again, nothing wrong with the bass on the 325's, just different). You will love the RS's. I think these are the perfect headphone for my taste, and of course rolling tubes in the WA6 helps me find exactly what I'm looking to hear out of them. I believe they are the end game for me, as I really have no other interest in hearing anything else, because I love the Grado sound signature, and II feel they nailed it with the RS's for me. Whatever it may be I couldn't want more than what I am hearing to be quite honest with myself/you. There is nothing I don't like about them... these are definitely for me. Enjoy them when you get them!!!


----------



## whirlwind

hpiper said:


> Yeah the first question is what I meant. The main thing is the bass, if the Rs1i can do bass as well as or better than the 325is phones then I will sell them too. From what I have heard I think that is going to be true.


 

 I believe you are going to be very happy with the RS1i.
  
 What will you be amping them with.


----------



## rodweb

My 325is haven't arrived yet and I'm already tempted to get the RS1i.. Must stop visiting this forum for a while =)


----------



## wlai

Sorry for the noobish question, but my first Head-Fi quality phones were SR-80i years ago and liked the sound very much, but in the process of "upgrading" I sold it and have regretted it ever since.  I've also had an HF-1 which I failed to appreciate the sonic difference, and sold it as well as I thought the funds can be better applied elsewhere in Grado's line up.
  
 I'm thinking about getting back onto the Grado wagon again and could use some help.
  
 1.  Is the Grado sound signature considered "V-shaped"?  This is a relatively new term to me.  I've always just thought of Grado as "fun" or "forward".
 2.  One thing I hated about both the SR-80i and HF-1 was the cable. It was cheap and twisted and never lay down flat as it should.  So I'm thinking either having to mod it myself, or are there models that have better cable?  A cloth woven cable would be great, but my budget is limited.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## ferday

wlai said:


> Sorry for the noobish question, but my first Head-Fi quality phones were SR-80i years ago and liked the sound very much, but in the process of "upgrading" I sold it and have regretted it ever since.  I've also had an HF-1 which I failed to appreciate the sonic difference, and sold it as well as I thought the funds can be better applied elsewhere in Grado's line up.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting back onto the Grado wagon again and could use some help.
> 
> ...


 
 i  don't really consider it v-shaped, it's lower in the bass but the midbass/mids/treble are the real strengths of the grado sound.  kind of "forward" or aggressive"....my ATHM50 are a stereotype v-shaped and nothing like the grados at all 
  
 i also don't like the cables much, at some point i'll mod them to be single sides and/or a nice cloth covered cable.  i'll start with my 80's for practice and then try my RS1


----------



## whirlwind

rodweb said:


> My 325is haven't arrived yet and I'm already tempted to get the RS1i.. Must stop visiting this forum for a while =)


 

  The 325i s is a great headphone.....the next natural step up , IMO, would be the RS1i


----------



## joseph69

rodweb said:


> My 325is haven't arrived yet and I'm already tempted to get the RS1i.. Must stop visiting this forum for a while =)


 
 Don't sweat the RS's, your 325's are excellent headphones, enjoy them when you get them. I've had the 80i's and the 325is's for just about 2 years already, and just recently purchased the RS's. I own all 3, and plan to keep all of them, they are all great headphones, each with their own unique sound IMO.
  


wlai said:


> Sorry for the noobish question, but my first Head-Fi quality phones were SR-80i years ago and liked the sound very much, but in the process of "upgrading" I sold it and have regretted it ever since.  I've also had an HF-1 which I failed to appreciate the sonic difference, and sold it as well as I thought the funds can be better applied elsewhere in Grado's line up.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting back onto the Grado wagon again and could use some help.
> 
> ...


 
 Grados are fun and forward in the mid-range!
 As far as the cables go, I usually let my new Grados hang upside down from the terminated end on a hanger, and use a blow drier too heat the cable and shape it, and I never let the cups rotate after that, and I have no issues with them. Or like you said you can have them re-cabled. 
 What is your budget?


----------



## TheDreamthinker

wlai said:


> Sorry for the noobish question, but my first Head-Fi quality phones were SR-80i years ago and liked the sound very much, but in the process of "upgrading" I sold it and have regretted it ever since.  I've also had an HF-1 which I failed to appreciate the sonic difference, and sold it as well as I thought the funds can be better applied elsewhere in Grado's line up.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting back onto the Grado wagon again and could use some help.
> 
> ...




I think that one needs to lock the gimbles right after taking them out of the box. Otherwise you always end up with some ugly cable twist.

Really regret not having done that now.


----------



## JoeDoe

For all you cable twisters, if you just take the cups from the gimbals and let thm hang they will naturally untwist themselves.


----------



## joseph69

joedoe said:


> For all you cable twisters, if you just take the cups from the gimbals and let thm hang they will naturally untwist themselves.


 
 +1
 And then if you lay them flat on the cushions (tuning the cups outward) 1/4 turn each time you take them off your head, and pick them up turning the cups (inward) 1/4 turn to go back on your head, they will never twist.


----------



## rodweb

joseph69 said:


> Don't sweat the RS's, your 325's are excellent headphones, enjoy them when you get them. I've had the 80i's and the 325is's for just about 2 years already, and just recently purchased the RS's. I own all 3, and plan to keep all of them, they are all great headphones, each with their own unique sound IMO.


 
 Yes, I think I'll enjoy the 80i's and the 325is's for the rest of the year and buy an RS1i for myself next year as a birthday gift ^^
  


whirlwind said:


> The 325i s is a great headphone.....the next natural step up , IMO, would be the RS1i


 
 Yeah, that's what i supposed!


----------



## SP Wild

Ohhh **** man.  I was eagerly waiting for social security to pay me.  Then I was gonna treat myself to a new set of Bowl pads for my HF2...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Where's my money government!  Nothing is in my bank account...
  
  
 I sense an SP Wild CRAZY CRAZY Clearance sale coming up...


----------



## adeadcrab

The gs1000i is v shaped


----------



## ferday

here's a good grado album for y'all
  
 beck - morning phase
  
 his newest, kind of like sea change but more country, well recorded and stunning vocal performance.  recommend!


----------



## fleasbaby

...+1

Gave this a listen at the office yesterday on my Magnums. Highly recommended. But not without coffee.


----------



## JoeDoe

ferday said:


> here's a good grado album for y'all
> 
> beck - morning phase
> 
> his newest, kind of like sea change but more country, well recorded and stunning vocal performance.  recommend!




Agreed! Picked it up on HDTracks earlier this week. Killer production quality.


----------



## SP Wild

Any Aussie users able to download from HDtracks?  Last time I gave them money before realising they do not download to Oz.  I check and they say it may or may not download to your country...huh, how useful.
  
 Great to see a much more expanded library and more genres, but what, I'll throw money at them again and hope it downloads. 
  
 Edit:  Took my last comment back...not sure if sponsors.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

joedoe said:


> For all you cable twisters, if you just take the cups from the gimbals and let thm hang they will naturally untwist themselves.




I found that this doesn't really work with heavier cups...


----------



## Focker

Hey Grado Guys...
  
 So about a year ago or so, I posted on here about how impressive the synergy was between the Kindle Fire (original) and my Grados. I couldn't really put my finger on it at the time, but with no amps in the signal path at all, just the Grados and the stock cable with the adapter plugging into the Fire directly, the sound was very impressive. Well, I have an update...
  
 I decided to upgrade to the Kindle Fire HDX and it arrived today. As I was playing around with it, I decided to fire up the audio jack so I reached for my Beyer 1350s, my favorite portable headphone. Sound was pretty good...about what I expected. Then I remembered what I had experienced previously, before my first Kindle Fire started acting up, so I grabbed the ol' PS500s and give the new Kindle an opportunity to impress. Well, I don't know what changes they made to this thing, but I turned on the first big budget movie I came across on Netflix - Jack Reacher - and all of a sudden this huge, beautiful sound stage kicked in. I couldn't believe what I was hearing. 
  
 I still don't know if its the DAC or what, but SOMETHING about these Kindles has ridiculous synergy with Grado headphones...I'm going to have to hook this up for the lady friend (aka Beaker) later on and see if she notices anything, too. Last time she picked up on it pretty quickly, so it should be interesting. 
  
 I know last time I brought this up, several of you confirmed what I was hearing...so if you guys get a chance to pick up or audition an HDX with your Grados, please chime in with your feedback! (I am going to look over the specs on the Kindle models and see what differences there are with the audio in the meantime.)


----------



## elmoe

thedreamthinker said:


> I found that this doesn't really work with heavier cups...


 
  
 That's why I recabled my 325is


----------



## TheDreamthinker

elmoe said:


> That's why I recabled my 325is




Yes thats an option, but I am not the kind to 'fix' things when they aren't broken....(yet)...

I also mostly use headphones in bed....and fall asleep...(bad habit - don't judge)...


----------



## Focker

thedreamthinker said:


> I also mostly use headphones in bed....and fall asleep...(bad habit - don't judge)...


 
  
 I do that all the time...as long as you don't move around much while you sleep, pretty low risk I'd say


----------



## TheDreamthinker

focker said:


> I do that all the time...as long as you don't move around much while you sleep, pretty low risk I'd say




I move a lot in my sleep, so I tend to find my headphones at my feet or on the floor when I wake up.


----------



## whirlwind

thedreamthinker said:


> I move a lot in my sleep, so I tend to find my headphones at my feet or on the floor when I wake up.


 

 Ha ha.....I use iem's in bed....I tried headphones.....but iem's seem to be the ticket for me.


----------



## elmoe

thedreamthinker said:


> Yes thats an option, but I am not the kind to 'fix' things when they aren't broken....(yet)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 To be fair, it was an old pair on which the cable broke I had stashed away for years. I finally figured I'd sell my second pair of 325is and just recable the old one with removable cable.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

elmoe said:


> To be fair, it was an old pair on which the cable broke I had stashed away for years. I finally figured I'd sell my second pair of 325is and just recable the old one with removable cable.




The market seems flooded with SR325is-es...

Also own a SR80i with a naked cable, which I am keeping for future moding...


----------



## TheDreamthinker

whirlwind said:


> Ha ha.....I use iem's in bed....I tried headphones.....but iem's seem to be the ticket for me.




Theoretically bought my RE-262 for that, but don't really enjoy the sound enough for 'real' listening (only for on the go).

When my RE-262 break (which they will soon enough) i'm going buy iem better suited to my tastes...although I don't tend to enjoy iems in general...


----------



## brokenthumb

focker said:


> Hey Grado Guys...
> 
> So about a year ago or so, I posted on here about how impressive the synergy was between the Kindle Fire (original) and my Grados. I couldn't really put my finger on it at the time, but with no amps in the signal path at all, just the Grados and the stock cable with the adapter plugging into the Fire directly, the sound was very impressive. Well, I have an update...
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have a 8.9" HDX so I'll have to give the PS500 a go with it.  I have tried the HE-400 with Spotify on the HDX and was surprised with how good it sounded out of those.  I also have the leather origami case and was surprised that the speakers do a decent job with a nice surround effect when you have the case on.. the only drawback is that case weighs a ton.


----------



## Focker

brokenthumb said:


> I have a 8.9" HDX so I'll have to give the PS500 a go with it.  I have tried the HE-400 with Spotify on the HDX and was surprised with how good it sounded out of those.  I also have the leather origami case and was surprised that the speakers do a decent job with a nice surround effect when you have the case on.. the only drawback is that case weighs a ton.


 
  
 Nice, I am already wishing I had gone with the larger version...I love the screen on this thing. Let me know if you get a chance to hear the Grados out of it...it's so weird to me how much they enjoy the Kindles


----------



## HPiper

I was wondering if any of you have listened to Grados on a stock Lyr amp and if so how did it sound?


----------



## SP Wild

Wasn't there something about the Lyrs being powerful enough to blow sensitive low ohm cans in the freak accident that it was plugged in whilst the volume was set for planars....or something like that?  Maybe the Lyr has gain settings now?


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> I was wondering if any of you have listened to Grados on a stock Lyr amp and if so how did it sound?


 

 awesome !  but you'd want to get some different tubes, even awesomer !


----------



## bassboysam

focker said:


> Hey Grado Guys...
> 
> So about a year ago or so, I posted on here about how impressive the synergy was between the Kindle Fire (original) and my Grados. I couldn't really put my finger on it at the time, but with no amps in the signal path at all, just the Grados and the stock cable with the adapter plugging into the Fire directly, the sound was very impressive. Well, I have an update...
> 
> ...




I find the SR series all sound great or even better un-amped when I use my ipad or ipod.


----------



## bassboysam

Does anyone know if the headband on the RS-1i is the same as the 325is?


----------



## sinnottj

bassboysam said:


> Does anyone know if the headband on the RS-1i is the same as the 325is?


 

 Yes it is, although Grado have sold different versions of their 'stock' leather headband throughout the years. Depending on the age of the two headphones, there may be some slight cosmetic difference.


----------



## bassboysam

sinnottj said:


> Yes it is, although Grado have sold different versions of their 'stock' leather headband throughout the years. Depending on the age of the two headphones, there may be some slight cosmetic difference.


 

 ok thanks, i was going to order a new headband for my vintage RS1s from Grado to try and keep the "genuine". I assume I will get a headband like what is on my fairly new 325is which compared to the turbulent labs headband that came with my 225 is not nearly as comfortable.


----------



## sinnottj

I think that, aside from some of the very earliest RS1s, the amount of padding has been pretty consistent in the leather headbands. i.e. not very much


----------



## bassboysam

sinnottj said:


> I think that, aside from some of the very earliest RS1s, the amount of padding has been pretty consistent in the leather headbands. i.e. not very much




Which is weird. Grado qoted me $40 for a headband. How is turbulent labs making a better headband for about the same price ($38) with a lot more padding?


----------



## JoeDoe

bassboysam said:


> Which is weird. Grado qoted me $40 for a headband. How is turbulent labs making a better headband for about the same price ($38) with a lot more padding?




I think that tells you a little bit about Grados pricing policies…


----------



## fleasbaby

LMAO...in their defense, $40 is their standard repair fee...so if you emailed asking them to replace the drivers and cable, they would still charge $40. It does seem a little nutty next to the cost of a Turbulent Labs headband when applied to that part of the headphone though...


----------



## JoeDoe

fleasbaby said:


> LMAO...in their defense, $40 is their standard repair fee...so if you emailed asking them to replace the drivers and cable, they would still charge $40. It does seem a little nutty next to the cost of a Turbulent Labs headband when applied to that part of the headphone though...




Both good points


----------



## Focker

bassboysam said:


> Which is weird. Grado qoted me $40 for a headband. How is turbulent labs making a better headband for about the same price ($38) with a lot more padding?


 
  
  
 I don't know that Grado takes advantage of lower labor costs overseas, whereas Turbulent Labs has manufacturing facilities in Malaysia. I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure Grado utilizes domestic manufacturing/labor.


----------



## fleasbaby

...not sure about where there parts are made, but I suspect the bulk is done here...in the US, in their Brooklyn outfit. I sent some SR80i in for repairs, and got a hand-written response from John with them. When you send cans in for repair, they are being done here in the US by Grado staff.
  
 Some of the tour articles I have read have pictures of injection molding equipment for plastic parts, and what looked rather like assembly stations for drivers/record player needles, etc...this debate has come up a bajillion times though, and become rather heated.
  
 John Grado has been quoted as saying its all done here, in the US, in Brooklyn by some folks though.


----------



## bassboysam

Personally I couldn't care less where it's made. The turbulent labs headband is a better product.


----------



## jaywillin

its march, time for the annual beacon run, this years the last for the brothers.......


----------



## MickeyVee

+1 - I have a TL headband  (it looks and feels awesome) waiting for me to do my full mod set on my RS1i.  Going to order aluminum gymbals/rodblocks and stain the wood.. will do all the mods in one shot but in no real hurry.  Just enjoying the RS1i as it is.
 Quote:


bassboysam said:


> Personally I couldn't care less where it's made. The turbulent labs headband is a better product.


----------



## Focker

bassboysam said:


> Personally I couldn't care less where it's made. The turbulent labs headband is a better product.


 
  
 I"m sure that's true, but you were talking about the price disparity. Where it's made is a significant factor.


----------



## HPiper

jaywillin said:


> awesome !  but you'd want to get some different tubes, even awesomer !


 

 Funny, I asked Schiit which they would recommend, the Valhalla or the Lyr and they said Valhalla. They said it was a quieter amp and the low impedance Grado's would make the noise floor noticeable on the Lyr.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> Funny, I asked Schiit which they would recommend, the Valhalla or the Lyr and they said Valhalla. They said it was a quieter amp and the low impedance Grado's would make the noise floor noticeable on the Lyr.


 

 even funnier, way back,before i'd bought any schiit, i sent schiit an email asking the same thing, jason emailed me back, saying the lyr, and said thats what one of the guys at grado used as a reference. he said the vahalla, being "all tube" wasn't optimal


----------



## jaywillin

jaywillin said:


> even funnier, way back,before i'd bought any schiit, i sent schiit an email asking the same thing, jason emailed me back, saying the lyr, and said thats what one of the guys at grado used as a reference. he said the vahalla, being "all tube" wasn't optimal


 

 i was actually wanting the vahalla at the time too, i went lyr based on jason's recommendation, interesting


----------



## HPiper

jaywillin said:


> i was actually wanting the vahalla at the time too, i went lyr based on jason's recommendation, interesting


 

 Just curious, you don't seem to have the Lyr any longer. I am thinking it didn't work out in the long run? I was hoping to find a reason to get the Lyr actually. Not just for the Grado's but it seems like a LOT of headphones work well with it. If you look at the headphone amp suggestions people make, sooner or later (usually sooner) someone will suggest the Lyr, no matter what kind of phone it is. Seems to do a lot of things well or it wouldn't have so many people liking it.


----------



## Focker

That is some inconsistent Schitt!


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> Just curious, you don't seem to have the Lyr any longer. I am thinking it didn't work out in the long run? I was hoping to find a reason to get the Lyr actually. Not just for the Grado's but it seems like *a LOT of headphones work well with it.* If you look at the headphone amp suggestions people make, sooner or later (usually sooner) someone will suggest the Lyr, no matter what kind of phone it is. Seems to do a lot of things well or it wouldn't have so many people liking it.


 
 you hit the nail on the head !
 if i was just going to have one amp, for everything, it would probably be the lyr,
 i sold it because i had gotten the bryston to replace the mjolnir i sold and i wanted to get a MAD Ear+
 the guy i sold the lyr to, if he ever sales it, will offer it to me first, we've traded it between us a couple of times !
 the lyr, is an awesome, versatile amp, that doesn't cost a bundle


----------



## SP Wild

I want a Mad Ear +


----------



## bassboysam

I'm thinking of eventually getting an LCD-2 and the Lyr is at the top of my list as well as the Asgard. I don't think there is anything that will match them at their price range.

How does the lyr sound with the grados?


----------



## fenderf4i

I'm currently looking at the LCD2/Lyr combo, and am also curious about the Grado/Lyr combo as I'll be keeping my Grado's, of course.


----------



## jaywillin

bassboysam said:


> I'm thinking of eventually getting an LCD-2 and the Lyr is at the top of my list as well as the Asgard. I don't think there is anything that will match them at their price range.
> 
> How does the lyr sound with the grados?


 

 dynamic as hell !!!
   from the website:
  
*No, seriously, why do you need a 6 watt headphone amp?*
 Because you want unbelievable dynamics and openness, the kind that only near-infinite headroom can provide. Or you have orthodynamic headphones like those from HiFiMan, Audeze, or Mr. Speakers. Most orthos need a ton of power. They may not even blow up if you crank Lyr all the way.


----------



## bassboysam

Jay, did you prefer the Asgard over the Lyr?


----------



## jaywillin

bassboysam said:


> Jay, did you prefer the Asgard over the Lyr?


 

 no, asgard was good, but lyr was better to me, more "alive" emotionally involving
  
 if i needed or wanted to sell the MAD Ear+ and the bryston, i could EASILY live with the lyr(and buy more headphones !


----------



## bassboysam

jaywillin said:


> no, asgard was good, but lyr was better to me, more "alive" emotionally involving


 
  
  
 with the LCD,Grados or both?


----------



## jaywillin

bassboysam said:


> with the LCD,Grados or both?



When I had the A2, and the lyr at the same time, I had the lcd2, not the x, 
I preferred the lyr with both LCD and grados, and I know the LCD x sounds great with the lyr too, its just a great all rounder to me, at its price, killer value, but I could see some folks digging the Asgard too


----------



## bassboysam

Thanks Jay. A pair of LCD2s just went up for sale for an ok price. I'm resisting right now but part of me wants to try them with the WA6 too.


----------



## AK7579

Anyone seen these on the bay:


----------



## jaywillin

bassboysam said:


> Thanks Jay. A pair of LCD2s just went up for sale for an ok price. I'm resisting right now but part of me wants to try them with the WA6 too.



Just guessing , for me, the wa6 lcd2 would be too warm, but I did love the wa6 with the grados


----------



## bassboysam

well i don't find the WA6 to be a warm amp at all but who knows, if it works then i can save some $$$$. I made an offer on the LCD2s, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## jaywillin

bassboysam said:


> well i don't find the WA6 to be a warm amp at all but who knows, if it works then i can save some $$$$. I made an offer on the LCD2s, we'll see how it goes.


 

 well, true, maybe i'm thinking the 2 would just like more power, if you score let me know , good luck !


----------



## Porteroso

Just put in an order for the PS500s. An insane amount of money really, but I know I'll end up listening to these for the rest of my life. Just have a fiio E10, but it should hold me over for a while till I have another stash of money to blow on stuff.


----------



## fenderf4i

porteroso said:


> Just put in an order for the PS500s. An insane amount of money really, but I know I'll end up listening to these for the rest of my life. Just have a fiio E10, but it should hold me over for a while till I have another stash of money to blow on stuff.


 
  
  
 I started with an E10. It gets much better from there!


----------



## whirlwind

porteroso said:


> Just put in an order for the PS500s. An insane amount of money really, but I know I'll end up listening to these for the rest of my life. Just have a fiio E10, but it should hold me over for a while till I have another stash of money to blow on stuff.


 
  
 nice....congratulations.


----------



## jaywillin

porteroso said:


> Just put in an order for the PS500s. An insane amount of money really, but I know I'll end up listening to these for the rest of my life. Just have a fiio E10, but it should hold me over for a while till I have another stash of money to blow on stuff.


 
  
  


fenderf4i said:


> I started with an E10. It gets much better from there!


 

 i too started with an e10, and have a brand new, unopened one sitting here, "just in case" lol


----------



## fenderf4i

jaywillin said:


> i too started with an e10, and have a brand new, unopened one sitting here, "just in case" lol


 
  
 I gave mine away a while back!


----------



## jaywillin

over on audiogon, the practically new bha-1 for under $900, thats a deal if anyone needs some power, (its not mine!, and i'm not affiliated lol)


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> i too started with an e10, and have a brand new, unopened one sitting here, "just in case" lol


 

 I have one in my office.  Way better than the soundcard in my main computer, and perfect for the iGrado's


----------



## bassboysam

Love my e10 both as an amp/dac and dac only. I prefer it to the e17 which I use at work.


----------



## Melvins

Love my e10. Hooked up with my LD1+, it's perfect


----------



## jaywillin

nice way to start the day !!  (i need to work on my photog skills)


----------



## j14mp

My little girl (low volume!) having some fun


----------



## ferday

j14mp said:


> My little girl (low volume!) having some fun




That's awesome!

If I ever caught my kids within a meter of my rs1's....I let them use my athm50 instead


----------



## Porteroso

That is neat. When did you take that?


----------



## j14mp

ferday said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> If I ever caught my kids within a meter of my rs1's....I let them use my athm50 instead


 

Haha. I have pair of lcd2s coming in the mail.. Maybe I'll take a pic with those on her. They might swallow her head though!


----------



## whirlwind

j14mp said:


> Haha. I have pair of lcd2s coming in the mail.. Maybe I'll take a pic with those on her. They might swallow her head though!


 

 Or.....break her neck


----------



## jaywillin

i never hurt myself with a grado !!
 the lcd is HEAVY !!


----------



## hsubox

I just ordered a set of SR325is for my S.O.
  
 ... I can't wait to give them a listen! Haha


----------



## joseph69

hsubox said:


> I just ordered a set of SR325is for my S.O.
> 
> ... I can't wait to give them a listen! Haha


 
 Congratulations on your 325's, your going to love them.
 Enjoy!


----------



## ferday

My sr80's have been passed on today...I gave him a listen of the rs1 first and told him to keep the 80's....until he gets some rs1's of his own that is


----------



## Focker

Oops, I totally misread that lol


----------



## hsubox

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations on your 325's, your going to love them.
> Enjoy!


 
  
 I just think everyone deserves a nice set of cans.


----------



## Melvins

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations on your 325's, your going to love them.
> Enjoy!


 
 how would you compare the 325i's to the rs1is?


----------



## JoeDoe

melvins said:


> how would you compare the 325i's to the rs1is?




325s are the diet version of the RS1.


----------



## Willieboy

Can anyone tell me, where in the Grado line, does Grado begin using aluminum gimbals?
  
 Thanks in advance,
  
 Bill


----------



## rikaldrey

RS1, GS1k, and PS1k.


----------



## joseph69

melvins said:


> how would you compare the 325i's to the rs1is?


 
 I really don't think these two are a fair comparison. I think they are two totally different headphones. My 325is's are not bright at all like most would say…I feel they are warmer/darker than the RS1i's. I used to say (before I got the RS's), that the 325's where like the 80i's on steroids... but that all changed when I got the RS's. The RS's have the 80i's sound signature on plenty of steroids! Both the 325's/RS's, as well as the 80's are excellent IMO, but I do really love the mid-range, especially vocals on the 325's because of their warm/thick full sound, and possibly because they may be a bit more intimate due too to the slightly smaller sound-stage than the RS's.
 So to answer your question, I would think the RS's would be a closer comparison to the 80i's with (L) cushions, but lack the bass/smoothness/quickness/extension/clarity and sound-stage of the RS's.
 When I want a warmer sound, I put on my 325's.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

melvins said:


> how would you compare the 325i's to the rs1is?


 
  
 In general, the 325is is only a steppingstone toward the RS1i.
 From what I can tell (from having extensively auditioned it), it is a refined version of the the SR80i, much more relaxed and not as aggressive as the 325is. In that regard the 325is is often considered the 'odd one out' in the Grado line-up. It gives the you more detail without the 'acoustic refinement' (don't hate at the term) of the RS1i.
  
 In general the sound you (I) wanted to hear when you first heard the SR80i.


----------



## Focker

thedreamthinker said:


> In that regard the 325is is often considered the 'odd one out' in the Grado line-up. It gives the you more detail without the 'acoustic refinement' (don't hate at the term) of the RS1i.


 
  
 That's one of the smartest comments I've ever seen on Head-fi.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

> Originally Posted by *Focker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's one of the smartest comments I've ever seen on Head-fi.


 
  
 Can't tell whether that was sarcasm or not...therefore:
  
 sarcasm - well, sorry...(just stating impressions as always)
 not sarcasm - thanks


----------



## Focker

thedreamthinker said:


> Can't tell whether that was sarcasm or not...therefore:
> 
> sarcasm - well, sorry...(just stating impressions as always)
> not sarcasm - thanks


 
  
  
 Not sarcasm at all...thought it was a great comment!


----------



## joseph69

thedreamthinker said:


> In general, the 325is is only a steppingstone toward the RS1i.
> From what I can tell (from having extensively auditioned it), it is a refined version of the the SR80i, much more relaxed and not as aggressive as the 325is. In that regard the 325is is often considered the 'odd one out' in the Grado line-up. It gives the you more detail without the 'acoustic refinement' (don't hate at the term) of the RS1i.
> 
> In general the sound you (I) wanted to hear when you first heard the SR80i.


 
 See, now I don't find my 325is's aggressive at all compared to the 80i's…if anything I find the RS1i's more aggressive (but refined) than the 325is. I must have a strange pair of 325is's, because like I've mentioned before, most people disagree with my opinion on the 325is, but...


----------



## swspiers

joseph69 said:


> See, now I don't find my 325is's aggressive at all compared to the 80i's…if anything I find the RS1i's more aggressive (but refined) than the 325is. I must have a strange pair of 325is's, because like I've mentioned before, most people disagree with my opinion on the 325is, but...


 

 Don't feel bad.  I believe I'm the only one in this club who doesn't like the RS1's.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

joseph69 said:


> See, now I don't find my 325is's aggressive at all compared to the 80i's…if anything I find the RS1i's more aggressive (but refined) than the 325is. I must have a strange pair of 325is's, because like I've mentioned before, most people disagree with my opinion on the 325is, but...


 
  
 Basically I also do not find the 325is aggressive in the literal sense of the word.
 It, imo, simply lacks the bass amount/articulation, to compensate the boosted treble section. The RS1is rectifies this problem by adding more warmth and therefore returning to a more SR80i-ish sound.
  
Your idea of sound, is your idea of sound - in this regard, our hobby is among the most random in existance (imo). - just a statement


----------



## hsubox

Listening to Band of Horses tonight through the Bifrost/LD1+/RS1i combo. Doesn't get much better!


----------



## joseph69

thedreamthinker said:


> Basically I also do not find the 325is aggressive in the literal sense of the word.
> It, imo, simply lacks the bass amount/articulation, to compensate the boosted treble section. The RS1is rectifies this problem by adding more warmth and therefore returning to a more SR80i-ish sound.
> 
> Your idea of sound, is your idea of sound - in this regard, our hobby is among the most random in existance (imo). - just a statement


 
 My 325's definitley have more bass than treble by far, no matter which source/amp/dac/genre I'm listening too with them. Thats what is very strange about them, especially when almost everyone says what you've said, I just don't know, but this is what makes me like them so much compared too my other Grados. They are (almost) like total opposites.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Don't feel bad.  I believe I'm the only one in this club who doesn't like the RS1's.


 

 lol, there's one in every bunch !


----------



## TheDreamthinker

joseph69 said:


> My 325's definitley have more bass than treble by far, no matter which source/amp/dac/genre I'm listening too with them. Thats what is very strange about them, especially when almost everyone says what you've said, I just don't know, but this is what makes me like them so much compared too my other Grados. They are (almost) like total opposites.




Have you compared your pair with other pairs directly?


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> Don't feel bad.  I believe I'm the only one in this club who doesn't like the RS1's.


 
 Well I'm probably the only one who didn't care for the GS1Ki's…after putting the RS's back on.


----------



## joseph69

thedreamthinker said:


> Have you compared your pair with other pairs directly?


 
 No, I've never had the opportunity, but almost everyone says the same thing about the 325's treble/brightness/harshness, which I have none of this, at all.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

joseph69 said:


> No, I've never had the opportunity, but almost everyone says the same thing about the 325's treble/brightness/harshness, which I have none of this, at all.




It would be interesting if you had another pair of 325is as a reference.


----------



## jaywillin

i've never owned the 325, but i heard joedoe's at one of out meet ups, we had the gs, rs1i, the 80i, and the 325, none were bright to me
 all different, all good !


----------



## stacker45

I guess that part of the minority of people that don't care for the RS1's.


----------



## joseph69

thedreamthinker said:


> It would be interesting if you had another pair of 325is as a reference.


 
 I'm very curious too hear another pair now.
  


jaywillin said:


> i've never owned the 325, but i heard joedoe's at one of out meet ups, we had the gs, rs1i, the 80i, and the 325, none were bright to me
> all different, all good !


 
 I agree, I don't even find my 80i's bright in any way, except for when I first had them, but after burn-in they sounded awesome, but even prior to burn-in the 325/RS's weren't bright too me, and I think my hearing is just fine, I think.


----------



## stacker45

For some reason, my damn computer is not letting me correct my post, and the quote does not work either.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> For some reason, my damn computer is not letting me correct my post, and the quote does not work either.


 
 A similar problem happened too me months ago.
 Below the quote/reply box, do you have the word DRAFT on one side, and if I remember correctly the other side may have said DELETE?


----------



## joseph69

Try contacting Joe at support, here is the site;  
 http://www.head-fi.org/a/support
  
 Then scroll down too PRIVATE CONTACT, then click on feedback forum in the sentence below PRIVATE CONTACT and let him know whats going on, he helped me out pretty quickly twice!


----------



## rakinkeen

hey guys can u give me some suggestion for my sr60 replacement headband? someone told me that sony mdr 7506, mdr v300 and ue plattan headband fits to my sr60 but i can't find the replacement in my country. sorry for my bad english xD


----------



## bassboysam

turbulent labs headbands are very nice


----------



## MickeyVee

- Maybe the only Grado I like - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [_thats why we have choice_]
 Quote:


swspiers said:


> Don't feel bad.  I believe I'm the only one in this club who doesn't like the RS1's.


----------



## LugBug1

stacker45 said:


> For some reason, my damn computer is not letting me correct my post, and the quote does not work either.


 
 Switch it off and back on again. (I'm in I.T)


----------



## HPiper

Any of you own the Rs2i? I just looked on the Head Gear area and there isn't even one review.


----------



## elmoe

swspiers said:


> Don't feel bad.  I believe I'm the only one in this club who doesn't like the RS1's.


 
  
 The RS1 and RS1i have both come and been sold here, the 325i has remained, so make that 2 of us.


----------



## LugBug1

hpiper said:


> Any of you own the Rs2i? I just looked on the Head Gear area and there isn't even one review.


 
 I have the original RS2... Its great!! 
  
 I don't own the RS1 anymore so can't compare side by side. But the RS2 gives me enough of what I remember the RS1 to be. Defo less bass though. But everything else is too similar for me to even think about punishing my wallet for the RS1 again.
  
 Having said that. If my main hp was a grado then it would most definitely be the RS1.


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> Don't feel bad.  I believe I'm the only one in this club who doesn't like the RS1's.


 
  
 Yeah.....that is weird....did not think that was possible....it just goes to show that everyone hears differently and what one person hears, someone else hears differently.......It is great there are many different Grado's......at least one has a good chance to find something they like.
  
 I still even find it strange that some people can't stand a HP in the whole Grado line up.
  
 I just could not even imagine not having a Grado.....the thought makes me shiver


----------



## hsubox

whirlwind said:


> Yeah.....that is weird....did not think that was possible....it just goes to show that everyone hears differently and what one person hears, someone else hears differently.......


 
  
 No kidding. I'm not very popular at some headfi meets because I really dislike Beyerdynamics headphones (except the T1... I really like the T1), and on top of that, I've yet to find an Audeze that I really _enjoy_. Technically fantastic, but I just find them..... meh.


----------



## jaywillin

hsubox said:


> No kidding. I'm not very popular at some headfi meets because I really dislike Beyerdynamics headphones (except the T1... I really like the T1), and on top of that, I've yet to find an Audeze that I really _enjoy_. Technically fantastic, but I just find them..... meh.


 

 no "soul"


----------



## hsubox

jaywillin said:


> no "soul"


 
 This guy gets it!


----------



## elmoe

After you've fallen in love with Grados it's hard to really enjoy any other headphones honestly... There's plenty of things they'll do better, but I've yet to find a pair more fun than my 325is.  At the end of the day, when I want to rock out, I'm always gonna be reaching for the Grados. It's a curse


----------



## jaywillin

hsubox said:


> This guy gets it!


 

 TY
 i have the lcd x, technically, the best all around sound i've ever heard, and i do enjoy it alot
 it doesn't have the soul of my grado's !!


----------



## swspiers

whirlwind said:


> Yeah.....that is weird....did not think that was possible....it just goes to show that everyone hears differently and what one person hears, someone else hears differently.......It is great there are many different Grado's......at least one has a good chance to find something they like.
> 
> I still even find it strange that some people can't stand a HP in the whole Grado line up.
> 
> I just could not even imagine not having a Grado.....the thought makes me shiver


 

 Actually, I agree that they are a fine sounding headphone.  At that price point, I really had a hard time accepting the build quality and the sound, especially compared to tape-modded 225i's.  I expect a lot more for that kind of money. And guys, I really hesitate to spell out exactly how I reacted to the RS1i's, because I get that they are a beloved headphone, and I don't mean to offend anyone.
  
 At any rate, it's not so much what I hear as what I value.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Actually, I agree that they are a fine sounding headphone.  At that price point, I really had a hard time accepting the build quality and the sound, especially compared to tape-modded 225i's.  I expect a lot more for that kind of money. And guys, I really hesitate to spell out exactly how I reacted to the RS1i's, because I get that they are a beloved headphone, and I don't mean to offend anyone.
> 
> At any rate, it's not so much what I hear as what I value.


 

 and we all have different values, and some folks will get upset when their values aren't validated ! lol
 we all may think we are "impartial" but we aren't really, we all have our likes and dislikes that we base our opinions on
 remember the SNL skit where mike myers was the owner of "all things scottish" ??
 he'd yell " if its not scottish, it CRAP !!!!"
 ones mans crap is another's holy grail ! lol


----------



## whirlwind

IMHO.....the law of diminishing returns start to kick in after the $300 mark....After  spending more than that....it is worth it to some and not worth it to some.....you pay lots more for just a little better


----------



## TheDreamthinker

whirlwind said:


> IMHO.....the law of diminishing returns start to kick in after the $300 mark....After  spending more than that....it is worth it to some and not worth it to some.....you pay lots more for just a little better


 
  
 On a similar note, I do not consider the SR325is to be worth its money per se.
 It is a valid (or necessary upgrade from lower models in the SR series), toward the RS series - a middle ground if you will.
  
 Although I wouldn't say that I would have skipped the SR325is (more aggressive sound), I would have rather considered the RS1i.
  
 Listing to the SR325is and directly comparing it to the SR80i (or even the SR225i), I need to honestly admit that I sometimes doubt that the 325is was a worthy investment. - not saying that the SR325is is bad.


----------



## elmoe

To each his own, for me the RS-1i is the inferior one and the SR325i a much more enjoyable headphone, which is blasphemy to the majority.


----------



## bpcans

I purchased my first Grado hp's end of last week. I got a pair of g-cushions just as a change of pace and for a different sound. They're very retro looking and super light. Oh and they sound great too, especially on live recordings.


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> I purchased my first Grado hp's end of last week. I got a pair of g-cushions just as a change of pace and for a different sound. They're very retro looking and super light. Oh and they sound great too, especially on live recordings.


 

 sweet ! congats


----------



## TheDreamthinker

bpcans said:


> I purchased my first Grado hp's end of last week. I got a pair of g-cushions just as a change of pace and for a different sound. They're very retro looking and super light. Oh and they sound great too, especially on live recordings.





> Spoiler: Saving some space here...


 
  
 Now we're talking. Have fun.


----------



## JoeDoe

For the Bonamassa fan club that keeps invading this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  have ya'll gotten into either of his collabs with Beth Hart?


----------



## swspiers

It's great to see some divergent opinions about various Grado's.  No one can rightly accuse us of being 'fanboys' who just love Grado's unconditionally!


----------



## elmoe

Yes, and it's been that way for as long as I've been on Head-fi (circa 2004). Back then it was a heated debate between the 225 vs the 325 lovers


----------



## HPiper

As long as we are going on about the 325is. I was listening to a blues song the other day and I heard something off to the right but I couldn't tell if it was wood blocks or some other kind of percussion instrument (on my HD650). So I grab the SR325 and listen and then it's 'Oh yeah it IS wood blocks" The ability these phones have to let you listen deep in the mix is amazing. Any time I get new equipment the first thing I use are the 325's to see what I got and if it is any good or not.


----------



## LugBug1

I think Grado's are some of the most detailed hp's in the business. Nothing is missed from the mids up. Only when listening to large complex orchestral pieces does my HD800 beat them in this area - but a large soundstage helps here of course.


----------



## j14mp

whirlwind said:


> Or.....break her neck


 
 haha lets hope not


----------



## bbophead

We must never diverge from our Grado loyalty.  Death to infidels.


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> sweet ! congats


*


thedreamthinker said:



			Now we're talking. Have fun.
		
Click to expand...

*Thanks you guys. These things are awesome. Right now I'm just running thru my catalogue while powering the RS1i's with everything from my iPhone to my bands mixing board. So far no matter what the music or power source these phones sound great. I'll definitely be joining the Joe Bonamassa fan club too. I got a suggestion from MacedonianHero that I pair the RS1i's with the Mad Ear + HD amp and the Schiit Bifrost DAC. I'll just say that getting new hp's is going to allow me the opportunity to check out everything.


----------



## whirlwind

I would be willing to bet that you would love the Mad Ear+HD & RS1i combo.......VERY MUCH


----------



## joseph69

Here are some pic's of the WA6 with 1/4" oak side panels, after trying out the brown floor laminate, which looked very cheesy, but I did like the idea of the wood side panels on the WA6, as some amps do come with from the factory. 
 My father did the cutting and radius to match the face plate looking straight on. Due too my vision, I only came up with the idea/color to go with the brushed/flat aluminum body of the Woo. I also intend to do the transformers top cover, and possibly the face of the volumeknob, I don't want the wood to be overkill! I used Martha Stewarts (BARN RED) from Home Depot since I could not find a stain in the (RED) I was trying too achieve. Wearing a vinyl glove, I wiped the paint on with my fingers then immediately wiped it off with a cotton T-shirt, repeating this 3 times, until I achieved the color I was looking for.


----------



## whirlwind

Wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Very nice , Joseph....I really love the look.
  
 I can't wait to see it when you get finished, and it looks beautiful, as is.


----------



## bassboysam

What driver tubes are you using in the WA6?


----------



## bearFNF

I know I am late to the party here but:
  
 325i's were to bright for me (maybe I should send my pair to joseph69 for comparison?), they are just sitting in their box...
  
 RS1i's were just, I don't know, 'off?' to me, something not quite right to my ears.
  
 PS500's are the ones for me, with G cush.
  
 I auditioned them all at the same time and the PS500 came out the winner.


----------



## JoeDoe

bearfnf said:


> I know I am late to the party here but:
> 
> 325i's were to bright for me (maybe I should send my pair to joseph69 for comparison?), they are just sitting in their box...
> 
> ...


 
 Interesting! To each his own my friend. Everyone's ears are different so as long as you let them be the judge, you surely can't go wrong.


----------



## jaywillin

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 damn joseph, thats puuuuurrrrrrrdy


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks, I always thought wood panels add a touch of class too an amp, like the MAD.
  


bassboysam said:


> What driver tubes are you using in the WA6?


 
 1966 Sylvania 6SN7WGT's, and I just put the S/P 274B back in after a week of listening with the Mullard 5V4G/GZ32.
  


bearfnf said:


> I know I am late to the party here but:
> 
> 325i's were to bright for me (maybe I should send my pair to joseph69 for comparison?), they are just sitting in their box...
> 
> ...


 
 If your interested in hearing mine, vise versa, PM me, I don't mind, as long as you treat them nice!
  


jaywillin said:


> damn joseph, thats puuuuurrrrrrrdy


 
 Thanks Jay, I appreciate the compliment from you and everyone else! I thought it needed some real wood panels. I'll show some more pic's after the transformer cover gets made.
 Anything on the WA6 SE?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Thanks, I always thought wood panels add a touch of class too an amp, like the MAD.
> 
> 1966 Sylvania 6SN7WGT's, and I just put the S/P 274B back in after a week of listening with the Mullard 5V4G/GZ32.
> 
> ...


 
 i decided to pass(for now!!)
  
 i made a deal on an alpha dog from the classifieds , i've got very good amps, and the alpha was cheaper the the wa6se , i NEED a closed can, i don't NEED an amp, thats what whirlwind said !!


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> i decided to pass(for now!!)
> 
> i made a deal on an alpha dog from the classifieds , i've got very good amps, and the alpha was cheaper the the wa6se , i NEED a closed can, i don't NEED an amp, thats what whirlwind said !!


 

 Alphas!


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i decided to pass(for now!!)
> 
> i made a deal on an alpha dog from the classifieds , i've got very good amps, and the alpha was cheaper the the wa6se , i NEED a closed can, i don't NEED an amp, thats what whirlwind said !!


 
 Well in fact you do have some awesome amps on hand, so you might as well enjoy them, plus the WA6 SE isn't going anywhere, you can always pick one up in the future, (which I'm sure you will)!
 Congratulations on the Alpha Dogs, I've read a lot of people really like them.
 I just realized, if I had a nickel for every time you bought/sold/traded something, I'd be rich LOL... good for you enjoy!


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Alphas!


 

 oh yeah, i msged you first thing man !!


----------



## MickeyVee

Nicely Done!!
 Quote:


joseph69 said:


>


----------



## MickeyVee

Never late to the party!!
 Anyway, I auditioned the PS500 & RS1i and walked away with the PS500. Really, really tried to love them for 29 days and on the 30th, exchanged them for the RS1i.  Never looked back.
 Anyway, enjoy!!
 Quote:


bearfnf said:


> RS1i's were just, I don't know, 'off?' to me, something not quite right to my ears.
> I auditioned them all at the same time and the PS500 came out the winner.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Well in fact you do have some awesome amps on hand, so you might as well enjoy them, plus the WA6 SE isn't going anywhere, you can always pick one up in the future, (which I'm sure you will)!
> Congratulations on the Alpha Dogs, I've read a lot of people really like them.
> I just realized, if I had a nickel for every time you bought/sold/traded something, I'd be rich LOL... good for you enjoy!


 

 if i had a nickle, every time i did to, i'd have a few more nickels myself !
  
 i spent some time today, straightening up the rack, routing cables better, getting ready for the long haul


----------



## joseph69

mickeyvee said:


>


 
 Thank you very much, I appreciate the compliment!
 Congratulations on the RS1i's, enjoy them!!!


----------



## michi1986

hi!
  
 would love to join this club! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 currently own Grado PS1000 & Grado SR225i!
  
 loves grado so much!


----------



## mcandmar

I think you


michi1986 said:


> would love to join this club!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Looks like you already do


----------



## joseph69

michi1986 said:


> hi!
> 
> would love to join this club!
> 
> ...


 
 Nice headphones to own, welcome!


----------



## Melvins

Hey guys. I'm currently running macbook pro---fiio e10---little dot 1+ (with tube/op amp upgrade)----Magnums.
  
  
 I am about to be receiving a pair of 325i's. I'm about to have some extra cash in the upcoming weeks and was curious if I should upgrade my DAC. I love my LD1+ and see no reason to upgrade this portion of my setup. I have been looking into either getting an ODAC, or perhaps a Schiit Modi. Would these be an audible upgrade from my e10? Does anyone have this setup? I could sell my e10 for around 50 buck and then only pay around 50 or so for the ODAC or Mobi. Would this upgrade warrant the 50 bucks I'd be spending or should I just be complacent with my current set up? Would love to hear some feedback. Thanks guys!


----------



## elmoe

If you like tinkering with new gear, sure, why not. As far as a noticeable bump in quality goes, I doubt it. Then again, plenty of people will argue the contrary.


----------



## Melvins

elmoe said:


> If you like tinkering with new gear, sure, why not. As far as a noticeable bump in quality goes, I doubt it. Then again, plenty of people will argue the contrary.


 
 Well I can always NOT buy a new DAC and just save the money for school or buy records. I'm just curious what people have to say.


----------



## jaywillin

melvins said:


> Hey guys. I'm currently running macbook pro---fiio e10---little dot 1+ (with tube/op amp upgrade)----Magnums.
> 
> 
> I am about to be receiving a pair of 325i's. I'm about to have some extra cash in the upcoming weeks and was curious if I should upgrade my DAC. I love my LD1+ and see no reason to upgrade this portion of my setup. I have been looking into either getting an ODAC, or perhaps a Schiit Modi. Would these be an audible upgrade from my e10? Does anyone have this setup? I could sell my e10 for around 50 buck and then only pay around 50 or so for the ODAC or Mobi. Would this upgrade warrant the 50 bucks I'd be spending or should I just be complacent with my current set up? Would love to hear some feedback. Thanks guys!


 

 yes, there is a difference in the modi, and the e10, i had both at the same time so i was able to compare directly, i did prefer the modi
 now whether its worth the extra $$, to me yes, but only you can answer that for yourself, i've never heard the odac
  
 i'll give you another suggestion, a used HRT music streamer ii, you can find them for around $100, and its better than the modi IMHO


----------



## Melvins

jaywillin said:


> yes, there is a difference in the modi, and the e10, i had both at the same time so i was able to compare directly, i did prefer the modi
> now whether its worth the extra $$, to me yes, but only you can answer that for yourself, i've never heard the odac
> 
> i'll give you another suggestion, a used HRT music streamer ii, you can find them for around $100, and its better than the modi IMHO


 
 interesting. I really don't like the aesthetic of the Streamer but I guess that doesn't matter. hmmm. I'm sure i can find one used on here


----------



## swspiers

melvins said:


> Well I can always NOT buy a new DAC and just save the money for school or buy records. I'm just curious what people have to say.


 

 Personally. I think you're on to something here.  Most of the DAC's you're considering are all in the same class. It might be worth saving up some money and moving up in capability rather than going for what is most likely a lateral move in quality.


----------



## jaywillin

melvins said:


> that's very curious you say that, because I heard from a TON of people when I was looking for a DAC that the e10 was a lot better than the HRT music streamer.


 

 they are both good, the e10 is very good, to me, the hrt is more analog sounding, natural , bigger soundstage,
 the e10 more detailed maybe, both good, just different,
 out of the four we've mentioned here, the e10, the hrt, the modi, and the odac,  used dragonfly 1, none of them would be wrong
 which is "best" i don't know,
 what might be a worthwhile route to go, is stay with the e10, save up a little more, up your budget to say under $200
 you could get a much bigger bump in sound quality


----------



## elmoe

swspiers said:


> Personally. I think you're on to something here.  Most of the DAC's you're considering are all in the same class. It might be worth saving up some money and moving up in capability rather than going for what is most likely a lateral move in quality.


 
  
 Pretty much this. If you like your current DAC there is no point is side-grading. Keep it or move up the ladder.


----------



## jaywillin

^^^^^^ i see a trend starting here !!


----------



## Melvins

jaywillin said:


> ^^^^^^ i see a trend starting here !!


 
 Alrighty that's what I plan on doing then! Thanks guys!
  
  
 So, looks like records/a new cartridge for my record player are what I'll be doing with my b-day money. Outside of saving it/hitting a bar or two over spring break. 
  
  
 Awesome, thanks for the quick responses! If anyone has anything else to add please feel free. Out of all of them, I must admit I am drawn to the aesthetic of the Modi. But what the heck does that matter? Haha.
  
 I'm surprised how much I still love my LD1+. The next upgrade I see in my future (as far as amps in regards to my Grados) would be the Ear+HD which is waayyy too far outta my price range ATM. Before I would even consider that I would either try out a new brand of headphones or upgrade some part of my record player setup. 
  
 On an unrelated note, I am beyond excited to hear my new 325is today! Hopefully they pair well with my magnums. If not I suppose I can just sell them on the forum but. I really do think they'll meet my expectations


----------



## jaywillin

melvins said:


> Alrighty that's what I plan on doing then! Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> So, looks like records/a new cartridge for my record player are what I'll be doing with my b-day money. Outside of saving it/hitting a bar or two over spring break.
> ...


 
 the LD is amazing , and it comes pretty close to the HD, and when you factor in the price, awesome


----------



## TheDreamthinker

melvins said:


> Alrighty that's what I plan on doing then! Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> So, looks like records/a new cartridge for my record player are what I'll be doing with my b-day money. Outside of saving it/hitting a bar or two over spring break.
> ...


 
  
 Complete name for the Ear+HD please....


----------



## jaywillin

thedreamthinker said:


> Complete name for the Ear+HD please....


 

 MAD Ear+ HD
 MAD = Mapletree Audio Design


----------



## TheDreamthinker

> Originally Posted by *jaywillin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> MAD Ear+ HD
> MAD = Mapletree Audio Design


 
  
 MapletreeAudio stupid...a bit slow today....sorry


----------



## jaywillin

thedreamthinker said:


> MapletreeAudio stupid...a bit slow today....sorry


 

 no sweat ! i'm slow all the time !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 the hd is great


----------



## TheDreamthinker

jaywillin said:


> no sweat ! i'm slow all the time !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You said it is close to the LD I+?


----------



## jaywillin

thedreamthinker said:


> You said it is close to the LD I+?


 

 the LD I+ is pretty close sound wise to the Ear+ HD, its not as good, but close


----------



## bpcans

Gentlemen, I'm so excited about my new RS1i's that I impulsively want to buy a dedicated headphone amp ASAP. I've also read that one should listen to these cans for one hundred hours before making a decision. Is this idea sound advice or nonsense, and has anyone else had a similar experience? After spending the weekend canvassing the different threads for testimonials and recommendations I've pretty much settled on the MAD Ear+HD as my first choice. Is there a general consensus as to which tubes or upgrades for the ME that would be beneficial if I were to chase my bliss with this hp/amp combo?


----------



## MickeyVee

Any comments/comparisons on MAD Ear versus Woo WA6? The Woo is readily available in my city now.


----------



## bbophead

mickeyvee said:


> Any comments/comparisons on MAD Ear versus Woo WA6? The Woo is readily available in my city now.


 
 I think there is a break-in period for headphones, brain as well.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I don't know the MAD but the Woo certainly looks better built.  I'm a happy Woo owner.  I wonder if you could get a trial purchase locally with the Woo and see how you like it.


----------



## joseph69

It is said that either the MAD/Woo are good choices. I owned the MAD, for a very short time, and it wasn't burned-in, but it was nice. I'm now also a proud owner of the Woo WA6, and I absolutely  love it, and the build quality is 2nd too none!


----------



## elmoe

I think for the money you're better off going with Woo-Audio. I've always felt MAD head amps were a little pricey for what they are. My start into head-fi was a wooaudio wa3 with a pair of sr325 (non-i) and the synergy was definitely there. Then came the Singlepower and there's been no looking back, I've yet to hear a better amp for Grados.


----------



## MickeyVee

Thanks all.. the place doesn't do trial purchases so I would have to audition and decide.  I'm hoping that the WA6 will also work well with the HD800.  If I do go this route, I'll aslo get the Sophia Princess.  Other option is the Sennhesier HDVD800/HDVA600 and hope the heck it works well with thr RS1i (output is high imdedance to match with the HD800).  The Naim works well with the RS1i and that will be staying.  Just trying to find a combo that's awesome/neatr end game with both.  Time to start auditioning.


----------



## ferday

mickeyvee said:


> Thanks all.. the place doesn't do trial purchases so I would have to audition and decide.  I'm hoping that the WA6 will also work well with the HD800.  If I do go this route, I'll aslo get the Sophia Princess.  Other option is the Sennhesier HDVD800/HDVA600 and hope the heck it works well with thr RS1i (output is high imdedance to match with the HD800).  The Naim works well with the RS1i and that will be staying.  Just trying to find a combo that's awesome/neatr end game with both.  Time to start auditioning.



 


FWIW it's more likely that a high impedance output will create a high noise floor (and potentially FR issues) in low impedance cans like Grado, where other than synergy, a low impedance output simply requires higher output power to drive a high impedance can. auditioning is the best way to go about it (and the most fun!) 

i know if it was me i'd be looking at the higher power low impedance before i considered a high impedance amp. i currently don't own any high impedance cans so can't offer any real-world comments


----------



## buttons252

I wish some of you were in michigan.  Id really like to hear PS500 or 325i before I plunk down a couple hundred $ on something i dont "need".  I had SR80s and loved them, then moved on to Beyer DT990 pros.  My memory of grado is foggy and im not sure which headphone to get now that i dont have any...


----------



## elmoe

buttons252 said:


> I wish some of you were in michigan.  Id really like to hear PS500 or 325i before I plunk down a couple hundred $ on something i dont "need".  I had SR80s and loved them, then moved on to Beyer DT990 pros.  My memory of grado is foggy and im not sure which headphone to get now that i dont have any...


 
  
 For what it's worth, I like my sr325i way way more than my DT990 pro (even though I still quite like the dt990s).


----------



## MickeyVee

There's a Toronto HeadFi meet at the end of the month and I think someone is bringing an HDVD800 so I will be able to try it.  Will also go out and audtion the WA6 before I decide.
 Yup.. auditioning is the fun part!!
  
 Quote:


ferday said:


>


----------



## jaywillin

mickeyvee said:


> Any comments/comparisons on MAD Ear versus Woo WA6? The Woo is readily available in my city now.


 

 i just recently had a wa6 here and was able to listen to both at the same time. the tubes were stock in the wa6, sylvania's in the mad.
 other than maybe the soundstage being a little larger with the mad, and MAYBE a tad more detail, they were hard to even tell apart.
 it does make me want to try the wa6se , and its hard laying off the one on the sale thread now !
  
 i will add the differences in sound, of the two, minuscule, and could be just my gut talking me into what i was percieving
 on the other hand, build , heft, perceived "quality" and looks, WOO all the way
 not that the mad is cheap, ugly are anything, the woo just oozes class


----------



## buttons252

I remember the SR80 being bright with lots of detail.  but i think soundstage and comfort was hands down DT990.  not to mention stronger bass.  I had my DT990 paired with Fiio E10 with bass boost on.  I also remember not being super impressed with the DT990 without the amp , where as i never used the grados with an amp.


----------



## joseph69

mickeyvee said:


> Thanks all.. the place doesn't do trial purchases so I would have to audition and decide.  I'm hoping that the WA6 will also work well with the HD800.  If I do go this route, I'll aslo get the Sophia Princess.  Other option is the Sennhesier HDVD800/HDVA600 and hope the heck it works well with thr RS1i (output is high imdedance to match with the HD800).  The Naim works well with the RS1i and that will be staying.  Just trying to find a combo that's awesome/neatr end game with both.  Time to start auditioning.


 
 I use the WA6 with my RS1i's (low impedance), and there is absolutely no noise, it is dead silent, and they sound beautiful!
 I also can't comment on using the (high impedance), because I don't own any headphones that need it, and I've never used it at all with the Grados.


----------



## bpcans

Joseph, do you have the Sophia rectifier tube or is your WA6 all stock?


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Joseph, do you have the Sophia rectifier tube or is your WA6 all stock?


 
 Yes I do have the S/P-274B and 6SN7WGT driver tubes. I also have a 1959 Mullard 5V4G/GZ32, which I recently got, that also sound very nice, and I'm waiting for a 1958 Mullard 5AR4/GZ34. I've never tried the stock rectifier tube that came with the WA6 at all. I also have 6EW7 driver tubes that Jack Wu gave me in place of the stock 6DE7, and they sound nice also. I'm also waiting for the 6FD7 (fat bottle) driver tubes from Woo to check them out.
So I never listened to the WA6 with the stock tubes that it comes with at all.


----------



## bassboysam

buttons252 said:


> I wish some of you were in michigan.  Id really like to hear PS500 or 325i before I plunk down a couple hundred $ on something i dont "need".  I had SR80s and loved them, then moved on to Beyer DT990 pros.  My memory of grado is foggy and im not sure which headphone to get now that i dont have any...



 


I think the 325 or 225 would be a better compliment to the DT990. The PS500 is that same style as the DT990, big bass, recessed mids with some treble bite. In my opinon the DT990 does it better than the PS500.


----------



## bassboysam

joseph69 said:


> I use the WA6 with my RS1i's (low impedance), and there is absolutely no noise, it is dead silent, and they sound beautiful!
> I also can't comment on using the (high impedance), because I don't own any headphones that need it, and I've never used it at all with the Grados.



 


+1, i dont have any noise with the WA6 and Grados. But the WA6 is not an OTL amp so it is better suited for low impedance headphones than an OTL tube amp. Having said that I also have a LD MKIII (OTL) and I've never had any issues with it and Grados.


----------



## elmoe

buttons252 said:


> I remember the SR80 being bright with lots of detail.  but i think soundstage and comfort was hands down DT990.  not to mention stronger bass.  I had my DT990 paired with Fiio E10 with bass boost on.  I also remember not being super impressed with the DT990 without the amp , where as i never used the grados with an amp.


 
  
 Yes, but you don't get Grados for soundstage usually (unless you're going for the higher-end ones). Comfort is also obviously better with the DT990 although I find them a little clampy personally. Bass is alot boomier with the DT990 but better quality on the 325i with flat pads (imo).


----------



## whirlwind

thedreamthinker said:


> You said it is close to the LD I+?


 

 The LD1+ is the best bang for the buck.....but the MAD Ear+HD sounds much better...more detailed and way more textured.....the synergy is just pure bliss.......grab a Sylvania 5751 triple mica black plate tube and be done


----------



## TheDreamthinker

whirlwind said:


> The LD1+ is the best bang for the buck.....but the MAD Ear+HD sounds much better...more detailed and way more textured.....the synergy is just pure bliss.......grab a Sylvania 5751 triple mica black plate tube and be done


 
  
 Good to know....
  
 at almost 8 times the price....


----------



## Melvins

Just received my 325is! Been jamming to em through my LD1+ and Fiio e10. Already in love. They add that much needed forwardness that I feel as if my magnums don't really cover. That's not to say I don't love my magnums. I do. I just think that these are a great addition to my small little collection )) 
  
 Anyone else have magnums plus 325is? What're your thoughts?


----------



## MickeyVee

Thanks all for your impressions on the WA6!  I'll go an addition right before the HeadFi meet. The two places are pretty close and I don't think there will be a WA6 at the meet.


----------



## bassboysam

Might be getting a pair of LCD2s tomorrow. Not Grado related I know.


----------



## jaywillin

bassboysam said:


> Might be getting a pair of LCD2s tomorrow. Not Grado related I know.


 

 its cool, you can still be in the club !


----------



## bassboysam

jaywillin said:


> its cool, you can still be in the club !




I would hope so. I still own 4 Grados.


----------



## jaywillin

bassboysam said:


> I would hope so. I still own 4 Grados.


 

 damn, i need to get another !


----------



## fenderf4i

bassboysam said:


> Might be getting a pair of LCD2s tomorrow. Not Grado related I know.




I just ordered a pair to complement my Grado's as well!


----------



## jaywillin

fenderf4i said:


> I just ordered a pair to complement my Grado's as well!


 

 its contagious !!


----------



## HPiper

I got a pair of Rs2i coming. I hope the reviews saying they were very close to the Rs1i were true. I was looking at the headphone shootout thread and amazing (to me at least) the Rs2i scored highest in value over all the Grado's.


----------



## LugBug1

hpiper said:


> I got a pair of Rs2i coming. I hope the reviews saying they were very close to the Rs1i were true. I was looking at the headphone shootout thread and amazing (to me at least) the Rs2i scored highest in value over all the Grado's.


 
 Congrats buddy! 
  
 Heres my RS2's enjoying some morning sun


----------



## swspiers

Hmmm.  I'm wondering if the RS2's are more my style...


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Hmmm.  I'm wondering if the RS2's are more my style...


 

 i know of one sure fire way to find out !


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> i know of one sure fire way to find out !


 
 Yeah.  Wait for you to buy one and then wait for the Special Jay Discount


----------



## TheDreamthinker

hpiper said:


> I got a pair of Rs2i coming. I hope the reviews saying they were very close to the Rs1i were true. I was looking at the headphone shootout thread and amazing (to me at least) the Rs2i scored highest in value over all the Grado's.


 
Would be great to hear some impressions later. 
  
 Nobody seems to be interested in those (or nobody talks about them).
 Sometimes it feels that the Grado line-up only consists of the
  

SR80i  - legendary (or 'my 1st pair of headphones')
SR225i -  bang for buck 
SR325is - too bright / terrible 
RS1i -  awesome 
GS1000i - expensive but great
 ​
...just an impression...


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Yeah.  Wait for you to buy one and then wait for the Special Jay Discount


 

 so far, the rs2i bug hasn't bit !


----------



## bassboysam

thedreamthinker said:


> Would be great to hear some impressions later.
> 
> Nobody seems to be interested in those (or nobody talks about them).
> Sometimes it feels that the Grado line-up only consists of the
> SR80i - (SR225i) - SR325is - RS1i - PS500 - (GS1000i)



 


The SR60i gets lots of love. the SR125i and RS2i seem to be the ugly ducklings at least for the head-fi crowd. I'm sure Grado must be selling enough of them to keep them in production. the PS1000 is just out of most people's reach.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

> The SR60i gets lots of love. the SR125i and RS2i seem to be the ugly ducklings at least for the head-fi crowd. I'm sure Grado must be selling enough of them to keep them in production. the PS1000 is just out of most people's reach.


 
  
 But to be honest, the PS1000 really look very cheap for what they are worth. (not commenting on SQ, never heard them)


----------



## Willieboy

bassboysam said:


> thedreamthinker said:
> 
> 
> > Would be great to hear some impressions later.
> ...


 
 Speaking of Ugly Ducklings, I notice the PS500 does not seem to get too much attention.  I have been thinking about getting a set of Grados and build quality, as well as sound quality are important to me.  The two sets I'm considering are the PS500 and the RS1.i.  There is a $100 price difference between the two, with the PS500 being less expensive.  I cannot audition any Grados so, any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

willieboy said:


> Speaking of Ugly Ducklings, I notice the PS500 does not seem to get too much attention.  I have been thinking about getting a set of Grados and buildd quality, as well as sound quality are important to me.  The two sets I'm considering are the PS500 and the RS1.i.  There is a $100 price difference between the two, with the PS500 being less expensive.  I cannot audition any Grados so, any advice would be appreciated.



 
I usually read that people who actually don't like Grados (= Devils :devil_face, quite like the PS500, because they are more laid-back than all the others.
 
So I would say that people who like Grados (and look for that sound) would rather go for the RS1i. (haven't heard the PS500)


----------



## jaywillin

willieboy said:


> Speaking of Ugly Ducklings, I notice the PS500 does not seem to get too much attention.  I have been thinking about getting a set of Grados and buildd quality, as well as sound quality are important to me.  The two sets I'm considering are the PS500 and the RS1.i.  There is a $100 price difference between the two, with the PS500 being less expensive.  I cannot audition any Grados so, any advice would be appreciated.


 

 i've had the ps500, and i have the rs1i, different sounding cans, but both awesome, the 500, more bass, warmer, not your typical grado sound per se
 the rs1i, some say its the best all round grado, detail, texture, fast,
 i think it comes down to what sound you like
  
 build quality , to me they are about the same, the 500 is heavier, but not heavy, i think most would agree, most folks don't buy grados because
 they appear "high end" i've never had an issue with quality though, and i've bought all mine used


----------



## hsubox

thedreamthinker said:


> willieboy said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of Ugly Ducklings, I notice the PS500 does not seem to get too much attention.  I have been thinking about getting a set of Grados and buildd quality, as well as sound quality are important to me.  The two sets I'm considering are the PS500 and the RS1.i.  There is a $100 price difference between the two, with the PS500 being less expensive.  I cannot audition any Grados so, any advice would be appreciated.
> ...


 
  
 I wouldn't really call the PS500 laid back. It's still in your face, but it definitely seems to be tuned to be more of what "the young kids" want.... bass and treble (though not quite as peaky as some other 'bright' Grados). They are certainly very fun headphones.


----------



## MickeyVee

The PS500 really reminded me of the Senn HD650 without the soundstage.  Personally, I found them dark.


----------



## bbophead

willieboy said:


> bassboysam said:
> 
> 
> > thedreamthinker said:
> ...


 
 Really?  Where in South Texas?  I live in La Grange and I go to Austin for Grado, Audio Systems.  I think there is also a dealer in League City near Houston.  Regardless, one can audition Grado with amazon, thirty day return priviledges no questions.
  
 I've only compared the PS500 with the 325is and found the mid-bass just a little too much on the 500.  Sold it and kept the 325.


----------



## bassboysam

I've said it before but I'll say it again. The RS1 is a unique headphone that totaly defines the grado sound so if you want to experience Grados get the RS1. If you don't like the RS1 you can try the PS500 but at the same time there are a lot of other headphones that do the big bass, recessed mids thing really well, are more affordable and you don't have to put up with Grado's quirky build and quality.


----------



## bassboysam

Having said that, i just traded another non-Grado sounding Grado (the Bushmills) for a pair of LCD 2.2 in Rosewood. Seems to be from 2011 and it came in a very fancy wooden box instead of the current LCD "flight case". Now I just need work to end to go and try them


----------



## SomeGuyDude

The PS500's look really intriguing. I have no way of testing Grado 'phones but it sounds to me like they're exactly what I like out of music (rock-oriented with a lot of bass?). And holy crap you can run the PS500's off of an iPhone??


----------



## bassboysam

someguydude said:


> The PS500's look really intriguing. I have no way of testing Grado 'phones but it sounds to me like they're exactly what I like out of music (rock-oriented with a lot of bass?). And holy crap you can run the PS500's off of an iPhone??



 


yeah but you could also get something like a DT990 or Fidelio X1 and countless others for cheaper....and they would be more comfortable with nicer pads and headbands. People put up with the Grado quirks because they enjoy the Grado sound. if you don't like the Grado sound I don't see any reason to buy a PS500. There is nothing too special or unique about it, unlike the rest of the Grado SR and RS series. (I can't comment on the GS or PS 1000).


----------



## SomeGuyDude

bassboysam said:


> someguydude said:
> 
> 
> > The PS500's look really intriguing. I have no way of testing Grado 'phones but it sounds to me like they're exactly what I like out of music (rock-oriented with a lot of bass?). And holy crap you can run the PS500's off of an iPhone??
> ...


 
  
 Well, per my avatar I'm wearing a pair of VModa M100's that I love to bits. I'm just looking for MORE of it (eventually). I'm not a stickler for nice pads and headbands, hell I didn't even mind the notoriously uncomfortable Beats Mixrs. 
  
 Wasn't exactly in love with the Beyer DT770, unless these are completely night and day. I admit also that the PS550s look significantly more portable.


----------



## elmoe

I wouldn't say night & day, I believe all Beyers in the DT line have the same drivers, but the DT990 do sound more refined than the DT770. If you didn't like the 770 though, I doubt the 990s would be a good fit.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

PS500s are still have Grado's blood inside, I think they're made to people who listen to Top 40 mainstream songs but love Grado's presentation.
  
 My most favourite are still MS-Pro/RS1i though.


----------



## Porteroso

willieboy said:


> Speaking of Ugly Ducklings, I notice the PS500 does not seem to get too much attention.  I have been thinking about getting a set of Grados and buildd quality, as well as sound quality are important to me.  The two sets I'm considering are the PS500 and the RS1.i.  There is a $100 price difference between the two, with the PS500 being less expensive.  I cannot audition any Grados so, any advice would be appreciated.


 
 I have the SR80is, and I'll be getting the PS500s any day now. The RS1s are basically what the sr80s strive to be, at least that's what everyone says. So I'll be going from an aggressive grado signature, to a much more balanced signature, though everyone says the PS500s still retain the grado sound, just not the bright highs.
  
 Honestly that's the main draw of the PS500s to me. At times, possibly when I'm drinking too much, and I'm listening to more modern music, I really like to feel the impact of alot of the newer stuff. Yes, I will listen to lady gaga upon occasion, maybe even a (oh no he didnnnnn) rap song... Only when drinking. Anyways I find that I often have to turn the music up to hear what I know is in the music, and I can tell that the highs really are starting to impact my long term hearing. It's worth 600 bucks I completely do not have for headphones to keep my hearing good while I'm young, and still be able to listen to music like I want to.
  
 Anyways, long post, but that's my rationale. I'm pretty sure the PS500s will pretty much be my dream can, and the only thing from now on will be save up the 3k from the Woo 5-LE, then another k for the tube upgrades, then another k for a good dac, then another k for good cd/vinyl players.... So I'm not out of the woods quite yet, in fact I'm about 10% in, but we will see here in a few days.
  
 By the way, I ordered from grado's 4yourears site, and I don't recommend it. If you order from Woo, same price, and you get a free headphone stand that looks nice. 4yourears is taking forever to ship them to me. They gave me a tracking number, and marked the order shipped, but usps hasn't received the package yet, which makes me sad. I guess they printed the label off and never took it to the post office, and here I am 5 days later  I'll call them tomorrow and yell at them some. I don't mind paying full price and getting no kickback, because I enjoy paying full price for great things, but at least they could ship them when they say they will.
  
 Oops, didn't mean to rant quite like that. Sorry.


----------



## bbophead

Oh man, great post!
  
 So sorry Grado has a dunce in the shipping department, or, maybe it's another dunce up the chain.
  
 Look forward to your impressions of the 500.
  
 I've got my opinions.  Hope to hear (read) yours.


----------



## Willieboy

themiddlesky said:


> PS500s are still have Grado's blood inside, I think they're made to people who listen to Top 40 mainstream songs but love Grado's presentation.
> 
> My most favourite are still MS-Pro/RS1i though.


 

 Do you have both the MSPro and the RS1is Sky?  If so, could you compare their sounds?
  
 Thanks,
  
 Bill


----------



## bearFNF

porteroso said:


> I have the SR80is, and I'll be getting the PS500s any day now. The RS1s are basically what the sr80s strive to be, at least that's what everyone says. So I'll be going from an aggressive grado signature, to a much more balanced signature, though everyone says the PS500s still retain the grado sound, just not the bright highs.
> 
> Honestly that's the main draw of the PS500s to me. At times, possibly when I'm drinking too much, and I'm listening to more modern music, I really like to feel the impact of alot of the newer stuff. Yes, I will listen to lady gaga upon occasion, maybe even a (oh no he didnnnnn) rap song... Only when drinking. Anyways I find that I often have to turn the music up to hear what I know is in the music, and I can tell that the highs really are starting to impact my long term hearing. It's worth 600 bucks I completely do not have for headphones to keep my hearing good while I'm young, and still be able to listen to music like I want to.
> 
> ...


 
 I like the PS500's the best so far, 325's were to bright for me, RS1's were meh..., I also like the iGrado for work, really sounding good driven by my studio V 3rd.
  


bbophead said:


> Oh man, great post!
> 
> So sorry Grado has a dunce in the shipping department, or, maybe it's another dunce up the chain.
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah, I had issues with ordering from them too, they must have forgot to ship my order till I called them, then magically I got a shipping notice an hour later...and an apology for it taking so long, which was nice.


----------



## bassboysam

Fancy


----------



## swspiers

Oh Man, Sams sporting a set of planars!
  
 Are these your first, or have you tried other sets?


----------



## bbophead

Been there ........
  
 Hope they sound great!


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> Oh Man, Sams sporting a set of planars!
> 
> Are these your first, or have you tried other sets?




A friend has a pair of he400s that I've listened to quite often but I've never owned planars. These are a lot more refined and even sounding than the he400. 

But both the WA6 and MKIII are struggling. Volume is fine but definitely missing dynamics. A new amp will have to wait though.

Not as warm sounding as many claim and while the bass goes deep it's not very punchy but that could also be amp related.


----------



## brokenthumb

bassboysam said:


> A friend has a pair of he400s that I've listened to quite often but I've never owned planars. These are a lot more refined and even sounding than the he400.
> 
> But both the WA6 and MKIII are struggling. Volume is fine but definitely missing dynamics. A new amp will have to wait though.
> 
> Not as warm sounding as many claim and while the bass goes deep it's not very punchy but that could also be amp related.


 
  
 To my ears, I never really found the HE-400, HE-500, or LCD-2 that dynamic.  They are crystal clear with a black background but I always feel they are missing the excitement of the dynamic headphones I've owned.   Whenever I would compare the planars to the PS500 or HD650/HD800 the dynamic cans would always have a more exciting sound.


----------



## ferday

bassboysam said:


> Fancy




So nice. These are my coveted headphones...for now I'll have to stick with my 400's and save up funds...my grados get 70% of the head time at home anyways


----------



## swspiers

brokenthumb said:


> To my ears, I never really found the HE-400, HE-500, or LCD-2 that dynamic.  They are crystal clear with a black background but I always feel they are missing the excitement of the dynamic headphones I've owned.   Whenever I would compare the planars to the PS500 or HD650/HD800 the dynamic cans would always have a more exciting sound.


 

 Yeah, I had the same issue with the HE-5LE's for a while.  Then I ran them off the speaker taps of my Marantz receiver, and it was a whole different level.  Even my Alpha Dogs (which get 70% of my listening time), which are easier to drive, do best with a lot of current.  With the right amp, planars are capable of tremendous excitement.
  
 Ever since I traded for Jay's Burson Soloist, I have all the excitement I need, with both Grado's and my Alpha's.


----------



## bpcans

bassboysam said:


> Fancy
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Very nice! I know the Audeze LCD-X's are all the rage, but maybe I'll get some LCD-3's just because they have an exotic wood ring around the drivers, and they would be a suitable companion for my RS1i's.


----------



## HPiper

Based on what I have read I think I would go with an HE-6 if I got a planar phone. With the right amp (whatever that may be) they are said to come real close to HD800/Stax sound quality. Otherwise I'd get a pair of HE-500 now while they are still available and try to convince myself they sound just as good as HE-6's.
   Unfortunately for me I continue to run into these reviews of the GS1000i where the reviewer just RAVES about how musical they sound, especially with classical and jazz, which is what I mostly listen to. I hate this hobby...I know Joseph didn't like them so much but still ....


----------



## ferday

hpiper said:


> Based on what I have read I think I would go with an HE-6 if I got a planar phone. With the right amp (whatever that may be) they are said to come real close to HD800/Stax sound quality. Otherwise I'd get a pair of HE-500 now while they are still available and try to convince myself they sound just as good as HE-6's.
> Unfortunately for me I continue to run into these reviews of the GS1000i where the reviewer just RAVES about how musical they sound, especially with classical and jazz, which is what I mostly listen to. I hate this hobby...I know Joseph didn't like them so much but still ....




I will say there's something special about planars (I.e. Something I can't describe and therefore maybe not real...) that no dynamics I've ever heard can reproduce (the insane flat bass response and flat impedance curves for starters). There's also something special about grados in the dynamic world, and I'm very happy I can have both. In my mind I have the best dynamics I'll ever want (rs1) now it's time to chase a high end planar...and I suppose after that it's electrostats LOL


----------



## bassboysam

How does the impedance curve affect the sound?


----------



## bpcans

ferday said:


> In my mind I have the best dynamics I'll ever want (rs1) now it's time to chase a high end planar...and I suppose after that it's electrostats LOL


+1. Now it's on to some Stax-009's.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

willieboy said:


> Do you have both the MSPro and the RS1is Sky?  If so, could you compare their sounds?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bill




Grado RS1i has more forward and narrower presentation with more impact. It sounds slight warmer too in midrange area. This is what people call "Grado soul" I guess.

Alessando MS-Pro sounds more relax, if RS1i is like sit on stage with singer than MS Pro like sit in first row. What I like the most about ms pro is how clear their midrange, definitely clearer than rs1i and any other grado's current line up except gs1000i and ps1000i. Soundstage wise also better than rs1i, though I think the newest batch ms2i has bigger soundstage but less refine sounding.

If I have to pick a Grado as my main headphone, I will pick the ms pro definitely.


----------



## ferday

bassboysam said:


> How does the impedance curve affect the sound?




It affects the amplifier in how it views the load. The impedance is also linked to phase angle. Does it affect the sound? I don't know, I doubt it. It's probably not audible if it does. But it could have consequences to amp synergy...


----------



## HPiper

ferday said:


> I will say there's something special about planars (I.e. Something I can't describe and therefore maybe not real...) that no dynamics I've ever heard can reproduce (the insane flat bass response and flat impedance curves for starters). There's also something special about grados in the dynamic world, and I'm very happy I can have both. In my mind I have the best dynamics I'll ever want (rs1) now it's time to chase a high end planar...and I suppose after that it's electrostats LOL


 

 I heard some Stax phones and I liked most everything about them except the bass, you could hear it just fine, but you couldn't feel it at all. Made them sound a bit too polite IMO. They are, however, extremely clear sounding, as if they somehow removed every last iota of distortion from the sound. A lot like the planars, it is a sound I think you would have to get used to. The person who owns those Stax phones, usually listens to music on his RS1i's if that tells you anything.


----------



## walczyk

Posting to say I love my PS500's, and I prefer the sound with the G-cushions and the added comfort. It is very forward sounding while also having good bass reproduction. I put on my MS-1's to compare and the bass just sounded like the diaphragm shuddering, very bad. I may like the RS1i's more if I ever heard them, but I wanted something more balanced so I got these, and they are just great. I imagine electronic music sounds better in these than the RS1i's. Note the G-Cushions creates a more isolating sound, as in less leakage around your ears so it's somewhat louder. These took $500 out my wallet, and I'm a grad student, so I have no idea when I'll be buying another pair of cans, but I love these a lot.


----------



## whirlwind

bassboysam said:


> Fancy


 
  
 Congrats.....nice cans, indeed.
  
 Are these LCD 2.1 ?        I am thinking so because of the straight  connectors and the wood case.
  
 I am also going for a pair of planars soon....but I am waiting for the HiFiMan HE560i....mainly because of the weight and fact that they amp much easier.
  
 Love the look of the LCD though.......go grab an amp with lots of power.
  
 Are they rosewood ?


----------



## bassboysam

whirlwind said:


> Congrats.....nice cans, indeed.
> 
> Are these LCD 2.1 ?        I am thinking so because of the straight  connectors and the wood case.
> 
> ...




I was told they are from the first batch of 2.2 purchased in august 2011 so that lines up. It also has the ribbon cable which I believe the rev 1 did not have. I'll email Audeze to confirm. 

They are rosewood.


----------



## jaywillin

bassboysam said:


> Fancy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 swanky !


----------



## jaywillin

bassboysam said:


> A friend has a pair of he400s that I've listened to quite often but I've never owned planars. These are a lot more refined and even sounding than the he400.
> 
> But both the WA6 and MKIII are struggling. Volume is fine but definitely missing dynamics. A new amp will have to wait though.
> 
> Not as warm sounding as many claim and while the bass goes deep it's not very punchy but that could also be amp related.


 

 a used lyr, or asgard , pretty reasonable, when the time comes


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Congrats.....nice cans, indeed.
> 
> Are these LCD 2.1 ?        I am thinking so because of the straight  connectors and the wood case.
> 
> ...


 

 i'm with whirlwind on this, i had the 2.2, connectors are different, and 2.1 had wood, straight connectors, but its possible they went 2.2, and a little later changed the connectors, email audeze, with your serial number, did it come with the graph ?


----------



## jaywillin

walczyk said:


> Posting to say I love my PS500's, and I prefer the sound with the G-cushions and the added comfort. It is very forward sounding while also having good bass reproduction. I put on my MS-1's to compare and the bass just sounded like the diaphragm shuddering, very bad. I may like the RS1i's more if I ever heard them, but I wanted something more balanced so I got these, and they are just great. I imagine electronic music sounds better in these than the RS1i's. Note the G-Cushions creates a more isolating sound, as in less leakage around your ears so it's somewhat louder. These took $500 out my wallet, and I'm a grad student, so I have no idea when I'll be buying another pair of cans, but I love these a lot.


 

 the 500 is a great grado for sure


----------



## bassboysam

jaywillin said:


> i'm with whirlwind on this, i had the 2.2, connectors are different, and 2.1 had wood, straight connectors, but its possible they went 2.2, and a little later changed the connectors, email audeze, with your serial number, did it come with the graph ?




Yes it came with the graph


----------



## bassboysam

jaywillin said:


> a used lyr, or asgard , pretty reasonable, when the time comes




Why Asgard? The Magni has the same power @ 50 ohms, especially if I don't need the preamp feature on the A2.

Lyr is on top of my list but I'd also like to experiment with speaker amps like the Emotiva mini or some vintage amps.


----------



## jaywillin

bassboysam said:


> Yes it came with the graph


 

 my graph had the date of when it was measured
 if you email audeze, they can give you all the pertinent info


----------



## swspiers

bassboysam said:


> Why Asgard? The Magni has the same power @ 50 ohms, especially if I don't need the preamp feature on the A2.
> 
> Lyr is on top of my list but I'd also like to experiment with speaker amps like the Emotiva mini or some vintage amps.


 

 +1 on the Emotiva and vintage amps


----------



## jaywillin

bassboysam said:


> Why Asgard? The Magni has the same power @ 50 ohms, especially if I don't need the preamp feature on the A2.
> 
> Lyr is on top of my list but I'd also like to experiment with speaker amps like the Emotiva mini or some vintage amps.


 

 i had just tried the asgard with my 2, and it was pretty good, the lyr way better
 actually, the emotiva would be my first suggestion really, i hadn't though about it
 there is a used one now on the sale forum, with cables, for about 300 something
 150 without cables
  
 and the lyr is really, really good, from there , you really have to spend quite a bit more to get better


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> +1 on the Emotiva and vintage amps


 

 or if some one would sell a soloist really cheap ! lol


----------



## jaywillin

the alpha dog is scheduled to  arrive today , we'll see


----------



## swspiers

Guys- this is another reason I read this thread every day.  We are all gushing over various non-Grado cans, and they seem to be viewed as complimentary.
  
 Nicely done!


----------



## bassboysam

I personally don't understand the menatlity of "all my headphones have to sound the same" or all my gear has to be neutral. I like to change it up often.

Here is my current headphone line-up
SR80i
SR225i
SR325is
RS1
Fidelio X1
ATH-AD2000X
Denon D2000
LCD-2


yes there is a definite lean towards Grados but I also have headphones that are the exact opposite of Grados like the X1s.


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> or if some one would sell a soloist really cheap ! lol


----------



## TheDreamthinker

bassboysam said:


> I personally don't understand the menatlity of "all my headphones have to sound the same" or all my gear has to be neutral. I like to change it up often.
> 
> Here is my current headphone line-up
> SR80i
> ...




People use/buy Grados because they have something which no other headphone maker offers. And if you like the sound you often are quite hooked.

For example, my current portable iem is the RE-262, which people call legendary for the price. I bought it based on recommendations. Now i have owned it for 2 years (3rd replacement, flew to Shanghai to get them replaced, bad Customer Service) - no rant intended and can now say that i do NOT like the sound. From that point i noticed that i would probably always be (more or less) come back to Grado-ish sound.

TL;DR: Grados are addictive and awesome.


----------



## stacker45

I had the chance to listen to LCD-3 at the Montréal Hi-Fi show, and the best way I can describe how they sound is, like nails on a blackboard, I thought that my ears would start to bleed if I didn't take them off.
  
 I'm sure that I had you going there for a second. Anyone that knows me, knows, that I think that Audeze in general, and the LCD-3 in particular, are all good sounding headphones.
  
 That being said, I know that this will sound silly to some of you, but, the reason that I only own Grados, is because I know myself, and if I'd venture outside of the Grados brand, I'd want to own all the best headphones from other manufacturers. So I'm sure I don't have to tell you that this would be a VERY expensive proposition.
  
 So, in the end, I'm protecting myself, from myself, if that makes any sense.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

stacker45 said:


> I had the chance to listen to LCD-3 at the Montréal Hi-Fi show, and the best way I can describe how they sound is, like nails on a blackboard, I thought that my ears would start to bleed if I didn't take them off.
> 
> I'm sure that I had you going there for a second. Anyone that knows me, knows, that I think that Audeze in general, and the LCD-3 in particular, are all good sounding headphones.
> 
> ...


 
  
 You do know that you have a PS1000, a GS1000 and a HP1000 lying around, don't you?
  
Just saying....


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> I had the chance to listen to LCD-3 at the Montréal Hi-Fi show, and the best way I can describe how they sound is, like nails on a blackboard, I thought that my ears would start to bleed if I didn't take them off.
> 
> I'm sure that I had you going there for a second. Anyone that knows me, knows, that I think that Audeze in general, and the LCD-3 in particular, are all good sounding headphones.
> 
> ...


 
 a lesson i should learn !


----------



## TheDreamthinker

jaywillin said:


> a lesson i should learn !


 
  
 But once we are here, we are stuck for life...


----------



## stacker45

Sorry, still can't use the quote function, I'm working on that.
  
 To answer Thedreamthinker, yes, I do know that I own  the HP/GS/PS1000, what's your point?


----------



## TheDreamthinker

stacker45 said:


> Sorry, still can't use the quote function, I'm working on that.
> 
> To answer Thedreamthinker, yes, I do know that I own  the HP/GS/PS1000, what's your point?


 
  
 Just funny hearing that from someone with a pricy collection is quite interesting.
  
 Not meant to be insulting in any way.


----------



## swspiers

thedreamthinker said:


> Just funny hearing that from someone with a pricy collection is quite interesting.
> 
> Not meant to be insulting in any way.


 

 And Stacker, you do have a very nice collection.  I mean, REALLY nice...


----------



## jaywillin

thedreamthinker said:


> You do know that you have a PS1000, a GS1000 and a HP1000 lying around, don't you?
> 
> Just saying....


 

 i totally get stackers point, i had intended to stick with just grado's, and be done
 well, then i decided one "complimentary" headphone, then the next thing i know
 hifimans, audezes, alpha dogs(just arrived today) have come, some gone.
 it would have been cheaper to just get a ps1000, than all thoose "other" headphones
 now, i have loved every minute of it, and at some point, the alpha, or one of the other
 headphones i have will be sold i'm sure
  and i'm not defending the stackers comment, just saying i can relate,
 and i can see what you're saying too, i didn't see it it as being a snipe or anything
 , now, back to some tunes !


----------



## swspiers

I myself NEED to have the best sound possible.  for now, that's the Alpha Dogs.  I will have the HD800, maybe even some Stax down the road.
  
 But like most of you, I will probably always have a Grado.  Even the Dogs don't bring the magic to rawk geetar like my 225i's


----------



## bpcans

swspiers said:


> And Stacker, you do have a very nice collection.  I mean, REALLY nice...


+1


----------



## TheDreamthinker

swspiers said:


> And Stacker, you do have a very nice collection.  I mean, REALLY nice...


 
  
 i can feel the envy....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 +1


----------



## stacker45

That's exactly what I meant, jaywillin. as I have said many times before, I'm a Grado fan, not a fanboy, and evry spring I have the chance to hear many wonderful sounding headphones, the likes of T1, HE500/6, LCD-2/3, HD800, 007/009 etc.... 
  
 Oh!, and thanks Thedreamthinker, you gave me a reason to go through my reciepts, and pull out the ones from things that I don't own anymore.
  
 But since I went through all this trouble, here's a list of my headphones, and amps  the price I have paid for each, here we go.
  
 Headphones
  
 SR80i..........$112.00, bought new in 2012,
 HP1000.......$350.00, bought used in 2009,
 GS1000.......$875.00, bought new in 2006,
 PS1000........$1462.00, bought new  in 2010,
 Bushmills X..$395.00, bought new in 2013
  
 Total............ $3194.00
  
 Amps
  
 Musical Fidelity X-CAN V2...$375.00, bought new in 2002
 Little Dot 1+..........................$116.00, bought new in 2013
 Little Dot 1+..........................$116.00, bought new in 2013
 Grado HPA-2........................$925.00, bought used in 2013
  
 Total......................................$1532.00
  
 Grand total............................$4626.00
  
 All, but the Bushmills were bought at a brick an mortar, autorised Grado dealer. 
  
 So, as you can see, that might be enough to buy me a new pair of Stax 009. I'm no Stax expert, but from what I have seen, people seem to be spending about $2500.00, and more on amps to drive them properly.
  
 I almost forgot I also pulled the reciept from a pair of PS500.00, that I had for about two weeks. They were new at the same dealer, and I had paid $510.00, for them.
  
 I hope I haven't bored anyone with all these numbers.


----------



## bbophead

Be vewy, vewy caweful about stats.  It's a very different texture.  Is it better?  Prolly just different.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

stacker45 said:


> That's exactly what I meant, jaywillin. as I have said many times before, I'm a Grado fan, not a fanboy, and evry spring I have the chance to hear many wonderful sounding headphones, the likes of T1, HE500/6, LCD-2/3, HD800, 007/009 etc....
> 
> Oh!, and thanks Thedreamthinker, you gave me a reason to go through my reciepts, and pull out the ones from things that I don't own anymore.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I am sorry in case I insulted you in any way.
 I just thought that the HP1000 were more expensive than 350$..
  
 That's all...


----------



## jaywillin

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 didn't bore me at all, now i don't feel so bad ! lol


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45.....I see you point and it makes sense to me,
  
 Jay......you can breath easy, my friend......and feel much better for sure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 In my opinion guys, once you get to audiophile headphones....nothing that I have tried, has ever sounded bad.....they just sound different.
  
 It could be very easy to like them all.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> stacker45.....I see you point and it makes sense to me,
> 
> Jay......you can breath easy, my friend......and feel much better for sure
> 
> ...


 
 its like ice cream, i love ice cream, and i love more than one or two flavors !!


----------



## LugBug1

Yeah I've been to planar and back but none that I've heard stack up against the best dynamic hp. And in fact for my preference gimme an RS1 over an HE500 or LCD2 any day. They are nice, smooth and detailed, but just too boring... Not very dynamic... And heavy... Risky with quality... High maintenance with amps...
  
 Also switching between an LCD2 and a typical Grado will be far too contrasting imo. A few days of adjustment will be needed every time. It will be like switching a light on and off on the music.


----------



## swspiers

lugbug1 said:


> Yeah I've been to planar and back but none that I've heard stack up against the best dynamic hp. And in fact for my preference gimme an RS1 over an HE500 or LCD2 any day. They are nice, smooth and detailed, but just too boring... Not very dynamic... And heavy... Risky with quality... High maintenance with amps...
> 
> Also switching between an LCD2 and a typical Grado will be far too contrasting imo. A few days of adjustment will be needed every time. It will be like switching a light on and off on the music.


 
 I feel like a broken record, but the Alpha Dog in my experience resolved all of those problems you just mentioned with planars. I find them to be dynamic, involving, resolving and in general: amazing.  And I personally have no adjustment between the AD's and my Grado's.  This was not the case with the HE-5LE.


----------



## fenderf4i

lugbug1 said:


> Also switching between an LCD2 and a typical Grado will be far too contrasting imo. A few days of adjustment will be needed every time. It will be like switching a light on and off on the music.




Right, because it takes *days* worth of adjustment to switch between my Grado's, then my speaker system, then my car stereo. Get real.


----------



## LugBug1

fenderf4i said:


> Right, because it takes *days* worth of adjustment to switch between my Grado's, then my speaker system, then my car stereo. Get real.


 
 Erm... Do you want to re-read my post guys? 
  
 I have to assume that you have both owned the LCD2 otherwise I can't continue this conversation.


----------



## LugBug1

Actually I've just checked. No LCD2's. 
  
 Adding speakers and a car stereo into a discussion about contrasting headphones has no relevance at all. Nevermind... I'm off to get real.


----------



## swspiers

fenderf4i said:


> Right, because it takes *days* worth of adjustment to switch between my Grado's, then my speaker system, then my car stereo. Get real.


 
 Dude, we usually don't do the snarky "I'm smarter than you and you're dumb" attitude here that one finds in other parts of Headfi.  It's kinda like putting catsup on our Wheaties...


----------



## LugBug1

swspiers said:


> I feel like a broken record, but the Alpha Dog in my experience resolved all of those problems you just mentioned with planars. I find them to be dynamic, involving, resolving and in general: amazing.  And I personally have no adjustment between the AD's and my Grado's.  This was not the case with the HE-5LE.


 
 Cheers bud  
  
 I'd really like to hear the AD's. I've read very good things about them.


----------



## fenderf4i

lugbug1 said:


> Actually I've just checked. No LCD2's.
> 
> Adding speakers and a car stereo into a discussion about contrasting headphones has no relevance at all. Nevermind... I'm off to get real.




Uh, yeah, I do own LCD-2's. I guess you didn't dig around enough while you were in my house "checking" if I own them.


----------



## elmoe

lugbug1 said:


> Cheers bud
> 
> I'd really like to hear the AD's. I've read very good things about them.


 
  
 I'm surprised you didn't like the LCD-2. I was going to buy a pair soon. What did you use to amp them? Perhaps it didn't pack enough punch to get em to sound dynamic?


----------



## MickeyVee

I actually find switching between the RS1i and HD800 in the same session or even the same song works for me and can be some fun. No adjustment time for me needed. Easy to switch also - just change my output device on the Mac. 
 MacMini > Naim > HD800 or
 MacMini > Dragonfly > Vali > RS1i
 Had the HE500 for a couple of months - found them technically very good and smooth but in the end, boring.
  
 Quote:


lugbug1 said:


> Also switching between an LCD2 and a typical Grado will be far too contrasting imo. A few days of adjustment will be needed every time. It will be like switching a light on and off on the music.


----------



## LugBug1

elmoe said:


> I'm surprised you didn't like the LCD-2. I was going to buy a pair soon. What did you use to amp them? Perhaps it didn't pack enough punch to get em to sound dynamic?


 
 I do like them! Just not nearly as much as Grado's or other dynamics. Amp wise they are actually very easy to drive compared to other planars. I tried them with Audio gd c2.2 Asgard, Magni, X can v3 tube hybrid, Necosoundlabs V3. Mistral tube hybrid. And as has been documented many times they are amp whores. They really don't mind what they are plugged into. 
  


> I actually find switching between the RS1i and HD800 in the same session or even the same song works for me and can be some fun. No adjustment time for me needed.


 
 Exactly the same here with my RS2 and HD800


----------



## LugBug1

I am on the right thread aren't I? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
  
 I feel I should elaborate on why I prefer Grado's (namely RS1 &2) over the LCD2's. 
  
 I spent a long time with the LCD2.2 and it was my fave hp for about a year. It is/was fantastic with Jazz! I love Jazz but its not the only music I listen to. Every time I wanted to listen to something that requires a little more attack and  space/air I couldn't enjoy it. They sounded restricted and compressed in comparison to a RS1 or K702, DT880. hd650 for e.g which I also owned at the time. The wall of sound of the LCD2 just doesn't have the dynamics that a good open dynamic headphone can give you.
  
 The LCD2's can be amazing with acoustic, Jazz and some bass orientated electronic music. But they are just too dull and compressed sounding to fully appreciate rock and strings (orchestral music) ime. They don't have the air to give you a realistic image of an orchestra. Plus every other headphone I tried along side them sounded too bright in comparison. I learned to appreciate the rolled off treble of the Audeze, but this came at the expense of not being able to listen to other headphones without having a long period of adjustment. So I solely listened to the Audeze for many months.. And a lot of Jazz was listened too..
  
 Long story short... I sold them for the HD800 and have never looked back. If I could afford to, I would still own a pair for my love of old Jazz recordings. 
  
 In contrast to the smoother, warmer and seductive (chocolatey) sound of the LCD2, I find Grado's are also very good with Jazz. Especially the wood ones. The timbre's produced are much more 'life-like' and real. I 'feel' the music more. They have more punch and the plicks and plops of the double bass is very satisfying for e.g. Grado's are defo more detailed and add more texture to the instruments. Grado's are more holographic while the LCD2's are more flat screen.  
  
 Hope this helps


----------



## elmoe

It helps thank you but I think I will still buy a pair and try them out. I wasn't a big fan of the HD800 when I tried them out. They certainly are good headphones but seemed very pricey for what they offered.


----------



## LugBug1

elmoe said:


> It helps thank you but I think I will still buy a pair and try them out. I wasn't a big fan of the HD800 when I tried them out. They certainly are good headphones but seemed very pricey for what they offered.


 
 Of course, its all subjective buddy  
  
 I also agree that the HD800 are over priced. But I would argue that you get a lot more sound quality for your money than the LCD2's at their current price.
  
 Also, the HD800's are _that_ transparent, if you didn't like what you heard - it will have been the amp that you didn't care for  They don't really have a 'sound'. The only characteristic that could be used in reference (imo) is the imaging and soundstage. Everything else is a clean window. (apart from one very little peak at 6khz)  But I suppose that's what you pay for.


----------



## jaywillin

lugbug1 said:


> Erm... Do you want to re-read my post guys?
> 
> I have to assume that you have both owned the LCD2 otherwise I can't continue this conversation.


 

 i've owned the lcd2, and own the lcdx, and i now have the alpha dog
 the first time i put a planar on, the lcd2, it sounded bad to me, muddy, slow, think, warm, whatever you'd want to call it
 but i stuck with it, and as it turned out, after a week or more, it wasn't so bad, and enough good was there
 that i gave the x a whirl. muuuuuuuuuch better right out of the box. still takes a little time for my ears, brain, hearing to adjust
 to the two different sound signatures, depending on how long i've spent with a particular can.
 now, the alpha dog, very much different story, gotta go with swspiers on this one, he's right on target !
 if you are a grado head, and would like to try a planar, the alpha would be a great place to start, its certainly
  
 so i'm with you too mr bug, there a lot to psycho-accoustics !
 cheaper than the lcd x, and better than the hifiman he-5le, which is pretty damn good itself, i liked it more than the lcd2.2


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i've owned the lcd2, and own the lcdx, and i now have the alpha dog
> the first time i put a planar on, the lcd2, it sounded bad to me, muddy, slow, think, warm, whatever you'd want to call it
> but i stuck with it, and as it turned out, after a week or more, it wasn't so bad, and enough good was there
> that i gave the x a whirl. muuuuuuuuuch better right out of the box. still takes a little time for my ears, brain, hearing to adjust
> ...


 
 So Jay, you are enjoying the Alpha Dogs?


----------



## hsubox

I'm at the Audeze booth at SXSW right now listening to the LCD-X/C. Gotta say, I enjoy the XC a lot more than any of the other Audezes. The highs are a bit shrill and peaky, in direct contrast to the closed-closet-door darkness of the LCD2. Definitely more lively. 

And I got a free sticker!


----------



## bassboysam

hsubox said:


> I'm at the Audeze booth at SXSW right now listening to the LCD-X/C. Gotta say, I enjoy the XC a lot more than any of the other Audezes. The highs are a bit shrill and peaky, in direct contrast to the closed-closet-door darkness of the LCD2. Definitely more lively.
> 
> And I got a free sticker!


ask them why they're not responding to my email. Grado gets back to me within 24 hours


----------



## LugBug1

jaywillin said:


> i've owned the lcd2, and own the lcdx, and i now have the alpha dog
> the first time i put a planar on, the lcd2, it sounded bad to me, muddy, slow, think, warm, whatever you'd want to call it
> but i stuck with it, and as it turned out, after a week or more, it wasn't so bad, and enough good was there
> that i gave the x a whirl. muuuuuuuuuch better right out of the box. still takes a little time for my ears, brain, hearing to adjust
> ...


 
 I'm probs gonna have to wait quite a while to hear the AD's. But hear them I will! There's never meets near me and I'd be surprised If anyone in the uk owns a pair. 
  
 One thing I did notice with the LCD2's. They always sounded better after I'd been wearing them for at least 15 mins. The large leather pads heat up and mold to your face. Infact they stick to your face when you try and remove them if you've had them on a long while haha.
  
 I'd also be willing to give the X's a try if money wasn't such a concern at the mo. If they share the brilliant bass qualities of the LCD2 with a more balanced top end then I think I'd be happy. 
  





  
 (But for now, listening to my RS2's with some modern Jazz recordings and I'm not left wanting anything...!)


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> So Jay, you are enjoying the Alpha Dogs?


 

 yes, so far, its just been a day, but like swspiers said, the typical things we grado folks don't like about planars, the alpha doesn't have


----------



## jaywillin

hsubox said:


> I'm at the Audeze booth at SXSW right now listening to the LCD-X/C. Gotta say, I enjoy the XC a lot more than any of the other Audezes. The highs are a bit shrill and peaky, in direct contrast to the closed-closet-door darkness of the LCD2. Definitely more lively.
> 
> *And I got a free sticker!*


 
 yeah, mine WAS NOT free !! lol
  
 but since i paid so much for the sticker, the headphone was free !! lol


----------



## elmoe

So many choices so little money...


----------



## hsubox

bassboysam said:


> ask them why they're not responding to my email. Grado gets back to me within 24 hours




They didn't seem too interested in chatting.


----------



## Porteroso

Just got the PS500s, been listening to them for 5 minutes now... Oh god this is not what I thought I was getting. Detail, clarity is impressive, but soundstage really isn't an improvement over the SR80i.... Not really at all. Somehow manages to be a little more confined, while sounding a little bit more airy. AND SWEET JESUS THE SIBILANCE. Not cool. I might need some serious breakin time. Of course the Sr80is mellowed out, so hopefully these will too.
  
 edit: The funny thing about this is that a tube amp would essentially solve the problem.... I bet alot of you are listening to high end grados on tube amps aren't you... A little rolloff on the highs, a little liquidity to the mids, and these would be great. &(#*^#($&@(%*_#^ I'm about to spend alot more money


----------



## CH23

porteroso said:


> Just got the PS500s, been listening to them for 5 minutes now... Oh god this is not what I thought I was getting. Detail, clarity is impressive, but soundstage really isn't an improvement over the SR80i.... Not really at all. Somehow manages to be a little more confined, while sounding a little bit more airy. AND SWEET JESUS THE SIBILANCE. Not cool. I might need some serious breakin time. Of course the Sr80is mellowed out, so hopefully these will too.




Seems more like your source isn't the best?


----------



## elmoe

porteroso said:


> edit: The funny thing about this is that a tube amp would essentially solve the problem.... I bet alot of you are listening to high end grados on tube amps aren't you... A little rolloff on the highs, a little liquidity to the mids, and these would be great. &(#*^#($&@(%*_#^ I'm about to spend alot more money


 
  




  
 A good, treble heavy Grado + tubes is pretty much the most fun sound I've heard yet.


----------



## JoeDoe

elmoe said:


> A good, treble heavy Grado + tubes is pretty much the most fun sound I've heard yet.


 
 Amen!


----------



## bbophead

joedoe said:


> elmoe said:
> 
> 
> > A good, treble heavy Grado + tubes is pretty much the most fun sound I've heard yet.
> ...


 
 See avatar.


----------



## Porteroso

ch23 said:


> Seems more like your source isn't the best?


 
 Definitely not the best, but it's not adding this much unwanted sibilance. I did edit in, a decent tube amp might solve the problem. I'm not home so I can't get to my flacs and cds, so the real test will be then, but right now it's like everything is coming out of a tin speaker. The more I listen though I think they'll mellow out with time. And a tube amp.
  
 On that subject, anyone have a WA6? I can't decide if I'm going to just save up hardcore for the WA5le, or go ahead and get an inbetween amp. Guy on the forum was selling a wa6 for a good price, and I bet I wouldn't really lose any money once I resold it. Anyways I was really just wondering what the WA6 sounded like when it's put up against some of the great amps like the wa5. And now that I think about it, I doubt I'll get the answer I want. All this really is pretty subjective; I just need to hear things for myself.


----------



## bbophead

porteroso said:


> ch23 said:
> 
> 
> > Seems more like your source isn't the best?
> ...


 
 My woodied 325i attached to my WA6 seems like a match made in heaven.


----------



## joseph69

porteroso said:


> Definitely not the best, but it's not adding this much unwanted sibilance. I did edit in, a decent tube amp might solve the problem. I'm not home so I can't get to my flacs and cds, so the real test will be then, but right now it's like everything is coming out of a tin speaker. The more I listen though I think they'll mellow out with time. And a tube amp.
> 
> On that subject, anyone have a WA6? I can't decide if I'm going to just save up hardcore for the WA5le, or go ahead and get an inbetween amp. Guy on the forum was selling a wa6 for a good price, and I bet I wouldn't really lose any money once I resold it. Anyways I was really just wondering what the WA6 sounded like when it's put up against some of the great amps like the wa5. And now that I think about it, I doubt I'll get the answer I want. All this really is pretty subjective; I just need to hear things for myself.


 
 You probably won't get the answer you are looking for…like you said its all subjective.
 Anyway I have a WA6 for about 3-4 months now, and all I can say is that I listen too it every night, and I absolutely couldn't be happier with it, I love everything about it, sound/build/looks!


----------



## bpcans

bbophead said:


> My woodied 325i attached to my WA6 seems like a match made in heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Nice rig bhead. Newb question: what is your source and what dac do you use? And what's the capital of New Hampshire? Oh yeah, and what tubes have you been rolling?


----------



## LugBug1

bbophead said:


> My woodied 325i attached to my WA6 seems like a match made in heaven.


 
 Some of the nicest cups I've ever seen! Gorgeous.


----------



## bbophead

bpcans said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > My woodied 325i attached to my WA6 seems like a match made in heaven.
> ...


 
 1.  Sources are Rega RP6/Ortofon 2M Black, JVC XL-Z1010/Peachtree DacIT/ Polk sattelite radio tuner/Nakamichi BX-300 cassette deck
  
 2.  Austin
  
 3.  Rectum fires are USAF 596/Sophia 274B, line/power are 6FD7
  
 Thanks!


----------



## bbophead

lugbug1 said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > My woodied 325i attached to my WA6 seems like a match made in heaven.
> ...


 
 Thanks.  Cocobolo.  Ole.  http://www.martincustomaudio.com/


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> its like ice cream, i love ice cream, and i love more than one or two flavors !!


 
  
 Yeah, for sure!
  
 Sounds like you are digging your Alpha dogs.
  
 I must say that I am totally impressed with the Senn HD650.
  
 I can rotate it with the RS1i and I adjust pretty quickly to the dark sound....this headphone is almost the complete opposite of the RS1i, but I like it because of the synergy with the Mad Ear.
 2  headphones at the opposite end of the spectrum and one amp and good synergy on both....cant really ask for more.


----------



## bpcans

bbophead said:


> 1.  Sources are Rega RP6/Ortofon 2M Black, JVC XL-Z1010/Peachtree DacIT/ Polk sattelite radio tuner/Nakamichi BX-300 cassette deck
> 
> 2.  Austin
> 
> ...


All sounds very good sir except your answer to #2. Austin? Really? Did you order the WA6 with the Sophia?


----------



## bpcans

Gentlemen, I spend time in the summer, when I'm not playing golf, going from my home to my gf's apartment and up to the cabin. Of course I want to have my Grados with me. I'm hoping to order a Pelican travel case for the RSs1i's and I was wondering how you cats have solved the portable amp/dac problem?


----------



## ferday

bpcans said:


> Gentlemen, I spend time in the summer, when I'm not playing golf, going from my home to my gf's apartment and up to the cabin. Of course I want to have my Grados with me. I'm hoping to order a Pelican travel case for the RSs1i's and I was wondering how you cats have solved the portable amp/dac problem?




What do you mean, solved? I use a little fiio e17 for travel, should fit in the pelican with the cans...mine sounds great and I would never want anything more for portable use


----------



## whirlwind

bpcans said:


> Gentlemen, I spend time in the summer, when I'm not playing golf, going from my home to my gf's apartment and up to the cabin. Of course I want to have my Grados with me. I'm hoping to order a Pelican travel case for the RSs1i's and I was wondering how you cats have solved the portable amp/dac problem?


 
  
 Here is a cheap solution


----------



## CH23

bpcans said:


> Gentlemen, I spend time in the summer, when I'm not playing golf, going from my home to my gf's apartment and up to the cabin. Of course I want to have my Grados with me. I'm hoping to order a Pelican travel case for the RSs1i's and I was wondering how you cats have solved the portable amp/dac problem?


 
  
  


porteroso said:


> Definitely not the best, but it's not adding this much unwanted sibilance. I did edit in, a decent tube amp might solve the problem. I'm not home so I can't get to my flacs and cds, so the real test will be then, but right now it's like everything is coming out of a tin speaker. The more I listen though I think they'll mellow out with time. And a tube amp.
> 
> On that subject, anyone have a WA6? I can't decide if I'm going to just save up hardcore for the WA5le, or go ahead and get an inbetween amp. Guy on the forum was selling a wa6 for a good price, and I bet I wouldn't really lose any money once I resold it. Anyways I was really just wondering what the WA6 sounded like when it's put up against some of the great amps like the wa5. And now that I think about it, I doubt I'll get the answer I want. All this really is pretty subjective; I just need to hear things for myself.


 
  
 to both of you: my source is the FiiO X3, and on my PS-1000, and GR-10 these are great.
  
 my RS-1 sounds amazing on the RA-1(battery version!). i'm sure there's way better equipment (i really want the WA6) but this'll do for me for now.


----------



## elmoe

I bought some Narmoo RIM IEMs that are surprisingly fun sounding. They're not Grados, but for 30 bucks and for IEMs, they're the closest I've heard.


----------



## joseph69

bbophead said:


> 1.  Sources are Rega RP6/Ortofon 2M Black, JVC XL-Z1010/Peachtree DacIT/ Polk sattelite radio tuner/Nakamichi BX-300 cassette deck
> 
> 2.  Austin
> 
> ...


 
 Very nice cups on the 325's!
 I see you listed you use the 6FD7's with the S/P, are the 6FD7 the (big bottles)?
 How do you like this tube combo? I'm waiting on the 6FD7 (big bottles from Woo), so I'm curious to what you have to say. Thanks.


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> Here is a cheap solution
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Pure f•••ing genius.


----------



## hsubox

Listening to my other half's new SR325is D

Hooked up to the Cmoy, sure they're bright, but man these are fun! Can't wait to hear them out in a few weeks.


----------



## stacker45

Pardon my ignorence, but how much does the Cmoy go for?


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> Pardon my ignorence, but how much does the Cmoy go for?


 
  
 i think like $40-$50 ?? not sure
  
 quick check of the ebay :
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Micro-Cmoy-headphone-amp-Opamp2227-Amplifier-/261417478457?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cddb22939
  
 and there are different builds, kits etc


----------



## hsubox

stacker45 said:


> Pardon my ignorence, but how much does the Cmoy go for?




Like Jay said, anywhere from $40-70. The jdslabs one is nice because you can swap out opamps.


----------



## bearFNF

hsubox said:


> Like Jay said, anywhere from $40-70. The jdslabs one is nice because you can swap out opamps.


 
  JDS Labs cMoybb has bass boost also.


----------



## SP Wild

elmoe said:


> So many choices so little money...


 
  
 Hey BAT-EARS  have you tried the HD650?  They're not expensive at all give the same kind of tonal balance as the LCD2s,  I felt the LCD2s and HD650 have the same tonal balance presentations with the LCD2 having a more 3D sound.
  
 There are no adjustment period for me with these two cans - I average no more than 2 hours a week of total headphone listening time - when I'm into headphones.  There is also no adjustment period for my HF2 if I go low volume.
  
 I would like to know how someone with ultrasonic capabilities interpret 'darker' cans.


----------



## flailure

bbophead said:


> Thanks.  Cocobolo.  Ole.  http://www.martincustomaudio.com/


 
 +1 for martincustomaudio, nice person to work with


----------



## MickeyVee

Hope so.. I've emailed him twice over the last week asking about his aluminum rodblocks/gymbals for my RS1i.. no response..
 Quote:


flailure said:


> +1 for martincustomaudio, nice person to work with


----------



## jaywillin

I've got some of his rods and gimbels on my gs1000s


----------



## flailure

mickeyvee said:


>


 
 I think you'll be pleased, but if I remember rightly he is only running the audio side of things as a part time business, so he may be a little slow in responding.  I do know that he builds each order to suit, so it won't be an immediate turn around, usually 3-5 days
  
 If I can get my camera back I'll send some pictures of my Grado's with his rodblocks/gimbals, custom headband and headband metal inserts.  Good quality and I believe that they will hold up for the life of my headphones
  
  
 They look pretty good too


----------



## bpcans

Ladies and Gentlemen, has anybody used the CEntrance Hi-Fi M8 portable amp/dac with their Grado headphones? I came across Jude's review on Head-fi TV and he was just gushing, I guess he always does, about how the head-fi "community" essentially helped design the thing.


----------



## HPiper

I checked the tracking and my RS2i should be here tomorrow. What, if anything, do you use on the wood part to keep it in good condition?


----------



## wormsdriver

> Ladies and Gentlemen, has anybody used the CEntrance Hi-Fi M8 portable amp/dac with their Grado headphones? I came across Jude's review on Head-fi TV and he was just gushing, I guess he always does, about how the head-fi "community" essentially helped design the thing.


 
  
 My Rs1's(older version) sounded great paired with the Hifi-M8. I sold the rs1 and ended up missing it so I then bought a newer version Rs1i. It did not pair very well with it IMO.


----------



## wormsdriver

hpiper said:


> I checked the tracking and my RS2i should be here tomorrow. *What, if anything, do you use on the wood part to keep it in good condition?*


 
 I've used howard Feed-N-Wax wood polish:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001BKQYGW/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
  
you can also find it at your local home depot. Highly recomended!


----------



## bpcans

wormsdriver said:


> My Rs1's(older version) sounded great paired with the Hifi-M8. I sold the rs1 and ended up missing it so I then bought a newer version Rs1i. It did not pair very well with it IMO.


Thanks wormsdriver, that's good to know. Do you still have the hifi m8 and what hp's do you use it with. It sounds like one doesn't really need a million dollar amp to drive the RS1i's.


----------



## wormsdriver

bpcans said:


> Thanks wormsdriver, that's good to know. Do you still have the hifi m8 and what hp's do you use it with. *It sounds like one doesn't really need a million dollar amp to drive the RS1i's.*


 
 I sold my hifi-m8 a month and a half ago, I wasn't using it as much as I thought I would.
  
*yeah, that's the great thing about Grados ...Although, I wouldn't mind having an Rs1 + Mad Ead HD combo!*


----------



## elmoe

sp wild said:


> Hey BAT-EARS  have you tried the HD650?  They're not expensive at all give the same kind of tonal balance as the LCD2s,  I felt the LCD2s and HD650 have the same tonal balance presentations with the LCD2 having a more 3D sound.
> 
> There are no adjustment period for me with these two cans - I average no more than 2 hours a week of total headphone listening time - when I'm into headphones.  There is also no adjustment period for my HF2 if I go low volume.
> 
> I would like to know how someone with ultrasonic capabilities interpret 'darker' cans.


 
  
 I have but I wasn't a big fan of the HD650s to be honest, I prefer the HD600s. I've never seen the LCD-2 compared to the HD650s before.


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> Pardon my ignorence, but how much does the Cmoy go for?


 
  
 I got mine from e-bay from the seller Bioscience geek.....you get to pick the tin you want, the opamp, volume pod ,led color ect.......a 9 volt battery last forever in it.  $40
  
 He also solders in the opamp socket so you can swap out opamps quickly, without having to do any soldering yourself.
  
 Makes for a great cheap and portable solution....hooked up to a sanza clip zip that plays flac files.
  
 I use iem's with my cmoy as my bedside rig, the isolation on the iems is great and does not bother my wife.


----------



## markm1

bassboysam said:


> I personally don't understand the menatlity of "all my headphones have to sound the same" or all my gear has to be neutral. I like to change it up often.
> 
> Here is my current headphone line-up
> SR80i
> ...


 

 What kind of music do you tend to use the LCD-2 for vs your Grados? 
  
 Just curious


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> I sold my hifi-m8 a month and a half ago, I wasn't using it as much as I thought I would.
> 
> *yeah, that's the great thing about Grados ...Although, I wouldn't mind having an Rs1 + Mad Ead HD combo!*


 
 yeah, its not too shabby !!


----------



## Melvins

wormsdriver said:


> I've used howard Feed-N-Wax wood polish:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001BKQYGW/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> you can also find it at your local home depot. Highly recomended!


 
 i haven't used anything on my magnums (limba wood). but that's just me


----------



## bbophead

bpcans said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > 1.  Sources are Rega RP6/Ortofon 2M Black, JVC XL-Z1010/Peachtree DacIT/ Polk sattelite radio tuner/Nakamichi BX-300 cassette deck
> ...


 
 I did.  Got both the stock Shuguang 274B and the Sophia so I could get edumuhcated regarding rectifier sound differences.  The Shuggie is just O.K. and if you don't know any better
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, sounds fine, until ..........


----------



## bbophead

joseph69 said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > 1.  Sources are Rega RP6/Ortofon 2M Black, JVC XL-Z1010/Peachtree DacIT/ Polk sattelite radio tuner/Nakamichi BX-300 cassette deck
> ...


 
 I think the 6FD7's give the tightest and deepest bass no matter which rectifier I use.  I got mine from Jim McShane http://www.mcshanedesign.net/tubes.htm, my tube pimp, and he said they were GE rebranded as RCA.  I've never seen a skinny bottle 6FD7.  These look kinda plump, don't you agree?


----------



## joseph69

bbophead said:


> I think the 6FD7's give the tightest and deepest bass no matter which rectifier I use.  I got mine from Jim McShane http://www.mcshanedesign.net/tubes.htm, my tube pimp, and he said they were GE rebranded as RCA.  I've never seen a skinny bottle 6FD7.  These look kinda plump, don't you agree?


 
 Yes they do look kinda plump, I'm glad to hear that they match well with all of the rectifier tubes you use, being that I now have 3 different ones. I also found that the 6SN7WGTA's work very well with all of my rectifier tubes. I tried the 6GL7/6EM7's from Woo (once), and didn't care for them. The first time I tried them I only had the S/P…I thought they had way too much bass. Then I bought a 1959 Mollard 5V4G/GZ32 which was a bit thinner than the S/P, so I tried them with this combo again (bought the tubes from eBay this time), and didn't care for them again. So I returned the adapters and I now have the 6EM7's laying around. I should get the 6FD7's in a few days, I hope I like them, because so far IME I like the 6SN7WGTA's the best so far. Thanks for your input!


----------



## ferday

markm1 said:


> What kind of music do you tend to use the LCD-2 for vs your Grados?
> 
> Just curious



 


my 2c mark....

i now have some good headtime on the LCD-2 and trying to find some LCD-X to try out. for jazz/classical, i'm going to call it pretty even with my RS1 (i'm not super into jazz/classical so i'm no authority on what should sound better), i actually prefer the soundstage on the rs1 because of the intimacy especially for jazz. for anything with bass (as in modern pop/hip hop/EDM) it's not even a question to be asked...LCD-2. for acoustic / rock / metal / guitar based or even ambient stuff....it's a harder game to play. for me, i prefer my rs1 very ,much to the LCD-2 in this regard but the audeze do not sound bad at all, in fact they are beautiful, fast, and remarkably accurate. they just don't have that "grado sound" which i prefer. i'm hoping to replace my he400 with some lcd-2 next christmas as i have a large collection of "bass music"

if i HAD to own only one, i'd get a second job and own both. variety is the spice of life, and planars / grados make a very complimentary pair IME/IMO

i should add one thing that doesn't get talked about much...but every planar i've heard (including my he400 and the lcd-2) don't sound nearly as good at really low volumes, they lose a lot of presence. in this category, the grados are the best i've ever heard, when using lower than reference volumes grados sound amazing.


----------



## swspiers

ferday said:


> markm1 said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of music do you tend to use the LCD-2 for vs your Grados?
> ...


 

 Excellent point about the volume.  Most planars I've owned or tried need to be above 95 dB or so to really shine, which is another reason the 225i's beat out the 5LE's for daily listening.


----------



## jaywillin

ferday said:


> markm1 said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of music do you tend to use the LCD-2 for vs your Grados?
> ...


 
 agree, but i will say, the lcd x, is better than the other planars i've heard in this regard


----------



## joseph69

bbophead said:


> I think the 6FD7's give the tightest and deepest bass no matter which rectifier I use.  I got mine from Jim McShane http://www.mcshanedesign.net/tubes.htm, my tube pimp, and he said they were GE rebranded as RCA.  I've never seen a skinny bottle 6FD7.  These look kinda plump, don't you agree?


 
 I just received the 6FD7's, and from your photos they appear to be exactly the same. I already put them in the amp to get ready to litem to tonight, hope I initially like them before burn-in.


----------



## LugBug1

Yeah I'd agree about the volume with planars against Grado's too. Grado's don't seem to lose anything at lower volumes.


----------



## bassboysam

Well look what I found in town! 




Fiio A1 speaker amp, 14 watts, small, light and has receive some great reviews. Paid $65, it's been discontinued for a while so I was surprised to find one. Once I get the appropriate cables I'm going to use it with the LCD-2s. Cheaper than the lyr or emotiva and smaller.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

bassboysam said:


> Well look what I found in town!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I wish i could find something like that where I am/go...
  
 Will it really power a LCD-2 properly?


----------



## bassboysam

thedreamthinker said:


> I wish i could find something like that where I am/go...
> 
> Will it really power a LCD-2 properly?




Trust me, cool stuff like this rarely ever shows up here. 

It should drive the LCD or any planar just fine but I'll report back once I can hook it all up.


----------



## markm1

ferday said:


> markm1 said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of music do you tend to use the LCD-2 for vs your Grados?
> ...


 

 Cool stuff. We both know how flipping great Grados are with metal!
  
 My tastes are veering into the classic jazz realm more so than classic, but I will always be an old rocker and metal guy at heart. I have a growing but fairly small ambient, electronic collection and pop/indie but it's relatively small. (let me give a sidebar thumbs up on the new St. Vincent)
  
 Sounds like a toss up. My take away from your post is that you're able to get quite a bit of mileage with the RS1. I dig my 225i and honestly my HP listening is pretty small percentage wise vs speakers, but sometimes I wonder if I want something a little "more". More what? That's the question I have to figure out


----------



## stacker45

whirlwind said:


> I got mine from e-bay from the seller Bioscience geek.....you get to pick the tin you want, the opamp, volume pod ,led color ect.......a 9 volt battery last forever in it.  $40
> 
> He also solders in the opamp socket so you can swap out opamps quickly, without having to do any soldering yourself.
> 
> ...


 
  
 At last, I can use the quote function again.
  
 I know that they're just made of tin, but at that price, they can't be making much profit.


----------



## jaywillin

bassboysam said:


> Well look what I found in town!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 nice !


----------



## hsubox

I gotta say, I'm really, really enjoying the heck out of these SR325is when I get some head time with them. Kinda wish I had gotten them for myself! Haha


----------



## whirlwind

hsubox said:


> I gotta say, I'm really, really enjoying the heck out of these SR325is when I get some head time with them. Kinda wish I had gotten them for myself! Haha


 

 Who did you buy them for ?


----------



## hsubox

whirlwind said:


> Who did you buy them for ?




My roommate for his bday. Everyone deserves at least one set of good sound!


----------



## whirlwind

hsubox said:


> My roommate for his bday. Everyone deserves at least one set of good sound!


 
  
 Wow....great birthday gift....he should really enjoy!


----------



## JoeDoe

whirlwind said:


> Wow....great birthday gift....he should really enjoy!




Got that right!


----------



## HPiper

If anybody wants to know, I'd love some GS1000i's for my birthday!! My birthday is on whatever day those headphones show up here.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> If anybody wants to know, I'd love some GS1000i's for my birthday!! My birthday is on whatever day those headphones show up here.


 
 lol, how bad do you want them ??


----------



## Melvins

hsubox said:


> I gotta say, I'm really, really enjoying the heck out of these SR325is when I get some head time with them. Kinda wish I had gotten them for myself! Haha


 
 same.
  
  
 i'm mad i didn't bring mine back with me to my parents house for spring break!


----------



## Willieboy

Well, I heard the Grado sound for the first time today via a new pair of iGrados.  Beautiful sound and quite comfortable... when I put them on right side up.


----------



## ferday

i'm closer to jay's home state than i am my grados right now.  have to make do with the m50's...


----------



## swspiers

willieboy said:


> Well, I heard the Grado sound for the first time today via a new pair of iGrados.  Beautiful sound and quite comfortable... when I put them on right side up.


 

 +1
 I really like the iGrado's.  I keep a pair at work, and when  I see someone using crappy headphones with their cellphone or whatever, I let them give the iGrado's a shot.  The looks on their faces are priceless.
  
 Easily the most under-rated headphone that I own.


----------



## HPiper

swspiers said:


> +1
> I really like the iGrado's.  I keep a pair at work, and when  I see someone using crappy headphones with their cellphone or whatever, I let them give the iGrado's a shot.  The looks on their faces are priceless.
> 
> Easily the most under-rated headphone that I own.


 

 Will those work on an iphone?


----------



## flailure

Pretty much all Grado's will work with iphone.  Whether they sound good or not, thats subjective, but I think my PS1000 sound great out of my kindle


----------



## kramer5150

hpiper said:


> Will those work on an iphone?


 
 Absolutely.(well... obviously you lose the mic function)  I listen to my RS1 and HF1 all the time out of my 5C.  The iPhone 5 models have very good sounding headphone outputs.  They can't properly layer an image/soundstage like a "proper" setup... but in all honesty thats not what most Grados do well anyways.


----------



## jaywillin

ferday said:


> i'm closer to jay's home state than i am my grados right now.  have to make do with the m50's...


 

 you're not up north ??


----------



## ferday

jaywillin said:


> you're not up north ??




Beautiful Baton Rouge then Houston. I prefer it when it's warm down here like it's supposed to be lol


----------



## jaywillin

ferday said:


> Beautiful Baton Rouge then Houston. I prefer it when it's warm down here like it's supposed to be lol


 

 be sure and get you some cajun food !


----------



## ferday

jaywillin said:


> be sure and get you some cajun food !




I truly feel it's the best food on earth. But always too much at once! The deep south is special to me and I'm lucky to get here a few times a year. No New Orleans this trip though, too much work  I love the music down there


----------



## jaywillin

arrived today, another impulse buy, i'm not going to keep it long, this is one dynamic little(but heavy) amp
 has some great bottom end
  

  

  

  
 it does sound pretty damn good with grado's !!


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> arrived today, another impulse buy, i'm not going to keep it long, this is one dynamic little(but heavy) amp
> has some great bottom end
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty cool jay. I like it in black. Thanks for the glowing tubes shot.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> arrived today, another impulse buy, i'm not going to keep it long, this is one dynamic little(but heavy) amp
> has some great bottom end
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice Jay, hope you're enjoying the new amp!


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> arrived today, another impulse buy, i'm not going to keep it long, this is one dynamic little(but heavy) amp
> has some great bottom end
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Beautiful....the WA7 is my favorite looking Woo.


----------



## LugBug1

Nice! why aren't you going to keep it long bud?


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> Looks pretty cool jay. I like it in black. Thanks for the glowing tubes shot.


 
 Quote:


joseph69 said:


> Nice Jay, hope you're enjoying the new amp!


 
 Quote:


whirlwind said:


> Beautiful....the WA7 is my favorite looking Woo.


 
 thanks guys, it is a beauty !!
  


lugbug1 said:


> Nice! why aren't you going to keep it long bud?


 
  
 several reasons,
 first and foremost, temporary insanity(more than my usual level of insanity) it was a total impulse buy
 other than that, its basically not the direction i wanted to go,
 so that being said, its going up for sale today, if anyone has any interest, pm me for the grado lovers deal ! will include a special gift not available to the general public !


----------



## whirlwind

Beautiful looking Mad Ear on the B/S/T forums
  
 Would make someone with Grado's a fantastic amp.


----------



## HPiper

My RS2i's arrived yesterday. Didn't have much time to listen yesterday but giving them a good listen tonight. So far not hearing a huge improvement over my 325is phones but I don't think these are really broken-in yet. I am going to give them a few days and see how I feel then. I like the sound but the soundstage and imaging seems lacking at the moment.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> My RS2i's arrived yesterday. Didn't have much time to listen yesterday but giving them a good listen tonight. So far not hearing a huge improvement over my 325is phones but I don't think these are really broken-in yet. I am going to give them a few days and see how I feel then. I like the sound but the soundstage and imaging seems lacking at the moment.


 

 congrats !  keep us posted how things shake out


----------



## Melvins

ferday said:


> i'm closer to jay's home state than i am my grados right now.  have to make do with the m50's...


 
 same. I just received a pair of 325i's last week, and instead of auditioning the crap out of them over my spring break, I left them at home. Thinking that my v-moda and fiio e11 pairing would satisfy my listening needs this week. I've been kicking myself since Sunday.


----------



## MickeyVee

Yup, give them some time.. with the RS1i and PS500 I found that they started opening up at about 30-40 hours and settled at about 80-100.  I kept mine running 7x24 for about a week.  It's a PIA breaking stuff in and adjusting to their sound but well worth it.  
 Quote:


hpiper said:


>


----------



## SomeGuyDude

So I keep hearing about basshead mods.
  
 I really like my M100s but think open-back phones have a charm as well, my only problem with Grado is that there seems to be a cataclysmic drop-off in the bass. I was enjoying the beginning of a metal track on the PS500 immensely, but when the bass landed it... well, it didn't. I could hear the tone, but it was hollow and thin. Are there mods that will fix this? I feel like everything above 80Hz or so was amazing but it had nothing going on under that.


----------



## MickeyVee

No way you're going to get the Grado's to have bass like the M100.  They have good bass but don't go down very deep and fall off pretty fast in the sub-bass area. I was actually surprised how punchy the RS1i is with the Woo WA6, almost too much for me. I ended up selling the M100 for that reason. You might like the Audeze LCD2.
 Quote:


someguydude said:


> So I keep hearing about basshead mods.
> I really like my M100s but think open-back phones have a charm as well, my only problem with Grado is that there seems to be a cataclysmic drop-off in the bass. I was enjoying the beginning of a metal track on the PS500 immensely, but when the bass landed it... well, it didn't. I could hear the tone, but it was hollow and thin. Are there mods that will fix this? I feel like everything above 80Hz or so was amazing but it had nothing going on under that.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I'm not asking for M100 level bass, just wondering if there's a mod that fills it out better. Looking at the charts (and going off my own ears) it feels like the bass in the Grados just drops off a cliff. Fix that and they'd be golden.
  
 Wasn't really impressed with the LCD2s, especially for over $1000, haha.


----------



## JoeDoe

someguydude said:


>


 
 Best mod for bass improvement is the tape mod for L cush pads. Wrap a layer of scotch or electrical tape around the pads perimeter and see what you think!


----------



## hsubox

someguydude said:


>


 

 Are you using an amp?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

VMODA Verza amp, yes. Curious about the tape/pad mod, might look into that.


----------



## 1adam12

Hey guys,
  
 Does anyone happen to have a frequency response chart comparing the the PS500 and the RS1i (and perhaps the RS2i)? I've tried searching but couldn't come up with anything.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

This would explain why I was not at all a fan of the RS1...
  

  
 Look at that. The bass is reduced up until almost 50Hz. That's insane.


----------



## 1adam12

^Excellent. Thank you!


----------



## HPiper

If all you want is a flat bass response down to zero you need to be looking at Planar phones like the LCD2 or HE-6, not Grado's.


----------



## flailure

This is the same guy who thought the lcd2 bass was anemic, I sincerely doubt any advice will help


----------



## swspiers

Or the Alpha Dogs. Much cheaper and flatter.


----------



## bassboysam

You can also look into the vent mod. Tape mod while very easy is also a pretty subtle change on the sound from my experience.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Or the Alpha Dogs. Much cheaper and flatter.


 

 +1


----------



## SomeGuyDude

flailure said:


> This is the same guy who thought the lcd2 bass was anemic, I sincerely doubt any advice will help


 
  
 I did. Because everyone said the same thing "the LCD2 has huge bass! the LCD2 are bass-heavy!"
  
 Well... not true. They aren't like that at all. So yeah, I was severely underwhelmed after how much people were yapping about the bass on the LCD2. Not gonna apologize.
  
 The assholery is well appreciated though, thank ya.


----------



## flailure

Well, if the lcd (which is renown) for its bass is anemic to you, then I doubt Grados (known for their midrange) are going to satisfy


----------



## SomeGuyDude

flailure said:


> Well, if the lcd (which is renown) for its bass is anemic to you, then I doubt Grados (known for their midrange) are going to satisfy


 
  
 Perhaps I should have added the qualifier of "considering what I had heard about them" when I said anemic. To me, the LCD2's are mostly neutral headphones with a very gentle nudge at the bass. They have a reputation for bass, and IMO the only way they could have a reputation for bass is for people to be so used to bassless headphones that any significantly audible <100hz frequencies make them drop their jaws.
  
 So okay, it's not anemic in the way the RS1i's were (good lord), but I was really underwhelmed given the reputation. I'm not in the market for head-smashing bass (the m100 is as heavy as I want on that front, and I already own them), but I was expecting something different from AUDITIONING them than what I heard. 
  
 The Grados, meanwhile, just plain sounded better. To me. The PS500, for the majority of the spectrum, sounded better than the LCD2. Again, to ME. I enjoyed their signature... EXCEPT for the massive bass rolloff. They sounded great for the most part, but kick drums and bass guitars just had no significant presence, and the chart up there explains why. If there's a mod that brings that bass up to even more "neutral" levels then we might have a winner.


----------



## elmoe

But compared to "bass heavy" headphones, the LCD-2 does have more bass though. The difference is that the LCD-2 goes deeper instead of having a huge dB bump in the bass frequency range above 100hz like most "bass heavy" headphones. Of course they have a reputation for bass: the whole "bass" frequency response is flat all the way down.


----------



## flailure

I can understand that, Grados are my personal favorite, though every grado right up to the ps1000 has that bass drop off, grado tunes his headphones to accent the mids, even the bass is sacrificed with a rounded off bottom end and a mid bass hump to properly accent guitars and pianos 
and vocals. The tape mod will add more bass, but more of the same.

Only thing I have been able to do is roll tubes for lower end and eq lower bass up a few db...but that's pretty much that. 

For me, Grados are worth it for the mids, nothing quite satisfies for guitar...but there is a trade off


----------



## bassboysam

While i like the LCD-2 so far, I was a bit dissapointed by the bass. The LCDs certainly won't shake my brains like the D2000 or K550 which is what I was expecting based on all the reviews. Yes the LCD-2 bass goes lower and flatter but most of my music does not contain a lot of content below 60Hz anyway so the flat bass response isn't really making a huge difference in bass quantity. The LCD-2 was also a lot brighter than I was expecting. My Fidelio X1 has bigger bass and less treble than the LCD and all my Grados have a lot more punch in the bass than the LCD-2. I was expecing a more refined X1 but that's not what the LCD-2 is at all.

What the LCD-2 has is great imaging and bigger more 3D soundstage, not necessarily a good thing all the time, it depends on my mood and the music, sometimes I feel very disconnected when listening with the LCD-2. Some recording just sound bad on it (to the point where I can't listen to it), which I've never really experienced with any of my other headphones. And yes not just low quality MP3s but FLAC and 320Kpbs files as well. I have not had a chance to try the LCD-2 with vinyl though, so far all my listening has been done with Foobar>e10(DAC Only)>WA6>LCD-2.


----------



## elmoe

How can you expect an open headphone to shake your brains in the first place? That's not what they're built for.


----------



## bassboysam

elmoe said:


> How can you expect an open headphone to shake your brains in the first place? That's not what they're built for.



 


I don't but people make it sound like it does. and maybe that's my own fault in not realizing that most are comparing the LCD-2 to other "flat" headpones. Having said that, the X1 shakes my brain, so did the DT990 and HE400 so I don't think it's impossible to do in an open design.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

elmoe said:


> But compared to "bass heavy" headphones, the LCD-2 does have more bass though. The difference is that the LCD-2 goes deeper instead of having a huge dB bump in the bass frequency range above 100hz like most "bass heavy" headphones. Of course they have a reputation for bass: the whole "bass" frequency response is flat all the way down.


 
  
 Two problems here:
  
 1) That is only true when you're comparing them to, like, old Beats or Skullcandy headphones. This may shock you, but TONS of headphones out there now are capable of hitting down to the sub-bass with authority. The M100s can reproduce a 10Hz sine wave, and at 20Hz it's actually pretty forceful. Start looking into the Denon, Fostex, and Ultrasone lines. Sennheiser's on-ear Momentums, the Shure SRH1540, the list goes on.
  
 2) When a headphone has a reputation for bass, but its response is just flat? That tells me that most people are so conditioned for NO bass that ANY bass impresses them. It's like the exact opposite of the stereotypical Beats listener: instead of being impressed when they can hear the vocals highs over the bass, they're impressed to be able to hear the bass at all. 
  
 The human ear can't really pick up any frequencies under 20Hz beyond it being a vague rumble, and I've heard dozens of pairs that are more than capable of it (that even includes newer Beats). So this notion that "well compared to most bassy headphones the LCD2 actually goes deeper" is just plain nonsense. It is categorically untrue and is the kind of statement that only works if you have not actually listened to any bassy headphones. I've run sine sweeps on tons of headphones. Depth is not a problem.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

bassboysam said:


> elmoe said:
> 
> 
> > How can you expect an open headphone to shake your brains in the first place? That's not what they're built for.
> ...


 
  
 TBH even the Senn HD650 have "shaking" potential. I tested them with CamRon's "Killa Cam" and the bassline had a lot more authority than I was expecting. 
  
 I don't want another pair to shake my head. Like I said, I have that. What I'd like is an open-back pair where I'm not trying to figure out where the heck the bass went. I like the open-back sound.


----------



## bassboysam

the "problem" or lack of bass in the LCD-2 is due to the flat response right through to the high mids and low treble. The human ear hears mids and treble more easily so in order for the bass to really come through it needs to be louder in relation to the rest of the spectrum.

The HE400 for example has quite a scoop in the high mids and treble areas and that helps it sound bassier eventhough in theory the LCD-2's basss is louder.


----------



## bassboysam

someguydude said:


> TBH even the Senn HD650 have "shaking" potential. I tested them with CamRon's "Killa Cam" and the bassline had a lot more authority than I was expecting.
> 
> I don't want another pair to shake my head. Like I said, I have that. What I'd like is an open-back pair where I'm not trying to figure out where the heck the bass went. I like the open-back sound.



 


check out the Fidelio X1.


----------



## elmoe

someguydude said:


> Two problems here:
> 
> 1) That is only true when you're comparing them to, like, old Beats or Skullcandy headphones. This may shock you, but TONS of headphones out there now are capable of hitting down to the sub-bass with authority. The M100s can reproduce a 10Hz sine wave, and at 20Hz it's actually pretty forceful. Start looking into the Denon, Fostex, and Ultrasone lines. Sennheiser's on-ear Momentums, the Shure SRH1540, the list goes on.
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's because you tend to think that bass heavy = good. Most audiophiles would highly disagree. The younger generations who listen mostly to EDM etc tend to like bass heavy cans, but keep in mind that the vast majority of audiophiles are classical/jazz listeners (classic rock as well) most of the time, and bass heavy cans are just bad for any of those.
  
 If you had taken the time to read my signature you would see that I own a pair of DT990 pro which are considered bass heavy, though slightly less than the DT770 I would say. I've also been in this hobby for 10 years and have attended plenty of meets/heard/owned plenty of cans. I'm also a professional bassist, and I'm pretty damn sure my ear for bass is accurate. The LCD-2 has EXCELLENT bass response, it goes deep and sounds true without overpowering the mids which is rare with headphones. Maybe it doesn't give you the feeling of you putting your head in a subwoofer at a rave, but to say that a pair of newer Beats does bass better than the LCD-2 is an absolutely ridiculous statement all around.
  
 Case in point:


----------



## fenderf4i

The PS500's don't have the slam in the bass like the LCD2's. The bass on the LCD2's is better in every way.


----------



## bassboysam

elmoe said:


> That's because you tend to think that bass heavy = good. Most audiophiles would highly disagree. The younger generations who listen mostly to EDM etc tend to like bass heavy cans, but keep in mind that the vast majority of audiophiles are classical/jazz listeners (classic rock as well) most of the time, and bass heavy cans are just bad for any of those.
> 
> If you had taken the time to read my signature you would see that I own a pair of DT990 pro which are considered bass heavy, though slightly less than the DT770 I would say. I've also been in this hobby for 10 years and have attended plenty of meets/heard/owned plenty of cans. I'm also a professional bassist, and I'm pretty damn sure my ear for bass is accurate. The LCD-2 has EXCELLENT bass response, it goes deep and sounds true without overpowering the mids which is rare with headphones. Maybe it doesn't give you the feeling of you putting your head in a subwoofer at a rave, but to say that a pair of newer Beats does bass better than the LCD-2 is an absolutely ridiculous statement all around.



 



"better" really depends on what you want out of your headphones. Sometimes i do want a subwoofer on my head and in those cases there are "better" headphones than the LCD-2.


----------



## flailure

Then listen to those other headphones and quit trolling all the forums if that's what you think. Either that or rig up 2 buttkickers one on each ear and see if that satisfies. You keep knocking everyones advice on multiple forums, making crazy claims based solely on your insanely unbalanced expectations. I'm pretty sure with all the stuff that you preach that you must believe in the toothfairy and satan claus too, because obviously you have no concept of how sound reproduction and mixing works. put on some beats and try walking on water


----------



## elmoe

bassboysam said:


> elmoe said:
> 
> 
> > That's because you tend to think that bass heavy = good. Most audiophiles would highly disagree. The younger generations who listen mostly to EDM etc tend to like bass heavy cans, but keep in mind that the vast majority of audiophiles are classical/jazz listeners (classic rock as well) most of the time, and bass heavy cans are just bad for any of those.
> ...


 
  
 Absolutely, but then you shouldn't be buying headphones described as having great bass from an audiophile's opinion, because you'll be disappointed. If "better" to you means a subwoofer on your ears, you're decidedly on the wrong forum.


----------



## bassboysam

fenderf4i said:


> The PS500's don't have the slam in the bass like the LCD2's. The bass on the LCD2's is better in every way.



 


i have yet to feel any "slam" from the LCD-2 but I am still experimenting with amping. But my definition of slam could be very different from you as well.


----------



## bassboysam

elmoe said:


> Absolutely, but then you shouldn't be buying headphones described as having great bass from an audiophile's opinion, because you'll be disappointed. If "better" to you means a subwoofer on your ears, you're decidedly on the wrong forum.



 


i personally don't believe there is anyhing "better" just different. i don't think this is the wrong forum because I like a wide variety of headphones and I think you can find everything on head-fi.


----------



## elmoe

Sure but clearly you spent a thousand bucks on a pair of LCD-2 with false expectations.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

elmoe said:


> That's because you tend to think that bass heavy = good. Most audiophiles would highly disagree. The younger generations who listen mostly to EDM etc tend to like bass heavy cans, but keep in mind that the vast majority of audiophiles are classical/jazz listeners (classic rock as well) most of the time, and bass heavy cans are just bad for any of those.
> 
> If you had taken the time to read my signature you would see that I own a pair of DT990 pro which are considered bass heavy, though slightly less than the DT770 I would say. I'm also a professional bassist, and I'm pretty damn sure my ear for bass is accurate. The LCD-2 has EXCELLENT bass response, it goes deep and sounds true without overpowering the mids which is rare with headphones. Maybe it doesn't give you the feeling of you putting your head in a subwoofer at a rave, but to say that a pair of newer Beats does bass better than the LCD-2 is an absolutely ridiculous statement all around.


 
  
 First off, you're correct that bass quantity is also genre specific. Glad you recognize that. Bass heavy is not good or bad inherently. It depends on what you're listening to. So there's that.
  
 As for Beats vs LCD2s, if you were paying attention you might have noticed that I was arguing up against your claim that LCD2's are unique in their ability to go deep. My point was that newer Beats and even cheaper headphones can do that. The $100 Monster NTunes can go down to 20Hz with high volume. So this notion that the LCD2s can go deep and this makes them different from bass-heavy headphones is just crap. The DT770s (which I own) can do that.
  
 The audiophile definition of "bass heavy" seems to mean "I can hear the bass". That's it. If you can hear the bass, they count as bass heavy. Which is just dumb. It's like someone saying that if they can hear the hi hats then the headphones are treble-heavy. Bass heavy would be VMODA, the Sennheiser Momentum On-Ear, Denon's higher end. Those are bass heavy. The LCD2 are "bass apparent". The bass isn't LOST. That is a WILD difference. Maybe in comparison to other open-back headphones the bass is more present, but that is (not to repeat myself) a huge difference.
  
 I don't want to get into a huge ol' argument on bass in a Grado thread (although the irony is kinda amusing), just getting annoyed that every time the concept of bass comes up it's always "it's low quality bass!" whenever we're talking anything more audible than "near flat".


----------



## swspiers

It's all about compromises.
  
 Grado seems to really take advantage of the fact that humans do not need to hear the fundamental of a bass note in order for the brain to interperet that note.  When he 'hear' the harmonocs of an open E (40Hz) at 80 Hz, our brains interpolate the harmonic, and we preceive 40 Hz.
  
 I play an extended range bass, with 6 strings.  My lowest note, which is B (30 Hz) is thunderous in a live setting.  It jars teeth.  At the same time, my amplifier is set with a steep rolloff at 50 Hz, and there is NO fundamental at 30 Hz. But that harmonic at 60 Hz is the hammer of Thor.
  
 Grado seems to be based more on the science of perception than engineering, and the huge roll-off at about 50 Hz gives the cans some incredible clarity in the mids.
  
 That being said, if I am listening to a band like Gordian Knott, which has a lot of energy below 40 Hz, I'm putting on my Alpha Dogs.  Ain't nothing like the real thing, man!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

elmoe said:


> Sure but clearly you spent a thousand bucks on a pair of LCD-2 with false expectations.


 
  
 One reason I'm dang glad I tried a pair myself. Audiophiles are weird, man.


----------



## elmoe

someguydude said:


> First off, you're correct that bass quantity is also genre specific. Glad you recognize that. Bass heavy is not good or bad inherently. It depends on what you're listening to. So there's that.
> 
> As for Beats vs LCD2s, if you were paying attention you might have noticed that I was arguing up against your claim that LCD2's are unique in their ability to go deep. My point was that newer Beats and even cheaper headphones can do that. The $100 Monster NTunes can go down to 20Hz with high volume. So this notion that the LCD2s can go deep and this makes them different from bass-heavy headphones is just crap. The DT770s (which I own) can do that.
> 
> ...


 
  
 First of all, settle down. You won't get far with me being a brat saying things like "if you were paying attention". If you want to be taken seriously in this discussion, try conversing with a little more respect, especially towards people who've been in this far longer and have owned far more headphones, thus have far more experience than you have.
  
 The LCD-2 aren't unique, and I never said they were. What I said was that compared to a majority of headphones considered "bass heavy", the LCD-2 go deeper, and that's simply a fact. Certainly, there are some exceptions like the DT770s, but there are still quite a lot of 'bass heavy' headphones that don't go nearly as deep as the LCD-2. Secondly, and this is the most important point, the LCD-2's excellent bass response *does not overpower the mids *and THAT is rare enough, and the most important aspect of why the LCD-2 are praised the way they are.
  
 I won't bother with your dumbed-down definition of audiophile bass heavy, I'll only state that if that's what you think and this is the attitude you choose to have, why bother coming on Head-Fi to argue about it? Buy a pair of Beats, join the Monster/Beats forum, and pat yourself on the back for your superior purchase.
  
 Be annoyed, it's the truth. Perhaps on an EDM recording it won't matter, but when you want to pick out Mingus' double bass plucks details in a big band recording, then I assure you, Beats just won't cut it.


----------



## DogMeat

Okay, so I'm going to steer this back to GRADO again for a sec
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .........
  
 JUST got my 325i's modded with a wood job.
 Sindora burl wood.

  
  
 GORGEOUS, and they sound SO SO SO SCHWEET!
  

  
  
 I can't believe how beautifully the mod altered the sound.
 Kept that sparkling clarity at the highs end that the 325i's are known for, yet there's a clear improvement in the low and mids warmth.
 Just a bit more organic, without being, in any way, muddied or less responsive.
 This is a place where the choice of wood really matters. Knowing different wood properties is a necessary research before doing this mod.
 So is making sure the cups are sliced from the same core of wood, as opposed to side-by-side from the slab, in an effort to keep the grain as close to the same as is possible. Maintains symmetry in resonance, you see.  
  
 The guy I worked with on the mod also opened them up JUST A HAIR, as far as the backs go, less tight of a grid.
 I had already removed the buttons as a mod, and went with the L-cush pads in an effort to widen stage- now, I am back with the smaller G cush foams. 
  
 So now there's a bit more depth to these cans, without robbing the lucidity of the sound.
 If you've got 325i's you're willing to try this with, I absolutely recommend doing it. These are now, perhaps, nicer sounding and more attractive than my RS2's truth be told...... 
  
 I'll ask this fellow if he wants me to post up his info link in here, get him some biz.
 I'm getting ready to have him woody up a set of Beyerdynamics closed backs for me.....


----------



## elmoe

dogmeat said:


> Okay, so I'm going to steer this back to GRADO again for a sec
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Glad to hear you're enjoying them, but woodying 325s is still blasphemy to me


----------



## MickeyVee

Interesting arguments regarding Bass.  TBH, you have to hear the M100 or Sennheiser Momentum to really understand the ask.  Given that, my preference is towards the more 'audiophile' version of Bass, equal quantity and excellent quality relative to the rest of the spectrum (just made that up).  For me, the M100 bass overpowered everyting else. That's why I sold them and my Momentum's haven't see the light of day for months. That's why I went from the PS500 to the RS1.  If find the HD800 bass perfect (deep, balanced and great sub-bass) while others find it anemic.
  
 Different people want different things.  That's why we have choice.  As I said in my inital post, Grado's will never come close to the bass quantity/slam of the M100.  It's OK to like the M100 and when I was following that thread, people loved them.  YMMV.


----------



## joseph69

dogmeat said:


> Okay, so I'm going to steer this back to GRADO again for a sec
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sound really nice, would love too see some pic's.


----------



## DogMeat

pix added to above post.
  
 Beautiful Blasphemy Are Us.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

LOL, wow. Calling me a "brat". Okay. I gotcha. 
  
 See, aside from your repeated ignorance on how deep the LCD2 can go compared to others (hint: it doesn't go any deeper than most), you're still operating under the assumption that there is no such thing as a quality bass-heavy headphone. Like there is no such thing as a Fostex TH900, Denon D7000, Ultrasone Signature DJ, Perfect Sound Dido, even the M100s. That's why I'm arguing. Because there is an entire wing of the audiophile spectrum that loves heavy bass, and... guess what? Tons of amazing, high quality, clear products exist that do it. 
  
 In fact, and this is a genuine question, what bass-heavy headphones have you tested that couldn't go as deep as the LCD2? I mean that seriously. And how did you test them? Sine sweeps?


----------



## DogMeat

You will notice that I use the wooden Grado amp, BTW.......
 Maybe that cancels my blasphemy a bit?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Pfft. Ignore the blasphemy, those things are beautiful, LOL.


----------



## joseph69

At the time I asked for pic's, the pic's where not up…very nice! I also like the shape of the cups/color!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Help an ignorant fella out here: what do the various wooden materials do? I know it's a big thing on here and people have gone through the gamut with materials, just curious how they affect sound.


----------



## jaywillin

elmoe said:


> First of all, settle down. You won't get far with me being* a brat* saying things like "if you were paying attention". If you want to be taken seriously in this discussion, try conversing with a little more respect, especially towards people who've been in this far longer and have owned far more headphones, thus have far more experience than you have.
> 
> The LCD-2 aren't unique, and I never said they were. What I said was that compared to a majority of headphones considered "bass heavy", the LCD-2 go deeper, and that's simply a fact. Certainly, there are some exceptions like the DT770s, but there are still quite a lot of 'bass heavy' headphones that don't go nearly as deep as the LCD-2. Secondly, and this is the most important point, the LCD-2's excellent bass response *does not overpower the mids *and THAT is rare enough, and the most important aspect of why the LCD-2 are praised the way they are.
> 
> ...


 
 i'd have picked "arrogant" but my opinion there isn't all that important lol
 that being said, its all about how we perceive things, from sound, to peoples attitudes, its ALL relative


----------



## DogMeat

someguydude said:


> LOL, wow. Calling me a "brat". Okay. I gotcha.
> 
> See, aside from your repeated ignorance on how deep the LCD2 can go compared to others (hint: it doesn't go any deeper than most), you're still operating under the assumption that there is no such thing as a quality bass-heavy headphone. Like there is no such thing as a Fostex TH900, Denon D7000, Ultrasone Signature DJ, Perfect Sound Dido, even the M100s. That's why I'm arguing. Because there is an entire wing of the audiophile spectrum that loves heavy bass, and... guess what? Tons of amazing, high quality, clear products exist that do it.
> 
> In fact, and this is a genuine question, what bass-heavy headphones have you tested that couldn't go as deep as the LCD2? I mean that seriously. And how did you test them? Sine sweeps?


 
 hey, guys...
 Can you take this over to the The Personal Hostility forum?
 Or maybe a Not About Grados forum....
 PM's?
  
 I think maybe you can even select clubs and knives and guns and knuckle-dusters from the smilies list over in there.
  
 just sayin'....
  
 Head-fi is kind of a less-flame zone, IYKWIM. It's a thing many of us like about HeadFi. 
 But 500+ DudeGuys already know that.
  
 It's just so much easier to find breed-specific info on large threads if we're not wading through stuff that's not about the original subject.
 I only say this because I'm not as much of a poster as I am a reader, who uses this forum to learn, get new info.
 It's a pain to try finding info about, oh, say, the HiFiman amp on a HiFiman thread that has about 200 posts tossed in there comparing the Schiit amp against the Woo......
  
 again, just sayin'.....
  
 thanks for considering my remarks.
 I 'm not a forum mod, after all.


----------



## jaywillin

dogmeat said:


> hey, guys...
> Can you take this over to the The Personal Hostility forum?
> Or maybe a Not About Grados forum....
> PM's?
> ...


 

 thanks ! i was starting to get sucked in !! lol


----------



## JoeDoe

Thank you!!!

I keep looking at the grado thread only to find non-Grado posts!


----------



## DogMeat

'taint no big deal....
  
 besides.
 we get too far off-topic, there's nobody going to be able to ooh-ahh at my new woody mod!
  
  
 snicker.


----------



## DogMeat

good lord.
 see what I mean
 we've already paged past it, even my beautiful pix it took me forever to add to the post.




  
 hmm.
 maybe I can just quote it onto THIS page.
  
 yeah.
 let's do THAT.


----------



## DogMeat

dogmeat said:


> Okay, so I'm going to steer this back to GRADO again for a sec
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 as promised.....


----------



## jaywillin

dogmeat said:


> as promised.....


 

 oooooohhhhhhhh aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh


----------



## DogMeat

THANK YOU!
  
  
 LOL!


----------



## DogMeat

JoeDoe;
 I see that you've got the yellow foamies on the BACKS of a set of cans?
  
 Which cans, and how'd that work for you?
 I've tried that s few times and I like what it does for certain music types.


----------



## flailure

Looks awesome


----------



## DogMeat

Yes.
 They are.
  
 Hey, Flailure-
 you oughta try snagging a nice tube amp to go with your Grados.
 IMHO, Grados LOVE  to be stroked by tube amps.


----------



## MickeyVee

Stunning!!
  
 Quote:


dogmeat said:


> as promised.....


----------



## DogMeat

they FEEL nice, too.
 that wood is so very tactile.....
  
 I had him do a VERY slight buff..not completely matt surface, but I didn't want a bunch of lacquer between me and the wood.
  
 So, these are extremely appealing on all levels.
 You oughta hear these things on the Woo WA6.
 Also quite nice on the Schiit Valhalla in my bedroom.


----------



## DogMeat

oh.
 and BTW.
 while I have never found the 325is as being too harsh, there have been a few occaisions where I wish the highs were a bit more tame.
 a little less sibilant, IYKWIM.
  
 the wood did that, without losing any clarity.
 ferrealz!


----------



## Melvins

someguydude said:


> VMODA Verza amp, yes. Curious about the tape/pad mod, might look into that.


 
 woahhh you're using the Verza? that amp seems awesome but I found it to be QUITE pricey...
  
  
 do you like it? I'm sure it's a match made in heaven for the m100's


----------



## JoeDoe

dogmeat said:


> JoeDoe;
> I see that you've got the yellow foamies on the BACKS of a set of cans?
> 
> Which cans, and how'd that work for you?
> I've tried that s few times and I like what it does for certain music types.




Backs?


----------



## Melvins

dogmeat said:


> Okay, so I'm going to steer this back to GRADO again for a sec
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Wow. those are fantastic. I've been really thinking of getting wooden cups for my 325is. these def are pushing me in that directions. Could he make another pair of these? Do you think?


----------



## Melvins

melvins said:


> Wow. those are fantastic. I've been really thinking of getting wooden cups for my 325is. these def are pushing me in that directions. Could he make another pair of these? Do you think?


 
 and how much did you have to pay?


----------



## DogMeat

joedoe said:


> Backs?


 
 never mind.
 I couldn't tell what I was looking at in your "avatar" pic.
  
  
  
 in case you are wondering what I am talking about, though...... I have tried putting some of the yellow foam pads,(the ones that haven't an open centre), over the open backs on my RS2's see what sort of muffling the open back does to the sound.
 It can be very appealing, in some musics, gives a softly more intimate stage. It's kind of like the difference between hearing a string quartet perform in an open concert hall and hearing that same quartet perform in a smaller chamber music hall. To continue that same line.... closed backs would be like having the quartet in your bedroom.


----------



## DogMeat

melvins said:


> and how much did you have to pay?


 
 Cost was NICE.
 $160, and these are every bit as lovely as some of these guys taking 250 to 400 that I've seen.
  
 Tell you what- let me ask if he wants his info posted in here,(he does it as a hobby and I don't know if he wants the kind of high volume HeadFi could send him), and, if he's keen, I'll get that info loaded up in here.
  
 I am going to have this guys do the BeyerD's for me too, I am wood shopping ebay for what I want.
 Probly going with Walnut, as it has a similar set of characteristics to Mahogany.


----------



## swspiers

Count me as interested...


----------



## fleasbaby

dogmeat said:


> Cost was NICE.
> $160, and these are every bit as lovely as some of these guys taking 250 to 400 that I've seen.
> 
> Tell you what- let me ask if he wants his info posted in here,(he does it as a hobby and I don't know if he wants the kind of high volume HeadFi could send him), and, if he's keen, I'll get that info loaded up in here.
> ...


 

 Oooh. I have a pair of DT770 I wanted to woody, but have no idea how to go about it. Let me know how yours go....


----------



## MickeyVee

Umm.. he has an appreciation thread here if he's who I think he is.. do a search 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:


dogmeat said:


> Tell you what- let me ask if he wants his info posted in here,(he does it as a hobby and I don't know if he wants the kind of high volume HeadFi could send him), and, if he's keen, I'll get that info loaded up in here.


----------



## bpcans

swspiers said:


> It's all about compromises.
> 
> Grado seems to really take advantage of the fact that humans do not need to hear the fundamental of a bass note in order for the brain to interperet that note.  When he 'hear' the harmonocs of an open E (40Hz) at 80 Hz, our brains interpolate the harmonic, and we preceive 40 Hz.
> 
> ...


I've been following this thread religiously, just for fun mind you, for a short time. As I was trying to catch up today I thought to myself, oh look honey a discussion about bass response and presentation in different headphones, and found myself reading a fourteen year old girls flame fest on Facebook. Thank you swspiers for providing some audiological science and common sense that I can relate to. Then again it's great that some people want to fight over which hp has more bass response. $200 Beats vs $700 Grados vs planar magnetics costing over a $1K. Everybody tighten up. I've heard that unless your an elephant sounds below a certain Hz level can't be heard only felt. One of the reasons that I like my new RS1i's so much is because to me they faithfully and accurately translate the timbre of notes coming from the double contra bass, be it in a jazz or classical recording, which are two of my favourite genres of music. The Grado hp's sound more natural than the LCD-2's on the classic bebop recordings by the bassist Charles Mingus and SOTA cd's of the jazz stylist David Bromberg. For me planar magnetics are more accurate but less musical. Maybe one day the musical nine ounce ortho-dynamics from New York will marry the very accurate six hundred gram behemoths from California and have a baby. Then we won't have to have several pairs of hp's for different kinds of music, unless we want to.


----------



## DogMeat

mickeyvee said:


>


 
 that's cool.
 I just don't know.
 He's never mentioned an attachment to Head-fi to me.
  
 I'm just courteous about putting up stuff on a public forum.
 I never do it without asking the person involved first.
 Can't go wrong with that, ya know?


----------



## sinnottj

bpcans said:


> The Grado hp's sound more natural than the LCD-2's on the classic bebop recordings by the bassist Charles Mingus


 
  
 Was listening to Mingus Ah Um just this evening ... Better Git It In Your Soul sounds awesome on Grados


----------



## bpcans

dogmeat said:


> as promised.....


How sad that you have to add your own reputation and quote yourself. Lol. Great mods on your Grado hp's by the way.


----------



## DogMeat

dude.
 it's taken me 3 years to make it past 100 posts.
 I HAD to do *something....*
  
 I mean.
 Guy joined same month and year as me already has over 1100.
 One of these guys who joined a year later is even well over 2000!
 How could I stack up with that?
  
  
 case of posting envy, maybe.
 'cuz it's sure not about having any sort of reputation.
  
  
 LOL!!!


----------



## flailure

dogmeat said:


> Yes.
> They are.
> 
> Hey, Flailure-
> ...


 
 Hey, thanks for the advice 
  
 I actually got the pleasure of listening to them off of a friends wa22, and they did sound spectacular.  I dont think I will be able to afford anything that awesome, but I am working on assembling my own rig, maybe a diy in my future.   I'm pretty patient though, to be fair I get probably 90percent of the sound just out of the stx on my computer.  Even my kindle powers them decent, which I'm glad, can be enjoying them while work on something


----------



## swspiers

dogmeat said:


> dude.
> it's taken me 3 years to make it past 100 posts.
> I HAD to do *something....*
> 
> ...


 

 Glad to know I'm not the only one!  I joined in 2009, and didn't break 100 until last year.  I believe I know exactly how you feel!


----------



## DogMeat

huh.
 I could be wrong about that.
 I got this notice from Head-Fi.org that somebody gave me Reputation!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I have no idea what that means, exactly.
 or where the remarks quoted on the notification are.
  
 hmmm.
  
  
 well, anyway.
 maybe I DO have a reputation after all.
  
 hope it's a *good* one.


----------



## swspiers

bpcans said:


> I've been following this thread religiously, just for fun mind you, for a short time. As I was trying to catch up today I thought to myself, oh look honey a discussion about bass response and presentation in different headphones, and found myself reading a fourteen year old girls flame fest on Facebook. Thank you swspiers for providing some audiological science and common sense that I can relate to. Then again it's great that some people want to fight over which hp has more bass response. $200 Beats vs $700 Grados vs planar magnetics costing over a $1K. Everybody tighten up. I've heard that unless your an elephant sounds below a certain Hz level can't be heard only felt. One of the reasons that I like my new RS1i's so much is because to me they faithfully and accurately translate the timbre of notes coming from the double contra bass, be it in a jazz or classical recording, which are two of my favourite genres of music. The Grado hp's sound more natural than the LCD-2's on the classic bebop recordings by the bassist Charles Mingus and SOTA cd's of the jazz stylist David Bromberg. For me planar magnetics are more accurate but less musical. Maybe one day the musical nine ounce ortho-dynamics from New York will marry the very accurate six hundred gram behemoths from California and have a baby. Then we won't have to have several pairs of hp's for different kinds of music, unless we want to.


 

 Thanks for the kind words!  My degree is in psychology, not electronics or engineering, and I sometimes feel that I speak an entirely different language from those that worship measurements, or actually believe that the ears are responsible for processing sound, as if we are wired from the cochlea directly to the frontal lobes.
  
 And I believe the mutant hybrid you mention has been born already.  The darn Alpha Dogs are planars with soul.  Not in the magical Fletcher-Munchen curve sense that Grado's so artfully produce, but in a neutral but engaging way that is pretty hard to describe.  They can somehow allow me to hear AND feel the growl of Charlie Hayden's bass.  It's almost Grado-like, but with full extension down to 20 Hz (and they are cheaper that new RS1's)


----------



## swspiers

dogmeat said:


> huh.
> I could be wrong about that.
> I got this notice from Head-Fi.org that somebody gave me Reputation!
> 
> ...


 

 FYI- it was me. I couldn't resist.  Click on the thumbs-up icon at the bottom of your post...


----------



## DogMeat

oh, okay.
 I didn't even know about what that icon was doing.
  
 maybe I DO need to participate more.
  
  
 Thanks, mon.
 you are too kind.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Thanks for the kind words!  My degree is in psychology, not electronics or engineering, and I sometimes feel that I speak an entirely different language from those that worship measurements, or actually believe that the ears are responsible for processing sound, as if we are wired from the cochlea directly to the frontal lobes.
> 
> And I believe the mutant hybrid you mention has been born already.  The darn Alpha Dogs are planars with soul.  Not in the magical Fletcher-Munchen curve sense that Grado's so artfully produce, but in a neutral but engaging way that is pretty hard to describe.  They can somehow allow me to hear AND feel the growl of Charlie Hayden's bass.  It's almost Grado-like, but with full extension down to 20 Hz (and they are cheaper that new RS1's)


 
 psychology folks this a little different than most folks thats for sure, (i have a little experience there) lol
 but you can have all the best measurements in the world, and the brain being the biggest variable in the equation
 can render a lot of measurements moot


----------



## swspiers

dogmeat said:


> oh, okay.
> I didn't even know about what that icon was doing.
> 
> maybe I DO need to participate more.
> ...


 

 No problem.  I'm just really glad to see more people posting lately!


----------



## bearFNF

swspiers said:


> FYI- it was me. I couldn't resist.  Click on the thumbs-up icon at the bottom of your post...


 

 me too on the first post back a few pages...


----------



## HPiper

jaywillin said:


> psychology folks this a little different than most folks thats for sure, (i have a little experience there) lol
> but you can have all the best measurements in the world, and the brain being the biggest variable in the equation
> can render a lot of measurements moot


 

 I was looking at the FR of several headphones the other day. The main one I was interested in was the GS1000i and also the HE-500 because they are both supposed to have real good mids. Well the HE-500 was lowest of all the phones I looked at and the GS1000i was second. I found the GS1000i the most interesting because Joseph said the recessed mids were why he didn't keep them and they are recessed, but not as much as the HE-500 which people rave about the mids on. I don't know what makes one part of a headphone sound good but measurements sure do not seem to have much to do with it.


----------



## DogMeat

someguydude said:


> Help an ignorant fella out here: what do the various wooden materials do? I know it's a big thing on here and people have gone through the gamut with materials, just curious how they affect sound.


 
 Totally did not see this post....
 here ya go:
  
 http://www.fischeraudio.com/index.php/en/support/technical-faq/32-species-for-sound
  
 a quick quote;
  
"The influence of a species of wood used in headphones on the sound timbre is often underestimated. In general, the denser the wood, the sharper and brighter the sound, and the lower the density the streamlined and softer the sound. The sound is transmitted from the inner walls of the headphone body to your ear. The ear picks up vibrations of the body that are influenced by nearly every part of the headphone chamber. Different parts resonate in different ways, thereby increasing some frequencies of the timbre and filtering out others. Moreover, the ear also picks up purely acoustic sound of the headphone body which is combined with the basic sound of the driver. The wood used in the headphone body influences the sound nearly in all phases, but the greatest effect is observed immediately after the sound is produced and when it attenuates. We should neither forget that each piece of wood is unique in its kind: even two pieces of the same species will differ from each other in their characteristics. Moreover, each listener has a different perception of what good sound is. Therefore, all the following descriptions of the wood species and their influence on the sound are more of a general and subjective nature. The characteristics below are based both on our own observations and on the findings of musical instrument makers."
  
 Then what follows is a nice list of various wood species and a discussion of the acoustic qualities of each.
  
 I guess getting decent wood DOES matter.
  
  
 umm, I mean..... heh heh!


----------



## jimr101

Can anyone out there describe the difference between rs series and ps series grados. Phoenix doesn't seem to have a Grado dealer were you can give the headsets a listen. I going to miss the So Cal meet as I have company flighing in. My ears are old and can't detect the finite but my soul is young and still apreciates the energy of the '70s music. I'm more intersted in personality ps500 vs. rs2i rather than ps500 vs ps1000 or rs2i vs. rs1i.


----------



## DogMeat

Here's a thread about that very thing;
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/414077/grado-prestige-series-vs-reference-series


----------



## bpcans

swspiers said:


> Thanks for the kind words!
> 
> And I believe the mutant hybrid you mention has been born already.  The darn Alpha Dogs are planars with soul.


Your more than welcome sir. I'm not putting any dogs on my head. It's bad enough that I wear Hello Kitty slippers. But seriously, I'm thinking my next acquisition will be something Audeze, either the 3's or the X's. They got something going on in California.


----------



## HPiper

jimr101 said:


> Can anyone out there describe the difference between rs series and ps series grados. Phoenix doesn't seem to have a Grado dealer were you can give the headsets a listen. I going to miss the So Cal meet as I have company flighing in. My ears are old and can't detect the finite but my soul is young and still apreciates the energy of the '70s music. I'm more intersted in personality ps500 vs. rs2i rather than ps500 vs ps1000 or rs2i vs. rs1i.


 

 What kind of music do you listen to and what source/amp are you going to use. If you really really LOVE bass, get the PS500. I don't want to get a bunch of people mad so I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## HPiper

My RS2i's finally started coming around tonight. All I can say is WOW, so that's what all the fuss was about! I only THOUGHT I was listening to Grado's before, this is the real deal here folks! Now I gotta figure out what I am gonna do with my Senn's. I just hope that Lyr can breath some life into them cause they are going to spend a lot of time in the closet otherwise.


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> Your more than welcome sir. I'm not putting any dogs on my head. It's bad enough that I wear Hello Kitty slippers. But seriously, I'm thinking my next acquisition will be something Audeze, either the 3's or the X's. They got something going on in California.


 

 LCD X , i say that not having heard the 3, but i owned the 2, and my first love is grado,
 but the X gets about as much, if not more head time than the grado's


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> I was looking at the FR of several headphones the other day. The main one I was interested in was the GS1000i and also the HE-500 because they are both supposed to have real good mids. Well the HE-500 was lowest of all the phones I looked at and the GS1000i was second. I found the GS1000i the most interesting because Joseph said the recessed mids were why he didn't keep them and they are recessed, but not as much as the HE-500 which people rave about the mids on. I don't know what makes one part of a headphone sound good but measurements sure do not seem to have much to do with it.


 

 for me, number one, i don't have enough technical/scientific knowledge to really understand the finer points of "measurements" i get the very basics but thats about it
 so where does leave me ??  trust my ears, my brain(ha!) , my gut, if i'm listening, and smiling , we have a winner ! if i'm hearing the music, and not the gear, we have a winner !


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> My RS2i's finally started coming around tonight. All I can say is WOW, so that's what all the fuss was about! I only THOUGHT I was listening to Grado's before, this is the real deal here folks! Now I gotta figure out what I am gonna do with my Senn's. I just hope that Lyr can breath some life into them cause they are going to spend a lot of time in the closet otherwise.


 

 if you have a lyr, or one coming, you should get these !
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/710911/telefunkens-for-lyr-matched-pair
  
 i bought these, and when i sold my lyr to mattTCG, he got them
 they were my favorite lyr tube, and i had mullards, bugle boys, orange globes, etc, they are worth every penny, and sound great with grados !!
 and as i'm sitting here writing, i'm wanting the lyr and them back !! lol


----------



## whirlwind

hpiper said:


> My RS2i's finally started coming around tonight. All I can say is WOW, so that's what all the fuss was about! I only THOUGHT I was listening to Grado's before, this is the real deal here folks! Now I gotta figure out what I am gonna do with my Senn's. I just hope that Lyr can breath some life into them cause they are going to spend a lot of time in the closet otherwise.


 

 What Senns do you own ?
  
 If it is the HD650...then grab a Mad Ear and some extra tubes ...then just enjoy your cans.
  
 My 2 cents on the frequency charts is....who would ever buy Grado's if you looked at the charts........listen with your ears is my motto.
  
 I am with Jay, on this........PRaT and a smile on my face is what I am looking for.....totally.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> My RS2i's finally started coming around tonight. All I can say is WOW, so that's what all the fuss was about! I only THOUGHT I was listening to Grado's before, this is the real deal here folks! Now I gotta figure out what I am gonna do with my Senn's. I just hope that Lyr can breath some life into them cause they are going to spend a lot of time in the closet otherwise.


 

 and i'll take you're senn 600's if they become "expendable" lol (i got the MAD)


----------



## jaywillin

you've heard of the tree of life, the tree of whoa , here is the "tree of grado" !


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> you've heard of the tree of life, the tree of whoa , here is the "tree of grado" !
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Nice family portrait. Love the Mad Ear in there too.


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> Nice family portrait. Love the Mad Ear in there too.



Thanks, the mad is the bomb with grados!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

whirlwind said:


> What Senns do you own ?
> 
> If it is the HD650...then grab a Mad Ear and some extra tubes ...then just enjoy your cans.
> 
> ...


 
  
 +1
  
 have yet to hear a PRaT like a Grado PRaT...


----------



## bassboysam

stupid question....what is PRAT? i've seen it a few times here.


----------



## elmoe

Pace, Rhythm and Timing, and I have to agree, Grados do it best


----------



## Melvins

jaywillin said:


> you've heard of the tree of life, the tree of whoa , here is the "tree of grado" !


 
  
 haha fantastic! 
  
 on a sidenote: I didn't realize how big the Mad Ear amp is. That thing looks fairly hefty.


----------



## jaywillin

melvins said:


> haha fantastic!
> 
> on a sidenote: I didn't realize how big the Mad Ear amp is. That thing looks fairly hefty.


 

 its not too bad, guessing 5-6 lbs ?? whirlwind ?? anyone, anyone ??


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> its not too bad, guessing 5-6 lbs ?? whirlwind ?? anyone, anyone ??


 
  I would think its a bit more than that from what I can remember…I would say 8-10lb's
 It is a really nice looking amp, I like the width of it and the way the wood side panels extend past the chassis, nice!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I would think its a bit more than that from what I can remember…I would say 8-10lb's
> It is a really nice looking amp, I like the width of it and the way the wood side panels extend past the chassis, nice!


 

 yeah, that may be closer, i'm not to good guessing weights, i've had to add to postage when shipping things off before !


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> yeah, that may be closer, i'm not to good guessing weights, i've had to add to postage when shipping things off before !


 
 Yeah, trust me I know all too well about that myself! I sold a motorcycle fuel tank and let eBay calculate the shipping, and wound up taking $20.00 out of my own pocket! And I was not going to ship it , but I didn't want a negative feedback on eBay…so I contacted the buyer and told him about it ( I didn't ask for a dime), all I asked for was a positive feedback (I had already left him a positive feedback for fast payment), and he agreed, and said he was happy with the tank, but never  thanked me, and never left me any feedback!


----------



## stacker45

whirlwind said:


> What Senns do you own ?
> 
> If it is the HD650...then grab a Mad Ear and some extra tubes ...then just enjoy your cans.
> 
> ...


 
  
 As I have said many times before, the day I start listening with my eyes, is the day that I'm going to start paying attention to graphs.


----------



## HPiper

jaywillin said:


> you've heard of the tree of life, the tree of whoa , here is the "tree of grado" !


 
  
 At the rate I am going I am going to end up with that many Grado's too. Where did you get that headphone stand...or whatever it is?


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> As I have said many times before, the day I start listening with my eyes, is the day that I'm going to start paying attention to graphs.


 

 what are these graphs y'all speak of ??


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Yeah, trust me I know all too well about that myself! I sold a motorcycle fuel tank and let eBay calculate the shipping, and wound up taking $20.00 out of my own pocket! And I was not going to ship it , but I didn't want a negative feedback on eBay…so I contacted the buyer and told him about it ( I didn't ask for a dime), all I asked for was a positive feedback (I had already left him a positive feedback for fast payment), and he agreed, and said he was happy with the tank, but never  thanked me, and never left me any feedback!


 

 i've done some things i shouldn't have had to do, to protect my feedback, but it all works out in the end !


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> At the rate I am going I am going to end up with that many Grado's too. Where did you get that headphone stand...or whatever it is?


 

 i've been waiting for someone to ask !!
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/190252655134?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
  
 all different kinds too
 really works well with grado's, they are so light


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i've been waiting for someone to ask !!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/190252655134?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> ...


 
 I'm sorry, but when I saw the picture on eBay of your stand I hit the floor laughing!!! I'm sorry.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I'm sorry, but when I saw the picture on eBay of your stand I hit the floor laughing!!! I'm sorry.


 

 hey, i could slap a fancy name on it, maybe a little padding on the bar, and charge $50 bucks a pop , and folks would eat it up ! lol
 they even have them with little baskets, you could put cables, adapter in etc


----------



## swspiers

You, sir, are killing me...


----------



## flailure

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-POMERANTZ-Light-Wood-MUG-TREE-Rack-Holder-Stand-14-Tall-Holds-6-Cups-/131140656580
  
 this one works good for me, headphone on either side with hooks to roll the cables on
  
 ....dont pay 16 dollars though, I got mine for 1.99 at goodwill


----------



## bassboysam

flailure said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-POMERANTZ-Light-Wood-MUG-TREE-Rack-Holder-Stand-14-Tall-Holds-6-Cups-/131140656580
> 
> this one works good for me, headphone on either side with hooks to roll the cables on
> 
> ....dont pay 16 dollars though, I got mine for 1.99 at goodwill




That one is vintage though...NOS possibly. Much better synergy with grados.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> hey, i could slap a fancy name on it, maybe a little padding on the bar, and charge $50 bucks a pop , and folks would eat it up ! lol
> they even have them with little baskets, you could put cables, adapter in etc


 
 True! I think it was the toilet paper that killed me.Lol!!!
  


flailure said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-POMERANTZ-Light-Wood-MUG-TREE-Rack-Holder-Stand-14-Tall-Holds-6-Cups-/131140656580
> 
> this one works good for me, headphone on either side with hooks to roll the cables on
> 
> ....dont pay 16 dollars though, I got mine for 1.99 at goodwill


 
 Thats a cool one, especially for the $.


----------



## flailure

bassboysam said:


> That one is vintage though...NOS possibly. Much better synergy with grados.


 
 You know, I didnt think about that, It could make a difference 
  
 ....though with the ones at goodwill you dont have to worry about burning them in before use


----------



## HPiper

flailure said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-POMERANTZ-Light-Wood-MUG-TREE-Rack-Holder-Stand-14-Tall-Holds-6-Cups-/131140656580
> 
> this one works good for me, headphone on either side with hooks to roll the cables on
> 
> ....dont pay 16 dollars though, I got mine for 1.99 at goodwill


 

 Hey made in Thailand, it couldn't be all that bad. I like the looks of this one better than Jay's.


----------



## DogMeat

sorry flail.
 I'm in the Toilet Paper crowd.
  
 I thought it might have been a re-worked bridle rack,(as in horse gear), when I first saw it.
  
 could double as weaponry, if necessary.....
  
  
  
 oh. and it looks like it could hold my several Grados OR my Audeezers.


----------



## JoeDoe

If Jay can, so can I.
  
 RS1is, Lapacho 225is, and 325 Chromies!


----------



## hsubox

bpcans said:


> Your more than welcome sir. I'm not putting any dogs on my head. It's bad enough that I wear Hello Kitty slippers. But seriously, I'm thinking my next acquisition will be something Audeze, either the 3's or the X's. They got something going on in California.




If your ears are anything like mine (stranger things have happened), get the XC. It's a closed can that almost sounds open. I preferred it over both the X and the 3. Actually, I'm not a fan of the 2 or 3 at all. The X and XC are notably brighter than the 2 or 3. This comparison was all done through a rather beefy ALO amp.


----------



## jimr101

HPiperMy music preference is the sound of the magical phenomena of Woodstock. I went to high school in Belgium and fell in love with the Beatles. My dad was in the battle of the bulge and taught me how to string cooper wire in the attic and make a crystal set for my first army surplus headphones so I could listen to the british invasion. Don't get me wrong I very in love with all the classical music europe exposed me to. In college in Paris I had my student pass to the Opera house. But I was definitely ripe for the music revolution. It had a direct connection to my soul like no other. It transported my soul to new dimensions just like Tshecosky must have done for his generation and in turn evolved my love of the classics into true appreciation. Imagine coming home to the US just in time for Woodstock and the word HI FI going from a crystal set to a McIntosh preamp with a Pionner sx1010 KLH 8ohms paired to AltecLansing 4ohms speakers blaring Cosby Still Nash and Young in the Colorado mountains. Oh my SOUL!!! Now 46 years later after 6 kids 10 grandkids 1 greatgrandson I finally afforded my self the crown jewel of my retirement !!! GRADOS!!! That I can relive that sound without waking up the neighborhood or my wonderfull wife. You are right it's not something you can take measurements of. GRADO grasp the essence as does McIntosh(must be the Dead Head coming out)that music has. Its the connection music has with our subconscious that matter. Technology makes HiFi possible. HiFi connects our spiritto the music. Vacum tubes makes Neil Youngs Marshall amp pierce my soul and rocks my spirit to pure extacy. So the highs the mids the treebles are made so pure transporting me to such new dimensions that the humming of the vintage tube amp just adds to the magic of the teletransportation device.


----------



## jimr101

HPiperSorry about spelling went to French schools and dislexia gave me fits in English schools. I get so many opposite impressions of the rs2i's but yours description really helps. I look for the more acurate sound most of the time but there seems no rhyme or reason sometimes lossless files are better sometimes they are worse seems to depend on the original recording more thsn anything. Do I go to the more accurate headphone to get what I'm looking for. And just when I think I've got it figured out here comes a file that needs all the help it can get on the bass. Must be why Jaywillin uses all these wonderful headphones. For myself it's looking like the rs2i's will cover more range into what I'm looking for than the ps500's since my fixed income won't afford me both.


----------



## HPiper

jimr101 said:


> @HPiperSorry about spelling went to French schools and dislexia gave me fits in English schools. I get so many opposite impressions of the rs2i's but yours description really helps. I look for the more acurate sound most of the time but there seems no rhyme or reason sometimes lossless files are better sometimes they are worse seems to depend on the original recording more thsn anything. Do I go to the more accurate headphone to get what I'm looking for. And just when I think I've got it figured out here comes a file that needs all the help it can get on the bass. Must be why Jaywillin uses all these wonderful headphones. For myself it's looking like the rs2i's will cover more range into what I'm looking for than the ps500's since my fixed income won't afford me both.


 

 I would completely agree with you on that. The 500's appeal for a certain type of music but for all around use it is hard to beat the RS1 and 2i phones. Just look at how many people own one or the other on this forum. They may own other phones but the two phones you see over and over here are the 325is and the Rs1i. There is a reason for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  Oh and we had similar backgrounds, I also built several of my own radios when I was a kid. Used our clothes line in the back yard as an antennae. No stereo, mono only hehe. Sometimes at night with the bounce I could get Mexico stations.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> its not too bad, guessing 5-6 lbs ?? whirlwind ?? anyone, anyone ??


 
  
  


joseph69 said:


> I would think its a bit more than that from what I can remember…I would say 8-10lb's
> It is a really nice looking amp, I like the width of it and the way the wood side panels extend past the chassis, nice!


 
 I( was going to say between 6 and 8 pounds....but ...like ,Jay....I am not good at guessing weights.
  


jimr101 said:


> @HPiperSorry about spelling went to French schools and dislexia gave me fits in English schools. I get so many opposite impressions of the rs2i's but yours description really helps. I look for the more acurate sound most of the time but there seems no rhyme or reason sometimes lossless files are better sometimes they are worse seems to depend on the original recording more thsn anything. Do I go to the more accurate headphone to get what I'm looking for. And just when I think I've got it figured out here comes a file that needs all the help it can get on the bass. Must be why Jaywillin uses all these wonderful headphones. For myself it's looking like the rs2i's will cover more range into what I'm looking for than the ps500's since my fixed income won't afford me both.


 
 Great post


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> Hey made in Thailand, it couldn't be all that bad. I like the looks of this one better than Jay's.


 

 there were a lot of mug tree's that were very cool, but i couldn't find one as tall as i was looking for
 i originally got this, for the floor, i can move it from the puter, to the easy chair, height is perfect
 i'd only put it on the rack for the pic, but i kinda like it up there ! lol


----------



## jaywillin

dogmeat said:


> sorry flail.
> I'm in the Toilet Paper crowd.
> 
> I thought it might have been a re-worked bridle rack,(as in horse gear), when I first saw it.
> ...


 

 it absolutely can and does handle both !!


----------



## jaywillin

jimr101 said:


> @HPiperMy music preference is the sound of the magical phenomena of Woodstock. I went to high school in Belgium and fell in love with the Beatles. My dad was in the battle of the bulge and taught me how to string cooper wire in the attic and make a crystal set for my first army surplus headphones so I could listen to the british invasion. Don't get me wrong I very in love with all the classical music europe exposed me to. In college in Paris I had my student pass to the Opera house. But I was definitely ripe for the music revolution. It had a direct connection to my soul like no other. It transported my soul to new dimensions just like Tshecosky must have done for his generation and in turn evolved my love of the classics into true appreciation. Imagine coming home to the US just in time for Woodstock and the word HI FI going from a crystal set to a McIntosh preamp with a Pionner sx1010 KLH 8ohms paired to AltecLansing 4ohms speakers blaring Cosby Still Nash and Young in the Colorado mountains. Oh my SOUL!!! Now 46 years later after 6 kids 10 grandkids 1 greatgrandson I finally afforded my self the crown jewel of my retirement !!! GRADOS!!! That I can relive that sound without waking up the neighborhood or my wonderfull wife. You are right it's not something you can take measurements of. GRADO grasp the essence as does McIntosh*(must be the Dead Head coming out*)that music has. Its the connection music has with our subconscious that matter. Technology makes HiFi possible. HiFi connects our spiritto the music. Vacum tubes makes Neil Youngs Marshall amp pierce my soul and rocks my spirit to pure extacy. So the highs the mids the treebles are made so pure transporting me to such new dimensions that the humming of the vintage tube amp just adds to the magic of the teletransportation device.


 
 kindred spirits !
 i've never owned mcintosh, but its what started it, when i heard a complete system in a guys house i was landscaping at 18-19 yrs old
 i was hooked on "better than mass market" (and not just audio) from then on, loved the post, made me smile !


----------



## jaywillin

jimr101 said:


> @HPiperSorry about spelling went to French schools and dislexia gave me fits in English schools. I get so many opposite impressions of the rs2i's but yours description really helps. I look for the more acurate sound most of the time but there seems no rhyme or reason sometimes lossless files are better sometimes they are worse seems to depend on the original recording more thsn anything. Do I go to the more accurate headphone to get what I'm looking for. And just when I think I've got it figured out here comes a file that needs all the help it can get on the bass.* Must be why Jaywillin uses all these wonderful headphones.* For myself it's looking like the rs2i's will cover more range into what I'm looking for than the ps500's since my fixed income won't afford me both.


 
 yup !! 
 and the the 4 i have all get listened to, i seem to go through phases though, more than swapping for genres , or tracks
 week heavy with one, then change it up !


----------



## jimr101

Someone asked me what kind of music do you listen to. ALL GOOD MUSIC but I must share what I found this week. OH MY GOODNESS!!! Who are the wonderful people at the youtube site eTown webisodes! Get the GRADOS on. I have not heard anything this good since Soul Sacrifice at Woodstock and then add the audiophile quality of eTown productions and give Tedeshi Trucks/Joseph Arthur a hear on some RS1 or 2i's grados. Rock/Blues/Jazz. Oh my Lord now spending money on all this equipment make sense!!! I would have never thought you could reddo Sly and Familly Stone take you higher but we know GRADOS tell the TRUTH. The best vocals, horn section, bass player, back up harmony in my humble opinion I have EVER heard and then Derik Trucks guitar kicks in. Lody Lody Lody an orgasm in my ears.


----------



## jaywillin

jimr101 said:


> Someone asked me what kind of music do you listen to. ALL GOOD MUSIC but I must share what I found this week. OH MY GOODNESS!!! Who are the wonderful people at the youtube site eTown webisodes! Get the GRADOS on. I have not heard anything this good since Soul Sacrifice at Woodstock and then add the audiophile quality of eTown productions and give Tedeshi Trucks/Joseph Arthur a hear on some RS1 or 2i's grados. Rock/Blues/Jazz. Oh my Lord now spending money on all this equipment make sense!!! I would have never thought you could reddo Sly and Familly Stone take you higher but we know GRADOS tell the TRUTH. The best vocals, horn section, bass player, back up harmony in my humble opinion I have EVER heard and then Derik Trucks guitar kicks in. Lody Lody Lody an orgasm in my ears.


 

 i'm a huge derek trucks fan, i saw him play when he was 13


----------



## whirlwind

I love Derek Trucks, as well.....dude is a great player!


----------



## jimr101

Not just how unbelievably good Derek is. As GRADO fans I'm thinking it's terribly important to recognize organizations like eTown that care more about getting quality sound than profit. They should profit but in direct proportion to the effort they put into it. They sure put great talent and sound quality togeither. The industry has to take notice that this is what we expect and yes demand.


----------



## swspiers

There are few things better in life than coming home after a rough day at work to put my 225i's on...

For $200, these cans are insanely good.


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> There are few things better in life than coming home after a rough day at work to put my 225i's on...
> 
> For $200, these cans are insanely good.


 
 Even though I own the 80/325/RS1, I would like to hear the 225's one day, being that a lot of people like them better than the 80i's and the 325is's from what I've read. I've said this before, but the 80i's were my first Grado, and I've never been more impressed with the sound of a headphone in my life, I actually remember saying to a friend "can it get any better than this", well of course it can... but there is just something about the 80i's that draws me to their sound, (almost like a fix) and I never get bored of them. Sounds like you feel this way about the 225's, and that is just an awesome feeling. Good for you, enjoy!


----------



## MarcadoStalker7

Head-Fi sucks


----------



## MarcadoStalker7

Head-Fi sucks


----------



## MarcadoStalker7

Head-Fi sucks


----------



## JoeDoe

marcadostalker7 said:


> Don't get me wrong, i have a 325is and like it out of the box. I simply don't understand why have the obsession of change parts of these headphones, when someone purchased about HD-800 for example uses it and loves as it is...




Calling it garbage is kind of offensive man...

There aren't a ton of folks who mod the 325s, but with the lower end prestige models, mods are 1. Really really fun, 2. Easy to do, 3. Unique to each can, and 4. Usually improve the SQ without costing a bunch of money or requiring professional training or a background in engineering.

Not to mention there's a large price difference between the HD800 and most Grados. Also the HD600 isn't nearly as modable as the Grados...


----------



## HPiper

Seems like every once in a while one of the Grado haters just has to pop in here and vent. Don't know why, you don't see that in the HD600/650, LCD2, or any of a dozen other threads but for some reason Grado is 'fair game'. And JUST FOR THE RECORD I don't have a single one of my 3 pairs of Grado's modded in any way, even have the stock pads on all of em, but they still all sound like garbage..I am so confused!


----------



## JoeDoe

Hey Grado-ers, just in case anyone is interested, I added a few new cans to the Grado-tastic sale in my signature. Would love to spread some G-love around!


----------



## HPiper

Almost forgot...LYR in da House!! Holy cow..I am still in the throws of the WOW factor, but man what a great amp. All of my headphones sound like new phones, and I am not just saying that, it is absolutely true. I really want to thank Jay for telling me what a great amp this is, not only for Sennheiser's but Grados too. I am listening to Art Blakey on my SR225i phones right now and I can honestly say I have never heard these phones sound so good. Fantastic. As so many have said before me, "Now I have to listen to my whole cd collection again!!"
  I don't know about those tubes Jay, these stock ones sound pretty darn good to me!! If this amp sounded any better I think I'd have a seizure or something <LOL> I had no idea SR225i could sound this good...Who needs planars anyway...


----------



## elmoe

marcadostalker7 said:


> Don't get me wrong, i have a 325is and like it out of the box. I simply don't understand why have the obsession of change parts of these headphones, when someone purchased about HD-800 for example uses it and loves as it is...


 
  
 Lots of people mod the HD800. In fact there are professionals who offer the mod for 350usd, paintjobs for 300usd etc...
  
 This is a hobby community so of course people are going to mod their headphones! When you go on a car forum you see custom builds all over. We even have a very good DIY forum on head-fi where you can see very talented people make their own amps, dacs, headphones, even IEMs, all in the pursuit of better sound, and I think that's pretty great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Putting wooden cups on SR325i is still blasphemy though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  


hpiper said:


> Almost forgot...LYR in da House!! Holy cow..I am still in the throws of the WOW factor, but man what a great amp. All of my headphones sound like new phones, and I am not just saying that, it is absolutely true. I really want to thank Jay for telling me what a great amp this is, not only for Sennheiser's but Grados too. I am listening to Art Blakey on my SR225i phones right now and I can honestly say I have never heard these phones sound so good. Fantastic. As so many have said before me, "Now I have to listen to my whole cd collection again!!"
> I don't know about those tubes Jay, these stock ones sound pretty darn good to me!! If this amp sounded any better I think I'd have a seizure or something <LOL> I had no idea SR225i could sound this good...Who needs planars anyway...


 
  
 Another satisfied tubes + grados customer... Welcome to the club


----------



## whirlwind

hpiper said:


> Almost forgot...LYR in da House!! Holy cow..I am still in the throws of the WOW factor, but man what a great amp. All of my headphones sound like new phones, and I am not just saying that, it is absolutely true. I really want to thank Jay for telling me what a great amp this is, not only for Sennheiser's but Grados too. I am listening to Art Blakey on my SR225i phones right now and I can honestly say I have never heard these phones sound so good. Fantastic. As so many have said before me, "Now I have to listen to my whole cd collection again!!"
> I don't know about those tubes Jay, these stock ones sound pretty darn good to me!! If this amp sounded any better I think I'd have a seizure or something <LOL> I had no idea SR225i could sound this good...Who needs planars anyway...


 

 Yeah, the right amp makes a really nice difference in your cans....congrats and enjoy all of that old music.


----------



## HPiper

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, the right amp makes a really nice difference in your cans....congrats and enjoy all of that old music.


 

 Yeah I just noticed it is 3am and here I am still listening to Debbie Davies on my 225i's...argghh gotta go to bed...as soon as this song finishes...


----------



## LugBug1

jaywillin said:


> you've heard of the tree of life, the tree of whoa , here is the "tree of grado" !


 
 Thats amazing! Nature has a funny way of going back to itself... Those cups originally came from a tree 
  
  


joseph69 said:


> Even though I own the 80/325/RS1, I would like to hear the 225's one day, being that a lot of people like them better than the 80i's and the 325is's from what I've read. I've said this before, but the 80i's were my first Grado, and I've never been more impressed with the sound of a headphone in my life, I actually remember saying to a friend "can it get any better than this", well of course it can... but there is just something about the 80i's that draws me to their sound, (almost like a fix) and I never get bored of them. Sounds like you feel this way about the 225's, and that is just an awesome feeling. Good for you, enjoy!


 
  
 I would only buy them for collecting reasons, they are too similar to the RS1's only the RS's are better at everything. I loved my 225's and they got me hooked on the Grado sound. They are defo a sweet spot I'd agree and great for the price. But they were gone in a few days after getting the RS1's.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> Almost forgot...LYR in da House!! Holy cow..I am still in the throws of the WOW factor, but man what a great amp. All of my headphones sound like new phones, and I am not just saying that, it is absolutely true. I really want to thank Jay for telling me what a great amp this is, not only for Sennheiser's but Grados too. I am listening to Art Blakey on my SR225i phones right now and I can honestly say I have never heard these phones sound so good. Fantastic. As so many have said before me, "Now I have to listen to my whole cd collection again!!"
> I don't know about those tubes Jay, these stock ones sound pretty darn good to me!! If this amp sounded any better I think I'd have a seizure or something <LOL> I had no idea SR225i could sound this good...Who needs planars anyway...


 

 my advice would be let those stock tubes burn in, get familiar with the sound of them, go take a look over at the schiit lyr tube rollers thread,
 then, when you get ready to take it up a notch(and you will) you can try some NOS tubes, what they can do is really refine the sound of the lyr
 more detail, sweeter top end, and warm up the sound some more ! this journey is just beginning !!
 my lyr, the one mattTCG have back and forth between us several times, will be here monday i hope
 so with the lyr, and the mad, that brings "beauty and the beast" to mind !!


----------



## bpcans

elmoe said:


> Lots of people mod the HD800. In fact there are professionals who offer the mod for 350usd, paintjobs for 300usd etc...


Moding an HD800 is like whipping a Mercedes-Benz Maybach. It might look cool for some but why would you do it.


----------



## elmoe

bpcans said:


> Moding an HD800 is like whipping a Mercedes-Benz Maybach. It might look cool for some but why would you do it.


 
  
 Arguably better sound, nicer looks, why would you mod any headphone really? The HD800 may cost an arm but there's been mods on headphones 4-5 times the price on Head-Fi.


----------



## jaywillin

wake up grado heads !! daylights a burning !! (depending on where you are


----------



## jaywillin

and for our member who has a man crush on JB, who know who you are !!!


----------



## jimr101

GRADOS in the morning. What a concept! New coffee shop that serves a selection of grado headphones with matching coffee blend. Remember the dinners with rockola juke box at every table! Just think pick your 24bit 192hz download at the dinner on Neil Youngs new music player coming out.jaywillin


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> wake up grado heads !! daylights a burning !! (depending on where you are




  
  


jaywillin said:


> and for our member who has a man crush on JB, who know who you are !!!


----------



## hsubox

bpcans said:


> Moding an HD800 is like whipping a Mercedes-Benz Maybach. It might look cool for some but why would you do it.




A lot of times, it's the same answer to both: Because you can.


----------



## elmoe

hsubox said:


> A lot of times, it's the same answer to both: Because you can.


 
  
 Exactly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Some eye candy:


----------



## whirlwind

Love the look of those "goldies"


----------



## jaywillin

jimr101 said:


> GRADOS in the morning. What a concept! New coffee shop that serves a selection of grado headphones with matching coffee blend. Remember the dinners with rockola juke box at every table! Just think pick your 24bit 192hz download at the dinner on Neil Youngs new music player coming out.@jaywillin


 

 better copyright that idea before someone else does !!   
  
 oh, coffee in the morning, craft beers in the afternoon ?? huh, huh ???


----------



## elmoe

whirlwind said:


> Love the look of those "goldies"


 
  
 Thanks, they look pretty retro by themselves but I thought with the MPX3 it was even better.


----------



## bassboysam

the master.


----------



## jaywillin

bassboysam said:


> the master.





 heavens to murgatroid is right !!


----------



## jaywillin

oh golly we're hot today !!


----------



## bassboysam

Tom Waits is the coolest dude ever, but Zappa is a close second.
  
  
  
 Local Angel is one of the best albums to wake up to on a lazy weekend, highly recommended.


----------



## JoeDoe

Any other Grado-heads out there using the Sony MDR7506 or V6 as a closed can?
  
 Am I the only one who finds these uncannily similar to the Grado sound? pardon the awful pun...


----------



## TheDreamthinker

joedoe said:


> Any other Grado-heads out there using the Sony MDR7506 or V6 as a closed can?
> 
> Am I the only one who finds these uncannily similar to the Grado sound? pardon the awful pun...




Listening......interested in portable grado sound...


----------



## JoeDoe

thedreamthinker said:


> Listening......interested in portable grado sound...


 
 They're the most similar closed can I've heard to the Grado sound. Forward mids, textured bass, and nice treble extension. Some say that the treble is a little hot, but those are probably the same that say the 325 is treble-heavy.
  
 When going back and forth between the 225s and 7506s, the similarities certainly outnumber the differences!


----------



## bbophead

bassboysam said:


> but Zappa is a close second.


 
 I heard it on the news.


----------



## MarcadoStalker7

Head-Fi sucks


----------



## MarcadoStalker7

Head-Fi sucks


----------



## MarcadoStalker7

Head-Fi sucks


----------



## joseph69

lugbug1 said:


> Thats amazing! Nature has a funny way of going back to itself... Those cups originally came from a tree
> 
> 
> 
> I would only buy them for collecting reasons, they are too similar to the RS1's only the RS's are better at everything. I loved my 225's and they got me hooked on the Grado sound. They are defo a sweet spot I'd agree and great for the price. But they were gone in a few days after getting the RS1's.


 
 No, I'm done buying headphones, I've even sold the Bushmills X because having 4 sets of headphones wast too many for me. 3 pairs of headphones is more than enough…I feel. I'm just interested in hearing the 225's, being I never did.


----------



## jimr101

Working on the name "Grado in the morning Beer and Tunes in the afternoon".


----------



## brokenthumb

joseph69 said:


> No, I'm done buying headphones, I've even sold the Bushmills X because having 4 sets of headphones wast too many for me. 3 pairs of headphones is more than enough…I feel. I'm just interested in hearing the 225's, being I never did.


 
  
 When I read that I thought "I have three pairs also, four is one too many."  But then I realized the SR80i laying off to the side.  I always forget to count them... the 80i was my first real headphone and I'll never part with it.


----------



## joseph69

brokenthumb said:


> When I read that I thought "I have three pairs also, four is one too many."  But then I realized the SR80i laying off to the side.  I always forget to count them... the 80i was my first real headphone and I'll never part with it.


 
 Neither will I, I'm listening too them right now as I read the forum/import some Cd's too my library.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

joedoe said:


> They're the most similar closed can I've heard to the Grado sound. Forward mids, textured bass, and nice treble extension. Some say that the treble is a little hot, but those are probably the same that say the 325 is treble-heavy.
> 
> When going back and forth between the 225s and 7506s, the similarities certainly outnumber the differences!




Thanks for the tip... Will definitely try to get a hold of those 7506s...sounds compelling


----------



## ferday

thedreamthinker said:


> Thanks for the tip... Will definitely try to get a hold of those 7506s...sounds compelling




Agree, maybe I'd prefer them to my m50's, they are about the same price

I need closed cans most of the time since I'm always on the road, and portable (isolating) "grados" sounds like fun....


----------



## JoeDoe

For you guys who are interested, I was able to pick up the Sonys for around 60 bucks used. Just keep your eyes peeled on the sale threads and eBay


----------



## HPiper

joedoe said:


> Any other Grado-heads out there using the Sony MDR7506 or V6 as a closed can?
> 
> Am I the only one who finds these uncannily similar to the Grado sound? pardon the awful pun...


 

 First headphone of any quality I owned was a V6, but I thought it sounded god-awful . Now I know everything I had at that time was awful so it is no wonder the headphones sounded that way.


----------



## HPiper

joseph69 said:


> Neither will I, I'm listening too them right now as I read the forum/import some Cd's too my library.


 

 I just left HDTracks and I thought I would read through the forums while I think about what I want to download..Patricia Barber or Ella. That's a real difficult call.


----------



## HPiper

joseph69 said:


> No, I'm done buying headphones, I've even sold the Bushmills X because having 4 sets of headphones wast too many for me. 3 pairs of headphones is more than enough…I feel. I'm just interested in hearing the 225's, being I never did.


 

 Listening to the 225i now, I'll save you the trouble, they sound GREAT!! As I posted earlier though, they never sounded this good until I got this amp (Lyr). I think it is that Synergy thing Jay is always talking about. These are pretty much my favorite headphones at the moment. The 325is are just a little to bright on this setup. but the 225i are JUST right!! I am afraid to try the RS2i on here, I wouldn't go to bed for about 3 days.


----------



## bpcans

elmoe said:


> Arguably better sound, nicer looks, why would you mod any headphone really? The HD800 may cost an arm but there's been mods on headphones 4-5 times the price on Head-Fi.


Like I really want some purple Stax-009's. With diamonds!


----------



## elmoe

Maybe you don't but some people do mod the 009:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/650947/mods-for-sr-009/90


----------



## HPiper

As long as everybody is posting videos.
  
 
  
 And this, her ability to morph her voice into that of several different singers is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## MarcadoStalker7

Head-Fi sucks


----------



## MarcadoStalker7

Head-Fi sucks


----------



## MarcadoStalker7

Head-Fi sucks


----------



## bpcans

As long as you guys are posting vids maybe someone knows of a good one from Shannon Curfman. I know, you don't have to say it, chicks playing the blues. Whatever!


----------



## Matro5

Just wanted to post a positive experience with Grado customer service. I had an issue with my PS500s where the cup came loose from the cimbal, most likely due to user error. I emailed Grado to inquire about sending them in for repair, but they insisted it wasn't necessary and sent me two of of the gimbals free of charge. I think that was on Thursday, and the gimbals arrived today. 
  
 Thanks, Grado!


----------



## hsubox

matro5 said:


> Just wanted to post a positive experience with Grado customer service. I had an issue with my PS500s where the cup came loose from the cimbal, most likely due to user error. I emailed Grado to inquire about sending them in for repair, but they insisted it wasn't necessary and sent me two of of the gimbals free of charge. I think that was on Thursday, and the gimbals arrived today.
> 
> Thanks, Grado!


 
  
 Awesome! Glad they were able to take care of you.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

ferday said:


> Agree, maybe I'd prefer them to my m50's, they are about the same price
> 
> I need closed cans most of the time since I'm always on the road, and portable (isolating) "grados" sounds like fun....




I was kinda thinking of the ck100pro in that regard..but waiting for a japan assignment to get them there..


----------



## TheDreamthinker

matro5 said:


> Just wanted to post a positive experience with Grado customer service. I had an issue with my PS500s where the cup came loose from the cimbal, most likely due to user error. I emailed Grado to inquire about sending them in for repair, but they insisted it wasn't necessary and sent me two of of the gimbals free of charge. I think that was on Thursday, and the gimbals arrived today.
> 
> Thanks, Grado!




Happens quite often...happened to me aswell..

I need to admit that i was a bit harsh with them, because i have made the experience on several occasions that customer services are lazy if they aren't shouted at...

I apologise, Grado...


----------



## HPiper

Grado is pretty good. I particularly like their flat rate repair cost. I know they LOST money when I sent in my SR225 phones, but they did a good job and the phones sound like new. Well they should sound new, they replaced everything but the headband and the cups.


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> Listening to the 225i now, I'll save you the trouble, they sound GREAT!! As I posted earlier though, they never sounded this good until I got this amp (Lyr). I think it is that Synergy thing Jay is always talking about. These are pretty much my favorite headphones at the moment. The 325is are just a little to bright on this setup. but the 225i are JUST right!! I am afraid to try the RS2i on here, I wouldn't go to bed for about 3 days.


 
 I can't believe you didn't listen to the RS's yet with the Lyr!
 What are you waiting for? You'll eventually fall asleep one day.
  


hpiper said:


> I just left HDTracks and I thought I would read through the forums while I think about what I want to download..Patricia Barber or Ella. That's a real difficult call.


 
 I was adding some Clapton/Creme and Dire Straits to my library.


----------



## JoeDoe

You guys see this?
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-RS1-Martin-Custom-Audio-Little-Dot-1-/181358410434?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item2a39cdbac2
  
@jaywillin do you know who that is? He's selling from Fort Rucker.


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> You guys see this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-RS1-Martin-Custom-Audio-Little-Dot-1-/181358410434?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item2a39cdbac2
> 
> ...



No but a nice couple of pieces!


----------



## DogMeat

Guess I found something to spend part of my Tax refund on!
 hee hee hee!!!
  
 Thanks posting that up, JoeDoe!
 Been looking for a NICE set of the vintage RS1 for some little time, and at a decent price point.
  
 And I have a nephew that I will give that Dot to, as his intro to tubing.
  
 SCHWEET!


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> I can't believe you didn't listen to the RS's yet with the Lyr!
> What are you waiting for? You'll eventually fall asleep one day.
> 
> I was adding some Clapton/Creme and Dire Straits to my library.


 
  
 Great artists to add to your library, Joseph.


dogmeat said:


> Guess I found something to spend part of my Tax refund on!
> hee hee hee!!!
> 
> Thanks posting that up, JoeDoe!
> ...


 
  So...I take it, you won the auction....if so....congrats.


----------



## elmoe

This might interest some of you, a cheaper alternative to the Headphile C Pads with carbon fibre finish instead of wood:
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/BeyerDynamic-Earpads-for-Grado-RS1-RS2-SR60-SR80-SRI-Series-Headphones/231155366762?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222006%26algo%3DSIC.FITP%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D21235%26meid%3D5689343142272627447%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D9374%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D181358410434


----------



## JoeDoe

dogmeat said:


> Guess I found something to spend part of my Tax refund on!
> hee hee hee!!!
> 
> Thanks posting that up, JoeDoe!
> ...


 
 Haha congrats man!


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Great artists to add to your library, Joseph.


 
 Thanks, I haven't really gotten around to importing my Classic Rock, being that I listen too a lot of Jazz music. I usually listen too the Classic Rock on my my Cd player, but I'm going to import it all too my MBP.


----------



## JoeDoe

For those of you who are following this conversation, the Sony V6 (or 7506) is are probably one of the best bet you could get for a portable Grado sound. The bass is definitely fuller then any Grado, but it's a closed can. The Sony does have the very honest, natural flavor we come to know and love though!


----------



## jaywillin

dogmeat said:


> Guess I found something to spend part of my Tax refund on!
> hee hee hee!!!
> 
> Thanks posting that up, JoeDoe!
> ...


 

 good to know it(rs1) went to someone who will appreciate it, and the LD will go to someone starting the journey ! nice job DM !!


----------



## jaywillin

when you hear of macon, ga, you usually think of the allmans brothers, well, there was another band, in macon, by way of mobile, al
 that could blow it up with the best of them !!
 how about a little funky R&B on a sunday after noon


----------



## Porteroso

That boy can sing, that's for sure.


----------



## jaywillin

porteroso said:


> That boy can sing, that's for sure.


 

 that's jimmy hall, he plays sax and harmonica now with hank williams jr, among the other stuff he does


----------



## Porteroso

Too much good music to be into all of it, but that's a great live recording.


----------



## ferday

i was playing with an old set of senn 437's (the modding went too far LOL now they are broken) and then turned my attention to my rs1...decided i hadn't given the taped bowl mod enough listening time.
  
 a couple albums in (and a lot of tape with a/b testing, taping one bowl and reversing L/R channels, etc) i've decided i like it.  enough that i'm going to pick up another set of bowls and do some sort of permanent taping (silicon maybe?) to have the change available.  it does cut out some air and close in the stage a tiny bit
  
 for those grado fans that haven't taped their bowls yet, give it a shot and a good listen, it's not a huge change and the increase in bass/fullness does cut out some air, but with a good range of test songs you may like it....and tape is cheap and comes right off the bowls no problem (i used scotch tape which doesn't stick too much)


----------



## bbophead

ferday said:


> i was playing with an old set of senn 437's (the modding went too far LOL now they are broken) and then turned my attention to my rs1...decided i hadn't given the taped bowl mod enough listening time.
> 
> a couple albums in (and a lot of tape with a/b testing, taping one bowl and reversing L/R channels, etc) i've decided i like it.  enough that i'm going to pick up another set of bowls and do some sort of permanent taping (silicon maybe?) to have the change available.  it does cut out some air and close in the stage a tiny bit
> 
> for those grado fans that haven't taped their bowls yet, give it a shot and a good listen, it's not a huge change and the increase in bass/fullness does cut out some air, but with a good range of test songs you may like it....and tape is cheap and comes right off the bowls no problem (i used scotch tape which doesn't stick too much)


 
 Tried it.  Didn't get it.  But then, I don't get a lot of things.


----------



## elmoe

Same here the tape mod wasn't for me, flat pads got me the kind of bass I wanted. Still have to try G cush pads.


----------



## jaywillin

elmoe said:


> Same here the tape mod wasn't for me, flat pads got me the kind of bass I wanted. Still have to try G cush pads.


 

 love tape on the 225, do not the rs1, like flats, L's, G's on the rs1,    my $.02


----------



## elmoe

Yeah I want to try some G's at some point. I'm in the process of modding my MPX3 so for now my budget is tied into it, but in a few weeks I think I'll buy a pair of G's to see what the fuss is about.


----------



## whirlwind

Don't everybody just wish all headphones could swap out pads as fast and easy as Grado ?
  
 What a simple an easy solution they have.
  
 Some companies make it a real PITA


----------



## bpcans

G-cushions on my RS1i's work really well especially when I listen to them thru my home stereo system. I get a big soundstage. The bass response drops off a bit so I adjust the EQ on my receiver/power amp until I get a good mix.


----------



## Melvins

elmoe said:


> Lots of people mod the HD800. In fact there are professionals who offer the mod for 350usd, paintjobs for 300usd etc...
> 
> This is a hobby community so of course people are going to mod their headphones! When you go on a car forum you see custom builds all over. We even have a very good DIY forum on head-fi where you can see very talented people make their own amps, dacs, headphones, even IEMs, all in the pursuit of better sound, and I think that's pretty great
> 
> ...


 
 Is putting inner woodies on a pair of 325is a blasphemy?
  
  
 So guys I've been trying to decide whether I should get woodie outer, inners, both or neither (cups/shells) for my 325is. I love them but I also love the appeal/sound quality of wooden cups. Any and all input is much obliged!! Also: what wood should I try out?


----------



## joseph69

melvins said:


> Is putting inner woodies on a pair of 325is a blasphemy?
> 
> 
> So guys I've been trying to decide whether I should get woodie outer, inners, both or neither (cups/shells) for my 325is. I love them but I also love the appeal/sound quality of wooden cups. Any and all input is much obliged!! Also: what wood should I try out?


 
 I would personally leave the 325's alone, being that they come with nice aluminum cups, and they are a fantastic headphone. I switched from the RS1i's to the 325is's last night, and enjoyed very much for 3+hrs, because IMO they have a totally different sound, and I like them both.
 If anything buy a used pair of 60's-225's and do some modding too those. I put wooden cups on my 80i's and they look great and sound great…but they also sounded great before that too.


----------



## elmoe

melvins said:


> Is putting inner woodies on a pair of 325is a blasphemy?
> 
> 
> So guys I've been trying to decide whether I should get woodie outer, inners, both or neither (cups/shells) for my 325is. I love them but I also love the appeal/sound quality of wooden cups. Any and all input is much obliged!! Also: what wood should I try out?


 
  
 Inner is ok since they're the crappy plastic cups to begin with, although I don't know if it'll make anything "better" per say.
  
 As jospeh69 said above though, if you want to mod for the fun of modding, best to do it on 60s, 80s, 125s or 225s which actually will benefit from it for sure.


----------



## Melvins

joseph69 said:


> I would personally leave the 325's alone, being that they come with nice aluminum cups, and they are a fantastic headphone. I switched from the RS1i's to the 325is's last night, and enjoyed very much for 3+hrs, because IMO they have a totally different sound, and I like them both.
> If anything buy a used pair of 60's-225's and do some modding too those. I put wooden cups on my 80i's and they look great and sound great…but they also sounded great before that too.


 
 Interesting.  I wouldnt buy a lower Grado simply to just mod it, I was just thinking about modding my 325i. But if it is pointless then I'll just refrain and save my money. Maybe I'll get sr225i's in the future and spend a few hundred on wooden shells. But. I doubt it. But I also have a pair of magnums that have wooden shells on em so.


----------



## Melvins

The Black Angels sound so AMAZINg with the LD1+/DAC/Grado lineup. So warm. Just. uhhh. audiogasm


----------



## bpcans

Melvins, I just ordered an LD 1+ today thru Amazon. What kind of dac are you using?


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> Melvins, I just ordered an LD 1+ today thru Amazon. What kind of dac are you using?


 

 lol, that didn't take long !! lol


----------



## joseph69

melvins said:


> Interesting.  I wouldnt buy a lower Grado simply to just mod it, I was just thinking about modding my 325i. But if it is pointless then I'll just refrain and save my money. Maybe I'll get sr225i's in the future and spend a few hundred on wooden shells. But. I doubt it. But I also have a pair of magnums that have wooden shells on em so.


 
 Oh, so if you already have Magnums, I wouldn't mod my 325's…in reality they are already nicely modded in aluminum (not plastic) and sound great!


----------



## Porteroso

Went ahead and got the WA6 that was on the forsale forum. Can't wait. Should be a great amp, and probably my only amp till I can get the WA5 that everyone raves about. Going to use the Fiio E10's dac for now, but hopefully I can pick up a modi later on. The key, I think, is not listening to things you cannot afford. As long as your experience with expensive things is linear, you can stand to not have the best. It's when you listen to the best and come back down that your wallet really takes a hit.


----------



## swspiers

For what it's worth, I find the E10's DAC to be pretty darn good.


----------



## joseph69

porteroso said:


> Went ahead and got the WA6 that was on the forsale forum. Can't wait. Should be a great amp, and probably my only amp till I can get the WA5 that everyone raves about. Going to use the Fiio E10's dac for now, but hopefully I can pick up a modi later on. The key, I think, is not listening to things you cannot afford. As long as your experience with expensive things is linear, you can stand to not have the best. It's when you listen to the best and come back down that your wallet really takes a hit.


 
 Congratulations on the WA6! It is a beautiful sounding/looking/built amp. And as far as I'm concerned, yes there is something always more expensive or "better", but I'm totally satisfied with the WA6…I couldn't want or ask for more, it is plenty enough. Enjoy!


----------



## DogMeat

porteroso said:


> Went ahead and got the WA6 that was on the forsale forum. Can't wait. Should be a great amp, and probably my only amp till I can get the WA5 that everyone raves about. Going to use the Fiio E10's dac for now, but hopefully I can pick up a modi later on. The key, I think, is not listening to things you cannot afford. As long as your experience with expensive things is linear, you can stand to not have the best. It's when you listen to the best and come back down that your wallet really takes a hit.


 
 I absolutely positively LOVE my WA6!
 It's one of the NICEST sounding amps for your Grados around....and it's a DREAM with some tube rolling.
  
 Right now I have the Amperex Bugle Boy '59 GZ34 (brown base) in there, paired with a set of Sylvania 6EW7s....very very NICE combo, nice clarity, DETAIL, yet the 6EW7s bring a sweet spot to the entire range without being at all syrupy, just the right touch of mellow to allow the Grados to shine shine shine.
 I am really liking this combo with Classical string music, the WA6 is probably my fave amp now, and this is one of my favourite tube combos in there.
  
 After you have played around with some tube rolling, trying to find the sets that match your listening.... you may not find that you need the 5 all that much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
  
  
 edited to fix a bunch of hideous typos.


----------



## bbophead

I have no desire to move "up" from my WA6.


----------



## joseph69

bbophead said:


> I have no desire to move "up" from my WA6.


 
 I totally agree!
 When I had that desire too move to the GS1Ki from the RS1i (for me) after hearing the GS1Ki, it was then I realized what I already had and loved, and have no desire too hear own anything else, no matter how popular or praised... same go's for the WA6!


----------



## DogMeat

I agree with bbophead!
  
 I don't really think one needs to, given the specs of the Grados.
 You don't really need half a tank,(even if it IS a Woo Tank), to hear all the beautiful woodly,(or not
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), goodness that the very fine Grados have to offer.
  
 I've had just the BEST time experimenting with different tube combos to get the perfect sets for the various musics that I listen to.
 I actually keep them stored up as sets in wooden soda crates, set on side to act as cubby's, ready to roll, as my listening mood dictates.
 I kind of considering, some time down the road, picking up another WA6 , either for the other room, or as a side-kick to the one I now have, each loaded with a tube set for a different music, so that I can save some wear and tear on tubes/pins/slots, etc. by not having to jiggle tubes in and out of sockets twice a day.
 Some of my tubes are on the costly, high-end side of things, and I hate stressing them very much.
 I just have this bad dream that a $500 Miniwatt explodes in my hand....
  
 ANYWAY.
 I don't believe that Woo makes a single < or = mediocre thing.
 But many of them are WAY overkill for many cans.
 Grados don't need the same power as a set of Stax.
  
 I didn't even feel the need to try out the WA6 SE.
 LOTTA footprint, don't need it for the Grados.
  
 I KNOW that Porteroso is in for a REAL treat.
 Just remember, in case you don't know this, you do need to do proper run-in of your gear and the tubes.
 You'll also want to make sure that your tubes are reasonably warmed up before you a) start the sound passing through them, and b) begin judging. 
 But I will tell you; even early on in your use phase, you will appreciate the beauty that you are now hearing, IMMEDIATELY.
  
 welcome to the WA6ers Club, Congrats on your choice, Porteroso!


----------



## whirlwind

porteroso said:


> Went ahead and got the WA6 that was on the forsale forum. Can't wait. Should be a great amp, and probably my only amp till I can get the WA5 that everyone raves about. Going to use the Fiio E10's dac for now, but hopefully I can pick up a modi later on. The key, I think, is not listening to things you cannot afford. As long as your experience with expensive things is linear, you can stand to not have the best. It's when you listen to the best and come back down that your wallet really takes a hit.


 

 Congrats....you will have a great combo!


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> For what it's worth, I find the E10's DAC to be pretty darn good.


 

 its not bad atall !!


----------



## jaywillin

schiit lyr back in the house, and got some new tubes


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin, congrats on getting back with your old girlfriend. Let us know how the new tubes sound.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> schiit lyr back in the house, and got some new tubes


 
  
 That Lyr has traveled a few miles.
  
 Bolt that amp down to your shelf


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> That Lyr has traveled a few miles.
> 
> Bolt that amp down to your shelf


 

 back and forth between matt just a few times ! lol
 got these in the mail today too
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/710535/1960-2-star-philips-miniwatt-e88cc-sq-matched-pair-ultra-rare


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> back and forth between matt just a few times ! lol
> got these in the mail today too
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/710535/1960-2-star-philips-miniwatt-e88cc-sq-matched-pair-ultra-rare


 

 Nice
  
 I may have to consider a Lyr, once the Hifiman 560i come out.....and we see how much amp they are gonna need....supposedly much less the last generation Hifimans.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Nice
> 
> I may have to consider a Lyr, once the Hifiman 560i come out.....and we see how much amp they are gonna need....supposedly much less the last generation Hifimans.


 

 give the mad a chance, it does drive the x's ,
 i just seem to have a sentimental connection with the lyr, matt too probably, we'd just hate to see it go to a stranger !! lol


----------



## MickeyVee

Congrats on the WA6!  I think you'll really like it and it seems that a few other here enjoy it! Really liking mine. Have some tubes on order.. let the insanity begin!
 Quote:


porteroso said:


> Went ahead and got the WA6 that was on the forsale forum.


----------



## MickeyVee

I've got a real soft sport for the Lyr.  My first 'real' amp. Loved tube rolling.  I almost ordered one when they had them in black a few months back but then I remembered how obsessive I was and how much I spent on tubes.
 From what I've been reading, the HE560i will not require that much power.  The Lyr drove the HE500 to levels where they would be bouncing off my ears.
 Quote:


whirlwind said:


> I may have to consider a Lyr, once the Hifiman 560i come out...


----------



## DogMeat

I pretty much only use my Lyr for the Audeezers....occcaissionally will park my head inside the Senns on her.
 I like the woodied 325i's on there too, now that I am trying that rig out, seeing how the new wood sounds on various gear.
  
 The 325i's REALLY sound very nice on the Valhalla.
 That's my late-night-ready-for-bed and some mellow-down-music rig.
 Acoustic, live, string and/or guitar is absolutely divine with this pairing.


----------



## Willieboy

mickeyvee said:


>


 

 Another happy WA6 owner here.  I listed to HD600s, Mad Dog 3.2s and Beyer T51Ps.  Hope to add some RS1is in a month or so.


----------



## HPiper

I know you guys all go crazy over the Ear+HD, well there is one for sale on ebay. I am looking at the Rs1's he is selling too, but my amp buying days are over for a while.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> I know you guys all go crazy over the Ear+HD, well there is one for sale on ebay. I am looking at the Rs1's he is selling too, but my amp buying days are over for a while.


 

 rs1


----------



## DogMeat

*UDDATE ON WOODY MOD FOR YOUR CANS:*
  
  
 I talked to this guy who did the mod on my 325is.
 It is much as I suspected- he does NOT want to do VOLUME work.
 He does it as a hobby, mostly only to pay for his tools.
  
 He IS NOT the "other guy" mentioned previously in this thread; he has visited HeadFi, but quit visiting about 2 years ago.
  
 We're trying to work out the best way that he can take some of you guys' requests, yet keep the orders pretty low, as he doesn't want the stress and demanding nature of having MANY orders on the burner.
  
 I think what I want to do for him,(at least for now), since he's a nice, sort of retiring dude, is to field requests for stuff via my PMs and then I can hook people up to him, one at a time.
 Nobody is going to ask for money to do this.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I just appreciate what he has done for me, and I want to return my happiness a bit.
  
 So, what I will do is just act as a Go Between..... maybe he'll get interested in doing more work as time passes and be okay with a public posting of his contact info.
  
 I hope that will work for everybody and get some lovely mods to the people who want them, and maybe can be a little patient with the process not being like Amaz*n or something.
 This is all hand-made, after all, and his degree of care and detail is worth it, ABSOLUTELY.
 It's really kind of cool that he will let you select your own wood,(like buy it from ebay or wherever), and send it to him with your cans, and then he does the work. I don't think he censors your choice of wood, however, so DO your homework about the properties of the wood you are buying in advance! I like the whole personal participation aspect of how this has gone for me. 
  
 I promise that I don't get a dime for this.
 I just like the guy and I enjoy the HeadFi community enough to help people get a piece of the lovely experience that I am having.
  
 that is all.


----------



## joseph69

My WA6 Wood Edition! (I take no credit for the fabrication, my father did it.)
 I take credit for the idea/color and the painting/installation.
 Added to the wood side panels are the transformer cover and the tube base plate cover with aluminum bezels around the tube sockets…done!


----------



## whirlwind

Wow  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Fantastic job.....that is the best looking Woo I have ever seen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Great color choice.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

joseph69 said:


> My Woo Audio WA6 Wood Edition! (I take no credit for the fabrication, my father did it).
> I only take credit for the idea/color/installation/photos.
> Added to the side panels are the transformer cover and tube base cover with aluminum bezels around the tube sockets…done!
> 
> ...


 
 great work...props to your dad...
  
 wondering how much a 'professional' customisation of that kind would cost...


----------



## DogMeat

Gorgeous.


----------



## joseph69

thedreamthinker said:


> great work...props to your dad...
> 
> wondering how much a 'professional' customisation of that kind would cost...


 
 Thank you, it is the mostly the time and cutting of the wood/aluminum, not so much the cost of the material, it cost me under $20.00U.S. And thanks for the compliment too my father, if it wasn't for him having the machinery to do this, it wouldn't have been done.
  


dogmeat said:


> Gorgeous.


 
 Thank you!
  


whirlwind said:


> Wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you very much, appreciate the compliment whirlwind!


----------



## elmoe

Looks great!


----------



## joseph69

Thank you!!!


----------



## Oracle

Nicely done joseph, I've been holding back on buying the WA6 but after looking at those pics it's making it very hard to resist.


----------



## rodweb

Wow...Great work!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 jam up !!


----------



## DogMeat

oracle said:


> Nicely done joseph, I've been holding back on buying the WA6 but after looking at those pics it's making it very hard to resist.


 
        
*OMG! *
*ANOTHER ONE!*
  
*PLEASE READ THE FOLLOWING, THEN COMPLY.*
  
  
  
  
      
  
 you know that you MUST.


----------



## joseph69

oracle said:


> Nicely done joseph, I've been holding back on buying the WA6 but after looking at those pics it's making it very hard to resist.


 
 Thank you! Go for it, it is a great sounding amp, you can't go wrong!
  


rodweb said:


> Wow...Great work!


 
 Thank you very much, I will pass the comment on to my father.
  


jaywillin said:


> jam up !!


 
 Yes, I will be jamming up tonight! Thanks Jay.


----------



## Oracle

Your right DogMeat,
 I already have the Woo headphone stand, I just need the amp to go with it.


----------



## joseph69

*jaywillin*, thanks for the reputation…but I don't understand how that works, please explain it to me thanks.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> *jaywillin*, thanks for the reputation…but I don't understand how that works, please explain it to me thanks.


 
  
 honestly, other than, "its good" not really sure ! lol


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> honestly, other than, "its good" not really sure ! lol


 
 Oh, ok thanks! Lol!


----------



## joseph69

Thank you *Brokenthumb,* I appreciate the reputation!
 I just figured out what (reputation) is and how to use it on the site thanks again!


----------



## joseph69

Thank you also* AK7579* for the reputation.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

oracle said:


> Your right DogMeat,
> I already have the Woo headphone stand, I just need the amp to go with it.




Does the Asgard2 work well with the SR325is and the HD800?


----------



## Oracle

TheDreamthinker,
  
 To my ears the Asgard2 works well with both the SR325is, HD800 and even down to my more sensitive IEM the Westone 4R.  The Asgard has been a great all around amp and I only recently purchased the Schiit Vali to experiment with the tube sound which has brought some added warmth to my headphones. Personally the PS500 sounds the best with the Asgard because it doesn't need any additional warmth but I believe the SR325is and the HD800 would sound better with a nice tube amp such as the WA6.


----------



## fenderf4i

The Vali and Asgard2 sound identical with the PS500's. I thought the Vali was warmer until I hooked up a switch to change between them instantly.


----------



## Oracle

I like your idea of using a switch, especially with the Vali.  While comparing the two amps I needed to wait after plugging in a headphone for the Vali to stop ringing before I could continue listening.  I'll have to give this a try, could you tell me what switch you used?


----------



## fenderf4i

oracle said:


> I like your idea of using a switch, especially with the Vali.  While comparing the two amps I needed to wait after plugging in a headphone for the Vali to stop ringing before I could continue listening.  I'll have to give this a try, could you tell me what switch you used?


 
  
  
 The Fiio HS-2. I was sure I heard a difference until I switched quickly. Some people won't agree with this process, but so be it. The Vali and Asgard2 may sound different from each other with different headphones, but I can say they sounded the same to me with the PS500.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

oracle said:


> TheDreamthinker,
> 
> To my ears the Asgard2 works well with both the SR325is, HD800 and even down to my more sensitive IEM the Westone 4R.  The Asgard has been a great all around amp and I only recently purchased the Schiit Vali to experiment with the tube sound which has brought some added warmth to my headphones. Personally the PS500 sounds the best with the Asgard because it doesn't need any additional warmth but I believe the SR325is and the HD800 would sound better with a nice tube amp such as the WA6.


 
  
 Thanks for the info...
  
 I am thinking of getting a new amp for my SR325is (and probably a future CK100pro).
  
 Both probably could use some additional warmth, so I am comparing  the LittleDots, Schiits and some random sales forum browsing (kind of preferring the Schiit at the moment for the easier warranty). 
 WA6 is something which I will consider with future hp-upgrades.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Yes, hello, I'd like to join your club please


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Question: given the amount of mods people seem to do here, has anyone tried basically taking raw drivers and simply building a pair of headphones around them? I mean, some of you guys are doing INSANE custom work to the point that they don't even seem to be the original product aside from the speaker itself.


----------



## bbophead

someguydude said:


> Question: given the amount of mods people seem to do here, has anyone tried basically taking raw drivers and simply building a pair of headphones around them? I mean, some of you guys are doing INSANE custom work to the point that they don't even seem to be the original product aside from the speaker itself.


 
 If you type in "Grado mods" in the search window, you'll see several sites here that do quite a bit of serious and not so serious modding.


----------



## JoeDoe

someguydude said:


> Question: given the amount of mods people seem to do here, has anyone tried basically taking raw drivers and simply building a pair of headphones around them? I mean, some of you guys are doing INSANE custom work to the point that they don't even seem to be the original product aside from the speaker itself.



You need to head over to the non grado driver thread my friend


----------



## SomeGuyDude

joedoe said:


> You need to head over to the non grado driver thread my friend


 
  
 I meant like, taking RS1i or 325 drivers and building a set from scratch. I'm just amazed at the skill and craftsmanship going on into these I'm wondering if anyone on here would end up doing like MrSpeakers did and start making whole new products.


----------



## joseph69

thedreamthinker said:


> Thanks for the info...
> 
> I am thinking of getting a new amp for my SR325is (and probably a future CK100pro).
> 
> ...


 
 I own the 325is, and own the Magni/Modi… and used to own the LD1+. If you are looking for more warmth I would go with the LD1+ because it is warmer than the M/M combo, and you can roll the tubes to your preference and change the op-amp. The reason I kept the M/M and sold the LD1+ was because I felt my 325's where a bit too warm for me, so the M/M balanced the sound being it was brighter for me.
  


papasmurf6768 said:


> Yes, hello, I'd like to join your club please


 
 You just did! Welcome, nice mods on the Grados!
 What model are they?


----------



## joseph69

someguydude said:


> I meant like, taking RS1i or 325 drivers and building a set from scratch. I'm just amazed at the skill and craftsmanship going on into these I'm wondering if anyone on here would end up doing like MrSpeakers did and start making whole new products.


 
 You've got to see what the Germanguy did (I believe thats his user name)…he made an awesome looking headphone from scratch…I mean awesome!!!


----------



## swspiers

papasmurf6768 said:


> Yes, hello, I'd like to join your club please


 
 In order to REALLY join the club, we need some serious details about those cans....


----------



## JoeDoe

swspiers said:


> In order to REALLY join the club, we need some serious details about those cans....


 
 Allow me to guess!
  
 SR80i in either walnut or lapacho cups, auvio headband, Ear Zonk L cush, stock cable.


----------



## fleasbaby

someguydude said:


> Question: given the amount of mods people seem to do here, has anyone tried basically taking raw drivers and simply building a pair of headphones around them? I mean, some of you guys are doing INSANE custom work to the point that they don't even seem to be the original product aside from the speaker itself.




Working on it . I am aiming to make a more comfortable Grado...just started experimenting with designs.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

papasmurf6768 said:


> Yes, hello, I'd like to join your club please


 
  
 Great stuff...
  
 where did you get those gimbals/headband....those stock gimbals are killing me (and my cables)
 What wood?


joseph69 said:


> I own the 325is, and own the Magni/Modi… and used to own the LD1+. If you are looking for more warmth I would go with the LD1+ because it is warmer than the M/M combo, and you can roll the tubes to your preference and change the op-amp. The reason I kept the M/M and sold the LD1+ was because I felt my 325's where a bit too warm for me, so the M/M balanced the sound being it was brighter for me.


 
  
 What i'm looking for a sound which is slightly less warm than the RS1i. The SR325is aggressiveness with a bit more warmth.
  
 I will try to get my hands on a used LittleDot I+...
 Options are always appreciated...


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

joseph69 said:


> You just did! Welcome, nice mods on the Grados!
> What model are they?


 
  
 Thanks! I just got them in a trade from JoeDoe, they're SR225i drivers in lapacho wood cups with an Auvio headband and the stock cable.
  


swspiers said:


> In order to REALLY join the club, we need some serious details about those cans....


 
  
 See the above!
  


thedreamthinker said:


> Great stuff...
> 
> where did you get those gimbals/headband....those stock gimbals are killing me (and my cables)
> What wood?
> ...


 
  
 Again, see above. I didn't make them myself so I don't know all the details on the gimbals and other stuff.
  


joedoe said:


> Allow me to guess!
> 
> SR80i in either walnut or lapacho cups, auvio headband, Ear Zonk L cush, stock cable.


 
  
 Oh come on man, you gave them to me, you should know what they are! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SR225i drivers, lapacho cups.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

papasmurf6768 said:


> Thanks! I just got them in a trade from JoeDoe, they're SR225i drivers in lapacho wood cups with an (1) *Auvio headband* and the stock cable.
> 
> Oh come on man,* (2 )you gave them to me*, you should know what they are!
> 
> ...


 
  
 (1)
.
 - UrbanEars headband it seems - 
 ...might consider looking for a broken pair...
  
 (2)
 You own too much stuff Joe


----------



## DogMeat

oracle said:


> Your right DogMeat,
> I already have the Woo headphone stand, I just need the amp to go with it.


 
  
 Yes.
 I AM.
  
  
 so.
 COMPLY arready.
  
  
  
  
 LOL!


----------



## whirlwind

papasmurf6768 said:


> Yes, hello, I'd like to join your club please


 

 Welcome to the club....great looking cans


----------



## JoeDoe

papasmurf6768 said:


> Oh come on man, you gave them to me, you should know what they are!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hahaha, I wasn't even paying attention to who made the post! 3/4 ain't bad!


thedreamthinker said:


> (1)
> .
> - UrbanEars headband it seems -
> ...might consider looking for a broken pair...
> ...


 
 1. Auvio actually. A brand found at RS.
  
 2. Well why do you think he owns them now!?


----------



## hsubox

Tax refund filed.... trying my hardest not to immediately add another headphone to the stable...! Unless someone wants to buy my SR225i to make space D


----------



## dotrunghieu

joseph69 said:


> My Woo Audio WA6 Wood Edition! (I take no credit for the fabrication, my father did it).
> I only take credit for the idea/color/installation/photos.
> Added to the side panels are the transformer cover and tube base cover with aluminum bezels around the tube sockets…done!


 
 "no image available" 
 please fix


----------



## joseph69

I don't know why this happened, but only one is missing from the original post, and all of them are in my photo album.


----------



## jimr101

Spoke to the devil last night while listening to the post one of you sent the other day this beth and joe strange fruit has got to much soul he said. How can I keep up with you angels of light when you put them GRADOS on with that blasted woo amp.


----------



## muzic4life

i noticed this thread just now...this is my first post in this thread...as becoming a new Grado fan..i would like to say Hi to everyone here and wish u all well...


----------



## muzic4life

I also like to drive my Grados using MK3b+ only with a simple dacport connected to my laptop...basically..Grados are very easy to drive and they sound so fantastic without the need of specific setup..this is ONE big reason i prefer them over my other full size cans....


----------



## whirlwind

Welcome muzic4life....very nice combo of cans.


----------



## muzic4life

whirlwind said:


> Welcome muzic4life....very nice combo of cans.


 
  
 Thanks whirlwind


----------



## joseph69

muzic4life said:


> i noticed this thread just now...this is my first post in this thread...as becoming a new Grado fan..i would like to say Hi to everyone here and wish u all well...


 
 Welcome , those are some nice headphones you have, I'm surprised you've never heard of this thread before.


----------



## MickeyVee

Nice setups.. weclome to the thread/club.  I assume that you're also into photography.  Nice pics.
  
 Quote:


muzic4life said:


> i noticed this thread just now...this is my first post in this thread...as becoming a new Grado fan..i would like to say Hi to everyone here and wish u all well...


----------



## muzic4life

joseph69 said:


> Welcome , those are some nice headphones you have, I'm surprised you've never heard of this thread before.


 
 Thank you Joseph69...yeah..i use to post my rigs in "post your portable rigs" thread. Actually i am a very new being a Grado fan..i love Grado so much since i had my Alessandro series headphones. Been comparing a lot with other headphones..not just about SQ..but also for the use of these phones is very simple (no need specific setup to sound good)..yet i feel like i dont loose any quality of SQ with this so that is why i like it so much and i use it more than my full size cans...
  


mickeyvee said:


>


 
  
 Thank you MikeyVee...yes i do love photography..but i am not a pro..just a hobby


----------



## DogMeat

very nice, music4life!
  
 DO impart the details of your lovely gear......
  
 We're always keen to know the skinny on what others are using to drive their Gradooooooozzzzzze!
  
 welcome to this thread!
  





  
  
 shoot.
 is that smilie wearing Grados/
 or Audeezers?
  
 ack.


----------



## joseph69

dotrunghieu said:


> "no image available"
> please fix


 
 1st post on page 879 are all the photos.
 I was rearranging my photo albums and the pic's were deleted.


----------



## JW Santhem

muzic4life said:


> i noticed this thread just now...this is my first post in this thread...as becoming a new Grado fan..i would like to say Hi to everyone here and wish u all well...


 
  
 Nice to see some Alessandro love. Beautiful photography as well.
 What were your main reasons for going with the ms-2 over the sr-325is and the ms-pro over rs-1?


----------



## muzic4life

dogmeat said:


> very nice, music4life!
> 
> DO impart the details of your lovely gear......
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks DogMeat 
  
 - 1st is ipod+CLASdb+MK3B+ is a very good combo for MSPRO. Also the M8 and Theorem are very nice too for MSPRO if you want simpler (2stack only) but without loosing the SQ.
  
 - 2nd is my desktop setup (laptop > QLS Hifi (USB to SPDIF converter) > Centrance DACmini > Burson Soloist amp, i use Vermouth Black Pearl MK2 for all the interconnects. The sound is also very nice with mspro. I use to love to pair this setup with my ATH3000anv and the T1, but i found the sound from mspro is more proper to listen to my taste. Burson amp is a nice amp. Very clean sounding, good quality of solid state amp for the price. And sometimes,  i also use dacmini only to drive my Grados. It sound very nice too.
  
 - 3rd is ipod+CLASdb+Continental V3+MS2i - the CV3 is a tube amp but to me sounded like no tube. The clarity is very good. Mids is super clean. Bass also has a good impact (better than the V2) but the highs is tend to be on the bright side. Nothing like a bad sibilant or alike, but i do feel a bit bright in a good way. Pairing cv3 with CLASdb, the clarity is super clean, and for headphones like MS2i, the sound is very nice. The different between CLASdb vs Theorem line-out DAC vs HPP1 line-out DAC, CLASdb is the clearest. Detail is highest but also tend to be dryer in sound. So if i want a bit of a warmth to the amp...i use Theorem/HPP1 line-out DAC as a source to CV3.
  
 -4th is grado PS500 with Theorem 720 amp. I think Theorem amp serves Grado-s very well. Theorem amp has a good body to the sound. robust sounding. I think between M8 and Theorem..Theorem is more fuller in sound, but M8 wins in term of clarity and better sstage. But both, M8 and Theorem can drive all my Grados very well. I really like the clarity of M8..pairing it with mspro is very nice. The sound is more open, more space, even though i feel like the Theorem is sweeter in performing the mids.
  
 Between mspro/ps500/ms2i - mspro is the most neutral and also the most versatile when comes for pairing with the amps. It is almost sounded so good with any amp i use to drive it.
  

  
  
  


jw santhem said:


> Nice to see some Alessandro love. Beautiful photography as well.
> What were your main reasons for going with the ms-2 over the sr-325is and the ms-pro over rs-1?


 
 Thank you JW Santhem 
  
 One reason mainly is because 325is and RS1 is too attacking for my taste. Both Grado and alessandro are very good in clarity and the mids is the main reason i like em. The mids is so alive and real. But the difference to my ears, Grado is a bit dryer and attacking/aggresive - more treble energy (many songs i found it are a bit too harsh especially for vocal songs), alessandro is smoother and warmer and more relax but still pretty much accurate and i much prefer the tone color of alessandro. For vocal songs or for someone who loves mids like me, i much prefer alessandro for this reason.  Many people say Grado has more impact at the lows, but after hearing both of them, i hardly found the Grado has better impact to the alessandro (is the same i guess)..maybe my hearing had been destructed by its brightness so i could not feel the bass from Grado.


----------



## AK7579

Grado shared this today and I thought you guys would enjoy it:
  
 http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/27/tc-makers-a-walk-through-the-amazing-townhouse-that-grado-labs-calls-home/


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Is it weird that I kinda want a pair of Grados even though I don't particularly like their sound signature?


----------



## elmoe

ak7579 said:


> Grado shared this today and I thought you guys would enjoy it:
> 
> http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/27/tc-makers-a-walk-through-the-amazing-townhouse-that-grado-labs-calls-home/


 
  
 Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hsubox

Not weird at all. You'll come around eventually...


----------



## Melvins

papasmurf6768 said:


> Yes, hello, I'd like to join your club please


 
 those are great. what are they? Magnums?


----------



## swspiers

someguydude said:


> Is it weird that I kinda want a pair of Grados even though I don't particularly like their sound signature?


 
 Not at all.  But if you don't like the signature, give the GS1000's a try...


----------



## SomeGuyDude

swspiers said:


> Not at all.  But if you don't like the signature, give the GS1000's a try...


 
  
 I'll see if there's anywhere near me to try 'em out, sure. The PS500/1000 were damn good, but not QUITE right.


----------



## hsubox

someguydude said:


> I'll see if there's anywhere near me to try 'em out, sure. The PS500/1000 were damn good, but not QUITE right.




I'm thinking it's high time I sell my Q701s and get the PS500...


----------



## swspiers

someguydude said:


> I'll see if there's anywhere near me to try 'em out, sure. The PS500/1000 were damn good, but not QUITE right.


 
 If all you've tried are 500/1000, then you should think about 225/325/RS2 or RS1's!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

swspiers said:


> If all you've tried are 500/1000, then you should think about 225/325/RS2 or RS1's!


 
  
 I tried the RS1's and was NOT a fan. Just treble cannons, no low end to speak of (to ME). The PS line was definitely a lot better, although it felt like there was a sharp bass dropoff under ~80Hz. 
  
 Admittedly I'm coming from M100's so we're talking mid-recessed into mid-prominent, so that's a real shock to the ears. Curious to try the GS1000i though, reviews sound promising.


----------



## joseph69

someguydude said:


> I tried the RS1's and was NOT a fan. Just treble cannons, no low end to speak of (to ME). The PS line was definitely a lot better, although it felt like there was a sharp bass dropoff under ~80Hz.
> 
> Admittedly I'm coming from M100's so we're talking mid-recessed into mid-prominent, so that's a real shock to the ears. Curious to try the GS1000i though, reviews sound promising.


 
 If you like your miss recessed, then you'll probably love the GS1Ki's!


----------



## whirlwind

someguydude said:


> I tried the RS1's and was NOT a fan. Just treble cannons, no low end to speak of (to ME). The PS line was definitely a lot better, although it felt like there was a sharp bass dropoff under ~80Hz.
> 
> Admittedly I'm coming from M100's so we're talking mid-recessed into mid-prominent, so that's a real shock to the ears. Curious to try the GS1000i though, reviews sound promising.


 

 If you thought the RS1's were treble canons....I hate to say it....but Grado's more than likely are not going to be for you.
  
 Maybe...the PS500......maybe


----------



## SomeGuyDude

whirlwind said:


> If you thought the RS1's were treble canons....I hate to say it....but Grado's more than likely are not going to be for you.
> 
> Maybe...the PS500......maybe


 
  
 The PS500 was significantly more even to my ears. Just with a huge dropoff in the low bass. 
  
 And honestly part of me wants to get to "understand" Grado because I just love how they're made and the craftsmanship. Even if they're not my go-to headphones I'd really like to have some and love them for what they are.


----------



## JoeDoe

someguydude said:


> I tried the RS1's and was NOT a fan. Just treble cannons, no low end to speak of (to ME). The PS line was definitely a lot better, although it felt like there was a sharp bass dropoff under ~80Hz.
> 
> Admittedly I'm coming from M100's so we're talking mid-recessed into mid-prominent, so that's a real shock to the ears. Curious to try the GS1000i though, reviews sound promising.




The RS1 has very relaxed treble, relatively speaking. To me it is on the warmer side of Grados with more bass than many. Although I do suppose the PS 500 would be the darkest...


----------



## elmoe

someguydude said:


> The PS500 was significantly more even to my ears. Just with a huge dropoff in the low bass.
> 
> And honestly part of me wants to get to "understand" Grado because I just love how they're made and the craftsmanship. Even if they're not my go-to headphones I'd really like to have some and love them for what they are.


 
  
 The thing is, and I think not too many people will disagree with me, that Grados are essentially a "rock n roll" headphone. They certainly also do well with jazz, but from what I gathered you listen mostly to EDM / electronic music and like a strong, overpowering, emphasized bass, the Grados probably won't ever do it for you.
  
 Now if you like to headbang away to classic rock or you make frequent use of your air guitar to jam along Jimi Hendrix, grab a pair and enjoy!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Actually I'm LARGELY a metal/rock guy, but I like to be able to feel that bass drum hit me in the chest. I do listen to a lot of rap and some EDM as well (although my electronic is usually blended with other genres like 65daysofstatic). That's one reason I'm interested in these. They really do bring them guitars and vocals out. 
  
 Plus, WOW they're pretty.


----------



## JoeDoe

someguydude said:


> Actually I'm LARGELY a metal/rock guy, but I like to be able to feel that bass drum hit me in the chest. I do listen to a lot of rap and some EDM as well (although my electronic is usually blended with other genres like 65daysofstatic). That's one reason I'm interested in these. They really do bring them guitars and vocals out.
> 
> Plus, WOW they're pretty.




Have you considered DT990s?

Also, yes. They are gorgeous.


----------



## bassboysam

someguydude said:


> Actually I'm LARGELY a metal/rock guy, but I like to be able to feel that bass drum hit me in the chest. I do listen to a lot of rap and some EDM as well (although my electronic is usually blended with other genres like 65daysofstatic). That's one reason I'm interested in these. They really do bring them guitars and vocals out.
> 
> Plus, WOW they're pretty.




Most rock and metal doesn't have a lot of sub 60Hz frequencies so I don't find Grados lacking bass compared to my D2000 when listening to rock/metal. Now when listening to hip hop I notice the reduced bass of the Grados a lot more since hip hop utilizes those lower frequencies a lot more.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

bassboysam said:


> Most rock and metal doesn't have a lot of sub 60Hz frequencies so I don't find Grados lacking bass compared to my D2000 when listening to rock/metal. Now when listening to hip hop I notice the reduced bass of the Grados a lot more since hip hop utilizes those lower frequencies a lot more.


 
  
 That's a very good point. I should go do some auditioning again this weekend...


----------



## ferday

bassboysam said:


> Most rock and metal doesn't have a lot of sub 60Hz frequencies so I don't find Grados lacking bass compared to my D2000 when listening to rock/metal. Now when listening to hip hop I notice the reduced bass of the Grados a lot more since hip hop utilizes those lower frequencies a lot more.


 
  
 exactly why i feel grados + a good bassy set (i like planars) makes for the ultimate-don't-need-anything-else combo for all different types of music
  
 grados are bass light but surprisingly punchy and the kicks are very solid, perfect rock/metal cans IMO


----------



## bassboysam

ferday said:


> exactly why i feel grados + a good bassy set (i like planars) makes for the ultimate-don't-need-anything-else combo for all different types of music
> 
> grados are bass light but surprisingly punchy and the kicks are very solid, perfect rock/metal cans IMO




Bass punch comes from the mid bass which Grados accentuate. This also helps compensate for the rolled off lower freqs.


----------



## joseph69

someguydude said:


> The PS500 was significantly more even to my ears. Just with a huge dropoff in the low bass.
> 
> And honestly part of me wants to get to "understand" Grado because I just love how they're made and the craftsmanship. Even if they're not my go-to headphones I'd really like to have some and love them for what they are.


 
 If this is the case then why don't you just get a pair 80i's, you will get the classic Grado sound signature from these headphone, and you will definitely get too understand Grado with these…in a big way, and save yourself a lot of money.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

joseph69 said:


> If this is the case then why don't you just get a pair 80i's, you will get the classic Grado sound signature from these headphone, and you will definitely get too understand Grado with these…in a big way, and save yourself a lot of money.


 
  
 Man if I'm goin' Grado I want something with that amazing hand-made look! Dem wooden cups! Even if they just sit on a shelf, they're MARVELS.


----------



## UNIFi

The SR80 probably won't have the kind of bass he is after, but most Grado's don't have deep sub bass or lower bass in high amounts. The PS500 and Bushmills were the darkest 2 Grado's overall I believe.


----------



## joseph69

someguydude said:


> Man if I'm goin' Grado I want something with that amazing hand-made look! Dem wooden cups! Even if they just sit on a shelf, they're MARVELS.


 
 Oh, I know you thought they are amazing looking, but I didn't realize you wanted the wooden cups…in that case why not go with entry wooden model the RS2i's, ($495.00U.S.) to keep the cost down for yourself while you get acquainted with them, and especially if they aren't going to be your go too headphone... their nice looking!


----------



## joseph69

unifi said:


> The SR80 probably won't have the kind of bass he is after, but most Grado's don't have deep sub bass or lower bass in high amounts. The PS500 and Bushmills were the darkest 2 Grado's overall I believe.


 
 Didn't realize he was looking for wooden cups, I thought he just wanted too understand the sound signature of the Grados, and familiarize himself with them for awhile, regardless of the bass quantity.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

joseph69 said:


> Didn't realize he was looking for wooden cups, I thought he just wanted too understand the sound signature of the Grados, and familiarize himself with them for awhile, regardless of the bass quantity.


 
  
 TBH I just want one of their pieces of art. The GS1000i is winning the race. That'll be on my list for later this year. I've spent too dang much in the last month and a half.


----------



## HPiper

This isn't the Grado fan club is it...I mean come on now, don't be foolin


----------



## happy5930

vikingatheart said:


> I searched and couldn't find a fan club for Grados in general. I have only listened to the SR80is and LOVE them. I love how these cans really bring rock to life. I hope to someday try some more high end Grados. I want to see how the Grado "house sound" changes throughout the line up.


Great bang for your buck. The sound is very "live" in approach.


----------



## Porteroso

The PS500s really aren't dark. Comparatively, sure. But the more I listen to them, they're so focused on the sparkle in the air on the highs. That said, I plugged them into my new WA6 today, and things changed. Bass extension improved significantly, as did general punchiness. Honestly I feel like the bass is pretty accurate. It's not huge bass, it's not lacking. It's about what it should be until you get to the rolloff, and even that isn't a big deal.
  
 Anyways the GS1000is are phenomenal I'm sure. Honestly though, if one is set upon not liking something, then I don't see the point in getting it... Headphones are like anything else. It takes time to adjust to something different. Listening to 3 songs in 5 minutes isn't a real audition. In violin world, we audition violins back to back for weeks to adjust and understand how it's going to work out long term. I was meh about my current violin, but with time (years) I've come to appreciate how unbelievably good it really is. If someone told you that natty light was water and made you drink it for 5 years, you'd eventually like it, and the sooner the better. It's all about putting yourself into a mindset to hear something different. Change is difficult for us all.


----------



## joseph69

How are you liking the WA6 right out of the box so far?


----------



## Melvins

I've absolutely fallen in love with my 325i's. I may go back to my magnums soon though. Just because I haven't given a listen since I got my 325i's, which was a little under a month ago. These things are just SO IN YOUR FACE. Right now I'm sitting on my couch, just listening to them through my e10. Downloaded a good bit of Flac recently and am picking through some Doors/Dead Meadow. Beyond satisfying. Nothing presents a listener with a better tone then a nice pair of Grados.


----------



## joseph69

melvins said:


> I've absolutely fallen in love with my 325i's. I may go back to my magnums soon though. Just because I haven't given a listen since I got my 325i's, which was a little under a month ago. These things are just SO IN YOUR FACE. Right now I'm sitting on my couch, just listening to them through my e10. Downloaded a good bit of Flac recently and am picking through some Doors/Dead Meadow. Beyond satisfying. Nothing presents a listener with a better tone then a nice pair of Grados.


 
 +1


----------



## DogMeat

Got THAT right, buddies!
 And I got a NEW high goin' on!
  
 so, I picked up that little auction that a couple of the guys mentioned several days ago...the one with the Little Dot1 and the GRADO RS1 B, with the mahogany rim mods.....
  
 SCHWEEEEEEEE-EEEET!!!!
  
 the Dot is in perfect shape The Mullards that came with are VERY nice.
  
 and then.
 There are the CANS.
  
 These are Bliss.
 They are the real-deal RS1 with the wooden button.
 A set of mahogany "rims" have been mounted on the cups- they slide snugly to flush with the rim....or can be extended, even slid off.
 When they are extended, they make the exterior "sound well" about 1/2 inch deeper....which deepens the timbre JUST A SCOCHE to the warmer and slightly more,(but in a very nice way), bass-y.
 And these RS1s are EVERYTHING that the reputation says about them.
  
 These have been run in just right. Without a million miles on them.
 NO Grattle, either!
 I've been grooving the Guarneri Quartet, some Von Karajan with the Berliner Phil., a little Bela Fleck and Yo Yo Ma together.
 FLAWLESS.
  
 Now I know why I've been seeking the "original" RS1 for so long.
 Once I've had a real chance to listen to that Little Dot.... that guy is going to get the BEST FEEDBACK EVER!


----------



## joseph69

dogmeat said:


> Got THAT right, buddies!
> And I got a NEW high goin' on!
> 
> so, I picked up that little auction that a couple of the guys mentioned several days ago...the one with the Little Dot1 and the GRADO RS1 B, with the mahogany rim mods.....
> ...


 
 Congratulations! Please show some pic's of the "rims" you are talking about, I've never seen/heard about them. Thanks!


----------



## DogMeat

p.s. I'll post a few pics of my Treasure tomorrow.
 I have these 'phones on the Woo WA6 with the Miniwatt GZ34 and a set of RCA 6CY7s,(very nice, slightly sweet without syrup), and I MUST go back to them!
  
 *contented sigh*


----------



## joseph69

dogmeat said:


> p.s. I'll post a few pics of my Treasure tomorrow.
> I have these 'phones on the Woo WA6 with the Miniwatt GZ34 and a set of RCA 6CY7s,(very nice, slightly sweet without syrup), and I MUST go back to them!
> 
> *contented sigh*


 
 Cool, I totally understand what you mean. Cant wait too see the pic's, enjoy listening.


----------



## Melvins

dogmeat said:


> Got THAT right, buddies!
> And I got a NEW high goin' on!
> 
> so, I picked up that little auction that a couple of the guys mentioned several days ago...the one with the Little Dot1 and the GRADO RS1 B, with the mahogany rim mods.....
> ...


 
 I honestly love my little dot 1+. Grados plus Little Dot 1+ gives you some of the best sound, I think ever honestly. Some may call it mid-fi but...I honestly feel that's just because of the price. Or maybe I view it has Hifi because I haven't really listened to many more expensive headphones/setups. But. I honestly don't think I could ever listen to a setup that I get as much satisfaction of as my Little Dot1+ 325i/Magnum setup. My DAC adds the clarity that the LD1+ can't offer, and the combination as a whole...just leaves me breathless. I don't feel like I'm going to upgrade out of Grados anytime soon. At least until I have a full time job.


----------



## DogMeat

Is that the GoVibe product?
  
 WAIT 'til you've heard a WooWA6, buddy.
  
 I'm using the Modi,(Schiit), as my DAC on this rig.
  
 Dudes.
 I have a fairly nice, rather ecclectic roster of HPs.
 And I have to say that they are very good at what I choose for them to play.
  
 But I gotta say.
 I come back, I come back, I come back to my Grado line most of all.
  
 They are.....ALL THAT.
  
 layterz my siblings!


----------



## Porteroso

joseph69 said:


> How are you liking the WA6 right out of the box so far?


 
 It's used, so not really right out of the box, but it's my first day listening to it, so I.... LOVE it. Of course I hadn't gone back to the Fiio E10's amp until I saw this. Just did some a/b comparisons, and my first thought is that it's pretty hard to match the volume levels of the 2. The Woo is so much more dynamic, less fatiguing in the highs, and so much better imaged and resolving that I can't tell how to exactly match the volume. If I match the mid/low volume of where I was listening to the Woo, the Fiio's highs start to really stand out, and I'm reminded of why I got into all this in the first place; to hear in the mids/lows what I want to hear; the detail, the imaging, the separation of sounds, the dynamics. Before, with SR80is in the Fiio, I was probably listening too loud, to hear the impact and the resolution I knew was in the music, but couldn't hear at lower levels. Losing hearing is not good.
  
 I know most people here are believers, but I'm convinced that anyone could hear the difference in the 2 amps. Obviously the Fiio may be more accurate in absolute terms, but the Woo just makes the PS500, simply, better. It would take me 3 minutes at most to make a believer out of someone else, I think. That's really the thing that has taken me some time to realize. We can go on and on about graphs and how accurate their sound reproduction is, but the truth is that recording engineers are also listening to speakers and how they represent the music. That's part of why you'll never find cans that are perfect at all recordings. Alot of this stuff, especially in the intellectual areas (classical, jazz, some blues, lots of vocal stuff) is engineered by a very few people at the top labels, and they've all got their favorite speakers, headphones, all that. People can talk about neutral cans all they want, but unless an engineer was listening using a perfectly flat speaker, which does not exist, even theoretical neutral cans are putting some sort of spin on the music. The search for neutrality is vain. First, because it does not exist, and second, because what's the point?
  
 By the way, here's some fun modern stuff for you Grado people out there. I know alot of you don't listen much to modern, but this is essentially a modern, electronic, take on funk. Very closely related to R&B, and soul, just without voices. For the a/b testing I was listening to the Anthem, which you can get to in the track list in the "about" section. Very good section for critical listening. There are some organ sounds that come in at the resolution (talking musical terms here, not audiophile terms) at the ending of each 4bar phrase, that are probably difficult to image for most amps. The separation of sounds is very apparently different I would imagine for most amps.


----------



## UNIFi

I've given an offer to a "former" headfier about his Bushmills on the desire to buy them, lets see how this plays out.


----------



## whirlwind

melvins said:


> I've absolutely fallen in love with my 325i's. I may go back to my magnums soon though. Just because I haven't given a listen since I got my 325i's, which was a little under a month ago. These things are just SO IN YOUR FACE. Right now I'm sitting on my couch, just listening to them through my e10. Downloaded a good bit of Flac recently and am picking through some Doors/Dead Meadow. Beyond satisfying. Nothing presents a listener with a better tone then a nice pair of Grados.


 
  
 That is exactly as I always described my 325is.....In Your Face.....They were front row center stage no nonsense cans.........I loved them.
  
 I really wish I would have had my Mad Ear to listen to them with, when I had them.  I may have kept them.
  
 Anyway, I agree with your thoughts 100%........I pretty much only listen to flac.


----------



## JoeDoe

melvins said:


> I honestly love my little dot 1+. Grados plus Little Dot 1+ gives you some of the best sound, I think ever honestly. Some may call it mid-fi but...I honestly feel that's just because of the price. Or maybe I view it has Hifi because I haven't really listened to many more expensive headphones/setups. But. I honestly don't think I could ever listen to a setup that I get as much satisfaction of as my Little Dot1+ 325i/Magnum setup. My DAC adds the clarity that the LD1+ can't offer, and the combination as a whole...just leaves me breathless. I don't feel like I'm going to upgrade out of Grados anytime soon. At least until I have a full time job.




What DAC do you prefer? We have an otherwise almost identical setup.

Also, any of you little dot users experiment with the gain settings for your Grados?


----------



## LugBug1

someguydude said:


> TBH I just want one of their pieces of art. The GS1000i is winning the race. That'll be on my list for later this year. I've spent too dang much in the last month and a half.


 
 I would keep looking in the classified section for a woody. Grab youself the most attractive pair you can find and then EQ some extra bass to your liking. They respond surprisingly well to EQ. You'll never be able to add an LCD sub bass but for Rock/metal you really don't need it. Also, I think Grado's are great for giving you a good thump in the bass, thats why I like them. You really feel the instruments as opposed to just seeing them, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Melvins

joedoe said:


> What DAC do you prefer? We have an otherwise almost identical setup.
> 
> Also, any of you little dot users experiment with the gain settings for your Grados?


 
 I only have one DAC. My Fiio. i love it though. Especially considering it's price tag.


----------



## HPiper

joedoe said:


> What DAC do you prefer? We have an otherwise almost identical setup.
> 
> Also, any of you little dot users experiment with the gain settings for your Grados?


 

 I have kind of a difficult setup for my Little Dot as I use it with both low (Grado) and high (Sennheiser) impedance phones. I found setting the gain to 1 step down from max worked best overall. I think that is the +5 setting. I really didn't think changing the gain would have much effect on the sound but it does and it isn't subtle either. I tried all the gain settings but this one ended up sounding the best with both my SR325i and my HD600's


----------



## CH23

just got a notification that new results for one of my queries popped up on eBay.

it hurts so much. I want them but i don't have that kind of cash.


----------



## ferday

hpiper said:


> I have kind of a difficult setup for my Little Dot as I use it with both low (Grado) and high (Sennheiser) impedance phones. I found setting the gain to 1 step down from max worked best overall. I think that is the +5 setting. I really didn't think changing the gain would have much effect on the sound but it does and it isn't subtle either. I tried all the gain settings but this one ended up sounding the best with both my SR325i and my HD600's


 
  
 i prefer the gain on my fiio e17 to remain at the highest setting (and therefore use a lower volume setting), i have no proof but to me it sounds better than a lower gain with higher volume, with all of my headphones.  it's possibly something to do with the circuitry or possibly my imagination, but if we're happy with the sound then it doesn't matter!


----------



## DogMeat

As promised : Grado RS1 with mahogany rims;
  
 one flush, one extended-
  

  
 one with, on it's side, one with rim removed-
  

  
 nice wood grain and I DO like the knurled thumbnuts. You can even remove the them to slide the cans out.


----------



## joseph69

Thanks for the pic's, very, very cool! Those are some really nice RS's, and rims are a really cool idea/color!
 Good luck with them and enjoy them!


----------



## whirlwind

dogmeat said:


> As promised : Grado RS1 with mahogany rims;
> 
> one flush, one extended-
> 
> ...


 

 Congrats........Gotta love the RS1's


----------



## ToothyCow

My PS500s came today. WOW.
  
 I'm only a month into my hifi journal and I've heard the sr60i, MS1i, sr225i and now the PS500.
  
 I fell in love with my sr60is and have prefered them over both the Fidelio X1s and the Beyerdynamic dt880s. I've given in - I guess I'm a Gradophile for now.
  
 As much as I've enjoyed my sr60is, I have to say - these PS500s are on a different level. Price-wise, I guess they should be, but I wasn't expecting the jump in quality. These headphone are much more serious to me. I'm blown away.
  
 Based on my shortly exposure to hifi, I probably don't have any credibility to recommend these, but even so - I highly recommend these  I'd love to talk specifics if anybody is curious.


----------



## HPiper

I take it you don't feel that the bass kind of steals the show on the PS500's


----------



## ToothyCow

hpiper said:


> I take it you don't feel that the bass kind of steals the show on the PS500's


 
  
 I really don't. For most songs, so far, it seems fairly appropriate. I was a bit surprised by it at first, but after a couple hours of listening, it seems welcoming.


----------



## hsubox

ch23 said:


> just got a notification that new results for one of my queries popped up on eBay.
> 
> it hurts so much. I want them but i don't have that kind of cash.


 

 I feel your pain!


----------



## hsubox

hpiper said:


> I take it you don't feel that the bass kind of steals the show on the PS500's


 

 I didn't think it did either, last time I auditioned them. It was certainly present like on no other Grado I've heard, but not overbearing in the least.
  
 That's why as soon as I can sell my Q701s, I'll be getting the PS500!


----------



## whirlwind

toothycow said:


> My PS500s came today. WOW.
> 
> I'm only a month into my hifi journal and I've heard the sr60i, MS1i, sr225i and now the PS500.
> 
> ...


 

  Congrats on your PS500......and welcome to the club


----------



## bpcans

Listening to the Vince Gill double album "These Days" thru my RS1i's. I guess they don't just give away Country Music Artist of the Year Awards.


----------



## HPiper

bpcans said:


> Listening to the Vince Gill double album "These Days" thru my RS1i's. I guess they don't just give away Country Music Artist of the Year Awards.


 

 Of course they don't you have to pay for em!! They ain't cheap neither!!


----------



## bassboysam

hpiper said:


> Of course they don't you have to pay for em!! They ain't cheap neither!!




Hahaha, sad but true. Awarding art has to be the stupidest most pointless thing ever.


----------



## stacker45

unifi said:


> I've given an offer to a "former" headfier about his Bushmills on the desire to buy them, lets see how this plays out.


 
  
  I hope you do get them, I love mine, think that they puch way above their weight class.
  
 So best of luck, man


----------



## bassboysam

does anyone know of a switch box that would allow me to connect the outputs of 2 or more headphone amps?  basically looking to be able to switch between amps while listening to compare amps/DACs without having to unplug my headphones.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

bassboysam said:


> does anyone know of a switch box that would allow me to connect the outputs of 2 or more headphone amps?  basically looking to be able to switch between amps while listening to compare amps/DACs without having to unplug my headphones.




Whatever you look for, Fiio has the answer:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/659603/introduction-about-hs2-headphone-signal-switcher

...in this case its the Fiio HS2...


----------



## LugBug1

bassboysam said:


> does anyone know of a switch box that would allow me to connect the outputs of 2 or more headphone amps?  basically looking to be able to switch between amps while listening to compare amps/DACs without having to unplug my headphones.


 
 I'm not sure if there is such a thing. It would be quite a unique product and all though it makes sense to us head-fiers who like to do comparisons, probably wouldn't make much sense outside of our hobby for manufacturers. You can buy speaker switch boxes with hp outs that could be used with customised cables. But it would be quite messy and probably detrimental to the sound imo.


----------



## bassboysam

thedreamthinker said:


> Whatever you look for, Fiio has the answer:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/659603/introduction-about-hs2-headphone-signal-switcher
> 
> ...in this case its the Fiio HS2...


 
  
  
 Thanks!
 I really love Fiio.  They really can't do wrong.  I wonder if they'll ever release a line of headphones.


----------



## LugBug1

Haha just seen the post above mine. Yup someone was bound to do it on here! Good ole Fiio!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

bassboysam said:


> Thanks!
> I really love Fiio.  They really can't do wrong.  I wonder if they'll ever release a line of headphones.




No problem.

I think they will at some stage, because they produce pretty much everything an audiophile on a budget could wish for (even stands)....so its just a matter of time


----------



## whirlwind

The wifey will be at her sister's tonight.....so it looks like an all nighter..... all alone...just me....my RS1i....Mad Ear & Michelob Amberbock
  
  
  
  
  
 Well.....not ALL alone


----------



## ferday

bassboysam said:


> does anyone know of a switch box that would allow me to connect the outputs of 2 or more headphone amps?  basically looking to be able to switch between amps while listening to compare amps/DACs without having to unplug my headphones.




http://gadget.brando.com/hopewell-3-5mm-jack-audio-selector_p326c048d001.html

There are a few different ones I wouldn't consider any of them audiophile lol but then again it's a simple machine and shouldn't cause any problems

If you wanted to make one it would be pretty simple although I doubt you could make one as cheap as the Chinese models all over ebay

There are plenty of RCA boxes with 3.5 out for DAC, although a few RCA-3.5 cables would save needing a separate box


----------



## TheDreamthinker

whirlwind said:


> The wifey will be at her sister's tonight.....so it looks like an all nighter..... all alone...just me....my RS1i....Mad Ear & Michelob Amberbock
> 
> Well.....not ALL alone




Must be great to be able to use ones open headphones again...


----------



## bassboysam

Couldn't find a Fiio HS2, but i stumbled on to this.  http://www.dx.com/p/line5-a985-3-5mm-headphone-output-switcher-black-4-in-4-out-266636?tc=AUD&Utm_rid=26358413&utm_source=myshopping&utm_medium=pcs&utm_campaign=myshoppingau#.UzciuqKeYig
  
 $26 and free shipping.  it should do the trick.


----------



## ferday

bassboysam said:


> Couldn't find a Fiio HS2, but i stumbled on to this.  http://www.dx.com/p/line5-a985-3-5mm-headphone-output-switcher-black-4-in-4-out-266636?tc=AUD&Utm_rid=26358413&utm_source=myshopping&utm_medium=pcs&utm_campaign=myshoppingau#.UzciuqKeYig
> 
> $26 and free shipping.  it should do the trick.




Thanks, I think I'll pick one up as well!

I found the fiio but it's $54 plus shipping to canada


----------



## LugBug1

Just one word of caution with those switch boxes, they will have resistors inside. You won't get an accurate representation from the amps compared to plugging in direct. Plus you'll be using different cables (materials) and lots more contacts.. Just saying. For the sake of not switching your hp to another amp manually you will be causing a lot of damage to the sound. Soz for putting a downer on this, but I assume it would be used for sound comparison between amps? Just an old audiophile's perspective. Please forgive.


----------



## ferday

lugbug1 said:


> Just one word of caution with those switch boxes, they will have resistors inside. You won't get an accurate representation from the amps compared to plugging in direct. Plus you'll be using different cables (materials) and lots more contacts.. Just saying. For the sake of not switching your hp to another amp manually you will be causing a lot of damage to the sound. Soz for putting a downer on this, but I assume it would be used for sound comparison between amps? Just an old audiophile's perspective. Please forgive.




I would trust the fiio. 

I like the one bassboysam posted simply because it's cheap, and looks easy enough to pull apart and modify....just something to play with!


----------



## bassboysam

Yeah it's just for fun. I know there could be some degradation but it would still help in identifying different characteristics between amps.


----------



## LugBug1

Oh yes I understand  ^^^ Also, It totally makes sense for one of our established manufacturers to make one and I think fiio make quality gear for the price.


----------



## bassboysam

Too bad fiio discontinued the hs2.


----------



## swspiers

toothycow said:


> My PS500s came today. WOW.
> 
> I'm only a month into my hifi journal and I've heard the sr60i, MS1i, sr225i and now the PS500.
> 
> ...


 

 In some ways you have more credibility as a new member.  The sincerity of the excitement is one of the best ways to recommend a headphone!


----------



## rodweb

Got mine today, loving it


----------



## fenderf4i

I might put a Fiio HS-2 up for sale tomorrow. I purchased two when they were available.


----------



## bassboysam

fenderf4i said:


> I might put a Fiio HS-2 up for sale tomorrow. I purchased two when they were available.


pm me. I'll take it.


----------



## LugBug1

T'was meant to be! ^^^^


----------



## bassboysam

isn't head-fi magical?


----------



## LugBug1

Certainly is bro


----------



## TheDreamthinker

bassboysam said:


> pm me. I'll take it.




I wish negotiations in real life were that easy...


----------



## swspiers

thedreamthinker said:


> I wish negotiations in real life were that easy...


 

 Wait, are you saying this isn't real life?


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> Wait, are you saying this isn't real life?


 
 That was a good one!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

swspiers said:


> Wait, are you saying this isn't real life?


 
  
 Not really....it's Head-Fi after all...
 a mythical place where people prefer to spend money on gear rather than eat or drink...


----------



## swspiers

In all seriousness, I think that Head-Fi truly is real life, in a lot of ways.  For better or ill, this forum is a major force in an industry that is making, what, a billion a year?  Manufacturers are tailoring cans specifically to the community- with Grado being one of the earliest, and best examples.
  
 Look at the relationship with Mr. Speakers, who went from being a modder into a designer of what is arguable at least in the top 50 headphones with his Alpha Dogs, and almost totally driven by this community. Head-phone centric stores are opening up, and the press even refers to Head-Fi when discussing cans.
  
 We don't have the presence to de-throne Beats as the #1 can (at least not yet). But any manufacturer serious about this biz is catering to, participating with, and even sending samples out to members for pre-production reviews.  Which is why Oppo is so frustrating at the moment with their silence on the PM-1.
  
 Just sayin'...


----------



## HPiper

I don't want to start a big fight but as everybody on this forum are listening to Grado's which are highly resolving headphones, particularly in the mid-treble area, I would like to see what everyone thought. I downloaded an HD album (24/96) last night. It was one of my favorite albums back in the day so I thought I was real familiar with it. I was astounded at how much more....well everything..there was there to be heard. I have never heard such detail, texture, soundstage, you name it. I was using my SR325is phones which are very resolving phones in and of themselves, but I have never heard them sound this good before. So what I'd like to know is how many of you think high res albums sound better than regular redbook (16/44.1). I think they do and while it isn't a huge difference I think if I were planning on buying a new cd and if that cd were available as a hi-res download, for the 4 or 5 dollars extra I would get the download instead. I for one, will not say anything one way or the other regarding your opinion on this, what you hear is what you hear, simple as that.
  I see a lot of posts and articles saying that it is impossible to hear a difference, which I just find real confusing because I am sure I do. I guess it is possible for my mind to convince itself it is hearing something that just isn't there, I don't know.


----------



## swspiers

hpiper said:


> I don't want to start a big fight but as everybody on this forum are listening to Grado's which are highly resolving headphones, particularly in the mid-treble area, I would like to see what everyone thought. I downloaded an HD album (24/96) last night. It was one of my favorite albums back in the day so I thought I was real familiar with it. I was astounded at how much more....well everything..there was there to be heard. I have never heard such detail, texture, soundstage, you name it. I was using my SR325is phones which are very resolving phones in and of themselves, but I have never heard them sound this good before. So what I'd like to know is how many of you think high res albums sound better than regular redbook (16/44.1). I think they do and while it isn't a huge difference I think if I were planning on buying a new cd and if that cd were available as a hi-res download, for the 4 or 5 dollars extra I would get the download instead. I for one, will not say anything one way or the other regarding your opinion on this, what you hear is what you hear, simple as that.
> I see a lot of posts and articles saying that it is impossible to hear a difference, which I just find real confusing because I am sure I do. I guess it is possible for my mind to convince itself it is hearing something that just isn't there, I don't know.


 

 I think there is something to the quality of hi-rez, but it mostly has to do with the mastering.  I have plenty of material, most of the Cowboy Junkies catalogue comes to mind, that rivals anything I've heard in hi-rez, even though it is straight Redbook spec.


----------



## j14mp

hpiper said:


> I don't want to start a big fight but as everybody on this forum are listening to Grado's which are highly resolving headphones, particularly in the mid-treble area, I would like to see what everyone thought. I downloaded an HD album (24/96) last night. It was one of my favorite albums back in the day so I thought I was real familiar with it. I was astounded at how much more....well everything..there was there to be heard. I have never heard such detail, texture, soundstage, you name it. I was using my SR325is phones which are very resolving phones in and of themselves, but I have never heard them sound this good before. So what I'd like to know is how many of you think high res albums sound better than regular redbook (16/44.1). I think they do and while it isn't a huge difference I think if I were planning on buying a new cd and if that cd were available as a hi-res download, for the 4 or 5 dollars extra I would get the download instead. I for one, will not say anything one way or the other regarding your opinion on this, what you hear is what you hear, simple as that.
> I see a lot of posts and articles saying that it is impossible to hear a difference, which I just find real confusing because I am sure I do. I guess it is possible for my mind to convince itself it is hearing something that just isn't there, I don't know.




I can't even make out the difference between iTunes and hdtracks. YouTube even sounds good to me. 

I think sometimes people over think it. Not saying you, but your head might be lying to you. Or maybe not. Some hear better than others.


----------



## JoeDoe

I don't think I've seen anyone say it's impossible to hear difference between CD-quality and Hi res. Usually the consensus is differences between 320 MP3 and FLAC are almost imperceptible. Hi res is is another ballpark. I definitely hear more with my 24-bit recordings - especially when they're well produced/mastered. And in the spirit of this thread, my favorite cans to reveal such differences are the RS1s!


----------



## rodweb

A lot of people in the Sound Science forum would disagree.


----------



## j14mp

rodweb said:


> A lot of people in the Sound Science forum would disagree.




Would they say there is a difference?


----------



## rodweb

j14mp said:


> Would they say there is a difference?



No, they'll say there's no audible difference and that 16bit/44khz is enough. 

It has been proven scientifically, I just can't seem to find the link here on mobile.


----------



## whirlwind

Here is a can of worms that just got opened up.
  
 It involves much more than just being redone in hi rez.......I have heard good hi rez and I have heard lousey hi rez.....I will leave it at that.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

j14mp said:


> Would they say there is a difference?


 
  
 Probably yes, but not audible.
  
 One mustn't forget, that our perception of the world around us is very much based on anticipation, prejudice and other psychological factors.
 A cheap wine tastes very good when put in an expensive bottle (common example) - nothing you can do about it, its in our very nature.
  
 I personally think that we need to embrace that a lot of the gear we buy, mainly plays with our brain and therefore 'improves the sound'.
  
 To get back to the Grado theme of this thread:
  
 If I compare my SR325is (which I am using right now) and my SR80i, I can indeed tell a difference. But that difference is simply more air and slightly more clarity (through that).
 Comparing them to the SR225i which I borrowed for a while, I need to say that I wasn't really able to discern any (clear) difference.
 But looking at their different housing, I really wanted to hear a difference in sound.


----------



## JoeDoe

thedreamthinker said:


> Probably yes, but not audible.
> 
> One mustn't forget, that our perception of the world around us is very much based on anticipation, prejudice and other psychological factors.
> A cheap wine tastes very good when put in an expensive bottle (common example) - nothing you can do about it, its in our very nature.
> ...


 
 Valid point. 
  
 Either way, there are things I hear more clearly in hi-res. Maybe not things that weren't there on the CD quality recording, but definitely a discernible difference in _clarity _(IMO obviously).


----------



## rodweb

TheDreamthinker" url="/t/530965/grado-fan-club/13320#post_10409570 said:
			
		

> Probably yes, but not audible.
> 
> One mustn't forget, that our perception of the world around us is very much based on anticipation, prejudice and other psychological factors.
> A cheap wine tastes very good when put in an expensive bottle (common example) - nothing you can do about it, its in our very nature.
> ...



Well written!


----------



## rodweb

joedoe said:


> Valid point.
> 
> Either way, there are things I hear more clearly in hi-res. Maybe not things that weren't there on the CD quality recording, but definitely a discernible difference in _clarity _(IMO obviously).



Have you tried a blind test? Such as the ABX plug-in for foobar2000.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

joedoe said:


> Valid point.
> 
> Either way, there are things I hear more clearly in hi-res. Maybe not things that weren't there on the CD quality recording, but definitely a discernible difference in _clarity _(IMO obviously).


 
  
 I have a close family member, who owns a ~50000$ speaker system in a special acoustically optimised room.
  
 I can clearly say that one cannot use regular cds with that system. One can only use gold plated, hi-res CDs with that system. Anything else clearly sounds thin and essentially bad. 
 Also those metal 'hats' u put on the speakers(don't know what they are called), bring vocals forward and considerably increase the clarity.
  
 In that context, I cannot say anything against hi-rez recordings, but I do not hear that difference, using my current gear.
 Therefore I stick to 320kbps for the majority of my current music.


----------



## JoeDoe

rodweb said:


> Have you tried a blind test? Such as the ABX plug-in for foobar2000.


 
 I have not. I have a Mac so foobar is out of the question for me.


----------



## kramer5150

whirlwind said:


> Here is a can of worms that just got opened up.
> 
> It involves much more than just being redone in hi rez.......I have heard good hi rez and I have heard lousey hi rez.....I will leave it at that.


 
 x2... Higher resolution of a poor master gains nothing... IMHO of course.
  
 A blind ABX is the only way to decipher (sonically) what sounds good and bad.  Without it, its impossible to eliminate psychological influences.
  
 On a personal level it makes no difference to me.  I think most of my music was so poorly mastered (decades ago)... that it really washes out at anything higher than 16 bit CD.  Some of the more recent "remastered", re-releases have been un-impressive too.  It just doesn't affect my enjoyment of the music one way or another.


----------



## peskypesky

rodweb said:


> Have you tried a blind test? Such as the ABX plug-in for foobar2000.


 
 a few years ago, i did some blind testing, using a similar software. I was shocked to discover that even with my Grados, I could not tell the difference between FLAC, 320kb mp3's and 256kb mp3's.


----------



## peskypesky

joedoe said:


> I have not. I have a Mac so foobar is out of the question for me.


 
 https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/abxtester/id427554135?mt=12


----------



## rodweb

peskypesky said:


> a few years ago, i did some blind testing, using a similar software. I was shocked to discover that even with my Grados, I could not tell the difference between FLAC, 320kb mp3's and 256kb mo3's.



Yeah, me too.. it's really hard to discern. There's a few challenges in the Sound Science forum where it was really hard for me to discern differences of even 320kbps against 128kbps, depending on the complexity of the recording of course.


----------



## JoeDoe

peskypesky said:


> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/abxtester/id427554135?mt=12


 
 Oh god. Here we go


----------



## TheDreamthinker

joedoe said:


> Oh god. Here we go


 
 Is there any way to contain the virus?


----------



## joseph69

Here is a thread I've been following every now and then that may be interesting to read:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/710290/why-would-24-bit-192-khz-flac-sound-any-better-than-16-bit-44-1-khz-flac-if-both-are-lossless-if-at-all


----------



## JoeDoe

peskypesky said:


> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/abxtester/id427554135?mt=12


 
  


rodweb said:


> Have you tried a blind test? Such as the ABX plug-in for foobar2000.


 
  


thedreamthinker said:


> Is there any way to contain the virus?


 
  
 After testing on 8 songs - 6 were ALAC vs 320MP3 and 2 were 24bit vs 16 - My average is 75% (was 1 for 2 on the hi-res ABX). I suppose 3 out of 4 ain't bad!
  
 Still. When I'm listening for pleasure, I'm definitely not straining the way I was just now. The differences were minute. Would I know the difference if I was kicked back in a lazy boy or on the bus with a portable DAP? Certainly not.


----------



## rodweb

joedoe said:


> After testing on 8 songs (6 were ALAC vs 320MP3 and 2 were 24bit vs 16) My average is 75%. I suppose 3 out of 4 ain't bad!
> 
> Still. When I'm listening for pleasure, I'm definitely not straining the way I was just now. The differences were minute. Would I know the difference if I was kicked back in a lazy boy or on the bus with a portable DAP? Certainly not.



Congrats!  
Was the mp3 converted from the same alac file?


----------



## JoeDoe

rodweb said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes to most of them.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

joedoe said:


> After testing on 8 songs - 6 were ALAC vs 320MP3 and 2 were 24bit vs 16 - My average is 75% (was 1 for 2 on the hi-res ABX). I suppose 3 out of 4 ain't bad!
> 
> Still. When I'm listening for pleasure, I'm definitely not straining the way I was just now. The differences were minute. Would I know the difference if I was kicked back in a lazy boy or on the bus with a portable DAP? Certainly not.


 
  
 How many (total) runs did you perform?


----------



## rodweb

joedoe said:


> Yes to most of them.



Right. But sorry to say, 75% it's still not statically significant 

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/ABX_test#Confidence

--edit
More runs should do the job!


----------



## JoeDoe

thedreamthinker said:


> How many (total) runs did you perform?


 
 1 on each song and its counterpart. 


rodweb said:


> Right. But sorry to say, 75% it's still not statically significant
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/ABX_test#Confidence
> 
> ...


 
 Well now I know what my evening plans will be consisting of!


----------



## joseph69

I listen to either Cd's or imported Cd's (ALAC) from my MBP. Some of the Cd's are recorded/mastered excellent, and some are not, whether I'm listening to the Cd or imported ALAC. And I also have downloads from iTunes that are excellent, and some are not.


----------



## rodweb

joedoe said:


> 1 on each song and its counterpart.
> Well now I know what my evening plans will be consisting of!


hahaha!


----------



## swspiers

OMG.  NOT in the Grado thread!
  
 I think I read somewhere, and I won't give even the credit of quoting, that ABX is the only way to tell sonic differences while eliminating 'psychological effects'
  
 Balderdash, I say.  The very act of listening is in itself a psychological act.  The illusion of a stereo image is a neuro-psychological phenomenon, a construct of the auditory cortex, cerebellum,  hippocampus, amygdala and other regions of the brain before the information is filtered and discerned by the frontal lobe.
  
 Any attempt to quantify or qualify the perception of music without taking the complex processes of the brain into consideration is pseudo-science.  The ears are not attached to the frontal lobes!
  
 (end rant)


----------



## elmoe

joedoe said:


> After testing on 8 songs - 6 were ALAC vs 320MP3 and 2 were 24bit vs 16 - My average is 75% (was 1 for 2 on the hi-res ABX). I suppose 3 out of 4 ain't bad!
> 
> Still. When I'm listening for pleasure, I'm definitely not straining the way I was just now. The differences were minute. Would I know the difference if I was kicked back in a lazy boy or on the bus with a portable DAP? Certainly not.


 
  
 Thing is, were all your files from the same album? Because the difference between 24bit and 16bit is usually due to a difference in mastering, as hi-res audio usually comes from remasters. In which case it isn't that you can tell the difference between hi/low res but between masters.
  
 I also was pretty convinced I could tell a difference until I checked the masters. Then I converted a 24/192 album that I thought was extremely high quality to 16/44.1 and I could not tell any difference in ABX (tried it last night), so I'm now of the opinion that hi-res is a load of crap.
  
 There's a very interesting thread on the subject in the Sound Science forum.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

joedoe said:


> 1 on each song and its counterpart.


 
  
 That is theoretically not enough to warrant a valid measurement/study - I know that that wasn't your goal in the first place, just saying.
  
 neither is this, but I find it quite fun to watch...made by our fellow head-fi'er_ a___recording_:


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Can anyone recommend a more comfortable aftermarket headband for Grado phones(PS1000)? The stock headband hurts the top of my head after say an hour. I want something more luxurious and comfortable. Anyone have any good experiences with aftermarket bands?


----------



## fleasbaby

blackstonejd said:


> Can anyone recommend a more comfortable aftermarket headband for Grado phones(PS1000)? The stock headband hurts the top of my head after say an hour. I want something more luxurious and comfortable. Anyone have any good experiences with aftermarket bands?


 

 Have a look at Turbulent Labs' stuff...nicely padded, very well-made...worth the wait for delivery (about 3 weeks).


----------



## JW Santhem

blackstonejd said:


> Can anyone recommend a more comfortable aftermarket headband for Grado phones(PS1000)? The stock headband hurts the top of my head after say an hour. I want something more luxurious and comfortable. Anyone have any good experiences with aftermarket bands?


 

 Hahaha it must really suck to have such a problem man. I wouldn't want to switch places with you. Oh wait I would 
 Anyway, there's a thread the issue over here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/568913/comfortable-headband-for-grado-ps1000


----------



## HPiper

They would say there is an inaudible difference. Maybe it is mastering but that makes me wonder, if that is all it takes to make a cd that sounds like that, why don't more (or even some) company's do it? How much more money could it cost to spend a little more time in mastering. Seems like more people would buy it if it sounded better. I don't know. I guess I'll just buy a Loki and start listening to DSD. Not too many people argue about that format.


----------



## bassboysam

hpiper said:


> They would say there is an inaudible difference. Maybe it is mastering but that makes me wonder, if that is all it takes to make a cd that sounds like that, why don't more (or even some) company's do it? How much more money could it cost to spend a little more time in mastering. Seems like more people would buy it if it sounded better. I don't know. I guess I'll just buy a Loki and start listening to DSD. Not too many people argue about that format.


 
  
  
 because 99% of the music buying public simply doesn't care.  Most people listen to music in their cars, on the bus or other noisy environments.  Usually music is just something in the background too.  Not that many people sit down and really listen compared to the number that obsess over fidelity.
  
 Also mastering is one of the most expensive phases of the recording process.  so spending and extra 10, 50, 100 hours on getting a perfect master gets really expensive for very little return.


----------



## elmoe

hpiper said:


> They would say there is an inaudible difference. Maybe it is mastering but that makes me wonder, if that is all it takes to make a cd that sounds like that, why don't more (or even some) company's do it? How much more money could it cost to spend a little more time in mastering. Seems like more people would buy it if it sounded better. I don't know. I guess I'll just buy a Loki and start listening to DSD. Not too many people argue about that format.


 
  
 Because to remaster you need access to the studio's master tapes, and those aren't easy to get. There was something said in that thread that's particularly interesting: try buying the latest Bob Dylan album in 24/192 off HDTracks and find a MFSL mastering CD of the same album - the MFSL will sound leagues better.
  
 Plenty of people argue about DSD, it's the exact same debate in fact - between SACD vs CD of the same master, there are no audible differences whatsoever.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

hpiper said:


> They would say there is an inaudible difference. Maybe it is mastering but that makes me wonder, if that is all it takes to make a cd that sounds like that, why don't more (or even some) company's do it? How much more money could it cost to spend a little more time in mastering. Seems like more people would buy it if it sounded better. I don't know. I guess I'll just buy a Loki and start listening to DSD. Not too many people argue about that format.


 
  
 This question can simply be answered by asking yourself:
  
 How many audiophiles do I know personally?
 - ......you see?


----------



## jaywillin

this is the "grado" thread right ?? isn't the general consensus that "if it sounds good, it is good " and numbers, 16/44, 24/96, 192 , sacd, dsd
 whatever, there is no right, or wrong answer on which is better, flac, mp3, m-o-u-s-e , i don't care, if it sounds good, and the music moves me,
 i don't care what numbers and letter come after the name of the file, but hey, thats just me


----------



## whirlwind

When this topic came up....didn't you just know where this thread was headed  .'
  
 This subject has been beat into the ground in many threads on head-fi


----------



## bbophead

jaywillin said:


> this is the "grado" thread right ?? isn't the general consensus that "if it sounds good, it is good " and numbers, 16/44, 24/96, 192 , sacd, dsd
> whatever, there is no right, or wrong answer on which is better, flac, mp3, m-o-u-s-e , i don't care, if it sounds good, and the music moves me,
> i don't care what numbers and letter come after the name of the file, but hey, thats just me


 
 +1 but vinyl also sounds pretty good.  Mostly, it's just different.


----------



## ferday

on a note about the gear....i've been hearing a very slight but annoying distortion in my magni/modi chain for a while (mostly in the bass registers).  today i finally got a self powered USB hub and a new cable to hook to the modi....
  
 not only is the distortion completely gone, but the overall sound is surprisingly cleaner/better detailed and the rs1's are singing like never before (and they sang just fine before LOL).  and this whole time i though it was a mostly inaudible problem, but turns out it must have been affecting the entire signal range and not just the bass as i had thought.  
  
 listening to pantera (it's far beyond driven's 20th anniversary) and i've never heard it so good on headphones.  it's time to finally get a hold of a tube amp i think


----------



## bassboysam

ferday said:


> on a note about the gear....i've been hearing a very slight but annoying distortion in my magni/modi chain for a while (mostly in the bass registers).  today i finally got a self powered USB hub and a new cable to hook to the modi....
> 
> not only is the distortion completely gone, but the overall sound is surprisingly cleaner/better detailed and the rs1's are singing like never before (and they sang just fine before LOL).  and this whole time i though it was a mostly inaudible problem, but turns out it must have been affecting the entire signal range and not just the bass as i had thought.
> 
> listening to pantera (it's far beyond driven's 20th anniversary) and i've never heard it so good on headphones.  it's time to finally get a hold of a tube amp i think


 

 which hub are you using?  is your music coming from the computer or do you have another source?


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> When this topic came up....didn't you just know where this thread was headed  .'
> 
> This subject has been beat into the ground in many threads on head-fi


 

 i spend a few hours away, and this is what happens !! lol


----------



## TheDreamthinker

jaywillin said:


> i spend a few hours away, and this is what happens !! lol


 
  
 I think we should be used to this by now....


----------



## elmoe

The hub doesnt matter its the power supply that does. Using the hub means its not powered by the USB cable so the power noise isnt carried by the USB cable.


----------



## jaywillin

thedreamthinker said:


> I think we should be used to this by now....


 

 i've been known to get off on a tangent myself from time to time !


----------



## TheDreamthinker

jaywillin said:


> i've been known to get off on a tangent myself from time to time !


 
  
 Nobody here is free from that particular sin...


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> i've been known to get off on a tangent myself from time to time !


 
  
  
 Yeah, me too.....lol


----------



## ferday

bassboysam said:


> which hub are you using?  is your music coming from the computer or do you have another source?


 
  
 i'm now using an auratek powered hub (i.e. generic powered hub).  my modi only takes my computer source.
  
 elmoe is correct, it was a USB power rail noise issue, and only cropped up for me (i think) after i did a bunch of work inside my computer...it's apparently a somewhat common issue with USB powered DACs, but easily and cheaply solved (and now i have a bunch of USB inputs that i didn't have before LOL).  it's not the hub itself offering any improvement in sound, it's that now i'm not adding distortion to my magni/modi chain so i can listen to the components properly
  
 in the meantime i've been using an old stereo amp and/or my xonar STX sound card, both of which sound fine but i wanted my tiny little magni back in action and i don't like the software volume control on the xonar


----------



## bassboysam

ferday said:


> i'm now using an auratek powered hub (i.e. generic powered hub).  my modi only takes my computer source.
> 
> elmoe is correct, it was a USB power rail noise issue, and only cropped up for me (i think) after i did a bunch of work inside my computer...it's apparently a somewhat common issue with USB powered DACs, but easily and cheaply solved (and now i have a bunch of USB inputs that i didn't have before LOL).  it's not the hub itself offering any improvement in sound, it's that now i'm not adding distortion to my magni/modi chain so i can listen to the components properly
> 
> in the meantime i've been using an old stereo amp and/or my xonar STX sound card, both of which sound fine but i wanted my tiny little magni back in action and i don't like the software volume control on the xonar





I may try one out because I am also hearing some distortion and noise on occasion.


----------



## ferday

bassboysam said:


> I may try one out because I am also hearing some distortion and noise on occasion.


 
  
 not that it should matter (as long as it's a powered hub!) but i got this one


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> When this topic came up....didn't you just know where this thread was headed  .'
> 
> This subject has been beat into the ground in many threads on head-fi


 
 This is why I tried too derail it in my post with the link too a thread about this.
  


jaywillin said:


> this is the "grado" thread right ?? isn't the general consensus that "if it sounds good, it is good " and numbers, 16/44, 24/96, 192 , sacd, dsd
> whatever, there is no right, or wrong answer on which is better, flac, mp3, m-o-u-s-e , i don't care, if it sounds good, and the music moves me,
> i don't care what numbers and letter come after the name of the file, but hey, thats just me


 
 +1, I have music that sound good/bad no matter which format, no matter which way you cut/slice/dice it…if it sound good then…if it sounds bad then...


----------



## jimr101

Who did the recording , how it was recorded , how was it remastered and in what format are all very important to all of us Grado fans. The pure love of good sounding music is what motivates us. We search endlessly for that ultimate sound and share our slightest rewarding discoveries with all to enjoy. For what it is worth being able to playback more formats of music files just increases my odds of coming across a combination that is pure magic and divine. Some recordings wouldn't be what they are if not for being compressed and remastered others are worthless once they have. It's the ever elusive search for perfection.


----------



## bbophead

jimr101 said:


> Who did the recording , how it was recorded , how was it remastered and in what format are all very important to all of us Grado fans. The pure love of good sounding music is what motivates us. We search endlessly for that ultimate sound and share our slightest rewarding discoveries with all to enjoy. For what it is worth being able to playback more formats of music files just increases my odds of coming across a combination that is pure magic and divine. Some recordings wouldn't be what they are if not for being compressed and remastered others are worthless once they have. It's the ever elusive search for perfection.


 
 Yes, recordings are importatnt.  Music is MUCH more important.


----------



## Matro5

toothycow said:


> My PS500s came today. WOW.
> 
> I'm only a month into my hifi journal and I've heard the sr60i, MS1i, sr225i and now the PS500.
> 
> ...


 
 Congrats, Evan! As a happy PS500 owner I know exactly how you feel. And, for what it's worth I started with the SR60s, too. I wish I still had them because I remember them so fondly, but I guess the 500s will have to do...
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## j14mp

I'll own Grados for life. I've owned akg k44(useless), sennheiser 598s, sr80s, 125s, 325s, rs2s, Lcd2s and now gs1000is are on the way. 

I don't want them to get wildly popular. I like where they are now.


----------



## jimr101

bbopheadOf course the MUSIC is what it's all about. I've talked before about how even the hum of a Marshall amp can be part of the magic of the music that takes me to the unruly creativity of a Neil Young concert. Just like a Strateverius impacted the music of it's century the cured mahogany in our Grados are doing the same for us. Technology just helps us enjoy and experience music just like the acoustics of the Paris opera house. But I agree 100% good is just good and in my book Santana Soul Sacrifice at Woodstock was a good as any of the masters(and that drummer was the only one in the same class as Ginger Baker) and didn't think it could be matched until I heard Beth Hart and Joe Bonemasa in Hynm or strange fruit. And yes it doesn't make Chopin any less good.


----------



## ToothyCow

matro5 said:


> Congrats, Evan! As a happy PS500 owner I know exactly how you feel. And, for what it's worth I started with the SR60s, too. I wish I still had them because I remember them so fondly, but I guess the 500s will have to do...
> 
> Enjoy!


 
  
 Thanks so much! I'm a couple days in and still loving them  Curious... are you using them with and amp / dac? I've already read some about using an amp or dac with Grados. I have an Audioengine D1 and I'm actually thinking the details in the highs seem better straight out of my mac mini or iPhone. Kind of odd. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## joseph69

toothycow said:


> Thanks so much! I'm a couple days in and still loving them  Curious... are you using them with and amp / dac? I've already read some about using an amp or dac with Grados. I have an Audioengine D1 and I'm actually thinking the details in the highs seem better straight out of my mac mini or iPhone. Kind of odd. Any thoughts on that?


 
 Maybe the Audioengine D-1's lower/mid frequencies are drowning out the detail/clarity in the higher frequencies, than the Mac Mini/iPhone, which the PS500 doesn't lack in these areas (as far as I've read). I found this with my 325is's, they sounded better out of the Schiit Magni/Modi and my Sony Cd players than they did out of my Adcom GFP-710 pre-amp's headphone out. The lower/mid frequencies were drowning the detail/clarity, they actually sounded terrible.


----------



## ToothyCow

joseph69 said:


> Maybe the Audioengine D-1's lower/mid frequencies are drowning out the detail/clarity in the higher frequencies, than the Mac Mini/iPhone, which the PS500 doesn't lack in these areas (as far as I've read). I found this with my 325is's, they sounded better out of the Schiit Magni/Modi and my Sony Cd players than they did out of my Adcom GFP-710 pre-amp's headphone out. The lower/mid frequencies were drowning the detail/clarity, they actually sounded terrible.


 
  
 That's interesting. I have a Magni/Modi stack on the way to try out. I'll see what the differences are with that.


----------



## joseph69

toothycow said:


> That's interesting. I have a Magni/Modi stack on the way to try out. I'll see what the differences are with that.


 
 Congratulations! Nice little combo.
  I'd like hear how you like them with this combo, definitely keep me posted, thanks.


----------



## jimr101

I'm so bumed I got out bid on a little dot amp with russian tubes. It does make me however appreciate it more when I have to save up a little longer.


----------



## HPiper

My system is done now, I just ordered a Bifrost Uber to go with the Lyr. Got that particular model just because of that..it goes with the Lyr. I also like the upgradeable part of it too. I don't know of too many other dacs that have that. Thanks again Jay for steering me down this road, I have never enjoyed my music as much as I do now.


----------



## whirlwind

hpiper said:


> My system is done now, I just ordered a Bifrost Uber to go with the Lyr. Got that particular model just because of that..it goes with the Lyr. I also like the upgradeable part of it too. I don't know of too many other dacs that have that. Thanks again Jay for steering me down this road, I have never enjoyed my music as much as I do now.


 

 Congrats on your whole set-up.....very nice


----------



## Melvins

jimr101 said:


> I'm so bumed I got out bid on a little dot amp with russian tubes. It does make me however appreciate it more when I have to save up a little longer.


 
 What tubes were they? Voshkod's are amazing. 
  
  
 Anyone here a member of What.cd? Just curious. You guys started discussing Flac and things and I've been downloading a lot recently due to my newfound interested in What.cd. I'm not sure if I can directly tell a different in MP3's and FLAC but i feel like the more you just simply listen to Flac the more you start really getting into it's clarity/details. It's like a new pair of headphones. the way it sounds won't become immediately apparent. It will take a few listens.
  
  
 Maybe that's just me. *shrugs*


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> My system is done now, I just ordered a Bifrost Uber to go with the Lyr. Got that particular model just because of that..it goes with the Lyr. I also like the upgradeable part of it too. I don't know of too many other dacs that have that. Thanks again Jay for steering me down this road, I have never enjoyed my music as much as I do now.


 
  
 you're quite welcome !
  
 the uberfrost is amazing how close it somes in sound to the wadia 121 i have now
 and the lyr just does so many things right for me, i'm sitting here with both the lyr and the mad on
 and i can go between the two on the fly, they each have their on set of strengths, with no real weakness's
 as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## jimr101

[@]Melvins just like bbophead said it's all about the music. My point was that the more different music formats you listen to. The better the chance you have of not only running across really good recordings but mainly you will discover really good music witch is the point after all.


----------



## j14mp

i started with akg's, then sennheiser, then 125's, 325's rs2is THEN I got the sr80s


----------



## joseph69

j14mp said:


> i started with akg's, then sennheiser, then 125's, 325's rs2is THEN I got the sr80s


 
 Why the Grados in that order?
 Did you hear the 80's afterward and preferred their sound too the other Grados?


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Just got some S-Cush pads in the mail. and I gotta say, huge upgrade over the L-Cush for me. Much for comfortable (the drivers aren't rubbing right against my ears), and I think the sound is better too, I like the slight dampening.  Maybe I'll try the quarter mod at some point, but for now, I'm happy.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

papasmurf6768 said:


> Just got some S-Cush pads in the mail. and I gotta say, huge upgrade over the L-Cush for me. Much for comfortable (the drivers aren't rubbing right against my ears), and I think the sound is better too, I like the slight dampening.  Maybe I'll try the quarter mod at some point, but for now, I'm happy.


 
  
 Which Grado are you using?


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

thedreamthinker said:


> Which Grado are you using?


 
 SR225i's in lapacho wood cups.
  
 Side note, I have a Pailiccs 3.5mm connector from here on the way because I want to wire my Grados to 3.5mm, but I'm worried the srock cable won't be able to fit in the connector. Anyone try this plug?


----------



## TheDreamthinker

papasmurf6768 said:


> SR225i's in lapacho wood cups.
> 
> Side note, I have a Pailiccs 3.5mm connector from here on the way because I want to wire my Grados to 3.5mm, but I'm worried the srock cable won't be able to fit in the connector. Anyone try this plug?


 
 Why not simply use an adapter?
  
 I found the S-Cushs to distort the sound of middle/higher end Grados.


----------



## Oteil

The thing that I love about Grado's is that they let me get lost in the music. I hardly ever get into really thinking too much when listening. Everything just sounds "right" with them. Some are obviously more refined but they all seem to be about getting that "real" live sound. I got my RS1's last year and I love them. I also went overboard and got a GS1000 and I have to say, I love the sound that comes from as well. All Grado's amaze me at the volume you can play them and they still sound fantastic. I purchased the HF-2's when they were released and I have contemplated many times selling them. I put them up, don't listen for a month, and then I will say to myself "let me listen again and see if I like them enough to keep and every time the answer is, " Good grief these sound good!" I haven't heard the PS500 but from what I have read they are very similar. I have never heard a headphone do the piano better, it does many things well and some things not as well, but the piano is always just exactly right, at least to my ears. To me, Grado makes headphones that are able to get the "live" sound of real instruments playing. On another note, I appreciate that this thread stays civil compared to others on Head Fi, even if we don't agree on everything


----------



## JoeDoe

papasmurf6768 said:


> Just got some S-Cush pads in the mail. and I gotta say, huge upgrade over the L-Cush for me. Much for comfortable (the drivers aren't rubbing right against my ears), and I think the sound is better too, I like the slight dampening.  Maybe I'll try the quarter mod at some point, but for now, I'm happy.




Interesting! If you dig the S Kush, you should try the yellow HD 414 pads. Same sounds, more comfort especially when quarter modded.


----------



## ferday

the s-cush are the comfies right?  there's too many different names for all the pads LOL
  
 i've abandoned my tape modding and now trying the L-bowls reversed...sounds a lot like the comfies to me but some slight differences, surprisingly not uncomfortable.  i know some people are regular reverse bowl users


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

thedreamthinker said:


> Why not simply use an adapter?
> 
> I found the S-Cushs to distort the sound of middle/higher end Grados.


 
  
 I find it easier to adapt 3.5mm to 1/4" than the other way around. I also like the look of that Pailiccs connector!
  
 If the S-Cushs are distorting the sound, than I like the way they distort it. I might try the quarter mod though.


joedoe said:


> Interesting! If you dig the S Kush, you should try the yellow HD 414 pads. Same sounds, more comfort especially when quarter modded.


 
  
 I was gonna go with those, the yellow kept me away though. The Grado ones are plenty comfy though, especially compared to the L-cush.


ferday said:


> the s-cush are the comfies right?  there's too many different names for all the pads LOL
> 
> i've abandoned my tape modding and now trying the L-bowls reversed...sounds a lot like the comfies to me but some slight differences, surprisingly not uncomfortable.  i know some people are regular reverse bowl users


 
  
 I was gonna try the reverse bowl, I just don't see how they fit on backwards without ripping.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

OK, hold on. I just did the quarter-mod to my comfy pads, and this is the best for me. Still very comfortable, but the sound has opened up a bit and sounds more bowl-like. I'm gonna keep playing with it, but I think this is where I'm gonna stay.


----------



## j14mp

joseph69 said:


> Why the Grados in that order?
> Did you hear the 80's afterward and preferred their sound too the other Grados?




I wanted a more portable headphone that I could just plug into my phone, sit in a Starbucks, read a mag or do some work, and chill. 

I keep it Grado. I strayed with the Audez-e's and my dislike for them gets me killed on this forum... So we will leave it at that haha 

I'm in the Grado thread. I'm safe I hope.


----------



## joseph69

Was just asking because the 80i's are very impressive IMO, and wouldn't have been surprised if this was the case.


----------



## swspiers

j14mp said:


> I wanted a more portable headphone that I could just plug into my phone, sit in a Starbucks, read a mag or do some work, and chill.
> 
> I keep it Grado. I strayed with the Audez-e's and my dislike for them gets me killed on this forum... So we will leave it at that haha
> 
> I'm in the Grado thread. I'm safe I hope.


 

 Plenty of planar folk like me don't like Audeze very much. You are not alone!


----------



## bbophead

My first expensive can was the LCD-2.  Never want to go there again.  Yeah, and I took some crap for that.


----------



## j14mp

joseph69 said:


> Was just asking because the 80i's are very impressive IMO, and wouldn't have been surprised if this was the case.




They are very impressive. I'm liking them a lot.


----------



## j14mp

bbophead said:


> My first expensive can was the LCD-2.  Never want to go there again.  Yeah, and I took some crap for that.




I'm sure some people love them. God forbid a few people don't haha. It's hate crime in here.


----------



## HPiper

I am sure a lot of you know this already, but i got burned on this recently so I thought I'd post this. I won't go into any names, but I found a web site that sold flac downloads of lots of albums. At first I thought it was great, they had lots of selection and the prices were just outstanding...actually too outstanding as we shall find out. Anyway I downloaded 2 or 3 albums and started listening to them. I almost immediately thought to myself, man those don't sound very good, they don't sound any better than my MP3's . I logged back in and did some more browsing and found there were certain albums that cost quite a bit more than the ones I had downloaded, so I started digging into the details of these albums to see why. As you probably have guessed by now, the reason those other albums sounded just like my MP3's, was because they were MP3's, just converted to flac format. The reason the other downloads cost more is because they were real flac copies of the cd. The real clue was when I started looking at the bitrate of the files and saw the cheap files were low bitrate and the more expensive ones were much higher bitrate. Lesson here is just because it says flac does not mean anything as to the quality of the music you are getting. I for one, have learned my lesson.


----------



## Matro5

toothycow said:


> Thanks so much! I'm a couple days in and still loving them  Curious... are you using them with and amp / dac? I've already read some about using an amp or dac with Grados. I have an Audioengine D1 and I'm actually thinking the details in the highs seem better straight out of my mac mini or iPhone. Kind of odd. Any thoughts on that?


 
 Hey Evan, 
  
 I use them primarily with an Audioquest Dragonfly and have had really nice results with that. Files are lossless rips from CD or, if I'm streaming, it's Spotify at 320. No real differences between those two formats to note, but if I'm buying music, I always rip it to lossless since storage is so cheap now. I've also driven them with excellent results out of a Yamaha CR2020, an absolutely beautiful vintage amp. 
  
 One of the reasons I like Grados so much is that they are relatively easy to drive ( that is, inexpensive to drive ), and so I think the total cost of investment can be lower with them than other headphones. That said, I have heard my PS500s out of some of the Schiit stacks and I do think they are worthy of that kind of equipment. I've never heard the Magni / Modi / Vali line, but I am very close to picking up the Vali. I'm sure I will one of these days, but for now I'm happy with what I've got.


----------



## jaywillin

bbophead said:


> My first expensive can was the LCD-2.  Never want to go there again.  Yeah, and I took some crap for that.


 

 the lcd-2, didn't like
 the lcd-x, i do like , very much so, but, they aren't grado's, and thats ok too


----------



## j14mp

jaywillin said:


> the lcd-2, didn't like
> the lcd-x, i do like , very much so, but, they aren't grado's, and thats ok too




I think I shoulda been more specific when I said just "audez-e." I've only had the lcd2s. I don't have any experience with the rest of the line.


----------



## bbophead

jaywillin said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > My first expensive can was the LCD-2.  Never want to go there again.  Yeah, and I took some crap for that.
> ...


 
 NO, EVERYONE must have Grados.  That is final.


----------



## JoeDoe

bbophead said:


> NO, EVERYONE must have Grados.  That is final.




Boom


----------



## hsubox

bbophead said:


> NO, EVERYONE must have Grados.  That is final.




Lol, truth!


----------



## brokenthumb

I love Grado, Audez'e, Sennheiser, and HifiMan cans... basically all I've tried, although the 2011 LCD-2 I had was meh, my current 2013 model is the best headphone I've ever heard!  It's so strange.


----------



## jaywillin

bbophead said:


> NO, EVERYONE must have Grados.  That is final.


 

 grados , and nothing else ???


----------



## j14mp

bbophead said:


> NO, EVERYONE must have Grados.  That is final.




I stand In the dark, hiding, waiting for the next victim. Guy walks by with anything but a grado, I jump out, grab them and throw them down, jump on them and run away yelling "everyone must have Grado!"

I do this mon-Thursdays


----------



## jaywillin

j14mp said:


> I stand In the dark, hiding, waiting for the next victim. Guy walks by with anything but a grado, I jump out, grab them and throw them down, jump on them and run away yelling "everyone must have Grado!"
> 
> *I do this mon-Thursdays*


 
 does somebody else take weekend duty ??


----------



## j14mp

brokenthumb said:


> I love Grado, Audez'e, Sennheiser, and HifiMan cans... basically all I've tried, although the 2011 LCD-2 I had was meh, my current 2013 model is the best headphone I've ever heard!  It's so strange.




It wasn't even the sound for me, it was everything else about them. I can't explain it. Maybe it was the sound.. See I dono. Haha


----------



## j14mp

jaywillin said:


> does somebody else take weekend duty ??




Taking applications.


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> Plenty of planar folk like me don't like Audeze very much. You are not alone!




What didn't you like? Loving my LCD2s so far and I've yet to optimize the amp for them.


----------



## swspiers

bassboysam said:


> What didn't you like? Loving my LCD2s so far and I've yet to optimize the amp for them.


 

 2 things: bass at the expense of a tactile midrange, and the weight of the darn things.
  
 But to be fair, that was off of the Hifiman speaker tap connected to my Marantz receiver.  Considering that the Alpha Dogs sounds infinitely better with the Burson, I would like to try the LCD-2 and my old HE-5LE's again with the Burson.
  
 That being the case, I have my eyes on the new Hifiman HE-560's for an open planar, to compliment the Alpah's and the 225i's.  I also still want to the GS1000's at some point.  My taste in cans is not getting any cheaper!


----------



## ferday

swspiers said:


> My taste in cans is not getting any cheaper!




And it never does! I'm so happy, that I'm so happy with my rs1. But now I have to get rid of my he400 (which are awesome but not awesome enough ha ha ha). My demo time with the lcd2 was very good...but I'm also excited about the he560 as a possible option


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> 2 things: bass at the expense of a tactile midrange, and the weight of the darn things.
> 
> But to be fair, that was off of the Hifiman speaker tap connected to my Marantz receiver.  Considering that the Alpha Dogs sounds infinitely better with the Burson, I would like to try the LCD-2 and my old HE-5LE's again with the Burson.
> 
> That being the case, I have my eyes on the new Hifiman HE-560's for an open planar, to compliment the Alpah's and the 225i's.  I also still want to the GS1000's at some point.  My taste in cans is not getting any cheaper!




Interesting, I don't find the bass overpowering and the weight isn't bad at all. I find them more comfortable than my 325s and a lot more comfortable than the HE400. Also I was very pleasantly surprised how good the LCD2s sounded amped with "just" an E10. I have to do more listening but I think I prefer the E10 over the WA6 with the LCD2.


----------



## HPiper

Anybody own any binaural cd's. I got my first one today "The Bucky Pizzarelli Trio" I must say this is an awesome experience. Takes soundstage to a whole new level. Sr325is is so good at reproducing guitar, this cd and headphone really go together.


----------



## DogMeat

WA6 reserved for my Grado line, especially the RS1's, RS2s, and the woodied 325is.
  
 I run my LCD2s from the Schiit Lyr, and believe this to be one of the most sublime pairings in the HP universe.
 I have listened to the LCDs on the WOO and I do not believe that it's anywhere as nice for the LCDs as is the Schiit.
  
  
  
 Am now doing a HiFiman EF2 vs the Little Dot1 running the Grado 325is,(not woodied), comparison....
 It's going to be a great pairing either way. Both amps are doing nice things for that legendary sparkle.
 I think use is going to boil down to where I want a DAC, and if the HiFiman DAC even comes close to the Schiit Modi that I run the Little Dot1 from. That Modi, BTW, is a nice little work-horse DAC, seems pretty ample for a LOT of my amps.
 Including the WooWa6...


----------



## DogMeat

jaywillin said:


> does somebody else take weekend duty ??


 
 I think what he's saying is that it's SAFE to come out of the closet and go cruisin', OPENLY sporting our Audeezers and Sennies, and not be all a-skeert of a bashing incident.
  
 Sometimes it's okay to go clubbin'.......


----------



## joseph69

dogmeat said:


> WA6 reserved for my Grado line, especially the RS1's, RS2s, and the woodied 325is.
> 
> I run my LCD2s from the Schiit Lyr, and believe this to be one of the most sublime pairings in the HP universe.
> I have listened to the LCDs on the WOO and I do not believe that it's anywhere as nice for the LCDs as is the Schiit.
> ...


 
 Funny you mentioned the WA6 paired with the Modi,
 just tonight while listening to the WA6/RS1i's with my Meridian 203 dac I was thinking that tomorrow night I'm going to try the Modi with this setup instead of the Meridian 203, just to do a little comparison between the two dacs. There will be some differences in connections though…I use the optical output from the Meridian 203, and the Modi's USB connection, using ALAC files from my MBP, so this should be interesting to hear the differences.


----------



## DogMeat

The nice little Modi, with it's modest footprint, has been such a gemmy little go-to, that I just leave it plugged into the USB under my iMac monitor full time, and just switch the interconnects from whichever amp.
 REALLY easy, and I don't have any other variables I have to worry about comparing.
  
 It's kind of funny- I have not always had the best quality from the optical output, no matter how nice my cable. Intermittent  crackles and sync oddities.
 I rarely, if ever experience issues with USB. But cable truly DOES matter in the USB quality, apparently. Higher quality cable has sounded better every time.
  
 You should really like what that little Modi will do for you.
 You may, ultimately, end up doing much as I do with mine.
 A really nice all-rounder!
  
  
 macs rule, btw.


----------



## joseph69

dogmeat said:


> The nice little Modi, with it's modest footprint, has been such a gemmy little go-to, that I just leave it plugged into the USB under my iMac monitor full time, and just switch the interconnects from whichever amp.
> REALLY easy, and I don't have any other variables I have to worry about comparing.
> 
> It's kind of funny- I have not always had the best quality from the optical output, no matter how nice my cable. Intermittent  crackles and sync oddities.
> ...


 
 The thing is that I use the M/M combo for my desktop, and I use the WA6 Meridian for the living room, so there too far away from each other. To use the Modi tomorrow night I'll have to take it into the living room. But I just want to hear how it sound with the WA6 as compared to what I'm used to hearing with the Meridian (not a critical test), just want to hear how they sound paired together. As far as having problems with the optical/USB, I've never had issues with the optical making noise, and I've been using the optical out from the Meridian for 20+years, but I did have a slight issue with the USB on the Modi, but it wasn't the cable, it was my cell phone being too close to the Modi which interfered with it, but then I plugged the MBP-M/M into a line enhancer/surge protector in my desk drawer and have my cell phone on the desk in the same spot with no issues at all anymore.


----------



## Melvins

jimr101 said:


> Melvins just like bbophead said it's all about the music. My point was that the more different music formats you listen to. The better the chance you have of not only running across really good recordings but mainly you will discover really good music witch is the point after all.


 
 Dude I absolutely agree. Hence why I collect records and listen to new music daily. The music itself far outweighs any of your equipment. But that's the beauty of what.cd. Their attention to detail in acquiring good recordings/good rips of vinyl/cd's. Idk. I just know that I'm really digging listening to all this FLac/320. Especially to albums that I've been in love with forever. I feel like I'm picking up on details that I've missed since now.


----------



## Melvins

joseph69 said:


> The thing is that I use the M/M combo for my desktop, and I use the WA6 Meridian for the living room, so there too far away from each other. To use the Modi tomorrow night I'll have to take it into the living room. But I just want to hear how it sound with the WA6 as compared to what I'm used to hearing with the Meridian (not a critical test), just want to hear how they sound paired together. As far as having problems with the optical/USB, I've never had issues with the optical making noise, and I've been using the optical out from the Meridian for 20+years, but I did have a slight issue with the USB on the Modi, but it wasn't the cable, it was my cell phone being too close to the Modi which interfered with it, but then I plugged the MBP-M/M into a line enhancer/surge protector in my desk drawer and have my cell phone on the desk in the same spot with no issues at all anymore.


 
 Everytime I hear people talk about the Modi I'm always hearing about how much they love their DAC! I brought up earlier in this thread (or maybe another thread) about how I feel like my fiio e10 could be upgraded, and that I could replace it with the Modi. But then I gathered back a lot of responses telling me that it wouldnt really be an upgrade at all. that they are pretty much the same, as far as the sound they produce.
  
  
 has anyone been able to compare the fiio e10 vs. Schiit audio's Modi? preferably with a pair of Grados...lol...


----------



## Melvins

dogmeat said:


> WA6 reserved for my Grado line, especially the RS1's, RS2s, and the woodied 325is.
> 
> I run my LCD2s from the Schiit Lyr, and believe this to be one of the most sublime pairings in the HP universe.
> I have listened to the LCDs on the WOO and I do not believe that it's anywhere as nice for the LCDs as is the Schiit.
> ...


 
 Very interested to hear back on whether you like the LD1+ more or the EF2s.....


----------



## whirlwind

bassboysam said:


> Interesting, I don't find the bass overpowering and the weight isn't bad at all. I find them more comfortable than my 325s and a lot more comfortable than the HE400. Also I was very pleasantly surprised how good the LCD2s sounded amped with "just" an E10. I have to do more listening but I think I prefer the E10 over the WA6 with the LCD2.


 

 I have my eyes on the Hifiman 560i, also.........I may wait for awhile after they come out, just to get a good feel for what amps produce the best synergy and to see if they may be any revisions......but I definitely see them in my future.


----------



## Melvins

Hey guys, just made a thread on this but figured it wouldnt hurt to copy and paste my question here...thanks!
  
 Hey guys,
  
 So I was reminiscing on my old sr125i's that I had modified with wooden cups (that I've since sold), and I'm really thinking that I'm going to go ahead and pull the trigger and get some new wooden cups to put on my 325i's. I'm sort of out of the loop so who/what companies still are making wooden shells? I'm an unemployed college student so ideally I would like to pay as little as possible, whilst still maintaining quality work/wood. I remember I only had to pay Bilavideo 50 bucks for his BEAUTIFUL cocobolo shells for my 125i. Not only did it pretty it up but man oh man it add a discernible warmth/intimateness that certainly wasn't there before. I highly doubt I can pay anyone 50$ for a pair of wooden shells nowadays but...maybe! Thanks guys. Look foreword on hearing your replies.
  
  
 Feel free to PM me as well.
  
  
 Melvins


----------



## j14mp

bassboysam said:


> Interesting, I don't find the bass overpowering and the weight isn't bad at all. I find them more comfortable than my 325s and a lot more comfortable than the HE400. Also I was very pleasantly surprised how good the LCD2s sounded amped with "just" an E10. I have to do more listening but I think I prefer the E10 over the WA6 with the LCD2.




I thought the 325s were very uncomfy, but when you go wooden grados and feel their comfort, there's no getting away from it.


----------



## jaywillin

dogmeat said:


> I think what he's saying is that it's SAFE to come out of the closet and go cruisin', OPENLY sporting our Audeezers and Sennies, and not be all a-skeert of a bashing incident.
> 
> Sometimes it's okay to go clubbin'.......


 

 we can "come out of the closet" as they say ! lol


----------



## jaywillin

tuesday just as bad


----------



## bassboysam

j14mp said:


> I thought the 325s were very uncomfy, but when you go wooden grados and feel their comfort, there's no getting away from it.


it's probably a toss up between my RS1 and LCD-2 as far as comfort goes. The RS1 still exert some pressure on the ears, mine will eventually get sore.


----------



## j14mp

bassboysam said:


> it's probably a toss up between my RS1 and LCD-2 as far as comfort goes. The RS1 still exert some pressure on the ears, mine will eventually get sore.




Maybe it's just me then. I've mentioned before that these get a lot of piano time. With the lcd2s, I found it hard to focus on practicing even after a short period of time. With the Grados, I forget they are even there.


----------



## DogMeat

welllllll...... yeah.
 I wouldn't say the LCDs are the best for "exertional" listening, anywayz.
 break in also is helpful.
  
 What we like about their sound is partly due to what makes them LARGE.
  
 So, I would agree that Grados are better for your use.
 The smaller the Grados, the better.
  
 Although;
 for portables type use, which would seem to be what you need for piano practice, you might want to check the Sennheisers.
 The wireless RS220 is fairly lightweight and has a very nice sound.


----------



## DogMeat

melvins said:


> Very interested to hear back on whether you like the LD1+ more or the EF2s.....


 
 well...already I have to say this; I LIKE that the HiFiman has the power button on the front.
 This seems silly, but when you are running several amps lined up on a shelf or countertop in a somewhat crowded space around/near/behind your computer, having to flip gear around to switch it on or off is a pain in the donkey.
 It's feature of the Woo that I simply LOVE.
 I like that very much on the HiFiman, too.
  
 as far as sound goes....not sorted quite yet.
 I want to mess with how they roll tubes just a bit first.
  
 One thing that I "discover" over and over again, though; TUBES are HUGE in the sound,(BUH!!!),  far more than almost anything else,(provided that the build is excellent and materials are quality). I have a couple of SURPRISING little Qinpu's that I use for a bunch of different things- they even push a pair of the notoriously difficult Celestion SL6ers amazingly well.
 As long as I have GOOD, High-end Tubes in there, the Qinpus sound every bit as nice as do some "better" amps, and I prefer their sound, hands down, over all of the SS amps for my listening.
 For me, that tube sound just does IT.
  
  
 edited for stupid typo.


----------



## markm1

j14mp said:


> I think I shoulda been more specific when I said just "audez-e." I've only had the lcd2s. I don't have any experience with the rest of the line.


 

 What is it about the LCD-2 that some of you all didn't like?


----------



## fenderf4i

I haven't even listened to my PS500's since I got the LCD-2's, they've just been sitting in their mahogany box...


----------



## j14mp

I





dogmeat said:


> welllllll...... yeah.
> I wouldn't say the LCDs are the best for "exertional" listening, anywayz.
> break in also is helpful.
> 
> ...




I tried the hd598s. Very comfy, but something about the grados feel very organic. The resonance feels fantastic. 

If I wasn't going to play a real piano, the experience had to be as organic as possible meaning the action and the sound has to be just right. The rs2s brought me extremely close. I'd sometimes check to make sure the sound is coming from the headphones and not the speakers haha. Unfortunatly I traded the rs2s for new speakers once the lcds arrived. 

 I didn't get rs1s because I didn't like how close the driver was to my ear on the rs2. The big cushion dulled the sound a bit too much. So naturally, I chose the lightweight gs1000s


----------



## j14mp

markm1 said:


> What is it about the LCD-2 that some of you all didn't like?




The weight and how it felt in general. I was so used to forgetting I was wearing anything. Also, the sound too muddy for me. My hearing isn't very good. The better option would have been hd800s, but as I mentioned above (kinda), it's a psychological thing. A piano is a crafted instrument. To make the experience organic, I felt it was only natural to stick with a fully wooden grado.


----------



## ferday

markm1 said:


> What is it about the LCD-2 that some of you all didn't like?




Just guessing (as I like the lcd2) but they are the anti-grado. Flat bass (less punch but omnipresent and deeeeeep), lush but kind of 'distant' mids and super detailed but somehow lacking in energy up top. More a wall of sound approach with nothing forward (especially the mids compared to grado)

That's how I hear them but I like it, and they remind me of the he500 as well. Lcd2 have excellent 'neutrality' to me and are closer to how I interpret the "audiophile" neutral and transparent sound. Although I don't really know what that means either....

I need to sit down with the lcd2 along side my rs1 to get a real comparison, but it's gonna be tough to dethrone "my precious" for raw musicality/euphonics

How close are my guesses, grado fans?


----------



## markm1

ferday said:


> Just guessing (as I like the lcd2) but they are the anti-grado. Flat bass (less punch but omnipresent and deeeeeep), lush but kind of 'distant' mids and super detailed but somehow lacking in energy up top. More a wall of sound approach with nothing forward (especially the mids compared to grado)
> 
> That's how I hear them but I like it, and they remind me of the he500 as well. Lcd2 have excellent 'neutrality' to me and are closer to how I interpret the "audiophile" neutral and transparent sound. Although I don't really know what that means either....
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks! Are you listening to any metal/rock with the lcd2 or your electronic and hip hop basier stuff? I'm guessing that base heavier hip hop, etc. Maybe orchestrated music that wants a little more soundstage?


----------



## ferday

markm1 said:


> Thanks! Are you listening to any metal/rock with the lcd2 or your electronic and hip hop basier stuff? I'm guessing that base heavier hip hop, etc. Maybe orchestrated music that wants a little more soundstage?




I don't have the lcd2, just the he400 (which are more similar than different) but I've now had 3 multi-hour sessions with the LCD.....sorry for the confusion, it's just that I want the lcd2 bad

For me I want them specifically for bassy music to replace my 400's which are great cans. I almost never listen to rock/metal/classical/jazz on anything but my rs1 unless the 400's are already on my head and I'm too lazy to switch


----------



## j14mp

ferday said:


> Just guessing (as I like the lcd2) but they are the anti-grado. Flat bass (less punch but omnipresent and deeeeeep), lush but kind of 'distant' mids and super detailed but somehow lacking in energy up top. More a wall of sound approach with nothing forward (especially the mids compared to grado)
> 
> That's how I hear them but I like it, and they remind me of the he500 as well. Lcd2 have excellent 'neutrality' to me and are closer to how I interpret the "audiophile" neutral and transparent sound. Although I don't really know what that means either....
> 
> ...




Pretty close. I don't consider myself an audiophile. The lcds do sound fantastic. I mean they are a seriously impressive headphone, but my personal taste didn't enjoy them. They delivered beautiful bass, but the way grados do it is so nice. It's almost like when the bass hits, they are hopping off your ear. It feels very raw, crunchy and rough. (lol I dono how else to describe it)


----------



## flailure

Went to a small music festival this weekend, and while there were several great bands, the highlight for me was seeing kansas live again. Inspired me to pull out some old kansas albums and run them through my Grados


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I swear Kansas is like the unsung hero of American rock n roll. No one ever mentions them when people talk about the best rock bands, but I've never met anyone that doesn't love jamming out to at least three of their songs.


----------



## brokenthumb

Anyone excited about Headroom's new headphone.  http://www.headphone.com/headphones/headroom-hamphones.php
  
 MSRP is $1,325  haha


----------



## kvtaco17

brokenthumb said:


> Anyone excited about Headroom's new headphone.  http://www.headphone.com/headphones/headroom-hamphones.php
> 
> MSRP is $1,325  haha


 
 OMG THE TECHNOLOGY!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

brokenthumb said:


> Anyone excited about Headroom's new headphone.  http://www.headphone.com/headphones/headroom-hamphones.php
> 
> MSRP is $1,325  haha


 
*Your Price: $13.99 *
*MSRP $1,325.00* *No Sales Tax*
*You Save: $1,311.01 (99%)*

*Availability: In Stock
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
*Flat Rate Shipping Only $6.00!*

*​*

 Sure is....


----------



## LugBug1

Perfect for my ham radio


----------



## kvtaco17

lugbug1 said:


> Perfect for my ham radio


 

 ^this guy!


----------



## bbophead

j14mp said:


> ferday said:
> 
> 
> > Just guessing (as I like the lcd2) but they are the anti-grado. Flat bass (less punch but omnipresent and deeeeeep), lush but kind of 'distant' mids and super detailed but somehow lacking in energy up top. More a wall of sound approach with nothing forward (especially the mids compared to grado)
> ...


 
 IMHO, version 1 had rolled highs and very deep bass.  Other than that, meh.  I wish Grados had the deep bass but that's about it.


----------



## bassboysam

i'm not buying anything until I see some graphs damn it!


----------



## kvtaco17

bassboysam said:


> i'm not buying anything until I see some graphs damn it!


 

http://www.indexmundi.com/commodities/?commodity=pork


----------



## bassboysam

kvtaco17 said:


> http://www.indexmundi.com/commodities/?commodity=pork



 



hmmmm not sure i'm a fan of that dip in the mids...i bet they are really sibilant too.


----------



## kvtaco17

bassboysam said:


> kvtaco17 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.indexmundi.com/commodities/?commodity=pork
> ...


 

 looks to be lol


----------



## bpcans

flailure said:


> Went to a small music festival this weekend, and while there were several great bands, the highlight for me was seeing kansas live again. Inspired me to pull out some old kansas albums and run them through my Grados
> 
> 
> someguydude said:
> ...


Man, you guy's posts really took me back to my years in college at a small liberal arts institution in the Midwest. Drank a lot of beer, smoked a little weed, and listened to Kansas, Pure Prairie League, Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention, The Rolling Stones, The Grateful Dead, and the list goes on and on. Whatever happened to good ole Rock n' Roll.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

ferday said:


> Just guessing (as I like the lcd2) but they are the *anti-grado*. Flat bass (less punch but omnipresent and deeeeeep), lush but kind of 'distant' mids and super detailed but somehow lacking in energy up top. More a wall of sound approach with nothing forward (especially the mids compared to grado)
> 
> That's how I hear them but I like it, and they remind me of the he500 as well. Lcd2 have excellent 'neutrality' to me and are closer to how I interpret the "audiophile" neutral and transparent sound. Although I don't really know what that means either....
> 
> ...


 
  
 Strangely enough, I found myself enjoying the sound of the LCD 2.2 quite much during auditions.
 Although from reviews they don't sound like something I would generally enjoy.
  
Especially with (slow) Jazz, Ambiente and other slower genres, they delivered very well. 
Those will probably be my next over-head headphone. I like how they complement my Grados.


----------



## j14mp

someguydude said:


> I swear Kansas is like the unsung hero of American rock n roll. No one ever mentions them when people talk about the best rock bands, but I've never met anyone that doesn't love jamming out to at least three of their songs.




The solo in "miracles out of no where" is one of my all time favorites (Next to riders on the storms and hotel Cali's solos lol)


----------



## j14mp

thedreamthinker said:


> Strangely enough, I found myself enjoying the sound of the LCD 2.2 quite much during auditions.
> Although from reviews they don't sound like something I would generally enjoy.
> 
> Especially with (slow) Jazz, Ambiente and other slower genres, they delivered very well.
> Those will probably be my next over-head headphone. I like how they complement my Grados.




I thought they would compliment my grados perfectly and in a way they did, but there was an "a" factor about wearing them.. 

Okay no more lcd2 talk. I'm disappointed they didn't work out for me and my needs. Starting to make me wish I was born a different person all together ha


----------



## bpcans

j14mp said:


> The solo in "miracles out of no where" is one of my all time favorites (Next to riders on the storms and hotel Cali's solos lol)


I swear I had forgotten I owned "miracles out of nowhere". Now I've got to go find and listen to it thru my RS1i's while I play my guitar badly.


----------



## stacker45

bassboysam said:


> i'm not buying anything until I see some graphs damn it!


 
  
 I'm with you on this one, who cares how headphones sound, as long as the graph is flat!, that's the most important thing!


----------



## worldtipper

Hello all. I bought and sold a pair of 225's a while back after wanting to try grados and seeing that the 225s were a good representation of the grado sound in that price range. They really surprised me, and not in a good way at first. However I had recently realized how much I loved present mids and the grados would almost literally take my breath away at times. I also love their cartridges which oddly enough have a very smooth sound.

Anyway, I sold them. Liked my HE400s more than the 225s. Then I got some hd600s. Very nice, especially with a tube amp, but still...the grados kept coming back to memory more than any pair of cans I've ever sold. It was time to go grado again and I always liked the wood cups, so I got some RS2i's. Oh baby! It's been 2 weeks and I'm still enthralled by the sound and have NO interest in checking out any other cans... the grass is greener on my side finally!

It amazes me how some people can hate this sound, as it is so much like hearing a real instrument or live music and the mids are captivating...maybe it the design, but I love how funky they are. I'm soon to get the Manta leather headband for some added comfort and style, and I'll be completely content for the first time in a WHILE.

Also I don't like how they jive with my Yarland P100 tube amp, thought the tubes would mix well but no dice. As a huge Rega fan for 2 channel stereo listening I went for a Rega Ear head amp (current model). Got it for an incredible price so figured why not. If there's any magical synergy I'll report back, otherwise I'll probably be lurking around here often.


----------



## bpcans

worldtipper, nice story sir. Congrats on the RS2's. I looked at the Manta headband video and it seems like a nice upgrade to have. Grado obviously didn't spend more than forty cents on their stock headbands.


----------



## whirlwind

worldtipper said:


> Hello all. I bought and sold a pair of 225's a while back after wanting to try grados and seeing that the 225s were a good representation of the grado sound in that price range. They really surprised me, and not in a good way at first. However I had recently realized how much I loved present mids and the grados would almost literally take my breath away at times. I also love their cartridges which oddly enough have a very smooth sound.
> 
> Anyway, I sold them. Liked my HE400s more than the 225s. Then I got some hd600s. Very nice, especially with a tube amp, but still...the grados kept coming back to memory more than any pair of cans I've ever sold. It was time to go grado again and I always liked the wood cups, so I got some RS2i's. Oh baby! It's been 2 weeks and I'm still enthralled by the sound and have NO interest in checking out any other cans... the grass is greener on my side finally!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Congrats on your RS2i's.....it is great to be in that state to be able to enjoy your music and not analyzing it....good for you.
  
 Please do report back if the amp you chose has any magical synergy.....always on the lookout for that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






bpcans said:


> worldtipper, nice story sir. Congrats on the RS2's. I looked at the Manta headband video and it seems like a nice upgrade to have. Grado obviously didn't spend more than forty cents on their stock headbands.


 
  I have to say, after I get my headband broke in and shaped the way that I want it....I have always found grado's leather headbands, very comfortable.......lucky I guess.
  
 I could see where the headband could be uncomfortable on the PS1000, because of the weight.....but my RS1i is super comfy...hell, it makes my HD650 seem very heavy


----------



## elmoe

Same here, never found a problem with the stock headband. Guess we're the lucky few.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

I also ordered the Manta Onyx headband for my PS1000. Will advise.


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> I have to say, after I get my headband broke in and shaped the way that I want it....I have always found grado's leather headbands, very comfortable.......lucky I guess.


That's because you've got a full head of hair. I just ordered the saddle colored Manta headband for my RS1i's. There's no grass growing on this busy street.


----------



## JoeDoe

bpcans said:


> That's because you've got a full head of hair. I just ordered the saddle colored Manta headband for my RS1i's. There's no grass growing on this busy street.




Right there with ya!


----------



## elmoe

bpcans said:


> That's because you've got a full head of hair. I just ordered the saddle colored Manta headband for my RS1i's. There's no grass growing on this busy street.


 
  
 lol, yes I could see the trouble there...


----------



## joseph69

elmoe said:


> Same here, never found a problem with the stock headband. Guess we're the lucky few.


 
 Never had ant problems myself with the headband…even on the 325's.


----------



## joseph69

worldtipper said:


> Hello all. I bought and sold a pair of 225's a while back after wanting to try grados and seeing that the 225s were a good representation of the grado sound in that price range. They really surprised me, and not in a good way at first. However I had recently realized how much I loved present mids and the grados would almost literally take my breath away at times. I also love their cartridges which oddly enough have a very smooth sound.
> 
> Anyway, I sold them. Liked my HE400s more than the 225s. Then I got some hd600s. Very nice, especially with a tube amp, but still...the grados kept coming back to memory more than any pair of cans I've ever sold. It was time to go grado again and I always liked the wood cups, so I got some RS2i's. Oh baby! It's been 2 weeks and I'm still enthralled by the sound and have NO interest in checking out any other cans... the grass is greener on my side finally!
> 
> ...


 
 Congratulations on the RS2's! I feel the same way about being done and having no interest in hearing any other headphones. I came close to buying an HD 650 the other day, just too hear a higher end Senn, and then realized that I'm probably not going too like the sound signature at all compared to the RS1's, and decided not too even bother, thats how satisfied I am with the Grado sound… paired with the WA6, sometime I just can't believe how they sound, and really wonder, how much of a better sound am* I* looking for? None!


----------



## joseph69

Thanks for the reputation* hsubox*, I guess you feel the same way!


----------



## bbophead

joseph69 said:


> Thanks for the reputation* hsubox*, I guess you feel the same way!


 
 Me, too.
  
 But skip the reputation.  I already got one.


----------



## hsubox

joseph69 said:


> Thanks for the reputation* hsubox*, I guess you feel the same way!


 

 I do! I love the Grado sound enough that I'm looking to sell my AKGs to fund a PS500, haha!


----------



## whirlwind

bpcans said:


> That's because you've got a full head of hair. I just ordered the saddle colored Manta headband for my RS1i's. There's no grass growing on this busy street.


 

 Thanks for calling it a *FULL* head


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations on the RS2's! I feel the same way about being done and having no interest in hearing any other headphones. I came close to buying an HD 650 the other day, just too hear a higher end Senn, and then realized that I'm probably not going too like the sound signature at all compared to the RS1's, and decided not too even bother, thats how satisfied I am with the Grado sound… paired with the WA6, sometime I just can't believe how they sound, and really wonder, how much of a better sound am* I* looking for? None!


 
  
 Joseph...the HD650 is *Dark*


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Joseph...the HD650 is *Dark*


 
 Yes, after doing some research (reading posts) I realized I wouldn't enjoy the dark sound. I just knew that a lot of people liked the 650 with the WA6, so I was curious about them together, but then decided not to do it. You know how this hobby gets you interested in wanting too try everything!!!


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> Thanks for calling it a *FULL* head


Not a problem W2. I'm just a pinsetter in this bowling ally called life.


----------



## whirlwind

Yeah, I hear you....I mean it actually is a very nice compliment to the RS1i......mainly, because it is just the complete opposite of the Grado sound.
  
 I bought it because of the synergy with the Mad Ear....DR. Peppard designed the mad around it.....I e-mailed him about it and he confirmed in the e-mail.....so I figured....why not....I already have the amp.
  
 I listened to it for 10 straight days.....so I would not make ant\f premature judgement on it.......I honestly do not know how anyone can tell what a headphone sounds like in just a few hours...it just does not work that way for me.  I listened to it *exclusively *for 10 days......no other headphone in that period
  
 Anyhow.....even though I do not like the sound signature near as much as a Grado....mainly because it is dark.......I still like the headphone, because of the great mids and synergy with my amp........they are sort of dark....but still delicious......
  
 Not anywhere near the RS11 for me......but a great compliment because of the completely darker sound.....the mids save it for me..........I mean...that is where music lives for me, anyway.....gotta have great mids first and for most


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, I hear you....I mean it actually is a very nice compliment to the RS1i......mainly, because it is just the complete opposite of the Grado sound.
> 
> I bought it because of the synergy with the Mad Ear....DR. Peppard designed the mad around it.....I e-mailed him about it and he confirmed in the e-mail.....so I figured....why not....I already have the amp.
> 
> ...


 
 The mids are where it is for me too. And for the simple fact that you say they don't come anywhere near the RS1 for you, tells me I wouldn't be listening too them, so I wouldn't even bother.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> The mids are where it is for me too. And for the simple fact that you say they don't come anywhere near the RS1 for you, tells me I wouldn't be listening too them, so I wouldn't even bother.


 
  
 Yeah, I can't imagine too many Grado fans, liking a dark headphone.....and that is understandable.


----------



## bassboysam

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, I can't imagine too many Grado fans, liking a dark headphone.....and that is understandable.


I like having the option so I try to keep my headphones as different from each other as possible.


----------



## hsubox

joseph69 said:


> Yes, after doing some research (reading posts) I realized I wouldn't enjoy the dark sound. I just knew that a lot of people liked the 650 with the WA6, so I was curious about them together, but then decided not to do it. You know how this hobby gets you interested in wanting too try everything!!!


 
  
 The 650 with a Bottlehead Crack is pretty magical in its own right. Excellent synergy, just on the otherside of the spectrum from RS1 + WA6!


----------



## whirlwind

bassboysam said:


> I like having the option so I try to keep my headphones as different from each other as possible.


 

 That is the exact reason that I purchased the HD650...and knowing it matched my amp well.


----------



## j14mp

Gs1000s came in today. The difference between the lcd2s and the gs1000 plugged into my Roland piano is massive. The gs1000s are miles ahead in piano performance. 

I was tempted to buy a nord piano 2 because I felt bored of my pianos sound, but it feels like a new piano all over again.

Sound is subjective, remember that. I'm only talking about piano here. The experience blew the lcds out if the water. I literally could not tell the difference between the headphones and speakers. 

I'll say more later about music. I haven't tried them with any other source.


----------



## jaywillin

j14mp said:


> Gs1000s came in today. The difference between the lcd2s and the gs1000 plugged into my Roland piano is massive. The gs1000s are miles ahead in piano performance.
> 
> I was tempted to buy a nord piano 2 because I felt bored of my pianos sound, but it feels like a new piano all over again.
> 
> ...


 

 i had the lcd2's also, and agree, the gs1000 wipes the floor with them !


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> That is the exact reason that I purchased the HD650...and knowing it matched my amp well.


 
  
  


hsubox said:


> The 650 with a Bottlehead Crack is pretty magical in its own right. Excellent synergy, just on the otherside of the spectrum from RS1 + WA6!


 
  
  


bassboysam said:


> I like having the option so I try to keep my headphones as different from each other as possible.


 
 Do the 650's get as much head time for you guys as the RS's?
  


j14mp said:


> Gs1000s came in today. The difference between the lcd2s and the gs1000 plugged into my Roland piano is massive. The gs1000s are miles ahead in piano performance.
> 
> I was tempted to buy a nord piano 2 because I felt bored of my pianos sound, but it feels like a new piano all over again.
> 
> ...


 
 Congratulations on the GS1Ki's! Enjoy them.


----------



## bassboysam

joseph69 said:


> Do the 650's get as much head time for you guys as the RS's?
> 
> Congratulations on the GS1Ki's! Enjoy them.




I don't own a 650 but I would say over 12 months all my headphones get equal playing time.


----------



## Melvins

bpcans said:


> Man, you guy's posts really took me back to my years in college at a small liberal arts institution in the Midwest. Drank a lot of beer, smoked a little weed, and listened to Kansas, Pure Prairie League, Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention, The Rolling Stones, The Grateful Dead, and the list goes on and on. Whatever happened to good ole Rock n' Roll.


 
 theres tons of it still


----------



## HPiper

You guys need to stop all these GS1000 posts, come on now, have a little sympathy for my wallet. Just stop it..ok.


----------



## hsubox

joseph69 said:


> Do the 650's get as much head time for you guys as the RS's?




I don't own the 650s, either, but I can guarantee you they wouldn't get the head time that the RS1 does, haha.


----------



## winterandsummer

my hd650 get as much head time as my rs2i
 they complement each other very well
  

  
 but i prefer the rs2i


----------



## j14mp

hpiper said:


> You guys need to stop all these GS1000 posts, come on now, have a little sympathy for my wallet. Just stop it..ok.




You'll thank your wallet later.. They are phenomenally good. It's like they had my ears in mind.


----------



## j14mp

Have you guys ever listened to akg k44s? They are only 19 bucks right now... I highly recommend you locate them in the store, scope them out, and walk in the opposite direction as fast as you can. See a therapist after to erase the thought of ever seeing them.

Just saying.


----------



## MickeyVee

Nice pic!!
  
 Quote:


winterandsummer said:


>


----------



## ricksome

New To Grado's. My SR225i's with wood cups. Enjoying the sound!


----------



## joseph69

Nice! Enjoy them, they look great!


----------



## ricksome

Thank you for the compliment. A padded headband might be the next mod. Then I'm done!


----------



## whirlwind

winterandsummer said:


> my hd650 get as much head time as my rs2i
> they complement each other very well
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Very nice pic, just beautiful
  


ricksome said:


> New To Grado's. My SR225i's with wood cups. Enjoying the sound!


 
 Congrats....really digging those cups


----------



## HPiper

I am thinking of getting some kind of headband cushion for my SR325is phones. Now that I am listening to them more the added weight on my head is starting to bother me a bit. The 225i and RS2i are light enough they don't bother me in the same way. I can imagine the PS1000 would be the same as the 325 as far as weight is concerned.


----------



## HPiper

I was wondering, and maybe some of you could enlighten me. The PS1000 is Grado's most expensive (by a wide margin) headphone and therefore one would think their best phone. But I can't remember the last time anybody posted anything about it here. Is it just too expensive, no body buys em or is it just not that good? I saw a review of a dac a while back and the person tried using the PS1000 to evaluate it and said it was so colored he couldn't do it. Is it really that bad?


----------



## elmoe

hpiper said:


> I was wondering, and maybe some of you could enlighten me. The PS1000 is Grado's most expensive (by a wide margin) headphone and therefore one would think their best phone. But I can't remember the last time anybody posted anything about it here. Is it just too expensive, no body buys em or is it just not that good? I saw a review of a dac a while back and the person tried using the PS1000 to evaluate it and said it was so colored he couldn't do it. Is it really that bad?


 
  
 All i've read about it were raving reviews, and I thought they sounded great but they were way out of my budget back then (still are). They're the only Grados I still want to own (other than my 325i of course).


----------



## muzic4life

hotsport said:


> Are Alessandro fan welcome here?


 
  


vikingatheart said:


> Sure! I haven't heard any Alessandros, and honestly don't know much about the company, but I want to listen to a pair someday.


 
  
 big fan of alessandro my self


----------



## muzic4life

just did comparison between my ps500 and hd800. some might say is unfair, bcoz i was using portable to drive my hd800 (but IMO is good enough actually). Result is i do prefer the sound out of my ps500. Not technically. I felt hd800 can perform better in some aspects. More depth, more spacious, felt like more room in my head. But i just love the way Grado present the MIDS. I guess am addicted already...overall sound i enjoy more with Grado, to me is more engaging than hd800 (based on my setup). I know, hd800 could be better with more bigger OR expensive setup, but instead of upgrading my system for hd800, i started to think that i might be selling my full size cans + my current desktop (which i seldom use) to fund a higher-end portable (maybe ak240/hugo chord) for my Grado. At the end, i do not need a bigger setup for my Grado, portable is good enough to drive them (one big reason i love it).


----------



## CH23

hpiper said:


> I was wondering, and maybe some of you could enlighten me. The PS1000 is Grado's most expensive (by a wide margin) headphone and therefore one would think their best phone. But I can't remember the last time anybody posted anything about it here. Is it just too expensive, no body buys em or is it just not that good? I saw a review of a dac a while back and the person tried using the PS1000 to evaluate it and said it was so colored he couldn't do it. Is it really that bad?




They're definitely great headphones, but i wouldn't have bought them at full price.
My RS-1 + RA-1 give a different sound but about equal sound quality, or so i'd like to think. 

If you can get the PS1000 for €1500 or less, it's IMO worth it.

Would be nice if grado would think about using other rodblocks on them, the cups tend to shift.
and maybe another headband(i have a first version PS1000, so it could be better now)


----------



## DogMeat

just gonna chip in a quick comment on the DARK side of the Senn HD thing-
 I listened to the HD line from 800 down.
 When I hit the 600, it all fell into place for me.
 I think the 600 is that sweet spot, re' bass, with super clarity in the mids and highs.
 I listen tio MUCHO classical and love live acoustic music.... and the HD 600 presents them all VERY VERY well.
 You can hear, without harshness, the vocalists breathe.
  
 I think, if one is looking for a very nice choice in adding the HD ss to the stable, the 600 is worthy of a listen.
  
 I'm listening to my RS1's right now, got some Brahms on, WA6 as my amp.... this is heaven, when the right cup of coffee is involved.


----------



## bpcans

Dogmeat, thanks for the info on HD600's. I'm waiting for my WA6 to ship from NY. Experiencing extreme Audiophile Anxiety.


----------



## DogMeat

oh, dude.
 There there...(brotherly pat on shoulder)....
 You will be in HEAVEN, when you've got your new baby delivered and warmed up with some audio luuv.
  
 When you are ready, I can give you some nice recommends on tubes.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

On an unrelated note....I wish Grado would update or release new headphones more often. They seem to be releasing a new model once a decade.
  
 It is obvious that Grado Labs is a family-owned business and that is has very limited resources. Just some wishful thinking.


----------



## bpcans

dogmeat said:


> oh, dude.
> There there...(brotherly pat on shoulder)....
> You will be in HEAVEN, when you've got your new baby delivered and warmed up with some audio luuv.
> 
> When you are ready, I can give you some nice recommends on tubes.


I appreciate the consoling words sir. I ordered the WA6 with the stock power tubes and the Sophia Princess mesh plate rectifier tube which no one seems to have a bad word for. Thanks for the support.


----------



## Solrighal

Hi all. I think it's about time I tried the Grado line for something new (or old) . I've never heard them before though. I think I know what to expect signature wise but I'm not sure what level to get in at. I wouldn't be able to afford more than the 325's right now anyway but is that a worthwhile improvement over the 225's? I'd also maybe be looking to mod them as that seems to be quite common so what's the best model for that? I'm not looking to go portable with them so that narrows it down a bit. 

Any advice is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## DogMeat

solrighal said:


> Hi all. I think it's about time I tried the Grade line for something. I've never heard them before though. I think I know what to expect signature wise but I'm not sure why level to get in at. I wouldn't be able to afford more than the 325's right now anyway but is that a worthwhile improvement over the 225's? I'd also maybe be looking to mod them as that seems to b quite common so what's the best model for that? I'm not looking to go portable with them so that narrows it down a bit.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated, thanks.


 
 the 325is is an EXCELLENT entry into the Grado line up.
 I feel that there is a distinct improvement in the mid and high ranges...some persons have described this "forwarding" of that range as 'shrill"...my take on it is that, after PROPER run-in, this quality is best described as "sparkling". which is an attribute often assigned to it by others.
 What I do, to soften that quality just a bit,(without killing clarity), is to change my pads to the ones that present a better stage, get the speakers just a bit further from my ears,(that closeness seems to be part of the "shrill"),  and present the specific music in the most appealing way. For instance, I like the L-cush for live classical and opera, I like the G-cush for more intimate music, like acoustic guitar or a little club jazz ensemble.
  
 Try them un-modded first.
 They are quite nice that way.
 I have a wood modded....but I have also kept a set of 325is, UN modded. the SS is worth keeping unadulterated.
  
 WELCOME TO GRADOLAND!
  
  
  
  
 EDITED TWICE FOR STUPID TYPOS. ACK.


----------



## ferday

solrighal said:


> Hi all. I think it's about time I tried the Grado line for something new (or old) . I've never heard them before though. I think I know what to expect signature wise but I'm not sure what level to get in at. I wouldn't be able to afford more than the 325's right now anyway but is that a worthwhile improvement over the 225's? I'd also maybe be looking to mod them as that seems to be quite common so what's the best model for that? I'm not looking to go portable with them so that narrows it down a bit.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated, thanks.




IMO I would start with either the 60 or the 80 if you want to get in to the sound and do modding. I found the 80 much nicer than the 60 and it didn't hurt my feelings to take them apart, but for the price the 60 is great as well

I haven't heard the 225 but I'd bet that Woodied 225's would be really great. I wouldn't do much to the 325, the metal cups are what make them 325's


----------



## sinnottj

solrighal said:


> Hi all. I think it's about time I tried the Grado line for something new (or old) . I've never heard them before though. I think I know what to expect signature wise but I'm not sure what level to get in at. I wouldn't be able to afford more than the 325's right now anyway but is that a worthwhile improvement over the 225's? I'd also maybe be looking to mod them as that seems to be quite common so what's the best model for that? I'm not looking to go portable with them so that narrows it down a bit.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated, thanks.


 
  
 Given you are UK based (and so the higher-end Grados are very expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I'd get either an SR80i or an Alessandro MS1i and then get some of the L-Cushion earpads for them.
  
 This will give you the basic 'Grado sound' without breaking the bank ...  
  
 Otherwise, if you can afford to drop £200, the SR225i is probably a good starting point.


----------



## DogMeat

maybe he could find something nicely priced on ebay.
 That would be worth a look, anyway.
  
 yeah, I hadn't really thought about the UK pricing.
 Maybe better off with the 225's....


----------



## sinnottj

Plus, the cheaper Grados are fun to mod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I've tweaked my MS1i to the degree that I kept them in favour of many higher-end Grados (right up to the RS1i) since I got them sounding almost as good!!


----------



## joseph69

dogmeat said:


> oh, dude.
> There there...(brotherly pat on shoulder)....
> You will be in HEAVEN, when you've got your new baby delivered and warmed up with some audio luuv.
> 
> When you are ready, I can give you some nice recommends on tubes.


 
 Just curious, what tubes do you use with your WA6?


solrighal said:


> Hi all. I think it's about time I tried the Grado line for something new (or old) . I've never heard them before though. I think I know what to expect signature wise but I'm not sure what level to get in at. I wouldn't be able to afford more than the 325's right now anyway but is that a worthwhile improvement over the 225's? I'd also maybe be looking to mod them as that seems to be quite common so what's the best model for that? I'm not looking to go portable with them so that narrows it down a bit.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated, thanks.


 
 I wouldn't buy a 325 and mod it personally. Like* ferday* says, the aluminum cups are what make the 325's what they are. I would go with a less expensive model (80i's) if I were going to mod them, like put wooden cups on them, if thats what you mean. The 80i' are IMO and plenty others, an excellent sounding headphone at $99.00U.S, and perfect for modding, as well as listening to them stock.
 On the other hand if you are not going to mod, I would definitely buy the 325's, they are a great headphone!


ferday said:


> IMO I would start with either the 60 or the 80 if you want to get in to the sound and do modding. I found the 80 much nicer than the 60 and it didn't hurt my feelings to take them apart, but for the price the 60 is great as well
> 
> I haven't heard the 225 but I'd bet that Woodied 225's would be really great. I wouldn't do much to the 325, the metal cups are what make them 325's


 
 +1 Exactly!


----------



## elmoe

There are some 325is in the classifieds for ~280 US dollars. Even with the custom tax/VAT, it's still a better alternative than buying them used in Europe price-wise (especially with the exchange rate these days). Slightly more hassle, you might wait for them a few days longer, but it's worth it imo. Every pair of 325s I've bought (5 pairs so far lol) were used off Head-Fiers from the US. Never had a problem.


----------



## DogMeat

joseph69 said:


> Just curious, what tubes do you use with your WA6?


 
 well.
 I am a bit of a Tube Roller, with the WA6.
  
 I do have the Princess, it's a lovely tube...
 but I also have some of the very nice variations of the GZ34 line up, a couple GZ32. 33's.
 Some on the pricey side, yes.... it's something one waits for the right deal to come along, expect to pay a PENNY for the really really nice.
 Right now I have a 1956 Phillips Miniwatt metal base in the rectifier spot.
  
 Driver tubes- there's a whole lot of range with your drivers, and manufacturer does matter.
 Sylvanias vs RCA and all that.
 So one reads and reads the forums and experiments with different rectifier/driver combos to get the sweet spot for a specific music and SS pref.
 With the metal base I have in right now, I am using the Sylvania 6ew7. It's a slightly "sweeter" driver tube than the RCA of that same ident. For what I am listening to now,(Beethoven string 4tets), it's PERFECT.
  
 There's a thread on this forum SOMEWHERE that gave me a starting point for my tube explorations.
 When I find it again, I will link it here.


----------



## Solrighal

Man, where to start 

Are the models between the MS1i & the 325's easy enough to drive? I've got a Fiio E18 (probably too lean) & an O2 (with ODAC). I know nothing about Alessandro to be honest. I'm not starting with the 60's because I want them to be something I can build from. I think the 225's may be the way to go. Your right about prices by the way. Cheaper than drugs though.


----------



## JoeDoe

thedreamthinker said:


> On an unrelated note....I wish Grado would update or release new headphones more often. They seem to be releasing a new model once a decade.
> 
> It is obvious that Grado Labs is a family-owned business and that is has very limited resources. Just some wishful thinking.




An interesting point. I agree and disagree. While it would be cool to see some new stuff more often, I think part of what makes these so special is that they have a tried-and-true formula and don't need to change in order to remain popular. It's pretty cool for me knowing that my RS1s are very close to those that were being made a few decades ago. I can't think of another audio related company like that.


----------



## joseph69

dogmeat said:


> well.
> I am a bit of a Tube Roller, with the WA6.
> 
> I do have the Princess, it's a lovely tube...
> ...


 
 Yes, I've been over to that thread once or twice. I was just curious to what you were using.
 I also have/use the same rectifier/driver tubes that you mentioned except my GZ34 NOS/32 NEW, are Mullard. I am currently using the S/P with Slvania 6SN7WGTA's to listen to Smooth/Lounge Jazz, and I'm in heaven with this combo. I'm currently watching this tube on eBay, which is what you have…but like I said, I already have the Mullard GZ34 so I don't know if I'm going to bid/make offer on it, because I don't know how different it will be.
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/321344352696?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## hsubox

solrighal said:


> Man, where to start
> 
> Are the models between the MS1i & the 325's easy enough to drive? I've got a Fiio E18 (probably too lean) & an O2 (with ODAC). I know nothing about Alessandro to be honest. I'm not starting with the 60's because I want them to be something I can build from. I think the 225's may be the way to go. Your right about prices by the way. Cheaper than drugs though.




All of the Grados can be driven straight off an iPod. I had my RS1i driven straight off my phone last night, and it sounded surprisingly good. Even with a cheap Cmoy, it sounds really great. 

They scale well, but the baseline is fantastic in its own right. Grados aren't too picky until you get into the xS1000


----------



## DogMeat

joseph69 said:


> Yes, I've been over to that thread once or twice. I was just curious to what you were using.
> I also have/use the same rectifier/driver tubes that you mentioned except my GZ34 NOS/32 NEW, are Mullard. I am currently using the S/P with Slvania 6SN7WGTA's to listen to Smooth/Lounge Jazz, and I'm in heaven with this combo. I'm currently watching this tube on eBay, which is what you have…but like I said, I already have the Mullard GZ34 so I don't know if I'm going to bid/make offer on it, because I don't know how different it will be.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321344352696?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


 
 You should like it.
 I tend to prefer the brown bases myself.
 Have a few of these nice black base beauties though and they are a very nice tube.
 I feel that the brown base offers a bit fuller sound.


----------



## joseph69

solrighal said:


> Man, where to start
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 All of the Grados are easy to drive, and sound good out of almost anything.
 Alessandos are Grados, but slightly tweaked by Alessandro to be a bit less forward sounding than the Grados. Alessandro makes the MS1i-MS2i-MS-Pro…which are Grados SR-80i's-SR-325is's and RS1i's, in that order. A lot of people also love these too. I don't quite understand what you mean by "you want something you can build from", because the 80i's are perfect for this, and less expensive than the 225.


----------



## LugBug1

solrighal said:


> Man, where to start
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The 225's are great value when compared to the higher end models. They are very easy to drive and both your Fiio and O2 will be fine. I owned Fiio e7 at the time and they sounded great out of it, didn't seem lacking anything.
  
 FWIW, I'm from the uk and I would no way pay the full price for any model over the 325's (£250 tops) I've bought from the US too and you will save a small fortune! The classified section on here is the best place to look for both UK/Europe and US.


----------



## joseph69

dogmeat said:


> You should like it.
> I tend to prefer the brown bases myself.
> Have a few of these nice black base beauties though and they are a very nice tube.
> I feel that the brown base offers a bit fuller sound.


 
 So you think the Phillips sounds a bit fuller than the Mullard?
 If this is the case, I may not benefit from this tube, being I feel the S/P is the fullest sounding out of the rectifier tubes I own and I probably wouldn't want anything more fuller sounding…so I may have the same difference with the Phillips…or more.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

lugbug1 said:


> The 225's are great value when compared to the higher end models. They are very easy to drive and both your Fiio and O2 will be fine. I owned Fiio e7 at the time and they sounded great out of it, didn't seem lacking anything.
> 
> FWIW, I'm from the uk and I would no way pay the full price for any model over the 325's (£250 tops) I've bought from the US too and you will save a small fortune! The classified section on here is the best place to look for both UK/Europe and US.


 
  
 When I was in Germany, I went to a local speaker/headphone dealer who sold Grados. When I asked him how much the SR325is were, he offered me: _600Euro - 822$ (no typo)_
  
 I said I would consider it and never came again.
  
 When I was there, I also auditioned the SR325is with a MacIntosh Amp (forgot the model). They where extremely aggressive, the most aggressive audio experience I ever had.
 At home I tried my own SR325is and they were far smoother it seemed...
  
 Does anybody here own a MacIntosh with Grados?


----------



## sinnottj

solrighal said:


> Man, where to start
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  You can drive a Grado out of anything, no need for an amp.
  
 Alessandro (as another poster also mentioned) sell re-badged Grados, that are supposedly tweaked for a slightly more neutral sound (the difference is not that significant though). You buy them directly from their website, or you can buy an MS1i from them via ebay:
  
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Alessandro-MS1-Headphones-new-version-portable-with-case-Ebay-Exclusive-/271241726248?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item3f27444928
  
 An SR80i is only £86 on Amazon right now, so probably worth a punt (as you can return it if you don't like it) If you do like, the get the L Cush pads (approx £25 directly from Grado UK)


----------



## joseph69

thedreamthinker said:


> When I was in Germany, I went to a local speaker/headphone dealer who sold Grados. When I asked him how much the SR325is were, he offered me: _600Euro - 822$ (no typo)_
> 
> I said I would consider it and never came again.
> 
> ...


 
 Don't own a Mcintosh, But my 325is's are very smooth.


----------



## Solrighal

joseph69 said:


> All of the Grados are easy to drive, and sound good out of almost anything.
> Alessandos are Grados, but slightly tweaked by Alessandro to be a bit less forward sounding than the Grados. Alessandro makes the MS1i-MS2i-MS-Pro…which are Grados SR-80i's-SR-325is's and RS1i's, in that order. A lot of people also love these too. I don't quite understand what you mean by "you want something you can build from", because the 80i's are perfect for this, and less expensive than the 225.




I should have explained that better. What I meant is that if I do like the 80's (and I'm pretty sure I will) then I'll be looking further up the range almost immediately. That's not a cheap way to go. I've read before that the 225's are the best bang for buck model because the 325 is a particularly aggressive sounding model.

You're all right about prices. They're not cheap over here.


----------



## DogMeat

joseph69 said:


> So you think the Phillips sounds a bit fuller than the Mullard?
> If this is the case, I may not benefit from this tube, being I feel the S/P is the fullest sounding out of the rectifier tubes I own and I probably wouldn't want anything more fuller sounding…so I may have the same difference with the Phillips…or more.


 
 I think that the Princess softens things a bit.
 Very full, but, perhaps, a bit mellowed, liquid, not quite as clean as the Philips sound, IMHO.
 I think the Phillips tubes are more lucid, a little CLEARER.
  
 The Mullards seem clear and mellow at the same time, the Phillips a bit more crisp in their sound.
 So I choose tube combos for the music I'm listening to, I like to match my ss with the genre.
 The Sophia is a GORGEOUS sounding tube, gives one a VERY tube sounding listen.
 Sometimes I want that very liquid sound and so I will use my Princess for those occaisions.


----------



## joseph69

solrighal said:


> I should have explained that better. What I meant is that if I do like the 80's (and I'm pretty sure I will) then I'll be looking further up the range almost immediately. That's not a cheap way to go. I've read before that the 225's are the best bang for buck model because the 325 is a particularly aggressive sounding model.
> 
> You're all right about prices. They're not cheap over here.


 
 Yes, it is a subjective opinion about the 325's…I find my 325is's to be very, very smooth, with no issues of too much aggression or sibilance. Either one you choose, I'm sure you'll be very happy with them, good luck!


----------



## joseph69

dogmeat said:


> I think that the Princess softens things a bit.
> Very full, but, perhaps, a bit mellowed, liquid, not quite as clean as the Philips sound, IMHO.
> I think the Phillips tubes are more lucid, a little CLEARER.
> 
> ...


 
 Hmmm, now I'm thinking (of course) about trying it out!
 I think I'm going to make him an offer right now. I'm a real pushover, ha!


----------



## joseph69

*DogMeat; *OK, I offered the guy $140.00U.S., I'm just waiting for his response.
 If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for yours, because  I was under the impression these tubes fetched a much higher price tag?


----------



## markm1

dogmeat said:


> maybe he could find something nicely priced on ebay.
> That would be worth a look, anyway.
> 
> yeah, I hadn't really thought about the UK pricing.
> Maybe better off with the 225's....


 

 I'm happy w/ my 225. It's front and foreword and great with guitar and acoustic based music weather it's rock, metal, folk or jazz. Some find the 225 fatiguing and on the bright side. Puts you in the front row, but does not have a large soundstage for symphonic and may lack some low end for hip hop/EDM. A simple mod can help with that somewhat. I listen to a lot of rock, metal and jazz and all varieties of styles that fall in the cracks of those genres and I would definitely say it's worth the money. Even with my electronic/ambient stuff I find it OK-but it's all I've got so beggars can't be choosers
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. No, it's a good can. if you are a rocker, folkie, jazz head, blues hound or head banger you're good to go.
  
 I auditioned up thru the 325. The problem is if you stay connected to this thread and read all the over the top reactions to the RS1i, if you are like me, you may wish you have saved your pennies and sprung for the RS1i. That said, as a gateway drug into Grado w/o the benefit of an audition the price tag for the RS1i is hard to swallow. However, FWIW, it seems like a lot of folks end up with an RS1 if they like the basic sound.....


----------



## Solrighal

Headphones like the RS1i are out of reach for me and I'm afraid they always will be. In my next life maybe. I think the 225 is what I would go for. What are they like with music such as Rammstein, Oomph! or Megaherz? I suspect they might excel at that kind of thing. That's the "gap" I need to fill right now. I use V-Moda M-100's for heavier music and they're good at it but of course they're closed-backs and I only really use them as portables. In the house I mainly stick to my Q701's.


----------



## DogMeat

joseph69 said:


> *DogMeat; *OK, I offered the guy $140.00U.S., I'm just waiting for his response.
> If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for yours, because  I was under the impression these tubes fetched a much higher price tag?


 
 As these people who have these tubes,(many of whom are not audiophiles, but lucked into some inventory, or have an electronics biz, or who even have tubes left over from when electronic organs used tubes!), find out how much they can get for a single tube, the prices go up.
 Sometimes you find a guy who has NO IDEA what he has, goes and puts a tube up for some RIDICULOUS BIN price.
  
 I got a couple of these black bases for 80 apiece last year.
 Similar date, manufacture.
  
 I'm also not at all shy about trying the "lesser" numbers.
 I have a WONDERFUL sounding Mullard GZ33 brown base.BVA etched logo, proper codes and getter/plates to be genuine.
 Very lovely, open and liquid, I love it in combo with the RCA 6FD7 on my RS2i's and on my Senns.
  
 I would say that, given the current going price for that tube, if genuine, your offer is a fair one, and he should accept your offer.


----------



## swspiers

markm1 said:


> I'm happy w/ my 225. It's front and foreword and great with guitar and acoustic based music weather it's rock, metal, folk or jazz. Some find the 225 fatiguing and on the bright side. Puts you in the front row, but does not have a large soundstage for symphonic and may lack some low end for hip hop/EDM. A simple mod can help with that somewhat. I listen to a lot of rock, metal and jazz and all varieties of styles that fall in the cracks of those genres and I would definitely say it's worth the money. Even with my electronic/ambient stuff I find it OK-but it's all I've got so beggars can't be choosers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Not all of us favor the RS1.  The 225i's with the tape mod were so close to the RS1 that I had no problem sticking with the 225i's.  FWIW...


----------



## joseph69

dogmeat said:


> As these people who have these tubes,(many of whom are not audiophiles, but lucked into some inventory, or have an electronics biz, or who even have tubes left over from when electronic organs used tubes!), find out how much they can get for a single tube, the prices go up.
> Sometimes you find a guy who has NO IDEA what he has, goes and puts a tube up for some RIDICULOUS BIN price.
> 
> I got a couple of these black bases for 80 apiece last year.
> ...


 
 Thanks for letting me know what you paid. I think my offer is a fair price, so I hope he will accept!


----------



## DogMeat

Good Luck!!!


----------



## DogMeat

I'm sorry.
 But does anybody else, besides me, think that there should also be a bolt for screwing this thing down into the top of one's skull?
  

  
 you may consider this a survey...
 or not.
  
 LOL!
  
 I know.
 NOT Grado.
 I just couldn't help it, what with that ad stuck to the side of this thread over there.




  
  
 carry on!


----------



## joseph69

+1


----------



## joseph69

*DogMeat, *we split the difference and I purchased the tube for $150.00U.S.
 Thanks for your impressions/description of the sound signature, can't wait to hear it!


----------



## bpcans

dogmeat said:


> I'm sorry.
> But does anybody else, besides me, think that there should also be a bolt for screwing this thing down into the top of one's skull?
> 
> 
> ...


The AB-1266's do look a little weird. I personally don't know of anyone who's actually heard them. Are they supposed to compete with the Stax 009's? OMG they cost a bazillion dollars!


----------



## whirlwind

hpiper said:


> I was wondering, and maybe some of you could enlighten me. The PS1000 is Grado's most expensive (by a wide margin) headphone and therefore one would think their best phone. But I can't remember the last time anybody posted anything about it here. Is it just too expensive, no body buys em or is it just not that good? I saw a review of a dac a while back and the person tried using the PS1000 to evaluate it and said it was so colored he couldn't do it. Is it really that bad?


 

 I have never heard them, and I believe they are suppose to sound great....I think weight is more than likely a big reason more people do not have them.


----------



## DogMeat

They look like something I see over at the hospital.
 After the NeuroSurg. guys get done doing something with them... involving a drill and a bolt.
  
  
 a BAZILLION. Got that right.
 and that doesn't even include the mounting plate that one has to have installed in the top of one's head.
  
 You know those custom IEMs, where you see an audiologist?
 Think GRANDER scale here. 
 HeadFi takes on a WHOLE different look!
  
  
  
 snort!


----------



## sinnottj

solrighal said:


> Headphones like the RS1i are out of reach for me and I'm afraid they always will be. In my next life maybe. I think the 225 is what I would go for. What are they like with music such as Rammstein, Oomph! or Megaherz? I suspect they might excel at that kind of thing. That's the "gap" I need to fill right now. I use V-Moda M-100's for heavier music and they're good at it but of course they're closed-backs and I only really use them as portables. In the house I mainly stick to my Q701's.


 
  
 SR225i (and all Grados, in fact) are awesome for pretty much any rock music you throw at them. They reproduce the sound of an electric guitar in a way no other headphone seems capable of ... Drums & bass sound amazing too, of course.
  
 They are often criticised for being bass-lite, and it's true there's not a great deal of sub-bass on offer. But the bass they do produce is incredibly natural and tight, and perfect for rock.
  
 (Edited to correct shocking spelling)


----------



## joseph69

+1


----------



## DogMeat

okay, and I want to say that the L-cush on the RS1's is a VERY nice thing to do vs. the flatties, BTW.


----------



## whirlwind

solrighal said:


> Man, where to start
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I believe the 225i is a great headphone for you.....IMHO.....the best bang for your buck Grado.......If I did get the 325is, I would keep the metal cups....that is what makes it a 325is....if you are going to put wooden cups, go 225i  or SR80i
  


joedoe said:


> An interesting point. I agree and disagree. While it would be cool to see some new stuff more often, I think part of what makes these so special is that they have a tried-and-true formula and don't need to change in order to remain popular. It's pretty cool for me knowing that my RS1s are very close to those that were being made a few decades ago. I can't think of another audio related company like that.


 
 I totally agree, don't make another headphone , just to have more models....sometimes...less is better.
  
 It is not broke....so nothing to fix imho.
  


dogmeat said:


> just gonna chip in a quick comment on the DARK side of the Senn HD thing-
> I listened to the HD line from 800 down.
> When I hit the 600, it all fell into place for me.
> I think the 600 is that sweet spot, re' bass, with super clarity in the mids and highs.
> ...


 
  The great thing about the HD6XX line is how well those headphones scale......and they scale *very well.*


----------



## jimr101

Strange new perspective. I was picking out my update for a new phone with my grados in mind for a portable rig set up. The Iphones and Ipod all have the new lighning cord that doesn't bypass the internal DAC or apple just wouldn't tell me how. Next checked on androids and the makers were just as tight lipped as far as line out digital output bypassing internal DAC. So I got to thinking the internal DACS may have improved so much these new phones may have really good internal DACS. All I could ever get out of tech support is that it's proprietary information. The new Samsung phones no longer have the 30 pin jack so after getting seriously aggravated with the tech support I needed a phone and caved in.The reason I was persuing this quest with so much effort was because I was having to crank the volume up so loud to hear the sound I wanted and felt I needed a DACAMP to hear the music at lower volumes. Now old fart with ADD getting back to topic of whitch Grado headphone sound we prefer. For all my getting grouchy with tech support the old dog learned something new. On the Galaxy S4 there is this cool feature called adapt sound that in affect give you a hearing test and adjust the sound that the phone plays according to the tones you can actually hear!!! Hello I've been trying to find the best sound for me like RS1i vsPS500i or Mallard tubes over the russians. DA you old fool the older you get even if your hearing is good the more you can't hear the higher frequencies. This is most likely why us old farts don't like the bass drowning out the treble. After turning on adapt sound on on my phone I could hear all the music at a much lower volume and Oh My! The sound was incredible and secret or not the chip in the internal DAC was incredible now that I could hear it. Now that I'm bad on track I will probably only get the external amp self powered to run of headphone jack. Any suggestions for right external amp for Android are welcome. Now that my ears are dialed in I'll know more witch Grados to pull the trigger on.


----------



## DogMeat

You really prefer a phone/ext. amp to a dedicated source and amp?
 If so.....I think you are looking for portable?
 I'm not clear.
  
 Is this a trick question?


----------



## DogMeat

p.s.
 and how much money you got to spend?


----------



## fenderf4i

The lightning connector can bypass the internal DAC on the iPhone.


----------



## Solrighal

@ jimr101

Perhaps I can help a bit here. If sound quality is your main criteria - and if it isn't, why not? - and you're going to use a Samsung S4 as your "source" then to do it right you're looking at getting a separate DAC/amp. Again, if sound quality is what you're after you'll be looking to connect this to your phone via OTG USB. This allows the digital files to be passed straight from your phone's internal memory or microSD card to your off-board DAC. This will bring two possible benefits: 1. The off-board DAC (or DAC's) will likely be of a higher quality than the one the phone has built-in and 2. Even if the DAC is the same it 'should' be subject to less RFI than if it were in the phone.

From the DAC section the analogue signal is then passed to the amp for boosting out to your headphones. This is the best method but there's a particular drawback for you in that this bypasses your Adapt Sound DSP. The particular advantage of Adapt Sound IMO is realised during calls as it adapts your callers voice so you can better hear it.

For music, unless your hearing is particularly bad, Adapt Sound is nothing more than a gimmick. The increase in clarity you'll gain by moving your sound processing off-board will more than compensate. I'm 49 and have slight hearing loss at the top & bottom of the frequency range. Live with it.

I have a Fiio E18 which I use with my Samsung Galaxy Note 3. It's a great DAC/amp but if you're intent on Grado I would suggest you avoid the bright, lean presentation that comes from the Texas Instruments DAC in the E18. As far as I know all other Fiio's use Wolfson DAC's which are noted for their warm characteristics; I would suggest the Wolfson equipped Fiio E17 might pair well with the Grado "house sound". Of course there are many more makers of portable DAC/amps using all sorts of DAC's. I've never heard them and so am not qualified to grade them. I bought the bright, lean E18 specifically to pair with my V-Moda M-100's which have a sound signature not far short of Grado's polar opposite.

I don't own Grado's, yet. It's possible there's a dark, laid-back Grado out there but I doubt it. If there is you're in the right place to be informed of it.

Good luck.


----------



## DogMeat

solrighal said:


> @ jimr101
> 
> Perhaps I can help a bit here. If sound quality is your main criteria - and if it isn't, why not? - and you're going to use a Samsung S4 as your "source" then to do it right you're looking at getting a separate DAC/amp. Again, if sound quality is what you're after you'll be looking to connect this to your phone via OTG USB. This allows the digital files to be passed straight from your phone's internal memory or microSD card to your off-board DAC. This will bring two possible benefits: 1. The off-board DAC (or DAC's) will likely be of a higher quality than the one the phone has built-in and 2. Even if the DAC is the same it 'should' be subject to less RFI than if it were in the phone.
> 
> ...


 
 Nicely done!
 Great explanation and nice recommendations!


----------



## MickeyVee

Dark, laid back Grado = PS500.
  
 Quote:


solrighal said:


> I don't own Grado's, yet. It's possible there's a dark, laid-back Grado out there but I doubt it. If there is you're in the right place to be informed of it.


----------



## ricksome

sinnottj said:


> SR225i (and all Grados, in fact) are awesome for pretty much any rock music you throw at them. They reproduce the sound of an electric guitar in a way no other headphone seems capable of ... Drums & bass sound amazing too, of course.
> 
> They are often criticised for being bass-lite, and it's true there's not a great deal of sub-bass on offer. But the bass they do produce is incredibly natural and tight, and perfect for rock.
> 
> (Edited to correct shocking spelling)


 

 +2


----------



## ricksome

fenderf4i said:


> The lightning connector can bypass the internal DAC on the iPhone.


 
 Can you link to that please?


----------



## kugino

I'm trying out a yulong A28 that I got a few days ago and took out my hf2, which I've used for maybe 10 hours. Wow! The hf2 really rock with this amp. I liked it better than the alpha dogs and the d7000. All these are balanced, btw. 

My first pair of good headphones was the sr80 and I've been a grado fan ever since then...glad to see tha even with all the new orthos and other premium headphones, my grados can still surprise me.


----------



## zerolight

Am in vacation in Orlando right now and picked up a pair of RS1is from Earphone Solutions. Have left them burning in in the hotel room safe for 13 hours before my first listen and am pleased with my purchase. Nearly fell asleep listening to these things. Good sign.


----------



## fenderf4i

ricksome said:


> Can you link to that please?


 
  
  
 You use the lightning to USB cord. It sends out a digital signal.


----------



## flailure

hpiper said:


> I was wondering, and maybe some of you could enlighten me. The PS1000 is Grado's most expensive (by a wide margin) headphone and therefore one would think their best phone. But I can't remember the last time anybody posted anything about it here. Is it just too expensive, no body buys em or is it just not that good? I saw a review of a dac a while back and the person tried using the PS1000 to evaluate it and said it was so colored he couldn't do it. Is it really that bad?


 
  
 I really enjoy my PS1000, they are my most listened to headphone.  My only complaint with them was that for the first 100 hours or so the bass was really muddy, but they are very tight now.  Worth the money?, thats up to ones own opinion, but for me, they were.  I've been told that they work best for jazz and nothing else, but I dont think thats true, or not entirely.  Seem to play most genre's very well, the only genre that doesnt seem to be quite as good (and I suspect that this is more due to poor recordings than any particular headphone flaw) is metal.  
  
 They dont seem to have remarkable separation and distance, but I like to be up close and personal.  The bass does not extend smoothly all the way down, but it does have even the low bass in sufficient amounts that you can feel them but where they dont overpower the mids.  The mids are a little more laid back than standard Grado headphones, but not as much as some people say, and they are still beautifully accented by a slight mid bass hump that makes them jump out a bit with good authority.  The highs are also not as harsh as most people seem to say, seem to be very accurate on accenting certain instruments and bringing them up to the level of the mids.  
  
 All in all, I'm not left wanting.  
  
 I've listened to headphones with huge soundstages, and while it is nice to be able to pinpoint the exact position of each instrument, I've always felt that the manipulation of the drivers in headphones to acquire a wide and accurate soundstage always ends up sacrificing something.  So I usually leave soundstaging to speakers.
  
 And I've just realized that I just typed this long thing without any real thought as I have not had any sleep in about 28 hours.  Probably not making any sense and should probably stop typing.  Think I'm gonna get some sleep and encourage everyone to just ignore my sleep deprived induced ramblings


----------



## DogMeat

flailure dude.
 go to sleep.
 now.*
  
 when you wake up, go out an buy an amp for your lovely headphones.
  
 then let us know how much you love them more.
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
*doctor's orders. really.


----------



## hsubox

Dug out my old SR-60 (non-i). Haven't listened to these in over 2 years. Holy crap, these are good! Forgotten the sound of what sucked me into these headphones to begin with. 

Can't believe these were only $69 at the time.


----------



## HPiper

Anybody have a link to that place that makes the add-on headband pads for Grado's. I thought I had it here somewhere but can't find it.


----------



## HPiper

dogmeat said:


> just gonna chip in a quick comment on the DARK side of the Senn HD thing-
> I listened to the HD line from 800 down.
> When I hit the 600, it all fell into place for me.
> I think the 600 is that sweet spot, re' bass, with super clarity in the mids and highs.
> ...


 

 I have both the 600 and 650 and I listen to the 600's a lot more. From the upper-mids on up the 600's are a lot better.


----------



## kugino

hsubox said:


> Dug out my old SR-60 (non-i). Haven't listened to these in over 2 years. Holy crap, these are good! Forgotten the sound of what sucked me into these headphones to begin with.
> 
> Can't believe these were only $69 at the time.


Werd. These are still my favorite priceerformance headphones. So much sound for so little dough.


----------



## fenderf4i

hpiper said:


> Anybody have a link to that place that makes the add-on headband pads for Grado's. I thought I had it here somewhere but can't find it.





http://turbulentlabs.com/


----------



## HPiper

fenderf4i said:


> http://turbulentlabs.com/


 

 Thank you, that is exactly what I want/need. Come payday I am gonna get a headband for my 325's. They are just a bit heavy for the amount of padding the stock headband has, plus I watched the video they have on install and it is a LOT easier than I thought it might be. The end result is a much classier and expensive looking headphone, more like it should have been in the first place.


----------



## whirlwind

hsubox said:


> Dug out my old SR-60 (non-i). Haven't listened to these in over 2 years. Holy crap, these are good! Forgotten the sound of what sucked me into these headphones to begin with.
> 
> Can't believe these were only $69 at the time.


 
  
 Absolutely.
  
 For the price of the SR60.....everybody should own a pair.
  
 I have given out a couple of pairs of these as gifts to friends and relatives that are classic rock and blues listeners, and they still use them, with no intention of upgrading.


----------



## HPiper

whirlwind said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> For the price of the SR60.....everybody should own a pair.
> 
> I have given out a couple of pairs of these as gifts to friends and relatives that are classic rock and blues listeners, and they still use them, with no intention of upgrading.


 

 Yep, rock and blues..that's what I use my 225i for. Nothing better for anywhere near the money.


----------



## j14mp

Quick pic taken with iphone.


----------



## bbophead

Jelly.


----------



## DogMeat

hpiper said:


> Anybody have a link to that place that makes the add-on headband pads for Grado's. I thought I had it here somewhere but can't find it.


 
 I just put on my ball hat, backwards.
 Eases the skull, just a tad, and improves the sense of stage dramatically.


----------



## qzyxya

Loving my new 225is, except for the gian't cord and the need for a 1/4 inch adapter. Bought a straight adapter on accident off amazon and already broke the headphone jack on my laptop with it (someone knocked into it and it bent out of place). Is there any other alternative to the grado 1/4 to 1/8 inch adapter? Don't really want to fork out $15 for a little adapter. Great improvement from my old sr80is, can hear so much more it sometimes sounds like a totally different song. 
 Was listening to some non-remastered jimi hendrix songs and the soundstage from the 225is made it sound like it was mono in the beginning, when in reality it was just mostly out of the right ear. With the sr80s it soudned almost equal on both sides.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

j14mp said:


> Quick pic taken with iphone.


 
  
 Red as blood...


----------



## Solrighal

qzyxya said:


> Loving my new 225is, except for the gian't cord and the need for a 1/4 inch adapter. Bought a straight adapter on accident off amazon and already broke the headphone jack on my laptop with it (someone knocked into it and it bent out of place). Is there any other alternative to the grado 1/4 to 1/8 inch adapter? Don't really want to fork out $15 for a little adapter. Great improvement from my old sr80is, can hear so much more it sometimes sounds like a totally different song.
> Was listening to some non-remastered jimi hendrix songs and the soundstage from the 225is made it sound like it was mono in the beginning, when in reality it was just mostly out of the right ear. With the sr80s it soudned almost equal on both sides.




I'm sorry I can't help with your adapter issue but can you tell me if you're amping the 225's and if so what benefits an amp brings? I know they don't technically require an amp but you can't have too much power.


----------



## joseph69

qzyxya said:


> Loving my new 225is, except for the gian't cord and the need for a 1/4 inch adapter. Bought a straight adapter on accident off amazon and already broke the headphone jack on my laptop with it (someone knocked into it and it bent out of place). Is there any other alternative to the grado 1/4 to 1/8 inch adapter? Don't really want to fork out $15 for a little adapter. Great improvement from my old sr80is, can hear so much more it sometimes sounds like a totally different song.
> Was listening to some non-remastered jimi hendrix songs and the soundstage from the 225is made it sound like it was mono in the beginning, when in reality it was just mostly out of the right ear. With the sr80s it soudned almost equal on both sides.


 
 Check out AudioQuest's website, I believe they sell a 90 degree adapter…don't know the price. The Grado adapter is a very good adapter, and although  someone knocked into yours (unfortunately), the reason there is a short extension between the two end is so it has flexibility,and this doesn't happen.


----------



## LugBug1

flailure said:


> I really enjoy my PS1000,


 
 I'm sure you'll enjoy them even more once you get yourself a good amp  *Docs orders here too! 
  
 Oh, and I spend most of my life in a sleep deprived state so I wouldn't worry about your ramblings. Ramble is all I do  
  


j14mp said:


> Quick pic taken with iphone.


 
 Thats actually a really nice photo. Gotta love that colour!


----------



## whirlwind

j14mp said:


> Quick pic taken with iphone.


 

 Nice pic


----------



## j14mp

whirlwind said:


> Nice pic




Thanks. I'll take another with the good camera over the weekend.


----------



## flailure

thanks for understanding and I am definitely working on getting my prescriptions filled 
  
 looking at building an amp and picking up a dac somewhere, I may be able to purchase my friends gungnir.  He doesnt use it much.  As far as amp goes, Ill have to see what I can put together


----------



## bpcans

Had to share my new toy with you all.


----------



## CH23

bpcans said:


> Had to share my new toy with you all.




Is that a WA6?

Congratulations!

I would love to listen to some of those...


----------



## bpcans

ch23 said:


> Is that a WA6?
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> I would love to listen to some of those...


Thank you CH23. Been up all night listening to everything. You know how it is. I obviously can't complain about the equipment. It's the music that matters.


----------



## Melvins

sinnottj said:


> SR225i (and all Grados, in fact) are awesome for pretty much any rock music you throw at them. They reproduce the sound of an electric guitar in a way no other headphone seems capable of ... Drums & bass sound amazing too, of course.
> 
> They are often criticised for being bass-lite, and it's true there's not a great deal of sub-bass on offer. But the bass they do produce is incredibly natural and tight, and perfect for rock.
> 
> (Edited to correct shocking spelling)


 
 if you're worried about bass may I suggest a fiio e11 or a fiio e10, both have great bass boosts.


----------



## sinnottj

That's good advice - I already own an E10 and the bass boost works well. (In fact, I was defending the amount of bass Grados produce, as I think it's more or less perfect for rock music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Melvins

No, yeah, i agree. they represent perfectly how bass should sound in rock songs.


----------



## Solrighal

I already own a Fiio E18 which I could use but I feel my ODAC / O2 would make better partners. I don't mind bass-lite if it's bass-accurate too. The one thing I find difficult to take when using headphones is over-emphasized treble. I hate that.


----------



## Melvins

I'm heavily considering getting some wooden outer shells. You guys have some absolutely stunning ones. Where/who should I snag a pair from??


----------



## Melvins

WHat's the best dac for grados? ANyone?
  
  
 I love my fiio e10 but in the future I certainly think I can upgrade from that haha


----------



## sinnottj

solrighal said:


> I already own a Fiio E18 which I could use but I feel my ODAC / O2 would make better partners. I don't mind bass-lite if it's bass-accurate too. The one thing I find difficult to take when using headphones is over-emphasized treble. I hate that.


 
  
 They are definitely bass-accurate. When the bass is needed, it;s there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 However, they do produce a lot of treble, so you may find that an issue.
  
 One thing I've noticed on the Grado threads is that the age range of the posters tends to be a little, errrr, shall we say higher than the Headfi average (and I'm not one to talk ... ) and so perhaps the treble doesn't affect a lot of us in a way it might do for a 19 yr old.
  
 Also, the music that the 'kids' are 'down with' these days is generally so poorly recorded that it comes off as very harsh on a revealing headphone like a Grado ... grumble .. grumble ...


----------



## whirlwind

sinnottj said:


> They are definitely bass-accurate. When the bass is needed, it;s there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 most kids listen to hip hop, rap, edm....that kind of stuff....grado not much good for that.
  
 I use mine basically for classic rock and blues stuff......they really shine for those genres imho.....also for some jazzy stuff


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> most kids listen to hip hop, rap, edm....that kind of stuff....grado not much good for that.
> 
> I use mine basically for classic rock and blues stuff......they really shine for those genres imho.....also for some jazzy stuff


 

 and you're in that "higher than average" age bracket


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> and you're in that "higher than average" age bracket


 

  Watch It Jay


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Watch It Jay


 

 i woke up with a heavy dose of smart ass this morning lol


----------



## Solrighal

My AKG Q701's produce a lot of treble which drove crazy at first. I just couldn't understand how such a high quality headphone could be so fatiguing. Then I bought the ODAC XL & O2 and everything snapped into place. That harsh treble was suddenly smooth and refined. I won't mention how much the bass improved.

I'm guessing when it's partnered with the right gear the treble can be attenuated somewhat. Would it be fair to say that as you climb up the Grado ladder the treble becomes more refined?


----------



## HPiper

Want a Grado, don't want treble, PS500...


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> i woke up with a heavy dose of smart ass this morning lol


 
 I must face the fact that "sometimes your the windshield & sometimes your the bug"......lol
  


solrighal said:


> My AKG Q701's produce a lot of treble which drove crazy at first. I just couldn't understand how such a high quality headphone could be so fatiguing. Then I bought the ODAC XL & O2 and everything snapped into place. That harsh treble was suddenly smooth and refined. I won't mention how much the bass improved.
> 
> I'm guessing when it's partnered with the right gear the treble can be attenuated somewhat. Would it be fair to say that as you climb up the Grado ladder the treble becomes more refined?


 
 Tubes help tame the treble....you could also eq


----------



## LugBug1

solrighal said:


> My AKG Q701's produce a lot of treble which drove crazy at first. I just couldn't understand how such a high quality headphone could be so fatiguing. Then I bought the ODAC XL & O2 and everything snapped into place. That harsh treble was suddenly smooth and refined. I won't mention how much the bass improved.
> 
> I'm guessing when it's partnered with the right gear the treble can be attenuated somewhat. Would it be fair to say that as you climb up the Grado ladder the treble becomes more refined?


 
 The Q701's have the same peak at around 2khz that most Grado's have. Some love this as it emphasizes the treble of instruments and can make electric guitar for e.g sound really gritty and textured. I on the other hand find it a little too much and EQ this area down 2-3db. The higher frequencies from about 5 - 8k of both headphones are fine imo and are no more bright than say the HD800. But to get a more ear friendly tone for piano, sax etc I need to tame this one area for my preference. The Foobar 32 bar equalizer has become an essential component for me and some hp's.  
  
 The higher up you go up the Grado ladder, yes the treble will sound more refined (less grainy). But no less bright.


----------



## hsubox

melvins said:


> WHat's the best dac for grados? ANyone?
> 
> 
> I love my fiio e10 but in the future I certainly think I can upgrade from that haha




I have a Schiit Bifrost and really like it, for both my CD player and my tablet. My laptop has a Schiit Modi connected to it. Great bang for the buck. 



whirlwind said:


> Watch It Jay




LOL


----------



## j14mp

sinnottj said:


> They are definitely bass-accurate. When the bass is needed, it;s there
> 
> However, they do produce a lot of treble, so you may find that an issue.
> 
> ...




Haha well I'm 28 and I have no issue with it myself. On a YouTube test with audezes, I couldn't hear over 4,000hz. I know it's not a legit test, But other people that did it with me Could hear up near 15-19,000!! I'm doomed


----------



## Melvins

sinnottj said:


> They are definitely bass-accurate. When the bass is needed, it;s there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I bought my first pair of grados when I was 18. Quickly woodied them and loved the heck out of em for two years. Then upgraded to my magnums, which I still have. I'm 21 now. So. I also turned a good handful of my friends onto Grados. So. But I can totally see that most Grado lovers on this site are usually a bit older than that haha


----------



## Melvins

I'm also listening to some Charles Mingus right now. 99% of my friends have a very eclectic taste in music. Punk, metal, jazz, ambient, noise, classical, electronic, all over the board. So I wouldn't make blanket statements saying that "most kids nowadays" listen to solely rap/edm. Because it simply isn't true. Most people I know, and who fall into the age bracket I'm sure you folks are referring to, realize the beauty in enjoying all panes of music.


----------



## Melvins

hsubox said:


> I have a Schiit Bifrost and really like it, for both my CD player and my tablet. My laptop has a Schiit Modi connected to it. Great bang for the buck.
> LOL


 
 I've really been looking at the Modi. But most people I've talked to said that the e10 and Modi are super similar.


----------



## j14mp

You know what? I think the dragonfly is a poor match for these gs1000is.. I actually prefer the sound straight from my phone. It's funny because the dragonfly was magical for the rs2s.

But I still say, out of the piano. Oh my god. Dat sounnnddddd is dreamy.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

sinnottj said:


> They are definitely bass-accurate. When the bass is needed, it;s there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hey, let's not generalize. I'm 17, love my Grados, listen only to rock (mostly classic), and hate all the crap the kids listen to these days. I think I'm just special though


----------



## bassboysam

j14mp said:


> Haha well I'm 28 and I have no issue with it myself. On a YouTube test with audezes, I couldn't hear over 4,000hz. I know it's not a legit test, But other people that did it with me Could hear up near 15-19,000!! I'm doomed


 
  
  
 4KHz is pretty bad. 
  
 Here is some OM,  not a lot of content above 4Khz so you're not missing much


----------



## HPiper

j14mp said:


> Haha well I'm 28 and I have no issue with it myself. On a YouTube test with audezes, I couldn't hear over 4,000hz. I know it's not a legit test, But other people that did it with me Could hear up near 15-19,000!! I'm doomed


 

 I got you beat, I can hear flat out to 8khz, then it starts to decay down to 17k, after that nothing. When I was your age on the other hand, I could hear out to 22khz.


----------



## HPiper

papasmurf6768 said:


> Hey, let's not generalize. I'm 17, love my Grados, listen only to rock (mostly classic), and hate all the crap the kids listen to these days. I think I'm just special though


 

 Thank god there are at least some of you out there that still listen to actual music.


----------



## j14mp

bassboysam said:


> 4KHz is pretty bad.
> 
> Here is some OM,  not a lot of content above 4Khz so you're not missing much




I've always had issues with high frequencies and knew it was bad, but that was an eye opener. Low level listening for me that's for sure lol


----------



## sinnottj

Uh-oh ... I feel like I've upset a gang of teenagers on a streetcorner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 *looks straight-ahead and tries not to make eye contact*
  
 *crosses road and starts walking more quickly*
  
 Seriously though, no offence intended to 'the kids' ... the post was meant to gently mock the more advanced years of some of the Grado crowd (myself included 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## LugBug1

^^ my ears are 43 years old and I still have to EQ the Grado treble... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 But all our ears are different. I shouldn't have much hearing left after playing lead guitar in rock bands for 20 years. There are certain frequencies that do cause me annoyance though and this may be because of damage, dunno..?  My wife's voice when she is angry causes me tremendous pain in the 2-5khz area.


----------



## markm1

sinnottj said:


> Uh-oh ... I feel like I've upset a gang of teenagers on a streetcorner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'm an older guy too. I think it's easy to make generalizations all the way around. No harm, no foul. It's true younger people in general listen to a lot of pop, hip hop and EDM, but given that that this is headfi and caters to audiophiles among others, no doubt many of the folks in their teens and twenties are more open minded to all kinds of music. I'm always surprised how classic rock never dies from generation to generation.
  
 Then, again I don't fit the profile, being in my late 40's and still listen metal and experimental rock among other things. I say good music is good regardless.


----------



## bpcans

papasmurf6768 said:


> Hey, let's not generalize. I'm 17, love my Grados, listen only to rock (mostly classic), and hate all the crap the kids listen to these days. I think I'm just special though


 Your only special if you take the short bus. I know, inappropriate. Oh for cripes sake, if you can't make uninformed generalisations, false and misleading blanket statements, or sometimes just open your mouth so that people's beliefs about you being a complete horses ass are now confirmed then what the hell is life worth living for anyway? Seventeen you say? So classic rock for you is Creed and Nirvana. Just kidding! I love my Grado's too, even more so since I plugged them into the WA6. And yes the Sophia Princess makes a difference when compared to the Shu Guang 274B stock rectifier tube. I'm not sure how much, but to me it sounds nicer. More punch and depth to everything. The word lush comes to mind more than anything else right now.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

bpcans said:


> Your only special if you take the short bus. I know, inappropriate. Oh for cripes sake, if you can't make uninformed generalisations, false and misleading blanket statements, or sometimes just open your mouth so that people's beliefs about you being a complete horses ass are now confirmed then what the hell is life worth living for anyway? Seventeen you say? So classic rock for you is Creed and Nirvana. Just kidding! I love my Grado's too, even more so since I plugged them into the WA6. And yes the Sophia Princess makes a difference when compared to the Shu Guang 274B stock rectifier tube. I'm not sure how much, but to me it sounds nicer. More punch and depth to everything. The word lush comes to mind more than anything else right now.


 
 It's OK to generalize, as long as you're not generalizing me! But yeah, Floyd never sounded so good until I got my Grados. So happy I got into this whole audiophile thing, I'm starting to appreciate music in a whole new way.


----------



## whirlwind

melvins said:


> I'm also listening to some Charles Mingus right now. 99% of my friends have a very eclectic taste in music. Punk, metal, jazz, ambient, noise, classical, electronic, all over the board. So I wouldn't make blanket statements saying that "most kids nowadays" listen to solely rap/edm. Because it simply isn't true. Most people I know, and who fall into the age bracket I'm sure you folks are referring to, realize the beauty in enjoying all panes of music.


 

 Well, I think that when I say most....that does hold true....I believe that there are many exceptions....but I have a 22 year old son, that has hundreds of friends....and most of them mostly listen to rap....hip hop....edm....they may also like some old rock songs....but that is not their preferred listening.
  
 Most people on head-fi are more diversified....but remember....there are way more people who are not audiophile type listeners...than who are.


----------



## LugBug1

I remember thinking how boring my dads music was when I was a teenager. He would be listening to Chopin downstairs while I was in my room blasting AC/DC. Well now I'm sitting listening to Chopin's 3rd piano sonata as I type this.. AC/DC sounds boring to me now (though I'm still fond of it). 
  
 Its all subjective of course, but theres no 'better'. It's all music and it all has its place.


----------



## ferday

whirlwind said:


> Well, I think that when I say most....that does hold true....I believe that there are many exceptions....but I have a 22 year old son, that has hundreds of friends....and most of them mostly listen to rap....hip hop....edm....they may also like some old rock songs....but that is not their preferred listening.
> 
> Most people on head-fi are more diversified....but remember....there are way more people who are not audiophile type listeners...than who are.




I agree! Except...it has nothing to do with age IMO

I'm a voracious music collector, and I often look for people clearing out their cd collections on Craigslist. The vast majority of the time, even the larger (>500 albums) collections are not varied at all, I'm often lucky to get two distinct genres out of a large collection!


----------



## j14mp

I'm a Bach whore.. Ha kinda like he was himself. And Rachmaninov, tons of rap, tons of classic rock, tons of everything.

End of the day, it's all about that Joplin and Bach. Beautiful minds. 

Music is music. I don't understand what "real music" is lol.

Edit: Scott Jolin. I don't know anything about Janice Joplin lol


----------



## kugino

melvins said:


> I bought my first pair of grados when I was 18. Quickly woodied them and loved the heck out of em for two years. Then upgraded to my magnums, which I still have. I'm 21 now. So. I also turned a good handful of my friends onto Grados. So. But I can totally see that most Grado lovers on this site are usually a bit older than that haha


Grado fans on average are older b/c for a while, the only really good and affordable consumer headphones were from grado, Sennheiser, and a few others. With limited options, people were either grado fans or senn fans. Nowadays, there are so many good consumer headphones (and a ton of bad ones as well) that young people don't give grados a try. They're not the prettiest things out there, don't have the cool cachet that beats have, and grados get lost in all the morass of headphone abundance these days. 

But I think if younger people gave grados a try, they'd be hooked because it does so well with "young people" music...for the price, they're hard to beat. I have owned almost every grado model, save the hp-1000 series and the ps1000, and I still have my sr60 that I love to death.


----------



## MickeyVee

Just picked up my Sophia about a hour ago and it's on its second song.  Only problem is that I swam for an hour before picking it up and it will take my ears a few more hours to clear up.  Probably needs the time to break in. Anyway, it's a gorgeous looking tube!!
  
 Quote:


bpcans said:


> I love my Grado's too, even more so since I plugged them into the WA6. And yes the Sophia Princess makes a difference when compared to the Shu Guang 274B stock rectifier tube. I'm not sure how much, but to me it sounds nicer. More punch and depth to everything. The word lush comes to mind more than anything else right now.


----------



## bpcans

MickeyVee, you could wear a swimming cap and ear plugs. JJ! I guess the break-in time is significant, but I thought I was hearing an immediate difference between the two rectifier tubes. I haven't settled on a dac yet. The Burson DA-160 caught my I eye the other day, and on the other end of the spectrum there's the CEntrance Dac LX. Not sure a bought the synergy with the WA6 and the RS1's.


----------



## MickeyVee

Here she be.. yes, there is an immediate difference.. a little richer and airier.  Break in will be fun.. 
 RS1i with Turbulant Labs Onyx Mantra headband & Martin Custom Audio Aluminum Gimbals/Rodblocks..

 and the entire mess ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..


----------



## joseph69

Out of the 3 rectifier tubes I own (stock one not included), there was an immediate difference in sound signature as soon as I put them in. I'm waiting for a 1960's Phillips Miniwatt GZ34 to arrive this coming week. I found the same goes for driver tubes in the WA6 also. It seems too be very sensitive to either tubes being rolled, which I seem too like.


----------



## whirlwind

lugbug1 said:


> ^^ my ears are 43 years old and I still have to EQ the Grado treble...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


mickeyvee said:


> Here she be.. yes, there is an immediate difference.. a little richer and airier.  Break in will be fun..
> RS1i with Turbulant Labs Onyx Mantra headband & Martin Custom Audio Aluminum Gimbals/Rodblocks..
> 
> and the entire mess ..
> ...


 
 Very ,very nice, sir.
  
 How you like the Senns ?


----------



## MickeyVee

Thanks.  Love the HD800! The get about 80% of my head time.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [blasphemy] .. The RS1i are there for a nice change and around the house with an iPod Classic [soon to be updated to a FiiO X5]. They both get used daily.
 Quote:


whirlwind said:


> Very ,very nice, sir.
> How you like the Senns ?


----------



## brokenthumb

mickeyvee said:


> Here she be.. yes, there is an immediate difference.. a little richer and airier.  Break in will be fun..
> RS1i with Turbulant Labs Onyx Mantra headband & Martin Custom Audio Aluminum Gimbals/Rodblocks..
> 
> and the entire mess ..
> ...


 
  
 Nice, that's one sweet looking tube!  Starting to miss my HD800 a bit now.


----------



## MickeyVee

Funny thing is, once I'm into a project on the Mac and get lost in the work, I really forget when pair I have on. They complement each other.
  
 Quote:


brokenthumb said:


> Nice, that's one sweet looking tube!  Starting to miss my HD800 a bit now.


----------



## jaywillin

pretty good version of voodoo child


----------



## whirlwind

^ Oh Yeah! ^


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

^^ OH YEAH!! ^^ That guy shreds!


----------



## joseph69

Nice* jaywillin*!!! A friend of mine turned me onto Zakk Wylde about 15 yrs ago… never forget when I first heard him...this guy can play!!!


----------



## jaywillin

zakk did sound awesome with the rs1i


----------



## bpcans

mickeyvee said:


> Here she be.. yes, there is an immediate difference.. a little richer and airier.  Break in will be fun..
> RS1i with Turbulant Labs Onyx Mantra headband & Martin Custom Audio Aluminum Gimbals/Rodblocks..
> 
> 
> ...


The gimbals and rodblocks make your hp's look more classy and upscale. Does the headband feel more comfortable than the Grado stock? Of course I've got to ask about the dac and the HD800's. Can you drive the Senns adequately with the WA6? Nice looking rig!


----------



## jimr101

MG jaywillin your picks for music have keep me rocking all week and just keep getting better. Keep it coming. Coffee and Grados in the morning, brews and tunes in the afternoon.


----------



## MickeyVee

Thanks.. getting used to the new look.  Not sure about the new headband yet.. it looks/feels awesome but may need some serious head time to break in.. not a problem with that 
  
 re HD800 & WA6, you can read my story here: post #9199
 Just a quick update to that.. rarely use the HP amplifier in the Naim these days.  Check out Jude's review of the Naim DAC-v1 in the Buyers Guide.  The cool thing is the Naim remote controls iTunes/iPad so I can be across the room with the extension cable and have full control of volume/skip forward/back.  Maybe I'm getting old but just as pleased with my Rega DAC at less than half the price but the Naim is a looker 
  
 The WA6 is stunning for both the HD800 and the RS1i and now, especially with the Sophia starting to open up after only 7 hours.  Just have to remember to switch the impedance when I switch headphones.
  
 Quote:


----------



## bpcans

MickeyVee, I'll check your post out. 
As the day goes on my S/P WA6 combo has only gotten better. I fired it up around brunch time and have left it on all day while listening to it for about 15-20 minutes of each hour. The Naim dac really looks nice, it should for what it cost. Are the specs similar for the Rega and the Naim?


----------



## MickeyVee

Yup, been running my S/P in all day too and it's getting better. 
 On paper, the Naim smokes the Rega in spec/technology and feature wise.  The Naim can also be used as a pre-amp.  Rega is old school with no async, USB limited to 16/48 with Coax at 24/192 but runs with dual Wolfsen WM8742 chips. Naim is at 24/384, 16x oversampling plus has a decent headphone amplifier.  Really, whatever, the Rega sounds awesome.  I really don't have that much hi-rez music so no big deal and I could get a USB/SPDIF coverer anyway.  SQ wise, I could live quite nicely with the Rega and not miss anything.


----------



## LugBug1

I just love the way my RS2's render piano music, the notes sound whole and rounded with a crisp speed. Much better than the HD800. The Grados make the piano seem like it is in my head and I can really feel the music. The Senn's by contrast make the piano sound like it is in a big room and so you get more ambience and with that also distance. The space is too big for one instrument.


----------



## whirlwind

jimr101 said:


> MG jaywillin your picks for music have keep me rocking all week and just keep getting better. Keep it coming. Coffee and Grados in the morning, brews and tunes in the afternoon.


 
  
 Amen , brother.
  
 Sunday morning wake up call.....while we are waiting for, Jay


----------



## jaywillin

jaywillin in da hooooouuuuuuseeeeee !! how about a little p-funk !


----------



## bpcans

What no George Clinton or Bootsie jw?


----------



## jaywillin

kid before country !


----------



## HPiper

Come on guys you gotta go right to the head of the class and I mean class...


----------



## gefski

mickeyvee said:


> the Rega sounds awesome.  I really don't have that much hi-rez music so no big deal and I could get a USB/SPDIF coverer anyway.  SQ wise, I could live quite nicely with the Rega and not miss anything.



I'm hoping to bump into a Rega to try at our April meet, since I'm already using an excellent USB converter. Also have really liked my Rega Apollo for some time.


----------



## kvtaco17

gefski said:


> I'm hoping to bump into a Rega to try at our April meet, since I'm already using an excellent USB converter. Also have really liked my Rega Apollo for some time.


 
 +1 to the Rega, auditioned one here in Minneapolis the other day and it delicious with the RS1. GS1k, and PS1k!


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> What no George Clinton or Bootsie jw?


 

 ooooooohhhhhhhh that george !


----------



## jaywillin

mickey and carlos give maggot brain a go !


----------



## elmoe

Not worth the Funkadelic version but not bad! Thanks for sharing, I hadn't heard that one.


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> ooooooohhhhhhhh that george !


Thank you jaywillin for the funk.


----------



## hsubox

It's raining in Austin today, so naturally I have ZZ Top going on the RS1s! Sweet!


----------



## Solrighal

hsubox said:


> It's raining in Austin today, so naturally I have ZZ Top going on the RS1s! Sweet!




I didn't know it rained in Texas. Is it common?


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> Thank you jaywillin for the funk.


 

 i've been known to get the funk out from time to time


----------



## hsubox

solrighal said:


> I didn't know it rained in Texas. Is it common?


 
  
 No, which is why it called for celebration! Haha


----------



## Solrighal

hsubox said:


> No, which is why it called for celebration! Haha




OK, I get it. We in Scotland would willingly sell you some if you want. There's rarely a day goes by that it doesn't rain at some point.


----------



## hsubox

solrighal said:


> OK, I get it. We in Scotland would willingly sell you some if you want. There's rarely a day goes by that it doesn't rain at some point.


 
  
 You have yourself a deal, kind sir. We will take all that anyone is able to spare. We have been in "Exceptional" drought (not sure why exceptional is worse than "Extreme" but it is...) for about four years.


----------



## Solrighal

What qualifies as exceptional? I remember a whole week once without rain. I think the crime rate went up, lol.


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> i've been known to get the funk out from time to time


Everybody needs a little funk now and then. Speaking of funky, I got an email from Sue at Sophia Electric today. She said that the Royal Princess 300B or the Princess 300B mesh plate power tubes would be a good match for my WA6. Anybody here have any experience with either of these power tubes? If someone wants to send me a pair of Royal Princess 300B tubes to try out until I die that would be great too.


----------



## bbophead

bpcans said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > i've been known to get the funk out from time to time
> ...


 
 I had no idea a 300B would fit in a WA6, even with an adaptor.  Are you sure?


----------



## bpcans

bbophead said:


> I had no idea a 300B would fit in a WA6, even with an adaptor.  Are you sure?


No I'm not sure, that's why I asked if anyone knew anything about the Sophia Electric 300B tubes. I checked and I did mention in my email that I was using a Woo Audio WA6.


----------



## joseph69

bbophead said:


> I had no idea a 300B would fit in a WA6, even with an adaptor.  Are you sure?


 
  
  


bpcans said:


> No I'm not sure, that's why I asked if anyone knew anything about the Sophia Electric 300B tubes. I checked and I did mention in my email that I was using a Woo Audio WA6.


 
 According to the Woo Tube Compatibility Chart, the 300B is for the WA5/5LE, as far as it looks to me;
 https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Ama6VqAKDF7adFlpSFh2ZDVMdnBfS2VpSUxfcEVpTnc&hl=en&output=html
 I forget what amp* punit *has, but I believe he has a WA6, (I could be wrong), because I though I once asked him how the WA6 sounded with all Sophia's running in it, and he said you will get the widest sound stage with them, so maybe he'll chime in.
 My mistake...*punit* and I were talking about the Sophia 6SN7's, not the 300B, sorry.


----------



## bbophead

joseph69 said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > I had no idea a 300B would fit in a WA6, even with an adaptor.  Are you sure?
> ...


 
 Yeah, Sue at Sophia Electric might profit from a little homework as regards Woo.  The WA6 needs dual triodes in the driver/power section (the 300B can't be one) and the 300B is certainly not a rectifier tube.  Try to visualize two 300B's in the front of a WA6.  Hilarious.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Rewired my Grados to 3.5mm today, check it out!

  
 Made a full album with a guide too, if you guys wanna check it out. Next step, detachable cable!


----------



## bpcans

bbophead said:


> Yeah, Sue at Sophia Electric might profit from a little homework as regards Woo.  The WA6 needs dual triodes in the driver/power section (the 300B can't be one) and the 300B is certainly not a rectifier tube.  Try to visualize two 300B's in the front of a WA6.  Hilarious.


All I know is I'm glad that I don't have to buy the $1K a pair Sophia Electric 300B tubes yet. I'll wait until I can afford a WA5. From my reading of the Woo compatibility chart it looks like the WA6 will take the Sophia 6SN7 power tubes with an adapter. At only $200.00 a pair they're a much more affordable power tube option.


----------



## joseph69

bbophead said:


> Yeah, Sue at Sophia Electric might profit from a little homework as regards Woo.  The WA6 needs dual triodes in the driver/power section (the 300B can't be one) and the 300B is certainly not a rectifier tube.  Try to visualize two 300B's in the front of a WA6.  Hilarious.


 
  
  


bpcans said:


> All I know is I'm glad that I don't have to buy the $1K a pair Sophia Electric 300B tubes yet. I'll wait until I can afford a WA5. From my reading of the Woo compatibility chart it looks like the WA6 will take the Sophia 6SN7 power tubes with an adapter. At only $200.00 a pair they're a much more affordable power tube option.


 
 You just refreshed my memory…this is what I asked* punit *about, the Sophia 6SN7's, thanks.


----------



## kramer5150

hsubox said:


> It's raining in Austin today, so naturally I have ZZ Top going on the RS1s! Sweet!


 
 x2...  I've been listening to a lot of ZZ top the last couple days.  The RS1/2 are the only cans that  get Billy Gibbons guitar tone right... everything else is a synthetic reproduction.


----------



## MickeyVee

Darn you whirlwind & jaywillin.. just spent some money on iTunes getting some Beth Hart and Joe Bonamassa..
 Nice picks & thanks!




 Quote:


whirlwind said:


> Sunday morning wake up call.....while we are waiting for, Jay


----------



## JoeDoe

Just because someone in this thread might appreciate it:
  
 I received a secondhand pair of EarSonics SM64s this week, and much like the Sony 7506 is IMO, the closest closed can to a Grado, these are the closest thing I've heard in IEM form. They're remarkably similar the RS1. Rich mids, thumping bass, detailed yet non-fatiguing treble and the best soundstage I've ever heard from an in-ear. For anyone looking for a Grado in IEM form, this is it! (Granted I've never heard the GR8 or GR10...)
  
 Also, this album was made for Grados!


----------



## HPiper

Actually this album was made just for Grados and any other headphone you might have
  

  
 It is one of Chesky's new Binaural Plus cd's


----------



## whirlwind

hsubox said:


> It's raining in Austin today, so naturally I have ZZ Top going on the RS1s! Sweet!


 
 Great choice......can't go wrong with Billy ....Dusty & Frank
  
 I swear...Frank never ages.
  


kramer5150 said:


> x2...  I've been listening to a lot of ZZ top the last couple days.  The RS1/2 are the only cans that  get Billy Gibbons guitar tone right... everything else is a synthetic reproduction.




 Tres Hombres.....what a fantastic album.
  


			
				MickeyVee said:
			
		

> *MickeyVee*





> Darn you whirlwind & jaywillin...just spent some money on iTunes getting some Beth Hart and Joe Bonamassa....Nice picks & thanks!


 
 yeah, I just splurged and ordered the dvd....great stuff, indeed.


----------



## Melvins

hpiper said:


> Actually this album was made just for Grados and any other headphone you might have
> 
> 
> 
> It is one of Chesky's new Binaural Plus cd's


 
 This looks amazing. Do you mind uploading it somewhere so I can download it? I can't find it on what.cd nor is it on spotify.


----------



## blu3ness

papasmurf6768 said:


> Rewired my Grados to 3.5mm today, check it out!
> 
> 
> Made a full album with a guide too, if you guys wanna check it out. Next step, detachable cable!


 
  
 +1 for HTC One! woot
  
 That looks beautiful. You have very good soldering skills.. Last time I soldered an audio jack, the dam tin wouldn't stay on the copper contact, frustrating as hell.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

blu3ness said:


> +1 for HTC One! woot
> 
> That looks beautiful. You have very good soldering skills.. Last time I soldered an audio jack, the dam tin wouldn't stay on the copper contact, frustrating as hell.




Thanks! The soldering definitely takes some practice,plus you NEED a pair of "helping hands". I wouldn't be able to do anything without them.


----------



## Solrighal

Many apologies guys. I just pulled the trigger on a pair of Sennheiser HD650's. I need some relief from the treble of my Q701's for now so my Grado itch will have to be scratched later.

I know you guys appreciate your guitar bands (at least going on recent evidence) so have a go at this...

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-jTKtlM9vvQ

Later dudes


----------



## swspiers

So, my wife finally got back from flight school in California last Friday. 
 She had to re-learn how to fly and also train for the new Yankee class Huey.  (yeah- she's a badass)
  
 I've been waiting for 5 months for her to hear the Alpha Dogs.  She listened to one song, and went 'whoa"
  
 Gave her the 225i's to try, and I could not get them off her head for an hour.  She turned the volume down, settled in to the Grado-tuned response curve, and just enjoyed the heck out of her tunes.  I have to admit, she does have good taste!


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> So, my wife finally got back from flight school in California last Friday.
> She had to re-learn how to fly and also train for the new Yankee class Huey.  (yeah- she's a badass)
> 
> I've been waiting for 5 months for her to hear the Alpha Dogs.  She listened to one song, and went 'whoa"
> ...


 

  Yep....she sure does!


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Something I like to do now that my Grados work with my phone is go find a nice flat piece of road and just push around on my longboard. Crusing with music has always been fun for me, but when the music sounds THAT GOOD, it's a whole nother thing. I could skate for hours.


----------



## whirlwind

papasmurf6768 said:


> Something I like to do now that my Grados work with my phone is go find a nice flat piece of road and just push around on my longboard. Crusing with music has always been fun for me, but when the music sounds THAT GOOD, it's a whole nother thing. I could skate for hours.


 

 Sounds like you are all set....happy listening & happy skating


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

whirlwind said:


> Sounds like you are all set....happy listening & happy skating


 
 These are good times  Spring couldn't have gotten here faster, it's been a rough winter here in the Northeast.


----------



## JoeDoe

Woohoo! Just won this guy on eBay. He'll be coming to the Nashville Meet!


----------



## bpcans

JoeDoe, beautiful looking hp's. Congrats! What kind of cord is on those puppies?


----------



## kramer5150

SR60i incoming ~2 days!!!
  
 I never should have sold my last one.
  
 Tinnitus be dammed, CRANKIN' the RS1 and Randy as I type


----------



## joseph69

joedoe said:


> Woohoo! Just won this guy on eBay. He'll be coming to the Nashville Meet!


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






 Those are really nice looking headphones,good luck, beautiful!!!


----------



## UNIFi

Randy was amazing, that is one of my favorite ever live albums. The solo to end off Mr Crowley always gets me. The beginning of believer on that album is amazing. Children of the Grave was also a highlight for me with Randy changing up the solo section.
  
 My favorite 2 Ozzy albums were Diary of a Madman, and surprisingly No More Tears. I'm not the biggest fan of his solo work outside of Blizzard, Diary, Rest and Tears - Bark so/so for me - the others don't do it for me at all.


----------



## Awgd8

I am not sure if this has been posted before, but to All GRADO Fanatics, bring out your best Grado in the house! 



ENJOY!

http://youtu.be/CNUTlKqSO-I

I actually listened (youtube) to their original TRANCE songs  just to compare the two.  FREAKIn AMAZING this acoustic version was...


----------



## HPiper

melvins said:


> This looks amazing. Do you mind uploading it somewhere so I can download it? I can't find it on what.cd nor is it on spotify.


 
 http://www.hdtracks.com/bucky-pizzarelli-three-for-all


----------



## JoeDoe

bpcans said:


> JoeDoe, beautiful looking hp's. Congrats! What kind of cord is on those puppies?




That's a custom quad braid from Yew Audio. Individually wrapped Mogami I believe


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Woohoo! Just won this guy on eBay. He'll be coming to the Nashville Meet!


 
  
 what is he ??


----------



## bpcans

JoeDoe, that new cord of yours looks totally Schweet!


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> what is he ??


 
 I'm thinking a 225i?


----------



## njo2288

I love my grado sr80i so much. And i'm gonna mod it in the future hehe


----------



## joseph69

njo2288 said:


> I love my grado sr80i so much. And i'm gonna mod it in the future hehe


 
 Me too! I think they are just awesome!


----------



## HPiper

joseph69 said:


> I'm thinking a 225i?


 

 Not anymore


----------



## jimr101

I was bidding on them also and got busy at the last minute. But I'm sure glad a grado fan got them. The guy hand built them for his brother that never used them so he sold them. Good to see them go to a good home. Enjoy!!!


----------



## whirlwind

joedoe said:


> Woohoo! Just won this guy on eBay. He'll be coming to the Nashville Meet!


 
 Very nice!
  


kramer5150 said:


> SR60i incoming ~2 days!!!
> 
> I never should have sold my last one.
> 
> Tinnitus be dammed, CRANKIN' the RS1 and Randy as I type




 Congrats on your SR60i.....one of the best bang for the buck headphones.....EVER!


----------



## JW Santhem

jaywillin said:


> what is he ??


 
 Looks like it has the soft pads, so probably an sr125, 80 or 60.
 Got to love the wooden detailing though. Very good looking phones.


----------



## jaywillin

jw santhem said:


> Looks like it has the soft pads, so probably an sr125, 80 or 60.
> Got to love the wooden detailing though. Very good looking phones.


 

 i noticed that too after i looked more closely , all i saw at first was those wood cups !


----------



## DogMeat

The cabling on them looks very nice too.
 I likes me some soft, braided, nearly forget it's there, cable.
  
 Today, it's the recently acquired RS1s on the WOOWa6, listening to 2cellos tear it up.
  
 Those guys gotta come to the USA.
 There's a Live Concert I'd go to in a heartbeat!


----------



## JoeDoe

jaywillin said:


> what is he ??


 
 SR80i


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> SR80i


 

 its a beaut !


----------



## JoeDoe

bpcans said:


> JoeDoe, that new cord of yours looks totally Schweet!




Thanks! I've had a few of those cables in the past and they are just excellent. Sturdy, lightweight, and stunning to look at!


----------



## bpcans

joedoe said:


> Thanks! I've had a few of those cables in the past and they are just excellent. Sturdy, lightweight, and stunning to look at!


JoeDoe, your very welcome sir. I've been looking at cable upgrades for my RS1's. Also been contemplating a sister set of hp's. Maybe either the Audeze LCD-X's or the Senn HD800's, can't decide. It might depend on which hp's pair better with the WA6.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> JoeDoe, your very welcome sir. I've been looking at cable upgrades for my RS1's. Also been contemplating a sister set of hp's. Maybe either the Audeze LCD-X's or the Senn HD800's, can't decide. It might depend on which hp's pair better with the WA6.


 
*jaywillin* (had) the WA6 and still has the LCD-x's, he could tell how they paired together.


----------



## zeinharis

It's been a while since I dropby to this thread 

My MS2i is almost a year old now, and its keep on going to pleasure me and my ears.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> *jaywillin* (had) the WA6 and still has the LCD-x's, he could tell how they paired together.


 

 indeed i did have the wa6 and used it with the x, it sounded very nice, nice dynamically, and tonally
 one of the very cool things about the x, is it's so easy to drive, i've had folks say it sounds decent out of a phone
 i have never heard the hd800, but it's supposed to be much more dependent in amplification


----------



## HPiper

joseph69 said:


> *jaywillin* (had) the WA6 and still has the LCD-x's, he could tell how they paired together.


 

 Jay has had everything at one time or another...a regular library of headphone and amp knowledge.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> Jay has had everything at one time or another...a regular library of headphone and amp knowledge.


 

 not everything , there's a lot more out there i'd love to listen to


----------



## HPiper

My Bifrost Uber arrived today. I am sitting here listening to Norah Jones on my 325is phones with my mouth hanging open...WOW this dac has transformed my phones. NO treble glare AT all, just silky smooth treble now and details coming out all over the place. Just fantastic and huge improvement of my system. All I can say is all the praise I have heard about this dac is well deserved. Anyway enough rambling, gotta get back to listening


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> not everything , there's a lot more out there i'd love to listen to


 
 Remember......be good  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


hpiper said:


> My Bifrost Uber arrived today. I am sitting here listening to Norah Jones on my 325is phones with my mouth hanging open...WOW this dac has transformed my phones. NO treble glare AT all, just silky smooth treble now and details coming out all over the place. Just fantastic and huge improvement of my system. All I can say is all the praise I have heard about this dac is well deserved. Anyway enough rambling, gotta get back to listening


 
 Congrats....that is a sweet addition.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> My Bifrost Uber arrived today. I am sitting here listening to Norah Jones on my 325is phones with my mouth hanging open...WOW this dac has transformed my phones. NO treble glare AT all, just silky smooth treble now and details coming out all over the place. Just fantastic and huge improvement of my system. All I can say is all the praise I have heard about this dac is well deserved. Anyway enough rambling, gotta get back to listening


 

 the uberfrost is outfreakingstanding for sure , congrats !


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Remember......be good


 
  
 yep, have to be good now, no (or very little) "new" investment in gear, gotta sell first if i want something
 when i sold the soloist, i got the mjo again, so , today, i feel no need ! tomorrow ain't here yet though lol


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Opinions on RS1i vs. GS-1000i?
  
 Hi everyone,
 I'm new to this forum. I own 1000i and PS500. *Anyone compare the 1000i to RS1i?* Soundstage is bigger of course, on 1000i. Is RS1i "warmer"? Thinkin' of acquiring RS1i. For smaller-scale music like jazz vocals, chamber music. Not large-scale stuff like orchestral -- that's 1000i territory! Not sure yet, so I'm asking....
  
 Thanks.
 Maestro


----------



## jaywillin

canadianmaestro said:


> Opinions on RS1i vs. GS-1000i?
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I'm new to this forum. I own 1000i and PS500. *Anyone compare the 1000i to RS1i?* Soundstage is bigger of course, on 1000i. Is RS1i "warmer"? Thinkin' of acquiring RS1i. For smaller-scale music like jazz vocals, chamber music. Not large-scale stuff like orchestral -- that's 1000i territory! Not sure yet, so I'm asking....
> ...


 

 i have both the gs1000i and rs1i, and had the ps500 before
 i find the rs1i to be more intimate sounding that the gs1000i, and more evenly balanced, very textured
 the gs1000i has  "bigger" sound, more bass, larger sound stage
 to me, the 500 and 1000 or more similar , i prefer the rs1i and gs1000i as a combo, to more different sounds
 but still complimentary , i listen to mostly rock, with a little jazz and classical from time to time


----------



## yugopotamia

hpiper said:


> My Bifrost Uber arrived today. I am sitting here listening to Norah Jones on my 325is phones with my mouth hanging open...WOW this dac has transformed my phones. NO treble glare AT all, just silky smooth treble now and details coming out all over the place. Just fantastic and huge improvement of my system. All I can say is all the praise I have heard about this dac is well deserved. Anyway enough rambling, gotta get back to listening


 

 wow really? i have 325i and pair it with ak100. when i listen to norah, sibilance everywhere....


----------



## JoeDoe

yugopotamia said:


> wow really? i have 325i and pair it with ak100. when i listen to norah, sibilance everywhere....


 
 Is Norah in a high quality source file?


----------



## yugopotamia

joedoe said:


> Is Norah in a high quality source file?


 

 yeah 24/96


----------



## JoeDoe

yugopotamia said:


> yeah 24/96


 
 So overall, I'd assume that the AK is a rather bright/neutral source?


----------



## yugopotamia

joedoe said:


> So overall, I'd assume that the AK is a rather bright/neutral source?


 

 its neutral-ish. but mine is just325i without the s. and im coming from tf10 which doesn't have sibilance at all


----------



## ferday

yugopotamia said:


> its neutral-ish. but mine is just325i without the s. and im coming from tf10 which doesn't have sibilance at all




It's dead neutral 20/20...and no appreciable distortion. I know measurements aren't popular on this thread but I know what that means to me


----------



## elmoe

The older 325 (non-i) are definitely brighter than the new ones. They can sound shrill to many people.


----------



## yugopotamia

elmoe said:


> The older 325 (non-i) are definitely brighter than the new ones. They can sound shrill to many people.


 

 but you know, for listening to classic rock, it still da best.


----------



## elmoe

No doubt  They were my first "proper" headphones and I will always have a soft spot for them.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

elmoe said:


> No doubt  They were my first "proper" headphones and I will always have a soft spot for them.


 
  
 ...Always remember where you come from, to know where you want to go...


----------



## swspiers

Woo-hoo!
  
 My 500th post!
  
 That's all- go back to enjoying your Grado's.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Woo-hoo!
> 
> My 500th post!
> 
> That's all- go back to enjoying your Grado's.


 

 congrats , a momentous occasion


----------



## tiobilli

Hello,
These are my brand new sr80i with the turbulent onyx headband:




How must I burn them in? Maybe using my own music, white noise... a little louder...

Thank you.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> yep, have to be good now, no (or very little) "new" investment in gear, gotta sell first if i want something
> when i sold the soloist, i got the mjo again, so , today, i feel no need ! tomorrow ain't here yet though lol


 

 Are you using the mjo for the LCD  audeze ?


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Are you using the mjo for the LCD  audeze ?


 

 it and the alpha dog, its going to be here tomorrow too
 i doubt i'll keep all three amps, i know i'm gonna keep the mad
 so the lyr and the mjo will be slugging it out


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> it and the alpha dog, its going to be here tomorrow too
> i doubt i'll keep all three amps, i know i'm gonna keep the mad
> so the lyr and the mjo will be slugging it out


 
  
 Sounds like , even though the LCD X is easier to drive than the LCD 2.2 ...they still can use the extra power to get the *most* out of them and drive them to their full potential.
  
 I will stay tuned!


----------



## joseph69

tiobilli said:


> Hello,
> These are my brand new sr80i with the turbulent onyx headband:
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Congratulations! The headband is really nice!
 To burn-in my headphones I left them on with different genres, and changed the volume from time to time from low to medium…and just listened too them regularly.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Sounds like , even though the LCD X is easier to drive than the LCD 2.2 ...they still can use the extra power to get the *most* out of them and drive them to their full potential.
> 
> I will stay tuned!


 

 yeah, i think so, the x sounds great out of the mad, better top end, more spacious sound, but the lyr gives it better lows, more dynamic
 which makes a lot of sense to me, being so powerful and its a better mach impedance wise i believe


----------



## JoeDoe

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations! The headband is really nice!
> To burn-in my headphones I left them on with different genres, and changed the volume from time to time from low to medium…and just listened too them regularly.


 
 +1


----------



## HPiper

I don't do an actual burn-in. They get burned-in listening to music that I actually listen to. I find it interesting listening to the way they change over time. My 325is were almost unlistenable when I first got them on anything even close to hot in the treble area and kind of boomy and generally brash everywhere, but now they are my second best headphones (RS2i are my best phones). I didn't notice this huge change in my HD650's when I got them. Grado's though seem to change more than any other phone I have owned as they burn-in.


----------



## HPiper

Listening to some Cassandra Wilson on my RS2i's through all my good stuff, in 24/96 high rez. It don't get much better than this.


----------



## joseph69

+1
 This was the reason I also mentioned that I listened to them regularly, because I also liked to hear the change each time I put them on, and too notice how much better they have gotten.


----------



## bbophead

And your brain changes, too.


----------



## MickeyVee

Nice.. gotta love the TL Headband!  I just recommended the SR80i to a friend at work that wants to get a better set of headphones rather than the $20 buds he's using with his iPhone.  I had my B&W C5's with me and he was blown away but he thinks he wants some on ears so the 80i recommendation.  Can't wait to hear his impressions and what he ends up with.
 Quote:


tiobilli said:


> Hello,
> These are my brand new sr80i with the turbulent onyx headband:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brokenthumb

Those 80s look like they have the red inside the cups..  I remember there was an RS1i around here somewhere that had red inside also.


----------



## joseph69

brokenthumb said:


> Those 80s look like they have the red inside the cups..  I remember there was an RS1i around here somewhere that had red inside also.


 
 These?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## brokenthumb

Yeah, those are the ones.
  
 Listening to the SR80i right now on the Little Dot MK I+, it's amazing how much sound you can have for so little money.


----------



## joseph69

brokenthumb said:


>


 
 I totally agree! The sound the 80's and a nice little amp can give you is just amazing!
 The photo of the RS1i's that I posted were just purchased by the OP brand new…are your 80i's also brand new, and are the drivers flush with  the cups?


----------



## brokenthumb

joseph69 said:


> I totally agree! The sound the 80's and a nice little amp can give you is just amazing!
> The photo of the RS1i's that I posted were just purchased by the OP brand new…are your 80i's also brand new, and are the drivers flush with  the cups?


 
  
 Oh, those aren't my 80's.  I've had mine for a few years and the drivers are flush.  I wonder if those are flush though?


----------



## joseph69

brokenthumb said:


> Oh, those aren't my 80's.  I've had mine for a few years and the drivers are flush.  I wonder if those are flush though?


 
 My mistake, I now see the 80's you are referring too, and I do see the red, just like the new RS's have the red, so I wonder too if the 80's are a brand new pair, and if their flush, because the RS's aren't flush, I'm going to ask.


----------



## joseph69

I PM'd the guy, I'm curious if Grado is doing this too all of the new headphones.


----------



## Melvins

hpiper said:


> http://www.hdtracks.com/bucky-pizzarelli-three-for-all


 
 haha yeah no way I'm paying 25 bucks for that. thanks though


----------



## tiobilli

Yes, the new sr80i are flush with the cups, and they have the red inside.


----------



## jimr101

Dwight Yoakam Full Set+Interview [ⓀⒸⓇⓌ 2012]: http://youtu.be/RZG8q3rP6U8 Coffee and Grados in the morning. Fresh ground Kona coffee from Hawaii with a little shot of Baileys Irish cream just to take the edge off. Now a goodmorning radio program with Dwight Yoakam talking Buck owens Elvis Jerry Lee Johnny Cash Waylon Jennings but you didn't put the Grado RS2i's with the Ukranian tubes you picked out for the little dot hybrid to listen to talk as just as the aroma of coffee kicks In Dwight starts jamming with everything he learned from his teachers. Good morning grado fans it's going to be a great day now if only Jay kicks in his magic for beer and tunes in the afternoon.


----------



## whirlwind

Kona coffee....yum.....I smell it , now.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Kona coffee....yum.....I smell it , now.


 

 folger's lively columbian here today, helping me get started along with the gs1000i


----------



## jaywillin

jimr101 said:


> Dwight Yoakam Full Set+Interview [ⓀⒸⓇⓌ 2012]: http://youtu.be/RZG8q3rP6U8 Coffee and Grados in the morning. Fresh ground Kona coffee from Hawaii with a little shot of Baileys Irish cream just to take the edge off. Now a goodmorning radio program with Dwight Yoakam talking Buck owens Elvis Jerry Lee Johnny Cash Waylon Jennings but you didn't put the Grado RS2i's with the Ukranian tubes you picked out for the little dot hybrid to listen to talk as just as the aroma of coffee kicks In Dwight starts jamming with everything he learned from his teachers. Good morning grado fans it's going to be a great day now if only Jay kicks in his magic for beer and tunes in the afternoon.


 

 i'm still groggy, the lively columbian hasn't kicked it yet !


----------



## jaywillin

testify johnny !!


----------



## DogMeat

SUCH a nice nice nice quality sound.
 I am listening to my RS1's, WA6....with my coffee,(FTCO Costa Rica "La Minita Tarrazu", home roasted), of course....here's how beautifully full the sound of the RS1's,(the original wood button), is;
 when I lay them down on the counter top to go add the boiling water to the french press, I can still hear them.
 NOT AT ALL tinny, no specific end of the music range sticks out, or is glaring.
 Not even from 15 feet away.
 Just not as loud or as inclusive.
 Still sweet and clear and full sounding.
 Every detail apparent.
  
 That sounds kind of odd, as a test of sound quality.
 But, if you think about it, these are a set of small speakers.
 And if they can produce the music as nicely as that, when NOT on my head, it's a clear sign that their quality is going to be EXCELLENT, when returned to my skull.
  
 I'm trying that with several other sets of cans, just to see what happens.
 Just never occurred to me to try that before.
  
 you guys are all going, "Too much time on your hands, Sammy?"
  





 
  
  
  
  
 edited for stupid typo and leaving out a remark.


----------



## DogMeat

oh, and I am getting close to finishing my comparison of the HiFiman ef2 vs the Little Dot 1 with the 325is,(non woodied), here in the next week.
 we'll stick it up here when I am done.


----------



## fleasbaby

joseph69 said:


> I PM'd the guy, I'm curious if Grado is doing this too all of the new headphones.


 
  
 Did you ever hear anything about this? Dead curious now...what is the random red-stuff? Does it look like damping material (ie: Dynamat)?


----------



## ferday

just listening to some carpenters (uncharacteristic for me LOL) and thinking about a recent active thread on the "best headphones for female vocals".  i'm just being stubborn and closed minded i know, but i can't imagine how karen carpenter sounds better on any can than she is on my rs1 right now.  just awesome.


----------



## jimr101

Drivers flush to the cup and random red stuff. Would that effect being able to put wood cups. SCARRY!


----------



## Melvins

dogmeat said:


> oh, and I am getting close to finishing my comparison of the HiFiman ef2 vs the Little Dot 1 with the 325is,(non woodied), here in the next week.
> we'll stick it up here when I am done.


 
 Awesome! Super intrigued with what you have to say on the matter. Are you pairing the LD1+ with any DAC?


----------



## sinnottj

fleasbaby said:


> Did you ever hear anything about this? Dead curious now...what is the random red-stuff? Does it look like damping material (ie: Dynamat)?


 

 Maybe they are just painting the back of the drivers red now, like how some older Grados have black-painted drivers, whereas others are left as bare metal.


----------



## JoeDoe

Cocobolos just arrived! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
  
  
 Quick first impressions compared to the RS1s:
  
 More treble energy (almost 325 esque), mids aren't as rich, and bass is quite similar although the RS1 wins in texture.


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Cocobolos just arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 now those are some good looking cans !


----------



## fleasbaby

joedoe said:


> Cocobolos just arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice! And you say they were a pIr of SR80i?


----------



## JoeDoe

jaywillin said:


> now those are some good looking cans !




Thanks!



fleasbaby said:


> Nice! And you say they were a pIr of SR80i?




Yessir


----------



## markm1

Sometimes you just listen to something you haven't spun for a while and are blown away with your Grado sound. I'm listening to the Who's Quadrophenia. Damn! It sounds so great. Kind of perfect Grado music.
  
 It was remastered in the last year or two. I read that the recent remaster is actually pretty good. I have the 1996 version-a remixed and remastered version (MCA MCAD2-11463). And, it sounds pretty darn sweet. Pete Townsend is a freaking genius. Such a good album-1973.
  
 I listen to most of my music via speakers and use HPs sporadically. Honestly, often late at night or when I'm listening to something hyper aggressive and anti social (read-extreme metal and punk).
  
 I like the impact of speakers and the ability to move around the house and frankly the ability to crank the volume without damaging my ears.But Grados do sound killer with classic rock. Going back and forth between my 225 and my speakers-the Grados won tonight!
  
 That said-the Who rock my speakers in great form as well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Definitely my fav Who record..I like it even better than the ever loved  The Who's Next.
  
 I don't listen to the Who often, but when I do it's Grados and a Dos Equis


----------



## rodweb

joedoe said:


> Cocobolos just arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats, Joe! They're gorgeous!


----------



## UNIFi

Absolutely gorgeous!
  
 I'm still in talks with a person to buy his Bushmills - just waiting for money to go to my paypal before I can buy it.


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> Sometimes you just listen to something you haven't spun for a while and are blown away with your Grado sound. I'm listening to the Who's Quadrophenia. Damn! It sounds so great. Kind of perfect Grado music.
> 
> It was remastered in the last year or two. I read that the recent remaster is actually pretty good. I have the 1996 version-a remixed and remastered version (MCA MCAD2-11463). And, it sounds pretty darn sweet. Pete Townsend is a freaking genius. Such a good album-1973.
> 
> ...


 

 the most interesting man on head-fi ! lol


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> the most interesting man on head-fi ! lol


 

 Ha-ha!


----------



## joseph69

fleasbaby said:


> Did you ever hear anything about this? Dead curious now...what is the random red-stuff? Does it look like damping material (ie: Dynamat)?


 
 No, I didn't hear much about it at all!
  


ferday said:


> just listening to some carpenters (uncharacteristic for me LOL) and thinking about a recent active thread on the "best headphones for female vocals".  i'm just being stubborn and closed minded i know, but i can't imagine how karen carpenter sounds better on any can than she is on my rs1 right now.  just awesome.


 
 I listen to the Carpenters often, because Karens voice is just amazing, as is the music, IMO.


----------



## kramer5150

Rockin' some kansas tonight...  Awesome on my SR60i, unamped straight out of the iPhone.  The tubes stay cool tonight.


----------



## whirlwind

joedoe said:


> Cocobolos just arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Very nice...they look fantastic!
  


markm1 said:


> Sometimes you just listen to something you haven't spun for a while and are blown away with your Grado sound. I'm listening to the Who's Quadrophenia. Damn! It sounds so great. Kind of perfect Grado music.
> 
> It was remastered in the last year or two. I read that the recent remaster is actually pretty good. I have the 1996 version-a remixed and remastered version (MCA MCAD2-11463). And, it sounds pretty darn sweet. Pete Townsend is a freaking genius. Such a good album-1973.
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah....Pete Townsend is a pleasure to watch and listen too.


----------



## flailure

kramer5150 said:


> Rockin' some kansas tonight...  Awesome on my SR60i, unamped straight out of the iPhone.  The tubes stay cool tonight.




+1 I just acquired their always never the same album that they recorded with the London symphony orchestra and had to repeat several songs. Awesome stuff


----------



## bpcans

tiobilli said:


> Hello,
> These are my brand new sr80i with the turbulent onyx headband:
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new hp's. I'm waiting on a new Mantra headband too. Where do they come from, China? Your question has probably been answered before but the advice from Grado is to just let them burn in with regular use. Nothing special, just let them play.


----------



## Matro5

bpcans said:


> Where do they come from, China?


 
  
 Malaysia. Well worth the wait. Post pics once you got it.


----------



## orangecr

joedoe said:


> Cocobolos just arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 So you are the one who outbid me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 I knew you where here lol


----------



## joseph69

I know I already complimented you on these, but..they really are beautiful!!


----------



## HPiper

I have to say this but with my system like I have it now, the Sr325is are becoming, no are, my favorite headphones out of everything I own. These phones are just freaking awesome on almost everything I feed them. The only thing I switch to my Rs2i for is classical and some jazz, but for everything else these 325 just nail it. I liked them before but with this amp and dac they truly are at another level altogether. I would have to find a Grado that does everything these do and better before I'd even consider an upgrade. The thing that scares me is that the phone that does that costs almost $2000 dollars.


----------



## whirlwind

hpiper said:


> I have to say this but with my system like I have it now, the Sr325is are becoming, no are, my favorite headphones out of everything I own. These phones are just freaking awesome on almost everything I feed them. The only thing I switch to my Rs2i for is classical and some jazz, but for everything else these 325 just nail it. I liked them before but with this amp and dac they truly are at another level altogether. I would have to find a Grado that does everything these do and better before I'd even consider an upgrade. The thing that scares me is that the phone that does that costs almost $2000 dollars.


 
  
 I would have to say, that you are in a great place


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> I have to say this but with my system like I have it now, the Sr325is are becoming, no are, my favorite headphones out of everything I own. These phones are just freaking awesome on almost everything I feed them. The only thing I switch to my Rs2i for is classical and some jazz, but for everything else these 325 just nail it. I liked them before but with this amp and dac they truly are at another level altogether. I would have to find a Grado that does everything these do and better before I'd even consider an upgrade. The thing that scares me is that the phone that does that costs almost $2000 dollars.


 
 I would have to agree with *whirlwind *that you are in a great place, and I wouldn't even bother with the $2000.00 headphones…they may not give you the satisfaction you're getting from the Grado, just because they cost more. Good to hear your happy with your set up! Enjoy!


----------



## hsubox

hpiper said:


> I have to say this but with my system like I have it now, the Sr325is are becoming, no are, my favorite headphones out of everything I own. These phones are just freaking awesome on almost everything I feed them. The only thing I switch to my Rs2i for is classical and some jazz, but for everything else these 325 just nail it. I liked them before but with this amp and dac they truly are at another level altogether. I would have to find a Grado that does everything these do and better before I'd even consider an upgrade. The thing that scares me is that the phone that does that costs almost $2000 dollars.


 
  
 Glad you've found _the one_ for you! Best yet that it is a Grado.


----------



## HPiper

I know some of you are crazy about the Bushmills, thought I'd mention their are a pair on ebay today. Seem a bit high priced to me but I didn't pay much attention to what they sold for new when they first came out, so maybe not so high priced after all.
 Enjoy this!!


----------



## fleasbaby

Just picked up a pair of like new SR80i from JoeDoe for a project for someone else...testing them out I popped them on, plugged them into my sparkly new FiiO X5 and was blown away yet again by how fantastic these cans are...unbelievable for the price...
  
 I was listening to these guys:
  

  
 They started out from a rural area very close to where I grew up. One of the only proudly Xhosa ensembles out there...


----------



## orangecr

They are great indeed. I sold a pair of hd600 and kept the SR80i. Not saying that they are better, but I like them way better. 
Anybody loving the O2 with Grados around here?


----------



## JoeDoe

Speaking of 80s, I have a question for you sound science guys.

The Cocobolo's I posted earlier require another eight of a turn on the little dot than the RS1s. I realize this is because of the aftermarket cable, but does this difference also mean that the inherent sound is also affected?

Just curious


----------



## Matro5

Just picked up the soundtrack to the Coen Brothers' Inside Llewyn Davis and am happy to report it's absolutely stunning on my 500s. Given it's emphasis on vocals and acoustic guitar, I have a feeling some of you might enjoy it as well. Particularly impressed with Oscar Isaac's performance.
  
 Fare thee Well: 
  

  
 Behind the Music:


----------



## elmoe

joedoe said:


> Speaking of 80s, I have a question for you sound science guys.
> 
> The Cocobolo's I posted earlier require another eight return on the little dot compared to the RS1s. I realize this is because of the aftermarket cable, but does this difference also mean that the inherent sound is also affected?
> 
> Just curious


 
  
 From a "science" point of view, no.
  
 From my point of view, no.
  
 From "cable beliebers", probably.


----------



## jaywillin

not what you think of when you think "pedal steel guitar"
  
 
  
 actually, no pedals


----------



## jaywillin

another tasty morsel


----------



## jonathandb

orangecr said:


> They are great indeed. I sold a pair of hd600 and kept the SR80i. Not saying that they are better, but I like them way better.
> Anybody loving the O2 with Grados around here?


 
  
 I'm using the SR80 with an ODAC.  I love them both! I have been using the SR80 for 6 years by now. 
 Since the SR80 has a pretty low impedance an amp isn't necessary.
  
 I don't have much experience with high end headphones but does anyone have a recommendation for an upgrade or mod for a student budget?


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> another tasty morsel




 Love Satch!


----------



## HPiper

jaywillin said:


> not what you think of when you think "pedal steel guitar"
> 
> 
> 
> actually, no pedals




  
 I wish I could remember the guys name, but there was this black guy I saw on PBS "Austin City Limits" a couple times and he plays a steel guitar. He starts out sitting but by the end of the show he is dancing all over the place (while playing) and just shreds that guitar. I had never seen anyone play a steel like that before or since. I'll try and find something on youtube, a lot of City Limits stuff ends up on there sooner or later.
  Oh and just for those who might be interested, the is a Bottlehead Crack on ebay. Very rare to see one of those show up anywhere but particularly there. Not a good Grado amp but a lot of you have other phones besides Grado. Price is good so far but bound to go up considerably.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> Is this the same guy that has been on PBS a few times? I remember seeing a guy on there a while back and he started out sitting down but by the end he was dancing all over the place (while playing) and just shredding that steel guitar. I have never seen anybody play a steel like that.


 

 you might have seen robert randolf(and the family band) he usually sits, but will get up and get down !


----------



## HPiper

Yep that is who it was, that guy is great. I found one of his records on amazon but the quality was really poor. Gonna look around some more and see if I can find a good one.


----------



## whirlwind

Robert Randolph is just fantastic, to say the least....no doubt one of my favorites.


----------



## hsubox

whirlwind, why are we up so early??
  
 Took a few more pics last night, more out of boredom than anything else. I think Grado makes some classy looking headphones!


----------



## whirlwind

hsubox said:


> whirlwind, why are we up so early??
> 
> Took a few more pics last night, more out of boredom than anything else. I think Grado makes some classy looking headphones!


 
  
 First of all....those are beautiful pics....nice work.
  
 Well, I get up every morning between 5:00 and 6:30.....just naturally....the older I get...the less I sleep....usually I get about 5 hours sleep, and it seems to be enough.
  
 So I am up and listening to some music .....well this morning I am listening and watching my new Joe B. dvds.....and checking the forum every now and then


----------



## jaywillin

hsubox said:


> whirlwind, why are we up so early??
> 
> Took a few more pics last night, more out of boredom than anything else. I think Grado makes some classy looking headphones!


 
  
  


whirlwind said:


> First of all....those are beautiful pics....nice work.
> 
> Well, I get up every morning between 5:00 and 6:30.....just naturally....the older I get...the less I sleep....usually I get about 5 hours sleep, and it seems to be enough.
> 
> So I am up and listening to some music .....well this morning I am listening and watching my new Joe B. dvds.....and checking the forum every now and then


 
 yep, sweet pics, very nice !!
  
 yeah, us old guys get up early, and my dogs get up early too, and unless i want a mess to clean up, they go out !
 plus, the morning allows for "quiet time" everyone else is asleep !


----------



## wormsdriver

hsubox said:


> whirlwind, why are we up so early??
> 
> Took a few more pics last night, more out of boredom than anything else. I think Grado makes some classy looking headphones!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow! Nice work, really nice!
   
  
  
 Quote:


whirlwind said:


> First of all....those are beautiful pics....nice work.
> 
> Well, I get up every morning between 5:00 and 6:30.....*just naturally....the older I get...the less I sleep....usually I get about 5 hours sleep, and it seems to be enough.*
> 
> So I am up and listening to some music .....well this morning I am listening and watching my new Joe B. dvds.....and checking the forum every now and then


 
 Damn, I'm screwed!!  I get in six hours of sleep max and I'm 37!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 That's it's, I'm taking these damn headphones off and I'm going to bed!    *...takes headphones off, turns off computer, gets up and walks off to the bedroom....zzzzzz


----------



## whirlwind

I guess it is better being old, than ancient  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....so we are not that bad off.
  
 When the dust settles....I will have a metal cup Grado in my line up again....either a PS500 or 325is.....more than likely PS500.


----------



## hsubox

Thanks, guys!
  
 I'm used to waking up at 6 during the workweek, but wish my body would let me sleep in just a little on the weekend, haha.


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> Wow! Nice work, really nice!
> Damn, I'm screwed!!  I get in six hours of sleep max and I'm 37!
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Oh man.....yeah worms....you are screwed.....by the time you are 50, you will be up 24/7


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> Oh man.....yeah worms....you are screwed.....by the time you are 50, you will be up 24/7


 
 hehehehe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 oooops, I did it again. I've been on the "this is the last song of the night " routine  for the last hour. Damn you music!! Damn you sweet sweet gear!! damn you Head-fi!!  
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*...takes headphones off, turns off computer, gets up and walks off to the bedroom....zzzzzz


----------



## flailure

hey guys,
  
 I managed to arrange a trade and now own a schiit gungnir, and am working on the amp (rather I'm building the power supply while trying to decide which way I'm gonna jump).
  
 I did have a question though,  I've been listening to headphones for quite a while, and ever since I got my Grado's I have been spending a lot more time listening to headphones, too much so, at the expense of neglecting my wife a bit.  She is blind, and she does love music, and I have several times had her listen to my headphones and we would do the trade off thing, but I'm now thinking that maybe I should be looking for a set of nice headphones for her to listen too with me.  She does really like my PS1000, which took me a long time to save up to, but we are thinking maybe a complimentary headphone rather than the same, and switch off.  Although that could go badly too if we both favor a headphone more than the other significantly lol.
  
 Just asking for thoughts, it will be towards end of summer when I could afford one.  Kind of thinking he500, hd800, or possibly a closed pair, since I dont know what 2 open headphones in close proximity would sound like (might not be a problem, but I'm trying to think ahead).
  
 Only other details that might matter, even though we are going to switch headphones every week, she does like pop and other new-ish music, where as I prefer rock, so may want her's to be better suited towards that genre.  The gungnir has balanced and unbalanced out, may end up building 2 amps, one balanced and one single ended so we can listen to the same source, although I could have one plugged into the stx on the computer like I am running mine now.  Although I do need to decide on that before the final decision because that would mean purchasing balanced headphones (or modding them if possible).
  
 Anyways, appreciate it


----------



## bassboysam

flailure said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I managed to arrange a trade and now own a schiit gungnir, and am working on the amp (rather I'm building the power supply while trying to decide which way I'm gonna jump).
> 
> ...


for pop music, the Fidelio X1 is hard to beat. Plus since the x1 is the opposite sound sig of the Grados they would make for a good compliment to your PS1000.


----------



## hsubox

flailure said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I managed to arrange a trade and now own a schiit gungnir, and am working on the amp (rather I'm building the power supply while trying to decide which way I'm gonna jump).
> 
> ...


 
  
 Look into the Music Hall PH25.2 hybrid amp. It has two headphone ports, and Grados sound fantastic through it. At least, the SR-225i and PS500, which are fairly different sounding headphones. That way you can both listen, and it'll sound great.


----------



## bpcans

flairlure, your lucky that your wife appreciates your PS1K's. Just share them until you both can decide on a second pair of hp's. The brownie points you'll get will be off the charts. The one thing my gf always mentions when listening to my RS1's is how light they are. I guess woman like that kind of thing.


----------



## HPiper

hsubox said:


> whirlwind, why are we up so early??
> 
> Took a few more pics last night, more out of boredom than anything else. I think Grado makes some classy looking headphones!


 
  
  
 Really nice, same phones I have <G> What stand is that? If you have a link I'd love to look at getting one, that is really nice.


----------



## HPiper

whirlwind said:


> I guess it is better being old, than ancient
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hope you really like, I mean LIKE bass.


----------



## HPiper

wormsdriver said:


> hehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 +++1 I just got my old Modi connected to my speaker system so now I can listen to super good music on both my phones and speakers..I am really screwed...no sleep for me.


----------



## hsubox

hpiper said:


> Really nice, same phones I have <G> What stand is that? If you have a link I'd love to look at getting one, that is really nice.


 
  
 Thanks!
  
 I made the stand from Ikea parts, with the wooden base from a hobby shop. I think I found the parts list here on headfi. Will see if I can find it again... )


----------



## HPiper

flailure said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I managed to arrange a trade and now own a schiit gungnir, and am working on the amp (rather I'm building the power supply while trying to decide which way I'm gonna jump).
> 
> ...


 

 If your amp has the power an HE-6 would be really nice. I think new HE-500's are going to be a thing of the past soon once their new models come out end of this month. I am surprised you mentioned HD800 as they cost almost as much as your PS1000's do. Considered some RS1i's ?? Any planar headphone is going to require a pretty powerful amp. If you did go RS1i I would also recommend the Music Hall Hybrid amp as someone else already mentioned. There is a guy on youtube that does Grado reviews and that is the amp he uses for all his reviews so I am thinking it's probably a really good amp for Grados and in general too.


----------



## HPiper

Quick question, I was reading a review recently and they said the RS1 has a larger driver (I assume they mean diameter) than the RS2. Is that true?


----------



## JoeDoe

hpiper said:


> Quick question, I was reading a review recently and they said the RS1 has a larger driver (I assume they mean diameter) than the RS2. Is that true?




Perhaps the review meant a larger driver housing?


----------



## HPiper

joedoe said:


> Perhaps the review meant a larger driver housing?


 

 That is kind of what I am wondering..I don't know, maybe they were dreaming as I thought they were externally identical.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> If your amp has the power an HE-6 would be really nice. I think new HE-500's are going to be a thing of the past soon once their new models come out end of this month. I am surprised you mentioned *HD800 as they cost almost as much as your PS1000*'s do. Considered some RS1i's ?? Any planar headphone is going to require a pretty powerful amp. If you did go RS1i I would also recommend the Music Hall Hybrid amp as someone else already mentioned. There is a guy on youtube that does Grado reviews and that is the amp he uses for all his reviews so I am thinking it's probably a really good amp for Grados and in general too.


 
 just to clarify the hd800=$1500  , ps1000=$1700
 but the rs1i is fantastic for sure


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> That is kind of what I am wondering..I don't know, maybe they were dreaming as I thought they were externally identical.


 
 The RS1i has deeper cups.


----------



## flailure

One day I would like to add a pair of RS1i for myself, but I dont think they would be good for her genre of music...
  
 Looking into that x1, if it sounds half as good as people say I could save a lot with it...although I think I would feel guilty giving her a 230 dollar headphone while I am listening to a 1700...but she is not someone who compares price tags, just would like to get her something good


----------



## HPiper

I had never heard of Fidelo headphones before so I just looked on amazon..Phillips now I know, and holy cow those X1's do sound good. The reviews were extremely positive, I might have to try some of those myself. Couple people said it was the best sub $300 phone out there.
  A lot of the video equipment we use at work is Phillips and they do make a very high quality product.


----------



## joseph69

I just looked at the X1's on Amazon...nice looking headphones! Very curious too how they sound. Oh no here it comes again...you know what I mean!!!


----------



## bassboysam

The X1s are really great. Awesome bass, very good mids and slightly on the warm side in the treble area. Very good soundstage and probably the most comfortable headphone i have ever tried. Not my first choice for guitar focused music but for more synth or electronic music or for watching movies the X1 excels. Even if they were in the $500-$700 range I wouldn't be disappointed. They perform well above their price range. Of all the headphones I own/owned they have been my wife's favorite. So much so she got a pair for herself. The only drawback is the non-replaceable pads. Also all the criticism of the cable is blown out of propotion.

Compared to Grados they may sound a bit too boring or laid back with rock or metal but it doesn't take long for your brain and ears to adjust and they still sound good in their own way for those genres.


----------



## Amictus

jaywillin said:


> just to clarify the hd800=$1500  , ps1000=$1700
> but the rs1i is fantastic for sure


 

 That did it. I pulled the trigger on a pair of RS1i...


----------



## hsubox

amictus said:


> That did it. I pulled the trigger on a pair of RS1i...


 
  
 You're in for a treat!


----------



## bpcans

amictus said:


> That did it. I pulled the trigger on a pair of RS1i...


That's fantastic. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## MickeyVee

Nice, congratulations!
 Quote:


amictus said:


> That did it. I pulled the trigger on a pair of RS1i...


----------



## Amictus

hsubox said:


> You're in for a treat!


 
  
  


bpcans said:


> That's fantastic. You won't be disappointed.


 
  
  


mickeyvee said:


>


 
 Thanks, guys. Looking forward to them. Just a bit...


----------



## whirlwind

amictus said:


> That did it. I pulled the trigger on a pair of RS1i...


 

 Yeah, congrats....you should be very happy.


----------



## joseph69

bassboysam said:


> The X1s are really great. Awesome bass, very good mids and slightly on the warm side in the treble area. Very good soundstage and probably the most comfortable headphone i have ever tried. Not my first choice for guitar focused music but for more synth or electronic music or for watching movies the X1 excels. Even if they were in the $500-$700 range I wouldn't be disappointed. They perform well above their price range. Of all the headphones I own/owned they have been my wife's favorite. So much so she got a pair for herself. The only drawback is the non-replaceable pads. Also all the criticism of the cable is blown out of propotion.
> 
> Compared to Grados they may sound a bit too boring or laid back with rock or metal but it doesn't take long for your brain and ears to adjust and they still sound good in their own way for those genres.


 
 Thanks for the quick review on the sound signature of these headphones, I appreciate it.
  


amictus said:


> That did it. I pulled the trigger on a pair of RS1i...


 
 Excellent choice/move, you will definitely not be disappointed, congratulations!
 Don't forget to leave a follow up after some burn-in time…would love to hear what you think about them.


----------



## Venger77

Hello Fan Club!
  
 I've owned the regular SR60's for several years now (they were my first decent headphones) but am eagerly awaiting delivery on some new 225i's I recently purchased at a discount.  Having never heard another Grado model before, I'm definitely curious to how the 225i's will sound in relation to the SR60. I've always wanted to hear a higher end Grado like the RS1i's or 325i's but went on to try other brands instead. Even though now I own some higher end phones like the Audeze and Sennheiser, the SR60's are still very capable, enjoyable and memorable headphones for me that I still reach for when in the mood for the Grado sound. I'm hoping the 225i's improve on those feelings.


----------



## jaywillin

venger77 said:


> Hello Fan Club!
> 
> I've owned the regular SR60's for several years now (they were my first decent headphones) but am eagerly awaiting delivery on some new 225i's I recently purchased at a discount.  Having never heard another Grado model before, I'm definitely curious to how the 225i's will sound in relation to the SR60. I've always wanted to hear a higher end Grado like the RS1i's or 325i's but went on to try other brands instead. Even though now I own some higher end phones like the Audeze and Sennheiser, the SR60's are still very capable, enjoyable and memorable headphones for me that I still reach for when in the mood for the Grado sound. I'm hoping the 225i's improve on those feelings.



I don't believe you'll be disappointed


----------



## HPiper

venger77 said:


> Hello Fan Club!
> 
> I've owned the regular SR60's for several years now (they were my first decent headphones) but am eagerly awaiting delivery on some new 225i's I recently purchased at a discount.  Having never heard another Grado model before, I'm definitely curious to how the 225i's will sound in relation to the SR60. I've always wanted to hear a higher end Grado like the RS1i's or 325i's but went on to try other brands instead. Even though now I own some higher end phones like the Audeze and Sennheiser, the SR60's are still very capable, enjoyable and memorable headphones for me that I still reach for when in the mood for the Grado sound. I'm hoping the 225i's improve on those feelings.


 

 Oh they will, just give them time to get burned in, they are kind of harsh at first with little bass but given time the highs smooth out and all of a sudden the bass appears. Actually kind of weird how the bass will just not be there one day and the next, there it is. I was listening to mine yesterday and while they don't match the 325i, I can see how a person could be totally happy with these for a long time, they don't miss much anywhere.


----------



## whirlwind

venger77 said:


> Hello Fan Club!
> 
> I've owned the regular SR60's for several years now (they were my first decent headphones) but am eagerly awaiting delivery on some new 225i's I recently purchased at a discount.  Having never heard another Grado model before, I'm definitely curious to how the 225i's will sound in relation to the SR60. I've always wanted to hear a higher end Grado like the RS1i's or 325i's but went on to try other brands instead. Even though now I own some higher end phones like the Audeze and Sennheiser, the SR60's are still very capable, enjoyable and memorable headphones for me that I still reach for when in the mood for the Grado sound. I'm hoping the 225i's improve on those feelings.


 

 Congrats, it will be a nice upgrade.


----------



## hsubox

What have I done..... my poor wallet..... came across a deal I couldn't pass up on a pretty much new pair of PS500 that "has been listened to maybe two or three times" from a reputable shop. Free shipping, too!


----------



## joseph69

hsubox said:


> What have I done..... my poor wallet..... came across a deal I couldn't pass up on a pretty much new pair of PS500 that "has been listened to maybe two or three times" from a reputable shop. Free shipping, too!


 
 Thats cool! Congratulations, let us know how you like them.


----------



## hsubox

joseph69 said:


> Thats cool! Congratulations, let us know how you like them.


 
  
 I'll definitely report back!


----------



## jaywillin

hsubox said:


> What have I done..... my poor wallet..... came across a deal I couldn't pass up on a pretty much new pair of PS500 that "has been listened to maybe two or three times" from a reputable shop. Free shipping, too!


 

 congrats ! and get some g cushions !!!


----------



## hsubox

jaywillin said:


> congrats ! and get some g cushions !!!




Thanks! I need to give those a try.


----------



## Melvins

jonathandb said:


> I'm using the SR80 with an ODAC.  I love them both! I have been using the SR80 for 6 years by now.
> Since the SR80 has a pretty low impedance an amp isn't necessary.
> 
> I don't have much experience with high end headphones but does anyone have a recommendation for an upgrade or mod for a student budget?


 
 I am really pretty interested in acquiring an Odac. Is anyone here trying to trade for one/sell one?


----------



## JoeDoe

melvins said:


> I am really pretty interested in acquiring an Odac. Is anyone here trying to trade for one/sell one?


 
 I don't have one, but if memory serves there's at least one in the FS threads right now.


----------



## mcandmar

I picked up a pair of Ms2's second hand out of curiosity, i always wondered what they were like so when they popped up on eBay i just couldn’t resist completing the set.
  
 First impressions is that they are brighter than the Ms1/Pro, but not as peaky or as sibilant as the regular Grado 80i or 225i, they are still without a doubt an Alessandro product.  I'm not even sure that bright is even the right word for it, i could just as easily say they sound lighter and more airy.
  
 In terms of detail and resolution they are closer to the Pro than the Ms1, they have some of the same magic but with a slightly different flavor to their tonality.  I think the biggest difference is down to the use of aluminum vs mahogany so they resonate and emphasize different aspects of the music. Listening to acoustic music with wood instruments with the Pro's is just divine, with the Ms2's i find i am concentrating more on the percussion side. For example when listening to a nylon string guitar the tone of the wooden body resonating stands out with the Pros, but i found the nylon strings stood out more with the Ms2's, it’s as though they focus your attention in a slightly different way.
  
 Low end reminds me of the 225i, punchy and well controlled, but nowhere near as refined as the Pros.  I can understand how those who prefer bass slam and impact will prefer these over the ever so polite Pros. And going back to the Ms1's they sound slow and muddy in comparison, which is probably the only real criticism i can throw at the Ms1's.  The one thing that does impress me is the range these have, deep punchy bass with a clear high end to go with it without anything in between really standing out or taking a step back.
  
 The only area i have a slight issue with is vocals, specifically female vocals that have a slight metallic flavor to them, but maybe i am just too used to the Pros and being overly critical. They are a lovely sounding pair of headphones, and probably better suited to different types of music and tastes than mine. I think the key is they don’t sound like a cheaper Pro, or a hot rodded Ms1 as they stand up on their own as a uniquely flavored and talented model in the lineup.
  

  
 Looking at the range pricing of $99 for the Ms1, $299 for the Ms2, and $699 for the Pro they are the sweet spot in the range IMO. Vs the Ms1 the greater resolution and ability justifies the three fold price increase.  Doubling that price again from the Ms2 to the Ms-Pro is a tougher sell, they do so much that the Pros do the added refinement and tonality would really have to be top of your list of priorities to go for the Pros. If i had to sum up the Ms1, Ms2, Pro in one sentence it would be "Slightly dark, slightly bright, just right!".
  
 Previously i would always have said buy the Ms1, then the 225i, then an RS1/Pro depending on your budget.  These have thrown a spanner in the works, do i still recommend people spend $200 on the 225i, or pay the extra $99 for the Ms2 or 325i. I really don’t know, i need to spend more time with the Ms2 and 225i to answer that question.


----------



## whirlwind

mcandmar said:


> I picked up a pair of Ms2's second hand out of curiosity, i always wondered what they were like so when they popped up on eBay i just couldn’t resist completing the set.
> 
> First impressions is that they are brighter than the Ms1/Pro, but not as peaky or as sibilant as the regular Grado 80i or 225i, they are still without a doubt an Alessandro product.  I'm not even sure that bright is even the right word for it, i could just as easily say they sound lighter and more airy.
> 
> ...


 

 Nice power trio, you have there


----------



## jaywillin

mcandmar said:


> I picked up a pair of Ms2's second hand out of curiosity, i always wondered what they were like so when they popped up on eBay i just couldn’t resist completing the set.
> 
> First impressions is that they are brighter than the Ms1/Pro, but not as peaky or as sibilant as the regular Grado 80i or 225i, they are still without a doubt an Alessandro product.  I'm not even sure that bright is even the right word for it, i could just as easily say they sound lighter and more airy.
> 
> ...


 

 i loved the ms1, ans 2, i'd love to hear the pro one day


----------



## UNIFi

I can confirm that I have made the deal to buy a Bushmills which has seen 50 hours usage. I made the payment today, time to get some of that Grado sound - I'm also getting G Cushions with it.


----------



## joseph69

mcandmar said:


> I picked up a pair of Ms2's second hand out of curiosity, i always wondered what they were like so when they popped up on eBay i just couldn’t resist completing the set.
> 
> First impressions is that they are brighter than the Ms1/Pro, but not as peaky or as sibilant as the regular Grado 80i or 225i, they are still without a doubt an Alessandro product.  I'm not even sure that bright is even the right word for it, i could just as easily say they sound lighter and more airy.
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, that is a really nice collection!
 I had the MS2i's and thought they weren't bright enough for me, so I traded them for the 325is from a friend. But I must say that the MS2i is definitely an amazing sounding headphone, and very well balanced with a full bodied sound, and excellent mid-range…a bit mellower than the 325is, which less aggression, IMO.
  


unifi said:


> I can confirm that I have made the deal to buy a Bushmills which has seen 50 hours usage. I made the payment today, time to get some of that Grado sound - I'm also getting G Cushions with it.


 
 Congratulations! I had the Bushmills X, and they were a really nice sounding headphone, I'm sure you will enjoy them!
 Not to sure about the (G) cushions…but definitely the (L) cushions, IMO.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations! I had the *Bushmills X*, and they were a really nice sounding headphone, I'm sure you will enjoy them!
> Not to sure about the (G) cushions…but definitely the (L) cushions, IMO.


 
  
 How were they?
 I am quite interested in how the closed (non isolating) construction affected the house sound.


----------



## joseph69

thedreamthinker said:


> How were they?
> I am quite interested in how the closed (non isolating) construction affected the house sound.


 
 Well they were't fully closed…they were vented around the outside of the cups (very hard too see).
 They came with (S) cushions, but I immediately put (L) cushions on them, and they sounded very, very nice. They sound just like a Grado, not a closed headphone. From my short time with them, I would say they fell in-between the 80i's and the 325is in some ways ( I've never heard anything below/in-between these model). They were warmer sounding than the 80i's, but not as full bodied as the 325is's IMO...but never the less a great sounding headphone, and I only used them for 6-8hrs just too check them out, so they weren't even burned-in and they sound great! If I didn't own 80i's/325is's/RS1i's at the time I would have kept them, but 4 pairs of headphones was too many for me.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

joseph69 said:


> Well they were't fully closed…they were vented around the outside of the cups (very hard too see).
> They came with (S) cushions, but I immediately put (L) cushions on them, and they sounded very, very nice. They sound just like a Grado, not a closed headphone. From my short time with them, I would say they fell in-between the 80i's and the 325is in some ways ( I've never heard anything below/in-between these model). They were warmer sounding than the 80i's, but not as full bodied as the 325is's IMO...but never the less a great sounding headphone, and I only used them for 6-8hrs just too check them out, so they weren't even burned-in and they sound great! If I didn't own 80i's/325is's/RS1i's at the time I would have kept them, but 4 pairs of headphones was too many for me.


 
  
 Interesting...thanks for the info.
  
 I find it sad that they where only limited edition.


----------



## joseph69

thedreamthinker said:


> Interesting...thanks for the info.
> 
> I find it sad that they where only limited edition.


 
 Your welcome…like I said thats just my short impression of them. Also they were $395.00 + tax, so I thought it was a bit much, just because they were limited edition Bushmills.
Are you also getting a pair?


----------



## TheDreamthinker

joseph69 said:


> Your welcome…like I said thats just my short impression of them. Also they were $395.00 + tax, so I thought it was a bit much, just because they were limited edition Bushmills.
> Are you also getting a pair?


 
  
 Probably not...I am normally quite wary about buying limited edition headphones (or things in general).
 As you said they tend to be quite overpriced
  
But I must say that they look really great, especially the pouch. (As a collectors item or fashion accessory).
  

 (only the stock gimbals look out of place)


----------



## hsubox

Wow, my roommate got me a really nice headphone case! Nice leather with a felt interior. Matches the RS1i's perfectly. And it has a shoulder strap.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

hsubox said:


> Wow, my roommate got me a really nice headphone case! Nice leather with a felt interior. Matches the RS1i's perfectly. And it has a shoulder strap.




Now this is one of the nicest cases I have seen in a long time. Especially with the strap.

It looks quite sturdy.

Just found it on the web: 
http://ru-ebay.com/бытовая/56170/кейсы-чехлы-и-наклейки/v-audio-premium-leather-case--fit-grado-sr60i-sr80i-sr125i-sr325i-rs1-rs2-_111245237138.html

Does it have enough space for an entire rig?


----------



## brokenthumb

hsubox said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Whoa, nice roomate!


----------



## joseph69

thedreamthinker said:


> Probably not...I am normally quite wary about buying limited edition headphones (or things in general).
> As you said they tend to be quite overpriced
> 
> But I must say that they look really great, especially the pouch. (As a collectors item or fashion accessory).
> ...


 
 I generally don't like anything special/limited edition either…and not only due to the price, I'm just not into it.


----------



## hsubox

thedreamthinker said:


> Now this is one of the nicest cases I have seen in a long time. Especially with the strap.
> 
> It looks quite sturdy.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The little pocket can hold a thin dap, or in my case, a CMOY. So yes, you can put an entire rig in there )
  


brokenthumb said:


> Whoa, nice roomate!


 
  
 Yep!


----------



## HPiper

thedreamthinker said:


> Now this is one of the nicest cases I have seen in a long time. Especially with the strap.
> 
> It looks quite sturdy.
> 
> ...


 

 I thought I was going to look around there but I guess not...What language is that anyway?!?


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Regarding PS1000, I think they are subjectively more neutral and transparent than the HD800 but unless you have first rate equipment, cabling, power conditioning, they can seem bright. They are also poorly built and uncomfortable and heavy. They look ridiculously retro. However, they are stunningly good with high end equipment and are capable of stunning levels of detail retrieval at high volume levels with almost no listening fatigue with the right setup. Absurdly good phones with the right setup. Every component matters, however, right down to which crappy stock power cord is feeding my dac. I swapped a stock power cord for another stock cord with a bigger gauge and the whole sound changed--not for the better. If you get everything dialed in these phones deliver consistently amazing results, however. They are the ultimate hobbyist phones because they are so revealing that every tweak is magnified. They are better than my B&W N804 speakers and those are like $4k. Just my humble opinion. Had then for two years.


----------



## bpcans

BlackstoneJD, great write up on the PS1K's. Personally I think the PS1K's are Grado's best sounding hp's hands down. You listen to them side x side with every other Grado and put them up against just about every high-end set of cans and they are undoubtedly a superior audiophile offering. Yes you do have to consider how God awful unstable they are without a seatbelt shoulder pad wrapped around the headband or some other workable modification, but that's peanuts compared to their price, which is in a "very nice" neighbourhood. My gf was with me when I purchased my RS1i's, and it was good thing too because I would've got GS1K's if not the PS1000's. Yes I want hp's costing over a $1K, but no I don't actually need them. (Blasphemy!) What's weird to me is how insanely good these and other high-end cans like the LCD-X's sound thru an iPad, MP3 player, or cell phone.


----------



## j0val

After reading this forum again, I 've got the itch to buy another set of Grado's. I've had the 80i's, 225i's, and ps500(for only a month). There is just something about the Grado's that I really like. In my opinion, they seem like the headphone to get if you want detail/precision. Even though they aren't (subjectively) the best sounding headphone out there, there is still a lot to like about them. I'm sitting hear typing this while listening to my NAD Viso HP50's (which are great closed cans btw) wanting to re-purchase the PS500's because I miss having the Grado sound and also because they look really good too, IMO.


----------



## whirlwind

bpcans said:


> BlackstoneJD, great write up on the PS1K's. Personally I think the PS1K's are Grado's best sounding hp's hands down. You listen to them side x side with every other Grado and put them up against just about every high-end set of cans and they are undoubtedly a superior audiophile offering. Yes you do have to consider how God awful unstable they are without a seatbelt shoulder pad wrapped around the headband or some other workable modification, but that's peanuts compared to their price, which is in a "very nice" neighbourhood. My gf was with me when I purchased my RS1i's, and it was good thing too because I would've got GS1K's if not the PS1000's. Yes I want hp's costing over a $1K, but no I don't actually need them. (Blasphemy!) What's weird to me is how insanely good these and other high-end cans like the LCD-X's sound thru an iPad, MP3 player, or cell phone.


 

 Jay has his GS1000i for sale.....great price too.......go get em, before they are gone


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Jay has his GS1000i for sale.....great price too.......go get em, before they are gone


 

 had an offer last night, waiting to hear back , he's out west


----------



## kvtaco17

If not I call dibs!


----------



## whirlwind

Don't cha just luv head-fi


----------



## kvtaco17

Well yeah... I love jays deals more though lol


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> If not I call dibs!


 

 just give me a pm


----------



## TheDreamthinker

hpiper said:


> I thought I was going to look around there but I guess not...What language is that anyway?!?




That my friend is Russian (Russian Federation) and the currency they use there is Rubel.


----------



## jaywillin

check these guys out y'all !!


----------



## joseph69

So I've been dying to hear the PS1Ki's after trying the GS1Ki's, and realizing they weren't for me.
 I always said to myself that they are very pricey and wouldn't do it…but after hearing/reading how they are much closer in sound to the RS1i's than the GS1Ki's were, I pulled the trigger and their being shipped out today, and I should have them in 3-5 business days. I really have high  hopes that these suit my tastes (more than the RS's), which IMO/IME is hard to do. If they impress me that much and I feel they are worth the price/performance over the RS's, I will keep them and most probably be selling 2 out of the 3 Grados I already own. Very anxious to hear these, can't wait, and hope they pair well with the WA6, like the RS's do because I love the WA6 and don't want to have to upgrade. Anybody use WA6/PS1Ki combo?


----------



## joseph69

So I always wanted to hear the PS1Ki's ever since I tried the GS1Ki's and realized the RS1i's were more suited for my taste. After reading that the PS1Ki's have a much closer sound signature to the RS1i's, I pulled the trigger on the PS1Ki's today, and they'll be here in 3-5 business days. I always said I would never spend that much on headphones…but my curiosity got the best of me. I really have *high hopes* that I like these more than the RS's, which IMO/IME seems hard to do... especially for their price, so their really going to have to *impress* me, and I *hope* they do. I also hope they play well together with the WA6 like the RS's do, because I really love the WA6/RS1i combo and don't want to upgrade the WA6…at all!!! I think they should pair just as well due to both being easy to drive. Can't wait to hear them, and if I feel they are worth it price/performance wise over the RS1i I will probably be selling 2 out of the 3 Grados I already own. Does anybody have the WA6/PS1Ki combo to give me some kind of insight on the matching of these?


----------



## elmoe

Honestly, I've had some time with the PS1ks, and they're the "end-all" Grado headphone as far as I'm concerned. Once I buy myself a pair I will just sell every other Grados and be a happy man. Hopefully you enjoy them as much as I did. Also, I tried them on my own system (Singlepower MPX3 maxed out amp) and they sounded wonderful, so I'm sure the WA6 will do just fine.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> So I always wanted to hear the PS1Ki's ever since I tried the GS1Ki's and realized the RS1i's were more suited for my taste. After reading that the PS1Ki's have a much closer sound signature to the RS1i's, I pulled the trigger on the PS1Ki's today, and they'll be here in 3-5 business days. I always said I would never spend that much on headphones…but my curiosity got the best of me. I really have *high hopes* that I like these more than the RS's, which IMO/IME seems hard to do... especially for their price, so their really going to have to *impress* me, and I *hope* they do. I also hope they play well together with the WA6 like the RS's do, because I really love the WA6/RS1i combo and don't want to upgrade the WA6…at all!!! I think they should pair just as well due to both being easy to drive. Can't wait to hear them, and if I feel they are worth it price/performance wise over the RS1i I will probably be selling 2 out of the 3 Grados I already own. Does anybody have the WA6/PS1Ki combo to give me some kind of insight on the matching of these?


 
  
 GOING LARGE !!! can't wait to hear thoughts !!


----------



## flailure

I have the ps1000 and I love them.  I have heard them from a gungnir/wa22 combo and thought that it was amazing, but honestly they sound awesome even out of my android or from my asus stx soundcard.
  
 I have acquired a gungnir, but still working on an amp, but I have compared the ps1000 to a hd800 on that same gungnir/wa22, and I have to say that the ps1000 is the clear winner.  For pure musical listening anyways.  I use them for everything though
  
 The only thing about the ps1000 was they did not sound that awesome out of the box, the bass took a very long time to break in.  When I first got mine they were muddy, and  some of that cleared up in the first 50 hours or so, but it wasnt till around the 200 hour mark that it became excellent, and I did worry about it for a while.  
  
 That being said, I would love to compare them to a rs1i so looking forward to hearing what you think


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> So I've been dying to hear the PS1Ki's after trying the GS1Ki's, and realizing they weren't for me.
> I always said to myself that they are very pricey and wouldn't do it…but after hearing/reading how they are much closer in sound to the RS1i's than the GS1Ki's were, I pulled the trigger and their being shipped out today, and I should have them in 3-5 business days. I really have high  hopes that these suit my tastes (more than the RS's), which IMO/IME is hard to do. If they impress me that much and I feel they are worth the price/performance over the RS's, I will keep them and most probably be selling 2 out of the 3 Grados I already own. Very anxious to hear these, can't wait, and hope they pair well with the WA6, like the RS's do because I love the WA6 and don't want to have to upgrade. Anybody use WA6/PS1Ki combo?


 
  
 congrats, joseph.......will be waiting on your impressions....I think your amp should be fine....Grados are very easy to amp....it is all about the synergy.


----------



## palmfish

Im a Sennheiser kind of guy but I just picked up an SR60i and Ive got to say I really like them! I had never heard a pair of Grados before but the price was right and I figured what the heck. 

Well, its a really fun sounding headphone - lively, upfront, and punchy. Ive only spent a couple of hours with them so far but I think, while they certainly wont replace my HD 800, I easily like them more than all of my "entry-level" headphones. They may be the best $60 I have ever spent on an audio component.

I would recommend them to anyone looking to get their feet wet in "audiophile" headphones.


----------



## jaywillin

palmfish said:


> Im a Sennheiser kind of guy but I just picked up an SR60i and Ive got to say I really like them! I had never heard a pair of Grados before but the price was right and I figured what the heck.
> 
> Well, its a really fun sounding headphone - lively, upfront, and punchy. Ive only spent a couple of hours with them so far but I think, while they certainly wont replace my HD 800, I easily like them more than all of my "entry-level" headphones. They may be the best $60 I have ever spent on an audio component.
> 
> I would recommend them to anyone looking to get their feet wet in "audiophile" headphones.


 

 i think you're right on target, grado's are fun, and a great entry into the head-fi world !
 and don't worry about being a senn guy, we ain't snobbish here ! lol  welcome aboard


----------



## brokenthumb

Hi, I'm also a Senn guy and I like Grado headphones as well.  There I said it!  Whew, glad that's off my chest.


----------



## whirlwind

No worries here guys....everybody in this thread is real cool about that stuff....it is whatever you like.
  
 I have some Senn HD650 also.


----------



## palmfish

Its good to let it out...


----------



## j14mp

Bummed.. I may have to sell my gs1000i's . What a sad realization. I just bought the things too. Wahhh

I friggin love these things so far. The way they make my piano sound is just unreal.

I'm gonna listen to them to death before I put them up for sale.


----------



## whirlwind

palmfish said:


> Its good to let it out...


----------



## Amictus

palmfish said:


> Im a Sennheiser kind of guy but I just picked up an SR60i and Ive got to say I really like them! I had never heard a pair of Grados before but the price was right and I figured what the heck.
> 
> Well, its a really fun sounding headphone - lively, upfront, and punchy. Ive only spent a couple of hours with them so far but I think, while they certainly wont replace my HD 800, I easily like them more than all of my "entry-level" headphones. They may be the best $60 I have ever spent on an audio component.
> 
> I would recommend them to anyone looking to get their feet wet in "audiophile" headphones.


 

 Very dangerous! I was given a complimentary pair of SR-60i cans with a Meridian Explorer. It cost me nothing, except I had to order a pair of RS1i, in order to get the full Grado sound (and I was Sooo impressed by the 'entry level' SR60i). Now I want pairs of the 80s, 225s and 325s, just to Know. I, too, love Sennheisers, but this is a new and fascinating world. Vivid, too! Now, let's hope nobody gives me a complimentary pair of Beyers, HEs, Audezes etc...


----------



## hsubox

Received my PS500s just now and giving them a spin. That's some bass!
  
 They are a bit darker than what I remember when I last heard them, but then I have a different amp from then. It's like a Sennheiser that makes me tap my toes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 These definitely get me closer to the stage (in terms of soundtage) compared to the RS1i. The amount of bass is something that I'm definitely not used to, and I think these will definitely fill in a couple genres of music that the cleanliness and cheeriness that the RS1s don't do well. It's hard to describe these, actually. They have plenty of resolution, but by virtue of being darker and bassier, it's giving me the impression of Sennheiserness/veil, but then you'll hear a cymbal crash or the top of a violin, and instantly, it's Grado again.
  
 As I'm listening now to Explosions in the Sky's "Postcard from 1952" (which, if you're not familiar, GIVE IT A LISTEN RIGHT NOW), the drums are tight and in your face, but the cymbals are more distant yet clear. There's no distortion when kick drums, bass guitar, and high hats are going all at once, which is impressive. The highs lack sparkle, though. It really is like took the 325is and lopped off the tips of the notes and warmed the whole thing up in a wood oven.
  
 I know I'm speaking in vague and generalized branded terms, but I think most of us can relate. They will definitely play the foil to the RS1i's, and these are a pair I wouldn't mind taking outside (the metal housing will surely stand up to some outside abuse better than the fine mahogany of the RS. 
  
 I can also say, I do not like the sound of them with comfies. Awful. I think the L-cushes will be staying on from now on, unless I nab some G-cushes to play with.
  
 I'm sure I'll take some pics later. If you got this far, thanks for reading, and sorry for the stream of consciousness!


----------



## joseph69

elmoe said:


> Honestly, I've had some time with the PS1ks, and they're the "end-all" Grado headphone as far as I'm concerned. Once I buy myself a pair I will just sell every other Grados and be a happy man. Hopefully you enjoy them as much as I did. Also, I tried them on my own system (Singlepower MPX3 maxed out amp) and they sounded wonderful, so I'm sure the WA6 will do just fine.


 
 Thanks for your positive input about the PS1Ki's, and I really do hope that I like them as much as you, thanks.
  


jaywillin said:


> GOING LARGE !!! can't wait to hear thoughts !!


 
 Yeah, just had to hear these!
  


flailure said:


> I have the ps1000 and I love them.  I have heard them from a gungnir/wa22 combo and thought that it was amazing, but honestly they sound awesome even out of my android or from my asus stx soundcard.
> 
> I have acquired a gungnir, but still working on an amp, but I have compared the ps1000 to a hd800 on that same gungnir/wa22, and I have to say that the ps1000 is the clear winner.  For pure musical listening anyways.  I use them for everything though
> 
> ...


 
 Glad to hear you thought they were awesome with a Woo combo! I also darted reading the PS1Ki thread, and realize everyone said the same thing (so far) about the bass and the burn-in time, so I am going to be very patient with these headphones and give them plenty of burn-in time before making judgement.
  


whirlwind said:


> congrats, joseph.......will be waiting on your impressions....I think your amp should be fine....Grados are very easy to amp....it is all about the synergy.


 
 Thanks whirlwind, I think the Woo will be just fine also, I was just trying to find out what amps others use with them. I will definitely give my impressions on them…but not before I feel they are fully burned-in. I think I should know pretty much if I like the initial sound of them, and if they are for me, and I'll take it from there. What I mean by this is I knew that the GS1KI's weren't for me pretty quickly due to its V shaped sound, so as long as these aren't V shaped, and I enjoy them more than the RS's, and feel the price is justified, I'll keep them, otherwise I'll stick with the RS's…but I really hope they really impress me that much more than the RS's. Thanks again.
 I particularly don't like the chrome finish in any way at all! If I do decide these are for me, I have some nice plans for the ridiculous chrome finish (sorry to insult anyone). But I've got to love their sound signature first.


----------



## joseph69

hsubox said:


> Received my PS500s just now and giving them a spin. That's some bass!
> 
> They are a bit darker than what I remember when I last heard them, but then I have a different amp from then. It's like a Sennheiser that makes me tap my toes
> 
> ...


 
 Congratulations on the PS500's. This is how I would explain the sound of the MS2i when I had them, pretty much exactly, even though I've never heard the PS500, most people describe them in this same way. Enjoy!


----------



## hsubox

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations on the PS500's. This is how I would explain the sound of the MS2i when I had them, pretty much exactly, even though I've never heard the PS500, most people describe them in this same way. Enjoy!




Thanks!

I've always wanted to hear the Allesandros to see how they were different from their equivalent Grados. These do sound similar, but not the same, as the last pair of HF2 I heard last year.


----------



## joseph69

hsubox said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I've always wanted to hear the Allesandros to see how they were different from their equivalent Grados. These do sound similar, but not the same, as the last pair of HF2 I heard last year.


 
 Thanks for the congratulations/reputation!
 Will definitely let you know if their for me.


----------



## Creato938

Well, i don't own any Grado, but why not? i've always heard good things from Grado and i always wanted a SR80i.


----------



## joseph69

creato938 said:


> Well, i don't own any Grado, but why not? i've always heard good things from Grado and i always wanted a SR80i.


 
 Can't go wrong with the SR80i, in  any way, IMO/IME. Go for it!!!


----------



## Creato938

Sadly, they're pretty hard to get on Brazil.


----------



## rodweb

creato938 said:


> Sadly, they're pretty hard to get on Brazil.



I sold mine last week!


----------



## MickeyVee

hsubox.. Thanks for introducing me to EITS!


----------



## Creato938

rodweb said:


> I sold mine last week!


 
  
 So you are Brazilian too, and dammit, i wanted one. xD


----------



## hsubox

mickeyvee said:


> hsubox.. Thanks for introducing me to EITS!




  
 I'm glad you like them! They're a hometown group that I've been listening to since 2003 or so. Been to a couple of their shows. They play it loud, and they get you just as absorbed into their music as they are!


----------



## palmfish

amictus said:


> Very dangerous! I was given a complimentary pair of SR-60i cans with a Meridian Explorer. It cost me nothing, except I had to order a pair of RS1i, in order to get the full Grado sound (and I was Sooo impressed by the 'entry level' SR60i). Now I want pairs of the 80s, 225s and 325s, just to Know. I, too, love Sennheisers, but this is a new and fascinating world. Vivid, too! Now, let's hope nobody gives me a complimentary pair of Beyers, HEs, Audezes etc...


 
  
 Well you got a heck of a deal! That's a terrific setup right there! You are right to put "entry-level" in quotes. It is anything but entry-level in sound quality. Build, yes, but not sound.
  
 My timpression (based entirely on speculation and reading others opinions) is that as you move up the Grado line improvements are more subtle and incremental than they are with Sennheiser. It's one thing I don't like about Sennheiser - that they have too many models of headphones and their sound signature is all over the map. It's not until you get up to the 500 level that things come into focus.
  
 While I'm on my soapbox... I think the Audeze's are like the polar opposite of Grado's to my ears and the HiFiMan's are only a little better. To this day I have never heard a planar headphone that I wanted to own. They are just too warm and thick and slow sounding to me. Now the Beyer T1, on the other hand, I would own if I had crazy discretionary income. They are a terrific headphone IMO with a bit smaller soundstage and air but more meat on the bone compared to the HD 800 - kind of like a HD 600 on steriods. For me though, they are just too similar to the HD 800 to justify owning both.
  
 I should mention I have moderate high-frequency hearing loss, which at least partially explains why I prefer headphones that lean on the bright and airy side.


----------



## hsubox

The newbies.


----------



## joseph69

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Beautiful!!!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## joseph69

Been listening to Fourplay "Lets touch The Sky" and "The Best Of" for about 2hrs now with the RS's…simply amazing!
 I hope the PS1Ki's amaze me more…almost hard too imagine, but…I'll find out!


----------



## HPiper

joseph69 said:


> Been listening to Fourplay "Lets touch The Sky" and "The Best Of" for about 2hrs now with the RS's…simply amazing!
> I hope the PS1Ki's amaze me more…almost hard too imagine, but…I'll find out!


 

 One minute you are totally happy with your RS1 and the next you have ordered another headphone....sometimes I don't know about you. You have the same disease we do, you just won't admit it.


----------



## whirlwind

hsubox said:


> The newbies.


 
  
 This is the only other Grado that I want to add and it will have to wait until my 560i appetite is cured.....but someday....I will have one of these.   Plus, I  think this is the headphone I could use my  G-cushion on, and still be happy
  
 Congrats....they are beautiful


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> This is the only other Grado that I want to add and it will have to wait until my 560i appetite is cured.....but someday....I will have one of these.   Plus, I  think this is the headphone I could use my  G-cushion on, and still be happy
> 
> Congrats....they are beautiful


 

 many prefer the 500 with the g's, i was one


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> many prefer the 500 with the g's, i was one


 

 Yeah, because of their bass, I figured this is one of the few Grado cans that I could use the G-cush on and not feel like I was sacrificing much else.
  
 Of course the GS1000i and PS1000i use these pads.......but other grados seem to lose alittle bass , after getting a bigger soundstage.
  
 I remember you saying the G's worked great on the PS500......I even made a note


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, because of their bass, I figured this is one of the few Grado cans that I could use the G-cush on and not feel like I was sacrificing much else.
> 
> Of course the GS1000i and PS1000i use these pads.......but other grados seem to lose alittle bass , after getting a bigger soundstage.
> 
> I remember you saying the G's worked great on the PS500......I even made a note


 

 so thorough


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> so thorough


 

 My wife would disagree


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> My wife would disagree


 

 i can relate


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> One minute you are totally happy with your RS1 and the next you have ordered another headphone....sometimes I don't know about you. You have the same disease we do, you just won't admit it.


 
 Oh yeah, I definitely have the same disease as everyone here…I just couldn't help it, I have to try them, and you weren't much help either…remember when you PM'd me and said, "maybe you should have tried the PS1Ki instead of the GS1Ki, it sound like its more your taste"…well that stuck in my head, and you see what I went and did! Lol!!! I do love the RS1i's, and really don't know if the PS1Ki are for me, but I'll find out. And If I do keep the PS1Ki, I said I would probably sell 2 out of the 3 Grados I own right now…but I didn't say which 2?


----------



## bpcans

hsubox said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to go my friend! If you really wanna get those newbies sounding good you need to play some Chuck Berry thru those bad boys. Then you'll need some George Clinton Parliament Funkadelic with Bootsy on Bass, Eddie Hazel with the screamin' Jimi Hendrix like acid funky soul power licks on guitar, and Bernie Worrel on keyboards just playin' like he's from another planet. And that's how you break in a new pair of earmuffs.


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, because of their bass, I figured this is one of the few Grado cans that I could use the G-cush on and not feel like I was sacrificing much else.
> 
> Of course the GS1000i and PS1000i use these pads.......but other grados seem to lose alittle bass , after getting a bigger soundstage.
> 
> I remember you saying the G's worked great on the PS500......I even made a note


I really like the big soundstage and comfort of the G's when I put them on my RS1's, but I too missed the immediacy of the bass. So what I did was run the mix thru my studio EQ and dialed it into where I wanted it and presto, big soundstage and thumpin' bass.


----------



## whirlwind

bpcans said:


> I really like the big soundstage and comfort of the G's when I put them on my RS1's, but I too missed the immediacy of the bass. So what I did was run the mix thru my studio EQ and dialed it into where I wanted it and presto, big soundstage and thumpin' bass.


 

 I have usd them on my RS1's.....but *much prefer the L cushions*


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> I have usd them on my RS1's.....but *much prefer the L cushions*


I think that's why John Grado put the L's on the RS1's, they're the perfect match for their drivers and housings. I use the g-cushions when my ears need more space, like when I'm playing music with other people and when I'm reading a book and surfing the interlink, or when I know for sure that my gf is going to ask me some inane question about something of which I have no interest. The g-cushions I find to be Grado's most comfortable ear-pads, especially since I wear glasses. If I don't jump at jaywillin's smartly priced GS1Ki's then I'll just have to save up for some PS1000's.


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> I think that's why John Grado put the L's on the RS1's, they're the perfect match for their drivers and housings. I use the g-cushions when my ears need more space, like when I'm playing music with other people and when I'm reading a book and surfing the interlink, or when I know for sure that my gf is going to ask me some inane question about something of which I have no interest. The g-cushions I find to be Grado's most comfortable ear-pads, especially since I wear glasses. If I don't jump at jaywillin's smartly priced GS1Ki's then I'll just have to save up for some PS1000's.


 

 jay's smartly priced gs1k's got sold, and are shipping today


----------



## KG Jag

Grados from J & R:
  
 SR 60i for $55:
  
http://www.jr.com/grado/pe/GRA_SR60/
  
 RS 2i for $350:
  
http://www.jr.com/grado/pe/GRA_RS2/


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> jay's smartly priced gs1k's got sold, and are shipping today


Did you get the money brother?


----------



## KG Jag

Add the LCUSH pads for $12 a _pair_ (per confirmation with J & R customer service)--for 225i, 325is, RS2i, RS1i :
  
 http://www.jr.com/grado/pe/GRA_LCUSH/


----------



## whirlwind

kg jag said:


> Add the LCUSH pads for $12 a _pair_ (per confirmation with J & R customer service)--for 225i, 325is, RS2i, RS1i :
> 
> http://www.jr.com/grado/pe/GRA_LCUSH/


 

 thanks.....great price.....going to get me an extra pair....almost half off.
  
 I got some pads, but the SR60i is sold out.
  
 Those must have went fast, would have been great gifts.
  
 For $67 could have a pair of SR60i with L cushion, and have the s cushion for a change of pace.


----------



## uncletim

The LCUSH are the stock pads for my buttoned RS1s?
  
 RS1s are plugged into the iBasso DX90, happy with the sound!  
  
 need to replace my travel IEMs now. about $3-400usd. maybe Earsonics SM64?


----------



## whirlwind

mingus said:


> The LCUSH are the stock pads for my buttoned RS1s?
> 
> RS1s are plugged into the iBasso DX90, happy with the sound!
> 
> need to replace my travel IEMs now. about $3-400usd. maybe Earsonics SM64?


 
  
 Yep....those are l cushions on your RS1i


----------



## joseph69

kg jag said:


> Add the LCUSH pads for $12 a _pair_ (per confirmation with J & R customer service)--for 225i, 325is, RS2i, RS1i :
> 
> http://www.jr.com/grado/pe/GRA_LCUSH/


 
 Nice price! Very good find!


----------



## KG Jag

whirlwind said:


> kg jag said:
> 
> 
> > Add the LCUSH pads for $12 a _pair_ (per confirmation with J & R customer service)--for 225i, 325is, RS2i, RS1i :
> ...


 

 RS 2i is shown to be sold out as well.  However, one of the Grado phono cartridges had sold up by late last night, but was available again this morning (and still is). So it won't hurt to check back later.


----------



## KG Jag

kg jag said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > kg jag said:
> ...


 

 Oops--all Grado cartridges on sale are gone again.


----------



## KG Jag

whirlwind said:


> kg jag said:
> 
> 
> > Add the LCUSH pads for $12 a _pair_ (per confirmation with J & R customer service)--for 225i, 325is, RS2i, RS1i :
> ...


 

 Just saw that the 60i is now listed on Tech Bargains.  That alone probably ate up the remaining stock.


----------



## JoeDoe

mingus said:


> need to replace my travel IEMs now. about $3-400usd. maybe Earsonics SM64?




Absolutely. The SM 64 has a lot in common with the RS1.


----------



## hsubox

bpcans said:


> Way to go my friend! If you really wanna get those newbies sounding good you need to play some Chuck Berry thru those bad boys. Then you'll need some George Clinton Parliament Funkadelic with Bootsy on Bass, Eddie Hazel with the screamin' Jimi Hendricks like acid funky soul power licks on guitar, and Bernie Worrel on keyboards just playin' like he's from another planet. And that's how you break in a new pair of earmuffs.




Oooh, great suggestions!

Got some Queen playing right now at work. Depending on genre, these can definitely rock like the SR225s. Hendrix coming up next!


----------



## uncletim

joedoe said:


> Absolutely. The SM 64 has a lot in common with the RS1.


 
 Thanks for that, going to looks for a dealer that will allow returns just in case.


----------



## HPiper

joseph69 said:


> Oh yeah, I definitely have the same disease as everyone here…I just couldn't help it, I have to try them, and you weren't much help either…remember when you PM'd me and said, "maybe you should have tried the PS1Ki instead of the GS1Ki, it sound like its more your taste"…well that stuck in my head, and you see what I went and did! Lol!!! I do love the RS1i's, and really don't know if the PS1Ki are for me, but I'll find out. And If I do keep the PS1Ki, I said I would probably sell 2 out of the 3 Grados I own right now…but I didn't say which 2?


 

 You know as well as I do you won't be sellin nuthin


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> You know as well as I do you won't be sellin nuthin


 
 Yeah, I thought about that after I posted it! Lol.
 I' up to the last 4 pages of the PS1Ki Appreciation Thread, and I'm not too certain I will like these as much as the RS1i's…but then again, I know better than to judge something from reading about, until I hear it for myself…and if their not for me, thats fine, because then I will know which ones are!


----------



## HPiper

I think I'd like the sound but not so sure about the comfort, Seems like they'd be pretty heavy with those large metal cups. My 325's are heavy but those would be quite a bit worse.


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> I think I'd like the sound but not so sure about the comfort, Seems like they'd be pretty heavy with those large metal cups. My 325's are heavy but those would be quite a bit worse.


 
 I'm not really worried about the weight of the cups, being that I find my 325's too be very comfortable, as a matter of fact I find them just as comfortable as my wooden Grados even though they are heavier. I'm really just concerned mostly about the mid-range being lively/upfront enough for me and not recessed or V shaped. The mid-range is what makes me love the Grado sound, and if these deviate from the Grado sound, I'm not going to like them, like I didn't like the GS1Ki's, but I'll soon find out. Right now as I post I'm listening to the RS1i's, and I must say I'm just in heaven with the RS/WA6 combo, and I'm questioning myself as to why did I bother, but I'm just so curious too as can it get better than the RS1i's for me? But I explained to the rep that I was trying them with intensions of returning them if I didn't feel they were for my taste, also letting him know they had too impress me more than my RS1's and he had no problem with my honesty and totally understood. I got them with free shipping/no tax and 60 day refund no questions asked from Sonic Eletronix in CA. So I'll keep these much longer than the GS's, which I knew I didn't care for almost immediately because of the mid-range…the PS1Ki's mid-range isn't supposed too be as recessed (hopefully).


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> I'm not really worried about the weight of the cups, being that I find my 325's too be very comfortable, as a matter of fact I find them just as comfortable as my wooden Grados even though they are heavier. I'm really just concerned mostly about the mid-range being lively/upfront enough for me and not recessed or V shaped. The mid-range is what makes me love the Grado sound, and if these deviate from the Grado sound, I'm not going to like them, like I didn't like the GS1Ki's, but I'll soon find out. Right now as I post I'm listening to the RS1i's, and I must say I'm just in heaven with the RS/WA6 combo, and I'm questioning myself as to why did I bother, but I'm just so curious too as can it get better than the RS1i's for me? But I explained to the rep that I was trying them with intensions of returning them if I didn't feel they were for my taste, also letting him know they had too impress me more than my RS1's and he had no problem with my honesty and totally understood. I got them with free shipping/no tax and 60 day refund no questions asked from Sonic Eletronix in CA. So I'll keep these much longer than the GS's, which I knew I didn't care for almost immediately because of the mid-range…the PS1Ki's mid-range isn't supposed too be as recessed (hopefully).


 
  
 I cant wait for your impressions, Joseph....play them hard for the first 45 days and roll the hell out of your tubes, too get a good read on them.....I agree with you....the mids is where music lives.
  
 HPiper, I also agree with you.....my 325is seemed heavy compared to my RS1i also.
  
 Many people hate the grado comfort.....but the rS1i is the lightest [9oz.] and most comfortable can that I have ever used.
  
 I have an HD 650, and most people rave about the comfort level, and they are comfy....but not as comfy and light as the RS1i.
  
 Once I put the rS1i back on after wearing the 650....its like.....yeah, this is more like it.   Everybody is different, so trying them out for your self is the way to go, Joseph.
  
 I will be looking forward to your impressions, and I hope you like them as much or more than your RS1i


----------



## jaywillin

wake up grado heads !!


----------



## HPiper

whirlwind said:


> I cant wait for your impressions, Joseph....play them hard for the first 45 days and roll the hell out of your tubes, too get a good read on them.....I agree with you....the mids is where music lives.
> 
> HPiper, I also agree with you.....my 325is seemed heavy compared to my RS1i also.
> 
> ...


 

 I almost live with my 325is on my head, so I am SOOOO used to them I don't even notice them. Probably that way with most phones, even the 1kilo LCD2.


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> wake up grado heads !!


jw, were you dead head?


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> jw, were you dead head?


 
  






, just a little bit !
  
 what gave me away ??


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> I cant wait for your impressions, Joseph....play them hard for the first 45 days and roll the hell out of your tubes, too get a good read on them.....I agree with you....the mids is where music lives.
> 
> HPiper, I also agree with you.....my 325is seemed heavy compared to my RS1i also.
> 
> ...


 
*whirlwind*, I'm definitely going too play the hell out of these and roll tubes for as long as I can, because from reading the entire PS1Ki Appreciation Thread, they need plenty of burn-in time, so I'm not giving up so easily, I want to hear these at their fullest potential with what I have to feed them! I'll definitely give my impressions, and thanks for hoping I like them. I must say though, if I like them as much as the RS's, I'm keeping the RS's…*only if I feel they outperform the RS in* *every way* *(for me)*, I will keep them, otherwise I'll just feel like I'm wasting $1000.00, thats how much the RS's impress me.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> *whirlwind*, I'm definitely going too play the hell out of these and roll tubes for as long as I can, because from reading the entire PS1Ki Appreciation Thread, they need plenty of burn-in time, so I'm not giving up so easily, I want to hear these at their fullest potential with what I have to feed them! I'll definitely give my impressions, and thanks for hoping I like them. I must say though, if I like them as much as the RS's, I'm keeping the RS's…*only if I feel they outperform the RS in* *every way* *(for me)*, I will keep them, otherwise I'll just feel like I'm wasting $1000.00, thats how much the RS's impress me.


 

 Yeah, I totally understand what you are saying, Joseph.....If you end up liking them *better *than the RS1....then if you put your modding skills towards matching those cuos with your amp would be pure bliss  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Hey......great vids,  Jay....love Bruce Hornsby.
  
 Here is one for you....because I know you don't get enough,  Joe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 From last nights show in Iowa.
  
 Cant wait until nov.20th to go see this dude!.....plus by then you guys may not have to worry about me posting him all the time  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Wicked guitar solo!


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, I totally understand what you are saying, Joseph.....If you end up liking them *better *than the RS1....then if you put your modding skills towards matching those cuos with your amp would be pure bliss
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 bonamaniac !


----------



## squallkiercosa

I would like to share my story.
  
 I got my sr60i in 2011. A few months ago I bought the L-cush and G-cush (earzonk) pads to replace the original earpads. I've been quite busy working and didn't have the chance to use them properly. I need closed back headphones at home so Grados were out of the question. I've been trying to push myself to use the L-cush but comfort was killing me, treble response becomes strident and bass loses impact. It's hard for me to understand how people actually prefer those pads. The G-cush affect way too much the sound, the whole Grado signature go to waste, although they're quite comfortable to wear.
 I was about to ask if headphones sound quality decreases or change with time but then I decided to switch again to my old worn comfy pads and the sound and experience immediately came back. It's amazing how a few milimeters can drastically change the overall perception of sound.


----------



## fenderf4i

I just put my PS500's up on the sale forum if anyone is interested.


----------



## orangecr

I had the earzonk l-cush for my SR80i, and I didn't like them at all. I didn't like the sound, the confort and that freaking smell... 
The original l-cush are completely different, and they do make a difference IMO. 


fenderf4i said:


> I just put my PS500's up on the sale forum if anyone is interested.



Terrible timing for me. Good luck


----------



## joseph69

By all means I'm not made of money…or well off.
 But I can't see why *anyone *would by a *knock off* pair of Grado cushions!
 Please don't be insulted by this post, it is not meant to be insulting in any way…but this really makes no sense at all, especially if Grado is your headphone preference, I understand they are a little expensive for a piece of foam but, their Grados and the sound means everything!


----------



## orangecr

Agreed. In my case I had tried the l-cush in the past, and I figured the knock offs would be as good (after all it was just a piece of foam... or so I thought).
If you have never tried the original it's easy to be disappointed at Grado and even keep you away from higher models.


----------



## squallkiercosa

joseph69 said:


> By all means I'm not made of money…or well off.
> But I can't see why *anyone *would by a *knock off* pair of Grado cushions!
> Please don't be insulted by this post, it is not meant to be insulting in any way…but this really makes no sense at all, especially if Grado is your headphone preference, I understand they are a little expensive for a piece of foam but, their Grados and the sound means everything!


 
 One word: price. I wanted to try the G-cush (the L-cush were an impulse purchase) The earzonk pads are not available in Canada and didn't want to pay ~50CAD for the originals. I read somewhere the earzonk last longer than the original ones. Cela m'a servi de leçon. Next time I'll buy the comfy pads


----------



## joseph69

squallkiercosa said:


> One word: price. I wanted to try the G-cush (the L-cush was an impulse purchase) The earzonk pads are not available in Canada and didn't want to pay ~50CAD for the originals. I read somewhere the earzonk last longer than the original ones. Cela m'a servi de leçon. Next time I'll buy the comfy pads


 
 Sorry, wasn't really thinking about prices outside the U.S.
 But I still wouldn't buy a knock off, sorry not trying to insult once again.


----------



## joseph69

I've searched this site/others before posting this and couldn't find an answer.
 Has anyone removed the drivers from the cups on the PS 500/1000?


----------



## squallkiercosa

joseph69 said:


> Sorry, wasn't really thinking about prices outside the U.S.
> But I still wouldn't buy a knock off, sorry not trying to insult once again.


 
 Don't worry. I answered many threads in head-fi just like you did regarding knock-offs. Accessories however have different criteria (at least IMO) especially if they cost half the price of my headphones. I have learned my lesson.


----------



## joseph69

squallkiercosa said:


> Don't worry. I answered many threads in head-fi just like you did regarding knock-offs. Accessories however have a different criteria (at least IMO) especially if they cost half the price of my headphones. I have learned my lesson.


 
 Thank you. Also I agree, I've also learned many lessons in respect to audio and a million other things! Lol. Enjoy the music!


----------



## elmoe

G cush, L cush, etc... Not enough talk about flat pads. They've been thoroughly praised as the best pads for Grados for many years, and personally I wouldn't use anything else.
  
 http://www.ttvjaudio.com/TTVJ_Flat_Pads_p/aat0000100.htm


----------



## CH23

hpiper said:


> I think I'd like the sound but not so sure about the comfort, Seems like they'd be pretty heavy with those large metal cups. My 325's are heavy but those would be quite a bit worse.




i use them as my portable full size headphones, the weight isn't that bad.

You might need to re-set the rods a few times as the rodblocks have a bit of trouble with keeping the headphones in place(when walking around)



joseph69 said:


> By all means I'm not made of money…or well off.
> But I can't see why *anyone* would by a *knock off* pair of Grado cushions!
> Please don't be insulted by this post, it is not meant to be insulting in any way…but this really makes no sense at all, especially if Grado is your headphone preference, I understand they are a little expensive for a piece of foam but, their Grados and the sound means everything!




The "knock-off" G-cush from Earzonk are just softer than the "official" Grado pads. I prefer these, as the others irritate my skin a bit.



elmoe said:


> G cush, L cush, etc... Not enough talk about flat pads. They've been thoroughly praised as the best pads for Grados for many years, and personally I wouldn't use anything else.
> 
> http://www.ttvjaudio.com/TTVJ_Flat_Pads_p/aat0000100.htm




anyone tried these with the PS1000?


----------



## joseph69

IMO, TTVJ pads definitely give more bass, less treble and make the sound-stage even smaller…but I thought they sounded the best with the 80i's…but I still prefer the (L) cushions any day for the SR/RS models.


----------



## JoeDoe

joseph69 said:


> IMO, TTVJ pads definitely give more bass, less treble and make the sound-stage even smaller…but I thought they sounded the best with the 80i's…but I still prefer the (L) cushions any day for the SR/RS models.


 
 Agreed. Depending on the genre, the flats are really nice on both my RS1s and 80s, but they definitely aren't as versatile as the L cushes.


----------



## hsubox

joseph69 said:


> IMO, TTVJ pads definitely give more bass, less treble and make the sound-stage even smaller…but I thought they sounded the best with the 80i's…but I still prefer the (L) cushions any day for the SR/RS models.




I prefer the L on anything between the SR-225 and the RS1. As they come from Grado, basically. 

Funnily enough, my PS500 came with comfies (no idea why) so I had the shop send me the Ls. They sounded awful with the comfies. Everything was just messy.


----------



## joseph69

hsubox said:


> I prefer the L on anything between the SR-225 and the RS1. As they come from Grado, basically.
> 
> Funnily enough, my PS500 came with comfies (no idea why) so I had the shop send me the Ls. They sounded awful with the comfies. Everything was just messy.


 
 Thats funny, did you buy them new?
 Grados site shows the PS 500 with the (L) cushions…although I don't know when the PS 500 came out, so maybe if yours are an earlier model they came with the (S) cushions at that time. I know the earlier 80's used to come with the (L) cushions…but not anymore.


----------



## hsubox

joseph69 said:


> Thats funny, did you buy them new?
> Grados site shows the PS 500 with the (L) cushions…although I don't know when the PS 500 came out, so maybe if yours are an earlier model they came with the (S) cushions at that time. I know the earlier 80's used to come with the (L) cushions…but not anymore.


 
  
 They were a demo pair, but the shop claims they didn't swap out the pads. In any case, I got a free set of L cush coming for them! In the mean time, I swapped the pads off my 225i's until the new ones arrive.


----------



## joseph69

hsubox said:


> They were a demo pair, but the shop claims they didn't swap out the pads. In any case, I got a free set of L cush coming for them! In the mean time, I swapped the pads off my 225i's until the new ones arrive.


 
 Oh, that cool, at least they are giving you the correct pads…which most likely should have came with the PS 500 regardless of their model year. Should be getting the PS 1000i's this Wednesday…anxious too hear them! Enjoy!


----------



## HPiper

Those PS500 I auditioned in the shop not too long ago had L-Cush pads on them so I am fairly sure that is what they come with now.


----------



## joseph69

Yeah, I would have to think $595.00 headphones come with (L) cushions.


----------



## hsubox

hpiper said:


> Those PS500 I auditioned in the shop not too long ago had L-Cush pads on them so I am fairly sure that is what they come with now.







joseph69 said:


> Yeah, I would have to think $595.00 headphones come with (L) cushions.




They do. All the pics from Grado show them with L cush.


----------



## brokenthumb

Yeah, my PS500 came with L-Cush when I bought them from HeadRoom


----------



## schwallman

joseph69 said:


> Thats funny, did you buy them new?
> Grados site shows the PS 500 with the (L) cushions…although I don't know when the PS 500 came out, so maybe if yours are an earlier model they came with the (S) cushions at that time. I know the earlier 80's used to come with the (L) cushions…but not anymore.


 
 i can only listen to them with comfies


----------



## joseph69

schwallman said:


> i can only listen to them with comfies


 
 Why is this, because of the comfort?


----------



## HPiper

I actually had a large chunk of free time this evening and got to spend several hours just listening to my RS2i's Doesn't happen very often but it sure is enjoyable when it does. Still noticing a bit of shrillness on certain tracks, same as I had with the 325is so I am hoping it is just because they need more burn-in. The 325is finally settled in and have the smoothest treble I have ever heard. I am hoping these will too.


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> I actually had a large chunk of free time this evening and got to spend several hours just listening to my RS2i's Doesn't happen very often but it sure is enjoyable when it does. Still noticing a bit of shrillness on certain tracks, same as I had with the 325is so I am hoping it is just because they need more burn-in. The 325is finally settled in and have the smoothest treble I have ever heard. I am hoping these will too.


 
 I totally agree, I never had an issue with the treble with my 325is's, it is very smooth!


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Fooey, local hi-fi shop is closed Monday and Tuesday, now I have to wait until Thursday before I can go and audition some of the higher-end Grados


----------



## joseph69

papasmurf6768 said:


> Fooey, local hi-fi shop is closed Monday and Tuesday, now I have to wait until Thursday before I can go and audition some of the higher-end Grados


 
 What models are you going to check out?


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

joseph69 said:


> What models are you going to check out?


 
 I really want to listen to the RS1i, RS2i, and PS500, we'll see which of those they actually have in the shop.


----------



## joseph69

papasmurf6768 said:


> I really want to listen to the RS1i, RS2i, and PS500, we'll see which of those they actually have in the shop.


 
 Nice! I've never heard the RS2i/PS500, but I can say the RS1i is awesome for me.
 Good luck with which ever suite your tastes best.


----------



## MickeyVee

I auditioned all three, owned the PS500 for 30 days and then returned them for the RS1i.  Been thrilled ever since.  Take your time when auditioning and bring your own music and amp if you can.  No matter what you get, you can't go wrong   Good Luck and let us know what you decide on.
 Quote:


papasmurf6768 said:


> I really want to listen to the RS1i, RS2i, and PS500, we'll see which of those they actually have in the shop.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

mickeyvee said:


> I auditioned all three, owned the PS500 for 30 days and then returned them for the RS1i.  Been thrilled ever since.  Take your time when auditioning and bring your own music and amp if you can.  No matter what you get, you can't go wrong   Good Luck and let us know what you decide on.


 
  
 I intend to, the Schiit Modi + Vali won't be too hard to just throw in my backpack. I'm just trying to find a day where I can actually spend a fair deal of time in the shop. Unfortunately with school, my options are pretty limited.


----------



## HPiper

You should try the 325is too while you are at it unless you already heard it. Problem with auditioning Grado's is they take so long to burn-in and change so much as they do so, it is real hard to get a good "read" on them. I listened to some PS500's a couple months ago in a shop and I HATED them, but some people love them. I have to believe at least part of the problem was they were not burned-in.


----------



## joseph69

I receive the Audio Adviser magazine today, and I see some nice discounts on the Pangea Power Cord AC-14XL (24"/$125.00 U.S.), which I would like to try for my DAC…anyone have any advice on this, or something different? I'm not looking to break the bank, and feel this is a reasonable price, so please don't suggest a $500.00 U.S. power cord, thanks.


----------



## swspiers

Dude.  Friend.  Buddy.  What do you expect a $125 power cord to do for you?


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> Dude.  Friend.  Buddy.  What do you expect a $125 power cord to do for you?


 
 I understand where you're coming from.
 I was never one for believing in better SQ with a better cable/power cord/interconnect…until I tried replacing my generic interconnects with reasonably priced AQ Golden Gate interconnects from my DAC to my amp, and definitely head a  difference for the better from the generic interconnect in the clarity/bass/separation, so I was very pleased I tried it. So I've been reading the threads on power cords, and was just curious to what the thoughts were on this very debate-full  subject.
 But like I said, I do hear where you're coming from…but was just curious about power cords.
 Also, I have NO issues with any interference noise in my entire system…like I said was mostly curious due to me hearing the difference with the interconnects, thats all. And yes I've read "The 22 Power Cord Shootout, but still asked in this thread, being I'm most familiar/comfortable with most of you here on this thread
 So to answer your question, I expected similar results as I had with the interconnect, thats all, not a major OMG can't believe it, I got an entirely new system effect! Lol!!!
 BTW, I'm very much on the fence about this…but I also was about the interconnects, so...


----------



## HPiper

joseph69 said:


> I receive the Audio Adviser magazine today, and I see some nice discounts on the Pangea Power Cord AC-14XL (24"/$125.00 U.S.), which I would like to try for my DAC…anyone have any advice on this, or something different? I'm not looking to break the bank, and feel this is a reasonable price, so please don't suggest a $500.00 U.S. power cord, thanks.


 

 Just when I was starting to think you were somewhat normal...just make sure you burn in that power cord, whichever one you get.


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> Just when I was starting to think you were somewhat normal...just make sure you burn in that power cord, whichever one you get.


 
 I know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 It was only because of the difference with the interconnect, and I don't know what to do next…but nothing sounds like a great idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










, I'm normal again, as you can see.


----------



## Douger333

Joseph, I believe in power cords! However, you might take a look at Hosa Technology, pro audio high quality gear......
  
14 AWG, IEC C13 to NEMA 5-15P  
 This cable is designed to connect an electrical appliance with a C14 inlet to line power. It is ideal for use with computer equipment and pro audio gear. Features include:
 • Oxygen-Free Copper (OFC) conductors for increased current flow
 • Black PVC jacket for durability and low visibility on stage
 • Intended for use in North America and with NEMA 5-15 receptacles
*Connectors:* IEC C13 to NEMA 5-15P
*Conductors:* 14 AWG x 3 OFC
  

*Model**Length**MSRP*PWC-401.51.5 ft$9.90PWC-4033 ft  
 $13.20
  

  
  
 No affiliation, just very happy with their IC's.


----------



## joseph69

douger333 said:


> Joseph, I believe in power cords! However, you might take a look at Hosa Technology, pro audio high quality gear......
> 
> 14 AWG, IEC C13 to NEMA 5-15P
> This cable is designed to connect an electrical appliance with a C14 inlet to line power. It is ideal for use with computer equipment and pro audio gear. Features include:
> ...


 
 Thank you for the information, I appreciate it and I'll look into them. 
 I guess I lost it a little before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks.


----------



## MickeyVee

I'm using Audioquest NRG-X3 on my WA6 & DAC-V1.. pretty much on the high end of what I would spend on a power cord < $100.
 My main AV system is all 'Signal Cable' including digital, interconnects and power.  High quality and reasonably priced.  Check them out too.
 And for me, yes, it's a cleaner sound than stock but I'm not going nuts on the stuff.  YMMV.
  
  
 Quote:


----------



## swspiers

douger333 said:


> Joseph, I believe in power cords! However, you might take a look at Hosa Technology, pro audio high quality gear......
> 
> 14 AWG, IEC C13 to NEMA 5-15P
> This cable is designed to connect an electrical appliance with a C14 inlet to line power. It is ideal for use with computer equipment and pro audio gear. Features include:
> ...


 

 Outstanding!  I use Hosa for my pro bass gear quite a lot.  Inexpensive, reliable, and tough as heck.  All of the buzzwords of the hundred/thousand dollar stuff, but actually worth the price.


----------



## swspiers

joseph69 said:


> Thank you for the information, I appreciate it and I'll look into them.
> I guess I lost it a little before
> 
> 
> ...


 

 For what it's worth, I personally WOULD spend $500 on a power cable if it made me feel better about my system.  I know it doesn't alter the physics of electron flow, or improve anything in an objective fashion.  But if it makes me feel better about my rig, it's worth it.


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> For what it's worth, I personally WOULD spend $500 on a power cable if it made me feel better about my system.  I know it doesn't alter the physics of electron flow, or improve anything in an objective fashion.  But if it makes me feel better about my rig, it's worth it.


 
 Really? I wouldn't spend if it wouldn't improve anything, or just to say I have it… I'm/its not about that at all, that makes no sense.


----------



## swspiers

joseph69 said:


> Really? I wouldn't spend if it wouldn't improve anything, or just to say I have it… I'm/its not about that at all, that makes no sense.


 

 If I felt a cable was a work of art, that enhanced the aesthetic appeal of my system, I would buy it.  In theory, at least.  But it would have to be the Mona Lisa of cables...


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> If I felt a cable was a work of art, that enhanced the aesthetic appeal of my system, I would buy it.  In theory, at least.  But it would have to be the Mona Lisa of cables...


 
 I think I'm going crazy because I'm anxious about the PS1Ki's, and I want my rig to let them perform too their best ability. So after reading the PS1Ki thread, I've read that everything needs too be up to par for them too really shine, right down too the power cords.  I'm forgetting that they are Grados, and will sound good out of almost anything. And also I'm forgetting how my RS's shine perfectly fine with what I have…so its just the expectations that are making me crazy, but I've come back down to earth now, and I'm just going to listen to them with what I have, and leave everything alone. Of course I care about the aesthetics of my system, but not as much as the sound. Plus there was a bit of power cord talk about a week ago or so, and it sort of peaked my interest a bit after hearing a difference with the AQ interconnects from my DAC to my amp, so I was just curious.


----------



## bpcans

Joseph, your PS1K's will sound great coming out of a "Sing-n-Play". The first time I heard the PS1000's was thru an iPhone and they sounded better than just about any hp's I'd ever tried, personal opinion and brand bias notwithstanding. Everything will be just fine.


----------



## hsubox

It's a good evening for Dave Brubeck on the RS1i... love it.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Joseph, your PS1K's will sound great coming out of a "Sing-n-Play". The first time I heard the PS1000's was thru an iPhone and they sounded better than just about any hp's I'd ever tried, personal opinion and brand bias notwithstanding. Everything will be just fine.


 
 No, I know it will, I'm just going a little overboard at the moment waiting, and wanting to buy something for my setup (you know how it goes), thats all. Thanks.


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> If I felt a cable was a work of art, that enhanced the aesthetic appeal of my system, I would buy it.  In theory, at least.  But it would have to be the Mona Lisa of cables...


 

 Yeah, and mona lisa would have to give lap dances  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Money would be well better spent on another set of cans or amp imho


----------



## swspiers

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, and mona lisa would have to give lap dances
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Agreed.  lately I'm looking at a new sub for my main speaker system.


----------



## Oteil

joseph69 said:


> No, I know it will, I'm just going a little overboard at the moment waiting, and wanting to buy something for my setup (you know how it goes), thats all. Thanks.


 

 Really looking forward to your initial impressions of the PS-1000....Hope you enjoy it. Especially as much as your RS-1
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I would love to hear a pair one day.


----------



## HPiper

swspiers said:


> Agreed.  lately I'm looking at a new sub for my main speaker system.


 

 Get the right mains and you don't need a sub, mine shake the whole darn building with the right recording. Problem is most recordings, even good ones, don't have a lot of low bass in them to begin with.


----------



## swspiers

hpiper said:


> Get the right mains and you don't need a sub, mine shake the whole darn building with the right recording. I literally jumped off the couch the first time it happened, I thought it was an earthquake or something. Problem is most recordings, even good ones, don't have a lot of low bass in them to begin with.


 
 Not an option.  I am married to a Marine, and we move every two years or so.  Some of my audio rooms are darn small, so I use Ohm Micro Walsh Talls, which extend only to about 50 Hz.  With a sub, they can cover virtually any size or configuration of room imaginable.
  
 When she retires, I will step up to Ohm 5000's or even MBL's in our final house. No subs needed with those, although I am of the opinion that a correctly dialed-in sub will outperform any full-range speaker ever made.  But that's an argument for a different forum...


----------



## hsubox

I'm finding the PS500s to be great walk-around and at-work headphones, which is fantastic because that's exactly why I bought them. The bass being more present definitely makes it easier to hear when there's other noise in the area. With more hours, these are loosening up a bit, so they're actually not as dark as I originally thought (insert psychosomatic comment).


----------



## bbophead

swspiers said:


> hpiper said:
> 
> 
> > Get the right mains and you don't need a sub, mine shake the whole darn building with the right recording. I literally jumped off the couch the first time it happened, I thought it was an earthquake or something. Problem is most recordings, even good ones, don't have a lot of low bass in them to begin with.
> ...


 
 I agree about the sub(s).  Dialed in correctly and it can't hurt.


----------



## squallkiercosa

hsubox said:


> I'm finding the PS500s to be great walk-around and at-work headphones,


 
 You must live in a very peaceful neighborhood, I tried going out with my sr60i and it was awful in every sense of the word: the long cable hanging, the open nature, the big plug not holding properly... 
 To be fair, I had to take the bus, then a train and another bus to go to the university when I bought them.


----------



## joseph69

oteil said:


> Really looking forward to your initial impressions of the PS-1000....Hope you enjoy it. Especially as much as your RS-1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you!
 Just got them a little while ago. I don't have time to listen to them now, so I'll listen tonight.


----------



## joseph69

So I happen to get just a little time to hear the PS1Ki's (not much), and one thing I can say is out of the box they sound nothing (to me) like the GS1Ki's. Thank god the mid-range is not recessed…but I can tell immediately that these headphones need PLENTY of burn-in to bloom!!!
  
 Have them plugged into the M/M combo for now, later I'll listen through the WA6/Meridian.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> So I happen to get just a little time to hear the PS1Ki's (not much), and one thing I can say is out of the box they sound nothing (to me) like the GS1Ki's. Thank god the mid-range is not recessed…but I can tell immediately that these headphones need PLENTY of burn-in to bloom!!!
> 
> Have them plugged into the M/M combo for now, later I'll listen through the WA6/Meridian.


 

 very cool !!


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> very cool !!


 
 Thanks Jay!


----------



## hsubox

joseph69 said:


> So I happen to get just a little time to hear the PS1Ki's (not much), and one thing I can say is out of the box they sound nothing (to me) like the GS1Ki's. Thank god the mid-range is not recessed…but I can tell immediately that these headphones need PLENTY of burn-in to bloom!!!
> 
> Have them plugged into the M/M combo for now, later I'll listen through the WA6/Meridian.


 
  
 Glad you got a positive first impression from them! Keep us posted as time goes by.


----------



## joseph69

hsubox said:


> Glad you got a positive first impression from them! Keep us posted as time goes by.


 
 Much more of a positive initial impression.
 Thank you, I will keep you posted.


----------



## flailure

I'm very interested to hear your impressions too, looking forward to it 
  
 I love the ps1000, and it does sound terrific out of a lot of different sources...but I will say that the times I get to hear it from the wa22 that my friend has, has really convinced me that an amp is essential for the ultimate listening experience, that and I have several prescriptions from yall to get one 
  
 I got a schiit gungnir, through a partial trade, and I have gotten all the blue prints prepped, and most of the parts ordered for a diy tube amp that I am working on.  I found one that seems to be really close to the wa22 design, push pull class a transformer coupled, it wont exactly be balanced, although it will take advantaged of the balanced inputs so I can avoid splitters.  Should be pretty good.  It'll be 2 boards, one for the power supply, and one for the warm up circuit.   
  
 However, I realize that this will be one of those projects that I will probably tweak and adjust for a year or so, so I have ordered an ifi nano.  It can tide me over till I get my tube amp online, and I can use it as a portable amp afterwards, or for my wife's future headphones.
  
 Anyways, looking forward to hearing how it goes


----------



## joseph69

It will definitely be a while before I can give any impressions, but for now I'm much more impressed with these (for me) than the GS1Ki. Right now they are so THICK/CONGESTED is the best way I can describe them…but the most important thing too me was the mid-range, specifically the vocals, and they are upfront, which is what I love about Grados, so this is an immediate plus for them, too me!
 Later I'll listen with the WA6, even though it won't do much for now as far as an impression, due to no burn-in. Good luck with the amp you are building for yourself, which will give you nice gratification when its done, and you love it. I read the PS1Ki thread, but I'm still going to ask you…this headphone sound like it needs MAJOR burn-in too really blossom…did you find this too. Also, I criticized the chrome finish, badly…but it looks much better in reality than photos.


----------



## poman

I haven't heard any Grados as of yet. If you guys were to recommend just one model to get for EDM, hip hop and rock music for $200 or under which would it be?


----------



## hsubox

poman said:


> I haven't heard any Grados as of yet. If you guys were to recommend just one model to get for EDM, hip hop and rock music for $200 or under which would it be?


 
 If $200 is your budget, then get the SR-225i. It will work for those genres just fine.


----------



## Boochie

I received a pair of SR60s purchased used from a seller on eBay today.  They came equipped with L cushions. 
  
 First impressions and some issues:
  
 1) Sound stage is definitely slanted toward the upper range of the spectrum.  Highs and mid highs are crystal clear but rather accentuated. Mids are okay.  Bass is thin (almost too thin for my liking and I am not a basshead).
  
 2) There is a strange vibration in the right ear cup that occurs when the bass hits. Its not the pleasant thumping of the low register but rather more of a faint "flapping" sound in the ear cup or driver.  I don't hear it in the left side, only the right side. What could be causing this ? (Listening to Spotify tracks at 320kbps).
  
 3) Fit and comfort is poor (this is a known issue).  Most notably, my hair seems to keep getting caught between the driver post (silver slider that attaches the earcup to the headband) and it pulls out a couple of strands of hair each time I remove the headphones !!!   Very painful?  Any fix for this?
  
 Anyone able to offer any help with #2 and #3 ?
  
 Somewhat disappointed in the issues above.  I really wanted to like these headphones.  Its my first pair of Grados.  I'm hoping I can solve these issues. Otherwise, I may be sending them back.
  
 Any help is appreciated.


----------



## palmfish

boochie said:


> I received a pair of SR60s purchased used from a seller on eBay today.  They came equipped with L cushions.
> 
> First impressions and some issues:
> 
> ...




It must be the pads. Mine are new and with regular pads and bass is good - a smidge more than neutral but not bloated or bleeding into mids at all. I really like the treble because with my high freq hearing loss they sound perfectly neutral and clear. Yeah, they are probably too bright for the under 40 crowd


----------



## joseph69

#2- send back too seller.
 #3- get haircut.


----------



## Boochie

joseph69 said:


> #3- get haircut.


 
 Well, that is helpful.........Thanks, I guess......


----------



## flailure

joseph69 said:


> It will definitely be a while before I can give any impressions, but for now I'm much more impressed with these (for me) than the GS1Ki. Right now they are so THICK/CONGESTED is the best way I can describe them…but the most important thing too me was the mid-range, specifically the vocals, and they are upfront, which is what I love about Grados, so this is an immediate plus for them, too me!
> Later I'll listen with the WA6, even though it won't do much for now as far as an impression, due to no burn-in. Good luck with the amp you are building for yourself, which will give you nice gratification when its done, and you love it. I read the PS1Ki thread, but I'm still going to ask you…this headphone sound like it needs MAJOR burn-in too really blossom…did you find this too. Also, I criticized the chrome finish, badly…but it looks much better in reality than photos.


 
 yeah, it took mine awhile, and some of that may be because a lot of the time I just run it unamped from my computer soundcard, but definitely took the bass a long time to tighten up.  When I first got mine I thought something was wrong, because I had heard them before at a customers house (amped), and even though sound memory is dim, they just didnt sound right, in particular the bass.  There may have been some other details, but the bass was the most notable.  With no run time, the bass was bloomy, potent, but borderline uncontrolled.  It clouded up the mids and the highs, it even seemed to effect the soundstage a bit.  It wasnt really until around the 170-200 hour mark that the bass started to change, and at about the 250 mark it seemed to have reached about what it is now, which is much tighter bass.  I quit counting the hours used after the 700 hour mark but the final product is very wonderful, bass can sound nice and full on songs like edm and movies if it is there, but when I listen to classic rock and such, its nice and tame, however, the mid bass really adds some nice effect to certain instruments, most notably the acoustic guitar, gives some major weight to the string plucks.  And kick drum has some decent umph to it.  I havent been able to hear the rs1i yet, and while I would love to own one, it will be a long time, working on various projects and I really need to get my wife some decent headphones, hoping the philips x1's will work well with her.  But when everything is said and done, and I have a proper amp for myself, I am going to save up for a rs1i, I would love to hear the mids on it, particularly since everyone says that it has better mids than the ps1000.  At this moment though, I dont feel cheated on mids, ps1000 does have some pretty detailed mids, more than enough to satisfy most all of the types of music I listen to.  I have not found the highs to be uncomfortable at all, can hear even the lightest tap on the cymbals, but never heard any sibilant sounds thus far.  
  
 It puts a smile on my face everytime I get a chance to put them on


----------



## Boochie

palmfish said:


> It must be the pads. Mine are new and with regular pads and bass is good - a smidge more than neutral but not bloated or bleeding into mids at all. I really like the treble because with my high freq hearing loss they sound perfectly neutral and clear. Yeah, they are probably too bright for the under 40 crowd


 

 Maybe the pads, I repositioned the L cushions a bit and that seem to stop most of the vibration.  I just ordered a pair of the original S cushions/pads from B&H Photo.  They should be here in a couple of days.  I'll give them a try and see what happens.  I can live with the highs.  They are crisp and clear.  Sound quality is nothing to write home about but maybe it will improve with the original pads installed.


----------



## joseph69

boochie said:


> Well, that is helpful.........Thanks, I guess......


 
 I was just joking about the haircut, not being a wise ass, lol!
 But I was serious about sending them back to the seller if there is a problem with them.
 Also IMO, and most opinions, the (L) cushions are a must for the SR models, but too each his own, you may like the (S) cushions better. Which ever you like better is the one for your taste! Congratulations on the 60's, and enjoy them.
  


flailure said:


> yeah, it took mine awhile, and some of that may be because a lot of the time I just run it unamped from my computer soundcard, but definitely took the bass a long time to tighten up.  When I first got mine I thought something was wrong, because I had heard them before at a customers house (amped), and even though sound memory is dim, they just didnt sound right, in particular the bass.  There may have been some other details, but the bass was the most notable.  With no run time, the bass was bloomy, potent, but borderline uncontrolled.  It clouded up the mids and the highs, it even seemed to effect the soundstage a bit.  It wasnt really until around the 170-200 hour mark that the bass started to change, and at about the 250 mark it seemed to have reached about what it is now, which is much tighter bass.  I quit counting the hours used after the 700 hour mark but the final product is very wonderful, bass can sound nice and full on songs like edm and movies if it is there, but when I listen to classic rock and such, its nice and tame, however, the mid bass really adds some nice effect to certain instruments, most notably the acoustic guitar, gives some major weight to the string plucks.  And kick drum has some decent umph to it.  I havent been able to hear the rs1i yet, and while I would love to own one, it will be a long time, working on various projects and I really need to get my wife some decent headphones, hoping the philips x1's will work well with her.  But when everything is said and done, and I have a proper amp for myself, I am going to save up for a rs1i, I would love to hear the mids on it, particularly since everyone says that it has better mids than the ps1000.  At this moment though, I dont feel cheated on mids, ps1000 does have some pretty detailed mids, more than enough to satisfy most all of the types of music I listen to.  I have not found the highs to be uncomfortable at all, can hear even the lightest tap on the cymbals, but never heard any sibilant sounds thus far.
> 
> It puts a smile on my face everytime I get a chance to put them on


 
 I've been listening to some smooth Jazz for about an hour and a half now through the Sony 801ES/Meridian203/WA6, even though from all I've read about the bass being boomy, and some saying the highs being a bit piercing prior too burn-in, I must say I don't find this with the highs at all…actually I would like for them too get a bit sharper/clearer. As far as the bass right now, although its not tight, it isn't as boomy as I expected it too be either…but definitely needs too tighten up, and I know that it will, like all of my Grados, so I'm not worried about that at all. Also I'm surprised they sound as good as they are sounding right now with a couple of hours on them. I'm looking forward too the sound-stage/depth opening up more and also the clarity/detail too open more, but in all due time I'm sure it will. All in all my INITIAL impressions are higher than I expected them too be by a decent amount. Very enjoyable listening right now for being new, and contrary to most of what I've read for pre burn-in. As far as the RS1i's, yes the mid-range is very strong and forward/focused, which I happen too enjoy very much, but I cannot compare the two at all right now (of course). But I must say that the mid-range on the PS1Ki is placed nicely in-between the GS1Ki and RSi, so it is a nice happy medium so far.


----------



## HPiper

flailure said:


> I'm very interested to hear your impressions too, looking forward to it
> 
> I love the ps1000, and it does sound terrific out of a lot of different sources...but I will say that the times I get to hear it from the wa22 that my friend has, has really convinced me that an amp is essential for the ultimate listening experience, that and I have several prescriptions from yall to get one
> 
> ...


 

 Sounds like you are a real DIY person. Have you looked at the stuff Bottlehead sells? Can you, in your opinion, build an even better amp from scratch as it were? Just wondering here, sure sounds like you totally know what you are doing. I got to hear all 3 Bottlehead amps and they all sounded really great, really liked the one they call the SEX amp as it will work with both low and high imp phones and sounded real good. Only problem I would have with it is it is really quite large. Have a hard time finding a place to put it on my desk or headphone/computer table.


----------



## HPiper

Here ya go, something for your new PS1000's


----------



## wormsdriver

poman said:


> I haven't heard any Grados as of yet. If you guys were to recommend just one model to get for EDM, hip hop and rock music for $200 or under which would it be?


 
 Used Sr325 usually go for around $200. That's would I would get.


----------



## wormsdriver

boochie said:


> I received a pair of SR60s purchased used from a seller on eBay today.  They came equipped with L cushions.
> 
> First impressions and some issues:
> 
> ...


 
 check for a strand of hair that might be stuck on the driver.
  
 Also, you could try the tape mod on your L cush pads for a more present bass response.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Very nice on Grados:
  

  
 or if you want to go for 'la culture francaise apres la seconde guerre mondiale':
 
  
 ...having a meeting in Paris tomorrow...(haven't been there in a year)


----------



## whirlwind

flailure said:


> yeah, it took mine awhile, and some of that may be because a lot of the time I just run it unamped from my computer soundcard, but definitely took the bass a long time to tighten up.  When I first got mine I thought something was wrong, because I had heard them before at a customers house (amped), and even though sound memory is dim, they just didnt sound right, in particular the bass.  There may have been some other details, but the bass was the most notable.  With no run time, the bass was bloomy, potent, but borderline uncontrolled.  It clouded up the mids and the highs, it even seemed to effect the soundstage a bit.  It wasnt really until around the 170-200 hour mark that the bass started to change, and at about the 250 mark it seemed to have reached about what it is now, which is much tighter bass.  I quit counting the hours used after the 700 hour mark but the final product is very wonderful, bass can sound nice and full on songs like edm and movies if it is there, but when I listen to classic rock and such, its nice and tame, however, the mid bass really adds some nice effect to certain instruments, most notably the acoustic guitar, gives some major weight to the string plucks.  And kick drum has some decent umph to it.  I havent been able to hear the rs1i yet, and while I would love to own one, it will be a long time, working on various projects and I really need to get my wife some decent headphones, hoping the philips x1's will work well with her.  But when everything is said and done, and I have a proper amp for myself, I am going to save up for a rs1i, I would love to hear the mids on it, particularly since everyone says that it has better mids than the ps1000.  At this moment though, I dont feel cheated on mids, ps1000 does have some pretty detailed mids, more than enough to satisfy most all of the types of music I listen to.  I have not found the highs to be uncomfortable at all, can hear even the lightest tap on the cymbals, but never heard any sibilant sounds thus far.
> 
> It puts a smile on my face everytime I get a chance to put them on


 
 The last line that you wrote....that is the key, right there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


joseph69 said:


> It will definitely be a while before I can give any impressions, but for now I'm much more impressed with these (for me) than the GS1Ki. Right now they are so THICK/CONGESTED is the best way I can describe them…but the most important thing too me was the mid-range, specifically the vocals, and they are upfront, which is what I love about Grados, so this is an immediate plus for them, too me!
> Later I'll listen with the WA6, even though it won't do much for now as far as an impression, due to no burn-in. Good luck with the amp you are building for yourself, which will give you nice gratification when its done, and you love it. I read the PS1Ki thread, but I'm still going to ask you…this headphone sound like it needs MAJOR burn-in too really blossom…did you find this too. Also, I criticized the chrome finish, badly…but it looks much better in reality than photos.


 
 Joseph, glad to hear your first impressions are positive.
  
 When I had my chromed 325is, I just loved the finish.....I liked them better than the flatter metallic finish.


----------



## JoeDoe

poman said:


> I haven't heard any Grados as of yet. If you guys were to recommend just one model to get for EDM, hip hop and rock music for $200 or under which would it be?




I'd recommend the SR60i. Great headphone for under $100 new, very easy to modify, and if you end up not liking it, you didn't spend a huge chunk of change.


----------



## UNIFi

poman said:


> I haven't heard any Grados as of yet. If you guys were to recommend just one model to get for EDM, hip hop and rock music for $200 or under which would it be?


 

 Grados are absolutely amazing for rock the SR225 would be very good here, hip hop will be fine depending on how much bass you desire. For EDM I'd think that Grado will not be to everyones taste - the bass doesn't extend deeply and powerfully down to where a lot of EDM has sub bass and impact - a few EDM tracks with splashy treble might be a bit troublesome, whereas rock isn't.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

poman said:


> I haven't heard any Grados as of yet. If you guys were to recommend just one model to get for EDM, hip hop and rock music for $200 or under which would it be?


 
  
 I depends on how warm you want the sound to be and how much bass (quantity) you want.
  
 If you want more bass/more warmth, the SR80i
 If you want more highs/less warmth, the SR225i (perceived better detail)


----------



## bassboysam

thedreamthinker said:


> I depends on how warm you want the sound to be and how much bass (quantity) you want.
> 
> If you want more bass/more warmth, the SR80i
> If you want more highs/less warmth, the SR225i (perceived better detail)



 
\

really? i never found the 80 to have more bass than the 225i, assuming you're using the same pads with both.


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> Here ya go, something for your new PS1000's




 Thanks for the music, I'll check it out later tonight!
  


whirlwind said:


> The last line that you wrote....that is the key, right there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks, I'm getting a nice positive first impression.
 And yeah, the chrome is nice!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

bassboysam said:


> thedreamthinker said:
> 
> 
> > I depends on how warm you want the sound to be and how much bass (quantity) you want.
> ...


 
  
 I was talking about the respective stock pads.
 I never found the midrange Grado to play well with the flat pads (imo), they sounded muffled.


----------



## joseph69

I agree they do sound a bit muffled with the (S) cushions. If you want more bass from either the 80/225, or for that matter any SR/RS model, TTVJ flat pads IMO give the most bass but less highs, but also narrow the sound-stage more. IMO the (L) cushions are the ones to go with! And although I've never heard the 225's, I would think they would have a bit more bass than the 80's.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Local shop didn't have any PS500's, looks like I'm gonna need to head into the city if I want to a try a pair of these out.


----------



## swspiers

I'm listening to some training on Treatment Planning at work on my iGrado's.
  
 I am always amazed at how under-rated these portable cans are.  Amazing voice and imaging with spoken word.


----------



## JoeDoe

Happy RS1s!


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Happy RS1s!




  
 happy, happy !!


----------



## flailure

hpiper said:


> Sounds like you are a real DIY person. Have you looked at the stuff Bottlehead sells? Can you, in your opinion, build an even better amp from scratch as it were? Just wondering here, sure sounds like you totally know what you are doing. I got to hear all 3 Bottlehead amps and they all sounded really great, really liked the one they call the SEX amp as it will work with both low and high imp phones and sounded real good. Only problem I would have with it is it is really quite large. Have a hard time finding a place to put it on my desk or headphone/computer table.


 
  
  
 I wouldnt think that I could build one thats better, as I just find schematics online that use the components that I want to use and adapt it to my purposes.  I have just enough skill to follow the dots, and while its a godsend to find a pcb already made of what I'm trying to piece together, most of the time I just point to point most components anyways, or adapt a board or a piece of a board.  I have made my own pcbs....but as anyone who has will say, its very tedious, and the chemicals used arent cheap or easy to work with, but you have no choice sometimes


----------



## hsubox

bassboysam said:


> thedreamthinker said:
> 
> 
> > I depends on how warm you want the sound to be and how much bass (quantity) you want.
> ...


 
  
 Agreed. I find the 225i's to have both more and tighter bass.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

hsubox said:


> Agreed. I find the 225i's to have both more and tighter bass.




The SR80i has more boomy bass, perhaps thats why there seems to be more of it.


----------



## Rauliki

I have a question regarding sr100. I just bought a pair and when I took foams off I saw that right drivers is moving when I push it. Left driver is glued on wrong angle (5 to 10 degrees - left part of the driver is lower, right is higher).
Could it be that Grado made them poorly? 
Is there a way to take drivers of and glue again without destroing cups?


----------



## wormsdriver

rauliki said:


> I have a question regarding sr100. I just bought a pair and when I took foams off I saw that right drivers is moving when I push it. Left driver is glued on wrong angle (5 to 10 degrees - left part of the driver is lower, right is higher).
> Could it be that Grado made them poorly?
> Is there a way to take drivers of and glue again without destroing cups?


 
  
 if you made a considerable investment in these vintage cans, you could always have Grado do the work for you. You can shoot them an email, I suspect they won't charge you much.


----------



## Rauliki

Thanks, but I wouldn't like to send them to US if I have a choice. I would rather buy wood cups and put those drivers in. Cost would be the same.


----------



## BillsonChang007

rauliki said:


> Thanks, but I wouldn't like to send them to US if I have a choice. I would rather buy wood cups and put those drivers in. Cost would be the same.


 
 But I believe Grado will give you a more tidy work as it is after all, their product and they should know better IMO


----------



## Rauliki

> Originally Posted by: *BillsonChang007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> But I believe Grado will give you a more tidy work as it is after all, their product and they should know better IMO


 
 If they would do something strange like exchanging the drivers (ive heard that they have done something like that before) I would have to kill them 
 Ive send package to US few months ago and it's gone. More expensive options would cost too much to consider them.
  
 Speaking of SR100 - nice headphones, better than SR60, but considering the price I have to say SR60 are great. Ive read here that HP black
  star drivers need amps to really shine ( much more than other Grados ) . 

 For me they sound more refined and soundstage is bigger. There is more bass (quality and quantity).


----------



## CH23

rauliki said:


> I have a question regarding sr100. I just bought a pair and when I took foams off I saw that right drivers is moving when I push it. Left driver is glued on wrong angle (5 to 10 degrees - left part of the driver is lower, right is higher).
> Could it be that Grado made them poorly?
> Is there a way to take drivers of and glue again without destroing cups?




I believe i read somewhere that grado used to have the drivers at an angle, so i think that might be the case with these.

Taking the drivers out without causing damage might be possible, but you'd have to know what sort of glue has been used.

You can try and push them out from behind with a screwdriver on the plastic back of the drivers, but i'd be extremely careful.


----------



## fleasbaby

rauliki said:


> If they would do something strange like exchanging the drivers (ive heard that they have done something like that before) I would have to kill them
> Ive send package to US few months ago and it's gone. More expensive options would cost too much to consider them.
> 
> Speaking of SR100 - nice headphones, better than SR60, but considering the price I have to say SR60 are great. Ive read here that HP black
> ...


 
  
 Those black star drivers are incredibly rare and highly sought after. As I understand it, they are the same drivers that were used in the HP1000 headphones.
  
 Keeping the SR100 stock and trying to maintain its vintage would be a priority for me. Carving up my 90's vintage SR80 pinks was one thing...carving up a pair of SR100 is definitely another. Definitely think about emailing Grado and asking them to specifically NOT exchange the drivers but help with the repair...IF they can do the work as it was done back when these were production models...


----------



## BillsonChang007

rauliki said:


> If they would do something strange like exchanging the drivers (ive heard that they have done something like that before) I would have to kill them
> Ive send package to US few months ago and it's gone. More expensive options would cost too much to consider them.
> 
> Speaking of SR100 - nice headphones, better than SR60, but considering the price I have to say SR60 are great. Ive read here that HP black
> ...


 
 what package? @.@ was it from Grado?! 
  


fleasbaby said:


> Those black star drivers are incredibly rare and highly sought after. As I understand it, they are the same drivers that were used in the HP1000 headphones.
> 
> Keeping the SR100 stock and trying to maintain its vintage would be a priority for me. Carving up my 90's vintage SR80 pinks was one thing...carving up a pair of SR100 is definitely another. Definitely think about emailing Grado and asking them to specifically NOT exchange the drivers but help with the repair...IF they can do the work as it was done back when these were production models...


 
 I agree. Grado has excellent after sales service. Been through it and very nice people there. 
  
 Haha fleasbaby, I haven't sold my Grado yet T.T CAN'T LET IT GO!!! It's currently with my friend who is enjoying it... Did some mod and I fall in love with it all over again. the urge is strong...


----------



## fleasbaby

billsonchang007 said:


> what package? @.@ was it from Grado?!
> 
> I agree. Grado has excellent after sales service. Been through it and very nice people there.
> 
> Haha fleasbaby, I haven't sold my Grado yet T.T CAN'T LET IT GO!!! It's currently with my friend who is enjoying it... Did some mod and I fall in love with it all over again. the urge is strong...


 
  
 Hehehehehe...you will not be letting them go....you are one of us now...forever. You might as well get you Grado logo tattoo this weekend and get it over with.
  
@Rauliki : on a related note, I see the package you sent me arrived at my local post office this morning. I am hoping to see it this afternoon or tomorrow .


----------



## Rauliki

ch23 said:


> I believe i read somewhere that grado used to have the drivers at an angle, so i think that might be the case with these.
> 
> Taking the drivers out without causing damage might be possible, but you'd have to know what sort of glue has been used.
> 
> You can try and push them out from behind with a screwdriver on the plastic back of the drivers, but i'd be extremely careful.


 

 Only one, right driver is at an angle. I'm not sure how the left driver was, because it's seems it's been a bit loose.
 I'm not sure about the glue, maybe that is hot glue? I never seen it old so I'm only guessing.
 Thanks


----------



## BillsonChang007

fleasbaby said:


> Hehehehehe...you will not be letting them go....you are one of us now...forever. You might as well get you Grado logo tattoo this weekend and get it over with.
> 
> @Rauliki
> : on a related note, I see the package you sent me arrived at my local post office this morning. I am hoping to see it this afternoon or tomorrow .




My friends were like "let it to! Let it go!" So that he can buy and own it :/ but gerhhhhhhhh the urge!!!


----------



## Rauliki

fleasbaby said:


> Those black star drivers are incredibly rare and highly sought after. As I understand it, they are the same drivers that were used in the HP1000 headphones.
> 
> Keeping the SR100 stock and trying to maintain its vintage would be a priority for me. Carving up my 90's vintage SR80 pinks was one thing...carving up a pair of SR100 is definitely another. Definitely think about emailing Grado and asking them to specifically NOT exchange the drivers but help with the repair...IF they can do the work as it was done back when these were production models...


 

 I know, I was looking for 8 months, trying to get them on the ebay, being so close to buy them and was outbid or seller took the auction off.
 Seller wrote that he bought them in 1997 (but were those still available by then? I thought as they were replaced by SR125 in 1993).
  
 I think I will pass for now. I want to have fun with them a little.
  
 I understand ppl writing that headband is uncomfortable - it's so much more true on SR100. I get accustomed to the one on SR60, but this is bad


----------



## Rauliki

billsonchang007 said:


> what package? @.@ was it from Grado?!


 
 I was returning something bought on ebay. It wasn't Grado related 
 I just pointed unreliability of post.


----------



## BillsonChang007

rauliki said:


> I was returning something bought on ebay. It wasn't Grado related
> I just pointed unreliability of post.




Phew! thanks for the clarify! xD


----------



## fleasbaby

billsonchang007 said:


> My friends were like "let it to! Let it go!" So that he can buy and own it :/ but gerhhhhhhhh the urge!!!


 
  
 Sure...let the headphones go...and use the money to get a pair of SR225i instead


----------



## BillsonChang007

fleasbaby said:


> Sure...let the headphones go...and use the money to get a pair of SR225i instead :veryevil:




You sure you don't work for Grado? xP


----------



## fleasbaby

...LMAO...I wish...they wouldn't have me though. I'm not family, and I have a terrible habit of taking my Grados apart all the time.


----------



## Rauliki

billsonchang007 said:


> You sure you don't work for Grado? xP


 

 In some way we all work for Grado. If you come here, you will end with RS1i or maybe even more expensive Grado soon  Sorry for your wallet.
  
 And I thought that SR60 would be enough .. buhahahaha.


----------



## elmoe

Heat the side of the cup with a hair dryer until the glue melts, then you'll be able to pull the driver out. That's the commonly done way for grados with plastic enclosures.


----------



## swspiers

rauliki said:


> In some way we all work for Grado. If you come here, you will end with RS1i or maybe even more expensive Grado soon  Sorry for your wallet.
> 
> And I thought that SR60 would be enough .. buhahahaha.


 
 Naaah.  225i's with the tape mod are pure awesome. No need to upgrade my Grado's any time soon.  Coming up on 3 years owned, and they have outlasted all challengers, including he RS1i.


----------



## j0val

swspiers said:


> Naaah.  225i's with the tape mod are pure awesome. No need to upgrade my Grado's any time soon.  Coming up on 3 years owned, and they have outlasted all challengers, including he RS1i.




What is this tape mod? Just repurchased 225i's and might be interested in modding this time around. I'm also considering going for the ps500, but ideally I want to get the most out of the 225s


----------



## jaywillin

j0val said:


> What is this tape mod? Just repurchased 225i's and might be interested in modding this time around. I'm also considering going for the ps500, but ideally I want to get the most out of the 225s


 

 the tape mod is applying tape,either scotch or electrical  tape around the outside of the pad, a single layer on the flat surface next to the ears
 i preferred electrical tape, gives just the right boost to the low end


----------



## MickeyVee

Here you go..
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/148598/grado-basshead-mod
  
 Quote:


----------



## swspiers

j0val said:


> What is this tape mod? Just repurchased 225i's and might be interested in modding this time around. I'm also considering going for the ps500, but ideally I want to get the most out of the 225s


 
 What Jay wrote.  I have one wrap of electrical tape around the ourside of the pad.
  
 Here is my ultimate heresy on this thread, and in any other thread I would get flamed.  But in my opinion, the tape mod takes the performance of the 225i's to the level of the RS1 with the exception of soundstage, which becomes a bit narrower, to the point that I thought the RS1 was an exceptional waste of money.
  
 There- I wrote it.  I feel better now...


----------



## fleasbaby

*GASP*


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> What Jay wrote.  I have one wrap of electrical tape around the ourside of the pad.
> 
> Here is my ultimate heresy on this thread, and in any other thread I would get flamed.  But in my opinion, the tape mod takes the performance of the 225i's to the level of the RS1 with the exception of soundstage, which becomes a bit narrower, to the point that I thought the RS1 was an exceptional waste of money.
> 
> There- I wrote it.  I feel better now...


 
  
 heresy!!! where's that stake, and a lighter !!


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> What Jay wrote.  I have one wrap of electrical tape around the ourside of the pad.
> 
> Here is my ultimate heresy on this thread, and in any other thread I would get flamed.  But in my opinion, the tape mod takes the performance of the 225i's to the level of the RS1 with the exception of soundstage, which becomes a bit narrower, to the point that I thought the RS1 was an exceptional waste of money.
> 
> There- I wrote it.  I feel better now...


 
 Oh my!!!


----------



## swspiers

fleasbaby said:


> *GASP*


 
 I figure a guy with a Crowley quote in his signature line could handle the blasphemy


----------



## kvtaco17

swspiers said:


> What Jay wrote.  I have one wrap of electrical tape around the ourside of the pad.
> 
> Here is my ultimate heresy on this thread, and in any other thread I would get flamed.  But in my opinion, the tape mod takes the performance of the 225i's to the level of the RS1 with the exception of soundstage, which becomes a bit narrower, to the point that I thought the RS1 was an exceptional waste of money.
> 
> There- I wrote it.  I feel better now...


 
 Lies! lol


----------



## whirlwind

Damn....wish my 225i sounded like my RS1i


----------



## fleasbaby

swspiers said:


> I figure a guy with a Crowley quote in his signature line could handle the blasphemy




Nicely spotted sir


----------



## maltronics

Hey Gents,
  
 I always thought/read that the 80's had more pronounced bass than the 60's, but not according to this: 
 Any ideas?


----------



## squallkiercosa

maltronics said:


> Hey Gents,
> 
> I always thought/read that the 80's had more pronounced bass than the 60's, but not according to this:
> Any ideas?


 
  
 Right now I don't remember who mentioned but measurements below 60hz are not that reliable. I might be wrong


----------



## fenderf4i

squallkiercosa said:


> Right now I don't remember who mentioned but measurements before 60hz are not that reliable. I might be wrong


 
  
  
 I think that might be wrong. The measurements for Audeze headphones is very consistent in the low end, which is easy to see since they're just straight flat all the way down below 10hz.


----------



## kvtaco17

Having owned both sr80's and sr60's I can honestly say the 60's have better bottom end,and less sparkle up top... The 80's seem faster, more controlled and more detailed.


----------



## jaywillin

oh there's a deal on the sale forum, ps1000, $1050,  lord help me resist !!
  
 i will not buy, i will not buy, i will not buy !!!


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> oh there's a deal on the sale forum, ps1000, $1050,  lord help me resist !!
> 
> i will not buy, i will not buy, i will not buy !!!


 
 Jay, check them out, you might like them. I'm still waiting for burn-in, but do initially like them! They're way different than the GS's though, which I know you liked.


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> oh there's a deal on the sale forum, ps1000, $1050,  lord help me resist !!
> 
> i will not buy, i will not buy, i will not buy !!!


Do it jay, do it!


----------



## Oracle

I just bid on them, and they already sold....  Deal of a life time for a huge PS500 lover.


----------



## fenderf4i

There is, however, still a mint pair of PS-500 available on the for sale forum.


----------



## jaywillin

fenderf4i said:


> There is, however, still a mint pair of PS-500 available on the for sale forum.


 

 don't think i haven't noticed ! i always said i'd have another pair


----------



## maltronics

joseph69 said:


> Been listening to Fourplay "Lets touch The Sky" and "The Best Of" for about 2hrs now with the RS's…simply amazing!
> I hope the PS1Ki's amaze me more…almost hard too imagine, but…I'll find out!


 
  
 OMG Joseph, if you like jazz then you have just got to check out this:
  

 Just incredible musicianship, and phenomenal audio quality. 
 Enjoy!


----------



## joseph69

maltronics said:


> OMG Joseph, if you like jazz then you have just got to check out this:
> 
> 
> Just incredible musicianship, and phenomenal audio quality.
> Enjoy!


 
 Oh, OK, I've never heard anything by him/them, but I will definitely check it out, thanks a lot!
 Most of the Fourplay Cd's are also phenomenal audio quality also! Just received "Elixir" by Fourplay today on Cd, so I'm going to do some listening/burning-in with the PS1Ki's…they are far from sounding simply amazing yet, but sounds like they have the potential so far...they need much more burn-in time, so off I go!


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> oh there's a deal on the sale forum, ps1000, $1050,  lord help me resist !!
> 
> i will not buy, i will not buy, i will not buy !!!


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


>


 

 put the popcorn away, they sold fast, and not to me !


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> put the popcorn away, they sold fast, and not to me !


 
  





.......OK
  
 I WAS GIVING YOU ABOUT A 70% CHANCE


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> .......OK
> 
> I WAS GIVING YOU ABOUT A 70% CHANCE


 

 man, $1050, somebody got a sweet deal !


----------



## whirlwind

Yeah, they sure did.


----------



## wormsdriver

rauliki said:


> I have a question regarding sr100. I just bought a pair and when I took foams off I saw that right drivers is moving when I push it. Left driver is glued on wrong angle (5 to 10 degrees - left part of the driver is lower, right is higher).
> Could it be that Grado made them poorly?
> Is there a way to take drivers of and glue again without destroing cups?


 
  


wormsdriver said:


> if you made a considerable investment in these vintage cans, you could always have Grado do the work for you. You can shoot them an email, I suspect they won't charge you much.


 
  


rauliki said:


> Thanks, but I wouldn't like to send them to US if I have a choice. I would rather buy wood cups and put those drivers in. Cost would be the same.


 
 In that case, since the glue is so old... what worked for me with an old pair of sr125 I had, was to simply separate the cups (driver/plastic sleeve and the backside cup/grill) by grabbing each end and squeezing, twisting back and forth and the dried glue started breaking off.
  
 Once I had the cups separated, I used the "barbaric spoon method", where I took a spoon and wedged it along the edge of the plastic sleeve and driver and it worked great for me! The cups stayed in tact and no harm was done to the drivers.
  
I believe I posted some pictures earlier in this thread... I'll try to dig em up for you 
 I found some pics: http://www.head-fi.org/t/649829/grado-sr125-pink-drivers 
  
 and here: http://www.head-fi.org/g/a/754762/post-your-grado-mods/


----------



## Rauliki

Thank you very much


----------



## elmoe

Your safest bet is still the hair dryer in my opinion... pulling/using a spoon can damage the plastic leaving scuff marks and such.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

RS1i is in my house. Very sweet deal online from a great musician-seller in Ontario.


----------



## whirlwind

^ Very Nice ^
  
 Congrats


----------



## maltronics

joseph69 said:


> Oh, OK, I've never heard anything by him/them, but I will definitely check it out, thanks a lot!
> Most of the Fourplay Cd's are also phenomenal audio quality also! Just received "Elixir" by Fourplay today on Cd, so I'm going to do some listening/burning-in with the PS1Ki's…they are far from sounding simply amazing yet, but sounds like they have the potential so far...they need much more burn-in time, so off I go!


 
  
 Fourplay CD's sure do have awesome sonics don't they? We can thank Bob James for that as I believe he is a real shtickler for sound quality! Elixir is a great listen. Enjoy.
  
 And that burn-in process for Grado's is a real pain-in-the-ass isn't it? But it IS real and unfortunately we have to bear the process to truly appreciate the sonic potential of these wonderfully transparent cans! When I first bought my RS1i's I thought to myself What!! I just spent nearly $800.00 for this? With their harsh female vocals/blaring mid-range/muddled bass. I was actually preferring my SR80's to them at the time. I was feeling like Johnny G had ripped me off! But now...after at least approx.150 hours on them, they are just soooo sublimely schweeeet! I love em to death now!
 I hope you enjoy your new PS1k's. Impressions after they break-in please!
 Cheers.


----------



## whirlwind

Good morning...."Gradoholics"
  
 Don't let life "get you down" !
  
 Great band having great fun with one sexy raspy voice


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Good morning...."Gradoholics"
> 
> Don't let life "get you down" !
> 
> Great band having great fun with one sexy raspy voice





 a good morning indeed, there's something in the air, it feels like another grado may be in store for me today !!


----------



## whirlwind

I am guessing PS500......if it makes you feel better.....I am getting closer to caving too!


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> I am guessing PS500......if it makes you feel better.....I am getting closer to caving too!


 

 could be, unless somebody wants to sell another ps1000 for a grand !!
 there's a couple of ways i may go, maybe its a good day for surprises !   lol    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hmmmmmmmm


----------



## whirlwind

aw man....I only go one way


----------



## jaywillin

i know of at least one guitarist that can trade licks with mr bonamasa , here's an oldie, but a goodie !!


----------



## jaywillin

dickie's no slouch either ! it feels like a ABB day to me !
  

  
  
 and the master !!


----------



## whirlwind

^^  Nice ^^


----------



## rodweb

*18 Headphone Brands Ranked from Worst to First*
http://time.com/74886/best-headphones/

Grado is the 2#


----------



## wormsdriver

^^very cool, thanks for sharing!
  
 I don't know about everybody else, but that's one thing I like about this thread, people are actually listening and enjoying music!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 here's what I was listening to atm:

  
 too bad I couldn't find a better version.


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> ^^very cool, thanks for sharing!
> 
> I don't know about everybody else, but that's one thing I like about this thread, people are actually listening and enjoying music!
> 
> ...





 music's what its all about ain't it ??  and good music can transcend poor audio/video,


----------



## BillsonChang007

rodweb said:


> *18 Headphone Brands Ranked from Worst to First*
> http://time.com/74886/best-headphones/
> 
> Grado is the 2#


 
 they deserve it xD Excellent headphone!


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> ^^very cool, thanks for sharing!
> 
> I don't know about everybody else, but that's one thing I like about this thread, people are actually listening and enjoying music!
> 
> ...





  great stuff......its all about enjoying the music and not dissecting the gear.......Grados are just pure fun........smile and enjoy.


----------



## UNIFi

Great ranking article...not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I can't be the only one who finds ranking overall companies in that manner utterly pointless and misleading.
  
 Anyway, the Bushmills arrived, I will be taking it on holiday with me to listen to exclusively! Heading out tomorrow! Initial 30 minute listen was good, nice mid range centric sound - Van Halen II sounded ace on them. Can't wait to listen some more after nightshift.


----------



## whirlwind

unifi said:


> Great ranking article...not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Congrats on those, Bushmills


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> music's what its all about ain't it ??  and good music can transcend poor audio/video,


 
  
  


whirlwind said:


> great stuff......its all about enjoying the music and not dissecting the gear.......Grados are just pure fun........smile and enjoy.


 





x2


----------



## joseph69

elmoe said:


> Your safest bet is still the hair dryer in my opinion... pulling/using a spoon can damage the plastic leaving scuff marks and such.


 
 +1 without a doubt! The spoon method is just a very fast way to damage your driver/earcups plastic, its the most ridiculous way I've read to do this. Just use a blow dryer "patiently" and you will have no problems.
  


maltronics said:


> Fourplay CD's sure do have awesome sonics don't they? We can thank Bob James for that as I believe he is a real shtickler for sound quality! Elixir is a great listen. Enjoy.
> 
> And that burn-in process for Grado's is a real pain-in-the-ass isn't it? But it IS real and unfortunately we have to bear the process to truly appreciate the sonic potential of these wonderfully transparent cans! When I first bought my RS1i's I thought to myself What!! I just spent nearly $800.00 for this? With their harsh female vocals/blaring mid-range/muddled bass. I was actually preferring my SR80's to them at the time. I was feeling like Johnny G had ripped me off! But now...after at least approx.150 hours on them, they are just soooo sublimely schweeeet! I love em to death now!
> I hope you enjoy your new PS1k's. Impressions after they break-in please!
> Cheers.


 
 Yes, Elixir was very good indeed!
 I felt the same way when I first got the RS's, especially compared to the 80's, but after burn-in like you said, they are amazing, as are the 80's also. The burn-in is a pain, but it is nice when you start hearing the process taking affect. I will definitely leave my impressions after burn-in. The one thing I had to do so far due too the bass, was change the tubes in the WA6 too the thinner sounding tubes I own, until the bass gets tightens/controlled more. The sound-stage is opening a bit, and also the carity/detail is trying too get through (here and there, a little at a time). I'm going to give them all the time they need, because so far for my tastes (but different) I can hear these could possibly have a very good potential for me. Thanks.


jaywillin said:


> could be, unless somebody wants to sell another ps1000 for a grand !!
> there's a couple of ways i may go, maybe its a good day for surprises !   lol
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I can't wait for the surprise!


----------



## bpcans

canadianmaestro said:


> RS1i is in my house. Very sweet deal online from a great musician-seller in Ontario.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Congratulations sir, I know you'll enjoy them a lot.


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> +1 without a doubt! The spoon method is just a very fast way to damage your driver/earcups plastic, its the most ridiculous way I've read to do this. Just use a blow dryer "patiently" and you will have no problems.


 
 The reason I brought this up was because when the glue is in that condition, I don't think it'll melt.


----------



## fleasbaby

wormsdriver said:


> The reason I brought this up was because when the glue is in that condition, I don't think it'll melt.


 
  
 In my experience this is true. The older Grados are always harder to disassemble because the glue has gone rock solid.


----------



## joseph69

I didn't mean any harshness toward you, or anyone. Its just that this seems like a good way too do some damage. The little heat should still do the trick. Sorry if this seemed directed toward you, it definitely was'nt (sorry).


----------



## Rauliki

wormsdriver said:


> The reason I brought this up was because when the glue is in that condition, I don't think it'll melt.


 
  
 I think the outer glue would be very easy to remove.
  


fleasbaby said:


> In my experience this is true. The older Grados are always harder to disassemble because the glue has gone rock solid.


 
 That's what i'm afraid of. I will remove all the glue that looks like it will be easily taken off, and then try to heat it up slowly.
  
 Btw. Do people put hot glue inside the cups or on the sides of the driver when they try to assemble them back?


----------



## fleasbaby

rauliki said:


> I think the outer glue would be very easy to remove.
> 
> That's what i'm afraid of. I will remove all the glue that looks like it will be easily taken off, and then try to heat it up slowly.
> 
> Btw. Do people put hot glue inside the cups or on the sides of the driver when they try to assemble them back?


 
  
 Usually there is no need to put glue between the drivers and the sleeves because the fit is so snug.


----------



## joseph69

rauliki said:


> I think the outer glue would be very easy to remove.
> 
> That's what i'm afraid of. I will remove all the glue that looks like it will be easily taken off, and then try to heat it up slowly.
> 
> Btw. Do people put hot glue inside the cups or on the sides of the driver when they try to assemble them back?


 
 ...


----------



## elmoe

joseph69 said:


> I use hot glue all of the time, but I just put a thin ring at the edge of the driver housing at the open side of the driver, not at the driver end. Also if you want/need to take them apart for any reason, just heat them up again and pull them apart.


 
  
 Yep, that's exactly how I do it too. Makes sure it holds properly but not so much that I can't take em apart again when I need to.


----------



## Rauliki

fleasbaby said:


> Usually there is no need to put glue between the drivers and the sleeves because the fit is so snug.


 

 I think that black star drivers are smaller, I don't see so much glue in my sr60 pair. Maybe (just maybe) if I take glue off, driver will be free. At least one of them is loose. The other one seems to be glued harder (maybe even with other kind of glue), shame it's the one that is at angle.


----------



## Rauliki

joseph69 said:


> I use hot glue all of the time, but I just put a thin ring at the edge of the driver housing at the open side of the driver, not at the driver end. Also if you want/need to take them apart for any reason, just heat them up again and pull them apart.


 

 So you put the glue on outer ring when the driver sits in cups? Won't they move inside if you turn cups upside down?


----------



## JoeDoe

Hey there fellow Grado fans. I just walked at my Masters commencement this morning. Who's got some appropriate song choices for my RS ones?


----------



## fleasbaby

rauliki said:


> I think that black star drivers are smaller, I don't see so much glue in my sr60 pair. Maybe (just maybe) if I take glue off, driver will be free. At least one of them is loose. The other one seems to be glued harder (maybe even with other kind of glue), shame it's the one that is at angle.


 
  
 I suspect you may be right. I was looking at the pictures again, and it looks like there is more room around the driver than you would see on later RS versions...


----------



## Boochie

palmfish said:


> It must be the pads. Mine are new and with regular pads and bass is good - a smidge more than neutral but not bloated or bleeding into mids at all. I really like the treble because with my high freq hearing loss they sound perfectly neutral and clear. Yeah, they are probably too bright for the under 40 crowd


 
  
  


boochie said:


> Maybe the pads, I repositioned the L cushions a bit and that seem to stop most of the vibration.  I just ordered a pair of the original S cushions/pads from B&H Photo.  They should be here in a couple of days.  I'll give them a try and see what happens.  I can live with the highs.  They are crisp and clear.  Sound quality is nothing to write home about but maybe it will improve with the original pads installed.


 
  
 I received the S cushions today from B&H Photo.  Slapped them on and it has solved most of my problems. 
  
 Much more comfortable than the L cushions, IMO.  And, the S cushions have tamed the treble just a bit and brought it back into a more pleasant range.  SQ had improved a bit with the installation of the S cushions.  Still not blown away at the SQ of the grados (this is my first pair) but maybe they will grow on me.  After all, I only paid $38 for them so not in too much of pinch if I decide to sell them.
  
 BTW, the L cushions are going up on eBay.  If anyone is interested, let me know and I'll link you up.


----------



## HPiper

In case anyone else is interested in following Joseph, I was just on Headroom's site and they have some B-stock PS1000 for sale there at a pretty decent discount $1199.


----------



## joseph69

rauliki said:


> So you put the glue on outer ring when the driver sits in cups? Won't they move inside if you turn cups upside down?


 
 I'm sorry, I used the wrong words when I described were I put the glue. Clean ALL of the glue off the driver/cups. Put a thin ring of hot glue around the inside the (CUP), about 3/16"-1/4" from the edge of the (CUP), then slide the driver housing into the cup, this way you will not see any glue or have a mess, and let the glue dry, hot glue dries pretty quickly. Sorry for the wrong description of pieces. I'm going to delete that post!
Do you follow what I'm saying?


----------



## elmoe

joseph69 said:


> I'm sorry, I used the wrong words when I described were I put the glue. Clean ALL of the glue off the driver/cups. Put a thin ring of hot glue around the inside the (CUP), about 3/16"-1/4" from the edge of the (CUP), then slide the driver housing into the cup, this way you will not see any glue or have a mess, and let the glue dry, hot glue dries pretty quickly. Sorry for the wrong description of pieces. I'm going to delete that post!
> Do you follow what I'm saying?


 
  
 lol, funny but I understood your original post the intended way... Guess it takes some Grado modding to get used to where the glue goes. Hard to put it anywhere else anyway.


----------



## joseph69

elmoe said:


> lol, funny but I understood your original post the intended way... Guess it takes some Grado modding to get used to where the glue goes. Hard to put it anywhere else anyway.


 
 Got my pieces mixed up there for a minute…even fooled you, lol!
 If you put the glue on the driver housing then slide it into the cup, the glue winds up at the edge of the cup because of the tight fit... making a very sloppy mess!


----------



## elmoe

joseph69 said:


> Got my pieces mixed up there for a minute…even fooled you, lol!
> If you put the glue on the driver housing then slide it into the cup, the glue winds up at the edge of the cup because of the tight fit... making a very sloppy mess!


 
  
 Yeah I had the way I did it (which obviously is glue in the cup) in my head when reading your post and didn't pick up on it!


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Nice Thread, my Grado RS2i with G cushions sounds so great, I tested also Beyerdynamic T90, Sennheiser HD 700 and AKG K712 PRO but with the RS2i I'm in love classical music listening. I hope I can test one day the GS1000i


----------



## hsubox

canadianmaestro said:


> RS1i is in my house. Very sweet deal online from a great musician-seller in Ontario.


 
  
 Very cool! Congrats, and enjoy,


----------



## joseph69

elmoe said:


> Yeah I had the way I did it (which obviously is glue in the cup) in my head when reading your post and didn't pick up on it!


 
 I had it in my head too, but it didn't come out that way when I  posted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Glad you knew what I meant anyway!


----------



## joseph69

h1f1add1cted said:


> Nice Thread, my Grado RS2i with G cushions sounds so great, I tested also Beyerdynamic T90, Sennheiser HD 700 and AKG K712 PRO but with the RS2i I'm in love classical music listening. I hope I can test one day the GS1000i


 
 Congratulations, enjoy them!
  


canadianmaestro said:


> RS1i is in my house. Very sweet deal online from a great musician-seller in Ontario.


 
 Very nice!!!


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> In case anyone else is interested in following Joseph, I was just on Headroom's site and they have some B-stock PS1000 for sale there at a pretty decent discount $1199.


 

 yeah, i saw them too, thats a super deal


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Hey there fellow Grado fans. I just walked at my Masters commencement this morning. Who's got some appropriate song choices for my RS ones?


 

 congrats mr doe !!
  
 how's this


----------



## MickeyVee

Nice! Listening to mine right now  Enjoy!!
 Quote:


canadianmaestro said:


> RS1i is in my house. Very sweet deal online from a great musician-seller in Ontario.


----------



## whirlwind

joedoe said:


> Hey there fellow Grado fans. I just walked at my Masters commencement this morning. Who's got some appropriate song choices for my RS ones?


 

 Congratulations.


----------



## markm1

Grado metalheads, I know you are out there, I submit the new Triptykon album sounds great on Grados.


----------



## HPiper

Hmmmm, I am wondering now why it is that most people praise the HD600 as being a particularly revealing headphone. Reason is, it happened again today. I was listening to a track (The Band-Greatest Hits) on my HD600 and on the second track I heard something that sounded pretty much like somebody shaking some chains or something, it just sounded like metal, hitting metal and very harsh sounding. So, as usual, I grab my Sr325is phones, listen to the same track and lo and behold, I instantly said, "Oh, thats somebody playing a tamborine and they are hitting it too hard and too close to the microphone." Listened again on my Rs2i and confirmed that is exactly what it was. I have yet to hear a more detail oriented headphone that the higher end Grado's. If I ever do I'll let you guys know what it is, but as of now I still haven't heard one. Maybe I need to get a good pair of Stax or some Audeze LCD3's or something of that nature/price range. Not that anybody needs that kind of resolution, just saying.


----------



## mcandmar

I found the same with my HD650's, they sound like a good sound system playing in the next room. I have just bought a pair of HE-500's and its the first time i have heard anything that can surpass the Grados in detail and resolution.  I can highly recommend them to any Grado lover, they are damn heavy though.


----------



## kvtaco17

markm1 said:


> Grado metalheads, I know you are out there, I submit the new Triptykon album sounds great on Grados.




 Nice pick!
  
 I myself love all things metal... been on a folk metal binge lately...
  

  
 Excellent on my PS500 and modded SR225i


----------



## markm1

kvtaco17 said:


> Nice pick!
> 
> I myself love all things metal... been on a folk metal binge lately...
> 
> ...





 Folk metal! sweet. Looking forward to that new Agalloch....I rock the SR 225i as well-just the tap mod....but it takes me where I want to go


----------



## kvtaco17

markm1 said:


> Folk metal! sweet. Looking forward to that new Agalloch....I rock the SR 225i as well-just the tap mod....but it takes me where I want to go


 
 I am also looking forward to that!
  
 Nothing wrong with the SR225i... it works well with a lot of things and can be modded to do almost anything.


----------



## markm1

kvtaco17 said:


> I am also looking forward to that!
> 
> Nothing wrong with the SR225i... it works well with a lot of things and can be modded to do almost anything.


 

 Yeah-I'd love to get an RS1i one day. But there are too many other stereo upgrades that are taking priority.......mostly a speaker system guy. But, sometimes nothing gives you that intimacy and detail of a nice recording with HP's. That, and, uh extreme metal and the wife.....not so much


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> I didn't mean any harshness toward you, or anyone. Its just that this seems like a good way too do some damage. The little heat should still do the trick. Sorry if this seemed directed toward you, it definitely was'nt (sorry).


 
 no offense taken
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
  
 And here's one for all you metal heads!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## uncletim

joedoe said:


> Absolutely. The SM 64 has a lot in common with the RS1.


 
 have the SM64 plugged into my iBasso DX90 and not getting it yet. of course the included tips are not great, only the larger foam tips make a seal for me, but the treble is not there. I just switched to my RS1s and sounds great. SM64s are really dark sounding in my ears. waiting on some new tips at this point.
  
 still loving the ol' buttoned RS1s!


----------



## JoeDoe

mingus said:


> have the SM64 plugged into my iBasso DX90 and not getting it yet. of course the included tips are not great, only the larger foam tips make a seal for me, but the treble is not there. I just switched to my RS1s and sounds great. SM64s are really dark sounding in my ears. waiting on some new tips at this point.
> 
> still loving the ol' buttoned RS1s!




I agree with your first thoughts. Depending on what size you need, I'll send you a pair of the westone star tips I use for free. Much better than the foams.


----------



## uncletim

joedoe said:


> I agree with your first thoughts. Depending on what size you need, I'll send you a pair of the westone star tips I use for free. Much better than the foams.


 
 thank you for the offer, I just ordered 5 pairs of the star tips assorted sizes and some Audeo silicone tips. will have those tuesday. after shoving the foam tips on harder getting a bit better highs, less bass tho.
  
 hard to believe how bad the included tips are.


----------



## Rauliki

joseph69 said:


> I'm sorry, I used the wrong words when I described were I put the glue. Clean ALL of the glue off the driver/cups. Put a thin ring of hot glue around the inside the (CUP), about 3/16"-1/4" from the edge of the (CUP), then slide the driver housing into the cup, this way you will not see any glue or have a mess, and let the glue dry, hot glue dries pretty quickly. Sorry for the wrong description of pieces. I'm going to delete that post!
> Do you follow what I'm saying?


 
 Now it's clear. I recalculated inches to mm 
 Thank you very much.


----------



## whirlwind

Sunday morning wake up call.
  
 Coffee....check.
  
 Rs1i......check
  
 Black Country Communion......check


----------



## TheDreamthinker

mcandmar said:


> I found the same with my HD650's, they sound like a good sound system playing in the next room. I have just bought a pair of HE-500's and its the first time i have heard anything that can surpass the Grados in detail and resolution.  I can highly recommend them to any Grado lover, they are damn heavy though.


 
  
 Interesting...would you care to elaborate? 
  
 From what I have heard, HiFimans are supposed to be quite darker.


----------



## jaywillin

this is how some of us wake up down south on a beautiful sunday morning
  

  
 and after the first cup of coffee, we pick up the pace just a bit


----------



## whirlwind

How about an albert King tune....with a couple Les Paul's


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> How about an albert King tune....with a couple Les Paul's
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 well played sir !


----------



## bpcans

Way to kick it off ww and jay. Especially nice to hear "Blue Sky" live again.


----------



## jaywillin

how's about a little country flavor !!???!!??


----------



## whirlwind

^ +1 ^
  
 I remember my father playing Johnny Cash.....endlessly......what a great talent.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

If y'all want some more music to listen to on your Grados, check out this playlist I made on Spotify.  It's 100% rock, 95% classic rock I'd say.  230+ songs, and I add to it every day. I tell people I'll listen to anything, but this is just about all I listen to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The Lord's Music


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Just as a matter of interest.....does anybody know where Grado Labs sources it's drivers?


----------



## HPiper

thedreamthinker said:


> Just as a matter of interest.....does anybody know where Grado Labs sources it's drivers?


 

 If by source you mean buy, they make all their own drivers, they don't buy them from anybody, which probably accounts for the variation between two phones of the exact same model that people have found.


----------



## bpcans

I'm listening to Larry Carlton's "Last Night" album this morning and being amazed at the RS1's ability to resolve detail and the nuances of a live performance. Though I think my critical listening skills are better in the morning than at the end of the day when I tend to crank it up just so I can relax.


----------



## orangecr

papasmurf6768 said:


> If y'all want some more music to listen to on your Grados, check out this playlist I made on Spotify.  It's 100% rock, 95% classic rock I'd say.  230+ songs, and I add to it every day. I tell people I'll listen to anything, but this is just about all I listen to :veryevil:
> The Lord's Music



Good job. You have +1 follower!


----------



## mcandmar

thedreamthinker said:


> Interesting...would you care to elaborate?
> 
> From what I have heard, HiFimans are supposed to be quite darker.


 
  
 From what i have read the only one in the range that could be considered in any way dark is the HE-400, the 500 certainly is not, vs my Ms-Pro's i initially found them lighter in the bass end of the scale as they are an extremely neutral sounding headphone.  I hate to use the old cliche but i am hearing things clearly with these i have never heard or noticed before with the Grados, and they are a much faster headphone too.  Put it this way if you have the Grados upfront clear presentation on one end of the scale, and the HD650's dark and recessed presentation on the other, the HE-500 is right up there with the high end Grados, technically a bit above them too.


----------



## swspiers

joedoe said:


> Hey there fellow Grado fans. I just walked at my Masters commencement this morning. Who's got some appropriate song choices for my RS ones?


 

 +1000
  
 I will begin my Masters after the first of the year.  Congratulations!


----------



## JoeDoe

swspiers said:


> +1000
> 
> I will begin my Masters after the first of the year.  Congratulations!




Haha thank you! Good luck with yours. All the members of the Grado family that I've owned have largely been responsible for my late night study sanity!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

hpiper said:


> If by source you mean buy, they make all their own drivers, they don't buy them from anybody, which probably accounts for the variation between two phones of the exact same model that people have found.


 
  
 Interesting, I never knew that. Thanks.
  
 I just ask because I spent more than an hour in a Audio-Technica Concept store and found ATs to sound quite similar to Grados.
 (even knowing that they obviously use different hardware)
   
 Quote:


mcandmar said:


> From what i have read the only one in the range that could be considered in any way dark is the HE-400, the 500 certainly is not, vs my Ms-Pro's i initially found them lighter in the bass end of the scale as they are an extremely neutral sounding headphone.  I hate to use the old cliche but i am hearing things clearly with these i have never heard or noticed before with the Grados, and they are a much faster headphone too.  Put it this way if you have the Grados upfront clear presentation on one end of the scale, and the HD650's dark and recessed presentation on the other, the HE-500 is right up there with the high end Grados, technically a bit above them too.


 
  
 Now that makes me what to audition them right now.


----------



## fleasbaby

thedreamthinker said:


> Interesting, I never knew that. Thanks.


 
  
 It was an endless source of debate and resulted in at least one locked thread....LOL...anyway, John is always quoted as saying they do it all in house. I believe him too, as I saw footage of them making their needles for record players. If they are able to do that, I think they are able to make a driver...


----------



## ferday

listening to the beautiful re-master of Slint-Spiderland
  
 anyone interested in where post-rock started, this is a great place to start and one of the 1000 albums to hear before you die!  a quick DR check shows DR13 average...not bad for a re-master!


----------



## sinnottj

ferday said:


> listening to the beautiful re-master of Slint-Spiderland
> 
> anyone interested in where post-rock started, this is a great place to start and one of the 1000 albums to hear before you die!  a quick DR check shows DR13 average...not bad for a re-master!


 

 Good morning, captain!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

fleasbaby said:


> It was an endless source of debate and resulted in at least one locked thread....LOL...anyway, John is always quoted as saying they do it all in house. I believe him too, as I saw footage of them making their needles for record players. If they are able to do that, I think they are able to make a driver...


 
  
 I only know of the 'Grado always uses the same driver' debate.


----------



## elmoe

thedreamthinker said:


> I only know of the 'Grado always uses the same driver' debate.


 
  
 It was confirmed by Grado that all their headphones use different drivers...


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Man, I am falling in love with Led Zeppelin all over again. Songs I used to think I didn't like now sound awesome! These guys are absolutely insane.


----------



## HPiper

papasmurf6768 said:


> Man, I am falling in love with Led Zeppelin all over again. Songs I used to think I didn't like now sound awesome! These guys are absolutely insane.


 

 I just recently got a new boxed set of Led Zepplin, after I burned them to my PC I counted to see just how many cd I have now...17 cd's by them and counting. Only other artist that even comes close is SRV.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

hpiper said:


> I just recently got a new boxed set of Led Zepplin, after I burned them to my PC I counted to see just how many cd I have now...17 cd's by them and counting. Only other artist that even comes close is SRV.


 
  
 What's your favorite album? Mine's gotta be IV, but I also love II, III, and HotH.
  
 And I... And Presence... Oh and ITTOD and Physical Graffiti are good too.


----------



## fleasbaby

papasmurf6768 said:


> What's your favorite album? Mine's gotta be IV, but I also love II, III, and HotH.
> 
> And I... And Presence... Oh and ITTOD and Physical Graffiti are good too.


 

 LOL...it's II all the way for me. No matter where my musical wanderings take me, I always have time to get the Led out...


----------



## HPiper

papasmurf6768 said:


> What's your favorite album? Mine's gotta be IV, but I also love II, III, and HotH.
> 
> And I... And Presence... Oh and ITTOD and Physical Graffiti are good too.


 

 The box set I just got is called "Remasters" a 2disc set with an interview disk. What drew me to this one was all the re-masters were done under Jimmy Paige's supervision, so I am thinking, like it or not, this is the way they intended for these to sound. I have to admit, they sound pretty good too. I have to repeat the old cliche', I am hearing things I never even knew were there before. He brought a lot of the guitar accompaniment's that he recorded up in the mix so you can hear them now and it some cases he brought up Robert Plants vocals a bit so the words are a lot clearer now. All in all a good effort.


----------



## elmoe

It's always interesting to see which Zeppelin album others like best! My favorite has to be I.


----------



## whirlwind

papasmurf6768 said:


> Man, I am falling in love with Led Zeppelin all over again. Songs I used to think I didn't like now sound awesome! These guys are absolutely insane.


 

 Yes, they absolutely were an amazing band, one of my all time favs.
  
 Led Zep II is my fav.....but there is not a bad one in the bunch.


----------



## UNIFi

The Bushmills is really growing on me. While compared to my closed flagships, it may be found wanting in some technical regards, it is just so bloody fun. Its not too shabby for electronic music, but really is great for my rock and metal stuff. Van Halen has rarely sounded as good - as with many other old rock albums. Overall I'd say the Bushmills are somewhat neutral/slightly dark_ in terms of the treble_, with a noticeable peak in the upper mids somewhere. This sometimes results in a harsh/grating edge on certain recordings with excess energy in the region, but adds excitement to other albums. The bass is pretty strong in the mid bass and upper bass area, the strongest Grado I've heard in this area in terms of weight. Still the lower bass reaches are rather weak compared to a number of my stable. The midrange is very clear and detailed, but cannot compete with the DX1000 in this regard.
 Once you switch to the G-Cushions the bass rolls off and becomes rather weak for my tastes, however the imaging and soundstage improves very dramatically - in this regard it is no longer blown out of the water by higher end headphones - but still surpassed. The treble picks up a fair bit, and I'd describe it as north of neutral, while the mids weaken some, as well as having the ragged edge of the peak enhanced for better or worse. I found a winning formula with the G-Cush that makes them basically sound very similar to the S-Cush, but with the soundstaging and imaging of the G-Cush. Foobar has a CD-De-emphasis plugin which darkens the sound somewhat, will all my other headphones it sounds god awful, but by some luck the Grado sounds remarkably good with it on - at least for my tastes.
 With the plugin on I'd describe them as very flat headphones, with a slight bump in the treble and mid bass. Fairly large stage, strong imaging and highly detailed.
 Clearly its folly to expect it to contend in some regards with higher price and higher level headphones, but it sure is a blast and is helping me rediscover many old rock albums. It makes me interested to move up the chain in SQ to something like the PS500, MS Pro or PS1000.


----------



## whirlwind

unifi said:


> The Bushmills is really growing on me. While compared to my closed flagships, it may be found wanting in some technical regards, it is just so bloody fun. Its not too shabby for electronic music, but really is great for my rock and metal stuff. Van Halen has rarely sounded as good - as with many other old rock albums. Overall I'd say the Bushmills are somewhat neutral/slightly dark_ in terms of the treble_, with a noticeable peak in the upper mids somewhere. This sometimes results in a harsh/grating edge on certain recordings with excess energy in the region, but adds excitement to other albums. The bass is pretty strong in the mid bass and upper bass area, the strongest Grado I've heard in this area in terms of weight. Still the lower bass reaches are rather weak compared to a number of my stable. The midrange is very clear and detailed, but cannot compete with the DX1000 in this regard.
> Once you switch to the G-Cushions the bass rolls off and becomes rather weak for my tastes, however the imaging and soundstage improves very dramatically - in this regard it is no longer blown out of the water by higher end headphones - but still surpassed. The treble picks up a fair bit, and I'd describe it as north of neutral, while the mids weaken some, as well as having the ragged edge of the peak enhanced for better or worse. I found a winning formula with the G-Cush that makes them basically sound very similar to the S-Cush, but with the soundstaging and imaging of the G-Cush. Foobar has a CD-De-emphasis plugin which darkens the sound somewhat, will all my other headphones it sounds god awful, but by some luck the Grado sounds remarkably good with it on - at least for my tastes.
> Clearly its folly to expect it to contend in some regards with higher price and higher level headphones, but it sure is a blast and is helping me rediscover many old rock albums. It makes me interested to move up the chain in SQ to something like the PS500, MS Pro or PS1000.


 

 Nice little review....glad you like them.


----------



## JoeDoe

Hey fellas, just out of curiosity, have any of y'all visited Grado labs?


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Hey fellas, just out of curiosity, have any of y'all visited Grado labs?


 

 i think somebody here has, i can't remember who though, maybe joseph ??


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i think somebody here has, i can't remember who though, maybe joseph ??


 
 Yes, it was me.
 I wanted the buy some (G) cushions to try with my 325is's, and I was in Brooklyn so I called and they let me come there to buy them…but I was only in the receptionist office on the ground level.
 From the outside, you would never know it was Grado Labs. Someone else posted pic's of the store front, but I don't remember who.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Yes, it was me.
> I wanted the buy some (G) cushions to try with my 325is's, and I was in Brooklyn so I called and they let me come there to buy them…but I was only in the receptionist office on the ground level.
> From the outside, you would never know it was Grado Labs. Someone else posted pic's of the store front, but I don't remember who.


 

 yeah, its just a brownstone isn't it ?


----------



## Amictus

While we are asking Gradocentric questions... has anyone here tried Grado cartridges? I am researching for the purchase of a new turntable/arm/cartridge.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> yeah, its just a brownstone isn't it ?


 
 No, its just a store front.


----------



## jaywillin

amictus said:


> While we are asking Gradocentric questions... has anyone here tried Grado cartridges? I am researching for the purchase of a new turntable/arm/cartridge.


 

 i had a gold back in the day, very nice


----------



## Amictus

jaywillin said:


> i had a gold back in the day, very nice


 
 What was good about it? There are lots of bad things said about build quality, so I am a bit cautious - however, I would want a cartridge with soul which makes instruments and voices sound like they sound, and not like plastic.


----------



## bbophead

joseph69 said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, its just a brownstone isn't it ?
> ...


 
 These are typical "brownstones" http://www.google.com/search?q=brownstone&client=safari&rls=en&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=s4ZeU-L0EdKK8AGlsoD4CA&ved=0CEsQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=604
  
 I believe that they build their headphones and cartridges in a brownstone so it's not just a storefront, it's their factory.  In fact, I don't believe they acturally sell their stuff at this location.


----------



## joseph69

bbophead said:


> These are typical "brownstones" http://www.google.com/search?q=brownstone&client=safari&rls=en&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=s4ZeU-L0EdKK8AGlsoD4CA&ved=0CEsQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=604
> 
> I believe that they build their headphones and cartridges in a brownstone so it's not just a storefront, it's their factory.  In fact, I don't believe they acturally sell their stuff at this location.


 
 Yes, those photos are "brownstones". But the building I went to (4614-7th Ave Brooklyn, N.Y.) was a store front…it was no "brownstone", that for sure!


----------



## fenderf4i

joseph69 said:


> Yes, those photos are "brownstones". But the building I went to (4614-7th Ave Brooklyn, N.Y.) was a store front…it was no "brownstone", that for sure!





That's their factory as well.


----------



## joseph69

fenderf4i said:


> That's their factory as well.


 
 Oh, so your saying they have more than one factory?


----------



## fenderf4i

joseph69 said:


> Oh, so your saying they have more than one factory?


 
  
  
 No, the building on 7th Ave is their factory.


----------



## bbophead

joseph69 said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > These are typical "brownstones" http://www.google.com/search?q=brownstone&client=safari&rls=en&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=s4ZeU-L0EdKK8AGlsoD4CA&ved=0CEsQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=604
> ...


 
 When you say storefront, do you mean it's a Grado store?


----------



## joseph69

fenderf4i said:


> No, the building on 7th Ave is their factory.


 
 Exactly, and it is not a "brownstone" in any way.
 I thought you were saying they also have another factory location, in a "brownstone" besides the one I went to.


----------



## fenderf4i

joseph69 said:


> Exactly, and it is not a "brownstone" in any way.
> I thought you were saying they also have another factory location, in a "brownstone" besides the one I went to.


 
  
  
 Ahhh, no. Everything is in that little apartment!


----------



## joseph69

bbophead said:


> When you say storefront, do you mean it's a Grado store?


 
 No, its their factory which is a 2 story building, which looks like a store front, not a factory…but they do not sell anything out of there, they just happen to let me come buy too pick up the cushions.


----------



## joseph69

fenderf4i said:


> Ahhh, no. Everything is in that little apartment!


 
 Right!


----------



## bbophead

More like a townhouse.
  
 Here's a video most of us have seen.  I watched it again with pleasure.
  
 http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/27/tc-makers-a-walk-through-the-amazing-townhouse-that-grado-labs-calls-home/


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

You think they would let me try out some of their headphones if I stopped by? I could see myself taking a day trip if I got to listen to every Grado there is.


----------



## joseph69

bbophead said:


> More like a townhouse.
> 
> Here's a video most of us have seen.  I watched it again with pleasure.
> 
> http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/27/tc-makers-a-walk-through-the-amazing-townhouse-that-grado-labs-calls-home/


 
 Yeah, thats the building…I forgot too mention all the graffiti!
 Also, I've never saw that video, pretty cool, thanks for the post!


----------



## joseph69

papasmurf6768 said:


> You think they would let me try out some of their headphones if I stopped by? I could see myself taking a day trip if I got to listen to every Grado there is.


 
 I doubt it, When I first asked to stop by for the cushions the receptionist said no, them told me to hold on, and then got back on the phone and told me I could stop by. And after seeing this video, I realize John Grado also opened the door and let me in, but up until now I didn't know it was him, I thought it might have been, but I wasn't sure, and wasn't going to ask.


----------



## markm1

RE: Led Zeppelin.
  
 Big Zep fan. I read Jimmy Page was set to remaster their entire discograhpy last year as big expensive box sets-for each album-maybe like the King Crimson Seven Wilson remasters which I'm too cheap to buy, but should...In fact if you go to the LZ website, it looks like the first three albums  as box sets are available for preorder. I'll be curious to hear if the infamous non audiophile sound has been improved. Ah well-the music can't be beat!
  
 Celebration Day-the 2012 reuniion concert w/ Jason B on drums is killer...they rhearsed and really got it right. Jimmy Page's voice has held up suprisingly well.
  
 My 2 C's


----------



## jaywillin

amictus said:


> What was good about it? There are lots of bad things said about build quality, so I am a bit cautious - however, I would a cartridge with soul which makes instruments and voices sound like they sound, and not like plastic.


 

 actually i should have prefaced my comment with " i don't have much experience with turntables, phone cartridges"  it worked and sounded nice, but that was mayne 15yrs ago or more


----------



## TheDreamthinker

bbophead said:


> More like a townhouse.
> 
> Here's a video most of us have seen.  I watched it again with pleasure.
> 
> http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/27/tc-makers-a-walk-through-the-amazing-townhouse-that-grado-labs-calls-home/




It's always nice to watch the product one is using right now, being made.


----------



## bbophead

thedreamthinker said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > More like a townhouse.
> ...


 
 I like it that everyone at Grado seems to give a damn.  They're proud to make them and we're proud to own them.


----------



## jaywillin

there are two pairs of gs1k's on ebay, anyone bidding on either of them ? i may go hard after one of them


----------



## whirlwind

markm1 said:


> RE: Led Zeppelin.
> 
> Big Zep fan. I read Jimmy Page was set to remaster their entire discograhpy last year as big expensive box sets-for each album-maybe like the King Crimson Seven Wilson remasters which I'm too cheap to buy, but should...In fact if you go to the LZ website, it looks like the first three albums  as box sets are available for preorder. I'll be curious to hear if the infamous non audiophile sound has been improved. Ah well-the music can't be beat!
> 
> ...


 

 I agree....celebration day reunion concert was great.


----------



## swspiers

Afternoon Grado food for the Stoner/Doom crowd: Elder performing Dead Roots Stirring.
  
 Actually, if you're just a fan of good ol' hard rock, these guys are amazing.  Zeppelin fans should be able to dig this, too.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

bbophead said:


> I like it that everyone at Grado seems to give a damn.  They're proud to make them and we're proud to own them.


 
  
 Grado Labs seems more like a family than an actual business. 
 In contrast to other 'companies' like Sennheiser, Audio-Technica or HiFiman, Grado Labs doesn't aim for market share. 
 They have a solid and loyal following (us), that makes them more relatable.
  
 I think that apart from the house-sound, Grados also have a vintage, hand-made feel, that make us love them so much.


----------



## maltronics

boochie said:


> I received the S cushions today from B&H Photo.  Slapped them on and it has solved most of my problems.
> 
> Much more comfortable than the L cushions, IMO.  And, the S cushions have tamed the treble just a bit and brought it back into a more pleasant range.  SQ had improved a bit with the installation of the S cushions.  Still not blown away at the SQ of the grados (this is my first pair) but maybe they will grow on me.  After all, I only paid $38 for them so not in too much of pinch if I decide to sell them.
> 
> BTW, the L cushions are going up on eBay.  If anyone is interested, let me know and I'll link you up.


 
  
 Hey Boochie I was reading that you paid only $38.00 for your SR60i's. Did you mention if they are new or used? Either way, amazing deal! 
 And I maintain that there is NOTHING that comes close to the SQ of the SR60i's for the price! Give em enough burn-in time and they will impress!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

maltronics said:


> Hey Boochie I was reading that you paid only $38.00 for your SR60i's. Did you mention if they are new or used? Either way, amazing deal!
> And I maintain that there is NOTHING that comes close to the SQ of the SR60i's for the price! Give em enough burn-in time and they will impress!


 
  
 $38 means virtually free here on Head-Fi.org


----------



## Boochie

maltronics said:


> Hey Boochie I was reading that you paid only $38.00 for your SR60i's. Did you mention if they are new or used? Either way, amazing deal!
> And I maintain that there is NOTHING that comes close to the SQ of the SR60i's for the price! Give em enough burn-in time and they will impress!




Yeah, they are actually SR 60's (without the i designation) and they were used. The guy on eBay didn't say how long he had them but I assume they should be burned in by now. Paid $38 for them (plus $7 shipping). Bought the original ear pads for $10. Sold the L cushions for $15 last night on eBay. Total I have in them is around $50. 

There okay. Fit comfort is better with the original pads. SQ is okay I guess but a little underwhelming given all the hype. I will probably end up selling them. I figure I can get my money back pretty easy. 

In fact, if anyone is interested, let me know. I'd let them go for what I have in them.


----------



## maltronics

thedreamthinker said:


> $38 means practically free here on Head-Fi.org


 
  
 Ain't that the truth!!
  
 Just bought an SR60i the other day to keep handy by my MBP and they cost me $100 + tax here in Toronto. And that's a deal!
  
 BTW, they now come in a box that is half the size of the original, and there is no window on the lid anymore. 
 The artist rendition "photo" on the box is kinda weird: the left side sort of looks like a regular SR60i, and the right side has some yellowish rim
 on the outside of the driver, and no SR60 badge on the grill. I guess the idea is to show that these are very moddable? 
  
 When I first saw the "photo" I had thought that Grado actually changed the design of the 60, but upon opening the box,
 it is the same ole SR60i. I even emailed Grado to confirm that they did indeed change the box and they replied that they did.
 I was worried for a moment that I had been scammed with a fake model, but all seems OK.


----------



## maltronics

boochie said:


> Yeah, they are actually SR 60's (without the i designation) and they were used. The guy on eBay didn't say how long he had them but I assume they should be burned in by now. Paid $38 for them (plus $7 shipping). Bought the original ear pads for $10. Sold the L cushions for $15 last night on eBay. Total I have in them is around $50.
> 
> There okay. Fit comfort is better with the original pads. SQ is okay I guess but a little underwhelming given all the hype. I will probably end up selling them. I figure I can get my money back pretty easy.
> 
> In fact, if anyone is interested, let me know. I'd let them go for what I have in them.


 
  
 The 60i is supposed to be better/smoother sounding with more prominent bass than the non-i version. 
 I'm loving mine so far right out of the box!


----------



## hsubox

maltronics said:


> The 60i is supposed to be better/smoother sounding with more prominent bass than the non-i version.
> I'm loving mine so far right out of the box!


 
  
 Yeah, the i has the new, deeper airchamber behind the driver.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> there are two pairs of gs1k's on ebay, anyone bidding on either of them ? i may go hard after one of them


 
 Go for it Jay!
 I know you said how you regretted/missed your GS1Ki's, good luck bidding!


----------



## maltronics

maltronics said:


> Ain't that the truth!!
> 
> Just bought an SR60i the other day to keep handy by my MBP and they cost me $100 + tax here in Toronto. And that's a deal!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Here is how the new SR60i box looks:


----------



## joseph69

Thats strange…it gives the appearance of the cups being aluminum or silver.


----------



## hsubox

joseph69 said:


> Thats strange…it gives the appearance of the cups being aluminum or silver.


 

 Or, as they say in New York, "artsy"


----------



## jaywillin

"artsy"  lol


----------



## TheDreamthinker

joseph69 said:


> Thats strange…it gives the appearance of the cups being aluminum or silver.




"Seems they accidently sent me a PS500....oh, it's just a SR60i.."


----------



## joseph69

hsubox said:


> Or, as they say in New York, "artsy"


 
 Lol! It also looks like the cups are different, they don't look mushroomed, they look rounded-in toward the screen.


----------



## whirlwind

I kinda like the new box


----------



## maltronics

joseph69 said:


> Lol! It also looks like the cups are different, they don't look mushroomed, they look rounded-in toward the screen.


 
  
 Weird isn't it?
  
 And what's up with that right earcup! I don't quite get it. In my opinion the drawing is kinda deceiving. I was expecting the phones to have this new look, but nope. Same old.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

So do I.  The insert page with John and his two sons is a nice touch.


----------



## CH23

I know it's not usual that we're discussing the in ear Grados here, but i'd like to ask if anyone has gotten custom ear pieces for their GR10 (or 8) and how that affected their sound?

Getting my ear canals moulded this week to get it done.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

jaywillin said:


> there are two pairs of gs1k's on ebay, anyone bidding on either of them ? i may go hard after one of them


 

 Get the better pair.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> I kinda like the new box


 

 well aren't you the "artsy" one !


----------



## maltronics

canadianmaestro said:


> So do I.  The insert page with John and his two sons is a nice touch.


 
  
 Yes it is. And Grado should be very proud of the business they have built up over 60 years and their designing and hand assembling phono cartridges
 and headphones that we headphone/music lovers want to own!!


----------



## whirlwind

Yes, and I just love that word...."artsy"


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Agree completely. Amazing that Grado still operates out of their own home in Brooklyn. Tradition and craftsmanship. Who needs mass assembly lines and computerized robots?
  
 This is what I call David and Goliath: (joking)


----------



## bpcans

canadianmaestro said:


> Agree completely. Amazing that Grado still operates out of their own home in Brooklyn. Tradition and craftsmanship. Who needs mass assembly lines and computerized robots?
> 
> This is what I call David and Goliath: (joking)
> 
> ...


Nice looking Mutt n' Jeff headphones. Is that a few ounces next to a little over a pound? I'm also looking to find a big mama for my RS1i's. Maybe some LCD-X's, though I'd like to hear the Hifi Man HE-560's first.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

bpcans said:


> Nice looking Mutt n' Jeff headphones. Is that a few ounces next to a little over a pound? I'm also looking to find a big mama for my RS1i's. Maybe some LCD-X's, though I'd like to hear the Hifi Man HE-560's first.


 

 Exactly right. Audeze does it right. Haven't heard any of their new gear. Just LCD2. That was it for me. Finito. No more HPs. Sound is so natural and REAL. LCD2 beats several $2K+ floor speakers for clarity, musicality, and even, dare I say, soundstage imaging. Not kidding. But only when amped right.....
  
 See my headphone page for more fun:
 https://sites.google.com/site/audiomeisterssystem/audio-components/headphones
  
 Be well, my friend.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

bpcans said:


> Nice looking Mutt n' Jeff headphones. Is that a few ounces next to a little over a pound? I'm also looking to find a big mama for my RS1i's. Maybe some LCD-X's, though I'd like to hear the Hifi Man HE-560's first.


 

 Very interested to know your impressions of the HE560, in due time. It's apparently quite a bit lighter than LCD-2. That's the one gripe I have with them. Not SQ. Go figure. PM me in due time to tell all. If HE560 sounds like LCD2....the trigger may be pulled ..... again.
 Thanks.


----------



## kvtaco17

A little after work Grado jam time... yes I'm playing along on my guitar... open cans are awesome to play guitar with when you have no band around to jam with...


----------



## hsubox

maltronics said:


> Weird isn't it?
> 
> And what's up with that right earcup! I don't quite get it. In my opinion the drawing is kinda deceiving. I was expecting the phones to have this new look, but nope. Same old.


 
  
 I wouldn't expect Grado, of all companies, to roll out new looks more than once every 37 years or so, hehe...


----------



## CanadianMaestro

hsubox said:


> I wouldn't expect Grado, of all companies, to roll out new looks more than once every 37 years or so, hehe...


 

 E-mailed John a while back re. new box. He said freight costs were a big burden. Hence the smaller box.
 Practicality above all.


----------



## bpcans

canadianmaestro said:


> Very interested to know your impressions of the HE560, in due time. It's apparently quite a bit lighter than LCD-2. That's the one gripe I have with them. Not SQ. Go figure. PM me in due time to tell all. If HE560 sounds like LCD2....the trigger may be pulled ..... again.
> Thanks.


I'm interested as to what my impressions of the HE560's will be too. Early reviews point to the 560's mids rivaling that of some Grado hp's, with their weight and comfort significantly improved due to a new headband design. I like your website. How do I leave outrageous and nasty comments on it? Lol.


----------



## bbophead

whirlwind said:


> Yes, and I just love that word...."artsy"


 
 I prefer the longer version, artsy fartsy.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

bpcans said:


> I like your website. How do I leave outrageous and nasty comments on it? Lol.


 
  
 thanks. Our webmaster installed a high-pass filter on it. Sorry. All lows get blocked...


----------



## joseph69

maltronics said:


> Weird isn't it?
> 
> And what's up with that right earcup! I don't quite get it. In my opinion the drawing is kinda deceiving. I was expecting the phones to have this new look, but nope. Same old.


 
 Yeah, it can be a bit deceiving…but as long as their Grados its all good!


----------



## swspiers

bpcans said:


> Nice looking Mutt n' Jeff headphones. Is that a few ounces next to a little over a pound? I'm also looking to find a big mama for my RS1i's. Maybe some LCD-X's, though I'd like to hear the Hifi Man HE-560's first.


 

 Yeah, me too.  But I also have my ears out for the Oppo.  Will probably wait for the PM-2 though


----------



## bpcans

swspiers said:


> Yeah, me too.  But I also have my ears out for the Oppo.  Will probably wait for the PM-2 though


I read a couple glowing reviews of the Oppo PM-1's. They'll have to go a long way to surpass the musicality of my Grado hp's though.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

I know I just came in here to get the Led out, but here's my second favorite band:

Pink Floyd – Fearless - 2011 - Remaster
  
 Not my favorite Floyd song, but the amount of depth in this song is insane, and the Grados do an excellent job to compliment it.


----------



## UNIFi

kvtaco17 said:


> A little after work Grado jam time... yes I'm playing along on my guitar... open cans are awesome to play guitar with when you have no band around to jam with...


 
 I'm not the biggest fan of the Thirteen album or the newest, but Endgame was absolutely unbelievable for guitar licks, not the best recording but oh so fun. Probably my favorite Megadeth album after their nest era ended around RIP/Countdown/Youth depending on your tastes.


----------



## kvtaco17

unifi said:


> I'm not the biggest fan of the Thirteen album or the newest, but Endgame was absolutely unbelievable for guitar licks, not the best recording but oh so fun. Probably my favorite Megadeth album after their nest era ended around RIP/Countdown/Youth depending on your tastes.


 
 Thirteen grew on me after a year or so... Supercollider  has its moments but its an average Deth album...


----------



## UNIFi

I think I must be a harder marker for the albums I listen to - having also been around reviewing/critic sites. I hate Super Collider with a passion, and find 13 to be the average forgettable album - but then again I have 5,000 albums in my music collection overall so I don't often get time for something that doesn't stand out too much. Different strokes I guess.


----------



## kvtaco17

unifi said:


> I think I must be a harder marker for the albums I listen to - having also been around reviewing/critic sites. I hate Super Collider with a passion, and find 13 to be the average forgettable album - but then again I have 5,000 albums in my music collection overall so I don't often get time for something that doesn't stand out too much. Different strokes I guess.


 
 Different tastes too! lol I tend to like almost everything... so I'm not the best judge lol


----------



## fleasbaby

Gentle readers, I am usually a man of gentler tastes now that I am beyond the thick stone walls of ****-sure youthful indestructibility that surround your twenties.
  
 I am wandering the plains of my thirties, getting ready to head into the hills of middle age...every once in a while I am possessed of the need to remember the whip of long hair from my head, and the sweaty violence of a mosh pit filled with the pure energy of youth...and nothing tempts me toward these passions more than a pair of Grados and this delightful little ditty...


----------



## whirlwind

AC/DC just kills it, and they have for decades .....never made a bad song and never messed with any ballads......that was against the rules.
  
 These guys would be the SR325i's of the Grado world......Full tilt....balls to the wall....no nonsense rock & roll  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Love you, Angus.....rock on!!


----------



## jaywillin

well, just made a deal for a gs1000 on ebay, its coming from down under , to go with my rs1i from viet nam
  
 hopefully this will be the last time i'll sell something, only to buy it back again !


----------



## JoeDoe

jaywillin said:


> well, just made a deal for a gs1000 on ebay, its coming from down under , to go with my rs1i from viet nam
> 
> hopefully this will be the last time i'll sell something, only to buy it back again !




Ha ha, I love it. You're so worldly Jay!


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Ha ha, I love it. You're so worldly Jay!


 

 hey, if its worth doing, its worth doing BIG !!


----------



## swspiers

fleasbaby said:


> Gentle readers, I am usually a man of gentler tastes now that I am beyond the thick stone walls of ****-sure youthful indestructibility that surround your twenties.
> 
> I am wandering the plains of my thirties, getting ready to head into the hills of middle age...every once in a while I am possessed of the need to remember the whip of long hair from my head, and the sweaty violence of a mosh pit filled with the pure energy of youth...and nothing tempts me toward these passions more than a pair of Grados and this delightful little ditty.


 
 Dude, I'll be 51 next month.  You have a ways to go before you can claim middle age.  If you don't qualify for an AARP card, then get in the back of the line, junior...


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> well, just made a deal for a gs1000 on ebay, its coming from down under , to go with my rs1i from viet nam
> 
> hopefully this will be the last time i'll sell something, only to buy it back again !


 
 I predict......................................................................................
 --......................................................................................  nope!


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Dude, I'll be 51 next month.  You have a ways to go before you can claim middle age.  If you don't qualify for an AARP card, then get in the back of the line, junior...


 

 i qualify for an aarp card, suddenly i feel old !!


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> I predict......................................................................................
> --......................................................................................  nope!


 
  
 you have keen observation skills, you must be some sort of counselor , or therapist
 (i wouldn't bet on myself either)


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> you have keen observation skills, you must be some sort of counselor , or therapist
> (i wouldn't bet on myself either)


 
 Relapse is a natural part of recovery.  Make sure it's therapeutic


----------



## fleasbaby

jaywillin said:


> i qualify for an aarp card, suddenly i feel old !!




LMAO...okay, I will admit, I was a tad dramatic...I haven't listened to anything hard in a while...well, hard-rock anyway...it always sits in the background, waiting to be picked up though...was pleasantly surprised that it still evokes a nice, visceral reaction in me.


----------



## swspiers

fleasbaby said:


> LMAO...okay, I will admit, I was a tad dramatic...I haven't listened to anything hard in a while...well, hard-rock anyway...it always sits in the background, waiting to be picked up though...was pleasantly surprised that it still evokes a nice, visceral reaction in me.


 
 My parents told me almost 40 years ago that I would "out-grow" my hard rock phase.
  
 Hasn't happened yet.  If anything, my tastes keep getting harder and edgier.  Nothing like Sunn 0))))) to shake things loose.


----------



## fleasbaby

swspiers said:


> My parents told me almost 40 years ago that I would "out-grow" my hard rock phase.
> 
> Hasn't happened yet.  If anything, my tastes keep getting harder and edgier.  Nothing like Sunn 0))))) to shake things loose.


 
  
 Nice...this band was a personal favorite for me 15 years ago:


----------



## swspiers

fleasbaby said:


> Nice...this band was a personal favorite for me 15 years ago:


 
 Now that's what I'm talking about, yo!


----------



## jaywillin

how about some hippies doing a little soul music ??


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> hey, if its worth doing, its worth doing BIG !!


 





  Hell yeah.....go BIG or don't go at all!
  
 I scored today too.......Center stage 5 rows back to see Bonamassa in Youngstown, Ohio Nov.22nd with my son.
  
 Also will be up front Nov.20th in Columbus, Ohio......There is a date for Cincinnatti on Nov. 18th.......if I can just find a way to swing that date it will be the trifecta


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Hell yeah.....go BIG or don't go at all!
> 
> I scored today too.......Center stage 5 rows back to see Bonamassa in Youngstown, Ohio Nov.22nd with my son.
> 
> Also will be up front Nov.20th in Columbus, Ohio......There is a date for Cincinnatti on Nov. 18th.......if I can just find a way to swing that date it will be the trifecta


 

 now don't embarrass us, no throwing your underwear up on stage !


----------



## bbophead

whirlwind said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > hey, if its worth doing, its worth doing BIG !!
> ...


 
 How 'bout tonight at the Rhumba Cafe in Columbus with B3 wizard Tony Monaco?  He will jazz rock your world.


----------



## jaywillin

bbophead said:


> How 'bout tonight at the Rhumba Cafe in Columbus with B3 wizard Tony Monaco?  He will jazz rock your world.


 

 love some b3


----------



## whirlwind

bbophead said:


> How 'bout tonight at the Rhumba Cafe in Columbus with B3 wizard Tony Monaco?  He will jazz rock your world.


 

 I am down for it !
  
 no underwear on stage for this old fool !
  
 Congrats on those GS1000's !
  
 I feel like I have said that before


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> I am down for it !
> 
> no underwear on stage for this old fool !
> 
> ...


 

 deja vu all over again ??
 if i went and got the ps500, i woulda thought, i should have gotten the gs, sooooooo
 never should have sold them the first time


----------



## jaywillin

ok, i'd never heard of tony monaco, so i searched youtube, and i'm listening to this at the moment :


----------



## hsubox

swspiers said:


> Dude, I'll be 51 next month.  You have a ways to go before you can claim middle age.  If you don't qualify for an AARP card, then get in the back of the line, junior...


 
  
 Woah, really? I always assumed you were in your 20s!


----------



## bbophead

He can do dat!
  
 Same venue tonight in Columbus but different club name.
  
 Hired him for my birthday in '04, then, retirement party '07.  In Houston!
  
 BTW, B3's can roar.


----------



## HPiper

I sat down at my computer this afternoon to listen to some music and I looked over to see what I had plugged into my Lyr and there was nothing. So I looked up on my desk to see what I had up there and the only phones I had were my 225i. So I plugged them in and listened with those, and I didn't miss a thing. That is what I love about Grado's you can go from the lowest to the highest and they all have that "Grado" sound. I still think I got a really good pair of 225i though, these things are so good it isn't funny, quite a bit better than the pair I gave my son (don't tell him that<G>) I think I just lucked out and got a blueprinted pair by accident, but hey I'll take it. For some odd reason these 225i have probably the best imaging of all my Grado's, I get that 'out-of-head' thing quite often with them.


----------



## bbophead

hpiper said:


> I sat down at my computer this afternoon to listen to some music and I looked over to see what I had plugged into my Lyr and there was nothing. So I looked up on my desk to see what I had up there and the only phones I had were my 225i. So I plugged them in and listened with those, and I didn't miss a thing. That is what I love about Grado's you can go from the lowest to the highest and they all have that "Grado" sound. I still think I got a really good pair of 225i though, these things are so good it isn't funny, quite a bit better than the pair I gave my son (don't tell him that<G>) I think I just lucked out and got a blueprinted pair by accident, but hey I'll take it. For some odd reason these 225i have probably the best imaging of all my Grado's, I get that 'out-of-head' thing quite often with them.


 
 Prolly just wired out of phase.


----------



## swspiers

hsubox said:


> Woah, really? I always assumed you were in your 20s!


 

 He he he.  I act childish.  Keeps me young!


----------



## swspiers

hpiper said:


> I sat down at my computer this afternoon to listen to some music and I looked over to see what I had plugged into my Lyr and there was nothing. So I looked up on my desk to see what I had up there and the only phones I had were my 225i. So I plugged them in and listened with those, and I didn't miss a thing. That is what I love about Grado's you can go from the lowest to the highest and they all have that "Grado" sound. I still think I got a really good pair of 225i though, these things are so good it isn't funny, quite a bit better than the pair I gave my son (don't tell him that<G>) I think I just lucked out and got a blueprinted pair by accident, but hey I'll take it. For some odd reason these 225i have probably the best imaging of all my Grado's, I get that 'out-of-head' thing quite often with them.


 

 Same here.  I mean, this things stand up to the expensive cans I've had or had, like the Alpha Dogs and the HE-5LE.  Not even the Dogs have dethroned them for all around awesomeness.  Unless there is some DEEP bass or an extrememly good master- then the Dogs rule.


----------



## markm1

swspiers said:


> My parents told me almost 40 years ago that I would "out-grow" my hard rock phase.
> 
> Hasn't happened yet.  If anything, my tastes keep getting harder and edgier.  Nothing like Sunn 0))))) to shake things loose.


 

 Good to hear as I'm in my late 40's and still rocking hard. It was actually late 30's and beyond that I got turned on to more extreme music. The only difference is now I also have a growing jazz collection and listen to a lot more diverse music than I did when I wore a younger man's clothes.


----------



## stacker45

Batteling severe Crohn's desiese, I'm sometimes out of comission for days, weeks, or even months, that's why I haven't been active on Head-Fi, for a while.
  
 It had been at least three weeks since I had picked up my PS1000, so, feeling a little bit better, tonight I treated myself to Yanny's Voices, concert DVD, wow!, I have never experienced so many endorphin rushes in a row, the size of the soundstage, the endless decays, the sence of air, and space, between the instruments, the naturelness of the signers's voices, it was just, sublime!.
  
 Chloe, one of the signers, has it all, and I mean, ALL!, she's beautiful, has a great body, she can dance, and, she has a great voice, I still can't believe she was only 21 when the concert was recorded. Look her up, I'm sure you won't be disapointed.
  
 For some reason, while I was watching the concert, I thought about the fact that, for many people, the RS1, are the best that Grado makes. Having breifly owend the RS1', I can certainly understand why so many people love them, now, if I had to describe the two, I'd say that the RS1 are like a scalpel, while the PS1000 are a Swiss knife, WITH, a scalpel!.
  
 Although it occasionnally throws you a curve, life is good, keep on enjoying this wonderful hobby, and most importantly, stay healthy!.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Hell yeah.....go BIG or don't go at all!
> 
> I scored today too.......Center stage 5 rows back to see Bonamassa in Youngstown, Ohio Nov.22nd with my son.
> 
> Also will be up front Nov.20th in Columbus, Ohio......There is a date for Cincinnatti on Nov. 18th.......if I can just find a way to swing that date it will be the trifecta


 
 Nice score for you and your son! Knowing how much you like Bonamassa, hope you get the to see all three shows…enjoy!!! Was out all day at a wake, as well as tomorrow for the funeral, but will look into the MBP playing the FLAC files as soon as I can.
  


stacker45 said:


> Batteling severe Crohn's desiese, I'm sometimes out of comission for days, weeks, or even months, that's why I haven't been active on Head-Fi, for a while.
> 
> It had been at least three weeks since I had picked up my PS1000, so, feeling a little bit better, tonight I treated myself to Yanny's Voices, concert DVD, wow!, I have never experienced so many endorphin rushes in a row, the size of the soundstage, the endless decays, the sence of air, and space, between the instruments, the naturelness of the signers's voices, it was just, sublime!.
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry to hear about your health issues, feel better soon, and alway keep your head up as I have with having diabetes for 34 yrs…don't let it beat you!!!
 You may know I purchased the PS1Ki's, and have been listening to them for about a week now.  I am enjoying them very much so far, but as you know, they seem too need a lot of burn-in. But so far my initial impressions of them are very positive. Enjoy yourself with your music!


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> Batteling severe Crohn's desiese, I'm sometimes out of comission for days, weeks, or even months, that's why I haven't been active on Head-Fi, for a while.
> 
> It had been at least three weeks since I had picked up my PS1000, so, feeling a little bit better, tonight I treated myself to Yanny's Voices, concert DVD, wow!, I have never experienced so many endorphin rushes in a row, the size of the soundstage, the endless decays, the sence of air, and space, between the instruments, the naturelness of the signers's voices, it was just, sublime!.
> 
> ...


 

 Sorry to hear about your health troubles.
  
 I bet it made you feel so much better to hear you PS1000 again.
  
 Music has a way of making my day better, no matter how bad it has been.
  
 I really hope that you do not have to go three weeks to enjoy them again.
  
 Here is to you, and keep you head up and keep on truckin


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

whirlwind said:


> Here is to you, and keep you head up and keep on truckin


 
  
 Heheheh...


----------



## jaywillin

papasmurf6768 said:


> Heheheh...





 YES !!
 what a long strange trip its been


----------



## JW Santhem

joseph69 said:


> You may know I purchased the PS1Ki's, and have been listening to them for about a week now.  I am enjoying them very much so far, but as you know, they seem too need a lot of burn-in. But so far my initial impressions of them are very positive. Enjoy yourself with your music!


 
 Why do you feel it needs a lot of burn-in? Could you be more specific about what's not good right out of the box (even though your initial impressions are very positive)?
 I'm looking at maybe upgrading from my Ms-Pro's. Not sure if the PS1k's are my piece of cake, but they're certainly on the list, so... just wondering


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> i qualify for an aarp card, suddenly i feel old !!


Feeling old is when your staring down sixty and your girlfriend who's in her mid thirties wants to talk about having a baby. Yep, I out kicked my coverage by just a little bit. Time to put the Grado's on and listen to some Tommy Dorsey.


----------



## swspiers

bpcans said:


> Feeling old is when your staring down sixty and your girlfriend who's in her mid thirties wants to talk about having a baby. Yep, I out kicked my coverage by just a little bit. Time to put the Grado's on and listen to some Tommy Dorsey.


 
 Awesome!  Yeah, my wife is still in her 30's (for another 6 months, that is).  But she's more adamant about not having kids than I am...


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Awesome!  Yeah, my wife is still in her 30's (for another 6 months, that is).  But she's more adamant about not having kids than I am...


 

 she's the one who'd be pregnant might have a little to do with that


----------



## fleasbaby

bpcans said:


> Feeling old is when your staring down sixty and your girlfriend who's in her mid thirties wants to talk about having a baby. Yep, I out kicked my coverage by just a little bit. Time to put the Grado's on and listen to some Tommy Dorsey.


 
  
 ...LOL...I tip my hat to you sir...I can only hope to have your "dilemma" when I am close to sixty


----------



## bpcans

fleasbaby said:


> ...LOL...I tip my hat to you sir...I can only hope to have your "dilemma" when I am close to sixty :evil:


Laugh, laugh like the circus clown with the sad face, while you still can. It's easier riding a unicycle backwards on a tightrope while juggling a bowling ball, a chainsaw, and a porcupine. My suggestion is to eat crap food daily.Play Pro V1 X-OUTS because your golf game really isn't that good. Have a lot of sex with someone who can actually stand your company for more than five minutes,(No photos available). And listen to your favourite music with Grado headphones on your noggin.


----------



## kvtaco17

bpcans said:


> Laugh, laugh like the circus clown with the sad face, while you still can. It's easier riding a unicycle backwards on a tightrope while juggling a bowling ball, a chainsaw, and a porcupine. My suggestion is to eat crap food daily.Play Pro V1 X-OUTS because your golf game really isn't that good. Have a lot of sex with someone who can actually stand your company for more than five minutes,(No photos available). And listen to your favourite music with Grado headphones on your noggin.


 

 I'm 30 and my idea of a good day is one where I get to poop in my own toilet... #firstworldproblems


----------



## JoeDoe

kvtaco17 said:


> I'm 30 and my idea of a good day is one where I get to poop in my own toilet... #firstworldproblems




#firstworldproblem having to clean up coke you just spit on your keyboard bc of kvtaco's comments


----------



## bpcans

joedoe said:


> #firstworldproblem having to clean up coke you just spit on your keyboard bc of kvtaco's comments


The problem is realising your kb is busted because you pulled it off your desk after trying to stop your gf from opening the French Cabernet. Everyone knows that you serve Riesling with fried Spam.


----------



## JoeDoe

I frickin love this thread


----------



## kvtaco17

joedoe said:


> #firstworldproblem having to clean up coke you just spit on your keyboard bc of kvtaco's comments


 
 I do what I can!
  
 Seriously I travel for work nearly half the year... I've learned to appreciate the little things lol


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> I'm 30 and my idea of a good day is one where I get to poop in my own toilet... #firstworldproblems


 

 its nice having a home base


----------



## swspiers

joedoe said:


> I frickin love this thread


 
 One never know what will happen next.  
  
 Except the snarky, snobbish arguments common in other threads.  For a niche hobby, there sure is a lot of cattiness regarding other cans.
  
 When is that last time we needed moderator intervention around here?


----------



## bpcans

swspiers said:


> One never know what will happen next.
> 
> Except the snarky, snobbish arguments common in other threads.  For a niche hobby, there sure is a lot of cattiness regarding other cans.
> 
> When is that last time we needed moderator intervention around here?


I just reported your post.


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> I just reported your post.


 

 tattletale


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> tattletale


Snarky snob!


----------



## swspiers

bpcans said:


> Snarky snob!


 
 Woo-hoo.  Finally, some drama


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Woo-hoo.  Finally, some drama


 

 let the expletives fly !


----------



## TheDreamthinker

stacker45 said:


> Batteling severe Crohn's desiese, I'm sometimes out of comission for days, weeks, or even months, that's why I haven't been active on Head-Fi, for a while.


 
  
 Sad to hear that. 
 When I was young, I used was diagnosed with something similar to Hirschsprung disease.
  
 Hope you get better.


----------



## Theogenes

Just a heads-up for anybody in or around the Nashville area interested in hearing a few Beyer cans: the Music City Meet 2014 is going to be held on May 10th (details in the thread here), at at the present it looks like we'll have the following Grado headphones there: 
  
 Grado SR80i
 Grado SR80i in Cocobolo
 Grado RS1i
 Grado GS1000i
   Grado GS1000 (Original)
 Grado RS1 Buttonless
 Grado HF-2
 Grado PS500
  


  
 If you're interested in hearing any of these babies (or have something else you can share-- we're an open-minded lot!!) and want to swing by, we'd love to see you!!


----------



## whirlwind

Holy crap.....I have had more laughs in the last 5 minutes of this thread than I have had all day, and I love to laugh!
  
 This has to be the best thread ever!
  
 Carry on, my fellow Grado heads!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

whirlwind said:


> Holy crap.....I have had more laughs in the last 5 minutes of this thread than I have had all day, and I love to laugh!
> 
> This has to be the best thread ever!
> 
> Carry on, my fellow Grado heads!



 
Having just browsed Head-Fi, I really noticed how very polite and civilized we are on this thread.
(Unlike those barbarians on the other threads)  
 
Kudos to us!





 
 
Grados brought peace and happiness to us all...


----------



## whirlwind

thedreamthinker said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap.....I have had more laughs in the last 5 minutes of this thread than I have had all day, and I love to laugh!
> ...


 

 Yeah, great group of people here and its great to get a lot of newcomers .


----------



## TheDreamthinker

:rolleyes:





whirlwind said:


> Yeah, great group of people here and its great to get a lot of newcomers .




....attracting new recruits you mean? :rolleyes:


----------



## jaywillin

thedreamthinker said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap.....I have had more laughs in the last 5 minutes of this thread than I have had all day, and I love to laugh!
> ...


 

 we're just a bunch of :


----------



## whirlwind

^ LOL ^


----------



## joseph69

jw santhem said:


> Why do you feel it needs a lot of burn-in? Could you be more specific about what's not good right out of the box (even though your initial impressions are very positive)?
> I'm looking at maybe upgrading from my Ms-Pro's. Not sure if the PS1k's are my piece of cake, but they're certainly on the list, so... just wondering


 
 Right out of the box they sound very congested/thick, and the bass is not tight, and also the detail/clarity isn't there, plus I'm not use too this much bass.
 What I mean about my initial impressions is that the mid-range is not recessed too much for my liking, as to when I tried the GS1Ki's, which for me the mid-range was way too recessed, and initially didn't like that about them right out of the box.The PS1Ki's are not as upfront as the SR/RS models, but are placed well enough for my liking, so that alone gave me a positive/potentially good impression, being I find the mid-range very important for my tastes, which is why I love the Grado sound. The PS1Ki's so far are very different from any Grado/Alessandro I've owned/own, but as the bass tightens, and the sound-stage widens, and the details and clarity are starting to show, I am liking them more and more. But also I am not comparing them too any other Grado I have…so far their sound signature is very different from what I am used too. I have them for 1 week today, and would guess I have close to 40-50hrs on them, but only had them on my head probably less than half that time, but every time I listen to them, all of the above gets better a little at a time. Some say they need between 200-500hrs too sound their best…I'll find out and them give my end impressions.
 If you are considering a "upgrade", I would demo the GS/PS1Ki's before calling it an "upgrade". Being they are both very, very different sounding than the house sound signature of Grado (IMO), I wouldn't label them as an "upgrade"…but as a different sound so far.


----------



## jaywillin

ok, so the gs1000 i have coming from "down under" , are gs1000(no "i") ,
 anyone know if there is any significant difference in sound ?
 how "improved" is the "i"


----------



## Theogenes

jaywillin said:


> ok, so the gs1000 i have coming from "down under" , are gs1000(no "i") ,
> anyone know if there is any significant difference in sound ?
> how "improved" is the "i"


 
  
 Oteil is bringing a non-i version to the meet, so if yours hasn't come in by then you'll have a chance to check it out!


----------



## jaywillin

theogenes said:


> Oteil is bringing a non-i version to the meet, so if yours hasn't come in by then you'll have a chance to check it out!


 

 i was just looking at the equipment list, grado will be well represented !


----------



## Theogenes

jaywillin said:


> i was just looking at the equipment list, grado will be well represented !


 
  
 Yeah, better than any other brand for whatever reason. And I'm really stoked there's going to be PS500 there... That really sounds like something that might be right up my alley. Of course, hearing the rest of 'em will be great too, since I've had almost zero experience with Grado thus far, and that seems like a massive sin to me.


----------



## jaywillin

theogenes said:


> Yeah, better than any other brand for whatever reason. And I'm really stoked there's going to be PS500 there... That really sounds like something that might be right up my alley. Of course, hearing the rest of 'em will be great too, since I've had almost zero experience with Grado thus far, and that seems like a massive sin to me.


 

 they are musical, fun, prat out the ying yang


----------



## swspiers

theogenes said:


> Yeah, better than any other brand for whatever reason. And I'm really stoked there's going to be PS500 there... That really sounds like something that might be right up my alley. Of course, hearing the rest of 'em will be great too, since I've had almost zero experience with Grado thus far, and that seems like a massive sin to me.


 

 It is a sin.  You must seek redemption, my son.


----------



## Theogenes

@jaywillin: Yeah, that's what I've heard. Plus, the things they sound known for (tone and texture, detail, and compatibility with metal music) sound like the kinds of things that are important to me, so I'm really looking forward to it!!
  
 @swspiers: Forgive me, father. I shall seek absolution from my flawed, Grado-less ways in a mere 10 days. Please don't do the Rapture 'til after.


----------



## swspiers

theogenes said:


> @jaywillin: Yeah, that's what I've heard. Plus, the things they sound known for (tone and texture, detail, and compatibility with metal music) sound like the kinds of things that are important to me, so I'm really looking forward to it!!
> 
> @swspiers: Forgive me, father. I shall seek absolution from my flawed, Grado-less ways in a mere 10 days. Please don't do the Rapture 'til after.


 
 Oh, ok.  I guess I'll keep the flooding South of the Mason Dixon line.  For now.  But if you don't get a set of Grado's, I suggest you get an ark.....


----------



## kvtaco17

swspiers said:


> Oh, ok.  I guess I'll keep the flooding South of the Mason Dixon line.  For now.  But if you don't get a set of Grado's, I suggest you get an ark.....


 
 best do what he says boy!


----------



## Theogenes

SIR YES SIR!!
  
 (On both counts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## kvtaco17

theogenes said:


> SIR YES SIR!!
> 
> (On both counts!
> 
> ...


----------



## HPiper

jaywillin said:


> ok, so the gs1000 i have coming from "down under" , are gs1000(no "i") ,
> anyone know if there is any significant difference in sound ?
> how "improved" is the "i"


 

 I thought it was pretty much as Grado says, pretty much an improvement across the board, but I noticed it most on the two ends of the spectrum, treble (little bit more and a lot more detail) and same thing with the bass. Hardly anything at all in the midrange or at least I didn't really notice it. In some ways I preferred the non-i as it sounded more balanced from bottom to top, but I am a detail freak so I preferred the i version myself.


----------



## HPiper

Do ever browse these forums while listening to music, then all of a sudden something comes on and you just have to stop, sit back, and enjoy!!!


----------



## MickeyVee

All the time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:


hpiper said:


> Do ever browse these forums while listening to music, then all of a sudden something comes on and you just have to stop, sit back, and enjoy!!!


----------



## kvtaco17

hpiper said:


> Do ever browse these forums while listening to music, then all of a sudden something comes on and you just have to stop, sit back, and enjoy!!!


 

 YES!


----------



## Theogenes

kvtaco17 said:


>


----------



## raulcf77

subscribed! Grado owner since 5 years....SR60, RS1i, RA1...and waiting for PS500!!!


----------



## HPiper

theogenes said:


>


 

 ROTFLOL...Now that's funny!!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

raulcf77 said:


> subscribed! Grado owner since 5 years....SR60, RS1i, RA1...and waiting for PS500!!!:evil:




Welcome to the club.

I think thats the way to go....SR60i/SR80i and than directly jump to the RS1i (the most efficient method)
And throw in a PS500 for good measure


----------



## whirlwind

hpiper said:


> Do ever browse these forums while listening to music, then all of a sudden something comes on and you just have to stop, sit back, and enjoy!!!


 

 Yes, I know the feeling.


----------



## fleasbaby

...while I am lurching down memory lane...
  

  
 Long before rock operas, political stances (that I find annoying despite how much I agree with them), hordes of stinky little pre-pubescent fans and guy-liner, they were burnouts like me...and I appreciated the company. Enjoy with a pair of Grados. Preferably an old pair, lower end, with the volume cranked up to unhealthy levels, and a cassette copy of this album on a crapty, no-name brand cassette walkman.


----------



## sinnottj

Grado RS3 prototypes up for sale on the classified forum


----------



## TheDreamthinker

sinnottj said:


> Grado RS3 prototypes up for sale on the classified forum :eek:




Wait what?

Link would be appreciated.


----------



## joseph69

http://www.head-fi.org/t/716889/interest-check-grado-rs-3-prototype-signed-1995


----------



## CH23

thedreamthinker said:


> Wait what?
> 
> Link would be appreciated.




Fairly sure it wasn't posted as to not draw too much attention to it ;P

http://www.head-fi.org/t/716889/interest-check-grado-rs-3-prototype-signed-1995


----------



## TheDreamthinker

ch23 said:


> Fairly sure it wasn't posted as to not draw too much attention to it ;P
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/716889/interest-check-grado-rs-3-prototype-signed-1995




Ah...the 1995 prototype...remember reading about it somewhere.

Anybody want to fall for it?


----------



## JoeDoe

thedreamthinker said:


> Ah...the 1995 prototype...remember reading about it somewhere.
> 
> Anybody want to fall for it?




What's wrong with it? I would assume anything with reference series on it would be better than average right?


----------



## TheDreamthinker

joedoe said:


> What's wrong with it? I would assume anything with reference series on it would be better than average right?




Sure. 
I am just a bit suspicious of the price. 150 seems too low for something this 'exclusive'.


----------



## joseph69

I just e-mailed the link to Grado…waiting for a response.


----------



## JW Santhem

thedreamthinker said:


> Sure.
> 
> I am just a bit suspicious of the price. 150 seems too low for something this 'exclusive'.



 


No need to be suspicious. It's an interest check, and I just wanted to see how much I could get for them, so I didn't want to fill in a price. 
Since I had to (or else I couldn't post) I put in 150$ as that's the value John put on the package when he shipped it. 

Realistically speaking I'm not likely to sell for under 500$, but I just wanted to see what offers people without putting a number in their head, I guess i failed, because I'm getting a lot of PM's from people who didn't read the explanation in the price and want to buy it for 150$.

I'll probably have to adjust it up a bit


----------



## CH23

jw santhem said:


> thedreamthinker said:
> 
> 
> > Sure.
> ...




"Not reading" is the one thing a lot of people are perfectly capable of doing.

Too bad it's not a buttoned model, as i already have the RS1&RS2 buttoned, it would make a nice addition, but that's mostly just for collecting...


----------



## TheDreamthinker

jw santhem said:


> thedreamthinker said:
> 
> 
> > Sure.
> ...




Sorry...reading Nitzsche seems to be fine, but reading interest checks seems to be much more difficult.

Still quite interesting though.

Grado should work on bringing something new to the market.


----------



## bpcans

sinnottj said:


> Grado RS3 prototypes up for sale on the classified forum :eek:


Some good Grado Fan Club member should grab these just for the collectors value.


----------



## JW Santhem

bpcans said:


> Some good Grado Fan Club member should grab these just for the collectors value.


 
  
 It's an interest check, they're not up for grabs quite yet. But I'm interested to hear from people how much they'd value them at.
 You mention collectors value, how would you quantify that ?
  
 J.W


----------



## whirlwind

thedreamthinker said:


> Sorry...reading Nitzsche seems to be fine, but reading interest checks seems to be much more difficult.
> 
> Still quite interesting though.
> 
> Grado should work on bringing something new to the market.


 

 I am not so sure grado needs anything new....sometimes less is better....if you know what I mean.
  
 Where would you place a new headphone in the line....it actually seems they have all bases covered to me.
  
 More companies would benefit from doing the same, imho.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> I am not so sure grado needs anything new....sometimes less is better....if you know what I mean.
> 
> Where would you place a new headphone in the line....it actually seems they have all bases covered to me.
> 
> More companies would benefit from doing the same, imho.


 
 +1


----------



## bpcans

jw santhem said:


> It's an interest check, they're not up for grabs quite yet. But I'm interested to hear from people how much they'd value them at.
> You mention collectors value, how would you quantify that ?
> 
> J.W


As to what the prospective collectors value is I wouldn't have a clue. I was hoping to wait for "Joseph69's" email to Grado to maybe get some more information about the these RS3 prototypes.


----------



## whirlwind

I would think for someone that for someone who collects rare Grado stuff....these should fetch a hefty price............especially if you are talking about limited numbers.
  
 So just being rare makes the number go up drastically.


----------



## JW Santhem




----------



## TheDreamthinker

whirlwind said:


> I am not so sure grado needs anything new....sometimes less is better....if you know what I mean.
> 
> Where would you place a new headphone in the line....it actually seems they have all bases covered to me.
> 
> More companies would benefit from doing the same, imho.




As we mentioned before in this thread, Grado is small family run company rather than a big multinational industy leader.
This has helped them maintain their position in this industry for over half a century. The 'handmade in Brooklyn' feel and reputation is among the things we value about their products.

Yet we need innovative companies, especially from asia, to keep the industry going. As time progresses, technology and gear progesses. 
I personally would have lost my interest in audio a long time ago, if every comapny were like Grado and released a new product every decade.

I think Grado should try working on incorporating their sound (which we all love) in a closed can. Now that would be innovation from a traditional company. 

But again, they 'just released' the PS500 a few years ago, which in Grado-time, was just last saturday.


----------



## joseph69

Nothing yet.


----------



## swspiers

I would love a Grado planar!


----------



## CH23

swspiers said:


> I would love a Grado planar!




I second and third this.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> I would love a Grado planar!


 

 it might sound a lot like a certain headphone already out


----------



## orangecr

I remember that post on the Facebook page. I was so jealous. 
I would never sell anything a Grado gave me. Specially something so personal and rare.
I mean; I have a pair of SR80i I won that was personally sent to me; nothing special, and something so simple I will treasure for long time. And I am sure many headphones will come and go.


----------



## Theogenes

Quote:


thedreamthinker said:


> <snip> I think Grado should try working on incorporating their sound (which we all love) in a closed can. Now that would be innovation from a traditional company. <snip>


 
  
 Agreed. I was excited when I first heard about the special editions that came out a few months back (Jack Daniels, maybe?) because I thought they might be Grado sound with a little isolation (which I really appreciate in headphones, personally). After reading that they sold out quickly, and some of the tepid earlier reviews, I lost interest. A strong Grado closed headphone at less than a kilobuck would be something I would at the very least consider... 
  
 ...and while I'm dreaming, I'd like Megan Fox to deliver 'em topless. Sigh.


----------



## rodweb

Hey guys, which Grado you think can work better as an all-rounder?


----------



## whirlwind

theogenes said:


> Agreed. I was excited when I first heard about the special editions that came out a few months back (Jack Daniels, maybe?) because I thought they might be Grado sound with a little isolation (which I really appreciate in headphones, personally). After reading that they sold out quickly, and some of the tepid earlier reviews, I lost interest. A strong Grado closed headphone at less than a kilobuck would be something I would at the very least consider...
> 
> ...and while I'm dreaming, I'd like Megan Fox to deliver 'em topless. Sigh.


----------



## bpcans

rodweb said:


> Hey guys, which Grado you think can work better as an all-rounder?


I say go right to the top of the reference series and get the RS1i's. You won't be sorry. Steep initial investment with a lifetime of listening pleasure.


----------



## fleasbaby

bpcans said:


> I say go right to the top of the reference series and get the RS1i's. You won't be sorry. Steep initial investment with a lifetime of listening pleasure.




Should you lack the financial resources, the SR225i is widely acknowledged as the best "bang for your buck" Grado. You can usually find a pair for about $150 second hand in the FS forums...


----------



## Amictus

bpcans said:


> I say go right to the top of the reference series and get the RS1i's. You won't be sorry. Steep initial investment with a lifetime of listening pleasure.


 
 Worked for me! Although I don't think that any headphone is a complete all-rounder...


----------



## UNIFi

rodweb said:


> Hey guys, which Grado you think can work better as an all-rounder?


 

 Alessandro MS Pro? Probably the most balanced overall.


----------



## joseph69

amictus said:


> Worked for me! Although I don't think that any headphone is a complete all-rounder...


 
 Me either…but only because every recording is different, I don't necessarily feel it is the headphone, such as the RS1i's. All of my Grados sound excellent with the genres I listen to with well recorded music. IMO/IME its the recordings that make them sound incorrect, or NOT good all a rounders.


----------



## rodweb

So MS-Pro/RS1i is the way to go!


----------



## jaywillin

more hippie music really got the blood moving this morning, with an assist from the rs1i(and a little fog chaser coffee)


----------



## Melvins

Just posted my pair of Magnums in the for sale section. Just like JW Santhem's post, this is to strictly gauge interested. My Magnums were specifically made for my musical tastes (punk, sludge metal (think Sabbath) but they go great with everything. Particularly jazz and ambient too) and the creator actually sent them into Tyll from Inner fidelity to get them measured and the measurements can be found here: http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/Gradheiser650DIYModifiedthelostMIDrange.pdf. 
  
 I really cannot imagine myself selling these but. I am really interested in seeing what's the most I could get for these. The creator stated that they were one of the best pairs of Magnums he had ever created and if you look at the measurement sheet, you'll understand why this is extremely impressive .
  
 It's funny, I hadn't listened to these for a few months because I've been absolutely obsessed with the Grado 325is. But, not since I've posted them to see what I could potentially get for them I've been jamming to them nonstop. The ODAC's clarity is completely utilized with the Magnums. Everything is so natural sounding. It's literally as if I'm in the front row of a show. I know most people have reported similar reactions to the ODAC/Magnums but. I don't get the same clean, clear sound with the Grados. They are more colored. Which is what I'm usually in the mood for, hence why I have the LD1+, but. Goddarn, these are some amazing headphones.
  
  
 I really don't think I could muster the ability to ever sell these. I received these on my birthday two years ago and to this day they still astound me with how fantastic they sound. 
  
 I'm currently jamming to some Beatles and Spaceman 3. How about you guys?


----------



## jaywillin

melvins said:


> Just posted my pair of Magnums in the for sale section. Just like JW Santhem's post, this is to strictly gauge interested. My Magnums were specifically made for my musical tastes (punk, sludge metal (think Sabbath) but they go great with everything. Particularly jazz and ambient too) and the creator actually sent them into Tyll from Inner fidelity to get them measured and the measurements can be found here: http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/Gradheiser650DIYModifiedthelostMIDrange.pdf.
> 
> I really cannot imagine myself selling these but. I am really interested in seeing what's the most I could get for these. The creator stated that they were one of the best pairs of Magnums he had ever created and if you look at the measurement sheet, you'll understand why this is extremely impressive .
> 
> ...


 

 very, very nice looking !


----------



## TheDreamthinker

joseph69 said:


> Me either…but only because every recording is different, I don't necessarily feel it is the headphone, such as the RS1i's. All of my Grados sound excellent with the genres I listen to with well recorded music. IMO/IME its the recordings that make them sound incorrect, or NOT good all a rounders.


 
  
 Same here...
  
 I have yet to come across something which is not at least acceptable on my Grados.


----------



## fleasbaby

melvins said:


> Just posted my pair of Magnums in the for sale section. Just like JW Santhem's post, this is to strictly gauge interested. My Magnums were specifically made for my musical tastes (punk, sludge metal (think Sabbath) but they go great with everything. Particularly jazz and ambient too) and the creator actually sent them into Tyll from Inner fidelity to get them measured and the measurements can be found here: http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/Gradheiser650DIYModifiedthelostMIDrange.pdf.
> 
> I really cannot imagine myself selling these but. I am really interested in seeing what's the most I could get for these. The creator stated that they were one of the best pairs of Magnums he had ever created and if you look at the measurement sheet, you'll understand why this is extremely impressive .
> 
> ...


 
  
 Noooooo!
  
 Don't sell them! No one has seen @thelostMIDrange making or selling cups in ages...


----------



## Melvins

fleasbaby said:


> Noooooo!
> 
> Don't sell them! No one has seen @thelostMIDrange making or selling cups in ages...


 
 I actually talked to him back in March. That's when he showed me the measurements Tyll made for my headphones, and told me that the headphones he made for me were some of the best sounding headphones he had ever made. I'm not sure if he was telling me that to be nice but...
  
 it's certainly something very cool. As mentioned, I do not really plan on selling these. I simply wish to see what they are potentially worth and to gauge people's interest in potentially buying them. I would love to be able to put a definitive value on these. Especially since they're the product of a person who was undeniably a genius at his craft and who longer is really in the game anymore...
  
 but outside of these being my favorite headphone, they simply sound perfect for my tastes in music. I could never really sell these. I truly believe I'll hold onto these for many, many more years to come. I received them exactly on my birthday, which was on march 22nd, 2012. They look and sound exactly as the day I received them.  Which was even cooler of TLM. He helped me put together my dream headphone...and then it arrived on my birthday...the exact day.
  
 What a cool guy. One of the nicest people I've ever had the pleasure of the interacting with. Including both online and in real life.


----------



## bbophead

Am I the only one here that thinks it's weird to put your favorite cans up for sale just to see what they're worth?


----------



## bpcans

bbophead said:


> Am I the only one here that thinks it's weird to put your favorite cans up for sale just to see what they're worth?


No weirder than posting ones thoughts on a forum specifically devoted to one brand of headphones.


----------



## bbophead

bpcans said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one here that thinks it's weird to put your favorite cans up for sale just to see what they're worth?
> ...


 
 Maybe not but at least _we_ know we're wasting our time.


----------



## bpcans

bbophead said:


> Maybe not but at least _we_ know we're wasting our time.


Not a waste for me. It's because of the crazed and over zealous hp fanatics on this thread that I've got the nicest pair of handmade in NYC Grado's ever. All I need is need is another pair. Maybe some PS1K's if enough pixie dust can be sprinkled on my wallet.


----------



## sinnottj

UK Grado fans! Amazon currently selling SR225i + Grado case bundle for £170  (£30 cheaper than the price they are asking for the 225i on it's own!)


----------



## sinnottj

That's still the best part of $300, but it's what amounts to a bargain price for Grado on this side of the Atlantic


----------



## bbophead

bpcans said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe not but at least _we_ know we're wasting our time.
> ...


 
 O.K., I need to let this go.  Just seems unfair to offer something for bid when there was never an intention to honor any of the potential bids.


----------



## Bugler

I agree it would be nice if Grado came out with a closed back headphone.  
 Now I gotta work on getting Megan Fox topless out of my head!


----------



## bpcans

bbophead said:


> O.K., I need to let this go.  Just seems unfair to offer something for bid when there was never an intention to honor any of the potential bids.


If people are found to be erroneously using the B/S/T forum they'll get shut down. I thought if you wanted to find out the going rate for a pair of hp's why wouldn't you just post a few pics on this forum and ask? Too simple probably.


----------



## joseph69

Grado contacted me, and confirmed the story about the John Grado RS3, and it is all true…but their not too happy about the seller selling them, being they were signed and given to him in appreciation and respect from John himself. Maybe you should think about this, and hold on to them out of appreciation and respect.


----------



## orangecr

joseph69 said:


> Grado contacted me, and confirmed the story about the John Grado RS3, and it is all true…but their not too happy about the seller selling them, being they were signed and given to him in appreciation and respect from John himself. Maybe you should think about this, and hold on to them out of appreciation and respect.


 
 I would have to be broke and starving before even consider selling an item that John Grado (or Scarlett Johansson) signed and packed personally for me... That's just me.


----------



## bpcans

orangecr said:


> I would have to be broke and starving before even consider selling an item that John Grado (or Scarlett Johansson) signed and packed personally for me... That's just me.


Personally I would want something else from Scarlett Johansson.


----------



## CH23

bpcans said:


> Personally I would want something else from Scarlett Johansson.




Topics of discussion: 
wooden headphones
Morning wood
Woodn't sell

;P


----------



## jaywillin

not mine, but button rs1 $395
  
 http://app.audiogon.com/listings/over-ear-grado-rs-1-headphones-reference-series-2014-05-02-headphones-10952


----------



## jaywillin

a little blues to get the evening going


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Personally I would want something else from Scarlett Johansson.


 
 Me too!


----------



## ferday

joseph69 said:


> Me too!




Yeah....her expense account


----------



## bpcans

ferday said:


> Yeah....her expense account


Oh you guys are just sick. What's everyone listening to tonight?


----------



## Theogenes

bpcans said:


> Oh you guys are just sick. What's everyone listening to tonight?


 
  
 Not on Grado's (don't own any... yet), but I'm listening to the new Artificial Brain album at the moment, which is pretty good (death metal, so not for the faint of heart), which I'm following with The Mire's _Glass Cathedrals_, which I listened to for the first time the other night and thought was pretty darn good! 
  
 How 'bout you?


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> Oh you guys are just sick. What's everyone listening to tonight?


 

 canned heat now, tony joe white earlier


----------



## ferday

bpcans said:


> Oh you guys are just sick. What's everyone listening to tonight?





Elizabeth cook right now


----------



## bpcans

Bobby "Blue" Bland and B.B. King "Together for the First Time...Live" from 1974. Later It'll be the London Philharmonic playing Mahlers 5th. But first I've got to watch the Minnesota Wild play the Blackhawks in the 1st game of the NHL's second playoff round.


----------



## bbophead

bpcans said:


> Bobby "Blue" Bland and B.B. King "Together for the First Time...Live" from 1974.


 
 Ahm SAWRRY!


----------



## bpcans

bbophead said:


> Ahm SAWRRY!


"...goin' back down that sunny road"


----------



## kvtaco17

bpcans said:


> Oh you guys are just sick. What's everyone listening to tonight?


 
 And not one comment about what I wanted to giver her... for shame!


----------



## bbophead

bpcans said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > Ahm SAWRRY!
> ...


 
 Call the POHleese, call SUMbody.


----------



## ThePianoMan

Just got my Grados a couple weeks ago.  SR325is with a FiiO E18, which some have said is a shrieker, but I found this pair has burned in quite nicely.  I occasionally use the bass boost on the FiiO on pop songs for fun, but mostly I let them stay where they are, low gain etc.  They sound very good to my ear, although I tend to listen at medium or lower volumes.  (Saves my hearing - I study music at a conservatory, so there's plenty of opportunities to shatter my eardrums there!)
  
 Listening to some Janelle Monae and Melody Gardot (and a little of Os Mutantes) tonight.  Really enjoying the Grados, and happy to be a "Grado person!"


----------



## bbophead

Congrats.  LOVE my 325is.


----------



## ThePianoMan

I find that the Grados tend to be much better with Jazz and many different musical styles in general than one would be led to believe by many head-fiers.  I think they tend to sound most organic on acoustic music, but hey- what doesn't honestly?  Maybe I'm just biased towards live performance though.  Still, they seem fairly flexible to me (and I ended up choosing them over a very nice pair of planars) although it seems like what one should expect when paying large sums of money for a headphone...


----------



## joseph69

thepianoman said:


> I find that the Grados tend to be much better with Jazz and many different musical styles in general than one would be led to believe by many head-fiers.  I think they tend to sound most organic on acoustic music, but hey- what doesn't honestly?  Maybe I'm just biased towards live performance though.  Still, they seem fairly flexible to me (and I ended up choosing them over a very nice pair of planars) although it seems like what one should expect for when paying large sums of money for a headphone...


 
 I probably listen Jazz 75% of the time, and think the Grados ar excellent for this genre!


----------



## ThePianoMan

Dave Brubeck really shines (and I find his recordings are usually fairly well done, although getting above CD quality digital files of him is a bit of a search) Vince Guaraldi is great too.  and I think some of the quincy jones old recordings have a really enjoyable grit to them.  Plus vocals especially for jazz are quite engaging.  Any suggestions for listening?


----------



## JoeDoe

thepianoman said:


> Dave Brubeck really shines (and I find his recordings are usually fairly well done, although getting above CD quality digital files of him is a bit of a search) Vince Guaraldi is great too.  and I think some of the quincy jones old recordings have a really enjoyable grit to them.  Plus vocals especially for jazz are quite engaging.  Any suggestions for listening?


 
 Brubeck - Live in the USA
 McCoy Tyner - The Real McCoy
 Gretchen Parlato - The Lost and Found
 Duke Ellington - The Far East Suite


----------



## fleasbaby

joedoe said:


> Brubeck - Live in the USA
> McCoy Tyner - The Real McCoy
> Gretchen Parlato - The Lost and Found
> Duke Ellington - The Far East Suite




Miles Davis - Musings of Miles
John Coltrane - Giant Steps
McCoy Tyner - Extensions
Alice Coltrane - Journey in Satchidinanda
Batsumi - Batsumi


----------



## ThePianoMan

joedoe said:


> Brubeck - Live in the USA
> McCoy Tyner - The Real McCoy
> Gretchen Parlato - The Lost and Found
> Duke Ellington - The Far East Suite


 
 Haven't heard that McCoy Tyner album yet - thanks for the suggestions!  (And the Ellington and Brubeck albums are simply excellent, you have great tastes)


----------



## bpcans

Hey PianoMan, for modern jazz tinklers I like Eliane Elias playing Bill Evans and Diana Krall playing everybody. Of course there's Erroll Garner's "Concert by the Sea" album and just about all of Keith Jarretts live recordings. I say if you learn to play "My Foolish Heart" convincingly, not necessarily technically well but convincingly, you'll have earned your advanced music degree, with honours. Isn't it great that we all can agree that listening to and enjoying music is a good thing?


----------



## bpcans

joedoe said:


> Brubeck - Live in the USA
> McCoy Tyner - The Real McCoy
> Gretchen Parlato - The Lost and Found
> Duke Ellington - The Far East Suite


*


fleasbaby said:



			Miles Davis - Musings of Miles
John Coltrane - Giant Steps
McCoy Tyner - Extensions
Alice Coltrane - Journey in Satchidinanda
Batsumi - Batsumi
		
Click to expand...

*Have you guys been going thru my records again?


----------



## HPiper

I have been meaning to get that Coltrane album but haven't done it yet, thanks for the Miles suggestion, I have a couple of his albums and they are pretty good, not as good as Coltrane but good.
  May I also suggest any of Art Blakey's albums, I have 3 of them and they are all excellent.


----------



## whirlwind

Good morning all.
  
 Wake up call is for some Octopus-E  with
  
 Rock Candy Funk Party


----------



## Redstrand

hpiper said:


> I have been meaning to get that Coltrane album but haven't done it yet, thanks for the Miles suggestion, I have a couple of his albums and they are pretty good, not as good as Coltrane but good.
> May I also suggest any of Art Blakey's albums, I have 3 of them and they are all excellent.


 
 Art Blakey just rules on these, the percussive clarity of Grados adds so much to his playing. Best drummer ever


----------



## jaywillin

so we seem to be have jazz on our minds


----------



## JoeDoe

Well let's make a game out of it: 

Favorite jazz/Grado pairing and why.

Album: Milestones by Miles Davis

Grado: RS1i

Why: This quintet (sometimes sextet) is an all star cast and all of their subtle nuances are very easy to hear. Not to mention Philly Jo's multiple drum solos of course!


----------



## HPiper

joedoe said:


> Well let's make a game out of it:
> 
> Favorite jazz/Grado pairing and why.
> 
> ...


 

 Okay, I give up, I am going to order that right now! My wallet thanks you...not!


----------



## fleasbaby

joedoe said:


> Well let's make a game out of it:
> 
> Favorite jazz/Grado pairing and why.
> 
> ...




Milestones is brilliant...I really enjoy Miles in Tokyo with my Magnum X build...the recording is crystal clear and pristine, they do the detail in it beautifully...but it has Tony Williams on drums, not Philly Joe...

I love Eric Dolphy's Last Date on my SR80 pinks...they do everything right on that album...all the way to that last snippet, his quote on listening to music...


----------



## HPiper

Boy you weren't kidding about all star cast...holy moly they threw everything but the kitchen sink at that album. I was reading the review that they have along with most every album they sell on half-price books and the reviewer said, "If you like this you should listen to this other album" "Straight, No chaser" by Thelonius Monk..I like Monk anyway so I ordered that one too. Review to follow once I get to listen.


----------



## HPiper

One stupid non-jazz question. Do any of you use the Grado extention cable for your headphones. Grado says it doesn't degrade the sound at all but I was wanting some opinions of people who really use it. It would sure be handy for me if it works "As advertised" .


----------



## JoeDoe

hpiper said:


> One stupid non-jazz question. Do any of you use the Grado extention cable for your headphones. Grado says it doesn't degrade the sound at all but I was wanting some opinions of people who really use it. It would sure be handy for me if it works "As advertised" .


 
 I've used mine a few times and never noticed any sort of degradation in SQ.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> One stupid non-jazz question. Do any of you use the Grado extention cable for your headphones. Grado says it doesn't degrade the sound at all but I was wanting some opinions of people who really use it. It would sure be handy for me if it works "As advertised" .



I use the extension with the lcd x for movies , no serious listening with music, but as best I can tell no significant effect to sq


----------



## CH23

hpiper said:


> One stupid non-jazz question. Do any of you use the Grado extention cable for your headphones. Grado says it doesn't degrade the sound at all but I was wanting some opinions of people who really use it. It would sure be handy for me if it works "As advertised" .




As the distance between my couch(or kitchen) and my turntable is quite big, i use 2 of them.

Mind you, i'm not sure if my analogue setup is quite good enough to be able to tell the difference, but i can't.


----------



## bbophead

My Grado extension is my 325is cord.  Fifteen feet direct.


----------



## whirlwind

hpiper said:


> One stupid non-jazz question. Do any of you use the Grado extention cable for your headphones. Grado says it doesn't degrade the sound at all but I was wanting some opinions of people who really use it. It would sure be handy for me if it works "As advertised" .


 

 Mine is always in use.....works as advertised


----------



## ThePianoMan

bpcans said:


> Hey PianoMan, for modern jazz tinklers I like Eliane Elias playing Bill Evans and Diana Krall playing everybody. Of course there's Erroll Garner's "Concert by the Sea" album and just about all of Keith Jarretts live recordings. I say if you learn to play "My Foolish Heart" convincingly, not necessarily technically well but convincingly, you'll have earned your advanced music degree, with honours. Isn't it great that we all can agree that listening to and enjoying music is a good thing?




Yeah, agreed! The tempo on that piece is so difficult to get just right. I think Bill Evans' is my favorite, and Keith Jarrett is a close second. 
Keith Jarrett's Koln concert is one of my all time favorite recordings. The finale he plays is just stunning, and the left hand part is very difficult to sustain for as long as he does. I've actually had some discussions with my teachers about various recordings and styles and they have some interesting things to say. For example, at my school a lot of the other jazz majors listen to tons of bebop (miles, Coltrane, Joe Henderson, etc.) but not as much Diana Krall. Some of my friends and I have been playing a bit of it to stretch the horizons, and it's super refreshing! (I study Jazz piano, classical and jazz singing, and I play French horn and some trumpet) 

There's a pretty cool jazz-ish album I found a while back in the soundtrack to Cowboy Bebop. It's a bit intense but man does it swing! 
I also really dig Herbie Hancock's "takin' off" album from 1962.
(My teachers always tell me I need to start listening to more Bebop and "knock it off with the popular crap""
XD

And to whoever mentioned us all being able to enjoy the music, amen to that! Most of my musician friends are into audio stuff too (heck I know over a dozen grado owners!) and we all love em. It's so cool to have grado listening parties (we have every model from the sr60i up to the sr325is) 
Sorry for the rambly post, I just love the music!
^_^


----------



## whirlwind

thepianoman said:


> Yeah, agreed! The tempo on that piece is so difficult to get just right. I think Bill Evans' is my favorite, and Keith Jarrett is a close second.
> Keith Jarrett's Koln concert is one of my all time favorite recordings. The finale he plays is just stunning, and the left hand part is very difficult to sustain for as long as he does. I've actually had some discussions with my teachers about various recordings and styles and they have some interesting things to say. For example, at my school a lot of the other jazz majors listen to tons of bebop (miles, Coltrane, Joe Henderson, etc.) but not as much Diana Krall. Some of my friends and I have been playing a bit of it to stretch the horizons, and it's super refreshing! (I study Jazz piano, classical and jazz singing, and I play French horn and some trumpet)
> 
> There's a pretty cool jazz-ish album I found a while back in the soundtrack to Cowboy Bebop. It's a bit intense but man does it swing!
> ...


 

 It is fine to ramble....it is all about enjoying the music.


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> One stupid non-jazz question. Do any of you use the Grado extention cable for your headphones. Grado says it doesn't degrade the sound at all but I was wanting some opinions of people who really use it. It would sure be handy for me if it works "As advertised" .


 
 I also use my extension from time to time and have no sound quality issues.
 I've read that anything longer than 15' will start degrading sound quality…but I don't know this from any experience.


----------



## elmoe

joseph69 said:


> I also use my extension from time to time and have no sound quality issues.
> I've read that anything longer than 15' will start degrading sound quality…but I don't know this from any experience.


 
  
 I use mine extensively and never heard any difference.


----------



## kvtaco17

PS500>Schiit Lyr>AudioDG 11.32>FLAC
  
 I'm in a good place!


----------



## kramer5150

hpiper said:


> One stupid non-jazz question. Do any of you use the Grado extention cable for your headphones. Grado says it doesn't degrade the sound at all but I was wanting some opinions of people who really use it. It would sure be handy for me if it works "As advertised" .


 
 Use mine all the time, with all my cans and do not notice any difference in sound.


----------



## ferday

kramer5150 said:


> Use mine all the time, with all my cans and do not notice any difference in sound.




+1


----------



## Theogenes

kvtaco17 said:


> PS500>Schiit Lyr>AudioDG 11.32>FLAC
> 
> I'm in a good place!




  
 Probably my favorite female vocalist on the planet... Her first album is still my favorite, but this and _The Absence_ are both great too. Great call, man


----------



## swspiers

hpiper said:


> One stupid non-jazz question. Do any of you use the Grado extention cable for your headphones. Grado says it doesn't degrade the sound at all but I was wanting some opinions of people who really use it. It would sure be handy for me if it works "As advertised" .


 
 I use it for all my cans.  No signal loss whatsoever.  And I'm a picky SOB when it comes to that.


----------



## Oteil

Since I got my GS1000 I have enjoyed them immensely. I thought it sounded pretty dang good from the beginning. They seem to be changing and for the better. The treble is finally settling and man these things just sound awesome. I didn't think they would surpass the RS-1 for pure enjoyment but these are gaining ground quickly. It is hard to stop listening. The bass is fantastic and the detail that these things come up with is amazing all the while keeping it exciting, that is what I love about Grado. They just make the music sing.


----------



## HPiper

oteil said:


> Since I got my GS1000 I have enjoyed them immensely. I thought it sounded pretty dang good from the beginning. They seem to be changing and for the better. The treble is finally settling and man these things just sound awesome. I didn't think they would surpass the RS-1 for pure enjoyment but these are gaining ground quickly. It is hard to stop listening. The bass is fantastic and the detail that these things come up with is amazing all the while keeping it exciting, that is what I love about Grado. They just make the music sing.


 

 I am still bouncing back and forth...GS1000i...PS1000i...GS1000i...PS1000i...I think it would help if the names were more different.


----------



## JoeDoe

Any active Grado clubbers out there own the Magnum Xs? Care to drop a few impressions ?


----------



## ThePianoMan

theogenes said:


> Probably my favorite female vocalist on the planet... Her first album is still my favorite, but this and _The Absence_ are both great too. Great call, man




Also one of my favorite vocalists period. And she has an amazing story too (she used music to recover from a really terrible car accident injury) 
I dig her new album so much, it's my favorite yet of hers!


----------



## fleasbaby

joedoe said:


> Any active Grado clubbers out there own the Magnum Xs? Care to drop a few impressions ?




Loads of detail...delightfully open sound, reaches deep on bass when needed. I like them a lot...that said, I have never heard earlier Magnum iterations...


----------



## Bugler

Thinking of Scarlett but listening to Dave Brubeck


----------



## Theogenes

thepianoman said:


> Also one of my favorite vocalists period. And she has an amazing story too (she used music to recover from a really terrible car accident injury)
> I digger new album so much, it's my favorite yet of hers!


 
  
 Yeah, she did a song about it on her first album. Pretty amazing story, IMO. No idea how you have a voice that is so unbelievably good and you go that long without knowing it. Unfortunate way to find out though, of course.


----------



## bpcans

bugler said:


> Thinking of Scarlett but listening to Dave Brubeck


I was listening to a little Brubeck this morning, but right now ThePianoMan has got me going on a Bill Evans binge.


----------



## CH23

Philip Glass - Koyaanisqatsi.

I knew the soundtrack before i knew the film, but both left me very impressed. (To an emotional level)

I know it's not jazz, but there's more than enough brass in there


----------



## ThePianoMan

ch23 said:


> Philip Glass - Koyaanisqatsi.
> 
> I knew the soundtrack before i knew the film, but both left me very impressed. (To an emotional level)
> 
> I know it's not jazz, but there's more than enough brass in there


 




  
 I went back and listened to some of my John Adams (gran pianola music) and Steve Reich (music for 18 musicians) after that comment!  Man I love all this music (I haven't yet seen all of Koyaanisqatsi yet, but I really love what I have seen so far, and the music is so excellent)  I find minimalism to be really powerful, emotionally speaking.


----------



## ferday

thepianoman said:


> I went back and listened to some of my John Adams (gran pianola music) and Steve Reich (music for 18 musicians) after that comment!  Man I love all this music (I haven't yet seen all of Koyaanisqatsi yet, but I really love what I have seen so far, and the music is so excellent)  I find minimalism to be really powerful, emotionally speaking.




Music for 18 musicians is so amazing. More people need to have it (and terry Riley's "in C")


----------



## ThePianoMan

ferday said:


> Music for 18 musicians is so amazing. More people need to have it (and terry Riley's "in C")


 
 +1
 very true, but at least here on head-fi we have excellent varied taste in music!


----------



## stacker45

My favorite is, Left outside alone.


----------



## gefski

ch23 said:


> Philip Glass - Koyaanisqatsi.
> 
> I knew the soundtrack before i knew the film, but both left me very impressed. (To an emotional level)
> 
> I know it's not jazz, but there's more than enough brass in there




Glass' soundtrack to the Errol Morris film 'The Thin Blue Line' really wove a haunting tone through the whole thing.


----------



## vilders

Hi guys. What is actually the difference between these models(Grado SR60i, SR80i, Grado SR125i)? Characteristic is the same.


----------



## elmoe

The drivers are all different, and so is the sound. Just look at:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/234/grado-shootout-sr60-vs-sr80-vs-sr125-vs-sr225-vs-sr325-vs-rs-2


----------



## sinnottj

vilders said:


> Hi guys. What is actually the difference between these models(Grado SR60i, SR80i, Grado SR125i)? Characteristic is the same.


 
  
 This is what I've been able to work out over the years:
  

The drivers all share the same basic design (right up to the the RS1i), but they are sorted for quality (called 'binning' in manufacturing terms) and are more closely matched as you go up the product line. The best, most closely match drivers end up in RS1is, next best in RS2is, and so-on.
Various models also have the diaphragm treated to tweak the sound (Grado call this 'de-stressing') and it probably involves coating the diaphragm with some substance to vary its surface properties somehow (e.g. to stiffen it). I think this is a pretty common technique for headphone manufacturers to improve/tweak their drivers - I suspect Sennheiser did something similar to the HD600 driver to produce the HD650.
The higher end models also have some rubber/tar-like compound bonded to the rear of the magnet plate to mass-load the driver, which improves the bass (you can do this yourself - search for 'blue-tak mod').
Better cables/voice-coil wiring as you progress through the models.
Higher models have better air-flow through the rear earcup screens, which improves soundstage.
And last, but not least, we have the different earcup enclosure materials - plastic, aluminium, wood - which may/may not flavour the sound.
  
 The basic sound _is _essentially the same between all the models (ignoring the PS500/GS1000i/PS1000, which have further modification to increase the bass) but they _do _all sound different. Sometimes the difference is pretty subtle, but it's there.
  
 What's great is that you can buy an SR80i and have an amazing headphone for relatively little money. If you like the sound, you can buy one of the higher up models and know you're going to get something that has the same basic signature but sounds better (and with a more luxurious build, of course)


----------



## CH23

thepianoman said:


> I went back and listened to some of my John Adams (gran pianola music) and Steve Reich (music for 18 musicians) after that comment!  Man I love all this music (I haven't yet seen all of Koyaanisqatsi yet, but I really love what I have seen so far, and the music is so excellent)  I find minimalism to be really powerful, emotionally speaking.




Reminder to self to find these albums. If they're anything like Koyaanisqatsi i'm sure i'll enjoy myself with them


----------



## whirlwind

A good Sunday morning to everyone.


----------



## jaywillin

oh i do love some dire straits !! a threefer !


----------



## whirlwind

^^ +1 ^^
  
 Going to watch now!


----------



## jaywillin

mark knopfler at royal albery hall, nice sound !


----------



## bassboysam

i know a lot of you are fans of Joe, but this is exactly how not to do a Tom Waits cover.


----------



## whirlwind

bassboysam said:


> i know a lot of you are fans of Joe, but this is exactly how not to do a Tom Waits cover.





 I actually love this version of Jockey Full Of Bourbon....Joe does many versions....this is one of my favs, personally


----------



## bassboysam

it just lacks the swing, over-produced and the melody drives me crazy. Sounds like a "lawyer blues" band at an open mic night. It just doesn't pay tribute to the original at all, and it doesn't sound like anything Tom would even listen to.


----------



## bassboysam

not the same song, but this is how you do Tom Waits covers, in my opinion of course...still true to the original but still adding your own touch without watering it down.
  

  
 one of my favorite covers..i could listen to this all day


----------



## whirlwind

bassboysam said:


> it just lacks the swing, over-produced and the melody drives me crazy. Sounds like a "lawyer blues" band at an open mic night. It just doesn't pay tribute to the original at all, and it doesn't sound like anything Tom would even listen to.


 

 Well, maybe Tom would not listen to it....I do not know and no there is not a small man with a hellish voice singing it, and I mean that as a *compliment and not a negative.  I love Tom Waits.*
  
*T*hat being said, I really think that anytime somebody does a cover of somebody's song, that in itself is paying tribute to that artist, most definitely.


----------



## fleasbaby

sinnottj said:


> This is what I've been able to work out over the years:
> 
> 
> The drivers all share the same basic design (right up to the the RS1i), but they are sorted for quality (called 'binning' in manufacturing terms) and are more closely matched as you go up the product line. The best, most closely match drivers end up in RS1is, next best in RS2is, and so-on.
> ...


 
  
 I heard that some of the higher models have holes punched in the felt around the drivers (a common mod for some). Not sure which models though, and how many holes...ever seen that?


----------



## CH23

fleasbaby said:


> I heard that some of the higher models have holes punched in the felt around the drivers (a common mod for some). Not sure which models though, and how many holes...ever seen that?




My RS1 classic has holes, i believe 3, and my PS1000 has 4 holes. My RS2 classic had none.


----------



## joseph69

ch23 said:


> My RS1 classic has holes, i believe 3, and my PS1000 has 4 holes. My RS2 classic had none.


 
 Have you taken your PS1K's apart?
 Or did you see the holes through the ear cups?


----------



## HPiper

bassboysam said:


> i know a lot of you are fans of Joe, but this is exactly how not to do a Tom Waits cover.





 I don't think anybody can do a Tom Waits cover....


----------



## sinnottj

fleasbaby said:


> I heard that some of the higher models have holes punched in the felt around the drivers (a common mod for some). Not sure which models though, and how many holes...ever seen that?




PS500, GS1000i & PS1000 all have holes, which give them the extra bass.

I wasn't aware that any of the other models had driver holes ...


----------



## TheDreamthinker

ferday said:


> Music for 18 musicians is so amazing. More people need to have it (and terry Riley's "in C")




Uh...Steve Reich and Philip Glass

I am building a minimalist music library...
Drumming is also great.


----------



## bpcans

thedreamthinker said:


> Uh...Steve Reich and Philip Glass
> 
> I am building a minimalist music library...
> Drumming is also great.


I'm thinking that the Grateful Dead drummer Mickey Hart also has some cool stuff out there too.


----------



## ferday

thedreamthinker said:


> Uh...Steve Reich and Philip Glass
> 
> I am building a minimalist music library...
> Drumming is also great.




I don't have much traditional minimalism. Terry Riley and Steve reich are my favourites that I have, I enjoy la monte young for his drone pieces, i love drone a lot

I do have a large electronic ambient/minimal collection and a fair amount of drone rock stuff


----------



## markm1

I posted this in the _what are you listening to thread_, but I just wanted to say how great blues sounds on Grados as we all know. Fact is, I have tons of rock and metal and a growing classic jazz collection, but not that much straight blues. I like Clapton, Neil Young, BB King, Robert Cray. But just don't own tons of blues.
  
 My Dad passed away several years ago. This weekend, my Mom gave me a couple of his CD's. They sound stunning on my 225i through my dedicated rig:
  

  
 From the 30's and 40's.... very dated....folk blues
  


 I don't know enough about different blues to be articulate, Delta, Chicago, Memphis, etc. But, I know I like this. Junior Wells, Ike and Tina Turner, Mississippi John Hurt, Memphis Slim, John Lee Hooker-great stuff!


----------



## whirlwind

^ +1 ^
  
 It sure is


----------



## TheDreamthinker

ferday said:


> I don't have much traditional minimalism. Terry Riley and Steve reich are my favourites that I have, I enjoy la monte young for his drone pieces, i love drone a lot
> 
> I do have a large electronic ambient/minimal collection and a fair amount of drone rock stuff


 
  
 Don't forget Philip Glass...
  
 I think that if one listens to ambient and other 'slow' electronic music, classical minimalism is not far away.
  
 Philip Glass - Violin Concerto (Concerto Grosso No.5)

  
 ...picked it up from a friend...one of my favourites


----------



## JoeDoe

thedreamthinker said:


> Uh...Steve Reich and Philip Glass
> 
> I am building a minimalist music library...
> Drumming is also great.




+1


----------



## CH23

joseph69 said:


> Have you taken your PS1K's apart?
> Or did you see the holes through the ear cups?




I'd take them apart only if i knew exactly how to put them together with the same glue again.

Holding them against light reveals holes 

Anybody here a fan of Robbie Williams BTW? Because i'm at his concert right now


----------



## joseph69

ch23 said:


> I'd take them apart only if i knew exactly how to put them together with the same glue again.
> 
> Holding them against light reveals holes
> 
> ...


 
 This is my exact reason for asking…I'm not sure if they use the same type of glue as the plastic driver housings, the wood driver housing probably uses a different glue.
 What do you mean by "Holding them against light reveals holes"??? I don't follow what you mean. Thanks for the response.


----------



## HPiper

If you like traditional blues might as well start at the begining ...


----------



## CH23

joseph69 said:


> This is my exact reason for asking…I'm not sure if they use the same type of glue as the plastic driver housings, the wood driver housing probably uses a different glue.
> What do you mean by "Holding them against light reveals holes"??? I don't follow what you mean. Thanks for the response.




When you hold a light on the driver and look through the back you can see the holes


----------



## gefski

hpiper said:


> If you like traditional blues might as well start at the begining ...




OK, might as well have a memorial brew from Dogfish to go along with it. Anyone that enjoys Mr Johnson's music will note the reference to 2 songs on the label, "Hellhound On My Trail" and the hilarious "Traveling Riverside Blues".


----------



## joseph69

ch23 said:


> When you hold a light on the driver and look through the back you can see the holes


 
 Oh, I didn't know you were talking about the driver holes…I thought you meant the holes had something to do with disassembly/assembly, and the glue.


----------



## Doorbell

Got my first set of Grados weekend, the Sr60i. Right out the box, they sounded harsh but after a couple of hours of burn in, they sound pretty damn good. My only complaint is that they feel fragile. I keep thinking I'm about to break them.


----------



## CH23

doorbell said:


> Got my first set of Grados weekend, the Sr60i. Right out the box, they sounded harsh but after a couple of hours of burn in, they sound pretty damn good. My only complaint is that they feel fragile. I keep thinking I'm about to break them.




With normal usage they will most certainly last years. Enjoy


----------



## joseph69

doorbell said:


> Got my first set of Grados weekend, the Sr60i. Right out the box, they sounded harsh but after a couple of hours of burn in, they sound pretty damn good. My only complaint is that they feel fragile. I keep thinking I'm about to break them.


 
 Congratulations! There not fragile, they just feel this way due too the weight of them…just take care of them, and try not too let the cups rotate 360 degrees, and they'll be fine, enjoy them!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

doorbell said:


> Got my first set of Grados weekend, the Sr60i. Right out the box, they sounded harsh but after a couple of hours of burn in, they sound pretty damn good. My only complaint is that they feel fragile. I keep thinking I'm about to break them.


 


joseph69 said:


> Congratulations! There not fragile, they just feel this way due too the weight of them…just take care of them, and try not too let the cups rotate 360 degrees, and they'll be fine, enjoy them!


 
  
 this...(the biggest mistake i made...ruined my SR80i and will ruin my SR325is)
  - if u can, exchange the gimbals with something which doesn't rotate
  
 and look whether your gimbals are properly glued - sometimes they aren't
  
 ...anyway as you live in the US, it is easy for you to request spare parts.


----------



## gefski

thedreamthinker said:


> this...(the biggest mistake i made...ruined my SR80i and will ruin my SR325is)
> - if u can, exchange the gimbals with something which doesn't rotate
> 
> and look whether your gimbals are properly glued - sometimes they aren't
> ...




I don't understand how to "ruin" Grados by rotating the cups 360. If one gets turned around a time or two, I can see the "V" twisting and turn it back before wearing.


----------



## CH23

gefski said:


> I don't understand how to "ruin" Grados by rotating the cups 360. If one gets turned around a time or two, I can see the "V" twisting and turn it back before wearing.




The two(or more) wires within the black rubber cable will twist/untwist in ways the universe can't quite grasp.

I managed to undo this damage by massaging the cable on my PS1000, and my RS1 gladly doesn't have this (yet)


----------



## HPiper

My old set of 225's lasted a very long time but the cable did eventually go bad and I had to send them in to be recabled (they replaced the drivers too). It was at least 8 years before that happened though. Only costs like $45, which is a lot less than a set of cables for my HD600's cost and they did all the work.


----------



## Doorbell

Thanks for all the info everybody.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

hpiper said:


> My old set of 225's lasted a very long time but the cable did eventually go bad and I had to send them in to be recabled (they replaced the drivers too). It was at least 8 years before that happened though. Only costs like $45, which is a lot less than a set of cables for my HD600's cost and they did all the work.




Really cheap for a driver and cable replacement (almost the entire headphone).

My SR80i cable broke after 2 years of use. 
I mainly use headphones before i fall asleep and then fall asleep with them on (VERY bad habit). That is NOT recommended, especially with Grados. 
I try to avoid doing that now or only use the SR80i for that purpose.


----------



## joseph69

I received the Bitfrost Uber this morning! I can't wait too listen to it tonight, I hope I hear a nice difference initially and after some burn-in!


----------



## MickeyVee

Congrats! The BF Uber is superb but does take a long time to break in and smooth out.  Your patience will be rewarded.
 Quote:


joseph69 said:


> I received the Bitfrost Uber this morning! I can't wait too listen to it tonight, I hope I hear a nice difference initially and after some burn-in!


----------



## joseph69

mickeyvee said:


>


 
 Thank you! I have plenty of patience too wait for great sound, as I'm still waiting for the PS1Ki's to burn-in also. Thanks.
 BTW, Ive left my Meridian 203 DAC powered on for almost 25yrs with no issues at all. Do you leave your Bitfrost powered on all the time?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I received the Bitfrost Uber this morning! I can't wait too listen to it tonight, I hope I hear a nice difference initially and after some burn-in!


 

 can't wait to hear about it joseph


----------



## HPiper

Well Joseph add this to your dac information database. I ordered a super fancy USB cable, gold plated, blessed by the pope and dabbed with at least 1/2 oz of holy water. I tried it this evening, first of all I did hear a difference which shocked me as I was one of those who didn't think USB cables would change much, but...I like the sound of my $6.99 Blue Jeans Special better. The odd thing is the levels seem to be higher (louder) with my original cable, which may account for why I think it sounds better, but nothing accounts for why it should be louder. Bass seems tighter and transients a lot snappier with my cheapo cable. I think I am done with cable upgrades for a while. Spend a couple hundred dollars on 10 cables just to find that one magic bullet...no thanks. But..now I have one heck of a printer cable..gold plated, blessed by the pope...


----------



## rodweb

USB cables just transmits digital data guys.. It's always the same 0's and 1's. - I'm not getting in any discussion, just saying =)


----------



## bassboysam

People really underestimate the power of psychoacoustics. Many really want to believe that they can't be fooled by psychoacoustics too but it's really hard. I know I fall victim to it all the time.


----------



## ThePianoMan

I took a class about psychoacoustics earlier this year, and it is fascinating how our mind can fool us!  For example, there have been studies with professional wine tasters: they couldn't tell the difference between white and red wines.  They could tell they were different, but they couldn't indicate with any higher accuracy than the average person which was which.  Even with high-end cables, many people can tell differences, but couldn't say which they really liked more.  Interesting stuff.
  
 And concerning the comment about waiting for burn-in time, I have had my SR325is, and I feel they are still burning in a bit.  Might be my ears getting adjusted, but I played around with EQ some, and it seems they are getting a little less hard/harsh in the treble.  These are deff cans for the long haul though!


----------



## palmfish

If you want to experience burn-in, listen to your music for 10 mins with no EQ then repeat with the treble boosted 10dB. It will be uncomfortable at first but gradually the effect will lesson (although it may never sound good). Now return to flat EQ and repeat the same 10 minutes of music and you'll immediately notice how muffled your music sounds. By the time 10 mins is up it will sound normal again.

IME burn-in is all in the brain.


----------



## HPiper

Just saying, I learned my lesson but as with all things, I had to do it myself, just once. No so sure about the burn in thing, I can listen to my Senns for an hour and I still think my RS2i sound better as soon as I put them on..<G>


----------



## joseph69

I'm listening to my Sony-801ES > Bitfrost Uber > WA6…using the (optical input), when I press play/skip or when the Cd is changing tracks my Bitfrost is clicking/chattering erratically and loudly until the music starts. If I pause the music the Bitfrost continuously clicks/chatters erratically, until I press play/stop..this can't be right has anyone experienced this??? this clicking/chattering is only coming from the Bitfrost, I do not hear it through the headphones or while the Cd is playing.


----------



## joseph69

palmfish said:


> If you want to experience burn-in, listen to your music for 10 mins with no EQ then repeat with the treble boosted 10dB. It will be uncomfortable at first but gradually the effect will lesson (although it may never sound good). Now return to flat EQ and repeat the same 10 minutes of music and you'll immediately notice how muffled your music sounds. By the time 10 mins is up it will sound normal again.
> 
> IME burn-in is all in the brain.


 
 IME, with all my Grados they needed burn-in, especially the RS1i's/PS1000i's without a doubt. They need to open up and tighten up to put simple. I do agree with having to get use too the differences in sound from different models though.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I'm listening to my Sony-801ES > Bitfrost Uber > WA6…using the (optical output), when I press play/skip or when the Cd is changing tracks my Bitfrost is clicking/chattering erratically and loudly until the music starts. If I pause the music the Bitfrost continuously clicks/chatters erratically, until I press play/stop..this can't be right has anyone experienced this??? this clicking/chattering is only coming from the Bitfrost, I do not hear it through the headphones or while the Cd is playing.



I know it pops or clicks when changing tracks , when using the optical connection and doesn't if usb is used im not sure the constant pops between the music


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> I know it pops or clicks when changing tracks , when using the optical connection and doesn't if usb is used im not sure the constant pops between the music


 
 So you've experienced this with the optical only, but with the USB it doesn't do this?
 And I didn't order mine with the USB, because I prefer the optical.
 It actually sounds like a relay is chattering while the laser in the Cd player is reading the track. I don't see why this should happen while its on pause though.


----------



## jaywillin

I never used optical but on the schiit thread someone was asking about the noise ,I emailed Jason, because mine didn't make noise , he said usb doesn't but optical does 
It says something about it on the schiit website


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> I never used optical but on the schiit thread someone was asking about the noise ,I emailed Jason, because mine didn't make noise , he said usb doesn't but optical does
> It says something about it on the schiit website


 
 OK, thanks for the info, I read the site about the Bitfrost, but I don't remember reading about this, I'm going to read it again. Tell you the truth I'm not too happy with this noise…especially when the Cd is paused because it is constant!
 Thanks Jay.


----------



## jimr101

I retired from Colorado to Arizona so that my San Diego sweetheart could get out of the cold. I'd been looking all over for a place to listen to all the grados at once. I was checking out the McIntosh dealer for the new headphone amp here in the Phoenix AZ valley and OMG!!! They are an authorized grado dealer. They have the full grado line up in there audition rooms. I got to listen to everything from the sr60i to the ps1000 via the rs1 rs2i gs1000 on an 80 grand McIntosh set up with 10 grand turntable Amy Grand sounded out of this world. Tube preamps with rows of tubes, burrbrown chips with no gitter a every thing a Grado fan dreams of. PURE NIRVANA OF SOUND. One major check off my bucket list. All the grados in one sitting multiplied by the best amps. I'm not associated with them in any way but I highly recommend stopping by their Tempe or Scottsdale AZ store and make an appointment for a listen to Grado heaven.


----------



## hsubox

joseph69 said:


> OK, thanks for the info, I read the site about the Bitfrost, but I don't remember reading about this, I'm going to read it again. Tell you the truth I'm not too happy with this noise…especially when the Cd is paused because it is constant!
> Thanks Jay.




It's the mute relays. They do that. I wouldn't be concerned about it (I think they reference it in the FAQs), but the USB doesn't do that because the pausing/muting is handled differently, if I remember right.


----------



## joseph69

hsubox said:


> It's the mute relays. They do that. I wouldn't be concerned about it (I think they reference it in the FAQs), but the USB doesn't do that because the pausing/muting is handled differently, if I remember right.


 
 Yeah I just read it in the (FAQ's), and it is normal, but it doesn't state it only does it with the optical input…they state it as doing it no matter what input. You and* Jaywillin* both have said it doesn't do it with the USB, but Schiit doesn't tell you that! If I would have known this (I didn't read the FAQ), I would have ordered the USB upgrade, and there goes another $150.00 just too get rid of that annoying clicking, especially while the CD player is on pause when it is constant. Tomorrow I need to hear if it does the same thing with my MBP as the music source. I'm really not thrilled with this, especially switching over too the USB for the $150.00 just too get rid of the clicking…its almost like a gimmick IMO. I'll see what happens…I'm almost considering returning it and trying the Peachtree DAC-itx I'm so aggravated. Thank you for the info also, I appreciate it.


----------



## ThePianoMan

I have had the chance before to compare "burned-in" headphones to brand new, or at newer in-store versions of the same headphone, and I usually hear at least a slight difference, though its not always huge.  It's really big with the Grados though.
  
 Also, I know it's a bit late to the party, but in terms of music, I found a newish artist called Nick Waterhouse who sounds really excellent on Grados!  Check out his "Holly" album.  Really cool mix of blues, little jazz, some funk, and rockabilly.  Very vintage sound, and he does everything analog with old ribbon mics and stuff.  Really awesome retro sound, bit like JD McPherson.


----------



## gefski

The BIFROST relay clicks whenever the datastream is interrupted, exactly as described in the faq on their website. Does it on SPDIF optical or coax.


----------



## whirlwind

bassboysam said:


> People really underestimate the power of psychoacoustics. Many really want to believe that they can't be fooled by psychoacoustics too but it's really hard. I know I fall victim to it all the time.


 

 +1


----------



## whirlwind

jimr101 said:


> I retired from Colorado to Arizona so that my San Diego sweetheart could get out of the cold. I'd been looking all over for a place to listen to all the grados at once. I was checking out the McIntosh dealer for the new headphone amp here in the Phoenix AZ valley and OMG!!! They are an authorized grado dealer. They have the full grado line up in there audition rooms. I got to listen to everything from the sr60i to the ps1000 via the rs1 rs2i gs1000 on an 80 grand McIntosh set up with 10 grand turntable Amy Grand sounded out of this world. Tube preamps with rows of tubes, burrbrown chips with no gitter a every thing a Grado fan dreams of. PURE NIRVANA OF SOUND. One major check off my bucket list. All the grados in one sitting multiplied by the best amps. I'm not associated with them in any way but I highly recommend stopping by their Tempe or Scottsdale AZ store and make an appointment for a listen to Grado heaven.


 

 You are a very lucky man.
  
 What did you like best ?
  
 I got chilled, when you said rows of tubes


----------



## jimr101

Whirlwind the Tempe AZ soundrooms are primarily McIntosh show rooms. As you know McIntosh amps are assemled in the USA much by hand with very much the same spirit adittude and pride as Grado. Their amps are built with the soul of the music as their name to fame was to build the sound system for the Grateful Dead. The legendary McIntosh sound just as we speak of a legendary Grado sound was founded on reproducing the music with the utmost integrity to the soul and way it was performed. Since most of the music at that time was made on the magnificent vintage tube amplifiers like the Marshalls. The McIntosh tube amps of course became their name to fame. This being said I spent most of my headphone time in the room that was full of vinyl with a ten thousand dollar turntable but mostly the phono preamp with probably 10 or 15 tubes in a row glowing with all the wonders of the legendary McIntosh amps. Back to your question on the grados. That was the room were I got to fully appreciate the pristine sound of the wood cups on the classical music to fully appreciate the rs1's or the pristine gs1000. I had come in mainly to give the sr325is a listen to see for myself if they were as bright as they were accused of. They were! What started it all is that on an equalizer at 63 years old I noticed how I had a tendency to crank up the treble and turn down the bass. I was playing with my new Samsung phone that has what basically is a hearing test called adaptive sound app. What I learned from it was that in fact I love bass, but clear crisp bass not the atrocious kind you get from beats headphones. And that the reason I crank the treble up was that it was that boomy horrible kind of bass that was drowning out my diminishing ability to hear the upper scale. So in my attention deficit way getting back to grados I learned that the sound that does it for me was the combination of wood cups and metal. In conclusion the ps1000 was it for me on that 80 grand McIntosh set up but in real life the ps500 would probably outdo my hearing or any set up I could ever put togeither in my lifetime. Being a Colorado mountain redneck hippie whatever that is that loves Alan Jackson and Dwight Yoakam as much as Neil Young Gratefuldead via Allman Brothers Freddie King southern boogie. The ps500 was it for me. I didn't find them dark at all but that could be the quality of the sound system. As I found out I crank the treble up because I do love a crisp sharp bass. My original thought was to get a pair of sr 325is and mod them with wood cups. But reading the specs on the drivers the cost would be so close that I would be better off just getting the ps500's. Now I really liked the comfort of the big over the ear G pads. The sound system was so extreme that I don't think I could truly evaluate the difference in ear pads. I know that I love my flats sound wise but my ears do get hot. Well it's early getting time to grind some fresh coffee. GRADOS AND COFFEE IN THE MORNING BREWS AND TUNES IN THE AFTERNOON and Jaywillin picking us some tunes. My imagination went wild in those gorgeous sound rooms. It anabled me to imagine a Club where you walk in to fresh coffee being roasted in house in the front and a micro brewery in back a full selection of grados to choose from you would buy or furnish your own earpads. Each listening station booth would have a Pono music player on the table slide your membership card to pick your favorite 16bit192khz music just like you would in the 50's dinners on the table juke box. Ah! Dreaming is such fun!


----------



## jaywillin

jimr101 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 sounds like a good idea for a business, a starbucks/brewhouse/music store


----------



## joseph69

gefski said:


> The BIFROST relay clicks whenever the datastream is interrupted, exactly as described in the faq on their website. Does it on SPDIF optical or coax.


 
 Yes, I read it …but it doesn't state with what input it does it with like you are stating.
 Anyway I'm over the fact that the mute relay makes noise while switching tracks, I was just in shock last night when this happened, and it sounded like someone was using a typewriter next to me. It bothers me that I can't pause my Cd player without the relay continuously going  nuts! Schiit should have have stated it as you did, because it doesn't do it with the USB input, and if I would have known this I would have ordered it with the USB option for my MBP. But anyway I'll live with it due to my 3hr initial listening impressions in clarity/crispness and the faster/tighter bass that I noticed compared too my 20+ year old Meridian 203. I'll probably sell the Meridian and install the USB upgrade anyway.


----------



## bbophead

joseph69 said:


> I'm almost considering returning it and trying the Peachtree DAC-itx I'm so aggravated.


 
 I've never heard any Schiit.  I have a DacIT (the original) and really like it.  No stupid noises.  (Why would you sell equipment with this "feature"?)  The Peachtree has a nice dreamy soundstage with optical/coax/usb.  If you get the itch, you'll be happy, IMHO.  Life is too short to put up with incompetence.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Yes, I read it …but it doesn't state with what input it does it with like you are stating.
> Anyway I'm over the fact that the mute relay makes noise while switching tracks, I was just in shock last night when this happened, and it sounded like someone was using a typewriter next to me. It bothers me that I can't pause my Cd player without the relay continuously going  nuts! Schiit should have have stated it as you did, because it doesn't do it with the USB input, and if I would have known this I would have ordered it with the USB option for my MBP. But anyway I'll live with it due to my 3hr initial listening impressions in clarity/crispness and the faster/tighter bass that I noticed compared too my 20+ year old Meridian 203. I'll probably sell the Meridian and install the USB upgrade anyway.


 

 the usb option is easy to install yourself, i did one


----------



## joseph69

bbophead said:


> I've never heard any Schiit.  I have a DacIT (the original) and really like it.  No stupid noises.  (Why would you sell equipment with this "feature"?)  The Peachtree has a nice dreamy soundstage with optical/coax/usb.  If you get the itch, you'll be happy, IMHO.  Life is too short to put up with incompetence.


 
 I looked into this DAC before buying the Bitfrost…the dimensions in the ad on Amazon say it is 1x 1x 1", this can't be right, and Peachtrees site doesn't give the dimensions on the DACit. Can you please tell me the dimensions when you get a chance? thank you. 
  


jaywillin said:


> the usb option is easy to install yourself, i did one


 
 Yes, from what I understand it snaps in.


----------



## gefski

What is this "BITFROST" device?:confused_face(1):


----------



## swspiers

I personally love the 'click' of my Bifrost.  It tells me it's adjusting to the sample rate, and also tells me when Spotify isn't giving me 320.


----------



## jaywillin

bbophead said:


> I've never heard any Schiit.  I have a DacIT (the original) and really like it.  No stupid noises.  (Why would you sell equipment with this "feature"?)  The Peachtree has a nice dreamy soundstage with optical/coax/usb.  If you get the itch, you'll be happy, IMHO.  Life is too short to put up with incompetence.


 

 my wadia clicks when changing tracks, and its usb, doesn't bother me at all, now it doesn't click on mute, but anytime signal changes, it clicks
 i've had the dacit too, it is very good, but i had a problem with it having drop outs when listening through jriver at anything over 16/44
 and i never had that with the bifrost


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> I personally love the 'click' of my Bifrost.  It tells me it's adjusting to the sample rate, and also tells me when Spotify isn't giving me 320.


 

 yup, i fell the same about my wadia, it tells me its changing rates


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I looked into this DAC before buying the Bitfrost…the dimensions in the ad on Amazon say it is 1x 1x 1", this can't be right, and Peachtrees site doesn't give the dimensions on the DACit. Can you please tell me the dimensions when you get a chance? thank you.
> 
> Yes, from what I understand it snaps in.


 

 more square than the bifrost,maybe a little taller, but not as wide, very solid , heavier than you'd expect


----------



## bbophead

Since I only listen to 16/44, satellite radio (via the PT) and vinyl, I don't have to adjust to the clicking noise.  Do all DACs do this with lower and higher bit rates?
  
 I'm old and old fashioned.  I just listen to music.  I don't generally use music as accompaniment to what I'm otherwise engaged in so I don't like being reminded of what my equipment is doing.  It's there to serve the music and me.  Silently.
  
 @ Joseph:  My DacIT is 6.5" square and 2.5" tall.


----------



## jaywillin

bbophead said:


> Since I only listen to 16/44, satellite radio (via the PT) and vinyl, I don't have to adjust to the clicking noise.  Do all DACs do this with lower and higher bit rates?
> 
> I'm old and old fashioned.  I just listen to music.  I don't generally use music as accompaniment to what I'm otherwise engaged in so I don't like being reminded of what my equipment is doing.  It's there to serve the music and me.  Silently.
> 
> @ Joseph:  My DacIT is 6.5" square and 2.5" tall.


 

 no, i've had other dacs that didn't pop when changing, i'm not technically savvy enough to know why it some dacs  do, and some don't
 the popping i've experienced only happens when changing sampling rates, not in between individual tracks, so for me, its not like it clicks all the time


----------



## element23

Grado RS1i  so beautiful!!!


----------



## MickeyVee

Wow.. this thread moves fast.  I don't recall any clicking on my Bifrost but then again, I used USB most of the time.  Eventhough I've sold it an moved on the the Rega DAC and the Naim DAC-V1 (both providing a richer and fuller sound), I hold the Bifrost in high regard.  Nice Schiit.
  
 BTW.. picked up a FiiO X5 on Saturday and am mating with my RS1i's.  Quite a nice combo. Definitely my around the house/travel rig from now on.


----------



## bbophead

jaywillin said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > Since I only listen to 16/44, satellite radio (via the PT) and vinyl, I don't have to adjust to the clicking noise.  Do all DACs do this with lower and higher bit rates?
> ...


 
 That's good that it doesn't click all the time.


----------



## joseph69

gefski said:


> What is this "BITFROST" device?


 
 Its a D/A Converter.
  


swspiers said:


> I personally love the 'click' of my Bifrost.  It tells me it's adjusting to the sample rate, and also tells me when Spotify isn't giving me 320.


 
 I really don't mind the relay opening/closing while reading the initial info, but it does it between tracks also, and it continuously openes/closes when paused, until I press play/stop, so if I want pause to stop listening for a few minutes to do something the relay is going crazy the entire time. It is quite loud and very annoying.
  


jaywillin said:


> my wadia clicks when changing tracks, and its usb, doesn't bother me at all, now it doesn't click on mute, but anytime signal changes, it clicks
> i've had the dacit too, it is very good, but i had a problem with it having drop outs when listening through jriver at anything over 16/44
> and i never had that with the bifrost


 
 Thats whats killing me…when its on mute/pause.
  


jaywillin said:


> more square than the bifrost,maybe a little taller, but not as wide, very solid , heavier than you'd expect


 
 I figured the measurements in the description (on Amazon) where 100% wrong after seeing the photos and the weight of the unit. 
  


bbophead said:


> Since I only listen to 16/44, satellite radio (via the PT) and vinyl, I don't have to adjust to the clicking noise.  Do all DACs do this with lower and higher bit rates?
> 
> I'm old and old fashioned.  I just listen to music.  I don't generally use music as accompaniment to what I'm otherwise engaged in so I don't like being reminded of what my equipment is doing.  It's there to serve the music and me.  Silently.
> 
> @ Joseph:  My DacIT is 6.5" square and 2.5" tall.


 
 Tank you for the dimensions.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph, are the tracks of different sampling rates ? or the same recording all tracks the same bit rate ?


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> joseph, are the tracks of different sampling rates ? or the same recording all tracks the same bit rate ?


 
 Yes, there all the same bit-rate 16/44, I'm listening to original Cd's, thats why I don't understand why the DAC is re-reading the bit-rate after the initial reading in-between tracks.
 I contacted Schiit and told them about the muting relay continuously going nuts while the Cd is paused, and Jason responded…"some Cd players do this" and thats all he said. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 That made no sense to me at all! Why would the muting relay go crazy while on pause…I don't think this is correct, nor is that a thorough answer.
 Jay, when you put the USB option in your Bitfrost, is there a cut out on the back panel for the USB port?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Yes, there all the same bit-rate 16/44, I'm listening to original Cd's, thats why I don't understand why the DAC is re-reading the bit-rate after the initial reading in-between tracks.
> I contacted Schiit and told them about the muting relay continuously going nuts while the Cd is paused, and Jason responded…"some Cd players do this" and thats all he said.
> 
> 
> ...


 

 yep, and its a straight plug in , just have to be very careful with the input selection lights, sometimes they'll get out of alignment, that happened to me on my first time opening up the bifrost, , some very long needle nose pliers came in handy
  
  
 jason is know for giving "very brief" answers, , and i could see the cd player having something to do with it, they way the signal leaves the player some way


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> yep, and its a straight plug in , just have to be very careful with the input selection lights, sometimes they'll get out of alignment, that happened to me on my first time opening up the bifrost, , some very long needle nose pliers came in handy
> 
> 
> jason is know for giving "very brief" answers, , and i could see the cd player having something to do with it, they way the signal leaves the player some way


 
 Thanks for the info. I'll hang in a couple of days before I make any decision. Tonight I'm going to listen from my MBP's library with the optical  cable and see what the Bitfrost does when I use the pause button.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll hang in a couple of days before I make any decision. Tonight I'm going to listen from my MBP's library with the optical  cable and see what the Bitfrost does when I use the pause button.


 

 good luck and keep us posted
 the gen 2 usb is very good by the way


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> good luck and keep us posted
> the gen 2 usb is very good by the way


 
 I will, thank you!


----------



## swspiers

joseph69 said:


> I really don't mind the relay opening/closing while reading the initial info, but it does it between tracks also, and it continuously openes/closes when paused, until I press play/stop, so if I want pause to stop listening for a few minutes to do something the relay is going crazy the entire time. It is quite loud and very annoying.
> 
> Thats whats killing me…when its on mute/pause.


 
 That sounds like there is something seriously wrong with the unit.  I might be able to email SCHIT or even PM Jason Stoddard- he's a regular on Head-Fi
  
 edit: I didn't see your post above.  I would send it back, and try another unit.  It could be the CD player if it re-sets on pause.  If that's the case, try another source, if possible.
  
 Good luck


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> That sounds like there is something seriously wrong with the unit.  I might be able to email SCHIT or even PM Jason Stoddard- he's a regular on Head-Fi
> 
> edit: I didn't see your post above.  I would send it back, and try another unit.  It could be the CD player if it re-sets on pause.  If that's the case, try another source, if possible.
> 
> Good luck


 
 I don't quite buy the answer I got from Schiit about it being my Cd player. When I use my 20+ year old Meridian the indicator light never lost the signal on pause with the same Cd player, so it doesn't re-set on pause. When I tell you this relay is going crazy, I really mean it. I'm going to hook up the Bitfrost to my MBP tonight with the optical cable ( I didn't order it with the USB), and see what happens when I pause the music from the MBP. Thanks for the luck.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 And I do agree with you…it sounds like theres something seriously wrong with the unit.


----------



## joseph69

I should have phrased my comment about the Meridian, by saying once the signal was "locked", it never unlocked between tracks/skip/back/pause. It seems the Bitfrost is loosing the signal, and I know its not my Cd players signal.


----------



## swspiers

My wife just informed me that in no uncertain terms, I will not be buying any new headphones for a while...


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I should have phrased my comment about the Meridian, by saying once the signal was "locked", it never unlocked between tracks/skip/back/pause. It seems the Bitfrost is loosing the signal, and I know its not my Cd players signal.


 

 can you return it ? have them check it ?


----------



## ThePianoMan

Hey guys, curiosity here, but I'm thinking about upgrading 325is to a PS500, or possibly getting a closed back phone to complement it... I have seen a fair number of reviews comparing the two, but something hat doesn't seem to be addressed is if the PS500 is superior to the 325 in detail and technical ability. I understand it's different, but is the upgrade really worth more, or is expanding the stable worth more? Happy to hear any opinions...


----------



## HPiper

thepianoman said:


> Hey guys, curiosity here, but I'm thinking about upgrading 325is to a PS500, or possibly getting a closed back phone to complement it... I have seen a fair number of reviews comparing the two, but something hat doesn't seem to be addressed is if the PS500 is superior to the 325 in detail and technical ability. I understand it's different, but is the upgrade really worth more, or is expanding the stable worth more? Happy to hear any opinions...


 

 Well you are asking for opinion and so you can have mine, I wouldn't upgrade to a PS500. Unless you really love bass. What is it you are looking for specifically in you new phone. The two detail kings in the Grado line up are the two 1000's the GS and PS. Honestly though I think you may be looking at a Planar or Stax phone.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> can you return it ? have them check it ?


 
 Yes, but before I do that I want to see if this happens with my MBP as my source, while between tracks/skipping/back/pausing, if it does then theres my answer and it will be going back. And I'm going to be using ALAC files, so there all the same bit-rate.


----------



## maddin

I am one of those, who also prefer the SR325i (in my case) to the PS500 - for most recordings. The SR325i is more an allrounder to my ears. The PS500 can have with a lot of recordings just too much midbass. There are recordings where it works great, for example I listened these days the last wovenhand album with it and this sounded outstanding. But for most records I prefer the SR325i or my Alessandro MS pro... If you like your SR325is, why upgrade? I have to say I find myself now in the happy spot, where I mainly listen to music. I have all my grados for some time and still they surprise and make me smile - out of happyness because I like so much what I am hearing.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> sounds like a good idea for a business, a starbucks/brewhouse/music store


 

 Im In


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> My wife just informed me that in no uncertain terms, I will not be buying any new headphones for a while...


 

 My wife told me that before....not long after she told me....I had to ask her for forgiveness


----------



## swspiers

whirlwind said:


> My wife told me that before....not long after she told me....I had to ask her for forgiveness


 
 Oh, I forgot to write one more thing.  She just gave me the money to buy a Sony XBR-55X850A Ultra Hi Def (4K) TV


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> Oh, I forgot to write one more thing.  She just gave me the money to buy a Sony XBR-55X850A Ultra Hi Def (4K) TV


 
 Well....hell....who need headphones anyway  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


hpiper said:


> Well you are asking for opinion and so you can have mine, I wouldn't upgrade to a PS500. Unless you really love bass. What is it you are looking for specifically in you new phone. The two detail kings in the Grado line up are the two 1000's the GS and PS. Honestly though I think you may be looking at a Planar or Stax phone.


 
 Stax, you say........you may want to put a double lock on your wallet......or just run far away from head-fi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Man, be careful when thinking about going the stax route!


----------



## ThePianoMan

Thanks for the opinions guys... I'm listening to my 325is right now, and am immediately reminded that they really are excellent cans for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I went to pick them up I had the entire grado line to demo, though silly me I only tried the Gs1000, Ps1000 and SR series.  I'm thinking of going for the new ZMF VIbro, cuz a planar and a closed back would be really nice for isolation purposes (and a different flavor)
 Thanks for the opinions!


----------



## ferday

swspiers said:


> My wife just informed me that in no uncertain terms, I will not be buying any new headphones for a while...


 
  
 weird, my wife said the same thing to me just this morning....


----------



## whirlwind

ferday said:


> weird, my wife said the same thing to me just this morning....


 
  
 Hot damn....you get a 4K tv too!


----------



## bpcans

swspiers said:


> My wife just informed me that in no uncertain terms, I will not be buying any new headphones for a while...


I see and out in that contract. The adjective "new" jumped right out at me, if you get what I'm sayin'.


----------



## ferday

whirlwind said:


> Hot damn....you get a 4K tv too!


 
  
 LOL!  i'll pretend to be surprised so she doesn't know you told me


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> Oh, I forgot to write one more thing.  She just gave me the money to buy a Sony XBR-55X850A Ultra Hi Def (4K) TV


 
 Nice!!!


----------



## jaywillin

a musical interlude .....


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Oh, I forgot to write one more thing.  She just gave me the money to buy a Sony XBR-55X850A Ultra Hi Def (4K) TV


 
  
 you're so deprived


----------



## whirlwind

ferday said:


> LOL!  i'll pretend to be surprised so she doesn't know you told me


 
 HA!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


jaywillin said:


> a musical interlude .....




 Oh man....The Mule!.....Yeah!
  
 I saw the North Mississippi All-stars last weekend on AXS....The New Orleans Jazz Fest


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> HA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 i saw a little of phish, and a few groups i didn't know,
 later this month, the tribute show for gregg allman , that was recorded at the fox theater in atl is going to be on, i'll be dvring it !


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> i saw a little of phish, and a few groups i didn't know,
> later this month, the tribute show for gregg allman , that was recorded at the fox theater in atl is going to be on, i'll be dvring it !


 

 Me too.....that should be great.
  
 I saw some Phish also and some John Fogerty.
  
 Was hoping to see Robert Randolph, and Joe B.......but no such luck.


----------



## swspiers

ferday said:


> weird, my wife said the same thing to me just this morning....


 
 About the TV or the headphones...or both?


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> you're so deprived


 
 I thought you wrote "depraved"
  
 Yep.  It's ordered.  Upscaled  4K bliss, here I come...


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> I thought you wrote "depraved"
> 
> Yep.  It's ordered.  Upscaled  4K bliss, here I come...


 

 though my bluray is capable, the tv stops at 1080p,  and the wife would put me out, WAY OUT !!


----------



## ferday

swspiers said:


> About the TV or the headphones...or both?




The headphones, technically....but I was told a couple weeks ago that I can't get a 4k projector so I guess both!


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> though my bluray is capable, the tv stops at 1080p,  and the wife would put me out, WAY OUT !!


 
 I'm pretty lucky.  The whole thing was her idea, too.
  
 Now I just need time to enjoy it.  I haven't listened to my Grado's in three weeks, due to home remodeling we're doing.  Well, I have my iGrado's at work, which is nice


----------



## Theogenes

Dodged the last four girlfriends that wanted to get married, and you guys aren't making me regret it .


----------



## joseph69

So I tried using my MBP as a source tonight with the Bitfrost, and the MBP won't even recognize the Bitfrost!
 I also have the Modi, which my MBP recognizes immediately!
 I'd say theres something definitely wrong with the Bitfrost!
 Does anyone use a MBP with the Bitfrost? If so, in the MIDI setup does the Bitfrost appear in the window to choose as the output?
 I know it should but...
 Thanks.
 The bit frost also wouldn't let me close the MIDI setup it froze, and I had to force quit.


----------



## gefski

joseph69 said:


> Yes, but before I do that I want to see if this happens with my MBP as my source, while between tracks/skipping/back/pausing, if it does then theres my answer and it will be going back. And I'm going to be using ALAC files, so there all the same bit-rate.




There are three detailed paragraphs on the Schiit site with straightforward explanations for Bifrost (not "Bitfrost") relays clicking in different situations; http://schiit.com/faq/dac-problems


----------



## joseph69

gefski said:


> There are three detailed paragraphs on the Schiit site with straightforward explanations for Bifrost (not "Bitfrost") relays clicking in different situations; http://schiit.com/faq/dac-problems


 
 Thank you for the link, but my MBP is not even recognizing the Bitfrost at all, so I can't even choose to use its clock. 
 where as the Modi it recognizes and I can choose too use its clock, not the MBP's clock.
 I'm having a totally different issue…the issue is not the clicking right now, I can't even get that far, and its also won't let me quit the MIDI setup, I have to force quit.
 BTW, I'm using the optical input.


----------



## joseph69

I made a mistake in one of my prior posts by saying that the bit-rate on Cd tracks are the same, there not…the sample rate is the same, sorry!


----------



## whirlwind

theogenes said:


> Dodged the last four girlfriends that wanted to get married, and you guys aren't making me regret it .


----------



## kvtaco17

theogenes said:


> Dodged the last four girlfriends that wanted to get married, and you guys aren't making me regret it .


 
  
 THIS COMMENT REQUIRES STORIES!


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> THIS COMMENT REQUIRES STORIES!


 

 might be too salacious for this forum !! lol


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> might be too salacious for this forum !! lol


 

 Ok, I'll only expect a story if its hilarious...


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> Ok, I'll only expect a story if its hilarious...


 

 salacious and hilarious would be GREAT !


----------



## kvtaco17

/img/vimeo_logo.png
  
 Well kicking off the morning with something classy...
  
 Modded SR225i + AudioGD 11.32 = perfect!


----------



## jaywillin

beautiful song


----------



## MickeyVee

With the optical out on a Mac, you just select line out (or whatever the default is for the optical out - cable must be plugged in).  The Bifrost will NOT show up in your list of devices using optical, only USB. 
  
 Quote:


joseph69 said:


> BTW, I'm using the optical input.


----------



## joseph69

mickeyvee said:


>


 
 Thank you for letting me know this, which makes sense, because the Magni/Modi combo is only USB and it shows and you can choose it. I didn't see the Bitfrost as an option so I figured it wasn't recognizing it, there was no indication like the Modi gives. Anyway I've ordered the Peachtree DACiTx due too the muting relay when using my Cd player as a source…it went nuts while on pause, so I'm just not dealing with it or Schiit with their one word answers when you ask a question. I requested a RA#, and I'm just waiting for it to send back the Bitfrost. Thanks for letting me know about the optical cable not showing up in the window, you would think Schiit would have let you know this when their telling you, "just click Schiit device easy huh", but they don't let you know only the USB cable will provide this info. Thanks again.


----------



## bbophead

thepianoman said:


> Hey guys, curiosity here, but I'm thinking about upgrading 325is to a PS500, or possibly getting a closed back phone to complement it... I have seen a fair number of reviews comparing the two, but something hat doesn't seem to be addressed is if the PS500 is superior to the 325 in detail and technical ability. I understand it's different, but is the upgrade really worth more, or is expanding the stable worth more? Happy to hear any opinions...


 
 I did a comparison a year or two ago.  Can't find it now.
  
 I love acoustic piano, classical and jazz.  I found the 500 to add a bit of pluminess to the lower octaves, a little too much mid-bass, so I kept the 325, sold the 500.  They are pretty close, 325 a bit brighter but I thought the bass was more truthful.  I had both for ten months, played through a Woo Audio WA6.  HTH.


----------



## MickeyVee

This is not a Schiit issue.  Any optical connection will not show you the DAC name in a list.  You have to choose the optical out and on the Mac and it's sometimes not obvious.  USB has 2 way communication (so it can identify itself amongst other things) and as far as I know, optical is one way stream and clocked at the DAC. This is one of the few reasons I prefer USB.  Hope this helps 
  
 Quote:


joseph69 said:


> Thank you for letting me know this, which makes sense, because the Magni/Modi combo is only USB and it shows and you can choose it. I didn't see the Bitfrost as an option so I figured it wasn't recognizing it, there was no indication like the Modi gives.


----------



## Theogenes

kvtaco17 said:


> THIS COMMENT REQUIRES STORIES!







jaywillin said:


> might be too salacious for this forum !! lol







kvtaco17 said:


> Ok, I'll only expect a story if its hilarious...







jaywillin said:


> salacious and hilarious would be GREAT !




Ha! Wow, didn't expect quite so much interest in that comment . The stories are, unfortunately, more boring than salacious, but suffice to say I've had to choose between freedom (and all the gear awesomeness that accompanies it) and marriage, and I chose the former. Not a choice I regret . 

Anyway, back to the Grados!!!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

theogenes said:


> Ha! Wow, didn't expect quite so much interest in that comment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
_(Ideal) First date:_
  
 Her: What are your hobbies?
 You: ....I kinda like headphones...its a strange hobby i know
 Her: Oh nice...I normally use my GS1000i at home....but I normally go for the RS1i and my wooded SR325is when I travel. I'm currently looking for a new tube amp...
 You: .............(excuse me?)......
  
 - Good luck finding a girlfriend like that.


----------



## joseph69

mickeyvee said:


>


 
 Yes, I totally understand it is not a Schiit issue. I just didn't know that the optical would not display the Schiit…but now I know from your last post only the USB will display the Schiit. I ordered my Bitfrost (without) the USB, so I couldn't even try a USB cable. The main reason I don't want it is because of the muting relay going crazy on pause/skip/back and in-between tracks…but I did read the Schiit site and they do say some Cd players will cause this and there answer to that issue is "buy a different transport", which is arrogant IMO, and I will not do that. Yes, you definitely helped understand about the optical/USB cable as far as the display on my MBP. Thank you very much, I appreciate the explanation.


----------



## HPiper

Me too, I hadn't ever thought about that (how the optical output works) as I have always used the USB. Am I right in thinking that if you just use the default output on your soundcard there is audio coming out of the optical? Things were so much simpler when you just put a record on the platter and lowered the needle. Only to yell out 5 secs later, "Why's the darn thing skipping!!!" "I don't remember all that noise last time I listened to this record!!"


----------



## ThePianoMan

thedreamthinker said:


> _(Ideal) First date:_
> 
> Her: What are your hobbies?
> You: ....I kinda like headphones...its a strange hobby i know
> ...




Does it count if said person prefers planars and will defend them to the death?


----------



## TheDreamthinker

thepianoman said:


> Does it count if said person prefers planars and will defend them to the _*death*_?


 
 If by 'said person' you mean 'said woman', it should be even better..:
  
 Her: Honey, let's open a separate bank account in Singapore for new tube amps. I heard the guys at CreditSuisse are quite good at rotating. Or should we go for HSBC? What do you think?
  
 but the _*death*_ part is important


----------



## ThePianoMan

thedreamthinker said:


> If by 'said person' you mean 'said woman', it should be even better..:
> 
> Her: Honey, let's open a separate bank account in Singapore for new tube amps. I heard the guys at CreditSuisse are quite good at rotating. Or should we go for HSBC? What do you think?
> 
> but the _*death*_ part is important




Well, let's just say I know a special someone who thinks it's funny to plug my Grados into her ortho amp, and watch me fall out of my chair. XD

She studies classical guitar too, and sometimes she plays along with whatever I'm listening to, trying to mess with my head. She's a prankster for sure! 

(To be fair I mess with her too. I put some recordings of myself playing some of her favorite songs in different than original keys on her media player) ^_^


----------



## MickeyVee

On a Mac (10.9.2), if an optical cable is plugged in, select 'Digital Out'. Name changes depending on what is or is not plugged into the audio out (Headphone, Internal Speakers). Not sure what it is Windows.
  
 Quote:


hpiper said:


>


----------



## TheDreamthinker

thepianoman said:


> Well, let's just say I know a special someone who thinks it's funny to plug my Grados into her ortho amp, and watch me fall out of my chair. XD
> 
> She studies classical guitar too, and sometimes she plays along with whatever I'm listening to, trying to mess with my head. She's a prankster for sure!
> 
> (To be fair I mess with her too. I put some recordings of myself playing some of her favorite songs in different than original keys on her media player) ^_^




You sure are a lucky guy...for having a woman like that by your side..

Some high tier, audiophile pranking is always interesting..please proceed..


----------



## Theogenes

thedreamthinker said:


> _(Ideal) First date:_
> 
> Her: What are your hobbies?
> You: ....I kinda like headphones...its a strange hobby i know
> ...




Perchance to dream... I'd even settle for bemused tolerance, honestly 

The irony here is that I actually got into headphone listening due to the last girl I lived with. I was a speaker guy before that, but wanted a more cohabitation-friendly way to enjoy my music, got on Head - Fi again and found put about the LCD-2, and the rest is... In my gear list, I guess


----------



## HPiper

What is the best, price is no object, amp you ever heard your (or somebody else's) Grado's on?


----------



## swspiers

hpiper said:


> What is the best, price is no object, amp you ever heard your (or somebody else's) Grado's on?


 
 General question to everyone?
  
 Burson soloist, medium gain.  I did not know music could sound like that with the 225i's.  It pretty much eliminated my desire to try higher-end Grado's.


----------



## ThePianoMan

I heard Grados on a Mapletree once. Sounded phenomenal. I've also heard some of the woo audio products do quite well, and I did give a Ray Samuels tube a listen, but it might be a bit bright for some (as bright as tubes can get) 

And I am very luck DreamThinker! Maybe we should start a thread entitled "Audiophile pranks"


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> What is the best, price is no object, amp you ever heard your (or somebody else's) Grado's on?


 

 Mad Ear+ HD


----------



## ThePianoMan

jaywillin said:


> Mad Ear+ HD




+1 this.


----------



## jimr101

HPiper the visit I had at the Tempe AZ McIntosh dealer audition room sold me on McIntosh. All the tube rolling and talk about DACS I've listen too made me realize that absolutely no one knows sound like McIntosh and Grado. They were still waiting on the MHA100 headphone amp. So instead I listened to the tube phono preamp with hand wound coils made in the US and a whole row of the best tubes McIntosh had picked for the amps they built for the Gratefull Dead. The only headphones they carry is the full line of Grados made also in the US. Their understanding of reproducing sound the way it was performed is the common thread between Grado and McIntosh. I spent a couple of hours reading the thread on the new headphone amp MHA100 and it made me realize just how much more McIntosh understand how music is recorded vs. the normal conversation we have about bit rates and so on. Their understanding of so much more than just what is discussed on line and keep secret is phenominally superior, timing jitter crossover circuits the chips they use in their DACS their true watts per ohms. I can honestly say that in all the meets I have never heard any thing like it. And in all fairness it was direct vinyl to PS1000 via their best phono tube amp and an 8 Grand amp. Just can't wait to hear the headphone amp dac.


----------



## ThePianoMan

jimr101 said:


> HPiper the visit I had at the Tempe AZ McIntosh dealer audition room sold me on McIntosh. All the tube rolling and talk about DACS I've listen too made me realize that absolutely no one knows sound like McIntosh and Grado. They were still waiting on the MHA100 headphone amp. So instead I listened to the tube phono preamp with hand wound coils made in the US and a whole row of the best tubes McIntosh had picked for the amps they built for the Gratefull Dead. The only headphones they carry is the full line of Grados made also in the US. Their understanding of reproducing sound the way it was performed is the common thread between Grado and McIntosh. I spent a couple of hours reading the thread on the new headphone amp MHA100 and it made me realize just how much more McIntosh understand how music is recorded vs. the normal conversation we have about bit rates and so on. Their understanding of so much more than just what is discussed on line and keep secret is phenominally superior, timing jitter crossover circuits the chips they use in their DACS their true watts per ohms. I can honestly say that in all the meets I have never heard any thing like it. And in all fairness it was direct vinyl to PS1000 via their best phono tube amp and an 8 Grand amp. Just can't wait to hear the headphone amp dac.




This may be interesting to you.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/716822/why-24-bit-audio-and-anything-over-48k-is-not-only-worthless-but-bad-for-music


----------



## mcandmar

My tweaked Bottlehead S.E.X. with the Ms-Pros = orgasmic


----------



## jimr101

My feelings about bit rate is that while I agree that the difference in bit rate may not be significant to our ears. It makes a lot of difference when it comes to reproducing the music the way it was performed. In other words I don't beleive that music recorded in one specific format can be reproduced with any accuracy by playing it back in whatever format you choose without leaving out specific sounds that only that format was used by the artist to pronounce regardless of one format being better than another. I've heard albums that sounded better in the lesser format and vice versa depending on what equipment they were recorded on. My conclusion to this was to have a DAC that was versatile enough to play all formats for all the various recording. Now as equipment is evolving at the speed of light (and keeping our hobby fun) I find there is always more to learn. I just discovered that beyond my financial reach there are people out there that built the very equipment the music was produced on and that understand all the algorithms to reproduce the sounds exactly the way it should be. Another step even behond the word acurate. By that I mean even to the extend of correcting the mistakes they themselves made recordind it. Nothing to do with compressing files and leaving out details. Neil young understood this with his new Pono player, but his answer revolves on depending on the music production. Great if they get on board and it catches on but for myself I am more impressed with the minds of the engineering of people of grado and McIntosh that truly understood what made the music and creativity of the 70's so great. They should they produced it and is still what every one is either trying to reproduce or improve on.


----------



## HPiper

jimr101 said:


> HPiper the visit I had at the Tempe AZ McIntosh dealer audition room sold me on McIntosh. All the tube rolling and talk about DACS I've listen too made me realize that absolutely no one knows sound like McIntosh and Grado. They were still waiting on the MHA100 headphone amp. So instead I listened to the tube phono preamp with hand wound coils made in the US and a whole row of the best tubes McIntosh had picked for the amps they built for the Gratefull Dead. The only headphones they carry is the full line of Grados made also in the US. Their understanding of reproducing sound the way it was performed is the common thread between Grado and McIntosh. I spent a couple of hours reading the thread on the new headphone amp MHA100 and it made me realize just how much more McIntosh understand how music is recorded vs. the normal conversation we have about bit rates and so on. Their understanding of so much more than just what is discussed on line and keep secret is phenominally superior, timing jitter crossover circuits the chips they use in their DACS their true watts per ohms. I can honestly say that in all the meets I have never heard any thing like it. And in all fairness it was direct vinyl to PS1000 via their best phono tube amp and an 8 Grand amp. Just can't wait to hear the headphone amp dac.


 

 I had a similar thing happen but I can't include it here as it involved a non-Grado headphone-the LCD2. But I got to hear it on a McIntosh D100, and I know exactly what you mean.
 I don't think I will ever forget how magnificent that sounded, made me feel really really poor.


----------



## whirlwind

hpiper said:


> What is the best, price is no object, amp you ever heard your (or somebody else's) Grado's on?


 
  
 Mad Ear+ HD


----------



## Oteil

jaywillin said:


> i saw a little of phish, and a few groups i didn't know,
> later this month, the tribute show for gregg allman , that was recorded at the fox theater in atl is going to be on, i'll be dvring it !


 

  
 Just watched the entire All My Friends concert on blu ray last night. Best Buy had the blu ray+2 cd's for 28.00 bucks, couldn't pass it up. Good Lord, this is a fantastic show!! I put it on at 12 last night just to listen to a couple of songs,just to check out the sound and picture quality and wound up watching the entire freaking concert. I didn't go to bed until 3. It is a 2 hour and 40 minute show. The sound was amazing on my GS1000. I forgot I had my headphones on and I seriously had to take my headphones off a couple of times and check to make sure my speaker setup wasn't on. I didn't want to wake the wife I couldn't believe how good it sounded through the 1000's. I am not getting rid of these things ever. Also, Jack Pearson might be one of  the most underrated guitar players ever.


----------



## jaywillin

oteil said:


> Just watched the entire All My Friends concert on blu ray last night. Best Buy had the blu ray+2 cd's for 28.00 bucks, couldn't pass it up. Good Lord, this is a fantastic show!! I put it on at 12 last night just to listen to a couple of songs,just to check out the sound and picture quality and wound up watching the entire freaking concert. I didn't go to bed until 3. It is a 2 hour and 40 minute show. The sound was amazing on my GS1000. I forgot I had my headphones on and I seriously had to take my headphones off a couple of times and check to make sure my speaker setup wasn't on. I didn't want to wake the wife I couldn't believe how good it sounded through the 1000's. I am not getting rid of these things ever. Also, Jack Pearson might be one of  the most underrated guitar players ever.


 

 jack pearson is awesome !  he took warren haynes place when warren was concentrating on gov't mule, i'll be picking up the bluray myself


----------



## whirlwind

Damn....I have been buying concert blurays right and left lately.....I should.nt....but I might just go for this also!....thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Oteil

jaywillin said:


> jack pearson is awesome !  he took warren haynes place when warren was concentrating on gov't mule, i'll be picking up the bluray myself





 Yes he is!! I saw him around that time with the Brothers, seems like a humble guy too.


----------



## moriez

Saying hello fans. Didn't think I would post in this thread one day but am absolutely positively surprised by how the SR80i is laying the tunes down on me. Not at all the harsh highs or discomfort the way I had imagined and worried about. A very enjoyable ride and can't wait to reach higher ^^


----------



## TheDreamthinker

moriez said:


> Saying hello fans. Didn't think I would post in this thread one day but am absolutely positively surprised by how the SR80i is laying the tunes down on me. Not at all the harsh highs or discomfort the way I had imagined and worried about. A very enjoyable ride and can't wait to reach higher ^^


 
  
 Welcome to the club...
  
 Try the RS1i if you can...that would be the next step


----------



## joseph69

moriez said:


> Saying hello fans. Didn't think I would post in this thread one day but am absolutely positively surprised by how the SR80i is laying the tunes down on me. Not at all the harsh highs or discomfort the way I had imagined and worried about. A very enjoyable ride and can't wait to reach higher ^^


 
 Congratulations! The 80's are a great headphone, mine actually get more head time than my 325's at my desk.


----------



## whirlwind

moriez said:


> Saying hello fans. Didn't think I would post in this thread one day but am absolutely positively surprised by how the SR80i is laying the tunes down on me. Not at all the harsh highs or discomfort the way I had imagined and worried about. A very enjoyable ride and can't wait to reach higher ^^


 

 Yeah, congrats on your 80's.
  
 They are wonderful cans....glad to have you aboard.
  
 Yikes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   A Grado 225i in the B/S/T for $120


----------



## kvtaco17

Congrats! 

the 80's are awesome for the dollar! My favorite in the prestige series... Now find yourself an rs1 to demo... Because it is everything that is grado lol


----------



## joseph69

I received the 596 rectifier tube for the WA6 today.
 I'll give some impression after I listen tonight. (Crazy looking tube/adapter!)


----------



## MickeyVee

Picture?   let us know how it goes/sounds.
 Quote:


joseph69 said:


> I received the 596 rectifier tube for the WA6 today.
> I'll give some impression after I listen tonight. (Crazy looking tube/adapter!)


----------



## swspiers

moriez said:


> Saying hello fans. Didn't think I would post in this thread one day but am absolutely positively surprised by how the SR80i is laying the tunes down on me. Not at all the harsh highs or discomfort the way I had imagined and worried about. A very enjoyable ride and can't wait to reach higher ^^


 

 There's a lot of group think among anti-Grado folk.  Glad you worked though it (I sure did)


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> I received the 596 rectifier tube for the WA6 today.
> I'll give some impression after I listen tonight. (Crazy looking tube/adapter!)


Yes, can't wait for your first impressions. All I need is another rectifier tube with a crazy looking adapter.


----------



## joseph69

Here are a few pic's of the tube, but I haven't listened to it yet…letting to tubes warm up a while. And I still haven't given my impressions on the PS1Ki's, I'll do that soon.
 [size=x-small]Also I'll receive my DACiTx tomorrow, so I'll give my impressions on all [/size]together.[size=x-small]  [/size]


----------



## jaywillin

nice joseph, very nice !


----------



## jaywillin

awesome version of "jessica"


----------



## MickeyVee

Whoah! Now that's one tricked out WA6!
 Quote:


joseph69 said:


> Here is a pic of the tube, but I haven't listened yet…letting to tubes warm up a while.
> .


----------



## mcandmar

joseph69 said:


> Here are a few pic's of the tube, but I haven't listened to it yet…


 
  
 That made me lol, how can you not love tubes


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> nice joseph, very nice !


 
 Thanks Jay. I hope I like the sound of it, I'm going to go listen now for a few hours, I'll post when I'm done.
  


mickeyvee said:


>


 
 Thanks Mickey. As you may know I'm waiting for the DACiTx, which will be here tomorrow, thanks again for the help with the optical/USB with the MBP!


----------



## joseph69

mcandmar said:


> That made me lol, how can you not love tubes


 
 I know, I'm afraid I might take off into outer space when I listen…or get electrocuted!!!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I know, I'm afraid I might take off into outer space when I listen…or get electrocuted!!!




I might get a wa6 just to get that tube!


----------



## joseph69

Just a quick break from the music for a minute…this tube is everything and more from what people have said. The detail/clarity and extension of the highs and tightness of the bass and separation of the instruments and sound-stage is just awesome! *GIGANTIC THANKS TO FRANK I.* Now back too the music.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Here are a few pic's of the tube, but I haven't listened to it yet…letting to tubes warm up a while. And I still haven't given my impressions on the PS1Ki's, I'll do that soon.
> [size=x-small]Also I'll receive my DACiTx tomorrow, so I'll give my impressions on all [/size]together.[size=x-small]  [/size]


 

 Very nice, Joseph.....seems like you are getting the most you can out of your Woo.....the PS1000 deserves it


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Very nice, Joseph.....seems like you are getting the most you can out of your Woo.....the PS1000 deserves it


 

 i see it there lurking beside the wa6, could it be "game, set, match" ???


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Very nice, Joseph.....seems like you are getting the most you can out of your Woo.....the PS1000 deserves it


 
 Thank you! I'm definitely getting the most out of my Woo/PS1Ki's (that I can get/afford, lol), and enjoying them both very much. The PS1Ki's are just getting better and better evey time I listen too them, and I'm surprised I like them this much, and very glad I had patience with them (because you definitely need them, for burn-in), their sounding like a more refined RS1, and I can't wait for the DACiTx, and more hours on the PS's!
 Thanks again!


----------



## thievesarmy

question - will the G-cush & L-cush Grado pads fit the SR-60i and/or SR-80i models? The Grado site doesn't list them under those pads, but I think I have read that others have done this.


----------



## jaywillin

thievesarmy said:


> question - will the G-cush & L-cush Grado pads fit the SR-60i and/or SR-80i models? The Grado site doesn't list them under those pads, but I think I have read that others have done this.


 

 yes, they'll fit, most find the L's to be the better of the two for those headphones


----------



## thievesarmy

cool, thank you


----------



## squallkiercosa

thievesarmy said:


> question - will the G-cush & L-cush Grado pads fit the SR-60i and/or SR-80i models? The Grado site doesn't list them under those pads, but I think I have read that others have done this.


 
 It does. Actually all pads fit all models.


----------



## jonbmet

Has anyone seen a Grado box like this? There' a listing on the bay with these pics. Kind of looks fake, but maybe I just haven't seen one before.


----------



## jaywillin

jonbmet said:


> Has anyone seen a Grado box like this? There' a listing on the bay with these pics. Kind of looks fake, but maybe I just haven't seen one before.


 

 its the new grado box


----------



## rodweb

jonbmet said:


> Has anyone seen a Grado box like this? There' a listing on the bay with these pics. Kind of looks fake, but maybe I just haven't seen one before.



Yep. It's not fake.


----------



## jonbmet

Interesting. Looks like it's from the 80's.


----------



## joseph69

Been listening to the DACiTx (MBP/USB) for a couple of hrs now…I know its a new component but, as of now it sounds like I took a *big *step backwards from my twenty + year old Meridian. And its not just that I'm use too the sound of the Meridian…last night I was blown away with the sound with my new 596 and Meridian... tonight things are a lot less impactful/spacious/detailed/separated, and the bass is nowhere as tight, and the mid-range is pushed back a bit much for[size=x-small] me. Everything pretty much sound sluggish/veiled and not much control and much less exciting, right now... but sooooo much that I'm very, very bored and  ready too switch to the Meridian at this point. I know it needs burn-in, but[/size]…[size=x-small] [/size]


----------



## hsubox

Shoulda stuck with the Bifrost! I love mine, and my DVD player doesn't make it click (extra bonus, lol)


----------



## jaywillin

i'm genuinely surprised joseph


----------



## MickeyVee

Not surprised here.. auditioned a lot of DACs.. If you're running from your CD player and not into HiRez over USB stuff, may I suggest a previously loved Rega DAC or even PS Audio DL III.


----------



## joseph69

hsubox said:


> Shoulda stuck with the Bifrost! I love mine, and my DVD player doesn't make it click (extra bonus, lol)


 
 The Bitfrost muting relay went nuts with my Cd player, it would continuously open/close on pause, and when skipping/back and in between normal play it would open/close a few times, or maybe I would have otherwise. I know what I have…don't know what I'm going to get, so I'll stick with what I have which sound excellent! I just thought that 20 + years of technology would put my DAC to shame…but no way, at least in the $400.00 price range or DACiTx. And I only listen to 16/44.1 anyway.
  


jaywillin said:


> i'm genuinely surprised joseph


 
 So was I Jay! I couldn't believe what I *wasn't* hearing!
 No big deal, it just saves me some $. Right now I'm in heaven again with the way my rig was. I was switching DAC's in-between the replies. I already packed it up and its waiting to go.
  


mickeyvee said:


> Not surprised here.. auditioned a lot of DACs.. If you're running from your CD player and not into HiRez over USB stuff, may I suggest a previously loved Rega DAC or even PS Audio DL III.


 
 No Hi-Re, 16/44.1 or imports to (ALAC). Thanks for the suggestions, but I'll keep my DAC until it  no longer works…but I'll keep these in mind for the day mine dies. Thanks.


----------



## BillsonChang007

HAHAHAHA I got mad today and added a 10 cent coin at the back of my Grado and it works... @.@ much better than foam.


----------



## markm1

mickeyvee said:


> Not surprised here.. auditioned a lot of DACs.. If you're running from your CD player and not into HiRez over USB stuff, may I suggest a previously loved Rega DAC or even PS Audio DL III.


 

 Any of you listened to a Music Fidelity DAC? I'm slowly upgrading my main system and at some point that will mean a new CD player. I'm thinking about the Music Fidelity CD transport (M1CDT) and M1 DAC.... use them together


----------



## fleasbaby

billsonchang007 said:


> HAHAHAHA I got mad today and added a 10 cent coin at the back of my Grado and it works... @.@ much better than foam.




Wait...where did you put it?


----------



## BillsonChang007

fleasbaby said:


> Wait...where did you put it?




In the middle. The circular metal. The Brunei 10 cents works really well there... xD


----------



## joseph69

billsonchang007 said:


> In the middle. The circular metal. The Brunei 10 cents works really well there... xD


 
 So you attached it to the magnet on the back of the driver?
 And what works well?
 What does it actually do? Thanks.


----------



## BillsonChang007

joseph69 said:


> So you attached it to the magnet on the back of the driver?
> And what works well?
> What does it actually do? Thanks.




Hello,

Yeap, the magnet. I vented the drivers so I find the bass to be slightly loose but boosted a little after that. I used to have thick foams at the back holding at the magnet but I find that it weakens the treble a little (I added some other stuff in the driver, probably too mich things inside absorbing the treble. The thinner but heavy coins tighten the bass without killing the treble too much. I still find foams at the back to be cleaner though. Maybe there's too little thing absorbing the treble and because of the emphasis, I could hear slight distortions. Minimum but audible. Talking about mostly lower treble by the way 

Billson 

Will add details tomorrow. Not used to typing with phone. Sorry xD


----------



## joseph69

billsonchang007 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yeap, the magnet. I vented the drivers so I find the bass to be slightly loose but boosted a little after that. I used to have thick foams at the back holding at the magnet but I find that it weakens the treble a little (I added some other stuff in the driver, probably too mich things inside absorbing the treble. The thinner but heavy coins tighten the bass without killing the treble too much. I still find foams at the back to be cleaner though. Maybe there's too little thing absorbing the treble and because of the emphasis, I could hear slight distortions. Minimum but audible. Talking about mostly lower treble by the way
> 
> ...


 
 Correct me if I'm wrong…but wouldn't that cause an issue with the voice coil? Thanks.


----------



## BillsonChang007

joseph69 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong…but wouldn't that cause an issue with the voice coil? Thanks.




Not sure what exactly will happen to the voice coil but things does get a lil bit more distortion. This mod is barely done so more testing are to be done hehe


----------



## joseph69

billsonchang007 said:


> Not sure what exactly will happen to the voice coil but things does get a lil bit more distortion. This mod is barely done so more testing are to be done hehe


 
 OK.


----------



## jaywillin

some of the best sound today at the nashville meet, GRADO !
 and really surprised how good they sounded with the vahalla ! awesome


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> some of the best sound today at the nashville meet, GRADO !
> and really surprised how good they sounded with the vahalla ! awesome


 
 Nice, I didn't know you were going to a headphone meet.
 Did you get to try out the PS1Ki's?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Nice, I didn't know you were going to a headphone meet.
> Did you get to try out the PS1Ki's?


 

 no ps1000,
 one of the big hits was oteil's gs1000, mine hasn't come yet
 got to hear the hf2, very much like the ps500, the 500 may have a little more shine up top, hard to tell, no ps there, going from memory,
  
 really liked the denon d7000


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> no ps1000,
> one of the big hits was oteil's gs1000, mine hasn't come yet
> got to hear the hf2, very much like the ps500, the 500 may have a little more shine up top, hard to tell, no ps there, going from memory,
> 
> really liked the denon d7000


 
 I didn't bother asking if you got your GS's yet because you haven't mentioned them and I know their coming from down under. A distant relative of mine that I recently met at a funeral works for Denon which is also Boston Acoustics and Marantz. She works with the design of the high end headphones, and she said she got hears for $300.00, but I think their an older edition with wood ear cups, but I may be mistaken, but anyway she said she loved them.


----------



## jaywillin

i really came away with a greater appreciation of the system i've come to have, not that anyone's was bad or anything, i just really like what i have


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i really came away with a greater appreciation of the system i've come to have, not that anyone's was bad or anything, i just really like what i have


 
 I can totally understand where your coming from! Its your system and matched the components for you tastes, and you enjoy it! I feel the same way! A great opportunity for me too realize this is when I tried the DACiTx, and it did nothing for me/my system…it was then I realized I love what I have the way it is. I just read an interesting older thread on this forum comparing old DAC's to new DAC's, where my Meridian 203 is mentioned in high regards (among others) in comparison to new DAC's. I also read Stereophiles review on the Meridian 203 (along with some other reviews, and almost word for word is the way my DAC sounds. Regardless of its age the way this entire DAC was implemented/designed was/is still excellent, but most of all I like its sound.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> i really came away with a greater appreciation of the system i've come to have, not that anyone's was bad or anything, i just really like what i have


 

 That speaks volumes......
  
 was there a 560 there by any chance ?


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> I can totally understand where your coming from! Its your system and matched the components for you tastes, and you enjoy it! I feel the same way! A great opportunity for me too realize this is when I tried the DACiTx, and it did nothing for me/my system…it was then I realized I love what I have the way it is. I just read an interesting older thread on this forum comparing old DAC's to new DAC's, where my Meridian 203 is mentioned in high regards (among others) in comparison to new DAC's. I also read Stereophiles review on the Meridian 203 (along with some other reviews, and almost word for word is the way my DAC sounds. Regardless of its age the way this entire DAC was implemented/designed was/is still excellent, but most of all I like its sound.


 

 Joseph, to be very honest with you...the newer stuff kind of scares me....I am not a fan of flvor of the month stuff....until it actually proves itself, so to speak.
  
 I tend to lean toward the equipment that has stood the test of time, and is still around after years of being used .....that is why the good vintage stuff is still used today.....because it is good has has stood the test of time  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I am not saying that new stuff is not good, it is....but this hobby has exploded....and one thing is for certain.....everything is not good and a lot is way overpriced and a lot is snake oil......just my opinion, of course


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> That speaks volumes......
> 
> was there a 560 there by any chance ?


 

 no, and were't really a big topic of conversation
 grado and audeze, and the ZMF,and alpha dog comparison seemed to be


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> no, and were't really a big topic of conversation
> grado and audeze, and the ZMF,and alpha dog comparison seemed to be


 

 OK....thanks....you are no help


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Joseph, to be very honest with you...the newer stuff kind of scares me....I am not a fan of flvor of the month stuff....until it actually proves itself, so to speak.
> 
> I tend to lean toward the equipment that has stood the test of time, and is still around after years of being used ....*.that is why the good vintage stuff is still used today.....because it is good has has stood the test of time
> 
> ...


 
  
 this was talked about at length at the meet !
 good, well built, soundly engineered equipment will always sound good, and will hold value, and patience , and the ability to resist the hype train and FOTMs, can go a long way to avoid purchases we later regret


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Joseph, to be very honest with you...the newer stuff kind of scares me....I am not a fan of flvor of the month stuff....until it actually proves itself, so to speak.
> 
> I tend to lean toward the equipment that has stood the test of time, and is still around after years of being used .....that is why the good vintage stuff is still used today.....because it is good has has stood the test of time
> 
> ...


 
 Totally agree with what you/others say about some vintage gear. And your right about standing the test of time, which this piece has absoultely done with not one single issue at all in 23yrs. Besides the great reviews this has gotten…its also gotten some less than great comments among some individuals also, but that goes without say, not everything is for everyone, but as long as I enjoy what I'm hearing out of it…thats all that matters in the end.


----------



## JoeDoe

Little budget Grado love for this Moms Day. This setup ALWAYS yields a smile.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

joseph69 said:


> _Totally agree with what you/others say about some vintage gear. And your right about standing the test of time_, which this piece has absoultely done with not one single issue at all in 23yrs. Besides the great reviews this has gotten…its also gotten some less than great comments among some individuals also, but that goes without say, not everything is for everyone, but as long as I enjoy what I'm hearing out of it…thats all that matters in the end.






jaywillin said:


> this was talked about at length at the meet !
> _good, well built, soundly engineered equipment will always sound good_, and will hold value, and patience , and the ability to resist the hype train and FOTMs, can go a long way to avoid purchases we later regret




Just to chime in...

Amp circuitry and other gear related tech seems to have a slow innovation cycle. Essentially we are still using simple/old tech in new enclosures (see Schiit). Amps have already existed in the '30 and aren't like new technologies, were 1 or 2 years will throw you back a decade.
So i really does makes sense to preferably go for old/dated gear.

On an unrelated note, i am using a 25-30 year old Sony tv in my living room. Almost never had a problem with it. Only the receiver inside broke, but that was fixed by connecting it to the DVD player.

Topic really fits the 'vintage' nature of Grados...


----------



## joseph69

thedreamthinker said:


> Just to chime in...
> 
> Amp circuitry and other gear related tech seems to have a slow innovation cycle. Essentially we are still using simple/old tech in new enclosures (see Schiit). Amps have already existed in the '30 and aren't like new technologies, were 1 or 2 years will throw you back a decade.
> So i really does makes sense to preferably go for old/dated gear.
> ...


 
 Speaking of Schiit…I wish the Bitfrost didn't give me issues when connected to my Cd player, or vise-versa (not blaming the Bitfrost/Cdplayer), they just didn't agree with each other due to the muting relay in the Bitfrost I would have liked to have heard it after some burn-in time being everyone seems too like it, and I do like my M/M combo for my desk, and its always nice to get a new component, and I loved the way it was built/looked! I also prefer the early 1990's (Japan) Sony ES CDP-c models, I think they sound excellent, I just got tired of fixing the drawers all of the time when buying them used. Out of the 3 Sony Cd players I have, I'm actually down to 1 (because of the drawers) being the 601ES, which I purchased less than a year ago from a seller on eBay, and it was NIB, he bought it and never used it, so the drawer should last a long time before it needs fixing…like my CDP-77ES which lasted 20yrs before it gave me any trouble, and I used it everyday!


----------



## jaywillin

holy crap, i just made a deal on the top dog !


----------



## JoeDoe

Do tell!


----------



## Theogenes

jaywillin said:


> holy crap, i just made a deal on the top dog !




Whadja get, Jay??


----------



## whirlwind

Come on jay.....you can cut the suspense with a knife


----------



## jaywillin

The ps1000 , from the classified thread, im pretty stoked


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> holy crap, i just made a deal on the top dog !


 
 Ok so when you get ur new toy what are you selling? lol


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> The ps1000 , from the classified thread, im pretty stoked


Congrats jw. Couldn't happen to a nicer guy.


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> Ok so when you get ur new toy what are you selling? lol


 

 i don't know yet, but something, or somethingS will have to go,
 if i keep the lcd x, and the ps1000,
 if the ps1000 tops the lcd x, it may go, we'll just see how it pans out
 i could see keeping the x, and the gs, and the rs, but, that may all change ! lol
 stay tuned guys


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin, it will be interesting to see which of the two $1.7K headphones proves it's worth. Personally I'm rooting for the Grado's.


----------



## jaywillin

Yeah it should prove interesting
I hope one really does it for me ,
I dont think my conscience will allow me to keep both


----------



## Oteil

jaywillin said:


> The ps1000 , from the classified thread, im pretty stoked


 
 Man, that is awesome. I can't wait to hear what you think.....The suspense is killing me, because i think we have pretty similar tastes. That is the only Grado left that I want to hear. Congrats!!


----------



## jaywillin

oteil said:


> Man, that is awesome. I can't wait to hear what you think.....The suspense is killing me, because i think we have pretty similar tastes. That is the only Grado left that I want to hear. Congrats!!


 

 yeah, it was a bucket list kinda thing for me too, i'd thought all along that it would be my holy grail, long term , never ever get rid of headphone,
 IF i ever got one, the price was about the lowest i'd ever seen for a ps1000
 then the x came along, and i just kept wanting to hear the ps1000, and the he-6, well heard the he-6 saturday, then boom, this today.
 i kinda think it'll come down to a battle between the x and the ps1000, but we'll see, will be fun figuring it all out


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> The ps1000 , from the classified thread, im pretty stoked


 

 the "flagship" of Grado line, so I hear...right on!


----------



## MickeyVee

Congrats! looking forward to your impressions!







 Quote:


jaywillin said:


> i don't know yet, but something, or somethingS will have to go,
> if i keep the lcd x, and the ps1000,
> if the ps1000 tops the lcd x, it may go, we'll just see how it pans out
> i could see keeping the x, and the gs, and the rs, but, that may all change ! lol
> stay tuned guys


----------



## CH23

jaywillin said:


> The ps1000 , from the classified thread, im pretty stoked




Awesome!

Can't wait for your comparison of the PS1K vs the LCD X

Welcome to the PS1000 Owners' club


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> yeah, it was a bucket list kinda thing for me too, i'd thought all along that it would be my holy grail, long term , never ever get rid of headphone,
> IF i ever got one, the price was about the lowest i'd ever seen for a ps1000
> then the x came along, and i just kept wanting to hear the ps1000, and the he-6, well heard the he-6 saturday, then boom, this today.
> i kinda think it'll come down to a battle between the x and the ps1000, but we'll see, will be fun figuring it all out


----------



## Theogenes

Can't wait to hear what you think about 'em, Jay!! I'll be living vicariously through your headphone purchases once again . 
  
 Btw, just a quick note: I got to really hear some Grados for the very first time this weekend at the Nashville meet, and I can now honestly say that I'm a Grado fan. Of all the models I got a chance to hear, the one I found most impressive was the GS1000 (thanks Oteil!!). It had an incredibly open, immersive sound, and an addictively forward presentation that I really liked a lot. And everyone has been right all this time: it's like they were _made_ for listening to metal music, especially guitars. Going to be hard to keep myself away from a pair if/when they show up used, lol!
  
 One question, though: I've started reading the 'Grados go magnum' thread, but I've not had time to get very far into it yet. What is the general consensus on the magnums? I've heard some people say they're top-tier and as good or better than any stock Grados (and have compared them with the HD800, et al), and some people seem to think they're just really good, but ultimately not best-in-class, Grado-style headphones. Any thoughts on this you guys would like to share?


----------



## swspiers

Grado & Kyuss in the morning.  Perfect!


----------



## fleasbaby

theogenes said:


> Can't wait to hear what you think about 'em, Jay!! I'll be living vicariously through your headphone purchases once again .
> 
> Btw, just a quick note: I got to really hear some Grados for the very first time this weekend at the Nashville meet, and I can now honestly say that I'm a Grado fan. Of all the models I got a chance to hear, the one I found most impressive was the GS1000 (thanks Oteil!!). It had an incredibly open, immersive sound, and an addictively forward presentation that I really liked a lot. And everyone has been right all this time: it's like they were _made_ for listening to metal music, especially guitars. Going to be hard to keep myself away from a pair if/when they show up used, lol!
> 
> One question, though: I've started reading the 'Grados go magnum' thread, but I've not had time to get very far into it yet. What is the general consensus on the magnums? I've heard some people say they're top-tier and as good or better than any stock Grados (and have compared them with the HD800, et al), and some people seem to think they're just really good, but ultimately not best-in-class, Grado-style headphones. Any thoughts on this you guys would like to share?


 
  
 I really enjoy the Magnum X. Sadly I have yet to try any of their earlier variations, but they definitely trump the lower tier Grados (the SR series) in a lot of ways when implemented correctly. I am not sure they are the be-all, end-all...but I will say, out of all my Grado wanderings and experiments, I have kept coming back to them since I first got a pair (three, maybe four years ago now I think...)


----------



## joseph69

theogenes said:


> Can't wait to hear what you think about 'em, Jay!! I'll be living vicariously through your headphone purchases once again .
> 
> Btw, just a quick note: I got to really hear some Grados for the very first time this weekend at the Nashville meet, and I can now honestly say that I'm a Grado fan. Of all the models I got a chance to hear, the one I found most impressive was the GS1000 (thanks Oteil!!). It had an incredibly open, immersive sound, and an addictively forward presentation that I really liked a lot. And everyone has been right all this time: it's like they were _made_ for listening to metal music, especially guitars. Going to be hard to keep myself away from a pair if/when they show up used, lol!
> 
> One question, though: I've started reading the 'Grados go magnum' thread, but I've not had time to get very far into it yet. What is the general consensus on the magnums? I've heard some people say they're top-tier and as good or better than any stock Grados (and have compared them with the HD800, et al), and some people seem to think they're just really good, but ultimately not best-in-class, Grado-style headphones. Any thoughts on this you guys would like to share?


 
 Did you also get to hear the PS1K?
 By forward presentation referring too the GS…do you mean the mid-range? Thanks


----------



## TheDreamthinker

....enjoying with Grado...


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Did you also get to hear the PS1K?
> By forward presentation referring too the GS…do you mean the mid-range? Thanks


 

 there wasn't a ps1k there joseph


----------



## jaywillin

i have a tracking number !


----------



## joseph69

So I've had my PS1K's since 4/23/14, which were a return to HeadRoom with 1 month of use on them, so they had some burn-in time when I received them. I know this because prior to purchasing the PS1K's from HeadRoom, I had purchased (new) PS1K's from Sonic Electronix, and I could tell the difference without a doubt from listening to the (new) ones right out of the box. By the time I received the pair from HeadRoom (I had both pairs at the same time), I would both had about the same amount of time on them from listening to each of them. When I first received the (new) PS1K's, I knew initially that I liked the the sound of them, even thought they had no burn-in, which they *absolutely* need, besides getting use to the sound signature also. At first the bass is not tight, its slightly boomy with little control, and drowns out pretty much everything else and can be annoying at times for the most part…the mid-range was congested, with not much clarity/detai, and the high frequencies as well as the soundstage/depth/separation had yet to open/shine, to say the least. Wanting to hear these headphones* very much* at/near/beyond their burn-in point, I gave them plenty of patience/time/dedication listening to them, (and still are) to be careful not to jump to any conclusions too quickly. Little by little the bass was getting tighter and tighter and much more controlled, the mid-range/highs started to open up and became/becoming more spacious/separated, with nice clarity/detail, and it became/becoming much easier to pick out the instrument separation. As more time went by the soundstage/depth increasingly became/becoming wider/deeper, with a black background. At a lot of points during listening to the PS1K's *exclusively* I had wanted to hear my RS1i's just to change it up for a night (which I promised myself I wouldn't do), but found I kept reaching for the PS1K's anyway when it came time to listen... so basically I couldn't take them off my head as they kept drawing me in more and more each night… and I still haven't listened to the RS1i's since. At this point, so far I can positively say that the PS1K's sound signature is beautifully balanced IMO as far as the low/mid/high frequencies are placed, and carries the Grado house sound, but in a much bigger scale than I've ever heard! To be honest, I had thought the PS1K were not going to suite my tastes, being I like the forward Grado house sound and the GS/PS differer from the Grado house sound (most would say…even I did at first) but not so much anymore as far as the PS1K's. To my surprise so far, these are one of the most enjoyable headphones I have ever listened too, and there only getting better and better, like all of my Grados did/do. I am very satisfied with their performance so far and very glad that I made the decision (because I wasn't going to) to try them out! I'm one happy PS1K owner at this point. A lot of people describe the RS1i as a refined Sr80i, which I would agree with... *IMO* the PS1K is heading toward a more refined RS1i at this point, but with their differences, of course. Please keep in mind that this is in no way a comparison to any other Grado/Alessandro I have owned/own… this is just *my* impression/opinion of the PS1K so far. Thanks.


----------



## jaywillin

enjoyed the write up joseph, i hope my feelings will be similar !


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> there wasn't a ps1k there joseph


 
  
  


jaywillin said:


> i have a tracking number !


 
 I forgot you were at the same meet, thanks.
 Cool! When are you expecting them?
 Edit: Never mind, just saw your post in the PS1K Thread.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> enjoyed the write up joseph, i hope my feelings will be similar !


 
 Thanks Jay. I hope you enjoy them as much as I am also. Whats nice is you've got a good amount of hrs on them, so all you need to do is adjust too their sound a little bit rather than wait all that time for burn-in. I would't say mine have close too that many hours, but are impressing more hour by hour. I think your going too rely like them, especially being you listen too a lot of live recordings, and you love the GS/RS. The PS is almost like the both of these combined


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Thanks Jay. I hope you enjoy them as much as I am also. Whats nice is you've got a good amount of hrs on them, so all you need to do is adjust too their sound a little bit rather than wait all that time for burn-in. I would't say mine have close too that many hours, but are impressing more hour by hour. I think your going too rely like them, especially being you listen too a lot of live recordings, and you love the GS/RS. The PS is almost like the both of these combined


 

 i like the sound of that, a combination of gs/rs


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i like the sound of that, a combination of gs/rs


 
 Yeah, at this point/hours that they have on them thats what they are sounding like too me…thats why I keep saying your going too really enjoy these headphones. I think its the retail price that scares/scared most everybody away, including myself, but even at retail price, I would have wound up keeping these, and eventually forgot about the price…*eventually!* Its a a lot of money for *any* *headphone!*


----------



## Theogenes

fleasbaby said:


> I really enjoy the Magnum X. Sadly I have yet to try any of their earlier variations, but they definitely trump the lower tier Grados (the SR series) in a lot of ways when implemented correctly. I am not sure they are the be-all, end-all...but I will say, out of all my Grado wanderings and experiments, I have kept coming back to them since I first got a pair (three, maybe four years ago now I think...)




Awesome, good to know!! Based in part on the positive feedback, I bought a set of v4 Magnums from the F/S today, so thanks for the reply!!




joseph69 said:


> Did you also get to hear the PS1K?
> By forward presentation referring too the GS…do you mean the mid-range? Thanks




Should have been more clear, apologies. I meant the presentation brings the performers physically closer to you in the soundstage. The guitars are right there in front of you, which I really dig a lot. Don't know if there are any Protest the Hero fans around here, but they sounded KILLER on the GS1K. 

And no, unfortunately, there wasn't a PS1K there. Looks like there will be next time though, right, Jay?


----------



## joseph69

theogenes said:


> Awesome, good to know!! Based in part on the positive feedback, I bought a set of v4 Magnums from the F/S today, so thanks for the reply!!
> Should have been more clear, apologies. I meant the presentation brings the performers physically closer to you in the soundstage. The guitars are right there in front of you, which I really dig a lot. Don't know if there are any Protest the Hero fans around here, but they sounded KILLER on the GS1K.
> 
> And no, unfortunately, there wasn't a PS1K there. Looks like there will be next time though, right, Jay?


 
 Congratulations on your Magnums, enjoy them!
 I didn't realize you and Jay were at the same meet, so he had already told me there were no PS1K's prior to asking you, thanks.


----------



## swspiers

Pretty sure I will have the GS1000 at some point.


----------



## fleasbaby

theogenes said:


> Awesome, good to know!! Based in part on the positive feedback, I bought a set of v4 Magnums from the F/S today, so thanks for the reply!!
> Should have been more clear, apologies. I meant the presentation brings the performers physically closer to you in the soundstage. The guitars are right there in front of you, which I really dig a lot. Don't know if there are any Protest the Hero fans around here, but they sounded KILLER on the GS1K.
> 
> And no, unfortunately, there wasn't a PS1K there. Looks like there will be next time though, right, Jay?




The ones 7keys had up? Those should be brilliant. The guy who made the cups is legendary...


----------



## orangecr

Your systems are awesome guys. I hope I can join your club soon. My current desktop set up (sadly no wa6 or rs1i/ps1000 for now):

*Fiio e07k (DAC only) -> jds labs O2 -> SR325is*

I have to say I didn't think it would get much better than the SR80i, but after purchasing a pair of the latest 325's I know it does. Now I can't stop wondering how much better it gets. I can picture myself easily getting a pair of rs1i or gs1000i in the near future; Christmas maybe


----------



## whirlwind

orangecr said:


> Your systems are awesome guys. I hope I can join your club soon. My current desktop set up (sadly no wa6 or rs1i/ps1000 for now):
> 
> *Fiio e07k (DAC only) -> jds labs O2 -> SR325is*
> 
> I have to say I didn't think it would get much better than the SR80i, but after purchasing a pair of the latest 325's I know it does. Now I can't stop wondering how much better it gets. I can picture myself easily getting a pair of rs1i or gs1000i in the near future; Christmas maybe


 

 you have 325's.....you are already in the club


----------



## joseph69

Also, you'll never stop wondering how the other Grados sound!
 The 80's/325's are a great headphones, so enjoy them.


----------



## orangecr

Thanks; I know. 

I am really enjoying my SR325is at the moment. 

I am also trying to bring my girlfriend into the club by lending her the SR80i. This will make it easier to explain when I buy the next Grados (hopefully )

I have to say I was a little worried about the 325's brightness that everybody talks about (more curious than worried actually), but I don't find them that bright. I mean, these are not smooth, but they are not that bright either imo.


----------



## joseph69

orangecr said:


> Thanks; I know.
> 
> I am really enjoying my SR325is at the moment.
> 
> ...


 
 They will smooth out very nicely in time. If you initially don't feel they are that bright, they are only going settle and become smoother. This is normal for Grados…they need burn-in and also adjusting too, give them time, youll be very impressed.


----------



## ThePianoMan

^ +1
My 325is are still smoothing out and they are several weeks in. Still just getting better, and I've found that I've finally hit a "wow" factor where I can get really immersed with them. They still get better even from there though! These phones need a TON of burn-in.


----------



## jimr101

Will I'm sure that the 80 thousand dollar McIntosh brought out how good they were. I can honestly say that neither the GS1000 or the RSi were any theat to the PS1000 at their full potential. For that matter the PS500 were in second place in all genres including classic. On a superior sound system like that one there was no need for the particular flavors of the different headphones. The Grado PS1000 were the only ones that could every single delicate nuance that system had to offer. It made me almost wish I had never heard such perfection beings I'll most likely never own such a sound system. But I do know what I am shooting for and in my budget I'm pretty sure it will involve a pair of PS500 not lacking one bit when played to their full potential with an NAD dac to a legendary McIntosh tube pream to a vintage 70's Marrantz amp. Even thou I'm leanning more and more to vinyl. Vintage turn table with grado cartridge NAD pp-4 phono preamp with usb analog digital converter to a NAD dac amp and some tubes in there somewhere.


----------



## whirlwind

I have been thinking about a nice turntable also.....I have a ton of vinyl just sitting in my basement, it's been in hibernation for a very long time now.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Pretty sure I will have the GS1000 at some point.


 

 if i keep the ps's, there might be a gs available !


----------



## jaywillin

interesting


----------



## swspiers

Wow.  there is NOTHING in the FR that makes me want to try the Audeze.  Max volume would be needed.
  
 The spike in the PS1K looks a little painful though...
  
 Quote:


jaywillin said:


> interesting


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


>


 

 we shall see soon, well, not with the 3


----------



## jaywillin

and i'm not a big graph guy, ears are where its at for me


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> and i'm not a big graph guy, ears are where its at for me


 
 I'm both.  The me they are mutually inclusive, not exclusive.  I'm not afraid of a little judicious EQ, either...


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> and i'm not a big graph guy, ears are where its at for me


 
 Not too worry, their is not a big spike in the PS1K's, according too my ears.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> I'm both.  The me they are mutually inclusive, not exclusive.  I'm not afraid of a little judicious EQ, either...


 

 i should have qualified my post, i wasn't at all at first, i didn't understand them, but i am beginning to now, so they are more helpful now


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> i should have qualified my post, i wasn't at all at first, i didn't understand them, but i am beginning to now, so they are more helpful now


 
 If nothing else, they tell me what volume to run them at.  U or V shape usually tells me low to moderate (GS1K).


----------



## bbophead

jaywillin said:


> interesting


 
 The 3 looks similar to the 2, V1 I had.  Which is why I no longer have it.


----------



## Theogenes

fleasbaby said:


> The ones 7keys had up? Those should be brilliant. The guy who made the cups is legendary...




That is great to hear... I'm in the process of doing my reading and research now, so they were a bit of a shot in the dark for me. Really, really excited about getting to hear them though!!

As a baseline, anybody heard both the GS1K and Magnum v4 that feels like sharing their thoughts on the comparison? (I'm hoping the Magnums will sate my GS1K lust, but I don't know how realistic that hope is). Thanks in advance!!


----------



## fleasbaby

theogenes said:


> That is great to hear... I'm in the process of doing my reading and research now, so they were a bit of a shot in the dark for me. Really, really excited about getting to hear them though!!
> 
> As a baseline, anybody heard both the GS1K and Magnum v4 that feels like sharing their thoughts on the comparison? (I'm hoping the Magnums will sate my GS1K lust, but I don't know how realistic that hope is). Thanks in advance!!




HA! Sated desires? Silly man...there is never an end to the turning wheel of headphone lust...


----------



## CH23

http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/27/tc-makers-a-walk-through-the-amazing-townhouse-that-grado-labs-calls-home/

Another look into the Brooklyn Birthplace of all your favourite headphones. (It's a video!)


----------



## jaywillin

fleasbaby said:


> HA! Sated desires? Silly man...there is never an end to the turning wheel of headphone lust...


 

 any "sating" is only temporary !


----------



## Theogenes

fleasbaby said:


> HA! Sated desires? Silly man...there is never an end to the turning wheel of headphone lust...




Ha!! Yeah, I know... But let a guy hold onto his beautiful delusions, whydontcha?? 





ch23 said:


> http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/27/tc-makers-a-walk-through-the-amazing-townhouse-that-grado-labs-calls-home/
> 
> Another look into the Brooklyn Birthplace of all your favourite headphones. (It's a video!)




Yeah, saw that on the Grados YouTube channel last night-- really neat video!! It also answered a question I've had for some time: it's a long vowel A sound is Grados, like "day" or "pay," not an "ah" sound like "hat." 

At least, I'm assuming John Grado knows how to properly pronounce it .


----------



## fleasbaby

theogenes said:


> Ha!! Yeah, I know... But let a guy hold onto his beautiful delusions, whydontcha??
> Yeah, saw that on the Grados YouTube channel last night-- really neat video!! It also answered a question I've had for some time: it's a long vowel A sound is Grados, like "day" or "pay," not an "ah" sound like "hat."
> 
> At least, I'm assuming John Grado knows how to properly pronounce it .




In all honesty I have come close to satiation with the Magnum X and a pair of SR80 pinks in hardwood cups...I still flirt with other cans, but they are my steady dates...


----------



## ThePianoMan

theogenes said:


> Ha!! Yeah, I know... But let a guy hold onto his beautiful delusions, whydontcha??
> Yeah, saw that on the Grados YouTube channel last night-- really neat video!! It also answered a question I've had for some time: it's a long vowel A sound is Grados, like "day" or "pay," not an "ah" sound like "hat."
> 
> At least, I'm assuming John Grado knows how to properly pronounce it .




That video was super cool! Made me quite proud to be a Grado owner.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

> Ha!! Yeah, I know... But let a guy hold onto his beautiful delusions, whydontcha??
> Yeah, saw that on the _*Grados YouTube channel *__l_ast night-- really neat video!! It also answered a question I've had for some time: it's a long vowel A sound is Grados, like "day" or "pay," not an "ah" sound like "hat."
> 
> At least, I'm assuming John Grado knows how to properly pronounce it
> ...


 
  
 Sorry for asking, but it seems i was born in 1912...how come i didn't know of a Grado YouTube channel?!


----------



## swspiers

thedreamthinker said:


> Sorry for asking, but it seems i was born in 1912...how come i didn't know of a Grado YouTube channel?!


 
 Make that two of us...


----------



## Theogenes

Think this is the Grados channel (from my tablet, excuse the pasted link:http://m.youtube.com/channel/UC4G_tM8ZSebEs8zNPRkX4VA


----------



## TheDreamthinker

theogenes said:


> Think this is the Grados channel (from my tablet, excuse the pasted link: http://m.youtube.com/channel/UC4G_tM8ZSebEs8zNPRkX4VA


 
  
 Thanks.
  
 But that is not a Grado channel. It's only an accumulation of Grado-related content from all over YouTube. - just nitpicking
 Feel kinda younger now....


----------



## ThickGlasses

theogenes said:


> Ha!! Yeah, I know... But let a guy hold onto his beautiful delusions, whydontcha??
> Yeah, saw that on the Grados YouTube channel last night-- really neat video!! It also answered a question I've had for some time: it's a long vowel A sound is Grados, like "day" or "pay," not an "ah" sound like "hat."
> 
> At least, I'm assuming John Grado knows how to properly pronounce it .


I've always wondered that myself, it's odd that Grado's are my favourite headphones and I've always pronounced it wrong.


----------



## kvtaco17

New amp... Grado approved! lol My SR225's and PS500's love this thing... Its kinda giant though... notice my 26" monitor for reference lol


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> I'm both.  The me they are mutually inclusive, not exclusive.  I'm not afraid of a little judicious EQ, either


 
 Yeah, I am not afraid to EQ if it is needed , either.........just another tool if needed.


----------



## swspiers

kvtaco17 said:


> New amp... Grado approved! lol My SR225's and PS500's love this thing... Its kinda giant though... notice my 26" monitor for reference lol


 
 Wow.  Seriously. Wow.


----------



## whirlwind

kvtaco17 said:


> New amp... Grado approved! lol My SR225's and PS500's love this thing... Its kinda giant though... notice my 26" monitor for reference lol


 

 nice....what amp is it?
  
 Tell us more


----------



## TheDreamthinker

kvtaco17 said:


> New amp... Grado approved! lol My SR225's and PS500's love this thing... Its kinda giant though... notice my 26" monitor for reference lol


 
  
 So many tubes....more info please
  
 ...and some *photos in the dark* would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## kvtaco17

swspiers said:


> Wow.  Seriously. Wow.


 
 I know right?!
  


whirlwind said:


> nice....what amp is it?
> 
> Tell us more


 
 2359glenn OTL built right here by a forum member one at a time with love!
  
 Even though it's a OTL amp (I really got it for my HD800's) it does an amazing job drive low impedance loads with a ton of authority. Its also pretty damn quiet... super dynamic and just crazy musical.
  


thedreamthinker said:


> So many tubes....more info please
> 
> ...and some *photos in the dark* would be greatly appreciated...


 
 K from left to right i have GE 3DG4 (rectifier) Svetlana 6AS7, RCA  6F8G in a adapter (this is a sub for a 6SN7) and the last one is another Svetlana 6AS7
  
  
 I'll grab pics tonight if I have time before work.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

kvtaco17 said:


> I know right?!
> 
> 2359glenn OTL built right here by a* forum member *one at a time with love!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Awesome work and kudos to the person who made it. Nice front plate and LED..._real artsy_..
  
 Really looking forward to those pics.


----------



## jaywillin

the gs1k's arrived today,
 the only difference immediately noticed is the cable is smaller
  
  
 other than that grrrrrrrrrrrreat !


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin, cable diameter or length is different?


----------



## jaywillin

diameter , its like an sr80i cable, where as the gs1ki is the thicker one like the rs


----------



## joseph69

Why is that, because its a non (i) version?
 Beside that, are you enjoying them like the other pair, or are there any differences?


----------



## joseph69




----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> the gs1k's arrived today,
> the only difference immediately noticed is the cable is smaller
> 
> 
> other than that grrrrrrrrrrrreat !


 

 Jay, the i version has the bigger diameter cable and the regular GS1000 has the smaller cable


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Jay, the i version has the bigger diameter cable and the regular GS1000 has the smaller cable


 

 yup


----------



## HPiper

joseph69 said:


> If anyone is interested, I would let my 325is's go for a very reasonable price to a fellow Head-Fier…they are in "pristine" condition.
> As some of you may know, they are in Alessandro MS2i cups.
> PM me, otherwise I'm going to put them on eBay. Thanks.
> I have 4 pairs of Grados, and its just too many.


 

 I have 3 pair so does that mean I am allowed one more, or would one more put me over the limit?


----------



## whirlwind

Listening to my RS1i tonight....I have not listened to them for a couple weeks.....Robert Randolph is sounding damn fine!


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> I have 3 pair so does that mean I am allowed one more, or would one more put me over the limit?


 
 Umm, it depend if you want to buy mine or not. Lol!!!
 It really doesn't matter if I sell them or not, I just don't want them laying around not getting much use, I don't think that cool. I use my 80's with my desktop, and the RS's/PS's with my main rig, so they really don't get much use, and I feel bad for them.


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> Listening to my RS1i tonight....I have not listened to them for a couple weeks.....Robert Randolph is sounding damn fine!


 RS1i's for me also tonight. They are sounding less boomy in the bass and not as biting in the high treble passages. There's more noticeable detail in the mids and better instrument seperation overall. I've made a point of listening to the first movement of Beethoven's 7th symphony on a regular basis so I could tell when this so called headphone "burn-in" was taking place. Lol. You guys were so right.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> RS1i's for me also tonight. They are sounding less boomy in the bass and not as biting in the high treble passages. There's more noticeable detail in the mids and better instrument seperation overall. I've made a point of listening to the first movement of Beethoven's 7th symphony on a regular basis so I could tell when this so called headphone "burn-in" was taking place. Lol. You guys were so right.


 
 Yeah, I think its pretty wild how they do transform.


----------



## kvtaco17

kvtaco17 said:


> New amp... Grado approved! lol My SR225's and PS500's love this thing... Its kinda giant though... notice my 26" monitor for reference lol
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheDreamthinker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


 

  

  

  

  

  

  
 Hope that will work!


----------



## TwoTrack

Got Grado?


----------



## joseph69

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



That is a really nice looking amp, congratulations on it and enjoy it!!!


----------



## bbophead

kvtaco17 said:


> kvtaco17 said:
> 
> 
> > New amp... Grado approved! lol My SR225's and PS500's love this thing... Its kinda giant though... notice my 26" monitor for reference lol
> ...


 
 Ahh, 6AS7's.  I had Atma-Sphere power amps once upon a time that used 12 per mono-block and yes, they were OTL.  No space heater needed however I did put in extra A/C.


----------



## HPiper

joseph69 said:


> Umm, it depend if you want to buy mine or not. Lol!!!
> It really doesn't matter if I sell them or not, I just don't want them laying around not getting much use, I don't think that cool. I use my 80's with my desktop, and the RS's/PS's with my main rig, so they really don't get much use, and I feel bad for them.


 

 I know how you feel, since I got my RS2i broken in, I don't listen to my 325 anymore either, but I have a son <LOL> Going to give them to him, wheather he wants them or not.....Slightly off topic (For this forum anyway) my HD800 are arriving tomorrow, so the RS2i may be going on the shelve too. Time will tell.


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> I know how you feel, since I got my RS2i broken in, I don't listen to my 325 anymore either, but I have a son <LOL> Going to give them to him, wheather he wants them or not.....Slightly off topic (For this forum anyway) my HD800 are arriving tomorrow, so the RS2i may be going on the shelve too. Time will tell.


 
 Nice of you to hand down the 325's to your son, I'm sure he will appreciate them very much.
 Congratulations, I didn't know you were getting HD800's, can't wait to hear your impressions!


----------



## CH23

twotrack said:


> Got Grado?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




As a matter of fact, Sir, i do!


----------



## bpcans

twotrack said:


> Got Grado?
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Awesome! I know it's hard but please tell which is your favorite child?


----------



## whirlwind

kvtaco17 said:


> New amp... Grado approved! lol My SR225's and PS500's love this thing... Its kinda giant though... notice my 26" monitor for reference lol


 

 Congratulations on your new amp.....quite the step up from a schitt lyr.......I am sure you are going to enjoy this very much.....I will check in on the HD800 thread to hear your impressions


----------



## jaywillin

coffee : check
 mad ear+ : check
 gs1000 : check
 allman bros : check
  
 ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> coffee : check
> mad ear+ : check
> gs1000 : check
> allman bros : check
> ...


 

 +1
  
 All the makings of a great morning


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> +1
> 
> All the makings of a great morning


 

 spotifying at the moment, next on the hit parade "this song for you" leaon russell , and now a little jayhawks "blue"
 i like hitting my "starred" playlist !!


----------



## marko93101

So, I come baring questions, and I hope you guys don't mind. 
  
 Currently, I'm rocking some Fidelio's X1s, not so long ago I had a set of Allesandros. I loved them, but I found for some genres they were just too bass light for my tastes so they were sold . Now my problem is I find the X1s a bit slow for some Rock. I don't recall the Allesandros being slow. 
  
 I was just wondering from people who've had experiences with RS1, RS2 and SR325 ( or any other Grado <€800 ) , which would be the "jack of all trades" so to speak?
 Also, to note, I don't have much going on in the AMP/DAC world. 
  
  
 Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## rodweb

marko93101 said:


> So, I come baring questions, and I hope you guys don't mind.
> 
> Currently, I'm rocking some Fidelio's X1s, not so long ago I had a set of Allesandros. I loved them, but I found for some genres they were just too bass light for my tastes so they were sold . Now my problem is I find the X1s a bit slow for some Rock. I don't recall the Allesandros being slow.
> 
> ...



I think you can't go wrong with any of these Grado's for fast paced rock my friend


----------



## sub50hz

Just picked up a pair of SR80i to replace the SR80 I had given to a friend of mine, and noticed immediately that the backs of the drivers are red. Couldn't really find any definitive information on this, seems like it was simply a color change by Grado -- but my manufacturing experience says that things like this don't change unless your supplier makes a change or you've specifically requested one be made. I will say, however, that they do sound considerably smoother after a few hours of listening than my SR80s ever did (both with flats). Tracks that seemed very sibilant in the past are now much more well-defined without being so harsh. If anybody knows anything about this running change, I sure would appreciate it.


----------



## MickeyVee

I'd be interested to see what other people who have the higher end Grado's and HD800 think. Personally, I think the RS1i is a great complement to the HD800.
 Looking forward to your impressions.  
  
 Quote:


hpiper said:


> I know how you feel, since I got my RS2i broken in, I don't listen to my 325 anymore either, but I have a son <LOL> Going to give them to him, wheather he wants them or not.....Slightly off topic (For this forum anyway) my HD800 are arriving tomorrow, so the RS2i may be going on the shelve too. Time will tell.


----------



## JoeDoe

ch23 said:


> As a matter of fact, Sir, i do!


 
 Daaaaayyyyuumm.


----------



## marko93101

rodweb said:


> I think you can't go wrong with any of these Grado's for fast paced rock my friend


 
  
 Turns out there is a place in Ireland that stocks all of the Grado line, albeit a tad overpriced. Guess I'll find out soon enough


----------



## ferday

marko93101 said:


> Turns out there is a place in Ireland that stocks all of the Grado line, albeit a tad overpriced. Guess I'll find out soon enough




I find the rs1 to have excellent bass...it's still "bass light" but when the music calls for it it's there. They also have way more extension than the 80's and the classic grado mid bass punch
I've only spent a bit of time with the 325 but my weak impression is they are brighter than the rs1 but also better bass than the 60/80


----------



## CH23

ferday said:


> I find the rs1 to have excellent bass...it's still "bass light" but when the music calls for it it's there. They also have way more extension than the 80's and the classic grado mid bass punch
> I've only spent a bit of time with the 325 but my weak impression is they are brighter than the rs1 but also better bass than the 60/80




Better bass than the rs80? I always thought of the rs80 as bass heavy...

I should go out and listen to the 325.


----------



## ferday

ch23 said:


> Better bass than the rs80? I always thought of the rs80 as bass heavy...
> 
> I should go out and listen to the 325.


 
  
 i stress that i've only listened to the 325 at the store....so my comments are useless and really shouldn't even be there.  but yes LOL i remember the 325 sounding more like my rs1 in bass.  the 80's have punch but suffer badly in extension and quality (compared to the rs1, not as a general statement)
  
 but all grados are bass light (or bass neutral) IMO


----------



## CH23

ferday said:


> i stress that i've only listened to the 325 at the store....so my comments are useless and really shouldn't even be there.  but yes LOL i remember the 325 sounding more like my rs1 in bass.  the 80's have punch but suffer badly in extension and quality (compared to the rs1, not as a general statement)
> 
> but all grados are bass light (or bass neutral) IMO




I went from portapro's to the RS2i, after having had listened to the sr80, so it was a decrease in bass for me, but the overall headroom and seperation + increase in treble made it worth it (and getting quite some money off helped too)


----------



## hsubox

twotrack said:


> Got Grado?


 

  
 Not pictured are my 9 year old SR60. )


----------



## kvtaco17

Why does it seem like everyone here has 4 Grado's... I only have 3... (that's counting a pair of SR60's that I keep loose so I can test cups)


----------



## sub50hz

Can someone with empty cups and calipers measure the ID of the cups themselves? TIA!
  
 edit: I learned how to Google. NO NEED TO POST ANYTHING, GUYS.


----------



## hsubox

kvtaco17 said:


> Why does it seem like everyone here has 4 Grado's... I only have 3... (that's counting a pair of SR60's that I keep loose so I can test cups)


 
  
 Same reason as you, I suspect, we worked our way up the line, but never got rid of any of the older ones because they were too lovable.


----------



## bpcans

I hate this thread! My RS1i's having just recently settled in, I find myself chomping at the bit to get another pair of Grado headphones. PS1K or GS1Ki? Mmm, what to do?


----------



## TheDreamthinker

kvtaco17 said:


> Spoiler: Explicit Content!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Now that is some *hot* stuff....(see what i did there.............no reaction..)


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> I hate this thread! My RS1i's having just recently settled in, I find myself chomping at the bit to get another pair of Grado headphones. PS1K or GS1Ki? Mmm, what to do?


 

 you could do what i did , i am so weak


----------



## TheDreamthinker

hsubox said:


> Not pictured are my 9 year old SR60. )


 
  
 This somehow reminds me of a family:
  
 RS1i is the father
 PS500 is the mother
 SR325is is the older son
 SR225i is the younger son/sister
SR60 would be the the new infant
  
 .....


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> you could do what i did , i am so weak


You mean get both? That is so weak.


----------



## CH23

kvtaco17 said:


> Why does it seem like everyone here has 4 Grado's... I only have 3... (that's counting a pair of SR60's that I keep loose so I can test cups)




I've only 3 full size Grado headphones as well, not counting in the GR10 IEMs.

You can't use them all at the same time anyway


----------



## marko93101

Thanks for the help guys! When I get my exams out of the way, I'll head over and see what takes my fancy.


----------



## swspiers

Only 2 here. Slacker...


----------



## rodweb

marko93101 said:


> Thanks for the help guys! When I get my exams out of the way, I'll head over and see what takes my fancy.



Then let us know your impressions


----------



## HeatFan12

kvtaco17 said:


> Why does it seem like everyone here has 4 Grado's... I only have 3... (that's counting a pair of SR60's that I keep loose so I can test cups)


 
  
  


hsubox said:


> Same reason as you, I suspect, we worked our way up the line, but never got rid of any of the older ones because they were too lovable.


 
  
  
 Indeed!!!!
  
 Four Grado club as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 SR60, SR225, RS2 & RS1i
  
 Went up the line without selling.  Have fought off the PS line.  Don't wanna know...lol


----------



## kvtaco17

That does it... I need a ps1000...


----------



## whirlwind

kvtaco17 said:


> That does it... I need a ps1000...


 

 Yeah....you go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Pretty soon everybody in this thread will have a PS1000....well....everybody but me


----------



## bpcans

kvtaco17 said:


> That does it... I need a ps1000...


+1 Maybe we can get a deal on a group purchase.


----------



## MickeyVee

Not me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Happy with what I've got - but am tempted to audition the PS1000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:


whirlwind said:


> Pretty soon everybody in this thread will have a PS1000....well....everybody but me


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> I hate this thread! My RS1i's having just recently settled in, I find myself chomping at the bit to get another pair of Grado headphones. PS1K or GS1Ki? Mmm, what to do?


 
 This is exactly what happened too me!
 Its almost impossible too stop. I said I would never buy the RS1i's, and I did…then I said I would NEVER buy the PS1k's...


----------



## orangecr

Maybe there should be another thread: Gradoholics support group lol


----------



## joseph69

orangecr said:


> Maybe there should be another thread: Gradoholics support group lol


 
 Seems like it headed that way!


----------



## hsubox

heatfan12 said:


> Went up the line without selling.  Have fought off the PS line.  Don't wanna know...lol


 
  
 So I shouldn't be telling you that I love my PS500? And how it works as a nice complementary headphone to the RS1?


----------



## kvtaco17

hsubox said:


> So I shouldn't be telling you that I love my PS500? And how it works as a nice complementary headphone to the RS1?


 
 The PS500 is pretty amazing...


----------



## HPiper

I am going to get one more headphone (or so I say now) Only Grado I am possibly interested in at this point is the PS1000. Either going to be that or the new HE560 once the new wears off and all the frenzy dies down.


----------



## HeatFan12

hsubox said:


> So I shouldn't be telling you that I love my PS500? And how it works as a nice complementary headphone to the RS1?


 
  
  
 LOL!!!
  
 The PS500 has had my interest for a long while from what I have read in their presentation...But I have resisted....And I must keep resisting.....


----------



## MrFaust

Has there been a thread that compares the HF-2 against the PS500? They seem to be around the same ballpark price wise. And I'm having a hard time deciding which one to get. DON'T SAY BOTH! 
  
 I stepped away from the headphone scene for about 6 years and have decided to come back on a "limited" bases... yeah right. And since I've always had love for Grado, I'm trying to figure out which to invest in. I had #23 of the HF-1's and apparently sold them to someone that turned out to be not such a desirable character around these parts shortly after the sell. So the chances of getting that pair back are slim to none 
 I previously owned 2 pair of SR60's (one stock and and one super modified by Church Audio - the thread is still here but the pics are long gone), I also had a pair of SR225 and the original RS2 (Thanks Dad!). But I ended up having to sell off all of my gear when my kid was born to help cover the loss of my wife's income since she stayed home with our daughter the first 2 years. 
  
 I went a little nuts on ebay the last 2 weeks and bought a set of SR80's as well as so UE900S iems (which I'm already selling the UE900s). And then I bought a pair of SR225's to tied me over until I get either the HF-2 or the PS500. I'll be keeping the latter pair at the office and use the SR80's for portable. Oh and I got a FiiO E18 to pair with my Samsung Note 3. I'm sure it will really help the SR80's and SR225's. But I am also looking at getting a Bravo Audio Ocean for use at the office as well.
  
 The only other set of headphones I am contemplating are the Beyerdynamic T1's, but that is for a different thread. So if anyone can give me some pointers on the HF-2 vs PS500, I would greatly appreciate it.  Especially if you have either of the amps I have mentioned here. I'm also curious if either of those would benefit from a set of G Bowls from the PS1000/GS1000?


----------



## whirlwind

I think the PS500 evolved from the HF1 & HF2
  
 I have not heard any of them, but I can tell you the PS500 does like the G cushion, very much.....more so than most Grado cans that do not already use them.
  
 By the way....welcome back......keep a tight watch on that wallet.


----------



## marko93101

rodweb said:


> Then let us know your impressions


 
  
 I certainly will, just hope I can get out sooner rather than later!


----------



## jaywillin

mrfaust said:


> Has there been a thread that compares the HF-2 against the PS500? They seem to be around the same ballpark price wise. And I'm having a hard time deciding which one to get. DON'T SAY BOTH!
> 
> I stepped away from the headphone scene for about 6 years and have decided to come back on a "limited" bases... yeah right. And since I've always had love for Grado, I'm trying to figure out which to invest in. I had #23 of the HF-1's and apparently sold them to someone that turned out to be not such a desirable character around these parts shortly after the sell. So the chances of getting that pair back are slim to none
> I previously owned 2 pair of SR60's (one stock and and one super modified by Church Audio - the thread is still here but the pics are long gone), I also had a pair of SR225 and the original RS2 (Thanks Dad!). But I ended up having to sell off all of my gear when my kid was born to help cover the loss of my wife's income since she stayed home with our daughter the first 2 years.
> ...


 

 i previously owned the the ps500, and i had a chance last weekend to try the hf2, though there was direct comparison , from memory , i can say they sound very similar


----------



## jaywillin

orangecr said:


> Maybe there should be another thread: Gradoholics support group lol


 

 my name is jay, and i'm a gradoholic


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> That does it... I need a ps1000...


 

 it might be beneficial to wait just a bit !!


----------



## jaywillin

heatfan12 said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> The PS500 has had my interest for a long while from what I have read in their presentation...But I have resisted....And I must keep resisting.....


 

 resistance is futile !!


----------



## Chris_Himself

mrfaust said:


> Has there been a thread that compares the HF-2 against the PS500? They seem to be around the same ballpark price wise. And I'm having a hard time deciding which one to get. DON'T SAY BOTH!


 
  
  
 The HF-2 was somewhat of a departure from the Grado house sound, by going even warmer, little less on the highs. It was a thicker overall sound, think Sennheir HD650, LCD-2 etc. I mean only in signature not in overall presentaiton.
  
 PS500 is based on PS1000 with smaller aluminum chambers and it was tuned for neutrality as opposed to the fun/warm spectrum as the RS series.
  
 PS500 if you analyze music and you're strict about your balance, HF2 if you don't care and you just want to enjoy your music regardless of what is deemed "proper. 
  
 I'm gonna throw another curve ball, RS2i.. which is what I still have to this day. They never get old.


----------



## bassboysam

PS500 is not even close to neutral,


----------



## MrFaust

When I left I had a pair of RS2's. They were by far my favorite headphones at the time. And while I like analytical headphones nowadays I prefer fun sounding headphones.


----------



## swspiers

bassboysam said:


> PS500 is not even close to neutral,


 
 Our definition of 'neutral' tends to be a little different...


----------



## bbophead

mrfaust said:


> When I left I had a pair of RS2's. They were by far my favorite headphones at the time. And while I like analytical headphones nowadays I prefer fun sounding headphones.


 
 Perhaps this would be of interest:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/708714/dallas-tx-sunday-june-1st-2014-the-fickle-force-of-june-meetup


----------



## MrFaust

bbophead said:


> Perhaps this would be of interest: http://www.head-fi.org/t/708714/dallas-tx-sunday-june-1st-2014-the-fickle-force-of-june-meetup



 
 Thanks for the heads up. I use to go to the meets that Alex ([AK]Zip) use to put on in Plano. He might still. I just haven't seen anything from him on here in the last couple of weeks that I've been browsing. In other news, my SR80's arrived this morning. Picked them up for $70 shipped. They even came with Bowls and a set of Senn 414 pads.


----------



## HPiper

mrfaust said:


> When I left I had a pair of RS2's. They were by far my favorite headphones at the time. And while I like analytical headphones nowadays I prefer fun sounding headphones.


 

 I have some RS2i's and they are absolutely my favorite Grado, I gave my other pair to my son (SR325i). They took forever to break-in but wow once they did, by far the best Grado phone I have ever heard.


----------



## whirlwind

WAKE UP, "GRADOHOLICS"
  
 Time to head bob & toe tap


----------



## TheDreamthinker

whirlwind said:


> WAKE UP, "GRADOHOLICS"
> 
> Time to head bob & toe tap


 
  
 Grados on & ready to go....


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> WAKE UP, "GRADOHOLICS"
> 
> Time to head bob & toe tap





 heads a bopping, toes a tapping !


----------



## joseph69

Schiit Lyr for the Grado PS1K's???


----------



## bfreedma

joseph69 said:


> Schiit Lyr for the Grado PS1K's???


 
  
 I preferred my WA6-SE to the Lyr.  Only mentioning it because you have a WA6.


----------



## joseph69

bfreedma said:


> I preferred my WA6-SE to the Lyr.  Only mentioning it because you have a WA6.


 
 Thanks for the reply.
 Any particular reason, or just your preference between the all tube vs hybrid?


----------



## bfreedma

joseph69 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Any particular reason, or just your preference between the all tube vs hybrid?


 
  
 Just my preference, though the larger variety of tube options for the Woo and my finding a combination I like probably has more to do with it than the differences in topology.  Wanted to find something that took the edge of the PS1Ks a bit.


----------



## joseph69

bfreedma said:


> Just my preference, though the larger variety of tube options for the Woo and my finding a combination I like probably has more to do with it than the differences in topology.  Wanted to find something that took the edge of the PS1Ks a bit.


 
 You see, I don't find that they are edgy, but I do feel they can sound more alive…don't get me wrong at all about the WA6, I love it, but I may feel the PS's would benefit from the current, I don't know.


----------



## Amictus

joseph69 said:


> Schiit Lyr for the Grado PS1K's???


 

 My Grado SR-60i and RS1i phones sound fine with the Lyr - apart from the HUGE hum, which makes it unusable with them. I don't know if it is endemic, or I am unlucky, but I only use my Lyr with higher impedence cans such as the HD650s, where the hum is not really noticeable unless you are listening for it.


----------



## Amictus

Well, as I have posted once, why not another? I am very much enjoying the SR-60i phones which I got in a bundle with the Meridian Explorer - so much so that I ordered the RS1i to get 'more'. The funny thing is, I sometimes reach for the simple pleasures of the Sr-60i when listening straight from a Walkman or a Chromebook. This is my question.... (roll of drums)...
  
 Do I need to get the SR-80i as well? It gets such a good press...


----------



## jaywillin

amictus said:


> My Grado SR-60i and RS1i phones sound fine with the Lyr - apart from the HUGE hum, which makes it unusable with them. I don't know if it is endemic, or I am unlucky, but I only use my Lyr with higher impedence cans such as the HD650s, where the hum is not really noticeable unless you are listening for it.


 

 i never had a hum with my lyr, maybe a little noise at high volume, with no music,
 i found the lyr to be very good with my rs1i. and gs1k


----------



## Amictus

jaywillin said:


> i never had a hum with my lyr, maybe a little noise at high volume, with no music,
> i found the lyr to be very good with my rs1i. and gs1k


 

 O.K. So that's just my Lyr then. Zut !


----------



## kvtaco17

My lyr is silent... I did however have noise issues with some mullards.


----------



## whirlwind

amictus said:


> My Grado SR-60i and RS1i phones sound fine with the Lyr - apart from the HUGE hum, which makes it unusable with them. I don't know if it is endemic, or I am unlucky, but I only use my Lyr with higher impedence cans such as the HD650s, where the hum is not really noticeable unless you are listening for it.


 

 The noise, may just be a tube.


----------



## Amictus

whirlwind said:


> The noise, may just be a tube.


 
 O.K. Will tube roll tomorrow... thanks!


----------



## HPiper

amictus said:


> My Grado SR-60i and RS1i phones sound fine with the Lyr - apart from the HUGE hum, which makes it unusable with them. I don't know if it is endemic, or I am unlucky, but I only use my Lyr with higher impedence cans such as the HD650s, where the hum is not really noticeable unless you are listening for it.


 

 Something wrong with your Lyr, mine is dead quiet with my Grado's.


----------



## joseph69

amictus said:


> My Grado SR-60i and RS1i phones sound fine with the Lyr - apart from the HUGE hum, which makes it unusable with them. I don't know if it is endemic, or I am unlucky, but I only use my Lyr with higher impedence cans such as the HD650s, where the hum is not really noticeable unless you are listening for it.


 
 Makes them sound unusable doesn't sound good.
  


amictus said:


> Well, as I have posted once, why not another? I am very much enjoying the SR-60i phones which I got in a bundle with the Meridian Explorer - so much so that I ordered the RS1i to get 'more'. The funny thing is, I sometimes reach for the simple pleasures of the Sr-60i when listening straight from a Walkman or a Chromebook. This is my question.... (roll of drums)...
> 
> Do I need to get the SR-80i as well? It gets such a good press...


 
 Congratulations on the RS1i's.
 I don't think you need too get the 80i's.


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations on the RS1i's.
> I don't think you need too get the 80i's.


+1


----------



## Theogenes

Not technically Grados, but I just received my first pair of Magnum v4 cans, and man, on an initial impression-- I LOVE 'em!!! Going to get some more listening done this evening, but man, I'm very impressed so far... Steely Dan's _Aja_ sounds MADE for these!!! Now to try some metal...


----------



## bassboysam

Of all the nice and sometimes expensive gear I have I am always impressed by how good the SR225i sounds straight into my iPod classic. I don't know what it is but that's pretty much a perfect combination for me.


----------



## winterandsummer

amictus said:


> the simple pleasures of the Sr-60i when listening straight from a Walkman


 
  
 sinergy imo
  
 there is a sinergy between my old walkmen and my old sr-60
  
 listening to music is the point right
 sometimes too much sound makes you listen to sound
 ...
  
 sometimes you dont want _things_ to _sound_ good
 you want _yourself_ to _feel_ good
  
 less is more   ...   more often than we like to admit imo
  
 im not really enjoying music better with my rs2i than i did with my old sr-60
 but i do enjoy sound better


----------



## winterandsummer




----------



## winterandsummer

still trying to understand how to post pic properly...


----------



## joseph69

.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> I'm selling my WA6 (no wood) with 6SN7 tube adapters/Grado SR-325is's as a combo.
> If anyone is interested in this combo, PM me before I put them up on the F/S forum/eBay, and I will give you the full details.
> These are all in "excellent working/cosmetic condition."


 

 wow......what amp are you going to get, Joseph
  
 nevermind......I found it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Just seems strange that the WA6 is not enough amp..........Grados usually sound great at low volume....and getting more volume should not at all, be an issue........anyway......I hope it all works itself out.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> wow......what amp are you going to get, Joseph
> 
> nevermind......I found it
> 
> ...


 

 one of life's axioms  "more is better"


----------



## rodweb

If any of you guys want to join the planar world, I'd highly recommend the HE-4. I'm selling my Grado's and keeping only the HiFiMAN at home, it's a great all-rounder (also excellent for rock).


----------



## whirlwind

rodweb said:


> If any of you guys want to join the planar world, I'd highly recommend the HE-4. I'm selling my Grado's and keeping only the HiFiMAN at home, it's a great all-rounder (also excellent for rock).


 

 I will be joining the world of planars sometime later this year....will be keeping my RS1i though.


----------



## jaywillin

Grados and planers can coexist


----------



## bbophead

rodweb said:


> If any of you guys want to join the planar world, I'd highly recommend the HE-4. I'm selling my Grado's and keeping only the HiFiMAN at home, it's a great all-rounder (also excellent for rock).


 
 Not in my world.


----------



## rodweb

I'm keeping only one at home just to get back some money and also for convenience.


----------



## JoeDoe

rodweb said:


> If any of you guys want to join the planar world, I'd highly recommend the HE-4. I'm selling my Grado's and keeping only the HiFiMAN at home, it's a great all-rounder (also excellent for rock).


 
 You selling the SGs AND the 325s?


----------



## rodweb

joedoe said:


> You selling the SGs AND the 325s?



Yes, and the 80s too. Not only the Grado's, but the others too (X1, A900x and DT880).


----------



## CH23

rodweb said:


> If any of you guys want to join the planar world, I'd highly recommend the HE-4. I'm selling my Grado's and keeping only the HiFiMAN at home, it's a great all-rounder (also excellent for rock).




I've been looking for a yamaha YH-100 on the side. I doubt i'll ever get rid of my Grado's.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> wow......what amp are you going to get, Joseph
> 
> nevermind......I found it
> 
> ...


 
 The WA6 sound beautiful with the PS1K's, but maybe due to the (G) cushions moving the drivers further away from my ears also has something to do with having to turn the volume knob at 1-2 o'clock, and they still sound like their asking for more too get to that optimum out put where they sound perfect…but anymore volume after that is going to clip/distort the sound.
 With all my other Grados 10-11 o'clock the sound is optimum (depending on the recording of course). I know they are all low impedance headphones, and all drive easily, but it doesn't seem to be for the PS1K's for some reason, possibly the different driver/driver distance from the ears, I don't know.


----------



## Theogenes

jaywillin said:


> Grados and planers can coexist


 
  
 Ortho guy here in agreement. Depending on the model, they can actually be pretty good companions, in that they can be a totally different sound from Grado (LCD-2.1) or something somewhat different but better (HE-6). YMMV.


----------



## Amictus

whirlwind said:


> The noise, may just be a tube.


 

 It wasn't just a tube. I have tried two other pairs of tubes. Same hum. Also, something bizarre had happened to one of my preferred pairs of tubes, but I am going to report that in the Schiit Lyr tube-rolling thread.


----------



## Theogenes

amictus said:


> It wasn't just a tube. I have tried two other pairs of tubes. Same hum. Also, something bizarre had happened to one of my preferred pairs of tubes, but I am going to report that in the Schiit Lyr tube-rolling thread.


 
  
 This might be a dumb suggestion, but have you ruled out ground-loop hum? Tried a cheater plug or a different outlet, maybe?


----------



## Amictus

theogenes said:


> This might be a dumb suggestion, but have you ruled out ground-loop hum? Tried a cheater plug or a different outlet, maybe?


 

 Sounds like a very un-dumb suggestion. I have tried different outlets, but I haven't tried a different house yet... Schiit equipment seems very sensitive to ground loops and non-standard voltage. I tried to use my Gungnir in France and was rewarded by the hum of a century (no problem here though). I'll pursue the ground loop theory. Thanks again.


----------



## Doorbell

Are igrados any good? I love my sr60i and in need of portable cams. I tried the Koss porta pros but don't like them enough to keep them.


----------



## Theogenes

amictus said:


> Sounds like a very un-dumb suggestion. I have tried different outlets, but I haven't tried a different house yet... Schiit equipment seems very sensitive to ground loops and non-standard voltage. I tried to use my Gungnir in France and was rewarded by the hum of a century (no problem here though). I'll pursue the ground loop theory. Thanks again.




No problem man, and good luck!!


----------



## swspiers

bassboysam said:


> Of all the nice and sometimes expensive gear I have I am always impressed by how good the SR225i sounds straight into my iPod classic. I don't know what it is but that's pretty much a perfect combination for me.




Same with my HTC One


----------



## swspiers

doorbell said:


> Are igrados any good? I love my sr60i and in need of portable cams. I tried the Koss porta pros but don't like them enough to keep them.




I totally love mine.


----------



## kvtaco17

doorbell said:


> Are igrados any good? I love my sr60i and in need of portable cams. I tried the Koss porta pros but don't like them enough to keep them.


 
 I use my at work all the time... they do take some time to get adjusted to... Mine clamped a little too hard at first but after about a week of use it got better.


----------



## swspiers

At Reagan airport in DC. Surrounded by Beats. Looking ugly. Forgot my cans. I have a bad feeling about this...


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> At Reagan airport in DC. Surrounded by Beats. Looking ugly. Forgot my cans. I have a bad feeling about this...


 
 Don't do it!
 Look the other way!


----------



## swspiers

Oh Heck no. I just miss my iGrados.


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> Oh Heck no. I just miss my iGrados.


 
 Had me worried for a minute.


----------



## swspiers

;p


----------



## swspiers

Moar beats.


----------



## HPiper

It's after 5pm


----------



## MrFaust

I saw this mod in one of the Grado Mods threads. I went to Radio Shack on Friday and bought a set of the Auvio Folding Headphones. They has them on sale for $15 but the sale ended on Friday. I think they are $22 right now.
 I took them home, and removed the headband. I had to take out the screw on each side so I could open the holder to cut the cable for each driver. (Man did these headphones sound like crap!)
 Anyways I put the complete drivers from my pair of SR80's in the headband assembly of the Auvio headphones. The headband is much more comfortable.
  
 http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=22366296


----------



## bpcans

One of the reasons that I love my RS1i's is that when my gf comes in to tell me some inane tidbit about one of her friends I can simply turn the volume down a tad and hear her without losing myself in the music. Thanks John Grado.


----------



## bassboysam

Hardest working band in rock ever.  250+ shows a year for 20 years and still going.


----------



## Doorbell

Are the igrados ear cups the same size as the sr60i? Do they use the same ear pads? I like the ear pads on the sr60i's.


----------



## JoeDoe

Considering selling my RS1s if anyone is interested. For the right price and buyer, I'd love to see em off to a good home!


----------



## joseph69

joedoe said:


> Considering selling my RS1s if anyone is interested. For the right price and buyer, I'd love to see em off to a good home!


 
 Are you looking into something else, a different Grado?


----------



## JoeDoe

joseph69 said:


> Are you looking into something else, a different Grado?


 
 Not really. The SennGrados are so close to the RS1 sound that it doesn't make sense to me to hang on to em. Not to mention i assembled my SGs for under $200...


----------



## joseph69

joedoe said:


> Not really. The SennGrados are so close to the RS1 sound that it doesn't make sense to me to hang on to em. Not to mention i assembled my SGs for under $200...


 
 Totally makes sense then.


----------



## Theogenes

bassboysam said:


> Hardest working band in rock ever.  250+ shows a year for 20 years and still going.




Not to mention the fact that they just flat-out ROCK! Blast Tyrant is still one of my favorite rock albums of all time. Clutch is just super doubleplusgood in my book...


----------



## Krutsch

swspiers said:


> At Reagan airport in DC. Surrounded by Beats. Looking ugly. Forgot my cans. I have a bad feeling about this...




Maybe when they have an Apple logo on them that bad feeling will go away


----------



## joseph69

krutsch said:


> Maybe when they have an Apple logo on them that bad feeling will go away


 
 Yeah, what a shame, I can't believe Apple!
 I know they are just aiming for the younger generation/monetary gain, but its still a shame too sell themselves out like that IMO…but they'll be laughing all the way to the bank!


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Yeah, what a shame, I can't believe Apple!
> I know they are just aiming for the younger generation/monetary gain, but its still a shame too sell themselves out like that IMO…but they'll be laughing all the way to the bank!


The obvious monetary benefits of a merger/takeover and brand association not withstanding I see this marriage as hopefully a good thing. Apple has stood for topshelf and cutting edge product innovation for awhile now. Their partnership with Beats might stimulate the headphone market leader to introduce a better line of hp's. Why would anybody purchase a pair of Beats if there are B&W's in the same store that sound superior at a similar price point? Don't answer that. Silly question.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> The obvious monetary benefits of a merger/takeover and brand association not withstanding I see this marriage as hopefully a good thing. Apple has stood for topshelf and cutting edge product innovation for awhile now. Their partnership with Beats might stimulate the headphone market leader to introduce a better line of hp's. Why would anybody purchase a pair of Beats if there are B&W's in the same store that sound superior at a similar price point? Don't answer that. Silly question.


 
 I'm sure its not impossible for Beats to make a better headphone…but these young kids today don't care about sound quality nor does Dre, all they want is the latest trends/names/ and bass, so Beats doesn't even have to make a better pair of headphones, as long as they say Dre on them, their gold, no matter what they sound like. Its like everything else for young kids…even when I was young I was guilty of the same thing with the "in" things, they just don't no any better due to minimum life experience, and just being what they are…kids with no cares…yet!


----------



## gefski

I think the cans are irrelevant to Apple; it's the Beats music service that matters. Michael at Audiostream had some interesting numbers a few days ago, quote:

"In their recent financial report, Apple disclosed that they now have 800 million iTunes accounts most of which have a credit card tied to them. One basic question is how many iTunes account holders would become Beats Music subscribers? Even if only 5% buy in (40M), that would immediately dwarf Spotify's claimed 6 million paying subscribers."


----------



## bpcans

Joseph, your point is well taken sir. But I can only go by what my own 18yr old says about my headphones. He's got a couple pairs of gaming hp's and a borrowed set of Beats. I first let him hear my B&W P5's that I use when travelling. He was immediately impressed and convinced of the P5's superiority. Then he tried my Grado's and asked when I was going to buy him a pair. Which only proves the point that when my wallet is in jeopardy teenagers prefer audiophile hp's over Beats hands down.


----------



## JoeDoe

Any black 325 owners out there care to comment on the SQ compared to other Grados?


----------



## SP Wild

bpcans said:


> Joseph, your point is well taken sir. But I can only go by what my own 18yr old says about my headphones. He's got a couple pairs of gaming hp's and a borrowed set of Beats. I first let him hear my B&W P5's that I use when travelling. He was immediately impressed and convinced of the P5's superiority. Then he tried my Grado's and asked when I was going to buy him a pair. Which only proves the point that when my wallet is in jeopardy teenagers prefer audiophile hp's over Beats hands down.


 
  
 Absolutely.  People dont appreciate good sound because they don't get exposed to it on a consistent basis.  This happens because few people own good quality headphones or speakers. 
  
 Headphones are better than speakers for many reasons and this is one is the biggest reason of all.


----------



## Krutsch

sp wild said:


> Absolutely.  *People dont appreciate good sound because they don't get exposed to it on a consistent basis. * This happens because few people own good quality headphones or speakers.
> 
> Headphones are better than speakers for many reasons and this is one is the biggest reason of all.


 
  
 I think that's the answer.  My 11 year-old daughter *really* wanted a set of Skull Candy earbuds, but I played the "...ear buds are bad for your hearing..." card and convinced her to give the Grado SR125i cans a try, instead.
  
 I sacrificed my work 'phones for her benefit, but she acclimated to the Grados fast and that was the end of any discussion about Beats or Skull Candy.  Cute story, but the SR125s are $US 150.00 new, so it's not surprising that she and her friends haven't experienced better sound.
  
 What's awesome, however, is that kids are dying for Beats even though they cost big $$$ (relatively speaking) and no one cares what they sound like


----------



## SP Wild

krutsch said:


> I think that's the answer.  My 11 year-old daughter *really* wanted a set of Skull Candy earbuds, but I played the "...ear buds are bad for your hearing..." card and convinced her to give the Grado SR125i cans a try, instead.
> 
> I sacrificed my work 'phones for her benefit, but she acclimated to the Grados fast and that was the end of any discussion about Beats or Skull Candy.  Cute story, but the SR125s are $US 150.00 new, so it's not surprising that she and her friends haven't experienced better sound.
> 
> What's awesome, however, is that kids are dying for Beats even though they cost big $$$ (relatively speaking) and no one cares what they sound like


 
  
 You couldn't blame kids for wanting beats, with all the marketing...and bass...they haven't actually heard accurate sound so beats do sound better to them than their stock buds.  Well...its up to parents to show the way then no?


----------



## bpcans

sp wild said:


> You couldn't blame kids for wanting beats, with all the marketing...and bass...they haven't actually heard accurate sound so beats do sound better to them than their stock buds.  Well...its up to parents to show the way then no?


Definitely a big yes. I would suggest making their introduction to high end audio proportional with their age and the contents of their allowance or piggyback. Have them tap their grandparents for the scratch. Hopefully they are as soft a touch as my parents were to my kids.


----------



## whirlwind

For the kids, beats are the "in" thing.
  
 They look more "cool" than grado's around your neck....grado's look like old military phones.
  
 Beats can be wireless, you can also take your phone call, by just touching the logo on the side.....they also have the boomy bass that kids believe is better...to them....more is better.
  
 Beats, although they are not superior sounding is going to win the "in thing" battle....as long as all the stars have them hanging around their necks.


----------



## jaywillin

today is the day, ps1000 cheduled for delivery by the end of the day !


----------



## Theogenes

jaywillin said:


> today is the day, ps1000 cheduled for delivery by the end of the day !




Woo-hoo!! Stoked for you, Jay!!


----------



## HPiper

jaywillin said:


> today is the day, ps1000 cheduled for delivery by the end of the day !


 

 Don't fall asleep like I did and miss the delivery man...I was so mad when I found that sticker on my door!!


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> Don't fall asleep like I did and miss the delivery man...I was so mad when I found that sticker on my door!!


 

 the ups guy usually hits our house in the evening, 6ish , but i'll be on alert all day  !


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Joseph, your point is well taken sir. But I can only go by what my own 18yr old says about my headphones. He's got a couple pairs of gaming hp's and a borrowed set of Beats. I first let him hear my B&W P5's that I use when travelling. He was immediately impressed and convinced of the P5's superiority. Then he tried my Grado's and asked when I was going to buy him a pair. Which only proves the point that when my wallet is in jeopardy teenagers prefer audiophile hp's over Beats hands down.


 
 Actually sounds like your son is down to earth, and is not just wanting headphones for their name… but for the sound quality. And  due to you guiding him in the right direction and being a good parent. Great job!!! All the kids walking around in my neighborhood are sporting Beats, even my nephew wanted a pair, so I let him listen to my 80i's/325is's…and his response was…where's the bass!


----------



## joseph69

krutsch said:


> I think that's the answer.  My 11 year-old daughter *really* wanted a set of Skull Candy earbuds, but I played the "...ear buds are bad for your hearing..." card and convinced her to give the Grado SR125i cans a try, instead.
> 
> I sacrificed my work 'phones for her benefit, but she acclimated to the Grados fast and that was the end of any discussion about Beats or Skull Candy.  Cute story, but the SR125s are $US 150.00 new, so it's not surprising that she and her friends haven't experienced better sound.
> 
> What's awesome, however, is that kids are dying for Beats even though they cost big $$$ (relatively speaking) and no one cares what they sound like


 
 Good job also!!!
  


sp wild said:


> You couldn't blame kids for wanting beats, with all the marketing...and bass...they haven't actually heard accurate sound so beats do sound better to them than their stock buds.  Well...its up to parents to show the way then no?


 
 +1
  


whirlwind said:


> For the kids, beats are the "in" thing.
> 
> They look more "cool" than grado's around your neck....grado's look like old military phones.
> 
> ...


 
 Definitely, they are already.
  


jaywillin said:


> today is the day, ps1000 cheduled for delivery by the end of the day !


 
 Nice, I can't wait too hear your impressions…hope you really like them!


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Actually sounds like your son is down to earth, and is not just wanting headphones for their name… but for the sound quality. And  due to you guiding him in the right direction and being a good parent. Great job!!! All the kids walking around in my neighborhood are sporting Beats, even my nephew wanted a pair, so I let him listen to my 80i's/325is's…and his response was…where's the bass!


Joseph, I don't know how down to earth he is, and I'm kinda dubious right now about my parenting skills. All things being relative I just thank the Gods that I've got two wonderful kids whom any parent would be proud of. That being said I've tried to instill in them some critical listening skills. For example I demonstrated that when hp's or speakers are overdriven you lose detail, nuance, and more importantly over time your hearing. Also, I showed my son a picture of John Mayer walking around Manhatten with his RS1's and pictures of some of the women he's hung out with.


----------



## bassboysam

So you used a celebrity and sexy ladies to sell him the idea of Grados? I believe you owe the Dr. an apology.


----------



## jimr101

Fresh ground coffee and grados in the morning and brews and tunes in the afternoon. And this time pull out pink floyd dark side of the moon the proper baptism for the one and only ps1000's!


----------



## bpcans

bassboysam said:


> So you used a celebrity and sexy ladies to sell him the idea of Grados? I believe you owe the Dr. an apology.


Hey, sometimes coercion and gentle manipulation are useful. As for an apology to the Dr. goes my father was a physician, a psychiatrist no less. I owe him a lot of apologies and my gratitude and thanks forever. The eighteen year-old male human animal hasn't changed much since I was that age. They are still stupid for hot looking woman.


----------



## jaywillin

everybody knows i'm here !


----------



## jimr101

Once again bravo Jay on the tune.


----------



## jaywillin

jimr101 said:


> Once again bravo Jay on the tune.


 

 you are very welcome !


----------



## whirlwind

I really miss the heck out of Jeff Healey...what a great talent he was.


----------



## jaywillin

the ps1k's have landed !!


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> the ps1k's have landed !!


That's fantastic sir. Looking forward to your first impressions.


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> I really miss the heck out of Jeff Healey...what a great talent he was.


I was lucky enough to see JH at the top of his game and he was a monster!


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> the ps1k's have landed !!


 
 Congrats....can't wait to hear your impressions.
  


bpcans said:


> I was lucky enough to see JH at the too of his game and he was a monster!


 
 Consider yourself a very lucky man......one of my all time favorites, for sure.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> the ps1k's have landed !!


 
 Congratulations!!!


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> Congrats....can't wait to hear your impressions.
> 
> Consider yourself a very lucky man......one of my all time favorites, for sure.


There's a difference between talent and gifts. Blind Jeff Healey was a supremely gifted guitar player. Nobody ever played the lap fender like he did!


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> the ps1k's have landed !!


 
 Well? We need to know what you think! lol


----------



## kvtaco17

Starting my morning with my PS500's + Glenn OTL... simply amazing!


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> Well? We need to know what you think! lol


 

 hey, it hasn't even been 24hrs yet ! lol
  
 they are good, REAL good, i'm but trying to sort out what i'm hearing, and where they would fit in my set up


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> hey, it hasn't even been 24hrs yet ! lol
> 
> they are good, REAL good, i'm but trying to sort out what i'm hearing, and where they would fit in my set up


 
 Well yeah! Just curious as usual.


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> Well yeah! Just curious as usual.


 

 seriously, its an endgame type of headphone, at the same time, if you look at their retail prices, and compare the ps1k, to the gs1k,
 it just shows how much value there is in the gs1k, and further illustrates the "law of diminishing returns" is the ps better, yup
 is it $700 better ???? tough question


----------



## kvtaco17

/img/vimeo_logo.png
  
 last one for today, I promise.


----------



## jaywillin

and i guess the more relevant comparsion would be to lcd x , which i do love


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> seriously, its an endgame type of headphone, at the same time, if you look at their retail prices, and compare the ps1k, to the gs1k,
> it just shows how much value there is in the gs1k, and further illustrates the "law of diminishing returns" is the ps better, yup
> is it $700 better ???? tough question


 
 That's exactly how I felt about the RS1 compared to the 225.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> seriously, its an endgame type of headphone, at the same time, if you look at their retail prices, and compare the ps1k, to the gs1k,
> it just shows how much value there is in the gs1k, and further illustrates the "law of diminishing returns" is the ps better, yup
> is it $700 better ???? tough question


 
 I Agree, but I also believe its definitely worth spending between $1000-1200 for the PS1K's, which is where we both are…so for $200 dollars for than the GS (in our cases) its nothing but a total score IMO.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> That's exactly how I felt about the RS1 compared to the 225.


 

 yeah the 225, especially with the tape mod, certainly gets very close to the rs1i


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> yeah the 225, especially with the tape mod, certainly gets very close to the rs1i


 
 Makes me wonder what a modified RS1 sounds like, come to think of it...


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Makes me wonder what a modified RS1 sounds like, come to think of it...


 

 i tried the tape, i liked it better untaped


----------



## Theogenes

jaywillin said:


> and i guess the more relevant comparsion would be to lcd x , which i do love


 
  
 I'd be interested in that comparison too!


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> hey, it hasn't even been 24hrs yet ! lol
> 
> they are good, REAL good, i'm but trying to sort out what i'm hearing, and where they would fit in my set up


Real good? You gotta be kindling me. Your just not used to handmade, which means handwirwed, soderd. and matched drivers from Brooklyn, New Yawk, U S of F'ing A. John Grado couldn't sell them for almost 2 LARGE unless they were worth it. What your hearing now is what you ain't been hearing before, which is everything, plain and simple. You lucky SOB! I'm so f' ing jealous. I feel like dipping into the kids college money just to find out how deaf I really am. Here's what you do. Listen to them for a couple days and find the most obscure teensiest tinyest reason to hate them. Then I'll buy' em from you for almost what you paid for em'. Deal? Congratulations my friend! Now take a selfie with them on your head so you can see how ridiculous you look. If you think they're a tad calliewompus, by that I mean awkwardly weighted upon your melon, wear a baseball cap, it distributes the down force and keeps those shiny earcups from dropping into your soup or, God forbid, the floor.


----------



## jaywillin

theogenes said:


> I'd be interested in that comparison too!


 

 just very initial thoughts would be, the differences are what you would expect from grado, to planar
 the ps1k, up close and personal, the x a little warmer, and bigger scale, sound stage , its hard to put into words
 especially so early on


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> and i guess the more relevant comparsion would be to lcd x , which i do love


Now your talking Mr. Unbiased opinion. I say call it a draw and have both.


----------



## jaywillin

yeah, but i can't keep them all, and if i had to choose today, i'd probably let the ps1k go, i like the gs and rs1 so much
 and the gs gives up so little to the ps1k , and i like the wood cups a lot more than this shiny finish on the ps's !


----------



## JoeDoe

jaywillin said:


> yeah, but i can't keep them all, and if i had to choose today, i'd probably let the ps1k go, i like the gs and rs1 so much
> and the gs gives up so little to the ps1k , and i like the wood cups a lot more than this shiny finish on the ps's !




We're in the same boat: we love some good wood!


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> We're in the same boat: we love some good wood!


 

 yes we do !


----------



## jaywillin

ok grado heads, i'm putting my three grado's up for sale, of the three, i plan on keeping one or possibly two,
 depending on what and how the sale goes
 just giving y'all a heads up
  
 ps1000
  

  
 gs1000 (not an i)
  

  
 rs1i
  

  
 later today i'll be posting these for sale in the buy/sell forum
 just pm me if you want one of these, and we'll see if we can make medicine !!
 i've been known to give some good deals !


----------



## CH23

jaywillin said:


> ok grado heads, i'm putting my three grado's up for sale, of the three, i plan on keeping one or possibly two,
> depending on what and how the sale goes
> just giving y'all a heads up
> 
> ...




If you can help me explain my mom why she's not getting anything for her birthday, i'll have the GS1000 please.


----------



## jaywillin

ch23 said:


> If you can help me explain my mom why she's not getting anything for her birthday, i'll have the GS1000 please.


 

 i'd make you a good enough deal where you might be able to do both ! lol


----------



## CH23

jaywillin said:


> i'd make you a good enough deal where you might be able to do both ! lol




What i could offer you at this moment would be an insult to you and to grado, so i'll sit this one out on the sideline 

Especially when i think about the import duties that come with headphones bought in america.


I'd like to ask you though: why do you buy multiple headphones within a few weeks and then sell them again a week later?


----------



## joseph69

ch23 said:


> What i could offer you at this moment would be an insult to you and to grado, so i'll sit this one out on the sideline
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 LOL!!! LOL!!! LOL!!!


----------



## jaywillin

ch23 said:


> What i could offer you at this moment would be an insult to you and to grado, so i'll sit this one out on the sideline
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 very little impulse control ! lol
 oh, it get's even crazier, i'll buy them back later on !


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> very little impulse control ! lol
> oh, it get's even crazier, i'll buy them back later on !


I hope your not the same way with women.


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> I hope your not the same way with women.


 

 well, the girl i'm with now, we dated in HS, the broke up, and then got back together 30 something years later ! lol


----------



## ThePianoMan

jaywillin said:


> well, the girl i'm with now, we dated in HS, the broke up, and then got back together 30 something years later ! lol




Oy! XD


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> well, the girl i'm with now, we dated in HS, the broke up, and then got back together 30 something years later ! lol


 
 Your killing me!!!


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> well, the girl i'm with now, we dated in HS, the broke up, and then got back together 30 something years later ! lol


 
 Sounds like someone practices catch and release...


----------



## swspiers

kvtaco17 said:


> Sounds like someone practices catch and release...


 
 and catch again!


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> ok grado heads, i'm putting my three grado's up for sale, of the three, i plan on keeping one or possibly two,
> depending on what and how the sale goes
> just giving y'all a heads up
> 
> ...


 

 This is going to be a classic


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> This is going to be a classic


I think jw is buying the He-560's.


----------



## CH23

bpcans said:


> I think jw is buying the He-560's.




And then selling them again XD


----------



## whirlwind

bpcans said:


> I think jw is buying the He-560's.


 

 Me too


----------



## jaywillin

whew, i feel so much better now !
 i got the ps1k's sold, i can say i've heard them, i'm fairly confident i won't be buying these back
 if i do, the lcd x will have to go first


----------



## TheDreamthinker

jaywillin said:


> well, the girl i'm with now, we dated in HS, the broke up, and then got back together 30 something years later ! lol


 
  
 Sounds like one of those love movies....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
 Living a dream (?)


----------



## ThePianoMan

thedreamthinker said:


> Sounds like one of those love movies....
> Living a dream (?)




Instead of 500 days of summer, it's like 11,000 days of summer. 
(I think 30 years is ~ 11,000 days, unless my math is off)


----------



## markm1

Jay's crazy. That's why we love him here. You rock, my man.


----------



## swspiers

About Jay- I have to say I'm almost jealous of the hands-on experience he gets with headphones.  Considering how much he flips gear, I suspect he doesn't have as much $$$ invested as it looks like he does.
  
 I used to do it with bass gear all the time.  I just don't have the time to do it anymore!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

thepianoman said:


> Instead of 500 days of summer, it's like 11,000 days of summer.
> (I think 30 years is ~ 11,000 days, unless my math is off)


 
  
 And the end depends on where the movie is from:
  
 korea = illness - death 
 west = happily ever after


----------



## TheDreamthinker

swspiers said:


> About Jay- I have to say I'm almost *jealous *of the hands-on experience he gets with headphones.  Considering how much he flips gear, I suspect he doesn't have as much $$$ invested as it looks like he does.
> 
> I used to do it with bass gear all the time.  I just don't have the time to do it anymore!


 
  
 Look at the portable rig thread for jealousy - every time rudi comes along with his AK240 + HUGO + LCD-X 
  
 I came to accept _the way to be the goal..._


----------



## whirlwind

Jay is having a great , journey.


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> Jay's crazy. That's why we love him here. You rock, my man.


 
 yes, i'm a little crazy
  


swspiers said:


> About Jay- I have to say I'm almost jealous of the hands-on experience he gets with headphones.  Considering how much he flips gear, I suspect he doesn't have as much $$$ invested as it looks like he does.
> 
> I used to do it with bass gear all the time.  I just don't have the time to do it anymore!


 
 no, not as much as it seems, i've been fortunate for the most part, keeping losses to a minimum
  


whirlwind said:


> Jay is having a great , journey.


 
 it is a journey , not and end
 and its been a hoot !


----------



## Oracle

jaywillin,
  
 You having owned the PS1K have you ever tried the PS500?  If so how would you say they compare.  I have heard and owned all of the Grado's except fort the GS1K and PS1K and have found thus far the PS500 to be my favorite.  I am curious as to what percentage the PS500 is to the PS1K or GS1K and in your opinion if it is worth the upgrade.  And yes I'm aware of the law of diminishing returns and have experienced this with the Sennheiser line up and found the HD800 to be worth it.


----------



## jaywillin

oracle said:


> jaywillin,
> 
> You having owned the PS1K have you ever tried the PS500?  If so how would you say they compare.  I have heard and owned all of the Grado's except fort the GS1K and PS1K and have found thus far the PS500 to be my favorite.  I am curious as to what percentage the PS500 is to the PS1K or GS1K and in your opinion if it is worth the upgrade.  And yes I'm aware of the law of diminishing returns and have experienced this with the Sennheiser line up and found the HD800 to be worth it.


 

 yes, i've had the ps500 before, it was a while back though, and i didn't have the ps1k very long, just a day
 that being said, i think both the gs1k, and ps1k are better than the ps500's, but are they better enough to warrant upgrading from the 500 ?
 i can't really say, its so subjective , what i can say, the ps500 and the gs1000, both offer good value, meaning they give a good dose of the ps1000's sound for less money.
 there is a bigger jump in SQ from the ps500 to the gs1000, than from the gs1000, to the ps1000, i hope that makes sense ! lol
 and i hope that helps


----------



## Oracle

"there is a bigger jump in SQ from the ps500 to the gs1000, than from the gs1000, to the ps1000, i hope that makes sense ! lol
 and i hope that helps"
  
 Yes I do understand that and that was what I was thinking between the two.  This tells me I need to demo the GS1K next, thanks for your input on this.


----------



## Theogenes

jaywillin said:


> well, the girl i'm with now, we dated in HS, the broke up, and then got back together 30 something years later ! lol




Gotta say, Jay, you're quickly becoming one of my favorite personalities around here 

And if you end up selling the GS1K for some awesome price, let me know!! Even though I definitely don't need any more @#$ headphones...


----------



## jaywillin

theogenes said:


> Gotta say, Jay, you're quickly becoming one of my favorite personalities around here
> 
> And if you end up selling the GS1K for some awesome price, let me know!! Even though I definitely don't need any more @#$ headphones...


 

 hey, i'll listen to any offer, on any piece i have


----------



## ThePianoMan

All this talk of head-fi mavericks! I feel like Jay and Dougie would get along...


----------



## MickeyVee

Holy cr@p.. my story exactly - dated at 17 (she dumped me) reconnected at 47 and now married.  Ain't life strange.
 But I've never sold a pair of headphones and then bought them back again 
  
 Quote:


jaywillin said:


> well, the girl i'm with now, we dated in HS, the broke up, and then got back together 30 something years later ! lol


----------



## HPiper

Well guys just passing by to kind of say good-bye. I have either gave my Grado's away or put them in the closet. I shouldn't have bought these HD800's but there ya go. Not listening to the Grado's anymore, but I am keeping my RS2i just in case <G> Thanks for all the *good *advice I have gotten here, it has gotten me to where I am today, in large part.


----------



## whirlwind

hpiper said:


> Well guys just passing by to kind of say good-bye. I have either gave my Grado's away or put them in the closet. I shouldn't have bought these HD800's but there ya go. Not listening to the Grado's anymore, but I am keeping my RS2i just in case <G> Thanks for all the *good *advice I have gotten here, it has gotten me to where I am today, in large part.


 

 Congrats on your HD800
  
 As long as you have a Grado in the closet.....you may just decide to pull it out someday.
  
 No need to leave this thread forever .....everybody is really cool here  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Are you by any chance amping your HD800 with a BHC ?
  
 I really like the HD650 and the HD800 sort of has my attention.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> Well guys just passing by to kind of say good-bye. I have either gave my Grado's away or put them in the closet. I shouldn't have bought these HD800's but there ya go. Not listening to the Grado's anymore, but I am keeping my RS2i just in case <G> Thanks for all the *good *advice I have gotten here, it has gotten me to where I am today, in large part.


 

 whirlwind is right, its totally cool if you have other cans, and even if you listen to them more than your grado's its still cool
 truth be told, the lcd x probably  gets more head time than my grado's
 i think most folks feel the same way whirlwind and myself  feel, stay !


----------



## Theogenes

jaywillin said:


> hey, i'll listen to any offer, on any piece i have


 
  
 You are quite the enabler, arentcha? 
  
 I'm going to try to be good and stay away from buying any more gear for the next couple of months... Going to be going on a thoroughly hedonistic trip to Mexico in July (celebrating my buddy's divorce, if that tells you anything) so I'm trying to amass some funds/bail money. But if I have a moment of weakness, you might end up with a PM in  your inbox...


----------



## jaywillin

theogenes said:


> You are quite the enabler, arentcha?
> 
> I'm going to try to be good and stay away from buying any more gear for the next couple of months... Going to be going on a thoroughly hedonistic trip to Mexico in July (celebrating my buddy's divorce, if that tells you anything) so I'm trying to amass some funds/bail money. But if I have a moment of weakness, you might end up with a PM in  your inbox...


 

 don't drink the water !!


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> Well guys just passing by to kind of say good-bye. I have either gave my Grado's away or put them in the closet. I shouldn't have bought these HD800's but there ya go. Not listening to the Grado's anymore, but I am keeping my RS2i just in case <G> Thanks for all the *good *advice I have gotten here, it has gotten me to where I am today, in large part.


 
 Yeah, no need to say goodbye, thats ridiculous, you post here almost everyday and you still own Grados and will listen to them again, Im sure…even if you didn't it wouldn't matter, theres still other gear that is spoken about on this thread, all the time.


----------



## jaywillin

oh, it just occurred to me joseph, did you end up keeping the dacITx ?? if you said before i can't remember


----------



## swspiers

hpiper said:


> Well guys just passing by to kind of say good-bye. I have either gave my Grado's away or put them in the closet. I shouldn't have bought these HD800's but there ya go. Not listening to the Grado's anymore, but I am keeping my RS2i just in case  Thanks for all the *good* advice I have gotten here, it has gotten me to where I am today, in large part.




Dude—in case you didn't notice, we''re kinda wanting you to stick around...


----------



## Theogenes

jaywillin said:


> don't drink the water !!




I hereby pledge to drink nothing that does not come from a bottle... With % alcohol by volume label .


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Yeah, no need to say goodbye, thats ridiculous, you post here almost everyday and you still own Grados and will listen to them again, Im sure…even if you didn't it wouldn't matter, theres still other gear that is spoken about on this thread, all the time.


Absolutely. For me it's the convivial atmosphere. Thank God this isn't like the Chord Hugo thread where all they talk about is connnector cables for a $2K portable amp/dac.


----------



## joseph69

No, it sounded very, very boring and lifeless compared too my Meridian. I didn't care for it at all. I wish the Bitfrost Uber would have gotten along with my Cd player, I really would have liked to hear it after burn-in, and compared it with the Meridian. I'm done for now with DAC's, too me my Meridian is still a fine sounding DAC.


----------



## MickeyVee

Glad you're enjoying the HD800, they're an awesome headphone.  My HD800 and RS1i coexist quite nicely though the HD800 gets about 80% of my head time.  Still lovin' the RS1i and use the daily.
  
 Quote:


hpiper said:


> Well guys just passing by to kind of say good-bye. I have either gave my Grado's away or put them in the closet. I shouldn't have bought these HD800's but there ya go. Not listening to the Grado's anymore, but I am keeping my RS2i just in case <G> Thanks for all the *good *advice I have gotten here, it has gotten me to where I am today, in large part.


----------



## bpcans

Joseph69, are you saying that you've auditioned the Hugo?


----------



## TheDreamthinker

bpcans said:


> Joseph69, are you saying that you've auditioned the Hugo?


 
  
 Ditto...would like to hear some impression and _reasons for the hype_, without being bashed...


----------



## bpcans

theogenes said:


> I hereby pledge to drink nothing that does not come from a bottle... With % alcohol by volume label .


A Gradoholic is one thing, alcoholism is a disease which can be treated.


----------



## JoeDoe

Any Grado fans out there mess with doubling up on pads?


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Joseph69, are you saying that you've auditioned the Hugo?


 
  
  


thedreamthinker said:


> Ditto...would like to hear some impression and _reasons for the hype_, without being bashed...


 
 No, I never mention the Hugo…must have been someone else.
 I did receive the WA6-S/E this morning, and I'm burning it in right now with the stock tubes though.
 I'm also waiting for the Fosgate Signature Headphone Amp to come today too.


----------



## jaywillin

mickeyvee said:


>


 

 and i'm fixing to do the headphone thing again i think, re-buying the alpha dog !


----------



## ThickGlasses

joedoe said:


> Any Grado fans out there mess with doubling up on pads?


I tried it once, but I've tried so many pads and variations discovered both by myself and others that I can't remember what they sounded like. I think the double comfies sounded warmer, a LOT warmer, on my SR225i.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> No, I never mention the Hugo…must have been someone else.
> I did receive the WA6-S/E this morning, and I'm burning it in right now with the stock tubes though.
> I'm also waiting for the Fosgate Signature Headphone Amp to come today too.


 

 can't wait to hear about the 6se !!


----------



## joseph69

I see what you are talking about now. I replied under your post *bpcans*, but I was trying to reply too* jaywillin* asking me about the DACiTx, using my (stupid smart phone) didn't quote him it just posted a reply.


----------



## bpcans

thedreamthinker said:


> Ditto...would like to hear some impression and _reasons for the hype_, without being bashed...


The Chord Hugo is a hallmark technical achievement. I'm just not sure that my LP old CD, cassette tape(OMG), and some vintage 4-track quad recordings from the sixties requires that sort of upgrade.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> can't wait to hear about the 6se !!


 
 Me too, it will be a while before I give some good impressions, but I will give my initial impression on both the 6-S/E and the Fosgate.


----------



## joseph69

Just a quick shot of the WA6-S/E's temporary home while burning-in.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Just a quick shot of the WA6-S/E's temporary home while burning-in.



 



swuhweet !


i misspelled , it should be suhweet !


----------



## joseph69

Thanks *Jay!*


----------



## TheDreamthinker

bpcans said:


> The Chord Hugo is a *hallmark technical achievement*. I'm just not sure that my LP old CD, cassette tape(OMG), and some vintage 4-track quad recordings from the sixties requires that sort of upgrade.


 
  
 technical achievement is great.
 Experience and books have thought me that the human body is the most complex but also the most unreliable measuring tool in existence. So graphs and numbers look great, but are fairly meaningless in our hobby. imo.
  
 - But because we all are aware of this, we love our headphones which are produced in a shabby workshop in Brooklyn and look as if they were conceived shortly after the World War 2...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 - I'll probably check out the HUGO thread at some stage, when i am mentally ready to be bashed -


----------



## CH23

joseph69 said:


> Just a quick shot of the WA6-S/E's temporary home while burning-in.
> [COLOR=FF4400]
> [/COLOR]




I just made some unearthly noises looking at that, completely failing at making any sense, it was clear to those around me though, that i was looking at a very pretty something. Why are the things i most desire created in america, and not around the corner?

Have fun with them. Remember there's someone in europe who'd love to have that amplifier.


----------



## bpcans

Dreamthinker, everyone says the Hugo is the greatest invention since the electric toaster. That might be all well and good but I'd rather upgrade my rig, the one that I'm happy with right now, then spend a bunch on a dac/amp that you have to get super expensive custom cables for. Just me though.


----------



## HPiper

I haven't forgot you guys...


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Just a quick shot of the WA6-S/E's temporary home while burning-in.
> [COLOR=FF4400]
> [/COLOR]


Are you super happy that you upgraded your power curve for the WA6SE? It looks fantastic. Of course you'll need a whole new listening station.


----------



## joseph69

Here are a few shots of the Fosgate Signature Amp that just arrived, which I was very curious to hear being it is a hybrid amp, I was tipped off about a Grado rep stating it was spectacular with Grados by a fellow Head-Fier who is trying to say goodbye, but he shouldn't!!! It is a 30-day return, so it does have some burn-in time on it, but I'm going to run it for a few hours anyway. The shoot out is between the WA6-S/E and the Fosgate. When all is said and done, they retail for almost the same price, the Fosgate is a couple of hundred more.


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Here are a few shots of the Fosgate Signature Amp that just arrived, which I was very curious to hear being it is a hybrid amp, I was tipped off about a Grado rep stating it was spectacular with Grados by a fellow Head-Fier who is trying to say goodbye, but he shouldn't!!! It is a 30-day return, so it does have some burn-in time on it, but I'm going to run it for a few hours anyway. The shoot out is between the WA6-S/E. When all is said and done, they retail for almost the same price, the Fosgate is a couple of hundred more.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


i know you like that wood paneling. Decisions, decisions. What you gonna do?


----------



## whirlwind

Really digging the Fosgate. Joseph.
  
 Can't wait to hear your impressions on both of those amps


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> i know you like that wood paneling. Decisions, decisions. What you gonna do?


 
 The wood panels on the Fosgate are nice, but I do like the panels on my WA6 much more, probably more so because of the aluminum and the "Barn Red" and because my father and I did it.
 And of course if the S/E wins I'm going to transfer the panels from the 6 onto the PSU, and make new ones for the amp, and also new tube bases. But it really comes down too which amp I prefer in sound. 
  


whirlwind said:


> Really digging the Fosgate. Joseph.
> 
> Can't wait to hear your impressions on both of those amps


 
 Thanks! Tonight I'm going to listen to the Fosgate, being I basically know what the S/E is going to sound like.


----------



## bbophead

That's some serious audio eye candy.


----------



## joseph69

bbophead said:


> That's some serious audio eye candy.


 
 Thank you!
 I'll find out which one tastes the best in time.


----------



## joseph69

BTW, the Fosgate actually came with a pair of white gloves.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> BTW, the Fosgate actually came with a pair of white gloves.


 

 to keep all those nasty fingerprints and oil from getting on the tubes


----------



## Krutsch

joseph69 said:


> BTW, the Fosgate actually came with a pair of white gloves.


 
  
 That is beyond awesome... and there isn't even any Piano Black finish on that amp


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> to keep all those nasty fingerprints and oil from getting on the tubes


 
 Jay, I didn't even think about that, mostly because when I saw them I was just dumbfounded and put them too the side, because I already (always) was wearing vinyl gloves to handle the tubes.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Jay, I didn't even think about that, mostly because when I saw them I was just dumbfounded and put them too the side, because I already (always) was wearing vinyl gloves to handle the tubes.


 

 yeah, i remembered that from having tube amps in the past, in my speaker system, a few companies did include white gloves for that reason


----------



## joseph69

OK, I've been listening to the Fosgate for about 41/2hrs now, prior to letting it burn-in 3hrs when I received it, plus it was used for 1 month, so I would think its got some hours on it. My initial impression so far  are...I don't think I'm going to go much further!  It has decent bass (without) the bass boost, I'll get to that later... the sound-stage is decent but doesn't have much depth or height, and sounds a bit congested/veiled with not much instrument separation for the most part. The mid-range is a bit too mellow/boring for me (I almost fell asleep a few times, and I'm not tired), but female vocals did sound nice and natural. As far as the high frequencies, I really don't hear much detail/clarity. Everything sounds a bit distant with not much liveliness/excitement…at all! [size=x-small]As far as the bass boost settings are go..., OFF is the best setting for this feature, otherwise too me LOW/HIGH just shift s the entire music, making it sound out of phase. The surround feature is best in the OFF position also, otherwise LOW/HIGH just sucks the music out from whatever mid-range there might be to begin with. When I listen to music, what I put in is what I want too hear coming out, this is in no way the case with these features. This is a very, very laid back almost lifeless sounding amp too me. I'm listening to Fourplays Cd's, which are very well recorded and I'm very, very familiar with and the PS1K's, so I'm listening too a $3195.00 (retail) headphone/amp system and would never in my wildest dreams believe it!!! This amp did absolutely nothing for the PS1K's in any way but make them sound dead/lifeless/boring. I'm sorry to say, but maybe I'm just spoiled from the WA6[/size]…[size=x-small]but I really don' think so, I know what I'm hearing. Its really amazing how you CAN'T read/listen to anything about audio, and this is an excellent example of why. The WA6 blew this away out of the box! I won't even mention rolling the tubes and 6 months later! Before while I was burning-in the S/E with my 325is's, I picked them up and put them on my head a few times, and the first thing I said too myself was WOW!!!, and immediately took off the 325's, because I specifically wanted to hear the Fosgate first. I do not mean to insult anyone in any way at all…this is just my own impressions/opinions. Lesson learned, but now I know for myself! Can't wait too here the S/E and any Grado too hear that beautiful sound! Oh, [/size]there is one thing I did like about the Fosgate, it did put out a nice amount of volume at about 11:00 o'clock, which is the only thing it did good as far as I'm concerned...and I'm SURE the S/E will do the same, but only sound a million time better, as my WA6 already does.


----------



## joseph69

I don't know why the font size changes like that when I post sometimes, sorry!


----------



## bpcans

Joseph, thanks for taking the time to jot a few thoughts down about the Fosgate. Your the Marine recon soldier of audio equipment my friend.


----------



## whirlwind

thanks for the update on the fosgate


----------



## elmoe

Thanks for the Fosgate review!
  
 Still laughing at them sending out a pair of white gloves with the amp


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I've been listening to the Fosgate for about 41/2hrs now, prior to letting it burn-in 3hrs when I received it, plus it was used for 1 month, so I would think its got some hours on it. My initial impression so far  are...I don't think I'm going to go much further!  It has decent bass (without) the bass boost, I'll get to that later... the sound-stage is decent but doesn't have much depth or height, and sounds a bit congested/veiled with not much instrument separation for the most part. The mid-range is a bit too mellow/boring for me (I almost fell asleep a few times, and I'm not tired), but female vocals did sound nice and natural. As far as the high frequencies, I really don't hear much detail/clarity. Everything sounds a bit distant with not much liveliness/excitement…at all! [size=x-small]As far as the bass boost settings are go..., OFF is the best setting for this feature, otherwise too me LOW/HIGH just shift s the entire music, making it sound out of phase. The surround feature is best in the OFF position also, otherwise LOW/HIGH just sucks the music out from whatever mid-range there might be to begin with. When I listen to music, what I put in is what I want too hear coming out, this is in no way the case with these features. This is a very, very laid back almost lifeless sounding amp too me. I'm listening to Fourplays Cd's, which are very well recorded and I'm very, very familiar with and the PS1K's, so I'm listening too a $3195.00 (retail) headphone/amp system and would never in my wildest dreams believe it!!! This amp did absolutely nothing for the PS1K's in any way but make them sound dead/lifeless/boring. I'm sorry to say, but maybe I'm just spoiled from the WA6[/size]…[size=x-small]but I really don' think so, I know what I'm hearing. Its really amazing how you CAN'T read/listen to anything about audio, and this is an excellent example of why. The WA6 blew this away out of the box! I won't even mention rolling the tubes and 6 months later! Before while I was burning-in the S/E with my 325is's, I picked them up and put them on my head a few times, and the first thing I said too myself was WOW!!!, and immediately took off the 325's, because I specifically wanted to hear the Fosgate first. I do not mean to insult anyone in any way at all…this is just my own impressions/opinions. Lesson learned, but now I know for myself! Can't wait too here the S/E and any Grado too hear that beautiful sound! Oh, [/size]there is one thing I did like about the Fosgate, it did put out a nice amount of volume at about 11:00 o'clock, which is the only thing it did good as far as I'm concerned...and I'm SURE the S/E will do the same, but only sound a million time better, as my WA6 already does.


 
 looking to hear what you have to say about the wa6se


----------



## HPiper

I guess now we know why you don't see a lot of people bragging about owning a Fosgate Amp, makes me wonder how much they paid that guy at Grado to say what he did.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Joseph, thanks for taking the time to jot a few thoughts down about the Fosgate. Your the Marine recon soldier of audio equipment my friend.


 
 No problem, this was just my thoughts about the amp though, and don't forget I'm coming from the WA6 as a comparison. The Fosgate was supposed to go up against the S/E (price wise).
 It couldn't compete with the 6…at all!


whirlwind said:


> thanks for the update on the fosgate


 
 I know you liked the looks of the Fosgate…bot thats all it may have, sorry.
 Very disappointing amp. Maybe if you told me it was a $250.00 amp, I would understand, but still wouldn't buy it.
  


elmoe said:


> Thanks for the Fosgate review!
> 
> Still laughing at them sending out a pair of white gloves with the amp


 
 The bass/surround switches turned me off from the beginning…then the white gloves!!!
 BTW, you once commented "if I could have one Grado, it would be the PS1K's" or something close to that…I'm realizing why.
  


jaywillin said:


> looking to hear what you have to say about the wa6se


 
 Can't wait too hear it tonight!
 Like I said I put the 325's on my head with the S/E and just was WOWED by the height/width of the sound right out of the box. I'm sure the S/E is a keeper.
  


hpiper said:


> I guess now we know why you don't see a lot of people bragging about owning a Fosgate Amp, makes me wonder how much they paid that guy at Grado to say what he did.


 
 This is what I was thinking to myself last night while listening.
 Theres a price on almost anything, in this case its a shame. You really have too listen to something for yourself in most cases.


----------



## bbophead

joseph69 said:


> I don't know why the font size changes like that when I post sometimes, sorry!


 
 Thanks for the mini-review.  I hadn't heard much good about the Fosgate anyway.
  
 BTW, I'm not sure why you seem to be so concerned about where the volume control lies when listening.  Lots of volume controls are designed differently.  It has little to do with power.  In fact, the more rotation of the VC I have, the better I like it.  It gives me a wider range of settings rather than just 6 o'clock to 10 o'clock.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> No problem, this was just my thoughts about the amp though, and don't forget I'm coming from the WA6 as a comparison. The Fosgate was supposed to go up against the S/E (price wise).
> It couldn't compete with the 6…at all!
> I know you liked the looks of the Fosgate…bot thats all it may have, sorry.
> Very disappointing amp. Maybe if you told me it was a $250.00 amp, I would understand, but still wouldn't buy it.
> ...


 

 the wa6se might be the one that i'd ever consider getting rid of the mad ear+ for


----------



## HPiper

Is the Wa6SE supposed to actually sound that much different from the regular Wa6, I thought it was just a more powerful version of the same amp.


----------



## elmoe

joseph69 said:


> The bass/surround switches turned me off from the beginning…then the white gloves!!!
> BTW, you once commented "if I could have one Grado, it would be the PS1K's" or something close to that…I'm realizing why.


 
  
 Yep, I've only had the chance to demo them for a few hours but they're at the top of my list of headphones to buy once I have the funds available and am done putting money into upgrading my MPX3/DAC1.


----------



## joseph69

bbophead said:


> Thanks for the mini-review.  I hadn't heard much good about the Fosgate anyway.
> 
> BTW, I'm not sure why you seem to be so concerned about where the volume control lies when listening.  Lots of volume controls are designed differently.  It has little to do with power.  In fact, the more rotation of the VC I have, the better I like it.  It gives me a wider range of settings rather than just 6 o'clock to 10 o'clock.


 
 Your welcome for my thought on the Fosgate.
 The reason I say this about the volume output is because from about 11:00-1:00 o'clock, there is not much increase in volume at all…but beyond 1:00-2 o'clock it increases again, but at this point I'm feeling I'm pushing the amp too much to get a sufficient listening level from the PS1K's for them too really shine, (every Grado has a sweet spot volume wise IMO/IME). From what I've understood ANY amplifiers output pretty much peaks at about 12-1:00…and then starts too degrade/distort/clip, beyond 1-2 o'clock, and I don't want too be so close to doing this, I would like to achieve a nice listening level at about 11:00 o'clock with plenty more volume output control too spare. Please, correct me if I'm wrong about this…but this is what I was told about amps my whole life in reference to the position of the volume control, and have also experienced this for myself on my stereo systems in the past. So I just want that little bit more output control with the volume. The Fosgate had sufficient output volume at 11:00 o'clock which continued to climb as I increased it, way before 1:00 o'clock.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> Is the Wa6SE supposed to actually sound that much different from the regular Wa6, I thought it was just a more powerful version of the same amp.


 

 i've heard that, but i'd think having more power could effect the dynamics, the prat


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> Is the Wa6SE supposed to actually sound that much different from the regular Wa6, I thought it was just a more powerful version of the same amp.


 
 Yes, like Jay said, it s supposed to effect the dynamics/sound-stage/height/faster/tighter/cleaner sounding.


----------



## HPiper

joseph69 said:


> Yes, like Jay said, it s supposed to effect the dynamics/sound-stage/height/faster/tighter/cleaner sounding.


 

 All that from more power, I am impressed!
 By the Way, I am looking for some GS1000i used at a good price. If anybody sees any could you PM me so I can check it out. I check Ebay a lot but I know there are other audio auction places around that I don't check.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> All that from more power, I am impressed!
> By the Way, I am looking for some GS1000i used at a good price. If anybody sees any could you PM me so I can check it out. I check Ebay a lot but I know there are other audio auction places around that I don't check.


 

 mine aren't (i)s


----------



## bbophead

joseph69 said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the mini-review.  I hadn't heard much good about the Fosgate anyway.
> ...


 
 I've never read that anywhere.  Back in the day, it was common for Japanese receivers to have volume controls that had very little range.  This was so the consumer would think that the receiver had a tremendous amount of power, as in, wow, I only cranked it up to 9 o'clock and it's freaking loud when the truth was, at ten o'clock, the amp was clipping the wave form.  One should not make any generalized statement about volume controls and power.  Each manufacturer has their own philosophy regarding this. Obviously Fosgate has a different philosophy than Woo regarding volume controls (among a lot of other things).  This might help:  http://www.avforums.com/threads/how-does-a-volume-control-work.1180595/
  
 Perhaps someone else could chime in on this question.


----------



## joseph69

bbophead said:


> I've never read that anywhere.  Back in the day, it was common for Japanese receivers to have volume controls that had very little range.  This was so the consumer would think that the receiver had a tremendous amount of power, as in, wow, I only cranked it up to 9 o'clock and it's freaking loud when the truth was, at ten o'clock, the amp was clipping the wave form.  One should not make any generalized statement about volume controls and power.  Each manufacturer has their own philosophy regarding this. Obviously Fosgate has a different philosophy than Woo regarding volume controls (among a lot of other things).  This might help:  http://www.avforums.com/threads/how-does-a-volume-control-work.1180595/
> 
> Perhaps someone else could chime in on this question.


 
 Thanks for the link. This is exactly what I am referring too, but now understand why the volume position isn't such an important factor, as I thought! And I was basing this thought on pushing any amp past 12 o'clock to "back in the day". So thanks for the link on the irrelevance of the volume position, it goes way deeper that that! I just didn't want too harm my amp/headphones in any way. So, I'll look at it like this…I upgraded from the 6 to the 6-S/E for a separate PSU/amp, which in turn is supposed to deliver more power/cleaner signal/dynamics/soundstage/depth…so I'm real cool with that! Thanks again for the info, I appreciate it!!!


----------



## CH23

joseph69 said:


> Yes, like Jay said, it s supposed to effect the dynamics/sound-stage/height/faster/tighter/cleaner sounding.




Could the same be achieved with the regular WA6, if you use an external filter?


----------



## jaywillin

ch23 said:


> Could the same be achieved with the regular WA6, if you use an external filter?


 

 now that i do not know


----------



## joseph69

ch23 said:


> Could the same be achieved with the regular WA6, if you use an external filter?


 
 I don't know this myself, but there is a comparison between the (6 MAXXED) 6-S/E on the forum where this is mentioned.


----------



## CH23

jaywillin said:


> now that i do not know







joseph69 said:


> I don't know this myself, but there is a comparison between the (6 MAXXED) 6-S/E on the forum where this is mentioned.




I'm not usually a cheapskate, but i'm looking at the price of the unit + shipping + 23% or more tax, so if i can get the same for less money, that would be great.

My PS1000's are worth it even if i'd buy the WA6SE


----------



## joseph69

Heres a shot of the WA6-S/E with the stock tubes for burn-in,
 in its permanent home (naked)…but soon to be dressed!


----------



## whirlwind

hpiper said:


> I guess now we know why you don't see a lot of people bragging about owning a Fosgate Amp, makes me wonder how much they paid that guy at Grado to say what he did.


 

 yeah, I have never heard of Fosgate , until now


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Your welcome for my thought on the Fosgate.
> The reason I say this about the volume output is because from about 11:00-1:00 o'clock, there is not much increase in volume at all…but beyond 1:00-2 o'clock it increases again, but at this point I'm feeling I'm pushing the amp too much to get a sufficient listening level from the PS1K's for them too really shine, (every Grado has a sweet spot volume wise IMO/IME). From what I've understood ANY amplifiers output pretty much peaks at about 12-1:00…and then starts too degrade/distort/clip, beyond 1-2 o'clock, and I don't want too be so close to doing this, I would like to achieve a nice listening level at about 11:00 o'clock with plenty more volume output control too spare. Please, correct me if I'm wrong about this…but this is what I was told about amps my whole life in reference to the position of the volume control, and have also experienced this for myself on my stereo systems in the past. So I just want that little bit more output control with the volume. The Fosgate had sufficient output volume at 11:00 o'clock which continued to climb as I increased it, way before 1:00 o'clock.


 

 Hmmmm....maybe this is true...I have never heard that before however.....no matter where I have the volume pod set on my mad ear....I hear no clipping or distortion.
  
 I am prolly just misunderstanding something  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 The amp looks nice in its permanent home, Joseph.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Hmmmm....maybe this is true...I have never heard that before however.....no matter where I have the volume pod set on my mad ear....I hear no clipping or distortion.
> 
> I am prolly just misunderstanding something
> 
> ...


 

 i too, silent when its supposed to be, no clipping, distortion , and the highest i've gone with volume is 12:00, no strain at all


----------



## hsubox

Woohoo! Our little thread has reached 1000 pages!
  
 I have a Schiit Asgard 2 waiting for me when I get home tomorrow. I remember liking it with my spread of headphones, so hopefully they are what I remember. It's for those days I can't be bothered with tubes P Will report back!


----------



## hsubox

whirlwind said:


> Hmmmm....maybe this is true...I have never heard that before however.....no matter where I have the volume pod set on my mad ear....I hear no clipping or distortion.
> 
> I am prolly just misunderstanding something
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yep, I can't imagine the amp clipping at anywhere near the 12 o'clock position unless the issue is source-side. Clipping occurs when the signal hits the voltage rails and can't go any higher. I don't know what the output voltage rails are of the amp(s) in question.
  
 And if it really is distorting at that volume position, I'd again question the source or something else upstream.


----------



## joseph69

I've never heard any clipping/distortion either but just that I may be pushing the amp too its max before this occures.


----------



## hsubox

joseph69 said:


> I've never heard any clipping/distortion either but just that I may be pushing the amp too its max before this occures.


 
  
 Unless you have something funny going on upstream, your amp should not distort or clip unless the volume pot is all the way up... now, if you are just nervous about it clipping/distorting, that's an issue between your ears


----------



## swspiers

joseph69 said:


> From what I've understood ANY amplifiers output pretty much peaks at about 12-1:00…and then starts too degrade/distort/clip, beyond 1-2 o'clock, and I don't want too be so close to doing this, I would like to achieve a nice listening level at about 11:00 o'clock with plenty more volume output control too spare. Please, correct me if I'm wrong about this…but this is what I was told about amps my whole life in reference to the position of the volume control, and have also experienced this for myself on my stereo systems in the past. So I just want that little bit more output control with the volume. The Fosgate had sufficient output volume at 11:00 o'clock which continued to climb as I increased it, way before 1:00 o'clock.


 
 Nooooooo!!!!!!
  
 It depends entirely on the topology and the gain structure of the amp.  Just like you, a MAJORITY of the amps I've used, generally class AB with op amps (solid state) tend to act this way.  Class A, certainly not, and class D varies depending on gain and output stage.
  
 If there is no noise or other bad sounds, and you need to crank to 3 or 4:00, there is no problem.  It's just weird....


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i too, silent when its supposed to be, no clipping, distortion , and the highest i've gone with volume is 12:00, no strain at all


 
  
  


hsubox said:


> Yep, I can't imagine the amp clipping at anywhere near the 12 o'clock position unless the issue is source-side. Clipping occurs when the signal hits the voltage rails and can't go any higher. I don't know what the output voltage rails are of the amp(s) in question.
> 
> And if it really is distorting at that volume position, I'd again question the source or something else upstream.


 
  
  


hsubox said:


> Unless you have something funny going on upstream, your amp should not distort or clip unless the volume pot is all the way up... now, if you are just nervous about it clipping/distorting, that's an issue between your ears


 
  
  


swspiers said:


> Nooooooo!!!!!!
> 
> It depends entirely on the topology and the gain structure of the amp.  Just like you, a MAJORITY of the amps I've used, generally class AB with op amps (solid state) tend to act this way.  Class A, certainly not, and class D varies depending on gain and output stage.
> 
> If there is no noise or other bad sounds, and you need to crank to 3 or 4:00, there is no problem.  It's just weird...


 
 No, I've never had ant issues with the amp clipping/distorting in any way at all.
 All I'm saying is that between 1-2 o'clock the PS's start too really shine for me. I'm just worried I'm pushing the amp a bit too much at 1-2 o'clock point, but never had any issues. When I come from 1-2 o'clock back down too 12 0'clock the volume difference is much, much lower, thats all…this is why I felt the amp was peaking at this point, and wouldn't push it any further nor did I have too…but no clipping/distortion at all. Also depends on the Cd also, so I was just looking for a little more increase in volume before 1-2 o'clock because I was under the impression that ANY amp at this volume position (1-2 o'clock) is at its maximum, but *bbopcans* lead me too a sight which explains volume position, and how it is irrelevant to the output of the amp, because all amps are different, and it runs way deeper than just the volume position, so I was incorrect.


----------



## HPiper

As long as you don't see or smell smoke you aren't pushing the amp to hard!


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> Nooooooo!!!!!!
> 
> It depends entirely on the topology and the gain structure of the amp.  Just like you, a MAJORITY of the amps I've used, generally class AB with op amps (solid state) tend to act this way.  Class A, certainly not, and class D varies depending on gain and output stage.
> 
> If there is no noise or other bad sounds, and you need to crank to 3 or 4:00, there is no problem.  It's just weird....


 

 Right....with my grados my volume on my mad ear can be only about 9 oclock....but with my hd650 it is about 2 oclock.....sounds damn fine....no problem.


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> As long as you don't see or smell smoke you aren't pushing the amp to hard!


 
 That a good one!


----------



## ThickGlasses

joseph69 said:


> That a good one!


 
 Call it a hunch, but I wouldn't do that. You'll shoot your eye out when the volume knob explodes.


----------



## joseph69

thickglasses said:


> Call it a hunch, but I wouldn't do that. You'll shoot your eye out when the volume knob explodes.


 
 Then I'll literally be blind, I have less than one eye now, so don't worry I won't try it, believe me.


----------



## swspiers

joseph69 said:


> No, I've never had ant issues with the amp clipping/distorting in any way at all.
> All I'm saying is that between 1-2 o'clock the PS's start too really shine for me. I'm just worried I'm pushing the amp a bit too much at 1-2 o'clock point, but never had any issues. When I come from 1-2 o'clock back down too 12 0'clock the volume difference is much, much lower, thats all…this is why I felt the amp was peaking at this point, and wouldn't push it any further nor did I have too…but no clipping/distortion at all. Also depends on the Cd also, so I was just looking for a little more increase in volume before 1-2 o'clock because I was under the impression that ANY amp at this volume position (1-2 o'clock) is at its maximum, but *bbopcans* lead me too a sight which explains volume position, and how it is irrelevant to the output of the amp, because all amps are different, and it runs way deeper than just the volume position, so I was incorrect.


 

 Dude, this is why I like you so much, and the Grado thread in general.  Most other forums on this site, and we explode in a vicious argument.  This thread is like, "Oh yeah.  Okay, I'll try that."
  
 I have over 40 years of experience with some rather high powered bass gear- up to 2500 watts into a cabinet with 2 15" drivers, and I still get hung up on volume position.  With my Burston, I found that I had to go to about 3:00 to get about 90 dB.  That's pretty high, and it freaked me out.   I just had to increase the output from my Oppo BDP-103, as I had it attenuated with variable output. 
  
 It's always something....


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> Dude, this is why I like you so much, and the Grado thread in general.  Most other forums on this site, and we explode in a vicious argument.  This thread is like, "Oh yeah.  Okay, I'll try that."
> 
> I have over 40 years of experience with some rather high powered bass gear- up to 2500 watts into a cabinet with 2 15" drivers, and I still get hung up on volume position.  With my Burston, I found that I had to go to about 3:00 to get about 90 dB.  That's pretty high, and it freaked me out.   I just had to increase the output from my Oppo BDP-103, as I had it attenuated with variable output.
> 
> It's always something....


 
 OK, very cool, you understand why I was concerned about this, and didn't want to run into any issues. And now I know its not just me lol! Thank you very much, and also everyone else who helped me understand this.


----------



## Theogenes

swspiers said:


> Dude, this is why I like you so much, and the Grado thread in general.  Most other forums on this site, and we explode in a vicious argument.  This thread is like, "Oh yeah.  Okay, I'll try that."




I'm pretty new to this thread and the Grado family in general, but I echo this sentiment wholeheartedly based on the limited experience I have had. Don't know why, but you Grado guys just seem to be a friendly folk than most around here, and even than many threads I still love and check daily. 

Anyway, idle observation and agreement with the above poster.


----------



## bbophead

joseph69 said:


> *bbopcans*


 
 head.


----------



## joseph69

bbophead said:


> head.


----------



## joseph69

I'm listening to some "Fourplay" with the 6-S/E with the stock tubes and PS1K's tonight. And as expected it sound really nice right out of the box…and I have the volume position just past 9 o'clock. With the WA6, I would have been between 11-12 o'clock to achieve the same volume.


----------



## MrFaust

I converted 3 Beats fans into Grado fans this week. Gave one of them my SR80's. Another tried my SR80's before I gave them to my friend. He wen't out and bought a pair of SR125i's. The other tried my SR225i's and he went out to buy a pair and ended up with a pair of RS2i's instead! Man is he gonna be pissed when I put together my SennGrados 
  
 PS: Forgot to add that all three have sold or are selling their Beats.


----------



## ThickGlasses

mrfaust said:


> I converted 3 Beats fans into Grado fans this week. Gave one of them my SR80's. Another tried my SR80's before I gave them to my friend. He wen't out and bought a pair of SR125i's. The other tried my SR225i's and he went out to buy a pair and ended up with a pair of RS2i's instead! Man is he gonna be pissed when I put together my SennGrados
> 
> PS: Forgot to add that all three have sold or are selling their Beats.


 
 Dayum bro, you got them mad convertin' skills.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> _*Dude, this is why I like you so much, and the Grado thread in general.  Most other forums on this site, and we explode in a vicious argument.  This thread is like, "Oh yeah.  Okay, I'll try that."*_
> 
> I have over 40 years of experience with some rather high powered bass gear- up to 2500 watts into a cabinet with 2 15" drivers, and I still get hung up on volume position.  With my Burston, I found that I had to go to about 3:00 to get about 90 dB.  That's pretty high, and it freaked me out.   I just had to increase the output from my Oppo BDP-103, as I had it attenuated with variable output.
> 
> It's always something....


 
 my theory for as to why this thread, and grado folks in general, its more about the MUSIC,and the enjoyment , fun we have, we don't care a whole lot about numbers, graphs, what "should be" good
 if "its" good enough to get heads a bopping, toes a tapping, then its good !


----------



## jimr101

Speaking of heads bopping and toes a tapping I still can't get the url's over to this site from my tablet. But the american idol winner last night Caleb Johnson had me rocking as I revisited how he got there check out his playing in a traveling band by ccr and try not bopping and tapping. Or for that matter his dazed and confused getting the Led out or Paul's baby I'm amazed! But of course with fresh ground coffee and Grados in the morning.


----------



## HPiper

This is such a fun, but confusing hobby. Not having anything better to do tonight I was comparing my (Now burned-in) RS2i's and my HD650. I had pretty much concluded that the HD650 were considerably better. A bit later I was listening to my HD650 on my big system (Bifrost/Lyr) and thought, I wonder if the system would make a difference, so I did the test again. This is the funny part, the higher end system helped the Grado's a lot more than it did the 650's. The easier to drive phones improved more than the (supposedly) harder to drive phones. 650's still have better bass but other than that I prefer the Grado's...on this system... and I am leaving them over here. where they obviously belong. I still don't understand it but I am not going to obsess about it. The RS2i have found a new home, that's all. It is all that synergy thing I guess.
    You guys should pick up the new Sarah McLachlan album she just released (Shine On), just fabulous songs and singing, I can't stop listening, I think I have heard it at least 8 times tonight.


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> This is such a fun, but confusing hobby. Not having anything better to do tonight I was comparing my (Now burned-in) RS2i's and my HD650. I had pretty much concluded that the HD650 were considerably better. A bit later I was listening to my HD650 on my big system (Bifrost/Lyr) and thought, I wonder if the system would make a difference, so I did the test again. This is the funny part, the higher end system helped the Grado's a lot more than it did the 650's. The easier to drive phones improved more than the (supposedly) harder to drive phones. 650's still have better bass but other than that I prefer the Grado's...on this system... and I am leaving them over here. where they obviously belong. I still don't understand it but I am not going to obsess about it. The RS2i have found a new home, that's all. It is all that synergy thing I guess.
> You guys should pick up the new Sarah McLachlan album she just released (Shine On), just fabulous songs and singing, I can't stop listening, I think I have heard it at least 8 times tonight.


 
 I told you it wouldn't be long before you put the Grado back on your head.


----------



## HPiper

Yeah, this hobby is more about magic than it is science ... Voodoo Magic!!


----------



## elmoe

Well, the way I see it this hobby is pretty much about science. Don't get me wrong, I'm a musician and music lover first and foremost, and at the end of the day if it sounds good I am satisfied, but I have an inquiring mind and I don't like to waste money on superfluous things, so the combination of curiosity + savings, if anything, greatly helped my interest in this hobby.
  
 You'd be surprised how much easier it is to match gear together when you know something about the science behind them. Of course if you've got plenty of money to burn, it's always fun to just try out a little of everything and hopefully find something synergistic in the lot, but after having done this for a few years, I'm now at the point where I'd rather save money


----------



## jimr101

HPiper if you think the rs2i's kicked in with a good amp, you should hear what a McIntosh tube amp does for the PS1000. OMG the potential that is in those cans beats anything I have heard not that it doesn't make it any less fun to play tweek with other set ups.


----------



## swspiers

elmoe said:


> Well, the way I see it this hobby is pretty much about science. Don't get me wrong, I'm a musician and music lover first and foremost, and at the end of the day if it sounds good I am satisfied, but I have an inquiring mind and I don't like to waste money on superfluous things, so the combination of curiosity + savings, if anything, greatly helped my interest in this hobby.
> 
> You'd be surprised how much easier it is to match gear together when you know something about the science behind them. Of course if you've got plenty of money to burn, it's always fun to just try out a little of everything and hopefully find something synergistic in the lot, but after having done this for a few years, I'm now at the point where I'd rather save money


 
 Science has simply saved me thousands of dollars over the past few years.  It protects me from rabbit holes, and $1K upgrades that give minimal, if any, improvement.


----------



## elmoe

swspiers said:


> Science has simply saved me thousands of dollars over the past few years.  It protects me from rabbit holes, and $1K upgrades that give minimal, if any, improvement.


 
  
 Yep. I still see people spending thousands on cables when they could be spending that on a new pair of headphones instead. Go figure.


----------



## jimr101

swspiers I don't disagree at all the PS 1000 don't improve a thing but they sure let you appreciate the virtues of high end gear. And since I can't afford an 80.000$ sound system or cannot even begin to try and comprehend the SCIENCE that the engineers used to create the MAGIC they put in the sound systems they built for bands like the Grateful Dead I will just have FAITH that they put as much SOUL as they do SCIENCE and lean non scientifically toward the more affordable ps500's. Don't get me wrong your approach is a very good one for matching equipment and I can see how it would save a lot of costly mistakes. Unfortunately for me I am more on the artistic side an less on the technical. Never less my senses for soul have developed to a level that serves me well. In turn my senses have helped me discover things that don't make any sense at all.


----------



## bpcans

swspiers, I agree with you about science being a money saver. Though if you see a rabbit with a waistcoat on running thru your backyard, and he's checking his pocket watch while exclaiming "I'm late, I'm late", you'd better check it out.


----------



## swspiers

bpcans said:


> swspiers, I agree with you about science being a money saver. Though if you see a rabbit with a waistcoat on running thru your backyard, and he's checking his pocket watch while exclaiming "I'm late, I'm late", you'd better check it out.


 
 Definitely
 However, I have never heard a graph.  Not once.  Blindly following measurements is NOT scientific: it is a faith-based method in which one relies on someone else's work...


----------



## bpcans

swspiers said:


> Definitely
> However, I have never heard a graph.  Not once.  Blindly following measurements is NOT scientific: it is a faith-based method in which one relies on someone else's work...


So true sir.


----------



## jaywillin

enough of this science, graph ,  talk


----------



## bbophead

elmoe said:


> swspiers said:
> 
> 
> > Science has simply saved me thousands of dollars over the past few years.  It protects me from rabbit holes, and $1K upgrades that give minimal, if any, improvement.
> ...


 
 In your profile, you show some after market cables.  How did you choose them, listening, science, or both?


----------



## elmoe

bbophead said:


> In your profile, you show some after market cables.  How did you choose them, listening, science, or both?


 
  
 Neither. I bought them close to 10 years ago, before I did my homework and figured out cables don't change anything. I actually sold alot more than the ones listed, the ones I have left just wouldn't be worth much if I sold them so I hung onto them. Luckily I was able to resell most of the expensive ones I used to have, but I still wasted quite a lot of money throughout the years.


----------



## swspiers

elmoe said:


> Neither. I bought them close to 10 years ago, before I did my homework and figured out cables don't change anything. I actually sold alot more than the ones listed, the ones I have left just wouldn't be worth much if I sold them so I hung onto them. Luckily I was able to resell most of the expensive ones I used to have, but I still wasted quite a lot of money throughout the years.


 
 Man, I have a lot of those cables in my main audio system. I am slowly getting rid of all of them, and replacing with decent, respectable stuff from Blue Jeans and even Schiit interconnects.
  
 My current system is worth maybe 1/5 of my old stuff, and outperforms it in a serious way.  I blew at least 30K on stuff that a little research would have helped me to avoid!


----------



## elmoe

swspiers said:


> Man, I have a lot of those cables in my main audio system. I am slowly getting rid of all of them, and replacing with decent, respectable stuff from Blue Jeans and even Schiit interconnects.
> 
> My current system is worth maybe 1/5 of my old stuff, and outperforms it in a serious way.  I blew at least 30K on stuff that a little research would have helped me to avoid!


 
  
 Wow I'm nowhere near 30K but I did waste a few thousands that's for sure. I don't even want to calculate the total, it would just make things worse!
  


bbophead said:


> In your profile, you show some after market cables.  How did you choose them, listening, science, or both?


 
  
 For info, any properly built cable will do just as well as any other after market cable. You can go on monoprice and buy proper gauge cables with decent connectors for 5-10 dollars and they will do the job perfectly. After spending quite a few weeks double blind testing cables, I came to the conclusion that there was simply no difference whatsoever in sound quality, and after some research it seems that conclusion was right.
  
 If I can recommend one thing to anyone in this hobby, it is to not waste your money on cables. They really do not change a thing.


----------



## tiobilli

elmoe said:


> .
> 
> If I can recommend one thing to anyone in this hobby, it is to not waste your money on cables. They really do not change a thing.



Neither the power cables?


----------



## elmoe

tiobilli said:


> Neither the power cables?


 
  
 The jury is still out on that one.
  
 Objectively speaking, power cables shouldn't matter in a common modern household. What I've read so far seems to indicate that power cables should have 0 effect on the sound itself unless you have a very noisy power line right outside your house (and even then, opinions seem to vary). In any case, the only positive influence a power cable could have (again, according to some of the things I've read) is less noise. Some of the stuff attributed to power cables, like cleaner bass, or extension of frequency range, etc, seems hardly possible. It should also be noted that there has (to my knowledge anyway) never been a successful double blind test that showed anyone could tell the difference between a run-of-the-mill power cord and an aftermarket one.
  
 All that being said, I have never actually tested any, so ultimately, I don't know. One thing I can tell you is that I certainly won't be spending any kind of money towards power cables unless I can demo some and actually tell a difference myself. Seems to me though, that any decently designed piece of equipment should have a decent enough power supply filtering noise/etc which wouldn't require any kind of extravagant power cable/filter/etc. But again, until I test things out for myself or learn more about the topic, I won't have a set opinion. (ultimately, I haven't looked into it much, but I'm sure if you ask in the Sound Science forum there will be plenty of people who can relay factual information on the subject).
  
 My system is already dead quiet even with volumes turned way up on both my DAC and my tube preamp (my monoblock power amps don't have volume control) so I was never interested.


----------



## HPiper

jimr101 said:


> HPiper if you think the rs2i's kicked in with a good amp, you should hear what a McIntosh tube amp does for the PS1000. OMG the potential that is in those cans beats anything I have heard not that it doesn't make it any less fun to play tweek with other set ups.


 

 Ah oh oh oh...Now don't you be telling me that..oh no..don't you do it!!


----------



## jimr101

All I'm saying is that the cans are the canvas. It depends on what medium you are painting with water colors, oil, acrylic but the bottom line is the artistry of what you are putting on the canvas. I just can't imagine putting a master piece on anything less than the ps k's and let the medium do the coloring.


----------



## bpcans

hpiper said:


> Ah oh oh oh...Now don't you be telling me that..oh no..don't you do it!!


Good Grado hp's and some Woo amps are one thing. But now I need a million dollar Mcintosh too? OMG!


----------



## jimr101

No Hpiper only if you own a Rembrand do you need an appropriate canvas. I'm just saying one can't fully appreciate or for that matter need the ps k's unless you have a system to match their quality. I really do need all the help I can get on the technical end of things being a working stiff with limited funds. Not being wealthy doesn't keep me from recognizing or appreciating good sound being honest about it however does help me find the best sound for my money. This is not always so cut and dry as the grafs would have it. Soul and passion and love of the music takes effort and patience and combined with knowledge is what makes the Grados and Mc Intosh the rock stars ofbthis industry.


----------



## whirlwind

elmoe said:


> Yep. I still see people spending thousands on cables when they could be spending that on a new pair of headphones instead. Go figure.


 

 Absolutely.
  
 My theory on cables is.
  
 Buy an after market if you need a certain length or if you have microphonics......if you are buying a $300 cable hoping for a sound improvement only......be prepared for a not so good bang for your buck


----------



## swspiers

I might not have time to listen to my cans for the past 6 weeks, but I did have time for some bling.  I just ordered the gorgeous OPPO headphone stand.  I'm passing on the PM-1, but the stand is too cool to ignore.


----------



## HPiper

jimr101 said:


> No Hpiper only if you own a Rembrand do you need an appropriate canvas. I'm just saying one can't fully appreciate or for that matter need the ps k's unless you have a system to match their quality. I really do need all the help I can get on the technical end of things being a working stiff with limited funds. Not being wealthy doesn't keep me from recognizing or appreciating good sound being honest about it however does help me find the best sound for my money. This is not always so cut and dry as the grafs would have it. Soul and passion and love of the music takes effort and patience and combined with knowledge is what makes the Grados and Mc Intosh the rock stars ofbthis industry.


 

 Only problem with that is, I can afford Grado's (to an extent) but I can't afford McIntosh. I made the mistake of hearing some LCD2 on a D100 and have wanted an LCD2 ever since but I am restrained by the thought that there is NO way that phone is going to sound that good on MY system.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> my theory for as to why this thread, and grado folks in general, its more about the MUSIC,and the enjoyment , fun we have, we don't care a whole lot about numbers, graphs, what "should be" good
> if "its" good enough to get heads a bopping, toes a tapping, then its good !


 

 I am with you brother....give me some good synergy ......I really could care less what is technically better.
  
 It has to work for me


----------



## joseph69

How do I put my WA6 up for sale on this forum?
 I don't see where is say sell. Thanks!


----------



## kvtaco17

joseph69 said:


> How do I put my WA6 up for sale on this forum?
> I don't see where is say sell. Thanks!


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/f/6551/amplification-for-sale-trade
  
 top of the page on the left there is a button that says "create a new classified"


----------



## joseph69

kvtaco17 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/f/6551/amplification-for-sale-trade
> 
> top of the page on the left there is a button that says "create a new classified"


 
 Thank you very much! I didn't see it. Thanks for the link!


----------



## kvtaco17

joseph69 said:


> Thank you very much! I didn't see it. Thanks for the link!


 
 no problem, I just hope that amp goes to a happy home... lol


----------



## joseph69

kvtaco17 said:


> no problem, I just hope that amp goes to a happy home... lol


 
 Me too!


----------



## joseph69

How come the rules say "NOT TRADING? DON'T POST! 
 Can I still just sell here, or do I have to go somewhere else? Thanks


----------



## joseph69

Never mind I got it, thanks!


----------



## jimr101

Synergy=Caleb Johnson singing playing in a traveling band by credence clear water revival. Head boopen toe tappin! Flat out rocking out!


----------



## orangecr

Do Grado fans also like the RA1 amp?

I've read a lot of criticism for the simplicity and the costs of the electronic parts used, but how about the sound and synergy?

I was thinking it will be a good match for my current sr325is, and my future GS100i/RS1i without breaking the bank. Will I be better with my current o2, and save the money for the headphones?


----------



## kvtaco17

orangecr said:


> Do Grado fans also like the RA1 amp?
> 
> I've read a lot of criticism for the simplicity and the costs of the electronic parts used, but how about the sound and synergy?
> 
> I was thinking it will be a good match for my current sr325is, and my future GS100i/RS1i without breaking the bank. Will I be better with my current o2, and save the money for the headphones?


 
 I dislike the sound of the RA1... its edgy, and harsh, grainy, congested, and overall odd sounding... your o2 is better in my opinion... I would look into getting a good tube amp. The Little Dot MK1+ comes to mind as a budget option, a MadEar, Glenn OTL, WA6/WA6SE, Lyr, and Taboo MK3 would be awesome higher end options.


----------



## jaywillin

orangecr said:


> Do Grado fans also like the RA1 amp?
> 
> I've read a lot of criticism for the simplicity and the costs of the electronic parts used, but how about the sound and synergy?
> 
> I was thinking it will be a good match for my current sr325is, and my future GS100i/RS1i without breaking the bank. Will I be better with my current o2, and save the money for the headphones?


 

 i don't have any experience with the ra-1 or the o2, but if you like tubes, and want to keep it cheap, a little dot 1+ is awesome with grado's
 and it just a good little amp all the way around


----------



## joseph69

+1


----------



## jaywillin

how's the wa6se coming along joseph ??


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> how's the wa6se coming along joseph ??


 
 I listened to it for the first time last night for about 2hrs with the stock tubes, and I'll tell you…the dam thing sound great right out of the box! It has a nice shot of power to it! But needs to burn-in for about 200hrs according too Woo before its settled. My WA6 (like Grados) just kept sounding better and better the more hours I put on it, so I can't wait!!! Thanks for asking! Oh, and I have some nice  plans for this one!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I listened to it for the first time last night for about 2hrs with the stock tubes, and I'll tell you…the dam thing sound great right out of the box! It has a nice shot of power to it! But needs to burn-in for about 200hrs according too Woo before its settled. My WA6 (like Grados) just kept sounding better and better the more hours I put on it, so I can't wait!!! Thanks for asking! Oh, and I have some nice  plans for this one!


 

 so the 6se is a keeper then ??


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> so the 6se is a keeper then ??


 
 Oh yeah, I was either going too keep the Fosgate (lol!), or the 6-S/E…so its already in place of the 6, and the 6 is up for sale, boxed up with some extras and ready to go!
 I was just itching for something new…I couldn't help it!!! I know YOU know what I mean!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Oh yeah, I was either going too keep the Fosgate (lol!), or the 6-S/E…so its already in place of the 6, and the 6 is up for sale, boxed up with some extras and ready to go!
> I was just itching for something new…I couldn't help it!!! I know YOU know what I mean!


 

 oh yeah i know !
 i saw your wa6 was posted , it shouldn't take long to sell


----------



## MrFaust

Right now I'm going the fairly inexpensive route. I'm using my Note 3 or my PC as my sources. I have a FiiO E18 that I tend to use with both. I'm contemplating getting a Bravo Audio Ocean for use at the office with my SR225i's. I'm curious how that amp pairs with the 225i's and possibly a pair of PS500's. 

If anyone has as experience with that amp and those two sets of headphones, please let me know how they pair.


----------



## joseph69

mrfaust said:


> Right now I'm going the fairly inexpensive route. I'm using my Note 3 or my PC as my sources. I have a FiiO E18 that I tend to use with both. I'm contemplating getting a Bravo Audio Ocean for use at the office with my SR225i's. I'm curious how that amp pairs with the 225i's and possibly a pair of PS500's.
> 
> If anyone has as experience with that amp and those two sets of headphones, please let me know how they pair.


 
 Well, I know I'm the seller but…I have the 325is's and they sound awesome out of this amp,  as well as all of my Grados sound out of the WA6. I've never had the opportunity to hear the 225i.


----------



## MrFaust

.


----------



## joseph69

mrfaust said:


> Right now I'm going the fairly inexpensive route. I'm using my Note 3 or my PC as my sources. I have a FiiO E18 that I tend to use with both. I'm contemplating getting a Bravo Audio Ocean for use at the office with my SR225i's. I'm curious how that amp pairs with the 225i's and possibly a pair of PS500's.
> 
> If anyone has as experience with that amp and those two sets of headphones, please let me know how they pair.


 
 I'm sorry, I thought you were talking about the WA6…didn't realize you meant the Bravo Audio Ocean, my mistake.


----------



## jimr101

I have to agree with Jay. Listening to high end taught me what to look for and the little dot 1 + does it for me and my budget. It's a hybrid meaning you can color the sound to your likes by rolling the vacum tubes. I like the ukranian tubes combo with upgrading the op amp chip with a Japanese muse that just swaps out easy plug in. A DAC is nice but on my portable rig the sound out of my phone is pretty incredible right of the dragon 600 chip on my Samsung S4


----------



## hsubox

Playing around with the Schiit Asgard 2 tonight through the RS1i. Very clean little amp. Some great value at $250! More impressions to come this weekend.


----------



## bpcans

hsubox said:


> Playing around with the Schiit Asgard 2 tonight through the RS1i. Very clean little amp. Some great value at $250! More impressions to come this weekend.


What are you listening to?


----------



## hsubox

bpcans said:


> What are you listening to?


 
  
 Some Dire Straits, Of Monsters and Men.... and apparently now more Dire Straits, haha. This playlist is all over the place!


----------



## bpcans

hsubox said:


> Some Dire Straits, Of Monsters and Men.... and apparently now more Dire Straits, haha. This playlist is all over the place!


Dire Straits is always good. I'm listening to iTunes Radio tonight because I don't own everything I'd like to hear and because it's okay to have some fun on a Friday night. The gf and I are going to watch a movie together and later Its going to be a little classical before bed. Maybe some Bruckner or Haydn.


----------



## ThePianoMan

Anyone going to keep an eye out for the meteor showers today? I'm listening to some Nick Waterhouse to pass the time. : )


----------



## hsubox

bpcans said:


> Dire Straits is always good. I'm listening to iTunes Radio tonight because I don't own everything I'd like to hear and because it's okay to have some fun on a Friday night. The gf and I are going to watch a movie together and later Its going to be a little classical before bed. Maybe some Bruckner or Haydn.


 
  
 Cool!
  
 I don 't own much, but I subscribe to beatsmusic (was a former big fan of mog until they sold the first time... and now to Apple... oy). Up now is some Michael Jackson.


----------



## MrFaust

Damn, what did I do... See a few weeks ago when I went to audition the new RS2i and the PS500's, the shop I was at here in Dallas (Audio Creations) also had the Senn HD800's as well as the Beyerdynamic T50p, T990's and the T1. I tried them all and while I loved the RS2i and especially the PS500's, I thought the T50p was a really need set of headphones. But what surprised me what that I didn't care for the HD800. I've been told that I probably didn't have them paired correctly. But as much as I love Grado's and their sound. I was blown away by the T1's. 
  
 Well there was no way I could afford the T1's at that shop ($1400). So I left brokenhearted went searching online for the cheapest I could find ($750). The Monday, my SR225i's that I had bought from another Head-Fi'er arrived and I basically forgot about the BD experience. Then earlier this week I was scouting the FS forum here and eBay, not sure why, when I came across this pair of DT 1350's for a very reasonable price. I had read that the DT 1350's were supposed to be better than the T50p that I had tried. So I figured the price was right and maybe, just maybe their will sound like a baby brother to the T1's that I fell in love with a few weeks earlier. So I bought them (on eBay - but from a Head-Fi member). They arrived today.
  
 I sent all day today ignoring my SR225i's so that I could give some time to my new purchase. After a few hours of listening to them, I came to the conclusion that I have made a mistake. That isn't to say that these aren't good headphones (the DT 1350's) but that 1) While they do have Tesla drivers in them, they don't sound anywhere near the T1's, at least not to me. So that isn't going to curb that appetite  2) These little cans have some major clamping force. Way to much for me. and 3) While they sound really good with 60's-70's rock, they just don't seem to be able to keep up with the modern fast pased metal or rock that I listen to mostly. I guess I'm just too addicted to the speed of Grado's
  
 So I'm going to putting up these DT 1350's soon, and then I will go back to the local shop and spend more time with the PS500's and the T1. I need to know if the T1 is going to have a similar handling of the music I mostly listen to. Because while I have plenty of older albums that I love, they aren't in my go-to daily rotation. And unfortunately I only got to listen to the T1's for about 10 minutes and it was classic rock that I listened to them with. 
  
 And hopefully by then I will have sold the DT 1350's for what I have in them as well as a few other items, because unless I can find a pair here or on ebay before then, I plan to walk out of that shop with my own pair of PS500's and the knowledge of if I really do still love and want the T1's or not.


----------



## joseph69

mrfaust said:


> Damn, what did I do... See a few weeks ago when I went to audition the new RS2i and the PS500's, the shop I was at here in Dallas (Audio Creations) also had the Senn HD800's as well as the Beyerdynamic T50p, T990's and the T1. I tried them all and while I loved the RS2i and especially the PS500's, I thought the T50p was a really need set of headphones. But what surprised me what that I didn't care for the HD800. I've been told that I probably didn't have them paired correctly. But as much as I love Grado's and their sound. I was blown away by the T1's.
> 
> Well there was no way I could afford the T1's at that shop ($1400). So I left brokenhearted went searching online for the cheapest I could find ($750). The Monday, my SR225i's that I had bought from another Head-Fi'er arrived and I basically forgot about the BD experience. Then earlier this week I was scouting the FS forum here and eBay, not sure why, when I came across this pair of DT 1350's for a very reasonable price. I had read that the DT 1350's were supposed to be better than the T50p that I had tried. So I figured the price was right and maybe, just maybe their will sound like a baby brother to the T1's that I fell in love with a few weeks earlier. So I bought them (on eBay - but from a Head-Fi member). They arrived today.
> 
> ...


 
 Well then you just might love this deal!
 http://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-T1-Audiophile-Stereo-Headphone/dp/B0031RD3YY


----------



## kvtaco17

So kinda an odd day, no Grado's this evening... However I'm giving my AD2000x some needed love... Mid centric like most Grado cans but with better sound stage and separation. Plus some odd Audio Technica magic with vocals and strings... These really are my favorite cans, along with the PS500, HD800 and the RS1 I so miss...
  

  
 Really debating about grabbing some RS1's or PS1000's in the near future...


----------



## joseph69

*MrFaust* "But as much as I love Grado's and their sound. I was blown away by the T1's"
 What blew you away about them compared too the RS2i/PS500? Thanks.


----------



## bpcans

kvtaco17 said:


> So kinda an odd day, no Grado's this evening... However I'm giving my AD2000x some needed love... Mid centric like most Grado cans but with better sound stage and separation. Plus some odd Audio Technica magic with vocals and strings... These really are my favorite cans, along with the PS500, HD800 and the RS1 I so miss...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You couldn't go wrong with either the RS1i's or the PS1K's.


----------



## kvtaco17

bpcans said:


> You couldn't go wrong with either the RS1i's or the PS1K's.


 
 I've heard both... I owned RS1's... plus I think the RS1 might be better in the mix with my other cans... I listen to a lot of rock... I have the HD800 and AD2000x for sound stage/speed/percision... the PS500 fits in with a warm, relaxing sound... I need an edgy textured can, the RS1 fits that need better then the PS1000. BUT who knows, after I move I'll be able to afford both... I might do a Jay and get both and sell the loser lol...
  

  
 plus the RS1 sounds amazing with Dream Theater! (in a much different way then the AD2000x and HD800 could ever imagine)


----------



## kvtaco17

So I caved in and put on my PS500's (I wanted more bass and a little bit of grit) and stumbled onto this thread
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/720222/128-vs-320-kbps-test-post-pics#post_10574282
  
 You guys should try besting me!
  
 Really this is a statement to how much detail Grado crams into our ears along with all the emotion of a performance.


----------



## CH23

orangecr said:


> Do Grado fans also like the RA1 amp?
> 
> I've read a lot of criticism for the simplicity and the costs of the electronic parts used, but how about the sound and synergy?
> 
> I was thinking it will be a good match for my current sr325is, and my future GS100i/RS1i without breaking the bank. Will I be better with my current o2, and save the money for the headphones?




It's too expensive if you buy one new, but i spent approximately 1/5th on it, sounds nice with the RS-1, but that's really all. Keep the O2, and get more headphones instead


----------



## elmoe

Yes, I've owned the RA-1 for awhile way back when, and it is basically a cmoy amp in a wood box. You're much better off keeping the O2.


----------



## hsubox

joseph69 said:


> *MrFaust* "But as much as I love Grado's and their sound. I was blown away by the T1's"
> What blew you away about them compared too the RS2i/PS500? Thanks.


 
  
 The T1s, to me, sound like you're IN a concert hall. They are warm, slightly dark, but everything is clean. The bass has impact, but isn't boomy. They're wonderful, but pricy.


----------



## whirlwind

My RS1i use to get about 75% - 80% of head time.
  
 The last month or so they get about 50%......but they are great at what they do.
  
 For the music that I listen too, and the amp that I use, plus the weight factor.......there is only one other Grado that I would be interested in...the PS500
  
 The more different kinds of music that you listen too, definitely makes choosing cans, a lot harder.
  
 I always listen to my most favorite music when trying cans.
  
 I have always said that Grado has nailed it when it comes to electric guitars.
  
 I have found it best to find the cans you want....then match those to an amp that creates good synergy ....again, with your favorite music.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> My RS1i use to get about 75% - 80% of head time.
> 
> The last month or so they get about 50%......but they are great at what they do.
> 
> ...


 
  
 do it, you know you want to, all the cool kids do it !!!


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> do it, you know you want to, all the cool kids do it !!!


 

 Well, I am going to do it....just not *next* in line


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Well, I am going to do it....just not *next* in line


 

 and there is a ps500 , in mint condition, in the classified thread


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> and there is a ps500 , in mint condition, in the classified thread


 

 STOP IT


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> STOP IT


 

 see, if you buy it, i won't be able to !


----------



## jaywillin

jaywillin said:


> see, if you buy it, i won't be able to !


 

 oh damn, there's a secong one up, i missed it, two ps500's for sale at the same time


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> see, if you buy it, i won't be able to !


 

 Ha!


----------



## bassboysam

kvtaco17 said:


> So kinda an odd day, no Grado's this evening... However I'm giving my AD2000x some needed love... Mid centric like most Grado cans but with better sound stage and separation. Plus some odd Audio Technica magic with vocals and strings... These really are my favorite cans, along with the PS500, HD800 and the RS1 I so miss...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just thinking that it has been quite a while since I've used my AD2000X. Time to get them out for some head time.


----------



## joseph69

hsubox said:


> The T1s, to me, sound like you're IN a concert hall. They are warm, slightly dark, but everything is clean. The bass has impact, but isn't boomy. They're wonderful, but pricy.


 
 Ah, thanks for the description of the sound, thats what I was wondering about as compared too Grados.


----------



## orangecr

Thank you all for the comments on the RA-1.

Grado fans opinions on the sound quality is more important than the specs or the parts used.

You should organize a Grado fan club vacation in Costa Rica and bring all your headphones so I can audition them all. I'll take care of them while you are at the beach or in the hot springs


----------



## hsubox

orangecr said:


> Thank you all for the comments on the RA-1.
> 
> Grado fans opinions on the sound quality is more important than the specs or the parts used.
> 
> You should organize a Grado fan club vacation in Costa Rica and bring all your headphones so I can audition them all. I'll take care of them while you are at the beach or in the hot springs


 
  
 I will have almost half of the entire lineup at the Dallas meet next weekend


----------



## orangecr

hsubox said:


> I will have almost half of the entire lineup at the Dallas meet next weekend




Interesting. And it's only 2.858 km from San José!


----------



## bbophead

orangecr said:


> hsubox said:
> 
> 
> > I will have almost half of the entire lineup at the Dallas meet next weekend
> ...


 
 Hop a drone.


----------



## HPiper

jaywillin said:


> oh damn, there's a secong one up, i missed it, two ps500's for sale at the same time


 

 Yeah but no Gs1000i's anywhere...just my luck


----------



## HPiper

I have heard and looking at the FR graph I can see it, that the T1 have a pretty nasty treble spike. It is pretty narrow so it would take a pretty specific sound to trigger it, but it is quite large too. A lot of the Grado's have similar but theirs are broader and not so sharp. I almost bought a T1 (and I still might) but that worried me some. I am going to be like Jay and just buy 1 of everything that looks good and then sell off the ones that don't quite pan out.


----------



## hsubox

hpiper said:


> I have heard and looking at the FR graph I can see it, that the T1 have a pretty nasty treble spike. It is pretty narrow so it would take a pretty specific sound to trigger it, but it is quite large too. A lot of the Grado's have similar but theirs are broader and not so sharp. I almost bought a T1 (and I still might) but that worried me some. I am going to be like Jay and just buy 1 of everything that looks good and then sell off the ones that don't quite pan out.


 
  
 Just get a T1 and a WA6.... they work so well together (I love living vicariously through people when it's not my money, lol!) I didn't notice any big spikes with the music I was trying it with - mostly indie stuff and classical.


----------



## MrFaust

hsubox said:


> The T1s, to me, sound like you're IN a concert hall. They are warm, slightly dark, but everything is clean. The bass has impact, but isn't boomy. They're wonderful, but pricy.



That is exactly the way I would describe them.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> Yeah but no Gs1000i's anywhere...just my luck


 

 they don't seem to come up as much other grado's


----------



## hsubox

mrfaust said:


> That is exactly the way I would describe them.


 
  
 It's just so strange that they are so different from the rest of the Beyerdynamic line.... I've tried multiple times, but I just can't stand the rest of the Beyers. The T1 stands alone!


----------



## hsubox

Here are my first impressions with the Schiit Asgard 2 amp, that I received last night, with Grados... (copied from the Schiit thread)
 ------------------------------------------------------
  
 My first hour of listening was straight out of the box, coming from a Bifrost (USB, non-uber), to the RS1i. At first listen, I wasn't too overwhelmed... wasn't quite what I remembered hearing, but memory can be a capricious beast. But over the course of the next hour, I can say the bass is deep and well-defined, but not heavy. This amp is not as bright as I anticipated (especially with the common thought that they don't go well with Grados), and actually I don't really think I'd call it any more bright than the headphones that you plug into them - by definition, I guess I'd call it transparent. I'll plug in my Q701s later, and that should really show if they just emphasize a bright headphone's brightness or not. The PS500 immediately feels more at home with this amp. To my ears, there's less adjustment my brain needs to make listening to the PS500 than the RS1. It could just be the more bassy nature of the PS.
  
 The soundstage of the Asgard 2 is impressive. Grados are not known for their soundstage by any means, but it certainly feels wider and deeper than either the Fiio E09K or the LD1+. Speaking of the E09K, I think I'd call the signatures between the A2 and it similar, the Asgard is just cleaner and more articulate in every way.
  
 The build quality is really, really impressive considering the $250 price tag. Schiit builds good gear - no doubt about that. The volume pot is smooth, with just the right amount of resistance to me. It's a hefty amp, and feels very solid... very sharp edges, though. I may take a small file to the edges to bevel them a bit.
  
 Now, to compare to the LD1+, the A2 is brighter - I'd like to say it's less cozy - than the Little Dot with Voshkods, but that's not necessarily a bad thing. Just depends on your taste. As I mentioned before, the main reason I wanted to try this amp alongside the LD1+ is the inherent low-maintenance nature of solid-state. The tubes I have in the LD are very susceptible to RF, and that can put a damper on a good listening session if my tablet or phone are anywhere near the amp.
  
 In the end, I have space for two amps on my listening table. Like having multiple headphones, there's a toy for any occasion. It's a really good amp for $250, for sure!


----------



## HPiper

jaywillin said:


> they don't seem to come up as much other grado's


 

 I would guess that is actually a good thing. Means people keep em once they buy em.


----------



## bbophead

hpiper said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > they don't seem to come up as much other grado's
> ...


 
 It also might mean that fewer GS are sold than PS, given the price point.


----------



## Oracle

Couldn't agree more with the A2 and PS500.


----------



## markm1

hsubox said:


> Here are my first impressions with the Schiit Asgard 2 amp, that I received last night, with Grados... (copied from the Schiit thread)
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> My first hour of listening was straight out of the box, coming from a Bifrost (USB, non-uber), to the RS1i. At first listen, I wasn't too overwhelmed... wasn't quite what I remembered hearing, but memory can be a capricious beast. But over the course of the next hour, I can say the bass is deep and well-defined, but not heavy. This amp is not as bright as I anticipated (especially with the common thought that they don't go well with Grados), and actually I don't really think I'd call it any more bright than the headphones that you plug into them - by definition, I guess I'd call it transparent. I'll plug in my Q701s later, and that should really show if they just emphasize a bright headphone's brightness or not. The PS500 immediately feels more at home with this amp. To my ears, there's less adjustment my brain needs to make listening to the PS500 than the RS1. It could just be the more bassy nature of the PS.
> ...


 
 I just have onr HP/225i and one amp-Asgard-2. I've been focused on putting together a speaker system and expanding a wireless Sonos system for the house so my headfidom has halted for a while.
  
 I've read so many positive comments about the LD1+, that I've often thought I made the wrong decision. But, at the time I wasn't sure what other HP's I might end up (I'm still not sure! Audeze LCD-2, HE 500, RS1...just don't know yet).
  
 Going with one singleton amp-the A-2 seemed more versatile w/ more options. But, I've had some second thoughts.
  
 Regardless, given my HP listening is probably about 20% or less, I've felt for a whopping $450-I've got a decent entry level HP set up, and it seems to work out well for most of the guitar oriented rock, metal and jazz that makes up most of my listening these days.
  

 thanks for that in depth analysis. Really!


----------



## hsubox

markm1 said:


> I just have onr HP/225i and one amp-Asgard-2. I've been focused on putting together a speaker system and expanding a wireless Sonos system for the house so my headfidom has halted for a while.
> 
> I've read so many positive comments about the LD1+, that I've often thought I made the wrong decision. But, at the time I wasn't sure what other HP's I might end up (I'm still not sure! Audeze LCD-2, HE 500, RS1...just don't know yet).
> 
> ...


 
  
 For $450, the Grado/A2 combination is very hard to beat! Not having to break the bank and enjoy some really great music is a wonderful thing.


----------



## markm1

hsubox said:


> For $450, the Grado/A2 combination is very hard to beat! Not having to break the bank and enjoy some really great music is a wonderful thing.


 

 Yes-that's it exactly. An economical entry into seriously great sound.


----------



## joseph69

markm1 said:


> Yes-that's it exactly. An economical entry into seriously great sound.


 
 I used to enjoy the sound from the headphone out on my Sony CDP-C701ES with my Grado SR-80i's so much I couldn't believe it! Then I turned into a Head-Fi junkie, and that was it…I couldn't be helped…it just got worse and worse!


----------



## HPiper

hsubox said:


> Here are my first impressions with the Schiit Asgard 2 amp, that I received last night, with Grados... (copied from the Schiit thread)
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> My first hour of listening was straight out of the box, coming from a Bifrost (USB, non-uber), to the RS1i. At first listen, I wasn't too overwhelmed... wasn't quite what I remembered hearing, but memory can be a capricious beast. But over the course of the next hour, I can say the bass is deep and well-defined, but not heavy. This amp is not as bright as I anticipated (especially with the common thought that they don't go well with Grados), and actually I don't really think I'd call it any more bright than the headphones that you plug into them - by definition, I guess I'd call it transparent. I'll plug in my Q701s later, and that should really show if they just emphasize a bright headphone's brightness or not. The PS500 immediately feels more at home with this amp. To my ears, there's less adjustment my brain needs to make listening to the PS500 than the RS1. It could just be the more bassy nature of the PS.
> ...


 

 I have been looking quite a bit for a solid state option for my bedroom listening and I just can't find anything even remotely affordable and of high quality at the same time for less than $1500. As I was reading this post of yours it struck me...just get an Asgard 2 and one of the new Modi's with the toslink input and I am done for $350. I can't believe I didn't think of this about a month ago. <G> If I want even cheaper I can get a Vali amp and be under $300 but I think I will start with the Asgard as it will drive planars as well and I have some LCD2's coming. Not sure the Vali could handle those.


----------



## HPiper

joseph69 said:


> I used to enjoy the sound from the headphone out on my Sony CDP-C701ES with my Grado SR-80i's so much I couldn't believe it! Then I turned into a Head-Fi junkie, and that was it…I couldn't be helped…it just got worse and worse!


 

 You could have added about 4 more 'and worse' on there.


----------



## hsubox

hpiper said:


> I have been looking quite a bit for a solid state option for my bedroom listening and I just can't find anything even remotely affordable and of high quality at the same time for less than $1500. As I was reading this post of yours it struck me...just get an Asgard 2 and one of the new Modi's with the toslink input and I am done for $350. I can't believe I didn't think of this about a month ago. <G> If I want even cheaper I can get a Vali amp and be under $300 but I think I will start with the Asgard as it will drive planars as well and I have some LCD2's coming. Not sure the Vali could handle those.


 
  
 Glad I could help!
  
 I'll need to hook the A2 up to my USB Modi to hear what that sounds like!


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> You could have added about 4 more 'and worse' on there.


 
 And worse, and worse, and worse, and worse.
 But thats it for me, (I hope!)


----------



## HPiper

You guys have done it again. I decided to try some Beyer T1's. Amazon has them on a pretty good sale and they have a real good return policy too. I think the reason some of you like them so well is that in at least 3 different reviews I read, the reviewer said they reminded them a lot of their RS1i's. I am hoping they do have some of the Grado sound to them. If they don't pan out I can send them back for some GS1000's. Kind of a win win..except for my wallet where it is a loose loose.


----------



## MrFaust

I successfully fought off the urge to buy some T1's last night. Those and maybe a pair of the Denon AH-D7000 are the only headphones I would want in my collection besides any Grados.


----------



## Super MANSKITO

post deleted


----------



## bassboysam

Winding down the weekend with The Roots on 180g vinyl, MKIII and RS1. 




Musicianship on this album is truly amazing.


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> You guys have done it again. I decided to try some Beyer T1's. Amazon has them on a pretty good sale and they have a real good return policy too. I think the reason some of you like them so well is that in at least 3 different reviews I read, the reviewer said they reminded them a lot of their RS1i's. I am hoping they do have some of the Grado sound to them. If they don't pan out I can send them back for some GS1000's. Kind of a win win..except for my wallet where it is a loose loose.


 
*MrFaust *had me interested in the T1's also, and I went on Amazon and saw that they had pretty decent prices for them, and also I must have read the same couple of reviews as you, and were interested in hearing them myself, but then quickly decided to get off  Amazon before I ordered them. Due to the purchase of the 6-S/E my wallet is thin, and I don't need another pair of headphones for sure! Congratulations on the T1's, I hope you really like them. Let us know what you think.


----------



## hsubox

This rainy Memorial Day is brought to me by my SR-225i's through the Modi/LD1+.
  
 woot!


----------



## swspiers

I've been refinishing wood floors all weekend.  No headphone time all weekend...
  
 I need to have a discussion with my wife on the meaning of the term 'holiday'


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> I've been refinishing wood floors all weekend.  No headphone time all weekend...
> 
> I need to have a discussion with my wife on the meaning of the term 'holiday'


 

 well, me being relatively new to the whole "relationship" thing, two  things i was told by many who have gone before me,
 1- if momma ain't happy, nobody is happy
 2- the frequent use of "yes dear" , this has been a particularly slippery one for me
 hey scott, your wife is a marine, and she knows where you sleep ! lol


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> well, me being relatively new to the whole "relationship" thing, two  things i was told by many who have gone before me,
> 1- if momma ain't happy, nobody is happy
> 2- the frequent use of "yes dear" , this has been a particularly slippery one for me
> hey scott, your wife is a marine, and she knows where you sleep ! lol


 

 Actually, I think she's more tired right now than I am.
  
 It took me a very long time to figure out what you wrote about relationships.  And, I have a new 4K TV sitting in the newly-remodeled 'cave'.  I have very little to complain about.
  
 'cept I miss my headphones!


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Actually, I think she's more tired right now than I am.
> 
> It took me a very long time to figure out what you wrote about relationships.  And, I have a new 4K TV sitting in the newly-remodeled 'cave'.  I have very little to complain about.
> 
> 'cept I miss my headphones!


 

 mine has been very cool as well, over the last year and half as i've bought, sold, bought, sold, etc, i can't complain at all


----------



## bigbenrfan99

I recently acquired a Grado SR325is so I could finally see what the Grado sound is like, especially since the vast majority of my music library is comprised of rock/metal.  Coming from the SRH840, DT880, and the HD600, I can definitely say that I have never heard anything like the SR325is before.  Now that I have given my ears some time to adjust to the SR325is sound, I think I will end up keeping them over the HD600.
  
 Here is what I really like about the SR325is:
 -intimate, in-your-face, type of sound that is full of impact
 -sound of (especially electric) guitar and drums
 -speed with faster songs
 -even with the emphasized treble, the sound seems fairly balanced (no instruments ever seem to take over a recording)
  
 Here is what I don't necessarily like:
 -with certain recordings, there is sibilance that I have not encountered before
 -at times, the sound can be fatiguing
 -soundstage is smaller than HD600's, which at times leads to decreased immersion in genres other than rock/metal
 -can be more revealing of poor recordings that the other headphones I have owned
  
 If I were to upgrade in the future, given the pros/cons that I just listed, what would be my best option(s)?  Should I go with a higher-end Grado?  I really don't want to lose the bold, intimate sound or the amazing sound of guitar and drums that the SR325is supplies.  These are the most important factors to me, and they are the primary reasons that I will most likely keep the SR325is and sell the HD600.  Something that has these qualities, while being less sibilant and fatiguing and maybe more balanced than the SR325is, would be perfect for me.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Krutsch

bigbenrfan99 said:


> I recently acquired a Grado SR325is so I could finally see what the Grado sound is like, especially since the vast majority of my music library is comprised of rock/metal.  Coming from the SRH840, DT880, and the HD600, I can definitely say that I have never heard anything like the SR325is before.  Now that I have given my ears some time to adjust to the SR325is sound, I think I will end up keeping them over the HD600.
> 
> Here is what I really like about the SR325is:
> -intimate, in-your-face, type of sound that is full of impact
> ...


 
  
 Why not consider keeping the HD 600 ...and... the SR325i?  When you want to listen to smooth, warm vocals (say, oh, Betty Carter) you can slip on the HD 600 and when you need high-detail metal (say, oh I don't know, Opeth), you change out to the Grados.
  
 This is what I do and until I can spend for an end-game setup, I've resigned myself to the fact that you need different phones for different music (especially, in my case, when I also listen to a lot of music with speakers on my 2-channel setup that seems to have have made me extra sensitive to the characteristics of my different headphones).
  
 YMMV...


----------



## bigbenrfan99

krutsch said:


> Why not consider keeping the HD 600 ...and... the SR325i?  When you want to listen to smooth, warm vocals (say, oh, Betty Carter) you can slip on the HD 600 and when you need high-detail metal (say, oh I don't know, Opeth), you change out to the Grados.
> 
> This is what I do and until I can spend for an end-game setup, I've resigned myself to the fact that you need different phones for different music (especially, in my case, when I also listen to a lot of music with speakers on my 2-channel setup that seems to have have made me extra sensitive to the characteristics of my different headphones).
> 
> YMMV...


 
 There are a few reasons that I would much rather only have one pair of headphones:
 -money
 -I always listen to my entire library in shuffle, so I don't have sessions in which I listen to one genre/artist/album
 -90% of my library is rock/metal, so I would really like to have one pair of headphones that really works well with rock/metal, even at the expense of other genres
  
 Having said all of that, in a few weeks, I will be able to test the HD600 and the SR325is with movies/video games.  If I really end up loving the HD600 for these purposes, I may end up keeping both anyway.


----------



## MrFaust

It's funny you mention testing your Grados with video games. I have been using my SR225i's with my Xbox One for Call Of Duty Ghosts while I wait for my Astro A40 rig to get back home from Astro Gaming tech support. The Grados have done a really good job in the meantime, other than not having the option to check while playing.


----------



## ThePianoMan

The R series keeps a similar sound to the 325is, but a bit warmer and less sibilant. The GS1000i is great in that regard too. PS series is more bass, and little more "even" to some people. I think you'd like the R series, based on what you've said though.


----------



## Krutsch

bigbenrfan99 said:


> There are a few reasons that I would much rather only have one pair of headphones:
> -money
> -I always listen to my entire library in shuffle, so I don't have sessions in which I listen to one genre/artist/album
> -90% of my library is rock/metal, so I would really like to have one pair of headphones that really works well with rock/metal, even at the expense of other genres
> ...


 
  
 Well... to my earlier point, you will love the HD 600 for (some) movies and Grados for (some) games (at least, I did - but I've stopped gaming).  Just offering food for thought...


----------



## joseph69

*bigbenrfan99*, you might want to look into, and possibly prefer the Alessandro MS2i.


----------



## HPiper

PS500...trust me.
 I hate to say it but just today I was wishing I had kept my SR325i as I wanted to listen to them. When I had them and compared them to my RS2i I always liked the RS2i better, but the 325 just do something with the bass that I really miss and enjoyed. Can't describe it but there you are.  This happens every time I get rid of a pair of headphones, it isn't 2 weeks and I start missing them, on the other hand who needs 12 pairs of headphones laying around...it really is a vicious circle!!


----------



## whirlwind

bigbenrfan99 said:


> I recently acquired a Grado SR325is so I could finally see what the Grado sound is like, especially since the vast majority of my music library is comprised of rock/metal.  Coming from the SRH840, DT880, and the HD600, I can definitely say that I have never heard anything like the SR325is before.  Now that I have given my ears some time to adjust to the SR325is sound, I think I will end up keeping them over the HD600.
> 
> Here is what I really like about the SR325is:
> -intimate, in-your-face, type of sound that is full of impact
> ...


 

 I would say RS2i or RS1i......but the 325i that you have, does your preferred genres very well, especially if you really like that in you face sound........that in your face sound was something I also loved about the 325i, it was pure bliss with AC/DC.....Zeppelin and the like.


----------



## MrFaust

Ok let's see if this is fan enough. After a 6 year hiatus from this place, in the last 3 weeks I've purchased a pair of SR60's, SR80's, SR225i's and now HF-2 #230.


----------



## swspiers

mrfaust said:


> Ok let's see if this is fan enough. After a 6 year hiatus from this place, in the last 3 weeks I've purchased a pair of SR60's, SR80's, SR225i's and now HF-2 #230.


 
 Yeah.  I think that counts.  But we'll get back to you after we count the votes in a super-secret meeting of the Grado Regional Acceptance and Determination Organization (G.R.A.D.O. for short)


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> Yeah.  I think that counts.  But we'll get back to you after we count the votes in a super-secret meeting of the Grado Regional Acceptance and Determination Organization (G.R.A.D.O. for short)


 
 Thats smart thinking!
 I like that one.


----------



## MrFaust

I would love it if I could get back my pair of HF-1 #23. But the guy I traded them to, turned out to be a rather untrustworthy character shortly after I left. I still wouldn't mind getting another pair. It's just that those being #23 was something special. I'm still considering getting a pair of PS500's. Once the HF-2's I just bought show up, I'm going to take them with me to the local shop that has some PS500's available to audition so I can see what the sonic differences are.


----------



## whirlwind

mrfaust said:


> Ok let's see if this is fan enough. After a 6 year hiatus from this place, in the last 3 weeks I've purchased a pair of SR60's, SR80's, SR225i's and now HF-2 #230.


 

 Yes, I would say you are moving at a brisk pace


----------



## HPiper

Got an email from Amazon, my T1's should be here tomorrow. I'll give you guys a brief impression after I have had some time to listen and compare them, in particular to my RS2i's. Heck I'll compare em to my 225i's too


----------



## whirlwind

hpiper said:


> Got an email from Amazon, my T1's should be here tomorrow. I'll give you guys a brief impression after I have had some time to listen and compare them, in particular to my RS2i's. Heck I'll compare em to my 225i's too


 

 Congrats......they should be very nice cans.
  
 I think I am going to put the 560 on hold and try to score some used HD800


----------



## hsubox

mrfaust said:


> I would love it if I could get back my pair of HF-1 #23. But the guy I traded them to, turned out to be a rather untrustworthy character shortly after I left. I still wouldn't mind getting another pair. It's just that those being #23 was something special. I'm still considering getting a pair of PS500's. Once the HF-2's I just bought show up, I'm going to take them with me to the local shop that has some PS500's available to audition so I can see what the sonic differences are.


 
  
 Are you going to the Dallas meet this weekend? I'll have my PS500s... hopefully your HF-2 arrives in time.


----------



## jaywillin

hsubox said:


> Are you going to the Dallas meet this weekend? I'll have my PS500s... hopefully your HF-2 arrives in time.


 

 had a chance to hear a hf-2 at the meet we had in nashville, would be very cool to compare with the ps500


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Yeah.  I think that counts.  But we'll get back to you after we count the votes in a super-secret meeting of the Grado Regional Acceptance and Determination Organization (G.R.A.D.O. for short)


----------



## Amictus

I am trying the G cushions with my RS1i. I like them very much. The Grado immediacy has gone, but so has the strident edge on some recordings. There is now a better soundstage for classical orchestral music and opera. Makes me want to hear the PS1000... Heck, I wanted to hear the PS1000 anyway...


----------



## swspiers

amictus said:


> I am trying the G cushions with my RS1i. I like them very much. The Grado immediacy has gone, but so has the strident edge on some recordings. There is now a better soundstage for classical orchestral music and opera. Makes me want to hear the PS1000... Heck, I wanted to hear the PS1000 anyway...


 
 I have similar results with my 225's.  The G's take the fun out of rock, but add a dimension to orchestral work they lack without them.


----------



## pfurey89

Just auditioned some rs1's and my god. Def my next set after I sell my he400's.


----------



## jaywillin

amictus said:


> I am trying the G cushions with my RS1i. I like them very much. The Grado immediacy has gone, but so has the strident edge on some recordings. There is now a better soundstage for classical orchestral music and opera. Makes me want to hear the PS1000... Heck, I wanted to hear the PS1000 anyway...


 

 its well worth an listen if you can !


----------



## junkimchi

I apologize for my laziness in advance because that is essentially what this post is the result of, but I figured you guys here would have the best answer to my scenario.

 I really want to try out a higher end set of Grados but I don't know which one is right for me! I currently own an HD600, a DT990, and 2 amps a bottlehead crack and a JDS labs O2. What set of Grados would fit this collection the best? Planning to use them with various forms of live instrumental music ranging from rock to classical. 
  
 budget around $300, open to buying used.


----------



## elmoe

junkimchi said:


> I apologize for my laziness in advance because that is essentially what this post is the result of, but I figured you guys here would have the best answer to my scenario.
> 
> 
> I really want to try out a higher end set of Grados but I don't know which one is right for me! I currently own an HD600, a DT990, and 2 amps a bottlehead crack and a JDS labs O2. What set of Grados would fit this collection the best? Planning to use them with various forms of live instrumental music ranging from rock to classical.
> ...




With that budget it'll be sr325s or under. Personally if you like your dt990s I think you'll enjoy the 325s.


----------



## HPiper

Well I don't think the T-1 sounds anything like an RS1i (or 2i in my case). It has much better bass and extends considerably lower, the midrange is probably actually flat where the RS is elevated quite a bit, but detail on the T1 is worlds better, I have never heard better on any phone. The one area they are similar is the treble, both verge on the edge of harshness without quite passing over. I am hoping that like the Grado's, some burn-in will help with that. Overall these are the best headphones I have ever heard (and yes I do include my HD800's in that).
  I will be selling my RS2i next week if anyone is interested send me a PM and I'll give you a heads up just before I post it. May just use ebay as I think you get more protection both as a seller and buyer there.
  You owe it to yourself to try and audition some of these. I think you will be surprised at how good they are, I know I was.


----------



## whirlwind

junkimchi said:


> I apologize for my laziness in advance because that is essentially what this post is the result of, but I figured you guys here would have the best answer to my scenario.
> 
> I really want to try out a higher end set of Grados but I don't know which one is right for me! I currently own an HD600, a DT990, and 2 amps a bottlehead crack and a JDS labs O2. What set of Grados would fit this collection the best? Planning to use them with various forms of live instrumental music ranging from rock to classical.
> 
> budget around $300, open to buying used.


 

 $300 will get you new 325's.....
  
 Possibly get a pair of RS2i ....used for $400.....they rarely come up for sale here though
  
 RS1i is for sale often here...but usually about $475-$500 used


----------



## swspiers

hpiper said:


> Well I don't think the T-1 sounds anything like an RS1i (or 2i in my case). It has much better bass and extends considerably lower, the midrange is probably actually flat where the RS is elevated quite a bit, but detail on the T1 is worlds better, I have never heard better on any phone. The one area they are similar is the treble, both verge on the edge of harshness without quite passing over. I am hoping that like the Grado's, some burn-in will help with that. Overall these are the best headphones I have ever heard (and yes I do include my HD800's in that).
> I will be selling my RS2i next week if anyone is interested send me a PM and I'll give you a heads up just before I post it. May just use ebay as I think you get more protection both as a seller and buyer there.
> You owe it to yourself to try and audition some of these. I think you will be surprised at how good they are, I know I was.


 

 Sounds like the usual T-1 HD-800 split that a read here on Head-Fi a lot.  I am totally biased toward planars, so I haven't heard either.  Yet...


----------



## kvtaco17

It indeed sounds like the t1/hd800 split... I land on the other side of this debate... I absolutely despise the t1's... But I love the hd800. To each his own!


----------



## whirlwind

hpiper said:


> Well I don't think the T-1 sounds anything like an RS1i (or 2i in my case). It has much better bass and extends considerably lower, the midrange is probably actually flat where the RS is elevated quite a bit, but detail on the T1 is worlds better, I have never heard better on any phone. The one area they are similar is the treble, both verge on the edge of harshness without quite passing over. I am hoping that like the Grado's, some burn-in will help with that. Overall these are the best headphones I have ever heard (and yes I do include my HD800's in that).
> I will be selling my RS2i next week if anyone is interested send me a PM and I'll give you a heads up just before I post it. May just use ebay as I think you get more protection both as a seller and buyer there.
> You owe it to yourself to try and audition some of these. I think you will be surprised at how good they are, I know I was.


 

 You interested in selling your HD800?


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> Well I don't think the T-1 sounds anything like an RS1i (or 2i in my case). It has much better bass and extends considerably lower, the midrange is probably actually flat where the RS is elevated quite a bit, but detail on the T1 is worlds better, I have never heard better on any phone. The one area they are similar is the treble, both verge on the edge of harshness without quite passing over. I am hoping that like the Grado's, some burn-in will help with that. Overall these are the best headphones I have ever heard (and yes I do include my HD800's in that).
> I will be selling my RS2i next week if anyone is interested send me a PM and I'll give you a heads up just before I post it. May just use ebay as I think you get more protection both as a seller and buyer there.
> You owe it to yourself to try and audition some of these. I think you will be surprised at how good they are, I know I was.


 
 Congratulations on the T1's! I'm glad too hear that you really like them, and have never heard a better headphone for you! OTOH, I'm not so glad too hear this... you probably know why!
 Enjoy them.


----------



## joseph69

junkimchi said:


> I apologize for my laziness in advance because that is essentially what this post is the result of, but I figured you guys here would have the best answer to my scenario.
> 
> I really want to try out a higher end set of Grados but I don't know which one is right for me! I currently own an HD600, a DT990, and 2 amps a bottlehead crack and a JDS labs O2. What set of Grados would fit this collection the best? Planning to use them with various forms of live instrumental music ranging from rock to classical.
> 
> budget around $300, open to buying used.


 
 +1 on the Grado SR-325is…or the Alessandro MS2i, depending on your preference.


----------



## bbophead

hpiper said:


> Well I don't think the T-1 sounds anything like an RS1i (or 2i in my case). It has much better bass and extends considerably lower, the midrange is probably actually flat where the RS is elevated quite a bit, but detail on the T1 is worlds better, I have never heard better on any phone. The one area they are similar is the treble, both verge on the edge of harshness without quite passing over. I am hoping that like the Grado's, some burn-in will help with that. Overall these are the best headphones I have ever heard (and yes I do include my HD800's in that).
> I will be selling my RS2i next week if anyone is interested send me a PM and I'll give you a heads up just before I post it. May just use ebay as I think you get more protection both as a seller and buyer there.
> You owe it to yourself to try and audition some of these. I think you will be surprised at how good they are, I know I was.


 
 Isn't the T-1 a closed can?  How does the soundstage compare to the open RS2i?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## kvtaco17

bbophead said:


> Isn't the T-1 a closed can?  How does the soundstage compare to the open RS2i?  Thanks in advance.


 
 nope its semi open


----------



## bassboysam

Has anyone here tried the shure SHR 1540?  Looking for a pair of closed headphones.  they seem interesting.


----------



## hsubox

For anyone sitting on any fences, the SR325is + LD1+ combo is pretty crazy good. I enjoy it more than the RS1i on the LD1+. The RS1 seems to like the Asgard 2 more. I'm sure it's a matter of tube rolling, but seeing as I only have 1 set of tubes (that doesn't ring like hell from one tube, that is...)
  
 Go get one! lol


----------



## orangecr

hsubox said:


> For anyone sitting on any fences, the SR325is + LD1+ combo is pretty crazy good. I enjoy it more than the RS1i on the LD1+. The RS1 seems to like the Asgard 2 more. I'm sure it's a matter of tube rolling, but seeing as I only have 1 set of tubes (that doesn't ring like hell from one tube, that is...)
> 
> Go get one! lol


 
 I'm on the fence about getting the LD1. I have an O2 and it sounds pretty good with the 325s, but I've read lots of good stuff about the synergy of the LD1 and Grados. I'd really like to try a little tube/hybrid sound.

 The only thing that's keeping me from ordering is the possible hassle of customs in C.R... every time they retain a package I have to drive 1.5 hours (each way) and spend 2 - 4 hours in there to get my them.


----------



## HPiper

swspiers said:


> Sounds like the usual T-1 HD-800 split that a read here on Head-Fi a lot.  I am totally biased toward planars, so I haven't heard either.  Yet...


 

 It isn't a split I still have the HD800 and they aren't going anywhere. It is more of a mixed race family than a split, of course lots of people don't like mixed race families either.


----------



## whirlwind

hpiper said:


> It isn't a split I still have the HD800 and they aren't going anywhere. It is more of a mixed race family than a split, of course lots of people don't like mixed race families either.


 

 What do the HD 650 do better than the HD800
  
  
 To keep on the Grado topic.....my son came home yesterday will an old beat up pair of SR80......I checked them out....sounded great....just beat up.
  
 I think he may officially now be a "gradohead"....he owns SR60i...SR80....SR225i


----------



## kvtaco17

junkimchi said:


> I apologize for my laziness in advance because that is essentially what this post is the result of, but I figured you guys here would have the best answer to my scenario.
> 
> I really want to try out a higher end set of Grados but I don't know which one is right for me! I currently own an HD600, a DT990, and 2 amps a bottlehead crack and a JDS labs O2. What set of Grados would fit this collection the best? Planning to use them with various forms of live instrumental music ranging from rock to classical.
> 
> budget around $300, open to buying used.


 
 Be warned though... Grado's don't do crack...lol
  
 The o2 on the other hand will sound pretty darned good.
  
 MS2 or 325i... the MS2 is a smoother more neutral (though not neutral) Grado


----------



## HPiper

whirlwind said:


> What do the HD 650 do better than the HD800
> 
> 
> To keep on the Grado topic.....my son came home yesterday will an old beat up pair of SR80......I checked them out....sounded great....just beat up.
> ...


 

 Funny you should ask that, they do two things better. They produce a more relaxed sound which I enjoy listening to when I am waiting to go to sleep and they cost 1/5th what the HD800 do so if I fall asleep wearing them and they get damaged I won't go into a coma.


----------



## whirlwind

hpiper said:


> Funny you should ask that, they do two things better. They produce a more relaxed sound which I enjoy listening to when I am waiting to go to sleep and they cost 1/5th what the HD800 do so if I fall asleep wearing them and they get damaged I won't go into a coma.


 

 Gotcha.....basically they are just more laid back.
  
 They are definitely a great bang for your buck headphone.


----------



## jaywillin

the allman brothers, the fox theater , atlanta, the tribute for gregg, i have the bluray on the way finally !


----------



## HPiper

I think it is time we brought a little class to this forum Jay


----------



## jaywillin

yes, there is more to life than hippie music !


----------



## ThePianoMan

Anyone here tried Grados with any Ray Samuels amps?


----------



## swspiers

thepianoman said:


> Anyone here tried Grados with any Ray Samuels amps?


 
 Not me.
 But oooooooohhhhhhh, good question!


----------



## elmoe

I tried my old pair of RS-1s (sold since) on a RS Raptor amp. It was really great sounding. The Raptor is probably one of the best tube headphone amps I've heard, only bested by my MPX3 so far.


----------



## jimr101

There is more to life than hippie music but there is none better. I grew up on classical music in europe but I thought I died an went to heaven with woodstock. Now I just visit back on my Grado's.


----------



## jaywillin

jimr101 said:


> There is more to life than hippie music but there is none better. I grew up on classical music in europe but I thought I died an went to heaven with woodstock. Now I just visit back on my Grado's.


 

 i'm with ya on that one, a little young for woodstock(i was 5), bur my parents did drive through some of the crowd at the atlanta pop festival, which was actually near macon, in byron ,
 i can remember my parents telling me and my sister, "you better do good in school, or you'll end up like these hippies" lol, their worst fear was realized ! lol


----------



## HPiper

jaywillin said:


> i'm with ya on that one, a little young for woodstock(i was 5), bur my parents did drive through some of the crowd at the atlanta pop festival, which was actually near macon, in byron ,
> i can remember my parents telling me and my sister, "you better do good in school, or you'll end up like these hippies" lol, their worst fear was realized ! lol


 

 LOL!!


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> i'm with ya on that one, a little young for woodstock(i was 5), bur my parents did drive through some of the crowd at the atlanta pop festival, which was actually near macon, in byron ,
> i can remember my parents telling me and my sister, "you better do good in school, or you'll end up like these hippies" lol, their worst fear was realized ! lol


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i'm with ya on that one, a little young for woodstock(i was 5), bur my parents did drive through some of the crowd at the atlanta pop festival, which was actually near macon, in byron ,
> i can remember my parents telling me and my sister, "you better do good in school, or you'll end up like these hippies" lol, their worst fear was realized ! lol


 
 That is funny!


----------



## whirlwind

Lets bump this thread back to the first page, where it belongs......ok....done
  
 coffee, check........grados, check
  
 Saturday morning jam....check


----------



## jaywillin

i was thinking the same thing whirlwind, its been a little slow hear in gradoland !
 on my second cup o' joe, grado's on my head, and the first lady of soul singing !


----------



## whirlwind

Going to give Areatha a listen now, time for some soul, and she can bring it!


----------



## jaywillin

a little soul needs a side order of funk too !!


----------



## whirlwind

Listening to the Isley Brothers now.
  
 This is the first time my RS1 has hit my head this week.
  
 After listening to these three videos with them & the mad.....I smile.....tap my feet.....bob my damn head.....even play alittle air guitar.........I seriously could never part with these things......freaking like audio crack


----------



## whirlwind

From the 1st Cheap Trick album.......their best imho.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Listening to the Isley Brothers now.
> 
> This is the first time my RS1 has hit my head this week.
> 
> After listening to these three videos with them & the mad.....I smile.....tap my feet.....bob my damn head.....even play alittle air guitar.........I seriously could never part with these things......freaking like audio crack


 

 you know how i've moved gear in and out of here, every time it crossed my mind i might sell the rs1i, i put them on, and those thoughts go away ! i've had them longer than i've had any piece of gear i have, except my power strip and computer !


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> From the 1st Cheap Trick album.......their best imho.





 ahhh, the 80's


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> you know how i've moved gear in and out of here, every time it crossed my mind i might sell the rs1i, i put them on, and those thoughts go away ! i've had them longer than i've had any piece of gear i have, except my power strip and computer !


 

 Yeah...that speaks volumes for sure.
  
 I concur


----------



## jaywillin

i'm starting to feel that way about the lcd x, i just hate having something that cost that much , but then, again, i put them on........


----------



## jaywillin

had jriver on shuffle, just up :
  

  
 man, i wish bob was still with us


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> i'm starting to feel that way about the lcd x, i just hate having something that cost that much , but then, again, i put them on........


 

 And really that is what it is about...
  
  


jaywillin said:


> i'm starting to feel that way about the lcd x, i just hate having something that cost that much , but then, again, i put them on........


 
  
 Yeah, your ears know what they like......A can like that definitely requires the most head time....and for good reason
  
 Yeah....I miss Bob....Jeff Healey.....


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> you know how i've moved gear in and out of here, every time it crossed my mind i might sell the rs1i, i put them on, and those thoughts go away ! i've had them longer than i've had any piece of gear i have, except my power strip and computer !


 
 I listened to my RS1i's 1 time since I got the PS1K's the other afternoon. Last night I decided to put the PS's on the side and use the RS's exclusively for about the next 3 weeks. It took me a little time to re-adjust to the sound compared to the PS's sound, but as I did, they always seem too amaze me in a special way. I would never sell the RS's either, thats for sure. And it doesn't look like I'll be selling the PS's either…I think they are a great compliment too each other. The only trouble is I'll have to learn how to give each a fair share of head time.


----------



## bassboysam

I present to you the Admiral.


----------



## HPiper

jaywillin said:


> you know how i've moved gear in and out of here, every time it crossed my mind i might sell the rs1i, i put them on, and those thoughts go away ! i've had them longer than i've had any piece of gear i have, except my power strip and computer !


 

 Time to get a new power strip and computer then!!


----------



## HPiper

jaywillin said:


> had jriver on shuffle, just up :
> 
> 
> 
> man, i wish bob was still with us




  
 You and me both, one of a kind and that's for sure!!


----------



## whirlwind

hpiper said:


> Time to get a new power strip and computer then!!


 

 HA!


----------



## jimr101

Fresh ground coffee and grados in the morning brews and tunes in the afternoon. And very nice to see everyone pitching in helping Jay pick us some tunes. This site just keeps getting better. And now that Joseph is finally listening to my favorite PS1000's someone could send this poor boy the next best thing the PS500's my way. LOL I'm trying to buy a lake house first. If I do I might just be able to crank the vintage Pionner without the headphones.


----------



## HPiper

I am having a battle here between the T1 and the LCD2. Hard to justify two cans as expensive as these but they both sound so good and yet so different. T1 sound is more Grado-like and the LCD more like the HD650 (only better in every way). Nothing does vocals better than the LCD2 that I have heard but put on some screamin guitar and the T1's take over. Oh yeah and drums on the LCD2 are something special too.
 Anybody have a youtube link to those Japanese drummers ( i can not remember the name). Thinking about it, some Blue Men might do the trick also.


----------



## bbophead

KODO?


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> I am having a battle here between the T1 and the LCD2. Hard to justify two cans as expensive as these but they both sound so good and yet so different. T1 sound is more Grado-like and the LCD more like the HD650 (only better in every way). Nothing does vocals better than the LCD2 that I have heard but put on some screamin guitar and the T1's take over. Oh yeah and drums on the LCD2 are something special too.
> Anybody have a youtube link to those Japanese drummers ( i can not remember the name). Thinking about it, some Blue Men might do the trick also.


 

 i was on that boat with the ps1000, and lcdx, i just couldn't have both , so i sold that ps1000 very quick, before it had a chance to dig in !!
 no i might have another go at the ps1000, but i WONT have the lcd x, and it at the same time
 i like have two contrasting signatures, palate  cleansers if you will, keeps things fresh !


----------



## TheDreamthinker

A recent enjoyment..._while looking at the fields rushing by, sitting in a train_:

  

  
 Live version for people interested:


----------



## Krutsch

thedreamthinker said:


>


 
  
 Ahhh... someone I've been listening to a lot; absolutely love "*Till the Sun Turns Black*"


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> i was on that boat with the ps1000, and lcdx, i just couldn't have both , so i sold that ps1000 very quick, before it had a chance to dig in !!
> no i might have another go at the ps1000, but i WONT have the lcd x, and it at the same time
> i like have two contrasting signatures, palate  cleansers if you will, keeps things fresh !


 

 I agree....loving having two cans that are exact opposite , so to speak


----------



## TheDreamthinker

krutsch said:


> Ahhh... someone I've been listening to a lot; absolutely love "*Till the Sun Turns Black*"


 
  

  
 (did not find the original recording on YouTube)
  
 ...._without being sentimental_....a very nice song...
  

  
  
 Btw, have you heard his new album?


----------



## Krutsch

thedreamthinker said:


> Btw, have you heard his new album?


 
  
 I have and I recommend it.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

krutsch said:


> I have and I recommend it.


 
  
 Which other album of his would you compare it to?
  
 Gossip In The Grain, Trouble, Till The Sun Turns Black...


----------



## Krutsch

thedreamthinker said:


> Which other album of his would you compare it to?
> 
> Gossip In The Grain, Trouble, Till The Sun Turns Black...


 
  
 I've not heard trouble, but I wouldn't compare it with either Gossip or Till The Sun Turns Black.  Those latter albums, IMO, sound more like one another than Supernova sounds like either of them.  Ray's signature voice is there, but the music is pretty different - again, in my amateur opinion - it really has a psychedelic flavor I that think sounds a lot like Caribou: Andorra (one of my absolute favorites that I only discovered last year, but was released in 2007).
  
 Supernova is (relatively) light, playful and just fun to listen to.  But, the dark overtones from Till... really was what made me fall in love with Ray's music.


----------



## MrFaust

I can't believe I'm about to say this but... I've been sitting at my home desk ripping a friend's rather large classical music collection so they can have the music on a NAS and play it throughout their house. So most of the morning I was wearing my SR225i's switching between listening to music or using them with my xbox one for Call Of Duty. And I never even notice them on my head really. So I turned the Xbox off and went back to listening to music and decided to do some A/B testing between the SR225i's and the HF-2's. The clarity on the HF-2's is awesome. The bass is fully and controlled. But what is killing me is my ears from the weight of the HF-2's. 45mins-1 hr and my ears physically hurt. 

Now I remember the weight of the SR325i's being substantially greater than the SR225i's. But man this is really starting to make me double think my purchase.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

krutsch said:


> I've not heard trouble, but I wouldn't compare it with either Gossip or Till The Sun Turns Black.  Those latter albums, IMO, sound more like one another than Supernova sounds like either of them.  Ray's signature voice is there, but the music is pretty different - again, in my amateur opinion - it really has a psychedelic flavor I that think sounds a lot like Caribou: Andorra (one of my absolute favorites that I only discovered last year, but was released in 2007).
> 
> Supernova is (relatively) light, playful and just fun to listen to.  But, the dark overtones from Till... really was what made me fall in love with Ray's music.




Thanks for the info, i will definitely check it out.

I need to say that Trouble is my favourite album of his, (fairly closely) followed by Gossip In The Grain. So i recommend you check it out.
Another often forgotten album is One Lonesome Saddle, which i think was his first ( but non-commercial) album. His signature throaty voice isn't as present on this one as it is on the later albums.


----------



## markm1

bassboysam said:


> I present to you the Admiral.





 Hells yeah, that's what I'm talkin about! I need to get some of their music.


----------



## joseph69

mrfaust said:


> I can't believe I'm about to say this but... I've been sitting at my home desk ripping a friend's rather large classical music collection so they can have the music on a NAS and play it throughout their house. So most of the morning I was wearing my SR225i's switching between listening to music or using them with my xbox one for Call Of Duty. And I never even notice them on my head really. So I turned the Xbox off and went back to listening to music and decided to do some A/B testing between the SR225i's and the HF-2's. The clarity on the HF-2's is awesome. The bass is fully and controlled. But what is killing me is my ears from the weight of the HF-2's. 45mins-1 hr and my ears physically hurt.
> 
> Now I remember the weight of the SR325i's being substantially greater than the SR225i's. But man this is really starting to make me double think my purchase.


 
 I actually have no issues at all with the weight of the 325's/PS1K's…I think they are a really comfortable weight. A friend of mine once came to my house to listen to the 325's, and the first thing he said when he put them on his head was, "wow these are comfortable".
 Would the HF-2's be heavier than the PS1K's?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I actually have no issues at all with the weight of the 325's/PS1K's…I think they are a really comfortable weight. A friend of mine once came to my house to listen to the 325's, and the first thing he said when he put them on his head was, "wow these are comfortable".
> Would the HF-2's be heavier than the PS1K's?


 

 no, the hf-2's are very similar to the ps500
 how's the wa6se, ps1000 combo doing ?


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> no, the hf-2's are very similar to the ps500
> how's the wa6se, ps1000 combo doing ?


 
 They are doing great! I finally found a nice tube combo for the PS's…596 and 6EW7's sound fantastic with the PS's right now. The mid-bass on the PS's can be a little too much for my taste at times, and also on some recordings, but I never even used the 6EW7's because they were a "stock" tube and I figured they wouldn't sound good from what most say about "stock" tubes (my ignorance). I PM'd *DG* and asked if she could direct me to good sounding but less prominent mid-bass tube, and she recommended the 6EW7's, so I tried them with the PS's, and IMO their a great match together, giving the mid-bass a tighter less prominent sound. As for now, I'm trying to use the RS1i's exclusively being I haven't used them since I got the PS's…but today I already listened to the 325is's, so that went out the window. I forgot how dam good the 325's sounded, especially with the 6-S/E, because I never tried them with the WA6…I only used them with the M/M combo at my desktop, but they were/are awesome together. And I definitely will not be parting with any of my Grados, with maybe the exception of my wooded 80i's, maybe. The PS's really surprised me because I thought I was going to try them and not really like them…but I really, really like them, and especially for the price I paid. Thanks for asking!
 BTW, I saw a recent post of yours mentioning a possible purchase of the PS1K's again???


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> They are doing great! I finally found a nice tube combo for the PS's…596 and 6EW7's sound fantastic with the PS's right now. The mid-bass on the PS's can be a little too much for my taste at times, and also on some recordings, but I never even used the 6EW7's because they were a "stock" tube and I figured they wouldn't sound good from what most say about "stock" tubes (my ignorance). I PM'd *DG* and asked if she could direct me to good sounding but less prominent mid-bass tube, and she recommended the 6EW7's, so I tried them with the PS's, and IMO their a great match together, giving the mid-bass a tighter less prominent sound. As for now, I'm trying to use the RS1i's exclusively being I haven't used them since I got the PS's…but today I already listened to the 325is's, so that went out the window. I forgot how dam good the 325's sounded, especially with the 6-S/E, because I never tried them with the WA6…I only used them with the M/M combo at my desktop, but they were/are awesome together. And I definitely will not be parting with any of my Grados, with maybe the exception of my wooded 80i's, maybe. The PS's really surprised me because I thought I was going to try them and not really like them…but I really, really like them, and especially for the price I paid. Thanks for asking!
> BTW, I saw a recent post of yours mentioning a possible purchase of the PS1K's again???


 

 you know me,anything is possible, i've been known to buy things more than once !
 IF i ever got rid of the lcd x, i might give it another go, and spend more time with it


----------



## jaywillin

all the way from athens, ga !  (sorry, can't help myself!)


----------



## hsubox

mrfaust said:


> I can't believe I'm about to say this but... I've been sitting at my home desk ripping a friend's rather large classical music collection so they can have the music on a NAS and play it throughout their house. So most of the morning I was wearing my SR225i's switching between listening to music or using them with my xbox one for Call Of Duty. And I never even notice them on my head really. So I turned the Xbox off and went back to listening to music and decided to do some A/B testing between the SR225i's and the HF-2's. The clarity on the HF-2's is awesome. The bass is fully and controlled. But what is killing me is my ears from the weight of the HF-2's. 45mins-1 hr and my ears physically hurt.
> 
> Now I remember the weight of the SR325i's being substantially greater than the SR225i's. But man this is really starting to make me double think my purchase.


 
  
 The 225i's are definitely really light. I don't tend to notice the PS500. The 325is, however, is definitely pretty chunky!


----------



## jaywillin

are we the "cool kids" here ?, (i know we're geeks to the real world)


----------



## jaywillin

dvr'ed "dead ahead" last night,  THANKS PBS!!!
  

  
 let music fill the air !


----------



## whirlwind

This reminds me of what Jerry Garcia said about people liking the  the Greatful Dead, years ago
  
 "The Greatful Dead are like licorice"
  
 "You either like licorice, or you don't!"...'and I like licorice"
  
 Ha!......I like licorice too


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> This reminds me of what Jerry Garcia said about people liking the  the Greatful Dead, years ago
> 
> "The Greatful Dead are like licorice"
> 
> ...


 

 i like the dead a lot more than licorice, !


----------



## jimr101

I'll take some more licorice. Thank you!


----------



## jimr101

Odly enough I mentioned Jay was trying the LCD X's to the McIntosh dealer that only carries Grados in his audition rooms and he is ordering a pair to try as planar speakers are such a good match to the Mc line. I'll have to give them a listen when they come in.


----------



## jaywillin

jimr101 said:


> Odly enough I mentioned Jay was trying the LCD X's to the McIntosh dealer that only carries Grados in his audition rooms and he is ordering a pair to try as planar speakers are such a good match to the Mc line. I'll have to give them a listen when they come in.


 

 it may take an extended time to adjust, i really did not like the lcd2 at all when i first listened, but as time went on....then the X was MUCH more to my liking


----------



## TheDreamthinker

jaywillin said:


> are we the "cool kids" here ?, (i know we're geeks to the real world)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  
 Some nice stuff....especially on fast headphones


----------



## artguide

Enjoying the combination of PS 500 with Ps1000 foam pads and mu fiio X3...  
 any other interesting combos or experiences out there?
  
 E


----------



## ThePianoMan

I thought the FiiO E18 sounded pretty good with the 325is. Tried taping the pads, but didn't notice a real difference, though I did put my sewing skills to use and make a soft Velcro headband attachment!


----------



## DarkLad

Guys anyone tried to put ps500 in wooden cups ? how would it sound like ?


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> dvr'ed "dead ahead" last night,  THANKS PBS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> let music fill the air !


 
 HBO aired the 2014 Rock and Roll Hall of Fame last night. I know a lot of people hate this institution-but you do get to see some of your rock gods play. I missed the beginning including Peter Gabriel and Glen Fry but saw Kiss who did not preform. But was able to catch mostly good performances from Cat Stevens (rare performance), Hall and Oats. The E Street Band was inducted and they sounded great-had a lot of air time. Nirvana was inducted and employed a great use of female vocalists for Kurt Cobain including Joan Jet (I thought she sounded killer-"Smells like Teen Sprit")-and St. Vinicent who I'm a fan of-clearly going for a Debborah Harry vibe.....off topic...but a lot of us here love rock music! I saw it last year as well-Rush FINALLY got recognized....they sounded so good. Love me some Rush when I'm in the mood.


----------



## whirlwind

I am a big fan of Joan Jett's voice


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> HBO aired the 2014 Rock and Roll Hall of Fame last night. I know a lot of people hate this institution-but you do get to see some of your rock gods play. I missed the beginning including Peter Gabriel and Glen Fry but saw Kiss who did not preform. But was able to catch mostly good performances from Cat Stevens (rare performance), Hall and Oats. The E Street Band was inducted and they sounded great-had a lot of air time. Nirvana was inducted and employed a great use of female vocalists for Kurt Cobain including Joan Jet (I thought she sounded killer-"Smells like Teen Sprit")-and St. Vinicent who I'm a fan of-clearly going for a Debborah Harry vibe.....off topic...but a lot of us here love rock music! I saw it last year as well-Rush FINALLY got recognized....they sounded so good. Love me some Rush when I'm in the mood.


 

 no hbo here, i'll have to catch it when it its regular tv, i'd heard that nirvana had used female vocalist, and i've been known to enjoy some rush !


----------



## joseph69

I've saw RUSH 5 times in my life so far…they are the most awesome live performance I've ever hear, and I seen plenty of concerts from major performers…RUSH is no joke live!!!


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> I am a big fan of Joan Jett's voice


+1 on Joan Jett. She's been a rock star for a long time, and she really knows how to kick it out.


----------



## Douger333

darklad said:


> Guys anyone tried to put ps500 in wooden cups ? how would it sound like ?


 

 The PS500's are metal on the outside but lined with wood inside...


----------



## potkettleblack

Hi Guys,
  
 Just joined the site after lurking for a few months.
  
 I'm very new to the audiophile world.
  
 I was wondering if anyone in the UK has ever purchased Grados from the states before. It seems like a no-brainer because of the huge price difference, but I didn't know if there would be any compatibility/shipping issues etc??
  
 I just bought some ps500's which I love to bits and I really would like the RS1I's but in the UK they are 700 quid!
  
 Thanks in advance


----------



## hsubox

We had a strong Grado presence at today's headfi meet in Dallas


----------



## Theogenes

hsubox said:


> We had a strong Grado presence at today's headfi meet in Dallas




Do tell!! Any great impressions you'd like to share?


----------



## bbophead

Yeah, if I coulda come, it would have been a tad stronger.


----------



## hsubox

theogenes said:


> Do tell!! Any great impressions you'd like to share?


 
  
 Well, all but one of those in the pic (the HF-2) are mine, hahaha. But there were also Allesandro MS1i, SR60i (two of them!), another PS500, and another SR-225i not pictured.
  
 As somebody said "it's like a meetup from 15 years ago!". The Allesandros are amazing for how little money they go for! Also, the PS500 fed through a Rockefeller Beta22 amp turns from darkish and bassy to supremely bright, energetic, and brilliant. I was shocked.


----------



## jaywillin

How did the hf2 ps500 shootout go ?


----------



## HPiper

hsubox said:


> We had a strong Grado presence at today's headfi meet in Dallas


 

 Those are all your phones..yes?


----------



## hsubox

jaywillin said:


> How did the hf2 ps500 shootout go ?


 
  
 I was convinced before starting that they would sound identical. As it happens, they don't!
  
 The HF-2 is not quite as dark, and has peakier highs. More of a traditional Grado with a mid-bass bump.
  
 The PS500 is an animal all its own. A Grado with a velvet smoking jacket. Darker, cozier, with just a hint of sparkle.
  
 Both are great - just different.


----------



## hsubox

hpiper said:


> Those are all your phones..yes?


 
  
 All but the HF2. But there were quite a few more brought by others. No xS-1000s, though. Would have liked to try some!


----------



## Theogenes

hsubox said:


> Well, all but one of those in the pic (the HF-2) are mine, hahaha. But there were also Allesandro MS1i, SR60i (two of them!), another PS500, and another SR-225i not pictured.
> 
> As somebody said "it's like a meetup from 15 years ago!". The Allesandros are amazing for how little money they go for! Also, the PS500 fed through a Rockefeller Beta22 amp turns from darkish and bassy to supremely bright, energetic, and brilliant. I was shocked.




Really interesting on the PS500... I really want to check those out, and have a couple of speaker amps around that I can use for cans, so I may have to check that out! Thanks man!!


----------



## Compassionator

My guess is that it would be too mellow, given that the PS500 is the most un-Grado-sounding.  I think the aluminum and wood combo gives it a more rounded yet clear sound.  Add in a downward mid/top and you got a phone that Grado haters have been known to (gasp) like.  However, one cannot know for sure and if you are up to it it might be worth trying if you want an even mellow-er sounding GS1000i.  Separating the wood from aluminum might be challenging/destructive, especially if you end up not liking it and then need/want to restore to normal. 
  


darklad said:


> Guys anyone tried to put ps500 in wooden cups ? how would it sound like ?


----------



## CH23

potkettleblack said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just joined the site after lurking for a few months.
> 
> ...




I'm fairly sure the same rules that apply here (netherlands) apply to the UK:

Cost + shipping of an object + tax (21% here) + another 2% raise for importing from outside the EU.

cost / 100 * 121 / 100 * 102 = total cost (crazy expensive)


----------



## HPiper

After an entire weekend of comparing headphones and graphs and listening to dozens of cd's I can say I am ultimately keeping my RS2i's. I should just follow joseph and do whatever he does. I'd be better off in the end I think. I don't know how he does it, he usually buys stuff pretty much 'sight unseen' and still makes good decisions (we will ignore the GS purchase <g>). I need to start figuring out how I am going to get a Wa6SE now.


----------



## sinnottj

potkettleblack said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just joined the site after lurking for a few months.
> 
> ...


 
 Welcome!
  
 No compatibility issues, but you'll find it very hard to get a pair shipped to the UK from the states from a Grado dealer. Grado control their distribution (and prices!) very tightly and make sure that US Grado dealers don't undercut the prices of local dealers in the UK, Europe and elsewhere.
  
 There are proxy services who will do the shipping for you,but I looked at a few and found the end-price to be not much cheaper.
  
 One exception is Alessandro headphones, which offers 3 slightly modified versions of the Grado lineup: MS1i, MS2i and MS Pro (which is an RS1i tuned to be slightly more neutral-sounding). They can be purchased directly from the Alessandro website at the USA price and delivered worldwide. You'll have to pay import tax & duty, but the price will still be cheaper than buying an RS1i locally.
  
 A better option might be to buy used off the Head-Fi classified ads. People here tend to look after their gear and you can get some bargains. The going rate for a used RS1i in the UK/EU is around £300-£400, depending on condition. You can get a better deal buying from someone in the states, but again, there's import duty to consider.


----------



## DarkLad

douger333 said:


> The PS500's are metal on the outside but lined with wood inside...


 

 I know but asking about full wooden cups.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> After an entire weekend of comparing headphones and graphs and listening to dozens of cd's I can say I am ultimately keeping my RS2i's. I should just follow joseph and do whatever he does. I'd be better off in the end I think. I don't know how he does it, he usually buys stuff pretty much 'sight unseen' and still makes good decisions (*we will ignore the GS purchase* <g>). I need to start figuring out how I am going to get a Wa6SE now.


 
 that was my fault ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   i still say its great ! AND i'm listening to it now


----------



## jaywillin

hsubox said:


> I was convinced before starting that they would sound identical. As it happens, they don't!
> 
> The HF-2 is not quite as dark, and has peakier highs. More of a traditional Grado with a mid-bass bump.
> 
> ...


 

 thanks, i was hoping i could do the same thing at our nashville meet, but a pair of 500's didn't make it
 i've always said i'd have another ps500 someday !
 and i agree with you on the alessandro's, AWESOME


----------



## swspiers

I finally had a chance to put the 225i's on and listen to some music.  I recently got the DVD-A remaster of 'USA', a live album from King Crimson, circa 1975.
  
 Even on vinyl, this album, er, sucked.  I have no idea what magic was performed, what arcane rites were used in the re-mix, re-master of this epic fail, but it's an entirely different experience.
  
 Any Crim fans with Grado's need to check this out.  The extended improv of 'Asbury Park' is more ominous, powerful, and dynamic than any previous version.  And it's like it was mastered for the Grado's
  
 If you ever want to experience this lineup of King Crimson from about 5th-row center, this is a must, must, must have.


----------



## joseph69

darklad said:


> I know but asking about full wooden cups.


 
 I think what were trying to say, is that wooden cups may ruin the spond signature of the PS-500. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


jaywillin said:


> that was my fault !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nobodys fault at all…you've got to listen for yourself, thats the* most important* thing in this hobby.
 Glad you are enjoying the GS's


----------



## TheDreamthinker

potkettleblack said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just joined the site after lurking for a few months.
> 
> ...




Welcome to this world, were the subjective opinion of others will cost you a lot of money...

If i were you, i would try finding a friend, collegue or family member who can get it for you and bring it to the UK. I am sure you know someone in the US.

I use this process for practically all types of purchases (from everywhere) which envolve shipping & tax. But yes, GRADOs are very (very) expensive outside of the US.


----------



## elmoe

Just buy used from Head-Fi and ask the seller to declare a low value. It's very rare for a package to get lost or damaged. Every pair of headphones (or almost) I've ever bought used and imported from the US were (usually) declared with a low value so as to avoid paying a huge import fee/VAT. Haven't had a problem yet.


----------



## potkettleblack

thedreamthinker said:


> Welcome to this world, were the subjective opinion of others will cost you a lot of money...
> 
> If i were you, i would try finding a friend, collegue or family member who can get it for you and bring it to the UK. I am sure you know someone in the US.
> 
> I use this process for practically all types of purchases (from everywhere) which envolve shipping & tax. But yes, GRADOs are very (very) expensive outside of the US.


 
 Thanks mate.
  
 I just need to find someone now. The difference is so huge.


----------



## HPiper

jaywillin said:


> that was my fault !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I still want to at least get to listen to a GS1000i or PS1000. Maybe once I get the money back from the T1's I'll start looking for some used GS1k's.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> I still want to at least get to listen to a GS1000i or PS1000. Maybe once I get the money back from the T1's I'll start looking for some used GS1k's.



I may be selling mine shortly to raise funds for the ps1k


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> I may be selling mine shortly to raise funds for the ps1k


jaywillin, say it ain't so brother. You could just wait for joseph to sell his, again.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> jaywillin, say it ain't so brother. You could just wait for joseph to sell his, again.


 
 No, I never sold any of my headphones, and I'm not letting the PS1K's go either.


----------



## elmoe

joseph69 said:


> No, I never sold any of my headphones, and I'm not letting the PS1K's go either.




Was about to say: that's not gonna happen, you beat me to it


----------



## joseph69

elmoe said:


> Was about to say: that's not gonna happen, you beat me to it


 
 Yeah, no can do!
 Like you once said, You would get rid of all your Grados for the PS1K.
 Your on the right track with that.


----------



## whirlwind

hpiper said:


> I still want to at least get to listen to a GS1000i or PS1000. Maybe once I get the money back from the T1's I'll start looking for some used GS1k's.


 
 You selling the T 1's ?


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> No, I never sold any of my headphones, and I'm not letting the PS1K's go either.


Righteous!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

potkettleblack said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I just need to find someone now. The difference is so huge.




No problem...thats what people are here for.

Report back if u find somebody...

Btw, just as a matter of interest, how high is UK import tax? I imagine it to be quite high.


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> jaywillin, say it ain't so brother. You could just wait for joseph to sell his, again.


 

 oh it may be so OR
 i may sell the lcd x ! i just got a veeeeeeery good deal from joedoe on a pair of he500's, that are so good, i might could live without
 the lcd x, for a pair of ps1000 !!


----------



## kvtaco17

A little Satch for this afternoon!


----------



## sinnottj

thedreamthinker said:


> Btw, just as a matter of interest, how high is UK import tax? I imagine it to be quite high.


 
  
 Yeah, it is pretty high:
  
 Everything above £15 is subject to 20% VAT.
  
 Headphones costing more than £135 will also have an extra 2% Customs Duty charge.
  
 There will also be a 'handling fee' charged for processing the import. This was about £10 last time I imported from the States.


----------



## whirlwind

kvtaco17 said:


> A little Satch for this afternoon!





 Nice!


----------



## kvtaco17

whirlwind said:


> Nice!


 

 The DVD version is 100x better!


----------



## jimr101

All the comments about the ps500 being dark to me are so miss leading. To me they are almost as perfect a pallet as the ps1000. The combination of wood and special alloy gives them the range to be amped by the best of the best. They truly give meaning to the moto of being as good as what you put into them.


----------



## jaywillin

jimr101 said:


> All the comments about the ps500 being dark to me are so miss leading. To me they are almost as perfect a pallet as the ps1000. The combination of wood and special alloy gives them the range to be amped by the best of the best. They truly give meaning to the moto of being as good as what you put into them.


 

 i'm in the "not dark" camp


----------



## kvtaco17

jimr101 said:


> All the comments about the ps500 being dark to me are so miss leading. To me they are almost as perfect a pallet as the ps1000. The combination of wood and special alloy gives them the range to be amped by the best of the best. They truly give meaning to the moto of being as good as what you put into them.


 
  
  


jaywillin said:


> i'm in the "not dark" camp


 
 Because they aren't dark (no Grado is...) They are just darker (but no where near dark lol) then the rest of the Grado product line.


----------



## Oteil

jaywillin said:


> oh it may be so OR
> i may sell the lcd x ! i just got a veeeeeeery good deal from joedoe on a pair of he500's, that are so good, i might could live without
> the lcd x, for a pair of ps1000 !!


 

 I don't know who gets rid of gear faster you or Joe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He is always getting rid of his gear.lol  Go ahead and get the PS1000 Jay, I would love to hear them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 especially at the next meet. I was very disheartened that you had gotten rid of them so quickly, but I understand. My love for the GS1000 has just grown, I can't imagine not having them at this point. Can't wait to see what you end up with.


----------



## bassboysam

I found the PS500 really congested and the mids were too scooped in a bad way. Just wasn't my thing. At least the 325is makes up for the scooped mids with some boosted treble which gives it a sense of space and detail.


----------



## MickeyVee

Yeah, me too.  I gave the PS500 a full workout for 29 days and on the 30th, exchanged them for the RS1i and never looked back.  IMHO, I found them dark with poor mids and highs.. unbalanced.  That's just me.. remember I'm coming from the HD800.  I'm finding that the RS1i is a nice complement to the HD800.  YMMV.
  
 Quote:


bassboysam said:


> I found the PS500 really congested and the mids were too scooped in a bad way. Just wasn't my thing. At least the 325is makes up for the scooped mids with some boosted treble ehich gives it a sense of space and detail.


----------



## bbophead

I compared the 500 with the 325i (woodied) for TEN MONTHS and finally went with the 325i.  The midbass on the 500 was just that much too much.  But, really, without the 325i to compare, still a fine headphone.


----------



## jaywillin

oteil said:


> I don't know who gets rid of gear faster you or Joe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 i'm not sure what i'll be doing really, and it may be something really crazy, i need to study on it a spell ! lol 
 and i'm so ready for another meet !


----------



## HPiper

whirlwind said:


> You selling the T 1's ?


 

 No, just going to return them and get my money back. They have a 30 days no question asked return policy (like most places do these days). I made the mistake of listening to them again tonight...I gotta stop doing that!!
 This really is an evil hobby, I mean really..it is...I need a lock on my wallet that even I don't know the combination for.


----------



## whirlwind

hpiper said:


> No, just going to return them and get my money back. They have a 30 days no question asked return policy (like most places do these days). I made the mistake of listening to them again tonight...I gotta stop doing that!!
> This really is an evil hobby, I mean really..it is...I need a lock on my wallet that even I don't know the combination for.


 

 I was under the impression that you really were digging them.
  
 Anyway, did you prefer the HD800 over the T1
  
 I bit the bullet and will have a pair of HD800 this weekend or early next week.


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> I was under the impression that you really were digging them.
> 
> Anyway, did you prefer the HD800 over the T1
> 
> I bit the bullet and will have a pair of HD800 this weekend or early next week.


Way to go my friend. Are you getting a new amp too. There's a nice WA5 up on the B/S/T thread. Only $3.5K. Easy peezy.


----------



## potkettleblack

thedreamthinker said:


> No problem...thats what people are here for.
> 
> Report back if u find somebody...
> 
> Btw, just as a matter of interest, how high is UK import tax? I imagine it to be quite high.


 

 Yeah - I haven't worked out what it would be with a tax calculator, but I'm being told by a mate it will be ridiculous.
  
 I think I'm gonna look into getting the RS1I's from Amazon.it next month. Seems to be the best at the minute.
  
 I returned the RS2I's to get the ps500. Loved the 2i' but on certain songs the treble became far too piercing, and apparently the 1i's are smoother but retain that sparkle.


----------



## HPiper

whirlwind said:


> I was under the impression that you really were digging them.
> 
> Anyway, did you prefer the HD800 over the T1
> 
> I bit the bullet and will have a pair of HD800 this weekend or early next week.


 

 I do really like the T1, if it has any faults it is that it is TOO neutral, but as I said (somewhere, probably not here) all those people who say the HD800 is the best headphone on the planet have my complete agreement. Only tiny thing I can say is that the 800 is the least comfortable of all my Senns to wear and less comfortable than the T1's too. Those huge driver housings are just a bit too much, they really get in the way, and they are pretty heavy too. I have seen how easily the paint chips on them and I am in deadly fear everytime I touch them that I am going to chip them.
    If I just listen to the T1's every day or two I'll never get rid of them <G> I think I don't like them so much and then I listen and I am in awe all over again. If you want a deadly accurate headphone that is one of the most comfortable you can buy the T1 has my vote. I am still trying to hear that treble spike they supposedly have but I haven't heard it yet. Of course my upper hearing is shot too so that isn't really saying much.


----------



## potkettleblack

sinnottj said:


> Yeah, it is pretty high:
> 
> Everything above £15 is subject to 20% VAT.
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah that's pretty ridiculous.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> I was under the impression that you really were digging them.
> 
> Anyway, did you prefer the HD800 over the T1
> 
> I bit the bullet and will have a pair of HD800 this weekend or early next week.


 

 while i hope you love it bud, i hope it doesn't give my any ideas ! i got enough on my plate !!!!


----------



## whirlwind

bpcans said:


> Way to go my friend. Are you getting a new amp too. There's a nice WA5 up on the B/S/T thread. Only $3.5K. Easy peezy.


 
 That is a tad bit out of my dollar range...lol
  
 No, I will be amping with the Mad Ear, as I have been told with the right tubes, it does an admirable job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


hpiper said:


> I do really like the T1, if it has any faults it is that it is TOO neutral, but as I said (somewhere, probably not here) all those people who say the HD800 is the best headphone on the planet have my complete agreement. Only tiny thing I can say is that the 800 is the least comfortable of all my Senns to wear and less comfortable than the T1's too. Those huge driver housings are just a bit too much, they really get in the way, and they are pretty heavy too. I have seen how easily the paint chips on them and I am in deadly fear everytime I touch them that I am going to chip them.
> If I just listen to the T1's every day or two I'll never get rid of them <G> I think I don't like them so much and then I listen and I am in awe all over again. If you want a deadly accurate headphone that is one of the most comfortable you can buy the T1 has my vote. I am still trying to hear that treble spike they supposedly have but I haven't heard it yet. Of course my upper hearing is shot too so that isn't really saying much.


 
 Thanks for that.
  
 I have heard both ways on the comfort issue....most seem to say they are pretty comfortable.....we shall see.
  
 Hope I like them....looking forward to hearing them.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> while i hope you love it bud, i hope it doesn't give my any ideas ! i got enough on my plate !!!!


 

 I completely understand


----------



## kvtaco17

whirlwind said:


> That is a tad bit out of my dollar range...lol
> 
> No, I will be amping with the Mad Ear, as I have been told with the right tubes, it does an admirable job
> 
> ...


 
  
 The Glenn OTL is pretty amazing with the HD800 and my Grado's! AND a lot cheaper then you would think.
  
 The Mad Ear is supposed to handle the HD800's fairly well with the right tubes, please when you get your cans let me know what you think... I still want one and if it's good with the HD800 I may have to get one... eventually...
  
 I thought the T1 was very comfortable... but so is the HD800.


----------



## potkettleblack

ch23 said:


> I'm fairly sure the same rules that apply here (netherlands) apply to the UK:
> 
> Cost + shipping of an object + tax (21% here) + another 2% raise for importing from outside the EU.
> 
> cost / 100 * 121 / 100 * 102 = total cost (crazy expensive)


 

 Didn't see your reply - thanks mate


----------



## jaywillin

the one thought i did settle on last night considering the whole lcd x, ps1000 deal, is, it ain't all that big a deal, i'm just gonna wing it,
 head-fi is too much fun to do a lot of worrying about it !!!!


----------



## jaywillin

for those who like more comfy headbands :
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pure-Wool-Headband-Cushion-For-GS-1000i-SR-125i-225i-325i-PS-500-1000-Headphones-/261485268829?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3ce1bc8f5d


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> I was under the impression that you really were digging them.
> 
> Anyway, did you prefer the HD800 over the T1
> 
> I bit the bullet and will have a pair of HD800 this weekend or early next week.


 
 Congratulations on the HD-800's, hope you really enjoy them.


----------



## HPiper

whirlwind said:


> That is a tad bit out of my dollar range...lol
> 
> No, I will be amping with the Mad Ear, as I have been told with the right tubes, it does an admirable job
> 
> ...


 

 I didn't mean to imply they were uncomfortable, just less so that some others I have. It is mostly just the size of the things. Once you get them on your head and settled down you don't even notice.


----------



## HPiper

T1 sure like HiDef. I downloaded the 24/96 version of 'Gaucho' by Steely Dan first thing this morning and I am listening to it now on the T1's. Stunningly clear clean sound. Really good!


----------



## swspiers

This is my last day at my current job.
  
 I've been reading and writing about headphones far more than I have been able to listen to them.
  
 I predict that this is about to change....


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> This is my last day at my current job.
> 
> I've been reading and writing about headphones far more than I have been able to listen to them.
> 
> I predict that this is about to change....


 

 ahhhhh, change, the constant of the universe !
 may your change be for the better !


----------



## markm1

Given the newish Schiit rollouts, what do you guys think is the single best Schiit amp for the Grado RS series?


----------



## swspiers

markm1 said:


> Given the newish Schiit rollouts, what do you guys think is the single best Schiit amp for the Grado RS series?


 
 If I were looking at a new amp, I'd be all over the Lyr 2.  Even if it's tubes, and I'm a solid state guy.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> If I were looking at a new amp, I'd be all over the Lyr 2.  Even if it's tubes, and I'm a solid state guy.


 
 going from memory

 really depends on the general sound you prefer, the vahalla(first one) surprised me with out good it sounded with grado, sweet and tubey, i'd imagine the valhalla 2 would be better , more improved with grado's than the lry 2, thats just a guess 
 lyr, still warm, but more speed, dynamic
  
 the lyr, and now the lyr 2 even more so, is one of the best all rounder's IMO, it ain't gonna sound bad with anything,cept maybe IEM's??, i've never used any of them


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> going from memory
> 
> really depends on the general sound you prefer, the vahalla(first one) surprised me with out good it sounded with grado, sweet and tubey, i'd imagine the valhalla 2 would be better , more improved with grado's than the lry 2, thats just a guess
> lyr, still warm, but more speed, dynamic
> ...


 
 Good point.  I guess, like a British villain,  I'm obsessed with POWER


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Good point.  I guess, like a British villain,  I'm obsessed with POWER


 

 more is always better right ?? i'm kinda that way
 if i had to sell the two amps i had right now, i'd have a lyr 1 or 2 for sure !!


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> going from memory
> 
> really depends on the general sound you prefer, the vahalla(first one) surprised me with out good it sounded with grado, sweet and tubey, i'd imagine the valhalla 2 would be better , more improved with grado's than the lry 2, thats just a guess
> lyr, still warm, but more speed, dynamic
> ...


 
 Cool...just thinking if I ever upgrade (and I will sometime) my 225i up to an RSIi, and maybe added something like a HE500 or LCD-2, would I want to upgrade my Asgard 2 or stay put? That's after the next $5,000 spent on my speaker system 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Not really, but I'm still upgrading my stereo as I typically use my HP's a fairly small percentage....but hey- I'll throw them on at least for a few minutes daily...I always enjoy mixing it up-or listening to the last couple of songs of the night when the family is asleep. Or, you know, my anti social heavy music when I'm in the mood to break things and want to hear something aggessive. Anger management. Breath-in-out-mindfullness....OK, I'm back.


----------



## HPiper

Now that I have my headphones pretty well sorted out I still need to get another good amp/dac. I ordered a Modi with the optical input this morning, but I am still just a bit on the fence when it comes to an amp. I think that the new Valhalla 2 is looking pretty good though, plus I am just curious to hear how much they have improved it. A friend here has a Valhalla I could compare it to.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations on the HD-800's, hope you really enjoy them.


 
 Thanks.
  


hpiper said:


> I didn't mean to imply they were uncomfortable, just less so that some others I have. It is mostly just the size of the things. Once you get them on your head and settled down you don't even notice.


 
 Great.....thanks.


----------



## joseph69

I've been listening to the 6-S/E>RS1i's for about 4 hrs now, and I must say that the
micro-detail/clarity/separation and sound-stage is becoming amazing!
 [size=x-small]No to say that the 6 is not an awesome amp, but the 6-S/E's speed/detail/crispness and super clean sound is quickly taking a big step forward, IMO as it burns-in. BTW, at this point I'm no longer missing my 6SN7's, using the 6FD7's[/size]…[size=x-small]it was a matter of more burn-in time, and now the amp, particularly vocals are warming up nicely, which were a bit harsh at first compared to the fully burned-in 6. I jumped the gun and thought it was the 6SN7 tubes making the vocals richer, but this is not the case anymore. I've read a lot of people feel the 6-S/E simply is a more powerful amp, (which I also thought), and it is, but it is IMO so far a noticeably different sounding amp than the 6 also. Both to me are exceptional sounding…and I have plenty of burn-in left to go on the 6-S/E. Very glad to have made this purchase even though I was disappointed about the 6SN7's and tossing the thought about keeping the 6 over 6-S/E due too this but…today that quickly went out the window! [/size]


----------



## jaywillin

to all my friends out there in grado land, tomorrow posting will go up on the b/s/t forum.
 the he500 and rs1i for sure ,gs1000 maybe say you heard it here, and i'll make it worth your while ! lol
 seriously , just putting it out there , if anyone here has any interest just give a shout,  commercial over,
 back to your regular programming !


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> to all my friends out there in grado land, tomorrow posting will go up on the b/s/t forum.
> the he500 and rs1i for sure ,gs1000 maybe say you heard it here, and i'll make it worth your while ! lol
> seriously , just putting it out there , if anyone here has any interest just give a shout,  commercial over,
> back to your regular programming !


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> to all my friends out there in grado land, tomorrow posting will go up on the b/s/t forum.
> the he500 and rs1i for sure ,gs1000 maybe say you heard it here, and i'll make it worth your while ! lol
> seriously , just putting it out there , if anyone here has any interest just give a shout,  commercial over,
> back to your regular programming !


 

 Come and get em guys.....I am sure these will be awesome deals


----------



## swspiers

whirlwind said:


> Come and get em guys.....I am sure these will be awesome deals


 

 +1
  
 A Jay deal is among the best on Head-fi.  always a win/win.  And for newbies watching this- Jay is actually shrewd.  Watching him trade gear is like watching a chess master at work...


----------



## HPiper

joseph69 said:


> I've been listening to the 6-S/E>RS1i's for about 4 hrs now, and I must say that the
> micro-detail/clarity/separation and sound-stage is becoming amazing!
> [size=x-small]No to say that the 6 is not an awesome amp, but the 6-S/E's speed/detail/crispness and super clean sound is quickly taking a big step forward, IMO as it burns-in. BTW, at this point I'm no longer missing my 6SN7's, using the 6FD7's[/size]…[size=x-small]it was a matter of more burn-in time, and now the amp, particularly vocals are warming up nicely, which were a bit harsh at first compared to the fully burned-in 6. I jumped the gun and thought it was the 6SN7 tubes making the vocals richer, but this is not the case anymore. I've read a lot of people feel the 6-S/E simply is a more powerful amp, (which I also thought), and it is, but it is IMO so far a noticeably different sounding amp than the 6 also. Both to me are exceptional sounding…and I have plenty of burn-in left to go on the 6-S/E. Very glad to have made this purchase even though I was disappointed about the 6SN7's and tossing the thought about keeping the 6 over 6-S/E due too this but…today that quickly went out the window! [/size]


 

 You know I was looking at the Wa6 or 6SE a while back and sent am email to Woo and asked them was there any difference in the two amps other than the higher power output of the SE. They basically said no, just more power and lower noise floor. You seem to say there are a lot more differences, which is kind of what I was thinking. They come stock with different tubes for one thing. Did you ever open both up before you sold your 6 and see if any (or a lot) of the components were different. It sure sounds like maybe they at least used some better caps and possibly relocated some things for a more optimum signal path.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> +1
> 
> A Jay deal is among the best on Head-fi.  always a win/win.  And for newbies watching this- Jay is actually shrewd.  Watching him trade gear is like watching a chess master at work...


 

 thanks guys, let me say, i don't feel i've ever taken advantage of anyone, and i think most folks i've dealt with will back me up on that
 at least i think so ! lol


----------



## jaywillin

i'm in  southern kinda mood today !!


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> to all my friends out there in grado land, tomorrow posting will go up on the b/s/t forum.
> the he500 and rs1i for sure ,gs1000 maybe say you heard it here, and i'll make it worth your while ! lol
> seriously , just putting it out there , if anyone here has any interest just give a shout,  commercial over,
> back to your regular programming !


 
 Not the RS1i's!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


hpiper said:


> You know I was looking at the Wa6 or 6SE a while back and sent am email to Woo and asked them was there any difference in the two amps other than the higher power output of the SE. They basically said no, just more power and lower noise floor. You seem to say there are a lot more differences, which is kind of what I was thinking. They come stock with different tubes for one thing. Did you ever open both up before you sold your 6 and see if any (or a lot) of the components were different. It sure sounds like maybe they at least used some better caps and possibly relocated some things for a more optimum signal path.


 
 I still have the 6 also…I never opened either of them too look at anything inside, it would be difficult for me too see, I'm very limited with sight. You really don't have to open them up, all you have to do is listen and you could hear their differences, clearly.And by all means their is nothing wrong with the way the 6 sound…at all! Everything I mentioned above can clearly be heard already, and I would say I've got20+hrs or so on the 6-S/E.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Not the RS1i's!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 yup, the rs1i's !!
  
 and quite possibly the gs1000's ! (there is a method to my madness)


----------



## whirlwind

This has to be the best damn thread on head-fi    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
 Let the show begin......


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> yup, the rs1i's !!
> 
> and quite possibly the gs1000's ! (there is a method to my madness)


 
 I'm sure there is!


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> You know I was looking at the Wa6 or 6SE a while back and sent am email to Woo and asked them was there any difference in the two amps other than the higher power output of the SE. They basically said no, just more power and lower noise floor. You seem to say there are a lot more differences, which is kind of what I was thinking. They come stock with different tubes for one thing. Did you ever open both up before you sold your 6 and see if any (or a lot) of the components were different. It sure sounds like maybe they at least used some better caps and possibly relocated some things for a more optimum signal path.


 
 I still have the 6 also…I never opened either of them too look at anything inside, it would be difficult for me too see, I'm very limited with sight. You really don't have to open them up, all you have to do is listen and you could hear their differences, clearly.And by all means their is nothing wrong with the way the 6 sound…at all! Everything I mentioned above can clearly be heard already, and I would say I've got20+hrs or so on the 6-S/E.


----------



## swspiers

whirlwind said:


> This has to be the best damn thread on head-fi
> 
> 
> 
> Let the show begin......




It really is!


----------



## MickeyVee

Wow! Cleaning house.  I can only manage to own 2-3 HPs tops.  Not sure I'd ever part with the RS1i   Good Luck!!
 Quote:


jaywillin said:


> to all my friends out there in grado land, tomorrow posting will go up on the b/s/t forum.
> the he500 and rs1i for sure


----------



## jaywillin

now for something completely different !


----------



## Oteil

Anyone got any suggestions for a portable amp that would pair nicely with the HF-2 that doesn't cost an arm and a leg?


----------



## JoeDoe

oteil said:


> Anyone got any suggestions for a portable amp that would pair nicely with the HF-2 that doesn't cost an arm and a leg?




One that I liked with all of my Grados was the JDS 421. Great clarity with a nice bass boost option. I imagine the C5 is very similar.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

sinnottj said:


> Yeah, it is pretty high:
> 
> Everything above £15 is subject to 20% VAT.
> 
> ...


 
  
 that always means adding about 25-30% to the online price....
  
 protectionism at its best...


----------



## whirlwind

Feeling like some Black Country Communion


----------



## ebann

proglover said:


> becoming more and more of a Grado fan here also
> 
> everytime I try a new can, and come back to my SR225, I realise how fine my Grado's sound
> 
> HF-2's are now coming this way....


 

 Im 100% with you. No matter what I buy I end up going back to my 8 year old sr125 (not "i"). They are so mellow and smooth. I notice they lack some mid details when I toss on my t50rp or re400 and hear things I have missed on the Grados but the tradeoff is a sound I can listen to for 8-10 hours straight with zero fatigue. Another thing is comfort, After 6 years (and much discomfort) I finally replaced the original ear pads with the Sennheiser 414 pads which i cut about a $0.25 sized hole in the center. The new pads made a huge difference in comfort. The hole keeps most of the openness alive and tames the highs perfectly. One more thing I did that made a huge difference for comfort was flip the ear pieces upside down and ziptie the wires so that there is only a left ear drop and no more annoying cable all over my cheeks. If Grado cables bug people, try this! Beforehand I was only able to use them for 2-4 hours.


----------



## jaywillin

i'll see your joe b, and raise you a derek
  

  
 and a  johnny
  
 
  
 i saw johnny about this time , the early 80's, in atl, awesome !


----------



## jaywillin

dig the clothes !! outta sight ! ITS A GAS !


----------



## whirlwind

I just read today that Joe B. will be playing on johhny's new album....which very well could be his llast
  
http://www.guitarworld.com/new-johnny-winter-album-step-back-feature-eric-clapton-billy-gibbons-brian-setzer-joe-bonamassa-and-more


----------



## swspiers

Hey guys.
  
 I had a great reminder why I have Grado's, as well as some upper-end stuff from other companies.  I was listening to 'Get Your Wings' by Aerosmith, and the song 'Seasons of Wither' came on my speaker system. I rushed into the man-cave, repeated the track, and put the 225i's into the HP out of my Marantz receiver.
  
 Sure, the 225i's are awesome with the Uber/Burson combo.  But they don't NEED that combo to lay out the rock, pure and natural like.  My other cans, not so much...


----------



## bassboysam

oteil said:


> Anyone got any suggestions for a portable amp that would pair nicely with the HF-2 that doesn't cost an arm and a leg?


anything fiio


----------



## Theogenes

Haven't been able to try it with an actual Grado, but the DX50 > Leckerton UHA-6S MkII sounded great with my Magnum v4. Haven't tried it with the Meier PCSTEP yet, but I imagine that would be at least as good (and possibly better, as the Meier tends to have a bit more cohesive sound). 

IMO, YMMV, ROFLWAFFLE, etc.


----------



## jaywillin

one of my favorite all time shows , mr king at the macon cherry blossom festival,  free show !!


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> one of my favorite all time shows , mr king at the macon cherry blossom festival,  free show !!





 Saw him last year with Peter Frampton....getting a little long in the tooth but still doing his thang.
  
 BTW, you might laugh, but after all these years since Frampton Alive, the man has turned into a well oiled, blues rock demolition machine. Among other things, He does a gorgeous version of While My Guitar Gently Weeps-really good- and a Sound Garden song-Black Hole Sun. Frampton-now bald!-was just great. He puts on a great show and brings a lot of musicians with  him. The night we saw Frampton, he had Roger McGuinn of the Byrds...it was  a real treat...."Eight Miles High".
  
 I've been converted to a big Frampton fan...he's a lot more than the 70's "hair" icon
  
 
  

  
 Just goin' with Jay's hippie vibe here


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> Saw him last year with Peter Frampton....getting a little long in the tooth but still doing his thang.
> 
> BTW, you might laugh, but after all these years since Frampton Alive, the man has turned into a well oiled, blues rock demolition machine. Among other things, He does a gorgeous version of While My Guitar Gently Weeps-really good- and a Sound Garden song-Black Hole Sun. Frampton-now bald!-was just great. He puts on a great show and brings a lot of musicians with  him. The night we saw Frampton, he had Roger McGuinn of the Byrds...it was  a real treat...."Eight Miles High".
> 
> ...





 hey, hippie vibes are contagious !!
 of peter frampton rocks , for sure


----------



## jaywillin

and take care of my baby mark !! thanks, glad you got it !! (the rs1i) now you just need the matching amp !


----------



## Theogenes

jaywillin said:


> and take care of my baby mark !! thanks, glad you got it !! (the rs1i) now you just need the matching amp !




So jelly...


----------



## markm1

theogenes said:


> So jelly...


 

 Ha-ha! I've been lurking forever it seems...had my 225i for a couple of years now while building my main speaker system and adding Sonos wireless speakers and surround sound ....
  
 I've always known a RS1 was in my future....it was still on the back burner. But-you never know when opportunity knocks. Those sweet new tower speakers will just have to wait a little bit-can't wait for the might RS1i. Now tell me people-is it going to sound cruddy on my Asgard-2?


----------



## joseph69

markm1 said:


> Ha-ha! I've been lurking forever it seems...had my 225i for a couple of years now while building my main speaker system and adding Sonos wireless speakers and surround sound ....
> 
> I've always known a RS1 was in my future....it was still on the back burner. But-you never know when opportunity knocks. Those sweet new tower speakers will just have to wait a little bit-can't wait for the might RS1i. Now tell me people-is it going to sound cruddy on my Asgard-2?


 
 Congratulations, I don't think they can sound cruddy!


----------



## Theogenes

markm1 said:


> Ha-ha! I've been lurking forever it seems...had my 225i for a couple of years now while building my main speaker system and adding Sonos wireless speakers and surround sound ....
> 
> I've always known a RS1 was in my future....it was still on the back burner. But-you never know when opportunity knocks. Those sweet new tower speakers will just have to wait a little bit-can't wait for the might RS1i. Now tell me people-is it going to sound cruddy on my Asgard-2?




Lol! Congrats man . I haven't heard the Asgard 2, but based on the Schiit amps and Grado cans I heard at the last meet, I'd be suprised if it didn't sound good... They seem to pair together pretty well. Although I'd REALLY like to hear what a Valhalla 2 sounds like with some Grados, considering how fantastic Ben's original Valhalla was with pretty much everything there... 

I doubt it will sound bad, and there's a really good chance it will be a great pairing. Either way, please share with us and let us know!! (And hey, if it sucks, I might have the dough scraped together then to buy 'em off you, so it'll still be a happy ending!! )


----------



## JoeDoe

markm1 said:


> Ha-ha! I've been lurking forever it seems...had my 225i for a couple of years now while building my main speaker system and adding Sonos wireless speakers and surround sound ....
> 
> I've always known a RS1 was in my future....it was still on the back burner. But-you never know when opportunity knocks. Those sweet new tower speakers will just have to wait a little bit-can't wait for the might RS1i. Now tell me people-is it going to sound cruddy on my Asgard-2?




Correct me if I'm wrong, but I've read that the good folks at Grado recommend the Asgard 2...


----------



## hsubox

markm1 said:


> Ha-ha! I've been lurking forever it seems...had my 225i for a couple of years now while building my main speaker system and adding Sonos wireless speakers and surround sound ....
> 
> I've always known a RS1 was in my future....it was still on the back burner. But-you never know when opportunity knocks. Those sweet new tower speakers will just have to wait a little bit-can't wait for the might RS1i. Now tell me people-is it going to sound cruddy on my Asgard-2?


 
  
 It sounds fine on the A2!


----------



## jaywillin

they sound good on the vali, a2, lyr , i'm listening to marks new pair one last time with the bryston, the sound great !


----------



## HPiper

jaywillin said:


> they sound good on the vali, a2, lyr , i'm listening to marks new pair one last time with the bryston, the sound great !


 

 Well everything sound great on a Bryston...


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I had a great reminder why I have Grado's, as well as some upper-end stuff from other companies.  I was listening to 'Get Your Wings' by Aerosmith, and the song 'Seasons of Wither' came on my speaker system. I rushed into the man-cave, repeated the track, and put the 225i's into the HP out of my Marantz receiver.
> 
> Sure, the 225i's are awesome with the Uber/Burson combo.  But they don't NEED that combo to lay out the rock, pure and natural like.  My other cans, not so much...


 

 That was a fantastic album, by Aerosmith....as were the first few...after that...not so much for me....but I still love the first few to death.


----------



## whirlwind

markm1 said:


> Saw him last year with Peter Frampton....getting a little long in the tooth but still doing his thang.
> 
> BTW, you might laugh, but after all these years since Frampton Alive, the man has turned into a well oiled, blues rock demolition machine. Among other things, He does a gorgeous version of While My Guitar Gently Weeps-really good- and a Sound Garden song-Black Hole Sun. Frampton-now bald!-was just great. He puts on a great show and brings a lot of musicians with  him. The night we saw Frampton, he had Roger McGuinn of the Byrds...it was  a real treat...."Eight Miles High".
> 
> ...





 Yeah, Frampton can play anything....dude can rock out when needed too.
  
 He fly under the radar, so to speak....his live album decades ago is one of the best live albums ever....imo
  
 Congrats on those RS1's.....good times ahead.
  
 If you could sweet talk Jay.....that Mad Ear would create some surreal synergy


----------



## markm1

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, Frampton can play anything....dude can rock out when needed too.
> 
> He fly under the radar, so to speak....his live album decades ago is one of the best live albums ever....imo
> 
> ...


 
Yes, we are in communicado.
  
The only big knock against the Asgard I've read is the synergy thing. Since some feel Grados tend to be on the brigt side and some feel the Asgard is either neutral or slightly bright a nice tude like Mad Ear, etc. might pair better.
  
 But my 225i and my A-2 are the only combination I've owned, and I always felt like the sound was good. Of course, ask a man who has only eaten hamburger and he may say he has no interst in prime rib.
  
I'm still thinking....


----------



## ThePianoMan

Just curious but would you recommend Vali or Magni more for some 325is? I know Schiit recommends Vali for Grados, but I heard some modified T50s (ZMF) on a Lyr and I just didn't care for the combination (thought the magni sounded better with them) opinions?


----------



## elmoe

Chances are the Magni will sound better since its lower output impedance will lessen the damping factor.
  
 Magni: 1.2W RMS per channel, less than 0.1 ohms output impedance
 Vali: 650mW RMS per channel, 6.5 ohms output impedance
  
 If you want to keep the bass extension on the Grados you would need (ideally) less than 4 ohms output impedance. If you don't care, and want that sweet tube sound though, go with the Vali, but specs wise the Magni is definitely the better fit with Grados.


----------



## bbophead

Space is always the place.


----------



## jaywillin

elmoe said:


> Chances are the Magni will sound better since its lower output impedance will lessen the damping factor.
> 
> Magni: 1.2W RMS per channel, less than 0.1 ohms output impedance
> Vali: 650mW RMS per channel, 6.5 ohms output impedance
> ...


 

 i've used both with grado's, and i greatly preferred the vali, i think its a tremendous match, almost up there with the little dot,
 the magni was bright to me
 if you don't care to tube roll, and you don't want to spend money on something like a MAD or Woo amp, the vali does a super job, bass, warmth , sparkle , just my $.02


----------



## ThePianoMan

elmoe said:


> Chances are the Magni will sound better since its lower output impedance will lessen the damping factor.
> 
> Magni: 1.2W RMS per channel, less than 0.1 ohms output impedance
> Vali: 650mW RMS per channel, 6.5 ohms output impedance
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## elmoe

jaywillin said:


> i've used both with grado's, and i greatly preferred the vali, i think its a tremendous match, almost up there with the little dot,
> the magni was bright to me
> if you don't care to tube roll, and you don't want to spend money on something like a MAD or Woo amp, the vali does a super job, bass, warmth , sparkle , just my $.02


 
  
 Well some people like a substantial damping factor (but that's always at the cost of lower frequencies unfortunately). If you find the Grados overly bright on solid state then chances are you will enjoy the Vali better. If you don't mind brightness then you will get better bass extension on the Magni. Honestly I'm sure I would also prefer the Vali with my 325is, but from a technical standpoint the Magni will be superior and I'm pretty sure I would prefer it over the Vali with RS-1s for example, which tend to be less treble heavy than my preferred 325s. It took me some modding to my MPX3 to get the output impedance low enough to gain back my bass extension and my 325s never sounded better.
  
 Actually, ThePianoMan, seeing how you have 325is, you might prefer the Vali. In the end it's a matter of preference - the 325s do shine with tube amps though.


----------



## jaywillin

elmoe said:


> *Well some people like a substantial damping factor* (but that's always at the cost of lower frequencies unfortunately). If you find the Grados overly bright on solid state then chances are you will enjoy the Vali better. If you don't mind brightness then you will get better bass extension on the Magni. Honestly I'm sure I would also prefer the Vali with my 325is, but from a technical standpoint the Magni will be superior and I'm pretty sure I would prefer it over the Vali with RS-1s for example, which tend to be less treble heavy than my preferred 325s. It took me some modding to my MPX3 to get the output impedance low enough to gain back my bass extension and my 325s never sounded better.
> 
> Actually, ThePianoMan, seeing how you have 325is, you might prefer the Vali.* In the end it's a matter of preference* - the 325s do shine with tube amps though.


 
 very much agree ! it is a matter of preference , its just a matter of finding a sound that you like , i've said many times, "if it sounds good to you, then its good"


----------



## elmoe

Absolutely. If possible though, buying a tube amp with a low impedance output is best for use with Grados, so as to not lose any bass extension. Unfortunately a lot of OTL tube amps will have a pretty high output impedance so if you're going to buy one to use with Grados, be sure to check this! Even my MPX3 which was made to use with Grados had 390uF output caps, and I was losing some bass. I upgraded to 560uF caps and rediscovered my 325s. Kept the same, sweet tube sound I loved, but recovered the bass extension I was losing.
  
 You shouldn't have a problem with the Mad Ear+ HD though, as it has both high/low impedance outputs. With the Vali however, you will undoubtedly lose some bass.


----------



## ThePianoMan

Thanks for all the replies! I'm going to the Chicago meet soon, and I know there will be a magni, and hopefully a vali to tryout. You guys rock! (Pun intended)


----------



## markm1

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, Frampton can play anything....dude can rock out when needed too.
> 
> He fly under the radar, so to speak....his live album decades ago is one of the best live albums ever....imo
> 
> ...


 
Off topic-but here's an album plug. 
  
After I saw Frampton last summer at Wolf Trap, I reaserached Farmpton and bought this -it's a 3 CD live recording. He does the entire Frampton Alive 30 years later-sounding even better-after all these years of honing his craft. But, the real plus is the thrid disc of new stuff. A lot of it is his material he's recording after the 70's and all of it is terrific.
  
I like a fair amount of classic rock, but I've never owned his music. Of course having been alive in the 70's I've heard the hits-but if you like blues rock in the vein of Neil Young, Clapton, etc. I give this 3 disc release a huge thumbs up. Great music. And, if he comes to your town and you like rock and blues at all-and honestly who owns a Grado who doesn't-I think he's one of the great blues rock guitarist still playing.....
  
  
  




  
  
*Track Listings*
   

*Disc: 1*1. Somethin's Happenin2. Doobie Wah3. Lines On My Face4. Show Me The Way5. It's A Plain Shame6. Wind Of Change7. Just The Time Of Year8. Penny For Your Thoughts9. All I Wanna Be (Is By Your Side)10. Baby, I Love Your Way11. (I Wanna) Go To The Sun12. Nowhere's Too Far13. (I'll Give You) Money*Disc: 2*1. Do You Feel Like I Do2. Shine On3. Jumpin Jack Flash4. While My Guitar Gently Weeps*Disc: 3*1. Asleep At The Wheel2. Restraint3. Float4. Boot It Up5. Double Nickels6. Vaudeville Nanna And The Banjolele7. Suite Liberté8. All I Wanna Be (Is By Your Side)9. Road To The Sun10. I Don't Need No Doctor11. Black Hole Sun12. Four Day Creep13. Off The Hook


----------



## joseph69

thepianoman said:


> Just curious but would you recommend Vali or Magni more for some 325is? I know Schiit recommends Vali for Grados, but I heard some modified T50s (ZMF) on a Lyr and I just didn't care for the combination (thought the magni sounded better with them) opinions?


 
 I use the M/M combo (USB) with my 325is's at my desktop, and really enjoy the sound.


----------



## elmoe

thepianoman said:


> Thanks for all the replies! I'm going to the Chicago meet soon, and I know there will be a magni, and hopefully a vali to tryout. You guys rock! (Pun intended)


 
  
 That's the best way really, try it out for yourself, pick what you like best.


----------



## jaywillin

check out the B/S/T forum


----------



## whirlwind

markm1 said:


> Off topic-but here's an album plug.
> 
> After I saw Frampton last summer at Wolf Trap, I reaserached Farmpton and bought this -it's a 3 CD live recording. He does the entire Frampton Alive 30 years later-sounding even better-after all these years of honing his craft. But, the real plus is the thrid disc of new stuff. A lot of it is his material he's recording after the 70's and all of it is terrific.
> 
> ...


 

 thanks a lot for this.....I will be picking it up


----------



## markm1

whirlwind said:


> thanks a lot for this.....I will be picking it up


 

 Cool-Amazon usually has some used copies pretty cheap unless you're a vinyl guy.


----------



## HPiper

markm1 said:


> Cool-Amazon usually has some used copies pretty cheap unless you're a vinyl guy.


 

 Might try Half-price.com (subset of Ebay) they often have some older stuff real cheap. I buy most of my cd there and often I order a 'like new' cd and actually get a brand new one (seal still on the case) so I like them.


----------



## whirlwind

Found it on amazon....$10....thanks
  
 Bought 2 Black Country Communion cds as well.


----------



## jaywillin

i might have pulled a newbie into the fold, ben, who i met at the nashville meet, and lives close by, just came by for a mini-meet
 he DUG the gs1000, so much so, he may buy them


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i might have pulled a newbie into the fold, ben, who i met at the nashville meet, and lives close by, just came by for a mini-meet
> he DUG the gs1000, so much so, he may buy them


 
 Can't wait too hear what you end up getting!!!
 Also can't believe I saw the MAD up for sale!
 I have a funny feeling your going to break out with some Stax!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Can't wait too hear what you end up getting!!!
> Also can't believe I saw the MAD up for sale!
> I have a funny feeling your going to break out with some Stax!


 

 nope, don't feel the stax, don't have any interest really
 and i pulled the ad for the mad


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> nope, don't feel the stax, don't have any interest really
> and i pulled the ad for the mad


 
 Oh, I didn't know…from what I get from you, you really love the MAD, good move for you then!
 I have no interest in the Stax either… a good friend of mine keeps telling me to go for the Stax, and I just tell him, I don't have any desire a all.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Oh, I didn't know…from what I get from you, you really love the MAD, good move for you then!
> I have no interest in the Stax either… a good friend of mine keeps telling me to go for the Stax, and I just tell him, I don't have any desire a all.


 

 i had just pulled it, a few minutes ago ,
 you know, once i sell the he500,  (if it sells) i may or may not sell the gs1000, who knows, no pm's on the gs as yet,


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i had just pulled it, a few minutes ago ,
> you know, once i sell the he500,  (if it sells) i may or may not sell the gs1000, who knows, no pm's on the gs as yet,


 
 My WA6 isn't getting any attention on either the forum/eBay.
 A guy on eBay offered me $500.00…I told him I'll keep it for that much.


----------



## JoeDoe

Well fellas, I have a confession: after the longest I've ever had a single headphone, the RS1s are gone. Shipped em out today. End of a very happy era!
  
 Not sure what to do... ya know, other than pick up the SennGrados,T90s, or wait patiently for the 325s I found for $170.


----------



## jaywillin

Shipped mine to markm1 today ,


----------



## HPiper

I feel like I am going the wrong way on a one-way street. Everybody here is selling everything and I am buying stuff. You all know something I don't?


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> I feel like I am going the wrong way on a one-way street. Everybody here is selling everything and I am buying stuff. You all know something I don't?


 
 I'm going in the same direction as you.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> I feel like I am going the wrong way on a one-way street. Everybody here is selling everything and I am buying stuff. You all know something I don't?


 

 nope, , not me anyway, i'm just downsizing , and fine tuning a bit


----------



## whirlwind

Head-fi can be a vicious circle....it can make you feel like a dog chasing its own tail


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> Shipped mine to markm1 today ,


 

 Can't wait! Maybe you'll get one of those new LCD-2 or do you still have the LCDX? I know you'll find something. Watch you end up with another RS1i


----------



## whirlwind

markm1 said:


> Can't wait! Maybe you'll get one of those new LCD-2 or do you still have the LCDX? I know you'll find something. Watch you end up with another RS1i


 
  
 You took those words right out of my mouth....at least ....someday


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> Can't wait! Maybe you'll get one of those new LCD-2 or do you still have the LCDX? I know you'll find something. Watch you end up with another RS1i


 

 no, i'm keeping the x, but i can highly recommend the newer lcd2 fazor or not, the newest version of the 2, which ben had last night
 was damn good !
 ending up back with the rs1i is a definite possibility after a little experimentation


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Head-fi can be a vicious circle....it can make you feel like a dog chasing its own tail


 

 no way , really ??? SHOCKING !!


----------



## markm1

whirlwind said:


> Found it on amazon....$10....thanks
> 
> Bought 2 Black Country Communion cds as well.


 
 Good call. Better than $15 plus $4 shipping. I buy a lot of CDs from Amazon.


----------



## HPiper

jaywillin said:


> no, i'm keeping the x, but i can highly recommend the newer lcd2 fazor or not, the newest version of the 2, which ben had last night
> was damn good !
> ending up back with the rs1i is a definite possibility after a little experimentation


 

 Well at least I did one thing right, got the new LCD2. I told you it was pretty darn good!
 You didn't happen to notice what amp he was using did you?


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> Well at least I did one thing right, got the new LCD2. I told you it was pretty darn good!
> You didn't happen to notice what amp he was using did you?


 

 he uses the the valhalla(1) it drives them just fine, last night, we were here at my house, and used the mad and the bryston,
 both outstanding.
 if you have the lyr, i think its better than the valhalla, at least the first val.
 i think you have to spend more to get something better than the lyr, have you gotten any upgraded tubes for it ??
 i'd try that first, its much cheaper than a new amp !


----------



## bassboysam

I am really loving my LCD2s. They are a rev1 and I have debated "upgrading" to the rev2 but all the reviews lead me to beleieve the I will prefer the Rev1 more. I wish I could do a side by side comparison. It seems the rev2 is a little brighter and more neutral which to me is not a good thing. I prefer headphones with lots of character. The LCD-3 is interesting to me I just doubt it is worth double the price of the LCD2. 

I was really impressed by how well my LD MKIII drove the LCD-2 but my favorite amp with the LCD-2 has been the Fiio A1 speaker amp. I really love how that combo sounds, lots of detail, beautiful bass and very very dynamic. If you can find an A1 i highly reccomend it.


----------



## jaywillin

bassboysam said:


> I am really loving my LCD2s. They are a rev1 and I have debated "upgrading" to the rev2 but all the reviews lead me to beleieve the I will prefer the Rev1 more. I wish I could do a side by side comparison. It seems the rev2 is a little brighter and more neutral which to me is not a good thing. I prefer headphones with lots of character. The LCD-3 is interesting to me I just doubt it is worth double the price of the LCD2.
> 
> I was really impressed by how well my LD MKIII drove the LCD-2 but my favorite amp with the LCD-2 has been the Fiio A1 speaker amp. I really love how that combo sounds, lots of detail, beautiful bass and very very dynamic. If you can find an A1 i highly reccomend it.


 

 i'm guess you're right on all counts there, the newer lcd2's are brighter than earlier ones, i had a lcd2.2 before i had the x, the ones from yesterday were indeed brighter , or i should be saying not as dark, none of them are bright lol (IMO)


----------



## HPiper

jaywillin said:


> he uses the the valhalla(1) it drives them just fine, last night, we were here at my house, and used the mad and the bryston,
> both outstanding.
> if you have the lyr, i think its better than the valhalla, at least the first val.
> i think you have to spend more to get something better than the lyr, have you gotten any upgraded tubes for it ??
> i'd try that first, its much cheaper than a new amp !


 

 No new tubes yet, I forgot which tubes you recommended? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I have two complete systems at home, I am wanting the amp for my 'other' system, what I call my bedroom system. So the other amp isn't to replace the Lyr, it is to replace this old workhorse, the LD Mk3.


----------



## markm1

With Jay's RS1i on the way, thinking of checking out a tube hybrid-investigating "tube sound"
  
*Option 1:* adding a LD1+ to my Adgard-2-maybe selling the Asgard later.
  
Pros: cheap, great reputation in terms of the synergy
cons: If I end up with a LCD, HE, etc., I'll end up needing buying something else. 
  
*Option 2-*selling my Asgard-2 and 225i helping to fund a LRY in the hopes of also using for a future LCD, HE, etc.
Pros-I'm set for an Ortho, gives me a tube hybird
Cons-not necessary in terms of power, more expensive
  
*Option 3-*I've been happy enough with my225i and Asgard-2. 
  
Pros-The RS1i is similar to the 225i. It can power some Orthos. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. Nothing else to buy
Cons-Not experiencing tube sound
  
  
  
*Option 4-*Purchase Mad Ear
  
Uh, just not going to happen right now when I can buy something much cheaper and/or that will be more versitile.
  
Thoughts? Would the LRY be overkill (wasteful $) if I don't ever get an Ortho/Plannar?
  
Btwn the two (LD1+ and LYR), is the synergy/sound comparable, is one preferable re: sound? 
  
Soliciting opinions.
  
Apprec!


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> With Jay's RS1i on the way, thinking of checking out a tube hybrid-investigating "tube sound"
> 
> *Option 1:* adding a LD1+ to my Adgard-2-maybe selling the Asgard later.
> 
> ...


 

 of you're choice, i'd start with option 1, but i think we talked about that,
 but i'll throw in another option, the schiit vali, its killer with the rs1, tube , and you don't have to worry about tubes if you don't want
 its cheap, and you could resale and get most of your money back !


----------



## HPiper

I have got to have the weirdest luck..I bid on some Mint GS1k yesterday and now today some Mint PS1k show up. Well I owe it to you guys to give you all a heads up, it is a 1 day auction so if you want them better get over there quick. Darn my luck, I can not believe it.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> I have got to have the weirdest luck..I bid on some Mint GS1k yesterday and now today some Mint PS1k show up. Well I owe it to you guys to give you all a heads up, it is a 1 day auction so if you want them better get over there quick. Darn my luck, I can not believe it.


 

 where ??


----------



## jaywillin

jaywillin said:


> where ??


 

 opps, see them on ebay


----------



## jaywillin

any video folks out there, i'm putting up my oppo 103 only a couple of months old,
 as awesome as it is, and it really is, i just don't used it very much, mostly it just processes my direcTV
 add going up in a few


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> of you're choice, i'd start with option 1, but i think we talked about that,
> but i'll throw in another option, the schiit vali, its killer with the rs1, tube , and you don't have to worry about tubes if you don't want
> its cheap, and you could resale and get most of your money back !


 

 Thanks as always Jay-that sounds like a great idea.


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> any video folks out there, i'm putting up my oppo 103 only a couple of months old,
> as awesome as it is, and it really is, i just don't used it very much, mostly it just processes my direcTV
> add going up in a few


 

 You don't stream your music files with it?


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> You don't stream your music files with it?


 

 stream from where ?? all my music is on the computer, and it goes through the wadia 121, it really is a fine piece of equipment
 i just don't use it like i thought i would


----------



## whirlwind

markm1 said:


> With Jay's RS1i on the way, thinking of checking out a tube hybrid-investigating "tube sound"
> 
> *Option 1:* adding a LD1+ to my Adgard-2-maybe selling the Asgard later.
> 
> ...


 

 I agree with jay....if just for Grados....then the LD1+ is a great performer for it's price...it won't break the bank rolling tubes, either and you can also roll opamps....lots of fun to be had for the price...great bang for your buck.
  
 Of course I am bias towards the Mad Ear and the synergy it creates with the RS1 is incredible......hell I am listening to my HD800 with the Mad Ear right now.....this amp is just plain killer


----------



## joseph69

Another pair of PS1K's on eBay, a bit more in price.
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-PS1000-Headband-Headphones-Silver-Black-EXCELLENT-CONDITION-/171350600265?pt=US_DJ_Monitoring_Headphones&hash=item27e54aaa49


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> stream from where ?? all my music is on the computer, and it goes through the wadia 121, it really is a fine piece of equipment
> i just don't use it like i thought i would


 

 I guess my system is a little different than most.  In computer audiophile terms, it's pretty basic.  I have a Drobo, which is a very cool Network Attached Storage (NAS) that has all my files.  I use an app on my cell phone, and control he BDP-103 from anywhere in the house.
  
 The Oppo is by far the best streaming device I've ever had.  I can't imagine going back without it.  And my King Crimson and Porcupine Tree DVD-A's are indescribably good through it.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> I guess my system is a little different than most.  In computer audiophile terms, it's pretty basic.  I have a Drobo, which is a very cool Network Attached Storage (NAS) that has all my files.  I use an app on my cell phone, and control he BDP-103 from anywhere in the house.
> 
> The Oppo is by far the best streaming device I've ever had.  I can't imagine going back without it.  And my King Crimson and Porcupine Tree DVD-A's are indescribably good through it.


 

 oh i meant it when i said it was awesome, but then you live with something everyday, and i just wasn't using it like i thought i would,
 i have a roku,i'll get a decent little bluray, hell i got one in the closet, i'll use the funds for headphone gear !!


----------



## Theogenes

swspiers said:


> And my King Crimson and Porcupine Tree DVD-A's are indescribably good through it.




A man of impeccable taste IMO


----------



## swspiers

theogenes said:


> A man of impeccable taste IMO




To be honest, they're the whole reason I got the Oppo. Streaming is the icing.


----------



## Theogenes

swspiers said:


> To be honest, they're the whole reason I got the Oppo. Streaming is the icing.



Ha! Awesome


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Another pair of PS1K's on eBay, a bit more in price.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-PS1000-Headband-Headphones-Silver-Black-EXCELLENT-CONDITION-/171350600265?pt=US_DJ_Monitoring_Headphones&hash=item27e54aaa49


I'll check out some PS1K's tomorrow at our Mpls. headphone meet. I'd love to step my hp game up a bit, but I'm almost broke from buying a new guitar amp today. Same girlfriend though.


----------



## jaywillin

the guy i sold my gs1ki's to might be selling his, i would mind trying to get them back before my gs1000's sell, and do a little shoot out, (he's the guy selling the cool ps1k's on the b/s/t forum now)
 oh, and a made an offer on another pair of gs1ki's on audiogon, that dude is considering it, he messaged back he really wanted to stay at his asking price


----------



## kvtaco17

bpcans said:


> I'll check out some PS1K's tomorrow at our Mpls. headphone meet. I'd love to step my hp game up a bit, but I'm almost broke from buying a new guitar amp today. Same girlfriend though.


 
 There will be plenty of fun stuff to check out!


----------



## swspiers

bpcans said:


> I'll check out some PS1K's tomorrow at our Mpls. headphone meet. I'd love to step my hp game up a bit, but I'm almost broke from buying a new guitar amp today. Same girlfriend though.


 

 And what guitar amp did you get?  Hmmmm......?


----------



## kvtaco17

swspiers said:


> And what guitar amp did you get?  Hmmmm......?


 
 There are 3 correct answers... and Fender, Marshall and VOX are probably it jk


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> I'll check out some PS1K's tomorrow at our Mpls. headphone meet. I'd love to step my hp game up a bit, but I'm almost broke from buying a new guitar amp today. Same girlfriend though.


 
 Lol! If you get the chance too definitely do so.
 Congratulations on the new guitar amp…and the same girlfriend!


----------



## swspiers

kvtaco17 said:


> There are 3 correct answers... and Fender, Marshall and VOX are probably it jk


 
 I can think of three more: Orange, Matamp, and Mesa Boogie.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> I can think of three more: Orange, Matamp, and Mesa Boogie.


 
  
  for christmas we gave my stepson the little orange micro something or other, the little battery powered practice/traveling amp, the stereo one, the two speaker one
 we almost got him the bigger hybrid little stack, the cube , for his "big present ?? or it may be the other way around


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> I can think of three more: Orange, Matamp, and Mesa Boogie.





Mmmmmatamp


----------



## bpcans

swspiers said:


> And what guitar amp did you get?  Hmmmm......?


Glad you asked. It's a new tweed Fender Eric Clapton Tremolux from Eddies Guitars in St. Louis. Kind of excited. Need to learn to play the guitar now I suppose.


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> Glad you asked. It's a new tweed Fender Eric Clapton Tremolux from Eddies Guitars in St. Louis. Kind of excited. Need to learn to play the guitar now I suppose.


 

 you could just sit and look at it all glassy eyed, and fondle it


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> for christmas we gave my stepson the little orange micro something or other, the little battery powered practice/traveling amp, the stereo one, the two speaker one
> we almost got him the bigger hybrid little stack, the cube , for his "big present ?? or it may be the other way around


It's cool to see young kids work on their inner rock star.


----------



## bpcans

swspiers said:


> And what guitar amp did you get?  Hmmmm......?


 Thanks guys. This'n looks like a good'n.


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> It's cool to see young kids work on their inner rock star.


 

 well, after he realized he wasn't going to get a football scholarship to bama, then he was going to be a rockstar, he can play pretty good
 but then i think he saw how hard it can be to start a band, and keep a band, and practice as a band, and not get any record deals after playing to free gigs at the community center, and finding out you have to pay to get studio time to cut a demo,
 he's decided he's going to do something easier, he's signed up in the early inlistment program to be a marine


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Lol! If you get the chance too definitely do so.
> Congratulations on the new guitar amp…and the same girlfriend!


I definitely will. The new amp I can learn how to use, not so with the gf. I can't get her to hate me as much most other women do.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> I definitely will. The new amp I can learn how to use, not so with the gf. I can't get her to hate me as much most other women do.


 
 Not yet!
 But in time...
  
 So you bought a guitar amp, but you don't know how to play?


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> you could just sit and look at it all glassy eyed, and fondle it


You mean glassy eyed because I smoked whatever that stuff was you sent me along with the Hendrix cd's?


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> well, after he realized he wasn't going to get a football scholarship to bama, then he was going to be a rockstar, he can play pretty good
> but then i think he saw how hard it can be to start a band, and keep a band, and practice as a band, and not get any record deals after playing to free gigs at the community center, and finding out you have to pay to get studio time to cut a demo,
> he's decided he's going to do something easier, he's signed up in the early inlistment program to be a marine


HOO-RAH! Outstanding!


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> You mean glassy eyed because I smoked whatever that stuff was you sent me along with the Hendrix cd's?


 

 if i sent you something to smoke, its would probably come with some dead or allman brother tunes ! but hey, thats just me


----------



## markm1

Grado Fan Club-otherwise known as Friday night's Grados men's support group or what guys will post with time on their hands and a couple of beverages


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Not yet!
> But in time...
> 
> So you bought a guitar amp, but you don't know how to play?


Hah! I've been playing, (badly), for over forty screwing years. Everything from Randy Rhodes to Wes Montgomery.


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> if i sent you something to smoke, its would probably come with some dead or allman brother tunes ! but hey, thats just me


Mustn't forget Joe Bonamassa, the patron guitar slinger for the Grado Fan Club thread .


----------



## Theogenes

jaywillin said:


> you could just sit and look at it all glassy eyed, and fondle it




For some reason, I feel like I should inspect any future gear I buy from you really closely for, uh, any little extra personal touch, Jay...


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Hah! I've been playing, (badly), for over forty screwing years. Everything from Randy Rhodes to Wes Montgomery.


 
 Practice make perfect!
 As long as you enjoy doing it, thats all that matters


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> if i sent you something to smoke, its would probably come with some dead or allman brother tunes ! but hey, thats just me


 
 Man.....I need to buy something from you, Jay.....how bout some G- cushions....you can stuff them full of....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


bpcans said:


> Mustn't forget Joe Bonamassa, the patron guitar slinger for the Grado Fan Club thread .


----------



## ThePianoMan

Not only does Jay have great prices, but he includes "special surprises" too! 

I'm guessing he doesn't get it back when he buys the headphones back!

And funny you guys mention guitar amps and girlfriends, because a lady friend of mind just purchased a guitar amp... Of course she studies classical guitar playing XD (we study at the same conservatory) probably why she tolerates my audio habit so well! (And my penchant for fancy vocal mics)


----------



## jaywillin

theogenes said:


> For some reason, I feel like I should inspect any future gear I buy from you really closely for, uh, any little extra personal touch, Jay...


 

 well, if it was 20-15 years ago, chances were pretty good you would have found something found something !


----------



## jaywillin

well, the audiogon gs1ki was a no go, the pair that i sold, that the guy i sold them to was thinking about letting them go, ain't
 jay struck out today ! (not really) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you see i'm wearing shades


----------



## jaywillin




----------



## kvtaco17

markm1 said:


> Grado Fan Club-otherwise known as Friday night's Grados men's support group or what guys will post with time on their hands and a couple of beverages


 
 HEY! I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM!


----------



## HPiper

kvtaco17 said:


> HEY! I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM!


 

 Hey we ALL have a problem or we wouldn't be here... this is stage one of rehab..


----------



## kvtaco17

hpiper said:


> Hey we ALL have a problem or we wouldn't be here... this is stage one of rehab..


 
 Don't need rehab... need RS1...


----------



## swspiers

bassboysam said:


> Mmmmmatamp


 

 Ha!
  
 I knew the ancient word would summon you back to the thread.  LOL!


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Ha!
> 
> I knew the ancient word would summon you back to the thread.  LOL!


 

 early to rise this AM ! my dogs wouldn't let me sleep, to it was grado time !


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> early to rise this AM ! my dogs wouldn't let me sleep, to it was grado time !


 
 My wife snores... I feel ya... lol


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> My wife snores... I feel ya... lol


 

 mine wife snofes like a freight train ! lol, and our little dog that sleeps in the bed with us, and i don't, and you'd think it'd be me, i'm on the somewhat "larger" size ! lol
  
 your meet, is today ?


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> mine wife snofes like a freight train ! lol, and our little dog that sleeps in the bed with us, and i don't, and you'd think it'd be me, i'm on the somewhat "larger" size ! lol
> 
> your meet, is today ?


 
  
 Yup! I'm just hanging out and drinking coffee until its time to head out... AD2000x on my head... It should be good.


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> Yup! I'm just hanging out and drinking coffee until its time to head out... AD2000x on my head... It should be good.


 

 and its at the the needle dr ?


----------



## whirlwind

How bout some Mule!


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> and its at the the needle dr ?


 
  
 Yessir!


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> Yessir!


 

 we'll expect a full report, and get some pics if you can pull your away from the gear !
 love some gear porn, yes, i have a problem !


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> we'll expect a full report, and get some pics if you can pull your away from the gear !
> love some gear porn, yes, i have a problem !


 
 Oh we'll have enough pics.


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> Oh we'll have enough pics.


 

 just had an offer on the oppo i'm selling, i'm inching closer to the ps1k's on the b/s/t forum !


----------



## whirlwind

Yeah....gear porn is great.


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> Ha!
> 
> I knew the ancient word would summon you back to the thread.  LOL!


 
  
  
 i've been more of a lurker lately.  New job keeps me too busy.


----------



## jaywillin

inching closer to the ps1k


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> inching closer to the ps1k


 
 Are you bidding on one of the pairs on eBay?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Are you bidding on one of the pairs on eBay?


 

 no, talking to the guy about the ones here


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Are you bidding on one of the pairs on eBay?


 

 but i just saw them, i just might though !!


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> no, talking to the guy about the ones here


 
 This pair on eBay has about 4hrs left, and theres only 1 bid for $850.00 with no reserve!
 I e-mailed the guy, and he is the original owner and their 1 month old.
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281355058920?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## bassboysam

have you guys seen this yet?


----------



## Theogenes

Nice video. Bushmills promo?


----------



## bassboysam

theogenes said:


> Nice video. Bushmills promo?




Parts of it was from tge original Bushmills promo but they had lots of extra footage so they put tgat together.


----------



## kvtaco17

I own RS1's... having a meet at a retailer is a bad idea... every year I get something new...


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> I own RS1's... having a meet at a retailer is a bad idea... every year I get something new...


 

 lol, i bet the dr. does some business ,
 i have some new headphones too


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> lol, i bet the dr. does some business ,
> i have some new headphones too


 

 Yeah?
  
 Also my K240 Sextett's arrived today!


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> Yeah?
> 
> Also my K240 Sextett's arrived today!


 

 one a pair of ps1k's !!


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> one a pair of ps1k's !!


 
 Nice! I spent a lot of time with the PS1000 today... The Glenn OTL was a big hit at the meet... kinda like it made everything sound good... (we had it running a porta pro... yes you can polish a turd jk) Or so everyone was saying... maybe they were just humoring me and my giant amp lol


----------



## bpcans

kvtaco17 said:


> Nice! I spent a lot of time with the PS1000 today... The Glenn OTL was a big hit at the meet... kinda like it made everything sound good... (we had it running a porta pro... yes you can polish a turd jk) Or so everyone was saying... maybe they were just humoring me and my giant amp lol


No humorous intent on my part, but that Glenn OTL sure did make me smile. I definitely want one.


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> Nice! I spent a lot of time with the PS1000 today... The Glenn OTL was a big hit at the meet... kinda like it made everything sound good... (we had it running a porta pro... yes you can polish a turd jk) Or so everyone was saying... maybe they were just humoring me and my giant amp lol


 

 i bet having the meet at the needle dr was a blast, plus it sounds likes there was some good gear there
  
 i seriouslt doubt i'm going to keep both the lcd x and the ps1k, which is kinda why i sold it so damn fast the first time
 then, after it sold so fast, it struck me, that i should have at least spent a little time with it, so, here i am again !


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> Yeah?
> 
> Also my K240 Sextett's arrived today!


 

 the only akg i've ever heard was the 551


----------



## kvtaco17

bpcans said:


> No humorous intent on my part, but that Glenn OTL sure did make me smile. I definitely want one.


 

 No I completely get it... I was watching the older gent with the long hair demoing that thing with the RS1's after he had just said he hated Grado's... about 10min into his demo he was smiling and looked genuinely happy... then he threw on the HD800's and was giddy. I could see the Sennheiser's were more his style BUT he went from hating Grado's to at least enjoying them with my amp for a little bit... It was interesting to say the least, it seemed like everyone had the same kind of experience with it.


----------



## bpcans

kvtaco17, I believe the gentleman was wearing the HD800's while listening to the left-right channel test, and he was so excited that he came across the room and grabbed me so I could listen too. The soundstage of the HD800's with the Glenn OTL amp was incredible.


----------



## kvtaco17

bpcans said:


> kvtaco17, I believe the gentleness was wearing the HD800's while listening to the left-right channel test, and he was so excited that he came across the room and grabbed me so I could listen too. The soundstage of the HD800's with the Glenn OTL amp was incredible.


 
 Yup that was part 2 of his demo... he started with your RS1's when I had them over there.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> one a pair of ps1k's !!


 
 Nice Jay, keep them for a while this time!


----------



## bpcans

kvtaco17 said:


> Yup that was part 2 of his demo... he started with your RS1's when I had them over there.


It's so cool to see peoples faces when they hear something that hits that audio nerve. Head bopping time.


----------



## joseph69

Glad too hear you guys had a good time at the meet today.
 Don't mean to change the subject, or de-rail the thread, but we pretty much talk about anything on this thread so…I am very close to purchasing a PS Audio Digital Link lll from Audiogon, but I'm wondering if anybody here has had any experience with this DAC, and also I mainly listen to 44.1 and this DAC doesn't play 44.1 it up samples I believe to 96…is this good/bad in my case?
 From what I tend to understand, up sampling is not a good thing, you really want what you put in to come out the same, correct? And I also know there is a lot of different opinions about this, but just wanted to ask you guys before making an offer. From what I've always understood PS Audio make very good components. Thanks.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Glad too hear you guys had a good time at the meet today.
> Don't mean to change the subject, or de-rail the thread, but we pretty much talk about anything on this thread so…I am very close to purchasing a PS Audio Digital Link lll from Audiogon, but I'm wondering if anybody here has had any experience with this DAC, and also I mainly listen to 44.1 and this DAC doesn't play 44.1 it up samples I believe to 96…is this good/bad in my case?
> From what I tend to understand, up sampling is not a good thing, you really want what you put in to come out the same, correct? And I also know there is a lot of different opinions about this, but just wanted to ask you guys before making an offer. From what I've always understood PS Audio make very good components. Thanks.


 

 well upsampling can be a good thing, my dac upsamples , "upsampled again this time to 32-bit/1.4MHz before the conversion to analog"
 from the audiostream review, there's a whole bunch more techo type explaining, my point being, "it just depends" sometimes its good !


----------



## MickeyVee

The PS Audio DL III is an amazing DAC.  I thought I needed an upgrade so sold it in January to get the Rega DAC and Naim DAC V1.  As much as I love my new DAC's, I'm really not sure that they are a huge upgrade.  Love the functionality of the Naim and that it does HiRez very well.  I think the Rega is more of a side grade.
 Anyway, go for it.. it's a lovely DAC.
  
 Quote:


joseph69 said:


>


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> well upsampling can be a good thing, my dac upsamples , "upsampled again this time to 32-bit/1.4MHz before the conversion to analog"
> from the audiostream review, there's a whole bunch more techo type explaining, my point being, "it just depends" sometimes its good !


 
  
  


mickeyvee said:


>


 
 Thanks for the replies/info from both of you on this DAC.
 After I listen to it and hear how it sounds, I may highly consider to send the DAC to Cullen Circuits for the upgrade…from what I've read it is very well worth it.


----------



## JoeDoe

bpcans said:


> It's so cool to see peoples faces when they hear something that hits that audio nerve. Head bopping time.




Agreed. It's hard to beat, especially when you turn someone onto a Grado. It's great watching their skepticism turn to amazement.

Btw here's a nice read that supports our cause nicely. 

http://m.policymic.com/articles/90361/what-beats-by-dre-are-actually-doing-to-your-ears?


----------



## HPiper

joseph69 said:


> Glad too hear you guys had a good time at the meet today.
> Don't mean to change the subject, or de-rail the thread, but we pretty much talk about anything on this thread so…I am very close to purchasing a PS Audio Digital Link lll from Audiogon, but I'm wondering if anybody here has had any experience with this DAC, and also I mainly listen to 44.1 and this DAC doesn't play 44.1 it up samples I believe to 96…is this good/bad in my case?
> From what I tend to understand, up sampling is not a good thing, you really want what you put in to come out the same, correct? And I also know there is a lot of different opinions about this, but just wanted to ask you guys before making an offer. From what I've always understood PS Audio make very good components. Thanks.


 

 Are you going to be using the USB input or something else.


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> Are you going to be using the USB input or something else.


 
 I'm going to use optical output >MBP.


----------



## bpcans

joedoe said:


> Agreed. It's hard to beat, especially when you turn someone onto a Grado. It's great watching their skepticism turn to amazement.
> 
> Btw here's a nice read that supports our cause nicely.
> 
> http://m.policymic.com/articles/90361/what-beats-by-dre-are-actually-doing-to-your-ears?


Thanks for the link JD.


----------



## bpcans

Hey audiophiles, which is the best file encoder to use when importing cd's into my iTunes music library, AAC, AIFF, or Apple Lossless? Thanks


----------



## JoeDoe

bpcans said:


> Hey audiophiles, which is the best file encoder to use when importing cd's into my iTunes music library, AAC, AIFF, or Apple Lossless? Thanks




Lossless for integrity's sake. Otherwise I'd just rip to mp3 320. Takes up less space, equally transparent (for 90% of the population) and easily played by just about everything.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Hey audiophiles, which is the best file encoder to use when importing cd's into my iTunes music library, AAC, AIFF, or Apple Lossless? Thanks


 
 (ALAC) Apple Lossless Audio Codec.


----------



## bpcans

joedoe said:


> Lossless for integrity's sake. Otherwise I'd just rip to mp3 320. Takes up less space, equally transparent (for 90% of the population) and easily played by just about everything.


*


joseph69 said:



			(ALAC) Apple Lossless Audio Codec.
		
Click to expand...

*Thanks guys. Going with the ALAC encoder for my complete CD collection of Richard Wagner's "Der Ring des Nibelungen".


----------



## markm1

Been looking at the LD tub rolling threads. Massive amount of information...where to start


----------



## whirlwind

kvtaco17 said:


> No I completely get it... I was watching the older gent with the long hair demoing that thing with the RS1's after he had just said he hated Grado's... about 10min into his demo he was smiling and looked genuinely happy... then he threw on the HD800's and was giddy. I could see the Sennheiser's were more his style BUT he went from hating Grado's to at least enjoying them with my amp for a little bit... It was interesting to say the least, it seemed like everyone had the same kind of experience with it.


 
 Well, when you first hear just how damn wide the HD800 soundstage is...it definitely is a wow, moment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


markm1 said:


> Been looking at the LD tub rolling threads. Massive amount of information...where to start


 
 Yeah, I know it is a huge thread......before reading the whole thing....maybe just ask a few questions to get started in the right direction.
  
 You can roll opamps too.
  
 Such a great little amp for the price.....and tube rolling is relatively cheap....as it gets pretty darn expensive with some amps.


----------



## markm1

whirlwind said:


> Well, when you first hear just how damn wide the HD800 soundstage is...it definitely is a wow, moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah-I can see there is a learning curve. Being a complete newbie/novice, I was expecting something like: OK_-here are the 5 or 10 tubes that we recommend to start with_....not gazillion options...doh! I just need to spend more time researching. I don't even know where to buy tubes! I gather eBay is prime source. But, everyone raves so much about LD1+-I feel like I need to at least check it out.


----------



## whirlwind

markm1 said:


> Yeah-I can see there is a learning curve. Being a complete newbie/novice, I was expecting something like: OK-here are the 5 or 10 tubes that we recommend to start with....not gazillion options...doh! I just need to spend more time researching. I don't even know where to buy tubes! I gather eBay is prime source. But, everyone raves so much about LD1+-I feel like I need to at least check it out.


 

 yeah, you can buy tubes on ebay, heck even here at the b/s/t forum.
  
 The LD1+ has a jumper inside of it  that you need to go into to change opamps...pretty simple really and all is in the directions.
  
 They can direct you to a few good tubes in the official thread, I am sure.
  
 It sounds great with Grados with stock tubes.......rolling you can just fine tune it to your liking more.


----------



## markm1

Just got Jay's RS1i last night and have spent just a few minutes for initial impressions.
  
 First off-I know I don't have "golden ears". A to B listening is frustrating to me and I think placebo and biases color my impressions.
  
 Second off-I was warned by Jay and others-the differences might not be as significant as one would think.
  
 I will need to spend more time. I am listening to CD's and my Asgard-2.
  
 The differences, indeed are more subtle than I thought even after being told so. Initially, I honestly heard little to no difference.  In fact, unless I immediately go from my 225i to the RS1i, I would be hard pressed to swear on a bible kind of thing to honestly state a significant different listen.
  
 First played,  Pink Floyd's animals.....recent 2009 remaster-I went back and forth a couple of times and finally felt like I heard more detail, but it was small enough to be within the margin of error.
  
 Then, I played some very abrasive, extreme heavy metal with what is known as black metal and death metal & doom characteristics. It's a new recording that I like but is super intense....but well done for the genre. The kind of music I cannot play around my wife-who will tell me I'm listening to "psycho music"
  
  
 This harsh metal while being fine on a stereo was a hard listen on my 225-as it's so forward and aggressive. The RS1 seemed to tame it a bit-maybe smoothen the edges and I listened to the entire CD. Less sibilant? Maybe.
  
 This morning, I'm listening to a jazz CD-McCoy Tyner's Enlightenment. It's a live recording from 1973 with piano, sax, bass, drums.  Again A to B listening. My impressions are that the RS1i sounds clearer-instrument separation perhaps. It also sounded a little louder.
  
 What I'm hearing reminds me of going from a so so recording to a good recording. Or listening to the same recording with a better DAC perhaps...everything seems clearer....like fog clearing from a pretty view. The view is the same view, but you can see it a little better.
  
 But again....kind of like comparing apples to apples.
  
 My impressions-me thinks-are highly subjective and may all be in my head!
  
 I found a review comparing the 325, RS2 and RS1 on  Goodcans.com.In it's conclusion it stated:
  


> But I want you non-audiophiles or budding audiophiles to take note again. To the casual listener, these headphones will sound virtually the same. Their sound is that close! *It is only with very careful listening to well recorded CD’s, (and one’s you are familiar with at that), that you can hear these slight differences......*That’s where the RS models come in. The wooden housing kind of warms things up a bit. The detail is still pretty much there, it just sounds a little bit more natural. Maybe like you’re in the third row rather than the first row? I have listened to quite a few CD’s with both the SR325’s and the RS-2’s, and to tell you the truth, with some recordings I prefer the RS-2’s and others I prefer the SR325’s. But if I didn’t have the two side by side to compare, I probably wouldn’t miss having the choice to make. In other words, they both sound pretty darn good with most of the recordings I listen to.


 
  
 My wife, who is a very casual music listener and thinks a lot of this audiophile stuff is silly (for instance, she would see no reason from upgrading from my decent shelf speakers to tower speakers because in her mind-the current system is perfectly fine) gave a quick listen to my Floyd and said,


> I hear no difference. Why did you spend the money?


 
  
 As I spend more time, I _think _I'm hearing a larger soundstage, and clarity and detail to some jazz feed from my Sonos system in Lossless through my HP rig. Sounds quite good-Sinatra, Brad Medhlau, Miles, Duke Ellington.
  
Finally-I want to be clear as often emails, etc. can be misconstrued, that I am proud to be an RS1i owner-part of a musical heritage-have no misgivings and I look at my RS1i as an investment into excellent sound even if the details require close scrutiny.


----------



## bpcans

markm1, great write up of your initial impressions of your new to you RS1i's. You'll be amazed at how much more delicate detail and realism you'll notice in familiar recordings. This was especially noticeable to me at lower volume levels. When you get into the 90's on the decibel meter you're not helping your ears at all.


----------



## whirlwind

markm1 said:


> Just got Jay's RS1i last night and have spent just a few minutes for initial impressions.
> 
> First off-I know I don't have "golden ears". A to B listening is frustrating to me and I think placebo and biases color my impressions.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I am not good at A/B comparing either.
  
 Listening to something for a few days or a week straight, then switching cans works *way* better for me, personally.
  
 I agree with everything that you are saying about the small differences in the cans.
  
 The RS1i  was all I ever really wanted in the Grado sound, as I stepped up the line...everything was better, but the same sound signature..the RS1i for me is beautiful......awesome guitar....which is the main reason that I like the Grado sound...pure and simple...all about the guitar for my preferred genre. The treble with the RS1i seemed tamed down and even more so with tubes.
  
 Great Grado sound...but tamed in a nice way...I think you will notice it more the longer you listen...I am sure of it.
  
 I just love the Grado sound, and I always will....that being said.....I have been reaching for them less and less the past few months.
  
 I may be getting closer to just getting a 325i and getting rid on my RS1i....just for the simple fact that it is not getting the head time that it deserves.
  
 I always liked the aggressive attack of the 325i....I just could not listen to it for really long session....but for short ones it was fantastiv....Angus Young, never sounded better.....lol
  
 I think that you will definitely like what the RS1i has to offer the more that you listen to it......it is an awesome phone, and deserves to be on your head, if you own it.


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> Been looking at the LD tub rolling threads. Massive amount of information...where to start


 

 uhhhhhhh, at the risk of being a smartass, at the beginning !! lol
 don't be overwhelmed, trying to get it perfect right out of the gate, just get one, kinda ask around, what's a good starter tube, get one
 then read and ask at your leisure , and enjoy some killer sound along the way !


----------



## hsubox

markm1 said:


> Been looking at the LD tub rolling threads. Massive amount of information...where to start


 
  
 Voshkods.


----------



## whirlwind

bpcans said:


> markm1, great write up of your initial impressions of your new to you RS1i's. You'll be amazed at how much more delicate detail and realism you'll notice in familiar recordings. This was especially noticeable to me at lower volume levels. When you get into the 90's on the decibel meter you're not helping your ears at all.


 
  
 I agree, they are superb at low level listening....just outstanding in this aspect...you seem to lose nothing with low volume


----------



## jaywillin

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> Just got Jay's RS1i last night and have spent just a few minutes for initial impressions.
> 
> First off-I know I don't have "golden ears". A to B listening is frustrating to me and I think placebo and biases color my impressions.
> 
> ...


 
  


 that was my exact experience , i'm an a/b'er, i'm pretty ADD, take a longer time for evaluating, and go longer and longer to listening without going back to the 225,
 don't worry bout the wife, mine just rolls her eye's at me , and think's i'm silly  or crazy, or both !


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> that was my exact experience , i'm an a/b'er, i'm pretty ADD, take a longer time for evaluating, and go longer and longer to listening without going back to the 225,
> don't worry bout the wife, mine just rolls her eye's at me , and think's i'm silly  or crazy, or both !


Your so right jay. As I get older I've come to believe that women actually need us for nothing more than comic relief.


----------



## whirlwind

bpcans said:


> Your so right jay. As I get older I've come to believe that women actually need us for nothing more than comic relief.


 
  
 +1......I pretty much provide that for my wife....without trying


----------



## sinnottj

markm1 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's a great, honest write up!
  
 I went on a Grado upgrade Journey myself over the last year, from my initial MS1i, through 225i, 325is, RS2 (buttoned) and eventually getting an RS1i. Eventually I sold the RS1i as, at the time, I felt the improvements over my MS1i weren't significant enough and I wanted the money to try some other cans. (I've also modded my MS1i a fair bit and it punches quite a bit above it's weight ... )
  
 However, the sound of those higher end Grados has haunted me since then and I've already started my climb back up the slope with another pair of 325is! Hopefully this will keep me happy for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (funnily enough, it actually seems to be a bigger step up from my MS1i than I even remember the RS1i being, but audio memory is notoriously poor, so ... )


----------



## HPiper

markm1 said:


> Just got Jay's RS1i last night and have spent just a few minutes for initial impressions.
> 
> First off-I know I don't have "golden ears". A to B listening is frustrating to me and I think placebo and biases color my impressions.
> 
> ...


 

 I have almost the same 2 headphones you do and I can tell you a couple of things. To hear the real differences between those two phones you need to listen to acoustic music, especially music with wooden instruments in it, guitar, violin, cello ect. If it has some vocals so much the better. The wooden cups of the RS really bring out the harmonics of acoustic instruments for some reason and a simpler mix allows you to really hear the increased clairity in the vocals. Main things I notice is with Jazz for example, the stand up bass has a lot more texture and tone to it, and drums the same thing, midrange is subtle but less grain there and in the treble also less grain. Unfortunately the 225i is a pretty good headphone in it's own right and as you noticed, the difference are for the most part, pretty subtle. Something like classical rock and there are hardly any at all.


----------



## sinnottj

I think an important lesson here is just how *good* the lower end Grados are


----------



## jaywillin

sinnottj said:


> I think an important lesson here is just how *good* the lower end Grados are


 

 yup!


----------



## markm1

hpiper said:


> I have almost the same 2 headphones you do and I can tell you a couple of things. To hear the real differences between those two phones you need to listen to acoustic music, especially music with wooden instruments in it, guitar, violin, cello ect. If it has some vocals so much the better. The wooden cups of the RS really bring out the harmonics of acoustic instruments for some reason and a simpler mix allows you to really hear the increased clairity in the vocals. Main things I notice is with Jazz for example, the stand up bass has a lot more texture and tone to it, and drums the same thing, midrange is subtle but less grain there and in the treble also less grain. Unfortunately the 225i is a pretty good headphone in it's own right and as you noticed, the difference are for the most part, pretty subtle. Something like classical rock and there are hardly any at all.


 

 Hey-thanks a bunch guys for weighing in! You make me feel part of a special club. And, the wife comments are pretty universal, I guess. No offense to my better half (and, she's much "better" than me), but she would be happy listening to a 1960's transistor radio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 HPiper, it's interesting you should mention acoustic music. So  much is oft mentioned about the guitar sound, but listening to a lot of 50's-60's post bop/modal, etc.....right now listening to the classic Cannon Ball Adderly-Something Else (typical of the kind of classic jazz I like).....I don't have the Audiophile knowledge/terminology,  but there is a quality and the word that I was thinking before your post was acoustics. Not so much anything I can define, but like listening to the same concert but in a theater w/ better acoustics. Something to do with tone.
  
 If it was just for my rock/metal/blues, I think the 225 is all I would have needed. Honestly, I love the stuff, but if you're listening to Zeppelin, The Who, Sabbath, The Sex Pistils, Nirvana-aggressive music-225/325 all the way. And, per Jay's suggestion about listening to one can for a while before going back-I've listened to several CD's today all on the RS1, and there just is a feeling even with metal which can be nuanced with good production-lots of great proggy heavy stuff out there-Opeth/Tool/Mars Volta and the like-it's just feels more refined...like there's more pleasure in the listening.


----------



## jimr101

Until you get to the ps1000 on the right amp then Wow!!!


----------



## bassboysam

I had the opposite experience with the RS1.  It was the only time trying a Grado where I really noticed a difference compared to the "lower end" Grados.  First time I heard them I actually said "whoa what a difference!"


----------



## jaywillin

jimr101 said:


> Until you get to the ps1000 on the right amp then Wow!!!


 

 i got another one coming jim!


----------



## JoeDoe

markm1 said:


> Been looking at the LD tub rolling threads. Massive amount of information...where to start




Shoot me a pm


----------



## Theogenes

In my limited experience listening to the RS1 at a meet, I actually found that while I liked them, I preferred a modified SR80 with maple cups more. YMMV, natch.


----------



## joseph69

jimr101 said:


> Until you get to the ps1000 on the right amp then Wow!!!


 
 IYO, what would be the right amp for the PS1K to get that WOW!
 Thanks.


----------



## 2525

Regarding the PS Audio DL3:
  
 It's a great DAC, I owned one that was modified by Cullen to a Stage 3.  The DAC had a nice open sound stage, voices really stood out.  The only downside to the DAC is that it's quite large.  I would recommended buying one that has been upgraded by Cullen, it really takes the DAC to a different level.


----------



## joseph69

2525 said:


> Regarding the PS Audio DL3:
> 
> It's a great DAC, I owned one that was modified by Cullen to a Stage 3.  The DAC had a nice open sound stage, voices really stood out.  The only downside to the DAC is that it's quite large.  I would recommended buying one that has been upgraded by Cullen, it really takes the DAC to a different level.


 
 Funny you just replied to my post…I just purchased the DLlll an hour ago from AudiogoN.
 I asked the salesman for the info on the stage 3 by Cullen, and he said he had no idea what I was talking about??? I would really like to send the unit to them for the stage 3 mod, which I've read nothing but great comments about it. Can you provide me with the information to go about the mod, or did you buy yours used and it was already modded by them?
 Thanks for your positive reply!


----------



## 2525

joseph69 said:


> Funny you just replied to my post…I just purchased the DLlll an hour ago from AudiogoN.
> I asked the salesman for the info on the stage 3 by Cullen, and he said he had no idea what I was talking about??? I would really like to send the unit to them for the stage 3 mod, which I've read nothing but great comments about it. Can you provide me with the information to go about the mod, or did you buy yours used and it was already modded by them?
> Thanks for your positive reply!


 
 I purchased mine used with the stage 3 mod already completed by Cullen Circuits. They no longer offer modification services for the PS audio DL3.  I believe it was $695 for the stage 3 upgrade, so it's probably not worth it to have it upgraded these days.  It's a great DAC as is, should provide many years of great music.  
  
 Are you going to try and get the matching headphone amp (PS Audio GCHA)?


----------



## Theogenes

2525 said:


> Regarding the PS Audio DL3:
> 
> It's a great DAC, I owned one that was modified by Cullen to a Stage 3.  The DAC had a nice open sound stage, voices really stood out.  The only downside to the DAC is that it's quite large.  I would recommended buying one that has been upgraded by Cullen, it really takes the DAC to a different level.


 
  
  


2525 said:


> I purchased mine used with the stage 3 mod already completed by Cullen Circuits. They no longer offer modification services for the PS audio DL3.  I believe it was $695 for the stage 3 upgrade, so it's probably not worth it to have it upgraded these days.  It's a great DAC as is, should provide many years of great music.
> 
> Are you going to try and get the matching headphone amp (PS Audio GCHA)?


 
  
 Btw, 2525: Welcome to Head-Fi! Sorry about your wallet


----------



## joseph69

2525 said:


> I purchased mine used with the stage 3 mod already completed by Cullen Circuits. They no longer offer modification services for the PS audio DL3.  I believe it was $695 for the stage 3 upgrade, so it's probably not worth it to have it upgraded these days.  It's a great DAC as is, should provide many years of great music.
> 
> Are you going to try and get the matching headphone amp (PS Audio GCHA)?


 
 Welcome to Head-Fi, didn't realize this was your 2nd post.
 I'm a bit disappointed to hear they don't offer the upgrade anymore I was very interested in doing this as soon as I received the Dllll,
 hopefully I like it better than my Meridian-203.
 I just purchased the WA6-S/E a couple of weeks ago after owning the WA6, and I love the way they sound so I'm set with an amp for now. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Douger333

I need to jump in here, a couple of things are going on with me now too...  I am getting the WOW with my PS1K's using a Van Alstine Transcendance 8+ preamp through a Musical Fidelity M1DAC
 that are mostly for my main system. I have most of the Grado's, SR60's, 225's,325's,RS1i's,PS500's and PS1K's as well as some other very nice hp's. I came across a posting from Tom Danley,
 a professional recording engineer and speaker builder. This was on my PC and I chose my SR60 because it already had the mini-jack. I  have modded them only by applying a little lead tape to the
 outside of the cups, and cutting the hole in the middle of the pads. The SR60 did not give much away to any of my pricier units: Denon 7000, HE500, Mad Dog and Alpha Dog...
 Amazing!


----------



## HPiper

Quick question, I just saw an amp for sale that I am not familiar with, it is called a Joseph Grado HPA-1. Looks like a nice solid state amp, any body know anything about this amp and how well it works esp with Grado headphones?


----------



## whirlwind

Somebody here, owns that amp.....I think parbaked use to own it and sold it and some cans to stacker, I believe.
  
 I could be wrong....but I am thinking that is the way it went.  I think he also got some HP headphones.
  
 Where has stacker, been ?  Is he all right ?


----------



## kvtaco17

hpiper said:


> Quick question, I just saw an amp for sale that I am not familiar with, it is called a Joseph Grado HPA-1. Looks like a nice solid state amp, any body know anything about this amp and how well it works esp with Grado headphones?


 
  
 I've tried the RA-1 a few times and never cared for it... its bright, edgy and feels inadequate. The HPA-1 is the same circuit but sounds less edgy and has better depth of sound from what I've read. I would try it! There are other options, a lot of them are cheaper... The AudioGD 11.32 is great and has a DAC too, if you want something warm sounding the 15.32 is an option. The Lyr is good with Grado's also, though it can be somewhat noisy depending on tubes. The Little Dot MK1+ is excellent for the money with the right tubes. All I can tell you about is the amps I've had and hopefully that helps. For a little more you have the WA6, MAD Ear HD, and the Glenn OTL (my current favorite)


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Somebody here, owns that amp.....I think parbaked use to own it and sold it and some cans to stacker, I believe.
> 
> I could be wrong....but I am thinking that is the way it went.  I think he also got some HP headphones.
> 
> Where has stacker, been ?  Is he all right ?


 

 i believe thats the story of the amps, and the hpa is supposed to be much better the ra-1
 i think i remember stacker saying he's been having to deal with crohn's ,


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> I've tried the RA-1 a few times and never cared for it... its bright, edgy and feels inadequate. The HPA-1 is the same circuit but sounds less edgy and has better depth of sound from what I've read. I would try it! There are other options, a lot of them are cheaper... The AudioGD 11.32 is great and has a DAC too, if you want something warm sounding the 15.32 is an option. The Lyr is good with Grado's also, though it can be somewhat noisy depending on tubes. The Little Dot MK1+ is excellent for the money with the right tubes. All I can tell you about is the amps I've had and hopefully that helps. For a little more you have the WA6, MAD Ear HD, and the Glenn OTL (my current favorite)


 

 i'm getting more and more curious about this glenn otl you speak of !!


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> i'm getting more and more curious about this glenn otl you speak of !!


I heard one this weekend and I can truly say it is one really sweet sounding amplifier.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Somebody here, owns that amp.....I think parbaked use to own it and sold it and some cans to stacker, I believe.
> 
> I could be wrong....but I am thinking that is the way it went.  I think he also got some HP headphones.
> 
> Where has stacker, been ?  Is he all right ?


 
 Thats right, *stacker45* does own the HPA-1.


----------



## jaywillin

if any of you guys use spotify, the newest version of   :     http://www.equalify.me/?page=main
  
 is much better, it has a 10 band equalizer, and it allows you to choose you sound card, so, you can have spotify processed by your dac, and a few other thing, and its free and works


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> if any of you guys use spotify, the newest version of   :     http://www.equalify.me/?page=main
> 
> is much better, it has a 10 band equalizer, and it allows you to choose you sound card, so, you can have spotify processed by your dac, and a few other thing, and its free and works


I'm using the Bitperfect software that Krutsch told me about. It syncs with my iTunes and gives a nice compliment to my files.


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> I'm using the Bitperfect software that Krutsch told me about. It syncs with my iTunes and gives a nice compliment to my files.


 

 i'm a windows, no itunes guy
 my actual files library is growning, but i do use spotify a lot, so this was a nice free improvement


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> i'm a windows, no itunes guy
> my actual files library is growning, but i do use spotify a lot, so this was a nice free improvement


 
 I've been thinking about jumping from Rhapsody for a while and was debating Spotify or MOG.
  
 I don't actually stream that much (other than my own music from on my network on a NAS), but I like checking out new music that I think I might want to buy or learn about, or sometimes listen to a genre spedific radio station. My 14 year old pop loving daughter uses it the most on her cell phone.
  
 The SQ on Rhapsody is pretty marginal (at best). I'll give Spotify another look.


----------



## Oteil

I loved MOG and tried Beats music for a couple months. Needless to say I canceled my Beats subscription. I hated the UI and they made extremely difficult to get to albums. Did Rdio for a couple of months as well, I liked it very much. I know they don't publish their bit rates and that is problem for some but I couldn't hear any artifacts and the site worked very smooth.


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> I've been thinking about jumping from Rhapsody for a while and was debating Spotify or MOG.
> 
> I don't actually stream that much (other than my own music from on my network on a NAS), but I like checking out new music that I think I might want to buy or learn about, or sometimes listen to a genre spedific radio station. My 14 year old pop loving daughter uses it the most on her cell phone.
> 
> The SQ on Rhapsody is pretty marginal (at best). I'll give Spotify another look.


 

 spotify's sound quality isn't too bad really, better than when i first got it, and the "unlimited" plan is $5, you don't get the mobile download feature, which i found i didn't really use when i had the "premium" plan $10
 and now, with the signal going through my dac, the sound is pretty dang good !


----------



## HPiper

I guess somebody really likes the HPA-1, it sold in less than 4 hours after going up...


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Something I have been enjoying again lately...I would even go as far as to call it a 'classic'...
  
 One of my auditioning albums...


----------



## JoeDoe

Killer album! Love me some Norah


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> i'm getting more and more curious about this glenn otl you speak of !!


 
 You need it!


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> You need it!


 

 how does one go about obtaining one ?


----------



## swspiers

thedreamthinker said:


> Something I have been enjoying again lately...I would even go as far as to call it a 'classic'...
> 
> One of my auditioning albums...





 +1  One of the few albums I consider to be both over-hyped and under-rated at the same time


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> spotify's sound quality isn't too bad really, better than when i first got it, and the "unlimited" plan is $5, you don't get the mobile download feature, which i found i didn't really use when i had the "premium" plan $10
> and now, with the signal going through my dac, the sound is pretty dang good !


 

 I'd probably get a mobile plan for my kid. Me, I'd just steam via my Sonos right through my speaker rig. Maybe listen thru my work PC here and there.


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> I'd probably get a mobile plan for my kid. Me, I'd just steam via my Sonos right through my speaker rig. Maybe listen thru my work PC here and there.


 

 you can put the mobile app on multiple devices, but you can only log into one at the time


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> how does one go about obtaining one ?


 
 You must contact 2359glenn I would start reading his thread...
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/600110/2359glenn-studio
  
 Its super friendly there... a lot like this Grado thread or the Little Dot tube rollers thread. You will fit right in.


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> You must contact 2359glenn I would start reading his thread...
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/600110/2359glenn-studio
> 
> Its super friendly there... a lot like this Grado thread or the Little Dot tube rollers thread. You will fit right in.


 

 i figured thats what you'd do


----------



## jimr101

Norah Jones comes on some really high quality vinyl also. She is a suporter of the high quality downloads on the new pono player. It might be a dirty word here being it's in competition with the sponsors of this site, but one way or another it should raise the demand for quality sound reproduction. Anyone heard any more on Pono since it came out.


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> i figured thats what you'd do


 

 Oh and I hope you like pizza...


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> Oh and I hope you like pizza...


 

 i've been know to enjoy a good pie, but ????


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> i've been know to enjoy a good pie, but ????


 
  
 Its a major topic in that thread... you will see.


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> Its a major topic in that thread... you will see.


 

 well hey, that can't be a bad thing !


----------



## jaywillin

The ps1k's have shipped


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> The ps1k's have shipped


 

 Awesome!


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> The ps1k's have shipped


 

 Wanna hear all 'bout it


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> you can put the mobile app on multiple devices, but you can only log into one at the time


 
 That's cool, I can live with that. She'll use it more than I will. I'm all about good sound. The daughter could care less-pop music-searching one song at a time on a cell phone, ear buds and she's lovin' life. I can't get her to sit down and listen on my dedicated system. An album? Who listens to those.....so 20th century!
  
_No thanks Dad, I'm good, I'll just listen on my cell phone.  Nah, I'm  busy.... going on the tread mill now to listen. _


----------



## jimr101

Nothing wrong with getting on the treadmill dad.


----------



## MLGrado

Grado upgrades all models to "E" series!!!
  
 What?  Am I late to the party or does anyone have any information on this??


----------



## CH23

mlgrado said:


> Grado upgrades all models to "E" series!!!
> 
> What?  Am I late to the party or does anyone have any information on this??




Where did you hear/read this?


----------



## Theogenes

Holy #$%^, he's right: http://gradolabs.com/
  
 Front page.


----------



## wormsdriver

http://www.gradolabs.com/
  
 doh!


----------



## Theogenes

From the RS1e blurb: "The new RS1e from Grado uses a different species of handcrafted mahogany from our previous models." 
  
 Elsewhere on the site: 
  


> Our Third Generation.
> 
> The Grado family makes exquisite headphones by hand in our Brooklyn facility. Each iteration of our products represents a significant step forward in sonic reproduction. Our  headphones have already been called "The finest electricity-to-sound transducer in the world". So how did we improve upon perfection?
> 
> ...


 
  
 RS1e, GS1000e, PS500e, and PS1000e are the only models I can see at the moment... Sneaky @ss Grado dropping this on us!!


----------



## wormsdriver

initial reaction from Gradoheads to the letter "e" after the model number:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Theogenes

wormsdriver said:


> initial reaction from Gradoheads to the letter "e" after the model number:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




  
 Ha!! I was just thinking the other day that somebody needed to make a gif of that... Now I'm super curious as to what the sound differences will be with the new e-series. If they're better, the used prices on the previous non-e models will drop, and these will become the new standard. If they're worse, the used prices on the previous models will jump pretty quickly. If they're like the "i" editions and apparently don't change much (don't know myself, just reporting what I've heard from others), then the prior models will probably dip a bit in price but not too much. 
  
 Color me particularly curious about the PS-500e and the GS-1000e...


----------



## kvtaco17

But I just got rs1's...


----------



## Theogenes

kvtaco17 said:


> But I just got rs1's...


 
  
 I was waiting for that... The inevitable downside to a surprise-attack product launch. 
  
 This thread was already averaging 30-50 posts per day... Gonna be interesting to see what happens when peeps hit their computers and then head to their local Grado dealers.


----------



## wormsdriver

theogenes said:


> Ha!! I was just thinking the other day that somebody needed to make a gif of that... Now I'm super curious as to what the sound differences will be with the new e-series. If they're better, the used prices on the previous non-e models will drop, and these will become the new standard. If they're worse, the used prices on the previous models will jump pretty quickly. If they're like the "i" editions and apparently don't change much (don't know myself, just reporting what I've heard from others), then the prior models will probably dip a bit in price but not too much.
> 
> Color me particularly curious about the PS-500e and the GS-1000e...


 
 I'm sure some people will say better, others will say worse, others will say it's all an evil plan by grado to sell more headphones, etc.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 I'm thinking they'll be better when it comes to graininess and/or distortion. Not sure what else they'll do(prestige series). I just traded my sr325 last week, great headphones but whenever i heard the graininess, it was driving me f#*$&ng mad!
  
  
 EDIT: DAMN! looks like the GS-1000e has a new 12 conductor cable!


----------



## ThePianoMan

The sight says every single model has been changed to an E. Apparently there's entirely new drivers for the headphones across the board. They aren't saying what the difference is besides a reconfigured voice coil and updated wire though (have they gone 3.5 with 6.3 adapters? Is grado finally joining the modern world?!) 
I just got an SR325is so I hope this change isn't big or I'll be a sad one. Still, I love them, so I won't complain!


----------



## wormsdriver

thepianoman said:


> The sight says every single model has been changed to an E. Apparently there's entirely new drivers for the headphones across the board. They aren't saying what the difference is besides a reconfigured voice coil and updated wire though (*have they gone 3.5 with 6.3 adapters?* Is grado finally joining the modern world?!)
> I just got an SR325is so I hope this change isn't big or I'll be a sad one. Still, I love them, so I won't complain!


 
 I think you're right! all of them say they include a "6.5mm Golden Adapter" (prestige and reference series anyways)


----------



## CJG888

Often, a facelift can be the result of a production engineering / cost cutting exercise, rather than a performance improvement. We'll have to wait and see....


Or maybe the old drivers just weren't available any more. The driver dimensions seem similar, though.

AFAIK, the old driver was a bought-in unit (to Grado's spec) which was then labour-intensively selected, matched and (in some cases) treated before use. This must be quite an expensive process. No idea about the new one, though...


----------



## CJG888

Meanwhile, I've received the Cocobolo cups from Yew Woodworks, and will be fitting them to my (old-style) SR225i when I have the time.


----------



## wormsdriver

cjg888 said:


> Meanwhile, I've received the Cocobolo cups from Yew Woodworks, and will be fitting them to my (old-style) SR225i when I have the time.


 
 did you get the full cups or just slip-ons? would you mind posting some pictures?
  
  
  
  
  
 EDIT: meanwhile back at Grado Labs website...


----------



## CJG888

The full cups, of course 

I'll post some pictures when I've fitted them. Will have to find some time to do so, though...


----------



## sinnottj

theogenes said:


> From the RS1e blurb: "The new RS1e from Grado uses a different species of handcrafted mahogany from our previous models."
> 
> Elsewhere on the site:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Looks like every model is now "e'd up":
  
 http://www.gradolabs.com/headphones/prestige-series
  
 Not sure I like the added 'e' on the buttons ...


----------



## CJG888

Are Alessandro making these changes too?


----------



## sinnottj

cjg888 said:


> Are Alessandro making these changes too?


 

 I'd expect so. I'm pretty sure Grado just produce the Alessandro Music Series for them, to their specifications. I doubt Alessandro actually do any of the production work themselves.
  
 If you look at the Alessandro web site, the pictures of the headphones are way out of date - they look like the original (pre i) versions of their Grado equivalents. However, every change to Grado models (e.g. differences in finish on the 325i cups) has made its way to the Alessandro version.


----------



## HPiper

I see you guys already know about the upgrade, or maybe sidegrade (time will tell). Odd thing is I don't see anyplace (other than Grado) mentioning the new line up at all. Even if you click the buy now button on Grado's own website what comes up is an 'i' version of the headphones. I think we need to have Joseph go over there and see whats up! What is with the 12 conductor cable, you have one driver, right...and so what are the 6 wires doing that 2 wires couldn't do. I would love to hear why they are using such a large cable with so many conductors in it.


----------



## sinnottj

My guess is that they've attempted to darken the sound a bit, in line with current trends. Boost the bass, tame the treble.
  
 From what we've seen with a couple of recent RS1i pictures posted, it looks like the drivers are seated a few mm forward, which will presumably bring the sound closer to what you get with (TTVJ) flat pads ...


----------



## bigbenrfan99

Where are you seeing this information about these new e models?  I can't find anything on Grado's website.


----------



## sinnottj

bigbenrfan99 said:


> Where are you seeing this information about these new e models?  I can't find anything on Grado's website.


 
  
 Only seems to be on the Grado USA website.
  
 This page lists the new Prestige 'e' models for me:
  
 http://www.gradolabs.com/headphones/prestige-series


----------



## bigbenrfan99

sinnottj said:


> Only seems to be on the Grado USA website.
> 
> This page lists the new Prestige 'e' models for me:
> 
> http://www.gradolabs.com/headphones/prestige-series


 
 I am looking on the US website, and I am seeing nothing.  Your link gave me a "404 Not Found" error.  I don't know what could be wrong, but it must be something on my end.


----------



## sinnottj

bigbenrfan99 said:


> I am looking on the US website, and I am seeing nothing.  Your link gave me a "404 Not Found" error.  I don't know what could be wrong, but it must be something on my end.


 

 Interesting!
  
 They must be making changes to the page, and I'm probably seeing a cached version (I'm in the UK.)


----------



## jezmoulton

do these sr225i's appear stretched out to you guys? they're on sale second hand for a great price, but i don't want them to be too loose!


----------



## sinnottj

jezmoulton said:


> do these sr225i's appear stretched out to you guys? they're on sale second hand for a great price, but i don't want them to be too loose!


 
  
 They do look stretched, but the process is 100% reversable. The headband is just a strip of spring steel under the black cover, and it can be adjusted very easily.
  
 In the documentation you get in the box, Grado actually tell you to stretch the headband so you get the best fit for you head!


----------



## jezmoulton

sinnottj said:


> They do look stretched, but the process is 100% reversable. The headband is just a strip of spring steel under the black cover, and it can be adjusted very easily.
> 
> In the documentation you get in the box, Grado actually tell you to stretch the headband so you get the best fit for you head!




so they will definately return to normal shape and stay there if i try and push them back in? i dont have a very wide head!


----------



## sinnottj

jezmoulton said:


> so they will definately return to normal shape and stay there if i try and push them back in? i dont have a very wide head!


 
  
 Yes, it's definitiely possible to bend the metal so that the clamp is tighter.
  
 You just need to be careful to bend it evenly so you retain the smooth curve. Take your time & do it incrementially, testing the fit as you go.


----------



## jezmoulton

thanks!


----------



## sinnottj

jezmoulton said:


> i don't have a very wide head, but by pushing them inwards the metal band will stay in a less wide position and not revert?


 

 You'll probably have to be quite firm -  rather than just pushing inwards, you might need to bend the headband quite far to get it back into shape, but it's definitely possible, I've done it myself!


----------



## sinnottj

jezmoulton said:


> thanks!


 

 No problem, happy to help.
  
 To be honest, they don't look _that _stretched, and you may find they fit OK (I have quite a thin head and find that Grados clamp quite firmly fresh out of the box)
  
 Another good thing to check (if this is your first used Grado) is that the cable isn't too twisted / kinked along the sections from the Y splitter to the earcups. A couple of light twists are normal, but a lot of twisitng is often a sign that the owner wasn't that careful with them and the cable might be a weak point.


----------



## kvtaco17

sinnottj said:


> My guess is that they've attempted to darken the sound a bit, in line with current trends. Boost the bass, tame the treble.
> 
> From what we've seen with a couple of recent RS1i pictures posted, it looks like the drivers are seated a few mm forward, which will presumably bring the sound closer to what you get with (TTVJ) flat pads ...


 
 It kinda does smooth them out (RS1) a bit... kinda somewhere between flats and L cushions. NOW it did make them slightly less comfortable, I ended up stretching out the headband a little more then I have with past Grado's and now its perfect. Another thing I tried was quarter modding S cushions and mounting them backwards on the cups and then shoe horning the L cushion over it... this made the overall sound thicker and less airy BUT it takes your ear off the edge of the driver... its different and reminds me of my old buttoned RS1's.With just the standard bowls, mine sound nearly then same as the previous non red driver RS1i... maybe with a touch less lower end BUT that's been improving. The red drivers also sound a tad different, slightly more refined in the treble area... the little bit of grain of the previous driver is almost completely gone. This is both bad and good... that grain gave the illusion of more texture but honestly its a very slight difference.
  
 God I missed having RS1's! The thick textured mids are glorious!


----------



## kvtaco17

jezmoulton said:


> so they will definately return to normal shape and stay there if i try and push them back in? i dont have a very wide head!


 
 You actually want a fairly loose fit... its the most comfortable that way. And the head band will bend and retain a shape with a bit of force, just don't grab and stretch or push them by the rod blocks.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> The ps1k's have shipped


 
  
 Cant wait to hear your impressions  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






mlgrado said:


> Grado upgrades all models to "E" series!!!
> 
> What?  Am I late to the party or does anyone have any information on this??


 





     OK......This could change my plans......RS1e.........I want to hear one !


----------



## whirlwind

sinnottj said:


> My guess is that they've attempted to darken the sound a bit, in line with current trends. Boost the bass, tame the treble.
> 
> From what we've seen with a couple of recent RS1i pictures posted, it looks like the drivers are seated a few mm forward, which will presumably bring the sound closer to what you get with (TTVJ) flat pads ...


 

 +1
  
 RS1e has my alittle giddy....thinking about listening to it.
  
 My RS1i has been getting less and less attention.....maybe this could change things a little.
  
 Cant wait for someone to report here with some hands on info and sound comparison.


----------



## kvtaco17

whirlwind said:


> +1
> 
> RS1e has my alittle giddy....thinking about listening to it.
> 
> ...


 
 I've contacted my local Grado dealer and will be auditioning them vs my current RS1 as soon as they get them!


----------



## jezmoulton

sinnottj said:


> No problem, happy to help.
> 
> To be honest, they don't look _that_ stretched, and you may find they fit OK (I have quite a thin head and find that Grados clamp quite firmly fresh out of the box)
> 
> Another good thing to check (if this is your first used Grado) is that the cable isn't too twisted / kinked along the sections from the Y splitter to the earcups. A couple of light twists are normal, but a lot of twisitng is often a sign that the owner wasn't that careful with them and the cable might be a weak point.


 thanks for the advice! ill definately look out for that... taking the risk of using gumtree andmgetting delivered for the £65 price!


----------



## elmoe

When are the "e" series due for release? Any additional official info on them?


----------



## kvtaco17

elmoe said:


> When are the "e" series due for release? Any additional official info on them?


 
 Nope not yet...


----------



## sinnottj

jezmoulton said:


> thanks for the advice! ill definately look out for that... taking the risk of using gumtree andmgetting delivered for the £65 price!


 

 That's a decent price!
  
 I've just seen the advert and from the full size picture, the cable looks to be in OK shape.
  
 If you like them, I recommend picking up some of the official Grado L Cushion ear pads, as they will give you the 'real' Grado sound.


----------



## whirlwind

kvtaco17 said:


> I've contacted my local Grado dealer and will be auditioning them vs my current RS1 as soon as they get them!


 

 Wonderful....even would maybe be interested in a 325e


----------



## markm1

jimr101 said:


> Nothing wrong with getting on the treadmill dad.


 





Actually, I'm kind  of your typical middle aged health nut and exercise all the time. Probably wasn't clear-but was trying to express a generational difference listening to music. My daughter (14) and her friends listen to songs-pop hits-the notion of sitting down and listening to an album is the last thing many of she and her friends would do. The idea of even buying an album by an artist she likes seems silly to her. The album as a one piece of music-an arc seems lost on the very young set....luckily there are young audiophiles to keep the art of the "album" alive....or so one can hope. My teenage years would have been incomplete for instance without "The Wall"...


----------



## kvtaco17

whirlwind said:


> Wonderful....even would maybe be interested in a 325e


 
 I can check those too, however I haven't heard the 325is in a long time so I'll have to go by memory.


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> But I just got rs1's...


 

 " just when you think you're out, they suck you back in!!"-- g. costanza
 i bet i'll be a selling something or two


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> " just when you think you're out, they suck you back in!!"-- g. costanza
> i bet i'll be a selling something or two


 

 I'm fortunately in a situation where I can exchange my new pair after auditioning the new cans...


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> I'm fortunately in a situation where I can exchange my new pair after auditioning the new cans...


 

 lucky dog


----------



## jezmoulton

sinnottj said:


> That's a decent price!
> 
> I've just seen the advert and from the full size picture, the cable looks to be in OK shape.
> 
> If you like them, I recommend picking up some of the official Grado L Cushion ear pads, as they will give you the 'real' Grado sound.




do official cushions really make that big a difference?


----------



## jaywillin

so what's up? did grado pull the updated info ? was it a teast ? a dream ??


----------



## elmoe

really really interested in 325e....


----------



## sinnottj

jezmoulton said:


> do official cushions really make that big a difference?


 

 You'd be surprised!


----------



## sinnottj

jaywillin said:


> so what's up? did grado pull the updated info ? was it a teast ? a dream ??


 
  
 I'm still able to see all the new stuff on the website ?!?
  
 Does this page work for anyone else:
  
 http://www.gradolabs.com/the-e-series


----------



## jaywillin

sinnottj said:


> I'm still able to see all the new stuff on the website ?!?
> 
> Does this page work for anyone else:
> 
> http://www.gradolabs.com/the-e-series


 

 not here, the "404 not found " rears its ugly head


----------



## sinnottj

jaywillin said:


> not here, the "404 not found " rears its ugly head


 

 Strange!
  
 Well, here's a sneak peak at what you're missing


----------



## jaywillin

sinnottj said:


> Strange!
> 
> Well, here's a sneak peak at what you're missing


 
  
 oh yeah, dangle it out there, like a carrot !! lol


----------



## swspiers

> " just when you think you're out, they suck you back in!!"-- g. costanza


 

 Actually, it's Michael Corleone, Godfather III.   Just saying'...


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Actually, it's Michael Corleone, Godfather III.   Just saying'...


 

 well yeah, but i was going for a little more humor,
  

  
 its all in the delivery !


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> well yeah, but i was going for a little more humor,
> 
> 
> 
> its all in the delivery !





 And, to be frank, better acting.  GF III kinda sucked    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Now, about those GS1K E's....


----------



## HPiper

Odd isn't it that some of us can access that page and others can't. Might be a scam, but if it is, it is a very elaborate one that took a lot of time and effort to put together..Joseph just needs to drive across town and go in and ask em, whats going on with this E series. They are either going to say, "What???" or "Yeah, what about them."  If it is real maybe he could give us an advance preview.


----------



## jaywillin

a lyr 2 page made it on to audio advisor  before it was ever acknowledged by schiit


----------



## bassboysam

sinnottj said:


> I'm still able to see all the new stuff on the website ?!?
> 
> Does this page work for anyone else:
> 
> http://www.gradolabs.com/the-e-series



 


works for me.


----------



## jaywillin

there be mischief afoot !


----------



## sinnottj

Something interesting I just spotted ....
  
 On the 'accessories' page, it has the different types of pad and lists the 'compatible' headphone models for each one:
  
 http://www.gradolabs.com/accessories/accessories
  
 SR225e is listed in the S Cushion section!
  
 Mistake, or another product change ... ?


----------



## moriez

Website works for me. Probably on Grado's end why some can't connect.
 Very interesting development those E-series. Was still undecided whether to go with RS2i or RS1i but now that plan's looks to be jammed. I'm seeing no other types but E-series on their website now by the way..


----------



## jaywillin

i just asked them on FB about the rumor running rampant on head-fi about the E series...........


----------



## sinnottj

The 4OurEars site has a banner about the new e series:
  
 http://www.4ourears.net/grado_headphones_s/1814.htm
  
 Officially launched on June 10th, it says!
  
 There must just be server/network issues causing the main site to be playing up for some people.


----------



## jaywillin

sinnottj said:


> The 4OurEars site has a banner about the new e series:
> 
> http://www.4ourears.net/grado_headphones_s/1814.htm
> 
> ...


 

 that wasn't there earlier this morning, i can see it !!
 but no details


----------



## markm1

Well, if it's true, it will be interesting to wait for some reviews and see how much of a true sonic difference there is in a new E series...I would be skeptical about going out and replacing what you already have....but who knows!


----------



## bassboysam

moriez said:


> Website works for me. Probably on Grado's end why some can't connect.
> 
> 
> Very interesting development those E-series. Was still undecided whether to go with RS2i or RS1i but now that plan's looks to be jammed. I'm seeing no other types but E-series on their website now by the way..



 


yes but I'm sure the dealers still have tons of i series headphones, which may even go on sale to make room for the Es.


----------



## bassboysam

markm1 said:


> Well, if it's true, it will be interesting to wait for some reviews and see how much of a true sonic difference there is in a new E series...I would be skeptical about going out and replacing what you already have....but who knows!



 


i imagine the differences will be very subtle, similar to the non-i and i series.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

sinnottj said:


> Strange!
> 
> Well, here's a sneak peak at what you're missing


 
  
*Initial reaction to the news:*
  

One reason i subconsciously like GRADOs, is because i don't have the feeling that I am missing out on anything new...but now that feeling is gone and my new SR325is is only a year old...
            -Thanks GRADO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

_mental note: _Putting an 'e' under the 'SR325'-Button is HIDeOUS - come on GRADO you can do better than that!



  

Why did they not change the gimbals to something less annoying?
  

- waiting for impressions -
  
 ....but also:
  

YEAH GRADO is also moving along the passage of time....


----------



## jaywillin

i'm going to go way out on a limb here and say, some will love the (e), some won't, some will like the the (i), and some will like the original, non improved.
 and some won't be able to tell, just a hunch though !


----------



## HPiper

All I have to go by are the 225 series, I had both the old style and the new i series at the same time. The i was definetly better IMO. I imagine the new E will be yet another step in the same direction, better bass both in quantity and more so in texture/details, and less distortion/grain in the mids and highs and the highs were slightly smoother. I was going to buy some GS1000's but I am glad this happened before I bought them. I would have been REAL mad if I bought some i's and then a week later these show up. I wonder what is going to happen with all the i series phones that all the dealers have in stock now....big sale maybe? I was noticing for the past several weeks that a lot of dealers were out of stock on a lot of the Grado models but I just chalked it up to increased demand. I guess they got some advanced notice?


----------



## markm1

bassboysam said:


> markm1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if it's true, it will be interesting to wait for some reviews and see how much of a true sonic difference there is in a new E series...I would be skeptical about going out and replacing what you already have....but who knows!
> ...


 
 I would think so. Of course, I say that having just bought my RS1i. If they are loved, they'll be some great "i" deals out there no doubt. It's gotta be tough competing with all the orthos out there in the same price range as the upper end Grados.


----------



## ThePianoMan

It seems to me based off the website that Grado might be addressing what some have denounced as shrieks highs and anemic bass perhaps? (Not my opinion, but others have expressed them) 
"Smooth highs, and powerful bass" are not words I've seen grado attach to their products before. Perhaps we will get phones more similar to the PS series? 

ALSO - I believe Grado is moving into the modern world by equipping their cans with 1/8 jacks, and offering a mini gold adaptor for 1/4? That's what appears in the website photos at least. Much more convenient than the floppy old converter! 
Slightly disappointed I just got my 325is, but we shall see if the change is big I guess!


----------



## bpcans

bigbenrfan99 said:


> I am looking on the US website, and I am seeing nothing.  Your link gave me a "404 Not Found" error.  I don't know what could be wrong, but it must be something on my end.


The link came right up on my iPhone 5s. It appears to be a dedicated Mobil web page.


----------



## joseph69

I;m going to contact Grado later being their new site says the PS1K's come in chrome or powder coated finish. I want to see what colors they offer in the powder coat finish, and ask if I can have them swap the cups on my PS's. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## bpcans

cjg888 said:


> Often, a facelift can be the result of a production engineering / cost cutting exercise, rather than a performance improvement. We'll have to wait and see....
> 
> 
> Or maybe the old drivers just weren't available any more. The driver dimensions seem similar, though.
> ...


Production and engineering costs have to be at the top of any companies "how can we stay in business" list. Compared to outfits like Sennheiser and Beyerdynamic Grado is like a fly to an elephant, minuscule v. gigantic, but somehow they keep going. I don't think they'd mess with that famous Grado house sound.


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> I;m going to contact Grado later being their new site says the PS1K's come in chrome or powder coated finish. I want to see what colors they offer in the powder coat finish, and ask if I can have them swap the cups on my PS's. I'll keep you guys posted.


Hot pink or baby blue? And while you've got them on the line could you get the complete rundown, the skinny, the racing form on the new "e" series hp's. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## hsubox

jaywillin said:


> i just asked them on FB about the rumor running rampant on head-fi about the E series...........


 
 I had pinged Jonathan on twitter earlier this morning. He told me to "ask again about it at 11:01a ET"... the page has gone live for me (barring a couple of broken links, lol). Might just be a DNS thing not propogating to you just yet.
  
 I'm glad they've finally updated their website! It was looking a little, erm, "vintage".


----------



## swspiers

With all of the exciting cans on the market over the past year, I think this refresh of the Grado line is well-timed.  Had I bought a pair in the past 6 months, probably not.
  
 In any case, I'm looking forward to reading a lot more Grado reviews and discussion in the near future!


----------



## elmoe

Who is going to order an SR325e? So I can PM you every day asking for impressions?


----------



## swspiers

elmoe said:


> Who is going to order an SR325e? So I can PM you every day asking for impressions?


 

 No PM-ing.  We all want to know!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elmoe

swspiers said:


> No PM-ing.  We all want to know!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
  
 Fair enough!


----------



## elmoe

On my Facebook just now:
  


> For the past few years, John Grado and the family have been working on the next generation of Grado Headphones. Today, we can finally share with you what we’ve been working on. We’re excited to introduce The e Series, the third generation of Grado. We’ve revisited every single component, surface, and material used in our headphones, and each has been optimized and upgraded for one purpose: Unparalleled dynamics and fidelity. There’s too much to say for this one post, so stay tuned for updates and on gradolabs.com as our new site (!) starts to roll out. You can find all The e Series information there. Today’s an exciting day for all of us! The Grado family couldn’t be happier to share it with you. Happy Listening!


 
  
 Website has changed also!


----------



## Oracle

Well I just placed an order for the PS500e from 4OurEars.com.  Even though I just bought the PS500 a little over a month ago from Woo Audio; I absolutely love this headphone and can't wait to do some comparing side by side plugged into my Asgard 2 / Bifrost uber.  With this purchase I will be selling my SR325is soon if anyone is interested.


----------



## elmoe

I was going to buy a DAC from audio-gd but I think I'm going to have to keep the money and buy a pair of new Grados... Now the question is, can I resist waiting and saving up for PS1000e or am i going to have to get a pair of SR325e....
  
 Decisions decisions


----------



## hsubox

oracle said:


> Well I just placed an order for the PS500e from 4OurEars.com.  Even though I just bought the PS500 a little over a month ago from Woo Audio; I absolutely love this headphone and can't wait to do some comparing side by side plugged into my Asgard 2 / Bifrost uber.  With this purchase I will be selling my SR325is soon if anyone is interested.


 
  
 Let me know if you hear any difference! This is my exact setup.
  
 I just got my PS500 a few months ago, too. Fortunately got a good discount, so I'm not upset at all (after all, they won't ever sound WORSE just because they aren't the newest).


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Hot pink or baby blue? And while you've got them on the line could you get the complete rundown, the skinny, the racing form on the new "e" series hp's. Inquiring minds want to know.


 
 Hot Pink for the R/driver and Baby Blue for the L/driver lol!
 Grado already e-mailed me and said the PS1K's only come in Chrome.
Hand-crafted mahogany tone-wood, clad with *powder coated or chrome plated* *aluminum*… doesn't that sound great? I guess what they mean to say is the PS500 is Powder Coated, and PS1K is Chrome…but it sounds like you have a choice for either, at least too me. I didn't ask any other questions about the (e) models…I am more than happy with my (i) models, that is until everyone starts saying what a difference between the models, then I'll be wanting too hear them, lol!!!


----------



## Oracle

hsubox said:


> Let me know if you hear any difference! This is my exact setup.
> 
> I just got my PS500 a few months ago, too. Fortunately got a good discount, so I'm not upset at all (after all, they won't ever sound WORSE just because they aren't the newest)


 
 I will report back when I receive them, I went with the standard free shipping so it will be 7 days.  I'm not expecting any night and day differences but the changes they've made with the smaller metal and wood hybrid air chamber and 1/8" jack make it better for taking on the road with me.  Which is what I was using the SR325is for.  So having both options with my favorite headphone sounded to sweet to pass up; I wonder if the serial numbers will start over?


----------



## winterandsummer

exciting news


  
 most interesting to me is the cable and this :

The RS1e has a 50mm dynamic transducer
The RS2e has a 44mm driver 

  
 both use to have 40mm driver right ?


  
 and ill add these :

  
GS1000e uses 50mm dynamic transducers 
  
PS1000e also has a new 50mm driver 
  
PS500e  newly redesigned 44mm speaker


----------



## elmoe

winterandsummer said:


> exciting news
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Now you made me curious about the RS-1e... This thread needs more eye candy:


----------



## joseph69

winterandsummer said:


> exciting news
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Why did you have to bring tho too my attention…now I'm finished!


----------



## kramer5150

Old timer checking back into this thread.... Looking forward to impressions!!
  
 The SR60i was a slight but noticeable improvement over the SR60... can't wait to sample the new "e" models.
  
 Happy listening


----------



## Duartisimo

*edit


----------



## Posam

Oh man, I should have actually gotten around to selling mine Grados before this announcement. Can't wait for more details. Looks like the same old pads this time around though which is unfortunate.


----------



## hsubox

oracle said:


> I will report back when I receive them, I went with the standard free shipping so it will be 7 days.  I'm not expecting any night and day differences but the changes they've made with the smaller metal and wood hybrid air chamber and 1/8" jack make it better for taking on the road with me.  Which is what I was using the SR325is for.  So having both options with my favorite headphone sounded to sweet to pass up; I wonder if the serial numbers will start over?


 
  
 Excellent. The PS500 is the headphone that I take on the road with me (I do a fair bit of traveling for work).
  
 I am a little sad that they went with the 1/8" plug, but mostly because I liked that the 1/4"-1/8" adapter took some stress off the jack. Heigh ho, I'm excited to see people's impressions on the new line.


----------



## Mr.Sneis

So far I am very skeptical of any real improvements in the "e" models.  Anyone else annoyed the the "e" placements on the cups/buttons?  Looks terribad!


----------



## jaywillin

i guess i can start clalling my gs1000's "vintage"


----------



## hsubox

mr.sneis said:


> So far I am very skeptical of any real improvements in the "e" models.  Anyone else annoyed the the "e" placements on the cups/buttons?  Looks terribad!


 
 You might be alone on that one, friend P


----------



## Mr.Sneis

Bahumbug,  color TV,  grumble grumble.


----------



## elmoe

mr.sneis said:


> So far I am very skeptical of any real improvements in the "e" models.  Anyone else annoyed the the "e" placements on the cups/buttons?  Looks terribad!


 
  
 Seems to me that they redesigned the drivers extensively so there is no doubt as to improvements. The "e" does look awful on the prestige serie buttons though. Then again I never liked buttons to begin with and I usually remove them.


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> i guess i can start clalling my gs1000's "vintage"


And my RS1's are now "classic".*


mr.sneis said:



			Bahumbug,  color TV,  grumble grumble.
		
Click to expand...

*Colour TV? What about movin' pictures and jet aeroplanes, wireless telegraphs and people living in space? Weird huh?


----------



## Sense

Hey Guys...been lurking here a few weeks and you guys helped me pick out my first pair of headphones...the 80i. 

Since I just got them last week...I called to see if I could swap them. The CSR put John Grado on the phone with me and he said that they have been shipping the new improvements for about 8 weeks under the "i" line. 

So anyone with who has new Grados with red drivers really has the "e" series. Some might not have gotten the new ones though...all depends on which were sent out. Apparently the box will have two red marker dots on the back if it's really the "e" series. 

He also said there wasn't a huge difference between the "e" and the "i" but who knows if that was just an attempt to keep people from sending back recent purchases that don't have the red drivers.


----------



## Mr.Sneis

Smooth...  Grado has done this for a while - there was a time when RS-1's were i's in disguise for a little bit for example.  I know because I had one, it sounded great!


----------



## fleasbaby

...well I guess that's what the mysterious red stuff on the drivers was.... Well, it was part of it anyway (the whole "e" upgrade...)


----------



## markm1

What makes sense to me...I will not be replacing the RS1i that I've had for just a few days....but out of curiosity...after a month or so....I'll just check in with an audio store I know and go in and audition the E series just for curiosity.


----------



## Aizura

elmoe said:


> Seems to me that they redesigned the drivers extensively so there is no doubt as to improvements.


 
 What makes you think that?


----------



## squallkiercosa




----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> " just when you think you're out, they suck you back in!!"-- g. costanza
> i bet i'll be a selling something or two


 
 LOL.....George....love that dude!
  


jaywillin said:


> i'm going to go way out on a limb here and say, some will love the (e), some won't, some will like the the (i), and some will like the original, non improved.
> and some won't be able to tell, just a hunch though !


 
 I would 100% agree with this.
  


joseph69 said:


> Why did you have to bring tho too my attention…now I'm finished!


 
 LOL!
  


winterandsummer said:


> exciting news
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Those 2 things are most interesting to me also.....not a fan of the 1/8"  plug though.
  
 Man, this thread is going to *EXPLODE!  *


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> LOL.....George....love that dude!
> 
> I would 100% agree with this.
> 
> ...


 

 oh its been buzzing today !!


----------



## joseph69

I'm going to have too take a look at the back of drivers on the PS1K's and see if their red, being their about 2 months old.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I'm going to have too take a look at the back of drivers on the PS1K's and see if their red, being their about 2 months old.


 

 i'll have to do that too, the ones i have coming are supposed to be a month old


----------



## whirlwind

Yeah, check that out guys....report back, Joseph.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i'll have to do that too, the ones i have coming are supposed to be a month old


 
 Mine are black.
 Are there any Grado fans out there who had, lets say an RS1i, (or what ever model) and sold them, and recently got an RS1i again in the past few weeks and noticed any differences?
 I'm would think there are plenty more Grados in stock that don't have the new drivers, I would think…unless Grado pulled them from stock, and replaced them…but then what would they do with the older ones???


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Mine are black.
> Are there any Grado fans out there who had, lets say an RS1i, (or what ever model) and sold them, and recently got an RS1i again in the past few weeks and noticed any differences?


 

 there's been one or two guys that posted they had rs1i's  red drivers , i can't remember who though


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> there's been one or two guys that posted they had rs1i's  red drivers , i can't remember who though


 
 I remember seeing the photos of them, but I can't remember either.
 My 80i's are silver…because I wiped the black paint off when I put them in the Vibrolabs Classic Cups, because the screen holes are much bigger and it looked cool. Anybody have them silver drivers? Just kidding, but I did remove the paint!!!


----------



## whirlwind

It is in the RS1 appreciation thread, guys.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> It is in the RS1 appreciation thread, guys.


 
 Yes it is, I just looked for them but, theres a lot of posts and I don't remember where about they were.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Yes it is, I just looked for them but, theres a lot of posts and I don't remember where about they were.


 
  like pg 73 or so...I think


----------



## ThePianoMan

I have SR325is #17481 and the drivers appear to be red (there's some red something inside there at least) and I got those in about a month and a half ago. I also actually auditioned the SR325 and an older (non-red) 325is. Assuming the one I have is actually an "e" (which would explain some of the differences I heard between all three) I can say this: not much is different. The 325 was clear, natural, etc. I found the 325is to be more aggressive and not as smooth, a harder sound. My current cans are somewhere in the middle. None of the sibilance I heard on the 325is, but better imaging and slightly more forward than the 325 (and more space to the sound?) 
That said, I only noticed differences when I had them all on a $3000 amp and was a/b them right next to each other. I chalked it up to slight production variances, because they all sounded so darn similar when it came down to it! I wouldn't be able to tell which was which if I didn't have them all here, I don't think.


----------



## bpcans

Just received my Turbelent Labs replacement headband for my Grado RS1i "classics". Loong Jin Yoong was super helpful, even after my initial order got lost somewhere between Singapore and Minnesota. The install was really easy. Now my "classics " are more comfortable and more stable on my noggin.


----------



## whirlwind

bpcans said:


> Just received my Turbelent Labs replacement headband for my Grado RS1i "classics". Loong Jin Yoong was super helpful, even after my initial order got lost somewhere between Singapore and Minnesota. The install was really easy. Now my "classics " are more comfortable and more stable on my noggin.


 

 Very nice.


----------



## Mr.Sneis

To make it simpler for everyone, here is a look at the physical differences on the RS-1e thanks to other members of the site.  Seems the pads may be different too.  Almost like they are going for performance more like flats and with slightly deeper cup?
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/444439/grado-rs1i-appreciation-thread/1080#post_10587238
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/444439/grado-rs1i-appreciation-thread/975#post_10420840


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> Very nice.


Thank you sir.


----------



## bigbenrfan99

thepianoman said:


> I have SR325is #17481 and the drivers appear to be red (there's some red something inside there at least) and I got those in about a month and a half ago. I also actually auditioned the SR325 and an older (non-red) 325is. Assuming the one I have is actually an "e" (which would explain some of the differences I heard between all three) I can say this: not much is different. The 325 was clear, natural, etc. I found the 325is to be more aggressive and not as smooth, a harder sound. My current cans are somewhere in the middle. None of the sibilance I heard on the 325is, but better imaging and slightly more forward than the 325 (and more space to the sound?)
> That said, I only noticed differences when I had them all on a $3000 amp and was a/b them right next to each other. I chalked it up to slight production variances, because they all sounded so darn similar when it came down to it! I wouldn't be able to tell which was which if I didn't have them all here, I don't think.


 
 This is strange.  I have serial number 17505 (assuming it is the number on the box), but I bought it used on ebay from a seller who bought it in January.  I'm not going to inspect the driver, but is it possible that I actually bought a SR325e, even though it was originally purchased 5 months ago?  I doubt it, since I definitely do hear occasional sibilance, but why would yours (with a lower serial number) be the newer version if mine is not?
  
 Anyway, thanks for your impressions.  Do you think the suspected e model is slightly less energetic and in-your-face than the is, since you said it was less aggressive?  If it is, I think I would actually prefer the is, despite the occasional sibilance.


----------



## ThePianoMan

I'd say it's less shrieky for sure. I don't really get any "ouch" factor sibilance. It's still pretty forward, grado sound though. I'm just going by the red drivers though, so who knows if the "official" e series will be similar or not. YMMV.


----------



## kvtaco17

kvtaco17 said:


> It kinda does smooth them out (RS1) a bit... kinda somewhere between flats and L cushions. NOW it did make them slightly less comfortable, I ended up stretching out the headband a little more then I have with past Grado's and now its perfect. Another thing I tried was quarter modding S cushions and mounting them backwards on the cups and then shoe horning the L cushion over it... this made the overall sound thicker and less airy BUT it takes your ear off the edge of the driver... its different and reminds me of my old buttoned RS1's.*With just the standard bowls, mine sound nearly then same as the previous non red driver RS1i... maybe with a touch less lower end BUT that's been improving. The red drivers also sound a tad different, slightly more refined in the treble area... the little bit of grain of the previous driver is almost completely gone. This is both bad and good... that grain gave the illusion of more texture but honestly its a very slight difference.*
> 
> God I missed having RS1's! The thick textured mids are glorious!


 
  
 Bam I knew the red drivers were different!
  
 They also appear to have 10 holes to vent vs 8 on the old drivers. Mine have been on constantly the last few days and seem to have arrived at their settled sound.
  
 They are smoother and have less grain then the previous RS1i, they also have slightly less bass, and seem slightly more forward (probably cuz the driver sticks out)


----------



## kvtaco17

whirlwind said:


> It is in the RS1 appreciation thread, guys.


 

 from the Grado Labs Facebook
  
Grado Labs We know that sometimes when you get something, the next day (sometimes literally) a new version comes out. Now, we haven’t had a new line up in years - but we still know that’s a bummer. So to avoid transition woes, we’ve slowly shipped The e Series as the ‘i’ for the last 2-3 months (minus the ‘e’ engraving). If you recently bought Grados and you have a red driver (look through the back), then that means you have an e Series headphone already!


----------



## jimr101

Open wide wallet E E E E E E E E Ehhh we come! !!


----------



## sling5s

I wonder how these are compared to the Turbulant drivers. Also drivers being closer to the ears, won't these sound more forward and yet less bright ( that is more warmer and thick)? Especially if you put flats on them. Which makes me wonder how one is supposed to flats on them when thr driver sticks out like that.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Just received my Turbelent Labs replacement headband for my Grado RS1i "classics". Loong Jin Yoong was super helpful, even after my initial order got lost somewhere between Singapore and Minnesota. The install was really easy. Now my "classics " are more comfortable and more stable on my noggin.


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






bpcans said:


> Just received my Turbelent Labs replacement headband for my Grado RS1i "classics". Loong Jin Yoong was super helpful, even after my initial order got lost somewhere between Singapore and Minnesota. The install was really easy. Now my "classics " are more comfortable and more stable on my noggin.



  


 Ver, very nice!!!
 The colors go really nice together!


----------



## joseph69

Listening too my old RS1i's right now.
 They sound real good!


----------



## gregorya

bpcans said:


> Just received my Turbelent Labs replacement headband for my Grado RS1i "classics". Loong Jin Yoong was super helpful, even after my initial order got lost somewhere between Singapore and Minnesota. The install was really easy. Now my "classics " are more comfortable and more stable on my noggin.





Very nice job installing the new headband... It looks great! I prefer the colour of that one with the wood. Looks comfy too...


----------



## HPiper

Certainly looks a LOT better than the stock headband! That is one area I think Grado could really improve on and it wouldn't cost an arm and a leg either.


----------



## HPiper

I had to dig my RS2i out and put them on this afternoon...


----------



## HPiper

You guys think there is going to be a glut of used Grado's hitting the market in the not too distant future?


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> You guys think there is going to be a glut of used Grado's hitting the market in the not too distant future?


 
 Of course, everybody is going to want the new models.
 You can hold me too this…I'll stick with what I've got.


----------



## thievesarmy

kvtaco17 said:


> from the Grado Labs Facebook
> 
> Grado Labs We know that sometimes when you get something, the next day (sometimes literally) a new version comes out. Now, we haven’t had a new line up in years - but we still know that’s a bummer. So to avoid transition woes, we’ve slowly shipped The e Series as the ‘i’ for the last 2-3 months (minus the ‘e’ engraving). If you recently bought Grados and you have a red driver (look through the back), then that means you have an e Series headphone already!


 
  
 I have red driver's on my SR80i's, just got them about a month ago. I had just a couple weeks before that gotten some 60i's on sale, which appear to be the previous generation. I haven't listened either of them a TON yet, but the 80's are clearly superior. Now knowing that it's an entirely new generation, I will have to spend some more time with them and see what differences I can pick out.


----------



## joseph69

thievesarmy said:


> I have red driver's on my SR80i's, just got them about a month ago. I had just a couple weeks before that gotten some 60i's on sale, which appear to be the previous generation. I haven't listened either of them a TON yet, but the 80's are clearly superior. Now knowing that it's an entirely new generation, I will have to spend some more time with them and see what differences I can pick out.


 
 But you're comparing 2 different models.


----------



## thievesarmy

joseph69 said:


> But you're comparing 2 different models.


 
  
 yes, I know… not exactly apples to apples, but it could still benefit previous gen. 60i owners considering an upgrade to the new 80e!


----------



## moriez

joseph69 said:


> hpiper said:
> 
> 
> > You guys think there is going to be a glut of used Grado's hitting the market in the not too distant future?
> ...


 
  
 Yeah right


----------



## HPiper

thievesarmy said:


> yes, I know… not exactly apples to apples, but it could still benefit previous gen. 60i owners considering an upgrade to the new 80e!


 

 I would like to see what you think even though they are two different models, they are very close to the same. Might get a bit of insight into the changes on the E series.


----------



## HPiper

moriez said:


> Yeah right


 

 Well it is Joseph you are talking about so I believe him, now if it were Jay I'd be rolling on the floor laughing for the next 15minutes.


----------



## bpcans

gregorya said:


> Very nice job installing the new headband... It looks great! I prefer the colour of that one with the wood. Looks comfy too...


*


hpiper said:



			Certainly looks a LOT better than the stock headband! That is one area I think Grado could really improve on and it wouldn't cost an arm and a leg either.
		
Click to expand...

*Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Of course, everybody is going to want the new models.
> You can hold me too this…I'll stick with what I've got.


Joseph, I'm sure they'll be some lemmings willing to try the new flavoured Cheerios, there always are. For me, I'm good until I get to try the new PS1Ke's, it's the only Grado that interests me right now. It's still the Grado's flagship and it looks like they retained the 1/4 inch jack on it too.


----------



## etnt

Wonder if the Alessandro range will be getting the e-treatment also?


----------



## elmoe

aizura said:


> What makes you think that?


 
  
 Different driver sizes implies a driver redesign, even if they're made to sound similar. Pads seem different also, which is going to impact the sound for sure.
  


thepianoman said:


> I have SR325is #17481 and the drivers appear to be red (there's some red something inside there at least) and I got those in about a month and a half ago. I also actually auditioned the SR325 and an older (non-red) 325is. Assuming the one I have is actually an "e" (which would explain some of the differences I heard between all three) I can say this: not much is different. The 325 was clear, natural, etc. I found the 325is to be more aggressive and not as smooth, a harder sound. My current cans are somewhere in the middle. None of the sibilance I heard on the 325is, but better imaging and slightly more forward than the 325 (and more space to the sound?)
> That said, I only noticed differences when I had them all on a $3000 amp and was a/b them right next to each other. I chalked it up to slight production variances, because they all sounded so darn similar when it came down to it! I wouldn't be able to tell which was which if I didn't have them all here, I don't think.


  
  
 That's a rare opinion - usually people find the old SR325 to be the most treble heavy, in-your-face model, and the SR325i to be smoother in the high end and less forward due to the larger cup design. Did you compare them with the same pads on all 3?


----------



## whirlwind

bpcans said:


> Joseph, I'm sure they'll be some lemmings willing to try the new flavoured Cheerios, there always are. For me, I'm good until I get to try the new PS1Ke's, it's the only Grado that interests me right now. It's still the Grado's flagship and it looks like they retained the 1/4 inch jack on it too.


 
 Yeah, It would really be a big mistake to put the small headphone jack on your flagship....I can't vision many people listening to that thru there iphone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 At least now we know why those red drivers started to show up.....pretty simple, if you have the red driver, you have the e series.
  
 This could possibly make it very possible to get some great prices on some older Grados, as Gradoheads will be going after the new FOTM
  
 Should make for some great times around here.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I really do wish they would give you a choice on what size jack plug you wanted...at least starting with the R series


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, It would really be a big mistake to put the small headphone jack on your flagship....I can't vision many people listening to that thru there iphone
> 
> At least now we know why those red drivers started to show up.....pretty simple, if you have the red driver, you have the e series.
> 
> ...


WW, I could see entertaining the idea of getting some GS1ki's, if the price is on the friendly side don't cha know. Anything less than a 1/4 inch jack on a full size can seems redonkulus to me, but the smaller ones must work if Grado is changing over to them.


----------



## whirlwind

bpcans said:


> WW, I could see entertaining the idea of getting some GS1ki's, if the price is on the friendly side don't cha know.


 

 Yes, and I am assuming you should be able to get a better deal than normal on the I series


----------



## elmoe

Yea they shouldn't have changed the plugs on SR325 and beyond, seeing how most people spending that kind of money usually have a desktop amp...


----------



## whirlwind

elmoe said:


> Yea they shouldn't have changed the plugs on SR325 and beyond, seeing how most people spending that kind of money usually have a desktop amp...


 

 Agreed, I really don't want to have to put a 1/4" adapter on a 1/8" plug to use my desktop amp  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I mean, it will work just fine...but why 
  
 I know people do use hi end cans from portable rigs and their iphones....but that number has to low compared to desktop rigs....don't you think.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> Well it is Joseph you are talking about so I believe him, now if it were Jay I'd be rolling on the floor laughing for the next 15minutes.


 

 hey ! i resemble that remark !!


----------



## elmoe

whirlwind said:


> Agreed, I really don't want to have to put a 1/4" adapter on a 1/8" plug to use my desktop amp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, and also I think starting from the SR325, Grados aren't really all that portable... The SR325 is too heavy/bulky, and the RS line and beyond are just too expensive to carry with you everywhere. I can understand them putting the smaller plugs on SR60/80/125 and even 225 since its still plastic and lightweight even though it starts getting expensive, but anything beyond that is a bad move in my opinion.
  
 I'm a huge Grado fan and personally I wouldn't even use the sr60s on the go... They are just too bulky, I'd rather have a decent pair of IEMs, not to mention Grados are open and leak sound like crazy.


----------



## HPiper

One more vote for 1/4 inch jacks on Grado's from 325 on upward. I hate those flimsy little jacks.


----------



## fleasbaby

etnt said:


> Wonder if the Alessandro range will be getting the e-treatment also?


 

 ...good question!


----------



## bassboysam

is the 1/4 inch adapter the kind the screws on? if so then I don't mind. My Denons and Audio-Technicas both use those and I don't notice the adapters at all when in need to use them. if it is the lame 1/4 inch adapter the Grado currently provides with the 60/80/125 then that's totally lame.

while I'm curious to try the new E series but I doubt I'll be purchasing them since I have spent way too much on headphones in the last year or so. I would like to give the new pads a try thought.


----------



## kvtaco17

Lame Grado non screw on adapter is lame and currently on da E series... To me its not a big deal... I actually don't really notice it.


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> Lame Grado non screw on adapter is lame and currently on da E series... To me its not a big deal... I actually don't really notice it.



So your rs1i has the 3.5mm plug ?


----------



## joseph69

moriez said:


> Yeah right


 
 No really, I've spent enough on headphones already, and have 4 pairs, which is too many for me, plus I'm very satisfied with what I have. It will be hard of course, and I would like too hear them to see if theres any differences, but thats about it.


----------



## joseph69

I thought it was the other way around, and Grado put 1/4" adapters on all of the models, didn't realize they put 1/8" on most of them.


----------



## kvtaco17

SI jay.. Si


----------



## ThePianoMan

elmoe said:


> Different driver sizes implies a driver redesign, even if they're made to sound similar. Pads seem different also, which is going to impact the sound for sure.




Well I can't speak as to how broken in each of the cans were. I believe the 325 was very and the 325is I listened to had had very little listen time. My own pair certainly opened up and smoothed out a TON after burn-in. Still is even now!


----------



## ThePianoMan

Am I the only one who uses the 325 as a portable? I'll go hide my face now...


----------



## kvtaco17

I take my ps500's out of town and on walks with me... Also fishing...


----------



## Oracle

thepianoman said:


> Am I the only one who uses the 325 as a portable? I'll go hide my face now...


 
 No, I use mine as a portable as well, but I don't listen very loud so it's not a big deal.


----------



## Duartisimo

*edit


----------



## jimr101

The plug is one thing, but I sure hope they keep the heavier cable on the higher end cans.


----------



## HPiper

joseph69 said:


> No really, I've spent enough on headphones already, and have 4 pairs, which is too many for me, plus I'm very satisfied with what I have. It will be hard of course, and I would like too hear them to see if theres any differences, but thats about it.


 

 Just a frivolous question, but couldn't you just drive/bus over there and audition some, or don't they have a listening room?  Bottlehead here near where I live have a huge listening room with all their products set up for you to audition, just have to call for an appointment so they know you are coming.


----------



## HPiper

jimr101 said:


> The plug is one thing, but I sure hope they keep the heavier cable on the higher end cans.


 

 You should be real happy, not only did they keep the heavier cable, they made it even HEAVIER. Now the top models have a 12c cable going to them. Why you need 12 conductors I don't know but they know better than I do what sounds good or not.


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> Just a frivolous question, but couldn't you just drive/bus over there and audition some, or don't they have a listening room?  Bottlehead here near where I live have a huge listening room with all their products set up for you to audition, just have to call for an appointment so they know you are coming.


 
 Grado is just the factory only…no listening rooms, you must go to an authorized dealer.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

thepianoman said:


> I have SR325is #17481 and the drivers appear to be red (there's some red something inside there at least) and I got those in about a month and a half ago. I also actually auditioned the SR325 and an older (non-red) 325is. Assuming the one I have is actually an "e" (which would explain some of the differences I heard between all three) I can say this: not much is different. The 325 was clear, natural, etc. I found the 325is to be more aggressive and not as smooth, a harder sound. My current cans are somewhere in the middle. None of the sibilance I heard on the 325is, but better imaging and slightly more forward than the 325 (and more space to the sound?)
> That said, I only noticed differences when I had them all on a $3000 amp and was a/b them right next to each other. I chalked it up to slight production variances, because they all sounded so darn similar when it came down to it! I wouldn't be able to tell which was which if I didn't have them all here, I don't think.


 
  
 From GRADO's FaceBook page (in case it hasn't explicitly been mentioned):
  
_''We know that sometimes when you get something, the next day (sometimes literally) a new version comes out. Now, we haven’t had a new line up in years - but we still know that’s a bummer. So to avoid transition woes, we’ve slowly shipped The e Series as the ‘i’ for the last 2-3 months (minus the ‘e’ engraving). If you recently bought Grados and you have a red driver (look through the back), then that means you have an e Series headphone already! ''_
  
 nice of them....sadly still wasn't in the right time span....


----------



## jaywillin

my ps1k's are out for delivery


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> my ps1k's are out for delivery


 
 Nice, can't wait either!
  I'm supposed to receive the PS Audio DLlll tomorrow, so I know how you feel!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Nice, can't wait either!
> I'm supposed to receive the PS Audio DLlll tomorrow, so I know how you feel!


 

 ps audio makes some NICE stuff
 they have a new dac/amp piece, the sprout? retails for $799
 my guess is it'll be pretty good


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> ps audio makes some NICE stuff
> they have a new dac/amp piece, the sprout? retails for $799
> my guess is it'll be pretty good


 
 Thanks for the info, I'll check it out.
 Hope I like this DAC more than the Meridian-203, not that I don't like my Meridian, but I want to see if I'm missing out on anything, and as far as the DACiTx, I liked the Meridian much more, so I'll see.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

thepianoman said:


> Am I the only one who uses the 325 as a portable? I'll go hide my face now...


 
  
 Tried it on several occasions...and my findings were:
  

Was only useful in very quiet places...(park at night, looking at the moon - listening to _'Shoot The Moon' by Norah Jones_)
                     - useless in big and busy cities like Paris, Madrid, Shanghai, Beijing, New York, London....
  

Great fashion statement / will get you looks (= girls/guys?)
                     - But not as nice as a RS1i
  

Bragging rights when saying that you are using headphones 'handmade in Brooklyn, NY'
                    - can make you sound like a pretentious do*chebag
  

Bragging rights because you can mention the 'local' price of the GRADO
                   - 'these headphones cost $700 here'
  
 ....generally don't do it...only if i want to feel special that day...


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Thanks for the info, I'll check it out.
> Hope I like this DAC more than the Meridian-203, not that I don't like my Meridian, but I want to see if I'm missing out on anything, and as far as the DACiTx, I liked the Meridian much more, so I'll see.


 

 i'm guessing you like this one, but then again, i thought you'd like the dacIT too


----------



## orangecr

Looking forward for impressions on the GS1000e. 
I see the rs1e, gs1ke and the ps1ke are the ones with more significant changes.


----------



## Mr.Sneis

hpiper said:


> You should be real happy, not only did they keep the heavier cable, they made it even HEAVIER. Now the top models have a 12c cable going to them. Why you need 12 conductors I don't know but they know better than I do what sounds good or not.


 
  
 LOL is this for real??  I like the fact that there are 6+ conductors but that damn cable is too heavy and too short.


----------



## thievesarmy

ok, a little confusion here…
  
 Did the SR60i & 80i's come with a quarter-inch / 6.35 mm plug? Both my 60i's (which have silver drivers) and my 80i's (which have RED drivers and are supposed to be the new generation, even though they're designated as "i") have eighth-inch mini plugs, with quarter-inch adapters on them. 
  
 Thanks for anyone that can clarify


----------



## jaywillin

the ps1k's have arrived !


----------



## gregorya

thievesarmy said:


> ok, a little confusion here…
> 
> Did the SR60i & 80i's come with a quarter-inch / 6.35 mm plug? Both my 60i's (which have silver drivers) and my 80i's (which have RED drivers and are supposed to be the new generation, even though they're designated as "i") have eighth-inch mini plugs, with quarter-inch adapters on them.
> 
> Thanks for anyone that can clarify


 
 The 60i/80i both came with the 1/8" plug with the 1/4" adapter... the new "e" versions do as well. The significant change is that all of their phones now come this way, with the exception of the 2 highest models.


----------



## poemichan

I'll just pretend I didnt hear about these new "e" series and continue my life as normal.....

 (huddles in the corner of the room, cries deeply)


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> the ps1k's have arrived !


Rock on jaywillin!


----------



## hsubox

poemichan said:


> I'll just pretend I didnt hear about these new "e" series and continue my life as normal.....
> 
> (huddles in the corner of the room, cries deeply)


 
  
 Haha, i wouldn't sweat it. All of the Grados that have come before the 'e' cans have sounded great.


----------



## whirlwind

elmoe said:


> Yes, and also I think starting from the SR325, Grados aren't really all that portable... The SR325 is too heavy/bulky, and the RS line and beyond are just too expensive to carry with you everywhere. I can understand them putting the smaller plugs on SR60/80/125 and even 225 since its still plastic and lightweight even though it starts getting expensive, but anything beyond that is a bad move in my opinion.
> 
> I'm a huge Grado fan and personally I wouldn't even use the sr60s on the go... They are just too bulky, I'd rather have a decent pair of IEMs, not to mention Grados are open and leak sound like crazy.


 
  
  


hsubox said:


> Haha, i wouldn't sweat it. All of the Grados that have come before the 'e' cans have sounded great.


 

 Yeah....I have never stuck a Grado on my head that was not fun and full of PRaT
  
 I don't really believe they make a model that I would not enjoy.


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> Rock on jaywillin!


 

 with pleasure !!


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> the ps1k's have arrived !


 
 Alright, congratulations…again!
 Keep them for a little while longer this time, and let us know what you think.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Alright, congratulations…again!
> Keep them for a little while longer this time, and let us know what you think.


 

 +1


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> Rock on jaywillin!


 
  
  


joseph69 said:


> Alright, congratulations…again!
> Keep them for a little while longer this time, and let us know what you think.


 
  
 thank you gents !!
 i will definitely keep them longer, i may even keep them period,  somebody has expressed an interest in the pk1ks,
 but, i will take my time, whichever i keep, the x or the ps, i'm pretty sure it'll be around a long time !


----------



## Sense

I bought the 80i because of the mini jack. Everything I own has the mini jack. 

If I knew that they were all getting mini jacks just two weeks after I placed my order I would have waited and gotten the 500e.


----------



## joseph69

sense said:


> I bought the 80i because of the mini jack. Everything I own has the mini jack.
> 
> If I knew that they were all getting mini jacks just two weeks after I placed my order I would have waited and gotten the 500e.


 
 How come you just didn't buy what you wanted, and use 1/4 to 1/8 adapter? You could probably cancel your order also, or if it needs a signature just tell the courier to return it, and get what you want, otherwise you'll wind up with many pairs of Grados climbing the ladder.


----------



## Sense

joseph69 said:


> How come you just didn't buy what you wanted, and use 1/4 to 1/8 adapter? You could probably cancel your order also, or if it needs a signature just tell the courier to return it, and get what you want, otherwise you'll wind up with many pairs of Grados climbing the ladder.







I'm a weird and particular dude, so if you don't get my thought process then that's ok.

This was my purchase process:

1) I want good headphones

2) Lots of Head-Fi people seem to have Grados. 

3) Maybe I should read some reviews from other sites too. 

4) Could they possibly be THAT uncomfortable to wear?

6) Why don't people like what they look like? I think they look cool. 

5) Could the possibly leak THAT much?

6) I don't believe it...they can't leak that much, I'll be able to wear them at work. 

7) Ok so I want either the PS500i or the RS1i. 

8) Hmmm why can't I get them with the mini plug?

9) Erm I don't want to use an adaptor, it will look silly stuck in my iPhone. Do any of these have the mini plug? 

10) Hmmm ok, so the lower end ones have the mini plug so they must be something that I can use with my iPhone and those other ones must be for studio use or real die hard home stereo fans. 

11) The 80i seems to be a decent set of headphones, I guess I'll get them...I didn't want to use an adaptor anyway. 

12) *Opens Package* Wow these sound great!

11) Crap, so that is what they meant by "leaks a lot". No way I can use these out of the house. 

12) Who cares they sound great

13) Damn my ears hurt! Why can't they just make these things comfortable? I need a break. 

14) Crap! The "E" series? Hmmm I'm still within my 30 days maybe I'll get those PS500s and return these. 

15) Now I need to research in-ear headphones because I need something to use at work. 

16) Maybe I should join Head-Fi


----------



## whirlwind

^   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ^
  
 That was  a pretty good thought process.


----------



## joseph69

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




I'm a weird and particular dude, so if you don't get my thought process then that's ok.

This was my purchase process:

1) I want good headphones

2) Lots of Head-Fi people seem to have Grados.

3) Maybe I should read some reviews from other sites too.

4) Could they possibly be THAT uncomfortable to wear?

6) Why don't people like what they look like? I think they look cool.

5) Could the possibly leak THAT much?

6) I don't believe it...they can't leak that much, I'll be able to wear them at work.

7) Ok so I want either the PS500i or the RS1i.

8) Hmmm why can't I get them with the mini plug?

9) Erm I don't want to use an adaptor, it will look silly stuck in my iPhone. Do any of these have the mini plug?

10) Hmmm ok, so the lower end ones have the mini plug so they must be something that I can use with my iPhone and those other ones must be for studio use or real die hard home stereo fans.

11) The 80i seems to be a decent set of headphones, I guess I'll get them...I didn't want to use an adaptor anyway.

12) *Opens Package* Wow these sound great!

11) Crap, so that is what they meant by "leaks a lot". No way I can use these out of the house.

12) Who cares they sound great

13) Damn my ears hurt! Why can't they just make these things comfortable? I need a break.

14) Crap! The "E" series? Hmmm I'm still within my 30 days maybe I'll get those PS500s and return these.

15) Now I need to research in-ear headphones because I need something to use at work.

16) Maybe I should join Head-Fi


 That was pretty thorough!
 Anyway the 80's are an awesome headphone, and I can see why you wouldn't want the adapter coming out of the iPhone. Give them some time for the comfort issues, and pull the headband from above the rod blocks a little at a time into a horizontal position so the clamping force is less on your ears (you may have to do this often until the spring steel stays were you want it too) and you won't even know there on your head. And yes they do leak a lot, so there probably not good for work. Welcome to Head-Fi, congratulations on the 80's…and try the (L) cushions, they're excellent with the 80's, the stock cushions are (S) just so you know.


----------



## thievesarmy

sense said:


> I'm a weird and particular dude, so if you don't get my thought process then that's ok.
> 
> This was my purchase process:
> 
> ...


 
  
 you know they make pigtail style adapters, right? That way you don't have to have a big stiff thing stuck into your iPhone, which I agree looks silly and is annoying.


----------



## thievesarmy

joseph69 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I recently got the L cushions, and while they do SOUND better, they are a lot more uncomfortable than the S cushions. Honestly, I think the comfort of the S cushions on the 60's & 80's has been really over exaggerated. They can get a little warm, but I don't really find them physically uncomfortable, and I have pretty sensitive skin.


----------



## joseph69

thievesarmy said:


> I recently got the L cushions, and while they do SOUND better, they are a lot more uncomfortable than the S cushions. Honestly, I think the comfort of the S cushions on the 60's & 80's has been really over exaggerated. They can get a little warm, but I don't really find them physically uncomfortable, and I have pretty sensitive skin.


 
 I don't/never did find any of Grados cushions uncomfortable, adjusting the headband is key, I find.
 From time to time the (G) cushions on my PS1K's can get a little warm though


----------



## JES

I just dug my old 80's up (pre i-series), stored in plastic. There they were, cushionless Grados covered in black dirt. The cushions had completely disintegrated. Guess it's time for new cushions. Moral of the story: remove Grado cushions prior to long-term storage.

They're not very comfortable without cushions.


----------



## kvtaco17

Jay your gear porn has been posted!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/722386/minneapolis-meet-the-needle-doctor-june-2014-impressions/60#post_10626630


----------



## fleasbaby

thievesarmy said:


> you know they make pigtail style adapters, right? That way you don't have to have a big stiff thing stuck into your iPhone, which I agree looks silly and is annoying.


 
  
 *juvenile chuckling* "...a big stiff thing stuck into your iPhone..."


----------



## thievesarmy

OH THATS MATURE…
  
 hahahaha. Yes, double entendre. I intentionally used those words, and was going to italicize them for some added effect.


----------



## fleasbaby

thievesarmy said:


> OH THATS MATURE…
> 
> hahahaha. Yes, double entendre. I intentionally used those words, and was going to italicize them for some added effect.


 

 Hehehehe...okay, back to regularly scheduled programming...I just couldn't stop myself


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> Jay your gear porn has been posted!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/722386/minneapolis-meet-the-needle-doctor-june-2014-impressions/60#post_10626630


 

 that amp is a beauty ! thanks for the pics ! we are talking about having another in september


----------



## HPiper

Does removing the buttons on the SR225i improve the sound at all. Seems to me it might reduce the resistance to the air movement slightly. Probably not enough to be audible though I am thinking.


----------



## kvtaco17

I assume jay you mean you will have one in September?


----------



## Krutsch

hpiper said:


> Does removing the buttons on the SR225i improve the sound at all. Seems to me it might reduce the resistance to the air movement slightly. Probably not enough to be audible though I am thinking.


 
  
 Yes, it will, if you glue them back on upside-down.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

krutsch said:


> Yes, it will, if you glue them back on upside-down.




Sarcasm...._detected_


----------



## CJG888

Replacing the plastic cups certainly makes a difference


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> I assume jay you mean you will have one in September?


 

 thats when glenn said he'd be able to get to it


----------



## elmoe

hpiper said:


> Does removing the buttons on the SR225i improve the sound at all. Seems to me it might reduce the resistance to the air movement slightly. Probably not enough to be audible though I am thinking.


 
  
 I don't know about the SR225i but to me it is purely cosmetic, sound really didn't change at all on my 325s.


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> thats when glenn said he'd be able to get to it


 
 Awesome!


----------



## parbaked

Quote:


> Yes, it will, if you glue them back on upside-down.


 
 Nonsense...I don't see how that can make any difference at all!
  
 On the other hand, upgrading to 325 "Goldie" buttons makes everything better!


----------



## jaywillin

the ps1000 sounds pretty dang good, i'll have a tough decision coming up soon


----------



## Krutsch

parbaked said:


> Nonsense...I don't see how that can make any difference at all!
> 
> On the other hand, upgrading to 325 "Goldie" buttons makes everything better!


 
  
 Sweet!  Was that a DIY job or are they button upgrades from Moon Audio


----------



## ferday

I like the look without buttons much better

I can't say I noticed any sonic differences at all


----------



## parbaked

krutsch said:


> Sweet!  Was that a DIY job or are they button upgrades from Moon Audio


 
 DIY...Drew can't do this kind of work.
 The buttons are NOS from Grado. I'm not sure how many they have left.
 John told me that with gold trading at $1250 an ounce he's not making anymore!


----------



## jaywillin




----------



## Krutsch

parbaked said:


> DIY...Drew can't do this kind of work.
> The buttons are NOS from Grado. I'm not sure how many they have left.
> John told me that with gold trading at $1250 an ounce he's not making anymore!


 
  
 Maybe they can get 6Moons to write a review detailing the wider sound stage, tighter base with more air between the instruments; then, the gold buttons will sell themselves.


----------



## HPiper

jaywillin said:


> the ps1000 sounds pretty dang good, i'll have a tough decision coming up soon


 

 Is there a rule that you can't keep both..I certainly do and have several times..I'll post a picture of all my phones one of these days!


----------



## HPiper

krutsch said:


> Maybe they can get 6Moons to write a review detailing the wider sound stage, tighter base with more air between the instruments; then, the gold buttons will sell themselves.


 

 Well if audiophile fuses improve amps I don't see why different buttons wouldn't improve headphones.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> Is there a rule that you can't keep both..I certainly do and have several times..I'll post a picture of all my phones one of these days!


 

 no, , no rule, but i really should pay back "the house" i went over my allowance !!


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> no, , no rule, but i really should pay back "the house" i went over my allowance !!


 
 I know you just got the PS's, but have you done any comparisons between the LCD-X/PS1K's yet?


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> no, , no rule, but i really should pay back "the house" i went over my allowance !!


 
  
 Finagle...sell, this & that....and this.....& keep LCDX & PS1000


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I know you just got the PS's, but have you done any comparisons between the LCD-X/PS1K's yet?


 

 just very briefly, both are very , very good, and while i don't have "proof" as to how old they are, the seller did say that these were
 new when he got them, and that hey opened them to verify they that were in the box, and that they didn't have any issues
 he say's he hasn't listen to them much at all


----------



## jaywillin

the ps1k's do have more prominent mid's, more tightly controlled bass, though not as extended than X


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> just very briefly, both are very , very good, and while i don't have "proof" as to how old they are, the seller did say that these were
> new when he got them, and that hey opened them to verify they that were in the box, and that they didn't have any issues
> he say's he hasn't listen to them much at all


 
 Jay, the PS's you got are about 1 month old, and he was the original owner…I contacted the guy and asked him prior to you bidding on them.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Jay, the PS's you got are about 1 month old, and he was the original owner…I contacted the guy and asked him prior to you bidding on them.


 

 yeah, i asked him too, they were given to him as a gift, so i was just meaning that there is a chance that they could be a little older,
 i no reason to doubt him, i just couldn't can't guaranty there age


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> yeah, i asked him too, they were given to him as a gift, so i was just meaning that there is a chance that they could be a little older,
> i no reason to doubt him, i just couldn't can't guaranty there age


 





  
 That is the kind of gift I need.
  
 Hey Jay....pm me for my address and you can pay it forward


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> yeah, i asked him too, they were given to him as a gift, so i was just meaning that there is a chance that they could be a little older,
> i no reason to doubt him, i just couldn't can't guaranty there age


 
 Yeah, at the time I asked him, he told me they were a little over a month old, but I'm sure there not burned-in yet by far.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> That is the kind of gift I need.
> 
> Hey Jay....pm me for my address and you can pay it forward


 

 i got your address in my address book on the USPS website lol
 i might not want to pay it that far forward !


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> i got your address in my address book on the USPS website lol
> i might not want to pay it that far forward !


 

 I will spring for shipping


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> I will spring for shipping


 

 well that's very, very generous of you !!


----------



## HPiper

Some nice GS1000 on ebay at the moment, selling pretty cheap at the moment...some guy named Jay is selling them, anybody know anything about that guy.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> Some nice GS1000 on ebay at the moment, selling pretty cheap at the moment...some guy named Jay is selling them, anybody know anything about that guy.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

parbaked said:


> Nonsense...I don't see how that can make any difference at all!
> 
> On the other hand, upgrading to 325 "Goldie" buttons makes everything better!


----------



## jaywillin

sounding great with the ps1k !!


----------



## joseph69

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 sounding great with the ps1k !!
  



    





 Thanks for the reminder, I need to import this Cd to my library.


----------



## markm1

Guys, this is a little off topic. I'm starting to question the way I connect my current amp when listening to CD's. I know a lot of you listen to a computer set up. But, for those of you with dedicated rigs that listen to CD's, are you connecting your amp directly to a CD player?
  
 Why do ask? Last year I upgraded from a pretty entry level receiver to a better Rotel integrated amp/DAC combo. The Rotel allows me to easily switch between digital sources and traditional sources like a CDP. The integrated amp has a better DAC than the CDP. My CDP is pretty entry level. Lately, I've been connecting my HP amp to the integrated amp so I can easily swtich back and forth from digital sources to CD's. But, I don't think that's optimal because I'm not sure which amp is actually doing the work.
  
 The most direct route would be CDP-HP amp. What might be most optimal would be through a separate dedicated DAC. But, my DAC is part of the integrated amp and I think it's throwing off my chain.
  
 Just curious about the chain some of you all have in your systems.


----------



## MickeyVee

^^ If the Rotel has a better DAC than the CD player, go CD Player > Rotel via digital connection > Rotel fixed out (pre or tape out) > amp.  This should give you the best SQ.  BTW.. what amp and HPs?


----------



## joseph69

*MickeyVee*, very satisfied with the DLlll!
 Very nice sound-stage/detail/clarity.
 Thanks for the input!


----------



## MickeyVee

^^ Awesome!! Glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## joseph69

mickeyvee said:


> ^^ Awesome!! Glad you're enjoying it!


 
 Thank you!


----------



## up late

been rocking my buddy's rs1 for a couple of weeks and loving it


----------



## bpcans

up late said:


> been rocking my buddy's rs1 for a couple of weeks and loving it


That's what we like to hear. Keep rock 'n!


----------



## HPiper

There is an ad at this very moment in the F/S section for some SR-225i phones and the seller says he removed the buttons for better sound...so there, shows what you guys know.


----------



## markm1

mickeyvee said:


> ^^ If the Rotel has a better DAC than the CD player, go CD Player > Rotel via digital connection > Rotel fixed out (pre or tape out) > amp.  This should give you the best SQ.  BTW.. what amp and HPs?


 

 Thanks,
 I have been doing just that: CDP-digital connection to Rotel amp-Rotel pre out.
  
 The gear:
  
 RA-12 http://www.rotel.com/NA/Products/ProductDetails.htm?id=505
  
 Asgard-2 (I have a Little Dot 1+ on the way)
  
 Grado RS1i
  
 Yesterday, I began to wonder if I am really hearing/utilizing my A-2 because the sound is virtually the same listening to the HP jack on the rotel or if I'm double amping or something. So, I switched my cables to the CDP, and it sounds better-fuller, more robust even though the DAC isn't as good-at least on paper.
  
  
  
  I initially got an entry level budget stereo and I'm upgrading things one component at a time. Next will be upgrading shelf to tower speakers. The weak link will then be my CDP. It's actually a good value-but it's a sub $200 CDP. 
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-M8gwO3YHCUo/p_580C7030/Onkyo-C-7030.html
  
 Last year I upgraded from a budget receiver to the Rotel integrated amp. It made sense in that it was an integrated amp with a DAC designed like folks like me who want to access traditional sources (CD's, Vinyl) but also listen to digital sources (in my case Sonos, but for others it might be their PC, etc.)
  
 But, now as I look to go up the HP food chain, I'm thinking that a separate dedicated DAC might have been better w/ HP's because the DAC/amp might muddy the chain a little when thinking about amping for HP's.
  
 I guess, I could just drop some $ on a new CDP. But, I enjoy the convenience of the amp as it allows me to switch back and forth between my digitized music as I'm listening right now as I'm typing thru my speakers or HP's, and with a simple button on a remote switch over to my CDP without switching cables, etc.
  
 I don't know.....I  have to think about my next move...I could scrap the whole thing and get a CD transport, separate DAC and new amp and just move my little shelf speaker system into another room. I've been looking at Musical Fidelity products. But, that would set me back $3.5-5 K. That's a lot of coin for me-more than I have invested in my current rig.


----------



## hsubox

markm1 said:


> Guys, this is a little off topic. I'm starting to question the way I connect my current amp when listening to CD's. I know a lot of you listen to a computer set up. But, for those of you with dedicated rigs that listen to CD's, are you connecting your amp directly to a CD player?
> 
> Why do ask? Last year I upgraded from a pretty entry level receiver to a better Rotel integrated amp/DAC combo. The Rotel allows me to easily switch between digital sources and traditional sources like a CDP. The integrated amp has a better DAC than the CDP. My CDP is pretty entry level. Lately, I've been connecting my HP amp to the integrated amp so I can easily swtich back and forth from digital sources to CD's. But, I don't think that's optimal because I'm not sure which amp is actually doing the work.
> 
> ...


 
 I go from my Philips DVD player (it's pretty cheap and crappy, but sends a digital signal out) to a Schiit Bifrost to my amps.
  
 Works pretty well!


----------



## swspiers

hsubox said:


> I go from my Philips DVD player (it's pretty cheap and crappy, but sends a digital signal out) to a Schiit Bifrost to my amps.
> 
> Works pretty well!


 

 Bifrost is just a great and simple DAC.  One of the best deals out there, IMHO


----------



## hsubox

swspiers said:


> Bifrost is just a great and simple DAC.  One of the best deals out there, IMHO


 
  
 Agreed! And I got the USB so that I can hook my tablet to it. The versatility is just insane for the money.


----------



## markm1

hsubox said:


> I go from my Philips DVD player (it's pretty cheap and crappy, but sends a digital signal out) to a Schiit Bifrost to my amps.
> 
> Works pretty well!


 

 Thanks. I was thinking something like that would be a good call. Do you also have it connected to a PC? I'm assuming you could do multiple sources.


----------



## hsubox

markm1 said:


> Thanks. I was thinking something like that would be a good call. Do you also have it connected to a PC? I'm assuming you could do multiple sources.




Yep! The Bifrost supports 3 inputs: Coax, Optical, and the optional USB


----------



## markm1

hsubox said:


> Yep! The Bifrost supports 3 inputs: Coax, Optical, and the optional USB


 

 Cool. I'm beginning to look at different DACs....Bifrost, Music Fidelity M1, Wyred for sound...


----------



## joseph69

Can anyone recommend a good coaxial to toslink adapter?
 Thanks.


----------



## Krutsch

joseph69 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good coaxial to toslink adapter?
> Thanks.


 
  
 I have one of these:
  
http://www.core-sound.com/co2/1.php
  
 A MidiMan CO2 and it works OK with Redbook audio, but with higher sample rates, I was getting dropouts.  Could be a defective unit or cheap/bad cables, who knows.  So, my answer would be: none of them.  YMMV.


----------



## Krutsch

markm1 said:


> Thanks,
> I have been doing just that: CDP-digital connection to Rotel amp-Rotel pre out.
> 
> The gear:
> ...


 
  
 I've been looking at the RA-12  - I'm jealous - looks like a very nice integrated amp.  I solved my CDP problem using a very cheap Sony BD player and the gear in my signature; it's extremely silly looking on my desk, but allows me to play back Redbook, SACD, DVD and Blu-ray discs with SPDIF out into my Arcam DAC, with analog audio into my headphone amp.  The jury is still out for me as to whether I would recommend this solution to anyone, but it's been fun to tinker with


----------



## joseph69

krutsch said:


> I have one of these:
> 
> http://www.core-sound.com/co2/1.php
> 
> A MidiMan CO2 and it works OK with Redbook audio, but with higher sample rates, I was getting dropouts.  Could be a defective unit or cheap/bad cables, who knows.  So, my answer would be: none of them.  YMMV.


 
 Yeah, I read some reviews about these adapters, and pretty much got the feeling.
 Thanks for your input on these adapters.


----------



## whirlwind

krutsch said:


> I've been looking at the RA-12  - I'm jealous - looks like a very nice integrated amp.  I solved my CDP problem using a very cheap Sony BD player and the gear in my signature; it's extremely silly looking on my desk, but allows me to play back Redbook, SACD, DVD and Blu-ray discs with SPDIF out into my Arcam DAC, with analog audio into my headphone amp.  The jury is still out for me as to whether I would recommend this solution to anyone, but it's been fun to tinker with


 

  You sir.....need a bigger desk


----------



## Krutsch

whirlwind said:


> You sir.....need a bigger desk


 
 That's only one side... here' the other side where my Grados live (keeping the thread on topic), along with my Drobo:


----------



## whirlwind

krutsch said:


> That's only one side... here' the other side where my Grados live (keeping the thread on topic), along with my Drobo:


 

 I have spied an HD650 & a RS2.........I think it is great to own two cans that are complete opposites like that....one compliments the other really nice imo.


----------



## Krutsch

whirlwind said:


> I have spied an HD650 & a RS2.........I think it is great to own two cans that are complete opposites like that....one compliments the other really nice imo.


 
  
 I couldn't agree more.  I've been getting used to my recently acquired HD-650s and believe me, that was a huge adjustment for me, coming from RS2s.  I do switch back to the Grados, even though the 650s are my FOTM; for some of my favorite music, there is nothing like Grado.


----------



## HPiper

I agree both are good to own, I listen to my HD650 when I just want to relax, and the RS2i when I really want to LISTEN to the music. With Grado's they are pretty much going to force you to listen to every pin drop so you may as well enjoy it when it happens.


----------



## markm1

krutsch said:


> I've been looking at the RA-12  - I'm jealous - looks like a very nice integrated amp.  I solved my CDP problem using a very cheap Sony BD player and the gear in my signature; it's extremely silly looking on my desk, but allows me to play back Redbook, SACD, DVD and Blu-ray discs with SPDIF out into my Arcam DAC, with analog audio into my headphone amp.  The jury is still out for me as to whether I would recommend this solution to anyone, but it's been fun to tinker with


 

 Hey-if it works....looks pretty creative to me.
  
 We're all on a different journey. I started my quest in 2011 with a question: how can I access all of my music digitally like I would with an Ipod but be able access all the music I own in lossless files through speakers and also be able to listen to CD's as physical media. I decided to invest in Sonos for the house and spent the better part of last year digitizing every CD I own into lossless files onto a NAS storage...some 12,500 tracks. That was a Biotch.
  
 The Rotel made sense for me. It does have a lot of features. I'm basically using the Rotel to access my digitized music through a speaker stereo system and stream music and be able to play physical media. I like the ability to listen to a proper CD for more dedicated listening which still sounds better to me, or with a quick push of a button a remote switch from my CDP to a playlist, listen to a music services and so forth.
  
 I compared the Rotel with the popular Peachtree products which seem to be going for the same market.
  
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_731DEC65CH/Peachtree-Audio-decco65-Cherry.html?tp=34948&awkw=44586673225&awat=pla&awnw=g&awcr=16151989345&awdv=c
  
 But, if I really wanted optimal HP listening, a separate DAC might be in order.


----------



## Theogenes

So....

[Eyes dart skittishly side to side while scratching incessantly at highly suspect series of red dots down the veins of the left forearm]

Anybody heard those new GS1000e babies yet?

[Resists offering to pleasure you behind the dumpster at the Arby's next door for a taste of that Grado magic...]


----------



## MickeyVee

If I had $5K to upgrade.. this would be my choice.. just add source, headphones and speakers and you're done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.mcintoshlabs.com/us/Products/pages/ProductDetails.aspx?CatId=newproducts&ProductId=MHA100
  
  
 Quote:


markm1 said:


> I don't know.....I  have to think about my next move...I could scrap the whole thing and get a CD transport, separate DAC and new amp and just move my little shelf speaker system into another room. I've been looking at Musical Fidelity products. But, that would set me back $3.5-5 K. That's a lot of coin for me-more than I have invested in my current rig.


----------



## Krutsch

mickeyvee said:


>





> If I had $5K to upgrade.. this would be my choice.. just add source, headphones and speakers and you're done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Really?  Because looking at your sig, that would be an end-game setup for me, as a head-fi rig: - Naim DAC into Woo into Senn HD-800 ... oh, wrong thread, I mean into the RS1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Then, you take that 5K and spend 1K on a Rotel RA-12 and the remaining 4K on speakers.  Just sayin'...


----------



## jimr101

MickeyVee you nailed it. I really am amazed with those who can afford any thing they want pass by the McIntosh MHA100. It embodies the very essence of the Grado sound unforgiving to poor recording and yet so so so much the very best of the best canvas there is for any master piece. Couple it with the PS1000 and you have got exactly what the mastro put down good or bad.


----------



## whirlwind

+1....I also agree with MickeyVee


----------



## jaywillin

jimr101 said:


> MickeyVee you nailed it. I really am amazed with those who can afford any thing they want pass by the McIntosh MHA100. It embodies the very essence of the Grado sound unforgiving to poor recording and yet so so so much the very best of the best canvas there is for any master piece. Couple it with the PS1000 and you have got exactly what the mastro put down good or bad.


 

 well, i'm half way there ! i don't seeing me obtaining the other half unless i win the lottery !


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> well, i'm half way there ! i don't seeing me obtaining the other half unless i win the lottery !


 
 Never say never


----------



## markm1

mickeyvee said:


>


 

 Rest assured I do not have 5K to spend. I put money to the side and get things piece by piece. I teach a little kayaking for a company on weekends and have my slush fund wife doesn't bother with.
  
 My RS1i and LD1I purchases sidetracked me just a bit....but Don Jay and Joe gave me an offer(s) I couldn't refuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm about there to upgrade shelf to tower speakers (let's say $1500-2,000 range) and then back to saving......the weak link, then,  will be my entry level CDP.....which is actually OK but not great.


----------



## whirlwind

Joe Bonamassa at the recent PinkPop festival...plays a couple new songs that will be on his new album...due out in September...love the addition of Lenny Castro on percussion


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> Rest assured I do not have 5K to spend. I put money to the side and get things piece by piece. I teach a little kayaking for a company on weekends and have my slush fund wife doesn't bother with.
> 
> My RS1i and LD1I purchases sidetracked me just a bit....but Don Jay and Joe gave me an offer(s) I couldn't refuse
> 
> ...


 

 don't worry mark, i don't have a cd player ! lol
 but could i interest you in  a pair of mrspeakers alpha dog ???


----------



## kvtaco17

This
  

  
 +
  

  
 =
  
 Productive morning!


----------



## fleasbaby

Much love for Herbie....have you heard the album "Miles in Tokyo? He was Miles' pianist in the quintet then...it shows on the album. This song doesn't do the whole recording full justice:


----------



## kvtaco17

fleasbaby said:


> Much love for Herbie....have you heard the album "Miles in Tokyo? He was Miles' pianist in the quintet then...it shows on the album. This song doesn't do the whole recording full justice:




 Own it!


----------



## fleasbaby

kvtaco17 said:


> Own it!


 
  
 Nice ...A nice easy Saturday here in So-Cal. The missus is hitting the spa, so its daddy and daughter day...which means quietly working through Daddy's vinyl Miles collection with lots of tea, sitting in the sun and generally contemplating how tough life can be in America for a poor farm boy from Africa


----------



## bassboysam

Grado fans, my band recently released our 3rd full-length album.  check it out, it's free to download and/or stream.  Vinyl can be pre-ordered if you are interested as well.  I personally found the 325is to be a great match with it 
  
 http://monobrowmanband.bandcamp.com/album/big-sky-black-horse


----------



## MickeyVee

It'a all in good fun and we can always dream. (I'm dreaming here) We setup our systems to our preferences and liking.  No right or wrong be it a sub $500 system or $10K system.  It's about enjoying the music and what you have! Have fun (and Grado's) in your journey!
 Now back to the great music videos being posted.
 Quote:


markm1 said:


> Rest assured I do not have 5K to spend. I put money to the side and get things piece by piece. I teach a little kayaking for a company on weekends and have my slush fund wife doesn't bother with.
> My RS1i and LD1I purchases sidetracked me just a bit....but Don Jay and Joe gave me an offer(s) I couldn't refuse


----------



## jaywillin

who's gradoing today ???


----------



## parbaked

MickeyVee said:
			
		

>





> No right or wrong be it a sub $500 system or $10K system.  It's about enjoying the music and what you have! Have fun (and Grado's) in your journey!


 
 The sub $500 "Grado in Your Journey" rig:


----------



## MickeyVee

Maroon 5 One More Night Club Mix > Naim > RS1i = Sublime


----------



## MickeyVee

Sweet!
 Quote:


parbaked said:


> The sub $500 "Grado in Your Journey" rig:


----------



## bpcans

kvtaco17 said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kvtaco, I hope your enjoying your new RS1i classics. Mine sounded great through your Glenn OTL amplifier. They sounded so good that I ordered a Glenn amp for myself. Do the new RS1e's come with a mini-plug or a 1/4 inch jack? Personally I prefer the 1/4 inch plug.


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> kvtaco, I hope your enjoying your new RS1i classics. Mine sounded great through your Glenn OTL amplifier. They sounded so good that I ordered a Glenn amp for myself. Do the new RS1e's come with a mini-plug or a 1/4 inch jack? Personally I prefer the 1/4 inch plug.


 

 he can put what you want in , he's putting a preamp section, and balanced headphone jack for me
 did glenn give you a start date ??


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> who's gradoing today ???


 

 225i is going thru an audition  right now


----------



## whirlwind

kvtaco17 said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 How is the HD800 with this amp ?
  
 PM sent.


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> he can put what you want in , he's putting a preamp section, and balanced headphone jack for me
> did glenn give you a start date ??


I asked him about a preamp section, but I suppose that detail can wait because he won't be building it until September. I'd also like if it could drive some small bookshelf speakers too. My knowledge about this whole audiophile thingy is evolving and my needs and wants are being moderated continually.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> kvtaco, I hope your enjoying your new RS1i classics. Mine sounded great through your Glenn OTL amplifier. They sounded so good that I ordered a Glenn amp for myself. Do the new RS1e's come with a mini-plug or a 1/4 inch jack? Personally I prefer the 1/4 inch plug.


 
 Congratulations on ordering the Glenn OTL!
 Just out of curiosity…I thought everyone claimed OTL amps don't pair well with Grados?
 Thanks.


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations on ordering the Glenn OTL!
> Just out of curiosity…I thought everyone claimed OTL amps don't pair well with Grados?
> Thanks.


Hearing is believing, just ask kvtaco17


----------



## elmoe

OTL amps are said to pair badly with Grados simply because they have high output impedance, which means there will be a lower frequency cut off resulting in a lack of bass extension. While this is a fact, it doesn't mean the amp will sound bad with Grados at all.


----------



## joseph69

elmoe said:


> OTL amps are said to pair badly with Grados simply because they have high output impedance, which means there will be a lower frequency cut off resulting in a lack of bass extension. While this is a fact, it doesn't mean the amp will sound bad with Grados at all.


 
 I honestly never thought Grados could sound bad out of anything myself, this is why I was asking, due to a lot of people saying this, but *bpcans *is 100% correct, hearing is believing.
 Thanks.


----------



## elmoe

joseph69 said:


> I honestly never thought Grados could sound bad out of anything myself, this is why I was asking, due to a lot of people saying this, but *bpcans *is 100% correct, hearing is believing.
> Thanks.


 
  
 This is due to the damping factor.
  
 There is a 1/8th (1/10th for the picky ones) rule associated with this. For proper bass response and extension, the output impedance of your amp should be at the most 1/8th the impedance of your headphones. For 32ohm Grados, this means 4ohm output impedance. Anything higher than that will result in a big drop.
  
 If you're curious, this is an example of an OTL amp using 220uF capacitors on the output (which is common with many OTL amps):
  

  
 As you can see, at 20Hz, there is a 3.5dB drop in the frequency response for 32ohm headphones (Grados). That's quite a drop and you will definitely hear a difference as big as this.
  
 It's always a good idea to check what kind of output caps are used if you're going to buy an OTL amp and pair it with low impedance headphones, if only to make sure you're not going to lose a lot of bass.
  
 All this being said, lack of bass doesn't mean the amp will sound bad. However, upgrading the output caps to gain back the bass frequencies you're losing is always a positive thing.


----------



## jaywillin

how bout some blues


----------



## kvtaco17

Whirlwind,u gots mail lol

and for everyone else, the Glenn otl sounds damn near perfect with the hd800... They have body and impact... Amazing detail and just awesome all around.


----------



## bassboysam

elmoe said:


> This is due to the damping factor.
> 
> There is a 1/8th (1/10th for the picky ones) rule associated with this. For proper bass response and extension, the output impedance of your amp should be at the most 1/8th the impedance of your headphones. For 32ohm Grados, this means 4ohm output impedance. Anything higher than that will result in a big drop.
> 
> ...





Grado's response at 20hz is very poor to begin with, I doubt you would notice a 3.5 db drop because you're likely not hearing it at all. and that's assuming your hearing is good enough to hear 20hz.


----------



## joseph69

elmoe said:


> This is due to the damping factor.
> 
> There is a 1/8th (1/10th for the picky ones) rule associated with this. For proper bass response and extension, the output impedance of your amp should be at the most 1/8th the impedance of your headphones. For 32ohm Grados, this means 4ohm output impedance. Anything higher than that will result in a big drop.
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 
  This is due to the damping factor.
  
 There is a 1/8th (1/10th for the picky ones) rule associated with this. For proper bass response and extension, the output impedance of your amp should be at the most 1/8th the impedance of your headphones. For 32ohm Grados, this means 4ohm output impedance. Anything higher than that will result in a big drop.
  
 If you're curious, this is an example of an OTL amp using 220uF capacitors on the output (which is common with many OTL amps):
  

  
 As you can see, at 20Hz, there is a 3.5dB drop in the frequency response for 32ohm headphones (Grados). That's quite a drop and you will definitely hear a difference as big as this.
  
 It's always a good idea to check what kind of output caps are used if you're going to buy an OTL amp and pair it with low impedance headphones, if only to make sure you're not going to lose a lot of bass.
  
 All this being said, lack of bass doesn't mean the amp will sound bad. However, upgrading the output caps to gain back the bass frequencies you're losing is always a positive thing.


 Thanks for the explanation.
 I knew about the 1/8 of the impedance of the headphone…but didn't know about the importance of the output caps while using an OTL with low impedance headphones.
 Thanks for the lesson!
 You guys are making me want to hear one of *Glenns* amps!
 I gotta get off this dam Head-Fi!!!


----------



## joseph69

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 
This is due to the damping factor.
 
There is a 1/8th (1/10th for the picky ones) rule associated with this. For proper bass response and extension, the output impedance of your amp should be at the most 1/8th the impedance of your headphones. For 32ohm Grados, this means 4ohm output impedance. Anything higher than that will result in a big drop.
 
If you're curious, this is an example of an OTL amp using 220uF capacitors on the output (which is common with many OTL amps):
 

 
As you can see, at 20Hz, there is a 3.5dB drop in the frequency response for 32ohm headphones (Grados). That's quite a drop and you will definitely hear a difference as big as this.
 
It's always a good idea to check what kind of output caps are used if you're going to buy an OTL amp and pair it with low impedance headphones, if only to make sure you're not going to lose a lot of bass.
 
All this being said, lack of bass doesn't mean the amp will sound bad. However, upgrading the output caps to gain back the bass frequencies you're losing is always a positive thing.


 Thanks for the lesson, I knew about the 1/8 impedance of the headphones being used for the damping factor…but didn't know how important the output caps where when using an OTL amp to drive low impedance headphones.
 You guys are making me want too hear one of *Glenns* amps!
 I gotta get the hell off of Head-Fi!!!


----------



## elmoe

bassboysam said:


> Grado's response at 20hz is very poor to begin with, I doubt you would notice a 3.5 db drop because you're likely not hearing it at all. and that's assuming your hearing is good enough to hear 20hz.


 
  
 It's hard not being able to hear 20Hz. It's the higher frequencies that are harder.
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nUkNvl8mQw
  
 Grado's response at 20hz is indeed very poor, but as you can see on the graph, the dip starts much earlier, and it is absolutely something you will hear. Upgrading my MPX3's output caps from 390uF to 560uF brought the bass back to my SR325is.
  
  


joseph69 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well the OTL means output transformer-less, so the transformer is replaced by capacitors, which, depending on capacitance, will work more or less well with low impedance headphones. All I can tell you is that upgrading my MPX3 with higher capacitance caps made a pretty big difference with my Grados (and my SA5ks also which are 75ohm).


----------



## joseph69

elmoe said:


> It's hard not being able to hear 20Hz. It's the higher frequencies that are harder.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nUkNvl8mQw
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, where as the transformer coupled amps don't use any caps in the output.


----------



## kvtaco17

Quote:Originally Posted by *joseph69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   



Spoiler



 


 Thanks for the lesson, I knew about the 1/8 impedance of the headphones being used for the damping factor…but didn't know how important the output caps where when using an OTL amp to drive low impedance headphones.
*You guys are making me want too hear one of Glenns amps!*
 I gotta get the hell off of Head-Fi!!!


  
 Well just swing by my house! I'll demo it to anyone who is around for giggles.


----------



## elmoe

joseph69 said:


> Yes, where as the transformer coupled amps don't use any caps in the output.


 
  
 Right, because the transformer does the job and the result is a low impedance output.
  
 Power = voltage * current, and tube amps can output alot of voltage but not much current, so the output transformer enables you to trade off some voltage for current, which in turns allows the amp to drive lower impedance cans better. This is called "negative feedback". The problem with that from what I've understood is that output transformers add distortion to the sound, which is why many of the higher-end tube amps are OTL.
  
 There are also some tubes with high current bias plates that are used in OTL tube amps made to work well with low impedance cans though, like the PPX3 "SLAM".


----------



## parbaked

elmoe said:


> The problem with that from what I've understood is that output transformers add distortion to the sound, which is why many of the higher-end tube amps are OTL.


 
 This is only true for headphone amps. Most speaker amps are transformer coupled. 
 I'd also argue that most 'higher-end' tube headphone amps are also transformer coupled (EC, DNA, Glenn's 300B etc). This is because high end = high price and good output transformers can be expensive. It is less expensive to build a good OTL.
  
  


elmoe said:


> There are also some tubes with high current bias plates that are used in OTL tube amps made to work well with low impedance cans though, like the PPX3 "SLAM".


 
 Which is what  Glenn's OTL amps use if intended to drive low impedance cans.


----------



## elmoe

parbaked said:


> This is only true for headphone amps. Most speaker amps are transformer coupled.
> I'd also argue that most 'higher-end' tube headphone amps are also transformer coupled (EC, DNA, Glenn's 300B etc). This is because high end = high price and good output transformers can be expensive. It is less expensive to build a good OTL.
> 
> 
> Which is what  Glenn's OTL amps use if intended to drive low impedance cans.


 
  
 Right on, it does seem the higher-end amps have output transformers. I always thought EC amps had big film output caps for some reason. You learn something new everyday


----------



## parbaked

elmoe said:


> I always thought EC amps had big film output caps for some reason.


 
 Zana Deux is an OTL design using fancy caps...and it can drive low impedance cans well.
 That's why it is such good value!


----------



## whirlwind

I spent a couple of hours with the 225i today.....what a great headphone it is.  Especially considering what you can pick up a used one for.


----------



## Oracle

I already posted this on the Grado e Series thread but in case anyone else was curious.
  
 My PS500e showed up earlier than expected today, I thought they wouldn't be here till later this week, nice surprise.  At first I didn't even realize it was them just because the box was so much smaller than the traditional pizza box were used to.  Anyways I decided to just post some pictures for now then come back and give a review of them after some listening.
  
          
  
 Does anyone know how to rotate these pictures?


----------



## swspiers

Wow, I am such a poseur...
  
 I've had my 225i's for about 3 years I think.  And I just listened to Queens of the Stoneage 'Rated R' on them for the first time.  I always loved that album on my main system, but the whole thing is just fricking massive in these cans. I may have a new reference CD for auditioning cans in the future.


----------



## joseph69

Congratulations on your new PS500e.
 Are they both new or are you comparing the 500/500e?
 BTW, all the viewers have to do is turn their computer screens to rotate the pic's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I already posted this on the Grado e Series thread but in case anyone else was curious.
  
 My PS500e showed up earlier than expected today, I thought they wouldn't be here till later this week, nice surprise.  At first I didn't even realize it was them just because the box was so much smaller than the traditional pizza box were used to.  Anyways I decided to just post some pictures for now then come back and give a review of them after some listening.
  
          
  
 Does anyone know how to rotate these pictures?


----------



## JoeDoe

Been having Grado withdrawals lately as I sold off the RS1s and the LD this week. The SennGrado holds it down, but the Prestige Series will always hold a place in this audiophile's heart! 
  
 Luckily, the thirst was quelled with some 325is I picked up off eBay for under $175 earlier. 
  
  
  
  
 Its good to be home


----------



## whirlwind

oracle said:


> I already posted this on the Grado e Series thread but in case anyone else was curious.
> 
> My PS500e showed up earlier than expected today, I thought they wouldn't be here till later this week, nice surprise.  At first I didn't even realize it was them just because the box was so much smaller than the traditional pizza box were used to.  Anyways I decided to just post some pictures for now then come back and give a review of them after some listening.
> 
> ...


 
 Nice pics....can't wait to hear your impressions on these...they are beautiful cans.


swspiers said:


> Wow, I am such a poseur...
> 
> I've had my 225i's for about 3 years I think.  And I just listened to Queens of the Stoneage 'Rated R' on them for the first time.  I always loved that album on my main system, but the whole thing is just fricking massive in these cans. I may have a new reference CD for auditioning cans in the future.


 
  
 IMHO they benefit from all 3 pads the most of all I have tried up to the RS1.....When I had my 325is, I never tried all 3 pads.
  
 The 225i's can slam with the ttvj flats


----------



## swspiers

whirlwind said:


> Nice pics....can't wait to hear your impressions on these...they are beautiful cans.
> 
> IMHO they benefit from all 3 pads the most of all I have tried up to the RS1.....When I had my 325is, I never tried all 3 pads.
> 
> The 225i's can slam with the ttvj flats




I have the flats, and will give them a try


----------



## Oracle

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations on your new PS500e.
> Are they both new or are you comparing the 500/500e?
> BTW, all the viewers have to do is turn their computer screens to rotate the pic's
> 
> ...


 
 Yes the PS500's are the originals that I bought new only a month ago but don't have any of the e series Improvements. The serial number of the PS500 is 373*, and the PS500e is 430*-6 and I'm wondering if the -6 means I own the sixth one made.


----------



## joseph69

oracle said:


> Yes the PS500's are the originals that I bought new only a month ago but don't have any of the e series Improvements. The serial number of the PS500 is 373*, and the PS500e is 430*-6 and I'm wondering if the -6 means I own the sixth one made.


 
 Cool, can't wait too hear your impressions between the two!


----------



## whirlwind

joedoe said:


> Been having Grado withdrawals lately as I sold off the RS1s and the LD this week. The SennGrado holds it down, but the Prestige Series will always hold a place in this audiophile's heart!
> 
> Luckily, the thirst was quelled with some 325is I picked up off eBay for under $175 earlier.
> 
> ...


 

 that is a great deal on the 325i.. have you tried all 3 pads on them...
  
 I would  love to hear this info....from anybody that has heard


----------



## JoeDoe

whirlwind said:


> that is a great deal on the 325i.. have you tried all 3 pads on them...
> 
> I would  love to hear this info....from anybody that has heard


 
 I really lucked out!
  
 Well I've had em twice before and usually preferred the G cushes - bigger space, slightly tamed the treble and more comfort. The Ls are second - little more bass compared to G although diminished soundstage. Didn't really like the flats or S cush compared to the other two. Bass becomes a little unnatural smallest soundstage of all the pads.


----------



## whirlwind

joedoe said:


> I really lucked out!
> 
> Well I've had em twice before and usually preferred the G cushes - bigger space, slightly tamed the treble and more comfort. The Ls are second - little more bass compared to G although diminished soundstage. Didn't really like the flats or S cush compared to the other two. Bass becomes a little unnatural smallest soundstage of all the pads.


 

 Thanks for that info....by flats you mean ttvj flats ?  And not the s cushion


----------



## JoeDoe

whirlwind said:


> Thanks for that info....by flats you mean ttvj flats ?  And not the s cushion


 
 Yes I was referring to the flats and the S, I've used both.


----------



## whirlwind

joedoe said:


> Yes I was referring to the flats and the S, I've used both.


 

 Thanks for that info Joe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I should have known....a really good grado modder would know


----------



## JoeDoe

whirlwind said:


> Thanks for that info Joe
> 
> I should have known....a really good grado modder would know




Aww shucks


----------



## HPiper

I am getting real anxious to see some GS1000E and/or RS1E reports. Seems like their distribution system is kind of hit and miss...a few of these then a few of those, maybe a couple of those bigger ones. I almost want to order a GS1000i from somewhere and just HOPE I actually get an E version. But with my luck...no way that would happen.


----------



## hsubox

oracle said:


> Yes the PS500's are the originals that I bought new only a month ago but don't have any of the e series Improvements. The serial number of the PS500 is 373*, and the PS500e is 430*-6 and I'm wondering if the -6 means I own the sixth one made.


 
  
 My PS500 is a 373* as well! I think they did a great job on these 10, hehe.


----------



## whirlwind

I would be very interested in hearing about an RS1e......that is the first can in the line up that got the complete overhaul.....or at least that is what I am understanding


----------



## phandrew

So what is the improvement with the "e" series?


----------



## kvtaco17

whirlwind said:


> I would be very interested in hearing about an RS1e......that is the first can in the line up that got the complete overhaul.....or at least that is what I am understanding


 
 I believe my RS1i (red driver E version) does indeed sound different then the out going model... its has less bass (slightly) and seems more refined, especially in the treble region. I will be doing a real comparison in roughly 3 weeks, when I can have both cans in front of me.


----------



## bpcans

kvtaco17 said:


> I believe my RS1i (red driver E version) does indeed sound different then the out going model... its has less bass (slightly) and seems more refined, especially in the treble region. I will be doing a real comparison in roughly 3 weeks, when I can have both cans in front of me.


You got the red drivers with a 1/4 inch jack? Nice!


----------



## kvtaco17

Nope its 1/8th and then it has an adapter.


----------



## whirlwind

kvtaco17 said:


> I believe my RS1i (red driver E version) does indeed sound different then the out going model... its has less bass (slightly) and seems more refined, especially in the treble region. I will be doing a real comparison in roughly 3 weeks, when I can have both cans in front of me.


 

 Great...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Happy Fathers Day 2014 "Grado Heads"


----------



## bpcans

kvtaco17 said:


> Nope its 1/8th and then it has an adapter.


How do you like the pads compared to the older version on my RS1i's and the g-cushions on the PS1K's? And what are you doing up so early?


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Great...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 don't forget us "step dads" !!!
 i got to start my day with the ps1000, no too shabby i'd say


----------



## kvtaco17

bpcans said:


> How do you like the pads compared to the older version on my RS1i's and the g-cushions on the PS1K's? And what are you doing up so early?


 
  
 The edge of the cushions are softer VS the old style. I compared them to a well worn set off my PS500 and it was close... BUT VS a new set they are softer and less likely to make your ears sore. The G cushions will always be the most comfortable fitting Grado pad... but I've never has too many issues with the L cushion or flats (I really need to find y pair before I end up buying another set)  I'm up because I am... I work tonight so I slept and now I'm up probably till 4 or so then I'll nap and go to work... it's a sad life lol


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> don't forget us "step dads" !!!
> i got to start my day with the ps1000, no too shabby i'd say


 
  
 Yup....Happy Fathers Day  To All
  
 Yeah, I would say that is a heck of a way to start Fathers Day  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I am checkin in with the 225i with ttvj flats and some old ac/dc


----------



## kvtaco17

This plus RS1 to start my morning... The whole "Hell Freezes Over" performance is great!


----------



## bpcans

kvtaco17 said:


> This plus RS1 to start my morning... The whole "Hell Freezes Over" performance is great!


I'm warming up the Woo as I type this post. It will be interesting to see the consensus on the amount of time it takes the red drivers to loosen up.


----------



## kvtaco17

bpcans said:


> I'm warming up the Woo as I type this post. It will be interesting to see the consensus on the amount of time it takes the red drivers to loosen up.


 
 This track is Woo approved lol


----------



## bpcans

kvtaco17 said:


> This plus RS1 to start my morning... The whole "Hell Freezes Over" performance is great!


Nice performance. You know a rock groups old when they bring out the stools and the acoustics.


----------



## whirlwind

One can never get too much Joe Walsh, in one's life  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 That was a great performance.
  
 Getting my beach vacation rig ready.....cheap an old skool for me


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> One can never get too much Joe Walsh, in one's life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 be careful of the sand ! it gets everywhere you know


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> be careful of the sand ! it gets everywhere you know


 
 I say that to my wife and I'm being a dick... say the same thing to a dude you're being a bro... funny how that works...


----------



## whirlwind

kvtaco17 said:


> I say that to my wife and I'm being a dick... say the same thing to a dude you're being a bro... funny how that works...


 

 Ha....yeah......everything seems funny to you guys.....that's what I hear


----------



## kvtaco17

whirlwind said:


> Ha....yeah......everything seems funny to you guys.....that's what I hear


 
  
 This thread wouldn't be fun without our collective nonsense!


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> One can never get too much Joe Walsh, in one's life
> 
> That was a great performance.
> 
> ...


Nice beach rig. *


kvtaco17 said:



			I say that to my wife and I'm being a dick... say the same thing to a dude you're being a bro... funny how that works...
		
Click to expand...

*Just remember bro, women only need us for comic relief and to take out the garbage.


----------



## Oracle

hsubox said:


> My PS500 is a 373* as well! I think they did a great job on these 10, hehe.


 
 Ha that's funny, mine are 3737 and they were put together really well.  Even the hand written serial number on the cup looks really good, and they sound phenomenal.


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> Nice beach rig.
> Just remember bro, women only need us for comic relief and to take out the garbage.


 

 and spider killin'


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> don't worry mark, i don't have a cd player ! lol
> but could i interest you in  a pair of mrspeakers alpha dog ???


 

 Holy Crap! I go away for one day and there are sixty some posts. Grado peops in the Hayouse.
  
 8 hours of intro WW and Sea kayak rolling instruction. Oh, lord my poor old body....luckily a lot of attractive women want to learn how to kayak. Makes the day go quicker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Uh, where's my wife?
  
 Jay-I've read about the MrSpeakers and I need to hear them sometime. Maybe the next D.C. meet. But-I'm focused on my speakers for the moment.
  
 You are a nasty little temptress though!


----------



## bpcans

Fellow Grado heads, I'm really enjoying the comfort of my new Turbulent Labs headband,and now I'd like upgrade the rest of the hardware on my RS1's. I can't for the life of me recall the companies name. When I had to take them apart to put the headband on I was reminded of how chincy the construction is on these things. Any direction would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## brahmsky

Waiting for ps500e available in Jakarta, and I'm ready for upgrade..


----------



## elmoe

bpcans said:


> Fellow Grado heads, I'm really enjoying the comfort of my new Turbulent Labs headband,and now I'd like upgrade the rest of the hardware on my RS1's. I can't for the life of me recall the companies name. When I had to take them apart to put the headband on I was reminded of how chincy the construction is on these things. Any direction would be helpful. Thanks.


 
  
 You might be talking about Martin Custom Audio: http://www.martincustomaudio.com/


----------



## markm1

kvtaco17 said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 Love that album! One of my first entries into jazz fusion....classic.


----------



## kvtaco17

bpcans said:


> Fellow Grado heads, I'm really enjoying the comfort of my new Turbulent Labs headband,and now I'd like upgrade the rest of the hardware on my RS1's. I can't for the life of me recall the companies name. When I had to take them apart to put the headband on I was reminded of how chincy the construction is on these things. Any direction would be helpful. Thanks.


 
 Martin Custom Audio has rod blocks and gimbals if that's what your looking for, he does cables too and is local to you.
  
 http://www.martincustomaudio.com/


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> Holy Crap! I go away for one day and there are sixty some posts. Grado peops in the Hayouse.
> 
> 8 hours of intro WW and Sea kayak rolling instruction. Oh, lord my poor old body....luckily a lot of attractive women want to learn how to kayak. Makes the day go quicker
> 
> ...


 

 they are awesome, but if i'm going to keep the ps1k's, i gotta sell something !


----------



## whirlwind

bpcans said:


> Nice beach rig.
> Just remember bro, women only need us for comic relief and to take out the garbage.


 
 Yeah, and whats up with that eyes rolling and head shaking thing...
  


jaywillin said:


> and spider killin'


 
 yeah....get that bug!
  
 We would be like...damn...did you see that big bug
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


oracle said:


> Ha that's funny, mine are 3737 and they were put together really well.  Even the hand written serial number on the cup looks really good, and they sound phenomenal.


 
 You guys are the lucky few ....enjoy them puppies


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> and spider killin'


I wish! My gf is one of those Animal Planet - Free Willy types. If there was one of those Central American big as a dinner plate spiders strolling through the living room she'd say "Don't kill it, it's one of Gods creatures". I live in a world of dichotomy and temporary insanity.


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> don't worry mark, i don't have a cd player ! lol


 
 Funny-I think a lot/most Headfiers source is a computer based system. I guess I'm old school. At my solidly medium fi level, I feel the sound from a CDP is preferable to computer based audio. For me computer based audio is Sonos via a "connect" through my Rotel RA-12 and through my speakers or HPs. But, a lot of you guys are using high end 1K+ DAC. I'm sure that's the way to go to really make computer based digital audio swing.
  
 I've been collecting and listening to CD's so long. I've got a little over 12,000 tracks from my CD collection digitzed now on a NAS in lossless. Listening to both has become integral.  But, when I really want to hear something well recorded, I still reach for a CD.....
  
 Maybe I'm old school and in a couple of years will drop a couple of K on a DAC and change my mind.....


----------



## bpcans

elmoe said:


> You might be talking about Martin Custom Audio: http://www.martincustomaudio.com/


*


kvtaco17 said:



			Martin Custom Audio has rod blocks and gimbals if that's what your looking for, he does cables too and is local to you.

http://www.martincustomaudio.com/

Click to expand...

*I thank you both. Geez that was quick.


----------



## elmoe

markm1 said:


> Funny-I think a lot/most Headfiers source is a computer based system. I guess I'm old school. At my solidly medium fi level, I feel the sound from a CDP is preferable to computer based audio. For me computer based audio is Sonos via a "connect" through my Rotel RA-12 and through my speakers or HPs. But, a lot of you guys are using high end 1K+ DAC. I'm sure that's the way to go to really make computer based digital audio swing.
> 
> I've been collecting and listening to CD's so long. I've got a little over 12,000 tracks from my CD collection digitzed now on a NAS in lossless. Listening to both has become integral.  But, when I really want to hear something well recorded, I still reach for a CD.....
> 
> Maybe I'm old school and in a couple of years will drop a couple of K on a DAC and change my mind.....


 
  
 A lossless rip of a CD is exactly the same as the CD itself. If you go digital out from your computer to your CD player (if it has a digital input? Most do), then there will be no difference.


----------



## elmoe

bpcans said:


> I thank you both. Geez that was quick.


 
  
 I always liked their products, especially the gimbals, but their prices are just to steep for me.


----------



## kvtaco17

bpcans said:


> I wish! My gf is one of those Animal Planet - Free Willy types. If there was one of those Central American big as a dinner plate spiders strolling through the living room she'd say "Don't kill it, it's one of Gods creatures". I live in a world of dichotomy and temporary insanity.


 

  
 The struggle is real!


----------



## markm1

whirlwind said:


> 225i is going thru an audition  right now


 

 The 225i is a damn good can! And, use-sheeoooot! I think even new one of the best $200 values out there. I am finding for nuanced jazz the RS1i is preferable, but for a straight up kick arse rock can....the 225i is the bomb.
  
 A lot of folks will say Grados aren't the best with electronic music.
  
 This electronic album sounds killer on my  Grados:
  

  
 It's Darkside's Psychic (2013)  and really combines EDM beats, ambient, space rock and Pink Floyd sounds....some really nice blues licks. Hey you gotta have hutzpah to name your band after one of the most beloved classic rock albums of all time. An easy album for rock fans to get into.
  
 Pitchfork gave it a 9 on their review last year:
  
http://pitchfork.com/reviews/albums/18586-darkside-psychic/
  
 One of my favorite newer albums to chill with...and it sounds great.


----------



## whirlwind

brahmsky said:


> Waiting for ps500e available in Jakarta, and I'm ready for upgrade..


 
 Congrats
  


elmoe said:


> You might be talking about Martin Custom Audio: http://www.martincustomaudio.com/


 
 These guys are really good.....watch your wallet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Well it looks like the SR60i with the L cushion is going to go to the beach instead of the 225i
  
 the smaller jack and the lighter cord...win out.
  
 They sound  really nice with the l cushion....and I have my sansa zip clip loaded with like 40gb of classic rock....so all will be good


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> they are awesome, but if i'm going to keep the ps1k's, i gotta sell something !


 

 I'm not going to ask, but if you wanted to tell me what you were selling them for, I guess I couldn't stop you


----------



## bpcans

elmoe said:


> I always liked their products, especially the gimbals, but their prices are just to steep for me.


The upgrades are very pretty. I'll watch my wallet closely sir.


----------



## markm1

elmoe said:


> A lossless rip of a CD is exactly the same as the CD itself. If you go digital out from your computer to your CD player (if it has a digital input? Most do), then there will be no difference.


 

 Yeah-I've heard that before. I haven't invested in a computer based rig. Since I've got Sonos-I just have everything stored on a NAS and stream it thru Sonos-and there is some diminishment in quality as it's streamed. Since I've got a stereo-I'd just rather pop in a CD or stream via Sonos on their wireless Sonos speakers throughout the house for "house music" that is enjoyable but not audiophile quality. When I'm in the kitchen or messing around the house, I don't care about audiophile quality sound. I want "good sound" but my priority is access to my digital files and user ease convenience.
  
  I can also listen to Sonos through my dedicated main speaker rig. But, when I want that more audiophile dedicated listening, I'd have to throw down with a multi K DAC probably to get it to sound as good as a nice CDP through my speaker rig. That said, a well recorded CD in lossless through my Sonos listening to speakers or my RS1i sounds really quite good. Just not quite as good as CD. And, if it's a good recording, I would only know the difference if I A-B listened.


----------



## HPiper

Maybe my son will bring me a pair of LCD3 for fathers day....oh wait a minute, I am awake now...well maybe some GS1000i's...I think I need to go back to sleep.


----------



## elmoe

bpcans said:


> The upgrades are very pretty. I'll watch my wallet closely sir.


  

 Yes, you have no idea how many times I came close to pulling the trigger on a set of gimbals/rodblocks + headband... only to realize I could buy a used SR325 for less money


----------



## elmoe

markm1 said:


> Yeah-I've heard that before. I haven't invested in a computer based rig. Since I've got Sonos-I just have everything stored on a NAS and stream it thru Sonos-and there is some diminishment in quality as it's streamed. Since I've got a stereo-I'd just rather pop in a CD or stream via Sonos on their wireless Sonos speakers throughout the house for "house music" that is enjoyable but not audiophile quality. When I'm in the kitchen or messing around the house, I don't care about audiophile quality sound. I want "good sound" but my priority is access to my digital files and user ease convenience.
> 
> I can also listen to Sonos through my dedicated main speaker rig. But, when I want that more audiophile dedicated listening, I'd have to throw down with a multi K DAC probably to get it to sound as good as a nice CDP through my speaker rig. That said, a well recorded CD in lossless through my Sonos listening to speakers or my RS1i sounds really quite good. Just not quite as good as CD. And, if it's a good recording, I would only know the difference if I A-B listened.


 
  
 If you want my opinion, you don't need to spend that much on a DAC to get absolutely great audio quality from your computer. Go with a single ended Audio-GD USB DAC in the 500-700USD price range and you will already have a really great sounding computer based setup.
  
 Alternatively, you can buy a USB/SPDIF converter (one of the cheaper one works just fine), and a digital coaxial cable so you can hook the converter via USB to your computer, and your Rotel amp to the converter via coaxial cable (I'm sure it has a digital input). It'll cost you barely over a hundred bucks and you will get the same quality you have now from playing CDs from your CD player hooked up to the Rotel.


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> they are awesome, but if i'm going to keep the ps1k's, i gotta sell something !


 

 Sell the 80i's...


----------



## bbophead

Yo, it's O.K. if some people don't like computer audio.  Really it is.


----------



## markm1

elmoe said:


> If you want my opinion, you don't need to spend that much on a DAC to get absolutely great audio quality from your computer. Go with a single ended Audio-GD USB DAC in the 500-700USD price range and you will already have a really great sounding computer based setup.
> 
> Alternatively, you can buy a USB/SPDIF converter (one of the cheaper one works just fine), and a digital coaxial cable so you can hook the converter via USB to your computer, and your Rotel amp to the converter via coaxial cable (I'm sure it has a digital input). It'll cost you barely over a hundred bucks and you will get the same quality you have now from playing CDs from your CD player hooked up to the Rotel.


 

 Thanks. Those are great ideas. I'm going to save this post.


----------



## elmoe

bbophead said:


> Yo, it's O.K. if some people don't like computer audio.  Really it is.


 
  
 Sure, but he seemed interested, and I aim to please.


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> I'm not going to ask, but if you wanted to tell me what you were selling them for, I guess I couldn't stop you


 

 there's a posting on the b/s/t forum, i'm sure i'd do you a better than advertised price


----------



## HPiper

I just ordered a Valhalla 2 as my old LD is starting to die and as it was used when I bought it I don't feel like messing with it, plus I just want one of the new Schiit amps. Now that it has an impedance switch it shouldn't have a problem driving any of my phones, including my Grado's (but the old one drove Grados just fine anyway)


----------



## ferday

markm1 said:


> Funny-I think a lot/most Headfiers source is a computer based system. I guess I'm old school. At my solidly medium fi level, I feel the sound from a CDP is preferable to computer based audio. For me computer based audio is Sonos via a "connect" through my Rotel RA-12 and through my speakers or HPs. But, a lot of you guys are using high end 1K+ DAC. I'm sure that's the way to go to really make computer based digital audio swing.
> 
> I've been collecting and listening to CD's so long. I've got a little over 12,000 tracks from my CD collection digitzed now on a NAS in lossless. Listening to both has become integral.  But, when I really want to hear something well recorded, I still reach for a CD.....
> 
> Maybe I'm old school and in a couple of years will drop a couple of K on a DAC and change my mind.....




I'm computer based only, other than an iPod when I'm travelling or hanging about outside. In the car it's Sirius radio for me. I really don't feel my modi, or even my STX sound card or one of my integrated amp choices, is holding me back from great sound DAC wise. All that's needed is a tube amp, hopefully this year! I'd actually love to get two tube setups, for the headphones and for the hi-fi. Basically saying I think the DAC is far less important than most of the rest of the chain

With around 15,000 albums on tap, and a smallish house, digital is the only sensible choice for me, but I have to admit I'd love to have all my cd's back and build a listening room with wall storage, it would look cool and be a great place to hang out. I have kept most of my vinyl but I have less than 100 or so and they've all been needle dropped for actual listening.


----------



## whirlwind

Fathers day....final round of u.s. open...race at Michigan...RS1i...Mad Ear....Grand Funk Railroad
  
 Life is in deed good.


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> Fathers day....final round of u.s. open...race at Michigan...RS1i...Mad Ear....Grand Funk Railroad
> 
> Life is in deed good.


Your life sounds pretty good today WW.


----------



## whirlwind

yeah, this is one of my favorite days of the year


----------



## bbophead

Don't forget Heat vs. Spurs.


----------



## whirlwind

bbophead said:


> Don't forget Heat vs. Spurs.


 

 thanks, I did forget...that will be a great finish to a great day.


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> yeah, this is one of my favorite days of the year


Mine too. I'm thankful because my two kids are healthy and happy and I don't have to live with their mother. *


bbophead said:



			Don't forget Heat vs. Spurs.
		
Click to expand...

*Spurs are going to close it out.


----------



## bbophead

bpcans said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, this is one of my favorite days of the year
> ...


 
 Prolly.  Depends on who shows up.


----------



## MickeyVee

Saw Lindsey Stirling live last night in Toronto.. just reliving some if it.. sounds great on the RS1i's...


----------



## markm1

ferday said:


> I'm computer based only, other than an iPod when I'm travelling or hanging about outside. In the car it's Sirius radio for me. I really don't feel my modi, or even my STX sound card or one of my integrated amp choices, is holding me back from great sound DAC wise. All that's needed is a tube amp, hopefully this year! I'd actually love to get two tube setups, for the headphones and for the hi-fi. Basically saying I think the DAC is far less important than most of the rest of the chain
> 
> With around 15,000 albums on tap, and a smallish house, digital is the only sensible choice for me, but I have to admit I'd love to have all my cd's back and build a listening room with wall storage, it would look cool and be a great place to hang out. I have kept most of my vinyl but I have less than 100 or so and they've all been needle dropped for actual listening.


 

 Your collection smokes mine! Interesting re-your DAC comments. I felt our old computer was getting bogged down w/ all my music and wife not happy. So-I thought if I could just throw it all on a NAS, keep the PC out of the picture and  that would be a way to go. But, I can't access it on my PC-just my Sonos. Or maybe I can, but I'm not savvy enough to figure it out. No-actually was told my Synology it's basically storage.


----------



## jimr101

Speaking of Joe Walsh there is a you tube of Joe and James Taylor at a crossroads festival that is just over the top.Oh it's Steam roller babe. This tablet won't let me send the you tube over. Or I'm just to senile to figure it out. My better half works nites and sleeps where the computer is. Just catching up Jay that PinkTop concert was soooo good. The percussions were as tight as my grados. Joe B. Just blew my mind, I took my eyes off for a second and I could have sworn Carlos Santana was playing, then Ray Vaugh, then Hendrix then any one of the kings Freddie Albert BB and even a touch of Eric with a twist of Duane allman. No doubt Joe B just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## jimr101

If I were a rich man rich man fa la, la lala I'd buy Jay's GS1000 and a McIntosh. But I am a truly blessed father 6 wonderfull kids, 10 grandkids 1 greatgrandson and one more on the way. And Jay sends us the most wonderful tune. Got coffee and Grados in the morning brews and tunes in the afternoon. Thanks grado fans are the best. And happy fathers day to all and to allthe single moms out there doing both jobs.


----------



## bassboysam

People still buy CD??


----------



## whirlwind

bassboysam said:


> People still buy CD??


 

 LOL.....I do, them rip them to flac files


----------



## swspiers

whirlwind said:


> LOL.....I do, them rip them to flac files




Ditto


----------



## bbophead

ceedees and elpees.


----------



## joseph69

bassboysam said:


> People still buy CD??


 
 I always buy used Cd's from eBay and import to ALAC in my MBP's library.
 Most of the used Cd's I get for around $5.00 shipped, are in great condition, even to my surprise, sometimes brand new!


----------



## fleasbaby

...depends how much I like the album...and I am a sucker for old jazz...any jazz on vinyl and I am there...especially those great old Blue Note, Prestige, Riverside and Impulse pressings...


----------



## whirlwind

jimr101 said:


> Speaking of Joe Walsh there is a you tube of Joe and James Taylor at a crossroads festival that is just over the top.Oh it's Steam roller babe. This tablet won't let me send the you tube over. Or I'm just to senile to figure it out. My better half works nites and sleeps where the computer is. Just catching up Jay that PinkTop concert was soooo good. The percussions were as tight as my grados. Joe B. Just blew my mind, I took my eyes off for a second and I could have sworn Carlos Santana was playing, then Ray Vaugh, then Hendrix then any one of the kings Freddie Albert BB and even a touch of Eric with a twist of Duane allman. No doubt Joe B just keeps getting better and better.


 

 Yeah, Joe B. just keeps turning it up a notch and keeps getting better and better as he is always working on his craft.


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, Joe B. just keeps turning it up a notch and keeps getting better and better as he is always working on his craft.


WW, what would you consider to be Joe B's best album?


----------



## whirlwind

bpcans said:


> WW, what would you consider to be Joe B's best album?


 

 Wow...that is a tuff one...I have them all, and there truly is not one that I do not like.
  
 I guess it depends if you want to hear the blues....or the more rockier side......or maybe even hear him with a horn section.
  
 I guess, LIve From Nowhere In Particular is a nice place to start......his real early stuff is fantastic also.
  
 bpcans...I sent you a pm


----------



## jimr101

While I enjoy Joe B.'s virtuoso I enjoyed him the most when he is not conquering the guitar or competing. His backing up Beth Hart in studio in Hymn or Strange Fruit really brings out the soul in him.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

jimr101 said:


> If I were a rich man rich man fa la, la lala I'd buy Jay's GS1000 and a McIntosh. But I am a truly blessed father 6 wonderfull kids, 10 grandkids 1 greatgrandson and one more on the way. And Jay sends us the most wonderful tune. Got coffee and Grados in the morning brews and tunes in the afternoon. Thanks grado fans are the best. And happy fathers day to all and to allthe single moms out there doing both jobs.




You must be one _busy_ man...


----------



## HPiper

jimr101 said:


> While I enjoy Joe B.'s virtuoso I enjoyed him the most when he is not conquering the guitar or competing. His backing up Beth Hart in studio in Hymn or Strange Fruit really brings out the soul in him.


 

 That is exactly how I feel about him, sometimes on his solo stuff it sounds like he is just showing off. He can't do that so much when he is backing up Beth. Besides which she can sing about 100 times better than he can.


----------



## sub50hz

Why not Zoidberg 3D-printed cups?
  

  
 Part File (Solidworks 2014 required) -- Use this to see steps necessary to create the model, and tweak to your liking:
  
https://www.dropbox.com/s/dm30yr8j8kb8dg3/GradoV2.SLDPRT
  
 STL File -- Use this for output to 3D printer, cannot be modified in SW:
  
https://www.dropbox.com/s/xkjz2naia01v836/GradoV2.STL
  
 Please forgive the crappy PhotoView render, it's just for reference. I don't care if anybody shares, modifies or rehosts this, I just ask for credit where credit is due.


----------



## whirlwind

jimr101 said:


> While I enjoy Joe B.'s virtuoso I enjoyed him the most when he is not conquering the guitar or competing. His backing up Beth Hart in studio in Hymn or Strange Fruit really brings out the soul in him.


 

 Live in Amsterdam with Beth Hart is very good....plus Blondie Chaplin plays with them


----------



## whirlwind

jimr101 said:


> While I enjoy Joe B.'s virtuoso I enjoyed him the most when he is not conquering the guitar or competing. His backing up Beth Hart in studio in Hymn or Strange Fruit really brings out the soul in him.


 
  
  


hpiper said:


> That is exactly how I feel about him, sometimes on his solo stuff it sounds like he is just showing off. He can't do that so much when he is backing up Beth. Besides which she can sing about 100 times better than he can.


 

 You guys may like Black Country Communion and the Rock Candy Funk Party stuff better.....Joe is not so "out front"....although personally, I really get mesmerized when he is out there  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 BCC he is playing with glenn hughes of deep purple....wiyh Jason Bonham on drums.........they had  3 studio albums and a live album
  
 Rock Candy Funk Party is some fun stuff.


----------



## swspiers

whirlwind said:


> You guys may like Black Country Communion and the Rock Candy Funk Party stuff better.....Joe is not so "out front"....although personally, I really get mesmerized when he is out there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 +1 on BCC.  Monster players in that band!


----------



## jimr101

Nice. Good to see everybody kicking in. I'm taking Jay is on vacation. Noticed his GS1000's came off EBAY.


----------



## whirlwind

Yeah, I believe Jay did sell the GS1000


----------



## jaywillin

jimr101 said:


> Nice. Good to see everybody kicking in. I'm taking Jay is on vacation. Noticed his GS1000's came off EBAY.


 

 nope, i just pulled them down, i can't really keep both the lcd x, and the ps1000, oteil has expressed a desire to buy the ps1000
 and i figured i'd keep the gs1000
  
 and no vacation, been a little under the weather, i think i got the makings of a cold/flu bug coming on


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> nope, i just pulled them down, i can't really keep both the lcd x, and the ps1000, oteil has expressed a desire to buy the ps1000
> and i figured i'd keep the gs1000
> 
> and no vacation, been a little under the weather, i think i got the makings of a cold/flu bug coming on


 

 So....LCD X....Grado GS1000.......Alpha Dog


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> So....LCD X....Grado GS1000.......Alpha Dog


 

 looks like it, i've got the alpha dog on the b/s/t forum, but i'm in no real hurry there
 it is really a tough choice between the x and the ps1k, oteil was going to have to move some gear himself, maybe it'll take a real long time !


----------



## bbophead

The PS1K comes and then it goes and then it comes and then it goes.  Maybe it'll come again.  And, go again.


----------



## Theogenes

jaywillin said:


> nope, i just pulled them down, i can't really keep both the lcd x, and the ps1000, oteil has expressed a desire to buy the ps1000
> and i figured i'd keep the gs1000
> 
> and no vacation, been a little under the weather, i think i got the makings of a cold/flu bug coming on




Congrats to Fred and Jay are in order!! And, in an admittedly unabashed moment of total selfishness, I chalked this up to a net win for the next Nashville meet .


----------



## jimr101

No flu bug aloud Jay. Been looking for vitamin c music and found it. Still don't know how to send the you tube to this site. GET ON THE GOOD FOOT James Brown You Tube


----------



## jimr101

Now that we are on the good foot warm up the amp pull out thePS1000 and lets get up to the Mandalin in Vega at the House of Blues and check this saxophone out with the tighness of the percussions with the King of Soul in hd doing the funk. And after you do let me know if you still want to get rid of thePS1000 or are they TIGHT ENOUGH.


----------



## jimr101

Still can't get URL there. The House of Blues-Entire Conce...:http://4WVmYEiEPjQ


----------



## Oteil

If anyone is interested I just put my 2009 buttonless RS1 up for sale in the FS forum


----------



## jaywillin

oteil said:


> If anyone is interested I just put my 2009 buttonless RS1 up for sale in the FS forum


 

 guess why !! lol


----------



## joseph69

I'm also going to put my less than 3 month old PS1k's on the F/S Forum/eBay.
 PM me if anyone is interested before I put them up. 
 Thanks


----------



## swspiers

I'm happy with my 225i's.  Not putting them up for sale or trade.  Just thought I would be contrarian....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Jay- you feeling better?


----------



## hsubox

swspiers said:


> I'm happy with my 225i's.  Not putting them up for sale or trade.  Just thought I would be contrarian....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I am also not selling my 2013 RS1i.


----------



## Oteil

jaywillin said:


> guess why !! lol


 

 Hmmmmm.....I wonder! LOL


----------



## bbophead

Not selling my 2010 325is.


----------



## bpcans

My RS1i "classics" aren't up for sale either . How long can this joke go on? Lol.


----------



## maddin

Probably I have a probelm to sell headphones I bought. I always give them as a loan to people... but I would be interested if the people, who sell now their grados, have heard the new e line? I have to say that I am very happy with what I have with my Gradessandros. This is one point I enjoy because I like what I hear and enjoy listening to the music. I still enjoy my first Grado an SR80, most eartime get the SR325i and my Alessandros Pro (modified). The SR325i was the headphone, where I considered to buy a second pair, in case my original one breaks down (following Lou Reed's advice on radios) But the Grado that was my best deal and that I like to listen from time to time is the HF-1. Very nice headphone... If I have the chance I will be happy to listen to the new e series. Anyway, I hope they sound good and Grado is continuing what made them for me so interesting.


----------



## bbophead

bpcans said:


> My RS1i "classics" aren't up for sale either . How long can this joke go on? Lol.


 
 I ain't jokin'.


----------



## HPiper

joseph69 said:


> I'm also going to put my less than 3 month old PS1k's on the F/S Forum/eBay.
> PM me if anyone is interested before I put them up.
> Thanks


 

 What's going on, I thought they were your new favorite headphone?


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> What's going on, I thought they were your new favorite headphone?


 
 After listening to each of them for about a month, I preferred the RS over the PS for my taste (genres) The PS is a beautiful sounding headphone, and I'm very glad I got to spend the time I did with them... but going from one to the other I just enjoy my RS's due too their more upfront presentation, and don't feel the need to own both. I'm also going to contact Woo and see if I can exchange the 6-SE for another WA6 so I can use the 6SN7 tubes, believe it or not! I really miss the 596/6SN7 tube combo I had with the WA6/RS1i's.
 I never heard anything that I liked better, and left me in such an amazed state after listening. So I'm sure to most, it seems I'm going backwards, but thats not what my ears are telling me.
 I was where I wanted to be before going nuts with all the "up grades" and just didn't realize it until it was gone. So I'm going back to where I was the most satisfied, and being true too myself.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> After listening to each of them for about a month, I preferred the RS over the PS for my taste (genres) The PS is a beautiful sounding headphone, and I'm very glad I got to spend the time I did with them... but going from one to the other I just enjoy my RS's due too their more upfront presentation, and don't feel the need to own both. I'm also going to contact Woo and see if I can exchange the 6-SE for another WA6 so I can use the 6SN7 tubes, believe it or not! I really miss the 596/6SN7 tube combo I had with the WA6/RS1i's.
> I never heard anything that I liked better, and left me in such an amazed state after listening. So I'm sure to most, it seems I'm going backwards, but thats not what my ears are telling me.
> I was where I wanted to be before going nuts with all the "up grades" and just didn't realize it until it was gone. So I'm going back to where I was the most satisfied, and being true too myself.


 

 Wow....I thought you were really liking them also....but hey....what works best is where you want to go.
  
 I have been lucky as I have never really even thought about a Grado higher than the RS1.
  
 I hope you can get the WA6 back, if that is the amp you wish to have, Joseph.
  
 keep us informed, and I wish you luck


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Wow....I thought you were really liking them also....but hey....what works best is where you want to go.
> 
> I have been lucky as I have never really even thought about a Grado higher than the RS1.
> 
> ...


 
 I do really like them, there are great, but I just like something better about the RS's, so I have to go with them. I just e-mailed Jack, so I'll see what he says and take it from there.
 I will keep you posted, and thank you very much for the good luck! I just want to get back where I was.
 What a crazy journey I'm having!!!


----------



## HPiper

joseph69 said:


> I do really like them, there are great, but I just like something better about the RS's, so I have to go with them. I just e-mailed Jack, so I'll see what he says and take it from there.
> I will keep you posted, and thank you very much for the good luck! I just want to get back where I was.
> What a crazy journey I'm having!!!


 

 I'll say one thing for you. I don't know of many, myself included, that have such a precise idea of what they want their system to sound like. I don't know what I'd do if I did know, but it must be nice to not only know that, but to have achieved the same. If it were me I'd be digging through the garbage looking for that HiFiMan EF2a I threw away <G> Anyway, I wish I were like you in that regard, it would save me a lot of money. I was just chuckling to myself thinking of that, putting some headphones on and listening to a cd and saying to myself, "This is it, done, no more upgrades." That will be the day.


----------



## Sense

Hmmm...any reason why the single BA driver Grados would sound better then the new multi BA drivers and the Hybrids?

Seems strange to me that they didn't upgrade them with the e series.


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> I'll say one thing for you. I don't know of many, myself included, that have such a precise idea of what they want their system to sound like. I don't know what I'd do if I did know, but it must be nice to not only know that, but to have achieved the same. If it were me I'd be digging through the garbage looking for that HiFiMan EF2a I threw away <G> Anyway, I wish I were like you in that regard, it would save me a lot of money. I was just chuckling to myself thinking of that, putting some headphones on and listening to a cd and saying to myself, "This is it, done, no more upgrades." That will be the day.


 
 So you do know what I mean when you say you would be looking throughout the garbage for your HiFiMan EF2a's. Yeah, after all of the different headphones/amp/tube combos, it boils down to the RS1i/WA6/596-6SN7 for me…definitely!
 Thanks!


----------



## jonbmet

As of right now I too prefer the RS1i's to the PS1K's. Maybe I don't have the the 1k's broken in yet....which is what I'm hoping. Some things are better on on the 1k's though (especially detail).


----------



## jaywillin

just back from meeting up with fred(oteil) the ps1k's do indeed have a new home, i think given more time, and that i didn't need to raise a little cash relatively fast, i would have ended
 up keeping the ps1k, and selling the lcd x,
 i've got the AD, and the gs1k back up for sale, but i may take them down and put the lcd x up, and see what happens, and maybe even let one of the amps go, i'm just in a selling mood i guess !
 or i could just stay put , who knows what's next
  
 not feeling too bad, just fighting one of those summer cold type things, sore throat, sniffles, no energy, i've slacked off on my vitamins, but i've restocked, i got too much to do to let a little cold slow me down too much


----------



## joseph69

jonbmet said:


> As of right now I too prefer the RS1i's to the PS1K's. Maybe I don't have the the 1k's broken in yet....which is what I'm hoping. Some things are better on on the 1k's though (especially detail).


 
 My PS1K's were broken in for sure, and are great headphones no doubt, but I wanted to see which I preferred and this was my initial reason in getting them, and I prefer the RS1i's for me.
  


jaywillin said:


> just back from meeting up with fred(oteil) the ps1k's do indeed have a new home, i think given more time, and that i didn't need to raise a little cash relatively fast, i would have ended
> up keeping the ps1k, and selling the lcd x,
> i've got the AD, and the gs1k back up for sale, but i may take them down and put the lcd x up, and see what happens, and maybe even let one of the amps go, i'm just in a selling mood i guess !
> or i could just stay put , who knows what's next
> ...


 
 Jay, thank god you sound just as crazy as me right now!!!
 Thank you!!!


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> So you do know what I mean when you say you would be looking throughout the garbage for your HiFiMan EF2a's. Yeah, after all of the different headphones/amp/tube combos, it boils down to the RS1i/WA6/596-6SN7 for me…definitely!
> Thanks!


 
 Yeah, I guess we are always going to have that combo that we just really dig.....RS1i.....Mad Ear ...and 5751 Sylvania triple mica black plate tube for me.
  
 I think everyone prolly has that certain combo, that just gets it right for them.
  
 Kudos to you for going back to get it, if that is what you like.
  


jaywillin said:


> just back from meeting up with fred(oteil) the ps1k's do indeed have a new home, i think given more time, and that i didn't need to raise a little cash relatively fast, i would have ended
> up keeping the ps1k, and selling the lcd x,
> i've got the AD, and the gs1k back up for sale, but i may take them down and put the lcd x up, and see what happens, and maybe even let one of the amps go, i'm just in a selling mood i guess !
> or i could just stay put , who knows what's next
> ...


 
 Glad you are not too bad off......wish I has some money, since you are in a selling mood....but unfortunately the HD800 has left me flat broke.....well not flat broke....I have $3.43 in my HE560 jar


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, I guess we are always going to have that combo that we just really dig.....RS1i.....Mad Ear ...and 5751 Sylvania triple mica black plate tube for me.
> 
> I think everyone prolly has that certain combo, that just gets it right for them.
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, that is the combo for me, so I'm going to et it back.
 Thank you!


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, I guess we are always going to have that combo that we just really dig.....RS1i.....Mad Ear ...and 5751 Sylvania triple mica black plate tube for me.
> 
> I think everyone prolly has that certain combo, that just gets it right for them.
> 
> ...


 

 well, i was getting myself psyched up on keeping the ps1k, and my recliner bit the dust, and i had a somewhat standing offer from oteil on them, with all these headphones sitting here, i figured i better man up, the wife is only human, and since it was MY chair.... you get the picture lol


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> well, i was getting myself psyched up on keeping the ps1k, and my recliner bit the dust, and i had a somewhat standing offer from oteil on them, with all these headphones sitting here, i figured i better man up, the wife is only human, and since it was MY chair.... you get the picture lol


 

 Loud and clear


----------



## markm1

joseph69 said:


> After listening to each of them for about a month, I preferred the RS over the PS for my taste (genres) The PS is a beautiful sounding headphone, and I'm very glad I got to spend the time I did with them... but going from one to the other I just enjoy my RS's due too their more upfront presentation, and don't feel the need to own both. I'm also going to contact Woo and see if I can exchange the 6-SE for another WA6 so I can use the 6SN7 tubes, believe it or not! I really miss the 596/6SN7 tube combo I had with the WA6/RS1i's.
> I never heard anything that I liked better, and left me in such an amazed state after listening. So I'm sure to most, it seems I'm going backwards, but thats not what my ears are telling me.
> I was where I wanted to be before going nuts with all the "up grades" and just didn't realize it until it was gone. So I'm going back to where I was the most satisfied, and being true too myself.


 

 I give you kudos for your honesty. It's hard when you invest in an upgrade to let it go and go back to what you had earlier. But, as a new RS1i owner, it makes me feel like I'm in the right place.
  
 I have second thoughts about my gear all the time. Well, maybe I should have waited and got something else...or, why didn't I just keep this or that.


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> just back from meeting up with fred(oteil) the ps1k's do indeed have a new home, i think given more time, and that i didn't need to raise a little cash relatively fast, i would have ended
> up keeping the ps1k, and selling the lcd x,
> i've got the AD, and the gs1k back up for sale, but i may take them down and put the lcd x up, and see what happens, and maybe even let one of the amps go, i'm just in a selling mood i guess !
> or i could just stay put , who knows what's next
> ...


 

 Sometimes those colds can really keep you down. Earlier in the year, I got a cold and a dry cough that did not go away for about two months. Total bummer. I thought something might be more serious. One day, I decided to take a Benadryl and the cough went away. The body and mind do strange things.


----------



## bassboysam

I know a lot of people swear by the MAD amps with their Grados but the WA6/RS1 combination is quite fantastic. I've never heard the MAD so I can't compare but of all my headphones the WA6 matches extremely well with the RS1. Followed closely by the AD2000X and 325is and Philips x1. The 225i still sounds best straight from my iPod or e10.


----------



## ferday

markm1 said:


> But, as a new RS1i owner, it makes me feel like I'm in the right place.
> 
> I have second thoughts about my gear all the time. Well, maybe I should have waited and got something else...or, why didn't I just keep this or that.




There's always something different to try! I'll be watching for Jay's LCD-X to go up :veryevil:

I still stand on having a set of grados and a set of planars as the ultimate every-genre combo. That sweet tone combined with that sweet bass....


----------



## joseph69

markm1 said:


> I give you kudos for your honesty. It's hard when you invest in an upgrade to let it go and go back to what you had earlier. But, as a new RS1i owner, it makes me feel like I'm in the right place.
> 
> I have second thoughts about my gear all the time. Well, maybe I should have waited and got something else...or, why didn't I just keep this or that.


 
 Thank you for the kudos, I appreciate it. And it is hard when you invest in what is an upgrade, then realize you loved what you had, and shouldn't have let it go. But regardless of Jacks decision about returning the 6-SW, I'm going to get the WA6 anyway and do what I have to do with the 6-SE. Thanks again.


----------



## HPiper

ferday said:


> There's always something different to try! I'll be watching for Jay's LCD-X to go up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I have my LCD2 and RS2i so I guess I am there!


----------



## bpcans

bassboysam said:


> I know a lot of people swear by the MAD amps with their Grados but the WA6/RS1 combination is quite fantastic.


You won't get an argument from me about this statement.*


ferday said:



			There's always something different to try! I'll be watching for Jay's LCD-X to go up :veryevil:

I still stand on having a set of grados and a set of planars as the ultimate every-genre combo. That sweet tone combined with that sweet bass....
		
Click to expand...

*Waiting on Jay's LCD-X's with baited breath and cautious optimism.*


joseph69 said:



			Thank you for the kudos, I appreciate it. And it is hard when you invest in what is an upgrade, then realize you loved what you had, and shouldn't have let it go. But regardless of Jacks decision about returning the 6-SW, I'm going to get the WA6 anyway and do what I have to do with the 6-SE. Thanks again.
		
Click to expand...

*I felt the same about an old girlfriend once, alas she didn't want me back.*


hpiper said:



			I have my LCD2 and RS2i so I guess I am there!
		
Click to expand...

*I'm disheartened by my own jealousy.


----------



## elmoe

I'll just wait patiently for joseph and jay to let us know their opinion when they receive their PS1000e.


----------



## whirlwind

bassboysam said:


> I know a lot of people swear by the MAD amps with their Grados but the WA6/RS1 combination is quite fantastic. I've never heard the MAD so I can't compare but of all my headphones the WA6 matches extremely well with the RS1. Followed closely by the AD2000X and 325is and Philips x1. The 225i still sounds best straight from my iPod or e10.


 
 There is really no right or wrong amp, people just have their preferences....The Mad & the Woo WA6 are both very, very nice amps that will power way more than just Grados with good synergy....they will power many different cans.  The Mad is amping my HD800 quite well
  
 When I decided to get my Mad, one of the main things that I liked was the tubes that it used....they are much cheaper to roll....plus I liked the retro look....it reminded me of the RS1i's retro look.
  
 I think both amps are all of what they are cracked up to be.  It just boils down to personal preference.
  
 Many people like the looks of the Woo and they like the shiny look with the bigger tubes......if you own either, you should be very thankful, because you are enjoying your music in a very, very good way  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


elmoe said:


> I'll just wait patiently for joseph and jay to let us know their opinion when they receive their PS1000e.


 




  
 I believe in the Gradoe thread....someone will be comparing the PS1000i to the PS1000e
  
 That should be a very good read.


----------



## kvtaco17

A little Epica to start my morning!


----------



## bassboysam

ferday said:


> There's always something different to try! I'll be watching for Jay's LCD-X to go up :veryevil:
> 
> I still stand on having a set of grados and a set of planars as the ultimate every-genre combo. That sweet tone combined with that sweet bass....




I love my Grados but the LCD-2.1 really surprised me. I did not think I would like it as much as I do. I really have the urge to try more planars, LCD-X, LCD-2.2, HE-4 and HE-500 are all on my want to try list. Love the Rev1s liquid warm sound and I'd like something that would be a good compliment to it. something with more detail and air but still strong deep bass.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> There is really no right or wrong amp, people just have their preferences....The Mad & the Woo WA6 are both very, very nice amps that will power way more than just Grados with good synergy....they will power many different cans.  The Mad is amping my HD800 quite well
> 
> When I decided to get my Mad, one of the main things that I liked was the tubes that it used....they are much cheaper to roll....plus I liked the retro look....it reminded me of the RS1i's retro look.
> 
> ...


 

 yep, when you hit a certain level, most all are good, just different, and will appeal to different people whether its amps, or headphones
  
 macedonianhero is selling the pair of ps1k's he got from me, to get the ps1ke


----------



## jaywillin

ferday said:


> There's always something different to try! I'll be watching for Jay's LCD-X to go up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


elmoe said:


> I'll just wait patiently for joseph and jay to let us know their opinion when they receive their PS1000e.


 

 the lcd x may go up for sale for real, ( maybe soon), the ps1k is great, but until ps1ke's start showing up on the used market, at much lower prices, it'll be the older one for sure


----------



## markm1

ferday said:


> There's always something different to try! I'll be watching for Jay's LCD-X to go up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That would be a great move for you. Don Jay will give you the killer deal. He can sell all of his gear to Grado metal heads.  They will go from nice, peaceful Grateful Dead and The Almond Brothers to music made in hell and be very confused.
  
 Actually, as Grados metal listeners we're pretty diverse in our tastes. Maybe Grado attracts rock and metal fans who are slightly more evolved.....although I sometimes have to remind myself to not drag my knuckles when I walk


----------



## markm1

I definitely want to listen to the new LCD-2. Jay sort of raved about them recently and I thought the "old" ones were pretty sweet w/ a quick listen at a D.C. meet about a year ago.


----------



## ferday

When I got my rs1 it was between them and the lcd2. I chose the grado because of my usual listening....metal. 

Honestly, I could probably sell my he400 right now and not really miss them much, most of my headphone time is metal/rock/acoustic, which for me is grado all the way (truthfully most of my headphone time is on my athm50, as I'm out of town 8 months a year). When I have a chance to use my hi fi that's when I normally hit up hip hop or electronic....there is no headphone substitute for real bass, even the mightiest of planars!


----------



## markm1

ferday said:


> When I got my rs1 it was between them and the lcd2. I chose the grado because of my usual listening....metal.
> 
> Honestly, I could probably sell my he400 right now and not really miss them much, most of my headphone time is metal/rock/acoustic, which for me is grado all the way (truthfully most of my headphone time is on my athm50, as I'm out of town 8 months a year). When I have a chance to use my hi fi that's when I normally hit up hip hop or electronic....there is no headphone substitute for real bass, even the mightiest of planars!


 

 I'm similar in some respects. I often will listen to electronic, jazz, indie on my hifi stysem partly as it's more conducive to wife and child, but also because I think jazz in partic really begs for good fidelity and later at night or at the computer, I often gravitate toward more laid back listening. The sound of classic 50s/60/s blue note/verve jazz recordings sound amazing on my RS1i-the separation of instruments just blow me away. Isolating the piano or drums, etc. in a way I don't think  I've ever heard like you really were at a club.
  
 Although, right now I have some time alone and I'm enjoying Sigh-Insmniphobia that has so much going on musically that they are really fun w/ my HP's.
  
 It's often when I'm in the car-I want some really aggressive driving music.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

whirlwind said:


> .....well not flat broke....I have $3.43 in my HE560 jar




...i think a tooth jar would be more effective at that stage...


----------



## joseph69

I ordered a WA6/6SN7 adapters from Woo this afternoon and purchased some NOS 1962 6SN7WGTA JAN tubes from eBay today.
 I'm waiting for Jack to reply to my message asking him if he will accept 15% re-stocking fee instead of the normal 10% being I am past the return date on my 6-SE.
 Even though he hasn't replied yet, if anyone is interested in my 1 month old SILVER 6-SE -15% of the retail price PM me!
 Thanks 
 Joseph


----------



## elmoe

Does the 6-SE really sound that different from the WA6?


----------



## joseph69

elmoe said:


> Does the 6-SE really sound that different from the WA6?


 
 I believe that its the tubes that sound that different…after all this is why we roll tubes, right?
 So being I can't use the 6SN7's which is my favorite sounding tube, it makes all the difference too me. And I've tried every tube combo that I have for the 6-SE/RS1i's, and the sound doesn't come close to what I had IMO. For the PS's, which have a much fuller mid-bassed sound, it is fine with some 6DE7/6DR7/6EW7's in it…but I like my RS1i's better than the PS's after listening exclusively to each for a month, and feel the 6SN7/RS1i combo is incredible! 
 The 6-SE has much more power than the WA6, but IMO the 6-SE doesn't sound like a tube amp compared to the WA6 with the RS1i's/6SN7's…I thought the sound was simply amazing! My RS1i's are actually hurting my ears with the higher frequencies at my normal listening level, and they NEVER bothered me before.


----------



## elmoe

joseph69 said:


> I believe that its the tubes that sound that different…after all this is why we roll tubes, right?
> So being I can't use the 6SN7's which is my favorite sounding tube, it makes all the difference too me. And I've tried every tube combo that I have for the 6-SE/RS1i's, and the sound doesn't come close to what I had IMO. For the PS's, which have a much fuller mid-bassed sound, it is fine with some 6DE7/6DR7/6EW7's in it…but I like my RS1i's better than the PS's after listening exclusively to each for a month, and feel the 6SN7/RS1i combo is incredible!
> The 6-SE has much more power than the WA6, but IMO the 6-SE doesn't sound like a tube amp compared to the WA6 with the RS1i's/6SN7's…I thought the sound was simply amazing! My RS1i's are actually hurting my ears with the higher frequencies at my normal listening level, and they NEVER bothered me before.


 
  
 Well I'm not gonna argue - my MPX3 has 3x6SN7s and it sounds wonderful with Grados


----------



## joseph69

elmoe said:


> Well I'm not gonna argue - my MPX3 has 3x6SN7s and it sounds wonderful with Grados


 
 See what I mean!


----------



## whirlwind

ferday said:


> There's always something different to try! I'll be watching for Jay's LCD-X to go up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah...I was actually on the same upgrade path...I was waiting for the Hifiman HE560.....had my money all saved up......then revisions and such got me running scared on those...bought a HD800 instead......so just another dynamic for me....but when the 560 hits the used market....them I will give it a go.
  


thedreamthinker said:


> ...i think a tooth jar would be more effective at that stage...


 
 Yes...it most certainly would.....I plooped a few more quarters in today


----------



## ThePianoMan

Wow, get your amps from Joseph and your Cans from Jay and suddenly you've got a setup for half the original cost! You guys are a blessing to all us Grado lovers! 
XD


----------



## whirlwind

thepianoman said:


> Wow, get your amps from Joseph and your Cans from Jay and suddenly you've got a setup for half the original cost! You guys are a blessing to all us Grado lovers!
> XD


 

 Absolutely.....you could get one heckuva set-up ......is heckuva even a word....lol


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Absolutely.....you could get one heckuva set-up ......is heckuva even a word....lol


 
 Yes, "nonstandard" spelling Lol!


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Yes, "nonstandard" spelling Lol!


 

 Ha!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Yes, "nonstandard" spelling Lol!


 

 i thought he spelled it perfectly !!


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i thought he spelled it perfectly !!


 
 It really did spell out good!


----------



## jaywillin

as we speak, there are two pair of ps1k's , and i've got the gs1000, spoken for, just awaiting payment, i'm very close to having enough
 to get getting my chair, and being able to scarf up a pair of those ps1000
 and if that doesn't materialize , maybe the new gs1000e ?? hmmmm


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> as we speak, there are two pair of ps1k's , and i've got the gs1000, spoken for, just awaiting payment, i'm very close to having enough
> to get getting my chair, and being able to scarf up a pair of those ps1000
> and if that doesn't materialize , maybe the new gs1000e ?? hmmmm


 
 1 pair is mine…is the other pair the ones you sold *oteil*?
 Because I do think you mentioned he was selling them, right after he purchased them from you.
 A brand new pair of the (e) model would be nice!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> 1 pair is mine…is the other pair the ones you sold *oteil*?
> Because I do think you mentioned he was selling them, right after he purchased them from you.
> A brand new pair of the (e) model would be nice!


 

 yeah, one pair your, the other is the pair i sold macedianhero, he's selling those to get the ps1ke
 if i get an e, it'll be a gs, not the ps


----------



## jaywillin

a little "southern gothic" rock , directed by mr billy bob thornton


----------



## Theogenes

bassboysam said:


> I love my Grados but the LCD-2.1 really surprised me. I did not think I would like it as much as I do. I really have the urge to try more planars, LCD-X, LCD-2.2, HE-4 and HE-500 are all on my want to try list. Love the Rev1s liquid warm sound and I'd like something that would be a good compliment to it. something with more detail and air but still strong deep bass.




I've yet to hear a headphone with a more enjoyable bass than the LCD 2.1... Deep, well-textured, tuneful, impactful, immersive-- I'm just not sure it gets any better. That's why I've kept it... along with sentimental value, I 'spose. The treble is definitely lacking though. 

The newest LCD-2 sounds great, but it's wildly different in sound from the 2.1 IMO... Worlds-better treble, not quite as good bass. JMO, ofc.


----------



## kvtaco17

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






jaywillin said:


> a little "southern gothic" rock , directed by mr billy bob thornton




  



  
 Here ya go Jay


----------



## ferday

> Originally Posted by *kvtaco17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here ya go Jay


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






>




  



  
 such an amazing record.  i adore that heavy NOLA sound.  it must come from the oppressive, disgusting heat (i'm in houston right now and it's intolerable for a poor canadian LOL)


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  
 nice , i never tire of this though
  

  
 i won't argue that hendrix wasn't the best , but a close second in my book, is duane


----------



## bassboysam

theogenes said:


> I've yet to hear a headphone with a more enjoyable bass than the LCD 2.1... Deep, well-textured, tuneful, impactful, immersive-- I'm just not sure it gets any better. That's why I've kept it... along with sentimental value, I 'spose. The treble is definitely lacking though.
> 
> The newest LCD-2 sounds great, but it's wildly different in sound from the 2.1 IMO... Worlds-better treble, not quite as good bass. JMO, ofc.




Is the latest lcd-2 different enough from the 2.1 to warrant owning both? Or should I be looking at the X or a hifiman product?


----------



## kvtaco17

ferday said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah Houston is a little warm... NOLA is indeed an awesome album!


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> nice , i never tire of this though
> 
> 
> 
> i won't argue that hendrix wasn't the best , but a close second in my book, is duane




 Hendrix wasn't the best lol
  
 I'd rank Duane Allman ahead of him... I'd rank a lot of people ahead of both lmao #pointless2rank


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> Hendrix wasn't the best lol
> 
> I'd rank Duane Allman ahead of him... I'd rank a lot of people ahead of both lmao #pointless2rank




Well I forgot ranking is pointless
I shoulda said guitarist I like 
To which Duane is at the top of my list


----------



## bassboysam

Eddie Hazel for me. Maggot Brain alone beats 90% of the guitar performances ever recorded.


----------



## jaywillin

bassboysam said:


> Eddie Hazel for me. Maggot Brain alone beats 90% of the guitar performances ever recorded.




Eddie is bad to the bone


----------



## ThePianoMan

Any love for Joe? I've always been a fan...

He kind of looks like an alien in this concert!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=e-OK7sS855M


----------



## kvtaco17

Satch is excellent!


----------



## ThePianoMan

I love the satch boogie too. I'm always impressed that he's such a technically virtuosic guitarist and he really shows it, but he still makes music that feels groovy and doesn't seem like he's just trying to show off.


----------



## kvtaco17

Andalusia is one of my favorite satch tunes along with, the satch boogie and crushing day.


----------



## Oteil

joseph69 said:


> 1 pair is mine…is the other pair the ones you sold *oteil*?
> Because I do think you mentioned he was selling them, right after he purchased them from you.
> A brand new pair of the (e) model would be nice!


 

 It doesn't look like these are going to be going anywhere....at least anytime soon. The PS1000 are bad to the bone. Warren's guitar has never sounded better.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks Jay!!


----------



## etnt

Was ready to be considerate to my colleagues (I use my ps1k in the office) and get a LCD-XC, then news of the e-series came along.
  
 Then found a dealer who is giving a 15% discount on Grados, including the new ones, although stocks only coming in early Jul.
  
 The head says to be nice to others and try something new; while the heart wants more of that grado goodness.
  
 Decisions, decisions, decisions


----------



## wormsdriver

_*great stuff on this video, check it out Grado fans!*_


----------



## elmoe

Bireli Lagrene gets my vote for all around best guitarist. For a jazz guitarist he's no slouch rock n roller. For those who don't know him:
  
  
 With Pastorius on bass:
  

  
 Some jazzed flamenco:

  
 And something completely different, just because:


----------



## whirlwind

My favorite guitarist ever would go to Hendrix and SRV....my favorite now is  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....oh well....nevermind!


----------



## sinnottj

Not technically a 'great' player I know, but if we're talking guitarists, I love a bit of Neil Young


----------



## ferday

sinnottj said:


> Not technically a 'great' player I know, but if we're talking guitarists, I love a bit of Neil Young





He rocks! Being a great guitarist is more than playing well...some guys seem to be able to inject so much emotion into their playing. It's one of the main reasons I love the grado sound so much, as to me they translate the tone and emotion better than most


----------



## jaywillin

bassboysam said:


> Eddie Hazel for me. Maggot Brain alone beats 90% of the guitar performances ever recorded.


 

 love maggot brain , a few versions


----------



## ThePianoMan

I'm also a huge fan of bola Sete (he did some killer bossa nova albums with Vince Guaraldi) and I'm really enjoying a newer artist named Nick Waterhouse lately. 

http://youtu.be/EU4wNXgP3Hw


----------



## Krutsch

ferday said:


> He rocks! Being a great guitarist is more than playing well...some guys seem to be able to inject so much emotion into their playing. It's one of the main reasons I love the grado sound so much, as to me they translate the tone and emotion better than most


 
  
 +1 and well said about Neil Young.


----------



## swspiers

For me, Zappa, Robert Fripp, Rory Gallagher are tops.  But Tony Iommi is my Hendrix!


----------



## bfreedma

My favorite currently active guitar player is Guthrie Govan. Among other projects, he's currently in the band "The Aristocrats" with Bryan Beller and Marco Minnemann. All three members are fantastic talents.

If you're a fan of Prog or Rock/Jazz hybrids, definitely worth checking out.


----------



## ferday

swspiers said:


> For me, Zappa, Robert Fripp, Rory Gallagher are tops.  But Tony Iommi is my Hendrix!




Iommi is so amazing. As a metalhead, he is to be revered! Metal has produced a ton of amazing guitar heroes...

Since were on favorites, my favorite is Kurt cobain, for the pure emotion in the playing and the amazing pop hooks injected into such raw punk, every song is a memorable riff.


----------



## markm1

krutsch said:


> +1 and well said about Neil Young.


 
  
 t-t-t-t-talkin' 'bout my generation.....roughly the same age is Kurt would have been or Chris Cornell of Soundgarden.......
  
 I love the way Neil Young can go from folk to country tinged rock to raw garage. Also credited as being the godfather of grunge. So, in some ways there is a link between Neil Young and Kurt Cobain.
  
 Also as a metal guy, this year I put together a proper "digital rock library" for my Sonos system and bought a bunch of classic rock, alternative, etc. that I always liked, owned when I was younger, etc. but didn't own.
  
  
  
 I had some Neil Young-but not hat much of his earlier stuff.
  
 I know this is super well known-but for anyone wanting a place to start, this double disc is the way to go...just an amazing body of work here. This has become a favorite compilation of mine. I think it's really well done of his first jaw dropping decade in music that I would argue rivals, the Stones, Clapton, even the Beatles:
  




  
 If you don't own his music just check out this song list:
  

   1. Down To The WireNeil Young2:28$1.29 Buy MP3  

  2. BurnedNeil Young2:15$1.29 Buy MP3  

  3. Mr. SoulNeil Young2:50$1.29 Buy MP3  

  4. Broken ArrowNeil Young6:13$1.29 Buy MP3  

  5. Expecting To FlyNeil Young3:45$1.29 Buy MP3  

  6. Sugar MountainNeil Young5:41$1.29 Buy MP3  

  7. I Am A ChildNeil Young2:20$1.29 Buy MP3  

  8. The LonerNeil Young3:50$1.29 Buy MP3  

  9. The Old Laughing LadyNeil Young5:37$1.29 Buy MP3  

10. Cinnamon GirlNeil Young3:00$1.29 Buy MP3  

11. Down By The RiverNeil Young9:17$1.29 Buy MP3  

12. Cowgirl In The SandNeil Young10:02Album Only 

13. I Believe In YouNeil Young3:27$1.29 Buy MP3  

14. After The Gold RushNeil Young3:46$1.29 Buy MP3  

15. Southern ManNeil Young5:31$1.29 Buy MP3  

16. HelplessNeil Young3:38$1.29 Buy MP3  

17. OhioNeil Young2:59$1.29 Buy MP3  

18. SoldierNeil Young2:28$1.29 Buy MP3  

19. Old ManNeil Young3:22$1.29 Buy MP3  

20. A Man Needs A MaidNeil Young4:05$1.29 Buy MP3  

21. HarvestNeil Young3:11$1.29 Buy MP3  

22. Heart Of GoldNeil Young3:07$1.29 Buy MP3  

23. Star Of BethlehemNeil Young2:43$1.29 Buy MP3  

24. The Needle And The Damage DoneNeil Young2:10$1.29 Buy MP3  

25. Tonight's The Night (Part 1)Neil Young4:41$1.29 Buy MP3  

26. Tired EyesNeil Young4:33$1.29 Buy MP3  

27. Walk OnNeil Young2:41$1.29 Buy MP3  

28. For The TurnstilesNeil Young3:01$1.29 Buy MP3  

29. WinterlongNeil Young3:08$1.29 Buy MP3  

30. Deep Forbidden LakeNeil Young3:41$1.29 Buy MP3  

31. Like A HurricaneNeil Young8:17$1.29 Buy MP3  

32. Love Is A RoseNeil Young2:16$1.29 Buy MP3  

33. Cortez The KillerNeil Young7:31$1.29 Buy MP3  

34. CampaignerNeil Young3:30$1.29 Buy MP3  

 35. Long May You Run
  
Amazon says: 
Amazon.com The first stop for anybody new to Neil Young's music, this 34-song set (originally released in 1977) traces his growth from Buffalo Springfield and Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young to Crazy Horse to his _Harvest_ band, the Stray Gators. The album defined Young to rock radio the way _Hot Rocks_ determined which Rolling Stones songs would become classics, but this is more than a quickie greatest-hits collection. Rarities and hits--Springfield's "Mr. Soul," CSNY's "Ohio," and Young's "Cinnamon Girl," "Heart of Gold," and the closing "Long May You Run"--develop in thematic and chronological patterns. _--Steve Knopper_


----------



## markm1

ferday said:


> Iommi is so amazing. As a metalhead, he is to be revered! Metal has produced a ton of amazing guitar heroes...
> 
> Since were on favorites, my favorite is Kurt cobain, for the pure emotion in the playing and the amazing pop hooks injected into such raw punk, every song is a memorable riff.


 

 Hells yeah! As a non-musician I would also go for feel and my emotional connection to hard rock as a youth in the late 70's: Angus Young (not the most technically gifted-but the boy can throw down) and Jimmy Page.


----------



## ferday

Stupid iphone, double


----------



## ferday

Neil young was definitely the godfather of grunge, attitude is big there and the emotional connection to the music. I've seen him a couple times (he's technically local to me) and his live material is just so intense

Another good one from that era is Jerry Cantrell, simple bluesy hard rock but the melodies and stuff are just so heartfelt

Agreed on ol angus, that man could throw down, there's a reason why ac/dc is the best known hard rock all over the world


----------



## swspiers

bfreedma said:


> My favorite currently active guitar player is Guthrie Govan. Among other projects, he's currently in the band "The Aristocrats" with Bryan Beller and Marco Minnemann. All three members are fantastic talents.
> 
> If you're a fan of Prog or Rock/Jazz hybrids, definitely worth checking out.


 

 +1000
  
 I've actually taken lessons from Bryan Beller.  Not that I'm name dropping or anything...


----------



## joseph69

ferday said:


> Neil young was definitely the godfather of grunge, attitude is big there and the emotional connection to the music
> 
> Another good one from that era is Jerry Cantrell, simple bluesy hard rock but the melodies and stuff are just so heartfelt
> 
> Agreed on ol angus, that man could throw down, there's a reason why ac/dc is the best known hard rock all over the world


 
 Jerry Cantrell is one of my favorite guitarist…I love the sound of the hardcore grunge he creates.
 I saw AIC twice, once with Layne Staley, and once with their new vocalist William DuVall, which too my surprise was a great choice for the band.


----------



## bfreedma

swspiers said:


> bfreedma said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite currently active guitar player is Guthrie Govan. Among other projects, he's currently in the band "The Aristocrats" with Bryan Beller and Marco Minnemann. All three members are fantastic talents.
> ...




Very cool actually. He comes across on stage as a nice guy who might have a good but sarcastic sense of humor. I like his solo stuff too.


----------



## swspiers

bfreedma said:


> Very cool actually. He comes across on stage as a nice guy who might have a good but sarcastic sense of humor. I like his solo stuff too.


 

 Just to be clear- he wouldn't recognize me if he tripped over me, but I did take 2 clinics and a private lesson.
  
 He's actually fairly humble and funny.  Makes fun of 'rock stars' a lot.  And all of his stuff is killer.  Definitely Grado-friendly


----------



## markm1

joseph69 said:


> Jerry Cantrell is one of my favorite guitarist…I love the sound of the hardcore grunge he creates.
> I saw AIC twice, once with Layne Staley, and once with their new vocalist William DuVall, which too my surprise was a great choice for the band.


 

 Last year in college for me-"Man in the Box" yo!
  
 So many people across genres like Alice in Chains...my wife even-and believe me-that's saying something.
  
 They just somehow bridged the gap between grunge/hard rock/metal and alternative. So much love for that band. I think of all the newmetal wannabees that copied Stanely's vocal style.


----------



## joseph69

markm1 said:


> Last year in college for me-"Man in the Box" yo!
> 
> So many people across genres like Alice in Chains...my wife even-and believe me-that's saying something.
> 
> They just somehow bridged the gap between grunge/hard rock/metal and alternative. So much love for that band. I think of all the newmetal wannabees that copied Stanely's vocal style.


 
 AIC is my favorite band from back in the 90's, nobody sounds like them although they have tried.
 Mad Seasons "Above" Cd with Layne Staley on vocals is also very good.


----------



## jaywillin

krutsch said:


> +1 and well said about Neil Young.


 

 +2 !!


----------



## swspiers

I wasn't that into AIC.  For me, it was Soundgarden.


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> I wasn't that into AIC.  For me, it was Soundgarden.


 
 I saw them warm up for Van Halen 
 Another excellent band!
 Chris Cornell's voice is amazing! Considered to be one, if not, the best vocalist from that time period/genre.
 Audioslave is also another excellent band thanks to Chris/Morello and the rest of the band!
  Are you familiar with the album "SAP" from AIC?
 If not, check it out, nice acoustics.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> I wasn't that into AIC.  For me, it was Soundgarden.


 

 pearl jam
  
 "stick it to the man"  (or ticketmaster)


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> pearl jam
> 
> "stick it to the man"  (or ticketmaster)


 

 Man, they got so boring after 'Vitology'.  By that time, I moved on to Kyuss and Stoner/Doom.  PJ just couldn't keep up!
  
 BTW, I do consider the 225i's to be outstanding Stoner/Doom cans.


----------



## markm1

joseph69 said:


> I saw them warm up for Van Halen
> Another excellent band!
> Chris Cornell's voice is amazing! Considered to be one, if not, the best vocalist from that time period/genre.
> Audioslave is also another excellent band thanks to Chris/Morello and the rest of the band!
> ...


 

 That's right. Tom Morello is kind of amazing. That first Rage album is hard to beat.
  
 I've always thought (I'll take Dio out of the picture) that Chris Cornell was the best rock signer since Robert Plant from "the heavy rock era" as they like to say.
  
 This ain't opera, but I love his wail on this classic from Badmotorfinger (one of my favorite albums-I think just hit the 20 year mark).
  
 I don't think he can quite hit those high notes anymore


----------



## joseph69

markm1 said:


> That's right. Tom Morello is kind of amazing. That first Rage album is hard to beat.
> 
> I've always thought (I'll take Dio out of the picture) that Chris Cornell was the best rock signer since Robert Plant from "the heavy rock era" as they like to say.
> 
> ...


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Man, they got so boring after 'Vitology'.  By that time, I moved on to Kyuss and Stoner/Doom.  PJ just couldn't keep up!
> 
> BTW, I do consider the 225i's to be outstanding Stoner/Doom cans.


 

 i don't think i listening to them very much past "vitology" myself


----------



## whirlwind

I am on board with anything Neil Young & Rory Gallagher


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> I am on board with anything Neil Young & Rory Gallagher


 
  

  
 yes, i had the "beta" tape of this, (we early adopted back in the day)
 played over and over , while experimenting with various mood altering drugs
  
 
  
 oh, and nils jumping around is awesome too !!


----------



## jaywillin

i still wear dirty flannel shirts, tye dye underneath


----------



## sinnottj

Nice to see this thread has become a Neil Young love in !!
  
 Another fav live performance of mine:


----------



## jaywillin

sinnottj said:


> Nice to see this thread has become a Neil Young love in !!
> 
> Another fav live performance of mine:




  
 i was just listening to "cowgirl in the sand" from this show !


----------



## whirlwind

+1 for all of the brother neil love   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Think I will go listen to neils  "why  do I keep fuc#@*   up"  tune
  
 Heck...that is my life story


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> +1 for all of the brother neil love
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 don't feel like the lone ranger !!


----------



## sinnottj

jaywillin said:


> i was just listening to "cowgirl in the sand" from this show !


 

 Also great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just stuck it on and now I'm thinking maybe it's even better!


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> don't feel like the lone ranger !!


 

 ha ha


----------



## sinnottj

whirlwind said:


> +1 for all of the brother neil love
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Was listening to Ragged Glory this afternoon. Underated album. LOVE the guitar tone on Country Home, especially through a pair of Grados!!


----------



## jaywillin

sinnottj said:


> Also great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> For me, Zappa, Robert Fripp, Rory Gallagher are tops.  But Tony Iommi is my Hendrix!




I can't believe I forgot Frank. I guess I think of him more as a composer than a guitar player.

Also one of my favorite guitarists is Dean Ween. A mix between Zappa and Hazel. You can't go wrong. So tasty.


----------



## whirlwind

Heck, I might as well listen to neil - unplugged, now.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Heck, I might as well listen to neil - unplugged, now.


 

 stellar !


----------



## swspiers

Man...there's a lot of old hippies on this thread. Man.


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> Man...there's a lot of old hippies on this thread. Man.


 

 Yeah....I was thinkin the same thing...


----------



## swspiers

Let's change the tone around here, just a bit.
  
 Gentlemen, I present to you, Graveyard.  One of their most awesome songs, and perfect for Grado's


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Man...there's a lot of old hippies on this thread. Man.


 

 damn dirty hippies !


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Let's change the tone around here, just a bit.
> 
> Gentlemen, I present to you, Graveyard.  One of their most awesome songs, and perfect for Grado's





 but if i listen to this, the "demon will take my soul" i don't like the sound of that !! scary


----------



## swspiers

You're right, Jay.  Here's some Orchid to make you feel better


----------



## Krutsch

Love Neil, but tonight I am listening to my newly acquired Pixies "Surfer Rosa" Mo-Fi SACD ... via the Rube Goldberg SACD playback chain to Grado RS2i.
 I needed a break from what seems like an endless "break-in" period on my Senn HD-650s.


----------



## whirlwind

krutsch said:


> Love Neil, but tonight I am listening to my newly acquired Pixies "Surfer Rosa" Mo-Fi SACD ... via the Rube Goldberg SACD playback chain to Grado RS2i.
> I needed a break from what seems like an endless "break-in" period on my Senn HD-650s.


 
  
 Yeah...the HD650 take a couple hundred hours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I got mine all broke in.....then I just sold them today....I will miss them....good cans.


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> I wasn't that into AIC.  For me, it was Soundgarden.


 
 Heres a nice one for you off of SAP


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Yeah...the HD650 take a couple hundred hours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ???????? what tha ?????


----------



## swspiers

Pot...meet kettle...


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> ???????? what tha ?????


 

 Well.....they just are not going to get the deserved headtime......between the RS1 and the HD800...well, they kind of get left out


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> Pot...meet kettle...


 

 ha ha


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Pot...meet kettle...


 
  
  


whirlwind said:


> ha ha


 

  HA


----------



## HPiper

I solved that remorse thing, I just stopped selling headphones. I got my Valhalla 2 amp today. I would like to say it made my Grado's sound like a brand new headphone, but as I feared it did not. They sound pretty good but only just that. As I suspected and to be honest, it is what Schiit says about this amp on their website, it makes my Senns sound like brand new headphones, the HD700 in particular sound like they were made for this amp or vice-versa. I have never heard them sound better. I do like the very low noise and distortion though as it does allow the Grado's to sound very clear and reveal all the micro-detail that they are good at, but the bass is pretty dismal.


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> I solved that remorse thing, I just stopped selling headphones. I got my Valhalla 2 amp today. I would like to say it made my Grado's sound like a brand new headphone, but as I feared it did not. They sound pretty good but only just that. As I suspected and to be honest, it is what Schiit says about this amp on their website, it makes my Senns sound like brand new headphones, the HD700 in particular sound like they were made for this amp or vice-versa. I have never heard them sound better. I do like the very low noise and distortion though as it does allow the Grado's to sound very clear and reveal all the micro-detail that they are good at, but the bass is pretty dismal.


 
 Congratulations on the new Schiit!
 Glad too hear it pairs well with you HD-700, enjoy!


----------



## joseph69

Maybe you can roll the tubes for the Grados.


----------



## winterandsummer

i feel that my rs2i have more impact than my hd650 and westone 4r
 my sr60 are more airy and have a rumble to the bass, but, by far they lack the definition, and the texture and tightness in the bass and midbass region are absolutely not in the same league as the rs2i
 but both my grado have that sense of impact, that vibration, that air moving, wind turning into sound, that sense of happening right there in this very moment
 i havent found a proper way of describing it yet...
 and im trying to
  
 but my rs2i with fiio x3 is my favorite setup atm
 my speaker set-up sound better but they dont feel as personal,
 and i guess thats why i love grado
 the mono vs 3-d surround
 sometimes less is more
 it might be a matter of raw vs refined
 music vs sound


----------



## headwhacker

I have been curious with Grado phones for a while and last week I decided to give it a try with the SR80i. To keep things short, I was impressed how it sounded in the mids and treble. I heard a lot of people say that Grado phones are too bright and harsh. FR curves I see around supports these claim. I have a Beyerdynamic T1 and it can sound harsh at times and it's FR curve on the treble is way below than a Grado but when I tried the SR80i it's no more harsher than my T1. It's actually quite smoother actually pleasing to the ears. The micro detail resolution is very revealing. The bass is not huge but is not absent either. To be honest, I like the texture of the bass.

So yesterday I decided to demo other Grado cans. I tried the 325IS, PS500, RS1I. For some resaon, I like how 325is and PS500 sound over the RS1i.

The 325i I feel is an overall improvement over SR80i, the PS500 has a tamed treble compared to 325 but has the similar detail clarity. Where it shine is in the bass. It's a level bigger than the 325 and I belive is has the most neutral signature.

As for the RS1i, it seemed I was missing something when I listen to it compared to 325is or PS500. It doesn't have the impact nor the same level of detail resolution in the treble region.

I left the store ordering the 325e. With PS500e to follow in the near future.


----------



## HPiper

If I had to use one word to describe the sound of my RS2i, it would be 'clean' . It is as if that headphone was somehow able to reduce the distortion of the amp it is plugged into. There is no getting around the bass issue but then again they do make the PS series for that.


----------



## HPiper

headwhacker said:


> I have been curious with Grado phones for a while and last week I decided to give it a try with the SR80i. To keep things things short, I was impressed how it sounded on mids and treble. I heard a lot of people say that Grado phones are too bright and harsh. FR curves I see around supports these claim. I have a Beyerdynamic T1 and it can sound harsh at times and it's FR curve on the treble is way below than a Grado but when I tried the SR80i it's no more harsher than my T1. It's actually quite smoother actually pleasing to the ears. The micro detail resolution is very revealing.
> 
> So yesterday I decided to demo other Grado cans. I tried the 325IS, PS500, RS1I. For some resaon, I like how 325is and PS500 sound over the RS1i.
> 
> ...


 

 You probably don't know how well burned-in those 325's were in the store either. I think it is probably the metal driver housing, but they do reproduce bass in a way I really like. That is also the reason I think I would really like the PS1k too. Point being be sure you give those new phones a LOT of time to burn-in. I keep thinking mine are burned in and they keep getting better...maybe they never get burned-in


----------



## headwhacker

hpiper said:


> You probably don't know how well burned-in those 325's were in the store either. I think it is probably the metal driver housing, but they do reproduce bass in a way I really like. That is also the reason I think I would really like the PS1k too. Point being be sure you give those new phones a LOT of time to burn-in. I keep thinking mine are burned in and they keep getting better...maybe they never get burned-in



 


I'm pretty sure the 325 and PS500 I tried has been on display for a long time and have seen longer mileage in terms of burn-in time compared to the RS1i I tried. Perhaps I would give the RS1i another try in a few months


----------



## elmoe

headwhacker said:


> hpiper said:
> 
> 
> > You probably don't know how well burned-in those 325's were in the store either. I think it is probably the metal driver housing, but they do reproduce bass in a way I really like. That is also the reason I think I would really like the PS1k too. Point being be sure you give those new phones a LOT of time to burn-in. I keep thinking mine are burned in and they keep getting better...maybe they never get burned-in
> ...


 
  
 You can, but know there are those of us out there who prefer the 325s to the RS-1s, me being one of them (and having owned both)


----------



## customcoco

Hello there everyone !
  
 Sorry if I'm beating a dead horse, but has anyone here heard some of the new E-series cans ?


----------



## whirlwind

headwhacker said:


> I have been curious with Grado phones for a while and last week I decided to give it a try with the SR80i. To keep things short, I was impressed how it sounded in the mids and treble. I heard a lot of people say that Grado phones are too bright and harsh. FR curves I see around supports these claim. I have a Beyerdynamic T1 and it can sound harsh at times and it's FR curve on the treble is way below than a Grado but when I tried the SR80i it's no more harsher than my T1. It's actually quite smoother actually pleasing to the ears. The micro detail resolution is very revealing. The bass is not huge but is not absent either. To be honest, I like the texture of the bass.
> 
> So yesterday I decided to demo other Grado cans. I tried the 325IS, PS500, RS1I. For some resaon, I like how 325is and PS500 sound over the RS1i.
> 
> ...


 

 Congratulations.
  
 The thing that I loved so much about my 325is, was that it was front row, center stage and very detailed....it has a no nonsense style that just fit perfectly for my rock listening....ac/dc......led zep......aerosmith....cheap trick


----------



## headwhacker

whirlwind said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> The thing that I loved so much about my 325is, was that it was front row, center stage and very detailed....it has a no nonsense style that just fit perfectly for my rock listening....ac/dc......led zep......aerosmith....cheap trick



 


Thanks 325 really do rock with rock/metal tracks I tried. Aerosmith, GnR, Metallica and Pantera in particular sounds awesome.


----------



## jaywillin

ahhhhhh, just found something that might be usel as i plan my next grado , Grado e Series thread


----------



## customcoco

jaywillin said:


> ahhhhhh, just found something that might be usel as i plan my next grado , Grado e Series thread


 

 Thanks a lot !


----------



## jaywillin

along with my grado and coffee this a.m.
  
 a heckava composer, and guitarist, often overlooked dickey betts
 very tasty very jazzy, check out this !


----------



## jaywillin

johnny jenkins , a blues singer from macon, who's career was hampered because he was scared to fly , he had a big influence on a young jimi hendrix,
 check out the album  "ton ton macoute"
  

  
 i wasn't there this particular night, but i spent some time in this little club in macon
 thats jimmy hall (wet willie) blowing harp


----------



## headwhacker

Just got my SR325e. Doesn't have the "e" yet in the logo. But it has the new "e" series red driver visible inside.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/722571/grado-e-series/180#post_10649122


----------



## Krutsch

jaywillin said:


> ahhhhhh, just found something that might be usel as i plan my next grado , Grado e Series thread


 
  
 I don't have enough free time to keep up with another Grado thread


----------



## HPiper

I was listening to my RS2i's this morning and I started to notice something, they are starting to sound REALLY good on my new Valhalla 2 amp. Sometimes I am so dense, I forgot about the tubes needing time to burn-in, this is the first tube amp I bought brand new. I strongly suspect it will get even better with some more time. I have read around 50hrs and I have about 10 so far. So, I take back all that stuff I said about the Valhalla 2 not working well with Grado's, it works very well. I won't go so far as to say I like it better than my Lyr, but I like it better than my Lyr <g>. Now to make up my mind..RS1E or GS1kE


----------



## music101

Let's just say (hypothetically speaking) that I order a pair of grado's and for whatever reason, dont fall in love with them. Or alternatively let's say I do fall in love with my first pair and decide to sell and upgrade. 

Do grado's hold their resale value well?


----------



## jaywillin

i'm gradoless for the first time since joining head-fi !!


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> i'm gradoless for the first time since joining head-fi !!    :confused_face_2:




So— what will be the next Grado? 

This won't last...


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> So— what will be the next Grado?
> 
> This won't last...


 

 no it won't,
 but that is the $64000 question


----------



## bassboysam

music101 said:


> Let's just say (hypothetically speaking) that I order a pair of grado's and for whatever reason, dont fall in love with them. Or alternatively let's say I do fall in love with my first pair and decide to sell and upgrade.
> 
> Do grado's hold their resale value well?


if you buy used you should be abe to sell without much of a loss, if any. Buying new, not so much.


----------



## whirlwind

hpiper said:


> I was listening to my RS2i's this morning and I started to notice something, they are starting to sound REALLY good on my new Valhalla 2 amp. Sometimes I am so dense, I forgot about the tubes needing time to burn-in, this is the first tube amp I bought brand new. I strongly suspect it will get even better with some more time. I have read around 50hrs and I have about 10 so far. So, I take back all that stuff I said about the Valhalla 2 not working well with Grado's, it works very well. I won't go so far as to say I like it better than my Lyr, but I like it better than my Lyr <g>. Now to make up my mind..RS1E or GS1kE


 

 Yeah...no kiddin.....heck a tube may takes weeks to burn in...many times longer than the cans, imo


----------



## jaywillin

rs1E, gs1000E, hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> rs1E, gs1000E, hmmmmmmmmmm


 
 The RS1E fits different then the old RS1i... ears closer to the driver... I kinda prefer the fit of the old "i" but I appreciate the new more refined "e"...


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> The RS1E fits different then the old RS1i... ears closer to the driver... I kinda prefer the fit of the old "i" but I appreciate the new more refined "e"...


 

 you have/heard one ??
 i'm kinda leaning gs1000e , but thats liable to change at any given moment


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> you have/heard one ??
> i'm kinda leaning gs1000e , but thats liable to change at any given moment


 

 I've only heard the old GS1000/i not the "e"... I have owned the RS1i and now have the RS1e. I hopefully soon will be able to get some time with the the old "i" to get a better comparison. As it sits now the "e" has better treble refinement, smaller sound stage, a touch less bass impact, better detail and better dynamics. This is going from memory though... so until I can arrange time to audition the RS1i with a local fellow take my opinion with a grain of salt.


----------



## MickeyVee

Looking forward to your impressions of the RS1i vs RS1e.
 Quote:


kvtaco17 said:


> I've only heard the old GS1000/i not the "e"... I have owned the RS1i and now have the RS1e.


----------



## HPiper

jaywillin said:


> rs1E, gs1000E, hmmmmmmmmmm


 

 Yeah...exactly...


----------



## HPiper

I fully intend on getting a set of L-Cush pads with whichever E model I get. I saw some photo's of the new pads and I really don't like the look of them, it looks like the driver itself is almost resting right up against your ear. Course if I get the GS then it won't matter because they still come with the G pads anyway.


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> I've only heard the old GS1000/i not the "e"... I have owned the RS1i and now have the RS1e. I hopefully soon will be able to get some time with the the old "i" to get a better comparison. As it sits now the "e" has better treble refinement, smaller sound stage, a touch less bass impact, better detail and better dynamics. This is going from memory though... so until I can arrange time to audition the RS1i with a local fellow take my opinion with a grain of salt.


 

 yeah i was speaking of the rs1, asking if you heard, i know you had picked one up, but couldn't remember the exact model i, or e
  
 i've had the gs1000i and the gs1000, some maybe the E is in order


----------



## jaywillin

to get a friday night started !


----------



## joseph69

headwhacker said:


> hpiper said:
> 
> 
> > You probably don't know how well burned-in those 325's were in the store either. I think it is probably the metal driver housing, but they do reproduce bass in a way I really like. That is also the reason I think I would really like the PS1k too. Point being be sure you give those new phones a LOT of time to burn-in. I keep thinking mine are burned in and they keep getting better...maybe they never get burned-in
> ...


 
  
  


jaywillin said:


> yeah i was speaking of the rs1, asking if you heard, i know you had picked one up, but couldn't remember the exact model i, or e
> 
> i've had the gs1000i and the gs1000, some maybe the E is in order


 
 Jay, was there a difference between the GS1K/i?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Jay, was there a difference between the GS1K/i?


 

 if there was, it wasn't much,i was having to go from memory.
 i was kinda hoping i woupld be able to get the e while i still had the original gs, but i had that "issue" (the chair) come up
 i'm guessing there would be more improvement going from the gs1000 to the gs1000e


----------



## jaywillin

one of my favorite songs period, just beautiful


----------



## MickeyVee

Friday night.. scotch, Mark Knopfler and Grado RS1i.. what a combination!


----------



## HPiper

I was listening to a new Pick Floyd cd I just got. There were so few of the original band left, it sounded like another band doing covers of Pink Floyd. Pretty disappointing.


----------



## jaywillin

mickeyvee said:


> Friday night.. scotch, Mark Knopfler and Grado RS1i.. what a combination!




  
 oh yeah !! very nice


----------



## Theogenes

bassboysam said:


> Is the latest lcd-2 different enough from the 2.1 to warrant owning both? Or should I be looking at the X or a hifiman product?


 
  
 IMO, they (LCD-2.newest and 2.1) are almost night-and-day different. The newer LCD-2 is definitely the more accomplished headphone, especially from a treble perspective. The LCD-2.1 is ludicrously enjoyable from a bass perspective, but the LCD-X and 2.fazor or whatever the new one is are better overall cans IMO. 
  
 Although I have to say, I think the Hifiman HE-6 puts 'em all to shame, once properly amped. Just a superlative listening experience IMO.


----------



## desertblues

Love me some Mark Knopfler...


----------



## deniall83

What are widely considered to be the least bright Grado's? I have owned the Alessandro MS1, MS2 and MS Pro and I found the MS2 to be the brightest. I'm looking at getting a set of the new 'e' version Grado's but I don't want a really bright model. I want to retain the gorgeous mids and clarity that Grado are known for but with a bit of smoothness up top. Or in other words, not really peaky or piercing treble.


----------



## LCfiner

PS500 (or HF-2 model used.)


----------



## deniall83

lcfiner said:


> PS500 (or HF-2 model used.)


 
 Thanks! I have been reading about the PS500 but people say they aren't Grado sounding. More bassy and dark than usual which is not really what I want.


----------



## LCfiner

The mids are grado like. The treble is not very grado like. Aside from the ps500, the Ms pro is the other grado I would consider less treble happy. 

Alternately you can get any L Cush grado and put ttvj flat pads on them. You lose soundstage and it becomes a thicker sound but there's never been shrill treble for me when I've put them on various grado models.


----------



## deniall83

lcfiner said:


> The mids are grado like. The treble is not very grado like. Aside from the ps500, the Ms pro is the other grado I would consider less treble happy.
> 
> Alternately you can get any L Cush grado and put ttvj flat pads on them. You lose soundstage and it becomes a thicker sound but there's never been shrill treble for me when I've put them on various grado models.


 
 Thanks.. Looks like the PS500 might be the way to go. Now to decide whether the 'e' version is worth the extra $170 over the previous version. In Australia the price of these headphones is insane!


----------



## Duartisimo

*edit


----------



## headwhacker

duartisimo said:


> How dare you!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Speaking of Pearl Jam I just listened to their VS remastered album. First time I listened to a Pearl Jam with a Grado (SR325e) and it never sounded this good. The bass is solid and hit very hard and not a hint of boomy mid bass which is what I get a bit with other headphones I tried like a Beyerdynamic T1 and a ciem like Roxanne which makes me not listen as much to Pearl Jam.


----------



## Duartisimo

*edit


----------



## headwhacker

The SR325e is ridiculously easy to drive (same goes with the rest of e series). Definitely a couple of steps better than the SR80i. The bass in particular is very solid, hit harder and it has very nice texture (perhaps more details). Still has the familiar mids and treble Grado is known for but treble details also sounded more natural and clearer on 325. I'm really digging the 325 right now.


----------



## bpcans

mickeyvee said:


> Friday night.. scotch, Mark Knopfler and Grado RS1i.. what a combination!


Very Nice!


----------



## elmoe

headwhacker said:


> The SR325e is ridiculously easy to drive (same goes with the rest of e series). Definitely a couple of steps better than the SR80i. The bass in particular is very solid, hit harder and it has very nice texture (perhaps more details). Still has the familiar mids and treble Grado is known for but treble details also sounded more natural and clearer on 325. I'm really digging the 325 right now.


 
  
 Well... Time to save up again I guess.


----------



## whirlwind

desertblues said:


> Love me some Mark Knopfler...


 

 +1


----------



## whirlwind

Continued from friday night  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 Head bobbin...feet tappin....hands clapping....nice saturday morning


----------



## bassboysam

one of my favorite "lazy weekend" albums


----------



## jaywillin

sorry i'm late guys, i don't think would fit into a "lazy weekend" vibe , my head usually does a little more than bopping
 (gotta be careful with the X's)


----------



## whirlwind




----------



## kvtaco17

nice youtube picks guys!
  
 I'm on female vocal kick... but I still need rock...
  

  
 I'll just leave this here...


----------



## jaywillin

some more feel good saturday music
 they came in second place in a battle of the bands to the indigo girls


----------



## HPiper

whirlwind said:


> Head bobbin...feet tappin....hands clapping....nice saturday morning


 
 That is way too much activity for a Saturday morning!!! Gonna go back to bed and listen to some Cassandra Wilson.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> That is way too much activity for a Saturday morning!!! Gonna go back to bed and listen to some Cassandra Wilson.


 

 patti , as in tuck and patti , very soothing to me, do like cassandra too


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Working on a presentation...and this is my WORK music...(using GRADOs of course..)
  

  
 ....203 plays till know...an still going...
  
 AND my WORK WALLPAPER:
  

  
 ...distraction hits you at every age....


----------



## ThePianoMan

If you need female vocals and rock listen to some Joplin (and I don't mean Scott!)

Janelle Monae also has this great rock tune:


http://youtu.be/IEuPY1Q69QU


----------



## jaywillin

thepianoman said:


> If you need female vocals and rock listen to some Joplin (and I don't mean Scott!)
> 
> Janelle Monae also has this great rock tune:
> 
> ...


 

 janice is one of the best !!


----------



## kvtaco17

thepianoman said:


> If you need female vocals and rock listen to some Joplin (and I don't mean Scott!)
> 
> Janelle Monae also has this great rock tune:
> 
> ...


 
 I ran through some Janis not long ago... looking for something different... harder... maybe with classical over tones and themes...


----------



## HPiper

Okay I am awake now, time to light it up!!


----------



## whirlwind

I love Beth Hart


----------



## jimr101

Okay, I was just thinking how Bert Hart could be the reincarnation of Janis! Aretha?Tina Turner?Etta James? And just as my head starts spinning at this thought she outdoes Robert Plant with Dazzed and Confused!


----------



## ferday

kvtaco17 said:


> I ran through some Janis not long ago... looking for something different... harder... maybe with classical over tones and themes...




Chelsea Wolfe


----------



## jaywillin

a little 70's soul going down here tonight


----------



## markm1

I'm enjoying a new Headfi purchase-Little Dot 1+ with some nice tubes!
  
\
  
  
My LD has found a home. Currently Rockin' my new Little Dot 1+ with some David Bowie (Best of Bowie 1969/1974)-Space Odity-Starman-Diamond Dogs-Suffragette City....soundtrack to many a high school party
  

The LD 1+ has found a home in my listening room: Sonos Connect streaming-monitor Audio RX-1 Shelf Speaker with RS1i on top-Asgard-2-Little Dot 1+ and Rotel RA-12 amp thru which it is fed. 
  
Tonight enjoying jumping back and forth from CDP to Sonos. And, getting used to the LD sound with various sources.


----------



## whirlwind

markm1 said:


> I'm enjoying a new Headfi purchase-Little Dot 1+ with some nice tubes!
> 
> \
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Very nice....great little amp for the price, huh.
  
 Great bowie playlist too.


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> I'm enjoying a new Headfi purchase-Little Dot 1+ with some nice tubes!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
  
  


whirlwind said:


> Very nice....great little amp for the price, huh.
> 
> Great bowie playlist too.


 
  
 it really is hard to beat the LD for the $$, and its fun/easy to fiddle with


----------



## deniall83

I just got confirmation from Alessandro that they have implemented the 'e' series changes in their line.


----------



## kvtaco17

Black coffee and some Metallica, granted its a cover... a very good one!


----------



## markm1

kvtaco17 said:


> Black coffee and some Metallica, granted its a cover... a very good one!





 You know what, Metallica gets a lot of schiit in the metal/hard rock community, but they were once the it metal band. When I hear kids say they like Metallica, I wonder if they've ever heard Ride The Lightning which dates back to my H.S. graduation year and is one of my favorite albums of all time.
  
 That covers album-*Garage, Inc*. is honestly my favorite albums of theirs in the 90's. Double album-quite diverse-I've always enjoyed listening to their influences-Diamond Head, Misfits, Killing Joke, Holocaust (which I discovered through this album and really enjoy), Nick Cave and of course Motorhead. Even the Bob Segar and Lynayd Skynyrd covers are enjoyable with their Meallica treatment.
  
 This was the band that convinced a goody teenage headbanger that punk was cool and the two mixed like peanut butter and chocolate.


----------



## markm1

whirlwind said:


> Very nice....great little amp for the price, huh.
> 
> Great bowie playlist too.


 

 Definitely. My ears are going to take some time to adjust. I've had the Asgard-2 for about two years and I'm so used to that sound. I'm so used to the clarity of the SS sound. But, the fog is beginning to clear. I'm hearing how the tubes smooth out the treble for instance.


----------



## jaywillin

deniall83 said:


> I just got confirmation from Alessandro that they have implemented the 'e' series changes in their line.


 

 cool !! i'm seriously considering the ms pro, this may seal the deal, except for the gs1000e i have my eye on


----------



## kvtaco17

markm1 said:


> You know what, Metallica gets a lot of schiit in the metal/hard rock community, but they were once the it metal band. When I hear kids say they like Metallica, I wonder if they've ever heard Ride The Lightning which dates back to my H.S. graduation year and is one of my favorite albums of all time.
> 
> That covers album-*Garage, Inc*. is honestly my favorite albums of theirs in the 90's. Double album-quite diverse-I've always enjoyed listening to their influences-Diamond Head, Misfits, Killing Joke, Holocaust (which I discovered through this album and really enjoy), Nick Cave and of course Motorhead. Even the Bob Segar and Lynayd Skynyrd covers are enjoyable with their Meallica treatment.
> 
> This was the band that convinced a goody teenage headbanger that punk was cool and the two mixed like peanut butter and chocolate.


 

 Agreed! Metallica might be the same since the abortion that was St. Anger, they have a lot of good covers and music in their catalog.
  
 I grew up listening to a lot of the big 3 (Metallica, Megadeth, Slayer) actually throw in a few other bands like Pantera, Anthrax, Testament... plus a ton of classic rock, old punk and classical and that was my whole childhood... #feels


----------



## bpcans

kvtaco17 said:


> Agreed! Metallica might be the same since the abortion that was St. Anger, they have a lot of good covers and music in their catalog.
> 
> I grew up listening to a lot of the big 3 (Metallica, Megadeth, Slayer) actually throw in a few other bands like Pantera, Anthrax, Testament... plus a ton of classic rock, old punk and classical and that was my whole childhood... #feels


This explains a lot about you.


----------



## kvtaco17

markm1 said:


> You know what, Metallica gets a lot of schiit in the metal/hard rock community, but they were once the it metal band. When I hear kids say they like Metallica, I wonder if they've ever heard Ride The Lightning which dates back to my H.S. graduation year and is one of my favorite albums of all time.
> 
> That covers album-*Garage, Inc*. is honestly my favorite albums of theirs in the 90's. Double album-quite diverse-I've always enjoyed listening to their influences-Diamond Head, Misfits, Killing Joke, Holocaust (which I discovered through this album and really enjoy), Nick Cave and of course Motorhead. Even the Bob Segar and Lynayd Skynyrd covers are enjoyable with their Meallica treatment.
> 
> This was the band that convinced a goody teenage headbanger that punk was cool and the two mixed like peanut butter and chocolate.


 

 Agreed! Metallica might be the same since the abortion that was St. Anger, they have a lot of good covers and music in their catalog.
  
 I grew up listening to a lot of the big 3 (Metallica, Megadeth, Slayer) actually throw in a few other bands like Pantera, Anthrax, Testament... plus a ton of classic rock, old punk and classical and that was my whole childhood... #feels


bpcans said:


> This explains a lot about you.


 
 I guess... I still don't know where I picked up my love of jazz or electronica... kinda like I woke up one day in college and was like... I really love jazz/electronica... and now I'm 30 lol


----------



## whirlwind

A little BB & Gary  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 
  
 Joe B. with Eric Czar on bass...live at rockpalast...if you have not seen the dvd....get it


----------



## markm1

kvtaco17 said:


> Agreed! Metallica might be the same since the abortion that was St. Anger, they have a lot of good covers and music in their catalog.
> 
> I grew up listening to a lot of the big 3 (Metallica, Megadeth, Slayer) actually throw in a few other bands like Pantera, Anthrax, Testament... plus a ton of classic rock, old punk and classical and that was my whole childhood... #feels
> I guess... I still don't know where I picked up my love of jazz or electronica... kinda like I woke up one day in college and was like... I really love jazz/electronica... and now I'm 30 lol


 

 Well-you grew up listening to good music. I've got close to 20 years on you. In my case, I grew up with a steady diet of blues, folk and classic rock. I fondly remember my parents albums they recorded on reel to reel tapes. They could get several albums on one reel. They had had a bunch of Beatles, The Who, The Guess Who, CCR, Johnny Cash, The Mamas and Papas, Pete Seger.....a bunch of good stuff.


----------



## whirlwind

markm1 said:


> Well-you grew up listening to good music. I've got close to 20 years on you. In my case, I grew up with a steady diet of blues, folk and classic rock. I fondly remember my parents albums they recorded on reel to reel tapes. They could get several albums on one reel. They had had a bunch of Beatles, The Who, The Guess Who, CCR, Johnny Cash, The Mamas and Papas, Pete Seger.....a bunch of good stuff.


 

 You have been very fortunate to have music in your whole life.
  
 Me too, can not imagine life without it.


----------



## kvtaco17

markm1 said:


> Well-you grew up listening to good music. I've got close to 20 years on you. In my case, I grew up with a steady diet of blues, folk and classic rock. I fondly remember my parents albums they recorded on reel to reel tapes. They could get several albums on one reel. They had had a bunch of *Beatles, The Who, The Guess Who, CCR, Johnny Cash, The Mamas and Papas, Pete Seger*.....a bunch of good stuff.


 
  
 I listened to a lot of other stuff too, including what you listed. I pretty much appreciated everything I listened to as a kid... except when mom was playing Tom Jones... always on her turntable... always loud enough that I couldn't escape...


----------



## markm1

kvtaco17 said:


> I listened to a lot of other stuff too, including what you listed. I pretty much appreciated everything I listened to as a kid... except when mom was playing Tom Jones... always on her turntable... always loud enough that I couldn't escape...


 

 Ha-ha! My Mom was really into folk-they were sort of 60's radicals. I remember rolling my eyes at Peter, Paul and Mary, Joan Baez, The Chieftains....but now I appreciate that kind of music.
  
 Now when it came to John Denver...ugh! I've actually grown to like Neil Diamond's early stuff


----------



## kvtaco17

markm1 said:


> Ha-ha! My Mom was really into folk-they were sort of 60's radicals. I remember rolling my eyes at Peter, Paul and Mary, Joan Baez, The Chieftains....but now I appreciate that kind of music.
> 
> Now when it came to John Denver...ugh! I've actually grown to like Neil Diamond's early stuff


 

 Hey, I like John Denver!


----------



## ferday

I like Neil diamond and John Denver, but as campy stuff and because it reminds me of being a kid (and Charlene...my mom was obsessed with Charlene lol). It was the carpenters though, that was my first real interest in music when I was very young. Then I first heard Metallica in the mid 80's and that changed everything for me, so began my lifelong metal journey

These days there is no genre I don't like at least some stuff from (the first day I ever felt old was the day I realized I really love old country ha ha). You guys are right, I can't imagine a life without music!


----------



## ThePianoMan

Hey guys what do you think is a fair price for a pair of month or so old SR325is with a headband pad added in? I'm trying to move mine and I but i don't to put them out there for too expensive.


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> Ha-ha! My Mom was really into folk-they were sort of 60's radicals. I remember rolling my eyes at Peter, Paul and Mary, Joan Baez, The Chieftains....but now I appreciate that kind of music.
> 
> Now when it came to John Denver...ugh! I've actually grown to like Neil Diamond's early stuff


 

 i was raised on all that too, with a good dose of the kingston trio thrown in, then glenn campell , neil diamon, kenny rodgers and ,
 the first edition, ccr ,and john denver, , man the memories
  
 plus a good dose of r&b, and soul music !


----------



## jaywillin

just ran across this tasty nugget


----------



## jaywillin

Ahhhhh at least its peaceful here


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> Ahhhhh at least its peaceful here


 
 I was just going to post "how nice the "Grado Fan Club" is to be a part of.
 Its really stupid over there!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I was just going to post "how nice the "Grado Fan Club" is to be a part of.
> Its really stupid over there!



Amen to that


----------



## etnt

For some reason, the 4-10mm seems to be so important, and nobody seems to want to directly ask grado.
  
 Oh well, just enjoying some Tokio Hotel through the ps1k now and everything's great again.


----------



## ThePianoMan

All is well here I. The land of Grado love. 
(Very confused about the hoo-ha going on there) 
XD

Speaking of B.B. king I actually really enjoyed his collab with U2.


----------



## LCfiner

Hi, I don’t see how the other thread is stupid. I really don’t. Investigation and data analysis. very simple and basic stuff.
  
 And people did ask Grado. they said the drivers are bigger. but then when people actually received headphones and _looked at them with their eyeballs and measured them with rulers_, we find they’re not bigger. 
  
 so why would Grado even mention bigger drivers when the data doesn’t back it up? it’s not like their biggest fans were clamouring for bigger drivers… it’s just so… weird. 
  
  
 anyway… on a more “fan club” note, I bought a used Mad EAR+ amp that should arrive early next week for use with my RS1s. First time I’ll finally get to hear that combo. I’m looking forward to it.


----------



## joseph69

Congratulations on the MAD!
 The first part of your post should be posted in the "Gradoe Series" thread. Please, don't bring it over here.
 Enjoy the MAD/RS combo!


----------



## music101

deniall83 said:


> I just got confirmation from Alessandro that they have implemented the 'e' series changes in their line.



 


Sweet!

So now my choices are the 60e, 80e and MS1e (equiv of 125e?) at the $100 and under price point. 

Given how bright the 125's are though, I will probably pick up a pair of 60e's or 80e's.


----------



## joseph69

music101 said:


> deniall83 said:
> 
> 
> > I just got confirmation from Alessandro that they have implemented the 'e' series changes in their line.
> ...


 
 I think the MS1x is equivalent to the SR80x, not the SR125
 MS1-80x
 MS2-325x
 MS Pro-RS1x


----------



## etnt

Congratz on the MAD. I've very limited space on the worktop and can only afford to place a small all-in-one.
  
 Now looking at the Chord Hugo as a replacement for the HDP that's slogging away for years. Has anybody heard the hugo/grado combo?


----------



## joseph69

etnt said:


> Congratz on the MAD. I've very limited space on the worktop and can only afford to place a small all-in-one.
> 
> Now looking at the Chord Hugo as a replacement for the HDP that's slogging away for years. Has anybody heard the hugo/grado combo?


 
 Not me, but there is a "Chord Hugo Thread"... I'm sure someone would have Grados there and be able to give you some impressions.


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Not me, but there is a "Chord Hugo Thread"... I'm sure someone would have Grados there and be able to give you some impressions.


OMG, don't go to the Chord Hugo thread. It's almost as contentious over there as the Grado e series thread. For me I'm digging on some Najee and Andy Snitzer tonight before bed. Can't beat cool sax driven jazz on a warm summer night.


----------



## joseph69

Today I won 2 bids on eBay for a pair of Sylvania 1958 NOS 6SN7WGTA tubes, and a pair of 1966 RCA NOS Red Base 5692's which are the same family as the 6SN7 tubes. Can't wait for the WA6 to arrive... hoping it will be here this week!!! I think I'm more excited to get this amp again, than when I originally purchased it!


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> OMG, don't go to the Chord Hugo thread. It's almost as contentious over there as the Grado e series thread. For me I'm digging on some Najee and Andy Snitzer tonight before bed. Can't beat cool sax driven jazz on a warm summer night.


 
 Oh, I had no idea, I would never send anyone to such a thread!
 I'm jamming some Alice In Chains with my 80i's and M/M combo, and loving it!


----------



## kvtaco17

joseph69 said:


> Today I won 2 bids on eBay for a pair of Sylvania 1958 NOS 6SN7WGTA tubes, and a pair of 1966 RCA NOS Red Base 5692's which are the same family as the 6SN7 tubes. Can't wait for the WA6 to arrive... hoping it will be here this week!!! I think I'm more excited to get this amp again, than when I originally purchased it!


 
 Red bases are awesome!


----------



## joseph69

BTW, although I'm very interested in some impressions on the revised Grado (e) models, I had to un-subscribe from the thread for now due to the insanity of it over a few mm.


----------



## etnt

No worries, I did some search there and didn't find anything concrete, and with grado being an acquired taste (imo), I figure it's better to ask here instead.


----------



## kvtaco17

joseph69 said:


> BTW, although I'm very interested in some impressions on the revised Grado (e) models, I had to un-subscribe from the thread for now due to the insanity of it over a few mm.


 
 It's bad over there... I may be headed out of that thread too...
  
 Hell I got thrown under the bus for a preliminary comparison of the new RS1e vs the RS1i, when I plainly said to take my opinion with a grain of salt until I do further listening...


----------



## joseph69

etnt said:


> No worries, I did some search there and didn't find anything concrete, and with grado being an acquired taste (imo), I figure it's better to ask here instead.


 
 I figured thats why you asked over here, but didn't know if you were aware of that thread.


----------



## joseph69

kvtaco17 said:


> Red bases are awesome!


 
 Great too hear!!!
 I've never even seem them for sale before, so when I saw them I had to have them!
 Thanks!


----------



## LCfiner

ha! and the e series thread is locked. head-fi these days. you can’t have a rational discussion about anything around here, it seems.


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Today I won 2 bids on eBay for a pair of Sylvania 1958 NOS 6SN7WGTA tubes, and a pair of 1966 RCA NOS Red Base 5692's which are the same family as the 6SN7 tubes. Can't wait for the WA6 to arrive... hoping it will be here this week!!! I think I'm more excited to get this amp again, than when I originally purchased it!


Tossing and turning waiting on a new/old headphone amp. Sleep well my friend. Congrats on the eBay wins.


----------



## kvtaco17

They were re branded by a few companies... They only give away is the actual structure... I have a few gold aero's that should be Chinese junk but are actually nos re labels... Once you have one in hand to compare they are pretty easy to find.


----------



## bpcans

kvtaco17 said:


> Red bases are awesome!


Just great! Some more tubes that I have to get. Does the madness ever stop?


----------



## kvtaco17

They aren't red bases bpcans but I may have a gift for you... At a small nominal fee of course lol... But really... I have tubes id like you to at least try in your Glenn amp when you get it.


----------



## bpcans

kvtaco17 said:


> They aren't red bases bpcans but I may have a gift for you... At a small nominal fee of course lol... But really... I have tubes id like you to at least try in your Glenn amp when you get it.


Nominal fee hah? That sounds awesome kvt.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Tossing and turning waiting on a new/old headphone amp. Sleep well my friend. Congrats on the eBay wins.


 
 Thank you!
 I know, sounds strange waiting on a new/old amp.
 It feels like we broke-up, and were getting back together!
  


kvtaco17 said:


> They were re branded by a few companies... They only give away is the actual structure... I have a few gold aero's that should be Chinese junk but are actually nos re labels... Once you have one in hand to compare they are pretty easy to find.


 
 Thanks for the info, I'll check them out when they arrive.


----------



## music101

lcfiner said:


> ha! and the e series thread is locked. head-fi these days. you can’t have a rational discussion about anything around here, it seems.



 


Thank goodness. 




kvtaco17 said:


> It's bad over there... I may be headed out of that thread too...
> 
> Hell I got thrown under the bus for a preliminary comparison of the new RS1e vs the RS1i, when I plainly said to take my opinion with a grain of salt until I do further listening...



 


You are to be commended for posting an early review. That was exactly what we all needed. Please do share your review latter after more extended listening here. I'm sure posters will be far more appreciative. Cheers!


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Thank you!
> I know, sounds strange waiting on a new/old amp.
> It feels like we broke-up, and were getting back together!


Unlike a woman your hp amp won't call you a jackass, storm out the door, and drive away in your car.


----------



## kvtaco17

My wife can't drive stick so she couldn't drive away in my car anyways! Lol


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> just ran across this tasty nugget
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




 I haven't taken much time to checkout Mr. B, but this, this is just fantastic!  
  


lcfiner said:


> **snip
> anyway… on a more “fan club” note, *I bought a used Mad EAR+ amp *that should arrive early next week for use with my RS1s. First time I’ll finally get to hear that combo. I’m looking forward to it.


 
 congrats on the Mad Ear+, I'm also thinking about maybe getting one, or for the time being get a Grado RA-1 amp (I would have to get it at a hell if a price though!) to pair with a new pair of rs1's I'm getting on Tuesday. 
  
  
 Anybody here tried the RA-1 amp with the old buttoned Rs1's?


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> just ran across this tasty nugget




 Man, thanks much for finding this, Jay!!!!
  


lcfiner said:


> Hi, I don’t see how the other thread is stupid. I really don’t. Investigation and data analysis. very simple and basic stuff.
> 
> And people did ask Grado. they said the drivers are bigger. but then when people actually received headphones and _looked at them with their eyeballs and measured them with rulers_, we find they’re not bigger.
> 
> ...


 
 Congrats on your Mad purchase.
  


joseph69 said:


> Today I won 2 bids on eBay for a pair of Sylvania 1958 NOS 6SN7WGTA tubes, and a pair of 1966 RCA NOS Red Base 5692's which are the same family as the 6SN7 tubes. Can't wait for the WA6 to arrive... hoping it will be here this week!!! I think I'm more excited to get this amp again, than when I originally purchased it!


 
 Congrats Joseph....You are almost back to where you wanna be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


wormsdriver said:


> I haven't taken much time to checkout Mr. B, but this, this is just fantastic!
> 
> congrats on the Mad Ear+, I'm also thinking about maybe getting one, or for the time being get a Grado RA-1 amp (I would have to get it at a hell if a price though!) to pair with a new pair of rs1's I'm getting on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


 
 I have never tried the RA-1.....but I am pretty sure someone here has heard the combo.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Man, thanks much for finding this, Jay!!!!


 
 i thought you'd dig it !
 its one of the best covers i've seen jb do


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> I listened to a lot of other stuff too, including what you listed. I pretty much appreciated everything I listened to as a kid... except when mom was playing* Tom Jones*... always on her turntable... always loud enough that I couldn't escape...


 

 i forgot, tom is cool !! "the green, green grass, of home" , "she's a lady" groovy


----------



## jaywillin

lcfiner said:


> anyway… on a more “fan club” note, I bought a used Mad EAR+ amp that should arrive early next week for use with my RS1s. First time I’ll finally get to hear that combo. I’m looking forward to it.


 
  
 yeah, congrats on the mad, besides grado, its is just a wonderful amp, the lcd x sounds great with it, the alpha dog too


----------



## whirlwind

It seems funny, that back when I was a kid, I was really into Alice Cooper.
  
 My mother could not stand to see him, but she was fine listening to him.
  
 My mother and father played Johnny Cash albums , seemed pretty much every night....I really did not like him....now....I like listening to his music.
  
 Just another reason why music means so much in our lives.....when I hear Johnny cash...I instantly like of Mom & Dad, and those are good thoughts.


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> Well-you grew up listening to good music. I've got close to 20 years on you. In my case, I grew up with a steady diet of blues, folk and classic rock. I fondly remember my parents albums they recorded on reel to reel tapes. They could get several albums on one reel. They had had a bunch of Beatles, The Who, The Guess Who, CCR, Johnny Cash, The Mamas and Papas, Pete Seger.....a bunch of good stuff.


 

 dad had a real to real,(and a reel to reel) must have more coffee
 i was supposed to stay away from it, and the turntable, the reel to reel i did for the most part, not the turntable so much !


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> It seems funny, that back when I was a kid, I was really into Alice Cooper.
> 
> My mother could not stand to see him, but she was fine listening to him.
> 
> ...


 

 one of "the gifts" of music, it hath charms you know


----------



## markm1

whirlwind said:


> It seems funny, that back when I was a kid, I was really into Alice Cooper.
> 
> My mother could not stand to see him, but she was fine listening to him.
> 
> ...


 

 Listening to last year's Russian Circles....that should be up your alley, no? Heavy and beautiful.


----------



## jaywillin

it feels like a telefunken day today


----------



## bpcans

It's a good looking Grado day my friends. Listening to some Joe Bonamassa "I Know Where I Belong" from his "A New Day Yesterday" album, courtesy of whirlwind. This guy is awesome! Me and my little guitar have some work to do in the woodshed. Oh Lawd!


----------



## headwhacker

Anyone here with Centrance Hifi-M8? I just tried pairing my 325e with it and it sound amazing. Especially with the tape mod, I can feel a little sub bass out of my 325e.  It's very detailed without any hint of harshness so far. Listening to some classic rock album (The greatest rock album) and I can stop tapping my foot


----------



## markm1

*RS1i/Little Dot vs 225i/Asgard-2 fist fight across genres*...who will be the last man standing?
  
 Listening mostly to my RS1i with Little Dot 1+ with NOS Novosibirsk  EF95s tubes.
  
 But, I've also got my 225i's and Asgard to compare.
  
 A) Onkyko 7030 CDP (entry level marketed to budget audiophiles)-Asgard-2-225i
  
 B) Rotel RA-12 (with a better built in DAC than my CDP)-LD 1-RS1i
  
Let's cut to the chase-Of course I'm going to say the RS1/LD combo is better....but not always as close as you would think. This exercise required multiple listens.
  
 My ears are slowly adjusting. I'm not sure I have a clear understanding of the difference between a dark and warm sound. But, thus far to my ears listening to the Asgard with less expensive HPs and electronics-the Asgard retains it's clarity, but I'm now hearing a treble that feels a little too bright on some recordings. The LD w/ RS1 definitely feels smoother, more musical and slightly darker or warmer.
  
 Honestly some recordings sound better on each set up. Also-my wife hears no difference....and she doesn't have the patience for my foolishness!
  
 1-Post rock: Differences are less apparent with darker, moodier recordings such as *Russian Circles-Memorial*-post rock/instrumental metal/doomish. BTW, this is a great young rock band-instrumental mix of rock, post rock and sort of metal-not really that heavy though. _My take_-darker sounding down tuned guitar based rock-differences are negligible, you will find more detail when things slow down and become more minimalistic. At those moments, the RS1 highlights individual instrument sounds. But, the sound on these kinds of recordings even when well recorded have a muddy/sludgy sound. Hence the genre-sludge.
  
 2- Full on Metal: With *Amon Amarth*-melodic galloping Death Metal-the RS1/LD combo sounds a little laid back (not sure if recessed is the right word? I still struggle w/ some of these audiophilish terms). But, the smoother refinement of the RS1 oddly work against this kind of visceral, in yo face up n at em kind of metal. The 225/Asgard sounds more forward-aggressive which is why I think this combo or the 225 by itself is such a good can for aggressive rock music.
  
 OTH, if I were to listen to an entire album of extreme even more brutal metal-the 225 gets fatiguing. But for a short shot of adrenaline, I think the 225/A-2 is killer for the young rocker.
  
 They really aren't worlds apart. But, I'm tempted to turn up the volume a notch with my RS1. Even with Amon Amarth-the 225/Asgard also sounds "thiner"-but just a smidgen. The greater soudstage of the RS1 doesn't translate much here. This is triumphant Viking slay the dragon-Valhalla metal.
  
 3-Jazz-*John Coltrane (My Favorite Things). *Wow. This was hard. I listened to the first 15 seconds about three times. Finally, detected a blurred fuzziness in the bass of the 225. Nice thing about acoustic jazz-you can really isolate instruments. The bass in the 225 mixes with the sound like mixing paint, whereas the RS1 I can really hear the base distinctly like separate colors-blues-yellows-greens. I can make out individual bass notes versus a pervading rumble. McCoy Tyner's gorgeous piano playing sounds slightly more pleasing. The tone is just more musical. The drums sounds pretty darn similar-maybe a little crisper on the 225. The 225 again feels more forward-on the stage with the band versus the first row. Colrane's sax is pretty similar. The tone of the sax and piano ever so slightly more pleasing to the ear w/ the RS1.
  
 The RS1/LD seem to hold or lift the instruments.  A visual metaphor would be to watch the band with a spotlight on each performer whereas the 225 feels like general lighting over the entire group. Yet-the treble and clarity of the A-2 at some moments bring the whole picture in better focus for a moment and then I realize there is less detail within that focus.
  
 4-Classic rock-*Pink Floyd 2011 remaster-Wish You Were Here:*
  
 first 4  minutes of Shine on You Crazy Diamond-track 1. It's such a moody, synthesized laid back opening that in some ways benefits from the 225 with a little clarity in the highs. But, the tone goes to RS1/LD....I can't pick a winner here. 225 is a little more present. The guitar tone ever so slightly better on the RS1. I kind of like the forward, slightly brighter sound of the 225 here.
  
Wish You Were Here-a favorite song from my teens. The track begins with a couple talking changing the dial on a radio....very muted-the RS1i brings out the details of those sounds much better. It's difficult to make out the voices on the 225i-that level of detail. The 225 sounds muffled.
  
 There is a muted quality to the mix during first couple of minutes. Generally-the 225/A-2 bring a crisper, cleaner sound that lends quite well to Floyd. It's definitely a brighter sound.  But, there's also more transparency. The RS1 sounds a bit more muted/laid back-but the details are improved-slight edge to the RS1/LD due to a more pleasing tone, and greater detail.
  
In Summary:
  
  TBH-it's pretty darn close and I had to listen multiple times in 30 second tidbits..one section I liked the RS1, another I might prefer the 225. At first blush the 225/A-2 always sounded clearer. After multiple listens, I could differentiate the highs were more accentuated w/ 225, but the overall clarity given details goes to the RS1/LD. Soundstage definitely improved on the RS1.
  
 I'm off work-I'm a teacher. This was a Monday morning exercise in madness. Not to be recommended for anyone with bipolar issues. Fortunately-I'm not. However, I am feeling slightly ADD at the moment.
  
 I like the more forward sound in general of the 225/A-2 for rock. But, I prefer the tone, soundstage and separation of instruments in the RS1.
  
 And, of course it's difficult to know where does the HP end and the amp begin?
  
 Happy listening...dog to wash, grass to cut.


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 guilty on all counts !!
 i've decided instead of trying to fight such issues, i'll enjoy them !!
 i think this is exactly how we end up with more than one headphone, and amp.
 very nice write up, and there's good reason to keep them all, they are all good


----------



## joseph69

kvtaco17 said:


> It's bad over there... I may be headed out of that thread too...
> 
> Hell I got thrown under the bus for a preliminary comparison of the new RS1e vs the RS1i, when I plainly said to take my opinion with a grain of salt until I do further listening...


 
 Sorry if I caused you to get thrown under the bus, didn't mean to start anything, I just knew there was a post about the RS1i/RS1e, but couldn't recall the specifics.





  


bpcans said:


> Unlike a woman your hp amp won't call you a jackass, storm out the door, and drive away in your car.


 
 Yes, but my old WA6 is calling me a jackass…and my wallet!


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Yes, but my old WA6 is calling me a jackass…and my wallet!


Your wallet possibly sir, but not you.


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> guilty on all counts !!
> i've decided instead of trying to fight such issues, i'll enjoy them !!
> i think this is exactly how we end up with more than one headphone, and amp.
> very nice write up, and there's good reason to keep them all, they are all good


 
 Thanks Jay.  It was fun, frustrating and kind of a stupid waste of time!
  
 But _ _ _ k it-we by this gear-may as well use it!
  
 (I almost forgot how fun Amon Amarth is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  
 Post script: listening to a couple of AC/DC songs streaming from Sonos thru my Rotel amp/DAC-through LD w/ both HP's-225 all the way. Who needs refinement with AC/DC


----------



## HPiper

Well I just finished Pianoman's write up on the new HE-400i and the HE-560. Those sound like really nice headphones. Frustrating how all these new phones suddenly come out at almost the exact same time and I am almost out of money from the last bank I robbed. I know of at least 3 or 4 phones I'd like to get right now. Just wait for it...Sennhieser will be announcing a new HD900 any day now.


----------



## ThePianoMan

hpiper said:


> Well I just finished Pianoman's write up on the new HE-400i and the HE-560. Those sound like really nice headphones. Frustrating how all these new phones suddenly come out at almost the exact same time and I am almost out of money from the last bank I robbed. I know of at least 3 or 4 phones I'd like to get right now. Just wait for it...Sennhieser will be announcing a new HD900 any day now.




Hahaha. I feel that. Just got my Grados settled in and I still love em, but I have space at college for 1 pair of phones and 1 pair of IEMS, and those 400i are sweeeet like honey. So it goes I guess (and say it isn't so for Sennheisers, I just got used to loving those 800s!)

I need a cheaper hobby!


----------



## HPiper

thepianoman said:


> Hahaha. I feel that. Just got my Grados settled in and I still love em, but I have space at college for 1 pair of phones and 1 pair of IEMS, and those 400i are sweeeet like honey. So it goes I guess (and say it isn't so for Sennheisers, I just got used to loving those 800s!)
> 
> I need a cheaper hobby!


 
 You can say that again !
 It's like every time I turn around someone has their hand in my pocket again...


----------



## headwhacker

Now I see the downside of getting used to the bright sound signature of grado. Going back to my regular phones, he bass sound too boomy and overpowering. My JH16 in particular now seems to have an over-blown bass that I had to stop after 10 minutes listening to it. All I can hear is bass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Does anyone encounter the same experience? I only started listening to my SR80 a little over a week ago and on 325e the past 3 days.


----------



## potkettleblack

Hi Guys,
  
 I've just now received my 4th pair of ps500's, after being sent two with loose thread and one with a crappy finish.
  
 This time (to my joy) the speaker on the right cup, moves when pushed down, where as the other doesn't. Basically there's not enough glue on it.
  
 Can someone, please, for the love of god, tell me if I should worry about this (will it affect the sound?), glue it myself (if so which glue?), return them yet again, or throw myself out of a window due to feeling the most amount of frustration I have ever felt in my entire life.
  
 I'm at my wits at with this bloody headphone.
  
 Before this pair got sent out, the warehouse and customer service manager both checked them, to make sure I would never ring their office again.
  
 Because this has now happened, I'm sat getting more and more angry.


----------



## HPiper

potkettleblack said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've just now received my 4th pair of ps500's, after being sent two with loose thread and one with a crappy finish.
> 
> ...


 

 I don't put up with that kind of crap. If it were me I'd send them back and get my money back. Then send along a nice letter or email to the company telling them why I am never going to buy another product of theirs ever. People accept too much complacency and just plain incompetence from corporations these days.


----------



## ferday

hpiper said:


> People accept too much complacency and just plain incompetence from corporations these days.


 
  
 +1
  
 it's ridiculous how much garbage people put up with, even defending these companies.  it's hard to make $ these days and it's up to the company to earn those dollars, not up to us to keep these lazy corporate fools in business.  even a difficult client is still a client!  goodness knows i have my share of awful complain-y clients, but their $$$ smells just as good as the easy clients....
  
 (not implying anything about you potkettleblack!  just making a point that these companies need to work harder even if they perceive the customer is wrong)


----------



## potkettleblack

hpiper said:


> I don't put up with that kind of crap. If it were me I'd send them back and get my money back. Then send along a nice letter or email to the company telling them why I am never going to buy another product of theirs ever. People accept too much complacency and just plain incompetence from corporations these days.


 
 I know I know.
  
 Thanks for your reply.
  
 I just want these headphones mate. I've tried quite a few and just fell in love with these. 
  
 It's hard to stay loyal to Grado if this what I keep getting served up.


----------



## potkettleblack

ferday said:


> +1
> 
> it's ridiculous how much garbage people put up with, even defending these companies.  it's hard to make $ these days and it's up to the company to earn those dollars, not up to us to keep these lazy corporate fools in business.  even a difficult client is still a client!  goodness knows i have my share of awful complain-y clients, but their $$$ smells just as good as the easy clients....
> 
> (not implying anything about you potkettleblack!  just making a point that these companies need to work harder even if they perceive the customer is wrong)


 
 No it's cool.
  
 I'm so angry. I just don't know what I'm gonna do tomorrow.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Your wallet possibly sir, but not you.


 
 Well, thank you!


----------



## Focker

potkettleblack said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've just now received my 4th pair of ps500's, after being sent two with loose thread and one with a crappy finish.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Where in the world are you buying from? I've owned like seven pairs of Grados and never had a single issue with any of them, including two pairs of PS500s. That's some amazing bad luck you're having there, man!


----------



## Focker

hpiper said:


> Well I just finished Pianoman's write up on the new HE-400i and the HE-560. Those sound like really nice headphones. Frustrating how all these new phones suddenly come out at almost the exact same time and I am almost out of money from the last bank I robbed. I know of at least 3 or 4 phones I'd like to get right now. Just wait for it...Sennhieser will be announcing a new HD900 any day now.


 
  
 I've had that exact same thought process/frustration. The way I solved it was reminding myself that ultimately it's about the music. The fact that there are so many great headphones out there right now just makes it easier, not harder...cause the chances of making a bad decision - especially when you rely on a great community resources like Head-fi - are very slim.


----------



## Focker

hpiper said:


> You can say that again !
> It's like every time I turn around someone has their hand in my pocket again...


 
  
  
 oops, sorry, I didn't know that was your pocket


----------



## potkettleblack

focker said:


> Where in the world are you buying from? I've owned like seven pairs of Grados and never had a single issue with any of them, including two pairs of PS500s. That's some amazing bad luck you're having there, man!


 
 England.
  
  
 You know the place where ps500's cost 600 quid (so about a thousand dollars)
  
 I've just just uploaded this video to send to grado.
  

  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6BSKHkjUKA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## music101

potkettleblack said:


> I know I know.
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...



 


I will almost certainly buy a pair of grado's but I have to say that when looking at photos I've often thought that grados look like they've been assembled by a bunch of six year olds with elmer's glue and random parts they've found in garbage bins and an old garage. 

I'm pretty sure I'll love the sound quality but the build and parts quality look downright primitive.


----------



## jaywillin

potkettleblack said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've just now received my 4th pair of ps500's, after being sent two with loose thread and one with a crappy finish.
> 
> ...


 
  
  


potkettleblack said:


> No it's cool.
> 
> I'm so angry. I just don't know what I'm gonna do tomorrow.


 
  
  


focker said:


> Where in the world are you buying from? I've owned like seven pairs of Grados and never had a single issue with any of them, including two pairs of PS500s. That's some amazing bad luck you're having there, man!


 
  
 that's my question, where in the world are you getting them from ? not that it matters, for any business, company , totally unacceptable ,
 send them back, get a refund, if it isn't grado themselves, i'd let grado know, exactly what happened. if it is grado, i'd say a decision should be made, send them back, with an explanation , of how you feel, and if need be, be done with buying from them directly.
 just how'd i'd handle it i think, and i'm a pretty big fan, but something like this experience makes it tough, let us know how this turns out, and good luck !!


----------



## potkettleblack

Did you click the video and listen to that magical Grado sound, as I push my little finger on them.
  
  
 Just wonderful; thanks Mr Grado.


----------



## jaywillin

potkettleblack said:


> England.
> 
> 
> You know the place where ps500's cost 600 quid (so about a thousand dollars)
> ...




  
 i think you made a good move here, i would hope grado will be willing to do something ?
 who you bought from , are they an "authorized" dealer ??


----------



## potkettleblack

Yeah I don't know what I'm gonna do yet.
  
 I just emailed Grado on Facebook and their actual email address. I also sent the video I made (posted above).


----------



## potkettleblack




----------



## Focker

music101 said:


> potkettleblack said:
> 
> 
> > I know I know.
> ...


 
  
 I've taken my Grados apart and put them back together many times...I've always found them to be plenty durable. I don't have an explanation for what potkettle is going through, but I can tell you it's nothing like what my experience has been. Something fishy has to be up with whoever is selling him his PS500s....that's just not acceptable in the slightest.


----------



## potkettleblack

I hope so too mate.
  
  
 I got them from Armour electronics the UK'S main Grado dealer. Before that the first two pair's were through John Lewis (who got them from Armour).


----------



## elmoe

Why don't you buy them used on Head-Fi? Not only will it be MUCH cheaper (even with import fees from USA), but you can ask for pictures under every angle and make sure they are in the shape you want them to be in.


----------



## potkettleblack

Yeah I'm considering it now.
  
 I understand people on here take care of their gear. It's just that I wanted a brand new pair, ya know..


----------



## elmoe

Yeah I understand, maybe try another store instead? That one definitely does not seem too reliable...


----------



## sinnottj

potkettleblack said:


> Yeah I'm considering it now.
> 
> I understand people on here take care of their gear. It's just that I wanted a brand new pair, ya know..


 
  
 Just watched the video - that's no good is it.
  
 I can vouch for buying used off the forum. I've bought several used Grados (and other headphones) and, so long as you ask enough questions, you can generally be sure of what you are getting.
  
 As others have said, people on the forums tend to look after their gear.


----------



## potkettleblack

Yeah it may be my only option.


----------



## potkettleblack

hahah this is the problem! EVERY shop in the U.K get their Grado's from Armour.
  
 I'm sat here looking at my google mail, fists clenched, wondering about the best way to write this email to armour


----------



## music101

No need to get emotional about this. 

Just state the facts of your complaint and your desired resolution. It's obvious you will get a full refund so I don't understand the cause of concern. 

At the very worst, you wait a few weeks and buy a used pair here at a huge discount.


----------



## Focker

Maybe we should ALL email them...tell them to get their crap together for our Grado brother!  You could have been enjoying beautiful music all this time instead of messing around with this nonsense.


----------



## whirlwind

markm1 said:


> Listening to last year's Russian Circles....that should be up your alley, no? Heavy and beautiful.


 
  
 I will have to check them out, to be honest...I have not heard of them.
  
  


hpiper said:


> Well I just finished Pianoman's write up on the new HE-400i and the HE-560. Those sound like really nice headphones. Frustrating how all these new phones suddenly come out at almost the exact same time and I am almost out of money from the last bank I robbed. I know of at least 3 or 4 phones I'd like to get right now. Just wait for it...Sennhieser will be announcing a new HD900 any day now.


 
 Yeah, I am also very interested in the 560i........I am going to hold off for awhile though.....see if there are any revisions...if you know what I mean.
  
  
 Hey, Jay.....I am digging your new avatar...I am picturing Don with that same expression, except wearing grado ps1000e instead of that hat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 That is a great image!


----------



## music101

focker said:


> Maybe we should ALL email them...tell them to get their crap together for our Grado brother!  You could have been enjoying beautiful music all this time instead of messing around with this nonsense.



 


Are you saying it's impossible to enjoy beautiful music without $1000 PS500's?

To be honest, pot has to accept some responsibility here. There's no way I'm going back for four pairs of defective headphones. I would try 2 pair, and if neither worked out, that would be it.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> I will have to check them out, to be honest...I have not heard of them.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am also very interested in the 560i........I am going to hold off for awhile though.....see if there are any revisions...if you know what I mean.
> ...


 

 thats just the way i role, barn is the man !!


----------



## Focker

music101 said:


> focker said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we should ALL email them...tell them to get their crap together for our Grado brother!  You could have been enjoying beautiful music all this time instead of messing around with this nonsense.
> ...


 
 Well, if we're talking Grados, for me music is best enjoyed with the PS500s, yep!


----------



## joseph69

> Are you saying it's impossible to enjoy beautiful music without $1000 PS500's?
> 
> To be honest, pot has to accept some responsibility here. There's no way I'm going back for four pairs of defective headphones. I would try 2 pair, and if neither worked out, that would be it.


 
 I think he is saying he likes the PS500's regardless of the price, even if they were $10.00 they should be in brand new condition, but just keeps getting a bum pair. It is the headphone he wants, plain and simple. Its not his fault, he has NO responsibility/choice they are in the condition they are in, they should be in brand new condition. If you really liked a particular headphone, I'm sure you wouldn't give up until you got a brand new condition pair.


----------



## ferday

potkettleblack said:


> hahah this is the problem! EVERY shop in the U.K get their Grado's from Armour.
> 
> I'm sat here looking at my google mail, fists clenched, wondering about the best way to write this email to armour




A potential option is buying from canada at the headphone bar, there are no fees to ship to the UK (yay commonwealth) and the prices are only slightly higher than the us prices. It's where I but a lot of stuff and they've never been anything by amazing service


----------



## potkettleblack

Mate - this has spanned over a 2 month period. 
  
Phone calls, refunds, emails, apologies, money being taken (twice by mistake), out of my bank account, by John Lewis (the first company I got them from - but still Armour). Causing me to go overdrawn and incur charges.
  
I had to threaten legal action against John Lewis because they basically stole from me. That's when I went directly to the dealer.
  
*This is the FOURTH pair that has been sent to me.*
  
 If I told you the entire story, you'd think I was making it up.
  
 And I still want a pair!


----------



## sinnottj

potkettleblack said:


> Mate - this has spanned over a 2 month period.
> 
> Phone calls, refunds, emails, apologies, money being taken (twice by mistake), out of my bank account, by John Lewis (the first company I got them from - but still Armour). Causing me to go overdrawn and incur charges.
> 
> ...


 
  
 This makes me want a pair too


----------



## music101

joseph69 said:


> I think he is saying he likes the PS500's regardless of the price, even if they were $10.00 they should be in brand new condition, but just keeps getting a bum pair. It is the headphone he wants, plain and simple. Its not his fault, he has NO responsibility/choice they are in the condition they are in, they should be in brand new condition. If you really liked a particular headphone, I'm sure you wouldn't give up until you got a brand new condition pair.



 


I didn't say he was responsible for the headphones being defective--that's ridiculous. 

I would have waited at least a few weeks after the second pair of defective headphones (perhaps they were part of a bad batch) if purchasing from the same vendor. Or, I would have tried a different vendor altogether. 

Here in the US, there are multiple vendors: crutchf, amazon, 4yourears, headroom, among many others. I'm sure at least 1 of them ships internationally. And the poster above me suggests a canadian vendor. 

After 2 consecutive pair of bad headphones, it's time to explore other options.


----------



## whirlwind

potkettleblack said:


> Mate - this has spanned over a 2 month period.
> 
> Phone calls, refunds, emails, apologies, money being taken (twice by mistake), out of my bank account, by John Lewis (the first company I got them from - but still Armour). Causing me to go overdrawn and incur charges.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Keep trying....you should be into the new stock, soon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 j/k     Hope you get it all iron out.


----------



## music101

potkettleblack said:


> Mate - this has spanned over a 2 month period.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Get your refund and never deal with them again. You are insane to try buying from them again.


----------



## potkettleblack

Interesting thank you.


----------



## potkettleblack

Thanks mate


----------



## potkettleblack

lol!


----------



## potkettleblack

focker said:


> Maybe we should ALL email them...tell them to get their crap together for our Grado brother!  You could have been enjoying beautiful music all this time instead of messing around with this nonsense.


 
 Take my hand, Grado brother.
  
 Let us start a riot.


----------



## Focker

potkettleblack said:


> Take my hand, Grado brother.
> 
> Let us start a riot.


 
  
 Power in numbers, my friend!


----------



## kvtaco17

joseph69 said:


> Sorry if I caused you to get thrown under the bus, didn't mean to start anything, I just knew there was a post about the RS1i/RS1e, but couldn't recall the specifics.


 
  
 Nah its fine lol
  
 There are differences between the new "e" series RS1 and the old "i" model... my impressions and review are coming together... Ken at the needle doctor has a previous RS1 he uses as a demo and has agreed to loan them to me this weekend... we are getting closer!


----------



## jaywillin

potkettleblack said:


> Take my hand, Grado brother.
> 
> Let us start a riot.


 
  
  


focker said:


> Power in numbers, my friend!


 

 the roof, the roof, the roof is on fire !!


----------



## jaywillin

the new chair has been procured, and is in place, got a sweet deal, got dough left over, and i need a grado, withdrawal isn't far away !!


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> the new chair has been procured, and is in place, got a sweet deal, got dough left over, and i need a grado, withdrawal isn't far away !!


----------



## markm1

*Anthrax*-_Fight 'Em Til You Can't  (Worship Music) _streamed via Sonos from lossless files stored on NAS-LD 1+-225i=


----------



## etnt

headwhacker said:


> Now I see the downside of getting used to the bright sound signature of grado. Going back to my regular phones, he bass sound too boomy and overpowering. My JH16 in particular now seems to have an over-blown bass that I had to stop after 10 minutes listening to it. All I can hear is bass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Prolonged listening to Grados messes with your mind, lol.
  
 My own experience:
 I've been listening to this set of ol' ps1k for 4 years now, with some hf2 scattered in between.
 So now I'm looking for a set of closed cans, and decided to try the LCD-XC. Couldn't find it, but found the LCD-X for demo instead.
 Got some Def Leppard, Deep Purple, Eagles and some general pop crap through it.
 Those LCD-X are nice cans. Nice seperation, clean and impactful bass, sweet vocals, but they just don't engage like the grado does.
 Cross over the street and placed a pre-order for the ps1ke instead.
 I'll still consider about adding a pair of audeze to the collection, but right now, I know the grado is definitely something I want.


----------



## joseph69

kvtaco17 said:


> Nah its fine lol
> 
> There are differences between the new "e" series RS1 and the old "i" model... my impressions and review are coming together... Ken at the needle doctor has a previous RS1 he uses as a demo and has agreed to loan them to me this weekend... we are getting closer!


 
 OK, cool!
 Can't wait too hear some final impressions.


----------



## kvtaco17

joseph69 said:


> OK, cool!
> Can't wait too hear some final impressions.


 
  
 I could review them on their own, and then do a comparison later lol


----------



## joseph69

kvtaco17 said:


> I could review them on their own, and then do a comparison later lol


 
 Either or sounds good too me!
 Just curious if there is a huge difference, or a subtle difference, like going from a (non i) version to an (i) version, which most say is a subtle difference…but the (e) version has more changes, so just curious too how much better they can sound.
 Thanks


----------



## joseph69

I have about 20hrs left on eBay until the auction ends on the PS1K's being the reserve has been met, so they are going to be sold! So I'm giving them a last listen tonight while shuffling 5 Cd's by "Fourplay".
 Funny, but since I know there being sold, all of the sudden I don't feel like parting with them lol!!!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I have about 20hrs left on eBay until the auction ends on the PS1K's being the reserve has been met, so they are going to be sold! So I'm giving them a last listen tonight while shuffling 5 Cd's by "Fourplay".
> Funny, but since I know there being sold, all of the sudden I don't feel like parting with them lol!!!



I know that feeling !


----------



## kvtaco17

joseph69 said:


> Either or sounds good too me!
> Just curious if there is a huge difference, or a subtle difference, like going from a (non i) version to an (i) version, which most say is a subtle difference…but the (e) version has more changes, so just curious too how much better they can sound.
> Thanks


 
 The difference is a difference lol
  
RS1e
  
 I have about 100 hours on my pair... when I first got them they were very congested and odd sounding... I ran pink noise through them in for a few days, alternation between 10 minutes of noise and then 5 minutes of silence. I'm not a believer in burn-in BUT these seemed to change for the better with time.  I avoided listening to them after the initial OMG it's new period to avoid adjusting to them much... I listened to them for a few hours here and there but really utilized my holy trifecta of PS500, HD800 and AD2000x for most of my listening pleasure.
  
*Sound*
  
*Treble*
  
 Aggressive, but smooth. Very textured, detailed, very extended but not harsh, clean and nearly free of grain.
  
*Mids*
  
 Forward, incredibly textured, live feeling. Thick, seductive.
  
*Bass*
  
 Punchy, extension is weak under 50hz... there is enough however to feel neutral in the bass presentation VS sounding bass lite. Bass is similar to my AD2000x in terms of impact.
  
 Lastly there is 0 bleed between frequencies... the little awkwardness in the mid bass and mids transition that would show up in a lot of Grado's products is gone. 
  
*Presentation*
  
 They have a smallish sound stage... its feels very round, well defined with a lot of depth, very good separation and manages to never sound too congested. Initially they sounded congested but they ended up being fairly open sounding, close to besting the PS500. These seem to have a very magical way of layering instruments in the mix... you can pick out an instrument, follow a bassline, pick out a poorly mixed solo and dissect it... only the AD2000x and HD800 are better then it to my ears in this regard. The overall sound replicates the aural sensation of a live performance. Electric guitars don't sound like a single sound, you can almost percieve all the sum parts of the event, be it a palm muted note or open chord has distinct parts. The inital attack, you can hear the pluck of the strings, the crunch of the resulting sound and natural decay of sound... all clearly and perfectly. 
  
  
 Vocals seem very much live, center stage and just a few yards away. The occasional honkyness is still there on some poorly recorded performances and is the only real knock I have against these cans... similar to most Grado cans... however it is not as bad as my 225i or even my old RS1 (This I clearly remember because of how annoying it could be)
  
 I never found these bright, unless a recording had hot treble. 
  
 Dynamics are very good... better the any Grado I've heard save the GS/PS1000
  
 To sum the overall presentation up I would  describe the overall presentation as warm, sparkly, and on the edge of bright without ever being painful....Euphoric, but detailed. Fast but with natural decay.
  
 These are keepers in my book... I will update my impressions this weekend when I have some time with a well used RS1i


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> I know that feeling !


 
 Twice!
  


kvtaco17 said:


> The difference is a difference lol
> 
> RS1e
> 
> ...


 
 Nice quick to the point review of the RS1e!
 As I was reading the individual specifics…this is how I feel about my RS1i's... exactly!
 I find them too sound very much like a live performance to sum it up in one word. I also feel the separation/layering/depth of the instruments just got better and better over time. 
 However, I do find the sound-stage to be very nice with the RS1i (for me).
 The live sound of the RS1i's (which just pulls me in) was the reason I put the PS1K's up for sale and made me realize why I like the RS1i's (for me) over the PS1K's…too me, everything just sounds more realistic. Now I can't wait too hear your comparison between the (i)/(e) models!
 Thanks for your impressions and nice little write up on the RS1e…I enjoyed it because it sounded like you were describing my RS1i's (as I hear them). The real differences will be when you compare the two side by side though.
 Thanks again, and enjoy them!


----------



## kvtaco17

joseph69 said:


> Twice!
> 
> Nice quick to the point review of the RS1e!
> As I was reading the individual specifics…this is how I feel about my RS1i's... exactly!
> ...


 
 Soundstage is a hard subject for me... I have HD800's so everything seems smallish in comparison... without going into the GS/PS1000 the PS500 was the Grado sound stage champion... these new cans are very close... initially I felt the soundstage  was more closed in, but that changed with a little time. The new RS1's are very close in terms of soundstage width to the PS500.


----------



## HPiper

joseph69 said:


> I have about 20hrs left on eBay until the auction ends on the PS1K's being the reserve has been met, so they are going to be sold! So I'm giving them a last listen tonight while shuffling 5 Cd's by "Fourplay".
> Funny, but since I know there being sold, all of the sudden I don't feel like parting with them lol!!!


 

 Don't say you were not warned!


----------



## HPiper

Got a new cd tonight, very very good. Listening to it with my LCD2 but I am sure it should sound even better with my Grado RS2i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Fiona Apple - "Tidal"


----------



## joseph69

kvtaco17 said:


> Soundstage is a hard subject for me... I have HD800's so everything seems smallish in comparison... without going into the GS/PS1000 the PS500 was the Grado sound stage champion... these new cans are very close... initially I felt the soundstage  was more closed in, but that changed with a little time. The new RS1's are very close in terms of soundstage width to the PS500.


 
 Yes, I've heard about the HD-800 having a tremendous sound-stage (which I've never heard), so I can see what you mean comparing the two. I've also never heard the PS-500 either, so I can't even compare it to them .
 But I can compare it to the PS1K's sound-stage…and I feel the RS1i has a wider sound-stage and better separation than the PS1K's, but that may be because of the PS1K having much more bass/mid-bass than the RS1i…and hope I don't get hell for what I just said/ hear.
  


hpiper said:


> Don't say you were not warned!


 
 I know I was warned, and most probably think I'm crazy to sell them…but I really do enjoy the RS's much more, and spent enough time with both to know which I prefer. I'm not saying anything negative about the PS's at all, there just not my preference.


----------



## kvtaco17

joseph69 said:


> Yes, I've heard about the HD-800 having a tremendous sound-stage (which I've never heard), so I can see what you mean comparing the two. I've also never heard the PS-500 either, so I can't even compare it to them .
> But I can compare it to the PS1K's sound-stage…and I feel the RS1i has a wider sound-stage and better separation than the PS1K's, but that may be because of the PS1K having much more bass/mid-bass than the RS1i…and hope I don't get hell for what I just said/ hear.


 
  
 HELL!
  
 The PS1k sound stage is smaller and less precise then the HD800 for your reference.


----------



## music101

Brilliant review kvtaco17!


----------



## bassboysam

music101 said:


> Brilliant review kvtaco17!




+1. Although the comment about the bass being as punchy as the AD2000X is surprising. My RS1 classic is much punchier than the AD2000X.

What are you amping with?


----------



## kvtaco17

bassboysam said:


> +1. Although the comment about the bass being as punchy as the AD2000X is surprising. My RS1 classic is much punchier than the AD2000X.
> 
> What are you amping with?


 
 Glenn OTL... kinda makes everything very punchy lol
  
 Really its the only amp that makes the AD2000x punchy... it has some voodoo magic for sure.


----------



## stacker45

Testing


----------



## kvtaco17

And just fyi I've added my preliminary review and the RS1e to the headgear review section


----------



## jaywillin

a little TTB to end the evening......


----------



## kvtaco17

Well done jay... I'm going to bed happy now lol


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Testing


 
 Received.


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> Testing


----------



## bassboysam

kvtaco17 said:


> Glenn OTL... kinda makes everything very punchy lol
> 
> Really its the only amp that makes the AD2000x punchy... it has some voodoo magic for sure.


 
  
  
 where does one get a Glenn OTL?


----------



## Krutsch

hpiper said:


> Got a new cd tonight, very very good. Listening to it with my LCD2 but I am sure it sound sound even better with my Grado RS2i
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah, wow... one of my favorite albums of all time.  If you can find it, Fiona has an album titled "Across the Universe" that includes a live version of "Sleep to Dream"; pure magic.


----------



## HPiper

joseph69 said:


> Yes, I've heard about the HD-800 having a tremendous sound-stage (which I've never heard), so I can see what you mean comparing the two. I've also never heard the PS-500 either, so I can't even compare it to them .
> But I can compare it to the PS1K's sound-stage…and I feel the RS1i has a wider sound-stage and better separation than the PS1K's, but that may be because of the PS1K having much more bass/mid-bass than the RS1i…and hope I don't get hell for what I just said/ hear.
> 
> I know I was warned, and most probably think I'm crazy to sell them…but I really do enjoy the RS's much more, and spent enough time with both to know which I prefer. I'm not saying anything negative about the PS's at all, there just not my preference.


 

 You see that is the problem, you should say something negative about the PS, just make up something, then no one will think you are crazy I know, they lack real bass and the treble is so sharp it hurts your ears...something like that.


----------



## bpcans

music101 said:


> Brilliant review kvtaco17!


Brilliant!


----------



## HPiper

krutsch said:


> Yeah, wow... one of my favorite albums of all time.  If you can find it, Fiona has an album titled "Across the Universe" that includes a live version of "Sleep to Dream"; pure magic.


 

 I found it...thanks for the heads up, I got it ordered.


----------



## whirlwind

kvtaco17 said:


> Soundstage is a hard subject for me... I have HD800's so everything seems smallish in comparison... without going into the GS/PS1000 the PS500 was the Grado sound stage champion... these new cans are very close... initially I felt the soundstage  was more closed in, but that changed with a little time. The new RS1's are very close in terms of soundstage width to the PS500.


 
 Yeah, the soundstage of the HD800 is just so wide and deep....when I put my RS1i on, I need a few minutes to adjust...so I know exactly what you mean.
  


kvtaco17 said:


> The difference is a difference lol
> 
> RS1e
> 
> ...


 
 Very nice review, thanks.
  
 Most of what you are saying is describing my RS1i....I have to assume the e is more refined ....the very textured mids and the sound of electric guitar is what sucked me into the RS1 in the first place, along with the textured instruments.
  
 With a slightly wider and deeper soundstage this would be a very nice upgrade, imo.


----------



## kvtaco17

Bassboysam to get a Glenn amp, you need to talk to 2359glenn on here, and probably read up on it in his thread.


----------



## kvtaco17

And thank you everyone for being so kind... I just wrote down my notes and made them presentable. I would post this in the Grado e thread but I feel I'll be harassed because all people want to know about are the differences between old and new, and not how good or bad the now current models are...


----------



## bassboysam

kvtaco17 said:


> Bassboysam to get a Glenn amp, you need to talk to 2359glenn on here, and probably read up on it in his thread.


 

 thanks.
  
  
 in the meantime an LD1+ with Western Electric 408 tubes came up for sale not too far from me...so I purchased it.  Looking forward to hearing how it compares to the MKIII and WA6.


----------



## jaywillin

a question from steve rochlin on facebook, "what's your favorite zepplin song"
 can there be only one ??
  

  

  
 but when i was a kid, 12, 13 or so, i did have one favorite !! i did believe jimmy page must have made a deal with the devil


----------



## jaywillin

bassboysam said:


> thanks.
> 
> 
> in the meantime an LD1+ with Western Electric 408 tubes came up for sale not too far from me...so I purchased it.  Looking forward to hearing how it compares to the MKIII and WA6.


 

 i think you'll be surprised , congrats, the WE's are pretty good


----------



## LCfiner

Just paid for a set of vintage SR200 with HP1000 drivers. they were on sale on a canadian audio forum. I had owned the HP1 in the past and loved them but just got so nervous at having so much money invested in an essentially unrepairable headphone that I sold them. pus they were kinda heavy on the head...
  
 These SR200 are quite a bit cheaper (paying just over 500). and even though I don’t expect them to sound quite as good as the HP1 due to the enclosure and driver matching differences, it feels good to have another one of the classic Joe Grados coming my way.
  
 I think I’ll take some time next week with my current RS1i, incoming SR200 and MAD Ear+ HD to write up some thoughts.


----------



## JoeDoe

Lucky you! Looking forward to your impressions!


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> You see that is the problem, you should say something negative about the PS, just make up something, then no one will think you are crazy I know, they lack real bass and the treble is so sharp it hurts your ears...something like that.


 
  
  


jaywillin said:


> a question from steve rochlin on facebook, "what's your favorite zepplin song"
> can there be only one ??
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




 [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/a/af/100x100px-LS-affe1449_barn.jpeg[/img]
 
jaywillin




 
*online*
 
2,633 Posts. Joined 1/2013
Location: alabama
 


   a question from steve rochlin on facebook, "what's your favorite zepplin song"
 can there be only one ??
  

  

  
 but when i was a kid, 12, 13 or so, i did have one favorite !! i did believe jimmy page must have made a deal with the devil
  



     


 He did make a deal with the Devil…if its what I think you are referring to.
 Great guitar player! Great guy, I don't know about that!


----------



## joseph69

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 

 
but when i was a kid, 12, 13 or so, i did have one favorite !! i did believe jimmy page must have made a deal with the devil
 


 He did make a deal with the Devil.
 Great guitarist! Great guy…I don't think so.


----------



## bpcans

Good morning Grado heads. Listening to Alain Carons double-cd "Live 5". To me the RS1i's really excel at small combo jazz, especially live recordings. Does anyone have an opinion on upsampling Apple lossless recordings from 44.1Hz to a higher bit-rate? For me it's hard to tell if it makes a huge difference on specific recordings. When I do upsample using Bitperfect software the recordings seem to lose some body in the music, the mix sounds "thinner" if that makes any sense.


----------



## ferday

bpcans said:


> Good morning Grado heads. Listening to Alain Carons double-cd "Live 5". To me the RS1i's really excel at small combo jazz, especially live recordings. Does anyone have an opinion on upsampling Apple lossless recordings from 44.1Hz to a higher bit-rate? For me it's hard to tell if it makes a huge difference on specific recordings. When I do upsample using Bitperfect software the recordings seem to lose some body in the music, the mix sounds "thinner" if that makes any sense.




Up sampling does nothing at all! It shouldn't hurt anything, if your DAC is better at native 24 it may help there, but you can't add information, you're just padding with empty bits


----------



## bassboysam

jaywillin said:


> i think you'll be surprised , congrats, the WE's are pretty good




thanks


Question for those that own/owned the LD1+ so I don't have to venture into the pit that is the LD1+ tube rolling thread, what is generally considered the most tube-like sounding tube for the LD 1+?


----------



## LCfiner

I've been using audirvana on and off for a couple years now. 

It's not the bit perfect app but I do notice a slight difference compared to iTunes output and it somewhat matches your comment. 

With iTunes, some acoustic bass notes sound slightly rounded and a little bloated. But with audirvana they are cleaner with no extra bloom. Fwiw, this is with an emotiva dc-1 feeding the rs1i and some quad 12L actives. 

So, depending on what vocabulary you use, you could say its thinner coming from the up sampling software instead of itunes. In my case, I think the iTunes output is just a bit too bloated with some of those bass notes. It just doesn't sound quite as clean and precise as the audirvana software. 

More rambling: back when I owned the gs1000 and had a benchmark dac1, I was using bit perfect on the Mac and noticed that one song had some crinkling type scratchy distortion in the highs with bit perfect on but it was fine with BP off. Now, the gs1000 has a treble peak so it might have been a bad combination but that was a case where iTunes output worked better for me.

Edit. I don't believe upsampling itself is adding information. But whatever these other audio apps are doing, they can provide slightly different sound. At least, in my experience with the highest and lowest frequencies. I've never really noticed a difference with mids.


----------



## jaywillin

bassboysam said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> Question for those that own/owned the LD1+ so I don't have to venture into the pit that is the LD1+ tube rolling thread, what is generally considered the most tube-like sounding tube for the LD 1+?


 

 my favorite was a telefunken ef91
 check out the Little Dot Tube Amps: Vacuum Tube Rolling Guide


----------



## ThePianoMan

On the Grado page it was asked what the Grado family themselves liked from their line. Apparently johns favorites are the PS500e and RS1e!


----------



## bpcans

ferday said:


> Up sampling does nothing at all! It shouldn't hurt anything, if your DAC is better at native 24 it may help there, but you can't add information, you're just padding with empty bits


*


lcfiner said:



			I've been using audirvana on and off for a couple years now. 

It's not the bit perfect app but I do notice a slight difference compared to iTunes output and it somewhat matches your comment. 

With iTunes, some acoustic bass notes sound slightly rounded and a little bloated. But with audirvana they are cleaner with no extra bloom. Fwiw, this is with an emotiva dc-1 feeding the rs1i and some quad 12L actives. 

So, depending on what vocabulary you use, you could say its thinner coming from the up sampling software instead of itunes. In my case, I think the iTunes output is just a bit too bloated with some of those bass notes. It just doesn't sound quite as clean and precise as the audirvana software. 

More rambling: back when I owned the gs1000 and had a benchmark dac1, I was using bit perfect on the Mac and noticed that one song had some crinkling type scratchy distortion in the highs with bit perfect on but it was fine with BP off. Now, the gs1000 has a treble peak so it might have been a bad combination but that was a case where iTunes output worked better for me.

Edit. I don't believe upsampling itself is adding information. But whatever these other audio apps are doing, they can provide slightly different sound. At least, in my experience with the highest and lowest frequencies. I've never really noticed a difference with mids.
		
Click to expand...

*Thank you gentlemen for your input and guidance concerning my upsampling query. I find that when I set both my Dragonfly DAC and the Bitperfect software to 44.1Hz the music sounds the best across the preponderance of my recordings.


----------



## headwhacker

lcfiner said:


> I've been using audirvana on and off for a couple years now.
> 
> It's not the bit perfect app but I do notice a slight difference compared to iTunes output and it somewhat matches your comment.
> 
> ...


 
  
 iTunes alone do not play music files "bit" perfect. You will have to match the file's bit/sampling rate to the audio device's selected sampling rate from the Audio midi setup. Running the "BitPerfect" app on top of iTunes allows "bit" perfect playback since it automatically change the audio device's sampling rate to match therate of the currently playing file.
  
 As for up-sampling, it's not required unless your DAC can't handle USB jitter properly. Also be careful in selecting the up-sampling method. The up-sampled rate should a multiple of the file's sampling rate. (e.g. 16/44.1 to 24/88.2 or 24/176.4 and 16/48 files upsampled to 24/96 or 24/192). If you up-sample a 16/44.1 file to a 24/192, there might be an added artifact/digital noise which could be audible.
  
 I have a Centrance Hifi-M8 and it pairs well with my Grado SR325e using iTunes+BitPerfect app. Tried up-sampling using the Sox VHQ Linear method and don't hear any difference.


----------



## Focker

I've been coming on here more often lately just to see what music clips Jay is gonna post next!  I'm so happy with the USB input on my DAC...everything Jay posts just sounds glorious.


----------



## jaywillin

focker said:


> I've been coming on here more often lately just to see what music clips Jay is gonna post next!  I'm so happy with the USB input on my DAC...everything Jay posts just sounds glorious.


 
  
 you're too kind !
  
 i kinda think this whole thing is about music anyway, and if i'm on head-fi, i'm listening to music, i use youtube to find new stuff,
 who hasn't watched one clip, and next thing you know, you're clicking on all kinds of things  !
 then i hear something that i get excited about and i wanna share ! lol


----------



## potkettleblack

konnichiwa, my little lotus flowers.
  
 Just an update to my Grado issues and a reply from Grado labs;
  
Hi lee
I will forward this the the sales manager of Armour
 
we will get this right for you
 
John Chen
Grado Labs
Director of Sales
 
 Hi Lee
 we will get this taken care of
 
Thanks for your patience
 
John

 
*Really happy that they're gonna hopefully deal with this for me. *
 
*I emailed the manager at Armour also the same lady that was starting to be a bit off with me after I sent the third pair back;*
 
Hi Stacey,  
 
I've attached a video to this email.
 
For you, the people in your office, and whoever you'd like to show it to, to see what a faulty product looks like. (PLEASE TURN THE VOLUME UP)
 
This is the fourth pair I've received and yet again there's an issue. 
 
Armour still have my money, and I still haven't got a pair of functioning headphones.
 
After putting them on, I noticed a clicking noise when positioning them on my head. One of the speakers within the cups has not been glued entirely. 
 
I would like you to explain, in detail, your complaints escalation process, as I am now going to take this matter very seriously.
 
I will also be calling tomorrow (as many times needed), until somebody can explain to me why, despite having this fourth pair looked at by yourself, and ''thoroughly inspected'' by your Quality Control Department, it was still sent out to me. 
 
I would like to be refunded as soon as possible,  and I would also like to be compensated, in whatever way you see fit, for the identifiable loss this has caused me, and the time I have spent trying to deal with this matter.
 
 
Regards,
 

 
(I didn't call today because I was actually too busy at work. But I will be calling tomorrow. She didn't call or email me) 
 
 Thanks to those that helped me yesterday.
  
 Out of interest; does anyone know what type of glue Grado use for their headphones?


----------



## potkettleblack

*I was supposed to go to Birmingham this weekend to get an ex display rs1i from a headphone shop there*
  
 Think I'm gonna put it on hold until this gets sorted


----------



## sinnottj

> Out of interest; does anyone know what type of glue Grado use for their headphones?


 
  
 It's some kind of hot-melt adhesive, at least that's what they use to glue their plastic and metal components together. I can't say for certain that's also what they use to glue the PS500 drivers into the wooden sleeves, but I bet it probably is.


----------



## potkettleblack

sinnottj said:


> It's some kind of hot-melt adhesive, at least that's what they use to glue their plastic and metal components together. I can't say for certain that's also what they use to glue the PS500 drivers into the wooden sleeves, but I bet it probably is.


 
 Cool. Thanks.
  
 Yesterday I considered fixing them to save myself the stress.
  
 I certainly won't be doing that now, but I was curious.


----------



## ferday

i'll bet it's the same, as they make some claims about the audio friendliness of the glue on their website, and i doubt they'd have variations of that.  
  
 truthfully, i think it's probably just hot glue 
  
 when i modded my sr80 i just friction fit the cups back in and there's certainly no difference in sound.  Now...I would NOT accept that for a high end expensive product, mind you (heck, i wouldn't accept it for any new product regardless of price)...just saying i'm not sure that the glue actually matters that much.


----------



## joseph69

Its hot glue that bonds the drivers in on the SR60-325, for sure.
 I'm not certain what kind glue is used with the hybrid housing/cups.


----------



## potkettleblack

Cool. Strawberry hubba bubba it is then!


----------



## bpcans

headwhacker, yes I've noticed some clicking when I've tried to over sample my Lossless recordings. Krutsch advised me to play around with the settings until I found what I liked. Everyone has been so very helpful that I can't imagine entering this hobby without the support, enthusiasm, and expertise of this audiophile community.


----------



## bpcans

focker said:


> I've been coming on here more often lately just to see what music clips Jay is gonna post next!  I'm so happy with the USB input on my DAC...everything Jay posts just sounds glorious.


+1000 my friend. JW is a great DJ!


----------



## Oteil

In honor of Jay....
  
 One of my favorite guitar players of all time.....
  
  

  
 One more....greatest band nobody has ever heard of! Wait for the guitar solo....it is sooo worth it!


----------



## wormsdriver

My Rs1's are in the House!


----------



## kvtaco17

Congrats!


----------



## jaywillin

oteil said:


> In honor of Jay....
> 
> One of my favorite guitar players of all time.....
> 
> ...




  
 sweet !
 lol, i just got on here, and i'm listening to jimmy and the rest of the panic boys live, from lincoln ne.  online
 thanks dude !
  
 and I have heard of the rescue unit


----------



## HPiper

wormsdriver said:


> My Rs1's are in the House!


 

 What kind of Grado's are those? I don't think I have ever seen any that looked quite like that before.


----------



## HPiper

oteil said:


> In honor of Jay....
> 
> One of my favorite guitar players of all time.....
> 
> ...





 Don't listen, he is smoking, you'll get cancer!!!


----------



## ThePianoMan

man the DJay-ing just keeps getting better! It's like the Grado nightclub here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 (love the new avatar by the way Jay)


----------



## Krutsch

bpcans said:


> headwhacker, yes I've noticed some clicking when I've tried to over sample my Lossless recordings. Krutsch advised me to play around with the settings until I found what I liked. Everyone has been so very helpful that I can't imagine entering this hobby without the support, enthusiasm, and expertise of this audiophile community.


 
  
 Clicking...?  Hmmm, something's not right.  PM me with an overview of your system setup and let me see if I can help.


----------



## joseph69

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




 [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/d/d5/100x100px-LS-d57dc59e_900x900px-LL-ebb9469c_MY-LOGOalmostdone.jpeg[/img]
 
wormsdriver
/custom/huddle/headfi/img/badges/badge_headphoneusSupremus.v2411770217.png
 
offline
 
1,555 Posts. Joined 8/2011
Location: McAllen, Tx.
 


   My Rs1's are in the House!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  

  

  

  



     


 Congratulations!
 Very nice!


----------



## wormsdriver

kvtaco17 said:


> Congrats!


 
  
 Thanks!


hpiper said:


> What kind of Grado's are those? I don't think I have ever seen any that looked quite like that before.


 
 Vintage Rs1, the original owner bought them brand new back in 1998. Here's a great Rs1 thread from a few years ago: http://www.head-fi.org/t/420092/classifying-versions-of-the-rs1-your-guide-work-in-progress
  
 These here are "Vintage A"
  


joseph69 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you!


----------



## Amish

lol at 1998 being considered vintage. I'm feeling old....


----------



## wormsdriver

amish said:


> lol at 1998 being considered vintage. I'm feeling old....


 
 Ha! I told my fiancee that they were vintage... then I mentioned 1998 and she mentally slapped me! (her words not mine)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
 then I said it's in headphone years hunny!


----------



## huckfinn

I just received my first Grados, the SR60 and, boy....do I like them.
 The stunning clarity and "presence" of the sound coming from my rockboxed ipod...
 WOW!!
  
 At the same time I miss the punch of the MOE or the luscious sound coming from the Denon ahd2000.
 I went through the long sr60 mod here but I came to the conclusion that, with my (lack of diy) skills I guess I'll have to enjoy them the way they are.....
  
 Anybody to advise me on some "grado like" set of headphones with a "punch in your stomach" kind of bass???
  
 Many thanks to all!


----------



## CH23

huckfinn said:


> I just received my first Grados, the SR60 and, boy....do I like them.
> The stunning clarity and "presence" of the sound coming from my rockboxed ipod...
> WOW!!
> 
> ...




I think it's worth trying to mod them anyway.

If you ruin them you'll have to buy new headphones (as you already intend to do) but if you succeed, you have them tuned to how you want them to be.

How to take the cups off: http://www.head-fi.org/a/how-to-open-your-grado-headphones

Then you need to punch a few holes in the black cloth on the back of the driver (if you're careful, you won't damage the driver itself)

Good luck!

Also, an amp might help you. Some have a "bass" setting.


----------



## huckfinn

Yeah, thanks, I saw the post.....
 And punching the holes...does it really give them strength on L.F.?
 ...using at the moment either ALO RX or Leckerton UHA-6s MKII...I guess you're referring to something like the Fiio E12?
 I tried the Digizoid but it won't do....


----------



## whirlwind

thepianoman said:


> man the DJay-ing just keeps getting better! It's like the Grado nightclub here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah, this thread is great....best on head-fi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 wormsdriver...congrats on those pink driver RS1......very nice indeed.


----------



## jaywillin

thepianoman said:


> man the DJay-ing just keeps getting better! It's like the Grado nightclub here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 thank you very much 
 and(thank you very much!)


----------



## jaywillin

with the first cup of coffee
  

  
 then, when that kicks in...


----------



## HPiper

wormsdriver said:


> Thanks!
> Vintage Rs1, the original owner bought them brand new back in 1998. Here's a great Rs1 thread from a few years ago: http://www.head-fi.org/t/420092/classifying-versions-of-the-rs1-your-guide-work-in-progress
> 
> These here are "Vintage A"
> ...


 

 Heck yeah, those are collector phones for sure. Do you plan on using them or gonna get a nice display case for them?


----------



## HPiper

As I am apparently the only one in these forums with access to a ruler I am going to have to get some RS1e phones and squash the controversy after all <G> Or add fuel to the fire, one or the other.


----------



## bbophead

Piker.
  
 If you want to fire everyone up, start posting about cables.


----------



## Krutsch

bbophead said:


> Piker.
> 
> If you want to fire everyone up, start posting about cables.


 
  
 Or, better yet, start posting about how much better Grados sound with high-res tracks


----------



## HPiper

This should show how much better Grado's sound with Hi-Rez tracks, even though it is not a HiRez track, probably an MP3 <G>


----------



## beez

u got quite a deal on these too, congrats.



wormsdriver said:


> My Rs1's are in the House!


----------



## joseph69

Shipped out the PS1K's today…just waiting patiently for the WA6 too arrive, then I can put the 6-SE up for sale at 15% off retail and get back to were I was!!!


----------



## Doorbell

Born to run by Bruce Springsteen sounds amazing on my sr80e.


----------



## joseph69

doorbell said:


> Born to run by Bruce Springsteen sounds amazing on my sr80e.


 
 Congratulations!
 80x's are amazing!


----------



## Amish

huckfinn said:


> Yeah, thanks, I saw the post.....
> And punching the holes...does it really give them strength on L.F.?
> ...using at the moment either ALO RX or Leckerton UHA-6s MKII...I guess you're referring to something like the Fiio E12?
> I tried the Digizoid but it won't do....


 
  I can say that it does help with LF without a doubt. My Grado 325I has the bilavideo mods. I get really tight bass that dips low enough to take the standard cans to the next level.
  
 The mod that helps with base (puncturing holes) the mod calls for 10 holes but some people feel it adds too much bass and have found that 5-6 holes to be the sweet spot. Mine has 5 holes and I can't complain.


----------



## Rauliki

I would like to buy my first amp, i think about E11 or cmoy. Any thoughts? I have SR100 (which are neutral) and SR60 pink drivers. Would they benefit from amping?


----------



## joseph69

amish said:


> I can say that it does help with LF without a doubt. My Grado 325I has the bilavideo mods. I get really tight bass that dips low enough to take the standard cans to the next level.
> 
> The mod that helps with base (drilling holes) the mod calls for 10 holes but some people feel it adds too much bass and have found that 5-6 holes to be the sweet spot. Mine has 5 holes and I can't complain.


 
 NO DRILLING!!!
 I didn't understand exactly how to do the hole mod with my first pair of 80's, so I drilled the hole…right into the drivers!!! Under the felt ring (back side) around the driver, if you run your finger with some pressure around the felt ring, you will see the indentation of the holes, or put it up to the light…take a ball point pen and push it gently through the felt creating however many holes you would like. The pen will not penetrate throughout to the driver. Start with 2 holes (each driver) to hear if you like it or not. Also punch the hole opposite each other, for instance 9-3 o'clock. This mod can also be reversed by covering the holes agin with a felt ring if you wish, or if you wish to reduce the amount of holes, you can cover them with felt dots.


----------



## kvtaco17

amish said:


> I can say that it does help with LF without a doubt. My Grado 325I has the bilavideo mods. I get really tight bass that dips low enough to take the standard cans to the next level.
> 
> The mod that helps with base (drilling holes) the mod calls for 10 holes but some people feel it adds too much bass and have found that 5-6 holes to be the sweet spot. Mine has 5 holes and I can't complain.


 
 Yeah drilling is a great idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... You poke holes with a ballpoint pen. On the old "i" series the holes were small enough that a ball point pen wouldn't go through far enough to damage the driver... my new RS1e has much bigger holes so please be careful if your venting any new Grado and look before you poke. #thatswhatshesaid


----------



## whirlwind

hpiper said:


> As I am apparently the only one in these forums with access to a ruler I am going to have to get some RS1e phones and squash the controversy after all <G> Or add fuel to the fire, one or the other.


 
 There is no controversy....John Grado has already confirmed thru a phone call


----------



## swspiers

whirlwind said:


> There is no controversy....John Grado has already confirmed thru a phone call


 

 It's a Grado thread, outside of this thread.  Controversy abounds...


----------



## whirlwind

hpiper said:


> This should show how much better Grado's sound with Hi-Rez tracks, even though it is not a HiRez track, probably an MP3 <G>





 This concert at the Beacon Theatre is just a complete butt kicker.....especially on bluray


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> It's a Grado thread, outside of this thread.  Controversy abounds...


 
 +1 
 Your not kidding!


----------



## joseph69

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



TTVJ starting next week is giving the opportunity to check out some of the new Grado's. I tried to copy the link but I couldn't for some reason.


----------



## Amish

joseph69 said:


> NO DRILLING!!!
> I didn't understand exactly how to do the hole mod with my first pair of 80's, so I drilled the hole…right into the drivers!!! Under the felt ring (back side) around the driver, if you run your finger with some pressure around the felt ring, you will see the indentation of the holes, or put it up to the light…take a ball point pen and push it gently through the felt creating however many holes you would like. The pen will not penetrate throughout to the driver. Start with 2 holes (each driver) to hear if you like it or not. Also punch the hole opposite each other, for instance 9-3 o'clock. This mod can also be reversed by covering the holes agin with a felt ring if you wish, or if you wish to reduce the amount of holes, you can cover them with felt dots.


 
  


kvtaco17 said:


> Yeah drilling is a great idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ahhhh poor choice of words on my part. /facepalm. I meant puncture. I will edit my post.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> It's a Grado thread, outside of this thread.  Controversy abounds...


 

 i choose NOT to debate !!


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> i choose NOT to debate !!


 
 That other thread is a mess. I've never seen so many guys obsess over a 10mm #thatswhatshesaid
  
 But really, I thought we were here because we enjoy music and how different gear sounds, different... I really should just go troll the crap out of that thread...hmmmm...


----------



## music101

I don't know why the mods don't put a stop to it. There's one poster in particular who's been baiting non-stop.

Hint: the 'conspiracy' accusation.


----------



## kvtaco17

Yeah, lots of tinfoil hats over there...


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> There is no controversy....John Grado has already confirmed thru a phone call


For you non-believers check the Grado e thread for Oracles picture of the new RS1e driver being measured with digital callipers.


----------



## whirlwind

kvtaco17 said:


> That other thread is a mess. I've never seen so many guys obsess over a 10mm #thatswhatshesaid
> 
> But really, I thought we were here because we enjoy music and how different gear sounds, different... I really should just go troll the crap out of that thread...hmmmm...


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> That other thread is a mess. I've never seen so many guys obsess over a 10mm #thatswhatshesaid
> 
> But really, I thought we were here because we enjoy music and how different gear sounds, different... I really should just go troll the crap out of that thread...hmmmm...


 

 i was "politely nudged" and had a post deleted, sigh


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> i was chastised


 
 I saw Jay... I saw them hurt you...


----------



## joseph69

TTVJ is loaning out some (e) models starting next week, but there are certain rules.
 I tried copying the link, but the Thread won't let me. After I left the page, I couldn't find it again searching the Forums, but maybe the TTVJ site has some info on this.


----------



## whirlwind

kvtaco17 said:


> I saw Jay... I saw them hurt you...


 

 Ha Ha


----------



## bpcans

kvtaco17 said:


> That other thread is a mess. I've never seen so many guys obsess over a 10mm #thatswhatshesaid
> 
> But really, I thought we were here because we enjoy music and how different gear sounds, different... I really should just go troll the crap out of that thread...hmmmm...


kvtaco, are you the new head of the whole world wide troll conspiracy?*


kvtaco17 said:






Click to expand...

*I laugh, I cry, and sometimes I burn my toast. Great pic kvt.


----------



## kvtaco17

bpcans said:


> kvtaco, are you the new head of the whole world wide troll conspiracy?


----------



## bpcans

kvtaco17 said:


>


----------



## kvtaco17

bpcans said:


>


 

 I can do this all day... just not here... I have another place for off topic poop


----------



## kvtaco17

I've always loved Tool... Decent on the RS1... better on the PS500.


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> Yeah, lots of tinfoil hats over there...


----------



## kvtaco17

Ha nice Jay


----------



## bpcans

kvtaco17 said:


> I've always loved Tool... Decent on the RS1... better on the PS500.


Tool being better on the PS500's because of their deeper bass?


----------



## kvtaco17

bpcans said:


> Tool being better on the PS500's because of their deeper bass?


 
  
 Personal preference... but yeah dat bass!
  
 Tomorrow I might like them on the RS1's better... funny how that works lol


----------



## bpcans

kvtaco17 said:


> Personal preference... but yeah dat bass!
> 
> Tomorrow I might like them on the RS1's better... funny how that works lol


Funny is as funny does. Luckily all I have to do to get a laugh is look in the mirror. Speaking of the RS1's, right now I'm listening to Dizzy Gillespie: The Symphony Sessions. Recorded back in 1989 with a jazz quartet plus full orchestra, Dizzy's playing at 72 had arguably seen better days. This is the kind of music where I believe the RS1's really shine. I wonder if the GS1K's or PS1K's could wrench any more detail from this recording?


----------



## Oracle

kvtaco17 said:


> I've always loved Tool... Decent on the RS1... better on the PS500.


 
 Ahh Sanity check, I love me some Tool and I agree this is better with the PS500.


----------



## swspiers

kvtaco17 said:


> That other thread is a mess. I've never seen so many guys obsess over a 10mm #thatswhatshesaid
> 
> But really, I thought we were here because we enjoy music and how different gear sounds, different... I really should just go troll the crap out of that thread...hmmmm...




I know it's irritating, but once you get above $500 for headphones, I think people are kinda entitled to nitpick. For the vast majority of listeners, >500.00 is seriously high-end, and every detail counts.

 IMHO, that is.


----------



## kvtaco17

swspiers said:


> I know it's irritating, but once you get above $500 for headphones, I think people are kinda entitled to nitpick. For the vast majority of listeners, >500.00 is seriously high-end, and every detail counts.
> 
> IMHO, that is.


 
 ^ but when some of us nitpick we aren't ******* about it... that thread had a lot of ****** poo...


----------



## kvtaco17

kvtaco17 said:


> ^ but when some of us nitpick we aren't ******* about it... that thread had a lot of ****** poo...


 
  
 lol you can't say a device used to introduce a stream of water into the body for medical or hygienic reasons, or the stream of water itself.


----------



## kvtaco17

oracle said:


> Ahh Sanity check, I love me some Tool and I agree this is better with the PS500.


 
 Also my K240 Sextett LP and HD800 loves some Tool. All 3 are good, just different.


----------



## Theogenes

jaywillin said:


>


 
  
 Ha! Nice look, Jay


----------



## Focker

kvtaco17 said:


> I saw Jay... I saw them hurt you...


 
  
 I've never been creeped out by a sink before


----------



## Focker

music101 said:


> I don't know why the mods don't put a stop to it. There's one poster in particular who's been baiting non-stop.
> 
> Hint: the 'conspiracy' accusation.


 
  
 From what the mods told me a while back, they often don't even see stuff like that because of the number of threads/posts that are created on a daily basis. They told me that if there is ever a concern, just hit the little red flag in the bottom left of the post and send them a report so they can check it out.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Tool being better on the PS500's because of their deeper bass?


 
 Thats exactly why I thought it would sound better with the PS500.
 Rock did sound better on the PS1K's than the RS1i's due too the bass.


----------



## Doorbell

When do you guys listen to your Grado's? Everybody in my house is LOUD and it doesn't help that my neighbors are doing construction next door. I feel like I can never really enjoy my sr80e's til late into the night. How do you guys deal with the openness? Do you just turn up the volume? Or just enjoy what you can hear?


----------



## bbophead

doorbell said:


> When do you guys listen to your Grado's? Everybody in my house is LOUD and it doesn't help that my neighbors are doing construction next door. I feel like I can never really enjoy my sr80e's til late into the night. How do you guys deal with the openness? Do you just turn up the volume? Or just enjoy what you can hear?


 
 I have a separate building from the main house with my listening gear.
  
 Sorry, man, maybe you'll have to wait until you retire, like me.


----------



## Focker

bbophead said:


> I have a separate building from the main house with my listening gear.


 
 LOL!


----------



## music101

focker said:


> From what the mods told me a while back, they often don't even see stuff like that because of the number of threads/posts that are created on a daily basis. They told me that if there is ever a concern, just hit the little red flag in the bottom left of the post and send them a report so they can check it out.



 


I flagged it, along with several others. He's a very aggressive troll. 

Turns out he's getting destroyed and return trolled for being a tool, and an uninformed one at that.


----------



## joseph69

doorbell said:


> When do you guys listen to your Grado's? Everybody in my house is LOUD and it doesn't help that my neighbors are doing construction next door. I feel like I can never really enjoy my sr80e's til late into the night. How do you guys deal with the openness? Do you just turn up the volume? Or just enjoy what you can hear?


 
 I'm single, so I can listen peacefully whenever I would like, but I prefer/look forward to listening later in the evening.


----------



## music101

Noob questions: please rank these grados from brightest to darkest: 60e, 80e, MS1i/e?

Also, I'm getting conflicting info about the MS1i/e? Some say they are equivalent to the 80. Others say they are rebadged 125's. 

To confuse matters further, some say the MS1i is just as bright: others say they are darker. Can anyone clear up the confusion?


----------



## Doorbell

bbophead said:


> I have a separate building from the main house with my listening gear.
> 
> Sorry, man, maybe you'll have to wait until you retire, like me.


 
 Thanks and that is awesome that you have your own listening room


----------



## Doorbell

joseph69 said:


> I'm single, so I can listen peacefully whenever I would like, but I prefer/look forward to listening later in the evening.


 
 Lucky!


----------



## joseph69

music101 said:


> Noob questions: please rank these grados from brightest to darkest: 60e, 80e, MS1i/e?
> 
> Also, I'm getting conflicting info about the MS1i/e? Some say they are equivalent to the 80. Others say they are rebadged 125's.
> 
> To confuse matters further, some say the MS1i is just as bright: others say they are darker. Can anyone clear up the confusion?


 
 MS1i-SR80i
 MS2i-SR325is
 MS Pro-RS1i
  


doorbell said:


> Lucky!


 
 For now, yeah!


----------



## wormsdriver

hpiper said:


> Heck yeah, those are collector phones for sure. Do you plan on using them or gonna get a nice display case for them?


 
 no display case for these bad boys!


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


>


 
 Ha ha....Hi Mork.
  


wormsdriver said:


> no display case for these bad boys!


 
 Yeah, they deserve to be displayed on your head.
  
 Those pink drivers are few and far between.


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> *Yeah, they deserve to be displayed on your head.*
> 
> Those pink drivers are few and far between.


 
 haha, good one! hell yeah


----------



## jaywillin

doorbell said:


> When do you guys listen to your Grado's? Everybody in my house is LOUD and it doesn't help that my neighbors are doing construction next door. I feel like I can never really enjoy my sr80e's til late into the night. How do you guys deal with the openness? Do you just turn up the volume? Or just enjoy what you can hear?


 

 earrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrly in the moning


----------



## jaywillin

music101 said:


> Noob questions: please rank these grados from brightest to darkest: 60e, 80e, MS1i/e?
> 
> Also, I'm getting conflicting info about the MS1i/e? Some say they are equivalent to the 80. Others say they are rebadged 125's.
> 
> To confuse matters further, some say the MS1i is just as bright: others say they are darker. Can anyone clear up the confusion?


 

 joseph is correct here
 i had the same question and spoke to the folks at hound dog amps about this :
 MS1i-SR80i -  sounds closer to the 125(he said, i haven't heard the 125)
 MS2i-SR325is - i find the ms2 one of the best values in the whole grado family, joseph and i have discusses this before, he finds them brighter than i do, i love the ms2
 MS Pro-RS1i  not heard, and haven't heard too many impressions


----------



## HPiper

I asked this question on the main board and got zero replies. I figure direct questions scare those people so I will ask here. I am looking at two amps (or classes of amps) the Schiit Lyr and/or the Wa6 and/or Wa6SE or Wa2. So this boils down to a question between Woo and Schiit. While the specs for the Lyr are better (by quite a lot) than the Woo amps, it would seem that people like the Woo amps better. I am sure a number of you have heard both, is this true or just more popularity than actual better sound? Amplifiers in particular seem to perform up to their specs more so than transducers so I find it perplexing that the Woo would be preferred over the better measured performance of the Lyr. Having said that I still put a lot of value in the opinions I get here and will do so again. I have never heard a Woo and have no way of getting one to audition so I am hoping some of you who own or have owned one can chime in here.


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> I asked this question on the main board and got zero replies. I figure direct questions scare those people so I will ask here. I am looking at two amps (or classes of amps) the Schiit Lyr and/or the Wa6 and/or Wa6SE or Wa2. So this boils down to a question between Woo and Schiit. While the specs for the Lyr are better (by quite a lot) than the Woo amps, it would seem that people like the Woo amps better. I am sure a number of you have heard both, is this true or just more popularity than actual better sound? Amplifiers in particular seem to perform up to their specs more so than transducers so I find it perplexing that the Woo would be preferred over the better measured performance of the Lyr. Having said that I still put a lot of value in the opinions I get here and will do so again. I have never heard a Woo and have no way of getting one to audition so I am hoping some of you who own or have owned one can chime in here.


 
 Well as you know I've owned/own 2 different Woo amps WA6/6-SE…the only problem is the only amp from Schiit that I own/heard is the Magni/Modi for my desktop, which is a nice satisfying sound. But that really doesn't help you out being you are looking to compare higher models than the Magni. As you know I do love the Woo amps, and have had my small share of amp, pre-amps to listen out of, and I would by a Woo again any day…like I just did…again!
 Oh, and I know a way for you to demo a 6-SE if you would like lol!!!


----------



## markm1

kvtaco17 said:


> I've always loved Tool... Decent on the RS1... better on the PS500.





 Are the differences between the RS1 and PS500 immediately apparent?
  
 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  
 Regarding all the "E" hype, going from the 225i to the RS1i-I've decided that the improvement from any "i" to "e" would have to be significantly more apparent/noticeable than the difference from the 225-RS1 (for me) to justify an upgrade in the future. Just looking at all the upgrades I've considered for my headphone and speaker rig, I just think you get to that point of diminishing returns. You know, you get a nice DAC for say-$500-800 and then you might have to double that investment to get a marginal improvement.
  
 Playing, "what if"......paying full retail for anything price wise above say a 325 for a 5% improvement isn't cost affective IMO. But, I'm all about carefully purchasing gear that significantly perform above their price point-Asgard-2, LD1+ and the 225 being examples of my own gear.
  
 Upgrading a very good RS1i or PS500 for a 5% improvement that require multiple A-B listens and scrutinizing seems silly to me. But, maybe the difference will be more substantial
  
 But, I guess for folks who have had their gear for a while and sell it-say you sell an RS1 and maybe get $500 for it, then you're just out $200. But, a question comes to mind, what is the value of any of the older "i" series? For instance, if one wanted an LCD-2 w/ fazor (on my want list) what would be the market value of the old LCD-2. My thinking is that if you want fazor and are saving upwards of 1K (or for that matter a RS1e), you won't settle for less.
  
 So, will folks w/ older models end up selling them for half of their value or something.....?
  
 Who knows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I guess, my feeling is there will always be something newer and shinier and prettier.


----------



## MickeyVee

I've owned the Schiit Lyr (with some nice tubes), the Woo WA7 and now the WA6.  Have to say that I prefer the WA6 over the others.  While the Lyr is impressive spec and power wise, it was not nearly as engaging as the Woo's.  The WA7 was a little better but I considered it more of a sidegrade even with the EH tubes. For me, the WA6 brings body and life to the music.  It has become fun and ejoyable again with the equipment disappearing and the music being the focus.  That's something that specs will never tell you.  You have to hear it for yourself.
 Setups..
 - Schiit Bifrost Uber/Lyr
 - Woo WA7 with built in USB DAC and Rega DAC (much preferred) - would love to hear the RS1i out of the WA7 - think it would be a great match
 - Woo WA6 (Sophia Princess) and Naim DAC V1
  
 Note that this may not an apples to apples comparison as I'm running a Naim DAC and paired with the Lyr or WA7 may be a different story. These are all with the HD800.  For my RS1i, I still prefer it out of the Naim DAC over the WA6.
 To be really honest, I could have lived with any of these setups long term.  HeadFi Upgraditis got in my way.
 YMMV 
  
  
 Quote:


hpiper said:


> I am looking at two amps (or classes of amps) the Schiit Lyr and/or the Wa6 and/or Wa6SE or Wa2. So this boils down to a question between Woo and Schiit. While the specs for the Lyr are better (by quite a lot) than the Woo amps, it would seem that people like the Woo amps better.


----------



## ThePianoMan

See above post ^ 
+1


----------



## swspiers

joseph69 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> TTVJ starting next week is giving the opportunity to check out some of the new Grado's. I tried to copy the link but I couldn't for some reason.


 

 Dude, thanks to you, I will be trying out the GS1000E's next week.
  
 I owe ya one, and anyone thinking about trying out the E series cans should jump on this right away!


----------



## Duartisimo

*edit


----------



## kvtaco17

markm1 said:


> Are the differences between the RS1 and PS500 immediately apparent?


 
 Yes they are polar opposites...


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> I asked this question on the main board and got zero replies. I figure direct questions scare those people so I will ask here. I am looking at two amps (or classes of amps) the Schiit Lyr and/or the Wa6 and/or Wa6SE or Wa2. So this boils down to a question between Woo and Schiit. While the specs for the Lyr are better (by quite a lot) than the Woo amps, it would seem that people like the Woo amps better. I am sure a number of you have heard both, is this true or just more popularity than actual better sound? Amplifiers in particular seem to perform up to their specs more so than transducers so I find it perplexing that the Woo would be preferred over the better measured performance of the Lyr. Having said that I still put a lot of value in the opinions I get here and will do so again. I have never heard a Woo and have no way of getting one to audition so I am hoping some of you who own or have owned one can chime in here.


 

 i've had the lyr, and the wa6, both good, great really, just a little different ,
 i think i'd consider my likely course in owning headphones is going to go
 if i have a lot of different cans in and out all the time,(like me ?? lol) the lyr is hard to beat, its good with everything i think, maybe not the best
 but really good.
 the wa6 is awesome, if i new i was only going to have say grado's, i might choose it.
 so, to answer your question, i say "it depends"  hope that helps lol


----------



## Duartisimo

*edit


----------



## jaywillin

i'm sure by now i'm kinda down on the list, but i've put in for a loaner gs1000e from TTVJ. fingers crossed !!


----------



## markm1

duartisimo said:


> I demoed them both with Dylan's Desolation Row (great to test out gear IMO, has a bit of everything) and Tool's Lateralus (great drum work), and here are my thoughts:
> 
> PS500 are more smooth/forgiving which gave me the impression they were a little darker sounding. This can mean to some that they are also a bit more revealing, as they are more balanced sounding. Having owned the 325is before, nearly everything else would be smoother, i guess.
> 
> ...


 

 Were you listening to the "e" series?


----------



## Duartisimo

*edit


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> i've had the lyr, and the wa6, both good, great really, just a little different ,
> i think i'd consider my likely course in owning headphones is going to go
> if i have a lot of different cans in and out all the time,(like me ?? lol) the lyr is hard to beat, its good with everything i think, maybe not the best
> but really good.
> ...


 
 Jay-so reading your tea leaves-would it be fair to say that the Lyr is one of the better bang for buck? Speaking for those like me who are pretty judicious about spending over $500 for anything unless it's transformative.
  
 Alternately, if my RS1i's are killer-which they are-for me to spend 1K on somethiing else or , if like my LD1+ which I do-for me to drop $500 or more for something different-I would be looking for jaw dropping/angels singing/ lights of heaven moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Something a A LOT better.


----------



## bassboysam

LD 1+ arrived today. Going to give it a try after work this evening.


----------



## parbaked

markm1 said:


> Something a A LOT better.


 
 MAD Ear+ HD is *A LOT* better...


----------



## markm1

parbaked said:


> MAD Ear+ HD is *A LOT* better...


 

 Good to know
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seems Mad Ear & Woo are the Grado Head high end amp brands of choice


----------



## kvtaco17

markm1 said:


> Good to know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Another good/amazing amp would be da Glenn OTL!
  
 Or the Taboo MK3
  
 Sorry for your wallet!


----------



## Ishcabible

Shameless plug for my website (though not my article), but if anyone's interested in reading an interview with Johnathan Grado: http://headfonics.com/2014/06/grado-goes-e-an-interview-with-jonathan-grado/


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> Dude, thanks to you, I will be trying out the GS1000E's next week.
> 
> I owe ya one, and anyone thinking about trying out the E series cans should jump on this right away!


 
 You welcome!
 Glad you made the list, can't wait too hear what you think about the new series!
 What model are you going/looking to demo?
  


jaywillin said:


> i'm sure by now i'm kinda down on the list, but i've put in for a loaner gs1000e from TTVJ. fingers crossed !!


 
 I hope you make the list Jay…I know how much you want to hear the GS1Ke!
 Good luck.
  


bassboysam said:


> LD 1+ arrived today. Going to give it a try after work this evening.


 
 Congratulations on the LD1+, its a great little amp!
 Enjoy!


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Dude, thanks to you, I will be trying out the GS1000E's next week.
> 
> I owe ya one, and anyone thinking about trying out the E series cans should jump on this right away!


 

 man, i wish i'd gotten on the list sooner !


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Dude, thanks to you, I will be trying out the GS1000E's next week.
> 
> I owe ya one, and anyone thinking about trying out the E series cans should jump on this right away!


 
  
  


joseph69 said:


> You welcome!
> Glad you made the list, can't wait too hear what you think about the new series!
> What model are you going/looking to demo?
> 
> ...


 

 just received from todd : "Got it – you are #5 on the list


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> Woo—hoo
> 
> 
> just received from todd : "Got it – you are #5 on the list


----------



## kvtaco17

Congrats Jay!


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> Congrats Jay!


 

 woops !!
 i totally missed the "write a review" condition,  i was too excited
 this will be my first "review" proper
  
 and thanks !


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> woops !!
> i totally missed the "write a review" condition,  i was too excited
> this will be my first "review" proper
> 
> and thanks !


 
 That was the rule that scared me away!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> That was the rule that scared me away!


 

 lol, well, me too at first, then i thought "its head-fi, not school, work, whatever", i'll just express what i hear in my usual way, and have fun !


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> lol, well, me too at first, then i thought "its head-fi, not school, work, whatever", i'll just express what i hear in my usual way, and have fun !


 
 Thats the the thing…I just would have expressed my thought in my usual ways, so I thought to myself, I'll bore the shiit out of everyone with that, so I ran away!


----------



## kvtaco17

joseph69 said:


> Thats the the thing…I just would have expressed my thought in my usual ways, so I thought to myself, I'll bore the shiit out of everyone with that, so I ran away!


 
 I'm gonna take a bunch of notes, get drunk, and try to type...


----------



## HPiper

I totally missed the loaner program, might have known that the GS was first to go.


----------



## kvtaco17

FYI I'll be doing a PS500 shootout courtesy of TTVJ


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> I'm gonna take a bunch of notes, get drunk, and try to type...


 

 if'n i were a drinking man, thats what i'd do !!


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> FYI I'll be doing a PS500 shootout courtesy of TTVJ


 

 cool !
  
 i was just fixin to ask


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> if'n i were a drinking man, thats what i'd do !!


 
  
 It's fine, I'll drink for you!


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> It's fine, I'll drink for you!


 

 i used to, quite a bit, so much so, well i'm sure you can figure it out !! lol


----------



## joseph69

kvtaco17 said:


> I'm gonna take a bunch of notes, get drunk, and try to type...


 
 Your review was excellent on the RS1e…you don't have to worry about your writing abilities…at all!





  


hpiper said:


> I totally missed the loaner program, might have known that the GS was first to go.


 
 I posted it (in my own words) yesterday as soon as I saw it, but I couldn't copy the link, for some reason it wouldn't let me.


----------



## Focker

kvtaco17 said:


> FYI I'll be doing a PS500 shootout courtesy of TTVJ


 Nice, I will be very interested in that


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> i used to, quite a bit, so much so, well i'm sure you can figure it out !! lol


Hey jay, that was my story.


----------



## Oracle

kvtaco17 said:


> FYI I'll be doing a PS500 shootout courtesy of TTVJ


 
  
 I look forward to hearing your thoughts of the PS500 and PS500e.


----------



## swspiers

kvtaco17 said:


> FYI I'll be doing a PS500 shootout courtesy of TTVJ


 

 Awesome!  So far that makes three of us on this thread- I hope there are more!


----------



## music101

The PS500 is way beyond my price point but of course I'm interested in any comparisons between i and e series models.


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> i used to, quite a bit, so much so, well i'm sure you can figure it out !! lol


 

 We've had this talk before Jay, I know


----------



## whirlwind

Dang, this thread is smoking....I get home from work and I am 3 pages behind.....congrats on getting the loaner e series cans guys....cant wait to read your reviews


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> Hey jay, that was my story.


 

 lol, we all got a story don't we ?? lol


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> lol, we all got a story don't we ?? lol


 
 I've been awake since noon yesterday... trying to stay up and re-adjust to a days schedule... so far it sucks lol


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> I've been awake since noon yesterday... trying to stay up and re-adjust to a days schedule... so far it sucks lol


 

 that bites


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> that bites


 
  
 Yep, data center work sucks sometimes...


----------



## ferday

ugh.  i used to do a lot of swing shift work (thankfully no more) but it always seemed as soon i was used to one i would switch and just never felt normal LOL


----------



## whirlwind

ferday said:


> ugh.  i used to do a lot of swing shift work (thankfully no more) but it always seemed as soon i was used to one i would switch and just never felt normal LOL


 

 Yeah, me to...I don't miss it....  i am an offset printer and I swung all 3 shifts  for 28 years


----------



## etnt

Just saw this over at Grado FB.
  
 A SR80e giveaway
 https://www.facebook.com/GradoLabs?v=app_1492763377607998&app_data=gaReferrerOverride%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fl.facebook.com%252Fl.php%253Fu%253Dhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fgrado.pgtb.me%25252FL6MNxr%2526h%253D_AQHGppBC%2526enc%253DAZOOsdV8Fe4mijvdmUVi6fRG4NRyjEukUZ79y5w5a-MTjwT8LCUXjIhDgO29pTw5AiAr4NLDbTOgALt-52Zl0O5dLkbOIY8yLrFmWbng8vhh5l4xotXMG9LAGAhtKKUH-0q7oD_MvmQbllcX7rnQgACJ%2526s%253D1


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, me to...I don't miss it....  i am an offset printer and I swung all 3 shifts  for 28 years


 

 you swinger !


----------



## kvtaco17

So the new RS1e puts the driver super close to your ear... it kinda sounds somewhere between the RS1i with L cushions and flats. Now I do like the sound BUT my ear actually is directly up against the cheese cloth driver covering. It doesn't bother me but some might find it annoying. If you want your new pair of RS1e's to fit like the previous RS1e I have a solution!
  
 Steal 2 hair ties from your GF/wife/co-worker/friend/stranger and put them around the protruding part of the driver and slide the L cushion over it! SIMPLE! it will keep the exposed edge of the driver off your ear and push the cushion out slightly, now these feel just like the old RS1 with no real effect on sound, except a tiny increase in sound stage.
  

  

  
  
 Worth it if the fit of the new model bothers you!


----------



## kvtaco17

My musical contribution for the day!


----------



## bassboysam

So I have the MKIII and LD1+ hooked up and using a Fiio HS2 to switch back and forth with my 225i. So far I hear virtually no difference between the two amps. The LD1+ may have a tiny (no more than 1db) boost in the sub. But I can't say for sure. Going to try with the LCD-2 next to see of the difference is noticeable. With the 225i I can't confidently say one sounds better than the other.


----------



## bbophead

Don't scar up the plexiglass!


----------



## bassboysam

bbophead said:


> Don't scar up the plexiglass!




Too late. Been scarred up for years.


----------



## bpcans

kvtaco17 said:


> So the new RS1e puts the driver super close to your ear... it kinda sounds somewhere between the RS1i with L cushions and flats. Now I do like the sound BUT my ear actually is directly up against the cheese cloth driver covering. It doesn't bother me but some might find it annoying. If you want your new pair of RS1e's to fit like the previous RS1e I have a solution!
> 
> Steal 2 hair ties from your GF/wife/co-worker/friend/stranger and put them around the protruding part of the driver and slide the L cushion over it! SIMPLE! it will keep the exposed edge of the driver off your ear and push the cushion out slightly, now these feel just like the old RS1 with no real effect on sound, except a tiny increase in sound stage.
> 
> ...


kvtaco, your a freaking Grado modding savant. Question though, do all your best ideas start with larceny?


----------



## joseph69

Puy a nice O-ring around the drivers, it will look much nicer!


----------



## markm1

bassboysam said:


> So I have the MKIII and LD1+ hooked up and using a Fiio HS2 to switch back and forth with my 225i. So far I hear virtually no difference between the two amps. The LD1+ may have a tiny (no more than 1db) boost in the sub. But I can't say for sure. Going to try with the LCD-2 next to see of the difference is noticeable. With the 225i I can't confidently say one sounds better than the other.


 
 And, I actually found less difference than I would have thought between the LD1+ and my Asgard-2 of all things w/ my 225i and RS1i. There is a difference, but not as big as I would have imagined. Or, maybe my ears are shot


----------



## kvtaco17

bpcans said:


> kvtaco, your a freaking Grado modding savant. Question though, do all your best ideas start with larceny?


 
 Isn't that what we do?


----------



## bpcans

kvtaco17 said:


> Isn't that what we do?


Shhh quiet, wrong forum. I'm running out of passports and safe houses.


----------



## potkettleblack

Hola, my little praying mantids
  
  
  
 My 5th pair of ps500's are coming Next week.
  
  
 Please cross your fingers for me.


----------



## whirlwind

potkettleblack said:


> Hola, my little praying mantids
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 fingers crossed.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

bassboysam said:


> So I have the MKIII and LD1+ hooked up and using a Fiio HS2 to switch back and forth with my 225i. So far I hear virtually no difference between the two amps. The LD1+ may have a tiny (no more than 1db) boost in the sub. But I can't say for sure. Going to try with the LCD-2 next to see of the difference is noticeable. With the 225i I can't confidently say one sounds better than the other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 looking forward to more impressions...


----------



## jaywillin

potkettleblack said:


> Hola, my little praying mantids
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 could the 5th time be the charm ??


----------



## sinnottj

potkettleblack said:


> Hola, my little praying mantids
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Where are they coming from this time !?


----------



## potkettleblack

Cheers lads.
  
 Amazon this time. They had 3 pairs left.
  
 Armour recalled their stock due to that many returns. Apparently someone else returned theirs as well this week according to the manager.


----------



## jimr101




----------



## joseph69

potkettleblack said:


> Hola, my little praying mantids
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Good luck, hope you get a nice pair!


----------



## jimr101

Since we are getting these wonderful revues. I would like some feed back vis a vis the new range of the RS1e in relation to the PS500 range in e or not. My older ears are better suited for the PS500's in my hearing " range preference?" But I do admit there are suttleties to the RS1 that I really like. Any thoughts about the new drivers in the new RS1's bridging this gap.


----------



## maciek7111

Hello everyone !
 Can you compare SR325is vs 325e ? I've got is model and i wonder to uprgade my model to e series .


----------



## whirlwind

Getting my portable rig ready for vacation tomorrow.
  
 I will be the old guy with a half grey beard, beer belly...corona sitting on a cooler and my grado sr60i with L cushions.......Man am I gonna look like a weirdo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh, and this just in.....the grado SR60i with L cushions thru the mad ear....plain kicks *****


----------



## Focker

whirlwind said:


> Getting my portable rig ready for vacation tomorrow.
> 
> I will be the old guy with a half grey beard, beer belly...corona sitting on a cooler and my grado sr60i with L cushions.......Man am I gonna look like a weirdo
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hey man, being a weirdo makes you more interesting


----------



## jimr101

Ok whirlwind I'll start the weekend for Jay. Try this brews and tunes in the afternoon and let's see if I finally figured out how to attach the you tube. Bear with my gray beard and beer belly.[VIDEO][/VIDEO]http://youtu.be/tVglSk8NJd0 Dave Steward & friends-Gypsy Girl andMe "live"


----------



## Oracle

maciek7111 said:


> Hello everyone !
> Can you compare SR325is vs 325e ? I've got is model and i wonder to uprgade my model to e series .


 
 Good question,
 I've owned the SR325is for a few years and would like to know the answer to this as well.  I'm not sure anyone on this thread has had the chance to listen to the new 325e yet.


----------



## jaywillin

jimr101 said:


> Ok whirlwind I'll start the weekend for Jay. Try this brews and tunes in the afternoon and let's see if I finally figured out how to attach the you tube. Bear with my gray beard and beer belly.http://youtu.be/tVglSk8NJd0 Dave Steward & friends-Gypsy Girl andMe "live"


 

 thanks fer gettin' er started jimbo !!


----------



## bpcans

focker said:


> Hey man, being a weirdo makes you more interesting


For some reason women have never told me that.


----------



## whirlwind

focker said:


> Hey man, being a weirdo makes you more interesting


 
 Yeah, great way to look at it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


jimr101 said:


> Ok whirlwind I'll start the weekend for Jay. Try this brews and tunes in the afternoon and let's see if I finally figured out how to attach the you tube. Bear with my gray beard and beer belly.http://youtu.be/tVglSk8NJd0 Dave Steward & friends-Gypsy Girl andMe "live"


 
 link did not work for me....maybe attach it like jay did below.
  


jaywillin said:


> thanks fer gettin' er started jimbo !!




 Ha....boy do I ever remember this concert!
  
 I am a huge fan of the red hot chilies


----------



## jaywillin

woodstock 94
  

  
 when kid rock hit the scene, i thought he was about as bad as bad can be, kicking serious ass


----------



## jaywillin

it wasn't all hard punk, funk, slamming, moshing music at woodstock


----------



## Focker

Youtube is such an amazing resources for audio these days. I've come across so many concerts from the 80s that I would have loved to go to but parents wouldn't let me lol. So being able to see/hear them now is so awesome. I just can't get over how good the USB input on my Meier Daccord is...I never would have listened to this many youtube clips if not for Jaywillin and Jan Meier!


----------



## jimr101

I'd say Jay is definitely over the flu bug or whatever that was and Kid Rock definitely one up my James Brown as the hardest working man in soul. At the same concert no less. But you would have to admit that white boy for James can really pick a guitar and so did the other one play the sax.


----------



## markm1

Listening to the new Led Zeppelin  2014 remaster....sounds awesome! Made for Grados.


----------



## HPiper

There are getting to be too many Led Zeppelin remaster's out there to keep track of and they all claim to be "THE" official remaster. Kind of funny really. Do you find you prefer your LD or Asgard 2 with your Grado's markm?


----------



## markm1

hpiper said:


> There are getting to be too many Led Zeppelin remaster's out there to keep track of and they all claim to be "THE" official remaster. Kind of funny really. Do you find you prefer your LD or Asgard 2 with your Grado's markm?


 

 I think this remaster is the real deal. It's way better than the 90 remasters IMO-just once thru after a couple of beers.....so....but given the reviews I've read, I think Jimmy did it right this time.
  
 For the most part LD1+ w/ RS1i. If I want the metal/hard rock crunch-225 w/ Asgard- w/ a sacrifice in subtleties. But more in your face. The differences are not huge...but then it hits you. Refinement and smoother.
  
 I think the LD tames the treble a bit. There feels like a veil-ever so slight-a warmer/darker sound w/ the LD1. The Asgard-while neutral overall-may double down as it were on the brightness quotient. Clarity  (A-2) vs smooth tube qualities. But, both are clearly quality amps. I think I agree that the overall synergy across genres is better w/ LD, but by a fairly small margin.
  
 One of the biggest selling points for the Asgard is it's versatility w/ a variety of cans. The LD1+feels more like a niche.


----------



## JES

markm1 said:


> I think this remaster is the real deal. It's way better than the 90 remasters IMO-just once thru after a couple of beers.....so....but given the reviews I've read, I think Jimmy did it right this time.



Are you listening to the CDs or HD downloads (basically, what's your source)?


----------



## potkettleblack

joseph69 said:


> Good luck, hope you get a nice pair!


 
  
  


jaywillin said:


> could the 5th time be the charm ??


 
  


joseph69 said:


> Good luck, hope you get a nice pair!


 
  
  


whirlwind said:


> fingers crossed.


 
 Thanks!  let's hope so


----------



## JoeDoe

Any grado heads out there use the Valhalla?


----------



## bigbenrfan99

markm1 said:


> I think this remaster is the real deal. It's way better than the 90 remasters IMO-just once thru after a couple of beers.....so....but given the reviews I've read, I think Jimmy did it right this time.
> 
> For the most part LD1+ w/ RS1i. If I want the metal/hard rock crunch-225 w/ Asgard- w/ a sacrifice in subtleties. But more in your face. The differences are not huge...but then it hits you. Refinement and smoother.
> 
> ...


 
 Do the actual songs sound better than the HDTracks samples?  To me, those samples don't sound any better than the Complete Studio Recordings.


----------



## HPiper

markm1 said:


> I think this remaster is the real deal. It's way better than the 90 remasters IMO-just once thru after a couple of beers.....so....but given the reviews I've read, I think Jimmy did it right this time.
> 
> For the most part LD1+ w/ RS1i. If I want the metal/hard rock crunch-225 w/ Asgard- w/ a sacrifice in subtleties. But more in your face. The differences are not huge...but then it hits you. Refinement and smoother.
> 
> ...


 

 I just got the Valhalla 2 and oddly it doesn't have much of a tube sound to it, more like a solid state amp with just a slight touch of tubeness but not nearly as much as some other tube amps I have heard.


----------



## HPiper

I had to go check to see which ones I have and it appears I have the 90's remaster, but also by Jimmy Page. I really like these also, better than the original songs in most cases IMO.


----------



## HPiper

joedoe said:


> Any grado heads out there use the Valhalla?


 

 I just got a Valhalla 2, not fully burned in yet I don't think but it sounds pretty good. Anything in particular I could help you with. Certainly a LOT better than the Little Dot I replaced.


----------



## elmoe

bigbenrfan99 said:


> Do the actual songs sound better than the HDTracks samples?  To me, those samples don't sound any better than the Complete Studio Recordings.


 
  
  
 I also got the Led Zep II 2014 remaster on HDTracks and I thought it was much worse than the original album masters. The new one sounds alot more modern, guitars lost alot of grit and the bass is boomy like some modern r'n'b record - I was really disappointed.


----------



## JoeDoe

hpiper said:


> I just got a Valhalla 2, not fully burned in yet I don't think but it sounds pretty good. Anything in particular I could help you with. Certainly a LOT better than the Little Dot I replaced.


 
 Don't think it sounds good?
  
 I had the LD1 for a while and have recently been using an O2/ODAC combo but tubes are calling my name so I'm trying to assemble a Schiit stack: Bifrost + (Lyr, Valhalla, Asgard). 
  
 Wanted to know if the Valhalla will play nice with my lower impedance Grados.


----------



## markm1

elmoe said:


> I also got the Led Zep II 2014 remaster on HDTracks and I thought it was much worse than the original album masters. The new one sounds alot more modern, guitars lost alot of grit and the bass is boomy like some modern r'n'b record - I was really disappointed.


 

 I hate feeling like I'm wasting my money on new remasters, so I decided to do a little investigative reporting.
  
 I'm coming to the opinion that analyzing the differences between masters just like A-B listening to HP's and gear is extremely subjective.
  
 I've found looking recently at popular DACs as an example-Arcam and Music Fidelity have two that were compared in some reviews. Given two reviews online, they both liked both DACs. But, One review claimed that the Arcam was clearly superior and more "musical" another thought the reverse and much preferred the Music Fidelity. Yeah-I know....how do you know the folks conducting the reviews weren't incentivized by from Arcam or MF to sell one company's product over the other? You don't.
  
 I guess my point, like religion and politics, people come out w/ strong opinions as if they were undisputed facts.....we're not talking about the authenticity of global warming here. I think people's biases and preconceived notions, placebo etc. strongly influence opinions.
  
 I've heard the 2014 remasters have sparked debate on both sides. I decided to do a google search. FWIW,I found in my search overwhelmingly favorable response.
  
 Here's what Stephen Guttenberg of CNET writes:
  


> Led Zeppelin changed the sound of rock music in 1969, and that turned me into an audiophile. When the Zeppelin CDs first arrived in the 1990s, the mastering was only so-so; the sound quality of my old LPs handily trounced them, so I wasn't sure what to expect from the 2014 CDs. Well, it's easy to hear their big improvement: the sound has opened up, there's soundstage depth, they're warmer and more fleshed out. Returning to the old Zeppelin CDs, the sound is crushed and thin -- the 2014 versions are the ones to get. All of the Deluxe, two-CD editions have bonus tracks, but my favorites are the live Olympia concert tracks from Paris in 1969 that are now on "Led Zeppelin." The live tracks' sound quality isn't so great, and they're in mono, but the performances are extraordinary. The live band's raw power far exceeds the studio tracks, and Jimmy Page's sonic experimentation with feedback and distortion is ahead of its time.


 
  
 Then, I found this on a blog called The Morton Report:

  


> So should you take the bait? As with most reissues of this sort—such as the recent deluxe editions of the Who’s _Tommy,_ Van Morrison’s _Moondance_ and the Velvet Underground’s _White Light/White Heat_—it all comes down to the extent of your fandom. If you’re a casual admirer who already owns the original CD versions of these albums—or such earlier repackagings as _Led Zeppelin Boxed Set_, _Let Zeppelin Remasters_, _The_ _Complete Studio Recordings_ or _Mothership_—you may understandably see little need for this newest upgrade. But if you love the band, as I do, one listen should be enough to justify the price of at least the deluxe CD editions.
> As the titles above suggest, this is hardly the first (or even second) remastering of the three albums, but Jimmy Page’s latest effort—which involved transfer of the original analog tapes to a higher-resolution digital format—does result in a notably fuller and warmer sound than on prior releases. Moreover, the bonus tracks on the group’s debut—a recording of a widely bootlegged October 1969 Paris concert—are terrific.


 
  
  
 But my  own ears are the best test. I may be completely affected by placebo. Given my old 80's CD's of Pink Floyd and The Beatles, I found the 2009 Beatles remaster and the 2009 Floyd remaster a noticeable improvement over my original CDs. I have heard the argument that newer remasters are just louder and that sounds better, but dynamics are lost. That could be true. I'm not married to my opinions as set in stone. I don't claim to have golden ears. I'm not a musician. But, I know what I think sounds good to me.
  
 So, here I go. I've got the condensed double disc LZ remaster from 1990. The 1990 version has been largely criticized as being pretty mediocre. I'm going to sit down right now and listen to a few songs from  my 1990 LZ remaster and then listen to the new 2014 LZ I. I will listen first thru my speakers (Monitor Audio RX1 shelf speakers) and then thru LD1+-RS1i:
  
 1. *Babe I'm going to Leave you*. To my ears, the 1990 version is Grainier and the 2014 remaster has a fuller sound. Like a veil was lifted. After the acoustic entro, when the faster rhythm guitar kicks in, the 1990 feels a little strained. There is less distortion in the 2014 version.  Plant's refrain: "Babe, babe, babe, I'm going to leave you"....With HP's I could hear a definite difference in soundstage. 2014 sounds bigger, fuller.
  
 2. *Communication Breakdown.* So how about something with a little more kick? The explosive beginning should be a good test. The 2014 blows my 1990 out of the water IMO. Much more clear and opened sounding. W/ HP's...wow. The bass is much tighter, there is almost a background hiss (grain?) in the 1990 version. Slam dunk IMO.
  
 3. *Good Times Bad Times. *If you wear glasses, do you know the feeling when you get a new prescription and you think you can see OK w/ your old glasses. Then you see the difference. Everything is more clear, the colors are more alive. That's what this sound like to me. The guitar has more punch. There is more air or separation around the instruments. My 1990 version-the sounds blur or blend.
  
 4. *Dazed and Confused. *Same-bass is tighter and more defined. Greater soundstage and clarity.
  
 Overall,a little like my perceptions of going from a 225 to RS1.Subtle at first, then I notice greater clarity, separation of instruments, larger soundstage. The Beatles remasters were more obvious. Maybe even Floyd. This required closer scrutiny. But for this listener-the 2014 remaster on CD-not HD- is an improvement from the 1990 remaster series.
  
 Some may like the charm of the older sound. But, I do opt for clarity over fuzz. I notice the improvements in the louder, more aggressive parts where the older version just blurred together and sounded congested, restrained. The slower, quitter moments such as the acoustic entro to Babe I'm Going to Leave You were there-but less obvious at first.
  
 FWIW, YOMV


----------



## elmoe

Well I don't know about the 90s remaster, from what I remember it was also bad compared to the original album, which is still my go-to choice for listening to Led Zep to this day. All I can tell you, without going into a song by song review, is that the original definitely sound better to my ears. It's not a matter of clarity over fuzz either, the remaster sounds like it's been through ProTool's effect chain (as a musician myself I have some experience in hearing those effects on remasters/newly produced albums), which definitely creates a veil. It's possible this remaster is better than the 90s remaster, but to my ears, the original is still coming out on top. No part of this remaster sounded better to me, unless you like modern r'n'b rihanna-style boomy bass. Otherwise, Plant's voice is recessed, guitars lost their grit, Jones' bass sounds absolutely terrible (slightly biased bassist opinion there), and drums lost dynamics.


----------



## bassboysam

elmoe said:


> Well I don't know about the 90s remaster, from what I remember it was also bad compared to the original album, which is still my go-to choice for listening to Led Zep to this day. All I can tell you, without going into a song by song review, is that the original definitely sound better to my ears. It's not a matter of clarity over fuzz either, the remaster sounds like it's been through ProTool's effect chain (as a musician myself I have some experience in hearing those effects on remasters/newly produced albums), which definitely creates a veil. It's possible this remaster is better than the 90s remaster, but to my ears, the original is still coming out on top. No part of this remaster sounded better to me, unless you like modern r'n'b rihanna-style boomy bass. Otherwise, Plant's voice is recessed, guitars lost their grit, Jones' bass sounds absolutely terrible (slightly biased bassist opinion there), and drums lost dynamics.


 

 but i bet they sound better than the original through your iPod and Apple earbuds....which is how 98% of the population will listen to these new remasters.


----------



## LCfiner

I’m cross posting this from the Ear+ thread in case anyone wants to read another impression of the Ear+ and RS1i. Also, I just received an SR200 with HP1000 drivers yesterday. Too early for me to write up anything decent but I do like them. They’re less aggressive than the RS1i and have a bit more clearly defined imaging. I’ll write up something later. All thoughts below are with the RS1i
  
 This is an older model with only one headphone output. My DAC is the Emotiva DC-1 and I have some brief comparisons with the headphone amp built into that unit. I am using stock tubes in the Ear+
  
 The things that stuck out for me:
  
 The mid bass on the Ear+ is slightly more rounded and a little heavier than the DC-1 headphone output. so there’s a bit more weight to cellos, bass guitars, etc. I don’t really notice a difference in bass kick, though. Depending on one’s viewpoint, you could call the DC-1 output thinner or simply more flat. I know that with the RS1i, I prefer the sound down low with the Ear+. I can’t notice a difference in detail down here, though.
  
 The highs are less piercing on the Ear+. They’re not quieter, exactly, but that edginess of the RS1i is softened on the Ear+. It’s still aggressive but hotly mastered tracks are worse, to my ear, on the DC-1.
  
 The kicker - and what makes me appreciate the Ear+ - is that I notice is greater clarity and three dimensionality with the Ear+. For example, I was listening to a song with a lot of crashing, rolling cymbals and the difference between the two headlamps was that, on the DC-1, they sounded papery and slightly one-note. All I heard was the high frequency tizzing. But on the Ear+, it was possible to hear some more subtle, lower frequency notes underneath the crashing, giving the cymbals more body and dimensionality. 
  
 I’m not saying I hear the same thing across all frequencies - my ears and source material may not be good enough - but for any vocals and instruments with a lot of HF information, I found the Ear+ presented them with more realism as I could hear more subtle notes under them. And this, in turn, makes entire tracks sound more lifelike and a little better imaging.
  
 For my ears and my brain, it’s not a night and day difference. Some other people might say it is since standards are different for everyone. But I do think the Ear+ is better than the DC-1 headphone out and it really does gel quite nicely with the RS1i’s natural sound.
  
 I’m glad I have the Ear+ and RS1i combo. It makes the RS1i sound about as good as I’ve heard it - I’ve had one in the past and used it with a variety of amps so the DC-1 isn’t my sole reference point - and I’m looking forward to buying  a few tubes to replace the main Sovtek.


----------



## elmoe

bassboysam said:


> but i bet they sound better than the original through your iPod and Apple earbuds....which is how 98% of the population will listen to these new remasters.


 
  
 Actually I also tried it on my HTC One + Narmoo IEMs out of curiosity, and it still sounded worse than the original. That said, it's possible it sounds better on an iPod with the stock earbuds though.


----------



## markm1

elmoe said:


> Well I don't know about the 90s remaster, from what I remember it was also bad compared to the original album, which is still my go-to choice for listening to Led Zep to this day. All I can tell you, without going into a song by song review, is that the original definitely sound better to my ears. It's not a matter of clarity over fuzz either, the remaster sounds like it's been through ProTool's effect chain (as a musician myself I have some experience in hearing those effects on remasters/newly produced albums), which definitely creates a veil. It's possible this remaster is better than the 90s remaster, but to my ears, the original is still coming out on top. No part of this remaster sounded better to me, unless you like modern r'n'b rihanna-style boomy bass. Otherwise, Plant's voice is recessed, guitars lost their grit, Jones' bass sounds absolutely terrible (slightly biased bassist opinion there), and drums lost dynamics.


 

 Are you listening to vinyl? One review I saw stated that the original vinyl is the one ring to rule them all, but given digital remasters likes the new one.


----------



## elmoe

markm1 said:


> Are you listening to vinyl? One review I saw stated that the original vinyl is the one ring to rule them all, but given digital remasters likes the new one.


 
  
 No strictly digital, as you can see from my sig.


----------



## HPiper

joedoe said:


> Don't think it sounds good?
> 
> I had the LD1 for a while and have recently been using an O2/ODAC combo but tubes are calling my name so I'm trying to assemble a Schiit stack: Bifrost + (Lyr, Valhalla, Asgard).
> 
> Wanted to know if the Valhalla will play nice with my lower impedance Grados.


 

 Yes it will play fine with Grado's. The new one (version 2) has an added gain switch for low impedance phones that the original didn't have. I heard some RS1i through the original too and they sounded fine even before they added the gain switch.


----------



## swspiers

Some Kenny Wayne to get 'yall going on a Saturday...
  
http://youtu.be/v0mb0_SUx-A


----------



## markm1

elmoe said:


> No strictly digital, as you can see from my sig.


 

 Gotchya. When you say original album, what do you mean by that? The original master from the 80s?
  
 My source- I'm listening to CDs from an entry level Onkyo 7030 CDP-probably my weak link in the chain. It's decent, but not high end fed through my Rotel RA-12 w/ built in Wolfson DAC which is also decent but not crazy good. I put all my CDs in lossless files and either stream them w/ Sonos or listen to CDs through my dedicated stereo.
  
 My only question is, if the original master blows the new one out of the water, why not reissue the original?


----------



## elmoe

Yeah its the original master, ill check on the CD to make sure, its currently ripped to flac like all my music. 

Reason is for commercial purposes of course, same reason the 90s remaster was so terrible, im guessing Plant and Page need some money lately, here in France we have Dior commercials using Whole Lotta Love as the soundtrack on TV ...


----------



## ferday

markm1 said:


> Gotchya. When you say original album, what do you mean by that? The original master from the 80s?
> 
> My source- I'm listening to CDs from an entry level Onkyo 7030 CDP-probably my weak link in the chain. It's decent, but not high end fed through my Rotel RA-12 w/ built in Wolfson DAC which is also decent but not crazy good. I put all my CDs in lossless files and either stream them w/ Sonos or listen to CDs through my dedicated stereo.
> 
> My only question is, if the original master blows the new one out of the water, why not reissue the original?




I like the new remasters (I've got 1 and 2). I'm comparing them to the "original" CD's and not the actual original LP, and in this case it's an obvious improvement. I suspect I'm not the only one who only had the cd's, and therefore I believe these new reissues are a good move. At least they aren't crushed, and with the original members being involved while it doesn't guarantee quality it should guarantee integrity in how the actual artist feels it should sound


----------



## HPiper

Only way to settle this is for me to buy even more Led Zeppelin albums. Last time I counted I think I had 20 albums by them.


----------



## Oracle

Just finished an 80 mile bike ride and showered up and sate down with a cold IPA and looked over at my little trio and thought which one of these would top off this night.....  RS1e I think.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 with a little Nirvana unplugged.


----------



## kvtaco17

Evening tunes!


----------



## JES

kvtaco17 said:


> Evening tunes!




Nice


----------



## Oracle

My turn.


----------



## markm1

hpiper said:


> Only way to settle this is for me to buy even more Led Zeppelin albums. Last time I counted I think I had 20 albums by them.
> 
> Right. And, how many do you actually listen to? I've retired the 90's remaster as being suck ass. I've got 15 discs by my count including multi disc concert stuff.


 
  
 Right now listening to the concert bonus disc in the remastered Zep I. Wife's out of the house...I'm free to blast full volume on every speaker I own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 If I could go back in time, to say 69, Led Zeppelin would be the band I would most like to travel back in time to see.
  
 Then, it would be Ozzy era Sabbath up through Masters of Reality.
  
 But, then I have to factor in The Who and the Doors.....nevermind-which reminds me of Nirvana who I never so or Soundgarden. Come to think of it, I've never seen Montorhead.
  
 I better stop. But, yeah-I've always wished I could have seen Zep in their prime.


----------



## Oracle

And for my 100th post..............


----------



## markm1

oracle said:


> And for my 100th post..............





 Sweet! I'm a big fan of Celebration Day. They really nailed for a bunch of guys in their 60's. How many people can claim to have changed the history of music.


----------



## Oracle

markm1 said:


> Sweet! I'm a big fan of Celebration Day. They really nailed for a bunch of guys in their 60's. How many people can claim to have changed the history of music.


 
 Right on my fellow Grado member.  I hear references to Zeppelin in most of the modern rock I listen to.


----------



## HPiper

markm1 said:


> Right now listening to the concert bonus disc in the remastered Zep I. Wife's out of the house...I'm free to blast full volume on every speaker I own
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Tarrant County Convention Center in Ft. Worth, Tx.


----------



## HPiper

The only Led Zep I don't listen to much is the BBC album(s). It is kind of interesting to go see how some of their music evolved before it was actually released though.


----------



## Oracle

Good night my fellow Grado fans, I'd like to think Kurt would have appreciated the reproduction of sound through Grado.


----------



## jaywillin

and wakie , wakie gradoheads !!
 i had never heard of little feat until college , and a buddy had this album, its been a favorite ever since
  
 
  
 some "good "ol sunday mornin' " tunes


----------



## HPiper

I appreciate the fact that he is playing an SG, not too many top blues guitarists playing those and it is a magnificent guitar.


----------



## bpcans

hpiper said:


> I appreciate the fact that he is playing an SG, not too many top blues guitarists playing those and it is a magnificent guitar.


IMO the SG has always been a super "playable" guitar. The SG has a very biting and treble heavy tone that cuts through and rides above just about any other rock instrument save the Fender Telecaster. Plus they're light, comfortable, and equipped with three double humbucking pick-ups extremely deadly. Which makes me ask myself the question who is the most famous SG wielding rock guitarist of all time?


----------



## elmoe

bpcans said:


> IMO the SG has always been a super "playable" guitar. The SG has a very biting and treble heavy tone that cuts through and rides above just about any other rock instrument save the Fender Telecaster. Plus they're light, comfortable, and equipped with three double humbucking pick-ups extremely deadly. Which makes me ask myself the question who is the most famous SG wielding rock guitarist of all time?


 
  
 Probably Clapton or Angus Young, but there are many others, even Hendrix played an SG sometimes.


----------



## bassboysam

The SG is definitely most associated with Angus and Iommi. I typically prefer the SG than a Les Paul but I'm a bass player and selfish that way. Throw in P90 pickups and the SG will rarely get in my way or the drummer's way for that matter. A les paul with humbuckers can s*** all over a mix very easily in the wrong hands...


----------



## HPiper

bpcans said:


> IMO the SG has always been a super "playable" guitar. The SG has a very biting and treble heavy tone that cuts through and rides above just about any other rock instrument save the Fender Telecaster. Plus they're light, comfortable, and equipped with three double humbucking pick-ups extremely deadly. Which makes me ask myself the question who is the most famous SG wielding rock guitarist of all time?


 

 Well I can tell you when I bought and started playing an SG...right after I saw The Who in concert and Pete was playing one.


----------



## bpcans

hpiper said:


> Well I can tell you when I bought and started playing an SG...right after I saw The Who in concert and Pete was playing one.


Pete who?


----------



## kvtaco17

I'll be the rebel here and say I hate anything with a fat neck... I play mostly Dean's and Jackson's And I require a super thin, fast neck!


----------



## HPiper

bpcans said:


> Pete who?


 

 Pete who? Hehehe...that's funny. Pete Townshend...
 Ah the kids these days


----------



## bpcans

kvtaco17 said:


> I'll be the rebel here and say I hate anything with a fat neck... I play mostly Dean's and Jackson's And I require a super thin, fast neck!


KVT, you've described yourself to a tee. I bet you have a cool Dean Flying-V.*


hpiper said:



			Pete who? Hehehe...that's funny. Pete Townshend...
Ah the kids these days 

Click to expand...

*See what I did there?


----------



## kvtaco17

I have a few v's lol


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Lessee... since this thread started in Dec. 2010, we have had 16,541 posts on the topic of "Grado Fan Club."  That averages to 13 posts a day, or a post every 30 min or so, for 3-1/2 years!
  
 And in my analysis of 2,000 headphone preferences (link in my signature), the Grados of various varieties comprised 110 of those 2,000 comparisons, or about 5.5%.
  
 The types of Grados, in descending order of number of times appearing in a comparison, were:
  

Grado SR8013Grado SR80i13Grado SR225i12Grado RS1i7Grado SR325i7Grado SR60i7Grado RS15Grado SR605Grado GS1000i4Grado PS5004Grado SR325is3Grado 225i2Grado PS10002Grado RS2i2Grado SR125i2Grado 1251Grado 125i1Grado Alessandro MS-11Grado Alessandro MS-21Grado Bushmills  1Grado Bushmills w/ Jumbo Pads1Grado HF11Grado HF21Grado HP10001Grado HP21Grado MS1000 with wood cups1Grado MS2i1Grado PS1 1Grado RS1 Super Vintage1Grado RS-1i (tape modded)1Grado RS1i + PS5001Grado RS21Grado SR125i with L-Cush Tape mod1Grado SR225 1Grado SR3251Grado SR60 modded1Grado SR80i modded1
  
 Note that mods, since they are generally performed to change the sound, are each counted separately, since they would not be part of the headphone as purchased.
  
 Why is there no PS500 appreciation thread?  They make up 4% of the Grados (and 4% of 5% of the headphones in general!)
  
 We now return you to the discussion of fat vs. thick necks (on guitars, or was it on head-fi-er's? I got confused).


----------



## Theogenes

Wow, incredibly interesting research, man! I'll be digging into that shortly .


----------



## TheDreamthinker

ruthieandjohn said:


> Lessee... since this thread started in Dec. 2010, we have had 16,541 posts on the topic of "Grado Fan Club."  That averages to 13 posts a day, or a post every 30 min or so, for 3-1/2 years!
> 
> And in my analysis of 2,000 headphone preferences (link in my signature), the Grados of various varieties comprised 110 of those 2,000 comparisons, or about 5.5%.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Impressive....how did you compile that?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

thedreamthinker said:


> Impressive....how did you compile that?


 

 Here's a quick overview... the details are given here:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/721406/how-we-rank-our-own-headphones-statistics-of-2-000-owner-rankings-compiled#post_10597847
  
 For the above listing, I simply pulled out only the Grado headphones, regardless of model (I have scores that summarize how the user ranked each Grado headphone model among the other headphones that he ranked, but I didn't post them because they are a bit tricky, since each user has a unique set of headphones and so each Grado is being compared to a different set of headphones in each person's list).
  
*SUMMARY:* 
  
 I have compiled an aggregated list of how we rank our own headphones, based on the thread "Rank the Headphones That you Own," ( http://www.head-fi.org/t/109756/rank-the-headphones-that-you-own#post_1284577 ).  Data is based on the most recent 2,000 rankings of that thread, extending approximately one year back.
  
 This list differs from other lists in which a single reviewer compares multiple headphones.  This list aggregates the comparisons of many persons, each with some subset of the full list of headphone models.  It has been often said that the best headphone comparisons are those made by persons owning all headphones being compared:  this analysis attempts to capture these results.
  
 This list is useful for someone considering a new headphone and wishes to know how folks who already have that headphone rank it against some others, with the hope that the inquirer will be familiar with some of the headphones to which it is compared.
  
 To that end, I have:

Computed statistics on the various models and how many times each is ranked;
Developed an aggregated list of where each model falls, on the average, in a rank ordered list.  (Note that this is really not too useful, as each person ranks a given headphone against the others he or she owns, and each person ranking that headphone is ranking it against a different list);
Prepared a master ranking matrix, selecting only those headphones that appear on a ranking 10 or more times (to provide some statistical robustness), allowing each headphone of that population to be compared in ranking to all others (of that population), with indication of how many rankings are reflected for each comparison pair (and therefore with what degree of confidence each ranking has);
Performed some correlation plots that show where having one headphone model increases the likelihood of having certain other headphone models;
Set up the ability to provide, by request on this thread, ranking lists of any of the headphones ranked in the data set (even if they do not appear in the list posted of the most popular headphones... I can still search the database and post each comparison list that shows where that headphone is ranked by folks who own it against their other headphones).


----------



## whirlwind

lcfiner said:


> I’m cross posting this from the Ear+ thread in case anyone wants to read another impression of the Ear+ and RS1i. Also, I just received an SR200 with HP1000 drivers yesterday. Too early for me to write up anything decent but I do like them. They’re less aggressive than the RS1i and have a bit more clearly defined imaging. I’ll write up something later. All thoughts below are with the RS1i
> 
> This is an older model with only one headphone output. My DAC is the Emotiva DC-1 and I have some brief comparisons with the headphone amp built into that unit. I am using stock tubes in the Ear+
> 
> ...


 
 congrats.....you have reached grado nirvana


----------



## huckfinn

Hi,
 Just a question about the "punch hole mod" (in my case it's the 60s):
 Isn't it just possible to do it without opening up the cups? Just simply put a longish needle through the grill and....punch each hole more than once until they are open?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## sinnottj

huckfinn said:


> Hi,
> Just a question about the "punch hole mod" (in my case it's the 60s):
> Isn't it just possible to do it without opening up the cups? Just simply put a longish needle through the grill and....punch each hole more than once until they are open?
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
 I'm sure it's possible, but it would be very risky!
  
 If you push the needle too far, you obviously risk damaging the driver diaphragm. If you do this from outside the cup, going through holes in the the plastic screens, it's going to be hard to see what you're doing, and hard to be sure you aren't pushing the needle too far.
  
 I think if you are going to do this (and so don't care about the warranty) it makes sense to open the cups first. It's very easy to do (search for the 'hairdryer method' - there's loads of advice on the forums).
  
 With the cups open, punching the holes will be mush easier / safer.
  
 You don't need to glue the cups back together, they will hold by friction.


----------



## huckfinn

Thnks for the advice


----------



## potkettleblack

Looks like i spoke too soon.
  
  
 Thanks Grado.


----------



## whirlwind

wow....you are having the worst luck......if everything else is ok,just have them send you some new pads....no charge to you of course.


----------



## fleasbaby

Hehehehe...it's because he said "faggotry"...bad karma...

All silliness aside, I would have had an aneurism by now if I were in your shoes...your persistence is to be admired...


----------



## JoeDoe

Amen to that!


----------



## JoeDoe

PS. Got my hands on a pair of Like New 225i's from AMZ Warehouse for under $100. Using these with the tape mod is just killer for the price.
  
 Oh Grado's how I've missed thee. The past two weeks have been the longest I've gone without Grados since December.


----------



## Oteil

joedoe said:


> PS. Got my hands on a pair of Like New 225i's from AMZ Warehouse for under $100. Using these with the tape mod is just killer for the price.
> 
> Oh Grado's how I've missed thee. The past two weeks have been the longest I've gone without Grados since December.


 
 Glad you are back in the fold.....You know, once you go Grado, you never go back
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Looks like you got a great deal.


----------



## swspiers

joedoe said:


> PS. Got my hands on a pair of Like New 225i's from AMZ Warehouse for under $100. Using these with the tape mod is just killer for the price.
> 
> Oh Grado's how I've missed thee. The past two weeks have been the longest I've gone without Grados since December.


 

 Dang, that's cheap!  They're pretty killer at twice the price, as well.


----------



## hsubox

potkettleblack said:


> I would also like to point out that Grado have the worst quality control of any company I've ever dealt with; and I don't care if this offends any of you. The proof is in the pudding.
> 
> That being said -  these headphones have given me a new love for music. And for that, I owe Grado a great deal.
> 
> Lee.


 
  
 Sorry you've had that experience with your Grados.
  
 That said, I currently own five pairs of Grados, and have had no quality issues with any of them. Again, sorry you've had a poor experience getting a good pair.


----------



## gefski

potkettleblack said:


> Looks like i spoke too soon.
> 
> 
> Thanks Grado.




I have 3 sets of L-cush and they're all pretty cheesy with a variety of blems here and there. But they sound good and are comfortable enough for me.

Aesthetically, they seem fine on a $100 can, but not on a $700 can. Since I have no perfect hi-fi equipment, I just roll with the Grado faults and still spend many hours listening through them.


----------



## jimr101

Potkettleblack I have owned over 20 chevrolet from a 1946 made in 41 but delivered after the war to my 2013 Traverse and 2013 Sonic Turbo. The sonic gets 41 mpg and is more fun than a barrel of monkeys. The 6 speed manual trany is giving me fits. That doesn't mean I'm giving up on Chevy. If I hadn't stuck with them through good and bad timed I don't think they would have finally come up to par with all the foreign made cars but just like grado headphones rock. This little car has a variable double overhead cam to go with the turbo that rocks me just as much as my 1967 chevelle malibu I got for graduation in 1968. I'm always proud to see people stick with hand made craftmanship like Grado's. Just like I'm pulling my hair out dealing with the tranny on the Sonic. I just can't forget 50 years of pure driving pleasure. By the same token I really believe you just had a very rare batch of bad luck like I have never heard of most likely quite rare. But thanks for your persistence and hopefully you can report how much thosePS500E were worth the effort. And in turn someone new will want to try them and discover what I consider the most awesome listening experienc we can give our ears in this wonderful short life. Not many things in this life rate as highly as good music on Grados. Like all the best things in life it's like cars, food, sight, sound, family, love it's not the cost it's how much we are blessed to be able to enjoy them.


----------



## music101

I believe at least a third of all chevys are assembled overseas. Also, even if they are assembled in the U.S., a large percentage of the parts are manufactured overseas.

Chevys are built in the US, Mexico, Canada, South Korea, China, and they buy parts built in Europe, Asia and North America. They are not really American cars as much as they are a mix of US and foreign built parts and US and foreign manufactured cars. Chevy has been heavily subsidized by US taxpayers but continues to increase production offshore (ie jobs go outside of the US). 

The point is, loyalty is not always rewarded. As pot has learned the hard way. Personally, there is no way I purchase a 3rd pair of the same product if the first two have proven defective.


----------



## jimr101

Sorry! Didn't mean to start an import discussion. It's almost as bad as talking religion or politics. All I wanted to do was to compare how Chevy will all there faults and definite short comings that I agree with you and don't care to discuss has truly given me years of unforgettable pure enjoyment no matter what sins they commited to stay afloat. Mostly because diehards like myself felt like sticking by them. How do you measure 50 years of pure pleasure my point would only be. They ARE worth it. And so is the GRADO headphones experience. An experience that to me is as special as being at Woodstock. How do you put a dollar sign on that. I agree if they just didn't sound so good! Or for that matter that little Sonic so much fun to drive.!


----------



## up late

for anyone who's interested - todd of ttvj has posted photos in the grado e series thread of the new larger drivers that grado is using

ps thanks todd - i feel vindicated


----------



## headwhacker

joedoe said:


> PS. Got my hands on a pair of Like New 225i's from AMZ Warehouse for under $100. *Using these with the tape mod is just killer for the price.*
> 
> Oh Grado's how I've missed thee. The past two weeks have been the longest I've gone without Grados since December.




I tried the S, L and G-cush stock , L-cush with tape mod and L-cush with sock mod. For me, with 325e, the L-cush with tape mod sounds the best. Tight, punchy, articulated and well-controlled bass, tamed but still very detailed and sharp (precise) treble and clear mids. 

For SR80i, the L-cush with sock mod brings it much closer to 325e performance. Bass noticeably has more weight , treble doesn't sound plasticky than the stock pads. It is only behind the 325 in terms of slam, grunt and sense of having a fuller sound. But the SR80 for it's price can compete very well with way more expensive headphones.

I heard the RS1e on a stock L-cush pads, it sounded different than 325 but not necessarily better. In fact, 325 sounded more fuller and impactful than RS1e. I wonder how the modded pads can affect the sound on RS1e and higher models.


----------



## stacker45

Wow! that's a big hole you've got there potkettleblack, I guess that what I've heard is true then,  you have to be both, deft AND blind, to work at Grado's quality control, I guess the guide dog missed that one, I hope they'll fire is arse.


----------



## music101

JIm, I think your point is completely relevant, and worth discussing. For me, the "buy American" slogan was and is heavily laced with racism. "Buy American" was a code phrase for "don't let the j--- take over America."

Therefore, you can understand why I put no faith or stock in the "buy american" motto at all. I am certainly interested in grado, but the fact that they are U.S produced plays little or no part in it. 

Pot's been very faithful and all he's gotten for his troubles are 5 straight defective pair of headphones. I would have stopped at the 2nd pair myself, but I can understand why, given the sound quality, if it is as good as the reviews suggest, would lead him to soldier on to find a good pair.


----------



## bassboysam

I couldn't care less where Grados are made. What I do appreciate is the small family business and the handmade aspect of the headphones. Whether that's done in the US, Canada or China doesn't matter.


----------



## Awgd8

Just an FYI Grado fans, I am selling this here. Thanks!

http://www.head-fi.org/t/724551/excellent-condition-alessandro-grado-ms2i-music-series-2-newer-version-2nd-owner


----------



## up late

bassboysam said:


> I couldn't care less where Grados are made. What I do appreciate is the small family business and the handmade aspect of the headphones. Whether that's done in the US, Canada or China doesn't matter.




maybe you have to live outside the us to see grado as an american audio industry treasure. love that this family business has been operating out of the same building in brooklyn for more than 60 years.


----------



## huckfinn

Sorry guys for stepping in with much more ordinary questions but I steamed & opened my sr60i yesterday evening on my way to "liberate" the tiny holes but......how do you get the driver out??
 I searched on the net and looked over and over at my opened up cans but I can't figure out how to actually take the driver out of the round chamber....!!





 any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sinnottj

huckfinn said:


> Sorry guys for stepping in with much more ordinary questions but I steamed & opened my sr60i yesterday evening on my way to "liberate" the tiny holes but......how do you get the driver out??
> I searched on the net and looked over and over at my opened up cans but I can't figure out how to actually take the driver out of the round chamber....!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You don't need to remove the driver to open the holes, just the rear-part of the cup!
  
 If you hold the driver up to the light, you should be able to clearly see the holes in the felt ring at the back of the driver.
  
 You just need to get a ball point pen (a Bic) and *very carefully* poke through the felt directly over one of these holes. Don't push very far, just enough to break the felt. Using a pen is good as it only the metal nib should be able to fit through the hole, stopping you from damaging the driver diaphragm itself.
  
 See the first few posts of this thread for full details:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/560806/sr60-mod-part-ii


----------



## huckfinn

rrrrright!!
 I see...
 but when I look at the photos in the post you mentioned, this one:



  
 On this particular SR60, there was a certain mismatch between the two rear driver cloths.
  
 ..... I can't see the holes at all on my grados, only a "spongy" thing all around the driver.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 do I have to take the sponge off somehow?


----------



## sinnottj

huckfinn said:


> rrrrright!!
> I see...
> but when I look at the photos in the post you mentioned, this one:
> 
> ...


 
  
 hmm ... I'm not sure I've ever seen what you're describing!
  
 Could you take a picture and post it here so we can see what the rear of your SR60i drivers look like?


----------



## huckfinn

Sure!
 I'll have to wait & get home from work.................unfrtunately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 basically, when I open the cans, around the driver there are no holes but a round sponge that "surrounds" the driver....
 I can see the holes through the grill but.........
 I'll post photos tonight, thanks!


----------



## huckfinn

I just did a quick search on the net and saw something similar:
 from here http://www.head-fi.org/t/183338/grado-driver-mod/15

 (The red flesh is obviously related to the dynamat mod, I'm posting this photo just because my sr60i drivers have a similar "sponge" around them and I can't see the tiny holes........)


----------



## sinnottj

huckfinn said:


> I just did a quick search on the net and saw something similar:
> from here http://www.head-fi.org/t/183338/grado-driver-mod/15


 
  
  
 OK, that's normal (ignore the black putty on the metal plate in the centre - that's a different mod!)
  
 The 'sponge' is actually fabric/cloth and it lets some air though the back of the driver. The idea of the hole-punch mod is to increase the airflow, which increases the bass response (like a bass-reflex port in a speaker)
  
 If you hold the driver up to a bright light and look through the driver from the rear side, you will see the light shining through the holes, and these are the places you want to poke your pen through the fabric.
  
 Also - don't be tempted to poke lots of holes, just start with 1 or 2 on each driver and then reassemble the headphones and have a listen. If you want more bass then you can add more holes. It's very hard to cover the holes again once they have ben opened!!


----------



## sinnottj

Here's a good guide on how to do it, with better pictures:
  
 http://www.instructables.com/id/Grado-Headphone-Modification/step2/The-Venting-Mod/
  
 Also, only do this if you are *sure *you want to - it's hard to reverse!!


----------



## huckfinn

ok, thanks again!!
 so... basically I'll have to poke the holes (2 or 3) THROUGH this fabric, right? after holding the driver up to the light....
 ok, that's my job for tonight!


----------



## swspiers

Slow day in Grado-land.
  
 I just got notified that the loaner GS1Ke's are shipped and on their way from TTVJ


----------



## swspiers

It's JULY!
  

  
 If this doesn't rock your Grado's, I don't know what will...


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Slow day in Grado-land.
> 
> I just got notified that the loaner GS1Ke's are shipped and on their way from TTVJ


 

 very cool ! now i have to be patient , which has always been hard for me


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> very cool ! now i have to be patient , which has always been hard for me


 

 LOL!!!
  
 You'll probably buy them, trade them, buy them back, and then sell them again before they get to you


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> You'll probably buy them, trade them, buy them back, and then sell them again before they get to you


 

 moi ???


----------



## potkettleblack

Thanks for the input guys.
  
 watch this space.....


----------



## rovopio

after many years of faithful use, my grado sr60 decided to break in the left channel. i'd like to ask fellow grado users,,, is it normal for this to happen...?

 

so what happen is, all of a sudden, i noticed the left channel has intermittent sound today. sometimes it sounds normal and sometimes there's just no sound. i tried to check out the cables and connector a bit, and i found out that the cable leading up to the left driver, caused this.

 


when i hold the left-side cable backwards to the direction my shoulder it sounds perfectly fine, but when the left cable is position forwards, then the sound disappear. after an hour or so googling... i found from google that the reason for this is because the solder that connecting the left channel cable to the driver is loose or something.


 


1) is it normal for this to happen...?


 


since i dont live in the US and some other reasons, i don't think i'll send the grado to the US to be fixed. i have around ~$100 that i was going to used to buy fiio amp.


 


when i first bought the sr60 i buy it from simple short googling, and because some posters said that sr80 is "brighter / too bright" than sr60. and googling back then tells me that grado sr60 and sr80 is more like an acquired taste than a clear upgrade. somebody can simply like the one or the other (a la hd 600 / hd 650) i hv never listen the sr80 myself.


even after upgrading to a $350 headphone, i found myself coming back to this little grado sr60 because it's just so damn comfortable.


 


Coinciding with the release of E series, i'm thinking im going to bite the bullet and buy a new grado. the problem is, there is no place where i can audition where i live. the question now becomes, do you think i should get grado sr60e or sr80e...?


 


to add more information for you... i'm perfectly fine with the grado sr60 sound.. and even when i use my more expensive headphones, i don't really mind using the grado when i use it for long hours listening session because it's more comfortable to me than an over-ear headphone.


 


although of course the more expensive headphone is quite a major upgrade in sound, when i don't listen to it critically, and go from grado => better headphones, i rarely noticed the difference all that much.


 


when i go from better headphones => grado sr60, only then i realized it's a downgrade. so basically im blessed with ignorance, and this is quite literally my no.1 headphone among those i own.


 


my question is... i'm quite afraid if i go sr80e i will regret it instead of getting another sr60 -(though it's an "e")- that im already familiar with.


is sr80(e) really an upgrade to sr60(e) or is it a different sound where i might like one better than the other...


 


 


any thoughts....?


also... does sr80 needs amp more than sr60 needs amp? because i hv no budget to buy even a portable amp due to some medical bills 

ps: i actually posted this on the E series thread as well a couple days ago, but im posting this here too because the more i google about sr80 needs an amp or not, the more i get differing opinions abt it...


----------



## bassboysam

SR 80 does not need an amp.


----------



## bbophead

Too bad you can't find someone to re-solder the connector.  Seems like it would be a really cheap fix.


----------



## markm1

Ending my day with Marsals.
  
 Onkyo 7030 CDP-LD1+-RS1i.
  
 Lovely night time mellow jazz standards beautiful album.
  
 If you google something like "best jazz headphones", you won't necsarily see Grados or RS1 come up right away. But, I think this is a great jazz rig among many other genres.


----------



## Oteil

Me too


----------



## huckfinn

sinnottj said:


> Here's a good guide on how to do it, with better pictures:
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Grado-Headphone-Modification/step2/The-Venting-Mod/
> 
> Also, only do this if you are *sure *you want to - it's hard to reverse!!


 
 Thanks a lot sinnottj
 I did it and everything's fine!
 Something that puzzles me: when putting the 2 parts of the cup back together there is no guide as to how much you push them into each other or even on how to keep the 2 halves perfectly at a right angle to each other. Which make me ask: if the two halves are at a slight angle to each other so that the tops are "closer" than the bottoms (by little) won't the cans be more comfortable to wear without loss of SQ???
  
 See second picture:


----------



## sinnottj

huckfinn said:


> Thanks a lot sinnottj
> I did it and everything's fine!
> Something that puzzles me: when putting the 2 parts of the cup back together there is no guide as to how much you push them into each other or even on how to keep the 2 halves perfectly at a right angle to each other. Which make me ask: if the two halves are at a slight angle to each other so that the tops are "closer" than the bottoms (by little) won't the cans be more comfortable to wear without loss of SQ???
> 
> See second picture:


 
  
 Good to hear that the mod worked! Do you like the change in sound? How many holes did you open?
  
 I see what you mean about angling the inner sleeve slightly within the outer cup. It can't see how it would affect sound quality, so if it improve the fit, then go fo it!


----------



## huckfinn

Thanks!
 Yes, I like it better. As others have said better sq overall.
 Easy to open once you place the cups inside a colander sitting on top of steming water for less than 10min.
 + I did the felt thing on back of the driver...


----------



## elmoe

Yep the steaming water trick works really well if you're a patient man. Having no heatgun/hair dryer, it's the best method to safely open Grados up. The problem with putting them at an angle like you did above is that it's going to put a strain on the inner cups after awhile. If you really find them uncomfortable you should look into the Beyer pad mod.


----------



## sztibi

Hi! Excuse me,google translator.I can not speak English. Is a Grado sr225i. Seeking to amplifier. I could take these : Cavalli Kan Kumisa III , Gilmore Lite / Dynalo. Which one to buy? Other proposals? Or Grado RA-1 ? Thank you!


----------



## bpcans

sztibi said:


> Hi! Excuse me,google translator.I can not speak English. Is a Grado sr225i. Seeking to amplifier. I could take these : Cavalli Kan Kumisa III , Gilmore Lite / Dynalo. Which one to buy? Other proposals? Or Grado RA-1 ? Thank you!


No RA1! I was warned too. Steal clear my good fellow, there are better options available.


----------



## sztibi

Hi bpcans! Ok! No RA-1.Thank you !


----------



## markm1

bpcans said:


> No RA1! I was warned too. Steal clear my good fellow, there are better options available.


 

 The Little Dot 1+ is popular for Grados. I have the Little Dot and Schiit Asgard-2. They both work well. The LD is not very expensive either. I think it's a good value.


----------



## joseph69

+1 on the Little Dot 1+.


----------



## hsubox

markm1 said:


> The Little Dot 1+ is popular for Grados. I have the Little Dot and Schiit Asgard-2. They both work well. The LD is not very expensive either. I think it's a good value.


 
  
 These are the two amps I have. I can recommend them both, as well!


----------



## sztibi

Hi ! Thank you : Mark and Joseph ! Unfortunately, I live in Hungary.Buy from China difficult,hard. I can not. Little Dot 1+ : like,inexpensive. Somehow try to buy. Excuse me,google translator. Make vomiting friend can ,Cavalli Kan Kumisa III and Dynalo. They are not good? Respects!


----------



## elmoe

sztibi said:


> Hi ! Thank you : Mark and Joseph ! Unfortunately, I live in Hungary.Buy from China difficult,hard. I can not. Little Dot 1+ : like,inexpensive. Somehow try to buy. Excuse me,google translator. Make vomiting friend can ,Cavalli Kan Kumisa III and Dynalo. They are not good? Respects!


 
  
 They are both quite good, but they are DIY (do it yourself) amplifiers. The Dynalo should be able to drive pretty any headphone with ease, it's a very well respected amplifier on head-fi, and a number of members have built one for themselves. Definitely a TOTL amp.
  
 Are you planning to build one yourself? Or are you buying from someone who has made his own? From what I've read, the Dynalo is one of the best solid state amps you can build.


----------



## sztibi

Hi elmoe ! I can not build. My friend is an electrical engineer: he built me. Cavalli Kan Kumisa III : 170 USD, Gilmore Dynalo : 255 USD. Which? Dynalo better. Dynalo more expensive. Cavalli KK synergy Grado sr225i ? Thank You!


----------



## elmoe

Hi, i dont know much about the cavalli but at that price the dynalo is a great deal.


----------



## sztibi

Hi elmoe ! I then did you : Dynalo. Thank you!


----------



## sztibi

Hi elmoe! Bad google translator,sorry.Did you do it : Dynalo.


----------



## sztibi

Bad google translator. I choose: Dynalo.


----------



## joseph69

sztibi said:


> Hi elmoe ! I can not build. My friend is an electrical engineer: he built me. Cavalli Kan Kumisa III : 170 USD, Gilmore Dynalo : 255 USD. Which? Dynalo better. Dynalo more expensive. Cavalli KK synergy Grado sr225i ? Thank You!


 
 Somebody built you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Just kidding, lol!


----------



## sztibi

Will build.Please God.


----------



## elmoe

sztibi said:


> Bad google translator. I choose: Dynalo.


 
  
 Haha, enjoy, it's a great amp, I'm sure you'll be happy.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Try as I might, and wish as I must, I hear NO difference in my Grado PS500s with and without an amp.  More details are here:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/710931/the-fiio-the-grado-the-ipod-and-the-emperors-new-clothes-ipod-touch-5g-fiio-e12-grado-ps500#post_10377039
  
 In short, I used iPod line out, iPod earphone, iTunes compressed files (AAC, 256kB/sec variable bit rate), iTunes lossless files, and CD player with original CD material.
  
 I used the FiiO E12 (Mont Blanc) amp.
  
 (I also could not hear any difference among the iTunes AAC, the iTunes lossless, and the CD player sources).
  
 Can anyone point to a song or set of conditions (e.g., source, type of amp) that accentuate the sound improvement that an amp offers the Grados?  Or is it Grado models other than the PS500 that I have that benefit more from amplification?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## kvtaco17

The E12 isn't much of an amp... Heck even the LD MK1+ makes a difference with the PS500. The MAD Ear HD+ and the Glenn OTL both offer significant improvement VS an entry level amp.


----------



## ferday

ruthieandjohn said:


> Try as I might, and wish as I must, I hear NO difference in my Grado PS500s with and without an amp.  More details are here:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/710931/the-fiio-the-grado-the-ipod-and-the-emperors-new-clothes-ipod-touch-5g-fiio-e12-grado-ps500#post_10377039
> 
> ...




Sounds like you need to visit us in sound science


----------



## barid

kvtaco17 said:


> The E12 isn't much of an amp... Heck even the LD MK1+ makes a difference with the PS500. The MAD Ear HD+ and the Glenn OTL both offer significant improvement VS an entry level amp.


 

  Yeah.  This.   Give them a try on some tubes or something  Had a WA2 up until recently, whether it was the tubes or the high output impedance of the amp there was definitely a difference in sound from solid state offerings I've had.  I won't say better or worse because I think its just a preference thing, but i enjoyed the hp2 with tubes.


----------



## sinnottj

Grado 'e' series now selling from Grado's UK website (http://www.grado.co.uk/)


----------



## elmoe

sinnottj said:


> Grado 'e' series now selling from Grado's UK website (http://www.grado.co.uk/)


 
  
 Wow, what ridiculous prices. 700£ for the RS1e, that's 880 euros or 1200 usd!!! Almost double the US price. At that price might as well just import them from the US and pay taxes:
  
 700USD + ~30% including VAT+customs tax = 910USD (660eur/530£), 300usd less.


----------



## whirlwind

elmoe said:


> sinnottj said:
> 
> 
> > Grado 'e' series now selling from Grado's UK website (http://www.grado.co.uk/)
> ...


 
 Yikes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I would definitely buy then US and pay taxes


----------



## elmoe

whirlwind said:


> Yikes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's what I've always done personally, never bought a pair of Grados from Europe, prices are ridiculous. And it's even cheaper if you buy them used from the US, because if they're shipped by the US postal service and declared as a gift you can usually get away with not paying any customs tax or VAT. This pair of SR325i I have I bought used on Head-Fi for 180USD + 30USD shipping = 210USD (150 euros), no tax, no VAT. On amazon France, they are 260 euros new.
  
 I still don't understand why Europeans bother buying Grados in Europe.


----------



## sinnottj

elmoe said:


> Wow, what ridiculous prices. 700£ for the RS1e, that's 880 euros or 1200 usd!!! Almost double the US price. At that price might as well just import them from the US and pay taxes:
> 
> 700USD + ~30% including VAT+customs tax = 910USD (660eur/530£), 300usd less.


 
  
 Grados have always been very expensive over here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 To be fair to Grado, that's the price they were selling the older models for as well, so no price increase. Also, some of the RRPs have actually come down over the last year or so. The 225i was going for £299 a while back, and some places where asking for £899 for the RS1i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Importing from the USA is hard as Grado regulate their dealers quite strictly. No one is officially allowed to export to the UK (or elsewhere I guess) If you are able to get one imported, I wouldn't be surprised if Grado refuse to honour the warranty.
  
 The only official way to get a 'cheap' Grado is to buy an Alessandro ...


----------



## whirlwind

sinnottj said:


> elmoe said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, what ridiculous prices. 700£ for the RS1e, that's 880 euros or 1200 usd!!! Almost double the US price. At that price might as well just import them from the US and pay taxes:
> ...


 
 So MS-Pro would be a great choice if buying over yonder


----------



## sinnottj

whirlwind said:


> So MS-Pro would be a great choice if buying over yonder


 

 Indeed.
  
 It's something that's tempted me for a while now


----------



## elmoe

sinnottj said:


> Grados have always been very expensive over here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I've never had a problem buying Grados from overseas, which US dealer refused to ship to you?? I've bought from a few in the past with no problem whatsoever. I've never heard of Grado telling their dealers not to ship overseas, and Grado won't refuse to honour warranty, they will just point you to a local Grado dealer. I broke part of my sr325i headband and emailed Grado for a replacement part, they pointed me to a French Grado dealer who sent me the part for free, they even paid shipping, and I bought my Grados used on Head-Fi years ago.
  
 No way am I settling for an Alessandro. I want my original Grado


----------



## sinnottj

elmoe said:


> I've never had a problem buying Grados from overseas, which US dealer refused to ship to you?? I've bought from a few in the past with no problem whatsoever. I've never heard of Grado telling their dealers not to ship overseas, and Grado won't refuse to honour warranty, they will just point you to a local Grado dealer. I broke part of my sr325i headband and emailed Grado for a replacement part, they pointed me to a French Grado dealer who sent me the part for free, they even paid shipping, and I bought my Grados used on Head-Fi years ago.
> 
> No way am I settling for an Alessandro. I want my original Grado


 
  
 Interesting!
  
 I certainly had trouble buying from a few US dealers (also tried Amazon.com) but this was a couple of years ago now. The 4ourears (Grado direct) website says no, but I've just tried the TTVJ website and it looks like I can buy from there.  Maybe they are more relaxed about it than I thought! 
  
 One thing that might be different with the UK though is that we have an 'official' UK-based Grado company, with a Grado.co.uk website (even if it is just a different company operating under the Grado brand) They deal with Grado directly and operate their own network of dealers in the UK (and handle all warranty / repair stuff themselves.)


----------



## elmoe

sinnottj said:


> Interesting!
> 
> I certainly had trouble buying from a few US dealers (also tried Amazon.com) but this was a couple of years ago now. The 4ourears (Grado direct) website says no, but I've just tried the TTVJ website and it looks like I can buy from there.  Maybe they are more relaxed about it than I thought!
> 
> One thing that might be different with the UK though is that we have an 'official' UK-based Grado company, with a Grado.co.uk website (even if it is just a different company operating under the Grado brand) They deal with Grado directly and operate their own network of dealers in the UK (and handle all warranty / repair stuff themselves.)


 
  
 Yeah I guess maybe the restrictions are more severe for the UK than other EU countries. I've just emailed TTVJ about it to see, I haven't bought a new pair of Grados for many years now (I usually just buy them used on Head-Fi). Maybe things have changed.


----------



## sinnottj

elmoe said:


> Yeah I guess maybe the restrictions are more severe for the UK than other EU countries. I've just emailed TTVJ about it to see, I haven't bought a new pair of Grados for many years now (I usually just buy them used on Head-Fi). Maybe things have changed.


 
  
 I'd be interested to hear what he says!
  
 I also tend to buy my Grados used on the forum


----------



## elmoe

sinnottj said:


> I'd be interested to hear what he says!
> 
> I also tend to buy my Grados used on the forum


 
  
 yeah, if TTVJ won't ship to me I will just wait for a used pair of RS1e to pop up on the forums I think.


----------



## huckfinn

I recently received some Grado sr60 from Amazon.fr.
 They have the red "backed" drivers.
 Would they be equivalent to the "e" series?


----------



## sinnottj

huckfinn said:


> I recently received some Grado sr60 from Amazon.fr.
> They have the red "backed" drivers.
> Would they be equivalent to the "e" series?


 

 Yes - that's right, you have the SR60e in disguise!


----------



## huckfinn

Right!
 So....how does it work?
 They ship them to Europe "e" logo-free" or.....?


----------



## markm1

elmoe said:


> Wow, what ridiculous prices. 700£ for the RS1e, that's 880 euros or 1200 usd!!! Almost double the US price. At that price might as well just import them from the US and pay taxes:
> 
> 700USD + ~30% including VAT+customs tax = 910USD (660eur/530£), 300usd less.


 

 Yeah-that's crazy. I love my RS1i. But, I have no interest in mythologizing. They're old school. They look totally retro and their comfort is so so. But, they're a great rock can, etc. Great detail, imaging, forward presentation, yada yada.
  
 But, it's kind of like inheriting a great stereo from your parents that dates back to the 70's. They're vintage and have a great sound, but no digital connectivity.  
  
 Don't get me wrong. An RS1i will be a big part of my listening life for a long time.
  
 I used to have  old Rock Hopper mountain bike from college that I loved. It was fun, fit well and loved riding. But, when the time came, I wanted a Cyclecross bike that cost a lot more. I might still drag it out and my old Rockhopper was great for what it was, but could never function as a road bike.
  
 I don't know if would pay retail for any Grados over the 325. It's not about having the money. It's about their value relative to the marketplace. Coming from the $200 225i, and noting the price of the 325, The RS1i to me feels fees like a $400-500 can at most.
  
 $700 or more gets into ortho territory. Now, if I could get a PS 1000 for $700-sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Too bad you guys in the UK can't get them used from each other.


----------



## Aizura

Check out my wooden SR80i with a headband from a WWII headset that someone dug up in Germany.
 It doesn´t get any more vintage than this!


----------



## sinnottj

huckfinn said:


> Right!
> So....how does it work?
> They ship them to Europe "e" logo-free" or.....?


 
  
 Grado have been secretly selling the 'e' models early for a while now, so that people who bought the older 'i' models just before the newer ones came out wouldn't be disappointed.
  
 See the comment from Grado Labs on this facebook post:
  
 https://www.facebook.com/GradoLabs/photos/a.410013350398.203431.258618660398/10152425798680399/?type=1&comment_id=10152426248555399&offset=0&total_comments=112


----------



## sinnottj

markm1 said:


> Too bad you guys in the UK can't get them used from each other.


 
  
 We can!  I've bought used Grados from guys in the UK and the EU.
  
 I still paid about $600 for a used RS1i, mind


----------



## bpcans

elmoe said:


> Wow, what ridiculous prices. 700£ for the RS1e, that's 880 euros or 1200 usd!!! Almost double the US price. At that price might as well just import them from the US and pay taxes:
> 
> 700USD + ~30% including VAT+customs tax = 910USD (660eur/530£), 300usd less.


As a devout Grado fan I feel for those outside the US who must pay exorbitantly inflated prices. That being said I must confide honestly my opinion that as good as Grado's are they are not the be all and end all in audiophile headphones. To me they're a niche product that expresses one of the most ethereal aspects of this very fun hobby, and that is personal preference. At our recent hp meet here in MPLS, actually it was in St. Louis Park, I got to listen to kvtaco17's Senheiser HD800's through my little WA6. All I can say is that those German engineers are some pretty smart fellows. I'm sure they have some kind of "sound measuring machine" that cost more than John Grado's whole operation. Vat r dose tings called again, lasers and computers? Diatribe over, I sit here with my RS1's on and am thankful that I was born in the greatest country ever! Happy Burthday USA! I have to add a short addendum: the super ultra-nationalism expressed by us Americans on this day is really just crazy over the top.


----------



## elmoe

No doubt, but it's not like the HD800 sells for inflated prices in the US either. In fact not long ago there was a deal on amazon to get it for 900usd new. We in Europe still pay 1000 euros.


----------



## whirlwind

elmoe said:


> No doubt, but it's not like the HD800 sells for inflated prices in the US either. In fact not long ago there was a deal on amazon to get it for 900usd new. We in Europe still pay 1000 euros.


 
 you can find it here in the b/s/t thread for $900-$1000....if you are patient and keep up with the b/s/t thread


----------



## bpcans

elmoe said:


> No doubt, but it's not like the HD800 sells for inflated prices in the US either. In fact not long ago there was a deal on amazon to get it for 900usd new. We in Europe still pay 1000 euros.


I believe that price difference between the US and Europe is because America has a much bigger market. We might not make all the cool **** anymore, but we buy everything!


----------



## elmoe

whirlwind said:


> you can find it here in the b/s/t thread for $900-$1000....if you are patient and keep up with the b/s/t thread


 
  
 Yep, even 750-850usd sometimes. I'm not in the market for one though, first comes an "e" series Grado.
  
  


bpcans said:


> I believe that price difference between the US and Europe is because America has a much bigger market. We might not make all the cool **** anymore, but we buy everything!


 
  
 I don't know about that, we have a pretty big audiophile market in Europe.


----------



## Awgd8

Hello Grado FANS!  Here is a video I just made!    Happy 4TH of July! 
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qp9cZzG31P4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## bpcans

awgd8 said:


> Hello Grado FANS!  Here is a video I just made!    Happy 4TH of July!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qp9cZzG31P4&feature=youtu.be


Nice video sir. I guess you like headphones.


----------



## Awgd8

bpcans said:


> Nice video sir. I guess you like headphones.




Thank you! Just a little bit. Ha ha ha!


----------



## JES

I posted this link in the e-series thread but am putting it here too in case anyone's still afraid to go over there.

http://headfonics.com/2014/06/grado-goes-e-an-interview-with-jonathan-grado/

A very interesting and enlightening interview imo.


----------



## Hapster

Which grado models are circumaural?


----------



## CH23

hapster said:


> Which grado models are circumaural?




Considering you can swap the earpads on all of them (with exception of the igrado, igi, gr8 and gr10) i'd say all of them (with exception of the igrado, igi, gr8 and gr10)


----------



## Hapster

Cool. What pads would I use? I've never thought about getting them before, but now I'm interested.


----------



## joseph69

hapster said:


> Cool. What pads would I use? I've never thought about getting them before, but now I'm interested.


 
 What model Grado do have, and what cushions are on them now?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

kvtaco17 said:


> The E12 isn't much of an amp... Heck even the LD MK1+ makes a difference with the PS500. The MAD Ear HD+ and the Glenn OTL both offer significant improvement VS an entry level amp.




Wonder in which dimension the E 12 falls short? For example, it is spec-ed to put a respectable 880 mW per channel into the 32 ohms of the Grado PS 500. 

I've ordered "much of an amp," the Sennheiser HDVD 800, so I'll see if I hear a difference once it arrives. Thanks!


----------



## Hapster

joseph69 said:


> What model Grado do have, and what cushions are on them now?




Well, nothing at the moment, but I'll be looking into the Sr325e.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ferday said:


> Sounds like you need to visit us in sound science



Thanks... Sure will. Just give me a minute to put on my coat and tie!


----------



## rovopio

guys... i need an advice....

i have grado sr60i for years. maybe around 4 years i think. around a week ago the grado sr60i decided to broke down. sad day.

my grado sr60i left channel broke down. just the cable connector between the left driver really. my temporary solution to it is, when im listening, i push the left cable upwards, and the sound comes out just fine (gets tiring after an hour to hold the cable in place). when i just leave the cable hanging, there's no sound. i'm definitely going to buy a grado replacement now. initially i was set on just buying the sr60 again. 

but then... the more i google the more i read that sr60 and sr80 is "not an upgrade, it's just just different" not so much an upgrade. and the "sweet spot" of prestige series is sr225i. but then there are also opinions that say if a person have the means to get sr80, live a little and get sr80.


i have exactly $165 that i was about to use for buying fiio e17.... i can't save more money than that because my financial situations doesn't allow me to do that for the foreseeable future.
(also, the reason i wanted to buy fiio e17 was because it's the cheapest dac available where i live. since im using a dell laptop, and as some of you know, dell laptop audio is pretty bad (hissing and stuffs). No fiio e10 here in case anybody ask...

so, on the topic... to be honest i totally completely fine with grado sr60 with it's comfies pad. despite many reporting it to be quite uncomfortable. i myself find that the clamping force and the way the comfies just "hang" on my ear to be totally comfortable.

it's even more comfortable than my $300 shure headphone. the shure is several level better for music. now for movies, im still using and appreciate my sr60 more.

i don't really mind buying the sr60e because i have zero problem with this, and even though i own another $300 headphone, i always go back to my sr60i because it's so comfortable for me, to listen to for 10-12 hours session with its comfies pad.


checking out the prices here sr60e is ($90) sr80e is ($110) and sr225e is ($210). $45 is not a stretch from my $165 fiio budget though. 

so... my question to you guys is.... which one should i get with my quite limited budget...?
is the sr225 differences in sound justify the differences in price...?

-----
ps:: the local distributor that sells it doesn't give audition so im relying entirely on you guys comment...


----------



## elmoe

Up to the SR325/i/e, the Grado line is a great value for the money. After that, it's diminishing return, but many still find a PS500, RS1 still worth it.


----------



## joseph69

hapster said:


> Well, nothing at the moment, but I'll be looking into the Sr325e.


 
 Some prefer the (G) cushions on the 325's, but most leave the stock (L) cushions on. 
 It depends on what you like best as far as sound/comfort.


----------



## whirlwind

rovopio said:


> guys... i need an advice....
> 
> i have grado sr60i for years. maybe around 4 years i think. around a week ago the grado sr60i decided to broke down. sad day.
> 
> ...


 
 You may be able to grab a used 225i for the $165 that you have saved up.
  
 I would say the 225e would be worth the step up....but the 60e and 80e would also be great cans at a great value.
  
 You really can not go wrong with any of the three you mention....the sr60...sr80...or sr225


----------



## elmoe

hapster said:


> Well, nothing at the moment, but I'll be looking into the Sr325e.


 
  
 Flat pads are the best on the 325s imo.


----------



## jaywillin

i'd say this is a pretty good way to start a sunday morning


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> i'd say this is a pretty good way to start a sunday morning
> 
> I'd say a very good start. Trying to read the NY Times, watch the start of the British Grand Prix, and listen to BB at the same time. I guess you have to be a woman to do three things at once.


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > i'd say this is a pretty good way to start a sunday morning  [/qoute]I'd say a very good start. Trying to read the NY Times, watch the start of the British Grand Prix, and listen to BB at the same time. I guess you have to be a woman to do three things at once.


 

 or be ADHD, which i am !


----------



## whirlwind

Oh yeah....loving them , Jay.....BB and Ian.....electric flute sounds incredible


----------



## Focker

Wow, now THAT was a performance!! Jethro Tull is one of those bands that has eluded me over the years...not sure why. I need to hear MORE!! 
  
 They seem to have several compilation/best of albums...can anyone recommend the one they feel is best? 
  
 Thanks Jay...what was awesome man


----------



## whirlwind

focker said:


> Wow, now THAT was a performance!! Jethro Tull is one of those bands that has eluded me over the years...not sure why. I need to hear MORE!!
> 
> They seem to have several compilation/best of albums...can anyone recommend the one they feel is best?
> 
> Thanks Jay...what was awesome man


 
 The best of Jethro Tull....original masters....it is very nice, indeed.


----------



## wormsdriver

A little bit from Live Aid before I go to bed...


  


> and of course, it wouldn't be complete without Queen's performance!!!


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> A little bit from Live Aid before I go to bed...




  
 man, queen was on fire at live aid !! nice pick !!


----------



## whirlwind

Yup....gotta just love Brian May


----------



## markm1

Just looking at the 2014 summer guide. RS1, while much loved here, never makes the cut.


----------



## jaywillin

how about a little harp ???
  

  
 and some ivory tickling ??


----------



## wormsdriver

I always make the lousiest picks "before I go to bed", how the hell am I suppose to go to bed after that set!?
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> I always make the lousiest picks "before I go to bed", how the hell am I suppose to go to bed after that set!?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
 Ha ha ha....yeah....what were you thinking   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Might as well stay up awhile now!
  
 I mean....you have those nice pink driver RS1's.....why not enjoy them...right


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> Ha ha ha....yeah....what were you thinking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 YES SIR!!!


----------



## wormsdriver

Oh crap! watching that Live Aid set from Queen got me thinking of an old VHS tape me and my brother bought  in the early 90's of a Queen concert film. Man! I had no idea they had released it in Hi-Def! I'm so happy to check it out again! Gotta LOVE youtube man!

  
 it looks and sounds better than ever!


----------



## whirlwind

i will get to that queen concert....sometime today or tonight....thanks for posting.
  
 damn jay posting that jethro tull , has me listening to some of his flac files right now


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> *i will get to that queen concert....sometime today or tonight.*...thanks for posting.
> 
> damn jay posting that jethro tull , has me listening to some of his flac files right now


 
 Ha! me too! time to shut everything off, cold turkey, or I'll never go to bed!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

awgd8 said:


> Hello Grado FANS!  Here is a video I just made!    Happy 4TH of July!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qp9cZzG31P4&feature=youtu.be


 
 Really great and relaxing for us Grado nuts... what was the red IEM that is shown second in the sequence?  Thanks!


----------



## whirlwind

May I present - The Alan Parsons Project


----------



## bpcans

markm1 said:


> Just looking at the 2014 summer guide. RS1, while much loved here, never makes the cut.


Those who know know.


----------



## markm1

bpcans said:


> Those who know know.


 

 Also always amazed at predominance of high end $2500-3K plus DACS and amps....


----------



## jaywillin

now here a bunch of guitars , chris hicks, the guy in the orange t-shirt is with macon on it, is an old buddy,


----------



## bpcans

markm1 said:


> Also always amazed at predominance of high end $2500-3K plus DACS and amps....


You mean the ones that are also official Head-fi sponsors?


----------



## Awgd8

ruthieandjohn said:


> Really great and relaxing for us Grado nuts... what was the red IEM that is shown second in the sequence?  Thanks!




I'm glad you like it! It is a SkullCandy Titan on sale at BestBuy


----------



## Hapster

How well do grados work for EDM? I see they have very rolled off bass. The ps500 looks like it would work better though.


----------



## whirlwind

What is a Sunday without a little Joe B.....It is nothing I tell ya


----------



## jaywillin

i too am listening to JB, live from nowhere in particular


----------



## whirlwind

One of my favorites, along with Blues Deluxe.
  
 I just love Django - Just Got Paid Today, from live from nowhere in particular


----------



## TheDreamthinker

hapster said:


> How well do grados work for EDM? I see they have very rolled off bass. The ps500 looks like it would work better though.


 
  
 Depends on what you want out of your EDM...
  
 For a lot of bass, look else were.
 For treble (& detail) look here.
  
 I personally enjoy my GRADOs with electronic music, due to their (perceived) speed.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> One of my favorites, along with Blues Deluxe.
> 
> I just love Django - Just Got Paid Today, from live from nowhere in particular


 
  
 yeah, very good !


----------



## markm1

bpcans said:


> You mean the ones that are also official Head-fi sponsors?


 

 Yes, exactly. Just sayin' for the average joe who's putting together a decent system and decides to sped $500-700 on a good DAC, maybe even 1K, I just don't see going out and spending 2.5-3 K


----------



## Focker

thedreamthinker said:


> Depends on what you want out of your EDM...
> 
> For a lot of bass, look else were.
> For treble (& detail) look here.
> ...


 
 I was just listening to DeadMau5's new album on my PS500s this morning...sounded really good


----------



## HPiper

Has anybody gotten a pair of GS1000e's yet? Sure seems to be taking them a while to get those out to the public. They better hurry as the HE-560 is live as of tomorrow and the HE400i coming a month later.


----------



## wormsdriver

Seeing Things...

  
 Fleetwood Mac - I'm So Afraid  

  
 Ha! who remembers these!? ...Music Videos
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pfffff


----------



## whirlwind

^ That would be me, sir ^


----------



## swspiers

hpiper said:


> Has anybody gotten a pair of GS1000e's yet? Sure seems to be taking them a while to get those out to the public. They better hurry as the HE-560 is live as of tomorrow and the HE400i coming a month later.




I get the tour pair on Wednesday.


----------



## bassboysam

Not really Grado related, but I picked up a pair of HE-4s and I really love these headphones. Nothing like the HE-400 i tried. The HE-4 has much sweeter mids, lighter and more comfortable to wear. It doesn't have the bass of the HE-400 or LCD-2. It is a tighter sounding bass but still deep with impact when the music calls for it. Very happy with these and for the price I paid, they are very hard to beat. I think any Grado head would really dig the HE-4. It's like an ortho for Grado lovers.


----------



## bbophead

bassboysam said:


> Not really Grado related, but I picked up a pair of HE-4s and I really love these headphones. Nothing like the HE-400 i tried. The HE-4 has much sweeter mids, lighter and more comfortable to wear. It doesn't have the bass of the HE-400 or LCD-2. It is a tighter sounding bass but still deep with impact when the music calls for it. Very happy with these and for the price I paid, they are very hard to beat. I think any Grado head would really dig the HE-4. It's like an ortho for Grado lovers.


 
 My mileage varied.


----------



## beez

hapster said:


> How well do grados work for EDM? I see they have very rolled off bass. The ps500 looks like it would work better though.




amazing just make sure you get some flats


----------



## JoeDoe

Really enjoying this Schitt stack with tape-modded 225s. Doesn't hurt that the whole setup was put together for under $600...


----------



## bpcans

joedoe said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice rig sir. Great shopping too.


----------



## whirlwind

joedoe said:


> Really enjoying this Schitt stack with tape-modded 225s. Doesn't hurt that the whole setup was put together for under $600...


 
 That set-up would be pretty darn hard to beat for the price......way to go, bargain shopper  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Very nice, indeed.


----------



## huckfinn

A little "post-modding" question: does anyone know how to get rid of the glue residues due to the "steaming" of the cans?
 Some of it is visible even after reinserting the two halves......


----------



## whirlwind

A little mid week pick me up.....gawd...I love being on vacation


----------



## HeatFan12

Nice whirlwind!  Enjoy your vacay!
  
 Was listening to The Wall with the 125e and remembered these solo covers:
  
 Surely there are PF fans in this thread.  Who nails the solo Emily or Juliette?
  
  

  

  
  
  
  
 And for DT and Malmsteen fans, this 15 yr old is amazing (Tina S)


----------



## whirlwind

Wow....all of those young ladies can play!


----------



## swspiers

GS1Ke's are here!


----------



## whirlwind

^ nice ^


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> GS1Ke's are here!


 

 suuuuuuuuuuuuweeeeeeeeeeee ! T i for the t !


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> GS1Ke's are here!


 
 Nice!
 Can't wait to hear what you think, and if you'll be owning them.


----------



## Focker

jaywillin said:


> suuuuuuuuuuuuweeeeeeeeeeee !


 
  
 *hogs come running*


----------



## whirlwind

focker said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > suuuuuuuuuuuuweeeeeeeeeeee !
> ...


----------



## jaywillin

some hippie music !


----------



## whirlwind

Hey Scott....get out of that GS1000e ecstasy.....and report about the sound   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Inquiring minds, want to know....right, Jay.


----------



## swspiers

whirlwind said:


> Hey Scott....get out of that GS1000e ecstasy.....and report about the sound
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I know I know.  But I'm visiting my parents out of town right now.  No GS time for me right now


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Hey Scott....get out of that GS1000e ecstasy.....and report about the sound
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 patience grasshopper !


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Scott....get out of that GS1000e ecstasy.....and report about the sound
> ...


 
  
 You are a good one to talk


----------



## CH23

Pssst guys, anyone looked at eBay recently? 

As a collector, i'd love to have this, but i have no real use for it. I have no mono records anyway.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/171382179153 -posted this literally one hour too late, it ended. Sorry about that...

I wonder how many different versions of the ra-1 there are?


Talking about great music. Lana Del Rey. So so great.
Listening to this with my RS1's. Fantastic.

[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJSk2RySqKg[/VIDEO]


----------



## whirlwind

Well, it is not really an RA-1
  
 The listing said it was similar to an RA-1
  
 I really have no idea how many versions of the amp that their are...I do know there is one than runs on batteries.
  
 I think of them as a large cmoy


----------



## CH23

whirlwind said:


> Well, it is not really an RA-1
> 
> The listing said it was similar to an RA-1
> 
> ...




I use the battery powered one in my main analogue setup (see signature)

It seems to me like it's an enhanced ra-1. I doubt the circuitry uses different parts, but i guess we'll never know


----------



## kvtaco17

RS1i vs RS1e, starts now!


----------



## joseph69

kvtaco17 said:


> RS1i vs RS1e, starts now!


 
 Cool, can't wait to hear!


----------



## kvtaco17

Oh it's on! Starting with the RS1i's (they are a store demo and have been well used)... the RS1e's I've been living with for awhile so I figured reviewing the RS1i separately will be more fair.


----------



## whirlwind

kvtaco17 said:


> RS1i vs RS1e, starts now!


 
 This should be very interesting....can't wait to hear what you think.
  
  
 Well, I will be listening to my RS1i  tonight....a sort of farewell to them , as I have sold them and they will be on their way to Quebec, Canada in the morning.
  
 I needed the money to help fund a dac that I ordered.
  
 It will be the SR225i for my Grado fix for the time being.


----------



## swspiers

whirlwind said:


> This should be very interesting....can't wait to hear what you think.
> 
> 
> Well, I will be listening to my RS1i  tonight....a sort of farewell to them , as I have sold them and they will be on their way to Quebec, Canada in the morning.
> ...


 

 the 225i is not exactly a compromise...


----------



## swspiers

bassboysam said:


> Not really Grado related, but I picked up a pair of HE-4s and I really love these headphones. Nothing like the HE-400 i tried. The HE-4 has much sweeter mids, lighter and more comfortable to wear. It doesn't have the bass of the HE-400 or LCD-2. It is a tighter sounding bass but still deep with impact when the music calls for it. Very happy with these and for the price I paid, they are very hard to beat. I think any Grado head would really dig the HE-4. It's like an ortho for Grado lovers.


 

 With all the new ortho's coming out, I'm reading more about the HE-4 than I have in a while.  They seem to be the RS-2 of the Hifiman lineup.  Great cans, but stuck between other great cans.
  
 Anyway, I am thinking about going with something like these instead of the 560.
  
 How hard are they to drive?


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> bassboysam said:
> 
> 
> > Not really Grado related, but I picked up a pair of HE-4s and I really love these headphones. Nothing like the HE-400 i tried. The HE-4 has much sweeter mids, lighter and more comfortable to wear. It doesn't have the bass of the HE-400 or LCD-2. It is a tighter sounding bass but still deep with impact when the music calls for it. Very happy with these and for the price I paid, they are very hard to beat. I think any Grado head would really dig the HE-4. It's like an ortho for Grado lovers.
> ...


 
 I think this is the can that only has a magnet on one side...pretty sure some people power them with vintage receivers.
  
 Can probably get these for a pretty good deal about now.


----------



## swspiers

whirlwind said:


> I think this is the can that only has a magnet on one side...pretty sure some people power them with vintage receivers.
> 
> Can probably get these for a pretty good deal about now.




Yep. They need a lot of power, which I am trying to avoid


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is the can that only has a magnet on one side...pretty sure some people power them with vintage receivers.
> ...


 
  
 Dont blame you....especially since the newer orthos are not so power hungry.
  
 Seems most of the older ones can use all the power you can throw at them


----------



## swspiers

Then again, I plan on getting a Ragnarok later this year. I will eventually have plenty of power on tap!


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> With all the new ortho's coming out, I'm reading more about the HE-4 than I have in a while.  They seem to be the RS-2 of the Hifiman lineup.  Great cans, but stuck between other great cans.
> 
> Anyway, I am thinking about going with something like these instead of the 560.
> 
> How hard are they to drive?


 

 i had the he-4 briefly, and i didn't like it overall, the treble seemed harsh to me, bass was tight, it was dynamic, i just couldn't get past the treble


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> With all the new ortho's coming out, I'm reading more about the HE-4 than I have in a while.  They seem to be the RS-2 of the Hifiman lineup.  Great cans, but stuck between other great cans.
> 
> Anyway, I am thinking about going with something like these instead of the 560.
> 
> How hard are they to drive?




Well my ipod alone could barely drive them. Had to max the volume and that caused the ipod to distort. The E17 did a good job. The WA6 and LD1+ also didn't have any issues although I had to turn the volume knob to about 3 o'clock. My fiio a1 speaker amp ($70) had no problems with lots of headroom.


----------



## bassboysam

jaywillin said:


> i had the he-4 briefly, and i didn't like it overall, the treble seemed harsh to me, bass was tight, it was dynamic, i just couldn't get past the treble




I read this a lot too. I don't hear it at all. I don't know if it's because i'm not terribly sensitive to treble or because these are a well used pair, 300-400 hours...I haven't done a head to head but they don't seem any brighter than a Grado.


----------



## jaywillin

bassboysam said:


> I read this a lot too. I don't hear it at all. I don't know if it's because i'm not terribly sensitive to treble or because these are a well used pair, 300-400 hours...I haven't done a head to head but they don't seem any brighter than a Grado.


 

 well, to me, and its hard to explain, it wasn't a brightness issue per se, i look at brightness as an overall sound, it was just the treble seemed to break up, where grado's stayed sweet, intact,
 if that makes sense, i liked the 5le much more in this regard, and it does need some juice for sure


----------



## jaywillin

thanks spotify


----------



## whirlwind

^ nice ^
  
 RS1 gonna get a workout tonight!


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> This should be very interesting....can't wait to hear what you think.
> 
> 
> Well, I will be listening to my RS1i  tonight....a sort of farewell to them , as I have sold them and they will be on their way to Quebec, Canada in the morning.
> ...


 
 Are you replacing the RS1i's with…RS1e's?


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > This should be very interesting....can't wait to hear what you think.
> ...


 
  
 No, Joseph.
  
 I bought a dac, so the sale of the RS1i is to help fund my purchase.


----------



## whirlwind

Wow...Randy & CF still getting it on at 69 & 70 years young!


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> No, Joseph.
> 
> I bought a dac, so the sale of the RS1i is to help fund my purchase.


What DAC did you get pray tell?


----------



## whirlwind

PS Audio Nuwave
  
 http://www.psaudio.com/products/nuwave-dac/


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> PS Audio Nuwave
> 
> http://www.psaudio.com/products/nuwave-dac/


Nice!


----------



## swspiers

whirlwind said:


> PS Audio Nuwave
> 
> http://www.psaudio.com/products/nuwave-dac/


 

 Double nice!


----------



## Suisou

jaywillin said:


> i had the he-4 briefly, and i didn't like it overall, the treble seemed harsh to me, bass was tight, it was dynamic, i just couldn't get past the treble




Just picked up the MS1i after listening to the SR-225, how do these compare? My MS1i is quite bright and I'm wondering if I should steer away from them


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> PS Audio Nuwave
> 
> http://www.psaudio.com/products/nuwave-dac/


 
 Very nice!
 Congratulations!
 So no more RS1's at all for now?


----------



## jaywillin

suisou said:


> Just picked up the MS1i after listening to the SR-225, how do these compare? My MS1i is quite bright and I'm wondering if I should steer away from them


 
  
 i may not be the best person to ask, i've had both, and enjoyed both immensely , while i don't find either bright, to me the ms1 was more neutral, a little tamer in the treble


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> PS Audio Nuwave
> 
> http://www.psaudio.com/products/nuwave-dac/


 

 moving a little further uptown !!


----------



## whirlwind

Yeah, a little upgrade.....moved to the other side of the tracks


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > PS Audio Nuwave
> ...


 
 Well, for tonight yet......they will depart first thing in the morning.
  
 Then it will be no more RS1....we will see how I do....I will miss them, for sure, but they were just not getting the head time that they so rightly deserve and I needed the cash for an upgrade.
  
 I will still have an SR225i......who knows....I may own another pair of RS1's someday.
  
 More than likely, I will  .


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Well, for tonight yet......they will depart first thing in the morning.
> 
> Then it will be no more RS1....we will see how I do....I will miss them, for sure, but they were just not getting the head time that they so rightly deserve and I needed the cash for an upgrade.
> 
> ...


 
 Enjoy them tonight, and enjoy your new dac when you receive it.
 I think you'll own an RS again, being how much you liked it with the MAD.


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> PS Audio Nuwave
> 
> http://www.psaudio.com/products/nuwave-dac/


 
 Congrats! that thing looks awesome!
  
 I would love to hear some feedback on your experience with this big DAC upgrade, as I am headed in the same direction (MAD EAR amp + an upgrade in the DAC department also) eventually, but I keep getting sidetracked!


----------



## whirlwind

They are going out in a blaze of glory  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 Gotta love Angus at the 7:20 mark!


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Well, for tonight yet......they will depart first thing in the morning.
> ...


 
 Thanks, Joseph.
  
 Yes, maybe we will cross paths again.......I would welcome it back with open arms!
  


wormsdriver said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > PS Audio Nuwave
> ...


 
 I can leave some feedback on the dac, no problem.
  
 Yeah, it is pretty easy to get side tracked, huh.
  
 i bet those pink driver RS1's are sounding pretty sweet


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> I can leave some feedback on the dac, no problem.
> 
> Yeah, it is pretty easy to get side tracked, huh.
> 
> i bet those pink driver RS1's are sounding pretty sweet


 
 The Rs1 + HeadRoom Desktop Amp/DAC is sounding pretty heavenly atm. So much so that I need to just settle down and enjoy it, but this evil hobby gets me all excited with new, shiny things I get easily sidetracked.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I also picked up a pair PS500 (non e version) and I have a pair of Sr225 with what look to be pink drivers coming in around Monday. Oh and I forgot, I have an old pair of sr80 that are sidelined with a blown out driver and bad cable. Hopefully I remember to ship it out tomorrow to Grado and have them fixed with, what I'm assuming is new red drivers and cable.
  
 EDIT: BTW, great pics so far on tonight's setlist!^^


----------



## whirlwind

Wow...pink driver 225's !
  
 I would assume that, yeah your sr80's will get the red driver treatment , when you send them in.....lets us know if that is the case.
  
  
  
  
  
 A couple more before bed.


----------



## wormsdriver

Here's a double shot of Wings!


----------



## whirlwind

Oh yeah...no use going to bed yet....time ffor some McCartney & Wings


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> Oh yeah...no use going to bed yet....time ffor some McCartney & Wings


 
 haha, sorry buddy


----------



## wormsdriver

I tried to do a side by side comparison between the Rs1 and the ps500, but for my tastes, sorry PS500 you are no match for the Rs1.
  
 I was doing this with the mini setlist whirlwind posted (AC/DC x2 and Pink Floyd) and this is simply what the Rs1 was made for, kick ass rock and roll! Both headphones had me grinning like an idiot, but when it was time for the Rs1, I quite simply find it hard to go back to the Ps500, it sounds much more natural and alive than the ps500. The main focus on the Rs1 gravitates towards the guitars, and with the ps500 I get a bit distracted by the bass. The bass is not overbearing, but it is definitely accentuated and not my preference.


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> I tried to do a side by side comparison between the Rs1 and the ps500, but for my tastes, sorry PS500 you are no match for the Rs1.
> 
> I was doing this with the mini setlist whirlwind posted (AC/DC x2 and Pink Floyd) and this is simply what the Rs1 was made for, kick ass rock and roll! Both headphones had me grinning like an idiot, but when it was time for the Rs1, I quite simply find it hard to go back to the Ps500, it sounds much more natural and alive than the ps500. The main focus on the Rs1 gravitates towards the guitars, and with the ps500 I get a bit distracted by the bass. The bass is not overbearing, but it is definitely accentuated and not my preference.


 
 That is pretty much exactly how I feel about the RS1i...electric guitars are just sonic nirvana. I also can not believe that there is a faster headphone than this!
  
 When I first purchased my RS1, they came in with the same kind of music that they are leaving with...it is only fitting......and they do this kind of music very well


----------



## Focker

I came across some mini lint roller things on Amazon. These little guys work GREAT for Grattle! My 80s seem to always get a little hair on the driver, and sometimes it takes me a few minutes to actually figure out where it is. I ran the roller over the drivers last night and voila! They also did a great job on the velour pads on my T1s. 
  

  
  
 For any of you guys who are susceptible to the Grattle issue, I highly recommend this very convenient solution. 
  
 Now back to regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## whirlwind

^ great idea  ^......thanks for that!


----------



## joseph69

Thats the best/only way to clean the cushions, with the exception of washing them.


----------



## bpcans

focker said:


> I came across some mini lint roller things on Amazon. These little guys work GREAT for Grattle! My 80s seem to always get a little hair on the driver, and sometimes it takes me a few minutes to actually figure out where it is. I ran the roller over the drivers last night and voila! They also did a great job on the velour pads on my T1s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Focker, your a genius!


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> i had the he-4 briefly, and i didn't like it overall, the treble seemed harsh to me, bass was tight, it was dynamic, i just couldn't get past the treble


 
I've been reading some pretty positive reviews lately on the new 400i-I think that's what it's called. I'm guessing somewhat of an improvement from the old HE400-maybe closer to the old 500. Personally,  I'd like to the hear the new 400i and 560 and compare to the LCD-2 fazor.


----------



## markm1

wormsdriver said:


> Here's a double shot of Wings!




I was just listening to Wings-the remastered Wings Over America-I love that album back in the day growing up.  I think the new version sounds pretty good. Jet/Let Me Roll It/Live and Let Die....good stuff!


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> I've been reading some pretty positive reviews lately on the new 400i-I think that's what it's called. I'm guessing somewhat of an improvement from the old HE400-maybe closer to the old 500. Personally,  I'd like to the hear the new 400i and 560 and compare to the LCD-2 fazor.


 

 yeah, i've heard the 400i is supposed to be closer to the he500 too, and the 560 somewhere in between the 500 and the 560


----------



## swspiers

Hey Grado fans, I hate to interrupt the Wings love-fest, but every now and then our Grado's need a work-out, to stay in shape and be healthy and all that.
  
 If you've ever rocked, hard, then give this song a chance.  All the way through, seven minutes of blissful guitar.
  
 This is the mighty: Orange Goblin


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

And for those of us who want to keep it chill, this is my favourite track in any of my Grado Headphones:


----------



## whirlwind

loving[max]sound said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




 I see you made it to the grado thread.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 RS1i's  on their way to you......now the dreaded wait   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You will love them.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

About time too! I already have four active pairs of Grado headphones, and NOW I join this thread


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> I see you made it to the grado thread.
> 
> RS1i's  on their way to you......now the dreaded wait
> 
> You will love them.


+1 You will love them.


----------



## HPiper

Due to an illness in the family I am selling off a great deal of my equipment. I will be posting it Sunday or Monday. If anybody is interested in anything PM me prior. I will update my profile to reflect what I have with an * next to the stuff I am getting rid of.


----------



## bpcans

Wow, I found the Bic pen handwritten serial number on my RS1's.I've been listening to The Average White Band "Soul & the City (Live)" album with the G-cushions on. On this particular recording the extra space between driver and ear hole is really enjoyable. Better instrument separation. My brain is having a easier time picking out individual parts and the crowd noises are more prevalent. It feels weird because you've got foam ear cups all over your face, head, and neck, but they're definitely more comfortable. Just don't look in the mirror when you've got the g-cushions on. Not noticing any dynamic thinness, in fact probably a little more depth to the music because everything isn't so compressed around my ears. I initially turned the WA6 up to 12 but I've since backed it off to 11 as my ears have adjusted. More than with the L-cushions I feel like I'm sitting in the club at the show. Also listening to Billy Childs, Buster Williams, and Carl Allen, a pretty traditional jazz trio, on Billy's studio recorded "Skim Coat" release. I get the sound that first drew me to the GS1000i's.


----------



## bpcans

hpiper said:


> Due to an illness in the family I am selling off a great deal of my equipment. I will be posting it Sunday or Monday. If anybody is interested in anything PM me prior. I will update my profile to reflect what I have with an * next to the stuff I am getting rid of.


Oh man, sorry to hear that HPiper. Thoughts for you and your family sir.


----------



## whirlwind

hpiper said:


> Due to an illness in the family I am selling off a great deal of my equipment. I will be posting it Sunday or Monday. If anybody is interested in anything PM me prior. I will update my profile to reflect what I have with an * next to the stuff I am getting rid of.


 
  Sorry, and I hope it is nothing too bad.
  
 GL with the sale.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> Due to an illness in the family I am selling off a great deal of my equipment. I will be posting it Sunday or Monday. If anybody is interested in anything PM me prior. I will update my profile to reflect what I have with an * next to the stuff I am getting rid of.


 

 very sorry to here, hope it turns out ok !


----------



## hsubox

hpiper said:


> Due to an illness in the family I am selling off a great deal of my equipment. I will be posting it Sunday or Monday. If anybody is interested in anything PM me prior. I will update my profile to reflect what I have with an * next to the stuff I am getting rid of.


 
  
 Sorry to hear that!


----------



## bbophead

hpiper said:


> Due to an illness in the family I am selling off a great deal of my equipment. I will be posting it Sunday or Monday. If anybody is interested in anything PM me prior. I will update my profile to reflect what I have with an * next to the stuff I am getting rid of.


 
 Sorry to read about the illness.  Hoping for the best!


----------



## bbophead

bpcans said:


> Wow, I found the Bic pen handwritten serial number on my RS1's.I've been listening to The Average White Band "Soul & the City (Live)" album with the G-cushions on. On this particular recording the extra space between driver and ear hole is really enjoyable. Better instrument separation. My brain is having a easier time picking out individual parts and the crowd noises are more prevalent. It feels weird because you've got foam ear cups all over your face, head, and neck, but they're definitely more comfortable. Just don't look in the mirror when you've got the g-cushions on. Not noticing any dynamic thinness, in fact probably a little more depth to the music because everything isn't so compressed around my ears. I initially turned the WA6 up to 12 but I've since backed it off to 11 as my ears have adjusted. More than with the L-cushions I feel like I'm sitting in the club at the show. Also listening to Billy Childs, Buster Williams, and Carl Allen, a pretty traditional jazz trio, on Billy's studio recorded "Skim Coat" release. I get the sound that first drew me to the GS1000i's.


 
 I'm such a sucker for G-Cush's.  
  
 Been digging this on the 325i today.  Just received the album.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

What are people's impressions on the PS500 with G-Cush?


----------



## whirlwind

loving[max]sound said:


> What are people's impressions on the PS500 with G-Cush?


 
  I know jay has used this combo....i am sure many more here probably have also.
  
 I would think it would be one of the better cans to put the G cush on....because they have more bass than most Grado....so you should still have adequate bass, plus will get a bigger soundstage.......this is just my thoughts....I have actually never heard the PS500


----------



## LCfiner

PS500 w/ G cush. I’ve done it. Like whirlwind surmised, it does work OK because the PS500 midbass is so meaty. it evens it out a bit. it’s not as thin as, say, 225 or RS1 with the big bowls
  
 buuuut. to my ears, it also made the PS500 just a hair too screechy in the treble. it was borderline so a different DAC/Amp and ears could mean that someone else could find it perfect. but I ended up preferring L cush on the PS500. More presence and it still has a very good soundstage for a Grado.
  
 this was a couple years ago, too so memory may be slightly fuzzy.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

lcfiner said:


> PS500 w/ G cush. I’ve done it. Like whirlwind surmised, it does work OK because the PS500 midbass is so meaty. it evens it out a bit. it’s not as thin as, say, 225 or RS1 with the big bowls
> 
> buuuut. to my ears, it also made the PS500 just a hair too screechy in the treble. it was borderline so a different DAC/Amp and ears could mean that someone else could find it perfect. but I ended up preferring L cush on the PS500. More presence and it still has a very good soundstage for a Grado.
> 
> this was a couple years ago, too so memory may be slightly fuzzy.




Were those PS500s the ones I have in my apartment now?


----------



## LCfiner

I believe so, yes.


----------



## stacker45

If tube headphones existed, they would probably sound like the PS500.
  
 I mean that as a good thing, by the way!


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> Due to an illness in the family I am selling off a great deal of my equipment. I will be posting it Sunday or Monday. If anybody is interested in anything PM me prior. I will update my profile to reflect what I have with an * next to the stuff I am getting rid of.


 
 So sorry to hear this…I hope everything works out for your family/member.


----------



## jaywillin

loving[max]sound said:


> What are people's impressions on the PS500 with G-Cush?


 

 i did prefer the g-cush with the 500, but, i'd occasionally use the L's too
 the g's do lessen the bass a bit, and increase the soundstage , i say use both


----------



## jaywillin

to the wayback machine !!


----------



## jimr101

It would be interesting to find out how much the 50mm drivers improved the bass on the new rs1e's. My preference is the ps1000 as they cover the range better with the right amp. And the ps500 are my choice price wise. I love the finesse of the rs1's but find them lacking in bass for my old ears. So the question is do the new e drivers improved the range of the rs1's.


----------



## CH23

kevin brown said:


> Vikingatheart:  WARNING !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I listened to the SR80’s, and then went out and bought a pair of RS2’s a week later.

Now i'm rocking the PS1000, RS1, and am looking out for some PS500's.

Bad for my wallet, but so good for my ears


----------



## whirlwind

ch23 said:


> kevin brown said:
> 
> 
> > Vikingatheart:  WARNING !!!
> ...


 
 Yeah, that will put a hurting on the wallet.


----------



## bpcans

jimr101 said:


> It would be interesting to find out how much the 50mm drivers improved the bass on the new rs1e's. My preference is the ps1000 as they cover the range better with the right amp. And the ps500 are my choice price wise. I love the finesse of the rs1's but find them lacking in bass for my old ears. So the question is do the new e drivers improved the range of the rs1's.


That will be great to find out about the new RS1e's. Hopefully kvtaco17 is engaged with his do diligence this weekend and the mystery will be revealed. I'm getting up there in birthdays and I prefer a really tight bass line with not a too much punch or overbearing presence because I find it distracts from the subtleties in the music. Just me though.


----------



## bpcans

ch23 said:


> I listened to the SR80’s, and then went out and bought a pair of RS2’s a week later.
> 
> Now i'm rocking the PS1000, RS1, and am looking out for some PS500's.
> 
> Bad for my wallet, but so good for my ears


CH23, what the differences that you can discern between the PS1K's and the RS1's? Do you use each for specific types of music , or just as a change of pace?


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bpcans said:


> That will be great to find out about the new RS1e's. Hopefully kvtaco17 is engaged with his do diligence this weekend and the mystery will be revealed. I'm getting up there in birthdays and I prefer a really tight bass line with not a too much punch or overbearing presence because I find it distracts from the subtleties in the music. Just me though.




True, the PS500 has a very "in your face" bass, nevertheless good sound distribution. But yesterday I found myself having to switch from PS500 to GS1000 when listening to Jose Gonzalez' Veneer album. It simply gave the music significantly way more justice allowing more sounds to break through.


----------



## wormsdriver

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-RS2i-Headphones-excellent-/281383527869  
  
 Errr, anybody see anything wrong with the first picture?


----------



## CH23

wormsdriver said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-RS2i-Headphones-excellent-/281383527869
> 
> Errr, anybody see anything wrong with the first picture? :evil:




"Selling these because they're uncomfortable and don't sound as well as i expected" probably, LOL


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-RS2i-Headphones-excellent-/281383527869
> 
> Errr, anybody see anything wrong with the first picture?


 
 Ha ha....had a small problem putting them back together.
  
 You just need to turn one of your ears around


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

whirlwind said:


> Ha ha....had a small problem putting them back together.
> 
> You just need to turn one of your ears around




Can someone please send that to Jonathan Grado?  Let the facepalmage BEGIN!


----------



## whirlwind

I am going to start my weekend off right!
  

  
  
 The Figg on drums!!!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

wormsdriver said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-RS2i-Headphones-excellent-/281383527869
> 
> Errr, anybody see anything wrong with the first picture? :evil:




In case anyone cares, this guy does not ship to Canada.


----------



## bpcans

Listening to a real gem of an artist this morning. His name is Mark McMillen. He's been playing piano and been Bobby Caldwell's concertmaster for over twenty years. If blue-eyed soul is your cup of tea I definitely recommend you giving him a listen. http://www.markmcmillen.com The album is called "Keenyo" and it sounds fantastic!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

In another thread we coined the term "Grado RedEyes" for the un-marked i models with the red drivers


----------



## CH23

wormsdriver said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-RS2i-Headphones-excellent-/281383527869
> 
> Errr, anybody see anything wrong with the first picture? :evil:




The seller must be lurking this thread, as the picture since been changed XD


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

ch23 said:


> The seller must be lurking this thread, as the picture since been changed XD




Jonathan came down like the hammer of Thor on the seller


----------



## JoeDoe

Woodied vs. Stock 325i 
  
 Let the A/Bing begin!


----------



## jaywillin

^^^^^ keep us posted


----------



## kvtaco17

SO I've spent the last couple days listening to the RS1i exclusively... and there are definitely differences between the RS1e and RS1i.
  
 #whyyougottateaseuslikethat


----------



## joseph69

kvtaco17 said:


> SO I've spent the last couple days listening to the RS1i exclusively... and there are definitely differences between the RS1e and RS1i.
> 
> #whyyougottateaseuslikethat


 
 Tell us…please.


----------



## kvtaco17

joseph69 said:


> Tell us…please.


 
 I need to type up my comparo, and record my video review first... all will be revealed soon!


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Tell us…please.


KV you are a stinker!


----------



## kvtaco17

bpcans said:


> KV you are a stinker!


 
 You're still invited to come over tomorrow if you like and hear for yourself. lol


----------



## joseph69

kvtaco17 said:


> I need to type up my comparo, and record my video review first... all will be revealed soon!


 
 OK, cool, can't wait to hear the differences you hear, and which you prefer.


----------



## kvtaco17

Well the review is mostly written and I was about to record the companion video review when I discovered my GoPro batter was nearly dead... This may be a long night...


----------



## TheThirdFret

Well, I'm a kind of long time lurker, mainly just reading and gaining info about equipment here on the forums, but I decided that today I would actually post! And where better to chime than in the Grado Fan club thread. I got a pair of SR80s ~6 years ago which jumpstarted it all, and from then on I've been battling the cobwebs in my wallet. Following the SR80s have been a pair of 325is, RS2, and the RA1 amp. And some cartridges for a couple turntables. I've had some Sennheisers along the way... but I always go back to the Grados. Just wanted to voice my appreciation!


----------



## kvtaco17

So the time has come to compare the old to the new… RS1i VS RS1e!
 I’ve owned the RS1 classic in the past, I loved it really, but financial obligations and student loans overrode my love of these amazing headphones. Fast forward to today and I have not one but two pairs of these amazing Grado’s in my possession! The RS1i RedEye (early production RS1e with red drivers and RS1i markings) and the now discontinued RS1i, I would have never thought I could be fortunate! The last few days I’ve used the RS1i exclusively, because I feared my ears had grown accustomed to the melodious tone of my new RS1e. My equipment I used in my test is as follows…
 Amps
  
 AudioGD  11.32
 O2
 Glenn OTL
 Modded  Little Dot MK1+
 Schiit Lyr
  
 Dacs
  
 AudioGD 11.32
 ODAC
  
*Blab!?*
  
 All of it run through my PC using mostly FLAC.
  
 Music wise I tend to love anything and everything, though I predominantly listen to rock/metal. I appreciate the subtleties that any pair of Grado’s imparts on the sound of a guitar. The RS1 though represents the pinnacle of the “Grado” sound... the question though is… have they made it better? Or better yet, how could they make it better?
  
*Ergonomics *
  
 The fit and feel of any Grado headphone is polarizing, some hate it… others, like myself have either “Grado ears” or lobes made of steel. The new RS1 does deviate from the standard Grado comfort. With its protruding drivers and out of the box death-grip clamp the RS1e was bearable but far from ideal. A simple bend of the headband, a few hair ties (around the protruding driver, and in the channel the pad mounts to) help keep the pad from overly compressing and shoving the driver into your ear. A simple mod, but necessary to fully appreciate the sonic bliss that awaits.
 Bone stock the old RS1’s are more comfortable… with my above mod and a quick wash of the pads and they are very similar in overall fit and comfort.
  
*Sound*
  
 The RS1 regardless of vintage sounds like an RS1, this includes the new RS1e. Tasty forward mids, sweet treble, and a nice mid bass bump… all key identifiers of any Grado headphone are all here. Just more! The RS1e makes the old RS1i sound a bit nasally and thin. The new 50mm driver is definitely responsible for the added body to the overall sound. On the Plus side the new RS1e is more forgiving of poorly recorded audio, less fatiguing, more transparent, is more detailed and has a slightly wider and deeper soundstage. It’s also more refined and much less shouty… Cymbals are not splashy at all anymore.
 The mids are still typical Grado... but fuller, smoother and more detailed. They somehow retained all of the good and fixed most of the bad
 Bass response is improved, hitting a little harder and reaching a little deeper.
 Now this isn’t all doom and gloom for the old RS1 owners out there, your old can has one little trick it does better than the new kid… Texture, the old can has a better sense of texture on a few tracks, mostly older recordings, this shows up predominantly in electric guitars. BUT again it’s one trick and honestly only happens on occasion when the stars are aligned just right.
 In a nutshell, the new RS1e does a lot of what the old RS1 did, just more of it all.
  
*Closing*
  
 If you’re on the fence about the new RS1e I would say go for it, but with one caveat; make your purchase from an authorized retailer with a good return policy, or better yet get an in home demo! If you’re a current owner of a previous generation RS1 I urge you to check these out, they are simply great headphones that keep most of what you love about the outgoing version, and add a lot to fix the issues that Grado has had since the dawn of time.
  
 There will be more to add after tomorrow's mini meet, addition impressions and discussion... and maybe even some things I've missed.


----------



## elmoe

Sounds like I'd be on the fence with the RS-1e... The reason I kept the SR325i instead of RS-1i was texture especially on guitars. Looks like I'm going to have to audition one to be sure.


----------



## whirlwind

thethirdfret said:


> Well, I'm a kind of long time lurker, mainly just reading and gaining info about equipment here on the forums, but I decided that today I would actually post! And where better to chime than in the Grado Fan club thread. I got a pair of SR80s ~6 years ago which jumpstarted it all, and from then on I've been battling the cobwebs in my wallet. Following the SR80s have been a pair of 325is, RS2, and the RA1 amp. And some cartridges for a couple turntables. I've had some Sennheisers along the way... but I always go back to the Grados. Just wanted to voice my appreciation!


 
 Welcome to the thread....stick around...great bunch of guys here.
  


>


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






kvtaco17 said:


> So the time has come to compare the old to the new… RS1i VS RS1e!
> I’ve owned the RS1 classic in the past, I loved it really, but financial obligations and student loans overrode my love of these amazing headphones. Fast forward to today and I have not one but two pairs of these amazing Grado’s in my possession! The RS1i RedEye (early production RS1e with red drivers and RS1i markings) and the now discontinued RS1i, I would have never thought I could be fortunate! The last few days I’ve used the RS1i exclusively, because I feared my ears had grown accustomed to the melodious tone of my new RS1e. My equipment I used in my test is as follows…
> Amps
> 
> ...


 
  


 Thanks much for the review.
  
 I would love for someone to do a review and a side by side on these two cans with a Mad Ear.....Jay....you listening.
  
 I am just thinking out loud, when i say this....but when i bought my RS1i, some of the things that you mention, were cured after I bought my Mad.
  
 Things like imaging...sound stage and a rounding off of the edgy treble.
  
 I am thinking if everyone buys an RS1e....then they can sell their RS1's for pennies on the dollar....and I can get back in the fold  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 As far as comfort, I too have Grado ears....so....heck the RS1's are some of the most comfortable cans that i have worn.
  
 Nice review, thanks  kvtaco17


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Welcome to the thread....stick around...great bunch of guys here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 i'm like the NSA, i'm always listening


----------



## wormsdriver

kvtaco17, thanks for taking the time to do this write up, much appreciated!
  
  
  
  
 last song before I go to bed:


----------



## LCfiner

That’s a real nice rundown of the RS1e sound vs the RS1i, kvtaco. thanks! your description sounds a little like how my RS1i sounds when I replace bowls with flats. but the flats also collapse the soundstage and make it a bit too thick in the mid bass (although that sound is fun sometimes). seems like Grado might have tweaked the RS1e sound to be smoother and richer while still using bowls. Sounds like a step in the right direction to me.
  
 As one of the few people who’s interested in charts and measurements  - and likes Grados at the same time  - I’m curious to see new measurement data of the new e series. Specifically the RS1e, GS1k and PS1k models to see just what extent the changes are in frequency response and distortion. I’m hoping headroom has revised charts in the next couple months.
  
 side note, I bought a used PS1000 and it’s delivering Monday. I decided to give them another chance now that I own the MAD Ear+. I had thought about going straight to the PS1000e but decided to get a cheaper, used model (good price at $1050 CAD) to see if the treble issues I had with them before were more artifacts of the amp I was using at the time (Burson Soloist).
  
 If the issues are still there (for my ears), I can resell. If they’re not, then I can save up and get a PS1ke next year and enjoy the apparently deeper bass and wider sound staging.
  
 I’ll have impressions of the PS1k and MAD Ear+ combo Monday night or Tuesday.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

lcfiner said:


> That’s a real nice rundown of the RS1e sound vs the RS1i, kvtaco. thanks! your description sounds a little like how my RS1i sounds when I replace bowls with flats. but the flats also collapse the soundstage and make it a bit too thick in the mid bass (although that sound is fun sometimes). seems like Grado might have tweaked the RS1e sound to be smoother and richer while still using bowls. Sounds like a step in the right direction to me.
> 
> As one of the few people who’s interested in charts and measurements  - and likes Grados at the same time  - I’m curious to see new measurement data of the new e series. Specifically the RS1e, GS1k and PS1k models to see just what extent the changes are in frequency response and distortion. I’m hoping headroom has revised charts in the next couple months.
> 
> ...




Nice! Can I come over this week to try out your PS1000 setup?


----------



## JoeDoe

Nice way to wake up.


----------



## jaywillin

lcfiner said:


> That’s a real nice rundown of the RS1e sound vs the RS1i, kvtaco. thanks! your description sounds a little like how my RS1i sounds when I replace bowls with flats. but the flats also collapse the soundstage and make it a bit too thick in the mid bass (although that sound is fun sometimes). seems like Grado might have tweaked the RS1e sound to be smoother and richer while still using bowls. Sounds like a step in the right direction to me.
> 
> As one of the few people who’s interested in charts and measurements  - and likes Grados at the same time  - I’m curious to see new measurement data of the new e series. Specifically the RS1e, GS1k and PS1k models to see just what extent the changes are in frequency response and distortion. I’m hoping headroom has revised charts in the next couple months.
> 
> ...


 

 i had that combo for a brief time, i really enjoyed too


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

kvtaco17 said:


> So the time has come to compare the old to the new… RS1i VS RS1e!
> I’ve owned the RS1 classic in the past, I loved it really, but financial obligations and student loans overrode my love of these amazing headphones. Fast forward to today and I have not one but two pairs of these amazing Grado’s in my possession! The RS1i RedEye (early production RS1e with red drivers and RS1i markings) and the now discontinued RS1i, I would have never thought I could be fortunate! The last few days I’ve used the RS1i exclusively, because I feared my ears had grown accustomed to the melodious tone of my new RS1e. My equipment I used in my test is as follows…
> Amps
> 
> ...




Very awesome and thorough! Thanks kv!


----------



## bpcans

loving[max]sound said:


> Very awesome and thorough! Thanks kv!


+1 Couldn't agree more!


----------



## jaywillin

if you like blues, rock, and jam bands ,check this website out   http://deepjams.net/


----------



## jimr101

Wormsdriver I got a little busy trying to buy a lake house in the white montains in AZ. But thank you so much for that yesterdays brews and tunes in the afternoon haven heard anything like it since Stevie Ray Vaughan. Go figure one more wonderful Freddie King sound out of Texas.
Jay and you can just keep them coming.


----------



## jaywillin

the king !!!


----------



## swspiers

Here is a Sunday night workout for your Grado's.
  
 I know I have posted some fairly heavy stuff in the past, but this one is a departure.  It's still hard-rock, but with a heavy Texas-blues boogie mixed in.  It is also my #1 track for listening for depth in headphone gear.  It is especially 'Grado Friendly'. The band is 'Masters of Reality'.
  
 But enough of my yappin'
 Lets boogie!
  
 
  
 edit: oh man, this is NOT in reference to Jay's post. Total accident!


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Here is a Sunday night workout for your Grado's.
> 
> I know I have posted some fairly heavy stuff in the past, but this one is a departure.  It's still hard-rock, but with a heavy Texas-blues boogie mixed in.  It is also my #1 track for listening for depth in headphone gear.  It is especially 'Grado Friendly'. The band is 'Masters of Reality'.
> 
> ...





 lol, no sweat !
  
 elvis is a guilty pleasure for me !!


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> if you like blues, rock, and jam bands ,check this website out   http://deepjams.net/


 
 Thanks


----------



## potkettleblack

Can anybody tell me about any sibilance the rs1i has? in comparison to maybe the t90's or hd700's.
  
 I found the rs2i way to shrill during vocals etc, and wondered if the rs1i exhibits the same thing. And to what degree.
  
  
 Thanks in advance


----------



## gefski

potkettleblack said:


> Can anybody tell me about any sibilance the rs1i has? in comparison to maybe the t90's or hd700's.
> 
> I found the rs2i way to shrill during vocals etc, and wondered if the rs1i exhibits the same thing. And to what degree.
> 
> ...



T90 has a peaky, edgy high freq sibilance for sure. RS1i does not.

RS1i has a forward (row A vs Row J) up-front upper midrange, especially on some vocal presentations, that could be described as "shrill". Some amps I've tried can make this worse, Woo WA6, properly tubed, backs it off a bit. Not at all shrill, yet retianing all the detail, texture and timbre that Grado lovers love.

System (synergy among all links in the chain) dependent and IMO, of course.


----------



## joseph69

gefski said:


> T90 has a peaky, edgy high freq sibilance for sure. RS1i does not.
> 
> RS1i has a forward (row A vs Row J) up-front upper midrange, especially on some vocal presentations, that could be described as "shrill". Some amps I've tried can make this worse, Woo WA6, properly tubed, backs it off a bit. Not at all shrill, yet retianing all the detail, texture and timbre that Grado lovers love.
> 
> System (synergy among all links in the chain) dependent and IMO, of course.


 
 Totally agree with the RS1i/WA6 with the right tubes make the RS1i's sing!
 My tube preference for the WA6 is the 596 and 6SN7's…it is a gorgeous sound IMO.
 I will be getting the WA6 tomorrow after selling mine and purchasing the 6-SE which does not accept the 6SN7's (but I didn't realize this at the time) so I don't enjoy it at all compared to the WA6/6SN7 combo…and I have tried every tube combo I could with 6-SE and just couldn't achieve that sweet sound that I miss dearly!


----------



## bassboysam

joseph69 said:


> Totally agree with the RS1i/WA6 with the right tubes make the RS1i's sing!
> My tube preference for the WA6 is the 596 and 6SN7's…it is a gorgeous sound IMO.
> I will be getting the WA6 tomorrow after selling mine and purchasing the 6-SE which does not accept the 6SN7's (but I didn't realize this at the time) so I don't enjoy it at all compared to the WA6/6SN7 combo…and I have tried every tube combo I could with 6-SE and just couldn't achieve that sweet sound that I miss dearly!


6SN7s need an adapter correct?


----------



## joseph69

bassboysam said:


> 6SN7s need an adapter correct?


 
 Yes.


----------



## kvtaco17

Just had Luke over and his thoughts mirror mine almost on the RS1i s RS1e... he initially felt the I had a bigger soundstage, but ultimately decided they didn't they just sounded thinner... He mainly thought the new cans had a rounder sound, but retained all the good things about the RS1i, and generally improved its faults.
  
 bpcans you sir are on deck to compare, let me know if your busy next Sunday!


----------



## bpcans

kvtaco17 said:


> Just had Luke over and his thoughts mirror mine almost on the RS1i s RS1e... he initially felt the I had a bigger soundstage, but ultimately decided they didn't they just sounded thinner... He mainly thought the new cans had a rounder sound, but retained all the good things about the RS1i, and generally improved its faults.
> 
> bpcans you sir are on deck to compare, let me know if your busy next Sunday!


Will do KVT.


----------



## whirlwind

gefski said:


> potkettleblack said:
> 
> 
> > Can anybody tell me about any sibilance the rs1i has? in comparison to maybe the t90's or hd700's.
> ...


 
  
  
 Pair it with a nice tube amp...mad or wa6 and you will be golden


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

whirlwind said:


> Pair it with a nice tube amp...mad or wa6 and you will be golden




Oh man, I am really excited to replenish my audio budget to get a tube amp!


----------



## whirlwind

loving[max]sound said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Pair it with a nice tube amp...mad or wa6 and you will be golden
> ...


 
  Well, they pair very nice with tubes......especially those two amps.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

whirlwind said:


> Well, they pair very nice with tubes......especially those two amps.




The RS1is? I bet!


----------



## wormsdriver

Tom Petty and the heartbreakers - Breakdown

Van Morrison - Live At Montreux 1980     great show!
 
  
 Los Lobos - Sabor a Mi


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> Tom Petty and the heartbreakers - Breakdown
> 
> Van Morrison - Live At Montreux 1980     great show!
> 
> ...





 van at montreux  is a great show !


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> van at montreux  is a great show !


 
 It's my first time checking it out! great performance, great band. it got a hold of me from the opening number, just great stuff!
  
 man, ever since I got this last pair of Rs1 i've just been enjoying the heck outta everything. It feels really good to just enjoy the music and performances and not worry about the gear or super high quality of the files!    ...well, I guess it helps having great sounding headphones that do great synergy with your setup.


----------



## hsubox

potkettleblack said:


> Can anybody tell me about any sibilance the rs1i has? in comparison to maybe the t90's or hd700's.
> 
> I found the rs2i way to shrill during vocals etc, and wondered if the rs1i exhibits the same thing. And to what degree.
> 
> ...


 
  
 It also depends on the recording. The RS1i is naturally warm and bright, so if the recording is peaky, the RS1i will reveal that.


----------



## potkettleblack

Thank you.
  
 I'm pretty sensitive to any form of sibilance so I'm unsure.
  
 There's a pair on ebay now that are going for a great (UK) price.


----------



## potkettleblack

Thank you.


----------



## hsubox

potkettleblack said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'm pretty sensitive to any form of sibilance so I'm unsure.
> 
> There's a pair on ebay now that are going for a great (UK) price.


 
  
 That said, you can drive some of that out with some nice, velvety tubes )


----------



## sinnottj

potkettleblack said:


> Can anybody tell me about any sibilance the rs1i has? in comparison to maybe the t90's or hd700's.
> 
> I found the rs2i way to shrill during vocals etc, and wondered if the rs1i exhibits the same thing. And to what degree.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Another perspective: I tried both the RS1i and an older RS2 ('classic' buttoned version) last year, and didn't notice much difference between them in terms of sonic presentation. The RS1i had a touch more bass, perhaps. They both have the 'house' Grado sound though, and I had to strain to tell them apart.
  
 If you found the RS2i 'way too' shrill, my guess is you'll also have issues with the RS1i ...


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

A Monday tune for my Norwegian/Scandinavian friends! Listening to this at the office with the SR80i


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Come on 4:30pm! A hard day's worth of work? I deserve some good music through these headphones!


----------



## bassboysam

My headphone collection keeps getting larger. It's really time to stop 
SR80i
SR225i
SR325is
RS1
HE-4
AD2000X
LCD-2.1
D2000
Fidelio X1 (2 of them)

And an SRH1540 just arrived.


----------



## bpcans

loving[max]sound said:


> Come on 4:30pm! A hard day's worth of work? I deserve some good music through these headphones!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


4:30 will come quicker if your on the "right coast". What are you using for a music source thru the RA1?


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bpcans said:


> 4:30 will come quicker if your on the "right coast". What are you using for a music source thru the RA1?


 
  
 I just have my ThinkPad X201, looking for a decent DAC, but my audiophile budget has been used up for this year


----------



## swspiers

bassboysam said:


> My headphone collection keeps getting larger. It's really time to stop
> SR80i
> SR225i
> SR325is
> ...




Can't wait to read about the 1540!


----------



## LCfiner

The PS1000 is in the house. First impressions from the MAD Ear+ (stock tubes for now. also, DAC is Emotiva DC-1)
  
 It’s beautiful.
  
 I must admit I was nervous when it was on its way that the experience would be closer to my previous time with this headphone (on Soloist) where I found the treble a little too much, but this is not the case in my current setup.
  
 It sound fantastic. and I’m trying out some music that I thought would possibly lay bare any treble harshness. 
  
 1. AC/DC’s "Long way to the top if you wanna rock n roll". around 2 minutes in and for the next 30 seconds or so, then more fun times at 4 minutes in. this can be painful on some headphones I’ve owned.
 2. Camille Saint-Saens "Violin Concerto 1 in A minor”. yeah, big shift from AC/DC, but the violin is occasionally biting and aggressive, but in a good way. The PS1000 doesn’t hit you over the head with it, as I was worried it could.
  
 No issues from either of those, plus my other test tracks of poorly mastered stuff with sibilance. phew! And good stuff sounds really, really good.
  
 The heightened treble (compared to darker headphones) shows itself as increased splashiness with cymbals but there’s no piercing, panful reproduction with them. And other instruments that play in the high frequencies - but not as high as cymbals - sound just great. 
  
 Everything else is exactly how I expected them to be, based on my previous time with them. Wonderfully flat midrange, no glare with female vocals. great details and subtlety with all instruments. Soundstage is much larger than the RS1, of course, but not spread out (or as precise) as the HD800. It’s in the middle and that works best with most of my music.
  
 Bass doesn’t extend like an Audeze down to 20 hz, but is good enough for most music (decent extension down to around 50 Hz) and that big, meaty hump at 100 Hz adds life to a lot of music. I’ll take it, yessir.
  
 Now I’m gonna listen to a bunch of great music till I need to make supper.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

lcfiner said:


> The PS1000 is in the house. First impressions from the MAD Ear+ (stock tubes for now. also, DAC is Emotiva DC-1)
> 
> It’s beautiful.
> 
> ...




Nice! Thank you for an awesome description!


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> Can't wait to read about the 1540!


 
  
  
 Well they are extremely comfortable.  Not quite as comfy as the X1 but very very close.  The ear pads are very nice.  The sound was what I was expecting.  First impression are that they are a little bass heavy, the mids are nice and present without any harshness and slightly rolled off treble.  Similar to the X1, but the X1 has more air and the mids are not as thick.  The 1540s have very thick sounding mids.  I'm curious how they will compare with the D2000s.


----------



## bpcans

loving[max]sound said:


> I just have my ThinkPad X201, looking for a decent DAC, but my audiophile budget has been used up for this year


Thinkpads work just fine. I know we all want a descent DAC, but for right I'm using an Audioquest Dragonfly DAC v1.2 until such time as my sugar bowl magically fills back up. It's USB powered right from your laptop and it has a nice warm rich full sound which for the $150 I paid at WorstBuy really was a great bargain considering all the hours of enjoyment I'm getting out of my hp setup.


----------



## whirlwind

bassboysam said:


> My headphone collection keeps getting larger. It's really time to stop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You need more ears  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


lcfiner said:


> The PS1000 is in the house. First impressions from the MAD Ear+ (stock tubes for now. also, DAC is Emotiva DC-1)
> 
> It’s beautiful.
> 
> ...


 
 Congrats...you have a killer combo ...enjoy.


----------



## bpcans

loving[max]sound said:


> Nice! Thank you for an awesome description!


LCfiner, I'm going to piggyback on what L[M]S said and say thank you for your impressions on your reacquired PS1K's.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bpcans said:


> LCfiner, I'm going to piggyback on what L[M]S said and say thank you for your impressions on your reacquired PS1K's.




Good thing I still have a good back


----------



## LCfiner

thanks.  Yeah, these phones are exceptional.
  
 Darn that Burson Soloist, lol. When I owned it, the thing made both the HD800 and PS1000 sound occasionally irritating (this was back a few years ago). I know others have had good experiences with it and those phones but, for me, it only worked exceptionally well with the LCD3. Otherwise, there was a hint of extra brightness to it that brought those headphones over the edge.
  
 Anyway, more listening and more music. PS1000 rocks out when I want it to - some Sleigh Bells on the modern side and classic, live Who - both sound completely bonkers and punchy, like they should.
  
 There’s still fantastic detail and separation in busy parts of songs, like the last 4 minutes of “a quick one while he's away” where all hell is breaking lose. It’s not all mushed together but has just enough space to define what everyone is doing but without spreading things out too much, either, which might lose that vitality in the song.
  
 On the more quiet end, acoustic performers like Nick Drake and Bahamas are rendered with a lot of emotion, delicacy and richness. This stuff sounds great out of a lot of headphones. it’s just elevated with some Grado magic on the PS1000.
  
 So, it looks like I’ll have to try out the PS1000e before the end of 2015, lol.


----------



## bpcans

loving[max]sound said:


> Good thing I still have a good back


Wait till you get to be my age.


----------



## swspiers

bpcans said:


> Wait till you get to be my age.


 

 OK BP, I gotta ask: how old are you?  I figure I'm one of the oldest on here at the ripe old age of 51...


----------



## swspiers

Okay guys, my Grado workout of the night.  Acoustic Prog from Steven Wilson (Porcupine Tree) and Mikael Aekerfeldt (Opeth) and their band, Storm Corrosion.  The acoustic guitar on this track really highlights the ability of Grado's to present detail!
  

  
 Although, I have to admit that the Alpha Dogs present this song in a manner that competes with my main stereo system.


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> bpcans said:
> 
> 
> > Wait till you get to be my age.
> ...


 
  
 Just turned 56 here.....Buwah!


----------



## bpcans

swspiers said:


> OK BP, I gotta ask: how old are you?  I figure I'm one of the oldest on here at the ripe old age of 51...


I gotta find a Grado thread where there's some young people. For the record I'll be 58 in September. Next it'll be sexagenarians who can't hear an f•••ing thing trying to figure out which pads to put on their vintage "throwback" Grado's while plugging them into 75w McIntosh power amplifiers because they really can't hear a f•••ing thing. Hah? What?


----------



## Theogenes

So... Uh... I'm 32? And I like Grado? 
  
I feel like the Metamucil Mafia is gonna whip their brand new hips around and come after me any second now...


----------



## kvtaco17

Bpcans, I'm 30 lol


----------



## markm1

swspiers said:


> OK BP, I gotta ask: how old are you?  I figure I'm one of the oldest on here at the ripe old age of 51...


 

 Glad I'm not the only aging hard rocker here....49 in a couple of days.
  
 I really like that Storm Corrosion album BTW. Good pick.


----------



## jaywillin

theogenes said:


> So... Uh... I'm 32? And I like Grado?
> 
> I feel like the _*Metamucil Mafia*_ is gonna whip their brand new hips around and come after me any second now...


 
 now that's funny
  
 and just for the record, i'm 50


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> now that's funny
> 
> and just for the record, i'm 50


 

 When I was 20, I couldn't have afforded this stuff!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I traded away my nearly-new 4 month old BELOVED Grado PS 500s for AKG 3003i. IEMs, thinking that the HiFiMAN HE-500 I now have and the Sennheiser HD800s that are ordered but not here yet would take their place. 

But NOPE! I have Withdrawal symptoms. I just KNOW that my next major headphone will be the Grado PS1000e.


----------



## bbophead

Boys, boys, boys.
  
 I expect
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





to turn 75 in October.  I'm still enjoying my 325i and WA6.  I'm not missing much.  (Like my dimmers?)


----------



## JoeDoe

bbophead said:


> Boys, boys, boys.
> 
> I expect
> 
> ...


 
 That's what I'm talking bout! To bring us full circle, you've got a half a century on me (compliments, not jabs) and I'm enjoying my woodied 325s through my Schitt A2/Bifrost as we speak.


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> That's what I'm talking bout! To bring us full circle, you've got a half a century on me (compliments, not jabs) and I'm enjoying my woodied 325s through my Schitt A2/Bifrost as we speak.


 

 so, you gonna hang on to the gear you have now ?


----------



## ferday

markm1 said:


> When I was 20, I couldn't have afforded this stuff!




I could've afforded anything I wanted, looking back at how much beer and girls cost my 20's


----------



## jaywillin

ferday said:


> I could've afforded anything I wanted, looking back at how much beer and girls cost my 20's


 

 +1 !


----------



## JoeDoe

jaywillin said:


> so, you gonna hang on to the gear you have now ?




Some of it. I'm trying to pare down but no bites on my consolidation sale yet.


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Some of it. I'm trying to pare down but no bites on my consolidation sale yet.


 

 i'm downsizing myself here, i get antsy when i have more than one item up for sale.
 i want to get at least one more headphone, i don't have a grado, i need to fix that
 sooner rather than later !


----------



## joseph69

Received the WA6/6SN7 adapters this morning!
 This afternoon I packed the 6-SE with all original content from Woo + a NOS Mullard GZ34 and NOS GE 6FD7's/NOS Syvania 6DR7's.
 Afterwards I unpacked my WA6 and put the wood side panels/tube plate/aluminum bezels, and this time took off the aluminum transformer cover and just used the wood cover for a lower/sleeker look…then popped in the 596/NOS 1962 6SN7WGTA's and have been burning-in/[size=x-small]listening with the RS1i's for about 4hrs, and I'm so glad to have my old set-up back[/size]…[size=x-small]just can't wait to pass the 200hr mark for it too really shine like my previous one.[/size]
  
 [size=x-small]I will be listing my less than 2 month old 6-SE in 10/10 condition with about 60-80hrs on it, and the tubes mentioned above which all have about 30-40hrs on them, on the F/S Forum for a few days…if I don't get any replies I will put it up for bids on eBay. If anyone is interested before it goes to eBay, send me a PM. Here are some photos.[/size]


----------



## wormsdriver

Ahhh, finally! I get to sit down and relax, catch up on the Grado thread, and listen to some music. I got lucky earlier and caught the UPS guy right in time, I received a pair of SR225 with pink drivers, which I'm barely getting a chance to hear right now. I haven't owned a pair of 225's in a looong time, so I really don't remember what they sounded like. First impressions are very positive, guitar and vocal are a bit upfront...
  
  
 Anyhow, here's something for the young and the restless crowd:
 
  
 And to all the gang in the _Metamucil Mafia!  (haha, good one _*Theogenes*!)

  
 me? I'm 37 going on 50!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ...Hah!? Whaa!!?


----------



## joseph69

Thank you very much! And for the good luck!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ahhh, finally! I get to sit down and relax, catch up on the Grado thread, and listen to some music. I got lucky earlier and caught the UPS guy right in time, I received a pair of SR225 with pink drivers, which I'm barely getting a chance to hear right now. I haven't owned a pair of 225's in a looong time, so I really don't remember what they sounded like. First impressions are very positive, guitar and vocal are a bit upfront...


 Congratulations on you 225's…sit down, relax, and enjoy them!


----------



## bpcans

kvtaco17 said:


> Bpcans, I'm 30 lol


Dude, you could pass for 19.


----------



## Claritas

Since we're on the subject of age, I'll tell this story.

I was at a meet, and I wondered out loud how surprised I was that no one brought any Grados. I got some _strange_ looks.

One guy who seemed a little over-proud of his Hifimans sniffed at me, "That's for kids. It's a good starter can but not, um, hi-fi." His "um, hi-fi" came out in a tone of genuine ennui.

I just locked eyes with him and said, "Are you kidding? They sound _terrific_. I didn't have them when I was a kid--I _wish_ I'd had them when I was a kid--I guess they must be my mid-life crisis cans."


----------



## whirlwind

theogenes said:


> So... Uh... I'm 32? And I like Grado?
> 
> I feel like the Metamucil Mafia is gonna whip their brand new hips around and come after me any second now...


 
 This made my side hurt!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


bbophead said:


> Boys, boys, boys.
> 
> I expect
> 
> ...


 
 That is awesome....I hope to follow your path, sir


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

theogenes said:


> So... Uh... I'm 32? And I like Grado?
> 
> I feel like the Metamucil Mafia is gonna whip their brand new hips around and come after me any second now...




They will probably come after me first, I am 25


----------



## kvtaco17

I only could pass for 19 because I'm Chinese... Magic genes my people have...


----------



## wormsdriver

I got to use the Sr225 pinks for a couple hours last night, very good for their price point, but I've been spoiled by my Rs1, so I'm not sure if I'll keep 'em since they might end up not getting much use.
  
 In the mean time, my Ps500 are going on the chopping block soon, pm me if interested. **Special Grado Fan Club discount!** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 U.S. only please


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

wormsdriver said:


> I got to use the Sr225 pinks for a couple hours last night, very good for their price point, but I've been spoiled by my Rs1, so I'm not sure if I'll keep 'em since they might end up not getting much use.
> 
> In the mean time, my Ps500 are going on the chopping block soon, pm me if interested. **Special Grado Fan Club discount!**   U.S. only please




Lol! At the fine print at the end of your post


----------



## Theogenes

claritas said:


> Since we're on the subject of age, I'll tell this story.
> 
> I was at a meet, and I wondered out loud how surprised I was that no one brought any Grados. I got some _strange_ looks.
> 
> ...


 
  
 For a while, based solely on the things I'd read (not any actual experience), I thought Grados were kind of laughably old-school, poor performing, screechy headphones for nostalgic people who didn't know good sound. Then I heard some... And realized just how massively some people's tastes differ from mine. For example, I love and respect Tyll to the ends of the earth (couldn't have a better spokesperson for the hobby IMO), but his dislike of Grado (and treble in general, unless it's on a Sennheiser) subtlely steers potential fans to other brands. JMO, of course.


----------



## jaywillin

theogenes said:


> For a while, based solely on the things I'd read (not any actual experience), I thought Grados were kind of laughably old-school, poor performing, screechy headphones for nostalgic people who didn't know good sound. Then I heard some... And realized just how massively some people's tastes differ from mine. For example, I love and respect Tyll to the ends of the earth (couldn't have a better spokesperson for the hobby IMO), but his dislike of Grado (and treble in general, unless it's on a Sennheiser) subtlely steers potential fans to other brands. JMO, of course.


 

 you know we all listen to the "professional reviewer"  too much from time to time, i know i have
 but just like all of us "regular" guys, we have different likes and dislikes, so if i'm curious about a piece of kit, i'll get it, and go by what MY ears say
 not a reviewer


----------



## joseph69

I received the WA6 yesterday, unpacked it, put the wood side panels/tube plate/bezels and transformer cover…but this time I took off the aluminum transformer cover and just put the wood cover on the transformer for a lower/sleeker look…popped in the 596/NOS Sylvania 1962 6SN7WGTA's and burned-in/listened with the RS1i's for 4hrs last night! Feels great to have my old set-up back…just have to wait for the amp to pass the 200hr mark for that pure bliss sound that I had/love.


----------



## LCfiner

Well, I was checking out reviews recently for the PS1000, GS1000 and RS1. and practically every single professional review from a magazine or website was ridiculously positive. To the point where all but one or two of them would even mention a flaw of these headphones.
  
 if anything, the pro reviews I've seen of Grados tend to be much more positive than the impressions here on head-fi across the wide range of listeners. And some folks here _really _don' like 'em, lol. Grado dislike (for sound or tech or whatever) is more of a head-fi thing than a professional reviewer thing, imo.
  
 Tyll's taste definitely skews more toward darker phones (to the point where I disagree with a lot of his lower cost headphone recommendations) but what I like about his site is that the measurements (yup, I like these) help the reader define what the reviewer considers to be a good frequency response or clean bass or whatnot. So it gives the reader more information to get a better idea if their tastes line up with the reviewer's taste.


----------



## Justin_Time

bpcans said:


> I gotta find a Grado thread where there's some young people. For the record I'll be 58 in September. Next it'll be sexagenarians who can't hear an f•••ing thing trying to figure out which pads to put on their vintage "throwback" Grado's while plugging them into 75w McIntosh power amplifiers because they really can't hear a f•••ing thing. Hah? What?




I think sensitivity to the trebles on the Grado PS1000 has as much to do with associated components as with age. The treble hump on these cans, based on the sound of instruments I hear (not measurements) like violin overtones and sibilance, is around 7 to 10 KHz. It does not take a dog to hear that. There is not much response from the Grado PS1000 above 10KHz (cymbals).

I am 65 and, with most amps under $1,000 I tried, my PS1000 sounded like a bunch of screeching banshees. But with the MAD Ear+ HD (and a few top-notch but rather pricey amps), the sound was pure bliss, smooth midrange, excellent center image, well-articulated details and large sound stage (second only to the HD800). The Grado PS1000 sound wonderful with classical music (not with pipe organ or tympani though as the PS1000 has nothing below 50Hz) and also excel with Jazz and vocal. It is with rock, however, that the big hump around 70 to 100Hz comes into play for a most satisfying bass punch. The LCD2/3 bass, while deeper and weightier, sounds slow like a ponderous elephant in comparison.

Joseph Grado (or was it his son?) was on to something when he developed the U-shaped voicing for the Grado PS and GS series. It is far from neutral, but with the right associated components (ultra clean or rolled off trebles; well- controlled bass), the sound is so musical and even addicting. It should not have worked, but WORK IT DOES!!!

I have had just about all headphones in the past 10 years (except for a few costing over $10,000) and I can tell you no cans can do what the Grado does. When it is bad, it is so, so bad--sorry Donna Summers--but when it is right, it sounds just like the real thing. I have never been able to explain this.


----------



## jimr101

Justin_Time couldn't agree with you more. Went to the McIntosh authorized dealer in Chandler AZ and the only headphones he carried were the Grados because as they put it they are the only neutral enough headphones to reproduce the virtues of his high end sound system. By the way age is a qualification in my book for recognizing good sound. I'm 63 and almost made it to Woodstock when they shut the freeway down. And at 20 I had more in my sound system than my car. McIntosh preamp Pionner sx1010 amp and Altec Lansing 4ohms with KLH 8ohm speakers and a Dual turntable and the chicks dug what we used to call HIFI. I might not hear as well as I used to but having heard the real sound I can still recognize it when I hear it! And I can also recognize that there is a bunch of young one out there that are definitely getting it.


----------



## Justin_Time

jimr101 said:


> Justin_Time couldn't agree with you more. Went to the McIntosh authorized dealer in Chandler AZ and the only headphones he carried were the Grados because as they put it they are the only neutral enough headphones to reproduce the virtues of his high end sound system. By the way age is a qualification in my book for recognizing good sound. I'm 63 and almost made it to Woodstock when they shut the freeway down. And at 20 I had more in my sound system than my car. McIntosh preamp Pionner sx1010 amp and Altec Lansing 4ohms with KLH 8ohm speakers and a Dual turntable and the chicks dug what we used to call HIFI. I might not hear as well as I used to but having heard the real sound I can still recognize it when I hear it! And I can also recognize that there is a bunch of young one out there that are definitely getting it.



 


 I can hear sibilance in this range just fine--perhaps because I attended only one live concert by the Ramones--the runaways opened for them! Talking about visual bliss--and one live performance by Kiss. So I escaped the errors of my youth my my hearing relativelyintact. 

The PS1000 started to roll off precipitously around 10KHz and there is virtually nothing beyond that (down tens of dBs). It does not take canine ears to hear 10KHz and below


----------



## bpcans

Jimr101, I don't know if it's age, but I agree with you that one has to know, or at least have the familiarity, with the true timbre of certain instruments in a live performance situation. I've been listening to music and attending live shows since before I could even walk and talk. I'd rather have sonic accuracy as opposed to bass slam and highly coloured mids and treble in my headphones.


----------



## bbophead

"Pro" reviews tend to be mostly positive because magazines hardly ever print negative reviews of anything.  I think Tyll is very honest in his evaluations, I just don't happen to agree with his tastes.  Therefore, I pay very little attention to what he writes.  Perhaps _technically _he is spot on but my personal likes and dislikes are what count for me.
  
 Sorry for this obvious post.  I guess I felt a need.


----------



## CH23

To me, high fidelity comes 2nd, feeling comes first.

Reason i bought grados was because the music feels right, alive even.
Then you go up the line, from an RS80 to a PS1000, and you go through a few amps/sources/DACs till you find something that feels and sounds great. I doubt that's really age related though. 

I do believe i'm one of the youngest persons in this fan club, at age 23...


----------



## bbophead

It would not surprise me if there were pre-teens on this site.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

ch23 said:


> To me, high fidelity comes 2nd, feeling comes first.
> 
> Reason i bought grados was because the music feels right, alive even.
> Then you go up the line, from an RS80 to a PS1000, and you go through a few amps/sources/DACs till you find something that feels and sounds great. I doubt that's really age related though.
> ...


 
  
 I got my first pair of Grado headphones at 20. I discovered them when I was working at the University of Waterloo's Radio Station.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bbophead said:


> "Pro" reviews tend to be mostly positive because magazines hardly ever print negative reviews of anything.  I think Tyll is very honest in his evaluations, I just don't happen to agree with his tastes.  Therefore, I pay very little attention to what he writes.  Perhaps _technically _he is spot on but my personal likes and dislikes are what count for me.
> 
> Sorry for this obvious post.  I guess I felt a need.


 
  
 Magazines always write negative reviews! Wait, no, that statement applies only to BGR when they review a BlackBerry device...


----------



## hsubox

kvtaco17 said:


> Bpcans, I'm 30 lol


 
 I'm 30 as well!


----------



## jaywillin

ch23 said:


> To me, *high fidelity comes 2nd, feeling comes first.*
> 
> Reason i bought grados was because the music feels right, alive even.
> Then you go up the line, from an RS80 to a PS1000, and you go through a few amps/sources/DACs till you find something that feels and sounds great. I doubt that's really age related though.
> ...


 
 wise words from such a young person !!
  
 seriously , i feel the exact same way and i'm old !


----------



## bpcans

hsubox said:


> I'm 30 as well!


That's pretty cool hsubox! I can barely remember thirty, maybe it's because some damage was done. We got twenty something's and twenty nothings. Septuagenarian are in the house, but we seem to be lacking those hard working forty year olds. Stand up and be recognised forty something's.


----------



## JES

bpcans said:


> That's pretty cool hsubox! I can barely remember thirty, maybe it's because some damage was done. We got twenty something's and twenty nothings. Septuagenarian are in the house, but we seem to be lacking those hard working forty year olds. Stand up and be recognised forty something's.




44. A Grado listener for over a decade.


----------



## xaval

45 here. I have no unmodded Grado anymore though


----------



## bpcans

jes said:


> 44. A Grado listener for over a decade.


*


xaval said:



			45 here. I have no unmodded Grado anymore though h34r:
		
Click to expand...

*Geez, young people. Whataya gonna do?


----------



## markm1

justin_time said:


> jimr101 said:
> 
> 
> > Justin_Time couldn't agree with you more. Went to the McIntosh authorized dealer in Chandler AZ and the only headphones he carried were the Grados because as they put it they are the only neutral enough headphones to reproduce the virtues of his high end sound system. By the way age is a qualification in my book for recognizing good sound. I'm 63 and almost made it to Woodstock when they shut the freeway down. And at 20 I had more in my sound system than my car. McIntosh preamp Pionner sx1010 amp and Altec Lansing 4ohms with KLH 8ohm speakers and a Dual turntable and the chicks dug what we used to call HIFI. I might not hear as well as I used to but having heard the real sound I can still recognize it when I hear it! And I can also recognize that there is a bunch of young one out there that are definitely getting it.
> ...


 
 I noticed this article on Pitchfork. .....the last original member of the Ramones passed away last week. They were such a seminal band. For a "metalhead" in the 80's (I've evolved since then, but still love heavy music as well as just about everything else), the Ramones were the first punk band that made me sit up and pay attention.
  
 Kind of a bummer.
  
http://pitchfork.com/features/afterword/9456-ramones/


----------



## markm1

I've noticed a lot musicians say the RS1i and other Grados most accurately replicate the sound of live music.


----------



## xaval

Musicians are the last few who can still know how an actual instrument sounds. Musicians are a dying breed being replaced by garage band dubstep insta geniuses. 
  
 This concludes my rant of the day


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

markm1 said:


> I've noticed a lot musicians say the RS1i and other Grados most accurately replicate the sound of live music.


 
  
 I am at the office listening to Madredeus & Flemish Radio Orchestra [Live] (FLAC) with my SR80is, and it sounds absolutely great!


----------



## xaval

loving[max]sound said:


> I am at the office listening to *Madredeus* & Flemish Radio Orchestra [Live] (FLAC) with my SR80is, and it sounds absolutely great!


 
 Teresa Salgueiro - the voice of an angel


----------



## bpcans

xaval said:


> Teresa Salgueiro - the voice of an angel


Do I need to look at her discography?


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

xaval said:


> Teresa Salgueiro - the voice of an angel


 
  
 Oh my goodness totally! And she puts no effort to hit all those notes, absolutely fantastic music!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bpcans said:


> Do I need to look at her discography?


 
  
 Yes, but look with your ears.


----------



## swspiers

Hi all!
  
 Just a quick update on the GS1Ke's.  I got a replacement set today, as the first set had a faulty driver- taken care of by TTVJ and Grado very promptly.
  
 The first thing I hear on the new set is a very low-level distortion.  Very deep in the track, but there.  The 225i's could not detect it, and I could not hear it on the Alpha Dogs unless I turned up the volume on a bass-heavy track.  At first I thought it was another defective GS.
  
 It turns out that the digital coax going from my Oppo into the Bifrost Uber was barely in place going into the Bifrost.  I can only guess how long it's been like that, but the GS's revealed it immediately, and at very low volume:  65 dB, or conversation level.
  
 In short, these are absolutely the most revealing transducers I have ever heard. Whether I like them or not, buy them or not, these cans are no joke.


----------



## xaval

bpcans said:


> Do I need to look at her discography?


 
 Madredeus is a mix of classical, portuguese traditional with a pinch of pop. They have a vast discography and quite eclectic sounding. Her singing is to die for, as well as the musicians who are very skilled - not pop chart / MTV material lol


----------



## bpcans

loving[max]sound said:


> Yes, but look with your ears.


What are saying, is there something about her appearance I should know about?


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bpcans said:


> What are saying, is there something about her appearance I should know about?


 
  
 Nothing about appearance, but just listen to this track


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

And now I am listening to this, just got the album FLAC. This! is music my friends!


----------



## ThePianoMan

xaval said:


> Musicians are the last few who can still know how an actual instrument sounds. Musicians are a dying breed being replaced by garage band dubstep insta geniuses.
> 
> This concludes my rant of the day :blink:




I don't think that's true actually, there's plenty if good 'uns out there! I'm only 19 and I'm attending a conservatory and negotiating a deal with a record label, etc. the digital tools of recording have gotten easier and more powerful than ever. As artists we can really have a ton of freedom to do some real cool stuff. By the same token the "crap" that's always been there is easier to make and more accessible than ever (thank the Internet) 
IMO if people are making music and it makes them happy, and if it makes them money because others enjoy it even if it's goofy (some music is meant to be laughed at, or along with) then even better! It doesn't mean I have to pay attention or listen to it. 

Musical standards I think have become more polarized (some people like Janelle Monae, Kimbra, Cecil Mclotin Salvant, etc) are conservatory trained and super skilled. Many (Mumford and some, imagine dragons, etc) aren't but are catchy, etc. who's music will last? I dunno. But I know what I prefer to listen to. I would argue that untrained virtuosos are rarer than before because of the nature of the industry but they still exist (Charlie Winston, Nick Waterhouse, Melody Gardot, etc) 
That's just my two cents on it. The main danger I see is not lowering of standards, but new models of consuming music. Napster cut the recording business from a 10 billion to a 2 billion dollar business. And then you have to consider inflation as sales fall. There will always be touring groups, but you have to get popular to make money touring. If the music industry doesn't make high-fidelity profitable, we may see superstar groups and artists (Katy perry, justin bieber, Taylor swift, etc) churning out hits at set intervals, while some other groups are signed for the older crowd, and a lot of other stuff joins classical and jazz as audiophile-exclusive records with niche appeal. That's dramatic of course, but it is interesting to see where things are headed.

On the idea that musicians "know" real sound I have this to say: no amount of measurements or charts will ever tell you the tonality of a speaker. Measurements are important and helpful, but one thing never touched on is tonal tuning. Is the headphone slightly sharp? Is it pitched flat? Does it play an A at 440khz or 444, or 438? Most headphones that are warm sounding and super popular are slightly sharp, and for that reason, no good for mastering, monitoring, etc. a good musician will notice that the can sounds out of tune. Just throwing that out there, because it's not often mentioned. (I own Grados for the record. Tonality is spectacularly accurate, partly because they're tuned by ear, even though they're not as technical or "neutral" as other cans. For example: B&W makes great speakers, but they sound cold and sterile to me. I took a tuner and measure some test tones on an 801 nautilus, and it was about an eight step sharp. No thank you)

Just my take on it, sorry for the long post.

Happy Listening


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

xaval said:


> Musicians are the last few who can still know how an actual instrument sounds. Musicians are a dying breed being replaced by garage band dubstep insta geniuses.
> 
> This concludes my rant of the day


 
  
 I agree, and disagree. Simply, people who play a musical instrument have a skill that computer/virtual synthesizer producers lack, and visa-versa. I guess the real issue I have with "artists" these days is that they have become so disposable, and that the music is just a fling for us to bob our heads while we drive to work. There is no more timeless music being created, only "timeless" shenanigans that these so-called "artists" do to get attention and publicity. The attention has turned away from music, which is in essence the core of the art. That is why John Denver disliked the concept of Music Videos, because he said it distracts the audience from the music, and implants images in their minds, instead of letting them imagine. That is how "artists" have become so disposable. Or maybe I am just not making any sense... :S


----------



## bpcans

TPM, I understand and agree with where your coming from. Personally I like to support our local musicians here the Mpls/St.Paul Twin Cities area, and check out some of the seriously professional acts, mostly diehard jazz cats, that come through town from time to time.


----------



## xaval

@ThePianoMan & Loving[MAX]Sound : It was just a little rant on the artist vs musician thingie. Didn't mean to really generate a reaction. We all love and like what we love and like


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just a quick update on the GS1Ke's.  I got a replacement set today, as the first set had a faulty driver- taken care of by TTVJ and Grado very promptly.
> 
> ...


 

 and your initial impressions were enough for me to just order the gs1000e from todd !


----------



## bbophead

thepianoman said:


> * Is the headphone slightly sharp? Is it pitched flat? Does it play an A at 440khz or 444, or 438? Most headphones that are warm sounding and super popular are slightly sharp, and for that reason, no good for mastering, monitoring, etc. a good musician will notice that the can sounds out of tune. Just throwing that out there, because it's not often mentioned. (I own Grados for the record. Tonality is spectacularly accurate, partly because they're tuned by ear, even though they're not as technical or "neutral" as other cans. For example: B&W makes great speakers, but they sound cold and sterile to me. I took a tuner and measure some test tones on an 801 nautilus, and it was about an eight step sharp. No thank you)*


 
 Lots of thoughtful ideas, TPM.
  
 I have never encountered this description of transducers being able to affect the actual pitch of a tone.  Since you claim that the tonality of a speaker can't be measured, I guess you're off the hook for technical proof.  Any guesses as to why this might be so, a speaker (headphone or loudspeaker) being able to affect pitch.  Your example would have the B&W 801 Nautilus reproducing A=440 as 448 or am I missing something?


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> and your initial impressions were enough for me to just order the gs1000e from todd !


 

 I hope you told them that I sent you!


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> I got to use the Sr225 pinks for a couple hours last night, very good for their price point, but I've been spoiled by my Rs1, so I'm not sure if I'll keep 'em since they might end up not getting much use.
> 
> In the mean time, my Ps500 are going on the chopping block soon, pm me if interested. **Special Grado Fan Club discount!**
> 
> ...


 
 I totally understand what you are saying.
  
 The 225i is a fantastic can, but as I listened to it the other night for a few hours, and while it does have some characteristics of the RS1.....it is in no way even remotely close imho.....after listening to the rs1i for a great while....it is very easy to tell the difference.
  


jaywillin said:


> swspiers said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all!
> ...


 
 Congrats, Jay!


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> I received the WA6 yesterday, unpacked it, put the wood side panels/tube plate/bezels and transformer cover…but this time I took off the aluminum transformer cover and just put the wood cover on the transformer for a lower/sleeker look…popped in the 596/NOS Sylvania 1962 6SN7WGTA's and burned-in/listened with the RS1i's for 4hrs last night! Feels great to have my old set-up back…just have to wait for the amp to pass the 200hr mark for that pure bliss sound that I had/love.


 
 Good for you Joseph, I am happy for you that you are back to where you want to be.


----------



## Theogenes

jaywillin said:


> and your initial impressions were enough for me to just order the gs1000e from todd !


 
  
 Lol!! Jay, you're awesome... You may be the first guy to ever be medically diagnosed with DT's from Grado withdrawal . I was hoping you'd pick those up, because I had a few moments where my resolution not to buy any more @#$ headphones for a while waivered, and I thought if you would just be the guy to pick up the GS1Ke, I could hear them at the Nashville meet without having to buy 'em first! Bless you, Jay!!


----------



## Frankzappa92

Absolutely love my Grados. Super excited to hear about the new e series. Do you guys view it as being a worthy upgrade??
  
 Would you suggest I try out the magnums or instead invest in say, the new RS1e


----------



## kvtaco17

The rs1e is vastly more fun the the magnum imho...


----------



## kvtaco17

Scratch that rs1 anything


----------



## bassboysam

loving[max]sound said:


> I agree, and disagree. Simply, people who play a musical instrument have a skill that computer/virtual synthesizer producers lack, and visa-versa. I guess the real issue I have with "artists" these days is that they have become so disposable, and that the music is just a fling for us to bob our heads while we drive to work. There is no more timeless music being created, only "timeless" shenanigans that these so-called "artists" do to get attention and publicity. The attention has turned away from music, which is in essence the core of the art. That is why John Denver disliked the concept of Music Videos, because he said it distracts the audience from the music, and implants images in their minds, instead of letting them imagine. That is how "artists" have become so disposable. Or maybe I am just not making any sense... :S




This is simply not true. There are lots of timeless artists and timeless music out there it's just not on the radio. If you take your time and explore a bit I'm sure you will find some. I would say with recording costs going down and digital distribution there is more good music out there than ever before. There's a lot more mediocre music too but you just have to learn how to sift through it.


----------



## whirlwind

This is off topic....but does anybody here have the Pink Floyd Disovery box set....I am just wondering how well the remasters are


----------



## swspiers

bassboysam said:


> This is simply not true. There are lots of timeless artists and timeless music out there it's just not on the radio. If you take your time and explore a bit I'm sure you will find some. I would say with recording costs going down and digital distribution there is more good music out there than ever before. There's a lot more mediocre music too but you just have to learn how to sift through it.




I simply cannot keep up with all the great music of the past 5 years alone! For heavy music, this is a golden, make that titanium age. In Prog there is Porcupine Tree and countless others. Blues, jazz, ambient, drone, dub, electronica, country, bluegrass...


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bassboysam said:


> This is simply not true. There are lots of timeless artists and timeless music out there it's just not on the radio. If you take your time and explore a bit I'm sure you will find some. I would say with recording costs going down and digital distribution there is more good music out there than ever before. There's a lot more mediocre music too but you just have to learn how to sift through it.




I totally agree, I was speaking more about the "top 40" stuff being spoon-fed to people.


----------



## jaywillin

theogenes said:


> Lol!! Jay, you're awesome... You may be the first guy to ever be medically diagnosed with DT's from Grado withdrawal . I was hoping you'd pick those up, because I had a few moments where my resolution not to buy any more @#$ headphones for a while waivered, and I thought if you would just be the guy to pick up the GS1Ke, I could hear them at the Nashville meet without having to buy 'em first! Bless you, Jay!!


 
 hey, i'll gladly take this one for the team !!
  
  
 hopefully i won't sell them before then !


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> theogenes said:
> 
> 
> > Lol!! Jay, you're awesome... You may be the first guy to ever be medically diagnosed with DT's from Grado withdrawal . I was hoping you'd pick those up, because I had a few moments where my resolution not to buy any more @#$ headphones for a while waivered, and I thought if you would just be the guy to pick up the GS1Ke, I could hear them at the Nashville meet without having to buy 'em first! Bless you, Jay!!
> ...


----------



## xaval

swspiers said:


> I simply cannot keep up with all the great music of the past 5 years alone! For heavy music, this is a golden, make that titanium age. In Prog there is Porcupine Tree and countless others. Blues, jazz, ambient, drone, dub, electronica, country, bluegrass...


 
 That's how I see Prog also: "PT and countless others" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm still sifting through the 70's and can't keep up also. 
  
 On a more serious note, there's indeed loads of new great music coming out or yet to be discovered. The Classical catalog is endless and Jazz will never grow old. Rock will keep on shifting colors and tone with many sub genres ever developing. Listening now to the Oblivion (TES Game) soundtrack and loving it... is it Classical lol?


----------



## JES

joseph69 said:


> I received the WA6 yesterday, unpacked it, put the wood side panels/tube plate/bezels and transformer cover…but this time I took off the aluminum transformer cover and just put the wood cover on the transformer for a lower/sleeker look…popped in the 596/NOS Sylvania 1962 6SN7WGTA's and burned-in/listened with the RS1i's for 4hrs last night! Feels great to have my old set-up back…just have to wait for the amp to pass the 200hr mark for that pure bliss sound that I had/love.




A pic or two would be very very interesting. Especially of that fancy 596 rectifier.


----------



## kvtaco17

Ha i just realized I never posted my review in the Grado e series thread or the rs1 thread... Oh well. Lol


----------



## ThePianoMan

Deleted


----------



## ruthieandjohn

thepianoman said:


> Around A = 438 ish. A musical "step" doesn't correspond exactly to 10 kHz, but you've got the idea. You can actually measure it. Buy a tuner at a music shop and find test tones tracks. Then measure them. The reason a lot of monitors or IEMs for performers sound less warm is because they're tuned more flat than other gear. So they sound more clinical, give you more bare bones feedback. Any pitch won't be perfectly reproduced on a transducer, but you have some control over whether it's higher or lower. It's all about driver tuning. Most instruments never even hit a pitch perfectly.
> 
> Ultimately it also explains why some cans that are very neutral sound bland while other neutral cans sound great (in addition to other aspects of implementation) and some that measure horribly (like Grados) sound great.


 

 Sort of puzzled how an A=440Hz can end up as A=438Hz, unless there is inaccuracy in the sampling vs. the playback clock rates.  No amount of filtering will change a 440Hz tone to another frequency fundamentallike 438 Hz.


----------



## Claritas

theogenes said:


> For a while, based solely on the things I'd read (not any actual experience), I thought Grados were kind of laughably old-school, poor performing, screechy headphones for nostalgic people who didn't know good sound. Then I heard some... And realized just how massively some people's tastes differ from mine. For example, I love and respect Tyll to the ends of the earth (couldn't have a better spokesperson for the hobby IMO), but his dislike of Grado (and treble in general, unless it's on a Sennheiser) subtlely steers potential fans to other brands. JMO, of course.




What steered me away from Grados initially was the impression that Grados are for rock / metal and not much else. Then I found a thread recommending them for organ, and I honestly didn't believe it. But one day, I was listening to Bach using Koss clip ons amped just for fun and I really enjoyed it. I connected it in my mind with the Stratokosster and that thread about Grados for organ, so I decided to try the SRs -- and yep!


----------



## bbophead

thepianoman said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of thoughtful ideas, TPM.
> ...


 
 I can almost guarantee you that the New York Phil does not tune to a=438.  a has been going up for quite a while now, not only here but in European orchestras.  Probably closer to 442, if not slightly higher.  I also think that any electronic instrument can be tuned exactly.  Why couln't it be?  Of course, the tones they produce have to be reproduced through transducers for us to hear them.  Your terms are confusing to me.  When one tunes flat, what do you mean?  I think you're also saying that a Nautilus loudspeaker will raise the pitch of a reproduced electronic tone..  I'm also puzzled by "A musical "step" doesn't correspond exactly to 10 kHz".  To me a musical step is from one note to the next note, so if a=440, then a#=446.16 hz.  We seem to be talking about different things.  Maybe some terminology has changed meanings since I got my music degree.


----------



## ferday

thepianoman said:


> Around A = 438 ish. A musical "step" doesn't correspond exactly to 10 kHz, but you've got the idea. You can actually measure it. Buy a tuner at a music shop and find test tones tracks. Then measure them. The reason a lot of monitors or IEMs for performers sound less warm is because they're tuned more flat than other gear. So they sound more clinical, give you more bare bones feedback. Any pitch won't be perfectly reproduced on a transducer, but you have some control over whether it's higher or lower. It's all about driver tuning. Most instruments never even hit a pitch perfectly.
> 
> Ultimately it also explains why some cans that are very neutral sound bland while other neutral cans sound great (in addition to other aspects of implementation) and some that measure horribly (like Grados) sound great.




I'm don't agree at all, unless you can present some evidence

All a driver is doing is vibrating. It's really not a complex task seeing that the pitch is 100% defined by the frequency of vibration! I'm gonna say no way. I'd love to see some _actual data_ showing otherwise, I find this theory very interesting...

Remember tone/timbre are not pitch, but are created by the frequency response (which itself contains harmonics and masking effects). Similar FR usually produces vaguely similar sounds (dark, bright) but even slight differences in FR make for a noticeable change in overall tone/timbre (but IMO the pitch stays the exact same!)


----------



## Krutsch

markm1 said:


> I've noticed a lot musicians say the RS1i and other Grados most accurately replicate the sound of live music.


 
  
 For me, I guess it depends on the type of music.  I had a revelation listening to a live performance from Anne-Sophie Mutter (sitting in row 5) who plays un-mic'd, but is a very aggressive violin soloist.  At one point during the performance, I starting thinking that the sound was a little dull or maybe muffled.  Could have been bad acoustics, but the venue (The Ordway in St. Paul, MN) is highly regarded.
  
 That was a turning point for me and I realized I needed to branch out into some different phones.
  
 My name is Ken and I'm a Grado-holic (chorus: "Hi Ken") ... I love my Grados - and for metal and large scale orchestra, they remain my favorite.  But they mostly sit on their beautiful Woo Audio aluminum stand these days


----------



## jimr101

My name is Jim and I am a gradoholic. My addiction started in 1969 in the Opera houses in Paris. Somehow the acoustics of those master piece buildings built no doubt by the Louis before the days of electronics by master musicians was worth scaping my centimes every weekend just to sit in the nosebleed section reserved for students. The unamplified acoustics of these circular auditorium could only be compared to sitting inside grado cans. And there started the addiction. The tuning of the instruments,the thumping of the director's baton on the wooden floor demanding a religious silence in the magical musical sanctuary. And like a drug it lead me to the stronger stuff! Lord help me next here came the Marshall amps leading me my inevitable addiction to vacuum tube rolling. And by then I was so hooked I didn't care if these amps had all those anoying imperfections like the humming and buzing of the tube and yes even the occasional horrible scretches of the primitive non balance output cables. No it didn't bother me any more than the skeeky opra house 400 year old seats ss long as the angelic sounds keep piercing my soul. And if that wasn't enough next here came HiFidelity wars of the power amps of the 70's with all those wonderful magical amps from Japan like Pioneer and Marrantz, Kenwood. But of course the angels weren't done tempting me with all the soul of their music birthed in the Vietnam conflict brought home by their veterans in the sound laboratories of the likes of McIntosh and Grados. But like a true addict I did omit that there is more. OK I am a gradoholic, I admit it did start listening to the Beatles in 1964 on my crystal set with my first headphones to the BBC.......OK I'm jonesing now I have to go get another shot of rock and roll on my Grados.


----------



## CH23

whirlwind said:


> This is off topic....but does anybody here have the Pink Floyd Disovery box set....I am just wondering how well the remasters are




I'd say they're true to the original releases.

Having said this, i have to say that i was born way too late to hear the original records in pristine condition, but i feel like they haven't tweaked these remasters too much.


----------



## CH23

krutsch said:


> For me, I guess it depends on the type of music.  I had a revelation listening to a live performance from Anne-Sophie Mutter (sitting in row 5) who plays un-mic'd, but is a very aggressive violin soloist.  At one point during the performance, I starting thinking that the sound was a little dull or maybe muffled.  Could have been bad acoustics, but the venue (The Ordway in St. Paul, MN) is highly regarded.
> 
> That was a turning point for me and I realized I needed to branch out into some different phones.
> 
> My name is Ken and I'm a Grado-holic (chorus: "Hi Ken") ... I love my Grados - and for metal and large scale orchestra, they remain my favorite.  But they mostly sit on their beautiful Woo Audio aluminum stand these days :confused_face(1):




We are here to help you and to support you. *claps*


----------



## HarleyZH

xaval said:


> That's how I see Prog also: "PT and countless others"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 If you haven't tried them, the soundtracks the games: Journey, Deus Ex Human Revolution (the 20+ track version), Mass Effect, Dragon Age, Diablo 3, Starcraft 2, Splinter Cell double agent are all well worth checking out.


----------



## whirlwind

ch23 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > This is off topic....but does anybody here have the Pink Floyd Disovery box set....I am just wondering how well the remasters are
> ...


 
  
 Beautiful.....thanks.


----------



## bassboysam

ferday said:


> I'm don't agree at all, unless you can present some evidence
> 
> All a driver is doing is vibrating. It's really not a complex task seeing that the pitch is 100% defined by the frequency of vibration! I'm gonna say no way. I'd love to see some _actual data_ showing otherwise, I find this theory very interesting...
> 
> Remember tone/timbre are not pitch, but are created by the frequency response (which itself contains harmonics and masking effects). Similar FR usually produces vaguely similar sounds (dark, bright) but even slight differences in FR make for a noticeable change in overall tone/timbre (but IMO the pitch stays the exact same!)




Agree. If a driver affects pitch then any instrument being amplified and using speakers would never be in tune with each other.


----------



## xaval

harleyzh said:


> If you haven't tried them, the soundtracks the games: Journey, Deus Ex Human Revolution (the 20+ track version), Mass Effect, Dragon Age, Diablo 3, Starcraft 2, Splinter Cell double agent are all well worth checking out.


 
 I'll take those suggestions, thanks for that! Played ME and DA and I'm sure I'll love those in particular.
  
 LOTR is also a masterpiece, all 3 of them:
 - The Fellowship of the Ring
 - The Two Towers
 - The Return of the King


----------



## HarleyZH

xaval said:


> I'll take those suggestions, thanks for that! Played ME and DA and I'm sure I'll love those in particular.
> 
> LOTR is also a masterpiece, all 3 of them:
> - The Fellowship of the Ring
> ...


 
 The Trilogy soundtrack is amazing. Cowboy Bebop (anime) has a fantastic Jazzy soundtrack if you enjoy Jazz. Soundtracks these days are remarkable a fair bit of the time, too many to list off sometimes.


----------



## snarfarlarkus

Would the Grado RS1e or RS2e be considered an upgrade over the LCD2?


----------



## LCfiner

sidegrade if you like a lively sound and downgrade if you like deep bass and a darker sound.
  
 (FWIW, I had an RS2 - first high ed grado - and LCD2 side by side in late 2010 and preferred the RS2 for the midrange)


----------



## Justin_Time

thepianoman said:


> .......
> On the idea that musicians "know" real sound I have this to say: no amount of measurements or charts will ever tell you the tonality of a speaker. Measurements are important and helpful, but one thing never touched on is tonal tuning. Is the headphone slightly sharp? Is it pitched flat? Does it play an A at 440khz or 444, or 438? Most headphones that are warm sounding and super popular are slightly sharp, and for that reason, no good for mastering, monitoring, etc. a good musician will notice that the can sounds out of tune. Just throwing that out there, because it's not often mentioned. (I own Grados for the record. Tonality is spectacularly accurate, partly because they're tuned by ear, even though they're not as technical or "neutral" as other cans. For example: B&W makes great speakers, but they sound cold and sterile to me. I took a tuner and measure some test tones on an 801 nautilus, and it was about an eight step sharp. No thank you)
> 
> Just my take on it, sorry for the long post.
> ...




Agreed with many interesting points you made.

However, i never encountered speakers or headphones, both transducers, that fail to reproduce the pitch (fundamentals) correctly! The overtones (harmonics) can be and usually are imperfect, but the fundamentals!?

I would first check the source--in the old days, the turntable speed was often off slightly--as I cannot see how a transducer could ever change the frequencies of the signals.
 And make a note sharper!?

Could someone enlighten me on this?


----------



## ThePianoMan

Deleted for silliness


----------



## xaval

@ThePianoMan : Just noticed on your sig the Bosendorfer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I remember listening to one live (can't remember the piece the musician was playing, long time ago) and it sounded marvelous. I know most tend to prefer the Steinway sound, but that german piano really impressed me, or maybe it was the pianist, or both.
  
 It's not very often that the discs mention the exact instruments used, but I've bought many years ago this recording, by M.A. Recordings just because it featured an Imperial Grand Concert. Lovely recording and performance btw. In the odd chance that you know this recording, how do you rate how it sounds, I mean the timbre as per the real thing?
  
 This is the recording I'm referring to: http://www.marecordings.com/main/product_info.php?cPath=30&products_id=10


----------



## swspiers

thepianoman said:


> The transducer can't, but the Enclosure can. That's why cabinet design and ear up design are so important. A bad bass port will not only cause resonance but can bend the pitch. Better stuff will have less of that, etc. but the basic reason is because of interference from the housing.


 




  
 In almost 40 years of bass playing, and being somewhat of an OCD bass-gear freak, never- not once have I encountered that possibility.  Not in sound engineering school, live engineering school, in practice, on-stage with countless sealed, ported, bass reflex, 3-way, 2-way, single driver, multiple 10, 12, 15 and even an 18-inch driver, with and without compression, high-pass filters, octavers, phasers, fuzz, distortion, echo, looper, synth-way, distortion, flangers and a whole bunch of other things that alter sound.
  
 Really I'm not calling you out on this statement, and maybe it exceeds the scope of this thread.  I have bad ports affect frequency tuning horribly, and render a bass in a live mix utterly useless, but not once have I had to alter my tuning pegs due to a cab.  Comb-filtering, loss of mids, phase-cancelling, beaming, gack and clank, sure.  But pitch...?
  
 Must     have      moar      info...


----------



## ThePianoMan

swspiers said:


> In almost 40 years of bass playing, and being somewhat of an OCD bass-gear freak, never- not once have I encountered that possibility.  Not in sound engineering school, live engineering school, in practice, on-stage with countless sealed, ported, bass reflex, 3-way, 2-way, single driver, multiple 10, 12, 15 and even an 18-inch driver, with and without compression, high-pass filters, octavers, phasers, fuzz, distortion, echo, looper, synth-way, distortion, flangers and a whole bunch of other things that alter sound.
> 
> Really I'm not calling you out on this statement, and maybe it exceeds the scope of this thread.  I have bad ports affect frequency tuning horribly, and render a bass in a live mix utterly useless, but not once have I had to alter my tuning pegs due to a cab.  Comb-filtering, loss of mids, phase-cancelling, beaming, gack and clank, sure.  But pitch...?
> 
> Must     have      moar      info...


 
  
 As noted by someone else before there were dozens of variables, including possibly bad test tones or measurement errors on my part- I probably shouldn't have opened my fat trap ^_^
 Still, I have noticed some speakers giving what appears to be more accurate pitch (I've confirmed with some of my friends who have perfect pitch) though whether that's a factor of lower distortion and more accurate reproduction, the jury's out. Should have stated all that differently, my apologies.


----------



## ferday

thepianoman said:


> As noted by someone else before there were dozens of variables, including possibly bad test tones or measurement errors on my part- I probably shouldn't have opened my fat trap ^_^
> Still, I have noticed some speakers giving what appears to be more accurate pitch (I've confirmed with some of my friends who have perfect pitch) though whether that's a factor of lower distortion and more accurate reproduction, the jury's out. Should have stated all that differently, my apologies.




Cab reflections, room acoustics etc will all change pitch but those are actually good things if you're out of the nearfield, as humans are quite sensitive to pitch and these cues allow us to form space and partly why stereo imaging works

No harm in stating opinions, one never knows when something new is there to be learned! I appreciate everyone speaking their mind, this is the power of the internet is it not?

I've been working for months on calibrating my multichannel hi-fi for music...it's actually pretty easy with test tones since each speaker provides me perfect "pitch" and SPL...it's when the music starts that everything falls apart because of the different FR of each speaker, EQ becomes a nightmare and all those FR modes and comb effects I got rid of in test tones reappear. If the pitch was different per speaker I would say multichannel would be an impossibility, as of now it's just hard!

On an unrelated but more on grado topic, I have finally EQ'd my system to give me a fair approximation of the forward grado mids....that was a happy day!


----------



## swspiers

thepianoman said:


> As noted by someone else before there were dozens of variables, including possibly bad test tones or measurement errors on my part- I probably shouldn't have opened my fat trap ^_^
> Still, I have noticed some speakers giving what appears to be more accurate pitch (I've confirmed with some of my friends who have perfect pitch) though whether that's a factor of lower distortion and more accurate reproduction, the jury's out. Should have stated all that differently, my apologies.


 

 Dude, let me make myself perfectly clear on this.
  
 The day that you have to apologize for bringing up an interesting and challenging topic on THIS thread, is the day that I rage-quit Head-fi and never post here again!
  
 What you observed is fascinating, and exploration of what you experienced is a worthwhile thing.  I like to think we do that on this thread.  Jay posts Alman Brothers and Elvis videos, I post Orange Goblin.  The world still turns, and no one gets their butt burned in the process.
  
 Although I still feel like apologizing for hating the RS1i....


----------



## ThePianoMan

xaval said:


> @ThePianoMan : Just noticed on your sig the Bosendorfer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Steinway's are great pianos, don't get me wrong, but they have a very particular sound. Pure, a little brighter and thinner than other pianos - they suit popular music well. I've always been partial to bosie's though because they have a darker, fuller, richer sound. Not as pure perhaps, but (and with the bigger models especially) they use a heavier grade of wood for the frame and the extra bass keys at the bottom actually ring some extra low harmonics, adding to the dark rich sound. Steinway's also have rotary disc action, which makes them smoother but I'm partial to the more resistant feedback of Bosie keys - I tend to be a rather loud piano player, so the extra tightness and softness of the sound balances my... shall we say enthusiastic playing? A piano that sounds less like strings being hit by strings is better to me. Too often brightly made pianos sound plinky to me.
  
 I'm not familiar with that exact recording, but Milcho Leviev is fairly notorious for his jazz compositions, and he plays on a Bosie often. His recordings are usually quite good; you might look up more of his discography if you like that CD.
  
 Happy Listening


----------



## swspiers

ferday said:


> Cab reflections, room acoustics etc will all change pitch but those are actually good things if you're out of the nearfield, as humans are quite sensitive to pitch and these cues allow us to form space and partly why stereo imaging works
> 
> No harm in stating opinions, one never knows when something new is there to be learned! I appreciate everyone speaking their mind, this is the power of the internet is it not?
> 
> ...


 

 +1000 and LOL
  
 I ditched my seven channel  monster rig back in 2008, and went 2.1 channel.  I have never looked back!
  
 Have you checked out the new Emotiva XMC-1 with Dirac room correction? Just when I think I'm out, they drag me back in...


----------



## ThePianoMan

swspiers said:


> Dude, let me make myself perfectly clear on this.
> 
> The day that you have to apologize for bringing up an interesting and challenging topic on THIS thread, is the day that I rage-quit Head-fi and never post here again!
> 
> ...


 
  


swspiers said:


> Dude, let me make myself perfectly clear on this.
> 
> The day that you have to apologize for bringing up an interesting and challenging topic on THIS thread, is the day that I rage-quit Head-fi and never post here again!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hahahahaha, I think disliking the RS1i is forgivable, but only if you like the RS1e!
  
 I'm going to go back and run some more tests - I need to do some ore research on how distortion and resonance interact. The variations certainly struck me as odd. Thanks for the input!
  
 And I love the "DJ-ing" that goes on the thread, I'm listening on my 325is right now!
  
 Happy Listening


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Dude, let me make myself perfectly clear on this.
> 
> The day that you have to apologize for bringing up an interesting and challenging topic on THIS thread, is the day that I rage-quit Head-fi and never post here again!
> 
> ...


 

 isn't orange goblin a spider man villain??


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> isn't orange goblin a spider man villain??   :wink_face:



Green Goblin, darn it!!!


----------



## bpcans

swspiers said:


> Although I still feel like apologizing for hating the RS1i....


Apology graciously accepted.


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> isn't orange goblin a spider man villain??   :wink_face:




Ha! I love how he just gets on his flying jetski and starts bombing the hell outta everyone.


----------



## swspiers

bpcans said:


> Apology graciously accepted.


 

 I did mean _almost_. It remains the worst value I have ever heard in relation to other Grado's


----------



## bpcans

swspiers said:


> I did mean _almost_. It remains the worst value I have ever heard in relation to other Grado's
> 
> :veryevil:


I find your steadfast opinion on the RS1's to be a breath of fresh air sir.


----------



## CH23

harleyzh said:


> The Trilogy soundtrack is amazing. Cowboy Bebop (anime) has a fantastic Jazzy soundtrack if you enjoy Jazz. Soundtracks these days are remarkable a fair bit of the time, too many to list off sometimes.




I happen to own the complete Cowboy Bebop soundtrack, with the exception of a vinyl single. It's fantastic, but very expensive for the box set, and first pressing of "future blues".
It's something i'm quite proud of having


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> isn't orange goblin a spider man villain??


 
 Stoner rock for evah.....no that's stone dead forever (Motorhead)....nevermind


----------



## swspiers

bpcans said:


> I find your steadfast opinion on the RS1's to be a breath of fresh air sir.


 

 Oh good, because the past two days I have spent with the GS1000e's makes that opinion even stronger. Get ready for a veritable gale of fresh air!
  
 In fact- here's a teaser just for this thread: at low volume, between 60 and 80 dB's, these are the finest music-producers-drivers I have ever heard.  I just did a quick shoot-out between them and the Alpha Dogs, and the dogs have finally been bested.  For me, which is saying a lot considering how much I love the Alpha's.
  
 Now- that's volume matched at conversation level.  Above 80 dB's, and it's a whole different story.
  
 I am flat-out stunned at what I am experiencing at low volumes with these headphones.  In fact, if I wrote what I actually think, even the cable-swapping guys would call me a subjective nut job...


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> Oh good, because the past two days I have spent with the GS1000e's makes that opinion even stronger. Get ready for a veritable gale of fresh air!
> 
> In fact- here's a teaser just for this thread: at low volume, between 60 and 80 dB's, these are the finest music-producers-drivers I have ever heard.  I just did a quick shoot-out between them and the Alpha Dogs, and the dogs have finally been bested.  For me, which is saying a lot considering how much I love the Alpha's.
> 
> ...



 


Have you ever heard the GS1000 or GS1000i? Is there that much differnce with the e?


----------



## swspiers

bassboysam said:


> swspiers said:
> 
> 
> > Oh good, because the past two days I have spent with the GS1000e's makes that opinion even stronger. Get ready for a veritable gale of fresh air!
> ...


 

 Sadly, I have not.  Believe me, I will be anxiously waiting for a consensus on the differences.  This is my first experience with a GS Grado.


----------



## joseph69

jes said:


> A pic or two would be very very interesting. Especially of that fancy 596 rectifier.


 
 No problem, I will post some photos later with the 596.
  
  


whirlwind said:


> Good for you Joseph, I am happy for you that you are back to where you want to be.


 
 Thank very much *whirlwind*, it feels good to be back were I was!


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> thepianoman said:
> 
> 
> > As noted by someone else before there were dozens of variables, including possibly bad test tones or measurement errors on my part- I probably shouldn't have opened my fat trap ^_^
> ...


 
  Yea.....this thread and the people here are so damn cool.......greatest thread I have even been involved with on any forum.....no bickering....it is fantastic.
  
 I love all you guys.......well....in a manly kind of way, of course  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I said that with my real deep voice!!


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> Yea.....this thread and the people here are so damn cool.......greatest thread I have even been involved with on any forum.....no bickering....it is fantastic.
> 
> I love all you guys.......well....in a manly kind of way, of course  :veryevil:
> 
> I said that with my real deep voice!!


Whirlwind, you are a man amongst men.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bpcans said:


> Whirlwind, you are a man amongst men.




Agreed!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

xaval said:


> @ThePianoMan : Just noticed on your sig the Bosendorfer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Another recording that credits the particular piano, as well as the organization that has it (and the piano is a Bosendorfer Imperial Concert Grand) is _The Complete Rags of Scott Joplin,  _performed by William Albright.  For my money, that is far and away the best recording of Jopln rags ever... perfect touch, and repetitions of the same verse later in the rag are blessed with some wonderful variations such as added passing tones and countermelodies by Prof. Albright!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

At home, listening to my very recently received RS1i's through the RA-1 amp, and all I can say is simply HOW did I not get these headphones before, and why did I wait so long   ! This EP in fantastic! The sampling is just magic!
  
 Thanks whirlwind!!!


----------



## CH23

loving[max]sound said:


> At home, listening to my very recently received RS1i's through the RA-1 amp, and all I can say is simply HOW did I not get these headphones before, and why did I wait so long   ! This EP in fantastic! The sampling is just magic!
> 
> Thanks whirlwind!!!




I remember when i first listened to my music through some RS80's. I looked up to the store manager, big eyes, just telling him that i'm hearing things i never heard before, even though i owned various versions from this album since my sixth!

After buying the PS1000, i felt so bad that i spend years of my money on candy or fastfood instead of some proper audio equiptment.

Now i'm so glad that i finally spent good money on a few headphones. 

The RA-1 and RS-1(i) should still be sold together; they sound great+ together.


----------



## joseph69

jes said:


> A pic or two would be very very interesting. Especially of that fancy 596 rectifier.


 
 Here are some photos of the 596/6SN7's in the new WA6…same (wood) look as my original WA6 with the exception of the transformer top plate being removed this time to give it a lower/sleeker look.


----------



## JES

Awesome pics of an awesome amp with an awesome 596 and awesome wood accents! I suppose you can pop that wood transformer housing top off any time you like to make sure the transformer's still there. Question: How are the wood side plates affixed to the body?


----------



## jimr101

ThePianoMan thank you for your educated input to this thread. After all we would never have such marvelous sound equipment if it weren't for guys like you that have dedicated themselves to understanding the nuts and bolts of good sound. The beauty of this thread is that we can talk about frequencies and graphs that makes all this equipment excel at what they are built to do and still describe the essence of something as abstract as the soul of the very music we are trying to reproduce in our limited physical relm. Jerry Garcia was asked how he composed his music and he responded. I don't I am just able to catch it floating in the air. How did Beethoven compose the things he did?


----------



## joseph69

jes said:


> Awesome pics of an awesome amp with an awesome 596 and awesome wood accents! I suppose you can pop that wood transformer housing top off any time you like to make sure the transformer's still there. Question: How are the wood side plates affixed to the body?


 
 Thank you very much for the compliments!
 The side panels/tube plate/transformer cover are secured with silicone, and the tube bezels are just fitted into the wood, incase anything needs to be removed. Fishing line cuts right through the silicone with ease for removal.


----------



## whirlwind

loving[max]sound said:


> At home, listening to my very recently received RS1i's through the RA-1 amp, and all I can say is simply HOW did I not get these headphones before, and why did I wait so long   ! This EP in fantastic! The sampling is just magic!
> 
> Thanks whirlwind!!!




 You are very welcome, I am glad a grado lover got them......take care of those babies!
  
 Now if my dac would only arrive!
  


joseph69 said:


> jes said:
> 
> 
> > A pic or two would be very very interesting. Especially of that fancy 596 rectifier.
> ...


 
 Stunning!


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> You are very welcome, I am glad a grado lover got them......take care of those babies!
> 
> Now if my dac would only arrive!
> 
> Stunning!


 
 Thanks again *whirlwind*!!!
 I have about 15hrs on the WA6, and I can hear it starting to head in the direction of what I was missing so much.
 Funny, but once again I can't wait for the night time to come, so I can listen to my music again!
 I didn't feel that way without my favorite tubes.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

ch23 said:


> I remember when i first listened to my music through some RS80's. I looked up to the store manager, big eyes, just telling him that i'm hearing things i never heard before, even though i owned various versions from this album since my sixth!
> 
> After buying the PS1000, i felt so bad that i spend years of my money on candy or fastfood instead of some proper audio equiptment.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The first time I heard Grado headphones was in 2008, a bunch of us from the radio station were hanging out at my buddy's dorm at UW in Ontario, and he had a pair of SR60s, I used them, and said with an almost Batman-esque voice: "What are these?!?!?!" Then I bought the SR80 , naturally. Fast forward a handful of years, and now I love good sound. Have my original SR80, SR80i, PS500, RS1i, and GS1000.


----------



## ThePianoMan

jimr101 said:


> ThePianoMan thank you for your educated input to this thread. After all we would never have such marvelous sound equipment if it weren't for guys like you that have dedicated themselves to understanding the nuts and bolts of good sound. The beauty of this thread is that we can talk about frequencies and graphs that makes all this equipment excel at what they are built to do and still describe the essence of something as abstract as the soul of the very music we are trying to reproduce in our limited physical relm. Jerry Garcia was asked how he composed his music and he responded. I don't I am just able to catch it floating in the air. How did Beethoven compose the things he did?




Thanks ^_^ 
Just trying to do my part! 

One of my greatest musical teachers said something similar: "I never wrote a song in my life. I'm just transmitting what I hear."


----------



## JES

whirlwind said:


> Now if my dac would only arrive!




What sort of DAC are you waiting for?


----------



## swspiers

RIP Johnny Winter...


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> RIP Johnny Winter...


 

 i had the pleasure of seeing johnny live, it was a treat !!


----------



## god-bluff

I've just rejoined the Grado club after selling my SR80s over a year ago. I had no real intention of getting another Grado but looking at Amazon warehouse deals came across some PS500s (2 pairs) advertised as 'Used, Very Good' at an impossible to ignore, once in a lifetime price. Just couldn't resist.  
 Received them today and they're perfect except one of the pads is malformed (the firm layer of foam nearest to the driver is at an angle not straight) but I can live with that. Burning in at the moment but initial impressions are great. So much smoother than I ever imagined a Grado would be. Note these are PS500s and not 500e's which is what I expected so I suppose they're technically obsolete but I'm happy.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

396629 said:


> I've just rejoined the Grado club after selling my SR80s over a year ago. I had no real intention of getting another Grado but looking at Amazon warehouse deals came across some PS500s (2 pairs) advertised as 'Used, Very Good' at an impossible to ignore, once in a lifetime price. Just couldn't resist.
> Received them today and they're perfect except one of the pads is malformed (the firm layer of foam nearest to the driver is at an angle not straight) but I can live with that. Burning in at the moment but initial impressions are great. So much smoother than I ever imagined a Grado would be. Note these are PS500s and not 500e's which is what I expected so I suppose they're technically obsolete but I'm happy.


 
  
 Are they RedEyes? (red drivers)


----------



## CH23

396629 said:


> I've just rejoined the Grado club after selling my SR80s over a year ago. I had no real intention of getting another Grado but looking at Amazon warehouse deals came across some PS500s (2 pairs) advertised as 'Used, Very Good' at an impossible to ignore, once in a lifetime price. Just couldn't resist.
> Received them today and they're perfect except one of the pads is malformed (the firm layer of foam nearest to the driver is at an angle not straight) but I can live with that. Burning in at the moment but initial impressions are great. So much smoother than I ever imagined a Grado would be. Note these are PS500s and not 500e's which is what I expected so I suppose they're technically obsolete but I'm happy.




Great find, enjoy!

I must admit i do have trouble with your statement calling them "technically obsolete", as an owner of the 2nd version of the RS-1, and very early PS1000. They might sound different from the newer models, but they're never obsolete 

Now go forth and enjoy those headphones


----------



## bpcans

Does anybody know, or have had time to compare, the new g-cushions to the "I" series bowls. They look different to me.


----------



## sinnottj

396629 said:


> I've just rejoined the Grado club after selling my SR80s over a year ago. I had no real intention of getting another Grado but looking at Amazon warehouse deals came across some PS500s (2 pairs) advertised as 'Used, Very Good' at an impossible to ignore, once in a lifetime price. Just couldn't resist.
> Received them today and they're perfect except one of the pads is malformed (the firm layer of foam nearest to the driver is at an angle not straight) but I can live with that. Burning in at the moment but initial impressions are great. So much smoother than I ever imagined a Grado would be. Note these are PS500s and not 500e's which is what I expected so I suppose they're technically obsolete but I'm happy.


 

 Gah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I had my eye on one of those earlier in the week and when I checked today both had gone!
  
 They were a great price, you got a deal!


----------



## jaywillin

bassboysam said:


> swspiers said:
> 
> 
> > Oh good, because the past two days I have spent with the GS1000e's makes that opinion even stronger. Get ready for a veritable gale of fresh air!
> ...


 

 i have had both the original and the "i" gs's, i have a pair of "e's" on order, but i just spoke with todd this morning, it'll be a week or two before i'll get mine


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> i have had both the original and the "i" gs's, i have a pair of "e's" on order, but i just spoke with todd this morning, it'll be a week or two before i'll get mine


 

 Jay- what was your experience with the GSi?
  
 I'm at a point that I don't really know what to think about the GSe.  I am wowed by it, but I'm not sure if it's euphoria or a realistic reaction.  I do notice that not much is written about the GS at all- it's like it disappeared from Head-fi for the most part.
  
 Any other owners of a 'GS' headphone, please chime in!
  
 edit: my reaction and impressions are already locked-in.  I'm just interested in other opinions before I post it over the weekend.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Jay- what was your experience with the GSi?
> 
> I'm at a point that I don't really know what to think about the GSe.  I am wowed by it, but I'm not sure if it's euphoria or a realistic reaction.  I do notice that not much is written about the GS at all- it's like it disappeared from Head-fi for the most part.
> 
> ...


 

 yeah, it seems to be "forgotten" like the 125,
 i love the gs's, the original, and the i, i didn't have both at the same time, so i can't really say if there was much, it any difference sound wise
 but as for the sound in general, i think the gs is one of the best headphones i've ever heard, i think its a much better value than the ps1000
 where the sound of the rs1i is more subtle, and is appreciated more over time, the gs grabbed me from the get-go !
 i can't wait get the gs1ke .


----------



## god-bluff

loving[max]sound said:


> Are they RedEyes? (red drivers)


 
 No they don't look to have the new driver. The serial number is 3846 & as they're probably a customer return (due to the pad ?)were probably made some time ago. Still dont know whether thats a good or bad thing, is the PS500e an improvement ? or just a different flavour.


----------



## god-bluff

sinnottj said:


> Gah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks. How did you resist ?


----------



## sinnottj

396629 said:


> Thanks. How did you resist ?


 

 There were a pair on ebay I was also watching. The owner had very low feedback and had messed about with the pads and I decided it wasn't worth the risk in the end.
  
 I made my mind up to go for one of the Amazon pairs and when I looked again, both had gone!!
  
 Never mind


----------



## whirlwind

jes said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Now if my dac would only arrive!
> ...


 
 It is a PS Audio Nuwave
  
  

  

  

  
  


swspiers said:


> RIP Johnny Winter...


 
 Yea....RIP Johnny....I saw him as a special guest on a concert on AXS not long ago...he played, but you could tell he was really hurting.
  
 He was a great player and will be missed by many.


----------



## god-bluff

ch23 said:


> Great find, enjoy!
> 
> I must admit i do have trouble with your statement calling them "technically obsolete", as an owner of the 2nd version of the RS-1, and very early PS1000. They might sound different from the newer models, but they're never obsolete
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry worded that incorrectly. I simply meant they're now older, recently replaced, models and that doesn't really bother me, if headphone sounds right it always will always sound right. I certainly intend to enjoy them.


----------



## Claritas

swspiers said:


> Jay- what was your experience with the GSi?
> 
> I'm at a point that I don't really know what to think about the GSe.  I am wowed by it, but I'm not sure if it's euphoria or a realistic reaction.  I do notice that not much is written about the GS at all- it's like it disappeared from Head-fi for the most part.
> 
> ...




I traded with a friend for a few days a while ago. GS1ki is the least colored of the line up (haven't heard PS1ki yet). Compared with all the others, it has a lot of mid-bass and much less peaky in the treble. It's not neutral though, more of a V-shape. It has surprisingly decent soundstage and is really just about grain-free and smooth. I could kind of listen to piano on it because it wasn't so colored. It plays chamber music very well because the bass picks up the cello and the treble picks up the violin and the soundstage is only maybe twice as large as a live chamber ensemble. Definitely a niche headphone, but dreamy for a string player.


----------



## swspiers

claritas said:


> I traded with a friend for a few days a while ago. GS1ki is the least colored of the line up (haven't heard PS1ki yet). Compared with all the others, it has a lot of mid-bass and much less peaky in the treble. It's not neutral though, more of a V-shape. It has surprisingly decent soundstage and is really just about grain-free and smooth. I could kind of listen to piano on it because it wasn't so colored. It plays chamber music very well because the bass picks up the cello and the treble picks up the violin and the soundstage is only maybe twice as large as a live chamber ensemble. Definitely a niche headphone, but dreamy for a string player.


 

 Thanks.  That's a pretty good summary.


----------



## JES

whirlwind said:


> It is a PS Audio Nuwave



Nice DAC. The specs read like a dream list. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

swspiers said:


> Any other owners of a 'GS' headphone, please chime in!


 
 I really enjoy my GS1000i. Soundstage is good,  of course. But also the depth of detailing at lower volumes. No need to crank it up. Comfy too, probably the most comfy of all HPs of that calibre. Great for my symphonic tracks, as it is a master at sorting out the distinct musical lines but keeps the "forest" in sight. I had my dealer put on a 4pin bal plug, so I can run it out of a BHA-1 amp. An...OMG. Musicality supremo. Enuff said.


----------



## swspiers

Yeah, the quality of the GS at low volume is mind—boggling. Glad it's not just me!


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> It is a PS Audio Nuwave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love your rig WW! What do you store your music on? I too was lucky enough to have seen Johnny Winter a couple of times. Seeing is believing, what a showman! The man could out and out play.


----------



## whirlwind

jes said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > It is a PS Audio Nuwave
> ...


 
 You are welcome
  


bpcans said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > It is a PS Audio Nuwave
> ...


 
 Thanks.....All my music is ripped to flac and stored on my 2TB  hard drive on my pc.
  
 Consider yourself lucky to get to see him.....I never did...but would have loved to.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

EXTRA EXTRA READ ALL ABOUT IT! Actually, not that crazy new, actually it is for Montreal folks in this group. Want a band new PS500? Audioville has I believe two left, and they want to clear them out. 500$ each plus tax, that is 500$ CDN...


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Also, while at Audioville, I finally got to listen to the PS1000's, not the e series though. I like them, but the GS1000 in my opinion treats the music more kindly. Hm...


----------



## markm1

Love this album thru my Grados:


----------



## HarleyZH

Been listening to Casualties of Cool a lot recently. Great great album, highly recommended for you guys who like acoustic and female vocals, while being a bit progressive as well.


----------



## swspiers

harleyzh said:


> Been listening to Casualties of Cool a lot recently. Great great album, highly recommended for you guys who like acoustic and female vocals, while being a bit progressive as well.





 Very nice!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Office music


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> i have had both the original and the "i" gs's, i have a pair of "e's" on order, but i just spoke with todd this morning, it'll be a week or two before i'll get mine


 
 Jay, I'd be interested in your thoughts on the GS's relative to the LCD-2 since they're basically in the same price range.


----------



## swspiers

markm1 said:


> Jay, I'd be interested in your thoughts on the GS's relative to the LCD-2 since they're basically in the same price range.




Oh, great question


----------



## Oteil

swspiers said:


> Yeah, the quality of the GS at low volume is mind—boggling. Glad it's not just me!


 

 I have the GS-1000's not the "i", I love them and it is fantastic for low level listening. I don't understand why more people don't like these, maybe because most people like to listen too loud?? Who knows? I think they sound amazing and they are very comfortable...sooo light. I don't think I will ever part with mine. Now with that being said I am absolutely in love my my PS-1000's. I know they may not be everyone's cup of tea but they do everything right for me. The bass, mids and treble all just seem right. The timbre and tonal characteristics of these phones are awesome. I keep waiting for the "wow" factor to wear off but so far I keep being amazed. I have to thank Jay for these babies but I think he wants them back Sorry man, I am loving them..lol


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

oteil said:


> I have the GS-1000's not the "i", I love them and it is fantastic for low level listening. I don't understand why more people don't like these, maybe because most people like to listen too loud?? Who knows? I think they sound amazing and they are very comfortable...sooo light. I don't think I will ever part with mine. Now with that being said I am absolutely in love my my PS-1000's. I know they may not be everyone's cup of tea but they do everything right for me. The bass, mids and treble all just seem right. The timbre and tonal characteristics of these phones are awesome. I keep waiting for the "wow" factor to wear off but so far I keep being amazed. I have to thank Jay for these babies but I think he wants them back Sorry man, I am loving them..lol


 
  
 I really love the GS1000s (I have the non-i versions as well), and they are phenomenal. The light weight, the cushions, the design, and even the headband make them the ideal pair for long long long listening sessions. Paired with the RA-1 amp, they sound magnificent! The PS1000s are also really cool


----------



## swspiers

oteil said:


> I have the GS-1000's not the "i", I love them and it is fantastic for low level listening. I don't understand why more people don't like these, maybe because most people like to listen too loud?? Who knows? I think they sound amazing and they are very comfortable...sooo light. I don't think I will ever part with mine. Now with that being said I am absolutely in love my my PS-1000's. I know they may not be everyone's cup of tea but they do everything right for me. The bass, mids and treble all just seem right. The timbre and tonal characteristics of these phones are awesome. I keep waiting for the "wow" factor to wear off but so far I keep being amazed. I have to thank Jay for these babies but I think he wants them back Sorry man, I am loving them..lol


 

 I think you're right about people listening too loud.  I also think that the GS run counter to what most of us want on Head-fi, which is power and MOAR BASS!  I'm as part of that as anyone, with a Burson amp and ortho's that need a decent amount of current.  I just love power, which is why I have two 1500-watt RMS bass amps.
  
 The GS's are a total change in direction for me, and I think for a lot of people.  They just may be good enough for me to re-think my end-game goals.


----------



## ThePianoMan

^ I tend to listen pretty quietly, and I have to agree with you. The GS really is something different than most head-fi approved gear, but man it sounds really special when you get it in its sweet spot. Saves your hearing, and gives musical pleasure? Yes Please! I'm going to try and get out to a local shop soon and re-listen to the entire Grado lineup, might post some impressions (I think the dealer is getting a whole new line of the e's so maybe I'll have some info on the new stuff!
  
 Happy Listening!


----------



## whirlwind

I have never heard the GS1000, but i would love too...but I have always listened to all of my grados at a very low listening level.. that has always been the great thing about them....especially the RS1


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

whirlwind said:


> I have never heard the GS1000, but i would love too...but I have always listened to all of my grados at a very low listening level.. that has always been the great thing about them....especially the RS1


 
  
 Try them out! I really like how they are light, especially compared to the PS1000s


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> Jay, I'd be interested in your thoughts on the GS's relative to the LCD-2 since they're basically in the same price range.


 
  
  


swspiers said:


> Oh, great question


 

 compared to the gs1000i, the lcd2.2 i had sound thick, syrupy , slooooooow, i've never regretted letting the lcd2 go, i have the gs1k though, i've had it three times , lol
  
 i will say, the last lcd 2 i heard, at the meet in nashville, was much better
 and on both versions of the lcd, the soundstage was bigger,
 and the treble on the grado's was more extended, and more refined


----------



## stacker45

Altough I prefer the sound of my PS1000, I still reach for my non ''i'' GS1000, occasionally, and I agree, they do sound great at low volume, but then, so do the PS1000, but one area where the GS really shine, is comfort, I think that they are THE most comfortable Grados, especially for people that don't have Grado ears. I also think that the GS non ''i'' have the biggest soundstage of all Grados, and, this is a great advantage whit live performances.


----------



## HarleyZH

The PS1000, GS1000 and some other Grado cans always seem perform their best at lower volumes. Its when you get up to higher listening volume like many do that they become problem cans for people. Goes the other way as well, the LCD2 sounds its best at higher volumes, at low listening volumes it seems unbelievably dark and dull at times, at high volume it sounds very different. One must remember that the human ears sensitivity to frequency changes as volume increases, so those PS1000 extremities in the bass/treble make them sound very balanced at lower volumes, at high volumes they can seem overblown at times - loudness contours and all.
  
 I think that a lot of time that some of the differences and discrepancies of what we all hear can easily be explained by the fact that our perception of frequency curves changes depending of the volume itself. Someone pushing 85 db hears X headphone differently than at 65 db.


----------



## swspiers

When I got my 225i's, I hated them.  They gathered dust for a few months in my practice space in the basement.  They sounded shrill and painful.
  
 One day, when I was cleaning up a bit, I found the little sheet of paper that comes with Grado explaining how they are meant for low to moderate volume.  I figured, what the heck, and gave them another listen before putting them up for sale.  I think that's the moment that I became a Grado fan.


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> When I got my 225i's, I hated them.  They gathered dust for a few months in my practice space in the basement.  They sounded shrill and painful.
> 
> One day, when I was cleaning up a bit, I found the little sheet of paper that comes with Grado explaining how they are meant for low to moderate volume.  I figured, what the heck, and gave them another listen before putting them up for sale.  I think that's the moment that I became a Grado fan.


 
  
 +1...Absolutely...Grados excell at low volume listening


----------



## swspiers

Totally off-topic, but do any of you folk use a Sonos?
  
 I love my rig, but it's pretty complicated for someone who does not live, eat, and breathe this stuff.  Thinking about a Sonos so people can have easy access to the music, and make playlists on the fly.
  
 Oh, it might be handy for a bedroom Grado rig.  See- back on topic.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Totally off-topic, but do any of you folk use a Sonos?
> 
> I love my rig, but it's pretty complicated for someone who does not live, eat, and breathe this stuff.  Thinking about a Sonos so people can have easy access to the music, and make playlists on the fly.
> 
> Oh, it might be handy for a bedroom Grado rig.  See- back on topic.


 

 i believe markm1 uses a sonos


----------



## swspiers

My GS1000e impression is posted:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/724510/grado-labs-new-e-series-headphones-and-loaner-program/60#post_10724639


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> My GS1000e impression is posted:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/724510/grado-labs-new-e-series-headphones-and-loaner-program/60#post_10724639


 
 Nice review of your experience with the GS1Ke, thanks.
 Glad you enjoyed them.
 Would you purchase them for yourself?


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> My GS1000e impression is posted:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/724510/grado-labs-new-e-series-headphones-and-loaner-program/60#post_10724639


 
  
 Very nice review....well done, Sir.


----------



## swspiers

joseph69 said:


> Nice review of your experience with the GS1Ke, thanks.
> Glad you enjoyed them.
> Would you purchase them for yourself?


 
  


whirlwind said:


> Very nice review....well done, Sir.


 

 Thanks, guys.
  
 I would absolutely buy them right now if it fit my vision for my endgame, but that is a little muddy at the moment. $999 ain't cheap, and even though I can afford it, I personally think that throwing gobs of cash at this hobby is the easy way out.  I want to make sure I have the best combination of value/performance/lifestyle fit.
  
 Right now, it depends on how the Alpha Dogs fare against the HE-560, which I should be getting as part of the tour in the next two weeks.  If the Alpha's maintain their overall supremacy, then the likelihood of buying the GS1Ke increases.  If the Alpha's get de-throned, it's more up in the air.
  
 Plus- there are rumors of a replacement for the HE-6 in the next year or two.


----------



## LCfiner

Yes, nice set of impressions. I had a non-i GS1000 for around 6 months a few years ago and I liked them for some music - mainly orchestral or smaller scale classical. But I found that I didn’t enjoy them as much as other SR series Grados for most pop, rock or close iced acoustic. The genre bandwidth of the GS1000 was more narrow for me. (an issue that I feel Grado resolved with the PS1000, FWIW)
  
 They absolutely provide a lot of detail but the frequency response is such that low level listening is where they do best. In some cases, that’s great. But not all cases. It seems that e series keeps this voicing mostly intact.
  
 Once ares where the GS1000e seems like it might be fairly different from the GS1000 is bass response. in the impressions linked above, swspiers wrote: _"Bass is there, and it extends quite deep, but it is very neutral and part of the whole presentation, not the main course."_
  
 The GS1000 bass sounds differently. Big bass hump at 100 Hz that immediately draws your attention and then steep rolloff down to 40 Hz. It very much wants to present a more exaggerated mid bass presence compared to stuff like the HD800 or Audeze cans. Both of which extend deeper to 20 or 30 Hz but have no boost in the bass impact region.
  
 Interestingly, a very recent headfonics review of the PS1000e says that vs the PS1000, the bass kick on the e was milder and less pronounced - more reference level. Perhaps Grado performed a similar tuning on the GS1000e bass response, as well. All just speculation, of course.
  
 thanks again for the impressions. Lots of detail and very balanced conclusion, imo.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> My GS1000e impression is posted:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/724510/grado-labs-new-e-series-headphones-and-loaner-program/60#post_10724639


 

 very , very nice write up !
 i do listen at low levels, which may be why i like grado's so much.
 one of the reasons i did not like the lcd 2 was having to listen at a level i did not like for them to sound their best
 and one reason i really didn't expect a lot out of the lcd x, but i was wrong there.
 back to the gs1000, when i first got one, it was an 'i' , and i said then, the gs1000 wasn't a great grado, it was just a great headphone !
 i was number five on the loaner list, and i was so impatient i went and purchased a pair from todd and took my name
 off the list. after a delay in shipping to due an unforeseen but understandable delay at grado, i was thinking i may cancel or change my order.
 i think i'll just keep my order as is, and listen to the gs1000e for myself !!


----------



## kvtaco17

RS1e eargasm!


----------



## bassboysam

Not Grado related, closed can shootout.


----------



## bbophead

And?


----------



## bassboysam

bbophead said:


> And?


Still in progress. I've never liked the D2000 for any rock/metal music. The 1540s are much better. I'll post more details soon.


----------



## Oracle

I would be interested to know your thoughts on these I've been looking at the 1540s for use at work to complement my Shure SE846.


----------



## jaywillin

smokin'


----------



## bassboysam

I spent a couple hours going back and forth between the D2k and 1540 using my e10 for amplification. The D2k is more open sounding while the 1540 is quite thick. The treble is warmer on the 1540 and bass extension sounds about the same but the 1540 has more bass. The d2k is missing mids and rock sounds a little thin with them. Guitars and vocals don't have that "in your face" quality. The treble response isn't great for rock either as I find it emphasizes the wrong frequency for guitar. D2K is still my go to for hip-hop.

The 1540 has a lot of bass and it can be a bit overpowering but i find it fun. guitars sound much more present and full. The d2k on the other hand sounds hollow and the guitars and vocals get sucked out of the mix (rock/meta, hip hop vocals are great). But the same fullness of the 1540 make them sound a bit slow. The D2k is more picky and can go from sounding great with some albums to not so great. The 1540 is more consistent and is a better all all rounder. The D2k has better separation due to it's more open sound while the 1540 punches you in the gut with bass and thicker mids but can be a bit messy with complex arrangements. 

Both are very comfortable. The D2K pads do get warmer but the 1540 has a bit too much clamping force and the headband isn't as soft as the D2K. The 1540 pads are great though.

If I had to choose 1 I'd go with the 1540 since most of my music is rock and metal but I'm happy to own both. They are very complementary pair of closed cans.


----------



## swspiers

bassboysam said:


> I spent a couple hours going back and forth between the D2k and 1540 using my e10 for amplification. The D2k is more open sounding while the 1540 is quite thick. The treble is warmer on the 1540 and bass extension sounds about the same but the 1540 has more bass. The d2k is missing mids and rock sounds a little thin with them. Guitars and vocals don't have that "in your face" quality. The treble response isn't great for rock either as I find it emphasizes the wrong frequency for guitar. D2K is still my go to for hip-hop.
> 
> The 1540 has a lot of bass and it can be a bit overpowering but i find it fun. guitars sound much more present and full. The d2k on the other hand sounds hollow and the guitars and vocals get sucked out of the mix. But the same fullness of the 1540 make them sound a bit slow. The D2k is more picky and can go from sounding great with some albums to not so great. The 1540 is more consistent and is a better all all rounder. The D2k has better separation due to it's more open sound while the 1540 punches you in the gut with bass and thicker mids but can be a bit messy with complex arrangements.
> 
> ...


 

 I may have asked you this a few dozen times, but have you heard the Alpha Dogs yet?  I have heard that they make up for what the 1540 lacks in precision and quickness, and with much more accurate and detailed bass.


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> I may have asked you this a few dozen times, but have you heard the Alpha Dogs yet?  I have heard that they make up for what the 1540 lacks in precision and quickness, and with much more accurate and detailed bass.


I haven't. But I'd love to one day. But I promised myself that the 1540s are my last purchase of the year.

It's getting a bit out of hand. 





Not pictured, SR80i and another Fidelio x1.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> smokin'




  
 Just wonderful!


bassboysam said:


> swspiers said:
> 
> 
> > I may have asked you this a few dozen times, but have you heard the Alpha Dogs yet?  I have heard that they make up for what the 1540 lacks in precision and quickness, and with much more accurate and detailed bass.
> ...


 
 Ha ha....yea...you are going to need a few more sets of ears!


----------



## bassboysam

whirlwind said:


> Just wonderful!
> Ha ha....yea...you are going to need a few more sets of ears!




I try to make time for all of them


----------



## bbophead

bassboysam said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Just wonderful!
> ...


 
 Your description of the D2K reminded me of why I sold my D7K.  Same kind of signature, IMHO.


----------



## bpcans

bassboysam said:


> I haven't. But I'd love to one day. But I promised myself that the 1540s are my last purchase of the year.
> 
> It's getting a bit out of hand.
> 
> ...


Oh Lord!


----------



## whirlwind




----------



## HarleyZH

bassboysam said:


> I haven't. But I'd love to one day. But I promised myself that the 1540s are my last purchase of the year.
> 
> It's getting a bit out of hand.
> 
> ...


 

  
  
 Same here haha, 2 of my cans are not pictured due to being at work. 
  
 Mind the cables! I didn't have the time to coil them up when I took this photo a while back.


----------



## bpcans

harleyzh said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection sir. Which ones get the most head time?


----------



## HarleyZH

JVC DX1000, Grado x Bushmills, Signature DJ, LCD2.2 and the Beyerdynamic T1 would get the most head time. The Absolute most head time would belong to the Signature DJ as it also doubles as a portable for me - I spend about 10 hours a week travelling on transport - not driving to save some money from Parking in the City. I usually lend out some of my cans to friends and family as well.


----------



## stacker45

I'm not surprised, those Bushmills X, sound pretty good.


----------



## HarleyZH

Been really digging some albums by Jess and the Ancient ones 
  

  
 Totally a Grado worthy album


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

harleyzh said:


> Same here haha, 2 of my cans are not pictured due to being at work.
> 
> Mind the cables! I didn't have the time to coil them up when I took this photo a while back.




Bushmills! Droooool


----------



## stacker45

Test post


http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn216/Stacker45/Photo926_zps23620036.jpg[/IMG][/URL[/url]]


----------



## hfhimeka

stacker45 said:


> Test post
> 
> 
> http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn216/Stacker45/Photo926_zps23620036.jpg[/IMG][/URL[/url]]


 
 very classy!


----------



## ebann

There a few pairs in that pic id like to try out


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

My listening area in my bachelor pad here in Montreal , simple, but gets the job done 
  
 Gear (from left to right): SR80(non i), GS1000(non i), Lenovo X201, ARCAM rPAC DAC, Grado RA-1 (Battery); PS500, RS1i.


----------



## joseph69

Very cool!


----------



## ferday

loving[max]sound said:


> My listening area in my bachelor pad here in Montreal , simple, but gets the job done
> 
> Gear (from left to right): SR80(non i), GS1000(non i), Lenovo X201, ARCAM rPAC DAC, Grado RA-1 (Battery); PS500, RS1i.




Do you live in one of those places with all the steps outside?

I miss Montreal


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

ferday said:


> Do you live in one of those places with all the steps outside?
> 
> I miss Montreal




Actually, as a matter of fact, I do! I live in The Plateau.


----------



## ferday

loving[max]sound said:


> Actually, as a matter of fact, I do! I live in The Plateau.




Cool, what a great area!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

ferday said:


> Cool, what a great area!




Indeed it is, I was living in Cote des Neiges before, I just moved here three weeks ago


----------



## ferday

loving[max]sound said:


> Indeed it is, I was living in Cote des Neiges before, I just moved here three weeks ago




Côté de neiges, must be a student? Anyways nice listening room! I always wanted one of those apartments with all the stairs lol. I adore that city


----------



## bpcans

loving[max]sound said:


> My listening area in my bachelor pad here in Montreal , simple, but gets the job done
> 
> Gear (from left to right): SR80(non i), GS1000(non i), Lenovo X201, ARCAM rPAC DAC, Grado RA-1 (Battery); PS500, RS1i.
> 
> ...


Nice set up sir. You don't have a girlfriend do you? J-K!


----------



## Claritas

225e compared with 225i

Hope you like it! Or just read the tl;_w_r.


----------



## wormsdriver

claritas said:


> 225e compared with 225i
> 
> Hope you like it! Or just read the tl;_w_r.


 
 well done! I'm sure many of us will find this quite useful! Also, it made me want to hear some R.I.P. and ...and Justice for All!
  
 Just the other day I was listening to the Garage Days Re-revisted with my Ps500 and had a hell of a good time. I was using my HeadRoom desktop amp which has a couple of "brightness" filters, with the top filter engaged, it brought the guitars more upfront, which was lacking a bit. the ps500 + metal sounds awesome!


----------



## deniall83

RS1i/e or Alessandro MS Pro for rock and metal? Which one is brighter?


----------



## wormsdriver

deniall83 said:


> RS1i/e or Alessandro MS Pro for rock and metal? Which one is brighter?


 
 I haven't tried the Ms pro or Rs1e, but I'm betting the rs1i is the brighter among the three. As far as metal, that would be a personal preference thing. 
  
 I don't listen to Metal nearly enough as I used to, but when I do, I sure do seem to enjoy the hell out of it! Anyhow, I seem to prefer not too bright, since I play it rather loud, and that just works better for me.


----------



## elmoe

claritas said:


> 225e compared with 225i
> 
> Hope you like it! Or just read the tl;_w_r.


 
  
 Thanks! Sounds like I'll be keeping my SR325i then if the changes are the same for them. Might go for the RS1e though.


----------



## whirlwind

loving[max]sound said:


> My listening area in my bachelor pad here in Montreal , simple, but gets the job done
> 
> Gear (from left to right): SR80(non i), GS1000(non i), Lenovo X201, ARCAM rPAC DAC, Grado RA-1 (Battery); PS500, RS1i.
> 
> ...


 
 Nice listening station  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


claritas said:


> 225e compared with 225i
> 
> Hope you like it! Or just read the tl;_w_r.


 
 Nice review....thanks.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

deniall83 said:


> RS1i/e or Alessandro MS Pro for rock and metal? Which one is brighter?


 
 RS1e will sound more forward, more full bodied, narrower soundstage compare to MS Pro (e-version)


----------



## whirlwind

A  little sunday morning ZZ Top for breakfast....before the British Open
  
 
  
  
 A small Joe B.
 
  
 A new Joe B. song off new album, due out in Sept.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Hey Montreal people! Good Morning, would love to have a small pub-night where we could all meet up and chat about audio around a pitcher and wings! .

Sunday morning with a little bit of Junip (Fields album)


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

themiddlesky said:


> RS1e will sound more forward, more full bodied, narrower soundstage compare to MS Pro (e-version)




Did they change the drivers to 50mm on the MS-Pro(e), or did those keep them at 40mm?


----------



## jaywillin

since the air is so hot and humid here
  

  

  

  
 the dvd is HIGHLY recommended !!


----------



## wormsdriver

Here's some recommended TV viewing:
  
_*Live From Daryl's House:*_

  

  
_*Spectacle: Elvis Costello with...*_

  
_*Later... with Jools Holland*_

  
_*The Midnight Special*_


----------



## stacker45

That's a good idea LovingMaxSound, but I don't know if they're are many Head-Fi members in Montréal though.
  
 My health isn't very good, so I tend to stay close to headquarters most of the time, but let me know where and when, just in case things improve.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

stacker45 said:


> That's a good idea LovingMaxSound, but I don't know if they're are many Head-Fi members in Montréal though.
> 
> My health isn't very good, so I tend to stay close to headquarters most of the time, but let me know where and when, just in case things improve.




There are a few in Montreal (maybe 5 that I have seen on Head-Fi), that should be enough for a decent get-together


----------



## Theogenes

loving[max]sound said:


> There are a few in Montreal (maybe 5 that I have seen on Head-Fi), that should be enough for a decent get-together




Having recently set up a small (~5 people) meet in Nashville, I can tell you that's actually a great size to start with, as people can take their time listening, and conversations can get more in-depth and interesting. 

Just my perspective


----------



## TheMiddleSky

loving[max]sound said:


> Did they change the drivers to 50mm on the MS-Pro(e), or did those keep them at 40mm?


 
 Hi,
  
 It's already midnight here actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Yes, MS Pro (e) using red 50mm driver just like what RS1e have.


----------



## jimr101

Always wanted to start a cafe where you roasted coffee in the morning and a mini brewery in the afternoon where you could check out headphones with a credit card and each table had a Neil Young Pono music player that you played like the old rock olla juke box. I'd call it "Fresh coffee and Grados in the morning and brews and tunes in the afternoon"


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Just a few more pictures, sooo sunny in Montreal today!


----------



## stacker45

From what I can remember, the RS1/RA1 make a great sounding combination, that's no surprise, since  the RA1 was voiced for the RS1, just like the HP1/HPA1 combo.


----------



## snarfarlarkus

loving[max]sound said:


> Just a few more pictures, sooo sunny in Montreal today!


 
 Would you prefer the RS1 over the PS500?


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

snarfarlarkus said:


> Would you prefer the RS1 over the PS500?


 
  
 Totally depends on what I am listening to. They each treat the music differently.


----------



## snarfarlarkus

loving[max]sound said:


> Totally depends on what I am listening to. They each treat the music differently.


 
 What is your overall favourite between the RS1, PS500 and GS1000?


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

snarfarlarkus said:


> What is your overall favourite between the RS1, PS500 and GS1000?


 
  
 Oh boy, well, they each have their pros and their cons. I can not really tell which one it my favourite, because if I truly had a favourite, I would only own that one pair.
  
 Comfort: GS1000
 Bass: PS500
 Warmth: RS1
 Style ("look"): PS500
 Sound distribution: GS1000
 Musicality: RS1


----------



## snarfarlarkus

loving[max]sound said:


> Oh boy, well, they each have their pros and their cons. I can not really tell which one it my favourite, because if I truly had a favourite, I would only own that one pair.
> 
> Comfort: GS1000
> Bass: PS500
> ...


 
 Right. Thanks for the info. I cant decide which to buy haha


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

snarfarlarkus said:


> Right. Thanks for the info. I cant decide which to buy haha


 
  
 What exactly do you want from your headphones? Also, consider the difference in price, because the GS1000 is 1000$, where are the PS500 is roughly 600$...


----------



## LCfiner

FWIW, I’d personally recommend the PS500 as an all around headphone unless you want a bit more attack and energy in the upper mids and treble, then get the RS1.
  
 The PS500 bass hits quite a bit harder than the RS1 and can be a lot of fun if you want more impact than what you get from typical Grados.


----------



## bpcans

loving[max]sound said:


> Just a few more pictures, sooo sunny in Montreal today!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Great pics L[M]S!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bpcans said:


> Great pics L[M]S!


 
 Hey! Thanks 
  
 I appreciate people liking the photos!


----------



## stacker45

Can I play too, I've heard them all so...
  
 Comfort: RS1
 Bass: PS500
 Warmth: PS500, if they were any warmer, you'd need oven mits to handle them
 Style (''look''): RS1
 Sound distribution: GS1000
 Musicality: GS1000


----------



## bpcans

^^^ stacker45, I think you've mailed it.


----------



## stacker45

Hmmm!, funny because I don't even remember going to the post office, but then, I have been known to forget things, damn painkillers!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

I wish I had a bigger apartment, I would have loved to host a mini-meet . Until that happens, enjoy this gem:


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Hey everyone!
  
 Does anyone know where one can download 24/96 quality albums?


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

snarfarlarkus said:


> Right. Thanks for the info. I cant decide which to buy haha


 
  
 Go to an audio shop where they sell all these models, try them out and get a feel for them. That would be the best option in my honest opinion.


----------



## stacker45

Have you checked out HD-Tracks?


----------



## derpydum

Does anyone know the complete difference between the 'i' and the 'e' series? does one particularly sound better than the other?


----------



## Claritas

derpydum said:


> Does anyone know the complete difference between the 'i' and the 'e' series? does one particularly sound better than the other?




I compared only 225i and e, and 80i and e. The four main differences between the 225 models mentioned in the review held for the 80 models, but to a lesser degree.

Besides that, I concluded that 80e isn't the same bargain that 80i was, because 80e + L-cushions is about 70% as good as 225e and 80i + L-cushions is about 90% as good as 225i. So if you prefer the e series' sound, 225e is certainly worth the extra $100.

I'd really like to hear from others . . .

Thanks for the positive feedback, guys!


----------



## DmixAmont

First time poster here, but couldn't hold back after finding so few reviews for the PS500e. Put simply, these are the first headphones that remind me of what it's like to be with musicians, watching a performance, absorbed in the fullness of it all. I auditioned (well, ordered and then returned) the RS1e, RS2e, and PS225e, the AKG Q701, and K545 before landing on these.
  
 In some ways I was glad there weren't many reviews on these in particular as it forced me to trust my own gut. Here's a simple breakdown of how I landed with the PS500e:
  
 1) RS2e: Really enjoyed these, especially for classic rock and well produced jazz, but wasn't so kind to lackluster tracks and was missing a natural bass feel that I especially love for classical and jazz (trying picking up timpani on them - you'll have a hard time). Wanted to like these more bc of better price point.
  
 2) PS225e: I was hoping that for 200 dollars less I would be satisfied. I probably went the wrong direction. For my musical tastes these were great phones but after hearing the RS2 I knew there was better territory and for me, it was worth it. (I wouldn't have said the same thing 4 years ago).
  
 3) RS1e: Oddly, these were essentially the same price as the PS500e (without tax - I live in NY) and so I was really curious how the top of the Reference line compared against the "little sibling" of the professional line. In the end, I couldn't get past the comfort issues. Even after a few adjustments, I just liked the ps500e better for my tastes. I compared with Trane, Aretha, Supremes, a variety of chamber and small orchestra works, as well as a host of classic rock and folk rock.
  
 In the end, I've been swooned over by the 500e. The folks at Grado said it was a "improvement" over the HF2. While I'm sure this is technically true I can't say it's a $200 improvement for some pretty similar form and tech. If I had the HF2 I probably wouldn't be posting this, but alas....


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Hmmm!, funny because I don't even remember going to the post office, but then, I have been known to forget things, damn painkillers!


 
 I think those pain killers have made you funnier!


----------



## derpydum

claritas said:


> I compared only 225i and e, and 80i and e. The four main differences between the 225 models mentioned in the review held for the 80 models, but to a lesser degree.
> 
> Besides that, I concluded that 80e isn't the same bargain that 80i was, because 80e + L-cushions is about 70% as good as 225e and 80i + L-cushions is about 90% as good as 225i. So if you prefer the e series' sound, 225e is certainly worth the extra $100.
> 
> ...


 
 I read your review. Very informative and helpful. I mainly asked because I plan on buying some new phones that would sound good with metal and rock, and the grado's have TONS of hype for that, so whichever is better is what I plan on going for, and the 225i's sound like they'd be better in this case. And being I live in the middle of nowhere in the south, i can't really get my hands on any of them to try or listen to any good quality headphones for the matter (other than beats or mainstream brands if you'd consider that good quality) so if I buy anything I have to order them and I'm going out on a leap of faith that they'll sound as good as I'm speculating. I Also was wondering how the g cush pads would make things sound.


----------



## Claritas

derpydum said:


> I read your review. Very informative and helpful. I mainly asked because I plan on buying some new phones that would sound good with metal and rock, and the grado's have TONS of hype for that, so whichever is better is what I plan on going for, and the 225i's sound like they'd be better in this case.




Thanks. I'm glad you liked it.

For metal and rock, I think it's a toss up judged on merit because of the trade offs. I myself prefer 225i for that, but preferences will vary.


----------



## Theogenes

dmixamont said:


> First time poster here, but couldn't hold back after finding so few reviews for the PS500e. Put simply, these are the first headphones that remind me of what it's like to be with musicians, watching a performance, absorbed in the fullness of it all. I auditioned (well, ordered and then returned) the RS1e, RS2e, and PS225e, the AKG Q701, and K545 before landing on these.
> 
> In some ways I was glad there weren't many reviews on these in particular as it forced me to trust my own gut. Here's a simple breakdown of how I landed with the PS500e:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for posting, man! Great first post 
  
 I've never heard the PS500 (e or not), but I can tell you that the HF2 is, in my opinion,  one of the weirdest sounding headphones I've ever heard.  Something about it just struck me as being totally wrong. So I guess I'm saying you don't need to worry about any sense of "what might've been" -- it sounds like you did great!!
  
 Oh, and of course: Welcome to Head-Fi!! Sorry about your wallet


----------



## whirlwind

dmixamont said:


> First time poster here, but couldn't hold back after finding so few reviews for the PS500e. Put simply, these are the first headphones that remind me of what it's like to be with musicians, watching a performance, absorbed in the fullness of it all. I auditioned (well, ordered and then returned) the RS1e, RS2e, and PS225e, the AKG Q701, and K545 before landing on these.
> 
> In some ways I was glad there weren't many reviews on these in particular as it forced me to trust my own gut. Here's a simple breakdown of how I landed with the PS500e:
> 
> ...


 
 Yea, great first post.
  
 Looks like you did some good homework....congrats, enjoy your music and welcome!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

dmixamont said:


> First time poster here, but couldn't hold back after finding so few reviews for the PS500e. Put simply, these are the first headphones that remind me of what it's like to be with musicians, watching a performance, absorbed in the fullness of it all. I auditioned (well, ordered and then returned) the RS1e, RS2e, and PS225e, the AKG Q701, and K545 before landing on these.
> 
> In some ways I was glad there weren't many reviews on these in particular as it forced me to trust my own gut. Here's a simple breakdown of how I landed with the PS500e:
> 
> ...


 

 I've LOVED the PS500s (pre-e version).  They were the most transparent, "you are there" headphones in a comparison I did against several others.  However, they indeed are a rare beast here... of 2,000 headphones compared in the last year of the "Rank The Headphones That You Own,"  only 4 were the Gradp PS500.  Even fewer, two, were the Grado PS1000!


----------



## swspiers

Woo-hoo!
  
 After 2 months of background checks, security checks, physicals, and more background checks, I begin my new job on 7/30!
  
 I might celebrate with some new gear...


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> Woo-hoo!
> 
> After 2 months of background checks, security checks, physicals, and more background checks, I begin my new job on 7/30!
> 
> I might celebrate with some new gear...


 
 Congratulations on your new job…and if I were you, I would celebrate with some new gear!!!


----------



## swspiers

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations on your new job…and if I were you, I would celebrate with some new gear!!!


 

 Actually, I might celebrate by selling some gear.  My recent experience with the GS1000e is making me think I don't really need my Schiit Bifrost Uber...


----------



## markm1

swspiers said:


> Actually, I might celebrate by selling some gear.  My recent experience with the GS1000e is making me think I don't really need my Schiit Bifrost Uber...


 

 Congratulations, man!


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> Woo-hoo!
> 
> After 2 months of background checks, security checks, physicals, and more background checks, I begin my new job on 7/30!
> 
> I might celebrate with some new gear...


 
 Congrats, Scott.
  
 Yep, new gear is a great way to celebrate a new job......I sort of did that myself.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Woo-hoo!
> 
> After 2 months of background checks, security checks, physicals, and more background checks, I begin my new job on 7/30!
> 
> I might celebrate with some new gear...


 

 you got security clearance ?? of course if you told me, you'd have to kill me right ?? lol


----------



## swspiers

Security clearance per se.  As a counselor, I'm not privy to state secrets.  But privacy is a whole other level on a military base, so I had to clear a very extensive background check to be able to work.
  
 I also had to admit to being a Grado fan.  The did not take kindly to my opinion of the RS1


----------



## jaywillin

killer song , two covers
  

  

  
 man i can't wait for my gs1000e to arrive !


----------



## kvtaco17

swspiers said:


> Woo-hoo!
> 
> After 2 months of background checks, security checks, physicals, and more background checks, I begin my new job on 7/30!
> 
> I might celebrate with some new gear...


 
  
 CONGRATS!
  


swspiers said:


> Actually, I might celebrate by selling some gear.  My recent experience with the GS1000e is making me think I don't really need my Schiit Bifrost Uber...


 
  
 I bet someone on here could give it a good home!


----------



## swspiers

kvtaco17 said:


> CONGRATS!
> 
> 
> I bet someone on here could give it a good home!




Anyone interested can shoot me a PM. I will probably list them tomorrow.


----------



## Theogenes

jaywillin said:


> man i can't wait for my gs1000e to arrive !


 
  
 Heck Jay, _I'm excited_ for you to get 'em!! I know you'll have some good words and maybe some pics for us


----------



## huckfinn

....
 I received a few days ago some new 225s to try.
 I've let them play for 50+hours before listening.
 Then compared them to my 80s and....I don't seem to hear much difference!
 I use flac files + macbook + Leckerton uha-6s mkii




 I haven't tried swapping the pads yet but, I don't know.......what's your experience?
 Is the sq noticeably different between the two and I'm kind of....deaf???


----------



## Claritas

Which 225 and which 80?


----------



## huckfinn

They both have the "orange" drivers. Officially the "i" version but I have been told that here in Europe (...maybe elsewhere as well?) the were selling the new "e" version drivers inside the older "i" cups......


----------



## Claritas

Yeah, "RedEyes." Well, if those are both RedEyes, they shouldn't sound so very different. Different yes, but more similar than an e and an i sound. Also, bear in mind that you're comparing the two SR numbers that sound most similar.


----------



## whirlwind

theogenes said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > man i can't wait for my gs1000e to arrive !
> ...


 
  
 Yea, I am excited for jay to get them too.
  
 I am also down for some pics of the GS1000e
  
 I know he will leave his impressions, here.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

whirlwind said:


> Yea, I am excited for jay to get them too.
> 
> I am also down for some pics of the GS1000e
> 
> I know he will leave his impressions, here.




Looking forward to the pictures, I also want to know if they are being shipped with the newly designed G-Cush.


----------



## swspiers

loving[max]sound said:


> Looking forward to the pictures, I also want to know if they are being shipped with the newly designed G-Cush.


 
 Wow.  I didn't even think about taking pictures!  My close-up photography really sucks.

  
 This one's a little dark, but with some photo shopping it might look ok.
  

  
 Over head of the pads.  This might quell any "size of pad" controversy from the Grado conspiracy nuts.  The new G cush is on the left, although I'm sure some will claim I reversed them...
  


 Side view, and they are definitely deeper as well.  These things are fricking huge in the wild!
  


 Red-eye reduction did not work with my flash...
  
 Hopefully some skilled photographers will present more elegant shots.  I'm a landscape guy, and don't really have a good perspective for macro shots


----------



## swspiers

Oh yeah.  I almost forgot..  Check-out my latest 'jams'
  




  

  
  Definitely Grado-approved!


----------



## Redstrand

Sweet! 
 Quote:


swspiers said:


> Oh yeah.  I almost forgot..  Check-out my latest 'jams'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

swspiers said:


> Wow.  I didn't even think about taking pictures!  My close-up photography really sucks.
> 
> 
> This one's a little dark, but with some photo shopping it might look ok.
> ...


 
  
 "Red-eye reduction did not work with my flash..." <-- Pun intended???


----------



## jaywillin

theogenes said:


> Heck Jay, _I'm excited_ for you to get 'em!! I know you'll have some good words and maybe some pics for us


 

 i'm sure both will be possible !!


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Wow.  I didn't even think about taking pictures!  My close-up photography really sucks.
> 
> 
> This one's a little dark, but with some photo shopping it might look ok.
> ...


 
  
  


swspiers said:


> Oh yeah.  I almost forgot..  Check-out my latest 'jams'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 i'm no photog either, i have a little cannon point at shoot i barely know how to use ! lol
 and i'll have some blackberry please !! (this is the south you know)


----------



## zunehdrocks

The yamaha hph 200 is supposed to be a grado killer up until the sr225 (some say either is better)


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

zunehdrocks said:


> The yamaha hph 200 is supposed to be a grado killer up until the sr225 (some say either is better)


 
  
 Do not want to sound like a Grado "Fan boy", but really? The wire on the HPH looks so flimsy, and the headphones have this "meh" look to them. I have no clue how they sound, but for $250CDN, they look like any random Sony headphones you can buy for 40$ at Future Shop, or Best Buy... Just my opinion...


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> Oh yeah.  I almost forgot..  Check-out my latest 'jams'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ha....Well played!


----------



## swspiers

whirlwind said:


> Ha....Well played!


 

 He he he
  
 I thought my 'red-eye' joke as better though...


----------



## swspiers

Sonos is hooked-up and in the house!
  
 My mind is boggled by the ease, quality, and amazing amount of stuff it does.  Holy Crap!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## god-bluff

Returned. the PS500s in the end. Too warm/ bassy/dark for my taste. Never thought I'd say that about a Grado. Back to the Beyers for me, sorry.


----------



## bpcans

396629 said:


> Returned. the PS500s in the end. Too warm/ bassy/dark for my taste. Never thought I'd say that about a Grado. Back to the Beyers for me, sorry.


Did you try the RS1's and the GS1K's?


----------



## god-bluff

No I'd love to but both well out of my budget sadly


----------



## bpcans

396629 said:


> No I'd love to but both well out of my budget sadly


At retail prices both the RS and GS are cost prohibitive. But there are many good head-fi members who routinely acquire, sell, and yes even reacquire, these fine headphones. You can often find these and other hp's on the buy/sell/trade forum at some very attractive prices from time to time. Even if you can't afford them now it's always good to familarize yourself through audition with different hp's so that when the opportunity presents itself you can buy with confidence.


----------



## joseph69

396629 said:


> No I'd love to but both well out of my budget sadly


 
 The RS1 is $100.00 more than the PS500…or you can get an RS1 used.


----------



## stacker45

I's not that big of a difference,  when you consider the fact that RS1 comes with a nice 15' extension cable, wich, as far as I'm concerned, is a must, because Grado's cable, are on the short side.


----------



## bbophead

swspiers said:


> Oh yeah.  I almost forgot..  Check-out my latest 'jams'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Our fig tree runneth over.  I get about five pounds every other day and that's just the ones I can reach from the ground.  Maybe another week and then, wait'll next year.


----------



## Krutsch

swspiers said:


> Sonos is hooked-up and in the house!
> 
> My mind is boggled by the ease, quality, and amazing amount of stuff it does.  Holy Crap!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
  
 Just curious...
  
 Looking at your sig, do you bridge your Sonos setup to your head-fi rig (e.g. using a Sonos CONNECT into your Bifrost, et al.), using your Grado headphones, of course (keeping the thread on-topic)?


----------



## swspiers

krutsch said:


> Just curious...
> 
> Looking at your sig, do you bridge your Sonos setup to your head-fi rig (e.g. using a Sonos CONNECT into your Bifrost, et al.), using your Grado headphones, of course (keeping the thread on-topic)?




Right now I'm just running digital coax from the Connect into the Marantz. It sounds pretty good for the Grado's so far.


----------



## wormsdriver

a little Eric Clapton, anyone?


----------



## CanadianMaestro

joseph69 said:


> The RS1 is $100.00 more than the PS500…or you can get an RS1 used.


 

 Got my RS1i from CAM  back in March. $500 CAD shipped. With 4-m extension cord. Spankin' mint. No complaints.
 btw, there are two LCD2's with wooden boxes on sale on CAM, for about $750CAD each! Go for it!
 Enjoy.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

396629 said:


> Returned. the PS500s in the end. Too warm/ bassy/dark for my taste. Never thought I'd say that about a Grado. Back to the Beyers for me, sorry.




What genre of music do you most listen to?


----------



## JoeDoe

A little Cocobolo eye candy for you gentlemen.
  
 The NFB 11.32 is performing excellently. It's detail retrieval and depth bests the Asgard2/Bifrost and O2/ODAC. Compared to either, it throws a much more three-dimensional soundstage.


----------



## huckfinn

....Does anyone know how to protect the lettering on the cans so that it doesn't rub off over time?


----------



## markm1

krutsch said:


> Just curious...
> 
> Looking at your sig, do you bridge your Sonos setup to your head-fi rig (e.g. using a Sonos CONNECT into your Bifrost, et al.), using your Grado headphones, of course (keeping the thread on-topic)?


 
 That's what I do. I've transferred every CD I own in lossless on a NAS (14,000 tracks more or less I think) that is streamed via a Sonos Connect that then goes to an Rotel Integrated amp w/ DAC to speakers or my HP rig. It works pretty well.
  
 My next move would be to get a nicer separate DAC that would be an upgrade from the integrated w/ DAC. It sounds good, but not as good as CD through my stereo. Since it's streamed, short of buying a very high end DAC, I doubt it will ever sound quite as good as listening to lossless files directly from a PC or a CDP. But, pretty close. Listening through the Sonos speakers in the house-I've got two play 5's, a sub and a playbar, it's sounds surprisingly good. Again, not upper echelon audiophile dedicated listening good-but house music, good quality music while I'm preparing diner or doing stuff around the house-I'm satisfied. The Playbar w/ Sub which is a chunk of $ sounds really good.
  
 And it/s so convenient w/ great features.


----------



## Cankin

ars technica visits Grado
  
 http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/07/some-of-the-worlds-most-reknowned-headphones-built-in-a-brooklyn-townhouse/


----------



## Krutsch

markm1 said:


> That's what I do. I've transferred every CD I own in lossless on a NAS (14,000 tracks more or less I think) that is streamed via a Sonos Connect that then goes to an Rotel Integrated amp w/ DAC to speakers or my HP rig. It works pretty well.
> 
> My next move would be to get a nicer separate DAC that would be an upgrade from the integrated w/ DAC. It sounds good, but not as good as CD through my stereo. Since it's streamed, short of buying a very high end DAC, I doubt it will ever sound quite as good as listening to lossless files directly from a PC or a CDP. But, pretty close. Listening through the Sonos speakers in the house-I've got two play 5's, a sub and a playbar, it's sounds surprisingly good. Again, not upper echelon audiophile dedicated listening good-but house music, good quality music while I'm preparing diner or doing stuff around the house-I'm satisfied. The Playbar w/ Sub which is a chunk of $ sounds really good.
> 
> And it/s so convenient w/ great features.


 
  
 I do something similar with DLNA (MinimServer on a Mac Mini) --> Denon network player (DNP-720AE) --> optical to Arcam rDac --> NAD C375BEE --> Speakers.
  
 The NAD has the integrated DAC module, but the Arcam simply blows it away for SQ, so I pulled it from the head-fi rig to use there.  I am looking hard at Sonos, because the Denon is a 1st-gen product that doesn't do gapless (unless you drive it with the remote and the 3-line OLED display) and the iOS app really, really sucks.  However, the above does handle hi-res tracks (if that matters) and does sound quite good.
  
 Anyway, thanks!


----------



## JES

cankin said:


> ars technica visits Grado
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/07/some-of-the-worlds-most-reknowned-headphones-built-in-a-brooklyn-townhouse/




If they let me in there I'd be building my very own RS1e.


----------



## bpcans

huckfinn said:


> ....Does anyone know how to protect the lettering on the cans so that it doesn't rub off over time?


Are you talking about the handwritten serial number on the cups?


----------



## huckfinn

No: the writing that says " The Prestige Series"  and "Grado Labs"....


----------



## stacker45

Sorry, I still can't use my quote function, so, to answer huckfinn's question on how to protect the lettering on Grado headphones, I have the HP1000, which have probably THE most fragile lettering ever printed on Grados. Now, not touching the lettering is obviously the most effective way of protecting it. Aside from my GS and PS1000, I handle all my Grados, the same way wich is, like dynamite, just kidding, or am I ?. I simpliy pinch the little knob on the cup gimbals pivoting point, between my middle finger and my thumb, if you decide to try this, just make sur to use enough pressure not to drop them.


----------



## bpcans

huckfinn, I've got a friend who has a pair of some "really" used Grado's, you can't even tell what model they are any more. But when you put them on and that sweet Grado signature starts to come out it's like audio bliss. Speaking of audio heaven, I'm listening to Steely Dan "Everything Must Go". Kinda loving Audirvana+ as my new music player in my MacBook Pro.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

huckfinn said:


> No: the writing that says " The Prestige Series"  and "Grado Labs"....


 

 I handle the edges of the air chamber. I have no trouble with the Prestige Series HPs, as the lettering is actually on raised plastic molds of the letters. A bit of silver paint does well if the lettering ever fades. It's the lettering on the RS1i that has me fretting. They're not raised but silk-screened on the wood cups. Those could easily scratch off. In the end, just handle with lovin' care.


----------



## joseph69

huckfinn said:


> ....Does anyone know how to protect the lettering on the cans so that it doesn't rub off over time?


 
 Don't touch them! Just kidding.
 I usually pick up my headphones from the cushions while they are face down, and never pick them up by the cups. If the lettering is that bad…I had a new pair that I took an eraser to, and erased all of the lettering, so the cups were "blacked out" and they looked great IMO.


----------



## markm1

krutsch said:


> I do something similar with DLNA (MinimServer on a Mac Mini) --> Denon network player (DNP-720AE) --> optical to Arcam rDac --> NAD C375BEE --> Speakers.
> 
> The NAD has the integrated DAC module, but the Arcam simply blows it away for SQ, so I pulled it from the head-fi rig to use there.  I am looking hard at Sonos, because the Denon is a 1st-gen product that doesn't do gapless (unless you drive it with the remote and the 3-line OLED display) and the iOS app really, really sucks.  However, the above does handle hi-res tracks (if that matters) and does sound quite good.
> 
> Anyway, thanks!


 
 Very cool. It's definitely a case of-"the future is now" kind of thing IMO. It's really changed the way I listen to music. I can sit down and really listen to higher end sound on my dedicated rig, listen to my Grados if I feel like it.
  
 But, so often when I just have a few minutes, a quick work out in my basement, doing a home project, even in the morning, getting ready for work, feeding the dogs, drinking a cup of joe, the TV is on, commercial, grab my cell phone, push a button and I listen to a couple of songs from a play list, then back to the news. Ridiculous extravagance, but my dream was to have access to all my music whenever I want it in any room of the house. A giant speaker based Ipod for the house available in any room I want. Every song I own, internet radio, streaming any music service.
  
  
 You can make Sonos sound good. Lossless through their better components (playbar w/ sub for example) is really decent. For anyone thinking about it-compressed mp3 files thru their connect into resolving speakers will make you want to cry. For that, you will be very tempted to add a very nice DAC-the best you can afford 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The next generation will be how to make it sound truly audiophile quality good w/o having to purchase a $5k plus DAC. High  end wireless speaker sound that is affordable.....
  
 I want it all baby!!
  
 M'haa-ha-ha! I must rule the World, the universe,,,,
  
 oh, ok I've got my meds now. Sorry.


----------



## Krutsch

markm1 said:


> <snip, snip>
> 
> I want it all baby!!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Dude... you are two posts away from having it all


----------



## bpcans

Pure Grado bliss!


----------



## kvtaco17

PS500e demo cans are here!


----------



## Oracle

kvtaco17 said:


> PS500e demo cans are here!


 
  
 I look forward to hearing your impressions.


----------



## Redstrand

Me too. You folks can be further bad influences


----------



## joseph69

Me too!


----------



## kvtaco17

All I have to say is... sorry for your wallets... mine included...


----------



## Redstrand

Dadgum you all! Now chop chop get on with the listening so you can enlighten the heathens


----------



## jaywillin

man, i gone for just the first half of the day and 38 post , dayumn ! lol
  
  
 oh, and my gs1000e's should be here tomorrow !


----------



## irishsammy

Darn it, I'm back in this club again.  Couldn't resist the closeout deals on the i Series and I picked up a pair of 125i's.  Listening to them now and I have to say that the only pain I feel is in my wallet. 
  
 Long live Grado.


----------



## whirlwind

For anybody that is a fan of SRV
  
 The Essential Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble 2 cd set.....songs spanning from 1983-2002....all digitally remastered from the original recordings....33 songs in all.
  
 I have to be honest....I have not heard this  on my 225 yet....but this set is stellar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Just get it!


----------



## sinnottj

cankin said:


> ars technica visits Grado
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/07/some-of-the-worlds-most-reknowned-headphones-built-in-a-brooklyn-townhouse/


 
  
 Did anyone watch this - it's actually quite interesting.
  
 Jonathan Grado says at the end that _"what we don't produce in this building [Grado factory] is the wood, the metal and the drivers. The drivers are our design, but we just don't have the room in this building [to manufacture them]"_
  
 (p.s. not trying to start a fight with anyone!  I know it's been the subject of some debate in the past, so I thought it was good to have it on the record ...)


----------



## LCfiner

yeah, I thought it was a nice video showing a little of the assembly process and the building setup. I thought it was fairly well known amongst Grado fans that some of the major components were _built_ elsewhere but still designed and assembled at the Brooklyn site.


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> man, i gone for just the first half of the day and 38 post , dayumn ! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Yep.  I suspect that if everyone who lurks in this thread, and just checks it out, actually posted, it might be over a hundred posts!  I would love it if we got saturation-bombed- I love to see new folk in the thread.


 


Yeah, the GS1Ke is the first headphone I ever listened to that made me curious about vinyl or a tube amp...


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > man, i gone for just the first half of the day and 38 post , dayumn ! lol
> ...


 

 its that revealing without being are to listen to isn't it ? you can really head stuff


----------



## god-bluff

bpcans said:


> At retail prices both the RS and GS are cost prohibitive. But there are many good head-fi members who routinely acquire, sell, and yes even reacquire, these fine headphones. You can often find these and other hp's on the buy/sell/trade forum at some very attractive prices from time to time. Even if you can't afford them now it's always good to familarize yourself through audition with different hp's so that when the opportunity presents itself you can buy with confidence.


 
 I bought the PS500s on a whim really. I thought I'd get a taste of high end headphones, could afford and in fact  couldn't resist  them at half price ! I normally set a limit of just £100 for one pair headphones. Only my HD25s cost more than this. So even at the bargain price I got them at  they were by far the most expensive headphones I've ever purchased.
  
 For my £100 limit  there are always a choice of Beyers on Amazon warehouse deals: DT440/ 660 /990pro and DT150s all great headphones in their own right. I happen to absolutely love their sound as well, perfectly balanced for me. Sparkling highs, just the right amount of bass, great detail and instrument separation, an airy and and wide soundstage. Comfortable and great quality. I've used them for years, and they're great value compared to Grados in the UK.


loving[max]sound said:


> What genre of music do you most listen to?


 
 All sorts really: rock, jazz, classical etc. My particular love is for the progressive rock and other classic rock of the Seventies. I find my Beyerdynamics and to a slightly  lesser extent (with classical) HD25s are perfect for these.I don't rule out a future Grado headphone but maybe would be happy with the new SR125e or SR225e, but for now I'm happy with what I have 
  
I should also say I think the PS500s I received may have been faulty (they we probably a customer return anyway) In addition to a malformed cushion I seemed (or at least convinced myself) to detect a very slight channel imbalance/ driver mismatch. They also suffered from what I suppose is, the 'Grattle'. I have a good amount of hair and every time I put them on there was an annoying buzz or distortion from one or other of the drivers. Sometimes there was a hair on the cushion and other times no obvious cause but a tap on the driver cured it. I also continuously experienced this with my SR80s as well to a lesser degree
  
 I suppose I just prefer my headphones hand made in Germany rather than Brooklyn at the moment.


----------



## jaywillin

W.W. i sure i've posted this before, but who cares !!!


----------



## Awgd8

I had both Rs1 and ps500s before and surprisingly, sold both and end up liking the alessandro MS2i. It is like the sound is in the middle of those 2 highend. I am selling the Ms2i now here, but to my surprise, no body has interest or want to explore
 this other grado version. Still my MS2i is for sale. Switching hobbies to car audio.


----------



## ThePianoMan

Hey crew, selling off my 325is for a good price with a BUNCH of included goodies.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/727931/grado-sr325is-mint-with-adaptor-case-original-box-and-warranty-and-comfy-headband
  
  
 I was reading recently that apparently Grado checks headphones for quality not only with some rock/blues but also uses a good deal of Ella Fitzgerald music! pretty neat I thought. Gonna go try out a few more Grados in the line; I'll post some impressions comparing the different models if anyone wants.
  
 Happy Listening


----------



## jaywillin

awgd8 said:


> I had both Rs1 and ps500s before and surprisingly, sold both and end up liking the alessandro MS2i. It is like the sound is in the middle of those 2 highend. I am selling the Ms2i now here, but to my surprise, no body has interest or want to explore
> this other grado version. Still my MS2i is for sale. Switching hobbies to car audio.


 

 how much you want ??


----------



## Awgd8

jaywillin said:


> how much you want ??




$230 shipped/insured/Paypaled! This price is for CONUS only. ( included Grado Flat pads and mini adapter). Pls. See pics.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/724551/excellent-condition-alessandro-grado-ms2i-music-series-2-newer-version-2nd-owner


----------



## elmoe

thepianoman said:


> Hey crew, selling off my 325is for a good price with a BUNCH of included goodies.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/727931/grado-sr325is-mint-with-adaptor-case-original-box-and-warranty-and-comfy-headband
> 
> ...


 
  
 No offense, this is just a FYI, but it's rare for a pair of 325is to sell for more than 180-200 USD on head-fi. 275 is 20 bucks less than a brand new pair...


----------



## Claritas

elmoe said:


> No offense, this is just a FYI, but it's rare for a pair of 325is to sell for more than 180-200 USD on head-fi. 275 is 20 bucks less than a brand new pair...




It's a reasonable starting price because of the $50 leather case it comes with (assuming that it includes shipping). Good luck.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> W.W. i sure i've posted this before, but who cares !!!




  
 Jay, you can post this every other day if you want....because I can listen to this 24/7
  
 This is just pure magic......I love it....it is my crack cocaine .
  
 Alot of strings being bent in those few minutes.
  
 Excuse me, while I listen again.


----------



## elmoe

claritas said:


> It's a reasonable starting price because of the $50 leather case it comes with (assuming that it includes shipping). Good luck.


 
  
 Once again, I mean no offense, I already have my own pair so I'm not interested either way, but even with a used leather case 275usd is a steep price... Assuming you take the usual 180usd used pricetag, add 40 bucks for the (used) leather case and 20 bucks for shipping, that's around 240usd, which would be a fair starting price especially considering there is now the 325e so the "i" series prices are going to go down even more.


----------



## Claritas

I wouldn't be surprised if that were the end price, but that's not good salesmanship. Let's move on.


----------



## LCfiner

My experience selling stuff on here the past few years is that the majority of people don’t care about bundled accessories and value them very, very low in a sale. it’s like, “ooh, that’s a nice case (or extra pads or extra tubes, etc). I’ll give you 2 bucks for it” like it’s a garage sale. the meat of the sale is the headphone. Most people either don’t want the accessories or would like them thrown in for free.
  
 just my experience. I had grado hard carry cases and ended up practically giving them away


----------



## Dark_wizzie

Hey guys.
 What is the "Grado In House Sound" like?


----------



## jonbmet

Interesting article posted yesterday on ARS technical. Includes a visit to Grado and mentions where the drivers are built (or _not built...)_
  
 http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/07/some-of-the-worlds-most-reknowned-headphones-built-in-a-brooklyn-townhouse/


----------



## elmoe

lcfiner said:


> My experience selling stuff on here the past few years is that the majority of people don’t care about bundled accessories and value them very, very low in a sale. it’s like, “ooh, that’s a nice case (or extra pads or extra tubes, etc). I’ll give you 2 bucks for it” like it’s a garage sale. the meat of the sale is the headphone. Most people either don’t want the accessories or would like them thrown in for free.
> 
> just my experience. I had grado hard carry cases and ended up practically giving them away


 
  
 That's pretty much my take on it as well. If you're going to throw in accessories, don't let them impact the sale price (much) or you'll have a hard time selling the cans. That's also why I don't bother with accessories unless I'm sure I'll keep that particular pair of headphones, or can use the accessories with another pair.
  


claritas said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if that were the end price, but that's not good salesmanship. Let's move on.


  
 These forums aren't used for salesmanship though. If you look at the trends, it's extremely rare for anything to sell for anything above the "average head-fi used price". Really, if you want a quick, hassle-free sale, then Head-Fi is great. you're dealing with people who take care of their gear, know what to expect, and it's rare for things to go wrong, that's the interest of selling on Head-Fi (it's a buyer's paradise!). If you want to squeeze out every last dollar, you might as well use ebay. It'll be hard to succeed doing this here.


----------



## ThePianoMan

elmoe said:


> That's pretty much my take on it as well. If you're going to throw in accessories, don't let them impact the sale price (much) or you'll have a hard time selling the cans. That's also why I don't bother with accessories unless I'm sure I'll keep that particular pair of headphones, or can use the accessories with another pair.




I realize fully I haven't priced them to move quickly. I'm finishing up demoing some other cans that will be my next purchase, so I wanted to list them just to get them out there.(I included the original box with warranty, and also a very comfy headband I made) 
As you'll notice it says best price also. I didn't prove to move just yet. They'll go down, but I purposely wanted them to stay for a moment (there are some people who have already expressed interest in it though, so back fire 
: P )


----------



## elmoe

thepianoman said:


> I realize fully I haven't priced them to move quickly. I'm finishing up demoing some other cans that will be my next purchase, so I wanted to list them just to get them out there.(I included the original box with warranty, and also a very comfy headband I made)
> As you'll notice it says best price also. I didn't prove to move just yet. They'll go down, but I purposely wanted them to stay for a moment (there are some people who have already expressed interest in it though, so back fire
> : P )


 
  
 Well hey, if you can sell them at that price then good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think something in the 220-240usd ballpark will get them sold for sure though. Don't put too much stock into DIY stuff, it says in the rules that you can't sell anything you made yourself above the price of parts.


----------



## ThePianoMan

elmoe said:


> Well hey, if you can sell them at that price then good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah I read the rules! Everything is below the price of retail so it should be fine.
  
 Thanks for the advice!
  
 Happy Listening!


----------



## hsubox

Haven't had much time the last few weeks to listen to much music. Decided to do just that when I woke up this morning, so turned on the LD1+, put on my RS1i's and let the playlist go.
  
 Maybe that small, unintended, break was just what I needed. Holy crap, those sound so good! Preaching to the choir and all that, but it's hard to appreciate how good Grados really are sometimes until you step away and come back.


----------



## swspiers

Bifrost Uber is up for sale.
  
 Grado fan pricing?  Maybe...
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/727913/schiit-bifrost-uber-non-usb


----------



## JES

jonbmet said:


> Interesting article posted yesterday on ARS technical. Includes a visit to Grado and mentions where the drivers are built (or _not built...)_
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/07/some-of-the-worlds-most-reknowned-headphones-built-in-a-brooklyn-townhouse/




This was posted not too far back at post #17159 in case you're curious what people had to say about it then.


----------



## swspiers

hsubox said:


> Haven't had much time the last few weeks to listen to much music. Decided to do just that when I woke up this morning, so turned on the LD1+, put on my RS1i's and let the playlist go.
> 
> Maybe that small, unintended, break was just what I needed. Holy crap, those sound so good! Preaching to the choir and all that, but it's hard to appreciate how good Grados really are sometimes until you step away and come back.


 

 Absolutely!
  
 It's been a few days since I mailed the GS1Ke to the next guy on  the tour, and I just spent some real time with my 225i's for the first time in a while.  Goosebumps and smiles the whole time.  I feel like I might be ready to off of the merry-go-round and call it done.  I will still give the HE-560's a listen, but I'm leaning towards just enjoying what I have.  Because it sounds stellar, and that last 2 to 5% is pretty pricey.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

jes said:


> This was posted not too far back at post #17159 in case you're curious what people had to say about it then.




Saw the video earlier this morning.


----------



## joseph69

hsubox said:


> Haven't had much time the last few weeks to listen to much music. Decided to do just that when I woke up this morning, so turned on the LD1+, put on my RS1i's and let the playlist go.
> 
> Maybe that small, unintended, break was just what I needed. Holy crap, those sound so good! Preaching to the choir and all that, but it's hard to appreciate how good Grados really are sometimes until you step away and come back.


 
 Definitely agree!
 Sometimes when I don't listen for a few days, I get blown away all over again!


----------



## whirlwind

dark_wizzie said:


> Hey guys.
> What is the "Grado In House Sound" like?


 
  
 Grab yourself an SR60i.....$79 new....cheaper on the b/s/t forum for a used pair or e-bay.
  
 With the SR60 you will know what the house sound is.......and it is very good


----------



## JoeDoe

whirlwind said:


> Grab yourself an SR60i.....$79 new....cheaper on the b/s/t forum for a used pair or e-bay.
> 
> With the SR60 you will know what the house sound is.......and it is very good




Agreed.


----------



## JoeDoe

hsubox said:


> Haven't had much time the last few weeks to listen to much music. Decided to do just that when I woke up this morning, so turned on the LD1+, put on my RS1i's and let the playlist go.
> 
> Maybe that small, unintended, break was just what I needed. Holy crap, those sound so good! Preaching to the choir and all that, but it's hard to appreciate how good Grados really are sometimes until you step away and come back.




Amen. Especially with a set up like that


----------



## slick1ru2

Rocking out with my first gen SR80s to 70s rock!


----------



## stacker45

I have noticed that many people listen primarly, if no solely to digital music. I'm old school, I own 15 pièces of vintage gear, mostly from 70's, for those who like this stuff, I have 2 Marantz recievers and their assorted turntables, one Yamaha integrated amp, and it's turntable, 2 reel to reel tape recorders,1 Pioneer with 10'' 1/2 reels, and 1 Akai with 7'' reels. and last, but not least, my beloved Grado HP1000/HP-2 and it's assorted amp, the great HPA-2.
  
 I only buy mint condition stuff, and I usually pay an average of $150 to $225 for each piece. What I like about vintage gear is that, not only does it sound good, but it also looks cool, it's ecological, the reason being that if there wouldn't be any buyers for this stuff, it would wind up in the thrash. And the icing on the cake is that, if you didn't overpay for your gear, you can, not only get your money back if you decide to sell, but you can even make some. That's why I've bought the Bushmills, something tells me that I won't lose money with these, time will tell.
  
 If you're still reading, it means that I haven't bored you to death. Now, I think that knowing wich format digital or analog that peoples prefer for their critical listening, might help us to better understand why we have this or that opinion regarding headphones. I don't want this to turn into a digital vs analog war, for the record, I think that they both have advantages and shortcomings, so let's keep this civilized, like I know Grado fans can.
  
 Please guys, humour me, alright I'll go first.
  
 Analog 60%
 Digital  40%


----------



## swspiers

Digital 100%. I can't take pops or clicks in my music. Don't even get me started on wow and flutter!


----------



## Claritas

All digital now. I prefer analog, but evidently not enough to overcome my laziness.


----------



## bassboysam

80% Digital
 20% Analog
  
 not by choice, i just don't have a convenient spot to listen to vinyl right now.  Eventually I'll have my own little listening room though.


----------



## whirlwind

all digital for me also...flac files......I have tons of vinyl.....I am just too lazy to spin it any more....especially since you can have virtually your whole library on one huge hard drive....then network that with three pcs in the house and well......it just works flawless and you can access you music so much faster


----------



## slick1ru2

If I were,rich, I'd have a vinyl listening room and a vast collection. But I'm not so digital only, high VBR. I still hear much more detail in my music with headphones and lossy digital than what I heard in my vinyl days. It amazes me, actually, how much more of my music I hear now, it's a blend now vs mashed together and I can pick individuals out.


----------



## JoeDoe

I agree that vinyl sounds better, but at this point, it's still too inconvenient to use my turntable. All digital for this Grado fan.
  
 Side note: for those of you who are digital converts, Fidelia, a media player for Mac, adds a very analog warmth and fullness to digital files. Makes iTunes sound like an SR125 compared to an RS1. (Couldn't help myself).


----------



## Theogenes

claritas said:


> All digital now. I prefer analog, but evidently not enough to overcome my laziness.


 
  
 This. Soooo this.


----------



## bpcans

joedoe said:


> I agree that vinyl sounds better, but at this point, it's still too inconvenient to use my turntable. All digital for this Grado fan.
> 
> Side note: for those of you who are digital converts, Fidelia, a media player for Mac, adds a very analog warmth and fullness to digital files. Makes iTunes sound like an SR125 compared to an RS1. (Couldn't help myself).


For me I think that vinyl sounds better when I'm listening to music through speakers. For digitally sourced music I prefer headphones. How do you like the Fidelia setup JoeD? It's amazing what quality music player software can do to improve the sound coming out of a laptop.


----------



## stacker45

Thanks for the quick replys,so far digital is obviously the prefered format. I think that age plays a role too, I'm 48 by the way,so I was around when vinyl was king. My recipe for success, is to take a very good sounding SACD or CD, and copy it on a blank high quality tape, (I use Quantegy 456) at a speed of at least, 7 1/2 or even better, 15 inches  per second, on a high quality, well tuned, reel to reel tape recorder, I use a Pioneer RT1020L, hooked up to a Marantz 2220B reciever. I find that the tape takes away the slight hard edge, that CD often have. so the copy end up sounding better than the source.


----------



## markm1

all digital, I don't have a vinyl set up, but I do listen to CDs through a CDP in addition to streaming and listening to my digitized CDS.  Thats not really clear. I mean that I have digitized my entire CD collection into lossless files. But, I am old school in that I still own, buy and listen to CDs as I prefer the sound of CDs playback through the electronics I have in my dedicated little system.


----------



## Krutsch

swspiers said:


> Digital 100%. I can't take pops or clicks in my music. Don't even get me started on wow and flutter!


 
  
 +1  ... Digital 100%
  
 I'm 49 and grew up on vinyl and have a ton of well preserved LPs (I went crazy buying Japanese virgin vinyl pressings in the 80s).  Then I started recording LPs using a high-end TEAC deck with dbx noise reduction - even added a dbx capable deck in my car - to mitigate the tape noise.  Later, I re-recorded many of my LPs onto MiniDisc; again, for listening at home and in the car.  Blah, blah, blah.
  
 To me, cool factor aside, It looks like a lot of $$$ for me to get back into vinyl and for what?  Sorry, but I would rather spend the money on new speakers, cans or a new headphone amp.
  
 What the OP might consider is a MacBook Pro with Audirvana+ and the right VST or AU plug-ins to simulate the weakened high frequency response characteristics of the reel-to-reel and/or tube distortion that may soften the digital sound.


----------



## JoeDoe

bpcans said:


> For me I think that vinyl sounds better when I'm listening to music through speakers. For digitally sourced music I prefer headphones. How do you like the Fidelia setup JoeD? It's amazing what quality music player software can do to improve the sound coming out of a laptop.


 
 I love it man. A/Bed Fidelia and Audirvana for a few weeks and ended up going with Fidelia because it didn't hi-jack ALL the sound output on my Mac and it was cheaper. Since then, they've updated it twice and honestly, it's as easy to navigate as iTunes at this point. The sound is just great. So much fuller than iTunes.


----------



## bpcans

krutsch said:


> +1  ... Digital 100%
> 
> I'm 49 and grew up on vinyl and have a ton of well preserved LPs (I went crazy buying Japanese virgin vinyl pressings in the 80s).  Then I started recording LPs using a high-end TEAC deck with dbx noise reduction - even added a dbx capable deck in my car - to mitigate the tape noise.  Later, I re-recorded many of my LPs onto MiniDisc; again, for listening at home and in the car.  Blah, blah, blah.
> 
> ...


Can't begin to tell you how grateful I am to you Krutsch for suggesting that I use Audirvana+ with my MBP. Pretty damn cool sounding software.


----------



## Krutsch

bpcans said:


> Can't begin to tell you how grateful I am to you Krutsch for suggesting that I use Audirvana+ with my MBP. Pretty damn cool sounding software.


 
  
 Glad you like it.  The author hasn't updated it for some time and I hope that means cool, new features are coming.


----------



## stacker45

Krutsh, I don't know if you're referring to me when you say OP, this thread has 1149 pages, but if you are, I actually like to fiddle around with my RTR and Turntables, plus I am a big zero when it comes to computer so I have absolutely no clue what the Nirvana, VST and AU plug-ins you're talking about are, or mean.
  
 The reason I got into analog in the first place is partly for the sound quality that it can deliver, but it's also for the hands on experience that it demands, so, thanks, but i'm good.


----------



## bpcans

krutsch said:


> Glad you like it.  The author hasn't updated it for some time and I hope that means cool, new features are coming.


More than Audirvana+'s ability to be customised thru a plethora of setting adjustments I just really like the way the music sounds.


----------



## Krutsch

stacker45 said:


> Krutsh, I don't know if you're referring to me when you say OP, this thread has 1149 pages, but if you are, I actually like to fiddle around with my RTR and Turntables, plus I am a big zero when it comes to computer so I have absolutely no clue what the Nirvana, VST and AU plug-ins you're talking about are, or mean.
> 
> The reason I got into analog in the first place is partly for the sound quality that it can deliver, but it's *also for the hands on experience that it demands*, so, thanks, but i'm good.


 
  
 Oh, I appreciate what you are saying with that last part and I wasn't trying to be snarky or disrespectful.
  
 I myself have gone back to spinning optical plastic for much the same reason.  I find that I tend to listen to an album from beginning to end with a disc whereas with computer audio, I hop around tracks like an ADHD teenager.


----------



## joseph69

I listen to ALAC files from Cd's imported to my MBP…but I definitely still enjoy handling/searching through my Cd collection and using my cdp-c to listen to music. It adds a nice full/complete effect of the whole musical experience for me from start to finish, which I enjoy.  I also tend to listen to the full Cd instead of shuffling between my ALAC files... so to sum it up, there is a nice feeling of having the "hands on" effect of listening to Cd's.
 As for vinyl, I haven't heard/had a record player in 25+ years, so I can't comment on which I would prefer, and my memory of hearing vinyl doesn't go back that far…but I am 100% fine with well recorded Cd's, but then again, maybe if I heard some vinyl with the right equipment, it would change my mind, I don't know.


----------



## stacker45

No offence taken Krutsh, and like I said, in my opinion, analog and digital both have advantages. and shortcomings. I use both formats, and I have to say that I'm not surprised that most people use digital sources, but I was expecting that analog would represent at least a small percentage, but it doesn't seem to be the case.
  
 And I agree with what you've said about the tendency to listen to the whole album, when you went to the trouble of handling the CD, and it goes without saying that it the same when you use LPs, or take the time to take a 10''1/2 reel out of it's box, and thread the tape all the way to the take up reel. and that's on top of the fact that those tape recorder's heads have to be cleaned and demagnetized periodically. But for me, the sight of those big reels turning, and the warm glow of the VU meters with the needles dancing to the beat of the music, makes it worth the effort.


----------



## JES

All digital. My last album purchase was in 1984. Then it was on to cassettes. Then CD's. And I still prefer CD's to downloads, but I'm beginning the shift to high resolution.

All my years of albums, cassettes and CD's allowed me to appreciate the entire "album" or release as an important and often magnitude(s) greater form of art than single individual tracks. Like Led Zeppelin, Black Sabbath, and Van Halen's first albums. Taken as a whole from start to finish, I get much more from them than just individual tracks. Other favorites of mine are AC/DC's Hells Bells, Led Zeppelin's fourth album, and Jimi Hendrix's Are You Experienced.

Given the time, one of my favorite pastimes is to settle in with a good album and a Grado headphone and experience it from beginning to end. With the advent of digital streaming services like Spotify, I can experience more full albums than ever before without going bankrupt. This to me is one of the biggest advantages to the mostly digital age we now live in.


----------



## HarleyZH

I'm a 100% digital user here today. I started out with a portable CD player and a pair of Sennheiser headphones when I was 11 years old. Used to lie about buying lunch at school and would skip some classes at times to go buy CDs from my local music shop. Today I use Fidelia on the Macbook bedroom rig, and Foobar on PC lounge rig. I'm 23 as of this year. I tend to listen to entire albums from start to finish and do not really ever listen to single tracks. Usually I save my main listening for Tuesday and Friday Afternoon where I get through 3-5 albums in one sitting.


----------



## Krutsch

stacker45 said:


> <snip, snip>
> 
> ... when you went to the trouble of handling the CD, and it goes without saying that it the same when you use LPs, *or take the time to take a 10''1/2 reel out of it's box, and thread the tape all the way to the take up reel*. and that's on top of the fact that those tape recorder's heads have to be cleaned and demagnetized periodically. But for me, the sight of those big reels turning, and the warm glow of the VU meters with the needles dancing to the beat of the music, makes it worth the effort.


 
  
 My stepfather had a big Sony reel-to-reel and I remember it well.  Please post some pics and let's see those reels feeding some Grados!


----------



## CH23

stacker45 said:


> I have noticed that many people listen primarly, if no solely to digital music. I'm old school, I own 15 pièces of vintage gear, mostly from 70's, for those who like this stuff, I have 2 Marantz recievers and their assorted turntables, one Yamaha integrated amp, and it's turntable, 2 reel to reel tape recorders,1 Pioneer with 10'' 1/2 reels, and 1 Akai with 7'' reels. and last, but not least, my beloved Grado HP1000/HP-2 and it's assorted amp, the great HPA-2.
> 
> I only buy mint condition stuff, and I usually pay an average of $150 to $225 for each piece. What I like about vintage gear is that, not only does it sound good, but it also looks cool, it's ecological, the reason being that if there wouldn't be any buyers for this stuff, it would wind up in the thrash. And the icing on the cake is that, if you didn't overpay for your gear, you can, not only get your money back if you decide to sell, but you can even make some. That's why I've bought the Bushmills, something tells me that I won't lose money with these, time will tell.
> 
> ...




When it comes to amount of records it's 70% analogue/30% digital

When it comes to listening it's 20% analogue/80% digital

I'm almost always going places, so i don't have much time to play my records. Wish it was different.


----------



## jimi30

Hi... im new here, just got my first pair of grado headphones rs2i....my journey started with shure 840 , hifiman he 400 , shure 1840, audeze lcd2 r1.. I kinda gave up on dynamic phones after the 1840s..but now im back..amazing took I bit to go from planar sound back..but ive found dynamic heaven.....


----------



## LCfiner

100% digital here. Bit too young to have experienced the heyday of vinyl. My early analog experiences are cassette tapes and I’m glad I no longer have to spend all that time making playlists on two cassette stereo systems… or having a cheap Walkman knockoff eat up the tape on a long play cassette.
  
 I might be willing to fiddle a _little_ bit with stuff like Audirvana or tube rolling once in a blue moon, but when it comes to access to my music library, I have thousands of songs and I don’t want to have to switch discs or records or cassettes to access them. I cannot stand spending any extra effort on that end when I know how convenient it can be (and how good this stuff still sounds) spinning from a hard drive.


----------



## elmoe

All digital here too. I have a wall full of CDs, which I ripped to FLAC. When you have a huge music library, it's alot more convenient to have it all accessible with a click, especially since there is no loss in quality.


----------



## Claritas

elmoe said:


> All digital here too. I have a wall full of CDs, which I ripped to FLAC. When you have a huge music library, it's alot more convenient to have it all accessible with a click, especially since there is no loss in quality.




I am slowly going in that direction, I think, but not for ease of access: it's easier to swap DACs than CDPs. Still, I find the computer distracting.


----------



## elmoe

Well you don't have to sit at the computer either. Most of the time I just use my smartphone to remotely control foobar2000, and sit comfortably without staring at the computer screen.


----------



## whirlwind

Since I don't spin my vinyl anymore, my wife has been asking me if i would ever think about selling it.
  
 I am 56 years old and a little old skool, in a way, that I never want to get rid of any of my stuff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I have been thinking about it, since it would free up alot of space for us, and I could use the cash for more equipment.
  
 Eventually , when my son moves out....I plan on making my listening station in a dedicated room and thought about hanging some of my favorite vinyl on the wall along with some quality 8 x 11 pictures of some of my favorite guitar players.
  
 I am soon going to have to buy another hard drive for my music....but I love the fact that a couple of huge hard drives can store one's life time collection of music .....all in a very small package size....who would ever have thunk it


----------



## Claritas

elmoe, that's probably what I'll end up doing.


----------



## LCfiner

By the way, for those who may be new to using computers for music and are buying hard drives for storing songs.
  
 ... buy a second one at the same time and back everything up. hard drives fail. surprisingly often.
  
 if you go the cash, buy an SSD. they fail way, way, way less often. but definitely back up the music. get something that automates it and you have peace of mind. This may already be common knowledge but I repeat it anyway since, statistically, not enough people back up their computers and media.
  
 As for listening in front of the computer, I've done something similar to what elmoe has done and I have a nice comfy reading/ listening nook in my house, next to my office. I run an extension cord for the grados from the amp and can listen there and control music playback with the iPhone "remote" app.
  
 And if you already have a listening setup, I find that adding a Mac mini works well in those spaces. quiet, reliable and can be controlled via the remote app (even with audirvana running, for playback of FLAC, DSD, etc)


----------



## jimi30

New comer Ignored !!! Sweet as!!!!!!


----------



## swspiers

Dude, it's early. Give us time for the coffee to kick in!


----------



## CanadianMaestro

whirlwind said:


> Since I don't spin my vinyl anymore, my wife has been asking me if i would ever think about selling it.
> 
> I am 56 years old and a little old skool, in a way, that I never want to get rid of any of my stuff
> 
> ...


 
  
 You just nicely summed up the main advantages of digital over vinyl: convenience, having it all on compact drives. I was ALL digital for a long time. Just love the transparency and honesty of digital sound. Then a friend let me listen to her vinyl. Now I'm about 30-35% vinyl. It's euphonic, with blunted highs, but it sounds nice and "organic" When I'm in the mood for it, it's the way to go. And the ritual of loading the LP onto a nice platter, and positioning the tonearm, etc., all of that is just fun, along with the amazing sleeve art! It's also a generational thing. People of my gen have a sort of nostalgia for vinyl -- it was the medium when I was in high school, and my parents listened to just vinyl and the radio back when....
 All good and fun. That's what really matters.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

jimi30 said:


> New comer Ignored !!! Sweet as!!!!!!


 

 keep cool, man, it's dawn here and my synapses aren't yet hummin' with the birds yet.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

jimi30 said:


> Hi... im new here, just got my first pair of grado headphones rs2i....my journey started with shure 840 , hifiman he 400 , shure 1840, audeze lcd2 r1.. I kinda gave up on dynamic phones after the 1840s..but now im back..amazing took I bit to go from planar sound back..but ive found dynamic heaven.....


 

 that's a really High starting point for getting into Grados. Most people start with a Prestige series can. Congrats and enjoy! Make sure it is fed by a decent amp to get max SQ. I used my RS1i and PS500 straight out of an iPod Classic 5.5G, and that was good. But now they both get an amp treatment, and the difference is significant. More air, smoother highs, better dynamics, better harmonics.


----------



## JoeDoe

jimi30 said:


> New comer Ignored !!! Sweet as!!!!!!


 
 Haha, that's what happens when you post in the middle of a giant polling conversation. Welcome to Grado-land, where the women are beautiful, the music sounds great, and middle-aged men and teenagers get along.


----------



## elmoe

claritas said:


> elmoe, that's probably what I'll end up doing.


 
  
  
 It's pretty great to be honest, I have my whole music collection, movies, etc accessible to me anywhere in the country (or the world, if the wifi is decent) right from my phone via encrypted, completely secure connection. I keep a few albums on the phone just in case, but otherwise I can just access my PC from the phone and stream or copy whatever I need right on my phone while I'm away.


----------



## Claritas

elmoe said:


> It's pretty great to be honest, I have my whole music collection, movies, etc accessible to me anywhere in the country (or the world, if the wifi is decent) right from my phone via encrypted, completely secure connection. I keep a few albums on the phone just in case, but otherwise I can just access my PC from the phone and stream or copy whatever I need right on my phone while I'm away.




Sounds like it! It's just kind of over-whelming, all this ripping and backing up. I'll PM you for specifics when I get round to doing something about it.


----------



## elmoe

claritas said:


> Sounds like it! It's just kind of over-whelming, all this ripping and backing up. I'll PM you for specifics when I get round to doing something about it.


 
  
 It is alot of work, but in the end it's worth it. The actual process is not all that complicated, once you have everything configured the way you want it, it's just a matter of popping in the CD and clicking a button, everything else is pretty much automated (the program will tag all your files, name them the way you want it, create folders how you want for each artist or album, even download album cover art automatically). Only when you have thousands of CDs it gets old fast. Don't hesitate to PM me whenever


----------



## fleasbaby

....I am 50/50 on the vinyl vs. digital thing. I can't take a turntable and a stack of LPs to work, which is where I listen on headphones most, so its a FiiO X5 and FLAC, 16/44 for me there.
  
 At home is another story though. I have a rapidly growing collection of vinyl, courtesy of a vaguely related old gentleman who is slowly liquidating his collection (literally almost his entire house is boxes of vinyl).
  
 I find different genres and albums warrant different media. What I can't stand listening to on my portable player, I love hearing through some vintage speaker and gear via vinyl. Sometimes its the other way around as well. I also find it more peaceful at home to keep the computer off, and keep it all strictly analogue. I spend way too much time in the soft glow of the screen at work and in my spare time. Records take me away from that and make things peaceful for me.


----------



## jimi30

My old man has 1000s of vinyl records. ..he loves senn 650..but say vinyle has nothing on modern cds and digital formats...and is selling all his records atm... except for the ones I like...jimi..beatles and so on..


----------



## bpcans

joedoe said:


> Haha, that's what happens when you post in the middle of a giant polling conversation. Welcome to Grado-land, where the women are beautiful, the music sounds great, and middle-aged men and teenagers get along.


"...where all the women are good looking, all the men are strong, and all the children are above average." Being from Minnesota I just couldn't resist.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

bpcans said:


> "...where all the women are good looking, all the men are strong, and all the children are above average." Being from Minnesota I just couldn't resist.


 

 Spent two yrs in Rochester, Minnesota, when I was just a tot. Mayo Clinic there, where my dad trained. Late 1960s. Have vague but fond mems of frolicking in the snow.  (-:


----------



## bbophead

Vinyl never needs backing up.  
  
 I can't "lose" it.
  
 I don't stare at a screen.
  
 There are no drop outs.
  
 No need to download or tag or ..........
  
 The art work is huge.
  
 The album notes are readable.
  
 The physical process is intriguing.
  
 The sound is amazing.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

jimi30 said:


> Hi... im new here, just got my first pair of grado headphones rs2i....my journey started with shure 840 , hifiman he 400 , shure 1840, audeze lcd2 r1.. I kinda gave up on dynamic phones after the 1840s..but now im back..amazing took I bit to go from planar sound back..but ive found dynamic heaven.....




Congrats man, hope you enjoy your Grados as much as I enjoy all of mine. Friends be like "why do you so many headphones" and I ask them, "why do you have shoes". Each sound different, and justify a style of music respectfully. Just like how you would pair shoes with a matching belt/attire. Enjoy them! And welcome to the group


----------



## Krutsch

bbophead said:


> Vinyl never needs backing up.
> 
> I can't "lose" it.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice photo and I agree with everything on your list; but there's one vinyl negative for me: the tick/pop or bit of distortion on a particular LP that forever remains associated with a track.
  
 When I was younger, I played over-and-over-and-over a vinyl copy of Yes "Close to the Edge" and even when I listen to the beautiful Steven Wilson remastering on Blu-ray, I wait/strain to hear that little pop that was on my vinyl copy during the last chorus of "I get up, I get down​" before the organ kicks in.
  
 Memories...


----------



## ThePianoMan

Nearly 100% digital.

Maybe 10% analog. 

I hear all this Vinyl analog love, but what about cassettes? I love some nice sounding cassettes, have a few hundred and they sound swell.


----------



## bpcans

canadianmaestro said:


> Spent two yrs in Rochester, Minnesota, when I was just a tot. Mayo Clinic there, where my dad trained. Late 1960s. Have vague but fond mems of frolicking in the snow.  (-:


Les Habitant, at least you have that fond childhood memory to hold onto. For me, winter is coming back all to soon.


----------



## Krutsch

bpcans said:


> Les Habitant, at least you have that fond childhood memory to hold onto. For me, winter is coming back all to soon.


 
  
 Next week, it'll be time to get the snowblowers up and running for the season


----------



## CanadianMaestro

bpcans said:


> Les Habitant, at least you have that fond childhood memory to hold onto. For me, winter is coming back all to soon.


 
  
 Hmmmm...already???
  
 I just grin when I hear Americans in the mid-West, and on NBC/CNN, talk/complain about the "Polar Vortex", when it hits 15C in July ! LOL. True, it's a LOT warmer normally in July. But to call 15C "polar" is hilarious. Minnesotans know all about winter.


----------



## bpcans

krutsch said:


> Next week, it'll be time to get the snowblowers up and running for the season


You know that's right sir.*


canadianmaestro said:



			Hmmmm...already???

I just grin when I hear Americans in the mid-West, and on NBC/CNN, talk/complain about the "Polar Vortex", when it hits 15C in July ! LOL. True, it's a LOT warmer normally in July. But to call 15C "polar" is hilarious. Minnesotans know all about winter.
		
Click to expand...

* Yes we do!


----------



## swspiers

krutsch said:


> Nice photo and I agree with everything on your list; but there's one vinyl negative for me: the tick/pop or bit of distortion on a particular LP that forever remains associated with a track.
> 
> When I was younger, I played over-and-over-and-over a vinyl copy of Yes "Close to the Edge" and even when I listen to the beautiful Steven Wilson remastering on Blu-ray, I wait/strain to hear that little pop that was on my vinyl copy during the last chorus of "I get up, I get down​" before the organ kicks in.
> 
> Memories...


 

 Wow, I do the same thing, and I imagine most of us do!
  
 Steven Wilson is pretty much the guy that proved to me that digital can sound as good, and perhaps better, than analogue.  He also confirmed for me that it's the performance/mix/master that is the key, NOT the medium.  I have 16/44 tracks that meet or exceed the sound on 24/192.  Additionally, growing up at the height of vinyl, I think we might be romanticizing the sound a bit.  There were a ton of bad vinyl discs back in the day.  I spent a lot of $$$ on "half-speed master" discs back then.
  
 For me, CD was the saving grace for audio.  Yes, my first CD player was Horrible, and my first CD, 'Graceland' by Paul Simon was brittle and lifeless.  But it didn't skip, it didn't wow, and I just thought it was the most amazing thing I had ever heard.
  
 But properly mastered and mixed, 16/44 is just fine.  I tend to get blu-ray audio now, simply because more care seems to go into the production.  But I'm not so sure it's just because it's hi-rez.


----------



## markm1

Well, I'm heading to the hyped Can Mania D.C. Capitol Audio Fest (CAP)  and hoping hear and learn about some cool gear. I doubt I'll see any Grados, though....I shall see. Ipod loaded, and I'm bringing a few reference CD's....looking forward to seeing what's what.
  
 Happy Friday y'all!


----------



## swspiers

It's been a while since I posted a workout.
  
 So, here's Boris, with Wata, the most awesome and sexy guitarist on the planet


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> krutsch said:
> 
> 
> > Nice photo and I agree with everything on your list; but there's one vinyl negative for me: the tick/pop or bit of distortion on a particular LP that forever remains associated with a track.
> ...


 
 I totally agree 100% with the properly mastered and mixed 16/44 files.
  
 This is 100% the sweet spot for me.....awesome sound and not taking up too much space.
  
 There are some really great 24/192  hd tracks....but there are also many terrible ones.......not all 24/192 has been good in my personal experience
  
 A very well done digital remaster of some original material at 16/44 can be pretty darn hard to beat, to be perfectly honest.


----------



## jaywillin

i got them !


----------



## JoeDoe

jaywillin said:


> i got them !


 
 Here we go!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

jaywillin said:


> i got them !


 
  
 Alright!!!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

RS1i's make this song sound sooooo good:


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Here we go!


 
 didn't really get to listen yesterday,sinuses f'ed up, better today, so far,very nice, detail, detail, detail
 not harsh


----------



## jimi30

Has anyone owned the rs1i and rs2i ...ive got the rs2i and am wondering what the difference is between them...??..and if the rs1 would be a upgrade.


----------



## joseph69

jimi30 said:


> Has anyone owned the rs1i and rs2i ...ive got the rs2i and am wondering what the difference is between them...??..and if the rs1 would be a upgrade.


 
 Welcome to Head-Fi, and congratulations on the RS21's!
This was the reason I went straight to the RS1i, so I didn't have to wonder, otherwise I would have drove myself nuts! To ease your mind, some like the RS2 better than the RS1…they say the RS2 is a bit mellower than the RS1, although I've never heard them.


----------



## DmixAmont

I can't claim to have "owned" but have demoed the RS2e and RS1i and e. For what it's worth, here's how I stack them up:
 RS1i > RS2e > RS1e
  
 I'll add an additional complication into the mix in a second (the PS500e), but for now here's the short order:
 - RS1i: clean, liquid, bold, upfront, fun, airy
 - RS2e: a little bit less of everything above with almost purposeful taming of the upper upper end, with notable dropoff in both air and bass extension
 - RS1e: same sound signature, and perhaps even cleaner upper frequency (but still fun and engaging) but the fit is totally different! The housings for the drivers stick out of the L-cushs into your ears. People have strong feelings about grado on-ear fit as is, but these just were not well done.
  
 I was torn between RS2e and RS1i, but decided to also test out the PS500e. Same overall price range (500-700), and had everything I loved about the RS2e with a bit more of the airiness and bass from the RS1i.
  
 Overall, I'm still torn between RS1i and PS500e. They're good for slightly different reasons and at the end of the day it's a personal choice. The PS500e have a "fuller" feel that comes largely from a boosted lower end and slightly tapered upper range. Everything also just sounds a bit more "silky" but in a good way with solid separation. The RS1i are a bit sparkier and cleaner on the low end with a more realistic bass that works well across a broader spectrum of music than the 500e.
  
 Anyway, if you're looking in this market, I'd recommend checking out the 500e and RS1i. You'll be extremely happy with one of them.


----------



## Claritas

dmixamont said:


> - RS1e: same sound signature, and perhaps even cleaner upper frequency (but still fun and engaging) but the fit is totally different! The housings for the drivers stick out of the L-cushs into your ears. People have strong feelings about grado on-ear fit as is, but these just were not well done.




It's good to have this potential problem confirmed . . . well, not good but . . . it's another data point, so thanks.


----------



## joseph69

Welcome!
 Nice quick review/opinion on these headphones!
Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gregorya

dmixamont said:


> I'll add an additional complication into the mix in a second (the PS500e), but for now here's the short order:
> - RS1i: clean, liquid, bold, upfront, fun, airy
> - RS2e: a little bit less of everything above with almost purposeful taming of the upper upper end, with notable dropoff in both air and bass extension
> - RS1e: same sound signature, and perhaps even cleaner upper frequency (but still fun and engaging) but the fit is totally different! The housings for the drivers stick out of the L-cushs into your ears. People have strong feelings about grado on-ear fit as is, but these just were not well done.




Do the housings for the drivers on the PS500e stick out as well or are they the same as the non-e model?


----------



## DmixAmont

I even emailed Grado about the issue - thinking that there was a pad update I missed out in an early release etc. Their response was:
 "try bending the headband  out a bit  to adjust the fit on your head ...headband is designed for this
We are sure this will help"
 
I won't argue about the headband being designed for it, and I really wanted to like them (an improvement on the RS1i!?!) but couldn't get past the fit and ultimately personally prefered the sound of the 500e - just more personal and emotional for my musical tastes (jazz, folk, classical, classic rock). If you want a phone that truly brings out the essence of each instrument and musician you'd be remiss in skipping over the 500e, especially if you're in the market. I can pull out the subtleties of the double reeds, the various timpani's. It's a wonderful experience.


----------



## DmixAmont

gregorya said:


> Do the housings for the drivers on the PS500e stick out as well or are they the same as the non-e model?


 
 Nope. The PS500e fit like the RS1i/RS2 e or i. They're definitely heavier, so keep that in mind, but it's still really comfortable at least for me. With the newer 44mm drivers I'm not sure if they'll take the G Cush pads though for those looking to tinker


----------



## kvtaco17

dmixamont said:


> - RS1e: same sound signature, and perhaps even cleaner upper frequency (but still fun and engaging) but the fit is totally different! *The housings for the drivers stick out of the L-cushs into your ears.* People have strong feelings about grado on-ear fit as is, but these just were not well done.


 
  
 I use the cheap hair ties my wife gets from walmart... its a ton of them for $3
  
 I put one here around the driver to help keep the edge away from your ears
  

  
 AND one here
  

  
 in the channel behind the pad so it doesn't slide all the way back... this keeps the pad forward and in a position close to the old RS1i. Also I noticed the pads were fairly compressed and needed to be freshened... a quick wash in warm water with some shampoo did the trick. To help them dry you should squeeze the water out and let them air dry. This also makes the pads a little softer.
  
 In my pic I have the Grado flat pads on (from Todd the Vinyl Junkie)
  
 Now they fit almost the same as the old RS1i with the L cush


----------



## DmixAmont

I prefer $700 cans to not need hair-tie fix-ups but appreciate the tip and creativity! Maybe I'm a just a snob
  
 <<EDIT>>
 I'll let others decide whether I'm a snob, but I'm both a) a huge fan of simple creative solution and give big props to KVTaco for the solution. It actually has me thinking about re-auditioning an RS1e. I do occassionally find the bass on the PS500e unbecoming - taking up more space on the stage than it should. This is especially true for small acoustic groups - which is a big part of music I listen to.


----------



## joseph69

dmixamont said:


> I prefer $700 cans to not need hair-tie fix-ups but appreciate the tip and creativity! Maybe I'm a just a snob


 
 You might just be…when welcomed/complimented, one should at least say thank you.


----------



## DmixAmont

Apologies for sarcasm not coming across well over here. definitely appreciative of the warm welcome and thoughtful responses (and I was serious about the creativity of the simple mod to make the RS1e more comfortable, but also serious that it would be really nice for Grado to fix)


----------



## joseph69

dmixamont said:


> Apologies for sarcasm not coming across well over here. definitely appreciative of the warm welcome and thoughtful responses (and I was serious about the creativity of the simple mod to make the RS1e more comfortable, but also serious that it would be really nice for Grado to fix)


----------



## jimi30

How come the new e drivers sit outside the cup?


----------



## markm1

joseph69 said:


>


 
  


joseph69 said:


> You might just be…when welcomed/complimented, one should at least say thank you.


 

 Looking at our signature, just thought I'd mention, when I want to the CAF audio event today in D.C. I was listening to some Woo stuff and I asked what paired with my RS1i. I'm pretty sure it was the Woo amp you have. Now, it was paired with a 3 K DAC, but......I was totally blown away. Like a different listening experience. The amp was actually on loan at the Mr.Speakers table, but I listened for a while w/ my RS1i. Damn!
  
 I would have love to have heard and compared the much loved Mad Ear, but that vender wasn't in attendance.
  
 It made me reevaluate and appreciate the difference that the amp/DAC make in listening to our Grados. Revelatory.
  
 Not as good, but I also thought the Lyr-2/biforst combo given the $ sounded quite good.


----------



## joseph69

Actually, I have gone back to the WA6 because the 6SE doesn't accept my favorite sounding 6SN7 tubes. I currently have the 6SE F/S. And yes the Woo amps IMO are excellent in every way.


----------



## whirlwind

New Joe B.  Sept.23rd......I have it pre ordered.
  
 Can't wait....all songs written by Joe....no covers.
  
 I will have my Grados ready to go!
  
 Reese Wynans on keys and Lee Thornborg on horns...a win , win
  
 I love Kevin's grin and laff at the end of the video.


----------



## markm1

joseph69 said:


> Actually, I have gone back to the WA6 because the 6SE doesn't accept my favorite sounding 6SN7 tubes. I currently have the 6SE F/S. And yes the Woo amps IMO are excellent in every way.


 
 Off to work-impessions later if I have the time-but was able to listen to new E ps1000, 500 and the RS1i. Never heard the 500 before, I really liked it! It was cabled, too by Moon Audio? something like that. Was able to hear the new Fazor LCD-2, 3 and X, HE 560 and 400i and Alpha Dog and some killer amps.....!


----------



## whirlwind

markm1 said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I have gone back to the WA6 because the 6SE doesn't accept my favorite sounding 6SN7 tubes. I currently have the 6SE F/S. And yes the Woo amps IMO are excellent in every way.
> ...


 
  you really need to tell us about all of that equipment....hurry back


----------



## joseph69

markm1 said:


> Off to work-impessions later if I have the time-but was able to listen to new E ps1000, 500 and the RS1i. Never heard the 500 before, I really liked it! It was cabled, too by Moon Audio? something like that. Was able to hear the new Fazor LCD-2, 3 and X, HE 560 and 400i and Alpha Dog and some killer amps.....!


 
 Seems the PS500e is getting a lot of attention, and becoming a favorite for many.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> markm1 said:
> 
> 
> > Off to work-impessions later if I have the time-but was able to listen to new E ps1000, 500 and the RS1i. Never heard the 500 before, I really liked it! It was cabled, too by Moon Audio? something like that. Was able to hear the new Fazor LCD-2, 3 and X, HE 560 and 400i and Alpha Dog and some killer amps.....!
> ...


 
 Yes, it sure does, Joseph.
  
 The early impressions that I get from the RS1e, is that there are comfort issues...which from the pictures of how the driver sticks out....looks like it would touch the ear and be uncomfortable.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Yes, it sure does, Joseph.
> 
> The early impressions that I get from the RS1e, is that there are comfort issues...which from the pictures of how the driver sticks out....looks like it would touch the ear and be uncomfortable.


 
 Yes, I'm very surprised, but this is all I'm reading about the RS1e, and it seems to be selling less over the PS500e due to this issue …but I have never put the RS1e on my head before either, so I don't know, but I do know my RS1i's are comfortable, and I'm so glad I didn't get excited to the point were I quickly sold my RS1i to fund the new (e) model.


----------



## whirlwind

The comfort of the RS1i is wonderful.
  
 I have grado ears, so the L cushion is over the ear for me and not so much on the ear.....so I figure my ears will more than likely be resting on the driver.....urrrrrgh


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> The comfort of the RS1i is wonderful.
> 
> I have grado ears, so the L cushion is over the ear for me and not so much on the ear.....so I figure my ears will more than likely be resting on the driver.....urrrrrgh


 
 Seems strange!!!
 I just e-mailed Grado about my 325is's. Last night I decided to listen to them being they don't get much head time, and noticed they sounded very muffled with no clarity/detail…almost like the high frequencies were drowned out…bad. I actually had to EQ (which I never do) just to hear what I was missing. So even though they are way passed the warranty, I would like to send them in to be checked out at my own cost…thats how bad they sounded.


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> Well, I'm heading to the hyped Can Mania D.C. Capitol Audio Fest (CAP)  and hoping hear and learn about some cool gear. I doubt I'll see any Grados, though....I shall see. Ipod loaded, and I'm bringing a few reference CD's....looking forward to seeing what's what.
> 
> Happy Friday y'all!


 

 have a blast, can't wait to hear


----------



## jaywillin

dmixamont said:


> I prefer $700 cans to not need hair-tie fix-ups but appreciate the tip and creativity! Maybe I'm a just a snob


 

 and grado's are for everyone certainly


----------



## jaywillin

if you're into guitatrs, check this out


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> if you're into guitatrs, check this out


 

 Air guitar?  Jammin'!


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Air guitar?  Jammin'!


 
 whoops, missed the link !! not really awake yet !
  
 http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_2_5?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=song%20of%20the%20south%20dvd&sprefix=song+%2Caps%2C321
  
 that better ??


----------



## jaywillin

if you didn't know, the reason the track cuts in, this wasn't planned at all, not even the song, tom down heard what was happening and yelled, hit the record ! , man
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjaqQJaqh-s
  
 an old story, but a good one


----------



## JES

joseph69 said:


> Yes, I'm very surprised, but this is all I'm reading about the RS1e, and it seems to be selling less over the PS500e due to this issue …but I have never put the RS1e on my head before either, so I don't know, but I do know my RS1i's are comfortable, and I'm so glad I didn't get excited to the point were I quickly sold my RS1i to fund the new (e) model.




Sad to me. I've wanted a new RS1 model for over 10 years. The beautiful mahogany cups are what attracted me to learn about the Grado line and start buying. Now that I'm ready to jump on the model that I've been waiting for, it may be a lemon. Guess I'll have to audition first. Or look for a used non-e RS1.


----------



## jimi30

Dont forget about the rs2...the most un loved grado ..lol but ive just finished 4 hours on the head,love them...only the audezes give as much pleasure to my ears.....


----------



## bpcans

kvtaco17 said:


> I use the cheap hair ties my wife gets from walmart... its a ton of them for $3
> 
> I put one here around the driver to help keep the edge away from your ears
> 
> ...


Genius!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

What Grado headphone would you say is most representative of what is called the "Grado signature?"
  
 I had, but then traded, the PS500.  My research and listening indicates it is more bassy and more "polite" than the typical Grado signature. 
  
 I find that I miss it and therefore plan sometime to get another Grado.  It seems to me that the -60, -80, -325, and the PS1000 all have a strong signature of the unique Grado type.


----------



## LCfiner

Ps1000 is less like the others as it has a flatter midrange and bigger soundstage

All the sr and rs grados share the same signature with tweaks and refinements here and there. They're less bass heavy and have more upper midrange energy than the ps500.


----------



## bassboysam

ruthieandjohn said:


> What Grado headphone would you say is most representative of what is called the "Grado signature?"
> 
> I had, but then traded, the PS500.  My research and listening indicates it is more bassy and more "polite" than the typical Grado signature.
> 
> I find that I miss it and therefore plan sometime to get another Grado.  It seems to me that the -60, -80, -325, and the PS1000 all have a strong signature of the unique Grado type.


RS1 is Grado. In my opinion.


----------



## swspiers

ruthieandjohn said:


> What Grado headphone would you say is most representative of what is called the "Grado signature?"
> 
> I had, but then traded, the PS500.  My research and listening indicates it is more bassy and more "polite" than the typical Grado signature.
> 
> I find that I miss it and therefore plan sometime to get another Grado.  It seems to me that the -60, -80, -325, and the PS1000 all have a strong signature of the unique Grado type.


 

 225i is the sweet spot, IMHO.


----------



## whirlwind

bassboysam said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > What Grado headphone would you say is most representative of what is called the "Grado signature?"
> ...


 
  
 Most definitely


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> 225i is the sweet spot, IMHO.


sweet spot sure but it's not "the" Grado sound. All Grados in my opinion are variations or departures (in the case of the PS and GS) of the RS1.


----------



## bbophead

bassboysam said:


> swspiers said:
> 
> 
> > 225i is the sweet spot, IMHO.
> ...


 
 No, 325i is the sweet spot and the Grado sound.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

bbophead said:


> No, 325i is the sweet spot and the Grado sound.


 

 Amazing... I just got back from auditioning the 325i (actually the newer -e version)... loved it and indeed different from my departed PS500s.


----------



## LCfiner

well, they all really do sound similar. 
  
 SR225 is, from my experience, the best bang for your buck once you want better soundstage and detail than the SR60 (which is an excellent starting point)
  
 the 325 is more aggressive but some prefer that. I had both this 325 and the MS2 and I thought the MS2 was amazing phone. better than the 225 but less trebly than the 325. 
  
 The RS1 is the most refined treatment of their house sound. sweet, most involving mids, better bass extension than the SR series.
  
 it seems the e series has had some pretty strong effects on the the range, based on impressions here. more specifically on the 225 and RS1 so a lot of the “common wisdom” on how the range sounds would need to be updated with this latest revision


----------



## goober-george

ruthieandjohn said:


> Amazing... I just got back from auditioning the 325i (actually the newer -e version)... loved it and indeed different from my departed PS500s.





Can you comment on the differences please?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

The Grado Blind Headphone Party!
  
 The jocks have their football, the Brazilians their futebol, the Romans their orgies...
  
 For me?  The ultimate fun would by the Grado Blind Headphone Party (hey, I'm an engineer... what do  you expect?)
  
 Participation requires bringing one (or more) Grado headphones.  Headphones are marked in a way to be identifiable in the dark (a Braille label would work for some, but maybe for the rest of us, a big number like you put on a birthday cake like "7").
  
 Labeled headphones placed on the table, any necessary libations completed, and then... lights off.  Complete darkness.
  
 The chore of each person is to RANK the Grados in the dark... by Price!  Yep... you try to end up with a list that ranks them from least expensive to most expensive!
  
 Why not sound quality?  Because one person's PRAT is another person's Blat!  We seek different things in our ideal sound.
  
 But those who know the Grado line can start thinking..."hmm... light weight, small cups, lotsa treble, no bass... must be a 60i or an 80i! So if 60i, it's the least expensive!"
  
 And of course, with 10 headphones and 10 people and complete darkness, there will be a certain amount of colliding, stumbling, and groping that must ensue (it may not be Headphones that those cups you grab are fastened to!!!).  The large birthday-cake numbers let you be sure you eventually get through all headphones, 1 through 9 (or whatever).
  
 The winner is the one who comes closest to the proper rank ordering based on MSRP.
  
 Coming soon... HIDE!!!
  
  
 (and to think SOME wonder whether head-fiers have a sense of humor!!
  


 (guess not!)


----------



## ruthieandjohn

goober-george said:


> Can you comment on the differences please?


 

 Of course... 325es to my ear had even greater transparency than the PS500s (which were my most transparent of headphones) and much brighter treble.  Its sub-bass (below about 50 Hz... lowest octave on piano) was hard to hear the fundamental tone of, but was quite apparent based on strong harmonics.  Sound stage size was somewhat modest, about as I recalled that of my PS500s.
  
 But I suspect (someone else can help here) that the great rock guitar and organ sound reproduction for which Grados are known will be more stellar on these 325es than my PS500s.


----------



## bbophead

bbophead said:


> bassboysam said:
> 
> 
> > swspiers said:
> ...


 
 Just messin' with everyone.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I use G-Cush on my 325i and they've been woodied so all bets are off.


----------



## joseph69

jes said:


> Sad to me. I've wanted a new RS1 model for over 10 years. The beautiful mahogany cups are what attracted me to learn about the Grado line and start buying. Now that I'm ready to jump on the model that I've been waiting for, it may be a lemon. Guess I'll have to audition first. Or look for a used non-i RS1.


 
 Sorry to hear this.
 But I'm sure you will find a used RS1i being the (e) models are out, and I would think most would want to try them, good luck!


----------



## xaval

It's easier to stand out the least Grado sounding cans. To me, these would be PS500 and PS1000.
  
 RS1 is the king of the hill and the one that got me into the Grado sound - too bad they are so expensive in EU where the "value" of these cans takes a hit. But they're magical...
  
 The next best thing would be 225 as best bang for the buck.
  
 The RS series sounds quite similar and I remember having a hard time blindly selecting which was what, to be honest in a long session.
 325s are the exception of the series: the most forward sounding and "aggressive" of the bunch. Once the Grado sound bites I think it's impossible not to own a pair at some point.


----------



## JES

ruthieandjohn said:


> The Grado Blind Headphone Party!
> 
> The jocks have their football, the Brazilians their futebol, the Romans their orgies...
> 
> ...




:eek: I'm staying in Ypsi where I belong.


----------



## Claritas

ruthieandjohn said:


> What Grado headphone would you say is most representative of what is called the "Grado signature?"




I agree with the others: SRs and RSs especially 225, 225i, RS1, RS1i. The two e's I've heard sounded somewhat different from the originals and the i series, so those are the classics.


----------



## DmixAmont

Any PS500e owners have success with other pads? I bought the G cush to try if it would loosen up on the bass a bit  but couldn't get it to fit. Just me? The new 44mm driver the issue? Anyone try G-cush with any of the 44mm e-model drivers? Maybe they changed the g cush for the new 1ke series? Pictures/measurements would be amazing


----------



## LCfiner

the PS500 does not have larger drivers (or larger housings, as that is what would matter for a cushion). this was confirmed by John Grado (conversation with member) plus measurements taken in the e-series thread.
  
 the external housing (black plastic) of the PS500 driver is the same 46mm diameter as every Grado driver that’s come before.
  
 the external plastic driver housing on the RS1, PS1000 and GS1000 is 50mm. the part that sticks out of the housing (and touches some people’s ears on the RS1) is 46mm.
  
 G cush should definitely fit (they fit on my old PS500) but it can be tough to get the foam around the wooden ring. the wood ring is, I think, larger on the PS series than the GS1000 and the foam can be tough at this spot, so it’s a tight fit. maybe the e series wood ring is thicker?


----------



## DmixAmont

Thanks for the clarification - so yes, it's not the driver but rather the wood ring that I had difficulty fitting the older G cush around. For anyone that's done the G cush add-on to downstream cans (eg not 1000 series), any recommendations on how to fit the G cushs?


----------



## markm1

joseph69 said:


> Actually, I have gone back to the WA6 because the 6SE doesn't accept my favorite sounding 6SN7 tubes. I currently have the 6SE F/S. And yes the Woo amps IMO are excellent in every way.


 

 Actually, I think that's what I listened to. If I ended w/ some orthos It would be nice to have an amp that could accommodate both headphones


----------



## markm1

whirlwind said:


> you really need to tell us about all of that equipment....hurry back


 

 It was frustrating. Just not enough time-3-6 pm and I missed the headfi meet today held in conjunction with the CAF. I had a 7 hours of teaching kayaking on the Potomac which is a blessing, but I would have enjoyed the meet. I may try to squeeze in tomorrow afternoon after my class. There were all these amazing headphones and amps and speaker systems and not enough time. For instance, I ran out of time to listen to Oppo.
  
  I have a small dedicated listening room (10 x 12) and I'm always torn between investing in my HP and speaker system. I spent some time listening to speakers suitable for a smaller room such as I have. Some small speakers that put out really amazing sound. And, as expected other stuff so expensive I would never be able to afford it-like speakers starting at 10K.
  
 I walked into a room that a fellow Headfi pal was helping out with. I said, _yeah, this sounds amazing. How much does this system run. _Answer: 80 K. So, I don't work on Wall Street. Cheers.
  
 anyway, what to say. Flavors. I'm looking at contrasting my RS1i with something different. If I forced were to buy something right now, it would probably be the newest incarnation of Audeze LCD-2. I don't see myself exceeding 1K. I did listen to the GS1000. listening along side Audeze and and HE, I was underwhelmed. The sleeper was the GS500 e which sounded really quite good. And, you guys know how these things are...you're listening for a few minutes to a vendor's laptop with a bunch of tracks for a few minutes.
  
 My RS1i, sounded understated, clear, but thinner sounding than the Audeze and HE stuff-natch. At home, my RS1i sounds killler. But, kind of a runt next to these big ortos. The GS500 sounded more similar to the orthos in a way. It was Moon audio. They were cabled by Moon Audio and the new E series-maybe a bit more efficient. But for the money, I liked the GS500. There was a fullness to the sound-maybe a warmer, fuller or smoother sound. Seductive. Sexy.
  
 I thought the HE400i was a great sounding HP for the price-involving and lively. The 560 was also really nice, more refined. At first blush, I would say the 400i would be great for rock/metal and the 560 was more neutral and would be terrific for jazz among others. I could be happy w/ the 560.  And for the money the Mr. Speakers sounded good, but not as good as Audeze to me. Contrast and price wise, the LCD-2 were a winner for me. Lush, warm, nice base but not overkill.
  
 And, then as  I said in a previous post-the DAC and amplification made a huge difference. I have to say at a bargain price the Lyr-2/Bifrost sounded good -really good, but not as good as WOO and a  3K DAC-which is to be expected. 4-5 K in electronics makes a difference. Source, yo!


----------



## whirlwind

Sounds like a great time.....thanks for the update.
  
 Hope you get to listen to more stuff tomorrow.


----------



## joseph69

markm1 said:


> Actually, I think that's what I listened to. If I ended w/ some orthos It would be nice to have an amp that could accommodate both headphones


 
 Which did you listen too…the WA6 or the WA6-SE?
 The WA6 IMO sounds more like a tube amp, where as the 6-SE sounds more like a SS amp. This could be the 6SN7 tubes making the WA6 sound more like a tube amp, but I'll never know being the 6-SE doesn't accept the 6SN7's. I also tried every tube combo with the 6-SE, and couldn't quite achieve that tube sound which I preferred from the WA6. One thing is for sure though…the 6-SE is a much more powerful amp than the WA6, but the WA6 is more than enough for low impedance dynamic headphones.


----------



## cdave

xaval said:


> It's easier to stand out the least Grado sounding cans. To me, these would be PS500 and PS1000.
> 
> RS1 is the king of the hill and the one that got me into the Grado sound - too bad they are so expensive in EU where the "value" of these cans takes a hit. But they're magical...
> 
> ...




I'm still pretty new to headfi. Before last year the best cans I had were B&W P5's. So I'm not claiming to be an expert. Not sure how much different the 325e and the 325i sounded. But after having the 325e for two weeks the major differences between them and the PS500e is not as drastic as I've been reading. What stands out to me is the bass is tighter on the PS500, clearer vocals, but they are still pretty bright. Now granted my setup isn't impressive at all. I'm running everything through bitperfect and a D1 so I may may notice a difference with a better DAC AMP. I wanted the RS1 but didn't want to wait another week. I'm happy with the 500e I'm just looking for the right amp to pair with them.


----------



## cb3723

xaval said:


> It's easier to stand out the least Grado sounding cans. To me, these would be PS500 and PS1000.
> 
> RS1 is the king of the hill and the one that got me into the Grado sound - too bad they are so expensive in EU where the "value" of these cans takes a hit. But they're magical...
> 
> ...




Hmmm....I thought PS1000 were Grado's flagship?

Would it be generally correct to say Grado cans are for treble heads?




ruthieandjohn said:


> Amazing... I just got back from auditioning the 325i (actually the newer -e version)... loved it and indeed different from my departed PS500s.




You sold your PS500's!

To make way for your HD800's?

I think I see your plan of action here


----------



## ruthieandjohn

cb3723 said:


> Hmmm....I thought PS1000 were Grado's flagship?
> 
> Would it be generally correct to say Grado cans are for treble heads?
> You sold your PS500's!
> ...


 
 I actually *traded* my PS500s, along with my AKG K712s and a bit of $, for some AKG K3003is, knowing that my Senn HD 800 and HDVD 800 amp was coming.  I love, Love, LOVE the AKG K3003is... best trade I've ever made...
  
 but... I MISS my Grados.  They were a family member, and their hook now hangs empty, glaring at me accusingly!
  
 So now that I have more headphones (over 30) than I did when I got the PS500s, I'm looking for a Grado that is squarely in the middle of the unique Grado signature, rather than a Grado that, like the PS500, is better on all types of music.
  
 Right now I conclude from Claritas and preceding posts that that is the Grado RS1 (hard to find), RS1i, SR225, or SR225i.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> I actually *traded* my PS500s, along with my AKG K712s and a bit of $, for some AKG K3003is, knowing that my Senn HD 800 and HDVD 800 amp was coming.  I love, Love, LOVE the AKG K3003is... best trade I've ever made...
> 
> but... I MISS my Grados.  They were a family member, and their hook now hangs empty, glaring at me accusingly!
> 
> ...


 
 Why do you say the RS1 is hard to find?


----------



## cb3723

ruthieandjohn said:


> I actually *traded* my PS500s, along with my AKG K712s and a bit of $, for some AKG K3003is, knowing that my Senn HD 800 and HDVD 800 amp was coming.  I love, Love, LOVE the AKG K3003is... best trade I've ever made...
> 
> but... I MISS my Grados.  They were a family member, and their hook now hangs empty, glaring at me accusingly!
> 
> ...




Party hearty dude - HD800 + HDVD 800?

That's pretty awesome!

Welcome to soundstage heaven for sure 

AKG K3003is? Never heard them, but stoked you love them 

So, these Grado cans intrigue me for sure, so much love shown - such a following - I'm interested in auditioning a pair but I think I'd prefer to check a model that retains some bass as I understand these cans are bass shy and mid to treble forward generally speaking?


----------



## whirlwind

cb3723 said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > I actually *traded* my PS500s, along with my AKG K712s and a bit of $, for some AKG K3003is, knowing that my Senn HD 800 and HDVD 800 amp was coming.  I love, Love, LOVE the AKG K3003is... best trade I've ever made...
> ...


 
  The PS500 has the most bass of any grado,, up to that point in the chain.
  
 You would have to get the PS1000e to even get close to the soundstage on the HD800.
  
 The PS1000e is not as big a soundstage, but it is pretty dang good from my understanding.
  
 kayandjohn....i know exactly how you feel about missing your ps500.....I recently sold my rs1i, and even though I did not find it as good as the hd800.......i still loved it very much and i do miss the rs1i sound
  
 Is that a custom paint job by colorware on those hd800 in your avatar.....they look very nice.


----------



## LCfiner

cb3723 said:


> Hmmm....I thought PS1000 were Grado's flagship?


 
 They are but they don’t sound the same as the SR and RS series. it’d less “grado sounding” than the other half dozen headphones Grado produces. Only exception being the GS1000, which is even less closer sounding to the rest of the line than the PS1000 (PS1000 has slightly smaller soundstage and more present midrange compared to GS1000)
  
 The PS1000 has a lot better clarity, naturalness and detail retrieval over the RS1. But it doesn’t have the same midrange coloration and excitement that the RS1 (and pretty much every other Grado) has. So it sounds less intimate. You’re not on stage with the performers, you’re a few rows back. 
  
 But it’s still a worthy flagship product by improving on the RS1 in pretty much every aspect. But if you really want the intimacy of the classic Grado midrange, then there’s nowhere up to go from the RS1.


----------



## ThePianoMan

ruthieandjohn said:


> I actually *traded* my PS500s, along with my AKG K712s and a bit of $, for some AKG K3003is, knowing that my Senn HD 800 and HDVD 800 amp was coming.  I love, Love, LOVE the AKG K3003is... best trade I've ever made...
> 
> but... I MISS my Grados.  They were a family member, and their hook now hangs empty, glaring at me accusingly!
> 
> ...




If you want, kayandjohn, I have a very good condition SR325is I'm trying to part with, and is be willing to give you a very good price! PM me if you're interested.

And congrats on the K3003i, I've heard they're stellar! 

Happy Listening!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

thepianoman said:


> If you want, kayandjohn, I have a very good condition SR325is I'm trying to part with, and is be willing to give you a very good price! PM me if you're interested.
> 
> And congrats on the K3003i, I've heard they're stellar!
> 
> Happy Listening!


 

 Thanks, ThePianoMan.  Let me first see if I can find an RS1... if not, I may be back to you... thanks!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

whirlwind said:


> kayandjohn....i know exactly how you feel about missing your ps500.....I recently sold my rs1i, and even though I did not find it as good as the hd800.......i still loved it very much and i do miss the rs1i sound
> 
> Is that a custom paint job by colorware on those hd800 in your avatar.....they look very nice.


 
 Yep... custom Formula Red and Jet Black on the HD800, and Formula Red, Jet Black, and Pearl White on the matching HDVD amplifier.  I was just notified Friday that the completed colorized 800s just went into the mail to me!!!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Why do you say the RS1 is hard to find?


 

 I've not been able to find it... I find RS1i and RS1e, but not RS1!  Then if I were to find RS1 with buttons... wow!


----------



## bassboysam

ruthieandjohn said:


> I've not been able to find it... I find RS1i and RS1e, but not RS1!  Then if I were to find RS1 with buttons... wow!


keep checking the head-fi classifieds. They come up for sale once in a while.


----------



## ThePianoMan

ruthieandjohn said:


> Yep... custom Formula Red and Jet Black on the HD800, and Formula Red, Jet Black, and Pearl White on the matching HDVD amplifier.  I was just notified Friday that the completed colorized 800s just went into the mail to me!!!


 
  
 Gorgeous! I may have to order myself a set (after I win the lotter : P)
  
 I've always thought the HD800 is a gorgeous headphone and wonderful canvas for paintjobs!


----------



## elmoe

ruthieandjohn said:


> I've not been able to find it... I find RS1i and RS1e, but not RS1!  Then if I were to find RS1 with buttons... wow!


 
  
 I think there was one on the classifieds a few days ago. Not sure if it sold yet. With buttons too..


----------



## CH23

Never knew the buttoned RS1 was a "rare" Grado 0.o


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ch23 said:


> Never knew the buttoned RS1 was a "rare" Grado 0.o


 

 Find me a pair I can get and I will write your words above on a piece of paper and Eat Them!!!!


----------



## CH23

ruthieandjohn said:


> Find me a pair I can get and I will write your words above on a piece of paper and Eat Them!!!!




If you ever visit the netherlands i'll let you listen to mine ;P

As per your request: 

http://link.marktplaats.nl/826407730

 Site's in dutch, shipping might go up a lot, but, hey, that's what i usually have to deal with too


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ch23 said:


> If you ever visit the netherlands i'll let you listen to mine ;P
> 
> As per your request:
> 
> ...


 

 WowEEE!  Not being sure of what the vaunted "wooden buttons" are (just know that I WANT them!), are those they at the center of each screen?
  
 Starting to print and eat words, subject to  your answer...


----------



## CH23

ruthieandjohn said:


> WowEEE!  Not being sure of what the vaunted "wooden buttons" are (just know that I WANT them!), are those they at the center of each screen?
> 
> Starting to print and eat words, subject to  your answer...




Yes, the buttons on the centre were removed by Grado on later models, apparently so they are more open, to reduce treble, if i'm not mistaken...

Might i suggest having some ketchup with the paper?


----------



## cb3723

ruthieandjohn said:


> WowEEE!  Not being sure of what the vaunted "wooden buttons" are (just know that I WANT them!), are those they at the center of each screen?
> 
> Starting to print and eat words, subject to  your answer...




So what's all th excitement over the RS1 with wooden buttons already?

It's different to the RS1i and RS1e - but in what way?



Did you order your HD800 combo from colorware?


----------



## xaval

Grado dealership is close to my parents house, for many years. I've spent quite a few afternoons there listening to audio systems. From my experience and probably due to the manual work that goes into them, the same model will have slight variations between cans, and the RS1 is no exception. There is a huge assortment on these boards regarding this with user owning entire Grado collection - regretably most don't post anymore.
  
 This intro just goes to show, imo, that persuing that magic RS1 could lead to nowhere as you don't know if you're going to get "the one". Button, no button, i non i or e, pink drivers, old cables... oak this oak that... coating... it's a hit and miss. I say if you want a RS1 get it. If you want to chase the magic one you need to keep on buying until you nail it.


----------



## whirlwind

RS1  the buttons
  
 RS1i  no buttons
  
 RS1e  no buttons
  
 There could be a few of the first RS1 with no buttons and a few RS1i with buttons....I am not sure.....but for the most part it is how they are listed above.


----------



## CH23

whirlwind said:


> RS1  the buttons
> 
> RS1i  no buttons
> 
> ...




As this is the Grado Fan Club, i'm sure you've all seen this lengthy and great post by DevouringOne3

But i'm posting it anyways  

http://www.head-fi.org/t/616052/full-grado-labs-history


----------



## LCfiner

I’m 99% sure there’s no RS1i with buttons (except for mine - driver repair job)
  
 The RS1 started with buttons, buttons got removed late in the life of the headphone. and then shortly afterward, the i series came out. they all were buttonless.
  
 so, the least common out there used for sale should be the RS1 with no buttons. it was on sale for a relatively short time.


----------



## whirlwind

lcfiner said:


> I’m 99% sure there’s no RS1i with buttons (except for mine - driver repair job)
> 
> The RS1 started with buttons, buttons got removed late in the life of the headphone. and then shortly afterward, the i series came out. they all were buttonless.
> 
> so, the least common out there used for sale should be the RS1 with no buttons. it was on sale for a relatively short time.


 
  
 OK thanks....I was not sure if it was that they took the buttons off at the end of the RS1's life....or had a few RS1's with buttons, at the beginning of the RS1i's life.
  
 Thanks for that info.
  
 I know the headphone cable has gotten thicker with each new model.


----------



## sinnottj

whirlwind said:


> OK thanks....I was not sure if it was that they took the buttons off at the end of the RS1's life....or had a few RS1's with buttons, at the beginning of the RS1i's life.
> 
> Thanks for that info.
> 
> I know the headphone cable has gotten thicker with each new model.


 

 Here's a thread that tries to catalogue all the versions:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/420092/classifying-versions-of-the-rs1-your-guide-work-in-progress
  
 it's a good read!


----------



## Iron head

Hey guys, feel as though I should jump in on this thread as I'm getting a pair of sr80is on my birthday in a couple of weeks! Really looking forward to them as they'll be my first high end cans-the most expensive ones I've had to date are my Sony mdr-zx300s! Looking for some very cheap portable amp recommendations-my budget will be about £20 once I've bought a new power supply for my gaming pc. Currently looking into a fiio e6 as its very cheap and I've heard some good things about fiio. If there is anything else that goes well with sr80is then I'd like to know, and no, I don't plan to mod(although the quarter mod looks pretty idiot proof-shame there aren't any quarters in the UK XD)


----------



## whirlwind

sinnottj said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > OK thanks....I was not sure if it was that they took the buttons off at the end of the RS1's life....or had a few RS1's with buttons, at the beginning of the RS1i's life.
> ...


 
 That is a great read...thanks much.


iron head said:


> Hey guys, feel as though I should jump in on this thread as I'm getting a pair of sr80is on my birthday in a couple of weeks! Really looking forward to them as they'll be my first high end cans-the most expensive ones I've had to date are my Sony mdr-zx300s! Looking for some very cheap portable amp recommendations-my budget will be about £20 once I've bought a new power supply for my gaming pc. Currently looking into a fiio e6 as its very cheap and I've heard some good things about fiio. If there is anything else that goes well with sr80is then I'd like to know, and no, I don't plan to mod(although the quarter mod looks pretty idiot proof-shame there aren't any quarters in the UK XD)


 
 You can use the sr80i without an amp....I would just use them un amped for now, and save until you can afford something a little better.
  
 They will sound darn good , even unamped.


----------



## LCfiner

I agree. don’t bother getting a portable amp for under a hundred **. The Grados are easy to drive and will sound good out of any competent portable source (e.g.: clip+, iPod)
  
 Bonus unasked for advice.  take the money you were going to use for an amp and get the L cush pads. much better improvement.
  
 ** edit: I just remembered the Fiio E11 with bass boost on was pretty rocking with my old SR60. If you decide in the future you want an inexpensive amp, try on of those. it’s 60 USD.


----------



## CH23

iron head said:


> Hey guys, feel as though I should jump in on this thread as I'm getting a pair of sr80is on my birthday in a couple of weeks! Really looking forward to them as they'll be my first high end cans-the most expensive ones I've had to date are my Sony mdr-zx300s! Looking for some very cheap portable amp recommendations-my budget will be about £20 once I've bought a new power supply for my gaming pc. Currently looking into a fiio e6 as its very cheap and I've heard some good things about fiio. If there is anything else that goes well with sr80is then I'd like to know, and no, I don't plan to mod(although the quarter mod looks pretty idiot proof-shame there aren't any quarters in the UK XD)




Welcome to the club, and welcome to head-fi, sorry about your wallet!

Here's the deal: 

Good headphones + good amp + good source = good music quality
Good headphones + good amp + bad source = bad music quality
Good headphones + bad amp + good source = bad music quality
Bad headphones + good amp + good source = bad music quality

The SR80’s sound good even without an amp, and getting an amp of around £20 would worsen the sound quality...

What's your source, by the way?


----------



## Claritas

iron head said:


> Looking for some very cheap portable amp recommendations-my budget will be about £20 once I've bought a new power supply for my gaming pc. Currently looking into a fiio e6 as its very cheap and I've heard some good things about fiio. If there is anything else that goes well with sr80is then I'd like to know, and no, I don't plan to mod.




Happy birthday! All Grados sound at least marginally better amped. Obviously, that applies to a halfway decent amp. I know guys who've had good results with E12, E17, and E18; don't know about the smallest Fiios though. But yeah, LCf is right about buying L-Cush instead. Another idea is a headband cover. "Don't plan to mod" . . . yet.


----------



## sinnottj

iron head said:


> Hey guys, feel as though I should jump in on this thread as I'm getting a pair of sr80is on my birthday in a couple of weeks! Really looking forward to them as they'll be my first high end cans-the most expensive ones I've had to date are my Sony mdr-zx300s! Looking for some very cheap portable amp recommendations-my budget will be about £20 once I've bought a new power supply for my gaming pc. Currently looking into a fiio e6 as its very cheap and I've heard some good things about fiio. If there is anything else that goes well with sr80is then I'd like to know, and no, I don't plan to mod(although the quarter mod looks pretty idiot proof-shame there aren't any quarters in the UK XD)




As others have said a cheapo amp won't make a difference for a Grado. 

Get the L cushion pads, they'll give you the true Grado sound!


----------



## bassboysam

The cheapest amp I would recommend is the Fiio E10. I really love it. From there for a little more money, but not really portable, the Little Dot 1+.


----------



## joseph69

Just curious, none of you guys think the LD1+ benefit the SR-80???
 I sure did, IME/IMO, just saying.


----------



## joseph69

BTW, I missed the "portable" part!


----------



## bpcans

ruthieandjohn said:


> Yep... custom Formula Red and Jet Black on the HD800, and Formula Red, Jet Black, and Pearl White on the matching HDVD amplifier.  I was just notified Friday that the completed colorized 800s just went into the mail to me!!!


kyj, congrats on the coloured HD800's. Where did you get your 800's, and are they custom cabled?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

bpcans said:


> kyj, congrats on the coloured HD800's. Where did you get your 800's, and are they custom cabled?


 
 These are the in-stock HD 800s (as well as the Sennheiser HDVD 800 amp/DAC) from colorware.com.   For only $100 extra each, they will apply the colors to the headphones and the amp... choice of 5 regions to color, and about 29 colors in regular and 29 in metallic, times 2 (matte and glossy on anything).  A total of a full 1.5 gazillion color combinations!
  
 As a Sennheiser-approved vendor, headphones from Colorware maintain the original 2 year Sennheiser warranty, as well as their own 1-year warranty on the coloring.
  
 If you already have Sennheiser HD 800s (or Sennheiser Momentums, or Beats, or SOL, or Bose QC 15s, or iPhone 5C or 5S, or tablet like iPad, or computer like Mac, or accessory like keyboard), you can send it in and get it colored for about $300.
  
 Cable is standard, not custom.


----------



## bpcans

kyj, thanks for the info sir. I'm leaning heavily toward the 800's as my second set of cans to compliment my RS1i's.


----------



## markm1

joseph69 said:


> Which did you listen too…the WA6 or the WA6-SE?
> The WA6 IMO sounds more like a tube amp, where as the 6-SE sounds more like a SS amp. This could be the 6SN7 tubes making the WA6 sound more like a tube amp, but I'll never know being the 6-SE doesn't accept the 6SN7's. I also tried every tube combo with the 6-SE, and couldn't quite achieve that tube sound which I preferred from the WA6. One thing is for sure though…the 6-SE is a much more powerful amp than the WA6, but the WA6 is more than enough for low impedance dynamic headphones.


 

 I went back for a couple of hours today and mostly listened to speakers for my small dedicated listening room. I actually found some great stuff at good prices. Lots of places had sales for people who were ready to buy at the show. One product that was getting a lot of buzz was Vanatoo powered speakers for $500. Lots of great reviews. They have a built in DAC/AMP and sounded surprisingly robust. Lots of inputs-you can connect them to just about any source-no need for amplification. I found a speaker for $1,000 for a small room that were really, really nice-"The Clue".....
  
 But this is a headphone site...I digress....

  
 I  listened to WA 7 Fireflies and 6 SE.
  
 I listened to my RS1i I bought from Jay into some WOO stuff and then listened to a new RSie-for just a couple of quick minutes before moving to the Audeze table...I really didn't detect a difference. But, time was short.


----------



## ferday

It's funny as powered speakers are pretty normal in the pro world but consumers never caught on. Too attractive for the companies to sell you an amp and a DAC I guess...I'm guilty too, I don't like powered speakers from an aesthetic point of view

What were your thoughts on the audeze?


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> I actually *traded* my PS500s, along with my AKG K712s and a bit of $, for some AKG K3003is, knowing that my Senn HD 800 and HDVD 800 amp was coming.  *I love, Love, LOVE the AKG K3003is... best trade I've ever made...*
> 
> but... I MISS my Grados.  They were a family member, and their hook now hangs empty, glaring at me accusingly!
> 
> ...


 
 I love, Love, LOVE the AKG K3003i also, great cans!
  
 I'd say go to the Rs1 and be done with it. Runner ups would be Rs2 and Sr325 IMO. Depends how much you want to spend on a Grado can really, 
  


whirlwind said:


> **snip**
> kayandjohn....i know exactly how you feel about missing your ps500.....I recently sold my rs1i, and even though I did not find it as good as the hd800.......i still loved it very much and i do miss the rs1i sound


 
 This happened to me also, there was "better" cans out there, but I always missed the Rs1(with buttons). I tried to compensate with an older Sr325, great cans, but certainly no Rs1. I then bought an Rs1i (early 2013 model) an it just didn't cut it either. Finally, I came across an old Rs1 with buttons, and now all is good in my world. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


ruthieandjohn said:


> I've not been able to find it... I find RS1i and RS1e, but not RS1!  Then if I were to find RS1 with buttons... wow!


 
 It's not in season!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 Seriously though, I've found an interesting pattern when it comes to Head-Fiers and the for sale forums. I don't know why exactly, but (for example), take the Rs1, at times, you can't find a used one in any variation. Then all of a sudden there'll be a hand full! Right now the LCD is in season! I've seen them as low as $550 like new with extra accessories! Also a few in the mid $600 price range...(woops, I guess that's due to the new Fazor models)
  
  


lcfiner said:


> I’m 99% sure there’s no RS1i with buttons (except for mine - driver repair job)
> 
> The RS1 started with buttons, buttons got removed late in the life of the headphone. and then shortly afterward, the i series came out. they all were buttonless.
> 
> so, the least common out there used for sale should be the RS1 with no buttons. it was on sale for a relatively short time.


 
  
 I've owned this model and it sounds just like and Rs1i, and not like the older version with buttons. The only difference was the thinner cable vs the Rs1i.


sinnottj said:


> Here's a thread that tries to catalogue all the versions:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/420092/classifying-versions-of-the-rs1-your-guide-work-in-progress
> 
> it's a good read!


 
 I have the second version of the Rs1, I LOOOVE THEM!!!


----------



## whirlwind

bpcans said:


> kyj, thanks for the info sir. I'm leaning heavily toward the 800's as my second set of cans to compliment my RS1i's.


 
 Let's just say....they will compliment your RS1 very well.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I hope you enjoy a huge sound stage.
  
  
  


markm1 said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > Which did you listen too…the WA6 or the WA6-SE?
> ...


 
 Man, it really sounds like you are getting to hear alot of great stuff.....take it all in and enjoy....I am jelly


----------



## cb3723

ruthieandjohn said:


> These are the in-stock HD 800s (as well as the Sennheiser HDVD 800 amp/DAC) from colorware.com.   For only $100 extra each, they will apply the colors to the headphones and the amp... choice of 5 regions to color, and about 29 colors in regular and 29 in metallic, times 2 (matte and glossy on anything).  A total of a full 1.5 gazillion color combinations!
> 
> As a Sennheiser-approved vendor, headphones from Colorware maintain the original 2 year Sennheiser warranty, as well as their own 1-year warranty on the coloring.
> 
> ...




Awesome stuff k&j - when in your receipt - we want pictures of your pimped out Sennheiser rig for sure


----------



## markm1

ferday said:


> It's funny as powered speakers are pretty normal in the pro world but consumers never caught on. Too attractive for the companies to sell you an amp and a DAC I guess...I'm guilty too, I don't like powered speakers from an aesthetic point of view
> 
> What were your thoughts on the audeze?


 
 My thoughts are from a financial point of view-the LCD-2 is the way to go. I would need more time to really dice out the differences between the 2, 3 and X. It's more about not wanting to exceed $1,000 which already feels really spendy. I'm kind of late to the audio game and I'm really still just developing my tastes and understanding of sound. But, I'm find myself responding to lo less bright, to warmer, smoother, more robust sounds. Same w/ my speakers which are Monitor Audio and have some great qualities but also are forward and somewhat bright.
  
 I think a lot of these orthos are kind of going for the same or similar sound sig-the new Oppo/HE 560 and Audeze. I COUlD be happy w/ any of them. There all top tier cans for sure.
  
 I would say the Audeze is probably the biggest contrast to our RS1's. The issue w/ the Audeze IMO is finding the right amp to really get it right. But, I like the big lush warm sounds, w/ gorgeous base. And, I got a little bit of that feel with the Grado 500 oddly enough.
  
 I don't know the Audeze line well enough to contrast the old LCD-2 to the new one w/ fazor. All I can say is it sounds good to me and enough of the X sound. The show was a bit like being a a kid in a candy shop w/ severe ADHD


----------



## joseph69

markm1 said:


> I went back for a couple of hours today and mostly listened to speakers for my small dedicated listening room. I actually found some great stuff at good prices. Lots of places had sales for people who were ready to buy at the show. One product that was getting a lot of buzz was Vanatoo powered speakers for $500. Lots of great reviews. They have a built in DAC/AMP and sounded surprisingly robust. Lots of inputs-you can connect them to just about any source-no need for amplification. I found a speaker for $1,000 for a small room that were really, really nice-"The Clue".....
> 
> But this is a headphone site...I digress....
> 
> ...


 
 Nice! Glad to hear you were able to spend 2 days in a row going to the meet and doing some listening to speakers/headphones you are interested in.


----------



## Iron head

whirlwind said:


> You can use the sr80i without an amp....I would just use them un amped for now, and save until you can afford something a little better.
> 
> They will sound darn good , even unamped.


 Thanks for the advice, how much should I spend for it to be worth buying? Also, if I'm currently using google music downloads (which I believe are mp3s) will I notice a difference at all?


----------



## CanadianMaestro

iron head said:


> Also, if I'm currently using google music downloads (which I believe are mp3s) will I notice a difference at all?


 

 Use Apple Lossless from an iPod/iPhone. Much less compressed-sounding than MP3s.  A very good program to interconvert music files is XLD, free download It's also good for ripping CDs to whatever file format you wish. I rip to Apple Lossless into iTunes, and FLAC to my portable drive for music playback on my Bryston BDP-1 on main system.
 Enjoy!


----------



## joseph69

canadianmaestro said:


> Use Apple Lossless from an iPod/iPhone. Much less compressed-sounding than MP3s.  A very good program to interconvert music files is XLD, free download It's also good for ripping CDs to whatever file format you wish. I rip to Apple Lossless into iTunes, and FLAC to my portable drive for music playback on my Bryston BDP-1 on main system.
> Enjoy!


 
 ALAC (Apple Lossless Audio Codec) is not compressed at all.


----------



## deniall83

joseph69 said:


> ALAC (Apple Lossless Audio Codec) is not compressed at all.




Yes it is. Lossless compression is still compression. However, it's bit perfect.


----------



## joseph69

deniall83 said:


> Yes it is. Lossless compression is still compression. However, it's bit perfect.


 
 +1


----------



## Mr Trev

sinnottj said:


> As others have said a cheapo amp won't make a difference for a Grado.
> 
> Get the L cushion pads, they'll give you the true Grado sound!


 
 et al....
  
 Have the L cush pads changed over the years? I bought a pair of 125s (the original ones, not even an i) years ago that came withLl cushions and I found them horribly uncomfortable. Mostly due to the fact that they were big enough to completely fit over my ears, but not deep enough to rest on my skull. This meant that my ears were basically resting on the housing - pretty much could've taken the pads off. Could onIy listen for bout 45 min before they became borderline painful. Needless to say they spent most of the last few years in their box until I got my X3. Took them out again and quickly remembered why I bought em in the first place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Just as quickly remembered why I never used them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Anyways, I recently bought a pair of S cushion, and they are a huge improvement in comfort (still nowhere near my old senn 590s though). Everybody says the Ls do sound better (never bothered comparing myself), and was wondering if Grado has done anything to make them more comfortable (seriously, when is Grado going to make a deal with comply since they make earpads now).
  
  
 BTW, I've noticed that hardly anybody mentions the 125s round here. What's up with that?


----------



## CanadianMaestro

mr trev said:


> BTW, I've noticed that hardly anybody mentions the 125s round here. What's up with that?


 
  
 Just spoiled here with higher G's, that's all.


----------



## LCfiner

also, the 125 is the out-of-place middle child. everyone pays attention to the SR60/80 and then the next big jump up is the 225.


----------



## AK7579

I have 125i's and I love them. No complaints. I use the L cush with the tape mod and had to break them in in order to have some comfort as well as bend the headband so they didn't clamp on my head like a vice.


----------



## Claritas

mr trev said:


> Have the L cush pads changed over the years? I bought a pair of 125s (the original ones, not even an i) years ago that came with L cushions and I found them horribly uncomfortable. Mostly due to the fact that they were big enough to completely fit over my ears, but not deep enough to rest on my skull. This meant that my ears were basically resting on the housing - pretty much could've taken the pads off. Could onIy listen for bout 45 min before they became borderline painful. Needless to say they spent most of the last few years in their box until I got my X3. Took them out again and quickly remembered why I bought em in the first place  . Just as quickly remembered why I never used them:mad: . Anyways, I recently bought a pair of S cushion, and they are a huge improvement in comfort (still nowhere near my old senn 590s though). Everybody says the Ls do sound better (never bothered comparing myself), and was wondering if Grado has done anything to make them more comfortable (seriously, when is Grado going to make a deal with comply since they make earpads now).
> 
> BTW, I've noticed that hardly anybody mentions the 125s round here. What's up with that?




It's possible that you're not wearing it right; no criticism whatsoever. It's not so obvious how it's meant to be worn. One might think that since it's an on ear, it goes directly on the the ear, but it's actually meant to be worn lower so that the top of the L-cushion rests in the very top groove of the outer ear. Google says it's called the scapha amongst other names.

125 sucks. :evil:


----------



## Mr Trev

claritas said:


> It's possible that you're not wearing it right; no criticism whatsoever. It's not so obvious how it's meant to be worn. One might think that since it's an on ear, it goes directly on the the ear, but it's actually meant to be worn lower so that the top of the L-cushion rests in the very top groove of the outer ear. Google says it's called the scapha amongst other names.
> 
> 125 sucks.


 
 Everything sucks in its own way
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I tried moving round the phones to try and them to fit better, but the back of my ear would always rest on the face of the housing (freakish genetics I guess). Maybe if I make it in to a dealer I'll try on a pair and see if they fit any better before I decide if L is worth it, but for now I'll stick with S.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

markm1 said:


> My thoughts are from a financial point of view-the LCD-2 is the way to go. But, I'm find myself responding to lo less bright, to warmer, smoother, more robust sounds.
> 
> I would say the Audeze is probably the biggest contrast to our RS1's. The issue w/ the Audeze IMO is finding the right amp to really get it right. But, I like the big lush warm sounds, w/ gorgeous base. And, I got a little bit of that feel with the Grado 500 oddly enough.
> 
> I don't know the Audeze line well enough to contrast the old LCD-2 to the new one w/ fazor. All I can say is it sounds good to me and enough of the X sound. The show was a bit like being a a kid in a candy shop w/ severe ADHD


 
  
 MarkM1:
 I love my LCD-2. You are spot right on -- warmish, crystalline highs without any brightness. The amp I find works really well with LCD-2 is Burson Soloist. For balanced, I do also Bryston BHA-1. But Soloist all the way. Cheaper on Canuck Audio Mart. Good luck!
 PM me if you want more info on matching.


----------



## whirlwind

Mr. Trev....I love your avatar....Fallout boy with headphones...haha
  
 Best games ever , by the way


----------



## Mr Trev

whirlwind said:


> Mr. Trev....I love your avatar....Fallout boy with headphones...haha
> 
> Best games ever , by the way


 
 Thanks. Made a theme for my X3 that was kinda based off the pip-boy. Figured he'd fit right in.


----------



## markm1

canadianmaestro said:


> MarkM1:
> I love my LCD-2. You are spot right on -- warmish, crystalline highs without any brightness. The amp I find works really well with LCD-2 is Burson Soloist. For balanced, I do also Bryston BHA-1. But Soloist all the way. Cheaper on Canuck Audio Mart. Good luck!
> PM me if you want more info on matching.


 

 Thanks. I'm not going to buy any time real soon. But, it's on my wish list. I will definitely take note of your recommendation!


----------



## swspiers

Hey guys, I got off the phone with Jay  while ago.  He's fine, but a bit under the weather.  He plans on posting tomorrow...
  
 Because you need to know!


----------



## cel4145

I don't know if anyone has posted this yet, but any of you guys wishing you could pick up an SR225i now that the SR225e has replaced them, Buy Sonic, Sonic Electronix's flash sale site, has them for $151.99 shipped (you have to register to see their product pages).


----------



## markm1

swspiers said:


> Hey guys, I got off the phone with Jay  while ago.  He's fine, but a bit under the weather.  He plans on posting tomorrow...
> 
> Because you need to know!


 

 Jay-if you're reading this-I'm thinking of you....good vibes and positive karma brother-just like you send it


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> Hey guys, I got off the phone with Jay  while ago.  He's fine, but a bit under the weather.  He plans on posting tomorrow...
> 
> Because you need to know!


 
  I have been thinking about him, and I figured he was under the weather.
  
 I do hope he is well enough to be able to listen to his new cans.
  
 Get well, pal.......I miss reading your post.


----------



## CH23

swspiers said:


> Hey guys, I got off the phone with Jay  while ago.  He's fine, but a bit under the weather.  He plans on posting tomorrow...
> 
> Because you need to know!




Always good to be informed about "missing" members.

Get well soon, Jay!


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> I have been thinking about him, and I figured he was under the weather.
> 
> I do hope he is well enough to be able to listen to his new cans.
> 
> Get well, pal.......I miss reading your post.


+1000!


----------



## Theogenes

And here I thought "GS1000e Fever" was a figurative thing... 
  
 Sending you good vibes, brother!! Get well soon, Jay!!


----------



## ThePianoMan

Get well soon Jay! Hope you're enjoying the new cans, and hope to see you back in action soon
Happy Listening ^_^


----------



## jimi30

Hi was wondering if anyone could comment on rs2i vs rs1i and which is brighter? ? I have the rs2i and want my next purchase to be a little less bright...I no the ps500 is but I really like the woodies...has anyone made a list from least bright to most?..thanks


----------



## joseph69

jimi30 said:


> Hi was wondering if anyone could comment on rs2i vs rs1i and which is brighter? ? I have the rs2i and want my next purchase to be a little less bright...I no the ps500 is but I really like the woodies...has anyone made a list from least bright to most?..thanks


 
 Most posts I've read say that the RS2i is warmer than the RS1i…but I've never heard the RS2i for myself.
 With the right amp (tube) the RS1i isn't bright at all IMO.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

jimi30 said:


> Hi was wondering if anyone could comment on rs2i vs rs1i and which is brighter? ? I have the rs2i and want my next purchase to be a little less bright...I no the ps500 is but I really like the woodies...has anyone made a list from least bright to most?..thanks


 

 Have not heard the 2i. The 1i is quite good with well-recorded tracks. Can be bright if you play too loudly or use poorly recorded tracks. Just my experience. Grados are superb at reasonable, even low, volumes. 
  
 Since you have a predilection for woodies, how about the GS1Ki? I've had these for 2 yrs, and like them very much, more so than RS1i. Wider soundstage, more textured bass. Keep in mind that warmth is not a hallmark of Grado. But.....
  
 .....the Senn HD650 is very relaxed and warm, and for me, it's great for brass, opera, and symphonic music. Shhh....
  
 signing off for the night.


----------



## jaywillin

not anything afoul, here, just body not cooperating with me lately , but rest assurered the gs10000e is all that


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> not anything afoul, here, just body not cooperating with me lately , but rest assurered the gs10000e is all that


So glad to see that your doing what you can and that you still care enough to tease us with your GS1Ke's. I saw that you had posted and it gave me a smile. Keep rockin' brother!


----------



## CH23

jimi30 said:


> Hi was wondering if anyone could comment on rs2i vs rs1i and which is brighter? ? I have the rs2i and want my next purchase to be a little less bright...I no the ps500 is but I really like the woodies...has anyone made a list from least bright to most?..thanks




I can only comment on the rs2 vs rs1 (non "i" version)

The rs-2 is less bright, but the RS-1 with the ra-1 amp, makes it a bit more bassy as well.

Or you could get an RS-1/RS-2 and "mod" it by opening some of the holes on the back of the driver...


----------



## xaval

From recollection RS1i has bigger upper mids bump which is more noticable on most recordings than the higher highs extension it also has. In this sense you may consider RS1i brighter albeit by a small margin.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

The perfect "pick me up" at work, SR80i's for the win!


----------



## jaywillin

incelabration of having the beast back(the bha-1) and the new grado's
  

  
 
  
 ya gatta admit, grace is pretty hot


----------



## whirlwind

>


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






jaywillin said:


> incelabration of having the beast back(the bha-1) and the new grado's
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  



 Yea....some mule!!
  
 Oh, how I have missed you


----------



## jaywillin

some more hippie music worth  !!!!


----------



## whirlwind

I have been on a very serious pink Floyd trip for the last week....it has been a great ride


----------



## jaywillin




----------



## jaywillin




----------



## joseph69

I was very interested in hearing the HD-800…so I ordered them and I received them today, and took the WA6-SE off the F/S Forum, and eBay. I'm currently listening to them with the 6SE/596/6EW7 tubes. I know this is the Grado thread, but I know some here have these headphones also. How long would you say burn-in for these headphone might be?
 Thanks.


----------



## bassboysam

how about some Vulfpek...


----------



## stacker45

You're right Joseph, THI IS the Grado thread so go ask your stupid question about your P.O.S HD800 in the trader's, sorry, Sennheiser's thread!.
  
 I'm just messing with you Buddy, personally as long as people who own other brands of headphones don't come to the ''Dark Side'' to piss on Grados, I have no problem answerring any question that they might have. That being said, I'm pretty sure that you have a much better chance of getting an answer to your question if you post it in the snob, sorry, Senns thread, kidding of course, or am I?, seriously though, I wouldn't mention that you're heart lies with of the Dark Side!.
  
 This might be a good time to say that, thanks to the Montréal Hi-Fi show, I have had the opportunity to listen to many headphones, HD700/800, LCD2/3, K701, HE500/6, T1, 007/009, just to name many, and the only reason why I choose to own Grados only, is that I think that the headphones stated above, ALL, without exeption, sound very good, wich means that I would probably want to own most of them. Now, I don't have to tell you how expensive a proposition that would be, especially when you consider that, unlike Grados, wich can sound good even if they're hooked up to a Java finch's arse, some, like the Stax 009, need very high quality, cough!, expensive, cough! amplifiers. so I would be bankrupt in no time.
  
 Before critisizing this post, in whole, or in part, be informed that due to a very severe Chron's desiese flareup, I am currently taking very strong pain medication, wich can alter my better jugement, this gives me an excuse, that I will not hesitate to use to justify my post content.


----------



## Krutsch

stacker45 said:


> You're right Joseph, THI IS the Grado thread so go ask your stupid question about your P.O.S HD800 in the trader's, sorry, Sennheiser's thread!.
> 
> I'm just messing with you Buddy...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Awesome post.  I sincerely admire your passion and wish you the best in dealing with your illness.
  
 That said, if you had added: "... and I've been drinking Scotch all afternoon..." you and I could be brothers


----------



## joseph69

I totally knew you were kidding after the first few words. I was just so curious to how they sound, being a lot of people speak highly of them, plus I've never heard any other brands high end headphones besides Grado, so think of it as I'm exploring, not going to the "dark side" lol!  And there is nothing like that Grado sound signature, but like I said, just wanted to try them out. I also notice a lot of people who own Grados also own Senns. I'll be checking these out exclusively for a while to hear what I think of them after burn-in/different tube combos. 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You're right Joseph, THI IS the Grado thread so go ask your stupid question about your P.O.S HD800 in the trader's, sorry, Sennheiser's thread!.
 
I'm just messing with you Buddy, personally as long as people who own other brands of headphones don't come to the ''Dark Side'' to piss on Grados, I have no problem answerring any question that they might have. That being said, I'm pretty sure that you have a much better chance of getting an answer to your question if you post it in the snob, sorry, Senns thread, kidding of course, or am I?, seriously though, I wouldn't mention that you're heart lies with of the Dark Side!.
 
This might be a good time to say that, thanks to the Montréal Hi-Fi show, I have had the opportunity to listen to many headphones, HD700/800, LCD2/3, K701, HE500/6, T1, 007/009, just to name many, and the only reason why I choose to own Grados only, is that I think that the headphones stated above, ALL, without exeption, sound very good, wich means that I would probably want to own most of them. Now, I don't have to tell you how expensive a proposition that would be, especially when you consider that, unlike Grados, wich can sound good even if they're hooked up to a Java finch's arse, some, like the Stax 009, need very high quality, cough!, expensive, cough! amplifiers. so I would be bankrupt in no time.
 
Before critisizing this post, in whole, or in part, be informed that due to a very severe Chron's desiese flareup, I am currently taking very strong pain medication, wich can alter my better jugement, this gives me an excuse, that I will not hesitate to use to justify my post content.


----------



## jimi30

You sould try audeze...its like yin and yang... grado and audeze two best house sounds..!!!!


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> I was very interested in hearing the HD-800…so I ordered them and I received them today, and took the WA6-SE off the F/S Forum, and eBay. I'm currently listening to them with the 6SE/596/6EW7 tubes. I know this is the Grado thread, but I know some here have these headphones also. How long would you say burn-in for these headphone might be?
> Thanks.


 
  
 Hey congrats Joseph.
  
 Mine were already burn in when I got them.....my senn hd650 took a couple hundred hours......lol
  
 Check the HD800 thread....someone there will be able to help.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

jimi30 said:


> You sould try audeze...its like yin and yang... grado and audeze two best house sounds..!!!!


 
  
 Right on!! Both max pleasure. Surprised you don't list a Burson on your profile...they probably cost a dime a dozen down under?


----------



## joseph69

jimi30 said:


> You sould try audeze...its like yin and yang... grado and audeze two best house sounds..!!!!


 
 In time I would like to try more headphones, so maybe they'll be next.
  


whirlwind said:


> Hey congrats Joseph.
> 
> Mine were already burn in when I got them.....my senn hd650 took a couple hundred hours......lol
> 
> Check the HD800 thread....someone there will be able to help.


 
 Thanks Whirlwind.
 I was just curious to as how long they might take, thanks for the reply.


----------



## HarleyZH

canadianmaestro said:


> Right on!! Both max pleasure. Surprised you don't list a Burson on your profile...they probably cost a dime a dozen down under?


 
 Actually they are about the same here as the us. Our Grado is overpriced, $1099 for RS1e, 2199 for PS1000e and 325s are $449, SR80s are $180. Some other cans are priced LCDXC $2395, LCD2 $1550, HD650 $600.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

harleyzh said:


> Actually they are about the same here as the us. Our Grado is overpriced, $1099 for RS1e, 2199 for PS1000e and 325s are $449, SR80s are $180. Some other cans are priced LCDXC $2395, LCD2 $1550, HD650 $600.


 

 OUCH!! That's bad. How do you guys survive?! Still you should see prices in Europe. Worst of the lot after the exchange rate. I can't complain here in Hockey-land. Retails: $139 80i; $749 RS1i; $995 GS1000i; $649 PS500, all CAD. LCD-2 was $995 CAD, HD650 $499.
  
 It's only money...a renewable resource for us worker bees....


----------



## CanadianMaestro

harleyzh said:


> Actually they are about the same here as the us. Our Grado is overpriced, $1099 for RS1e, 2199 for PS1000e and 325s are $449, SR80s are $180. Some other cans are priced LCDXC $2395, LCD2 $1550, HD650 $600.


 

 Hey HarleyZH, if you ever sell your Bushmills, please PM me, I want a pair.
 Thanks.


----------



## Wil

Sooo, i managed to get my mittens on a used pair of GS1000i (Mint!) for around 670 USD.
  
 Problem now is that i need an amp to power it.
  
 I'm currently using my IFI Micro IDSD and although it sounds sweet i know it will scale with a better amp.
  
 I have a Teac UD501 so i guess my source is settled as well.
  
 My budget is around a 1000 i guess? tube/ SS - as long as it pairs nicely it doesnt matter.
  
 (Listening to the GS1000i and it sounds nothing like the RS1 (vintage) that i had - a lot more spacious but perhaps a tad less meaty)


----------



## JoeDoe

wil said:


> Sooo, i managed to get my mittens on a used pair of GS1000i (Mint!) for around 670 USD.
> 
> Problem now is that i need an amp to power it.
> 
> ...




To be fair, it doesn't "need" an amp as it's not very power hungry. That being said, I've never heard a better amp than the MAD Ear+ for Grados!


----------



## joseph69

wil said:


> Sooo, i managed to get my mittens on a used pair of GS1000i (Mint!) for around 670 USD.
> 
> Problem now is that i need an amp to power it.
> 
> ...


 
 Congratulations, thats a steal!!!
 Enjoy!


----------



## LCfiner

wil said:


> Sooo, i managed to get my mittens on a used pair of GS1000i (Mint!) for around 670 USD.
> 
> Problem now is that i need an amp to power it.
> 
> ...


 

 The GS1000 have similar power requirements as the PS1000 (which are both a bit higher than the RS1 and SR series). I can vouch for the Mad EAR+ sounding awesome with the PS1000. but it's true they don't require a ton of power. they really just need something to control (or, depending on amp, "soften") the highs before they get a chance to sound screechy and (depending on your preference), maybe add a touch of warmth in the mids.
  
 I've also found that something small like the RSA shadow does a good job with the PS1000. smooth, not shouty, good soundstage.


----------



## CH23

lcfiner said:


> The GS1000 have similar power requirements as the PS1000 (which are both a bit higher than the RS1 and SR series). I can vouch for the Mad EAR+ sounding awesome with the PS1000. but it's true they don't require a ton of power. they really just need something to control (or, depending on amp, "soften") the highs before they get a chance to sound screechy and (depending on your preference), maybe add a touch of warmth in the mids.
> 
> I've also found that something small like the RSA shadow does a good job with the PS1000. smooth, not shouty, good soundstage.




What about the Schiit Vali? I know it's not much, but it should beat my current "setup"


----------



## LCfiner

The vali might be good. I used it with the sennheiser hd800 for a month and thought it matched well with that but never tried it with a grado. Not sure if it'll have the same magic with the gs1000 as it had with the hd800. 

The vali may not cost much but it sounds excellent. Might be all you need for a long time. 

I have to also point out that the magni for 99 is an option too if you're looking for something that should be more neutral and linear with the low impedance grados. 

I'm a fan of schiit gear so I don't think you can really go wrong with them. On a selfish note, I'd like to read impressions of the new Valhalla 2 with grados. They reworked it to be a better match with low impedance phones. So, yeah, get one of those and get back to us


----------



## CH23

lcfiner said:


> The vali might be good. I used it with the sennheiser hd800 for a month and thought it matched well with that but never tried it with a grado. Not sure if it'll have the same magic with the gs1000 as it had with the hd800.
> 
> The vali may not cost much but it sounds excellent. Might be all you need for a long time.
> 
> ...




I'll mostly be using the vali with my PS1000 and GR10. If you sponsor me for about €200, i'll get the valhalla 2, no problem 

Also: if i wanted "neutral" i wouldn't have chosen Grado, now would i?


----------



## LCfiner

Be careful with the gr10 and the vali. You may hear hiss that you wouldn't hear out of a solid state amp. But aside from that potential risk, hey, go nuts. The vali is a pretty low risk purchase. It sounds good, is affordable and schiit has a decent return policy if you dislike it.


----------



## squallkiercosa

Stacker: there's nothing to apologize or even explain, sound is a very personal thing and I think my sr60i sound a lot better than many headphones out there. Is my judgement impaired? Maybe but that doesn't change anything


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Just received my pair of SR125i's (used) got them for a great price, oh and... It came with a 15 foot Grado extension cord!!! Woowoo!


----------



## CanadianMaestro

loving[max]sound said:


> Just received my pair of SR125i's (used) got them for a great price, oh and... It came with a 15 foot Grado extension cord!!! Woowoo!


 

 cool, enjoy. i's are fabulous. with a tubed amp, will be even greater. but not really mandatory.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Lol, to be honest, I bought these mainly for the extension cable, especially seeing as how they cost 45USD$, I also got a Grado adapter with the headphones. Really awesome purchase


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

What is the general "verdict" on the <<SR80i v SR125>> battle anyway? I like the SR125 better, not because of the higher number, but I like the L-Cush,  I found the high and mid warmer, and the bass is a touch more present. what do you guys have to say? Would like to hear your opinions.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

loving[max]sound said:


> What is the general "verdict" on the <<SR80i v SR125>> battle anyway? I like the SR125 better, not because of the higher number, but I like the L-Cush,  I found the high and mid warmer, and the bass is a touch more present. what do you guys have to say? Would like to hear your opinions.


 

 Put the L on 80i then compare to 125i.
 Not sure there's any "battle". I find 80i and 125i sounded too similar to fuss over.
 But 225i, not there's a significant jump from 80i...
  
 Anyways, I'm gone for a long w.e. Enjoy!


----------



## LCfiner

Grado sells the 125 with the comfy pads and not the L cush. if you got the L cush for your used pair, it’s cuz the seller added it themselves. So, perhaps even less of a difference between the 80 and 125 models.
  
 personally, I think Grado should pick one of the three low end models (60,80, 125) and dump the other two.


----------



## donunus

^ If it was the 125 and not the 125i then it would have come with the L-cush, he is right.


----------



## Claritas

loving[max]sound said:


> What is the general "verdict" on the <> battle anyway?




I recently got into a disagreement about it that, in retrospect, seems regrettable. But, yeah, those are my views. Some good came out of it though, as it seems to have been an influence on heatfan's starting the 125 thread..


----------



## LCfiner

He said he got a used 125i.
  
 anyway, regardless, getting rid of comfies and putting on the bowls makes pretty much any Grado sound cleaner and - usually - better.
  
 It was a shame those Bushmills shipped with comfies. I slapped some L cush on those and it made a world of difference.


----------



## JES

My 80s came NIB sealed factory smell included with L-cush. I'm not even sure the comfies existed when I bought my 80s.


----------



## joseph69

jes said:


> My 80s came NIB sealed factory smell included with L-cush. I'm not even sure the comfies existed when I bought my 80s.


 
 When did you buy them?
 I know the earlier SR's with the old style cups cylinders (non-i) not mushrooms (i) all came with (L) cushions.


----------



## JES

joseph69 said:


> When did you buy them?
> I know the earlier SR's with the old style cups cylinders (non-i) not mushrooms (i) all came with (L) cushions.




Without looking it up or thinking too hard, 2003. My post was kinda not serious  as all Grados came with L-cush then. The GS/PS1000 series models and the iGrado hadn't been released yet.


----------



## joseph69

jes said:


> Without looking it up or thinking too hard, 2003. My post was kinda not serious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Oh, I thought you were talking more recent.


----------



## CH23

lcfiner said:


> Grado sells the 125 with the comfy pads and not the L cush. if you got the L cush for your used pair, it’s cuz the seller added it themselves. So, perhaps even less of a difference between the 80 and 125 models.
> 
> personally, I think Grado should pick one of the three low end models (60,80, 125) and dump the other two.




A lot of people think €50 is a lot of money to spend on headphones, i was like this.

Then i bought a portapro, eventually modded it, went looking for more/better listened to the sr80, then bought a RS-2 for €400, then bought GR10 for €420, then bought a PS1000 for €1000. 

If i were to go physically back in time to when i just had the portapros, i would've think i'm mad.

Kicking out any of those will stop a potential customer from buying Grado.


----------



## JES

ch23 said:


> A lot of people think €50 is a lot of money to spend on headphones, i was like this.
> 
> Then i bought a portapro, eventually modded it, went looking for more/better listened to the sr80, then bought a RS-2 for €400, then bought GR10 for €420, then bought a PS1000 for €1000.
> 
> ...




Couldn't agree more with the above. And the 60 and 80 series volume sales are a huge part of Grado's business. They probably wouldn't be selling anything without these budget offerings.


----------



## LCfiner

I understand what you’re saying but I tend to side with the philosophy of keeping product lines as minimal as possible to prevent paralysis of choice. I’m not saying Grado needs to ditch the two cheaper models and only have an expensive option. I do think they could have a cleaner, easier to understand line up with a 100, 200 and 300 dollar setup instead of 80 and 100 and 150, _then_ 200 and _then_ 300.
  
 basically, I like the simplicity of the Alessandro model lineup. good, better, best.
  
 I honestly don’t think many, if any, people, would stop buying a low end grado is they only had a 100 (or 80) dollar choice instead of 3 choices of models that are nearly the same.
  
 In the same vein, I also don’t think there should be an RS2  in this case, I think Grado should force someone thinking of moving up from the 325 (or 225) to go to the PS500 or RS1. No need for another half-step.
  
 But it’s not like I expect any of this to actually happen. Just idle thoughts on my part.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

My viewpoint is a bit cynical, but I think realistic. Grado is in this for one thing only: To SELL at maximum volume/profit. The more models on offer, the better for Grado. I also think Grado is banking on the likelihood that "newbies" won't grasp the fact that many of these models are very close together in SQ (e.g. 80i vs. 125i, etc.). By the time many catch on that the diffs are very subtle and probably not worth the coin jumping from 80i to 125i, or rs2i to rs1i, the cans will have been sold. Not that they are deliberately ytrying to confuse with multiple models. It's a bit like the auto industry, where each "new" model promises features that look nice on paper but in retrospect, after the sale is done, wasn't worth the extra coin.
  
 What I would really like to see, for newbies and veterans, is Grado making up a summary table that encapsulates all the sonic features of their models. More than just freq ranges and dB sensitivities. Descriptive stuff, like "Smooth highs with jazz and rock", etc. A one-stop "guide" for audiophiles. Subjective, but so is all of audiophilia. And remember that Grado tunes drivers by ear, without any real electronic measurements, I believe.
  
 It's a democracy, choice is king, more models = more choice, and caveat emptor. In the end, if you enjoy the music with your Grado(s), and don't feel too emptied out at the bank, then all's well that ends well.


----------



## sinnottj

lcfiner said:


> I understand what you’re saying but I tend to side with the philosophy of keeping product lines as minimal as possible to prevent paralysis of choice. I’m not saying Grado needs to ditch the two cheaper models and only have an expensive option. I do think they could have a cleaner, easier to understand line up with a 100, 200 and 300 dollar setup instead of 80 and 100 and 150, _then_ 200 and _then_ 300.
> 
> basically, I like the simplicity of the Alessandro model lineup. good, better, best.
> 
> ...




Good post, I've often thought this too. It'd save them money on production costs too.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Not really. Grado has done a great job at keeping prod costs down. Hence no price increases for e vs. i series across the board.


----------



## ThePianoMan

lcfiner said:


> I understand what you’re saying but I tend to side with the philosophy of keeping product lines as minimal as possible to prevent paralysis of choice. I’m not saying Grado needs to ditch the two cheaper models and only have an expensive option. I do think they could have a cleaner, easier to understand line up with a 100, 200 and 300 dollar setup instead of 80 and 100 and 150, _then_ 200 and _then_ 300.
> 
> basically, I like the simplicity of the Alessandro model lineup. good, better, best.
> 
> ...




For my part I like that Grado offers different models to suit different budgets. Some aren't as flexible. 

Happy Listening!


----------



## joseph69

lcfiner said:


> I understand what you’re saying but I tend to side with the philosophy of keeping product lines as minimal as possible to prevent paralysis of choice. I’m not saying Grado needs to ditch the two cheaper models and only have an expensive option. I do think they could have a cleaner, easier to understand line up with a 100, 200 and 300 dollar setup instead of 80 and 100 and 150, _then_ 200 and _then_ 300.
> 
> basically, I like the simplicity of the Alessandro model lineup. good, better, best.
> 
> ...


 
 IMO the reason they sell all different models at different price points, because of peoples budgets, so they can buy what they can afford/willing to spend, and still have awesome sounding headphones, at entry level, or flagship level, and all in-between…to each his own.
 Then, when you here the 60/80, you/they know your going to want to hear what all the models sound like, like most of us have done, including myself, which is part of the great exploration/journey to finding what suites you best. 
And also because it is excellent for sales on all of their models, so it great for business…which is why they have the business they have…besides their products being like no other IMO. So in the end they make are very smart business wise, and have excellent products, and have excellent sales due to all of the above…success!


----------



## CH23

canadianmaestro said:


> Not really. Grado has done a great job at keeping prod costs down. Hence no price increases for e vs. i series across the board.




Realistically speaking: they sell them with enough profit.


[OPINION]Production costs for the PS1000 aren't $1000+ per headphone. 

Probably the same for the GR10, RS1,2, PS500. 50% is most likely profit.

Of course they have a building to pay, material cost, and people too, but a price increase would be a bit not-done.[/OPINION]


----------



## whirlwind

Yea, I agree, Joseph
  
 If it ain't broke....dont fix it!


----------



## swspiers

Really!?!
  
 I was briefly looking at another company, who had multiple versions for each model: 250 ohm, 300, and 600 ohm.  I think there were others.  I thought to myself, " at least Grado keeps is simple"


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Yea, I agree, Joseph
> 
> If it ain't broke....dont fix it!


 





  


swspiers said:


> Really!?!
> 
> I was briefly looking at another company, who had multiple versions for each model: 250 ohm, 300, and 600 ohm.  I think there were others.  I thought to myself, " at least Grado keeps is simple"


----------



## donunus

lcfiner said:


> He said he got a used 125i.
> 
> anyway, regardless, getting rid of comfies and putting on the bowls makes pretty much any Grado sound cleaner and - usually - better.
> 
> It was a shame those Bushmills shipped with comfies. I slapped some L cush on those and it made a world of difference.


 

 ahh ok 125i definitely comes with comfies. So far as bowls being better than comfies, they are technically better sounding so far as detail and speed is concerned for example but sometimes the comfies more blunt sound can be more soothing


----------



## donunus

jes said:


> My 80s came NIB sealed factory smell included with L-cush. I'm not even sure the comfies existed when I bought my 80s.


 

 comfies existed since the 1990s. Although my early 90s sr80s came with flats, my sr60s from the later 90s came with comfies already.


----------



## Claritas

Very interesting discussion about keeping the line up the same vs. simplifying. I'm pretty indifferent, leaning toward keeping things the same out of habit.

As to costs, well, a number of them are basically the same product. GS1k and PS1k are probably same driver, different housing; likewise 325 and RS1. Throughout the line we're talking about small differences in largely interchangeable parts. (John was not amused when I pointed out how easy it would be to test this.) I've never been bothered by it or believed they should do anything different, except make the headbands at least a little thicker and more cushioned on the SRs.


----------



## colgatetotal

http://www.amazon.com/Grado-PS1000e-Professional-Series/product-reviews/B00L1OIAHY/
  
 Amazon verified purchase... wow.


----------



## LCfiner

not sure what’s up with that pair but I feel for the guy if they were actually busted. I imagine he can return them. no way a working PS1000 (with working ears in between them) can be described as flat. It’s the most exciting flagship phone around...
  
 On an unrelated PS1000 note, I got my turbulent labs leather headband replacement and its a good upgrade. way more cushioning so there’s no more soreness if wearing them for more than a couple of hours. and, bonus, since the headband is wider, it rubs against the rods and keeps them in place even though the heavy cups want to pull them down. less adjustment needed when I pick up the ps1000.
  
 Listening to some old Tom Waits now. great stuff.


----------



## vapman

Can anyone who owns some flats please measure how big the exposed hole in the middle is? I want to cut an appropriately sized hole in my Ear Zonk comfies.
  
 Its me... im the one who put comfies on a 225i
  
 what pads are other 225 fans enjoying? might buy some more l-cushes. they were pretty nice but always like more bass response.


----------



## joseph69

Re-listed the WA6-SE + upgraded tubes again…I took it off the F/S Forum to listen to the HD-800's through it for 2 days.


----------



## stacker45

Joseph, Joseph, Joseph!, I think that you got it backwards there Buddy!, Grado IS, the dark side, now guess who Darth Vader is, and if you and if you get it right, I'll let you get a crack at guessing who Luke Skywalker is. LCfiner, don't help him, instead, use your wisdom to try and find us a good deal on a new Death Star, because this one is starting to look like shiet.
  
 Still can't use the quote function, so to answer mckickflip, the answer you're looking for is, Blue,oups!, sorry that's the color of the big pill that I swallowed an hour ago. the actual size of the flat pads's center hole is, 1'' 1/2.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Joseph, Joseph, Joseph!, I think that you got it backwards there Buddy!, Grado IS, the dark side, now guess who Darth Vader is, and if you and if you get it right, I'll let you get a crack at guessing who Luke Skywalker is. LCfiner, don't help him, instead, use your wisdom to try and find us a good deal on a new Death Star, because this one is starting to look like shiet.
> 
> Still can't use the quote function, so to answer mckickflip, the answer you're looking for is, Blue,oups!, sorry that's the color of the big pill that I swallowed an hour ago. the actual size of the flat pads's center hole is, 1'' 1/2.


 
 Darth Vader is Luke Sywalkers father. Or... what one looks like wearing HD-800's!


----------



## wormsdriver

jes said:


> My 80s came NIB sealed factory smell included with L-cush. I'm not even sure the comfies existed when I bought my 80s.


 
  
 my recently acquired sr225 with pink drivers came with the L-cush's that have slits cut in them like the TTVJ flat pads do.


stacker45 said:


> Joseph, Joseph, Joseph!, I think that you got it backwards there Buddy!, Grado IS, the dark side, now guess who Darth Vader is, and if you and if you get it right, I'll let you get a crack at guessing who Luke Skywalker is. LCfiner, don't help him, instead, use your wisdom to try and find us a good deal on a new Death Star, because this one is starting to look like shiet.
> 
> *snip


 
 I think i'm gonna need a secret decoder ring to decipher this one!


----------



## stacker45

I'm running out of options here!......short of sending you a signing telegraph, I don't know what to do.
  
 Alright I'll explain it, now pay attention, because my meds will kick in soon, and I'll stop making what little sense I'm making now, so please pay attention Joe!
  
 Audeze, HiFiMan, AKG, Sennheiser, Beyerdynamics, LCD, Stax... = Them
  
 Grado = Us
  
 Grado = Dark Side
  
 Grado building = Death Star
  
 John Grado = Darth Vader
  
 Jonathan Grado = Luke Skywalker
  
 Grado fans = Storm Troopers
  
 I hope this helps, otherwise, I'll do ARAKIRI with my own Light Saber!
 Joseph Grado = Well!, I'm not sure, but I'm sure that they'll come out with a backward plot movie, that'll explain it.


----------



## JES

stacker45 said:


> ... now pay attention, because my meds will kick in soon ...




You're just a bit too late.


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> I'm running out of options here!......short of sending you a signing telegraph, I don't know what to do.
> 
> Alright I'll explain it, now pay attention, because my meds will kick in soon, and I'll stop making what little sense I'm making now, so please pay attention Joe!
> 
> ...


 





  
 well, as long as Disney don't take over Grado, we're in "The Empire Strikes Back" mode all the way!


----------



## joseph69

You must be on some good stuff!!!
 What is it you are taking???
 Also, is this stuff prescribed by a doctor??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




 [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/f/f0/100x100px-LS-f0b8aef4_Photo969.jpeg[/img]
 
stacker45
/custom/huddle/headfi/img/badges/badge_1000.v3499439622.png
 
*online*
 
1,127 Posts. Joined 12/2006
Location: Montréal,Québec.Canada
 


   I'm running out of options here!......short of sending you a signing telegraph, I don't know what to do.
  
 Alright I'll explain it, now pay attention, because my meds will kick in soon, and I'll stop making what little sense I'm making now, so please pay attention Joe!
  
 Audeze, HiFiMan, AKG, Sennheiser, Beyerdynamics, LCD, Stax... = Them
  
 Grado = Us
  
 Grado = Dark Side
  
 Grado building = Death Star
  
 John Grado = Darth Vader
  
 Jonathan Grado = Luke Skywalker
  
 Grado fans = Storm Troopers
  
 I hope this helps, otherwise, I'll do ARAKIRI with my own Light Saber!
 Joseph Grado = Well!, I'm not sure, but I'm sure that they'll come out with a backward plot movie, that'll explain it.


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> You must be on some good stuff!!!
> What is it you are taking???
> Also, is this stuff prescribed by a doctor???
> 
> ...


 
 Ha! I thought your "spoiler" was gonna reveal something more like this!:
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## vapman

wormsdriver said:


> my recently acquired sr225 with pink drivers came with the L-cush's that have slits cut in them like the TTVJ flat pads do.


 
 Sorry, I've been out of the loop for quite a while.
 How do you tell if they're pink? If i shine a light in there I can see a bit of red...


----------



## wormsdriver

vapman said:


> Sorry, I've been out of the loop for quite a while.
> How do you tell if they're pink? If i shine a light in there I can see a bit of red...


 

  

  

 No, it's more the mesh that turns a pink-ish color over time.


----------



## vapman

Ah, thanks. Mine are nothing like that


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> Ha! I thought your "spoiler" was gonna reveal something more like this!:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## donunus

stacker45 said:


> Joseph Grado = Well!, I'm not sure, but I'm sure that they'll come out with a backward plot movie, that'll explain it.


 
 What about the Emperor/Palpatine = Joseph Grado


----------



## CH23

May the Source be with you XD


----------



## vapman

I cut accurate sized holes out of my Ear Zonk comfies.
 Pretty quick job, but it gets the job done well, and clears up a lot of the muddiness.
 I will probably still buy some replacement L Cups instead, the ones I had were falling apart.


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > You must be on some good stuff!!!
> ...


----------



## jaywillin

how bout some soul ???
  

  
 and how boit some aretha


----------



## music101

So, SR60e vs SR80e...

...which offers more bass and a slightly darker sound signature?


I am definitely not looking for a dark sound signature overall, just a slightly darker version of the grado house sound.

PS500e is way out of my price range for now, so sticking with entry level.


----------



## CH23

music101 said:


> So, SR60e vs SR80e...
> 
> ...which offers more bass and a slightly darker sound signature?
> 
> ...




If you can, go somewhere to listen to them in person. That way you can be 100% sure you made the right choice...


----------



## Claritas

music101 said:


> So, SR60e vs SR80e...
> 
> ...which offers more bass and a slightly darker sound signature?




In the i series, it was 60. I'm guessing 60e will be darker based on the extent to which e series conserved the sound of the i series line up in the two SRs I've heard so far.

Now, I want to hear it!


----------



## CanadianMaestro

claritas said:


> In the i series, it was 60. I'm guessing 60e will be darker based on the extent to which e series conserved the sound of the i series line up in the two SRs I've heard so far.
> 
> Now, I want to hear it!


 

 +1 +1
  
 I found the same too -- 60i had more satisfying punchier bass than 80i. I use 60i as travel HP for hotel room listening.


----------



## whirlwind

Yea, the sr60i is my on the go headphone also.....for inside listening.......awesome little can for sure


----------



## CanadianMaestro

I shall pass on 60e or 80e.
  
 $110 here buys a LOT of vinyl/digital music, my friends!


----------



## CanadianMaestro

whirlwind:
 Your Avator---MAD Ear+ amp. How does it sound with Grados?
  Would like a MAD Ear+ in den, to replace my Burson Soloist. Hooked to a CD38 tubed CDP. 
 How does MAD Ear+ compare to WA6 in SQ? I like transparency and a bit of warmth.


----------



## whirlwind

canadianmaestro said:


> whirlwind:
> Your Avator---MAD Ear+ amp. How does it sound with Grados?
> Would like a MAD Ear+ in den, to replace my Burson Soloist. Hooked to a CD38 tubed CDP.
> How does MAD Ear+ compare to WA6 in SQ? I like transparency and a bit of warmth.


 
  
 The mad ear  & grado combo is very nice indeed....I have recently got rid of my rs1....i still have a 225 and they also have great synergy with the mad.....I can not speak for the wa6....as i have not tried it


----------



## CanadianMaestro

thanks, whirlwind.
  
 yeah, I find my RS1i a bit grainy and bright on top. It's the weakest of my Grados, surprisingly. mids are great on it, though.
 my fav is still ps500. better than my GS1000i, imo.


----------



## bpcans

canadianmaestro said:


> thanks, whirlwind.
> 
> yeah, I find my RS1i a bit grainy and bright on top. It's the weakest of my Grados, surprisingly. mids are great on it, though.
> my fav is still ps500. better than my GS1000i, imo.


IMO the RS1i's are real source dependent as to what sounds good with them. I like big band music so the RS1's graininess is less of a concern because I enjoy their more organic presentation. The RS1's really capture the timbre of the saxophones and horns better than the other Grado's that I've heard.


----------



## whirlwind

The RS1 was my favorite grado that I heard, by a pretty large margin....many say the 225 is pretty close, but not too my ears.  The PRaT on the RS1 was incredible for rock & blues
  
 I never heard the GS or PS


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Some Sunday mornin' drooling from here in Nirvana.
 Newbies take note. Presentation is everything...like a fine culinary dish.


----------



## desertblues

whirlwind said:


> The mad ear  & grado combo is very nice indeed....I have recently got rid of my rs1....i still have a 225 and they also have great synergy with the mad.....I can not speak for the wa6....as i have not tried it




You should also hear how awesome the RS1i sounds with the WA7 + TUBE psu - takes them to a whole new level! PS500 as well.


----------



## bpcans

desertblues said:


> You should also hear how awesome the RS1i sounds with the WA7 + TUBE psu - takes them to a whole new level! PS500 as well.


That's good to know desertblues. At the time that I was looking at Woo amps there wasn't sufficient info or reviews on the WA7 for me. Glad to hear that your enjoying it. Are you using the WA7's internal DAC?


----------



## desertblues

Yes, I am using the internal dac (I find it quite good). My setup: iMac/Pure Music/WA7/RS1,PS500, T1. Currently running RCA cleartops in psu.


----------



## bpcans

desertblues said:


> Yes, I am using the internal dac (I find it quite good). My setup: iMac/Pure Music/WA7/RS1,PS500, T1. Currently running RCA cleartops in psu.


Schweeetness! Which of your cans gets more head time?


----------



## joseph69

canadianmaestro said:


> thanks, whirlwind.
> 
> yeah, I find my RS1i a bit grainy and bright on top. It's the weakest of my Grados, surprisingly. mids are great on it, though.
> my fav is still ps500. better than my GS1000i, imo.


 
 A nice sounding tube amp like a MAD or a Woo will fix this, plus you can roll the tubes to your preference.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

joseph69 said:


> A nice sounding tube amp like a MAD or a Woo will fix this, plus you can roll the tubes to your preference.




Thanks. Using WA6 and still RS1i a bit bright. Oh well, nothing's perfect, and I still have the other Grados in arsenal....


----------



## bpcans

canadianmaestro said:


> Thanks. Using WA6 and still RS1i a bit bright. Oh well, nothing's perfect, and I still have the other Grados in arsenal....


Maestro, I had to do some serious research and tube rolling before I could get the WA6/RS1's dialled in, and I'm still EQ'ing them through the software depending in what I'm listening to.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Cant EQ on my rig, bpcans. Its not awfully bright, just relative to other of my Grados. Weird.

Off to family feast. Tata til next Tuesday!


----------



## Theogenes

canadianmaestro said:


>


 


Spoiler: CanadianMaestro's Post






> Some Sunday mornin' drooling from here in Nirvana.
> Newbies take note. Presentation is everything...like a fine culinary dish.


 
  


  
 Ah, another Porsche aficionado, I see!! My dad is possibly the biggest Porsche whore that ever lived... His current project is a 928 (non-S or S4), which I actually really dig too. Cheers!
  
 Also, in honor of watching STEELY FREAKIN' DAN play last night at the Ryman in Nashville, I present you with one of their most underrated, yet fantastic, songs (off the also underrated _Pretzel Logic_ album):


----------



## stacker45

Joseph, this is the answer to your question, along with a brief very story to put things in context.
  
 35 years old, VERY bad (stress) divorced, 36 years old diagnosed with severe Crohn's desiese, 40 years old, bouwls ripped open 39'' long, emergency surgery, ended up losing 67'' of bowl, woke up in I.C.U,with a 12'' scar and a bag, but just glad to be alive, and decided not to take life too seriously from that moment on, 45 years old,  desiese flares up, severe pain, Gastroenterologist (answer to question no:1), decides to put me on Oxycodone, (answer to question no:2), wich sometimes makes me say crazy, (stupid) things, hope this clears things up.
  
 I finally figured out where Joseph Grado fits in all of this.
  
 Joseph Grado = Georges  Lucas
  
 Now, back on topic, I've been reading many posts about the new RS1e, and the differences with the ''i'' seem to be very subtle. My first encounter with Grado was in 2004 through a comparison between a pair of RS1 with center button, and my own Sennheiser HD600, I listened  female vocal music, and as soon as the music started, I couldn't believe the amount of detail I was hearing, things that the HD600 just glossed over. Then I said to myself, oh crap!, I bought the wrong headphones, 2 years later I sold my HD600, and ended up buying my GS1000, but the RS1 have always been on my mind, so when the RS1i came out I gave them a try, but by that time I already bought my HP1000, and as good as the RS1i are, the HP1000 simply sounded better to my ears.
  
 Lately there seems to be a lot of talk about the different versions of the RS1, so I have decided to take a leap of faith and start looking for a mint pair of vintage RS1, preferably with the wooden box. So if any of you come across a nice pair, I would greatly appreciate if you would be so kind to PM me the info, thanks in advance.
  
 For those who do not know, my native tongue is French, so if you notice any mistakes in my writing, please let me know, so that I can better myself.


----------



## xaval

canadianmaestro said:


> thanks, whirlwind.
> 
> yeah, I find my RS1i a bit grainy and bright on top. It's the weakest of my Grados, surprisingly. mids are great on it, though.
> my fav is still ps500. better than my GS1000i, imo.


 
 Grainy is what the RS1i do less good. I'd say it's only an issue with genre related material. Classic Rock/Blues sound amazing, specially with old school recordings. That graininess just adds character to the sound, imo. This "feature" just doesn't come out that awesome with more modern electronic/atmospheric recordings. As for brightness... it's a Grado! Don't have a lot of experiencie with the GS but I remember not being too impressed (low value to cost); as for the PS500 they sounded to me to "soft" for a Grado. Horses for courses indeed.


----------



## stacker45

I have the first gen GS1000, and I think that the "i" is a nice improvement, they have a smaller soundstage, but they have more presence in the midrange, and a little more bass extension, I find that they have a more balanced sound singature than the older model. I also think that they are a much better value than the PS1000.
  
 Could you please explain what you mean by to "soft" for a Grado.


----------



## joseph69

Sorry to hear about all of the above 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, hope your feeling better soon!
 George Lucas is a good one!
 Why is it that you want the vintage RS, and not the (i) version…simply because it is vintage?


----------



## xaval

stacker45 said:


> Could you please explain what you mean by to "soft" for a Grado.


 
 Soft in a good way... as in smooth and organic vs RS1/325 more agressive sound on intimate live recordings, acoustic guitars, lower tone male voices. A mix of HF2 with MS2 if this would help. PS500 has, imo, a more articulate and clear bass. Less grain with clearer micro details. A great can, but not what I love the most with a Grado. Nothing wrong with PS500, to be clear; just not my preference against my favorite Grado model: RS1i.
  
 Sorry to hear about all those health issues Stacker. Must be a trial as I have a friend with Crohn's disease. All the best. As for the vintage RS1, please invest on a nice pair of flats in case they arrive with bowls. I clearly preferred these back then.
  
 By the way, my modded 325is on olive wood cups roll with flats - I sold the RS1s based on these . Not sure if it was a good decision, but it was hard to have them boxed.


----------



## markm1

bpcans said:


> That's good to know desertblues. At the time that I was looking at Woo amps there wasn't sufficient info or reviews on the WA7 for me. Glad to hear that your enjoying it. Are you using the WA7's internal DAC?


 

 Are their multiple versions of the WA7? I remember there being a price range of about 1k-1500'ish. Would any of you you be able to breakdown the differences.  I heard the "fireflies" at the CAF which I thought sounded pretty good-brief audition w/ my RS1i.. Was thinking as an upgrade for my LD1+ to hopefully also use w/ an ortho like a LCD-2 if I ever get around to that purchase


----------



## markm1

Just checked their website. Duh. Looks like the difference is having both USB and optical. But, there are still two prices listed for each category (USB only and both USB and optical)


----------



## JES

Higher price is WITH vacuum tube power supply.


----------



## markm1

jes said:


> Higher price is WITH vacuum tube power supply.


 

 Thoughts? Recommend or no...


----------



## JES

I've never heard the WA7, so ...


----------



## xaval

markm1 said:


> Thoughts? Recommend or no...


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/649097/woo-hoooo-wa7-fireflies


----------



## Claritas

markm1 said:


> Thoughts? Recommend or no...




It might sound OK if you can bypass their DAC.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

markm1 said:


> Thoughts? Recommend or no...


 

 markm:
  
 I sold my WA7 to a friend in BC, who spent a few months with it, then bought the new tubed PS for an extra x$. He used it with a GS1000i which I loaned to him. Below is his email direct quotes. Hope this helps!
  
 "I’ve also been doing some more listening to the WA7+tube PS and I’m really enjoying it.  Your Grados sound fabulous over it – again no increase in sound stage size but it’s way easier to distinguish the location of different instruments, etc.; I really like the bass on the Grados now – it sometimes sounded a bit heavy and indistinct before but now the extension and tightness of the base are very evident.  Same thing goes for the treble – smoother, more extended and finely detailed without harshness.  The midrange now also seems to be in better balance with the bass and treble – less of a “U” shaped frequency response and harmonically richer as well.  Dynamics also seem livelier with more slam and punch – very, very nice!
 The few old stock 12AU7s I have sound substantially better than the stock EH tubes supplied by Woo for the PS.  I’ve yet to install the EH gold pin 6C45 tubes in the amp yet.  Saving that for when I need another “upgrade fix”."
 ----------------------------------------
  
 I'm running off for a few hrs now....
 maestro


----------



## CanadianMaestro

On my listening post for tonight! WA6 with PS500 and RS1i.


----------



## Theogenes

Love to see another Stravinsky fan... _Le Sacre du Printemps_ is my all-time favorite classical piece. I was once driving home from Knoxville (a trip I've made literally hundreds of times) with my girlfriend asleep in the car, and NPR played a performances of the The Rite that I hadn't heard before. I got so intensely caught up in the music that I overshot my exit _by over 30 miles_. This was before GPS on cellphones was a common thing, and my gf at the time was rather markedly short on understanding why a piece of music could cause me to drive aimlessly through East Tennessee in the middle of the night. Just another reason it's good that I let her go .


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

I am surprised this album sounds better in the RS1i's than in the PS500's, hm... Good music though for a lazy Sunday evening.


----------



## desertblues

canadianmaestro said:


> markm:
> 
> I sold my WA7 to a friend in BC, who spent a few months with it, then bought the new tubed PS for an extra x$. He used it with a GS1000i which I loaned to him. Below is his email direct quotes. Hope this helps!
> 
> ...




That description of WA7 with tube psu could easily apply to the way my RS1i sounds with same amp. As for rolling in nos 12au7 tubes, they make a much greater difference than I expected.


----------



## markm1

desertblues said:


> That description of WA7 with tube psu could easily apply to the way my RS1i sounds with same amp. As for rolling in nos 12au7 tubes, they make a much greater difference than I expected.


 

 thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

theogenes said:


> Love to see another Stravinsky fan... _Le Sacre du Printemps_ is my all-time favorite classical piece. I was once driving home from Knoxville (a trip I've made literally hundreds of times) with my girlfriend asleep in the car, and NPR played a performances of the The Rite that I hadn't heard before. I got so intensely caught up in the music that I overshot my exit _by over 30 miles_. This was before GPS on cellphones was a common thing, and my gf at the time was rather markedly short on understanding why a piece of music could cause me to drive aimlessly through East Tennessee in the middle of the night. Just another reason it's good that I let her go .


 

 That's a real gem of an experience! 
 Women seem mostly immune to audiophilia.....


----------



## Theogenes

canadianmaestro said:


> That's a real gem of an experience!
> Women seem mostly immune to audiophilia.....


 
  
 Yeah, I haven't found one yet that gets it. In fact, I'm kind of surprised by how many women just don't really care that much about music, other than listening to whatever happens to be on the radio... Some people just don't seem as viscerally connected with music as guys like us are. I can't imagine living my life without having an almost insanely deep connection to music... Just seems weird and hollow to me.


----------



## stacker45

Joseph, xaval, you guys may find this hard to believe,  but it's kind words of encouragement such as yours, that give me the energy to fight this thing.on a day to day basis. Also,  when a music lover is not only  listening to music that he likes, but also sounds good, and is listening to it in a calm comfortable environment, the brain realeases endorphins and dopamin, both of wich, as you might already know, are natural painkillers. Of course, this is also the case for healthy peoples, in wich case, the state of well beeing is even higher since the the body isn't using the substance to fight pain.                                                                                                                                                         
  
 Ok joe!, the reason I'm looking for some old RS1 is simply because like I said in my post, I did not care for the ''i'' version's sound, and from what I've read, they're doesn't seem to be much difference between the ''i'' and the ''e'', Also, I remember being floored by the first gen RS1, so if you see, or hear something please let me know.
  
 xaval, thanks for clarifying your opinion regarding the PS500, as I have said many times before the PS500
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 Joseph, xaval, thanks for the kind words, I really appreciate it.
  
 Joe, the reason I want vintage RS1 is simply because I didn't care for the ''i'' serie, and from what I have read they're doesn't seem to be much difference between the ''i'' and the ''e''. And also because I remember being floored by the first gen RS1.
  
 xaval, thanks for claryfiing your opinion about the PS500. I said many time that I think that the PS500 have a fat ''tubey'' sound to them. so we basically share the same views about them. So if you or Joseph, see or hear anything concerning a mint pair of RS1, please let me know.
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  if headphones


----------



## stacker45

Sorry for the weird post guys, but I guess that you're starting to get used to them by now.


----------



## joseph69

^^^^ Glad too hear these words make you feel better!
 I misread your post, now I understand. I'll keep an eye out for some vintage RS1's.


----------



## music101

Thanks to everyone weighing in on the 60e vs 80e question. My purchase seems straightforward now. BTW, does anyone know if the black sheep of the line, igrado's, have been updated with the new red drivers? Should they be re-labeled egrado's if so?


----------



## stacker45

I don't expect to be floored a second time by the RS1, at least, not to the same level that I have been back in 2004, I do hope that they bring something new to the table, something that will have me reach for them, from time to time.


----------



## vapman

@stacker45 you can get mmj where you live, yeah?
  
 also sorry but on the i series headphones, how do you tell them apart visually? the e series say so on the button but my 225i's look just like 225s...
  
 (edit: ty @Claritas!)


----------



## Claritas

vapman said:


> also sorry but on the i series headphones, how do you tell them apart visually? the e series say so on the button but my 225i's look just like 225s




Long, round earcups of i series on the left; short, flat earcups of original series on the right.


----------



## wormsdriver

Here's some morning music to get you started the right way!


----------



## whirlwind

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






wormsdriver said:


> Here's some morning music to get you started the right way!




  



 Worms....you sure know how to push my buttons.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Wonderful selections!
  
  
 @ stacker....if I see the classic RS1 in the b/s/t/ forum....I will pm you.
  
 Hang in there each and every day, my friend.


----------



## xaval

claritas said:


> Long, round earcups of i series on the left; short, flat earcups of original series on the right.


 
 Different cups, differente sound, or isn't the SR60s driver refined enough to sound different on plastic housing?
  
@CanadianMaestro Not a lot of Stravinsky on my collection (I have a back log of over 500 CDs of Classical to churn...) but that driving story is a great recommendation on my book! I'll certainly take a look at that


----------



## Claritas

xaval said:


> Different cups, different sound, or isn't the SR60s driver refined enough to sound different on plastic housing?




I'm not sure I fully understood the question. They sound slightly different but I don't know for sure if the difference results from changes in the design of the driver. One could easily test it by swapping drivers.


----------



## jaywillin

@stacker45, i too suffer from a very, very pain disease, music helps me get through the day at times !
 stay positive , grateful, and if i'm able to do that, it makes it so much easier !


----------



## wormsdriver

@stacker45 and @jaywillin, sorry to hear about your pain guys. For what it's worth, I'm sure a bunch of us here wish you the best in dealing with your pain, and are here for you (in Grado fan club-land
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
  
  
  
  
 Quote:


stacker45 said:


> Joseph, xaval, you guys may find this hard to believe,  but it's kind words of encouragement such as yours, that give me the energy to fight this thing.on a day to day basis. Also,  when a music lover is not only  listening to music that he likes, but also sounds good, and is listening to it in a calm comfortable environment, the brain realeases endorphins and dopamin, both of wich, as you might already know, are natural painkillers. Of course, this is also the case for healthy peoples, in wich case, the state of well beeing is even higher since the the body isn't using the substance to fight pain.
> 
> Ok joe!, *the reason I'm looking for some old RS1 is simply because like I said in my post, I did not care for the ''i'' version's sound*, and from what I've read, they're doesn't seem to be much difference between the ''i'' and the ''e'', Also, I remember being floored by the first gen RS1, so if you see, or hear something please let me know.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm in the same boat when it comes to the Rs1*i*. I did not like it. There was something that was making it a bit painful to listen to. For me, the older Rs1 with buttons is the way to go. Also, just for the record, I have owned 2 pairs of Rs1 with buttons, and 2 pairs of Rs1*i*, and have come to the same conclusion, Rs1*i* is a no go for me!


whirlwind said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks ww! I am always waiting to see what you and jay have in store for us, you guys never disappoint! KEEP ROCKIN'!


----------



## xaval

claritas said:


> I'm not sure I fully understood the question. They sound slightly different but I don't know for sure if the difference results from changes in the design of the driver. One could easily test it by swapping drivers.


 
 I was implying that they should sound different, somehow, due to the different cup design. This, assuming the drivers are the same (which I think is not the case anyway). Grado is known to evolve the drivers within the same can design and not say much if anything about it.


----------



## DmixAmont

For those that have tested/owned the PS500e: what do you consider it's less expensive sibling in the Grado/Allessandro lineup? I gave the MS2 (new e version driver) a try, but didn't hit the spot. Any recommendations?


----------



## DmixAmont

And one more question: what would you consider the closest sound signature match for a closed phone of the upper grado lines (I realize there is a fair amount of variation in "upper", so nuance would be great. For example: PS500 = X, RS1i = Y). Thanks! I've done a lot looking around and seems like the HP50 might be a good pairing but looking to get some additional feedback from those that have had more experience with them.
  
 Currently using a AKG k271 MKii w Schiit Vali and Fiio E7 (as DAC) at work but have fallen in love with the PS500e and want to get a closed can that more closely resembles that sound for use @ work/travel.


----------



## bassboysam

dmixamont said:


> And one more question: what would you consider the closest sound signature match for a closed phone of the upper grado lines (I realize there is a fair amount of variation in "upper", so nuance would be great. For example: PS500 = X, RS1i = Y). Thanks! I've done a lot looking around and seems like the HP50 might be a good pairing but looking to get some additional feedback from those that have had more experience with them.
> 
> Currently using a AKG k271 MKii w Schiit Vali and Fiio E7 (as DAC) at work but have fallen in love with the PS500e and want to get a closed can that more closely resembles that sound for use @ work/travel.


the closest thing to the PS500 that I have heard is the SRH1540. in my opinion it is better than the PS500 in every way.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

My RS1i sounds much nicer now. Late night listening to CDs last night. Not sure what happened. It now resembles my PS500 -- deeper bass, less prominent highs, not as bright as before. The only thing I changed out was the IC on my CDP to WA6. It's Cardas Parsec RCA. I don't like to think it was the IC. Changed it back to Cardas Microtwin, and the "warmth" is still there. So, I don't think it's the IC. Gremlins....


----------



## bpcans

canadianmaestro said:


> My RS1i sounds much nicer now. Late night listening to CDs last night. Not sure what happened. It now resembles my PS500 -- deeper bass, less prominent highs, not as bright as before. The only thing I changed out was the IC on my CDP to WA6. It's Cardas Parsec RCA. I don't like to think it was the IC. Changed it back to Cardas Microtwin, and the "warmth" is still there. So, I don't think it's the IC. Gremlins....


Maestro, I thought you'd come around to the RS1's sound. It takes awhile for them to loosen up. Mine started out sounding compressed and tight in their presentation. After expressing my concerns to joseph69 he assured me that they would sound better after some play-in and they would blossom, like a flower. Poetic licence not withstanding. Upgrading my RCA Interconnect cables to my amp also improved the overall sonic quality significantly.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Maestro, I thought you'd come around to the RS1's sound. It takes awhile for them to loosen up. Mine started out sounding compressed and tight in their presentation. After expressing my concerns to joseph69 he assured me that they would sound better after some play-in and they would blossom, like a flower. Poetic licence not withstanding. Upgrading my RCA Interconnect cables to my amp also improved the overall sonic quality significantly.


----------



## joseph69

I sent my 3yr old 325is's to Grado last week to be checked out due to them sounding extremely dark/veiled with no clarity/detail unless I EQ'd the mid/high frequencies (which I never do). I wonder if they will need to change the drivers, and if so, will I end up getting the (e) drivers???
 I may have them back today/early this week, being I'm 40 minutes away, so return delivery shouldn't take long.


----------



## bpcans

Joseph, on your next trip into the city could you stop by Grado and pick me up a perfect pair of GS1000i's hand signed by John G. I'll pay the vig and the juice and we'll make the exchange at the "Bulls and Bears" in the Waldorf. Your buying lunch though my friend.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Joseph, on your next trip into the city could you stop by Grado and pick me up a perfect pair of GS1000i's hand signed by John G. I'll pay the vig and the juice and we'll make the exchange at the "Bulls and Bears" in the Waldorf. Your buying lunch though my friend.


 
 Next time I'm there, I'll try to get in (like I once did), and get you a PERFECT pair signed by John G. But he might want a cut also, lol!


----------



## CanadianMaestro

> Originally Posted by *mckickflip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> on the i series headphones, how do you tell them apart visually? the e series say so on the button but my 225i's look just like 225s...


 
  Expanding on what Claritas said: *Deeper* chambers on i-series, more spacious, open sound.
  
 ---------------------------------------------
  
 Playing my multiple versions of Beethoven's "Emperor" concerto today. On my RS1i and GS1000i, Woo WA6. Amazing piece, the Emperor got me first interested in classical piano back in the 1990s. The tempos are vastly different. Check out just the time registers on the majestic 1st movement, by different pianists. Staggering variations on an electrifying piece. Kissin really slows it down! But still very musical and compelling. Fleisher's a brisker tempo, more to Beethoven's orig markings, imo.
  
 1st mvt:
 Fleisher 19.22
 Brendel 20.38
 Kissin 21.53 (!) (Beethoven's cadenzas)
 Schiff 20.53 (Beethoven cad)
 Zimerman 20.45
 Ashkenazy 20.37
  
 The sublime Rondo 3rd mvt:
 Ashkenazy 11.11
 Fleisher 9.37
 Kissin 10.02
 Schiff 10.37
 Zimerman 10.46


----------



## CanadianMaestro

vapman said:


> the i series headphones, how do you tell them apart visually? the e series say so on the button but my 225i's look just like 225s...


 
  
 sorry. here are photos of i vs. pre-i (80i in this case on the right)
  

 Pre-i                                       i-series
  
 DEEPER chamber on i, Grado added a bevelled outer plastic piece to give more depth. Drivers probably the same


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Next time I'm there, I'll try to get in (like I once did), and get you a PERFECT pair signed by John G. But he might want a cut also, lol!


I guess we'll just have to invite him to lunch. Maybe he'll give us a deal
on two pair. I'll give him the scratch for the hp's and pick-up the tab, you can get the service remuneration. All I require of you is the pleasure of your company sir. It's kinda interesting how the reviews of the "e" series are evolving.


----------



## stacker45

I've posted this little experience of mine regarding Grado's quality control, or should I say, lack of Q.C., in another thread, and since it took me forever to write, I would like for it to be read by as many Grado fans as possible, so don't blame the pain medication for this one.
  
 Quality control issues are not somethting new for Grado, I remember back in 2006 when I bought my GS1000, a few days after I got them home, a friend of mine came to visit, and I was proudly showing him my latest aquisition, and he pointed out to me that they're was a 1/2 inch scratch on the back of the right cup.
  
 Long story short,well sort of, two days later Grado's rep for my neck of the woods, brought two pairs of new GS1000 and met me at the store, finally, my salesman and I, came to the conclusion that I was better off keeping the pair that I already had because the ''new'' pair's had more apparent dings and scatches.
  
 The rep was trying to justsify this by saying that Grado is a small familly oriented company that assembles it's headphones by hand Blah! Blah!. So I asked him, do you agree that a $1100 pair of headphones, is about the equivalent of a $100 000 car, say a Mercedes S Class, he agreed, then I said, well a1/2 scratch on something as small as this, pointing to the back of the right cup, is equivalent of a 6 inch scratch on a big car like the S Class. Now, how would you feel if you noticed such a scratch when you took delivery of your new $100 000 S Class, and the salesman started doing ice scating figures, to justify that 6 inch scratch?.  
  
 I then told him that he should use is energy to call Grado's headquarters, and tell whoever's in charge of Q.C, that you're tyred of taking heat from P.O, clients who rightfully complain about the poor quality control.
  
 He managed to have the last word, because said that he wouldn't bring any more GS1000 to the store for me to choose from, he also offered to give me a full refund on the pair that I already had. I was checkmate, I liked the headphones too much not to have them, so I learned to live with this damn! sctratch, and try never to look to closely at the ones that followed.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> I guess we'll just have to invite him to lunch. Maybe he'll give us a deal
> on two pair. I'll give him the scratch for the hp's and pick-up the tab, you can get the service remuneration. All I require of you is the pleasure of your company sir. It's kinda interesting how the reviews of the "e" series are evolving.


 
 Sounds good!
 Like wise!
 It is very interesting on the opinions of the (e) series…but I think in most cases people haven't let them burn-in fully, and are giving opinions/comparisons too soon. As you know…it takes a long time IMO for the Grados to just sound better and better!


----------



## music101

I'm really perplexed by the apparently high rate of defects with grado's especially higher end grado's.

I saw the recent video of grado's being manufactured. It seems the process is very straightforward? It seems there are so few steps, it would be difficult to make many errors, especially with experienced assemblers, and I'm assuming grado's employees have been with them for a while. 

Also, I don't see how the assembly process has changed from the i to e series: parts have been upgraded but certainly there is no more complexity in assembly. 

As far as the physical defects with appearance, those should be very easy to detect and should never pass any cursory inspection. 

Anyway, I can't explain what's going on. One could speculate that only a few bad sets are making it out of their factory; then again, the problems seem so obvious, there doesn't seem to be any plausible excuse aside from sloppiness and a lack of of even minimal attentiveness.


----------



## joseph69

Just made an offer on a brand new pair of PS1K's to Stereo Design in CA…waiting for a reply.
 BTW, I feel like that guy…I think he goes by the name* jaywillin*, but not sure.


----------



## bbophead

canadianmaestro said:


> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> Playing my multiple versions of Beethoven's "Emperor" concerto today. On my RS1i and GS1000i, Woo WA6. Amazing piece, the Emperor got me first interested in classical piano back in the 1990s. The tempos are vastly different. Check out just the time registers on the majestic 1st movement, by different pianists. Staggering variations on an electrifying piece. Kissin really slows it down! But still very musical and compelling. Fleisher's a brisker tempo, more to Beethoven's orig markings, imo.


 
 Just in case you thought we were all rockers ..........
  
 I like the Emperor, too.
  
 I noticed you showed Grimaud but no timings.  Is this a test?


----------



## elmoe

joseph69 said:


> Just made an offer on a brand new pair of PS1K's to Stereo Design in CA…waiting for a reply.
> BTW, I feel like that guy…I think he goes by the name* jaywillin*, but not sure.


 
  
 LOL. I'm tempted to go back quite a few pages to a post of mine that said you would be rebuying them soon...


----------



## joseph69

elmoe said:


> LOL. I'm tempted to go back quite a few pages to a post of mine that said you would be rebuying them soon...


 
 Well, you were definitely right!!!
 I've been missing them a bit since I sold them due to the differences between the RS/PS, and I just tried some HD-800's, which were really nice sounding headphones (even without sufficient burn-in)…but they just made me miss the PS's more! Hopefully they'll accept my offer!


----------



## elmoe

joseph69 said:


> Well, you were definitely right!!!
> I've been missing them a bit since I sold them due to the differences between the RS/PS, and I just tried some HD-800's, which were really nice sounding headphones (even without sufficient burn-in)…but they just made me miss the PS's more! Hopefully they'll accept my offer!


 
  
 Glad to hear you've seen the light (again)


----------



## Claritas

canadianmaestro said:


> Playing my multiple versions of Beethoven's "Emperor" concerto today. On my RS1i and GS1000i, Woo WA6. Amazing piece, the Emperor got me first interested in classical piano back in the 1990s. The tempos are vastly different. Check out just the time registers on the majestic 1st movement, by different pianists. Staggering variations on an electrifying piece. Kissin really slows it down! But still very musical and compelling. Fleisher's a brisker tempo, more to Beethoven's orig markings, imo.




If you're willing to put up with the sound of old recordings, give a listen to Gieseking with Karajan (Nazi Beethoven rules!! h34r and Schnabel with Stock (he was also Fleisher's teacher).


----------



## stacker45

Like you Joseph, I
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 Like you Joseph, I believe in burn in, for speakers in general, not just headphones, it makes sense to me that anything that move back an forth in the case of speakers, or even up and down in the case of car's suspension, I'm also a car guy, I have an Acura RSX Type-S, and when I decided to install some Eibach Pro Kit lowering springs on my car, Eibach advised to give the suspension at least 2 weeks to settle in it's final position, before realining the car.
  
 As weird as it may sound, I thik that they're is a correlation between a car, and a speaker's suspension. However, I think that the differences that burn in usually makes, are often pretty subtle and won't turn a pair of headphones that you hate, into one that you like. I do think though, that if you're on the fence regarding a pair of headphones, burn in might just tip the scale in favor of keeping them.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

bbophead said:


> Just in case you thought we were all rockers ..........
> 
> I like the Emperor, too.
> 
> I noticed you showed Grimaud but no timings.  Is this a test?


 

 No test.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Grimaud:
 Mvt 1 20.04
 Mvt 3 10.04
  
 Rock is a direct and logical descendant of Beethovenian pieces like the Emperor.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Like you Joseph, I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I agree 100%…you should be able to tell what you like from an initial impression of listening to a headphone, and know if it is for you or not, then it will only sound better as it burns-in/opens up more.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

claritas said:


> If you're willing to put up with the sound of old recordings, give a listen to Gieseking with Karajan (Nazi Beethoven rules!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'm addicted to SQ. I cannot sit through some older recordings by otherwise fantastic artists. Examples:
  
 (all CD)
 Beeth. Violin Sonatas Complete, W. Kempff/W. Schneiderhan
 Beeth. Symphonies (1942-45), Furtwangler, Berlin (Intense, fiery accounts but unlistenable)
 Beeth. Piano Concertos, Kempff/Leitner, Berlin
  
 OTH, some old recordings sound great:
 Szell/Cleveland, Beeth Symphonies
 Klemperer, Beeth Symphonies, Philharmonia Orch
 Furtwangler's Beeth 5th, Vienna Phil 1951 on EMI.
 Mozart's Don Giovanni, Giulini (EMI)
 etc.
  
 As Rick Steves says, Keep on listening...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Just my preference.


----------



## Claritas

canadianmaestro said:


> I'm addicted to SQ. I cannot sit through some older recordings by otherwise fantastic artists.
> 
> OTH, some old recordings sound great.
> 
> ...




Yeah, I'd say fully a quarter of what I listen to regularly is old stuff with poor SQ by anyone's standard. It's why I have a soft spot for forgiving headphones.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

claritas said:


> Yeah, I'd say fully a quarter of what I listen to regularly is old stuff with poor SQ by anyone's standard. It's why I have a soft spot for forgiving headphones.


 
  
 So why Grado??? Not quite forgiving. Do HD650....now that's forgiving!


----------



## LCfiner

joseph69 said:


> Just made an offer on a brand new pair of PS1K's to Stereo Design in CA…waiting for a reply.
> BTW, I feel like that guy…I think he goes by the name* jaywillin*, but not sure.


 
  
 It may only be my experience with my music and ears but I found the PS1000 to be a _large_ step up from the RS1i in terms of transparency. (for reference: DC-1 DAC, MAD Ear+ amp)
  
 The RS1i do an excellent job of sounding live and have great energetic upper mids but when I compared some male vocals in acoustic recordings side by side the PS1000 sounded more transparent. More details and clarity and the singers sounded more “real” and less like a recording.
  
 The RS1i had more energy and vibrancy which we may all expect with the big 2kHz bump, but the PS1000 - beyond a mere frequency response tilt or difference in soundstage - did a better job of fooling me that a real human being was singing in front of me. I was surprised at the difference, honestly. 
  
 Again, may just be me. But if you do make a deal for those PS1000, I think you’ll be very happy with them. I’m continuously surprised at how good they can be.


----------



## Claritas

canadianmaestro said:


> So why Grado??? Not quite forgiving. Do HD650....now that's forgiving!




For Bach (organ works) and metal. When I want forgiveness [sic], my lightly modded T50RP is rolled off and gentle.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

lcfiner said:


> It may only be my experience with my music and ears but I found the PS1000 to be a _large_ step up from the RS1i in terms of transparency. (for reference: DC-1 DAC, MAD Ear+ amp)
> 
> The RS1i do an excellent job of sounding live and have great energetic upper mids but when I compared some male vocals in acoustic recordings side by side the PS1000 sounded more transparent. More details and clarity and the singers sounded more “real” and less like a recording.
> 
> ...


 

  It BETTER BE, for triple the price of RS1i !!
  
 Still, the LCD-2 at half the price, kicks the PS1Ki's tail by a mile. Compared the two last year. Not a really fair comparison, planar magnetic vs. coil driver.
 Actually prefer the PS500 vs. PS1Ki. imo, the 500 gives me 80% of the 1Ki at 1/3 the price. Not kidding. IMO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Cheers,


----------



## CanadianMaestro

claritas said:


> For Bach (organ works) and metal. When I want forgiveness [sic], my lightly modded T50RP is rolled off and gentle.


 

 do HD650. You will love it...especially for those tiring days.


----------



## joseph69

lcfiner said:


> It may only be my experience with my music and ears but I found the PS1000 to be a _large_ step up from the RS1i in terms of transparency. (for reference: DC-1 DAC, MAD Ear+ amp)
> 
> The RS1i do an excellent job of sounding live and have great energetic upper mids but when I compared some male vocals in acoustic recordings side by side the PS1000 sounded more transparent. More details and clarity and the singers sounded more “real” and less like a recording.
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, I've already owned the PS1K, so I know exactly how they sound compared to the RS1i…but I don't believe they are a large step up from the RS, just different, in fact the RS vocals sounded more life like too me, not that the PS's didn't…but we all do hear differently.


----------



## LCfiner

canadianmaestro said:


> It BETTER BE, for triple the price of RS1i !!
> 
> *Still, the LCD-2 at half the price, kicks the PS1Ki's tail by a mile. *Compared the two last year. Not a really fair comparison, planar magnetic vs. coil driver.
> Actually prefer the PS500 vs. PS1Ki. imo, the 500 gives me 80% of the 1Ki at 1/3 the price. Not kidding. IMO.
> ...


 
  
 Funny you bring up the LCD-2 as that headphone vs the PS1000 was my first big “mano a mano” comparison back in 2010 or 2011ish.  I _much_ preferred the PS1000, actually. LCD-2 lacked energy and emotion for my taste. And it killed me cuz I _wanted_ to love them. It was the big FOTM back then and I thought I was going nuts for not loving them immediately like a bunch of Head-fi folks did. I knew the LCD2 had a more neutral response and _easily_ better bass response but they sounded closed in by comparison and the upper end sounded dead. The PS1000 may err too much on the other side of liveliness in treble but, when controlled, is something I much prefer. 
  
 I like the PS500 a lot but they still have a bit too much “shout" at 2kHz for my ears. That plus the sound staging differences makes the PS1000 worth it for me. (at used prices where one can be bought for closer to $1k than $1.7k  The PS500 soundstage size is definitely very impressive compared to other L cush Grados, though.
  
  


joseph69 said:


> Yes, I've already owned the PS1K, so I know exactly how they sound compared to the RS1i…but I don't believe they are a large step up from the RS, just different, in fact the RS vocals sounded more life like too me, not that the PS's didn't…but we all do hear differently.


 
  
 I suppose we do. I guess it’s just the music I was listening to at the time. I don’t find the difference nearly as huge with instruments. But those voices were a massive improvement in clarity on the PS1000. It was shocking side by side. I know we don’t typically refer to the RS1 as “veiled” but in this instance, the switch to the PS1k really sounded like removing a veil over the voices.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Just made an offer on a brand new pair of PS1K's to Stereo Design in CA…waiting for a reply.
> BTW, I feel like that guy…I think he goes by the name* jaywillin*, but not sure.


 

 moi ??


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Just made an offer on a brand new pair of PS1K's to Stereo Design in CA…waiting for a reply.
> BTW, I feel like that guy…I think he goes by the name* jaywillin*, but not sure.


 

 if i had the cash, i'd make an offer myself, but the gs1Ke is waving the banner high !
 i'm really digging the gs"e"s


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> if i had the cash, i'd make an offer myself, but the gs1Ke is waving the banner high !
> i'm really digging the gs"e"


 
 Yep, you!
 Congratulations on the GS's!
 I was a bit confused until I read a post of yours saying that you purchased the GS's…I thought you were in the TTVJ loaner program, but then read you backed out.
 Enjoy them!


----------



## bbophead

canadianmaestro said:


> lcfiner said:
> 
> 
> > It may only be my experience with my music and ears but I found the PS1000 to be a _large_ step up from the RS1i in terms of transparency. (for reference: DC-1 DAC, MAD Ear+ amp)
> ...


 
 Interesting.  I'm one of the people who tried the Audez'e when they first came out.  I was shocked at the great sub-bass and really disappointed with the HF.  I can't think of any Grado that I wouldn't rather have than the LCD-2.  
  
 We all hear differently and this is an old argument.
  
 I like solo classical piano and I found the PS500 to be just a little too warm below middle C.  The 325is was more neutral in that range, for me.
  
 To other posters, I think the G-Cush is responsible for a lot of the transparency of the PS1000 over the RS1i.  When you spread the soundstage, you hear more clarity.


----------



## bassboysam

The reason I like the LCD2 is because it sounds so different from Grados. I make a point to try and buy headphones that have as little in common as possible.  There really aren't many headphones that I really don't like.  The exception might be the HE400.


----------



## music101

Does anyone have any experience with the igrado?

It's listed at $49, which is tempting since I can save $30 compared to the SR60e. Are they very similar in sound signature/quality or is the 60e have significantly better sound quality?


----------



## CanadianMaestro

bassboysam said:


> The reason I like the LCD2 is because it sounds so different from Grados. I make a point to try and buy headphones that have as little in common as possible.  There really aren't many headphones that I really don't like.  The exception might be the HE400.


 

 +1 +1 +1.  No point owning headphones that sound alike. I'm with ya, bro.


----------



## bbophead

canadianmaestro said:


> bassboysam said:
> 
> 
> > The reason I like the LCD2 is because it sounds so different from Grados. I make a point to try and buy headphones that have as little in common as possible.  There really aren't many headphones that I really don't like.  The exception might be the HE400.
> ...


 
 No point in owning headphones I don't like.


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Yes, I've already owned the PS1K, so I know exactly how they sound compared to the RS1i…but I don't believe they are a large step up from the RS, just different, in fact the RS vocals sounded more life like too me, not that the PS's didn't…but we all do hear differently.


Joseph, IMO the PS1K's are a technically better hp, but they're not as fun and engaging. There's less head bobbing and neck swivelling with the PS1's. In listening to George Bensons rendering of "How Do You Keep The Music Playing", which is a very challenging chart with at least three dozen musicians, from his album "Big Boss Benson" I can hear the individual instruments much better with the PS1's, but the recording sounded more alive when I listened with the RS1's. Besides if you start dancing with the PS1's on your head they'll fly right across the room.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Joseph, IMO the PS1K's are a technically better hp, but they're not as fun and engaging. There's less head bobbing and neck swivelling with the PS1's. In listening to George Bensons rendering of "How Do You Keep The Music Playing", which is a very challenging chart with at least three dozen musicians, from his album "Big Boss Benson" I can hear the individual instruments much better with the PS1's, but the recording sounded more alive when I listened with the RS1's. Besides if you start dancing with the PS1's on your head they'll fly right across the room.


 
 Definitely agree…the RS sound more life like/realistic!
 The engaging sound signature makes me feel like I'm with the musicians.


----------



## bassboysam

I've been listening a lot with my AD2000X and HE-4 lately. Switched to the 225i and I can see now why people can find them bright. I was quite surprised. They were bordering on too bright with the LD1+. The WA6 was better but my e10 sounded best. I guess I have to do some Grado ear training.


----------



## bpcans

bassboysam said:


> I've been listening a lot with my AD2000X and HE-4 lately. Switched to the 225i and I can see now why people can find them bright. I was quite surprised. They were bordering on too bright with the LD1+. The WA6 was better but my e10 sounded best. I guess I have to do some Grado ear training.


What tubes are you using in your WA6? I only ask because it really affects the sound.


----------



## bassboysam

Fat bottle 6FD7 and a Rogers Canada 5U4G rectifier. I've tried a couple different rectifiers I'm not convinced I hear any difference. I personally don't understand how a rectifier can affect the tone...


----------



## CanadianMaestro

bpcans said:


> What tubes are you using in your WA6? I only ask because it really affects the sound.


 

 bp, what tubes can u rec for my WA6? Using stock. Rollin' ain't my thing, but I keep an open mind (and wallet).
 thx.


----------



## joseph69

bassboysam said:


> Fat bottle 6FD7 and a Rogers Canada 5U4G rectifier. I've tried a couple different rectifiers I'm not convinced I hear any difference. I personally don't understand how a rectifier can affect the tone...


 
 I found the "fat bottle" GE 6FD7's to be a bit ear piercing at times. but does sound good over all.
 I also feel the driver/power tubes have a much bigger impact on the sound…but the rectifier tubes is a big part of the whole equation in my experience with the WA6/WA6-SE.


canadianmaestro said:


> bp, what tubes can u rec for my WA6? Using stock. Rollin' ain't my thing, but I keep an open mind (and wallet).
> thx.


 
 Try some 6SN7's, theyr'e my favorite, but you might feel different. Its a nice full/rich sounding tube with a beautiful mid-range.You will need 6SN7>6DE7 adapters from Woo to use them.


----------



## bpcans

canadianmaestro said:


> bp, what tubes can u rec for my WA6? Using stock. Rollin' ain't my thing, but I keep an open mind (and wallet).
> thx.


The Sophia Princess rectifier is a definite step up from the stock rec tube supplied by Woo, but some say that it's overpriced and that there are better rec tubes available for cheaper. *


joseph69 said:



			I found the "fat bottle" GE 6FD7's to be a bit ear piercing at times. but does sound good over all.
I also feel the driver/power tubes have a much bigger impact on the sound…but the rectifier tubes is a big part of the whole equation in my experience with the WA6/WA6-SE.
Try some 6SN7's, theyr'e my favorite, but you might feel different. Its a nice full/rich sounding tube with a beautiful mid-range.You will need 6SN7>6DE7 adapters from Woo to use them.

Click to expand...

*I haven't tried the GE 6FD7's personally. After a lot of research and exhaustive discussions with joseph69 on this very subject I was convinced to get the "Mighty" USAF 596 rectifier tube in combination with some 6SN7 power/driver tubes. The sound through the WA6 with this tube combination is absolutely sublime and wonderful. Very eargasmic! Everybody hears things differently though, it's a very personal choice based upon the music you listen to and other sometimes, could be expensive, variables.


----------



## Iron head

I dont own an iDevice and i am certainly never going to buy one.  My nexus 7 2012 and xperia u play flac but my entire library is on google play and theres no way of accessing google play music downloads outside the app or a specific client, even for conversion.  My library would cost about £40 in cd format, and im assuming i can convert those straight to flac?  Is it worth rebuying all my downloaded albums on cd?  Or should i simply not bother with an amp atm and just get l-cush or something?


----------



## whirlwind

bassboysam said:


> The reason I like the LCD2 is because it sounds so different from Grados. I make a point to try and buy headphones that have as little in common as possible.  There really aren't many headphones that I really don't like.  The exception might be the HE400.


 
  
 I also like cans that sound much different, as I find them to be the best compliment.


----------



## CH23

iron head said:


> *I dont own an iDevice and i am certainly never going to buy one.*  My nexus 7 2012 and xperia u play flac but my entire library is on google play and theres no way of accessing google play music downloads outside the app or a specific client, even for conversion.  My library would cost about £40 in cd format, and im assuming i can convert those straight to flac?  Is it worth rebuying all my downloaded albums on cd?  Or should i simply not bother with an amp atm and just get l-cush or something?




1: quite the statement there 

2: the nexus 7 downsamples high quality audio (as do iOS devices, actually)

3: in my opinion it's always worth owning the physical copy of an album. In my opinion i buy vinyl, then torrent the album from what.cd, as is legal by dutch law. (Check you local laws for this)

4: an amp or other cushions will both have a different effect. The pads are most likely cheaper though, so try those first.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Thanks bp and joseph for your wa6 tube recs.
  
 Ironhead: Always a good idea to have CDs of your fav digital files on computer. Ripped CDs as FLAC/WAV can sound inferior to CDs played on a dedicated player (not thru a computer). XLD (for Mac) is a terrific free prog for ripping CDs and for interconverting file types (e.g. from FLAC to Apple Lossless, for iPod playback).
 See this link: https://sites.google.com/site/audiomeisterssystem/buying-music/cd-ripping


----------



## Iron head

ch23 said:


> 1: quite the statement there
> 
> 2: the nexus 7 downsamples high quality audio (as do iOS devices, actually)
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the info, I think I'll go with ur advice and buy pads first. What.CD sounds like a brilliant option, can I download FLAC from there or will I have to convert? Do they do metal and EDM? I don't have a vinyl player so this appears to be my only option so far.


----------



## Theogenes

iron head said:


> I dont own an iDevice and i am certainly never going to buy one.  My nexus 7 2012 and xperia u play flac but my entire library is on google play and theres no way of accessing google play music downloads outside the app or a specific client, even for conversion.  My library would cost about £40 in cd format, and im assuming i can convert those straight to flac?  Is it worth rebuying all my downloaded albums on cd?  Or should i simply not bother with an amp atm and just get l-cush or something?


 
  
 I also own only Android devices and choose not to purchase Apple products. One note, though: I'm pretty sure music uploaded onto your Google Play account gets downrezzed, I believe to 320kbps. If so, you aren't getting true bitperfect sound that way. I use Google Music too, and it's incredibly handy, but I don't think it's going to be your ultimate source for audio. 
  
 Another option might be to purchase J. River Media Center for your computer and stream using the Gizmo app, which works pretty well for me. (Getting it set up to stream off 4G can be a bit of a hassle up front though).


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

theogenes said:


> I also own only Android devices and choose not to purchase Apple products. One note, though: I'm pretty sure music uploaded onto your Google Play account gets downrezzed, I believe to 320kbps. If so, you aren't getting true bitperfect sound that way. I use Google Music too, and it's incredibly handy, but I don't think it's going to be your ultimate source for audio.
> 
> Another option might be to purchase J. River Media Center for your computer and stream using the Gizmo app, which works pretty well for me. (Getting it set up to stream off 4G can be a bit of a hassle up front though).


 
  
 I have VLC on my BlackBerry Q10, and it plays FLAC really well! The stock music player is also quite good.


----------



## wormsdriver

last song before I go to bed. Sweet dreams, here I come!


----------



## ChronicLiar

at first did not like my 325is. 
  
  
  
 Now when i listen to my ATH m50 \\\
  
 i feel like puking.


----------



## joseph69

chronicliar said:


> at first did not like my 325is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Are you lying!!! Lol!
The 325's are excellent, glad you see the light!


----------



## ChronicLiar

Damn it my username!!!!!!!!! 
  
 Anyways no, i'm being honest. The m50s sound like if you were to get two sub woofers and put them next to my earlobe with a EQ.
  
  
 So yea I'm in love with the GRADO.
  
 I have an hd 600 and hd 558 also and they are good, But i like the brightness.. I actually like the brightness..
  
  
  
 It's also really warm in the mids so i'm happy


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

For those interested, TouchOfModern is selling the Bravo V2 tube amp for 50$:
  
 https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/bravo-audio/bravo-v2-tube-headphone-amplifier


----------



## whirlwind

chronicliar said:


> Damn it my username!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anyways no, i'm being honest. The m50s sound like if you were to get two sub woofers and put them next to my earlobe with a EQ.
> 
> ...


 
 The brightness will tame down after awhile....but I found them to be the brightest grado, that I have heard.
  
 I also liked it though......liked how aggressive and fast a can that it was.


----------



## stacker45

I had the chance to compare many flagship headphones at the last Montréal Hi-Fi show, and the comparison that surprised me the most was between the PS1000 and the Stax 009.
  
 To my surprise, the PS1000 just wiped the floor with the 009, I mean, it wasn't even funny, the PS1K had deeper bass extension, a bigger soundstage, and airyer more extended treble. And then, I felt something tickelling my nose, I woke up and saw my cat face staring at me, it was all a dream. 
  
 Seriously though, I always find it funny when people use these types of phrases to describe the differences between headphones, I did have the chance to hear many flagship headphones, at the Montréal HiFi show. And in my opinion, NONE of them, wiped the floor with ANY of them. They each have their own strenghts. I had the chance to hear the Stax 007/009, Audeze LCD2/3, HiFiMan HE6/HE500, Beyerdynamics T1/T70, Sennheiser HD800/700, and of course. the wouderful, Grado PS1000, and as far as I can remember, most, if not all, were hookup to Woo audio power amps.
  
 I'm sure that those who really know me, didn't get fooled by the first two paragraphs, but I am curious to know who did, come on, I promise I won't laugh!.


----------



## bbophead

Hell, I just figured you had lost your mind.


----------



## LCfiner

You make that statement about how those high end Staxes didn’t wipe the floor with the dynamics in the Stax thread and you’ll get a deluge of responses about how the Woo stat amps were to blame.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 What freaked me out when I read your third paragraph is that I’ve heard a _lot_ of those headphones on my own, lol. (exception of SR-009, HE-6 and T70) and, yeah, they’re all pretty good (well, HD700 excepted, imo) with various degrees of technical chops and musicality among them. 
  
 if someone is aiming to get a flagship, it’s all about flavour, really. They all sound great. But how much does one prefer wide sound staging over smooth, chocolatey mids? You just gotta hear them and decide.


----------



## swspiers

stacker45 said:


> I had the chance to compare many flagship headphones at the last Montréal Hi-Fi show, and the comparison that surprised me the most was between the PS1000 and the Stax 009.
> 
> To my surprise, the PS1000 just wiped the floor with the 009, I mean, it wasn't even funny, the PS1K had deeper bass extension, a bigger soundstage, and airyer more extended treble. And then, I felt something tickelling my nose, I woke up and saw my cat face staring at me, it was all a dream.
> 
> ...


 
 Ok.  You got me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But you did commit a cardinal sin. I think it's agains the TOS to admit, imply, or otherwise suggest that headphones in that league all sound pretty good.


----------



## swspiers

A brief update on my poost-GS1000e experience.
  
 Yeah, the sound of those cans- the detail, dynamics, and transparency of the GS1Ke still haunt me.  But I'm not buying them any time soon.  I have spent the past 2 weeks over-hauling my entire rig. I got rid of the ridiculous 15-foot Monster cable speaker wire, and replaced it with 4 foot lengths with locking banana plugs.  I got rid of 3 HDMI cables in excess of 6 feet and replaced them with meausred lengths ranging from one to 15 feet ( I'm moving my computer).  The biggest offender was a 15 foot subwoofer cable, now replaced with the appropriate 3 foot length.  I have claned, dusted, and re-arranged everything.  I even did a clean reinstallation of Winddows 7 on my laptop, and am loading it with audio/video specific software that I know, trust, and use.
  
 The bottom line is my rig was a mess.  The GS's let me know that with crystal clarity.
  
 Soon, I might be worthy of such a headphone
  
 edit: oh yeah, all of the cable is from Blue Jeans.  I'm not a cable-freak


----------



## jaywillin

time to let my " freak flag fly" !!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  WW will give a lot of JB, i'm  warren guy at heart, hell, he played with david alan cole and lived !!
  

  

  
 and the gs1000e's aren't going anywhere anytime soon !


----------



## stacker45

I would've loved to see your faces, it must've been priceless. I included the HD700, simply because they were at the same table as the others, and I'm pretty sure that Sennheiser sells a few of them.
  
 I know that my headphones collection can lead some to believe that I can't recognize that other manufacturers make good headphones too. I just hope that my last post will put these beliefs to rest.


----------



## markm1

Just saw the James Brown movie last night-get on up....big recommend from me due to Chadwick Boseman amazing performance. He's amazing. Streaming the soundtrack now.
  
_HAAA!!! Like a sex machine...get on up! It's a man's world...but it wouldn't be nothin' without a woman. Ough! I feel good....Good Gawd!_


----------



## jimi30

my first pair of grados ..


----------



## bpcans

jimi30 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding sir. How do they sound, and how did you decide on them?


----------



## jimi30

I got them second hand for cheap and always wanted to try some...there bright ive been listen to them for a couple of weeks i go back to my other cans and they sound weird now, but these are a bit bright aswell...man I dont no what sound I like anymore. ...my lcd 2 r1 sound like they need more treble and my he400 just sound terrible now lol..


----------



## whirlwind

bbophead said:


> Hell, I just figured you had lost your mind.


 
 Ha, ha, ha.....stacker, that was a good one.....I agree....heck, even at $300 I believe all those headphones would be very good....I really have liked everything that i have ever heard....there are just certain ones that strike your fancy more than others.
  


jaywillin said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Love the Mule!!!!!
  
 I will post some Joe B. later......I am on a Pink Floyd trip at the moment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Hey, jimi30......great choice of grados.


----------



## wormsdriver

jimi30 said:


> I got them second hand for cheap and always wanted to try some...there bright ive been listen to them for a couple of weeks i go back to my other cans and they sound weird now, but these are a bit bright aswell...man I dont no what sound I like anymore. ...my lcd 2 r1 sound like they need more treble and my he400 just sound terrible now lol..


 
 the Rs2 (with buttons) is what turned it around for me, and turned me into a Grado fan. I also had the LCD2 rev.2 at the time, and after first trying out the Rs2, I enjoyed them so much. So energetic, so light weight, so undemanding and un-dependent on proper amplification vs the LCD, it was a no brainer (for me). I sold the LCD and got on a Grado binge!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I've never heard the Rs2*i *so I don't know if they're a bit brighter than their previous version, but I absolutely loved the way the Rs2 presented guitars, the best I've heard probably!


----------



## jimi30

They sound amazing ... most of the time , just down loaded jose gonzalez live in prague 2008 Wow!!! Mind blowing with these..


----------



## bbophead

jimi30 said:


> I got them second hand for cheap and always wanted to try some...there bright ive been listen to them for a couple of weeks i go back to my other cans and they sound weird now, but these are a bit bright aswell...man I dont no what sound I like anymore. ...my lcd 2 r1 sound like they need more treble and my he400 just sound terrible now lol..


 
 Exactly how I feel about Grado vs. planar magnetics.
  
 Congratulations!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

jimi30 said:


> They sound amazing ... most of the time , just down loaded jose gonzalez live in prague 2008 Wow!!! Mind blowing with these..


 
  
 Will download that right away, I have two of his albums, and a third Junip album. That is really good music for the RS1i's actually!


----------



## joseph69

Just made a sweet deal on a NOS/NIB PS1K!
 This time I'll keep be them!


----------



## stacker45

Good for you Joseph, I just hope you'll like them as much as I do mine.


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Just made a sweet deal on a NOS/NIB PS1K!
> This time I'll keep be them!


Right on right on joseph! No shame in flying some flagships. Congrats!


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> Just made a sweet deal on a NOS/NIB PS1K!
> This time I'll keep be them!


 
 Damn! Congrats!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

joseph69 said:


> Just made a sweet deal on a NOS/NIB PS1K!
> This time I'll keep be them!


 
  
 Nice!!


----------



## CanadianMaestro

joseph69 said:


> Just made a sweet deal on a NOS/NIB PS1K!
> This time I'll keep be them!


 

 Congrats joseph!
 Please post your impressions vs. GS1000i sometime. Would be very interested.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Just made a sweet deal on a NOS/NIB PS1K!
> This time I'll keep be them!


 
 nice, i'll buy them when you want to sell !! lol
 seriously, congrats !!


----------



## Claritas

joseph69 said:


> Just made a sweet deal on a NOS/NIB PS1K!
> This time I'll keep be them!




That's a real find. Enjoy!


----------



## Theogenes

loving[max]sound said:


> I have VLC on my BlackBerry Q10, and it plays FLAC really well! The stock music player is also quite good.


 
  
 Yeah, I've heard some good things about the audio quality on the last few generations of RIM gear. The lack of ability to plug into an external USB DAC is a deal-breaker for me, though. 
  
 Further OT: I was a BlackBerry fanatic for years. I really wish they'd drop the silly swipe-based interface and just come out with something rock-solid that has a full keyboard will all the old shortcuts still intact. I'd carry it for my work phone every day and feel great about it. Sigh.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

theogenes said:


> Yeah, I've heard some good things about the audio quality on the last few generations of RIM gear. The lack of ability to plug into an external USB DAC is a deal-breaker for me, though.
> 
> Further OT: I was a BlackBerry fanatic for years. I really wish they'd drop the silly swipe-based interface and just come out with something rock-solid that has a full keyboard will all the old shortcuts still intact. I'd carry it for my work phone every day and feel great about it. Sigh.


 
  
 You should check out the BlackBerry Classic and BlackBerry Passport, those look like incredible devices!


----------



## JES

theogenes said:


> Yeah, I've heard some good things about the audio quality on the last few generations of RIM gear. The lack of ability to plug into an external USB DAC is a deal-breaker for me, though.
> 
> Further OT: I was a BlackBerry fanatic for years. I really wish they'd drop the silly swipe-based interface and just come out with something rock-solid that has a full keyboard will all the old shortcuts still intact. I'd carry it for my work phone every day and feel great about it. Sigh.




I've never used mine for music, but I still use my 9780 every day and have no immediate plans to change.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

jes said:


> I've never used mine for music, but I still use my 9780 every day and have no immediate plans to change.


 
  
 I got my first BlackBerry (9700) about two years ago, and I my phone with my Bose A20 Headset whenever I am up flying. It is pretty incredible piloting a small Cessna over Downtown Toronto and having awesome music, combined with great quality!


----------



## LCfiner

joseph69 said:


> Just made a sweet deal on a NOS/NIB PS1K!
> This time I'll keep be them!


 
  
 very nice. yes, the PS1000 are worth keeping, for sure. very special headphones.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Good for you Joseph, I just hope you'll like them as much as I do mine.


 
 Thanks you.
 I owned them already, but liked my RS1i bait more…but after selling them I missed them so...
  


bpcans said:


> Right on right on joseph! No shame in flying some flagships. Congrats!


 
 Thanks!
  Round 2
  


wormsdriver said:


> Damn! Congrats!


 
 Thank you.
  


loving[max]sound said:


> Nice!!


 
 Thank you!


canadianmaestro said:


> Congrats joseph!
> Please post your impressions vs. GS1000i sometime. Would be very interested.


 
 Thank you.
 I had the GS1K's, but the recessed miss just weren't for me…otherwise they sounded great!
  


jaywillin said:


> nice, i'll buy them when you want to sell !! lol
> seriously, congrats !!


 
 Thank you Jay!
 I'll let you know when, lol!!!
 I'm pretty sure I'm going to keep them this time!
  


claritas said:


> That's a real find. Enjoy!


 
 Thanks!
 I really couldn't resist the deal!


----------



## joseph69

lcfiner said:


> very nice. yes, the PS1000 are worth keeping, for sure. very special headphones.


 
 Thank you.
 I realized this after I sold mine and was missing them, but fortunately now I'm getting a brand new pair at a steal, so I guess things happen for a reason.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Hey, if anyone is selling, or knows anyone selling a pair of good condition Grado G-Cush, could you please PM me, looking for a replacement pair


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Just made a sweet deal on a NOS/NIB PS1K!
> This time I'll keep be them!


 
  
 Congrats, Joseph!


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Congrats, Joseph!


 
 Thank you whirlwind!


----------



## whirlwind

As promised....my little Pink Floyd trip is over


----------



## jaywillin

loving[max]sound said:


> Hey, if anyone is selling, or knows anyone selling a pair of good condition Grado G-Cush, could you please PM me, looking for a replacement pair


 

 i've got a great, brand spanking new pair of g-cushes, but unfortunately they are attached to a brain new pair of gs1000e's (sorry, i couldn't resist the opportunity at a wisecrack)


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> loving[max]sound said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, if anyone is selling, or knows anyone selling a pair of good condition Grado G-Cush, could you please PM me, looking for a replacement pair
> ...


 




  
 Someone must be feeling much better.....lol
  
  
 L[M]S...check moon audio...they have the real deal
  
 amazon if you would prefer knock offs by zonk
  
  
 Now back to Pink Floyd's Delicate Sound Of Thunder


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Thanks you.
> I owned them already, but liked my RS1i bait more…but after selling them I missed them so...
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


Everybody is rooting for you joe69. Play those phones to death and then send them to me so I can tell you that they obviously suck and I should just keep'm.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

No no joseph, too much snow in Minnesota, don't send to bpcans. They'll get frostbite and the drivers will freeze. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 send them to me, in Nirvana, nice and balmy. I will then clone them and sell them to fund my early retirement! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 On deck tonite:


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Folks, I need you. Advice. Big time. So please help.
  
 I am considering getting a MAD Ear+ amp for my Grados. Currently using WA6. The sticking issue is this. I would move my WA6 into the den, paired with a Marantz CD38, with TUBED OUTPUT.  Is this too much warmth? Tube amp + tube CDP? Rught now, I have the CD38 paired with a Burson Soloist (SS), and it sounds pretty analog already.
  
 So -- Tubed CDP + tubed headamp =  ?   too tubey or great improvement, for Grados?
  
 Cheers,


----------



## bassboysam

canadianmaestro said:


> Folks, I need you. Advice. Big time. So please help.
> 
> I am considering getting a MAD Ear+ amp for my Grados. Currently using WA6. The sticking issue is this. I would move my WA6 into the den, paired with a Marantz CD38, with TUBED OUTPUT.  Is this too much warmth? Tube amp + tube CDP? Rught now, I have the CD38 paired with a Burson Soloist (SS), and it sounds pretty analog already.
> 
> ...




No such thing as too tuby . The WA6 is not very tuby to begin with. You should be fine.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Everybody is rooting for you joe69. Play those phones to death and then send them to me so I can tell you that they obviously suck and I should just keep'm.


 
  
  


canadianmaestro said:


> No no joseph, too much snow in Minnesota, don't send to bpcans. They'll get frostbite and the drivers will freeze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You guys nave to fight this one out with* jaywillin*…he asked first.


----------



## Suisou

Ran my grados through a Fischer 500c 


canadianmaestro said:


> Folks, I need you. Advice. Big time. So please help.
> 
> I am considering getting a MAD Ear+ amp for my Grados. Currently using WA6. The sticking issue is this. I would move my WA6 into the den, paired with a Marantz CD38, with TUBED OUTPUT.  Is this too much warmth? Tube amp + tube CDP? Rught now, I have the CD38 paired with a Burson Soloist (SS), and it sounds pretty analog already.
> 
> ...


 
 Ran my Grados through a Fisher 500c with a Jolida Glass FX II....
  
 ...there's no such thing as too many tubes.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

suisou said:


> ...there's no such thing as too many tubes.


 
 Yes there is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've heard an all-tube system where the sound was too thick (for my tastes), dynamics were a tad sluggish, not enough of the fast slam of Solid State.  Not common, I admit.
 Thanks for the tip.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> You guys nave to fight this one out with* jaywillin*…he asked first.


 
  
 i'm too old and fat to be a scrappin' !! lol


----------



## wormsdriver




----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> i'm too old and fat to be a scrappin' !! lol


I take my senior discount when I can, so I leave the scrappin', snatching and dashing to my gf who's in her prime.


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> I take my senior discount when I can, so I leave the scrappin', snatching and dashing to my gf who's in her prime.


 
  
 i hear ya !
 my girlfriend moves a lot faster than i do, plus she looks me in the eye, and i'm 6ft tall !


----------



## Gr33nL34f

Anyone tried the Little Dot i+ with the Ms1i? what kinda changes in sound could i hear with this pairing?


----------



## Suisou

canadianmaestro said:


> Yes there is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well, the setup I listed above is an all-tube system. Granted, they won't appeal to everyone and won't have the PrAT of a solid state amp, but the warmth and imagery makes it an extremely casual and pleasurable experience. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 To each his own I suppose.


----------



## jimr101

All good


----------



## music101

It looks like 4yourears has pulled all e series grados off of amazon. Is this in response to a higher than average rate of defects and returns?

Amazon is my first choice for buying a pair of grado's, but if they are not available, I wouldn't mind buying from another great vendor.


----------



## Claritas

music101 said:


> It looks like 4yourears has pulled all e series grados off of amazon. Is this in response to a higher than average rate of defects and returns?
> 
> Amazon is my first choice for buying a pair of grado's, but if they are not available, I wouldn't mind buying from another great vendor.




They sent me a pair of fake L-cushions last week. Something strange is going on. Try TTVJ instead.


----------



## swspiers

Man, what is it with these models and all of the QC issues?  Between Grado and HFM, I'm seriously reconsiderg a few things.
  
 Schiit and Mr. Speakers seem to really have it together.  What's up with my favorite brands though?


----------



## music101

Thanks claritas. Hadn't considered TTVJ.
  
 I will probably go with a very low risk route like crutchfield considering the (apparent? real?) QC issues.
  
 Off topic, I was considering the xiaomi pistons IEM's, but there seem to be a lot of counterfeits out there. I'm just striking those off my list altogether.


----------



## joseph69

Keep the old (i) models!


----------



## Claritas

music101 said:


> Off topic, I was considering the xiaomi pistons IEM's, but there seem to be a lot of counterfeits out there. I'm just striking those off my list altogether.




According to joker's review, one reputable seller is "bigbargainsonline" on eBay.


----------



## swspiers

claritas said:


> According to joker's review, one reputable seller is "bigbargainsonline" on eBay.


 
 Well, with a name like that...


----------



## bassboysam

i'd like to try a new DAC.  What are your recommendations for DACs under $300 that are not too clinical/neutral sounding?


----------



## joseph69

bassboysam said:


> i'd like to try a new DAC.  What are your recommendations for DACs under $300 that are not too clinical/neutral sounding?


 
 Well I can tell you that I recently bought a Rega DAC from another Head-Fier, and its sound is too analog for me, not clinical in any way, so I switched back to my old faithful Meridian. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Claritas

swspiers said:


> Well, with a name like that...




I wouldn't hesitate, because the seller was specifically mentioned by a very knowledgeable reviewer.

I _would_ hesitate for another reason: I really don't have confidence in anything that cheap when it comes to audio. There's no such thing as free lunch.


----------



## swspiers

joseph69 said:


> Well I can tell you that I recently bought a Rega DAC from another Head-Fier, and its sound is too analog for me, not clinical in any way, so I switched back to my old faithful Meridian. PM me if you are interested.


 
 Whao.  With an opinion like that, I'm actually interested.
  
 What is "too analogue"


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Whao.  With an opinion like that, I'm actually interested.
> 
> What is *"too analogue*"


 
 undigital ??


----------



## jaywillin

bassboysam said:


> i'd like to try a new DAC.  What are your recommendations for DACs under $300 that are not too clinical/neutral sounding?


 
 i love the hrt stuff !! , and the msii is now the msiii


----------



## swspiers

So Jay- when are we getting  a detailed impression of the GS?


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> So Jay- when are we getting  a detailed impression of the GS?


 
 how's this :


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> swspiers said:
> 
> 
> > So Jay- when are we getting  a detailed impression of the GS?
> ...


 
  Ha......I would say you really like them....that is a pretty big smile!


----------



## swspiers

whirlwind said:


> Ha......I would say you really like them....that is a pretty big smile!


 
 It's also the longest time he's had a headphone without selling or trading it....
  
 (I just can't resist)


----------



## CanadianMaestro

joseph69 said:


> Keep the old (i) models!


 

 +1 x1000
  
 i = invincible
 e = error-prone (as in QC..)


----------



## kvtaco17

So... Anyone interested in a pair of PS500's? Thinking about selling the and going big... Giving you guys first dibs before I put them up for sale.


----------



## jimr101

So much is said about the DAC and the Amps. And yet so little is said about the processor like the chip in the HD Wadia 121. The timing of the internal clock of a DAC is almost as important to me as the coloration.


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> So... Anyone interested in a pair of PS500's? Thinking about selling the and going big... Giving you guys first dibs before I put them up for sale.


 
 how big you wantin' to go ?? lol


----------



## kvtaco17

jaywillin said:


> how big you wantin' to go ?? lol


 
 My HD800's need company... and I want a new DAC...


----------



## jaywillin

jimr101 said:


> So much is said about the DAC and the Amps. And yet so little is said about the processor like the chip in the HD Wadia 121. The timing of the internal clock of a DAC is almost as important to me as the coloration.


 

 i have the wadia 121, it's the oldest piece of gear in my system !


----------



## kvtaco17

Also gonna unload a K550, and beloved 225i (maybe...) with all the mods and wood beautification...


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> My HD800's need company... and I want a new DAC...


 
 ahhhhhh dacs, well i'm not getting rid of the 121


----------



## bassboysam

How about the Aune T1? Would I notice improvements over the E10 or E17 DACs? I'd likely not use the amp of the T1 just the DAC portion.


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> Whao.  With an opinion like that, I'm actually interested.
> 
> What is "too analogue"


 
  
  


jaywillin said:


> undigital ??


 
 The Rega gives a more analog sound to digital music, so if you like vinyl or other analog sources you would probably like the sound of the Rega. It has a very neutral sound.


----------



## bpcans

kvtaco17 said:


> So... Anyone interested in a pair of PS500's? Thinking about selling the and going big... Giving you guys first dibs before I put them up for sale.


And what do mean by "going big?" The new replacement for the Chord QDB76 home DAC is rumoured to be coming out.


----------



## elmoe

kvtaco17 said:


> Also gonna unload a K550, and beloved 225i (maybe...) with all the mods and wood beautification...


 
  
 That's a very nice looking (and unique) mod! You should keep them.


----------



## whirlwind

Jay....did someone in this thread get the Mad.....if so congrats to who ever!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> The Rega gives a more analog sound to digital music, so if you like vinyl or other analog sources you would probably like the sound of the Rega. It has a very neutral sound.


 
  
 i have heard very good things about the rega, the main reason i never gave it a shot was the numbers thing, only does 16/44 usb,
 which is probably a lame reason , lol


----------



## kvtaco17

bpcans said:


> And what do mean by "going big?" The new replacement for the Chord QDB76 home DAC is rumoured to be coming out.


 
 Looking at either a GS/PS1000, LCD2/3 or a new DAC/DAC amp probably an AudioGD piece...


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Jay....did someone in this thread get the Mad.....if so congrats to who ever!


 
  
 don't know that i've seen him here before "goober-george"  i wonder if he works down at the gas station ?? lol


----------



## Theogenes

kvtaco17 said:


> Also gonna unload a K550, and beloved 225i (maybe...) with all the mods and wood beautification...


 
  
 Man, those are _gorgeous_!! Don't know how you'd let them go!! Are those Martin's cups?


----------



## bpcans

kvtaco17 said:


> Looking at either a GS/PS1000, LCD2/3 or a new DAC/DAC amp probably an AudioGD piece...


Your going for the Master 7 DAC aren't you?


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i have heard very good things about the rega, the main reason i never gave it a shot was the numbers thing, only does 16/44 usb,
> which is probably a lame reason , lol


 
 Jay, the Rega goes to 192.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Jay, the Rega goes to 192.


 
 i just rechecked, and on the rega site, in the user manual (pg 9) it says usb is limited to 16/44,48, if i read it correctly
 optical and coaxial does go higher, i use a usb connection


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i just rechecked, and on the rega site, in the user manual (pg 9) it says usb is limited to 16/44,48, if i read it correctly
> optical and coaxial does go higher, i use a usb connection


 
 Ahh, your right, I only use optical, didn't think about the USB.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Ahh, your right, I only use optical, didn't think about the USB.


 
 yeah i thought i remembered you were an optical guy
  
 the ps1k's haven't yet right ? a couple of days to wait ??


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> yeah i thought i remembered you were an optical guy
> 
> the ps1k's haven't yet right ? a couple of days to wait ??


 
 Yes, I'm an optical guy. No, I'm still waiting for them, they're coming from CA. to N.Y. so I should have them sometime next week.
 Glad to hear your loving you GS's from that big smile!


----------



## kvtaco17

GS1000e... impulse buy...


----------



## kvtaco17

AND FYI my 225i's are up for sale... and my PS500 and K550's didn't last long for sale...


----------



## joseph69

kvtaco17 said:


> GS1000e... impulse buy...


 
 Congratulations on the GS's!


----------



## kvtaco17

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations on the GS's!


 
 Thanks!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Are RS-1s without wooden buttons just as true to "Grado sound" as RS-1s with wooden buttons?
  
 Earlier in this thread, I asked which Grado headphones best represented the "true Grado house sound" that made rock guitar and organ shine so well, and a number of folks advised that it was the RS-1 or the SR225.
  
 See here:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/17295#post_10744663 
  
 So I have been searching diligently and without success for an RS-1 with wooden buttons.
  
 I have just found a place that has RS-1s in the version WITHOUT wooden buttons (not the RS-1i or RS-1e, but RS-1, which is what I want).  The headphone has the thick cord as did my PS500s (I mention this because in a history of RS-1s, RS-1s with thinner cords are mentioned in one version).  The headphone is Serial Number 10011.
  
 Do these button-less RS-1s represent the Grado sound as well as the (earlier I think) buttoned RS-1s?  Any advice you can provide by tomorrow, when I have to buy these because I leave the town they are in, would be most helpful.
  
 Thanks!
  
 P.S.
  
 Clues from another thread indicate that the button was removed to remove a mid-high frequency peak, and that the RS-1s without the button sound better.  Here are two posts that say that:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/260462/does-new-look-of-rs-1-change-the-sound/15#post_3302997
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/260462/does-new-look-of-rs-1-change-the-sound/30#post_3546821


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

kvtaco17 said:


> GS1000e... impulse buy...


 
  
 LOL Nice! How do you like them?


----------



## kvtaco17

loving[max]sound said:


> LOL Nice! How do you like them?


 
 They function lol
  
 I do fancy them, so far... enough for me to unload my PS500


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations on the GS's!


+100 my friend. Nice score!


----------



## kvtaco17

bpcans said:


> +100 my friend. Nice score!


 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Was listening to this through the RS1i's, and then re-listened to is through the PS500's... Oh boy... there is a difference. That bass!!!
  
 This  =  http://skylaneofficial.bandcamp.com/track/inuksuit


----------



## jimi30

Does anyone own the shure 1840 ? It kinda has a grado sound more refined, not better necessarily but grado fans might like them.


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> GS1000e... impulse buy...


 

 sweet !


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> They function lol
> 
> I do fancy them, so far... enough for me to unload my PS500


 

 i think they've "mellowed" a bit over the last few days, and in a good way !


----------



## Suisou

kvtaco17 said:


> I do fancy them, so far... enough for me to unload my PS500


 
  
 Your FS ad for the PS500 makes me want to become a kermit and lurk on FS threads all day.


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> Are RS-1s without wooden buttons just as true to "Grado sound" as RS-1s with wooden buttons?
> 
> Earlier in this thread, I asked which Grado headphones best represented the "true Grado house sound" that made rock guitar and organ shine so well, and a number of folks advised that it was the RS-1 or the SR225.
> 
> ...


 
  
 First of all, I would say all versions of Rs1 are very close to each other. My guess is that it really depends on the listener. For myself and many others, the Rs1i could be a bit painful to listen to, and thus the Rs1 (with buttons) is the way to go, since it does not have this problem. By that same token, there are probably many more people that are perfectly happy with the Rs1i, and totally love it!
 On another note, if the Rs1 you are talking about, is the one that just sold on another site (AA). That one looks like it has been recently serviced by Grado with Rs1i drivers + the thicker cable. If you bought this pair, then congrats! Great price, and if you fancy the button look, then you can just slap them back on!
As far as the sound goes, then who better to tell you than your own two ears! (assuming you did buy that pair)


----------



## jimi30

I really dont get grado...Most of us talk about excessive brightness. .but is that what makes them enjoyable. ..?? From what ive read there all bright...maybe they have tried to make a darker can ..but just cant pull it of..


----------



## whirlwind

kvtaco17 said:


> GS1000e... impulse buy...


 
  
 Congrats


----------



## Suisou

jimi30 said:


> I really dont get grado...Most of us talk about excessive brightness. .but is that what makes them enjoyable. ..?? From what ive read there all bright...maybe they have tried to make a darker can ..but just cant pull it of..


 
  
 I've got a pair of Grados on my head at this very moment with a pair on Sennheiser 600s next to me. You're right that the brightness is the sound signature that many of us (I presume) enjoy from them, but there's a fine line between being bright and being overly bright to the point of fatigue. 
  
 I see the validity of darker headphones, but if Grado were to alter the signature to match what the Sennheisers currently deliver, that would deeply sadden me. Which is partly why I've unloaded my E-s and picked up some I-s.


----------



## swspiers

ruthieandjohn said:


> Are RS-1s without wooden buttons just as true to "Grado sound" as RS-1s with wooden buttons?
> 
> Earlier in this thread, I asked which Grado headphones best represented the "true Grado house sound" that made rock guitar and organ shine so well, and a number of folks advised that it was the RS-1 or the SR225.
> 
> ...


 
 Differences between Grado's are almost impossible to discern intellectually, except for the REALLY BIG differences between the SR/RS-PS-GS series.
  
 In a word. YES, they do respresent the Grado sound well, but then they all do.  It's just varying shades of awesomeness!


----------



## bassboysam

My favorite no nonsense rock and roll album:


----------



## jimi30

I will check it and rate your music..


----------



## bpcans

jimi30 said:


> I really dont get grado...Most of us talk about excessive brightness. .but is that what makes them enjoyable. ..?? From what ive read there all bright...maybe they have tried to make a darker can ..but just cant pull it of..


jimi, I think your sentiments reflect Grado's intention to make an easily drivable headphone that can be used over a wide range of musical genres and with a lot of different audio gear. I personally don't find my Grado's to be overly bright, but then again I'm middle-aged and deaf. IMO the PS500's were created to appeal to a sector of the market that is lead by Beats headphones, bass heavy rap music, Deafmau5, and others of that musical ilk. (Do I sound like a crotchety old fart yet)? Today over pronounced bass is the norm for people under thirty years of age, they believe this is how music is supposed to sound, which is totally cool. For me, I want a flute to sound like a flute, a violin like a violin, and so forth. I'm not sure this shift is generational because there are many people in their twenty's who love classical music and live jazz recordings.


----------



## jimi30

Agree!!!! But a band I love and have seen many times tool!! Maybe imo the most progressive music...and the biggest feeling at there show is the bass going tho u body...I dont understand why people dont dig bass !!!! As much as treble


----------



## jimi30

Its like I've never walked away from a tool or any gig and thought man that treble was awesome. ..


----------



## bbophead

jimi30 said:


> Agree!!!! But a band I love and have seen many times tool!! Maybe imo the most progressive music...and the biggest feeling at there show is the bass going tho u body...I dont understand why people dont dig bass !!!! As much as treble


 
 I know it may be kinda hard to believe, but not everybody likes the same type of music.
  
 Most acoustic music (no amps or speakers!) doesn't have gobs of bass.  That's not the kind of music it is.  So, when they listen back to it on headphones, they don't need that bass emphasis.


----------



## ChronicLiar

<3 my 325is
  
  
 I kiss them
  
  
 And no i'm not lying.
  
 Anyone try the E Series yet? any major diffrences?


----------



## bpcans

jimi30 said:


> Agree!!!! But a band I love and have seen many times tool!! Maybe imo the most progressive music...and the biggest feeling at there show is the bass going tho u body...I dont understand why people dont dig bass !!!! As much as treble


That's so cool man. Nothing beats the impact of a live show, though it's been awhile since I went to one and after my ears were ringing and my liver was trying to jump out of my body.


----------



## jimi30

The biggest bummer for me is im a huge jimi hendrix fan..but grados just dont work with jimi..


----------



## bpcans

jimi30 said:


> The biggest bummer for me is im a huge jimi hendrix fan..but grados just dont work with jimi..


jimi, so I immediately went and turned on my amp so I could listen to some Hendrix. To me "Spanish Castle Magic" sounded great through my RS1's. I'm just asking what do you mean by Hendrix doesn't work with Grado's? Does Hendrix guitar sound wrong, or is it the entire mix?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ruthieandjohn said:


> Are RS-1s without wooden buttons just as true to "Grado sound" as RS-1s with wooden buttons?
> 
> Earlier in this thread, I asked which Grado headphones best represented the "true Grado house sound" that made rock guitar and organ shine so well, and a number of folks advised that it was the RS-1 or the SR225.
> 
> ...


 
 Turns out that the headphones are RS-1is, not RS-1s.  The headphones have RS-1 engraved, and their store display labels them RS-1s rather than RS-1i "because the boss wants it that way."
  
 However, it is very hard to tell a buttonless RS-1 from an RS-1i.  The differences are that the RS-1i has the heavy cord (thickness of a pencil) and round posts that connect each earpiece to the headband; the RS-1 has a thinner longer cord and square posts.
  
 I bought one pair (their demo); they have another, SN 10691 (newer) in stock.  I preferred the sound of the demo one... a bit brighter and more spacious, but with a little less bass.  Might be the simple bit of burn-in they received as demos, but I am pleased with them.
  
 Listening to them in sheer delight as I type this (I find that one of my guilty pleasures is to listen to a pair of headphones while reading the posts in their "Appreciation / Impressions" thread here on head-fi.org).


----------



## jimi30

Grados do ok with jimi studio albums but not great..live recordings are really bad sounding...its hard to explain. .but hendrix should be listen loud!! And I think he would agree.. but dont try it with grado. .im not bagging them tho..atm there my favourite


----------



## bassboysam

Generally speaking I prefer my LCD2 with live recordings over Grados.


----------



## jimi30

Lcd2 are my end game ...I don't have any real issue with them... grado are my fun colour ...sound .love theml


----------



## Theogenes

bassboysam said:


> My favorite no nonsense rock and roll album:




  
 BEST. RECOMMENDATION. EVER. 
  
 I'd been a Clutch fan since middle school ("Escape from the Prison Planet" was on a soundtrack that I had), and I somehow missed this album when it came out-- imagine my surprise when I finally heard it for the first time. Clutch has had a lot of really good albums, and _Blast Tyrant_ is probably their very best one, even better than the S/T album way back when. 
  
 Seriously, if anybody wants to know what the true spirit of balls-out rock 'n roll sounds like these days, give _Blast Tyrant_ a listen. Just a _killer_ album!!


----------



## bassboysam

theogenes said:


> BEST. RECOMMENDATION. EVER.
> 
> I'd been a Clutch fan since middle school ("Escape from the Prison Planet" was on a soundtrack that I had), and I somehow missed this album when it came out-- imagine my surprise when I finally heard it for the first time. Clutch has had a lot of really good albums, and _Blast Tyrant_ is probably their very best one, even better than the S/T album way back when.
> 
> Seriously, if anybody wants to know what the true spirit of balls-out rock 'n roll sounds like these days, give _Blast Tyrant_ a listen. Just a _killer_ album!!



My favorite album is Jam Room. But they are all great except Strange Cousins which is a mediocre Clutch album.


----------



## Theogenes

bassboysam said:


> My favorite album is Jam Room. But they are all great except Strange Cousins which is a mediocre Clutch album.


 
  
 Couldn't get into _Transnational Speedway League_ either, although that's been roughly 15 years ago at this point. Clutch should rule the world, and it's kind of a travesty that they don't IMO. Just a great band all around. Don't know if you've heard any of the side projects (Bakerton Group, Company Men) but they're all worth listening to IMO. 
  
 Also, Grados are awesome!! (Ha!! I'm on-topic!!!!)


----------



## bassboysam

Company Band i don't like. Bakerton Group is awesome though (i have a soft spot for instrumental rock bands  ). Saw them open for Clutch once. It was 45 minutes of Bakerton followed by 2 90 minute sets of Clutch. It was epic.


----------



## jaywillin

woke up this morning with "amos moses " by jerry reed in my head, which lead to one of those trips around youtube


----------



## whirlwind

Amos hunt alligators for a living....he just knock em in the head with a stump......lol
  
 Listened to this a lot as a kid


----------



## jaywillin

more nostalgia
  

  

  
 i think this is my favorite chapin song


----------



## markm1

theogenes said:


> BEST. RECOMMENDATION. EVER.
> 
> I'd been a Clutch fan since middle school ("Escape from the Prison Planet" was on a soundtrack that I had), and I somehow missed this album when it came out-- imagine my surprise when I finally heard it for the first time. Clutch has had a lot of really good albums, and _Blast Tyrant_ is probably their very best one, even better than the S/T album way back when.
> 
> Seriously, if anybody wants to know what the true spirit of balls-out rock 'n roll sounds like these days, give _Blast Tyrant_ a listen. Just a _killer_ album!!


 

 +1-Last year's Earth Rocker is also pretty awesome.


----------



## markm1

Kind of a follow up to my recent Capital Audiofest posts.  I'm saving and planning on plunking down some cash to upgrade my stereo-2 channel speaker system.
  
 I've  been auditioning systems but haven't really thought about tubes until this week. After the CAF (Capital Audio Festival) I decided to visit a couple of the venders. A couple of the young dudes I hang w/ at some of the local headfi meets here are big fans of Deja Vu a kind of high end place in McLean Virginia that has a lot of tube amplifiers, DACs, etc. They turned me onto an interesting local MD audio company-Jolida which makes a pretty darn sweet DAC for only $500.
  
 It's an interesting store. The owner has his store set up almost like audio meet/fest-with various listening rooms with comfortable sitting areas. You feel like you're in someone's home. No hard sell-he encourages you to spend some time, and get comfortable and listen. After talking to him on the phone, he urged me to bring my speakers and amp/DAC in and try some of his DACS with my current set up and try my speakers with a nice tube amp and DAC. In fact, he told me, that my speakers were fine...given their price point, but that my amp/dac was the problem I'm hearing. His suggestion was to invest in a nice amp.
  
 I listen in a small 10 x 12 home office/computer room where I have my computer, desk top HP set up, etc. I did, indeed find that plugging my medium fi $700 shelf speakers in into his electronics radically improved the sound. It was a pretty interesting exercise.
  
 I know this is a headphone site, but amplification is amplification IMO whether it's w/ speakers or HP's.
  
 He also sold Grados. I asked him about headphones and he told me he wasn't a big HP guy, but thought that Grado and particularly the RS1 "got it right".He had some disparaging opinions about popular HP amp companies in terms of their tube sound...told me to be careful about finding a good HP amp and not get hoodwinked.  He also mentioned Auedeze and HE, but said you can't go wrong w/ the RS1 particularly considering the challenges of amplification with Audeze.
  
 We listened to one track he had on Sonos with my system and a Jolida DAC-a tube DAC-noticeable improvement, then my speakers with the Jolida DAC and a Jolida amp (about $1500) and it sounded very good. And, then naturally, he brought out bigger guns and threw my $700 speakers on $5-10 K worth of electronics. Crap! I was blown away how my modest speakers could sound.
  
 I thought it sounded really good w/ a Steely Dan track we used as a comparison from the Aja album.
  
 Anyway, just like the CAF-where I was stunned how great my RS1i sounded with higher end DAC/Amps ..... the same w/ my speakers. Speakers for the ears or the room-same deal.
  
 I had been so focused on speakers-his big message to me was start with as really nice tube amp, then throw in the DAC and worry about the speakers further down the road. Of course that's jumping from about a sub 2 K system to about $6-8....whew.....glad I'm saving my pennies
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Regardless, I'm taking my sweet time....I'm looking for endgame.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Markm1:
 Sounds like you had quite an enjoyable experience. Auditioning is always an ear-opening adventure! Your instincts are right on. My own priorities when searching for hi-end gear were the following components in that order -- consistent with your dealer whom you had visited.
  
*Sources:* CD, digital, and record players. The system's only as good as these. 
*DAC:* Converts digital signals from the sources to music (analog). Pivotal. 
*Preamplifier: *Processes analog signals from the sources. Critical!
*Speakers:* The final link. Transparency and _musicality_. 
  
 In the end, I see  it as a long-term investment for a lifetime of musical enjoyment.


----------



## bassboysam

Personally whether it's hifi or bass amplification I start from the speakers and work my way back. I've found that the speakers make the biggest difference in tone. Find something you like and then tweak with the rest of the chain.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Amos hunt alligators for a living....he just knock em in the head with a stump......lol
> 
> Listened to this a lot as a kid


 

 he could eat his weight in groceries when he was a kid too


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> Kind of a follow up to my recent Capital Audiofest posts.  I'm saving and planning on plunking down some cash to upgrade my stereo-2 channel speaker system.
> 
> I've  been auditioning systems but haven't really thought about tubes until this week. After the CAF (Capital Audio Festival) I decided to visit a couple of the venders. A couple of the young dudes I hang w/ at some of the local headfi meets here are big fans of Deja Vu a kind of high end place in McLean Virginia that has a lot of tube amplifiers, DACs, etc. They turned me onto an interesting local MD audio company-Jolida which makes a pretty darn sweet DAC for only $500.
> 
> ...


 
 i was a "hi-fi" guy for the late 80's-90's. and spent many, many hours in  the local high end shops in georgia, mostly atlanta of course.
 finding a good dealers is very, very important in system building.
 i never owned any jolida products, but i'm very familiar with them, very good performance at a reasonable price .
 have fun putting your system together !


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> he could eat his weight in groceries when he was a kid too


 

 Love that song!  But I grew up with the version done by the Sensational Alex Harvey Band  (Vambo rools!)


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Love that song!  But I grew up with the version done by the Sensational Alex Harvey Band  (Vambo rools!)


 
 i loved jerry reed, and not until a few years ago, realize how good he was as just a guitar player,
 one of the best pickers around at the time


----------



## Theogenes

bassboysam said:


> Company Band i don't like. Bakerton Group is awesome though (i have a soft spot for instrumental rock bands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Company Band isn't as good as Bakerton Group, no doubt about it. And I am intensely jealous of the fact that you saw that... I've never seen Clutch live in my life. A buddy of mine my freshman year in college (the only other person I'd met at that point who had heard about Clutch) got to see them on one tour where they did the show on this boat-- you'd load up (in Maryland I think), float out into the water a couple miles, and Clutch would blow your brains out with badass rock 'n roll for a bit, before dragging you back onto land. Man... Now that would be a show to watch!! 
  


markm1 said:


> +1-Last year's Earth Rocker is also pretty awesome.


 
  
 Yep. Pretty darn good. Love the retro-futuristic Indian on the cover too. No idea what it means, I just like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


bassboysam said:


> Personally whether it's hifi or bass amplification I start from the speakers and work my way back. I've found that the speakers make the biggest difference in tone. Find something you like and then tweak with the rest of the chain.


 
  
 Agreed. Transducers seem to make the biggest difference in what you hear IMO, although source and amplification are obviously very important as well. 
  
@CanadianMaestro: is that Asa Carrera on your avatar, you risqué dog you?


----------



## bassboysam

Clutch live is quite the experience. Although the shows have lost a bit of the raw energy but that's to be expected. They are getting older. I've seen them 8-10 times since 2002.


----------



## Theogenes

bassboysam said:


> Clutch live is quite the experience. Although the shows have lost a bit of the raw energy but that's to be expected. They are getting older. I've seen them 8-10 times since 2002.


 
  
 Lucky you! I'm guessing you're in the VA/DC/MD area... We Tennesseans aren't quite so lucky


----------



## bassboysam

theogenes said:


> Lucky you! I'm guessing you're in the VA/DC/MD area... We Tennesseans aren't quite so lucky




Nope I'm in Canada. Had to drive several hours to Montreal, Toronto, Syracuse or Burlington to catch them. Although that Bakerton/Clutch show was right here in Ottawa. The only time they ever came here.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

> Agreed. Transducers seem to make the biggest difference in what you hear IMO, although source and amplification are obviously very important as well.
> 
> @CanadianMaestro: is that Asa Carrera on your avatar, you risqué dog you?


 
  
 Makes sense to me -- you need speakers first to hear all your music, to decide what amps/sources to buy. So, get the spkrs first.
  
 Asia C. that's right, perfect bone structure too. Lousy actress, great photogenics.


----------



## swspiers

bassboysam said:


> Personally whether it's hifi or bass amplification I start from the speakers and work my way back. I've found that the speakers make the biggest difference in tone. Find something you like and then tweak with the rest of the chain.


 
 Good timing for this discussion, and I totally agree.
  
 In fact, right now I am discovering how crazy good the HP out is on my Marantz SR-7002 receiver.  It's kinda making my Burson sound like wasted money at the moment.


----------



## Theogenes

bassboysam said:


> Nope I'm in Canada. Had to drive several hours to Montreal, Toronto, Syracuse or Burlington to catch them. Although that Bakerton/Clutch show was right here in Ottawa. The only time they ever came here.


 
  
 Ah, so you're just less lazy than I am-- that makes sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Need to look and see if they're coming anywhere near me anytime soon... Need to see those guys at some point so I don't miss out and wait until they hang up the hat or something. 
  


canadianmaestro said:


> Makes sense to me -- you need speakers first to hear all your music, to decide what amps/sources to buy. So, get the spkrs first.
> 
> Asia C. that's right, perfect bone structure too. Lousy actress, great photogenics.


 
  
 Ha! You know, I read somewhere she was a member of MENSA... Dunno if that's true or not, but it means she missed out on making a _lot_ of smart kids otherwise .


----------



## JoeDoe

Lord knows the Grados love some Winwood!


----------



## CanadianMaestro

[quote name="Theogenes" url="/t/


Ha! You know, I read somewhere she was a member of MENSA... Dunno if that's true or not, but it means she missed out on making a _lot_ of smart kids otherwise . 
[/quote]

Intelligence ain't all genetic.


----------



## Theogenes

canadianmaestro said:


> Intelligence ain't all genetic.


 
  
 Very true. But pointing that out wouldn't have allowed me to make a smart@ss comment about her reproductive value, and lord knows I never miss an opportunity to be a smart@ss .


----------



## CanadianMaestro

theogenes said:


> Very true. But pointing that out wouldn't have allowed me to make a smart@ss comment about her reproductive value, and lord knows I never miss an opportunity to be a smart@ss .


 

 This is true. Smart@ssness is probably genetic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Who's that in your avatar -- Your kid?
 We make a good team....like Laurel & Hardy.....


----------



## CanadianMaestro

On Deck Tonight to lead into the work week tomorrow....an all-female vocal bonanza on my PS500 and HD650, out of WA6:
  
 And to all...a good night.


----------



## stacker45

Too lazy to do the fancy art work thing, but, on deck tonight, Loreenna McKennitt, Elemental CD 37 minutes of pure musical bliss. The PS1000. the LD 1+, and my trusty Yamaha DVD-S2700 will play quarter back for this one. Well!  off I go.


----------



## music101

This thread is a gold mine for great music recommendations.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

music101 said:


> This thread is a gold mine for great music recommendations.


 

 Glad somebody likes it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Will post some more later this week.
  
 In the end, it's all about the music.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

stacker45 said:


> Too lazy to do the fancy art work thing, but, on deck tonight, Loreenna McKennitt, Elemental CD 37 minutes of pure musical bliss. The PS1000. the LD 1+, and my trusty Yamaha DVD-S2700 will play quarter back for this one. Well!  off I go.


 

 thanks, stacker. will check this out. female vocals are my thing for late nights.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

stacker45 said:


> Loreenna McKennitt, Elemental CD 37 minutes of pure musical bliss.


 
 Wow. She sounds amazing. Will have to buy some of her CDs and some iTunes single tracks for harder-to-find CDs from her that cost $$$ as CDs.
 The acoustics are damn detailed on her music.
 Thanks!


----------



## Theogenes

canadianmaestro said:


> This is true. Smart@ssness is probably genetic. :devil_face:
> 
> Who's that in your avatar -- Your kid?
> We make a good team....like Laurel & Hardy.....




I think mine was a combination of genetics and a karmic debt my patents compiled in their youth being paid back via acerbic offspring. Karma truly is a b!tc#, it seems. (Which is why I keep dodging having kids). 

Nah, no idea who the kid in the pic is. A buddy of mine sent me that years ago, and since that kid looks like he flat-out knows how to friggin' rock, I thought he'd be an appropriate avatar for me . 

BTW, Melody Gardot's voice can have as many of my babies as it wants. Pure soul-stirring hotness.


----------



## LCfiner

canadianmaestro said:


> Wow. She sounds amazing. Will have to buy some of her CDs and some iTunes single tracks for harder-to-find CDs from her that cost $$$ as CDs.
> The acoustics are damn detailed on her music.
> Thanks!


 
  
 Loreena McKennitt has been one of my favorites for a while. if you've already listened to samples of her later stuff, then you know that her later CDs really get away from the Irish songs from Elemental and move to more Mediterranean influences. I love it but it's a big shift from Elemental. I particularly like her Live in Paris and Toronto CD release from 94.
  
 And, for my money, her music sounds best on the GS1000 and PS1000 Grados. her music is full of overlapping, layered percussion and rhythms. Big soundstage helps identify all the supporting acoustic work and provides the appropriate sense of scale. But the SR and RS Grados will highlight her voice to a greater degree, as you might expect..


----------



## Claritas

theogenes said:


> Nah, no idea who the kid in the pic is. A buddy of mine sent me that years ago, and since that kid looks like he flat-out knows how to friggin' rock, I thought he'd be an appropriate avatar for me .




Well, I'm not going to believe you because it's my favorite avatar--and very apt for you indeed. I even showed it to my girl and she was touched by how taken I was with the little fella's spirit. She said I was speaking about him as if he were my own. So I'm going to keep on believing . . .


----------



## jaywillin

on the female vocalists topic, i've never had many ladies that i was a huge fan of , i was kinda in the chicks can't sing rock and roll camp, which isn't true i know
 janis, aretha, tina turner, come to mind as ones i do like. but the first time i heard susan, i was an instant fan, such soul, power, emotion, and range.
 i've said it before, as the allman brothers wind down, and derek is able to fully concentrate on the TTB, i think they are going to be a huge force . and susan's voice is as impressive to me
 as derek's playing. the whole group is just outfreakingstanding ! they almost got a "big band" type thing going to me
  

  
 step aside warren and let the lady sing !


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Listening to this at the office through the SR-125i's (L-cush), just discovered "The Dining Rooms". This is some pretty good stuff


----------



## markm1

lcfiner said:


> Loreena McKennitt has been one of my favorites for a while. if you've already listened to samples of her later stuff, then you know that her later CDs really get away from the Irish songs from Elemental and move to more Mediterranean influences. I love it but it's a big shift from Elemental. I particularly like her Live in Paris and Toronto CD release from 94.
> 
> And, for my money, her music sounds best on the GS1000 and PS1000 Grados. her music is full of overlapping, layered percussion and rhythms. Big soundstage helps identify all the supporting acoustic work and provides the appropriate sense of scale. But the SR and RS Grados will highlight her voice to a greater degree, as you might expect..


 

 I dig her, too. My Mom was into new age and Irish music...although I think she kind of transcends the genre. I like the Book of Secrets as well.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

stacker45 said:


> Too lazy to do the fancy art work thing, but, on deck tonight, Loreenna McKennitt, Elemental CD 37 minutes of pure musical bliss. The PS1000. the LD 1+, and my trusty Yamaha DVD-S2700 will play quarter back for this one. Well!  off I go.


 

 Just bought Elemental CD from Amazon.ca ! Thx for the rec. Great sounding acoustic music and divine vocals!
 I could have saved $5 from iTunes, but I always prefer the CD, as I can then rip it as FLAC to my BDP-1 player (and Apple Lossless to my iPod Classic). SQ is WAY better
 than mp4's from the web.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Hey, so I want your opinions on which Grado(s) is suited for classical music --
  
 a) symphonies and choral (large scale)
 b) chamber (small scale)
 c) opera
  
 I have been using the PS500 for a and b, GS1000i for a and c.
 Not sure if my RS1i would better these for a, b, and/or c.
  
 Any thoughts?


----------



## LCfiner

my 2 cents.
  
 PS1000 for all three. Possibly GS1000i (or e) but I once owned the GS1000 (non i) and found the high end just a little _too_ tipped up, making stuff like cymbals or violins a little too thin or papery compared to the PS1000. GS1000i might have improved that. not sure. it really depended on how those instruments were recorded on the track. If they were in the background, the GS1000 handled them OK. if they were more prominent in the mix, the GS1000 didn’t really work well with them.
  
 But! the RS1i was also well suited for my tastes for b). I recently enjoyed a lot of small scale violin and cello concertos on the RS1i. Not sure if it would be _better_ than a PS500. just different. It’ll be brighter and with a slightly smaller soundstage. you may prefer it, you may not.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

canadianmaestro said:


> Hey, so I want your opinions on which Grado(s) is suited for classical music --
> 
> a) symphonies and choral (large scale)
> b) chamber (small scale)
> ...


 
 It sounds as if you have both the PS500 and the RS1i.  I'd love  your comparisons of the two (which is more transparent?  which has stronger bass?), as I bought the PS500.  I then traded it away in a moment of foolishness (for the AKG-3003i, a top IEM that DELIGHTS me, so it wasn't TOO foolish), but then felt pangs of homesickness or loss for no longer having my PS500. So I bought an RS-1i, understanding that it, (more than the PS500) represented the "true Grado house sound.
  
 I love it... but I'd love your comparison.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## CanadianMaestro

lcfiner said:


> my 2 cents.
> 
> PS1000 for all three. Possibly GS1000i (or e) but I once owned the GS1000 (non i) and found the high end just a little _too_ tipped up, making stuff like cymbals or violins a little too thin or papery compared to the PS1000. GS1000i might have improved that. not sure. it really depended on how those instruments were recorded on the track. If they were in the background, the GS1000 handled them OK. if they were more prominent in the mix, the GS1000 didn’t really work well with them.
> 
> But! the RS1i was also well suited for my tastes for b). I recently enjoyed a lot of small scale violin and cello concertos on the RS1i. Not sure if it would be _better_ than a PS500. just different. It’ll be brighter and with a slightly smaller soundstage. you may prefer it, you may not.


 

 Yes, RS1i is a tad brighter, but not unpleasantly so. I find it does the wood resonances and decays very ably. Not too worried about soundstaging with chamber music like quartets/quintets.


----------



## bpcans

canadianmaestro said:


> Hey, so I want your opinions on which Grado(s) is suited for classical music --
> 
> a) symphonies and choral (large scale)
> b) chamber (small scale)
> ...


Maestro, I especially like my RS1i's for opera because of the way they accurately reproduce the timbre of the human voice with their prominent mid-range. The RS1's are also fantastic with chamber music because with better recordings it sounds like your sitting in the middle of the musicians. You would think that for large orchestral works the GS1K's would be the ticket, but when I listened to Mahlers 5th at the local "you can spend as much as a car here" audio store the GS1K's made the music sound a little distant, which I attribute to a less than stellar recording.


----------



## LCfiner

canadianmaestro said:


> *Yes, RS1i is a tad brighter, but not unpleasantly so.* I find it does the wood resonances and decays very ably. Not too worried about soundstaging with chamber music like quartets/quintets.


 

 agreed. And, hey, if you already have the GS1ki, PS500 and RS1 then you should be good to go for all three of those sub genres. Preference between PS500 and RS1 might change from one piece to another depending on the key instruments in play. sometimes you’ll want the heftier foundation of the PS500, sometimes you’ll want violins to jump at you like they will off the RS1.
  
 GS1k will always win out for the biggest sense of scale. So, unless you want to give that PS1k a shot , then I think you already have the best possible Grado options for classical. you covered your bases.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

ruthieandjohn said:


> It sounds as if you have both the PS500 and the RS1i.  I'd love  your comparisons of the two (which is more transparent?  which has stronger bass?), as I bought the PS500.  I then traded it away in a moment of foolishness (for the AKG-3003i, a top IEM that DELIGHTS me, so it wasn't TOO foolish), but then felt pangs of homesickness or loss for no longer having my PS500. So I bought an RS-1i, understanding that it, (more than the PS500) represented the "true Grado house sound.
> 
> I love it... but I'd love your comparison.
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
 I've listened to both. To make a long story really short --- I find myself reaching for the PS500 about 40% of the time with classical, and RS1i about 30%. Close. The PS500, imo, is less "specialized" -- it can do multiple "sub-genres" of classical music, whereas my RS1i (note I said "my" -- I am not being generic here, see below) seems voiced for mainly chamber music. I tried listening to Beethoven's symphs on RS1i, and just did not get swept away. I can't quite finger the "flaw", if it is one. Maybe the RS1i does too much integrating across the soundstage -- like a wide-angle lens, spotting a herd or forest, whereas the 500 is a microscope, allowing me to spot the third trumpet in the Seventh Symphony's third mvt. I'm a detail nut, but I can also appreciate the ability to maintain good grasp of the overall sonic landscape, and that is what the 500 can still do quite well. Not clinical at all, at least with MY 500.
  
 Also, the bass is better on my 500 than on my RS1i, with same tracks. Deeper and more controlled for a more satisfactory experience. Neither of them approaches the "live" quality of my LCD-2. And neither has the embracing warmth of my HD650. But with classical music, I think the highs are where the excitement lie, especially with strings and brass pieces like Haydn's Trumpet Concerto. My 500 is never harshly bright (I have 2 yrs on the 500, maybe it's "broken in"?), whereas I find that my RS1i (with only 4 months on it, about 500 hrs) can be too bright on some soprano and violin tracks. (LOL, my HD650 sometimes makes some of my violins tracks sound a bit like cellos!!).
  
 Now, the qualification. Based on reading many opinions, I'm convinced that no two Grados, even of the same model, are identical. Grado tunes and matches drivers by ear, not by electronic metering, I think. So it could very well be that your 500 may perform differently, under the same amp-ing etc. than mine.
  
 I hope this helps. I never was a "pro" reviewer, so finding the right terms/phrases always is a challenge for me.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

lcfiner said:


> agreed. And, hey, if you already have the GS1ki, PS500 and RS1 then you should be good to go for all three of those sub genres. Preference between PS500 and RS1 might change from one piece to another depending on the key instruments in play. sometimes you’ll want the heftier foundation of the PS500, sometimes you’ll want violins to jump at you like they will off the RS1.
> 
> GS1k will always win out for the biggest sense of scale. So, unless you want to give that PS1k a shot , then I think you already have the best possible Grado options for classical. you covered your bases.


 

 It is nice to have those three. But it is frustrating to have to switch cans -- can't anyone out there make us ONE headphone that does it all at a 9/10  on each genre? They can send a probe to Mars, but can't design a HP to do it all? Marketing conspiracy....


----------



## CanadianMaestro

bpcans said:


> Maestro, I especially like my RS1i's for opera because of the way they accurately reproduce the timbre of the human voice with their prominent mid-range. The RS1's are also fantastic with chamber music because with better recordings it sounds like your sitting in the middle of the musicians. You would think that for large orchestral works the GS1K's would be the ticket, but when I listened to Mahlers 5th at the local "you can spend as much as a car here" audio store the GS1K's made the music sound a little distant, which I attribute to a less than stellar recording.


 

 Thanks. Interesting. Not surprised GS1Ki sounded distant, as mids are recessed with a wider SS. Price one pays.
 RS1i: I'm probably listening to the wrong operas! I find my RS1i too bright for the sopranos I hear. I do Mozart mostly, who adored writing torturing arias for his sopranos! Magic Flute's infamous Queen of the Night aria, for example. Sounds great on PS500, and harsh on my RS1i. Likely 'cause the 500 has more bass that buffers the highs a bit? I shall go back to my RS1i and listen to some Verdi and Puccini  -- Italian operas are great for tenor and bass, and the soprano pieces aren't too showy like Mozart's.
  
 It's great to have different viewpoints here; no such thing as a "right" opinion, so feel free to let loose.


----------



## LCfiner

canadianmaestro said:


> It is nice to have those three. But it is frustrating to have to switch cans -- can't anyone out there make us ONE headphone that does it all at a 9/10  on each genre? They can send a probe to Mars, but can't design a HP to do it all? Marketing conspiracy....


 

 well, within the grado family, I’ll be a broken record (sorry) and say the PS1k has reduced any desire I personally have for switching cans. it hits the balance of lifelike vocals, good soundstage, and good mids (not overly recessed). I do believe it can handle a lot of genres very, very well.
  
 Not sure if you are looking at other options outside the Grado family. As you probably know, you got other options that are better at "doing it all" than the PS500, RS1, and GS1000.
  
 I wouldn’t put the LCD 2 and HD650 in that group, though. but I might put the LCD3 there (although, maybe the newer LCD2.2 has wider genre bandwidth than the older model I tried.). HD800 with the proper amp. HE-500, too. Very few things those cans don’t do right. HD800 might be too distant for rock but will be fantastic for the three cases you listed. HE-500, too.
  
 Or a modest Stax 2170 setup or a used Lambda Pro. 
  
 Anyway, you brought up the question in the context of Grados. From my experience, the PS1000 will handle those genres best with no real desire to switch around cans.
  
 But if you happen to be thinking about getting new cans in general for those genres (instead of wondering which of your existing ones to use), you may want to consider consolidating some of your sub 500 headphones and selling them to fund one purchase of a TOTL can that will “do it all” or, at least, “do most". And there’s no reason it _needs_ to be a Grado if your focus  is classical.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Good advice, LCFiner. Thanks.
  
 I am going to make do with the arsenal that I have, rather than "upgrade". It is like a square dance, ultimately.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Off to eat and listen.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Just learned that Robin Williams has died. Apparent suicide. Depression. I am heartbroken.
 Two geniuss gone within a year (Philip Seymour Hoffman the other). Unbelievable.
  
 Will be listening to Barber's Adagio for strings tonight. Mozart's Requiem too.


----------



## joseph69

I definitely agree that the PS1K's do all genres very well!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



30 minutes ago

    

 [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/2/2b/100x100px-LS-2bb91b09_boringavnewgaf.jpg[/img]
 
LCfiner




 
offline
 
1,050 Posts. Joined 5/2009
Location: Montreal, Canada
 




canadianmaestro said:


> It is nice to have those three. But it is frustrating to have to switch cans -- can't anyone out there make us ONE headphone that does it all at a 9/10  on each genre? They can send a probe to Mars, but can't design a HP to do it all? Marketing conspiracy....


 

*well, within the grado family, I’ll be a broken record (sorry) and say the PS1k has reduced any desire I personally have for switching cans. it hits the balance of lifelike vocals, good soundstage, and good mids (not overly recessed). I do believe it can handle a lot of genres very, very well.*
  
 Not sure if you are looking at other options outside the Grado family. As you probably know, you got other options that are better at "doing it all" than the PS500, RS1, and GS1000.
  
 I wouldn’t put the LCD 2 and HD650 in that group, though. but I might put the LCD3 there (although, maybe the newer LCD2.2 has wider genre bandwidth than the older model I tried.). HD800 with the proper amp. HE-500, too. Very few things those cans don’t do right. HD800 might be too distant for rock but will be fantastic for the three cases you listed. HE-500, too.
  
 Or a modest Stax 2170 setup or a used Lambda Pro. 
  
 Anyway, you brought up the question in the context of Grados. From my experience, the PS1000 will handle those genres best with no real desire to switch around cans.
  
 But if you happen to be thinking about getting new cans in general for those genres (instead of wondering which of your existing ones to use), you may want to consider consolidating some of your sub 500 headphones and selling them to fund one purchase of a TOTL can that will “do it all” or, at least, “do most". And there’s no reason it _needs_ to be a Grado if your focus  is classical.

Edited by LCfiner - Today at 7:54 pm


----------



## bbophead

As I've posted before, I compared the 325is and 500 for ten months back and forth, both with G-Cush because that's how I roll with sound stage, solo, chamber, opera, symphonic.  The deal breaker was the plumminess of the 500's mid-bass which was just a little too much on a big Steinway piano.  Too much mid bass below middle C.
  
 I've heard the GS1000 non-i and wasn't that tempted.  So, I'm a few years behind the model changes at Grado.


----------



## jaywillin

lcfiner said:


> my 2 cents.
> 
> PS1000 for all three. Possibly GS1000i (or e) but I once owned the GS1000 (non i) and found the high end just a little _too_ tipped up, making stuff like cymbals or violins a little too thin or papery compared to the PS1000. GS1000i might have improved that. not sure. it really depended on how those instruments were recorded on the track. If they were in the background, the GS1000 handled them OK. if they were more prominent in the mix, the GS1000 didn’t really work well with them.
> 
> But! the RS1i was also well suited for my tastes for b). I recently enjoyed a lot of small scale violin and cello concertos on the RS1i. Not sure if it would be _better_ than a PS500. just different. It’ll be brighter and with a slightly smaller soundstage. you may prefer it, you may not.


 

 i think the treble on the gs1000e is improved from both previous models


----------



## kvtaco17

Jay i concur... The treble is better on the GS1000e then the previous models.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

canadianmaestro said:


> Hey, so I want your opinions on which Grado(s) is suited for classical music --
> 
> a) symphonies and choral (large scale)
> b) chamber (small scale)
> ...




For me, it depends on the recording/mixing. If there is emphasis on the bass, then RS1i, if not, I use the PS500 for that extra "umph" in the lows.


----------



## Theogenes

claritas said:


> Well, I'm not going to believe you because it's my favorite avatar--and very apt for you indeed. I even showed it to my girl and she was touched by how taken I was with the little fella's spirit. She said I was speaking about him as if he were my own. So I'm going to keep on believing . . .


 
  
 Ha! Well thanks man! And who knows,  maybe it was Maculley Culkin right after he discovered the joys of Little Debbies.... and cocaine, one can only guess


----------



## ruthieandjohn

My current guilty pleasure is lying in bed at 1:30 am when I should be asleep, listening to the YouTube clips that folks here have posted as being especially flattering to Grados, with the Grado RS1i that folks here helped me choose!

I never got that excited about my Grado PS500s! I think they did more types of music well, but not the rock guitar and organ as excellently as the RS1is.


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> My current guilty pleasure is lying in bed at 1:30 am when I should be asleep, listening to the YouTube clips that folks here have posted as being especially flattering to Grados, with the Grado RS1i that folks here helped me choose!
> 
> I never got that excited about my Grado PS500s! I think they did more types of music well, but not the rock guitar and organ as excellently as the RS1is.


 
 Congrats on the Rs1i! So glad to hear you're digging them!


----------



## whirlwind

canadianmaestro said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > Too lazy to do the fancy art work thing, but, on deck tonight, Loreenna McKennitt, Elemental CD 37 minutes of pure musical bliss. The PS1000. the LD 1+, and my trusty Yamaha DVD-S2700 will play quarter back for this one. Well!  off I go.
> ...


 
 +1.....I always buy the cds and rip to flac, also.   It is a win, win.
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> My current guilty pleasure is lying in bed at 1:30 am when I should be asleep, listening to the YouTube clips that folks here have posted as being especially flattering to Grados, with the Grado RS1i that folks here helped me choose!
> 
> I never got that excited about my Grado PS500s! I think they did more types of music well, but not the rock guitar and organ as excellently as the RS1is.


 
 Congrats on getting the RS1i......The RS1i & electric guitar is oh, so tasty!


----------



## wormsdriver

Bob Seger - Against the Wind
 Great song, one of my all time favorite Album covers! Beautiful cover art, love it!

 CCR - I Put a Spell on YOU

  
 Rolling Stones - No Expectations

  
 Dire Straits - Follow me Home <3


----------



## Justin_Time

Question on Ear-0ads for Grado GS1000

After bit of experimentation, I convinced my self that the big BOWLS are the best ear-pads for the PS1000.

Could anyone share his/her experience and preference on the most appropriate ear-pads for the GS1000?

There are four possible ear-pads to try: the big bowls, the small bowls, the socks and the original thin ear-pads for the HP2 (available from TTVJ).

Thanks!


----------



## LCfiner

big bowls on GS1000. no question.
  
 bass gets way too thick and muddy with L cush, imo.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Big bowls, G-bowls. L-bowls lose soundstage width and makes the lows too wild.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

ruthieandjohn said:


> My current guilty pleasure is lying in bed at 1:30 am when I should be asleep, listening to the YouTube clips that folks here have posted as being especially flattering to Grados, with the Grado RS1i that folks here helped me choose!
> 
> I never got that excited about my Grado PS500s! I think they did more types of music well, but not the rock guitar and organ as excellently as the RS1is.


 

 RS1i is a keeper for me! Very lucky to have them along with the 500. Near-perfect to cover all the bases, I think.
 Enjoy them, will only get better over time.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I felt priviileged to have two RS-1is to compare and choose from. One, the unit that was on display and available for folks to try out, had a brighter tone, was more transparent, and even felt lighter to wear. Its wood was lighter, too. The second one, with a serial number that was 680 units higher, was straight out of the box, had darker wood and darker tone. 

The dfferences in sound were greater than I would expect the differences between an RS-1 and RS1i, or RS-1i and RS-1e, would be. I don't know how much of that was due to burn-in of the demo unit being used, and how much was manufacturing variation, and both were great... it was just a matter of personal taste. (Wonder if burn-in tends to make headphones darker or brighter??)

Comparing and choosing from multiple units is something you cannot do on line and usually cannot even do in a store, as they often only have one (or don't want to open more than one). So I was lucky.


----------



## markm1

Enjoying *Mars Volta's *first album-De Loused in the Comaorium-for the uninitiated-this is a spellbinding prog outfit......somewhat experimental and occasionally wadenrs into metal territories-in a sort of post punk zeppelin meets Rush way and had a child with any 70's prog psychedelic band of your choice. For people who like to fly their weird freak flag like me.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

markm1:
  
 We are very pleased with your musical choice. Freaked out --
  

  
 off to work


----------



## Justin_Time

lcfiner said:


> big bowls on GS1000. no question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Thanks!

I arrived at the same conclusion.


----------



## Justin_Time

canadianmaestro said:


> Big bowls, G-bowls. L-bowls lose soundstage width and makes the lows too wild.



 


Thanks!!!


----------



## stacker45

I realise that I'm a bit late to answer your question CanadianMaestro, but I read the responses that you got so far, and I share LC,s opinion 100%. 
  
 I see Grados as follows, the whole SR and RS series, all of wich are better suited for small scale recordings, the GS1000i, and PS1000, wich are my go to headphones for everything that's large scale, and the PS500, wich, with their strong bass bias, and slight treble roll off, have, what I consider to be, the most unGrado like sound.
  
 I have owned the PS500 for about 2 weeks before switching to the PS1000. I understand that coming from me, this might surprise some of you, but I've held my peace long enough, Professionnal Series, the PS500?, more like Piece of Sh&t!!!, John Grado must've been on something good when he came up with these. I'm sorry if I'm stepping on some toes here,
 but I simply can't take all the praising that SOME people have been giving them. In mi opinion the PS500 have more in common with Beats by DrDre's sound signature, I can't even say signature, it's more like a mark, a bit like a dog who pees on your leg to say that you're his, or in this case, that you've been had, I should say. I already feel better now that I don't have to keep up this Mr nice guy charade anymore regarding the PS500.
  
 On a more positive note, I'd like to say to all the PS500 owners, including Focker, whom all the time I was writing the above comments, could hear sharpening his pencil, probably less to write a responce, and more to stab me with it, to disregard the above comments about his beloved (and rightly so) PS500. The force is strong with this one, the PS500 have a strong following. They are indeed a different flavor of Grado, but isn't variety, the spice of life?.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

stacker45 said:


> I realise that I'm a bit late to answer your question CanadianMaestro, but I read the responses that you got so far, and I share LC,s opinion 100%.
> 
> I see Grados as follows, the whole SR and RS series, all of wich are better suited for small scale recordings, the GS1000i, and PS1000, wich are my go to headphones for everything that's large scale, and the PS500, wich, with their strong bass bias, and slight treble roll off, have, what I consider to be, the most unGrado like sound.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hey stacker, no worries, we all have our preferences. My 500 sounds divine. And no two Grados are the same, as I've stated before.  Had my 500 for 2 yrs now, and it has really blossomed with my system. No lip service or mr nice guy. I call it as I hear it.
  
 Life's boring if everyone agreed on everything. Here's to the music -- 'cause in the end, that's what really matters!  Keep punchin' man.


----------



## markm1

stacker45 said:


> I realise that I'm a bit late to answer your question CanadianMaestro, but I read the responses that you got so far, and I share LC,s opinion 100%.
> 
> I see Grados as follows, the whole SR and RS series, all of wich are better suited for small scale recordings, the GS1000i, and PS1000, wich are my go to headphones for everything that's large scale, and the PS500, wich, with their strong bass bias, and slight treble roll off, have, what I consider to be, the most unGrado like sound.
> 
> ...


 

 So, I guess you don't like the PS500?


----------



## CanadianMaestro




----------



## LCfiner

stacker45 said:


> I realise that I'm a bit late to answer your question CanadianMaestro, but I read the responses that you got so far, and I share LC,s opinion 100%.
> 
> I see Grados as follows, the whole SR and RS series, all of wich are better suited for small scale recordings, the GS1000i, and PS1000, wich are my go to headphones for everything that's large scale, and the PS500, wich, with their strong bass bias, and slight treble roll off, have, what I consider to be, the most unGrado like sound.
> 
> ...


 
  
 ha ha, wow. so the truth comes out 
  
 I definitely don't dislike the PS500 the way stacker does but I do believe the difference between the PS500 an PS1000 is actually very large. PS500 and RS1 are similar in technical merits (soundstage, detail retrieval, clarity and naturalness of vocals) but both are several steps behind the PS1000 in these areas.
  
 Aside from that there's the more subjective issues of frequency balance (PS500 is quite dark and "chesty" with female vocals. PS1000 can sound tizzy unless reined in with the right amp) that could override technical merits if one really prefers one presentation over another.
  
 But no Grado I've heard has the ability to disappear and make me think that I'm in a room with someone singing or playing something live the way the PS1000 can. In addition to the PS1k, I've had a similar type of clarity and lack of grain and veil from the HD800, LCD3, HE-500, Stax 007... and that's it.
  
 Although I'm hearing good things about the GS1000*e* being more natural so that one might be added to the list. I gotta try one of those out one day


----------



## ThickGlasses

Okay, so I'm going to ask for some help here. My problem is, my SR225i's cord and plug are too heavy for my PC's 1/8th jack.

 The sound always cuts out and it sucks not being able to use my beloveds with my new PC. Help?


----------



## CH23

thickglasses said:


> Okay, so I'm going to ask for some help here. My problem is, my SR225i's cord and plug are too heavy for my PC's 1/8th jack.
> 
> 
> The sound always cuts out and it sucks not being able to use my beloveds with my new PC. Help?




I think the problem is in the 1/8th to 1/4th adaptor. You could try one from Grado.


----------



## joseph69

+1 on the Grado adapter.
 I've wasted my time/money on any other adapter, plus the Grado is a pigtail so it flexes and gives some play between the connection from the output on PC and the headphones.


----------



## ThickGlasses

I guess I'll go purchase one then.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

or build one to your own custom length....


----------



## huckfinn

Hi,
 Does any of you know if there is any difference in SQ between the older (say a couple of years ago) 225i and the newer one with the reddish/pinkish or whatever orangy coloured back of driver?
 I'm asking because here in Europe the 225i currently sold has this kind of colour.
  
 I noticed by reading this thread a few days ago someone posting a photo of the 225e (not yet available here) which has both the back of the driver and the "inside" ring under the pads an orangish colour....
  
 Thanks to all!


----------



## CanadianMaestro

huckfinn said:


> Hi,
> Does any of you know if there is any difference in SQ between the older (say a couple of years ago) 225i and the newer one with the reddish/pinkish or whatever orangy coloured back of driver?
> I'm asking because here in Europe the 225i currently sold has this kind of colour.
> 
> ...


 

 Hi
  
 If the drivers are red/orange, then they are the "e" series. SQ differs depending on who is listening and on the associated gear.
 YMMV.
  
 Cheers


----------



## Claritas

huckfinn said:


> Does any of you know if there is any difference in SQ between the older (say a couple of years ago) 225i and the newer one with the reddish/pinkish or whatever orangy coloured back of driver? I'm asking because here in Europe the 225i currently sold has this kind of colour.
> 
> I noticed by reading this thread a few days ago someone posting a photo of the 225e (not yet available here) which has both the back of the driver and the "inside" ring under the pads an orangish colour....




Those are RedEyes (red e drivers in i cups), so they sound just like e's. Someone wrote a review comparing them. Best luck!


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Claritas:
  
 hmmm....are the cups in the "full" e-series different than i-series cups? I didn't think they were bigger/smaller.
  
 nice comparison on the 225e/225i btw. you just saved me some time. will keep my old 225i ! I hate having to turn down the volume on any HP.


----------



## Claritas

canadianmaestro said:


> Claritas:
> 
> hmmm....are the cups in the "full" e-series different than i-series cups? I didn't think they were bigger/smaller.
> 
> nice comparison on the 225e/225i btw. you just saved me some time. will keep my old 225i ! I hate having to turn down the volume on any HP.




Glad you liked it. No, only the badge is different.


----------



## LCfiner

canadianmaestro said:


> Sigh...it's so hot here, 31C and rising outside...more hot air this week....
> 
> I will pit my 2-yr old balanced PS500 with balanced BHA-1 amp and bal BDA-1 DAC output against any PS1000 (or better, against Stacker's 2-wk old PS500) anytime.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I just meant Stacker’s confession being _his_ “truth”. i didn’t mean to imply that I also think the ps500 is awful - I don’t   
  
 And I think you know that by “disappear” I meant the _sound_, not the physical thing on top my head. 
  
 anyway, I find the PS1000 very comfortable with one modification  - replace the headband with a better padded turbulent labs pad or add an extra cushion below the headband. then the force on the top of the head goes away. The sides were never a problem since the pads are so comfy and it’s trivial to bend the steel band like any other grado to reduce clamping force. 
  
 With the strain on the top of the head now gone (and that would only show up if listening for over 2 hours) I find the PS1000 much more comfortable than any L cush Grado. The GS1000 are lighter so they don’t need the extra headband cushioning but the PS1000, with this cushion, now equals the GS1000 for comfort, imo.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

No worries, LC, I like pulling chain....besides, the GS1Ki are fabulously light and transparent.
  
 Keep thinkin and rocking.


----------



## huckfinn

canadianmaestro said:


> Hi
> 
> If the drivers are red/orange, then they are the "e" series. SQ differs depending on who is listening and on the associated gear.
> YMMV.
> ...


 
 Thanks Maestro and Claritas for the info!
 ...well...listening is me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and, concerning gear, it is flacs+audirvana+macbook or rockboxed ipod 5th gen.
 Thing is....I cannot hear any difference between the two.....where is it and what is it about?
  
 Also, Maestro, you say "nice comparison on the 225e/225i btw. you just saved me some time. will keep my old 225i !"
 what comparison are you referring to?
  
 Thanks again


----------



## CanadianMaestro

huckfinn,
 Claritas compared his 225i to his 225e on that link in OP's message to you. that's what I was referring to.
  
 cheers


----------



## CanadianMaestro

huckfinn said:


> Thing is....I cannot hear any difference between the two.....where is it and what is it about?
> a
> 
> Thanks again


 
 ahhh...that's the old dilemma ain't it?
  
 remember: Grado is in this to maximize sales. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 "Newer" ain't always better.


----------



## whirlwind

So....stacker....how do you really feel about the PS500  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Gawd....I love this thread!


----------



## markm1

I wonder if any of us have gotten to that place, where we can just kick back and enjoy the music and not think about the gear we have, the gear we want, the gear we wish sounded better or what we can do to make the gear we have sound better. I'm sure we all have those zen like moments where we just "let it all go".
  
 But, I know I'm not there yet 100$...
  
 Then, what would be the point of this website


----------



## swspiers

markm1 said:


> I wonder if any of us have gotten to that place, where we can just kick back and enjoy the music and not think about the gear we have, the gear we want, the gear we wish sounded better or what we can do to make the gear we have sound better. I'm sure we all have those zen like moments where we just "let it all go".
> 
> But, I know I'm not there yet 100$...
> 
> Then, what would be the point of this website


 
 I'm pretty much there with my speakers, and I think I'm almost there with headphones.  Right now, the HE-560's are sounding very, very good.  I actually prefere them (slightly) to the Alpha Dogs for serious listening.
  
 My 225i's are going nowhere.  Totally satisfied with these cans...


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> Jay i concur... The treble is better on the GS1000e then the previous models.


 

 and it wasn't "bad" on the previous models !


----------



## jaywillin

justin_time said:


> Question on Ear-0ads for Grado GS1000
> 
> After bit of experimentation, I convinced my self that the big BOWLS are the best ear-pads for the PS1000.
> 
> ...


 

 tried them all, once, G's all the way !!


----------



## bassboysam

Re: the PS500, I also got over them pretty quickly. I just realized that there are a lot of other headphones that do the big bass, subdued treble thing. Plus you don't have to put up with the comfort issues of Grados and you get more sub bass instead of all mid bass. The srh-1540s now occupy that spot in my line-up.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

If you want big bass, stay away from Grados -- all of them. That's not why i got into Grados. And that's not what Grados are tuned for.
  
 No comfort issue with my PS500.
  
 Get Beats instead....


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> I realise that I'm a bit late to answer your question CanadianMaestro, but I read the responses that you got so far, and I share LC,s opinion 100%.
> 
> I see Grados as follows, the whole SR and RS series, all of wich are better suited for small scale recordings, the GS1000i, and PS1000, wich are my go to headphones for everything that's large scale, and the PS500, wich, with their strong bass bias, and slight treble roll off, have, what I consider to be, the most unGrado like sound.
> 
> ...


 

 every now and then, i let loose from the balcony , which is freeing, but sometimes the peasants come after me with pitchforks ! lol,


----------



## jaywillin

for those of you into "hippie" music,  http://deepjams.net/,  right now, a whole ABB show
  
"The Best Blues, Rock, and Jambands"​ Streaming Live 24/7​


----------



## CanadianMaestro

jaywillin said:


> every now and then, i let loose from the balcony , which is freeing, but sometimes the peasants come after me with pitchforks ! lol,


 
  
 Our Governing Council (GC) approves of your post....


----------



## CanadianMaestro

jaywillin said:


> for those of you into "hippie" music,  http://deepjams.net/,  right now, a whole ABB show
> 
> "The Best Blues, Rock, and Jambands"​ Streaming Live 24/7​


 

 what's a "hippie"? (before my time....)


----------



## jaywillin

canadianmaestro said:


> what's a "hippie"? (before my time....)


 
 ahhh, i know who to go to when i need "the force"


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> for those of you into "hippie" music,  http://deepjams.net/,  right now, a whole ABB show
> 
> "The Best Blues, Rock, and Jambands"​ Streaming Live 24/7​


 
  
 Would love to listen to this....but have to clean up water in basement


----------



## markm1

swspiers said:


> I'm pretty much there with my speakers, and I think I'm almost there with headphones.  Right now, the HE-560's are sounding very, very good.  I actually prefere them (slightly) to the Alpha Dogs for serious listening.
> 
> My 225i's are going nowhere.  Totally satisfied with these cans...


 
 Sweet! I liked the 560's when I heard them at CAF. I need more time to compare w/ LCD-2. I felt the Audeze stuff might be more of a contrast to my Grados. But, they're both awesome.


----------



## joseph69

Just received the PS1K's…let the burn-in begin!
 Haven't gotten my 325is's back from Grado yet.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Just received the PS1K's…let the burn-in begin!
> Haven't gotten my 325is's back from Grado yet.


 
 love a little headphone percolating !!
 of course if it were me, i'd have them suckers on my head burning them in !


----------



## LCfiner

I am 100% for burning in on my head with music playing. If I even notice a difference after a couple weeks, hey, bonus...


----------



## bpcans

lcfiner said:


> I am 100% for burning in on my head with music playing. If I even notice a difference after a couple weeks, hey, bonus...


+100%


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> love a little headphone percolating !!
> of course if it were me, i'd have them suckers on my head burning them in !


 
 They'll be on my head in a little while, of course…its just a bit early for me right now.
 Besides, I'll be listening for 4-5hrs!


----------



## joseph69

lcfiner said:


> I am 100% for burning in on my head with music playing. If I even notice a difference after a couple weeks, hey, bonus...


 
 I am too.


----------



## joseph69

Funny, but I owned a new pair of PS1K's for about 2 weeks, then returned them and bought a 30 day return used pair, which I owned for about 8-10 weeks. Neither of those headphones sounded as good as the new pair I have now with about 4hrs burn-in??? Not dark sounding like the others, and they're[size=x-small] seems to be less of a mid-bass, the bass is also tighter and much more controlled for a pair with such little burn-in compared to the others[/size]…[size=x-small]even the 30 day returns (but I don't know how many hrs they had on them). The mid-range sounds more forward/clearer with better detail/[/size]separation right out of the box…I find this very, very strange. I think what I'm experiencing is the variations between the same model higher end Grados, being this is the 3rd pair I've heard. Oh, and I have no complaints at all! These actually sound more like the Grado house sound too me!


----------



## bassboysam

Not usually a fan of the female acoustic singer/songwriter thing but this is pretty badass.


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> Just received the PS1K's…let the burn-in begin!
> *Haven't gotten my 325is's back from Grado yet.*


 
 After about 3 weeks to the day, I got a call from Grado today, it appears my Sr80's have been fixed. I need to call them back tomorrow, since I missed this phone call (they left me a message).


----------



## stacker45

I have found what I think to be both an effective and inexpensive way of dealing with the PS1000 comfort issues regarding their thinly padded headband.
  
 I have found that a strip of velcro on a strategically place women Maxipad works great in this unusual application. And what's great about this is that it's ''tweakable'' meaning that a bit like swapping the ear pads, you can use a thiner one
  
 You're probably wondering about my girlfriend's reaction when she saw me wearing a feminine device on my head. To be honest she was grossed out, she said that it wouldn't have a problem with it, if I had used a clean one.
  
 Regarding my opinion of the Beats by D....sorry the PS500, starting now, I have decided to stop writing those tongue in cheek posts. I find that they're sometimes misunderstood. The threat of lawsuits from Head-Fi members who have rupture their spleen from execssive laughter, also motivated my decision to be dead serious from now on.. Now!, I understand that some...who am I kidding...MANY of you will miss my witty sense of humour, and I want to reassure you that I will continue to entertain you through P.M.
  
 I know that some of you ''saw'' through my post about the PS500. I have owned them for about 2 weeks, and I liked them, keep in mind that I didn't trade them in for my some SR60i, I bought a pair of PS1000, wich are not exactly chop liver. The PS500 are indeed special, they have a forgiving, tube like, warm glow to them. Also they are the only other Grados that combine mahogany and alloy cups, and at one third of the price of the price of the PS1000. 
  
 Well, I'm going back to listen to Patricia Barber, on my vintage combo HPA-2 and HP1000, Happy listening!.


----------



## wormsdriver

> I have found what I think to be both an effective and inexpensive way of dealing with the PS1000 comfort issues regarding their thinly padded headband.
> 
> I have found that a strip of velcro on a strategically place women Maxipad works great...


 
 BA HAHAHAHa. That's about as far as I got


----------



## whirlwind

lcfiner said:


> I am 100% for burning in on my head with music playing. If I even notice a difference after a couple weeks, hey, bonus...


 
 Me too.....love hearing the transformation


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> > I have found what I think to be both an effective and inexpensive way of dealing with the PS1000 comfort issues regarding their thinly padded headband.
> >
> > I have found that a strip of velcro on a strategically place women Maxipad works great...
> 
> ...


----------



## huckfinn

Can someone give me a link (possibly on ebay) for the smallest possible stereo adapter plug to use with my 225i plug (it has the 6.35mm one, not the 3.5mm) basically a 1/4" to a 1/6" inch adapter, so as to use it on the go with my portable DAP?
 Angled would be fine if smallish..
  
 Many thanks to all!


----------



## Claritas

huckfinn said:


> Can someone give me a link for the smallest possible stereo adapter plug to use with my 225i plug (it has the "larger" size one, not the 3.5mm) basically a 1/4" to a 1/6" inch, so as to use it on the go with my portable DAP?




Better to use the pigtail adapter it comes with because the little snap on kind will mess up your jack.


----------



## sinnottj

huckfinn said:


> Can someone give me a link (possibly on ebay) for the smallest possible stereo adapter plug to use with my 225i plug (it has the 6.35mm one, not the 3.5mm) basically a 1/4" to a 1/6" inch adapter, so as to use it on the go with my portable DAP?
> Angled would be fine if smallish..
> 
> Many thanks to all!


 
  
 Much better to use the Grado 1/4" to 1/8" adapter, as Claritas says.
  
 It will significantly reduce the strain on the headphone socket of your DAP.
  
 If you don't want to spend the money on the official Grado one (it's very well made and worth it in my opinion) you can get similar things cheaper on Amazon/eBay
  
 Edit to say: amazon.fr sell one called 'StoreONE Câble adaptateur pour casques Grado/Sennheiser' for 10.50 euro, which looks pretty good.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

> Originally Posted by *stacker45* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Now!, I understand that some...who am I kidding...MANY of you will miss my witty sense of humour, and I want to reassure you that I will continue to entertain you through P.M.
> 
> I know that some of you ''saw'' through my post about the PS500. I have owned them for about 2 weeks, and I liked them, keep in mind that I didn't trade them in for my some SR60i, I bought a pair of PS1000, wich are not exactly chop liver. The PS500 are indeed special, they have a forgiving, tube like, warm glow to them. Also they are the only other Grados that combine mahogany and alloy cups, and at one third of the price of the price of the PS1000.


 
 stacker, I am a bit disappointed with your turnabout. but I appreciate your fine spirit of manic energy and tongue-in-cheek posts. I like dissent...but if you like tubes, then maybe I was wrong....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 lawsuits? no way, man. defense lawyers would have a field day.
  
 keep laughin'


----------



## borrego

I was seriously considering the PS500 a month ago until I suddently realized I could get the same "bassy, warm mid, slightly roll off treble" sound in the same 40mm open back style for 1/6 of price in the form of Yamaha HPH-200. The Yamaha is even more comfortable. One can see it as a PS225.

For the similar amount of money and sound signature, the now discounted HE-500 beats the PS500 in every aspects.

I am still very interested to buy a SR325e or MS2e. I think these two will better represent the true Grado sound.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

markm1 said:


> Sweet! I liked the 560's when I heard them at CAF. I need more time to compare w/ LCD-2. I felt the Audeze stuff might be more of a contrast to my Grados. But, they're both awesome.


 

 Wow. The only thing I dont like about my LCD2.2 is its weight. SQ I love. If the 560 can match the 2.2 in SQ, I'm gonna have to audition it as a long-wear alternative for my 2.2. I would love to have a LIGHT hp that exactly matches/surpasses the 2.2's sublime SQ.  and costs under a grand.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

borrego said:


> I was seriously considering the PS500 a month ago until I suddently realized I could get the same "bassy, warm mid, slightly roll off treble" sound in the same 40mm open back style for 1/6 of price in the form of Yamaha HPH-200. The Yamaha is even more comfortable. One can see it as a PS225.
> 
> For the similar amount of money and sound signature, the now discounted HE-500 beats the PS500 in every aspects.
> 
> I am still very interested to buy a SR325e or MS2e. I think these two will better represent the true Grado sound.


 

 Hi
  
 IMHO PS500 is not bassy, not for "bassheads". Its bass is controlled and extends deeper than other Grados I have heard,  if the bass is there in the track.
  
 cheers,


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> After about 3 weeks to the day, I got a call from Grado today, it appears my Sr80's have been fixed. I need to call them back tomorrow, since I missed this phone call (they left me a message).


 
 Its been over the 2wk mark which they told me it would take, but I have no problem waiting, I just didn't think it would take that much time, especially because shipping to my location is only 1 day USPS. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## huckfinn

claritas said:


> Better to use the pigtail adapter it comes with because the little snap on kind will mess up your jack.


 
 Thanks but no pigtail adaptor as I bought it from someone off ebay and didn't know it wouldn't come with the 3.5mm plug....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 And thanks sinottj I've seen what you suggested to get...


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> I have found what I think to be both an effective and inexpensive way of dealing with the PS1000 comfort issues regarding their thinly padded headband.
> 
> *I have found that a strip of velcro on a strategically place women Maxipad works great in this unusual application. And what's great about this is that it's ''tweakable'' meaning that a bit like swapping the ear pads, you can use a thiner one*
> 
> ...


 
  
 1- hahahahaha !!!
 2- you weren't serious ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  , boy my spider sense ain't aworkin' lately


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Originally Posted by *stacker45* 


  
 I have found what I think to be both an effective and inexpensive way of dealing with the PS1000 comfort issues regarding their thinly padded headband.
  
*I have found that a strip of velcro on a strategically place women Maxipad works great in this unusual application. And what's great about this is that it's ''tweakable'' meaning that a bit like swapping the ear pads, you can use a thiner one*
  
*You're probably wondering about my girlfriend's reaction when she saw me wearing a feminine device on my head.*
  
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
  
 Hey, I am ALL for anything that will make Grados look sexier on my head.
  
 scratch, scratch... hey show me ya hands, cheetah...


----------



## jaywillin




----------



## stacker45

As some of you know I have Chron's desiese, and my medication was changed recently, and we're still trying to figure out the best combination, so that I can control the pain, without ''spacing out''. 
  
 I just reread my post from yesterday. and even though native tongue is French,the reason for the bad grammar in that post, is the result of a less than optimal dosage of meds. sometimes I'll switch from a subject to another in the blink of an eye, so the real reason why SCUBA divers throw themselves backward when exiting the boat, is simply because if they'd throw themselves forward, they'd fall right back in the boat,  blanking out, so please be indulgent.
  
 Since some of my posts may have contributed to the way that the PS500 are percieved, I just like to clarify my opinion of them. My reference to the Beats by DrDre was a gross exageration, the ONLY reason why I didn't keep my PS500 is because I listen to a lot of female vocal music. and on some of them, the women's voices took on a slight chestiness, that's it, And as you all know, your mileage may vary.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> As some of you know I have Chron's desiese, and my medication was changed recently, and we're still trying to figure out the best combination, so that I can control the pain, without ''spacing out''.
> 
> I just reread my post from yesterday. and even though native tongue is French,the reason for the bad grammar in that post, is the result of a less than optimal dosage of meds. *sometimes I'll switch from a subject to another in the blink of an eye, so the real reason why SCUBA divers throw themselves backward when exiting the boat, is simply because if they'd throw themselves forward, they'd fall right back in the boat*,  blanking out, so please be indulgent.
> 
> Since some of my posts may have contributed to the way that the PS500 are percieved, I just like to clarify my opinion of them. My reference to the Beats by DrDre was a gross exageration, the ONLY reason why I didn't keep my PS500 is because I listen to a lot of female vocal music. and on some of them, the women's voices took on a slight chestiness, that's it, And as you all know, your mileage may vary.


 
 You switched subjects again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 But I like the humor on that statement.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Stacker:
  
 I hope you make a full recovery eventually.
 Sorry for my ascerbic replies. Can sometimes get manic.


----------



## stacker45

Like I said, I blame it on the meds,
  
 I rarely talk about my HP1000, simply because I know that some people view them as the Holy Grail of Grado headphones, and also because they're extremely rare, although a pair was just sold on flea Bay a few days ago, they sold for over $1500, and were in fair condition at best. The lettering was almost half gone, and they didn't have their original cable, wich in the collectors market is never a good thing, even if it's of good quality.
  
 Anyway because of health issues, it had been a while since my HP1000 got some head time. and yesterday, as usual, about one hour befor I start listening, I fire up the amp, in this case, it was the HPA-2 amp with the PS-1 power supply, both of wich are even rarer than the matching headphones mine are the HP-2 version of the HP1000.
  
 That's when it occured to me, I already considered myself a lucky person, partly because a few years ago, I almost died twice in eleven days in the hospital, and thanks to the medical staff at L'Hôpital Maisonneuve Rosemont de Montréal, who saved my life on both occasions, I'm still here, trying my best to make you guys and gals laugh with my silly posts.
  
 I'm a also a car guy, I know, I'm switching the subject again, but this is not the meds speaking, trust me, I'm going somewhere with this. Now, to a car guy like me, the Barrett, Jackson collector cars auctions, represent pure automotive bliss. A while back Carrol Shelby (R.I.P), was there, selling is own AC Cobra Supersnake, the car sold for $5.200 000.
  
 I started wondering what this would equate to in the headphones "world", And I think that Shelby selling his Cobra, equates to Joseph Grado Selling his own HP1000 and HPA-1 or 2, Wich means that the next best thing would be to own these wonderful and  VERY scarce products, eve though they did not belong to Joe himself. Well, I am that lucky person, and I try my best to never forget it. because to most Grado fan, I am one lucky S.O.B.
  
 I still prefer my PS1000, but somehow is getting get smaller and smaller, I guess my tastes must be changing. But then chage is the spice of life. Well I got through my post without, "spacing out", I guess I have finally found the right dosage.


----------



## jaywillin

these guys could flat out play !!
  

  

  
 and the gs1000e serve these tunes well ! actually, more than just these ! lol


----------



## jaywillin

couldn't resist !


----------



## stacker45

Thanks CanadianMaestro.
  
 My tongue in cheak humour would've caught up with me eventually, I would have been burn before that if Focker, and Devourigone3 had been reading my posts, they know me pretty well, so they would have seen through me. I'm very big on respect, that's why I almost never visit the other brands threads not because I didn't want to, but because the minute they found out that I was a Grado fan, the tone changed, and sometimes the bitching started. And it's that lack of respect that prompted me to declare us Grado fans ''the dark side''.


----------



## jmullane

First post and a complete newbie so please bear with my stupid question. This thread seems a good place to get a Grado "problem" worked out.
  
 My journey began a few months back when I stumbled on the iGrado. I needed something for bike riding and I wanted to try something different. They ended up being the best I had owned for fit and comfort and the sound was intriguing and something that really caught my attention.
  
 I wanted to try a full size Grado and ended up getting the SR325e. I play music from my iMac into a Apogee Duet (I record as well) and plug into the headphone jack there. To be honest, the first few hours with the 325e were a little frightening. I'm not very good at describing audio sensations but the word "sharp" comes to mind. The high end was really in your face but the bass and mid were very well separated. After a few weeks I really started to enjoy them. It was fun rediscovering some of my music.
  
 So, thinking "more is better", I ordered the RS1e. I received them three days ago and have spent at least 8 hours with them on my head. Immediately I noticed a mellowing of the high end. It was still there but just not as piercing. I liked that. My problem is that I feel the upper low and mids seem to bleed together and I'm not getting the separation I so enjoyed with the 325e. I guess you could say they sound a bit muddy to me. 
  
 I'm looking to see if anyone else has had this experience. Do I need to burn them in more? Will they get "better"? Am I imagining things? Am I expecting too much?
  
 Thanks in advance.
  
 Jim


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> Like I said, I blame it on the meds,
> 
> I rarely talk about my HP1000, simply because I know that some people view them as the Holy Grail of Grado headphones, and also because they're extremely rare, although a pair was just sold on flea Bay a few days ago, they sold for over $1500, and were in fair condition at best. The lettering was almost half gone, and they didn't have their original cable, wich in the collectors market is never a good thing, even if it's of good quality.
> 
> ...


 
 stacker....you do own the holy grail of all Grados....you are very lucky to have those HP1000.......enjoy them and enjoy your music.
  


jaywillin said:


> couldn't resist !




 Now, we are talkin!


----------



## Theogenes

jmullane said:


> First post and a complete newbie so please bear with my stupid question. This thread seems a good place to get a Grado "problem" worked out.
> 
> My journey began a few months back when I stumbled on the iGrado. I needed something for bike riding and I wanted to try something different. They ended up being the best I had owned for fit and comfort and the sound was intriguing and something that really caught my attention.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hey Jim, welcome to the club!! And before somebody else beats me to it, the traditional greeting around here: "Welcome to Head-Fi! Sorry about your wallet." 
  
 I've never heard the e-series cans, nor any version of the 325, so this is based solely on reputation, but the 325 is known for having a particularly aggressive treble response. While the burn-in question is still debated pretty frequently, there seems to be a general consensus among Grado owners (not everyone, of course) that burn-in does, indeed, make a difference. I'm not sure if that will resolve the issues you're having with separation or not, but I would guess that it would at least help. 
  
 Another thought might be to start eyeing the GS1000e, as it's gotten probably the most universally positive reviews of any of the e-series headphones thus far, and the original GS1000 was particularly impressive from a separation and imaging perspective to begin with . 
  
 I'm sure someone with vastly more experience will chime in shortly, but hopefully this will help until then. Good luck, man!!


----------



## jimr101

I have heard Dazed and Confused so many times by Led Zepplin and so many others but this cut is with no doubt the REAL THING just like judging Grados. One could nitpick over the inperfections or coloring you could find in this recording all day long and you would be right. But the bottom line is simple. It's just the BEST there ever was or ever will be of this song just like the Grado sound is to my ears! Fresh ground coffee and Grados in the morning. Brews and tunes in the afternoon. Thanks again Jay for the music. I've been busy moving to the lake the tunes help.


----------



## wormsdriver

These are my favorite two cover songs the Chili Peppers have recorded, enjoy!


  
 and maybe a little FNM


----------



## CanadianMaestro

jimr101 said:


> I have heard Dazed and Confused so many times by Led Zepplin and so many others but this cut is with no doubt the REAL THING just like judging Grados. One could nitpick over the inperfections or coloring you could find in this recording all day long and you would be right. But the bottom line is simple. It's just the BEST there ever was or ever will be of this song just like the Grado sound is to my ears! Fresh ground coffee and Grados in the morning. Brews and tunes in the afternoon. Thanks again Jay for the music. I've been busy moving to the lake the tunes help.


 
  very nice, LZ does very well on Grados. RS1i especially. So, just a sneaky Q for you -- are the recent "remasters" of LZ's albums worth acquiring? I'm a skeptic with these -- especially after the Beatles remastering debacle.


----------



## stacker45

Thanks for the intro Teogenes, now, jmulanne, as Teo said, I do have A LOT of experience with Grados, so much experience,  that I recently had to buy a bigger house because my experience didn't fit in my old house anymore. It does however have it's advantages, like newb sending me discretionary amounts of money (check your P.M.), simply because they feel that my advice was THAT good.
  
 Seriously, I have had the opportunity to compare the RS1i with my first generation 2006 GS1000, OK!, this is a bit hard to explain, so bear with me here. With the RS1i, I noticed that there was a lack of ''air'' to the music, it was like there was a beam of light shining on every performers, the sound quality was very good, but it felt like the soundstage was clostrofobic, and when I switched to the GS1000 it was as if a flod light was switched on, and the music was ''breathing again''. I think that it's that lack of decay, that deprived the soundstage from the air that it needs to give us a idea of the size of the venue. In all honesty, the GS1000, especially the first gen GS1000 have what is arguably THE biggest soundstage of any Grados, so it didn't surprise me that the RS1 soundstage was considerably smaller.
  
 The RS1 are probably THE most loved among Grado headphones, so don't be surprise if some people don't share our opinion. Before I join the ''Dark Side'' (Grado), I used to own Sennheiser HD600, and my first encounter with Grado was back in 2004, with the RS1, and the first thing that struck me, was the amount of détails that I was hearing, détails that my HD600 just glossed over. I'm telling you this because, past experiences dictate our expectations, and reactions to new headphones.   
  
 I hope this cleared it up a bit for you.
  
 Oh!, and don't forget to check your P.M.


----------



## joseph69

jmullane said:


> First post and a complete newbie so please bear with my stupid question. This thread seems a good place to get a Grado "problem" worked out.
> 
> My journey began a few months back when I stumbled on the iGrado. I needed something for bike riding and I wanted to try something different. They ended up being the best I had owned for fit and comfort and the sound was intriguing and something that really caught my attention.
> 
> ...


 
 Welcome to Head-Fi
 Congratulations on the RS1e's!
 Don't draw any conclusions on them as of now…they need to bur-in/open up.
 I never heard the RS1e, but I do own the RS1i, and burn-in definitely opens them up!!!
 Just listen and enjoy them, and before you know it you will be amazed!!!


----------



## CanadianMaestro

stacker45 said:


> Thanks CanadianMaestro.
> 
> My tongue in cheak humour would've caught up with me eventually, I would have been burn before that if Focker, and Devourigone3 had been reading my posts, they know me pretty well, so they would have seen through me. I'm very big on respect, that's why I almost never visit the other brands threads not because I didn't want to, but because the minute they found out that I was a Grado fan, the tone changed, and sometimes the bitching started. And it's that lack of respect that prompted me to declare us Grado fans ''the dark side''.


 

 Cheers, Stacker. I love the Grado threads, because nobody takes themselves seriously here, and the MUSIC comes first, not arcane graphs and yapping about tiny anomalies on oscilloscope screens. And I aggree with you about some other threads of other brands. See my recent posts on the HE560 Impressions Thread and LOL. Those people need to get a life.
  
 Anyways, I'm gettin' manic...great day shaping up here at work.
  
*We are what we are because of what we listen to and what we remember.*


----------



## CanadianMaestro

joseph69 said:


> Welcome to Head-Fi
> Congratulations on the RS1e's!
> Don't draw any conclusions on them as of now…they need to bur-in/open up.
> I never heard the RS1e, but I do own the RS1i, and burn-in definitely opens them up!!!
> Just listen and enjoy them, and before you know it you will be amazed!!!


 

 Congrats on the RS1e. That's quite a jump up and tastefully done.
 Agree with j'69er -- let them breath the intoxicating auras of Orpheus' instruments (aka pre-digital music) and they will only get much more refined.
 enjoy, Jim.


----------



## markm1

canadianmaestro said:


> very nice, LZ does very well on Grados. RS1i especially. So, just a sneaky Q for you -- are the recent "remasters" of LZ's albums worth acquiring? I'm a skeptic with these -- especially after the Beatles remastering debacle.


 

 For my money the recent Beatles remasters are worth it as compared to the orginal CD masters sold in the U.S. I purchased The White Album, Sgt Peppers, Magical Mystery Tour and Abbey Road. I was able to A to B with my old copies from the 80's. The difference to my ears is the most noticeable improvement of any remaster I've heard. So, w/ the Beatles I think it's legit. FWIW, I also recently purchased Wings Over America remaster and I think it sounds quite good.
  
 Yes-there is a raging debate over Led Zeppelin. So many of us across generations has a strong emotional connection that this iconic band. To me a lover of heavy rock music, they are to me what the Beatles were to my parents. Probably the two most important rock bands for me....not saying in absolute terms.
  
 That said, I have purchased the newly remastered Led Zep I. This is a CD purchse BTW. I know a lot of people thought Mothership was too "loud". That may be. But, the new remaster of Zep 1 A to B comparison with the Led Zeppelin Remaster series that was remastered in 1990 is an improvement to my subject A-B listening. To my ears-it was clearly improved. Now, there are those with original vinyl that will say older vinyl is the way to go. But, I don't have a vinyl set up.
  
 Long story short-if you love LZ, I recommend the new LZ 1. I'm sure others may disagree. And, again this is relative to the 9o's remaster series which is probably the version most of the public own....that's an assumption on my part.


----------



## ThePianoMan

^ the Beatles remasters are nice just for the being in a coherent phase. Hearing Lennon and Mcartney run back and forth between microphones just messes with your head (makes me want to reach for the mono button!)


----------



## LCfiner

edit. nvm. not worth it


----------



## stacker45

I only own the red and the blue albums, both are used vinyls that are in great condition.


----------



## ferday

markm1 said:


> Long story short-if you love LZ, I recommend the new LZ 1. I'm sure others may disagree. And, again this is relative to the 9o's remaster series which is probably the version most of the public own....that's an assumption on my part.


 
  
 i agree with this.  i have the 90's series and the new remaster was a big improvement to me.   i have the original vinyl as well but my one attempt at a needle drop didn't go that well, and i don't listen to vinyl so i can't say i remember how it sounds.  i'm turntable-less now so i can't redo the drop (nor do i really care, i like the new version plenty!)


----------



## jmullane

Thanks Theogenes / Stacker45 / Joseph69 for the quick responses. I so much want to love the RS1e's. They are simply beautiful to look at and the I can't believe how light they feel on my head. I'll continue to listen and report back how I'm doing. Hmmmm GS1000e?
  
 Jim


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Just in case anyone is interested:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/729255/ic-grado-hp-1


----------



## jaywillin

jmullane said:


> Thanks Theogenes / Stacker45 / Joseph69 for the quick responses. I so much want to love the RS1e's. They are simply beautiful to look at and the I can't believe how light they feel on my head. I'll continue to listen and report back how I'm doing. Hmmmm GS1000e?
> 
> Jim


 
 welcome jim !
 my $.02 is the same pretty much as what's already been said.
 i had the rs1i and found it to be one of the best headphones for separation and texture.
 i bought my rs1i used, it was already broken in. (i haven't had the e)
 i currently have the gs1000e, and previously owned the original model, and the gs1000i
 the gs1000e is improved over both models.
 as for the gs/rs comparison , both awesome, the gs has "lager scale" to me, more bass, but not overpowering.
 very balanced to me, tight , tuneful ,incredible detail. just an all around great headphone, while still having the grado sound


----------



## bpcans

loving[max]sound said:


> Just in case anyone is interested:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/729255/ic-grado-hp-1


Those hp's are freaking gorgeous. The workmanship is outstanding. Has anyone heard these and are there any similar sounding Grado hp's made today?


----------



## jaywillin

y'all know me, i'll let my freak flag fly !!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bpcans said:


> Those hp's are freaking gorgeous. The workmanship is outstanding. Has anyone heard these and are there any similar sounding Grado hp's made today?


 
  
 They look like they would sound incredible, but where is the chamber, or soundstage? I fear they would sound like the PS500 but with slim cushions on them :S. Speaking of PS500, I can not wait to get home to listen to this through them:


----------



## swspiers

wormsdriver said:


> These are my favorite two cover songs the Chili Peppers have recorded, enjoy!
> 
> 
> and maybe a little FNM




 Massive props for the FNM!


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Massive props for the FNM!


 
 yesterday, driving with the windows down, nice weather, and "epic" came on
  

  
 i can remember first hearing it back in the day , and thinking, "this is kinda cool"


----------



## ferday

jaywillin said:


> yesterday, driving with the windows down, nice weather, and "epic" came on
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Love him or hate him, mike Patton is one of the greatest musical contributors of his time. Amazing vocalist too!


----------



## jimr101

The magic of the human performance is what we all love and adore. JOE WALSH! Thank you Grado for bringing it to us!


----------



## jimr101

What I love about this thread is that the sound is what we love! The equipment is the vehicle that gets us there in that order. And yes! The Pionners and Marrants hifis of the 70's helped just as all the wonderful technological advances. But it's still the music and this thread is on it.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

HELP!!!  I am in need of a Grado Intervention Action! 
 
I find that since I got my Grado RS-1is a week ago today, they are essentially the ONLY headphones I listen to.  Except for using my Shure SE535s during some outdoor yard work and my Sennheiser HD 800s a bit just because, I have not been listening to any others of my 31 headphones & IEMs except these Grados.
 
Why?  Several reasons contribute:
 

I had a pair of Grado PS500s, which I foolishly parted with in a trade for some AKG 3003i IEMs (as well as some AKG K712s) - I then MISSED them, despite the fact that I LOVE the 3003i!
I started looking for these after Claritas and others on this thread taught me that the RS-1s, as well as the SR225is, were the best representations of the essence of the "Grado house sound."
After becoming convinced I needed the RS-1s to replace my PS500s, I stumbled upon them in an audio store that was within walking distance of the hotel I stayed in 2,300 miles away from home, when I traveled to Silverdale, WA for the memorial service for my father's passing.
I will always associate these headphones, with their retro styling, with my father, since I bought them on a trip motivated by him.
I had the opportunity to pick the better of two pairs in that audio store, for a headphone that shows the variations from copy to copy that is expected from hand-made items.
 
So I have been plodding my way through the 17,885 posts of this "Grado Fan Club" thread to wallow in the Grado experience (of course, while listening to my RS-1is).  To keep me somewhat productive, I have been compiling a chart of the songs that various folks cite in this thread as being especially excellent sounding on the Grado headphones. I will post it when it either becomes longer or when I make it through all 17,885 posts.  As I read, I'm pleased to see so many threads that point to the RS-1 as the "end game" goal of many folks who get the SR80 and woodify it, or get the SR 225i, or SR 325i. 
 
Yep... Grado Intervention Action needed here!!


----------



## xaval

Here's one more album to the RS1s.... Nils Lofgren - Acoustic Live. The opening track should be enough to put you into a trance


----------



## stacker45

jimr101, it's not Pionners it's Pioneer, and it's not Marrants, it's Marantz, we're pretty big on spelling ear in the Gardo fun club trhead!


----------



## swspiers

Okay guys, I'm hurting, and in need of some sympathy.  Since I started auditioning the HE-560's, the following things have occured:
  
 1) My Burson Soloist started distorting horribly.  Turns out it needed the HP out cleaned, and 2 pin connectors were loose, but it took 2 days.
  
 2) Yesterday my beloved Marantz SR-7002 went into perpetual protect mode, which is an amp fault.  Not worth fixing.  No more main system for the moment.
  
 3) Comparing the 560's to the Alpha Dogs, I notice that one of my cats most likely chewed through the cable.  I can't make this up- my Alphas are totally out of commission until I get a new cable, which I just ordered.
  
 I'm hurting guys.
  
 Or the Grado gods are pissed that I'm playing with other headphones...


----------



## Claritas

That's a lot all at once. At least you still have a cat.


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> Okay guys, I'm hurting, and in need of some sympathy.  Since I started auditioning the HE-560's, the following things have occured:
> 
> 1) My Burson Soloist started distorting horribly.  Turns out it needed the HP out cleaned, and 2 pin connectors were loose, but it took 2 days.
> 
> ...


 
 Wow, Scott....run of bad luck, huh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 J/K....hope you get your gear back up and running....how you liking the 560i ?


----------



## stacker45

So the Alpha DOGS are out of comission because of one of the CATS, my question to you is, are the CATS still in comission, considering what they did to the DOGS?


----------



## Claritas

Cheer up with this (hijinks in the middle)


[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQxTkTw4cCY[/VIDEO]


----------



## swspiers

claritas said:


> That's a lot all at once. At least you still have a cat.


 
 Dude, she messed with the wrong dog.  She's now an 'ex-cat'
  
 Just kidding


----------



## swspiers

whirlwind said:


> Wow, Scott....run of bad luck, huh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 When I can actually listen to them, they are one of the most amazing things I have ever heard.  For the first time, I am hearing the promise of planar, and without the multi-thousand dollar price tag.  In my opinion, these will be THE headphones to beat for a long time.  The HD-800 may fall a step or two.  The HE 560's are that good.  In every possible way, these are the best I have ever heard, and I include speakers in that comment.  And dudes, and have heard some speakers, know what I'm saying?
  
 The integration of serious bass, into the mids, and the extension of the treble are eerily like Magnepans with a perfectly integrated sub.  Unbelievable.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> HELP!!!  I am in need of a Grado Intervention Action!
> 
> I find that since I got my Grado RS-1is a week ago today, they are essentially the ONLY headphones I listen to.  Except for using my Shure SE535s during some outdoor yard work and my Sennheiser HD 800s a bit just because, I have not been listening to any others of my 31 headphones & IEMs except these Grados.
> 
> ...


 
 "any of my 31 headphones & IEM's" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  


stacker45 said:


> jimr101, it's not Pionners it's Pioneer, and it's not Marrants, it's Marantz, we're pretty big on spelling ear in the Gardo fun club trhead!


 




  


swspiers said:


> Okay guys, I'm hurting, and in need of some sympathy.  Since I started auditioning the HE-560's, the following things have occured:
> 
> 1) My Burson Soloist started distorting horribly.  Turns out it needed the HP out cleaned, and 2 pin connectors were loose, but it took 2 days.
> 
> ...


 
 Just might be the GRADO GOD'S!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Good luck with fixing the issues with your set-up, so you can get back to the music!


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Okay guys, I'm hurting, and in need of some sympathy.  Since I started auditioning the HE-560's, the following things have occured:
> 
> 1) My Burson Soloist started distorting horribly.  Turns out it needed the HP out cleaned, and 2 pin connectors were loose, but it took 2 days.
> 
> ...


 

 breathe scott , breathe, it will get better


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> When I can actually listen to them, they are one of the most amazing things I have ever heard.  For the first time, I am hearing the promise of planar, and without the multi-thousand dollar price tag.  In my opinion, these will be THE headphones to beat for a long time.  The HD-800 may fall a step or two.  The HE 560's are that good.  In every possible way, these are the best I have ever heard, and I include speakers in that comment.  And dudes, and have heard some speakers, know what I'm saying?
> 
> The integration of serious bass, into the mids, and the extension of the treble are eerily like Magnepans with a perfectly integrated sub.  Unbelievable.




Call me shallow but I can't get over the styling of the 560. They look quite silly.


----------



## jaywillin

killer album !!


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> HELP!!!  I am in need of a Grado Intervention Action!
> 
> I find that since I got my Grado RS-1is a week ago today, they are essentially the ONLY headphones I listen to.  Except for using my Shure SE535s during some outdoor yard work and my Sennheiser HD 800s a bit just because, I have not been listening to any others of my 31 headphones & IEMs except these Grados.
> 
> ...


 
 First of all, sorry about your loss.
  
 I like the fact that this headphone purchase is and will be connected to your father, and makes them even more special/eerie.
  
  
  
 Good luck and have fun reading this MASSIVE thread  ...oh BTW, there's the Rs1i Impressions thread when you're done with this one, and also a few other Grado related threads. The good news is they should be less than 5,000 posts each, so relatively chicken feed compared to this one!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
BTW, you need more ears for all those headphones!


----------



## wormsdriver

George Harrison❤ R.I.P.


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> George Harrison❤ R.I.P.





 +1
 the quiet one


----------



## jimi30

Just a point of view I have on my grados..rs2i..they have no sound stage, really to speak of ,but I like it!! It brings u right up on stage. ...audeze are similar but im thinking sound stage on headphones is over rated..


----------



## bpcans

jimi30 said:


> Just a point of view I have on my grados..rs2i..they have no sound stage, really to speak of ,but I like it!! It brings u right up on stage. ...audeze are similar but im thinking sound stage on headphones is over rated..


Are you comparing your RS2's soundstage to another set of hp's that your familiar with? My RS1i's have really good soundstage, though nothing like a Senn HD800 or some other cans out there.


----------



## jimi30

Like the cans I have with a good sound stage sound distant. ... ill listen to my jordan full range for sound stage.... grado have changed my thoughts on heaphones...I think im really happy with grado and audeze..


----------



## jimi30

jimi30 said:


> Just a point of view I have on my grados..rs2i..they have no sound stage, really to speak of ,but I like it!! It brings u right up on stage. ...audeze are similar but im thinking sound stage on headphones is over rated..



Strange but sound stage is now irrelevant to my enjoyment of headphones




bpcans said:


> Are you comparing your RS2's soundstage to another set of hp's that your familiar with? My RS1i's have really good soundstage, though nothing like a Senn HD800 or some other cans out there.


----------



## jaywillin

i think grado's "image" very, very well, while the "soundstage" is small, intimate.
 at first i kinda thought imaging and soundstage were very similar in nature.
 as my ideas of imaging and soundstage widened, became less similar, i came to appreciate each more
 sometimes i like being on the stage, sometimes i like having some space !
  
 oh, and i said all that to say, given the choice between soundstage and imagining, i'll take imaging every time, which is why i love grado!!


----------



## jimi30

I agree imaging is pretty good..I like the grado on stage feeling...in said of rows back..im a front row guy anyways...


----------



## wormsdriver

...and a little something else before I go


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> i think grado's "image" very, very well, while the "soundstage" is small, intimate.
> at first i kinda thought imaging and soundstage were very similar in nature.
> as my ideas of imaging and soundstage widened, became less similar, i came to appreciate each more
> sometimes i like being on the stage, sometimes i like having some space !
> ...


JayW, thanks for explaining the difference between imaging and soundstage. This whole hobby is a growth process. I feel like I learnded' sometin today.


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> JayW, thanks for explaining the difference between imaging and soundstage. This whole hobby is a growth process. I feel like I learnded' sometin today.



To me imaging is the ability to pick out or the separation of the instruments


----------



## JoeDoe

jaywillin said:


> To me imaging is the ability to pick out or the separation of the instruments




Yep. Mediocre imaging = watercolor. High quality imaging = hi resolution picture.


----------



## LCfiner

Yeah, imaging and soundstage can be pretty different. I also find imaging precise with the RS1s. They're just kinda squished together (vs stuff like GS1000 or HD800) but I can pick out where instruments are located very easily - there's no fuzziness.
 Well, with some orchestral stuff it can be overwhelmed where there's dozens of things going on but that's the exception.
  
 The biggest eye opening moment for me in this area was comparing the MrSpeakers Mad Dogs to the HD650 back to back several years ago. The HD650 had a bigger soundstage and instruments had more space but the imaging was fuzzier compared to the Mad Dogs. Instrument locations were less defined on the HD650 (I admit this could be an issue of the amp I was using) but on the Mad Dogs, each instrument, while sounding slightly closer, also had a much more precise location and carved out a more precisely located slice of space around my head.
  
 I ended up preferring the Mad Dogs presentation.
  
 If a headphone is going to have a big soundstage, then I personally also need it to be super precise - like the HD800 (or, less so, the PS1000). if imaging is going to be a little fuzzy then I prefer to shrink things down to how, say, the PS500 or RS1 handle it and get the precision back at the expense of size.


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> To me imaging is the ability to pick out or the separation of the instruments


jaywillin, you are a very smart man sir.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Are you comparing your RS2's soundstage to another set of hp's that your familiar with? *My RS1i's have really good soundstage*, though nothing like a Senn HD800 or some other cans out there.


 
 I totally agree!
 While the sound-stage isn't huge like the HD-800, I find nothing wrong what so ever with the RS1i's sound-stage/intimacy.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

joseph69 said:


> I totally agree!
> While the sound-stage isn't huge like the HD-800, I find nothing wrong what so ever with the RS1i's sound-stage/intimacy.




I agree 100%. I feel that well produced tracks are able to show the RS1's true instrument separation potential, especially when listening to Jazz.


----------



## joseph69

loving[max]sound said:


> I agree 100%. I feel that well produced tracks are able to show the RS1's true instrument separation potential, especially when listening to Jazz.


 
 Ahh, and Jazz is what I listen to 80% of the time!


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> jaywillin, you are a very smart man sir.


 
 my wife might disagree , but thanks !


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> i think grado's "image" very, very well, while the "soundstage" is small, intimate.
> at first i kinda thought imaging and soundstage were very similar in nature.
> as my ideas of imaging and soundstage widened, became less similar, i came to appreciate each more
> sometimes i like being on the stage, sometimes i like having some space !
> ...


 
 Yeah....Grados imaging is fantastic.....it is very nice to have both though


----------



## whirlwind

joedoe said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > To me imaging is the ability to pick out or the separation of the instruments
> ...


 
 Very well said, sir.
  


lcfiner said:


> Yeah, imaging and soundstage can be pretty different. I also find imaging precise with the RS1s. They're just kinda squished together (vs stuff like GS1000 or HD800) but I can pick out where instruments are located very easily - there's no fuzziness.
> Well, with some orchestral stuff it can be overwhelmed where there's dozens of things going on but that's the exception.
> 
> The biggest eye opening moment for me in this area was comparing the MrSpeakers Mad Dogs to the HD650 back to back several years ago. The HD650 had a bigger soundstage and instruments had more space but the imaging was fuzzier compared to the Mad Dogs. Instrument locations were less defined on the HD650 (I admit this could be an issue of the amp I was using) but on the Mad Dogs, each instrument, while sounding slightly closer, also had a much more precise location and carved out a more precisely located slice of space around my head.
> ...


 
 This is pretty much my exact same thought
  


jaywillin said:


> bpcans said:
> 
> 
> > jaywillin, you are a very smart man sir.
> ...


 
 ha, ha....I know that feeling oh so well. jay....so you have company.


----------



## joseph69

Received my 325is's this afternoon from Grado due to them sounding dark/veiled with not much detail. Everythings sounding fine again! Don't know what the issue was, there was no explanation about the repair, but I did e-mail them to thank them and ask if they heard what I was talking about, with the hopes that they let me know what they did to repair them. I know they didn't give me (e) drivers, so I wonder if they replaced the (is) drivers, or just tuned them (if thats possible), or maybe replaced the voice coils???


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Yeah....Grados imaging is fantastic.....it is very nice to have both though


 
 hence the gs1000e !


----------



## jaywillin

i was only 5, but on this day in 1969, there was a little get together in upstate ny


----------



## Claritas

jaywillin said:


> i was only 5, but on this day in 1969, there was a little get together in upstate ny




My uncle's one of the few squares who actually bought tickets.


----------



## jaywillin

claritas said:


> My uncle's one of the few squares who actually bought tickets.


 
 if he's still got the stub he's got a little piece of history


----------



## kvtaco17

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






jaywillin said:


> i was only 5, but on this day in 1969, there was a little get together in upstate ny




  



 Awesome post Jay!


----------



## stacker45

OB1 has taught you well!, but bpcans, Jaywillin is your FAAAAAAATHER!


----------



## Claritas

jaywillin said:


> if he's still got the stub he's got a little piece of history




He took five hits and came to hugging a tree singing, "It's a tree of life for all who cling to her." ("Etz chaim he, dude, as the ex used to say.")


----------



## ruthieandjohn

claritas said:


> Cheer up with this (hijinks in the middle)


 

 Fan*Tab*ulous!  It was the video counterpart to listening to my new Grado... I just couldn't put it down.  A Baroque flash mob!!


----------



## Claritas

Glad you liked it.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

As I indicated yesterday here, http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/17880#post_10798583 , I have been slogging my way through the 1196 pages of posts on this thread, both reading all posts and writing down the music that folks indicate as particularly suited for Grados, in a table I will post when I get through (or at least succumb to exhaustion further into this thread!).
  
 This is a journey begun as a result of my love for my 1-week-and-a-day-old RS1is, of course taken while listening to them.
  
 How far have I come along this Path to Enlightenment?  I am now through page 60 (5% of the way!)
  
 As diligent work can lead to revelation, what discoveries have I made so far as I tread this path?
  

Grados are great for rock / guitar (that's not the revelation).  Separately, a recommended piece for Grados is Orff's _Carmina Burana._  So I put the two together and started listening to my rock recording of _Carmina Burana_ by Ray Manzarek.  WOW!!!!  I was working while listening to my iPod Touch 5G driving my RS1i without an amp with an AAC (iTunes) encoding I had made of the CD, and it so blew me away that I stopped, grabbed the original CD, and went to my PC hooked up to a Sennheiser HDVD 800 DAC/amp and tried it there.  Double WOW!  Of course I also had to listen a bit with the Sennheiser HD800s also hooked up to that same amp.  Good but not NEARLY as exciting as the RS1i!
You can use the 6' heavy cable of the upper-end Grados as a belt when you are wearing them out and about!
 As repetitive motion strain and hallucinations set in from the nature of this work, I found that I was only one 'e' wrong when I read an early post addressing how to modify the Grados that said, roughly, "Wooden bowels are a pain in the ass."


----------



## whirlwind

Pure Goodness In Every Way
  
  
 Coming Back To Life

  
  
 Learning To Fly

  
  
 What Do You Want From Me


----------



## jaywillin

love me some little feat !! i was turned on to to them by a buddy in college, "waiting for columbus" an all time great live album !


----------



## huckfinn

Hi everyone,
 I recently received some 225i in top conditions I bought on ebay and was wondering if there would be any passionate and honest head-fier (not too far away from France - because of shipping costs...) capable and willing to mod them.
 I was just looking for a single sided detachable cable mod...
  
 Just pm me if interested.
  
 Thanks to all.


----------



## BobJS

,


----------



## jmullane

jmullane said:


> First post and a complete newbie so please bear with my stupid question. This thread seems a good place to get a Grado "problem" worked out.
> 
> My journey began a few months back when I stumbled on the iGrado. I needed something for bike riding and I wanted to try something different. They ended up being the best I had owned for fit and comfort and the sound was intriguing and something that really caught my attention.
> 
> ...


 
 OK - Call me stupid but I just can't get comfortable with the RS1e's. Muddy is the only word that comes to mind. They are going back and I'm going to continue to enjoy the 325e's. I feel like I should have liked them more but no matter how I listen, the 325's keep my attention. By the way... why don't the iGrado's get any love?


----------



## CH23

jmullane said:


> OK - Call me stupid but I just can't get comfortable with the RS1e's. They are going back and I'm going to continue to enjoy the 325e's. I feel like I should have liked them more but no matter how I listen, the 325's keep my attention. By the way... why don't the iGrado's get any love?




You could try them with a warmer source. That's when my RS1‘s (non i/e) sound at their best to me.


----------



## joseph69

jmullane said:


> OK - Call me stupid but I just can't get comfortable with the RS1e's. Muddy is the only word that comes to mind. They are going back and I'm going to continue to enjoy the 325e's. I feel like I should have liked them more but no matter how I listen, the 325's keep my attention. By the way... why don't the iGrado's get any love?


 
 I haven't heard the RS1e, but I own the RS1i and there is no way at all they sound muddy, nor should the (e)…at all!
 Either you need to let them burn-in/open up or you got a bad pair. My 3 year old 325is's just recently went muddy/dark/veiled/no detail/high frequencies, so I sent them to Grado and they repaired them and they sound beautiful! This should not be.
 How many hours do you have on them?
  


ch23 said:


> You could try them with a warmer source. That's when my RS1‘s (non i/e) sound at their best to me.


 
 I believe he is saying they sound too warm (as in muddy), so a warmer source would probably make them sound worse, no?


----------



## stacker45

Don't sweat it jmullane, the RS1i weren't my cup of tea either, I prefer the Bushmills X, to the RS1i. But what facinates me, is that because the RS1 are so popular, we second guess ourselves, we think that we must have done something wrong, because it's impossible not to love the RS1.
  
 Well believe it or not I too am second guessing myself. The first Grado I ever heard were the buttoned RS1, At the time, I owned the Senns HD600, and the RS1 were the reason that I joined the ''Dark Side'', Now, I figure that these buttoned RS1 may have had something special that the ''i'' doesn't have.
  
 I'm presently looking to buy a nice pair of vintage buttoned RS1, so it's just a question of time before I find out if they did have something special, or if I was just easily impressed because i was an HD600 owner.
  
 Wow!, I just wrote a whole post without humour, I guess there's hope for me yet!|


----------



## wormsdriver

Ah Metal... I don't listen to Metal that much at all these days(at all), but when i do ...well, I sure do enjoy the hell outta it!
  
 The first concert I went to see was to see these guys! Nov. 30, 1997 - Austin, TX. - Austin Music Hall (with Anthrax)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







  
  
 I'm glad I got to see them 4-5 times. I also saw them on this^ tour, earlier that year in San Antonio, TX.


----------



## CH23

joseph69 said:


> I believe he is saying they sound too warm (as in muddy), so a warmer source would probably make them sound worse, no?




It was very very late last night, i completely misread what he wrote, sorry!


----------



## whirlwind

What a great Sunday morning.
  
 This is for when too much Pink Floyd....*Ain't Enough*


----------



## jmullane

stacker45 said:


> Don't sweat it jmullane, the RS1i weren't my cup of tea either, I prefer the Bushmills X, to the RS1i. But what facinates me, is that because the RS1 are so popular, we second guess ourselves, we think that we must have done something wrong, because it's impossible not to love the RS1.
> 
> Well believe it or not I too am second guessing myself. The first Grado I ever heard were the buttoned RS1, At the time, I owned the Senns HD600, and the RS1 were the reason that I joined the ''Dark Side'', Now, I figure that these buttoned RS1 may have had something special that the ''i'' doesn't have.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the reply stacker45. After reading countless Grado threads I was expecting the RS1 to blow me out the water. When it became apparent that I was not getting what I wanted I started a multiple hour A-B test with the 325's. The 325's won in every instance (my tests included multiple genres and everything from FLAC's to heavily compressed mp3's). As suggested, maybe I have a bad copy? It's that different... no separation and like I'm listening to a garbled bunch of noise (OK, maybe a little exaggeration). As you stated above, I'm seriously second guessing myself because I should like them. I don't.. they are going back.
  
 Jim


----------



## jmullane

joseph69 said:


> I haven't heard the RS1e, but I own the RS1i and there is no way at all they sound muddy, nor should the (e)…at all!
> Either you need to let them burn-in/open up or you got a bad pair. My 3 year old 325is's just recently went muddy/dark/veiled/no detail/high frequencies, so I sent them to Grado and they repaired them and they sound beautiful! This should not be.
> How many hours do you have on them?
> 
> I believe he is saying they sound too warm (as in muddy), so a warmer source would probably make them sound worse, no?


 
 Thanks joseph69... I have about 40 hours listening. They have not budged a bit. Muddy is the best non-audiophile word I can muster. Perhaps a bad copy? I'm sending them back and will continue to enjoy my 325's. I might try a PS500 at some point?
  
 Jim


----------



## stacker45

jmullane, you might want to consider the Bushsmills X, like I said, I prefer them to the RS1i, and in my opinion, at $395 retail, for limited edition headphones, they represent a great value, they are also the least expensive way to get wooded Grados, their headband not only has the most padding, but I think that the tan color looks great. They also come with THE nicest box of any Grados, and they even come with a nice, thick, carrying bag.
  




  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 jmullane, I would like to know your what you think of the Bushimills X, because I personally think that they are not only Grado"s best kept secret, they represent THE best value of any Grados. Of course, if you want new in the box headphones, you have to look elsewhere.
  
 Also, you might already know this, but, I have always said that the SR325is, and the PS500, are the two most opposites Grados when it come to sound signatures. as they  say, better safe than sorry.
 .


----------



## LCfiner

Are the Bushmills readily available now? I thought they did a quick second run and that’s it - _no mas_.
  
 btw, I also liked the Bushmills and thought they were like a slightly baser RS1 but I thought they _really_ needed the L cush pads or they sounded muddy. the comfy pads hide a lot of the abilities of the Bushmills. just an FYI in case anyone can still find these.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> What a great Sunday morning.
> 
> This is for when too much Pink Floyd....*Ain't Enough*
> 
> ...




 i've posted this many times, i know, but this gets me in the zone every time


----------



## jaywillin

jmullane said:


> Thanks joseph69... I have about 40 hours listening. They have not budged a bit. Muddy is the best non-audiophile word I can muster. Perhaps a bad copy? I'm sending them back and will continue to enjoy my 325's. I might try a PS500 at some point?
> 
> Jim


 

 i haven't heard the rs1e,the only "e" series grado i've heard is the gs,  but as i said before, i have to believe you have a bad pair.
 of the "i" models, i've heard about all of them, if not owned them. not saying i find it muddy at all, i don't but if i had to pick
 one grado that comes the closest to muddy would be the ps500, and like i said, i didn't find it muddy at all, it just has a little more warmth
 bass , but its still very fast to me, but if you aren't enjoying them for whatever reason, it could be time to move on, good luck !


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > What a great Sunday morning.
> ...




 Yep......Gets me in the zone also, Jay!
  
 This song, more than any other I know....best describes 20 years of my life.....from mid 70's-mid 90's


----------



## whirlwind

Time for some ZZ  Top
  
 Change headphone....roll tube....change to ttvj flat pads.....and enjoy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  

  

  
  
 Rolling pads is easiest mod ever!


----------



## joseph69

ch23 said:


> It was very very late last night, i completely misread what he wrote, sorry!


 
 I thought you may have misread the post…thats the only reason I posted that.




  


jmullane said:


> Thanks joseph69... I have about 40 hours listening. They have not budged a bit. Muddy is the best non-audiophile word I can muster. Perhaps a bad copy? I'm sending them back and will continue to enjoy my 325's. I might try a PS500 at some point?
> 
> Jim


 
 No problem.
 Still sound like you got a bad pair of RS's. But enjoy your 325's, as I've been since getting them back from Grado…they are great headphones!


----------



## whirlwind

It really does sound like something is wrong with the RS1e
  
 My RS1i were not muddy in any way....quite the opposite, the mids were quite impressive


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Yep......Gets me in the zone also, Jay!
> 
> This song, more than any other I know....best describes 20 years of my life.....from mid 70's-mid 90's


 

 i know that feeling !


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Yep......Gets me in the zone also, Jay!
> ...


 
  
 I am quite sure you do....you damn hippie


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> I am quite sure you do....you damn hippie


 
 at least i'm not a "damn dirty hippie" i bath


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I am quite sure you do....you damn hippie
> ...


 
 I bath too!.
  
Once a week.


----------



## bassboysam

Sometimes it's a Hives kind of day.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> It really does sound like something is wrong with the RS1e
> 
> My RS1i were not muddy in any way....quite the opposite, the mids were quite impressive


 
 +1, definitely sounds like something is wrong there.


----------



## CH23

joseph69 said:


> +1, definitely sounds like something is wrong there.




Agreed. As i mentioned before, even though i misread the original comment, i actually needed a warmer source to get it less "piercing". It's worth getting them checked/fixed/replaced.


----------



## joseph69

ch23 said:


> Agreed. As i mentioned before, even though i misread the original comment, i actually needed a warmer source to get it less "piercing". It's worth getting them checked/fixed/replaced.


 
 Correct, I've never heard anybody use the term "muddy" for the RS1x…if anything it would be the total opposite "piercing" like you mentioned (although never IME). I also use a tube amp for the RS1i's, which is pure musical bliss to my ears.


----------



## CH23

joseph69 said:


> Correct, I've never heard anybody use the term "muddy" for the RS1x…if anything it would be the total opposite "piercing" like you mentioned (although never IME). I also use a tube amp for the RS1i's, which is pure musical bliss to my ears.




I managed to get the RA-1 and PH-1 for cheap, and i use those at the moment. eventually want to upgrade to Woo Audio WA-5 or WA-6se. Really putting this on hold a lot though, as i'll pay another 23% on top of the regular price+shipping of those.


----------



## joseph69

ch23 said:


> I managed to get the RA-1 and PH-1 for cheap, and i use those at the moment. eventually want to upgrade to Woo Audio WA-5 or WA-6se. Really putting this on hold a lot though, as i'll pay another 23% on top of the regular price+shipping of those.


 
 Congratulations on the amps!
 As you may have read, I originally had the WA6 then sold it when I got the 6-SE...then sold the 6-SE (2 weeks ago) to get the WA6 ( which I've had for a couple of months now) again due to the fact of the 6-SE not accepting the 6SN7 tubes which I love with the RS1i's.


----------



## kvtaco17

joseph69 said:


> +1, definitely sounds like something is wrong there.


 
 I concur, mine sound fine lol


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

lcfiner said:


> Are the Bushmills readily available now? I thought they did a quick second run and that’s it - _no mas_.
> 
> btw, I also liked the Bushmills and thought they were like a slightly baser RS1 but I thought they _really_ needed the L cush pads or they sounded muddy. the comfy pads hide a lot of the abilities of the Bushmills. just an FYI in case anyone can still find these.




Anyone have any updates on whether Grado will be producing more Bushmills?


----------



## whirlwind

loving[max]sound said:


> lcfiner said:
> 
> 
> > Are the Bushmills readily available now? I thought they did a quick second run and that’s it - _no mas_.
> ...


 
 Every once in awhile a pair will surface in the b/s/t forum


----------



## joseph69

Hers one for the Grados!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Hers one for the Grados!


 
 Yes, hers one for the Grados!!


----------



## bpcans

ruthieandjohn said:


> Yes, hers one for the Grados!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Cool pic my friend. I'm going to try to get a pic of my gf wearing my headphones.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> "any of my 31 headphones & IEM's"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yep... 31 headphones.
  
 To aid head-fi-ers in increasing their own headphone count, I posted the following post on "26 Battle-Tested Excuses for Why You Need New Headphones."  Feel free to use them!
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/729181/why-i-need-new-headphones-26-battle-tested-excuses-for-your-use#post_10765474
  
 But I fear my budget constraints dictate that I must wait about 6 months before buying another pair of headphones.  When I do, at least at the moment, they will be Grado PS1000e's. (Unless I find a great chance for an SR225 or 225i or 225e... that will add a few more weeks of waiting!!!).


----------



## jmullane

joseph69 said:


> Correct, I've never heard anybody use the term "muddy" for the RS1x…if anything it would be the total opposite "piercing" like you mentioned (although never IME). I also use a tube amp for the RS1i's, which is pure musical bliss to my ears.




I feel pretty bad that I'm not respecting the RS1e's. They went back tonight for a credit. I LOVE my 325e's but something was very wrong with the RS1's. I've been following the e series loaner thread and I'll be interested to see if this was an isolated incident. I'm looking for somewhere to go to do another listen. I may return to the Rs1 if I can be sure they sound like I think they should. Based on some early reviews of the RS1e's there might be a little problem. We'll see. 

Jim


----------



## stacker45

In that case the RS1i that I had must have had a problem too, but personally, I don't think so.
  
 I think that it's a combination of facts that contributed to me not keeping the RS1i, I won't lie, I had read so much positive thigns about them, that my expectations were pretty high.
  
 Also it's not like I was buying the RS1i, because I didn't like the headphones that I already own, I just wanted headphones that could give me a lttle more intimacy with some recordings, and even though they did gi me more intimacy, the lack of decay and ''air'' around the performers, made for a sound presentation that I just didn't care for. So keep in mind that this was the only thing that I didn't like about the RS1i, but it was a copromise, that I wasn't prepare to live with.
  
 In my opinion,, the first gen GS1000 have THE biggest soundstage of any Grados with decay and ''air'' to spare, but, they also have THE most recessed midrange of any Grados.
  
  
 I find it funny that when someone says that they don't like the GS or PS1000, we rarely see people saying that they're must be something wrong with them. It's ok though, I learned a long time ago, that the important thing is that, I, like them.


----------



## joseph69

jmullane said:


> I feel pretty bad that I'm not respecting the RS1e's. They went back tonight for a credit. I LOVE my 325e's but something was very wrong with the RS1's. I've been following the e series loaner thread and I'll be interested to see if this was an isolated incident. I'm looking for somewhere to go to do another listen. I may return to the Rs1 if I can be sure they sound like I think they should. Based on some early reviews of the RS1e's there might be a little problem. We'll see.
> 
> Jim


 
 IMO trying another RS1e or an RS1i would be a very reasonable thing to do…there had to be something wrong with the pair you received. This is why I explained what happened with my 325is's to you…they had that same muddy/veiled sound like you said the RS1e had, sent them to Grado…sure enough, they are fine now!


----------



## stacker45

I agree that it could be a faulty pair of RS1, but it might also be bad system synergy..


----------



## music101

My planned upgrade path is 60e -> 325e -> PS500e. I may keep all of them or sell off depending upon any tangible gains in SQ. 

The defect rate isn't enough to scare me off. I'm pretty sure that if there are any problems, they'll most likely show up early on within the warranty period. 

There doesn't seem to be any good explanation as to why so many grado's are showing up defective, but it's not enough to deter me from buying at least one pair. Whatever the issue is, I hope they rectify it sooner rather than later. I don't see what the possible issue could be. Grado has a lot of experience producing 'phones. I really doubt anything has changed drastically in the production/manufacture of the e's. 

Perhaps they went with different overseas manufacturers for their parts, but they are supposedly all tested in house before heading out. 

The most likely culprit is that QC/final checks are far too cursory, or perhaps even non-existent in a few cases. Or, they are indeed having problems with their suppliers, but it's on them to give each pair a decent final inspection.


----------



## Claritas

music101 said:


> Perhaps they went with different overseas manufacturers for their parts, but they are supposedly all tested in house before heading out.




So far as I know, all their parts are made in the Northeast U.S.

I haven't had any QC problems with the cheap ones (up to and including 225). Not much that can go wrong with those because the housing is plastic.


----------



## wigglepuff

guys whats the difference in sound quality between the sr60 and sr80 models? which is more balanced and not bassy? my shl3300 clamp is killing me so I'm looking for a replacement.


----------



## Claritas

wigglepuff said:


> guys whats the difference in sound quality between the sr60 and sr80 models? which is more balanced and not bassy?




80 is a little clearer but has an overpowering treble. Neither is bassy. Both have the Grado treble peaks, so having a little more bass extension and less treble makes 60 sound slightly more balanced.


----------



## wigglepuff

treble peaks are like those screachy noise on guitar strings or cymbals, like a car being side scrapped or simliar to those tdk clef p earbuds? that sound sig actually damaged my ear, my eardrums ring and hurt when i hear those. I guess grados are a no then.


----------



## jimr101

Wigglepuff you might want to take a listen before making your mind up. Ive got older damaged ears myself and it is the clarity of the grado treble sound that does it for me. My samsung phone has a frequency test app that showed me that what I don't like about overpowering bass is that it drowns out the clarity of the trebles. Making the trebles clearer is what makes me enjoy the snap of the bass that I love so much. It cleans the muddiness from the bass for me. That being said I do find the sr325 to be a little extreme treble for my ears while others younger ears love them. Otherwise I do not find the grado treble piercing or screachy in any way. But the final verdict is up to your ears not the opinion of others.


----------



## markm1

stacker45 said:


> I think that it's a combination of facts that contributed to me not keeping the RS1i, I won't lie, I had read so much positive thigns about them, that my expectations were pretty high.


 
 I think subtlety and nuance can be issues with the RS1i. It's nothing like the experience of listening to a high end Audeze or Stax set up for the first time. More than likely, it's not going to have that kind of "wow factor". There's no big lush ooo la la sound. No thundering base.
  
 It took me a while coming from the 225. Finally, I put on simple, acoustic jazz. And, I heard it. Separation of instruments. Gorgeous piano tone. I could almost reach out and touch where the sound was coming from. I could hear the strumming of an accoustic guitar. And, the guitar sound was gorgeous.
  
 Put on some aggressive metal, hard rock, or punk and it just sounds "right". Classic rock is great-Pink Floyd, Dire Straits, Steely Dan, Dylan, Zeppelin, King Crimson, blues...sound great. Like you're on stage with the band.
  
 It's pretty subtle. But, it is there. Now, I just think of my RS1i and LD1+ as affordable great sounding music. Straightforward and uncomplicated.  But, there are no fireworks. No angels singing. Just great sounding music with clarity, detail and nuance.


----------



## bassboysam

markm1 said:


> I think subtlety and nuance can be issues with the RS1i. It's nothing like the experience of listening to a high end Audeze or Stax set up for the first time. More than likely, it's not going to have that kind of "wow factor". There's no big lush ooo la la sound. No thundering base.
> 
> It took me a while coming from the 225. Finally, I put on simple, acoustic jazz. And, I heard it. Separation of instruments. Gorgeous piano tone. I could almost reach out and touch where the sound was coming from. I could hear the strumming of an accoustic guitar. And, the guitar sound was gorgeous.
> 
> ...



 


see that has not been my experience with the RS1 at all. of all my headphones it is the only one that has "wowed" people. Most of the time the reactions i get with my other headphones are "that's sounds cool", "very nice". With the RS1 I physically see their eyes light up and a huge grin on their faces along with a big "WOW". Every single time and I share my headphone a lot.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Based on my comparison of two RS1i's at an audio shop, I found significant unit-to-unit difference. I will grant that one was a demo model shown for three months, while the other was fresh out of the box. So there may have been a burn-in effect... The demo unit was brighter (and also lighter to wear, and also lighter-colored wood). I bought that one. 

As a result, I would always seek to try multiple units of the same Grado headphone I would purchase. That unit-to-unit difference, combined with our ultra-demanding ears here, might explain some of the appearance of apparent defects being discussed.


----------



## elmoe

Keep in mind there are those of us who prefer the 325s to the RS1s also. Ive heard maybe 5 different RS1/1i pairs and my 325s just sound better to me.


----------



## bpcans

bassboysam said:


> markm1 said:
> 
> 
> > I think subtlety and nuance can be issues with the RS1i. It's nothing like the experience of listening to a high end Audeze or Stax set up for the first time. More than likely, it's not going to have that kind of "wow factor". There's no big lush ooo la la sound. No thundering base.
> ...


Bassboysam, I had a similar experience when I had my RS1's at our local hp meet. People were listening hp's twice the price of my Grado's and they invariably said that supposedly superior hp's sounded "nice" and "pretty cool man", but with my RS1's they just sat listening while scrolling through my music. Maybe it could also be that some people just get skittish when wearing someone's $1,500.00 headphones too. Markm1, I like subtlety and nuance.





> name="elmoe" url="/t/530965/grado-fan-club/17970#post_10810150"]Keep in mind there are those of us who prefer the 325s to the RS1s also. Ive heard maybe 5 different RS1/1i pairs and my 325s just sound better to me.


[/B]elmoe, it's great that folks can get the satisfaction they want from the 325's without draining the cookie jar. My eighteen year old son prefers the 325's to my RS1's. Go figure?


----------



## ferday

markm1 said:


> I think subtlety and nuance can be issues with the RS1i. It's nothing like the experience of listening to a high end Audeze or Stax set up for the first time. More than likely, it's not going to have that kind of "wow factor". There's no big lush ooo la la sound. No thundering base.
> 
> It's pretty subtle. But, it is there. Now, I just think of my RS1i and LD1+ as affordable great sounding music. Straightforward and uncomplicated.  But, there are no fireworks. No angels singing. Just great sounding music with clarity, detail and nuance.


 

The only disagreement I have, is that I consider the rs1 to be insanely lush because of the smooth midrange / treble. But that's a definition thing lol

The rs1 have become my solid favorite because they are subtle (well, subtly in your face) and because they aren't WOW...which can be fatiguing to me. They are for me, just a window into a sound I really enjoy. 

They are not for everyone...especially at retail price, there are "better" headphones but since we should stick with what we enjoy....


----------



## music101

claritas said:


> So far as I know, all their parts are made in the Northeast U.S.
> 
> I haven't had any QC problems with the cheap ones (up to and including 225). Not much that can go wrong with those because the housing is plastic.


 

 Interesting. I thought it was mentioned in their recent manufacturing video that they sourced from overseas, but maybe that was just an assumption of mine since everything seems to be produced overseas now.
  
 I think you're right: the only QC problems I've been reading about involve their higher end models.
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> Based on my comparison of two RS1i's at an audio shop, I found significant unit-to-unit difference.
> 
> As a result, I would always seek to try multiple units of the same Grado headphone I would purchase. That unit-to-unit difference, combined with our ultra-demanding ears here, might explain some of the appearance of apparent defects being discussed.


 
  
 Unit to unit differences is one of the most important and least discussed topics imo. Likely because there's no need or desire to buy multiple sets of the same headphones. This is probably why reviews of the same model can differ so sharply from one another.
  
 I do think the QC issue is real: out of phase, drivers not glued in the housing, reversed l/r drivers, and reports of poor sound quality here and there.
  
 Grado is not known for producing in huge volume, so I don't think that could be an excuse. They and their suppliers are simply not meeting a high standard of quality.
  
 I think I'll be fine with 60e's though.


----------



## markm1

Rs1i-Maybe I'm not using the best descriptives. When listening to orthos at meets, the Grado sound except for ps500 have a clear, detailed sound and forward punch. There is a smoothness in the mids to be sure. But, when jumping from an RS1i to any of the Audeze line, the contrast is signfiicant. If not lush, I might call it fuller, warmer, and sorry to offend....but more robust. Perhaps what I'm hearing is soundstage. 
  
Don't get me wrong. I love the RS1. I don't imagine I'd ever sell mine. But, the sensation is almost going from very nice, detailed, clear sounding bookshelf speakers to a tower speakers with more impact. I felt the need to keep turning the volume up. The LCD's and HE's just sounded more robust. The Grado 500 also had some of the same affect but to a lesser degree. The sacrifice might be...and I would need to listen gain....detail. The RS1i is just so detailed. When I mentioned that to Moon Audio where I was listening he said that's why so people like them for studio monitor headphones.
  
I don't notice it at home, since that's all I listen to, but when jumping from one to the other-which is really fun w/ Moon Audio-they had so many flagships right next to each other...it was a real treat-it kind of felt like that moment in The Wizzard of Ozz when the movie jumps from Black and White to amazing vibrant color. 
  
But, black and white can be cool. It is less colored by definition and in some ways more honest..less rose colored glasses affect. A pure, direct depiction without the glitz and glam.


----------



## ferday

markm1 said:


> Rs1i-Maybe I'm not using the best descriptives. When listening to orthos at meets, the Grado sound except for ps500 have a clear, detailed sound and forward punch. There is a smoothness in the mids to be sure. But, when jumping from an RS1i to any of the Audeze line, the contrast is signfiicant. If not lush, I might call it fuller, warmer, and sorry to offend....but more robust. Perhaps what I'm hearing is soundstage.


 
  
 the LCD is simply a better headphone.  it has the detail, the soundstage, a liquid sound rather than the forward sound of the grado, and the thunderous bass....i dream of justifying one some day.  my he400 shares this liquid / lush sound but has it's own problems (recessed midrange)...liquid,lush...just shows how these subjective things are hard to pin down
  
 for me the rs1 just clicked though.  head-fi always talks about gear "synergy" and all that stuff....it seems i just happen to have a personal synergy with the rs1 which my wallet is thanking me for right now 
  
 i gave my modded SR80 to a friend of mine who (like me) used to be a major bass head (which usually comes with a preference for a darker sound) and he's totally hooked on the grado sound now.  maybe i'm just getting old LOL but i'm not ditching my hi-fi bass rack anytime soon ha ha ha


----------



## markm1

ferday said:


> the LCD is simply a better headphone.  it has the detail, the soundstage, a liquid sound rather than the forward sound of the grado, and the thunderous bass....i dream of justifying one some day.  my he400 shares this liquid / lush sound but has it's own problems (recessed midrange)...liquid,lush...just shows how these subjective things are hard to pin down
> 
> for me the rs1 just clicked though.  head-fi always talks about gear "synergy" and all that stuff....it seems i just happen to have a personal synergy with the rs1 which my wallet is thanking me for right now
> 
> i gave my modded SR80 to a friend of mine who (like me) used to be a major bass head (which usually comes with a preference for a darker sound) and he's totally hooked on the grado sound now.  maybe i'm just getting old LOL but i'm not ditching my hi-fi bass rack anytime soon ha ha ha


 
 have you heard the new HE560 by chance? It's pretty nice, too.


----------



## joseph69

bassboysam said:


> markm1 said:
> 
> 
> > I think subtlety and nuance can be issues with the RS1i. It's nothing like the experience of listening to a high end Audeze or Stax set up for the first time. More than likely, it's not going to have that kind of "wow factor". There's no big lush ooo la la sound. No thundering base.
> ...


 
 Agreed, the 80's and the RS1i's have that "WOW"!!!
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> Based on my comparison of two RS1i's at an audio shop, I found significant unit-to-unit difference. I will grant that one was a demo model shown for three months, while the other was fresh out of the box. So there may have been a burn-in effect... The demo unit was brighter (and also lighter to wear, and also lighter-colored wood). I bought that one.
> 
> As a result, I would always seek to try multiple units of the same Grado headphone I would purchase. That unit-to-unit difference, combined with our ultra-demanding ears here, might explain some of the appearance of apparent defects being discussed.


 
 After owning 3 different pairs of PS1K's…the pair I now own sounds different (better) than the 2 previous pairs.
  


ferday said:


> *The only disagreement I have, is that I consider the rs1 to be insanely lush because of the smooth midrange / treble.* But that's a definition thing lol
> 
> The rs1 have become my solid favorite because they are subtle (well, subtly in your face) and because they aren't WOW...which can be fatiguing to me. They are for me, just a window into a sound I really enjoy.
> 
> They are not for everyone...especially at retail price, there are "better" headphones but since we should stick with what we enjoy....


 
 +1000


----------



## ferday

markm1 said:


> have you heard the new HE560 by chance? It's pretty nice, too.


 
  
 not yet...soon enough though!  i really like the hifiman stuff, IMO the best sound for the price level that is out there. 
  
 i'm completely off of headphone desire right now though....i really want a tube amp to play with (LD+) but that's about it for headphone wants this year.  i've been back playing with hi-fi gear again (sigh $$$) i just got some new satellites and i'm saving up for a multichannel pre/pro (emotiva) to replace my AVR for multichannel, so i can go back to using my monoblock amps.  my AVR sounds fantastic but i've been playing with software processing for all the room correction/DSP and i'd really like to get my system "100% digital / PCM" and keep it all in my HTPC, controlled through my phone/tablet.


----------



## markm1

ferday said:


> not yet...soon enough though!  i really like the hifiman stuff, IMO the best sound for the price level that is out there.
> 
> i'm completely off of headphone desire right now though....i really want a tube amp to play with (LD+) but that's about it for headphone wants this year.  i've been back playing with hi-fi gear again (sigh $$$) i just got some new satellites and i'm saving up for a multichannel pre/pro (emotiva) to replace my AVR for multichannel, so i can go back to using my monoblock amps.  my AVR sounds fantastic but i've been playing with software processing for all the room correction/DSP and i'd really like to get my system "100% digital / PCM" and keep it all in my HTPC, controlled through my phone/tablet.


 
 I'm right with you.....that's the bigger drain on my wallet-looking at various options.  The LCD will be my (hopefully) later purchase. FWIW, I did find the 560 a really nice HP, tho.
  
 And bringing it  back to the Grado discussion, one of the things I like about my RS1i and LD1+ is that for a modest investment-a little over $500 for both pieces bought on Headfi- I feel like I've got reallly good sound. Sure, an HE or Audeze would be cool, but I'm not feeling the burning desire as I look up the higher end 2 channel food chain.
  
 My Grado/LD combo works. It delivers. It's satisfying. It's not going anywhere. I'm covered. Particularly, those times when I want to put on something extreme. I'm borrowing a Nuforce Icon DAC and listening to Blut Aus Nord's Memoria Vetusta II: Dialogue With The Stars, last night (melocic Black Metal) the clairty from the Nuforce DAC straight into a budget CD player cleaned up the sound amplified through LD 1+ and the RS1i-is pretty darn sweet.


----------



## whirlwind

markm1 said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > I think that it's a combination of facts that contributed to me not keeping the RS1i, I won't lie, I had read so much positive thigns about them, that my expectations were pretty high.
> ...


 
 Yep....I agree 100%
  
 I had to listen to my 325is and my RS1i for a few months.....finally it came thru to me that the RS1i was just a better sound for me....subtle at first....then eventually you hear it right away.
  
 Beautiful detail and very smooth mids...also smooth trable with tubes.
  
 For electric guitar...they were just the bomb.
  
 I have moved on from them....but I won't say that I won't be back to them someday.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Agreed, the 80's and the RS1i's have that "WOW"!!!
> 
> After owning 3 different pairs of PS1K's…the pair I now own sounds different (better) than the 2 previous pairs.
> 
> +1000


When I accumulate the funds to buy a PS1000, I hope to make a pilgrimage to Grado Labs in New York, using my frequent flyer miles, to audition several PS1000s (and hopefully express my gratitude to the Grado folks!).


----------



## kvtaco17

Some Doors this evening...


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> When I accumulate the funds to buy a PS1000, I hope to make a pilgrimage to Grado Labs in New York, using my frequent flyer miles, to audition several PS1000s (and hopefully express my gratitude to the Grado folks!).


 
 Good idea…the only thing is Grado Labs is just a factory in Brooklyn N.Y. which does not cater to the public, can't go there, you'll have to go to B&H Photo if you are in N.Y.C. But I don't know what models are on the floor to demo (if they even do) but they sell every model.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > When I accumulate the funds to buy a PS1000, I hope to make a pilgrimage to Grado Labs in New York, using my frequent flyer miles, to audition several PS1000s (and hopefully express my gratitude to the Grado folks!).
> ...


 
  
 Yea....good luck.....you probably have a better chance getting into fort knox


----------



## TimSchirmer

I recently sold my GS1000 because after extensive listening between them and my AKG K340's. They just sounded better to my ears after testing with various high end amps and sources at the last head-fi meet. My mind was boggled. I either got a really nice pair of K340's. I've sold the GS1000's and put the extra money into my source and am quite happy with the results. More expensive isn’t always better. I don't understand why John Grado doesn't just do a re-release of the HP-1000's. I just saw a post in the FS section asking $1200 for "black star" SR200's right here on head-fi. HP-1000's are going for like 2k.
  
 So many of us prefer the Joseph Grado sound. In my opinion ANY headphone company who's flagship from the late 1980's sounds FAR better than it's newest flagship in 2014 is seriously doing it wrong.


----------



## bassboysam

"Sound better" is an opinion and the old Grados are expensive not because they sound better but because they sound different and are in short supply.


----------



## LCfiner

As someone who’s had both the HP-1 and the SR-200 with HP1000 drivers, I disagree that they sound better (let alone FAR better) than the PS1000. GS1000 isn’t the grado flagship. PS1000 is and it is more neutral and impressive than the GS1000 - although I would not call it neutral compared the HP-1. The HP-1 is an excellent headphone but is not perfect. For example, it has virtually no soundstage. It also has a bit of an upper midrange glare. Not as emphasized as the RS1 but it’s not as flat as the PS1000 in the mids.
  
 I think it would be nice if Grado offered a more neutral set of headphones like the HP-1. One could say the PS500 is an attempt at that (insofar as it has a different, darker tone than the RS1) but it’s still very much an exciting and lively headphone and not more staid and neutral like the HP-1. 
  
 And I’m not sure if there really are "so many" people out there who prefer the old Joseph Grado sound. After all, they only made 1000 HP-1000 headphones total… So that really limited the total number of people (including some used resales) who have even heard the headphones. Can you say there are really “so many” people who prefer the Joe Grado sound? it’s limited by those who have heard it. The internet - and especially the head-fi and related forums - become an echo chamber for praising the HP-1 headphones. 
  
 I may have some issues with Grado’s lineup but I think they did an excellent job with the PS1000. And it appears the e series may have further refined performance (bass extension and imaging). 
  
 (btw, that $1200 SR200 price is super inflated and optimistic. I bought and sold mine for under 600 just a  few months ago. And would not have paid more for them. the SR200 are not as good as the HP1000.)


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

My girlfriend just sent me this article after I got her a pair of SR-125i's, she is really starting to get into the whole "re-discovering" music stage, and it is awesome 
  
 Also note: I bought them brand new, and upon opening the box, they came with the L-cush instead of the flats!!! 
  
http://www.electriccity.be/Images/The%20Death%20of%20High%20Fidelity%20_%20Rolling%20Stone.pdf


----------



## ferday

loving[max]sound said:


> My girlfriend just sent me this article after I got her a pair of SR-125i's, she is really starting to get into the whole "re-discovering" music stage, and it is awesome
> 
> Also note: I bought them brand new, and upon opening the box, they came with the L-cush instead of the flats!!!
> 
> http://www.electriccity.be/Images/The%20Death%20of%20High%20Fidelity%20_%20Rolling%20Stone.pdf


 
  
 that was one of the few articles i haven't read yet on the loudness war, and a good one at that.  thanks!


----------



## whirlwind

loving[max]sound said:


> My girlfriend just sent me this article after I got her a pair of SR-125i's, she is really starting to get into the whole "re-discovering" music stage, and it is awesome
> 
> Also note: I bought them brand new, and upon opening the box, they came with the L-cush instead of the flats!!!
> 
> http://www.electriccity.be/Images/The%20Death%20of%20High%20Fidelity%20_%20Rolling%20Stone.pdf


 
  
 Nice that your girlfriend is rediscovering her music.
  
 I am such a believer than you live your life with your music....I mean it is something that you carry with you your whole life.
  
 I wish my wife would.
  
 The most I can get out of her is, when i get a new set of cans ...I ask her to listen and tell me how she like them.
  
 Usually I get her to listen for two minutes....then she takes them off and says ....sounds pretty good......then thats the last she will use them.
  
 She did listen to the HD800 for about one minute longer...took them off ...said, those are really nice.......last she has used them   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 I agree....that is a very good article..


----------



## stacker45

Even though I absolutely love my HP1000, I still prefer my the sound of my PS1000. I might be the only one who does, just like I prefer the Bushmills X, to the RS1i. I pride myself of telling it, like I see it, even if I ruffle a few feathers in the process.
  
 And just in case some people didn't know what LC meant  HP1, it's just that the 1000 pairs of HP1000 were divided in three submodels if you will, the HP1, wich have a polarity switch in the middle of the cup, the HP2 wich are the most frequently seen, are basically HP1 minus the polarity switch, and the HP3 of wich there are very few, and had drivers that didn't measure, or perform as well as the HP1 and HP2 
  
 Then it gets a little confusing, as if it wasn't already. Because the HP1000 used two different cables, now, if LC or any one else knows different, don't hesitate to step in. The HP1 and HP2 could be had with the regular generic Grado cable, or the ''Joseph Grado Signature Ultra Wide Bandwith Reference Cable'', while the HP3 could only be had with the generic cable.


----------



## music101

What are some excellent choices in amps for the PS500/e?

I will be pairing them with a Fiio X3 or X5. 

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## stacker45

I agree with bassboysam when he says that the reason that the HP1000 are so expensive, is not because they sound better, but because they sound different, and are in short supply.
  
 I for one, have always said that I prefer the PS1000 to the HP1000.


----------



## up late

will be handing the rs1i back to my buddy this weekend. it's been a fun ride and i'm gonna miss it. think i need a grado in my life.


----------



## Justin_Time

stacker45 said:


> Even though I absolutely love my HP1000, I still prefer my the sound of my PS1000. I might be the only one who does, just like I prefer the Bushmills X, to the RS1i. I pride myself of telling it, like I see it, even if I ruffle a few feathers in the process.
> 
> And just in case some people didn't know what LC meant  HP1, it's just that the 1000 pairs of HP1000 were divided in three submodels if you will, the HP1, wich have a polarity switch in the middle of the cup, the HP2 wich are the most frequently seen, are basically HP1 minus the polarity switch, and the HP3 of wich there are very few, and had drivers that didn't measure, or perform as well as the HP1 and HP2
> 
> Then it gets a little confusing, as if it wasn't already. Because the HP1000 used two different cables, now, if LC or any one else knows different, don't hesitate to step in. The HP1 and HP2 could be had with the regular generic Grado cable, or the ''Joseph Grado Signature Ultra Wide Bandwith Reference Cable'', while the HP3 could only be had with the generic cable.




Thank you for reminding us about the various incarnations of the HP1000. Many on this Forum are probably too young to know--I am too old to remember.

I listened to the HP2 that I had for years and the newly acquired PS1000 a few years ago and promptly sold the HP2 for an embarrassing amount of money and bought two pairs of headphones with it.

Take care!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

A very very good album indeeeeeeeed!


----------



## JoeDoe

up late said:


> will be handing the rs1i back to my buddy this weekend. it's been a fun ride and i'm gonna miss it. think i need a grado in my life.




I've got a woodied pair of 325's with your name on them. Shoot me a PM!


----------



## izzard1982

Does anyone have channel imbalance issue on RS1e? The two pairs I have owned have the same issue which sound skewed to the left.


----------



## hsubox

ruthieandjohn said:


> When I accumulate the funds to buy a PS1000, I hope to make a pilgrimage to Grado Labs in New York, using my frequent flyer miles, to audition several PS1000s (and hopefully express my gratitude to the Grado folks!).


 
  
 Decibel Audio in Chicago has a full Grado display. I was totally impressed with that store (one, because they had Grados at all, but two, they were on demo!). I got my PS500 from them. Good people.


----------



## ferday

izzard1982 said:


> Does anyone have channel imbalance issue on RS1e? The two pairs I have owned have the same issue which sound skewed to the left.


 
  
 are you sure it's not you?  i have a channel imbalance (my ears LOL) which makes every headphone sounds skewed to the right unless i use balance control


----------



## izzard1982

ferday said:


> are you sure it's not you?  i have a channel imbalance (my ears LOL) which makes every headphone sounds skewed to the right unless i use balance control


 
 Yes, that's why I bought a 325e after returning the first pair just to make sure it wasn't because of my ears and 325e sounded perfect in term of channel balance. Wife also tried on both pairs and she even thought that left channel of the second pairs wasn't working right after she put it on when a mono track was played. And I don't have this issue with my other phones (Audeze LCD2, Bose QC15, etc.). So, yes, I'm pretty sure it's the RS1e that has issue. Just wanted to check if anyone else has encountered the same issue.


----------



## ferday

izzard1982 said:


> Yes, that's why I bought a 325e after returning the first pair just to make sure it wasn't because of my ears and 325e sounded perfect in term of channel balance. Wife also tried on both pairs and she even thought that left channel of the second pairs wasn't working right after she put it on when a mono track was played. And I don't have this issue with my other phones (Audeze LCD2, Bose QC15, etc.). So, yes, I'm pretty sure it's the RS1e that has issue. Just wanted to check if anyone else has encountered the same issue.


 
  
 fair enough!  i check all my new headphones roughly with an SPL meter since i can't "natively" check for channel imbalance ha ha.  it's surprising how many people have slight differences in their ears and don't even know
  
 to answer your question...my rs1(i) are perfectly balanced.  reading about the rs1 on the website, they are supposed to be .05dB balanced so definitely no-one should ever hear any channel issues from those!!


----------



## izzard1982

ferday said:


> fair enough!  i check all my new headphones roughly with an SPL meter since i can't "natively" check for channel imbalance ha ha.  it's surprising how many people have slight differences in their ears and don't even know
> 
> to answer your question...my rs1(i) are perfectly balanced.  reading about the rs1 on the website, they are supposed to be .05dB balanced so definitely no-one should ever hear any channel issues from those!!


 
 Totally agree, RS1e should be high quality phone, and I like it a lot more than 325e which sounds harsh and thin on my system. Really hope Grado can sort this out soon, then I may try third pair.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

izzard1982 said:


> Does anyone have channel imbalance issue on RS1e? The two pairs I have owned have the same issue which sound skewed to the left.


 
 That is really unfortunate to hear, especially considering these are very high caliber headphones... Third time is a charm I guess... :S


----------



## ruthieandjohn

izzard1982 said:


> Does anyone have channel imbalance issue on RS1e? The two pairs I have owned have the same issue which sound skewed to the left.


 

 "The fault, dear izzard, is not in our cans,
 "But in ourselves, that we are unbalanced."


----------



## izzard1982

ruthieandjohn said:


> "The fault, dear izzard, is not in our cans,
> "But in ourselves, that we are unbalanced."


 
 Wow, guess you were right


----------



## izzard1982

ferday said:


> fair enough!  i check all my new headphones roughly with an SPL meter since i can't "natively" check for channel imbalance ha ha.  it's surprising how many people have slight differences in their ears and don't even know
> 
> to answer your question...my rs1(i) are perfectly balanced.  reading about the rs1 on the website, they are supposed to be .05dB balanced so definitely no-one should ever hear any channel issues from those!!


 
 Downloaded an SPL meter app and tried it on RS1e when playing a mono track, right channel was 1 or 2 dB lower than left channel most of the time, not sure how much difference this will make in a normal music listening session, just put it here as a discussion topic.


----------



## CH23

izzard1982 said:


> Downloaded an SPL meter app and tried it on RS1e when playing a mono track, right channel was 1 or 2 dB lower than left channel most of the time, not sure how much difference this will make in a normal music listening session, just put it here as a discussion topic.




Apparently enough to be annoyed by it. 

Personally i can't stand having the feeling of "imbalanced" audio, like one of your ears is stuffed...


----------



## izzard1982

ch23 said:


> Apparently enough to be annoyed by it.
> 
> Personally i can't stand having the feeling of "imbalanced" audio, like one of your ears is stuffed...


 
 Same here, grado shouldn't have this kind of issue.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

izzard1982 said:


> Same here, grado shouldn't have this kind of issue.


 
 Seems to me that Gradolabs would try to make good on this.  They more than any other headphone artist I've seen quote the balance between their drivers, taking it as a point of pride, and I would think they would repair or replace for this problem.
  
 For example, their current info on the RS1e has this chart:
  
 Audio Specs:
 Transducer Type: Dynamic
 Operating Principle: Open Air
 Frequency Response: 12 - 30,000 hz
 SPL 1mW: 99.8 dB
 Normal Impedance: 32 ohms
 Driver Matched dB: .05 dB


----------



## bpcans

ruthieandjohn said:


> "The fault, dear izzard, is not in our cans,
> "But in ourselves, that we are unbalanced."


Genius!


----------



## Justin_Time

izzard1982 said:


> Downloaded an SPL meter app and tried it on RS1e when playing a mono track, right channel was 1 or 2 dB lower than left channel most of the time, not sure how much difference this will make in a normal music listening session, just put it here as a discussion topic.



 


The HP-2 used to have this imbalance problem, especially with age.

I though Grado solved that problem with the PS1000 generation.

1 or 2 dB of difference would drive me completely nuts.


----------



## Paul Graham

I have owned three Grado's so far, 
  
 SR60i
 iGrado
 iGrado E Series ( Or MKII )
  
 I stupidly sold the SR60i's to a friend and wish I hadn't.
 The iGrado's were upgraded to the latest model due to a driver fault on warranty. 
  
 One day I will have another lovely pair of on/over ear Grado's.
 Which ones I truly don't know but Im going to be looking higher up the chain.
  
 Maybe the RS1's?! We will see.


----------



## jaywillin

anyone else like "the band" ?????


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> anyone else like "the band" ?????


Who doesn't my man?


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> Who doesn't my man?


 
  
 i thought someone might !


----------



## crim gnarly

izzard1982 said:


> Does anyone have channel imbalance issue on RS1e? The two pairs I have owned have the same issue which sound skewed to the left.


 
 I have the RS1e and do not have this issue. Headphones work just as i expected.  Are you sure it's not the source?
  
 I love my RS1e paired with my little dot i+   : )


----------



## izzard1982

crim gnarly said:


> I have the RS1e and do not have this issue. Headphones work just as i expected.  Are you sure it's not the source?
> 
> I love my RS1e paired with my little dot i+   : )


 
 I have tried different phones on my system, I'm sure it's not the source. I also tried RS1e on my iphone which showed same issue. Guess I just got bad luck on purchasing RS1e, not sure if I want to try it again. And besides the channel imbalance issue, compare to 325e, RS1e is very uncomfortable to use because of the larger driver and the exposed plastic ring around the driver pressing my ears. 
 Actually I'm thinking getting a RS1i instead, not sure where still have it.


----------



## jimr101

When I think of the Band. Southern hillbillies red neck hippies that bathe Jay. That moved out west. Hum! I like that!


----------



## Gr33nL34f

but the band is canadian. lol


----------



## ruthieandjohn

izzard1982 said:


> I have tried different phones on my system, I'm sure it's not the source. I also tried RS1e on my iphone which showed same issue. Guess I just got bad luck on purchasing RS1e, not sure if I want to try it again. And besides the channel imbalance issue, compare to 325e, RS1e is very uncomfortable to use because of the larger driver and the exposed plastic ring around the driver pressing my ears.
> Actually I'm thinking getting a RS1i instead, not sure where still have it.




Nuts About Hi-Fi at www.nutsabouthifi.com, (360) 698-1348, 9960 Silverdale Way NW Ste 3, Silverdale, WA 98383 had a fresh-out-of-the-box RS1i, SN 10691, when I bought my Grado RS1i from them less than two weeks ago.


----------



## hsubox

crim gnarly said:


> I have the RS1e and do not have this issue. Headphones work just as i expected.  Are you sure it's not the source?
> 
> I love my RS1e paired with my little dot i+   : )


 

 What tubes are you using? Great combo!


----------



## stacker45

I know it sucks that some headphones aren't up to specs, but a little turn of the balance control should fix it, just saying.


----------



## izzard1982

ruthieandjohn said:


> Nuts About Hi-Fi at www.nutsabouthifi.com, (360) 698-1348, 9960 Silverdale Way NW Ste 3, Silverdale, WA 98383 had a fresh-out-of-the-box RS1i, SN 10691, when I bought my Grado RS1i from them less than two weeks ago.


 
 Thanks for the info kayandjohn, is your RS1i the red e driver version or the original?


----------



## jimr101

Kind of like that other southern red neck hippie I like so much Neil Young.LOL


----------



## ruthieandjohn

izzard1982 said:


> Thanks for the info kayandjohn, is your RS1i the red e driver version or the original?



Mine is NOT the red driver... It's serial number is about 700 lower than the one at Nuts About HiFi. As I recall ( but you could ask), the R1i at that store is also original, not red, in its drivers. Definitely labeled RS1 not RS 1e.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Grado HP in artwork...
  
  
 http://www.oliviaknapp.com/macklemore/


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

And another!
  
  
 http://www.oliviaknapp.com/prehensility/2h010w72gybphh6zfxn2bj5fjyxqk9


----------



## crim gnarly

hsubox said:


> What tubes are you using? Great combo!


 
  
 Thanks, I have a matched pair of Voshkod 6ZH1P-EV 
  
Sounds great, very happy with the setup : )


----------



## JoeDoe

crim gnarly said:


> Thanks, I have a matched pair of Voshkod 6ZH1P-EV
> 
> Sounds great, very happy with the setup : )


 
 Those are great tubes! If you haven't already, give the Little Dot Tube Rolling thread a once over. There's some crazy stuff going on over there as far as rolling non-native tubes that really sound just fantastic!


----------



## Krutsch

jimr101 said:


> When I think of the Band. *Southern hillbillies red neck hippies that bathe Jay.* That moved out west. Hum! I like that!


 
  
 OK, that's an image I can live without


----------



## hsubox

crim gnarly said:


> Thanks, I have a matched pair of Voshkod 6ZH1P-EV
> 
> Sounds great, very happy with the setup : )


 
 Yep! Those are the ones I'm using.


----------



## crim gnarly

hsubox said:


> Yep! Those are the ones I'm using.


 
  
 How are you liking the Bifrost?  I use the modi, was wondering if it would be worth upgrading.


----------



## hsubox

crim gnarly said:


> How are you liking the Bifrost?  I use the modi, was wondering if it would be worth upgrading.


 
  
 The Bifrost/Little Dot combination is sublime. Sparkly, lively, and plenty of impact from the RS1s. Just a very clean sound.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*"Grados, How Do We Love Thee?  Let Me Count The Ways..."*
  
 I analyzed one year's worth of responses to the thread "Rank The Headphones That You Own," resulting in a compilation of 2,000 headphone rankings by head-fi.org participants.  That analysis is posted here:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/721406/how-we-rank-our-own-headphones-statistics-of-2-000-owner-rankings-compiled#post_10597847
  
 Here, I look specifically at the Grado / Alessandro responses. Because my data ended on June 1, 2014, there are no inclusions of the newer "-e" series of Grados in this data.
  
 Of those 2,000 comparisons, 113 involved Grado headphones, or 5.6%.  Grado owners are a select crew, in the (top, of course) 6% of head-fi-ers.  Here is how Grados broke down by model:
  

*Grado headphone models ranked, by decreasing count.*
  
 I developed a "rank-order score," in which if a headphone occurred at the top of a list of a headphones ranking, it would score a "0" and if it was at the bottom, it scored a "1" - hence, if the headphone had as many other models ranked above it as below it, it received a score of 0.50
  
 Here are the most popular Grado headphones, sorted in order of increasing rank-order score (i.e., highest-rated headphone on top).  Be aware that this ranking is rather artificial, as each headphone is compared to whatever other headphones its owner has... one owner may be comparing a Grado to a bunch of Sennheisers, and another may rank it in comparison to an assortment of AKGs and Audio-Technicas. 
  

*Most popular Grado headphones, in decending order of rank order position score.*
  
 To proceed further, it is necessary to look at individual rank-order score listings.  The first entry in the table above indicates that the Grado RS2i was included in two different rank orderings.  Here are the specific rank orders involved:
  

*The two rankings of the Grado RS2i place it in the middle of the left list (50% score) and at the top of the right (0%).*
  
 We perform this rank ordering for each of the 13 Grado models listed two tables above.  As we do, we find that certain other headphone models appear in multiple rankings.  Here is an example, in which the 13 rankings of the Grado SR225i are shown (7 in the first table, the other 6 in the second).  Other (non-Grado) headphones that occur in multiple rankings are colored to match each other (click to enlarge):
  


*Thirteen rankings of the Grado SR225i, color-coding common alternative headphones against which SR225i is ranked (e.g., medium blue is Sennheiser HD 25-1 II, occurring in two rankings).  Position score of the SR225i **for each ranking is given at the top of the ranking.*
  
 Not all Grado model rankings had enough entries to show multiple occurrences of other headphones (for example, the RS2i ranking lists shown above have no other headphone occurring more than once).
  
 However, if we look across all of the Grado models that DO have multiple occurrences of a particular other headphone model, we can build a table in which those Grado models run down the left side, and the various recurring other models are listed across the top. 
  
 For a given Grado model, we have a band of six rows across the table.  The Grado model is always the fourth row of a band and is coded with a white background.  Commonly-occurring alternative headphone models are listed in each column, from left to right, in roughly decreasing order of relative quality to the Grados.  Hence, the Sennheiser HD800, ALWAYS listed higher than any Grado in any rank ordering, occurs as the first (left) column.
  
 For each intersection of the Grado model band (6 consecutive rows) to a headphone column, we color a cell ABOVE the white Grado cell for each ranking that the alternative headphone is ranked higher than the Grado;  likewise when the alternative headphone is ranked lower than the Grado, we color a cell BELOW the Grado cell. (Again, click to enlarge).
  


*Ranking of each popular Grado model (rows) vs. common other models (rows).  Each time the alternative model was ranked above the Grado, a cell above the white centerline Grado cell is colored; likewise a cell below the Grado cell is colored when the alternative headphone is ranked lower.*
  
 Recalling the comparison of the SR225i to the Sennheiser HD 25-1 II shown as blue cells in the table immediately prior to this table, we see that one of the comparisons placed the HD 25-1 II ABOVE the Grado SR225i, and the other placed it below the SR225i.  Therefore, in the table above, for the SR225i band (third major band from the top), in the column for the Sennheiser HD 25-1 (16 models in from the left, or 10 in from the right), there is one bright blue cell above the white Grado cell, and one bright blue cell below it.
  
 For any Grado model band, as we pass from left to right, the white cell of that model has the colored cells all above it.  Hence, the first column (Sennheiser HD 800) is always rated higher than any of the Grados in their respective bands.  As we move along the band to the right, we eventually encounter situations where the Grado white cell has colored cells above and below it.  Hence, for the SR 325i (second band), one person ranked the Sony MDR-1R MK2 above the SR325i and one person ranked it below... hence the white Grado cell is sandwiched between two red Sony cells (19 columns in from left).  Two columns further right, the alternative headphones are consistently ranked lower than the Grado SR325i.  For example, the mustard cells of the V-MODA M-100 both occur below the white Grado S325i cell in the V-MODA M-100 column, 21 columns in from the left.
  
 That table simply attempts to summarize the 85 rank-order listings that comprise the 13 models listed in the second table above.  I can provide (or post) each of those 85 rank order listings for further exploration on request, providing more detail than the summary above.


----------



## Claritas

Great work. Thanks!

I think a simpler list that combines all the versions of a particular model (original series, i series, and modded) would be more representative of preferences. Together, there are 15 RS1's instead of only 7 and a lot of 80's.


----------



## stacker45

WowI, I'm speechless, I never woul've had the patience to do something like that. Great work.
  
 I'm not sur why you have the HP1000 separate from the HP2, if it's because you want to be as torough as possible, you may want to write HP1000-HP1, HP1000-HP2, and HP1000-HP3. Mine are HP2, by the way, also, I have the L-cush on my Bushmills. And as far as the PS1000 go, I think that there are at least two other members that own them, I think that LC and MH, also own PS1000.
  
 I don't mean to bust your balls, but you obviously care about détails,so,I just want to help.


----------



## whirlwind

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## whirlwind

My breakfast for this Saturday morning


----------



## jaywillin

the dead and the gs1000e , nice way to wake up here !


----------



## JoeDoe

Starting em young! Woodied some SR60s for a family friends daughter who likes em more than beats!


----------



## bpcans

joedoe said:


> Starting em young! Woodied some SR60s for a family friends daughter who likes em more than beats!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Fantastic pic. That's how Grado headphones will survive Beats, all you have to do is listen with them.


----------



## CH23

joedoe said:


> Starting em young! Woodied some SR60s for a family friends daughter who likes em more than beats!




This young and already spoiled


----------



## ruthieandjohn

bpcans said:


> Fantastic pic. That's how Grado headphones will survive Beats, all you have to do is listen with them.


 

 I think bpcans just hit upon the proper marketing slogan for Grado..
  
*Beats *beats*!*


----------



## bpcans

ruthieandjohn said:


> I think bpcans just hit upon the proper marketing slogan for Grado..
> 
> *[COLOR=8B4513]Beats[/COLOR]* [COLOR=FF0000]beats[/COLOR]*!*


That's bpcans, LLC. Registered and Trademarked. Lol. It's all yours if you want it k&j.


----------



## Gr33nL34f

would the shiit modi be to bright of a dac for a pair of MS1i's?


----------



## crim gnarly

I think my Modi is too bright for my RS1, im looking to upgrade, not sure if that helps.


gr33nl34f said:


> would the shiit modi be to bright of a dac for a pair of MS1i's?


 
 I think my Modi is too bright for my RS1, im looking to upgrade, not sure if that helps.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Used to let my 6yo nephew wear my SR60i. The boy looked very funny with those (big) cans and the huge black cables. Too bad I didn't take any pic of him listening to Aqua and Boney M.


----------



## Gr33nL34f

guess im not getting the modi then. lol


----------



## ruthieandjohn

A reviewer on amazon.com, "machina," recently posted a fantabulous comparison of the various Grado SR models.  He lived with each one for at least a week (SR60, SR80, SR125, SR225, SR325).  I recommend it:     
  
 http://www.amazon.com/review/R1J0MB5XQL8NO?_encoding=UTF8&ASIN=B00L1NTJAW&cdMSG=addedToThread&cdPage=&newContentID=Mx2CETSAO1MG6MZ&newContentNum=1&ref_=cm_cr_pr_cmt#CustomerDiscussionsNRPB


----------



## crim gnarly

gr33nl34f said:


> guess im not getting the modi then. lol


 
 Let me know what you end up getting, I'm looking for a reasonably priced alternative to my Modi


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> A reviewer on amazon.com, "machina," recently posted a fantabulous comparison of the various Grado SR models.  He lived with each one for at least a week (SR60, SR80, SR125, SR225, SR325).  I recommend it:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/review/R1J0MB5XQL8NO?_encoding=UTF8&ASIN=B00L1NTJAW&cdMSG=addedToThread&cdPage=&newContentID=Mx2CETSAO1MG6MZ&newContentNum=1&ref_=cm_cr_pr_cmt#CustomerDiscussionsNRPB


 
 So I read this review and ("assuming the same ear cushions are used")…what cushions were used on the 80's??? I know the (S) cushion is mentioned, but what models were they used on??? What made the reviewer come to the conclusion that they reduce brightness/intimacy, and loosen the bass???
 Also, I wear all of my Grados for 4-5 hrs for a listening session with no discomfort at all, and never feel the weight of any of them (including the PS1K) on the top of my head, and I can't see how the weight of the 80's-225's could even be an issue…there is no weight to them. I do agree  that the 325's are very comfortable…but no more comfortable than the 80's-225's would be due to the 80's-225's weighing less. By all means I'm not trying to turn this into a debate…the reviewer heard what* he* heard and I'm not doubting that (everyone hears differently), but never mentions if the 80's were used with the stock (S) cushions or with the (L) cushions…which will make a world of difference for the 80's IMO, and put them strongly right up with the other models…especially for the price, being he did mention price/performance differences.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

joseph69 said:


> So I read this review and ("assuming the same ear cushions are used")…what cushions were used on the 80's??? I know the (S) cushion is mentioned, but what models were they used on??? What made the reviewer come to the conclusion that they reduce brightness/intimacy, and loosen the bass???
> Also, I wear all of my Grados for 4-5 hrs for a listening session with no discomfort at all, and never feel the weight of any of them (including the PS1K) on the top of my head, and I can't see how the weight of the 80's-225's could even be an issue…there is no weight to them. I do agree  that the 325's are very comfortable…but no more comfortable than the 80's-225's would be due to the 80's-225's weighing less. By all means I'm not trying to turn this into a debate…the reviewer heard what* he* heard and I'm not doubting that (everyone hears differently), but never mentions if the 80's were used with the stock (S) cushions or with the (L) cushions…which will make a world of difference for the 80's IMO, and put them strongly right up with the other models…especially for the price, being he did mention price/performance differences.



 


IMO the S cushions do reduce brightness and loosen the bass, not sure about intimacy though. I've heard about the quarter mod a lot, but in my own experience, the difference it made on the SR80i is not that much.
The mod also messed up my S Cushs, too.
And yes SR80i owners NEED to buy the L Cush. Huge difference on sound.

The 325is are really heavy. The weight, along with the clamping force of the headband, made the listening experience quite painful. So I had to bend the headband a few times to make it loose enough for every day use. Still, I can't use any L-cush Grados for more than 45 minutes or so.


----------



## LCfiner

Yeah, in my experience with the Bushmills and the lower end SR60s, the comfy pads create a thicker, more bloated and mushy bass compared to the L cush. You get more bass with the comfy pads - which some may prefer regardless - but it feels loose.


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > So I read this review and ("assuming the same ear cushions are used")…what cushions were used on the 80's??? I know the (S) cushion is mentioned, but what models were they used on??? What made the reviewer come to the conclusion that they reduce brightness/intimacy, and loosen the bass???
> ...


 
 Totally agree with what you say about the (S) cushion, and I'm not to sure the intimacy is less either. My point was the reviewer didn't use the (L) cushions on the 80's…why not ? This would have taken them to another level.
 I disagree about the 325's weight/comfort, and can't believe you can't wear them for more than 45 min. Like I said, I go for 3-5hr at a time with all my Grados with no issues. Try this out…I know you said you had to "bend" the band a few times, but what you need to do is not bend but pull the headband from just above the rod blocks (not on them) *slowly* and until the headband is in a horizontal position and hold it there for 5-15 seconds, but do this a little at a time until they become U shaped, and stay in the shape of a U. The headband is spring steel, which will try to return to its original shape, so this must be done as many times as needed to stay in the U shape. Now the drivers are just resting on your ears with minimum clamping force, and you should be able to wear them for hours. If you take a look at the old Grado HP-1/2/3/ models take notice and you will see the headband are U shaped. Try this out, hope it helps.


----------



## joseph69

lcfiner said:


> Yeah, in my experience with the Bushmills and the lower end SR60s, the comfy pads create a thicker, more bloated and mushy bass compared to the L cush. You get more bass with the comfy pads - which some may prefer regardless - but it feels loose.


 
 Agreed.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Thank you joseph69. I tried that and the 325is certainly feels more comfortable. From my experiences Grado's always become more comfortable through time (as they loosen after countless hours on our heads), but your advice does speed up the process more than bending them. 
  
 If only I have a chance to try the Bushmills. The only limited-edition that I may have a chance to try in my country is the HF2. Apart from that, I don't think any1 around here has ever considered buying limited edition headphones at all. It also took the previous owner almost a year to sell the MSPro (to me).
 So I have to say the Bushmills are quite fascinating. I've read reviews, but we all know that no one can imagine the sound from words.


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> Thank you joseph69. I tried that and the 325is certainly feels more comfortable. From my experiences Grado's always become more comfortable through time (as they loosen after countless hours on our heads), but your advice does speed up the process more than bending them.
> 
> If only I have a chance to try the Bushmills. The only limited-edition that I may have a chance to try in my country is the HF2. Apart from that, I don't think any1 around here has ever considered buying limited edition headphones at all. It also took the previous owner almost a year to sell the MSPro (to me).
> So I have to say the Bushmills are quite fascinating. I've read reviews, but we all know that no one can imagine the sound from words.


 
 Your very welcome, glad this was helpful for your comfort. When I said HP-1/2/3 I meant *HF *models, thanks! The Bushmills are limited production, and are no longer available…the only way to obtain a pair is used, and they don't come up for sale much. I had them when they sold the first batch, but only used them for 8hrs just to hear what they were about, but right out of the box they were nice sounding, but thats as far as my experience with them went, then I sold them. I never heard the MS-Pro, but I own the RS1i's which are tuned slightly different from each other, but are basically equivalent in sound give or take. And no, you can't imagine sound from words.


----------



## jaywillin

"good ol' sunday morning" happy, southern redneck hippie music


----------



## annar

Hi, 
 Some help needed.
 Going to buy 325's, now question is should I be getting  325is or 325e  and is the extra $50 warranted??
 Thanks,
 Anna


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

annar said:


> Hi,
> Some help needed.
> Going to buy 325's, now question is should I be getting  325is or 325e  and is the extra $50 warranted??
> Thanks,
> Anna


 
 Hi Anna, the 325is is already a solid choice. I have not tried the 325e myself, but I don't think the 325e is gonna be nights and days from the 325is.
 On the other hand, the 325e might have audible differences in term of sounds. I've mostly treated successors-and-predecessors as differrent buying options. It's not like the new ones are always better. Sometimes the old ones are better, but then "better" is always a matter of opinion. You may want to save a few dollars to buy a good amp/dac for the 325 (whatever the model), because they're gonna need that to reach their full potential.
 Cheers.


----------



## joseph69

annar said:


> Hi,
> Some help needed.
> Going to buy 325's, now question is should I be getting  325is or 325e  and is the extra $50 warranted??
> Thanks,
> Anna


 
 The 325's are an excellent choice!
 I've never heard the (e) series, but I do own the (is) series and couldn't be happier with them.
 You may also be able to find the 325is for a discount somewhere due to the (e) series being released and save yourself some money. Shop around, I just saved $485.00 on a brand new PS-1000 from Stereo Design because of this. The 325's will sound great out of most anything…amping them isn't a must, but they would definitely benefit from it.


----------



## stacker45

Joseph...Buddy, it might be the pain killers I took an hour ago that are starting to kick in, but I'm confused about what you've said regarding the HP1-2-3 headbands being U shaped, I staired at my HP2 for a good 30 seconds, and came to the conclusion that it is, in fact, U shaped, just like my GS/PS1000, my Bushmills X and my SR80i are U shaped. I guess they figured that shaping it that way makes the headphones more comfortable than if they were say, W shaped, the pointy part would probably start to hurt after a while. Just saying.
  
 Also, and keep in mind that I type very slowly, therefore those painkillers are in full stride by now, but you've said that the Bushmills sounded good out of the box, well duh! headphones usually don't sound they best when you leave them in the box. Anyway, and feel free not to answer me, because, after all, it's non of my buisness, but why sell them, if they sound good, especially considering the fact that they're a limited edition, so they might appreciate in time.
  
 Signed, a confused, but painless, Stacker45.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Joseph...Buddy, it might be the pain killers I took an hour ago that are starting to kick in, but I'm confused about what you've said regarding the HP1-2-3 headbands being U shaped, I staired at my HP2 for a good 30 seconds, and came to the conclusion that it is, in fact, U shaped, just like my GS/PS1000, my Bushmills X and my SR80i are U shaped. I guess they figured that shaping it that way makes the headphones more comfortable than if they were say, W shaped, the pointy part would probably start to hurt after a while. Just saying.
> 
> Also, and keep in mind that I type very slowly, therefore those painkillers are in full stride by now, but you've said that the Bushmills sounded good out of the box, well duh! headphones usually don't sound they best when you leave them in the box. Anyway, and feel free not to answer me, because, after all, it's non of my buisness, but why sell them, if they sound good, especially considering the fact that they're a limited edition, so they might appreciate in time.
> 
> Signed, a confused, but painless, Stacker45.


 
 What I mean about the U shape is while lying flat down the drivers are spread apart… where as when they are new, lying flat down the drivers are close to each other, so the headband is shaped more circular then U shaped, which makes them much more comfortable due to less clamping force. I really wasn't interested in the Bushmills plus I already had 3 pairs of Grados at the time. I was just fortunate to have gotten the chance to buy then, so I did, and checked them out, and sold them. I didn't care if they would be collectible or not, I'm not into *Limited Edition* production products, never was.  
  
 This was very true, and very funny!!!
  
 "Also, and keep in mind that I type very slowly, therefore those painkillers are in full stride by now, but you've said that the Bushmills sounded good out of the box, well duh! headphones usually don't sound they best when you leave them in the box".


----------



## stacker45

I'm glad you found my post intertaining, and thanks for clarifying what you meant about the HP1-2-3 being U shaped as opposed to oh!, I don't know, horse shoe shaped, has you can see, I have my wits back.
  
 I realise that the Bushmills X, are limited edition headphones, but I'm still surprised that they don't get discussed more. I just finished listening to mine, and I love the way they sound, and the fact that they're the cheapest wooded Grados, tickles me even more.
  
 My knee is killing me, so I guess I'll be out of comission again for a few hours.


----------



## jaywillin

some crunchy music !!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Symphonic Black/Gothic Metal with Shakespearean-themed lyrics. Sounds best on the MS2.


----------



## ferday

gr33nl34f said:


> guess im not getting the modi then. lol




Just saying, I adore my magni/modi combo with the rs1i. I wouldn't want it less bright


----------



## YtseJamer

The new Opeth sounds great on my new 225e


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Hi there, random fellow Opeth fan! 
  
 Yesterday I went to audition the MS2 and I must say that while it sounded quite good with Metal with Symphonic elements on my O2/ODAC, it's a tad too powerless for high-speed Metal. In comparison to the 325is, Metallica, Trivium and Death are all just boooooring. The MS2, IMHO, seems to be more suitable for Classic and Prog Rock, rather than Metal.


----------



## bassboysam

Anyone have any experience with the Tubemagic D2?


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Get your Grado Labs pins here!
  
 http://www.pintrill.com/collections/pintrill-x-grado/products/pin-grado


----------



## fleasbaby

...rocking a little Miles today...


----------



## CH23

loving[max]sound said:


> Get your Grado Labs pins here!
> 
> http://www.pintrill.com/collections/pintrill-x-grado/products/pin-grado




My hand slipped and i accidentally ordered a few...


----------



## wormsdriver

This song always puts a smile on my face
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 I can feel the drums coming...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Africa ...'nuff said!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

ch23 said:


> My hand slipped and i accidentally ordered a few...


 
  
 Lol, I want to order, but shipping to Canada is 10USD$, I mean seriously? Just put that in an envelope, toss a 1.50$ stamp on there, and send it, 10$? Get out of here!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

wormsdriver said:


> This song always puts a smile on my face
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  
 Great way to start the morning at the office! Thanks!!! *thumbs up*


----------



## CH23

loving[max]sound said:


> Lol, I want to order, but shipping to Canada is 10USD$, I mean seriously? Just put that in an envelope, toss a 1.50$ stamp on there, and send it, 10$? Get out of here!




Hahaha.

Ever tried ordering from europe? Now you guys from America (the continent) know how that feels


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

ch23 said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> Ever tried ordering from europe? Now you guys from America (the continent) know how that feels


 
  

  
 I know what it is like shipping to Europe, and ugh, it really is a pain, but when you are on the same continent... I mean really?? For pins!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

ANYONE IN MONTREAL WANT TO BUY GRADO PINS?! They offer combined shipping! I can place an order and total shipping costs 10$
  
 Let me know if you guys want some!
  
 http://www.pintrill.com/products/pin-grado


----------



## YtseJamer

The new Evergrey song sounds awesome on my 225e


----------



## Krutsch

ytsejamer said:


> The new Opeth sounds great on my new 225e




  
 Wow... thanks for that; didn't even know this was out.  I went straight to HDTracks - I can't wait for the CD


----------



## YtseJamer

krutsch said:


> Wow... thanks for that; didn't even know this was out.  I went straight to HDTracks - I can't wait for the CD


 
  
 Yeah, the new album is out today.
  
 I think that it's their best album since Ghost Reveries!  (IMO of course..)


----------



## Krutsch

krutsch said:


> Wow... thanks for that; didn't even know this was out.  I went straight to HDTracks - I can't wait for the CD


 
  
 Not sure what just happened, but I ordered this on HDTracks and THEY applied a "discount" that matched the original purchase price; so, I paid zero for the 96/24 version.  Has anyone else seen this before?  Not complaining, but puzzled


----------



## swspiers

ytsejamer said:


> Yeah, the new album is out today.
> 
> I think that it's their best album since Ghost Reveries!  (IMO of course..)




Never thought that much of Ghost Reveries. But this album makes me want to do a marathon of the past 4 albums, along with Storm Corrosion.


----------



## Krutsch

swspiers said:


> Never thought that much of Ghost Reveries. But this album makes me want to do a marathon of the past 4 albums, along with Storm Corrosion.


 
 While you are at it, add Steven Wilson's Grace for Drowning to the mix - I've been playing that one to death, along with Storm Corrosion.
  
 I picked up the Blu-ray version of Grace... with the surround mix and I can often be found slumped on my couch with a puddle of drool on my chin


----------



## YtseJamer

swspiers said:


> Never thought that much of Ghost Reveries. But this album makes me want to do a marathon of the past 4 albums, along with Storm Corrosion.


 
  
 I just got the version from HDtracks.  The audio quality of the album deserves special praise. Hardly any compression and very dynamic.


----------



## kvtaco17

ytsejamer said:


> I just got the version from HDtracks.  The audio quality of the album deserves special praise. Hardly any compression and very dynamic.


 

 I just picked it up , and I completely agree... One of the best recorded performances in recent memory!


----------



## Theogenes

Just happened to be listening to _Pale Communion _when I read this... Agreed, great album, a big improvement from _Heritage_ (which I liked, but didn't think was spectacular by any means). You fellas have good taste 'round here


----------



## hsubox

Listening to John Grado's three test tracks on my RS1i tonight. I can definitely say, these headphones were made for this music!!
  
 Sublime...


----------



## bassboysam

hsubox said:


> Listening to John Grado's three test tracks on my RS1i tonight. I can definitely say, these headphones were made for this music!!
> 
> Sublime...


 

 what are the tracks?


----------



## hsubox

bassboysam said:


> what are the tracks?


 
  
http://www.wired.com/2014/08/grado-headphones
  
http://youtu.be/sHOvV2Sx9Dw - Duke Ellington - Jazz Party - Toot Suite
http://youtu.be/abHkDjYRY4w - Ella Fitzgerald - Clap Hands, Here Comes Charlie - A Night in Tunisia
http://youtu.be/jBsWS8OShdc - Eric Clapton - Unplugged - Before You Accuse Me
  
 Quite literally the tracks that your headphones are tuned for.


----------



## HarleyZH

I will still always prefer albums of theirs like Blackwater Park or Still Life - but the newest album is more enjoyable for me than Heritage. I enjoy all of their albums though, just some a lot lot more than others. Great mastering job.


----------



## whirlwind

hsubox said:


> bassboysam said:
> 
> 
> > what are the tracks?
> ...


 
  
 The Clapton unplugged album is epic!


----------



## Melvins

joedoe said:


> I've got a woodied pair of 325's with your name on them. Shoot me a PM!


 
 How did you like your 325is after you woodied them? what type of wood did you use? I'm heavily considering woodying my 325is. I would be getting a full woody, not just a slip on, and the wood will be indiana rosewood. do you just have slip ons on em or did you liberate the driver and install a full wooden enclosure? Thanks for your time man. 
  
 if anyone else has been in my shoes before or has any input in regards to my question please don't hesitate to hold back


----------



## jaywillin




----------



## wormsdriver

you are never too old for rock n' roll!!!
 
  
 EDIT: and these guys are pretty good too! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHaqS3Ccc78


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Glad to see that I am not the only one in this discussion group that read the article.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

hsubox said:


> http://www.wired.com/2014/08/grado-headphones
> 
> http://youtu.be/sHOvV2Sx9Dw - Duke Ellington - Jazz Party - Toot Suite
> http://youtu.be/abHkDjYRY4w - Ella Fitzgerald - Clap Hands, Here Comes Charlie - A Night in Tunisia
> ...


 
  
 Glad to see that I am not the only one in this discussion group that read the article.


----------



## bassboysam

hsubox said:


> http://www.wired.com/2014/08/grado-headphones
> 
> http://youtu.be/sHOvV2Sx9Dw - Duke Ellington - Jazz Party - Toot Suite
> http://youtu.be/abHkDjYRY4w - Ella Fitzgerald - Clap Hands, Here Comes Charlie - A Night in Tunisia
> ...


 

 thanks.
  
 checked them out with my RS-1 Classic and WA6.
  
 The Duke Ellington and Ella Fitgerald tracks sounded great.
  
 But I don't care what I use to listen to non-Cream Eric Clapton, it all sounds like shvt to me.
  
  
 Funny enough with the 325is with the same tracks did not sound as nice.  the hats and cymbals are just too bright and you can hear Ella's breath a little too much. The bass on Toot Suite was too boomy for my tastes too, althogh my 325is has the vent mod.  Something strange though, the 325is had quite a wider soundstage compared to the RS1 which I never noticed before.


----------



## swspiers

bassboysam said:


> thanks.
> 
> checked them out with my RS-1 Classic and WA6.
> 
> ...


 
 Even Derek and the Dominoes?
  
 Otherwise, I'm with ya.


----------



## ferday

hsubox said:


> http://www.wired.com/2014/08/grado-headphones
> 
> http://youtu.be/sHOvV2Sx9Dw - Duke Ellington - Jazz Party - Toot Suite
> http://youtu.be/abHkDjYRY4w - Ella Fitzgerald - Clap Hands, Here Comes Charlie - A Night in Tunisia
> ...


 
  
 i'm not a duke or clapton fan (nor a hater) but i can listen to ella day and night constantly.  the grados really are tuned for her!


----------



## swspiers

Back to Opeth...
  
 This is quickly becoming the best album I have heard in years.
  
 But my Grado's pale in comparison to what my speaker rig is doing right now...


----------



## LCfiner

I wrote  bunch of stuff and junk about the PS1000 and RS1i on the Bakoon HPA-01 in the Bakoon thread. linking here for any Grado heads curious about the pairing (RS1 is fantastic. PS1000 can be fantastic or a little too bassy. tricky pairing)
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/731884/bakoon-hpa-01-headphone-amplifier/15#post_10833158


----------



## Theogenes

harleyzh said:


> I will still always prefer albums of theirs like Blackwater Park or Still Life - but the newest album is more enjoyable for me than Heritage. I enjoy all of their albums though, just some a lot lot more than others. Great mastering job.


 
  
 Agreed on all counts. _Blackwater Park_ was just exceptional in every sense-- I still think "Bleak" has one of my favorite guitar lines of all time. I'd add _My Arms, Your Hearse_ to the list as well, as I love that album beyond my ability to convey it. (It was my first Opeth album, and I still think "When" is better than 99.99999999% of all music ever made.)
  


lcfiner said:


> I wrote  bunch of stuff and junk about the PS1000 and RS1i on the Bakoon HPA-01 in the Bakoon thread. linking here for any Grado heads curious about the pairing (RS1 is fantastic. PS1000 can be fantastic or a little too bassy. tricky pairing)
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/731884/bakoon-hpa-01-headphone-amplifier/15#post_10833158


 
  
 Very cool man, thanks! I've been curious about the Bakoon and the other current amps, looking forward to giving it a read!
  
 Edit: Nice impressions. Interesting that you found the treble response to be roughly equal between the Bakoon and the Ear+. You mention that the Ear+ sounds "gooey;" do you find this to be the case across the entire spectrum, or specifically in the bass?


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


>




  The "Red Rocker"


----------



## LCfiner

theogenes said:


> Very cool man, thanks! I've been curious about the Bakoon and the other current amps, looking forward to giving it a read!
> 
> Edit: Nice impressions. Interesting that you found the treble response to be roughly equal between the Bakoon and the Ear+. You mention that the Ear+ sounds "gooey;" do you find this to be the case across the entire spectrum, or specifically in the bass?




Gooey is probably not the best term. So what I meant is that the bass has a bit of bloom in the ear+ and the treble isn't strident. There's a slight bit of warmth as midrange notes have a bit of overhang. 

That's less present on the voltage out of the bakoon. Less gooey.

The treble was about the same on the ear and current out. Not harsh, smooth. If there's greater extension on one of the amps, I could not tell. Voltage out is a bit more strident but not a lot. It's not like hooking up the ps1000 to a thin amp like what I hear out of the dc-1 amp. It's just a bit more energy up top. Not much. The bass difference really grabs your attention.


----------



## Theogenes

lcfiner said:


> Gooey is probably not the best term. So what I meant is that the bass has a bit of bloom in the ear+ and the treble isn't strident. There's a slight bit of warmth as midrange notes have a bit of overhang.
> 
> That's less present on the voltage out of the bakoon. Less gooey.
> 
> The treble was about the same on the ear and current out. Not harsh, smooth. If there's greater extension on one of the amps, I could not tell. Voltage out is a bit more strident but not a lot. It's not like hooking up the ps1000 to a thin amp like what I hear out of the dc-1 amp. It's just a bit more energy up top. Not much. The bass difference really grabs your attention.


 
  
 Interesting. I'm a big pro-treble guy, and as such I tend to gravitate towards SS gear, but if the Ear+ has the extension and detail of its high-end SS brethren, I would definitely love to hear one... Thanks for the clarification, man!!


----------



## stacker45

I'm with wirlwind, I have Eric Clapton's ''Unplugged'' on CD, concert DVD, and my favorite sounding of three, the LP, wich sounds absolutely sublime when my Ortofon 2M Black, a forensic cartridge, that's merciless with poorly recorded Lps, and glorious, with the likes of ''slow hands'' Unplugged.
  
 For fans of electric guitar, check out Lindsay Buckingham's ''I'm so afraid'', in my opinion,the best version is on ''Fleetwood Mack live'' (in Cleveland), recorded in 1980, with my above cited 2M Black, and PS1000, it feels like Fleetwood, is hitting his bass drum with a sledge hammer, in my nopinion Lindsay Buckingham is one of most underrated guitar players out there. I swear when this song ends, I feel like lighting up, and I don't even smoke!.
  
 Sorry, I would have posted a link, if I wasn't a complete moron when it comes to computers.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

lcfiner said:


> I wrote  bunch of stuff and junk about the PS1000 and RS1i on the Bakoon HPA-01 in the Bakoon thread. linking here for any Grado heads curious about the pairing (RS1 is fantastic. PS1000 can be fantastic or a little too bassy. tricky pairing)
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/731884/bakoon-hpa-01-headphone-amplifier/15#post_10833158


 
  
 For the PS1000 pairing, what genre(s) is best reproduced, and which one(s) poorly reproduced or too bassy?


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

My morning listening session! (SR125i)
  

  

  
  
 And this one is so beautiful!!!


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> I'm with wirlwind, I have Eric Clapton's ''Unplugged'' on CD, concert DVD, and my favorite sounding of three, the LP, wich sounds absolutely sublime when my Ortofon 2M Black, a forensic cartridge, that's merciless with poorly recorded Lps, and glorious, with the likes of ''slow hands'' Unplugged.
> 
> For fans of electric guitar, check out Lindsay Buckingham's ''I'm so afraid'', in my opinion,the best version is on ''Fleetwood Mack live'' (in Cleveland), recorded in 1980, with my above cited 2M Black, and PS1000, it feels like Fleetwood, is hitting his bass drum with a sledge hammer,* in my nopinion Lindsay Buckingham is one of most underrated guitar players out there. *I swear when this song ends, I feel like lighting up, and I don't even smoke!.
> 
> Sorry, I would have posted a link, if I wasn't a complete moron when it comes to computers.


 
 Amen brother!  
  
 Edit: here you go


----------



## wormsdriver

I'm currently saving up my pennies for a MAD Ear amp.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   ...I'm also contemplating selling other gear and getting a PS1000i


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> I'm with wirlwind, I have* Eric Clapton's ''Unplugged''* on CD, concert DVD, and my favorite sounding of three, the LP, wich sounds absolutely sublime when my Ortofon 2M Black, a forensic cartridge, that's merciless with poorly recorded Lps, and glorious, with the likes of ''slow hands'' Unplugged.
> 
> For fans of electric guitar, check out Lindsay Buckingham's ''I'm so afraid'', in my opinion,the best version is on ''Fleetwood Mack live'' (in Cleveland), recorded in 1980, with my above cited 2M Black, and PS1000, it feels like Fleetwood, is hitting his bass drum with a sledge hammer,* in my nopinion Lindsay Buckingham is one of most underrated guitar players out there.* I swear when this song ends, I feel like lighting up, and I don't even smoke!.
> 
> Sorry, I would have posted a link, if I wasn't a complete moron when it comes to computers.


 
  
 stellar performance , stellar sound !! my favorite track is "old love" chuck leavell's piano run is jaw dropping, it even makes clapton smile!
  
 this track from "the dance" when it first aired, made me think that i'd never really paid attention to lindsey's playing before
 though not "electric" it's killer none the less


----------



## wormsdriver

Almost time for me to go to bed, last songs of the night... enjoy!


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Almost time for me to go to bed, last songs of the night... enjoy!




  
 you do post some killer tunes WD


----------



## LCfiner

loving[max]sound said:


> For the PS1000 pairing, what genre(s) is best reproduced, and which one(s) poorly reproduced or too bassy?


 
  
 I can’t say specific genres. let me use specific song examples. I have a playlist that I made for testing out my old active desktop speakers that would get too bassy and rumbly and resonant (used it to see if isoacoustic stands would help - they did). These songs are the ones I had issue with for HPA01 current out/PS1000:
  
 Me and Armini - Emiliana Torrini
 Danger and Dread - Brown Bird (a lot of Brown Bird’s songs are affected)
 Amalia - Melody Gardot
 People Ain’t No Good - Nick Cave
 Black Sand & Bad Man’s World - Jenny Lewis
 Most of the album High Violet by The National
 Walk on the Wild Side - Lou Reed.
  
 basically, listen to those on a PS1000 or GS1000 with an EQ of around 6 dB up at 100 Hz. It doesn’t work for me.
  
  


theogenes said:


> Interesting. I'm a big pro-treble guy, and as such I tend to gravitate towards SS gear, but if the Ear+ has the extension and detail of its high-end SS brethren, I would definitely love to hear one... Thanks for the clarification, man!!


 
  
 I don’t want to mislead anyone here. I don’t know if I would say the Ear+ has the same high end treble extension or detail as other top notch SS gear (really TOTL like the GSX). The PS1000’s treble is picky and the Ear+ does it right by smoothing it out a bit. The HPA-01 current output also does nicely with the treble. The traditional voltage output is bit more strident. (just a bit, but noticeable). Some good SS gear that I had (Burson Soloist) had good treble extension but did not work right with the PS1000.
  
 i don’t want anyone to buy a Mad EAR+ expecting the same treble response as 1K+ SS amps. It probably won’t be the same.


----------



## Krutsch

swspiers said:


> Back to Opeth...
> 
> This is quickly becoming the best album I have heard in years.
> 
> But *my Grado's pale in comparison to what my speaker rig is doing* right now...


 
  
 +1 ... oh, yeah!
  
 Or to what my Senn HD-650s are doing with this album (oh, whoops, wrong thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...




 +1000


----------



## whirlwind

How bout a little Tommy James


----------



## Melvins

Are there any owners of indiana rosewood cups in this thread? OR anyone who has heard a pair of headphones with indiana rosewood cups on it? If so what were the sonic qualities of the wood? Curious because I'm about to be putting full wooden cups made of indiana rosewood on my grado 325i. Also for someone who's not very handy, how difficult is it to liberate a driver and place it in a full wooden shell? Such as breaking the plastic and such. I've watched two youtube videos and it doesn't appear overtly difficult but then again, one never knows.


----------



## Melvins

If there's anyone here who has a pair of TTVJ flats which they are no longer using and are interested in selling than please PM me! I'm interested in acquiring a pair but I would prefer to get a used pair rather than pay 35+ dollars.


----------



## jaywillin

would anyone be surprised if i bought this ?? lol
  
 http://www.jambase.com/Articles/121467/Allman-Brothers-Band-The-1971-Fillmore-East-Recordings


----------



## wormsdriver

*OH MY GOODNESS!!!*

 ^^Here's the full show: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqDhXvBFoU0
  
  

  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



just for kicks  ...I think we'll go with a little Bohemian Rhapsody gentlemen


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> would anyone be surprised if i bought this ?? lol
> 
> http://www.jambase.com/Articles/121467/Allman-Brothers-Band-The-1971-Fillmore-East-Recordings


 
 Nope....not at all...that is an awsome set.
  


wormsdriver said:


> *OH MY GOODNESS!!!*
> 
> ^^Here's the full show: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqDhXvBFoU0
> 
> ...




 Thanks for posting.....i will be listening to the complete gilmour show tonight


----------



## swspiers

One of the best young bands in all hard rock right now.  Elder.
  

  
 These guys bring.  Old-school 3 piece perfection!


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> One of the best young bands in all hard rock right now.  Elder.
> 
> 
> 
> These guys bring.  Old-school 3 piece perfection!





 nice!
  
 I'm on a Hot Lunch kick right now.
 /img/vimeo_logo.png


----------



## HarleyZH

Dead Roots Stirring was a great album, thats for sure.
  

  

  

  
 Some of my favourite albums in recent times.


----------



## swspiers

harleyzh said:


> Dead Roots Stirring was a great album, thats for sure.
> 
> 
> Some of my favourite albums in recent times.


 
 Um, you need to post here more often!
  
 Ok dudes, old-school seventies.  This band is WAAAAY under-rated!
  
 The amazing Blue Oyster Cult!
  

  
 I totally forgot how stange and bizarre this album is.  But she's as beautiful as a foot...


----------



## whirlwind

Just finished watching the whole David Gilmour concert thats Worms posted here......incredible performance
  
 Here is my favorite song from the concert......and some more Gilmour....since I am now in the mood


----------



## jaywillin

wonder i wonder if'in this is on vinyl


----------



## jaywillin

y'all here my take about all the "southern rock" that came out of macon, ga , well
 these came first
  
 otis(his family still lives there)

  
  born in augusta, but lived in macon for a time as he started out, "the godfather"

  
 born and raised in macon , the "ayatollah of rock and rolla"
  

  
  brother ray, born in albany, just south of macon, (moved to fla. as a child)
 (whoops, for to post the clip !)


----------



## wormsdriver




----------



## JoeDoe

The Grados love some SMB!


----------



## kvtaco17

fyi I'll be listing my o2, ODAC, and Lyr soon if any of you guys want first dibs on scooping any of it.


----------



## whirlwind

kvtaco17 said:


> fyi I'll be listing my o2, ODAC, and Lyr soon if any of you guys want first dibs on scooping any of it.




 This album is wonderful in 24/192


----------



## kvtaco17

whirlwind said:


> This album is wonderful in 24/192


 
 It is! The only way to listen!
  
 I've been going through my collection getting hi res versions of stuff and ripping most of my CD's to flac... its a process...
  
 Here's another one that I like on my Grado's
  

  
 Again the real dealis a lot better... stupid low res youtube...


----------



## bassboysam

Mr. Bungle, California.  Chances are you won't like it, but I'm posting it anyway.


----------



## swspiers

bassboysam said:


> Mr. Bungle, California.  Chances are you won't like it, but I'm posting it anyway.


 
 Who don't like the Bungle?  Who?


----------



## wormsdriver

Here's a couple of Marvin Gaye covers I've quite enjoy:

 
 EDIT: ah what the hell, one more won't hurt. shake yo bootie!


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> Who don't like the Bungle?  Who?


 
  
  
 haha, you're lucky I didn't post Disco Volante.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Some days you want precision; some days you want color!


----------



## jaywillin

rainy sunday mornin' blues , mule style


----------



## jaywillin

and some r&b mule style


----------



## Melvins

bassboysam said:


> haha, you're lucky I didn't post Disco Volante.


 
 I just scooped that on vinyl. I love me some Bungle. 
  
 My magnums are loving this soothing/stoner rockin' masterpiece...


----------



## bassboysam

melvins said:


> I just scooped that on vinyl. I love me some Bungle.
> 
> My magnums are loving this soothing/stoner rockin' masterpiece...




Colour Haze is cool. She Said is probably my favorite of theirs.


----------



## jaywillin

the mule joined by charlie musslewhite


----------



## jaywillin

i feel a change is coming.....maybe a big one


----------



## bpcans

ruthieandjohn said:


> Some days you want precision; some days you want color!


Deadmaus5


----------



## CH23

bpcans said:


> Deadmaus5




Deadmau five*


----------



## CH23

Doublepost


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Yep! Deadmau5. One of the Grado Greats, i.e. artists whose music highlights the advantages of Grados!


----------



## annar

williamleonhart said:


> Hi Anna, the 325is is already a solid choice. I have not tried the 325e myself, but I don't think the 325e is gonna be nights and days from the 325is.
> On the other hand, the 325e might have audible differences in term of sounds. I've mostly treated successors-and-predecessors as differrent buying options. It's not like the new ones are always better. Sometimes the old ones are better, but then "better" is always a matter of opinion. You may want to save a few dollars to buy a good amp/dac for the 325 (whatever the model), because they're gonna need that to reach their full potential.
> Cheers.


 
 Hi, and thanks for this, well guess what was about to buy 325is and the supplier dropped his price o/nite on the RS1e  by $126.00 ,  Sooo, couldn't resist , they arrive tomorrow.
 Cheers, Anna


----------



## jaywillin

bassboysam said:


> Mr. Bungle, California.  Chances are you won't like it, but I'm posting it anyway.




  
  


swspiers said:


> Who don't like the Bungle?  Who?


 
  
 what is this bungle you speak of ??


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> i feel a change is coming.....maybe a big one


 
  
 Cha cha cha .....changes ....time to make a change...cha cha cha changes


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Cha cha cha .....changes ....time to make a change...cha cha cha changes


 
  
 i'm cogitating...........


----------



## YtseJamer

The new Amplifier single sounds great on my 225e!


----------



## jaywillin

killer !!!


----------



## tquickbrownfox

Question to Grado fans - Has any iem ever satisfied you since using the Grados? If yes, which ones?


----------



## whirlwind

tquickbrownfox said:


> Question to Grado fans - Has any iem ever satisfied you since using the Grados? If yes, which ones?


 
  
 I use the Hifiman RE-400 and i like it very much


----------



## JoeDoe

tquickbrownfox said:


> Question to Grado fans - Has any iem ever satisfied you since using the Grados? If yes, which ones?




Several times have I referred to the SM64 as the RS1 of IEMs.


----------



## bbophead

O.K., I'm weary of the pop.  Try this.  Big "live" voices doing beautiful music from Madama Butterfly by Puccini and she's so gorgeous.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

So my ears are on auto-bass boost mode. In other words, I have a cold... sucks...


----------



## ruthieandjohn

tquickbrownfox said:


> Question to Grado fans - Has any iem ever satisfied you since using the Grados? If yes, which ones?


 

 I LOVE both my T-PEOS H200 and my AKG 3003i IEMs, even while loving my Grado RS-1is!


----------



## tquickbrownfox

whirlwind said:


> I use the Hifiman RE-400 and i like it very much


 
 I've used those and did find them enjoyable, haven't had a chance to listen to them since I bought the ms1i... I think I'll be pressing the button on the re400 by this weekend, it just seems like it does a lot of things just right.


----------



## Krutsch

tquickbrownfox said:


> Question to Grado fans - Has any iem ever satisfied you since using the Grados? If yes, which ones?


 
  
 Oh, ya... the IEMs in my sig.  If you listen to the music, and not the gear, they sound wonderful.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

For anyone in this group using BBM Channels, you can add the Grado Labs Channel using this PIN Code: C001C2518


----------



## JoeDoe

Someone with a rhyming head-fi handle just scored a sweet deal on some PS500s! Looking forward to hearing them out of the recently completed Pan Am stack!
  
  
  
 Oh my poor poor wallet...


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Someone with a rhyming head-fi handle just scored a sweet deal on some PS500s! Looking forward to hearing them out of the recently completed Pan Am stack!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my poor poor wallet...



Cool !!!


----------



## Suisou

joedoe said:


> Someone with a rhyming head-fi handle just scored a sweet deal on some PS500s! Looking forward to hearing them out of the recently completed Pan Am stack!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my poor poor wallet...


 
  
 You beat me by an hour to those PS500s....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Well, that's my cue to go to bed.


----------



## whirlwind

joedoe said:


> Someone with a rhyming head-fi handle just scored a sweet deal on some PS500s! Looking forward to hearing them out of the recently completed Pan Am stack!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my poor poor wallet...


 
  
 Congrats on both of your new additions.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

joedoe said:


> Someone with a rhyming head-fi handle just scored a sweet deal on some PS500s! Looking forward to hearing them out of the recently completed Pan Am stack!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my poor poor wallet...


 
 Nice! Enjoy them!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Oh man, have not heard this one for a while!!! Great morning "pick-me-up"!


----------



## YtseJamer

The new Tea Party single!


----------



## swspiers

Slight bass bump below 100 Hz, then a roll-off.
 Forward mids
 Slight peak in the treble...
  
 Could the Hifiman HE-400i be the "Grado of Planars" ?
  
 I will find out tomorrow, assuming I have time to listen after they're delivered.
  
 Stay tuned...


----------



## YtseJamer

Interesting


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Look at what I just revived!


----------



## JoeDoe

loving[max]sound said:


> Look at what I just revived!




Awwww yeah


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

joedoe said:


> Awwww yeah




Still hard to imagine this little device is six years older than me.


----------



## bpcans

loving[max]sound said:


> Look at what I just revived!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Boy does that take me back. How does it sound?


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bpcans said:


> Boy does that take me back. How does it sound?




Sounds pretty good actually, better than I expected!


----------



## donunus

waiting on some sr60e and rs2i... want to see if the new improvements on the 60e can touch an old I version at a higher league. I miss zem Grados regardless of all the bad press they get technically speaking.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

donunus said:


> waiting on some sr60e and rs2i... want to see if the new improvements on the 60e can touch an old I version at a higher league. I miss zem Grados regardless of all the bad press they get technically speaking.




They get bad press? Where?


----------



## einzele

hi guys, im new to this forum, and english is not my native language, so please go easy on me 
 i need help in deciding what grado should i buy, and its quite frustrating that i dont have a friend who understand audiophile phones >.<
 currently i have Senn HD595 and i am actually happy with it, no complain at all. but several days ago i saw a picture of my love at the first sight, GS1000i, and i had the sudden urge to have an upgrade
 actually before i bought 595, i was thinking to buy GS1k, but the price was too expensive for me back then. but now that i can afford it, so i think, why not? 
 these days i've been spending countless hours researching forums and reviews of all grado line up to a point it disrupt my daily life. i like neutral sound the 595 has, but it somehow lacks a bit bass. according to the reviews ive read, i found that ps500' characteristic actually suits me better?
 but... i really really really love the wood design on the GS, while the aluminium on PS is just so - so
 so now i've come up with 4 options here, PS500, PS500e, GS1000i and GS1000e
 PS500e and GS1000e are priced at around 625USD and 1050USD 
 while the PS500 and GS1000i are less than 500USD and 900USD respectively
 for references, RS1e is charged at 750USD, and RS1i is 530USD
 so pls guys, i really could use some help here :x


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

einzele said:


> hi guys, im new to this forum, and english is not my native language, so please go easy on me
> i need help in deciding what grado should i buy, and its quite frustrating that i dont have a friend who understand audiophile phones >.<
> currently i have Senn HD595 and i am actually happy with it, no complain at all. but several days ago i saw a picture of my love at the first sight, GS1000i, and i had the sudden urge to have an upgrade
> actually before i bought 595, i was thinking to buy GS1k, but the price was too expensive for me back then. but now that i can afford it, so i think, why not?
> ...


 
  
 Hey einzele, welcome to the forum!
  
 I would recommend you audition each headphone that interests you along with the music you enjoy most (that is what I did). I own both the GS1000 (non-i) and the PS500 (original). They each sound a little different from one another. I use the GS1000 for Jazz and acoustic (example: Cat Stevens), and the PS500 for something more Electronic sounding (example: Bonobo or FourTet). The GS1000 is more comfortable because of the larger cushions, which also offer a larger soundstage, but are not as "bassy" as the PS500. The bottom line is that it totally depends on your taste, and what you want from your headphones 
  
 Hope this helps, also, there are others in this group that are more experienced in this, so any other input from you guys would be awesome


----------



## einzele

loving[max]sound said:


> Hey einzele, welcome to the forum!
> 
> I would recommend you audition each headphone that interests you along with the music you enjoy most (that is what I did). I own both the GS1000 (non-i) and the PS500 (original). They each sound a little different from one another. I use the GS1000 for Jazz and acoustic (example: Cat Stevens), and the PS500 for something more Electronic sounding (example: Bonobo or FourTet). The GS1000 is more comfortable because of the larger cushions, which also offer a larger soundstage, but are not as "bassy" as the PS500. The bottom line is that it totally depends on your taste, and what you want from your headphones
> 
> Hope this helps, also, there are others in this group that are more experienced in this, so any other input from you guys would be awesome


 
 thanks for the reply
 actually i'll be going to the shop tomorrow and try to test them all 
 but unfortunately the shop only has the e series. how the new e series compare to the old i ones? 
 the i ones i found at another shop are considerably cheaper than the new e, but its on another city so i cant get there easily to test them.
 i like my Senn, the only thing i'd wish for it to be better is more bass, but i can live without it :x
 as for the music i listen, im not too fond into a type of genre, i like all kind of musics. i like jazz, pop, rnb, classic and modern instrumental, as long as they ring nice to the ears 
 also, is it a big upgrade from 595 to lets say, PS500? i know in audiophile territory = big bucks for small improvement >.<


----------



## bpcans

einzele said:


> thanks for the reply
> actually i'll be going to the shop tomorrow and try to test them all
> but unfortunately the shop only has the e series. how the new e series compare to the old i ones?
> the i ones i found at another shop are considerably cheaper than the new e, but its on another city so i cant get there easily to test them.
> i like my Senn, the only thing i'd wish for it to be better is more bass, but i can live without it :x


einzele, I also want to welcome you to this forum. I think your on the right track. Auditioning as many different hp's as you can is the best plan before purchasing anything. I love my RS1i's and I think for the price that they're being offered at right now you can't go wrong. Check out the GS1Ke's.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bpcans said:


> einzele, I also want to welcome you to this forum. I think your on the right track. Auditioning as many different hp's as you can is the best plan before purchasing anything. I love my RS1i's and I think for the price that they're being offered at right now you can't go wrong. Check out the GS1Ke's.


 
  
 Could not agree more with @bpcans. The RS1i's are my go to headphones (when in doubt), but then when I want more bass, or more "space", I switch it over to the PS500 or GS1000.


----------



## einzele

bpcans said:


> einzele, I also want to welcome you to this forum. I think your on the right track. Auditioning as many different hp's as you can is the best plan before purchasing anything. I love my RS1i's and I think for the price that they're being offered at right now you can't go wrong. Check out the GS1Ke's.


 
  
  


loving[max]sound said:


> Could not agree more with @bpcans. The RS1i's are my go to headphones (when in doubt), but then when I want more bass, or more "space", I switch it over to the PS500 or GS1000.


 
  
 thank you again for the reply 
  
 the more i read the reviews of both PS500 and GS1000i, the more i lean toward the PS500, but i'll hear them myself tomorrow 
 another question, how does the "e" and the "i" difference? the price difference is well over 100 USD, which can be a deciding factor too depending on how they perform. 
 also, i read many different opinion in changing the PS500 pad with the G one, some say it gets better, some say the otherwise, what about your thought on this?


----------



## crim gnarly

loving[max]sound said:


> Could not agree more with @bpcans. The RS1i's are my go to headphones (when in doubt), but then when I want more bass, or more "space", I switch it over to the PS500 or GS1000.


 
  
 I'm on the same boat. I  recently purchased the RS1e and they have quickly become my go to headphone for everything. First headphone that I have ever owned that I do not have to listen to really loud (they may actually save my hearing).  Everything sounds just right.  I find them very comfortable and the cord length is great. Would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

crim gnarly said:


> I'm on the same boat. I  recently purchased the RS1e and they have quickly become my go to headphone for everything. First headphone that I have ever owned that I do not have to listen to really loud (they may actually save my hearing).  Everything sounds just right.  I find them very comfortable and the cord length is great. Would recommend them to anyone.


 
  
 We actually discussed about the level of listening here in the group (or maybe on the "e" series group). Most of us agreed that listening to music through the RS1's sound better when you lower the volume. Double whammy! Save your hearing, and enjoy better reproduced sound!


----------



## crim gnarly

loving[max]sound said:


> We actually discussed about the level of listening here in the group (or maybe on the "e" series group). Most of us agreed that listening to music through the RS1's sound better when you lower the volume. Double whammy! Save your hearing, and enjoy better reproduced sound!


 
  
 It's a win win. Couldn't be happier : )
  
 I just got a PS4 and plug them in directly.  
  
  

  
 Gaming has never sounded so great, especially late at night!


----------



## bpcans

crim gnarly said:


> It's a win win. Couldn't be happier : )
> 
> I just got a PS4 and plug them in directly.
> 
> ...


Beautiful looking RS1's crim gnarly. Love the red drivers! Hooking them up to a PS4 is just crazy, smart!


----------



## crim gnarly

bpcans said:


> Beautiful looking RS1's crim gnarly. Love the red drivers! Hooking them up to a PS4 is just crazy, smart!


 
  
 Thank you!
  
 The RS1 is actually my first set of grados.  It's been love at first sight. And after everything I read about them I knew i had to own them.  Once the RS1e came out i said "screw it" and pulled the trigger.  I could not have been happier : )


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Some Canadian music for you guys, THE BAND, straight from Ford Nation! Sometimes called Toronto...


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> einzele, I also want to welcome you to this forum. I think your on the right track. Auditioning as many different hp's as you can is the best plan before purchasing anything. I love my RS1i's and I think for the price that they're being offered at right now you can't go wrong. Check out the GS1Ke's.


 
 +1000


----------



## joseph69

einzele said:


> thanks for the reply
> actually i'll be going to the shop tomorrow and try to test them all
> but unfortunately the shop only has the e series. how the new e series compare to the old i ones?
> the i ones i found at another shop are considerably cheaper than the new e, but its on another city so i cant get there easily to test them.
> ...


 
 Welcome.
 Do not pass up the opportunity to listen to the RS1's!!!
 Although I have the RS1i, and I've never heard the (e) I know you can't go wrong with the RS1i…so I'm sure you can't go wrong with the (e).
 Good luck.


----------



## whirlwind

crim gnarly said:


> bpcans said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful looking RS1's crim gnarly. Love the red drivers! Hooking them up to a PS4 is just crazy, smart!
> ...


 
 Congrats.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

einzele said:


> hi guys, im new to this forum, and english is not my native language, so please go easy on me
> i need help in deciding what grado should i buy, and its quite frustrating that i dont have a friend who understand audiophile phones >.<
> currently i have Senn HD595 and i am actually happy with it, no complain at all. but several days ago i saw a picture of my love at the first sight, GS1000i, and i had the sudden urge to have an upgrade
> 
> ...




Welcome to the forum and to the Grado Fan Club. Your question has generated some wonderful answers... Thanks. 

Here is a review by a respected member of the PS500e that compares it to the PS500 (he likes the e better). 

http://www.head-fi.org/products/grado-labs-ps500e/reviews/11410


----------



## wormsdriver

we now interrupt this thread for some much needed SRV!


----------



## whirlwind

^  excellent wormsdriver....just excellent  ^


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Earlier on this thread, *someone* listed "Resonance Chamber" by Animusic.  I listened (and watched), was *completely* mesmerized, and went off and bought the Blu-Ray DVD.  Thank you, *someone,* whoever you are.
  
 These are *outstanding* on my Grado RS-1is with FiiO E12 amp, from the Blu-Ray playing on my PC.  I tried them on my Sennheiser HDVD 800 DAC/amp with HD800 headphones - not as good: the transparency of the RS-1is serves this music well.
  
 I tried them on the RS-1is through the HDVD800 amp... better but not as good as on the FiiO.  Here, I suspect that the relatively high (43 ohm) output impedance of the HD800, while great for the 300+ ohm input impedance of the HD800s, is NOT so good for the much lower 32 ohm input impedance of the RS-1is.
  
 "Cathedral Pictures," which extract from Mussorgsky's "Pictures at an Exhibition" is my favorite track on the Animusic disk.  Here is a YouTube version (much better from the Blu-Ray).


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

ruthieandjohn said:


> Earlier on this thread, *someone* listed "Resonance Chamber" by Animusic.  I listened (and watched), was *completely* mesmerized, and went off and bought the Blu-Ray DVD.  Thank you, *someone,* whoever you are.
> 
> These are *outstanding* on my Grado RS-1is with FiiO E12 amp, from the Blu-Ray playing on my PC.  I tried them on my Sennheiser HDVD 800 DAC/amp with HD800 headphones - not as good: the transparency of the RS-1is serves this music well.
> 
> ...




  
 Ha! Nice! I really enjoy Animusic! This one is pretty much my favourite track


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

ruthieandjohn said:


> Earlier on this thread, *someone* listed "Resonance Chamber" by Animusic.  I listened (and watched), was *completely* mesmerized, and went off and bought the Blu-Ray DVD.  Thank you, *someone,* whoever you are.
> 
> These are *outstanding* on my Grado RS-1is with FiiO E12 amp, from the Blu-Ray playing on my PC.  I tried them on my Sennheiser HDVD 800 DAC/amp with HD800 headphones - not as good: the transparency of the RS-1is serves this music well.
> 
> ...




  
 Oh, and this one too. This track is definitely underrated.


----------



## einzele

finally back from headphone store, but due to some issues i only managed spend little time at the store >.<
 the headphones i have managed to test are SR80e, SR225e, SR325e, RS1e, Fidelio L2, and AKG 551. too bad the PS500 and GS1k are still on their way from US, which is actually the 2 phones i really want to hear 
 first is SR80, damn did that sound great. this phone is what i really feel skeptical about. yes i read the reviews, but i didnt expect to be this good. not only that, the bass is definitely punchier than my un-amped hd595, makes me feel "why i didnt buy this instead". definitely the number 1 headphone i recommend people when asked what headphone they should buy
 SR225 feels like a plain upgraded version of SR80, like its better in most aspects but doesnt make SR80 sounds bad
 SR325, how should i put it, i dont like it. the high is too sharp for me, i only spent little time with this, definitely not my cup of tea
 RS1e is definitely better than the rest, it better be for that price tag. after trying this i changed to SR80, this, makes SR80 a bit shy 
 but, i feel the high is a bit brighter than the SR225? it does sound better, but i dont know, i may not be able to listen to it comfortably for a long session. 
 as for the Fidelio L2 and AKG 551, is it just me, or does the SR80 completely trample them? 
 at the end, i came home empty handed. my dad told me just to buy the RS1e and be done with it, but i said no, nope, not now, not like this, im still holding my breath for PS500 and GS1k... i put my number there to let me know when the PS500 and GS1k arrived, and hopefully soon 
 but if u ask me if i had to get one from that store, i'd get the SR225 
 i'm sorry for the short review, i cant explain them very well since im not an experienced nor have golden ear. its just what i feel based on what little time i spent there
 i tried to look at other stores, but either they also out of stock, or they dont sell grado at all 
 btw, i found a used PS500 at local forum for 400USD with G cushion bonus, and bnib GS1000i for 825USD. the thing is, i can get any of the two now, but since its sold from a person, i cant meet them and try it, if i decide meet them, i have to buy it. now im on dilemma... 
  
 edit : im not particularly fond of the L cushion, does that get better over time? or all on ear pads like that? i mean, i can actually sleep with the over ear the Senn HD595 has, i doubt i can do that with L cushion. also as for the soundstage, i still prefer my Senn, i used "Mika - Blame It on the Girls" and "Foster the People - Pumped Up Kicks" to test them, idk if thats a good choice though, its just the musics i listen a lot xD


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Hey lovely people! There is a pair of PS1000 for sale from Singapore for 1050 USD$ in the FS/T forum:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/720478/grado-ps1000


----------



## Gr33nL34f

einzele said:


> finally back from headphone store, but due to some issues i only managed spend little time at the store >.<
> 
> 
> the headphones i have managed to test are SR80e, SR225e, SR325e, RS1e, Fidelio L2, and AKG 551. too bad the PS500 and GS1k are still on their way from US, which is actually the 2 phones i really want to hear
> ...



 

you'll get use to the L cush i like them better than the comfies but they're never going to be good as the 595's comfort wise but you get use to them.


----------



## jaywillin

einzele said:


> finally back from headphone store, but due to some issues i only managed spend little time at the store >.<
> the headphones i have managed to test are SR80e, SR225e, SR325e, RS1e, Fidelio L2, and AKG 551. too bad the PS500 and GS1k are still on their way from US, which is actually the 2 phones i really want to hear
> first is SR80, damn did that sound great. this phone is what i really feel skeptical about. yes i read the reviews, but i didnt expect to be this good. not only that, the bass is definitely punchier than my un-amped hd595, makes me feel "why i didnt buy this instead". definitely the number 1 headphone i recommend people when asked what headphone they should buy
> SR225 feels like a plain upgraded version of SR80, like its better in most aspects but doesnt make SR80 sounds bad
> ...


 
 as for the comfort of the L-cushes, try washing them with a little conditioner, that'll soften them up


----------



## swspiers

swspiers said:


> Slight bass bump below 100 Hz, then a roll-off.
> Forward mids
> Slight peak in the treble...
> 
> ...


 
 Yep, I'm going to quote myself.
  
 With the exception of a slight forwardness to the mids, and bass that goes deeper than any Greado, I do believe that Hifiman has in many ways done it.  If Grado made a panar set of headphones, I believe they would sound like the HE-400i's.  I have always though planars did only an average job with the sound of guitar through an over-driven amp, but these headphones really got my pulse elevated listening to Sabbath, Joe Bonamessa, Rory Gallagher and Kyuss.
  
 Any Grado fan looking for a planar should seriously listen to these.  And yes, Bassboy Sam, I'm looking at you when I write that!


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Yep, I'm going to quote myself.
> 
> With the exception of a slight forwardness to the mids, and bass that goes deeper than any Greado, I do believe that Hifiman has in many ways done it.  If Grado made a panar set of headphones, I believe they would sound like the HE-400i's.  I have always though planars did only an average job with the sound of guitar through an over-driven amp, but these headphones really got my pulse elevated listening to Sabbath, Joe Bonamessa, Rory Gallagher and Kyuss.
> 
> Any Grado fan looking for a planar should seriously listen to these.  And yes, Bassboy Sam, I'm looking at you when I write that!


 

 hmmmmm, interesting, i'll get to hear the 560 and 400 at the nashville meet


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> Yep, I'm going to quote myself.
> 
> With the exception of a slight forwardness to the mids, and bass that goes deeper than any Greado, I do believe that Hifiman has in many ways done it.  If Grado made a panar set of headphones, I believe they would sound like the HE-400i's.  I have always though planars did only an average job with the sound of guitar through an over-driven amp, but these headphones really got my pulse elevated listening to Sabbath, Joe Bonamessa, Rory Gallagher and Kyuss.
> 
> Any Grado fan looking for a planar should seriously listen to these.  And yes, Bassboy Sam, I'm looking at you when I write that!




Good to know, for now my HE-4 is really hitting the spot. Also just traded 1 of my Fidelio X1s for a pair od DT880/600.


----------



## YtseJamer

swspiers said:


> Yep, I'm going to quote myself.
> 
> With the exception of a slight forwardness to the mids, and bass that goes deeper than any Greado, I do believe that Hifiman has in many ways done it.  If Grado made a panar set of headphones, I believe they would sound like the HE-400i's.  I have always though planars did only an average job with the sound of guitar through an over-driven amp, but these headphones really got my pulse elevated listening to Sabbath, Joe Bonamessa, Rory Gallagher and Kyuss.
> 
> Any Grado fan looking for a planar should seriously listen to these.  And yes, Bassboy Sam, I'm looking at you when I write that!


 
  
 Wow, now I really want to try the 400i.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

swspiers said:


> Yep, I'm going to quote myself.
> 
> With the exception of a slight forwardness to the mids, and bass that goes deeper than any Greado, I do believe that Hifiman has in many ways done it.  If Grado made a panar set of headphones, I believe they would sound like the HE-400i's.  I have always though planars did only an average job with the sound of guitar through an over-driven amp, but these headphones really got my pulse elevated listening to Sabbath, Joe Bonamessa, Rory Gallagher and Kyuss.
> 
> Any Grado fan looking for a planar should seriously listen to these.  And yes, Bassboy Sam, I'm looking at you when I write that!



I have the HiFiMAN HE-500 and Love it too, but still prefer my Grado RS-1is. Yes, the HE-500 has fast impact, strong treble, and wonderful bass that you can feel, more than the RS-1i. It is the transparency, the "you are there" clarity of the RS-1i that surpasses the HE-500.


----------



## swspiers

ruthieandjohn said:


> I have the HiFiMAN HE-500 and Love it too, but still prefer my Grado RS-1is. Yes, the HE-500 has fast impact, strong treble, and wonderful bass that you can feel, more than the RS-1i. It is the transparency, the "you are there" clarity of the RS-1i that surpasses the HE-500.


 
 All I can write is that the HE-500 is no HE-400i. the 400i's pull back on the bass, very similar to Grado in many respects.  But the bass that is there, and it's substantial, is on-par with the clarity and articulation of even the GS1000e.  Maybe even better. And certainly a good half-octave or more lower.


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> swspiers said:
> 
> 
> > Slight bass bump below 100 Hz, then a roll-off.
> ...


 
  very interesting.....you have my attention.


----------



## swspiers

whirlwind said:


> very interesting.....you have my attention.


 
 Keep in mind, I've had them for about 5 hours.  Definite honeymoon period, and I gotta remember I've been "in love" with a lot of crazy women over the years.
  
 But, note per note, song per song, they are leaving my other cans in the dust, just like the HE-560 did 2 weeks ago when I had them.
  
 But the 225i's are going nowhere.  Just sayin'


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > very interesting.....you have my attention.
> ...


 
  
 I totally understand, Scott.


----------



## annar

Hi, will ask you but anyone with views appreciated,
 query- is the GS1000e worth the considerable extra $$$$$ over the RS1e , what you feel on this?


----------



## jaywillin

annar said:


> Hi, will ask you but anyone with views appreciated,
> query- is the GS1000e worth the considerable extra $$$$$ over the RS1e , what you feel on this?


 
  
 that's a hard question to answer because its so subjective.
 i'd say it depends on what type of sound you're looking for, as both headphones are great.
 the rs1 has a more intimate presentation, gobs of detail, texture,
 where the gs1k has a bigger sound, bigger soundstage, more bass
 is the gs1k worth the extra money ? to me yes, to others it might be no.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

annar said:


> Hi, will ask you but anyone with views appreciated,
> query- is the GS1000e worth the considerable extra $$$$$ over the RS1e , what you feel on this?


 
  
 Jaywillin is right, totally depends on what your preference is, what do you feel is a comfortable spending amount for the increase in performance, and is the sound really what you want.
  


jaywillin said:


> that's a hard question to answer because its so subjective.
> i'd say it depends on what type of sound you're looking for, as both headphones are great.
> the rs1 has a more intimate presentation, gobs of detail, texture,
> where the gs1k has a bigger sound, bigger soundstage, more bass
> is the gs1k worth the extra money ? to me yes, to others it might be no.


 
  
 For me (but maybe not for others), I find myself switching from RS1i to GS1000 depending on what I listen to. My music is separated in folders based on which headphones they sound best in. My solution to this problem is owning both headphones


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

jaywillin said:


> as for the comfort of the L-cushes, try washing them with a little conditioner, that'll soften them up


 
  
 Does that not compromise the sound a little though?


----------



## jaywillin

loving[max]sound said:


> Does that not compromise the sound a little though?


 
  
 no, not really, they keep their shape, it just softens some of the roughness, scratchiness


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

jaywillin said:


> no, not really, they keep their shape, it just softens some of the roughness, scratchiness


 
  
 Hm... From what I read in other discussions is that the stiffness is complementary to the sound performance. I guess not, you are more experienced than I am in this so I will take your word for it . That being said, my ears have learnt to appreciate Grado headphones the way they are


----------



## jaywillin

loving[max]sound said:


> Hm... From what I read in other discussions is that the stiffness is complementary to the sound performance. I guess not, you are more experienced than I am in this so I will take your word for it . That being said, my ears have learnt to appreciate Grado headphones the way they are


 
  they still stay pretty stiff, it just lessens the roughness, if there is so much clamping force that the shape of the pad is being effected
 stretch the beadband a little bit


----------



## jaywillin

wake up momma, turn your lamp down low !!


----------



## bpcans

annar said:


> Hi, will ask you but anyone with views appreciated,
> query- is the GS1000e worth the considerable extra $$$$$ over the RS1e , what you feel on this?


annar, IMHO when I wa doing some A/B auditioning with the RS1i's and the GS1Ki's I found both hp's to be detailed, musical, and very comfortable, the GS1Ki's just did everything a bit better. Are the GS1K's worth another $295? I'd say yes unequivocally! To me the big wood is real sexy. See what I did there?*


jaywillin said:



			that's a hard question to answer because its so subjective.
i'd say it depends on what type of sound you're looking for, as both headphones are great.
the rs1 has a more intimate presentation, gobs of detail, texture,
where the gs1k has a bigger sound, bigger soundstage, more bass
is the gs1k worth the extra money ? to me yes, to others it might be no.
		
Click to expand...

*I find myself in total agreement with jaywillin. His description of the two hp's SQ is spot on.*


loving[max]sound said:



			Jaywillin is right, totally depends on what your preference is, what do you feel is a comfortable spending amount for the increase in performance, and is the sound really what you want.


For me (but maybe not for others), I find myself switching from RS1i to GS1000 depending on what I listen to. My music is separated in folders based on which headphones they sound best in. My solution to this problem is owning both headphones 

Click to expand...

*"Subjective and personal" are the words that should really be the motto of this hobby. L[M]S has solved the conundrum of which hp's to get, simply buy both. Reminds me of the great Chicago Cubs baseball player Ernie Banks who famously said "...let's play two".


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

07h00 listening session with my PS500's, listening to this kind of stuff. The bass is so smooth *droooooool*


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bpcans said:


> "Subjective and personal" are the words that should really be the motto of this hobby. L[M]S has solved the conundrum of which hp's to get,* simply buy both*. Reminds me of the great Chicago Cubs baseball player Ernie Banks who famously said "...let's play two".


 
  
 You mean "all three" right? We can not leave out the ever so lovable PS500  This headset brings a whole new feel to a lot of my music. What I like about all three headphones is that they sound better when you lower the volume. I find that (low volume = better quality) EXTREMELY commendable in a headphone especially given we live in an age of LOUD music.


----------



## whirlwind

Here is some clips from the latest Joe. B. concert from Red Rocks
  
 I present Joe Bonamassa & The Muddy Wolf Blues Band
  
 Great cast of characters here:
Nick Lane - Trombone
Lee Thornburg - Trumpet
Ron Dziubla - Saxophone
Mike Henderson - Harmonica
Michael Rhodes - Bass
Anton Fig - Drums
Kirk Fletcher - Guitar
Reese Wynans - Keyboards
Joe Bonamassa - Guitars and Vocals
  

  
 Incredible version of The Ballad Of John Henry


----------



## bpcans

[quote name="Loving[MAX]Sound" url="/t/530965/grado-fan-club/18240#post_10858082"]
You mean "all three" right? We can not leave out the ever so lovable PS500  This headset brings a whole new feel to a lot of my music. What I like about all three headphones is that they sound better when you lower the volume. I find that (low volume = better quality) EXTREMELY commendable in a headphone especially given we live in an age of LOUD music.
[/quote]L[M]S, I humbly ask your forgiveness sir. It was not my intention to overlook your beloved PS500's. I guess there's no "one ring to rule them all" scenario when it comes to headphone preferences. But I've got to ask you this, would you trade all of your Grado's for a well amped Audezee, Stax, or Abyss headphone? Please excuse me because it's early here in Minnesota and I guess I'm still dreaming. It's 13 degrees celsius and I actually had to put cloths on this morning.


----------



## kvtaco17

bpcans said:


> L[M]S, I humbly ask your forgiveness sir. It was not my intention to overlook your beloved PS500's. I guess there's no "one ring to rule them all" scenario when it comes to headphone preferences. But I've got to ask you this, would you trade all of your Grado's for a well amped Audezee, Stax, or Abyss headphone? Please excuse me because it's early here in Minnesota and I guess I'm still dreaming. It's 13 degrees celsius and I actually had to put cloths on this morning.


 

 Ha its warm enough... I'm riding my bike today


----------



## swspiers

loving[max]sound said:


> You mean "all three" right? We can not leave out the ever so lovable PS500  This headset brings a whole new feel to a lot of my music. What I like about all three headphones is that they sound better when you lower the volume. I find that (low volume = better quality) EXTREMELY commendable in a headphone especially given we live in an age of LOUD music.


 
 +1, and I think this is a point that can't be brought up often enough.  Grado is designed, mostly, for moderate-to-low volume.  I hated my 225i's for about a year, and was going to sell them, until I read the 'instructions' that came with them.  I turned down the volume, and never looked back.


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> loving[max]sound said:
> 
> 
> > You mean "all three" right? We can not leave out the ever so lovable PS500  This headset brings a whole new feel to a lot of my music. What I like about all three headphones is that they sound better when you lower the volume. I find that (low volume = better quality) EXTREMELY commendable in a headphone especially given we live in an age of LOUD music.
> ...


 
 +1
  
 I find Grados are complete opposite in that respect, as to say the HD800....it sounds wonderful with a great amount of volume........
  
 I loved the RS1i detail at a very low volume......you are spot on sir.
  
 I always felt that many people that say they Grado's are too bright...are listening too loud...not all people ...but many.
  
 If I crank the volume....I also find the top end is a bit too much.


----------



## bpcans

kvtaco17 said:


> Ha its warm enough... I'm riding my bike today


That depends on how fast your pedalling and who's chasing you.


----------



## kvtaco17

bpcans said:


> That depends on how fast your pedalling and who's chasing you.


 
 Ha I mean motorcycle...


----------



## bpcans

kvtaco17 said:


> Ha I mean motorcycle...


All the quicker to get some liquor! Ah, I mean sparkling Catawba juice.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

On tap this w.e. with RS1i and PS500.
Cheers all.


----------



## bpcans

canadianmaestro said:


> On tap this w.e. with RS1i and PS500.
> Cheers all.
> 
> 
> ...


Great choices sir. I particularly enjoy listening to The Joe Pass Trio and just about anything by Schubert. Enjoy!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bpcans said:


> That depends on how fast your pedalling and who's chasing you.


 
  
  


kvtaco17 said:


> Ha I mean motorcycle...


 
  
 How kv rides!


----------



## kvtaco17

Lol but not quite...


----------



## bpcans

[quote name="Loving[MAX]Sound" url="/t/530965/grado-fan-club/18240#post_10858545"]


How kv rides!  


[/quote]Absolutely and without a doubt!


----------



## kvtaco17

bpcans said:


> Absolutely and without a doubt!


 

  

  

 More my style lol


----------



## bpcans

kvtaco17 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This bike would definitely make you a danger to yourself and anybody else on the road. Tell me that you wear a helmet, please!


----------



## kvtaco17

bpcans said:


> This bike would definitely make you a danger to yourself and anybody else on the road. Tell me that you wear a helmet, please!


 
 I didn't use to... BUT up here it's necessary... it'd kinda funny to think the average MN driver is less courteous to motorcycle traffic then the entire population of Chicago...
  
 I just got this bike... it's my 4th and I've never even been close to having an accident *knocks on wood*


----------



## annar

Thanks, will go with the GSks, always love big wood too.
 Anna. R


----------



## annar

bpcans said:


> annar, IMHO when I wa doing some A/B auditioning with the RS1i's and the GS1Ki's I found both hp's to be detailed, musical, and very comfortable, the GS1Ki's just did everything a bit better. Are the GS1K's worth another $295? I'd say yes unequivocally! To me the big wood is real sexy. See what I did there?
> I find myself in total agreement with jaywillin. His description of the two hp's SQ is spot on.
> "Subjective and personal" are the words that should really be the motto of this hobby. L[M]S has solved the conundrum of which hp's to get, simply buy both. Reminds me of the great Chicago Cubs baseball player Ernie Banks who famously said "...let's play two".


 
 Thanks for all replies,
 Am going with the GSK's, cannot compare without a 800 km round trip via plane.
 Also, bpcans, I really find big wood sexy too !
 Regards 
 Anna .R


----------



## bpcans

annar said:


> Thanks for all replies,
> Am going with the GSK's, cannot compare without a 800 km round trip via plane.
> Also, bpcans, I really find big wood sexy too !
> Regards
> Anna .R


Your very welcome Anna. Are you going for the GS1Ki's or the new "e" series?


----------



## kvtaco17

bpcans said:


> Your very welcome Anna. Are you going for the GS1Ki's or the new "e" series?


 

 Having heard both I would suggest the new "e" series GS1k to be the better of the 2 if you're paying the same price... if you can snag the old "i" version for $200 cheaper I would go that route. The new cans are a noticeable upgrade though... lol


----------



## Uri Cohen

Who like the GS1000i or e for classical and rock? After getting into classical I'm getting my soundstage limits on the RS2i and PS500.


----------



## kvtaco17

hyperduel said:


>


 

 I love my GS1ke for both... Jay will probably agree!


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> I love my GS1ke for both... Jay will probably agree!



Jay agrees!


----------



## Uri Cohen

Sweet, will most likely order one next month.  The PS1000s are too heavy for me to wear.


----------



## bpcans

hyperduel said:


> Sweet, will most likely order one next month.  The PS1000s are too heavy for me to wear.


HyperDuel, I don't think you'll be disappointed at all. From what I've read on this thread the GS1Ke's are the real deal. When one starts talking about flagship headphones over $1000 to me the term "value for money" becomes superfluous. I found the PS1K's to be fantastic sounding hp's, but they just wouldn't stay on my head. If I only listened to music lying down then maybe I could see getting a pair. There's always the seatbelt pad solution. I also remember cutting up bath towels in the seventies to make DIY headband pads for our hp's, which were Sennheisers at my college radio station. They felt like someone had bent two wire hangers with shoe polish cans hanging over your ears.


----------



## annar

kvtaco17 said:


> Having heard both I would suggest the new "e" series GS1k to be the better of the 2 if you're paying the same price... if you can snag the old "i" version for $200 cheaper I would go that route. The new cans are a noticeable upgrade though... lol






Getting "e's , they are$50 AU cheaper than "i"s at moment, my taste is rock/pop.


Anna


----------



## swspiers

hyperduel said:


>


 
 I thought the GS1Ke's were OK for rock, but not spectacular.  With classical, jazz, female vocals ets., they are stellar.
  
 I actually passed on them because my taste in music leans towards the heavy stuff- classical, jazz and electronic in addition to rock.
  
 Regardless, they are definitely world-class cans, and I'm glad I had them for a while.


----------



## annar

swspiers said:


> I thought the GS1Ke's were OK for rock, but not spectacular.  With classical, jazz, female vocals ets., they are stellar.
> 
> I actually passed on them because my taste in music leans towards the heavy stuff- classical, jazz and electronic in addition to rock.
> 
> Regardless, they are definitely world-class cans, and I'm glad I had them for a while.


 
 That's all good, all of my pop is female vocal
 Anna


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

swspiers said:


> I thought the GS1Ke's were OK for rock, but not spectacular.  With classical, jazz, female vocals ets., they are stellar.
> 
> I actually passed on them because my taste in music leans towards the heavy stuff- classical, jazz and electronic in addition to rock.
> 
> Regardless, they are definitely world-class cans, and I'm glad I had them for a while.




They are seriously awesome with Laureena McKennit!!!


----------



## XLR8

Hi all,
  
 I would like to join da club with my 10 year old Grado SR80's.
 Such sweet and delicious sound I listen to them every day and could not imagine life without them.
 Wonderful cans


----------



## stacker45

XLR8, I'm just curious, are you using the stock pads with your SR80, I'm running the TTVJ flats with my SR80i, and I find they gives them a bit more bass extension, more midrange clarity, and the highs are also slithly softer.


----------



## Krutsch

kvtaco17 said:


> More my style lol


 
  
 Hmmm... that looks like misappropriation of funds, if you ask me.  Think of the head-fi gear that could've been?


----------



## XLR8

stacker45 said:


> XLR8, I'm just curious, are you using the stock pads with your SR80, I'm running the TTVJ flats with my SR80i, and I find they gives them a bit more bass extension, more midrange clarity, and the highs are also slithly softer.


 
 Heheheh
 The originals decomposed many moons ago. LoL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Have the sennheisers foams picked up a few years ago and made some mods(quarter inverse mod and removed diaphragm label) as shown.

 Enjoy


----------



## kvtaco17

Ha, I have gs1k's, rs1's, ad2000x's and HD800's as well as an nfb29 and Glenn otl... I'm pretty close to not wanting anything until something big come out!


----------



## stacker45

Nice work XLR8, I've never heard the original SR80, but just by looking at the mods you made, (wich, by the way, look a bit like my TTVJ flats), I'm sure they sound great. 
  
 I think that the SR80 represent the best value in the Grado line.


----------



## bpcans

kvtaco17 said:


> Ha, I have gs1k's, rs1's, ad2000x's and HD800's as well as an nfb29 and Glenn otl... I'm pretty close to not wanting anything until something big come out!


Audeze has been posting pics a lot on FB lately. Example is this photo of one of their hp grills, mounted and in silver no less.Maybe something new is coming down the line?


----------



## kvtaco17

Actually not a Audeze fan... I didn'd thing the LCD2/3 were that special... Technically they were very good, but they didn't do anything for me emotionally like Grado's or Audio-Technica's do... nHeck even my HD800 is more expressive on my setup!


----------



## donunus

Just got my rs2is yesterday for a really good price. 35% off sale brand new. I was a little disappointed at the thin washed out sound. I put a loop of songs and the isotek burn in disc. After 24 hours, the washed out treble became defined and became blacker between notes. Bass is a little better but it could be just due to the change in the highs. Thinking of getting a tube amp for them to fatten the bass... maybe a vali. I think I'll add a vali to cart right now LOL


----------



## donunus

oh and add to that, I will get into buying a jillion pads again for different configs


----------



## XLR8

stacker45 said:


> Nice work XLR8, I've never heard the original SR80, but just by looking at the mods you made, (wich, by the way, look a bit like my TTVJ flats), I'm sure they sound great.
> 
> I think that the SR80 represent the best value in the Grado line.



Stacker45 can I ask of your experiences if i was to ever upgrade in the near future which model would be recommended not that i want to but sometimes the upgrade bug bites.


----------



## Krutsch

kvtaco17 said:


> Ha, I have gs1k's, rs1's, ad2000x's and HD800's as well as an nfb29 and Glenn otl... I'm pretty close to not wanting anything until something big come out!


 
  
 Well, you have quite the collection, so I don't blame you... I've been misappropriating funds on my surround and 2-channel systems, but I am ready to get back to my search for a new amp/DAC for the desktop.


----------



## kvtaco17

krutsch said:


> Well, you have quite the collection, so I don't blame you... I've been misappropriating funds on my surround and 2-channel systems, but I am ready to get back to my search for a new amp/DAC for the desktop.




Yeah I got a near field setup recently too for my desk... Love them emotiva airmotiv's!


----------



## Krutsch

kvtaco17 said:


> Yeah I got a near field setup recently too for my desk... *Love them emotiva airmotiv's*!


 
  
 Those look like really sweet monitors.  I used to have a pair of AudioEngine speakers on my desk, but when I dragged up an old Yammy AVR for watching concert videos, something had to go.
  
 My desk has gotten completely out of control and had I not spent $$$ on side-grades and accessories, I could be rockin' some new RS1e phones.  There, back on topic...


----------



## stacker45

It depends on your budget, but if you like the SR80's sound signature, the RS1 would be a significant upgrade. if your budget can't stretch that far, you could go for the SR225.
  
 Notice I haven't specified ''i'' or ''e'' at the end of the model numbers, that's because I have heard the ''i'', but not the ''e'', models, but juging from all the positive comments from their owners, they definately seem to be an improvement over the ''i'' series.
  
 That being said, you might even consider the new SR80e, wich are two generations newer than your SR80, to be enough of an improvement to hold you over untill you could buy the RS1e.
  
 And if you want to go a different route, the PS500, wich have deeper bass, and a slithly rolled off, more polite treble, than the SR series.
  
 I hope this helps.


----------



## donunus

My RS2is just got seriously awesome after putting some electrical tape around the bowls. Luvin it! Now in love with Grados again.


----------



## swspiers

donunus said:


> My RS2is just got seriously awesome after putting some electrical tape around the bowls. Luvin it! Now in love with Grados again.




One of the few mods that I think makes a real difference.


----------



## Krutsch

swspiers said:


> One of the few mods that I think makes a real difference.


 
  
 Wait, what?  Can you point me to a link for more details?  Thx.


----------



## donunus

swspiers said:


> One of the few mods that I think makes a real difference.


 
 Real yet subtle enough not to touch the good parts about the Grado sound. But, It will not stop me from buying lots of other pads for them hehhe.
  
 Krutsch, search for innerfidelity grado mod then read that article. That should give you the basics. Its an old mod but I cant find the original headfi links right now. I have so many mods myself ever since the 90s but I'll talk about those later.


----------



## swspiers

krutsch said:


> Wait, what?  Can you point me to a link for more details?  Thx.


 
 Bada-bing!
  
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/evaluation-grado-stock-and-modified-ear-pads-page-3


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

donunus said:


> My RS2is just got seriously awesome after putting some electrical tape around the bowls. Luvin it! Now in love with Grados again.




Woooooooooooo!


----------



## donunus

I am still ordering senn pads and flats along with a vali just to change things up but I have a feeling the taped bowls will be the best


----------



## Krutsch

swspiers said:


> Bada-bing!
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/evaluation-grado-stock-and-modified-ear-pads-page-3


 
  
 Thanks for that...
  


donunus said:


> I am still ordering senn pads and flats along with a vali just to change things up but I have a feeling the taped bowls will be the best


 
  
 Can you post a pic?  I am trying to imagine what that looks like


----------



## kvtaco17

krutsch said:


> Thanks for that...
> 
> 
> Can you post a pic?  I am trying to imagine what that looks like


 
 Page 1 of that same article...
  
 http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/evaluation-grado-stock-and-modified-ear-pads


----------



## ampersandss

Hmm. I have a question for you Grado experts as someone who's arrived late to the party. For $100, should I get new sr80e's, or used sr225i's? I have an hour left to decide, and I don't know what to do!


----------



## XLR8

stacker45 said:


> It depends on your budget, but if you like the SR80's sound signature, the RS1 would be a significant upgrade. if your budget can't stretch that far, you could go for the SR225.
> 
> Notice I haven't specified ''i'' or ''e'' at the end of the model numbers, that's because I have heard the ''i'', but not the ''e'', models, but juging from all the positive comments from their owners, they definately seem to be an improvement over the ''i'' series.
> 
> ...


 

 Brilliant.
 Thank you 
  
 Interestingly some say the last series SR80i generation was worst than the original SR80. I am curious if this new e-series is improved or worst off.
 Any ideas on what Grado has improved?


----------



## bpcans

ampersandss said:


> Hmm. I have a question for you Grado experts as someone who's arrived late to the party. For $100, should I get new sr80e's, or used sr225i's? I have an hour left to decide, and I don't know what to do!


Used SR225i's if in good condition.


----------



## swspiers

And you can sell or trade them later, and not take a loss.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ampersandss said:


> Hmm. I have a question for you Grado experts as someone who's arrived late to the party. For $100, should I get new sr80e's, or used sr225i's? I have an hour left to decide, and I don't know what to do!


 

 Take this with a grain of salt, as I follow but do not own either...
  
 I'd go with the sr225is.  This is because the change between the older i and newer e line is said to be small, the improvement from the  80 to the 225 is said to be large, and the 225, along with the RS-1 (and RS-1i, which I have,  and RS-1 e) are said to be the best example of the "Grado house sound," known for being very transparent and very good with guitar, organ, and vocals.
  
 I am planning on purchasing both (as well as the SR-60, SR-325, and PS1000), so I have been researching and trying them.


----------



## stacker45

kayandjohn, I will give you the voices, and the guitar,but an organ!, the RS1!, really!, surely you can't be speaking about a pipe organ, so I,m assuming that you mean an Hammond organ. My PS1000 can't even do a pipe organ justice so...
  
 Anyway,  XLR8, I never heard the original SR80, I just know that I love my SR80i, and regarding the ''e'' series I havent hear ant of them yet, but I can't wait the hear the PS1000e, I love mine so much, that it's hard for me to imagine the new one sounding even better we'll see.
  
 I did forget to mention my all time no brainer, for those who like the ''Grado house sound'', the Bushmills X, I don't know what they go for used, but I know I've always regretted not buying two pairs when they were still available fro TT Lab, DAMN!.


----------



## XLR8

stacker45 said:


> kayandjohn, I will give you the voices, and the guitar,but an organ!, the RS1!, really!, surely you can't be speaking about a pipe organ, so I,m assuming that you mean an Hammond organ. My PS1000 can't even do a pipe organ justice so...
> 
> Anyway,  XLR8, I never heard the original SR80, I just know that I love my SR80i, and regarding the ''e'' series I havent hear ant of them yet, but I can't wait the hear the PS1000e, I love mine so much, that it's hard for me to imagine the new one sounding even better we'll see.
> 
> I did forget to mention my all time no brainer, for those who like the ''Grado house sound'', the Bushmills X, I don't know what they go for used, but I know I've always regretted not buying two pairs when they were still available fro TT Lab, DAMN!.


 

 Surprisingly I have ventured out to see what differences between the original SR80 and the SR80i there is. I found the cup was mushroom as opposed to the bowls of the original but nothing else until I stumbled onto a picture from google on the new SR80i and then I saw it. The cup and outer diaphragm is different.
 I took a snap of my original SR80 and compared to the new SR80i found on the web (see below)
  
 SR80i

  
  
 Original SR80's

  
  
 I wonder sonically what this results in cause I find my SR80 amazing yet what I read when some users compared here on head-fi between SR80i and RS1 they stated to their word that the SR80i was poo but I find that very wrong with my SR80's. I wonder to what extent users/reviewers describe audio and how subjective it really is and whether the wood diaphragm creates more the placebo effect in audio comparisons. As always YMMV but audio commentary is never easy and as I always say trust your ears and hear for yourself if you can.
 For the record my Grado SR80's do not sound like poo and this review is more akin to reality. Perhaps in the future I will do a woody on my plastics to hear what all the fuss is about.
 Good luck everyone with your audio journeys


----------



## squallkiercosa

xlr8 said:


> Surprisingly I have ventured out to see what differences between the original SR80 and the SR80i there is...


 
 http://www.goodcans.com/HeadphoneReviews/Reviewss/GradoHeadphones2009.html


----------



## ampersandss

Welp, I missed the chance to buy the sr225i's as my house was robbed and I was dealing with the aftermath. Looks like it wasn't meant to happen. I'm sure the sr80e's will be fantastic.


----------



## Justin_Time

ampersandss said:


> Welp, I missed the chance to buy the sr225i's as my house was robbed and I was dealing with the aftermath. Looks like it wasn't meant to happen. I'm sure the sr80e's will be fantastic.


 
 Terribly sorry to hear that.
  
 Don't stress yourself about the Grado choice.  Once the mess is straightened out, get yourself an SR80 and enjoy.
  
 After all, it is just toy for big boys.  We don't really _need _any of it.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

ampersandss said:


> Welp, I missed the chance to buy the sr225i's as my house was robbed and I was dealing with the aftermath. Looks like it wasn't meant to happen. I'm sure the sr80e's will be fantastic.


 
  
 Sorry to hear about what happened, I am still not sure what must run through one's mind when committing such horrible acts against others. As if they are lacking substance in their lives or something. Hope all is well, and that the robbery was not too bad. Check out the FS/FT forums, I saw a couple of 225i's on there for sale.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

xlr8 said:


> Surprisingly I have ventured out to see what differences between the original SR80 and the SR80i there is. I found the cup was mushroom as opposed to the bowls of the original but nothing else until I stumbled onto a picture from google on the new SR80i and then I saw it. The cup and outer diaphragm is different.
> I took a snap of my original SR80 and compared to the new SR80i found on the web (see below)
> 
> SR80i
> ...


 
  
 You SR80 photo tripped me out without the button on the air vent, at first I thought it was an Alessandro Music Series 1.


----------



## justaname

I had the sr80i outer cups removed and replaced with the older style cups that don't protrude. 

It should be more forward since there's not much for the waves to resonate on (i can't tell for sure) but i did it mainly for the looks


----------



## ShinAyasaki

Just got my Grado SR60i today ( third headphones, first Grado)
 The seller listed it as new, but actually it used with a little crack on the left cup

 Ain't i'm not even mad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Honestly i bought it for $32 shipped on ebay, so it's no-brainer to me.
 And because it was used, so i think that it already was burned in a lot, because it's sound so good IMO.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

shinayasaki said:


> Just got my Grado SR60i today ( third headphones, first Grado)
> The seller listed it as new, but actually it used with a little crack on the left cup
> 
> Ain't i'm not even mad
> ...


 
  
 Hey! Congratulations! Enjoy them! The first Grado I ever listened music through were the original SR60's, and now look where I am  .


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Some Monday morning music for all you awesome people! And in case my girlfriend is browsing the forums  :


----------



## ShinAyasaki

loving[max]sound said:


> Hey! Congratulations! Enjoy them! The first Grado I ever listened music through were the original SR60's, and now look where I am  .


 
 Wow, you're truly a Grado fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Btw, the sound is so good, but the pads are pain on the ear, i can't stand for them more than 30 mins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe i will buy a replacement pads later.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

shinayasaki said:


> Wow, you're truly a Grado fan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Some of the kids on the block wash their pads to make them softer and more tolerable. I have done it only once (for the SR125i), but I am weary that the pads degrade quicker when washing them. You have the comfy (non-bowl) pads though, right? (the S-cush).


----------



## ShinAyasaki

loving[max]sound said:


> Some of the kids on the block wash their pads to make them softer and more tolerable. I have done it only once (for the SR125i), but I am weary that the pads degrade quicker when washing them. You have the comfy (non-bowl) pads though, right? (the S-cush).


 
 Yes, it seem to be the S-cush. Not really sure, so here come the picture.


  

 And btw, i don't think wash these pads with water is a good idea, too. Somehow the pads feel like a cat to me, the grumpy one. And cat doesn't like water. lol


----------



## CH23

shinayasaki said:


> Wow, you're truly a Grado fan :etysmile:
> 
> 
> Btw, the sound is so good, but the pads are pain on the ear, i can't stand for them more than 30 mins
> ...




You could try G-cush pads, the ear zonk ones are way softer than the "official" ones.


----------



## ShinAyasaki

ch23 said:


> You could try G-cush pads, the ear zonk ones are way softer than the "official" ones.


 
 man, i believe that you're right. BUT, the G-cush pads cost $45 on amazon, and i bought my Grado for just $32 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe i will try the L-cushion or L-cush pads.


----------



## CH23

shinayasaki said:


> man, i believe that you're right. BUT, the G-cush pads cost $45 on amazon, and i bought my Grado for just $32
> 
> 
> Maybe i will try the L-cushion or L-cush pads.




L-cush will work if you've small ears...


----------



## Gr33nL34f

the G cush would ruin the sound. the L cush is great imo i much prefer it over the S cush but your ear will rub against the driver housing which your ears get use to over time. i'd buy the pads from grado and not ear zonk the grado ones are better quality.


----------



## ShinAyasaki

Seem to like my ears are small enough, so i think that the L-cush will work for me ( and the price's cheap also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 I saw that people said it will fit the SR60's and 80's. Just want to confirm, is it true ?

 Thanks guys.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

shinayasaki said:


> Seem to like my ears are small enough, so i think that the L-cush will work for me ( and the price's cheap also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 All the cushions pretty much fit all Grado headphones (not sure about the higher tier e-series). L-cush is in my opinion the best cushion for Grado headphones (in the Prestige Series)


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

gr33nl34f said:


> the G cush would ruin the sound. the L cush is great imo i much prefer it over the S cush but your ear will rub against the driver housing which your ears get use to over time. i'd buy the pads from grado and not ear zonk the grado ones are better quality.


 
  
 I generally buy Grado stuff to go with the headphones. The extra little bit of money you spend on quality and piece of mind are totally worth it.


----------



## CH23

A size comparison as clear as i can make it, with a regular sized Cd/DVD for scale



As Gr33nl34f notes, the sound changes depending on which pads you use.

Personally i'd modify the SR60 a bit, by adding. Dot of "blu-tack" to the back of the driver, and punching a few holes in the black cloth on the back of the driver, to reduce treble and increase bass, as the G-cush seem to reduce bass.

(The holes in the S-cush were made by me, i use those on my koss portapro)


----------



## donunus

Final thoughts on the RS2i I just purchased. I am loving them to bits! The electrical tape modded Bowls (L-Cush) are amazing! I havent stopped listening to music for at least 5 hours now  I am even banging my head to classical and love ballads hehehe


----------



## ShinAyasaki

Thanks for your helps. I ordered a L-cush from amazon ( oh yeah ~ Prime )
 Let's see how good is it, maybe i will mod the S-cush later.

 @CH23 : could i have the comparison in scale of bluray-disc size ? Thank you.


----------



## CH23

shinayasaki said:


> Thanks for your helps. I ordered a L-cush from amazon ( oh yeah ~ Prime )
> 
> Let's see how good is it, maybe i will mod the S-cush later.
> 
> @CH23 : could i have the comparison in scale of bluray-disc size ? Thank you.




Anything for you.

I've included an LD as well, to make sure you're satisfied


----------



## bpcans

donunus said:


> Final thoughts on the RS2i I just purchased. I am loving them to bits! The electrical tape modded Bowls (L-Cush) are amazing! I havent stopped listening to music for at least 5 hours now  I am even banging my head to classical and love ballads hehehe


dununus, glad your enjoying your Grado's. I wonder if that mod will work for the RS1's?


----------



## ShinAyasaki

ch23 said:


> Anything for you.
> 
> I've included an LD as well, to make sure you're satisfied


 
 Bro, you da real MVP
 made my day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 i really appreciated.


----------



## donunus

bpcans said:


> dununus, glad your enjoying your Grado's. I wonder if that mod will work for the RS1's?


 
 It should work. No harm in trying I guess


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bpcans said:


> dununus, glad your enjoying your Grado's. I wonder if that mod will work for the RS1's?


 
  
 I have seen that mod to SR225's and people say that it works wonders on increasing the bass.


----------



## bpcans

donunus said:


> It should work. No harm in trying I guess


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> dununus, glad your enjoying your Grado's. I wonder if that mod will work for the RS1's?


 

 i tried the tape mod on my rs1i's, i felt it messed up the balance of the sound, to me, the rs1i sounds its best with the L cushes, but thats just me


----------



## bpcans

donunus said:


> It should work. No harm in trying I guess


*


loving[max]sound said:



			I have seen that mod to SR225's and people say that it works wonders on increasing the bass.
		
Click to expand...

**


jaywillin said:



			i tried the tape mod on my rs1i's, i felt it messed up the balance of the sound, to me, the rs1i sounds its best with the L cushes, but thats just me  

Click to expand...

*Thanks gentlemen for your input. I'll try it when I get a second pair of L-cushions.


----------



## ferday

jaywillin said:


> i tried the tape mod on my rs1i's, i felt it messed up the balance of the sound, to me, the rs1i sounds its best with the L cushes, but thats just me


 
  
 i've tried the tape mod with a wide variety of tape, thicknesses, etc.
  
 i like it ok with the sr80.  i like it less with the rs1i....i agree 100% with jay that it messes up the balance to my ears.
  
 but...it's a free, reversible mod and takes seconds, so really everyone should try it out and see for themselves


----------



## kvtaco17

ferday said:


> i've tried the tape mod with a wide variety of tape, thicknesses, etc.
> 
> i like it ok with the sr80.  i like it less with the rs1i....i agree 100% with jay that it messes up the balance to my ears.
> 
> but...it's a free, reversible mod and takes seconds, so really everyone should try it out and see for themselves


 
 Flats and L cushions are all you need for maximum RS1 enjoyment lol


----------



## jaywillin

kvtaco17 said:


> Flats and L cushions are all you need for maximum RS1 enjoyment lol


 
 YUP !


----------



## JoeDoe

shinayasaki said:


> Just got my Grado SR60i today ( third headphones, first Grado)
> 
> The seller listed it as new, but actually it used with a little crack on the left cup
> 
> ...



You should slap some wood on those things and make them sing even more!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

What are people's impressions on the Alessandro MS2i?


----------



## bassboysam

Comets on Fire


----------



## joseph69

loving[max]sound said:


> What are people's impressions on the Alessandro MS2i?


 
 I owned them before the 325is's and they are an excellent headphone, but they just weren't what I was looking for... I was looking for a more aggressive sound, and ended up with the 325is.
 The MS21 are less aggressive and have a bit less forward mid-range and IMO more mid bass, which in turn relaxed the upper frequencies with a thick/rich full bodied sound…very nice if thats what your looking for.


----------



## LCfiner

Yup, I think joseph69 described the MS2i sound the way I heard it too.
  
 The only difference is that I preferred the MS2i to the SR325. I wasn’t looking for a more aggressive sound


----------



## jaywillin

loving[max]sound said:


> What are people's impressions on the Alessandro MS2i?


 
  
  


joseph69 said:


> I owned them before the 325is's and they are an excellent headphone, but they just weren't what I was looking for... I was looking for a more aggressive sound, and ended up with the 325is.
> The MS21 are less aggressive and have a bit less forward mid-range and IMO more mid bass, which in turn relaxed the upper frequencies with a thick/rich full bodied sound…very nice if thats what your looking for.


 

 i had them as well, and the ms2i was a favorite of mine, more balanced, neutral than the 325, relaxed and rich describes it well
 it did suit me !


----------



## stacker45

Wow a LD, it's been ages since I've seen one of those, I think they had 425 interlaced resolution lines, S-VHS had 400, and VHS 240. a far cry from Blue Ray.
  
 It's all about expectations, well!, a lot of it is anyway, ok, some of it is, happy now?. The following wasn't planned, by the way, I just realised this, after the fact.
  
 last night I listened to Loreenna McKennitt's LP version of, The Journey So Far. I used my Technics SL-1200 MK2 TT, with Ortofon 2M Black cartridge, Grado HPA-2 amp through the batterie output, and HP1000.
  
 I admit that my expectations were pretty high, and I wasn't disapointed, I think that words don't do these kinds of listening experiences justice, but if I had to use one, I'd say it was, etheral, I'm not sure what this word means exactly, but it seems right, hey! my native tongue is French so.
  
 Now, today, after two years of ownership, I realised that I have never listened to my vintage, but mint, 1981, J.V.C RC-M70, hmm!, how do I say getho blaster, while remaining politically correct, oh! big portable radio, there!, through it's headphone output. FYI, this thing even has a phono preamp, how cool is that?.  I have an ''old'' (it doesn't play Blue Ray), Denon DVD/CD player, hooked up to it. wich is what I used. I listened to a engraved CD-R of old 1980's ballads, most of wich were from 128kb files. For this occasion I used my SR80i, wich have TTVJ flats. Needless to say that my expectations for this setup weren't very high, if fact they were pretty low.
  
 Well!, guess what?, it was etheral, I'm kidding of course, but I was pleasantly surprised, and even though it didn't sound remotely close to the night before's experience, I didn't come away disapointed, far from it, why?, my expectations were just different.
  
 I hope that all this babbling made at least some sense to some of you.


----------



## marts30

loving[max]sound said:


> What are people's impressions on the Alessandro MS2i?


 
  
 They're my personal favourite headphone, and actually one of the first I bought. Proceeded to go through all the grado/alessandro lines/heaps of other headphones but they're the ones I've never sold.
  
 Aggressive, but not harsh or sibilant, that is what I like, and the MS2 is that.


----------



## joseph69

Just came across these replacement cushions for Grado…has anyone ever seen/heard how these sound?
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/L-Cush-Foam-Replacement-Cushion-For-SR-60i-80i-125i-225i-325i-GS-1000i-Headphone-/261483385447?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3ce19fd267


----------



## marts30

joseph69 said:


> Just came across these replacement cushions for Grado…has anyone ever seen/heard how these sound?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/L-Cush-Foam-Replacement-Cushion-For-SR-60i-80i-125i-225i-325i-GS-1000i-Headphone-/261483385447?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3ce19fd267


 
  
 Have a set with me, sound pretty much exactly like the L-Cush, bit more rounded edges


----------



## joseph69

marts30 said:


> Have a set with me, sound pretty much exactly like the L-Cush, bit more rounded edges


 
 Are you also using the foam discs with them?
 Which Grados are you using them with?


----------



## marts30

joseph69 said:


> Are you also using the foam discs with them?
> Which Grados are you using them with?


 
  
 Nah, not using them.
 Magnum's and MS2.


----------



## joseph69

marts30 said:


> Nah, not using them.
> Magnum's and MS2.


 
 I was interested in how they sounded with the discs inserted under the (L) cushions…I figured they would be good for people who may find some Grados too bright (myself NOT included).


----------



## JoeDoe

Alright Grado heads, I've scored a sweet deal on some PS500s and I'm curious to get some thoughts from you guys who've owned both the 500s and the RS1s. Other than deeper bass, what can I expect?


----------



## marts30

joseph69 said:


> I was interested in how they sounded with the discs inserted under the (L) cushions…I figured they would be good for people who may find some Grados too bright (myself NOT included).


 
  
 I tried them, but I don't see the difference between those and the comfy pads then... they fit a bit awkwardly under them. I'd rather use the comfy pads if I wanted that effect.


----------



## joseph69

marts30 said:


> I tried them, but I don't see the difference between those and the comfy pads then... they fit a bit awkwardly under them. I'd rather use the comfy pads if I wanted that effect.


 
 I figured it would be exactly like you said…using (S) cushions under (L) cushions…a bit too much.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Seriously! Thank you everyone who replied to my MS2i questions!!!


----------



## stacker45

Nothing!, not even from you Joe?, humour me Buddy, it took me a half hour to write the damn thing. I think that you are one of the most objective people on Head-Fi, so  I value you're opinion. I would truly like to know if you, or anybody else, think that what I wrote makes sense.


----------



## stacker45

Joedoe, I have owned the PS500 for about two weeks, and my dealer let me have the RS1i for 3 days.
  
 In my opinion, aside from having deeper bass than the SR series Grados, the PS500 also have a rolled off treble, wich makes them the most forgiving of all Grados, they also have a decent size soundstage, What I didn't like about them, is that women's voices sound a bit to ''manly'' for my tastes.
  
 The RS1i, absolutely nails voices, womens's, and men's. The bass, although not as deep as the PS500, is tighter, and depending on what kind of music you like, you might not miss having lower bass that much . The added  treble makes the RS1i less forgiving of bad recordings. The reason I didn't keep the RS1i, is because I thought that they laked air, decay.
  
 I hope this helps.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I have two questions:
 - Is the RS1i different enough from the MS Pro to justify the price?
 - Which one is more fun, the RS1i or the 325is?


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> bpcans said:
> 
> 
> > dununus, glad your enjoying your Grado's. I wonder if that mod will work for the RS1's?
> ...


 
 +1


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Alright Grado heads, I've scored a sweet deal on some PS500s and I'm curious to get some thoughts from you guys who've owned both the 500s and the RS1s. Other than deeper bass, what can I expect?


 
 mellower , "bigger" sound, more forgiving, , i agree with what stacker has said, except i don't remember having a problem with female voices, but i don't listen to a lot of female vocals.
 its different from the rs1i for sure, i really liked it, and have almost gotten another a time or two


----------



## jaywillin

now this is a nice way to start the day !!


----------



## Justin_Time

stacker45 said:


> Joedoe, I have owned the PS500 for about two weeks, and my dealer let me have the RS1i for 3 days.
> 
> In my opinion, aside from having deeper bass than the SR series Grados, the PS500 also have a rolled off treble, wich makes them the most forgiving of all Grados, they also have a decent size soundstage, What I didn't like about them, is that women's voices sound a bit to ''manly'' for my tastes.
> 
> ...


 
 You nailed it!


----------



## XLR8

An interesting read for all Grado users 
 http://jonathangrado.com/history/
  
 Get down and Boogie


----------



## jaywillin

xlr8 said:


> An interesting read for all Grado users
> http://jonathangrado.com/history/
> 
> Get down and Boogie




 man i LOVE curtis mayfield !!! sweet !!


----------



## nojwe

I've had the 80is for about a month now and am really enjoying them (this is my entry into the higher end headphone world). However, I made the possible mistake of letting a friend listen to them, and they now want to buy them off me. I'm thinking this might be an opportunity to move up in the grado line a bit. I'm using my MacBook pro (all lossless files) with a LD 1+ and Schiit Modi.
  
 What would you say is the best grado for the money? From what I've read it seems like there definitely starts to be some diminishing returns around the 325 mark.
  
 Also, in terms of identifying grados, only the original generation has the flat cups, correct? The i and e series both have the larger bowls?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

nojwe said:


> I've had the 80is for about a month now and am really enjoying them (this is my entry into the higher end headphone world). However, I made the possible mistake of letting a friend listen to them, and they now want to buy them off me. I'm thinking this might be an opportunity to move up in the grado line a bit. I'm using my MacBook pro (all lossless files) with a LD 1+ and Schiit Modi.
> 
> What would you say is the best grado for the money? From what I've read it seems like there definitely starts to be some diminishing returns around the 325 mark.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Not heard the 325, but it seems to be what the community is raving about. If you want a mid-tier headphone, I would say either the SR225, SR325, or RS2.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Through some of this in your cereal, or stir it in your coffee. That extra kick to wake you up!


----------



## colgatetotal

SR225e is bang-for-buck. I don't like the SR325e too much; you may as well move up to the PS500e if you want a metal can.


----------



## Gr33nL34f

nojwe said:


> I've had the 80is for about a month now and am really enjoying them (this is my entry into the higher end headphone world). However, I made the possible mistake of letting a friend listen to them, and they now want to buy them off me. I'm thinking this might be an opportunity to move up in the grado line a bit. I'm using my MacBook pro (all lossless files) with a LD 1+ and Schiit Modi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

the SR225 is the sweet spot of the grados is the general consensus ive read on here for the past 3 or so years.


----------



## Gr33nL34f

also the MS1i is a great headphone alittle more laid back compared to the prestige series.


----------



## wormsdriver




----------



## JoeDoe

wormsdriver said:


>




Whoop whoop


----------



## sinnottj

nojwe said:


> I've had the 80is for about a month now and am really enjoying them (this is my entry into the higher end headphone world). However, I made the possible mistake of letting a friend listen to them, and they now want to buy them off me. I'm thinking this might be an opportunity to move up in the grado line a bit. I'm using my MacBook pro (all lossless files) with a LD 1+ and Schiit Modi.
> 
> What would you say is the best grado for the money? From what I've read it seems like there definitely starts to be some diminishing returns around the 325 mark.
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's correct regarding the flatter & larger cup styles, yes.
  
 Another vote for the 225i/e from me. Something to consider is that the 325is are quite a bit heavier, which resulted in long-term comfort issues for me.


----------



## bbophead

xlr8 said:


> An interesting read for all Grado users
> http://jonathangrado.com/history/
> 
> Get down and Boogie




 Love the vocorder Herbie.  I have it on vinyl plus a direct to disc vinyl (different performance).


----------



## stacker45

In my opinion, nojwe, $500-600 is where the law of diminishing returns really start to take effect. I think that the key models in the Grado lineup are, the following.
  
 SR80 - Grado house sound, and amazing price performance ratio.
  
 SR225 - Grado house sound, good price vs performance ratio, and serious enough to be the only Grado that you own.   
  
 SR325 - For those who need/want, extra bite.
  
 PS500 - For those who need/want less bite, and more bass.
  
 RS1 - Classic Grado house sound, natural upgrade from the SR80 or SR225, great voice reproduction.
  
 PS1000 - Gets you the best that the PS500 and RS1 have to offer, plus a big soundstage.
  
 Bushmills X - In my opinion, at $395, THE best deal out there, if one can buy them for a resonable price, least expensive woodie Grado, best packaging presentation by far, embroided carrying bag, great sound, on par with the RS1, with more bass extension, limited edition, so they should hold their value, maybe even appreciate with time.


----------



## nojwe

loving[max]sound said:


> Not heard the 325, but it seems to be what the community is raving about. If you want a mid-tier headphone, I would say either the SR225, SR325, or RS2.


 


colgatetotal said:


> SR225e is bang-for-buck. I don't like the SR325e too much; you may as well move up to the PS500e if you want a metal can.


 


gr33nl34f said:


> the SR225 is the sweet spot of the grados is the general consensus ive read on here for the past 3 or so years.


 


sinnottj said:


> That's correct regarding the flatter & larger cup styles, yes.
> Another vote for the 225i/e from me. Something to consider is that the 325is are quite a bit heavier, which resulted in long-term comfort issues for me.


 


stacker45 said:


> In my opinion, nojwe, $500-600 is where the law of diminishing returns really start to take effect. I think that the key models in the Grado lineup are, the following.
> SR80 - Grado house sound, and amazing price performance ratio.
> SR225 - Grado house sound, good price vs performance ratio, and serious enough to be the only Grado that you own.
> SR325 - For those who need/want, extra bite.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the replies, everyone, and to stacker45 for the excellent details.
  
 Given my current budget, the 225i/e seems like the best bet for me. If anyone has a pair they're looking to sell, let me know!


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


>


 
  Looking wonderful with that 12AX7 tung sol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Congrats on your new amp.
  
 Are those woodied sr225's ?


----------



## bpcans

Got home from work this morning to find that I had left my WA6 on all night long. Has anybody else ever done this, and is my amp now ruined? Lol.


----------



## whirlwind

bpcans said:


> Got home from work this morning to find that I had left my WA6 on all night long. Has anybody else ever done this, and is my amp now ruined? Lol.


 
  
 you are all good  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 but pay better attention  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....j/k


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> Got home from work this morning to find that I had left my WA6 on all night long. Has anybody else ever done this, and is my amp now ruined? Lol.


 

 i've done the same with the LD, the lyr, and the mad ear+, my heart skipped a beat, the amps didn't !


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> you are all good
> 
> but pay better attention   .....j/k


I'm so poh' I can't afford to pay attention. Thanks WW.


----------



## bbophead

bpcans said:


> Got home from work this morning to find that I had left my WA6 on all night long. Has anybody else ever done this, and is my amp now ruined? Lol.


 
 Yep, it's ruined all right.
  
 To help you out, I'll pay shipping to my place.  Never know when I might need a back-up.


----------



## JoeDoe

Little eye candy anyone?



You gentlemen who commented on my post were spot on. Much larger than average soundstage, Rich mids, smooth treble, and DAT BASS!


----------



## bpcans

bbophead said:


> Yep, it's ruined all right.
> 
> To help you out, I'll pay shipping to my place.  Never know when I might need a back-up.:veryevil:


You can just come over and pick it up. It's out backa da house down by da yard waste bags. Hey, I left my oversized TV on the other night, maybe it's ruined too.


----------



## bpcans

joedoe said:


> Little eye candy anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking hp's JoeD, you bass head you.


----------



## bbophead

bpcans said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, it's ruined all right.
> ...


 
 LOL!!!!!


----------



## JoeDoe

bpcans said:


> Nice looking hp's JoeD, you bass head you.


 
 Haha thank you sir! Between these and the Denon D2k's, I may be turning into one!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

bpcans said:


> Got home from work this morning to find that I had left my WA6 on all night long. Has anybody else ever done this, and is my amp now ruined? Lol.



Oh my GOODNESS, bpcans... Thanks for alerting us to this problem.

If you act quickly, we can save your amp!!!

Amp Genie stands ready to receive your donation and perform his Amp Saving Incantation if you Act Now.



Simply PayPal your gift to Amp Genie, whose cause on earth I represent.

Send $199.95 to address Iyamfullofit@woot.com, Right Away!

Whew! Good thing you let us know!


----------



## bpcans

ruthieandjohn said:


> Oh my GOODNESS, bpcans... Thanks for alerting us to this problem.
> 
> If you act quickly, we can save your amp!!!
> 
> ...


Whew, what a relief. I'll get the money from my girlfriend and tell her that it's a deposit on an all inclusive vacation in Marbella. Thanks Amp Genie!


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Got home from work this morning to find that I had left my WA6 on all night long. Has anybody else ever done this, and is my amp now ruined? Lol.


 
 After reading your post…I was sweating!
 Glad everything is good!
  


jaywillin said:


> i've done the same with the LD, the lyr, and the mad ear+, my heart skipped a beat, the amps didn't !


 
 3 times!
 My heart just skipped a beat!
 I double check my system every time before I go to bed.


----------



## ampersandss

New audio gear just arrived to save my thus-far fairly bad week! I've gone from a pair of Sennheisers plugged into the onboard dac to a pair of sr80e's plugged into a Little Dot 1+ and a modi dac. I'm loving the amp with my old senns, and the dac is wonderful, but the Grados just don't sound quite the way I want them to. Could it be those factory Chinese tubes that come standard? Maybe I should go hunting for a new pair... hmm...


----------



## nojwe

ampersandss said:


> New audio gear just arrived to save my thus-far fairly bad week! I've gone from a pair of Sennheisers plugged into the onboard dac to a pair of sr80e's plugged into a Little Dot 1+ and a modi dac. I'm loving the amp with my old senns, and the dac is wonderful, but the Grados just don't sound quite the way I want them to. Could it be those factory Chinese tubes that come standard? Maybe I should go hunting for a new pair... hmm...


 
  
 I have nearly the same setup (80i instead) and the Yugoslavia tubes sound really fantastic for the money ($7 off ebay). They're some of the more highly regarded tubes in the LD thread.
  
 I was amazed by how much of a difference the Modi made with the 80s. Based on Schiit's website the DAC wasn't really recommended/necessary with these less expensive HP.


----------



## crim gnarly

nojwe said:


> I have nearly the same setup (80i instead) and the Yugoslavia tubes sound really fantastic for the money ($7 off ebay). They're some of the more highly regarded tubes in the LD thread.
> 
> I was amazed by how much of a difference the Modi made with the 80s. Based on Schiit's website the DAC wasn't really recommended/necessary with these less expensive HP.


 
  
 Hi nojwe, do you have a link to the Yugoslavia tubes?


----------



## nojwe

I believe this is the one:
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/6HM5-6HA5-EC900-export-quality-audio-triode-tube-NOS-FREE-SHIPPING-/300879467071


crim gnarly said:


> Hi nojwe, do you have a link to the Yugoslavia tubes?


----------



## stacker45

My dealer doesn't usually carry the PS1000, the reason!, they sell 2 or 3 a year, well duh!, how can you expect to sell something that you don't have. so today I went in and told them, just that. I also reminded them that I already own the GS and PS1000, so, I'm no tire kiker. They finally agreed to order a pair for me to compare with my ''old'' PS1000, can't wait!, I guess this means that my EXPECTATIONS are high!. 
  
 Maybe you got some bad tubes ampersands, because my LD1+ sounds great, with all my Grados, especially the PS1000, wich I think are the most amp picky of all Grados.
  
 There is a thread somewhere, about the pre concieved idea that some people have, that stock tube always suck, and have to be replaced asap. When you think about it, why would a manufacturer use tubes that make the fruit of their efforts soud like crap. Granted they might not use some of the most expensive tubes, but I'm willing to bet that just like anything else, there must be some tubes that have a very good price vs performance ratio.


----------



## nojwe

crim gnarly said:


> Hi nojwe, do you have a link to the Yugoslavia tubes?


 
  
 I believe this is the one: 
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/6HM5-6HA5-EC900-export-quality-audio-triode-tube-NOS-FREE-SHIPPING-/300879467071


----------



## XLR8

To those with the RS1 how much of a percentage is the sound improved from say the SR80's?
 Is it dramatic or single digit figures?
  
 TIA.


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> To those with the RS1 how much of a percentage is the sound improved from say the SR80's?
> Is it dramatic or single digit figures?
> 
> TIA.


 
 IMO, theres a huge difference…but I do own/love both.


----------



## Krutsch

stacker45 said:


> In my opinion, nojwe, *$500-600 is where the law of diminishing returns really start to take effect*. I think that the key models in the Grado lineup are, the following.
> 
> SR80 - Grado house sound, and amazing price performance ratio.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Good description, but what happened to the RS2?  When I auditioned various Grado models, some time ago, I really felt that: "...*$500 is where the law of diminishing returns really start to take effect*.", which is where the RS2 sits (new, MSRP).  At the time, I really couldn't justify the extra $200 MSRP for the upgrade from RS2 to RS1, as the differences I heard were subtle.
  
 Of course, by now, I've had a lot more practice with head-fi and maybe I would come to a different conclusion if I repeated the experience.


----------



## ampersandss

Yeah, I dunno what's up. I'm gonna assume it's not bad tubes though. The treble is just so unbelievably forward and wipes out the rest of the music. It's much more balanced (in a Grado way) without the amp. I'm curious if it's just the sound of the amp that's rubbing me the wrong way, or if new tubes would change it that substantially. I'm a bit new to all this though. Anyone have some other input on the standard tubes on the 1+? How does it change the sound for you?


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> Looking wonderful with that 12AX7 tung sol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks!  can't wait to have a proper listening session!
  
 Yup, Sr225 in Indian Rosewood cups. I'll try and take some decent pictures soon!
  


stacker45 said:


> My dealer doesn't usually carry the PS1000, the reason!, they sell 2 or 3 a year, well duh!, how can you expect to sell something that you don't have. so today I went in and told them, just that. I also reminded them that I already own the GS and PS1000, so, I'm no tire kiker. *They finally agreed to order a pair for me to compare with my ''old'' PS1000, can't wait!*, I guess this means that my EXPECTATIONS are high!.
> **snip


 
 Great news! please be sure to let us know your what you think between the two.


----------



## whirlwind

xlr8 said:


> To those with the RS1 how much of a percentage is the sound improved from say the SR80's?
> Is it dramatic or single digit figures?
> 
> TIA.


 
  
 In my experience with the RS1i....it takes a fair amount of listening time to *fully *appreciate what it has to offer.....the changes could be called subtle....but alot of subtle changes transforms this headphone into being what it is.
  
 At first listen....it may sound the same as the sr89 or 225.....the more you start listening to all of your music and spend time with it, is when you realize how good a can it is.
  
 Then going back to say the 225....you will instantly notice the difference.
  
 This is only my own experience , so your milage may vary.
  
 I have the 225 i now.....many say there is not much difference between the 225 and the RS1.....I totally disagree, and can tell as soon as I put the 225i on my head.
  
 The 225i is an awsome can, please dont get me wrong....it is probably 80% of the RS1.
  
 In my opinion the law of diminishing returns kicks in after the $295  Grado 325.......I find the detail on the 325 better than the 225, by a decent margin too....but it is a brighter headphone....but a great bang for you buck.


----------



## jaywillin

xlr8 said:


> To those with the RS1 how much of a percentage is the sound improved from say the SR80's?
> Is it dramatic or single digit figures?
> 
> TIA.


 
  
  


joseph69 said:


> IMO, theres a huge difference…but I do own/love both.


 

 agree with joseph, BIG difference


----------



## jaywillin

ampersandss said:


> Yeah, I dunno what's up. I'm gonna assume it's not bad tubes though. The treble is just so unbelievably forward and wipes out the rest of the music. It's much more balanced (in a Grado way) without the amp. I'm curious if it's just the sound of the amp that's rubbing me the wrong way, or if new tubes would change it that substantially. I'm a bit new to all this though. Anyone have some other input on the standard tubes on the 1+? How does it change the sound for you?


 

 the stock tubes that come with the LD1+, are pretty bad in my opinion, but these are new tubes, and they may sound better over time, i never tried burning them in, i replaced them immediately
  the sound you are describing sounds like what i heard with my stock tubes.
 there are many different tubes you can use with the ld, my suggestion would be to find a cheap option for now
 something along the lines of this
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Matched-Pair-RCA-Command-5654-6AK5-Vacuum-Tubes-TV-7-Test-D-K68-/331278041639?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item4d21b5c227
 that's just an example, matched pairs can be found cheaper, tung-sols, mullards, ge's can be had cheaper ,
 just buy from someone with good , established feedback.
 allow the tubes to burn in, times vary, anywhere from 10, to 30 hours has been my general experiance, but some of the russian tubes can take longer.
 checking out the ld tube rolling thread is VERY helpful !


----------



## hoagster

whirlwind said:


> The 225i is an awsome can, please dont get me wrong....it is probably 80% of the RS1.


 
 Intriguing. If we could get a complete list of A is X percent of B for every model we could use a current price list and finally work out:
 1) where the sweet spot really is and
 2) if an upgrade is really worth it.
  
 <strokes chin>


----------



## JoeDoe

hoagster said:


> Intriguing. If we could get a complete list of A is X percent of B for every model we could use a current price list and finally work out:
> 1) where the sweet spot really is and
> 2) if an upgrade is really worth it.




That'd be a pretty subjective list!

Another thing to consider is the improvements that mods afford you on more inexpensive Grados vs the stock form of upper end ones. For example, there are several of us who'd say that tape-modded 225s are comparable in several ways to either the RS1 or PS500.

And then there's woodying different models which is a whole other thing! Ie woodied 325s being eerily close to RS1s...


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

joedoe said:


> That'd be a pretty subjective list!
> 
> Another thing to consider is the improvements that mods afford you on more inexpensive Grados vs the stock form of upper end ones. For example, there are several of us who'd say that tape-modded 225s are comparable in several ways to either the RS1 or PS500.
> 
> And then there's woodying different models which is a whole other thing! Ie woodied 325s being eerily close to RS1s...


 
  
 Take all the subjective lists and average them out


----------



## JoeDoe

loving[max]sound said:


> Take all the subjective lists and average them out




Haha that'd be a trip!

Separate topic:

Any PS500 owners out there try theirs with the HD414 pads?


----------



## fleasbaby

joedoe said:


> That'd be a pretty subjective list!
> 
> Another thing to consider is the improvements that mods afford you on more inexpensive Grados vs the stock form of upper end ones. For example, there are several of us who'd say that tape-modded 225s are comparable in several ways to either the RS1 or PS500.
> 
> And then there's woodying different models which is a whole other thing! Ie woodied 325s being eerily close to RS1s...


 
  
 Ah! Wood...once you start you can't stop...one day you are happy with your stock SR60i, the next you are cruising Harbor Freight for cheap woodworking tools and squinting at grainy pictures of Cocobolo being sold by dodgy wood dealers in Arkansas trying to see any flaws in the board...


----------



## swspiers

joedoe said:


> That'd be a pretty subjective list!
> 
> For example, there are several of us who'd say that tape-modded 225s are comparable in several ways to either the RS1 or PS500.




Yep, count me as one of them!


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Haha that'd be a trip!
> 
> Separate topic:
> 
> Any PS500 owners out there try theirs with the HD414 pads?


 

 g-cushes joe, g-cushes !!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Picked up this super duper awesome deal in the forums!!! (It came with the two Alessandro cases, and a set of G AND L cush). To say the least, they sound great!!!
  

  
 Edit: Update... Chicago (Album: Chicago Transit Authority, sounds really great through these headphones)


----------



## jimr101

I love the little dot 1+ amp so much that the china hi-fi audio QINPU A-6000 tube amp designed by famous sound engineer Guan caught my eye with it's toroidal transformer. I was wondering if anyone in Gradoland has had a chance to see or should I say heard them matched with Grado headphones. Seeing how well the chinesse little dot perform with the grado sound. Just wondering if we haven't missed having tubes pushed by a toroidal teansformer. I wish I had the purse to experiment but I'm awfull tempted any input would be very welcome.


----------



## stacker45

Although I have only owned the PS500 for two weeks, and never thought of using G-cush with them, I think that jaywillin"s suggestion makes a lot of sense.
  
 From what I have read, using the G-cushs on Grados not design for them, usually does the three following things.
  
 1) - It considerably  ightens the bass - (the PS500 have a heavy bass biased sound)
  
 2)- It accentuates the highs - (the PS500 have a rolled off treble)
  
 3) - It makes the soundstage bigger - ( the PS500 are not known for having a big soundstage)
  
 I use the TTVJ flats on my SR80i to get completely opposite results out of numbers 1 and 2 - ( 2 out of 3 is not bad)  
  
 jaywillin sir, you are brilliant!.


----------



## donunus

I don't know if I have already said it but the RS2i with taped bowls has never given me listener fatigue even though I have been using them for hours on end. My old sr225i gave me tinitus once in a while. There must be something about the plastic grados that makes them need pads other than bowls unless the E series fixed that issue since they do mention internal resonances are fixed now.


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> Although I have only owned the PS500 for two weeks, and never thought of using G-cush with them, I think that jaywillin"s suggestion makes a lot of sense.
> 
> From what I have read, using the G-cushs on Grados not design for them, usually does the three following things.
> 
> ...


 
  
 well thanks !
 i can't take credit though, someone told me about it.
 if one is going to have a good assortment of grado's, having a full set of cushions to mix and
 match is a good idea i think, i found it useful !


----------



## donunus

There you go my latest craze. Bottom pic shows the electrical tape


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

donunus said:


> There you go my latest craze. Bottom pic shows the electrical tape


 
  
 Looking goooooooood! Currently on the train to Toronto, rocking my MS2i, they are pretty good for travel, especially with that case!!!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

jaywillin said:


> g-cushes joe, g-cushes !!


 
  
 I have not tried the G-cush on the PS500, are they good? I have the G-cush on the MS2i, and they are really good, the rolled off treble on these really justify the use of the G-cush without loosing too much bass   !


----------



## jaywillin

loving[max]sound said:


> I have not tried the G-cush on the PS500, are they good? I have the G-cush on the MS2i, and they are really good, the rolled off treble on these really justify the use of the G-cush without loosing too much bass   !



The g cushes were actually my preferred cushions for the 500


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > Although I have only owned the PS500 for two weeks, and never thought of using G-cush with them, I think that jaywillin"s suggestion makes a lot of sense.
> ...


 
 +1.....just invest in all three kinds of pads and you are golden.
  
 L- Cushion
 G- Cushion
 TTVJ Flats
 Some comfies if you wish.
  
 All bases are covered.


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> if one is going to have a good assortment of grado's, having a full set of cushions to mix and match is a good idea i think, i found it useful !


+1 for sure.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

jaywillin said:


> well thanks !
> i can't take credit though, someone told me about it.
> if one is going to have a good assortment of grado's, having a full set of cushions to mix and
> match is a good idea i think, i found it useful !


 
  
 +1 Agreed


----------



## swspiers

Wow.  I just realized that I haven't listened to my 225i's in over 3 weeks.  Maybe a month


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Ok awesome people, there are two things I want to make you aware of    
  
 First, anyone looking for a RedEye pair of Grado headphones? There is an Alessandro MS1i in FS/FT: http://www.head-fi.org/t/734084/alessandro-ms1i
  
 Second, there is a pair is PS1 in FS/FT, these show up for sale only seldom, here is a link to the post: http://www.head-fi.org/t/734059/gardo-ps1


----------



## elmoe

2600 bucks for PS-1s? I hope they come with 1500 bucks worth of diamonds


----------



## stacker45

Thanks for your honesty Jay, however, you do realise that I have to take back what I said about you being brilliant.
  
 Seriously though, I was surprised when my dealer told me that the new PS1000e is retailing for $1900, because  if I'm not mistaking the old PS1000 retailed for $1700. I just hope that they will be able to give me a good deal if I end up liking them, because even though I ended up keeping my GS1000 when I bought my current PS1000, I kept the GS mainly for their big soundstage and great comfort, but I could never justify keeping two pairs of PS1000.


----------



## LCfiner

stacker, I think the pricing change is due to the Canadian dollar. The 1700 price was back when we were on par with the USD the last few years. Now we’re 90%, so Grado used the e series launch to realign prices. RS1e is 800 CDN, for example. used to be 700, like the US price.


----------



## stacker45

Makes sense thanks LC.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

elmoe said:


> 2600 bucks for PS-1s? I hope they come with 1500 bucks worth of diamonds


 
  
 As a Geophysicist, I can survey the headphones for you if you want LOL


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

lcfiner said:


> stacker, I think the pricing change is due to the Canadian dollar. The 1700 price was back when we were on par with the USD the last few years. Now we’re 90%, so Grado used the e series launch to realign prices. RS1e is 800 CDN, for example. used to be 700, like the US price.


 
  
  


stacker45 said:


> Makes sense thanks LC.


 
  
 I thought the PS1000 sold for 1900$ when they first came out. Maybe that was just Bay Bloor Radio, or maybe I just remember incorrectly...


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I just received a used, "defective," cheap (because the seller acknowledged them as defective) pair of Grado SR-60is, bought here for less than two days worth of lunch money.
  
 I had low expectations, but thought, "Well at least I can use their S-CUSH pads to retrofit to another pair I had coming that had been upgraded with non-standard pads."
  
 I have/had the PS500 and RS-1i, many times more expensive, both with wood cups, so I was not expecting much.
  
 I put the SR-60is on and...
  
*WOW!!!*
 They took me by the throat and grabbed me with the Grado in-your-face trebles and transparency.  I could not stop listening to them for over an hour, even though I had other second-hand Grados that had just arrived in the same mail, as well as my beloved RS-1is.
  
 The SR-60is completely floored me.  SOOO clear, bright, and sparkling, yet with enough bass presence.(in fact, a look at the frequency response curves of the SR line of 60, 80, 125, 225, and 325 shows that the 60 does have the greatest amount of bass!).
  
 I am SO Impressed!!
  
 Oh, and the defect?  Buzzing earpiece, but it has not yet occurred to me.  My suspicion, based on when I saw something similar, is that it was caused by the jack and a particular plug it was going into, not a defect in the earpiece.
  
 I am very, very pleased.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

ruthieandjohn said:


> I just received a used, "defective," cheap (because the seller acknowledged them as defective) pair of Grado SR-60is, bought here for less than two days worth of lunch money.
> 
> I had low expectations, but thought, "Well at least I can use their S-CUSH pads to retrofit to another pair I had coming that had been upgraded with non-standard pads."
> 
> ...


 
  
 Awesome! Congratulations man! Sweet find!


----------



## stacker45

I'm happy for you, I feel the same way about my SR80i, especially now that I have the TTVJ flats on them, talk about giant killers!.


----------



## nojwe

Whelp, just picked up Stero Design's (in San Diego) last pair of 225is at 30% off!!!! I can't wait to try them. I have the 80s right now and love them, I'm curious to see how much of a difference there will be. I can foresee a dangerous/expensive path in front of me! Sorry, wallet.
  
 After I've had some time with them, and suggestions for low-risk mods to try out?


----------



## bassboysam

nojwe said:


> Whelp, just picked up Stero Design's (in San Diego) last pair of 225is at 30% off!!!! I can't wait to try them. I have the 80s right now and love them, I'm curious to see how much of a difference there will be. I can foresee a dangerous/expensive path in front of me! Sorry, wallet.
> 
> After I've had some time with them, and suggestions for low-risk mods to try out?


 
  
 the tape mod is generally considered the best thing you can do to the 225i.  The vent mod works very well too but involves a bit more work. I suggest you do the tape mod and if you feel you need more bass look into the vent mod.


----------



## joseph69

nojwe said:


> Whelp, just picked up Stero Design's (in San Diego) last pair of 225is at 30% off!!!! I can't wait to try them. I have the 80s right now and love them, I'm curious to see how much of a difference there will be. I can foresee a dangerous/expensive path in front of me! Sorry, wallet.
> 
> After I've had some time with them, and suggestions for low-risk mods to try out?


 
 Stereo Design is were I stole my NOS PS1K's for $1210.00. Could have never passed this deal up!
 Congratulations, enjoy!


----------



## hsubox

swspiers said:


> Wow.  I just realized that I haven't listened to my 225i's in over 3 weeks.  Maybe a month


 
 Same here, so I have them hooked up to my laptop/Modi/E09K. Now I have no excuse to not listen to them.... while watching Youtube videos... d'oh.


----------



## JoeDoe

Today's dog-walking rig. 
  
 Even though most of us spend some serious time and $$$ on finding the right source components for our deliciously expensive headphones, only Grados afford the opportunity to get that sound we love from an mp3 player that's about the size of a matchbox.


----------



## bpcans

joedoe said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Now that's rockin' the dog!


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Today's dog-walking rig.
> 
> Even though most of us spend some serious time and $$$ on finding the right source components for our deliciously expensive headphones, only Grados afford the opportunity to get that sound we love from an mp3 player that's about the size of a matchbox.


 

 walking the dog in style !


----------



## ruthieandjohn

You showed us what the dog wears, JoeDoe... but what do YOU wear?


----------



## pp312

A collar.


----------



## JoeDoe

Boom.


----------



## JoeDoe

Put some Ear Zonk G's on em!  

And here I was thinking that the RS1s would never really a run for their money...


----------



## wje

joedoe said:


> Put some Ear Zonk G's on em!
> 
> And here I was thinking that the RS1s would never really a run for their money...


 
  
 Joe, That's a nice set of headphones.  I did have the PS-500, but never tried the G-Cush on them.  I have the Ear Zonk G-Cush pads that I use off and on with some Grado phones.  I was of the impression that the G-cush pads would take away some of the bass according to several comments on the forum.  In reality, I didn't feel that it robbed too much bass at all.  In fact, I really like the comfort of the G-cush and like what it offers.  The L-cush was picky with my ears and I had to ensure the level of tightness was just right because too much would cause pain.  I've been quite happy with the Ear Zonk pads.  They don't use the varying layers of foam like Grado does, but their single component foam appears to be of quite good quality.  No hesitations on buying their pads at all.  While I bought my off Amazon, I did have to go through Ear Zonk on a support issue and the response and professionalism was quite good.


----------



## Aizura

I thought I'd elaborate in more detail of why I believe people who think Grados are harsh are just not putting any effort into figuring out how to actually wear them on their heads.
  
 The on-ear Grados are called on ear for a reason. Yet, people frequently try to wear them over the ear and complain that their ears don’t fit inside (lol) and that they sound harsh. This becomes clear from the many comments of users complaining that their ear lobes touch the driver. I'll show you why it's IMPOSSIBLE to touch the driver when you wear them correctly.
  
 When I see people wear Grados with L-cushions, I notice they almost always wear them like this: 
  

 They try to fit the pads around their ears, which obviously doesn't work very well, unless you have newborn ears. The driver sits centered right next to their ear canals, which makes the treble very prominent and shrill and doesn't give you much of a soundstage.
 This is precisely the reason why Grados have the reputation for being bright I think.
  
 They sound WAY better if you wear them ON the ears. So they sit more like this:

 This way the sound does not hit your ear canal as directly, which makes for a bigger soundstage with a more speaker-like quality to it. It also makes the treble less shrill, and also allows you to turn the volume up to get more bass impact without shoving ice picks into your ear drums.
  
 I often even wear my Grados more like this:

 It gives you a very deeeep soundstage (which is hard to get in headphones) and absolutely no harshness at all. I feel they sound a lot more natural when your ear canals are not being hit directly by the soundwaves. I find the soundstage a lot more realistic compared to something like K701 or DT880, where the sound only seems to come from the far left and right.
  
 When you want more highs and less bass, just shift them a bit more to the back of your head. You can very easily get the sound you want by fiddling with the position of the pads on your head. This is one of the best features of on-ear Grados. The L-cush pads are amazing IMO because you can change the sound to your liking by shifting them back and forth on your head, something that is impossible for most over-ear headphones.
  
 It is completely beyond me why Grado doesn’t give this tip in their manual.


----------



## XLR8

So the repositioning actually tunes the headphones?
 Would spacers assist in this tuning?
  
 I have G-cush on arrival curious as to how they tune the sound compared to my reverse quarter mod sennheisers which are actually rather excellent with the tune of the sound(neutral). Will post findings on the G-cush with time.


----------



## wormsdriver

Ladies and Gents ...Queen!

 U2 from the Joshua Tree era


----------



## wormsdriver

aizura said:


> I thought I'd elaborate in more detail of why I believe people who think Grados are harsh are just not putting any effort into figuring out how to actually wear them on their heads.
> 
> The on-ear Grados are called on ear for a reason. Yet, people frequently try to wear them over the ear and complain that their ears don’t fit inside (lol) and that they sound harsh. This becomes clear from the many comments of users complaining that their ear lobes touch the driver. I'll show you why it's IMPOSSIBLE to touch the driver when you wear them correctly.
> 
> ...


 
 Interesting stuff, great illustration!
  
 I do find myself fiddling with the positioning of the earpads from time to time. I mostly wear them closer to the second illustration with the pad right on top of the edge of my top ear, after a while it starts hurting since I wear glasses, so I tend to shift them back like the first illustration...


----------



## whirlwind

I wear mine as in the second illustration also.
  
 I do however have Grado ears, and can wear them as over the ear, and sometimes do.
  
 It is a more in your face sound, that way.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

> Originally Posted by alzura:
> It is completely beyond me why Grado doesn’t give this tip in their manual.


 
 Does Grado have a manual? Please share the link.
  
 Anyways, on deck this WE, and highly recommended: Enjoy your WE.


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> I wear mine as in the second illustration also.
> 
> *I do however have Grado ears*, and can wear them as over the ear, and sometimes do.
> 
> It is a more in your face sound, that way.


 
 or as Aizura put it, "newborn ears" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


canadianmaestro said:


> Does Grado have a manual? Please share the link.
> 
> **snip


 
 I think he's referring to the paper that's included with your Grado Headphones. It gives you tips on bending your headband for best comfort and listening volume for headphones...


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Put some Ear Zonk G's on em!
> 
> And here I was thinking that the RS1s would never really a run for their money...


 

 nice right ??


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> I wear mine as in the second illustration also.
> 
> I do however have Grado ears, and can wear them as over the ear, and sometimes do.
> 
> It is a more in your face sound, that way.


 
 i've got a big noggin and big ears i guess, L's seem to rest on most of my hear, the way i wear them is more like #2 though
 i never even tried to get my ears inside the L's


----------



## mcandmar

aizura said:


> They sound WAY better if you wear them ON the ears. So they sit more like this:


 
  
 I also wear mine like this, great post!


----------



## swspiers

aizura said:


> It is completely beyond me why Grado doesn’t give this tip in their manual.


 
 Awesome work!  I have never worn mine that far forward: will try to do so this weekend.


----------



## bbophead

Been a G-Cush fan from the beginning, 2010 w/ 325is.  That's the only way I can roll and I'm happy as a pig in slop.


----------



## bpcans

bbophead said:


> Been a G-Cush fan from the beginning, 2010 w/ 325is.  That's the only way I can roll and I'm happy as a pig in slop.


Insert pic of small pig wearing Grado's. Can't seem to find one on the interweb.


----------



## whirlwind

Definitely on my saturday night to do list


----------



## bbophead

bpcans said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > Been a G-Cush fan from the beginning, 2010 w/ 325is.  That's the only way I can roll and I'm happy as a pig in slop.
> ...


 
 Not prudent.  This is a family site.


----------



## JoeDoe

jaywillin said:


> nice right ??




Oh yes!


----------



## bassboysam

I had read a long time ago that the correct positioning should be in front and slightly below the center if the ear hole. I never realized how far in front you can/should go. It made quite a difference. Bigger more 3d soundstage and smoother treble. Prerty cool!


----------



## swspiers

1000 posts!!!!!!!!!!!
  
 What do I win?


----------



## fleasbaby

swspiers said:


> 1000 posts!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What do I win?


 
  
 Nothing...the goal is to race to the bottom of your wallet. I believe 1000 posts is somewhere around the 3/4 mark? Well, it was near the finish of the race for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> 1000 posts!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What do I win?


 
  
 winner, winner, chicken dinner
  
 your certificate is in the mail !!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

swspiers said:


> 1000 posts!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What do I win?


 

 I believe you win your choice of a Grado GS1000 or PS1000, awarded by jaywillin as an accompaniment to the chicken dinner!
  
 I am looking forward to a PS500 when I post about 40 more times and reach 500!
  
 (Whew... this post places me one closer to earning those headphones!)


----------



## swspiers

ruthieandjohn said:


> I believe you win your choice of a Grado GS1000 or PS1000, awarded by jaywillin as an accompaniment to the chicken dinner!
> 
> I am looking forward to a PS500 when I post about 40 more times and reach 500!
> 
> (Whew... this post places me one closer to earning those headphones!)




Oh yeah. The SR-009 is for 1500. I forgot!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

bassboysam said:


> I had read a long time ago that the correct positioning should be in front and slightly below the center if the ear hole. I never realized how far in front you can/should go. It made quite a difference. Bigger more 3d soundstage and smoother treble. Prerty cool!


 

 I found some "music" sounds even better through these if you move them forward and down enough to be off your ears and onto your cheeks!
  
 (Wow... one more post closer to those PS500s from jaywillin!)


----------



## JoeDoe

If anyone is interested, I may have a Pan Am stack for sale soon (plays wonderfully with Grados! Listening to the PS500s out of anything else is just silly!) If you reference this post, I'll cut you a cool discount!
  
  
 PS. The only reason for selling would be because I found a silver one and the black would have to go!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Hello Grado Fans, from Narsarsuaq, Greenland!


----------



## bbophead

Grados in Greenland.
  
 I like it.


----------



## jaywillin

2:17 in, looks like butch has some nice headphones on , not grado's but still nice


----------



## squallkiercosa

I'm actually proud and happy to write this.

 I have mixed feeling about my situation: I think I found my end game. The ones on the left are the closest I can get to a hp1000 and the ones on the right are a mellow, organic sound using magnum v4 drivers in wood cups (not exactly grado but let us say inspired by.
 They're so similar and different enough to satisfy the whole spectrum, sonically, visually and emotionally. 
  
 The only problem so far is that I don't know what to do now. I'm enjoying pretty much everything and I don't need anything else. I could get another headband or another cable but that won't change anything.
 On another matter. I vastly prefer the s-cush to any other foam. Comfort makes a huge difference.
  
 I'm selling my lcd-2. I don't feel any sort of emotion listening to them despite been better in almost every aspect, I find it fascinating


----------



## tiobilli

squallkiercosa said:


>




These woodys are amazing !!! Where did you get them?


----------



## jaywillin

squallkiercosa said:


> I'm actually proud and happy to write this.
> 
> I have mixed feeling about my situation: I think I found my end game. The ones on the left are the closest I can get to a hp1000 and the ones on the right are a mellow, organic sound using magnum v4 drivers in wood cups (not exactly grado but let us say inspired by.
> They're so similar and different enough to satisfy the whole spectrum, sonically, visually and emotionally.
> ...


 
 beauties !!


----------



## donunus

More pics of my baby love hehehe


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Did you know that Consumers' Reports rated the Grado SR325i headphone as their top rated?  Here is the article:
  
 http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/news/2014/07/grado-headphones-best-beats-bose/index.htm


----------



## donunus

I read that


----------



## XLR8

ruthieandjohn said:


> Did you know that Consumers' Reports rated the Grado SR325i headphone as their top rated?  Here is the article:
> 
> http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/news/2014/07/grado-headphones-best-beats-bose/index.htm



Seems they only received the prestige series to review and not the other series. 
Either way good news for Grado


----------



## XLR8

donunus said:


> More pics of my baby love hehehe




Nice donnus, 
Are they an e and i series?


----------



## stacker45

What!, the SR325 was preferred over the Beats and Bose, wow, that is impressive, an ``audiophile`` product that is sold excusively through autorized audio dealers, has fared better in a comparison, than headphones that can be bought in a drugstore!, I was floored, I still am, I am actually on the floor as I am writing this!  
  
 Alright enough with the sarcasm. Just imagine though, if the test panel would have heard Grado`s top guns instead. I guess they too, would have wrote about their impressions liying on the floor!.                                      I


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

I finally have decent internet, now I am in Nuuk, great town! Just had a reindeer steak, prepared as it should, RARE! I flew by helicopter over the Greenland Ice Cap, and seriously, incredible experience to sit in the front seat of a chopper, and see this amazing desert of snow and ice!
  
 Anyways, I will post some pictures up on here when I get the time


----------



## bpcans

loving[max]sound said:


> I finally have decent internet, now I am in Nuuk, great town! Just had a reindeer steak, prepared as it should, RARE! I flew by helicopter over the Greenland Ice Cap, and seriously, incredible experience to sit in the front seat of a chopper, and see this amazing desert of snow and ice!
> 
> Anyways, I will post some pictures up on here when I get the time


It's great that your having such a wonderfully eye opening experience at the top of the world. Keep enjoying every minute.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

This picture pretty much sums it up:


----------



## XLR8

Ahhh wilderness but ice cold  
If you see Santa Claus tell him we got a big one this festive season. 
If you see superman tell him we need him to fix the world problems. 

Enjoy the serenity


----------



## bpcans

loving[max]sound said:


> This picture pretty much sums it up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My first thought was "holy screw*** wow"! The world is truly a beautiful place.


----------



## StereoAnthony

Just got my first pair of Grados last month. On recommendation got the 325i's and have been very impressed with them so far. They are almost as accurate as my studio monitors (Adam A5X) which really surprised me.  I finally feel comfortable mixing with headphones, and the translation from headphones to monitors is very close.
 I do wish that had a bit more bass though. Would an amp have much impact on that?


----------



## joseph69

That is awesome…good for you!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## bassboysam

stereoanthony said:


> Just got my first pair of Grados last month. On recommendation got the 325i's and have been very impressed with them so far. They are almost as accurate as my studio monitors (Adam A5X) which really surprised me.  I finally feel comfortable mixing with headphones, and the translation from headphones to monitors is very close.
> I do wish that had a bit more bass though. Would an amp have much impact on that?


 

 not really.  if you want more bass look into the tape mod and/or vent mod.


----------



## StereoAnthony

I didn't think so.  Thanks for the tips!
 I'm completely new at this, is there a link or something you could share that I could acquaint myself with these mods?


----------



## donunus

xlr8 said:


> Nice donnus,
> Are they an e and i series?


 
 I series


----------



## stacker45

skallykercosa, I'm curious to know why you say that the headphones on the left in the pictrue are the closest you're going to get to the HP1000. Because if you've never heard the HP1000, how can you know if they sound close of not. 
  
 Also, you say that the ones on the right sound mellow, and organic, well, that's pretty much how most people, me included, would describe how the HP1000, wich are known to be one, if not THE, most neutral sounding Grado ever made.


----------



## bassboysam

stereoanthony said:


> I didn't think so.  Thanks for the tips!
> I'm completely new at this, is there a link or something you could share that I could acquaint myself with these mods?




The tape mod is very simple, just take some scotch tape or electrical tape and put it along the outside of the pads.

The vent mod requires a bit more work.
http://instructables.com/id/Grado-Headphone-Modification/step2/The-Venting-Mod/

The tape mod is subtle while the vent mod can be quite drastic...I'd start with the tape mod.


----------



## StereoAnthony

great thank  you!


----------



## squallkiercosa

stacker45 said:


> skallykercosa, I'm curious to know why you say that the headphones on the left in the pictrue are the closest you're going to get to the HP1000. Because if you've never heard the HP1000, how can you know if they sound close of not.
> 
> Also, you say that the ones on the right sound mellow, and organic, well, that's pretty much how most people, me included, would describe how the HP1000, wich are known to be one, if not THE, most neutral sounding Grado ever made.


 
 I;m going to be perfectly honest: I never heard the hp1000 nor the first series whatsoever. When I mentioned the hp1000 I was refering more about the metal look which is one of the nicest headphones I ever see. 
 I got engaged to this hobby listening my sr60i, My ears are used to that grado sound and the drivers I'm using are simply the ones from the sr80i. The magnum v4 however are a complete new experience. Tecnically better, engaging and aggresive enough. I wasn't joking when I said that I;m about to sell my lcd-2.. I need more time to listen and explain myself better.


----------



## XLR8

This picture pretty much sums it up for me.






 Smitten....


----------



## bpcans

xlr8 said:


> This picture pretty much sums it up for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love those RS1's!


----------



## wormsdriver

squallkiercosa said:


> I;m going to be perfectly honest: I never heard the hp1000 nor the first series whatsoever. When I mentioned the hp1000 I was refering more about the metal look which is one of the nicest headphones I ever see.
> I got engaged to this hobby listening my sr60i, My ears are used to that grado sound and the drivers I'm using are simply the ones from the sr80i. The magnum v4 however are a complete new experience. Tecnically better, engaging and aggresive enough.* I wasn't joking when I said that I;m about to sell my lcd-2..* I need more time to listen and explain myself better.


 
  
 I did the same last year after getting a Grado Rs2, and never looked back.


----------



## whirlwind

loving[max]sound said:


> This picture pretty much sums it up:


 
 Beautiful and very peaceful looking.....enjoy 
  


wormsdriver said:


> squallkiercosa said:
> 
> 
> > I;m going to be perfectly honest: I never heard the hp1000 nor the first series whatsoever. When I mentioned the hp1000 I was refering more about the metal look which is one of the nicest headphones I ever see.
> ...


 
  worms.....how is your time with the mad ear coming along ?


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote:


> worms.....how is your time with the mad ear coming along ?


 
  
 so far hadn't had much time with it. First impressions: it's great amp! Very effortless, the music just flows. Great impact from the lows, yet it doesn't overpower everything else. All the details in the mids in highs are there, just effortless.
  
 I was a bit worried I wouldn't hear much difference when rolling tubes, but that is definitely not the case. Every tube brings it's own sound, easily identifiable from each other. I got a few tubes along with the amp, so far the Tung Sol is ahead of the pack, but I'm already looking forward to trying out a few of the recommended tubes I've read about.


----------



## squallkiercosa

wormsdriver said:


> I did the same last year after getting a Grado Rs2, and never looked back.




I don't really understand how anyone can enjoy music with such a heavy burden on the head together with such a laid back sound. Music is about passion and emotion, not detail and refinement.


----------



## jaywillin

nice pair of gs1000i's on ebay, its an auction that ends today
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-Statement-Series-GS1000i-Headphones-Xtra-/271605440157?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item3f3cf21e9d
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-Headphones-Statement-Series-GS1000i-Brand-New/221551316666?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D25805%26meid%3D840c925283df41b7a1c8c46470d35d25%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D10778%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D271605440157&rt=nc
  
 a couple of other deals too
 i must resist !!
 (no affiliation , just reporting)


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> nice pair of gs1000i's on ebay, its an auction that ends today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking out jayw. I'm still going to wait to hear the GS1Ke's.


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> Good looking out jayw. I'm still going to wait to hear the GS1Ke's.


 
  
 the E is better to me, but the i is real good too
 that's the smart play i think but if somebody is on a budget, it looks like a killer deal can be had


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> the E is better to me, but the i is real good too
> that's the smart play i think but if somebody is on a budget, it looks like a killer deal can be had


I completely agree with getting a good deal on some GS1Ki's. I'm going to audition the HD800's/GS1Ke 's this weekend at our local head-fi meet. If I'm going to upgrade and add a second pair of hp's I like them to be a significant improvement and not just a marginal one. Make sense?


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> I completely agree with getting a good deal on some GS1Ki's. I'm going to audition the HD800's/GS1Ke 's this weekend at our local head-fi meet. If I'm going to upgrade and add a second pair of hp's I like them to be a significant improvement and not just a marginal one. Make sense?


 
 absotively !
  
 we gotta meet in nashville this saturday too, gonna get to hear some killer gear !


----------



## ruthieandjohn

My Grado Family Portrait...
  

*A Gaggle of Grados*


----------



## JoeDoe

Dang!


----------



## whirlwind

bpcans said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > the E is better to me, but the i is real good too
> ...


 
 It sure does.
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> My Grado Family Portrait...
> 
> 
> *A Gaggle of Grados*


 
 Six Pretty Maids...All In A Row


----------



## stacker45

On the ground!, really, come on man, your familly deserves better.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> On the ground!, really, come on man, your familly deserves better.


 

 One of my Grado family got on the internet and saw your admonition, stacker45, and he told the others, and then they all went On Strike!  They stopped working until I promised to take them Saturday to the Detroit Head-Fi meet, so I had to promise to do that... that's where we all will be Saturday!!
  
 My Grado family thanks you for inspiring them to collective action.  They ask that you go help the food workers in their quest for a higher wage!


----------



## kvtaco17

bpcans said:


> I completely agree with getting a good deal on some GS1Ki's. I'm going to audition the HD800's/GS1Ke 's this weekend at our local head-fi meet. If I'm going to upgrade and add a second pair of hp's I like them to be a significant improvement and not just a marginal one. Make sense?


 

 I guess I'll bring them both


----------



## squallkiercosa

ruthieandjohn said:


> My Grado Family Portrait...


 
 How long has you been using grado? I see you don't use collar shafts or anything...
 Nice collection btw


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> On the ground!, really, come on man, your familly deserves better.


 
 It's a really nice family…but on the ground was my first reaction also!!!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

squallkiercosa said:


> How long has you been using grado? I see you don't use collar shafts or anything...


 
 Not long enough to know what a "collar shaft" is... do tell!
  
 I got my first Grado about 8 months ago (PS500)... loved it and also learned it was a polite form of the "Grado House Sound" made to accommodate a wider range of music types and listener preferences.
  
 Not being a particularly polite person, and having enough headphones that I didn't require the Grado to serve all music genres, I learned that the RS1 and SR225 were the best exemplars of the "True Grado Sound," so I HAD to get them.  I loved the peculiar presence so much I then had to get the most "in your face" version, the 325i. Well, then there were only the -60, -80, and -125 left, and I got two of the three.
  
 Interestingly enough, I am most fascinated by the SR60... an $80 headphone (new), much discounted if used (mine was $30), yet it runs rings around others in its price range and is comparable to headphones costing twice as much.
  
 So I find I actually listen to all of them fairly equally... I don't just jump to the top and listen there.
  
 I have (purely for love of Grado, not due to logic) traded away an HE-500 for a second pair of RS1s, this one with the classic buttons, and I aspire to own the PS1000 and/or the GS1000 one day... maybe even encounter a Bushmills or HP1 if I am lucky!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> It's a really nice family…but on the ground was my first reaction also!!!


 

 Yeah, sorry for the sacrilege.  I wanted to take the picture outside for the better light, but the picnic table that I tried first was dappled with bright and dark from sun shining through leaves, so the ground was all that was available with even lighting.  Thanks for looking out for my family's welfare.  Here is the table picture, messed up by dappled sun...
  

 Can I still keep my Grado Fanboy pin now?


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Not long enough to know what a "collar shaft" is... do tell!
> 
> I got my first Grado about 8 months ago (PS500)... loved it and also learned it was a polite form of the "Grado House Sound" made to accommodate a wider range of music types and listener preferences.
> 
> ...


 
 These are 1/8" shaft collars + O-rings below so the headphones stay at your desired height.
 I use the O-rings to protect the plastic rod block from being worn by the metal shaft collars.


----------



## joseph69

Much, much better.
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## stacker45

Very nice job Joseph, I just hope Grado is taking notes.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Very nice job Joseph, I just hope Grado is taking notes.


 
 Thanks *Stacker *


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> These are 1/8" shaft collars + O-rings below so the headphones stay at your desired height.
> I use the O-rings to protect the plastic rod block from being worn by the metal shaft collars.


 

 I'm sorry... I tried HARD to look at your O-rings, but I was So Dazzled by the fact that these were PS1000s, my dream!  How do  you like them?


----------



## joseph69

These are my third pair of PS1K's, my first pair were new and I put about 40hrs on them, then returned them to buy a used pair for a much better price which I sold due to liking my RS1i's better. Eventually I missed the PS1K's so found a NOS pair when the (e) series came out and jumped on them for a total amount of $1210.00 The 2 previous pairs both sounded good, but l can't tell you how much different/better this pair sounds... why I don't know. But they have less of a mid-bass hump, slightly more forward mid-range, and much more clarity/detail than the 2 other pairs. I sum it up to either QC or difference in the tuning, being Grado tunes their headphones by ear. But I can definitely say I really enjoy these headphones the more I listen too them, and I will never part with them. they say the third times a charm…in this case, for me it was true!


----------



## XLR8

ruthieandjohn said:


> My Grado Family Portrait...
> 
> 
> *A Gaggle of Grados*


 
 Which is your go to cans?


----------



## hsubox

aizura said:


> I thought I'd elaborate in more detail of why I believe people who think Grados are harsh are just not putting any effort into figuring out how to actually wear them on their heads.
> 
> The on-ear Grados are called on ear for a reason. Yet, people frequently try to wear them over the ear and complain that their ears don’t fit inside (lol) and that they sound harsh. This becomes clear from the many comments of users complaining that their ear lobes touch the driver. I'll show you why it's IMPOSSIBLE to touch the driver when you wear them correctly.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Have I been wearing my headphones wrong this whole time? I guess Grado should have included a real manual, haha!


----------



## YtseJamer

squallkiercosa said:


> Music is about passion and emotion, not detail and refinement.




Very well said!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

xlr8 said:


> Which is your go to cans?


while I rotate sequentially through ALL of them, it is the RS1 and the SR60 that get the most use... The RS1 to delight in its refined smoothness; the SR60 to marvel at how something so inexpensive can sound SOOOO good!


----------



## XLR8

ruthieandjohn said:


> while I rotate sequentially through ALL of them, it is the RS1 and the SR60 that get the most use... The RS1 to delight in its refined smoothness; the SR60 to marvel at how something so inexpensive can sound SOOOO good!


 

 Nice.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Yeah I am burning in my RS1i's and they are incredible. At first(these are new) they were mellow, warm and bass heavy with a veil on the mids and tops and now the mids and tops have opened up and wow delicious.
 I was a bit worried last night cause my SR80's from 2004 have incredible mid-range and top -end but now the Rs1's have surpassed them in these important areas along with a huge sound-stage and much better bass than the SR80's.
 My dream has come true


----------



## bpcans

xlr8 said:


> Nice.. :atsmile:
> 
> Yeah I am burning in my RS1i's and they are incredible. At first(these are new) they were mellow, warm and bass heavy with a veil on the mids and tops and now the mids and tops have opened up and wow delicious.
> I was a bit worried last night cause my SR80's from 2004 have incredible mid-range and top -end but now the Rs1's have surpassed them in these important areas along with a huge sound-stage and much better bass than the SR80's.
> My dream has come true


Until I hear something better at my headphone station I consider the RS1i's to be the funnest and easiest to listen to hp's going. My $0.02 as always.


----------



## whirlwind

bpcans said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice..
> ...


 
 you are right about that...the RS1 is pure fun


----------



## Tom White

aizura said:


> I thought I'd elaborate in more detail of why I believe people who think Grados are harsh are just not putting any effort into figuring out how to actually wear them on their heads.
> 
> The on-ear Grados are called on ear for a reason. Yet, people frequently try to wear them over the ear and complain that their ears don’t fit inside (lol) and that they sound harsh. This becomes clear from the many comments of users complaining that their ear lobes touch the driver. I'll show you why it's IMPOSSIBLE to touch the driver when you wear them correctly.
> 
> ...




Well now I think I've seen everything. If you moved them any further forward, you'd be wearing them on your nose.


----------



## swspiers

tom white said:


> Well now I think I've seen everything. If you moved them any further forward, you'd be wearing them on your nose.


 
 But in a strange way, it makes a little bit of sense- more like how the ears receive sound from speakers.


----------



## stacker45

XLR8, I'm glad you like your RS1, but I have to ask, have you ever heard the GS/PS1000?. Because, I never thought of the RS1 as having a ''huge soundstage'', plus, if you use the words ''huge soundstage'' for the RS1, what words are we suppose to use to describe the GS/PS1000's soundstage?


----------



## bpcans

stacker45 said:


> XLR8, I'm glad you like your RS1, but I have to ask, have you ever heard the GS/PS1000?. Because, I never thought of the RS1 as having a ''huge soundstage'', plus, if you use the words ''huge soundstage'' for the RS1, what words are we suppose to use to describe the GS/PS1000's soundstage?


Ginormous I suppose.


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> Ginormous I suppose.


 
  
 FREAKIN ginormous !!


----------



## XLR8

stacker45 said:


> XLR8, I'm glad you like your RS1, but I have to ask, have you ever heard the GS/PS1000?. Because, I never thought of the RS1 as having a ''huge soundstage'', plus, if you use the words ''huge soundstage'' for the RS1, what words are we suppose to use to describe the GS/PS1000's soundstage?




Hey mate, 
I think you read my post out of context. It was in comparison to the SR80's that i used the word huge. 
No have not used the gs or ps there is no grado shop here to make comparisons so am hoping to achieve the large soundstage of the gs series with the g-cush's on arrival. 
I want to ask you did you lose any detail and mids by going from rs1's to gs1000 series?
Curious


----------



## XLR8

Guys, 
Yes ginormous and expansive are good terms.


----------



## stacker45

Alright then, ginormous it is!.


----------



## markm1

The Clash and RS1i's go really well together....just sayin'


----------



## volly

Any room for the Ms2's? Had the G cushions come in today, just wanted to share some pics!
  

  

  

  

  

  
 Comfort is superb, still sounds like a grado (more bass and soundstage).
  
 Loving these pads!


----------



## marts30

Are those the 'official' g-cush, or the ones from eBay?


----------



## volly

eBay one's, comes with foam covering for the speakers. not bad quality and fits fine!


----------



## donunus

can you give me a link to where to buy those particular pads?


----------



## volly

donunus said:


> can you give me a link to where to buy those particular pads?


 

 Sure Donunus, here you go!
  
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/G-Cush-Replacement-Cushion-For-GS-1000i-SR-125i-225i-325i-PS-500-1000-Headphones-/251555952654?pt=AU_Electronics_Portable_Audio_Accessories&var=&hash=item3a91e7380e
  
 Note - This is from an Australian listed Ebay, price might differ from where you are in the world!


----------



## donunus

Thanks. One of these days, I'll try them out. I always have to try every pad that I see for my Grados LOL


----------



## volly

donunus said:


> Thanks. One of these days, I'll try them out. I always have to try every pad that I see for my Grados LOL


 

 I had all the different pads except the G Cushion until now, save the best till last?!
  
 I'm quite impressed how the MS2's sound with G Cushion's so far and I don't think I'll change them!
  
 It was hard to find someone's opinion on the G Cushion with different model Grado's, so I bit the bullet and got them!
  
 Glad I did.


----------



## JoeDoe

Seems like the popular opinions are that the Gs work for metal cupped Grados. Ls are usually an upgrade to the S and flats work well for those that could be described as treble hot or bass light.


----------



## bbophead

joedoe said:


> Seems like the popular opinions are that the Gs work for metal cupped Grados. Ls are usually an upgrade to the S and flats work well for those that could be described as treble hot or bass light.


 
 Reckon mine is not so popular although at one point is was all metal.


----------



## nojwe

Got my 255is yesterday and **** me, they sound fantastic! Granted this is my first hp upgrade (my first "real" pair was the 80i, which I love). Compared to the 80, everything is just better. More refined, more detailed, smoother, stronger more defined bass. I had to eq quite a bit to make the 80s comfortable for extended listening, but not the case with the 225s!
  
 The only problem is that the bowls are kind of uncomfortable, I have really small ears that fit inside them. Might go to quarter mod comfies instead.
  
 I think these will keep me happy for a very long time. Not that I won't upgrade sooner than necessary, this hobby is crazy addictive.


----------



## joseph69

nojwe said:


> Got my 255is yesterday and **** me, they sound fantastic! Granted this is my first hp upgrade (my first "real" pair was the 80i, which I love). Compared to the 80, everything is just better. More refined, more detailed, smoother, stronger more defined bass. I had to eq quite a bit to make the 80s comfortable for extended listening, but not the case with the 225s!
> 
> The only problem is that the bowls are kind of uncomfortable, I have really small ears that fit inside them. Might go to quarter mod comfies instead.
> 
> I think these will keep me happy for a very long time. Not that I won't upgrade sooner than necessary, this hobby is crazy addictive.


 
 Congratulations!
 Try washing the cushions, and pulling the headband horizontally (from above the rod blocks) a little bit at a time to relieve the clamping force…and also try wearing them a bit lower so they are on your ears, and a bit more forward. Hope this helps.


----------



## whirlwind

It is gonna be an awesome night!
  

  
 Nothing like a new bonamassa album just in time for the weekend


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> It is gonna be an awesome night!
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like a new bonamassa album just in time for the weekend


 
  
 i know you're grinnin' like a mule eatin' briars !!


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> It is gonna be an awesome night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic 2dubs. I'm dieing to hear what you think of the new Joe B. album.


----------



## joseph69

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It is gonna be an awesome night!
 

 
Nothing like a new bonamassa album just in time for the weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Enjoy!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 so how's the ps1k and lyr ??


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> so how's the ps1k and lyr ??


 
 Enjoying them both very much…but can't neglect the WA6/RS1i's, so I've been listening to this combo for the past 3 days.
 I switch combos about every 3 days due to enjoying both so much!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Enjoying them both very much…but can't neglect the WA6/RS1i's, so I've been listening to this combo for the past 3 days.
> I switch combos about every 3 days due to enjoying both so much!


 
 mixing things up help keep thing fresh


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> mixing things up help keep thing fresh


 
 Definitely agree!
 And this way I don't favor one more than the other. Like I've said before, I'm quite impressed with the Lyr, and also having the WA6 which IMO has a totally different sound is a great thing…thanks too you!!!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I do the same switch / rotation with my 6 pairs of Grados... one a day (and on the seventh day, I Rest!)


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> I do the same switch / rotation with my 6 pairs of Grados... one a day (and on the seventh day, I Rest!)


 
 Lol! 
 I actually take a day off myself…sometimes. I used to use my 80i's  while surfing the web, but since I've had my 325is's serviced by Grado I've been using them, and haven't listened to the 80's for almost a month now.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > It is gonna be an awesome night!
> ...


 
 You know it brother!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


bpcans said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > It is gonna be an awesome night!
> ...


 
 I am now listening to my third play thru.....it is epic, for sure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The horn arrangment is top notch...Lee Thornburg on trumpet & trombone and how about Reese Wyans playing piano and organ


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> You know it brother!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I should have my gear packed up for the meet, but I don't, well, I do have the lcd x ready to go, just sitting hear with the gs1k, grooving !


----------



## whirlwind

Have a good time at the meet, Jay.
  
 If there are any Draug 2 cables.....sneak a listen for me


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Have a good time at the meet, Jay.
> 
> If there are any Draug 2 cables.....sneak a listen for me


 

 oh they will be there , too bad there won't be one for audeze's though


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> It is gonna be an awesome night!
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like a new bonamassa album just in time for the weekend


 
 Got in a little listening time before going into work tonight...  I'm off tomorrow, so I'm looking forward to having a few cold ones and some tunes after the kids go to bed!


----------



## Krutsch

wormsdriver said:


> Got in a little listening time before going into work tonight...  I'm off tomorrow, so I'm looking forward to having a few cold ones and some tunes after the kids go to bed!


 
  
 I just LOVE the look of that amp and I'm sure it sounds as great as it looks.


----------



## stacker45

Sorry for the delai XLR8, Just to be clear, I already owned my first gen GS1000 when I tryed the RS1i for a few days, but I  wanted something with a little more intimate presentation, than my HP1000, wich I had been using for small venue recordings, And with all the great comments I had been reading, I thought I'd give the RS1i a try.  So, to answer your question, because the GS1000 has a more recessed midrange, I would have to say that the RS1i has a slight advantage in that part of the FR spectrum. But whe it comes to bass extension, air, and soundstage size, then I give the GS1000 the nod.
  
 I hope this helps.


----------



## XLR8

Thnx Stacker45 
  
 Interesting would you say the g-series is more akin to the Alessandro's being more neutral?


----------



## XLR8

wormsdriver said:


> Got in a little listening time before going into work tonight...  I'm off tomorrow, so I'm looking forward to having a few cold ones and some tunes after the kids go to bed!


 
 Nice wormsdriver 
 Is that a chameleon I see?


----------



## stacker45

Sorry XLR8, I've never heard the Alessandos, I did compare my first gen GS1000, to the ''i'' model though, and found the i's midrange to be less recessed, at the expense of a smaller soundstage, (though still bigger than the RS1i's).
  
 Personnally, I thought that the RS1i, lacked, air and decay, but I was used to my old GS1K's big soundstage, and airy presentation. If I would have came from a pair of say, SR225i, I might have kept the RS1i.
  
 And, as good as I thought that the GS1Ki were, I decided to bite the bullet, and went for the PS1000, and I never regretted it. Now the PS1000e is out, and I'm itching all over again.


----------



## wormsdriver

krutsch said:


> I just LOVE the look of that amp and I'm sure it sounds as great as it looks.


 
  
 thanks!   yes sir, sound pretty good to me!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





xlr8 said:


> Nice wormsdriver
> Is that a chameleon I see?


 
 Ha! I don't know what the hell that is!
  
 I have two girls, running around leaving a trail of toys and all kinds of crap on the floor behind them. I found that little character by my desk yesterday, and took a liking to him, so now he's got a new home on my desk.


----------



## XLR8

wormsdriver said:


> I have two girls, running around leaving a trail of toys and all kinds of crap on the floor behind them. I found that little character by my desk yesterday, and took a liking to him, so now he's got a new home on my desk.


 
 Kids and hifi...interesting mix


----------



## wormsdriver

xlr8 said:


> Kids and hifi...interesting mix


 
 I found a temporary solution to keep them away from my desktop gear. Well, there's no problem with the DAC (Schiit Bifrost) since I have it standing behind the monitor, but the MAD Ear was just too tempting for my 2 year old, so when not in use, I put an inverted, open cardboard box on top of the amp which works great! Outta sight, outta mind!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Next, I want to find or have a custom made wooden box to cover the amp.


----------



## BobJS

About a month ago I grabbed a pair of new PS500is for a great price as the e series were being pushed hard.  Loved them but thought the U shaped sound left the mids a bit hollow, and was intrigued with the idea of the RS1s (mostly from reading about them on this forum).  Just this week I found a price for new pair of RS1is for a little less than what I paid for the PS500is!  So I jumped on them figuring to A/B them and sell the pair I liked least.
  
 Initially I thought the RS1is were definitely more to my tastes after listening for a day.  Before reboxing the PS500, I thought I'd give it one last listen.
  
 Yes, you guessed it, another first world problem.  I like them both; each has its rightful place in my collection.
  
 One day there will be a huge sale ........


----------



## hoagster

wormsdriver said:


> Ha! I don't know what the hell that is!




Looks like Pascal from Tangled.


----------



## joseph69

bobjs said:


> About a month ago I grabbed a pair of new PS500is for a great price as the e series were being pushed hard.  Loved them but thought the U shaped sound left the mids a bit hollow, and was intrigued with the idea of the RS1s (mostly from reading about them on this forum).  Just this week I found a price for new pair of RS1is for a little less than what I paid for the PS500is!  So I jumped on them figuring to A/B them and sell the pair I liked least.
> 
> Initially I thought the RS1is were definitely more to my tastes after listening for a day.  Before reboxing the PS500, I thought I'd give it one last listen.
> 
> ...


 
 Although I've never heard the PS-500, from what I've read about them they have nice bass frequency and rolled off high frequencies.  I do own the RS1i, and enjoy them to the fullest extent. I also own the PS1K which sounds to me like it would be a hybrid of the RS1i/PS-500 (once again I never heard the PS-500). Possibly the best of both worlds???


----------



## JoeDoe

joseph69 said:


> Although I've never heard the PS-500, from what I've read about them they have nice bass frequency and rolled off high frequencies.  I do own the RS1i, and enjoy them to the fullest extent. I also own the PS1K which sounds to me like it would be a hybrid of the RS1i/PS-500 (once again I never heard the PS-500). Possibly the best of both worlds???




Got to hear the PS1000 today and they are killer! However, I would not call them in a marriage of the two you described. To me they are a more refined PS 500 with more air and detail up top, I'll be at the hair on the peaky side.

Even though I never thought I'd say this, I prefer both of the PS series to the RS1. While it does do mids better, the RS1 bass and treble are not as good, and its soundstage is smaller.


----------



## stacker45

I have heard all three, and even though you aven't heard the PS500, I agree 100% with you Joseph, when you say that the PS1000 are a combination of the best that the RS1i and PS500 have to offer. And on top of that, the PS1000 have a bigger sounstage, and a more airy sound than either the RS1i, or the PS500.
 ,


----------



## joseph69

joedoe said:


> Got to hear the PS1000 today and they are killer! However, I would not call them in a marriage of the two you described. To me they are a more refined PS 500 with more air and detail up top, I'll be at the hair on the peaky side.
> 
> Even though I never thought I'd say this, I prefer both of the PS series to the RS1. While it does do mids better, the RS1 bass and treble are not as good, and its soundstage is smaller.


 
 Glad you enjoyed listening to them!
 Just out of curiosity what was driving them?
  


stacker45 said:


> I have heard all three, and even though you aven't heard the PS500, I agree 100% with you Joseph, when you say that the PS1000 are a combination of the best that the RS1i and PS500 have to offer. And on top of that, the PS1000 have a bigger sounstage, and a more airy sound than either the RS1i, or the PS500.
> ,


 
 From all I've read, I would also think this…plus more like you said.
 I do believe I read a post were you did own the RS1i/PS-500 at one time... for a short time, or have at least auditioned both, correct?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

bobjs said:


> About a month ago I grabbed a pair of new PS500is for a great price as the e series were being pushed hard.  Loved them but thought the U shaped sound left the mids a bit hollow, and was intrigued with the idea of the RS1s (mostly from reading about them on this forum).  Just this week I found a price for new pair of RS1is for a little less than what I paid for the PS500is!  So I jumped on them figuring to A/B them and sell the pair I liked least.
> 
> Initially I thought the RS1is were definitely more to my tastes after listening for a day.  Before reboxing the PS500, I thought I'd give it one last listen.
> 
> ...


 

 I rue to find that Grados are just like Lay's potato chips... you can't take just one!
  


*My 6 Grados at today's Detroit 2014 head-fi Meet.*


----------



## JoeDoe

joseph69 said:


> Glad you enjoyed listening to them!
> Just out of curiosity what was driving them?




Glow Audio Amp One and ALO Pan Am


----------



## g-michael-11

I've had my pair of grados for a couple of years now.. Recently ive been having a problem with the headphone plug leaking some type of green liquid. Anyone else had this problem before?


----------



## whirlwind

g-michael-11 said:


> I've had my pair of grados for a couple of years now.. Recently ive been having a problem with the headphone plug leaking some type of green liquid. Anyone else had this problem before?


 
 Sounds like maybe there is some corrosion going on with the wire.
  
 You can send them back to Grado for repair....they repair for a very reasonable price.....would probably hook you up with a whole new cable.


----------



## joseph69

joedoe said:


> Glow Audio Amp One and ALO Pan Am


 
 Thanks!


----------



## wormsdriver

g-michael-11 said:


> I've had my pair of grados for a couple of years now.. Recently ive been having a problem with the headphone plug leaking some type of green liquid. Anyone else had this problem before?


 
  
  


whirlwind said:


> Sounds like maybe there is some corrosion going on with the wire.
> 
> You can send them back to Grado for repair....they repair for a very reasonable price.....would probably hook you up with a whole new cable.


 
 yeah, Grado just charges a flat fee repair for their headphones. Prices depend on which model/series of headphone you own. I sent in my Sr80 in and had new drivers and cable installed for $30. I know for Rs1's they charge, $100 or $150? (I forgot)
  
 Anyhow, in some cases they might even take care of it for you, send them in email, they'll get back to you pretty quick.
  
@joseph69 how much did they charge for your Sr325?


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> yeah, Grado just charges a flat fee repair for their headphones. Prices depend on which model/series of headphone you own. I sent in my Sr80 in and had new drivers and cable installed for $30. I know for Rs1's they charge, $100 or $150? (I forgot)
> 
> Anyhow, in some cases they might even take care of it for you, send them in email, they'll get back to you pretty quick.
> 
> @joseph69 how much did they charge for your Sr325?


 
 They charged me $45.00 and they came back sounding amazing. I had e-mailed Grado to ask what was wrong with them, but they  said their techs had left for the day, and I never pursued.


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> They charged me $45.00 and they came back sounding amazing. I had e-mailed Grado to ask what was wrong with them, but they  said their techs had left for the day, and I never pursued.


 
 Thanks! my sr80's sound pretty damn good imo. I'm burning them in right now, pretty impressive for the price. I'm probably gonna sell them soon since I also have sr225 and Rs1, but it's a damn shame to sell them for like $60 to $70 at the most.


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > They charged me $45.00 and they came back sounding amazing. I had e-mailed Grado to ask what was wrong with them, but they  said their techs had left for the day, and I never pursued.
> ...


 
 No kidding, right.
  
 The SR60 & SR80 are a no brainer for the money.


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> Thanks! my sr80's sound pretty damn good imo. I'm burning them in right now, pretty impressive for the price. I'm probably gonna sell them soon since I also have sr225 and Rs1, but it's a damn shame to sell them for like $60 to $70 at the most.


 
 No problem.
 I agree, for the price of the 60/80's it just wouldn't be worth it to sell them, due to them being such an excellent headphone.
  


whirlwind said:


> No kidding, right.
> 
> The SR60 & SR80 are a no brainer for the money.


 
 100%


----------



## wormsdriver

oh schiit! First time listening to a Joe Bonamassa CD.  daaam, boy, I think I picked the right one!

  
 Thanks Whirlwind!
  
 EDIT: I'm loving this record right now! Joe Bonamassa - Had To Cry Today <3


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> oh shciit! First time listening to a Joe Bonamassa CD.  daaam, boy, I think I picked the right one!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...




 You bet, sir.


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Got to hear the PS1000 today and they are killer! However, I would not call them in a marriage of the two you described. To me they are a more refined PS 500 with more air and detail up top, I'll be at the hair on the peaky side.
> 
> Even though I never thought I'd say this, I prefer both of the PS series to the RS1. While it does do mids better, the RS1 bass and treble are not as good, and its soundstage is smaller.


 

 the ps1k to me, is the ps500 "all grown up"


----------



## wormsdriver

> oh shciit! First time listening to a Joe Bonamassa CD.  daaam, boy, I think I picked the right one!


 
  
 uh yeah, DEFINITELY RS1 + Mad Ear music. God*#&, Mothe*$#%! #Sonofa... FUDGE!


> > Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> the ps1k to me, is the ps500 "all grown up"


 
 Mr. Jay!  I'm considering The PS1000i as my next purchase (can't go for the "e" version $$). Any thoughts on it vs the Gs1000e? 
  
 They are both in my price range.


----------



## XLR8

Man you guys considering the gs and ps series. 
Them prices ain't cheap....


----------



## whirlwind

xlr8 said:


> Man you guys considering the gs and ps series.
> Them prices ain't cheap....


 
 LOL.......watch going down the rabbit hole


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> Mr. Jay!  I'm considering The PS1000i as my next purchase (can't go for the "e" version $$). Any thoughts on it vs the Gs1000e?
> 
> They are both in my price range.


 
  
 the ps is a little more picky amp wise, not hd800 picky, but it does like some power
 the base is more powerful, but i tell you choosing between the two is a tough call,
 i think overall, the ps1k is a little more demanding of source material, the gear used with it
 if the price's are the same, its really just a matter of taste, i really listened hard to the ps1000's yesterday
 thinking i might get another pair, and give up the lcd x, and then sell the gs1000 to get a lesser planar or something else.
 but head to head between the lcd x and the ps1k, i 've gotten to love the lcd x so much i haven't found anything yet i like better
 there is a chance i might let the gs1000e's go, there may be some other ways i might want to go grado wise
 if you decide the gs might be worth trying, check with me, you could save some dough


----------



## wormsdriver

xlr8 said:


> Man you guys considering the gs and ps series.
> Them prices ain't cheap....


 
  
  


whirlwind said:


> LOL.......watch going down the rabbit hole


 
 WE CAN'T HELP IT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
 Mo' music before going to bed(I hope!)

 one of my all time favorite hendrix tunes (next to Little Wing):

 Keep your eyes on the road...


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> the ps is a little more picky amp wise, not hd800 picky, but it does like some power
> the base is more powerful, but i tell you choosing between the two is a tough call,
> i think overall, the ps1k is a little more demanding of source material, the gear used with it
> if the price's are the same, its really just a matter of taste, i really listened hard to the ps1000's yesterday
> ...


 
 Argh! Noooooo!  I must resist!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'll sleep on it...
  
  
  
 I've got the Schiit Bifrost Uber and Mad Ear+ at home and HeadRoom Desktop Amp at work. Both are good, but from what I'm reading, it does sound like the Ps1000 is a bit more picky on the Source, so that would be my next upgrade. 
  
 If I remember correctly, I think @LCfiner uses the PS1000 + Mad Ear, but I don't recall the source he's using, maybe LC can jump in here when he get online...


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > the ps is a little more picky amp wise, not hd800 picky, but it does like some power
> ...


 
 Ha ha ha.....jay will treat you right, worms


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> Argh! Noooooo!  I must resist!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 going from memory , i think i liked the ps1000 better on the bryston, not that the mad was bad at all
 the gs1000 pairs very well with the mad
 i'm not 100% set on selling, just kinda kicking it around, and if i do sell, i'd rather sell to one of "us" as it were lol


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> Ha ha ha.....jay will treat you right, worms


 
 definitely the best price for a Gs1000e at this point. Probably the first Gs1000e in history to be sold as "used"! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


jaywillin said:


> going from memory , i think i liked the ps1000 better on the bryston, not that the mad was bad at all
> the gs1000 pairs very well with the mad
> i'm not 100% set on selling, just kinda kicking it around, and *if i do sell, i'd rather sell to one of "us" as it were lol*


 
 yeah, same here when it comes to a good deal on grados...


----------



## LCfiner

wormsdriver said:


> Argh! Noooooo!  I must resist!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Just saw my name.
  
 I was using the PS1000 and Ear+ with the Emotiva DC-1. In that setup, I felt the sound was great but the bass was a little loose.
  
 I upgraded my source to the NAD M51 and I think the bass has tightened up just a bit with this combination. 
  
 Note I was also using the Bakoon HPA-01 and I noticed a difference in the bass response with this amp when the source was changed. the bass at 100 Hz was a little overwhelming with the HPA-01 and DC-1 but was more balanced with the source change.
  
 btw, I decided to keep the Ear+ and will be selling the Bakoon (look for a listing soon ). The bakoon is a more versatile amp (does better with IEMs from voltage output and can drive planars better than Ear+) but since I’m only using the PS1000 at home (and RS1 occasionally) I  will be sticking with the less expensive Ear+


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> Man you guys considering the gs and ps series.
> Them prices ain't cheap....


 
 Even though its still not inexpensive, the NOS/NIB deals (if you can still find them) are definitely a GREAT discount!
  


wormsdriver said:


> Argh! Noooooo!  I must resist!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 IMO, the Shiit Lyr (thanks Jay) pairs very well with the PS1K's…especially for the price.
 It has nice authority!!!
  


wormsdriver said:


> Mr. Jay!  I'm considering The PS1000i as my next purchase (can't go for the "e" version $$). Any thoughts on it vs the Gs1000e?
> 
> They are both in my price range.


 
 Just giving you some information (as I was mislead about this also).
 There is no (i) series for the PS1K's…some Grado dealers have mislead people in there ads to believe there is…but I contacted Grado about an ad for a PS1Ki that I purchased, and they confirmed there is no (i) series, its just a PS1K. The new PS1K is an (e) series, just letting you know.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Even though its still not inexpensive, the NOS/NIB deals (if you can still find them) are definitely a GREAT discount!
> 
> *IMO, the Shiit Lyr (thanks Jay) pairs very well with the PS1K's…especially for the price.*
> *It has nice authority!!!*
> ...


 
 heard the lyr 2 yesterday joseph, its better !


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> heard the lyr 2 yesterday joseph, its better !


 
 I'll just make believe I didn't read your post!!!
 (For now)


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I'll just make believe I didn't read your post!!!
> (For now)


 
 lol, i can't say it was night and day, but mattTCG and i both thought it was better


----------



## Textfeud

I'm a new fan of Grados. I have the Grado RS1i with G-cushions and really love them. Starting to like them more and more. New drivers were fitted by the old owner just prior for I got them so still burning them in


----------



## Krutsch

Finally listened to the GS1k at the Minneapolis meet this weekend; wow, definitely my next headphone purchase.


----------



## wormsdriver

lcfiner said:


> Just saw my name.
> 
> I was using the PS1000 and Ear+ with the Emotiva DC-1. In that setup, I felt the sound was great but the bass was a little loose.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for your input LCfiner. I'm definitely happy with the Mad and HeadRoom amps for the time being, but I'll be looking into upgrading sources when $$ permits...


joseph69 said:


> Even though its still not inexpensive, the NOS/NIB deals (if you can still find them) are definitely a GREAT discount!
> 
> IMO, the Shiit Lyr (thanks Jay) pairs very well with the PS1K's…especially for the price.
> It has nice authority!!!
> ...


 
 thanks! I was not 100% sure about it, since there is the matte finish and chrome version of the PSk1000.


----------



## donunus

Update on a good inexpensive amp with awesome synergy with Grados.... Schiit Vali and RS2i. Amazing! No hiss/noise and the microphonics that people talk about are exaggerated. tapping the chassis with my nails and there is no ping at all. Sound is much better than my O2 for the RS2i.. More matured, more refined, less distortion and all the grado fun is intact!


----------



## Textfeud

donunus said:


> Update on a good inexpensive amp with awesome synergy with Grados.... Schiit Vali and RS2i. Amazing! No hiss/noise and the microphonics that people talk about are exaggerated. tapping the chassis with my nails and there is no ping at all. Sound is much better than my O2 for the RS2i.. More matured, more refined, less distortion and all the grado fun is intact!


 
 I have the Vali with my RS1i too. Which DAC are you using? I'm using Schiit Modi right now but thinking of 'upgrading' to Ifi Nano IDSD.


----------



## donunus

Modi here as well. Do you also have one of the newer Vali's? I was told that these have damping inside which is the reason why theres not much in terms of microphonics anymore.


----------



## Textfeud

donunus said:


> Modi here as well. Do you also have one of the newer Vali's? I was told that these have damping inside which is the reason why theres not much in terms of microphonics anymore.


 
 I think so, no microphonics for me either. No hiss too.


----------



## kvtaco17

krutsch said:


> Finally listened to the GS1k at the Minneapolis meet this weekend; wow, definitely my next headphone purchase.




You missed out on hearing them with my low impedance setup on the Glenn OTL... That would have been even more mind blowing!


----------



## bpcans

kvtaco17 said:


> You missed out on hearing them with my low impedance setup on the Glenn OTL... That would have been even more mind blowing!


What he said, mind blowing indeed.


----------



## Krutsch

kvtaco17 said:


> You missed out on hearing them with my low impedance setup on the Glenn OTL... That would have been even more mind blowing!


 
  
 I seriously enjoyed your Glenn OTL + Audio-gd rig with the HD 800s... that was very sweet with live Pantera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 FWIW, I listened to your GS1Ks with my newly acquired NAD D 1050 which was designed around an "extremely low output impedance", although a quick Google wasn't successful in finding the actual value.  It really brought the GS1Ks to life.
  
 I'm running out of money doing all of this...


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

I miss my set-up back in Canada , but I am enjoying the mountains here  . I have been so busy with setting up my helicopter equipment that I have not had the chance to listen to any music in my MS2i lately. Good thing is, when I do find the time, it will sound sooooooo awesome!


----------



## bpcans

loving[max]sound said:


> I miss my set-up back in Canada , but I am enjoying the mountains here  . I have been so busy with setting up my helicopter equipment that I have not had the chance to listen to any music in my MS2i lately. Good thing is, when I do find the time, it will sound sooooooo awesome!


In extreme environments I don't suppose you'd want someone else setting up your chopper gear. If you have time to post more pics that would be great. Maybe the iconic selfie of you sitting in your helicopter with your Ray-Ban aviators and flying headset on. Stay safe and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bpcans said:


> In extreme environments I don't suppose you'd want someone else setting up your chopper gear. If you have time to post more pics that would be great. Maybe the iconic selfie of you sitting in your helicopter with your Ray-Ban aviators and flying headset on. Stay safe and enjoy yourself.


 
  
 Ah, it is not bad at all, I am in a hangar in Nuuk, room temperature 
  
 Selfie? Here is a classic one of mine from last year while I was in Resolute Bay, Nunavut. Latitude 74.5 in case you were wondering how far up North


----------



## bpcans

loving[max]sound said:


> Ah, it is not bad at all, I am in a hangar in Nuuk, room temperature
> 
> Selfie? Here is a classic one of mine from last year while I was in Resolute Bay, Nunavut. Latitude 74.5 in case you were wondering how far up North
> 
> ...


That's simply awesome. How far does a dog have to run to take a leak up there?


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bpcans said:


> That's simply awesome. How far does a dog have to run to take a leak up there?


 
  
 Depends when they meet up with a polar bear...


----------



## bpcans

textfeud said:


> I'm a new fan of Grados. I have the Grado RS1i with G-cushions and really love them. Starting to like them more and more. New drivers were fitted by the old owner just prior for I got them so still burning them in


I too am rocking the g-cushions today. I found this neat EQ on the JRiver Media Center that I've been running lately. If you go to Player at the top of the screen, hit that, and scroll down to DSP Studio you'll find, under effects, choices for picking the environment, from living room to concert hall, a virtual subwoofer, and a mode called surround field which "simulates a wider, more immersive sound stage". There's also a spatialization enhancement mode for increased headphones crossfeed. This has the effect of making my hp's sound like a pair GS1K's.


----------



## Textfeud

bpcans said:


> I too am rocking the g-cushions today. I found this neat EQ on the JRiver Media Center that I've been running lately. If you go to Player at the top of the screen, hit that, and scroll down to DSP Studio you'll find, under effects, choices for picking the environment, from living room to concert hall, a virtual subwoofer, and a mode called surround field which "simulates a wider, more immersive sound stage". There's also a spatialization enhancement mode for increased headphones crossfeed. This has the effect of making my hp's sound like a pair GS1K's.


 
 I'm using Audirvana 2.0. Any idea how I could get the same effect with EQ?


----------



## bpcans

textfeud said:


> I'm using Audirvana 2.0. Any idea how I could get the same effect with EQ?


You know honestly I don't. I had Audirvana+ 2.0 just for a minute and I didn't really delve too deep into its capabilities. I'm sure there's somebody else on this forum who's has a freaking clue. I believe there's also an Audirvana 2.0 thread that you could post that question on. When I say that "I found" EQ options on the JRiver player it's really more like "tripped over" if you get where I'm coming from.


----------



## whirlwind

kvtaco17 said:


> krutsch said:
> 
> 
> > Finally listened to the GS1k at the Minneapolis meet this weekend; wow, definitely my next headphone purchase.
> ...


 
  
 Is this with the 5998 mod that Glenn can install ?
  
 I told Glenn to put the 5998 mod and the 6/12/25 switch on mine.....that way the tube choices will be endless


----------



## kvtaco17

whirlwind said:


> Is this with the 5998 mod that Glenn can install ?
> 
> I told Glenn to put the 5998 mod and the 6/12/25 switch on mine.....that way the tube choices will be endless


 
 Nope, I do run 5998's out of spec and they rock my HD800's pretty hard... For my Grado's I run 6336's... I prefer the graphite plate versions, BUT it can be hard to find a pair that are quiet.


----------



## Krutsch

bpcans said:


> You know honestly I don't. I had Audirvana+ 2.0 just for a minute and I didn't really delve too deep into its capabilities. I'm sure there's somebody else on this forum who's has a freaking clue. I believe there's also an Audirvana 2.0 thread that you could post that question on. When I say that "I found" EQ options on the JRiver player it's really more like "tripped over" if you get where I'm coming from.


 

 Audirvana 1.5.12 supports AU (audio unit) and VST (virtual studio technology) plug-ins, which provides limitless customization.  EQ'ing is just the start.  I use some plug-ins from Voxengo, but there are many, many others that provide everything from EQ to up-matrixing for surround sound from 2-channel sources.
  
 I am assuming A+ 2.0 has similar capabilities... lot of fun.


----------



## bpcans

Textfeud, I had no doubt that the calvery would come to your rescue.


----------



## Textfeud

Always haha. Gotta check those out. Would be sweet if there was like a perfect EQ for every headphone that you just need to click and that's it.


----------



## Krutsch

textfeud said:


> Always haha. Gotta check those out. *Would be sweet if there was like a perfect EQ for every headphone* that you just need to click and that's it.


 
  
 So it is written, so shall it be done:
  
http://mathaudio.com/headphone-eq.htm


----------



## Textfeud

krutsch said:


> So it is written, so shall it be done:
> 
> http://mathaudio.com/headphone-eq.htm


 
 Awesome, thanks. Will try it out in a bit. Hope it works with Audirvana :-D


----------



## Krutsch

textfeud said:


> Awesome, thanks. Will try it out in a bit. Hope it works with Audirvana :-D


 

 VST is a standard interface for software plug-ins, so if A+ 2.0 supports VST, it will likely just work.  There may be bugs and, as always, YMMV.


----------



## Textfeud

krutsch said:


> VST is a standard interface for software plug-ins, so if A+ 2.0 supports VST, it will likely just work.  There may be bugs and, as always, YMMV.


 
 Doesn't seem to work. Don't see it in Audirvana


----------



## Krutsch

textfeud said:


> Doesn't seem to work. Don't see it in Audirvana


 

 Well, that sucks.  Another reason not to upgrade to A+ 2.0, along with not having support for headless operation (i.e. a remote app).
  
 Try 1.5.12 - the author states that there are no sonic differences from 2.0 and you will have VST support.  I suspect it will be coming in 2.0, but who knows?


----------



## Textfeud

krutsch said:


> Well, that sucks.  Another reason not to upgrade to A+ 2.0, along with not having support for headless operation (i.e. a remote app).
> 
> Try 1.5.12 - the author states that there are no sonic differences from 2.0 and you will have VST support.  I suspect it will be coming in 2.0, but who knows?


 
 Yeah I upgraded to 2.0 because I didn't use the remote app (it is coming by the way) and now I don't have to use iTunes anymore. I love it. Might just be me not doing it right regarding to VST. Never used it with A 1.5.12 and I can be an idiot sometimes


----------



## Krutsch

textfeud said:


> Yeah I upgraded to 2.0 because I didn't use the remote app (it is coming by the way) and now I don't have to use iTunes anymore. I love it. Might just be me not doing it right regarding to VST. Never used it with A 1.5.12 and* I can be an idiot sometimes *


 
  
 I am an idiot almost all of the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 There's a nice thread to learn more about A+: http://www.head-fi.org/t/539740/mac-os-x-music-players-alternatives-to-itunes


----------



## jaywillin

FYI
 i've just put my gs1000e's up for sale on the sale thread, if anyone is interested


----------



## Krutsch

jaywillin said:


> FYI
> i've just put my gs1000e's up for sale on the sale thread, if anyone is interested


 
  
 Hmmm... and right after I've demoed a set and said they are my next phone.  Is it Providence? 
  
 Seriously, though, didn't you just get these?  Why are you selling?


----------



## bpcans

krutsch said:


> Hmmm... and right after I've demoed a set and said they are my next phone.  Is it Providence?
> 
> Seriously, though, didn't you just get these?  Why are you selling?


That's what inquiring would like to know.


----------



## jaywillin

krutsch said:


> Hmmm... and right after I've demoed a set and said they are my next phone.  Is it Providence?
> 
> Seriously, though, didn't you just get these?  Why are you selling?


 
 got them in the middle of july
 the reason for the sale is i have the lcd x, and thats my main headphone, at least for the time being, and i having two
 cans at this level, and one not get the head time it deserves, i'd rather pass it on to someone who might use it a bit more than me.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> krutsch said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm... and right after I've demoed a set and said they are my next phone.  Is it Providence?
> ...


 
 Beautiful cans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 GL with the sale, Jay.


----------



## stacker45

That says a lot for the LCD-X, good luck with your sale Jay.


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> That says a lot for the LCD-X, good luck with your sale Jay.


 

 yeah, the x is awesome, but i got a feeling if/when the gs's sell, i'll regret it , and buy another pair somewhere down the line


----------



## Textfeud

jaywillin said:


> yeah, the x is awesome, but i got a feeling if/when the gs's sell, i'll regret it , and buy another pair somewhere down the line


 
 It's our faith


----------



## bbophead

textfeud said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, the x is awesome, but i got a feeling if/when the gs's sell, i'll regret it , and buy another pair somewhere down the line
> ...


 
 Aaa-men, brother.  (or, sister, as the case may be)


----------



## Textfeud

bbophead said:


> Aaa-men, brother.  (or, sister, as the case may be)




Why not Zoidberg? (But it's brother)


----------



## bbophead

textfeud said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > Aaa-men, brother.  (or, sister, as the case may be)
> ...


 
 There are Zoids here?  Eek!


----------



## markm1

Really more of a rock and metal guy, but with better fidelity, I've been listening to more jazz. Currently enjoying discovering Freddie Hubbard. This is a gorgous jazz/soul album and really sounds great from my CDP-Nuforce Icon DAC- LD1+ and RS1i set up. Really beautiful nighttime music.


----------



## bbophead

He had a wonderful sound.


----------



## hoagster

Cool, I'll give Freddie a go. I've been listening to a lot of Clifford Brown:


----------



## bbophead

hoagster said:


> Cool, I'll give Freddie a go. I've been listening to a lot of Clifford Brown:




 Can't beat that.  
  
 Try this one, too.  The mono sound is outstanding!


----------



## hoagster

Nice, that's the rest of this afternoon's listening sorted.


----------



## markm1

hoagster said:


> Cool, I'll give Freddie a go. I've been listening to a lot of Clifford Brown:





 He was awesome!


----------



## swspiers

Finally, after about a month, some Grado time!
  
 Man, these 225i's are fricking awesome...


----------



## wormsdriver

^^Ahh, Rush. I love this track! Love Geddy's bass playing on this!


----------



## wormsdriver

So this morning while waiting (still waiting btw) for a seller/dealer to get back to me on a demo pair of PS1000, I made an impulse buy and bought a pair of GS1000i. I should (if I don't miss that damned UPS truck!) get them by Monday.
  
 DAMN! Where were you guys when I NEEDED YOU to prevent me from mutilating my wallet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Looks like it's time to sell some stuff....   anybody need a kidney?


----------



## wormsdriver

Ohhh Lawd! This here is sounding mighty good on these Rs1's...


----------



## XLR8

wormsdriver said:


> So this morning while waiting (still waiting btw) for a seller/dealer to get back to me on a demo pair of PS1000, I made an impulse buy and bought a pair of GS1000i. I should (if I don't miss that damned UPS truck!) get them by Monday.
> 
> DAMN! Where were you guys when I NEEDED YOU to prevent me from mutilating my wallet!
> 
> ...


 

 LoL..
  





 
 G over P that is interesting.
 Do post your findings


----------



## wormsdriver

xlr8 said:


> LoL..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 oh, I'm still buying those PS1000


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> So this morning while waiting (still waiting btw) for a seller/dealer to get back to me on a demo pair of PS1000, I made an impulse buy and bought a pair of GS1000i. I should (if I don't miss that damned UPS truck!) get them by Monday.
> 
> DAMN! Where were you guys when I NEEDED YOU to prevent me from mutilating my wallet!
> 
> ...


 
 Ha ha ha.....congrats, worms!


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> So this morning while waiting (still waiting btw) for a seller/dealer to get back to me on a demo pair of PS1000, I made an impulse buy and bought a pair of GS1000i. I should (if I don't miss that damned UPS truck!) get them by Monday.
> 
> DAMN! Where were you guys when I NEEDED YOU to prevent me from mutilating my wallet!
> 
> ...


 
 congrats !! deals can be had on the gs1ki's , if you want a deal on the "e" ........  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 and i'm actually thinking about NOT selling mine


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> Ha ha ha.....congrats, worms!




Thanks! 




jaywillin said:


> congrats !! deals can be had on the gs1ki's , if you want a deal on the "e" ........  :wink_face:
> 
> and i'm actually thinking about NOT selling mine




Man, it's crazy how fast things can change in this mutha. Up until maybe a month ago, I had never even considered the PS1000 cause of the price, much less buying it and the GS1k at the same time. Hell, even though Im buying used, it's still quite a bit of coin!


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 oh its crazy for sure !


----------



## whirlwind

Worms....you are going to have a wonderful selection of Grado's to chose from....very nice


----------



## wormsdriver

on a different note ...anybody using the ear*ZONK* (sorry, had to do it, funny name)L-Cush? I've had mine for about a month and I'm really liking them. Great comfort, plus I've always prefered the TTVJ flats with these older Grados (Rs1 and Sr225), but these are really good!
  
 Better comfort than the Grado L-cush and TTVJ flats, plus I find them perfect for my tastes/Grado cans. The pair that I have are very shallow, so they're not as distant from my ear like the Grado L-cush, and at the same time they're not as close the the ear as the TTVJ flats. Like Goldie Locks says "just right!"
  
 I should emphasize that these are my taste and also with older "pink driver" Grados which usually go better with flats, so YMMV.


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> Worms....you are going to have a wonderful selection of Grado's to chose from....very nice


 
 well, I'll be selling of the young'ins (sr80, sr225) and I know I'll feel guilty as hell so either the GS1000i or PS1000 (if I ever buy it from this person) will have to go!
  
 the Rs1's are staying (I already bought and sold 3-4? other pairs of Rs1 and I keep coming back to it) so I won't mae that mistake again (I hope).
  
 Hopefully I won't get too ansty, and keep 'em both for atleast a month audition before giving one the axe, but we'll see...


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> So this morning while waiting (still waiting btw) for a seller/dealer to get back to me on a demo pair of PS1000, I made an impulse buy and bought a pair of GS1000i. I should (if I don't miss that damned UPS truck!) get them by Monday.
> 
> DAMN! Where were you guys when I NEEDED YOU to prevent me from mutilating my wallet!
> 
> ...


 
 Congratulations on the PS/GS.
 It will be nice to have both side by side to hear their differences, and decide which you prefer…keep us posted.


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations on the PS/GS.
> It will be nice to have both side by side to hear their differences, and decide which you prefer…keep us posted.




Thanks! I sure will!

Slow communication between me and the seller, thus far. Hopefully we can close the deal today on the PS1000, can't wait to hear 'em!


----------



## whirlwind

Woo Hoo....pretty pumped up....had to share this bit of info with my Grado buds!
  
 I will be heading to Columbus, Ohio within the next couple of weeks to pass a few thousand of these out for Joe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  
  
 In return my wife & I will get to meet joe before the show  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I guess I will greet the man with a fine bottle of wine and a pair of superhero socks.
  
 I am up for the grunt work!
  
 I think i will take my sansa clip with Joe's whole library and Grado SR60i....that way people can sneak a listen if they wish


----------



## YtseJamer

swspiers said:


> Finally, after about a month, some Grado time!
> 
> Man, these 225i's are fricking awesome...




  
 Ah great song man!
  
 The 225e's are amazing and I will never sell my pair.


----------



## swspiers

ytsejamer said:


> Ah great song man!
> 
> The 225e's are amazing and I will never sell my pair.


 
 The really crazy thing, after spending a year chasing better amps and better cans, the 225's straight out of the HP out on my Toshiba laptop deliver everything the expensive DACS/amps/cans that I've tried. Same detail/bass/mids. Just crazy!


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> The really crazy thing, after spending a year chasing better amps and better cans, the 225's straight out of the HP out on my Toshiba laptop deliver everything the expensive DACS/amps/cans that I've tried. Same detail/bass/mids. Just crazy!


 
  
 i don't need the bryston or the lyr(yes, i got another one) ????


----------



## YtseJamer

swspiers said:


> The really crazy thing, after spending a year chasing better amps and better cans, the 225's straight out of the HP out on my Toshiba laptop deliver everything the expensive DACS/amps/cans that I've tried. Same detail/bass/mids. Just crazy!


 
  
I'm currently listening to my 225e's with my 'cheap' uDAC-2 and I have a big smile on my face.


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> i don't need the bryston or the lyr(yes, i got another one) ????


 
 Man, I'm not trying to convert anyone to a certain mindset.  But after spending months on the merry-go-round, I started testing stuff from the Sound Science forum.  My Magni, and even my FiiO E10 sound exactly like my Soloist, as long as things are volume matched.  The 225's are easy to drive, and even the 400i at 93dB sensitivity is almost as easy.  Although they do need the extra juice out of the laptop with the E10


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Man, I'm not trying to convert anyone to a certain mindset.  But after spending months on the merry-go-round, I started testing stuff from the Sound Science forum.  My Magni, and even my FiiO E10 sound exactly like my Soloist, as long as things are volume matched.  The 225's are easy to drive, and even the 400i at 93dB sensitivity is almost as easy.  Although they do need the extra juice out of the laptop with the E10


 
  
 lol, i know you weren't,
 i'm still enjoying the ride , although sometimes it does get redundant !


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> lol, i know you weren't,
> i'm still enjoying the ride , although sometimes it does get redundant


 
 That's the whole point of the ride!  enjoying, that is.
  
 Right now I'm having a blast simplifying things.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> That's the whole point of the ride!  enjoying, that is.
> 
> Right now I'm having a blast simplifying things.


 
  
 i've gone up and down the chain, mostly up though lol


----------



## Textfeud

swspiers said:


> That's the whole point of the ride!  enjoying, that is.
> 
> Right now I'm having a blast simplifying things.


 
 I'm doing the same thing  Just one headphone (Grado RS1i) a portable dac/amp that can also drive my active speakers (IFI Nano IDSD) and a desktop amp (searching for the Little Dot I+ in the classifieds). All I need and not too expensive.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Woo Hoo....pretty pumped up....had to share this bit of info with my Grado buds!
> 
> I will be heading to Columbus, Ohio within the next couple of weeks to pass a few thousand of these out for Joe
> 
> ...


 
 Congratulations!
 I (we) know how much a big fan you are of Joe B's...so I'm happy for you to have the honors of promoting the show.
 Enjoy the show/meeting Joe, and good luck winning the guitar!


----------



## stacker45

Wormsdrver, I am surprsed that you want to buy both the GS and PS1000, anyway, you might want to order some of the new '.e'' series G-cush, and give them a try.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Wormsdrver, I am surprsed that you want to buy both the GS and PS1000, anyway, you might want to order some of the new '.e'' series G-cush, and give them a try.


 
 So hows the demoing going???


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> Woo Hoo....pretty pumped up....had to share this bit of info with my Grado buds!
> 
> I will be heading to Columbus, Ohio within the next couple of weeks to pass a few thousand of these out for Joe
> 
> ...




Awesome brother! Like joseph69 said, we're all happy for you! I'm sure it'll be an EPIC night for you man, congrats!
...also, good idea on taking your portable Grado rig and letting people get a little taste of Joe B. + Grado goodness!




swspiers said:


> The really crazy thing, after spending a year chasing better amps and better cans, the 225's straight out of the HP out on my Toshiba laptop deliver everything the expensive DACS/amps/cans that I've tried. Same detail/bass/mids. Just crazy!




I was having a blast last night listening to my Rs1 and Hisoundaudio Studio. I know it ain't exactly cheap, but compare to desktop amps and dacs... simple,awesome, outstanding!




stacker45 said:


> Wormsdrver, I am surprsed that you want to buy both the GS and PS1000, anyway, you might want to order some of the new '.e'' series G-cush, and give them a try.




I wasn't planning on the GS1000 at all, but it was a descent deal, and when the time comes I don't think I'll lose much money at all. I'll get to try them at home for as long as I need(or can afford to) 
Btw, good advice on trying out the new g cush, a millimeter give or take makes a big difference with these cans!


----------



## YtseJamer

New Ryan Adams is not bad!


----------



## Textfeud

ytsejamer said:


> New Ryan Adams is not bad!




 Certainly isn't! I also like the new Lenny Kravitz.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

whirlwind said:


> Woo Hoo....pretty pumped up....had to share this bit of info with my Grado buds!
> 
> I will be heading to Columbus, Ohio within the next couple of weeks to pass a few thousand of these out for Joe
> 
> ...


 
 What a treat... WONDERFUL.  I listened to what was posted on this thread by him earlier on my Grados... that music makes the Grados shine!
 (Maybe he can do a celebrity version of Grados, like Quincy Jones, Dr Dre, Lady GaGa, Tony Bennett, Eminem, ...)


----------



## markm1

textfeud said:


> I'm doing the same thing  Just one headphone (Grado RS1i) a portable dac/amp that can also drive my active speakers (IFI Nano IDSD) and a desktop amp (searching for the Little Dot I+ in the classifieds). All I need and not too expensive.


 

 I'm w/ you. I keep thinking about getting an Audeze or Hifiman. BTBH, my CDP-Nuforce Icon DAC/AMP and/or my LD1+-RS1I sound terrific. Or Nuforce w/ USB to my PC is pretty darn good. Although I think the RCA connection to my CDP sounds a little better than USB.


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations!
> I (we) know how much a big fan you are of Joe B's...so I'm happy for you to have the honors of promoting the show.
> Enjoy the show/meeting Joe, and good luck winning the guitar!


I've got to second joseph69. The stars are aligning in your favor whirlwind. Grab the pony and ride my man. Now if you get one of Joe B's guitar picks or maybe a small vile of his sweat that would be awesome.


----------



## wormsdriver

ytsejamer said:


> New Ryan Adams is not bad!




 Not bad! His first images in the video kinda reminded me of someone else though...
   





> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> ytsejamer said:
> 
> 
> > Ah great song man!
> ...


 
 I totally understand what you are saying.
  
 The amount of money spent on this hobby for the very minimal amount of gains is mind blowing, if you really stop and think about it.
  
 My Grado SR60i and a cmoy sounds pretty damn good.
  
 I think once someone spends alot of money on something, whether it is an improvement or not.....they think it is....it eases the mind so to speak  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I am about to spend some cash on some aftermarket cables, just another rabbit hole to jump down  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I seriously dont feel like I am on a journey to try all of the gear out there...that would totally wear me out.
  
 i just want to find a set-up that plays the *music that I like* really well and satisfies me.
  
 The music has as much to do with the sound, as the gear IMHO.
  
 My favorite albums...the ones i play the most....that is what I want to sound the best....hope this makes since.....I will quit rambling now


----------



## Textfeud

Don't walk the road of cables. I've been there (had the Foir NAW Hybrid from Forza Audioworks for my Hifiman HE-500, USB cable and interlinks which cost me like 550 euro) and it's not worth it. They look nice but don't expect any life changing differences. In a blind test you could never ever tell which cable is used.


----------



## swspiers

textfeud said:


> Don't walk the road of cables. I've been there (had the Foir NAW Hybrid from Forza Audioworks for my Hifiman HE-500, USB cable and interlinks which cost me like 550 euro) and it's not worth it. They look nice but don't expect any life changing differences. In a blind test you could never ever tell which cable is used.


 
 This.
  
 Look, I get the fact that if I buy cable X, I might feel better about my rig.  And if I feel better about it, I will enjoy it more and music comes alive.
 .
   But I really encourage people to do some more investigating, and do a blind or double-blind test on the cables.  Not to be a butt-head and ruin anyone's fun.  I just think (believe, if you must) that judiciously applied objective approaches can yield even MOAR fun in this hobby.
  
 It's certainly worth a try...
  
 My grado's sure sound awesome, at any rate.


----------



## whirlwind

You will not get any argument from me....I have used monoprice interconnects  and usb and all other kinds of cables for years and years


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

swspiers said:


> This.
> 
> Look, I get the fact that if I buy cable X, I might feel better about my rig.  And if I feel better about it, I will enjoy it more and music comes alive.
> .
> ...


 
  
 The electrician at our office calls this "the placebo effect". And really, I can not argue with the guy, because although it may sound a little better, the feeling after spending the money will be the major effect that gives you the impression the sound is better.
  
 On an another note, check out these pictures:
  
 1) Hiked atop a hill in Qaqortoq waiting for my charter helicopter to come pick me up

  
  
 2) Flying in an epic Fjord enroute to Prins Christiansund [Greenland]

  
 3) My first time ever seeing The Northern Lights (in Prins Christiansund), God is truly awesome!!!


----------



## XLR8

Superb photos


----------



## Textfeud

Very very cool indeed!


----------



## joseph69

Awesome pictures!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 
The electrician at our office calls this "the placebo effect". And really, I can not argue with the guy, because although it may sound a little better, the feeling after spending the money will be the major effect that gives you the impression the sound is better.
 
On an another note, check out these pictures:
 
1) Hiked atop a hill in Qaqortoq waiting for my charter helicopter to come pick me up

 
 
2) Flying in an epic Fjord enroute to Prins Christiansund [Greenland]

 
3) My first time ever seeing The Northern Lights (in Prins Christiansund), God is truly awesome!!!


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Awesome pictures!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


Very inspirational L[M]S. I almost feel like I'm travelling with you. Be safe my friend.


----------



## Live with Sound

Dear head-fi,

 I've been following this forum for years, but only the IEMs. Now I'm looking to purchase a set of full-size headphones and have been in this forum a couple of months. Had the Creative Aurvana Live! before, but I'm definately looking for a step up. They were nice but didn't WOW me. If it's ok with you, I would like to ask you if you know which phones suit my music taste.
  
 SO! Grado appears to be amazing. Problem is that I am on a budget and need a headphones that's a bit all-round also. Max budget is €125.
  
 Would like:
 - headphones will crystal highs and airy (loved the highs on my Vsonic VC02, better than the ones on my Zero Audio Tenores)
 - I listen to triphop (nujabes, emancipator), theatrical (enya, cirque du soleil), arctic monkeys, editors, depeche mode, hiphop and some electronic.
 - would be nice if it didn't leak TOO much sound, but it's not the deciding factor
 - pretty mobile
 - easy to drive from iphone or laptop, will invest in amps later
  
 If I had to choose a single artist that I would build my musical preference around, it would be Enya.
  
 Grado SR60i or Alessandro MS1? Any other recommendations could also change my life. Help is very appreciated.
  
 Thanks guys, hope to hear from you.


----------



## Textfeud

I think for a allround headphone, MS1.


----------



## sinnottj

live with sound said:


> Dear head-fi,
> 
> I've been following this forum for years, but only the IEMs. Now I'm looking to purchase a set of full-size headphones and have been in this forum a couple of months. Had the Creative Aurvana Live! before, but I'm definately looking for a step up. They were nice but didn't WOW me. If it's ok with you, I would like to ask you if you know which phones suit my music taste.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Any of the low-end Grados (SR60 / SR80 / MS1) should be fine. Get some Grado L cushion pads to go with them and you'll enjoy a more detailed, airier sound, a wider soundstage and tighter bass.


----------



## sinnottj

I should add that Grados do leak a *lot* though ...


----------



## Textfeud

Yeah and because of that it isn't really mobile. If you are going to use it on the move a lot go for a closed headphone.


----------



## crim gnarly

New Thom Yorke album released free through bittorrent:
  
 https://bundles.bittorrent.com/bundles/d0b4beba8efc4b46f6dba119b511a5b2d5cabc96168c0dc097ee9d514059ab63
  
 Sounds great on my Grados.  As for the music itself I do not have an opinion yet.


----------



## gregorya

crim gnarly said:


> New Thom Yorke album released free through bittorrent:
> 
> https://bundles.bittorrent.com/bundles/d0b4beba8efc4b46f6dba119b511a5b2d5cabc96168c0dc097ee9d514059ab63
> 
> Sounds great on my Grados.  As for the music itself I do not have an opinion yet.




Maybe I missed something but it seems that you can get one track and video free, but the download of the album is $6


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

live with sound said:


> Dear head-fi,
> 
> I've been following this forum for years, but only the IEMs. Now I'm looking to purchase a set of full-size headphones and have been in this forum a couple of months. Had the Creative Aurvana Live! before, but I'm definately looking for a step up. They were nice but didn't WOW me. If it's ok with you, I would like to ask you if you know which phones suit my music taste.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I would have to agree with @Textfeud about the MS1. I listen to a bunch of Trip-Hop as well, but my setup is not mobile whatsoever. I have the SR80i with S-Cush, but given the reputation of the MS1 in comparison to the SR80, I would say go with the Alessandro model. Check in the FS/FT section of Head-Fi, there were a bunch of Alessandro headphones on there for a while.


----------



## bpcans

At home on a beautiful Saturday night listening through my Grado's, trying to jam and catch a couple of Joe B's notes, truly blessed and lucky.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bpcans said:


> At home on a beautiful Saturday night listening through my Grado's, trying to jam and catch a couple of Joe B's notes, truly blessed and lucky.




Nice! Rock on!


----------



## whirlwind

bpcans said:


> At home on a beautiful Saturday night listening through my Grado's, trying to jam and catch a couple of Joe B's notes, truly blessed and lucky.


 
 Great pic bpcans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Bend those strings!


----------



## bpcans

loving[max]sound said:


> Nice! Rock on!


*


whirlwind said:



			Great pic bpcans   

Bend those strings!
		
Click to expand...

*Thanks L[M]S and whirlwind. In my age addled and slightly debilitated mental condition I sometimes imagine myself keeping pace with SRV, EC, and Buddy Guy. But it always good to know a couple Johnny Cash and Garth Brooks songs so people won't think that your some kind of retard.


----------



## whirlwind

bpcans said:


> loving[max]sound said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! Rock on!
> ...


 
 Ha


----------



## stacker45

I am willing to bet that I have THE most eclectic CD collection of the whole Dark Side community. Here are two names, just to give you an idea of how broad it is, brace yourselves, Lady Gaga and Engelbert Humperdink.


----------



## swspiers

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> I am willing to bet that I have THE most eclectic CD collection of the whole Dark Side community. Here are two names, just to give you an idea of how broad it is, brace yourselves, Lady Gaga and Engelbert Humperdink.


 
 Oh yeah...
  
 How about a Kristin Chenoweth Cristmas Album, Mel Torme, and the entire Opeth catalogue!
  
 This could be fun- I hope everyone chips in!


----------



## Textfeud

From Jason McGuire (flamenco) to Katy Perry to Otis Redding to Bruce Springsteen to Kanye West; if it sounds good to my ears I listen to it.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Alice Cooper to Bonobo to Wang Chung to Edvard Grieg


----------



## bpcans

From Mozart, Bach, and Keith Jarrett, to Stevie Wonder and Dr. Dre. I was also a DeadHead in the 70's and I like Tibetan throat singers, gamalon music from Bali, and John Wesley's Methodist hymns. Weird huh?


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> From Mozart, Bach, and Keith Jarrett, to Stevie Wonder and Dr. Dre. I was also a DeadHead in the 70's and I like Tibetan throat singers, gamalon music from Bali, and John Wesley's Methodist hymns. Weird huh?


 
 that's variety for sure
  
 my collection is rather mundane compared to some of y'alls  collections


----------



## jaywillin




----------



## Live with Sound

textfeud said:


> Yeah and because of that it isn't really mobile. If you are going to use it on the move a lot go for a closed headphone.


 
  
 I'm starting to think the same. Do you know which closed headphones are similar in quality to the grados below a €125 pricepoint, or is that gap really that significant?


----------



## Textfeud

live with sound said:


> I'm starting to think the same. Do you know which closed headphones are similar in quality to the grados below a €125 pricepoint, or is that gap really that significant?


 
 There is a big difference between open and closed headphones. Personally I dislike closed headphones but I also know people who like them better. I think you should go and try some open and closed headphones so you know which one is your favorite. If you are only using them on the go scratch all that, and go for a closed headphone since you can't use a open headphone if you don't want to make enemies outside 
  
 I've had the Beyerdynamic DT770 and it was pretty good and very cheap. Does benefit from an amp. Soundmagic HP100 is supposed to be pretty good. You are somewhat limited with a €125 price tag. Maybe show us some headphones you are thinking off and maybe we can shine some light on them. Lot of people tried a lot of headphones here at Head-Fi


----------



## JoeDoe

swspiers said:


> Oh yeah...
> 
> How about a Kristin Chenoweth Cristmas Album, Mel Torme, and the entire Opeth catalogue!
> 
> This could be fun- I hope everyone chips in!




Pantera to Anita ODay to Snarky Puppy


----------



## bpcans

joedoe said:


> Pantera to Anita ODay to Snarky Puppy


Who is Snarky Puppy?


----------



## JoeDoe

bpcans said:


> Who is Snarky Puppy?




Um, only the coolest modern funk/fusion group to happen in the last decade. Look him up!


----------



## bpcans

joedoe said:


> Um, only the coolest modern funk/fusion group to happen in the last decade. Look him up!


Thanks Joe, I love modern funk/fusion. There was a group, kind of in the same genre, from a couple of decades ago called "Defunkt" that did the horn driven, acid guitar, biting social commentary thing.


----------



## hoagster

live with sound said:


> I'm starting to think the same. Do you know which closed headphones are similar in quality to the grados below a €125 pricepoint, or is that gap really that significant?




You could try some of the Philips cans. I have a pair of downtowns that I use in the office. They isolate really well due to the memory foam pads and they drive really easily too. They don't sound like Grados but for the £30 the cost they are brill. That'd still leave you change for a set of 60e as well.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Boating trip yesterday was awesome!!! Also, I am now sitting in my room, making some music, and the MS2i's are perfect!!!
  
 1) Serious picture...

  
 2) Not so serious picture


----------



## hibii

hello with my sr225e


----------



## bpcans

loving[max]sound said:


> Boating trip yesterday was awesome!!! Also, I am now sitting in my room, making some music, and the MS2i's are perfect!!!
> 
> 1) Serious picture...
> 
> ...


It looks like your the only humans around for many a mile surrounded by beauty.


----------



## XLR8

loving[max]sound said:


> Boating trip yesterday was awesome!!! Also, I am now sitting in my room, making some music, and the MS2i's are perfect!!!
> 
> 1) Serious picture...
> 
> ...




Love the boat's name C4...
Hahaha


----------



## markm1

loving[max]sound said:


> Boating trip yesterday was awesome!!! Also, I am now sitting in my room, making some music, and the MS2i's are perfect!!!
> 
> 1) Serious picture...
> 
> ...


 

 I can't compete with that! But, I've had a great weekend paddling on the Potomac in Washington with late September temperatures in the 80's with low humidity. Getting some Grado time now.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Once I receive from our prolific Grado Fan Club poster wormsdriver the SR80 that I bought from him (due this week), I will have, simultaneously at my disposal for my listening pleasure, the Grado...
  

SR60
SR80
SR125
SR225
SR325
PS500
RS1i
  
 I may even have TWO RS1s, one the RS1 with wooden buttons (on its way from Greece to me in a trade) and one the RS1i, new, as is now sold, without buttons.
  
 I plan to exploit this confluence of coincident constellations for all that its worth!  Specifically, I plan to conduct comparative listening / comfort / appearance comparisons of the seven headphones (as steps to earn my way to owning the GS1000 and/or PS1000!).
  
 My understanding of the Grado line has been enlightened by our contributor Claritas, whom I met at a headphone meet last June and who has educated me on the differences of several Grado headphone designs.
  
 I will (at least) conduct the rather systematic listening tests that I have used to rank trios of headphones so far, as shown here:
  

*High Score is Best*
  
 These scores are the result of ranking trios of headphones based on their relative performance on each of 10 listening tests as described here. 
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/704826/how-do-you-audition-compare-headphones#post_10340917
  
 I will compare the Grados in groups of three, as well as including one or two of the non-Grado headphones shown here to provide anchor points.  I will also try to arrive at an overall rank ordering, based on combining these three-way rankings.
  
 But what else would you like to see?  If you are a person considering the purchase of your first or next Grado and are trying to decide which model is for you, what else would you want to know about?
  

Price
Comfort
Appearance
Ease of use?
  
 Let me know, and I would be glad to try to compare on that basis as well.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## bbophead

hibii said:


> hello with my sr225e


 

 Congrats!
  
 What do you think?  How do they sound?  Pic?
  
 And, welcome to the club.


----------



## stacker45

I don't know how you do it, if there is one thing I hate, it's comparing headphones. I hate having to interrup a song to switch headphones. I just finished comparing the PS1000 with the new ''e'' model, and once I was set on wich I preferred, I just sat back, relaxed, and enjoyed, in this case it ended up being my old PS1000.
  
 The opinions I have formed about my headphones over the years, have been formed through casual listening, and with one pair per listening session. The only time I compare headphones is when I want to give a new model a try.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> I don't know how you do it, if there is one thing I hate, it's comparing headphones. I hate having to interrup a song to switch headphones. I just finished comparing the PS1000 with the new ''e'' model, and once I was set on wich I preferred, I just sat back, relaxed, and enjoyed, in this case it ended up being my old PS1000.
> 
> The opinions I have formed about my headphones over the years, have been formed through casual listening, and with one pair per listening session. The only time I compare headphones is when I want to give a new model a try.


 

 Yeah, I hate it too... I tell myself I am helping others.  But such comparisons have three degrees of difficulty:
  

One source or amp, one headphone, one pair of ears... have to switch one headphone with the other at the plug, switch them on your head, then run the source material back to where it was on the first pair;
Two pairs of headphones, one source amp with two plugs (like the Sennheiser HDVD 800), and one pair of ears... need not switch headphone plugs, but still have to switch them on your head;
Two pairs of headphones, two identical amps or sources, and run the source material either in parallel or with the second one you listen to running one listening interval worth of seconds behind the other, so when you switch headphones (yep... still gotta do that!) it is playing at where you heard the first pair.
  
 Ideally, you could have two listeners (Hey Harvey I think this sounds really cool in the bass but has sibilance in the treble... what do you think on your headphones?) but I think John and Harvey hear differently enough that no one would trust the comparison.
  
 It helps (only a little) that I am simply trying to rank order whether A does (for example) soundstage better than B ( Relative comparison), not whether A has the best soundstage ever heard (an Absolute comparison)).


----------



## stacker45

Don't get me wrong, Ithink that what you are doing is very helpfull, I'm just saying that I hate doing comparisons. Also many people suffer from the placebo effect, it's newer, it's more expensive, therrfore it has to be better, why, because Grado said so.
  
 Pesonally, I dont care about all these things, I mean, the RS1 is probably THE most liked headphones that Grado makes, and I prefer the half as expensive, Bushmills X. again, not steps forward, but side steps, that may, or may not, suit your existing equipement, and or tastes.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Oh I'd love to find a pair of Bushmills ! Seem really rare.


----------



## XLR8

Kayandjohn.
  
 Look forward to reading your findings


----------



## joseph69

That is just spectacular!
 Just looking at the scenery takes me to a different state of mind…I can't imagine how it would feel to be there in real life!
 Awesome for you to have such an experience






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




 [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/8/85/100x100px-LS-8579e0e9_129861-HeadPhone+Avatar.jpg[/img]
 
Loving[MAX]Sound
/custom/huddle/headfi/img/badges/badge_100.v1509773630.png
 
offline
 
295 Posts. Joined 8/2009
Location: Montreal, Quebec, Canada
 


  Boating trip yesterday was awesome!!! Also, I am now sitting in my room, making some music, and the MS2i's are perfect!!!
  
 1) Serious picture...

  
 2) Not so serious picture



www.skylaneofficial.bandcamp.com
  
Home Listening:          Aviation Headsets:       
 Grado SR80               David Clark X13.4
 Grado SR80i              BOSE A20 (with Bluetooth)
Grado RS1i        
 Grado PS500
 Grado GS1000


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

joseph69 said:


> That is just spectacular!
> Just looking at the scenery takes me to a different state of mind…I can't imagine how it would feel to be there in real life!
> Awesome for you to have such an experience
> 
> ...


 
  
 The feeling of being close to such an amazing natural feature is incredible. The noise the ice makes when it is calving is just WOW!


----------



## whirlwind

L[M]S    Those pics are wonderful


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

whirlwind said:


> L[M]S    Those pics are wonderful


 
  
 Thank you @whirlwind


----------



## YamaVega

New Grado fan here.  Enjoying my SR80i with Scush, Lcush and Sennpads.  From here, I wonder what is the better SR upgrade?  SR225 or SR325?  Both are being sold used about $150.  Ofcourse, logic dicates to get the higher model 325 for a sweet deal, but I hear that the 225 is much better.  Any advise?


----------



## donunus

Advice is to go to RS2e or at least 325es directly and use L-cush with the electrical tape mod


----------



## JoeDoe

yamavega said:


> New Grado fan here.  Enjoying my SR80i with Scush, Lcush and Sennpads.  From here, I wonder what is the better SR upgrade?  SR225 or SR325?  Both are being sold used about $150.  Ofcourse, logic dicates to get the higher model 325 for a sweet deal, but I hear that the 225 is much better.  Any advise?




325 with G cush pads


----------



## joseph69

325 with stock (L) cushions…can't go wrong.


----------



## bbophead

joedoe said:


> yamavega said:
> 
> 
> > New Grado fan here.  Enjoying my SR80i with Scush, Lcush and Sennpads.  From here, I wonder what is the better SR upgrade?  SR225 or SR325?  Both are being sold used about $150.  Ofcourse, logic dicates to get the higher model 325 for a sweet deal, but I hear that the 225 is much better.  Any advise?
> ...


 

 +1


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

yamavega said:


> New Grado fan here.  Enjoying my SR80i with Scush, Lcush and Sennpads.  From here, I wonder what is the better SR upgrade?  SR225 or SR325?  Both are being sold used about $150.  Ofcourse, logic dicates to get the higher model 325 for a sweet deal, but I hear that the 225 is much better.  Any advise?


 
  
 Audition audition audition! Try them both out with the same track and source. Your ears will do all the deciding for you


----------



## whirlwind

yamavega said:


> New Grado fan here.  Enjoying my SR80i with Scush, Lcush and Sennpads.  From here, I wonder what is the better SR upgrade?  SR225 or SR325?  Both are being sold used about $150.  Ofcourse, logic dicates to get the higher model 325 for a sweet deal, but I hear that the 225 is much better.  Any advise?


 
 I have had both, imho....the 325i is the better can


----------



## wormsdriver

Man, I'm barely getting a chance to unbox the GS1000i. This must be the first time I ever catch a break with UPS, I always miss them and have to catch them on the second or even third attempted delivery.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Anyhow here's some pics, I should hopefully get in 20 - 30 minutes of listening time before headed to work


----------



## wormsdriver

Also, I got in touch with Todd (the Vinyl Junkie 



), and placed an order for the PS1000! 




  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









 !!!!


  
  
  
 First album on the GS1000i, Eric Clapton - Unplugged.  Beautiful full sound, lots of space, very Grand


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> Also, I got in touch with Todd (the Vinyl Junkie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Congratulations on both the GS/PS!
 Enjoy them!


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations on both the GS/PS!
> Enjoy them!


 
 thank you!
  
 looks like I'll be able to take 'em to work, and MAYBE squeeze in a bit of time on these!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## stacker45

Still don't get that move, but congratulation on the GS/PS anyway buddy!


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> Still don't get that move, but congratulation on the GS/PS anyway buddy!


 
 Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The PS1000 was planned for, the GS1000 was an accident! Doh!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
 Now the plan is for the PS1000 to rule the GALAXY next to the Rs1 and overthrow the emperor GS1000!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




 _Vs.



  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



=


----------



## bpcans

wormsdriver said:


> Man, I'm barely getting a chance to unbox the GS1000i. This must be the first time I ever catch a break with UPS, I always miss them and have to catch them on the second or even third attempted delivery.:mad:
> 
> Anyhow here's some pics, I should hopefully get in 20 - 30 minutes of listening time before headed to work
> 
> ...


OMG! They're absolutely gorgeous. Congrats on scoring both the GS1Ki's and PS1000's.


----------



## wormsdriver

According to the seller they are 3-4 years old. Only used a handful of times and by the looks of it, they do look minty, except of course for the occasional Grado quirks!


----------



## stacker45

I've been there, went in for an Ortofon 2M Blue cartridge, came out, with, said 2M Blue, and a pair of mint, HP1000, that set me back a measly $350.
  
 Thinking back, it's a good thing that I didn't find out about the HP1000's worth untill the next day, otherwise, I might not have been able to keep a straight face, all the way through the end of the buying procedure.


----------



## YamaVega

Thank you for the recommendations.  Unfortunately, I have to sell my SR80 to get the upgrade.  I think we have a local store that will let me test both the 225 and 325, but for only $150 it seems stupid not to get the 325.


----------



## stacker45

I recently posted about this, but I bought my GS1000 new, and the next day, I was showing them to a friend of mine, and he spotted a 1/2'' scratch on the back of the right ear cup.


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> I've been there, went in for an Ortofon 2M Blue cartridge, came out, with, said 2M Blue, and a pair of mint, HP1000, that set me back a measly $350.
> 
> Thinking back, it's a good thing that I didn't find out about the HP1000's worth untill the next day, otherwise, I might not have been able to keep a straight face, all the way through the end of the buying procedure.


 
  
 Great score! not only for the price but also the limited numbers!  I paid a bit less for my Rs1 with wooden box and pink drivers
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






stacker45 said:


> I recently posted about this, but I bought my GS1000 new, and the next day, I was showing them to a friend of mine, and he spotted a 1/2'' scratch on the back of the right ear cup.


 
 ahh yes, the Grado charm


----------



## XLR8

wormsdriver said:


> Man, I'm barely getting a chance to unbox the GS1000i. This must be the first time I ever catch a break with UPS, I always miss them and have to catch them on the second or even third attempted delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Delicious....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Another "i" member


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

I miss these guys...


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> Also, I got in touch with Todd (the Vinyl Junkie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Great choice of albums.


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks whirlwind! 
  
  
  
  
 I'm listening to some not so well recorded thrash metal, I figured, Eric Clapton Unplugged is not really fair since it's sounds good with just about anything, let's throw these puppies for a loop and see if they're really gonna be more genre specific or what?
  
 Well sir, they're still Grados and they screw**' rock! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 on another note I've never had a pair of G-cush's so I put them on my Rs1. Not bad! my rs1 can handle it! As far as I remember the Rs1i was not as forgiving of earpad changes as the older Grados...


----------



## whirlwind

The G cushion is fine on the RS1, imo....I had to crank the sound some though.....not as good at low listening levels


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> Man, I'm barely getting a chance to unbox the GS1000i. This must be the first time I ever catch a break with UPS, I always miss them and have to catch them on the second or even third attempted delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 worms, you've just defined "go large, or go home ! "  lol
 nice


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> The G cushion is fine on the RS1, imo....I had to crank the sound some though.....not as good at low listening levels


 
  
 I never really considered it at $45, saw it more like a novelty for the Rs1. I figured if I tried it I would still prefer flats of L-cush and have $45 of foam just sitting around. I'd been eyeing those Earzonk G-cush though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. At least now I really have an excuse to buy them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





jaywillin said:


> worms, you've just defined "go large, or go home ! "  lol
> nice


 
 man these are huge! so comfortable though. Just checked the tracking number and the PS1000 is scheduled to get here on Saturday. Man, I sure hope so! Late Saturday night's alright with me for some music!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

whirlwind said:


> The G cushion is fine on the RS1, imo....I had to crank the sound some though.....not as good at low listening levels


 
  
 +1
  
 The GS1000 and RS1 are two completely different headphones in my opinion. If you are looking for the middle ground, at that stage in the Grado line, there really is nothing, unless you want to forfeit some highs for your bass, the PS500, but still, it is not the same experience as listening through the GS1000 or the RS1.


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> The G cushion is fine on the RS1, imo....I had to crank the sound some though.....not as good at low listening levels


I find that my hearing adjusts to the g-cushions with my RS1i's if I give it a chance. A bit higher volume at first, but if the room is quiet I'll turn the volume back down after a few minutes. The G's are great for classical and better recorded cd's IMO.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Excellent choice of first listening album. I read somewhere that one song from "Unplugged," which is "Before You Accuse Me," is one of the three that Grado uses to test their headphones before sending out!


----------



## jaywillin

this past weekend in my hometown of macon, georgia , would have loved to have been there


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> I never really considered it at $45, saw it more like a novelty for the Rs1. I figured if I tried it I would still prefer flats of L-cush and have $45 of foam just sitting around. I'd been eyeing those Earzonk G-cush though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I've had both the Earzonk and the genuine Grado G Cushs.  I much prefer the genuine Grado.  Though they are the ones at $45 (the Earzonk are less), they are deeper, moving the transducer farther from your ear, and they are, I understand, made with multiple densities of foam, so that they are softer where they should squoosh (scientific term!) and harder where they should support.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

"Honey, wormsdriver got a pair of GS1000s.  So I HAVE TO get a pair of GS1000s!  Right???"*
  
 (this is one of the "reserve" excuses that go beyond the 26 of my rationalization post "Why I Need New Headphones:  26 Battle-Tested Excuses For Your Use, "  here:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/729181/why-i-need-new-headphones-26-battle-tested-excuses-for-your-use#post_10765474


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> I've had both the Earzonk and the genuine Grado G Cushs.  I much prefer the genuine Grado.  Though they are the ones at $45 (the Earzonk are less), they are deeper, moving the transducer farther from your ear, and they are, I understand, made with multiple densities of foam, so that they are softer where they should squoosh (scientific term!) and harder where they should support.




That's actually what I want from the Earzonk, for it to be closer to tha ear than the Grado ones. While listening to the gs1k I was experimenting whith depth of the g.cush by pressing inwards a bit on the cups. For cans like the rs1, I'd prefer them to not be as deep.


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> "Honey, wormsdriver got a pair of GS1000s.  So I HAVE TO get a pair of GS1000s!  Right???"*



me: Jay started it!(points finger at Jay)


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> me: Jay started it!(points finger at Jay)


 
  
 BUT..., BUT... all the cool kids were doing it !  it's not my fault


----------



## bbophead

Grado G-Cush, it's the only way I can roll.


----------



## nojwe

Do the G cush fit on 225s? If so, anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## jaywillin

nojwe said:


> Do the G cush fit on 225s? If so, anyone have any experience with them?


 
  
 i tried it, didn't care for it, i loved the L cushes taped , adds some bass


----------



## JoeDoe

jaywillin said:


> i tried it, didn't care for it, i loved the L cushes taped , adds some bass




Agreed. The G Cush to these ears emphasizes the 225s weaknesses instead of downplaying them like the L cush. Tape mod for the win!


----------



## nojwe

jaywillin said:


> i tried it, didn't care for it, i loved the L cushes taped , adds some bass


 
  
  


joedoe said:


> Agreed. The G Cush to these ears emphasizes the 225s weaknesses instead of downplaying them like the L cush. Tape mod for the win!


 
  
 Great, thanks. I'm very happy with the tape mod, so this saves me some money.


----------



## jaywillin




----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


>




 I have this on a mixed 70's Cd, and also imported into my MBP library…it is an excellent song with great guitars, always loved it!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I have this on a mixed 70's Cd, and also imported into my MBP library…it is an excellent song with great guitars, always loved it!


 
  
 yeah, i was listening with the gs's
 well i've got the lcd x's sold, working on getting the bryston sold
 so, it'll be the lyr and the gs1000e's for a bit


----------



## FiJAAS

.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> yeah, i was listening with the gs's
> well i've got the lcd x's sold, working on getting the bryston sold
> so, it'll be the lyr and the gs1000e's for a bit


 
 Congratulations!
 Enjoy the Lyr/GS's. I'm listening to the Lyr/PS's right now, and because of you, "Ten Years After" is in the line up.


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




  
 good stuff brother!


jaywillin said:


> yeah, i was listening with the gs's
> well i've got the lcd x's sold, working on getting the bryston sold
> so, it'll be the lyr and the gs1000e's for a bit


 
 WHAT!? man that's alot of $$$ in your Head-fi piggy bank!!! 
  
 I'm sure Head-fi will help you spend it quick though!


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> good stuff brother!
> WHAT!? man that's alot of $$$ in your Head-fi piggy bank!!!
> 
> I'm sure Head-fi will help you spend it quick though!


 
  
 i must be good, i must be good !!


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> *"Honey, wormsdriver got a pair of GS1000s.  So I HAVE TO get a pair of GS1000s!  Right???"**
> 
> (this is one of the "reserve" excuses that go beyond the 26 of my rationalization post "Why I Need New Headphones:  26 Battle-Tested Excuses For Your Use, "  here:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/729181/why-i-need-new-headphones-26-battle-tested-excuses-for-your-use#post_10765474


 
  
  


wormsdriver said:


> me: Jay started it!(points finger at Jay)


 
  
  


jaywillin said:


> BUT..., BUT... all the cool kids were doing it !  it's not my fault


 
HA hahahaha




   
  
  
 Quote:


jaywillin said:


> i must be good, i must be good !!


 
 Stay the course, be strong brother Jay!


----------



## wormsdriver

On the SUPER rare occasion that I actually get to listen to some tunes, on a Tuesday night at this Hour!? pfff ...amen! I'll enjoy as long as I can! I'm sure my kids will be here any minute!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 here's what my little playlist is looking like atm:


----------



## ruthieandjohn

My classic RS1s with wood buttons arrived. Physical comparison to my RS1is reveal several differences:



 WRITING - different wording around the earpiece for RS1 vs RS1i;
 CORD - thinner on RS1; thicker on RS1i;
 RODS - square on RS1; round on RS1i.

Sound on the RS1 is a bit bassier than on the RS1i, perhaps due to the button giving a bit of the nature of a closed headphone, as it closes off a bit of the grill. I have to replace the RS1 pads, which are crumbling to dust, before I can make a fuller comparison to the RS1i, which is new and has new pads, before I can do any more detailed song comparisons. But I can already tell I Really like them!


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> My classic RS1s with wood buttons arrived. Physical comparison to my RS1is reveal several differences:
> 
> WRITING - different wording around the earpiece for RS1 vs RS1i;
> CORD - thinner on RS1; thicker on RS1i;
> ...


 
 Nice score! I LOVE THE OLDER Version Rs1. I think the newer RS1i was technically better but had a peak I couldn't stand, not at the volumes I listen to at times which made it a deal breaker.
  
 Another difference - The older has a round cutouts on the gimbals were the cable comes out from the cups, the newer are square.


----------



## wormsdriver

also, do the older ones have a serial number?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> also, do the older ones have a serial number?




Right on the cutouts!

Yes , mine have a serial number... I think it is a "Classic B" in the terminology of the thread on RS1 versions. If older, It would have black metal caps on the rods (it has plastic), and if newer, it would be the sloppier "Friday" version with rough edges on the edge of the circular cutout of the wood.


----------



## Vignelli

hi.. rs1i user here.. #9145 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 anyawy.. i follow recommendation from this thread about amp.. for now i like the sound out from LD i+.. 
  
 and in the future i thought about upgrading to WA 6 or ALO panam.. 
  
 which one do you prefer.. open for SS amp options.. 
  
ps.english is not my native language.. so sorry about misleading or somthing.. haha


----------



## Krutsch

jaywillin said:


> yeah, i was listening with the gs's
> well i've got the lcd x's sold, working on getting the bryston sold
> so, *it'll be the lyr and the gs1000e's for a bit*


 
  
 Well, I guess I missed my window


----------



## XLR8

ruthieandjohn said:


> My classic RS1s with wood buttons arrived. Physical comparison to my RS1is reveal several differences:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lovely cans kayandjohn. 
Can I ask do you find the vintage rs1 more neutral?
TIA.


----------



## XLR8

Sounds best on Grados


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > good stuff brother!
> ...


 
 Focus.....Focus.....Focus.......Tunnel Vision  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


wormsdriver said:


> On the SUPER rare occasion that I actually get to listen to some tunes, on a Tuesday night at this Hour!? pfff ...amen! I'll enjoy as long as I can! I'm sure my kids will be here any minute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice playlist, sir.


----------



## wormsdriver

Still enjoying the GS1k with hard Rock, Heavy Metal very much. Not sure if it's my time of the month (ehh, what!?) to binge on metal or what, but I'm loving it! 
  
 Don't know what the hell I was expecting outta these GS1k, but I'm sure as hell glad they are UNDENIABLY GRADOS!


----------



## YtseJamer

The new Evergrey album is AMAZING!


----------



## bpcans

vignelli said:


> hi.. rs1i user here.. #9145 :wink_face:
> 
> anyawy.. i follow recommendation from this thread about amp.. for now i like the sound out from LD i+..
> 
> ...


Vignelli, I pair my RS1's with the Woo WA6 and it's an awesome combination. With a little tube rolling you can dial in the sound you like pretty easily.


----------



## bbophead

+1.


----------



## one1speed

xlr8 said:


> Sounds best on Grados


 
  
 Really enjoyed this one! I watched 2 or 3 of his other videos. Quite the talent...


----------



## jaywillin

one of my all time favorite songs !


----------



## stacker45

I'm looking for a good cheap battery operated, portable amp, and I'd like to know if any of you have the Cmoy?, and wich OP amp did you order and why?, and also, wich Grados are you using it with,.
  
 Thanks in advance quys.


----------



## marts30

ytsejamer said:


> The new Evergrey album is AMAZING!


 
  
 Yup, really like it!


----------



## jaywillin

so having moved my lcd x, and the bha-1,  i'm trying real hard to resist buying the brushed aluminum ps1000 on audiogon
 temptation around every corner !


----------



## JoeDoe

Saw these guys live last night. The GS1000is are eatin' em up! Such a killer group.


----------



## CH23

I have a problem with my PS1000, and need your help:

There seems to be hair stuck between the diaphragm and white cloth of my right earphone, which i can't get to without somehow opening it. 

Is there a way to get to the hair without opening it, or do i need to remove the cloth, remove hair, and somehow reapply the cloth?


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> I'm looking for a good cheap battery operated, portable amp, and I'd like to know if any of you have the Cmoy?, and wich OP amp did you order and why?, and also, wich Grados are you using it with,.
> 
> Thanks in advance quys.


 
 I have a cmoy and a variety of opamps....cant even remember all which ones I have now....the 227 I have for sure.
  
 I use it mainly with my hifiman re-400  iem and the grado sr60i headphone
  
 mine is the one 9 volt battery version and with a good alkaline battery it will last quite a long time.
  
 I use it as my bedtime rig with my iem's.


----------



## stacker45

Thanks whirlwind, from what I have read, the Cmoy's desing is very similar to that of the Grado RA1.


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> Thanks whirlwind, from what I have read, the Cmoy's desing is very similar to that of the Grado RA1.


 
 i've heard its exactly the same


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i've heard its exactly the same


 

 Me too.
 So Jay, whats it going to be…are you going for the PS1K's?


----------



## Krutsch

stacker45 said:


> I'm looking for a good cheap battery operated, portable amp, and I'd like to know if any of you have the Cmoy?, and wich OP amp did you order and why?, and also, wich Grados are you using it with,.
> 
> Thanks in advance quys.


 

 FiiO E11K (new model).  I'm very impressed with the sound, build quality, and the battery life.  Oh, and it has a LOT of grunt with high gain.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Me too.
> So Jay, whats it going to be…are you going for the PS1K's?


 

 funny you should ask, oteil, the guy i sold my last pair of ps1k's to, messaged me this morning offering to sale them back to me. which i may do, to compare with the gs1000e.
 i'd keep the winner, sell the other
 i'm studying on it !


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> funny you should ask, oteil, the guy i sold my last pair of ps1k's to, messaged me this morning offering to sale them back to me. which i may do, to compare with the gs1000e.
> i'd keep the winner, sell the other
> i'm studying on it !


 
 Decision, decisions...
 Good luck with your decision, keep us posted.


----------



## stacker45

I'm curious to know the reason why you sold the LCD-X Jay, because from what I have read, some people even prefer them to the LCD-3.


----------



## bassboysam

here is something most of you likely haven't heard.


----------



## joseph69

joedoe said:


> Saw these guys live last night. The GS1000is are eatin' em up! Such a killer group.




*JoeDoe, *I checked a few of this bands songs out (never heard of them)…what a really cool sound they have, and I also really dig Rachaels style!
 Great post, I'm going to buy a couple of their Cd's
 Thanks!


----------



## JoeDoe

joseph69 said:


> *JoeDoe, *I checked a few of this bands songs out (never heard of them)…what a really cool sound they have, and I also really dig Rachaels style!
> Great post, I'm going to buy a couple of their Cd's
> Thanks!


 
 Good call man! They're just awesome. I've got all three of their albums and not a one is bad!


----------



## joseph69

joedoe said:


> Good call man! They're just awesome. I've got all three of their albums and not a one is bad!


 
 Searching for the Cd'd right now!


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> I'm curious to know the reason why you sold the LCD-X Jay, because from what I have read, some people even prefer them to the LCD-3.


 
  
 in hearing how people generally describe the lcd 3's sound, i don't think i'd have preferred them over the X.
  
 i have this idea that i want to downsize, simplify my gear/system, 
 i did feel a little guilt in having so much tied up into two headphones and an amp., so i made a decision that two had to go.
 so, deciding that a system of one main headphone $1000 or less, and an amp at about half that.
 why i choose to keep the gs over the lyr ? maybe i'm just a grado man at heart , lol
 and as it turns out, earlier today, an offer was made for me to buy back the second ps1000 i sold .
 so it very well could be that i get it, and now sell the gs1000e. that's still up in the air.
 i could live with the gs, the ps, or the lcd x as my "reference" and as of late, i chose to have a grado fill that roll
 next week, hell there may be an lcd x back , y'all know how i am !!


----------



## stacker45

So what you are saying is that the LCD-X has a livlier sound that's closer to Grado' s, than the LCD-3, is that right?
  
 And personally, the only headphones that I've ever sold, were my Sennheiser HD-600 back in 2006, when I bought my GS1000 , and even though I prefer my PS1000, I still hang on to them, I get attatched to these things  I still have a pair of Senns HD-400 that I got for my birthday in 1981. That is one of the reasons I try to stick to one brand of headphones. Otherwise, I'm sure things woul get out of control.


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> So what you are saying is that the LCD-X has a livlier sound that's closer to Grado' s, than the LCD-3, is that right?
> 
> And personally, the only headphones that I've ever sold, were my Sennheiser HD-600 back in 2006, when I bought my GS1000 , and even though I prefer my PS1000, I still hang on to them, I get attatched to these things  I still have a pair of Senns HD-400 that I got for my birthday in 1981. That is one of the reasons I try to stick to one brand of headphones. Otherwise, I'm sure things woul get out of control.


 
  
 well like i said, i haven't heard the 3, but the X does have a very nice top end, fast, tight bass
 it also has a huge soundstage, especially compared to grado's
  
 for the longest time, i only had grado's, but then i strayed lol
 and i've used the selling of headphones to help fund the next headphone, there is more than one or two i do wish i still had


----------



## JoeDoe

Just in case anyone is in the market:
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-SR-225e-and-Grado-SR-80e-headphones-/221564708269?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item33964925ad
  
 Pretty sweet deal for two e-series Grados.


----------



## lustandwet

Been love with Grados for a long time .
 Wondering whether to pick a new edition the Rs1e or looking for a used Rs1i


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Ohhhh... So tempting to get that 80e and 225e on eBay to start to extend my complete collection of SRs (60, 80, ..., 325) sideways ( 80, 80i, 80e, ...).


----------



## joseph69

lustandwet said:


> Been love with Grados for a long time .
> Wondering whether to pick a new edition the Rs1e or looking for a used Rs1i


 
 Although I've never heard the RS1e, or any (e) for that matter …out of all my headphones, I would* NEVER* sell my RS1i's.
 In the past I've returned my GS1Ki's (not for me) and sold 2 pairs of PS1K's... only to purchase them once again recently due to missing them. If your on a budget, you won't be dissapointed in any way/shape/form with the (i). 
Good luck with either!


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> Although I've never heard the RS1e, or any (e) for that matter …out of all my headphones, I would* NEVER* sell my RS1i's.
> In the past I've returned my GS1Ki's (not for me) and sold 2 pairs of PS1K's... only to purchase them once again recently due to missing them. If your on a budget, you won't be dissapointed in any way/shape/form with the (i).
> Good luck with either!


 
 Me too! ...well, I did go through about 4 other pairs of Rs1's, but this time THEY ARE HERE FOR GOOD!


----------



## wormsdriver

> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/4/48/100x100px-LS-48ac1aea_WA6.png[/img]
> 
> bassboysam
> 
> ...


 
   I've seen these guys somewhere, but I've never listened to them. I think their whole appearance just turn me off.
  
 Well... NOT BAD! i just listened to the whole album, and I'm listening to it again. Music sounds great!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
  
  



 Quote:


ch23 said:


> I have a problem with my PS1000, and need your help:
> 
> There seems to be hair stuck between the diaphragm and white cloth of my right earphone, which i can't get to without somehow opening it.
> 
> Is there a way to get to the hair without opening it, or do i need to remove the cloth, remove hair, and somehow reapply the cloth?


 
 Damn, thats sucks! maybe send Grado a message, see if they could offer any assistance/suggestions. I'm guessing you don't want to send them to Grado if you're not in the U.S.
  
 Or maybe make a thread to see if anybody else has had this issue.


----------



## markm1

wormsdriver said:


> Damn, thats sucks! maybe send Grado a message, see if they could offer any assistance/suggestions. I'm guessing you don't want to send them to Grado if you're not in the U.S.
> 
> Or maybe make a thread to see if anybody else has had this issue.


 

 They were a big thing a couple of years ago. Using pseudonyms, mask, "satanic" lyrics and an old rock and roll feel....they never really excited me


----------



## wormsdriver

PS1000 in the HOUSE!!!


----------



## joseph69

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




 [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/d/d5/100x100px-LS-d57dc59e_900x900px-LL-ebb9469c_MY-LOGOalmostdone.jpeg[/img]
 
wormsdriver




 
offline
 
1,779 Posts. Joined 8/2011
Location: McAllen, Tx.
 


   PS1000 in the HOUSE!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  

  



     


 Congratulations, enjoy!!!


----------



## wormsdriver

soooo  ........did* anybody here* catch any interesting Grado deals today?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  $1300 HP1, $900 PS1000? oh and BuySonic is having a killer "e" series sale...  (that site is legit by the way)


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> PS1000 in the HOUSE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


wormsdriver said:


> soooo  ........did* anybody here* catch any interesting Grado deals today?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 purtty !!
  
 oteil had second thoughts, he's keeping "our" ps1k's
 now those $900 ps's with the moon audio cable........hmmmmmmm


----------



## jaywillin




----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> purtty !!
> 
> oteil had second thoughts, he's keeping "our" ps1k's
> now those $900 ps's with the moon audio cable........hmmmmmmm


 
 I was also gonna pm you about another Demo pair from a dealer in Canada. Authorized Grado dealer, so you do get man. warranty, for $1150
  


joseph69 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks!


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> purtty !!
> 
> oteil had second thoughts, he's keeping "our" ps1k's
> now those $900 ps's with the moon audio cable........hmmmmmmm


 
 Can't go wrong with that price!


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> Can't go wrong with that price!


 
 that's what I'm saying! It's like money in the Bank!


----------



## wormsdriver

Maaan, I HAVE FOUND MY LITTLE PIECE OF AUDIO HEAVEN!!!
  
 PS1000, Rs1 and MAD Ear+ ARE HERE TO STAY! ...well, unless I REALLY need the money and I'm all out of Kidneys to sell!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 (Ha! btw, sorry for all the CAPS!)


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> Maaan, I HAVE FOUND MY LITTLE PIECE OF AUDIO HEAVEN!!!
> 
> PS1000, Rs1 and MAD Ear+ ARE HERE TO STAY! ...well, unless I REALLY need the money and I'm all out of Kidneys to sell!
> 
> ...


 
  
 shout it from the mountain tops !


----------



## Justin_Time

wormsdriver said:


> Maaan, I HAVE FOUND MY LITTLE PIECE OF AUDIO HEAVEN!!!
> 
> PS1000, Rs1 and MAD Ear+ ARE HERE TO STAY! ...well, unless I REALLY need the money and I'm all out of Kidneys to sell!
> 
> ...


 
 Congrats!
  
 One sweet Sylvania 12AX7 tube is well worth a tiny piece of your liver.  You'll be in Audio Nirvana.


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> shout it from the mountain tops !


 
  

  


justin_time said:


> Congrats!
> 
> One sweet Sylvania 12AX7 tube is well worth a tiny piece of your liver.  You'll be in Audio Nirvana.


 
 I'm all ears brother, do tell!


----------



## Justin_Time

wormsdriver said:


> I'm all ears brother, do tell!


 
  
 I happened to do a lot of tube rolling the last two weekends, for two little amps, one of them being the MAD Ear+ HD.
  
 The single input tube has the largest impact on the sound.  It is a 12AX7 so it is typically quite affordable.  The stock tube is nice but still a little sibilant with slightly edgy transients.
  
 The Grados have a lot of details and a big sound-stage already so you do not need the NOS Telefunken or Mullard (ECC83/12AX7), which can be quite expensive.  
  
 I got excellent results with the NOS Sylvania  12AX7WA or  JSH  (very smooth mid-range; sweet but still detailed treble).
 The NOS JAN Philips was also outstanding (liquid midrange, sweet treble).
  
 With the slow decay of the PS1000, the Sylvania midrange was magical.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> soooo  ........did* anybody here* catch any interesting Grado deals today?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Got one of the -80es as a gift for someone.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> PS1000 in the HOUSE!!!


 

*YAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!*
(You have had them all of 96 min... where is your detailed comparison of the PS1000 vs. the GS1000 covering bass, mids, treble, comfort, PRAT, graininess, transparency, speed, ease of use, and appearance with a few amps, several sources, and many songs?  With comparative plots of frequency response, impedance vs. frequency, square wave response, isolation vs. frequency, etc., etc... time's a wastin'!)


----------



## wormsdriver

justin_time said:


> I happened to do a lot of tube rolling the last two weekends, for two little amps, one of them being the MAD Ear+ HD.
> 
> The single input tube has the largest impact on the sound.  It is a 12AX7 so it is typically quite affordable.  The stock tube is nice but still a little sibilant with slightly edgy transients.
> 
> ...


 
 I'll be looking forward to getting some new tubes and start rolling, greatly appreciated for the info!
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> Got one of the -80es as a gift for someone.


 
 Great! ...and tell them worms said sorry about their wallet!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> *YAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!*
> (You have had them all of 96 min... where is your detailed comparison of the PS1000 vs. the GS1000 covering bass, mids, treble, comfort, PRAT, graininess, transparency, speed, ease of use, and appearance with a few amps, several sources, and many songs?  With comparative plots of frequency response, impedance vs. frequency, square wave response, isolation vs. frequency, etc., etc... time's a wastin'!)


 
 Detail review won't be up till tomorrow, silly!


----------



## wormsdriver

head's up Grado fans, looks lie an ebay seller is selling the V-Audio cases for Grados. I always get ask about mine (I have two). Highly recommended for your Grados. The bad news is these used to be $25 on ebay, now they are almost $40!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Storage-Carrying-Case-for-Grado-SR60-SR80-SR125-SR225-SR325-RS1-RS2-Headphones-/201185048371?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item2ed7903733


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> Maaan, I HAVE FOUND MY LITTLE PIECE OF AUDIO HEAVEN!!!
> 
> PS1000, Rs1 and MAD Ear+ ARE HERE TO STAY! ...well, unless I REALLY need the money and I'm all out of Kidneys to sell!
> 
> ...


 
 Congrats worms..
  
 That trio is for sure a piece of audio heaven


----------



## XLR8

You guys are funny.
Congrats worms


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> head's up Grado fans, looks lie an ebay seller is selling the V-Audio cases for Grados. I always get ask about mine (I have two). Highly recommended for your Grados. The bad news is these used to be $25 on ebay, now they are almost $40!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 this is my f/s ad i'd posted, check out this case !
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/735822/grado-gs1000e-mint-near-new-and-travel-case-price-reduced


----------



## diamondears

ruthieandjohn said:


> Got one of the -80es as a gift for someone.




What's your impressions on it?

My SR80e beats my RS1i on treble detail extraction (quality recordings). I'm dumbfounded.

Anybody else here heard the "e"?


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> Congrats worms..
> 
> That trio is for sure a piece of audio heaven




Thank you sir! That gs1ki aint no chop liver either! 




xlr8 said:


> You guys are funny.
> Congrats worms



Thanks!




jaywillin said:


> this is my f/s ad i'd posted, check out this case !
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/735822/grado-gs1000e-mint-near-new-and-travel-case-price-reduced




That's the one I need! Dont wanna be taking the g.cush on and off like I do with the other case.


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> Thank you sir! That gs1ki aint no chop liver either!
> Thanks!
> That's the one I need! Dont wanna be taking the g.cush on and off like I do with the other case.


 
 it is nice !
 i got it with my second pair of gs1000's, i decided to keep it !


----------



## ruthieandjohn

diamondears said:


> What's your impressions on it?
> 
> My SR80e beats my RS1i on treble detail extraction (quality recordings). I'm dumbfounded.
> 
> Anybody else here heard the "e"?


 

 I don't have my 60e yet, and even though it is for someone else, I WILL steal a listen!
  
 There are a lot of -e (including 60e) reviews on the thread about the loaner program sponsored by Todd The Vinyl Junkie.  Here is one on the 60e.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/724510/grado-labs-new-e-series-headphones-and-loaner-program/165#post_10868416


----------



## wormsdriver

Ladies and Gents... RUSH!

 Man, I remember the first time I heard this song with my brother! we must of played it a million times! F##&^% EPIC!!!

 Here's a new up and coming band you might like


----------



## whirlwind

worms...i 100% agree with led zeps achilles last stand....one of my favs and I am a big....big   led zep fan
  
 Looking for some well done remasters , now.
  
 I am big into remasters...if they are done right.
  
 Like the Pink Floyd discovery set.....my oh my.....great stuff


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> worms...i 100% agree with led zeps achilles last stand....one of my favs and I am a big....big   led zep fan
> 
> Looking for some well done remasters , now.
> 
> ...


 
 We'd play that jam every morning on our way to high school for awhile when we first heard it. You're damn right we got the LED out!!


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > worms...i 100% agree with led zeps achilles last stand....one of my favs and I am a big....big   led zep fan
> ...


 
 Wow....you are old...like me....that album,  was released in 1976....the year I graduated  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 PS:   Jay...you are no spring chicken, either!....lol


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> Wow....you are old...like me....that album,  was released in 1976....the year I graduated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ba hahaha. This was around 1992 for me!  Ha! I'm not that old yet, but I sure as hell can be grumpy!


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Wow....you are old...like me....that album,  was released in 1976....the year I graduated
> ...


 
 OH...well then nevermind....you are a spring chicken!


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Wow....you are old...like me....that album,  was released in 1976....the year I graduated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 yes i am, i graduated in '82 !


----------



## whirlwind

justin_time said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > I'm all ears brother, do tell!
> ...


 
 By reading the manual the single input tube is the only tube that has an impact on the sound, and from my experience I find this to be true.


----------



## whirlwind

My son is 23 years old, he loves power trios and here is one of his favorites.....I think he was raised just right


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> My son is 23 years old, he loves power trios and here is one of his favorites.....I think he was raised just right
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 not too shappy for a little old band from tejas !
 shabby either


----------



## YtseJamer

Can't wait for the new Pink Floyd!


----------



## whirlwind

ytsejamer said:


> Can't wait for the new Pink Floyd!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




 I hear you.


----------



## YtseJamer

The new Amplifer is really good!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

wormsdriver said:


> PS1000 in the HOUSE!!!




Niiiiice!


----------



## joseph69

I just don't understand this…most of us take the buttons off of our Grados…why would anyone want to block the air flow with these??? Grados are open back design headphones???
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-1-8-Ebony-Acoustic-Dampeners-Grado-Headphone-SR60-SR80-SR125-SR225-SR325-/381008670951?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item58b5e2f0e7


----------



## whirlwind




----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Yes! 100 points to you sir!


----------



## whirlwind

Talk about some brilliant guitar work.


----------



## Unappreciated

Should I get the SR80e or save up for SR225e? 
This would be my first headphones.


----------



## whirlwind

unappreciated said:


> Should I get the SR80e or save up for SR225e?
> This would be my first headphones.


 
 If you are not sure if you would like the Grado sound or not, then I would go for the 80's....that way you will only have $100 invested.


----------



## wormsdriver

loving[max]sound said:


> Niiiiice!


 
 Thanks!
  


joseph69 said:


> I just don't understand this…most of us take the buttons off of our Grados…why would anyone want to block the air flow with these??? Grados are open back design headphones???
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-1-8-Ebony-Acoustic-Dampeners-Grado-Headphone-SR60-SR80-SR125-SR225-SR325-/381008670951?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item58b5e2f0e7


 
 I thought the same thing when I first saw them, but then again, I do know it would affect the sound a bit. I guess it'd be up to the individual if they like it better  or not, same with ear cushions. 
  


whirlwind said:


>










whirlwind said:


> If you are not sure if you would like the Grado sound or not, then I would go for the 80's....that way you will only have $100 invested.


 
 Good advice my friend, i'm with you on this.


unappreciated said:


> Should I get the SR80e or save up for SR225e?
> This would be my first headphones.


 
 I'd say go for the sr80's and start enjoying some music!


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> If you are not sure if you would like the Grado sound or not, then I would go for the 80's....that way you will only have $100 invested.


 
 Yes, without a doubt!


----------



## joseph69

unappreciated said:


> Should I get the SR80e or save up for SR225e?
> This would be my first headphones.


 
 Amazing headphone IMO.
 It may be the only Grado one you feel you need after hearing them.
 Good luck.


----------



## XLR8

SR80 FTW!


----------



## JoeDoe

Surely you guys have noticed this, but there are two pink-driver Grados in the FS thread right now...
  
 Just sayin...
  
 I need someone to be weaker than me...


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Surely you guys have noticed this, but there are two pink-driver Grados in the FS thread right now...
> 
> Just sayin...
> 
> I need someone to be weaker than me...


 
 look away, joe, look away !


----------



## whirlwind

I just saw the 60's......$60  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Go get them boys!
  
 I do not know how i even ended up in there....I wanted to be searchin" for amps


----------



## fleasbaby

joedoe said:


> Surely you guys have noticed this, but there are two pink-driver Grados in the FS thread right now...
> 
> Just sayin...
> 
> I need someone to be weaker than me...


 
  
 I hate you Joe.
  
 Just shot the guy a PM for the 60s....


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> I just saw the 60's......$60
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 you need an amp WW


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw the 60's......$60
> ...


 
 Well, I know it is wishful thinking...but I always look in the thread in case there happens to be a Glenn OTL in there for sale, with the upgrades that i want....that way I would not have to wait until after christmas, for glenn to build one....I know...I know....it is a long shot....but i can dream, can't I


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joedoe said:


> Surely you guys have noticed this, but there are two pink-driver Grados in the FS thread right now...
> 
> Just sayin...
> 
> I need someone to be weaker than me...


----------



## JoeDoe

ruthieandjohn said:


>


 
 How thoughtful!!!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

ruthieandjohn said:


>


 
  
 Lol! +1


----------



## JoeDoe

So I've had a morning. 
  
 Comparing a lossless version of Marcus Miller's self-titled album to an mp3 320 with the GS1000i and Pan Am, and the tiniest, almost indescribable differences are heard...
  
 I've ABXed lossless/hi res with 320 at least a dozen times since the Summer and I've never been able to hear a difference. Until now. 
  
 Crap.
  
 Double crap. 
  
 Now I know I'm missing out so then I start A/Bing some of my Miles Davis records. Same result. And again with John Mayer Trio. And again with Norah Jones.
  
 Long, painful story short - I just finished using a backup of my HD to replace more than 75% of my library (14-15k songs) with their lossless versions. Oh OCD, how I loathe thee!


----------



## markm1

whirlwind said:


> Wow....you are old...like me....that album,  was released in 1976....the year I graduated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for making me feel not so old on Headfi-a youth oriented culture, at least as evidenced of my 10-20 + years on many of the people I see at my local meets.
  
 Graduated in -84. Also a rather good Van Halen album. Just sayin'


----------



## YtseJamer

New Pineapple Thief


----------



## Krutsch

markm1 said:


> Thanks for making me feel not so old on Headfi-a youth oriented culture, at least as evidenced of my 10-20 + years on many of the people I see at my local meets.
> 
> Graduated in -84. *Also a rather good Van Halen album*. Just sayin'


 
  
 I saw Van Halen perform when touring after their first album.  If you read the liner notes from Van Halen II, they apologize to the Sheraton Madison, WI for trashing an entire floor of the hotel; I was at that show.
  
 Plenty of Silverbacks on Head-Fi, worry you not


----------



## joseph69

krutsch said:


> I saw Van Halen perform when touring after their first album.  If you read the liner notes from Van Halen II, they apologize to the Sheraton Madison, WI for trashing an entire floor of the hotel; I was at that show.
> 
> Plenty of Silverbacks on Head-Fi, worry you not


 
 I've also seen VH a number of times with Dave/Sammy…they were one of my favorite bands in the early 80's.
 The last time I saw them was when they reunited with Dave at Madison Square Garden,
 not too good…at all, plus all of there Cd's are recorded terrible, so I haven't listened to them in many, many, many years.


----------



## diamondears

unappreciated said:


> Should I get the SR80e or save up for SR225e?
> This would be my first headphones.


If you decide to get the SR80e, let me (via PM) or us know your impressions. Coz I want to know of my SR80e is a "freak" or not...


----------



## borrego

In the pass I have read the SR225 is the best value in the Grado line-up. Many say one can get 85% the performance of a RS1 at 30% of the price.
  
 Yesterday I managed to push the envelope a little bit further by winning the bid of a slightly used SR325e at the price of a new SR225e. I shall receive it in 2 weeks time.
  
 It will be my first pairs of Grado and I can't wait to know how the 325e will compare to my other headphones, especially to the Yamaha HPH-200.


----------



## diamondears

borrego said:


> In the pass I have read the SR225 is the best value in the Grado line-up. Many say one can get 85% the performance of a RS1 at 30% of the price.
> 
> Yesterday I managed to push the envelope a little bit further by winning the bid of a slightly used SR325e at the price of a new SR225e. I shall receive it in 2 weeks time.
> 
> It will be my first pairs of Grado and I can't wait to know how the 325e will compare to my other headphones, especially to the Yamaha HPH-200.


Let us know what you hear once you get them, please. PM me if you wish to avoid violent reactions from others...


----------



## fleasbaby

joedoe said:


> Surely you guys have noticed this, but there are two pink-driver Grados in the FS thread right now...
> 
> Just sayin...
> 
> I need someone to be weaker than me...


 
  
 ...the SR60 pinks should be headed my way this week. Actually curious to hear them next to my SR80 pinks...thanks for pointing them out to me Joe


----------



## wormsdriver

borrego said:


> In the pass I have read the SR225 is the best value in the Grado line-up. Many say one can get 85% the performance of a RS1 at 30% of the price.
> 
> Yesterday I managed to push the envelope a little bit further by winning the bid of a slightly used SR325e at the price of a new SR225e. I shall receive it in 2 weeks time.
> 
> It will be my first pairs of Grado and I can't wait to know how the 325e will compare to my other headphones, especially to the Yamaha HPH-200.


 
 Nice score! Hope you like the Grado sound, it's quite addicting to some of us. Let us now if you have any issues with them and I'm sure we can help.
  
 Alot of issues people have with Grado cans can be address with minor mods. Most common, I would say is fit issues. A simple out stretching of the headband would release the clamping force if you find them to tight. Also, the sound can be tweak quite extensively just by changing to different earpads, placement on the ear, etc....


----------



## wormsdriver

joedoe said:


> Surely you guys have noticed this, but there are two pink-driver Grados in the FS thread right now...
> 
> Just sayin...
> 
> I need someone to be weaker than me...


 
  
  


whirlwind said:


> I just saw the 60's......$60
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I came close to getting the Black Sr325 with pinks. I've dealt with that seller before, bought a pair of Rs2 a while back. Great guy!
  
 I'm glad I didn't get them though, I think the PS1000 want all the attention!


----------



## borrego

Yep! The first mod I will do to the 325e will likely be the earpads. I have found some red color replacement pads which are said to be slightly larger and softer than the stock pads, which leads to better comfort/sealing/bass response.




I have come to a conclusion that instead of spending money persuing the ultimate do it all flagship headphones, it is cheaper and more fun to own multiple mid tier "specialist" headphones.


----------



## wormsdriver

borrego said:


> Yep! The first mod I will do to the 325e will likely be the earpads. I have found some red color replacement pads which are said to be slightly larger and softer than the stock pads, which leads to better comfort/sealing/bass response.
> 
> *I have come to a conclusion that instead of spending money persuing the ultimate do it all flagship headphones, it is cheaper and more fun to own multiple mid tier "specialist" headphones.*


 
 I think a lot of us go through that. I've had many mid tiers at the same time, and it was great fun. Then the damned Grado bug bit me and it's never been the same since then. All of my mid tier cans, then ended up being grado cans!


----------



## jaywillin

somewhat brief, but interesting
  
 http://www.audiophilia.com/wp/?p=14896


----------



## whirlwind

That was a nice read, Jay.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> That was a nice read, Jay.


 
  
 did you notice the amp john chen recommended for the gse ??


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > That was a nice read, Jay.
> ...


 
 Yes, I sure did.


----------



## jaywillin

the t1 lands today


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> the t1 lands today


 
 Congrats Jay!


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> Congrats Jay!


 
 not sure what will ultimately happen with it,, oh the suspense


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> not sure what will ultimately happen with it,, oh the suspense


 
 OH the Humanity!


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> OH the Humanity!


 
 the quality of my problems ain't so bad !


----------



## wormsdriver

Ha! you and me both!


----------



## wormsdriver

After the Ps1k, I'm left with all these other gears abandoned and unwanted.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jk
  
  
Btw, if you click on my signature were it says *HERE *in bold letters... (shameless plug!)


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> After the Ps1k, I'm left with all these other gears abandoned and unwanted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 oh i've seen that hd700, we might talk IF i keep the t1, which would mean letting the lcd x go !!        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 see my dilemma ??


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> oh i've seen that hd700, we might talk IF i keep the t1, which would mean letting the lcd x go !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ahhh, "I seee!" said the blind man...
  
  
 Just think of all that money you could save! ...besides! that LCD X is old news already!


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> ahhh, "I seee!" said the blind man...
> 
> 
> Just think of all that money you could save! ...besides! that LCD X is old news already!


 
 old is not always a bad thing........


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> old is not always a bad thing........


That is unless your really really old and in less than tip-top shape. Just sayin'


----------



## fleasbaby

borrego said:


> Yep! The first mod I will do to the 325e will likely be the earpads. I have found some red color replacement pads which are said to be slightly larger and softer than the stock pads, which leads to better comfort/sealing/bass response.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 What pads are those btw? And where did you find 'em?


----------



## borrego

fleasbaby said:


> What pads are those btw? And where did you find 'em?


 

  I found those here: http://tw.taobao.com/item/36270117595.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a1z0d.6639537.1997196601.4.6lnik8%2Ca1z0d.6639537.1997196601.4.6lnik8
  
 I haven't actually bought those yet.


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> After the Ps1k, I'm left with all these other gears abandoned and unwanted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ha.....yeah, I imagine quite a bit of gear is now getting ignored


----------



## Justin_Time

whirlwind said:


> Yes, I sure did.



 


Pray tell!


----------



## whirlwind

justin_time said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I sure did.
> ...


 
 Lyr 2


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I have to say, with 33 pairs of headphones, ranging clear up to the Sennheiser HD 800 with matching Sennheiser HDVD 800 amp, I get the most pure headphone FUN by running barefoot through my garden of (8 so far) Grados (two more in my sights plus 1 more if lucky!):
  

SR60 - one of my two favorite Grados; astonishes me continuously on its quality for the money - would be fair priced at twice the price;
SR80 - a step up from the SR60s... fun because I listen to the 60s, thinking "how could ANYTHING be better." then find these are!
SR125 - called by many as the "most underrated Grados." These sound still better than the 80s, with their low-profile drivers.
SR225 - stated by Grado-expert member Claritas as "one of the two most prototypical of the Grado house sound," with J$ headband.
SR325 - if the 225 is the prototype, 325 is the caricature, over emphasizing the transparency, speed, and treble - the most FUN of all.
PS500 - my first Grado, foolishly traded away, then immediately regained... bassiest; the Grado trying to masquerade as "normal;"
RS1i - bought new, dearly loved - Grado edge with class!  Rare opportunity to choose this from several new RS1is at the dealer (the other of the two Grados prototypical of the house sound; my other favorite with the SR60).
RS1 - WITH BUTTONS!!!!!  Sure, maybe a gimmick, may be old, but has greater bass response than the RS1i, perhaps from buttons.
  
 I usually start at the SR60 end of the spectrum and rotate my way up to the RS1 over the period of a week, with about an hour or two of listening at each step.  Sometimes, I hear something that makes me want to go straight to a particular Grado, though.
  
 Oh, and the future ones?
  

GS1000e - wormsdriver and jaywillin drive me CRAZY as they publically compare notes about their recently-acquired copies of this headphone
PS1000 (e or i or whatever is most recent) - again, wormsdriver has it WITH the GS1000e (he doesn't flaunt it, but I still burn with envy!) and he has not yet compared it to the GS1000e, though he promises to do so.
Bushmills - Grado's one closed headphone... capped with oak disks from the bung hole of barrels holding Bushmills Irish whiskey (and smelling of same, at least in my fantasies!)
  

*                  My Wall of (8) Grados*


----------



## stacker45

The Bushmills are not closed.


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> I have to say, with 33 pairs of headphones, ranging clear up to the Sennheiser HD 800 with matching Sennheiser HDVD 800 amp, I get the most pure headphone FUN by running barefoot through my garden of (8 so far) Grados (two more in my sights plus 1 more if lucky!):
> 
> 
> SR60 - one of my two favorite Grados; astonishes me continuously on its quality for the money - would be fair priced at twice the price;
> ...


 
 its possible they may be available at some point


----------



## YtseJamer

OMG new Steven Wilson in February!


----------



## swspiers

ytsejamer said:


> OMG new Steven Wilson in February!




The man NEVER sleeps!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> The Bushmills are not closed.


 

 You are RIGHT!  They have a solid back (maybe just to put a Grado logo?) but a "vented" design.  Even better... I much prefer open headphones.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> You are RIGHT!  They have a solid back (maybe just to put a Grado logo?) but a "vented" design.  Even better... I much prefer open headphones.


 
 I also thought the Bushmills were closed back when I owned them, but a fellow Head-Fier had told me that they were in fact vented around the diameter of the cups.


----------



## jimr101

Lots of folk talk about the Grado headbands being to tight. Mine are too loose, the outfit that made the nice custom headbands is out of the business. Any ideas on nice custom headbands for Grados.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> its possible they may be available at some point


 

 Oooohhhh.... please let me know if they do become available.  EVERY time I go to my local audio store, their GD1000e's call to me from the shelf, even though I am only going to buy new Grado pads.


----------



## Gr33nL34f

ive had zero issues with the grado headband it feels normal to me not tight or to loose. maybe it's because i buzz all my hair off not sure. google turbulentlabs they make really nice grado headbands.


----------



## diamondears

Please, can someone borrow/loan a RS1e and give us impressions? No loaner program in my area. I'm particularly interested if there's SUBSTANTIALLY more detail extraction (upper frequencies) on the RS1e as opposed to RS1i (as what I found with SR80e vs SR80i). Out of love of this game, I'm willing to trade my SR80i for the above requested "voluntary" review..


----------



## joseph69

diamondears said:


> Please, can someone borrow/loan a RS1e and give us impressions? No loaner program in my area. I'm particularly interested if there's SUBSTANTIALLY more detail extraction (upper frequencies) on the RS1e as opposed to RS1i (as what I found with SR80e vs SR80i). Out of love of this game, I'm willing to trade my SR80i for the above requested "voluntary" review..


 
 I'm just saying this without hearing the RS1e…I don't believe the difference would be SUBSTANTIAL…maybe more refined would be a better description.


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> I have to say, with 33 pairs of headphones, ranging clear up to the Sennheiser HD 800 with matching Sennheiser HDVD 800 amp, I get the most pure headphone FUN by running barefoot through my garden of (8 so far) Grados (two more in my sights plus 1 more if lucky!):
> ***snip
> 
> Oh, and the future ones?
> ...


 
 Ha! Maybe cause I don't own the GS1k"e"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


diamondears said:


> Please, can someone borrow/loan a RS1e and give us impressions? No loaner program in my area. I'm particularly interested if there's SUBSTANTIALLY more detail extraction (upper frequencies) on the RS1e as opposed to RS1i (as what I found with SR80e vs SR80i). Out of love of this game, I'm willing to trade my SR80i for the above requested "voluntary" review..


 


joseph69 said:


> *I'm just saying this without hearing the RS1e…I don't believe the difference would be SUBSTANTIAL…maybe more refined would be a better description.*


 
 Well put!  
  
  
 Even the jump from the first gen grados to the "i" version, were "improved", but that didn't mean everybody prefered the "i" version.
  
 I have not heard any of the "e" version Grados, but when I read about them, I get the feeling they've maybe captured the best of both the previous series, ie the older Grados are said to sound smoother, while the "i" series were more detailed.
  
 This is speculation, of course, cause like I said, I have NOT heard any of the E series, and in all honesty, I don't plan to any time soon.


----------



## jimr101

Nice leather headbands, thanks. But I'm thinking one of my grandaughters likes them very loose and may have really opened them up. I'm looking for the whole metal mechanism.


----------



## Compassionator

wormsdriver said:


> Ha! Maybe cause I don't own the GS1k"e"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ya know, I think it depends on when in time one had jumped on the Grado bandwagon.  For me I started in the early nineties (actually sold Grado hps and cartridges).  Still have my 20+ year old pair and listen to them and I say that is the "Grado" sound, that being an aliveness, directness and immediacy to the music.  And compared to today's headphones they are bright and some sissies would say: "it hurt my ear."  They just don't get it.  Then I listen to the "i" series and hear a dilution of the Grado sound, but technical improvement in bass and smoothness.   And now I just purchased the 325e and hear further improvement in terms of a more refined treble and more defined bass.  But, alas less "Grado" sound.  I find the RS1e a downgrade to the RS1i even though the latter is technically more refined.  I wrote in another thread Grado has become a better headphone for the majority but not for the fans of the originals.  The headphone market has grown exponentially, and there are a lot of good and perhaps better hps than the e series Grados, but none that have the early Grado or even some of the i series Grado sound.


----------



## whirlwind

compassionator said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Ha! Maybe cause I don't own the GS1k"e"
> ...


 
 Just goes to show you....newer is not always better, and I hear this alot about Grado's.


----------



## wormsdriver

compassionator said:


> Ya know, I think it depends on when in time one had jumped on the Grado bandwagon.  For me I started in the early nineties (actually sold Grado hps and cartridges).  Still have my 20+ year old pair and listen to them and I say that is the "Grado" sound, that being an aliveness, directness and immediacy to the music.  And compared to today's headphones they are bright and some sissies would say: "it hurt my ear."  They just don't get it.  Then I listen to the "i" series and hear a dilution of the Grado sound, *but technical improvement* in bass and smoothness.   And now I just purchased the 325e and hear further improvement in terms of a more refined treble and more defined bass.  But, alas less "Grado" sound.  I find the RS1e a downgrade to the RS1i even though the latter is technically more refined.  I wrote in another thread Grado has become a better headphone for the majority but not for the fans of the originals.  The headphone market has grown exponentially, and there are a lot of good and perhaps better hps than the e series Grados, but none that have the early Grado or even some of the i series Grado sound.


 
 Awhile back I had two Rs1 at the same time. One was an older Rs1 with buttons(no serial number) and the other was an early version Rs1i.
 Comparing the two side by side, the Rs1i did seem to be "technically better" , but I still prefered the older version. I think the reason i ended up with two at the same time, was because I had the older version first and intended to "upgrade it" with the newer "i' version.
 Man, I'm glad I waited to listen to both of them side by side with my own ears before axing the older version, because, well, it was the old version! To hell with the peer pressure I say!


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> Ha! Maybe cause I don't own the GS1k"e"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I myself have no desire/intention to hear the (e) series as of now either. I'm perfectly happy with the (i) series…but if the opportunity was in front of me, of course I would give a listen.
  


whirlwind said:


> Just goes to show you....newer is not always better, and I hear this alot about Grado's.


 
 +1


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> Awhile back I had two Rs1 at the same time. One was an older Rs1 with buttons(no serial number) and the other was an early version Rs1i.
> Comparing the two side by side, the Rs1i did seem to be "technically better" , but I still prefered the older version. I think the reason i ended up with two at the same time, was because I had the older version first and intended to "upgrade it" with the newer "i' version.
> Man, I'm glad I waited to listen to both of them side by side with my own ears before axing the older version, because, well, it was the old version! To hell with the peer pressure I say!


 

 RS1i "technically better" and older RS1 with buttons "preferable."  Well put!  I have both also right now, and while the RS1i is brighter (by intent... I bought the brightest of the multiple new pairs that the audio shop had) and you can hear it being faster, slightly better sound stage, etc., I find that the old RS1 (with buttons and a serial number, making it the "classic" RS1), has better bass, almost as much treble, and a smoother sound.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> Ha! Maybe cause I don't own the GS1k"e"


 
 Whoops... thought it was GS1000e.  Is it GS1000i?
  
 In any event, how does it compare to the PS1000?  They have the same frequency response curves... do they sound the same?


----------



## blownaway

I've been using both the PS1000e & GS1000e for a few weeks now.  I've been auditioning them with my portable set up.  They are both excellent headphones but for my portable uses I prefer the GS1000e over the PS1000e.  If I were looking at things from a desktop system perspective then I would want to hear the PS1000e with a better amp than what I'm currently using before passing judgment.  I think deep down that with the right amp/dac combo the PS1000e would handily eclipse the GS1000e in all area except for comfort. 
  
 Here are some of my notes over the week of ownership.  I"m going to ship back my PS1000e soon.
  
*Compared to the PS1000e….*
 
*GS1000e sound & feels…*
 
More polite
 
Dryer sounding bass, more “pluck” less boom, PS has a little more extension vs GS 
 
Has airier sound
 
Greater micro detail
 
Instruments are in better focus, isolated within the sound stage-you can hear & pin point the individual instruments a little easier
 
The sound stage sounds more realistic to me (wide & deep & directly in front of you vs the PS where your inside the music)
 
Easier to listen to over a long period of time
 
Smoother highs, yet extended
 
Faster sounder (with most music/rock)
 
Very sweet sounding
 
More comfortable for walking, you can bend your head up & down, and side to side easily
 
Ear touches driver but due to lightweight it’s hardly noticeable
 
“fun” sounding yet accurate, the right balance
 
Slightly more dynamic depending on the music
 
Electric guitar had more edge, distortion
 
Vocals have a bit more "breath" & realism


----------



## bpcans

blownaway said:


> I've been using both the PS1000e & Gs1000e for a few weeks now.  I've been auditioning them with my portable set up.  They are both excellent headphones but for my portable uses I prefer the GS1000e over the PS1000e.  If I were looking at things from a desktop system perspective then I would want to hear the PS1000e with a better amp than what I'm currently using before passing judgment.  I think deep down that with the right amp/dac combo the PS1000e would handily eclipse the GS1000e in all area except for comfort.
> 
> Here are some of my notes over the week of ownership.  I"m going to ship back my PS1000e soon.
> 
> ...


Nice comparison blownaway. I hope you get to try the PS1Ke's with a better amp/dac before you ship them back.


----------



## blownaway

bpcans said:


> Nice comparison blownaway. I hope you get to try the PS1Ke's with a better amp/dac before you ship them back.


 
  
 That ain't happening. I own the excellent RWAK120-S & Vortzuge Pure II amp amp/dac combo. I've heard it out performs many desktop setups, although I haven't made any direct comparisons yet. I think the only way I could get a significant sound improvement over what I have would be to spend another 3-5k which is out of the question (famous last words


----------



## blownaway

*Compared to the GS1000e the….*
  
*PS1000e sounds & feels….*
  
 Cleaner, in the highest frequencies (Eddie Van Halen for example)
  
 Drum tones sounds more realistic (tom toms)
  
 More balanced sound, more forward sounding mids (ripeness), not over or under done in any frequency
  
 Soundstage feels like you are inside the music (vs facing the music)
  
 Thicker “bigger” sound
  
 Slower, relaxed
  
 Equal or just slightly less dynamic
  
 More forward sounding all frequencies
  
 More transparent
  
 More controlled bass
  
 Not super comfortable, ears touch the drivers with more pressure due to weight
  
 Walking with these requires that you always look ahead and not move your head around much.  If you look down your headband will move and you need to re-adjust.
  
 Walks can be fatiguing over time with the extra 1 lb on you head (no kidding


----------



## Textfeud

jimr101 said:


> Lots of folk talk about the Grado headbands being to tight. Mine are too loose, the outfit that made the nice custom headbands is out of the business. Any ideas on nice custom headbands for Grados.


 
 Turbulent Labs have great headbands. I own the Ontyx Manta and it's a great addition.


----------



## jimr101

In my not so professional opinion I agree with blownaway. The GS definetly have a personality of their own. It may be the wrong wording but what I LOVE about the PS is that they are what I would call neutral. By that I am trying to say they are like the best quality canvas you can get completely blank but ever ready to reveal the marvels of the pigments put on it. I have had the priveledge to hear the on some incredible equipment, but what does it for me more than anything is the quality of the processor chip in the DAC. At least to me that's where the quality shines best.


----------



## bbophead

Confusing to me.  There's a DAC in the PS-1000?


----------



## jaywillin

the boys playing in my hometown, macon,  their home away from home, with an assist from susan tedeschi on volcals, _kofi burbridge on keyboards, randall bramlett on sax _


----------



## jimr101

Like I said I express myself very poorly I am dyslexic. The PS1000 is the pure canvas and the DAC just one of the magnificent pigments on the perfect canvas. A pure analog quality recording on vinyl can be done justice also on the PS then add a McIntosh tube preamp and they will probably give you a Michael Angelo.


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> RS1i "technically better" and older RS1 with buttons "preferable."  Well put!  I have both also right now, and while the RS1i is brighter (by intent... I bought the brightest of the multiple new pairs that the audio shop had) and you can hear it being faster, slightly better sound stage, etc., I find that the old RS1 (with buttons and a serial number, making it the "classic" RS1), has better bass, almost as much treble, and a smoother sound.


 
 +1!
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> Whoops... thought it was GS1000e.  Is it GS1000i?
> 
> In any event, how does it compare to the PS1000?  They have the same frequency response curves... *do they sound the same?*


 
 OHHH Heeeell NO!
  
 I haven't done any direct comparisons, or haven't really had a hell of a lot of time to listen yet, but as soon as I put on the Ps1000 it was apparent, the PS1000 is in another league than the GS1Ki! not just because of the different signature, but because it is just better in every way. It is much cleaner sounding (blacker background), very controlled sound. I'd say it has a NATURAL sound (to me!). Instruments have a great natural tone, very full sounding and doesn't sound thin anywhere. The sound stage is very much improved and precise, perfect width and depth, more of a 3D soundscape vs the GS1Ki and vs anything else for that matter. The bass is very impactful (like the Gs1k btw), but it is not in any way offensive. I perceive it more like it is in real life (hope that makes sense).
  
 I paid just about twice as much for the PS1000 and it is worth EVERY SINGLE PENNY! I seriously have a newfound respect for Mr. John Grado, you Sir are a BAD MUTHA******!


----------



## wormsdriver

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You know, I'd sooner forget, but I remember those nights
 When life was just a bet on a race between the lights
 You had your head on my shoulder, you had your hand in my hair
 Now you act a little colder, like you don't seem to care
 But believe in me, baby, and I'll take you away
 From out of this darkness and into the day
 From these rivers of headlights, these rivers of rain
 From the anger that lives on the streets with these names
 'Cause I've run every red light on memory lane
 I've seen desperation explode into flames
 And I don't want to see it again
  
  
 From all of these signs saying, "sorry, but we're closed"
 All the way 
 Down the telegraph road


  
 
  
 
 I can dream up schemes when I'm sitting in my seat
 I don't see any flaws till I get to my feet...


----------



## bpcans

wormsdriver said:


> +1!
> 
> OHHH Heeeell NO!
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you about the PS1k's. They're definitely "the" flagship Grado hp's!


----------



## whirlwind

Thanks , worms......I could listen to Telegraph Road all day long


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Thanks , worms......I could listen to Telegraph Road all day long


 
 i just pressed play !


----------



## wormsdriver

Jay! how goes the T1?


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> Jay! how goes the T1?


 
  its goes very well ! its really nice, still getting used to it, but i can tell its  TOTL stuff


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> its goes very well ! its really nice, still getting used to it, but i can tell its  TOTL stuff


 
 good deal! I always wanted to hear it, more than anything else, now that I think about it...
  
 Good to have another confirm about it's TOTL status. Maybe next, ha, I thought I was done already!


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> good deal! I always wanted to hear it, more than anything else, now that I think about it...
> 
> Good to have another confirm about it's TOTL status. Maybe next, ha, I thought I was done already!


 

 from what i remember of the hd700, these may be a little more even handed, but it'd be interesting to compare the two
 the t1's are very detailed, and not bright or harsh


----------



## wormsdriver

I wonder if I got lucky with my pair of PS1000? I could've swore I read about it being hot on the treble, screaming banshees if I recall correctly.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Maybe I haven't come across the Ps1000's Kryptonite!?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I know several of you guys have had a few PS1000 and I now Joseph mentioning there was some differences between them from his experience. Any other of you guys had this happen?


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> from what i remember of the hd700, these may be a little more even handed, but it'd be interesting to compare the two
> the t1's are very detailed, and not bright or harsh


 
 I haven't had any problems with the HD700 much scrutinized/publicized evil peak. Very nice cans, they've been abandoned because of the Grado goodies I recently acquired, but I hope to give 'em a listen soon...


----------



## diamondears

joseph69 said:


> I'm just saying this without hearing the RS1e…I don't believe the difference would be SUBSTANTIAL…maybe more refined would be a better description.


I think (and hoping) the difference would be substantial, basing on 80e vs 80i. The diff is substantial on MY ears.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> +1!
> 
> OHHH Heeeell NO!
> 
> ...


Great! What amp are you using on the PS1000?


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> Great! What amp are you using on the PS1000?


 
 MAD Ear+ HD - mainly
 HeadRoom Desktop Amp with upgraded home module


----------



## joseph69

diamondears said:


> I think (and hoping) the difference would be substantial, basing on 80e vs 80i. The diff is substantial on MY ears.


 
 I hope there is a substantial difference for you as well.


----------



## Makiah S

So a few weeks or months back there was a demo of Wood Cups for the Grados, a lot of the testers noted subtle differances on each wood,
  
 any one know where that thread went? I've got a "Senn Grado" on my head atm with Cherry Cups, and it sounds great. 
  
 So I'm getting a Modded grado Built, but I've got a choice of either Walnut or Mahogany Cups 
  
 Visually the Walnut is gorgeous, has a brillant grain to it, and I'm leaning towards it.


----------



## Douger333

Is that thread called, "The Great Grado Experiment" ?


----------



## Makiah S

douger333 said:


> Is that thread called, "The Great Grado Experiment" ?


 
 I think I managed to find it, I ended up going with Black Walnut, I'll have pics for you guys soon enough


----------



## Textfeud

mshenay said:


> I think I managed to find it, I ended up going with Black Walnut, I'll have pics for you guys soon enough


 
 Still modding I see  How are the HE-400 cups you bought from me?


----------



## Makiah S

textfeud said:


> Still modding I see  How are the HE-400 cups you bought from me?


 


Spoiler: The Gawds Honest Truth 



Honestly, terrible. I didn't realize how soft Mango Wood Was, the metal arch that holds the HE 4s Driver house to the Head Band has like smashed the edge of the Cups *sigh* 
  
 which could be an issue from how you stored them, to how Lohb manufacturered [size=1em] them [/size]
  


 How ever that aside, it looks really pretty. My biggest concern is resale as I'll have to touch up the wood if I go to re sell, and still provide pictures of the damage. Lohb's offered a discount on some new Cups but I passed, 
  
 that said though, I'm getting a little Senn Grado built to use on the Go, it's lighter than my w1000x that's for SURE. An sounds like 95% as good, plus it's open back which I like when I'm on the go. Since I can still hear stuff around me. 
  
 But I'm only one more Wood Back away from having a nice collection of modded Wood Back cans :3, a D7k will finish out my collection nicely! 
  
 But yea, I'm turning into a real collector of modded treasures!


----------



## Textfeud

mshenay said:


> Spoiler: The Gawds Honest Truth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Aah, that's too bad. I just had them for a couple weeks and didn't touch them so doubt it would be storage issues. 
  
 It's nice to hear that you still turn your headphones to a one of a kind


----------



## Makiah S

textfeud said:


> Aah, that's too bad. I just had them for a couple weeks and didn't touch them so doubt it would be storage issues.
> 
> It's nice to hear that you still turn your headphones to a one of a kind


 
 Yea stuff happens, it could have been something with the shipping, I'd imagine the climate in Holland, and what's here in South East USA are pretty different, and that shift in climate can some times "soften" things or create weakness
  
 but yea, I prefer one of a kind headphones. Something that's mine rather exclusively 
  
 which might be why I like the headphones I do, and why I might like this little Senn Grado so much, Non of my headphones to date have sounded "quite" like it, although to be honest the Senn Grado I has sounds like a some what Flattened W1000x, '
  
 sound stage is wider and not as deep, the sound is also a touch more balanced. As my Modded W1000x, might as well be the Grado Closed Back Proto Type, and I love my W1000x [exclusively] out of my hm801.
  
 Oh I still own an HM 801 too, and my iBasso PB2 is running after market op Amps as well, so yea. One of a kind is what I'm in the market for 
  
 That said, I'd love to hear some really High end Grados [running balanced cables ofc]


----------



## stacker45

I couldn't have said it better myself wormsdriver, I think that the wood combine with the heavy alloy ear cups play a important role in making the PS1000 sound tight.
  
 I still think that the GS1000i have a much better price vs performance ratio, but I never regretted buying the PS1000, I even prefer my PS1000 to the new e serie, and my HP1000. I agree with worms, John Grado got it right with the PS1000.
  
 On a different note. These days, I am redicovering all of my music collection. It's a bit like looking at an object from the front for X amount of years, and then, changing position, to look at it from, say, a 45 degree angle, it's still the same object, but it looks a bit different, simply because you have a different perspective.
  
 let me explain. I have noticed that when I listen to music, I tend to concentrate mainly on the signer(s). For a few days now, I have tryed to concentrate on a musical instrument, instead. and If the instrument stops playing, I simply switch to another one. At first, I had the tendency to go back to focussing on the singer(s), but with time, I have gotten better at it. So, humour me , try it, what have you got to lose?, and let me know what you think.


----------



## Makiah S

:x man I'd love to hear something like the GS1000i or even the PS1000. I need to get to some meets!


----------



## Krutsch

stacker45 said:


> On a different note. These days, I am redicovering all of my music collection. It's a bit like looking at an object from the front for X amount of years, and then, changing position, to look at it from, say, a 45 degree angle, it's still the same object, but it looks a bit different, simply because you have a different perspective.


 
 Another way to experience that is to spend quality time with 'phones from a different vendor, with a different sound signature.  Was really eye opening for me.


----------



## Makiah S

krutsch said:


> Another way to experience that is to spend quality time with 'phones from a different vendor, with a different sound signature.  Was really eye opening for me.


 
 Very true
  
  
 Though, I have a question for you guys. would any one be willing to allow me a chance to demo a SR 325? Or even one of Grados Wood Backs, I'm been on head fi for almost two years now and I've never EVER heard a Grado, until this week. And what I have in my hands isn't even an "offical" Grado Headphone. I'm just thinking I need some real perspective on this little thing and I'd love to be able to try one of the real things! 
  
 On the positive side though, here's a pic of the Walnut Cups I'm getting for my Senn Grado <3 
  

  
 Big up to 7Keys as he's the artist who crafted these bad bois


----------



## wormsdriver

mshenay said:


> Very true
> 
> 
> Though, I have a question for you guys. would any one be willing to allow me a chance to demo a SR 325? Or even one of Grados Wood Backs, I'm been on head fi for almost two years now and I've never EVER heard a Grado, until this week. And what I have in my hands isn't even an "offical" Grado Headphone. I'm just thinking I need some real perspective on this little thing and I'd love to be able to try one of the real things!
> ...


dont let the price fool you. Either the sr60 or 80 are suitable candidates for a taste of the Grado sound.


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself wormsdriver, I think that the wood combine with the heavy alloy ear cups play a important role in making the PS1000 sound tight.
> 
> I still think that the GS1000i have a much better price vs performance ratio, but I never regretted buying the PS1000, I even prefer my PS1000 to the new e serie, and my HP1000. I agree with worms, John Grado got it right with the PS1000.
> 
> **snip**


 
 That reminds me! for peeps that haven't had the pleasure YET, to experience the PS1000, here's something else to know:
  
 Yes, they are friggin' heavy, BUT they manage to still be very comfortable! no joke, not trying to blow smoke or anything. I've had the LCD2 a couple years ago, and they were just plain ole' heavy.They felt heavy on the head, and was not something that I would look forward to, tbh.
  
 Also, the GS1000 definitely kicks ass, so I hope what I said didn't come across as it not being an excellent can. The GS and PS1k remind me of when I had the Rs2 and Rs1 at the same time. While the Rs1 was a more mature sound, more even all around while still doing all the good things that the Rs2 did, still keeping that Grado sound, the Rs2 still had a spot on the roster because of it's more lively presentation. The GS1k is like that to me vs the PS1k. Although like I said, without a doubt, the PS1k is DEFINITELY a step above.


----------



## JoeDoe

stacker45 said:


> On a different note. These days, I am redicovering all of my music collection. It's a bit like looking at an object from the front for X amount of years, and then, changing position, to look at it from, say, a 45 degree angle, it's still the same object, but it looks a bit different, simply because you have a different perspective.
> 
> let me explain. I have noticed that when I listen to music, I tend to concentrate mainly on the signer(s). For a few days now, I have tryed to concentrate on a musical instrument, instead. and If the instrument stops playing, I simply switch to another one. At first, I had the tendency to go back to focussing on the singer(s), but with time, I have gotten better at it. So, humour me , try it, what have you got to lose?, and let me know what you think.




Been having the same experience recently. Between the PS500, GS1000, and a portable rig but I cannot get enough of, I've been rediscovering layers and nuances in my music that I've never heard before. Not to mention, for the third time in my head fo history, I re-ripped the majority of my library to ALAC. Albums that I've been familiar with for years are coming through with more clarity and precision than ever. Pretty freaking awesome.


----------



## fleasbaby

joedoe said:


> Been having the same experience recently. Between the PS500, GS1000, and a portable rig but I cannot get enough of, I've been rediscovering layers and nuances in my music that I've never heard before. Not to mention, for the third time in my head fo history, I re-ripped the majority of my library to ALAC. Albums that I've been familiar with for years are coming through with more clarity and precision than ever. Pretty freaking awesome.


 
  
 Pray tell, kind sir, what is said portable rig?


----------



## JoeDoe

fleasbaby said:


> Pray tell, kind sir, what is said portable rig?



The X5 into Earsonics SM64. Closest thing a true analog sound I've ever assembled for portable use. It's like having the sound of an RS1 in my pocket.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

mshenay said:


> Very true
> 
> 
> Though, I have a question for you guys. would any one be willing to allow me a chance to demo a SR 325? Or even one of Grados Wood Backs, I'm been on head fi for almost two years now and I've never EVER heard a Grado, until this week. And what I have in my hands isn't even an "offical" Grado Headphone. I'm just thinking I need some real perspective on this little thing and I'd love to be able to try one of the real things!
> ...


 

@Mshenay - I'd be happy to lend you my SR 325s (coincidentally wearing them at the time I read your request!)... it is a gold Anniversary Edition.  PM me an address today or early tomorrow and I'll pop them in a box to you.  Send them back in a week or so (I will be gone and not using them for that time).


----------



## whirlwind

joedoe said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > On a different note. These days, I am redicovering all of my music collection. It's a bit like looking at an object from the front for X amount of years, and then, changing position, to look at it from, say, a 45 degree angle, it's still the same object, but it looks a bit different, simply because you have a different perspective.
> ...


 
 +1 JoeDoe....lossless is where it is at , IMHO.
  
 I pretty much listen to flac only and have been collecting  really good remasters for years....man is it ever really paying off now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I need a couple new 2TB hard drives!


----------



## diamondears

IMO, the only way to appreciate a truly excellent headphone is to first listen to an excellent recording in an excellent speaker rig, and then on that headphone. Because all recordings are designed and made to be listened to with speakers. Only way to see/hear if the headphone is delivering the actual Intended recording.


----------



## stacker45

In responce to Krutsch, listening through other bands of headphones besides Grados, will not change your perception of a song. it has nothing to do with the brand of headphones you're listening with.
  
 What I'm talking about is concentrating on a musical instrument, instead of the signer(s). The best way I can describe it, is like, standing in front of a statue to look at it, and then moving to the side of it, it changes your perspective, and you can see (hear), things that you wouldn't be able to see when standing in front of it.
  
 Like I said, it takes practice, because we naturally tend to go back to focussing on the signer(s). And within the course of a song, I can go back and forth between the different instruments, 5 or 6 times, even more. Try it, what have you got to lose?, who knows, you may like what you hear, let me know if you do.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> In responce to Krutsch, listening through other bands of headphones besides Grados, will not change your perception of a song. it has nothing to do with the brand of headphones you're listening with.
> 
> What I'm talking about is concentrating on a musical instrument, instead of the signer(s). The best way I can describe it, is like, standing in front of a statue to look at it, and then moving to the side of it, it changes your perspective, and you can see (hear), things that you wouldn't be able to see when standing in front of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## stacker45

I'll check them out Joseph, but I prefer female vocals, what I'm talking about doesn't apply to instrumental recordings. It's only when the human voice is present that I tend to follow it, and when you stop following it, you get a totally different experience.
  
 Here are some of the women, and songs, I like.
  
 Rebecca Pidgeon - Spanish Harlem
  
 Sofia Petterson - Hallelujah
  
 Eva Cassidy - Tennessee Waltz
  
 Emi Fujita - Fields of Gold
  
 Patricia Barber - Black Magic Women (live)
  
 Patricia Jeneckova - Once Upon A Time In The West


----------



## joseph69

I see, check them out if you get a chance anyway, and I'll check out some of the female vocals you listed.


----------



## diamondears

stacker45 said:


> I'll check them out Joseph, but I prefer female vocals, what I'm talking about doesn't apply to instrumental recordings. It's only when the human voice is present that I tend to follow it, and when you stop following it, you get a totally different experience.
> 
> Here are some of the women, and songs, I like.
> 
> ...


If you want what Joseph mentioned but with great vocals, try Scotty Wright (Bluevolution CD) and Ingram Washington (What a Difference CD). For female vocals, I generally find them to have minimalist instrumentation, which I undersand as they want to "display" their sweet vocals more. But I'm prolly just listening to cheapo female vocals... Any suggestions?


----------



## stacker45

They are very talented musicians, especially the drummer, and he's got an impressive drum sets too, well it's late, so I am going to hit the hay,happy listening.


----------



## Unappreciated

Question here, what do you think is better? 
SR80e + Fioo E10k or SR225?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## JoeDoe

unappreciated said:


> Question here, what do you think is better?
> SR80e + Fioo E10k or SR225?
> Thanks in advance.


 
 225. Amping an 80 and expecting it to surpass a 225 would be like putting premium grade gas in your Honda Civic and expecting it to hold its own against a Vette. Ain't happening. 
  
 In addition, Grado's are supremely easy to drive, so unless you're feeding it some extremely high-quality source material through a $2-3-400 amp, you're probably not going to notice much of a difference.


----------



## joseph69

diamondears said:


> If you want what Joseph mentioned but with great vocals, try Scotty Wright (Bluevolution CD) and Ingram Washington (What a Difference CD). For female vocals, I generally find them to have minimalist instrumentation, which I undersand as they want to "display" their sweet vocals more. But I'm prolly just listening to cheapo female vocals...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 No suggestions, I don't listen to female vocals particularly…only if it is in the music.
  


stacker45 said:


> They are very talented musicians, especially the drummer, and he's got an impressive drum sets too, well it's late, so I am going to hit the hay,happy listening.


 
 +1


----------



## Tony1110

joedoe said:


> 225. Amping an 80 and expecting it to surpass a 225 would be like putting premium grade gas in your Honda Civic and expecting it to hold its own against a Vette. Ain't happening.
> 
> In addition, Grado's are supremely easy to drive, so unless you're feeding it some extremely high-quality source material through a $2-3-400 amp, you're probably not going to notice much of a difference.




I wouldn't bother with very expensive amps for Grados, but I did find that my PS500 improved quite a bit on a half decent amp.


----------



## bpcans

tony1110 said:


> I wouldn't bother with very expensive amps for Grados, but I did find that my PS500 improved quite a bit on a half decent amp.


Tony, I've got agree with you that one doesn't need an outrageously expensive amp to make Grado hp's sound bloom. My WA6 at .5w adds that right amount of ummph to get the job done. Though if one has the scratch higher-end amps don't hurt in the least. I plugged my RS1's into a 50w Macintosh and they sounded pretty cool.


----------



## stacker45

I'm a car guy, so JoeDoe's comment got me thinking. You say that the SR80 are like a Honda Civic, and the SR225 would equate to a Corvette, I'm going to give you my take on this, let me know what you think.
  
 SR60 - Honda Fit
  
 SR80 -  Honda Civic
  
 SR125 - Honda Accord 4 cylinders
  
 SR225 - Honda Accord V6
  
 SR325 - Acura ILX
  
 RS2 - Acura Acura TSX 4 cylinders
  
 RS1 - Acura TSX V6
  
 PS500 - Acura TL V6
  
 GS1000 - Acura TL V6 SH-AWD, (Super Handling, All Wheel Drive)
  
 PS1000 - Acura NSX
  
 I love cars in general, but I prefer Honda/Acura, I myself drive a Pearl White, Acura RSX-Type-S. and I love it.                                                  
  
 Oh! I almost forgot, the awesome Bugatti Veyron W16, wich can equate to no other than the Stax 009.


----------



## bbophead

That is a silly list but I love it!
  
 I have a 325i modified (see my profile) hooked up to a WA6.  Some would say, whaa?.  I wouldn't argue.  However, I really, no, *really* like the combination.
  
 Now, furthering the silliness, I had a 2005 350Z that I loved.  I think that's a fair comparison, if still kinda silly.
  

  
 The bee-atch was kinda quick like.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Tony, I've got agree with you that one doesn't need an outrageously expensive amp to make Grado hp's sound bloom. My WA6 at .5w adds that right amount of ummph to get the job done. Though if one has the scratch higher-end amps don't hurt in the least. I plugged my RS1's into a 50w Macintosh and they sounded pretty cool.


 
 Definitely agree!
 My Grados sound great with my Magni and the LD-1+ (when I had it) which are both inexpensive  amps.


----------



## stacker45

bbophead, JoeDoe started this, with his Civic and Vette bizzness, I just took the ball, and ran with it. At least you seem to agree with it.
  
 Nice ride, so you're a Nissan fan, alright, here are a few, just because I like you.
  
 SR60 - Nissan Micra
  
 SR80 - Nissan Versa
  
 SR125 - Nissan Sentra
  
 SR225- Nissan Altima       
  
 SR325 - Nissan 350Z (I know it's 370Z now btw)
  
 RS! - Infinity G37 S
  
 PS1000 - Nissan GT-R


----------



## stacker45

I'm thinking of getting some Voshkod 6ZH1P-EV,  for my LD 1+, any thoughts?


----------



## JoeDoe

stacker45 said:


> I'm thinking of getting some Voshkod 6ZH1P-EV,  for my LD 1+, any thoughts?




Can't go wrong: )


----------



## whirlwind

Two of  Grado's strongest points to me are....very easy to amp....even sound nice unamped and the low volume listening level.


----------



## bbophead

stacker45 said:


> bbophead, JoeDoe started this, with his Civic and Vette bizzness, I just took the ball, and ran with it. At least you seem to agree with it.
> 
> Nice ride, so you're a Nissan fan, alright, here are a few, just because I like you.
> 
> ...


 

 Nailed it!


----------



## swspiers

I just bought this album off of Bandcamp.
  
 Awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> I just bought this album off of Bandcamp.
> 
> Awesome!!!!!!!!!!




  
  
 oh nice, I didn't even know this came out.
  
  
 I think you'll like these guys Scott, https://owlbrotherhood.bandcamp.com/album/ovvl-lp


----------



## swspiers

bassboysam said:


> oh nice, I didn't even know this came out.
> 
> 
> I think you'll like these guys Scott, https://owlbrotherhood.bandcamp.com/album/ovvl-lp


 
 Awesome!
  
 I just bought the above Boris, new Monobrow, Witch Mountain as well- all off Bandcamp.  Owlbrotherhood is now on my radar!


----------



## Justin_Time

stacker45 said:


> I'll check them out Joseph, but I prefer female vocals, what I'm talking about doesn't apply to instrumental recordings. It's only when the human voice is present that I tend to follow it, and when you stop following it, you get a totally different experience.
> 
> Here are some of the women, and songs, I like.
> 
> ...


 
  I own a lot of "audiophile" recordings.  The trouble with them is that I don't enjoy the music very much.  One of the best combinations of female vocal, instruments and outstanding recording (if a lttle uneven between different cuts) that I found is Alison Krauss's album _Now That I've Found You, _especially if you can get the SACD.
  
 This album is great to listen to if you like her fusion of Blue-Grass/Folk/Country/Pop.  Even if you don't, this album is absolutely fantastic for doing exactly what you said AND more, especially with the Grados.
  
 Alison's voice is beautiful but highly susceptible to problems in poorly-matched systems.  Her voice is ever so slightly raspy in the lower register and slightly piercing when she sings loud in the high register. If you DAC/Amp/Cable/HP are not well matched, her voice can sound unpleasantly raspy and sibilant; when she hits the high notes at high volume, her voice can become unbearably strident and hard.  This is especially true in cut #2 (Atlanta), which is great for checking your treble. With excess treble energy, the guitar in cut #2 will sound tinny and thin, lacking body.
  
 It is also a lot of fun to take your focus away from the main melody and listen to her dubbed voices singing harmony.
  
 The accompanying instruments--fairly sparse in most cuts--can be heard in several layers within the sound-stage. When you focus away from the voice, you suddenly hear instruments that you failed to even notice while focusing on the vice. 
  
 You can easily check the transients (fast attacks of the HD800, ponderously slow bass of the LCD2/3, overshot or ringing leading to edginess with the HE-6, beautifully slow decay of the PS1000...) during the guitar licks on cut #8.
  
 Check the depth of the sound-stage on cut #1 (Baby Now that I Found You) or cut #3 (Broadway).
  
 There is a bass slam and huge dynamic range on cut #12 (When You Say Nothing at All) that must be heard to be believed.  Only the best combination of amp and headphones can do it justice.  The Grado does great dynamically even though the bass is a little ripe,  The HD800 is taut but light on impact.  The LCD3 gives a thunderous slam but lacks speed and timbre.  The  HE-6 reigns supreme here if you can provide enough power in balanced mode.  Even my Woo WA5 on 1K1 XLR output ran out of steam (or was it watts or amps). 
  
 This is a wonderful album to listen to over and over again, if you like the music--I do. Even if you don't, I still strongly recommend you getting it as a great instrument for checking your system, especially if you can find the SACD.


----------



## Gr33nL34f

Norah Jones-come away me is a very good album if you like female vocals.


----------



## Justin_Time

gr33nl34f said:


> Norah Jones-come away me is a very good album if you like female vocals.


 
 +1


----------



## markm1

bassboysam said:


> oh nice, I didn't even know this came out.
> 
> 
> I think you'll like these guys Scott, https://owlbrotherhood.bandcamp.com/album/ovvl-lp


 
 I approached the new Boris album with some caution. Not sure why. They're so consistent it kind of scares me.  I love Boris. I think it's their best album since Pink. Maybe my favorite "heavy" ablum of the year so far.
  
 I'm bought Evergrey's Hymn for the Broken Today. I think it's a great heavy, melodic album with some prog overtones. I'm digging on a lot of more melodic heavy albums this year...


----------



## stacker45

Justin_Time, if you are referring to ''Best Audiophile Voices'',  I have the regular, red book versions, wich are still very well recorded. But, now that I have 2 SACD players, I try buy those whenever it's possible. And thanks to this collection, I have discovered many signers, and bought whole LP's from some of these women. 
  
 For the record, I still prefer a well recorded LP, to the SACD version, of the same music, but for me, the very best source is R.T.R. (reel to reel) tape. Nothing beats a well made copy, from a well recorded CD or SACD, on a properly calibrated machine, and high quality tapes. My machine was calibrated using Quantegy 456 Grand Master, so that is what I use. Just in case you're wondering, I like the way that R.T.R, slightly softens the edge of digital media.
  
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         
 Can't wait to hear the Voshkod tubes, I'm still running the stock tubes on my LD 1+, so it shouldn't be to hard to beat.  
  
 Oh!, and I do like Alisson Krauss,


----------



## diamondears

The Best Audiophile Voices series (1-7 plus the 4.5 Selection) are sent from heaven. I never liked an album where 1 singer keeps on singing for hours and half of the songs not to your preference.


----------



## jaywillin

good morning grado heads !!


----------



## jaywillin




----------



## whirlwind

Good morning, Jay.
  
 Time for the 225i's !
  

  

  
 If anybody lives near a best buy and would be willing to pick up a copy of Joe B's new cd    "Different Shades Of Blue" for me....please pm me....you can open it up rip the cd before you send it to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I have the cd, but the best buy version has three bonus tracks on it that i would love to have.   I can paypal the cash to you.


----------



## bbophead

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cnn_gosCqg
  
 Beyond old school.
  
 1954, tube mic, voice an inch away, trumpet right there.


----------



## jaywillin

i'm a ps1000 owner again
 a brushed aluminum pair


----------



## blownaway

Congrats jaywillin!


----------



## jaywillin

blownaway said:


> Congrats jaywillin!


 
  
 thanks, now the trick will be holding on to these, i've had two other pairs before !!


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> thanks, now the trick will be holding on to these, i've had two other pairs before !!


 

 So did I Jay…the third times a charm!!!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> thanks, now the trick will be holding on to these, i've had two other pairs before !!    :blink:




Is your experience with your 3 PS 1000s consistent with that of wormsdriver, posted 5 days ago here? http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/18945#post_10943625


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> Is your experience with your 3 PS 1000s consistent with that of wormsdriver, posted 5 days ago here? http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/18945#post_10943625


 
 don't forget this one too:
  


wormsdriver said:


> That reminds me! for peeps that haven't had the pleasure YET, to experience the PS1000, here's something else to know:
> 
> Yes, they are friggin' heavy, BUT they manage to still be very comfortable! no joke, not trying to blow smoke or anything. I've had the LCD2 a couple years ago, and they were just plain ole' heavy.They felt heavy on the head, and was not something that I would look forward to, tbh.
> 
> Also, the GS1000 definitely kicks ass, so I hope what I said didn't come across as it not being an excellent can. The GS and PS1k remind me of when I had the Rs2 and Rs1 at the same time. While the Rs1 was a more mature sound, more even all around while still doing all the good things that the Rs2 did, still keeping that Grado sound, the Rs2 still had a spot on the roster because of it's more lively presentation. The GS1k is like that to me vs the PS1k. Although like I said, without a doubt, the PS1k is DEFINITELY a step above.


 
 I find the Gs1ki is just a notch below of what you find in TOTL cans. That transparency maybe, that feeling of being there in the studio, or that venue where the live recording took place. as you know alot of cans do some things great, but not others. Once you start approaching the TOTL cans, those last few missing pieces start coming together in my opinion (although, yes, they each have a different presentation, and no, no one headphone is perfect).


----------



## Krutsch

stacker45 said:


> In responce to Krutsch, listening through other bands of headphones besides Grados, will not change your perception of a song. it has nothing to do with the brand of headphones you're listening with.
> 
> What I'm talking about is concentrating on a musical instrument, instead of the signer(s). The best way I can describe it, is like, standing in front of a statue to look at it, and then moving to the side of it, it changes your perspective, and you can see (hear), things that you wouldn't be able to see when standing in front of it.
> 
> Like I said, it takes practice, because we naturally tend to go back to focussing on the signer(s). *And within the course of a song, I can go back and forth between the different instruments, 5 or 6 times, even more.* Try it, what have you got to lose?, who knows, you may like what you hear, let me know if you do.


 
  
 I will do that sometimes when I am A-B'ing something, to try to hear differences between headphones or speakers; yeah, I know what you mean and that's a great description.
  


stacker45 said:


> I'll check them out Joseph, but I prefer female vocals, what I'm talking about doesn't apply to instrumental recordings. It's only when the human voice is present that I tend to follow it, and when you stop following it, you get a totally different experience.
> 
> Here are some of the women, and songs, I like.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hmmm, well, what I was trying to get at with my earlier post might be less opaque stated this way: Rebecca Pidgeon's Kalerka and Spanish Harlem were tipping points songs for me, going from Grado to Sennheiser.  The HD-650s seem like they were designed specifically to beautifully render female vocals.


----------



## wormsdriver

justin_time said:


> I own a lot of "audiophile" recordings.  The trouble with them is that I don't enjoy the music very much.  One of the best combinations of female vocal, instruments and outstanding recording (if a lttle uneven between different cuts) that I found is Alison Krauss's album _Now That I've Found You, _especially if you can get the SACD.
> 
> This album is great to listening to if you like her fusion of Blue-Grass/Folk/Country/Pop.  Even if you don't, this album is absolutely fantastic for doing exactly what you said AND more, especially with the Grados.
> 
> ...


 
  
 great post! I'll try to check out that cd soon!


jaywillin said:


> i'm a ps1000 owner again
> a brushed aluminum pair


 
  
 Congrats!


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> Is your experience with your 3 PS 1000s consistent with that of wormsdriver, posted 5 days ago here? http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/18945#post_10943625


 
  well, i haven't received the third ps1k yet, and at the time i had the ps's, i was really comparing them to the lcd x, and i don't remember a whole lot of my feelings of the gs/ps comparison other than, the ps is indeed better in almost every way.
 now the gse, original ps comparison will be more interesting, the gs1ke being its so much improved over the previous gs's
  
 stay tuned !


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> well, i haven't received the third ps1k yet, and at the time i had the ps's, i was really comparing them to the lcd x, and i don't remember a whole lot of my feelings of the gs/ps comparison other than, the ps is indeed better in almost every way.
> *now the gse, original ps comparison will be more interesting, the gs1ke being its so much improved over the previous gs's*
> 
> stay tuned !


 
 yeah, I was kinda hoping you'd still have the Gs1ke around by the time you get your new pair of Ps1k to hear your thoughts on it.


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> yeah, I was kinda hoping you'd still have the Gs1ke around by the time you get your new pair of Ps1k to hear your thoughts on it.


 
  
 the only way i won't will be if someone "buys it now" on ebay, the ads here, and audiogon, i have to accept an offer first


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> the only way i won't will be if someone "buys it now" on ebay, the ads here, and audiogon, i have to accept an offer first


 
 Jay
 I think I just checked out your ad for the GS's on eBay.
 Are you the original owner…or are you not the original owner?


----------



## jaywillin

I am the original owner , bought from ttvj in July
I need to edit that to show it
If you are interested in them, I'd make you a deal


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> I am the original owner , bought from ttvj in July
> I need to edit that to show it
> If you are interested in them, I'd make you a deal


 
 No, thank you though.
 I was just bring the description to your attention, incase you didn't realize.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> No, thank you though.
> I was just bring the description to your attention, incase you didn't realize.


 
  i was including a travel case with the gs's, but since i had the ps's coming i had changed my mind, and forgot to edit that part out
 thanks !


----------



## Unappreciated

Just got my SR80e,been using it about 2hrs now. 
I'm mind blown!


----------



## XLR8

ruthieandjohn said:


> RS1i "technically better" and older RS1 with buttons "preferable."  Well put!  I have both also right now, and while the RS1i is brighter (by intent... I bought the brightest of the multiple new pairs that the audio shop had) and you can hear it being faster, slightly better sound stage, etc., I find that the old RS1 (with buttons and a serial number, making it the "classic" RS1), has better bass, almost as much treble, and a smoother sound.


 
 You can do a slight mod on the rs1i to get a better more acoustic soundstage probably more akin to original rs1's.
 Just add a button to the open grilles on rs1i and voila a tamed top end which produces a better sound across the frequency range.
  
 Good luck


----------



## blownaway

unappreciated said:


> Just got my SR80e,been using it about 2hrs now.
> I'm mind blown!




Better yet, mind blownaway


----------



## joseph69

unappreciated said:


> Just got my SR80e,been using it about 2hrs now.
> I'm mind blown!


 
 Yeah, the 80's definitely have a way of doing this.
 Out of all my Grados, they had the biggest WOW factor for me. 
 Enjoy!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

joseph69 said:


> Yeah, the 80's definitely have a way of doing this.
> Out of all my Grados, they *have* the biggest WOW factor for me.
> Enjoy!


 
  
 You mean to say...
  
 (looking at the price)


----------



## ruthieandjohn

xlr8 said:


> You can do a slight mod on the rs1i to get a better more acoustic soundstage probably more akin to original rs1's.
> Just add a button to the open grilles on rs1i and voila a tamed top end which produces a better sound across the frequency range.
> 
> Good luck


 

 Oh wow... I see what you mean.  I found some plastic buttons in another headphone box and added them... MUCH more bass!  Thanks!


----------



## fleasbaby

ruthieandjohn said:


> Oh wow... I see what you mean.  I found some plastic buttons in another headphone box and added them... MUCH more bass!  Thanks!


 
  
 LMAO...if you'd like some buttons made from mahogany let me know and I'll send you some for free. A little less blasphemous than a big red "B"


----------



## one1speed

ruthieandjohn said:


> Oh wow... I see what you mean.  I found some plastic buttons in another headphone box and added them... MUCH more bass!  Thanks!


 
  
 Haha, that's fantastic, well done!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

fleasbaby said:


> LMAO...if you'd like some buttons made from mahogany let me know and I'll send you some for free. A little less blasphemous than a big red "B"



Goes right along with my entry into the Grado Tag Line Contest (win a PS1000e)*...

"Beats Beats!"

Actually, since I have the rare privilege of owning TWO pairs of RS1's, one with buttons and one without, I just switch between them based on my preference at the moment. 

 
*Disclaimer: the only Grado Tag Line contest with a PS1000e as a prize is in my mind!


----------



## bpcans

Personally I think that the RS1i's and the original PS1000's will become more revered and collected as time goes on.


----------



## jaywillin

assault by guitars and drum !! now that's what i'm talking 'bout !!


----------



## Amictus

xlr8 said:


> You can do a slight mod on the rs1i to get a better more acoustic soundstage probably more akin to original rs1's.
> Just add a button to the open grilles on rs1i and voila a tamed top end which produces a better sound across the frequency range.
> 
> Good luck


 

 This is a disaster - I have tried adding pound coins and disks of cork. The result is much the same - a greater crispness of attack throughout the range and a slight tightening of the bass. There is no end to this now. Coins from different countries... corks from better wines... Premier Cru corks, Grand Cru corks, buttons made of every sort of wood, ivory, metal... the rabbit hole beckons. Good call, XLR8...
  
 Paul Simon's 'Concert in the Park' is sounding pretty good right now... Oppo 103 - Gungnir - Lehmann Linear SE - RS1i (red drivers) - cork discs (vin ordinaire).


----------



## joseph69

thedreamthinker said:


> You mean to say...
> 
> (looking at the price)


 
 Yes, exactly!
 The  first pair of 80's I heard were a friends, and I was blown away at how great they sounded, so I purchased a pair of 80i's and could't believe how awesome they sounded out of my Sony CDP-C701ES at the time. I actually said to myself…how much better can it get than this? 
 And I'm sure I don't have to tell you what happened after that.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

joseph69 said:


> Yes, exactly!
> The  first pair of 80's I heard were a friends, and I was blown away at how great they sounded, so I purchased a pair of 80i's and could't believe how awesome they sounded out of my Sony CDP-C701ES at the time. I actually said to myself…how much better can it get than this?
> And I'm sure I don't have to tell you what happened after that.


 
  
 I know this has been said again and again...but it can't be stressed enough in my opinion;
 The SR80i performs at a level which is extraordinary.
  
 Even after trying _much_ more expensive gear, I still come back to the SR80i due to especially one quality it has, independent of price point.
 It is tuned in a way that is somehow enjoyable with everything, without being tiring. All the different components (of sound) just play together so well.
_It may not be the most resolving or the quickest, but it is just nice to listen to._
  
 I am reminded of this, because i just bought the Etymotic ER4p/s. And although they are fast and precise, listening to them can literally quite jarring at times. The same holds true for my SR325is
 In those times, I go back to my SR80i and I feel, something is _just right_...


----------



## Unappreciated

joseph69 said:


> Yes, exactly!
> The  first pair of 80's I heard were a friends, and I was blown away at how great they sounded, so I purchased a pair of 80i's and could't believe how awesome they sounded out of my Sony CDP-C701ES at the time. I actually said to myself…how much better can it get than this?
> And I'm sure I don't have to tell you what happened after that. :veryevil:







thedreamthinker said:


> I know this has been said again and again...but it can't be stressed enough in my opinion;
> The SR80i performs at a level which is extraordinary.
> 
> Even after trying _much_ more expensive gear, I still come back to the SR80i due to especially one quality it has, independent of price point.
> ...



Yeah man, it's crazy.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

unappreciated said:


> Yeah man, it's crazy.


 
  
 Hi, have never seen you around.
  
 What are you using? SR80e?


----------



## joseph69

thedreamthinker said:


> I know this has been said again and again...but it can't be stressed enough in my opinion;
> The SR80i performs at a level which is extraordinary.
> 
> Even after trying _much_ more expensive gear, I still come back to the SR80i due to especially one quality it has, independent of price point.
> ...


 
 For me, it's about how "live" the instruments/vocals sound…like they're actually right there with you!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I echo everything just said about the SR80, but also extend it to the SR 60 as well. It's just RIGHT!


----------



## swspiers

unappreciated said:


> Just got my SR80e,been using it about 2hrs now.
> I'm mind blown!


 
 Yaay!
  
 Enjoy them for a while before you upgrade.  What amp are you using with them?


----------



## TheDreamthinker

joseph69 said:


> For me, it's about how "live" the instruments/vocals sound…like they're actually right there with you!


 
  
 That's what all Grados are supposed to do...once Grado always Grado


ruthieandjohn said:


> I echo everything just said about the SR80, but also extend it to the SR 60 as well. It's just RIGHT!


 
  
 I must admit I never spent any considerable amount of time with the SR60.
 My first ever Grado was the SR80 and I think i chose deliberately chose it over the SR60.


----------



## stacker45

bpcans, why do you say that the RS1i, and the old PS1000, will be sought after?, I mean, why those two models, specifically?


----------



## donunus

The reason why I like the sr60 over the 80s especially in their I versions is because the 80i is too boomy when using TTVJ flats.


----------



## EdibleStereos

Just picked up a pair of sr60e. Used to own sr60i (my first pair of phones) and the 325i. Those have since be sold years ago, and decided to give the grado sound another try.

 My sr60e came in a new, smaller box. More akin to a personal pan pizza rather then the medium pizza boxes they used to come in. The sound seem far less bright, a bit less detailed, but has a lower bass extension. Really hard to say if I like these ones over the previous "i" series. Though they do still sound very good.


 Also, my sr60e's say sr60e on the box, have the red drivers, but the buttons just say sr60. Not sr60 with the "e" underneath like I've seen in photos. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## TheDreamthinker

donunus said:


> The reason why I like the sr60 over the 80s especially in their I versions is because the 80i is too boomy when using TTVJ flats.




I can somehow remember the 80 being more boomy, which seems to have made it more versatile. And more revealing.

But again my last session with the SR60 was years ago. Memories aren't that very fresh.


----------



## XLR8

amictus said:


> This is a disaster - I have tried adding pound coins and disks of cork. The result is much the same - a greater crispness of attack throughout the range and a slight tightening of the bass. There is no end to this now. Coins from different countries... corks from better wines... Premier Cru corks, Grand Cru corks, buttons made of every sort of wood, ivory, metal... the rabbit hole beckons. Good call, XLR8...
> 
> Paul Simon's 'Concert in the Park' is sounding pretty good right now... Oppo 103 - Gungnir - Lehmann Linear SE - RS1i (red drivers) - cork discs (vin ordinaire).


 
  
 You definitely don't want coins as this will ring the top end. Preferably plastic or wood for this mod as I am using my SR80 plastic buttons and there is definite improvement.
 Good luck.


----------



## stacker45

bpcans, why do you say that the RS1i, and the old PS1000, will be sought after?, I mean, why those two models, specifically?
  
 The HP1000, and the Bushmills were limited quantity productions, but that's not the case of either the RS1i, or the PS1000.
  
 Speaking of the Bushmills, and RS1i, last night, my Bushmills got the call to play the SACD version of Christy Baron's ''Steppin'', and they seem to sound better and better, every time I listen to them.
  
 I swapped the comfies, for a set of L-cush on mine, and I think that they sound like the RS1i, with depper bass and more air aroud the instruments, not bad, for limited edition headphones costing half the price of a pair of new RS1.  
  
 I sincerely urge anyone who gets a chance to audition the Bushmills,  to do so, especially if you like the RS1, I'm sur you'd be pleasently surprised.


----------



## YtseJamer

New Steve Rothery 

[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/3BV24Nwo3HU[/VIDEO]


----------



## ruthieandjohn

thedreamthinker said:


> I can somehow remember the 80 being more boomy, which seems to have made it more versatile. And more revealing.
> 
> But again my last session with the SR60 was years ago. Memories aren't that very fresh.



Since I have both the SR60 and the SR80, I will try some comparative listening when I get home. 

The -e is distinguished by the red drivers and , at least in some cases, by an "e" after the number. 

But how do I tell whether my 60 and 80 are -I or just the older non-I version? They didn't label. I recall that for some of the SR. series, the -I had a chamfered (diagonal) edge of the earpiece cylinder... The non i was a 90 degree square edge. Right? Anyone know? Thanks!


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Since I have both the SR60 and the SR80, I will try some comparative listening when I get home.
> 
> The -e is distinguished by the red drivers and , at least in some cases, by an "e" after the number.
> 
> But how do I tell whether my 60 and 80 are -I or just the older non-I version? They didn't label. I recall that for some of the SR. series, the -I had a chamfered (diagonal) edge of the earpiece cylinder... The non i was a 90 degree square edge. Right? Anyone know? Thanks!


 
 The non (i) series cups are straight cut, and the (i) series are mushroomed.


----------



## donunus

thedreamthinker said:


> I can somehow remember the 80 being more boomy, which seems to have made it more versatile. And more revealing.
> 
> But again my last session with the SR60 was years ago. Memories aren't that very fresh.


 
 It depends on your point of view on versatility because if you like the flat pads sound, the better matching 60 will sound better than the 80 using those pads.


----------



## bpcans

stacker45 said:


> bpcans, why do you say that the RS1i, and the old PS1000, will be sought after?, I mean, why those two models, specifically?


Good question stacker. The RS1i's because of their smooth and engaging midrange and the PS1K's because of their value for money for a flagship headphone at their present price point.


----------



## Amictus

xlr8 said:


> You definitely don't want coins as this will ring the top end. Preferably plastic or wood for this mod as I am using my SR80 plastic buttons and there is definite improvement.
> Good luck.


 

 All joking apart, this mod raises the game of the RS1i (red drivers in my case, I suspect that it's an 'unbadged' RS1e having measured the driver etc.). I'll keep an eye out for harder wood buttons. Cork is doing fine at the moment.


----------



## borrego

I received my pair of SR325e this afternoon. It comes with 6.35mm plug and its serial# is 186xx. I am not sure if it belongs to the early e production run. The original owner said he only had 10hrs play time with it.
  
 This is my first pair of Grado and I will be using the 325e in office. Before I used the Yamaha HPH-200 in office.
  
 Initial impression with my DX90, 5751/832A tube amp, and Arrow 4G portable amp is as follows:
  
 1. Build quality is decent. the cable and the 6.35mm plug are the best quality stock headphone cable/plugs I ever have. Headband has good quality leather and felt. It is just the earpad sponge material which I feel will crumble in 1 year of usage.
 2. Sound signature wise, the SR325e is definitely like no other headphones I have. While I can say the SR325e has a flat FR with no particular emphasis on bass/mid/treble, I can also say it emphasizes across the whole frequency range. The only way I can think of to correctly describe its sound signature is by means of using digital photo editing terms: Music comes through the SR325e is like editing a digital photo with its Contrast up 20%, Color Saturation up 20%, Sharpness up 20%, and Black point move to the right 20pts. Music macro details like breathing, string vibration is much more obvious, but with micro details (textures) sacrificed (or hid) a bit. The SR325e is being dark and bright at the same time.
 3. Bass has lot of impact.
 4. Treble has lot of sparkles, but to my surprise the treble nowhere near to be called "shrill". the SR325e treble is actually smoother than the treble of my HPH-200. I think the SR325e sound quite similar to my HE-500 at home
 5. Low and High frequency extensions, ultimate details resolution are similar to my HPH-200, on par with other headphones in the price range
 6. The SR325e is sure a pair of fun headphones to listen to.


----------



## jaywillin

people make offers and then don't respond to counter offers , what's up with that ??
  I sure thought someone would have jumped on a practically new pair of gs1000e's


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> people make offers and then don't respond to counter offers , what's up with that ??
> I sure thought someone would have jumped on a practically new pair of gs1000e's


 
 things ain't like they used to be! I've been trying to sell a few things and things are becoming more and more of a hassel to sell. 
  
 I suspect there is a combination of things going on that are affecting the "used" market atm. There has been so many sales in recent times that *there is too much gear floating around*. All these "great deals", group buys, demos, open box, etc. are just killing the used gear market. 
  
 Another thing is people are saving up their pennies to prepare for Black Friday deals.
  
 Also, many head-fiers have very short attention span that they see something else that's pretty and jump on it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> things ain't like they used to be! I've been trying to sell a few things and things are becoming more and more of a hassel to sell.
> 
> I suspect there is a combination of things going on that are affecting the "used" market atm. There has been so many sales in recent times that *there is too much gear floating around*. All these "great deals", group buys, demos, open box, etc. are just killing the used gear market.
> 
> ...





 you may be onto something there worms
 I really thought my price on the gse's was nice, your price on the hd700 is real good, and you've had those up a while , right ??
 so, how interested are you in the wadia 121 ??


----------



## XLR8

Congratutz Borrego on those 325e's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 I will be updating this thread soon on some rather rare and exotic Grado's I just received.
 Stay tuned for photos and more


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> you may be onto something there worms
> I really thought my price on the gse's was nice, your price on the hd700 is real good, and you've had those up a while , right ??
> so, how interested are you in the wadia 121 ??



Im all ears buddy! Let's make a deal! >


----------



## diamondears

joseph69 said:


> Yeah, the 80's definitely have a way of doing this.
> Out of all my Grados, they had the biggest WOW factor for me.
> Enjoy!


Try it with G-cushions. Amazing. Make sure you seal your ears to create a sort of "boom box".. I make sure also that the driver get as far away as possible from my ears without losing the "seal"/"boom box".


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> people make offers and then don't respond to counter offers , what's up with that ??
> I sure thought someone would have jumped on a practically new pair of gs1000e's


 
 Also, the Holidays are coming so people are trying to save some $…they'll will be here before you know it! And it takes a while for most to recoup the $. When tax re-turn checks start being issued most will start buying things again. Its alway a rough time for sales this time of year. Good luck selling them though, I'm sure you'll sell them.


----------



## diamondears

Posted this on the RS1i thread. Thought should ask this here as well:


diamondears said:


> Question: I have an RS1i. It's driver has a hue of light red/pink when I look/peek at it with a flashlight. Are this true for all RS1i's?


----------



## joseph69

diamondears said:


> Try it with G-cushions. Amazing. Make sure you seal your ears to create a sort of "boom box"..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I've tried them with the S/L/G/TTVJ cushions, and 100% prefer them with the (L) cushions.


----------



## diamondears

joseph69 said:


> I've tried them with the S/L/G/TTVJ cushions, and 100% prefer them with the (L) cushions.



L-cushion with it makes upper mids/vocals a bit loud for my ears ("shouty"). G-cushion eliminates this provided the driver is not too near my ear. Also eliminated with S-cushions, but G-cushions properly "sealed" creates the right amount of bass for me.


----------



## Makiah S

wormsdriver said:


> things ain't like they used to be! I've been trying to sell a few things and things are becoming more and more of a hassel to sell.
> 
> I suspect there is a combination of things going on that are affecting the "used" market atm. There has been so many sales in recent times that *there is too much gear floating around*. All these "great deals", group buys, demos, open box, etc. are just killing the used gear market.
> 
> ...




 Well worms, I'm sorry to hear that. I'm usually a pretty decisive buyer, I actually found a very nice Modded D5k at a great prices that's been here for like 2 months! An I'm snatching it up
  
  


joseph69 said:


> I've tried them with the S/L/G/TTVJ cushions, and 100% prefer them with the (L) cushions.


 
 The Senn Grado I have now has L Crush pads, and I like them, Again it;s not a Beyerdynamic Velour, but it's passable  lol


----------



## diamondears

mshenay said:


> Well worms, I'm sorry to hear that. I'm usually a pretty decisive buyer, I actually found a very nice Modded D5k at a great prices that's been here for like 2 months! An I'm snatching it up
> 
> 
> The Senn Grado I have now has L Crush pads, and I like them, Again it;s not a Beyerdynamic Velour, but it's passable  lol


Pardon my ignorance, but what the heck is a Senn Grado?..


----------



## Tony1110

diamondears said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what the heck is a Senn Grado?..




Lol. I've seen 'Senn Grado' a few times in these forums and I'm still clueless. And what on earth is a Darth Beyer?


----------



## wormsdriver

head's up! http://www.head-fi.org/t/738511/mapletree-audio-design-mad-hd300-limited-edition#post_10963356


----------



## wormsdriver

mshenay said:


> Well worms, I'm sorry to hear that. I'm usually a pretty decisive buyer, I actually found a very nice Modded D5k at a great prices that's been here for like 2 months! An I'm snatching it up


 
 ha, thanks!  but being stuck with an HD700 ain't so bad


----------



## wormsdriver

tony1110 said:


> Lol. I've seen 'Senn Grado' a few times in these forums and I'm still clueless. And what on earth is a Darth Beyer?


 
 the SennGrado is a Sennheiser Px100ii liberated driver, in a wooden Grado body. Darth Beyer is Luke SkyBeyer's dad.


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> ha, thanks!  but being stuck with an HD700 ain't so bad


 

 being stuck with a gs1000e ain't so bad either


----------



## fleasbaby

wormsdriver said:


> the SennGrado is a Sennheiser Px100ii liberated driver, in a wooden Grado body. Darth Beyer is Luke SkyBeyer's dad.




LMAO...Darth Beyers are modded DT770s from Headphile...basically a woodied DT770....

And the force is apparently strong with them.


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> being stuck with a gs1000e ain't so bad either


 
 buahahahaha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





fleasbaby said:


> LMAO...Darth Beyers are modded DT770s from Headphile...basically a woodied DT770....
> 
> And the force is apparently strong with them.


 
 woops! my bad


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Also, the Holidays are coming so people are trying to save some $…they'll will be here before you know it! And it takes a while for most to recoup the $. When tax re-turn checks start being issued most will start buying things again. Its alway a rough time for sales this time of year. Good luck selling them though, I'm sure you'll sell them.


It's also costing more pesos for the one percenters to maintain their extravagant lifestyle. Have you watched the market the last couple of weeks? Geez, what with political unrest and EBOLA it's costing me a fortune to re-teak the deck of my yacht!


----------



## wormsdriver

bpcans said:


> It's also costing more pesos for the one percenters to maintain their extravagant lifestyle. Have you watched the market the last couple of weeks? Geez, what with political unrest and EBOLA it's costing me a fortune to re-teak the deck of my yacht!


 
 ahhh, sorry to hear that bp. As long as you don't have to downsize and get a smaller yacht, it's all good!


----------



## fleasbaby

wormsdriver said:


> ahhh, sorry to hear that bp. As long as you don't have to downsize and get a smaller yacht, it's all good!


 
  
 Never fear...I hear there's a crew of gentlemen and ladies on the Cayman Islands who have imported some third world labor to do re-teaking at a third of the cost those pesky union fools are charging in the US. The free market will save us all...


----------



## bpcans

wormsdriver said:


> ahhh, sorry to hear that bp. As long as you don't have to downsize and get a smaller yacht, it's all good!


A smaller yacht? Pish posh! First I've got to crew the boat and sail it from Madeline Island in the Apostles on Lake Superior, thru the Great Lakes and down the Hudson River before the ice comes. Then to Nantucket to get her sea worthy. Down the "right" coast to the Bahamas, thru the Canal and up to San Diego. Get a new crew. Sail to Honalulu and then make for Bangkok to pick up the Teak and then take it to Bali where the ships carpenters are true artisans and to have her properly blessed. Time and money my friend. Time and money. Why do you think I've been dumping tech stocks? Buy Alibaba. And never never sell your Beekshire-Hathaway "A" stock', just the "B". Meh, first world problems.


----------



## markm1

So, I just have to ask, what venders should I be looking for on Black Friday. Inquiring minds want to know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I've been working part time all summer and have some $ for my stereo upgrade and may have some $ left over. Probably a HE 560 or LCD to compliment my RS1i whether it's sooner or later..
  
  
 Oh, yeah, then I'll want a new amp.
  
 Agggggggh!!!!


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> tony1110 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol. I've seen 'Senn Grado' a few times in these forums and I'm still clueless. And what on earth is a Darth Beyer?
> ...


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Having started into audio with Grados, puts me in a strange situation
  
 I don't know where to go outside of Grado when it come to headphones.
 All the headphones i try make me compare them to Grados. Not bashing other brands here.
  
...it's quite strange actually...


----------



## bbophead

You have to go outside?


----------



## TheDreamthinker

bbophead said:


> You have to go outside?


 
  
 Yeah...who needs to venture out into the unknown...if you can just stay at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 High profile headphones like the LCD or the Alpha Dogs...still make me think about Grados.
 Its like cheating on your wife...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (...not to say that i know...)


----------



## joseph69

diamondears said:


> L-cushion with it makes upper mids/vocals a bit loud for my ears ("shouty"). G-cushion eliminates this provided the driver is not too near my ear. Also eliminated with S-cushions, but G-cushions properly "sealed" creates the right amount of bass for me.


 
 I'm using the WA6/596/1960's Sylvania 6SN7WGTA's for a nice rich/warm sound so I don't have this issue. This was the reason I sold the WA6 S/E, and re-purchased the WA6, because it didn't accept the 6SN7's, and all tube combos with the 6-S/E were very harsh sounding too me.
 The WA6/RS1i with the combo above is pure bliss for me.
  


wormsdriver said:


> head's up! http://www.head-fi.org/t/738511/mapletree-audio-design-mad-hd300-limited-edition#post_10963356


 
 Your killing me…I have 3 amps already!
 This is so tempting for me that I can't even look at it again!
  


bpcans said:


> It's also costing more pesos for the one percenters to maintain their extravagant lifestyle. Have you watched the market the last couple of weeks? Geez, what with political unrest and EBOLA it's costing me a fortune to re-teak the deck of my yacht!


 
 Must be nice to own a yacht???


----------



## bpcans

markm1 said:


> So, I just have to ask, what venders should I be looking for on Black Friday. Inquiring minds want to know :bigsmile_face:
> 
> I've been working part time all summer and have some $ for my stereo upgrade and may have some $ left over. Probably a HE 560 or LCD to compliment my RS1i whether it's sooner or later..
> 
> ...


markm, as far as amp goes, and if spending duckets doesn't bother you too much, I'd just say go and get an GSX-MK 2 and be done with it. But because you've got RS1's like I do I can't suggest strongly enough that you give the Woo Audio WA6 serious consideration. Planar magnetics are very nice and have a warmth, lushness, and bass impact that's hard to beat. But because I'm so used to the comfort and lightness of my Grado's the only flagship hp's I've found that I could stand to wear for an extended period of time were the Sennheiser HD-800's. I'm an amateur musician and I like to be able to fingerpop, neck swivel, shimmy and shake, jump up and down, and most high-end hp's just fly right off your head or the clamping pressure is something that I'd have "to get used to", and I don't want that.


----------



## markm1

bpcans said:


> markm, as far as amp goes, and if spending duckets doesn't bother you too much, I'd just say go and get an GSX-MK 2 and be done with it. But because you've got RS1's like I do I can't suggest strongly enough that you give the Woo Audio WA6 serious consideration. Planar magnetics are very nice and have a warmth, lushness, and bass impact that's hard to beat. But because I'm so used to the comfort and lightness of my Grado's the only flagship hp's I've found that I could stand to wear for an extended period of time were the Sennheiser HD-800's. I'm an amateur musician and I like to be able to fingerpop, neck swivel, shimmy and shake, jump up and down, and most high-end hp's just fly right off your head or the clamping pressure is something that I'd have "to get used to", and I don't want that.


 

 Thanks for that. The Hifiman 560 that I was able to hear at CAF is pretty. I've seen the WA6 on enough Grado recommended posts that I definitely want to give it a listen if at a meet or an audio fest event. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> The WA6/RS1i with the combo above is pure bliss for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Must be nice to own a yacht??? :wink_face:


Can't agree with you more than I already have about the the WA6/RS1 combo sir. And as much as I'd like to continue the allusion that I somehow own a yacht that needs its deck re-teaked I must confess that it was the sad concern of a friend that I had the pleasure of sharing a gentleman's lunch with the other day at the golf course. After showing me some stunning pics and telling me how much his kids, wife, and girlfriend loved the boat, at the end of his very engaging stories all he could say for certain was that yachts are a sinkhole and a money pit that spends more time in dry dock than out on the water. I also wanted to be a jet fighter pilot and an astronaut too.


----------



## Makiah S

bpcans said:


> Can't agree with you more than I already have about the the WA6/RS1 combo sir. And as much as I'd like to continue the allusion that I somehow own a yacht that needs its deck re-teaked I must confess that it was the sad concern of a friend that I had the pleasure of sharing a gentleman's lunch with the other day at the golf course. After showing me some stunning pics and telling me how much his kids, wife, and girlfriend loved the boat, at the end of his very engaging stories all he could say for certain was that yachts are a sinkhole and a money pit that spends more time in dry dock than out on the water. I also wanted to be a jet fighter pilot and an astronaut too.


 
 Though instead your an Audio Phile <3


----------



## blownaway

Speaking of the HE560, just received my pair today to compare to the GS1000e.  My return window for the GS is about 1 wk to go so I want to hear what I am missing (or not) with the HE560.  I have about 15 mins on them.  The beat goes on....


----------



## ruthieandjohn

blownaway said:


> Speaking of the HE560, just received my pair today to compare to the GS1000e.  My return window for the GS is about 1 wk to go so I want to hear what I am missing (or not) with the HE560.  I have about 15 mins on them.  The beat goes on....


 
 Well, that's what you said 38 min ago.  Now you've had 53 min of ear time,  What gives?


----------



## Makiah S

ruthieandjohn said:


> Well, that's what you said 38 min ago.  Now you've had 53 min of ear time,  What gives?


----------



## XLR8

Just tell us the truth....


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Well, I am now Roughing It in the woods of northern Michigan. 
  
 Yes, roughing it - of my eight (8!) Grado headphones, I only brought One Pair!!  I have the buttoned RS1s.
  
 So now every time I read about another Grado in this thread, I immediately want to get up and listen to it... the SR60, 80, 125, 225, 325, PS500, and an RS1i.
  
 But I CAN'T! 
  
 That's how I know that I am Roughing It!


----------



## pdrm360

Today, I just received my RS1e; I am truly amazed how it sounds natural and smooth.


----------



## joseph69

pdrm360 said:


> Today, I just received my RS1e; I am truly amazed how it sounds natural and smooth.


 
 Congratulations, enjoy!


----------



## markm1

bpcans said:


> markm, as far as amp goes, and if spending duckets doesn't bother you too much, I'd just say go and get an GSX-MK 2 and be done with it. But because you've got RS1's like I do I can't suggest strongly enough that you give the Woo Audio WA6 serious consideration. Planar magnetics are very nice and have a warmth, lushness, and bass impact that's hard to beat. But because I'm so used to the comfort and lightness of my Grado's the only flagship hp's I've found that I could stand to wear for an extended period of time were the Sennheiser HD-800's. I'm an amateur musician and I like to be able to fingerpop, neck swivel, shimmy and shake, jump up and down, and most high-end hp's just fly right off your head or the clamping pressure is something that I'd have "to get used to", and I don't want that.


 

 What is your take on the WA6 vs WA6SE?


----------



## blownaway

ruthieandjohn said:


> Well, that's what you said 38 min ago.  Now you've had 53 min of ear time,  What gives?


 
 My rig ran out of power so I had to charge it up before my walk.  
  
 I can say that the HE560's has more bass extension, although the GS1ke was never really lacking in that dept imho.
  
 The sound stage is noticeably narrower on the HE560.  I prefer the sound stage of the GS1Ke by a large margin over the HE560.  
  
 If I hadn't heard the GS first, I would be perfectly happy with the HE's sound stage but I know better   More later...


----------



## blownaway

pdrm360 said:


> Today, I just received my RS1e; I am truly amazed how it sounds natural and smooth.


 
 Awesome!  I hope they even improve with age.


----------



## borrego

pdrm360 said:


> Today, I just received my RS1e; I am truly amazed how it sounds natural and smooth.




So we can draw the conclusion that none of the e seried Grados has harsh treble, not even the SR325e and RS1e.


----------



## pdrm360

borrego said:


> So we can draw the conclusion that none of the e seried Grados has harsh treble, not even the SR325e and RS1e.


 
  
 I've never heard the RS1i, but the RS1e is much smoother than the SR125i.  I didn't expect but I haven't found any harsh trebles on the RS1e.


----------



## pdrm360

Even sometimes I feel they are too smooth, but still fantastic for Rack.


----------



## swspiers

blownaway said:


> Speaking of the HE560, just received my pair today to compare to the GS1000e.  My return window for the GS is about 1 wk to go so I want to hear what I am missing (or not) with the HE560.  I have about 15 mins on them.  The beat goes on....


 
 Wow.  Two totally different versions of awesome.  560 can't compare with soundstage, GS1Ke can't compare with bass.
  
 Decisions, decisions....


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> Well, I am now Roughing It in the woods of northern Michigan.
> 
> Yes, roughing it - of my eight (8!) Grado headphones, I only brought One Pair!!  I have the buttoned RS1s.
> 
> ...


 
 Nice collection.
  
 you will soon be seeking an HP1


----------



## XLR8

whirlwind said:


> Nice collection.
> 
> you will soon be seeking an HP1


 
 I smell a G coming on....


----------



## diamondears

xlr8 said:


> I smell a G coming on....


The HP1 is closest/most similar to GS1000?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

xlr8 said:


> I smell a G coming on....


 
 Yep... only limited by my pocketbook... and the decision of whether to get theGS1000 first or go straight to thePS1000, which I know I will ultimately get.


----------



## smitty1110

ruthieandjohn said:


> Yep... only limited by my pocketbook... and the decision of whether to get theGS1000 first or go straight to thePS1000, which I know I will ultimately get.


 
 I've been hearing good stuff about the ps1000e, but that's 70% more than the gs1000. My advice is to look into your heart...now ignore everything you saw there, and look into your wallet. Now that you've got the right frame of mind*, choose wisely. I can state that the old gs100's are great, and are probably my favorite headphones right now, but I haven't gotten a chance to try out the new e versions.
  
*Advice may not be right for everyone, see a doctor if you have indecision for more than 4 hours.


----------



## blownaway

swspiers said:


> Wow.  Two totally different versions of awesome.  560 can't compare with sound stage, GS1Ker can't compare with bass.
> 
> Decisions, decisions....


 
 Well put swspiers.  Two different versions of greatness.  So far I've noticed the GS1Ke not as dark sounding in the mids vs the GSKe.  In other words the GSke has more body in the mid range vs the 560 which sounds a little dryer in comparison.  Guitar and voices especially sound more natural with the GSKe.  
  
 I had no idea how much a difference sound stage for better or worse adds to the emotional experience of listening to music. I'll take more sound stage realism over the last notes of bass extension any day.  For example on Pink Floyd's Comfortably Numb, David Gilmore's epic solo sounds like he's playing non top of Mt Everest vs playing at a nice open indoor venue.  Granted, not all recording bring this quality out but when they do it's huge.
  
 I still need to burn in the 560 a little longer to be sure but so far the GS1Ke is winning on the score cards.


----------



## blownaway

ruthieandjohn said:


> Yep... only limited by my pocketbook... and the decision of whether to get theGS1000 first or go straight to thePS1000, which I know I will ultimately get.


 
 Get both, return one. Worked for me


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Yep... only limited by my pocketbook... and the decision of whether to get theGS1000 first or go straight to thePS1000, which I know I will ultimately get.


 
 Tough call…I had the GS1K and although it is an excellent HP, I preferred the PS1K,
 Too me, they are two different HP's. Its a matter of preference, so try both (if you can) and take it from there. Just my opinion.


----------



## jaywillin

blownaway said:


> Well put swspiers.  Two different versions of greatness.  So far I've noticed the GS1Ke not as dark sounding in the mids vs the GSKe.  In other words the GSke has more body in the mid range vs the 560 which sounds a little dryer in comparison.  Guitar and voices especially sound more natural with the GSKe.
> 
> I had no idea how much a difference sound stage for better or worse adds to the emotional experience of listening to music. I'll take more sound stage realism over the last notes of bass extension any day.  For example on Pink Floyd's Comfortably Numb, David Gilmore's epic solo sounds like he's playing non top of Mt Everest vs playing at a nice open indoor venue.  Granted, not all recording bring this quality out but when they do it's huge.
> 
> *I still need to burn in the 560 a little longer to be sure but so far the GS1Ke is winning on the score cards. *


 
 and the treble is better on the gs1ke, smoother


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> and the treble is better on the gs1ke, smoother




Really?. Maybe at lower comparable volume. Otherwise, I thought the 560's were the best I ever heard. But, you did have more time than I did...


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Really?. Maybe at lower comparable volume. Otherwise, I thought the 560's were the best I ever heard. But, you did have more time than I did...


 
 i occasionally got a little harshness, a little edge, not much but enough i noticed


----------



## TheDreamthinker

joseph69 said:


> Tough call…I had the GS1K and although it is an excellent HP, I preferred the PS1K,
> Too me, they are two different HP's. Its a matter of preference, so try both (if you can) and take it from there. Just my opinion.


 


smitty1110 said:


> I've been hearing good stuff about the ps1000e, but that's 70% more than the gs1000. My advice is to look into your heart...now ignore everything you saw there, and look into your wallet. Now that you've got the right frame of mind*, choose wisely. I can state that the old gs100's are great, and are probably my favorite headphones right now, but I haven't gotten a chance to try out the new e versions.
> 
> *Advice may not be right for everyone, see a doctor if you have indecision for more than 4 hours.


 
 [size=12.7272720336914px] [/size]
 [size=12.7272720336914px]Reading all this makes me want to go to a store and audition the GS1000i again.[/size]
 [size=12.7272720336914px]Sadly small store owners don't take kindly do people auditioning and not buying.[/size]
 [size=12.7272720336914px] [/size]
 [size=12.7272720336914px]Which is understandable in a way.[/size]


----------



## jaywillin

gs1000e's shipped out today, ps1000's due tomorrow, so today, only ONE headphone !!! i'm having withdrawals !!


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> gs1000e's shipped out today, ps1000's due tomorrow, so today, only ONE headphone !!! i'm having withdrawals !!


 
 Congratulation Jay!


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> gs1000e's shipped out today, ps1000's due tomorrow, so today, only ONE headphone !!! i'm having withdrawals !!


 
 Yikes!


----------



## Textfeud

GS1000 vs RS1.. What are the differences?


----------



## JoeDoe

textfeud said:


> GS1000 vs RS1.. What are the differences?




Soundstage and signature. GS 1000 as much bigger soundstage. Also little more extension at both ends with the mid slightly behind. RS one is more intimate and more mid forward.


----------



## joseph69

textfeud said:


> GS1000 vs RS1.. What are the differences?


 
 With the (i) series, as far as I can remember the GS has a larger sound-stage/slightly deeper bass/recessed mid-range.
 The RS's sound-stage is fine with me, and I felt the bass was tighter with a much more intimate/forward mid-range.


----------



## Textfeud

Thanks guys. I do use the G-cushions with the RS1i for a bit more soundstage AND comfort. With certain music (bright rock or hiphop) the RS1i can get a little shouty. Not that it hurts my ears or anything. Does the GS1000 have that same thing? I read that the treble is brighter with GS1000 even.


----------



## joseph69

textfeud said:


> Thanks guys. I do use the G-cushions with the RS1i for a bit more soundstage AND comfort. With certain music (bright rock or hiphop) the RS1i can get a little shouty. Not that it hurts my ears or anything. Does the GS1000 have that same thing? I read that the treble is brighter with GS1000 even.


 
 I actually thought the treble was a bit brighter with the GS than the RS…but then again, I didn't have the GS's very long and my RS's at the time were at least 1yrs old, so I'm sure with more burn-in the treble would have settled more with the GS's


----------



## ruthieandjohn

textfeud said:


> Thanks guys. I do use the G-cushions with the RS1i for a bit more soundstage AND comfort. With certain music (bright rock or hiphop) the RS1i can get a little shouty. Not that it hurts my ears or anything. Does the GS1000 have that same thing? I read that the treble is brighter with GS1000 even.


 

 Hey, Textfeud, I do Exactly the same thing.
  
 The only difference is... as I wear the RS1is with the G-cushions, I say to myself, over and over, "See?  These are Just As Good as jaywillin's GS1000e's that I SOOO wanted to buy but he couldn't wait the months and months I needed to save up for them?"  I've also gotten two wooden drink coasters that I am inking with "Grado GS1000e" so I can glue one on each earpiece to complete the illusion.  (I also keep my car window's up in summer to make others think I have Air Conditioning!)


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> i occasionally got a little harshness, a little edge, not much but enough i noticed


 
 Must be those cheap amps and DACs you use.
  
 (Just kidding!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## pdrm360

swspiers said:


> Really?. Maybe at lower comparable volume. Otherwise, I thought the 560's were the best I ever heard. But, you did have more time than I did...


 
  
 Yes really. the RS1e has also much smoother trebles then the HE0560.


----------



## swspiers

pdrm360 said:


> Yes really. the RS1e has also much smoother trebles then the HE0560.


 
 I was comparing the GS1000e to the HE-560.
  
 But as has been documented on this thread before, I'm a heretic, and consider the RS1i to the one of the worst values in the whole hobby.  The RS1e would have to be a totally different beast than the RS1i.
  
 I understand that I have to hear the headphone to have a valid opinion.  But in the meantime, I am more than doubtful.  But respectfully doubtful...


----------



## pdrm360

swspiers said:


> I was comparing the GS1000e to the HE-560.
> 
> But as has been documented on this thread before, I'm a heretic, and consider the RS1i to the one of the worst values in the whole hobby.  The RS1e would have to be a totally different beast than the RS1i.
> 
> I understand that I have to hear the headphone to have a valid opinion.  But in the meantime, I am more than doubtful.  But respectfully doubtful...


 
  
 I know I shouldn't say this here but IMO the HE-560 is better value than the GS1K.


----------



## pdrm360

swspiers said:


> I was comparing the GS1000e to the HE-560.
> 
> But as has been documented on this thread before, I'm a heretic, and consider *the RS1i to the one of the worst values in the whole hobby.*  The RS1e would have to be a totally different beast than the RS1i.
> 
> I understand that I have to hear the headphone to have a valid opinion.  But in the meantime, I am more than doubtful.  But respectfully doubtful...


 
  
 It's not in compare to PS/GS1000.  In case of value, the SR60e is the best, IMO.


----------



## diamondears

joedoe said:


> Soundstage and signature. GS 1000 as much bigger soundstage. Also little more extension at both ends with the mid slightly behind. RS one is more intimate and more mid forward.


How about with same cushions JoeDoe? Same impressions?


----------



## bbophead

Never did make peace with the texture of the planar magnetics.  Something was "funny".
  
 I wear my 325is with G-Cush and, geez, it sounds really good.
  
 If I had the budget for GS or PS, I would probably jump, but since I don't, I don't need to.


----------



## smitty1110

bbophead said:


> Never did make peace with the texture of the planar magnetics.  Something was "funny".
> 
> I wear my 325is with G-Cush and, geez, it sounds really good.
> 
> If I had the budget for GS or PS, I would probably jump, but since I don't, I don't need to.


 

 The jump from SR 325i's to my PS-500 (sn 255) was huge. You might not notice it that much, but the bass presence on the 325's is a bit thin, but it's much better with the 500's. Then again, you can get good bass out of cheaper headphones from other manufacturers. The trade offs we make in this hobby...


----------



## bbophead

smitty1110 said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > Never did make peace with the texture of the planar magnetics.  Something was "funny".
> ...


 

 Actually, not my impression.  Had both for ten months for comparison.  The 500 had too much mid-bass for me, not a lot, but still.  Happy with my 325.


----------



## blownaway

jaywillin said:


> and the treble is better on the gs1ke, smoother


 
 Agree.  Maybe my view will change with further burn-in on the HE-560.  When I play Miles Davis Someday My Prince Will Come @ 24bit rez the trumpet notes sound higher than they should be.  The GS1Ke sounds smoother but still extended.  I think treble on the grado's sounds a little more laid back compared to the HE-560.  The word that best describes the GS1ke treble is "sweet". 
  
 I read from others that comparing the i version with the e, the e has smoother treble, not as bright sounding with more forward/robust mid range.  I feel the PS1Ke have even more forward mids than the GS1Ke.


----------



## Makiah S

blownaway said:


> Agree.  Maybe my view will change with further burn-in on the HE-560.  When I play Miles Davis Someday My Prince Will Come @ 24bit rez the trumpet notes sound higher than they should be.  The GS1Ke sounds smoother but still extended.  I think treble on the grado's sounds a little more laid back compared to the HE-560.
> 
> I read from others that comparing the i version with the e, the e has smoother treble, not as bright sounding with more forward/robust mid range.  I feel the PS1Ke have even more forward mids than the GS1Ke.


 
 *sigh* I need to hear them my self, and what drives me nuts is that I like the Senn Grado I have, joe has assured me that is has the traditional grad sound, check the thread out, either way I would really like to hear the TOTL line up for Hrado, as both the HE 560 and some TOTL Grados are on my horizen as upgrades


----------



## blownaway

mshenay said:


> *sigh* I need to hear them my self, and what drives me nuts is that I like the Senn Grado I have, joe has assured me that is has the traditional grad sound, check the thread out, either way I would really like to hear the TOTL line up for Hrado, as both the HE 560 and some TOTL Grados are on my horizen as upgrades


 
 You'll dig em both once you hear them


----------



## Makiah S

blownaway said:


> You'll dig em both once you hear them


 
 Yea I need to make it out to a meet to get to hear em both!
  
 Still loving the HE 4 I have though :O, Mango Wood cups... avoid them like the plag btw!
  
 The pair on my HE 4 are soft as the dickens! Sounds good though


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> Yep... only limited by my pocketbook... and the decision of whether to get theGS1000 first or go straight to thePS1000, which I know I will ultimately get.


 
 if while you're saving up for the Ps1000, you find a KILLER deal on a Gs1k, then absolutely jump on it!  
  
 One thing I love about Grados (beside the sound) is their high resale value! ...well, if you buy used, that is...
  


blownaway said:


> Well put swspiers.  Two different versions of greatness.  So far I've noticed the GS1Ke not as dark sounding in the mids vs the GSKe.  In other words the GSke has more body in the mid range vs the 560 which sounds a little dryer in comparison.  Guitar and voices especially sound more natural with the GSKe.
> 
> I had no idea how much a difference sound stage for better or worse adds to the emotional experience of listening to music. I'll take more sound stage realism over the last notes of bass extension any day.  For example on Pink Floyd's Comfortably Numb, David Gilmore's epic solo sounds like he's playing non top of Mt Everest vs playing at a nice open indoor venue.  Granted, not all recording bring this quality out but when they do it's huge.
> 
> I still need to burn in the 560 a little longer to be sure but so far the GS1Ke is winning on the score cards.


 
 nice comparison and observations, thanks!
  


joseph69 said:


> Tough call…I had the GS1K and although it is an excellent HP, I preferred the PS1K,
> Too me, they are two different HP's. Its a matter of preference, so try both (if you can) and take it from there. Just my opinion.


 
 good call!
  
  
 For me Grados tend to mess me up when it comes time to downsizing Grados. What I mean is, there comes a point when you think to yourself, I have one Grado to many, so it's time to axe a few pairs. The problem is that each one of them does something slightly different than the other that you love about them.
  
 Right now, I have an Sr225, Rs1, Gs1ki, and Ps1000. Naturally(for me), the first to get the axe will be the sr225, but then I start to think of:
 1. how great it sounds for the $$(value)
 2. convenience. I have the older 225 with *low profile cups*. Love 'em
 3. perfect for doing chores ...vs Rs, Gs, and Ps. Last thing I wanna do is accidentally have one of those get yanked off my head!
 4. sounds great!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Anyhow, the point I was gonna make (before getting distracted), was that it's not always that easy with Grados. You think you can just go up the ladder and get a more expensive model and then sell your current model, but guess what!? that's not always the case! you may like the cheaper model better! or better yet, now you have two of them and you really like both of them, FUUUDGE!!! This was NOT the plan! I was supposed to keep just one of them!!! 




   
  
 Quote:


jaywillin said:


> gs1000e's shipped out today, ps1000's due tomorrow, so today, only ONE headphone !!! i'm having withdrawals !!


 
 Oh snap! I forgot you got another pair!  ...soon you will be whole again!


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Yep... only limited by my pocketbook... and the decision of whether to get theGS1000 first or go straight to thePS1000, which I know I will ultimately get.
> ...


 
  Worms.....let me help you make that decision of what Grado to get rid of first, if you are down grading........that would be the 225, sir   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 If you need anything else....just let me know


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> Worms.....let me help you make that decision of what Grado to get rid of first, if you are down grading........that would be the 225, sir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks whirlwind! ...I feel the weight of the world *off* my shoulders now! phew!


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Worms.....let me help you make that decision of what Grado to get rid of first, if you are down grading........that would be the 225, sir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


wormsdriver said:


> Thanks whirlwind! ...I feel the weight of the world *off* my shoulders now! phew!


 
 people helping people !!!


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> people helping people !!!


----------



## bpcans

Been listening to this today.Eliane Elias "Here's Something for You". She's a marvellous pianist and vocalist. There's something missing from my home rig.A dedicated home DAC. I've got a bit over $1K, any recommendations? I was saving up for a Chord Hugo but that's still a long pony ride away. I didn't care for the sound of the Benchmark 1 or 2, and the Rega DAC wasn't all that I hoped for. Oh, and in case you didn't notice, my livingroom is a mess.


----------



## bbophead

bpcans said:


> Been listening to this today.Eliane Elias "Here's Something for You". She's a marvellous pianist and vocalist. There's something missing from my home rig.A dedicated home DAC. I've got a bit over $1K, any recommendations? I was saving up for a Chord Hugo but that's still a long pony ride away. I didn't care for the sound of the Benchmark 1or 2, the Rega DAC wasn't all that I hoped for. Oh, and in case you didn't notice, my livingroom is a mess.


 

 I've seen her a couple of times.  TOTL.
  
 I've been a fan of Peachtree for quite a while, sabre dac and all.


----------



## jaywillin

they're here !


----------



## whirlwind

^^ Nice ^^

Hmmmm....I have no toolbar when I reply to post......no way to change font...or use spoiler tags....nothing.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> ^^ Nice ^^
> 
> Hmmmm....I have no toolbar when I reply to post......no way to change font...or use spoiler tags....nothing.


 





 you ain't holdin' your mouth right boy !!


----------



## whirlwind

ha!


----------



## bassboysam

Not Grado related, but I got a pair of D5000s to see what the hype is about. They sound almost identical to my D2000s so far.


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> they're here !


They're beautiful jaywillin, but do they sound any good? The matte finish is real nice.


----------



## stacker45

Congratz Jay, and happy listening.


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> They're beautiful jaywillin, but do they sound any good? The matte finish is real nice.


 
  
 they sound very good
 i like the matte finish too, that chrome is too flashy for me !!


----------



## jaywillin

thanks stacker, enjoying them immensely so far


----------



## Textfeud

Anybody ever hear the Magnum V5 drivers and how would they compare to let's say RS1i.


----------



## whirlwind

Going to be a great weekend!
  

  
 Thank you very much, Joseph....for picking this up for me.....the three extra songs are superb....especially Black Irish Eyes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Whenever you need anything, just let me know and it is as good as done, sir .
  
 Those are great looking cans, Jay!


----------



## XLR8

Super stuff Jaywillin.
Sometimes, I feel like Xmas has arrived early when reading this thread


----------



## supatrupa

Just wanted to join the party.  I love my 325is and RS1i.


----------



## blownaway

jaywillin said:


> they're here !


 
  
 Congrats!  I wanna try a pair NOW.


----------



## joseph69

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



post #19160 of 19163
 4 hours, 26 minutes ago 

    

 [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/d/d1/100x100px-LS-d174f58b_DSC07494.jpeg[/img]
 
whirlwind





 
offline
 
2,293 Posts. Joined 3/2007
Location: Ohio
 


   Going to be a great weekend!
  

  
 Thank you very much, Joseph....for picking this up for me.....the three extra songs are superb....especially Black Irish Eyes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Whenever you need anything, just let me know and it is as good as done, sir .
  
 Those are great looking cans, Jay!
  


 Anytime, enjoy!


----------



## blownaway

I’m torn between the Hifiman HE560 or the Grado GS1000e (a know it's rough). Here is my comparison between the two (helps me organize my thoughts).  Feel free to chime if you have anything to add or feel the same as I do.  I’m going to decide on which one over the weekend.  I just downloaded the “ultimate headphone demonstration disc” from HDTracks. It should be fun to compare the two.
  
*HE-560*
  
_Positives:_
  
 A more “fun” sound signature. A headphone that aims to please the masses.
  
 Very musically engaging headphone
  
 Better for metal, classic rock because of the bass quantity & extension and the slightly forward of neutral mid-range.
  
_Negatives:_
  
 After awhile music seems to all mix together, less separation and isolation of pure musical tones
  
 Bass can at times sound less “special” because it’s everywhere (in just about every song)
  
 Bass can have a wooliness quality to the sound and less textured
  
 Treble can sound a little thin at times
  
 Sound stage is good, not great.  Missing height and some width
  
 Seriously dorky looking 
  
  
*GS-1000e*
  
_Positives:_
  
 Vocals, piano, brass instruments sound more true to life. Superior timbre in all but lowest bass and bass drum
  
 Acoustic instruments sound full of life. Soft passages instruments remain in focus and don’t get lost in the scuffle.
  
 Greater dynamics (no so with rock).
  
 The less of neutral (or neutral, hard to say) mid-range brings out a airiness-lightness of sound and sweetness in the treble.  I think it’s a little less than neutral but who knows.
  
 Superlative sound stage
  
_Negatives:_
  
 On some recorded bass music drums & electric bass don’t _quite_ have the “umph” factor (but very close)
  
 Kicks-xss with rock but not_ totally_
  
 Takes a little more listening “effort” to fully appreciate


----------



## joseph69

blownaway said:


> I’m torn between the Hifiman HE560 or the Grado GS1000e (a know it's rough). Here is my comparison between the two (helps me organize my thoughts).  Feel free to chime if you have anything to add or feel the same as I do.  I’m going to decide on which one over the weekend.  I just downloaded the “ultimate headphone demonstration disc” from HDTracks. It should be fun to compare the two.
> 
> *HE-560*
> 
> ...


 
 Sounds like the GS's win!
 I don't want to throw you off track… but the other night I was listening to some Grung/Classic Rock with my PS1K/Lyr combo. This is the third time I had the PS's, and I never listen at peak levels with them, but the other night I ROCKED OUT LOUDLY for a little while for the first time ever with the PS's, and all I have to say is...I was blown away with them at peak levels (wouldn't recommend for long periods). Everything was just 100% right IMO. So if any type of Rock is your preference, I would consider holding out, or buying a used PS1K. Just my opinion from your post. Mind you, I listen to Smooth/Contemporary/Chill/Lounge Jazz 80% of the time…this was the first time I ever listened to Grunge/Classic Rock genres with the PS's. I've listened plenty of times to Grunge/Classic rock with my 325is's/RS1i's, but they are lacking in the bass for most recordings, where as the PS's didn't lack bass with any of the recordings, the sound was amazingly full. I actually like my 325is's for Grunge/Classic Rock a bit more than the RS1i's…but like my RS1i's for the different Jazz genres I mentioned, and 60's 70's Hits.


----------



## Makiah S

blownaway said:


> I’m torn between the Hifiman HE560 or the Grado GS1000e (a know it's rough). Here is my comparison between the two (helps me organize my thoughts).  Feel free to chime if you have anything to add or feel the same as I do.  I’m going to decide on which one over the weekend.  I just downloaded the “ultimate headphone demonstration disc” from HDTracks. It should be fun to compare the two.
> 
> *HE-560*
> 
> ...


 
 *sigh* what are you powering the Hifiman With,
  
 My HE 4 has "woolie" bass when it's under powered :/ I've switched to balanced solid state amps for about a year now and honestly, I can say that "wooly" bass on an Ortho is often the sign that maybe... your amp's not up to snuff... Good to have some nice head room on any amp running an ortho as they like a good bit of current to get that bass under control and nice n Taught, I mean the HE 4 is TIGHT... like... you can stick in some audio grade "coal" an the HE 4 will give you Diamonds lol [ok maybe not] but it's very fast an very quick in the bass.
  
 But who knows,  maybe the HE 560 is a touch wolly. I've not heard it :/


----------



## CH23

jaywillin said:


> they're here !




That's the first time i've seen another pair of "original" PS1K's beside my own! Congrats on these, Jay. They sound absolutely fantastic!

Could i ask you what serial number they have?


----------



## jaywillin

ch23 said:


> That's the first time i've seen another pair of "original" PS1K's beside my own! Congrats on these, Jay. They sound absolutely fantastic!
> 
> Could i ask you what serial number they have?


 
 #1118,  and the pic doesn't do them justice, mint , mint , mint condition , i feel like i stole them , i got these for less than a new pair of gs1ke's


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> #1118,  and the pic doesn't do them justice, mint , mint , mint condition , i feel like i stole them , i got these for less than a new pair of gs1ke's


 
 congrats again Jay! I kept eyeballin' those before I bought my pair. Went ahead and got the "flashy" ones!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  
 I also based it on that the demos that I got have full manufacturer warranty, which I mistakenly thought was 2 years, but it's only one (I think). Got them from TTVJ, which as you know are great to deal with!


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> congrats again Jay! I kept eyeballin' those before I bought my pair. Went ahead and got the "flashy" ones!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 yep, you guys in texas can be flashy !
 todd's great for sure, i got the gs's and the wadia 121 from him


----------



## CH23

jaywillin said:


> #1118,  and the pic doesn't do them justice, mint , mint , mint condition , i feel like i stole them , i got these for less than a new pair of gs1ke's




i thought that only the first 200 units were like that? 

It's good that you got a steal, seeing as you buy and sell a lot (a LOT) of headphones


----------



## jaywillin

ch23 said:


> i thought that only the first 200 units were like that?
> 
> It's good that you got a steal, seeing as you buy and sell a lot (a LOT) of headphones


 

 I'm not sure about the number of he matte finish's were done
 i'm trying to NOT buy and sell as much, bt so far, it's been toooooouuuuuugggghhhhh


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> ch23 said:
> 
> 
> > i thought that only the first 200 units were like that?
> ...



 


It is not your fault....it is all DNA related


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > ch23 said:
> ...


 
 I do have the addictive gene


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > jaywillin said:
> ...


 
 that is ok....it runs hand and hand with the FUN gene....you can not have one without the other.....they are the "Bonnie & Clyde' genes!


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> that is ok....it runs hand and hand with the FUN gene....you can not have one without the other.....they are the "Bonnie & Clyde' genes!


 
 and i suspect you have some experience with this as well ! just a hunch


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > that is ok....it runs hand and hand with the FUN gene....you can not have one without the other.....they are the "Bonnie & Clyde' genes!
> ...


 
 Yeah....mainly in the 1970's - 80's


----------



## diamondears

jaywillin said:


> #1118,  and the pic doesn't do them justice, mint , mint , mint condition , i feel like i stole them , i got these for less than a new pair of gs1ke's


What a deal! Congratulations. Enjoy and keep giving us impressions.


----------



## swspiers

blownaway said:


> I’m torn between the Hifiman HE560 or the Grado GS1000e (a know it's rough). Here is my comparison between the two (helps me organize my thoughts).  Feel free to chime if you have anything to add or feel the same as I do.  I’m going to decide on which one over the weekend.  I just downloaded the “ultimate headphone demonstration disc” from HDTracks. It should be fun to compare the two.
> 
> *HE-560*
> 
> ...




All of the above is why I chose the HFM-460i.


----------



## blownaway

joseph69 said:


> Sounds like the GS's win!
> I don't want to throw you off track… but the other night I was listening to some Grung/Classic Rock with my PS1K/Lyr combo. This is the third time I had the PS's, and I never listen at peak levels with them, but the other night I ROCKED OUT LOUDLY for a little while for the first time ever with the PS's, and all I have to say is...I was blown away with them at peak levels (wouldn't recommend for long periods). Everything was just 100% right IMO. So if any type of Rock is your preference, I would consider holding out, or buying a used PS1K. Just my opinion from your post. Mind you, I listen to Smooth/Contemporary/Chill/Lounge Jazz 80% of the time…this was the first time I ever listened to Grunge/Classic Rock genres with the PS's. I've listened plenty of times to Grunge/Classic rock with my 325is's/RS1i's, but they are lacking in the bass for most recordings, where as the PS's didn't lack bass with any of the recordings, the sound was amazingly full. I actually like my 325is's for Grunge/Classic Rock a bit more than the RS1i's…but like my RS1i's for the different Jazz genres I mentioned, and 60's 70's Hits.


 
  
 Great points joseph69, I have little doubt that the PS1K/Lyr combo would rock out. I would love to hear the combo.
  
 I'm slowly coming to the conclusion that no *one* headphone works for *all* genres _plus_ work for portable and home use. 
  
 I wonder if the PS1K is lighter than the PS1Ke?  I tried the PS1Ke and it was too heavy for my portable use (mainly for walks and around the house),


----------



## blownaway

swspiers said:


> All of the above is why I chose the HFM-460i.


 
  
 HFM 460i ?  Is that even a model?


----------



## blownaway

mshenay said:


> *sigh* what are you powering the Hifiman With,
> 
> My HE 4 has "woolie" bass when it's under powered :/ I've switched to balanced solid state amps for about a year now and honestly, I can say that "wooly" bass on an Ortho is often the sign that maybe... your amp's not up to snuff... Good to have some nice head room on any amp running an ortho as they like a good bit of current to get that bass under control and nice n Taught, I mean the HE 4 is TIGHT... like... you can stick in some audio grade "coal" an the HE 4 will give you Diamonds lol [ok maybe not] but it's very fast an very quick in the bass.
> 
> But who knows,  maybe the HE 560 is a touch wolly. I've not heard it :/


 
 I'm powering the HE-560 with the portable Vortuge Pure II amp which is far from under powered .  I used it with my HD650's for a time and it rocked heavily.  I personally think it's a characteristic for the HE-560 more then the amp.  I've heard this from other users as well.  I'm sure the bass gets tighter with certain amp combos.  It's not a major complaint just not the wicked and diamond crusted head banging bass of the HE 4.


----------



## swspiers

blownaway said:


> HFM 460i ?  Is that even a model?




Doh!

I meant 400i!!!


----------



## joseph69

blownaway said:


> Great points joseph69, I have little doubt that the PS1K/Lyr combo would rock out. I would love to hear the combo.
> 
> I'm slowly coming to the conclusion that no *one* headphone works for *all* genres _plus_ work for portable and home use.
> 
> I wonder if the PS1K is lighter than the PS1Ke?  I tried the PS1Ke and it was too heavy for my portable use (mainly for walks and around the house),


 
 I didn't realize that you had listened to the PS1Ke, I thought you never heard either PS1K.
 I don't know for sure, but I would think that both PSK's weigh the same...and no, they wouldn't be good for portable use.
 I do find them very comfortable though, while relaxing, and the weight doesn't bother me in any way.


----------



## jaywillin

just listened to this in 24/48 with the ps1k's ,


----------



## CH23

jaywillin said:


> just listened to this in 24/48 with the ps1k's , :basshead:




I finally understand the linking of youtube videos.

I seriously believed that people would actually listen to youtube audio.


----------



## jaywillin

ch23 said:


> I finally understand the linking of youtube videos.
> 
> I seriously believed that people would actually listen to youtube audio.


 
 well i do some, mostly live show/concert stuff, the dead, the allmans brothers, widespread panic... etc


----------



## joseph69

> jaywillin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just listened to this with the 325is's/MM combo WOW!
 Nice one Jay!


----------



## lookingforIEMs

Hey guys I'm thinking of getting an open headphone. Currently I'm thinking either SR80e or a second hand SR125i. The SR125i seems to be a better deal, no? Also, what's the jack type? I'm only using an X5 so I can only use 1/8 plugs and I distinctly remember some of the i series have 1/4 jacks


Thanks
Sean


----------



## CH23

lookingforiems said:


> Hey guys I'm thinking of getting an open headphone. Currently I'm thinking either SR80e or a second hand SR125i. The SR125i seems to be a better deal, no? Also, what's the jack type? I'm only using an X5 so I can only use 1/8 plugs and I distinctly remember some of the i series have 1/4 jacks
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Sean




If you can get the SR125i for a nice price, and it's in good condition, i'd get that one.

All Grado's with a 1/4 jack, should come with an adaptor for 1/8 plugs. Make sure to ask the seller if that's included.

On beforehand i'd like to congratulate you on getting Grado's, you'll love them!


----------



## lookingforIEMs

ch23 said:


> If you can get the SR125i for a nice price, and it's in good condition, i'd get that one.
> 
> All Grado's with a 1/4 jack, should come with an adaptor for 1/8 plugs. Make sure to ask the seller if that's included.
> 
> On beforehand i'd like to congratulate you on getting Grado's, you'll love them!





Thanks  just PMed the seller and waiting for his reply.... he's selling for 99sgd so I'm guessing it's very worth it haha plus he said he used it less than 5 times should be in very good condition too!.... looking forward to great study times with it haha


----------



## sinnottj

lookingforiems said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Actually only the RS1i / GS1000 / PS1000 come with the adapter for 1/8 inch plugs!
  
 Grado sell a very good adapter for use with the other models.


----------



## CH23

sinnottj said:


> Actually only the RS1i / GS1000 / PS1000 come with the adapter for 1/8 inch plugs!
> 
> Grado sell a very good adapter for use with the other models.




Sorry, i didn't know that.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

Shucks the guy doesn't seem to have anything to offer other than the headphones themselves and a 3.5mm adapter... should I be worried of a fake?


----------



## wormsdriver

blownaway said:


> Great points joseph69, I have little doubt that the PS1K/Lyr combo would rock out. I would love to hear the combo.
> 
> I'm slowly coming to the conclusion that no *one* headphone works for *all* genres _plus_ work for portable and home use.
> 
> I wonder if the PS1K is lighter than the PS1Ke?  *I tried the PS1Ke and it was too heavy for my portable use (mainly for walks and around the house), *


 
 yeah, unfortunately, that is one thing that the Ps1k can't beat the Gs1k in.!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


joseph69 said:


> I didn't realize that you had listened to the PS1Ke, I thought you never heard either PS1K.
> I don't know for sure, but I would think that both PSK's weigh the same...and *no, they wouldn't be good for portable use.*
> *I do find them very comfortable though, while relaxing, and the weight doesn't bother me in any way.*


 
 +1!
  
 very comfortable headphone, but it is definitely for home use, not good for moving about.


jaywillin said:


> just listened to this in 24/48 with the ps1k's ,




  
 Man, I haven't listened to them (PS1k) in almost a week, till tonight. WOW, I sure did miss them!
  
 I was just listening to the Chesky Ultimate Demonstration Disk while catching up with this thread. MY GOODNESS! I've heard this CD many times, BUT NEVER QUITE LIKE THIS! What a great pair of Headphones!  Great transparency, timber, soundstage, dynamics!!! wow!...
   
  
 Quote:


jaywillin said:


> well i do some, mostly live show/concert stuff, the dead, the allmans brothers, widespread panic... etc


 
 yes sir! Youtube is a great source for live music you can't find anywhere else! ... Although maybe not so much with a TOTL headphone like the Ps1k. Still, many great recordings out their in youtube land, even if the videos are not.


----------



## wormsdriver

lookingforiems said:


> Shucks the guy doesn't seem to have anything to offer other than the headphones themselves and a 3.5mm adapter... should I be worried of a fake?


 
  
 No fakes to worry about. Like sinnottj posted below...


sinnottj said:


> Actually only the RS1i / GS1000 / PS1000 come with the adapter for 1/8 inch plugs!
> 
> Grado sell a very good adapter for use with the other models.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

wormsdriver said:


> No fakes to worry about. Like sinnottj posted below...




Okie thanks guys! Will post pics when I get them!


----------



## wormsdriver




----------



## whirlwind

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Great pic, worms


----------



## wormsdriver

Look who decided to come out of the closet storage to join the fun!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



:


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> Great pic, worms


 
 thanks! man, the flash on the camera is not a good friend to the Ps1k!


----------



## wormsdriver

ok guys, last two pics. I've never had them all together at once!


----------



## whirlwind

Great power trio there at the bottom.


----------



## wormsdriver

I'm a happy camper, yes sir!!!


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> ok guys, last two pics. I've never had them all together at once!


 
 the "trinity"


----------



## wormsdriver

I cannot emphasize this enough Grado heads. THE PS1K IS DEFINITELY WORTH IT!


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> the "trinity"


 
 tres hombres!


----------



## lookingforIEMs

wormsdriver said:


> ok guys, last two pics. I've never had them all together at once!




That is the dream.


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> I cannot emphasize this enough Grado heads. THE PS1K IS DEFINITELY WORTH IT!


 
 and if you can find one at the price of a gs1ke, well....... its a no brainer !!


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > the "trinity"
> ...


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> and if you can find one at the price of a gs1ke, well....... its a no brainer !!


 
 and minty on top of that! ha!


----------



## jaywillin

jaywillin said:


> and if you can find one at the price of a gs1ke, well....... its a no brainer !!


 
  
  


wormsdriver said:


> and minty on top of that! ha!


 
 but that's not meant to imply that the gs1ke "ain't all that"  it is, it's just a little different, and i could have lived happily with it, and may again one day
 it has a certain something, balance, refinement , i bet it'd sing with the mad ear+ hd   and it's PURTY


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> and if you can find one at the price of a gs1ke, well....... its a no brainer !!


 
 so for all the inquiring minds out there Mr. Jay, in your humble opinion, your personal preference. Which do you prefer? Gs1ke or Ps1k?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 EDIT: ha, just read your post above. Damn, I type sloooow...


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > and if you can find one at the price of a gs1ke, well....... its a no brainer !!
> ...


 
 yeah...your were drop dead gorgeous


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> but that's not meant to imply that the gs1ke "ain't all that"  it is, it's just a little different, and i could have lived happily with it, and may again one day
> it has a certain something, balance, refinement , i bet it'd sing with the mad ear+ hd   and it's PURTY


 
 yes indeed! I can definitely live with the Ps1k at home, and Gs1ki at work! I'm happy, I tells ya!


----------



## whirlwind

I wish I could listen to my cans at work.
  
 I would probably be more productive


----------



## wormsdriver

well, some limited use anyways...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ...


----------



## jaywillin

whew !!!! that was close, someone beat me to the MAD HD300 amp that i had been staring at


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> whew !!!! that was close, someone beat me to the MAD HD300 amp that i had been staring at


 
 Ah man.....that was a nice looking mad......a super tuned mad ear


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> whew !!!! that was close, someone beat me to the MAD HD300 amp that i had been staring at


 
 I haven't been so lucky with that DAC you so kindly (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) pointed me to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It's killin' meee!


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> Ah man.....that was a nice looking mad......a super tuned mad ear


 
 Ha! good riddance! that thing was too tempting!


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > whew !!!! that was close, someone beat me to the MAD HD300 amp that i had been staring at
> ...


 
 Just click on it....then hit buy


----------



## wormsdriver

man it's been hard going back to the Rs1 after getting used to the Ps and Gs grados. I've been pad rolling with the Rs1 and finally came to a new favorite pad for it.... the taped L-cush! I had always prefered them with the TTVJ flats, but taped L-cush for the win... for now


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> Just click on it....then hit buy


 
 I was on the PayPal check out with my finger on the trigger!  all time stood still!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  just looking at the damn screen!


----------



## jaywillin

since i missed out on the hd300, i stuck to my original plan, the lcd2f from razordog will soon make an appearance 
 worms, there might be a t1 in your future !


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> Just click on it....then hit buy


 
 ha! you're just as bad as Jay!


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> man it's been hard going back to the Rs1 after getting used to the Ps and Gs grados. I've been pad rolling with the Rs1 and finally came to a new favorite pad for it.... the taped L-cush! I had always prefered them with the TTVJ flats, but taped L-cush for the win... for now


 
 I hear you dude......once you have that bigger soundstage and detail retrieval and such......the RS and SR sound pretty darn narrow and not very deep....it gets hard to grab for them, actually.


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Just click on it....then hit buy
> ...


 
 Oh no.....NO WAY


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> since i missed out on the hd300, i stuck to my original plan, the lcd2f from razordog will soon make an appearance
> worms, there might be a t1 in your future !


 
 my girl went to go see a fortune teller yesterday, but she didn't tell me anything about that!  ...pff, fortune smortion!


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> Oh no.....NO WAY


 
 ah, you're right. my apologies!


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> my girl went to go see a fortune teller yesterday, but she didn't tell me anything about that!  ...pff, fortune smortion!


 
 she wouldn't fib to you would she ?? lol


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> I hear you dude......once you have that bigger soundstage and detail retrieval and such......the RS and SR sound pretty darn narrow and not very deep....it gets hard to grab for them, actually.


 
 ok, the Rs1 ain't giving up that easily. It's making a come back with these pads!


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> she wouldn't fib to you would she ?? lol


 
 Nah.  shhh, I'm just glad she didn't ask him about my recent spending!!!


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I hear you dude......once you have that bigger soundstage and detail retrieval and such......the RS and SR sound pretty darn narrow and not very deep....it gets hard to grab for them, actually.
> ...


 
 IMO....they are awesome for in your face rock....3 or 4 piece band with a couple guitars and drums......they really shine there.
  
 I loved them with ac/dc .....Angus was front and center and I loved that.


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> IMO....they are awesome for in your face rock....3 or 4 piece band with a couple guitars and drums......they really shine there.
> 
> I loved them with ac/dc .....Angus was front and center and I loved that.


 
 absolutely!  I just had to find the perfect music for it!


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > IMO....they are awesome for in your face rock....3 or 4 piece band with a couple guitars and drums......they really shine there.
> ...


 
 Yep.....I would like to revisit it someday, just for that type of rock.


----------



## wormsdriver

on a different note. I just bought a Geek out 700 a couple days ago and should be getting it around Tuesday. Anyhow, my question is, has anybody tried the Geeks with your Grados? 
  
 I was gonna buy a Grado Rs1 to make the Geek + Ra-1 my work rig, but I started getting cold feet on the Ra-1. I know the Little Dot is an Excellent amp and cheaper, but I need the portability of the battery powered Ra1...


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> Yep.....I would like to revisit it someday, just for that type of rock.


 
 it's seem like a lot of people that owned in the past (and enjoyed it) and sold it, end up missing it, and re-buying it at some point.


----------



## whirlwind

Maybe, Jay will know about the Geek


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> Maybe, Jay will know about the Geek


 
 Ha! I forgot I had already asked him.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 any other opinions welcomed. The thing is, once you get to the Gs1k, for example, you find out that you definitely need an amp to get that oomph outta them, and finding a portable/transportable that provides the juice Grados need is proving kinda hard! I need a battery powered portable.
  
 I had the CEntrance Hifi M8, and it did very well with the older Rs1, but then I tried it with an Rs1i, and it wasn't that special.  at all!


----------



## Justin_Time

smitty1110 said:


> I've been hearing good stuff about the ps1000e, but that's 70% more than the gs1000. My advice is to look into your heart...now ignore everything you saw there, and look into your wallet. Now that you've got the right frame of mind*, choose wisely. I can state that the old gs100's are great, and are probably my favorite headphones right now, but I haven't gotten a chance to try out the new e versions.
> 
> *Advice may not be right for everyone, see a doctor if you have indecision for more than 4 hours.




After 40 years in this hobby, I have learned one thing--I could have learned more if I were not so slow.

There will always be something to come out that will sound better than what you have regardless of how expensive and how good it is.
But just because something sounds better does not make what you have sound any worse. It still sounds as good as it did the day you bought it, if not a little better.

My recommendation is to buy what fits your taste and your budget.

Then feel free to yearn for something better. It costs nothing. And wanting is always more satisfying than having. Unfortunately, I found that out way too late.

Happy hunting!


----------



## wormsdriver

justin_time said:


> After 40 years in this hobby, I have learned one thing--I could have learned more if I were not so slow.
> 
> *There will always be something to come out that will sound better than what you have regardless of how expensive and how good it is.*
> *But just because something sounds better does not make what you have sound any worse. It still sounds as good as it did the day you bought it, if not a little better*.
> ...


 
 All true!
  


> buy what fits your taste and your budget.


 
 Great advice! +1


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> man it's been hard going back to the Rs1 after getting used to the Ps and Gs grados. I've been pad rolling with the Rs1 and finally came to a new favorite pad for it.... the taped L-cush! I had always prefered them with the TTVJ flats, but taped L-cush for the win... for now


 
 I hadn't listened to my 325is's/RS1i's for about a good 2 weeks, and it was a little strange going back to them after using the PS1K's…but it was a matter of short time to re-adjust to their differences again, and they both sounded awesome!
 And for me I find the same thing goes for the PS1K's after using the 325/RS's…I need to re-adjust to their sound as well.


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> I hadn't listened to my 325is's/RS1i's for about a good 2 weeks, and it was a little strange going back to them after using the PS1K's…but it was a matter of short time to re-adjust to their differences again, and they both sounded awesome!
> And for me I find the same thing goes for the PS1K's after using the 325/RS's…I need to re-adjust to their sound as well.


 
 yes Sir, indeed! Rs1's still got it! ...phew!  I was a bit worried at first, but keep in mind i hadn't listened to the Rs1 in over a month! All's well in Grado land


----------



## JoeDoe

Any Grado fans out there have experience with the new HE400i?


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Any Grado fans out there have experience with the new HE400i?



Swspiers does


----------



## swspiers

joedoe said:


> Any Grado fans out there have experience with the new HE400i?


 
  


jaywillin said:


> Swspiers does


 

 Yes, that would be me...
  
 From the 400i thread:
  
 Originally Posted by *swspiers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

 Wow, I actually typed 1000 words on the comparison, but when I read it I found it to be the precise pontification and BS that I usually skip and ignore when I read it on this site.
  
 So- in brief: Grado's are awesome.  If you like Grado's.  The 225i's have a narrow and intimate soundstage, recreate Tony Iommi's Gibson SG through Laney tube amps really well, and are incredibly revealing with gobs of micro-detail.  But they have a bump at 100 Hz, and an abrupt roll-off below that.  So- no bass in the lower octave and 1/2.  Which helps to make them so clear and efficient.  People either love them or hate them.  I love them!
  
 The 400i's, to me, are what a planar would sound like if Grado made them.  These are great rock headphones, but unlike my 225i's, they bring the secret sauce to all genre's.  But they are NOT bass-head cans by any means.  They remind me of a perfectly integrated sealed Rythmik sub that one only notices when it's not on.  Perfect balance, and when a song or soundtrack has meaningful content below 40 Hz, it is quite impressive.  Otherwise, I can hear how some people think they are lean.
  
 My Grado's used to get 75% of my listening time.  For the past 2 months, they get maybe 10%.  I like the 400i's that much...


----------



## joseph69

Her are some nice looking PS1K's if anyone is interested.
  
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-PS1000-Professional-Series-Headband-Headphones-Silver-Black-/201198383494?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item2ed85bb186


----------



## joseph69

Yes, that would be me...
  
 From the 400i thread:
  
 Originally Posted by *swspiers* 



 I just took a look at the HE-400i, they are beautiful looking  headphones and priced very reasonable… and the way you describe the sound signature is *really* tempting me to try them out. I've never heard a planar before, and I do understand they need a some power too drive them, and I do have the Lyr.
  
 EDIT:
 Just read the spec's, impedance is low, so there not hard to drive.
 I think I'm going to place an order for these and check them out.


----------



## joseph69

I just pulled the trigger on the HE-400i's…I know I said I would never be interested in a planar HP, but here goes! Hope they suit my taste.


----------



## pdrm360

This mod makes the RS1e more comfortable and almost over-ear. it also reduces treble above ~3K Hz by about 1dB.


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on the HE-400i's…I know I said I would never be interested in a planar HP, but here goes! Hope they suit my taste.


Oh no joseph, your headed for "The Abyss".


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Oh no joseph, your headed for "The Abyss".


 
 Do you mean a dark sounding HP???


----------



## JoeDoe

joseph69 said:


> Do you mean a dark sounding HP???


 

 Wrong Abyss


----------



## joseph69

joedoe said:


> Wrong Abyss


 
  
  


bpcans said:


> Oh no joseph, your headed for "The Abyss".


 
  
  


joedoe said:


> Wrong Abyss


 

 I got it now!


----------



## swspiers

joseph69 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on the HE-400i's…I know I said I would never be interested in a planar HP, but here goes! Hope they suit my taste.


 

 I can't wait to read your impressions!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on the HE-400i's…I know I said I would never be interested in a planar HP, but here goes! Hope they suit my taste.


 
 "never" is a relative word around here
 congrats, and looking forward to hearing what you think about them
 in the brief time i had to hear them at the nashville meet, i preferred the 560, but i only had the 400i on less than a minute probably, harding enough time
 to really get a feel for their sound.
 i myself have a new planar coming in, i ordered the lcd 2f yesterday, so it should be here wednesday or thereabouts


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on the HE-400i's…I know I said I would never be interested in a planar HP, but here goes! Hope they suit my taste.


 
 Congrats, Joseph


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> I can't wait to read your impressions!


 
  
  


jaywillin said:


> "never" is a relative word around here
> congrats, and looking forward to hearing what you think about them
> in the brief time i had to hear them at the nashville meet, i preferred the 560, but i only had the 400i on less than a minute probably, harding enough time
> to really get a feel for their sound.
> i myself have a new planar coming in, i ordered the lcd 2f yesterday, so it should be here wednesday or thereabouts


 
  
  


whirlwind said:


> Congrats, Joseph


 

 Thanks guys!
 And congratulations on your new LCD-2f's Jay. After reading *swpiers* brief description about the 400i and then seeing them and the price, I figured I never heard a planar before  so I'll give them a try. I should have them in 2-5 days…hope they sound as sweet as they look!


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> since i missed out on the hd300, i stuck to my original plan, the lcd2f from razordog will soon make an appearance
> worms, there might be a t1 in your future !


 

 I'll be curious what you think Jay after having had the LCD-X.


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> I'll be curious what you think Jay after having had the LCD-X.


 
 lol, me too ! 
 i may have a ps1000 and a lcd 2f for sale !


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> lol, me too !
> i may have a ps1000 and a lcd 2f for sale !


 

 Ooooh!!!


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> Ooooh!!!


 
 the lcd x is awfully damn good !


----------



## pdrm360

jaywillin said:


> lol, me too !
> i may have a ps1000 and a lcd 2f for sale !


 
  
 How much for the ps1000?


----------



## jaywillin

pdrm360 said:


> How much for the ps1000?


 
 pm'd


----------



## Textfeud

jaywillin said:


> pm'd


 
 Can you shoot me a PM too.


----------



## jaywillin

textfeud said:


> Can you shoot me a PM too.



Im out and about right now but we'd be taking about $975 or so


----------



## Textfeud

jaywillin said:


> Im out and about right now but we'd be taking about $975 or so


 
 Good price, hope I can get some funds when the time is there


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Oh man, it has been a while since I have had decent enough internet to get on this site. How is everyone doing? The MS2i's are on my head in Reykjavik at the moment, this town is pretty cool. Soooooo, contrary to what I believed at first, food at the supermarket is cheaper here than in Ontario/Quebec... I am still shocked...


----------



## bpcans

L[M]S, glad your back in some assemblance of civilisation. Reykjavik is said to be a real treasure and almost entirely heated and powered by geo-thermal steam. Is this true? My friend who's been there says they have great bars and nightclubs. Enjoy yourself!


----------



## bbophead

loving[max]sound said:


> Oh man, it has been a while since I have had decent enough internet to get on this site. How is everyone doing? The MS2i's are on my head in Reykjavik at the moment, this town is pretty cool. Soooooo, contrary to what I believed at first, food at the supermarket is cheaper here than in Ontario/Quebec... I am still shocked...


 

 I love it.  "this town is pretty cool"
  
 Ya think?


----------



## XLR8

Hope you try the Icelandic hotdog...
LoL..


----------



## pdrm360

Has someone tried the RS*2e*?  I heard they sound almost identical to the RS*1i*, is that true?


----------



## one1speed

pdrm360 said:


> Has someone tried the RS*2e*?  I heard they sound almost identical to the RS*1i*, is that true?




I have a late model RS2is that have the red driver and 1/8" termination. I would guess they are an early 'e' model. However, I don't have anything to compare to, so curious to hear what others have to say. I'm enjoying them so far, trying to figure out a dac and amp to run with.


----------



## KlarkKentThe3rd

Where does Grado send the models from? I don't think Brooklyn is that far from Long Island. Will the shipping (my shipping) take full 7 days no matter where you are?


----------



## pdrm360

one1speed said:


> I have a late model RS2is that have the red driver and 1/8" termination. I would guess they are an early 'e' model. However, I don't have anything to compare to, so curious to hear what others have to say. I'm enjoying them so far, trying to figure out a dac and amp to run with.


 
  
 A friend of mine used to have the RS1i for around two years and sold them a few months before buying the RS2e, so he never had them both to compare but he said that based on his memory they sound very close to each other. If this be true, buying the RS2e would be a good choice.


----------



## bbophead

All Grados have a similarity to each other.  The differences are subtle but real.
  
 2 cents.


----------



## wormsdriver

I had the old rs1 and rs2 at the same time. That comparison is similar to the gs1ki and ps1k. In that the respective higher model just does more of what the lesser model does. For example the rs1 sounds more balanced compared to the rs2. All frequencies are better represented and not hollowed out. 

Up till that point, the rs2 had the best reproduction of guitars that I've heard.


----------



## BelialSeraph

Would the RS2 be less aggressive than the RS1? For metal I found the RS1 to be the best I've heard, but for Japanese pop it felt too bright with the L-cush, and too forward with the S-cush. Thinking of upgrading, but the RS1 is out of my budget!  D:


----------



## joseph69

belialseraph said:


> Would the RS2 be less aggressive than the RS1? For metal I found the RS1 to be the best I've heard, but for Japanese pop it felt too bright with the L-cush, and too forward with the S-cush. Thinking of upgrading, but the RS1 is out of my budget!  D:


 
 Although I've never heard them... maybe you would like the PS-500/e
 From the posts I've read everyone claims they have nice bass and are not bright in the upper frequencies.


----------



## wormsdriver

belialseraph said:


> Would the RS2 be less aggressive than the RS1? For metal I found the RS1 to be the best I've heard, but for Japanese pop it felt too bright with the L-cush, and too forward with the S-cush. Thinking of upgrading, but the RS1 is out of my budget!  D:



keeping in mind that I have not owned the Rs2 for some time, I certainly do not remember it being less aggressive than the rs1. If you're looking to stay with a Grado can, then maybe a ps500 like Joseph said would be a good choice. Now a days you can find a used pair for under $400 usd.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

one1speed said:


> I have a late model RS2is that have the red driver and 1/8" termination. I would guess they are an early 'e' model. However, I don't have anything to compare to, so curious to hear what others have to say. I'm enjoying them so far, trying to figure out a dac and amp to run with.




Ooo, you have a pair of "RedEyes", I wonder whether you have the dark (i) or lighter (e) mahogany.


----------



## XLR8

one1speed said:


> I have a late model RS2is that have the red driver and 1/8" termination. I would guess they are an early 'e' model. However, I don't have anything to compare to, so curious to hear what others have to say. I'm enjoying them so far, trying to figure out a dac and amp to run with.




Can you describe the sound signature of the rs2e?


----------



## BelialSeraph

Thanks guys. I've actually tried the PS500 in the past (not 500e though) and liked them for the genre: energetic bass, forwardness of a Grado yet smoother treble. I thought the midbass got excessive at times though...not a bad thing for my fun listening but when I try to immerse myself in the music the midbass distracts me from achieving that. But they're definitely still on my list, along with the Shure SRH1840, I'm thinking my PS500 impressions would change the next time I get to try them. Right now I'm just waiting for the 400i to come out here in Canada so I can just do a shootout with the other cans and get the upgrade over with lol! I'm leaning towards the 1840s for now, but it's a shame that they don't have the midbass impact I get with my SR125i. Man it seems like there's always some kind of trade off when buying a new pair of headphones, but that's what makes the hobby so interesting!


----------



## one1speed

loving[max]sound said:


> Ooo, you have a pair of "RedEyes", I wonder whether you have the dark (i) or lighter (e) mahogany.


 
 I had wondered the same, not really sure. They look fairly light from the sides, but darker on the rear face (end grain).


----------



## one1speed

xlr8 said:


> Can you describe the sound signature of the rs2e?


 
 I am happy to try. These are my first real headphones, so am afraid I don't have a reference. (Apologize for the long reply)
  
 A little background, I did spend a fair amount of time of messing around with home stereo. This was a bit in the past now, but I had messed with all kinds of amps (tube and SS), and a few speakers. I ended up selling off my higher-end (mid-fi, in reality), commercial amps and built a pair of Welborne Labs 300B monos, and moving to building single driver speakers. Tried quite a few drivers as well, mostly in the Fostex line-up. Finally moved to open baffles, which worked great with the drivers I was using (though they shouldn't have worked). From there, tried a Patek chip amp on a whim (see here: http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/audiosector/patek_2.html, my amp is the one in the upper left, using one of the large block power supplies, as shown below), and that was it. As good as the 300Bs were, the chip amp was that much better _to me_. Very deep, solid and controlled bass. Extended highs, but not remotely harsh, a tad laid back. Felt I could live with this for a long time, and ended up with a pair of very nice German-made Veravox drivers. (still have these pieces, just no room)
  
 I'm only playing out of my HTC phone or MacBook Pro, listen while I'm working. I bought the phones lightly used, they weren't broken in. I wasn't sure about them at first, as the bass was lacking and the balance seemed off. But as I've broken them in, bass is coming in nicely, sound is balancing out. I do have to turn them up a bit to get the bass to come up, I'd imagine some of this is the amp just not having great control. Mids to seem a touch forward, but much less than I was expecting reading reviews of this model. I'm listening mainly to lossless, and some internet radio (some is better than others). 
  
 What I've realized is that if a song is well recorded, it's represented well. Bass is there, details are there. I remember bass being stronger with some of my music on my old home system mentioned above, but it's well represented and in all honesty, better than I thought it might be. Mids and highs are great, not shrill unless the recording is bad. I did play a tune the other day that was brutal. Top end is there and pleasant, if not a touch laid back.
  
 I've listened to all types of music from rock and punk to jazz and classical. Really enjoy acoustic singer-song writer music when I can find it. I've even put on some bassy electronic to see how they would do (most recently, Mr Oizo, from the archives), and they sounded good. Not the huge pressure chamber I'd image you could get in a closed back, but it made me smile.
  
 I'm enjoying these and hope this is helpful, enough rambling. My challenge now is trying to find an amp that will offer a similar sound to the Patek mentioned above. Something simple for the desktop (M-stage, Schiit, RSA,???), so if anyone has any thoughts, greatly appreciate it.


----------



## joseph69

belialseraph said:


> Thanks guys. I've actually tried the PS500 in the past (not 500e though) and liked them for the genre: energetic bass, forwardness of a Grado yet smoother treble. I thought the midbass got excessive at times though...not a bad thing for my fun listening but when I try to immerse myself in the music the midbass distracts me from achieving that. But they're definitely still on my list, along with the Shure SRH1840, I'm thinking my PS500 impressions would change the next time I get to try them. Right now I'm just waiting for the 400i to come out here in Canada so I can just do a shootout with the other cans and get the upgrade over with lol! I'm leaning towards the 1840s for now, but it's a shame that they don't have the midbass impact I get with my SR125i. Man it seems like there's always some kind of trade off when buying a new pair of headphones, but that's what makes the hobby so interesting!


 
 I'm also waiting for the 400i's, which shipped yesterday, they will be my first experience with a planar.


----------



## JoeDoe

I've got some incoming as well. Plan to do a pretty involved write up comparing them to the HE500s.


----------



## Oteil

joseph69 said:


> I'm also waiting for the 400i's, which shipped yesterday, they will be my first experience with a planar.


 
 I will be interested to see what you think of them. I have determined I don't think I'm a planar guy. Something just sounds off too me.Way too relaxed a sound for me.  I did try the 400i for about 10 minutes at the headphone meet in Nashville meet, of all the planars I have listened to , it is the only one that I have considered getting. Obviously 10 minutes isn't long enough to determine anything....Looking forward toward your impressions. Congrats on the headphone


----------



## JoeDoe

oteil said:


> I will be interested to see what you think of them. I have determined I don't think I'm a planar guy. Something just sounds off too me.Way too relaxed a sound for me.  I did try the 400i for about 10 minutes at the headphone meet in Nashville meet, of all the planars I have listened to , it is the only one that I have considered getting. Obviously 10 minutes isn't long enough to determine anything....Looking forward toward your impressions. Congrats on the headphone




Thank you sir. Anxious to hear how they compare. Have you heard the 500s?


----------



## joseph69

joedoe said:


> I've got some incoming as well. Plan to do a pretty involved write up comparing them to the HE500s.


 
 I only have Grados to compare them with, so for the most part I'm just venturing out to hear a planar.
  


oteil said:


> I will be interested to see what you think of them. I have determined I don't think I'm a planar guy. Something just sounds off too me.Way too relaxed a sound for me.  I did try the 400i for about 10 minutes at the headphone meet in Nashville meet, of all the planars I have listened to , it is the only one that I have considered getting. Obviously 10 minutes isn't long enough to determine anything....Looking forward toward your impressions. Congrats on the headphone


 
 What sounds a little off to you? This is not the first time I've heard someone say this.
 I want to find out if I'm a planar guy or not myself, so I'll be listening to them exclusively.
 Good to know that its the only one you would consider getting…hope I like them.


----------



## Textfeud

HE-500 is awesome, still the best headphone I've ever heard to date. RS1i is a very very close second. I'm planning to get either the HE560 or HE400i (whichever one I can afford) to compliment my RS1i.


----------



## bpcans

textfeud said:


> HE-500 is awesome, still the best headphone I've ever heard to date. RS1i is a very very close second. I'm planning to get either the HE560 or HE400i (whichever one I can afford) to compliment my RS1i.


I'm very interested to hear your report on the HiFiMan hp's because I'm still looking for a mate for my RS1's.


----------



## Textfeud

bpcans said:


> I'm very interested to hear your report on the HiFiMan hp's because I'm still looking for a mate for my RS1's.


 
 Won't be getting a new can soon. I'm planning to pick up a study in my spare time so my money will go towards that for the meantime


----------



## blownaway

blownaway said:


> I’m torn between the Hifiman HE560 or the Grado GS1000e (a know it's rough). Here is my comparison between the two (helps me organize my thoughts).  Feel free to chime if you have anything to add or feel the same as I do.  I’m going to decide on which one over the weekend.  I just downloaded the “ultimate headphone demonstration disc” from HDTracks. It should be fun to compare the two.
> 
> *HE-560*
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well after going back and forth between the HE-560 and the GS1000e, the clear winner for me & my amp/dac & ears is the GS1000e.  Although the GS don’t do everything perfectly (not sure any headphone does) it comes awfully close.  The highs are airy, smooth & extended.  The all important mids are “just right” for me.  Not too forward, not too laid back, very enjoyable.  Vocals, strings, horns, snare drum, tom-toms, guitar sound “right”.  Instrument timbre is as close to perfect as I’ve heard.  As Swspiers pointed out in his review of the new e GS, listening at moderate listing levels offers a nearly perfect level of detail and perspective into the music.  Bass is ripe, taught & extended.  The GS will not go down to sub-woofer levels but is very satisfying and punchy and in no way light with my Vortuge Pure II. Sound stage is more expansive & immersive than any headphone I’ve heard to date (including the PS-1000e). The ultimate headphone demonstration disc completely illustrates this. To hear the level of detail and clarity on other headphones I compared I need to boast the volume by 30% or so.
  
 I’m returning the HE-560 but would like to hear the PS-1000i as a comparison.  I could possibly justify both if I like the PS on at least 30% of my recording and for the right price.


----------



## Oteil

joseph69 said:


> I only have Grados to compare them with, so for the most part I'm just venturing out to hear a planar.
> 
> What sounds a little off to you? This is not the first time I've heard someone say this.
> I want to find out if I'm a planar guy or not myself, so I'll be listening to them exclusively.
> Good to know that its the only one you would consider getting…hope I like them.


 
 Well, I know loads of people like the sub-bass that planars do, but I think that might be the quality that I don't like the most. They are also a very dark sounding quality that I can't put my finger on. Since I have gotten my PS1000 nothing seems to come close
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know before I used to be always looking to the next headphone or what could sound better than this, but these phones never fail to impress me every single time I put them on. I'm really glad I didn't sell them off like I was planning....Sorry Jay
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They do everything so incredibly well.


joedoe said:


> Thank you sir. Anxious to hear how they compare. Have you heard the 500s?


 
 I have, but just for a moment.So I can't really comment...I did listen to the 560's quite a bit and liked them, the comfort was fantastic and I really remember liking the sound. It was a very lush sounding headphone. I think they were just too laid back for me. I just love the immediacy of the Grado
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, it is just so easy to get lost in the music when listening to my Grado's.


----------



## bbophead

For want of a better word, I would call it the texture of the sound.  I'm not as comfortable with the texture of planar magnetics or electrostatics.  The dynamic texture is what appeals to me.  YMMV, etc.


----------



## joseph69

blownaway said:


> Well after going back and forth between the HE-560 and the GS1000e, the clear winner for me & my amp/dac & ears is the GS1000e.  Although the GS don’t do everything perfectly (not sure any headphone does) it comes awfully close.  The highs are airy, smooth & extended.  The all important mids are “just right” for me.  Not too forward, not too laid back, very enjoyable.  Vocals, strings, horns, snare drum, tom-toms, guitar sound “right”.  Instrument timbre is as close to perfect as I’ve heard.  As Swspiers pointed out in his review of the new e GS, listening at moderate listing levels offers a nearly perfect level of detail and perspective into the music.  Bass is ripe, taught & extended.  The GS will not go down to sub-woofer levels but is very satisfying and punchy and in no way light with my Vortuge Pure II. Sound stage is more expansive & immersive than any headphone I’ve heard to date (including the PS-1000e). The ultimate headphone demonstration disc completely illustrates this. To hear the level of detail and clarity on other headphones I compared I need to boast the volume by 30% or so.
> 
> I’m returning the HE-560 but would like to hear the PS-1000i as a comparison.  I could possibly justify both if I like the PS on at least 30% of my recording and for the right price.


 
 Congratulations on the GS1Ke's!
 I'm pretty sure the PS1K's will be fine for much more than 30% of your recordings…check them out when you get the chance.


----------



## jaywillin

oteil said:


> Well, I know loads of people like the sub-bass that planars do, but I think that might be the quality that I don't like the most. They are also a very dark sounding quality that I can't put my finger on. Since I have gotten my PS1000 nothing seems to come close
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 no worries fred, i got a pair of ps1000's !!


----------



## joseph69

oteil said:


> Well, I know loads of people like the sub-bass that planars do, but I think that might be the quality that I don't like the most. They are also a very dark sounding quality that I can't put my finger on. Since I have gotten my PS1000 nothing seems to come close
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'm also not really one for sub bass/dark sounding headphones…but I figured I'd give them a try after reading *swpiers* post.
 So if their not for me it's *swpiers* flat!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 And yes, the more I listen too the PS1K's, the more and more I'm realizing how great they really are, plus the tubes burning-in on the Lyr I find the combo is becoming very hard not to listen too. I also posted the other day that if I had to choose 1 Grado it would be the RS1i…but *maybe *I shouldn't have said that?


----------



## jaywillin

planars definitely have a different type SQ than dynamics , especially grado's.
 it took my ears weeks to adjust, and even then, i still preferred grado's in general.
 that did change with the lcd x , its speed , snap, sweet extended treble is addictive.
 now planars are starting to catch up i think is the prat dept. the 560, the more recent lcd 2's (pre fazor) 
 much more improved in that area. i'm really looking forward to the lcd 2f. 
  
 i do agree with blownaway in that i prefer the gs1000e to the 560. gs1000e is a super headphone


----------



## pdrm360

jaywillin said:


> planars definitely have a different type SQ than dynamics , especially grado's.
> it took my ears weeks to adjust, and even then, i still preferred grado's in general.
> that did change with the lcd x , its speed , snap, sweet extended treble is addictive.
> now planars are starting to catch up i think is the prat dept. the 560, the more recent lcd 2's (pre fazor)
> ...


 
 +1
  
 I even prefer the RS1e to the HE0560 for most genres.  I put the RS1e at the same euphoric level of the LCD-2F.


----------



## BelialSeraph

joseph69 said:


> I'm also waiting for the 400i's, which shipped yesterday, they will be my first experience with a planar.


 
 I don't even know when we're getting them here, after a lot of delays they supposedly would've been here by Oct 1 but well y'know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Considering the headphones you own, I'm really looking forward to your comparisons!


----------



## swspiers

blownaway said:


> Well after going back and forth between the HE-560 and the GS1000e, the clear winner for me & my amp/dac & ears is the GS1000e.  Although the GS don’t do everything perfectly (not sure any headphone does) it comes awfully close.  The highs are airy, smooth & extended.  The all important mids are “just right” for me.  Not too forward, not too laid back, very enjoyable.  Vocals, strings, horns, snare drum, tom-toms, guitar sound “right”.  Instrument timbre is as close to perfect as I’ve heard.  As Swspiers pointed out in his review of the new e GS, listening at moderate listing levels offers a nearly perfect level of detail and perspective into the music.  Bass is ripe, taught & extended.  The GS will not go down to sub-woofer levels but is very satisfying and punchy and in no way light with my Vortuge Pure II. Sound stage is more expansive & immersive than any headphone I’ve heard to date (including the PS-1000e). The ultimate headphone demonstration disc completely illustrates this. To hear the level of detail and clarity on other headphones I compared I need to boast the volume by 30% or so.
> 
> I’m returning the HE-560 but would like to hear the PS-1000i as a comparison.  I could possibly justify both if I like the PS on at least 30% of my recording and for the right price.


 

 I totally agree with the assessment of the GS1Ke's, although I went a different direction.  I would also take the 560 over the Grado's.  But I'm also thinking of saving up to join the Stax mafia....
  
  


joseph69 said:


> I'm also not really one for sub bass/dark sounding headphones…but I figured I'd give them a try after reading *swpiers* post.
> So if their not for me it's *swpiers* flat!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah, I saw that one coming!  Actually, I can't wait to read whether other Grado fans find the 400i's as pleasing as I do.


----------



## Gr33nL34f

can anyone tell me what mahogany wood cups change with the grado sound?


----------



## JoeDoe

Listen to the RS or GS series


----------



## Gr33nL34f

i wish i could.


----------



## joseph69

belialseraph said:


> I don't even know when we're getting them here, after a lot of delays they supposedly would've been here by Oct 1 but well y'know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Can't wait myself. I will be receiving them tomorrow. 
 Where are you located that there is a delay?
  


swspiers said:


> I totally agree with the assessment of the GS1Ke's, although I went a different direction.  I would also take the 560 over the Grado's.  But I'm also thinking of saving up to join the Stax mafia....
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I saw that one coming!  Actually, I can't wait to read whether other Grado fans find the 400i's as pleasing as I do.


 
  
 Was only joking, but you did make me very curious when I read your post, and then when I saw them and I figured I'll give them a shot, plus its something other than a dynamic HP.


----------



## markm1

Seems like Grado fans are giving Hifiman some love. At CAF, I thought the HE400i and 560 and the LCD-2 (fazor) were all pretty sweet. I'd say on the Hifiman front, that the 400i was more fun and the 560 more accurate and refined. If I just wanted something for rock/metal, the 400i is a great choice. But, with a RS1, that is already excellent in the rock/metal department, I was leaning to something that would be more of a contrast for other genres-electronic, pop, jazz, classical. Who the hell knows. I would need more listening time, anyway.


----------



## borrego

blownaway said:


> Well after going back and forth between the HE-560 and the GS1000e, the clear winner for me & my amp/dac & ears is the GS1000e.  Although the GS don’t do everything perfectly (not sure any headphone does) it comes awfully close.  The highs are airy, smooth & extended.  The all important mids are “just right” for me.  Not too forward, not too laid back, very enjoyable.  Vocals, strings, horns, snare drum, tom-toms, guitar sound “right”.  Instrument timbre is as close to perfect as I’ve heard.  As Swspiers pointed out in his review of the new e GS, listening at moderate listing levels offers a nearly perfect level of detail and perspective into the music.  Bass is ripe, taught & extended.  The GS will not go down to sub-woofer levels but is very satisfying and punchy and in no way light with my Vortuge Pure II. Sound stage is more expansive & immersive than any headphone I’ve heard to date (including the PS-1000e). The ultimate headphone demonstration disc completely illustrates this. To hear the level of detail and clarity on other headphones I compared I need to boast the volume by 30% or so.
> 
> I’m returning the HE-560 but would like to hear the PS-1000i as a comparison.  I could possibly justify both if I like the PS on at least 30% of my recording and for the right price.


 
  
 May I ask if you find the GS1000e has less overall (including bass) less distortion comparing to the HE-560? How do you find the GS1000e handle complex (i.e. many instrument playing together) music?
  
 I recently acquired a SR325e for office listening. I like the SR325e and is now seriously considering to get a GS1000e for home listening. Thanks!


----------



## blownaway

borrego said:


> May I ask if you find the GS1000e has less overall (including bass) less distortion comparing to the HE-560? How do you find the GS1000e handle complex (i.e. many instrument playing together) music?
> 
> I recently acquired a SR325e for office listening. I like the SR325e and is now seriously considering to get a GS1000e for home listening. Thanks!


 
  
 I haven't noticed distortion on either headphone. I use a high end portable amp and the RWAK120-S.  Instruments sound cleaner and more in focus with the GS because the mids are more neutral and have an airiness to them.  The mids sound darker and slightly ressesed on the HE-560, less focus. 
  
 As far as complex musical passages go, this where the GS easily out shines the HE.  With orchestral music its particularly noticeable. Night & day difference. You hear individual instruments and even where they are!  With the HE complex passages were fuzzy/blurrier because of the slightly recessed mids and the dominance of the bass.  I wouldn't say the HE bass is overblown but with complex passages with lots going on the some of the nuance and dynamics of the music is lost. It's like all songs start to sound the same, not so musical.
  
 The GS is musical above all, give it a try.


----------



## blownaway

oteil said:


> Well, I know loads of people like the sub-bass that planars do, but I think that might be the quality that I don't like the most. They are also a very dark sounding quality that I can't put my finger on. Since I have gotten my PS1000 nothing seems to come close
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
*Agree! * 
  
 Immediacy lost blownway


----------



## BelialSeraph

joseph69 said:


> Can't wait myself. I will be receiving them tomorrow.
> Where are you located that there is a delay?


 
 Canada; none of the headphone stores here received them yet (they have the HE-560 though). And that's awesome man, enjoy your new toys tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


blownaway said:


> *Agree! *
> 
> Immediacy lost blownway


 

 Indeed! I've tried so many other good cans but the Grado sound sig just keeps me from jumping the gun everytime lol


----------



## lookingforIEMs

Dear elites please do not judge


----------



## wormsdriver

lookingforiems said:


> Dear elites please do not judge


 
 pfff! that's how Grados roll brother! They sound good on anything!  ...and hey, that X5 ain't nothing to scoff at!


----------



## XLR8

lookingforiems said:


> Dear elites please do not judge




Looking good


----------



## lookingforIEMs

Thanks guys!


----------



## joseph69

belialseraph said:


> Canada; none of the headphone stores here received them yet (they have the HE-560 though). And that's awesome man, enjoy your new toys tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you.


----------



## borrego

blownaway said:


> The GS is musical above all, give it a try.


 
  
 Thanks for the feedback. I shall definitely try to audition the GS.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

To help with the interest in comparing the Grado to the HiFiMAN, here is my three-way comparison of the Grado PS500, the HiFiMAN HE500, and the Shure SE535 IEM:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/722423/the-500s-side-by-side-testing-the-hifiman-he-500-grado-ps500-and-shure-se535-comparatively#post_10620725
  
 In short, for the 10 tests I used, the HiFiMAN HE500 was within one point of the Grado PS500, and both were surpassed by the SE535.  Of course, the 10 criteria are things important to me... your findings will vary.


----------



## joseph69

I received the HE-400i's this afternoon.
 Right now my very first (immediate) impressions listening to Chris Cornells "Seasons" with my M/M combo just too check them out before relaxing with them later, they do pretty much sound like a Grado (right out of the box) as *swpiers* had said... right from the very first pluck of the guitar. Later I'm going to run them through the Lyr and have a real good listen. After burn-in I'll report back with my thoughts. 
 Three things I immediately do not like is the clamping force on my jaw muscles and the fact they don't stay open when you take them off your head…and all that fancy packaging!


----------



## JoeDoe

Could not agree more. Will be running them balanced later tonight


----------



## joseph69

joedoe said:


> Could not agree more. Will be running them balanced later tonight


 
 Did you just get your too?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I received the HE-400i's this afternoon.
> Right now my very first (immediate) impressions listening to Chris Cornells "Seasons" with my M/M combo just too check them out before relaxing with them later, they do pretty much sound like a Grado (right out of the box) as *swpiers* had said... right from the very first pluck of the guitar. Later I'm going to run them through the Lyr and have a real good listen. After burn-in I'll report back with my thoughts.
> Three things I immediately do not like is the clamping force on my jaw muscles and the fact they don't stay open when you take them off your head…and all that fancy packaging!


 
  
  


joedoe said:


> Could not agree more. Will be running them balanced later tonight


 
  
  


joseph69 said:


> Did you just get your too?


 
 the changing of the seasons applies to headphones too, my lcd2f's will be here tomorrow, my t1's are off to brian (BTG-audio) to get mini xlr's installed into the cups, 
  
 looking forward to you guys thoughts on your planars !


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> the changing of the seasons applies to headphones too, my lcd2f's will be here tomorrow, my t1's are off to brian (BTG-audio) to get mini xlr's installed into the cups,
> 
> looking forward to you guys thoughts on your planars !


 
 So I'm guessing you really are enjoying the T1's???


----------



## JoeDoe

Let the games begin!


----------



## nojwe

joedoe said:


> Let the games begin!


 
  
 Off topic, but how do you like the Little Dot DAC? I love the I+ amp. Easily outclasses the Schiit Magni and Vali I've had with the right tubes.


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Let the games begin!


 
 nice, i got an extra set of wje made balanced cables for HRM cans if you want them


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> I received the HE-400i's this afternoon.
> Right now my very first (immediate) impressions listening to Chris Cornells "Seasons" with my M/M combo just too check them out before relaxing with them later, they do pretty much sound like a Grado (right out of the box) as *swpiers* had said... right from the very first pluck of the guitar. Later I'm going to run them through the Lyr and have a real good listen. After burn-in I'll report back with my thoughts.
> Three things I immediately do not like is the clamping force on my jaw muscles and the fact they don't stay open when you take them off your head…and all that fancy packaging!



congrats on the new cans. Great song! Makes me want to listen to it! Ha! Maybe the whole soundtrack if I get the chance!


----------



## wormsdriver

I finally gave in and bought/got to try out a geek out. Not bad! Seems like it's breaking in quite well. Also, just bought a new DAC which I should receive in a couple of weeks. ..

Edit: if anybody's looking for a reasonably priced uberfrost...


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> I finally gave in and bought/got to try out a geek out. Not bad! Seems like it's breaking in quite well. Also, just bought a new DAC which I should receive in a couple of weeks. ..
> 
> Edit: if anybody's looking for a reasonably priced uberfrost...


 
 whatcha get ??


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> congrats on the new cans. Great song! Makes me want to listen to it! Ha! Maybe the whole soundtrack if I get the chance!


 
 Thank you.
 Cornell is one of my favorite vocalist!
 And the soundtrack from the "Singles" is excellent!




  


wormsdriver said:


> I finally gave in and bought/got to try out a geek out. Not bad! Seems like it's breaking in quite well. Also, just bought a new DAC which I should receive in a couple of weeks. ..
> 
> Edit: if anybody's looking for a reasonably priced uberfrost...


 
 Congratulations on the new DAC…but what's a "geek out???


----------



## swspiers

wormsdriver said:


> I finally gave in and bought/got to try out a geek out. Not bad! Seems like it's breaking in quite well. Also, just bought a new DAC which I should receive in a couple of weeks. ..
> 
> Edit: if anybody's looking for a reasonably priced uberfrost...




I might be interested...

I sold my uber, and am rethinking that move.


----------



## swspiers

joseph69 said:


> I received the HE-400i's this afternoon.
> Right now my very first (immediate) impressions listening to Chris Cornells "Seasons" with my M/M combo just too check them out before relaxing with them later, they do pretty much sound like a Grado (right out of the box) as *swpiers* had said... right from the very first pluck of the guitar. Later I'm going to run them through the Lyr and have a real good listen. After burn-in I'll report back with my thoughts.
> Three things I immediately do not like is the clamping force on my jaw muscles and the fact they don't stay open when you take them off your head…and all that fancy packaging!




Clamp can be dealt with, just like Grado.


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> whatcha get ??







joseph69 said:


> Thank you.
> Cornell is one of my favorite vocalist!
> And the soundtrack from the "Singles" is excellent!
> 
> ...




I went for the much more budget friendly (vs NAD M51, Bryston dac)Meier Daccord. I only get to really listen at home once a week, so thought it would be better for me to go this route. . for now 

The Light Harmonic Geek Out is a usb stick dac amp. They (LH Labs) been creating quite a stir as far as I know. Not always for the right reasons.... :/


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> Clamp can be dealt with, just like Grado.


 
 Thanks, I realized that after my jaw/temples were in pain. Only thing is you are limited to how much you can spread the spring steel because of the soft headband..but the clamping force is much less now that I don't even feel it.


----------



## YtseJamer

New Transatlantic live

[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/mWBQo3r050g[/VIDEO]


----------



## wormsdriver

swspiers said:


> I might be interested...
> 
> I sold my uber, and am rethinking that move.



Check it out. It's up in the classifieds. Check my signature.


----------



## JoeDoe

The comparisons continue... The 400i's are very Grado-esque. I'm reminded of the MS1 or MS2. Dynamic bass (although the 400i goes much deeper), mids that are in line, not too forward and not pulled back, and very detailed crispy treble. Obviously they outclass the MS1, but just to give you an idea of the type of sound I'm talking about, that's what came to mind. They don't quite measure up their older sibling, but they ain't no slouch either. Will provide in depth analysis later.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

It's been around for ten weeks, but in case you haven't seen it, here is Steve Guttenberg's photo sequence showing the construction of a Grado SR60e headphone at the Grado factory in Brooklyn. I just now stumbled upon it.
  
http://www.cnet.com/pictures/see-how-grado-headphones-are-made-in-brooklyn-pictures/#!


----------



## mmu16

Hi All,
 I have a full Home Theatre and 2 Channel set-up but a new addition to the family means no more loud music! So started my head fi journey.  Did some research and found this forum which is frankly, FANTASTIC and I have to thank you guys for introducing me to the world of Grado! Visited some dedicated head fi stores and stumbled across the the Grado SR60i.  It took all of 2 tracks for me to fall so completely in love with the audio signature! Tried all kinds of closed back headphones, some costing 5 times as much but the little Grados sound so open and clear!  Somehow over the next month or so I managed to score a pair of original SR125's for a very good price! What a fantastic bit of kit! Yes they are a bit cumbersome and leak sound in and out but dang it they sound good!  I ended up buying some Xiaomi piston 2.1 IEM's and a Fiio X5 dap based on feedback from this forum as well.  Next steps for me is to buy a pair of closed on ears for travel (highly interested in the Thinksound On1) and start modding the Grado. Excited!


----------



## diamondears

ruthieandjohn said:


> It's been around for ten weeks, but in case you haven't seen it, here is Steve Guttenberg's photo sequence showing the construction of a Grado SR60e headphone at the Grado factory in Brooklyn. I just now stumbled upon it.
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/pictures/see-how-grado-headphones-are-made-in-brooklyn-pictures/#!


 
 Ok, there's the bare driver, now I know where the "red" dots are coming from. Thought I got a freaky RS1i...whew..


----------



## jaywillin

last night was the beginning of the end for the brothers, first of the last shows at the beacon theater, , they were the first band i loved 
  

  
 not from last nights show, but i nice long statesboro blues


----------



## lookingforIEMs

mmu16 said:


> Hi All,
> I have a full Home Theatre and 2 Channel set-up but a new addition to the family means no more loud music! So started my head fi journey.  Did some research and found this forum which is frankly, FANTASTIC and I have to thank you guys for introducing me to the world of Grado! Visited some dedicated head fi stores and stumbled across the the Grado SR60i.  It took all of 2 tracks for me to fall so completely in love with the audio signature! Tried all kinds of closed back headphones, some costing 5 times as much but the little Grados sound so open and clear!  Somehow over the next month or so I managed to score a pair of original SR125's for a very good price! What a fantastic bit of kit! Yes they are a bit cumbersome and leak sound in and out but dang it they sound good!  I ended up buying some Xiaomi piston 2.1 IEM's and a Fiio X5 dap based on feedback from this forum as well.  Next steps for me is to buy a pair of closed on ears for travel (highly interested in the Thinksound On1) and start modding the Grado. Excited!




Woots same rig! X5+SR125I !


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> I finally gave in and bought/got to try out a geek out. Not bad! Seems like it's breaking in quite well. Also, just bought a new DAC which I should receive in a couple of weeks. ..
> 
> Edit: if anybody's looking for a reasonably priced uberfrost...


 
  
 Congrats worms.


jaywillin said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Great tune....I hate to see it end, but I guess all good things come to an end.
  
 Derrek and Warren will continue for ever!
  
 Warren must be in like eight bands.....lol........love him to death!


----------



## kalki11

can anyone recommend an amp the gives an intimate sound to the grados ?
  
 thank you


----------



## JoeDoe

kalki11 said:


> can anyone recommend an amp the gives an intimate sound to the grados ?
> 
> thank you




All 

In my experience tube or hybrid amps work best. The LD1+ it's hard to beat for Grados.


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> All
> 
> In my experience tube or hybrid amps work best. The LD1+ it's hard to beat for Grados.



Second!


----------



## joseph69

joedoe said:


> All
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 +1


----------



## ruthieandjohn

How does the Little Dot 1+ compare to the MAD Ear + HD (Maple Audio Design)? How does the Grado RA-1 solid state amp performance compare on Grado? Anyone compared these? Thanks!!


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> How does the Little Dot 1+ compare to the MAD Ear + HD (Maple Audio Design)? How does the Grado RA-1 solid state amp performance compare on Grado? Anyone compared these? Thanks!!


 
 I had the LD1+, and it was really nice with the Grados. I also had the MAD-EAR+, but can't tell you how it was being I only had it for a very short time, but from my very short experience it initially did sound like it would have been really nice after burn-in (got the WA6 after that)...  but.everybody who owns the Grado/MAD say's they are a great combo.
 I've never heard the RA-1, but most say its a C-Moy in a nice wooden box…but that doesn't mean they don't pair well together, I think its that the C-moys are inexpensive while the RA-1 cost much more which would be why most would buy something other than the RA-1…or just buy a C-moy without the nice wooden box…from what I've read.


----------



## Textfeud

I like the Project Polaris with my Grado RS1i. It's very versatile too, so that's good for when you plan to use it with something like a planar as well. Something that won't work with the Little Dot or Grado Cmoy.


----------



## joseph69

Every time I try a headphone other than a Grado...I can't wait to hear my Grado's!


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> How does the Little Dot 1+ compare to the MAD Ear + HD (Maple Audio Design)? How does the Grado RA-1 solid state amp performance compare on Grado? Anyone compared these? Thanks!!


 
 I own both...the LD1+ is very good...but the mad ear is much better
  
 Still, Grados are very easily amped....so you can be happy with less, so to speak.


----------



## swspiers

joseph69 said:


> Every time I try a headphone other than a Grado...I can't wait to hear my Grado's!


 
 I've been like that for the past 3 years, until these darn 400i's.  Jamming to Bonamassa right now, "Had to Cry Today" is stunning with these things.  No temptation to switch at the moment.
  
 I do miss the weight of the Grado's though...


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> I've been like that for the past 3 years, until these darn 400i's.  Jamming to Bonamassa right now, "Had to Cry Today" is stunning with these things.  No temptation to switch at the moment.
> 
> I do miss the weight of the Grado's though...


 
 I know I need plant more time for these to burn-in, they only have about 6hrs on them, and they do sound real good, but I don't know what it is. I'm going to try and keep my patience though…I think.
  
 EDIT: 
 BTW, the gimbals are pretty scratched up on the pair I got…one side is a lot worse than the other, which really surprised me being they have such a nice finish and are very well built.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

So from above, the LD + is great, the MAD EYE HD is even better, and the RA-1 is described to be like the much cheaper CMOY.
  
 Has anyone listened to the RA-1 vs. either the LD + or the MAD EYE HD?  Just curious,  as it is built by the headphone manufacturer (or at least sold by them!), just as the HDVD 800 is sold by Sennheiser and recognized to be one of the best for the HD 800.
  
 The RA-1 price, at around $400, is intermediate to the LD +1 at just over $100 and the MAD EYE HD at around $700. 
  
 Just curious about the RA-1!  Gets a lot of "sure is overpriced" press (see here:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/91223/is-the-grado-ra-1-a-cmoy#post_1060648 ) but I have not found any comparative listening to either of these two tube amps.
  
 I'm interested because I aspire to buy a PS1000e, and I read that that headphone will scale up in quality with high-quality upstream components.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## bassboysam

I have the LD1+ and a WA6, and while for the money the LD is very good, I prefer the WA6. Deeper bass, wider soundstage and sweeter/smoother treble. The WA6 also works very well with my LCD2 and HE-4.


----------



## bpcans

bassboysam said:


> I have the LD1+ and a WA6, and while for the money the LD is very good, I prefer the WA6. Deeper bass, wider soundstage and sweeter/smoother treble. The WA6 also works very well with my LCD2 and HE-4.


The Woo Audio WA6 is a stunning revelation to anyone who hasn't experienced the lush full sound of a tube headphone amplifier.


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> So from above, the LD + is great, the MAD EYE HD is even better, and the RA-1 is described to be like the much cheaper CMOY.
> 
> Has anyone listened to the RA-1 vs. either the LD + or the MAD EYE HD?  Just curious,  as it is built by the headphone manufacturer (or at least sold by them!), just as the HDVD 800 is sold by Sennheiser and recognized to be one of the best for the HD 800.
> 
> ...


 
 I have never heard the RA-1 so I really hate to say anything about it....but I believe it to be just a high end cmoy.
  
 The LD1+  is a hybrid amp, meaning it has opamps and tubes....so you can roll both....but it is not a pure tube amp.
  
 To get a pure tube amp, it will cost probably at least $500 unless you buy one used.....which you can and which is fine.
  
 If you dont have a problem with your RA-1, heck just use it....especially if it sounds good to you.
  
 One of the wonderful things about Grados is that they are only 32 ohm and are so easily amped.
  
 I have found out that a higher end headphone takes more advantage of a good dac than say a low end or even mid-fi headphone.
  
 I could tell a very small difference with my RS1i and my new dac...it was there, but to be honest...it was minimal gain.
  
 With the HD800 the difference was much more pronounced, there was more of a wow factor so to speak.


----------



## jaywillin

The lcd2f has arrived !


----------



## bbophead

bpcans said:


> The Woo Audio WA6 is a stunning revelation to anyone who hasn't experienced the lush full sound of a tube headphone amplifier.


 

 Plus about a gazillion.


----------



## XLR8

Pictures and how do they sound.
 TIA...


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> Pictures and how do they sound.
> TIA...


 
 Just take a look at the WA6 photos in my signature…but I put the wood on, otherwise it comes in slier or black brushed aluminum.
 And I couldn't agree more with *bpcans*/*bbophead *about the sound!
 What doe TIA mean?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

bpcans said:


> The Woo Audio WA6 is a stunning revelation to anyone who hasn't experienced the lush full sound of a tube headphone amplifier.


 

 Any comparison of, the Woo Audio WA6 to the MAD Eye HD?  Especially on Grades?  They are very close in price.


----------



## diamondears

Guys, any suggestion on best desktop amp for Grados (RS1i and SR325is) in addition to Chord Hugo? Budget is USD2,500, more or less.


----------



## BelialSeraph

diamondears said:


> Guys, any suggestion on best desktop amp for Grados (RS1i and SR325is) in addition to Chord Hugo? Budget is USD2,500, more or less.


 
 Never personally tried them, but the Woo Audio WA6 and MAD Ear+ gets a lot of love from the Grado afficionados


----------



## joseph69

diamondears said:


> Guys, any suggestion on best desktop amp for Grados (RS1i and SR325is) in addition to Chord Hugo? Budget is USD2,500, more or less.


 
 $2500.00 is your preference, but thats a lot of money!
 You can get a WA6 and the tubes you like for a lot less and be extremely happy IMO/IME for both the 325is/RS1i.


----------



## steaz

Hey everybody. Wanted to check in as a first time Grado owner. I bought a pair of SR60e's on a whim when I was demoing headphones in New York. Gotta say they really surprise me with their sound. I own a pair of HD-598 Senns and am seriously thinking I prefer my SR60s, at least for now!


----------



## XLR8

Welcome Steaz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 The Sr60e should sound great and even better with more play-in time.


----------



## wormsdriver

diamondears said:


> Guys, any suggestion on best desktop amp for Grados (RS1i and SR325is) in addition to Chord Hugo? Budget is USD2,500, more or less.


 
 I read a post by @Justin_Time on one of the Grado threads comparing some high end amps, and in the end prefered the much cheaper MAD Ear + for his Grados...


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> How does the Little Dot 1+ compare to the MAD Ear + HD (Maple Audio Design)? How does the Grado RA-1 solid state amp performance compare on Grado? Anyone compared these? Thanks!!


 
 I've own the Little Dot very briefly in the past. The only Grados I had at the time were a pair of the older straight cup Sr325. I would say, it was excellent for the price, very quiet little amp. I never did roll any tubes or op amps though, so I'm sure it could only get better!
  
 As far as the MAD Ear+, being a Grado head, and not really looking at any other headphones, I am quite happy with the Mad. Infact, the only thing i felt that needs upgrading was my DAC.
  
 I've been wanting to get a Battery powered Ra-1, but I wouldn't want to pay more than $150ish...  I really don't care if it's internals are made outta bubble gum, if it synergizes well with my Grados then it will be worth it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


whirlwind said:


> I have never heard the RA-1 so I really hate to say anything about it....but I believe it to be just a high end cmoy.
> 
> The LD1+  is a hybrid amp, meaning it has opamps and tubes....so you can roll both....but it is not a pure tube amp.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I totally agree on this one, well said!


jaywillin said:


> The lcd2f has arrived !


 
 congrats! ...again!


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> The lcd2f has arrived !


----------



## jaywillin

diamondears said:


> Guys, any suggestion on best desktop amp for Grados (RS1i and SR325is) in addition to Chord Hugo? Budget is USD2,500, more or less.


 
 the chord hugo is a portable dac/amp, and i've not heard it, but if that's your budget, there are a lot of choices. 
 the thing with grado's, is they are so easy to drive, such an easy load for an amp, that while they can respond well with more expensive gear
 its hardly "needed" 
 i've had the mad ear+ hd, i got used for under $500, a wa6 for about the same, and as joseph, and others have said they are OUTSTANDING!
 on the solid state side, i've used a burson soloist i got used for $650-$700, and the bryston bha-1 i got for under $1000
 me personally, out of the ones i've mentioned, the mad ear+ hd was the best , closely followed by the wa6, and i did have the ear+ hd much longer than the woo, and i didn't roll any tubes on the woo


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


>


 





 me like
  
 yeah, it's not the lcd x, BUT its damn close, and the price is right !
 i think i like my hierarchy now, ps1000 on top,  then the lcd2 and t1


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
 Very nice.
  
 Is it darker than the X....not as bright.
  
 Great power trio, by the way


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Is it darker than the X....not as bright.
> 
> Great power trio, by the way


 
 well, i didn't find the lcd x bright, although it was not "dark" or overly warm like earlier lcd 2's,
 the lcd 2f is similar to the x in that it's slightly warm, bass deep, but tight, fast, well defined, and the highs more extended and airier than previous versions. 
 i'm tickled to death ! lol


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice.
> ...


 
 Thanks, Jay.
  
 You ever notice, us Grado heads almost never find a headphone as really to bright.....lol
  
 While others complain, we are like....hell....these sound great to me


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> Thanks, Jay.
> 
> You ever notice, us Grado heads almost never find a headphone as really to bright.....lol
> 
> While others complain, we are like....hell....these sound great to me


 
 bahahaha, true!


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Thanks, Jay.
> 
> You ever notice, us Grado heads almost never find a headphone as really to bright.....lol
> 
> While others complain, we are like....hell....these sound great to me


 
 yep, i've noticed that, if we think think something is "bright" our hears are usually bleeding ! lol
  
 something i am sensitive to, is if the treble isn't smooth, case in point, i thought the HFM 560 was really good, but it had this occasional harshness, 
 i described it at the time, as "ragged" i guess it'd be some sort of distortion at a certain frequency, or note , something, my ears will pick up on that immediately
 take the 325, while its certainly has a high top end, all that treble is smooooooooth, it doesn't break up


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Jay.
> ...


 
 Ha ha....yeah , I agree....if it is bright for me....I am oozing blood from my ears.
  
 One reason that I like tube amps....they offer the best treble, imho.....they seem to really make the top end smooooooth.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Ha ha....yeah , I agree....if it is bright for me....I am oozing blood from my ears.
> 
> One reason that I like tube amps....they offer the best treble, imho.....they seem to really make the top end smooooooth.


 
 like buttah !!


----------



## swspiers

joseph69 said:


> I received the HE-400i's this afternoon.
> Right now my very first (immediate) impressions listening to Chris Cornells "Seasons" with my M/M combo just too check them out before relaxing with them later, they do pretty much sound like a Grado (right out of the box) as *swpiers* had said... right from the very first pluck of the guitar. Later I'm going to run them through the Lyr and have a real good listen. After burn-in I'll report back with my thoughts.
> Three things I immediately do not like is the clamping force on my jaw muscles and the fact they don't stay open when you take them off your head…and all that fancy packaging!




If you recall, I had similar issues with the 560. It turned out to be distortion in my system...


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> If you recall, I had similar issues with the 560. It turned out to be distortion in my system...


 
 are you referring to the occasional harshness i heard ? i heard it at the meet on different systems, and here at home
 it wasn't anything glaring mind you, just noticeable, and it could be it's just that revealing maybe, but it has been something 
 i've noticed about HFM headphones in general, i think i may just not be a fan,


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> are you referring to the occasional harshness i heard ? i heard it at the meet on different systems, and here at home
> it wasn't anything glaring mind you, just noticeable, and it could be it's just that revealing maybe, but it has been something
> i've noticed about HFM headphones in general, i think i may just not be a fan,




Yeah- that makes sense.


----------



## one1speed

jaywillin said:


> i've had the mad ear+ hd, i got used for under $500, a wa6 for about the same, and as joseph, and others have said they are OUTSTANDING!
> on the solid state side, i've used a burson soloist i got used for $650-$700, and the bryston bha-1 i got for under $1000
> me personally, out of the ones i've mentioned, the mad ear+ hd was the best , closely followed by the wa6, and i did have the ear+ hd much longer than the woo, and i didn't roll any tubes on the woo


 
  
 I see you now have the Schiit Lyr. Curious how that compares, how you like it.
  
 I'm looking for an all in one (dac / amp), for the desktop, but am considering options.


----------



## Textfeud

one1speed said:


> I see you now have the Schiit Lyr. Curious how that compares, how you like it.
> 
> I'm looking for an all in one (dac / amp), for the desktop, but am considering options.


 

 Go with separate DAC and AMP.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Roughing it in a small cabin in the woods of Michigan, seated as I am on my porch surrounded on three sides by water on this peninsula, I am limited to listening with only the Grado Classic RS1s with buttons that I brought from my collection. 

But I just discovered an album that really makes these Grados shine. It is the pre-release album by Flight Facilities called "Down To Earh," now playing on iTunes First Play. It has excellent technical recording aspects and a wide variety of small-ensemble performances.


----------



## markm1

Would love to hear a direct comparison between the new Fazor LCD-2 (Jay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and the Hifiman 560...???


----------



## one1speed

textfeud said:


> Go with separate DAC and AMP.


 
  
 I'm not opposed, but wanting to keep things fairly simple. I've been doing a fair bit of research. Most recently have looked the the Burson Conductor SL (good deals on Audiogon right now), CEntrance DACMini (upgradeable by using as a separate DAC with a better amp), M-Stage, etc. I've also looked at Schiit products and other options, a lot to get your arms around. Trying to determine a direction and what will do the trick without going too far.


----------



## Textfeud

one1speed said:


> I'm not opposed, but wanting to keep things fairly simple. I've been doing a fair bit of research. Most recently have looked the the Burson Conductor SL (good deals on Audiogon right now), CEntrance DACMini (upgradeable by using as a separate DAC with a better amp), M-Stage, etc. I've also looked at Schiit products and other options, a lot to get your arms around. Trying to determine a direction and what will do the trick without going too far.


 

 I understand that. I would look into the Woo Audio WA7 Fireflies if I were you. Heard a lot of good stories about them and it looks so nice.


----------



## one1speed

textfeud said:


> I understand that. I would look into the Woo Audio WA7 Fireflies if I were you. Heard a lot of good stories about them and it looks so nice.


 
  
 Beautiful stuff, but a bit rich for me at this point. I've admired those on more than one occasion. Appreciate the thought!


----------



## Textfeud

one1speed said:


> Beautiful stuff, but a bit rich for me at this point. I've admired those on more than one occasion. Appreciate the thought!


 

 How about the iFi Nano IDSD? It cost 189 euro. I own it and it works really well with the Grado RS1i. Bought the Nano prior to the Polaris and it performed really well as a dac/amp. You could add a better amplifier in the future. It handles DSD and up to 384khz PCM. It also has an internal battery so you can use it as a portable with your Grado. I enjoyed the Grado with my iPhone and iFi Nano IDSD on more than one occasion around the house. Very versatile product, good performer and very affordable.


----------



## jaywillin

one1speed said:


> I see you now have the Schiit Lyr. Curious how that compares, how you like it.
> 
> I'm looking for an all in one (dac / amp), for the desktop, but am considering options.


 
 i think the schiit lyr is a great all around amp, plenty of power, which i like, and being able to roll tubes, its easy to find a sound that suits you.
 i have the lyr 1 , i haven't heard the lyr 2 yet
 the mad ear+ hd is a bit better with grado's, it has a bigger soundstage to me, a little more sparkle.
 both are great amps


----------



## Textfeud

jaywillin said:


> i think the schiit lyr is a great all around amp, plenty of power, which i like, and being able to roll tubes, its easy to find a sound that suits you.
> i have the lyr 1 , i haven't heard the lyr 2 yet
> the mad ear+ hd is a bit better with grado's, it has a bigger soundstage to me, a little more sparkle.
> both are great amps


 

 Lyr 2 should be better with the low and high gain settings. I think Grado's will really benefit from that. Haven't heard Grado's with the Schiit Lyr 1 I had but absolutely loved it with the Hifiman HE-500. Also heard the Denon D5000 with the Lyr but heard little to no difference between my computer and Lyr/Bifrost. Not the best combo I guess.


----------



## one1speed

textfeud said:


> How about the iFi Nano IDSD? It cost 189 euro. I own it and it works really well with the Grado RS1i. Bought the Nano prior to the Polaris and it performed really well as a dac/amp. You could add a better amplifier in the future. It handles DSD and up to 384khz PCM. It also has an internal battery so you can use it as a portable with your Grado. I enjoyed the Grado with my iPhone and iFi Nano IDSD on more than one occasion around the house. Very versatile product, good performer and very affordable.


 
  
 Thank you Text, will check it out. I can swing the $500-ish range. I've read good things about the Dacport LX, could pair with a decent amp. Going used can open up options.


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> Would love to hear a direct comparison between the new Fazor LCD-2 (Jay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 its a tough call, i haven't been able to compare the lcd2f to the 560, i was able to hear the pre fazor lcd 2 and the 560 briefly at the nashville meet
 while the 560 is a great headphone, i just generally prefer the audeze sound i believe. 
 the 560 has something going on in the treble i occasionally hear that bothers me , a little bite.
 i love the bass on the 560, its very tight. 
 i think the thing for me, the audeze doesn't have any issues that i can pick out and say "i don't like that"
 where the 560 has that one little thing, others are just the opposite from me, the love the 560, and are not so hot on the lcd.
 how's that for a non committal answer ?? lol


----------



## JoeDoe

The 400i v. 500 comparo is up.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/739637/new-school-vs-old-school-a-comparison-of-the-hifiman-he400i-and-he500


----------



## one1speed

jaywillin said:


> i think the schiit lyr is a great all around amp, plenty of power, which i like, and being able to roll tubes, its easy to find a sound that suits you.
> i have the lyr 1 , i haven't heard the lyr 2 yet
> the mad ear+ hd is a bit better with grado's, it has a bigger soundstage to me, a little more sparkle.
> both are great amps


 
  
 Appreciate it, thank you Jay!


----------



## diamondears

belialseraph said:


> Never personally tried them, but the Woo Audio WA6 and MAD Ear+ gets a lot of love from the Grado afficionados







joseph69 said:


> $2500.00 is your preference, but thats a lot of money!
> You can get a WA6 and the tubes you like for a lot less and be extremely happy IMO/IME for both the 325is/RS1i.







wormsdriver said:


> I read a post by @Justin_Time
> on one of the Grado threads comparing some high end amps, and in the end prefered the much cheaper MAD Ear + for his Grados...







jaywillin said:


> the chord hugo is a portable dac/amp, and i've not heard it, but if that's your budget, there are a lot of choices.
> the thing with grado's, is they are so easy to drive, such an easy load for an amp, that while they can respond well with more expensive gear
> its hardly "needed"
> i've had the mad ear+ hd, i got used for under $500, a wa6 for about the same, and as joseph, and others have said they are OUTSTANDING!
> ...



Thanks for all the comments. Looks like mad ear+ or wa6. 

What attracted me to the Hugo is that its integrated (dac+amp). iDSD micro piques my interest as well. I'm planning to sell off all my desktop and portable DACs have 4...lol), so just one Hugo is a lot more convenient. And it's a portable amp too. The Chord DACs are quite astonishing DACs for speakers, so I've been longing for that for a long time. I'm a speakers guy for a long time, and still is, and don't want to give that up, it's still my "main" sound. In fact reason why I'm into Grados is bec to my ears they're the most similar to speakers (at least my speakers). Also don't want changes in "sound" (different DACs for speakers vs HP); hence my interest to Hugo and iDSD micro. 

But yeah, those tube amps seems worthy for a test! The WA7 Fireflies are quite respected in speakers hifi too.


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> The 400i v. 500 comparo is up.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/739637/new-school-vs-old-school-a-comparison-of-the-hifiman-he400i-and-he500


 
 very nice write up joe !


----------



## jaywillin

diamondears said:


> Thanks for all the comments. Looks like mad ear+ or wa6.
> 
> What attracted me to the Hugo is that its integrated (dac+amp). iDSD micro piques my interest as well. I'm planning to sell off all my desktop and portable DACs have 4...lol), so just one Hugo is a lot more convenient. And it's a portable amp too. The Chord DACs are quite astonishing DACs for speakers, so I've been longing for that for a long time. I'm a speakers guy for a long time, and still is, and don't want to give that up, it's still my "main" sound. In fact reason why I'm into Grados is bec to my ears they're the most similar to speakers (at least my speakers). Also don't want changes in "sound". Hence my interest to Hugo and iDSD micro.
> 
> But yeah, those tube amps seems worthy for a test! The WA7 Fireflies are quite respected in speakers hifi too.


 
 i've had the wa7 too, its very good too, and very cool to look at !


----------



## Toothless

I've just bought a like new Grado Sr125i at 120 USD. Coming from my tiny, mere-2-months experience with decent headphones (I bought a 2nd hand Sennheiser HD239 and Nocs Ns400 just 2 weeks before, long before that is a trail of garbage headphones that many of you may have never heard of), this is a great buy. But I would still like to hear some of your more serious listeners's opinions on the value of this can. Thanks!!


----------



## joseph69

Here is a brief impression on the HE-400i…keep in mind that I'm not a reviewer, so this is just a short simple impression.
 So I have given up on the HE-400i, not that it is a bad sounding headphone (at all) but I much prefer the sound of my 325is's at $200.00 less compared to the 400i. I wanted to hear what a planar HP sounded like out of curiosity compared to a dynamic HP, and have come to the conclusion that it really doesn't matter to me what type of design the driver is as long as I like the sound of the HP. I really would never be able to  tell you if I was listening to a planar or dynamic, and thats being honest with both you/me, so the driver design would have no impression on me at all, as long as it sound good too me. The 400i is a nice sounding HP right out of the box, with a nice sub-bass, and I did like treble on the HP also…but I really didn't care for the mid-range much, especially with vocals, they just didn't sound realistic/natural too me, and the mid-range is most important too me. I also didn't care for the comfort either…I knew there was something on my head, as compared to any of my Grado's which I don't feel at all, yes even my PS1K. I also like the simpleness of the Grado much more as far as taking them on/off your head, and also when their not in use they conveniently lay flat without any tension, where as the 400i seemed like a bear trap to me when taking on/off my head and trying to lay the flat down.
 It all comes down to a matter of preference, and also what you are use too, so I'm definitely used to the Grado sound and love it…so this is just my experience/opinion/preference…I guess I just love that Grado sound!!!


----------



## Textfeud

one1speed said:


> Thank you Text, will check it out. I can swing the $500-ish range. I've read good things about the Dacport LX, could pair with a decent amp. Going used can open up options.


 

 I had the Dacport (not the LX version) and iFi Nano IDSD is better to my ears. You also have the iFi Micro IDSD which has a very powerful amp as well and cost 500.


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> its a tough call, i haven't been able to compare the lcd2f to the 560, i was able to hear the pre fazor lcd 2 and the 560 briefly at the nashville meet
> while the 560 is a great headphone, i just generally prefer the audeze sound i believe.
> the 560 has something going on in the treble i occasionally hear that bothers me , a little bite.
> i love the bass on the 560, its very tight.
> ...


 

 Thanks Jay-at CAF-very briefly for the $ my takeaway was the LCD2f was my favorite in that price range. But the 560 was pretty sweet, too. Something about the overall presentation I liked of the cd2f, tho.


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> Thanks Jay-at CAF-very briefly for the $ my takeaway was the LCD2f was my favorite in that price range. But the 560 was pretty sweet, too. Something about the overall presentation I liked of the cd2f, tho.


 
 the lcd's have a way of immersing me into the music, they get out of the way, they let me connect to the music emotionally , like grado's do, just in a different way
 and i'm sure the HFM headphones do that for other people, i do enjoy the 560, i just like the lcd2 and X more


----------



## crim gnarly

joseph69 said:


> Here is a brief impression on the HE-400i…keep in mind that I'm not a reviewer, so this is just a short simple impression.
> So I have given up on the HE-400i, not that it is a bad sounding headphone (at all) but I much prefer the sound of my 325is's at $200.00 less compared to the 400i. I wanted to hear what a planar HP sounded like out of curiosity compared to a dynamic HP, and have come to the conclusion that it really doesn't matter to me what type of design the driver is as long as I like the sound of the HP. I really would never be able to  tell you if I was listening to a planar or dynamic, and thats being honest with both you/me, so the driver design would have no impression on me at all, as long as it sound good too me. The 400i is a nice sounding HP right out of the box, with a nice sub-bass, and I did like treble on the HP also…but I really didn't care for the mid-range much, especially with vocals, they just didn't sound realistic/natural too me, and the mid-range is most important too me. I also didn't care for the comfort either…I knew there was something on my head, as compared to any of my Grado's which I don't feel at all, yes even my PS1K. I also like the simpleness of the Grado much more as far as taking them on/off your head, and also when their not in use they conveniently lay flat without any tension, where as the 400i seemed like a bear trap to me when taking on/off my head and trying to lay the flat down.
> It all comes down to a matter of preference, and also what you are use too, so I'm definitely used to the Grado sound and love it…so this is just my experience/opinion/preference…I guess I just love that Grado sound!!!


 
  
 I could not agree with you more.  I have a HE-400 connected to a modi/magni.  Like you said the sub-bass is really nice.  But something does sound missing.  The setup just doesnt do it for me.   I am thinking about selling the HE-400 because I get almost no use out of them.  I use my RS1e for everything now.  Love pairing them my little dot i+.  I even plug these suckers directly into my ipad and even my ps4 controler. I cant believe how good they sound.


----------



## one1speed

textfeud said:


> I had the Dacport (not the LX version) and iFi Nano IDSD is better to my ears. You also have the iFi Micro IDSD which has a very powerful amp as well and cost 500.


 
  
 Wow, an impressive review for the iDSD here: http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazine/equipment/0914/ifi_audio_micro_idsd_dac_headphone_amplifier.htm.  I'm not familiar with their products other than seeing them here and there. More tech than I need, but as stated, who knows what the future holds. I have to say, this doesn't seem to come up short compared to larger desktop models. Curious to read how it stands up to other models, found a nice thread here on Head-fi.
  
 As an aside, I had read that the Dacport LX sounds a fair bit better than the regular. For some reason, removing the amp makes a good difference, according to reviews (no experience with either). For portables, I've mainly looked at the Ray Samuels products, like the Predator. Good reviews as well, but that for the Micro IDSD is one of the most positive reviews I've read (though I still have no idea what DSD is, more reading...), as are review for the CEntrance DACMini CX.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## jaywillin




----------



## Textfeud

one1speed said:


> Wow, an impressive review for the iDSD here: http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazine/equipment/0914/ifi_audio_micro_idsd_dac_headphone_amplifier.htm.  I'm not familiar with their products other than seeing them here and there. More tech than I need, but as stated, who knows what the future holds. I have to say, this doesn't seem to come up short compared to larger desktop models. Curious to read how it stands up to other models, found a nice thread here on Head-fi.
> 
> As an aside, I had read that the Dacport LX sounds a fair bit better than the regular. For some reason, removing the amp makes a good difference, according to reviews (no experience with either). For portables, I've mainly looked at the Ray Samuels products, like the Predator. Good reviews as well, but that for the Micro IDSD is one of the most positive reviews I've read (though I still have no idea what DSD is, more reading...), as are review for the CEntrance DACMini CX.
> 
> Cheers.


 

 Yes, very nice products and the amp in the iFi Micro will work great with planars as well  I will trade in the Nano for the Micro if I run into some money for sure.


----------



## joseph69

crim gnarly said:


> I could not agree with you more.  I have a HE-400 connected to a modi/magni.  Like you said the sub-bass is really nice.  But something does sound missing.  The setup just doesnt do it for me.   I am thinking about selling the HE-400 because I get almost no use out of them.  I use my RS1e for everything now.  Love pairing them my little dot i+.  I even plug these suckers directly into my ipad and even my ps4 controler. I cant believe how good they sound.


 
 At first listen I used the M/M combo…but then I used the Lyr after that for about 20hrs, and just missed the Grado sound. I started out with the 400i last night for about 1 hr, then I had to put my Grados on...and what a real nice difference IMO, I can't even listen to the 400i's anymore.
 I'm just waiting for an RMA # from HFM.


----------



## sebajun

.


----------



## swspiers

joseph69 said:


> At first listen I used the M/M combo…but then I used the Lyr after that for about 20hrs, and just missed the Grado sound. I started out with the 400i last night for about 1 hr, then I had to put my Grados on...and what a real nice difference IMO, I can't even listen to the 400i's anymore.
> I'm just waiting for an RMA # from HFM.


 

 Sorry they didn't work out for you, buddy.  I still can't take mine off, I love them so much. On the other hand, while I think they are the Grado of planars, they aren't Grado's, and that's a fact. It says a lot about Grado!
  
 In the meantime, I have finally decided to put and keep the Burson into my main rig, and use the Magni in the bedroom.
  
 Oh, and I ordered the Alpha Prime upgrade for the Alpha Dogs.  I think I am approaching the end of this part of the game.


----------



## Textfeud

sebajun said:


> Back in the Grado club after a couple years out. Got myself the SR80e and am really enjoying the ride, although the listen isn't as strident up top as I thought it would be, but then I had the SR325 back in the day so that may explain it. I also had the SR60 as well but I didn't keep it for long since I moved up to the mentioned SR325 quickly after lol.
> 
> Bit dissapointed that the cable (more so the outer covering) above the y-split is still the way it is, but oh well. Anyone here upgraded the headband? I'm thinking of getting a leather one from Turbulent Labs, seen two vids on how to make the swap, but noticed that the metal band doesn't seem to be re-glued once everything is done. I guess the cup stays in place without the need to re-glue?


 

 Swapping headbands is very easy, even I could do it! You don't need to reglue.


----------



## joseph69

sebajun said:


> Back in the Grado club after a couple years out. Got myself the SR80e and am really enjoying the ride, although the listen isn't as strident up top as I thought it would be, but then I had the SR325 back in the day so that may explain it. I also had the SR60 as well but I didn't keep it for long since I moved up to the mentioned SR325 quickly after lol.
> 
> Bit dissapointed that the cable (more so the outer covering) above the y-split is still the way it is, but oh well. Anyone here upgraded the headband? I'm thinking of getting a leather one from Turbulent Labs, seen two vids on how to make the swap, but noticed that the metal band doesn't seem to be re-glued once everything is done. I guess the cup stays in place without the need to re-glue?


 
 If you want, just put a dab of hot glue in the rod block…this way you can always heat it up if you ever want to take the headband off or what ever, and it will be secured nicely!
  


swspiers said:


> Sorry they didn't work out for you, buddy.  I still can't take mine off, I love them so much. On the other hand, while I think they are the Grado of planars, they aren't Grado's, and that's a fact. It says a lot about Grado!
> 
> In the meantime, I have finally decided to put and keep the Burson into my main rig, and use the Magni in the bedroom.
> 
> Oh, and I ordered the Alpha Prime upgrade for the Alpha Dogs.  I think I am approaching the end of this part of the game.


 
 Thank* swpiers*, its probably just me…I'm too use to and love the Grado sound. But I did want to try a driver with a different design too hear the difference, but like I said, I wouldn't be able to tell you if it was a dynamic/planar/electrostatic…my ears would only tell me if I liked them or not.
 Glad that you are enjoying them! Didn't know you were going to sell the Burson?
 Whats the Alpha Prime Upgrade?


----------



## sebajun

.


----------



## justaname

The yellow HD414 pad material feels a bit smoother than the stock pads. More of a comfort mod than anything (imo), especially if you're going to be quartermodding the pads.


----------



## joseph69

sebajun said:


> Thank you both for the replies. I've always enjoyed my Grados stock, bar rolling pads, so was looking for some clarification. I've actually done a bit of hard-modding on some Superluxes (mainly recabling) so getting my hands dirty with headphones isn't too foreign to me, but again I've never done anything away from rolling pads on the Grados. Never tried the HD414 pads though...they worth a shout?


 
 Try the Grado (L) cushions on the 80e, IMO they sound the best with them.


----------



## sebajun

.


----------



## joseph69

sebajun said:


> Yeah I think I'll pick these up to give a try, especially since they're not that expensive. At the very least if I find them to be on par with the standard comfies, I'd still be happy with them just for the colour contrast. Thanks.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> I remember trying the TTVJ flats and the G-cushions on the SR325 and went back to the L-cushions in the end. Since I'm curious about the HD414 pads and also thinking about getting a Turbulent Labs headband, trying out some L-cushions wouldn't go amiss either. Would make sense to get them all at once. Thanks.


 
 Thats what I did, I picked them up at the same time with the exception of the HD-414 pads because I stamped out the same diameter of the driver side of the (S) cushions. In the end I preferred the (L) cushions on all of my models with the exception of the PS1K's which use the (G) cushions of course.


----------



## jaywillin

heavy rotation this morning, the blues !


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> heavy rotation this morning, the blues !


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






>




  



 Count me in on this wonderful rotation


----------



## jaywillin

after a day and a half of lcd2 time, its grado time !


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> after a day and a half of lcd2 time, its grado time !


 
 Are the LCD2's keepers?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## joseph69

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




 
 

   





 Are the LCD2's staying?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 i believe so, for a while anyway, when the beyer gets back from being modded, that may change things a bit, one of them may be expendable
 i'm lusting after this new beauty for the good dr peppard !!


----------



## whirlwind

I hope you go for that....I really want to hear a review


----------



## whirlwind

Jay got me in the mood for some Jeff Healey today...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  

  
.
  
 It has been a wonderful saturday morning.  I miss Jeff Healey, dearly.
  
 Edited...for one more


----------



## YtseJamer

I have finally received my Polaris yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
The amp is very good with my HE-560 and my JH13 but the biggest revelation for me is the synergy between the Polaris and my Grado 225e. 




  
 I'm now thinking about replacing my HE-560 with the Grado PS500e...Decisions, decisions...


----------



## whirlwind

ytsejamer said:


> I have finally received my Polaris yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It is all about the synergy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Enjoy....the ride will be good!


----------



## Textfeud

ytsejamer said:


> I have finally received my Polaris yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nice, I have it too. I like it with Grado RS1i.


----------



## YtseJamer

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I will try to find a store in Montreal where I could try the PS500e and the RS1e with my Polaris.


----------



## swspiers

RIP Jack Bruce...


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> RIP Jack Bruce...


 
 hadn't heard


----------



## swspiers

Just found out from my bass instructor. Sad day...


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> Just found out from my bass instructor. Sad day...


 
 Yes in deed.
  
 Time to listen to some Cream.


----------



## pdrm360

ytsejamer said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The SR80e with Audioquest Dragonfly isn't bad too.


----------



## wormsdriver




----------



## YtseJamer

Dimebag Darrell was an amazing guitarist!


----------



## YtseJamer




----------



## wormsdriver

ytsejamer said:


> Dimebag Darrell was an amazing guitarist!



Indeed. He is greatly missed.


muahahahaha. Hell yeah! :-D


----------



## stacker45

You said it whirlwind, so many useless discussions, and sometimes, even, heated debates, would be avoided, if more people realised the importance of that one word, synergy.


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> You said it whirlwind, so many useless discussions, and sometimes, even, heated debates, would be avoided, if more people realised the importance of that one word, synergy.


 
 +1 yeah....if you are happy with your set up and sound....nothing else matters.....enjoy your music....it is good for the soul.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> +1 yeah....if you are happy with your set up and sound....nothing else matters.....enjoy your music....it is good for the soul.


 
 SOMETIMES its cheaper than a shrink, other times, well............


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > +1 yeah....if you are happy with your set up and sound....nothing else matters.....enjoy your music....it is good for the soul.
> ...


 
 Very true


----------



## stacker45

And, as an example,  just to be clear. I have no problem with someone saying that the SR325 are the brightest, sounding Grados. I think that most, if not everyone, would agree with that statment. 
  
 What I don't like, is when people say things like, ''you shouldn't buy the SR325, because they are, too bright'', If the rest of that person's system has a rolled off treble, the SR325 might be the best option. Now, imagine if the person is new to all this, reads that comment, turns off the computer, and goes shopping, making sure to steer clear of the SR325.
  
 That's why, before I give any advice to someone, I like to know, not only, what the other components in a person system's are, but also, I want to know about they're personal taste as well, who nows, maybe they like high frequencys, in wich case, the SR325 could go from being, ''too bright'',  to being, ''just what the doctor ordered''.


----------



## diamondears

Just my 2 cents...
  
 With a transparent system and well-recorded music, the SR325is isn't bright at all. Its resolution and detail is quite excellent, but it's never bright. Its just REVEALING. I don't even find it lacking on the lower registers. Not kidding. I'm very particular on sealing my L-cushed 325is to my ears though.
  
 If one is playing a recording that's of mass-production quality, recorded maxed out volume/dynamic headroom and/or just poorly recorded, its gonna be shrill and bright. But its because of the recording, not the Grado SR325is.
  
 I've tried everything with my SR325is and ONLY find it bright/shrill when I play off-the-rack CDs of current pop music (some are greatly recorded though, but only a few). Audiophile-grade recordings, NEVER.
  
 When I first heard the SR325is (this is the first Grado I listened to), and this is after I've tried every HP I can find, my immediate reactions was---wow, this sounds like SPEAKERS (which, I found later, makes sense because they tune their drivers with their ears comparing it to a real SPEAKER SYSTEM). All the others, you name it, sounds DIFFERENT to SPEAKERS. Haven't tried the Senn HD800 though, nor the Stax-es.
  
 Again, just my 2 cents.


----------



## parbaked

Nice match for Grados...ECP Black Diamond.

  

  
 Instead of tubes or transistors it uses 2 Cinemag step-up transformers for voltage gain.


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> And, as an example,  just to be clear. I have no problem with someone saying that the SR325 are the brightest, sounding Grados. I think that most, if not everyone, would agree with that statment.
> 
> What I don't like, is when people say things like, ''you shouldn't buy the SR325, because they are, too bright'', If the rest of that person's system has a rolled off treble, the SR325 might be the best option. Now, imagine if the person is new to all this, reads that comment, turns off the computer, and goes shopping, making sure to steer clear of the SR325.
> 
> That's why, before I give any advice to someone, I like to know, not only, what the other components in a person system's are, but also, I want to know about they're personal taste as well, who nows, maybe they like high frequencys, in wich case, the SR325 could go from being, ''too bright'',  to being, ''just what the doctor ordered''.


 
 +1


----------



## TheDreamthinker

parbaked said:


> Nice match for Grados...ECP Black Diamond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I do not even care how it sounds...its just really nice to look at.
  
 Speaking of minimalist design...
 Has anybody here had the LovelyCube Amp (= Lehmann BlackCubeLinear Clone) with the SR325is?


----------



## one1speed

parbaked said:


> Nice match for Grados...ECP Black Diamond.
> 
> Instead of instead of tubes or transistors it uses 2 Cinemag step-up transformers for voltage gain.


 
  
 Wow, beautiful piece.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

parbaked said:


> Nice match for Grados...ECP Black Diamond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow, nice! How do they fair with the MS2? (Those look like the original pair, not the "i" version)


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

ytsejamer said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Seriously, there are a ton of Head-Fi'ers in Montreal, why are we not having a meet-up here?


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Since we all wish we had a pair of Beats by so-called "Doctor" Dre.
  
 Enjoy!
  
  
*http://www.thestar.com/business/sportonomics/2014/10/27/nfl_and_bose_fight_losing_battle_against_beats_by_dre.html*


----------



## bpcans

loving[max]sound said:


> Since we all wish we had a pair of Beats by so-called "Doctor" Dre.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> ...


My daughter whose turning 15 next Monday asked for some Beats headphones for her birthday. My sister bought her the model, Beats Solo 2's in black, that she requested. Some battles are not worth fighting, especially with a teenage girl. Of course I'll let her try my Grado's just to see what she thinks.


----------



## Textfeud

bpcans said:


> My daughter whose turning 15 next Monday asked for some Beats headphones for her birthday. My sister bought her the model, Beats Solo 2's in black, that she requested. Some battles are not worth fighting, especially with a teenage girl. Of course I'll let her try my Grado's just to see what she thinks.


 
 Heck, I started out with Beats just four years ago.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

loving[max]sound said:


> Since we all wish we had a pair of Beats by so-called "Doctor" Dre.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> ...


 
 I modestly propose that instead of meaningless endorsements of headphones by celebrities (e.g., Beats by Dr Dre), we offer meaningful endorsements of headphones by nobodies (e.g., Grados by kayandjohn)!
  
 Meaningful?  Well, head-fi.org is chock-a-block with user comparisons, frequency response curves, square wave responses, descriptive adjectives ("grainy") and phrases ("3D swirlyness to the soundstage was sublime").  Hence, we can assure that our endorsements are Burdened with Meaning.
  
 Nobodies?  To quote Emily Dickenson, "I'm Nobody!    Who are you?  Are you - Nobody - too?"  With my bald head, paunchy middle, and pasty skin, I am the antithesis of a celebrity... a Nobody!  I suspect that others here (certainly not YOU, gentle reader, but all those other folks crowding head-fi.org) are Nobodies, also!!
  
 Just think!  We can offer our endorsement services by auction to the highest-bidding headphone manufacturer.  We know how it stimulates the ire of head-fi.org members for a manufacturer to say, "Lady GaGa endorses these headphones."  We will earn the respect of head-fiers by instead saying, "Nobody endorses these headphones!"
  
 Why, if Dr Dre insists that his celebrity-endorsed headphones are better than ours, we can even post our agreement by saying, "Nobody's headphones are worse than Dr Dre's!"
  
 Oh what fun we can have!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

textfeud said:


> Heck, I started out with Beats just four years ago.


 

 ...and I started with my Beats just 10 *months* ago! Still love 'em!


----------



## bpcans

textfeud said:


> Heck, I started out with Beats just four years ago. :rolleyes:


Heck we all gotta start somewhere. I propose that $200 hp's for a 15yr old is plenty good enough.


----------



## JoeDoe

bpcans said:


> Heck we all gotta start somewhere. I propose that $200 hp's for a 15yr old is plenty good enough.


 

 True, but it would be cool to have her compare the beats to a pair of SR80i. And then tell her that the 80s cost 1/2 as much! And they can be wooded with the sickest exotic woulds you've ever seen!


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> My daughter whose turning 15 next Monday asked for some Beats headphones for her birthday. My sister bought her the model, Beats Solo 2's in black, that she requested. Some battles are not worth fighting, especially with a teenage girl. Of course I'll let her try my Grado's just to see what she thinks.


 
 There won't be enough bass for her…like my nieces/nephew…but I tried!


----------



## YtseJamer

loving[max]sound said:


> Seriously, there are a ton of Head-Fi'ers in Montreal, why are we not having a meet-up here?


 
  
 We should organize a Grado meet in Montreal


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

ytsejamer said:


> We should do a Grado meet in Montreal


 
  
 Or at the very VERY least have a pub night.
  
 OK, here is goes!
  
  
 MONTREAL HEAD-FI PUB NIGHT NEXT WEEK (exact date and time to be determined), but seroiusly... PUB NIGHT NEXT WEEK!!!
  
  
 Also, why did no one tell me I was on the Grado Labs FaceBook page?


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> There won't be enough bass for her…like my nieces/nephew…but I tried!


It's maybe a maturation process joseph. I'll try too.


----------



## Paul Graham

joedoe said:


> True, but it would be cool to have her compare the beats to a pair of SR80i. And then tell her that the 80s cost 1/2 as much! And they can be wooded with the sickest exotic woulds you've ever seen!


 

 Absolutely THIS!
  
 Im lucky in that my 10 year old already appreciates the good and the bad.
 He tried a pair of beats in the shops last year and said "Daddy, They sound horrible compared to yours!!! " ( I had the HD25.I.II's on at the time. )
 Haha what have I created??? 
  
 Sorry this is a Grado thread.
 I should have included my SR60's in there somewhere. 
 Suffice to say he wanted to borrow them last year for a week away with the school. 
 I Let him. 
  
 After reading all of this Im now actually considering buying another pair so I can give them to him at christmas....... lol!


----------



## whirlwind

bpcans said:


> textfeud said:
> 
> 
> > Heck, I started out with Beats just four years ago.
> ...


 
 Absolutely, and i try not to judge the younger generation as i was one once, and i was the same way as kids are today.
  
 They have all the features that kids want on them.
  
 I have heard worse than beats.


----------



## YtseJamer

New Transatlantic Blu-Ray


----------



## TheDreamthinker

bpcans said:


> My daughter whose turning 15 next Monday asked for some Beats headphones for her birthday. My sister bought her the model, Beats Solo 2's in black, that she requested. Some battles are not worth fighting, especially with a teenage girl. Of course I'll let her try my Grado's just to see what she thinks.


 
 But from what i have heard one can do much worse than the Solo2. 
  
 Just throwing that out there -


----------



## bpcans

thedreamthinker said:


> But from what i have heard one can do much worse than the Solo2.
> 
> Just throwing that out there -


Thanks DreamThinker, coming from no less than the Hawaiian shirted Mr. Hertsens and yourself some of my petty fears and anxieties have been momentarily assuaged. I'm kinda glad she's not coming at me wanting some PS500's or Senn HD700's right out of the gate.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

bpcans said:


> Thanks DreamThinker, coming from no less than the Hawaiian shirted Mr. Hertsens and yourself some of my petty fears and anxieties have been momentarily assuaged. I'm kinda glad she's not coming at me wanting some PS500's or Senn HD700's right out of the gate.


 
 It is always nice if one is able to relieve others of their deep seated fears.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 ...or even worse: TOTL customs...: 'Dad can I have a pair of Roxannes for christmas, pretty please....(insert cute daughter face here)'
  

  
 [size=12.7272720336914px]Better too slowly than too quickly is the only advice i can give...[/size]


----------



## Textfeud

The road from Beats to Grado RS1i was the fun part for me. Wouldn't been have quite so exciting if I would have skipped all the headphones and found my sound. So yeah, the Beats are a blessing in disguise for you and your daughter.


----------



## bpcans

Textfeud, that's a blessing that I'm going to be very happy to count and keep in my vest pocket. Cause you know where this is going and how it's going to end up.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

textfeud said:


> The road from Beats to Grado RS1i was the fun part for me. Wouldn't been have quite so exciting if I would have skipped all the headphones and found my sound. So yeah, the *Beats are a blessing *in disguise for you and your daughter.


 
  
 Seems we will be needing a _Beats Appreciation Thread_ soon.


----------



## bpcans

thedreamthinker said:


> Seems we will be needing a _Beats Appreciation Thread_ soon.


Or maybe "The Road to Grado Aporeciation Thread".


----------



## pdrm360

thedreamthinker said:


> Seems we will be needing a _Beats Appreciation Thread_ soon.


 


> Or maybe "The Road to Grado Aporeciation Thread".


 
  
 The Grado Road ...


----------



## TheDreamthinker

bpcans said:


> Or maybe "The Road to Grado Appreciation Thread".


 
 Well, I think we already have that...
  


> Originally Posted by *pdrm360* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Grado Road ...


 
 What a road indeed...


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Happy Tuesday!!!
  
 Oh man, so I stored my high end Grado headphones at my former landlady's place while I was away, and I was there yesterday, and forgot to pick them up! *epic double super duper happy go lucky facepalm*


----------



## jaywillin

this might be of interest, lossless streaming , TIDAL went live today !
  
 https://tidalhifi.com/us


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> this might be of interest, lossless streaming , TIDAL went live today !
> 
> https://tidalhifi.com/us


 

 Yep.  I'm also looking at Deezer, since I already have Sonos.  But then I look at my nearly 3 TB collection, and have to ask myself why I would feel I need more!
  
 Oh well.  As we learned in the 80's, "Too much is never enough."


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Yep.  I'm also looking at Deezer, since I already have Sonos.  But then I look at my nearly 3 TB collection, and have to ask myself why I would feel I need more!
> 
> Oh well.  As we learned in the 80's, "Too much is never enough."



I've been using it for a couple of hours now , the sound is outstanding


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> I've been using it for a couple of hours now , the sound is outstanding


 

 I'm going to hold off if I can.  I'm hoping to start graduate school soon, and won't have time to justify if.  But you know how that goes: by this time next week...I'll have both


----------



## Textfeud

Not available in my country, thank god.


----------



## swspiers

textfeud said:


> Not available in my country, thank god.


 

 Oh, your day is coming.........


----------



## Textfeud

swspiers said:


> Oh, your day is coming.........


 
 Hopefully I will have forgotten about the existence of Tidal then


----------



## swspiers

textfeud said:


> Hopefully I will have forgotten about the existence of Tidal then


 

 We will remind you!  I have a bone to pick with you and your countrymen.
  
 Years ago, I met two Dutch guys when I was biking through Ontario, Canada.  They turned me on to Klaus Schulze, back when there was no internet, Spotify or any of this.  Do you have any idea what it's like trying to find Klaus Schulze albums in America in the 70's? Do you?
  
 Cheers!
  




  
 (I hope you get my humor.  I ticked a German dude off last week who didn't get my 'jokes')


----------



## Textfeud

swspiers said:


> We will remind you!  I have a bone to pick with you and your countrymen.
> 
> Years ago, I met two Dutch guys when I was biking through Ontario, Canada.  They turned me on to Klaus Schulze, back when there was no internet, Spotify or any of this.  Do you have any idea what it's like trying to find Klaus Schulze albums in America in the 70's? Do you?
> 
> ...


 
 I live next door to Klaus, so not that hard for me (please tell me he still lives). 
  
 To be honest, Germans don't have humor so don't worry about it


----------



## swspiers

textfeud said:


> I live next door to Klaus, so not that hard for me (please tell me he still lives).
> 
> To be honest, Germans don't have humor so don't worry about it




I think you got me!

As far as I know, he's still producing material. It will be a sad day for the world when he passes though.

"Dune" on Grado's is epic, along with "Sebastian"


----------



## bbophead

Yeah, god is gonna get you.


----------



## Textfeud

swspiers said:


> I think you got me!
> 
> As far as I know, he's still producing material. It will be a sad day for the world when he passes though.
> 
> "Dune" on Grado's is epic, along with "Sebastian"


 
 Will check him out. Never heard of him but then again I'm 25. I was just going to listen to one or two songs tonight and now it's 2 o'clock at night. Guess I'm off to bed in just one or two songs


----------



## jaywillin

textfeud said:


> Will check him out. Never heard of him but then again I'm 25. I was just going to listen to one or two songs tonight and now it's 2 o'clock at night. Guess I'm off to bed in just one or two songs


 
 "just one more"  i've said that before !


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> "just one more"  i've said that before !


Me too so true!


----------



## Textfeud

*5 songs later*


----------



## nojwe

I've had an interesting time over the past 2 weeks comparing my 225i to a 325e. I have to say, I'm very impressed by the 325. Clear, detailed, respectable soundstage. Not nearly as bright as I expected through either a Schiit Vali or Little Dot I+ (I like the LD a lot more, personally). However, the 325 is significantly less comfortable, due entirely to the weight and I have a slight sense that violins especially sound a bit less natural compared to the 225i. It's really a toss-up as to which one I'll keep.
  
 It's also brought out something I hadn't noticed in my 225i previously: compared to the 325e, it sounds like all of my recordings are farther away. Not that the soundstage is deeper, more along the lines of things sounding a bit smaller as if the mics had been moved farther from the performers. If I'm just listening to the 225 I'll adjust to it after a while, but switching back and forth makes it very evident. Has anybody experienced this?


----------



## diamondears

That's "resolution" brother..."resolution"...welcome to real hi-fi...)


----------



## diamondears

Combine that with seemingly making the voice or instrument put in their proper places, without losing resolution (clarity), and that's soundstage and separation...live music...which the most expensive speakers let alone headphones finds very difficult, if not impossible, to mimic...

Haven't heard the SR225s though, so read with caution...


----------



## XLR8

Everyone say hello to the exotic and e***ic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sounds dramatically different to rs1i and SR80 in a positive way. I now understand why there was so much demand for this collectors version Grado.
 I have now finished unequivocally my Grado journey


----------



## whirlwind

^ Congrats ^


----------



## wormsdriver

Nice pic! congrats!


----------



## swspiers

textfeud said:


> *5 songs later*


 

 His songs tend to last a half hour or so.  Let me know how that went...


----------



## mkrzych

mkrzych said:


> Exactly, I think that generally Grado's do not like bad recordings. In case of 325is's i did the comparison with 80i and 225i and to me 325is sound more refined than 225i with less forward bass - more natural. The sound and the soundstage are much, much bigger comparing to 80i's.


 
 Yes, they don't indeed. If you DAC is enough resolving and detailed, paired with 325s and bad recording (quite normal nowadays) it may give you feeling of dissatisfaction. It doesn't mean that the cans are harsh, but detailed enough to present you any flows in the sound of yours recording.


----------



## wormsdriver

THUN-DEERRR!!!

  
 It's ******* ELECTRIC!!!


----------



## jaywillin

PS-1's !!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/740207/the-famous-and-rare-grado-ps-1-headphones


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

jaywillin said:


> PS-1's !!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/740207/the-famous-and-rare-grado-ps-1-headphones


 
  
 Let me just check my wallet... *moths fly out*...


----------



## jaywillin

loving[max]sound said:


> Let me just check my wallet... *moths fly out*...


 
 yeah, i'm in the hole myself here ! lol


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

xlr8 said:


> Everyone say hello to the exotic and e***ic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Very nice! Congratulations


----------



## smitty1110

nojwe said:


> It's also brought out something I hadn't noticed in my 225i previously: compared to the 325e, it sounds like all of my recordings are farther away. Not that the soundstage is deeper, more along the lines of things sounding a bit smaller as if the mics had been moved farther from the performers. If I'm just listening to the 225 I'll adjust to it after a while, but switching back and forth makes it very evident. Has anybody experienced this?


 
 I mentioned this in my review of the GS1000, how it's like I'm sitting 20-30 rows back from the orchestra in _Nabucco_. A very interesting experience.


----------



## smitty1110

jaywillin said:


> yeah, i'm in the hole myself here ! lol


 

 I've got a Ragnarok and a BHSE on order, just paid a security deposit and rent for the new apartment, and bought a new phone when my old one died. I sold the moths from my wallet for lunch money.
  
 Edit - spelling.


----------



## mkrzych

BTW, from little different subject, can anyone recommend good stand or box/pouch for Grados? I know that Grado is selling the wooden box, but it's expensive. Have you found something good in that area to store the cans in reasonable price?


----------



## sinnottj

mkrzych said:


> BTW, from little different subject, can anyone recommend good stand or box/pouch for Grados? I know that Grado is selling the wooden box, but it's expensive. Have you found something good in that area to store the cans in reasonable price?


 
  
 Grado sell hard-shell cases. They come in two sizes - one for the SR60e to PS500e, and a larger one for the GS1000e / PS1000e: 
  
 http://www.grado.co.uk/grado/headphone-pads/cables/accessories.htm
  
 They'll obviously fit the earlier models too.


----------



## mkrzych

sinnottj said:


> Grado sell hard-shell cases. They come in two sizes - one for the SR60e to PS500e, and a larger one for the GS1000e / PS1000e:
> 
> http://www.grado.co.uk/grado/headphone-pads/cables/accessories.htm
> 
> They'll obviously fit the earlier models too.


 
 Oh, didn't know it! On the US website some time ago I couldn't find them. Thanks! Do you happen to know if they're sending items outside UK with delivery within EU?


----------



## sinnottj

mkrzych said:


> Oh, didn't know it! On the US website some time ago I couldn't find them. Thanks! Do you happen to know if they're sending items outside UK with delivery within EU?


 
  
 I'm not sure - you could send them an email and ask.
  
 Both of these cases can also be bought from amazon UK, so you might be able to buy from there and have them shipped to you. I've bought stuff from amazon.fr and amazon.it and had it posted to the UK before.
  
 http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0033AX21S/


----------



## Oteil

jaywillin said:


> this might be of interest, lossless streaming , TIDAL went live today !
> 
> https://tidalhifi.com/us


 
  
 Thanks Jay!! I have been looking for sometime now to find lossless streaming.....The selection is pretty fantastic and dang if it doesn't sound just great!! I'm heaven....Beats Music is getting canceled


----------



## diamondears

xlr8 said:


> Everyone say hello to the exotic and e***ic h34r:
> 
> 
> Sounds dramatically different to rs1i and SR80 in a positive way. I now understand why there was so much demand for this collectors version Grado.
> I have now finished unequivocally my Grado journey :atsmile:



How different?


----------



## jaywillin

oteil said:


> Thanks Jay!! I have been looking for sometime now to find lossless streaming.....The selection is pretty fantastic and dang if it doesn't sound just great!! I'm heaven....Beats Music is getting canceled


 
 i'd BEEN using spotify(i just pay the $5.00), i'll probably keep it until i get a decent library built on tidal, it does sound great, and so far i've found everything i've looked for just about


----------



## jaywillin

sinnottj said:


> Grado sell hard-shell cases. They come in two sizes - one for the SR60e to PS500e, and a larger one for the GS1000e / PS1000e:
> 
> http://www.grado.co.uk/grado/headphone-pads/cables/accessories.htm
> 
> They'll obviously fit the earlier models too.


 
  
  


mkrzych said:


> Oh, didn't know it! On the US website some time ago I couldn't find them. Thanks! Do you happen to know if they're sending items outside UK with delivery within EU?


 
  
 i've got one


----------



## ookic

mkrzych said:


> Yes, they don't indeed. If you DAC is enough resolving and detailed, paired with 325s and bad recording (quite normal nowadays) it may give you feeling of dissatisfaction. It doesn't mean that the cans are harsh, but detailed enough to present you any flows in the sound of yours recording.


 

 How does the velvet underground & Nico fair?
  
 Also, in My Bloody Valentine - Soon, what does the guitar that comes in at 0:43 sound like?


----------



## TheDreamthinker

sinnottj said:


> Grado sell hard-shell cases. They come in two sizes - one for the SR60e to PS500e, and a larger one for the GS1000e / PS1000e:
> http://www.grado.co.uk/grado/headphone-pads/cables/accessories.htm
> 
> They'll obviously fit the earlier models too.


 
  
 Now two things. 
 1. I didn't know that there are dedicated Grado cases.
 2. I didn't know that there was a Grado.co.uk store. (price still higher than US though).
  
 ...comes to show my ignorance...
  


diamondears said:


> How different?


 
  
 Kindly elaborate on that.


----------



## Paul Graham

thedreamthinker said:


> Now two things.
> 1. I didn't know that there are dedicated Grado cases.
> 2.* I didn't know that there was a Grado.co.uk store. (price still higher than US though).*
> 
> ...


 
  
 You are not alone


----------



## TheDreamthinker

> Originally Posted by *Paul Graham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are not alone


 
  
 Always nice to know that one isn't alone.
  
 Yet i still find it a bit strange that the official Grado store sells their products at different prices. It is understandable, but still...it would make life for EU buyers quite a bit easier (tax).


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

thedreamthinker said:


> Always nice to know that one isn't alone.
> 
> Yet i still find it a bit strange that the official Grado store sells their products at different prices. It is understandable, but still...it would make life for EU buyers quite a bit easier (tax).


 
  
 The prices are also different in Canada, and not because of the conversion rate, but just simply because they cost more to ship them up here to a dealer, and possible taxes associated with crossing the border.


----------



## sinnottj

thedreamthinker said:


> Always nice to know that one isn't alone.
> 
> Yet i still find it a bit strange that the official Grado store sells their products at different prices. It is understandable, but still...it would make life for EU buyers quite a bit easier (tax).


 
  
 That website isn't really Grado themselves, it's their official UK distributor (Armour Home) 'pretending' to be Grado.
  
 I believe Grado do dictate the prices, though. It's the standard $1 => £1 conversion that most US companies use when selling in the UK.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

oteil said:


> Thanks Jay!! I have been looking for sometime now to find lossless streaming.....The selection is pretty fantastic and dang if it doesn't sound just great!! I'm heaven....Beats Music is getting canceled



Quick before you cancel Beats Music... Can you hear a quality improvement when you listen to the same song in Tidal vs Beats Music? Thanks!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

loving[max]sound said:


> The prices are also different in Canada, and not because of the conversion rate, but just simply because they cost more to ship them up here to a dealer, and possible taxes associated with crossing the border.


 
 That's the reason why the EU customs union is and was a great idea. It only needs to add Japan and HK and the system would be _perfect_.
 We need that everywhere in the world.
  


sinnottj said:


> That website isn't really Grado themselves, it's their official UK distributor (Armour Home) 'pretending' to be Grado.
> 
> I believe Grado do dictate the prices, though. It's the standard $1 => £1 conversion that most US companies use when selling in the UK.


 
  
 Didn't see that.
 Oh didn't know that that's standard in the UK.
 That the pounds too strong.


----------



## bbophead

Too bad U.S. amazon doesn't offer it nor does U.S. Grado.


----------



## Oteil

ruthieandjohn said:


> Quick before you cancel Beats Music... Can you hear a quality improvement when you listen to the same song in Tidal vs Beats Music? Thanks!


 
  I don't want to get into a big discussion about whether everybody is going to hear a big difference. Personally, I believe I can - call me crazy, call it confirmation bias, etc... I have read page after page in Sound Science why I shouldn't hear a difference. I have tried and tried, but compressed audio just doesn't sound that great to me especially with my PS1000, the first time I noticed a difference is when I got my GS1000. Cymbals are the big problem for me. I can live with it but I don't really care for it. Call it placebo or whatever but for my money it sounds better. Also Tidal has the Led Zeppelin catalog and Beats doesn't.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

oteil said:


> I don't want to get into a big discussion about whether everybody is going to hear a big difference. Personally, I believe I can - call me crazy, call it confirmation bias, etc... I have read page after page in Sound Science why I shouldn't hear a difference. I have tried and tried, but compressed audio just doesn't sound that great to me especially with my PS1000, the first time I noticed a difference is when I got my GS1000. Cymbals are the big problem for me. I can live with it but I don't really care for it. Call it placebo or whatever but for my money it sounds better. Also Tidal has the Led Zeppelin catalog and Beats doesn't.


 
 Oteil, I appreciate your answer.
  
 I too have Beats Music, I love it, but I have been stymied by it not having Led Zeppelin (or Beatles!).
  
 I cannot hear the difference between Apple iTunes compression (256 kbsec VBR) and uncompressed reliably (sometimes I think I can, but sometimes can't, and I suspect I would not do much better than random in a blind test). Therefore, I appreciate you describing what (e.g. cymbals) makes you hear the difference.  In fact, I cannot hear cymbals any more on a public music system without thinking how much I love the way my Grados reproduce them!
  
 That's OK! 
  
 I also aspire to add the PS1000e to my collection and I do believe it is more revealing of such differences than any other of my (8) Grados.
  
 So I am most interested 
  
 By the way, the Tidal Website, at least for me, makes it very hard to find the subscription price.  I think it is $19.95 /mo.  Beats Music is $9.95 / mo. 
  
 Thanks again!


----------



## whirlwind

smitty1110 said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, i'm in the hole myself here ! lol
> ...


 
  Wow....a BHSE....congrats in the biggest way.


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> oteil said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to get into a big discussion about whether everybody is going to hear a big difference. Personally, I believe I can - call me crazy, call it confirmation bias, etc... I have read page after page in Sound Science why I shouldn't hear a difference. I have tried and tried, but compressed audio just doesn't sound that great to me especially with my PS1000, the first time I noticed a difference is when I got my GS1000. Cymbals are the big problem for me. I can live with it but I don't really care for it. Call it placebo or whatever but for my money it sounds better. Also Tidal has the Led Zeppelin catalog and Beats doesn't.
> ...


 
 With those HD800's you should be able to tell the difference pretty easy...at least I can tell the difference between flac and mp3....even higher end mp3's


----------



## smitty1110

whirlwind said:


> Wow....a BHSE....congrats in the biggest way.


The real fun is getting cans that match the BHSE. I had intended to buy it later, but Justin recently started that this 5th production run might be the last, so I jumped. I also intend to upgrade my source to an Yggdrasil early next year, so that's another hit to the budget that I have to pan for. On the bright side, my GS1000's are going to sound amazing.


----------



## bpcans

They say all good things come to those who wait. Today I added a Peachtree DAC•ITx with some Audioquest Diamondback 2m RCA ~ RCA cables and a AQ Carbon USB A - B plug. It's the silver box to the right of the WA6.  Coming from the AQ Dragonfly DAC this is quite the upgrade. My RS1's never sounded so good.


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> They say all good things come to those who wait. Today I added a Peachtree DAC•ITx with some Audioquest Diamondback 2m RCA ~ RCA cables and a AQ Carbon USB A - B plug. It's the silver box to the right of the WA6.  Coming from the AQ Dragonfly DAC this is quite the upgrade.



the dacitx is very nice and feels like quality to boot


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> the dacitx is very nice and feels like quality to boot


It really does have good esthetics.  The proportions feel spot on. I'm discovering the Robben Ford album "Truth" all over again. I had a chance to listen to the Mcintosh MHP1000 headphones at BestBuy today.IMO they're definitely worth checking out, very comfortable and they sounded like they cost $2K, which they do.


----------



## whirlwind

bpcans said:


> They say all good things come to those who wait. Today I added a Peachtree DAC•ITx with some Audioquest Diamondback 2m RCA ~ RCA cables and a AQ Carbon USB A - B plug. It's the silver box to the right of the WA6.  Coming from the AQ Dragonfly DAC this is quite the upgrade. My RS1's never sounded so good.


 
 Very nice bp!
  
 Congrats....great looking set-up  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





....those RS1i's look pretty sitting there.


----------



## bbophead

Close to my set up.  No x, tho'.  Dont listen through a computer (I know, I know).


----------



## whirlwind

bbophead said:


> Close to my set up.  No x, tho'.  Dont listen through a computer (I know, I know).


 
 very nice...clean....neat


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> Very nice bp!
> 
> Congrats....great looking set-up   ....those RS1i's look pretty sitting there.


Thanks so much 2dubs. I believe the thing to do now is to just enjoy the music. Cost benefit analysis suggests that further financial investment would most likely be a negative sum gain.


----------



## whirlwind

bpcans said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice bp!
> ...


 
 I agree....those RS1i's should be singing to you very nicely with that set-up.
  
 Enjoy your listening....I know you will.


----------



## bpcans

bbophead said:


> Close to my set up.  No x, tho'.  Dont listen through a computer (I know, I know).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


bbophead, outstandingly cool looking rig.


----------



## bbophead

Thanks to you and all (y'all?).  It makes my woodied 325i sing pretty nicely.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

whirlwind said:


> With those HD800's you should be able to tell the difference pretty easy...at least I can tell the difference between flac and mp3....even higher end mp3's


 

 Hey, I never thought to try that... I WILL!  Thanks!
  
 (to self):  OMG I hope I can hear a difference between the iTunes encoding and lossless... I Think I Can... I Think I Can... no..... (sigh)....  I'm so afraid that if I can't I will be drummed off of head-fi.org and have to endow my HD 800 and HDVD 800 to whirlwind, who called me out.... I think I can, I THINK I CAN...


----------



## diamondears

Guys, aside from the Schiits, any suggested amps (amp only, no DAC) that are solid state for Grados? Up to USD2,500 budget, and output impedance of less than 1 ohm.


----------



## bpcans

diamondears said:


> Guys, aside from the Schiits, any suggested amps (amp only, no DAC) that are solid state for Grados? Up to USD2,500 budget, and output impedance of less than 1 ohm.


I know I'm going to be shot with Shiite and hung for stinking but IMO for $2.5K you should at least listen to the Chord Hugo DAC/amp. I can hear the deafening chorus of "traitor" and "stone him", but OMG man I plugged my RS1i's into the Hugo while using my iPhone 5s as a source and it was nothing short of a mystical, if not revelatory, experience. My new dream rig would be my Apple iPhone 5s > Chord Hugo > Mcintosh MHP1000headphones. For civilities sake please don't hesitate to pm me all appropriate death threats and the means of my upcoming demise if only to spare the children and the more genteel contributors to this forum.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> It really does have good esthetics.  The proportions feel spot on. I'm discovering the Robben Ford album "Truth" all over again. I had a chance to listen to the Mcintosh MHP1000 headphones at BestBuy today.IMO they're definitely worth checking out, very comfortable and they sounded like they cost $2K, which they do.


 
You really heard the MHP1000 at* BEST BUY???*
 What did you  hear them out of?
  


bpcans said:


> They say all good things come to those who wait. Today I added a Peachtree DAC•ITx with some Audioquest Diamondback 2m RCA ~ RCA cables and a AQ Carbon USB A - B plug. It's the silver box to the right of the WA6.  Coming from the AQ Dragonfly DAC this is quite the upgrade. My RS1's never sounded so good.


 
 Very nice looking set-up enjoy it!!!
  


bbophead said:


> Close to my set up.  No x, tho'.  Dont listen through a computer (I know, I know).


 
 Very cool!!!
  


bpcans said:


> I know I'm going to be shot with Shiite and hung for stinking but IMO for $2.5K you should at least listen to the Chord Hugo DAC/amp. I can hear the deafening chorus of "traitor" and "stone him", but OMG man I plugged my RS1i's into the Hugo while using my iPhone 5s as a source and it was nothing short of a mystical, if not revelatory, experience. My new dream rig would be my Apple iPhone 5s > Chord Hugo > Mcintosh MHP1000headphones. For civilities sake please don't hesitate to pm me all appropriate death threats and the means of my upcoming demise if only to spare the children and the more genteel contributors to this forum.


 
 LOL!!!
 I'll help you fight them off!


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> You really heard the MHP1000 at *BEST BUY???*
> What did you  hear them out of?
> 
> Very nice looking set-up enjoy it!!!
> ...


Thanks joseph! The pitchfork pointing plebeians are always ranting for some fresh blood. The MHP1000's are an exciting hp. They're light, detailed, and have superior resolution and soundstage. BestBuy has their "Magnolia" division, which is comprised of high and super high-end audio visual equipment. $10K UHD TV's, complete home theatres, that sorta thing. You should check it out.


----------



## gefski

bpcans said:


> It really does have good esthetics.  The proportions feel spot on. I'm discovering the Robben Ford album "Truth" all over again. I had a chance to listen to the Mcintosh MHP1000 headphones at BestBuy today.IMO they're definitely worth checking out, very comfortable and they sounded like they cost $2K, which they do.




Thumbs up on Robben Ford!

Aren't the MHP1000s a tweaked beyerdynamic Tesla series? Just askin'.


----------



## bpcans

gefski said:


> Thumbs up on Robben Ford!
> 
> Aren't the MHP1000s a tweaked beyerdynamic Tesla series? Just askin'.


I have no idea about the construction or origin of the MHP1000's other than to reiterate how nice I thought they sounded. They are unequivocally better sounding to my ears than the Senn HD800's or any of the Audeze hp's. I'll need to do some more research on them.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

whirlwind said:


> With those HD800's you should be able to tell the difference pretty easy...at least I can tell the difference between flac and mp3....even higher end mp3's


 

 Nope... I can't.  Just tried with selections I had stored under both iTunes format and Apple lossless (over twice as large file size) from Chesky Records "The Ultimate Demonstration Disk," played into my HDVD 800 DAC/amp's USB port as a digital file and listened to with my HD 800s.  Tried again with the Introitus of the Harnoncourt Mozart Requiem, with one as iTunes format and the other at "HD Audio" specifications... 192 Ksamples/sec as a WAV file (five times larger).
  
 I am now hiding my HD 800 and HDVD 800 under my bed, hoping to ward off The Head-fi Police, who I fear stand readly to relieve me of my HD 800 headphones and HDVD 800 amp/DAC and give them to someone more deserving (who can hear the difference!).


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Thanks joseph! The pitchfork pointing plebeians are always ranting for some fresh blood. The MHP1000's are an exciting hp. They're light, detailed, and have superior resolution and soundstage. BestBuy has their "Magnolia" division, which is comprised of high and super high-end audio visual equipment. $10K UHD TV's, complete home theatres, that sorta thing. You should check it out.


 
 No problem.
 I'll be at Best Buy first thing tomorrow checking them out!
 I'm going to bring my PS1K's with me also to hear their differences.
Thanks for the heads up, I never thought BB would carry Mcintosh.
Do they have the MHA-100 also?
Thanks


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> No problem.
> I'll be at Best Buy first thing tomorrow checking them out!
> *I'm going to bring my PS1K's with me also to hear their differences.*
> Thanks for the heads up, I never thought BB would carry Mcintosh.
> ...


 
 good idea! please let us now how it goes tomorrow!


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> No problem.
> I'll be at Best Buy first thing tomorrow checking them out!
> I'm going to bring my PS1K's with me also to hear their differences.
> Thanks for the heads up, I never thought BB would carry Mcintosh.
> ...


I know of that formidable hp amp, it was mentioned, but not seen, in the course of auditioning the MHP1000's. At $4.5K it is cost prohibitive and would be a real luxury for myself.*


wormsdriver said:



			good idea! please let us now how it goes tomorrow!

Click to expand...

*I'm with wormsdriver on this one. Please do the footwork, aka the reconnoitring and due diligence, and we'll figure out a way to up our collective audiophile games.


----------



## jaywillin

gefski said:


> Thumbs up on Robben Ford!
> 
> Aren't the MHP1000s a tweaked beyerdynamic Tesla series? Just askin'.


 
 they do look like it now that you mention it


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > With those HD800's you should be able to tell the difference pretty easy...at least I can tell the difference between flac and mp3....even higher end mp3's
> ...


 
 well, i guess i should have said that the recording has to be good....but I am taking you already know that.
  
 It just goes to show you that everyone hears different, I guess.
  
 Heck take it as a plus, and just listen to high quality mp3 files.....it will save you tons of space on your hard drive   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The only thing that matters is that you are enjoying your music.


----------



## jaywillin

^ feel better now ??
  
  
 EDIT :  y'all missed the the somewhat off topic and colorful post regarding certain parts of the male anatomy , it takes all kinds i suppose lol


----------



## whirlwind

gefski said:


> bpcans said:
> 
> 
> > It really does have good esthetics.  The proportions feel spot on. I'm discovering the Robben Ford album "Truth" all over again. I had a chance to listen to the Mcintosh MHP1000 headphones at BestBuy today.IMO they're definitely worth checking out, very comfortable and they sounded like they cost $2K, which they do.
> ...


 
 Yeah, big thumbs up on Robben Ford....that is great stuff


----------



## diamondears

bpcans said:


> I know I'm going to be shot with Shiite and hung for stinking but IMO for $2.5K you should at least listen to the Chord Hugo DAC/amp. I can hear the deafening chorus of "traitor" and "stone him", but OMG man I plugged my RS1i's into the Hugo while using my iPhone 5s as a source and it was nothing short of a mystical, if not revelatory, experience. My new dream rig would be my Apple iPhone 5s > Chord Hugo > Mcintosh MHP1000headphones. For civilities sake please don't hesitate to pm me all appropriate death threats and the means of my upcoming demise if only to spare the children and the more genteel contributors to this forum.


 Yes, thanks. Hugo is actually on top of my list. It's actually there on top even before I started into HP. The Chord DACs are legendary, and highly praised even for desktops/speakers systems. 

Can you provide comparisons with the other popular suggestions here? Just PM me for the safety of your family...


----------



## wormsdriver




----------



## jaywillin

allright y'all, i'm heading back to the lcd x ! 
 ps1000's on the sale thread, and i do give "grado-head" discounts


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> allright y'all, i'm heading back to the lcd x !
> ps1000's on the sale thread, and i do give "grado-head" discounts


 
 me! me! me! me!  oh, wait ...I already have one!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 GLWTS!  I'm sure it'll be gone by today!


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> me! me! me! me!  oh, wait ...I already have one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 you might need a "spare pair"


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> you might need a "spare pair"


 
 Ha! That's ridiculous!   ...ok, I'm a bit ashamed to admit it, but i was thinking about it a few days ago


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> Ha! That's ridiculous!   ...ok, I'm a bit ashamed to admit it, but i was thinking about it a few days ago


 
 two is always better than one !  "just one more"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  " look into my eyes, you're getting sleeeeeeeeepy"


----------



## wormsdriver




----------



## wormsdriver

what about the LCD2?  will you sell it once you get the LCD X?


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> what about the LCD2?  will you sell it once you get the LCD X?


 
 sell or i can return it to razordog as credit towards the X, you have interest ?


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> they do look like it now that you mention it


If I didn't misread the Mcintosh MHP1000 specifications I believe it stated that Mc1000's have a 40mm tesla driver in them.


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> sell or i can return it to razordog as credit towards the X, you have interest ?


nah. Just curious


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> good idea! please let us now how it goes tomorrow!


 
  
  


bpcans said:


> I know of that formidable hp amp, it was mentioned, but not seen, in the course of auditioning the MHP1000's. At $4.5K it is cost prohibitive and would be a real luxury for myself.
> I'm with wormsdriver on this one. Please do the footwork, aka the reconnoitring and due diligence, and we'll figure out a way to up our collective audiophile games.


 
 I have to wait until 10:00am so I can call before I walk 2 moles and they may not have them…I'll keep you guys posted.
  


bpcans said:


> If I didn't misread the Mcintosh MHP1000 specifications I believe it stated that Mc1000's have a 40mm tesla driver in them.


 
 So does this mean they are Beyer Dynamics?


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> I have to wait until 10:00am so I can call before I walk 2 moles and they may not have them…I'll keep you guys posted.
> 
> So does this mean they are Beyer Dynamics?


not sure how much Beyer Dynamic is incorporated into the MHP1000's. I was going to send an email to Mcintosh so I could ask them directly about that very question. You can google "BestBuy Magnolia" and your location, they have a product and store finder on their website.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> not sure how much Beyer Dynamic is incorporated into the MHP1000's. I was going to send an email to Mcintosh so I could ask them directly about that very question. You can google "BestBuy Magnolia" and your location, they have a product and store finder on their website.


 
  
 Didn't even think of think of that.
I called my local BB and they don't carry them…oh well...


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

This is driving me this morning!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Afternoon driver:


----------



## maltronics

How is it all going Gradophiles?
  
 Long time no post from me, but I've lately just been sitting back and chilling to the smooth as butta and refined audio quality
 of my new SR-125e's! Guys (and gals) please, please do not dismiss this Grado model.
  
 Long story short:
 Went downtown to Bay Bloor Radio here in Toronto to buy some AKG K451's for travelling about. Bad move.
 Just so-so sound quality with absolutely no noise isolation whatsoever despite being an on-ear model. I then decided to stick with
 my Bose QC15's for out and about. Actually better SQ then the AKG's.
 So after having just missed the 7 day refund period, I figured I would like to apply the credit to one of the Grado "e" series, as I currently
 own a 60i, 125 (non i or e) and a RS1i.
  
 I took a listen to the 80e and liked very much what I heard until I tried on the 125e...and Hiya Hello!!! The detail difference to me
 was a big improvement and I went for them. I just love these phones! Highs not too bright, but yet all the resolution is there, Killer bass and 
 smooth vocals galore. Possibly not quite as forward in the midrange as my original 125 but lovely! And I really do believe these give my 
 RS1i a run for the money!
  
 One more thing: I don't think that the 125e is much different sonically to the 225e. I heard just a little difference maybe due to the S cush on
 the 125e compared to the L cush on the 225e. And I also do believe that the metal screen on the 225e is no more open than the plastic screen
 on the 125e. All else being virtually the same, you will of course save a bit of money with the 125e if you are on a budget.
  
 So check out a 125e and please post your impressions. 
  
 Cheers all!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I have the 125 (non i, non e, but the original with the rather thin earpieces...don't stick out much). 

I love them! I can agree with those who say they are the overlooked stepchild of the Grado family. My SR60s sound like headphones going at twice the price, my SR80s better still, and my SR125s even better. Very much worth it! Clearer in the already-clear treble as you move up the line. .


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Ha! That's ridiculous!   ...ok, I'm a bit ashamed to admit it, but i was thinking about it a few days ago
> ...


----------



## maltronics

Oh I forgot to mention. 
  
 In regards to the SR125e, I'm not sure if the metal screen on the 225e is supposed to cut down on "plastic resonance", however it shouldn't be much of an issue anymore considering the 60, 80, 125, and 225 "e"'s now use Grado's Spaceblack plastic which supposedly eliminates resonance, right?
  
 So then the differences in sound between the 125e and the 225e will have been further narrowed. And if the amount of airflow is similar between the two aforementioned models then I will have no alternative but to say that I now believe that the SR125e is the new "best bang-for-your-buck" Grado!
  
 Cheers and happy listening!
 Mal.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

whirlwind said:


> well, i guess i should have said that the recording has to be good....but I am taking you already know that.
> 
> It just goes to show you that everyone hears different, I guess.
> 
> ...


 

 In trying to hear a difference between lossless and iTunes compressed with my HD 800 and HDVD 800s, the recordings I chose were ones I understood to be exceptionally good... one being the Chesky "Ultimate Demonstration Disk" and the other a recording recommended on this very thread (many years ago!).
  
 What recordings can You (anyone?) hear a difference between lossless and iTunes?  Which sections or what instruments?  I promise you I will try some by getting the lossless version from HDTracks and the compressed version from iTunes.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## swspiers

Okay.  Maybe it's because I'm over 50, but for some reason the latest Uriah Heep (yes, THAT  Uriah Heep) album is really, really good.  Everything that has been great about Heep for the past 45 years is all rolled up into an album that stands toe-to-toe with Black Country Communion.  This video is a bit cheesy, but turned up to decent volume with our trusty Grado's, and this is darn good stuff.


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> Okay.  Maybe it's because I'm over 50, but for some reason the latest Uriah Heep (yes, THAT  Uriah Heep) album is really, really good.  Everything that has been great about Heep for the past 45 years is all rolled up into an album that stands toe-to-toe with Black Country Communion.  This video is a bit cheesy, but turned up to decent volume with our trusty Grado's, and this is darn good stuff.




 You sold me....I have dug these guys in the past!


----------



## YtseJamer

It's very good!  I didn't know they were still around..


----------



## swspiers

ytsejamer said:


> It's very good!  I didn't know they were still around..


 

 Yep.  This like their 24th studio album.  The past few albums have been good as well, and Bernie Shaw is growing on me as a singer. Probably because I'm getting old.
  
  Oh, and the new bassist is a monster  player.  I highly recommend this on Spotify.


----------



## YtseJamer

The new Winger also seems to be very good!


----------



## YtseJamer

swspiers said:


> Yep.  This like their 24th studio album.  The past few albums have been good as well, and Bernie Shaw is growing on me as a singer. Probably because I'm getting old.
> 
> Oh, and the new bassist is a monster  player.  I highly recommend this on Spotify.


 
  
 Nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I just found the new album on Spotify.


----------



## swspiers

Whoa!  I detest Kip Winger!  My life has come to an end, hell has frozen over, and the final seal has been opened.
  
 Winger is playing up to his potential.  Imagine that!
  
 Kinda like Dream Theater possessing a hair band...


----------



## YtseJamer

swspiers said:


> Whoa!  I detest Kip Winger!  My life has come to an end, hell has frozen over, and the final seal has been opened.
> 
> Winger is playing up to his potential.  Imagine that!
> 
> Kinda like Dream Theater possessing a hair band...


 
  
 Hahaha, I'm not a big fan of Kip Winger but Reb Beach is an amazing guitarist!


----------



## Paul Graham

My beloved SR60i's just before i sold them.
 I may not have them anymore, But they sowed the seed.
 Now waiting on a pair of one-off SennGrado's, 
 I now also own the iGrado MKII's and 
 I'm seriously considering a pair of 325's or if I can stretch to it, A Pair of RS1's.


----------



## swspiers

ytsejamer said:


> Hahaha, I'm not a big fan of Kip Winger but Reb Beach is an amazing guitarist!


 

 Dude, I don't know whether to hate you or thank you.  That was awesome...
  
 I hope my neighbors like Heep, because my house is shaking severely to this rhythm section Mick Box put together.  I foresee this album being on heavy rotation.


----------



## YtseJamer

swspiers said:


> Dude, I don't know whether to hate you or thank you.  That was awesome...
> 
> I hope my neighbors like Heep, because my house is shaking severely to this rhythm section Mick Box put together.  I foresee this album being on heavy rotation.


 
  
 lol


----------



## bbophead

swspiers said:


> ytsejamer said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha, I'm not a big fan of Kip Winger but Reb Beach is an amazing guitarist!
> ...


 

 Strap on some cans.


----------



## swspiers

bbophead said:


> Strap on some cans.




Every now and then, one needs about 1000 watts to truly rock!


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Every now and then, one needs about 1000 watts to truly rock!


 
 and turn it up to 11


----------



## whirlwind

ALL KNOBS TO THE RIGHT!


----------



## jaywillin




----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Feels good to be home!


----------



## bpcans

loving[max]sound said:


> Feels good to be home!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


That was was one heck of a journey. Glad you made it home.


----------



## Focker

Guys, I've always loved the synergy between my Kindle Fire and Grados. I just took delivery on the brand spankin' new Fire HDX 4th generation today. Check it out...
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/740315/kindle-fire-hdx-with-dolby-atmos


----------



## wormsdriver

I had the 7 inch HDMI out version and it did sound really great! unfortunately, my daughter dunked it in the water and it's now a very nice looking paperweight!


----------



## Focker

wormsdriver said:


> I had the 7 inch HDMI out version and it did sound really great! unfortunately, my daughter dunked it in the water and it's now a very nice looking paperweight!


 
  
 Oh no!! lol


----------



## wormsdriver

so this is only on the 8.9" version?


----------



## Focker

wormsdriver said:


> so this is only on the 8.9" version?


 
  
 Wow, yeah I guess so...I didn't even realize that. I bought the 8.9" for the larger screen, but I didn't even see that it wasn't on the 7".


----------



## wormsdriver

focker said:


> Wow, yeah I guess so...I didn't even realize that. I bought the 8.9" for the larger screen, but I didn't even see that it wasn't on the 7".


 
 that's too bad, as i really liked the smaller 7" tablet. I also bought them an Ipad Air awhile back, but I much prefered the Kindle. I'll be picking up another one soon, since they are quite affordable and definitely do sound great! 
  
  


> Feels good to be home!


 
 man, everytime I see your Ra-1, I want one!!!  ...I just don't wanna dish out too much cash for it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
 EDIT: L[M]S, which of your Grados has better synergy with the Ra-1 in your opinion? Gs1k or Rs1?


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

wormsdriver said:


> I had the 7 inch HDMI out version and it did sound really great! unfortunately, my daughter dunked it in the water and it's now a very nice looking paperweight!




Ooops!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

wormsdriver said:


> that's too bad, as i really liked the smaller 7" tablet. I also bought them an Ipad Air awhile back, but I much prefered the Kindle. I'll be picking up another one soon, since they are quite affordable and definitely do sound great!
> 
> 
> man, everytime I see your Ra-1, I want one!!!  ...I just don't wanna dish out too much cash for it!:veryevil:
> EDIT: L[M]S, which of your Grados has better synergy with the Ra-1 in your opinion? Gs1k or Rs1?




Good question, it really depends what genre I am listening to. RS1i for Jazz and Cat Stevens type music. GS1000 for anything Classical. The rPac DAC is a really good sidekick to the RA1. You should check the forums, I see them there from time to time selling at 250$.


----------



## YtseJamer




----------



## Textfeud

Sometimes you need speakers yeah


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





textfeud said:


> Sometimes you need speakers yeah


 

 I guess it's just the neighbors who don't need them.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bbophead said:


> I guess it's just the neighbors who don't need them.




Depends who the neighbours are


----------



## swspiers

loving[max]sound said:


> Depends who the neighbours are




These particular neighbors rev their Harleys at 1 am, blast fm radio till midnight and let their kids run amok. They're due for 1500 watts of American iron bass amp at 7 am, IMHO.

The rest deserve peace and serenity. I view my bass rig as deterrent.


----------



## bbophead

Nice.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

swspiers said:


> These particular neighbors rev their Harleys at 1 am, blast fm radio till midnight and let their kids run amok. They're due for 1500 watts of American iron bass amp at 7 am, IMHO.
> 
> The rest deserve peace and serenity. I view my bass rig as deterrent.


 
  
 Happily Grados are very good at shutting out this particular problem.


----------



## YtseJamer

Happy Halloween!


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> loving[max]sound said:
> 
> 
> > Depends who the neighbours are
> ...


 





....Ha ha.....ha


----------



## gefski

swspiers said:


> These particular neighbors rev their Harleys at 1 am, blast fm radio till midnight and let their kids run amok. They're due for 1500 watts of American iron bass amp at 7 am, IMHO.
> 
> The rest deserve peace and serenity. I view my bass rig as deterrent.




Perfect! We had a similar situation for a few years at our lake place. Since I always have wood that needs to be cut, I implemented the "7 - 9 AM CHAINSAWING PROJECT" along our south property line. What fun!

(I'm aware this doesn't exactly relate to HeadFi, but I did wear hearing protection)


----------



## YtseJamer

[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/X-5T1L23q2k[/VIDEO]


----------



## stacker45

I have a neighbor that thinks 8:00am on a Sunday, is a good time to cut the grass.
  
 A few weeks ago, I had an electric exhaust cut out installed on my car. Go ask him how he likes hearing an VTEC  engine that can rev past 8000rpm with no muffler.
  
 Revenge is sweet.


----------



## YtseJamer

[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/nq-S9FzmcyI[/VIDEO]


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Good Morning People! So I spent a good amount of time yesterday organizing my music, recently added to my collection, by which headphones they sound better in. Have any of you gone through this process? It tears you apart after a while, especially when you have tracks that you have no idea which folder to put them in, then you start talking to yourself like as if you are losing your mind.

Still better than the Twilight story...


----------



## YtseJamer

[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/W3lsqUqGTzM[/VIDEO]


----------



## swspiers

PT's greatest song. Like it was mixed for headphones!


----------



## whirlwind

on my playlist for tonight is Led Zeppelin I........ a flac album remaster deluxe edition....hope it lives up to expectations


----------



## markm1

whirlwind said:


> on my playlist for tonight is Led Zeppelin I........ a flac album remaster deluxe edition....hope it lives up to expectations


 

 well?


----------



## whirlwind

markm1 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > on my playlist for tonight is Led Zeppelin I........ a flac album remaster deluxe edition....hope it lives up to expectations
> ...


 
 Gimmie about 10 minutes...finishing up an Alice Cooper muscle of love remaster, now.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

whirlwind said:


> markm1 said:
> 
> 
> > whirlwind said:
> ...








I am actually looking forward to hearing your impressions . What gear are you using to listen?


----------



## whirlwind

markm1 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > on my playlist for tonight is Led Zeppelin I........ a flac album remaster deluxe edition....hope it lives up to expectations
> ...


 
 Well, it sounds pretty dang good so far......it is from the 1969 recording, if I am understanding right.......for me....Led Zep has never sounded better....as good maybe...but not better
  


loving[max]sound said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > markm1 said:
> ...


 
 I am liking it real well L M S
  
 I am listening at the moment with.....foobar > ps audio nuwave > mad ear + hd  > HD 800
  
 I will listen later with my sr 225i
  
 i think that if you really dig zeppelin....then this wont disappoint......especially with those RS1i's that you own


----------



## whirlwind

I am honestly liking the studio version alot.....I also like the live versions also......just not as much .
  
 studio of  how many more times is truly epic


----------



## wormsdriver

Hey guys, here a cool little thread I found that some of you might enjoy. It definitely has potential, but could use some exposure.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
Songs that make us bust a move!


----------



## wormsdriver

WARNING! This video kicks ass!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## wormsdriver

screw it! i'm getting the LED OUT!


----------



## jaywillin

this'll help with getting your led out worms !


----------



## markm1

whirlwind said:


> Gimmie about 10 minutes...finishing up an Alice Cooper muscle of love remaster, now.


 

 I've got the CD version of the new remaster Zeppelin I that came out this year. Some speculation, that Page may have done some _remixing _from the original studio tapes. Anyhoo, it's an improvement to my ears from the 90's remaster compilation I've got w/ many of the same songs. I'm planning on getting the new Zeppelin II also. Those first two albums so essential...well just about everything they did! But, I'm a sucker for those first two and Houses of the Holy.


----------



## whirlwind

^^   Hell yeah boys!  ^^


----------



## whirlwind

markm1 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Gimmie about 10 minutes...finishing up an Alice Cooper muscle of love remaster, now.
> ...


 
 I am speculating here, but I think maybe I have a remaster of the first cd version of the album.....this is just a guess.
  
 Like you.....it is still the best that i have ever heard this album sound........other than maybe the original vinyl.....been forever since i heard that


----------



## markm1

whirlwind said:


> I am speculating here, but I think maybe I have a remaster of the first cd version of the album.....this is just a guess.
> 
> Like you.....it is still the best that i have ever heard this album sound........other than maybe the original vinyl.....been forever since i heard that


 

 Yeah-I think they released it in CD version as well as a on-line digital download purchase. Sounds like you've got the FLAC version and I've got the CD version. It's great to hear those old songs w/ so much better resolution. My old one version sounds muddy. Like listening to the same song on a cheap DAC or crappy car stereo.


----------



## whirlwind

markm1 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I am speculating here, but I think maybe I have a remaster of the first cd version of the album.....this is just a guess.
> ...


 
 yeah , i totally agree......how many more times sounds wonderful on the remaster


----------



## jaywillin

who doesn't like a good cover ??


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> this'll help with getting your led out worms !




 Ha! thanks Brother Jay, this has definitely helped in healing my soul!
  
 I remember seeing this awhile back on here. My GOODNESS, what a classic!  It's like being kicked in the nuts! (but in a good way!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## wormsdriver

speaking of covers, there's a Paul McCartney tribute album in the works, good stuff!


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> who doesn't like a good cover ??




 I think I like this one better!


----------



## markm1

wormsdriver said:


> Ha! thanks Brother Jay, this has definitely helped in healing my soul!
> 
> I remember seeing this awhile back on here. My GOODNESS, what a classic!  It's like being kicked in the nuts! (but in a good way!
> 
> ...


 

 Dazed and Confused is still capable of raising the hair on the back of my neck. That was great.


----------



## swspiers

Really digging the new Agalloch on the iGrado's with my HTC One. Not quite like the Alpha Dogs or the 400i's, but pretty darn awesome.


----------



## Gr33nL34f

swspiers said:


> Really digging the new Agalloch on the iGrado's with my HTC One. Not quite like the Alpha Dogs or the 400i's, but pretty darn awesome.



 


well those are like 4x the price. lol


----------



## swspiers

Just making clear that I'm avoiding hyperbole. Lots of folk like to pretend that $80 headphones compete with the big boys.

But there is a place for the little guys.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

markm1 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Ha! thanks Brother Jay, this has definitely helped in healing my soul!
> ...




Oh man, that movie! Hahahahaha


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Anyone in this group has Grado in-ear headphones?


----------



## MrGuzmanWhite

Hello everyone!
  
 After a long time looking at Grado headphones, yesterday I decided to bite the bullet and went to the dealer to test some models. After a quick test I concentrated on two models, the RS-325e and the PS500e. Doing side by side tests, even when both were quite impressive during he test, I decided to go all the way and get the PS500e. The key difference between both models is that or the PS500e I felt a tighter sound, more refined, broader soundstage, better imaging impressive bass, good mids and a high frequency range that was well extended but a noticeable less strident than in the 325e model. I like headphones with extended highs but can't tolerate stridence.
  
 After a day listening at home, somehow I feel that the PS500e unit I have at home sounds a bit strident in the top frequencies, maybe too hot for most of the music I play. I am very worried about this as I get very tired soon.
  
 I was wondering if perhaps there is variation from unit to unit in the Grados PS500e so that the unit tested at the dealer had "more" moderate high frequencies?
  
 Perhaps I need to break in my headphone and after a while the high frequencies become a bit more "mild"?
  
 Do you have advise on how best to break-in the headphone so that the high frequencies become more mild?
  
 Thank you for your advise.


----------



## Douger333

They may need 20 to 60 hours to fully break in, some people put them under a pillow connected to white noise like an FM tuner between stations. Don't give up on them, they are really delightful when they finish breaking in!


----------



## MrGuzmanWhite

douger333 said:


> They may need 20 to 60 hours to fully break in, some people put them under a pillow connected to white noise like an FM tuner between stations. Don't give up on them, they are really delightful when they finish breaking in!


 

 Thank you for the advise. What change of tonality I should expect with the break-in? Should I expect "less hot" top frequencies?


----------



## joseph69

Congratulations on your PS-500's.
 Grados do vary from unit to unit IME…but also do need burn-in, and sometimes plenty of it.
 I usually just play different genres at different volumes for a few hrs at a time when I'm not listening to them. But it is also nice to listen to them burn-in and hear as them as they bloom. The high frequencies on all of my Grados have smoothed out after burn-in, so don't worry.


----------



## MrGuzmanWhite

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations on your PS-500's.
> Grados do vary from unit to unit IME…but also do need burn-in, and sometimes plenty of it.
> I usually just play different genres at different volumes for a few hrs at a time when I'm not listening to them. But it is also nice to listen to them burn-in and hear as them as they bloom. The high frequencies on all of my Grados have smoothed out after burn-in, so don't worry.


 

 Thank you very much man, you give me hope. I really wish to like the headphone, so I very much hope that the top frequencies become smoother, now they are too hot for me. I hope that after a 1 week I start to adapt and the top becomes more polite!


----------



## joseph69

mrguzmanwhite said:


> Thank you very much man, you give me hope. I really wish to like the headphone, so I very much hope that the top frequencies become smoother, now they are too hot for me. I hope that after a 1 week I start to adapt and the top becomes more polite!


 
 No problem…believe me I'm sure they will!
 Just keep putting the hrs on them and them and you will hear the difference once they burn-in and settle.
 Although I've never heard the PS-500's, they are supposed to be very polite up top.


----------



## Gr33nL34f

mrguzmanwhite said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

wow isnt the ps500 series suppose to be the most laid back grados? i'd give them a good burn in and go from there. the grado sound might not be for you. if i get another pair of grados it's going to be the ps500e's.


----------



## thelostMIDrange

it's good to see people recognizing the possibility of variance within a model and that not all ps500's sound like DNA replicas of one another....... In fact, I'd recommend you go back and do a side by side and then ask if you can purchase the set you originally auditioned, if that turns out to be 'for you'. $400-500 is a lot of paper !
  
 Having said that, it's also possible that you are correct on the other two points (burnin might be real, but minor) and the ps500 may be a little too hot on top. Even though it's grado's mellow model, that is not saying much since all the other models have way excessive treble energy and color. The ps500 is mid scooped a little so when something dips the ends go up unavoidably. And along with the treble comes grado's famous harmonic coloring....... I had 3 sets of HF2's and they were different. One of them much sweeter than the others, so it's a crapshoot.
  
_ _I do agree that grado is one of the most realistic type of headphone designs though and so it's worth critiquing them in order to pressure the grado family to revisit the more natural and reference Joe period. There's no reason we should not get this sound for under 5 hundred. The variance issue however is unavoidable. No amount of hand matching will get rid of the fact that the human ear is super sensitive and picks up the most minor of difference/variance


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations on your PS-500's.
> Grados do vary from unit to unit IME…but also do need burn-in, and sometimes plenty of it.
> I usually just play different genres at different volumes for a few hrs at a time when I'm not listening to them. But it is also nice to listen to them burn-in and hear as them as they bloom. The high frequencies on all of my Grados have smoothed out after burn-in, so don't worry.


I agree with Joseph, just let them burn in naturally as you listen to them. I'm on the road tonight listen to my RS1i's > AQ Dragonfly DAC > MBP and the sound is incredible especially when listening to well recorded live big band performances like Bobby Caldwell Live in Tokyo at the Blue Note. The imaging of the instruments is really 3-D, and the timbre, attack, and decay of the notes is really spot on. To me Grado headphones sound more tru to life than any other hp's on the market.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> I agree with Joseph, just let them burn in naturally as you listen to them. I'm on the road tonight listen to my RS1i's > AQ Dragonfly DAC > MBP and the sound is incredible especially when listening to well recorded live big band performances like Bobby Caldwell Live in Tokyo at the Blue Note. *The imaging of the instruments is really 3-D, and the timbre, attack, and decay of the notes is really spot on. To me Grado headphones sound more tru to life than any other hp's on the market.*


 
 Absolutely!!!


----------



## joseph69

thelostmidrange said:


> it's good to see people talking about and at least recognizing the possibility that not all ps500's sound like DNA replicas of one another. This really is common sense but a lot of simple facts about reality can become obscured by clouds of false or misleading information. The fact is that the set you bought is definitely different than the set you auditioned. In fact, I'd recommend you go back and do a side by side and then ask if you can purchase the set you originally auditioned, if that turns out to be 'for you'.
> 
> Having said that, it's also possible and even likely that you are correct on the other two points, one being the treble may mellow a bit with burn in and in fact, the ps500 may be a little too hot on top, even though it's grados mellow model, that is not saying much since all the other models have excessive treble energy and color. The ps500 is mid scooped so, why should it surprise anyone that the treble can come across as a bit too hot. It is emphasized, the same way the mid bass is pumped up. And both carry harmonic coloring. It's not just a case of non flat EQ. Grado should have stuck with the truly mellow HF2 which was flatter and sweeter sounding. *But I had 3 sets and they were all different.* One of them much sweeter than the others, so it's a crapshoot. If you ever hear a headphone that makes you happy. Purchase that particular phone if possible!


 
 I had 3 PS1K's and they were all different too. The one's I now own sound much better than the 2 previous pairs. But still, IME the highs settle after burn-in.


----------



## Douger333

I am a long time Grado lover because they sound so revealing of the music without a very high price... I have SR60's, 225's, 325's, RS1i's, PS500's and PS1000's.  They all settle down after break in, and the 500's will give you the most music until you get the PS1k's. Bear with them and you will probably come to love them, for good reason.


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> I had 3 PS1K's and they were all different too. The one's I now own sound much better than the 2 previous pairs. But still, IME the highs settle after burn-in.


Joseph, do you think that the differences in the SQ's of your three PS1K's were do to the fact that the drivers were hand picked and matched, or could it be a result of the overall design parameters of Grado hp's in general, or just that of the PS1000's in particular? And what are you doing up so late/ early anyway?


----------



## MrGuzmanWhite

thelostmidrange said:


> it's good to see people talking about and at least recognizing the possibility that not all ps500's sound like DNA replicas of one another. This really is common sense but a lot of simple facts about reality can become obscured by clouds of false or misleading information. The fact is that the set you bought is definitely different than the set you auditioned. In fact, I'd recommend you go back and do a side by side and then ask if you can purchase the set you originally auditioned, if that turns out to be 'for you'.


 

 Great points. Yes, I think I will run (break in) the headphone over the week and I will go to the dealer again to do a side-by-side comparison this coming weekend. If after about 25-50 break in that I can put during the week, I see that the headphones are different I will make the point to the dealer. I hope then I may have the change to get the other unit (the dealer demo) if they are smoother.
  
 Thank you very much again for your feedback.


----------



## thelostMIDrange

good plan. let us know if in fact you find a difference and of course, that will dictate your next option of whether or not to ask them for a swap.
  
 By auditioning them side by side through the same source and amp (if used) you can eliminate that as a variable to explain why you heard difference because it very well could have been the gear they had them plugged into at the store vs what you had at home. This may be in addition to model variance. So you are in a unique position of being able to A/b them through the same setup because otherwise you would have to purchase several sets of the 'same' phone to find out that they vary. This is how I found out about variance.


----------



## diamondears

mrguzmanwhite said:


> Great points. Yes, I think I will run (break in) the headphone over the week and I will go to the dealer again to do a side-by-side comparison this coming weekend. If after about 25-50 break in that I can put during the week, I see that the headphones are different I will make the point to the dealer. I hope then I may have the change to get the other unit (the dealer demo) if they are smoother.
> 
> Thank you very much again for your feedback.




I own an SR325is, which many find hot in the treble, and I find it just right for me. However, I never listen to bad popular music recordings as these, I find, are brightly RECORDED (maybe during recording/mastering they're using Beats HPs ). In other words, it's the recording that might be treble hot, not the HP. So I suggest you try different recordings. 

Even the player/source and DAC plays a part. So check the upstream equipment too. 

I use a DAC with 7 filters and none of them makes my SR325is bright or trebly, except the Optimal Spectrum filter aka linear filter, which has pre and post-ringing. Post-ringing on fMinimum Phase filters doesn't even make my SR325is too hot to handle. So avoid the pre-ringing filters too.


----------



## gradohead123

I love my 325s! Used with a Graham Slee ultra linear the results are scary. Just have to make sure the source is up to the job!


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Joseph, do you think that the differences in the SQ's of your three PS1K's were do to the fact that the drivers were hand picked and matched, or could it be a result of the overall design parameters of Grado hp's in general, or just that of the PS1000's in particular? And what are you doing up so late/ early anyway?


 
 I actually think its due to the fact that Grado tunes their HP's by ear and they can vary.
 Daylight savings time...we gained an hour more for listening this weekend!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

joseph69 said:


> Daylight savings time...we gained an hour more for listening this weekend!


 
  
 +100. I spent a good part of my day yesterday listening to music. I think I need new batteries for the RA-1


----------



## smitty1110

mrguzmanwhite said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The highs can sometimes be a bit much on my PS500's (no i or e, these are SN 255 XD), so I have a tube to roll them off a bit. What amp and dac did the dealer have set up?


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

smitty1110 said:


> The highs can sometimes be a bit much on my PS500's (no i or e, these are SN 255 XD), so I have a tube to roll them off a bit. What amp and dac did the dealer have set up?


 
  
 My PS500 (original) are really smooth at the top end of the spectrum. Setup: rPac > RA-1 > PS500


----------



## smitty1110

loving[max]sound said:


> My PS500 (original) are really smooth at the top end of the spectrum. Setup: rPac > RA-1 > PS500


 
 Now that you mention it, the cable is going bad on my pair. That might be contributing to some of my problems. I'm using and Uberfrost and a Project Ember w/ NOS Tesla (can't remember the number on the tube) which is generally a very nice setup. I'll have to give them another listen after I move, their packed up at the moment, and I've been too caught up working on my HD-800 review.


----------



## MrGuzmanWhite

diamondears said:


> However, I never listen to bad popular music recordings as these, I find, are brightly RECORDED (maybe during recording/mastering they're using Beats HPs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you, I understand. I listen to a large variety of music genres, and lot of new recordings also, some better recorded than others, this can't be changed. I notice that recordings with female singers (sometime also males) that are mastered a bit too hot become too sibilant, with a pronounced ssss at the end of each word. This records sound well with other headphones, that are not as reveling but still decent (e.g. the Beoplay H6) and of course the same recordings sound very well with speakers, both medium and high end that I have at home.
  
 Anyway, I will break them in and hope the smoothen more ... thank you again.


----------



## MrGuzmanWhite

joseph69 said:


> I actually think its due to the fact that Grado tunes their HP's by ear and they can vary.


 
 Tuning the HP by ear? How is that possible?
  
 With the amount of headphones they make I hope they don't do the tuning by ear because I doubt they can dedicate more than few minutes with each headphone. In few minutes is easy to make mistakes. I hope they have better quality control for consistency.
  
 By the way yesterday I spent 4 hours in the night listening to the PS500e with a Schitt Asgard and Bifrost (USB) and playing music from Beats Music or TIDAL. I really enjoyed the time, very impressive presentation, particularly Jack White's new album "Lazaretto" was the best reproduction of the album I have listened with headphones, very energetic and alive, loved it. This recording is perfect for the PS500. I also listened to some punk albums, such as "Keep You" from Pianos Become the Theeth, and it was also fantastic. Punk-rock in the PS500e sounds fabulous, makes me connect with the music in a very direct way.
  
 Now I hope that the top frequencies become smoother to play female voices. One album that is well recorded and sounds good with speakers is the Annie Lenox new release "Nostalgia" from Blue Note. This is a good recording but the PS500e unit I have at this point accentuates the sibilance in the vocals of Annie Lenox, more than desirable. 
  
 But maybe the headphone is starting to smoothen now after the first 15 hrs of break in ...


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

mrguzmanwhite said:


> Tuning the HP by ear? How is that possible?
> 
> With the amount of headphones they make I hope they don't do the tuning by ear because I doubt they can dedicate more than few minutes with each headphone. In few minutes is easy to make mistakes. I hope they have better quality control for consistency.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh man, you are going to need more than 15 hours to break those headphones in . Quality control at Grado most probably involves some electronics (i.e. Oscilloscope) to make sure that the profile is what they are "engineered" or "designed" for.
  
 Question: Do the "e" Series have that "New Grado Smell" out of the box?


----------



## joseph69

> Tuning the HP by ear? How is that possible?


 
 Not sure how, but this is what I understand. Maybe someone else can give more input.


----------



## one1speed

joseph69 said:


> I'm not sure how they do it, but from what I understand this is what they do…maybe someone else can give some input.


 
  
 I would think this is referring to voicing, tweaking, etc. Likely why they have a more lively sound than others, not just looking at curves, but really listening to how they sound and interpret music. Just conjecture, of course.


----------



## smitty1110

I remember hearing that they were designed by ear, which is that during the design phase they tweak based on what they hear, but I though that the closest you got on any individual headphone was they each go through a listening test.


----------



## joseph69

one1speed said:


> I would think this is referring to voicing, tweaking, etc. Likely why they have a more lively sound than others, not just looking at curves, but really listening to how they sound and interpret music. Just conjecture, of course.


 
 Makes sense.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

diamondears said:


> I own an SR325is, which many find hot in the treble, and I find it just right for me. However, I never listen to bad popular music recordings as these, I find, are brightly RECORDED (maybe during recording/mastering they're using Beats HPs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I normally agree with you,* but..*
  
 After several weeks using the ER4s exclusively as my daily driver and sleep headphone, i just tried using the SR325is.
  
 I was shocked at how unclean and chaotic the ER4s sounded. The treble was hot, the vocals screamy and the imaging all over the place. The mids and and wooden instruments sounded artificial and the entire spectrum seems fast yet rushed and muddy.
 To the SR325is' defence, the ER4 is indeed a monitoring iem, created for that purpose and it shows. A real shock to say the least.
 Now that my brain has readapted to the sound, it is fine again, yet an aftertaste remains.
  
 This is more of a revelation (too big words, i know) than a criticism. I now see how Grado tunes their products, not to be precise, absolutely clean and detailed (which i won't say they aren't), but to be fun and a bit crazy. Who needs absolute precision, clean imaging and extremely short decay times - lets make it happy, happy fun-time and leave the clinical to others.
 (older Lamborghini vs McLaren MP4-12c - perhaps?).
  
 Now really thinking of buying the RS1e or a HD600 for good measure.
  
 - this doesn't mean that i never auditioned other headphones (far from it), but i never really questioned or had the chance to try them with_ my pair_ of 325is


----------



## XLR8

joseph69 said:


> I actually think its due to the fact that Grado tunes their HP's by ear and they can vary.
> Daylight savings time...we gained an hour more for listening this weekend! :bigsmile_face:



Is each one individually tuned or the prototype only and then all others follow this frequency setup?


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> Is each one individually tuned or the prototype only and then all others follow this frequency setup?


 
 I've only read that Grados were tuned by ear on this forum, I don't know any of  the specifics(I don't work for them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but I would think what you're saying makes sense with making one prototype, then copying it. But that doesn't mean that they are all copied correctly by their workers either if there are differences in the same models which comes down to QC, and I have experienced this more than a few times with the same model. (Please, somebody help me here…I'm in too deep on this one!!!)


----------



## XLR8

Hopefully if there are any Grado ex employees on these forums they can share some light on qc methodology.


----------



## YtseJamer

New Pink Floyd song: http://www.theverge.com/2014/11/3/7149955/listen-to-pink-floyds-latest-track-allons-y-1


----------



## whirlwind

ytsejamer said:


> New Pink Floyd song: http://www.theverge.com/2014/11/3/7149955/listen-to-pink-floyds-latest-track-allons-y-1


 
  thanks


----------



## RonH

Hi guys, my first post here.  I've read many posts lately, and I've noticed a few things with my Grados.  I have RS1 (with buttons) and PS500, and i love them both for many reasons.  They both sound much better than my HD600 with a Silver Dragon cable.  I've upgraded my amp lately, a Bottlehead S.E.X. by adding the C4S kit and a set of impedance switches. With the output impedance set previous to the upgrades, at the 32 ohms recommended for Grado headphones, the sound was a bit lackluster.  Highs were rolled off, and not much bass.  Vocals, guitar, brass all sounded great.  After the upgrades and setting the output impedance to 8 ohms, everything cleaned up and the sound quality went up a large amount.  Highs are now extended and clearer; much better bass, and I drool over the vocals.  It's surprising how much of a difference the amp can make in the sound.  I also have a portable Decware Zen Head amp, and it sounds great too with my headphones, but not as whole sounding as my Bottlehead.  Reading a number of posts the last while, I wonder how many of the differences we hear with our headphones are because of the different amplifiers we use. Many sound great with Grado headphones, but maybe some of them aren't optimum.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*Grado Prestige Series Sweeps 5 of Top 10 List in Consumers Reports*
  
 From p. 44 of their Dec. 2014 ("Best Gear of the Year") issue, the top 10 headphones, with performance score, were...
  

1Grado Prestige SR325e ($300)912Grado Prestige SR225e ($200)883 (tie)Bowers & Wilkins P7 ($400)863 (tie)Grado Prestige SR80e ($100)865Shure SRH1440 ($300)816Grado Prestige SR125e ($150)807Grado Prestige SR60e ($80)768Audio Technica ATH-M50x ($240)718NAD Electronics VISO hp50 ($300) 71
8Sennheiser Momentum ($300)71
  Also interesting to compare prices!


----------



## bbophead

ruthieandjohn said:


> *Grado Prestige Series Sweeps 5 of Top 10 List in Consumers Reports*
> 
> From p. 44 of their Dec. 2014 ("Best Gear of the Year") issue, the top 10 headphones, with performance score, were...
> 
> ...


 

 I HATE Consumer Reports but now, I have to love them.  Dammit!


----------



## Douger333

You don't have to love them, just acknowledge that they finally got something right...  In 1966 or so they tested phono carts: Shure, Empire,
 Pickering, etc. using a Garrard changer, don't remember model but it was before Lab series. They also included a Decca cartridge and pronounced it the worst...   Only 1 or 2 tonearms could handle the Decca and they did not come on a Garrard changer!


----------



## XLR8

ruthieandjohn said:


> *Grado Prestige Series Sweeps 5 of Top 10 List in Consumers Reports*
> 
> From p. 44 of their Dec. 2014 ("Best Gear of the Year") issue, the top 10 headphones, with performance score, were...
> 
> ...


 

 Hahahah
 Grado SR80 ($100) v B&W P7 ($400)...................... Tie.
 I LoL again...


----------



## bbophead

Oh hell, everytime I look at CR, they get something very wrong.


----------



## XLR8

ronh said:


> Hi guys, my first post here.  I've read many posts lately, and I've noticed a few things with my Grados.  I have RS1 (with buttons) and PS500, and i love them both for many reasons.  They both sound much better than my HD600 with a Silver Dragon cable.  I've upgraded my amp lately, a Bottlehead S.E.X. by adding the C4S kit and a set of impedance switches. With the output impedance set previous to the upgrades, at the 32 ohms recommended for Grado headphones, the sound was a bit lackluster.  Highs were rolled off, and not much bass.  Vocals, guitar, brass all sounded great.  After the upgrades and setting the output impedance to 8 ohms, everything cleaned up and the sound quality went up a large amount.  Highs are now extended and clearer; much better bass, and I drool over the vocals.  It's surprising how much of a difference the amp can make in the sound.  I also have a portable Decware Zen Head amp, and it sounds great too with my headphones, but not as whole sounding as my Bottlehead.  Reading a number of posts the last while, I wonder how many of the differences we hear with our headphones are because of the different amplifiers we use. Many sound great with Grado headphones, but maybe some of them aren't optimum.


 

 Hello and welcome to Head-Fi.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Forget amps...
 You need to focus on op-amps as these are critical to excellent listening.
 Remember a great dac and quality op-amps will blitzkrieg everything else. Also try to keep the signal path as short as possible.
 Good luck.


----------



## diamondears

mrguzmanwhite said:


> Thank you, I understand. I listen to a large variety of music genres, and lot of new recordings also, some better recorded than others, this can't be changed. I notice that recordings with female singers (sometime also males) that are mastered a bit too hot become too sibilant, with a pronounced ssss at the end of each word. This records sound well with other headphones, that are not as reveling but still decent (e.g. the Beoplay H6) and of course the same recordings sound very well with speakers, both medium and high end that I have at home.
> 
> Anyway, I will break them in and hope the smoothen more ... thank you again.


 How about your amp and DAC? Grados are low impedance cans at 32 ohms. For undistorted sound out of your Grado, headphone jack's output impedance must be 4 ohms or less (1/8). Some say even lower at 3.2 ohms (1/10). More than these and your HPs will sound different from the intended/designed sound.


----------



## whirlwind

xlr8 said:


> ronh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, my first post here.  I've read many posts lately, and I've noticed a few things with my Grados.  I have RS1 (with buttons) and PS500, and i love them both for many reasons.  They both sound much better than my HD600 with a Silver Dragon cable.  I've upgraded my amp lately, a Bottlehead S.E.X. by adding the C4S kit and a set of impedance switches. With the output impedance set previous to the upgrades, at the 32 ohms recommended for Grado headphones, the sound was a bit lackluster.  Highs were rolled off, and not much bass.  Vocals, guitar, brass all sounded great.  After the upgrades and setting the output impedance to 8 ohms, everything cleaned up and the sound quality went up a large amount.  Highs are now extended and clearer; much better bass, and I drool over the vocals.  It's surprising how much of a difference the amp can make in the sound.  I also have a portable Decware Zen Head amp, and it sounds great too with my headphones, but not as whole sounding as my Bottlehead.  Reading a number of posts the last while, I wonder how many of the differences we hear with our headphones are because of the different amplifiers we use. Many sound great with Grado headphones, but maybe some of them aren't optimum.
> ...


 
 I am not quite so sure about your comment


----------



## swspiers

whirlwind said:


> I am not quite so sure about your comment


 

 And I am quite sure that I totally agree with yours.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

ruthieandjohn said:


> *Grado Prestige Series Sweeps 5 of Top 10 List in Consumers Reports*
> 
> From p. 44 of their Dec. 2014 ("Best Gear of the Year") issue, the top 10 headphones, with performance score, were...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow! Not surprised, but wow!


----------



## smitty1110

ruthieandjohn said:


> *Grado Prestige Series Sweeps 5 of Top 10 List in Consumers Reports*
> 
> From p. 44 of their Dec. 2014 ("Best Gear of the Year") issue, the top 10 headphones, with performance score, were...
> 
> ...


 

 Wow, Sennheiser got wrecked. I'll have to show this to my brother, he's in the market for headphones right now...


----------



## CH23

loving[max]sound said:


> Feels good to be home!




Lovely! You don't see man of those in the wild.

Is it the AC or battery driven one?

I'm looking to "replace" my battery driven one with an AC powered one. As with my PH-1, i often forget to turn it off, and batteries are expensive!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

ch23 said:


> Lovely! You don't see man of those in the wild.
> 
> Is it the AC or battery driven one?
> 
> I'm looking to "replace" my battery driven one with an AC powered one. As with my PH-1, i often forget to turn it off, and batteries are expensive!


 
  
 I have a battery driven RA-1. Reading the forums, I noticed that some people complained about the AC model introduces noise to the system. Anyone here have experiences with the AC RA-1?


----------



## CH23

The previous owner of mine made it AC powered (now that i think of it, isn't it actually DC?), but i needed 2 seperate wallwarts.
It was a bit noisy, and definitely sounds better now. 

sadly, the previous owner damaged the wood:


----------



## Paul Graham

swspiers said:


> And I am quite sure that I totally agree with yours.




I'm also positively sure I agree with both of your statements.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

ch23 said:


> The previous owner of mine made it AC powered (now that i think of it, isn't it actually DC?), but i needed 2 seperate wallwarts.
> It was a bit noisy, and definitely sounds better now.
> 
> sadly, the previous owner damaged the wood:


 
  
 That is a lot of cabling! I already have enough cables around my computer given the DAC and the speakers (hooked up to the DAC's 3.5 output, yes, it makes a difference  ).
  
 Also, lunch time!


----------



## CH23

loving[max]sound said:


> That is a lot of cabling! I already have enough cables around my computer given the DAC and the speakers (hooked up to the DAC's 3.5 output, yes, it makes a difference  ).
> 
> Also, lunch time!




The red ones are from phono amp to headphone amp, the most right ones are from the turntable to phono amp, as is the ground wire, and the others on the left go to the receiver, for speaker playback. You should see what we have laying around behind the receiver/dvd player/media box/tv. The human nerve system is a less complicated bunch of wires than that


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

ch23 said:


> The red ones are from phono amp to headphone amp, the most right ones are from the turntable to phono amp, as is the ground wire, and the others on the left go to the receiver, for speaker playback. You should see what we have laying around behind the receiver/dvd player/media box/tv. The human nerve system is a less complicated bunch of wires than that


 
  
 True! I wish I had a shorter cable linking my DAC to the RA-1. Honestly, it probably would not make a huge difference, but the shorter the cable, the less of an antenna you have hooking up to the amp. That being said, the Joseph Grado Signature Cable I have as the link from the DAC to the RA-1 is really well insulated.


----------



## CH23

loving[max]sound said:


> True! I wish I had a shorter cable linking my DAC to the RA-1. Honestly, it probably would not make a huge difference, but the shorter the cable, the less of an antenna you have hooking up to the amp. That being said, the Joseph Grado Signature Cable I have as the link from the DAC to the RA-1 is really well insulated.




What sort of cable is that? I think all of my grados are too young for those...


----------



## parbaked

ch23 said:


> What sort of cable is that? I think all of my grados are too young for those...


 
 Joe Grado made interconnects, headphone cables and even the power supply umbilical cord for his HPA-1/2 amps from his own 'brand' of cable. He also used this cable for the internal wiring in the amps.
 This way one could have the same cable, from source to cans, in a small reference system.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

ch23 said:


> What sort of cable is that? I think all of my grados are too young for those...


 
  
 Just a high bandwidth RCA cable basically. If you search on Google, you will find it . They pop up in the forums from time to time for sale.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

HP1000 owners!
  
 I have a question, looking through photos of the HP1000 on the web, I see two different kinds, one with the typical (JG) logo on the grill, then there is the one with the "Polarity Switch". Can someone please explain to me what this switch actually does, and does one model sound better than the other?
  
 THANKS


----------



## smitty1110

loving[max]sound said:


> HP1000 owners!
> 
> I have a question, looking through photos of the HP1000 on the web, I see two different kinds, one with the typical (JG) logo on the grill, then there is the one with the "Polarity Switch". Can someone please explain to me what this switch actually does, and does one model sound better than the other?
> 
> THANKS


 

 The one with the polarity switch is the HP-1 model, the earliest model. The ones without the switch are split between the HP-2 and HP-3 models, and they have significant sonic differences. Never heard then, so I can't speak to the specifics, but the HP-2's are considered the best.


----------



## joseph69

loving[max]sound said:


> HP1000 owners!
> 
> I have a question, looking through photos of the HP1000 on the web, I see two different kinds, one with the typical (JG) logo on the grill, then there is the one with the "Polarity Switch". Can someone please explain to me what this switch actually does, and does one model sound better than the other?
> 
> THANKS


 
  
  


smitty1110 said:


> The one with the polarity switch is the HP-1 model, the earliest model. The ones without the switch are split between the HP-2 and HP-3 models, and they have significant sonic differences. Never heard then, so I can't speak to the specifics, but the HP-2's are considered the best.


 
 I can't remember were I read it, but  Grado at one point was bypassing the polarity switches on the HP-1's due to some issues with them.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

joseph69 said:


> I can't remember were I read it, but  Grado at one point was bypassing the polarity switches on the HP-1's due to some issues with them.


 
  
 What does the switch actually accomplish though?


----------



## joseph69

loving[max]sound said:


> What does the switch actually accomplish though?


 
 Wouldn't know why they would need it.
 I guess to invert the polarity...but why, I don't know.


----------



## parbaked

Joe Grado made 3 models of headphones.
 They all used the same drivers sourced from Primo Japan. 
 IIRC, they could only buy one large batch of drivers - hence the limited production. Not all the drivers matched well enough to be TOTL.
 The best matched drivers were allocated to making HP-1 and HP-2 headphones.
 HP-1 were designed for professional studio use. The polarity switches is used when mixing/making recordings. These were the top of the line.
 HP-2 is an HP-1 without the polarity switch.
 HP-3 is an HP-2 with drivers that were not as closely matched. The only other differences is "HP-3" written in Sharpie under the pads and the box label.
 Other mismatched Primo drivers were used some in early SR100/200/300. These are the "Black Star" drivers.


----------



## MrGuzmanWhite

ronh said:


> I have RS1 (with buttons) and PS500, and i love them both for many reasons.  They both sound much better than my HD600 with a Silver Dragon cable.


 
 In which way does the Silver Dragon cable change the sound of your PS500? Could you share more specifics. Thank you.


----------



## joseph69

parbaked said:


> Joe Grado made 3 models of headphones.
> They all used the same drivers sourced from Primo Japan.
> IIRC, they could only buy one large batch of drivers - hence the limited production. Not all the drivers matched well enough to be TOTL.
> The best matched drivers were allocated to making HP-1 and HP-2 headphones.
> ...


 
 Thanks for the info.
 So the polarity switch was mainly for studio mixing use?
  


mrguzmanwhite said:


> In which way does the Silver Dragon cable change the sound of your PS500? Could you share more specifics. Thank you.


 
  He is saying the HD-600 has the Silver Dragon Cable and doesn't sound nearly as good as the RS/PS.


----------



## parbaked

joseph69 said:


> So the polarity switch was mainly for studio mixing use?


 
 Yes there is no use when listening to pre-recorded music.


----------



## parbaked

joseph69 said:


> I can't remember were I read it, but  Grado at one point was bypassing the polarity switches on the HP-1's due to some issues with them.


 
 Not exactly, but if a polarity switch malfunctions, Joe recommends bypassing both sets of switches instead of repairing the broken one.
 They are not worth fixing if not required for studio use.
 He would not recommend bypassing the switches if they are working.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Well, I was minding my own business, making stately progress driving down the road of saving up for the top-of-the-line Grado PS1000e, as well as the GS1000e, when suddenly...
  
*A shiny object diverted me, made me smash into my piggybank, and end up in the weeds!*
  


*Shiny Object*
  
 Yep... I bought a pair of "new" Grado HP1000 HP1s.  They are scheduled to arrive later this week.
  
 Heart argued with head -- cold hands, sweaty brow, sinking stomach, and tremors were all part of the decision process.
  
 Why this?  Why now?  Here is the lore I turned up...
  

The HP1, with its mysterious polarity switches, was the first HP1000 -- as mentioned above, there were the HP1 (switches), the HP2 (no switches, tweaks for better sound), and a few HP3s (less balance between drivers);
This unit is stated to be *new,* not "like-new;"  specifically, it has not been used, original packaging is included, and all lettering is intact;
Though the HP2 is said by comparative listeners to sound better than the HP1, I like the fact that the HP1 is the original;
There were a total of 1,000 HP1000s, distributed across the HP1, HP2, and HP3 variety, that were made;
Pads are a problem on a 25-year-old headphone... the flat pads for these are no longer sold by Grado, but TTVJ sells the flat pads, made by Grado and same as the originals (according to Grado, this morning);
A $1,250 "upgrade" has been applied to some Grado HP1000s, but not this one.  Upgrade features include heavier multiconductor cord, sealing "goop" at strategic places, and flat pads that are improved over the originals (listeners report on head-fi.org that the new pads sound significantly better)... the upgrade is performed personally by Joseph Grado, though takes up to a year. Some folks think the upgrade changes sound only minimally or that it sounds better before the upgrade;
All HP1000s were designed by Joseph Grado and built by John Grado, who is now head of GradoLabs.
HP1000s are said to be one of the very most neutral headphones, with good bass extension (opinions on this differ), and built like a tank with all-metal construction.
  
 But for me, most important perhaps is that the HP1000 is the font from which the whole Grado line ultimately derived.
  
 Here are pictures of what is on its way to me...
  
  



  
 I will first scrutinize it, then fondle it, then plug it in, then listen, then listen some more, and then report on its sound, and the function of its switches, soon!


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> Well, I was minding my own business, making stately progress driving down the road of saving up for the top-of-the-line Grado PS1000e, as well as the GS1000e, when suddenly...
> 
> *A shiny object diverted me, made me smash into my piggybank, and end up in the weeds!*
> 
> ...


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> Well, I was minding my own business, making stately progress driving down the road of saving up for the top-of-the-line Grado PS1000e, as well as the GS1000e, when suddenly...
> 
> *A shiny object diverted me, made me smash into my piggybank, and end up in the weeds!*
> 
> ...


 
 Congrats.....very nice!
  
 HP 2  would be a great companion


----------



## bbophead

ruthieandjohn said:


> I will first scrutinize it, then fondle it, then plug it in, then listen, then listen some more, and then report on its sound, and the function of its switches, soon!


 
 And then, you will sell it.  
  
 Just sayin'.
  
 Congratulations, anyhoo.


----------



## joseph69

parbaked said:


> *Not exactly, but if a polarity switch malfunctions, Joe recommends bypassing both sets of switches instead of repairing the broken one.*
> They are not worth fixing if not required for studio use.
> He would not recommend bypassing the switches if they are working.


 
 This is exactly what I read, couldn't remember clearly.
 Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


ruthieandjohn said:


>


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> > Well, I was minding my own business, making stately progress driving down the road of saving up for the top-of-the-line Grado PS1000e, as well as the GS1000e, when suddenly...
> >
> > *A shiny object diverted me, made me smash into my piggybank, and end up in the weeds!*
> >
> > ...





 Congratulations!
 Those are beautiful, and what a score to find them NOS/NIB!!!
 Keep us posted!


----------



## XLR8

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 And then we hit the big time....
 Congratutz on these they look mighty impressive and sincerely hope you can settle on these heheheh


----------



## diamondears

ruthieandjohn said:


> Well, I was minding my own business, making stately progress driving down the road of saving up for the top-of-the-line Grado PS1000e, as well as the GS1000e, when suddenly...
> 
> *A shiny object diverted me, made me smash into my piggybank, and end up in the weeds!*
> 
> ...




Congratulations! Very nice grab. How much did you get it for?


----------



## parbaked

bbophead said:


> And then, you will sell it.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Congratulations, anyhoo.


 
 I saw this pair on fleasbay. Seller had an HPA-1 as well
 Unfortunately after he uses them they will be worth much less....


----------



## parbaked

ruthieandjohn said:


> Yep... I bought a pair of "new" Grado HP1000 HP1s.  They are scheduled to arrive later this week.
> 
> Heart argued with head -- cold hands, sweaty brow, sinking stomach, and tremors were all part of the decision process.


 
 Nice score...enjoy.
 I am glad those went to someone who will use them and not just store them away to re-sell. 
 1. Buy the TTVJ pads...essential!
 2. Don't touch the lettering with you cold hands after you wipe your sweaty brow. The letters will come off and you will be sad.
 3. Store the box away. Don't use it to store the cans. The blue foam will deteriorate, crumble and get in the drivers....bad!
 4. Do not send them to Joe for "upgrades". He is not coping well lately.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

parbaked said:


> Nice score...enjoy.
> I am glad those went to someone who will use them and not just store them away to re-sell.
> 1. Buy the TTVJ pads...essential!
> 2. Don't touch the lettering with you cold hands after you wipe your sweaty brow. The letters will come off and you will be sad.
> ...


 
 parbaked, thanks SO much for your four points of advice.  I HAVE already ordered the TTVJ pads... they should arrive by the time the headphones arrive.  I appreciate your advice on the letters... I will be cautious as you suggest (sounds like the voice of experience).  I will store them in something other than the original box... I will use the Grado wooden box that sells for $99 on fourourears, if it is able to hold the HP1000.  I have no plans to send them to Joe.  I am aware of the difficulties there, but even if they weren't there, I treasure these in their original form (that's why I like the HP1 better than the HP2 that is said to sound better).
  
 @diamondears, how much did I get them for?  That is where the argument between head and heart occurred... heart won!  To put it, not in dollars but in terms we all understand, it cost just a bit more than my goal of PS1000e plus GS1000e, but not as much as that plus the Grado RA-1 amplifier, which I also covet.  Yeah... I know... a LOT!  Especially since in 1991, they sold for $750 or so.  But I considered that aspect and I am comfortable with it.  It is not an investment for me, as I don't plan to ever sell them... it is a piece of history.  I was particularly pleased when I learned that Joseph Grado was awarded for his work by the IEEE (Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers), the world's largest technical professional organization and one for whom I have been privileged to serve on its Board of Directors.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> I was particularly pleased when I learned that Joseph Grado was awarded for his work by the IEEE (Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers), the world's largest technical professional organization and one for whom I have been privileged to serve on its Board of Directors.


 
 Hmm, So who are you really???


----------



## parbaked

Also don't bend


ruthieandjohn said:


> parbaked, thanks SO much for your four points of advice.


 
 Also don't bend the headband. It is rigid and not flexible like the new Grados.
 You adjust them by tightening down the set screws...much more secure fit than the new ones.


----------



## parbaked

joseph69 said:


> Hmm, So who are you really???


 
 More importantly are you Kay or John or both?


----------



## diamondears

ruthieandjohn said:


> parbaked, thanks SO much for your four points of advice.  I HAVE already ordered the TTVJ pads... they should arrive by the time the headphones arrive.  I appreciate your advice on the letters... I will be cautious as you suggest (sounds like the voice of experience).  I will store them in something other than the original box... I will use the Grado wooden box that sells for $99 on fourourears, if it is able to hold the HP1000.  I have no plans to send them to Joe.  I am aware of the difficulties there, but even if they weren't there, I treasure these in their original form (that's why I like the HP1 better than the HP2 that is said to sound better).
> 
> @diamondears, how much did I get them for?  That is where the argument between head and heart occurred... heart won!  To put it, not in dollars but in terms we all understand, it cost just a bit more than my goal of PS1000e plus GS1000e, but not as much as that plus the Grado RA-1 amplifier, which I also covet.  Yeah... I know... a LOT!  Especially since in 1991, they sold for $750 or so.  But I considered that aspect and I am comfortable with it.  It is not an investment for me, as I don't plan to ever sell them... it is a piece of history.  I was particularly pleased when I learned that Joseph Grado was awarded for his work by the IEEE (Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers), the world's largest technical professional organization and one for whom I have been privileged to serve on its Board of Directors.


 Wow. Given your background, that must be one really excellent HP. I hope I could hear one of them for just 1 minute. 

Enjoy your forthcoming HP, kayandjohn. 

Cheers.


----------



## joseph69

parbaked said:


> More importantly are you Kay or John* or both? *


 
 LOL!!!


----------



## Focker

paul graham said:


> I'm also positively sure I agree with both of your statements.


 
  
 Is there still room to get on the agreement train?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Hmm, So who are you really???


 
 PM sent.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

parbaked said:


> More importantly are you Kay or John or both?


 
 I am John.  Kay is my wife, and she always is First!  Hence kayandjohn not johnandkay.
  
 She has thoughtfully prepared for me a price list for gaining her approval for my various headphone acquisitions...
  

 Fortunately, it does not include the Grado HP1000!  (You can see why I don't have a Stax SR-009 or an Abyss! I DO have an HD 800.  Her Mercedes was Green!)


----------



## parbaked

ruthieandjohn said:


> I am John.  Kay is my wife, and she always is First!  Hence kayandjohn not johnandkay.
> 
> She has thoughtfully prepared for me a price list for gaining her approval for my various headphone acquisitions...
> 
> Fortunately, it does not include the Grado HP1000!  (You can see why I don't have a Stax SR-009 or an Abyss!)


 
 On second thought, if you rub off all the lettering she will never figure out what they are...
  

  
 I told wifey that mine were a "nature" product....


----------



## ruthieandjohn

parbaked said:


> On second thought, if you rub off all the lettering she will never figure out what they are...
> 
> 
> 
> I told wifey that mine were a "nature" product....


 
 Do you think I can pass them off as Apple Earbuds if I rub off the lettering?  She gave me a pass on Apple Earbuds!
  
 Someone on this board actually DID rub off all the lettering, and proudly proclaims it in his ad he has for the HP1000!  Now I guess I understand why!


----------



## thelostMIDrange

_PARBAKED_
_Joe Grado made 3 models of headphones._
_They all used the same drivers sourced from Primo Japan. _
_IIRC, they could only buy one large batch of drivers - hence the limited production. Not all the drivers matched well enough to be TOTL._
_The best matched drivers were allocated to making HP-1 and HP-2 headphones._
_HP-1 were designed for professional studio use. The polarity switches is used when mixing/making recordings. These were the top of the line._
_HP-2 is an HP-1 without the polarity switch._
_HP-3 is an HP-2 with drivers that were not as closely matched. The only other differences is "HP-3" written in Sharpie under the pads and the box label._
_Other mismatched Primo drivers were used some in early SR100/200/300. These are the "Black Star" drivers._
  
  
 exactly, this is how the models are created. by nature. the fact is the 'same' primo (or whatever) driver is not the same. Not even close, so grado sorts them and voila, sr60.sr325 etc.....same with other companies. Now I go further and suggest that even after this original factory sorting, there is substantial variation in a model and certainly over time with different batches of driver production.
  
 now, do we understand the implications of this fact?  a lot of our minute discussion on this forum and others, is invalid because of this variation fact. Hence one guy does not find his 325's bright and another does etc etc etc/ yes there is a general grado sound and maybe even a 325 sound vs a rs1 etc but once you've listened to many 325's and many rs1's as I have, the variation thing becomes so large, it's almost impossible to even accurately discuss a particular headphone's qualities since you know it's far from universal


----------



## thelostMIDrange

Lets all take 10 seconds from our busy lives and pray and send kind vibes towards old joe ..... thank you sir for your contribution and great ears! see you on the other side.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

thelostmidrange said:


> _PARBAKED_
> _Joe Grado made 3 models of headphones._
> _They all used the same drivers sourced from Primo Japan. _
> _IIRC, they could only buy one large batch of drivers - hence the limited production. Not all the drivers matched well enough to be TOTL._
> ...


 
 I found this variation first hand as well, when I was fortunate enough to find an audio store that had multiple RS1is.  I chose the brightest (it also had the lightest wood... coincidence??).
  
 If you take the care that we believe that Grado does in matching left and right driver of the same headphone, then that will increase the headphone-to-headphone variation.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

> and grado does not tune anything except once every 5 years the next kin in line listens to the latest batch of palleted chinese drivers and comes up with a new marketing campaign and adds a letter to the end of the models. They buy a crapload of drivers, an eq machine sorts them generally, they slap them in outsourced plastic and pat them on the behind as they go out the 'factory' door. Most of their time is spend drinking wine on boats down in key largo. Same with all 'successfull' companies. You've got to DIY to really get something made of value these days. Corporations of any size are incapable of creating things of lasting value unless they are priced several thousand dollars and even then it's questionable as to their value. When you build your own anything (headphone , house, car, life) you've got a better chance.....


 
  

 Hey, I just bought a GREAT deal on a bunch of headphone drivers...
  

 Soon as I sort them I can open the K&J Headphone Company!  Thanks, I owe you one!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

thelostmidrange said:


> Lets all take 10 seconds from our busy lives and pray and send kind vibes towards old joe ..... thank you sir for your contribution and great ears! see you on the other side.


 
 What?  Did he pass?  Oh.....


----------



## thelostMIDrange

@kayandjohn....yes, I/m sure the machine does L/R matching while simultaneously doing the Sr60-80etc .....having a lot of first hand experience in drivers and cups. i'd say no, the light wood is not what is making them brighter....the driver itself and other mods that can be done (and grado does do) like the felt on the back of the driver, altering magnet strength etc is the reason a certain headphone is brighter than another. I think the weight of the cup is a real variable but not in terms of adding treble. I can't go into it here, but it may be the main variable in either adding to or negating things like resonances, distortion and ambient affects.......
  
  
  
 I don't believe he passed, but lets' not wait until we hear he does before we send positive vibes right?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

thelostmidrange said:


> @kayandjohn....yes, I/m sure the machine does L/R matching while simultaneously doing the Sr60-80etc .....having a lot of first hand experience in drivers and cups. i'd say no, the light wood is not what is making them brighter....the driver itself and other mods that can be done (and grado does do) like the felt on the back of the driver, altering magnet strength etc is the reason a certain headphone is brighter than another. I think the weight of the cup is a real variable but not in terms of adding treble. I can't go into it here, but it may be the main variable in either adding to or negating things like resonances, distortion and ambient affects.......
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe he passed, but lets' not wait until we hear he does before we send positive vibes right?


 
 Absolutely!  Every time I listen to one of my present eight pairs of Grados, I think of the Grado family and its patriarch, Joseph.  Thanks for your suggestion to us all.  He is perhaps the only face that one associates with a brand of headphones (well, there is Dr. Dre, but that's different!)


----------



## ruthieandjohn

thelostmidrange said:


> @kayandjohn....yes, I/m sure the machine does L/R matching while simultaneously doing the Sr60-80etc .....having a lot of first hand experience in drivers and cups. i'd say no, the light wood is not what is making them brighter....the driver itself and other mods that can be done (and grado does do) like the felt on the back of the driver, altering magnet strength etc is the reason a certain headphone is brighter than another. I think the weight of the cup is a real variable but not in terms of adding treble. I can't go into it here, but it may be the main variable in either adding to or negating things like resonances, distortion and ambient affects.......
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe he passed, but lets' not wait until we hear he does before we send positive vibes right?


 
 thelostMID range... you ought to be designing headphones!  Bet the TLMR line would be a top seller, particularly good with vocals!!  If you want an anit-celebrity endorsement (since *celebrity* endorsements raise hackles around here), I'll endorse them for free samples!


----------



## thelostMIDrange

I believe the key and what joe had was a real life, never wavering reference point, of both live opera and the benefit of living in the vinyl era. A couple dozen years of these experiences inform a person as to what is natural and neutral. Now the next guy comes in and he's a rocker and a better business man, he knows the people want sizzle with their steak. Or maybe he just liked this sound. In any case I find joe's design a bit too neutral and john's a bit too colored. Something right in the middle there would be nice.
  
  
 'the $200 dollar joe" would be a headphone I could support!
  
  
 "the commemorative joe 1oo" for $100 even better !
  
 but the people need to first know this sound, and realize it's not offered in the market place (which it is not), and then demand it !
  
 the CJ100, A Real Live Sound.


----------



## wormsdriver

@kayandjohn CONGRATS ON YOU NEW HEADPHONE PURCHASE!!!
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






  
  
@thelostMIDrange  I want to put a down payment on my first in line serial number 001 Commemorative "commemorative joe 100" aka CJ100!!!


----------



## thelostMIDrange

does that $20 Chinese knockoff have the driver we need !? could be !
  
 and you are on the short list for the first run! all we need is someone to design and build 'em and were runnin' wild
  
 there's got to be a way to crowdsource the building of the cj100. you internet savvy youngsters should be all over this. All us old folks can do is provide wisdom, guidance, and direction. you bring it life
  
 although it would take a hellufa on ear or full ear to break me away from inears. you just can't dance and headbang without 'em


----------



## wormsdriver

well, there's always the kickstarter campaigns that are very popular now a days...
  
 as far as designers go, I'm sure there's a few clever chaps on this very thread, unfortunately, i am not one of them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 BTW, i just saw this posted earlier on the  "non-Grado" Driver Grado Thread:
  

 [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/0/02/100x100px-LS-024e24c6_jw.jpeg[/img]
 
Jamey Warren
Member of the Trade: HeadRoom




 
offline
 
662 Posts. Joined 9/2003
Location: Livingston, MT
 


   Hi Guys,
  
 I've been working on getting a variety of drivers to play around with. I've been wondering if others would be interested in purchasing some as well. It seems from this thread there would be a few people looking for some options. I'm considering 10 different drivers in the 1@30mm, 2@50mm, and 7@40mm at 16-32 ohms. I have some frequency response graphs from the manufacturer which unfortunately I can't share but I have done a few mods and they sound good enough for me to want to buy more. My best guess is these would be about $5 each retail. Obviously it would depend on the sound quality but curious how many you guys would be interested in purchasing, if any at all. They'll be shipping slowly by boat so I'd like to get as many as possible without going overboard... Probably will take a couple months to get here.
  
 Feel free to discuss in this thread but I think if there are people interested, it may be easier to send me a PM so I can keep track of who's in.



  
 sure, the divers won't get here till like 2015!, but hey, who knows? and the price is right!...


----------



## thelostMIDrange

@worms. aware of the thread and progress in diving in the dumpster for decent drivers. it's a thankless task but i'm sure it's a worthwhile endeavor. and only more evidence that grado is not serving all their customers. If I were at that helm i'd come out with a commerative joe line, with the new grado inears as it's crown jewel. which  will sound like rs1's but richer.


----------



## wormsdriver

thelostmidrange said:


> @worms. aware of the thread and progress in diving in the dumpster for decent drivers. it's a thankless task but i'm sure it's a worthwhile endeavor. and only more evidence that grado is not serving all their customers. If I were at that helm i'd come out with a commerative joe line, with the new grado inears as it's crown jewel. which  will sound like rs1's but richer.


 
 with my luck, the commemorative Joe line will be limited in number and I'd find out about it a day to late after being sold out!
  
 I tell you what, I'd love an rs1 in an iem, hell yeah I would!


----------



## thelostMIDrange

what, I tell 'em, not so much onion! and still, they put it more!


----------



## diamondears

Didn't know Grado tunes/designs their HPs using vinyl sound as reference. Makes sense, and this may be the reason why I don't find my SR325is as bright as others' ears. I use a DAC with digital filters that sound less digital but more analogue. I never liked the common digital filters---linear and steep filters. 

For those who prefers the analogue sound, and wants to give good digital recordings a chance, I suggest invest in a DAC that have analogue-like filters, such as minimum phase and other slow filters that eliminates PRE-ringing at a minimum, and also eliminates POST-ringing at best. ALL DACs use at least 1 digital filter, btw, even if they don't say it. 

If you have a DAC with these filters, there's even no need for tube amps. With tube amps, I'd imagine it will sound even more analogue-like. 

Great info coming out in here lately about our fave Grados. 

Cheers. 

P.S.: Include me on the CJ100 pre-order list, please.


----------



## thelostMIDrange

This filtering you speak of, surely this is heresay? Shouldn't they be forced to label such things? Wheres the fda when you need them! I'm horriffied to think We're taking these sounds directly into our ears. This must be regulated !   Directly into our ears I tell you! no filters ! It's too much reality, it must be predigested for me. create a panel of experts and have them make these filters at once ! time is waisting, unfiltered sound is sweeping the nation.
  
 diamond ears, you are second on the waiting list for the cj100 commemorative series I MK I Unfiltered units. arrival time unknown


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> thelostmidrange said:
> 
> 
> > @worms. aware of the thread and progress in diving in the dumpster for decent drivers. it's a thankless task but i'm sure it's a worthwhile endeavor. and only more evidence that grado is not serving all their customers. If I were at that helm i'd come out with a commerative joe line, with the new grado inears as it's crown jewel. which  will sound like rs1's but richer.
> ...


 
 Oh good lord....COUNT ME IN!!!


----------



## jaywillin

31 posts since here since last night, what's all the hubub about ???


----------



## thelostMIDrange

I just jotted your name on the back of a napkin whirlwind, keep watch at your mailbox, if you dream it, it will arrive. start dreamin' ...............................................................................................................................................NOW.


----------



## whirlwind

thelostmidrange said:


> I just jotted your name on the back of a napkin whirlwind, keep watch at your mailbox, if you dream it, it will arrive. start dreamin' ...............................................................................................................................................NOW.


 
 Done


----------



## wormsdriver

thelostmidrange said:


> This filtering you speak of, surely this is heresay? Shouldn't they be forced to label such things? Wheres the fda when you need them! I'm horriffied to think We're taking these sounds directly into our ears. This must be regulated !   Directly into our ears I tell you! no filters ! It's too much reality, it must be predigested for me. create a panel of experts and have them make these filters at once ! time is waisting, unfiltered sound is sweeping the nation.
> 
> diamond ears, you are second on the waiting list for the *cj100 commemorative series I MK I Unfiltered units*. arrival time unknown
> 
> ...


----------



## jaywillin

ok, i'm caught up now !


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> 31 posts since here since last night, what's all the hubub about ???


 

 "where have you been-ah"


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> "where have you been-ah"


 
  
 gotta sleep sometime !


----------



## wormsdriver

^^^I keep telling myself that sometimes!


----------



## diamondears

thelostmidrange said:


> This filtering you speak of, surely this is heresay? Shouldn't they be forced to label such things? Wheres the fda when you need them! I'm horriffied to think We're taking these sounds directly into our ears. This must be regulated !   Directly into our ears I tell you! no filters ! It's too much reality, it must be predigested for me. create a panel of experts and have them make these filters at once ! time is waisting, unfiltered sound is sweeping the nation.
> 
> diamond ears, you are second on the waiting list for the cj100 commemorative series I MK I Unfiltered units. arrival time unknown



Lmao!

But to clarify---all DACs have filters. As in ALL of them. At least that's what I know. I'd like to be corrected if I'm wrong. 

For comparisons---if I use a linear and steep filter, my SR325is sounds what I call "scratchy", like a vinyl with too many scratches and pops, but in case of this filter it's more like a thousand scratches and pops more. 

If I use the popularly known minimum phase filter (no pre-ringing), it's much more analogue-like and natural with great soundstage. I think this is because of the post-ringing, which is what actually happens in a live setting (echoes and decays).

If I use the slow filters (without both pre and post-ringings), it's even more analogue like. 

The reason why I'm blabbering about this DACs (and their filters) is because this, I think, is one reason (aside from high impedance amps and bad/bright recordings) why many, if not most, find the Grado SR325is bright, shrill or whatever. ALL DACs with linear or steep filter with pre and post-ringings will naturally be bright and shrill. 

As Grado uses vinyl as reference, as well as speakers, to tune their drivers, a DAC with said filters will make the SR325is bright. So it's not the HP that's bright, it's the DAC, amp and/or recording.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

wormsdriver said:


> "where have you been-ah"


 
  
 Could we actually turn this into a meme?


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

ruthieandjohn said:


> Absolutely!  Every time I listen to one of my present eight pairs of Grados, I think of the Grado family and its patriarch, Joseph.  Thanks for your suggestion to us all.  He is perhaps the only face that one associates with a brand of headphones (well, there is Dr. Dre, but that's different!)


 
  
 I have no clue what "Doctor" Dre looks like, but I sure as heck know the face of Joseph Grado!


----------



## wormsdriver

loving[max]sound said:


> I have no clue what "Doctor" Dre looks like, but I sure as heck know the face of Joseph Grado!


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



"fogetaboutit, this kid here is a genius, I tells ya"


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Morning driver:


----------



## fleasbaby

Hehehehehehe...


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound




----------



## maltronics

bbophead said:


> I HATE Consumer Reports but now, I have to love them.  Dammit!


 
 Originally Posted by *kayandjohn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
*Grado Prestige Series Sweeps 5 of Top 10 List in Consumers Reports*
  
 From p. 44 of their Dec. 2014 ("Best Gear of the Year") issue, the top 10 headphones, with performance score, were...
  

1Grado Prestige SR325e ($300)912Grado Prestige SR225e ($200)883 (tie)Bowers & Wilkins P7 ($400)863 (tie)Grado Prestige SR80e ($100)865Shure SRH1440 ($300)816Grado Prestige SR125e ($150)807Grado Prestige SR60e ($80)768Audio Technica ATH-M50x ($240)718NAD Electronics VISO hp50 ($300) 71
8Sennheiser Momentum ($300)71

  Also interesting to compare prices!
  
  
  
 OK I have a hard time with Consumer Reports' findings! They rank the SR80e above the 125e, and also scored it 6 points higher? How can this be? The 125 is technically superior to the 80 with better matched drivers and an 8 conductor cable.
 When I demoed both the 80e and 125e I found the 125e had much better clarity and detail than the 80e, and that's why I bought the 125e.
  
 Does anyone own both the 80e and 125e and can concur with Consumer Reports' findings?
  
 Thanks muchly!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

maltronics said:


> Originally Posted by *kayandjohn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Grado Prestige Series Sweeps 5 of Top 10 List in Consumers Reports*
> 
> ...


 
  
 I believe they rank it based on consumer interest versus price, and not on how technically better the headphone may (or may not) be. There is still discussion on which one is the best value for money, apparently people seem to be more inclined to buy the SR80 instead of the SR125 due to the little to no difference in sound signature, my opinion however, I get a bit better bass and more decent mids with my SR125i's compared to my SR80i's, but her, that is my opinion


----------



## maltronics

loving[max]sound said:


> I believe they rank it based on consumer interest versus price, and not on how technically better the headphone may (or may not) be. There is still discussion on which one is the best value for money, apparently people seem to be more inclined to buy the SR80 instead of the SR125 due to the little to no difference in sound signature, my opinion however, I get a bit better bass and more decent mids with my SR125i's compared to my SR80i's, but her, that is my opinion


 
  
 Yes I totally agree with you Loving[MAX]Sound! I found the detail so much more defined with the 125e over the 80e. 
  
 I used to have the 80i because it was the better of the two models between it and the 60i to be used with portable equipment due to the 1/8" plug,
 but now all the Prestige models have the 1/8" plug and because I do a lot of portable listening I opted for the 125e because I figured going higher 
 up the line might just be overkill for portable use. I found after about 15 hours of listening that the 125e was so good (to me) that I sold my 80i. 
  
 If Consumer Reports ranks the headphones they test based on consumer interest then they aren't really doing us headphiles any good now are they?
 I want to see headphone rankings based on what is the best sound quality for the buck, not which model is the most popular!!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

maltronics said:


> Yes I totally agree with you Loving[MAX]Sound! I found the detail so much more defined with the 125e over the 80e.
> 
> I used to have the 80i because it was the better of the two models between it and the 60i to be used with portable equipment due to the 1/8" plug,
> but now all the Prestige models have the 1/8" plug and because I do a lot of portable listening I opted for the 125e because I figured going higher
> ...




Hence why they call it Consumer Reports and not Audiophile Reports


----------



## maltronics

loving[max]sound said:


> Hence why they call it Consumer Reports and not Audiophile Reports


 
  
 Good one! 
  
 And they also ranked the B&W P7 over the 125e. I demoed the P7 and was not nearly as impressed with them over the 125e! C'mon now CR. What gives? 
  
 Any owners of the P7 care to comment?
  
 Cheers


----------



## bpcans

maltronics said:


> Originally Posted by *kayandjohn* [COLOR=22229C]/img/forum/go_quote.gif
> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> ...


Me thinks my daughter who's loving her new Beats Solo 2's might be getting some open-air Grado headphones for Christmas.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bpcans said:


> Me thinks my daughter who's loving her new Beats Solo 2's might be getting some open-air Grado headphones for Christmas.


 
  
 She is very fortunate to have you as a father .


----------



## bpcans

loving[max]sound said:


> She is very fortunate to have you as a father .


I'm lucky to have the best daughter in the whole world. Unbiased opinion of course.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bpcans said:


> I'm lucky to have the best daughter in the whole world. Unbiased opinion of course.


 
  
 Good answer!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

OK people, I need your help for this one PLEASE  
  
 I am looking for a Rega P2 or equivalent turntable. The question is, do I need a pre-amp?? Second, with or without a pre-amp, could I hook up the rig to my RA-1 amp, and then shoot the music to my heapdhones?
  
 I do not know much about audiophile quality turntables and how to set them up, I just have a SONY with built in receiver and amp, but I am looking for something legit here!
  
 Thanks guys and gals!


----------



## parbaked

loving[max]sound said:


> The question is, do I need a pre-amp?? Second, with or without a pre-amp, could I hook up the rig to my RA-1 amp, and then shoot the music to my heapdhones?


 
 Short answer is yes you need a preamp and no you cannot hook your Rega directly to your RA-1.
 The Rega requires a phono pre-amp to increase the signal so you can use it with your RA-1.
 You can use the phono section of your Sony receiver if it has a phono section.
 Just plug your TT into the phono jacks on the receiver and plug your RA-1 into the tape monitor out jacks on the back of the receiver and you will get a line level output.
  
 A few TT have built in phono-pre-amp and can plug into your RA-1 directly without a separate phono preamp.
  
 The best I can think of is the VPI Nomad, which also has a headphone amp so you can just plug in your cans.
 http://www.vpiindustries.com/table-nomad.htm
  
 Denon makes an underrated TT as well ($329) that Needle Doctor sells with upgraded cartridge ($419). This is a good deal!
 http://www.needledoctor.com/Denon-DP300F-with-2M-Red-Package?sc=2&category=46


----------



## bbophead

Here's some Grado stuff that might be of interest.
  
 http://toolsandtoys.net/photo-essays/grado-labs-handmade-dynamic-headphones/


----------



## XLR8

bbophead said:


> Here's some Grado stuff that might be of interest.
> 
> http://toolsandtoys.net/photo-essays/grado-labs-handmade-dynamic-headphones/




Wonder if Grado do tours for fans from far far away.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

@maltronics...I own both, I love them both, but I, like you, prefer the SR125 to the SR80.  However, at a recent meet, someone much preferred my SR80 to the SR125, so much so that he bought an SR80.  He said that the SR125 had a sort of buzzy quality.
  
 To each his or her own!


----------



## maltronics

Hey John of KayandJohn! (hehe)
  
 Good. I'm glad to hear you prefer the 125e over the 80e. I was wondering if my hearing was going on me!
  
 I hear absolutely no "buzzy quality" from the 125. Amazing isn't it how we all hear sounds differently from one another. Maybe it is so true that no two Grado's
 of the same model sound alike? I wonder what factors are at play here. Like who is assembling them, amount of wire windings in the drivers, 
 what kind of sound a person is used to. Be it dark, bright, bass heavy, etc.
  
 But I'm figuring mostly it is how much burn-in time each model receives prior to comparing them. Just maybe when Consumer Reports ranked the 80e
 above the 125e the 80 had more hours on them? Who knows. Maybe that "buzzy quality" the person spoke of was the amazing detail they extract!
  
 Mal.


----------



## pdrm360

^^ NO, the SR80e are better


----------



## XLR8

pdrm360 said:


> ^^ NO, the SR80e are better



Haha
The madness continues..
People go with what suits your ears best.


----------



## maltronics

Whichever model, Grado headphones suck................................................wait for it..........................................................every little nuance and detail from a recording and sends them 
 straight to your very soul and core.  (Deep huh?)


----------



## thelostMIDrange

yes, you do need a phono preamp and they greatly impact the sound you will hear as much as the table and cartridge do. I tried some of the new rega, Cambridge etc preamps that come sold strictly as stand alone phono preamps and was not impressed. I'd suggest you search your local craigslist for a 70's to early 90's integrated amp or preamp that has a phone pre and do a little research to make sure people regard the phono section as quality. most are since vinyl was kind during that period.
  
 The p2 is a nice table but so are the knockoffs like project etc.  All these modern mdf tables have the basic rega formula. The solid table/ In contrast, the old AR tables are floating tables and the sound is more pure vinyl. I find the AR with a  grado cart a nice combo for hardcore vinyl  experience. The rega tables, of which I own the p3/24 with dynavector is almost a cross between the high resolution digital sound and the more open floating turntable sound. I find myself using the floating suspension table most often and they can still be found inexpensively. Buy some parts to replace the belt and lube up thejunctions and you'll be spinning vinyl in no time. Then you can rip all of it to flac and play it on a sansa. It's a beautiful thing.
  
  
 regarding joe and onions. I was referring to all the extra presence and distortion that seems to be prevalent in modern grados/ a bit too hot for mine and I 'm assuming joes' taste, based on hearing his old phones. I always talk of this presence to resolution ration and that is what I mean. His phones were heavy on the resolution and low on the presence, john and nephews are high in presence and low in resolution. In any case, when a single man with a good reference point and a good set of ears designs a piece of gear more/less on his own, the result can be more special than if a team of disconnected specialists design something. To that end, guys like joe are a rare breed because times have changed.


----------



## tonykaz

Hello Mr.Abarthman ,
  
 just saw and heard Don West today , performing German Opera stuff .   Do you know him ?   
  
 Tony in Michigan


----------



## parbaked

thelostmidrange said:


> I'd suggest you search your local craigslist for a 70's to early 90's integrated amp or preamp that has a phone pre and do a little research to make sure people regard the phono section as quality. most are since vinyl was kind during that period.
> The p2 is a nice table but so are the knockoffs like project etc.


 
 I do think the Rega tonearms are a step up from Pro-ject and Music Hall.
  
 I often run my P2 through a 1974 Pioneer SA-7100...works!


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> @maltronics...I own both, I love them both, but I, like you, prefer the SR125 to the SR80.  However, at a recent meet, someone much preferred my SR80 to the SR125, so much so that he bought an SR80.  He said that the SR125 had a sort of buzzy quality.
> 
> To each his or her own!


 
 When I first went to buy my 80i's, I asked the sale man/owner if I should just go for the 125's, and he immediately shook his head no, so I took it as don't waste your money, so I just bought the 80's. I also never heard the 125's, so I'm just saying.


----------



## bbophead

thelostmidrange said:


> yes, you do need a phono preamp and they greatly impact the sound you will hear as much as the table and cartridge do. I tried some of the new rega, Cambridge etc preamps that come sold strictly as stand alone phono preamps and was not impressed. I'd suggest you search your local craigslist for a 70's to early 90's integrated amp or preamp that has a phone pre and do a little research to make sure people regard the phono section as quality. most are since vinyl was kind during that period.
> 
> The p2 is a nice table but so are the knockoffs like project etc.  All these modern mdf tables have the basic rega formula. The solid table/ In contrast, the old AR tables are floating tables and the sound is more pure vinyl. I find the AR with a  grado cart a nice combo for hardcore vinyl  experience. The rega tables, of which I own the p3/24 with dynavector is almost a cross between the high resolution digital sound and the more open floating turntable sound. I find myself using the floating suspension table most often and they can still be found inexpensively. Buy some parts to replace the belt and lube up thejunctions and you'll be spinning vinyl in no time. Then you can rip all of it to flac and play it on a sansa. It's a beautiful thing.
> 
> ...


 

 I've owned both designs including both ARs and an Oracle.  I have an RP6 now and I ain't goin' back.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

tonykaz said:


> Hello Mr.Abarthman ,
> 
> just saw and heard Don West today , performing German Opera stuff .   Do you know him ?
> 
> Tony in Michigan


 

 No, sorry, I don't.  I remember you mentioned him and I mean to look him up.  Thanks!


----------



## tonykaz

oh ! , sorry , I somehow got the impression you were active in the Performing Arts in Ann Arbor area , West is Chair of UofM's Opera Department ( didn't know UofM did Opera till today ) .  
  
 Tony


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*Initial Impressions at Midnight From Using HP1000 HP1 First Hour Or So* (More Complete Later)
  

  
  
 The condition is all that was promised... absolutely, positively pristine headphones.  Lettering is completely intact.  No head grease inside the leather headband (!)  No scuffs on the 1/4" plug or the cord.
  
 Cardboard box has a few little folds, of the sort one might get from an empty box getting a corner pushed.  Internal foam has some discoloration, perhaps from sun bleaching over 25 years of life.
  
 Wonderful writeups in the box, including instructions on the bottom of the box on how to fit the headband, use of the polarity switches, an announcement of a new amplifier about to come out from Grado, powered by two 9V batteries, acknowledgement of the amp's designer (we now know this amp as the Grado RA-1), a note that if you are not using the aforementioned amplifier, to NOT hook them to your (I assume speaker) amplifier without building a step-down resistive balance (schematic provided).
  
 Here are the words about the polarity switches: 


> The inclusion of individual polarity switches on the model HP-1 allows maximum listening control to the user and will correct for errors in both relative phase and polarity error.  For relative phase correction simply switch one or the other switch until the relative phase is corrected.  For polarity correction simply push both switches into either the plus or minus position and leave it in the position which sounds best."


 
  
 My favorite text, though, is how the first page starts out...


> HP-1 With Polarity Switches  $595 HP-2 Same As HP-1 Without Polarity Switches $495
> HP-3 Same As HP-2 But Lesser Tolerances  $395
> (Sonically about 85% as Good as the HP-2)
> 
> Barely nine months ago the Grado Signature Headphones were shown to the general public for the first time.  To say that the headphones were an immediate and total success would be the understatement of the century.  The superlatives and hysteria that ensued during and after the January 1990 C.E.S. show is something that I had not previously been exposed to at any time during my more than forty years in the high fidelity business. This enthusiasm has not diminished, in fact, if anything, it has increased, and the word is continuing to spread around the world like wildfire.


 
 So much more charming than "Enjoy!" don't you think? (The price of $595 in 1990 equals $962 today).
  
 A phone number and address of a house in Westfield, NJ is given... I used to live quite close to it, in the next town of Summit!
  
 The headphones came without pads.  I had purchased the flat pads for them from TTVJ (Todd The Vinyl Junkie), having been assured by Grado that they were the same as the original pads for the HP1000 and that it was Grado that supplied them to TTVJ.
  
 So I put the pads on and have started to listen.  I will provide more details as I become accustomed.  I have been comparing to my Grado RS1is.  The HP1000s are a bit darker and less trebly (a word?).  I need to arrive at an amp and source configuration before I do any more reporting.  I've tried them with my Sennheiser HDVD800, direct from my iPod touch.  But I need to charge up my low-impedance amp, most likely to be best for these (well, except for the RA-1, which I don't yet have!).
  
 But now I've stopped comparing and just started listening... FAR more satisfying, when you aren't switching things around to do comparison.  I find it impossible to take them off.  I am just reveling in their sound.
  
 When I went to school, the university physics laboratories contained wood-encased equipment the design of which was a carry-over from World War II, before plastic cabinets and the like.  These headphones fit right in, especially with the wood-enclosed RA-1 amp and the similarly-colored wooded storage box that I plan to get.


----------



## wormsdriver

^^Congrats man! beautiful set! Don't be shy with the pictures now, i'm sure none of us will mind!
  
 Up till now, I don't think I've ever seen the complete package, paperwork, etc.
  
  
 less treble-y, eh? sounds like a winner! just enjoy 'em for now, I personally am not too keen on comparing headphones. I like to just enjoy them and see how they stand on their own.


----------



## XLR8

Kudos for the detailed update kayandjohn.
 Seems you have a real nice piece of history there.
  
 I would box it up and keep it in good nick and get out the brandy every now and then and listen to them.
  
 Comparisons put a lot of stress on your brain which kinda makes the listening sessions stressful causing even more stress to the brain.
 This can ultimately cause shunts and electrical resistance within the brain.
 Drink the brandy sit back put them on, listen and enjoy the moment with them...
  
 Good luck


----------



## thelostMIDrange

It's hard to imagine, There is no real computer before 1990. It was an analogue world.  I heard they had to dial a phone by moving big mechanical wheel to a certain number, and then repeat for the other 6 digits. It took nearly 8 seconds to dial a number! Can you believe that 8 seconds and then ring ring.......What a chore it must have been. now it only takes 4 seconds. How far we've come.


----------



## whirlwind

kayandjohn.....those are beautiful....I agree.....more pics would be wonderful


----------



## jaywillin

a couple of pics of my new toy


----------



## thelostMIDrange

while we wait for the pics, consider considering this.
  
 would it not be a worthwhile endeavor to carefully develop a headphone that is specically designed to
 capture the best of an era. The pre 1990 era. Well, the best one we have so far is the HP1 and it's incarnations. The more
 distorted and resonating type of sound is a great one to pair with the early digital era say 1990-2000. That was a big
 blow to the movement but we are recovering well and learned from our mistake. We've watched dj's, gamers, ravers and movie watchers go on their trip and do their thing while we stayed steady and sure on the ball. I mean dj's have plenty of  200 dollar headphones to choose from, as do gamers and movietheatre lovers. But there's not many reference quality headphones dedicated to hendrix and coltrane. This industry ought to be ashamed of itself !
 Then there's a huge class of audiophile headphones that attract lovers of the extreme as well as wandering spirits of which the majority
 of the world is comprised of. You got your senns, beyers, akg etc. for them. Again plenty of choice for them. Then you've got the planar lovers god love 'em trying
 to hang on to a technology of the past. And I say that as a luddite who would hang onto any idea if it worked as it
 should. But music and the dynamic cone have developed hand in glove for a century. No hearing aide company and it's
 harmonic balencers is going to outdo the dynamic at its own game.
 And that leaves us with grados. Oh how I yearn for a more resolved grado with a decent headband for a hundred.
  
  
  
 Ontopic, I just stumbled on a great post from andypat over at thenaimaudio forum where he passionately spoke:
 No Dave, It isn't just about the bits. Programs that read bits are not the same as programs that play bits. Being bit perfect according to Accurate Rip, or anything else, does not mean you get the same sound. Timing and electrical/magnetic interference are important, even if you yourself can't hear them. Otherwise a FLAC uncompressed rip would play exactly the same as a WAV. And time and again it simply doesn't. You need to get your head round the fact that one file is not identical to another. The laws of physics make that impossible, no matter what computer buffs might tell you. You will or you won't.  I can hear it, others can too.
  
 Andy
  
  
  
 It's these kind of laws we need to take into consideration. And this is only one of em'......I have a hard time believin' that an 5 compressed flac does not sound identical to a pcm WAV file (with inherent zero compression). but it does seem to be the case. It's not in the sound itself or the eq. it's the stuff that sits inbetween the notes. The pace, and many other very hard to describe things.
  
  
 I predict the debate over whether wav or 5 compressed flac are 'the same' sound, as we hear it, not as it sits in the harddrive. will become the greatest of the next decade. You heard it hear first.


----------



## diamondears

I tried loving vinyls, having grown up with them. My mother used to play vinyl ALL DAY LONG when she's pregnant with me. So I guess I developed a love for it since birth, no, since inception. 

But its inconvenience prevented me from going vinyl all the way. Plus its more expensive to get vinyl hi-fi gears, at least as I find it. And it's more difficult to get quality gears. 

So i went digital, but carefully choosing every gear right from CDs to source to amplifiers. Later on I found out that CD players are actually transports and DACs integrated into each other. I said, whaaat? At that time I felt that's my missing piece into getting closer to a vinyl type analogue sound that I've loved since inception. I felt I already have an excellent I yegrated amplifier, but the sound is not....not what I want at the least of my standard/goal. 

So I studied DACs--Digital to Analogue Converters. I learned there are different kinds of DAC chips with different stock sounds, different implementations, different you know what...just like there are different tubes, different cartridges, Different tonearns, different pressures/weights, different pre-amps, different power amps, different whatever analogue parts they have there in analogue/vinyl gears.

And once one have studied it sufficiently, an analogue-like sound from a digital source (aka CD, computers, smartphones, etc.) is POSSIBLE. Still different, yes, but IMHO could be better than the best 100% analogue sound. 100% analogue has limits. I think we have to accept this, and I think this is the exact reason the music industry shifted to digital. 

I think so much has advanced on digital equipment that it's now very easy to find the best equipment, at a much lower or reasonable price. Thanks to competition and technology advances. DACs now even have more than 1 digital filter, some have multiple filters. Meaning different sounds. It's like having multiple CD players. In time, even CDs will be obsolete. 

I think the KEY gear on digital age of music is the---DAC. And I think those of us that love the vinyl sound will find it very beneficial to give the DACs a good study. There IS a DAC out there...


----------



## thelostMIDrange

well done diamond ears. I agree wholeheartedly that if you carefully design a rig and have a good set of ears and reference point, which you seem to have both, you can get a cd to sound real good.
  
 and I also agree with the hassle of vinyl. I got things to do !
  
 but I have to disagree on the expense because you can get a 500 table, a 50 dollar amp, a 100 set of speakers that will rival most anything in terms of basic sonic accuracy.
  
 And by accuracy (These words of wisdom come from 'geko' over at the naim forum again. They do love their pace and timing over there)
  
_There's a simple definition of accuracy for me, and that is to ask myself if it sounds like a live band in the room? If it does then for me it's accurate. However, i have generally found that you get two types of system effects, one is where the system seems to take you to the venue and creates this kind of holographic image around you - my mates Naim/Quad system is a good example of this. The other is, as I describe, where the band seems to come to your room and play for you. I have personally always preferred the later effect. My search for this has temded to push me towards Linn speakers as they do seem to exhibit this behaviour more than others - although they are not alone._
  
_Some would call it coloration or not producing music that is tonally accurate but I don't necessarily agree. For me colouration is when when different types of music played through the same system all have the same flavour. This is the exact opposite to what I get with my Linn/Naim system. The contrast between every album, CD or even track can be huge - just as it is with live music._
  
_One of my local pub still hosts live music almost every night so if ever I need a good reference point I just take the dog for a quick walk! I often come home pleased with just how close to 'live' my system gets me!  _


----------



## diamondears

Maybe I've not researched long enough for those vinyl gears. Or maybe in my area it's too cost prohibitive. Care to share the specifics of that 500-50-100 table-amp-speakers combo? 

What prevented me more from going all out vinyl is the cost of the vinyls/LPs. Saving 2/3 is a substantial savings.


----------



## thelostMIDrange

AR with grado black
 A pioneer integrated with phono pre from craigslist
 a set of dynaco a25's from ebay
  
 oh, and short runs of 'repurposed' lampcord for the speaker cabling is fine !
 and the old ADS L series, the 2 ways medium bookshelves are as good as 90% of the stuff available today.


----------



## diamondears

thelostmidrange said:


> AR with grado black
> A pioneer integrated with phono pre from craigslist
> a set of dynaco a25's from ebay
> 
> oh, and short runs of 'repurposed' lampcord for the speaker cabling is fine !



I might actually buy those. 

I have a Roksan Kandy K2 with integrated phono stage (MM). I have a Rega P1 with stock Ortofon cartridge, a Roksan Kandy K2 Integrated which have a built in phono stage line in, and I have a PSB Image T6 3-ways. You think this is comparable? I'm thinking of replacing the cartridge as I feel it's the weak link, but when I see the prices of the vinyls I always find myself going back to audiophile quality CDs instead.. And I'm fond of buying a LOT as I like listening/experimenting with music I have no idea about.


----------



## thelostMIDrange

I'm familiar with all but the speakers but it might get you there if you balance the cartridge choice with the speakers carefully, as you do. Because that relationship is key, assuming the amp is fairly inert sounding. For example, the ar/grado/dynaco combo was arrived at through many years of mixing and matching. It's not accidental! And so if someone went with the ADS speakers in place of the dynaco a25's, I'd advise against the grado because it's too present. The dyancos deal with it well though since they are a bit rolled off. The ADS are very accurate up top and so I'd suggest a slower fuller cart like the yellow rega
  
 All is listen to these days is wav rips of vinyl. 85% the sound of actual vinyl with hundreds times more practicalities.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

xlr8 said:


> Wonder if Grado do tours for fans from far far away.




I asked them, and unless you are Elijah Wood or someone from The Verge, then no. I was a bit upset to hear that.


----------



## diamondears

thelostmidrange said:


> I'm familiar with all but the speakers but it might get you there if you balance the cartridge choice with the speakers carefully, as you do. Because that relationship is key, assuming the amp is fairly inert sounding. For example, the ar/grado/dynaco combo was arrived at through many years of mixing and matching. It's not accidental! And so if someone went with the ADS speakers in place of the dynaco a25's, I'd advise against the grado because it's too present. The dyancos deal with it well though since they are a bit rolled off. The ADS are very accurate up top and so I'd suggest a slower fuller cart like the yellow rega
> 
> All is listen to these days is wav rips of vinyl. 85% the sound of actual vinyl with hundreds times more practicalities.




Planning to buy a Grado Gold1. I think that would be perfect. Thanks for the tips, by the way. 

Cheers


----------



## thelostMIDrange

grado's cartridges have changed over the years as well. You have a choice of vintage or new. As long as you can find original stylus, you may enjoy the older carts. which have less onion. The stylus matters and I've found a lot of the new inexpensive stylus are nowhere near what the originals are like. This is my experience with shure 97's and Stanton 881's when I replaced mine I had to go dig up original stylus' because the replacements were thin and uninvolving in comparison. don't ask me why........also @ diamond ears. you say that the DAC is key, that's the beaury of vinyl, it obviously has no need for one. That's a big plus......neither is there a need for those filters you mentioned either !


----------



## bpcans

diamondears said:


> I tried loving vinyls, having grown up with them. My mother used to play vinyl ALL DAY LONG when she's pregnant with me. So I guess I developed a love for it since birth, no, since inception.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great analysis sir. My parents played a lot of vinyl when I was a kid, probably because that's all there was. I do like the more analogue sounding DAC's as opposed to the ultra sterile and super revealing ones out there. I think it helps me enjoy the significant number of cd's that I have that were made in the eighties and nineties.


----------



## fleasbaby

thelostmidrange said:


> AR with grado black
> A pioneer integrated with phono pre from craigslist
> a set of dynaco a25's from ebay
> 
> ...


 
  
 As my wife's students might say: "...that's the $h1t right there..."
  
 I am all for vintage integrated amps, and yes, I agree, lampchord is perfect for cabling.
  
 My vinyl setup is a little more haphazard, but it works nicely for me. An old Kenwood amp not the greatest, but functional, with a decent phono preamp), some Pioneer floor speakers, and here is where our paths diverge, I have an undying love for my Technics SL1200 MKII.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

whirlwind said:


> kayandjohn.....those are beautiful....I agree.....more pics would be wonderful


 

 I'm so pleased you want more pictures,,, I was a little reluctant to go overboard (having had pictures of others' grandkids and vacations foisted upon me!).  Though I have already taken many, in sort of an "unboxing" sequence.  I will add a few closeups of the ear pieces and post them in a bit.  I will also either photograph or (if not legible in photos) transcribe all of the literature.
  
 I wonder if there should be an HP1000 Impressions thread?  There is some great stuff on the history, the problems with finding earpads, and the like in several places here. 
  
 By the way, I scrutinized these for a serial number.  I didn't find any.  At least one I had seen for sale offered a serial number, but on the other hand, the vintage RS1s are known for NOT having a serial number, so I'm not sure what applies here.
  
 Oh, and the polarity switches DO affect the sound... lose a lot of sound stage if they are in opposite positions, and their effect is dependent upon the recording.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

ruthieandjohn said:


> I'm so pleased you want more pictures,,, I was a little reluctant to go overboard (having had pictures of others' grandkids and vacations foisted upon me!).  Though I have already taken many, in sort of an "unboxing" sequence.  I will add a few closeups of the ear pieces and post them in a bit.  I will also either photograph or (if not legible in photos) transcribe all of the literature.
> 
> I wonder if there should be an HP1000 Impressions thread?  There is some great stuff on the history, the problems with finding earpads, and the like in several places here.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for letting us know about the Polarity Switch! And I agree with whirlwind, more pictures would be great!!!


----------



## parbaked

thelostmidrange said:


> hey parbake? what's the meaning behind the stick guy with a cd in one hand a confused look on his face and an LP in the other?


 
 He's confused by the relative virtues of CDs v. vinyl....


----------



## Oteil

jaywillin said:


> a couple of pics of my new toy


 

 Well??


----------



## parbaked

ruthieandjohn said:


> *Initial Impressions at Midnight From Using HP1000 HP1 First Hour Or So* (More Complete Later)
> 
> Wonderful writeups in the box, including instructions on the bottom of the box on how to fit the headband, use of the polarity switches, an announcement of a new amplifier about to come out from Grado, powered by two 9V batteries, acknowledgement of the amp's designer (we now know this amp as the Grado RA-1), a note that if you are not using the aforementioned amplifier, to NOT hook them to your (I assume speaker) amplifier without building a step-down resistive balance (schematic provided).


 
 Congratulations John!
 Glad they arrived as described and exceed your expectations...that is what this hobby is all about!
 Yes you must take pics and share the good ones!
  
 The new amp under development was the HPA-1, not the RA-1.
 The HPA-1 was designed by Syd Smith, who designed the classic Marantz equipment, and hand built by Tom Cadawas, the top tech/repair guru at Marantz.
 Joe did the final assembly and testing himself.
 The amp is great and can run on batteries OR via a optional exterior power supply.
 These cost $795 and $125 for the optional power supply.
 Even at that price they were still too expensive to build.
 Not that many were made and even fewer with the power supply.
  
 I had the "improved" HPA-2, which had some extra interior shielding and tweaks. 
 It now resides in Canada with one of our friends from this thread...


----------



## parbaked

ruthieandjohn said:


> I wonder if there should be an HP1000 Impressions thread?  There is some great stuff on the history, the problems with finding earpads, and the like in several places here.


 
 This is a good read for Grado fans...D3 acquired a wealth of knowledge, especially on Joe Grado stuff.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/616052/full-grado-labs-history


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

parbaked said:


> Congratulations John!
> Glad they arrived as described and exceed your expectations...that is what this hobby is all about!
> Yes you must take pics and share the good ones!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Those are some pretty nice pictures you got there!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

parbaked said:


> Congratulations John!
> Glad they arrived as described and exceed your expectations...that is what this hobby is all about!
> Yes you must take pics and share the good ones!
> 
> ...


 
 Oh wow... thanks for clearing up my confusion about the RA-1 really being the HPA-1!  The use of two 9V batteries, sort of unusual, made me think it was the RA-1. 
  
 Your pictures are GREAT!


----------



## XLR8

oteil said:


> Well??



Well it's orange and glows and lamp shade ready to fall down.


----------



## jaywillin

oteil said:


> Well??


 
 scrumptious !! 
  
 it's really good, powerful, nice tube sound, without being overly lush or warm, it looks great too
 i wish i had the gs or ps1000's to use with it, right now only have the lcd2, the 6se drives them great


----------



## Oteil

jaywillin said:


> scrumptious !!
> 
> it's really good, powerful, nice tube sound, without being overly lush or warm, it looks great too
> i wish i had the gs or ps1000's to use with it, right now only have the lcd2, the 6se drives them great


 
 Very Cool, that amp looks awesome.....What Grado will Jay own next?


----------



## redstar

Hi 

Im interested in the Grado GS1000e, do they compliment the Burson Conductor SL 1973? I have this amp/dac.

How comfortable is the gs1000e after long wear on the head? Do the pads make the head/ears uncomfortably warm?

Love to hear some opinions on this


----------



## bbophead

RE-own.


----------



## jaywillin

oteil said:


> Very Cool, that amp looks awesome.....What Grado will Jay own next?


 
 probably one i've already owned ! lol


----------



## swspiers

redstar said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 GS1Ke and Soloist is a match made in heaven.  Pretty sure you can wear them for hours.  In fact, the air around you is probably heavier than the headphones!  Heat is certainly not an issue, either.
  
 I would think that the Conductor is the same as the Soloist x 10.  I'm not one to buy into 'synergy' per se, but Burson and Grado certainly have it!


----------



## BobJS

Like new PS500 for sale -------
                                            |
                                            |
                                            |
                                            |
                                           V


----------



## Gr33nL34f

how do you guys think a shiit stack would sound with a ms1i? my front panel audio is very noisy lately need to know if its worth the upgrade.


----------



## swspiers

Hey guys and gals:
  
 Last night I got my letter of acceptance for the Masters in Addiction Studies at the University of South Dakota.  The reason this is on-topic is when I texted my wife about the letter, auto correct changed it to "grado program" instead of "graduate program"...


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Hey guys and gals:
> 
> Last night I got my letter of acceptance for the Masters in Addiction Studies at the University of South Dakota.  The reason this is on-topic is when I texted my wife about the letter, auto correct changed it to "grado program" instead of "graduate program"...


 
 congrats !


----------



## ruthieandjohn

swspiers said:


> Hey guys and gals:
> 
> Last night I got my letter of acceptance for the Masters in Addiction Studies at the University of South Dakota.  The reason this is on-topic is when I texted my wife about the letter, auto correct changed it to "grado program" instead of "graduate program"...



Hello.

My name is John and I'm a Gradoholic. 

I had my first Grado only nine months ago, and now I have nine of them. 

Perhaps you can help me, swpiers. (Someone else offered me a 12-Step plan, but it was suspect. It began with, "First, gift me all of your Grados.").


----------



## smitty1110

gr33nl34f said:


> how do you guys think a shiit stack would sound with a ms1i? my front panel audio is very noisy lately need to know if its worth the upgrade.


 

 It will be a major improvement because the noise floor will be a lot lower. Also, the DAC section will probably be better than the onboard audio, unless you have a TotL motherboard. Even if you do have an amazing motherboard, lowering the noise floor will still be worth it.


----------



## smitty1110

Quote:


ruthieandjohn said:


> Hello.
> 
> My name is John and I'm a Gradoholic.
> 
> ...


 

 Listen to each Grado, find the one you use the least. Ask yourself "Why do I have this?", and if you don't have a good answer, post it to the classified section of this site. If you can answer that question well, leave it. If this is too involved, give me all your grados, and I will suffer for you.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

swspiers said:


> Hey guys and gals:
> 
> Last night I got my letter of acceptance for the Masters in Addiction Studies at the University of South Dakota.  The reason this is on-topic is when I texted my wife about the letter, auto correct changed it to "grado program" instead of "graduate program"...


 
  
 Congratulations! Lol, that is funny 
  
 Sw Spiers, MSc. Addiction Studies, Specilization in Grado Addiction
  
 Or
  
 "Hi, my name is swspiers, and I am a gradoholic"  <<-- Said swspiers, when he walked into the Registrar's office. 
  
 Seriously though, way to go . I am getting a little more getting experience before I go off to do my Master's in Geophysics.


----------



## bpcans

ruthieandjohn said:


> Hello.
> 
> My name is John and I'm a Gradoholic.
> 
> ...


First you'll need a Grado dependence evaluation. (1) Do you listen to your Grado hp's everyday? (2) ...and for how long? (3) Which Grado hp's are getting the most head time? (4) Is your hp listening interfering with your "normal" life? (5) Are you concerned about spending too much money on Grado hp's? (6) Do you listen to Garth Brooks?


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bpcans said:


> First you'll need a Grado dependence evaluation. (1) Do you listen to your Grado hp's everyday? (2) ...and for how long? (3) Which Grado hp's are getting the most head time? (4) Is your hp listening interfering with your "normal" life? (5) Are you concerned about spending too much money on Grado hp's? (6) Do you listen to Garth Brooks?


 
  
 Does Head-Fi have a feature where people can answer to polls? Then we can have a scaling system of how much someone is a Gradoholic


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

ALSO,
  
 If anyone here collects Rolex watches: I have a watch that I inherited and willing to sell it, I need to get it valued first at the dealership here in Montreal, and it may need some repair to get it going again.
  
 Note: This is a "Ladies" watch, could make your woman quite happy 
  
*"Gradoholic" discount applies if you guys are in this group *
  
 Edit: photo and bold text


----------



## bpcans

loving[max]sound said:


> Does Head-Fi have a feature where people can answer to polls? Then we can have a scaling system of how much someone is a Gradoholic


Not sure, but that's a great idea.


----------



## Paul Graham

Hello everyone, my names Paul.
I had a pair of SR60i and a pair of iGrado.
I sold the SR60i and upgraded to the E series iGrado.
I've ordered a pair of custom made Senn-Grado's.

I think I have to admit I'm a Grado-holic!

Because I now want another pair of SR60i's, but I want more.......
I need to order a pair of 325is and next year I'm jumping on a pair of RS1's.

I yearn after a HP-1 or HP-2 amp......

And the worse thing is. 

I DONT WANT HELP!!!


    

Or is it the best thing.....


----------



## bpcans

loving[max]sound said:


> ALSO,
> 
> If anyone here collects Rolex watches: I have a watch that I inherited and willing to sell it, I need to get it valued first at the dealership here in Montreal, and it may need some repair to get it going again.
> 
> ...


With Christmas just around the corner nice gifts for females can come in handy. My sister gave me this Explorer I, which I wear all the time, for my fiftieth birthday and I'd like at some point "get her back" as the kids say. Geez, it's been eight years so I'm a little slow.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

whirlwind said:


> kayandjohn.....those are beautiful....I agree.....more pics would be wonderful


 

 Pictures of the pristine, new (not "like new") 1990-vintage HP1000 HP1 that arrived two days ago.  I photographed all pages of written material large enough to be read, as well.


----------



## bpcans

ruthieandjohn said:


> Pictures of the pristine, new (not "like new") 1990-vintage HP1000 HP1 that arrived two days ago.  I photographed all pages of written material large enough to be read, as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Simply fantastic sir! I'm so jealous. You've got my vote for headphone score of the year.


----------



## Gr33nL34f

wow those look amazing.


----------



## smitty1110

Wow, those are beautiful...so much envy...


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

ruthieandjohn said:


> Pictures of the pristine, new (not "like new") 1990-vintage HP1000 HP1 that arrived two days ago.  I photographed all pages of written material large enough to be read, as well.


 
  
 Those pictures are really awesome, you are very fortunate to have these. Enjoy them


----------



## Rauliki

Those are great pics. It's like a wayback machine. You could sell pics of this beauties


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Afternoon driver! Though my MS2i with G-Cush:


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Anyone interested in a pair of SR125i's (modified cable and connector)?


----------



## Paul Graham

loving[max]sound said:


> Anyone interested in a pair of SR125i's (modified cable and connector)?


 
  
 For Free???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  
 Only Kiddin


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I just realized that none of the pictures that I took of my new Grado HP1000s showed a very handy feature... the knurled screw that allows you to lock the headphone "stalks" into place at a particular height.  This is an improvement over the present friction fit.  It was at the back of all the other pictures.


----------



## swspiers

loving[max]sound said:


> Congratulations! Lol, that is funny
> 
> Sw Spiers, MSc. Addiction Studies, Specilization in Grado Addiction
> 
> ...


 

 Funny you should write that.  In my undergrad work, I came across some studies indicating that music affects the brain in a similar fashion to drugs.  Not enough to really engage my fellow objectivists in a fully-reasoned discussion, but enough to make me realize that there is more to the subjective side of things in this hobby than how sound hits the ears and gets processed by the frontal cortex.
  
 In other words, this here hobby not only may be an addiction unto itself, but a possible means to treat actual drug addiction, along with other therapies.
  
 In which case, Grado would certainly be one of my drugs of choice, along with planars like the Alpha Dog and 400i.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

ruthieandjohn said:


> Pictures of the pristine, new (not "like new") 1990-vintage HP1000 HP1 that arrived two days ago.  I photographed all pages of written material large enough to be read, as well.
> 
> [size=12.8000001907349px]....[/size]


 
 Now that looks really older than they are. Real vintage.


----------



## redstar

Has anybody tried watching a movie with either the GS1000e or PS1000e? What is the experience like?


----------



## diamondears

Gradoholics,

I'm looking for a Power Amp for HPs. Pretty much like what Power Amps for speakers do. I want to control volume with my Integrated Amp's Pre-Amp section. 

Any suggestions? 

P.S.: If I max out the volume of my O2, would that make it a Power Amp? Would there be negative effects on sound quality, output impedance, distortion, etc.?

Cheers.


----------



## parbaked

diamondears said:


> Gradoholics,
> 
> I'm looking for a Power Amp for HPs. Pretty much like what Power Amps for speakers do. I want to control volume with my Integrated Amp's Pre-Amp section.
> 
> ...


 
 1. Start with your O2.
 2. Adjust the O2 volume so that your pre-amp volume control is in it's sweet spot = where you want it to be when at your preferred listening level.
 3. Report back your findings


----------



## diamondears

parbaked said:


> 1. Start with your O2.
> 2. Adjust the O2 volume so that your pre-amp volume control is in it's sweet spot = where you want it to be when at your preferred listening level.
> 3. Report back your findings


 Yeah, I will. But wouldn't that be double-amping? And wondering if there's any "Power Amp" for HPs in the market right now? That would be an awesome product for speaker-philes going into HPs. IMHO, this can even get speaker-philes to shift to HPs. They would easily notice the increase in SQ with much less price increase compared to speakers.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Hi,
 Can any1 tell me how much I should reasonably pay for a pair of HF2? I suppose they should be in the same price range with the RS1 (400 - 500 SGD)?
  
 Thanks


----------



## squallkiercosa

If anybody is looking for a case for Grado headphones, these ones came back recently 40$
 http://www.amazon.com/Black-Protection-Carrying-Grado-Headphones/dp/B00GEFSUOS/ref=pd_sxp_grid_pt_0_1


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

williamleonhart said:


> Hi,
> Can any1 tell me how much I should reasonably pay for a pair of HF2? I suppose they should be in the same price range with the RS1 (400 - 500 SGD)?
> 
> Thanks




I see them sell for 450 EUR on average in the forums.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Well Grado's price in Europe is unbelievable. I stayed in Germany for a few months and a pair of SR60i sold for 100 EUR. SR80i sold for 120 EUR.


----------



## XLR8

loving[max]sound said:


> I see them sell for 450 EUR on average in the forums.



They ain't cheap.
And tbh I think they are worth the price and more than rs1.
But then again I am biased..
450€ about right..


----------



## joseph69

loving[max]sound said:


>


 
 Off topic…last week I subscribed to Tidal, and you recently posted "The Association" which I like, so I went searching for them on Tidal and came up with a lot of different versions other than the album versions, real cool to hear different versions.


----------



## diamondears

diamondears said:


> Yeah, I will. But wouldn't that be double-amping? And wondering if there's any "Power Amp" for HPs in the market right now? That would be an awesome product for speaker-philes going into HPs. IMHO, this can even get speaker-philes to shift to HPs. They would easily notice the increase in SQ with much less price increase compared to speakers.


 Volume too low, O2 volume must be maxed out to attain similar volume levels. Also have to turn on gain switch on O2. 

For you guys that find the SR325is brighty or trebly, try using your integrated amps. SR325is is amazing with my rig (see sig below) with Roksan Caspian M2 Integrated Amp pre-out. Even better than my RS1i. Tried this for just a few minutes though. Will report back after some extensive listening periods.


----------



## one1speed

diamondears said:


> Volume too low, O2 volume must be maxed out to attain similar volume levels. Also have to turn on gain switch on O2.
> 
> For you guys that find the SR325is brighty or trebly, try using your integrated amps. SR325is is amazing with my rig (see sig below) with Roksan Caspian M2 Integrated Amp pre-out. Even better than my RS1i. Tried this for just a few minutes though. Will report back after some extensive listening periods.




Perhaps I'm not understanding, but couldn't you just run a line out from your preamp to a headphone amp? May be too much gain. I think Gram Slee makes some sort do inline amp intended for these types of set ups.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

xlr8 said:


> They ain't cheap.
> And tbh I think they are worth the price and more than rs1.
> But then again I am biased..
> 450€ about right..


 Also damn hard to find  I may have to settle on ps500 instead


----------



## whirlwind

Gonna be a Bonamassa type of Saturday for me!
  
 Overtime has cut into my music time....so i am going to catch up today


----------



## diamondears

one1speed said:


> Perhaps I'm not understanding, but couldn't you just run a line out from your preamp to a headphone amp? May be too much gain. I think Gram Slee makes some sort do inline amp intended for these types of set ups.


 Yes. But I want to use the pre-amp's volume as it has a remote control.


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> Gonna be a Bonamassa type of Saturday for me!
> 
> Overtime has cut into my music time....so i am going to catch up today


Great combo of Joe B. vids this morning 2 dubs. Did you like his latest album?


----------



## whirlwind

bpcans said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Gonna be a Bonamassa type of Saturday for me!
> ...


 
 Yeah, I love the new Joe B.
  
 Listening to it right now


----------



## parbaked

diamondears said:


> Volume too low, O2 volume must be maxed out to attain similar volume levels. Also have to turn on gain switch on O2.


 
 That is because the volume control and gain switch on your O2 function to  attenuate the volume.
 If you turn the volume up full and gain on high it is the "same" as bypassing the volume control.
 In other words: with gain on high and volume maxed out your O2 is a "power amp".
 If you connect your O2 to your preamp out you have bypassed any power amp and you are not double amping anything.
 Use the O2 with volume maxed out and your problem is solved.


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, I love the new Joe B.
> 
> Listening to it right now


That's the way to do it on a Saturday morning my friend.


----------



## diamondears

parbaked said:


> That is because the volume control and gain switch on your O2 function to  attenuate the volume.
> If you turn the volume up full and gain on high it is the "same" as bypassing the volume control.
> In other words: with gain on high and volume maxed out your O2 is a "power amp".
> If you connect your O2 to your preamp out you have bypassed any power amp and you are not double amping anything.
> Use the O2 with volume maxed out and your problem is solved.


 I see. Thanks for that explanation. Didn't realize volume control works that way. Cheers.


----------



## YtseJamer

New Steven Wilson preview.


----------



## swspiers

ytsejamer said:


> New Steven Wilson preview.


 
 February seems too far away!


----------



## MrGuzmanWhite

thelostmidrange said:


> it's good to see people recognizing the possibility of variance within a model and that not all ps500's sound like DNA replicas of one another....... In fact, I'd recommend you go back and do a side by side and then ask if you can purchase the set you originally auditioned, if that turns out to be 'for you'. $400-500 is a lot of paper !


 
 Today I returned to the dealer and made a side-by-side A/B check of my Gardo PS500e vs the PS500e demo unit that have at the store. My HP has just about 50 hours of break in, but I was certain when I bought the new unit that there was an slight difference in the top end being with the demo unit. The unit I bought is a bit "brighter" and a bit more aggressive with slight more sibilance (SSS at the end of vocals) when playing some recordings, most with female voices. After the A/B check it was very clear the two units sound very similar but they sound different, sufficient to say that the demo unit is slightly smoother at the top end, but equality clear and revealing. I can't say if the difference is just due to break in, but there is a noticeable difference that may be due to headphone to headphone variance.
  
 So, the lesson here is that if one day you demo a Grado HP, if you like the demo unit try to purchase that unit, as it may be that the brand new unit you get may sound slightly difference.


----------



## joseph69

mrguzmanwhite said:


> Today I returned to the dealer and made a side-by-side A/B check of my Gardo PS500e vs the PS500e demo unit that have at the store. My HP has just about 50 hours of break in, but I was certain when I bought the new unit that there was an slight difference in the top end being with the demo unit. The unit I bought is a bit "brighter" and a bit more aggressive with slight more sibilance (SSS at the end of vocals) when playing some recordings, most with female voices. After the A/B check it was very clear the two units sound very similar but they sound different, sufficient to say that the demo unit is slightly smoother at the top end, but equality clear and revealing. I can't say if the difference is just due to break in, but there is a noticeable difference that may be due to headphone to headphone variance.
> 
> So, the lesson here is that if one day you demo a Grado HP, if you like the demo unit try to purchase that unit, as it may be that the brand new unit you get may sound slightly difference.


 
 And also your up-stream equipment can make a very big difference, I'm sure everything at your dealer is different than what you have, no?
 I still feel you need plenty more burn-in with your HP's, and they will settle.


----------



## diamondears

Especially the "e" version, you need to burn them in. When that "shouty" mids (upper mids) and lower treble smoothens a bit, wow. My SR80e for portable use using my rig is a keeper.


----------



## XLR8

mrguzmanwhite said:


> Today I returned to the dealer and made a side-by-side A/B check of my Gardo PS500e vs the PS500e demo unit that have at the store. My HP has just about 50 hours of break in, but I was certain when I bought the new unit that there was an slight difference in the top end being with the demo unit. The unit I bought is a bit "brighter" and a bit more aggressive with slight more sibilance (SSS at the end of vocals) when playing some recordings, most with female voices. After the A/B check it was very clear the two units sound very similar but they sound different, sufficient to say that the demo unit is slightly smoother at the top end, but equality clear and revealing. I can't say if the difference is just due to break in, but there is a noticeable difference that may be due to headphone to headphone variance.
> 
> So, the lesson here is that if one day you demo a Grado HP, if you like the demo unit try to purchase that unit, as it may be that the brand new unit you get may sound slightly difference.


 

 When you say smoother you mean better treble extension on the demo pair?


----------



## YtseJamer

[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/wYfQ1I-VV7M[/VIDEO]


----------



## jaywillin

i'd never heard this guy before, very good !
 thanks !!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

My setup (update)


----------



## whirlwind

loving[max]sound said:


> My setup (update)


 
 Great job , keeping those headphones hung up and the cables staright
  
 I am glad my RS1i went to someone like you


----------



## ruthieandjohn

mrguzmanwhite said:


> Today I returned to the dealer and made a side-by-side A/B check...
> 
> So, the lesson here is that if one day you demo a Grado HP, if you like the demo unit try to purchase that unit, as it may be that the brand new unit you get may sound slightly difference.


 
 Dittoissimo!  When I bought my RS-1is, I had a choice of their demo unit or a new sealed one.  They let me try both... I preferred the demo one and took it.  I don't know if it was a basic manufacturing difference between two hand-made headphones, or if it was the effect of burn-in, but there was a clear difference, with the demo unit being brighter and more transparent.
  
 In like manner, my first Grados, the PS500s, were demo units, as were my NAD hp50s.  In fact, I find myself buying the demo unit any time I can when purchasing new headphones.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I've been taking advantage of some slow time this Sunday morning to start to become familiar with my newly-purchased Grado HP1000 HP1s.
  
 I have been experimenting with four amplifier configurations (I do not think I yet have the best amp for them, but trying what I have):
  

Straight out of iPod Touch 5th gen output;
From iPod to FiiO E6;
From iPod to Sony PHA-1 DAC/amp to headphones (PHA-1 reads the digital stream from the Lightening connector and performs DAC on its own);
From PC through digital USB port to Sennheiser HDVD800.
  
 Best sounding of the four is the third one, through the PHA-1.  I can hear an improvement over coming straight from the iPod (#1), and the route using the FiiO E6 sounds a bit muted (#2).  The Sennheiser HDVD800 (#4) probably sounds second best, but is just a bit more muted than #3.
  
 I also compare via #4 into my Sennheiser HD800s with a balanced XLR cable.  The HP1000 HP1 and the HD 800 are very similar in analytical ability, with the edge perhaps going to the Sennheiser (not surprising, since it IS using an amp especially suited for it).
  
 Weak point of all this perhaps is that I have been using iTunes AAC encoding (256kB/sec variable bit rate).  I changed to lossless (I've never been able to tell the difference), and the preferences remain the same.


----------



## parbaked

loving[max]sound said:


> My setup (update)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Beer looks dangerously low...I'd fix that ASAP!


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> i'd never heard this guy before, very good !
> thanks !!


 

 How is that possible?
  
 I sent you Porcupine Tree a while back.  He's the leader of that group. I have his solo stuff on DVD-A, and lately he releases his stuff on Blu-ray.  It's all amazing stuff!


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> How is that possible?
> 
> I sent you Porcupine Tree a while back.  He's the leader of that group. I have his solo stuff on DVD-A, and lately he releases his stuff on Blu-ray.  It's all amazing stuff!


 
 ahhhhhh, then i have heard him !


----------



## parbaked

ruthieandjohn said:


> I've been taking advantage of some slow time this Sunday morning to start to become familiar with my newly-purchased Grado HP1000 HP1s.
> 
> I have been experimenting with four amplifier configurations (I do not think I yet have the best amp for them, but trying what I have):


 
  
 Joe agrees that you need a better amp:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 

 and maybe some leather braces...
  


 Cheers!


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> ahhhhhh, then i have heard him !


 

 I think you also have "Insurgentes", his first solo album.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> I think you also have "Insurgentes", his first solo album.


 
 well dang , i need to pay more attention !


----------



## ruthieandjohn

parbaked said:


> Joe agrees that you need a better amp:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
 I'm working on the amp... thanks parbaked!!
  
 And the braces?  Hmmm.... I looked under "plumber's butt remedy" on Google... haven't found the braided "harachi" types shown on Joe!
  
 and it looks like he is using an iPod Classic!  Got that!


----------



## parbaked

ruthieandjohn said:


> And the braces?  Hmmm.... I looked under "plumber's butt remedy" on Google... haven't found the braided "harachi" types shown on Joe!


 
 I asked Joe about the braces once.
 He claims he made John braid him a few pair during his apprenticeship...before John was allowed to wire any HP1000s...


----------



## MrGuzmanWhite

joseph69 said:


> And also your up-stream equipment can make a very big difference, I'm sure everything at your dealer is different than what you have, no?
> I still feel you need plenty more burn-in with your HP's, and they will settle.


 

 I used my computer and DAC/AMP (Geek Out) to drive the Grado Headphones so that the equipment did not affect the test. This was a true A/B/A comparison. Of course it was not blinded so perhaps my subjective "brain" played a role, but I think the differences were little but noticeable, only at the high frequencies. The new unit is more edgy, and with non-perfect recordings (most of modern recordings) may appear more abrasive with slight "sss" at the end of some vocals  (take this description in the good sense, the PS500e is a fantastic headphone, I don't consider it abrasive in the top end).
  
 Anyway, as you say, perhaps the small differences will disappear after longer break-in.


----------



## MrGuzmanWhite

xlr8 said:


> When you say smoother you mean better treble extension on the demo pair?


 

 Not better treble extension, both are well extended, what I noticed is an slight more edgy sound at the top end that is most noticeable with a sharper "sss" at the end of some vocals in modern recordings, and perhaps an slight brighter presentation. But the differences are minor, really have to do A/B to notice them, and it was not blinded.


----------



## joseph69

mrguzmanwhite said:


> I used my computer and DAC/AMP (Geek Out) to drive the Grado Headphones so that the equipment did not affect the test. This was a true A/B/A comparison. Of course it was not blinded so perhaps my subjective "brain" played a role, but I think the differences were little but noticeable, only at the high frequencies. The new unit is more edgy, and with non-perfect recordings (most of modern recordings) may appear more abrasive with slight "sss" at the end of some vocals  (take this description in the good sense, the PS500e is a fantastic headphone, I don't consider it abrasive in the top end).
> 
> Anyway, as you say, perhaps the small differences will disappear after longer break-in.


 
 They will.
 And also don't forget…the cushions on the demo model are probably flatter than your new cushions, which will also effect the sound.You'll be fine after a considerable amount of burn-in/wear.


----------



## XLR8

parbaked said:


> Beer looks dangerously low...I'd fix that ASAP!



Indeed.... 
Miller draught FTW..


----------



## blownaway

I'm sure this has been asked before on numerous occasions but since there are so many new amp's that have come on market in the past 6 months then I have a good excuse to ask 
  
 Which desktop amp would you choose to drive the PS1000e (or PS1000 if you don't have any experience with the "e")?
  
 Do Grados prefer tubes vs. SS?  I assume tubes since they have a more analogue organic leaning. Grado's listening room in Brooklyn has Audio Research so they too must like tubes. Warm sounding SS, also rocks,
  
 Mapletree?
 Woo?
 Violectric?
 Burston?
 Head Amp?
 What others?
  
 My budget is $500-2K
  
 The reason I'm asking is I picked up a mint pr of PS1000e's and want to hear from others on which amps are recommended.
  
 Thanks for your ideas!


----------



## jaywillin

blownaway said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before on numerous occasions but since there are so many new amp's that have come on market in the past 6 months then I have a good excuse to ask
> 
> Which desktop amp would you choose to drive the PS1000e (or PS1000 if you don't have any experience with the "e")?
> 
> ...


 
 mapletree ear+ hd , woo wa6se


----------



## XLR8

Can the Grado gurus tell me where does Grado source their drivers from or are they made in-house?
  
 Thnx


----------



## XLR8

mrguzmanwhite said:


> Not better treble extension, both are well extended, what I noticed is an slight more edgy sound at the top end that is most noticeable with a sharper "sss" at the end of some vocals in modern recordings, and perhaps an slight brighter presentation. But the differences are minor, really have to do A/B to notice them, and it was not blinded.


 
  
 So more sibilance is prevalent? Could be a sign of burn-in as new drivers usually exhibit this.
 Thnx


----------



## blownaway

xlr8 said:


> Can the Grado gurus tell me where does Grado source their drivers from or are they made in-house?
> 
> Thnx


 
 I remember reading or watching a video that said the drivers are made for them by a company in NY.


----------



## blownaway

xlr8 said:


> Can the Grado gurus tell me where does Grado source their drivers from or are they made in-house?
> 
> Thnx


 
  


jaywillin said:


> mapletree ear+ hd , woo wa6se


 
 Thanks jaywillin! Do you like the ear+HD over the ear +HD Super II,SugarMaple Sidewinder or SugerMaple OD300?


----------



## jaywillin

blownaway said:


> Thanks jaywillin! Do you like the ear+HD over the ear +HD Super II,SugarMaple Sidewinder or SugerMaple OD300?


 
 i only have experience with the ear+ hd, and it was great with the ps1000, and great with all the headphones i tried with it.
 a couple of weeks back, before i got the woo, i was seriously thinking about getting the sidewinder


----------



## bpcans

blownaway said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before on numerous occasions but since there are so many new amp's that have come on market in the past 6 months then I have a good excuse to ask
> 
> Which desktop amp would you choose to drive the PS1000e (or PS1000 if you don't have any experience with the "e")?
> 
> ...


*


jaywillin said:



			mapletree ear+ hd , woo wa6se
		
Click to expand...

*I use the Woo WA6 which is a really fun amp for tube rolling and it has a sound that compliments Grado hp's well. I'm going to also recommend you try the HeadAmp GS-X MKII. It's a balanced output amp I believe, and when I demoed it with some Grado PS1K's the result was stunning.


----------



## jaywillin

jaywillin said:


> i only have experience with the ear+ hd, and it was great with the ps1000, and great with all the headphones i tried with it.
> a couple of weeks back, before i got the woo, i was seriously thinking about getting the sidewinder


 
 oh, i forgot, the lyr is very good with the ps1000, it seems to like a little extra power


----------



## blownaway

jaywillin said:


> oh, i forgot, the lyr is very good with the ps1000, it seems to like a little extra power


 
 Thanks again, I assume you mean the LYR II.  
  
 Dumb question of the day,,,
  
 How do I connect my RWAK120-S DAC player to a desktop amp? I have a mini plug on the AK side and all the connections I've seen on these desktop amp amps are L & R rca plugs. Are we talking about a custom 1/8" mini to a spit L & R rca? Forgive my ignorance


----------



## jaywillin

blownaway said:


> Thanks again, I assume you mean the LYR II.
> 
> Dumb question of the day,,,
> 
> How do I connect my RWAK120-S DAC player to a desktop amp? I have a mini plug on the AK side and all the connections I've seen on these desktop amp amps are L & R rca plugs. Are we talking about a custom 1/8" mini to a spit L & R rca? Forgive my ignorance


 
 no, the lyr 2 would be fine, but i have the lyr 1
 as for the cable :
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Audioquest-Evergreen-Audio-Interconnect-4inches/dp/B005VQGQE2/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1415576792&sr=8-13&keywords=audioquest+interconnect


----------



## diamondears

blownaway said:


> Thanks again, I assume you mean the LYR II.
> 
> Dumb question of the day,,,
> 
> How do I connect my RWAK120-S DAC player to a desktop amp? I have a mini plug on the AK side and all the connections I've seen on these desktop amp amps are L & R rca plugs. Are we talking about a custom 1/8" mini to a spit L & R rca? Forgive my ignorance


 Haven't heard a RWAK120-S, but I use a similar digital filter in my DACs---minimum phase filter. This filter is already analogue/tubey-sounding. So you may want to consider that in picking a tube vs SS amp. To be more specific, the minimum phase filter already rolls off the upper trebles slowly and has very slight phase/time delays which affects the lower frequencies more that makes them sound more present and "bigger"---just like analogue. For what it's worth. 

Cheers.


----------



## diamondears

My cable recommendation is this one:

http://www.oyaide.com/ENGLISH/AUDIO/products_category/headphone_earphone_cbl/pg522.html

OCC copper is the best IMHO for everything cable from interconnects to speakers. I think this is why Grados sound very clear and realistic as they use ultra high purity long crystal copper. OCC's crystal is even longer as they use just one crystal over the copper wire's entire length. My 2 cents. 

Cheers!


----------



## parbaked

xlr8 said:


> Can the Grado gurus tell me where does Grado source their drivers from or are they made in-house?
> 
> Thnx


 
  


blownaway said:


> I remember reading or watching a video that said the drivers are made for them by a company in NY.


 
 Grado state that they make their drivers in the same Brooklyn factory  where the headphones are assembled.


----------



## blownaway

diamondears said:


> Haven't heard a RWAK120-S, but I use a similar digital filter in my DACs---minimum phase filter. This filter is already analogue/tubey-sounding. So you may want to consider that in picking a tube vs SS amp. To be more specific, the minimum phase filter already rolls off the upper trebles slowly and has very slight phase/time delays which affects the lower frequencies more that makes them sound more present and "bigger"---just like analogue. For what it's worth.
> 
> Cheers.


 
 That's really interesting to note. My RWAK120-S uses dual WM8741 dac's with "selectable advanced digital filtering" . "24-bit 192kHz DAC with advanced digital filtering"
 Not sure what that means.
  
 Is this the "minimum phase filter" you mention?  
  
 I would say from the overall sound I'm getting from my DAC & amp combo it is already analogue/tubey sounding (vorz pure II has this character as well).  
  
 In this case the Bryston BHA-1, Burston Soloist, Violectric V200 or HeadAmp GS-X MKII sound like they would fit the bill nicely, you think?


----------



## XLR8

blownaway said:


> That's really interesting to note. My RWAK120-S uses dual WM8741 dac's with "selectable advanced digital filtering" . "24-bit 192kHz DAC with advanced digital filtering"
> Not sure what that means.
> 
> Is this the "minimum phase filter" you mention?
> ...


 

 The wolfson in dual mode(one dac/channel some reports of channel imbalance) supposedly produces double output in voltage so the conventional 2.0V signal output goes to 4.0V.
 Selectable advanced digital filtering would mean that it chooses the bit depth and rate and then outputs at 24bit/192Khz sample rate. Remember that CD is 16bit/44.1Khz but more and more audiophiles are using 24bit/96khz to record and play it at this bit/sample rate. eg vinyl.
  
 Wolfson, Sabre, analog devices, Burr brown/Texas Instruments,  they should all be great DAC's I have all of them and more but what is important is what you do with the output and how you amplify it.
 I use a Sabre dac inputting 16bit 44.1 and outputting at 24 bit 96Khz with op amps sending the juice to the Grado's. Some will use SET, valves to do the op amp function. With this comes pros/cons and ultimately personal choice.
  
 Hope this helps.


----------



## diamondears

blownaway said:


> That's really interesting to note. My RWAK120-S uses dual WM8741 dac's with "selectable advanced digital filtering" . "24-bit 192kHz DAC with advanced digital filtering"
> Not sure what that means.
> 
> Is this the "minimum phase filter" you mention?
> ...


 

 Based on what I've read on Red Wine Audio's website, yes they use "minimum phase filter" and it looks like that is the exact reason they used the WM8741 DAC chips (they could have just added one more of the original WM8740 DAC chip to have dual DAC chips; this chip, however, cannot use minimum phase filter). The minimum phase filter is quite popular nowadays.
  
 Haven't heard the amps you mentioned, just read about them, and they all look excellent to me. As a matter of fact I've only heard the headphone amps I have now (see my sig) as well as my integrated amps with HP jacks (Roksan and NAD, which have very high output impedances). I'm quite new to HPs, and I am VERY happy with the Objective2 as just delivering to my HPs what my source and DAC puts through it (amazing how the sound changes as I change the source, DAC, the DAC filters, and/or USB cable...yes, I can hear it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...now that's transparency). 
  
 I have different ears though. So best if you can hear them all first, if possible.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## sinnottj

parbaked said:


> Grado state that they make their drivers in the same Brooklyn factory  where the headphones are assembled.


 
  
 In several of the articles / interviews that were published to coincide with the 'e' series launch, Grado stated that the drivers were actually one of the few parts they _don't_ make in-house.
  
 As someone also said up-thread, they are apparently made by  'one man on Long Island who doesn't work exclusively for Grado, but he has the space to put drivers together that Grado does not in its packed and rickety townhouse.'
  
 http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/07/some-of-the-worlds-most-reknowned-headphones-built-in-a-brooklyn-townhouse/


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> i only have experience with the ear+ hd, and it was great with the ps1000, and great with all the headphones i tried with it.
> a couple of weeks back, before i got the woo, i was seriously thinking about getting the sidewinder


 
 man! that sidewinder would've been sweet!
  


parbaked said:


> Joe agrees that you need a better amp:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
 HA! gotta love this guy!
  


parbaked said:


> I asked Joe about the braces once.
> He claims he made John braid him a few pair during his apprenticeship...before John was allowed to wire any HP1000s...


 






That's what I'm talking about!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 ...Makes me wonder what a pair of limited edition, hand made John Grado genuine leather suspenders goes for!


----------



## parbaked

sinnottj said:


> In several of the articles / interviews that were published to coincide with the 'e' series launch, Grado stated that the drivers were actually one of the few parts they _don't_ make in-house.
> 
> As someone also said up-thread, they are apparently made by  'one man on Long Island who doesn't work exclusively for Grado, but he has the space to put drivers together that Grado does not in its packed and rickety townhouse.'
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/07/some-of-the-worlds-most-reknowned-headphones-built-in-a-brooklyn-townhouse/


 
 That's interesting. This is the quote from the article you referred to above:
  
_The only part of the headphones that are built off-site, according to the Grado family, is the driver. These are manufactured by one man on Long Island who doesn't work exclusively for Grado, but he has the space to put drivers together that Grado does not in its packed and rickety townhouse. The driver design was built and refined in-house, John says; it's just the handiwork that happens in Long Island._
  
 Before the "e" series, Grado stated that they made the drivers in Brooklyn and the ONLY part of the headphones not made in Brooklyn was the cables, which were made in China.
 I am guessing that they are still sourcing the cables from China, but maybe not.


----------



## rovopio

hi guys... im thinking of getting a little dot 1+ as my first desktop amp... (i've been using a fiio e10k for a while...)
  
 my headphone is the sr80e... (i actually have asked this on the sr80e thread, before subsequent googling directed me to this thread (and it seems like there's more LD 1+ user here...)
  
 between schiit vali and little dot 1+... is there anybody that have tried both...? for those who've tried both... would you mind posting some short impression about it...?
  
 secondly, i've read on the product desc. that schiit vali will have microphonics (ringing sound) when plug in to some headphones, like grado.
 does little dot 1+ also have microphonic sound?
  
 also sometimes i fell asleep with my sr80e plugged to my fiio e10k... how safe is it to leave the sr80e plugged in to the little dot 1+ overnight...?
  
 cheers....
  
 oh,,, also... what does tube sound means? i've never heard tube sound so "syrupy" that's often used. i still cant grasp it...
  
 does tube sound in general makes the music sound warmer? (broadly generally speaking...)
 is that what syrup smooth means?


----------



## smitty1110

rovopio said:


> hi guys... im thinking of getting a little dot 1+ as my first desktop amp... (i've been using a fiio e10k for a while...)
> 
> my headphone is the sr80e... (i actually have asked this on the sr80e thread, before subsequent googling directed me to this thread (and it seems like there's more LD 1+ user here...)
> 
> ...


 

 Leaving headphones plugged in is fine, so long as the volume doesn't spike to unsafe levels that damage the drivers. For the Little Dot and microphonics, it depends on the tube. IT also depends on the tube for the Vali, it's just that the tubes that schiit uses for that amp are a bit more prone to having the problem than normal. I haven't tried either amp, so I can't speak to their individual sonic properties.


----------



## markm1

bpcans said:


> I use the Woo WA6 which is a really fun amp for tube rolling and it has a sound that compliments Grado hp's well. I'm going to also recommend you try the HeadAmp GS-X MKII. It's a balanced output amp I believe, and when I demoed it with some Grado PS1K's the result was stunning.


 
 'scuse my ingornace, but what's the diff btwn the WA6 and 6SE? other than price?


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Hey Gradoholics!
  
 Anyone here rocking a Grado cartridge? (More specifically a Reference or Statement Series (woody) cartridge.) I am wondering if those of you who have these type of cartridge have sent it in to Grado for service, and if it was worth the money. I myself would love to have that, but I feel like it would be a very unjustifiable expense. Hence why I am kind of checking out Prestige Series cartridges


----------



## rovopio

smitty1110 said:


> Leaving headphones plugged in is fine, so long as the volume doesn't spike to unsafe levels that damage the drivers. For the Little Dot and microphonics, it depends on the tube. IT also depends on the tube for the Vali, it's just that the tubes that schiit uses for that amp are a bit more prone to having the problem than normal. I haven't tried either amp, so I can't speak to their individual sonic properties.


 
  
 your answer is for when the sound is on
  
 how about when the music is off? literally no sound form music / videos / youtube. just leave it on and plugged for example.
  
 i assume that's safe / safer then?


----------



## bpcans

markm1 said:


> 'scuse my ingornace, but what's the diff btwn the WA6 and 6SE? other than price?


More power is its major benefit, at least that's how Jack Wu explained it to me. There are other thread followers who've owned both who could give more specific info.


----------



## parbaked

markm1 said:


> 'scuse my ingornace, but what's the diff btwn the WA6 and 6SE? other than price?


 
 SE has moar power and two chassis.
 The power supply is in a separate chassis to reduce noise.
 They tube rolling options are also different = some tubes that can work with adapters in the WA-6 cannot be used in the SE.


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


>


 
 The LD1+ is a great little amp, but I wouldn't recommend leaving it on overnight…at all! If I remember correctly the max time powered on is 6hrs, then it needs to cool down. Tube amps sound warm/organic, but syrupy is not a good description of a tube amp, it is actually a description of a bad sound…liquid/smooth is a better description. I had no issues with the LD1+/80i's with Voskhod tubes or the stock tubes with micro phonics.
 Never heard the Vali, but I have the M/M combo and the Lyr, and I like them both very much! I only sold the LD and kept the M/M combo because I bought a WA6 for a tube amp. BTW, the LD1+ is a Hybrid amp, it uses an op-amp/tubes.


----------



## smitty1110

rovopio said:


> your answer is for when the sound is on
> 
> how about when the music is off? literally no sound form music / videos / youtube. just leave it on and plugged for example.
> 
> i assume that's safe / safer then?


 yep, there shouldn't be any problems.


----------



## one1speed

markm1 said:


> 'scuse my ingornace, but what's the diff btwn the WA6 and 6SE? other than price?


 
  
 The SE separates the power supply from the amplifier. I'm sure the SE is much more refined, more impactful low-end with more control, etc. Haven't heard either, but have certainly drooled over them.


----------



## markm1

parbaked said:


> SE has moar power and two chassis.
> The power supply is in a separate chassis to reduce noise.
> They tube rolling options are also different = some tubes that can work with adapters in the WA-6 cannot be used in the SE.


 

 Have you heard both-worth the $ difference IYO?


----------



## parbaked

markm1 said:


> Have you heard both-worth the $ difference IYO?


 
 1. Heard both.
 2. SE is not worth extra $$ for driving Grados. WA-6 is probably the best Woo for Grados.
 3. I'd buy a MAD Ear+ HD instead. Sounds better and you won't feel compelled to buy lots of expensive tubes.
 My $0.02


----------



## markm1

parbaked said:


> 1. Heard both.
> 2. SE is not worth extra $$ for driving Grados. WA-6 is probably the best Woo for Grados.
> 3. I'd buy a MAD Ear+ HD instead. Sounds better and you won't feel compelled to buy lots of expensive tubes.
> My $0.02


 

 I'm actually contemplating something I might use for my RS1i and a future planar (perhaps if a LCD or HE is in my future)...I like my LD1+ but figure I'll need more power and something that would rock the RS1i in addition would be cool. My Asgard-2 is collecting dust, but I guess I could use if I need some time to think things thru.


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> I'm actually contemplating something I might use for my RS1i and a future planar (perhaps if a LCD or HE is in my future)...I like my LD1+ but figure I'll need more power and something that would rock the RS1i in addition would be cool. My Asgard-2 is collecting dust, but I guess I could use if I need some time to think things thru.


 
 i'm loving my wa6se with the lcd2f , and over the weekend i had the ps1000 back here, it sounded great too
 the mad ear+ drove the lcd x really good, but i didn't have a chance to hear the lcd2f with it.
 and we all know how well the ear+ hd goes with grados


----------



## Douger333

I understand that the service rates for the wooden Grado cartridges are fair, and many users are happy with them. I personally do use the Grado Gold1 cart, because after damping the cantilever and coils with silicone fluid it sounds wonderful! If I destroy a cantilever it only costs me $110 to replace it.  Instructions for damping are on AudioCircle under vinyl and Longhorn Grado....


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> i'm loving my wa6se with the lcd2f , and over the weekend i had the ps1000 back here, it sounded great too
> the mad ear+ drove the lcd x really good, but i didn't have a chance to hear the lcd2f with it.
> and we all know how well the ear+ hd goes with grados


 

 That would be nice id the mad Ear+ drove the LCD2f-as that's what I'm leaning towards. But, who knows?! I know a lot of yous'ns luv the mad ear stuff.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

douger333 said:


> I understand that the service rates for the wooden Grado cartridges are fair, and many users are happy with them. I personally do use the Grado Gold1 cart, because after damping the cantilever and coils with silicone fluid it sounds wonderful! If I destroy a cantilever it only costs me $110 to replace it.  Instructions for damping are on AudioCircle under vinyl and Longhorn Grado....


 
  
 Nice! The replacement stylus is quite expensive for the Gold Cartridge. Online it says 120$, whoa :O!!! Can you use another stylus instead of that one? <(Just curious)


----------



## parbaked

markm1 said:


> That would be nice id the mad Ear+ drove the LCD2f-as that's what I'm leaning towards. But, who knows?! I know a lot of yous'ns luv the mad ear stuff.


 
 https://hollowstate.netfirms.com/resources/Mapletree%20Headphone%20Amplifier%20Comparison.html


----------



## YtseJamer




----------



## whirlwind

parbaked said:


> markm1 said:
> 
> 
> > That would be nice id the mad Ear+ drove the LCD2f-as that's what I'm leaning towards. But, who knows?! I know a lot of yous'ns luv the mad ear stuff.
> ...


 
 Thanks for this info  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 parbaked....do you own any of glenns amps ?   
  
 Sorry if i have already asked you this


----------



## diamondears

I'm gonna try out tube amps, and based in the recommendations here the best options would be WA6, Little Dot 1+, and Mad Ear + HD. Any other suggestions?

How about the Icon Audio HP8 Mk2 and Alo Pan Am?

Anybody who can describe in detail the sound qualities and differences?


----------



## elmoe

A used Singlepower MPX3 is still the best amp for Grados imo


----------



## Douger333

As I was saying $110 I was wondering if it had gone up... First, when you treat it with the silicone the  performance is really excellent!  However, you could substitute the Silver stylus, as the Gold
 is from the top 5% of Silvers.


----------



## diamondears

elmoe said:


> A used Singlepower MPX3 is still the best amp for Grados imo


 Lol...how much you selling?


----------



## elmoe

diamondears said:


> Lol...how much you selling?




Haha, never!! I'm keeping mine forever, especially since I took the time to mod it myself completely.


----------



## diamondears

elmoe said:


> Haha, never!! I'm keeping mine forever, especially since I took the time to mod it myself completely.


 It's always sweeter the 2nd time around, you know (modding a new one..)


----------



## elmoe

diamondears said:


> It's always sweeter the 2nd time around, you know (modding a new one..)




Yeah for that Id need to actually find one for sale and they dont come up often.


----------



## JoeDoe

diamondears said:


> I'm gonna try out tube amps, and based in the recommendations here the best options would be WA6, Little Dot 1+, and Mad Ear + HD. Any other suggestions?
> 
> How about the Icon Audio HP8 Mk2 and Alo Pan Am?
> 
> Anybody who can describe in detail the sound qualities and differences?




The LD is the budget version of the MAD. Lots of current, tube goodness, plus rollable opamps and a variety of tubes!

I currently have the Pan Am and I've never had an amp as long as this in my entire head fi journey. Lots of power, portable power, and a really nice tube amp stage. Not to mention a very capable DAC implementation. 

If you search this thread you'll find plenty of MAD and Woo fans singing praises.


----------



## diamondears

joedoe said:


> The LD is the budget version of the MAD. Lots of current, tube goodness, plus rollable opamps and a variety of tubes!
> 
> I currently have the Pan Am and I've never had an amp as long as this in my entire head fi journey. Lots of power, portable power, and a really nice tube amp stage. Not to mention a very capable DAC implementation.
> 
> If you search this thread you'll find plenty of MAD and Woo fans singing praises.


 Thanks JD. Can you comment on the differences on their sound signatures?


----------



## JoeDoe

diamondears said:


> Thanks JD. Can you comment on the differences on their sound signatures?




With regards to the two I've had personal experience with, despite their tube stages, they are still rather neutral. Depending on which tubes you roll, you could enhance different parts of the frequency range – the upside of tube rolling. Russian and French tubes are often a little more treble friendly where American and British tubes can warm up the sound. So for an extra $10-30 on top of the cost of the amp, you can effectively change its sound to what you like. For grados many prefer the extra warmth as it smooths the treble and yields a little more mid bass.


----------



## YtseJamer

Louder Than Words!


----------



## one1speed

diamondears said:


> Thanks JD. Can you comment on the differences on their sound signatures?


 
  
 Remember that the LD1+ is a hybrid amp, not strictly a tube amp, like the MAD and Woo. At the price point, it's said to be a lot of fun to listen to, great way to dip your toes into tubes.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I'm looking for a classic amp for my classic Grado HP-1000 HP1s I just bought.
  
 Anyone have experience comparing the following (after each amp is what I know so far):
  

*Grado HPA-1: *Designed by Sidney Stockton Smith of Marantz for Joseph Grado, and built by Mr. Grado and another person (former QC engineer at Marantz), only about 150 were made.  Solid state, battery powered; advertised in the HP-1000 literature as THE amp that is recommended for the HP-1000;
*Melos SHA-1:*  Chosen by Joseph Grado as the best amp for the HP-1000 prior to his deciding to build his own, this is a tube amp no longer made, but very highly regarded for Grados as well as for other headphones.  Mr. Grado himself then, and John Grado / GradoLabs now, uses this amp on their headphones at their facility.  Said by some to be "built like a tank," but by others to have lower-quality components within, but said by many to be The Best amp for Grados;
*Melos SHA Gold: *More expensive than the SHA-1, has a better power supply and said by those who compare them to sound better, though not so much better as to justify the factor of two increase in price over the SHA-1 that it goes for.  Said by some to be problematic in quality... i.e. some of them don't work so well.
  
 Your advice would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> I'm looking for a classic amp for my classic Grado HP-1000 HP1s I just bought.
> 
> Anyone have experience comparing the following (after each amp is what I know so far):
> 
> ...


 
 while i don't have any personal experience in any of these amps, i did run across this on ebay, don't know if you saw it :
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/JOSEPH-GRADO-HPA-1-HEADPHONE-AMPLIFIER-WITH-REGULATED-DUAL-POWER-SUPPLY-/121478991631?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c48b64f0f


----------



## bbophead

If buying Melos, I would recommend knowing a techie who could fix it.  Also might be wise to snag a schematic for said chore.


----------



## swspiers

ytsejamer said:


> Louder Than Words!





 Ha!  I'm listening to "The Endless River" at this moment on Tidal, which is slowly winning me over...


----------



## tonykaz

Hello Mr.Abarthman ,
  
   I saw and heard the SPL Phonitor 2 ,  totally classic Avionics looking retro piece but way HIGH-End in performance , it actually images like real Loudspeakers , ohh , it's the real thing all right , the big reviewers are drooling over the thing , it's got two round Meters just like 1950s Radio stuff , kinda pricy thought , $2,500 range , in Black or White ( the White is actual White like a Fridge , way cool looking ) ,
  
 I'm getting one myself despite it being aimed and designed to service the Pro-Audio people who Record & Master using Headphones , plenty of power too , I think 1,000 Milliwatts at 600 Ohms for both of its built-in headphone amps .   
 Made in Germany , if that matters , da faderland , like the Sennheiser stuff . 
 Tony in Michigan


----------



## YtseJamer

swspiers said:


> Ha!  I'm listening to "The Endless River" at this moment on Tidal, which is slowly winning me over...


 
  
 The 3 bonus tracks are also very good, especially the song 'Nervana'.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Ha!  I'm listening to "The Endless River" at this moment on Tidal, which is slowly winning me over...


 
 i'm really liking tidal


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> i'm really liking tidal


Okay, I'll bite. What's so special about Tidal? And don't tell me it doesn't cost as much as a new Corvette. If something in hi-fi doesn't cost as much as a new Corvette how can it be any good?


----------



## YtseJamer

jaywillin said:


> i'm really liking tidal


 
  
 Tidal is still not available in Canada


----------



## markm1

How about Woo WA7 Fireflies? Any feedback thoughts on Fireflies?


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> Okay, I'll bite. What's so special about Tidal? And don't tell me it doesn't cost as much as a new Corvette. If something in hi-fi doesn't cost as much as a new Corvette how can it be any good?


 
 lossless streaming, it sounds better than the other streaming services, 
 the libary is pretty dang good too, its $20 a month


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> lossless streaming, it sounds better than the other streaming services,
> the libary is pretty dang good too, its $20 a month


Thanks jay-w. I'll definitely give the trial version a spin.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ruthieandjohn said:


> I'm looking for a classic amp for my classic Grado HP-1000 HP1s I just bought.
> 
> Anyone have experience comparing the following (after each amp is what I know so far):
> 
> ...


 

 I have purchased the Joseph Grado Signature Products HPA-1.
  
 Special thanks to parbaked, who alerted me to the HPA-1 and had a veritable wealth of knowledge of Joseph Grado Signature Products amps and headphones, other amp possibilities, and features of the HPA-1 (and delighted us ALL with the story of how John Grado held Uncle Joe's pants up!!)
  
 I will let you know when it arrives and then, after use, how it sounds both with my Joseph Grado HP-1000s and my (John) GradoLabs SR-60 through SR 325, PS500, RS-1, and RS-1i.


----------



## parbaked

ruthieandjohn said:


> I have purchased the Joseph Grado Signature Products HPA-1.


 
 Nice...so what does Kay get?


----------



## bbophead

LOL!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

So I gave in yesterday. I went to check out a Grado Cartridge listed on CanuckAudioMart, and wow. It is a brand new cartridge, and the guy sold it to me for a really awesome price, less than half of retail! And when I listened to it, it was incredible!!! *droooool*. Oh, and it is the Grado Prestige Gold cartridge that I got.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

^ Oh and, I did not install it yet, I listened to it at the guy's place. Now my Audio Technica Cartridge is a spare , or should I sell it... hm...

Edit: Does anyone recommend a protractor to align the Grado Gold Cartridge?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

parbaked said:


> Nice...so what does Kay get?


 

 Fortunately, through an (un??)intentional oversight, headphone amps didn't make it onto the Wife Approval Price List... only headphones.
  
 However, once it arrives, I'm sure a price will be exacted!!


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking for a classic amp for my classic Grado HP-1000 HP1s I just bought.
> ...


 
 Congrats!


----------



## bbophead

ruthieandjohn said:


> parbaked said:
> 
> 
> > Nice...so what does Kay get?
> ...


 

 Yeah, Honey, it was fifty dollars.  I'm really sorry.  That's after you get her very drunk.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

So excited to use this cartridge!!! Ahhh!!!


----------



## Douger333

Congratulations! I'm glad you got a great deal, and it is very musical!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*Bowls or Flat Pads for Classic (Buttoned) RS-1?*
  
 A few months ago, I purchased a Classic RS-1 headphone ("classic" according to the thread that distinguishes various versions of Grado RS-1s because it had wooden buttons and a serial number).
  
 Its pads were like dust, so I replaced them with the  "bowl" pads and threw the old ones out.
  
 But now that I've become familiar with the flat pads, as on the HP1000, I seem to recall that the RS-1 classic came to me with flat pads, not with bowl pads like my purchase of a new RS-1i had.
  
 Anyone know which types of pads the RS-1 Classic (with wood buttons) originally came with?
  
 Thanks!
  


*L - Bowl Pads*
  
  

*Flat Pads*


----------



## bassboysam

ruthieandjohn said:


> *Bowls or Flat Pads for Classic (Buttoned) RS-1?*
> 
> A few months ago, I purchased a Classic RS-1 headphone ("classic" according to the thread that distinguishes various versions of Grado RS-1s because it had wooden buttons and a serial number).
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 the classic would have come with flats.  I prefer flats on mine but when I want more soundstage i will use bowls, however i find they sound better with taped bowls.


----------



## bpcans

bassboysam said:


> the classic would have come with flats.  I prefer flats on mine but when I want more soundstage i will use bowls, however i find they sound better with taped bowls.


which kind of tape do you prefer on the l-cushions and do you have a pic of your DIY tape mod? Thanks


----------



## bassboysam

bpcans said:


> which kind of tape do you prefer on the l-cushions and do you have a pic of your DIY tape mod? Thanks



i honestly never tested the acoustic properties of tape   I just used plain black electrical tape. My 225 with tape.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> *Bowls or Flat Pads for Classic (Buttoned) RS-1?*


 
 The original RS1 (buttoned) came with flat pads, which can be purchased from TTVJ, they are the exact same pads.


----------



## wormsdriver

bassboysam said:


> the classic would have come with flats.  I prefer flats on mine but when I want more soundstage i will use bowls, however i find they sound better with taped bowls.



From the ones I've had. One came with flatts, one with L-cush and one with L- cush pads that had the slits on them like the ttvj flats do...

Edit: woops, I meant ti quote k&j, sorry.


----------



## parbaked

bassboysam said:


> i honestly never tested the acoustic properties of tape
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Electrical tape blocks more sound than scotch or masking tape.
 It is also the width of the tape. Wider tape will block more sound from escaping.
 Some find that much electrical tape to be too much.
 One can start with a thinner strip of scotch tape and experiment from there.
 I mostly use Flats now...
  
 BTW you have sexy gimbals!!!!


----------



## wormsdriver

I mostly have used my buttoned Rs1 with flats, followed by the earzonk L-cush, then taped Grado L-cush. 
The earzonks are a good in between the flatts and Grado L cush. They're also very comfy.


----------



## bpcans

bassboysam said:


> i honestly never tested the acoustic properties of tape   I just used plain black electrical tape. My 225 with tape.


Looks great BBS. Nice pic.


----------



## bassboysam

parbaked said:


> Electrical tape blocks more sound than scotch or masking tape.
> It is also the width of the tape. Wider tape will block more sound from escaping.
> Some find that much electrical tape to be too much.
> One can start with a thinner strip of scotch tape and experiment from there.
> ...


 
  
  
 thanks, I workout 
  
 They are Martin Custom Audio gimbals and a Turbulent labs headband.  Debating whether or not I want to woody my 225s.


----------



## Gr33nL34f

when i had my l cush taped up i took electric tape and cut it to 1/2 inch wide. sounded pretty good to me.


----------



## diamondears

I just used my SR80e with L-Cushions and had a longer listen. The upper mids (shouty character) were tamed and the lower bass were bit bumped vs the stock S-Chshions. Perfect actually. I've commented before that the SR80e may have been tuned and useful only for the S to tame the shouty upper mids. But I think I was wrong. 

What again is the effect of L vs S? I've read many say the S adds bass and lessens treble. Quite opposite I think. Comments?


----------



## swspiers

It's been a while since I posted a song, but I just checked this out on Tidal.  One of my favorite songs of all time, and darn Grado-friendly:
  
 
  
 PS: listening for 10 to 30 seconds cannot reveal how awesome this is.  Trust me...


----------



## pdrm360

diamondears said:


> I just used my SR80e with L-Cushions and had a longer listen. The upper mids (shouty character) were tamed and the lower bass were bit bumped vs the stock S-Chshions. Perfect actually. I've commented before that the SR80e may have been tuned and useful only for the S to tame the shouty upper mids. But I think I was wrong.
> 
> What again is the effect of L vs S? I've read many say the S adds bass and lessens treble. Quite opposite I think. Comments?


 
  
 You should try them with Ear Zonk G-Cushion.


----------



## YtseJamer

I had the opportunity to try the RS1e and the RS2e today and let me tell you right off the bat that I'm very disappointed by the sound quality of the RS1e.
  
 I don't know why the hell they did that but the new RS1e sounds totally different versus the previous versions that I have heard or owned in the past.
  
 They are now dark and boring for hard-rock and heavy-metal music, and yes unfortunately I'm not joking...
  
 I still can't believe what I heard today, imagine the RS1 trying to sound like a bad version of the LCD-2 and you get the RS1e.  I really think that they went overboard with the treble roll-off, they are now dark with no sparkle.
  
 On a more positive note, the new RS2e are very good and MUCH better than the RS1e with hard-rock and metal music.  And thank god they still sound like the classic Grado headphones!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ytsejamer said:


> I had the opportunity to try the RS1e and the RS2e today and let me tell you right off the bat that I'm very disappointed by the sound quality of the RS1e.
> 
> I don't know why the hell they did that but the new RS1e sounds totally different versus the previous versions that I have heard or owned in the past.
> 
> ...



Are you comparing the RS1e to the RS1 or the RS1i? I ask because I just put my RS1i on to listen to today after not hearing it for a couple of weeks, and I was astounded at how good it sounded... Significantly better than my RS1s (with buttons), though I admit that I learned just today that I have the wrong pads on them (I have bowls instead of the flats they were designed for... Flats now on order!).


----------



## YtseJamer

ruthieandjohn said:


> Are you comparing the RS1e to the RS1 or the RS1i? I ask because I just put my RS1i on to listen to today after not hearing it for a couple of weeks, and I was astounded at how good it sounded... Significantly better than my RS1s (with buttons), though I admit that I learned just today that I have the wrong pads on them (I have bowls instead of the flats they were designed for... Flats now on order!).




I had the RS1 and and the RS1i in the past. The RS1i are MUCH better than the RS1e.


----------



## joseph69

ytsejamer said:


> I had the RS1 and and the RS1i in the past. The RS1i are MUCH better than the RS1e.


 
 Very interesting.


----------



## YtseJamer

joseph69 said:


> Very interesting.




Seriously I'm still on shock, Grado have totally destroyed what we all loved about the RS1.


----------



## joseph69

ytsejamer said:


> Seriously I'm still on shock, Grado have totally destroyed what we all loved about the RS1.


 
 I'll tell you…although I've never heard any (e) series Grados, based on all the impressions I read here on H-F about the (e) series being warmer/smoother/less sparkly, I had no desire to hear them because I love how my previous versions sound so much, I wouldn't want to change anything about them. I know you mentioned you had the RS/RS1 in the past, so I assume you were possibly looking to purchase the RS1e?


----------



## YtseJamer

joseph69 said:


> I'll tell you…although I've never heard any (e) series Grados, based on all the impressions I read here on H-F about the (e) series being warmer/smoother/less sparkly, I had no desire to hear them because I love how my previous versions sound so much, I wouldn't want to change anything about them. I know you mentioned you had the RS/RS1 in the past, so I assume you were possibly looking to purchase the RS1e?




Yes my plan was to buy the RS1e today but now I think that I will go with the RS2e or stick with my 225e.


----------



## XLR8

ytsejamer said:


> Seriously I'm still on shock, Grado have totally destroyed what we all loved about the RS1.


 
 I am not surprised by this. When I saw the rs1e driver pushing further towards/against the ear I knew this was a design fault.


----------



## joseph69

ytsejamer said:


> Yes my plan was to buy the RS1e today but now I think that I will go with the RS2e or stick with my 225e.


 
 You can possibly locate a NOS/NIB RS1i at a discounted price from a dealer who may still have overstock. I know when the (e) series came out there were a lot of dealers discounting the (i) series…thats how I saved $485.00 on my NOS/NIB PS1K's, search around.


----------



## pdrm360

ytsejamer said:


> I had the opportunity to try the RS1e and the RS2e today and let me tell you right off the bat that I'm very disappointed by the sound quality of the RS1e.
> 
> I don't know why the hell they did that but the new RS1e sounds totally different versus the previous versions that I have heard or owned in the past.
> 
> ...


 
  
 They just sound different, the RS1e has more natural sound in compare to the RS1i. 
  
 IMO, the RS1e doesn't sound like the LCD-2 at all, they still sound like Grado's headphones. I personally prefer sound of RS1e to RS1i but it's just my preference, as I liked the MS pro's sound more than the RS1's. I think the new e series are more all-rounder headphones for different genres.
  
 Have you compared the RS2e with the RS1i?  I heard the RS2e sounds very close to the RS1i, is that true?


----------



## whirlwind

Wow!
  
 Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers - Hypnotic Eye
  
 Just get it!  What a great album.....kudos Mr. Petty.....you have done it again


----------



## diamondears

joseph69 said:


> I'll tell you…although I've never heard any (e) series Grados, based on all the impressions I read here on H-F about the (e) series being warmer/smoother/less sparkly, I had no desire to hear them because I love how my previous versions sound so much, I wouldn't want to change anything about them. I know you mentioned you had the RS/RS1 in the past, so I assume you were possibly looking to purchase the RS1e?


 Based on my experience with SR80e vs SR80i, I'm curious. For me the SR80e is better substantially. And it's more efficient. 

Know what, having read a lot of different, gravely different impressions of a lot of people on Grados, I think it's about time Grado allow potential buyers to have a listen on the exact item they're gonna buy. To prevent depreciation on the units being tested, Grado can package the HPs with laminated plastic to protect from hand/touches with the only thing touching the tester would be the cushions, which can be replaced/used from unit to unit. So only cushions would be the added cost as well as the cheap plastic all over.


----------



## one1speed

ytsejamer said:


> I had the opportunity to try the RS1e and the RS2e today and let me tell you right off the bat that I'm very disappointed by the sound quality of the RS1e.
> 
> I don't know why the hell they did that but the new RS1e sounds totally different versus the previous versions that I have heard or owned in the past.
> 
> ...


 
  
 This is interesting. I'm new to Grado, have had the RS2es for a short while and am really enjoying them (listen to jazz, acoustic singer/songwriter, alt. rock, punk, the occasional classical, etc.). I don't have anything to compare them to, though curious to try the PS500es. I had considered trying the RS1e, but reviews seem to be very mixed. The RS2es are revealing, certainly react to a better amp / dac.
  
 I was using through my MBP and enjoying them quite a bit. I ended up catching a nice deal on a Resonessence Concero HP, and wow! What an eye opener. The clarity just blows me away, even on decent internet radio. Downside is bad recordings really show their color. I do feel I need to boost the low end a little in iTunes and Audirvana to give a little more weight to guitar strings, brass, and of course bass notes. I listen to Spotify Premium without equalization, and find it sounds just a little anemic, though generally clear and enjoyable. Keeping an eye on others comparisons.


----------



## rovopio

diamondears said:


> Based on my experience with SR80e vs SR80i, I'm curious. For me the SR80e is better substantially. And it's more efficient.
> 
> Know what, having read a lot of different, gravely different impressions of a lot of people on Grados, I think it's about time Grado allow potential buyers to have a listen on the exact item they're gonna buy. To prevent depreciation on the units being tested, Grado can package the HPs with laminated plastic to protect from hand/touches with the only thing touching the tester would be the cushions, which can be replaced/used from unit to unit. So only cushions would be the added cost as well as the cheap plastic all over.


 
  
  
 the protruding driver is not easy on the ear though. i compared sr60e and sr80e hand to hand when i had bought, the sr60e is far more protruding than the sr80e, and as a result sr80e is far easier on the ear and more comfy.
  
 ps: never had any problems with sr60i comfort before...
  
  
 i really dont know if the difference in protruding drivers are intended design, or just assembly variations... it seems odd because i always thought sr60 and sr80 uses the same driver...


----------



## YtseJamer

pdrm360 said:


> They just sound different, the RS1e has more natural sound in compare to the RS1i.
> 
> IMO, the RS1e doesn't sound like the LCD-2 at all, they still sound like Grado's headphones. I personally prefer sound of RS1e to RS1i but it's just my preference, as I liked the MS pro's sound more than the RS1's. I think the new e series are more all-rounder headphones for different genres.
> 
> Have you compared the RS2e with the RS1i?  I heard the RS2e sounds very close to the RS1i, is that true?


 
  
 To my ears they don't sound natural, they just sound weird.  (IMO of course...)
  
 I think that they took a very bad decision to go into that direction, hell even the Oppo PM-1 sounds more lively and exciting than the RS1e with my music.
  
 From all the versions that I have heard so far in the new 'E' serie, I truly think that the RS2e should be considered as the direct replacement of the RS1i.


----------



## rovopio

ytsejamer said:


> To my ears they don't sound natural, they just sound weird.  (IMO of course...)
> 
> I think that they took a very bad decision to go into that direction, hell even the Oppo PM-1 sounds more lively and exciting than the RS1e with my music.
> 
> From all the versions that I have heard so far in the new 'E' serie, I truly think that the RS2e should be considered as the direct replacement of the RS1i.


 
  
 have you tried the sr60e?
  
 i owned sr60i. so naturally got sr60e as its replacement, the old one broke.
 the sr60e doesn't sound at all like my s60i. more bass presence, warmer, but muddier and smeared to the midrange, the bass. well, its good for modern pop songs. but not what i expected from the sr60 line.
  
 good thing i then bought sr80e, now this is the grado prestige line low-end model sound i was familiar with.


----------



## YtseJamer

rovopio said:


> have you tried the sr60e?
> 
> i owned sr60i. so naturally got sr60e as its replacement, the old one broke.
> the sr60e doesn't sound at all like my s60i. more bass presence, warmer, but muddier and smeared to the midrange, the bass. well, its good for modern pop songs. but not what i expected from the sr60 line.
> ...


 
  
 No, I didn't try the SR60e but I can tell you that I'm quite happy with my SR225e.


----------



## YtseJamer

swspiers said:


> It's been a while since I posted a song, but I just checked this out on Tidal.  One of my favorite songs of all time, and darn Grado-friendly:
> 
> 
> 
> PS: listening for 10 to 30 seconds cannot reveal how awesome this is.  Trust me...




  
 Wow it's very good!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Douger333

sw, you're right! Not something I would seek out but I'm glad to hear it. Thanks!


----------



## swspiers

ytsejamer said:


> ig in Clev
> 
> Wow it's very good!  Thanks for sharing.


 
  


ytsejamer said:


> Wow it's very good!  Thanks for sharing.


 

 Dudes, most of the entire catalog is available on Spotify, and a decent portion on Tidal.  The whole catalogue of the Sensational Alex Harvey Band is worth checking out.  Definitely one of those "Greatest Bands you Never Heard" for those of us in North America.  They were actually big in Cleveland back in the day when FM meant something, and WMMS was the greatest station on the planet.
  
 And for me, certified Grado-worthy.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> You can possibly locate a NOS/NIB RS1i at a discounted price from a dealer who may still have overstock. I know when the (e) series came out there were a lot of dealers discounting the (i) series…thats how I saved $485.00 on my NOS/NIB PS1K's, search around.


 
  
 You've made a good choice there Joseph, as you know, I prefer the old PS1000 over the e model, by the way, was that $485 before, or after taxes?, because, at these amount, it makes a significant difference.
  
 Also, the fact that I prefer the SR80e, to my old i, just goes to show that it's never a good thing to generalise, otherwise I never would've taken the time to audition the SR80e.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> You've made a good choice there Joseph, as you know, I prefer the old PS1000 over the e model, by the way, was that $485 before, or after taxes?, because, at these amount, it makes a significant difference.
> 
> Also, the fact that I prefer the SR80e, to my old i, just goes to show that it's never a good thing to generalise, otherwise I never would've taken the time to audition the SR80e.


 
Thank you, couldn't pass up it up! 
I paid a total amount of $1210.00 delivered (no taxes) from SoundDesign in CA.
  
I know its not good to generalize, but I'm very happy with my previous models, and besides, I don't want to start all over again.


----------



## Pirakaphile

Grado manic reporting for duty. Who needs neutrality when music is supposed to be fun?


----------



## YtseJamer

> Who needs neutrality when music is supposed to be fun?


 
  
 That's the reason why we have Grado headphones


----------



## Pirakaphile

Now all we need is a smile between those cans!


----------



## YtseJamer




----------



## joseph69

Is anybody familiar with the SPL Phonitor/Phonitor-2/Phonitor Mini…or the Musical Fidelity M1HPAP with any of their Grados, but mostly with the PS1K's?
 Any input on a SE SS amp would be appreciated.
 (I know the Phonitors are both SE/Balanced)
 Thanks!


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Is anybody familiar with the SPL Phonitor/Phonitor-2/Phonitor Mini…or the Musical Fidelity M1HPAP with any of their Grados, but mostly with the PS1K's?
> Any input on a SE SS amp would be appreciated.
> (I know the Phonitors are both SE/Balanced)
> Thanks!


Have you seen Jude's video on the SPL Phonitor?


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Have you seen Jude's video on the SPL Phonitor?


 
 No, I haven't.
 I'll look for it though, unless you have the link?
 Thanks


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Is anybody familiar with the SPL Phonitor/Phonitor-2/Phonitor Mini…or the Musical Fidelity M1HPAP with any of their Grados, but mostly with the PS1K's?
> Any input on a SE SS amp would be appreciated.
> (I know the Phonitors are both SE/Balanced)
> Thanks!


 
 i said it once, i'll say it again, "bryston"


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i said it once, i'll say it again, "bryston"


 
 I know, but I'm not looking for the 2 balanced outputs on the front panel, and also its size.
 Plus you had both the Bryston/Lyr at the same, and you kept the Lyr…so I'm thinking price/performance ratio they must sound very close, and I have the Lyr. I want to re-search my options and get more input on SS amps…I've already gotten some good input about a couple of amps from *parbaked* also, but still keeping my option open. I do appreciate all inputs though (don't think I don't) but you now how it is with Audio…theres so many different choices its insane.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I know, but I'm not looking for the 2 balanced outputs on the front panel, and also its size.
> Plus you had both the Bryston/Lyr at the same, and you kept the Lyr…so I'm thinking price/performance ratio they must sound very close, and I have the Lyr. I want to re-search my options and get more input on SS amps…I've already gotten some good input about a couple of amps from *parbaked* also, but still keeping my option open. I do appreciate all inputs though (don't think I don't) but you now how it is with Audio…theres so many different choices its insane.


 
 oh i'm just giving you a hard time ! 
 the lyr and the bryston do sound different , i kept the lyr really for two reasons, tubes, and i sold the bryston for more $$ to spend on something else


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> oh i'm just giving you a hard time !
> the lyr and the bryston do sound different , i kept the lyr really for two reasons, tubes, and i sold the bryston for more $$ to spend on something else


 
 Don't give me a hard time Jay or I'll have to pay you a visit and take your equipment away!


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> I know, but I'm not looking for the 2 balanced outputs on the front panel, and also its size.
> Plus you had both the Bryston/Lyr at the same, and you kept the Lyr…so I'm thinking price/performance ratio they must sound very close, and I have the Lyr. I want to re-search my options and get more input on SS amps…I've already gotten some good input about a couple of amps from *parbaked* also, but still keeping my option open. I do appreciate all inputs though (don't think I don't) but you now how it is with Audio…theres so many different choices its insane.


Solid State you say? For a mere $4.5K the Mcintosh MHA100 could be sitting next to your Lay-z-boy recliner.


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> Solid State you say? For a mere $4.5K the Mcintosh MHA100 could be sitting next to your Lay-z-boy recliner.


 
 $4.5k of american made, twisted steel and sex appeal !  its purty


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > oh i'm just giving you a hard time !
> ...


 
 By the time you get there.....Jay will have sold it!


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Solid State you say? For a mere $4.5K the Mcintosh MHA100 could be sitting next to your Lay-z-boy recliner.


 
 All I have to say is that I've told other H-F's in more words than less, (recently) not to spend so much for good sound…but here I am (not looking to break the bank…but it might happen) looking further. All I have to say is thank goodness my local Best Buy didn't have any Mcintosh equipment!


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> By the time you get there.....Jay will have sold it!


 
 Good point, I didn't even think of that!
 Thank for saving me the trip.


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> All I have to say is thank goodness my local Best Buy didn't have any Mcintosh equipment!


Ahh, but they can get it.


----------



## jaywillin




----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Ahh, but they can get it.


 
 After this, I'm going to block your posts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I looked for Jude's review on the Phonitor, but haven't found his review yet, but have started reading other reviews.


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> After this, I'm going to block your posts.
> I looked for Jude's review on the Phonitor, but haven't found his review yet, but have started reading other reviews.


I found Jude's review right on this forum by typing in Head-Fi TV, SPL Phonitor Headphone Monitoring Amplifier, Episode 009. I'm terrible at putting in links from my iPhone.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> I found Jude's review right on this forum by typing in Head-Fi TV, SPL Phonitor Headphone Monitoring Amplifier, Episode 009. I'm terrible at putting in links from my iPhone.


 
 Great!
 Thank you, I'm going to check it out!


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> I found Jude's review right on this forum by typing in Head-Fi TV, SPL Phonitor Headphone Monitoring Amplifier, Episode 009. I'm terrible at putting in links from my iPhone.


 
 This was actually the first review I watched earlier today…didn't realize this was Jude, or his review. Thanks


----------



## bbophead

I found the iCAN to be quite competent.  Stuck with the WA6 instead.


----------



## squallkiercosa

I usually don't post videos but sometimes I think good things deserved to be listened, Arto Tunçboyaciyan is the singer of the Armenian Navy Band. Hope you like it.


----------



## pdrm360

squallkiercosa said:


> I usually don't post videos but sometimes I think good things deserved to be listened, Arto Tunçboyaciyan is the singer of the Armenian Navy Band. Hope you like it.


 
  
 Great music, especially the first one. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Ok, I want to sell my SR125i's. I will sell them with an Alessandro carrying case, a Grado 1/4in to 1/8in adapter, for 125USD$. I can send pictures on Monday to those who message me 

If anyone is interested, please message me


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Oh, and the SR125i's come with L-Cush pads, not the S-Cush


----------



## whirlwind

A fine Saturday morning, with some old friends and a great "cup of joe"


----------



## tonykaz

Hello up there in the Frozen North ,
  
 I just saw your little post of Arto man from Armenia or thereabouts , wow , I then went right to ebay and bought one of his Albums .
  
 Thank you , 
  
 Tony in Michigan 
  
 temp . now : 26F not C


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> i said it once, i'll say it again, "bryston"


 

 I'll write it again, myself: "Burson"


----------



## jaywillin

here's what i'm starting my day with to go along with my cup of joe


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> I'll write it again, myself: "Burson"


 
 that's my (very close) #2 !


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Great 1991 article on both the Grado HP1000 HP1 headphone and HPA-1 amp from Stereophole magazine. 

http://forum.stereophile.com/content/grado-hp-1-headphones


----------



## bpcans

I'm hearing hearing a rattle, or maybe it's volume clipping, in the right driver of my RS1i's when listening to older jazz recordings. It was especially noticeable this morning while listening to Bill Evans "Jazz Manifesto". It went away after I backed the volume down to about 9:30 on my WA6. Has anybody else experienced this on older jazz trio recordings?


----------



## bfreedma

bpcans said:


> I'm hearing hearing a rattle, or maybe it's volume clipping, in the right driver of my RS1i's when listening to older jazz recordings. It was especially noticeable this morning while listening to Bill Evans "Jazz Manifesto". It went away after I backed the volume down to about 9:30 on my WA6. Has anybody else experienced this on older jazz trio recordings?


 
  
 Have you checked to see if there is a hair in the driver?  Worth a quick check.


----------



## bpcans

bfreedma said:


> Have you checked to see if there is a hair in the driver?  Worth a quick check.


No I haven't. Great suggestion since my gf sheds hair like a German Shepard with mange. Thanks.


----------



## YtseJamer

The new Haken EP!


[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qz-81CFjXOI[/VIDEO]


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> that's my (very close) #2 !


 
 Which model Burson are we talking about?
 Thanks!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Which model Burson are we talking about?
> Thanks!



soloist


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> soloist




Yep. Full disclosure: I got Jays soloist in one of my best trades, ever!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bpcans said:


> No I haven't. Great suggestion since my gf sheds hair like a German Shepard with mange. Thanks.




How are they sounding after checking them out?


----------



## bpcans

loving[max]sound said:


> How are they sounding after checking them out?


I looked at them carefully and couldn't see anything at all. I think the problem was as I first surmised, an inferior cd copy of an old live recording. I completely and carefully made sure the hp cord was untangled, checked my EQ and output volume, and didn't hear any other anomalies. Could it have been possible that I didn't let the tubes warmup enough? Probably only five minutes warmup total and I keep it kind of cool in the house at night for sleeping.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> soloist


 
 Thank you!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bpcans said:


> loving[max]sound said:
> 
> 
> > How are they sounding after checking them out?
> ...




Could be the amp, but I think it is your CD. I get some "grattle" on my one album from Bonobo (Black Sands), could just be a bad copy.


----------



## jaywillin

@joseph69 here you go, this is what you need !!
  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/742335/headamp-gs-x-mk2


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> @joseph69 here you go, this is what you need !!
> 
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/742335/headamp-gs-x-mk2


 
 yeah, that is suppose to be one helluva amp


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> @joseph69
> here you go, this is what you need !!
> 
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/742335/headamp-gs-x-mk2


Talk about eye and ear candy. Yowser!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bpcans said:


> Talk about eye and ear candy. Yowser!




That thing is a work of art!


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> @joseph69 here you go, this is what you need !!
> 
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/742335/headamp-gs-x-mk2


 
 I have this added as one of my options…but thats some big dough!!!
 As of now, I'm interested in:
  
SPL-Phonitor
 Bryston-BHA-1
 Burson-Soloist
 Headamp-GS1
 UPC-Black Diamond (or whatever is available)
  
 And of course the Headamp GSX-mkll (in the above link). This is a very hard call to make being everybody hears thing differently and I've never heard any of these. For the most part, 4 out of the 6 are reasonably/closely priced, so this is a big factor also. I'm currently speaking with a H-F member about the Phonitor…but don't know what to do if I buy it and don't like it. The Phonitor may have too many features to manipulate the sound for me, and I'm not into doing this, but I've read the amp is very good and the features are very useful, but then again, I'm not in a recording studio. Another thing is the size of the component itself for placement, although its not a major factor… I just don't know what to do or how these 6 amps compare to each other being that hearing is very subjective, but I do want a SS amp???


----------



## bpcans

loving[max]sound said:


> That thing is a work of art!


Yes it is sir. Damn near impossible to justify after spending so much gold getting this tube amp system set up. Now the real work starts, organising all my music files between three different music players and two computers. First world problems!


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> that's my (very close) #2 !


 

 What's your number 1, Jay?


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bpcans said:


> loving[max]sound said:
> 
> 
> > That thing is a work of art!
> ...




Whenever I am organizing my music (especially my vinyl), I feel like John Cusack in High Fidelity


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

^ just without all the women troubles... loool!


----------



## diamondears

joseph69 said:


> I have this added as one of my options…but thats some big dough!!!
> As of now, I'm interested in:
> 
> SPL-Phonitor
> ...


 No chance for an Auralic Taurus MkII? No. 1 recommendation by Tyll/innerfidelity. With both balanced and unbalanced too.


----------



## jaywillin

diamondears said:


> No chance for an Auralic Taurus MkII? No. 1 recommendation by Tyll/innerfidelity. With both balanced and unbalanced too.


 
 ahhhhhh, nice suggestion !


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> What's your number 1, Jay?


 
 the bryston bha-1


----------



## diamondears

jaywillin said:


> the bryston bha-1


 What made you sell the Bryston? Aside from "the itch" of course..


----------



## jaywillin

diamondears said:


> What made you sell the Bryston? Aside from "the itch" of course..



it was pretty much the itch
use the money for something else 
and i generally prefer tubes


----------



## joseph69

diamondears said:


> No chance for an Auralic Taurus MkII? No. 1 recommendation by Tyll/innerfidelity. With both balanced and unbalanced too.


 
 Never heard/read anything about this amp…but I will check it out now.
 Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> the bryston bha-1


 

 thanks, Jay.
  
 Did you end up preferring the Woo 6SE?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Never heard/read anything about this amp…but I will check it out now.
> Thanks for the suggestion.


 
 http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/spectacularly-transparent-auralic-taurus-mkii


----------



## diamondears

And for the Bryston:

http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/bryston-bha-1-fully-balanced-headphone-amplifier

Looks like a very tight race, with Taurus preferred by Tyll.


----------



## whirlwind

If I was looking for a SS amp.....I would definitely have the Bryston  bha-1 on my list......just because I know Jay really liked this amp ...he had it for quite alittle while.....awesome warranty too.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/spectacularly-transparent-auralic-taurus-mkii


 
 Thanks Jay, I've read the review earlier.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Just a little filter fun with my BlackBerry


----------



## Paul Graham

loving[max]sound said:


> Just a little filter fun with my BlackBerry


 

 Nice. Wallpaper worthy is that


----------



## YtseJamer




----------



## markm1

Anyone been watching the HBO Foo Fighter's documentary-Sonic Highways? Some great music-each episode is recorded in an American city focusing on music of that region. I've seen Chicago, Austin and LA. Pretty interesting stuff and some great music. The Chicago episode had some great blues, the Austin-some great roots music.  For fans of "stoner rock"-the L.A. episode had a lot of focus on Kyuss as well as the music punk scene in  LA and Joe Walsh performed on the song they were recording. Definitely a good one for your home theater sound system if you have one....


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

paul graham said:


> loving[max]sound said:
> 
> 
> > Just a little filter fun with my BlackBerry
> ...




Hey man, I got no problem if you share it even! This kind of a photo of a Grado deserves to be a default wallpaper on Windows . I am not trying to toot my own horn here, but that is a sexy picture.


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> Anyone been watching the HBO Foo Fighter's documentary-Sonic Highways? Some great music-each episode is recorded in an American city focusing on music of that region. I've seen Chicago, Austin and LA. Pretty interesting stuff and some great music. The Chicago episode had some great blues, the Austin-some great roots music.  For fans of "stoner rock"-the L.A. episode had a lot of focus on Kyuss as well as the music punk scene in  LA and Joe Walsh performed on the song they were recording. Definitely a good one for your home theater sound system if you have one....


 
 i wish i had hbo, i really wanted to see it, i'll have to wait a bit i imagine 
 very cool concept though, they should have come to muscle shoals !


----------



## markm1

I'm sure it will come out on Nexflix or whatnot. It's not definitive, but an interesting concept and each episode is like a mini documentary. A guest musician playing on each track. Definitely worth seeing for music fans. And, it's reminded me that even though David Grohl and company are mainstream they are one of the really strong American rock bands.
  
 You can see their influences from classic rock, blues, folk, roots, of course punk and even a little metal. I really enjoyed seeing Joe Walsh play with the band-he's a legend!
  
 Sometimes I miss the days of FM radio back when we actually had a good number of great rock bands that were relevant and putting out classic albums. The Tom Petty's, Springsteen's, U2's',  that we grew up with are all getting old. One of the reasons I still listen to metal is that I think that's where a lot of innovation and experimentation takes place in guitar based music. Sure, there is some good Indie too-I've enjoyed discovering acts like War on Drugs and Neko Case, but the great rock band is few and far between. Vampire Weekend? Meh..


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> I'm sure it will come out on Nexflix or whatnot. It's not definitive, but an interesting concept and each episode is like a mini documentary. A guest musician playing on each track. Definitely worth seeing for music fans. And, it's reminded me that even though David Grohl and company are mainstream they are one of the really strong American rock bands. You can see their influences from classic rock, blues, folk, roots, of course punk and even a little metal. I really enjoyed seeing Joe Walsh play with the band-he's a legend!


 
 i've seen some different vids/documentaries with grohl/foo fighters, cool stuff, and he seems like a pretty regular guy to boot lol


----------



## Gr33nL34f

anyone remember VH1's "behind the music" that was a good show which should be brought back.


----------



## jaywillin

gr33nl34f said:


> anyone remember VH1's "behind the music" that was a good show which should be brought back.


 
 vh1 classic replays some of them


----------



## YtseJamer

[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/IjgS13vN9b0[/VIDEO]

[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/MTmZJ4euPes[/VIDEO]


----------



## bassboysam

Don't get me started on Dave Grohl....


Edit: too late. This guy sums it up a lot more politely than I ever could. http://www.bdcwire.com/the-pretender-why-i-cant-stand-dave-grohl/


My main gripe with grohl is his whole "all you have to do is keep the music pure and don't sellout and you'll be a big star like me". Yeah that's all you have to do...right Dave.

The only reason I watch sonic highways is because my wife and I take bets on how many times grohl will say "Punk Rock" in each episode to show us how authentic he is and prove he has still has street cred.


End rant.

Time for some real music...Grails Deep Politics.


----------



## joseph69

bassboysam said:


> Don't get me started on Dave Grohl....


 
 Foo Fighters/Dave Grohl are an excellent band!!!


----------



## JoeDoe

joseph69 said:


> Foo Fighters/Dave Grohl are an excellent band!!!


 

 +1


----------



## Paul Graham

+2


----------



## wormsdriver

-1


----------



## markm1

bassboysam said:


> Don't get me started on Dave Grohl....
> 
> 
> Edit: too late. This guy sums it up a lot more politely than I ever could. http://www.bdcwire.com/the-pretender-why-i-cant-stand-dave-grohl/
> ...


 

 I get that, but have a different perspective. I think there is some jealousy when artists that start in the underground become mainstream. Metallica comes to mind.  A lot of us metal fans, love beating up on them now that they are millionaire rock stars and aren't putting out great albums.
  
 Now, the Foo Fighters aren't my absolute favorite by any stretch. Just like, I prefer Kyuss to QOTSA, but I respect the fact that FF and QOTSA are trying to make rock music-hard rock, alternative, classic rock-whatever you want to say-an era when you don't see a lot of relevant rock groups. Where are the new U2/REM/Police's of today's generation? Arcade Fire? The Black Keys? The last great rock band I can think of is Radiohead.
  
 So Grohl knows how to market and sell records. I don't hold that against him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 That said, I agree w/ some of the reviews I've read of Sonic Highways, in that it feels like a safe big rock anthem kind of album. It feels to me like their "classic rock" album...and I'm fine with that. The whole point was to explore their influences as I understand it.
  
 I would rather listen to Foo Fighters over most of the new crop of artists I hear on rock radio...Ok-that's not true, I don't really know what is playing on rock radio anymore! I'd rather listen to my own library.


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> I get that, but have a different perspective. I think there is some jealousy when artists that start in the underground become mainstream. Metallica comes to mind.  A lot of us metal fans, love beating up on them now that they are millionaire rock stars and aren't putting out great albums.
> 
> Now, the Foo Fighters aren't my absolute favorite by any stretch. Just like, I prefer Kyuss to QOTSA, but I respect the fact that FF and QOTSA are trying to make rock music-hard rock, alternative, classic rock-whatever you want to say-an era when you don't see a lot of relevant rock groups. Where are the new U2/REM/Police's of today's generation? Arcade Fire? The Black Keys? The last great rock band I can think of is Radiohead.
> 
> ...


 
 +1


----------



## Paul Graham

+2.


----------



## YtseJamer

New Nightingale.


----------



## swspiers

bassboysam said:


> Don't get me started on Dave Grohl....
> 
> 
> Edit: too late. This guy sums it up a lot more politely than I ever could. http://www.bdcwire.com/the-pretender-why-i-cant-stand-dave-grohl/
> ...


 

 Agreed, except he's a lot harsher than I am.  I am totally ambivalent about Grohl.  I think "Probot" was awesome years ago, writing metal tunes the Tom Warrior and King Diamond for my attention, and it was a great able.  I also think "Songs for the Deaf" is the ultimate turn-of-the-century album, and his work with QOTSA was darn good.
  
 I remember digging a Foo-Fighters song, and then making the mistake of listening to the lyrics.  This intense riff and beat, and the lyrics might as well have been written by Taylor Swift.
  
 The again, all is crap next to Grails!


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:
			
		

> The again, all is crap next to Grails!




And Ween, not many can even get close to the awesomeness that is Ween...Even Grohl has admitted that on several occasions.


----------



## swspiers

bassboysam said:


> And Ween, not many can even get close to the awesomeness that is Ween...Even Grohl has admitted that on several occasions.


 

 Never heard them.  Excuse me while a do a search in Tidal...


----------



## swspiers

Ween is good, but I'm more in the mood for Windhand tonight.
  
 Guys, this can be a bit extreme, but the Grado's really bring out the syrupy richness of the guitars!


----------



## bpcans

swspiers said:


> Ween is good, but I'm more in the mood for Windhand tonight.
> 
> Guys, this can be a bit extreme, but the Grado's really bring out the syrupy richness of the guitars!


WOW! That first guitar chord hits like a ton. Now that is some some dark brooding stuff. Sounds pretty good thru the old Grados. I wonder what old B&W movie that was they used for the video?


----------



## YtseJamer

swspiers said:


> Ween is good, but I'm more in the mood for Windhand tonight.
> 
> Guys, this can be a bit extreme, but the Grado's really bring out the syrupy richness of the guitars!




  
 Great song!  The sound was heavy and crushing on my 225e!


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> Ween is good, but I'm more in the mood for Windhand tonight.
> 
> Guys, this can be a bit extreme, but the Grado's really bring out the syrupy richness of the guitars!




  
  
 I can't seem to get into Windhand, I should like it, but I don't. 
  
 I find Pilgrim a lot more interesting.
  
 
  
  
 Back to Ween for a minute, this is just soooooo damn brown.  Zappa would be proud.


----------



## swspiers

Glad you guys liked Windhand.

Sam- I totally forgot about Pilgrim. I am so ashamed!!!


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> Glad you guys liked Windhand.
> 
> Sam- I totally forgot about Pilgrim. I am so ashamed!!!


 
  
  
 I will forgive you this one time


----------



## joseph69

So I decided to go with the Burson Soloist…it will be here Wednesday, can't wait!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> So I decided to go with the Burson Soloist…it will be here Wednesday, can't wait!


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


>


 
 I'll let you know after a few days burn-in.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> So I decided to go with the Burson Soloist…it will be here Wednesday, can't wait!


 
  
 Congrats Joseph....can't wait to hear your impressions of it


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> So I decided to go with the Burson Soloist…it will be here Wednesday, can't wait!


A top shelf choice sir as I would expect nothing less from you.


----------



## JoeDoe

Someone else in this thread has his eye on a Burson Conductor SL...


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

diamondears said:


> Based on my experience with SR80e vs SR80i, I'm curious. For me the SR80e is better substantially. And it's more efficient.
> 
> Know what, having read a lot of different, gravely different impressions of a lot of people on Grados, I think it's about time Grado allow potential buyers to have a listen on the exact item they're gonna buy. To prevent depreciation on the units being tested, Grado can package the HPs with laminated plastic to protect from hand/touches with the only thing touching the tester would be the cushions, which can be replaced/used from unit to unit. So only cushions would be the added cost as well as the cheap plastic all over.


 
 Thing is Grado's change a lot after being burnt-in - i.e after being used for a long time. My old SR60i changed substantially with burn-in, and I do believe that the harsh and unbearable sound of my current 325e & RS1i will change toward the fun sound that I'm used to on my old pairs.


----------



## swspiers

joseph69 said:


> So I decided to go with the Burson Soloist…it will be here Wednesday, can't wait!




Wow dude. I can't wait to read your feedback!!!


----------



## joseph69

> Originally Posted by *whirlwind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Quote:
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you,
 I hope I really like it!                                       


joedoe said:


> Someone else in this thread has his eye on a Burson Conductor SL...


 
 I would like to hear the impressions on this amp myself…as I was considering it when I saw it Burson site, otherwise I never heard/read anything about it.


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> Wow dude. I can't wait to read your feedback!!!


 
 I'll definitely be feed'in back after a couple of days burn-in…but will give some initial impressions.


----------



## swspiers

joseph69 said:


> Thank you,
> I hope I really like it!
> I would like to hear the impressions on this amp myself…as I was considering it when I saw it Burson site, otherwise I never heard/read anything about it.




I think it's an extremely clear, powerful amp. The gain settings rock, and it's a dead—quiet pre amp as well. I really like it a lot.


----------



## bbophead

Hope it's worth the bucks.


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> I think it's an extremely clear, powerful amp. The gain settings rock, and it's a dead—quiet pre amp as well. I really like it a lot.


 
 I've heard the same comments about this amp over and over, and I purchased it for the PS1K's, and from what I've heard they should pair very well together.
  


bbophead said:


> Hope it's worth the bucks.


 
 Have you ever heard it? If so how did you like it?
 Don't et me worried, it almost sound like you implying its not?


----------



## diamondears

joseph69 said:


> So I decided to go with the Burson Soloist…it will be here Wednesday, can't wait!


 

 Congratulations!
  
 How did you arrive to that decision? Did you try/demo/listen to it? Factors you considered?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I've heard the same comments about this amp over and over, and I purchased it for the PS1K's, and from what I've heard they should pair very well together.
> 
> Have you ever heard it? If so how did you like it?
> Don't et me worried, it almost sound like you implying its not?


 
 once you get it, see it, feel it, and hear it, i think you'll find it is definitely worth it, the price is justified i think, especially when you get a deal like swspiers got (@swspiers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
 now as to whether you prefer the sound of the soloist over the lyr, that remains to be seen(heard)


----------



## BobJS

joedoe said:


> Someone else in this thread has his eye on a Burson Conductor SL...


 
  
 I routinely listen to my RS1i through the Burson Conductor.  Wonderful match made in heaven! I notice a very very slight bass emphasis through the conductor which is great for the RS1i.


----------



## JoeDoe

Which version of the conductor do you have? 





bobjs said:


> I routinely listen to my RS1i through the Burson Conductor.  Wonderful match made in heaven! I notice a very very slight bass emphasis through the conductor which is great for the RS1i.


----------



## BobJS

joedoe said:


> Which version of the conductor do you have?


 
  
 This one :  http://www.head-fi.org/products/burson-audio-the-conductor-reference-class-dac-headphone-amp-pre-amp
  
 The full size one they were selling about a year and a half ago.


----------



## one1speed

jaywillin said:


> once you get it, see it, feel it, and hear it, i think you'll find it is definitely worth it, the price is justified i think, especially when you get a deal like swspiers got (@swspiers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Will be curious to read how it compares to the Lyr. Due to the deals on Audiogon for the Conductor SLs recently, I really debated picking up one of those. Ended up with the Concero HP. Also had very good review, but is a very small device. I'm imagining similar clarity, prob slightly different sounds. Look forward to reading your impressions.


----------



## ExCelciuS

Hi, I just become a Grado Fan, because Grado RS2e, currently is my end-of-journey headphone, thanks Grado's family


----------



## joseph69

diamondears said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> How did you arrive to that decision? Did you try/demo/listen to it? Factors you considered?


 
 Thank you!
 I arrived at the decision by asking other H-F's credible opinions/reading reviews/price/what I needed/ What I didn't need/size of the unit.
 The demoing will begin when I receive it tomorrow. Otherwise, probably the only place for me to demo it would be N.Y.C., there are no real Audio store on S.I.
  


jaywillin said:


> once you get it, see it, feel it, and hear it, i think you'll find it is definitely worth it, the price is justified i think, especially when you get a deal like swspiers got (@swspiers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks Jay, I didn't get a deal, I bought it new, but thats fine with me as long as I like its performance.
 I actually had a short discussion about purchasing a GSX-MK2 with Pete (M-H) which made me understand why I wouldn't need such an amp, so I saved quite a bit by buying the Soloist. Thanks Pete!


----------



## bassboysam

excelcius said:


> currently is my end-of-journey headphone,


 
  
  
 hahaha,  yeah right!


----------



## ExCelciuS

excelcius said:


> currently is my end-of-journey headphone,


 
  


bassboysam said:


> hahaha,  yeah right!


 
  
 And when you already find your end-of-journey headphone, the urge to find its soul mate is irresistible, and I'm currently end up with Chord Hugo, AQ Diamond, and Jplay. In the end, to middle class like me, the most famous head-fi slogan "Sorry bout your wallet" is ringing in my mind hahaha ..., but.. It's worth it man, when music become your soul mate, and value it more than audiophile, it's worth it


----------



## jaywillin

one1speed said:


> Will be curious to read how it compares to the Lyr. Due to the deals on Audiogon for the Conductor SLs recently, I really debated picking up one of those. Ended up with the Concero HP. Also had very good review, but is a very small device. I'm imagining similar clarity, prob slightly different sounds. Look forward to reading your impressions.


 
 i used to have one, i don't have it now, just the lyr, joseph69 has one coming


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Thank you!
> I arrived at the decision by asking other H-F's credible opinions/reading reviews/price/what I needed/ What I didn't need/size of the unit.
> The demoing will begin when I receive it tomorrow. Otherwise, probably the only place for me to demo it would be N.Y.C., there are no real Audio store on S.I.
> 
> ...


 
 pete is a good source of info for sure, and we've had a couple of deals together, super guy


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> pete is a good source of info for sure, and we've had a couple of deals together, super guy


 
 +1


----------



## Branduardi

Hello, does anyone here have experience with Grado vs Koss sound? I own Koss PortaPro and ProDJ100 and I love their engaging, fun, forward, aggressive sound. On paper, Grado should be the next obvious upgrade for me, retaining the same sound signature.
  
 I'm looking for SR80e given my budget, what I'd want is a headphone that is open like PortaPro, but more detailed and with better focus and instrument separation (and punchier bass) like the ProDJ100. I think if I can put togheter those charecteristics in a single headphone, then I've found my definitive can!!! I also wouldn't mind a little more sparkly highs (which I should find in the Grado) but would also like to retain a certain bass presence (i like it either in the PP and in the DJ100, if I just have to say I consider DJ100's bass perfect cause it's more textured and controlled).
  
 So, would be SR80e a good match for me? Any help very appreciated, thanks!!


----------



## BobJS

one1speed said:


> Will be curious to read how it compares to the Lyr. Due to the deals on Audiogon for the Conductor SLs recently, I really debated picking up one of those. Ended up with the Concero HP. Also had very good review, but is a very small device. I'm imagining similar clarity, prob slightly different sounds. Look forward to reading your impressions.


 
  
 I usually prefer my conductor to my lyr, especially with the revealing nature of the Grados.  The lyr does afford me the ability to tune the results by tube rolling.


----------



## JoeDoe

Rejoining the Grado family! Some Dixie Dregs and Dizzy Gillespie to start me off right!


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Rejoining the Grado family! Some Dixie Dregs and Dizzy Gillespie to start me off right!


 
  
 i've kinda been thinking about the 325 myself as grado, i've heard one(yours), never owned one though


----------



## JoeDoe

Mine is the 325e and it's very reminiscent of the RS1i. Little less aggressive than the 325i but better detail and smoother overall.


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Mine is the 325e and it's very reminiscent of the RS1i. Little less aggressive than the 325i but better detail and smoother overall.


 
 veeeeeeeeeeery interesting , thanks


----------



## bassboysam

jaywillin said:


> veeeeeeeeeeery interesting , thanks


selling my 325is Jay...if you're interested.


----------



## YtseJamer

PS500e vs RS1e


----------



## YtseJamer




----------



## blownaway

diamondears said:


> No chance for an Auralic Taurus MkII? No. 1 recommendation by Tyll/innerfidelity. With both balanced and unbalanced too.


 
  
 Well, my turn goin' Solid State...I just ordered a new Auralic Taurus MkII.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thanks for mentioning it diamondears.  For whatever reason I completely overlooked this amp until today. Should be a real nice mate with my PS1000, GS1000e and any other headphones I try out in the future.


----------



## bbophead

ytsejamer said:


> PS500e vs RS1e





 Hmm, maybe it's just me, no sound with intermittent video.


----------



## jaywillin

bbophead said:


> Hmm, maybe it's just me, no sound with intermittent video.


 
 worked fine for me, did you try on youtube ?


----------



## BobJS

blownaway said:


> Well, my turn goin' Solid State...I just ordered a new Auralic Taurus MkII.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Where did you order it from, if I may ask?


----------



## bbophead

jaywillin said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, maybe it's just me, no sound with intermittent video.
> ...


 

 Thanks.  My iPhoto was hung up.  That's what I get for joining iCloud.  Maybe.


----------



## jaywillin

bbophead said:


> Thanks.  My iPhoto was hung up.  That's what I get for joining iCloud.  Maybe.


 
 damn clouds !


----------



## jaywillin

hey y'all, anyone seen this ??
  
 http://www.amazon.com/EarZonk-Long-Life-Leatherette-Cushions-Headphones/dp/B00OM21W1I/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1416347675&sr=8-13&keywords=sr+225e


----------



## blownaway

bobjs said:


> Where did you order it from, if I may ask?


 
 Dale @ Eugene HiFi, PM me if you want more specifics.


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> hey y'all, anyone seen this ??
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EarZonk-Long-Life-Leatherette-Cushions-Headphones/dp/B00OM21W1I/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1416347675&sr=8-13&keywords=sr+225e


Wow, pretty cool. I feel like ordering a pair just to have around, but not before somebody else says they've got them already and they work fine with their RS1i's. Yeah, I'm a deep fried chicken finger.


----------



## joseph69

bbophead said:


> Hmm, maybe it's just me, no sound with intermittent video.


 
 Nope, its not just you…I had to stop watching the video because it kept processing.


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> Wow, pretty cool. I feel like ordering a pair just to have around, but not before somebody else says they've got them already and they work fine with their RS1i's. Yeah, I'm a deep fried chicken finger.


 
 i bet it would be kinda like the tape mod, but maybe to a greater degree


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you!
> ...


 
 +1 .....Peter turned me on to my dac and the mad ear....  has helped me out with a few other decisions as well


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> i bet it would be kinda like the tape mod, but maybe to a greater degree


Good one jay w. The tape mod to the G and L-cushions was a fun experiment that brought raucous retorts of "what the hell are you doing" from my girlfriend. In the end I liked the sound of my hp's without modification better.


----------



## diamondears

joseph69 said:


> Thank you!
> I arrived at the decision by asking other H-F's credible opinions/reading reviews/price/what I needed/ What I didn't need/size of the unit.
> The demoing will begin when I receive it tomorrow. Otherwise, probably the only place for me to demo it would be N.Y.C., there are no real Audio store on S.I.
> 
> ...


 What's the final nail that made the decision? I'm considering the Soloist too, among others.


----------



## diamondears

Btw, my Grado RS1i, SR325is and SR80i are FOR SALE. I'll use the funds for............I retained my SR80e with L-Cushions...so I think you all can guess why...

All 3 Grados were bought last September or later, just couple of weeks apart.


----------



## joseph69

diamondears said:


> What's the final nail that made the decision? I'm considering the Soloist too, among others.


 
 I arrived at the decision by asking other H-F's credible opinions/reading reviews/price/what I needed/ What I didn't need/size of the unit.


diamondears said:


> Btw, my Grado RS1i, SR325is and SR80i are FOR SALE. I'll use the funds for............I retained my SR80e with L-Cushions...*so I think you all can guess why...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 No, please tell what you would like to get.


----------



## diamondears

joseph69 said:


> I arrived at the decision by asking other H-F's credible opinions/reading reviews/price/what I needed/ What I didn't need/size of the unit.
> No, please tell what you would like to get.


 Gonna be looking for the higher models, PSes or GSes, among others. 

Due to the protruded driver housings, I think it would definitely be with G-Cushions. Btw, PS500e with G-Cushions over L-Cushions=better? Yes?


----------



## wormsdriver

branduardi said:


> Hello, does anyone here have experience with Grado vs Koss sound? I own Koss PortaPro and ProDJ100 and I love their engaging, fun, forward, aggressive sound. On paper, Grado should be the next obvious upgrade for me, retaining the same sound signature.
> 
> I'm looking for SR80e given my budget, what I'd want is a headphone that is open like PortaPro, but more detailed and with better focus and instrument separation (and punchier bass) like the ProDJ100. I think if I can put togheter those charecteristics in a single headphone, then I've found my definitive can!!! I also wouldn't mind a little more sparkly highs (which I should find in the Grado) but would also like to retain a certain bass presence (i like it either in the PP and in the DJ100, if I just have to say I consider DJ100's bass perfect cause it's more textured and controlled).
> 
> So, would be SR80e a good match for me? Any help very appreciated, thanks!!


 
 sr80 is a great headphone to introduce you to the Grado sound (great headphone period). You might also want to check out the Sennheiser PX100, it might be more what you're looking for, either one is a winner and at a very reasonable price.
  


blownaway said:


> Well, my turn goin' Solid State...I just ordered a new Auralic Taurus MkII.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I hadn't heard about this amp either till @diamondears brought it up (no thanks btw!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and looks very interesting. Please do you what you find with it paired with your Grados!


jaywillin said:


> hey y'all, anyone seen this ??
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EarZonk-Long-Life-Leatherette-Cushions-Headphones/dp/B00OM21W1I/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1416347675&sr=8-13&keywords=sr+225e


 
  
 a few peeps on the Grado modder's thread got them and didn't like them, so they ended up returning them for a refund. 
   
 Quote:


diamondears said:


> Gonna be looking for the higher models, PSes or GSes, among others.
> 
> Due to the protruded driver housings, I think it would definitely be with G-Cushions. Btw, PS500e with G-Cushions over L-Cushions=better? Yes?


 
 ah cool! you're still looking to stay in the Grado family I see!


----------



## diamondears

wormsdriver said:


> sr80 is a great headphone to introduce you to the Grado sound (great headphone period). You might also want to check out the Sennheiser PX100, it might be more what you're looking for, either one is a winner and at a very reasonable price.
> 
> 
> I hadn't heard about this amp either till @diamondears
> ...


 Upgradetitus is really contagious


----------



## diamondears

diamondears said:


> Upgradetitus is really contagious


 ...especially over the www...


----------



## wormsdriver

ah, I think I'll upgrade my status from Hephoneus Supremus to Upgradetitus Supremus Contagious


----------



## wormsdriver

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




 [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/d/d5/100x100px-LS-d57dc59e_900x900px-LL-ebb9469c_MY-LOGOalmostdone.jpeg[/img]
 
wormsdriver
Upgradetitus Supremus Contagious 



 
 
offline


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Got a modded iGrado, a 325e and a RS1i. I think I'm going to mod the RS1i with distancer and G-cups. Gonna audition GR10 today. Think I'm gonna let go of the iGrado.
  
 I don't like the sound of the GS1k or the PS1k though. I always keep a pair of 325's for Metal. RS1i for everything else.
  
 I've spent too much on these...


----------



## diamondears

williamleonhart said:


> Got a modded iGrado, a 325e and a RS1i. I think I'm going to mod the RS1i with distancer and G-cups. Gonna audition GR10 today. Think I'm gonna let go of the iGrado.
> 
> I don't like the sound of the GS1k or the PS1k though. I always keep a pair of 325's for Metal. RS1i for everything else.
> 
> I've spent too much on these...


 No you didn't...you deserve it...want a mint SR325is and a reserve RS1i?


----------



## BobJS

diamondears said:


> No you didn't...you deserve it...want a mint SR325is and a reserve RS1i?


 
  
 He definitely needs a mint PS500 .... not the 'e', but the better one!  .......


----------



## joseph69

diamondears said:


> Gonna be looking for the higher models, PSes or GSes, among others.
> 
> Due to the protruded driver housings, I think it would definitely be with G-Cushions. Btw, PS500e with G-Cushions over L-Cushions=better? Yes?


 
 I personally didn't care for the GS1Ki, and have never heard the PS-500/e.
 But I find the Grados I own (with the exception of the 80i with (L) cushions) sound their best with the cushions they come with.
 But I curious to hear the PS-500 with (G) cushions.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I personally didn't care for the GS1Ki, and have never heard the PS-500/e.
> But I find the Grados I own (with the exception of the 80i with (L) cushions) sound their best with the cushions they come with.
> But I curious to hear the* PS-500 with (G) cushions*.


 
 my preference BY FAR !!


----------



## ExCelciuS

Want to test your Grado ?
  

 It sound best with Grado, the guitar, tenor voices, bass, is just awesome


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> my preference BY FAR !!


 
 Even over the GS/PS1K's too?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Even over the GS/PS1K's too?


 
 not as a whole, i was referring to the g-cush as pads on the ps500
  
 today is soloist day isn't it ??


----------



## joseph69

excelcius said:


> Want to test your Grado ?
> 
> 
> It sound best with Grado, the guitar, tenor voices, bass, is just awesome


 
 WOW!
 Listening to this through MBP>Magni/Modi>325is's…just amazing sound!!!
 Who is this???


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> not as a whole, i was referring to the g-cush as pads on the ps500
> 
> today is soloist day isn't it ??


 
 Oh, I misunderstood what you meant.
 Yes today is the Soloist day! Usually FedEx comes by 9:00am, but of course not this morning, so just waiting.


----------



## jaywillin

i forgot how much i liked old george !


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i forgot how much i liked old george !


 
 Great tune!


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> ah cool! you're still looking to stay in the Grado family I see!


 
  
 oh yeah, just can't make up my mind, short list:
 ms2
 ps500 or e
 rs2
 sr325 or e
  
 that's not REAL short, but those are at the top of the list


----------



## joseph69

Just placed an order for the HD-800's…I want to try them again, especially since I really didn't give them a fair chance last time I had them. I also want to hear them side by side with the PS1K's and the Lyr/Soloist.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Just placed an order for the HD-800's…I want to try them again, especially since I really didn't give them a fair chance last time I had them. I also want to hear them side by side with the PS1K's and the Lyr/Soloist.


 
 joseph, going large !


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> joseph, going large !


 
 Even better, the dealer I ordered the 800's from called to verify, and told me they weren't in stock (website didn't state this) so I cancelled…then they called me back and said they had a demo I could try, so I said yes, this way I don't have to wait for them to burn-in!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Even better, the dealer I ordered the 800's from called to verify, and told me they weren't in stock (website didn't state this) so I cancelled…then they called me back and said they had a demo I could try, so I said yes, this way I don't have to wait for them to burn-in!


----------



## YtseJamer

jaywillin said:


> oh yeah, just can't make up my mind, short list:
> ms2
> ps500 or e
> rs2
> ...


 
  
 You should add the 225e on your list.
  
 I'm very very impressed by the sound quality of the 225e for only $200.


----------



## jaywillin

ytsejamer said:


> You should add the 225e on your list.
> 
> I'm very very impressed by the sound quality of the 225e for only $200.


 
 that's the grado that started it all ! (i had the i)
 yeah, its on there


----------



## YtseJamer

jaywillin said:


> that's the grado that started it all ! (i had the i)
> yeah, its on there


 
  
 Yeah the original 225 were my first 'real' pair of headphones 10 years ago.
  
 And now 10 years later I'm back with a pair of 225e 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  In fact I have sold everything apart from my 225e and my JH13s.  (Everything = LCD-2, LCD-3, LCD-X, HE-560, HE-400i,Oppo PM-1, OPPO PM-2, Edition 9, DT880, ESW10JPN and the Alpha Dog.)


----------



## jaywillin

ytsejamer said:


> Yeah the original 225 were my first 'real' pair of headphones 10 years ago.
> 
> And now 10 years later I'm back with a pair of 225e
> 
> ...


 
 wow, quite a list !


----------



## Paul Graham

joseph69 said:


> WOW!
> Listening to this through MBP>Magni/Modi>325is's…just amazing sound!!!
> Who is this???


 

 Chris Jones.


----------



## DaemonSire

ytsejamer said:


> Yeah the original 225 were my first 'real' pair of headphones 10 years ago.
> 
> And now 10 years later I'm back with a pair of 225e
> 
> ...


 
 May I ask where you picked them up on Canada?


----------



## joseph69

paul graham said:


> Chris Jones.


 
 Thanks!


----------



## joseph69

The Soloist has arrived...its powered up getting ready for me to listen to in a few hours!


----------



## YtseJamer

jaywillin said:


> wow, quite a list !


 
  
 Yes sir but let me tell you that I have lost a lot of money because of the resale value..
  
 Thank god I'm now happy with my 225e, my JH13s and my speakers.


----------



## YtseJamer

daemonsire said:


> May I ask where you picked them up on Canada?


 
  
 I bought most of my headphones from the USA when our CAD dollar was in a better shape...
  
 These days I'm buying from Headphone Bar or used from Canuck Audio Mart.  (Headphone Bar is a Grado and Audeze reseller.)


----------



## DaemonSire

ytsejamer said:


> I bought most of my headphones from the USA when our CAD dollar was in a better shape...
> 
> These days I'm buying from Headphone Bar or used from Canuck Audio Mart.  (Headphone Bar is a Grado and Audeze reseller.)


 
 Thanks.  HeadphoneBar, CAM and the classifieds here are my goto spots too - especially with our dollar the way it is.
  
 USD -> CAD conversion, plus potential customs/duties really hurts.


----------



## YtseJamer

daemonsire said:


> Thanks.  HeadphoneBar, CAM and the classifieds here are my goto spots too - especially with our dollar the way it is.
> 
> USD -> CAD conversion, plus potential customs/duties really hurts.


 
  
 Yes big time.
  
 It's probably a good news for our wallets


----------



## jaywillin

ytsejamer said:


> Yes sir but let me tell you that I have lost a lot of money because of the resale value..
> 
> Thank god I'm now happy with my 225e, my JH13s and my speakers.


 
 oh tell me about it !!! 
 i've bought, and sold, and bought, and sold


----------



## bassboysam

daemonsire said:


> Thanks.  HeadphoneBar, CAM and the classifieds here are my goto spots too - especially with our dollar the way it is.
> 
> USD -> CAD conversion, plus potential customs/duties really hurts.




+1

Although with the retail price of Grados it is still sometimes cheaper to buy used from the US than used in Canada. 

I just found a pair of he-400is on CAM and am going to give them a try. Curious as to how they'll compare to my HE-4.


----------



## pdrm360

ytsejamer said:


> Yes sir but let me tell you that I have lost a lot of money because of the resale value..
> 
> Thank god I'm now happy with my 225e, my JH13s and my speakers.


 
  
 I should do the same, but I'll keep my HD800.


----------



## cs098

Hey grado fans, I'm itching to pull the trigger on the ps 500s for 440 US. Heard they are pretty good.


----------



## bassboysam

cs098 said:


> Hey grado fans, I'm itching to pull the trigger on the ps 500s for 440 US. Heard they are pretty good.


it depends on what you're looking for. I find the PS500 to be Grado's weakest offering. there are headphones with similar sound signature that do it better. The SRH1540 comes to mind and Fidelio X1.


----------



## pdrm360

bassboysam said:


> it depends on what you're looking for. I find the PS500 to be Grado's weakest offering. there are headphones with similar sound signature that do it better. The SRH1540 comes to mind and Fidelio X1.


 
 Or  Fidelio X2


----------



## cs098

pdrm360 said:


> Or  Fidelio X2


 
  
  


bassboysam said:


> it depends on what you're looking for. I find the PS500 to be Grado's weakest offering. there are headphones with similar sound signature that do it better. The SRH1540 comes to mind and Fidelio X1.


 
  
 Alright thanks!!!


----------



## whirlwind

Holy smokes.....I have three pages to catch up on....all since this morning.
  
 Lots must be going on


----------



## YtseJamer

Ryan Adams is a fan of Emperor :eek:


[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/14j1jE_eGuQ[/VIDEO]


----------



## bassboysam

pdrm360 said:


> Or  Fidelio X2



Haven't heard the X2 but it's on my list.


----------



## bpcans

cs098 said:


> Hey grado fans, I'm itching to pull the trigger on the ps 500s for 440 US. Heard they are pretty good.


Do it!


----------



## joseph69

I left the Soloist powered up for 4hrs and just started listening to it. My very first initial impression is, it sound good. One thing I can tell you that I can't stand already is the  stepped attenuator…it is horrible! I definitely prefer a variable volume control, especially to find a sweet volume level, as the stepped volume control dictates your listening level 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Every in-between detents the music fade in and out from driver to driver…VERY annoying! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm definitely disappointed with this, but this has nothing to do with the way it sounds, initially.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bpcans said:


> cs098 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey grado fans, I'm itching to pull the trigger on the ps 500s for 440 US. Heard they are pretty good.
> ...




+10000000


----------



## joseph69

OK, I was treating the volume control as if it was variable (correct me if I'm wrong using the word variable) like the Woo/Schiit. I've quickly learned that the stepped volume control needs to be switched quickly from detent to detent and there is no imbalance of the music…I was adjusting it slowly as I'm use to doing with my other amps, which shouldn't be done with the Soloist…much better!


----------



## cs098

loving[max]sound said:


> +10000000


 
  
 You guys are making me confused >:\
  
 In any case there's still a week or two before the deal ends and since I bought a can from them a week ago I can still technically return it for an exchange and take a couple of hundreds off that price.  Gonna have to demo it first.
  
 Now a question, does the 500s need an external amp/dac? I only have a e07k right now, if I buy the 500s I won't have enough to upgrade my amp/dac.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

cs098 said:


> loving[max]sound said:
> 
> 
> > +10000000
> ...




My setup = ThinkPad>Arcom rPac DAC>Grado RA-1>PS500

Sounds really good!

A good DAC and amplifier will make a difference, however, if you are on a budget, you can still get good sound out of those cans without a DAC and a mid-tier amp. That is just my opinion


----------



## cs098

loving[max]sound said:


> My setup = ThinkPad>Arcom rPac DAC>Grado RA-1>PS500
> 
> Sounds really good!
> 
> A good DAC and amplifier will make a difference, however, if you are on a budget, you can still get good sound out of those cans without a DAC and a mid-tier amp. That is just my opinion


 
  
 Gonna demo it tomorrow with my amp .


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

cs098 said:


> loving[max]sound said:
> 
> 
> > My setup = ThinkPad>Arcom rPac DAC>Grado RA-1>PS500
> ...




That is the best thing you can you do, seriously. Only you can tell what sounds good to YOU!


----------



## bbophead

joseph69 said:


> OK, I was treating the volume control as if it was variable (correct me if I'm wrong using the word variable) like the Woo/Schiit. I've quickly learned that the stepped volume control needs to be switched quickly from detent to detent and there is no imbalance of the music…I was adjusting it slowly as I'm use to doing with my other amps, which shouldn't be done with the Soloist…much better!


 

 It's why I hate stepped as well.  Hard to find the sweet spot on the volume control.


----------



## joseph69

bbophead said:


> It's why I hate stepped as well.  Hard to find the sweet spot on the volume control.


 
 Yeah, your actually missing the decibels in-between, makes no sense to me!


----------



## diamondears

joseph69 said:


> Yeah, your actually missing the decibels in-between, makes no sense to me!


 

 Advantage of, and I guess the reason they used this, is to avoid accidental increase in volume that could possibly destroy your ears. The Burson Soloist is a very powerful amp. 4 watts per channel??


----------



## joseph69

diamondears said:


> Advantage of, and I guess the reason they used this, is to avoid accidental increase in volume that could possibly destroy your ears. The Burson Soloist is a very powerful amp. 4 watts per channel??


 
 I don't know, but I'm getting use to the volume increase/decrease as I adjust to different recordings and quickly getting over it…but it is hard to turn the dial being there isn't much to grip because the knob is a bit shallow in depth.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Do the Grado IEMs, say the top of the line GR10s, have that same ultrapresence and transparency associated with the Grado headphones? Or are they simply good IEMs?  Thanks!


----------



## joseph69

Soloist/PS1K's...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Stepped attenuator...


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> oh yeah, just can't make up my mind, short list:
> ms2
> ps500 or e
> rs2
> ...


 
 I almost pulled the trigger on an ms2 recently, but decided not to since I'm pretty content with my current cans. My list would be :
 - Ms2
 - Ms Pro
 and from the e series, I would like to try an Rs2e since it gets no love, or maybe a Ps500e since it's been getting a lot of love recently.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  


joseph69 said:


> Just placed an order for the HD-800's…I want to try them again, especially since I really didn't give them a fair chance last time I had them. I also want to hear them side by side with the PS1K's and the Lyr/Soloist.


 
 daaaamn!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


joseph69 said:


> Even better, the dealer I ordered the 800's from called to verify, and told me they weren't in stock (website didn't state this) so I cancelled…then they called me back and said they had a demo I could try, so I said yes, this way I don't have to wait for them to burn-in!


 
  
 ah, this sounds even better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





cs098 said:


> Hey grado fans, I'm itching to pull the trigger on the ps 500s for 440 US. Heard they are pretty good.


 
 if you're in the U.S. and this is a used PS500 (non "e" version) then price wise, you should be able to get a better price for it. Currently, most used, previous generation Ps500 are going for under $400 in the U.S.
  
 BTW, yes they are pretty damn good and don't necessarily need an amp to sound great. If you're gonna go demo them on your own portable source, make sure you take, or ask the dealer if they have an 1/4" to 1/8" adapter to be able to plug 'em into your source!


loving[max]sound said:


> My setup = ThinkPad>Arcom rPac DAC>Grado RA-1>PS500
> 
> Sounds really good!
> 
> A good DAC and amplifier will make a difference, however, if you are on a budget, you can still get good sound out of those cans without a DAC and a mid-tier amp. That is just my opinion


 
 I just bought a Grado Ra -1 amp! woohoooo!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 yeah, sure they'll sound better, but don't underestimate a Grado and old ipod, smartphone, or whatever, they'll still kick ass!
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> Do the Grado IEMs, say the top of the line GR10s, have that same ultrapresence and transparency associated with the Grado headphones? Or are they simply good IEMs?  Thanks!


 
  
 never tried the GR10, but had the Gr8's along time ago. Very comfortable and easy to manage. Most surprising thing I remember was that it had good sub bass. I remember I was watching a movie with them, and was shocked after an explosion went off. Man! what the hell, where did that come from!?  ...Deep bass! 
 I don't remember it having much presence in the mid bass region. Highs were very sparkly, a bright iem if I remember correctly...


----------



## cs098

Don't worry it's the e version.


----------



## wormsdriver

Sooo  ...Did anybody here end up buying those Sr200 in wooden cups that were on the FS thread over the weekend?
  
 Pretty sweet deal, imo. I contacted the seller but somebody else had got them already.
  
 Whoever bought them, my wallet says "thanks!"


----------



## wormsdriver

cs098 said:


> Don't worry it's the e version.


 
 Nice!


----------



## pdrm360

wormsdriver said:


> I almost pulled the trigger on an ms2 recently, but decided not to since I'm pretty content with my current cans. My list would be :
> - Ms2
> - Ms Pro
> and from the e series, I would like to try an Rs2e since it gets no love, or maybe a Ps500e since it's been getting a lot of love recently.


 
  
 If you like the MS Pro, you should try the RS1e too.


----------



## gefski

cs098 said:


> You guys are making me confused >:\
> 
> In any case there's still a week or two before the deal ends and since I bought a can from them a week ago I can still technically return it for an exchange and take a couple of hundreds off that price.  Gonna have to demo it first.
> 
> Now a question, does the 500s need an external amp/dac? I only have a e07k right now, if I buy the 500s I won't have enough to upgrade my amp/dac.




Grados don't "need" a better amp/dac. But since they (Grados) are very transparent, future upgrades of other components will be HUGELY rewarding. Just take a step at a time and enjoy the music!


----------



## pdrm360

Finally, I tried the RS2e, they are great and sound very close to the RS1i, though the RS1i is still superior in everything, IMO.


----------



## wormsdriver

pdrm360 said:


> If you like the MS Pro, you should try the RS1e too.


 
 I've never heard the Ms Pro or the rest I listed above. I think I'm actually more interested in the Ms2 than the Ms pro for some reason...
  


pdrm360 said:


> Finally, I tried the RS2e, they are great and sound very close to the RS1i, though the RS1i is still superior in everything, IMO.


 
 cool! at least somebody's heard them. Not much praise for any of the Rs2 models, either original, "i" or "e" version.


----------



## pdrm360

wormsdriver said:


> cool! at least somebody's heard them. Not much praise for any of the Rs2 models, either original, "i" or "e" version.


 
  
 Actually, they sound more close to the RS1i than the RS1e, IMO.


----------



## whirlwind

Joseph,  a congratulations is due to you, for your new gear.....enjoy.
  
 I am excited to hear how the soloist and hd800 pair up.
  
 I am on the bubble about getting a stepped attenuator on my new amp...it adds $180 to the price....still mauling the idea over.
  
 anyways....congrats on your new gear


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

gefski said:


> cs098 said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are making me confused >:\
> ...




Very well said!!!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

wormsdriver said:


> I just bought a Grado Ra -1 amp! woohoooo!!!:tongue_smile:




Congrats man! Enjoy it, I really like mine. Let me know how you feel about it after a few listening sessions


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Soloist/PS1K's...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


whirlwind said:


> Joseph,  a congratulations is due to you, for your new gear.....enjoy.
> 
> I am excited to hear how the soloist and hd800 pair up.
> 
> ...


 
 while i can't provide the technical details, but isn't the conventional wisdom regarding stepped attenuators that they are more accurate ? and i believe the soloist's attenuator is made inhouse, and not bought off the self .
 i know when i had my soloist, it did take some getting used to, but between the volume control, and the gain settings, i was able to find whatever volume setting i preferred 
 i do remember the first time i heard the "pop" as i adjusted the volume, i thought something might be wrong ! lol


----------



## BobJS

joseph69 said:


> I left the Soloist powered up for 4hrs and just started listening to it. My very first initial impression is, it sound good. One thing I can tell you that I can't stand already is the  stepped attenuator…it is horrible! I definitely prefer a variable volume control, especially to find a sweet volume level, as the stepped volume control dictates your listening level
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I don't know if the Soloist has the same trait as the Conductor (amp PLUS dac), but when I first got my Conductor I was so disappointed with the sound that I had it boxed up and ready to return.
 Several people on a forum told me the Conductor REALLY needs burn-in before it sounds decent.
  
 Not being particularly believing of the phenomenon of "burn-in" for hardware without moving parts (like the diaphragm of a headphone), I was skeptical, but I did burn it in for a couple of weeks, and the difference was astounding.
  
 The weak bass became strong and authoritative, and the highs cleaned up.  Even today, I find it needs to be on 10-15 minutes before it sounds right.  I don't know if this pertains just to the Conductor, or is a characteristic of Burson's Soloist as well, but I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*My Latest Grado Acquisition*
  
 Though many people display their allegiance to their product by having its name tattooed onto their chest, my wife will not permit me to tattoo "GRADO" onto my chest.  She fears that it may be viewed if I'm in a car wreck and misread as "Gertrude" (her name is Kay!).
  
 So.... next best thing... still on my chest, but removable.
  
 My Grado Shirt!


----------



## bbophead

I've got two different Grado tees but might have to have this.  From where?  Grado?


----------



## bpcans

ruthieandjohn said:


> *My Latest Grado Acquisition*
> 
> Though many people display their allegiance to their product by having its name tattooed onto their chest, my wife will not permit me to tattoo "GRADO" onto my chest.  She fears that it may be viewed if I'm in a car wreck and misread as "Gertrude" (her name is Kay!).
> 
> ...


Okay, inquiring minds want to know. Where did you get the shirt?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

bpcans said:


> Okay, inquiring minds want to know. Where did you get the shirt?


 
 Just like the tattoo...
  
 Custom made - found a Grado logo that embraced both the Joseph Grado Signature Products company and the (John) Grado Labs, that did not distinguish between headphones and phono cartridges (and holographic microphones!), and had it embroidered in wood-colored thread on a chambray shirt.
  
 Next acquisition will be a custom Grado chef's apron... the pockets are perfect for holding your portable player, its amp, and the extra three feet of cord that each Grado headphone has beyond what is needed for portable audio!
  
 I did get a second shirt, size XL, that I am happy to trade to anyone for a new Grado PS1000e!!  I'll even iron the shirt for you!


----------



## bbophead

I should have known (slaps forehead hard).


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Joseph,  a congratulations is due to you, for your new gear.....enjoy.
> 
> I am excited to hear how the soloist and hd800 pair up.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you very much whirlwind.
 I'm enjoying the Soloist with the little amount of burn-in already, I feel it has excellent potential from my initial impressions. If I decide to keep the
 Soloist, I really think I'm going to ask Burson if I could have the stepped attenuator replaced (by them) with an Alps volume control…I really don't like it, and if the Soloist didn't sound as good as it sounds initially I would have sent it back already due to the stepped attenuator.
 I'll keep you posted when I get the 800's (maybe tomorrow) but I need the Soloist to burn-in more before impressions…the 800's should have good burn-in being there demos.
Thank you again!




  


bobjs said:


> I don't know if the Soloist has the same trait as the Conductor (amp PLUS dac), but when I first got my Conductor I was so disappointed with the sound that I had it boxed up and ready to return.
> Several people on a forum told me the Conductor REALLY needs burn-in before it sounds decent.
> 
> Not being particularly believing of the phenomenon of "burn-in" for hardware without moving parts (like the diaphragm of a headphone), I was skeptical, but I did burn it in for a couple of weeks, and the difference was astounding.
> ...


 
 I do believe in burn-in (don't want to create a discussion about this) from my experience. This amp came on strong, which is good, and if I find something that gives me a good initial impression, I know it will only improve. I also leave all my equipment on for at least 20 minutes before listening. Thanks for the mentioning.


----------



## swspiers

ruthieandjohn said:


> Next acquisition will be a custom Grado chef's apron... the pockets are perfect for holding your portable player, its amp, and the extra three feet of cord that each Grado headphone has beyond what is needed for portable audio!


 
 Dude, I seriously, seriously want to find, buy, or make a Grado apron!


----------



## swspiers

joseph69 said:


> Thank you very much whirlwind.
> I'm enjoying the Soloist with the little amount of burn-in already, I feel it has excellent potential from my initial impressions. If I decide to keep the
> Soloist, I really think I'm going to ask Burson if I could have the stepped attenuator replaced (by them) with an Alps volume control…I really don't like it, and if the Soloist didn't sound as good as it sounds initially I would have sent it back already due to the stepped attenuator.
> I'll keep you posted when I get the 800's (maybe tomorrow) but I need the Soloist to burn-in more before impressions…the 800's should have good burn-in being there demos.
> Thank you again!


 
 too funny.  One of my favorite things about the Soloist is the stepped attenuator.  Total control, in a predictable interval.  One of the few amps that for me has been "set it and forget it".  I also love the feel and heft to the dial.  Going back to an alps control always makes me feel like I'm playing with a toy.
  
 I am really looking forward to the HD800 impressions...


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> too funny.  One of my favorite things about the Soloist is the stepped attenuator.  Total control, in a predictable interval.  One of the few amps that for me has been "set it and forget it".  I also love the feel and heft to the dial.  Going back to an alps control always makes me feel like I'm playing with a toy.
> 
> I am really looking forward to the HD800 impressions...


 
 i liked the stepped attenuator too, 
 and as for "heft" the soloist has it in spades , its a chunk ! 
 y'all are making me want one AGAIN ! i thought i'd gotten over my recent soloist contemplation


----------



## jaywillin

yesterday would have been my favorite guitarist b'day, thanks for what you gave us skydog !!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Please pardon my ignorance, but what is a stepped attenuator? And what advantages does it truly have to offer to sound, or durability of device? Thanks guys . I love learning about audio/analog on this forum. I feel like this is one of those multidisciplinary hobbies where you enjoy art, and various forms of science and whatever.

Maybe I am just saying whatever since it is morning, and I am on my way to work after taking a few days off. (coworker dropped a +110lbs engine on my hands, lovely)


----------



## smitty1110

loving[max]sound said:


> Please pardon my ignorance, but what is a stepped attenuator? And what advantages does it truly have to offer to sound, or durability of device? Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 A stepped attenuator is a bunch of discrete resistors wired up so that as you turn a knob (or some other mechanism, see the Schiit Ragnarok) to change the volume of the audio. You also have to have matched resistors for each channel, so if you need 16 steps of volume control, a 2-channel setup has 32 resistors, and a 4-channel balanced setup has 64. The idea is that you can get very, very good channel matching, which is a problem on smaller potentiometers. the downside is that you can usually hear a pop, or some other noise when moving between resistors because of how the switching works. Some cheaper attenuators can be mildly unpleasant, since they can have very loud pops, and certain designs also change the output impedance of the circuit they are in, which complicates stuff. See this thread for a bit more discussion about stepped attenuators. IT ges a bit complicated at parts, but look through Steve Eddy's posts, he explains some of the technical details. He'd also probably be glad to give you a much more thorough description than I can. Right, too much stuff before my coffee, time to actually wake up...


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> too funny.  One of my favorite things about the Soloist is the stepped attenuator.  Total control, in a predictable interval.  One of the few amps that for me has been "set it and forget it".  I also love the feel and heft to the dial.  Going back to an alps control always makes me feel like I'm playing with a toy.
> 
> I am really looking forward to the HD800 impressions...


 
 I know its supposed to better balanced, but I have no issues with the volume control on any of my other amps with balance, plus I like the smooth motion much better. The detents in this amp make me feel like I need a channel lock to turn sometimes.
  I'm getting use too it though, and I do lie the sound so far, and I only listened to it for a total of 8-9hrs, and *already* this is the best sounding amp *I've* heard with my PS1K's. I should get the 800's today, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

swspiers said:


> Dude, I seriously, seriously want to find, buy, or make a Grado apron!



@swspiers, when I get mine made, I'll post a picture here and post ordering info from the place that made it, so you (and anyone else) can order it direct from them.

Ok?


----------



## diamondears

joseph69 said:


> I know its supposed to better balanced, but I have no issues with the volume control on any of my other amps with balance, plus I like the smooth motion much better. The detents in this amp make me feel like I need a channel lock to turn sometimes.
> I'm getting use too it though, and I do lie the sound so far, and I only listened to it for a total of 8-9hrs, and *already* this is the best sounding amp *I've* heard with my PS1K's. I should get the 800's today, I'll keep you posted.


 When I listened to the Soloist, I was also surprised by the stepped volume control. What I did is I put the gain into low (Solist has a low-mid-high gain switch/buttons). The stepped volume became a no-issue at all at the low gain. Maybe that's one thing Burson designed it, to force you to use the lowest gain possible.


----------



## diamondears

Remember it's a 4watts amp per channel.


----------



## whirlwind

Went to see Bonamassa last night...so I am really in the mood now.
  
 This is not from last nights show, but he played the same set , I believe.
  
 Here is a great accoustic version of different shades of blue
  

  

  
 Show started out awesome.....Stage was dark and an accoustic version of AC/DC Highway To hell was playing....which I thought was just a recording .....then after the lights on stage come on....there sat Joe and his accoustic band in Ded Nugents t-shirts.....haha.....it was great...
  
 You ain't heard anything until you hear highway to hell played with a nickleharpa


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

ruthieandjohn said:


> *My Latest Grado Acquisition*
> 
> Though many people display their allegiance to their product by having its name tattooed onto their chest, my wife will not permit me to tattoo "GRADO" onto my chest.  She fears that it may be viewed if I'm in a car wreck and misread as "Gertrude" (her name is Kay!).
> 
> ...


 
  
 This is awesome! Where can I get one?


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Soooooooo does anyone have a pair of Grados with the brown leather headband? Apparently they are shipping with that headband, stock.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

loving[max]sound said:


> This is awesome! Where can I get one?


 

 I've arranged with the supplier to accept orders directly, individually.
  
 If you want a shirt like that, it is $68.50 plus about $4.00 shipping for continental US for one shirt  (they also ship internationally).
  
 Ask for Jack or George, and ask for the Grado Chambrey Shirt that they completed on Nov. 20, 2014.  They will know what you mean.  You will need to select a size (S, M , L, XL...).  The color for the logo is the dark brown (the artwork below also shows maroon but I decided against that).
  
 The supplier is
  
 Ann Arbor T Shirt Company
 734-274-2659
http://www.annarbortees.com/
  
 They become much cheaper if more than one is ordered, and they are willing to take orders over a couple of week interval and do them all at once, if you just let them know.  Please let me know as well, so I can tell them when it looks like interest has paused and they should do their batch.
  
 They will also be starting my apron with pockets and the Grado logo, once we agree upon an apron, and they have agreed to the same arrangement for the aprons, once the first is made.
  
 Any questions? Let me know.
  
 Thanks!
  
 John


----------



## bpcans

loving[max]sound said:


> Soooooooo does anyone have a pair of Grados with the brown leather headband? Apparently they are shipping with that headband, stock.


My brown headband looks great on my RS1i's. I might have to get a stock brown one from Grado.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bpcans said:


> My brown headband looks great on my RS1i's. I might have to get a stock brown one from Grado.


 
  
 You got a picture of the headband you got on there?


----------



## bpcans

loving[max]sound said:


> You got a picture of the headband you got on there?


Here's a pic of my RS1i's with the G-cushions and a Manta headband.


----------



## Benfica1

bpcans said:


> Here's a pic of my RS1i's with the G-cushions and a Manta headband.


I'm new here. Thought I'd join the fun. Here's my stock rs1e with a brown headband.


----------



## cs098

Eh might as well


----------



## joseph69

Got the 800's today…I'll do some serious listening with the Soloist/800's starting tonight.
 I already like the Soloist with the PS1K's, in a very short time.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Got the 800's today…I'll do some serious listening with the Soloist/800's starting tonight.
> I already like the Soloist with the PS1K's, in a very short time.


 
 Looking very much forward to these impressions, Joseph.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Looking very much forward to these impressions, Joseph.


 
 Will give them, just need sufficient amount of time.


----------



## whirlwind

Sure......give them plenty of time


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Got the 800's today…I'll do some serious listening with the Soloist/800's starting tonight.
> I already like the Soloist with the PS1K's, in a very short time.


 
 looks like you'll have a fun weekend !
  
 the wa6se is on the ups and out for delivery, hopefully i'll have some good luck !!


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> looks like you'll have a fun weekend !
> 
> the wa6se is on the ups and out for delivery, hopefully i'll have some good luck !!


 
 Its coming back to you from Woo?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Its coming back to you from Woo?


 
 from the buyer
 it was the fuse, i pulled it out, burned up, a trip to rat shack, and the wa6se is purring like a kitten as we speak !!


----------



## whirlwind

Getting ready for the show tomorrow in Youngstown!
  
 WOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Getting ready for the show tomorrow in Youngstown!
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOO




 wow, dig the chicks !


----------



## whirlwind

Ha ha....settle down, Jay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Glad it was just a fuse on the woo....that is wonderful!


----------



## swspiers

whirlwind said:


> Ha ha....settle down, Jay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I think you mean "woo-derful"


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> I think you mean "woo-derful"


 





 yes it is


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> yes it is


 

 Hey Jay- exactly what gear to you have on hand right now?
  
 Oh yeah- my Alpha Primes are slated for delivery tomorrow.  I expect great things, but it's going to take a very high quality experience to supplant the HE-400i's in my opinion.
  
 And, I got a set of Hifiman RE-400 in-ears last week as well.  All I can tell you is stay away, my friend.  In ears and customs are a rabbit hole you do NOT want to go down...


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > yes it is
> ...


 
 I have had my RE400  since they come out....I use them when I am lying in bed and I love them.....i use comply tips and they sound stunning plugged into my c-moy.
  
 How are you liking them, Scott.


----------



## swspiers

whirlwind said:


> I have had my RE400  since they come out....I use them when I am lying in bed and I love them.....i use comply tips and they sound stunning plugged into my c-moy.
> 
> How are you liking them, Scott.




Stunning is the right word. And out of my HTC One!


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I have had my RE400  since they come out....I use them when I am lying in bed and I love them.....i use comply tips and they sound stunning plugged into my c-moy.
> ...


 
 Cool beans......for $100 I consider them a great bargain


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> from the buyer
> it was the fuse, i pulled it out, burned up, a trip to rat shack, and the wa6se is purring like a kitten as we speak !!


 
 Very good to hear it was just a fuse…something sounds strange on the buyers side? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Are you going to keep the 6-SE?


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Hey Jay- exactly what gear to you have on hand right now?
> 
> Oh yeah- my Alpha Primes are slated for delivery tomorrow.  I expect great things, but it's going to take a very high quality experience to supplant the HE-400i's in my opinion.
> 
> And, I got a set of Hifiman RE-400 in-ears last week as well.  All I can tell you is stay away, my friend.  In ears and customs are a rabbit hole you do NOT want to go down...


 
  
 inhouse right now, the wa6se, the lyr, the wadia 121, the lcd2f, and the t1
 i think you'll like the prime ! do let us know
  
  


joseph69 said:


> Very good to hear it was just a fuse…something sounds strange on the buyers side?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 yeah, not sure, there, haven't heard from him since i authorized the refund through paypal. 
 i think i'm going to keep the 6se, at least for a while, the decision i'm trying to make now is whether to keep the lyr i've got some nice tubes for it, so instead of selling and buying it back 
 one day in the future, maybe i'll hang on to it
 with the t1 and and the lcd2's the 6se is actually better of the two, it really improves the t1 experience.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> inhouse right now, the wa6se, the lyr, the wadia 121, the lcd2f, and the t1
> i think you'll like the prime ! do let us know
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I too am in the same predicament since listening to the Soloist since I've gotten it. The Soloist has taken the PS1K's too a different level in a *short time*, so I can just imagine after a couple of hundred hrs. The instrument separation/clarity is much better as well as the sound-stage, and the bass is much, much more controlled/tighter with greater slam and the dynamics are night/day!. Its like the Soloist woke the PS's right up compared to the Lyr which now sound congested with uncontrolled bass...and I have some real good tubes in the Lyr also.  Don't get me wrong, the Lyr is in no way a dog, but the Soloist IMO just does the PS's some fine, fine justice. And believe me the Soloist would be going back due to the stepped volume control (that I hate but am getting use too) if I didn't feel it paired so very well with the PS's. I'm also not sure what I want to do with my Lyr either, but most likely I will put it up for sale instead of it sitting in the box doing nothing. Glad your enjoying the 6-SE again…some things just happen for a reason!


----------



## swspiers

Trade the Lyr for something else...


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Ladies and Gentlement,

I would like to extend a very special "Thank You" to @bpcans and to @one1speed!

@bpcans has been so kind to send me a Grado Pin from Pintrill

@one1speed took action and messaged me when I asked about the Grado PH1, letting me know he was willing to sell it to me.

The kindness of these guys, and also others in this group (you know who you are), should be commended.

Thank you for making this a very enjoyable hobby!!!


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> Trade the Lyr for something else...


 
 +1 for you…the Soloist is a fine amp!
 I do have the itch to try the GS1Ke's.


----------



## swspiers

joseph69 said:


> +1 for you…the Soloist is a fine amp!
> I do have the itch to try the GS1Ke's.




With the Soloist, power—hungry cans are in play as well!


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> With the Soloist, power—hungry cans are in play as well!


 
 Yes I know, that's why I got the HD-800's to try with the Soloist.
 I listened to the 800's (demo's already burned-in) for about 4hrs with the Soloist…put the PS's back on a little while ago, and although the 800's are a great sounding HP, I absolutely prefer the PS's. I also tried/returned the HE-400i's with the Lyr about a month ago, and I just can't get away from Grado's intimate/live sounding mid-range for nothing. I don't know why I'm even bothering anymore…I guess its just out of curiosity/fun at this point, but every time I try a different headphone, I can't wait to put on any of my Grados.


----------



## swspiers

joseph69 said:


> Yes I know, that's why I got the HD-800's to try with the Soloist.
> I listened to the 800's (demo's already burned-in) for about 4hrs with the Soloist…put the PS's back on a little while ago, and although the 800's are a great sounding HP, I absolutely prefer the PS's. I also tried/returned the HE-400i's with the Lyr about a month ago, and I just can't get away from Grado's intimate/live sounding mid-range for nothing. I don't know why I'm even bothering anymore…I guess its just out of curiosity/fun at this point, but every time I try a different headphone, I can't wait to put on any of my Grados.


 

 There is that.  Could explain why I love the 400i's more than you, with the Soloist being a factor.  I just can't get excited by tubes, even hybrids.  I crave tight control.  Tubes that do the same thing cost $$$, and why buy tubes for straight-ahead power and purity?
  
 For intimate/live, Grado does seem the way to go.  But for power and control, for me it's planars.  I'm a sucker for that darn bass!


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> There is that.  Could explain why I love the 400i's more than you, with the Soloist being a factor.  I just can't get excited by tubes, even hybrids.  I crave tight control.  Tubes that do the same thing cost $$$, and why buy tubes for straight-ahead power and purity?
> 
> For intimate/live, Grado does seem the way to go.  But for power and control, for me it's planars.  I'm a sucker for that darn bass!


 
 Good point about the amps, but I think it has a lot to do with matching the right amp regardless if its tube/hybrid/SS to the right HP for yourself, because I must say the RS1i's/WA6 are a match made in heaven to my ears (and I haven't even tried them with the Soloist yet, and never tried them with the Lyr either, because I'm totally satisfied with the RS1i/WA6 combo) but did try the PS's with both the Woo/Lyr and felt they needed the power/control of a SS amp.
  
And I'm just a sucker for those mids!
 After taking off the 800's and putting on the PS's, I feel this is where its at for me… it just sounds
 right too me!


----------



## diamondears

joseph69 said:


> I too am in the same predicament since listening to the Soloist since I've gotten it. The Soloist has taken the PS1K's too a different level in a *short time*, so I can just imagine after a couple of hundred hrs. The instrument separation/clarity is much better as well as the sound-stage, and the bass is much, much more controlled/tighter with greater slam and the dynamics are night/day!. Its like the Soloist woke the PS's right up compared to the Lyr which now sound congested with uncontrolled bass...and I have some real good tubes in the Lyr also.  Don't get me wrong, the Lyr is in no way a dog, but the Soloist IMO just does the PS's some fine, fine justice. And believe me the Soloist would be going back due to the stepped volume control (that I hate but am getting use too) if I didn't feel it paired so very well with the PS's. I'm also not sure what I want to do with my Lyr either, but most likely I will put it up for sale instead of it sitting in the box doing nothing. Glad your enjoying the 6-SE again…some things just happen for a reason!


 I've read that the stepped attenuator/volume is for sound quality purposes; it's much better than the regular non-stepped. 

What the Soloist's HP out's output impedance? The website says 30 ohms, and read somewhere (inner fidelity IIRC) it's below 1 ohm. Which is which? Have you researched in this?


----------



## pdrm360

benfica1 said:


> I'm new here. Thought I'd join the fun. Here's my stock rs1e with a brown headband.


 


cs098 said:


> Eh might as well


 
  
 They look beautiful!


----------



## ExCelciuS

joseph69 said:


> ... and I just can't get away from Grado's intimate/live sounding mid-range for nothing. I don't know why I'm even bothering anymore…I guess its just out of curiosity/fun at this point, but every time I try a different headphone, I can't wait to put on any of my Grados. ...


 
  
 That what's make Grado become my end-of-the-journey headphone ..., end-of-the-journey headphone means, it'll never get you bored, and what make it won't bored me is that intimate/live sounding mid-range, the micro details especially from wooden instrument, like guitars, cellos, etc, and its tight but not overpowered bass impact with natural sound stage width and depth.., after using Grado, others headphone just feel cold and steely, too thin.., too bulk, too far, too dark, to up front, or too something, not warm..., just 'not right'
  
 Right now, for me there are only 2 headphones that I'm preferred more to my Grado, they are, Sennheiser Orpheus HEV-90 and Stax SR 007 MK-2, the rest..., well just for fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I've never expected my end-of-journey headphone is Grado, if I'd knew it from the beginning I could save much $$$ , but everybody have their own preferences and have to walk their journey to search their true 'earmate' ..
  
 Oh, and does anybody know where to buy Bower and Wilkins Very Audiophile New Recordings series? I thought that's not only Bower and Wilkins but also Grado test sound series, because I find that recording sounds very very best with Grado headphones, for example like in this video
  

  
 Cheers.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> swspiers said:
> 
> 
> > There is that.  Could explain why I love the 400i's more than you, with the Soloist being a factor.  I just can't get excited by tubes, even hybrids.  I crave tight control.  Tubes that do the same thing cost $$$, and why buy tubes for straight-ahead power and purity?
> ...


 
 +1 Joseph....IMO....the amp must be able to do more than just power the headphone.......the right combo seems to create a certain synergy....and that is what I am looking for.
  
 It is what make the RS1i and mad ear combo, imo.
  
 Some people do not believe in the synergy thing....I just happen to be one who does.


----------



## joseph69

diamondears said:


> I've read that the stepped attenuator/volume is for sound quality purposes; it's much better than the regular non-stepped.
> 
> What the Soloist's HP out's output impedance? The website says 30 ohms, and read somewhere (inner fidelity IIRC) it's below 1 ohm. Which is which? Have you researched in this?


 
 I know, its just that I hate the feel of it.
 The output impedance is 6 ohm's - 600 ohm's.
  


excelcius said:


> That what's make Grado become my end-of-the-journey headphone ..., end-of-the-journey headphone means, it'll never get you bored, and what make it won't bored me is that intimate/live sounding mid-range, the micro details especially from wooden instrument, like guitars, cellos, etc, and its tight but not overpowered bass impact with natural sound stage width and depth.., after using Grado, others headphone just feel cold and steely, too thin.., too bulk, too far, too dark, to up front, or too something, not warm..., just 'not right'
> 
> Right now, for me there are only 2 headphones that I'm preferred more to my Grado, they are, Sennheiser HEV-90 and Stax SR 007 MK-2, the rest..., well just for fun
> 
> ...




 +1 Grados sound always keeps the music realism of vocals/instruments very much alive.
 The recording above is just amazing…I listened to it with my Schiit M/M combo/325is's and was blown away! 
  


whirlwind said:


> +1 Joseph....IMO....the amp must be able to do more than just power the headphone.......the right combo seems to create a certain synergy....and that is what I am looking for.
> 
> It is what make the RS1i and mad ear combo, imo.
> 
> Some people do not believe in the synergy thing....I just happen to be one who does.


 
 Agreed 100%
 This is what I was looking for with the PS1K's…I knew they could much better synergy with the right amp, and do they!
 BTW, I didn't give up on the 800's, they will be back on my head tonight again.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

loving[max]sound said:


> Ladies and Gentlement,
> 
> I would like to extend a very special "Thank You" to @bpcans and to @one1speed!
> 
> ...



I'm so glad you added the picture. When I saw your thanks to bpcans for the pin, I started running through Grado model numbers in my mind (RS1? Nope! GR10? Nope!) trying to arrive at some thing with "pin" as its model number, all the while marveling at his generosity. I decided "p" must be for phono, and it was a Grado cartridge. 

Then I saw the picture with the pin sitting on the amp and discovered...

"pin" meant... PIN!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Good point about the amps, but I think_* it has a lot to do with matching the right amp regardless if its tube/hybrid/SS to the right HP for yourself*_, because I must say the RS1i's/WA6 are a match made in heaven to my ears (and I haven't even tried them with the Soloist yet, and never tried them with the Lyr either, because I'm totally satisfied with the RS1i/WA6 combo) but did try the PS's with both the Woo/Lyr and felt they needed the power/control of a SS amp.
> 
> And I'm just a sucker for those mids!
> After taking off the 800's and putting on the PS's, I feel this is where its at for me… it just sounds
> right too me!


 
 SYNERGY  !!! yep, i agree wholeheartedly !


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> +1 Joseph....IMO....the amp must be able to do more than just power the headphone.......the right combo seems to create a certain synergy....and that is what I am looking for.
> 
> It is what make the RS1i and mad ear combo, imo.
> 
> Some people do not believe in the _*synergy thing*_....I just happen to be one who does.


 
  
 there's that word again !  the whole is greater than the sum of the parts ! damn straight


----------



## YtseJamer

excelcius said:


> That what's make Grado become my end-of-the-journey headphone ..., end-of-the-journey headphone means, it'll never get you bored, and what make it won't bored me is that intimate/live sounding mid-range, the micro details especially from wooden instrument, like guitars, cellos, etc, and its tight but not overpowered bass impact with natural sound stage width and depth.., after using Grado, others headphone just feel cold and steely, too thin.., too bulk, too far, too dark, to up front, or too something, not warm..., just 'not right'
> 
> Right now, for me there are only 2 headphones that I'm preferred more to my Grado, they are, Sennheiser HEV-90 and Stax SR 007 MK-2, the rest..., well just for fun
> 
> ...




Well said man!


----------



## ExCelciuS

joseph69 said:


> I know, its just that I hate the feel of it.
> The output impedance is 6 ohm's - 600 ohm's.
> 
> +1 Grados sound always keeps the music realism of vocals/instruments very much alive.
> ...


 
  
  


ytsejamer said:


> Well said man!


 
  
 Thanks joseph69 and pfillion, but does anybody know where to buy Bower and Wilkins Very Audiophile New Recordings series?


----------



## YtseJamer

It's time to rock!


----------



## swspiers

The Alpha Primes are in da' house!


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> The Alpha Primes are in da' house!


 
 well ??


----------



## bpcans

swspiers said:


> The Alpha Primes are in da' house!


*


jaywillin said:



			well ??   

Click to expand...

*+1 Inquiring minds, and ears, want to know.


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> well ??


 
  
  


bpcans said:


> +1 Inquiring minds, and ears, want to know.


 

 Okay, you guys kinda know me, so you may know my humor.  These headphones are like listening to Motorhead or Miley Cyrus through B&W Nautilus or upper-end Maggies.  It just should not happen, as I just observed on the Prime Impression thread.
  
 Back when I auditioned the GS-1000e's a few months ago, I couldn't ship them off fast enough.  Top of the line headphones require a serious commitment to the other equipment, and the recordings that we listen to.  The Primes are in that league.  I'm concerned that the comparisons to the SR-009 and HD-800 are not hyperbole.  The reason is that these cans are only good for about 10 to 20% of my collection.
  
 This is also the first time that I truly experienced a difference between solid state amps.  The Burson and the FiiO that I have or not on the same planet in many respects, but my Grado's and the 400i's sound amazing on both.  Not so much with the Primes, especially in the bass and soundstage. The FiiO sounds okay, but the Burson can be stunning  with the Primes.  I used the same exact source- laptop playing FLAC files with my computer.
  
  I might have to re-evaluate my agnosticism regarding DAC's (I draw the line at cables).
  
 The GS1000e and the Hifiman HE-560's both scared me.  With the Primes, I'm downright terrified.  In a good way, I hope...
  
 Guys, these are so revealing and neutral that they blow my mind so far.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Okay, you guys kinda know me, so you may know my humor.  These headphones are like listening to Motorhead or Miley Cyrus through B&W Nautilus or upper-end Maggies.  It just should not happen, as I just observed on the Prime Impression thread.
> 
> Back when I auditioned the GS-1000e's a few months ago, I couldn't ship them off fast enough.  Top of the line headphones require a serious commitment to the other equipment, and the recordings that we listen to.  The Primes are in that league.  I'm concerned that the comparisons to the SR-009 and HD-800 are not hyperbole.  The reason is that these cans are only good for about 10 to 20% of my collection.
> 
> ...


 
 thanks for your thoughts !
 one of the things i loved, and miss about the lcd xis it's capable of stunning sound, while at the same time, fairly kind to lesser source material and gear


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> thanks for your thoughts !
> one of the things i loved, and miss about the lcd xis it's capable of stunning sound, while at the same time, fairly kind to lesser source material and gear




That's what the 400is do so well.


----------



## JoeDoe

swspiers said:


> That's what the 400is do so well.




Same with the 500s.


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Same with the 500s.


 
 yep !


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> The Alpha Primes are in da' house!


 
 Congratulations, enjoy!!!


----------



## diamondears

excelcius said:


> Thanks joseph69 and pfillion, but does anybody know where to buy Bower and Wilkins Very Audiophile New Recordings series?


 Japan.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I've found that the G Cushs suck out all the bass. Now if you put them on a un-burned 325 you've got the definition of "bleeding ears". 

On the other hand the ps500 is said to be the bassiest of all Grado's, but I've not heard them yet. I think I might have made the mistake of buying both the 325 and the rs1


----------



## xylin6

Does anyone here own both the PS500 and the PS500e and if so,can you please describe some differences between the sound of the original and newer model?


----------



## diamondears

xylin6 said:


> Does anyone here own both the PS500 and the PS500e and if so,can you please describe some differences between the sound of the original and newer model?


 

 That would be interesting, especially after burn-in.


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> I've found that the G Cushs suck out all the bass. Now if you put them on a un-burned 325 you've got the definition of "bleeding ears".


 
 +1


----------



## bpcans

williamleonhart said:


> I've found that the G Cushs suck out all the bass. Now if you put them on a un-burned 325 you've got the definition of "bleeding ears".
> 
> On the other hand the ps500 is said to be the bassiest of all Grado's, but I've not heard them yet. I think I might have made the mistake of buying both the 325 and the rs1


I wholeheartedly agree with your assessment that putting the Grado g-cushions on my RS1i's decreases the bass significantly. IMHO I would keep the RS1's for sure, but the 325's are fine headphones too and can't be dismissed if their sound is pleasurable to your ears.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> IMHO I would keep the RS1's for sure, but the 325's are fine headphones too and can't be dismissed if their sound is pleasurable to your ears.


 
 Totally agree, their both excellent headphones!


----------



## ExCelciuS

diamondears said:


> Japan.


 
 Thanks diamondears, because before this, I've had search amazon and didn't find them, I thought amazon have all things, but actually they didn't


----------



## diamondears

excelcius said:


> Thanks diamondears, because before this, I've had search amazon and didn't find them, I thought amazon have all things, but actually they didn't


 

 Try Pauler Acoustics/Stockfish Records' website. The label at the back indicates this, as well as the following:
  
 "Manufactured by Silk Road Musci Co. Ltd. under license from Stockfish Records"
 "CD mastered and pressed by Sony Japan"
  
 Great album/CD. All the songs in there are great, especially for testing the mettle of your gear. Grados sound excellent with them.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

williamleonhart said:


> I've found that the G Cushs suck out all the bass. Now if you put them on a un-burned 325 you've got the definition of "bleeding ears".
> 
> On the other hand the ps500 is said to be the bassiest of all Grado's, but I've not heard them yet. I think I might have made the mistake of buying both the 325 and the rs1




Each headphone brings something to the table. I have boht the RS1i, and the MS2i, and I find both of them pleasing (The RS1i is more pleasing), but nevertheless I have my music organized based on which album/artist sounds best in what headphone. The SR325 is a good all around headphone from what I have read in the forums, so no need to feel bad about getting them .

Also, as mentioned here before, I have the MS2i with G-Cush on them, and they sound fantastic, maybe you can trade your SR325 for an MS2i?


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bpcans said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with your assessment that putting the Grado g-cushions on my RS1i's decreases the bass significantly. IMHO I would keep the RS1's for sure, but the 325's are fine headphones too and can't be dismissed if their sound is pleasurable to your ears.




Well said!


----------



## diamondears

loving[max]sound said:


> Well said!


 I'd say SR325is is the best. Only caveat is you need better amp to bring out its potential. But maybe I have a SR325is lemon...


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Just a little photo editing . It brings out the gold, in the Grado Gold.


----------



## bpcans

loving[max]sound said:


> Just a little photo editing . It brings out the gold, in the Grado Gold.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


L[M]S, you could have a future in advertising.


----------



## YtseJamer




----------



## whirlwind

loving[max]sound said:


> Just a little photo editing . It brings out the gold, in the Grado Gold.


 
 Great pic!
  
 Here are some pics of the greatest weekend that I have had in a long time....it was simply amazing.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Great pic!
> 
> Here are some pics of the greatest weekend that I have had in a long time....it was simply amazing.
> 
> ...


 
  
 sweet ! glad you had a blast !


----------



## whirlwind

Thanks Jay...it was wonderful.....more wow moments than I can even describe!


----------



## one1speed

loving[max]sound said:


> Ladies and Gentlement,
> 
> I would like to extend a very special "Thank You" to @bpcans and to @one1speed!
> 
> ...




Glad to see the PH-1 arrived, and that it has a good home. Enjoy!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

one1speed said:


> Glad to see the PH-1 arrived, and that it has a good home. Enjoy!


 
  
 The PH-1 and the RA-1 make a cute couple. The sound is incredible!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

whirlwind said:


> loving[max]sound said:
> 
> 
> > Just a little photo editing . It brings out the gold, in the Grado Gold.
> ...




Looks like you had an awesome weekend!!!


----------



## joseph69

Going to put my Schiit Lyr up on the F/S forums/eBay tonight with 3 pairs of nice upgraded tubes/socket savers...if anyone is interested PM me and I will give a sweet deal to H-F members. The unit is in 10/10 condition.


----------



## jaywillin

i've got my lyr up too, with some other stuff, and i want it moved !! lol


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i've got my lyr up too, with some other stuff, and i want it moved !! lol


 
  Me too!
 Maybe we could make a bundle deal!


----------



## pdrm360

I found the L-Cushs on my RS1e are deeper in compare to the earlier RS1e's (based on the posted members' pictures).  Here is my RS1e vs my RS1i's L-Cushs (the top left is the RS1e). Maybe that's why (a bit) I prefer sound of my RS1e to my RS1i.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

pdrm360 said:


> I found the L-Cushs on my RS1e are deeper in compare to the earlier RS1e's (based on the posted members' pictures).  Here is my RS1e vs my RS1i's L-Cushs (the top left is the RS1e). Maybe that's why (a bit) I prefer sound of my RS1e to my RS1i.


 
  
 The headband looks different on the RS1e... Looks more comfortable, or maybe I need new glasses...


----------



## pdrm360

The stock headbands are the same, the one in the pic is Turbulent Labs' ​Onyx manta.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

pdrm360 said:


> The stock headbands are the same, the one in the pic is Turbulent Labs' ​Onyx manta.


 
  
 Ah ok, cool


----------



## joseph69

pdrm360 said:


> I found the L-Cushs on my RS1e are deeper in compare to the earlier RS1e's (based on the posted members' pictures).  Here is my RS1e vs my RS1i's L-Cushs (the top left is the RS1e). Maybe that's why (a bit) I prefer sound of my RS1e to my RS1i.


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






  





 Just kidding


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

This sounds awesome in a pair of RS1i's!!!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Received my earzonk G-cushs today and honestly I didn't expect them to be this bad. Their L-cush were, but the G Cush... I think "dishwasher foam" cuts it.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

williamleonhart said:


> Received my earzonk G-cushs today and honestly I didn't expect them to be this bad. Their L-cush were, but the G Cush... I think "dishwasher foam" cuts it.




Sorry to hear about the crappy sound. What headphones did you try them with?


----------



## cs098

Sorry guys 
  

  
 My grado grattled, so I had to return it.
  
 It was still a fun experience though, I already miss the rs2e's highs.


----------



## rovopio

is the sound grattled or the headband grattled?
  
 my hedband grattle when sliding up and down...


----------



## cs098

Both unfortunately, the vocals became a little wobbly a higher volumes and I can hear the drivers rattling. Definitely not hair as newly unboxed potential replacement also grattled (although to a lesser degree) as well. The demo model did too. So instead I trade free of charge for the hd 650. Harder to drive, less intimate, and darker sounding, so I do somewhat miss the RS2e. 
  
 Also I'm in the process to make a nice review of it too. But I couldn't find the product page for the it. can you make a new product page yourself or something?


----------



## Michael G.

To my ears, different headphones serve certain types of music better than others. There is no *perfect* headphone. There are only *different* headphones, for different types of music... 
  
 Having owned Grado SR60, SR325, and finally RS1i, I can say with some certainty that Grado headphones do things that other headphones cannot do. The Grado principles of keeping the drivers as close to the ear canal as possible while employing resonant chambers BEHIND the drivers are largely responsible for creating the signature Grado "house sound". No other headphone style communicate sonic info in exactly the same way that Grados do. 
  
 To my ears, the Grado RS1 and it's descendants are simply the best headphones for Rock music styles. They have the drive, the energy, and the BEEF required to do the job. I'll take Sennheisers for classical music. I'll use AKG headphones for Jazz music. For Rock, Grado is the Holy Grail.


----------



## cs098

As I had many akgs  and the rs2e agree with your sentiment.  The mids and treble don't sound as sweet and smooth as akgs (had the 271 and the k845), but they're intimate and visceral and the guitars had a nice crunch.  I do think the lcd 2 matched it to a degree but it's very expensive and was a bit heavy on my head.


----------



## bassboysam

I still need to try some AKGs, the only ones i have heard are the K601 which seem to be the ugly ducking of the line.
  
 Just received a pair of HE-400i yesterday and spent about 2 hours listening to them.  A lot warmer than what I was expecting but not veiled in any way.  The bass is simply awesome and the mids are very very nice as well.  The soundstage is quite small though but I like it.  It sounds and feels very similar to when we play a small sold out 200 person club.


----------



## cs098

bassboysam said:


> I still need to try some AKGs, the only ones i have heard are the K601 which seem to be the ugly ducking of the line.
> 
> Just received a pair of HE-400i yesterday and spent about 2 hours listening to them.  A lot warmer than what I was expecting but not veiled in any way.  The bass is simply awesome and the mids are very very nice as well.  The soundstage is quite small though but I like it.  It sounds and feels very similar to when we play a small sold out 200 person club.


 
 That reminds me of the k545/k845 even though it's a closed headphone.  IMO if you want a closed phone that sounds surprisingly open the k550/k545/k845 is the way to go. The 550s lacked bass so I opted for the k845 which as on sale and only 15 bucks more than the k545.


----------



## bassboysam

cs098 said:


> That reminds me of the k545/k845 even though it's a closed headphone.  IMO if you want a closed phone that sounds surprisingly open the k550/k545/k845 is the way to go. The 550s lacked bass so I opted for the k845 which as on sale and only 15 bucks more than the k545.




oh I forgot, I did own a k550 for a while. I quite enjoyed it but not enough to keep it.


----------



## cs098

bassboysam said:


> oh I forgot, I did own a k550 for a while. I quite enjoyed it but not enough to keep it.


 
 haha I looks like you needed the bass, which is why I opted for the K845s.


----------



## diamondears

PS500 is the answer.


----------



## xylin6

cs098 said:


> Sorry guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 My SR80i experienced Grattle after i first got them, yet, it only seemed to occur when i ran them through my portable amp/dac while listening to bass heavy music and i tried spraying canned air through the outside grille to make sure no hair was in them,and when that didn't work i went online and read that sometimes (specifically when listening to songs with heavy bass and or sub bass) the driver's diaphragm can become misshaped or wrinkled,and i found this the suggestion below from this site  -  http://www.ehow.com/how_7164160_do-fix-grado-headphone-rattle_.html
  
_"To pull out the crease in the headphone's diaphragm, remove the foam pad from the earpiece, and very gently suck the speaker mesh with your mouth. You might hear a popping sound as the diaphragm returns to normal. Use a hair dryer about 2 inches away from the earpiece for 15 to 20 seconds to set the repaired diaphragm in position, so the crease does not recur."_
  
 It worked like a charm,and sure enough i could hear the diaphragm make a slight popping noise as it resumed its proper shape.  I didn't want to use a hair dryer for fear of too much heat causing any damage (it wouldn't if done as instructed but they were new and i was overly cautious), and so everything was fine until about a week later when i plugged the SR80i into my headphone amp again (an iBasso D2+ Boa) and was listening to some Plastikman (minimal techno with lots of sub bass) at which point the grattle returned on one driver,i quickly did the same suggestion of removing the pad and gently sucking on the speaker until it popped back into place and once again, no more grattle,  this only happened once more about a month down the road,i repeated the fix a third time,and since then I have never had the issue return. not sure if you tried that method or if a mishappen diaphagm was the cause,though i wanted to suggest it in case you purchase another pair in the future.fortunately I have never experienced grattle with either my SR60i or PS500e.


----------



## pdrm360

williamleonhart said:


> Received my earzonk G-cushs today and honestly I didn't expect them to be this bad. Their L-cush were, but the G Cush... I think "dishwasher foam" cuts it.


 
  
 I've noticed that too, they even put the driver more close the ears than the L-cushs.  they are almost a comfortable version of the L-cushs.


----------



## rovopio

i saw some foobar setup on a head-fi thread from googling 2 days ago. i can't remember the user name but the profile picture shows grado headphone (or maybe the username is that of somebody i recognized on grado thread..)
  
 basically i'd like to ask, there's afoobar setup with two side-by-side brown visualization thing. VU meter maybe? or something else? the image of the visualization looks like a car speed and distance indicator
  
 is it foobar of anybody that hangs out here? what's the plugin for that if i might ask?
  
 the main color of that foobar setup is brown..
  
 i tried re-googling and looking at my history but i couldnt find it anymore.. 
  
 thanks, though it's not grado-headphone related, it's still (somewhat likely) a grado-user related question. hehe


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

cs098 said:


> Sorry guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Warranty did nothing for you??


----------



## YtseJamer




----------



## wormsdriver

> Originally Posted by *whirlwind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are some pics of the greatest weekend that I have had in a long time....it was simply amazing.
> 
> ...


 
 Great pics! looks like you had great seats! Must've been fun!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


williamleonhart said:


> Received my earzonk G-cushs today and honestly I didn't expect them to be this bad. Their L-cush were, but the G Cush... I think "dishwasher foam" cuts it.


 
  
 Yeah, I like the Ear Zon L-cush. It's a good "in-between" from the TTVJ flatts and Grado L-cush. I was hoping the E-Zonk G-cush would be the same, in-between the Grado L-cush and G-cush. Depth wise it is, but they sound too thin and need to be modded or something...


----------



## wormsdriver

I've been listening to my new (new to me) Grado Ra-1 amp + Rs1 for about an hour. Not bad! very good synergy!... so far
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (new toy syndrome can be a bitch!)


----------



## swspiers

rovopio said:


> i saw some foobar setup on a head-fi thread from googling 2 days ago. i can't remember the user name but the profile picture shows grado headphone (or maybe the username is that of somebody i recognized on grado thread..)
> 
> basically i'd like to ask, there's afoobar setup with two side-by-side brown visualization thing. VU meter maybe? or something else? the image of the visualization looks like a car speed and distance indicator
> 
> ...


 

 Wish I could help, but I use JRiver.  I'm at a loss- Googling "foobar brown visualization thing" just brought up your post...


----------



## whirlwind

rovopio said:


> i saw some foobar setup on a head-fi thread from googling 2 days ago. i can't remember the user name but the profile picture shows grado headphone (or maybe the username is that of somebody i recognized on grado thread..)
> 
> basically i'd like to ask, there's afoobar setup with two side-by-side brown visualization thing. VU meter maybe? or something else? the image of the visualization looks like a car speed and distance indicator
> 
> ...


 
 search for foobar skins.....you may find it that way.


----------



## cs098

loving[max]sound said:


> Warranty did nothing for you??


 
 "Definitely not hair as newly unboxed potential replacement also grattled (although to a lesser degree) as well."
  
 I did have warranty but, the replacement model didn't fair much better. I think it was the fact the grado simply can't handle the amount of bass I wanted.


----------



## ExCelciuS

cs098 said:


> Both unfortunately, the vocals became a little wobbly a higher volumes and I can hear the drivers rattling. Definitely not hair as newly unboxed potential replacement also grattled (although to a lesser degree) as well. The demo model did too. So instead I trade free of charge for the hd 650. Harder to drive, less intimate, and darker sounding, so I do somewhat miss the RS2e.
> 
> Also I'm in the process to make a nice review of it too. But I couldn't find the product page for the it. can you make a new product page yourself or something?


 
  
 Please see my profile, and you'll find what headphone I owned, what headphone I've heard and what headphone is my end-of-journey headphone.
 That profile is the sum of my journey, and if your 'sound-preferred-type' is same with me, look no further, just go for Grado line headphones, you already had the best.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

cs098 said:


> "Definitely not hair as newly unboxed potential replacement also grattled (although to a lesser degree) as well."
> 
> I did have warranty but, the replacement model didn't fair much better. I think it was the fact the grado simply can't handle the amount of bass I wanted.


 
  
 Ah yes, my mistake, I guess I have selective memory when quoting posts. My apologies!


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> I've been listening to my new (new to me) Grado Ra-1 amp + Rs1 for about an hour. Not bad! very good synergy!... so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Congratulations on your RA-1!


----------



## cs098

excelcius said:


> Please see my profile, and you'll find what headphone I owned, what headphone I've heard and what headphone is my end-of-journey headphone.
> That profile is the sum of my journey, and if your 'sound-preferred-type' is same with me, look no further, just go for Grado line headphones, you already had the best.
> 
> Cheers.


 
  
 Thanks, I have also heard and owned a bunch of cans as well. And while I love many aspects of the grado (preferred the vocals and the sparkly highs much better on the rs2e over the 650s), but the lack of bass and comfort was the deal breaker. The 650 was the overall better cam for my tastes. Bit I'm glad to have a grado in my audio journey. I made me appreciate high end and vocals a lot more.
  
  


loving[max]sound said:


> Ah yes, my mistake, I guess I have selective memory when quoting posts. My apologies!


 
  
  
 No worries!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

cs098 said:


> Thanks, I have also heard and owned a bunch of cans as well. And while I love many aspects of the grado (preferred the vocals and the sparkly highs much better on the rs2e over the 650s), but the lack of bass and comfort was the deal breaker. The 650 was the overall better cam for my tastes. Bit I'm glad to have a grado in my audio journey. I made me appreciate high end and vocals a lot more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, as a fanboy of Grado's I still can't recommend the Prestige & Refs to anyone if comfort is their main priority. But still congrats on the 650 anyway; for many years I wanted to have the HD650, RS1 & ATH AD2000 as my "end game".


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

GOOD MORNING GRADO PEOPLE!


----------



## Pirakaphile

loving[max]sound said:


> GOOD MORNING GRADO PEOPLE!


 
 I see you have the GS1000 in your collection. 
  
 ..
  
 I've been a good boy this year. I'll give you a lap dance.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

pirakaphile said:


> loving[max]sound said:
> 
> 
> > GOOD MORNING GRADO PEOPLE!
> ...




I do have an original GS1000, I really enjoy them for super long listening sessions. They are a bit too revealing when I am listening to vinyl though, each and every little pop and crackle manifests itself in those cans, and is presented too forward for me. The RS1i's and PS500's and the best for my vinyl.


----------



## Pirakaphile

loving[max]sound said:


> I do have an original GS1000, I really enjoy them for super long listening sessions. They are a bit too revealing when I am listening to vinyl though, each and every little pop and crackle manifests itself in those cans, and is presented too forward for me. The RS1i's and PS500's and the best for my vinyl.


 
 My dad's got a bunch of vinyl, but we don't have anything that'll input phono, so all I use is digital.  I do wish I could head some of the albums though, since I actually don't know what vinyl sounds like..


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

pirakaphile said:


> loving[max]sound said:
> 
> 
> > I do have an original GS1000, I really enjoy them for super long listening sessions. They are a bit too revealing when I am listening to vinyl though, each and every little pop and crackle manifests itself in those cans, and is presented too forward for me. The RS1i's and PS500's and the best for my vinyl.
> ...




You can just go to a record store, and ask to listen to an album (that you like). They should have a listening deck in their shop. At least they have those here in Montreal. That way you can at least say you have listened to some vinyl.

I personally like it best, but it has to be well produced, a good press, and a good quality piece of vinyl, not that Dynaflex whatever... 180gram Vinyl is beautiful! Can sound bloated however with the wrong cartridge or calibration.


----------



## Pirakaphile

loving[max]sound said:


> You can just go to a record store, and ask to listen to an album (that you like). They should have a listening deck in their shop. At least they have those here in Montreal. That way you can at least say you have listened to some vinyl.
> 
> I personally like it best, but it has to be well produced, a good press, and a good quality piece of vinyl, not that Dynaflex whatever... 180gram Vinyl is beautiful! Can sound bloated however with the wrong cartridge or calibration.


 
 We've got a vinyl store just downtown, but they don't have a player set up for you to listen to. A lot of their stuff is digital now.. All they demo are three headphones, actually.. And sometimes they have rooms with speakers in em that are playing random stuff.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

pirakaphile said:


> loving[max]sound said:
> 
> 
> > You can just go to a record store, and ask to listen to an album (that you like). They should have a listening deck in their shop. At least they have those here in Montreal. That way you can at least say you have listened to some vinyl.
> ...




Ah, well then I guess you have to come to Montreal in that cases LOL


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> I've been listening to my new (new to me) Grado Ra-1 amp + Rs1 for about an hour. Not bad! very good synergy!... so far:tongue_smile:  [COLOR=A9A9A9](new toy syndrome can be a bitch!)[/COLOR]



Cipingratulations! I'm glad you enjoy the pair. 

I'm anxiously waiting to do similarly: I have the Grado HP-1000 HP1 from a recent purchase and then purchased the Grado HPA-1, designed to go with it (and forerunner to the RA-1). However, it was sent via Turtle Express and is taking 2 weeks to get here... Not expected till Friday.


----------



## rovopio

swspiers said:


> Wish I could help, but I use JRiver.  I'm at a loss- Googling "foobar brown visualization thing" just brought up your post...


 
  
  


whirlwind said:


> search for foobar skins.....you may find it that way.


 
  
  
 im betting that that particular foobar user is somebody who's in this thread... i sort of familiar with their username, and assume that that they do hang out here. i just cant rmmbr who. and i couldnt find the head-fi thread where i saw that particular skin posted.
  
 thanks for the help though guys


----------



## whirlwind

I have used this one before.....it has vu meters
  

  
 Don't remember where i downloaded it from, though.


----------



## rovopio

whirlwind said:


> I have used this one before.....it has vu meters
> 
> 
> 
> Don't remember where i downloaded it from, though.


 
  
  
 ohh that's a skin! i thought it was a plugin.
  
 whirlwind, so yeah that was you!
  
 well thanks anyway for the info and posting the image up


----------



## pdrm360

whirlwind said:


>


 
  
 Nice wallpaper!


----------



## swspiers

rovopio said:


> ohh that's a skin! i thought it was a plugin.
> 
> whirlwind, so yeah that was you!
> 
> well thanks anyway for the info and posting the image up


 

 Grado.
  
 Bringing people together since 1953.
  
 Brooklyn, New York


----------



## ruthieandjohn

swspiers said:


> Grado.
> 
> Bringing people together since 1953.
> 
> Brooklyn, New York


 

 ...and now, a soon-to-be-coveted fashion trend:


----------



## lockonstratos

New Grado fan (SR60e) and new Head-fi member here. starting to love my new Grado cans, might be also considering to buy a FiiO E11 this coming December. Will it sound great if it will be paired with E11? kinda new to audiophile world, forgive my noob innosence. xD


----------



## swspiers

lockonstratos said:


> New Grado fan (SR60e) and new Head-fi member here. starting to love my new Grado cans, might be also considering to buy a FiiO E11 this coming December. Will it sound great if it will be paired with E11? kinda new to audiophile world, forgive my noob innosence. xD




Yes.

And welcome!


----------



## lockonstratos

Thankyou, i'm so hyped to buy those when i have my paycheck!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

lockonstratos said:


> New Grado fan (SR60e) and new Head-fi member here. starting to love my new Grado cans, might be also considering to buy a FiiO E11 this coming December. Will it sound great if it will be paired with E11? kinda new to audiophile world, forgive my noob innosence. xD


 
 Congrats on your SR60e's, my first "proper" audiophile cans were SR60i. What are you listening to your cans from? If it's a PC (or even an Android phone) consider buy some DACs (or integrated DAC-amp) first.


----------



## lockonstratos

particularly rock bands like Red, Switchfoot, Thousand Foot Krutch, Demon Hunter, Skillet, Anberlin, Decyfer Down, Flyleaf, and Foo Fighters, and i forgot to mention Family Force 5 hehehehe. Using my android phone as an mp3 player (literally) with a music player app like PlayerPro.


----------



## pdrm360

lockonstratos said:


> New Grado fan (SR60e) and new Head-fi member here. starting to love my new Grado cans, might be also considering to buy a FiiO E11 this coming December. Will it sound great if it will be paired with E11? kinda new to audiophile world, forgive my noob innosence. xD


 
  
 Congrats!  I have the RS80e and they sound great with FiiO E12, so I guess they also sound great with the E11.


----------



## lockonstratos

now that 3 of you people suggested it, now i gonna buy E11 as my early Christmas gift for myself, hahahaha. tnx tnx


----------



## pdrm360

lockonstratos said:


> now that 3 of you people suggested it, now i gonna buy E11 as my early Christmas gift for myself, hahahaha. tnx tnx


 
 What is you source (PC, phone, or ...)?


----------



## lockonstratos

Android phone with music app specifically PlayerPro.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

lockonstratos said:


> New Grado fan (SR60e) and new Head-fi member here. starting to love my new Grado cans, might be also considering to buy a FiiO E11 this coming December. Will it sound great if it will be paired with E11? kinda new to audiophile world, forgive my noob innosence. xD




Congratulations, and welcome to the forums! I started off with a pair of Original SR80 headphones, and I still have them. Though alongside them are my SR80i, PS500, RS1i, and GS1000 . Eventually, when you become crazy like some of us, you will have an armada of headphone equipment. Muahahaha! Kidding , but seriously, this is a really great and wholesome hobby, and the members of this group are truly great people. Do not be shy to ask questions, and again, welcome!


----------



## diamondears

Grado-ans, any new subjective impressions on the PS500e? Especially vs. PS500 (non "e"), SR325is and RS1i?


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > I've been listening to my new (new to me) Grado Ra-1 amp + Rs1 for about an hour. Not bad! very good synergy!... so far
> ...


 
  
 Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ruthieandjohn said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > I've been listening to my new (new to me) Grado Ra-1 amp + Rs1 for about an hour. Not bad! very good synergy!... so far:tongue_smile:  (new toy syndrome can be a bitch!)
> ...


 
 Huh!?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   .....thsgks!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 That's awesome!  we likes 'em pictures so don't be shy now!  beautiful looking pair, I'm sure!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Here's some of mine to hold us over till you post some of your new amp with your super minty pair of HP1! (pictures)


----------



## lockonstratos

Thank you for your warm welcome, and yeah, now that i think of it, i'm starting to crave for something like bassheads o.O welp, anyway, buying a DAC's gonna be a good start for me with my SR60e xD


----------



## lockonstratos

welp, now that you've mentioned about DACs, what brand(s) would you recommend for starters like me? i recently backread other comments here that grado cans are actually good even if they don't have amplifiers. i prefer decent starter DACS, with good build quality and value of money.


----------



## bassboysam

lockonstratos said:


> welp, now that you've mentioned about DACs, what brand(s) would you recommend for starters like me? i recently backread other comments here that grado cans are actually good even if they don't have amplifiers. i prefer decent starter DACS, with good build quality and value of money.




fiio e10 or if you want to spend a little more aune T1.


----------



## lockonstratos

I almost forgot, i'm using an android phone as an mp3 player. xD


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Get the odac+o2 and believe me you're going to save a whole lot of money along the way. You'll need to go much higher to get another amp/dac with better sound quality. But if budget is a concern (which also happened to me when I first started: "why buy a $300 amp for a $100 headphones") then I suggest the ibasso dzero


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I cant comment on fiip since i haven't had much chance to use them but you sure can trust the members of headfi lol


----------



## lockonstratos

is it Ibasso dzero mk2? welp, gonna delay my plan to buy E7 if that's the case. It merely costs at $119 or P5,355 here in the Philippines.
  
 *on a sidenote: i usually travel places, which i'm exactly looking for is the same category as Ibasso Dzero. or if u can suggest other cheaper but reliable brands with quality build and portable on-the-go wise, you are very much welcomed.


----------



## bassboysam

lockonstratos said:


> is it Ibasso dzero mk2? welp, gonna delay my plan to buy E7 if that's the case. It merely costs at $119 or P5,355 here in the Philippines.
> 
> *on a sidenote: i usually travel places, which i'm exactly looking for is the same category as Ibasso Dzero. or if u can suggest other cheaper but reliable brands with quality build and portable on-the-go wise, you are very much welcomed.




I think fiio has a dac/amp specifically for use with Android devices...e18 if I remember correctly.


----------



## lockonstratos

I might as well try and search for other cheap and reliable dac in this webbie. anyway, tnx for your suggestions


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > wormsdriver said:
> ...


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






>


 
  


 very, very nice worms.
  
 I spy a mad ear with no cans plugged into it......fix that


----------



## bpcans

lockonstratos said:


> I might as well try and search for other cheap and reliable dac in this webbie. anyway, tnx for your suggestions


The Peachtree DAC•ITx that I'm using right now was under $300 new and it sounds pretty damn good IMHO. There's others out there too in that price range, so shop around if you can.


----------



## elmoe

Odac/o2 is the best bang for your buck in the "starter" price range. If you like those, youll upgrade eventually


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Here is the link to the SR125i's I am selling:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/742485/grado-sr125i-with-modifications-includes-case-and-grado-adapter
  
 Just added a bunch of photos


----------



## blownaway

Wishing all my "Gradoist" the best Thanksgiving ever!  May your Grado headphones fight off a Turkey COMA.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Happy Thanksgiving to you all down South


----------



## jaywillin

loving[max]sound said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you all down South


 
 gobble, gobble


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> loving[max]sound said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Thanksgiving to you all down South
> ...


 
 Ha Ha
  
 happy thanksgiving to all "Grado Heads" everywhere.


----------



## jaywillin




----------



## bpcans

Your all a bunch of Turkey necks. Happy Thanksgiving to all you Grado head music lovers!


----------



## wormsdriver

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 aye aye Captain! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
 BTW...
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## joseph69

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!


----------



## swspiers

Happy Thanksgiving all!  Be careful out there...


----------



## YtseJamer

loving[max]sound said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you all down South


 
  
 X2!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

This album is so good!!! WHERE HAS THIS BEEN ALL MY LIFE!!! Listening to this at work through the MS2i.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Aaaaaand the original ABBA track!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

AND THEN THIS VERSION! WOW! EPIC!!!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

wormsdriver said:


> aye aye Captain!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Childhood... out the window...


----------



## tiobilli

¿Does it worth the genuine Grado RA 1 amp for the SR80e?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

If so, head-fier zuqi selling battery version at good price


----------



## wormsdriver

loving[max]sound said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > aye aye Captain!
> ...



bahaha. Sorry, but that was too funny! 




tiobilli said:


> ¿Does it worth the genuine Grado RA 1 amp for the SR80e?



the Ra-1 is working out great for me and my Grados, but unless you absolutely love the sr80e and and don't planning on upgrading...
I think it's usually preferred to put that money, plus the sr80e towards a higher end Grado since aplification is not a must with these cans like with others.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

tiobilli said:


> ¿Does it worth the genuine Grado RA 1 amp for the SR80e?




If you can find a unit used for a good price then yes, brand new, they are overpriced (in my opinion).

As for use with the SR80e, I am not sure, the SR80i sound a bit better, but nothing too drastic. I would say it is a good unit to have especially if you plan on upgrading your headphones eventually. I suggest looking around, see what you can audition. You may be better off with an AudioQuest Dragonfly DAC for your SR80e.

Best wishes on your search for the best sound possible


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

wormsdriver said:


> loving[max]sound said:
> 
> 
> > wormsdriver said:
> ...




Agreed!


----------



## pdrm360

loving[max]sound said:


> tiobilli said:
> 
> 
> > ¿Does it worth the genuine Grado RA 1 amp for the SR80e?
> ...


 
  
 +1     AudioQuest Dragonfly works great for my SR80e.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

pdrm360 said:


> loving[max]sound said:
> 
> 
> > tiobilli said:
> ...




Glad to hear, I met one of the reps from AudioQuest who showed me (no audition) the unit, it is slick! Small device, but apparently a ton of power! And to operate on the 5V over USB is awesome (with no heat-up). Only caveat is that you can only hook up 3.5mm to it, you can not send it to an amplifier. It is very ideal for low impedance headphones, like any Grado . I am not sure how the 1000's in the Grado line would be given the distance to the ears. The amplifier really helps bring forward the sound on my GS1000.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

ruthieandjohn said:


> If so, head-fier zuqi selling battery version at good price




How much is Zuqi selling for? And has anyone in this group tried out the AC version? I worry about noise (hum) over the AC line, if not initially, over time as the transformer gives up in the power supply.


----------



## pdrm360

loving[max]sound said:


> Glad to hear, I met one of the reps from AudioQuest who showed me (no audition) the unit, it is slick! Small device, but apparently a ton of power! And to operate on the 5V over USB is awesome (with no heat-up). Only caveat is that you can only hook up 3.5mm to it, you can not send it to an amplifier. It is very ideal for low impedance headphones, like any Grado
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I also use it for my RS1i/e.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

pdrm360 said:


> loving[max]sound said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to hear, I met one of the reps from AudioQuest who showed me (no audition) the unit, it is slick! Small device, but apparently a ton of power! And to operate on the 5V over USB is awesome (with no heat-up). Only caveat is that you can only hook up 3.5mm to it, you can not send it to an amplifier. It is very ideal for low impedance headphones, like any Grado
> ...




Do you hear a significant improvement in sound?


----------



## pdrm360

loving[max]sound said:


> Do you hear a significant improvement in sound?


 
  
 Improvement over what?


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

pdrm360 said:


> loving[max]sound said:
> 
> 
> > Do you hear a significant improvement in sound?
> ...




Improvement over plugging your headphones directly into your computer...


----------



## pdrm360

I usually use the DragonFly, HiFi-M8, or the E12 to drive my Grados.


----------



## pdrm360

loving[max]sound said:


> Improvement over plugging your headphones directly into your computer...


 
  
 Definitely!


----------



## diamondears

pdrm360 said:


> I usually use the DragonFly, HiFi-M8, and the E12 for my Grados.


 How's the difference in sound characteristics between Hi-Fi M8 over the E12, and, if you've heard, over the iFi micro iDSD? I'm always piqued by a portable balanced integrated DAC-amp. The CypherLabs 720 Theorem too, which seems to be very rarely talked about.


----------



## gefski

loving[max]sound said:


> Glad to hear, I met one of the reps from AudioQuest who showed me (no audition) the unit, it is slick! Small device, but apparently a ton of power! And to operate on the 5V over USB is awesome (with no heat-up). Only caveat is that you can only hook up 3.5mm to it, *you can not send it to an amplifier.* It is very ideal for low impedance headphones, like any Grado . I am not sure how the 1000's in the Grado line would be given the distance to the ears. The amplifier really helps bring forward the sound on my GS1000.




You just need an adaptor, mini stereo jack to two RCAs into an amp. Turn the DF volume up all the way, then control the volume with the amp.


----------



## wormsdriver

loving[max]sound said:


> tiobilli said:
> 
> 
> > ¿Does it worth the genuine Grado RA 1 amp for the SR80e?
> ...




Absolutely agree on this!

I paid $150 on mine and I'm VERY happy with it's performance. I can't imagine paying retail on it, but just to be clear, the Ra-1 does go great with the Rs1 and gs1ki. Even with the most pickiest Grado, the ps1k does good.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

loving[max]sound said:


> How much is Zuqi selling for? And has anyone in this group tried out the AC version? I worry about noise (hum) over the AC line, if not initially, over time as the transformer gives up in the power supply.



http://www.head-fi.org/t/743146/grado-ra1-amp-in-excellent-condition#post_11063128
I was on the verge of buying it, then encountered a rare Grado HPA-1 amp, the forerunner of the RA-1, to go with my new HP1000s and went for it (arrives tomorrow!!).


----------



## bpcans

loving[max]sound said:


> Improvement over plugging your headphones directly into your computer...


Oh God yes there is a significant improvement when using the AQ Dragonfly with my MBP over just plugging my hp's directly into my laptop.


----------



## bpcans

It's really cool when you can rediscover music that you used to love. I bought a remastered CD of this gem from 1978.I originally bought this album, yes an LP, and the sound quickly deteriorated because of repeated play to the point of making it almost unlistenable. Now Van Halen sounds remarkable again.


----------



## Col888

Got a pair of Grado rs2i new at a bargain price about a month ago , so hardly half way burned in. The sound improves every time I put them on. Amazing detail and. Verve, exceptionally speedy, make my hair stand on end with bits of mid and treble. Love em.. Will be playing with em for quite a while. Already have the g cushions to play with if the G cushions are rolled fully behind the wood surround exposing the wood edge inside the cup, think the sound improves. Cannot best the normal on ear cushions though, but slightly more comfortable. Very happy with them.
Also bought Sennheiser HD 600 as a more conventional alternative. Those two purchases are my alternative to buying used LCDS or used HE 500. Just had to chose one or the other.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

(EDIT: moved this question to the PS1000 Impressions thread)


----------



## joseph69

loving[max]sound said:


> *I am not sure, the SR80i sound a bit better, but nothing too drastic.*


 
 Agree 100%!
 I've used the 80i's with all of my amps at one time or another, and they don't seem to benefit as much…they sound just great out of most anything, but will sound better out of something rather than the PC headphone output. I used to run them straight out of my Sony CDP-ES and couldn't believe the sound I was getting out of the 80i's…it was awesome!!!


----------



## asdafaasda

What is the difference between the SR-80e and SR-60e? Just the "de-stressing" of the drivers?

I heard it was also the cable, but from this chart they are exactly the same: http://www.gradoheadphones.ca/comparative_chart.htm


----------



## tiobilli

loving[max]sound said:


> If you can find a unit used for a good price then yes, brand new, they are overpriced (in my opinion).
> 
> As for use with the SR80e, I am not sure, the SR80i sound a bit better, but nothing too drastic. I would say it is a good unit to have especially if you plan on upgrading your headphones eventually. I suggest looking around, see what you can audition. You may be better off with an AudioQuest Dragonfly DAC for your SR80e.
> 
> Best wishes on your search for the best sound possible



Thank you !! I've tried the dragonfly 1.2, in fact I own at the moment but I think it's too bright and it powers too much the grados. Besides a louder volume i did not appreciate any other difference in detail, resolution and soundstage. May it need a burn in process? Surely I return it.


----------



## whirlwind

asdafaasda said:


> What is the difference between the SR-80e and SR-60e? Just the "de-stressing" of the drivers?
> 
> 
> 
> I heard it was also the cable, but from this chart they are exactly the same: http://www.gradoheadphones.ca/comparative_chart.htm



 


I think that the drivers are just a bit more closely matched


----------



## ExCelciuS

Listening to this  with my RS2e, the experience was amazingg..., so intimate.. feels like being there ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
http://www.amazon.com/Paint-My-Love-Greatest-Hits/dp/B00000IPJM/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1417185412&sr=1-1&keywords=michael+learns+to+rock+paint+my+love+greatest+hits


----------



## JoeDoe

Vince Guaraldi sounding so good!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

gefski said:


> You just need an adaptor, mini stereo jack to two RCAs into an amp. Turn the DF volume up all the way, then control the volume with the amp.


 
  
 How does it compare to the Arcam rPac?


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

joedoe said:


> Vince Guaraldi sounding so good!


 
  
  
 Oooooooo, good picture!


----------



## pdrm360

diamondears said:


> How's the difference in sound characteristics between Hi-Fi M8 over the E12, and, if you've heard, over the iFi micro iDSD? I'm always piqued by a portable balanced integrated DAC-amp. The CypherLabs 720 Theorem too, which seems to be very rarely talked about.


 
  
 It's hard to say since the HiFi-M8 is an integrated DAC/Amp but the E12 is only amp, but in overall the HiFi-M8 has wider and deeper soundstage, also it has a lot of options like treble boost. So far, the HiFi-M8 is best DAC/Amp I found for Grados.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

My long-awaited Joseph Grado Signature Products HPA1 headphone amp that I purchased for my Joseph Grado Signature Products HP1000 HP1 headphones just arrived!
  
 Very preliminary impressions.... WOW!
  
 Only test so far is to hook the amp and headphones up (using battery power... it also does A/C power via a separate converter) and play "Before You Accuse Me" from Eric Clapton's _Unplugged  _album.  This is one of three songs that the (John) Grado Labs currently uses to test their headphones, though I doubt that it had been written in the early 1990s, when this headphone and amp were built.
  
 Again... WOW!
  
 It is rare that you can point to something specific that you hear for the first time on a recording you've heard over and over, when you try a new audio system.
  
 In this case, I can.  In the third verse of that song, there starts to be a visceral beat, I suspect by a foot being tapped on a suspended wooden floor,  You can feel it, just barely, but reliably. 
  
 I had never heard that, though I have listened to that recording with nearly every Grado model there is, using iPod, using Sennheiser HDVD 800 amp, using FiiO E6 amp, and using Sony PHA-1 DAC/amp.
  
 So I immediately hooked up my Sennheiser HD800s and HDVD800 to see if it were there.  Yes, much more weakly, almost imperceptibly, so faint that I could understand I would never discover it on the Sennheiser chain, though I could confirm itthere once I was listening for it.
  
 Then I hooked up the HP1000s to the Sennheiser HDVD amp.  Nope... it was GONE!  Even thougI was listening for it .  Perhaps that is because the Sennheiser HDVD800 has its output relatively high, at 43 ohms, good for the average 300 ohms of the Sennhesier HD 800 but not good for the Grado 32 ohms headphone impedance.
  
 So I have here discovered my first example of actually hearing something new in familiar music by using an amp designed by a headphone designer for his own headphone design.
  
 Again... WOW!
  


*Comparing Grado HPA-1 amp / HP1000 HP1 headphone with Sennheiser HDVD 800 amp / HD 800 headphone.*


----------



## pdrm360

ruthieandjohn said:


> *Comparing Grado HPA-1 amp / HP1000 HP1 headphone with Sennheiser HDVD 800 amp / HD 800 headphone.*


 
  
 Congrats!  they're both gorgeous.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> My long-awaited Joseph Grado Signature Products HPA1 headphone amp that I purchased for my Joseph Grado Signature Products HP1000 HP1 headphones just arrived!
> 
> Very preliminary impressions.... WOW!


 
 Congratulations on your HPA-1!
 It is amazing how amplification can bring out subtle nuances you've never heard.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Special thanks to head-fier parbaked, who clued me in on this amp when learning about my purchase of the HP1000 HP1s!


----------



## parbaked

ruthieandjohn said:


> Special thanks to head-fier parbaked, who clued me in on this amp when learning about my purchase of the HP1000 HP1s!


 
 Looking good John...sorry for your wallet!


----------



## stacker45

Thanks to Parbaked, I too can enjoy the HPA-2's great sound.


----------



## gefski

loving[max]sound said:


> How does it compare to the Arcam rPac?




Don't know. Maybe someone in the DF thread has compared them.


----------



## ExCelciuS

ruthieandjohn said:


> ...
> In this case, I can.  In the third verse of that song, there starts to be a visceral beat, I suspect by a foot being tapped on a suspended wooden floor,  You can feel it, just barely, but reliably.
> ...


 
 Yes, I heard it too, Grado headphones when paired with *the* *right amps + dac* can be very revealing, on some records you can even heard the wind, the breath, the clicks when fingers tapped on guitars, etc, the music become so much alive. It's very revealing but it's not fatiguing at all, now that is magic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Try to watch HD movies, I think you'll be WOW'ed too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Cheers.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

This album is awesome on vinyl, it blows the FLAC version out of the water!!! Just bought this from "Aux 33 Tours" in Montreal.


----------



## joseph69

excelcius said:


> Yes, I heard it too, Grado headphones when paired with *the* *right amps + dac* can be very revealing, on some records you can even heard the wind, the breath, the clicks when fingers tapped on guitars, etc, the music become so much alive. It's very revealing but it's not fatiguing at all, now that is magic


 
 +1


----------



## diamondears

Why were those Grado HPAs discontinued?


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> My long-awaited Joseph Grado Signature Products HPA1 headphone amp that I purchased for my Joseph Grado Signature Products HP1000 HP1 headphones just arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Congrats on your new amp.


----------



## stacker45

If what I have read is true, Joseph Grado teemed up with Marant'z Stanley Smith, I think his name was, anyway, they used very expensive parts in the HPA's manufacturing, and they simply weren't selling enough for them to be profitable for Grado.     
  
 Again, not 100% sure, but suposedly 150 HPA-1 and 50 HPA-2 (better caps), for a total of 200 units, (for the mathematically challenged) were produced, at a retail price of $895,00.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

joedoe said:


> Vince Guaraldi sounding so good!


 
 Hi, how long did it take for your 325e to burn in? Mine was bought in October and still not burned in yet, it sounds kind of shallowed  The the highs are piercing.


----------



## tonykaz

Hello again Mr. Abarth man ,
  
 Here I'm reading and understanding , that small details stuff is important , it's the same stuff I hear when I'm at a live presentation , feet tapping the stage floor , glasses clinking , breathing of the artist , the little tuning cues , the musicians signaling each other , the drum kit noises , all that stuff is mostly lost in all recordings where the Mastering people will block or filter out all that realism if they can , Still it is there from time to time .  I have an Vinyl LP of Linda Rohnstadt called Simple Dreams in which her Mic. is Live for a couple of seconds before the song begins and you can clearly hear her breathing-in : only my finest systems could render that breathing and to hear it is nearly shocking , almost like she's in the room with us !    Jazz at the Pawnshop is another that is loaded with Ambient cues that kinda trick a person into thinking they're in the Pawnshop as this recording is being made .   Not enough music is released this way , too bad , I guess .  
   Oh well , glad your $3,000 Grado's panned out for you !  
 I for my part am waiting for one of those R2R DACs & a good Clock , maybe a MSB or Antelope or Schiit Yggy .  I know that the tiny details will be consistently revealed with these super DACs & engineered Cable designs by Bruce Brisson at MIT and the like !  
   My hope it to achieve faithful renderings of Joshua Bell and his Strad. which is "tight mic'd." along with piano harmonics & cymbals being crashed & splashed , lesser DACs fall to pieces trying to play stuff like this .  I have a Dream ! 
  Still , it's nice to hear about Grado making stuff as good as that German stuff I love so much , I may become a Grado Man one day !!! 
  
 Tony in Michigan


----------



## Douger333

williamleonhart said:


> Hi, how long did it take for your 325e to burn in? Mine was bought in October and still not burned in yet, it sounds kind of shallowed  The the highs are piercing.


 

 I don't know about the 325e, but my 325i's took over 60 hours, maybe up to 100, but it is worth the wait!


----------



## smitty1110

williamleonhart said:


> Hi, how long did it take for your 325e to burn in? Mine was bought in October and still not burned in yet, it sounds kind of shallowed  The the highs are piercing.


 
 Honestly, my gold 325i's feel that way all the time, that's just how they are. They lack bass, and the highs are a bit out of control. Best thing to do is get some sort of amp/preamp to compensate for this, like how I use them with my Project Ember with a Tesla ECC802S tube to roll off the highs.


----------



## rovopio

stacker45 said:


> If what I have read is true, Joseph Grado teemed up with Marant'z Stanley Smith, I think his name was, anyway, they used very expensive parts in the HPA's manufacturing, and they simply weren't selling enough for them to be profitable for Grado.
> 
> Again, not 100% sure, but suposedly 150 HPA-1 and 50 HPA-2 (better caps), for a total of 200 units, (for the mathematically challenged) were produced, at a retail price of $895,00.


 
  
 200 units were produced? and it wasn't selling enough?
  
 so that means if say, any of us has the means to buy it, grado technically should have the stocks in their warehouse or smthn?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

smitty1110 said:


> Honestly, my gold 325i's feel that way all the time, that's just how they are. They lack bass, and the highs are a bit out of control. Best thing to do is get some sort of amp/preamp to compensate for this, like how I use them with my Project Ember with a Tesla ECC802S tube to roll off the highs.


 I used to have the 325is and they were great with o2/odac. My old sr60 took a lot of time to burn in, so I know I have to wait. I just don't know how long and growing more and more impatient. Guess I'm gonna have to use some software tool then


----------



## diamondears

williamleonhart said:


> I used to have the 325is and they were great with o2/odac. My old sr60 took a lot of time to burn in, so I know I have to wait. I just don't know how long and growing more and more impatient. Guess I'm gonna have to use some software tool then




Get a DAC with multiple user-interchangeable digital filters.


----------



## bassboysam

diamondears said:


> Get a DAC with multiple user-interchangeable digital filters.




can you suggest some?


----------



## ExCelciuS

the vocal...


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rovopio said:


> 200 units were produced? and it wasn't selling enough?
> 
> so that means if say, any of us has the means to buy it, grado technically should have the stocks in their warehouse or smthn?


 

 I too have heard the "Only 150 produced" for the original HPA-1. I also have heard "only 100 produced" for the Sennheiser Momentum On Ears Samba (the yellow and green, which I also have) and "only 1,000 produced" for the HP1000 (that 1,000 was across all three versions, HP1, HP2, and HP3, with only about 50 being HP3).
  
 The HPA1 is said to have been money-loser for Joseph Grado, selling at an original price of I think $595 plus a DC power supply option of $125.  That probably contributed to its limited run.
  
 Guess I have a bunch of rare headphones/amps.


----------



## parbaked

rovopio said:


> 200 units were produced? and it wasn't selling enough?
> 
> so that means if say, any of us has the means to buy it, grado technically should have the stocks in their warehouse or smthn?


 
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> I too have heard the "Only 150 produced" for the original HPA-1.
> 
> The HPA1 is said to have been money-loser for Joseph Grado, selling at an original price of I think $595 plus a DC power supply option of $125.  That probably contributed to its limited run.


 
 The HP-1000 cans and HPA amps were made by Joe Grado's separate company, Joseph Grado Signature Products, not by Grado Labs. These products have nothing to do with Grado Labs, except that John and Joe used similar design to make the SR100, Grado Labs first cans. John Grado wants nothing to do with the Joe Grado products.
  
 There is no stock of HPA amps. These were made by hand in small batches. The parts were a pain to source and assemble by Joe and the late Tom Cadawas. The HPA amps cost $795 and $125 for the optional PSU. This is more than the HP-1 ($595)!
  
 I don't think they lost money as much as when the HP-1000 production was over Joe had no reason to continue making amps.
  
 I understand he made approximately 150 HPA-1 and 50 HPA-2 amps.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

parbaked said:


> The HP-1000 cans and HPA amps were made by Joe Grado's separate company, Joseph Grado Signature Products, not by Grado Labs. These products have nothing to do with Grado Labs, except that John and Joe used similar design to make the SR100, Grado Labs first cans. John Grado wants nothing to do with the Joe Grado products.
> 
> There is no stock of HPA amps. These were made by hand in small batches. The parts were a pain to source and assemble by Joe and the late Tom Cadawas. The HPA amps cost $795 and $125 for the optional PSU. This is more than the HP-1 ($595)!
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for the correction on HPA-1 price, parbaked.  I should have looked on my original paperwork!


----------



## 020Assassin

williamleonhart said:


> Hi, how long did it take for your 325e to burn in? Mine was bought in October and still not burned in yet, it sounds kind of shallowed  The the highs are piercing.


 
  
  


douger333 said:


> I don't know about the 325e, but my 325i's took over 60 hours, maybe up to 100, but it is worth the wait!


 
  
  


williamleonhart said:


> I used to have the 325is and they were great with o2/odac. My old sr60 took a lot of time to burn in, so I know I have to wait. I just don't know how long and growing more and more impatient. Guess I'm gonna have to use some software tool then


 
  
 I have the SR325iS, and I was underwhelmed for a while after buying them, but the salesman told me to connect them to my cd player and just leave a good dynamic cd play overnight. Told me it would take at least 50-80 hours to burn in. They were right, they sound awesome now.
  
 I'm lucky to have an audiophile sound shop close to my house where I bought my SR60i a few years ago. Even though I bought my 325iS with a heavy discount from a shop that was closing its doors (and the audiophile shop around the corner thinks the 325e is preferable to the 325iS), they allow me to bring my own Grado to the shop and compare several cushions (like the G that they removed from the GS1000 for my benefit).
  
 They had a burned-in 325e to compare with my 325iS and, honestly, I prefer the 325iS, despite it needing an extra adaptor cable. To me, the iS sounds smoother than the e-version. So I hope you didn't sell your iS yet.
  
 As to the different pads, I tried the G on the 325iS, but I think Grado is right about discouraging the G on the Prestige series. I dislike the bowl (burning helix on my ears from the scratchy foam that won't soften) and I shift between the quartermodded S-cushion and quartermodded Sennheiser 414 pads. Despite the colour, the nod goes to the 414, both in comfort and sound. Bass is more refined and the highs less muted but not sibiliant.
  
 I'm in contact with a fellow member who wants to sell me distancers that would make the G-cushion a better option, but I'm still in doubt about modding the 325, although I'm looking for wooden cups for the SR60...


----------



## Pirakaphile

loving[max]sound said:


> This album is awesome on vinyl, it blows the FLAC version out of the water!!! Just bought this from "Aux 33 Tours" in Montreal.


 
 Hey you. Cool dude. With the Com Truise vinyl. You're a boss. 
  
 I've been into his stuff for a few years now, and I was sure I would never meet anyone who even know who he was


----------



## stacker45

Quote:


rovopio said:


> 200 units were produced? and it wasn't selling enough?
> 
> so that means if say, any of us has the means to buy it, grado technically should have the stocks in their warehouse or smthn?


 
  
 Why would Grado have any HPA-XX left?. they simply sold the units that they had already built, and stopped production.
  
  
  


parbaked said:


> The HP-1000 cans and HPA amps were made by Joe Grado's separate company, Joseph Grado Signature Products, not by Grado Labs. These products have nothing to do with Grado Labs, except that John and Joe used similar design to make the SR100, Grado Labs first cans. John Grado wants nothing to do with the Joe Grado products.
> 
> There is no stock of HPA amps. These were made by hand in small batches. The parts were a pain to source and assemble by Joe and the late Tom Cadawas. The HPA amps cost $795 and $125 for the optional PSU. This is more than the HP-1 ($595)!
> 
> ...


 
  
 You obviously know more about all this than I do, so, thanks for stepping in. I never would have thought that Joe was running the signature products as a separate company.


----------



## parbaked

stacker45 said:


> Quote:
> 
> I never would have thought that Joe was running the signature products as a separate company.


 
 Joe Grado's website: http://www.joegradosig.com/


----------



## whirlwind

My Saturday night playlist....which will start in about 15 minutes

Bob Seger - Beautiful Loser 1975

Walter Trout - Transition 1972

Buddy Guy - Living Proof 2010

Eric Clapton & Friends - J J Cale Tribute 2014

Gov't Mule - Life Before Insanity 2000


----------



## bpcans

^^^ Way to rock out 2 dubs!


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> My Saturday night playlist....which will start in about 15 minutes
> 
> Bob Seger - Beautiful Loser 1975
> 
> ...


 
 well get to it !


----------



## stacker45

parbaked said:


> Joe Grado's website: http://www.joegradosig.com/


 
  
 Thanks Buddy, I don"t know about you, but this is without a doubt, THE most borig website that I have ever seen.


----------



## JoeDoe

Haha +1. ^^^


----------



## asdafaasda

1 week after receiving a Magnum V5 MCA build, I have a new pair of SR60e coming in from Black Friday and just bought a used PS500.

Crap.


----------



## bbophead

Life is tough.


----------



## YtseJamer




----------



## 020Assassin

asdafaasda said:


> 1 week after receiving a Magnum V5 MCA build, I have a new pair of SR60e coming in from Black Friday and just bought a used PS500.
> 
> Crap.


 
  
 I don't envy your life.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

pirakaphile said:


> Hey you. Cool dude. With the Com Truise vinyl. You're a boss.
> 
> I've been into his stuff for a few years now, and I was sure I would never meet anyone who even know who he was


 
  
 Hahahaha, thanks man, I am flattered. 
  
 I have been into this stuff since I was a radio show host at the University of Waterloo radio station (this is about 5 years ago or so, when I was an undergrad). There is a ton of this kind of music out there, but Com Truise just has that little spark of retro in the glitch hop that just sets him apart from all others. That, and the graphic art on his website and album covers just makes it so much more "cult movie"-esque.


----------



## stacker45

asdafaasda said:


> 1 week after receiving a Magnum V5 MCA build, I have a new pair of SR60e coming in from Black Friday and just bought a used PS500.
> 
> Crap.


 
  
 If the SR60e are anything close to the SR80e, you should be very happy with them. I tried some        L-cush and TTVJ flats that I had lying around, and I ended up settling on the flats.


----------



## pdrm360

stacker45 said:


> If the SR60e are anything close to the SR80e, you should be very happy with them. I tried some        L-cush and TTVJ flats that I had lying around, and I ended up settling on the flats.


 
  
 Have you compare the SR80e with other SRx25e series?


----------



## stacker45

I have only compared the SR80e with my SR80i and Bushmills X. I think that they sound better than the SR80i, and almost as good as the Bushmills X.


----------



## ErnestPoland

What's the real difference between SR-80i and (newer?) SR-80e?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ernestpoland said:


> What's the real difference between SR-80i and (newer?) SR-80e?


 

 Search for TTVJ Grado e loaner to find the thread where four Grado -es (SR60, 325, RS1, and GS1000) were sent around the country and reviewed by about 5 people each.  The SR-60 vs. SR-60e differences will probably also occur in your SR80 vs. 80e.
  
 Here is the start of the thread (but it has 214 entries for you to wade through!).
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/724510/grado-labs-new-e-series-headphones-and-loaner-program#post_10662587


----------



## stacker45

I don't know what you mean by ''real difference'', but, right away I noticed that the new e model, has deeper bass extension, the mids sound richer,  they also have slightly less treble extension, but it is softer, wich is a good thing.
  
 I've compared my PS1000, to the new PS1000e, and ended up preferring the sound of my old PS1000. That just goes to show that it's never good to generalise,
  
 The SR80i already a great price vs performance ratio, but with the new SR80e, that ratio just went through the roof.
  
 Surely, some of you know how much I like my Bushmills, well, with some TTVJ flat pads on both, the SR80e gives me about 90% of what the Bushmills can give me, for about 1/3 the price. Talk about a no brainer.


----------



## Krutsch

I am close to picking up a Woo WA3, so I can add an OTL amp for use with my Senn HD-650s.
  
 I know (or I should say: I've read) why OTL amps are less than optimal with low impedance cans, like Grado, but my RS2i phones are getting about 1/3 use, as of late.
  
 My question is: will I still be OK with the RS2i with that amp, or will it be so "horrible" I will end up getting a second amp (or keeping the NuForce Icon plugged-in) when I feel like going Grado on a given day?
  
 At some point, I really want to upgrade the RS2i to a GS1000e (I listened to a pair at a meet and was blown away), but that's for down the road.
  
 Thanks, in advance, for any thoughts.


----------



## KlarkKentThe3rd

ernestpoland said:


> What's the real difference between SR-80i and (newer?) SR-80e?


 

*e* is more neutral, less bright, better bass extension.


----------



## diamondears

klarkkentthe3rd said:


> *e* is more neutral, less bright, better bass extension.


 My take is the SR80e has more upper treble with more grain but the grain is finer. Agree it has better bass extension and mass. With L-Cushions, that upper treble becomes just right, detailed yet not shouty.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Why do these not exist in non-slipmat!!!
  

  
 http://www.theghostlystore.com/collections/logo-goods/products/ghostly-spectral-slipmats


----------



## ExCelciuS

Christmas is coming ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  
 Who is this Helene Fischer, I'm becoming one of her fans right now, beautiful face, beautiful eyes, beautiful voices ...


----------



## ruthieandjohn

excelcius said:


> Christmas is coming ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Indeed her stage presence is wonderful, her pitch and tone are really great, her song selection sparkles, but for some reason, at least through my Grados, her voice is unintelligible... I cannot understand a word she sings!  I even put the headphones on backwards, thinking her utterances might be encoded.  But no dice!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

For anyone with an SR325is, MS2i, PS500, or any Grado with metal on it pretty much, this sounds incredible!
  
  
 soundcloud.com/ghostly/kiln-pinemarten


----------



## pdrm360

loving[max]sound said:


> For anyone with an SR325is, MS2i, PS500, or any Grado with metal on it pretty much, this sounds incredible!
> 
> 
> soundcloud.com/ghostly/kiln-pinemarten


 
 What is the sound difference between metal cups and others?


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

pdrm360 said:


> What is the sound difference between metal cups and others?


 
  
 I realized the metal cups are more analytical compared to the wood ones. They treat electronic music better (in my opinion). Anything from Ghostly Records, I would generally use my PS500 to listen.


----------



## pdrm360

loving[max]sound said:


> I realized the metal cups are more analytical compared to the wood ones. They treat electronic music better (in my opinion). Anything from Ghostly Records, I would generally use my PS500 to listen.


 
  
 Interesting. what about the plastic cups?


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

pdrm360 said:


> Interesting. what about the plastic cups?


 
  
 Those are best for drinking, especially the red SOLO ones.


----------



## pdrm360

loving[max]sound said:


> Those are best for drinking, especially the red SOLO ones.


 
 I see


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

pdrm360 said:


> I see


----------



## 020Assassin

loving[max]sound said:


> For anyone with an SR325is, MS2i, PS500, or any Grado with metal on it pretty much, this sounds incredible!
> 
> 
> soundcloud.com/ghostly/kiln-pinemarten


 
 Not my kind of music.
  


pdrm360 said:


> What is the sound difference between metal cups and others?


 
  
 I think the general consensus is that (compared to the plastics) the metal cups sound brighter and the wooden cups sound warmer, but the differences are subtle.
 If I compare my 325 with my 60 (which is pretty unfair), the sound is more refined. For instance, a double bass drum on the 60 will sound similar, while the 325 shows the difference between each bass drum. Notes that are close in frequency are often slightly muddled on the 60, while easily discernable on the 325. A plucked bass string on the 60 will be 'doooiing' and on the 325 it will be 'doooiiiing' with just a little more sustain and decay.
  
 I compared my 325 with the GS1000e at my local audiophile shop and noticed that the GS sounded distinctly darker and warmer, and the sound stage was better defined, but for a headphone that costs three times as much as my 325 I think the difference should be bigger.
  
 As it is, I think the 325 is undervalued. The difference in clarity between the 60 and the 325 is much more noticeable than between the 325 and the more expensive models. I'm sure there will be owners of the Reference, Statement and Professional series headphones who will protest my assessment, but I'm not an audiophile. I owned a 60i for two years, I bought a 325i begin November and I enjoyed it from the start, although it didn't seem that much better than my 60. That changed about two weeks ago when the 325 had burned in sufficiently and opened up.
  
 I'm collecting material now to 'woody' my SR60 (I bought wooden cups on eBay, and I'm looking into silver cables) and apatN will soon send me wooden distancers to try to create a bigger soundstage on the 325. However, the stock 325 is a great headphone, while the 60 is a good starting point for extensive modding.
  
 All my opinion, though, and like I said, I'm not an audiophile. I just enjoy music.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

X    
  
 Collaboration....would be say...'unexpected' but why not...
  
 on the other hand they already did:
  

  
 ....we'll see what we get....


----------



## pdrm360

020assassin said:


> Not my kind of music.
> 
> 
> I think the general consensus is that (compared to the plastics) the metal cups sound brighter and the wooden cups sound warmer, but the differences are subtle.
> ...


 
  
  It's more fair if we compare sr325 with the sr225.


----------



## pdrm360

I even heard the sr325*e* sounds a bit warmer than the sr225*e*. Never compared them by myself though.


----------



## bbophead

> pdrm360 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
 Same here which is why I threw on the G-Cush and never looked back.


----------



## tonykaz

Helene Fischer , She's German , don't you understand German ?   ,  you ain't from da Vaderland ? 
  
 You Grado people are a bunch of Red-necks !  ,   I understand her quite well on my Sennheisers .  
  
 Tony in Michigan


----------



## bpcans

loving[max]sound said:


> Those are best for drinking, especially the red SOLO ones.


"Come on in. The beers free, but the cups cost ten bucks apiece."


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bpcans said:


> "Come on in. The beers free, but the cups cost ten bucks apiece."


 
  
 Whoa now... I am not having people coming over and drinking, too much sensitive audio equipment around


----------



## swspiers

I have a Benchmark Dac-1 incoming this week.  Can't wait to hear how my 225i/400i/Primes present the sound from this classic DAC!!!!!!


----------



## ExCelciuS

ruthieandjohn said:


> Indeed her stage presence is wonderful, her pitch and tone are really great, her song selection sparkles, but for some reason, at least through my Grados, her voice is unintelligible... I cannot understand a word she sings!  I even put the headphones on backwards, thinking her utterances might be encoded.  But no dice!


 
  
 Well, I don't understand German either, but I love her voices and appearances, sounds perfect for my taste on my Grado


----------



## ExCelciuS

tonykaz said:


> Helene Fischer , She's German , don't you understand German ?   ,  you ain't from da Vaderland ?
> 
> You Grado people are a bunch of Red-necks !  ,   I understand her quite well on my Sennheisers .
> 
> Tony in Michigan


 
  
 Well, for me it doesn't matter whether it's German, US, UK, Japan, China, etc as long as it delivers and brings goodness for the people, as my sound system consist of those countries anyway


----------



## fleasbaby

thedreamthinker said:


> X
> 
> Collaboration....would be say...'unexpected' but why not...
> 
> ...


 
  
 When I first saw the D&G ones I felt a little queasy...seemed so sad and almost a little slutty, but I guess we all have to pay the bills at some point.
  
 Personally, on a more serious note, I would love to see Grado do a collaboration with whoever owns the Blue Note, Verve or Impulse labels now...nothing horrendously overpriced like the A&K AK240 collaboration with Blue Note, but just something classy and new in wood or metal.It needn't even be a jazz-nerd thing either...maybe another label like Columbia, Harvest or even a newer one like Sub-Pop, possibly even Warp .


----------



## 020Assassin

fleasbaby said:


> Personally, on a more serious note, I would love to see Grado do a collaboration with whoever owns the Blue Note, Verve or Impulse labels now...nothing horrendously overpriced like the A&K AK240 collaboration with Blue Note, but just something classy and new in wood or metal.It needn't even be a jazz-nerd thing either...maybe another label like Columbia, Harvest or even a newer one like Sub-Pop, possibly even Warp .


 
  
 Agreed. D&G doesn't stand for 'music lovers', just 'fashionista'.
  
 I'm intending to build my own 'Blue Note' jazz Grado out of my old SR60i... Khaya wooden cups by 7Keys, silver cable...


----------



## TheDreamthinker

fleasbaby said:


> When I first saw the D&G ones I felt a little queasy...seemed so sad and almost a little slutty, but I guess we all have to pay the bills at some point.
> 
> Personally, on a more serious note, I would love to see Grado do a collaboration with whoever owns the Blue Note, Verve or Impulse labels now...nothing horrendously overpriced like the A&K AK240 collaboration with Blue Note, but just something classy and new in wood or metal.It needn't even be a jazz-nerd thing either...maybe another label like Columbia, Harvest or even a newer one like Sub-Pop, possibly even Warp .


 
  
 Same reaction here. But felt that, from a marketing perspective, it may have brought the GradoLabs name to more people. Although this too is debatable looking at the price and the targeted demographic.
  
 I hope for something with Verve. Would be a good fit for marketing purposes (i am normally opposed to paying more for a second name...but sometimes it doesn't hurt all that much -> UE x CapitolStudios = UERM)


----------



## Hisoundfi

Hi guys, I'm thinking about dabbling into the world of grados and am curious as far as what would be the best pair at each price range? 

$75?
$125?
$175?
$225?
$275?
$325?

What grados would you suggest for around all of the above price points? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tonykaz

Price Points for Best ! 
  
 Best Grado is an Oxymoron . 
  
 Best would be a used Pair of Sennheiser HD600s for about $250 .   
  
 Tony in Michigan 
  
 ps .   Grado is just a Club like Mustang Owner's Club , there is no such thing as a BEST Mustang !


----------



## JoeDoe

hisoundfi said:


> Hi guys, I'm thinking about dabbling into the world of grados and am curious as far as what would be the best pair at each price range?
> 
> $75?
> $125?
> ...




New or used?


----------



## Hisoundfi

JoeDoe

New. 

Based on what I read, the general consensus I've got is that the sr225 is the best deal grado for under 500.


----------



## JoeDoe

hisoundfi said:


> JoeDoe
> 
> New.
> 
> Based on what I read, the general consensus I've got is that the sr225 is the best deal grado for under 500.




I'd say 80e, 225i, (never heard the e version) or 325e. obviously these are in ascending price order


----------



## ruthieandjohn

$75 - Grado SR60e (MSRP $79):  to me the VERY BEST headphone at this price and one of the best at twice the price... a bit more bass than others in the SR ("Prestige") series;  though I have nearly EVERY Grado model (top-line PS1000 arriving this week), I listen to my SR60s as much as any of them to just marvel, with a smile on my face, how something so relatively inexpensive can be so "presence" sounding and comfortable. Many people prefer the next one up, the SR80e, but at MSRP of $99, you'd want to find it used to get it for $75.
  
 $125 - funny price point that falls right between the SR125e (MSRP $150) and the SR80e ($99) - if I were trying to hit $125, I'd go for a used SR225e (MSRP of $199, used price of 2/3 that or $133 or so)
  
 $175 -- again, a price point that straddles MSRP of various models.  I'd shoot for a used top-of-the-Prestige-Series SR325e, MRSP of $299 and 2/3 that for like-new used of $199. 
  
 $225 --  new SR225e for $200 MSRP.
  
 $275 -- somehow you have to have the SR325e on your list... it is the brightest of the Grados, a caricature of the transparency, presence, and fast treble response that go with the Grado sound.  They list for $299.
  
 $325 -- find a used RS2e, MSRP of $495 new, probably could get for 2/3 of that, or $335.
  
 Dang, I LOVE questions like this that allow me to rhapsodize about various Grado models.  Wanna hear me recite from memory the construction materials of the cup, grill, and such of each member of the Prestige Series??
  
 A weakness of this is that I did NOT include any of their IEMs (iGi $89, GR8 @ $299, GR$10 @ $399), nor related brands, such as the Alessandro MS1, MS2, or special versions as custom made for head-fi,org, which are the HF1, HF2...  I have not actually heard any of these so I would not be giving anything other than opinions of others.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Just out of curiosity, can anyone tell me what happened when Grado (the company) started making headphones? What were Grado's first cans? John Grado became an apprentice to his uncle, he designed the vintage Grados with Joe and then bought the company?


----------



## pdrm360

williamleonhart said:


> Just out of curiosity, can anyone tell me what happened when Grado (the company) started making headphones? What were Grado's first cans? John Grado became an apprentice to his uncle, he designed the vintage Grados with Joe and then bought the company?


----------



## Hisoundfi

ruthieandjohn said:


> $75 - Grado SR60e (MSRP $79):  to me the VERY BEST headphone at this price and one of the best at twice the price... a bit more bass than others in the SR ("Prestige") series;  though I have nearly EVERY Grado model (top-line PS1000 arriving this week), I listen to my SR60s as much as any of them to just marvel, with a smile on my face, how something so relatively inexpensive can be so "presence" sounding and comfortable. Many people prefer the next one up, the SR80e, but at MSRP of $99, you'd want to find it used to get it for $75.
> 
> $125 - funny price point that falls right between the SR125e (MSRP $150) and the SR80e ($99) - if I were trying to hit $125, I'd go for a used SR225e (MSRP of $199, used price of 2/3 that or $133 or so)
> 
> ...


 
 Dude, thank you for the awesome response!
  
 Would you mind clarifying for me what the I and E models represent? Are they enhanced models that have boosted bass or something?
  
 Thanks


----------



## whirlwind

The e series are the latest Grados
  
 The i series was the generation before the e series


----------



## TheDreamthinker

hisoundfi said:


> Hi guys, I'm thinking about dabbling into the world of grados and am curious as far as what would be the best pair at each price range?
> 
> $75?
> $125?
> ...




My vote is on the SR80i/e, i find them to be the most agreeable. I always found the 225i too shrill.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

hisoundfi said:


> Dude, thank you for the awesome response!
> 
> Would you mind clarifying for me what the I and E models represent? Are they enhanced models that have boosted bass or something?
> 
> Thanks


 

 Many Grado headphones have an original version (e.g., SR325), an "i" version (SR325i, but so labeled only in the literature - headphone still says SR325) and an "e" version (which ARE labeled with the "e" in the model number on the headphone, e.g., SR325e).
  
 The -e versions, which came out in June, 2014, are (I think) the only ones now available directly from gradolabs.com, though some authorized sellers still sell the older "i."  The -e version has a larger driver (50 mm rather than the earlier 40 mm), a different type of plastic (for those with plastic bodies, SR225 and lower), and a thicker cable with more conductors.  Reviewers state that for the Prestige Series (SR-anything), the *-e has more bass extension and more detailed treble than its earlier "i" version*.  Again in the Prestige Series of your price range, received wisdom is that the -e is generally preferable to the -i.  However, for some higher-end models, e.g. the RS1, many folks believe that the RS1i is preferable in sound to the RS1e.
  
 Likewise in about 2009, the -i series came into being as an improvement to the original series.  Folks with more history than I could do much better in describing the changes associated with the -i.  All I know is that the person who sold me his 325 (non-i) and tried the 325i and 325e would like me to sell him his SR325 back... he states that the SR325 has better sound than either the i or the e... more of the "presence" for which Grado is known, more treble, less instrument separation, more intimacy.  The -i's body is mushroom-shaped, with chamfered edges, while the non-i is a straight cylinder.  I also think that the -i changed the type of pads on some of the headphones.  They have flats ("S"), flats with a hole ("flats"), on-ear cups ("L"), and over-ear cups ("G CUSH"), and any of the four types fit any of their 11 major headphone models.  Some models, moving up to "i," went from flats to on-ear cups.


----------



## JoeDoe

Put dem Gs on it!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joedoe said:


> Put dem Gs on it!


 

 I wanna, I WANNA!  But I don't yet have any G-s, so I can't say anything original about them.  But they are next on my headphone wish list!!!


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Many Grado headphones have an original version (e.g., SR325), an "i" version (SR325i*s*, but so labeled only in the literature - headphone still says SR325) and an "e" version (which ARE labeled with the "e" in the model number on the headphone, e.g., SR325e).


 
 (325is)


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Many Grado headphones have an original version (e.g., SR325), an "i" version (SR325i*s*, but so labeled only in the literature - headphone still says SR325) and an "e" version (which ARE labeled with the "e" in the model number on the headphone, e.g., SR325e).
> ...


 
 yep.....darn good cans too.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> yep.....darn good cans too.


 
 For sure!


----------



## bbophead

joedoe said:


> Put dem Gs on it!


 

 Absolutely!


----------



## diamondears

Sorry, but what again is the change in sound characteristics from L to G-Cushions on the SR325is? Less treble, more bass?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Today's _Consumers Reports_ lists Grado SR80e among best Last Minute Gifts!
  

  
 So if you have been sitting on your cans while lstening to your cans and haven't started shopping, then start buying more cans as gifts for others!


----------



## parbaked

williamleonhart said:


> Just out of curiosity, can anyone tell me what happened when Grado (the company) started making headphones? What were Grado's first cans? John Grado became an apprentice to his uncle, he designed the vintage Grados with Joe and then bought the company?


 
 Grado Labs was founded and owned by Joe Grado. The company made phono cartridges.
 Joe had a separate company, Joseph Grado Signature Products that mainly made microphones for live recordings - mostly for classical/opera.
 In the early 1989 Joe Grado designed the HP-1000 headphones to use as a tool to improve the microphones.
 This is a main reason his HPA-1/2 amps can be operated by battery - to be used at a live venue.
  
 John Grado was working at Grado Labs (not Joseph Grado Signature Products) at this time and legend is he helped assemble some HP-1000 cans...maybe...
  
 Around this time phono was dying so Joe sold Grado Labs to John and 'retired' to run Joseph Grado Signature Products and build microphones.
  
 John became President of Grado Labs and decided to make headphones to compensate for the declining phono cartridge business.
 With Joe's help he engineered and made the plastic SR100 then SR200 and SR300 around 1991.
 These became the SR125 / SR225 and black aluminum SR325 in 1993.
 Wood RS-1 introduced in 1996...


----------



## JoeDoe

diamondears said:


> Sorry, but what again is the change in sound characteristics from L to G-Cushions on the SR325is? Less treble, more bass?




Bigger soundstage, relaxed treble, and yes a little less bass impact. Although the e version is less noticeable than the i.


----------



## ErnestPoland

klarkkentthe3rd said:


> *e* is more neutral, *less bright*, better bass extension.


 
  
 vs:
  


diamondears said:


> My take is the *SR80e has more upper treble* with more grain but the grain is finer. Agree it has better bass extension and mass. With L-Cushions, that upper treble becomes just right, detailed yet not shouty.


 
  
  
 Two totally different opinions


----------



## pdrm360

parbaked said:


> Grado Labs was founded and owned by Joe Grado. The company made phono cartridges.
> Joe had a separate company, Joseph Grado Signature Products that mainly made microphones for live recordings - mainly classical/opera.
> In the early 1989 Joe Grado designed the HP-1000 headphones to use as a tool to improve the microphones.
> This is a main reason his HPA-1/2 amps can be operated by battery - to be used at a live venue.
> ...


 
  
 Do you know if all the SR100/200/300 came with driver of the HP1000 (Black Star)?


----------



## diamondears

joedoe said:


> Bigger soundstage, relaxed treble, and yes a little less bass impact. Although the e version is less noticeable than the i.


 Thanks JoeDoe. Cheers.


----------



## parbaked

pdrm360 said:


> Do you know if all the SR100/200/300 came with driver of the HP1000 (Black Star)?


 
 No they did not. You see the early SR100/200/300 with normal, 'pink' or Black Star drivers.
  
 The SR series were designed around a new driver 'based' on the HP1000 but 'made' in house - some early cheesecloths turned pink.
  
 The HP1000 drivers were made by Primo in Japan and were no longer available.
  
 The Black Star SR cans used leftover HP1000 drivers that Joe deemed unsuitable for his HP1/2/3 headphones.
  
 These BlackStar drivers were used to fill orders when the new drivers were out of stock...then they were all gone...very rare.
  
 SR300 is the rarest of all Grados...has horns like a unicorn...


----------



## whirlwind

parbaked.....you have a ton of Grado knowledge, and i really like hearing it all....I always have.
  
 I really like how grado goes about it's business, even though I am a little weary of the direction that they are going now.....I still like that a small company does it their own way, with virtually no advertising ect.....its pretty cool.
  
 Are you still rockin that "spud" amp ?
  
 I got word from Glenn that my OTL should be in production by january....I am pretty pumped about it.
  
 Keep the grado knowledge flowing


----------



## parbaked

whirlwind said:


> Are you still rockin that "spud" amp ?
> 
> I got word from Glenn that my OTL should be in production by january....I am pretty pumped about it.


 
 The Spud got promote to the living room for speaker duties...
 Glenn is still working on my Puttanesca amp but it's really for HDXXX, not Grados. It only uses one type of output tube so no switching/rolling for low impedance cans.
 I'm using this ECP Black Diamond with my Grados now. It uses sweet Cinemag step-up transformers for voltage gain...no tubes or transistors...very rare.

 Good Stuff!


----------



## Raguvian

Hey guys! Just bought my 5th set of Grados - pair of SR325is's from the FS section here.
  
 My question is regarding amps - I'm trying to decide between the Schiit Magni and Vali. I kind of want to try the tube amp with the Grados, but at the same time, the Magni also gets great reviews. Which do you think would suit the SR325is better?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## joseph69

raguvian said:


> Hey guys! Just bought my 5th set of Grados - pair of SR325is's from the FS section here.
> 
> My question is regarding amps - I'm trying to decide between the Schiit Magni and Vali. I kind of want to try the tube amp with the Grados, but at the same time, the Magni also gets great reviews. Which do you think would suit the SR325is better?
> 
> Thanks.


 
 Never heard the Vali, but I use my 325is's with the Magni/Modi for my desktop, and I'm fine with this combo.
 Sorry I couldn't answer your question completely, just giving my opinion on the Magni.


----------



## KlarkKentThe3rd

ernestpoland said:


> vs:
> 
> 
> 
> Two totally different opinions


 
 Get your own pair and test it with a sine wave.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Thanks for the stories. Stuffs always become more interesting when you hear the stories behind them. 
  
 Quote:


joedoe said:


> Bigger soundstage, relaxed treble, and yes a little less bass impact. Although the e version is less noticeable than the i.


 
 I tried the G-Cush with 325is once and honestly it sucked. The bass was virtually nonexistent and the treble, which normally would be perfect for me, became bleeding screeching. After reading the MSUltimate thread (and owning a pair of modded MSPro) I''m under the impression that these low + mid range Grado's must have distancer to work properly with G-Cush - and by "properly" I mean at least they don't sound like a defective pair. Did you modify anything on your 325is? I'm very curious.


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> I tried the G-Cush with 325is once and honestly it sucked.


 
 To each is own, but I once tried the (G) cushions with my 325is's and thought the music had the same tone throughout all the frequencies (very hollow, with no texture)…at all!
 I mean no offense to those who do like the 325is with the (G) cushions…just my opinion.


----------



## 020Assassin

joseph69 said:


> To each is own, but I once tried the (G) cushions with my 325is's and thought the music had the same tone throughout all the frequencies (very hollow, with no texture)…at all!
> I mean no offense to those who do like the 325is with the (G) cushions…just my opinion.


 

 I'm getting wooden distancers on my 325iS and will add the G-cushions then. I tried the G-cushions in an audiophile store around the corner and the sound was different and not as immediate, but I'm willing to experiment.


----------



## joseph69

020assassin said:


> I'm getting wooden distancers on my 325iS and will add the G-cushions then. I tried the G-cushions in an audiophile store around the corner and the sound was different and not as immediate, but I'm willing to experiment.


 
 Thats all good…but IME/IMO changing the cushions on the Grado models with the exception of putting (L) cushions on the models that come stock with (S) cushions, doesn't sound right too me. I also like experimenting too, as I still am, I'm waiting for EZ vinyl cushions which I should get today to try with any of the SR models I own, but I doubt I'm going to like it, but you never know!


----------



## parbaked

joseph69 said:


> Thats all good…but IME/IMO changing the cushions on the Grado models with the exception of putting (L) cushions on the models that come stock with (S) cushions, doesn't sound right too me.


 
 I also enjoy the TTVJ Flats on any SR or RS Grado.
  
 I have no use for the S Cush or G Cush....


----------



## 020Assassin

parbaked said:


> I also enjoy the TTVJ Flats on any SR or RS Grado.
> 
> I have no use for the S Cush or G Cush....


 
  
 I got a friend coming over from the states with several EarZonk pads, the TTVJ flats and the original G-cushions to try with the enhanced 325iS. No expensive shipping and US prices instead of the inflated Euro prices...


----------



## joseph69

parbaked said:


> I also enjoy the TTVJ Flats on any SR or RS Grado.
> 
> I have no use for the S Cush or G Cush....


 
 I may end up trying the TTVJ flat pads with my 80i's/325is's…again. But I to hear how the EZ vinyl pads sound with the SR/RS before buying them again. I also have no use for the (G) cushions on anything other than my PS1K's.


----------



## ErnestPoland

klarkkentthe3rd said:


> Get your own pair and test it with a sine wave.


 
  
 Hey.
  
 Sine wave doesn't tell me much. I wanna hear it  I think I'll check both v. in music store.
 Cheers!


----------



## hoagster

whirlwind said:


> parbaked.....you have a ton of Grado knowledge, and i really like hearing it all....I always have.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Keep the grado knowledge flowing


 
  
 It feels a bit like we're sitting listening to an elder ( no age implied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) re-tell us the story of Grado creation.
  
 Maybe it's just the time of year. Anyway only 3 weeks to Grado-mas.


----------



## diamondears

Has anybody tried G-Cushions with tape mod? What's the result? Gonna try this on my SR325is.


----------



## bassboysam

diamondears said:


> Has anybody tried G-Cushions with tape mod? What's the result? Gonna try this on my SR325is.




yup. made no difference.


----------



## Col888

Tried the G cushion on the RS2i, squashed the sound horribly at first, positioning to the front of the ear and slightly low helped open up. Best if the G cushion are pushed right over the rebate to expose the inner wooden surround. Still find the original cushions more open airy and Grado sounding .Great sound for rock. prefer . 
Senheiser HD600 for female vocals. Happy with my choices.


----------



## Raguvian

joseph69 said:


> Never heard the Vali, but I use my 325is's with the Magni/Modi for my desktop, and I'm fine with this combo.
> Sorry I couldn't answer your question completely, just giving my opinion on the Magni.




Thanks! Any opinion helps. I will probably try and get whichever one I can get used first, and then upgrade to a higher end tube amp later on.


----------



## tiobilli

Do you think clear and bright DACs, like HifimeDIY suit either the RA1 original and clone?
Anyway, what kind of DAC do you recommend for my RA1 clone?


----------



## elmoe

joseph69 said:


> I may end up trying the TTVJ flat pads with my 80i's/325is's…again. But I to hear how the EZ vinyl pads sound with the SR/RS before buying them again. I also have no use for the (G) cushions on anything other than my PS1K's.


 
  
 Welcome back to the dark side...


----------



## joseph69

elmoe said:


> Welcome back to the dark side...


 
 I always end up buying different cushions to try, then sell them…but this time I think I'll just keep whatever I buy.


----------



## diamondears

bassboysam said:


> yup. made no difference.




Really? I'm thinking it will make it PS-500-like. Plus more comfortable bec it becomes circumaural.


----------



## bassboysam

diamondears said:


> Really? I'm thinking it will make it PS-500-like. Plus more comfortable bec it becomes circumaural.


 
  
  
 not even close.  it really made no difference.


----------



## bassboysam

something different for you.  watch the whole thing, it is only 10 min, sounds awesome with my RS1.


----------



## tonykaz

Mr. BassboySam ,
  
 Now I see where the Grado stuff is useful , my Sennheisers don't like it much .  
  
 Oh well , 
  
 Tony in Michigan


----------



## swspiers

bassboysam said:


> something different for you.  watch the whole thing, it is only 10 min, sounds awesome with my RS1.


 
 Sam, you are so the man, dammit.  I didn't even know about this!


tonykaz said:


> Mr. BassboySam ,
> 
> Now I see where the Grado stuff is useful , my Sennheisers don't like it much .
> 
> ...


 

 Tony. Good thing I know you're funny....


----------



## tonykaz

Mr. BassboySam ,
  
 Yes , good thing indeed .  
  
 I did need to take a couple of aspirin after seeing that 10 minutes of Bar scene , kinda reminded me of my drinking days , not that I can actually remember all that much come to think about it .  
  
 I guess I'm turning into a long hair Symphony Subscriber nowadays , Bach and that sort of thing !  Those musicians doing Shots on Stage did remind me of me . 
  
 Tony in Michigan 
  
 ps , do us all a favor and buy yourself a Shiny New Caddy , you deserve it !! , mention me and they'll throw in any pair of Grados you want !!


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> Sam, you are so the man, dammit.  I didn't even know about this!


 
 there is a video of the entire performance somewhere I just can't find it for some reason.
  
 All their albums are quite good...and original unlike most of the derivative crap these days.


----------



## bassboysam

tonykaz said:


> ps , do us all a favor and buy yourself a Shiny New Caddy , you deserve it !! , mention me and they'll throw in any pair of Grados you want !!


 
  
  
 lol!


----------



## bassboysam

bam!
  
  
 /img/vimeo_logo.png


----------



## bassboysam

Also been really into these guys recently.
  

  

  
 and these guys, you may recognize Emil from Grails and Om.


----------



## bassboysam

one more.
  

  
  
 goodnight.


----------



## joseph69

Just pulled the trigger on the GS1Ke…been very interested in hearing these after reading some HF impressions compared to the (i) series, which I didn't care for due to the mid-range being too recessed for me, but from what I've been reading since they came out the mid-range isn't as recessed as the (i) series (hopefully)! Should have them this coming Tuesday.


----------



## wormsdriver

Damn @joseph69 Congrats man! Did you pay retail or did you find a good deal somewhere?


----------



## Krutsch

joseph69 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the GS1Ke…been very interested in hearing these after reading some HF impressions compared to the (i) series, which I didn't care for due to the mid-range being too recessed for me, but from what I've been reading since they came out the mid-range isn't as recessed as the (i) series (hopefully)! Should have them this coming Tuesday.


 

 I heard these at a Head-Fi meet and was completely blown away. Congrats!


----------



## pdrm360

joseph69 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the GS1Ke…been very interested in hearing these after reading some HF impressions compared to the (i) series, which I didn't care for due to the mid-range being too recessed for me, but from what I've been reading since they came out the mid-range isn't as recessed as the (i) series (hopefully)! Should have them this coming Tuesday.


 
 Congrats! Looking forward to your impression


----------



## pdrm360

Joe Satriani - Crowd Chant


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the GS1Ke…been very interested in hearing these after reading some HF impressions compared to the (i) series, which I didn't care for due to the mid-range being too recessed for me, but from what I've been reading since they came out the mid-range isn't as recessed as the (i) series (hopefully)! Should have them this coming Tuesday.


 
 congrats, Joseph!


----------



## whirlwind

A little Albert King This Morning


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> A little Albert King This Morning




  i do love the flying V !


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> Damn @joseph69 Congrats man! Did you pay retail or did you find a good deal somewhere?


 
  
  


krutsch said:


> I heard these at a Head-Fi meet and was completely blown away. Congrats!


 
 Thank you!
 I paid retail for them, any do you know of anyone having deals on them (new)?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the GS1Ke…been very interested in hearing these after reading some HF impressions compared to the (i) series, which I didn't care for due to the mid-range being too recessed for me, but from what I've been reading since they came out the mid-range isn't as recessed as the (i) series (hopefully)! Should have them this coming Tuesday.



Wow! A heartfelt "Congratulations" to you. They will be my next, and I think my last, headphone, as that will complete my Grado collection. Not until I sell enough others to get the $, though. 

I'm looking forward to your "ears on" impressions and comparison to the GS1000i.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Wow! A heartfelt "Congratulations" to you. They will be my next, and I think my last, headphone, as that will complete my Grado collection. Not until I sell enough others to get the $, though.
> 
> I'm looking forward to your "ears on" impressions and comparison to the GS1000i.


 
 Thank you very much!
 I actually purchased the (e) series, I had tried the (i) series about a year ago and didn't care for them, just hope that all changes!


----------



## lockonstratos

finally purchased my FiiO E11 yesterday and it was a blast with my Grado SR60e and my Asus Zenfone 4 as my main source of music files. Headbangin' and rockin' all day long. Totally satisfied with my music peripherals now. for those guys that helped me choosing or opted me buying E11, thank you very much.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the GS1Ke…been very interested in hearing these after reading some HF impressions compared to the (i) series, which I didn't care for due to the mid-range being too recessed for me, but from what I've been reading since they came out the mid-range isn't as recessed as the (i) series (hopefully)! Should have them this coming Tuesday.


 
 well alright !   one of my favorites ! 
 let us with enquiring know how you like them !!


----------



## YtseJamer

New Steven Wilson preview:


----------



## Oteil

ytsejamer said:


> New Steven Wilson preview:





 This is album looks to be awesome. The guitar tone at the end of clip is absolutely fantastic. I can't wait!!!


----------



## plonter

Moved this post to another more appropriate sub forum.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> well alright !   one of my favorites !
> let us with enquiring know how you like them !!


 
 Yes Jay
 I'm trying them again mainly due to your impressions…and everyone else's…but I hold you most responsible!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 I hope I really like them this time because believe it or not, it is getting harder and harder for me to listen to my RS1i's/WA6 after matching the PS1K's with the Soloist…and everyone knows how much I love the RS1i/WA6, so I want to listen to the RS1i/GS1Ke side by side through the WA6. My PS1K's IMO/IME have come a very long way since pairing with the Soloist, and going back to the RS1i's/WA6 doesn't sound the same to me as much as it used too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am in no way putting the RS1i's/WA6 combo down, they are incredible, but in comparison, I think I'm a bit spoiled after finding great synergy between the PS1K's/Soloist so I want to hear the differences between the RS1i/GS1Ke with the WA6.


----------



## bfreedma

ytsejamer said:


> New Steven Wilson preview:





Thanks! Definitely going to preorder the deluxe edition he discusses. Didn't think he could top The Raven's deluxe package but this sounds like another level.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Yes Jay
> I'm trying them again mainly due to your impressions…and everyone else's…but I hold you most responsible!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
 oh so its all my fault huh ?? lol  don't worry i can take it
  
 and on the subject of changes, the woo and the lcd 2f are gone ! joedoe has the lcd2, can't wait to hear what he thinks of it
 i have a vali coming today, and a wyrd tomorrow , i'm going small for now, until the geek pulse x/f/i gets here, but it may be grado time !


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> oh so its all my fault huh ?? lol  don't worry i can take it
> 
> and on the subject of changes, the woo and the lcd 2f are gone ! joedoe has the lcd2, can't wait to hear what he thinks of it
> i have a vali coming today, and a wyrd tomorrow , i'm going small for now, until the geek pulse x/f/i gets here, but it may be grado time !


 
 Not all, but mostly! Just kidding.
 Thanks for keeping me up to date, didn't know you had sold the Woo/LCD-2F's.
 Congratulations on the Vali/Wyrd! Which Grado are you going to get…let me guess, the GS1Ke?
 I'm going to look into the Geek Pulse X/F/I I don't know anything about it.


----------



## YtseJamer

oteil said:


> This is album looks to be awesome. The guitar tone at the end of clip is absolutely fantastic. I can't wait!!!


 
  
 Guthrie Govan is an amazing guitarist!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Not all, but mostly! Just kidding.
> Thanks for keeping me up to date, didn't know you had sold the Woo/LCD-2F's.
> Congratulations on the Vali/Wyrd! Which Grado are you going to get…let me guess, the GS1Ke?
> I'm going to look into the Geek Pulse X/F/I I don't know anything about it.


 
 the lcd2f was more or less a spur of the moment, i really have been listening to the t1's more and more, they are outstanding.
 and joedoe mentioned to me something about getting an lcd2, so i made him a deal he couldn't refuse !
 i'd sold the wadia last week, and when the modi got here, and i had forgotten how good it was, i thought then i'd get the vali
 and sell the 6se to free up some cash, and as long as i was going to have a little pile o' schiit, i thought i'd try the wyrd to see if it really works at cleaning up the signal coming from the pc.
 i'm listening to the vali/modi combo now, with the beyer t1's, damn, damn good !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 now, the geek bundle i have coming is the pulse x/f/i and lps4, a 2g cable, which i already have, and a 1g cable
 https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/geek-pulse-ultra-high-def-audio-for-your-desktop


----------



## whirlwind

jaybird has been diggin" dat  T1


----------



## JoeDoe

Yes he has!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Always reminds me of the '_good old times...'_
  
 One of the most memorable and important contemporary songs in my opinion, for many reasons...
 Also because it really draw a beautiful scenery of....melancholy...
  
 I personally like to imagine the life of the lyrical I...what has led him_ far away from Georgia_ and why did he _making these dock his own_? So many questions...
  
 It really is sad to see such artists not being able to show their whole potential...especially in this case.
 Life often feels arbitrary.
  
 
  
 Great with Grados...


----------



## pdrm360

thedreamthinker said:


> It really is sad to see such artists not being able to show their whole potential...especially in this case.
> Life often feels arbitrary.


 
 Sad but true.


----------



## jaywillin

thedreamthinker said:


> Always reminds me of the '_good old times...'_
> 
> One of the most memorable and important contemporary songs in my opinion, for many reasons...
> Also because it really draw a beautiful scenery of....melancholy...
> ...




 i'm from macon, ga, otis's hometown, while i never met him, i was a 3 when he died, i'm friends with one of his managers, and i've heard many stories about otis. he and his family, are very special to macon to this day.  he helped put macon on the musical map. RESPECT !!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

pdrm360 said:


> Sad but true.


 
  
 Indeed.
  


jaywillin said:


> i'm from macon, ga, otis's hometown, while i never met him, i was a 3 when he died, i'm friends with one of his managers, and i've heard many stories about otis. he and his family, are very special to macon to this day.  he helped put macon on the musical map. RESPECT !!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Nice pic.


 
  
 Artist can really make 'small' towns very famous. 
 Congrats for knowing such a person. I would be interested in hearing some stories.
  
 I recently watched a documentary about his (very short) life and how _Dock Of The Bay _became famous especially after his death. The was also an interview with Otis Redding III. Even more sad that children mainly remember their own father as an icon...but not as a person.


----------



## Raguvian

I knew I shouldn't have come back to this site. I was doing so well staying happy with my MDR-V6. Just got the SR325is a few days ago and now I'm looking at the PS500e. 
  
 Would the PS500e be any good with a Schiit Modi/Magni stack? Is it worth getting?


----------



## joseph69

raguvian said:


> I knew I shouldn't have come back to this site. I was doing so well staying happy with my MDR-V6. Just got the SR325is a few days ago and now I'm looking at the PS500e.
> 
> Would the PS500e be any good with a Schiit Modi/Magni stack? Is it worth getting?


 
 Congratulations, great HP!
 Well how do you like the 325is's with the M/M combo?
 I use the same set-up for my desktop and think it sounds great, so I would think the PS-500e would sound fine, after all, Grados could never sound bad with anything IMO, only better with better gear. I had just as much pleasure with my Sony CDP-C701ES>80i's.


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Yes Jay
> I'm trying them again mainly due to your impressions…and everyone else's…but I hold you most responsible!!!
> I hope I really like them this time because believe it or not, it is getting harder and harder for me to listen to my RS1i's/WA6 after matching the PS1K's with the Soloist…and everyone knows how much I love the RS1i/WA6, so I want to listen to the RS1i/GS1Ke side by side through the WA6. My PS1K's IMO/IME have come a very long way since pairing with the Soloist, and going back to the RS1i's/WA6 doesn't sound the same to me as much as it used too.   I am in no way putting the RS1i's/WA6 combo down, they are incredible, but in comparison, I think I'm a bit spoiled after finding great synergy between the PS1K's/Soloist so I want to hear the differences between the RS1i/GS1Ke with the WA6.


I think it's a very nice sonic progression you've got going on here joseph. It's only logical that you climb up the headphone/amp food chain. The PS1K and Soloist combo are an order of magnitude improvement over your beloved RS1i/WA6 combo. Don't look back.


----------



## whirlwind

bpcans said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Jay
> ...


 
 +1
  
 Happy saturday morning everybody.


----------



## jaywillin

thedreamthinker said:


> Indeed.
> 
> 
> Artist can really make 'small' towns very famous.
> ...


 
 i didn't know him personally, i was 3 at the time of his death. 
 otis was a kind, genuine , humble caring man, at that time in macon, and the south, relationships between whites and blacks weren't too good as you can imagine. otis and brothers phil, and alan walden( i was friends with phil's son philip and alan) weren't only business partners(actual partners) but very, very close friends , it was a relationship not very well thought of by both white and blacks. controversial to say the least. otis, being the man he was, handled everything with such grace and humility, as did the waldens, that it proved something to macon, and everyone else
 what could be possible . macon's musical history is deep, macon is little richard's hometown, james brown lived there for a while, jimi hendrix ,while he was still a sideman, spent time in macon as  he had relatives there, and met johnny jenkins , who jimi emulated johnny's wild style, and flair and went on to become hendrix. after otis's death, duane allman, capricorn records southern rock exploded . otis's legacy is deep and wide


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> I think it's a very nice sonic progression you've got going on here joseph. It's only logical that you climb up the headphone/amp food chain. The PS1K and Soloist combo are an order of magnitude improvement over your beloved RS1i/WA6 combo. Don't look back.


 
  
  


whirlwind said:


> +1


 
 Thanks guys…but don't get me wrong, I still love the RS1i/WA6 combo, and I feel that it is more of a different sound and will always enjoy the combo, I'm just getting more and more used to the PS1K/Soloist combo. It's very strange when you don't move forward with gear and try different combinations, you don't realize, it is only when you move forward then take a *step back* that you can really hear the differences, otherwise they are both excellent combos and bring great/different musical experiences to the table.


----------



## ExCelciuS

This Grado fanclub has very positive aura, I wonder if John or Jonathan Grado have passed by this forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
“When someone buys Grado headphones, they become part of the family — as long as they leave their shoes at the door”.  ​- Jonathan Grado​


----------



## ruthieandjohn

excelcius said:


> This Grado fanclub has very positive aura, I wonder if John or Jonathan Grado have passed by this forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good question. Maybe I'll send them a note. 

Meantime, GradoLabs also has a Facebook page, and I HAVE seen posts from Grado on that.


----------



## jaywillin

excelcius said:


> This Grado fanclub has very positive aura, I wonder if John or Jonathan Grado have passed by this forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 i like that, i'd never seen that quote before. 
  
 here, more than any other thread i know of, is more civil in general and first and foremost, its about the music, and getter closer to 
 the soul of the music ! that's the way i see it


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> excelcius said:
> 
> 
> > This Grado fanclub has very positive aura, I wonder if John or Jonathan Grado have passed by this forum
> ...


 
   I think you hit the nail, dead square on the head, sir.


----------



## swspiers

Okay guys, I just posted this in a Metal thread.  Figure I might as well spread the love.  The bass through Sonos, into my Benchmark, into my Soloist is huge, even with my 225i's.  Which are still my favorite with this kind of stuff... Though the 400i's still blow my mind.


----------



## tiobilli

Hello,
I've been looking for a metal BLACK wire mesh to swap for the stocked ones. Do you knwo where can it be bought one like the RS1's ?


----------



## sinnottj

whirlwind said:


> I think you hit the nail, dead square on the head, sir.


 

 Absolutely!


----------



## tonykaz

Shoes at the Door ,
  
 that explains the smell 
  
 tony in michigan


----------



## jaywillin

tonykaz said:


> Shoes at the Door ,
> 
> that explains the smell
> 
> tony in michigan


 






  we might not smell good, but we have a good time !


----------



## JoeDoe

tiobilli said:


> Hello,
> I've been looking for a metal BLACK wire mesh to swap for the stocked ones. Do you knwo where can it be bought one like the RS1's ?


 

 Check over in the Grado mods thread. Tons of options and links to different kinds of mesh.


----------



## sinnottj

tiobilli said:


> Hello,
> I've been looking for a metal BLACK wire mesh to swap for the stocked ones. Do you knwo where can it be bought one like the RS1's ?




You could also just paint the mesh black using some enamel modelling paint


----------



## plonter

I fell in love with Grado the first time I put the RS1 on my head. I had them for some time and than sold them.   and now I fell in love with them again After getting the SR80e. 
 I think my next step is getting the SR325e.


----------



## Raguvian

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations, great HP!
> Well how do you like the 325is's with the M/M combo?
> I use the same set-up for my desktop and think it sounds great, so I would think the PS-500e would sound fine, after all, Grados could never sound bad with anything IMO, only better with better gear. I had just as much pleasure with my Sony CDP-C701ES>80i's.


 
  
 Thanks! To be honest, I just bought the Schiit stack last week, and it'll only get here Monday (hopefully). Maybe I should slow down on buying stuff... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Also, I've noticed that the left side of the SR325is seems to be slightly louder. I can't tell if I'm imagining it, but I don't get the same problem with my Sony's or any other headphones. I'm running them straight out of my X3. The only thing I can think of is I'm using a crappy Radioshack 1/4 to 3/8" adapter, so that may be causing the problem. I'm really hoping the Schiit amp will be better. However, I can't get enough of the Grado sound. I've missed it.


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> Okay guys, I just posted this in a Metal thread.  Figure I might as well spread the love.  The bass through Sonos, into my Benchmark, into my Soloist is huge, even with my 225i's.  Which are still my favorite with this kind of stuff... Though the 400i's still blow my mind.




by far the best OG record.


----------



## joseph69

raguvian said:


> Thanks! To be honest, I just bought the Schiit stack last week, and it'll only get here Monday (hopefully). Maybe I should slow down on buying stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*NEVER* buy HP adapters from Radio Shack, they are complete garbage, and your wasting your money…for sure, and is most likely the reason for the unbalance.  
 The M/M combo will be fine with the 325's, and I'm sure you will hear a very noticeable sound quality.
 Keep us posted on your impressions.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> *NEVER* buy HP adapters from Radio Shack, they are complete garbage, and your wasting your money…for sure, and is most likely the reason for the unbalance.
> The M/M combo will be fine with the 325's, and I'm sure you will hear a very noticeable sound quality.
> Keep us posted on your impressions.



Really? Even the Auvio twin-RCA-to-stereo-mini cord? Auvio is their premium line, cost 3x the cost of the a radio Shack brand, and looks really spiffy, with woven cloth cord wrap, like an old fashioned iron. I am using one to connect my source to my Grado HPA-1 amp. I'm wondering if I need to find something better. Thanks.


----------



## jaywillin

raguvian said:


> I knew I shouldn't have come back to this site. I was doing so well staying happy with my MDR-V6. Just got the SR325is a few days ago and now I'm looking at the PS500e.
> 
> Would the PS500e be any good with a Schiit Modi/Magni stack? Is it worth getting?


 
  
  


joseph69 said:


> Congratulations, great HP!
> Well how do you like the 325is's with the M/M combo?
> I use the same set-up for my desktop and think it sounds great, so I would think the PS-500e would sound fine, after all, Grados could never sound bad with anything IMO, only better with better gear. I had just as much pleasure with my Sony CDP-C701ES>80i's.


 
  
 i've just gotten my own little pile o' schiit(vali/modi/wyrd) its driving my beyerdynamic t1's, and thanks to joedoe, i'll have a pair of 325e's sometime this week ! i'm back in the grado family !!
 i also have a woo wa3 coming in by next weekend, to take over amping duties for the t1.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

jaywillin said:


> i didn't know him personally, i was 3 at the time of his death.
> otis was a kind, genuine , humble caring man, at that time in macon, and the south, relationships between whites and blacks weren't too good as you can imagine. otis and brothers phil, and alan walden( i was friends with phil's son philip and alan) weren't only business partners(actual partners) but very, very close friends , it was a relationship not very well thought of by both white and blacks. controversial to say the least. otis, being the man he was, handled everything with such grace and humility, as did the waldens, that it proved something to macon, and everyone else
> what could be possible . macon's musical history is deep, macon is little richard's hometown, james brown lived there for a while, jimi hendrix ,while he was still a sideman, spent time in macon as  he had relatives there, and met johnny jenkins , who jimi emulated johnny's wild style, and flair and went on to become hendrix. after otis's death, duane allman, capricorn records southern rock exploded . otis's legacy is deep and wide


 
  
 Thanks for the info. 
 He really seems to have been a nice person...not only as an artist.
  
 I do have the feeling that artists today are much 'faker' than the artists of yesteryear. Today show is as important as the music - or even more important...


----------



## brianbeers

Re-cabled the 60's this week!  Wellll actually same cable just put some clothes on em...
 Homegrown Audio solid core copper 4 conductor braid now with paracord clothes.  I
 couldn't resist adding the ViaBlue large mini plug this time around.  I am still a complete
 novice at soldering and my tools are not ideal so PLEASE please do not look at the
 solders through the screening hahahah!! Quit lookin!  Below the 60's are the 225's lookin boss...


----------



## bassboysam




----------



## TheDreamthinker

brianbeers said:


> Re-cabled the 60's this week!  Wellll actually same cable just put some clothes on em...
> Homegrown Audio solid core copper 4 conductor braid now with paracord clothes.  I
> couldn't resist adding the ViaBlue large mini plug this time around.  I am still a complete
> novice at soldering and my tools are not ideal so PLEASE please do not look at the
> solders through the screening hahahah!! Quit lookin!  Below the 60's are the 225's lookin boss...


 


Spoiler: Too awesome for you to see






>


 
  


 Real nice...congrats...
  
 especially the gimbals - are they locked?


----------



## markm1

bassboysam said:


> by far the best OG record.


 

 +1....Coup De Grace wasn't too bad. Haven't heard their last few....


----------



## parbaked

thedreamthinker said:


> Spoiler: Too awesome for you to see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Martin's gimbals have set screws


----------



## TheDreamthinker

parbaked said:


> Martin's gimbals have set screws


 
 Already thought those were Martin's.
  
 I like them, but find them too pricey for small pieces of metal...


----------



## swspiers

markm1 said:


> +1....Coup De Grace wasn't too bad. Haven't heard their last few....


 

 The past three have the Mighty Goblin back in form.  "Eulogy for the Damned" is a freaking classic, back to the old-school awesomeness and groove that made them so great!!!
  



bassboysam said:


>




 Hilarious!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

I just had spent about 2-3 hours comparing the RS1i and the GS1000i. The longest time i had exclusively with them, of course not having my entire library with me at the time.
  
 I must say that i found the GS1000i probably more worth it than the RS1i, considering the fairly slim price difference. The RS1i, while good, sounded like 'standard', smoothend SR325is or more mature SR80i, incl. intimate / compressed soundstage.
 The GS1000i adds air to the Grado equation, making me feel that all the Grados under the GS1000i ( / PS-Series) are mere gradual build-up to the GS1000i. 
 They are what Grado intended the sound to become at the very end.
 It is not perfect, but refined and natural (vs. analytical) as a Grado should be.
  
 Seriously considering picking them up and skipping the other steps. If i do that would be the GS1000e
  
 Yet i feel that they are expensive for the 'simplicity' of the design (vs. HD800, T1, LCD2...). Peace of wood with driver insider and the same gimbals found on the SR60.


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> Hilarious!!!!!!!!!!




my guitarist's previous band. Sir Hedgehog.


----------



## Raguvian

joseph69 said:


> *NEVER* buy HP adapters from Radio Shack, they are complete garbage, and your wasting your money…for sure, and is most likely the reason for the unbalance.
> The M/M combo will be fine with the 325's, and I'm sure you will hear a very noticeable sound quality.
> Keep us posted on your impressions.


 
  
 I actually didn't buy it... the previous owner included it with the headphones. I can't wait till Monday to hopefully be able to try the new setup.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

thedreamthinker said:


> I just had spent about 2-3 hours comparing the RS1i and the GS1000i. The longest time i had exclusively with them, of course not having my entire library with me at the time.
> 
> I must say that i found the GS1000i probably more worth it than the RS1i, considering the fairly slim price difference. The RS1i, while good, sounded like 'standard', smoothend SR325is or more mature SR80i, incl. intimate / compressed soundstage.
> The GS1000i adds air to the Grado equation, making me feel that all the Grados under the GS1000i ( / PS-Series) are mere gradual build-up to the GS1000i.
> ...



Wow! Thanks for that informative comparison. G1000es are next on my list (ARE YOU READING HEAD-FI.ORG, SANTA??!), and right now my RS1is are my favorites.


----------



## parbaked

thedreamthinker said:


> Yet i feel that they are expensive for the 'simplicity' of the design (vs. HD800, T1, LCD2...). Peace of wood with driver insider and the same gimbals found on the SR60.


 
 NO! GS1K have a nice metal gimbals like the RS1....


----------



## bpcans

ruthieandjohn said:


> Wow! Thanks for that informative comparison. G1000es are next on my list (ARE YOU READING HEAD-FI.ORG, SANTA??!), and right now my RS1is are my favorites.


+1 I'll just piggyback on what K&J said. Great post. I love my RS1i's, they are really good headphones, but the GS1Ki's are super good sounding hp's IMHO. Get a pair of you can.


----------



## joseph69

brianbeers said:


> Re-cabled the 60's this week!  Wellll actually same cable just put some clothes on em...
> Homegrown Audio solid core copper 4 conductor braid now with paracord clothes.  I
> couldn't resist adding the ViaBlue large mini plug this time around.  I am still a complete
> novice at soldering and my tools are not ideal so PLEASE please do not look at the
> solders through the screening hahahah!! Quit lookin!  Below the 60's are the 225's lookin boss...


 
 Very nice, enjoy!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






  
  


jaywillin said:


> i've just gotten my own little pile o' schiit(vali/modi/wyrd) its driving my beyerdynamic t1's, and thanks to joedoe, i'll have a pair of 325e's sometime this week ! i'm back in the grado family !!
> i also have a woo wa3 coming in by next weekend, to take over amping duties for the t1.


 
 Very nice setup Jay, glad your enjoying it.
 Welcome back with the WA3/325e's!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Very nice, enjoy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...



Deal may not happen with the 325e
we are on hold


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Really? Even the Auvio twin-RCA-to-stereo-mini cord? Auvio is their premium line, cost 3x the cost of the a radio Shack brand, and looks really spiffy, with woven cloth cord wrap, like an old fashioned iron. I am using one to connect my source to my Grado HPA-1 amp. I'm wondering if I need to find something better. Thanks.


 
 I was referring to the 1/8>1/4" (vise versa) adapters from Radio Shack…I've never tried any of their Auvio products.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> Deal may not happen with the 325e
> we are on hold


 
 Sorry to hear…but I'm sure you'll find another Grado if this deal falls through.
 There are quite a good amount of positive impressions on the 325e.
 I will have the GS1Ke Tuesday, it will be my first taste of the (e) series…I relay hope I love it!!!


----------



## Krutsch

jaywillin said:


> Deal may not happen with the 325e
> we are on hold


 

 Are you planning on using the WA3 to drive the 325e or will that be exclusive territory for the Schiit stack?
  
 Curious, because I just added a WA3 to the stable and haven't done extensive listening with my RS2i; I've read this will not be a good combo (OTL and all with low impedance Grado).


----------



## joseph69

krutsch said:


> Are you planning on using the WA3 to drive the 325e or will that be exclusive territory for the Schiit stack?
> 
> Curious, because I just added a WA3 to the stable and haven't done extensive listening with my RS2i; I've read this will not be a good combo (OTL and all with low impedance Grado).


 
 How does the RS21/WA3 sound so far without extensive listening too you?


----------



## Krutsch

joseph69 said:


> How does the RS21/WA3 sound so far without extensive listening too you?


 

 Honestly, I think it sounds pretty awesome. I was shocked at the improvement over my NuForce Icon HDP + Linear PS with the RS2i.
  
 I need to spend more time w/ Grado + WA3 to really form an opinion, as I've been almost exclusively listening to Senn HD-650 since getting the new amp. The RS2i sounds a little bright, but after a few hours of listening, I will be back on the train.
  
 That's tonight's todo list


----------



## joseph69

krutsch said:


> Honestly, I think it sounds pretty awesome. I was shocked at the improvement over my NuForce Icon HDP + Linear PS with the RS2i.
> 
> I need to spend more time w/ Grado + WA3 to really form an opinion, as I've been almost exclusively listening to Senn HD-650 since getting the new amp. The RS2i sounds a little bright, but after a few hours of listening, I will be back on the train.
> 
> That's tonight's todo list


 
 So it sounds like your liking the improvement already with the RS2i/WA3 in such a short time…so thats what matters good for you, enjoy!


----------



## Krutsch

joseph69 said:


> How does the RS21/WA3 sound so far without extensive listening too you?


 
  
  


krutsch said:


> Honestly, I think it sounds pretty awesome. I was shocked at the improvement over my NuForce Icon HDP + Linear PS with the RS2i.
> 
> I need to spend more time w/ Grado + WA3 to really form an opinion, as I've been almost exclusively listening to Senn HD-650 since getting the new amp. The RS2i sounds a little bright, but after a few hours of listening, I will be back on the train.
> 
> That's tonight's todo list


 
  
  


joseph69 said:


> So it sounds like your liking the improvement already with the RS2i/WA3 in such a short time…so thats what matters good for you, enjoy!


 

 Hmmm... I may need to retract my earlier comment. I started out with Diana Krall at relatively low volume; that sounded nice, with more weight to the sound than I am used to. I moved on to Depeche Mode Ultra (with a fair amount of volume) and, yikes... that was not good. Similar result with Oasis, West Indian Girl. Sounded, well, like there was some distortion. I am not good A/B'ing, but I'm going to re-connect the NuForce and try some comparisons to see what the differences are between amps.
  
 I am afraid that what I am really hearing is the difference between the Senns and the Grados; I need to reacclimatize to Grado and then try switching amps back and forth.


----------



## ExCelciuS

thedreamthinker said:


> I just had spent about 2-3 hours comparing the RS1i and the GS1000i. The longest time i had exclusively with them, of course not having my entire library with me at the time.
> 
> I must say that i found the GS1000i probably more worth it than the RS1i, considering the fairly slim price difference. The RS1i, while good, sounded like 'standard', smoothend SR325is or more mature SR80i, incl. intimate / compressed soundstage.
> The GS1000i adds air to the Grado equation, making me feel that all the Grados under the GS1000i ( / PS-Series) are mere gradual build-up to the GS1000i.
> ...


 
 Hello TheDreamthinker, have you heard PS1Ke? I've heard GS1Ke in local audio store here, and agree they are worth, larger soundstage while still maintaining Grado's sound signature, the cushions are comfier too, but I'm curious about PS1Ke, how much the sound different with GS1Ke?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Sorry to hear…but I'm sure you'll find another Grado if this deal falls through.
> There are quite a good amount of positive impressions on the 325e.
> I will have the GS1Ke Tuesday, it will be my first taste of the (e) series…I relay hope I love it!!!


 
 it's no big deal, me and joedoe will get it all sorted out
 really looking forward to your thoughts on the gs1ke !


----------



## jaywillin

krutsch said:


> Are you planning on using the WA3 to drive the 325e or will that be exclusive territory for the Schiit stack?
> 
> Curious, because I just added a WA3 to the stable and haven't done extensive listening with my RS2i; I've read this will not be a good combo (OTL and all with low impedance Grado).


 
 i hardly do any "exclusively" ! lol
 i plan on having the modi's outputs split (audioquest splitter) so it'll feed signal to both the schiit stack, and the wa3 at the same time. i'll be able to listen to both 
 i too have heard NOT to use the wa3 with grado's, but i'll see for myself


----------



## TheDreamthinker

ruthieandjohn said:


> Wow! Thanks for that informative comparison. _G1000es are next on my list_ (ARE YOU READING HEAD-FI.ORG, SANTA??!), and right now my RS1is are my favorites.


 
 [size=12.8000001907349px] If Santa sees that wish, he will only give you a Solo 1. Wouldn't want to make him angry...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


bpcans said:


> +1 I'll just piggyback on what K&J said. Great post. I love my RS1i's, they are really good headphones, but the GS1Ki's are super good sounding hp's IMHO. Get a pair of you can.


  
 Thanks guys.  Exactly...that is why i might consider them as my next Grado purchase. 
 Although I travel to much to warrant such an investment at the moment.
  
 - But this has made me confident enough to (probably) skip the RS1e (not saying they are bad). The problem i had with all 'small cup' Grados, is that the music starts feeling a bit 'claustrophobic' after a while. This doesn't seem happen with the GS1000i and this makes them an overall better buy. + Comfort of G-Cushs.
  
 [/size]


parbaked said:


> NO! GS1K have a nice metal gimbals like the RS1....


 
  
 Can't say that is a wrong statement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Always depends on the perspective, doesn't it....
  
  
  


excelcius said:


> Hello TheDreamthinker, have you heard PS1Ke? I've heard GS1Ke in local audio store here, and agree they are worth, larger soundstage while still maintaining Grado's sound signature, the cushions are comfier too, but I'm curious about PS1Ke, how much the sound different with GS1Ke?


 
  
 No i have never tried the higher end metal Grados. The store owner i went to this time, didn't have the PS500 & PS1000i on display, because he doesn't like their sound and wouldn't recommend them himself.
 I cannot really comment.
  
 Although i could imagine them not being comfortable (weight - i already find the SR325is too heavy for the Grado headband mech.) and not competitively priced (PS1000e vs. LCD3, Stax, 2xHD800...). 
The GS1000i/e while big and bulky are very comfortable, as they are basically just one piece of mahogony strapped to the head, with G-Cushs.


----------



## jaywillin

krutsch said:


> Hmmm... I may need to retract my earlier comment. I started out with Diana Krall at relatively low volume; that sounded nice, with more weight to the sound than I am used to. I moved on to Depeche Mode Ultra (with a fair amount of volume) and, yikes... that was not good. Similar result with Oasis, West Indian Girl. Sounded, well, like there was some distortion. I am not good A/B'ing, but I'm going to re-connect the NuForce and try some comparisons to see what the differences are between amps.
> 
> I am afraid that what I am really hearing is the difference between the Senns and the Grados; I need to reacclimatize to Grado and then try switching amps back and forth.


 
 having to transition from a darker headphone to a grado does take a little time fore me,


----------



## whirlwind

krutsch said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > Deal may not happen with the 325e
> ...


 
  Generally speaking, an OTL will pair much , much better with high impedence cans


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Generally speaking, an OTL will pair much , much better with high impedence cans


 
 i generally try to stay away from generalities


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Generally speaking, an OTL will pair much , much better with high impedence cans
> ...


 
 Ha.....just saying


----------



## jaywillin




----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Ha.....just saying


 
 generally speaking, generalities are generally true you know


----------



## whirlwind

yeah......generally


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Hey guys,
  
 How do the GS1000i compare the the GS1000e?
 Probably start looking for a used pair of GS1000i - I don't expect the difference to be very significant from what i have read and heard.
  
 Any thoughts?


----------



## jaywillin

thedreamthinker said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> How do the GS1000i compare the the GS1000e?
> Probably start looking for a used pair of GS1000i - I don't expect the difference to be very significant from what i have read and heard.
> ...


 
 definite improvement to me ! but that's just me
 but the gs1ki is no slouch, i love it, plus, now you can get them a nice price !


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> thedreamthinker said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...


 
 Yeah, no kidding Jay....have seen as low as $600 used....that is cheaper than new RS1


----------



## TheDreamthinker

[size=12.8000001907349px]





jaywillin said:


> definite improvement to me ! but that's just me
> but the gs1ki is no slouch, i love it, plus, now you can get them a nice price !


 [/size]
   
 Quote:


whirlwind said:


> Yeah, no kidding Jay....have seen as low as $600 used....that is cheaper than new RS1


 
  
 Exactly...if i can get my hands on a pair for ~$700 - i do not really see that point of getting a new pair of GS1000e for $1000.
  
 What do you guys say?


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> definite improvement to me ! but that's just me
> but the gs1ki is no slouch, i love it, plus, now you can get them a nice price !


+1 on the improvement of the e's over i's having listened to kvtaco17's GS1Kie's at our last hp meet. But if you can score some GS1000i's at a good price don't hesitate to get them.


----------



## jaywillin

thedreamthinker said:


> Exactly...if i can get my hands on a pair for ~$700 - i do not really see that point of getting a new pair of GS1000e for $1000.
> 
> What do you guys say?


 
 i wouldn't go over $700, maybe unless there were in pristine condition , whether the first version, "i", or "e" they are all good


----------



## bassboysam

The Groundhogs anyone?
  
 Pulled out the RS1s after a little hiatus to the Hifiman world.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

bpcans said:


> +1 on the improvement of the e's over i's having listened to kvtaco17's GS1Kie's at our last hp meet. But if you can score some GS1000i's at a good price don't hesitate to get them.


 
  


jaywillin said:


> i wouldn't go over $700, maybe unless there were in pristine condition , whether the first version, "i", or "e" they are all good


 
  
 Good to know.
  
 Knowing this, what realistic price point would you guys recommend for a used pair of GS1000i?


----------



## jaywillin

thedreamthinker said:


> Good to know.
> 
> Knowing this, what realistic price point would you guys recommend for a used pair of GS1000i?


 
 i don't think i'd go over $750 for mint, and really try to be under $700


----------



## pdrm360

thedreamthinker said:


> Exactly...if i can get my hands on a pair for ~$700 - i do not really see that point of getting a new pair of GS1000e for $1000.
> 
> What do you guys say?


 
  
 for ~$700, I would go for a pair of RS1e + G-cush


----------



## TheDreamthinker

jaywillin said:


> i don't think i'd go over $750 for mint, and really try to be under $700


 
  


pdrm360 said:


> for ~$700, I would go for a pair of RS1e + G-cush


 
  
 Thanks. I'll try to look out for some sub $600 deals.
 Should be able to find some deals, especially after the introduction of the next gen. e-Series.


----------



## jaywillin

thedreamthinker said:


> Thanks. I'll try to look out for some sub $600 deals.
> Should be able to find some deals, especially after the introduction of the next gen. e-Series.



if you find one under $600 snag it fast


----------



## Raguvian

Well, I ended up buying the PS500e from a member here. Very excited to try it out!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

raguvian said:


> Well, I ended up buying the PS500e from a member here. Very excited to try it out!


 
 Congrats...make sure to report back.
  
 how much?


----------



## joseph69

raguvian said:


> Well, I ended up buying the PS500e from a member here. Very excited to try it out!


 

 Congratulations on the PS-500e's.
 One day I'll try the 500's out…the 60/125/225/500x are the only Grado's I've never heard, besides not hearing any Grado's that are out of production, and not hearing any (e) series Grado…but will hear my first (e) on Tuesday!!!
 Enjoy!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

thedreamthinker said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> How do the GS1000i compare the the GS1000e?
> Probably start looking for a used pair of GS1000i - I don't expect the difference to be very significant from what i have read and heard.
> ...


 

 I think I am going to fund my sought-after GS1000e purchase by "inventing" a GS1000 upgrade kit for lower-end Grados.  It will consist of G-Cush, a mahogany wood donut to fit around your current Grado's earpiece (and overlap to just short of the grill edge, so you only see wood), and a removal of the button in the middle of the grill, so my GS-1000f (f for "faux" and one letter better than "e") won't say "SR80" in the middle of its grill.
  
 You can amaze your friends with your audio perspicacity for far less than $1,000!
  
 Going on sale soon, for $59.95.  Discount for head-fiers to $49.95.
  
 Please take a number for faster service!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

ruthieandjohn said:


> I think I am going to fund my sought-after GS1000e purchase by "inventing" a GS1000 upgrade kit for lower-end Grados.  It will consist of G-Cush, a mahogany wood donut to fit around your current Grado's earpiece (and overlap to just short of the grill edge, so you only see wood), and a removal of the button in the middle of the grill, so my GS-1000f (f for "faux" and one letter better than "e") won't say "SR80" in the middle of its grill.
> 
> You can amaze your friends with your audio perspicacity for far less than $1,000!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Take my money.


----------



## tonykaz

Mr. Abarth Man ,
  
 I'll take two , ( too ) !  
  
 Can I get em made outa Bamboo so that I can make-up some "special" edition nonsense , or perhaps a nice RED version for listening to Violin music ?  
  
 How much do the 60s cost new anyway ? , I might be able to sell-off the parts and end-up breaking even  ! 
  
 Count me in ,
  
 Tony in Michigan


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> thedreamthinker said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I'll try to look out for some sub $600 deals.
> ...


 
 +1


----------



## TheDreamthinker

jaywillin said:


> if you find one under $600 snag it fast






whirlwind said:


> +1




Thanks guys...sure will.


----------



## bbophead

Been there, still am.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 325is to cocobolo w/ G.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Just came back from Waterloo with some more vinyl. Like this blue splatter super rare Ani Difranco Little Plastic Remixes promo copy . Oh how I miss working at the University of Waterloo radio station.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Just got a JDS Labs CMOY Bass Boost amp (Altoid tin).  Sounds GREAT with my Grado SR60s.  I look forward to comparing it to the Grado HPA-1 and the Grado RA-1 amps (RA-1 is said to be very similar to the CMOY circuit, as well as being a modern, wood-enclosed, less expensive version of the 1990s-vintage HPA-1, the circuit of which was designed by Sidney Stockton Smith of Marantz)... so a kinship among these three amps that I look forward to exploring.  I can already tell it is WAY MORE PORTABLE than the other two. I can also say that each is fabulously matched for the Grado headphones.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Just got a JDS Labs CMOY Bass Boost amp (Altoid tin).  Sounds GREAT with my Grado SR60s.  I look forward to comparing it to the Grado HPA-1 and the Grado RA-1 amps (RA-1 is said to be very similar to the CMOY circuit, as well as being a modern, wood-enclosed, less expensive version of the 1990s-vintage HPA-1, the circuit of which was designed by Sidney Stockton Smith of Marantz)... so a kinship among these three amps that I look forward to exploring.


 
 Cool!
 I'm very interested in your impressions between the Grado amps and the C-Moy, because I've consistently read the what you've posted above also.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Some Be-Bop Deluxe, white vinyl! The Grado just stands out so well!


----------



## wormsdriver

R.I.P. John Lennon 10/09/40 – 12/08/80


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> R.I.P. John Lennon 10/09/40 – 12/08/80




  ++1


----------



## Faber65

Hi folks, few months ago I had the opportunity to travel to USA for business.
I visited a Grado authorized dealer that I found in the Grado website and I decided to buy a pair of SR125i.
The box was sealed and opened in front of me; I checked quickly The product then i took it with me.
Only when i returned back home from my trip i noticed that while in the box was clearly stating Sr125i, on the headphones it was written only SR125.
The "I" was missing.
As far as you know, does Grado sell the models in USA without the identification of the version?
Thanks in advance for your replies.
P.S.: anyway, I use those as a all round cans, powered with a proper amp, and I'm satisfied about the sound.


----------



## jaywillin

faber65 said:


> Hi folks, few months ago I had the opportunity to travel to USA for business.
> I visited a Grado authorized dealer that I found in the Grado website and I decided to buy a pair of SR125i.
> The box was sealed and opened in front of me; I checked quickly The product then i took it with me.
> Only when i returned back home from my trip i noticed that while in the box was clearly stating Sr125i, on the headphones it was written only SR125.
> ...


 
 no "i" on "i" versions, however there is an "e" on "e" versions


----------



## Faber65

jaywillin said:


> no "i" on "i" versions, however there is an "e" on "e" versions



So I was sold the first series in a box of the "i" series.
They found the tourist to pluck!


----------



## jaywillin

faber65 said:


> So I was sold the first series in a box of the "i" series.
> They found the tourist to pluck!


 
 no, it's an "i"   
  
 they didn't put an "i" on "i" headphones, but they did put "e" om "e"  the series


----------



## 020Assassin

faber65 said:


> So I was sold the first series in a box of the "i" series.
> They found the tourist to pluck!




I don't think so.

If the box says SR125i, you probably have the Improved. You can see it by the size of the cup. The non-I is 'flat', the I extends outward a bit more. The identification buttons are the same. Only the newest 'e' versions feature an e on the button, to distinguish them from the i version (as the cups are the same).


----------



## Faber65

020assassin said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> If the box says SR125i, you probably have the Improved. You can see it by the size of the cup. The non-I is 'flat', the I extends outward a bit more. The identification buttons are the same. Only the newest 'e' versions feature an e on the button, to distinguish them from the i version (as the cups are the same).



So you confirm that there were units of the "i" version without the "i" on the button.
That's just lack of consistency.
Hasn't the "i" version also a beefier cable (like the 225)?


----------



## jaywillin

faber65 said:


> So you confirm that there were units of the "i" version without the "i" on the button.
> That's just lack of consistency.
> Hasn't the "i" version also a beefier cable (like the 225)?



I'm not sure but i think the thicker cable starts with the 225i ,i could be wrong


----------



## Faber65

Whatever, I just a asked as I was curious.
I'm not going to return a pair of headphones I'm satisfied with.
Thanks all for your replies.


----------



## jaywillin

i think you got what you paid for, and the most important thing, if you are happy with them, that's all that matter really, congrats !


----------



## Raguvian

thedreamthinker said:


> Congrats...make sure to report back.
> 
> how much?


 
  
  


joseph69 said:


> Congratulations on the PS-500e's.
> One day I'll try the 500's out…the 60/125/225/500x are the only Grado's I've never heard, besides not hearing any Grado's that are out of production, and not hearing any (e) series Grado…but will hear my first (e) on Tuesday!!!
> Enjoy!


 
  
 Thanks! I'm getting the Schiit stuff today (I think) so I will hopefully be able to post impression of the PS500e vs the SR325is.
  
 I paid $460 (hope the seller doesn't mind me disclosing that) and the headphones look like they're almost new. I'm happy with the price.


----------



## joseph69

faber65 said:


> *So you confirm that there were units of the "i" version without the "i" on the button.*
> That's just lack of consistency.
> Hasn't the "i" version also a beefier cable (like the 225)?


 
*None* of the (i) series) have it stated on the buttons, or anywhere else on the HP except the box they came in, and the cups aren't flat (like *020Assassin* mentioned) they are larger/bevel shaped.


----------



## 020Assassin

faber65 said:


> So you confirm that there were units of the "i" version without the "i" on the button.
> That's just lack of consistency.
> Hasn't the "i" version also a beefier cable (like the 225)?


 
 It's not lack of consistency.
  
 First they made flat cups on the SR series.
 The i series have larger, beveled cups, so they're easily distinguishable from the older series, so there was no need to change the label on the button, just on the box. Nobody would confuse the SR with the SRi.
 Then came the e series, which outwardly looked EXACTLY like the i series. To make sure there was no confusion, they added the e to the buttons, so frauds couldn't stuff an i in an e box and charge more for an outdated headphone.
  
*A Grado authorized dealer would never sell an i as an e, or a non-i as an i. *
  
 Basically, there are three SR125 Grado headphones.
 First Series, flat cup, button with SR125.
 Second Series (i), beveled cup, button with SR125.
 Third Series (e), beveled cup, button with SR125e.
  
 Also, as you described, the dealer opened the sealed box in your presence. So, you got the real thing.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

020assassin said:


> It's not lack of consistency.
> 
> First they made flat cups on the SR series.
> The i series have larger, beveled cups, so they're easily distinguishable from the older series, so there was no need to change the label on the button, just on the box. Nobody would confuse the SR with the SRi.
> ...


 

 I'd sure love it if someone could post a comparative photo of the non-i and the i version of the same SR headphone model, so we can see the flat cup vs. tapered cup!  While I have each SR model number, I only have one of each, either the original or the i, so I can't show the same model in original vs. i version.


----------



## 020Assassin

ruthieandjohn said:


> I'd sure love it if someone could post a comparative photo of the non-i and the i version of the same SR headphone model, so we can see the flat cup vs. tapered cup!  While I have each SR model number, I only have one of each, either the original or the i, so I can't show the same model in original vs. i version.


 
 Google is your friend:
  
 SR125 (flat cup)

  
 SR125i (beveled cup)

  
 SR125e (beveled cup and button with 'e')


----------



## parbaked

ruthieandjohn said:


> I'd sure love it if someone could post a comparative photo of the non-i and the i version of the same SR headphone model, so we can see the flat cup vs. tapered cup!  While I have each SR model number, I only have one of each, either the original or the i, so I can't show the same model in original vs. i version.


 

 "i" on the left = mushroom cups
 non "1" on right = flat cups
  
 "e" cups are same as "i" but the button has an "e"


----------



## bbophead

loving[max]sound said:


> Just came back from Waterloo with some more vinyl. Like this blue splatter super rare Ani Difranco Little Plastic Remixes promo copy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 For a brief moment, I thought you went here:  http://www.waterloorecords.com


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bbophead said:


> For a brief moment, I thought you went here:  http://www.waterloorecords.com


 
  
, Waterloo Ontario


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

parbaked said:


> "i" on the left = mushroom cups
> non "1" on right = flat cups
> 
> "e" cups are same as "i" but the button has an "e"


how different were these compared to alessandro ms1, in terms of sq?


----------



## joseph69

parbaked said:


> "i" on the left = mushroom cups
> non "1" on right = flat cups
> 
> "e" cups are same as "i" but the button has an "e"


 
 Thank you!!!





 This was posted several times on this thread.


----------



## plonter

woohoo!  325e ordered!  should arrive in a day or two.. can't wait


----------



## joseph69

plonter said:


> woohoo!  325e ordered!  should arrive in a day or two.. can't wait


 

 Nice!
 Listening to my 325is's right now with the Schiit M/M combo…sounds awesome!


----------



## jaywillin

it's official, joedoe and i got the deal straightened out, the 325e's will be mine, so i'll be back in the fold !


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> it's official, joedoe and i got the deal straightened out, the 325e's will be mine, so i'll be back in the fold !


 

 Congratulations Jay!
 Welcome back!


----------



## plonter

joseph69, thank you for the encouragement my friend!     I am so excited.   In the meantime, the SR80's are helping me in the waiting phase


----------



## joseph69

plonter said:


> joseph69, thank you for the encouragement my friend!     I am so excited.   In the meantime, the SR80's are helping me in the waiting phase


 
 Your welcome…but remember I never heard the 325e, I'm going on experience with my 325is, and reading others impressions on the 325e. I'm sure your going to love them. And the 80's are much more than helpful in the meantime.
 Be sure to give impressions after some time spent with them.


----------



## Faber65

020assassin said:


> It's not lack of consistency.
> 
> First they made flat cups on the SR series.
> The i series have larger, beveled cups, so they're easily distinguishable from the older series, so there was no need to change the label on the button, just on the box. Nobody would confuse the SR with the SRi.
> ...





020assassin said:


> Google is your friend:
> 
> SR125 (flat cup)
> 
> ...



Guys, 
Based on your descriptions I have an "i" version without the "i" on the button.
I found a good description also here:http://www.goodcans.com/HeadphoneReviews/Reviewss/GradoHeadphones2009.html .


----------



## bbophead

loving[max]sound said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > For a brief moment, I thought you went here:  http://www.waterloorecords.com
> ...


 

 Figured.


----------



## sinnottj

faber65 said:


> Guys,
> Based on your descriptions I have an "i" version without the "i" on the button.
> I found a good description also here:http://www.goodcans.com/HeadphoneReviews/Reviewss/GradoHeadphones2009.html .


 
  
 I'm sure it's been said already, but the "i" versions have never had "i" on the button. The buttons were the same on the original and "i" models. It's only with the recently-released "e" versions that the buttons have changed.
  
 You have a 100% legit, normal SR125i


----------



## plonter

I am surprised to see that the 325e have a 3.5 mm plug, and the lower models 125,225 have a 6.5 mm.   why is that?
 was it like this in the older models ?


----------



## joseph69

plonter said:


> I am surprised to see that the 325e have a 3.5 mm plug, and the lower models 125,225 have a 6.5 mm.   why is that?
> was it like this in the older models ?


 

 I believe all of the (e) series models are now terminated in 1/8"…with the exception of the GS/PS1Ke's which are terminated in 1/4".


----------



## Raguvian

joseph69 said:


> I believe all of the (e) series models are now terminated in 1/8"…with the exception of the GS/PS1Ke's which are terminated in 1/4".


 
  
 I was very surprised to see this as well. I thought the PS500e had a 1/4" connector. I was mildly disappointed to see they went to a 1/8" one instead. If the PS500e cable is anywhere as beefy as the SR325is cable, I'm not sure how long that dinky 1/8" plug will last.
  
 Disappointing to hear they went with a 1/8" plug on all e headphones.


----------



## plonter

For me it is actually better, because my head amp input jack is also 1/8 so it saves me the extra adapter


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Went back to the hotel and noticed that i forgot my 3,5mm adapter at the store where i tried the GS1000i.
  
 Need to run back there tomorrow to get it....otherwise i would have to get a new one...silly.
  
  
  
 ...feeling pathetic....


----------



## 020Assassin

faber65 said:


> Guys,
> *Based on your descriptions I have an "i" version without the "i" on the button.*
> I found a good description also here:http://www.goodcans.com/HeadphoneReviews/Reviewss/GradoHeadphones2009.html .


 
 There are no Grado Prestige Series headphones with an 'i' on the button.
  
 The way you phrase it would mean that there are SR125i headphones that have an 'i' on the button. You won't find any, because they don't exist.


----------



## pdrm360




----------



## joseph69

pdrm360 said:


>


 

 +1…again.


----------



## stacker45

Like I said, A LOT of these endless discussions could be avoided, if Grado wasn't so sloppy


----------



## bbophead

Damn Grado.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

stacker45 said:


> Like I said, A LOT of these endless discussions could be avoided, if Grado wasn't so sloppy


 
  


bbophead said:


> Damn Grado.


 
  
 + your STUPID 360-gimbals drive me crazy!
  
 ...But...
  
 Dear Grado,
  
 (...kinda...)


----------



## stacker45

bbophead said:


> Damn Grado.


 
  
 And we are Grado enthisiasts here, just imagine the poor guy who buys a pair of i, and finds out he has the red, e drivers, and can't make heads or tails of all this


----------



## stacker45

thedreamthinker said:


> + your STUPID 360-gimbals drive me crazy!
> 
> ...But...
> 
> ...


 
  
 +1


----------



## bbophead

stacker45 said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > Damn Grado.
> ...


 

 Just imagine someone buying a pair of Grados and not really giving a crap about anything but the wonderful sound they get.  That would be the rest of the world.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bbophead said:


> Just imagine someone buying a pair of Grados and not really giving a crap about anything but the wonderful sound they get.  That would be the rest of the world.




Pretty much hit the nail on the head there... There are tons of people buying Grado headphones purely for the sound, and not the "Head-Fi"-ness surrounding it all


----------



## stacker45

bbophead said:


> Just imagine someone buying a pair of Grados and not really giving a crap about anything but the wonderful sound they get.  That would be the rest of the world.


 
  
 Not only do I give a sh&t about sound, but I also like to know that I am getting what I want, and what i'm paying for, what can I say, I funny that way


----------



## TheDreamthinker

stacker45 said:


> Not only do I give a sh&t about sound, but I also like to know that I am getting what I want, and what* i'm paying for*, what can I say, I funny that way.


 
 except for a better headband mechanism....
  
 ...sorry...i REALLY hate the 360 rotation - at every price point


----------



## stacker45

thedreamthinker said:


> except for a better headband mechanism....
> 
> ...sorry...i REALLY hate the 360 rotation - at every price point


 
  
 For me, is the cheap plastic rod blocks, in my opinion they should at least put better ones on the models that have metal ear cups, SR325, PS500, and PS1000.
  
 Normally I'd say, get the *Bushmills X, *if you want a nice headband and a very good price vs performance ratio, but I read that someone got a tan heandband,(possibly leftovers from the Bushmills X), on a pair of RS1e, if I remember correctly. just one more of those ''Frankeinstein'' jobs, I guess.


----------



## bbophead

So many negatives, so few positives.
  
 I hope somebody at Grado reads this stuff.
  
 Otherwise, I'm perfectly happy.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

why don't they mass produce the bushmills... I desperately need one!


----------



## stacker45

bbophead said:


> So many negatives, so few positives.
> 
> I hope somebody at Grado reads this stuff.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm perfectly happy.


 
 Alright, here's some positive for you.
  
 I have said this many time, but allow me repeat myself, I love my Bushmills, my PS1000, my SR80i, and my last aquisition, the overachieving SR80e.
  
 But those ''Frankeinstein'' headphones, not cool
  
 And as for mass producing the Bushmills, they were advertized as ''limited edition'', so it wouldn't be fair for the current owners.
  
 That being said, I'm pretty sure that if they don't use the word Bushmills, they could probably build a very similar looking, and maybe identically sounding headphones, without getting into trouble.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> For me, is the cheap plastic rod blocks, in my opinion they should at least put better ones on the models that have metal ear cups, SR325, PS500, and PS1000.
> 
> Normally I'd say, get the *Bushmills X, *if you want a nice headband and a very good price vs performance ratio, but I read that someone got a tan heandband,(possibly leftovers from the Bushmills X), on a pair of RS1e, if I remember correctly. just one more of those ''Frankeinstein'' jobs, I guess.


 
 I also saw the tan color headband on an ad for the new (e) series model (I forget the model/dealer).
 When I ordered the GS1Ke's, I asked if they are coming with the tan or black headband, and the sales man said black (as advertised in the photo from Crutchfield)…which doesn't mean anything, so I'll see when I get them, but the tan does look nice/different.
  


bbophead said:


> So many negatives, so few positives.
> 
> I hope somebody at Grado reads this stuff.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm perfectly happy.


 
 +1 I'm perfectly happy also!
  I never let my cups turn 360°…90° on/off all of the time because I lay all my Grados flat when not in use with soft furniture pads covering the grills to keep the dust out.


----------



## diamondears

Stacker45, Grado might have been intentionally Frankenstein-ing stuff during transition phases of model upgrades to put "limited edition Frankensteins" into the market...and of course to keep this thread really going......marketing genius if you ask me...hehe


----------



## joseph69

I'm going to take back what I said in my post the other night when I said "its getting harder for me to listen to the RS1i/WA6".
 I've spent the last 5hrs with the WA6/RS1i…and that magic is 100% there!!! I just needed time (which I didn't give enough the other night) to re-adjust to the different sounds between the PS1K/Soloist and the RS1i/WA6 combos. I actually think due to not listening to the RS1i/WA6 combo since I got the Soloist, it sounded like the RS1i/WA6 actually had to burn-in again for a while due to not using them. I believe my not listening/headphones/tubes not being used all combined played a big role in my not being used to this combo.


----------



## bpcans

^^^ joseph I knew you'd come back to reality. Flirting with all that high end flagship gear, you should've known better. The skies the limit when it comes to driving and making the PS1K's sing. They are some awesome hp's for sure.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> I'm going to take back what I said in my post the other night when I said "its getting harder for me to listen to the RS1i/WA6".
> I've spent the last 5hrs with the WA6/RS1i…and that magic is 100% there!!! I just needed time (which I didn't give enough the other night) to re-adjust to the different sounds between the PS1K/Soloist and the RS1i/WA6 combos. I actually think due to not listening to the RS1i/WA6 combo since I got the Soloist, it sounded like the RS1i/WA6 actually had to burn-in again for a while due to not using them. I believe my not listening/headphones/tubes not being used all combined played a big role in my not being used to this combo.


 
 Joseph, I hear what you are saying, loud and clear.
  
 It seems like once you have hear a nice can with lots of air around it....you tend to gravitate towards that sound.
  
 I sold my RS1i , not because i did not like it...I loved it....just because i was not grabbing for it as much and i needed the extra cash for my dac.
  
 If I can even afford to add the RS1i  back into my mix....I most certainly will.....even though I will only listen to it with certain bands that i listen to.
  
 Where the RS1i really shines, imo anyway.....is when you have like a 3 or 4 piece band and you want to be front row center stage......for me that is ac/dc....Angus Young never sounded better to me than with thie RS1i
  
 Guitars in general are wonderful on the RS1i....especially when they are front and center.
  
 When there is alot going on in the recording....lots of instruments ....that is where the extar air feels so nice of a can with a larger soundstage......at times with this music...the RS1i can make you feel alittle cramped...if that makes sence.....like you need more open space to enjoy to the fullest.
  
 I am rambling and probably not making sense....but anyway...I am glad you are enjoying the RS1i again.....they are a wonderful headphone, to say the least.


----------



## plonter

Hey guys!  just got my new SR325e.   when I first tried to play something I was a little shocked , no sound from left driver    ..   then I unplugged them and pluged again..everything is fine   It could have been a real bummer..
  
 Anyway, now listening to them.      that's all ??  this is the super bright, piercing headphones everybody is talking about ?  all I hear is a lush,warmish and smooth grado sound with perfect mids.    
 The cord is damn short though.


----------



## jaywillin

plonter said:


> Hey guys!  just got my new SR325e.   when I first tried to play something I was a little shocked , no sound from left driver    ..   then I unplugged them and pluged again..everything is fine   It could have been a real bummer..
> 
> Anyway, now listening to them.      that's all ??  this is the super bright, piercing headphones everybody is talking about ?  all I hear is a lush and smooth grado sound with perfect mids.
> The cord is damn short though.


 
 the "e" is said to have really been smoothed out in the treble, which is what i found in the "e" gs1000 too, i'm looking forward to getting mine in the next day or two 
 THANKS JOEDOE ! enjoy the lcd2f's, i do miss them though


----------



## plonter

jaywillin said:


> the "e" is said to have really been smoothed out in the treble, which is what i found in the "e" gs1000 too, i'm looking forward to getting mine in the next day or two


 
 jaywillin, are you getting a 325 also ?    There is certainly a noticable improvement over the SR80, more openness and more refined sound in general.   The bass is tighter and more controlled but can get deep when it needs to.


----------



## jaywillin

plonter said:


> jaywillin, are you getting a 325 also ?    There is certainly a noticable improvement over the SR80, more openness and more refined sound in general.   The bass is tighter and more controlled but can get deep when it needs to.


 
 yep, i've never owned a 325, but i have heard the 325i, and many other grado's, i had, and really liked the gs1000e, and found it it much improved over the two previous gs1000's, so i'm really looking forward to the 325e !!


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> ^^^ joseph I knew you'd come back to reality. Flirting with all that high end flagship gear, you should've known better. The skies the limit when it comes to driving and making the PS1K's sing. They are some awesome hp's for sure.


 


whirlwind said:


> Joseph, I hear what you are saying, loud and clear.
> 
> It seems like once you have hear a nice can with lots of air around it....you tend to gravitate towards that sound.


 
 I'm very happy with the PS/Soloist combo, and I'm done looking for any improvements on this combo because like you said "the skies the limit" with the PS's…and I've reached my limit, and enough's enough. I was just afraid of not using my RS/WA6 combo anymore because I was gravitating toward the PS's combo like *whirlwind* said. But like he also mentioned, I do like each combo for certain genres and depending on my mood too, and I really enjoyed my 5hr stretch last night with the RS/WA6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Now today I get the GS1Ke's…so I'll see how they will fall into the mix.
   
Quote:
  
  
  
  
  


plonter said:


> Hey guys!  just got my new SR325e.   when I first tried to play something I was a little shocked , no sound from left driver    ..   then I unplugged them and pluged again..everything is fine   It could have been a real bummer..
> 
> Anyway, now listening to them.      that's all ??  this is the super bright, piercing headphones everybody is talking about ?  all I hear is a lush,warmish and smooth grado sound with perfect mids.
> The cord is damn short though.


 
 This also happened with my new RS1i's when I first plugged them in, but then I unplugged them and they were fine and I never had any issues. I did once receive a new GS1Ki and one of the drivers was DOA.
 Glad your enjoying the 325e's!


----------



## plonter

joseph69 said:


> This also happened with my new RS1i's when I first plugged them in, but then I unplugged them and they were fine and I never had any issues. I did once receive a new GS1Ki and one of the drivers was DOA.
> Glad your enjoying the 325e's!


 
 Thanks buddy.  I am not gonna "dig" (what is the corrent term in english? .. In hebrew to "dig" is slang for talking too much).    so I am gonna simply say that the sound is amazing!   perfect mids, vocals and guitars are just dreamy.
  tight and deep bass, smooth highs..can be a tiny bit piercing with certain recordings,but there is nothing to do.. in order to get the perfect color for most recordings they had take this chance, at least that's how i see it.  
 coloured sound headphones (like grado) can't be perfect for all recordings ,  for this one need's to get neutral headphones (but where is the fun).
  
 For all those who considering getting the 325's but hasitate because of the price, dont!   worth every penny!       I can't remember me enjoying so much with the RS1 I had a few years back (I am almost sure they were defected, I was only struggling with the piercing highs, begging for some more bass).


----------



## jaywillin

hey joseph , its gs1ke day !!!


----------



## 020Assassin

plonter said:


> Thanks buddy.  I am not gonna "dig" (what is the corrent term in english? .. In hebrew to "dig" is slang for talking too much).    so I am gonna simply say that the sound is amazing!   perfect mids, vocals and guitars are just dreamy.


 
 I have the SR325iS and while they sounded fine straight out of the box, they really started to shine after approximately 80 hours of play.
 To speed up the process, leave them connected to your stereo with a dynamic CD on repeat (moderate volume, not too high) when you're not using them (yes, I know the Grado letter in the box warns of not using them for long extensive sessions, but that is to protect your ears, not the headphones). Some people swear by special CDs that emit notes that hit all the frequencies, but I just used Miles Davis 'Kind of Blue' and Yes live album 'Yessongs' (disc 2, with the bass improvisations in Long Distance Runaround/The Fish). Trust me, after three days 'burning in' the sound is both deeper and wider and the high frequencies won't be shrill or sibilant, no matter how high you turn up female vocalists.


----------



## plonter

020assassin said:


> I have the SR325iS and while they sounded fine straight out of the box, they really started to shine after approximately 80 hours of play.
> To speed up the process, leave them connected to your stereo with a dynamic CD on repeat (moderate volume, not too high) when you're not using them (yes, I know the Grado letter in the box warns of not using them for long extensive sessions, but that is to protect your ears, not the headphones). Some people swear by special CDs that emit notes that hit all the frequencies, but I just used Miles Davis 'Kind of Blue' and Yes live album 'Yessongs' (disc 2, with the bass improvisations in Long Distance Runaround/The Fish). Trust me, after three days 'burning in' the sound is both deeper and wider and the high frequencies won't be shrill or sibilant, no matter how high you turn up female vocalists.


 
 Thanks for the advice 020Assassin , But I really prefer to let them burn in naturally in their own time.   the sound is already excellent and the there isn't any sign of sibilance so far.  
 And if they will even improve in time.. why not


----------



## plonter

I may be hallucinating, but when I lean them back a little and not wear them in straight fashion , the sound becomes tiny bit warmer.    I still need to test this, But if this is true, it may be the cheapest grado mod ever


----------



## joseph69

plonter said:


> Thanks buddy.  I am not gonna "dig" (what is the corrent term in english? .. In hebrew to "dig" is slang for talking too much).    so I am gonna simply say that the sound is amazing!   perfect mids, vocals and guitars are just dreamy.
> tight and deep bass, smooth highs..can be a tiny bit piercing with certain recordings,but there is nothing to do.. in order to get the perfect color for most recordings they had take this chance, at least that's how i see it.
> coloured sound headphones (like grado) can't be perfect for all recordings ,  for this one need's to get neutral headphones (but where is the fun).
> 
> For all those who considering getting the 325's but hasitate because of the price, dont!   worth every penny!       I can't remember me enjoying so much with the RS1 I had a few years back (I am almost sure they were defected, I was only struggling with the piercing highs, begging for some more bass).


 
 After sufficient burn-in time Grado's only sound better and better IME/IMO. And yes, the recording has a huge part in the way they sound. Enjoy!
  


jaywillin said:


> hey joseph , its gs1ke day !!!


 
 Yes it is…I transformed into a dog again waiting for the UPS guy!
 Can't wait to hear them, I just really hope the mid-range isn't as recessed as the (i) series. Jay, heres something funny…the last time I ordered the GS1Ki, I got the last one they had in stock…and I also got the last one in stock this time too. The sales man also asked me why am I buying the GS's again after I returned them the last time, so I told him because they are the new (e) series and the mid-range is supposed to be more forward than the (i) series and have a different sound from what I've read. Then I asked him if I didn't like them and it was going to be a problem returning them I would cancel the order, but he said it wouldn't be a problem at all.
  


plonter said:


> I may be hallucinating, but when I lean them back a little and not wear them in straight fashion , the sound becomes tiny bit warmer.    I still need to test this, But if this is true, it may be the cheapest grado mod ever


 
 I hear the same thing…the sound gets warmer when I move my HP's toward the back of my head slightly. Placement on the head is a big part of the sound too me also.


----------



## bpcans

Hey guys, which headphones of any brand, including Grado's, are a good sonic compliment to my RS1i's? The LCD-X's are easily driven. Sennheiser HD800's are super comfortable and to the Nth degree with instrument separation and soundstage. I really liked the Mcintosh MHP100's even though they're a closed set of cans and have beyerdynamic drivers, correct me if I'm wrong please. Just ruminating on a Christmas present selfie don't cha no. Thanks!


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> Hey guys, which headphones of any brand, including Grado's, are a good sonic compliment to my RS1i's? The LCD-X's are easily driven. Sennheiser HD800's are super comfortable and to the Nth degree with instrument separation and soundstage. I really liked the Mcintosh MHP100's even though they're a closed set of cans and have beyerdynamic drivers, correct me if I'm wrong please. Just ruminating on a Christmas present selfie don't cha no. Thanks!


 
 the lcd's, 2 and x are nice, real nice, and very different from the rs1, and i'm liking the beyer t1 a whole lot right now !


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Flirting with all that high end flagship gear, you should've known better. The skies the limit when it comes to driving and making the PS1K's sing.


 
 I lied before when I said I was done with the PS's (I forgot) I still look every day on the F/S Forums for a Headamp GS-1 which I'm still interested in hearing/comparing with the Soloist for the PS's!


----------



## 020Assassin

I just made myself an ultralight Grado!
  
 Today I bought a secondhand SR60, removed the Grado headgear and installed a Vivitar folding headband (with vinyl Grado headpad and Sennheiser cushions glued on the inside), and replaced the worn-out pads with quartermodded 414 pads.
  
 Direct comparison with my SR60i (with quartermodded comfies): The 60 has more bass and slightly less soundstage, and the output is louder at the same volume. However, the Vivitar folding headband clamps the SR60 cups tighter against my ears than the Grado headband does with the SR60i cups. The tighter fit is excellent for portable use, better than the standard Grado headgear.
  


  
 Size comparison with SR325iS


----------



## jaywillin

i'm listening to the 325e, WOW, i may have a new favorite in the "sweet spot", "price/performance" category !


----------



## hsubox

bpcans said:


> Hey guys, which headphones of any brand, including Grado's, are a good sonic compliment to my RS1i's? The LCD-X's are easily driven. Sennheiser HD800's are super comfortable and to the Nth degree with instrument separation and soundstage. I really liked the Mcintosh MHP100's even though they're a closed set of cans and have beyerdynamic drivers, correct me if I'm wrong please. Just ruminating on a Christmas present selfie don't cha no. Thanks!


 
  
 I think the PS500 is the perfect other side of the same coin to the RS1i. Listening to it right now, as a matter of fact!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

plonter said:


> Thanks for the advice 020Assassin , But I really prefer to let them burn in naturally in their own time.   the sound is already excellent and the there isn't any sign of sibilance so far.
> And if they will even improve in time.. why not


 

 Dittoissimo to letting them burn in naturally.  It also delays gratification as you wait for your headphones to climb to their peak, and you appreciate it more.  Just like watching your child grow up, rather than buying a fully grown one!


----------



## hsubox

ruthieandjohn said:


> Dittoissimo to letting them burn in naturally.  It also delays gratification as you wait for your headphones to climb to their peak, and you appreciate it more.  Just like watching your child grow up, rather than buying a fully grown one!


 
  
 The teenage drama phase of Grados is just THE WORST.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

hsubox said:


> The teenage drama phase of Grados is just THE WORST.


 

 Oh, but just like kids growing up, you can take pictures (and audio snapshots) of their maturation, putting all that in a memory book, so that when they become a comfort to you in your old age, you can go back and remember it wasn't always easy!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Hooooooooooooooh my goodness, this is awesome!!!


----------



## joseph69

020assassin said:


>


 
 Nice job!
 I like the compact size, its a huge different from the 325's!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I just made myself an ultralight Grado!
  
 Today I bought a secondhand SR60, removed the Grado headgear and installed a Vivitar folding headband (with vinyl Grado headpad and Sennheiser cushions glued on the inside), and replaced the worn-out pads with quartermodded 414 pads.
  
 Direct comparison with my SR60i (with quartermodded comfies): The 60 has more bass and slightly less soundstage, and the output is louder at the same volume. However, the Vivitar folding headband clamps the SR60 cups tighter against my ears than the Grado headband does with the SR60i cups. The tighter fit is excellent for portable use, better than the standard Grado headgear.
  


  
 Size comparison with SR325iS



 Quote:


jaywillin said:


> i'm listening to the 325e, WOW, i may have a new favorite in the "sweet spot", "price/performance" category !


 
 Congratulations Jay!
 Read nothing but great things about the 325e
 glad your liking them!
  


hsubox said:


> I think the PS500 is the perfect other side of the same coin to the RS1i. Listening to it right now, as a matter of fact!


 
 I also think the same about the PS1k.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

_fresh from the fashion runways of Paris_
  
*What The Well-Dressed Grado-ite Is Wearing This Season*


----------



## bbophead




----------



## TheDreamthinker

ruthieandjohn said:


> _fresh from the fashion runways of Paris_
> 
> *What The Well-Dressed Grado-ite Is Wearing This Season*


 
  
 What a handsome man indeed...


----------



## whirlwind

Jay....congrats on those 325e....i loved the is when I had it!


----------



## whirlwind

bpcans said:


> Hey guys, which headphones of any brand, including Grado's, are a good sonic compliment to my RS1i's? The LCD-X's are easily driven. Sennheiser HD800's are super comfortable and to the Nth degree with instrument separation and soundstage. I really liked the Mcintosh MHP100's even though they're a closed set of cans and have beyerdynamic drivers, correct me if I'm wrong please. Just ruminating on a Christmas present selfie don't cha no. Thanks!


 
  HD650......they are super comfy.......dark compared to RS1i
  
 They are such a laid back sound that they feel like they can put you to sleep at times.....but yet they sound wonderful.....they are kind of hard to describe.....but they are very good and wont break the bank, either.


----------



## tonykaz

Grado Man ,
  
 I can see the bulging wig from the K3003i , or is this the guy that's supposed to be deaf ? , which could mean he's wearing Phonak hearing aids.   
  
 Wait just a minute , music wan't invented when this guy was around , music started with Elvis and the funny haired guys from England .  
  
 Ahhhh , see , you can't fool me ! , I'm too smart for ya.  Is this pix Photoshopped , it must be a fake.
  
 Tony in Michigan 
  
 ps….


----------



## sinnottj

loving[max]sound said:


> Hooooooooooooooh my goodness, this is awesome!!!




  
  
 Great, great song!!  This is one of my headphone test tracks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 There's an interview with Jason Molina somewhere where he says they recorded it live, un-rehearsed, in one take.  He basically showed the band the chords, and they went for it. Steve Albini was recording and he was apparently opening/closing doors in the studio to compensate for the when the band played too loud or soft ...


----------



## stacker45

diamondears said:


> Stacker45, Grado might have been intentionally Frankenstein-ing stuff during transition phases of model upgrades to put "limited edition Frankensteins" into the market...and of course to keep this thread really going...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 ''genius'' insn't the word that I woudld chose, but hey...
  
 By the way I just took delivery of a pair of leftover SR60i, to give to my god daughter for Christmass, and on the box, it's written SR60, no i, no e, just SR60, and it has the red drivers, a tan headband, and a pair of L-cush, you know, nothing special. the usual.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


plonter said:


> Hey guys!  just got my new SR325e.   when I first tried to play something I was a little shocked , no sound from left driver    ..   then I unplugged them and pluged again..everything is fine   It could have been a real bummer..
> 
> Anyway, now listening to them.      that's all ??  this is the super bright, piercing headphones everybody is talking about ?  all I hear is a lush,warmish and smooth grado sound with perfect mids.
> The cord is damn short though.


 
  
 Upstream equipement, hearing acuity, and simple taste, all of those things can explain why you don't think that the SR325e aren't too bright. Also, the e series  all seam to have a more polite treble, than the previous series.


----------



## fleasbaby

stacker45 said:


> ''genius'' insn't the word that I woudld chose, but hey...
> 
> By the way I just took delivery of a pair of leftover SR60i, to give to my god daughter for Christmass, and on the box, it's written SR60, no i, no e, just SR60, and it has the red drivers, a tan headband, and a pair of L-cush, you know, nothing special. the usual.
> 
> ...




Wait...the SR60 are. Ow going out with tan headbands? LMAO...is it leather or that plastic stuff the black ones were made of?


----------



## lazyredhead

I got the sr225i, think it's worth it to go for the 235e as an upgrade?


----------



## pdrm360

lazyredhead said:


> I got the sr225i, think it's worth it to go for the 235e as an upgrade?


 
 IMO, PS500e, RS1i/e, or GS1000e would be a better upgrade.


----------



## whirlwind

I would not get a 225e as an upgrade to a 225i......a 325e would be more of an upgrade


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> I would not get a 225e as an upgrade to a 225i......a 325e would be more of an upgrade


 
 +1 (and i'm listening to a 325e as we speak )


----------



## stacker45

fleasbaby said:


> Wait...the SR60 are. Ow going out with tan headbands? LMAO...is it leather or that plastic stuff the black ones were made of?


 
  
 I just brought a maghet close to it, and I didn't get any reaction, so I guess it's not real leather,
  
 Now class, today's new word is, sarcasm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
 Quote:


lazyredhead said:


> I got the sr225i, think it's worth it to go for the 235e as an upgrade?


 
  
 I love the SR225i, but as an uprade, I wouldn't bother with the 235e, I'd go straight to the 245e, and be done with it.


----------



## lazyredhead

whirlwind said:


> I would not get a 225e as an upgrade to a 225i......a 325e would be more of an upgrade







jaywillin said:


> +1 (and i'm listening to a 325e as we speak )



I said the 235e 

but I think I would rather save up for a ps500


----------



## stacker45

lazyredhead said:


> I said the 235e
> 
> but I think I would rather save up for a ps500


 
  
 In my opinion, the SR325, and the PS500, represent the two extremes in the Grado line, being respectivly treble biased for the SR325, and bass biased for the PS500.
  
 And not that it matters much here, but I also think that the PS1000, has the best of both, plus, a big soundstage.


----------



## joseph69

The GS1K's arrived tonight, and to my surprise with a tan headband.
 I sure hope these sound as sweet as they look for me…letting the WA6 warm up a bit then going for a nice listening stretch!


----------



## pdrm360

joseph69 said:


> The GS1K's arrived tonight, and to my surprise with a tan headband.
> I sure hope these sound as sweet as they look for me…letting the WA6 warm up a bit then going for a nice listening stretch!


 
 Congrats!


----------



## joseph69

pdrm360 said:


> Congrats!


 

 Thank you!
 Just realized…someone the other day posted about Grado 1/8" termination, and I quoted them that the GS/PS1K's still come in 1/4" termination…my GS's are terminated in 1/8"???


----------



## pdrm360

joseph69 said:


> Thank you!
> Just realized…someone the other day posted about Grado 1/8" termination, and I quoted them that the GS/PS1K's still come in 1/4" termination…my GS's are terminated in 1/8"???


 
 What!!????


----------



## joseph69

pdrm360 said:


> What!!????


 

 Yeah, it came with the 1/8>1/4" adapter already on the cable, when I went to plug it in I realized it. I could have sworn I read Grado left the 1/4" termination on the GS/PS1Ke's???
Here I am giving false information out.


----------



## fleasbaby

stacker45 said:


> I just brought a maghet close to it, and I didn't get any reaction, so I guess it's not real leather,
> 
> Now class, today's new word is, sarcasm
> 
> I love the SR225i, but as an uprade, I wouldn't bother with the 235e, I'd go straight to the 245e, and be done with it.




I see what you did there you crafty bugger


----------



## joseph69

WOW!
 I've been following these HP's, can't believe they went for this much!
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-Labs-SR200-The-Prestige-Series-Headphones-/321602500328?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=CZu0gZzPtmFBiYfrNVlAGykoeJo%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## ruthieandjohn

@joseph69... CONGRATULATIONS on the GS1000e's.   I envy you... they are the ONLY HP on my wish list now!
  
 Oh, and as to expensive Grados... on my screen at least, the right hand side has a list of Grado headphones talked about on the page with the price from Amazon listed.
  
 SR225i is $1,188.38!


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> @joseph69... CONGRATULATIONS on the GS1000e's.   I envy you... they are the ONLY HP on my wish list now!
> 
> Oh, and as to expensive Grados... on my screen at least, the right hand side has a list of Grado headphones talked about on the page with the price from Amazon listed.
> 
> SR225i is $1,188.38!


 
 Thank you for the congratulations!
 How could the 225i be so much???
 It is very difficult for me to see the price, is it a misprint???


----------



## XLR8

I think it refers to model above which is rs1i.


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> I think it refers to model above which is rs1i.


 
 Looks like you may be right, but still!


----------



## joseph69

Just checked Amazon, they are RS1i's from Japan.


----------



## headfry

I am thrilled with my well burned in 325is's and ALO the Island! I was at TAVES here in Toronto and heard all of the Grado
 line, and if I had to upgrade would personally get 500e - similar to my 325 is but more spread out sound stage - yet
 I love my 325is and feel no need to upgrade...same with the Island. Magical combination with Pure Music on my Macbook Pro Retina!
 BTW, getting the best sound for yourself isn't always about spending the most....just getting the best synergy for your taste.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

joseph69 said:


> Thank you for the congratulations!
> How could the 225i be so much???
> It is very difficult for me to see the price, is it a misprint???


 
 Discontinued models would often get ridiculous prices on Amazon. I don't know why but it would appear to me as "hey don't even think of buying these here".


----------



## joseph69

headfry said:


> I am thrilled with my well burned in 325is's and ALO the Island! I was at TAVES here in Toronto and heard all of the Grado
> line, and if I had to upgrade would personally get 500e - similar to my 325 is but more spread out sound stage - yet
> I love my 325is and feel no need to upgrade...same with the Island. Magical combination with Pure Music on my Macbook Pro Retina!
> BTW, getting the best sound for yourself isn't always about spending the most....just getting the best synergy for your taste.


 
 +1


----------



## Krutsch

whirlwind said:


> HD650......they are super comfy.......dark compared to RS1i
> 
> They are such a laid back sound that they feel like they can put you to sleep at times.....but yet they sound wonderful.....they are kind of hard to describe.....but they are very good and wont break the bank, either.


 

 +1 ... but be warned, you will need time to acclimate to the HD 650s and you will also need time to go back to Grado (you can't rapidly A/B these cans, trust me).


----------



## XLR8

joseph69 said:


> Looks like you may be right, but still!


 
 Another 6 months and soon it will hit $2K LoL


----------



## Maverickmonk

joseph69 said:


> WOW!
> I've been following these HP's, can't believe they went for this much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-Labs-SR200-The-Prestige-Series-Headphones-/321602500328?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=CZu0gZzPtmFBiYfrNVlAGykoeJo%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


 

 I can, do my eyes deceive me or are those pink drivers?


 Also may not be the right sub forum, but it does just say "Grado fan club"

 Scored a Grado Prestige Black on ebay today for $60. Can't wait to get some Grado back in my music chain! I really want to buy some headphones to mod though. Especially with so many off-the-shelf mods available now (instead of making our own wood cups in the garage with a hand drill)


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

krutsch said:


> +1 ... but be warned, you will need time to acclimate to the HD 650s and you will also need time to go back to Grado (you can't rapidly A/B these cans, trust me).


Hd650 and Grado's at the same price range are completely different beasts. I hate hd650 on rock and metal, but with Celine Dion they completely beats my rs1i


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> The GS1K's arrived tonight, and to my surprise with a tan headband.
> I sure hope these sound as sweet as they look for me…letting the WA6 warm up a bit then going for a nice listening stretch!


 
 Congrats Joseph!
  
 I bet they sound wonderful....I got to say though....I in no way agree with terminating this headphone with a 1/8 inch plug....I am thinking you won't see this headphone plugged into too many ipods.  Lord, sometimes the newer generation just don't get it.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Congrats Joseph!
> 
> I bet they sound wonderful....I got to say though....I in no way agree with terminating this headphone with a 1/8 inch plug....I am thinking you won't see this headphone plugged into too many ipods.  Lord, sometimes the newer generation just don't get it.


 
 now, now, maybe its us "old farts" who got it wrong !!
  
 nahhhhhhhhhh, damn kids !  lol


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Joseph!
> ...


 
 I should have just been quiet.....lol
  
 I hate to rag on the younger generation....I really do.....but man for me to have to use an adapter on my $1000 headphones so I can plug it into my $1000 amp which is terminated in 1/4
  
 Maybe the amps are just wrong


----------



## diamondears

whirlwind said:


> I should have just been quiet.....lol
> 
> I hate to rag on the younger generation....I really do.....but man for me to have to use an adapter on my $1000 headphones so I can plug it into my $1000 amp which is terminated in 1/4
> 
> Maybe the amps are just wrong  :eek:



Younger generations too busy to plug in an amp...must enjoy Grados on the go...older generations (bosses) invented multi-tasking, so young ones too busy and stressed...


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Congrats Joseph!
> 
> I bet they sound wonderful....I got to say though....I in no way agree with terminating this headphone with a 1/8 inch plug....I am thinking you won't see this headphone plugged into too many ipods.  Lord, sometimes the newer generation just don't get it.


 
 Thank you!
 Yes they initially sound good too me, much better to me than the (i) series. I listened to them for about 3hrs last night and liked what I heard. I can't wait until later to listen. And your right, these are for listening in the house, not on the go, so they should be terminated in 1/4", I'm very surprised that they are not.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Thank you for the congratulations!
> How could the 225i be so much???
> It is very difficult for me to see the price, is it a misprint???


 

 Lokking carefully... yes, it goes with the RS1i above... my mistake.  But still, $1,188 is awfully expensive for a headphone sold at $700 new.  I get these on the right side of my screen while viewing this page... it extracts products listed in text on the page and posts the amazon price and button to get to amazon's page.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

williamleonhart said:


> Discontinued models would often get ridiculous prices on Amazon. I don't know why but it would appear to me as "hey don't even think of buying these here".


 

 The other thing I notice is if I look for Grado models on eBay, for any particular model there are always some listed as "From Korea" or "From Japan."  Right now, for example, it shows a PS1000e fromJjapan for $2,380.00 and one from "Korea, South" at $2,450.89. Wow! The PS1000e at full price in the US is $1,695.00


----------



## diamondears

ruthieandjohn said:


> The other thing I notice is if I look for Grado models on eBay, for any particular model there are always some listed as "From Korea" or "From Japan."  Right now, for example, it shows a PS1000e fromJjapan for $2,380.00 and one from "Korea, South" at $2,450.89. Wow! The PS1000e at full price in the US is $1,695.00




Shipping, plus the Japanese and Koreans spend a lot on hobbies and gadgets. Golf equipment is another example.


----------



## Krutsch

williamleonhart said:


> Hd650 and Grado's at the same price range are completely different beasts. *I hate hd650 on rock and metal*, but with Celine Dion they completely beats my rs1i


 
  
 I agree with you, on the metal part, but classic guitar rock is really sweet on the HD 650s. But, yeah, when it's time for Pantera, it's Grado time


----------



## Krutsch

whirlwind said:


> Congrats Joseph!
> 
> I bet they sound wonderful....I got to say though....*I in no way agree with terminating this headphone with a 1/8 inch plug*....I am thinking you won't see this headphone plugged into too many ipods.  Lord, sometimes the newer generation just don't get it.


 

 You know, I recently acquired an NAD D 1050 and it sounds really nice with Grado. I brought it to a meet and it matched up extremely well with the GS1K, which is why those cans are on my next-to-buy list. The DAC/amp comes with a 3.5mm jack. I think this is a trend that we will see more of ... for better of worse.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

joseph69 said:


> The GS1K's arrived tonight, and to my surprise with a tan headband.
> I sure hope these sound as sweet as they look for me…letting the WA6 warm up a bit then going for a nice listening stretch!


 
  
  
 Apparently they are all shipping with the brown headband now  Any difference between this headband and the one on the Bushmills?


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> The GS1K's arrived tonight, and to my surprise with a tan headband.
> I sure hope these sound as sweet as they look for me…letting the WA6 warm up a bit then going for a nice listening stretch!
> 
> 
> ...


congrats, they look great. And they sound...?


----------



## bpcans

krutsch said:


> I agree with you, on the metal part, but classic guitar rock is really sweet on the HD 650s. But, yeah, when it's time for Pantera, it's Grado time


Oh yeah man, Pantera! But are they better than Megadeath? Krutsch, I really liked your HD650's with my WA6 at our last hp meet. At this point, and given the holiday season, I'm gonna let Santa figure out if I've been naughty or nice enough for another set of hp's.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

loving[max]sound said:


> Apparently they are all shipping with the *brown headband* now  Any difference between this headband and the one on the Bushmills?


 
  
 Makes sense on a $1000 headphone to include some leather straps for the headband...


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

thedreamthinker said:


> Makes sense on a $1000 headphone to include some leather straps for the headband...


 
  
 They always had leather headbands on their higher end headphones...


----------



## bassboysam

the one problem with those brown headbands from Grado is any hair or scalp grease will stain them.....but they are very comfy, i all the pads were that thick and soft.


----------



## Krutsch

bpcans said:


> Oh yeah man, Pantera! But are they better than Megadeath? Krutsch,* I really liked your HD650's with my WA6 at our last hp meet.* At this point, and given the holiday season, I'm gonna let Santa figure out if I've been naughty or nice enough for another set of hp's.


 
  
 I am LOVING them with my new WA3. Man, I am seriously behind on my sleep, as a result


----------



## TheDreamthinker

loving[max]sound said:


> They always had leather headbands on their higher end headphones...


 
  
 Sorry...i meant brown leather headbands. Plays nicely with the cups.


----------



## Eustachian

Love the brown leather headbands. works well with the cups


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

thedreamthinker said:


> loving[max]sound said:
> 
> 
> > They always had leather headbands on their higher end headphones...
> ...




Agreed. I wonder whether you can buy just the brown leather headband an replace the one already on the headphones... That being said, I am not sure it will work well seeing as the mahogany is much darker on the other series.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

I wanted to wear my SR80i's outside, however... Montreal happened...


----------



## pdrm360

loving[max]sound said:


> I wanted to wear my SR80i's outside, however... Montreal happened...


 
 The SR80 doesn't work for me there!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

loving[max]sound said:


> Agreed. I wonder whether you can buy just the brown leather headband an replace the one already on the headphones... That being said, I am not sure it will work well seeing as the mahogany is much darker on the other series.


 
  You mean this?
  
http://turbulentlabs.com/grado-saddle-manta/


----------



## bpcans

thedreamthinker said:


> You mean this?
> 
> http://turbulentlabs.com/grado-saddle-manta/


Great headband. Buy two, you never know.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

bpcans said:


> Great headband. Buy two, you never know.


 
 Problem is they aren't exactly _cheap_.


----------



## jaywillin

krutsch said:


> I am LOVING them with my new WA3. Man, I am seriously behind on my sleep, as a result


 
 mine should be here saturday , so looking forward to it


----------



## pdrm360

bpcans said:


> Great headband. Buy two, you never know.


 
 But they're not brown. Anyway I've bought an Onyx Manta from them and I'm satisfied with my purchase.


----------



## KlarkKentThe3rd

I just discovered the best Grado mod ever (for models that use the S foam things).
  
 And it's free!
  
 Just stretch the steel band a little, like people tend to do. The foam becomes less compressed against the head. That extra 1mm distance against each ear gets rid of a lot of the muffleness, and the sound becomes overall more pleasant.
  
 EDIT: Listened the the less clampy (°_°)phone for half an hour. My ears are feasting on the delicacy of sound. Now playing: _God Said_ by Todd Rundgren.


----------



## gefski

loving[max]sound said:


> I wanted to wear my SR80i's outside, however... Montreal happened...




Great pic, "Kind of Blue" I guess.


----------



## KlarkKentThe3rd

loving[max]sound said:


> I wanted to wear my SR80i's outside, however... Montreal happened...


 

 I'm jealous. That view is so lovely.


----------



## 020Assassin

loving[max]sound said:


> Agreed. I wonder whether you can buy just the brown leather headband an replace the one already on the headphones... That being said, I am not sure it will work well seeing as the mahogany is much darker on the other series.


 
  
  


thedreamthinker said:


> You mean this?
> 
> http://turbulentlabs.com/grado-saddle-manta/


 
  
 If you want to have a brown one that looks good with wood, get the 'Coffee Manta' as seen here on my SR325iS:


----------



## pdrm360

020assassin said:


> If you want to have a brown one that looks good with wood, get the 'Coffee Manta' as seen here on my SR325iS:


 
  
 Is it Coffee Manta?  They are darker in the Turbulent site.


----------



## KlarkKentThe3rd

I would order that headband if I had 50 dollars to spend.
  
 However, if I had 50 dollars to spend, I would spend it on music instead (To Buy list of lengthy).


----------



## swspiers

SCORE!
  
 After 20 years of putting it off, and tired of waiting for Spotify or Deezer to stream this, I broke down and finally bought this import CD.
  
 And no, it's not satanic, but it is one of the trippiest prog records ever...
  

  
 Aphrodites Child, the Four Horsemen.


----------



## joseph69

krutsch said:


> You know, I recently acquired an NAD D 1050 and it sounds really nice with Grado. I brought it to a meet and it matched up extremely well with the GS1K, which is why those cans are on my next-to-buy list. The DAC/amp comes with a 3.5mm jack. I think this is a trend that we will see more of ... for better of worse.


 
  A couple of years ago I bought an new Adcom GFP-750 to use an a headphone amp and it also came with a 1/8" HP output, which I wasn't thrilled with at all. I eventually sold it after getting into dedicated HP amps. 
  


loving[max]sound said:


> Apparently they are all shipping with the brown headband now  Any difference between this headband and the one on the Bushmills?


 
 I only had the Bushmills X for a short time, but I do believe it was the same color.
  


bpcans said:


> congrats, they look great. And they sound...?


 
 Thank you!
 So far so good! Even after a couple of hrs they started sounding good, but they do need more burn-in (of course) to open up. But IMO there is a very big difference between the i/e series.
  


loving[max]sound said:


> Agreed. I wonder whether you can buy just the brown leather headband an replace the one already on the headphones... That being said, I am not sure it will work well seeing as the mahogany is much darker on the other series.


 
 Your right, the cups on the GSe's are much lighter in color than the (i). The (e's) are more like a honey color, so the headband matches nicely…otherwise the (i) series cups are too dark for this headband. Also this headband looks more like a caramel color rather than tan/brown too me.
  
 Quote: are 





020assassin said:


> If you want to have a brown one that looks good with wood, get the 'Coffee Manta' as seen here on my SR325iS:


 
 Now this color looks like a real nice match for the (i) series wood cups!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> The GS1K's arrived tonight, and to my surprise with a tan headband.
> I sure hope these sound as sweet as they look for me…letting the WA6 warm up a bit then going for a nice listening stretch!
> 
> m.


 
  
 Whoa!, Joseph, congrats buddy, Frankeinstein is in the house, normally, I see you have one of those soft extra padded Bushmills headband YAY!, oh!, but also have the SR60's 1/8 plug, NAY!.
  
 Seriously though, they look awesome, and if they do sound as good as they look, you're in for a treat, enjoy them.


----------



## pdrm360




----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Whoa!, Joseph, congrats buddy, Frankeinstein is in the house, normally, I see you have one of those soft extra padded Bushmills headband YAY!, oh!, but also have the SR60's 1/8 plug, NAY!.
> 
> Seriously though, they look awesome, and if they do sound as good as they look, you're in for a treat, enjoy them.


 

 Thank you!
 I agree, it bothers me enough to peak my interest to as why they are terminated in 1/8"?
 Weren't the GS/PS1Ke's supposed to be the only 2 models terminated 1/4"? 
  
 They are sounding nice so far in the short time I've spent with them listening through the WA6.


----------



## joseph69

pdrm360 said:


>


 

 No, these are "Special Editions" like *MH* said! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 That's a good one.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## joseph69

Got me wondering now if these were a demo to try with an iPod!
 Not only that, the adapter was already on the cable when I received them, usually there not.


----------



## pdrm360

joseph69 said:


> No, these are "Special Editions" like *MH* said!


 
  
 Yes, they used to come with 1/4" plug
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/grado-gs1000e/reviews/11687
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/grado-gs1000e/reviews/11424


----------



## joseph69

pdrm360 said:


> Yes, they used to come with 1/4" plug
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/grado-gs1000e/reviews/11687
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/grado-gs1000e/reviews/11424


 
 The first link shows the photo of the GS's using the1/4>1/8" adapter, which is the way it should be. Mine came with 1/8>1/4"…I smell something fishy! *MH* is probably correct in saying they probably used what ever they had laying around.


----------



## fleasbaby

maverickmonk said:


> I can, do my eyes deceive me or are those pink drivers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL...yes, hand drills are rather primitive. I use a drill press, hoping to graduate to a lathe in a month or so...


----------



## stacker45

loving[max]sound said:


> Apparently they are all shipping with the brown headband now  Any difference between this headband and the one on the Bushmills?


 
  
 The Bushmills are a limited edition, and there can't be that many tan headband on regular Grados running around, so the odds that someone owns both model to compare the headbands are very slim. Hmmm!, unless, Joseph is willing to ship his good Buddy, Stacker, his new Frankeinstein edition GS1000e, so I can do a scrutinous comparison.
  
 And just to be clear, when I use the word Frankeinstein, I don't mean any disrespect, it was simply the first word that came to me when I read about them. And let's be realistic, we're not talking about one or two pairs fluke here, so I think that being able to indetify them with only one word is a good thing.


----------



## Raguvian

My new headphone area. The other spot is for the PS500e.


----------



## XLR8

stacker45 said:


> And just to be clear, when I use the word Frankeinstein, I don't mean any disrespect, it was simply the first word that came to me when I read about them.


----------



## stacker45

raguvian said:


> My new headphone area. The other spot is for the PS500e.


 
  
 Before I bought my PS1000, I owned a pair of PS500 for about 2 weeks, so I'm looking forward to reading your impressions regarding the PS500.
  
  


xlr8 said:


>


 
  
 Is this image from one of the Frankenstein movies?
  
  


pdrm360 said:


>


 
  
 I really like this one.
  
 Now we need a drawing to represent my other expression, wich states that Grado fans are from, (the dark side), I'm open to suggestions, but what about, Darth Vader wearing Grados. Wouldn't a pair of chrome PS1000 look stunning against a black shiny helmet?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

raguvian said:


> My new headphone area. The other spot is for the PS500e.





raguvian said:


> My new headphone area. The other spot is for the PS500e.



I really like that! Open to get to with ease, yet covered to reduce dust. 

What is the box? Bought (if so, where?) or made?


----------



## diamondears

raguvian said:


> My new headphone area. The other spot is for the PS500e.




That's a really nice view. I remember nephews and nieces looking into my car peeking at my SR325is hanging on the rear view mirror. They said: "Wow uncle, that's beautiful. What's that...Beats?" Lol


----------



## 020Assassin

ruthieandjohn said:


> I really like that! Open to get to with ease, yet covered to reduce dust.
> 
> What is the box? Bought (if so, where?) or made?




The box looks like standard IKEA bookcase. IKEA has the BILLY (at least, in Europe) and you can get a piece to put on top to make the BILLY higher.

I'm more interested in the headphone 'stands'. They look pretty nifty, hanging that way. Looks like you could hang them in any bookcase or rack with shelves.

I have a Sennheiser HH10 fixed to my laptop platform, but I also ordered two KM headphone clamps from Thomann in Germany.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> pdrm360 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, they used to come with 1/4" plug
> ...


 
  
 Joseph, if I remember correctly...the reason that they started terminating with a 1/8 instead of a 1/4 was that if you have to put an adapter on a 1/4 to make it a 1/8 it makes it pretty heavy to plug in a portable device, like an ipod.
  
 They figured its no big deal to put a 1/4 to 1/8 adapter on to plug into a desktop amp, as it could more easily handle the extra stress put on the headphone jack.
  
 This is just what I think I read....memory not the best....so take it with a grain of salt.
  
 I think that once you get to the RS1 and above or at least the GS1000....the buyer should have the option to get the plug he or she desires.
  
 Not that putting an adapter to make a 1/4 connection is all that big of a deal...but still....
  
 In a world where  of audiophiles spend hundreds and hundreds on cables.......balanced connections.....amps....dacs.....adding an extra piece to the chain when it is not necessary is not a good thing in many peoples eyes.
  
 It does not degrade your sound.....but the possibility is always there that it will at some point.....where it really does not even need to be in the equation.
  
 Again....everybodys views will be different about this....but to many audiophiles.....less is better, if you know what I mean.


----------



## jaywillin

while the 1/8" or 1/4" isn't a deal breaker for me at all, it's just strange (maybe not for grado) that when the "e" series
 was announced grado stated that all headphones would be terminated in 1/8" excapt the gs, and ps1000's.
 and now, a 1/8" jack appears on a gs1000e, 
 SO, could it be time for an email to the good folks in brooklyn ??


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> while the 1/8" or 1/4" isn't a deal breaker for me at all, it's just strange (maybe not for grado) that when the "e" series
> was announced grado stated that all headphones would be terminated in 1/8" excapt the gs, and ps1000's.
> and now, a 1/8" jack appears on a gs1000e,
> SO, could it be time for an email to the good folks in brooklyn ??


 
  Yeah....not too many people walking around with a GS1000 or PS1000  plugged into their ipod.....although I imagine that there are that few that do....just because they can


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Yeah....not too many people walking around with a GS1000 or PS1000  plugged into their ipod.....although I imagine that there are that few that do....just because they can


 
 while the gs might fit the light "on the go" bill, i don't think the ps would fair so well !


----------



## swspiers

I guess there are some pretty powerful DAP's and other portable devices out there now, which use the 1/8 due to size limitations.  What do I know?  I'm a fossil...


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> I guess there are some pretty powerful DAP's and other portable devices out there now, which use the 1/8 due to size limitations.  What do I know?  I'm a fossil...


 
 i went to the dr yesterday, i'm a fossil too


----------



## diamondears

What's the issue with being terminated with 1/8 and using an adaptor to become 1/4 for desktop amps? Is this an aesthetic issue, sound quality issue, or for sentimental reasons?

FWIW, I also prefer 1/4, and it's because I truly believe adaptors makes the bass a bit less.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

stacker45 said:


> The Bushmills are a limited edition, and there can't be that many tan headband on regular Grados running around, so the odds that someone owns both model to compare the headbands are very slim. Hmmm!, unless, Joseph is willing to ship his good Buddy, Stacker, his new Frankeinstein edition GS1000e, so I can do a scrutinous comparison.
> 
> And just to be clear, when I use the word Frankeinstein, I don't mean any disrespect, it was simply the first word that came to me when I read about them. And let's be realistic, we're not talking about one or two pairs fluke here, so I think that being able to indetify them with only one word is a good thing.


 
  
 Unless they are making them anew? Because I am seeing some marketing from Grado with the brown headband :S


----------



## XLR8

Audiophiles demand excellency.
Grado needs consistency especially in a new series and higher end models. The Frankenstein models and variability in plug size does not help one iota.
Grado if you are reading this fix your stuff...


----------



## diamondears

xlr8 said:


> Audiophiles demand excellency.
> Grado needs consistency especially in a new series and higher end models. The Frankenstein models and variability in plug size does not help one iota.
> Grado if you are reading this fix your stuff...




I don't see any inconsistency there. I see a company that's dynamic=able to adjust to changing times. Anybody who cannot adjust will be left out. 

Why would a HP be insisted on being terminated in 1/4 when that same HP can and actually sounds really good in a portable setup?? It doesn't take anything away from a desktop setup at all. A small quality adapter plug isn't a hassle at all, not even an iota. 

Gotta admit, I don't understand the issue on the 1/8 at all. It would make possible for Grado cans to be now used in portables, and there are many quality portables now, whether source, DAC or amp. Why would you not want that? Even at home its a gift from heaven. You can throw yourself in your Lazy-Boys, bed, sofa, patio, terrace, wherever you want...with your Grados...what's wrong with that? Change is good.


----------



## Raguvian

stacker45 said:


> Before I bought my PS1000, I owned a pair of PS500 for about 2 weeks, so I'm looking forward to reading your impressions regarding the PS500.


 
  
 Will do. I haven't heard a non-SR series Grado in a while (sold my HF-1 a long time ago) but I can at least compare it to the SR325is. Why did you sell your 500? What did you think of it?
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> I really like that! Open to get to with ease, yet covered to reduce dust.
> 
> What is the box? Bought (if so, where?) or made?


 
  
 Thanks! As 020 Assassin said, it's an Ikea bookshelf, just one that you can get for $30 or so.
  
 The stands/hangars are actually toilet paper roll holders from Ikea as well:
  
 http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20047898/
  
 Here is another view:
  

  
  
 I had a free bookshelf and the holders are only $6 each.


----------



## diamondears

raguvian said:


> Will do. I haven't heard a non-SR series Grado in a while (sold my HF-1 a long time ago) but I can at least compare it to the SR325is. Why did you sell your 500? What did you think of it?
> 
> 
> Thanks! As 020 Assassin said, it's an Ikea bookshelf, just one that you can get for $30 or so.
> ...



You should have kept the other picture alone...


----------



## Raguvian

diamondears said:


> You should have kept the other picture alone...


 
  
  
 Doesn't look quite as nice, does it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Kind of a "behind the scenes" look lol. Sorry for ruining the illusion.


----------



## hsubox

raguvian said:


> My new headphone area. The other spot is for the PS500e.


 
  
 Holy crap, this is a great idea!


----------



## hsubox

diamondears said:


> What's the issue with being terminated with 1/8 and using an adaptor to become 1/4 for desktop amps? Is this an aesthetic issue, sound quality issue, or for sentimental reasons?
> 
> FWIW, I also prefer 1/4, and it's because I truly believe adaptors makes the bass a bit less.


 
  
 For me, I usually lose those damn adapters...


----------



## bpcans

020assassin said:


> The box looks like standard IKEA bookcase. IKEA has the BILLY (at least, in Europe) and you can get a piece to put on top to make the BILLY higher.
> 
> I'm more interested in the headphone 'stands'. They look pretty nifty, hanging that way. Looks like you could hang them in any bookcase or rack with shelves.
> 
> I have a Sennheiser HH10 fixed to my laptop platform, but I also ordered two KM headphone clamps from Thomann in Germany.


Assassin, your post spurred me to look up Thomann of Germany where I saw one of their mahogany headphone stands which I think will look super with my RS1's on it. Thanks.


----------



## Raguvian

hsubox said:


> Holy crap, this is a great idea!


 
  
 Thanks, I can't claim the idea for it, though. I got it from here:
  
 http://lifehacker.com/hang-your-headphones-under-your-desk-with-this-ikea-hoo-1603025534


----------



## tonykaz

Quarter inch ,
  
 1/4 is easier to solder and is easier to do wire with , the Pro level xlr would be even better.  The tiny Plugs limit the expensive wire options , still quite good.   
  
 If you lean to doing wire mods. you'll require 1/4 and complain about the tiny stuff.
  
 Functionality wise, the smaller the better, don't let the wire people tell you otherwise.  
  
 Tony in Michigan


----------



## hsubox

raguvian said:


> Thanks, I can't claim the idea for it, though. I got it from here:
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/hang-your-headphones-under-your-desk-with-this-ikea-hoo-1603025534


 
  
 Ah, neat!
  
 I made the 'other' Ikea headphone stand, and love the look. Creative people are awesome...


----------



## Raguvian

hsubox said:


> Ah, neat!
> 
> I made the 'other' Ikea headphone stand, and love the look. Creative people are awesome...


 
  
 Awesome! That looks great. I really wanted to make that one but I was too lazy to make the stand/base. Mine only took me 5 minutes to put some wood screws into the bottom of the shelf.


----------



## diamondears

hsubox said:


> Ah, neat!
> 
> I made the 'other' Ikea headphone stand, and love the look. Creative people are awesome...




Nice!


----------



## hoagster

Do you think my wife will let me mount a toilet roll holder on the wall beside the bed? It would be really handy to hang my hp's there but I don't see it.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Joseph, if I remember correctly...the reason that they started terminating with a 1/8 instead of a 1/4 was that if you have to put an adapter on a 1/4 to make it a 1/8 it makes it pretty heavy to plug in a portable device, like an ipod.
> 
> They figured its no big deal to put a 1/4 to 1/8 adapter on to plug into a desktop amp, as it could more easily handle the extra stress put on the headphone jack.
> 
> ...


 
 See, I thought they thats why Grado gave you the 1/4>18" pigtail adapter… so the wire between would relieve the stress.
 I do think the GS/PS1Ke's should come standard with 1/4…because IMO these models are for home use, and most of us use a dedicated HP amp or vintage receiver in the house with a 1/4" HP output. And your right, the extra connection in the chain isn't necessary, and can possibly become a connection issue. But in the end, its not going to make/brake the deal for me. The sound is what matters most. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


jaywillin said:


> while the 1/8" or 1/4" isn't a deal breaker for me at all, it's just strange (maybe not for grado) that when the "e" series
> was announced *grado stated that all headphones would be terminated in 1/8" excapt the gs, and ps1000's.*
> and now, a 1/8" jack appears on a gs1000e,
> SO, could it be time for an email to the good folks in brooklyn ??


 
 This is what threw me off.
 The time has come and gone to e-mail Grado…I did last night just to see what they say, thats all. I'm waiting for a response, I'll keep you posted.
  


diamondears said:


> What's the issue with being terminated with 1/8 and using an adaptor to become 1/4 for desktop amps? Is this an aesthetic issue, sound quality issue, or for sentimental reasons?
> 
> FWIW, I also prefer 1/4, and it's because I truly believe adaptors makes the bass a bit less.


 
 There is no aesthetic/sound/sentimental reason issue, they're supposed to be terminated in 1/4" and they are not portable HP's.
  


diamondears said:


> I don't see any inconsistency there. I see a company that's dynamic=able to adjust to changing times. Anybody who cannot adjust will be left out.*Why would a HP be insisted on being terminated in 1/4 when that same HP can and actually sounds really good in a portable setup?? It doesn't take anything away from a desktop setup at all. A small quality adapter plug isn't a hassle at all, not even an iota.*





> Gotta admit, I don't understand the issue on the 1/8 at all. It would make possible for Grado cans to be now used in portables, and there are many quality portables now, whether source, DAC or amp. Why would you not want that? Even at home its a gift from heaven. You can throw yourself in your Lazy-Boys, bed, sofa, patio, terrace, wherever you want...with your Grados...what's wrong with that? Change is good.


 
  There sure is inconstancy, like* jaywillin* posted...Grado stated the GS/PS1Ke's are terminated in 1/4"…thats all.
 Theres no issues, but you yourself even said *"FWIW, I also prefer 1/4, and it's because I truly believe adaptors makes the bass a bit *[size=x-small]less", [/size]which is not my belief, but whatever.[size=x-small] And then in your post above you say "[/size]*Why would a HP be insisted on being terminated in 1/4 when that same HP can and actually sounds really good in a portable setup?? It doesn't take anything away from a desktop setup at all. A small quality adapter plug isn't a hassle at all, not even an iota. *So which one is it??? And once again, most people use dedicated HP amps/receivers with 1/4" HP outputs, and the GS/PS1Ke's are not portable.
 Any way I'm feeling like were beating a dead horse just because of me being curious, and that was the only reason, thats all, so lets be done with this and not turn my curiosity into a debate, thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll let you know what Grado says.


----------



## jaywillin

diamondears said:


> I don't see any inconsistency there. I see a company that's dynamic=able to adjust to changing times. Anybody who cannot adjust will be left out.
> 
> Why would a HP be insisted on being terminated in 1/4 when that same HP can and actually sounds really good in a portable setup?? It doesn't take anything away from a desktop setup at all. A small quality adapter plug isn't a hassle at all, not even an iota.
> 
> Gotta admit, I don't understand the issue on the 1/8 at all. It would make possible for Grado cans to be now used in portables, and there are many quality portables now, whether source, DAC or amp. Why would you not want that? Even at home its a gift from heaven. You can throw yourself in your Lazy-Boys, bed, sofa, patio, terrace, wherever you want...with your Grados...what's wrong with that? Change is good.


 
 i don't have an issue per se with 1/8" jacks, its just not what is advertised


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i don't have an issue per se with 1/8" jacks, its just not what is advertised


 
 Thats the only reason why I'm curious to know…I don't have an issue with it either.
 But…I may have some issue's with the sound of the GS1Ke's, but too soon to say, and can't exactly put my finger on it, but I may not be liking the PRaT??? But they are initially still much better than the (i) series too me as far as the mid-range is presented. As of now (only 8hrs burn-in) I'm not sure I like the sound-signature so much. I've already used the WA6/Soloist with the GS's, but need to spend much more time with the GS's. They do sound very good, but when I switched the RS/PS's the musical reproduction sounded *much* truer with either of these model than the GSe. But in any event, I will continue to listen to them until I feel they have sufficient burn-in to draw a conclusion of *my* opinion.


----------



## joseph69

Just received an e-mail from Grado saying they would be happy to change it for me if I felt the need for only 1/4" termination, with no explanation about the 1/8". So of course I thanked them and told them this wasn't necessary, I was just curious.


----------



## 020Assassin

> Originally Posted by *Raguvian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! As 020 Assassin said, it's an Ikea bookshelf, just one that you can get for $30 or so.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I don't know if it's brilliant or pathetic that I recognise something to be from IKEA... *grin*
  


raguvian said:


> Thanks, I can't claim the idea for it, though. I got it from here:
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/hang-your-headphones-under-your-desk-with-this-ikea-hoo-1603025534


 
  
 It's good to be clever, but it's also fine to be smart enough to know when something clever comes along...
  


tonykaz said:


> Quarter inch ,
> 
> 1/4 is easier to solder and is easier to do wire with , the Pro level xlr would be even better.  The tiny Plugs limit the expensive wire options , still quite good.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I was mildly disturbed when my SR325iS showed up with a 1/4, as it required me to get a Grado 1/4>1/8 adapter, so I could use it with my FiiO DAC/AMP.
  


joseph69 said:


> Just received an e-mail from Grado saying they would be happy to change it for me if I felt the need for only 1/4" termination, with no explanation about the 1/8". So of course I thanked them and told them this wasn't necessary, I was just curious.


 
  
 I thought the thicker cables of the 225 and higher required thicker jack plugs, which also signify that those models require separate amps to work on portable devices. Like I said, I would've preferred a 1/8 on my 325iS, since I use it mainly for my MacBook and I have a 1/8>1/4 adapter that came with my SR60i. If there is no loss of signal or sound quality, I think the 1/8 with a small adapter to 1/4 is preferable to a 1/4 requiring the 19€ Grado 1/4>1/8 adapter. Also, I think that, since the GS comes standard with that adapter in the box, any Grado that has a cable terminated to 1/4 should have the (rather expensive) Grado adapter included.


----------



## Raguvian

joseph69 said:


> Just received an e-mail from Grado saying they would be happy to change it for me if I felt the need for only 1/4" termination, with no explanation about the 1/8". So of course I thanked them and told them this wasn't necessary, I was just curious.


 
  
 Did they happen to mention how much this would cost? I personally like the 1/4" termination more, if only because the giant cable on the higher end headphones makes the 1/8" look pretty wimpy.


----------



## 020Assassin

bpcans said:


> Assassin, your post spurred me to look up Thomann of Germany where I saw one of their mahogany headphone stands which I think will look super with my RS1's on it. Thanks.


 
  
 Which one? This one?
  

  

 Check out their whole collection. I ordered this one:
  

  
 And this:


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Pure gold!


----------



## jaywillin

loving[max]sound said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




  
 you got that right ! 
 love warren, gone too soon !


----------



## Raguvian

hoagster said:


> Do you think my wife will let me mount a toilet roll holder on the wall beside the bed? It would be really handy to hang my hp's there but I don't see it.


 
  
 To be fair, it doesn't really look like a toilet paper holder...


----------



## bpcans

020assassin said:


> Which one? This one?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Yes, the mahogany one. Very nice and a very "nice", as in expensive, price.


----------



## plonter

joseph69 said:


> The GS1K's arrived tonight, and to my surprise with a tan headband.
> I sure hope these sound as sweet as they look for me…letting the WA6 warm up a bit then going for a nice listening stretch!


 
 Congrats joseph69!  these are beautiful.


----------



## diamondears

joseph69 said:


> See, I thought they thats why Grado gave you the 1/4>18" pigtail adapter… so the wire between would relieve the stress.
> I do think the GS/PS1Ke's should come standard with 1/4…because IMO these models are for home use, and most of us use a dedicated HP amp or vintage receiver in the house with a 1/4" HP output. And your right, the extra connection in the chain isn't necessary, and can possibly become a connection issue. But in the end, its not going to make/brake the deal for me. The sound is what matters most.
> 
> This is what threw me off.
> ...




Joseph, debate is good. It's just a technical term for saying what's on our mind.... 

I like 1/4 for pure SQ as I hear tiny bit more bass quality and quantity, may be due to poor cheap adapter (couldn't compare exact same HP with different plugs). But if the HP is capable of being played in a portable, like Grados, I'd prefer a 1/8. Fark the little bass lost, it prolly just on my mind anyway...


----------



## joseph69

raguvian said:


> Did they happen to mention how much this would cost? I personally like the 1/4" termination more, if only because the giant cable on the higher end headphones makes the 1/8" look pretty wimpy.


 
 No, but usually when you inquire, Grado gives you the price in their e-mail (which wasn't mentioned) so being I just purchased the GS's I'm under the impression they weren't going to charge me. 
  


plonter said:


> Congrats joseph69!  these are beautiful.


 
 Thank you very much!




  


diamondears said:


> Joseph, debate is good. It's just a technical term for saying what's on our mind...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Understood.
 In my case I don't use anything portable, and all of my outputs are 1/4".


----------



## 020Assassin

joseph69 said:


> In my case I don't use anything portable, and all of my outputs are 1/4".


 
 That's just until you discover the FiiO E10K.


----------



## lazyredhead

Just got my replacement pads from earzoink they make grado pads out of some other material, and find them more comfortable.


----------



## 020Assassin

lazyredhead said:


> Just got my replacement pads from earzoink they make grado pads out of some other material, and find them more comfortable.


 

 That's good to hear. Have you checked out their long life leatherette pads?


----------



## lazyredhead

020assassin said:


> That's good to hear. Have you checked out their long life leatherette pads?



never heard about em so I looked em up.

just another type of pad to add to the list of what to buy


----------



## 020Assassin

lazyredhead said:


> never heard about em so I looked em up.
> 
> just another type of pad to add to the list of what to buy


----------



## lazyredhead

I figured since I'm getting accessories for my grados I went ahead and got a snap on leatherette headband.


----------



## 020Assassin

lazyredhead said:


> I figured since I'm getting accessories for my grados I went ahead and got a snap on leatherette headband.


 

 The Beyerdynamic? Like the one in my post on the other page?


----------



## Otso

Hi Head-Fi community! I'w been quite active reader on this forum for past few months and so doing have made serval purchase that have been WERY happy.
  
 Now, I'm considering on getting Grado PS500 or PS500e. For the life of me I can't find any comparisons between the two models and the price difference between models is at least 100€, more if I would order the older model from aboard.
 So now I finally made user account so I can ask about the differences. I'm usually more in to reading the discussions than actually participating them.


----------



## lazyredhead

otso said:


> Hi Head-Fi community! I'w been quite active reader on this forum for past few months and so doing have made serval purchase that have been WERY happy.
> 
> Now, I'm considering on getting Grado PS500 or PS500e. For the life of me I can't find any comparisons between the two models and the price difference between models is at least 100€, more if I would order the older model from aboard.
> So now I finally made user account so I can ask about the differences. I'm usually more in to reading the discussions than actually participating them.



all grados are now "e" versions, they had an update not too long ago but im not really keen on the differeances, the older versions have been discontinued.



020assassin said:


> The Beyerdynamic? Like the one in my post on the other page?



similar, it's designed as a universal fit snap on headband being sold by audio equip


----------



## 020Assassin

lazyredhead said:


> similar, it's designed as a universal fit snap on headband being sold by audio equip


 
 This is the Beyerdynamic (part.nr. 990.681) for the DT-770/880, but it also fits Grado: http://www.thomann.de/nl/beyerdynamic_dt770_prodt880_pro_kopfgurt.htm


----------



## 020Assassin

When we were talking about the IKEA Billy Case, I mentioned the height extension unit. There are two:
  
 There's a wide version for full scale book cases and a smaller one for half-cases.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

otso said:


> Hi Head-Fi community! I'w been quite active reader on this forum for past few months and so doing have made serval purchase that have been WERY happy.
> 
> Now, I'm considering on getting Grado PS500 or PS500e. For the life of me I can't find any comparisons between the two models and the price difference between models is at least 100€, more if I would order the older model from aboard.
> So now I finally made user account so I can ask about the differences. I'm usually more in to reading the discussions than actually participating them.


 

 Here is a review by kvtaco of the PS500e as compared to the PS500.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/grado-labs-ps500e/reviews/11410


----------



## joseph69

020assassin said:


> That's good to hear. Have you checked out their long life leatherette pads?


 
  
  


lazyredhead said:


> never heard about em so I looked em up.
> 
> just another type of pad to add to the list of what to buy


 
*Trust me 1000% don't waste your money on the EZ vinyl pads!!!*
*Unless you want to make your amazing Grados sound like pure Schiit!!!*
*They are a **disgrace to the Grado name!!! I listened to them with my 325is's with the nylon fabric on the pads which covers the drivers, for about 15-20 seconds…then I cut the nylon off the pads to expose the drivers and listened to them for another 15-20 seconds and was TOTALLY DISGUSTED in less than a minute!!! I was robbed without a gun!!! Once again, trust me!!! Buy some authentic Grado cushions or TTVJ flat pads instead!!! *
 Sorry for the bold text, but I can't stress to you enough how bad they are.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


>


 
 How do you like the C-Moy compared to the Grado amps?


----------



## 020Assassin

> Sorry for the bold text, but I can't stress to you enough how bad they are.


 
 Yes, you sound almost angry.


----------



## joseph69

020assassin said:


> Yes, you sound almost angry.


 
 Most definitely!!!


----------



## jaywillin

woo in da house ! (wa3)


----------



## lazyredhead

well so far I like both the g-cush and L-cush remake from earzoink for my sr225i, they warm up quite a bit and gives me a chance to enjoy my more bass oriented songs.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> woo in da house ! (wa3)


 
 Nice Jay, you got it sooner than expected.
 Enjoy it! Let us know what you think.
  


lazyredhead said:


> well so far I like both the g-cush and L-cush remake from earzoink for my sr225i, they warm up quite a bit and gives me a chance to enjoy my more bass oriented songs.


 
 I was specifically talking about the EZ vinyl pads. I've never heard their knock-offs of the Grado (L/G) cushions, but a lot of people seem to like them.


----------



## lazyredhead

joseph69 said:


> Nice Jay, you got it sooner than expected.
> I was specifically talking about the EZ vinyl pads. I've never heard their knock-offs of the Grado (L/G) cushions, but a lot of people seem to like them.



I can see why you would hate the leatherette version, they probably muddy up the bass and suffocate the highs. similar to taped bowls in a way but worst


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> woo in da house ! (wa3)


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


>


 
 winner, winner, chicken dinner ! lol
  
 it's purty, tubes all glowing, big hunk of aluminum , heavy, solid
  
 first impressions :
 large soundstage, nice decay with cymbals, very nice tonally , good control of the bottom end
 oh, and sounds good with the 325e !


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
 Nice....so you could live with this amp and grados with no problem ?


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Nice....so you could live with this amp and grados with no problem ?


 





 
 i'm listening to the 325's now, sweet, spacious


----------



## whirlwind

That is great.....I may be able to get rid of my mad ear after all.........I was going to keep it just for my Grado's


----------



## jaywillin

ain't it a beauty ???


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, it sure is.....and it is hovering over a stack of schit!


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Yes, it sure is.....and it is hovering over a stack of schit!


 
 well, i wouldn't want to put it with the schiit !


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> *Trust me 1000% don't waste your money on the EZ vinyl pads!!!*
> *Unless you want to make your amazing Grados sound like pure Schiit!!!*
> *They are a **disgrace to the Grado name!!! I listened to them with my 325is's with the nylon fabric on the pads which covers the drivers, for about 15-20 seconds…then I cut the nylon off the pads to expose the drivers and listened to them for another 15-20 seconds and was TOTALLY DISGUSTED in less than a minute!!! I was robbed without a gun!!! Once again, trust me!!! Buy some authentic Grado cushions or TTVJ flat pads instead!!! *
> Sorry for the bold text, but I can't stress to you enough how bad they are.



Ditto on the preference for Grado pads over non Grados. The only ones I get from Non-Grado providers are flats, from TTVJ. This is only because Grado doesn't sell the flats. But they do make them, and that's where TTVJ gets them. 

The Earzonk GCush, though cheaper than Grados, do not have the multiple densities that the Grados do. I've tried both: Grado is better!


----------



## joseph69

lazyredhead said:


> I can see why you would hate the leatherette version, they probably muddy up the bass and suffocate the highs. similar to taped bowls in a way but worst


 
 You couldn't begin to imagine how bad.
 You might as well go out and buy a $5.00 HP from the dollar store…literarily!
  


whirlwind said:


> That is great.....I may be able to get rid of my mad ear after all.........I was going to keep it just for my Grado's


 
 Why, are you just looking for something different to try?
  


jaywillin said:


> ain't it a beauty ???


 
   They look great together!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






  
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> Ditto on the preference for Grado pads over non Grados. The only ones I get from Non-Grado providers are flats, from TTVJ. This is only because Grado doesn't sell the flats. But they do make them, and that's where TTVJ gets them.
> 
> The Earzonk GCush, though cheaper than Grados, do not have the multiple densities that the Grados do. I've tried both: Grado is better!


 
 I would never buy the EZ cushions in place of the Grado cushions, but when I saw them in vinyl I figured I'd try them…its no wonder why Grado doesn't make them in vinyl!


----------



## whirlwind

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> lazyredhead said:
> 
> 
> > I can see why you would hate the leatherette version, they probably muddy up the bass and suffocate the highs. similar to taped bowls in a way but worst
> ...








> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > That is great.....I may be able to get rid of my mad ear after all.........I was going to keep it just for my Grado's
> ...


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > ain't it a beauty ???
> ...


 
  


 I have an otl amp coming my way in the later part of january......but I was going to also keep my mad ear ...just to pair with Grados.
  
 So hearing that the woo wa3 otl is sounding nice with Jay's Grados......gives me hope that will be the case with mine also.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 hey, don't take my word for it, what do i know ? 
 i already got too many things that are my fault around here !!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Listening to some Men Without Hats (Album: Pop Goes The World). This was the first record I purchased, along with some Gary Numan, Men at Work, and some other stuff on October 31st 2007. Bought a record player on impulse from a pawn shop for 40$ with speakers. It changed my life, who knew only a few years later, my vinyl collection would count upwards to 1300 discs.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
 Ha ha.....don't worry, I won't blame you.
  
 I won't be letting go of the mad ear until I hear my otl with grado's.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

ruthieandjohn said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > *Trust me 1000% don't waste your money on the EZ vinyl pads!!!*
> ...




I agree, the Grado cushions are noticeably better, I also find them more comfortable, just my opinion though.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Ok! That album is done! I never noticed how much it sounds like every pop stars' story :s.

Moving along! James Taylor, you just know the right words to make a gray day, clear and awesome!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Oh, for those who care, James Taylor sounds (in my opinion) better through the GS1000 (original) compared to the RS1i. More instrument separation, and no compromise on base quality, especially in Fire and Rain, that deep string (Contrebasse?) is sooooooo velvety! *drool*


----------



## stacker45

diamondears said:


> I don't see any inconsistency there. I see a company that's dynamic=able to adjust to changing times. Anybody who cannot adjust will be left out.
> 
> Why would a HP be insisted on being terminated in 1/4 when that same HP can and actually sounds really good in a portable setup?? It doesn't take anything away from a desktop setup at all. A small quality adapter plug isn't a hassle at all, not even an iota.
> 
> Gotta admit, I don't understand the issue on the 1/8 at all. It would make possible for Grado cans to be now used in portables, and there are many quality portables now, whether source, DAC or amp. Why would you not want that? Even at home its a gift from heaven. You can throw yourself in your Lazy-Boys, bed, sofa, patio, terrace, wherever you want...with your Grados...what's wrong with that? Change is good.


 
  
 ''Change is good'', not always, plus, there is a difference, between making a change with the intention of increasing performance, but the use of an adapter, only has the potential to degrade the sound.
  
 I'm sorry, but If I'm paying $1000, or more, for a pair of headphones, I don't want some half arse Frankeistein job.
  
 The compeition has never been so intense in the headphone market, so if you ask me, Grado couldn't have picked a worse time to start monkeying around.
  
 John should take a few notes from how his uncle Joe handled a similar matter regarding the beloved HP1000. for whatever reason(s), (wich Parbaked might no), some of the HP1000 didn't have the same drivers, cable, etc...so, he simply subdivised the 1000 pairs into 3 sub models, namely HP1, HP2, and HP3, and priced them accordignly.
  
 If it were me, a 1/8 plug on a $1000 GS1000e, wouldn't fly. Now, I have no problem with Grado using the 1/8 plug on the SR serie, but on the GS1000e!, come on!.
  
 As I have said befor, I'm a Grado fan not a, well you know, but I don't have a signed contract with them, due to illness, I was forced into an early retirement, and I planed on getting myself something nice to ''celebrate'' for lack of a better word. That is why I went to my favorite audio store yesterday, and ended up taking a second swing at the PS1000e, after a few weeks cooling period.
  
 I was crunshing numbers in my head, all the way home, in fact, right up to the moment I read about Grado's latest Frankeinstein job, with the tan headband, and the 1/8 mini plug.
  
 I'm going to send them an e-mail right after this, so Grado, if you're reading this, get your act together, or you are going to lose a loyal cutomer of 10 years here.
  
 Oh!, and to answer raguvien's questions, I thought that the PS500, made women's voices sound slightly chesty, so since females vocals account for a major part of my listening, I went back to my dealer, and exchanged the PS500, for the PS1000.


----------



## Otso

ruthieandjohn said:


> Here is a review by kvtaco of the PS500e as compared to the PS500.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/grado-labs-ps500e/reviews/11410


 

 Thanks! Just what I was looking for


----------



## Krutsch

otso said:


> Hi Head-Fi community! I'w been quite active reader on this forum for past few months and so doing have made serval purchase that have been WERY happy.
> 
> Now, I'm considering on getting Grado PS500 or PS500e. For the life of me I can't find any comparisons between the two models and the price difference between models is at least 100€, more if I would order the older model from aboard.
> So now I finally made user account so I can ask about the differences. I'm usually more in to reading the discussions than actually participating them.


 

 And because no one else said it... "welcome to Head-Fi and sorry about your wallet"


----------



## Krutsch

jaywillin said:


> ain't it a beauty ???


 

 Yeah Baby!  Lovin' mine...


----------



## Otso

krutsch said:


> And because no one else said it... "welcome to Head-Fi and sorry about your wallet"


 

 My wallet thanks for your condolences 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Six moths ago I was very happy with my Superlux HD-330 with DT880 ear pads. But then I upgraded my speakers on the level that was quite well above from Superlux headphones, and for a guy that lives in apartment, the headphones get lot more use than speakers. So I really wanted to upgrade my headphones as well.
  
 I got my self DT880, but was't that impressed with them. I was way more impressed with AKG K612 after I got Schiit Valhalla 2 + Modi DAC, but somewhat harsh highs got my ears tired after a moth of excessive use.
 Now I have been using mostly HD650 that I really dig.
  
 I have been toying on an idea of getting HE-560 and Schiit Lyr 2 at some point, but that's not gonna be in near future. WA6 might also really nice to get, but for now it's just out of my budget rage.
  
 Recently I stumbled PS500 article on Headfonia and got really intrigued.


----------



## whirlwind

otso said:


> krutsch said:
> 
> 
> > And because no one else said it... "welcome to Head-Fi and sorry about your wallet"
> ...


 
 Welcome to headfi....stick around.......nice bunch of guys here.
  
 If you get the PS500.....p[lease report back on how you like them.
  
 I owned the HD650 at one time and I really liked them also....no worries about harsh highs with them.


----------



## jaywillin

krutsch said:


> Yeah Baby!  Lovin' mine...


 
 nice set up !!


----------



## Otso

whirlwind said:


> If you get the PS500.....p[lease report back on how you like them.


 
 Thanks! And I will. But it's probably gonna be about a moth before I enough budget to get them. I'm probably try to audition RS2e when I go to retailer. They are both an exactly at the same price on that retailer. And there it's that many places to choose in Finland.
  
 Up till now, I have made all my headphone purchases without any audition. So Head-Fi, Headfonia and InnerFidelity have been invaluable assets. And I still kind of miss understood the DT880, since I had not much perspective on where to compare them. On the other hand, trying different thins is big part of the fun


----------



## Raguvian

stacker45 said:


> ''Change is good'', not always, plus, there is a difference, between making a change with the intention of increasing performance, but the use of an adapter, only has the potential to degrade the sound.
> 
> I'm sorry, but If I'm paying $1000, or more, for a pair of headphones, I don't want some half arse Frankeistein job.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the impressions. I'll have to see (er... hear?) how female voices sound with the PS500e to me, but to be honest I don't listen to much female vocals. I'm hoping the bass and smoothness will suit the rock and hiphop I listen to more. I was supposed to get it yesterday but I guess USPS must be overwhelmed by the amount of packages around this time of year. Hopefully I'll get them soon.
  
 Unfortunately I still can't use the Schiit Magni and Modi either because I still haven't gotten the USB and AV cables I ordered either.
  
  
 On another note, you said Grado would put a 1/4" plug on your GS1000e. Is that not an option for you right now, with having to ship things around, or is it more for the resale value that you don't want to modify them? I'm kind of thinking about asking Grado to put a 1/4" plug on the PS500e, but I also don't know how that'd affect things if I ever decide to sell.


----------



## joseph69

raguvian said:


>





> On another note, you said Grado would put a 1/4" plug on your GS1000e. Is that not an option for you right now, with having to ship things around, or is it more for the resale value that you don't want to modify them? I'm kind of thinking about asking Grado to put a 1/4" plug on the PS500e, but I also don't know how that'd affect things if I ever decide to sell.


 
 That was me who e-mailed Grado about the 1/4" termination on the GS1Ke, and they did say they would be glad to change it for me…but I'm not even going to bother. I'm not to sure I'm liking the (e) series as much as any of the (i) series sound signatures. Thinking the instruments aren't sounding as life like/real as the (i) series. Don't get me wrong they sound very good, but I took a step back and listened to my 325i/RS1i's/PS1K's and (at least) at this point of burn-in the GSe's might not be worth owning for me being I have the RS1i/PS1K and I believe I enjoy the RS1i's sound signature much more, and the PS1K is just a totally different HP. Don't get me wrong the GSe's sound very good, but very different for a Grado at the same time too me. But I will be spending plenty of more time with them before deciding.


----------



## 020Assassin

> I'm not to sure I'm liking the (e) series as much as any of the (i) series sound signatures. Thinking the instruments aren't sounding as life like/real as the (i) series.


 
  
 I've heard this before, from various people, that the Grados 'become progressively worse'. Many believe the i-series did not improve the first series, and others wouldn't trade their i-series for the e-series.
  
 I have an SR325iS, and apart from being heavy on my noggin, they sound sublime. Much better than people report the 325, 325i, and 325e sound ('brittle high, shrill, shriek'). I haven't experienced that at all with my iS. Like I reported before, they sounded pretty good straight from the box, but they started to shine after approximately 80 hours of burning in.
  
 My experience with Grado started with the SR60i. I went for new headphones at an audiophile shop and they recommended the Grado Prestige line. I was able to compare them there, at the shop, with the 80i and the 125i, but I couldn't hear enough of a difference to warrant the extra expense of acquiring the 80/125. After two years of enjoying the 60, I got a great discount on a new SR325iS about seven weeks ago and jumped in. The only problem I have with the 325 is their weight. They weigh quite a bit more than the 60 and the headband is a joke. The leather Grado headband is wider and slightly more padded than the vinyl crap they put on the 60, but not enough to ease the sore spot on my bald head. I got myself a Turbulent Labs headband (Coffee), but it turns out to be smaller than the stock Grado leather band and not padded enough. So now I have a Beyerdynamic wraparound for the DT770/880 to check if that helps. The 325 headband now graces my SR60i, and the Turbulent Labs will be fitted to my SennGrados (I'm just waiting for the cable to put that together).
  
 I recently bought a secondhand SR60 (which I turned into an ultralight portable headphone), but while the bass is a bit heavier, it doesn't have the clarity of my SR60i. A friend expressed interest and I might be selling it to him. I don't want to have too many headphones, so I will keep the 325iS for rock, the SennGrado for jazz, and either my 60i or the ultralight 60 for portable. Which means that I'll be selling my vintage Sennheiser HD 424 and one of the SR60 headphones.


----------



## dwayniac

I have three from the i series (80,225,325) and don't feel the need to go for the e series. The 325 is a gold edition and thus the oldest of three and it fulfills my needs as a general purpose can. I woodied the 80 making it mainly for jazz while 225 remains the odd can out. If I ever wanted an e series,I would go for the PS500e. That one is the crown jewel for me but I would also settle for a used i series at a good price.


----------



## joseph69

020assassin said:


> I've heard this before, from various people, that the Grados 'become progressively worse'. Many believe the i-series did not improve the first series, and others wouldn't trade their i-series for the e-series.
> 
> I have an SR325iS, and apart from being heavy on my noggin, they sound sublime. Much better than people report the 325, 325i, and 325e sound ('brittle high, shrill, shriek'). I haven't experienced that at all with my iS. Like I reported before, they sounded pretty good straight from the box, but they started to shine after approximately 80 hours of burning in.
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, I'm not too sure how I feel about the sound of the GSe although I like it better than the GS1 which I tried about a year ago, but the mid-range was too recessed for my likings, so I do like the more forward mid-range on the GSe, but too me So far they don't have that classic Grado sound like my others do. I started with the 80i and eventually put Vibro Labs Classic Wooden cups on them, and then from their just kept climbing the ladder. I will see what happens after sufficient burn-in, but at this point in-between listening to my RS1i's/PS1K's I feel I may have all the bases covered with the Grados.
  


dwayniac said:


> I have three from the i series (80,225,325) and don't feel the need to go for the e series. The 325 is a gold edition and thus the oldest of three and it fulfills my needs as a general purpose can. I woodied the 80 making it mainly for jazz while 225 remains the odd can out. If I ever wanted an e series,I would go for the PS500e. That one is the crown jewel for me but I would also settle for a used i series at a good price.


 
 I also have 3 from the (i) series 80/325/RS1 (the PS1K is just that, not an (i) series as many may think) and I'm more than happy with all of the models I have. I was just interested in the GSe…but so far I'm not as impressed as I though I may be…but I only have about 12hrs on them. I figured they would fill the gap between the RS1i/PS1K but for me, they really don't. I'm not knocking the GSe's, they are very good sounding, but at times I loose interest in the sound so its just that there probably not for me like the GS1Ki wasn't either.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Yeah, I'm not too sure how I feel about the sound of the GSe although I like it better than the GS1 which I tried about a year ago, but the mid-range was too recessed for my likings, so I do like the more forward mid-range on the GSe, but too me So far they don't have that classic Grado sound like my others do. I started with the 80i and eventually put Vibro Labs Classic Wooden cups on them, and then from their just kept climbing the ladder. I will see what happens after sufficient burn-in, but at this point in-between listening to my RS1i's/PS1K's I feel I may have all the bases covered with the Grados.
> 
> I also have 3 from the (i) series 80/325/RS1 (the PS1K is just that, not an (i) series as many may think) and I'm more than happy with all of the models I have. I was just interested in the GSe…but so far I'm not as impressed as I though I may be…but I only have about 12hrs on them. I figured they would fill the gap between the RS1i/PS1K but for me, they really don't. I'm not knocking the GSe's, they are very good sounding, but at times I loose interest in the sound so its just that there probably not for me like the GS1Ki wasn't either.


 
 During the TTVJ Grado -e Loaner Program, the GS1000e was reviewed and stated to require LOTS of burn-in before reaching its ultimate high level of quality, and specifically was said to sound horrid when first received.
  
 This reviewer aged them for 30 hours and said that the difference was night and day.  If you are still at 12 hours, you might be at twilight, still closer to night!
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/grado-gs1000e/reviews/11424


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> During the TTVJ Grado -e Loaner Program, the GS1000e was reviewed and stated to require LOTS of burn-in before reaching its ultimate high level of quality, and specifically was said to sound horrid when first received.
> 
> This reviewer aged them for 30 hours and said that the difference was night and day.  If you are still at 12 hours, you might be at twilight, still closer to night!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/grado-gs1000e/reviews/11424


 
 I totally understand and wouldn't even think 30hrs would be sufficient enough burn-in time for them. I'm still going to listen to them every night for a long time knowing from experience how Grado need burn-in. These are just my initial thoughts on the GSe thats why I keep saying "so far". Thanks for the link, I will read up on the review, although I'm not crazy about reviewers, I would much rather go by impressions by people like us, and then my own ears. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 How are you liking the C-Moy with the Grados?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> I totally understand and wouldn't even think 30hrs would be sufficient enough burn-in time for them. I'm still going to listen to them every night for a long time knowing from experience how Grado need burn-in. These are just my initial thoughts on the GSe thats why I keep saying "so far". Thanks for the link, I will read up on the review, although I'm not crazy about reviewers, I would much rather go by impressions by people like us, and then my own ears.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I stand (or sit) ready to receive your new Grado GS1000es and assist with their burn-in!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I really look forward to a pair!
  
 The C-Moy is amazing... sort of like the Grado SR60 is to headphones - such a great amp at such a tiny price!  Listening caused me to buy another one for someone as a Christmas present.
  
 I am working toward comparing the C-Moy, Grado RA-1, and Grado HPA-1 amps.  There are cases where I cannot distinguish the C-Moy from the way more expensive HPA-1.  It is very dependent upon the source material, and I am doing a lot of comparative listening to find source material where they sound different.  But the fact that I have to look for distinguishing material says that in many cases, that C-Moy is indistinguishable!


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> *I stand (or sit) ready to receive your new Grado GS1000es and assist with their burn-in! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Read the review on the GSe, didn't know it was reviewed by someone like us through TTVJ loaner program.
  
 I have way more than enough time to keep these for over 100hrs of burn-in while listening to them, never mind just letting them burn-in while not…which I haven't done yet and don't know if I'm going to.
  
 Your impressions on the C-Moy are very, very interesting to say the least! Glad your liking it, but it does bother me a bit that in many cases you can't distinguish the difference from the Grado amps due to their price differences.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Your impressions on the C-Moy are very, very interesting to say the least! Glad your liking it, but it does bother me a bit that in many cases you can't distinguish the difference from the Grado amps due to their price differences.


 
 I hear a difference between the amps when I use lossless material, specifically .wav files at either 88K or 192K samples/sec.  The HPA-1 (and for that matter the RA-1) both give a larger sound stage and a bit more transparency than the C-Moy... can't comment yet about bass response.
  
 But since the lossless files I had were of material I was less familiar with, I went to my iPod with a set of test tracks that I often use to compare headphones, and with which I am very familiar.  This was using the 256 kb/sec variable bit rate coding of the iTunes system.  For those cases, at least so far, on the one and only one song I've listened to, I could not reliably tell a difference.
  
 In the past, I have not been able to distinguish iTunes encoded songs from lossless encoded songs. So I assumed that it was not the use of the iTunes lossy encoding.  But maybe there is an effect to the iTumes lossy encoding that eclipses differences in the amps. 
  
 Again, I need to listen more!


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> I hear a difference between the amps when I use lossless material, specifically .wav files at either 88K or 192K samples/sec.  The HPA-1 (and for that matter the RA-1) both give a larger sound stage and a bit more transparency than the C-Moy... can't comment yet about bass response.
> 
> But since the lossless files I had were of material I was less familiar with, I went to my iPod with a set of test tracks that I often use to compare headphones, and with which I am very familiar.  This was using the 256 kb/sec variable bit rate coding of the iTunes system.  For those cases, at least so far, on the one and only one song I've listened to, I could not reliably tell a difference.
> 
> ...


 

  Thats a different story then…this can make all of the difference!
 There are tracks that I've downloaded from iTune that sound amazing and others terrible. And the same goes for Cd's…some sound amazing, and some sound terrible.


----------



## 020Assassin

joseph69 said:


> I have way more than enough time to keep these for over 100hrs of burn-in while listening to them, never mind just letting them burn-in while not…*which I haven't done yet and don't know if I'm going to*.


 
  
 Why wouldn't you? I've done it with my 325iS and it isn't harmful in any way (as long as you don't put the volume at an ear-splittling level).


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > I hear a difference between the amps when I use lossless material, specifically .wav files at either 88K or 192K samples/sec.  The HPA-1 (and for that matter the RA-1) both give a larger sound stage and a bit more transparency than the C-Moy... can't comment yet about bass response.
> ...


 
  
 That is the thing...the first thing is that it has to be a good recording.....a flac file that is from a bad recording will sound bad....a good recorded mp3 file will sound good as long as the original recording was good....you just cant make a bad original recording sound good.
  
 If you have a good original recording....then flac will be better.
  
 Kind of like our headphone systems.....the sound is only as good as your weakest link.......


----------



## joseph69

020assassin said:


> Why wouldn't you? I've done it with my 325iS and it isn't harmful in any way (as long as you don't put the volume at an ear-splittling level).


 
 I know, I've done this with all of my Grado's, I might just want to hear them burn-in/open up as I listen being I have the time.
  


whirlwind said:


> That is the thing...the first thing is that it has to be a good recording.....a flac file that is from a bad recording will sound bad....a good recorded mp3 file will sound good as long as the original recording was good....you just cant make a bad original recording sound good.
> 
> If you have a good original recording....then flac will be better.
> 
> Kind of like our headphone systems.....the sound is only as good as your weakest link.......


 
 Agreed 100%


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> I stand (or sit) ready to receive your new Grado GS1000es and assist with their burn-in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I consider myself very lucky to own a mint pair of Joseph Grado's HP1000, as I am sure you do too. I think that he HP2 and HPA-2 combination sound very nice together.
  
 I admire the fact that you freely admit that you sometimes have a hard time ditinguishing the HPA-1, from an inexpensive C-Moy. I'm thinking about getting one myself. I just love the idea of using an empty Altoids box, for an amp.


----------



## whirlwind

I use this one and a pair of hifiman RE-400 iem's for when I am in bed


----------



## stacker45

The bedroom hey!, I take big doses of Cortizone, and it's causing me insomnia, so listening to nice sounding music while lying in bed, might help me sleep.
  
 This is my favorite image of these C-Moys, Whirwind, did you have a choice of OP amps when you bought yours?
  
 Oh! and who did you buy it from?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

whirlwind said:


> That is the thing...the first thing is that it has to be a good recording.....a flac file that is from a bad recording will sound bad....a good recorded mp3 file will sound good as long as the original recording was good....you just cant make a bad original recording sound good.
> 
> If you have a good original recording....then flac will be better.
> 
> Kind of like our headphone systems.....the sound is only as good as your weakest link.......


 
  


stacker45 said:


> I consider myself very lucky to own a mint pair of Joseph Grado's HP1000, as I am sure you do too. I think that he HP2 and HPA-2 combination sound very nice together.
> 
> I admire the fact that you freely admit that you sometimes have a hard time ditinguishing the HPA-1, from an inexpensive C-Moy. I'm thinking about getting one myself. I just love the idea of using an empty Altoids box, for an amp.


 

 Thanks, stacker45! 
  
 I, too, feel very lucky to have both a Joseph Grado HP1000 HP1 headphone AND a Joseph Grado HPA-1 amp.  Listening to them over extended periods delights me more than any other headphone / amp pair, including my Sennheiser HD 800 with HDVD 800 amp (which, incidentally, I also love).  It is a connection with headphone history, the root of the tree that later expanded to the full Grado headphone line.  And it was done in a town next to me during a time I lived there.
  
 I think the improved sound is very subtle, not amenable to instantaneous short-time comparisons (though I can find some improvements of the HPA-1 for lossless files played at high sampling rates). It is more a long-term improvement.  And the build quality of the headphones is immaculate (build quality of the amp was too, but the epoxy upon which they relied for potting everything becomes hard, brittle, and weakens over 25 years!  I had to re-glue a rattling capacitor in mine - didn't change the sound, but kept the amp from physically rattling when shaken.).


----------



## ruthieandjohn

whirlwind said:


> That is the thing...the first thing is that it has to be a good recording.....a flac file that is from a bad recording will sound bad....a good recorded mp3 file will sound good as long as the original recording was good....you just cant make a bad original recording sound good.
> 
> If you have a good original recording....then flac will be better.
> 
> Kind of like our headphone systems.....the sound is only as good as your weakest link.......


 

 Yes, indeed I am learning that!  Recordings vary all over the place.
  
 In fact, my Grado HP1000 HP1 headphones have a polarity switch on each ear that will reverse the two lines going in.  For some recordings, putting one ear switch up and the other down decreases the sound stage, presumably as phases of nearly-identical left and right waveforms hit my ears with reversed polarity and perhaps are canceled out by my brain that combines them.  For other recordings, doing that switching makes no difference at all... no reduction in sound stage! Go figure!


----------



## pdrm360

whirlwind said:


> I use this one and a pair of hifiman RE-400 iem's for when I am in bed


 
Nice picture!


----------



## Raguvian

The collection is complete! I just need to wait for the cables at this point, which are taking forever.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Yes, indeed I am learning that!  Recordings vary all over the place.
> 
> In fact, my Grado HP1000 HP1 headphones have a polarity switch on each ear that will reverse the two lines going in.  For some recordings, putting one ear switch up and the other down decreases the sound stage, presumably as phases of nearly-identical left and right waveforms hit my ears with reversed polarity and perhaps are canceled out by my brain that combines them.  For other recordings, doing that switching makes no difference at all... no reduction in sound stage! Go figure!


 
  
 The lettering on your HP1, looks intact. On mine, it's intact on the right cup, and on 3 letters, and 1 number of the left cup, there is about 5 or 10% of red missing from each one. You have to really look for it to see it, but I'm a bit anal when it comes to aesthetics.
  
 By the way, do you have the PS-1, power supply?, and if so, do you use AC power, or you only use the batterie circuit?, personally, with my HP1000, or PS1000, I use the batteries, but with my other Grados,, I use AC power.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> The lettering on your HP1, looks intact. On mine, it's intact on the right cup, and on 3 letters, and 1 number of the left cup, there is about 5 or 10% of red missing from each one. You have to really look for it to see it, but I'm a bit anal when it comes to aesthetics.
> 
> By the way, do you have the PS-1, power supply?, and if so, do you use AC power, or you only use the batterie circuit?, personally, with my HP1000, or PS1000, I use the batteries, but with my other Grados,, I use AC power.


 

 Indeed my HP1000 lettering is entirely pristine.. not a BIT missing! The apparent dropout of the middle of "signature" is just glare from lighting.  By the way, the picture in the avatar is NOT my HP1... that picture was handy for an avatar, but it has some letters missing if you look really closely.
  
 Here are mine:
  

  

  
 I do have the PS-1 power supply for the HPA-1.  I have a "station" near a comfortable chair, PC, my Sennheiser, and all for stationary listening, and  I have the PS-1 plugged into the wall there.
  
 However, I also take the HPA-1 around the house, sitting in an easy chair in another larger room, and for that, I disconnect the HPA-1 from its power supply, switch the power switch in back to "DC" (meaning from the two 9V batteries inside), and carry it to other places in the house.  Really handy!
  
 I tend to use the HPA-1 only with the Grado HP1000s, and I use the RA-1 with the RS-1 and RS-1i that I have (wood feeding wood, I guess, but also smaller than the HPA-1... will also use it on my GS1000es when I get them, sometime in the future), and I use the C-Moy, in its tiny Altoid mint box, with any of my Grado Prestige Series headphones, while moving around doing housework or whatever.
  
 A great trio of amps!


----------



## stacker45

Wow!, you even have the original box, being that they are HP-1s, and that you have the power supply, AND are in mint condition,your Grado rig is without a doubt one of the most desirable out there.
  
 I don't know if you've seen them but there are two pairs on sale on flea bay, at the moment, one looks to be about the same condition as yours, but they are HP2, and the buy it now price is $4000,
  
 I love the HP1000, but $4000 will get you very far toward a Stax 007 MK2 rig, just saying.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I also have the box for the HPA-1, as well as all the product literature enclosed for both. I feel VERY fortunate.

I was also cautioned by head-fier parbaked to not keep the headphones in the box, as the 25-year-old foam might crumble and get inside. So I don't keep them in that box. Those photos are ones I took while unboxing it upon receipt. There is a wood Grado box listed by 4ourears that I will get, but it's out of stock right now. Meanwhile I don't put them in a bag either, as I fear rubbing the lettering. Just hang 'em!


----------



## plonter

I already have Around 50 hours of burn in to my 325e's , and going.   I believe my setup is rather warm sounding (mainly because of the dac) and stabilize them a little,make them sound more neutral.
 sometimes, in some recordings I wish I had just a tiny tiny bit more treble and get more "in your face" grado sound.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

plonter said:


> I already have Around 50 hours of burn in to my 325e's , and going.   I believe my setup is rather warm sounding (mainly because of the dac) and stabilize them a little,make them sound more neutral.
> sometimes, in some recordings I wish I had just a tiny tiny _bit more treble and get more "in your face" _grado sound.


 
  
 Is the 325e that much warmer than the 325is?
 This makes me wonder...
  
 Although i feel the same with certain tracks even on my 325is.


----------



## plonter

thedreamthinker said:


> Is the 325e that much warmer than the 325is?
> This makes me wonder...
> 
> Although i feel the same with certain tracks even on my 325is.


 
 I never had the 'i' version of the 325 so I can't comment about the differences, but according to what I've read, the 'e' is smoother in the highs ,the treble is less hot.  But imo the difference should be subtle,
 it's not like grado suddenly changed the sound signature completely.   Right now, I mostly blame my dac for the warmish sound.   I need to try another dac unit just to verify it.
 This is not what I've signed up for! LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        If I wanted deep bass and smooth highs I have the M50's for that..Pierce my ears please!


----------



## jaywillin

thedreamthinker said:


> Is the 325e that much warmer than the 325is?
> This makes me wonder...
> 
> Although i feel the same with certain tracks even on my 325is.


 
  
  


plonter said:


> I never had the 'i' version of the 325 so I can't comment about the differences, but according to what I've read, the 'e' is smoother in the highs ,the treble is less hot.  But imo* the difference should be subtle,*
> it's not like grado suddenly changed the sound signature completely.   Right now, I mostly blame my dac for the warmish sound.   I need to try another dac unit just to verify it.
> This is not what I've signed up for! LOL
> 
> ...


 
  
 the difference is subtle, but it's definitely noticeable, not enough to change the general character, tone of the sounds, it just refines the sounds, i for one LOVE the 325 now


----------



## jaywillin

waking up with the mule on a chilly saturday morning down south !
  
 
  
 
  
 "hookers and hustlers filled the room"


----------



## plonter

jaywillin said:


> the difference is subtle, but it's definitely noticeable, not enough to change the general character, tone of the sounds, it just refines the sounds, i for one LOVE the 325 now


 
 just to clarify, I also love the 325e's very much! I think they sound amazing.


----------



## jaywillin

plonter said:


> just to clarify, I also love the 325e's very much! I think they sound amazing.


 
 agreed , and i was confirming your post, the dac i'm using at the moment is the schiit modi, which is more on the brighter side than some dacs
 and i think it pairs very nicely


----------



## plonter

jaywillin said:


> agreed , and i was confirming your post, the dac i'm using at the moment is the schiit modi, which is more on the brighter side than some dacs
> and i think it pairs very nicely


 
 I am just checking the modi out, looking for impressions.


----------



## jaywillin

plonter said:


> I am just checking the modi out, looking for impressions.


 
 IMO, it is a super deal, it hangs with dacs costing a good bit more
 and it's not not really, it just isn't warm
 i'm probably going to sell mine, and get the new modi 2 uber


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> The bedroom hey!, I take big doses of Cortizone, and it's causing me insomnia, so listening to nice sounding music while lying in bed, might help me sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


I ordered mine off of e-bay a couple of years ago......I can not remember the sellers name.

You get to pick your choice of tins.....opamps.....volume pod and color of led light

You can roll opamps in it.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

whirlwind said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > The bedroom hey!, I take big doses of Cortizone, and it's causing me insomnia, so listening to nice sounding music while lying in bed, might help me sleep.
> ...



This seller has quite a variety of op amp tins, and he custom builds the C-Moys he sells, so he could probably provide even more variety?

http://www.ebay.com/usr/123stevovee?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## joseph69

raguvian said:


> The collection is complete! I just need to wait for the cables at this point, which are taking forever.


 
 Congratulations, very nice!!!
  
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




  





thedreamthinker said:


> Is the 325e that much warmer than the 325is?
> This makes me wonder...
> 
> Although i feel the same with certain tracks even on my 325is.


 
 Makes me wonder too.
 I enjoy my 325is's just the way they are.


----------



## parbaked

ruthieandjohn said:


> This seller has quite a variety of op amp tins, and he custom builds the C-Moys he sells, so he could probably provide even more variety?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/usr/123stevovee?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


 
 CMoys are great little amps but I can't recommend strongly enough to buy from John at JDS Labs.
 The JDS Labs PCB and build quality are far better than any of the other CMoy options - the key being that John has professionally produced PCBs.
 John can also customize the amp for high or low impedance / 9V or 18V etc, but the stock amp is a great all rounder.
 http://www.jdslabs.com/
 http://www.jdslabs.com/products/1/cmoybb-v2-03-headphone-amplifier/
  
 I would NOT buy a CMoy from anywhere else....


----------



## ruthieandjohn

parbaked said:


> CMoys are great little amps but I can't recommend strongly enough to buy from John at JDS Labs.
> The JDS Labs PCB and build quality are far better than any of the other CMoy options - the key being that John has professionally produced PCBs.
> John can also customize the amp for high or low impedance / 9V or 18V etc, but the stock amp is a great all rounder.
> http://www.jdslabs.com/
> ...



I agree... Mine is from JDS and has the bass boost and is tuned to a particular headphone, which they do if you ask. Literature from JDS on the C-Moy stresses the importance of a well-designed printed circuit board, and they have spent much time getting theirs right. 

But it was good to see all the tins.


----------



## swspiers

Feels like it's been months since I spent any time with my Grado's, so I just gave Zeppelin's _Presence_ a go off of Spotify.  I'm glad to be able to  write that the Grado's continue to hold their own.  Nowhere even close to the bass of the 400i's or the resolving power of the Primes.  But I don't miss either when listening to the 225i's.
  
 I'm very content with these three main headphones.  As I am fond of writing: three different flavors of awesome!


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Feels like it's been months since I spent any time with my Grado's, so I just gave Zeppelin's _Presence_ a go off of Spotify.  I'm glad to be able to  write that the Grado's continue to hold their own.  Nowhere even close to the bass of the 400i's or the resolving power of the Primes.  But I don't miss either when listening to the 225i's.
> 
> I'm very content with these three main headphones.  As I am fond of writing:* three different flavors of awesome!*


 
 you know what they say about variety............


----------



## whirlwind

parbaked said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > This seller has quite a variety of op amp tins, and he custom builds the C-Moys he sells, so he could probably provide even more variety?
> ...



 


JDS may be better....but I have rocked my $40 c-moy at bed time about 5 days a week for about 1 1/2 years and have done nothing to it....other than roll op amps and replacing the battery every so often


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> Feels like it's been months since I spent any time with my Grado's, so I just gave Zeppelin's _Presence_ a go off of Spotify.  I'm glad to be able to  write that the Grado's continue to hold their own.  Nowhere even close to the bass of the 400i's or the resolving power of the Primes.  But I don't miss either when listening to the 225i's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


One of my very favorite Zeppelin albums


----------



## SimpleVD200792

hi guys I'm new to all this grado thing and I'm confused in which grado I need to take. Between sr80e, MS1e, and sr125e which is has the best bass response for rock? I want that punchy feeling.


----------



## JoeDoe

simplevd200792 said:


> hi guys I'm new to all this grado thing and I'm confused in which grado I need to take. Between sr80e, MS1e, and sr125e which is has the best bass response for rock? I want that punchy feeling.




MS1 with tape mod


----------



## pdrm360

thedreamthinker said:


> Is the 325e that much warmer than the 325is?
> This makes me wonder...
> 
> Although i feel the same with certain tracks even on my 325is.


 
  
 IMO, yes, much warmer and smoother.


----------



## Raguvian

Kind of a dumb question, but my SR325is came to me with the driver cloths removed. Can I somehow put them back on? Where would I even be able to source a set from? When I did this mod to my SR80s a long time ago I couldn't even get it off in one piece...


----------



## 020Assassin

raguvian said:


> Kind of a dumb question, but my SR325is came to me with the driver cloths removed. Can I somehow put them back on? Where would I even be able to source a set from? When I did this mod to my SR80s a long time ago I couldn't even get it off in one piece...


 
 You can put a thin Radioshack pad over the driver before you put on your S/L/G cushion. Or send them to Grado?


----------



## joseph69

raguvian said:


> Kind of a dumb question, but my SR325is came to me with the driver cloths removed. Can I somehow put them back on? Where would I even be able to source a set from? When I did this mod to my SR80s a long time ago I couldn't even get it off in one piece...


 

  
 I removed the cloth from my 80i's also.
 Why do you want to have the cloth put back on, just curious?


----------



## Raguvian

joseph69 said:


> I removed the cloth from my 80i's also.
> Why do you want to have the cloth put back on, just curious?


 
  
 I mainly wanted to hear the headphones the way Grado tuned them from the factory before making a decision on if I want to keep the cloths on or not. The seller said the headphones were unmodded so I was kind of surprised to see the driver cloths were gone. I guess I didn't look at the pictures closely enough (my fault). Also, I'm kind of paranoid about anything getting into the headphone drivers. I didn't care as much with the 80's because I bought them used for ~$60, but that's not the case with the 325is.
  
 I definitely won't be touching the PS500e, however. If I do anything to them, it'll be a reversible mod, like a new headband.


----------



## joseph69

raguvian said:


> I mainly wanted to hear the headphones the way Grado tuned them from the factory before making a decision on if I want to keep the cloths on or not. The seller said the headphones were unmodded so I was kind of surprised to see the driver cloths were gone. I guess I didn't look at the pictures closely enough (my fault). Also, I'm kind of paranoid about anything getting into the headphone drivers. I didn't care as much with the 80's because I bought them used for ~$60, but that's not the case with the 325is.
> 
> I definitely won't be touching the PS500e, however. If I do anything to them, it'll be a reversible mod, like a new headband.


 

 I didn't remove/mod anything on any of my other models either…the only reason I took off the driver cloth on the 80i's was because I put Vibro Labs "Classic" Wood Cups on them, and they looked good with the black plastic showing.


----------



## jaywillin

raguvian said:


> Kind of a dumb question, but my SR325is came to me with the driver cloths removed. Can I somehow put them back on? Where would I even be able to source a set from? When I did this mod to my SR80s a long time ago I couldn't even get it off in one piece...


 
  
  
 what i did, was get some wire mesh, cut the mesh to cover the driver completely.
 then get some used dryer sheets. 
 get some spray on fabric adhesive, and LIGHTLY spray the wire mesh with the adhesive
 then cover the wire mesh and allow to dry
 then trim the excess sheet away.
 then you can place the covered mesh disc between the driver and the pad
 works like a champ !!


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> what i did, was get some wire mesh, cut the mesh to cover the driver completely.
> then get some used dryer sheets.
> get some spray on fabric adhesive, and LIGHTLY spray the wire mesh with the adhesive
> then cover the wire mesh and allow to dry
> ...


 
 What happened to the original plastic grills???


----------



## 020Assassin

jaywillin said:


> what i did, was get some wire mesh, cut the mesh to cover the driver completely.
> then get some used dryer sheets.
> get some spray on fabric adhesive, and LIGHTLY spray the wire mesh with the adhesive
> then cover the wire mesh and allow to dry
> ...


 
 Elegant solution, but what I wonder about: what if you take the used dryer sheet and iron it? Wouldn't the sheet get flat enough to cut out two discs and put them over the drivers? I mean, without the mesh?


----------



## jaywillin

020assassin said:


> Elegant solution, but what I wonder about: what if you take the used dryer sheet and iron it? Wouldn't the sheet get flat enough to cut out two discs and put them over the drivers? I mean, without the mesh?


 
 that's possible, and i kinda thought about it, but i didn't want to take the chance of getting any glue on the drivers, or on the cups, 
 also, if some sort of mistake was made applying the sheet to the driver, it would be harder to correct, and it possible something 
 could be damaged
 i actually did make a mistake on my first attempt to get on the sheet correctly, with no wrinkles. 
 it was very easy to remove the sheet from the mesh, and no chance of harming the cup


----------



## 020Assassin

> it was very easy to remove the sheet from the mesh, and no chance of harming the cup


 
 okay, clear.
  
 I just wondered because you cover the driver not just with sheet, but also with the mesh. So I figured that might influence the sound more. As to gluing dryer sheet to the plastic grill over the driver and accidentally getting glue on the driver: If you take the driver out, you can coat the circle of sheet with adhesive and then rest the driver grill down on the sheet. No chance of glue dripping upwards into the driver.


----------



## joseph69

joseph69 said:


> What happened to the original plastic grills Jay???


----------



## jaywillin

020assassin said:


> okay, clear.
> 
> I just wondered because you cover the driver not just with sheet, but also with the mesh. So I figured that might influence the sound more. As to gluing dryer sheet to the plastic grill over the driver and accidentally getting glue on the driver: If you take the driver out, you can coat the circle of sheet with adhesive and then rest the driver grill down on the sheet. No chance of glue dripping upwards into the driver.


 
 yeah, but i didn't want to take the driver out, i'm not much of a modder , this was my attempt at repair/modding other than changing pads
 the mesh had large enough opening that i didn't think it would effect airflow , and the dryer sheet sheet seemed about the same thickness
 as the cloth grado uses


----------



## stacker45

parbaked said:


> CMoys are great little amps but I can't recommend strongly enough to buy from John at JDS Labs.
> The JDS Labs PCB and build quality are far better than any of the other CMoy options - the key being that John has professionally produced PCBs.
> John can also customize the amp for high or low impedance / 9V or 18V etc, but the stock amp is a great all rounder.
> http://www.jdslabs.com/
> ...


 
  
 Oups!, I bought my C-Moy on Fleabay, from a guy named biosciencegeek, I hope it wasn't a mistake.


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> parbaked said:
> 
> 
> > CMoys are great little amps but I can't recommend strongly enough to buy from John at JDS Labs.
> ...



 


No mistake....once I heard that name, it came to me....that is who I bought mine from....no worries ....it is rock solid

Mine has hundreds upon hundreds of hours on it....not a problem other than change the battery every so often.


----------



## parbaked

stacker45 said:


> Oups!, I bought my C-Moy on Fleabay, from a guy named biosciencegeek, I hope it wasn't a mistake.


 
 I would NEVER buy an amp from someone with a silly name like that! 





 I'm sure it's fine and fun...enjoy!!!


----------



## stacker45

whirlwind said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > parbaked said:
> ...


 
  
 That's good to hear, good thing I read your post before Parbaked!,
  
 I went with the two 9V version, and ordered all 4 OP Amps, just in case, and the AC adapter.
  
 I'm finally going to put my flat, (as opposed to 1/8 hp jack) I-Pod plug to RCA adapter, to good use.


parbaked said:


> I would NEVER buy an amp from someone with a silly name like that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 And you man, don't toy with me like that, you know how insecure I am when it comes to all this.
  
 Now, I just have to remember not to compare the C-Moy with the HPA-2.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

parbaked said:


> I would NEVER buy an amp from someone with a silly name like that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Agree... after all, I bought mine from eBay seller IsThisAResistorOrACapacitor and it looks fine!


----------



## stacker45

Here's my $9 headphone stand.
  

 A while back, I got this box as a gift, but since it's the same color as my Bushmills, so I'm going to go to a
 Trophy shop, and have them engrave Bushmills-Grado on a small plaque, to cover the Grado GS-1000.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Here's my $9 headphone stand.


 
 Where's the banana's??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Very nice box, but why aren't you using the box the BushmillsX came with?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## whirlwind

Merry Christmas...from Joe!
  
 
  
 Santa Claus is spreading Christmas presents everywhere


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Where's the banana's???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 To be honest, I don't store any of my headphones, in between listening sessions. I hang the SR80e, the GS1000 and HP1000  on homemade stands, and due to their heavy ear cups and cheap rod blocks, I lay my PS1000 flat. All are behind a glass door in my wall unit.
  
 The box was a present from a family member, to whom I had mention my disapointment concerning the cheap pizza box that my $1000 GS1000 had come with, The wood doesn't match my GS1000 at all, so I just figured that since the wood is almost exactly the same color as the Bushmills X, I thought I'd label it accordignly, and store the original box Inside. Redundant, I know, but I didn't have to pay for it, and the engraving will cost me $5.
  
 By the way Joseph, great job on the GS1000e review. I admit that I like reading good things about the PS1K.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

stacker45 said:


> To be honest, I don't store any of my headphones, in between listening sessions. I hang the SR80e, the GS1000 and HP1000  on homemade stands, and due to their heavy ear cups and cheap rod blocks, I lay my PS1000 flat. All are behind a glass door in my wall unit.
> 
> The box was a present from a family member, to whom I had mention my disapointment concerning the cheap pizza box that my $1000 GS1000 had come with, The wood doesn't match my GS1000 at all, so I just figured that since the wood is almost exactly the same color as the Bushmills X, I thought I'd label it accordignly, and store the original box Inside. Redundant, I know, but I didn't have to pay for it, and the engraving will cost me $5.
> 
> By the way Joseph, great job on the GS1000e review. I admit that I like reading good things about the PS1K.


 
 Good idea.
  
 I got a 'omega'-ish DIY stand, which i initially intended to use with my Grados, but i noticed that the constant pressure deteriorates in the pads.
  
 Now it waits there patiently, waiting for the a partner...


----------



## headfry

love the P500e....at TAVES hi end audio show here in Toronto, I auditioned much of the Grado line (I also have
 the 325is powered by ALO the Island)....and the only other headphone that piqued my interest was the PS500e...
 I heard the higher end ones and they didn't interest me as much. ....great selection of 'phones!


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> By the way Joseph, great job on the GS1000e review. I admit that I like reading good things about the PS1K.


 
 Thank you, even though sadly the so called "review" wasn't a positive one for me.
 I've said this once before…you really know the difference in what you liked/dislike about your headphones when you take a step back from listening to a new/different headphone.
 Since I've paired the PS1K's with the Soloist (like the RS1i/WA6) they are simply amazing too me, and I can't get enough of either combo!!!


----------



## joseph69

headfry said:


> love the P500e....at TAVES hi end audio show here in Toronto, I auditioned much of the Grado line (I also have
> the 325is powered by ALO the Island)....and the only other headphone that piqued my interest was the PS500e...
> I heard the higher end ones and they didn't interest me as much. ....great selection of 'phones!


 

 Do the PS-500e's sound similar to the 325is, but with more bass/less highs?
 Did you hear the PS1K/e? If so, did the PS-500 sound similar/close to either series?
 What higher end Grados did you listen to that your talking about? I'm asking because I have in hand right now the GSe and I'm not a fan of its sound signature compared to any of my other Grados…at all!


----------



## lazyredhead

anyone know a good little dac/amp to pair with grados? was thinking of getting a Audioengine D1


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

lazyredhead said:


> anyone know a good little dac/amp to pair with grados? was thinking of getting a Audioengine D1





I am using an ARCAM rPac > RA-1 and I love it.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Thank you, even though sadly the so called "review" wasn't a positive one for me.
> I've said this once before…you really know the difference in what you liked/dislike about your headphones when you take a step back from listening to a new/different headphone.
> Since I've paired the PS1K's with the Soloist (like the RS1i/WA6) they are simply amazing too me, and I can't get enough of either combo!!!


 
  
 It is what it is Joseph, In my opinion, if we want our impressions to be as helpful as possible, it's important not to overephasize, the good, or the bad, so that people can get as clear a view as possible of how the product performs. And you did exactly that.
  
 There's nothing I hate more than reading comments like, '' headphones A just wipes the floor, with headphones B''. I also think that we should ideally, state what upstream equipment we used for the review, or at least point pepole to our sig, if we have it listed.


----------



## swspiers

I almost hate to do it, but I have to.  I've been so involved in gear that I totally missed the new Triptykon release.  For those of you who care to listen, be careful of your volume.  The opening shrill of this track could cause damage it too loud.  I'm no kidding.
  
 Anyway, it may seem strange for a Sunday afternoon, but here's the latest from Tom Warrior, the one guy you can blame if you hate extreme metal.  He invented it (Venom gets far too much credit)


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> It is what it is Joseph, In my opinion, if we want our impressions to be as helpful as possible, it's important not to overephasize, the good, or the bad, so that people can get as clear a view as possible of how the product performs. And you did exactly that.
> 
> There's nothing I hate more than reading comments like, '' headphones A just wipes the floor, with headphones B''. I also think that we should ideally, state what upstream equipment we used for the review, or at least point pepole to our sig, if we have it listed.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

stacker45 said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, even though sadly the so called "review" wasn't a positive one for me.
> ...




There are too many variables when it comes to headphones. Hence I agree, it is not appropriate to say something as dismissive as "A wipes the floor B". That is why we generally tell people to go audition rather than take our word for what is best for them, right?


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Also, listening to The Box (Album: The Pleasure And The Pain). Sounds awesome through the Grado Gold>GradoPH-1>GradoRA-1>GradoRS1i

It is Grado-licious!


----------



## diamondears

stacker45 said:


> It is what it is Joseph, In my opinion, if we want our impressions to be as helpful as possible, it's important not to overephasize, the good, or the bad, so that people can get as clear a view as possible of how the product performs. And you did exactly that.
> 
> There's nothing I hate more than reading comments like, '' headphones A just wipes the floor, with headphones B''. I also think that we should ideally, state what upstream equipment we used for the review, or at least point pepole to our sig, if we have it listed.




And IMO the music or recording you tested it with.


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> It is what it is Joseph, In my opinion, if we want our impressions to be as helpful as possible, it's important not to overephasize, the good, or the bad, so that people can get as clear a view as possible of how the product performs. And you did exactly that.
> 
> There's nothing I hate more than reading comments like, '' headphones A just wipes the floor, with headphones B''. I also think that we should ideally, state what upstream equipment we used for the review, or at least point pepole to our sig, if we have it listed.


 
 agreed


----------



## joseph69

loving[max]sound said:


> There are too many variables when it comes to headphones. Hence I agree, it is not appropriate to say something as dismissive as "A wipes the floor B". That is why we generally tell people to go audition rather than take our word for what is best for them, right?


 
 Definitely!
  


diamondears said:


> And IMO the music or recording you tested it with.


 
 Yes, I listened to the Jazz band "Fourplay"…all 7 of their Cds, which are recorded excellent…along with various other genre's/artists on Cd or my Cd's imported in ALAC through my MBP.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Oh my goodness, Com Truise and GS1000 sounds terrible, LOL!


----------



## joseph69

I never claimed any Grado's sounded terrible.
 Its just a matter of preference/personal taste.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

joseph69 said:


> I never claimed any Grado's sounded terrible.
> Its just a matter of preference/personal taste.




The headphones do not sound terrible, but for Com Truise, they just do not being any justice to the music, everything just sounds so washed out :S


----------



## joseph69

loving[max]sound said:


> The headphones do not sound terrible, but for Com Truise, they just do not being any justice to the music, everything just sounds so washed out :S


 
 I didn't think you were being serious, I thought you were being sarcastic…like that guy Jay.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

joseph69 said:


> loving[max]sound said:
> 
> 
> > The headphones do not sound terrible, but for Com Truise, they just do not being any justice to the music, everything just sounds so washed out :S
> ...




Super serious... -_-


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Yes, I listened to the Jazz band "Fourplay"…all 7 of their Cds, which are recorded excellent…along with various other genre's/artists on Cd or my Cd's imported in ALAC through my MBP.


Count me as a big fan of "Fourplay" too. The players, the music, and their recordings are all topshelf IMO.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Count me as a big fan of "Fourplay" too. The players, the music, and their recordings are all topshelf IMO.


 
 +1000
 Didn't know you were a Fourplay fan!
 There music is indeed awesome and recorded excellent. 
 There recordings make me wish all of my music was recorded this way!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I didn't think you were being serious, I thought you were being sarcastic…like that guy Jay.


----------



## diamondears

joseph69 said:


> Definitely!
> 
> Yes, I listened to the Jazz band "Fourplay"…all 7 of their Cds, which are recorded excellent…along with various other genre's/artists on Cd or my Cd's imported in ALAC through my MBP.




I know Fourplay. Excellent recordings, and will easily reveal anything you want to or don't look for as they have all the instruments and sounds needed.


----------



## stacker45

diamondears said:


> And IMO the music or recording you tested it with.


 
  
 Yes of course, good point. and also,  hearing acuity, and personal tastes, will affect our opinion. I realize that these are hard to quantify, but I just thought I'd mention it.
  
 I am lucky enough to have a Grado dealer within walking distance from where I live, but not everybody has that chance, and for those people who have no choice but to order headphones, to be able to try them, it's important to have thourough, informative reviews, from unbiased people.
  
 By the way, yesterday I pulled the trugger on a C-Moy, and today I'm checking for some tubes to replace the stock ones I have on my LD 1+, I want a direct replacement, and was thinking of the Voshkod 6ZH1P-EV, I'd like to know what you guys think of them.
  
 I'd like to keep it under $40, so if you have other suggestions, fire away!.
  
 And yes, I did post on the Little Dot tube rolling thread, it's just that here, people are more friendly, and they use Grados.


----------



## diamondears

stacker45 said:


> Yes of course, good point. and also,  hearing acuity, and personal tastes, will affect our opinion. I realize that these are hard to quantify, but I just thought I'd mention it.
> 
> I am lucky enough to have a Grado dealer within walking distance from where I live, but not everybody has that chance, and for those people who have no choice but to order headphones, to be able to try them, it's important to have thourough, informative reviews, from unbiased people.
> 
> ...




Sorry if you'll get a question instead of answer...tube is always at the back of my mind even though my mind is quite set on solid states, or at least I thought so. Would the Alo Pan Am a good tube amp? It's of reasonable price, and JoeDoe seems to like it very much.


----------



## swspiers

stacker45 said:


> And yes, I did post on the Little Dot tube rolling thread, it's just that here, people are more friendly, and they use Grados.




Yes. Yes it is


----------



## JoeDoe

Even though I am on my way out, I couldn't not share the fact that I scored a sweet pair of SR80 pinks this weekend. Been doing drum corps auditions since yesterday morning and I had quite a nice surprise when I got home!


----------



## XLR8

I have vintage sr80's. Believe it or not the midrange on them are the sweetest thing i have ever heard even surpassing the rs1i's in this area only. These are truly special headphones.


----------



## joseph69

diamondears said:


> I know Fourplay. Excellent recordings, and will easily reveal anything you want to or don't look for as they have all the instruments and sounds needed.


 
 For sure, I listen to them almost every night!
 They are all excellent musicians, and like you said, the instruments are plentiful!!!
  


stacker45 said:


> And yes, I did post on the Little Dot tube rolling thread, it's just that here, people are more friendly, and they use Grados.


 
 Congratulations on the C-Moy!
  


joedoe said:


> Even though I am on my way out, I couldn't not share the fact that I scored a sweet pair of SR80 pinks this weekend. Been doing drum corps auditions since yesterday morning and I had quite a nice surprise when I got home!


 
 Congratulations on the 80 pinks!


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Even though I am on my way out, I couldn't not share the fact that I scored a sweet pair of SR80 pinks this weekend. Been doing drum corps auditions since yesterday morning and I had quite a nice surprise when I got home!


 
 nice


----------



## Jupiterknight

stacker45 said:


> Yes of course, good point. and also,  hearing acuity, and personal tastes, will affect our opinion. I realize that these are hard to quantify, but I just thought I'd mention it.
> 
> I am lucky enough to have a Grado dealer within walking distance from where I live, but not everybody has that chance, and for those people who have no choice but to order headphones, to be able to try them, it's important to have thourough, informative reviews, from unbiased people.
> 
> ...


 
 Not sure if your Little Dot can manage 12AU7 tubes, but they combine well in my hybrid/tube/Grado configuration. As I'm sure you are well aware of, you can roll opamps with the Cmoy and may want to try out a LM4556 opamp instead of what I assume would be either opa2134 or opa2227 opamps that IMO are too "laid back" when combined with a Grado.  The LM4556 seems to me to be a quite decent match with Grado SR/RS series. Also used in the RA1 Grado amp and O2 amplifiers, if I'm not mistaken... a reason why.. So a very cheap upgrade for any given Cmoy/Grado combo.


----------



## Krutsch

jaywillin said:


> nice


 

 Jay, did you get your WA3 yet? I'm very curious to hear what you think of it, especially with your 325e.


----------



## 020Assassin

stacker45 said:


> Yes of course, good point. and also,  hearing acuity, and personal tastes, will affect our opinion. I realize that these are hard to quantify, but I just thought I'd mention it.



That's why it's also nice to read what other people use as reference and the music they try to test out difference.



stacker45 said:


> I am lucky enough to have a Grado dealer within walking distance from where I live, but not everybody has that chance, and for those people who have no choice but to order headphones, to be able to try them, it's important to have thourough, informative reviews, from unbiased people.



I have an audiophile shop around tthe corner who has the whole Grado line and are enthusiasts to boot. My budget doesn't allow me to indulge, but I have to backbone to withstand temptation. On the other hand, my curiosity and familiarity with both Sennheiser and Grado led me to attempting to build a SennGrado. Except for the cable, which should arrive this week, I have all the components. By the way, a forum member buiild the cable for me (it's the red/white w/ the switchcraft angled jack in the DIY cable gallery thread). I also have perused the Senngrado threads to gather as much information as possible (I'm a newbie at modification, and I hope I'll manage to solder the cable to the drivers without messsing up) in liberating the drivers from the PX100II. Originally I planned to use SR60i drivers, but I wanted to keep my SR60i intact. However, I'll be buying a barely used SR125e from a forum member, so if the PX don't satisfy, I'll keep the 125e as my portable, my 325iS as my primary, and turne the SennGrado into a Woodied SR60i.

I think it's wonderful how this community inspires its members to not just enjoy headphones, but explore modification and building headphones themselves, because I never thought about doing that. Like many people, I considered my audio gear to be 'finished', not a starting point to something better. And I never would've thought about placing the PX100 drivers in another cup, because they sound absolutely muddy in their standard headset (much worse than my Sennheiser MX100 in-ears)


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> What happened to the original plastic grills???


 
 sorry i missed your question joseph,
 this was a used pair of ms2's i'd gotten, the previous owner had removed the cloth and grills


----------



## jaywillin

krutsch said:


> Jay, did you get your WA3 yet? I'm very curious to hear what you think of it, especially with your 325e.


 
 how quickly we forget , lol  --->
  
 post #20912 of 21018

 3 days, 2 hours ag



      
  
[img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/a/a2/100x100px-LS-a2214839_bad-words-poster.jpeg[/img]

Krutsch





 
offline
 
674 Posts. Joined 7/2011
Location: Minnetonka, Minnesota, USA
 




jaywillin said:


> ain't it a beauty ???






 Yeah Baby!  Lovin' mine...
  



 _MacBook _*→** *_iFI iUSBPower _*→** *_Bel Canto mLink_ *→*_ Rega DAC _*→ *_Woo Audio WA3 _*→ *_Grado RS2i, Senn HD-650_
_Sony BDP-S6200 _*→ *↘ ​_(DC) KanexPro HDMI De-Embed  _↗





  






  
  
 sounds waaaaaaaaay better than i was expecting with my 325e, 
 bass is a tad loose, hate to use the word bloated, because that makes it sound like it's more than it is.
 but the mids and top end are great !!


----------



## dwayniac

I guess I am enough of a Grado aficianado after buying an old 125 despite having three other models. I want to find out how different it and an 80i are.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

jaywillin said:


> how quickly we forget , lol  --->
> 
> post #20912 of 21018
> 
> ...


 
  
 Jay! That picture looks awesome! Nice setup. How would you compare a tube vs SS amp with the SR325?


----------



## 020Assassin

dwayniac said:


> I guess I am enough of a Grado aficianado after buying an old 125 despite having three other models. I want to find out how different it and an 80i are.


 

 Nice. I noticed you have a 325i too?
  
 I have a 325iS and a 60i, bought a 60 secondhand and turned it into an ultralight, and just bought a 125e through this forum.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> sorry i missed your question joseph,
> this was a used pair of ms2's i'd gotten, the previous owner had removed the cloth and grills


 
 No problem, I was just curious were they went, why they were gone.


----------



## jaywillin

loving[max]sound said:


> Jay! That picture looks awesome! Nice setup. How would you compare a tube vs SS amp with the SR325?


 
 i haven't tried my 325e with solid state as of yet, right now i have a vali besides the wa3/
 the vali is a hybrid of course, it has better control of the bass, and not quite the soundstage the woo offers, both are nice, just different

  
 now i have ordered the new magni 2 uber, so i'll be able to try some solid state soon


----------



## Krutsch

jaywillin said:


> i haven't tried my 325e with solid state as of yet, right now i have a vali besides the wa3/
> the vali is a hybrid of course, it has better control of the bass, and not quite the soundstage the woo offers, both are nice, just different
> 
> 
> now i have ordered the new magni 2 uber, so i'll be able to try some solid state soon


 

 Thanks... I am getting old (forgot about our earlier exchange... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
  
 I will be curious to read your impressions of the differences between the amps, when you get your Magni 2 Uber. I am spending most of my time with the Senn HD-650s, but last night was Grado time and sounded nice with my new DAC:


----------



## jaywillin

krutsch said:


> Thanks... I am getting old (forgot about our earlier exchange...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 hell, i'm old myself, i have "crs" Cant Remember S*%&*
  
  
 how do you like the rega ? i almost got one before


----------



## Krutsch

jaywillin said:


> hell, i'm old myself, i have "crs" Cant Remember S*%&*
> 
> 
> how do you like the rega ? i almost got one before


 

 I've been wanting a Rega DAC for years (ever since I demo'd one when they first came out, at the same dealer). The dealer made me a clearance offer I couldn't refuse, so I grabbed it.
  
 I don't want to stir the pot on the whole "...all DACs sound the same..." discussion, but my impressions are: I've never heard anything like it.
  
 My previous DACs include the Arcam rDac w/ linear PSU, an NAD D 1050, a NuForce Icon HDP w/ linear PSU and a DragonFly 1.2 (and I like all of them).  And, I've heard a fair number of DACs/amps at meets.
  
 But this thing... it's really musical, in a way I've personally not experienced with Head-Fi. It's hard for me to find the right words; I mean, the detail is fine, but nothing special, the sound stage is fine, the mids are rich, et al. But, I read a review once that described listening to music with the Rega was akin to hearing the music in slow motion, but with the same tempo. And that really was my impression, as well (I read that review after listening to the Rega and thought that was a great way to describe it).
  
 I know the Rega is long past being the flavor of the moment, and the specs for DACs have moved on to DSD, 384 kHz, etc., but this is my DAC for a long time.


----------



## jaywillin

krutsch said:


> I've been wanting a Rega DAC for years (ever since I demo'd one when they first came out, at the same dealer). The dealer made me a clearance offer I couldn't refuse, so I grabbed it.
> 
> I don't want to stir the pot on the whole "...all DACs sound the same..." discussion, but my impressions are: I've never heard anything like it.
> 
> ...


 
 yeah, i think a lot of folks get hung up on numbers, i did at first, 192, 384, dsd + , but with the listening i actually do, the most i need is maybe 24/96, and 16/44.1 is just fine
 and i've read how easy, how "analog" it sounds


----------



## gefski

krutsch said:


> I've been wanting a Rega DAC for years (ever since I demo'd one when they first came out, at the same dealer). The dealer made me a clearance offer I couldn't refuse, so I grabbed it.
> 
> I don't want to stir the pot on the whole "...all DACs sound the same..." discussion, but my impressions are: I've never heard anything like it.
> 
> ...




I've thought about the Rega (have an Apollo in my main speaker system and love it), but after going with the mLink usb haven't felt the need to abandon the Bifrost Uber. Have you compared the Rega usb to the mLink? 

(Listening through Grados of course :rolleyes


----------



## joseph69

krutsch said:


> I've been wanting a Rega DAC for years (ever since I demo'd one when they first came out, at the same dealer). The dealer made me a clearance offer I couldn't refuse, so I grabbed it.
> 
> I don't want to stir the pot on the whole "...all DACs sound the same..." discussion, but my impressions are: I've never heard anything like it.
> 
> ...


 

 I also have a Rega DAC, and I really couldn't describe the sound of it (I once described it as too analog)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but the way you're describing the sound is pretty much spot on…I used a bad choice of words to describe the sound! I only used it for 2 days (not that I didn't like it) but I did prefer my Meridian 203 but probably because I am very used to the way it sounds having owned it since it was released back in around 1990. I do still have the Rega all packaged up in the box, not sure if I want to sell it or not…but I don't use it so I guess I would be better off selling it instead of it doing nothing, not sure.


----------



## dwayniac

020assassin said:


> Nice. I noticed you have a 325i too?
> 
> I have a 325iS and a 60i, bought a 60 secondhand and turned it into an ultralight, and just bought a 125e through this forum.




I found an old 125 for cheaper than a 60e. I am thinking that it should sound as good as my 80i and maybe even better if I put the Vibro cups from my 80i on it.


----------



## pdrm360

dwayniac said:


> I found an old 125 for cheaper than a 60e. I am thinking that it should sound as good as my 80i and maybe even better if I put the Vibro cups from my 80i on it.


 
 I don't believe cups can improve the sound quality.


----------



## JoeDoe

pdrm360 said:


> I don't believe cups can improve the sound quality.




I disagree. The cups may not make a night/day difference, but to me, saying the cups won't change the sound is like saying the shape and size of a concert hall doesn't change the sound of it's orchestra.


----------



## dwayniac

pdrm360 said:


> I don't believe cups can improve the sound quality.




So you think that there is no sound difference between plastic,wood or metal cups? I believe there are and since I have the cups already why not try?


----------



## pdrm360

joedoe said:


> I disagree. The cups may not make a night/day difference, but to me, saying the cups won't change the sound is like saying the shape and size of a concert hall doesn't change the sound of it's orchestra.


 
 They may change a bit the sound signature, but sound quality ..., they are open back headphones.


----------



## joseph69

I certainly believe there's a difference between materials used in the making of the cups…for sure!


----------



## 020Assassin

dwayniac said:


> I found an old 125 for cheaper than a 60e. I am thinking that it should sound as good as my 80i and maybe even better if I put the Vibro cups from my 80i on it.


 

 It's at least worth a try. I compared 60 with 60i, and I think a large part of difference in sound is due to the bigger cup. I was planning to use either the 60 or the 60i for my wooden cups, but I got into the SennGrado thread and bought myself a PX100II. The bass on the stock PX is muck, but according to the SennGrado thread they shine in the wooden cups (which would put pdrm360 assertion to the test).
 The 60 have become an ultralight that I will probably sell (I prefer the 60i), but I also recently bought an SR125e that might take over the 'portable' function and that would render the 60i superfluous. So if the PX doesn't work out, the 60i drivers will take their place.


----------



## pdrm360

dwayniac said:


> So you think that there is no sound difference between plastic,wood or metal cups? I believe there are and since I have the cups already why not try?


 
 Sound difference, maybe but sound quality, no.    Have you heard any difference in Soundstage or details?


----------



## dwayniac

I don't factor in soundstage and detail. I would think bass and warmth would change especially since the Vibro cups are larger than the pre i cups.


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> I also have a Rega DAC, and I really couldn't describe the sound of it (I once described it as too analog)  :confused_face:  :eek:  but the way you're describing the sound is pretty much spot on…I used a bad choice of words to describe the sound! I only used it for 2 days (not that I didn't like it) but I did prefer my Meridian 203 but probably because I am very used to the way it sounds having owned it since it was released back in around 1990. I do still have the Rega all packaged up in the box, not sure if I want to sell it or not…but I don't use it so I guess I would be better off selling it instead of it doing nothing, not sure.


Joseph, it's cool that you and Krutsch have similar tastes in DAC's and other gear. I used a AQ Dragonfly for awhile, and now I've got a DAC•ITx. In some ways I think the DF has more bass punch than the DAC•IT. I looked at the Rega DAC and it sounded smooth, but still had good detail and instrument separation. Yes I was smitten by the Chord Hugo bug for a bit, but after listening to the Light Harmonic DaVinci DAC I've found the strength to be satisfied with more reasonable and fiscally prudent upgrades.


----------



## Krutsch

bpcans said:


> Joseph, it's cool that you and Krutsch have similar tastes in DAC's and other gear. I used a AQ Dragonfly for awhile, and now I've got a DAC•ITx. In some ways I think the DF has more bass punch than the DAC•IT. I looked at the Rega DAC and it sounded smooth, but still had good detail and instrument separation. Yes I was smitten by the Chord Hugo bug for a bit, but *after listening to the Light Harmonic DaVinci DAC* I've found the strength to be satisfied with more reasonable and fiscally prudent upgrades.


 
  
 So, did you buy it?


----------



## Krutsch

gefski said:


> I've thought about the Rega (have an Apollo in my main speaker system and love it), but after going with the mLink usb haven't felt the need to abandon the Bifrost Uber. *Have you compared the Rega usb to the mLink?*
> 
> (Listening through Grados of course
> 
> ...


 
  
 I assume you refer to the Bel Canto mLink in my sig (nice bit of gear, isn't it?). I bought that piece to extend my NuForce Icon HDP and I was pretty floored by the smoothness of the sound.
  
 I am going to try the Rega USB input, just to hear it, but I have low expectations from what I've read (read: expectation bias 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## bpcans

krutsch said:


> So, did you buy it?  :rolleyes:


Krutsch, you've got to be kidding me, the LH DaVinci costs $20K. And as the saying goes, "even if I had the money...". There's gotta be someone with a DAC, possibly a Rega, that's not being used? I'm really into just getting more music lately.And old music at that.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Joseph, it's cool that you and Krutsch have similar tastes in DAC's and other gear. I used a AQ Dragonfly for awhile, and now I've got a DAC•ITx. In some ways I think the DF has more bass punch than the DAC•IT. I looked at the Rega DAC and it sounded smooth, but still had good detail and instrument separation. Yes I was smitten by the Chord Hugo bug for a bit, but after listening to the Light Harmonic DaVinci DAC I've found the strength to be satisfied with more reasonable and fiscally prudent upgrades.


 
 First of all…I can't believe you didn't buy the LH-DaVinci…you could have just remortgaged you house and had it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 I actually felt the same way about the Meridian having more of a lively kick to its sound/bass over the Rega which was ultra smooth.
 Like I said, I have it in the box, and purchased it from another HF member and just held onto it. If you are interested, I guess I would sell it…I can't hear it in the box!


----------



## 020Assassin

bpcans said:


> And as the saying goes, "even if I had the money...".


 
 And you should consider the source. I wanted to improve the sound of my MacBook Pro for my Grado SR235iS, and I went for a FiiO E10K usb dac/amp. However, all my iTunes files are 192, because most my those files are ripped CDs. They're in iTunes for convenience sake. If I wanted to listen to the lossless quality, I'll connect my headphone with the extension cable to my Harman Kardon amplifier.
  
 What i won't do is connect a MacBook to an expensive tube amp that requires a separate table. I've blogged about my workstation, but it's important that everything fits together.


----------



## bbophead

bpcans said:


> krutsch said:
> 
> 
> > So, did you buy it?
> ...


 

 Vinyl?  But I see no TT listed in your profile.


----------



## bpcans

bbophead said:


> Vinyl?  But I see no TT listed in your profile.


Ah ha, fooled ya, or maybe Jimmy Page did by releasing Led Zeppelin III on CD in its original LP packaging. BTW, I've got a couple turntables and over 1000 LP's, in my basement of course.


----------



## bbophead

Yes, never go in the basement.


----------



## bpcans

bbophead said:


> Yes, never go in the basement.


At least not without a flashlight and extra batteries.


----------



## 020Assassin

And some good headphones!


----------



## swspiers

Ahhhh....
  
 Brought the igrado's back from my office.  The clinic is not a good place to listen to headphones.
  
 Agalloch is awesome on these little suckers.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Auditioned the gs1000i and the ps1000e the other day. I think they're a disappointment compared to the reference and prestige models. Apart from the prevalent bass, there were nothing special about these guys. 

But then it could be the DAC and amp they were connected to. The shop where I auditioned them was Stereo (Sg), where they were doing a promotion for iFi products.


----------



## bbophead

williamleonhart said:


> Auditioned the gs1000i and the ps1000e the other day. I think they're a disappointment compared to the reference and prestige models. Apart from the prevalent bass, there were nothing special about these guys.
> 
> But then it could be the DAC and amp they were connected to. The shop where I auditioned them was Stereo (Sg), where they were doing a promotion for iFi products.


 

 So, no significant improvement or degradation in head stage with the G-Cush?


----------



## Raguvian

williamleonhart said:


> Auditioned the gs1000i and the ps1000e the other day. I think they're a disappointment compared to the reference and prestige models. Apart from the prevalent bass, there were nothing special about these guys.
> 
> But then it could be the DAC and amp they were connected to. The shop where I auditioned them was Stereo (Sg), where they were doing a promotion for iFi products.


 
  
 Darn, sorry to hear that. I've really been enjoying the punch bass and in general how engaging the PS500e is.
  
 I may or may not have procrastinated and wasted my entire Saturday listening to music on the SR325is and PS500e.


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> Auditioned the gs1000i and the ps1000e the other day. I think they're a disappointment compared to the reference and prestige models. Apart from the prevalent bass, there were nothing special about these guys.
> 
> But then it could be the DAC and amp they were connected to. The shop where I auditioned them was Stereo (Sg), where they were doing a promotion for iFi products.


 
 I had 3 pairs of PS1K's…the first 2 I didn't like all that much, but the 3rd pair had much less of a mid-bass presence and sounded much better with the WA6, and then I paired them with the Schiit Lyr and they sounded even better…but when I paired them with the Burson Soloist IMO it took them too a totally different level!!! Literally! But I can see how one wouldn't like their different sound than the SR-RS models if their synergy poor.


----------



## YtseJamer

[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/soWnOSgfqwY[/VIDEO]


----------



## diamondears

joseph69 said:


> I had 3 pairs of PS1K's…the first 2 I didn't like all that much, but the 3rd pair had much less of a mid-bass presence and sounded much better with the WA6, and then I paired them with the Schiit Lyr and they sounded even better…but when I paired them with the Burson Soloist IMO it took them too a totally different level!!! Literally! But I can see how one wouldn't like their different sound than the SR-RS models if their synergy poor.


 

What happened from WA6/Lyr to Soloist?


----------



## joseph69

diamondears said:


> What happened from WA6/Lyr to Soloist?


 

 In short… the PS's showed what they can do!
 I didn't care for the pure tube sound from the WA6 with the PS's, and so I tried the Lyr (hybrid) and it sounded much better, as in the bass was tighter detail/clarity was better instrument separation was better, but I thought the bass could be better controlled being the Lyr is a 6 watt amp with no gain settings I felt the damping of the drivers wasn't correct ( maybe a bit bloated sounding at times for low impedance HP's). The Soloist is SS 4 watts with 3 gain settings (using low gain) and the PS's just sounded perfect to me after that. Everything seems to be right in its place and flow effortlessly with a perfect synergy for my taste from through out the frequency range. The Soloist really opened up the potential that the PS's have for me without going way overboard price wise. I'm extremely happy with the combo! Hey, Don't forget, I'm no audiophile/expert/reviewer…I just love good sound and I know when something sound great too me.


----------



## nw130d

Wonder those with experience on the matter can give some quick key points/ comparison... I Have owned a few Grado/Alessandro. In the recent past every time I gone into the store to buy the PS500 I end up walking out with another pair of headphones. Last time it was the SRH1540.
  
 Looking to *try to purchase the PS500 again but local private deal on a HD700 just came up. I have demoed the PS500 but not HD700. Question is what are some key differences of note between the two? I seen 1 review comparing HD700 and how they sound similar to Grado but no other real input and especially with PS500. Or perhaps someone can direct me to a thread that gone over the matter?


----------



## joseph69

Totally forgot, I even bought the WA6-SE and wasn't thrilled with it paired with the PS1K/RS1i… sold the 6-SE and ended up buying another WA6 for the RS1i's.


----------



## Krutsch

joseph69 said:


> Totally forgot, I even bought the WA6-SE and wasn't thrilled with it paired with the PS1K/RS1i… sold the 6-SE and ended up buying another WA6 for the RS1i's.


 

 Wow... really? Does that mean didn't like the value or just didn't like it, compared to the WA6?
  
 FWIW, I've always had the Soloist on my wish list and I'm thrilled to read that it pairs well with the RS1i.


----------



## 020Assassin

Although I can go a long way into the pursuit of perfection, I find that--since I often combine listening to music with writing fiction--I spent a lot of time listening to music from my unamplified iPad through a SR60i for hours while I sit in a coffee shop, typing away on a tiny bluetooth keyboard. Not perfect, but perfectly enjoyable all the same.


----------



## jaywillin

we talk a lot about our music's sq here a lot, mastering, remaster, file type, bit rates, high rez, low rez , etc
 he's a read i found interesting
  
 http://www.pooraudiophile.com/2014/12/is-high-resolution-music-farce-question.html
  
 i used to want a dac to be able to be able to play at the highest resolution/bit rate, high rez, dsd , etc
 recently, as i realized what the format is of most of the music i listen too, now anything above 24/96
 seems superfluous. i don't have any true 24/192, or dsd file that i know of


----------



## Justin_Time

joedoe said:


> I disagree. The cups may not make a night/day difference, but to me, saying the cups won't change the sound is like saying the shape and size of a concert hall doesn't change the sound of it's orchestra.



 


I generally agree with you. The size shape and material the cups are made of should have an impact on the sound.

As you suggested, this impact may be small. I found that to be true in the case where the cups and severely damped with accoustic material like in many close-cup headphones such as the Fostex TH-900. Changing the cups (different wood, size shape) and the damping material as was done by Mark Lawton does change the sound, though I am not sure of the relative contribution of different woods.


----------



## joseph69

krutsch said:


> Wow... really? Does that mean didn't like the value or just didn't like it, compared to the WA6?
> 
> FWIW, I've always had the Soloist on my wish list and I'm thrilled to read that it pairs well with the RS1i.


 
 6-SE didn't accept 6SN7 tubes (which are my favorite with the RS1i. I preferred the sound of the WA6/RS1i due to this.
 Also, I haven't tried the RS1i with the Soloist…only the PS1K's, which is the HP I bought it for.


----------



## joseph69

020assassin said:


> Although I can go a long way into the pursuit of perfection, I find that--since I often combine listening to music with writing fiction--I spent a lot of time listening to music from my unamplified iPad through a SR60i for hours while I sit in a coffee shop, typing away on a tiny bluetooth keyboard. Not perfect, but perfectly enjoyable all the same.


 
 +1
  


jaywillin said:


> we talk a lot about our music's sq here a lot, mastering, remaster, file type, bit rates, high rez, low rez , etc
> he's a read i found interesting
> 
> http://www.pooraudiophile.com/2014/12/is-high-resolution-music-farce-question.html
> ...


 
 I agree.
 All of the music I listen to is either Cd's or Cd's imported to my iTunes library or I listen to Tidal music streamer. I do have a lot of single that I purchased from iTunes, and believe it or not some sound better than some Cd's that I have…and vise versa. It all comes down to the recording/mixing.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> +1
> 
> I agree.
> All of the music I listen to is either Cd's or Cd's imported to my iTunes library or I listen to Tidal music streamer. I do have a lot of single that I purchased from iTunes, and believe it or not some sound better than some Cd's that I have…and vise versa. It all comes down to the recording/mixing.


 
 yep, and i think of how its converted to digital, i'd rather have a good 16/44.1 than a crappy 24/96


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > +1
> ...


 
 +1


----------



## swspiers

whirlwind said:


> +1


 

 I see your +1, and raise you another.


----------



## 020Assassin

> All of the music I listen to is either Cd's or Cd's imported to my iTunes library or I listen to Tidal music streamer. I do have a lot of single that I purchased from iTunes, and believe it or not some sound better than some Cd's that I have…and vise versa. It all comes down to the recording/mixing.


 
 I have a lot of CDs. The worst recording and mixing is mostly where they used as many tracks as the studio had and layered the tracks. The best recordings in terms of clarity, to me, is a lot of the early era bebop jazz, especially when engineered by Rudy van Gelder for Blue Note records.
  
 What bugs me most is the current remasters intended to make music only a few decades old to appeal to a younger generation. I have old CDs like Genesis _Seconds Out_, where the remasters sound bloated and bass-heavy. Just listening to it makes me physically ill. If you want to have a good remaster, you have to look to Japan, because they have respect and integrity towards the musical heritage. There's a distinct difference in sound quality between the Japanese CDs of Miles Davis' _Friday Night/Saturday Night In Person at the Blackhawk_ live albums and the American 'Complete Blackhawk' sessions. Although I have to admit that the Columbia remaster of Miles Davis' _Someday My Prince Will Come_ is greatly improved compared to the first CBS version.


----------



## bbophead

020assassin said:


> > All of the music I listen to is either Cd's or Cd's imported to my iTunes library or I listen to Tidal music streamer. I do have a lot of single that I purchased from iTunes, and believe it or not some sound better than some Cd's that I have…and vise versa. It all comes down to the recording/mixing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I hear you.  I've had the original Columbia LPs for years but bought the Sony remaster because it added the epic Round Midnight that wasn't on the original 2 LP set.  Do the Japanese CDs have that tune?


----------



## 020Assassin

bbophead said:


> I hear you.  I've had the original Columbia LPs for years but bought the Sony remaster because it added the epic Round Midnight that wasn't on the original 2 LP set.  Do the Japanese CDs have that tune?


 

 No, mine are the Mastersound versions, no extra tracks. Round Midnight is on the Complete Blackhawk. Complete sounds pretty good, but the Japanese MFSL is just a tad better. It's a bit like the Anniversary Dark Side of the Moon, that sound great, until you compare it with the gold Mobile Fidelity Sound Lab Dark Side Of The Moon...


----------



## bbophead

020assassin said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > I hear you.  I've had the original Columbia LPs for years but bought the Sony remaster because it added the epic Round Midnight that wasn't on the original 2 LP set.  Do the Japanese CDs have that tune?
> ...


 

 Oh my, I think I'll stay happy.  Thanks.


----------



## diamondears

To my ears, DSD (DSD128 and higher) is a substantial improvement over 16/44 (CD quality). It is much much more realistic, closer to live, to being there on the venue watching the musicians...I suggest try them with your own ears. Be open-minded about it.

Other high-res formats for me are just to make sure you get the original master and avoid CD-transferring/burning music degradation.

IMHO.


----------



## whirlwind

diamondears said:


> To my ears, DSD (DSD128 and higher) is a substantial improvement over 16/44 (CD quality). It is much much more realistic, closer to live, to being there on the venue watching the musicians...I suggest try them with your own ears. Be open-minded about it.
> 
> Other high-res formats for me are just to make sure you get the original master and avoid CD-transferring/burning music degradation.
> 
> IMHO.


 
 I agree.....*IF.......the original master is used....if not then dont even bother*


----------



## diamondears

whirlwind said:


> I agree.....*IF.......the original master is used....if not then dont even bother*




Yes. Otherwise what's the point, right?


----------



## whirlwind

diamondears said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I agree.....*IF.......the original master is used....if not then dont even bother*
> ...


 
 Absolutely....have already heard plenty of remasters of bad recordings and well.....they sound bad....lol.....go figure


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> I agree.....*IF.......the original master is used....if not then dont even bother*


My sentiments also. Funny thing is I bought the Jimmy Page remastered Led Zeppelin III cd the other day and I think my original vinyl LP version sounds better.


----------



## zazex

020assassin said:


> I have a lot of CDs. The worst recording and mixing is mostly where they used as many tracks as the studio had and layered the tracks. The best recordings in terms of clarity, to me, is a lot of the early era bebop jazz, especially when engineered by Rudy van Gelder for Blue Note records.
> 
> What bugs me most is the current remasters intended to make music only a few decades old to appeal to a younger generation. I have old CDs like Genesis _Seconds Out_, where the remasters sound bloated and bass-heavy. Just listening to it makes me physically ill. *If you want to have a good remaster, you have to look to Japan*, because they have respect and integrity towards the musical heritage. There's a distinct difference in sound quality between the Japanese CDs of Miles Davis' _Friday Night/Saturday Night In Person at the Blackhawk_ live albums and the American 'Complete Blackhawk' sessions. Although I have to admit that the Columbia remaster of Miles Davis' _Someday My Prince Will Come_ is greatly improved compared to the first CBS version.


 
  
 I'm not sure of the reason, but Japanese pressings and remasters are indeed superb.
 And priced accordingly.  
  
 The German label Repertoire also turns out great remasters.


----------



## 020Assassin

zazex said:


> I'm not sure of the reason, but Japanese pressings and remasters are indeed superb.
> And priced accordingly.
> 
> The German label Repertoire also turns out great remasters.


 

 I think the reason is that Japanese remasters are made by engineers who are looking to improve the sound quality while trying to stay true to the original recording.
  
 Most American remasters seem to be made by adolescents who fiddle knobs in order to increase the bass and the volume.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

020assassin said:


> I think the reason is that Japanese remasters are made by engineers who are looking to improve the sound quality while trying to stay true to the original recording.
> 
> Most American remasters seem to be made by adolescents who fiddle knobs in order to increase the bass and the volume.


 
  
 Remaster by Beats by Dre... For your ears, and not for your soul...


----------



## 020Assassin

loving[max]sound said:


> Remaster by Beats by Dre...


 
 I see people walking around with those red B on their headphones, while they could've had Grado... Are they nuts, or am I?


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

020assassin said:


> loving[max]sound said:
> 
> 
> > Remaster by Beats by Dre...
> ...




They are just not informed about Grado, or are just Sheeple... Nevertheless, I saw someone walking on Rue Rachel here in Montreal with a pair of Grado Headphones (SR60 I believe, the text was faded). I said "hey nice headphones, I have a bunch at my place". It was cool.

Anyone in this group hanging out in The Plateau yesterday around 19h00?


----------



## whirlwind

zazex said:


> 020assassin said:
> 
> 
> > I have a lot of CDs. The worst recording and mixing is mostly where they used as many tracks as the studio had and layered the tracks. The best recordings in terms of clarity, to me, is a lot of the early era bebop jazz, especially when engineered by Rudy van Gelder for Blue Note records.
> ...


 
 +1 on the Japan remasters


----------



## richie60

I recently purchased the SR325IS and currently use it via my regular integrated amp.  I'm finding that I can't use the volume control on the amp very much as there's too much gain, the volume is slightly above zero before they are too loud.
  
 So i'm thinking of buying the Little Dot 1+ amp to drive these - can anyone tell me if there's usable gain on the volume control?


----------



## bbophead

020assassin said:


> Most American remasters seem to be made by adolescents who fiddle knobs in order to increase the bass and the volume.


 
 I wish they were adolescents but, sadly, they are adults taking orders from other adults for adolescents.


----------



## joseph69

richie60 said:


> I recently purchased the SR325IS and currently use it via my regular integrated amp.  I'm finding that I can't use the volume control on the amp very much as there's too much gain, the volume is slightly above zero before they are too loud.
> 
> So i'm thinking of buying the Little Dot 1+ amp to drive these - can anyone tell me if there's usable gain on the volume control?


 

 LD1+ is fine with Grados, I used to own one.
 If I remember correctly there is a gain switch inside the unit, but it comes on low gain setting stock, so you don't need to touch it.


----------



## richie60

OK, thanks for that. Will order one in the new year...


----------



## stacker45

diamondears said:


> Sorry if you'll get a question instead of answer...tube is always at the back of my mind even though my mind is quite set on solid states, or at least I thought so. Would the Alo Pan Am a good tube amp? It's of reasonable price, and JoeDoe seems to like it very much.


 
  
 Sorry for the delay, I'm not familiar with this amp, so I can't say.


jupiterknight said:


> Not sure if your Little Dot can manage 12AU7 tubes, but they combine well in my hybrid/tube/Grado configuration. As I'm sure you are well aware of, you can roll opamps with the Cmoy and may want to try out a LM4556 opamp instead of what I assume would be either opa2134 or opa2227 opamps that IMO are too "laid back" when combined with a Grado.  The LM4556 seems to me to be a quite decent match with Grado SR/RS series. Also used in the RA1 Grado amp and O2 amplifiers, if I'm not mistaken... a reason why.. So a very cheap upgrade for any given Cmoy/Grado combo.


 
  
 The C-Moy I've bought comes with the LM4556 aleady installed.


----------



## 020Assassin

bbophead said:


> I wish they were adolescents but, sadly, they are adults taking orders from other adults for adolescents.


 

 Way to mess up a remaster...


----------



## E3E

I've always thought Grados were peculiar yet charming headphones with their very iconic and simplistic design that seems to harken back to the vintage era. Very neat.


----------



## HPiper

Hey guys and gals, just stopping by to see how you all are doing. I am listening to 'The Band" on my SR225i phones. I started out with my HD600's but I decided I wanted to actually listen to the music. Still boggles my mind that people think these phones don't have any bass. The Lyr and Bifrost are still going strong and at last count I had over 100gig of music on my hard drive.


----------



## whirlwind

hpiper said:


> Hey guys and gals, just stopping by to see how you all are doing. I am listening to 'The Band" on my SR225i phones. I started out with my HD600's but I decided I wanted to actually listen to the music. Still boggles my mind that people think these phones don't have any bass. The Lyr and Bifrost are still going strong and at last count I had over 100gig of music on my hard drive.


 




  
 Glad to have you back...it's been awhile
  
 Do not feel bad.....a have a couple of 2TB HD....that are very quickly filling up


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> Hey guys and gals, just stopping by to see how you all are doing. I am listening to 'The Band" on my SR225i phones. I started out with my HD600's but I decided I wanted to actually listen to the music. Still boggles my mind that people think these phones don't have any bass. The Lyr and Bifrost are still going strong and at last count I had over 100gig of music on my hard drive.


 
 yeah, good to see you again!! you had some family issues come up if i recall
 hope all is well !


----------



## Krutsch

hpiper said:


> Hey guys and gals, just stopping by to see how you all are doing. I am listening to 'The Band" on my SR225i phones.* I started out with my HD600's but I decided I wanted to actually listen to the music*. Still boggles my mind that people think these phones don't have any bass. The Lyr and Bifrost are still going strong and at last count I had over 100gig of music on my hard drive.


 
  
 Zing!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bbophead said:


> I wish they were adolescents but, sadly, they are adults taking orders from other adults for adolescents.


 
  
 +1
  
 I agree completely, it is what makes money, a lot of money, and fast! We are in a time where people hear their music, instead of listen to it.


----------



## stacker45

Arghhh!, I hate it when that happens, so, yesterday I'm listening to Tina Arena's version of ''The Winner Takes It All',' on U-Tubes with my new SR80e.
  
 When I first brought them home, I removed the S-cush, and gave the L-cush, and the TTVJ flats a try, and ended up preferring the later, mainly for the deeper bass extension, and smoother overall presentation that they lended to the SR80e.
  
 Yesterday, I swap the TTVJ flats, for the L-cush, and as expected, the soundstage got bigger, the bass lost an octave or so, and the treble was a little more extended. I finally decided, to leave the L-cush on the SR80e, for now, at least.
  
 At the moment, my Marantz 2220B reciever, and Pioneer RT1020L reel to reel, are warming up, because I had done the same with my Bushmills, so after this, I'm going to give the L-cush a second try.
  
 And, I'm sure some would find this sacrilegeous, but I'm going to give the L-cush a second shot at my HP1000.
  
 This is definately a case where we can't get our cake and eat it too.
  
 By the way, I think that vintage Marantz recievers, and integreated amps, work really well with Grado headphones. They have a meaty and smooth sound signature, wich tames Grado's analitical sound. The only drawback I have noticed, is a slightly higher noise floor.
  
 Just out of curiousity, I'd like to know, who else uses a vintage reciever, or integreated amp, to drive their Grados, and if so, wich brand and model.
  
 Come on guys, humour me!.


----------



## Krutsch

stacker45 said:


> Just out of curiousity, I'd like to know, who else uses a vintage reciever, or integreated amp, to drive their Grados, and if so, wich brand and model.
> 
> Come on guys, humour me!.


 
  
 I periodically use my Yamaha AVR for concert videos or movies with my Grado RS2i; and, you are correct, it's not bad but the noise is very audible, although I have to listen for it within relatively quiet passages. It's fun, though... especially with movies and Yamaha's Silent Cinema processing.


----------



## 020Assassin

stacker45 said:


> Just out of curiousity, I'd like to know, who else uses a vintage reciever, or integreated amp, to drive their Grados, and if so, wich brand and model.
> 
> Come on guys, humour me!.


 
 Harman Kardon HK620 amplifier, Marantz CD6000OSE.


----------



## parbaked




----------



## swspiers

parbaked said:


>


 
 Um.  Classic FET goodness. Oh my gosh!


----------



## swspiers

Wow.  This rocked me so hard I took my headphones of and hit it with my main speaker rig.
  
 Guys, this is just good old-fashioned hard rock brilliance.  LO-PAN!!!
  

  
 I'll get back to my headphones later.  But this is Grado heaven.  Just sayin'


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

e3e said:


> I've always thought Grados were peculiar yet charming headphones with their very iconic and simplistic design that seems to harken back to the vintage era. Very neat.




I have realized the simpler the headphone (i.e. Less features), the better they are generally. You have no fluff to try to sell a pair of headphones, and no sources of potential noise. Direct line from amp to transducer is the best way to go 

Oh, and Grado headphones look good too


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

stacker45 said:


> Arghhh!, I hate it when that happens, so, yesterday I'm listening to Tina Arena's version of ''The Winner Takes It All',' on U-Tubes with my new SR80e.
> 
> When I first brought them home, I removed the S-cush, and gave the L-cush, and the TTVJ flats a try, and ended up preferring the later, mainly for the deeper bass extension, and smoother overall presentation that they lended to the SR80e.
> 
> ...





Although it does not work, I am still using it indirectly to drive my Grado headphones. If it were not for this, I would have nowhere to put my turntable, hence not be able to listen to my delicious vinyl.


----------



## stacker45

Thanks for the quick replys, you guys rock!
  
 Quote:


krutsch said:


> I periodically use my Yamaha AVR for concert videos or movies with my Grado RS2i; and, you are correct, it's not bad but the noise is very audible, although I have to listen for it within relatively quiet passages. It's fun, though... especially with movies and Yamaha's Silent Cinema processing.


 
 Yamaha model:???, my home-theater reviever is a 13 year old Yamaha RX-V 2200


020assassin said:


> Harman Kardon HK620 amplifier, Marantz CD6000OSE.


 
 I love Marantz, old,and new.


parbaked said:


>


 
  
 Pics, great idea Buddy, looks is one of the reason why I love these old machines, and I'm a sucker for détails, so, how about if we write the year of manufaturing?
  
 Ok, I know, I got carryed away with the pictrues, but I can't help it I love this old stuff.
 So here are my 4 modest systems.
  
 System 1, Home Theater.

 System 2,1975, Marantz 2220B, 1975,Marantz 6300, 1973 Pioneer RT-1020L,

 System 3: all from 1978, all Yamaha, CA-610II, CT-610II, YP-D6 

 System 4: !978, Marantz 2226B, 1978, Marantz 6350Q, and 1981, JVC RC-M70 BoomBox

 1975, Marantz 2220B, with OEM, 22C wood cover, (best sounding of my amps)

 1978, Marantz 2226B

 1973 Pioneer RT-1020L,

 1976, Akai 4000 DS MK2, 7'' reels, (paid $10 at a garage sale)

 1975, Marantz 6300, with Grado Black cartridge

 1978, Marantz 6350Q, with Ortofon 2M Blue cartridge.


----------



## stacker45

loving[max]sound said:


> Although it does not work, I am still using it indirectly to drive my Grado headphones. If it were not for this, I would have nowhere to put my turntable, hence not be able to listen to my delicious vinyl.


 

 Nice, we don't see many Toshiba, I remember, in the early 1980's my friend's parents bougtht a all black, Aurex (by Toshiba) sound system, and it sounded very good, and looked nice also.


----------



## diamondears

Awesome stuff, stacker45. I grew up with those types of gears. Honed me into an upgradetitic!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Technics by Panasonic... SU-V98 amp and related components, 1980s:


----------



## stacker45

diamondears said:


> Awesome stuff, stacker45. I grew up with those types of gears. Honed me into an upgradetitic!


 
  
 Thanks, what I love about vintage gear, is that not only can it sound very good, but it also looks good, and depending on what you buy, it can be inexpensive.
  
 But wait!, there's more!, if you buy at the right price, you might, either, not lose much, if you decide to sell, you could break even, and get your money back. Or, you could even make money.
  
 Case in point, a few years ago, I bought a Yamaha YP-B2 turntable for $40, a year later I sold it for $75, and upgrated to a YP-D6.
  
 Another advantage is that vintage gear is immune against obsolence. If someone spends, say $1000 on a new home theater reciever, odds are it will be obsolete in the next year or two, and would be worth a small fraction of it's price new.
  
 As far as I'm concern, when I buy a piece of gear that's 40 years old, I tend to have fairly low expectations, so, when I fire it up, if everithing lights up, works as it should, and sounds good too, I'm a VERY happy camper.
  
 Now, I don't know about you but if I'd pay, three, five, ten, and sometimes more for an integrated amp, my expectations would be pretty high, so the potential for disapointment is much higher.


----------



## diamondears

stacker45 said:


> Thanks, what I love about vintage gear, is that not only can it sound very good, but it also looks good, and depending on what you buy, it can be inexpensive.
> 
> But wait!, there's more!, if you buy at the right price, you might, either, not lose much, if you decide to sell, you could break even, and get your money back. Or, you could even make money.
> 
> ...




Interesting perspective. Prolly the point of diminishing returns were reached back in the 70s! Manufacturers are just finding ways to produce them at cheaper cost.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Technics by Panasonic... SU-V98 amp and related components, 1980s:


 
  
 This was my first sound system in 1990, nice sounding, and very reliable.


----------



## Krutsch

stacker45 said:


> Yamaha model:???, my home-theater reviever is a 13 year old Yamaha RX-V 2200
> I love Marantz, old,and new.


 
  
 Oh, it's not vintage... a five year-old RX-V667. I love Marantz, as well, and your pics are incredible (especially the Pio R2R).  Well played, Sir!


----------



## stacker45

krutsch said:


> Oh, it's not vintage... a five year-old RX-V667. I love Marantz, as well, and your pics are incredible (especially the Pio R2R).  Well played, Sir!


 
  
 Thanks, and with new good quality tape, (Quantegy 456), the Pioneer sounds great, I never thought that I'd be doing critical listening with a tape recoreder one day, but, here I am!


----------



## Krutsch

stacker45 said:


> Thanks, and with new good quality tape, (Quantegy 456), the Pioneer sounds great, I never thought that I'd be doing critical listening with a tape recoreder one day, but, here I am!


 

 My first exposure to Hi-FI was my step-father's Sony R2R in the mid 70s. I remember just standing there watching and listening to it and I was hooked for life.


----------



## whirlwind

Stacker....I love the Akai reel to reel.....my brother owned one.....I wish i would have got it from him when he sold it.


----------



## plonter

Hey Grado fans   chiming back in this thread..
 After a recent upgrade to my DAC, my system sounds more neutral, before it was too warm and lacked some top end sparkle.  Now the 325e's sounds more like a Grado!   
 But nevertheless, it can be warm and lush when the recording calls for it,  the bass is tight but can get deep.    

 I currently don't feel the need to upgrade in the Grado line.  I am very pleased with the 325e and I also have the SR80e to play with occasionally.
 I think that my next upgrade will be getting a more neutral can with better imaging like the HD-800.


----------



## pdrm360

stacker45 said:


> Arghhh!, I hate it when that happens, so, yesterday I'm listening to Tina Arena's version of ''The Winner Takes It All',' on U-Tubes with my new SR80e.
> 
> When I first brought them home, I removed the S-cush, and gave the L-cush, and the TTVJ flats a try, and ended up preferring the later, mainly for the deeper bass extension, and smoother overall presentation that they lended to the SR80e.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I've ended up using the Ear Zonk L-cush for the SR80e, they're something between Grado L-cush, and the TTVJ flats.


----------



## bassboysam




----------



## dwayniac

I got my 125 today and it was actually a 125i. Plugged it in to listen for peculiarities and there was nothing unusual....yet. Very bright despite being used to the Grado sound. Switched the cups over to Vibro cups and played some jazz. Riot by Miles Davis then Elsa by Bill Evans. I noticed some distortion when a low bass note was played and thought it was weird for acoustic bass to do that. 

On a whim,I covered the cups with the palm of my hands and the distortion went away. I figured that I could have a possible solution so I cut a disc of black felt to completely cover the grates from the inside. That pretty much solved my problem. After all that,I would not be opposed trying a closed or semi-open cup with 125i drivers if they are out there now or in the future.


For the record,I prefer the flats on the 125i before and after the mod.


----------



## smitty1110

bassboysam, nice session you posted there. Sounds very nice though my Mainline into GS1k's. That Blue mic is certainly very good for acoustic performances.


----------



## stacker45

pdrm360 said:


> I've ended up using the Ear Zonk L-cush for the SR80e, they're something between Grado L-cush, and the TTVJ flats.


 
  
 Hmmm!, interesting, how do they fit, any issues?


whirlwind said:


> Stacker....I love the Akai reel to reel.....my brother owned one.....I wish i would have got it from him when he sold it.


 
  
 I remember when I bought the Akai at a garage sale, I asked the man if it worked, he said yes, and then I asked if he had any tapes, so that I could try it, and he pulled a box from Under the table. It contained about 12 used 7'' plastic, reels, two 7'' metal reels, and he also had a splicing device, and a head demagnetizer.
  
 I asked him how much do you want?. The guy looked at his watch and said, ''argh!, it's 3:30 pm, it's getting late, I wanted $12, but I'll take $10''. It was all I could do to keep from bursting out laughing.
  
 It felt almost as good as when I scored my near mint HP1000 for $350.


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> pdrm360 said:
> 
> 
> > I've ended up using the Ear Zonk L-cush for the SR80e, they're something between Grado L-cush, and the TTVJ flats.
> ...


 
 Well.....I guess I could do $25.....if you want to make 100% profit


----------



## joseph69

dwayniac said:


> I got my 125 today and it was actually a 125i. Plugged it in to listen for peculiarities and there was nothing unusual....yet. Very bright despite being used to the Grado sound.* Switched the cups over to Vibro cups and played some jazz. Riot by Miles Davis then Elsa by Bill Evans. I noticed some distortion when a low bass note was played and thought it was weird for acoustic bass to do that.*
> 
> *On a whim,I covered the cups with the palm of my hands and the distortion went away. I figured that I could have a possible solution so I cut a disc of black felt to completely cover the grates from the inside. That pretty much solved my problem. *After all that,I would not be opposed trying a closed or semi-open cup with 125i drivers if they are out there now or in the future.
> 
> ...


 
 Maybe the Vibro coup girls are loose?
 Or the liberated drivers aren't secured firmly in the cup with the foam?
 Or maybe the cable is vibrating on the cup?


----------



## maltronics

Been awhile posting from me, but I just love the pics of all the vintage gear. Those truly were the "golden days of audio".
 And speaking of golden, here's a pic of my Sansui G-9000 behemoth which I bought new in 1978.
  

  
  
 Also want to say that I have really been enjoying the SR-125e. Great balanced and full sound. They have also achieved a 5 star rating from What-HiFi.
 Cheers!


----------



## dwayniac

joseph69 said:


> Maybe the Vibro coup girls are loose?
> Or the liberated drivers aren't secured firmly in the cup with the foam?
> Or maybe the cable is vibrating on the cup?


 
 While I was installing the cups,I didn't notice anything unusual. The process was the same as when I put them on the 80i. What are the girls on the Vibro cups. The grills? When I put the felt over the grills,they were stable. The drivers fit very snug with the two sided tape. Don't know about the cable vibrating in the cup. I don't think the bass it strong to do that. Never the less,the felt worked.


----------



## whirlwind

maltronics said:


> Been awhile posting from me, but I just love the pics of all the vintage gear. Those truly were the "golden days of audio".
> And speaking of golden, here's a pic of my Sansui G-9000 behemoth which I bought new in 1978.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Very nice!


----------



## HPiper

It is too bad no one is making audio equipment that looks like that any longer. I would bet it almost takes 2 people to move it too. Distinct lack of plastic in there.


----------



## whirlwind

hpiper said:


> It is too bad no one is making audio equipment that looks like that any longer. I would bet it almost takes 2 people to move it too. Distinct lack of plastic in there.


 
 Agreed


----------



## diamondears

whirlwind said:


> Agreed




And the options. There's nothing that you'd miss or can't do with them.


----------



## 020Assassin

diamondears said:


> And the options. There's nothing that you'd miss or can't do with them.


 

 Indeed. I just got in a Stax Lambda Nova, which I could connect to the tape monitor switch of my Harman Kardon. Handy, since activating the switch simultaneously cuts off the speakers.

  
 My wife having an aural orgasm. For the thread's sake, that's a Grado hanging above her.






 
  
 The energizer fits with barely a millimeter to spare:


----------



## diamondears

020assassin said:


> Indeed. I just got in a Stax Lambda Nova, which I could connect to the tape monitor switch of my Harman Kardon. Handy, since activating the switch simultaneously cuts off the speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife having an aural orgasm. For the thread's sake, that's a Grado hanging above her.




That's exactly what I'm missing! I'm using the preamp-out of my integrated amp to connect to my HP amp (as power amp---volume maxed out) and it's a pain disconnecting the speaker wires everytime!


----------



## maltronics

The Sansui G-9000 weighs in at 60 lbs! I can't lift it myself anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not a stitch of plastic anywhere on it. Well, except some of the switches.
 160 watts per channel RMS with .02% THD. And man o' man does it sound spectacular with my RS1i!!
 May even consider selling it one day just because of the weight issue. T'was much easier when I wore a younger man's clothes!


----------



## 020Assassin

diamondears said:


> That's exactly what I'm missing! I'm using the preamp-out of my integrated amp to connect to my HP amp (as power amp---volume maxed out) and it's a pain disconnecting the speaker wires everytime!


 

 Can't you put Y-splitters on the pre-amp out?


----------



## diamondears

020assassin said:


> Can't you put Y-splitters on the pre-amp out?




Y-splitters? That wouldn't shut-off the speakers, right?

Audiolab 8200CD➡️CD in Roksan Caspian M2 integrated pre-amp out➡️O2 maxed volume. Need to shutoff the speakers. I use this to use the volume pot of Roksan controlled by a remote and its analogue pre-amp processing which is excellent.


----------



## joseph69

dwayniac said:


> While I was installing the cups,I didn't notice anything unusual. The process was the same as when I put them on the 80i. What are the girls on the Vibro cups. The grills? When I put the felt over the grills,they were stable. The drivers fit very snug with the two sided tape. Don't know about the cable vibrating in the cup. I don't think the bass it strong to do that. Never the less,the felt worked.


 
 You know, those hot girls that come with the Vibro  "Classic" cups…don't tell me you didn't get them with your purchase?




Gee, I can't imagine what was on my mind at the time. 





 Yes, I meant the grills. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Anyway glad you fixed them…I have them on my 80i's and really like the way the look.


----------



## stacker45

whirlwind said:


> Well.....I guess I could do $25.....if you want to make 100% profit


 
  
 $25, sorry, the day I brought the Akai home, my neighbor's brother was visiting, and when he saw me getting it out of my car, he came over, and offered me $100, on the spot.
  
 Anyway, it's too late now, I ordered 3 brand new 7'' Quantegy empty tapes, and each of them cost almost 3 times what I paid for the Akai


----------



## Raguvian

Hey guys, I was just wondering how good the SR325is would sound directly out of a Fiio X3? I'm debating on whether or not I should buy the Grado 1/4 to 1/8 adapter.
  
 Also, I'm taking a trip for 5 days this week and wanted to take the SR325is with me. What would be the best way to do this? Should I just wear them around my neck the whole time? Any worries with taking them through the TSA security line at the airport? I don't have a box or case and am planning on travelling light, so I don't want something bulky taking up luggage space.
  

 Thanks!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

raguvian said:


> Hey guys, I was just wondering how good the SR325is would sound directly out of a Fiio X3? I'm debating on whether or not I should buy the Grado 1/4 to 1/8 adapter.
> 
> Also, I'm taking a trip for 5 days this week and wanted to take the SR325is with me. What would be the best way to do this? Should I just wear them around my neck the whole time? Any worries with taking them through the TSA security line at the airport? I don't have a box or case and am planning on travelling light, so I don't want something bulky taking up luggage space.
> 
> ...


 

 I just got my SR325i (gold) and my FiiO X3 and tried them together for you, using the high-definition original-analog-master recording of Limehouse Blues from _Jazz At The Pawnshop_ (a GREAT album!).
  
 Sounds really superb!  I had been listening multiple times to that same recording with either X3 -> HPA-1 -> HP1000 (HP1) or X3-> RA-1 -> RS1i.  The X3 -> SR325i is right up there, though it may have just a tad less bass than the other two, a bit less soundstage than the HP1000,  and a bit less transparency than the RS1i.  But miniscule differences I only heard on A/B comparison!
  
 FiiO X3 has a low output impedance (0.4 ohms), and the Grado headphones are rather low impedance (32 ohms).


----------



## Raguvian

ruthieandjohn said:


> I just got my SR325i (gold) and my FiiO X3 and tried them together for you, using the high-definition original-analog-master recording of Limehouse Blues from _Jazz At The Pawnshop_ (a GREAT album!).
> 
> Sounds really superb!  I had been listening multiple times to that same recording with either X3 -> HPA-1 -> HP1000 (HP1) or X3-> RA-1 -> RS1i.  The X3 -> SR325i is right up there, though it may have just a tad less bass than the other two, a bit less soundstage than the HP1000,  and a bit less transparency than the RS1i.  But miniscule differences I only heard on A/B comparison!
> 
> FiiO X3 has a low output impedance (0.4 ohms), and the Grado headphones are rather low impedance (32 ohms).


 
  
 Thanks! I just bought the adapter!
  
 I'm going to let my brother try the SR325is. If he likes it I might let him keep it!


----------



## diamondears

ruthieandjohn said:


> I just got my SR325i (gold) and my FiiO X3 and tried them together for you, using the high-definition original-analog-master recording of Limehouse Blues from _Jazz At The Pawnshop_ (a GREAT album!).
> 
> Sounds really superb!  I had been listening multiple times to that same recording with either X3 -> HPA-1 -> HP1000 (HP1) or X3-> RA-1 -> RS1i.  The X3 -> SR325i is right up there, though it may have just a tad less bass than the other two, a bit less soundstage than the HP1000,  and a bit less transparency than the RS1i.  But miniscule differences I only heard on A/B comparison!
> 
> FiiO X3 has a low output impedance (0.4 ohms), and the Grado headphones are rather low impedance (32 ohms).




+1 on tha album. I have also Jazz at Pawnshop 2 and it's also equally good, in fact I listen to it more. 

Also, compare the high-res with the DSD version. If possible compare both that are derived from same master tape. The difference is mind-boggling. A LOT more realistic. The distances/volumes of each of the instruments became MUCH more precise!


----------



## llovro

maltronics said:


> Been awhile posting from me, but I just love the pics of all the vintage gear. Those truly were the "golden days of audio".
> And speaking of golden, here's a pic of my Sansui G-9000 behemoth which I bought new in 1978.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 as a big fan of vintage electronics, I have to say that this looks awesome.


----------



## Gr33nL34f

can anyone tell me a good dac under $100 for grado ms1i's? i'm looking at the fiio e10k or shiit fulla. the front panel audio on my computer is super noisy and i need something to get past that.


----------



## jaywillin

gr33nl34f said:


> can anyone tell me a good dac under $100 for grado ms1i's? i'm looking at the fiio e10k or shiit fulla. the front panel audio on my computer is super noisy and i need something to get past that.


 
 schiit modi/modi 2
 oh wait, you want a dac/amp combo at $100, haven't heard the fulla, but the little fiio is nice


----------



## Gr33nL34f

but the modi doesnt have a headphone input wouldnt i have to buy the magni as well? i dont really need an amp because ive always heard they dont really make that much of a difference with grados unless its a tube amp.


----------



## jaywillin

gr33nl34f said:


> but the modi doesnt have a headphone input wouldnt i have to buy the magni as well? i dont really need an amp because ive always heard they dont really make that much of a difference with grados unless its a tube amp.


 
 yeah, i missed you were looking for a dac/amp
 the fiio and the fulla both have amps in them, they are just in the same enclosure
  
 amping can make a difference in my opinion, but is less important with grado's usually, they are very easy to drive.
 and grado's do like tubes, or at least i like them with tubes, but a lot of people like them just fine with solid state


----------



## diamondears

jaywillin said:


> yeah, i missed you were looking for a dac/amp
> the fiio and the fulla both have amps in them, they are just in the same enclosure
> 
> amping can make a difference in my opinion, but is less important with grado's usually, they are very easy to drive.
> and grado's do like tubes, or at least i like them with tubes, but a lot of people like them just fine with solid state




I like them just with the iPhone 6 with Onkyo HF Player HD. As a matter of fact, I think it sounds better than any of my big rig. Shortest signal path is best, I guess. Even the LCD-2 sounds very good in it, and loud enough for easy listening.


----------



## whirlwind

diamondears said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, i missed you were looking for a dac/amp
> ...


 
 if there is a headphone that can sound good unamped....it is grado's.....imo
  
 I love them from my madear with a low gain tube...they are pure heaven...wonderful synergy and PRaT.....with a high gain tube....not so much.
  
 like Jay....I much prefer them with tubes...but I just really like tubes period


----------



## 020Assassin

whirlwind said:


> if there is a headphone that can sound good unamped....it is grado's.....imo


 
 Although I'm a Grado fan, I had the opportunity recently to buy a secondhand but barely used circumaural Sennheiser Momentum (there's also a cheaper supra-aural version), that is really made for portable devices, especially Apple. The short, thin cable even has a remote that works on iPads and iPods, and it has a handy carrying case so it won't get damaged in transport. It's only ill-advised to use the circumaural while on the move, because the closed cups tend to isolate a bit too much. In that aspect a Grado is much safer. I don't know if I'll keep the Momentum. It has a lot of advantages, but the 299$ Momentum's sound is not as goosebump inducing as the 80/125 Grado.
  
 Of course, the iGrado is geared towards portable use, but I'm not a fan of in-ears. I only have special ear filters with built-in speakers for motorcycle use.


----------



## rovopio

hiya...
  
 i have a question about LD 1+ and tube amps in general...
  
 i've never use tube amp before. my question is, how safe is it to leave headphone plug in to tube amp all night while the PC is idle, or... when it's restart / shut-off...?
  
 at the moment im using fiio e10k just so i dont have to use my PC amp. its to drive low impedance headphone, in this case the grado sr80. my pc sometimes is on all night to do cloud backup, and i always leave the headphone plugged in to the fiio e10k all night.
  
 thanks...


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> hiya...
> 
> i have a question about LD 1+ and tube amps in general...
> 
> ...


 

 I owned the LD1+ a while back and the instructions state *NOT* to leave the amp on for more than 6 hours…it needs to cool down totally before powering on again.


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> I owned the LD1+ a while back and the instructions state *NOT* to leave the amp on for more than 6 hours…it needs to cool down totally before powering on again.


 
  
 thanks for the clarification joseph!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

On the train at the moment (Montreal to Toronto), traveling Business Class, like a boss, and one lady told me to turn down the volume in my headphones (MS2i with G-Cush) because she can hear the music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The thing is, the volume on my Lenovo W520 is only about a quarter of the way up. Seriously, how do you hear that in a noisy train?! Whatever loool.
  
 Disclaimer: I am only traveling Business Class because it is cheaper than Economy... Do not ask me why, but it just is.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

In addition to my latest post, I just sneezed really loud, so it woke everyone up... BIG SMILE! Muahahahaha


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> thanks for the clarification joseph!


 

 Your welcome.


----------



## whirlwind

Joseph, when is the T1 to arrive ?


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Joseph, when is the T1 to arrive ?


 

 I tracked them today and they're already in Secaucus N.J. which is less than an hour away from me so I hope to get them tomorrow.


----------



## whirlwind

Yeah, you are golden...should get them tomorrow for sure.  
  
 A Little Dream Theater for everyone this afternoon


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> I just got my SR325i (gold) and my FiiO X3 and tried them together for you, using the high-definition original-analog-master recording of Limehouse Blues from _Jazz At The Pawnshop_ (a GREAT album!).
> 
> Sounds really superb!  I had been listening multiple times to that same recording with either X3 -> HPA-1 -> HP1000 (HP1) or X3-> RA-1 -> RS1i.  The X3 -> SR325i is right up there, though it may have just a tad less bass than the other two, a bit less soundstage than the HP1000,  and a bit less transparency than the RS1i.  But miniscule differences I only heard on A/B comparison!
> 
> FiiO X3 has a low output impedance (0.4 ohms), and the Grado headphones are rather low impedance (32 ohms).


 
  
 I'm sure you already know this, but just in case someone wants to know.
  
 Just like Joeseph Grado built the HPA-1, to pair with the HP1000 (HP1), John Grado built the RA-1 to pair with the RS1.
  
 So kayandjohn, have you ever thought about trying a pair of first gen, vintage RS1, with your RA-1?, I'm asking this because the sound signature of both the i, and, e versions of the RS1, are slightly different, from that of the old RS1, while the RA1 hasn't changed.
  
 That being said, one might still prefer the i or the e, with the RA1, but who knows.
  
 The first Grados I have heard were first gen RS1. I was a Senns HD600 owner at the time, and I couldn't believe the amount of detail the RS1 could bring out compare to the HD600. And although it's not a priority, I would like to own some vintage RS1, preferably one that still have the gorgeous woonedn box, they use to be shipped in.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> I'm sure you already know this, but just in case someone wants to know.
> 
> Just like Joeseph Grado built the HPA-1, to pair with the HP1000 (HP1), John Grado built the RA-1 to pair with the RS1.
> 
> ...


 
 stacker45, Great Idea!
  
 Does anyone know what year the RA-1 amp was designed or first sold?  Whatever Grado RS1s were available at the time would likely be the ones for which the RA-1 was designed.
  
 I actually already have both a current RS-1i AND a vintage RS1 with buttons... I had not thought to try any comparative listening.
  
 But now I will.  Thanks!
  


*(Front row) - Grado RS1i. Grado RS1;  (back row) - FiiO X3, Grado RA-1.*


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, you are golden...should get them tomorrow for sure.


 
 Thanks…hope so!





   
Quote:
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> stacker45, Great Idea!
> 
> Does anyone know what year the RA-1 amp was designed or first sold?  Whatever Grado RS1s were available at the time would likely be the ones for which the RA-1 was designed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Krutsch

loving[max]sound said:


> On the train at the moment (Montreal to Toronto), traveling Business Class, like a boss, and *one lady told me to turn down the volume in my headphones (MS2i with G-Cush) because she can hear the music*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 "Told you" or asked politely? If the former, you should've said: "...what, I can't hear you over the awesome sound of my Grados!"


----------



## Krutsch

joseph69 said:


> I owned the LD1+ a while back and the instructions state *NOT* to leave the amp on for more than 6 hours…it *needs to cool down totally before powering on again*.


 

 Really? That's news to me and thanks for saving me from premature tube-death... I didn't know that one.


----------



## joseph69

krutsch said:


> Really? That's news to me and thanks for saving me from premature tube-death... I didn't know that one.


 
 As far as I remember it can be much worse than tube-death…I've read that it can lead to amp-death in some cases!
 I do remember reading this a while ago posted somewhere in the LD1+ thread somewhere.


----------



## Krutsch

joseph69 said:


> As far as I remember it can be much worse than tube-death…I've read that it can lead to amp-death in some cases!
> I do remember reading this a while ago posted somewhere in the LD1+ thread somewhere.


 

 I just re-read the user manual for my WA3 and there was nothing along the lines of letting the amp cool completely before turning back on (they do, however, recommend not running for more than 8 hours without a break and allowing it to cool down). Anyway, seems like a reasonable precaution.


----------



## parbaked

Tubes don't like to be turned on and off again when they are are still hot, especially if they had been run for a few hours and not cooled down at all.
 The amp doesn't care much...


----------



## joseph69

krutsch said:


> I just re-read the user manual for my WA3 and there was nothing along the lines of letting the amp cool completely before turning back on (they do, however, recommend not running for more than 8 hours without a break and allowing it to cool down). Anyway, seems like a reasonable precaution.


 

 The OP was referring to the LD1+…I believe?


----------



## diamondears

joseph69 said:


> The OP was referring to the LD1+…I believe?




Is that normal, or is it a quirk of the LD1+?


----------



## Krutsch

joseph69 said:


> The OP was referring to the LD1+…I believe?


 

 Yes, I know, but it seemed like good advice for tube amps in general. Sorry... I'm still learning...


----------



## joseph69

diamondears said:


> Is that normal, or is it a quirk of the LD1+?


 
 I recall reading a post about someone leaving there new LD1+ on overnight and it burnt out, but was repaired free of charge. So, no, its not a quirk of the LD1+. Maybe it was someone who posts here, I'm not sure because there are a few who had the LD1+ with there Grados (like me) here.
  


krutsch said:


> Yes, I know, but it seemed like good advice for tube amps in general. Sorry... I'm still learning...


 
 +1 So am I.
 I learn something new from the much more experienced/knowledgeable members here. 
 I also PM other members for advise/knowledge who's input I hold in high regard…and try to read about what interests me, but a lot is too technical for me to understand still…but I keep trying/learning/understanding.


----------



## Krutsch

joseph69 said:


> +1 So am I.
> I learn something new from the much more experienced/knowledgeable members here.
> I also PM other members for advise/knowledge who's input I hold in high regard…and try to read about what interests me, but a lot is too technical for me to understand still…but I keep trying/learning/understanding.


 
  
 All good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 BTW, I am bidding on some new tubes for the WA3... I am very curious if I will hear a difference, replacing the stock tunes. We'll see...


----------



## joseph69

Congratulations and enjoy!
 Been listing to my 325is's/WA6 for 5 hours now and they *really* are excellent HP's in every way!
 ​
 Quote: 





krutsch said:


> All good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## whirlwind

Vacuum tubes are finicky by nature.....they need time to warm up to sound their best....they need a little time to cool down....they can suffer from EMI and microphonics.
  
 Just treat them as such as you are all good....try to keep your cell phone and all electrical stuff so that it does not sit right beside your amp.
  
 My wifes cell phone can interfer with my 12AX7 gold lion tube in my mad ear, if she sits it down right beside my amp....it does not bother my 5751 sylvania tube.....go figure.


----------



## Krutsch

^^^ Good advice and thanks. I will report my impressions with the new tubes (will probably arrive after Xmas).


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> stacker45, Great Idea!
> 
> Does anyone know what year the RA-1 amp was designed or first sold?  Whatever Grado RS1s were available at the time would likely be the ones for which the RA-1 was designed.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I hate you, sir, I mean, you own a mint pair of the HP1000's most collectible version, the HP1, with the original box and all, plus an even rarer HPA-1, and now, you just pulled a gorgeous pair of vintage RS1 out of a hat, next you're going to tell me that they came in the Grado wooden box!, alright now,  what else have got?, now's the time to come clean, some PS1s perhaps?.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Seriously though, those are nice buttoned RS1s you have there, and as far as I know, they're from the right time period, and should be a great match for your RA1.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> I hate you, sir, I mean, you own a mint pair of the HP1000's most collectible version, the HP1, with the original box and all, plus an even rarer HPA-1, and now, you just pulled a gorgeous pair of vintage RS1 out of a hat, next you're going to tell me that they came in the Grado wooden box!, alright now,  what else have got?, now's the time to come clean, some PS1s perhaps?.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ...thanks!  No Grado wooden box though... I have called both Grado and 4ourears to try to get the one shown on the 4ourears site, but they are out of stock with no promise of a replenishment date.
  
 Oh, and my dear Santa wife did get me at least a box that says PS1000 on them now under our tree.  I am not allowed to look inside until Christmas!!!
  
 The big one I am missing is the GS1000e.  I have made a public promise, in front of witnesses, to buy one from our local Grado dealer audio store, Overture Audio, when their order for them arrives.  That store is hosting our headphone meet next March....  Here:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/744205/southeastern-michigan-spring-meet-03-14-2015-hosted-by-overture-audio-ann-arbor-mi/30#post_11140059
  
 Oh, and I must come clean with two more Grado accessories, custom made and shown here:
  

  
 (Oh, and the buttoned RS1s DO sound divine with the RA-1, so I thank you so much for thinking of that matching.  However, I can' begin to figure out whether the RA-1 improves the RS-1 better than it improves the RS-1i, as the RS-1 sounds slightly darker than the RS-1i (might be partly due to the buttons, which add a bit of a closed nature, or maybe the flat pads of the RS-1 vs. the bowls of the RS-1i). 
  
 I think I might be a Grado-holic! Maybe I should be saving for a pilgrimage to Grado Labs, Brooklyn, NY!


----------



## bbophead

I think you should, pilgrim.


----------



## whirlwind

bbophead said:


> I think you should, pilgrim.


 
 Agreed
  
  
 We lost a great singer yesterday....RIP Joe


----------



## Krutsch

whirlwind said:


> Agreed
> 
> 
> We lost a great singer yesterday....RIP Joe





 +1 ... I spent last night listening to Joe Cocker and I had forgotten just how much I love his music.


----------



## joseph69

Got the T1's tonight!
 I just started checking them out right now.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Got the T1's tonight!
> I just started checking them out right now.


 
 congrats joseph !


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> congrats joseph !


 
 Thank you!
 Out of the GSe/HE400i/HD-800 these seem to suite my tastes right out of the box regardless of price.
 Just need to listen to them for a while then go back to the PS1K's and take it from there. I like these because they do have a similar sound to the Grado's.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Got the T1's tonight!
> I just started checking them out right now.


 
 Congrats!


----------



## diamondears

joseph69 said:


> Thank you!
> Out of the GSe/HE400i/HD-800 these seem to suite my tastes right out of the box regardless of price.
> Just need to listen to them for a while then go back to the PS1K's and take it from there. I like these because they do have a similar sound to the Grado's.




Congrats Joseph69! So how is it?


----------



## TheDreamthinker




----------



## Textfeud

Just bought myself a Christmas present: the Mad Ear Purist + HD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Finally found one second hand in Europe for a affordable price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Really looking forward to test them with my Grado RS1i.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Less than 24 hrs before I can see whether the tempting box my wife got me under the tree contains what it says....


----------



## TheDreamthinker

ruthieandjohn said:


> Less than 24 hrs before I can see whether the tempting box my wife got me under the tree contains what it says....


 
  
 She is your wife _and a woman_, so beware my friend...probably the forces of evil only want to mislead you...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 In the end its just a plain old itchy wool jumper with love stitched into every last seam[size=12.8000001907349px] (or perhaps some lingerie)[/size]...but who needs that...they know what we actually want



.
  
 The possibilities outside of the writing are endless...


----------



## ruthieandjohn

thedreamthinker said:


> She is your wife _and a woman_, so beware my friend...probably the forces of evil only want to mislead you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Well, since those Particular headphones did not appear on the Price List For Wifely Approval (the thing I must get her to gain her approval of my headphones, by model) that she presented me a while ago, you may be right!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

ruthieandjohn said:


> Well, since those Particular headphones did not appear on the Price List For Wifely Approval (the thing I must get her to gain her approval of my headphones, by model) that she presented me a while ago, you may be right!


 
 That almost made me fall from my chair! Lol.
  
 Don't forget the amps though...makes you need to add:
  

to the SLS...
  
and this:
  
 or ...or both
  
 [size=12.8000001907349px](instead of you) [/size]for a 009 ..
  
 ...can't imagine for the abyss...
  
 wives are so demanding these days...


----------



## BobJS

I just showed your list to my wife..... She wants to know if there's a support group for spouses.....


----------



## TheDreamthinker

bobjs said:


> I just showed your list to my wife..... She wants to know if there's a support group for spouses.....


 
 Idea for a new sub-forum...


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Congrats!


 
 Thanks whirlwind!
  


diamondears said:


> Congrats Joseph69! So how is it?


 
 Thank you!
 Right out of  the box they are very, very good sounding which surprised me because as you all know I really like the Grado's.
 These are so good with 4hrs listening time that its scary, but of course I need to compare them to my RS1i/PS1K after burn-in…which they already sound burned-in, so whats scary too me is the fact that I can't imagine how there going to sound, but only time will tell .
  


thedreamthinker said:


>


 
 Congratulations!
  


textfeud said:


> Just bought myself a Christmas present: the Mad Ear Purist + HD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice, congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## joseph69

Happy Holidays and a Healthy New Year too EVERYONE at Head-Fi!!!


----------



## Gr33nL34f

beyer t1's?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Happy Holidays and a Healthy New Year too EVERYONE at Head-Fi!!!


 

 I second that, and I offer us all the head-fi wish of, no not the best headphone, not a new amp, not even the greatest hi-res recording to have just come out...
  
 no, I wish us all the TIME to peaceably enjoy the music through our respective headphone systems!
  
 May we all find the time to listen!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

thedreamthinker said:


> and this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 instead of me?  INSTEAD OF ME?!
  
 I was wondering how you found that picture of me without any pants to post here!


----------



## joseph69

gr33nl34f said:


> beyer t1's?


 
 Yes, Beyerdynamic T1's.


----------



## Gr33nL34f

joseph69 said:


> Yes, Beyerdynamic T1's.


 
 you lucky man you.


----------



## joseph69

gr33nl34f said:


> you lucky man you.


 
 Thank you.
 Don't know if I'm going to keep them (only due to my 4 pairs of Grado's) but they are already (too my surprise) really great sounding, but I must like them as much as either my RS1i/PS1K to justify keeping them. They do sound very close to Grado's IMO. 
 I also would like to try the LCD-X next before making any decisions.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

ruthieandjohn said:


> instead of me?  INSTEAD OF ME?!
> 
> I was wondering how you found that picture of me without any pants to post here!


 
 Than you shouldn't put yourself on the cover of People magazine.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

​  ​ ...too all the Grado-lovers out there...​  ​ *...All the best...*​


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Got the T1's tonight!
> I just started checking them out right now.


Way to go my friend. The T1's are a top flight hp. Enjoy!


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Way to go my friend. The T1's are a top flight hp. Enjoy!


 
 Thank you very much, they sure do sound real good!


----------



## whirlwind

textfeud said:


> Just bought myself a Christmas present: the Mad Ear Purist + HD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You are in for a real treat...some great synergy happening with that combo....it is fantastic.
  


joseph69 said:


> gr33nl34f said:
> 
> 
> > you lucky man you.
> ...


 
 Glad to hear your first impression of the T1 are good......happy listening, Joseph.
  
  
  
MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYONE!


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> You are in for a real treat...some great synergy happening with that combo....it is fantastic.
> 
> Glad to hear your first impression of the T1 are good......happy listening, Joseph.
> 
> ...


 

 Very good!


----------



## KlarkKentThe3rd

Latest news: bending the headband does nothing to improve the sound. It's a placebo thing. I (carefully) bended it back in, to get back the secure fit on my ears.
  
 Also, happy Nondenominational Winter Friendship Day.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Merry Christmas Everyone!!!


----------



## bbophead

> Also, happy Nondenominational Winter Friendship Day.


 
 +1 and summores.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

ruthieandjohn said:


> Less than 24 hrs before I can see whether the tempting box my wife got me under the tree contains what it says....




Just wait until he opens it up to find a pari of iGrado's

LOOL!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bbophead said:


> > Also, happy Nondenominational Winter Friendship Day.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 and summores.




*drool* smores!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

loving[max]sound said:


> Just wait until he opens it up to find a pari of iGrado's


 
 With a note saying:
 [size=12.8000001907349px] [/size]
 [size=12.8000001907349px]_Fool you..._[/size]
 [size=12.8000001907349px]_Maybe if you start lifting up the toilet seat..._[/size]


----------



## Raguvian

Got my Grado headphone adapter today! Now I am tempted to try using the SR325is on the plane.


----------



## bbophead

raguvian said:


> Got my Grado headphone adapter today! Now I am tempted to try using the SR325is on the plane.


 

 I don't think so.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

raguvian said:


> Got my Grado headphone adapter today! Now I am tempted to try using the SR325is on the plane.




Good luck with that... You are not going to hear any of your music, and you are going to feel so tired with the added sound from the music you can barely hear.


----------



## uncletim

Can someone please recommend replacement pads for my buttoned RS1? I wouldn't mind a bit more bass, maybe something that would be similar to stock but a bit more dense similar to the tape mod without the mod? Not sure i want to change the signature as much as the Flats will? Thanks!


----------



## jaywillin




----------



## jaywillin

mighty quiet on the grado front !
  
 i was listening to the allman brothers "mountain jam" when there was a loud POP ! in the right cup, blew a driver doggonit !!!


----------



## Krutsch

jaywillin said:


> mighty quiet on the grado front !
> 
> i was listening to the allman brothers "mountain jam" when there was a loud POP ! in the right cup, blew a driver doggonit !!!




Was this with the new WA3 with your 325s? Sorry to hear that; must have had the dial past 3 o'clock


----------



## 020Assassin

jaywillin said:


> mighty quiet on the grado front !
> 
> i was listening to the allman brothers "mountain jam" when there was a loud POP ! in the right cup, blew a driver doggonit !!!


 

 Wow, that sucks. On the other hand, better the driver than your eardrum....


----------



## bassboysam

I would like some options for 100 ohm or more headphones in the $200-$400 range. is there anything other than Senns and Beyers?


----------



## jaywillin

krutsch said:


> Was this with the new WA3 with your 325s? Sorry to hear that; must have had the dial past 3 o'clock


 
  
  


020assassin said:


> Wow, that sucks. On the other hand, better the driver than your eardrum....


 
 yes, wa3, no not loud at all,
 the pop was pretty loud, it did get my attention ! lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 i'll send it back to grado, maybe have them change the jack too


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> krutsch said:
> 
> 
> > Was this with the new WA3 with your 325s? Sorry to hear that; must have had the dial past 3 o'clock
> ...


 
 The good thing is that Grado does not charge a large amount for repair work, they are very good about that sort of thing.
  
 Sorry to hear that news though, Jay.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> The good thing is that Grado does not charge a large amount for repair work, they are very good about that sort of thing.
> 
> Sorry to hear that news though, Jay


 
 thanks, no biggie really, just a hassle


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ruthieandjohn said:


> Less than 24 hrs before I can see whether the tempting box my wife got me under the tree contains what it says....


 
 Well, I am pleased to report that the box contained what was advertised.  Some on this thread rightly questioned whether my dear Santa Wife would instead commemorate my being naughty, not nice, and perhaps give me some of the well-deserved dirty socks I'd left lying around in the house by popping them into that box!
  
 But... NOPE!  Grado PS1000s!  They are already broken in, have a brown leather Turbulent Labs headband sleeve, and the sound, with my HPA-1 amp and FiiO X3, is Breathtaking!
  

  
 Initial listening on the lossless albums _Jazz At The Pawnshop & Eric Clapton Unplugged _takes the features of my very best Grados so far (RS1i and HP1000) and adds more:
  

Soundstage - I really AM amongst the instruments, and I can almost convince myself that the low notes on the left of the piano come from a different spot than the high notes on the right!
Bass - not at all lacking when I use Grado amps with the RS1i and HP1000, but these have MORE!
Microdetail - inner voices, little buzzes and clicks, some from string slap, some from fidgeting audience members (live recording), which are distributed across that larger soundstage.
Comfort - these are the first over-ear Grados that I have had, and though some complain about their weight, I find that I do not notice it, but much appreciate the pressure removed from my ears that the on-ear Grados apply.
  
 Some have stated that the PS1000 is a headphone that will scale up indefinitely with better upstream equipment.  I can certainly believe that!
  
 (Oh, and I've gone and picked up my socks!!!)
  
 These headphones are FANTASTIC!


----------



## whirlwind

^^ Congrats ^^


----------



## jram0421

My pair of SR80e are coming in tomorrow. Finally. I've been eagerly awaiting them. Can anyone that has used them give me their opinions?


----------



## pdrm360

Santa gave me a pair of the RS1e today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So I have two pairs of the RS1e now.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

pdrm360 said:


> Santa gave me a pair of the RS1e today.    So I have two pairs of the RS1e now.



When I bought my RS1is, I had the good fortune of being at a dealer that had multiple pairs. There was Quite a difference! I chose the brightest. 

You might hear a difference between your two. Let us know, and enjoy it! You are Lucky! (I have an RS1i AND and RS1 with no plan to depart from either).


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> yes, wa3, no not loud at all,
> the pop was pretty loud, it did get my attention ! lol
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry to hear this Jay.
 Look on the upside as I always do…at least you have other HP's to enjoy while your Grados are repaired, and you will something to look forward to when their on there way back after missing them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  


jram0421 said:


> My pair of SR80e are coming in tomorrow. Finally. I've been eagerly awaiting them. Can anyone that has used them give me their opinions?


 
 Congratulations!
 I Have the 80i's and their excellent, and a lot of people say the 80e's are even better.


----------



## diamondears

joseph69 said:


> Sorry to hear this Jay.
> Look on the upside as I always do…at least you have other HP's to enjoy while your Grados are repaired, and you will something to look forward to when their on there way back after missing them.
> 
> Congratulations!
> I Have the 80i's and their excellent, and a lot of people say the 80e's are even better.



Especially with L-Cushions!


----------



## joseph69

diamondears said:


> Especially with L-Cushions!


 
+1
I forgot to mention that.


----------



## pdrm360

ruthieandjohn said:


> When I bought my RS1is, I had the good fortune of being at a dealer that had multiple pairs. There was Quite a difference! I chose the brightest.
> 
> You might hear a difference between your two. Let us know, and enjoy it! You are Lucky! (I have an RS1i AND and RS1 with no plan to depart from either).


 
  
 Well, I might put them on sale or trade, so it's better if I keep them new.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

How is this that Grado's can go "pop" all of a sudden... I'm terrified.


----------



## jaywillin

williamleonhart said:


> How is this that Grado's can go "pop" all of a sudden... I'm terrified.


 
 any headphone can blow a driver, for various reasons,


----------



## TheDreamthinker

ruthieandjohn said:


> Well, I am pleased to report that the box contained what was advertised.  Some on this thread rightly questioned whether my dear Santa Wife would instead commemorate my being naughty, not nice, and perhaps give me some of the well-deserved dirty socks I'd left lying around in the house by popping them into that box!
> 
> But... NOPE!  Grado PS1000s!  They are already broken in, have a brown leather Turbulent Labs headband sleeve, and the sound, with my HPA-1 amp and FiiO X3, is Breathtaking!


 


Spoiler: .






> Initial listening on the lossless albums _Jazz At The Pawnshop & Eric Clapton Unplugged _takes the features of my very best Grados so far (RS1i and HP1000) and adds more:
> 
> 
> Soundstage - I really AM amongst the instruments, and I can almost convince myself that the low notes on the left of the piano come from a different spot than the high notes on the right!
> ...


 
  


  
 Wow...wives can be really nice (/ useful) from time to time (it seems)...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 One lucky dog you are.


----------



## CH23

williamleonhart said:


> How is this that Grado's can go "pop" all of a sudden... I'm terrified.




The easiest way to do it is to connect two leads to a car battery for a short moment of time.

Having your volume at 11 will have the same effect.

At normal listening levels it's near impossible to do so 

DISCLAIMER: don't try to pop your headphones. This kills them. In a bad way.


----------



## jaywillin

ch23 said:


> The easiest way to do it is to connect two leads to a car battery for a short moment of time.
> 
> Having your volume at 11 will have the same effect.
> 
> ...


 
 i wonder what happened to mine then,no car battery, and listening at my usual moderate, to low level, strange.........


----------



## bpcans

How long do you guys let your tubes warm up before starting to listen to your Grado hp's?


----------



## whirlwind

it seems the mad ear takes about 5-10 minutes....to sound its best....depending on what tube i use....but overall about 5-10 minurtes


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> it seems the mad ear takes about 5-10 minutes....to sound its best....depending on what tube i use....but overall about 5-10 minurtes





whirlwind said:


> it seems the mad ear takes about 5-10 minutes....to sound its best....depending on what tube i use....but overall about 5-10 minurtes


Thanks 2dubs, for the 596/6SN7 tube combo on my WA6 it seems that twenty minutes is the minimum amount of warmup they require. Have a great Boxing Day!


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> ch23 said:
> 
> 
> > The easiest way to do it is to connect two leads to a car battery for a short moment of time.
> ...


 
 I dont think it was anything you did, Jay.
  
 Just one of those things that happen...like you said any headphone can have a driver go bad at anytime.
  
 I can, however see how having you amp cranked when you turn it on could cause that to happen.....I really can't imagine too many people having their Grado's playing at that loud of a volume....especially when they are meant for lower volume listening.


----------



## CH23

jaywillin said:


> i wonder what happened to mine then,no car battery, and listening at my usual moderate, to low level, strange.........




Only thing i could think of is having your headphones plugged in when tunring on your amp.

A power peak could happen at that point...


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ch23 said:


> Only thing i could think of is having your headphones plugged in when tunring on your amp.
> 
> A power peak could happen at that point...


 

 I'm sure I don't need to mention it to you, but you know that you should always open your mouth while listening to headphones, right?
  
 In that manner, you relieve the backpressure caused by the musical energy, thereby preventing the ponderomotive force from damaging the headphone drivers.
  
 Physics teaches us this to be true, while art demonstrates it... you have never seen headphones go bad on a singer wearing them while performing, have you??
  
 Q.E.D.


----------



## bassboysam

LD1+ owners, what is the warmest/smoothest tube you've used?  I keep coming back to the WE408A, everything else I have tried has made the amp way too bright and harsh, especially with Grados.  Just wondering if there is anything "better" than the 408s.


----------



## jaywillin

ch23 said:


> Only thing i could think of is having your headphones plugged in when tunring on your amp.
> 
> A power peak could happen at that point...


 
 i'm good about not doing that, i was just listening away, amp had been on a while, strange, 
 defect in the driver somehow ??


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> How long do you guys let your tubes warm up before starting to listen to your Grado hp's?


 
 I usually let my tubes on the WA6 warm-up for 20-30 minutes also before listening, and if I don't I'll listen at very low volumes until they've warmed up. Woo claims it's fine to listen to the amp after 1 minute of warm up for the tubes.


----------



## 020Assassin

ruthieandjohn said:


> I'm sure I don't need to mention it to you, but you know that you should always open your mouth while listening to headphones, right?
> 
> In that manner, you relieve the backpressure caused by the musical energy, thereby preventing the ponderomotive force from damaging the headphone drivers.
> 
> ...


 

 My mouth is always hanging open in amazement, so I'm good.
  
 As to warming up: I warm up the Stax for a few minutes with the volume at minimum before I start listening to them, and basically I always turned down the volume before I plug in a headphone or switch from one headphone to the other. If only just to make sure my eardrums don't get blasted.


----------



## JoeDoe

bassboysam said:


> LD1+ owners, what is the warmest/smoothest tube you've used?  I keep coming back to the WE408A, everything else I have tried has made the amp way too bright and harsh, especially with Grados.  Just wondering if there is anything "better" than the 408s.




Anything Mullard or amperex would get my vote.


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Anything Mullard or amperex would get my vote.


 
 +1


----------



## ruthieandjohn

In my continuing quest to create a total Grado experience, I have reached a new milestone.
  
 To date, I have acquired nearly every Grado headphone model (both Joseph Grado Signature Products and (John) Grado Labs), Grado amps, and the Ultra Wideband Grado cables. (No, that's not the milestone.)
  
 What more could there be?
  
 Well, I first augmented the experience by developing a Grado wardrobe to complete the listening experience...  blue Chambrey shirt and tan twill apron with equipment pockets, both embroidered with the Grado logo.
  
 Well, is there more?
  
 Yes, and This is the milestone... I just discovered the correct music source to complete the Grado listening experience:
  
 I have ordered this.. will arrive this week.
  



 Yep... a CD of Joseph Grado, designer of my HP1000 HP1 headphones that led to the rest of the Grado line, instigator of the HPA-1 amp to go with it.
  
 I knew that he sang opera.  I did not know it had been recorded, nor that that recording could be had.
  
 I am sure it will be the perfect source for my Grado audio chain!


----------



## joseph69

My T1/PS1K impressions.
 OK, so here we go with my impressions of the T1's.
 First of all the build quality is excellent (although I found the cord a bit too long for my listening arrangement)...but better long than too short). The comfort of these HP's is excellent!
 Right out of the box I found these HP's sounded very good too my surprise, being I'm addicted to the Grado sound as you all know. The T1's immediately reminded me of Grado's due to their very clear/detailed open sound, and the instrument separation/tight bass which are all great! The frequencies seemed to be nicely even through out the entire range (regardless of graphs) too my ears. These are semi-open HP's that actually sounds like open back HP's too me due to them having a nice out of your head sound with a nice size sound-stage. I used my MBP (ALAC)>Meridian-203 DAC>Burson Soloist (HI gain) as these are 600-Ohm HP's (haven't tried them with the WA6 yet). I always tend to listen to the HP's I'm comparing to my PS's...and then after 2-3hrs of listening/comparing I switch to the PS's to finish off a couple of more hours of my listening session, and so I can hear the differences between the HP's. So doing this for the past 3 nights I am very impressed/surprised with the T1's performance, and often thought to myself while listening to some of my favorite genre's/tracks…wow I don't think I've ever heard that before with some tracks that I was listening to, and have heard a million times before (guess this is because when I listen, I don't critically listen, I enjoy, unless comparing).  I would then put the PS's on only to find what I thought I never heard before, was there, but only stronger and more forward with the PS's. The PS's have a much more forward/fuller/impactful bigger overall sound/depth than the T1. One area too me that the T1's lack compared to the PS's IMO is the mid-range…which I believe Grado has locked down, as far as my experience. I've never heard a more realistic sounding mid-range (which is where it's at for me) especially the life like vocals from anything but a Grado. The T1 has a very realistic sound too me also (without a doubt) but I definitely like what I hear from the PS's by a good size margin. The bottom line for me (as I'm sure you all probably know/knew) is I do prefer the PS's sound more than the T1…but the T1 is an excellent HP. If I didn't have, or never heard the PS's before I would be more than happy with the T1's all around excellent performance…for sure!!! The T1's are the only HP's so far that have kept my interest, and kept calling me back to listen to out of all the HP's that I've tried/compared to the PS's. I would highly recommend the T1's to anybody looking for a HP with excellent sound/build/comfort qualities. +1 for them!
 Once again, please keep in mind these are just my opinions/thoughts/preferences (and I'm also partial to Grado's) and what I like to hear. I'm just sharing my impressions with you about other HP's from someone who enjoys listening to music and says it like I hear it from an enjoyment point, not a reviewers point/technical/price point, but I still like/enjoy sharing my impressions with others on what I hear from different HP's and fully understand we all hear/like what we like.
    
  
 BTW, I wrote this while listening to 90's Grunge with the T1's...and listened with great enjoyment while doing so!


----------



## Krutsch

joseph69 said:


> My T1/PS1K impressions.
> 
> <snip, snip>


 
  
 Very nice write-up and thanks for sharing...
  
 On this part:
  


> One area too me that the T1's lack compared to the PS's IMO is the mid-range…which I believe Grado has locked down, as far as my experience. I've never heard a more realistic sounding mid-range (which is where it's at for me) especially the life like vocals from anything but a Grado. The T1 has a very realistic sound too me also (without a doubt) but I definitely like what I hear from the PS's by a good size margin.


 
  
 How would you compare the T1's mid-range to a Sennheiser (e.g. HD-650)?
  


> BTW, I wrote this while listening to 90's Grunge with the T1's...and listened with great enjoyment while doing so!


 
 Hopefully you were listening to Alice In Chains


----------



## XLR8

You know critical listening leads to more gray hairs..


----------



## joseph69

krutsch said:


> Very nice write-up and thanks for sharing...
> 
> On this part:
> 
> ...


 
 First of all, I can't believe you said you hope I'm listening to AIC…I was and I am as I was reading your post!
 They are my favorite Grunge band of all time!
  
 I've never heard the HD-650, I've had the HD-439/800's (didn't like the 439 at all) but  I can understand why the HD-800's have a huge following, but compared to the PS's I didn't really care for them. Too me, the music sounded very un-realistic at times (please don't put me in front of the firing squad for saying that for those who own/love them). The only thing I liked about the 800's was the sound-stage…too a certain point. I tried the 800's twice, but they weren't for me. From what I've read the 650's are a dark sounding HP and the T1's are not dark sounding at all, don't know if that helps you? The 800's were not dark sounding too me at all.


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> You know critical listening leads to more gray hairs..


 
 Have salt pepper hair for a while now…but I dyed it that color.


----------



## Krutsch

joseph69 said:


> First of all, I can't believe you said you hope I'm listening to AIC…I was and I am as I was reading your post!
> *They are my favorite Grunge band of all time!*
> 
> I've never heard the HD-650, I've had the HD-439/800's (didn't like the 439 at all) but  I can understand why the HD-800's have a huge following, but compared to the PS's I didn't really care for them. Too me, the music sounded very un-realistic at times (please don't put me in front of the firing squad for saying that for those who own/love them). The only thing I liked about the 800's was the sound-stage…too a certain point. I tried the 800's twice, but they weren't for me. *From what I've read the 650's are a dark sounding HP and the T1's are not dark sounding at al*l, don't know if that helps you? The 800's were not dark sounding too me at all.


 
  
 Mine too...
  
 It's interesting to hear you favorably compare the mid-range of the PS1K to the T1, yet state that the T1s are not dark sounding. Makes me really, really want to try the T1.
  
 I like (no, love) my HD-650s, but I am finding as time goes by, there is a growing collection of music that isn't as listenable to me with those cans. Conversely, my RS2i are a favorite with a some of my collection, so I am looking for a 'phone that can bridge the gap.
  
 Anyway, congrats on you new T1s.


----------



## joseph69

krutsch said:


> Mine too...
> 
> It's interesting to hear you favorably compare the mid-range of the PS1K to the T1, yet state that the T1s are not dark sounding. Makes me really, really want to try the T1.
> 
> ...


 
 +1 for AIC
 Actually, I just switched over to the PS's and they have more mid-bass which makes them sound slightly darker (not dark) and richer than the T1.
 I would highly recommend trying them. Thanks for the congratulations, but I don't feel the need/want to own them between my owning the RS1i/PS1k's, but like I said they are excellent HP's.
  
 BTW, the T1's are more forgiving than the PS's with poorer recordings.


----------



## Krutsch

joseph69 said:


> +1 for AIC
> Actually, I just switched over to the PS's and they have more mid-bass which makes them sound slightly darker (not dark) and richer than the T1.
> I would highly recommend trying them. Thanks for the congratulations, but I don't feel the need/want to own them between my owning the RS1i/PS1k's, but like I said they are excellent HP's.
> 
> BTW, the *T1's are more forgiving than the PS's with poorer recordings.*


 
  
 In what way? Softer detail (i.e. less harsh) or more balanced FR (i.e. not accentuating the high-mids, like on some pop recordings) or something else?
  
 BTW, how would you compare the PS1K with the GS1K (which I am seriously considering snapping up...).
  
 Thanks, in advance.


----------



## joseph69

krutsch said:


> In what way? Softer detail (i.e. less harsh) or more balanced FR (i.e. not accentuating the high-mids, like on some pop recordings) or something else?
> 
> BTW, how would you compare the PS1K with the GS1K (which I am seriously considering snapping up...).
> 
> Thanks, in advance.


 
 The T1's sound have a more balanced FR in the mid-bass. The PS's with certain tracks/recordings can have a bit too much mid-bass, especially at lower volumes IMO. I don't find the PS's to accentuate the high frequencies like others may…at all.
 I personally didn't like either the GSi/e. The GSi's mid-range was much too recessed for me, and I didn't care the the GSe's sound-signature…at all.
 I would take the T1's over either GS.


----------



## Krutsch

joseph69 said:


> The T1's sound have a more balanced FR in the mid-bass. The PS's with certain tracks/recordings can have a bit too much mid-bass, especially at lower volumes IMO. I don't find the PS's to accentuate the high frequencies like others may…at all.
> I personally didn't like either the GSi/e. The GSi's mid-range was much too recessed for me, and I didn't care the the GSe's sound-signature…at all.
> I would take the T1's over either GS.


 

 Hey, thanks @joseph69 for your thoughts; that settles it, I need to audition a T1. Might be time to go to a meet...
  
 ...or maybe organize one here


----------



## joseph69

krutsch said:


> Hey, thanks @joseph69 for your thoughts; that settles it, I need to audition a T1. Might be time to go to a meet...
> 
> ...or maybe organize one here


 
 Your welcome, anytime!


----------



## NZtechfreak

krutsch said:


> Hey, thanks @joseph69
> for your thoughts; that settles it, I need to audition a T1. Might be time to go to a meet...
> 
> ...or maybe organize one here




As a Grado lover who moved on to other headphones, I'd also say it's well worth your while to try the T1 if genre bandwidth is the order of the day. The HE-6 even better, although you're committing to climbing the amping mountain with the HE-6.


----------



## colgatetotal

Kept telling myself that I'd buy a GS1000e for Christmas but just couldn't pull the trigger on such an expensive item, especially in Canada where it'd cost $1250 after tax. So instead, I went to the local audio shop and asked to buy the G-Cushions.

 Rep: "You have the PS1000?"
 Me: "No, the SR225i."
 Rep: "These don't fit on those. They only fit on on the PS1000 or GS1000."
 Me: "I'd like to buy them anyway."

 Didn't care about correcting the employee and getting into an argument. Went home, put the G-cushions on my SR225i, and got ice picks in my ears. All the reports that the G-cushions + SR series = horrible sound was correct. The bass was wiped out and the treble overpowered everything. But then I fiddled with the equalizer and WOW. Now I have almost-GS sound from a midrange model. Loving it, and I can live with the downside that they sound awful outside my computer. Realtek gets a lot of deserved hate, but I'm thankful that they have a driver-end digital equalizer.


----------



## joseph69

colgatetotal said:


> Kept telling myself that I'd buy a GS1000e for Christmas but just couldn't pull the trigger on such an expensive item, especially in Canada where it'd cost $1250 after tax. So instead, I went to the local audio shop and asked to buy the G-Cushions.
> 
> Rep: "You have the PS1000?"
> Me: "No, the SR225i."
> ...


 
 Real good sale man, he really knows his stuff! 
 I Agree 100% the SR models don't sound good with the (G) cushions.
 Glad to hear some EQ did the trick for you.


----------



## diamondears

joseph69 said:


> Real good sale man, he really knows his stuff!
> I Agree 100% the SR models don't sound good with the (G) cushions.
> Glad to hear some EQ did the trick for you.




My experience too. Any of you tried mods with the G? Haven't tried any, but any of you tried the tape mod with the G? The Gs are so comfortable I'm now entertaining the idea of modding.


----------



## 020Assassin

joseph69 said:


> I Agree 100% the SR models don't sound good with the (G) cushions.


 
  
 I'll get some G-cushions (both EarZonk and Grado) in January (when a friend will bring them over), that I will try on my SR325iS, but with distancers made by ApatN. I'll report back on that.


----------



## diamondears

020assassin said:


> I'll get some G-cushions (both EarZonk and Grado) in January (when a friend will bring them over), that I will try on my SR325iS, but with distancers made by ApatN. I'll report back on that.




Distancers? I think the Gs makes the treble and mids too much because the drivers get too near the ears. So distancers seem like a good idea. What exactly is it?


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> My T1/PS1K impressions.
> OK, so here we go with my impressions of the T1's.
> First of all the build quality is excellent (although I found the cord a bit too long for my listening arrangement)...but better long than too short). The comfort of these HP's is excellent!
> Right out of the box I found these HP's sounded very good too my surprise, being I'm addicted to the Grado sound as you all know. The T1's immediately reminded me of Grado's due to their very clear/detailed open sound, and the instrument separation/tight bass which are all great! The frequencies seemed to be nicely even through out the entire range (regardless of graphs) too my ears. These are semi-open HP's that actually sounds like open back HP's too me due to them having a nice out of your head sound with a nice size sound-stage. I used my MBP (ALAC)>Meridian-203 DAC>Burson Soloist (HI gain) as these are 600-Ohm HP's (haven't tried them with the WA6 yet). I always tend to listen to the HP's I'm comparing to my PS's...and then after 2-3hrs of listening/comparing I switch to the PS's to finish off a couple of more hours of my listening session, and so I can hear the differences between the HP's. So doing this for the past 3 nights I am very impressed/surprised with the T1's performance, and often thought to myself while listening to some of my favorite genre's/tracks…wow I don't think I've ever heard that before with some tracks that I was listening to, and have heard a million times before (guess this is because when I listen, I don't critically listen, I enjoy, unless comparing).  I would then put the PS's on only to find what I thought I never heard before, was there, but only stronger and more forward with the PS's. The PS's have a much more forward/fuller/impactful bigger overall sound/depth than the T1. One area too me that the T1's lack compared to the PS's IMO is the mid-range…which I believe Grado has locked down, as far as my experience. I've never heard a more realistic sounding mid-range (which is where it's at for me) especially the life like vocals from anything but a Grado. The T1 has a very realistic sound too me also (without a doubt) but I definitely like what I hear from the PS's by a good size margin. The bottom line for me (as I'm sure you all probably know/knew) is I do prefer the PS's sound more than the T1…but the T1 is an excellent HP. If I didn't have, or never heard the PS's before I would be more than happy with the T1's all around excellent performance…for sure!!! The T1's are the only HP's so far that have kept my interest, and kept calling me back to listen to out of all the HP's that I've tried/compared to the PS's. I would highly recommend the T1's to anybody looking for a HP with excellent sound/build/comfort qualities. +1 for them!
> ...


 
 Nice little review , Joseph.
  
 Thanks for sharing your impressions on the T1......I have been waiting to hear your thoughts....nicely done.
  


krutsch said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > First of all, I can't believe you said you hope I'm listening to AIC…I was and I am as I was reading your post!
> ...


 
 When I owned the HD650 I also owned the RS1i.....each can complimented the other one very nicely.
  
 The comfort and dark sound of the 650 drew me in big time...great can.
  
 The RS1i did everything for me with most genres that I listen too......just sometimes you really want a nice laid back sound.....which the 650 can produce so nice.


----------



## BobJS

whirlwind said:


> Nice little review , Joseph.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your impressions on the T1......I have been waiting to hear your thoughts....nicely done.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I love my RS1i.  If I want a laid back sound, I listen to the SR325is for 5 minutes, then *go back* to the RS1i.  Ahhh.... nice and laid back.


----------



## whirlwind

bobjs said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Nice little review , Joseph.
> ...


 
  Ha ha.....I also owned the 325is.....great cans....loved them for front row , center stage, in your face rock!
  
 For me....the RS1i with tubes had a much more enjoyable top end and was the best low volume cans that I have ever used.


----------



## diamondears

bobjs said:


> I love my RS1i.  If I want a laid back sound, I listen to the SR325is for 5 minutes, then *go back* to the RS1i.  Ahhh.... nice and laid back.



I'm missing them (had both SR325is and RS1i), but especially the RS1i. Reasons being, I think, are it's great sounding and at same time UNIQUE. I can't find anything similar to its sound. The one who bought it from me is one lucky head-fier.


----------



## whirlwind

diamondears said:


> bobjs said:
> 
> 
> > I love my RS1i.  If I want a laid back sound, I listen to the SR325is for 5 minutes, then *go back* to the RS1i.  Ahhh.... nice and laid back.
> ...


 
 Yeah.....I had some audio orgasms listening to electric guitar with those cans


----------



## diamondears

whirlwind said:


> Yeah.....I had some audio orgasms listening to electric guitar with those cans




For me I find them best for high volumes. Maybe mine is bit different. On low volumes there's something missing, I feel. Somewhere in the mids, male falsettos I find. On high volumes, they're just right! Ahhhhh...

Does the RS1e sound like this???


----------



## whirlwind

diamondears said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah.....I had some audio orgasms listening to electric guitar with those cans
> ...


 
  
 I have never heard the RS1e....others will chime in to help on that.
  
 That is the thing when trying to compare how cans sound....everybody listens with different gear at different volumes and with different ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I always thought the RS1i was the only can I ever heard that never lost detail at low volume....it was one of the things I liked best about it........but everybody might not see it that way.
  
 I even always found it strang when people said they listened to Grados at high volume....I was like ....oh good lord  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......hahaha


----------



## joseph69

diamondears said:


> My experience too. Any of you tried mods with the G? Haven't tried any, but any of you tried the tape mod with the G? The Gs are so comfortable I'm now entertaining the idea of modding.


 
 No, never, I only use them on the PS1K's…which I know is obvious. 
  


020assassin said:


> I'll get some G-cushions (both EarZonk and Grado) in January (when a friend will bring them over), that I will try on my SR325iS, but with distancers made by ApatN. I'll report back on that.


 
 I tried them with the 325is's, but didn't like them.
 I also tried to get my hands on some distances at the time, but didn't put much effort into it.
 Definitely looking to hear your impressions with the distances. 
  


whirlwind said:


> Nice little review , Joseph.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your impressions on the T1......I have been waiting to hear your thoughts....nicely done.


 
 Thanks whirlwind.
 Real good sounding HP!




   
Quote:
  
  


whirlwind said:


> Ha ha.....I also owned the 325is.....great cans....loved them for front row , center stage, in your face rock!
> 
> For me....the RS1i with tubes had a much more enjoyable top end and was the best low volume cans that I have ever used.


 
 Couldn't agree more.


----------



## jaywillin

krutsch said:


> In what way? Softer detail (i.e. less harsh) or more balanced FR (i.e. not accentuating the high-mids, like on some pop recordings) or something else?
> 
> BTW, how would you compare the PS1K with the GS1K (which I am seriously considering snapping up...).
> 
> Thanks, in advance.


 
 the t1's have gobs of detail, extension , its just done right IMO. nice decay.
 one of the problems, and i seem to be unique in feeling this, the ps1k could at times, seem too extended in the treble, the right note, on the right track, would be noticeable, and not in a good way,
 it wasn't frequent, but enough where it was a problem for me. 
 the t1 is just so even, balanced, no "humps" "bumps" aggerated frequencies , 
 give it the right amp, which you have one of the best for the t1 Krutsch, and its great, and given what one can be had for on the used market, its a great buy !


----------



## bpcans

krutsch said:


> Hey, thanks
> ...or maybe organize one here ;)


ding ding ding! Great idea K, a headphone meet might break the winter up now that it's returned to Minnesota.


----------



## joseph69

diamondears said:


> For me I find them best for high volumes. Maybe mine is bit different. On low volumes there's something missing, I feel. Somewhere in the mids, male falsettos I find. On high volumes, they're just right! Ahhhhh...
> 
> Does the RS1e sound like this???


 
 I would have to agree with whirlwind on the RS1i not loosing any SQ especially detail at low volumes, but I do find that all of my Grado's call for a different volume mostly just above a moderate and before high volume (sweet spot). And much depends on the recording, of course.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

@joseph69, thanks for your great comparison of the T1 and the PS1000s. I liked the description of your method, I.e., starting with the unfamiliar headphone, so you were comparing it to your long-established memory of the reference headphone. 

Having just gotten the PS 1000, which takes the best of the best features of my best Grados (RS1i and HP1000 HP1 version) and makes them better (adds soundstage, bass, micro detail, and comfort), I had been considering rhe Beyerdynamic cousin of the T1, namely the T5p, as a possible closed headphone for those few times when I need one. So your comparison was most useful. Thanks!


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> the t1's have gobs of detail, extension , its just done right IMO. nice decay.
> 
> the t1 is just so even, balanced, no "humps" "bumps" aggerated frequencies


 
 Without a doubt the T1 has excellent detail/clarity and the sound is exceptionally even/balanced too me also.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> @joseph69, thanks for your great comparison of the T1 and the PS1000s. I liked the description of your method, I.e., starting with the unfamiliar headphone, so you were comparing it to your long-established memory of the reference headphone.
> 
> Having just gotten the PS 1000, which takes the best of the best features of my best Grados (RS1i and HP1000 HP1 version) and makes them better (adds soundstage, bass, micro detail, and comfort), I had been considering rhe Beyerdynamic cousin of the T1, namely the T5p, as a possible closed headphone for those few times when I need one. So your comparison was most useful. Thanks!


 
 Thank you, and you welcome. Glad to hear your liking the PS1K's…I find myself reaching/listening for/to them with the Soloist more and more.
 Even though the T1 is semi-open, I would definitely give a listen to their closed back HP if I were interested in one.


----------



## diamondears

joseph69 said:


> I would have to agree with whirlwind on the RS1i not loosing any SQ especially detail at low volumes, but I do find that all of my Grado's call for a different volume mostly just above a moderate and before high volume (sweet spot). And much depends on the recording, of course.



I may have to look for an RS1i! Darn you two...


----------



## Textfeud

diamondears said:


> I may have to look for an RS1i! Darn you two...


 
 Yes, you should


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Thank you, and you welcome. Glad to hear your liking the PS1K's…I find myself reaching/listening for/to them with the Soloist more and more.
> Even though the T1 is semi-open, I would definitely give a listen to their closed back HP if I were interested in one.


It's great to hear that you guys are enjoying your PS1K's so much. Joseph, your good review of the T1's has me thinking again about the Mcintosh MHP1000's. When I demoed them thru a MBP > AQ Dragonfly playing FLAC files the sound IMHO was nothing less than stunning.


----------



## whirlwind

bpcans said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, and you welcome. Glad to hear your liking the PS1K's…I find myself reaching/listening for/to them with the Soloist more and more.
> ...


 
 Can't wait to hear your impressions if you get them.


----------



## bpcans

diamondears said:


> I may have to look for an RS1i! Darn you two...


*


textfeud said:



			Yes, you should 

Click to expand...

*+1 Without a single doubt yes you should check into a pair of RS1i's.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

bpcans said:


> +1 Without a single doubt yes you should check into a pair of RS1i's.


 

 I agree.  Until I got my PS1000s, the RS1is were my favorites, besting the Sennheiser HD800 and a classic RS1 with buttons in headtime and fun.


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> Can't wait to hear your impressions if you get them.


2dubs, the MHP1000's were so new when I heard them that there weren't any third party reviews available at that time. They are definitely a luxury item in my world owing mostly to their $2K price point.


----------



## diamondears

bpcans said:


> *
> *+1 Without a single doubt yes you should check into a pair of RS1i's.




Had it before...bought LCD-2F...bought LCD-2 Rev. 2...sold RS1i and SR325is to get out of bankruptcy lol...now selling LCD-2F to get PS500e or RS1i... If only one choice, which should I buy???


----------



## ruthieandjohn

diamondears said:


> Had it before...bought LCD-2F...bought LCD-2 Rev. 2...sold RS1i and SR325is to get out of bankruptcy lol...now selling LCD-2F to get PS500e or RS1i... If only one choice, which should I buy???



I have the PS500s (non e) and the RS1i. I'd prefer the RS1i, although for some reason, just a few days ago when I hooked my PS500s into the headphone output of an old Sony Diskman portable CD player, the PS500s sounded WAY better than the RS1is I had in there just before. 

I'd also try to get folks' opinions on the difference between the PS500 and the PS500e. Seach for TTVJ Loaner Program, where folks wrote several reviews of the new 500e, and some I think compared it to the PS500.


----------



## joseph69

textfeud said:


> Yes, you should


 
 Yes, he should.
  


bpcans said:


> It's great to hear that you guys are enjoying your PS1K's so much. Joseph, your good review of the T1's has me thinking again about the Mcintosh MHP1000's. When I demoed them thru a MBP > AQ Dragonfly playing FLAC files the sound IMHO was nothing less than stunning.


 
 I really wished that my local Best Buy had them, but they don't, and I even checked again before the Holidays thinking maybe they had gotten them, but they hadn't. I do believe they use the Beyerdynamics Tesla Technology, but I'm not 100% sure. If they do, I would think they sound very similar if not the same? Oh, and PLEASE STOP with the MCINTOSH...your making me want to try the MHA-100* badly* after hearing what the Soloist did for the PS1K's!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


diamondears said:


> Had it before...bought LCD-2F...bought LCD-2 Rev. 2...sold RS1i and SR325is to get out of bankruptcy lol...now selling LCD-2F to get PS500e or RS1i... If only one choice, which should I buy???


 
 What do you like/dislike about the LCD-2F and why are you looking to sell them?
 I'm asking because I'm interested in trying the LCD-X (or maybe the 2F) and you are interested in selling yours, and I've heard they are both very similar in sound with the X having a slight upper hand out of the two.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Yes, he should.
> 
> I really wished that my local Best Buy had them, but they don't, and I even checked again before the Holidays thinking maybe they had gotten them, but they hadn't. I do believe they use the Beyerdynamics Tesla Technology, but I'm not 100% sure. If they do, I would think they sound very similar if not the same? *Oh, and PLEASE STOP with the MCINTOSH...your making me want to try the MHA-100 badly after hearing what the Soloist did for the PS1K's!!!
> 
> ...


 
 don't look into the light joseph !!


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> textfeud said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you should
> ...


 
 I really like tubes over solid state and not much for dacs built in with the amp.....but the MHA-100......I would love to hear....even though I think it is way too expensive to use just as an headphone amp.
  
 It is truely stuning to look at  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I would love to hear my HD800 on that amp...or better yet the Orpheus......just give me 10 minutes please.....or better yet, the whole Dark Side of The Moon album


----------



## colgatetotal

diamondears said:


> My experience too. Any of you tried mods with the G? Haven't tried any, but any of you tried the tape mod with the G? The Gs are so comfortable I'm now entertaining the idea of modding.


 
  
 I tried the tape mod with the L-cush for a while. Improved bass impact but significantly reduced the signature Grado airiness. Instead, I did the vent mod (punching the felt behind the driver with a ballpoint pen) and that did the trick.
  
 I'd assume taping up the G-cush would reduce airiness as well, and that's something that no amount of EQ can fix.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> don't look into the light joseph !!


 
 I'm really trying not to Jay, but its real, really hard, and hearing what the Soloist did, I so curious to hear the MHA-100/PS1K's. *I* *need help, badly, it just doesn't stop!!!*
  


whirlwind said:


> I really like tubes over solid state and not much for dacs built in with the amp.....but the MHA-100......I would love to hear....even though I think it is way too expensive to use just as an headphone amp.
> 
> It is truely stuning to look at
> 
> ...


 
 I know, it is very expensive, and your making a very good point, but like you, I would just love to hear the PS1K's out of it, but then you know what what happen if I did and was more blown away with the combo than the Soloist…I would have to institutionalize myself, for sure!
  


colgatetotal said:


> I tried the tape mod with the L-cush for a while. Improved bass impact but significantly reduced the signature Grado airiness. Instead, I did the vent mod (punching the felt behind the driver with a ballpoint pen) and that did the trick.
> 
> I'd assume taping up the G-cush would reduce airiness as well, and that's something that no amount of EQ can fix.


 
 Which HP's are you talking about, the RS1i's?


----------



## diamondears

joseph69 said:


> Yes, he should.
> 
> I really wished that my local Best Buy had them, but they don't, and I even checked again before the Holidays thinking maybe they had gotten them, but they hadn't. I do believe they use the Beyerdynamics Tesla Technology, but I'm not 100% sure. If they do, I would think they sound very similar if not the same? Oh, and PLEASE STOP with the MCINTOSH...your making me want to try the MHA-100 *badly* after hearing what the Soloist did for the PS1K's!!! :veryevil:
> 
> ...



The LCD-2F didn't have a "wow" or x-factor on me. It's an "ordinarily" very good HP for me, for lack of better term. It has very good treble, very good mids, quite good bass. But it didn't "wow" me. There's nothing in it that excites me. Maybe a factor in this is that I came from Grados, RS1i and SR325is, which I still both have at the time. Pretty high standard already, quite sure you'all agree. 

The LCD-2 Rev. 2, otoh, made me say "wow". They're "a step above the rest" kind of excellence, not "ordinarily" excellent at all. The mids are lush, as it should be..the treble are not bright, but not lacking and still detailed, in fact they sound...aaaah...silky smooth, velvety smoooooooth...and the bass, down into the sub-bass, they're just sooooo ARTICULATE...it's not boosted like other "bass" phones, it's just "there", present and, again, articulate=doesn't sound monotonous=each different bass note you can distinguish from each other, with all the realistic presence and full-bodied-ness. It's really a treat, a surprise listening to them. It's like, damn...a HP could sound like this?! It's like listening to a 3-way floorstanders now, coming from 2-way bookshelf speakers. 

What also surprised me is that its doesn't sound dark to me at all as described by many. They're dead neutral; it's just that it has excellent, full-bodied and articulate bass. Compared to most cans, yeah sure they'll sound dark. But if you step back a little, then listen to it carefully, with transparent and truly neutral gears, mind you, it's really a pleasure to listen to. (See my sig for main tig used.) 

I couldn't believe an HP could sound like this (did I say that already?...). Silky smooth...velvety smooth...(sorry I'm repeating myself again). The sound is just so sophisticated...it has a sound that sets it apart from others...like the Grado RS1i...I fully get how this cans single-handedly brought Audeze to the top of the Head-Fi world. Highly recommended.

I also get now how the O2 is transparent, by design, objectively and subjectively...and how important low output impedance of HP amps should be for those tight, articulate bass. I understand why many find the O2 to be bright...their phones are bright, or their phones are no longer producing bloomy and boosted bass caused by other high output impedance amps, or doesn't have that articulate bass of the LCD-2 Rev. 2.

So no reason for me to keep the LCD-2F...

Cheers.


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> I really like tubes over solid state and not much for dacs built in with the amp.....but the MHA-100......I would love to hear....even though I think it is way too expensive to use just as an headphone amp.
> 
> It is truely stuning to look at
> 
> I would love to hear my HD800 on that amp...or better yet the Orpheus......just give me 10 minutes please.....or better yet, the whole Dark Side of The Moon album


As I sit listening to the 30th Anniversary Edition of "Jazz at the Pawnshop" just purchased this morning from iTunes I can clearly see how a guy like me could easily spend the cost of a Mcintosh MHA-100 while blithely climbing up the audio gear ladder. Come to think of it I've already spent more than 2/3rds of that on what I'm presently using. It's hard to imagine what audio gear combo could wrench even more detail out of a recording made in 1976?


----------



## diamondears

bpcans said:


> As I sit listening to the 30th Anniversary Edition of "Jazz at the Pawnshop" just purchased this morning from iTunes I can clearly see how a guy like me could easily spend the cost of a Mcintosh MHA-100 while blithely climbing up the audio gear ladder. Come to think of it I've already spent more than 2/3rds of that on what I'm presently using. It's hard to imagine what audio gear combo could wrench even more detail out of a recording made in 1976?




Oh, you haven't heard the DSD version yet...that would mean DSD native capable DACs (ca-ching!), players...etc etc...

Can't say enough good things about the Jazz Pawnshop albums. They're among my top 3 jazz albums (well 4, if you count Jazz at Pawnshop as 2 albums, or 5 of you count them as having 3 CDs), alongside "Kind of Blue" by Miles Davis, and the album "Duke Ellington and John Coltrane". I could listen to them all day long...with the RS1i and LCD-2 alternating by the hour... I miss my RS1i!


----------



## bpcans

diamondears said:


> Oh, you haven't heard the DSD version yet...that would mean DSD native capable DACs (ca-ching!), players...etc etc...
> 
> Can't say enough good things about the Jazz Pawnshop albums. They're among my top 3 jazz albums (well 4, if you count Jazz at Pawnshop as 2 albums, or 5 of you count them as having 3 CDs), alongside "Kind of Blue" by Miles Davis, and the album "Duke Ellington and John Coltrane". I could listen to them all day long...with the RS1i and LCD-2 alternating by the hour... I miss my RS1i!


Might you include Bill Evans "Waltz for Debby" as a not to bad recording? Yes I'm limited by my DAC•ITx from enjoying DSD versions of my favorite recordings, but Christmas found me blessed with family and audio gear upgrade challenged. After X-mas sales, yeah that's the ticket.


----------



## diamondears

bpcans said:


> Might you include Bill Evans "Waltz for Debby" as a not to bad recording? Yes I'm limited by my DAC•ITx from enjoying DSD versions of my favorite recordings, but Christmas found me blessed with family and audio gear upgrade challenged. After X-mas sales, yeah that's the ticket.




Non greater than family...who btw all fall into sleep whenever their Daddy plays those audiophile grade Jazz recordings...lol

Bill Evans...ahh...I have "The Complete Village Vanguard Recordings 1961" Discs 2 and 3 (night sessions)...yeah, awesome jazz too...


----------



## whirlwind

bpcans said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I really like tubes over solid state and not much for dacs built in with the amp.....but the MHA-100......I would love to hear....even though I think it is way too expensive to use just as an headphone amp.
> ...


 
 Yeah, I hear you......sometimes you think.....it can't get any better than this....but It can always get better  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It is like the internet....there is no end  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 In the end, it is all bout enjoying the music, and that means something different to each and everyone of us.
  
 Everybody has their own agenda on what they want...heck some even enjoy the gear more than the music.....this hobby is about whatever makes you happy.
  
 For me ...I like a comfortable light can that will stay on my head when I find great synergy and PRat with my system....I tend to head bob....feet tap....and clap and smile....when everything is right....
  
 For me...music soothes my sole and if i had too live with just one headphone and one amp.....I could live with my mad ear and a pair of RS1i  with no problem......although I would really miss the HD800....the RS1i and mad ear provide all the synergy and PRaT that I need to fully enjoy my music.
  
 I am enjoying all types of blues more and more  as I get older.
  
 enough rambling....but if one can afford a MHA-100 and they really want it....I say go for it....life is to short....be happy


----------



## ruthieandjohn

With all these references, I am AFRAID to look up what a McIntosh MHA-100 is... Don't want to get hooked by a first dose of heroin.  I will remain Ignorant.  (If ignorance is bliss, then I am the happiest guy in the world!)


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> With all these references, I am AFRAID to look up what a McIntosh MHA-100 is... Don't want to get hooked by a first dose of heroin.  I will remain Ignorant.  (If ignorance is bliss, then I am the happiest guy in the world!)


 
 It is an amp....a $5000 amp....that i assume....sounds very nice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You should be very happy.....you have a wonderful collection of grado's at your house


----------



## ruthieandjohn

whirlwind said:


> It is an amp....a $5000 amp....that i assume....sounds very nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I am indeed VERY fortunate.
  
 And since to me, Grado-approved puts an amp at the top of my list, I will be entirely content with my RA-1 and HPA-1.  If I were to look for another, it would be the Melos SHA-1 Gold tube amp, only because that is the amp that Joseph Grado recommended before developing his own, and is still used at Grado Labs for their own listening.  And it is cheaper, when you can find it.


----------



## diamondears

ruthieandjohn said:


> I am indeed VERY fortunate.
> 
> And since to me, Grado-approved puts an amp at the top of my list, I will be entirely content with my RA-1 and HPA-1.  If I were to look for another, it would be the Melos SHA-1 Gold tube amp, only because that is the amp that Joseph Grado recommended before developing his own, and is still used at Grado Labs for their own listening.  And it is cheaper, when you can find it.



I wonder what amps Grado Labs test the current models now. Still tubes (those you mentioned), or now solid states to keep up with the other preferences of the market. Looks like tge current "e" series are smoothed out and with more bass...looks SS tested to me...?


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > It is an amp....a $5000 amp....that i assume....sounds very nice
> ...


 
 If you are interested in the tube sound for your Grados...something like a WA6 would let you know if you liked the tube sound....without breaking the bank too much.......I have no idea about the Melos SHA-1.....but I assume you would be dropping a lot of coin on that.


----------



## bpcans

ruthieandjohn said:


> With all these references, I am AFRAID to look up what a McIntosh MHA-100 is... Don't want to get hooked by a first dose of heroin.  I will remain Ignorant.  (If ignorance is bliss, then I am the happiest guy in the world!)


No, I am the happiest man in the whole flat as a pancake world! Sail to the edge and you'll find sea monsters.


----------



## 020Assassin

diamondears said:


> Non greater than family...who btw all fall into sleep whenever their Daddy plays those audiophile grade Jazz recordings...lol
> 
> Bill Evans...ahh...I have "The Complete Village Vanguard Recordings 1961" Discs 2 and 3 (night sessions)...yeah, awesome jazz too...


 

 Currently listening to Miles Davis In Person Saturday Night at the Blackhawk, Japanese Mastersound CD, through a Tivoli CD played connected directly to my Stax Lambda Nova Basic set....


----------



## Krutsch

bpcans said:


> No, I am the happiest man in the whole flat as a pancake world! Sail to the edge and you'll find sea monsters.


 

@bpcans  ... they have an MHA-100 at Audio Perfection on display and ready for demo. Take your cans down there and try to out


----------



## Krutsch

bpcans said:


> ding ding ding! Great idea K, a headphone meet might break the winter up now that it's returned to Minnesota.


 

 I have an idea on that and if I can get a venue I have in mind to agree, I am going to canvas the locals on Head-Fi to gauge interest.


----------



## bpcans

krutsch said:


> @bpcans
> ... they have an MHA-100 at Audio Perfection on display and ready for demo. Take your cans down there and try to out :evil:


Ah oh, and the MHP-1000's are right down the street at WorstBuy. What if the two were to "meet"?


----------



## joseph69

diamondears said:


> The LCD-2F didn't have a "wow" or x-factor on me. It's an "ordinarily" very good HP for me, for lack of better term. It has very good treble, very good mids, quite good bass. But it didn't "wow" me. There's nothing in it that excites me. Maybe a factor in this is that I came from Grados, RS1i and SR325is, which I still both have at the time. Pretty high standard already, quite sure you'all agree.
> 
> The LCD-2 Rev. 2, otoh, made me say "wow". They're "a step above the rest" kind of excellence, not "ordinarily" excellent at all. The mids are lush, as it should be..the treble are not bright, but not lacking and still detailed, in fact they sound...aaaah...silky smooth, velvety smoooooooth...and the bass, down into the sub-bass, they're just sooooo ARTICULATE...it's not boosted like other "bass" phones, it's just "there", present and, again, articulate=doesn't sound monotonous=each different bass note you can distinguish from each other, with all the realistic presence and full-bodied-ness. It's really a treat, a surprise listening to them. It's like, damn...a HP could sound like this?! It's like listening to a 3-way floorstanders now, coming from 2-way bookshelf speakers.
> 
> ...


 
 I'm lost!
 So you have both the LCD-2 Rev.2 and the LCD-2F and you're selling the LCD-2F?
 If yes, you like the Rev.2 better than the 2F, correct?
 Sorry I'm not quite following you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> With all these references, I am AFRAID to look up what a McIntosh MHA-100 is... Don't want to get hooked by a first dose of heroin.  I will remain Ignorant.  (If ignorance is bliss, then I am the happiest guy in the world!)


 
 I must agree, sometime ignorance is happiness!
  


whirlwind said:


> It is an amp....a $5000 amp....that i assume....sounds very nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 +1


----------



## bbophead

020assassin said:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 A truly great album and great sounding.  You are there.


----------



## gefski

From my wife----a new headband. It's the Turbulent Labs Saddle Manta. 

Just how I wanted the Rs1is to look!


----------



## whirlwind

gefski said:


> From my wife----a new headband. It's the Turbulent Labs Saddle Manta.
> 
> Just how I wanted the Rs1is to look!


 
 Those look great!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Now, if you can just add Martin's custom gimbals!


----------



## bbophead

Beautiful headband!  Congrats.


----------



## bpcans

gefski said:


> From my wife----a new headband. It's the Turbulent Labs Saddle Manta.
> 
> Just how I wanted the Rs1is to look!


*


whirlwind said:



			Those look great!   

Now, if you can just add Martin's custom gimbals!  
		
Click to expand...

**


bbophead said:



			Beautiful headband!  Congrats.
		
Click to expand...

*I see an evening of good listening on a Saturday night ahead.


----------



## joseph69

gefski said:


> From my wife----a new headband. It's the Turbulent Labs Saddle Manta.
> 
> Just how I wanted the Rs1is to look!


 
 Those look excellent!!!
 Makes me want to buy that color headband for my RS1i's.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






>


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I love the way that the headband matches the wood!!


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> I love the way that the headband matches the wood!!


 
 +1


----------



## bpcans

ruthieandjohn said:


> I love the way that the headband matches the wood!!


It not only matches but those headbands are comfortable to boot.


----------



## diamondears

joseph69 said:


> I'm lost!
> So you have both the LCD-2 Rev.2 and the LCD-2F and you're selling the LCD-2F?
> If yes, you like the Rev.2 better than the 2F, correct?
> Sorry I'm not quite following you.




Yes. Keeping the LCD-2 Rev. 2, rather than the LCD-2Fazors, for the reasons I liked in the LCD-2 Rev. 2s. These cans would make anyone appreciate solid states' neutrality and low output impedance IMHO. When I was demoing these Rev. 2s, the diminutive iFi nano iDSD's amp sounds much better to me than the WA22, and even another SS in the Soloist (using the iFi nano iDSD's DAC section in all instances). But I digress, sorry.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > I love the way that the headband matches the wood!!
> ...


 
 +2


----------



## HPiper

Would you say that for the most part the E series was a positive upgrade across the board or are there certain models where the older 'i' version sounds better and others where the 'E' version is clearly the better sounding of the two? I am looking at the SR325 and/or RS2 (maybe the RS1) with this question.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

gefski said:


> From my wife----a new headband. It's the Turbulent Labs Saddle Manta.
> 
> Just how I wanted the Rs1is to look!




Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice! I should get that for my RS1i's *drool*


----------



## joseph69

diamondears said:


> Yes. Keeping the LCD-2 Rev. 2, rather than the LCD-2Fazors, for the reasons I liked in the LCD-2 Rev. 2s. These cans would make anyone appreciate solid states' neutrality and low output impedance IMHO. When I was demoing these Rev. 2s, the diminutive iFi nano iDSD's amp sounds much better to me than the WA22, and even another SS in the Soloist (using the iFi nano iDSD's DAC section in all instances). But I digress, sorry.


 
 Thanks, I just realized there were 2 different LCD-2's, I didn't know so thats what confused me. When I looked on Audeze's site (last week) I didn't see both, I only saw the LCD-2F.
 I looked on Moon Audios site and they have both.
 Is one of the 2 an older/newer model?
 Also, to be sure, the 2 Rev.2 is the HP that WOWED you, correct?
 I'm asking because I would like to try them.
 Thanks.
  


hpiper said:


> Would you say that for the most part the E series was a positive upgrade across the board or are there certain models where the older 'i' version sounds better and others where the 'E' version is clearly the better sounding of the two? I am looking at the SR325 and/or RS2 (maybe the RS1) with this question.


 
 There seems to be a lot of mixed opinions with different models and series for the most part.
 I do believe most people really like the 325e, but not so much the RS1e, from what I've read.


----------



## diamondears

joseph69 said:


> Thanks, I just realized there were 2 different LCD-2's, I didn't know so thats what confused me. When I looked on Audeze's site (last week) I didn't see both, I only saw the LCD-2F.
> I looked on Moon Audios site and they have both.
> Is one of the 2 an older/newer model?
> Also, to be sure, the 2 Rev.2 is the HP that WOWED you, correct?
> ...




Yes. Mine is Rev. 2, mfg. date is July 2012. My Fazor edition is January 2014. I find the graphs provided by Audeze to be true to my ears. So here are the graphs for reference:




P.S.: Rev. 2 is the edition prior to the Fazors. Fazors started around December 2013, some say January 2014, but in any case SNs starts at 542... Rev. 2 SNs starts at 532...


----------



## joseph69

diamondears said:


> Yes. Mine is Rev. 2, mfg. date is July 2012. My Fazor edition is January 2014. I find the graphs provided by Audeze to be true to my ears. So here are the graphs for reference:
> 
> P.S.: Rev. 2 is the edition prior to the Fazors. Fazors started around December 2013, some say January 2014, but in any case SNs starts at 542... Rev. 2 SNs starts at 532...


 
 Thanks
 I believe I would enjoy these more being they have that WOW factor, I think I'll check them out!


----------



## gefski

loving[max]sound said:


> Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice! I should get that for my RS1i's *drool*




Thanks all for the nice compliments!


----------



## 020Assassin

gefski said:


> From my wife----a new headband. It's the Turbulent Labs Saddle Manta.
> 
> Just how I wanted the Rs1is to look!


 
  
 Nice. I put a Turbulent Labs Coffee headband on my ZennJazzGrado project. They're really comfortable!


----------



## whirlwind

A little Freddie King to get the blood flowing this morning.....what a great guitarist he was..The Texas Cannonball!


----------



## jaywillin

dang, 36 post in less than 24hrs , what'd i miss ?? lol


----------



## ruthieandjohn

hpiper said:


> Would you say that for the most part the E series was a positive upgrade across the board or are there certain models where the older 'i' version sounds better and others where the 'E' version is clearly the better sounding of the two? I am looking at the SR325 and/or RS2 (maybe the RS1) with this question.



I agree that folks tend to prefer the RS1i over the RS1e. I find an equal number of folks prefer the PS1000 to the PS1000e to those that prefer the PS1000e over the PS1000. For other models, the -e seems to be generally preferred.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> dang, 36 post in less than 24hrs , what'd i miss ?? lol



It was the post by bpcans (whom my autocorrect insists upon renaming as "pecans") showing the beautiful RS1s with matching leather headband from Turbulent Labs! Got lots of responses.


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> It was the post by bpcans (whom my autocorrect insists upon renaming as "pecans") showing the beautiful RS1s with matching leather headband from Turbulent Labs! Got lots of responses.


 
 ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## bpcans

ruthieandjohn said:


> It was the post by bpcans (whom my autocorrect insists upon renaming as "pecans") showing the beautiful RS1s with matching leather headband from Turbulent Labs! Got lots of responses.


Hey K&J, "pecans" here. Hope your liking the new headband. All we need now are some gold anodized blocks and gimbels for that total hip-hop DJ blingy sort of look. I'm listening to the 30th Anniversary edition of "Jazz at the Pawnshop" again this morning using Audirvana+ 2.0.8 in iTunes Apple lossless formatted intergrated mode. I'd forgotten what good jazz recordings from the seventies sounded like. Very smooth and enthralling is how I'd describe the sound, which is nothing like my modern jazz rips, taking CD's by Fourplay as an example of the modern genre. Acoustic versus electric, live versus studio, is what I'm trying to convey as a comparison.


----------



## diamondears

How about this one? Sounds excellent on my only remaining Grado---SR80i with L-Cushions!

[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PL2wCCiky2eR2dKI1Z1CqeFHeynTjDMhbZ&v=zRIbf6JqkNc[/VIDEO]


----------



## diamondears

[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urSYWcbWrkY[/VIDEO]


----------



## gefski

020assassin said:


> Nice. I put a Turbulent Labs Coffee headband on my ZennJazzGrado project. They're really comfortable!




Neat project! I just read your detailed post on the construction.


----------



## 020Assassin

gefski said:


> Neat project! I just read your detailed post on the construction.


 

 Yes, I figured I'd make a lot of pictures while I was doing it, so others can use them for their own projects. I can buy another PX100II for twenty euro (+shipping) and I'm tempted to make a second one.


----------



## diamondears

Anybody here fans of modding Grados? I'm thinking of venting my SR80i, anyone have experience on this? What's the SQ like?


----------



## rolph

I did this with my SR60i with 2 holes, I've got more low-end, but not controlled like in new E generation . If u want heavier or darker sound - u should try. 
Btw, new SR80e come already vented with 2 holes.


----------



## 020Assassin

rolph said:


> I did this with my SR60i with 2 holes, I've got more low-end, but not controlled like in new E generation . If u want heavier or darker sound - u should try.




Second that. A small but noticeable improvement, but not something that ruins the headphones. Don't vent all the holes though, stick to 2 or 3 and let your ears get used to the new sound before you decide to poke more holes. If you vent the drivers too much, the lower end might become muddy.


----------



## FriedRice25

Listening to Peter Gabriel "Back to Front Live" with my SR80e out of my AK120 and I am always stunned how good this headphone sounds considering its price.


----------



## fleasbaby

diamondears said:


> Anybody here fans of modding Grados? I'm thinking of venting my SR80i, anyone have experience on this? What's the SQ like?


 
  
 Watch the results carefully. I have done it with a pair of non-i SR60...its fun, and can bring out a nice little bit of low-end....but if you're a Grado-head that can be bad if done in excess.


----------



## diamondears

rolph said:


> I did this with my SR60i with 2 holes, I've got more low-end, but not controlled like in new E generation . If u want heavier or darker sound - u should try.
> Btw, new SR80e come already vented with 2 holes.







020assassin said:


> Second that. A small but noticeable improvement, but not something that ruins the headphones. Don't vent all the holes though, stick to 2 or 3 and let your ears get used to the new sound before you decide to poke more holes. If you vent the drivers too much, the lower end might become muddy.







fleasbaby said:


> Watch the results carefully. I have done it with a pair of non-i SR60...its fun, and can bring out a nice little bit of low-end....but if you're a Grado-head that can be bad if done in excess.




Thanks. How does venting compare to the tape mod in terms of resulting SQ?


----------



## stacker45

I haven't been feeling well these last few days, so my plan to have another take at the PS1000e fell trough, for now, at least.
  
 However, I have recieved my C-Moy from Biosciencegeek, 
  
 It's the 18V version and has the JRC4556 OP amp, I also ordered 4 more, wich I have yet to try. I had planned to use it in my bedroom with my I-Pod and my SR80e, but next thing I knew, I was listening to my PS1000 and HP1000, trying to keep my jaw from hitting the floor. It's powerful, dead quiet, has great bass extension, and control, and an extended and very detailed treble. As you guys must know by now, I tell it like I see it, even if my findings seam surprising. Now,I am still trying to wrap my head around the fact, that an amp made from an old mint tin, is giving my Grado HPA-2, a run for it's money.
  
 Don't worry Parbaked, I still love the HPA-2, and I believe that it performs like it should. I just think that the C-Moy is an over achiever, that's all, so, it's all good.,
  
 So, to say that the C-Moy has exeeded my expectations, would be a major understatement.


----------



## fleasbaby

diamondears said:


> Thanks. How does venting compare to the tape mod in terms of resulting SQ?


 
  
 Less refined than the tape mod, less subtle. Muddier for want of a better term.


----------



## diamondears

fleasbaby said:


> Less refined than the tape mod, less subtle. Muddier for want of a better term.




Considering venting is irreversible, there's no advantage to it at all vs. tape mod, yeah?


----------



## fleasbaby

diamondears said:


> Considering venting is irreversible, there's no advantage to it at all vs. tape mod, yeah?


 
  
 With a little patience and the right materials it is reversible (I hear...I do not know from personal experience). The advantage vs the tape mod is solely preference. Some folks prefer the flavor of the holes as opposed to the tape. Different strokes for different strokes...


----------



## diamondears

stacker45 said:


> I haven't been feeling well these last few days, so my plan to have another take at the PS1000e fell trough, for now, at least.
> 
> However, I have recieved my C-Moy from Biosciencegeek,
> 
> ...




I'm not surprised at all, stacker45. Having listened to expensive amps and finding the substantially cheaper and smaller amps (such as O2 and iFi nano iDSD) sounding better to my ears, I could believe you. 

As long as the amp has sufficient power for your HP, I believe the shortest wire is best, which usually means smaller amp...


----------



## 020Assassin

diamondears said:


> Considering venting is irreversible, there's no advantage to it at all vs. tape mod, yeah?




To my ears, there is. The main problem I have is that the taped bowls become hot and sweaty on my ears, so they're less comfortable than untaped L-cushions. Second problem is that the bass sounds more forcibly compressed (to my ears), and venting is more like giving the driiver room to breathe.

I think one problem that occurs with venting is that many people don't want to open the cups just to vent 1 hole, so they vent 3 or 4 or all 10, with disastrous results. My 60i was well-burned in and already had a pretty good bass. Not eardrum shaking, but well-defined. With just two holes, the bass deepened, but retained definition. And I stopped tinkering. I know there are many people who wouldn't stop there, but they would poke more and more holes, destroying the balance between a better defined bass and a low end that dominates the mids and highs.

Meanwhile, my taped L-cushions are gathering dust in a box...


----------



## diamondears

020assassin said:


> To my ears, there is. The main problem I have is that the taped bowls become hot and sweaty on my ears, so they're less comfortable than untaped L-cushions. Second problem is that the bass sounds more forcibly compressed (to my ears), and venting is more like giving the driiver room to breathe.
> 
> I think one problem that occurs with venting is that many people don't want to open the cups just to vent 1 hole, so they vent 3 or 4 or all 10, with disastrous results. My 60i was well-burned in and already had a pretty good bass. Not eardrum shaking, but well-defined. With just two holes, the bass deepened, but retained definition. And I stopped tinkering. I know there are many people who wouldn't stop there, but they would poke more and more holes, destroying the balance between a better defined bass and a low end that dominates the mids and highs.
> 
> Meanwhile, my taped L-cushions are gathering dust in a box...




Thank you 020Assassin. I was thinking along that line too. 

Would it be possible to create vents/holes without opening/removing the cup? Like using a really small but long screw driver that would fit into the grille, and punch the hiles with the cup upside down (grille side down) to make sure removed material doesn't get trapped inside?

Was actually wondering why the need to open up the cups.


----------



## 020Assassin

diamondears said:


> Thank you 020Assassin. I was thinking along that line too.
> 
> Would it be possible to create vents/holes without opening/removing the cup? Like using a really small but long screw driver that would fit into the grille, and punch the hiles with the cup upside down (grille side down) to make sure removed material doesn't get trapped inside?
> 
> Was actually wondering why the need to open up the cups.




Sure, you could try, but removing the cups is not such a big deal, especially with the 60/80. From what I gathered (I haven't tried it), the build quality of the higher models (more hot glue?) make them more difficult to pry apart.

If you want to open the cups, take care not to blow into the grill or the driver as the hot air might damage the membrane. Just remove the cup from the C-gimbal, put it driver down on the table (allowing the grill to disperse extraneous heat collecting in the cup), and put a hair dryer (fohn) on the table to warm the side of the cup until the glue get warm enough to allow the cups to be pulled apart by hand.


----------



## diamondears

020assassin said:


> Sure, you could try, but removing the cups is not such a big deal, especially with the 60/80. From what I gathered (I haven't tried it), the build quality of the higher models (more hot glue?) make them more difficult to pry apart.
> 
> If you want to open the cups, take care not to blow into the grill or the driver as the hot air might damage the membrane. Just remove the cup from the C-gimbal, put it driver down on the table (allowing the grill to disperse extraneous heat collecting in the cup), and put a hair dryer (fohn) on the table to warm the side of the cup until the glue get warm enough to allow the cups to be pulled apart by hand.




Thanks. Will try that out. 

Cheers.


----------



## god-bluff

diamondears said:


> I wonder what amps Grado Labs test the current models now. Still tubes (those you mentioned), or now solid states to keep up with the other preferences of the market. Looks like tge current "e" series are smoothed out and with more bass...looks SS tested to me...?


 
  
 Graham Slee Ultra Linear Diamond Edition solid state (among others ?)


----------



## god-bluff

From Barnsley to Brooklyn !


----------



## Gr33nL34f

i vented 4 holes in my ms1's (2 in each driver) think it sounds fine imo.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> I haven't been feeling well these last few days, so my plan to have another take at the PS1000e fell trough, for now, at least.
> 
> However, I have recieved my C-Moy from Biosciencegeek,
> 
> ...


 

 I reported earlier in this thread that for many recordings, I could not distinguish among my HPA-1, RA-1, and (in my case JDS Bass Boost) C-MOY using my top-end Grados (didn't have the PS1000 at that time yet). 
  
 I was using iPod AAC music, as that music was the most familiar to me.
  
 When I shifted to lossless (played by FiiO X3), I heard a difference more reliably.  This is one case where I could actually distinguish from iPod quality and higher quality, and not in a side-by-side comparison, but in the ability to distinguish between two amps downstream (C-Moy vs. Grado).  More info here:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/20925#post_11123464


----------



## CH23

ruthieandjohn said:


> I reported earlier in this thread that for many recordings, I could not distinguish among my HPA-1, RA-1, and (in my case JDS Bass Boost) C-MOY using my top-end Grados (didn't have the PS1000 at that time yet).
> 
> I was using iPod AAC music, as that music was the most familiar to me.
> 
> When I shifted to lossless (played by FiiO X3), I heard a difference more reliably.  This is one case where I could actually distinguish from iPod quality and higher quality, and not in a side-by-side comparison, but in the ability to distinguish between two amps downstream (C-Moy vs. Grado).  More info here:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/20925#post_11123464




I have to say, i like the RA-1 in combination with my "classic" RS-1, but not per se with my PS1000. as i don't have a cmoy, can't tell you much about comparable soundquality between the two...


----------



## hsubox

joseph69 said:


> Got the T1's tonight!
> I just started checking them out right now.


 
  
 I've been really tempted to get some T1's lately. An odd coincidence, bolstered, I think, by some pretty good prices on it right now!


----------



## joseph69

hsubox said:


> I've been really tempted to get some T1's lately. An odd coincidence, bolstered, I think, by some pretty good prices on it right now!


 
 $999.00 Sonic Electronix
 I posted my impression of then, I don't know if you read them?
 If not, in short, they are really nice sounding HP's!


----------



## hsubox

joseph69 said:


> $999.00 Sonic Electronix
> I posted my impression of then, I don't know if you read them?
> If not, in short, they are really nice sounding HP's!


 
  
 I'm not generally a fan of Beyerdynamics, but the T1 I thought sounded phenomenal. I prefer them to the HD800, and that's saying something! The T1s are typically at the various headfi meets, so I've been lucky enough to listen to them pretty extensively. Just that sticker shock has always kept me away. Really glad to see it slowly coming down.


----------



## Krutsch

joseph69 said:


> $999.00 Sonic Electronix
> I posted my impression of then, I don't know if you read them?
> If not, in short, they are really nice sounding HP's!


 

 On Amazon right now for $911.00 US.


----------



## joseph69

krutsch said:


> On Amazon right now for $911.00 US.


 
 Even better.


----------



## bpcans

krutsch said:


> On Amazon right now for $911.00 US.


You guys talk as if nine-hundred bones for a headphone is a steal.


----------



## 020Assassin

bpcans said:


> You guys talk as if nine-hundred bones for a headphone is a steal.


 
 I guess some people here have deeper pockets than others. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 My most expensive headphones are my Stax headphones - I paid 325 euro for them, but their retail value is about 1,000 euro, and they were unused in the original packaging, so that IS a steal. Sound quality is superb, but they're not as allround as my Grado or my homemade ZennJazzGrados.


----------



## bpcans

020assassin said:


> I guess some people here have deeper pockets than others.
> 
> My most expensive headphones are my Stax headphones - I paid 325 euro for them, but their retail value is about 1,000 euro, and they were unused in the original packaging, so that IS a steal. Sound quality is superb, but they're not as allround as my Grado or my homemade ZennJazzGrados.


Maybe it's not the depth of ones pockets that matters, but more the breadth of ones experience when listening. PM me assassin so you can tell me where to get some Stax hp's for €325.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> I reported earlier in this thread that for many recordings, I could not distinguish among my HPA-1, RA-1, and (in my case JDS Bass Boost) C-MOY using my top-end Grados (didn't have the PS1000 at that time yet).
> 
> I was using iPod AAC music, as that music was the most familiar to me.
> 
> When I shifted to lossless (played by FiiO X3), I heard a difference more reliably.  This is one case where I could actually distinguish from iPod quality and higher quality, and not in a side-by-side comparison, but in the ability to distinguish between two amps downstream (C-Moy vs. Grado).  More info here:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/20925#post_11123464


 
  
 AAC is Chinese to me,  I'm old school, my sources are mainly CD/SACD, turntable, and reel to reel, same destination, same conclusion, just a different route.
  
 Yesterday I fired up the HPA-2, (battery circuit),, and my Technics SL-1200 MK2 wich has an Ortofon 2M Black, and listen to Eric Clapton's very well recorded vinyl, Unplugged.
  
 I listen to one side with my HP1000, and switched to the PS1000 for the flip side. The difference was anything but subtle, The PS1000 have better bass, and treble extension, and a bigger soundstage. I have the TTVJ flats on the HP1000, wich I find, gives them deeper bass, a the expense of treble extension and a slight loss in soundstage width.
  
 From what I have read in the PS1000 thread, you and I seem to have the same opinion of the PS1000 and HP1000.
  
 At the risk of sounding politically incorrect, I"d even go so far as to say that the HP1000 are a bit overrated.


----------



## YtseJamer

[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/mQmfWxGnCis[/VIDEO]

[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/FdnKddL9giw[/VIDEO]


----------



## bassboysam

stuck in my head....


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> AAC is Chinese to me,  I'm old school, my sources are mainly CD/SACD, turntable, and reel to reel, same destination, same conclusion, just a different route.
> 
> Yesterday I fired up the HPA-2, (battery circuit),, and my Technics SL-1200 MK2 wich has an Ortofon 2M Black, and listen to Eric Clapton's very well recorded vinyl, Unplugged.
> 
> ...


 

 stacker45, thanks for identifying a specific comparison test... I had a great time comparing my HP1000 and PS1000.
  
 I used just one song from Eric Clapton's _Unplugged_ , which was "Before You Accuse Me," which I also understand is used by Grado as one of three songs they test their headphones with.  My recording is a lossless CD, as I don't have the record in vinyl or reel-to-reel tape (though I do have both types of players).  It was played at 44,100 16-bit samples/sec (standard CD, but sold by HDTracks as part of their catalog which includes a lot of high resolution recordings, up to 192,000 24-bit samples/sec!  This, however, was the best they had of this song). 
  
 By the way, AAC is "Advanced Audio Coding," which uses a variable bit rate of 256,000 bits/sec.  It is what standard iTunes uses.  Hence, we can compare the coding method bit rates as:
  

Apple iTunes AAC - 256kb/sec - requires removal of bits of information from an original CD copy to get to this low bit rate
Lossless CD - 1,411 kb/sec, or 5.5 times higher bit rate than AAC
High Definition - 9,216 kb/sec, or 36 times higher bit rate than AAC
Analog (what you have) - true analog has an infinite number of levels and would really require an infinite number of kb/sec to describe
  
 Somewhere along the line, human perception becomes unable to distinguish among various bit rates, so going higher makes no difference.
  
 So I have listened back and forth between both headphones, both driven by my Joseph Grado HPA-1 amp which is driven by my FiiO X3 running that song from _Eric Clapton Unplugged_ at full CD resolution, for the past hour or so.
  
 What I found:
  

There is clearly a difference between the HP1000 HP1 and the PS1000;
In the bass, the HP1000 HP1 is clear and precise, as it is through all frequencies.  The PS1000 is boomier in the bass, which to me makes it a bit harder to determine the pitch of a bass line (sort of like an echo in a barrel... I by no means intend this as a negative, but it does seem to make adjacent low notes sound more similar in pitch). As a result, the PS1000 sounds more bassy;
In the treble, the HP1000 is very slightly muted or veiled, as if playing through speakers with the cloth in front of them.  The PS1000 is more transparent, as if the speaker cloth was removed.  Hence, the PS1000 gives you more of the feeling that you are in the room with the musicians;
In the mids, for example for the singing, the two to me sound the same;
As regard to sound stage, the PS1000s sound as if they have just a bit more... music comes from a wider angle around you.
  
 I, like you, have the TTVJ flats on my HP1000, and I have the standard Grado G-CUSH over-ear bowls on my PS1000, just as they are sold.
  
 I think we are finding the same thing, if what you mean as "treble extension" is the same as what I call "transparency" or "lack of a cloth veil."  It's my own ignorance that I do not really know what "treble extension" means nor what to listen for to determine it.  I did NOT really read your comparison of the two before making my own comparison... once I saw that we both had essentially the same amp and source material, I immediately started to compare.  To now find that we are hearing the same differences is encouraging!
  
 I would add that the comfort factor of the over-ear pads of the PS1000 is significantly greater than the on-ear HP1000.  I am not one to change pads from what was designed by Grado, so I would no more put G-CUSH pad on the HP1000, even to gain comfort, as I would put the TTVJ flats on the PS1000s.
  
 While I enjoy listening with the PS1000 more than with the HP1000, I don't really think the HP1000 is overrated.  In its day (1990), it was a $595 headphone (that is for the HP1 that I have, with the polarity switches... the HP2 was $495).  With inflation from 1990, that makes it about a $990 headphone today, less than today's $1,695 price on the PS1000 (of course, because of the age, classic nature, and status as the start of the Grado line, you will pay 2 to 4 times that $1,000 now to get one!!! That's OK!)
  
 I think that the HP1000 is the brutally honest friend that tells me I am too fat (so I believe when that friend says I am intelligent).  The PS1000 is the much more pleasant friend that dotes on everything I do and praises my manly physique!!  Again, I prefer the PS1000 (dessert), but I appreciate and need the HP1000 (vegetables!).
  
 Or, graphically....


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


>


 
 Nice read for me between the HP-1/PS1K, thanks for your comparison between them.
 Although I've never heard  the HP-1 (and probably never will) from your description of it's sound signature, It sounds like my impressions of the Alessandro MS2i (which I owned) and would describe their sound signature very much, if not the same exact way you describe the HP-1. As you know, I've been trying different HP's recently comparing them to my PS's…I guess I'm trying to find something that may suite my tastes better, why, I don't know…because every time I try a different HP, the PS's suite me much better. I'm listening to them as I write this, and have been for the past 3hrs, and I feel I'm wasting my time, like a dog chasing his tail looking for something that better to suite my tastes, but I think tonight I'm finally realizing this may be the end game HP for me. I have one more HP (well maybe 2) that I would like to compare to the PS's, which are the LCD-2 and the X. I waiting for delivery of the LCD-2 Rev.2 right now, so I'll hear/compare how they are for me. As for my RS1i/WA6…they are my other flavor combo, which I have, and never will have any desire to compare with anything!
Glad too hear your enjoying both, you new PS1K's and the HP-1's, enjoy!


----------



## 020Assassin

bpcans said:


> Maybe it's not the depth of ones pockets that matters, but more the breadth of ones experience when listening. PM me assassin so you can tell me where to get some Stax hp's for €325.


 

 No, I'm pretty sure it's the depth of one's pockets. To someone who makes 3,000$ per month, 5$ is a cappuccino. For someone living on foodstamps, 5$ is two days worth of groceries.
  
 To some people, putting down a grand for a pair of headphones can be justified, because they can afford it. And I don't begrudge them their fortune. I live comfortably and without debt, but I do have to justify my spending, if only to myself. I can afford putting down 325€ for a headphone worth three times as much, but I wouldn't be able to just spend a grand on a Stax.
  
 By the way, you have a PM. Don't think it will be much use to you, but...


----------



## diamondears

020assassin said:


> I guess some people here have deeper pockets than others.
> 
> My most expensive headphones are my Stax headphones - I paid 325 euro for them, but their retail value is about 1,000 euro, and they were unused in the original packaging, so that IS a steal. Sound quality is superb, but they're not as allround as my Grado or my homemade ZennJazzGrados.




I hope you didn't get the 1000euro phone for 335euro assassinating or something?  

Where and how did you do that? Even with 100euto shipping that's a what a deal!


----------



## 020Assassin

diamondears said:


> I hope you didn't get the 1000euro phone for 335euro assassinating or something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Not assassinating, no. I don't work that cheap. 
  
 By the way, it was 325 euro, shipping included, not 335 plus shipping.
  
 I don't want to go off-topic too much, so you better check this link.


----------



## diamondears

020assassin said:


> Not assassinating, no. I don't work that cheap.
> 
> By the way, it was 325 euro, shipping included, not 335 plus shipping.
> 
> I don't want to go off-topic too much, so you better check this link.




Even better!

What are those novels, you authored them?


----------



## 020Assassin

diamondears said:


> Even better!
> 
> What are those novels, you authored them?




Yes, I write suspense fiction. I have three novels out and three short stories. I intend to publish my fourth short story tomorrow and I'm working on a fourth novel in the Amsterdam Assassin Series to come out before the summer. You can find my blog in my sig, it also has links to where my books are available.

As to Grado, I recently bought an SR125e from a forum member. A friend will bring it to me in January. I'm thinking of buying cherry wooden cups similar to the ones I used for my ZennJazzGrado to woodify the SR125e. Wooden headphones are addictive...


----------



## CH23

020assassin said:


> Yes, I write suspense fiction. I have three novels out and three short stories. I intend to publish my fourth short story tomorrow and I'm working on a fourth novel in the Amsterdam Assassin Series to come out before the summer. You can find my blog in my sig, it also has links to where my books are available.
> 
> As to Grado, I recently bought an SR125e from a forum member. A friend will bring it to me in January. I'm thinking of buying cherry wooden cups similar to the ones I used for my ZennJazzGrado to woodify the SR125e. *Wooden headphones are addictive*...


 

 "wooden headphones give me wood"
  
 hahahaha.


----------



## 020Assassin

ch23 said:


> "wooden headphones give me wood"
> 
> hahahaha.




They do make you stand out from the 'Beats by Dr. Dre' crowd.

As portables, my ZennJazzGrados are a lot lighter than that PS1000 from your signature. Do you really carry that around?


----------



## CH23

020assassin said:


> They do make you stand out from the 'Beats by Dr. Dre' crowd.
> 
> As portables, my ZennJazzGrados are a lot lighter than that PS1000 from your signature. Do you really carry that around?


 
  
 when i can be sure the weather will allow it (no freezing, no heavy rain) i do.
 i used to take my RS-2 with me before this, but i sold that.
  
 currently i'm using my portapro, and Grado in ears.


----------



## 020Assassin

ch23 said:


> when i can be sure the weather will allow it (no freezing, no heavy rain) i do.
> i used to take my RS-2 with me before this, but i sold that.
> 
> currently i'm using my portapro, and Grado in ears.




You like the Grado In-Ears?

When I'm exercising I use a tiny 2GB ipod shuffle with Sennheiser MX100 in-ears. 

I use my 60i or my ZennJazzGrados outside my house, but I won't wear my heavy SR325iS outside. Those are strictly Home Hifi Cans, like the Stax.


----------



## CH23

020assassin said:


> You like the Grado In-Ears?
> 
> When I'm exercising I use a tiny 2GB ipod shuffle with Sennheiser MX100 in-ears.
> 
> I use my 60i or my ZennJazzGrados outside my house, but I won't wear my heavy SR325iS outside. Those are strictly Home Hifi Cans, like the Stax.


 
  
 i use them with custom tips, and find them lacking in bass.
  
 not quite sure if they were worth the money.
  
 if they break, i'm going to try some other ones, probably Shure.
  
 really envy people who have stax. in my mind they sound amazing.


----------



## 020Assassin

ch23 said:


> i use them with custom tips, and find them lacking in bass.
> 
> not quite sure if they were worth the money.
> 
> if they break, i'm going to try some other ones, probably Shure.


 
  
 I'm satisfied with my Sennheisers, mainly because I rarely use them in 'audiophile conditions', i.e. outside, on the bicycle, wind rushing past my ears, listening to AAC files from an ipod shuffle...


ch23 said:


> really envy people who have stax. in my mind they sound amazing.


 
 In your mind? If you haven't heard them, you can come over and listen to mine, bring your own CDs if you want.
  
 I'm a bit on the fence about keeping the Stax. Their sound quality is awesome, but they're less flexible in use than my other headphones, so I don't have that much time to listen to them. I use them when I listen to CDs, but a lot of the time I listen to music on my iPad while I'm working, and I use my ZennJazzGrados for that. Who knows, if you like them and you make an offer I can't refuse...


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Nice read for me between the HP-1/PS1K, thanks for your comparison between them.
> Although I've never heard  the HP-1 (and probably never will) from your description of it's sound signature, It sounds like my impressions of the Alessandro MS2i (which I owned) and would describe their sound signature very much, if not the same exact way you describe the HP-1. As you know, I've been trying different HP's recently comparing them to my PS's…I guess I'm trying to find something that may suite my tastes better, why, I don't know…because every time I try a different HP, the PS's suite me much better. I'm listening to them as I write this, and have been for the past 3hrs, and I feel I'm wasting my time, like a dog chasing his tail looking for something that better to suite my tastes, but I think tonight I'm finally realizing this may be the end game HP for me. I have one more HP (well maybe 2) that I would like to compare to the PS's, which are the LCD-2 and the X. I waiting for delivery of the LCD-2 Rev.2 right now, so I'll hear/compare how they are for me. As for my RS1i/WA6…they are my other flavor combo, which I have, and never will have any desire to compare with anything!
> Glad too hear your enjoying both, you new PS1K's and the HP-1's, enjoy!


 

 Did you ever compare your PS1000s to Sennheiser HD 800s?  The HD 800s to me give the same analytical precision that I found in the HP1000s, but with a huge soundstage (and over-ear comfort) as advantages.
  
 I hope you can find the Audezes, (LCD-2 and LCD-X...how about the LCD-3s?).  They have a strong bass as does the PS1000... I've listened to the LCD-2 at a couple of headphone meets, determined I wanted to get excited about them.  For some reason, I could not.  I think I would if I had them for a good long time, but both the HD800s and the Grado RS-1s excited me instantly at headphone meets (never heard any other Grados at a meet, except my own!).


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Did you ever compare your PS1000s to Sennheiser HD 800s?  The HD 800s to me give the same analytical precision that I found in the HP1000s, but with a huge soundstage (and over-ear comfort) as advantages.
> 
> I hope you can find the Audezes, (LCD-2 and LCD-X...how about the LCD-3s?).  They have a strong bass as does the PS1000... I've listened to the LCD-2 at a couple of headphone meets, determined I wanted to get excited about them.  For some reason, I could not.  I think I would if I had them for a good long time, but both the HD800s and the Grado RS-1s excited me instantly at headphone meets (never heard any other Grados at a meet, except my own!).


 
 Yes, I did compare the 800's/PS's and This was the 2nd time I tried the 800's and I don't care for them min at a all.
 I also have a funny feeing I'm not going to like the LCD's as much as my Grado's either, but I need to hear them for myself.
 TW, I wouldn't be looking fort a HP with a stronger bass presence than the PS's. I'll keep you posted on my thoughts of the LCD-2/X.


----------



## CH23

020assassin said:


> In your mind? If you haven't heard them, you can come over and listen to mine, bring your own CDs if you want.
> 
> I'm a bit on the fence about keeping the Stax. Their sound quality is awesome, but they're less flexible in use than my other headphones, so I don't have that much time to listen to them. I use them when I listen to CDs, but a lot of the time I listen to music on my iPad while I'm working, and I use my ZennJazzGrados for that. Who knows, if you like them and you make an offer I can't refuse...




Well, Mr. assassin,

If you can assure me there's only a price on the headphones and not on my head, i'd gladly accept your offer and come by!

I could bring any of the gear in my signature (with the exception of the sennheisers) for you to listen to as well!


----------



## 020Assassin

ch23 said:


> Well, Mr. assassin,
> 
> If you can assure me there's only a price on the headphones and not on my head, i'd gladly accept your offer and come by!
> 
> I could bring any of the gear in my signature (with the exception of the sennheisers) for you to listen to as well!


 
 No price on your head: Crime might pay, but writing about crime is infinitely safer.
  
 I live in the Nieuwmarktbuurt in Amsterdam. By all means, bring your gear. It would be nice to compare. Have you listened to SennGrados?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Gentlemen,

I need a bit of advice, please. I am looking for Cans for heavy portable use (around the house, the balcony, hotel rooms, not working out), my HE560's are too hard to drive and the PSB M4U 1's are ok but uncomfortable for long sessions. Since the Grados are easy to drive, sonically excellent, and the soundstage is improved with the "e" series, would a pair of the 325e's serve that purpose? Any other recommendations? 

I use an iFi iDSD Nano or an E17 as amps for portable use, a Lyr 2 or a speaker amp for desktop listening. Thanks in advance!


----------



## 020Assassin

wildcatsare1 said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I need a bit of advice, please. I am looking for Cans for heavy portable use (around the house, the balcony, hotel rooms, not working out), my HE560's are too hard to drive and the PSB M4U 1's are ok but uncomfortable for long sessions. Since the Grados are easy to drive, sonically excellent, and the soundstage is improved with the "e" series, would a pair of the 325e's serve that purpose? Any other recommendations?
> 
> I use an iFi iDSD Nano or an E17 as amps for portable use, a Lyr 2 or a speaker amp for desktop listening. Thanks in advance!


 
 I have the 325 and the 60. If you're wearing them while moving around the house, I suggest you consider the weight difference between the 225e (plastic cups) and the 325e (aluminium cups). The 325e are quite a bit heavier than the 225e. In fact, the metal cup Grados are heavier than both the plastic and the wooden cupped (Reference Series) Grados.
  
 If you get the 225e you still have the balanced drivers and thick cable of the 325, but none of its weight. You'll get the L-cushions 'bowls', which hold the headphone better against your head than the S-cushion 'comfies'. They're the same size as the 60, so you can easily take them along to wherever you go. The 325 has a better headband (leather, instead of vinyl), but there are aftermarket leather headbands for sale that are better than the Grado leather band.


----------



## kvtaco17

Well guys I finally listed the lyr, o2 and ODAC today... I'll do like Jay and help a brother out if you're a Grado fan.


----------



## diamondears

020assassin said:


> Yes, I write suspense fiction. I have three novels out and three short stories. I intend to publish my fourth short story tomorrow and I'm working on a fourth novel in the Amsterdam Assassin Series to come out before the summer. You can find my blog in my sig, it also has links to where my books are available.
> 
> As to Grado, I recently bought an SR125e from a forum member. A friend will bring it to me in January. I'm thinking of buying cherry wooden cups similar to the ones I used for my ZennJazzGrado to woodify the SR125e. Wooden headphones are addictive...




Nice. Don't get too attached to the character, eh? 

They available thru Kindle or iBooks?



020assassin said:


> I have the 325 and the 60. If you're wearing them while moving around the house, I suggest you consider the weight difference between the 225e (plastic cups) and the 325e (aluminium cups). The 325e are quite a bit heavier than the 225e. In fact, the metal cup Grados are heavier than both the plastic and the wooden cupped (Reference Series) Grados.
> 
> If you get the 225e you still have the balanced drivers and thick cable of the 325, but none of its weight. You'll get the L-cushions 'bowls', which hold the headphone better against your head than the S-cushion 'comfies'. They're the same size as the 60, so you can easily take them along to wherever you go. The 325 has a better headband (leather, instead of vinyl), but there are aftermarket leather headbands for sale that are better than the Grado leather band.




Hmmm...good advise re 225e being much lighter but with same features. And IIRC Tyll prefers it over any other Grados. 



wildcatsare1 said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I need a bit of advice, please. I am looking for Cans for heavy portable use (around the house, the balcony, hotel rooms, not working out), my HE560's are too hard to drive and the PSB M4U 1's are ok but uncomfortable for long sessions. Since the Grados are easy to drive, sonically excellent, and the soundstage is improved with the "e" series, would a pair of the 325e's serve that purpose? Any other recommendations?
> 
> I use an iFi iDSD Nano or an E17 as amps for portable use, a Lyr 2 or a speaker amp for desktop listening. Thanks in advance!




I know you're interested in "e" series, but RS1i is very light, comfortable and excellent sounding to me. Should be at least on your list IMHO.


----------



## joseph69

kvtaco17 said:


> Well guys I finally listed the lyr, o2 and ODAC today... I'll do like Jay and help a brother out if you're a Grado fan.


 

 In what way?


----------



## 020Assassin

diamondears said:


> Nice. Don't get too attached to the character, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
 Amazon, Kobo, iBooks, B&N, NookUK, Scribd... If you go to the homepage of my blog, you can find the retail links.
  
 Quote:


diamondears said:


> Hmmm...good advise re 225e being much lighter but with same features. And IIRC Tyll prefers it over any other Grados.


 
  
 I have a 125e coming in January, and I already have a 325, but if you don't have any grado, the 225e would be a good starting point. As light as the cheaper models, but with the features of the heavier 325.
  
 Also, if you choose to put wooden cups on them, it's psychologically easier to place 'plastic grados' into wooden cups than 'metal grados'. One of the reasons you buy a metal grado is for the difference in sound, just like the reason for buying a wooden Reference series Grado.


----------



## diamondears

020assassin said:


> I have a 125e coming in January, and I already have a 325, but if you don't have any grado, the 225e would be a good starting point. As light as the cheaper models, but with the features of the heavier 325.
> 
> Also, if you choose to put wooden cups on them, it's psychologically easier to place 'plastic grados' into wooden cups than 'metal grados'. One of the reasons you buy a metal grado is for the difference in sound, just like the reason for buying a wooden Reference series Grado.




Cool, assassin. Good luck and more success with your novels.

A used SR225i might be a good idea...and prolly for venting...


----------



## Wildcatsare1

020assassin said:


> I have a 125e coming in January, and I already have a 325, but if you don't have any grado, the 225e would be a good starting point. As light as the cheaper models, but with the features of the heavier 325.
> 
> Also, if you choose to put wooden cups on them, it's psychologically easier to place 'plastic grados' into wooden cups than 'metal grados'. One of the reasons you buy a metal grado is for the difference in sound, just like the reason for buying a wooden Reference series Grado.




OK, Grado Noob question, pardon me. Do you put the wooden Cups over the existing Cups, or do you replace the metal/plastic with new woodies? The later sounds like it would be quite difficult. How does adding wood impact the sonics? While I am still a Noob, what pads do you guys use with the 325/225, the ones it comes with, TTVJ's Flats, Sennies....? Thanks again for your advice, it is appreciated!

Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## kvtaco17

joseph69 said:


> In what way?




Bro discount and sexual favors... I need this stuff gone... Takes up space I need for more new stuff.


----------



## GustavMahler

I fell in love with the ps1000e but they werent comfortable for me and they were slipping from my head. Should i still buy them and mod them? IS there another similiar sounding cans with better comfort?


----------



## rovopio

020assassin said:


> I have the 325 and the 60. If you're wearing them while moving around the house, I suggest you consider the weight difference between the 225e (plastic cups) and the 325e (aluminium cups). The 325e are quite a bit heavier than the 225e. In fact, the metal cup Grados are heavier than both the plastic and the wooden cupped (Reference Series) Grados.
> 
> If you get the 225e you still have the balanced drivers and thick cable of the 325, but none of its weight. You'll get the L-cushions 'bowls', which hold the headphone better against your head than the S-cushion 'comfies'. They're the same size as the 60, so you can easily take them along to wherever you go. The 325 has a better headband (leather, instead of vinyl), but there are aftermarket leather headbands for sale that are better than the Grado leather band.


 
  
 i took this from grado canada product comparison
  
 Grado 325e                  Grado 225e                 grado 125e                   grado 80e

 340
 280
 225
 225

  
 about the weight. the 225e is considerably heavier than the 80e and the 60e.
 When the e came out, i auditioned the 225e and 80e, it's heavier.
  
 i dont know about the i series because i only have the 60i and never tried the others (well, 325i,,,), but on the E, the 225e is heavier than the 60e and 80e.
 i tried 60e, had it for couple days, and then get 80e. at the same time tried 225e at the store...
  
 your advice is still accurate, it's just 225e has more weight than the 125e down, but less weight than the 325e...


----------



## 020Assassin

wildcatsare1 said:


> OK, Grado Noob question, pardon me. Do you put the wooden Cups over the existing Cups, or do you replace the metal/plastic with new woodies? The later sounds like it would be quite difficult. How does adding wood impact the sonics? While I am still a Noob, what pads do you guys use with the 325/225, the ones it comes with, TTVJ's Flats, Sennies....? Thanks again for your advice, it is appreciated!
> 
> Happy New Year!!!!


 

 You take the drivers from the plastic cup and place them in a wooden cup similar to the wooden cups of the Reference Series.
 Not that difficult: the plastic casings are 'hot-glued' together, so warming the glue with a hair dryer is enough to pull the cups apart with your hands.
 Wood adds a warmer, often more detailed sound than the plastics. People also woody the 325, but I think that's a waste, as the main difference between the 225 and the 325 is the fact that the latter have metal cups and a leather headband. Drivers and cable are the same. Which is why I said that it's psychologically easier to replace plastic cups with wooden cups, than replacing metal cups with wooden cups.
  
 I change the earpads around. I have TTVJ flats and G-cushions coming (that I want to try on the 325iS after modding them with distancers), I use quartermodded Senn414 pads with the 60. The SennJazzGrado has Grado L-Cushions until I get the EarZonk G-cushions in January. A lot relies on preference. Most people do quartermod their Senn414 and Grado S-cushions.


----------



## 020Assassin

rovopio said:


> Grado 325e                  Grado 225e                 grado 125e                   grado 80e
> 
> 340
> 280
> ...


 

 The extra weight is the thicker cable of the 225, which is the same cable as the 325. The 125 has the same cable as the 60/80.
  
 Minus cable, the 60/80/125/225 all weigh the same.


----------



## diamondears

020assassin said:


> You take the drivers from the plastic cup and place them in a wooden cup similar to the wooden cups of the Reference Series.
> Not that difficult: the plastic casings are 'hot-glued' together, so warming the glue with a hair dryer is enough to pull the cups apart with your hands.
> Wood adds a warmer, often more detailed sound than the plastics. People also woody the 325, but I think that's a waste, as the main difference between the 225 and the 325 is the fact that the latter have metal cups and a leather headband. Drivers and cable are the same. Which is why I said that it's psychologically easier to replace plastic cups with wooden cups, than replacing metal cups with wooden cups.
> 
> I change the earpads around. I have TTVJ flats and G-cushions coming (that I want to try on the 325iS after modding them with distancers), I use quartermodded Senn414 pads with the 60. The SennJazzGrado has Grado L-Cushions until I get the EarZonk G-cushions in January. A lot relies on preference. Most people do quartermod their Senn414 and Grado S-cushions.




Tried the G-Cushions on the SR325is and I think the drivers are too near my ears, making the sound too harsh. How do you mod the "distancers"?


----------



## sinnottj

020assassin said:


> The extra weight is the thicker cable of the 225, which is the same cable as the 325. The 125 has the same cable as the 60/80.
> 
> Minus cable, the 60/80/125/225 all weigh the same.


 
  
 I'm pretty sure the 125e has the same cable as the 325e / 225e ... the 125i certainly has the thicker cable.
  
 Don't forget the 225e has metal grilles on the earcups, which makes them heavier (although I'd be surprised if it made 55g difference ...)


----------



## joseph69

kvtaco17 said:


> Bro discount and *sexual favors*... I need this stuff gone... Takes up space I need for more new stuff.


 
 If your a (HOT WOMEN) then I'l buy something from you…if not ,forget it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


020assassin said:


> You take the drivers from the plastic cup and place them in a wooden cup similar to the wooden cups of the Reference Series.
> Not that difficult: the plastic casings are 'hot-glued' together, so warming the glue with a hair dryer is enough to pull the cups apart with your hands.
> Wood adds a warmer, often more detailed sound than the plastics. People also woody the 325, but I think that's a waste, as the main difference between the 225 and the 325 is the fact that the latter have metal cups and a leather headband. Drivers and cable are the same. Which is why I said that it's psychologically easier to replace plastic cups with wooden cups, than replacing metal cups with wooden cups.
> 
> I change the earpads around. I have TTVJ flats and G-cushions coming (that I want to try on the 325iS after modding them with distancers), I use quartermodded Senn414 pads with the 60. The SennJazzGrado has Grado L-Cushions until I get the EarZonk G-cushions in January. A lot relies on preference. Most people do quartermod their Senn414 and Grado S-cushions.


 
 Depends on which wooden cups he is talking about. With the Vibro wooden cups, the driver need to also be liberated, so the plastic around the driver once separated from the cup has to be removed also to fit in the Vibro wooden cups. If he went with Martin Custom Audio for example, he has a choice between full jacket (liberated) slip on cups (non-liberated) but in either case the cups/drivers have to be separated, which is no big deal..and for that matter, neither is liberating the drivers.


----------



## rovopio

didnt try the 125e so maybe others can comment on that. but 225e is certainly weightier than 80e. maybe the cable, maybe the metal grill...
  
 also... does it look exactly the same?  i remember the 225e to be a bit bigger than the 80e when i tried it. as if the driver seems a bit heavier. though maybe it's memory bias, due to seeing one with l cushion and the other with s cush, and the weight.


----------



## sinnottj

rovopio said:


> didnt try the 125e so maybe others can comment on that. but 225e is certainly weightier than 80e. maybe the cable, maybe the metal grill...
> 
> also... does it look exactly the same?  i remember the 225e to be a bit bigger than the 80e when i tried it. as if the driver seems a bit heavier. though maybe it's memory bias, due to seeing one with l cushion and the other with s cush, and the weight.


 
  
 I've just got a 225e myself, and it's exactly the same size as all the other Prestige-line Grado's I've owned (MS1i / 125i / 225i / 325i)
  
 Edit to say the only physical difference I can see between the 225e and the 225i are the 'e' on the button, the red paint on the magnet plate and the two holes vented at the rear of the driver.


----------



## rovopio

sinnottj said:


> I've just got a 225e myself, and it's exactly the same size as all the other Prestige-line Grado's I've owned (MS1i / 125i / 225i / 325i)
> 
> Edit to say the only physical difference I can see between the 225e and the 225i are the 'e' on the button, the red paint on the magnet plate and the two holes vented at the rear of the driver.


 
  
 compare to 80e i mean...
  
 i said that when i auditioned the 80e, i also tried the 225e, and in addition to it being weightier, the headphone looks slightly bigger.
  
 that could also be chalked up to visual bias back then due to weight and l cush s cush, and memory bias today.


----------



## sinnottj

rovopio said:


> compare to 80e i mean...


 

 As I said, it's the same size / shape as the MS1i, 125i, 225i I previously owned. I've tried an 80i in a store and that was the same size as well.


----------



## rovopio

sinnottj said:


> As I said, it's the same size / shape as the MS1i, 125i, 225i I previously owned. I've tried an 80i in a store and that was the same size as well.


 
  
 then i was wrong


----------



## 020Assassin

diamondears said:


> Tried the G-Cushions on the SR325is and I think the drivers are too near my ears, making the sound too harsh. How do you mod the "distancers"?


 
 The distancers are shallow wooden rings with felt inside. You glue them on the black plastic of the 325, providing distance from the drivers. The G-cushion attaches to the distancers. I got a pair from ApatN, another Dutchie who frequents these boards.
  


sinnottj said:


> I'm pretty sure the 125e has the same cable as the 325e / 225e ... the 125i certainly has the thicker cable.
> 
> Don't forget the 225e has metal grilles on the earcups, which makes them heavier (although I'd be surprised if it made 55g difference ...)


 
  
 Are you sure? I'll get a 125e in January, so I'll be able to compare them with the 60.


> Depends on which wooden cups he is talking about. With the Vibro wooden cups, the driver need to also be liberated, so the plastic around the driver once separated from the cup has to be removed also to fit in the Vibro wooden cups. If he went with Martin Custom Audio for example, he has a choice between full jacket (liberated) slip on cups (non-liberated) but in either case the cups/drivers have to be separated, which is no big deal..and for that matter, neither is liberating the drivers.


 
  
 I get my wooden cups from 7Keys. Yes, the drivers have to be liberated, but that's not a big deal. Still, I'd rather liberate the drivers from the 225 than from the more expensive 325, if I'm going to place them in wooden cups, know what I mean?


rovopio said:


> didnt try the 125e so maybe others can comment on that. but 225e is certainly weightier than 80e. maybe the cable, maybe the metal grill...
> 
> also... does it look exactly the same?  i remember the 225e to be a bit bigger than the 80e when i tried it. as if the driver seems a bit heavier. though maybe it's memory bias, due to seeing one with l cushion and the other with s cush, and the weight.


 
 You're making me doubt myself... Regardless, the 325 is a good bit heavier than the 225, but has the same drivers and cable. The 125 is lighter still and, if the weight comparison above is correct, weighs the same as the 80 but has better sound.


----------



## sinnottj

020assassin said:


> Are you sure? I'll get a 125e in January, so I'll be able to compare them with the 60.


 
  
 I'm 100% sure the 125i had the thicker cable, as I've owned one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I've never seen a 125e in the flesh, but if you read Grado's website: http://www.gradolabs.com/headphones/prestige-series/item/3-sr125e they refer to it having the "8-conductor cable", which is the thicker cable used in the 225e, rather than the thinner 4-conductor cable used in the 80e/60e
  
 I've also just remembered that the 225i had an extra plastic ring inside the larger part of the earcup, which holds the metal grill in place. This is about 1.5mm thick and 10mm high, and (assuming the 225e has them also) might account for some of the extra weight over the 125e


----------



## kvtaco17

joseph69 said:


> If your a (HOT WOMEN) then I'l buy something from you…if not ,forget it!


 
 Things can be arranged lol


----------



## whirlwind

kvtaco17 said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > If your a (HOT WOMEN) then I'l buy something from you…if not ,forget it!
> ...


 
 How bout the Glenn OTL....is it for sale


----------



## Wildcatsare1

kvtaco17 said:


> Things can be arranged lol


 

 Wasn't Chaska where the Hooker's were from in Fargo? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 O2OAssasin, the drivers and cable are the same on the 225 and 325? OK, I need to think about the direction I am going to go.


----------



## kvtaco17

whirlwind said:


> How bout the Glenn OTL....is it for sale




Never! That thing is endgame caliber good!


----------



## joseph69

020assassin said:


> Still, I'd rather liberate the drivers from the 225 than from the more expensive 325, if I'm going to place them in wooden cups, know what I mean?
> You're making me doubt myself... Regardless, the 325 is a good bit heavier than the 225, but has the same drivers and cable. The 125 is lighter still and, if the weight comparison above is correct, weighs the same as the 80 but has better sound.


 
 Personally, I would never put wooden cups on the 325's, I'd just buy the 225's or the 80's in that case. As far as the 325/225 having the same cables/drivers…I'm not sure about the (e) series, but the (i) series have a different cable and the drivers frequency response is different (as far as I remember) so I would check the spec differences between the 2 on the (e) series, unless your positive about this.


----------



## bbophead

joseph69 said:


> 020assassin said:
> 
> 
> > Still, I'd rather liberate the drivers from the 225 than from the more expensive 325, if I'm going to place them in wooden cups, know what I mean?
> ...


 

 My 325is are much lighter with the cocobolo cups.  My wallet is much lighter as well.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> stacker45, thanks for identifying a specific comparison test... I had a great time comparing my HP1000 and PS1000.
> 
> I used just one song from Eric Clapton's _Unplugged_ , which was "Before You Accuse Me," which I also understand is used by Grado as one of three songs they test their headphones with.  My recording is a lossless CD, as I don't have the record in vinyl or reel-to-reel tape (though I do have both types of players).  It was played at 44,100 16-bit samples/sec (standard CD, but sold by HDTracks as part of their catalog which includes a lot of high resolution recordings, up to 192,000 24-bit samples/sec!  This, however, was the best they had of this song).
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great post sir. Thanks for explaining the differences of the different digital formats. Ironically my favorite version of E.C. Unplugged, is a copy I have maid from the CD, to a Quantegy 456 Grand Master tape, at 7 and a half I.P.S. I find that the tape, retains every detail, while sounding a bit smoother, and it does not have the occasional clicks and pops of LPs.
  
 Regarding the PS1000 vs HP1000,  I couldn't have said it better myself. When I bought my HP1000, they were fitted with the L-cush, and since I wasn"t familiar with them, I thought that they were the right pads for them. It"s only when I got home, and did some research, that I found out about that they were designed to have flats. With the L-cush, I find that the HP1000, do however sound much more detailed, (less veild), and have a slightly bigger soundstage, sadly, they also lose some bass extension.
  
 Oh!, and I like te pictrue imaging the difference between the PS and HP1000.


----------



## 020Assassin

wildcatsare1 said:


> O2OAssasin, the drivers and cable are the same on the 225 and 325? OK, I need to think about the direction I am going to go.


 
  
 There is some dissent about this now, but I've read that the drivers were supposedly the same, some tweaking aside. Even if the sound quality of the 325 is a smidgen better, the weight still makes it much less suitable for bopping around the house than the 225.


bbophead said:


> My 325is are much lighter with the cocobolo cups.  My wallet is much lighter as well.


 
 Gorgeous cans. Are those Martin customs? One-sided cable, metal gimbals, thick headband?


----------



## whirlwind

bbophead said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > 020assassin said:
> ...


 
 Best looking 325's ever


----------



## joseph69

bbophead said:


> My 325is are much lighter with the cocobolo cups.  My wallet is much lighter as well.


 
 Well, there's no denying those are* absolutely gorgeous HP's, *but being he dosn't already own either, I would buy the less expensive model if I were going to do this. I would feel safe in thinking you had them stock for a while before deciding to mod them to this extent, no? I don't think you originally bought them new to mod them to this extent, unless you bought them used?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 


>


----------



## pdrm360

sinnottj said:


> I'm pretty sure the 125e has the same cable as the 325e / 225e ... the 125i certainly has the thicker cable.
> 
> Don't forget the 225e has metal grilles on the earcups, which makes them heavier (although I'd be surprised if it made 55g difference ...)


 
  
 They have heavier L-cush instead of S-cush too.


----------



## bbophead

Thanks all.  Martin did the cups, gimbals and cable (2 sided), headband is JMoney when he did that sort of thing.  Love the cans then blinged 'em up.  Why not?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

They are beautiful, how did the rewiring and cupping impact the SQ?


----------



## parbaked

I'm in Japan for New Years. Walking around hip Daikanyama (Tokyo) and dropped into APC Surplus store and saw this display prop. Grados selling fashion....the Japanese know what's cool!


----------



## bbophead

wildcatsare1 said:


> They are beautiful, how did the rewiring and cupping impact the SQ?


 

 Thanks.  That wasn't my purpose.  I wanted beauty and I got it.  I got 15' of re-wiring, which is what I wanted, and I got beautiful cups.  They still sound as good or better than they ever did.  I'm a leveler, not a sharpener.


----------



## GustavMahler

Is there a comfort mod for the best headphones ever (ps1000e)? Also i find that it doesn't entirely cover my ears-Is that supposed to be so? (I don't have them yet though..)


----------



## joseph69

gustavmahler said:


> Is there a comfort mod for the best headphones ever (ps1000e)? Also i find that it doesn't entirely cover my ears-Is that supposed to be so? (I don't have them yet though..)


 
 Congratulations on the PS1K's
 Plastic surgery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
 I have big ears, and they don't cover them totally either, but I don't find them uncomfortable in any way at all. I find them just as comfortable as the HD-800/Beyer T1's. You will get used to the fee/comfort of them after wearing them for a little while and adjusting the headband for the clamping force…which is not much force too begin with, so use caution when bending the headband not to bend it too much (or at all) or they will slide all over your head when you move.


----------



## Krutsch

bbophead said:


> My 325is are much lighter with the cocobolo cups.  My wallet is much lighter as well.


 

 Wow... beautiful Grados! I was saddened to read that I can't get a JMoney headband for my RS2i, since that must really improve the wear-comfort. Congrats!


----------



## parbaked

krutsch said:


> Wow... beautiful Grados! I was saddened to read that I can't get a JMoney headband for my RS2i, since that must really improve the wear-comfort. Congrats!




Turbulent Labs Manta is an excellent alternative IMO


----------



## Krutsch

parbaked said:


> Turbulent Labs Manta is an excellent alternative IMO


 

 Those look nice... thanks for the tip.


----------



## CH23

020assassin said:


> No price on your head: Crime might pay, but writing about crime is infinitely safer.
> 
> I live in the Nieuwmarktbuurt in Amsterdam. By all means, bring your gear. It would be nice to compare. Have you listened to SennGrados?




I've only heard _of_ them.

Let's discuss meeting in PMs


----------



## wormsdriver

Greetings Grado Heads!


----------



## dwayniac

Me while listening to the 125i with Vibro cups. I wasn't sure about it until I changed amps. I think it's a step above the 80i with Vibro cups. I prefer the flats too after comparing with the L & G cushions.


----------



## swspiers

Hey Grado-philes.  Happy New Year!
  
 I haven't been on the forum much, mostly because I've been (yikes) listening to my stuff more than reading and writing about stuff.
  
 Anyway, be careful out there tonight.   It's Amateur Hour- pretty much all day long.
  
 Happy listening!
  
 -S


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Happy New Year Swspiers, thanks for leading me to Grados!!!


----------



## joseph69

HAPPY & HEALTHY NEW YEAR TOO EVERYONE AT HEAD-FI !!!


----------



## Bret

Happy New Year.  2014 was the year I acquired my first Grados. What a great year it was!


----------



## XLR8

HNY everyone


----------



## 020Assassin

Happy New Year from Amsterdam


----------



## FriedRice25

Happy New Year from Switzerland to everyone. Let's hope 2015 will bring us a new Grado model. Maybe an unlimited closed headphone


----------



## stacker45

Bonne Année, de Montréal


----------



## ruthieandjohn

So as regards my comparison below of the HP1000 HP1 vs. the PS1000, reading on the PS1000 mentions the slightly boomy bass of the PS1000 that I mention on the second point in the quote below, indicating that it goes away with extended burn-in.   My PS-1000s have more than 100 hours but less than 300 hours of use in my estimation, so perhaps that boominess will dissipate with more use.
  
 Meanwhile, I find that the detail that the PS-1000s provide allow me (force me??) to hear someone actually chewing food in the live lounge performance of the Bill Evans Trio's album _Waltz For Debby, _at the start of Track 4, "My Romance (take 1)."  Can micro-detail sometimes be a bad thing? (PM me for further details about the food being chewed, i.e. whether crunchy or soft, etc.)
  
 Absolutely fabulous headphones!!
  
 Quote:


ruthieandjohn said:


> So I have listened back and forth between both headphones, both driven by my Joseph Grado HPA-1 amp which is driven by my FiiO X3 running that song from _Eric Clapton Unplugged_ at full CD resolution, for the past hour or so.
> 
> What I found:
> 
> ...


----------



## plonter

Happy new audiophilic year everyone!   starting the weekend with the usual listening session, this time the SR80e were chosen!  
 after a week that I primary listened to the Etymotic HF5 ,just wanted some neturality and taking a break from the grado coloured presentation... it is good sometimes to "reset" the ears and brain.
 But now listening to the SR80 and totally getting the WOW effect all over again!   great huge bass!  extended and smooth highs,perfect Embracing mids! very Hi-Fi!.      God I love Grado!!


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


>


 
 Out of the 3 pairs of PS1K's I owned, the pair I have now had the least mid-bass hump and it has gotten less and less with burn-in. The more I use them the bass gets tighter and tighter…without a doubt! I would guess I would have over 100hrs on them so far.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Happy New Year, from Tennessee, USA!!! I am looking forward to joining the Grado Club!!!


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


>


 
  
 I know you've said that you like your Grados to have their original earpads, but if you have a chance to try the L-Cush with your HP1s, you might be pleasantly surprised. I'm thinking about routing my HP2 through an E.Q., or get myself a J.D.S C-Moy with the bass boost option, to compensate for the slight loss of bass that comes from using the L-Cush.
  
 I'm sure that with the L-Cush, and the right amount of bass boost, the HP1000, could give the PS1000 a run for it's money. I recently bought a Yamaha EQ-70, so I'm going to put the L-Cush back on the HP1000, and see what happends.  


joseph69 said:


> Out of the 3 pairs of PS1K's I owned, the pair I have now had the least mid-bass hump and it has gotten less and less with burn-in. The more I use them the bass gets tighter and tighter…without a doubt! I would guess I would have over 100hrs on them so far.


 
  
 Some might want to say that it's all in your head... not me though!...Grados are notorious for their sample to sample differences. that, and the occasionnal cosmetic blemishes...what can we do...got to love them!.
  
 Oh! and diamondears, another favorite test song of mine is, Sofia Petersson's ''Through The Eyes Of Love''. song no:8, on ''Best Audiophile Voices VOL VI'' She has a soft, wispery voice!, I also like her rendition of the classic, Hallelujah. The first time I heard this one was at the Montréal Hi-Fi show, on a pair of Stax 007 mk2. When the song finished, I felt like lighting up...and I don't even smoke!.
  
 I bought the CD, (Hymn To Sonic Freedom), on the spot, and the minute I got home, I fired up the system, reached for the heavy artillery, (literally),  and listen to this gem, a second time, and guess what!...I was craving another cigarette!.
  
 Even if this wasn't a side by side comparison, the PS1000 had nothing to be ashamed of...they held their own pretty well against the 007 mk2.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> *Some might want to say that it's all in your head... not me though!*...Grados are notorious for their sample to sample differences. that, and the occasionnal cosmetic blemishes...what can we do...got to love them!.


 
  
 Me either, I know what I like/hear.
 How are you liking the PS1Ke so far?


----------



## 020Assassin

> Originally Posted by *stacker45* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh! and diamondears, another favorite test song of mine is, Sofia Petersson's ''Through The Eyes Of Love''. song no:8, on ''Best Audiophile Voices VOL VI'' She has a soft, wispery voice!, *I also like her rendition of the classic, Hallelujah*. The first time I heard this one was at the Montréal Hi-Fi show, on a pair of Stax 007 mk2. When the song finished, I felt like lighting up...and I don't even smoke!.


 
  
 Nice, but I prefer this rendition of Hallulajah by Jeff Buckley:
  
 
  
 For best effect, get yourself Jeff Buckley's album Grace. Immense talent, taken from us way too soon.
  
 One of my favourite songs on that album:


----------



## llovro

I don't know if this is the correct thread to post in but can someone please provide me with measurements for RS1 cups? I'm going to get them made for my sr80i but I need measurements.
 Thanks


----------



## 020Assassin

llovro said:


> I don't know if this is the correct thread to post in but can someone please provide me with measurements for RS1 cups? I'm going to get them made for my sr80i but I need measurements.
> Thanks


 

 If you search for 'DIY' and 'Grado', you'll find some threads on modding Grados that include wooden cups. I have wooden cups from a member called 7Keys.
  
 Other cups that come very close in measurements to the Reference Series are the Vibro Cups by Turbulent Labs.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

O2OAssasian, I was listening to Buckley's Grace last night when we were chatting, great album!!!

OK, I have sold my Alpha Dogs, so now I have the funds for either an RS1e r Ps500e, thanks to Stalker, Joseph and Assasin for your input. I wanted to open it up to the Thread for input. My rig now is Uber Bifrost>Lyr 2 Voskhods>Draug 2 >560's, portable is an E17 or iFi iDSD. I listen to a very wide variety of music and desire a natural, organic presentation. Neutral, natural sound stage, great tone....thanks!


----------



## swspiers

wildcatsare1 said:


> O2OAssasian, I was listening to Buckley's Grace last night when we were chatting, great album!!!
> 
> OK, I have sold my Alpha Dogs, so now I have the funds for either an RS1e r Ps500e, thanks to Stalker, Joseph and Assasin for your input. I wanted to open it up to the Thread for input. My rig now is Uber Bifrost>Lyr 2 Voskhods>Draug 2 >560's, portable is an E17 or iFi iDSD. I listen to a very wide variety of music and desire a natural, organic presentation. Neutral, natural sound stage, great tone....thanks!


 

 How loudly do you usually listen?  I think this is a key factor in deciding on a Grado.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

I listen pretty loud, dynamics are important to me.


----------



## joseph69

Where's @jaywiilin???


----------



## Wildcatsare1

I know, I PM's Jay a couple of days ago and haven't heard a peep!


----------



## ruthieandjohn




----------



## Wildcatsare1

ruthieandjohn said:


>


 

 LMAO...jay just gotta be willing', somebody send him some aural viagra..


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> I know, I PM's Jay a couple of days ago and haven't heard a peep!


 


ruthieandjohn said:


>


 
 I aslo PM'd him, and nothing…hope he's alright.
 LMAO too!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 


>


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

New year!
  
 Hopefully my 325e will finally break in before Lunar NY...


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> New year!
> 
> Hopefully my 325e will finally break in before Lunar NY...


 
 What other Grado's have you owned/own, and how are you liking the 325e so far?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

friedrice25 said:


> Happy New Year from Switzerland to everyone. Let's hope 2015 will bring us a *new Grado model. Maybe an unlimited closed headphone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


>


 
 This is a joke, no?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> This is a joke, no?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


>


 
 Oh, I see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 


>


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> I know you've said that you like your Grados to have their original earpads, but if you have a chance to try the L-Cush with your HP1s, you might be pleasantly surprised. I'm thinking about routing my HP2 through an E.Q., or get myself a J.D.S C-Moy with the bass boost option, to compensate for the slight loss of bass that comes from using the L-Cush.
> 
> I'm sure that with the L-Cush, and the right amount of bass boost, the HP1000, could give the PS1000 a run for it's money. I recently bought a Yamaha EQ-70, so I'm going to put the L-Cush back on the HP1000, and see what happends.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks again for a great idea (along with your earlier suggestion to use the *classic* RS1s with the RA-1 amp, as the amp was likely designed for that version that was contemporaneous).
  
 I will indeed try the L-Cush, as I have some.  I also have the JDS Labs C-Moy Bass Boost amp, so I can switch the little switch inside to "bass" as well, to see if it compensates for the effect on bass of trying the L-Cush.


----------



## 020Assassin

ruthieandjohn said:


>




Is it April Fools Day already? Time sure does fly...


----------



## llovro

020assassin said:


> If you search for 'DIY' and 'Grado', you'll find some threads on modding Grados that include wooden cups. I have wooden cups from a member called 7Keys.
> 
> Other cups that come very close in measurements to the Reference Series are the Vibro Cups by Turbulent Labs.


 
 yeah but all those threads are dead. And I'm not going to buy any cups because I can get them done for free and I just need measurements to do so. So, can anyone here help me by providing me with measurements of RS1 cups?
 Thanks


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Where's @jaywiilin???


 
 Jay took a little road trip with the family to see some relatives, I believe.
  
 He should be back shortly.
  
 Happy New Year to everybody.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Guys is there any chance that a burn in tool can mess up your cans?
  
 I used this on my 325e
  
 http://www.jlabaudio.com/pages/audio-burn-in


----------



## 020Assassin

williamleonhart said:


> Guys is there any chance that a burn in tool can mess up your cans?
> 
> I used this on my 325e
> 
> http://www.jlabaudio.com/pages/audio-burn-in


 
 And is your 325e ruined now?
  
 To burn in my 325iS I use a CD of Stanley Clarke's _School Days_ on repeat...


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

joseph69 said:


> What other Grado's have you owned/own, and how are you liking the 325e so far?


 
 My old Grados: SR60i > MS1 (flat) > 325is > MSPro. Now I'm having iGrado (girlfriend uses it mostly), 325e and RS1i. 
  
 My 325e sounds too thin. Trebs and mids roll off a lot. They are sometimes too harsh, like ear-piercing harsh. Not that they're defective, coz I remember how shocked I was, listening to my old SR60i's (loved them afterwards). Since then I've switched to buying used pairs only. The story behind my 325e's is that the old owner bought them in October, sold them brand-new to me in November. I'm just too busy with my work to spend enough time on these cans. Yes they have improved a tad since I bought them, but not as fast as I like. I'm growing impatient.
  
 I miss the sound on my 325is. The soundstage was tight, the mids were sweet. Those were my go-to cans for Metal and Vocal. Had to sell them coz I was short on cash and was still owning the MSPro.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

020assassin said:


> I use a CD of Stanley Clarke's _School Days_ on repeat...


 
 Yes after giving up on the tool above I put my Grado on Star Wars soundtrack, random New Age and Indie stuffs.


----------



## 020Assassin

williamleonhart said:


> Yes after giving up on the tool above I put my Grado on Star Wars soundtrack, random New Age and Indie stuffs.


 

 Stanley Clarke's School Days has a lot of dynamic frequencies. Too bad you had to sell the iS, it's one of my favourite cans. And the Stax.


----------



## whirlwind

It has been a great weekend so far.....listening to the flac files of this all morning  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  Music soothes my soul


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Jay took a little road trip with the family to see some relatives, I believe.
> 
> He should be back shortly.
> 
> Happy New Year to everybody.


 
 Thanks!
 Thought maybe something happened, good to hear he's on a trip…I mean a road trip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
 Happy New Year!
  


williamleonhart said:


> My old Grados: SR60i > MS1 (flat) > 325is > MSPro. Now I'm having iGrado (girlfriend uses it mostly), 325e and RS1i.
> 
> My 325e sounds too thin. Trebs and mids roll off a lot. They are sometimes too harsh, like ear-piercing harsh. Not that they're defective, coz I remember how shocked I was, listening to my old SR60i's (loved them afterwards). Since then I've switched to buying used pairs only. The story behind my 325e's is that the old owner bought them in October, sold them brand-new to me in November. I'm just too busy with my work to spend enough time on these cans. Yes they have improved a tad since I bought them, but not as fast as I like. I'm growing impatient.
> 
> I miss the sound on my 325is. The soundstage was tight, the mids were sweet. Those were my go-to cans for Metal and Vocal. Had to sell them coz I was short on cash and was still owning the MSPro.


 
 Patience...I know, sometimes its hard to wait.


----------



## diamondears

020assassin said:


> Stanley Clarke's School Days has a lot of dynamic frequencies. Too bad you had to sell the iS, it's one of my favourite cans. And the Stax.



+1 on the SR325is. I really enjoyed having them together with the RS1i. Too bad I had to sell too. Both of them.


----------



## diamondears

joseph69 said:


> Thanks!
> Thought maybe something happened, good to hear he's on a trip…I mean a road trip  .
> Happy New Year!
> 
> Patience...I know, sometimes its hard to wait.




I was really wondering why my SR325is didn't need any burning-in. It sounded fantastic out of the box. And I never found them harsh or too bright, just high resolution. I liked it's mids and treble having "texture". Some may say grainy, but not grainy grainy, it's smoothly grained.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

diamondears said:


> I was really wondering why my SR325is didn't need any burning-in. It sounded fantastic out of the box. And I never found them harsh or too bright, just high resolution. I liked it's mids and treble having "texture". Some may say grainy, but not grainy grainy, it's smoothly grained.


 
 Same here. I heard a lot of people complain about the 325is as being harsh, however when I first listened to the IS via ODAC+O2 it just blew my mind. I'm not a fan of "high resolution" cans, never liked Beyer. And I can't stand piercing trebs. My IS never had any of those, it sounded musical, lively and to me, very pleasing.
 So back in November I did some research on the 325e and most people say that it is a very worthy upgrade to the 325is. The old owner sold them to me at about US$240-250. The cans were practically BRAND NEW - the cups still had that scent and its surface felt more powder-y than now. He even threw in some S Cushs (Singaporeans are THAT nice!). But till now they're still not in their best yet. I can't use them for Florence + The Machine at all. The 's' sound Florence makes would cut into my ears. It's painful. I don't remember having to endure this with the IS. 
  
 Oh and again, sorry for my sluggish English. I'm not a native speaker.


----------



## CH23

A belated but nonetheless happy new year to all of you!

I usually burn my headphones in by just using them, as i believe this is the most effective way.

Why, you ask me, would this be the most effective way?

Well, i say, i believe that next to the 'phones burning in, your mind does too.

But that's my opinion, of course


----------



## diamondears

ch23 said:


> A belated but nonetheless happy new year to all of you!
> 
> I usually burn my headphones in by just using them, as i believe this is the most effective way.
> 
> ...




IIRC, the Grado sheet that comes in the box specifically says not to burn in the Grados by leaving it burning in. Which to me means you cannot burn them in for long periods at a time.


----------



## 020Assassin

wildcatsare1 said:


> O2OAssasian, I was listening to Buckley's Grace last night when we were chatting, great album!!!


 
 Today, listening with the Stax to the CD of the album, I heard something I hadn't heard before. See if you can hear it too: track 7, 'Lover, you should've come over', in the beginning of the track, you can hear someone walking back and forth. You can hear it best at 00:24 and 00:33 seconds. After I heard it, I listened to the AAC track on iTunes through my 325iS and I could hear it clear as day, but up till now I never noticed.


----------



## 020Assassin

diamondears said:


> IIRC, the Grado sheet that comes in the box specifically says not to burn in the Grados by leaving it burning in. Which to me means you cannot burn them in for long periods at a time.


 
  
 Yes, I read that, but then, they will also void your warranty if you do the 'vent mod' on the Prestige Series, despite the fact that the sound improves from this modification (if done in moderation), and the reference and professional series have vented drivers...
  
 I let the Stanley Clarke _School Days_ CD play at just below regular listening levels on repeat through the night to break in drivers, whether they are Sennheisers or Grados.


----------



## bbophead

ch23 said:


> Well, i say, i believe that next to the 'phones burning in, your mind does too.


 
 Oh, yes.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

020assassin said:


> Today, listening with the Stax to the CD of the album, I heard something I hadn't heard before. See if you can hear it too: track 7, 'Lover, you should've come over', in the beginning of the track, you can hear someone walking back and forth. You can hear it best at 00:24 and 00:33 seconds. After I heard it, I listened to the AAC track on iTunes through my 325iS and I could hear it clear as day, but up till now I never noticed.




Going out for my birthday with my Girls, Assassin, i will give Grace (one of the best recordings and albums of all time) a listen tonight. I will use the 560 and PSB, hopefully I ccan here the pacing. When I consumate the deal on my Alpha Dogs I will try again with Grados! Cheers!!!


----------



## gefski

diamondears said:


> IIRC, the Grado sheet that comes in the box specifically says not to burn in the Grados by leaving it burning in. Which to me means you cannot burn them in for long periods at a time.




I wonder if all the people burning-in their headphones put them on a dummy head or ball or something. The drivers, of course, are designed to work against a resistance, not left playing in free space for hours or days. 

I'll stick with Grado's recommendation.


----------



## gefski

bbophead said:


> Oh, yes.




Scientifically speaking, "listener burn-in" takes two evenings and four pints.


----------



## bbophead

Tony Monaco, one of my favorite jazz organ playas wishing you a White Christmas.
  

  
 and, the KING, Joey DeFrancesco wishing you a Happy New Year.


----------



## bbophead

gefski said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, yes.
> ...


 

 I'm going with one evening and six shots.  It's the scientist in me.


----------



## 020Assassin

gefski said:


> I wonder if all the people burning-in their headphones put them on a dummy head or ball or something. The drivers, of course, are designed to work against a resistance, not left playing in free space for hours or days.


 
 Mine just hang next to my stereo:

  


gefski said:


> I'll stick with Grado's recommendation.


 
 That's your prerogative. I burned in my SR325iS and my ZennJazzGrado's in this way, and they both sound out of this world...


----------



## 020Assassin

wildcatsare1 said:


> Going out for my birthday with my Girls.


 
 Happy Birthday, Kevin.


----------



## oggdude

Hi everyone, I'm looking to add a set of Grado headphones to my collection. I have found a pair of SR325i at a bargain price (£125) but i will be buying blind so to speak. My current collection consists of the Sennheiser HD650, V-Moda M100, Sennheiser Momentum, Shure SRH940 and the AIAIAI TMA-1 Studio. I mostly listen to rock, punk and heavy metal but do occasionally listen to other genres. I hear they are good for rock but are bright, i never liked the AKG K702 due to the LF roll off tho i would never consider the AKG K702 as too bright, just a tad north of neutral.

 Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## joseph69

diamondears said:


> I was really wondering why my SR325is didn't need any burning-in. It sounded fantastic out of the box. And I never found them harsh or too bright, just high resolution. I liked it's mids and treble having "texture". Some may say grainy, but not grainy grainy, it's smoothly grained.


 
 +1


----------



## jaywillin

I'M BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK !


----------



## whirlwind

oggdude said:


> Hi everyone, I'm looking to add a set of Grado headphones to my collection. I have found a pair of SR325i at a bargain price (£125) but i will be buying blind so to speak. My current collection consists of the Sennheiser HD650, V-Moda M100, Sennheiser Momentum, Shure SRH940 and the AIAIAI TMA-1 Studio. I mostly listen to rock, punk and heavy metal but do occasionally listen to other genres. I hear they are good for rock but are bright, i never liked the AKG K702 due to the LF roll off tho i would never consider the AKG K702 as too bright, just a tad north of neutral.
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated


 
 the 325 will be a great compliment to the HD650


----------



## ruthieandjohn

gefski said:


> I wonder if all the people burning-in their headphones put them on a dummy head or ball or something. The drivers, of course, are designed to work against a resistance, not left playing in free space for hours or days.
> 
> I'll stick with Grado's recommendation.


 

 To point out the obvious, the AHA system below, available for a discount for head-fi.org members, does a marvelous job of burning in Grados.


----------



## 020Assassin

ruthieandjohn said:


> To point out the obvious, the AHA system below, available for a discount for head-fi.org members, does a marvelous job of burning in Grados.


 
 Cute, John. I'll stick to my CD method.


----------



## swspiers

I'm not categorically opposed to the burn-in theory like I was up until two months ago.  The entire presentation of my Alpha Primes changed in about 8 hours, and there was nothing subtle about it.  Imaging, soundstage, detail, the whole 9 yards.  To doubt that it occurred seems insane to me, since I experienced it so clearly and completely. It was like they were entirely different headphones.  I turned in my Objectivist card that night, but they did not issue a refund for membership.  Something about the fine print...
  
 But I never experienced burn-in with my 225i's.  Except turning the volume down made them sound really, really awesome.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

OK, pulled the trigger, spoke to Todd at TTVJ and he will be shipping the PS500e tour pair to me Monday!!! He prefers the 500 slightly over the RS1e's, so we shall see.

Flay to see Jay is still willin'.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> To point out the obvious, the AHA system below, available for a discount for head-fi.org members, does a marvelous job of burning in Grados.


 
  Can I just buy the "before" for half the price?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 


>





  


  
  
 Quote:


wildcatsare1 said:


> OK, pulled the trigger, spoke to Todd at TTVJ and he will be shipping the PS500e tour pair to me Monday!!! He prefers the 500 slightly over the RS1e's, so we shall see.
> 
> Flay to see Jay is still willin'.


 
 Congratulations!
 Keep us posted.


----------



## stacker45

First, Wildcatstare, I just want to say that you're not the first one to call me ''Stalker'', It's not, Stalker, it's Stacker, as in 45 ton container Stacker. That's me in the red T-shirt.
  


 Also, Wildcatstare, I have never heard the e versions of the RS1, or the PS500, so, I'm not exactly sure, how I've helped you, but if I did, I'm glad.


----------



## HPiper

My SR325e have shipped, should be here either tomorrow or monday. If anyone is interested I can post a mini review of the 325E. Hopefully I remember the sound of my 325is well enough to actually make some sense of how it is better (or worse) than before. Of course we all know all the Grado phones suck so any review would be a waste of all our time. I can already tell before I even get them that they will be uncomfortable and the treble will be absolutely unbearable. I wouldn't even get them but I am a sucker for anything chrome.


----------



## swspiers

wildcatsare1 said:


> OK, pulled the trigger, spoke to Todd at TTVJ and he will be shipping the PS500e tour pair to me Monday!!! He prefers the 500 slightly over the RS1e's, so we shall see.
> 
> Flay to see Jay is still willin'.


 
 .
 Man, I can't write at work.  It's a secure Department of the Navy system, and they use like Explorer 5 or something.  So I can read, just not write.
  
 Anyway, the PS500e would me my exact recommendation, since you listen at higher volume.  You'd probably HATE the GS1000e, and I doubt the RS series would work very well, either.
  
 You're a smart man, coming to land of all that is Grado.  Great to see you here, dude


----------



## bbophead

Does anybody here check their replies before they send them?
  
 Just wondering.


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> My SR325e have shipped, should be here either tomorrow or monday. If anyone is interested I can post a mini review of the 325E. Hopefully I remember the sound of my 325is well enough to actually make some sense of how it is better (or worse) than before. Of course we all know all the Grado phones suck so any review would be a waste of all our time. I can already tell before I even get them that they will be uncomfortable and the treble will be absolutely unbearable. I wouldn't even get them but I am a sucker for anything chrome.


 
 Congratulations!
 I never found my 325is's to be hot in the treble, and from what I've read, the (e) series is more refined than the previous models.
 I didn't know they came in Chrome…I thought they still came in the Sparkle Gray, are you sure???
 I would definitely like to hear you impressions/comparisons between the (is/e) series.


----------



## swspiers

bbophead said:


> Does anybody here check their replies before they send them?
> 
> Just wondering.


 

 ???


----------



## jaywillin

i absolutely love my 325e's that i got from joedoe, but monday they are heading to grado for a repair of the blown driver,
 i'm also going to have them put a 1/4" jack on the cable 
 they said it would be a 2-3 weeks to turnaround , that will be a long 2-3 weeks !


----------



## bbophead

swspiers said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody here check their replies before they send them?
> ...


 

 It's cool.  I see a substantial amount of replies which don't quite make sense and a ton of mis-spellings that lead me to believe that checking something before you hit send is not often done.  
  
 Maybe I'M the a-hole.  You tell me.


----------



## swspiers

bbophead said:


> It's cool.  I see a substantial amount of replies which don't quite make sense and a ton of mis-spellings that lead me to believe that checking something before you hit send is not often done.
> 
> Maybe I'M the a-hole.  You tell me.


 

 I just don't know what you're referring to.  I admit the errant typo is likely as I take a break from my studies, I just have no idea if I made a mistake, who made a mistake, or what mistake was made. 
  
 Never have you come across as an a-hole.  Maybe grumpy, like the rest of us.  Or a slob, like one of us.......


----------



## bbophead

swspiers said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > It's cool.  I see a substantial amount of replies which don't quite make sense and a ton of mis-spellings that lead me to believe that checking something before you hit send is not often done.
> ...


 

 Oh, sorry, I wasn't refering to you in particular, just in general.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations!
> I never found my 325is's to be hot in the treble, and from what I've read, the (e) series is more refined than the previous models.
> I didn't know they came in Chrome…I thought they still came in the Sparkle Gray, are you sure???
> I would definitely like to hear you impressions/comparisons between the (is/e) series.


 

 This is my 325e. The cups have a powder-y feel to them. "Sparkle gray" describe them perfectly.
  
 But then I prefer the chromies and the goldies... And my old silver 325is look much more manlier than this lol


----------



## HPiper

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations!
> I never found my 325is's to be hot in the treble, and from what I've read, the (e) series is more refined than the previous models.
> I didn't know they came in Chrome…I thought they still came in the Sparkle Gray, are you sure???
> I would definitely like to hear you impressions/comparisons between the (is/e) series.


 

 I guess you are right, my old ones were chrome but these are just silver. By the way, that whole post was pretty much a joke based on all the knee jerk comments I see people make about Grado headphones on these boards. Just before I posted here I had read someone on another forum say, 'Well if you think those have a treble spike you should hear some Grado's. I like how it isn't any specific model, just the whole lineup in total. Half the time (or more) I doubt they have heard a Grado for any length of time on a system that does them justice or at all.
    I think they should bring back the Gold version they had for a while. Those were very classy. In the meanwhile I am going to let these warm up for a while before I even try to listen to them. They feel like they just took them out of a deep freeze before they handed them to me.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Stacker, it's nice to meet you, though I was referring to Stalkeryan, but I am sure I will lean on your Grado knowledge at some point! 

Cheers!


----------



## diamondears

020assassin said:


> Yes, I read that, but then, they will also void your warranty if you do the 'vent mod' on the Prestige Series, despite the fact that the sound improves from this modification (if done in moderation), and the reference and professional series have vented drivers...
> 
> I let the Stanley Clarke _School Days_ CD play at just below regular listening levels on repeat through the night to break in drivers, whether they are Sennheisers or Grados.




I wonder why Grado bothered to point that out. Would the drivers be damaged if burned in for a prolonged period of time? Why? How?



gefski said:


> I wonder if all the people burning-in their headphones put them on a dummy head or ball or something. The drivers, of course, are designed to work against a resistance, not left playing in free space for hours or days.
> 
> I'll stick with Grado's recommendation.




Yeah, me too. I don't know why, but I'm quite sure Grado wouldn't bother to expressly inform us if it's not important. 



ruthieandjohn said:


> To point out the obvious, the AHA system below, available for a discount for head-fi.org members, does a marvelous job of burning in Grados.




That's really a good way to burn in brand new headphones. Is it still on sale? How much is the dummy on the left?


----------



## Porteroso

You might be surprised to learn that I also run a burn-in company. I charge a very minimal amount of money. Most of what is involved is sending me your new equipment. I am very careful with your stuff, and only listen to great music. You can feel sure that your cans will not be threatened in any way by the depraved "music" of the current pop scene. I will burn them in for the appropriate amount of time (however long I feel like), and then I will return them to you, within a 6 month window, guaranteed. This offer is only available for cans with a retail of over $198. I also accept amps and dacs.
  
 Get the most out of your equipment today! Contact Porter!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

bbophead said:


> It's cool.  I see a substantial amount of replies which don't quite make sense and a ton of mis-spellings that lead me to believe that checking something before you hit send is not often done.
> 
> Maybe I'M the a-hole.  You tell me.




Many are spell check issues, typos or since it is a casual forum, old fashioned sloppiness, unless you are an English Instructer perhaps a chill pill, they are now indicated for OCD.
Swipers I am former Navy, we need to chat!


----------



## stacker45

porteroso said:


> You might be surprised to learn that I also run a burn-in company. I charge a very minimal amount of money. Most of what is involved is sending me your new equipment. I am very careful with your stuff, and only listen to great music. You can feel sure that your cans will not be threatened in any way by the depraved "music" of the current pop scene. I will burn them in for the appropriate amount of time (however long I feel like), and then I will return them to you, within a 6 month window, guaranteed. This offer is only available for cans with a retail of over $198. I also accept amps and dacs.
> 
> Get the most out of your equipment today! Contact Porter!


 
  
 I thought of it, chuckled to myself, and continued on.
  
 But you actually took the time,  and posted it, good for you.
  
 Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to go offer my sevices in the Stax threads.


----------



## 020Assassin

stacker45 said:


> Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to go offer my sevices in the Stax threads.


 
  
 Stax don't require burn-in.
  
 And I just skip all the mistakes and errors in other people's posts. I'm a writer, and I have to deliberately switch off my inner editor when I'm not reading my own work.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

porteroso said:


> You might be surprised to learn that I also run a burn-in company. I charge a very minimal amount of money. Most of what is involved is sending me your new equipment. I am very careful with your stuff, and only listen to great music. You can feel sure that your cans will not be threatened in any way by the depraved "music" of the current pop scene. I will burn them in for the appropriate amount of time (however long I feel like), and then I will return them to you, within a 6 month window, guaranteed. This offer is only available for cans with a retail of over $198. I also accept amps and dacs.
> 
> Get the most out of your equipment today! Contact Porter!



We all worry about our headphones getting lost in the mail. Maybe you could halve the chance of that happening by keeping the headphones, rather than subjecting them to a return mailing. Just a suggestion!


----------



## stacker45

020assassin said:


> Stax don't require burn-in.
> 
> And I just skip all the mistakes and errors in other people's posts. I'm a writer, and I have to deliberately switch off my inner editor when I'm not reading my own work.


 
  
 I didn't know that. What about Audeze, do you know if they require a burn-in.?
  
 Regarding the mistakes, my native tongue is French, so I have a good excuse.


----------



## 020Assassin

stacker45 said:


> I didn't know that. What about Audeze, do you know if they require a burn-in.?
> 
> Regarding the mistakes, my native tongue is French, so I have a good excuse.




I have no experience with Audeze, so I can't tell you that.

And my native tongue is Dutch, but I don't use that as an excuse.


----------



## diamondears

In my case, I spell check AFTER I've posted it, when I'm not rushing, and when I notice it some other time. Many I think just peep into the forum for a very brief time during boring or slow parts of the day, then go on with their lives.


----------



## 020Assassin

diamondears said:


> In my case, I spell check AFTER I've posted it, when I'm not rushing. Many I think just peep into the forum during boring or slow periods.
> 
> If I spell check DURING my writing if my post I find it irritating as the "environment" here is "casual talk" rather than "business correspondence".




What matters to me is that this is not a forum for writers/readers like the boards at GoodReads. At GoodReads--where carefully edited posts are the norm--typos and other errors are glaring mistakes that are considered representative of the intellectual capacity of the poster. Here on head-fi.org, the content is more important than the form or the care people take to polish their prose. 

At GR, many posts (especially those by authors) are taken to represent of the attitude towards the craft, so authors who churn out posts filled with errors will be regarded as less serious about their work. Here, a post filled with misspellings in a forum on DIY cables doesn't mean the author of the post isn't meticulous in the crafting of cables.

Personally, I know that on GR, people who enjoy my posts tend to click on my profile and seek out my novels, so I take care to minimise the amount of errors. Even if there is quite a gap between posting on a forum and publishing a novel, at GR it pays to re-read your post before posting.


----------



## diamondears

020assassin said:


> What matters to me is that this is not a forum for writers/readers like the boards at GoodReads. At GoodReads--where carefully edited posts are the norm--typos and other errors are glaring mistakes that are considered representative of the intellectual capacity of the poster. Here on head-fi.org, the content is more important than the form or the care people take to polish their prose.
> 
> At GR, many posts (especially those by authors) are taken to represent of the attitude towards the craft, so authors who churn out posts filled with errors will be regarded as less serious about their work. Here, a post filled with misspellings in a forum on DIY cables doesn't mean the author of the post isn't meticulous in the crafting of cables.
> 
> Personally, I know that on GR, people who enjoy my posts tend to click on my profile and seek out my novels, so I take care to minimise the amount of errors. Even if there is quite a gap between posting on a forum and publishing a novel, at GR it pays to re-read your post before posting.




What's important here is we understand each other and we relay and share what's on our mind. We're lucky to have this wonderful hobby, talk and share about it, sell our used gears, etc. with so many knowledgeable and passionate hobbyists all over the world!


----------



## jaywillin

i know i don't type correctly , i don't capitalize , use periods too much , i never really knew how to type, i'm a "hunt and peck" type of guy
 i have an index finger that doesn't work too good (broken tendon that was never repaired)
 i can type correctly , write correctly when i need to, i just didn't think all that was important here, 
 i do hope i can convey my thoughts, and feelings, opinions, 
 anyway, enough about that, lets get on with the music and grado's before a moderator tells us to get on topic ! lol
 (i'm not arguing  or being defensive at all, just explaining and apologising for my crappy keyboarding, and grammar, )


----------



## jaywillin

diamondears said:


> What's important here is we understand each other and we relay and share what's on our mind. We're lucky to have this wonderful hobby, talk and share about it, sell our used gears, etc. with so many knowledgeable and passionate hobbyists all over the world!


 
 +1


----------



## plonter

Noon time here in israel.. rain outside,cool winter air coming through the open window.   Listening session with the SR325e..Donald fagen - "The Nightfly" is playing (not my cup of tea music style,but the sound is great for times I eager for a truly audiophilic sound),
 accompanied by a glass of single malt scotch.    The Grado 325's are magical!     getting a great amount of additional burn in this weekend   
 From a brief comparison I did today between the SR80e and the SR325e both with L pads, the 325e's are definitely smoother and more refined.  Actually I like the SR80 with the S pads..it softenes their little agressive treble..although the bass can be tiny bit muddy in certain recordings.
 Cheers!


----------



## jaywillin

plonter said:


> Noon time here in israel.. rain outside,cool winter air coming through the open window.   Listening session with the SR325e's..Donald fagen - "The Nightfly" is playing (not my cup of tea music style,but the sound is great for times I eager for a truly audiophilic sound),
> accompanied by a glass of single malt scotch.      The Grados 325's is magical!     getting a great amount of additional burn in this weekend
> Cheers!


 
 i love my 325e's !  i blew a driver somehow, and its got to go back to grado, i'll be without it a couple of weeks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 but that's part of the game, so enjoy toyr 325's, and "rock on"


----------



## plonter

jaywillin said:


> i love my 325e's !  i blew a driver somehow, and its got to go back to grado, i'll be without it a couple of weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Oh..sorry about the driver.  Hope you get them back soon.     What are your primary cans in the meantime?


----------



## jaywillin

plonter said:


> Oh..sorry about the driver.  Hope you get them back soon.     What are your primary cans in the meantime?


 
 beyer t1, so i'm not in all that bad off ATM !


----------



## plonter

jaywillin said:


> beyer t1, so i'm not in all that bad off ATM !


 
 Nice!  these are way out of my leauge LOL.   But get this...after a lot of thinking,I decided to get the HD800,I assume it will happen in the next few months.  Just got to have them!
 As much as I am a Grado addict and a devoter, I must have a neutral headphone just to reset my brain from time to time, And I love the sennheiser house sound,So I will definitely love the HD800.
 There is nothing like resetting you brain and return to the grado after a while.  you get the WOW factor all over again.
  
 EDIT: Right now listening to Dire Straits - Money for nothing..the Track.  How about those drums with the Grado HA?!   Simply PERFECT!!  One of the most amazing sounding albums ever! especially with grado.


----------



## jaywillin

plonter said:


> Nice!  these are way out of my leauge LOL.   But get this...after a lot of thinking,I decided to get the HD800,I assume it will happen in the next few months.  Just got to have them!
> As much as I am a Grado addict and a devoter, I must have a neutral headphone just to reset my brain from time to time, And I love the sennheiser house sound,So I will definitely love the HD800.
> There is nothing like resetting you brain and return to the grado after a while.  you get the WOW factor all over again.
> 
> EDIT: Right now listening to Dire Straits - Money for nothing..the Track.  How about those drums with the Grado HA?!   Simply PERFECT!!  One of the most amazing sounding albums ever! especially with grado.


 
 yeah, i like having something to contrast, complement my grado's i've had almost all the grado's , all but the 125, and rs2's, 
 and now all of the E models, i have had the gs1000e, and loved it ! 
 but when i got the 325e from joedoe, after he reviewed it, i agree with him, the 325e is just an awesome bargain !
 it may just be the best bang for the buck grado !


----------



## whirlwind

I apologize for my awful grammar, as I am sure I do not use proper punctuation.
  
 I always do this......then this.....then.....well you get the point....I call it.....internet typing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 I would also agree with jay on the 325.......I once owned the 325is, my first Grado......I now have the 225i.....IMO the 325 trumps the 225i pretty easily.


----------



## swspiers

plonter said:


> Nice!  these are way out of my leauge LOL.   But get this...after a lot of thinking,I decided to get the HD800,I assume it will happen in the next few months.  Just got to have them!
> As much as I am a Grado addict and a devoter, I must have a neutral headphone just to reset my brain from time to time, And I love the sennheiser house sound,So I will definitely love the HD800.
> There is nothing like resetting you brain and return to the grado after a while.  you get the WOW factor all over again.
> 
> EDIT: Right now listening to Dire Straits - Money for nothing..the Track.  How about those drums with the Grado HA?!   Simply PERFECT!!  One of the most amazing sounding albums ever! especially with grado.


 

 Not to throw you off.  But when I think HD800, neutral is not something that also comes to mind.  Aggressive treble that emphasizes detail and soundstage.  Guys, if I'm wrong, jump in here....


----------



## diamondears

plonter said:


> Nice!  these are way out of my leauge LOL.   But get this...after a lot of thinking,I decided to get the HD800,I assume it will happen in the next few months.  Just got to have them!
> As much as I am a Grado addict and a devoter, I must have a neutral headphone just to reset my brain from time to time, And I love the sennheiser house sound,So I will definitely love the HD800.
> 
> There is nothing like resetting you brain and return to the grado after a while.  you get the WOW factor all over again.
> ...







swspiers said:


> Not to throw you off.  But when I think HD800, neutral is not something that also comes to mind.  Aggressive treble that emphasizes detail and soundstage.  Guys, if I'm wrong, jump in here....




Yeah, I'm about to say that too. HD800, neutral? Haven't heard it though, but based on my research it looks well settled that it's tilted to the bright side.


----------



## swspiers

diamondears said:


> Yeah, I'm about to say that too. HD800, neutral? Haven't heard it though, but based on my research it looks well settled that it's tilted to the bright side.


 

 Still, it's an awesome set of cans.  In fact, didn't Wikipedia use it as a reference for 'awesome"
  
 I kid, I kid.
  
 Regardless, it has been the dynamic headphone to beat for years.  It seems every set of headphones gets compared to it at some point, and there's a reason.  Regardless of its 'neutrality'


----------



## plonter

swspiers said:


> Not to throw you off.  But when I think HD800, neutral is not something that also comes to mind.  Aggressive treble that emphasizes detail and soundstage.  Guys, if I'm wrong, jump in here....


 
 I auditioned the HD800 once, a long time ago..just briefly for a couple of minutes.  I remember that awsome imaging, but I can't recall any too aggressive treble,only extended and accurate.  I assume it depends a lot on the rest of the gear.
 Besides.. as a Grado fanatic, what is a little treble emphasis?  LOL  
 I prefer neutral to be on the bright side and not the opposite.


----------



## 020Assassin

swspiers said:


> Not to throw you off.  But when I think HD800, neutral is not something that also comes to mind.  Aggressive treble that emphasizes detail and soundstage.  Guys, if I'm wrong, jump in here....


 
 I don't think any Sennheiser headphone is 'neutral', but the sound is definitely more 'mainstream' than Grado.
  
 If I want an 'objective' or 'neutral' sound, nowadays I play the music on my electrostatic Stax headphones, which have the downside that they're not exactly portable, nor are they 'headbanging' headphones.


----------



## jaywillin

i think the hd800 is very system dependent , you give it the right equipment, and it's pretty damn good !


----------



## whirlwind

diamondears said:


> plonter said:
> 
> 
> > Nice!  these are way out of my leauge LOL.   But get this...after a lot of thinking,I decided to get the HD800,I assume it will happen in the next few months.  Just got to have them!
> ...


 
 To my ears....neutral would be a very good description...but hey....I have old ears
  
 ps audio nuwave > mad ear +hd > HD800
  
 The mad ear rolls the treble off slightly....cant wait to get my otl
  
 i can enjoy all types of music with mine, as long as the recording is good......my *only *complaint about the HD800 is that it is very much tied to a good recording and will only sound as good as your weakest link.
  
 When all is good....it is very good.....imo of course.......your milage may vary.
  
 Listening to a nice flac remaster of this, right now......pure bliss


----------



## diamondears

jaywillin said:


> i think the hd800 is very system dependent , you give it the right equipment, and it's pretty damn good !




Right equipment will improve what aspect of it? The bass? More bass air being moved?


----------



## jaywillin

diamondears said:


> Right equipment will improve what aspect of it? The bass? More bass air being moved?


 
 the treble isn't a problem, soundstage opens up nicely, just better at both ends of the spectrum, 
 now i will say, i like the t1 better, its just more musical, it's hard to put into words, 
 to me, the hd800 seems like more of  like a "tool" its so revealing, you can hear system changes, whether a track is well mastered or not, 
 the t1 gets out of the way, and just pulls me into the music, sort of like grado's, its a fun headphone


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

With my desk always positioned near the windows, I can never get a proper listening session with Grados when it rains. Tropical rains, you know...
  
 Oh and to 020Assasin, thanks for recommending Stanley Clarke. Can you recommend some music that's as good? Never thought I like something that Jazz-y.


----------



## swspiers

Just some brief iGrado love, the re-headed step child of the Grado family.  Listened to some Faith No More off my cell phone last night.
  
 Man, what a quirky and wonderful headphone.


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> Just some brief iGrado love, the re-headed step child of the Grado family.  Listened to some Faith No More off my cell phone last night.
> 
> Man, what a quirky and wonderful headphone.


 
 It seems a little bit strange that this does not get more love....I guess most go ahead and grab a SR60 or SR 80 maybe ?
  
 Also...HD800 may be able to be had for a few hundred dollars cheaper soon....as many thing the new sennheiser will soon be introduced....that would make for some great deals on the hd800 as many will gravitate toward the new senn


----------



## swspiers

whirlwind said:


> It seems a little bit strange that this does not get more love....I guess most go ahead and grab a SR60 or SR 80 maybe ?


 

 Ha!  I'm thinking about picking up a 60e myself. I still don't like the fit of the iGrado.
  
 Everytime I listen to my 'entry level' cans, I realize that without Head-fi, they could easily be endgame, the iGrado included.
  
 But then I listen to my Primes, and realize that is just a fantasy.


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > It seems a little bit strange that this does not get more love....I guess most go ahead and grab a SR60 or SR 80 maybe ?
> ...


 
 Ha ha   +1


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

At that price ]there's absolutely nothing to complain about the iGrado, PROVIDED your head fits. I have the GR10 for my iphone, and yet the iGrado is still a solid alternative. Anw I gave it to my gf and she can't have it on for too long. Sometimes she even skips it altogether to use the laptop's speakers instead. Such heresy...


----------



## 020Assassin

williamleonhart said:


> Oh and to 020Assasin, thanks for recommending Stanley Clarke. Can you recommend some music that's as good? Never thought I like something that Jazz-y.


 
  
 On the Grados I really enjoy John Mayer especially the double live album 'Where The Light Is' (I also recently bought two tracks from John Mayer - No Such Thing EP, the last two tracks 'Lenny' and 'The Wind Cries Mary', both live tracks from the X-Lounge.
  
*The Youtube clips below have a sound quality that is incomparable to the CD or Vinyl versions, but are merely added as samples:*
  

  
 I also recommend Jeff Buckley's Grace album
  

  
 If you want to go full jazz:
  
 Hank Mobley - Soul Station

  
 Kenny Drew - Undercurrent

  
 Freddie Hubbard - Hub-Tones

  
 and his more fusion work, Red Clay,

  
 And something totally different, but frequently played:
  
 David Sylvian - Brilliant Trees

  
 Talk Talk - The Colour of Spring

  
 If possible, listen to these tracks on CD or Vinyl. If the embedded clips don't show up, just go to Youtube and search for them.


----------



## whirlwind

020assassin said:


> williamleonhart said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and to 020Assasin, thanks for recommending Stanley Clarke. Can you recommend some music that's as good? Never thought I like something that Jazz-y.
> ...


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> I also recommend Jeff Buckley's Grace album
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  



 Thanks....I have been searching for some good John Mayer....I like his playing alot


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Thanks. I've already got Jeff Buckley. That album was legendary.


----------



## 020Assassin

whirlwind said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I have his latest albums, but my preference go to that Where The Light Is concert. I also have the DVD. And one of my favourite tracks (I use it to wake up to) is the track Assassin from the Battle Studies album:

  
 I live in Europe, so the controversies around John Mayer went right over my head. Instead I focused on the guy's musical ability and he's unbelievably talented.


----------



## 020Assassin

williamleonhart said:


> Thanks. I've already got Jeff Buckley. That album was legendary.


 
  
 If you like School Days, check out those Freddie Hubbard albums, and you might also enjoy Jaco Pastorius:

  
 And Bootsy Collins:


----------



## swspiers

Darn.  I have an almost irrational disdain for Jaco Pastorius.  For many reasons- I can't stand his tone being the biggest thing.  Someday I might get over it, but to me he is endless random wanking.  One of the few artists that really gets my hackles up.


----------



## whirlwind

Just downloaded John Mayers Battle Studies album.....about to give it a listen


----------



## whirlwind

020assassin said:


> williamleonhart said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and to 020Assasin, thanks for recommending Stanley Clarke. Can you recommend some music that's as good? Never thought I like something that Jazz-y.
> ...


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> I also recommend Jeff Buckley's Grace album
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  



 Speaking Of Freddie Hubbard......here is my kind of new years eve party


----------



## 020Assassin

swspiers said:


> Darn.  I have an almost irrational disdain for Jaco Pastorius.  For many reasons- I can't stand his tone being the biggest thing.  Someday I might get over it, but to me he is endless random wanking.  One of the few artists that really gets my hackles up.


 

 I'm also a fan of Rush, mainly the older work up to Power Windows, and many people complained to me about the tone of Geddy Lee's voice.
  
 I'm not a huge fan of Jaco, but he's a talented bass player.
  
 Tone can be important.
  
 My brother used to be a fan of Yngwie Malmsteen and thought I'd like it too because I had Joe Satriani and Steve Vai, but Malmsteen bores my socks off.
  
 I guess there's no accounting for taste, is there?


----------



## 020Assassin

whirlwind said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That clip doesn't show here. Do you have a link/search term?


----------



## Gr33nL34f

Has anyone tried the MS2e? i'm wondering how it compares to the 325e. seems the alessandro's dont get much love anymore.


----------



## markm1

> and his more fusion work, Red Clay,
> 
> 
> And something totally different, but frequently played:
> ...




  I bought some Freddie Hubbard last year after seeing him as a player on some great jazz albums. Really amazing and accessible classic jazz with almost soul/R & B influences at times. Red Clay is a great album.


----------



## swspiers

Woo-hoo!
  
 1500 posts.  My life feels strangely complete!
  
 Thanks for a great time guys.  Couldn't have done it without you.
  




  
 (wow.  I am now a Headphoneus Supremus.  I'm all a flutter)


----------



## 020Assassin

markm1 said:


> I bought some Freddie Hubbard last year after seeing him as a player on some great jazz albums. Really amazing and accessible classic jazz with almost soul/R & B influences at times. Red Clay is a great album.


 

 My favourite Hubbard album is Hub-Tones, but I also like Breaking Point (title track is awesome, especially considering that it was recorded in 1964. The three 70s albums Red Clay, Straight Life, and First Light are different from his 'straight jazz', but extremely tasteful.


----------



## plonter

swspiers said:


> Woo-hoo!
> 
> 1500 posts.  My life feels strangely complete!
> 
> ...


 
 Congratz dude!  But remember..it comes with a responsibility


----------



## bbophead

This is some of my favorite Hubbard:


----------



## Wildcatsare1

swspiers said:


> Woo-hoo!
> 
> 1500 posts.  My life feels strangely complete!
> 
> ...


 

 Congratulations Man, do you get something.......


----------



## ruthieandjohn

swspiers said:


> Woo-hoo!
> 
> 1500 posts.  My life feels strangely complete!
> 
> ...


 

 Wonderful!  You now Know Everything There Is To Be Known About Headphones, because...


----------



## JoeDoe

whirlwind said:


> Just downloaded John Mayers Battle Studies album.....about to give it a listen




Surprisingly good album.


----------



## whirlwind

joedoe said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Just downloaded John Mayers Battle Studies album.....about to give it a listen
> ...


 
 Yeah, I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## swspiers

ruthieandjohn said:


> Wonderful!  You now Know Everything There Is To Be Known About Headphones, because...


 

 Exactamundo


----------



## markm1

020assassin said:


> My favourite Hubbard album is Hub-Tones, but I also like Breaking Point (title track is awesome, especially considering that it was recorded in 1964. The three 70s albums Red Clay, Straight Life, and First Light are different from his 'straight jazz', but extremely tasteful.


 

 OK-it's his 70's albums then that more I'm familiar with. I've got the 70's albums you mentioned and Open Sesame. And, his work as a sideman w/ Ornette Coleman, Miles Davis, Herbie Hancock, Eric Dolphy, Art Blakey. It's pretty remarkable how many of the classic jazz albums he appeared on.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

markm1 said:


> OK-it's his 70's albums then that more I'm familiar with. I've got the 70's albums you mentioned and Open Sesame. And, his work as a sideman w/ Ornette Coleman, Miles Davis, Herbie Hancock, Eric Dolphy, Art Blakey. It's pretty remarkable how many of the classic jazz albums he appeared on.




I don't know I was thinking my favorite Hubbard was Ray Wylie, especially as a Sideman to Jerry Jeff Walker !


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Woo-hoo!
> 
> 1500 posts.  My life feels strangely complete!
> 
> ...


 
 welcome to the club, now you need to know the secret handshake !!


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> welcome to the club, now you need to know the secret handshake !!


 

 Shhhhhhhhh....
  
 Don't talk about the handshake
  
they're not supposed do know about the handshake


----------



## YtseJamer




----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Bad news: very often when I click on a new song on foobar my Grados make a tiny clicking "tsk" sound. Sometimes it turn into an almost-cracking sound. It seems to happen on all the phones I own.
  
 I'm using O2 and ODAC as the source. I think it might be that ODAC is the cause, since it makes the strange sound when I connect the cans directly. The amp just amplifies it and makes it a lot more audible. My 325e gives out the most audible clicking sound, my RS1i seems to display the same issue but not as clearly. My GR10 also has the clicking sound, but I had to listen very closely to identify them.
  
 Can any1 offer some advice?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Damn Jay, a couple weeks ago your big rig was gone and you were starting out from scratch, you now have a pile o' schiit, T1, 325e, pretty good for slumming it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> Bad news: very often when I click on a new song on foobar my Grados make a tiny clicking "tsk" sound. Sometimes it turn into an almost-cracking sound. It seems to happen on all the phones I own.
> 
> I'm using O2 and ODAC as the source. I think it might be that ODAC is the cause, since it makes the strange sound when I connect the cans directly. The amp just amplifies it and makes it a lot more audible. My 325e gives out the most audible clicking sound, my RS1i seems to display the same issue but not as clearly. My GR10 also has the clicking sound, but I had to listen very closely to identify them.
> 
> Can any1 offer some advice?


 
 Do you have another DAC to put in the chain instead of the ODAC?
 Process of elimination.


----------



## pdrm360

^^ or connect you PC/iPhone directly to the O2.


williamleonhart said:


> Bad news: very often when I click on a new song on foobar my Grados make a tiny clicking "tsk" sound. Sometimes it turn into an almost-cracking sound. It seems to happen on all the phones I own.
> 
> I'm using O2 and ODAC as the source. I think it might be that ODAC is the cause, since it makes the strange sound when I connect the cans directly. The amp just amplifies it and makes it a lot more audible. My 325e gives out the most audible clicking sound, my RS1i seems to display the same issue but not as clearly. My GR10 also has the clicking sound, but I had to listen very closely to identify them.
> 
> ...


 
  
 or connect your PC (then your iPhone) directly to the O2.


----------



## joseph69

For anyone interested there are a pair of *NEW* PS-1000e's for sale on eBay BIN for $1349.00 or BO.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-PS-1000e-Professional-Series-Headphones-best-of-the-best-/361172518758?pt=US_DJ_Monitoring_Headphones&hash=item54178f4766


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

pdrm360 said:


> ^^ or connect you PC/iPhone directly to the O2.


 


joseph69 said:


> Do you have another DAC to put in the chain instead of the ODAC?
> Process of elimination.


 
 No I don't have another DAC. But my integrated card and iPhone do not display the same prob.
 I'm wondering what's wrong with my ODAC. It only happens when I switch songs by selecting on the playlist, even then it does not always gives that clicking sound. When on normal playback (one song to the next) nothing happens.


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> No I don't have another DAC. But my integrated card and iPhone do not display the same prob.
> I'm wondering what's wrong with my ODAC. It only happens when I switch songs by selecting on the playlist, even then it does not always gives that clicking sound. When on normal playback (one song to the next) nothing happens.


 
 Can't tell you what would be wrong with the ODAC, but at least you narrowed it down to the problem being the ODAC if its not happening with your integrated card/iPhone.
 Interference?
 Is the ODAC USB/optical? 
 Have you tried another cable?
 Start with the simplest solutions first.


----------



## diamondears

joseph69 said:


> Can't tell you what would be wrong with the ODAC, but at least you narrowed it down to the problem being the ODAC if its not happening with your integrated card/iPhone.
> Interference?
> Is the ODAC USB/optical?
> Have you tried another cable?
> Start with the simplest solutions first.





williamleonhart said:


> Bad news: very often when I click on a new song on foobar my Grados make a tiny clicking "tsk" sound. Sometimes it turn into an almost-cracking sound. It seems to happen on all the phones I own.
> 
> I'm using O2 and ODAC as the source. I think it might be that ODAC is the cause, since it makes the strange sound when I connect the cans directly. The amp just amplifies it and makes it a lot more audible. My 325e gives out the most audible clicking sound, my RS1i seems to display the same issue but not as clearly. My GR10 also has the clicking sound, but I had to listen very closely to identify them.
> 
> Can any1 offer some advice?




Better check out the O2+ODAC thread. John Seaber of JDS Labs is active in there, plus of course the knowledgeable posters willing to help. You can also email JDS Labs thru their website Help section.

Edit: Ok, you already did.


----------



## Ratio

Hey! I just bought myself a Grado GS1000 for a bit over 400 EUR and wondered if I made the right call. I haven't owned a single pair of Grados before so I thought if more experienced people could enlighten me about what I'm going to hold on my head in a few days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Any thoughts welcome !


----------



## CH23

ratio said:


> Hey! I just bought myself a Grado GS1000 for a bit over 400 EUR and wondered if I made the right call. I haven't owned a single pair of Grados before so I thought if more experienced people could enlighten me about what I'm going to hold on my head in a few days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 as an image says more than a thousand words:
  

  
 -beans


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ratio said:


> Hey! I just bought myself a Grado GS1000 for a bit over 400 EUR and wondered if I made the right call. I haven't owned a single pair of Grados before so I thought if more experienced people could enlighten me about what I'm going to hold on my head in a few days  . Any thoughts welcome !



Congratulations! I have been coveting a GS 1000e... It would be my 11th Grado headphone! Still just as excited. 

If yours is new, be aware that they improve A Lot during burnin. One post on here says they had no soundstage and little bass when new, but were improving tremendously with just 30 hours of use. Here is that review: http://www.head-fi.org/products/grado-gs1000e/reviews/11424


----------



## 020Assassin

ratio said:


> Hey! I just bought myself a Grado GS1000 for a bit over 400 EUR and wondered if I made the right call. I haven't owned a single pair of Grados before so I thought if more experienced people could enlighten me about what I'm going to hold on my head in a few days  . Any thoughts welcome !




400 euro is an excellent deal, so you won't regret it. Even if you don't want to hang on the GS, you'll be able to sell it through with a profit. Confirming what others have said, if it's new you'll want to use it for at least 100 hours before you make a decision whether you want to keep it or not. Grados sound better over time.


----------



## CH23

020assassin said:


> 400 euro is an excellent deal, so you won't regret it. Even if you don't want to hang on the GS, you'll be able to sell it through with a profit. Confirming what others have said, if it's new you'll want to use it for at least 100 hours before you make a decision whether you want to keep it or not. Grados sound better over time.




Or give someone else the chance to buy them at €400 

(Hint: me)


----------



## 020Assassin

ch23 said:


> Or give someone else the chance to buy them at €400
> 
> (Hint: me)




Chilll, dude.. He hasn't even held them yet.


----------



## plonter

Comparing the SR80e to the SR325e, both with L pads.  The 80's sound tighter, with noticeably more top end sparkle (but still smooth,not harsh).  And although the bass is tighter, the quantity is pretty satisfying.   I actually like it! 
 Reminds me a lot of the RS1 I had a few of years ago which had almost no bass at all (which I bought half price because they had a driver replacement,which also make me wonder...).   Anyway, the SR325e sound a little smoother and with more weight to the bass and less treble emphasis.
 Overall,in generalization, the SR80e sound a little brighter than the SR325e to my ears with tighter bass (with L pads).   The 325 is definitely more refined and better sounding but not by a big margin.


----------



## 020Assassin

plonter said:


> Overall,in generalization, the SR80e sound a little brighter than the SR325e to my ears with tighter bass (with L pads).   The 325 is definitely more refined and better sounding but not by a big margin.


 
 Are both of them burned in sufficiently?
  
 When I bought my 325iS, I compared them new to a two-year old SR60i, and the difference wasn't exactly overwhelming. However, after about 100 hours, the sound quality 325iS changed enormously and the bass and detail became astounding.


----------



## plonter

020assassin said:


> Are both of them burned in sufficiently?
> 
> When I bought my 325iS, I compared them new to a two-year old SR60i, and the difference wasn't exactly overwhelming. However, after about 100 hours, the sound quality 325iS changed enormously and the bass and detail became astounding.


 
 Maybe about 100+ hours for both..estimatedly.  I really don't believe that they will change much further over time,I just think that this is the natural sound of the drivers.  
 Don't get this wrong, the SR80's still go quite deep and have great bass quantity, maybe just the same as the 325 (I need to check this further) but it is tighter in the midbass section, and there is definitely more emphasis in the upper frequencies.
 this is not necessarily better, I think this is a result of a less refined driver,inferior cable and housing.  like I said, the 325 is definitely more refined to my ears,less stiff.     But it is different.. and fun!  Some recordings I have really sound awsome with super tight sound,which I am totally getting with the SR80e's with L pads on them.  
 Maybe I am wrong..and they will change over time with burn in.         
  
 EDIT: Don't forget that the e series should sound a little different than the older versions.


----------



## plonter

nevermind.. deleted post.


----------



## pdrm360

I like sound of the SR80e with Ear Zonk L-Cush, it sound something between Grado L-Cush and the flat pads, but they really uncomfortable.


----------



## plonter

pdrm360 said:


> I like sound of the SR80e with Ear Zonk L-Cush, it sound something between Grado L-Cush and the flat pads, but they really uncomfortable.


 
 Hehe..I just deleted my previews post, I decided that I like the sound of the SR80's with the L pads, It is amazing IMO.   Super tight bass but goes down deep when needed. And the mids are magical (pretty much the same as the 325) and the highs..althoug just a little over emphasized still gives a super grado sparkle.  This is the most Gradoish sound one can get, I don't want to warm them up any further. 
 I actually think that I will spend some time with them and let the 325 rest for a while


----------



## 020Assassin

I am thinking about transplanting one of my plastic grados into wooden cups.
  
 the sound of a pair of PX 100 II drivers changed enormously after the transplant, I wonder how a 60 or 80 will sound in a wooden chamber.


----------



## plonter

020assassin said:


> I am thinking about transplanting one of my plastic grados into wooden cups.
> 
> the sound of a pair of PX 100 II drivers changed enormously after the transplant, I wonder how a 60 or 80 will sound in a wooden chamber.


 
 Sounds interesting indeed, Grado and wood goes well together.  When I think of it,it goes well with plastic and metal too..each material gives them a little different sonic character. 
 But wood considered a high quality material,more than plastic. It's not coincidence that they use them in the high end models RS1,GS1000 .


----------



## ArmAndHammer

A modded 325 is the way to go IMO. Takes everything great about the 325 and multiplies it without any negatives.


----------



## 020Assassin

plonter said:


> Sounds interesting indeed, Grado and wood goes well together.  When I think of it,it goes well with plastic and metal too..each material gives them a little different sonic character.
> But wood considered a high quality material,more than plastic. It's not coincidence that they use them in the high end models RS1,GS1000 .


 
 I was going to woodify my 60i, but I got derailed into mounting Sennheiser PX 100 II drivers into the wooden cups:

  
 But I asked the maker of these wooden cups to make me another pair from Cherry, and I intend to liberate the drivers of my 60i and put them in the wooden cups. The sound difference between the stock PX drivers and how they sound in their wooden chambers enough evidence for me that the Grado 60 drivers will have the same benefit from being transplanted.


----------



## 020Assassin

joedoe said:


> Surprisingly good album.


 

 Why 'surprisingly', I wonder? The preceding album Continuum was also an excellent album and the albums John Mayer made after Battle Studies are also excellent.


----------



## 020Assassin

By the way, on the subject of sonically challenging albums for audiophiles, I forget one artist whose albums are a challenge for many headphones. I can play this music on the SR325iS and the Stax, but the dynamics are a bit too much for the PX drivers in the ZennJazzGrados:
  
_Nils Petter Molvaer - Khmer _
  
*Warning, even in the compressed Youtube quality, don't turn your headphones on too loud. This goes double for the CD version, which has a higher dynamic range...*


----------



## 020Assassin

markm1 said:


> OK-it's his 70's albums then that more I'm familiar with. I've got the 70's albums you mentioned and Open Sesame. And, his work as a sideman w/ Ornette Coleman, Miles Davis, Herbie Hancock, Eric Dolphy, Art Blakey. It's pretty remarkable how many of the classic jazz albums he appeared on.


 
_Open Sesame_ was his first album for Blue Note, I believe. Apart from the aforementioned _Hub-Tones_, which I think marks the zenith of that period, you might enjoy _Goin' Up_ and _Hub-Cap_.


----------



## jimr101

Fresh ground coffee and Grados in the morning. Brews and tunes in the afternoon. I'm back too. Got involved moving in the white mountains in Arizona. Now that I can crank it up here in the woods I've been catching up on listening to my speakers. I'm finding my JBL's to be the closest to my beloved Grado sound. Still haven't figured out how to get the youtube over to this site. Probably just because I'm on the tablet. But anyway Jay you might look up Tracy Chapman with BB King The thrill is gone. As many times and versions of it I can't remember BB ever playing it that well and Tracy was right on. RIP our dear Joe Cocker. It got me to look up his 2013 recorded concert. He still had it. I hadn't had a chance to check out speakers while living in town. I would love some suggestions coming from lovers of the grado sound.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

What portable amps are Ya'll using with your Grados? I have an iFi iDSD Nano and a FIIO E17. Desktop is a Lyr 2, Über Bifrost, or speaker amp, probably a bit much for the PS500e.


----------



## pdrm360

Here are my DAC/Amp that I use for Grados
  
 1. Laptop -> Schiit Bifrost Uber/Objective2 (RCA/low gain)
 2. Laptop/iPod -> CEntrance HiFi-M8
 3. Laptop -> Audioquest DragonFly
 4. iPod -> FiiO E12


----------



## Wildcatsare1

pdrm360 said:


> Here are my DAC/Amp that I use for Grados
> 
> 1. Laptop -> Schiit Bifrost Uber/Objective2 (RCA/low gain)
> 2. Laptop/iPod -> CEntrance HiFi-M8
> ...




Thanks! Have you ever listened to an iFi iDSD Micro or a Schiit Fulla?


----------



## ArmAndHammer

wildcatsare1 said:


> What portable amps are Ya'll using with your Grados? I have an iFi iDSD Nano and a FIIO E17. Desktop is a Lyr 2, Über Bifrost, or speaker amp, probably a bit much for the PS500e.


 
 Cmoy pairs well with Grados IMO.


----------



## jaywillin

wildcatsare1 said:


> What portable amps are Ya'll using with your Grados? I have an iFi iDSD Nano and a FIIO E17. Desktop is a Lyr 2, Über Bifrost, or speaker amp, probably a bit much for the PS500e.


 
 the nano great with grado's


----------



## jaywillin

jimr101 said:


> Fresh ground coffee and Grados in the morning. Brews and tunes in the afternoon. I'm back too. Got involved moving in the white mountains in Arizona. Now that I can crank it up here in the woods I've been catching up on listening to my speakers. I'm finding my JBL's to be the closest to my beloved Grado sound. Still haven't figured out how to get the youtube over to this site. Probably just because I'm on the tablet. But anyway *Jay you might look up Tracy Chapman with BB King The thrill is gone.* As many times and versions of it I can't remember BB ever playing it that well and Tracy was right on. RIP our dear Joe Cocker. It got me to look up his 2013 recorded concert. He still had it. I hadn't had a chance to check out speakers while living in town. I would love some suggestions coming from lovers of the grado sound.


 
 that's been a favorite of mine for a while, even had the honor of seeing mr king play that tune onstage many years ago


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Thanks Jay, looking forward to getting the 500e's next week!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wildcatsare1 said:


> What portable amps are Ya'll using with your Grados? I have an iFi iDSD Nano and a FIIO E17. Desktop is a Lyr 2, Über Bifrost, or speaker amp, probably a bit much for the PS500e.



My portable amps are the Joseph Grado HPA-1 (portable but not pocket sized) and the Grado RA-1 (barely small enough for pocket size). For smaller I use the JDL Bass Boost C-Moy amp, in an Altoids mint tin.


----------



## Krutsch

ratio said:


> Hey! I just bought myself a Grado GS1000 for a bit over 400 EUR and wondered if I made the right call. I haven't owned a single pair of Grados before so I thought if more experienced people could enlighten me about what I'm going to hold on my head in a few days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I am very jealous... I listened to a GS100e at a meet and I was hooked - loved the sound and they are on my short list of next set of 'phones (along with the Beyer T1).


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> My portable amps are the Joseph Grado HPA-1 (portable but not pocket sized) and the Grado RA-1 (barely small enough for pocket size). For smaller I use the JDL Bass Boost C-Moy amp, in an Altoids mint tin.


 
  
 Like I've said before, aside from having slightly less bass, I really like the way that the HP1000 sound with the L-cush.
  
 My question is, do you think that the Bass Boost fonction on the JDL amp makes enough of a difference to bring some of that bass back?.
  
 Two days ago, I revieved the tubes that I had ordered for my Musical Fidelity X-Can V2 (Electro Harmonix 6922), and, for my Little Dot 1+, (Voshkod), I forget the model number.
  
 I haven't had the chance to listen to the X-Can V2, with the Electro Harmonix yet, but the Voshkods in the LD-1+ are a definate upgrade over the stock tubes, on pretty much every aspect of the sound, bass, mids, highs, soundstage, and even, air. It's nice to get so much satifaction, from such a small investment.


----------



## stacker45

krutsch said:


> I am very jealous... I listened to a GS100e at a meet and I was hooked - loved the sound and they are on my short list of next set of 'phones (along with the Beyer T1).


 
  
 If you liked the GS100e, just wait till you hear the GS1000e


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Like I've said before, aside from having slightly less bass, I really like the way that the HP1000 sound with the L-cush.
> 
> My question is, do you think that the Bass Boost fonction on the JDL amp makes enough of a difference to bring some of that bass back?.
> 
> ...


 
 what about TTVJ Flat Pads on the HP-1000, wouldn't they give you enough bass?
  


stacker45 said:


> If you liked the GS100e, just wait till you hear the GS1000e


 
 You're really crazy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Thats a good one though!
 I had asked how your liking the PS1Ke compared to the PS1k's the other day…well?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Like I've said before, aside from having slightly less bass, I really like the way that the HP1000 sound with the L-cush.
> 
> My question is, do you think that the Bass Boost fonction on the JDL amp makes enough of a difference to bring some of that bass back?.
> 
> ...


 

 I tried the following combinations, all on Eric Clapton's _Unplugged_ song, "Before You Accuse Me," on which it was with the HP1000s and HPA-1 amp that I heard for the first time that the floor he was tapping his foot upon was hollow, like a stage or gym floor:
  

HP1000s with TTVJ flats (actually provided to TTVJ by Grado) through JDL C-Moy amp WITHOUT Bass Boost on
HP1000s with L pads (on-ear bowls), through C-Moy amp WITH Bass Boost on;
PS1000s (with normal G Cush).
  
 As before, the bass with #3 had just a bit of boominess to it... not unpleasant, but more so than the tighter, more-accurate-sounding HP1000.  #2 provided more bass than #1, as well as a larger sound stage than #1.  However, there was just a touch of rasp on occasions on some notes of the strong bass pulse in that song... I would first look for saturation-based distortion in the bass boost function of the amp, as it went away when I turned off the bass boost switch. Perhaps if I lowered the volume of my FiiO X3 a bit, that bass buzz would go away, but it was set at 100 on a scale of up to 120, or 5/6 from full.
  
 I liked #3 the best, but I thought #1 was the most accurate.  #2 would have had bass with accuracy had the buzz not been there.  That buzz was barely perceptible... I only thought of it when I recalled how someone listened to my pair of Grado 125s and said that one of the earpieces had a buzz... I never heard that one.
  
 So I will continue to proceed with #1 and #3.
  
 EDIT Next Day:  I think that the buzz in #2 was due to the C-Moy amp battery getting low, not due to any problems of the amp in Bass Boost mode.  I think that because the next day I started to hear that fuzziness from multiple sources and with OR without the bass boost.  Charging it up now.  That's good,, because it is such a great little amp!


----------



## Krutsch

stacker45 said:


> If you liked the GS100e, just wait till you hear the GS1000e


----------



## 020Assassin

wildcatsare1 said:


> What portable amps are Ya'll using with your Grados? I have an iFi iDSD Nano and a FIIO E17. Desktop is a Lyr 2, Über Bifrost, or speaker amp, probably a bit much for the PS500e.




My Macbook is connected to a FiiO E10K to make the most of iTunes playing on Grado SR325iS. Not strictly necessary, but there is a huge sound difference between listening straight from the headphone port or FiiO through USB, since the DAC of the FiiO is a bit better than the stock Apple DAC and the amplification with L/H gain and bass boost makes it easier to have almost CD quality out of the AAC files.

However, my MacBook rarely leaves the house, but it's integrated in my workstation (see my blog).

Away from home, I use an iPad2 with a ZAGGkeys ProPlus bluetooth keyboard. I use the iPad without external amps, because the sound quality and amplification is good enough for the headphones I consider portable (Grado SR60-125, my ZennJazzGrado, and the Sennheiser Momentum). If I would use an external amplifier for the iPad, I would go for a CMoy from Askew probably.


----------



## wormsdriver

wildcatsare1 said:


> What portable amps are Ya'll using with your Grados? I have an iFi iDSD Nano and a FIIO E17. Desktop is a Lyr 2, Über Bifrost, or speaker amp, probably a bit much for the PS500e.


 
 I have the MAD Ear+ HD at home. For transportable (work) I have Meier Audio Quickstep,ADL Cruise ,Grado Ra-1 and an ALO International that I sold recently. My main use for these portables is strictly to use with my Rs1 and sometimes with the Gs1000i. I definitely prefer the Grado Ra-1. As source, I use my laptop > GO750 or most recently a Schiit Modi Uber. The Schiit's going back, and I'm sticking with the GO750 + Grado Ra-1 as my work/transportable rig.


----------



## diamondears

wildcatsare1 said:


> What portable amps are Ya'll using with your Grados? I have an iFi iDSD Nano and a FIIO E17. Desktop is a Lyr 2, Über Bifrost, or speaker amp, probably a bit much for the PS500e.




See my signature for my gears, but I highly recommend to just use your money intended for an iFi micro iDSD to buy an iPhone 6. With the Onkyo HF Player HD app, my Grados sound their best among portables, and very near my desktop amps. 

Even without the iPhone 6, IMHO, the micro iDSD won't give you substantial improvement as the Grados are quite detailed and textured already with the nano iDSD. Im talking about just SQ though.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Thanks Gentlemen!!! I have an iPhone 6 Plus, and a MacBook Pro as sources. The Nano and the E17, so it sounds like I am set, though was looking at a GO450, that Class A sound is intriguing.


----------



## diamondears

wildcatsare1 said:


> Thanks Gentlemen!!! I have an iPhone 6 Plus, and a MacBook Pro as sources. The Nano and the E17, so it sounds like I am set, though was looking at a GO450, that Class A sound is intriguing.




Get the Onkyo HF Player HD. It's worth it. The SQ with iPhone 6 is vanilla! Then there's the excellent EQ to play around.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

diamondears said:


> Get the Onkyo HF Player HD. It's worth it. The SQ with iPhone 6 is vanilla! Then there's the excellent EQ to play around.




Just downloaded the Onkyo Player, thanks Diamond ears!


----------



## diamondears

wildcatsare1 said:


> Just downloaded the Onkyo Player, thanks Diamond ears!




No prob. Glad to make you spend.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

diamondears said:


> No prob. Glad to make you spend.




My wallet hates Head Fi!!!!


----------



## jaywillin

wildcatsare1 said:


> Thanks Gentlemen!!! I have an iPhone 6 Plus, and a MacBook Pro as sources. The Nano and the E17, so it sounds like I am set, though was looking at a GO450, that Class A sound is intriguing.


 
 it's worth the money for sure, to me, the nano wins in terms of features


----------



## jaywillin

well the 3253's are all packed up and ready for their trip back home for a little tlc, while i'll miss them, i look forward to having them back at better than 100%. besides the blown driver, a 1/4" jack is being added
 safe travels !!!


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> well the 3253's are all packed up and ready for their trip back home for a little tlc, while i'll miss them, i look forward to having them back at better than 100%. besides the blown driver, a 1/4" jack is being added
> safe travels !!!


 
 Cool!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Whoa, it has been a while since I logged on to Head-Fi! I have been so busy the last couple of weeks in Waterloo and Toronto. I am on the train now heading back to Montreal. How is everyone? 
  
 Oh, and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

williamleonhart said:


> This is my 325e. The cups have a powder-y feel to them. "Sparkle gray" describe them perfectly.
> 
> But then I prefer the chromies and the goldies... And my old silver 325is look much more manlier than this lol


 
  
 Although I totally agree with you on the awesome look of the chrome finish, I find they are notorious to fingerprints. I have no patience to clean my headphones each time I want to listen to them, or when someone wants to check them out. But yes, the chrome finish is beautiful.


----------



## GustavMahler

So if i liked the ps1000e what else should i consider?


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

gustavmahler said:


> So if i liked the ps1000e what else should i consider?


 
  
 Are you referring to headphones or amplification?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

loving[max]sound said:


> Whoa, it has been a while since I logged on to Head-Fi! I have been so busy the last couple of weeks in Waterloo and Toronto. I am on the train now heading back to Montreal. How is everyone?
> 
> Oh, and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!
> [/quot
> ...


----------



## joseph69

gustavmahler said:


> So if i liked the ps1000e what else should i consider?


 
  Beyerdynamic T1, very impressive HP IMO, especially for ($999.00). Amazon does have them for less, but by the time the tax/shipping is , it comes to the same price.
 I have the LCD-X ($1699.00 same price as the PS1Ke) with me , but I need too listen to it more to give my impressions, but I'm not sure I like it so much for my taste.
 I'm also waiting to receive the LCD-Rev2.2 (pre-Fazor) today, so I'll also give some impressions on them.
 So far for me…nothing suites my tastes like the PS1K, and for that matter, all my Grado's, but thats just my opinion. Are they really that uncomfortable for you???
 It's Grado's mid-range that captures me like no other I've heard, especially the reproduction of the vocals, which too me are true to life!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

wildcatsare1 said:


> loving[max]sound said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa, it has been a while since I logged on to Head-Fi! I have been so busy the last couple of weeks in Waterloo and Toronto. I am on the train now heading back to Montreal. How is everyone?
> ...


 
 Thank you!


----------



## Ratio

Hi guys I'm back! Today I picked up the GS 1000 I was talking about, it seems like I'm holding a pair of the old version ones with the square metal bars.


 http://tinypic.com/r/314xsth/8 (can't upload images directly since I'm a newb :c)
  
 First I hooked them to my Lake People GS 103 and found out some high pitch idle sound without much power given from the amp. Switched over to Little dot MKII and everything works fine, god I had no idea what to expect but everything I throw at these works so damn well. 
 I need to find what is causing the interference on my Lake People amp, I didn't hear any idle sound using it with my HE-400.


----------



## rage3324

I love my Grado SR325i a lot. They are stock (no mods) and I am thinking about upgrading to a higher Grado model. Which model is most like the SR325i and which model has the widest soundstage?


----------



## bbophead

rage3324 said:


> I love my Grado SR325i a lot. They are stock (no mods) and I am thinking about upgrading to a higher Grado model. Which model is most like the SR325i and which model has the widest soundstage?


 

 IME, widest soundstage belongs to the GS1K.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I LOVE the chrome of the PS1000s!  That is a major attraction for me.  I could not be nearly as interested in the version that has satin finish.  I've not had a fingerprint problem, either. 
  
 However, I did rearrange my house for a more comfortable listening station for my PS1000s and associated Grado amp, moving from the study to the family room for longer and more frequent listening sessions.
  
 However, there is a TV that other family members like to watch there, so I have (er.... Had) the problem of TV noise permeating the open Grados.
  
 I had been searching for some audiophile closed headphones for about 8 months, so motivated by the more common-area listening station, this seemed the time to buy them.
  
 After using my Shure SE535 IEMs and missing the headphone effect vs. the IEM effect, I then was considering the Beyerdynamic T5P, Fostex TH-900, the Denon D7000 and D5000, and (briefly) the Audeze LCD-X, I chose the  T5P, a closed Tesla headphone. 
  
 While the Fostex TX-900 seemed to be valued for better sound than the T5P (more bass, more of the feeling of an open headphone), I set it aside based on its poorer isolation of external noise (see plot below).  I figured that it was mainly for isolation that I was buying some closed headphones -- if I were in a quiet environment, I'd be using my Grados, and if I were not, the Fostex TH-900 performance would be affected by noise in manner like my Grados.
  
  
  

*In plot of sound isolation vs. frequency, the Beyerdynamic T5P (red) approaches the wonderful isolation of the Shure SE 535 (green), with the Fostex TH-900 isolation (blue) being only intermediate to that of the T5P and the Grado PS1000 (orange).*


----------



## GustavMahler

*"Are you referring to headphones or amplification?"*
 Headphones. And maybe a good dac/amp that suits them well (i have the ibasso dx90)


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


>


 
 The LCD-X is an open back HP…the XC is closed.


----------



## bbophead

ruthieandjohn said:


> *In plot of sound isolation vs. frequency, the Beyerdynamic T5P (red) approaches the wonderful isolation of the Shure SE 535 (red), with the Fostex TH-900 isolation (blue) being only intermediate to that of the T5P and the Grado PS1000 (orange).*


 
 I'm confused easlly.  Two red traces and no green, or, what?  Which is which?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

bbophead said:


> I'm confused easlly.  Two red traces and no green, or, what?  Which is which?


 

 Sorry... typo on my part, which I corrected.  The T5p (red) provides almost as much isolation as the Shure SE535 (GREEN), and more than the TH-900 (light blue), which in turn is intermediate in noise suppression to the T5p and the PS1000 (orange).
  
 I was listening to the CD recording that just arrived today, _Joseph Grado The Ultimate Dramatic Tenor , _while typing, so I am claiming the excuse of Distracted Typing.  The CD is Fabulous!!!  Produces chills, and that's through PC speakers, as I could not wait to hear it until I could settle down with my (Joseph Grado) headphones and amp... soon, though!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Thanks... my mistake:  I was looking at the Audeze closed, (XC), just misremembered its model number while typing.


joseph69 said:


> The LCD-X is an open back HP…the XC is closed.


----------



## rage3324

bbophead said:


> IME, widest soundstage belongs to the GS1K.


 

 Of the high-end Grados, what you consider to be the closet to the SR325i?


----------



## bbophead

rage3324 said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > IME, widest soundstage belongs to the GS1K.
> ...


 

 I would have answered originally if I knew.  I only know the 325i and the first GS1K.  A guess would be RS-1 but it's a guess.  Someone else needs to answer the rest of your question.


----------



## one1speed

rage3324 said:


> Of the high-end Grados, what you consider to be the closet to the SR325i?


 
  
 From reading here on HF, my impression is the PS500, obvious next step from there is all the way up to the PS1000. Someone just posted how they thought the 325 and 500 were similar, with the 500 having more low-end and finesse. Someone noted the RS1e, though it has very mixed reviews. Not sure it's a logical step.


----------



## bbophead

one1speed said:


> rage3324 said:
> 
> 
> > Of the high-end Grados, what you consider to be the closet to the SR325i?
> ...


 

 I had the 500 (original) and 325i at the same time for ten months.  The 500 had a little more mid-bass which I didn't like and was a little duller on top.  Sold the 500.  If I wanted more of the 325i sound in a more expensive Grado, I wouldn't suggest the 500.  YMMV.


----------



## joseph69

rage3324 said:


> Of the high-end Grados, what you consider to be the closet to the SR325i?


 


one1speed said:


> From reading here on HF, my impression is the PS500, obvious next step from there is all the way up to the PS1000. Someone just posted how they thought the 325 and 500 were similar, with the 500 having more low-end and finesse. Someone noted the RS1e, though it has very mixed reviews. Not sure it's a logical step.


 
 Would have to agree, although I never heard the PS-500, but I would say the 325/PS1K share that deeper/richer mid-centric sound IME/IMO. And all 3 have aluminum cups, the only difference being the 325 driver housing is plastic, and the PS-500/1K's driver housing are wood.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

one1speed said:


> From reading here on HF, my impression is the PS500, obvious next step from there is all the way up to the PS1000. Someone just posted how they thought the 325 and 500 were similar, with the 500 having more low-end and finesse. Someone noted the RS1e, though it has very mixed reviews. Not sure it's a logical step.




I will revised or confirm after the detailed listening I am preparing for, but at the moment, here are my thoughts:
 

The SR325 is almost the caricature of the transparent, fast sound of Grado headphones... lots of presence, and a treble that some can find fatiguing;
The other Grado headphone that has highest treble might be the RS1i (not RS1e, which is said to be more refined).
 
That's my guess, having both the 325 and the RS1i.


----------



## pdrm360

joseph69 said:


> *Beyerdynamic T1, very impressive HP IMO*, especially for ($999.00). Amazon does have them for less, but by the time the tax/shipping is , it comes to the same price.
> I have the LCD-X ($1699.00 same price as the PS1Ke) with me , but I need too listen to it more to give my impressions, but I'm not sure I like it so much for my taste.
> *I'm also waiting to receive the LCD-Rev2.2 (pre-Fazor) today*, so I'll also give some impressions on them.
> So far for me…nothing suites my tastes like the PS1K, and for that matter, all my Grado's, but thats just my opinion. Are they really that uncomfortable for you???
> It's Grado's mid-range that captures me like no other I've heard, especially the reproduction of the vocals, which too me are true to life!


 
  
 +1 Beyerdynamic T1 is very impressive.  You may like the LCD-2 Fazor more, give them a try when you get a chance.


----------



## rage3324

joseph69 said:


> Would have to agree, although I never heard the PS-500, but I would say the 325/PS1K share that deeper/richer mid-centric sound IME/IMO. And all 3 have aluminum cups, the only difference being the 325 driver housing is plastic, and the PS-500/1K's driver housing are wood.


 

 Thanks. It almost sounds like I should just go for the PS1K as I am really just looking for the 325i on steroids. But how do the other models differ? I am curious as it is possible one of the other models might peak my interest


----------



## one1speed

bbophead said:


> I had the 500 (original) and 325i at the same time for ten months.  The 500 had a little more mid-bass which I didn't like and was a little duller on top.  Sold the 500.  If I wanted more of the 325i sound in a more expensive Grado, I wouldn't suggest the 500.  YMMV.


 
  
 Good to know, thank you for keeping me honest!


----------



## joseph69

pdrm360 said:


> +1 Beyerdynamic T1 is very impressive.  You may like the LCD-2 Fazor more, give them a try when you get a chance.


 
 The 2.2 (pre-Fazors) were supposed to arrive today, but they didn't so I'm listening to the X's...
 and rely must say, again, these are definitely not for me. Hope I don't feel the same about the 2.2's.
  


rage3324 said:


> Thanks. It almost sounds like I should just go for the PS1K as I am really just looking for the 325i on steroids. But how do the other models differ? I am curious as it is possible one of the other models might peak my interest


 
 If you can, demo the PS-500/e first. My other favorite Grado is the RS1i, and for that matter the 325is and the 80i's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! They all have their own offerings to bring to the table.


----------



## pdrm360

joseph69 said:


> The 2.2 (pre-Fazors) were supposed to arrive today, but they didn't so I'm listening to the X's...
> and rely must say, again, these are definitely not for me. Hope I don't feel the same about the 2.2's.


 
  
 What don't you like about the X's?


----------



## joseph69

pdrm360 said:


> What don't you like about the X's?


 
 Everything in short. Not going to knock them, its just not my ways, *I* just didn't like them at all.
 No, actually I liked the plush ear pads, the cord, and after taking them off my head, how they made my PS1K's feel like feather (not that the PS's bother me in any way, I listen to them for 4-5hrs at a time with no issues). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'm not even going to accept delivery of the 2.2's tomorrow, the Audeze sound signature isn't for me, and I doubt they'll be a significant difference. Also, this way they will not be opened, so the dealer can sell them as "new" and won't have to sell as an "open box" and lose money.
 I'm extremely happy/fortunate with the HP's I currently own, and I don't need to look any further than I already have, I found my end game HP's a while ago, just didn't know until I heard other HP's, but it was a great experience, and well worth it to learn/know what I prefer for myself when listening to music and what I'm looking to hear/want out of a HP for my personal tastes.


----------



## diamondears

joseph69 said:


> Everything in short. Not going to knock them, its just not my ways, *I* just didn't like them at all.
> No, actually I liked the plush ear pads, the cord, and after taking them off my head, how they made my PS1K's feel like feather (not that the PS's bother me in any way, I listen to them for 4-5hrs at a time with no issues).
> I'm not even going to accept delivery of the 2.2's tomorrow, the Audeze sound signature isn't for me, and I doubt they'll be a significant difference. Also, this way they will not be opened, so the dealer can sell them as "new" and won't have to sell as an "open box" and lose money.
> I'm extremely happy/fortunate with the HP's I currently own, and I don't need to look any further than I already have, I found my end game HP's a while ago, just didn't know until I heard other HP's, but it was a great experience, and well worth it to learn/know what I prefer for myself when listening to music and what I'm looking to hear/want out of a HP for my personal tastes.




All your life, you'll be asking yourself: "What if I opened that box when it arrived...what if...what if I did...repeatedly...all your life..."


----------



## maxifunk

I am new to the forum I have a pair of 2007 SR60's that died on me last year. so today after a long drawn out process I pulled the trigger on a pair of SR 325e's can't wait to get my hands on them Thursday. I know there will be some burn time but let the good times roll.


----------



## 020Assassin

maxifunk said:


> I am new to the forum I have a pair of 2007 SR60's that died on me last year.




Have you managed to figure out why they 'died on you'? If the drivers are still salvageable, you could get a new cable and woody them. If the drivers are blown and the rest is still fine, you can put it on the for sale forum. I'm sure your SR60 might be used for parts by modders.


----------



## HPiper

That is kind of funny I just got my 325E's a couple days ago myself. You are in for a BIG!!! surprise coming from some old SR60's. I will tell you this, the burn in is quite short on these new E versions. I thought they were real harsh at first but by the end of the 2nd cd I could hear that dieing away real fast and by the end of the 4th I couldn't hear it much at all. Now it is possible there is some kind of 2 tiered burn in going on here, time will tell, but they haven't changed much since then. The bass will blow you away, I am still amazed by it. I even got out my 225i so I could compare it and there is no comparison. Sounds more like an HD650 now than any Grado I ever heard. Transient response is also amazing, very quick. Great for Jazz if that is something you listen to much. There isn't a single aspect that Grado didn't improve on this headphone when they went to the E version, except for comfort and I am one of those odd people who has never had a problem with the comfort of any Grado I have owned, it isn't in the Sennheiser league but it is perfectly acceptable for me.


----------



## wormsdriver

ratio said:


> Hi guys I'm back! Today I picked up the GS 1000 I was talking about, it seems like I'm holding a pair of the old version ones with the square metal bars.
> 
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/314xsth/8 (can't upload images directly since I'm a newb :c)
> ...


 
 Congrats on the Gs1K, they are great headphones!
  
 One thing I found out is that the Gs1k is very sensitive. I mean, they are definitely the most sensitive full size headphones I've ever heard! Example: I've heard hissing from sources, that I've only been able to pick up with very sensitive iems!
  


gustavmahler said:


> *"Are you referring to headphones or amplification?"*
> Headphones. And maybe a good dac/amp that suits them well (i have the ibasso dx90)


 
  
 I think if you just tried Grados for the first time and you liked them very much, you should just get the highest price model you can afford.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Chances are, you won't be disappointed! 


joseph69 said:


> pdrm360 said:
> 
> 
> > What don't you like about the X's?
> ...


 
 congrats @joseph69 I feel the same way for some time now. As far as headphones go, I am satisfied. As far as headphone amp, I'm also very content. The only part I was still messing with was the DAC part.
  
 I have a Meier AudioDaccord as my home DAC. I feel it's very capable, but didn't feel it was a great match for the Ps1000. I was considering getting a Burson Audio Conductor last night, but decided to hold off a bit and I'm glad I did! Today I got a new tube for my MAD Ear + amp, and boy it made a big difference! I hadn't bought any tubes since I got the amp a few months ago, because quite frankly, I was just overwhelmed with all the different tubes out there and didn't know what to buy. The tube I got was one I believe @whirlwind had recommended me a while back and man he was right! I'm a happy camper again, and loving the Ps1k's!


----------



## maxifunk

its cable issue I believe.


----------



## maxifunk

020assassin said:


> Have you managed to figure out why they 'died on you'? If the drivers are still salvageable, you could get a new cable and woody them. If the drivers are blown and the rest is still fine, you can put it on the for sale forum. I'm sure your SR60 might be used for parts by modders.


 

 I think its a cable issue Modders really do tell?


----------



## maxifunk

hpiper said:


> That is kind of funny I just got my 325E's a couple days ago myself. You are in for a BIG!!! surprise coming from some old SR60's. I will tell you this, the burn in is quite short on these new E versions. I thought they were real harsh at first but by the end of the 2nd cd I could hear that dieing away real fast and by the end of the 4th I couldn't hear it much at all. Now it is possible there is some kind of 2 tiered burn in going on here, time will tell, but they haven't changed much since then. The bass will blow you away, I am still amazed by it. I even got out my 225i so I could compare it and there is no comparison. Sounds more like an HD650 now than any Grado I ever heard. Transient response is also amazing, very quick. Great for Jazz if that is something you listen to much. There isn't a single aspect that Grado didn't improve on this headphone when they went to the E version, except for comfort and I am one of those odd people who has never had a problem with the comfort of any Grado I have owned, it isn't in the Sennheiser league but it is perfectly acceptable for me.


 

 Man that sounds fantastic as a bass guitar player I obviously love bass   and yes I love Jazz I have a pretty broad music taste listen to almost everything. I also am a little concerned about the comfort but I'll pickup some G cushions if I am not happy , I hope that does not change the sound to dramatically.  Let the adventure begin.


----------



## 020Assassin

maxifunk said:


> Man that sounds fantastic as a bass guitar player I obviously love bass   and yes I love Jazz I have a pretty broad music taste listen to almost everything. I also am a little concerned about the comfort but I'll pickup some G cushions if I am not happy , I hope that does not change the sound to dramatically.  Let the adventure begin.



Many users complained about the change in sound of the 325 with G-cushions. I've listened to mine with G's, but I didn't like the diminished bass (compared to the L-cushions). However, I have a pair of handmade distancers and in late January I get two pairs of G-cushions (Grado and EarZonk) to test out with the 325+distancers and my wooden ZennJazzGrados. I'll report back when I made a comparison.


----------



## maxifunk

020assassin said:


> Many users complained about the change in sound of the 325 with G-cushions. I've listened to mine with G's, but I didn't like the diminished bass (compared to the L-cushions). However, I have a pair of handmade distancers and in late January I get two pairs of G-cushions (Grado and EarZonk) to test out with the 325+distancers and my wooden ZennJazzGrados. I'll report back when I made a comparison.


 

 I'll be looking foreword to that update.


----------



## whirlwind

hpiper said:


> That is kind of funny I just got my 325E's a couple days ago myself. You are in for a BIG!!! surprise coming from some old SR60's. I will tell you this, the burn in is quite short on these new E versions. I thought they were real harsh at first but by the end of the 2nd cd I could hear that dieing away real fast and by the end of the 4th I couldn't hear it much at all. Now it is possible there is some kind of 2 tiered burn in going on here, time will tell, but they haven't changed much since then. The bass will blow you away, I am still amazed by it. I even got out my 225i so I could compare it and there is no comparison. Sounds more like an HD650 now than any Grado I ever heard. Transient response is also amazing, very quick. Great for Jazz if that is something you listen to much. There isn't a single aspect that Grado didn't improve on this headphone when they went to the E version, except for comfort and I am one of those odd people who has never had a problem with the comfort of any Grado I have owned, it isn't in the Sennheiser league but it is perfectly acceptable for me.


 
  
 Wow....the upper end of these are dark, like the HD650 ????
  
 Man, i loved the 325is that I owned and I also loved the HD650 that I owned.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> That is kind of funny I just got my 325E's a couple days ago myself. You are in for a BIG!!! surprise coming from some old SR60's. I will tell you this, the burn in is quite short on these new E versions. I thought they were real harsh at first but by the end of the 2nd cd I could hear that dieing away real fast and by the end of the 4th I couldn't hear it much at all. Now it is possible there is some kind of 2 tiered burn in going on here, time will tell, but they haven't changed much since then. The bass will blow you away, I am still amazed by it. I even got out my 225i so I could compare it and there is no comparison. Sounds more like an HD650 now than any Grado I ever heard. Transient response is also amazing, very quick. Great for Jazz if that is something you listen to much. There isn't a single aspect that Grado didn't improve on this headphone when they went to the E version, except for comfort and I am one of those odd people who has never had a problem with the comfort of any Grado I have owned, it isn't in the Sennheiser league but it is perfectly acceptable for me.


 
 i have one of these, it's simply amazing to me !
 i got my pair from joedoe after he did his review, and he missed them immediately and turned around and bought another pair
 i had, AND loved the gs1ke, but it really didn't make me want to go and hear other E grado's so much, i mean i was curious, 
 but the 325e made me rethink that !


----------



## whirlwind

So would a proper discription of the 325e be.......More bass than 325is........still great grado mids and dark treble like HD650.....if so.....this sounds wonderful.......but I am not sure I believe it


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> So would a proper discription of the 325e be.......More bass than 325is........still great grado mids and dark treble like HD650.....if so.....this sounds wonderful.......but I am not sure I believe it


 
 dude just get a pair, i believe a pair is on the sale thread !


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > So would a proper discription of the 325e be.......More bass than 325is........still great grado mids and dark treble like HD650.....if so.....this sounds wonderful.......but I am not sure I believe it
> ...


 
 i cant just yet.....money for new amp and tubes for now


----------



## rage3324

How does the soundstage of the PS1k, PS500, and RS1 compare to the 325? I consider the 325 to very intimate with a tight circular soundstage which I prefer over wide oval soundstages (i.e AKG).


----------



## HPiper

whirlwind said:


> So would a proper discription of the 325e be.......More bass than 325is........still great grado mids and dark treble like HD650.....if so.....this sounds wonderful.......but I am not sure I believe it


 

 In reference to the HD650 I was only referring to the bass being similar, the treble and mids are still your standard Grado only with quite a bit more transparency. The treble is hard to describe, doesn't seem as intense as I remember the 325i but it seems so, I think because of the increased transparency you are hearing more of what is there. I still think the highs may settle down some more as time goes by. Hasn't happened yet but I still think there is another level to hit. I was considering getting an RS2e but after listening to this I have changed my mind. I don't think I'd be getting much except a bit more/better bass. I would sure like to hear a PS1000e though, just to see what Grado could do with all the stops out, as good as they can make a headphone.


----------



## joseph69

maxifunk said:


> I am new to the forum I have a pair of 2007 SR60's that died on me last year. so today after a long drawn out process I pulled the trigger on a pair of SR 325e's can't wait to get my hands on them Thursday. I know there will be some burn time but let the good times roll.


 
 Welcome and congratulations on the 325e!
  


wormsdriver said:


> congrats @joseph69 I feel the same way for some time now. As far as headphones go, I am satisfied. As far as headphone amp, I'm also very content. The only part I was still messing with was the DAC part.
> 
> I have a Meier AudioDaccord as my home DAC. I feel it's very capable, but didn't feel it was a great match for the Ps1000. I was considering getting a Burson Audio Conductor last night, but decided to hold off a bit and I'm glad I did! Today I got a new tube for my MAD Ear + amp, and boy it made a big difference! I hadn't bought any tubes since I got the amp a few months ago, because quite frankly, I was just overwhelmed with all the different tubes out there and didn't know what to buy. The tube I got was one I believe @whirlwind had recommended me a while back and man he was right! I'm a happy camper again, and loving the Ps1k's!


 
 Thanks, just wanted to check out/compare what other HP's sounded like.
 I'm most definitely a Grado head. IMO, there's nothing like the PS1K!Congratulations on the new tube for the MAD and for saving the money for a new DAC, enjoy!


----------



## joseph69

diamondears said:


> All your life, you'll be asking yourself: "What if I opened that box when it arrived...what if...what if I did...repeatedly...all your life..."


----------



## one1speed

hpiper said:


> In reference to the HD650 I was only referring to the bass being similar, the treble and mids are still your standard Grado only with quite a bit more transparency. The treble is hard to describe, doesn't seem as intense as I remember the 325i but it seems so, I think because of the increased transparency you are hearing more of what is there. I still think the highs may settle down some more as time goes by. Hasn't happened yet but I still think there is another level to hit. I was considering getting an RS2e but after listening to this I have changed my mind. I don't think I'd be getting much except a bit more/better bass. I would sure like to hear a PS1000e though, just to see what Grado could do with all the stops out, as good as they can make a headphone.


 
  
 I have the RS2es and I don't think you'd gain better bass taking the step up. I've never heard the 325es, but I'm not sure I'd say bass would be the RS2es strong point. They sound wonderful, but not a low-end king. I think you'd have to go to the PS500es to get more, but they likely sound a bit different with the treble not being as prominent.


----------



## one1speed

joseph69 said:


> Everything in short. Not going to knock them, its just not my ways, *I* just didn't like them at all.
> No, actually I liked the plush ear pads, the cord, and after taking them off my head, how they made my PS1K's feel like feather (not that the PS's bother me in any way, I listen to them for 4-5hrs at a time with no issues).
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Joseph - I've been curious about the Audeze offerings. Would you mind mentioning what differences you heard in sound signature?


----------



## HPiper

one1speed said:


> I have the RS2es and I don't think you'd gain better bass taking the step up. I've never heard the 325es, but I'm not sure I'd say bass would be the RS2es strong point. They sound wonderful, but not a low-end king. I think you'd have to go to the PS500es to get more, but they likely sound a bit different with the treble not being as prominent.


 

 I had the RS2i so I know what you mean. I guess I thought maybe somewhere in the transition to the E they may have tweaked the bass some.


----------



## whirlwind

hpiper said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > So would a proper discription of the 325e be.......More bass than 325is........still great grado mids and dark treble like HD650.....if so.....this sounds wonderful.......but I am not sure I believe it
> ...


 
 My bad....I misunderstood.
  
 That makes a lot more sense......I thought that would be very strange....a dark Grado


----------



## rage3324

Is it fair to say the logical upgrade path from 325i is PS500 or PS1000? The RS1 and RS2 would be a different sound signature, or do I have this backwards?


----------



## pdrm360

rage3324 said:


> Is it fair to say the logical upgrade path from 325i is PS500 or PS1000? The RS1 and RS2 would be a different sound signature, or do I have this backwards?


 
 IMO, logical upgrade path from 325i is RS2i then RS1i.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rage3324 said:


> Is it fair to say the logical upgrade path from 325i is PS500 or PS1000? The RS1 and RS2 would be a different sound signature, or do I have this backwards?



I think that while the SR 325 is the very caricature of the Grado sound, eggagerating its transparency and speed, the PS500 is the attempt to tame the Grado sound into something that better covers all genres, not just rock guitar and vocals. The RS-1 is sort of at the center of the Grado characteristic sound, not eggagerated like the 325 nor suppressed like the PS500. 

So I would think that the upgrade from the SR325 would be the RS1i (not -e... Many folks like the-I better), not the PS500.


----------



## rage3324

ruthieandjohn said:


> I think that while the SR 325 is the very caricature of the Grado sound, eggagerating its transparency and speed, the PS500 is the attempt to tame the Grado sound into something that better covers all genres, not just rock guitar and vocals. The RS-1 is sort of at the center of the Grado characteristic sound, not eggagerated like the 325 nor suppressed like the PS500.
> 
> So I would think that the upgrade from the SR325 would be the RS1i (not -e... Many folks like the-I better), not the PS500.


 

 Where would the PS1000 land? I wouldn't mind a little less harsh highs and a slightly larger soundstage over the 325i. I am hoping to audition all of these in the next few days along with the some Senns and Beyers.


----------



## one1speed

rage3324 said:


> Where would the PS1000 land? I wouldn't mind a little less harsh highs and a slightly larger soundstage over the 325i. I am hoping to audition all of these in the next few days along with the some Senns and Beyers.


 
  
 I certainly look forward to your impressions. Please do share!
  
 As you know, the PS1000 is the top of the heap, with some saying they feel the 'e' the best Grado has ever produced. 
  
 If you are going to listen to  a good variety of these, let your ears do the talking for you. The choice is a very personal one. The 'e' series is still pretty fresh out of the gate, so not a lot of comparative reviews out there.
  
 Good luck!


----------



## bbophead

rage3324 said:


> Where would the PS1000 land? I wouldn't mind a little less harsh highs and a slightly larger soundstage over the 325i. I am hoping to audition all of these in the next few days along with the some Senns and Beyers.


 
 I wouldn't pass up the GS1K if I were you.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rage3324 said:


> Where would the PS1000 land? I wouldn't mind a little less harsh highs and a slightly larger soundstage over the 325i. I am hoping to audition all of these in the next few days along with the some Senns and Beyers.


 

 I have been taught by Grado expert Claritas that the SR225 and the RS1 are the best representatives of the Grado sound, sitting at the midpoint of the Grado spectrum.  My own observations, now that I have nearly every Grado model (except for the GS1000!), agree with that.
  
 I would put the PS1000 also at the midpoint of the Grado sound... a SR225 or RS1 with 1) more bass  2) more soundstage 3) more microdetail (you may notice things in familiar recordings you had not heard before), and 4) more comfort (because of the over-ear design).
  
 Because the 325 is at the bright end of the Grado spectrum (just as the PS500 is at the dark end), I would expect that you will NOT hear quite the level of highs on the PS1000 as you have on the 325.  Certainly the PS1000 has a larger sound stage as well.
  
 I can't say too many times how much I enjoy the PS1000!  Some have complained of its weight (far heavier than the other over-ear headphone, the GS1000), but I have not had that problem.  Others have complained of the shiny chrome finish collecting fingerprints... not problem I have faced, as I tend to keep my fingers off of the chrome when I grab it.  It has a transparency common to all Grados that I have not found in the Sennheisers, though I absolutely love my Sennheiser HD 800 driven by the Sennheiser HDVD 800 DAC / amp.  The HD 800 is truthful and accurate; the PS1000 is fun and flattering!   I don't yet have any experience with Beyerdynamics, though I just bought the T5P, a closed headphone, to complement the Grados in those situations when I am in a room with a TV and need the sound isolation offered by a closed headphone.


----------



## HPiper

I don't know what it was but when I had the T1 it reminded me a lot of a Grado headphone. The only non-Grado headphone to ever do that. I think it was the speed and transparency that did it for me. I'd like to get another T1 one day. I miss that phone a lot.


----------



## maxifunk

GS1000e's sound compared to other Grado offerings is? Thinking this would be my upgrade path next year from the 325e's.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> what about TTVJ Flat Pads on the HP-1000, wouldn't they give you enough bass?
> 
> You're really crazy!
> 
> ...


 
 I haven't been felling well over the last two weeks, so, I had to put the PS1000e retrial on hold. I'll try to swing by my dealer by the end of this week.


ruthieandjohn said:


> I tried the following combinations, all on Eric Clapton's _Unplugged_ song, "Before You Accuse Me," on which it was with the HP1000s and HPA-1 amp that I heard for the first time that the floor he was tapping his foot upon was hollow, like a stage or gym floor:
> 
> 
> HP1000s with TTVJ flats (actually provided to TTVJ by Grado) through JDL C-Moy amp WITHOUT Bass Boost on
> ...


 
  
 Good to know the amp wasn't at fault. I think I'll just go ahead and order a JDS amp, with the bass boost, because like I've said, the HP1000 have deeper bass with the flats, but they do lose a bit of treble extension, and clarity, and the soundstage. is also slightly smaller, than with the L-Cush.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> I don't know what it was but when I had the T1 it reminded me a lot of a Grado headphone. The only non-Grado headphone to ever do that. I think it was the speed and transparency that did it for me. I'd like to get another T1 one day. I miss that phone a lot.


 
 when i was talking to joseph before he got his t1, that is exactly what i told him, they were gradolike


----------



## rage3324

ruthieandjohn said:


> I have been taught by Grado expert Claritas that the SR225 and the RS1 are the best representatives of the Grado sound, sitting at the midpoint of the Grado spectrum.  My own observations, now that I have nearly every Grado model (except for the GS1000!), agree with that.
> 
> I would put the PS1000 also at the midpoint of the Grado sound... a SR225 or RS1 with 1) more bass  2) more soundstage 3) more microdetail (you may notice things in familiar recordings you had not heard before), and 4) more comfort (because of the over-ear design).
> 
> ...


 

 That is great information. Thanks! I am more of a fan of the wood grado's but right now I have my eyes set on the PS1000s unless the GS1000 or RS1s impress me enough. Hopefully one of them do as they are much cheaper! Does anyone have a comparison of the GS1k, PS1k and RS1?


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> I don't know what it was but when I had the T1 it reminded me a lot of a Grado headphone. The only non-Grado headphone to ever do that. I think it was the speed and transparency that did it for me. I'd like to get another T1 one day. I miss that phone a lot.


 
 Totally agree!
 I think was the great detail/clarity the T1's have
  


stacker45 said:


> I haven't been felling well over the last two weeks, so, I had to put the PS1000e retrial on hold. I'll try to swing by my dealer by the end of this week.


 
 Sorry to hear, feel better.
 I thought you had them in hand.


jaywillin said:


> when i was talking to joseph before he got his t1, that is exactly what i told him, they were gradolike


 
 And they sure did, which is why I really liked them.


----------



## Krutsch

whirlwind said:


> i cant just yet.....money for new amp and tubes for now


 

 Uh, oh... what are you looking at ordering? Maybe a Woo?


----------



## whirlwind

krutsch said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > i cant just yet.....money for new amp and tubes for now
> ...


 
 I am in que for a 2359Glenn  OTL amp........I have the money for it , but Glenn won't accept it until he is done with my amp, other than $180 that he will need to buy a gold stepped attenuator.
  
 It will use many of the same tubes that a woo amp would use.
  
 It takes 1 rectifier.....2 power tubes and 1 driver tube.....all tubes change the sound....so tube rolling should be tons of fun
  
 I will be grabbing a couple tung sol 5998 and a nice 6SN7 for starters....Glenn provides a nice rectifier tube
  
 Glenn said he would also install a mod and a switch so it would accept 6336 tubes and run the bias for them properly... the 6336 tubes. are for low impedence cans.....like grados  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So I have this money saved up  for a couple of nice sets of tubes....that I am tying not to spend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Hopefully I will have my amp this month or early next month......I can't wait.


----------



## kvtaco17

whirlwind said:


> I am in que for a 2359Glenn  OTL amp........I have the money for it , but Glenn won't accept it until he is done with my amp, other than $180 that he will need to buy a gold stepped attenuator.
> 
> It will use many of the same tubes that a woo amp would use.
> 
> ...




Congrats! You better grab some 6336's for your grados... I'm running some tung-sol's and love them with my grado's!


----------



## parbaked

$180 is a great price if that attenuator is really made of gold!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Bought myself a pair of CV4010 for the Little Dot I+. A bit disappointed cause they make my 325e's trebs sound too bright. These tubes seem to have better synergy with the RS1i.
  
 Also I know I'm late to the party but I think Grado upgrade paths can be divided into 3 lines:
 - iGrado/SR60 -> MS1 -> SR225 -> MS2 -> MSPro modded to Ultimate: these sound neutral, smooth and easy to the ear. More suitable for softer music.
 - SR80 -> SR325 -> RS2 -> RS1: faster and more aggressive.
 - PS500 -> GS1000 -> PS1000: booooomy bass.
  
 Sure all Grado has that house sound, but IMHO the cans give much different listening experiences, even if they're in the same price range. I did not enjoy Metal on the MS2 as much as I did on the 325is, and the SR80 is clearly very  
  
 I found that the G-cush cans have way too much bass. The "house sound" on those is not as prevalent as on the lower cans. Also I find the un-modded MSPro to be rather disappointing, almost like a lesser-RS1i to my ears. But then they really shine when modded with a distancer and the G-cushs.
  
 I have not listened to the limited editions Grados and I've not tried the SR125 yet. Also no Magnums. Poor me


----------



## Krutsch

whirlwind said:


> I am in que for a 2359Glenn  OTL amp........I have the money for it , but Glenn won't accept it until he is done with my amp, other than $180 that he will need to buy a gold stepped attenuator.
> 
> It will use many of the same tubes that a woo amp would use.
> 
> ...


 

 Amaze-balls and congrats!
  
 I had the opportunity to listen to @kvtaco17 Glenn OTL at the last Minneapolis meet w/ his HD-800s and it was pure magic.
  
 I've added a Tung Sol 5998 to my WA3 (still burning it in, but nice low-end punch), but what really opened up my amp was the Telefunken E188CC driver tubes. Still have yet to try the Seimens drivers, but the Tellys are so nice I really want to leave them in for awhile.
  
 Looking forward to seeing some pics...


----------



## Wildcatsare1

krutsch said:


> Amaze-balls and congrats!
> 
> I had the opportunity to listen to @kvtaco17
> Glenn OTL at the last Minneapolis meet w/ his HD-800s and it was pure magic.
> ...




Hey Krutsch, how are you doing up there in the Great White North, last time I remember school closing due to frigid weather was when I lived there in the late '90's.


----------



## Krutsch

wildcatsare1 said:


> Hey Krutsch, how are you doing up there in the Great White North, last time I remember school closing due to frigid weather was when I lived there in the late '90's.


 

 Funny you mention that... Minneapolis schools are closed today, due to severe cold and wind-chill warnings. My daughter was bummed-out because we live in Minnetonka, which declared schools open today.
  
 I don't remember schools closing for weather when I was a kid, but back in my day, we walked to school up-hill, both ways


----------



## Wildcatsare1

I lived in Chaska 1996-97, January of '97 was when we had a thunderstorm, then sub zero temps for over a month so the salt didn't work on the ice. School closed twice because of windchill. As everybody told me then, the weather keeps the "riff-raff" out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## 020Assassin

williamleonhart said:


> Also I know I'm late to the party but I think Grado upgrade paths can be divided into 3 lines:
> - iGrado/SR60 -> MS1 -> SR225 -> MS2 -> MSPro modded to Ultimate: these sound neutral, smooth and easy to the ear. More suitable for softer music.
> - SR80 -> SR325 -> RS2 -> RS1: faster and more aggressive.
> - PS500 -> GS1000 -> PS1000: booooomy bass.


 
  
 Crap, I've been doing it all wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Sennheiser HD 540 > Grado SR60i > Grado 325iS/Stax Lambda Nova Basic/ZennJazzGrado.
  
 And now I have a barely used Grado SR125e coming I bought for 113$, and a secondhand Alessandro MS1 I just bought for 53 euro.


----------



## rage3324

williamleonhart said:


> Bought myself a pair of CV4010 for the Little Dot I+. A bit disappointed cause they make my 325e's trebs sound too bright. These tubes seem to have better synergy with the RS1i.
> 
> Also I know I'm late to the party but I think Grado upgrade paths can be divided into 3 lines:
> - iGrado/SR60 -> MS1 -> SR225 -> MS2 -> MSPro modded to Ultimate: these sound neutral, smooth and easy to the ear. More suitable for softer music.
> ...


 

 Thanks! I am going to pay special attention to the RS1 when I get a chance to audition them.


----------



## Gr33nL34f

anyone have a couple non "i" grado cups they dont need? the lower profile ones is what i mean.


----------



## whirlwind

whirlwind said:


> krutsch said:
> 
> 
> > whirlwind said:
> ...


 
  
  


kvtaco17 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I am in que for a 2359Glenn  OTL amp........I have the money for it , but Glenn won't accept it until he is done with my amp, other than $180 that he will need to buy a gold stepped attenuator.
> ...


 
 I will be sure to grab some 6336 tubes for my grados.....matter of fact...will probably get a few....any suggestions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


krutsch said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I am in que for a 2359Glenn  OTL amp........I have the money for it , but Glenn won't accept it until he is done with my amp, other than $180 that he will need to buy a gold stepped attenuator.
> ...


 
 Yeah, I have had about 3 people tell me that have owned the WA22 and Glenns OTL that you get the same performance from both amps....but glenns is about half the cost...depending what extras you want on it.
  
 I am pretty stoked and I will post pics once i get it.


----------



## whirlwind

parbaked said:


> $180 is a great price if that attenuator is really made of gold!


 





......I guess I should have said a goldpoint stepped attenuator


----------



## parbaked

whirlwind said:


> ......I guess I should have said a goldpoint stepped attenuator





That's disappointing...I thought you were going to bling your OTL!


----------



## whirlwind

parbaked said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > ......I guess I should have said a goldpoint stepped attenuator
> ...


 
 I am too old for bling


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> I am too old for bling


 
 has your bling blung ?


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I am too old for bling
> ...


 
 ha ha...yes, Jay....that is a perfect way of saying it....ha ha...."my bling...has blung"


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> ha ha...yes, Jay....that is a perfect way of saying it....ha ha...."my bling...has blung"


 
 mine too !


----------



## whirlwind

Anybody else here....have blung bling ?


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Anybody else here....have blung bling ?


 
 well there's a stage between bling and blung,  
 as you are getting ready to blung, you blang 
 so it's bling, blang, blung


----------



## Wildcatsare1

whirlwind said:


> Anybody else here....have blung bling ?


 

 My bling is so blung, I forgot where I put it....


----------



## jaywillin

wildcatsare1 said:


> My bling is so blung, I forgot where I put it....


 
 you're blungless..... i feel for ya


----------



## Wildcatsare1

jaywillin said:


> you're blungless..... i feel for ya


 

 Wait, here it is......nope it's my false teeth


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> Wait, here it is......nope it's my false teeth


 
 Well what are your false teeth doing where your blung is ???


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> wildcatsare1 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, here it is......nope it's my false teeth
> ...


 
 Lord....this thread is taking a left turn on a red light!


----------



## bassboysam

Some good RS1 material...but any Grado would be fine as well


----------



## jimr101

That's only because it goes bling BANG! BOOM!!! And that's why we listen to Grados. Because they are the only headphones that truly go BING BANG BOOM no matter how old you are. Just pull out some rocking vintage music on your Grados and tell me your feet don't start tapping until they go into a dance and you are twenty all over! little jim the shaman!


----------



## jimr101

For those that think the 325's are to harsh every Grado has it's own music. Try the deep voice if Tony Joe White doing the swamp rap(live from Austin TX) and watch how it brings the best out of those metal cups.


----------



## joseph69

jimr101 said:


> For those that think the 325's are to harsh every Grado has it's own music. Try the deep voice if Tony Joe White doing the swamp rap(live from Austin TX) and watch how it brings the best out of those metal cups.


 
 Exceptional HP!
 Tonight I'm going to listen to my 325is/WA6 combo along with some 90's grunge!


----------



## stacker45

rage3324 said:


> Is it fair to say the logical upgrade path from 325i is PS500 or PS1000? The RS1 and RS2 would be a different sound signature, or do I have this backwards?


 
  
 I think that the SR325i and the PS500 represent the two extremes of the Grado line, therefore I don't think that the PS500 are the logical upgrade to the 325i. I think that the RS1i, would be the better choice.
  
 The GS and PS1000 are different animals, having a significantly bigger soundstage, and more recessed mids.
  
 I would classify Grado sound signatures as follows.
  
 SR serie/ RS series, I'm not saying that the SR60, sounds exactly like the RS1. what I mean, is that they all have moderate bass extension, intimate mids, extended and very detailed treble, and a not pariculary big soundstage.
  
 PS500, compared to the SR and RS serie, they have, deeper bass extension, slightly less intimate, and a bit chesty sounding mids, a detailed, but rolled off treble, and a slightly bigger soundstage. 
  
 GS/PS1000, compared to the SR and RS series, they have deeper bass, more recessed mids, as much treble extension, a bigger soundstage, and a sense of air (space) around the instruments.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Exceptional HP!
> Tonight I'm going to listen to my 325is/WA6 combo along with some 90's grunge!



Pink Floyd _Division Bell_ on my PS1000s and Joseph Grado HPA-1 amp from FiiO X3 playing hi-res file for me now!


----------



## bbophead

Interesting.  Having owned the 500, I would say that it does not go deeper, it just emphasizes the mid-bass that all other Grados have which could account for the chestiness you write of. Perhaps a small point.
  
 Naturally, the GS and PS1K would have a bigger soundstage because of the G-Cush.
  
 Essentially, however, I agree with you.  The differences between Grados are small but significant.


----------



## kvtaco17

krutsch said:


> Funny you mention that... Minneapolis schools are closed today, due to severe cold and wind-chill warnings. My daughter was bummed-out because we live in Minnetonka, which declared schools open today.
> 
> I don't remember schools closing for weather when I was a kid, but back in my day, we walked to school up-hill, both ways


 
 Ha I worked outside today doing site surveys and quotes...


----------



## kvtaco17

whirlwind said:


> I will be sure to grab some 6336 tubes for my grados.....matter of fact...will probably get a few....any suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I tried some TS/Chathams and RCA's... they looked and sounded the same... so yeah, I wouldn't be so picky with these... I have the feeling that only 1 or 2 vendors actually made them. The hardest part is finding a pair that is quiet. Buy some high temp o-rings from Home Depot to use as tube dampers... they can make a microphonic tube almost usable, sometimes lol


----------



## jimr101

Practicing my translator app growing up in Belgium brings out the classical side in me. So here goes my bad Italin.Gessipi Sessantanove. Quando I mei colpi secchi di anima e orechie con la cuffia 1000 di Grado PS. Ed inizio di mezzanotte della sonata di Bethoven da giocare. I mei talas di anima fuori dal volo al ciela.


----------



## bbophead

jimr101 said:


> Practicing my translator app growing up in Belgium brings out the classical side in me. So here goes my bad Italin.Gessipi Sessantanove. Quando I mei colpi secchi di anima e orechie con la cuffia 1000 di Grado PS. Ed inizio di mezzanotte della sonata di Bethoven da giocare. I mei talas di anima fuori dal volo al ciela.


 

 If I knew just a little bit more Italian, I'd be there.


----------



## joseph69

Who here owns/owned/heard the Grado HF-2 HP's???
 Can you please give me impressions on their sound signature compared to models released at the time… and comparisons of later models and which model would have the closest sound signature too the HF-2.
 Thank you


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

joseph69 said:


> Exceptional HP!
> Tonight I'm going to listen to my 325is/WA6 combo along with some 90's grunge!


 
 Alice in Chains? Pearl Jam?
  
 I hate Nirvana.


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> Alice in Chains? Pearl Jam?
> 
> I hate Nirvana.


 
 You know it!!!
 First in line, as always for me is Alice In Chains-SoundGarden-Pearl Jam-Stone Temple Pilots-Mad Season-Temple Of The Dog …then, although not formed in the 90's Audioslave, which of course the artists are from the 90's Grunge era and are IMO an excellent example of the 90's Grunge for the early-mid 2000's.
 I love all the Grunge bands from Seattle from the early 90's.
 Nirvana's "Un-Plugged" Cd I do like for the recording quality and songs they chose for this Cd.


----------



## XLR8

joseph69 said:


> Who here owns/owned/heard the Grado HF-2 HP's???
> Can you please give me impressions on their sound signature compared to models released at the time… and comparisons of later models and which model would have the closest sound signature too the HF-2.
> Thank you


 

 Check your PM


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Having a deal for the HF2s at ~$450.
  
 Should I...


----------



## maxifunk

Hello Grado Fans not sure if this the  right place to ask this question but here it goes
  
 I contacted Schiit audio and they said for SR325e's the Magni 2 & Modi 2 would be all I needed.
 Do you agree with that assessment my personal thought was a tube amp would be better is my train of thought wrong?
  
 Thanks,
 Maxifunk


----------



## wormsdriver

Man! Looks like somebody got a HELLUVA deal!!! ...(not me, btw
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  http://app.audiogon.com/listings/over-ear-grado-professional-series-hp-2-s-2015-01-07-headphones-75219-dallas-tx
  
 Anybody here get lucky?


----------



## HPiper

maxifunk said:


> Hello Grado Fans not sure if this the  right place to ask this question but here it goes
> 
> I contacted Schiit audio and they said for SR325e's the Magni 2 & Modi 2 would be all I needed.
> Do you agree with that assessment my personal thought was a tube amp would be better is my train of thought wrong?
> ...


 

 No, your train of thought is NOT wrong. Any Schiit tube amp, including the Vali, would be better than a Magni.


----------



## maxifunk

hpiper said:


> No, your train of thought is NOT wrong. Any Schiit tube amp, including the Vali, would be better than a Magni.


 

 Thanks for responding I thought so too I prefer my guitar through a tube just using that as starting basis.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

joseph69 said:


> You know it!!!
> First in line, as always for me is Alice In Chains-SoundGarden-Pearl Jam-Stone Temple Pilots-Mad Season-Temple Of The Dog …then, although not formed in the 90's Audioslave, which of course the artists are from the 90's Grunge era and are IMO an excellent example of the 90's Grunge for the early-mid 2000's.
> I love all the Grunge bands from Seattle from the early 90's.
> Nirvana's "Un-Plugged" Cd I do like for the recording quality and songs they chose for this Cd.


 
 Are you waiting for a STP album with Chester on vocals? Even though I don't like Linkin Park at all I think that guy has fantastic vocals. And Scott Weiland belongs to Velvet Revolver.
  
 Back in 2010 my sr60 were burnt on AiC and Pearl Jam all day. Those were the days I fell in love with Down in a Hole and Yellow Ledbetter again.


----------



## 020Assassin

williamleonhart said:


> Alice in Chains? Pearl Jam?
> 
> I hate Nirvana.




Isn't hate a bit of a strong emotion to feel towards a band? I don't like Nickerlback, but I don't hate them either. So much good music to listen to, I don't need to worry having to listen to Nickerlback becasue there's a shortage of good music somewhere.

Keep your hatred for those who really deserve sch intense dislike.


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > Exceptional HP!
> ...


 
 One of my all-time favorite albums....ever...a true master piece
  


kvtaco17 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I will be sure to grab some 6336 tubes for my grados.....matter of fact...will probably get a few....any suggestions
> ...


 
 Thanks for the heads up....I will be sure to get some tube dampers.....
 Cool, does not look like I will need many 6336 tubes then....which is cool...coxz I will be buying many rectifiers....power and driver tubes


----------



## jaywillin

maxifunk said:


> Hello Grado Fans not sure if this the  right place to ask this question but here it goes
> 
> I contacted Schiit audio and they said for SR325e's the Magni 2 & Modi 2 would be all I needed.
> Do you agree with that assessment my personal thought was a tube amp would be better is my train of thought wrong?
> ...


 
 i have that combo, plus the vali(hybrid) either is very good, no NEED for anything higher
 both the magni2 and vali do wonderful jobs of driving the 325e
 i'd say you decision would be on the features you can use, magni2u has preamp outs, and a gain switch, the vali doesn't
 also, the vali gives you a little tube sound, but its not as powerful as the magni2u
 sound wise you can't go wrong with either


----------



## Ratio

Here comes my brief thoughts about the GS1000 I got recently, comparing to HE-400:
  
 -Music sounds a lot more fun, must be the mids 
 -After listening to Grados going back to HE-400 I can clearly hear the difference in micro-detail
 -At higher volume some female vocals and symbals may come a bit harsh because of the 6kHz bump but at lower levels it adds more fun imho
-These weight like nothing on my head, I was accustomed to the heavy Hifimans and I can wear them for 5 hours straight if I want (my grandma  knitted me a nice black wool cushion thing)
- My head is apparently small, even if I adjust the HPs on the smallest position I feel like the drivers come a little too down on my ears
- Small head problem fixed with my the easily removable headband wool cushion thanks grandma :3
 - Grados pick a tiny sound from my mouse when I'm using my Lake People amp, for that reason I keep on using Little Dot and the sound is very nice imho
 -The great thing is that because of the bit harsh highs and different sound I keep changing between HE-400 and Grados so my new HP's didn't make my old ones useless 

 Sidenote I think I really like the bulky Hifimans on my head because they feel like they really hold onto your head. I might be a strange person.


----------



## one1speed

ratio said:


> Here comes my brief thoughts about the GS1000 I got recently, comparing to HE-400......


 
  
 Appreciate the impressions. Are the GS1000s the 'e' model?


----------



## Ratio

one1speed said:


> Appreciate the impressions. Are the GS1000s the 'e' model?


 
  
 These are the older original non-e non-i model.


----------



## joseph69

maxifunk said:


> Hello Grado Fans not sure if this the  right place to ask this question but here it goes
> 
> I contacted Schiit audio and they said for SR325e's the Magni 2 & Modi 2 would be all I needed.
> Do you agree with that assessment my personal thought was a tube amp would be better is my train of thought wrong?
> ...


 
 I've been using the 325is/Magni-Modi combo for my desktop for 3 years and love it!
 You can't go wrong , especially for the price! So too me, your not going in the wrong direction.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ruthieandjohn said:


> I had the problem of TV noise permeating the open Grados.
> 
> I had been searching for some audiophile closed headphones for about 8 months, so motivated by the more common-area listening station, this seemed the time to buy them.
> 
> After using my Shure SE535 IEMs and missing the headphone effect vs. the IEM effect, I then was considering the Beyerdynamic T5P, Fostex TH-900, the Denon D7000 and D5000, and (briefly) the Audeze LCD-X, I chose the  T5P, a closed Tesla headphone.




I just received the Beyerdynamic T 5 p (yes, that's how you spell it, spaced,and with a lower case "p," based on its box).

Bought new, it is not burned in At All yet. 

That said, when connected with the Grado Y connector to the same Joseph Grado HPA-1 amp as my PS1000s, I have to say... If you love the PS1000, but you need a closed headphone for the times when the room is noisy (family room TV in my case), you will love the T 5 p as a closed noise-suppressing headphone with many of the same sound characteristics as the PS1000. 

Like the PS1000, the T 5 p is transparent and fast, with great response to cymbals and drums. The PS1000, while providing tight but not overpowering bass, is also matched in bass behavior by the T 5 p. In fact, the only difference I can notice so far in my hour or so of listening is that the PS1000 has a larger soundstage, while the T 5 p indeed has great noise suppression at voice frequencies. 

Perhaps the T5 p is the closed headphone for Gradophiles who sometimes have to use a closed headphone.


----------



## stacker45

ratio said:


> These are the older original non-e non-i model.


 
  
 I have those too, I think that they have a very euphonic sound, I also think that they have, THE, widest soundstage of all Grados.
  
 I find that when they are matched to a tube amp, preferably one that emphasizes bass, and rolls off treble a bit, they can sound wonderful. I also think that the GS1000, are the most comfortable Grados out there. 
  
 I use mine mostly with live concert DVDs, or any large venues recordings.
  
 I had planed to sell mine, after I bought my PS1000, and 3 years later, they still see some action every other day, or so.


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> I just received the Beyerdynamic T 5 p (yes, that's how you spell it, spaced,and with a lower case "p," based on its box).
> 
> Bought new, it is not burned in At All yet.
> 
> ...


 
  
 well lookie there, the beyer t1 is grado-like, and now the t5 is a closed grado , 
 the speed and detail does it for me !


----------



## Ratio

I'm here again, I found out that the harsh treble I encountered with my newly acquired GS1000 is most likely product of the Grado sound signature being new to me plus I checked some frequency response pictures for HE-400 and they have like -6 to -8dB dib at 6kHz while Grados have +8db  No wonder the sound is so different to what I'm used to.


----------



## whirlwind

ratio said:


> I'm here again, I found out that the harsh treble I encountered with my newly acquired GS1000 is most likely product of the Grado sound signature being new to me plus I checked some frequency response pictures for HE-400 and they have like -6 to -8dB dib at 6kHz while Grados have +8db  No wonder the sound is so different to what I'm used to.


 
 Think of it as "sparkle"


----------



## one1speed

ruthieandjohn said:


>


 
  
 Hilarious! Well done!
  
 Glad you're enjoying them, certainly appreciate the impressions.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Think of it as "sparkle"


 
 "air"


----------



## bbophead

stacker45 said:


> ratio said:
> 
> 
> > These are the older original non-e non-i model.
> ...


 

 +1.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> I just received the Beyerdynamic T 5 p


 
 Congratulations on the T 5 p's, enjoy!
 So…whats the count up to on your HP collection…15, 16, 17???


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

020assassin said:


> Isn't hate a bit of a strong emotion to feel towards a band? I don't like Nickerlback, but I don't hate them either. So much good music to listen to, I don't need to worry having to listen to Nickerlback becasue there's a shortage of good music somewhere.
> 
> Keep your hatred for those who really deserve sch intense dislike.


 
 The reason I hate Nirvana is that starting with Kurt Cobain, it's ok to be a suicidal, irresponsible heroin addict. I did grow up listening to all the "classic stuffs" like Metallica, Nirvana, GNR, Scorpions... (which are sort of "customary" for Vietnamese rockfans to go through), but now at 27 years of age I'm just sick of people who quote Nirvana lyrics on Facebook to show that they're so sad so romantic so cool... Some of those are my friends, and it hurts to see people being so destructive. I know it's rather extreme, but I have absolutely no respect for Cobain as a person, and as a rockstar he's dragged down too many people. It is NOT OK to live (and die) like that at all.
  
 And I do agree with you on the matter of choices. Surely no one forces me to listen to Justin Bieber, Kei$ha, Kayne West... and I don't have that "music of these times" attitude.


----------



## Krutsch

At a local dealer this afternoon, picking up a Grado extension cable so I can lounge on the couch. They had an open box GS1K (not the 'e' model, I was told) priced to move at $700.00 - looked to be perfect condition.
  
 Took all the discipline I could muster to not throw down the plastic... do I want the pre-'e' version for these 'phones, or do I really want the newer version?


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


>





> Surely no one forces me to listen to Justin Bieber, Kei$ha, Kayne West... and I don't have that "music of these times" attitude.


 
 Oh, I had no idea that this was even considered music! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 BTW, forgot GNR…saw them 6 times in one year!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Well my parents used to consider GNR and Metallica "uttersh*t" and that "what is this weird stuffs" (Pink Floyd). Times change. I do think that flaming someone for their crapty taste of "music" will prove nothing and turn us into a*holes.
  
 Instead I sent my friends some Blackmore's Night when they're down and converted a few


----------



## joseph69

I know I said I was going to relax with trying/buying HP's and enjoy what I'm fortunate enough to already have…but I'm like a junky over hear!
 I'm fighting myself not to buy these…please, somebody buy them and help me stop, please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/171631886898?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> Well my parents used to consider GNR and Metallica "uttersh*t" and that "what is this weird stuffs" (Pink Floyd). Times change. I do think that flaming someone for their crapty taste of "music" will prove nothing and turn us into a*holes.
> 
> Instead I sent my friends some Blackmore's Night when they're down and converted a few


 
 Your not calling me an a*hole, right???


----------



## Krutsch

joseph69 said:


> I know I said I was going to relax with trying/buying HP's and enjoy what I'm fortunate enough to already have…but I'm like a junky over hear!
> I'm fighting myself not to buy these…please, somebody buy them and help me stop, please!
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Wow... that looks tempting, as well.


----------



## NZtechfreak

joseph69 said:


> Oh, I had no idea that this was even considered music! :confused_face:
> BTW, forgot GNR…saw them 6 times in one year!




Wow, what tour?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations on the T 5 p's, enjoy!
> So…whats the count up to on your HP collection…15, 16, 17???


 

 ...er...40!!!  41 when my Grado GS100e's come in to the store.  10 of them, are Grados (plus 2 amps)...  soon to be 11 with the GS1000e's.
  
 Do I have a headphone addiction?


----------



## joseph69

krutsch said:


> Wow... that looks tempting, as well.


 
 BUY THEM AND SAVE ME…PLEASE!!!
 These were made in 2009 for the Head-Fi community…after serial # 20, Grado had an issue with the printing on the aluminum cups which say "HEAD F1 instead of "HEAD FI".
 If you look closely at the photo you can see these say "HEAD F1". No big deal, but just saying.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> I know I said I was going to relax with trying/buying HP's and enjoy what I'm fortunate enough to already have…but I'm like a junky over hear!
> I'm fighting myself not to buy these…please, somebody buy them and help me stop, please!
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Oooohhhh... I went


joseph69 said:


> I know I said I was going to relax with trying/buying HP's and enjoy what I'm fortunate enough to already have…but I'm like a junky over hear!
> I'm fighting myself not to buy these…please, somebody buy them and help me stop, please!
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Oooohhhh... I went and looked at the link.
  
 SOOOOO Tempting!
  
 But I took myself in hand and told myself... "They look just like the PS500s you already have, and probably sound like them... They look just like the PS500s you already...."


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> ...er...40!!!  41 when my Grado GS100e's come in to the store.  9 of them, are Grados (plus 2 amps)...  soon to be 10 with the GS1000e's.
> 
> Do I have a headphone addiction?


 

OMG!!! 




YOU DEFINITELY DO!!!


----------



## Krutsch

joseph69 said:


> BUY THEM AND SAVE ME…PLEASE!!!
> These were made in 2009 for the Head-Fi community…after serial # 20, Grado had an issue with the printing on the aluminum cups which say "HEAD F1 instead of "HEAD FI".
> If you look closely at the photo you can see these say "HEAD F1". No big deal, but just saying.


 

 Maybe... what are they comparable to, with respect to current Grado models?


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Oooohhhh... I went
> 
> Oooohhhh... I went and looked at the link.
> 
> ...


 
 But I don't have PS-500's.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The problem is...
  
 I try to sell them here in head-fi classifieds.  I even have a pair listed now, and I have sold three successfully (the headphone count is AFTER these were gone!)
  
 But each one, like each child, has its own set of characteristics that makes it special... the first headphones I ever owned (Sony DH-7A) , the first audiophile headphones (Sennheiserr HD 598), the only non-IEMs that have both bass slam and transparency (HiFiMAN HE-500), the IEMs I lusted after for years (Shure SE535 bronze), the world's best universal IEMs (AKG K3003i's), etc, etc.
  
 Each may be an excuse to the outsider, but each is like a reason you don't give your children away... the brain, the athlete, the saint....


----------



## joseph69

krutsch said:


> Maybe... what are they comparable to, with respect to current Grado models?


 
 Not to sure about current models but check this out:
 http://www.headfonia.com/grado-hf2/


ruthieandjohn said:


> The problem is...
> 
> I try to sell them here in head-fi classifieds.  I even have a pair listed now, and I have sold three successfully (the headphone count is AFTER these were gone!)
> 
> ...


 
 Your deep in denial my friend, I'm sorry for you.


----------



## joseph69

nztechfreak said:


> Wow, what tour?


 

  The Illusions Tour…forget the year (mid-90's maybe) but I still have the ticket stubs.
 I pretty much heard them perform everything they made by going to all 6 shows…1 show was Metallica/GNR together.


----------



## joseph69

krutsch said:


>


 
 So, what do you get from this article?


----------



## diamondears

joseph69 said:


> Your not calling me an a*hole, right???




Many find it funky, but I like ALL types of music, all genres, it just depends on the specific song. Like Metallica, their Nothing Else Matters is one of my favorite all-time. I also like GnR's November Rain, and Patience. Poison's Every Rose Has Its Thorn, Nirvana's Smells Like Teen Spirit and Come As You Are, Queensryche's Silent Lucidity, Marianna Leporice's Bizarre Love Triangle, Cure's In Between Days, any rendition of Vincent, and Led Zeppelin's Stairway To Heaven. Hotel California by Eagles and Yao Si Ting, as well as When I Dream by Carol Kidd...lol

I don't think music pertains to just one period. To deserve praise they should be a CLASSIC!


----------



## Krutsch

joseph69 said:


> So, what do you get from this article?


 

 The compare it with the PS1, which I've never heard, and some of the user comments lead me to believe it out-performs the RS1, for some music (i.e. not as "fun", but faster bass). Sound like a great deal, to be frank, unless it's basically a PS500, in which case I would just as soon skip over that and go for the GS1K.
  
 What do you think of the HF-2? It *is* tempting... new, in-box and all...
  
 I've spent a lot on head-fi, lately: Woo w/ a bunch of tubes, the Rega DAC and some smaller stuff (cables, BD player for my desk). I probably need to pause for at least a few weeks and let my wallet catch its breath.


----------



## Oteil

joseph69 said:


> I know I said I was going to relax with trying/buying HP's and enjoy what I'm fortunate enough to already have…but I'm like a junky over hear!
> I'm fighting myself not to buy these…please, somebody buy them and help me stop, please!
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I own a pair of the HF-2's and I wouldn't pay that for them. They were only $429 new and I see them all the time in the classified ads for around 450ish.....I think that is too much. They are fantastic headphones though. They definitely get lumped into the the P500's but they do sound different, not necessarily better but different. I preferred my HF-2's over the P500's. The best comparison I have heard is that they are baby PS1000's and since I own the PS1000's I think this is fair comparison.  To me the bass was more bloated on the P500's when compared to the HF-2, but hey that is just me. If you can hold off I think you could probably get a better deal on one.


----------



## Oteil

ratio said:


> I'm here again, I found out that the harsh treble I encountered with my newly acquired GS1000 is most likely product of the Grado sound signature being new to me plus I checked some frequency response pictures for HE-400 and they have like -6 to -8dB dib at 6kHz while Grados have +8db  No wonder the sound is so different to what I'm used to.


 

 FWIW, I  found that the GS1000 had significant break in time....I typically don't buy into headphone burn in but on my Grado's they have all changed after time. After a couple hundred hours they definitely became less peaky in the highs and the bass smoothed out. I really loved the GS1000, it is the most comfortable Grado out there and I can't stress enough that this headphone was designed for low level listening. It is simply amazing at low levels. I really believe for that reason alone people are turned off from Grados.  All you need is super quiet room and a comfortable volume to reach musical nirvana.


----------



## Krutsch

oteil said:


> I own a pair of the HF-2's and I wouldn't pay that for them. They were only $429 new and I see them all the time in the classified ads for around 450ish.....I think that is too much. They are fantastic headphones though. They definitely get lumped into the the P500's but they do sound different, not necessarily better but different. I preferred my HF-2's over the P500's. The best comparison I have heard is that they are baby PS1000's and since I own the PS1000's I think this is fair comparison.  To me the bass was more bloated on the P500's when compared to the HF-2, but hey that is just me. If you can hold off I think you could probably get a better deal on one.


 

 OK, thanks for that... good advice and I appreciate the comparison.


----------



## joseph69

krutsch said:


> The compare it with the PS1, which I've never heard, and some of the user comments lead me to believe it out-performs the RS1, for some music (i.e. not as "fun", but faster bass). Sound like a great deal, to be frank, unless it's basically a PS500, in which case I would just as soon skip over that and go for the GS1K.
> 
> What do you think of the HF-2? It *is* tempting... new, in-box and all...
> 
> I've spent a lot on head-fi, lately: Woo w/ a bunch of tubes, the Rega DAC and some smaller stuff (cables, BD player for my desk). I probably need to pause for at least a few weeks and let my wallet catch its breath.


 
 I would have thought the same thing about sounding like the PS-500 (which I never heard).
 I've been following your posts on the Woo threads and know you need a break also.
 Congratulations on your equipment.
  


oteil said:


> I own a pair of the HF-2's and I wouldn't pay that for them. They were only $429 new and I see them all the time in the classified ads for around 450ish.....I think that is too much. They are fantastic headphones though. They definitely get lumped into the the P500's but they do sound different, not necessarily better but different. I preferred my HF-2's over the P500's. The best comparison I have heard is that they are baby PS1000's and since I own the PS1000's I think this is fair comparison.  To me the bass was more bloated on the P500's when compared to the HF-2, but hey that is just me. If you can hold off I think you could probably get a better deal on one.


 
 I read the same things your mentioning and I also own the PS1K so hearing they sounded like a baby PS1K is what made me hesitate.
 I'm not in the market for them at all, and I know the price is high being I knew they retailed for $429.00 but being they were new, it was tempting. 
  
 BTW, I contacted the seller, and he would have sold them to me for $530.00 if I sent the money as "gift" through PP…which I would never do because then I'm not protected, so I declined. I'd rather pay the full price (if I was going to buy them) and be protected through PP.


----------



## maxifunk

jaywillin said:


> i have that combo, plus the vali(hybrid) either is very good, no NEED for anything higher
> both the magni2 and vali do wonderful jobs of driving the 325e
> i'd say you decision would be on the features you can use, magni2u has preamp outs, and a gain switch, the vali doesn't
> also, the vali gives you a little tube sound, but its not as powerful as the magni2u
> sound wise you can't go wrong with either


 
 Thanks for that information. Magni 2 U might be the better choice since it has more options.
 also could expand on what you mean "a little tube sound"?
  
 Thanks for responding.


----------



## maxifunk

joseph69 said:


> I've been using the 325is/Magni-Modi combo for my desktop for 3 years and love it!
> You can't go wrong , especially for the price! So too me, your not going in the wrong direction.


 

 Thanks for responding I think that is the direction I'll go first and upgrade to a tube when I upgrade to higher end cans.


----------



## joseph69

maxifunk said:


> Thanks for responding I think that is the direction I'll go first and upgrade to a tube when I upgrade to higher end cans.


 
 Your welcome.
 Great little rig IMO.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Not to sure about current models but check this out:
> http://www.headfonia.com/grado-hf2/
> Your deep in denial my friend, I'm sorry for you.



Maybe it's like a bandaid... You have to rip it off all at once.

If I keep just my favorite six, then I have 35 I can sell. Maybe I should offer them ALL for sale as a (heavily discounted) package, say 1/2 of their original cost. Then someone else could sell them individually for the standard rate for top quality headphones of perhaps 2/3 of their original cost. 17% profit for that person!


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Maybe it's like a bandaid... You have to rip it off all at once.
> 
> If I keep just my favorite six, then I have 35 I can sell. Maybe I should offer them ALL for sale as a (heavily discounted) package, say 1/2 of their original cost. Then someone else could sell them individually for the standard rate for top quality headphones of perhaps 2/3 of their original cost. 17% profit for that person!


 
 On a serious note...do you use them all, or at least try to rotate between them so they all get close to equal listening time?
 If you had to choose 6 to keep, which 6 would they be in order of preference? Just curious.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

joseph69 said:


> Your not calling me an a*hole, right???


 
 No, absolutely no, why would you think so?


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> I do think that flaming someone for their crapty taste of "music" will prove nothing and turn us into a*holes.


 
 Sorry, I thought you were referring to me in your post, didn't think so, but wasn't sure.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

joseph69 said:


> I would have thought the same thing about sounding like the PS-500 (which I never heard).
> I've been following your posts on the Woo threads and know you need a break also.
> Congratulations on your equipment.
> 
> ...


 
 You can try telling the guy that paypal fees are on you and see how he reacts. Once I posted a WTB for 325is and some guy contacted me, asked for my email and told me to pay via Moneygram OR PAYPAL. I knew he was a scammer right from the start (the pic was taken from head-fi) but played around (asking, negotiating...) anyway. Boy soon came up with some ridiculous reasons that prevent him from using PayPal and even provided more pics of silver 325is, even though at first he sent me photos of goldies. 


joseph69 said:


> Sorry, I thought you were referring to me in your post, didn't think so, but wasn't sure.


 
 Nah just my generic opinion


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


>


 
 I really don't think the guy was trying to scam me, but NEVER do this, and if you do, its your own fault if you get beat IMO for trusting someone when you don't know them, and not using your head just to save a few bucks. In the end, you lose all your bucks with no protection from PP.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> On a serious note...do you use them all, or at least try to rotate between them so they all get close to equal listening time?
> If you had to choose 6 to keep, which 6 would they be in order of preference? Just curious.


 

 I indeed rotate among all the Grados.  I often start with the SR60 on one day, and I am still absolutely amazed at how good it sounds and how economical it is.  I then often move to the next one (e.g. SR80) and on up on successive days.  But then the PS1000 and the RS1i (and to a lesser extent, the HP1000, but I baby it more!) I use one of at least half the time.  Generally sit in a chair for those three, but use the other Grados when I am up and around the house working.  I also use the Sennheiser HD 800 a lot... whenever I am at my PC, which drives the USB digital input.  I often use the HiFiMAN HE-500 when I want to hear the full spectrum of a bassy piece.  I occasionally use the AKG-Q701, Sennheiser HD 598 and On-Ear Momentums, and V-Moda M 100s.  I  rarely use the other headphones, but make a lot of use of the T-PEOS, Shure SE535, and AKG 3003i IEMs.
  
 My 6 keepers?  In descending order...
  
 Grado PS1000 and its HPA-1 amp OR my Sennheiser HD 800 and its HDVD 800 DAC amp (tie)
 Grado HP1000 HP1
 AKG K3003i IEM
 Grado RS1i and its RA-1 amp
 Beyerdynamic T 5 p
  
 The remainder of the 40 or so, as shown on my profile, are below these.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I do envy you, sir! And here I am, still pondering whether I should pay 450 for a pair of HF2...


----------



## HPiper

Is the GS1000 supposed to be the 'classical' Grado headphone? The one best suited to classical music. How good is it for jazz ?


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > On a serious note...do you use them all, or at least try to rotate between them so they all get close to equal listening time?
> ...


 
 get ready to make room for the Gs1ke on that list!


----------



## 020Assassin

williamleonhart said:


> The reason I hate Nirvana is that starting with Kurt Cobain, it's ok to be a suicidal, irresponsible heroin addict. I did grow up listening to all the "classic stuffs" like Metallica, Nirvana, GNR, Scorpions... (which are sort of "customary" for Vietnamese rockfans to go through), but now at 27 years of age I'm just sick of people who quote Nirvana lyrics on Facebook to show that they're so sad so romantic so cool... Some of those are my friends, and it hurts to see people being so destructive. I know it's rather extreme, but I have absolutely no respect for Cobain as a person, and as a rockstar he's dragged down too many people. It is NOT OK to live (and die) like that at all.
> 
> And I do agree with you on the matter of choices. Surely no one forces me to listen to Justin Bieber, Kei$ha, Kayne West... and I don't have that "music of these times" attitude.




I see Cobain as brilliantly talented but tragically unable to handle the fame. As with regards to his drug addictions, while I don't have an addictive personality, I know some who do use drugs because they can't handle their reality (which is often bleak).

I'm rarely an unbiased fan of someone - no matter how brilliant someone might be, there's always the human flaw.

As regards to music in general, I feel an intense dislike to 'autotune' music, where vocals are filtered through an equalizer to fit them to the music. That's why I don't listen to a lot of modern music, with a few exceptions.

As to getting friends to listen to 'good music', I had a friend who found King Crimson in my collection and I told him to put them back, because he wasn't 'ready' for that kind of music, which is akin to telling someone their taste is still puerile and immature. That made him want to prove to me that he was ready and listen to King Crimson unbiased by his musical preferences. He became a rabid fan...

A lot of the modern artists, like Bieber and Kesha and whattever is extremely well produced with regards to universal mass appeal, but it leaves me uttlerly cold. And while I do consider Bieber fans to be immature in regards to musical taste, I don't deny them their choice in music. I've done concert security for New Kids On The Block (yes, I'm that old), which is one of the worst concerts I've ever attended. I spent the whole evening dragging fainting girls from the audience to the First Aid backstage. I still get ghost pains in my back whenever a NKOTB number comes on the radio...


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

@020Assassin  thanks for the nice post. The reason I won't look down on those kids that listen to Bieber and Kesha is because when I was small (in primary school, perhaps), my friends and I were listening to Backstreetboys, Boyzone, Britney Spears etc. who are all "autotuned", I suppose. Those artist can't stand up to ABBA, Carpenters and other Pop legends, but I always have such fond memories of _As long as you love me_ and other songs of that era. So yes Bieber makes bad music, but who knows how people will remember him in 10 years?
  
 And in my country, in the 1990s people were doing drugs, burning things and turning Beatles tribute concerts into riots. I suppose in comparison to that, a number of fangirls screaming at nice-looking boys are pretty ok.
  
 Now back to Cobain, you can see that I've not discussed his music. After all, the songs are good enough to turn millions people into Nirvana fans. But I totally disagree with people worshipping him. Once you start priding yourself on negativity, things can only get worse. I had such severe bipolar depression I had to postpone my last year in high school, and sometimes it hurts to see people going down the same route.


----------



## 020Assassin

williamleonhart said:


> Now back to Cobain, you can see that I've not discussed his music. After all, the songs are good enough to turn millions people into Nirvana fans. But I totally disagree with people worshipping him. Once you start priding yourself on negativity, things can only get worse. I had such severe bipolar depression I had to postpone my last year in high school, and sometimes it hurts to see people going down the same route.


 
 You have not discussed his music, however, you mentioned having a problem with Nirvana's exalted status as prime examples of Grunge because you don't like people worshipping Cobain.
  
 I like John Mayer. I think he's incredibly talented and his music shows good taste, and I have pretty big collection of his music. An American friend, who knows about my love for Jeff Beck and Stevie Ray Vaughan, et cetera, asked me if I didn't know what an utter ******* John Mayer was and cited a whole list of reasons why Mayer was an *******.
 I don't give a **** who Mayer boinked and what else he does in his private life. I listen to the music and it strikes a chord with me. I'm firmly separating the person with the musician.
  
 I love jazz, but you shouldn't idolize the people behind the musicians. Charlie Parker, insanely talented, was also a hopeless addict. However, because 'Bird' could 'handle' doing heroin and speedballs and still play like a god, many jazz musicians became hooked on heroin. People tend to forget that he died young, but that the doctor though he was 65 years old, that's how he'd abused his body. His music is fabulous, though.
 Miles Davis, probably one of the most revered jazz musicians ever, was by all accounts an utter *******. I'm 'fan' of Hank Mobley (underrated), and Miles pulled Mobley into his quartet to replace John Coltrane (who had a totally different sound from Mobley). Miles cut part of Mobley's solo from 'Drad-Dog' on Someday My Prince Will Come and during live concerts would leave the stand during Mobley's solo, stand at the bar and mimic hitting Mobley over the head with his trumpet. His music is great, though.
  
 I'm an author, but I wouldn't want my private life to be associated with my suspense fiction (my protagonist is a female freelance assassin), since that is totally irrelevant. I could be the nicest guy in the world or an utter *******, but what counts is if my fiction is well-written and engaging and stays with the reader. I still frown at readers banning books by Orson Scott Card, because, as a Mormon, he mentioned in interviews that he opposes gay marriage because it's against his religion. I never hear people complain about reggae, but Rastafari is a homophobic religion, as you can also read in many reggae lyrics. Should I therefore ban reggae on principle? I have gay friends and I support gay marriage, but if I want to listen to Peter Tosh, that's my prerogative.
  
 So, in short, hating Nirvana because Cobain makes a bad rolemodel and should not be idolized is a bit silly. Cobain himself would probably agree with you: from all accounts he hated the media frenzy around Nirvana and he didn't want to be a Grunge Jesus. It was one of the things that weighed heavy on him and what may have led to his suicide.
  
 Just don't put people on pedestals. Nobody likes to be on a pedestal, except the people who do like it. And those people are often utter ********...


----------



## maxifunk

ruthieandjohn said:


> I indeed rotate among all the Grados.  I often start with the SR60 on one day, and I am still absolutely amazed at how good it sounds and how economical it is.  I then often move to the next one (e.g. SR80) and on up on successive days.  But then the PS1000 and the RS1i (and to a lesser extent, the HP1000, but I baby it more!) I use one of at least half the time.  Generally sit in a chair for those three, but use the other Grados when I am up and around the house working.  I also use the Sennheiser HD 800 a lot... whenever I am at my PC, which drives the USB digital input.  I often use the HiFiMAN HE-500 when I want to hear the full spectrum of a bassy piece.  I occasionally use the AKG-Q701, Sennheiser HD 598 and On-Ear Momentums, and V-Moda M 100s.  I  rarely use the other headphones, but make a lot of use of the T-PEOS, Shure SE535, and AKG 3003i IEMs.
> 
> My 6 keepers?  In descending order...
> 
> ...


 

 I have never listen through Sennheiser's their tonal foot print compared to Grado's are?


----------



## jaywillin

williamleonhart said:


> I do envy you, sir! And here I am, still pondering whether I should pay 450 for a pair of HF2...


 
 for that price, or a couple of dollars more, i'd rather have a ps500(no e) , its better top to bottom


----------



## jaywillin

maxifunk said:


> Thanks for that information. Magni 2 U might be the better choice since it has more options.
> also could expand on what you mean "a little tube sound"?
> 
> Thanks for responding.


 
 a little warmth, maybe a little mid-bass bump


----------



## swspiers

020assassin said:


> Isn't hate a bit of a strong emotion to feel towards a band? I don't like Nickerlback, but I don't hate them either. So much good music to listen to, I don't need to worry having to listen to Nickerlback becasue there's a shortage of good music somewhere.
> 
> Keep your hatred for those who really deserve sch intense dislike.


 

 For the record, I feel the exact same way about Nirvana. I have a loathing for that band that transcends intense dislike- I save that for the Beatles and the Stones.
  
   And while such strong emotions may be uncomfortable, I own mine, brother. I'm also relieved to read someone else admit it. Lots of Nirvana-defenders out there!
  
 That being case, they do sound pretty darn good on the tape-modded SR-225i's.


----------



## diamondears

jaywillin said:


> for that price, or a couple of dollars more, i'd rather have a ps500(no e) , its better top to bottom




Why distinguish non-"e" from "e" version, just the pricing or you like the non-"e" bit better?



020assassin said:


> You have not discussed his music, however, you mentioned having a problem with Nirvana's exalted status as prime examples of Grunge because you don't like people worshipping Cobain.
> 
> I like John Mayer. I think he's incredibly talented and his music shows good taste, and I have pretty big collection of his music. An American friend, who knows about my love for Jeff Beck and Stevie Ray Vaughan, et cetera, asked me if I didn't know what an utter ******* John Mayer was and cited a whole list of reasons why Mayer was an *******.
> I don't give a **** who Mayer boinked and what else he does in his private life. I listen to the music and it strikes a chord with me. I'm firmly separating the person with the musician.
> ...




This is where parents' importance comes in. As Charles Barkley said when people criticized many of his antics and comments and was told by many to be responsible as kids are adoring, idolizing and watching him and, therefore, would likely copy/follow him, and I'm paraphrasing: "I'm not your kids parents, so I'm not supposed to be the one to raise them!" LOL


----------



## jaywillin

diamondears said:


> Why distinguish non-"e" from "e" version, just the pricing or you like the non-"e" bit better?
> This is where parents' importance comes in. As Charles Barkley said when people criticized many of his antics and comments and was told by many to be responsible as kids are adoring, idolizing and watching him and, therefore, would likely copy/follow him, and I'm paraphrasing: "I'm not your kids parents, so I'm not supposed to be the one to raise them!" LOL


 
 pricing, and i haven't heard the ps500e


----------



## diamondears

jaywillin said:


> pricing, and i haven't heard the ps500e




Wonder what's the difference with the non-e and e drivers (I mean technically and material-wise). Saw pictures and the e drivers are markedly different materials/color, looks cheaper. I'm not an expert though, so I may be seeing superficial stuff.


----------



## jaywillin

diamondears said:


> Wonder what's the difference with the non-e and e drivers (I mean technically and material-wise). Saw pictures and the e drivers are markedly different materials/color, looks cheaper. I'm not an expert though, so I may be seeing superficial stuff.


 
 i don't know, my only experience with "e" models is the 325, and gs1k, and in both cases, i liked the "e" better


----------



## 020Assassin

swspiers said:


> For the record, I feel the exact same way about Nirvana. I have a loathing for that band that transcends intense dislike- I save that for the Beatles and the Stones.
> 
> And while such strong emotions may be uncomfortable, I own mine, brother. I'm also relieved to read someone else admit it. Lots of Nirvana-defenders out there!
> 
> That being case, they do sound pretty darn good on the tape-modded SR-225i's.


 
  
 I just wonder about people 'hating' a band or music. Feels a bit too me like complaining there's nothing on TV, when there's so much to experience in a lifetime.
  
 Why do you feel such loathing for Nirvana? I'm genuinely curious, not trolling. Is it because they became the masthead for grunge while you think other bands are more deserving of that position? Or does their music set your teeth on edge?


----------



## 020Assassin

diamondears said:


> This is where parents' importance comes in. As Charles Barkley said when people criticized many of his antics and comments and was told by many to be responsible as kids are adoring, idolizing and watching him and, therefore, would likely copy/follow him, and I'm paraphrasing: "I'm not your kids parents, so I'm not supposed to be the one to raise them!" LOL


 
 Who listens to their parents anymore? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But I agree with the artists. I write about murder and mayhem and my books have a disclaimer in the back for copycats. If someone shoots himself though the head after listening to Judas Priest, you can't blame the artist. If your children turn up Marilyn Manson in their room, maybe they spotted your Alice Cooper albums in the basement.
  
 Also, for some people, listening to depressing music makes them shoot themselves, while the real dark stuff always tends to cheer me up. Maybe I'm just weird.


----------



## 020Assassin

swspiers said:


> For the record, I feel the exact same way about Nirvana. I have a loathing for that band that transcends intense dislike- I save that for the Beatles and the Stones.


 

 Just wanted to add, I think the Rolling Stones should've stopped when they were still relevant. After _Some Girls_ in 1978. *Ducks and runs*


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> Is the GS1000 supposed to be the 'classical' Grado headphone? The one best suited to classical music. How good is it for jazz ?


 
 From what I've always read, yes, its supposed to be the best Grado for Classical music.
 I'm sure Jazz would sound just fine too, because I listen to Jazz 80% (or more) of the time with any of my Grados and it sounds great!
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> Grado PS1000 and its HPA-1 amp OR my Sennheiser HD 800 and its HDVD 800 DAC amp (tie)
> Grado HP1000 HP1
> AKG K3003i IEM
> Grado RS1i and its RA-1 amp
> ...


 
 Thank, like I said I was just curious as to which you preferred to listen to.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

020assassin said:


> I'm rarely an unbiased fan of someone - no matter how brilliant someone might be, there's always the human flaw.


 
 I was more moved by an even-handed tribute of a well-known classical composer at the funeral I went to of another well-known compoer, than by any of the chirpy one-sided all-good tributes by others.  Good point!


----------



## rage3324

Say what you want about Nirvana, but their MTV Unplugged in New York album is pure magic with Grados. Unlike most bands who recorded MTV Unplugged, Nirvana did it in one take and you can hear some amazing detail (and mess-ups  ). The vocal reproduction is superb. I am not a big fan of Nirvana, but this album I can listen to over and over with my grados.


----------



## 020Assassin

rage3324 said:


> Say what you want about Nirvana, but their MTV Unplugged in New York album is pure magic with Grados. Unlike most bands who recorded MTV Unplugged, Nirvana did it in one take and you can hear some amazing detail (and mess-ups  ). The vocal reproduction is superb. I am not a big fan of Nirvana, but this album I can listen to over and over with my grados.




Agreed. 

Two other unplugged albums with really good production values: Eric Clapton Unplugged and (don't laugh) Katy Perry. Katy Perry is backed by a really tight band, and the songlist features a jazzy version of I Kissed A Girl and a beautiful version of Hackensack


----------



## one1speed

rage3324 said:


> Say what you want about Nirvana, but their MTV Unplugged in New York album is pure magic with Grados. Unlike most bands who recorded MTV Unplugged, Nirvana did it in one take and you can hear some amazing detail (and mess-ups  ). The vocal reproduction is superb. I am not a big fan of Nirvana, but this album I can listen to over and over with my grados.


 
  
 Agreed, feel the same way. Sounds good through a resolving stereo system as well.


----------



## rage3324

020assassin said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Two other unplugged albums with really good production values: Eric Clapton Unplugged and (don't laugh) Katy Perry. Katy Perry is backed by a really tight band, and the songlist features a jazzy version of I Kissed A Girl and a beautiful version of Hackensack


 

 I am going to have to listen to both those albums. I do (secretly) enjoy Katy Perry at times.
  
 Unfortunately I have no had a chance to get to Music Direct and Audio Consultants in Chicago because of the sub-zero temperatures.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

maxifunk said:


> I have never listen through Sennheiser's their tonal foot print compared to Grado's are?


 

 At first blush, my comment is that the Sennheiser HD 800 has a larger soundstage and, when properly amplified e.g. with Sennheiser's own HDVD 800 or HDVA 600, has more bass.  Grados have more of a transparent, you-are-there, nothing-between-you-and-the-music feel and excels at high-frequency impulses such as cymbals.
  
 I plan to eventually do a systematic listening test among the PS1000, the HD 800, the HP1000, and maybe the T 5 p (my test mechanism is really set up for three-way, not four-way comparison so I may not include the T 5 p, besides mine is not burned in yet).
  
 The comments above are sort of consistent with a comparison of the frequency response of the HD 800 (red) and the PS 1000 (blue):
  

 The PS1000 bass drops below that of the HD800 at around the lowest G on the piano keyboard, while it provides an extra boost to the high frequencies, culminating in a significant edge over the HD 800 in the range from 6,000 Hz to 10,000 Hz, which is above the piano keyboard but is where higher harmonics and (more importantly) the impact of snare drums and cymbals is strong.


----------



## 020Assassin

rage3324 said:


> I am going to have to listen to both those albums. I do (secretly) enjoy Katy Perry at times.
> 
> Unfortunately I have no had a chance to get to Music Direct and Audio Consultants in Chicago because of the sub-zero temperatures.




I believe Grado Labs uses Eric Clapton Unplugged for testing headphones. 

Two other albums you might enjoy:

Stanley Clarke - School Days
Nils Petter Molvaer - Khmer


----------



## bpcans

020assassin said:


> I believe Grado Labs uses Eric Clapton Unplugged for testing headphones.
> 
> Two other albums you might enjoy:
> 
> ...


I highly recommend Stanley Clarke - School Days.


----------



## bpcans

Been away from the music for a few days, but I did score some throw back CD's from Target today. It's amazing how stepping back for awhile gives me greater appreciation for what I've got and how constantly chasing higher resolution thru gear improvement isn't really all that necessary IMHO.Yeah, I know, what's with the Kid Rock? It's because I really like the last cut "WCSR" he does with Snoop Dogg.


----------



## joseph69

rage3324 said:


> Say what you want about Nirvana, but their MTV Unplugged in New York album is pure magic with Grados. Unlike most bands who recorded MTV Unplugged, Nirvana did it in one take and you can hear some amazing detail (and mess-ups  ). The vocal reproduction is superb. I am not a big fan of Nirvana, but this album I can listen to over and over with my grados.


 
 I had mentioned this in almost your exact words.
 This Cd sounds incredible with Grado's, and the songs performed on this Cd are some of their best IMO.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

OK, the PS500e's are here, first impressions, the box is pretty "retro", hopefully the sound is not in direct correlation. I had heard complaints about the thick wire, it is very thick, it makes the Draug 2 on my HE560 look skinny.....they are very cold, physically cold, it is very cold outside. So I am going to let them warm up a bit and give them a listen. More to come.......


----------



## markm1

Had to chime in. so, on the Cobain thing, for those of us olds (I think I'm a year or two older than Cobain would have been had he lived), who knows why he struck such a chord? He has an iconic almost James Dean like status now. I think you have to say they were a really influential band. He definitely could right a hook filled song. 
  
 Being in my last year or so in college when they hit big, I was basically a metal head kid.  I remember hearing Smells Like Teen Spirit and thinking that music with a punk influence could actually be pretty good. It rocked in the same way dinosaur Junior rocked. Those two band brought guitar heroics to folksy R.E.M ish alternative music.  Before that I found punk rock kind of irritating. And, of course, they weren't really punk. But, they had a little of that vibe.
  
 The band I really loved from that era was Soundgarden and to a lesser extent Alice N Chains.
  
 Nirvana, Soundgarden and Jane's Addiction did a lot to fuse alternative rock with metal or hard rock for me and changed the way I thought about music. I think they paved the way for what we would eventually call alternative metal. For that I'm grateful. It's a shame though to think what Cobain might have done in the intervening years.
  
 I think despising him misses the point. My belief is no one really wants to be an addict. There is choice involved. But, he clearly had a lot of demons.
  
 I see Cobain as a tragic character, a troubled soul. In sort of a Buddhist tradition, I simply wish him free from suffering.


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> OK, the PS500e's are here, first impressions, the box is pretty "retro", hopefully the sound is not in direct correlation. I had heard complaints about the thick wire, it is very thick, it makes the Draug 2 on my HE560 look skinny.....they are very cold, physically cold, it is very cold outside. So I am going to let them warm up a bit and give them a listen. More to come.......


 
 Congratulation!
 Keep us posted.
  


markm1 said:


> The band I really loved from that era was Soundgarden and to a lesser extent Alice N Chains.


 
 +1 on both AIC/SG…in that order for me.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

markm1 said:


> Had to chime in. so, on the Cobain thing, for those of us olds (I think I'm a year or two older than Cobain would have been had he lived), who knows why he struck such a chord? He has an iconic almost James Dean like status now. I think you have to say they were a really influential band. He definitely could right a hook filled song.
> 
> Being in my last year or so in college when they hit big, I was basically a metal head kid.  I remember hearing Smells Like Teen Spirit and thinking that music with a punk influence could actually be pretty good. It rocked in the same way dinosaur Junior rocked. Those two band brought guitar heroics to folksy R.E.M ish alternative music.  Before that I found punk rock kind of irritating. And, of course, they weren't really punk. But, they had a little of that vibe.
> 
> ...




My "Smells Like Teen Spirit" moment was right after dropping my oldest Daughter at school. My first thought was My God, finally something new!!! I pulled off to the side of the road so I could really listen. At lunch I went and bought the album. I hated hair bands and the limp rock of the time, it finally brought me out of listening to classic rock. Plus Kirk C. Was a damn good Lyracist, rolled on into Soundgarten, Et al., it was a rock ephaney. 

On the Grados, uncomfortable, scratchy, didn't want to like them but, damn!!! The clarity is awsome, haven't heard anything like this since my big SoundLabs and the Krell. Early impressions are very positive.,,,


----------



## rage3324

90s rock.. what a good time for thick guitar riffs, distortion and loud drums. In a way, this was the last hoorah for analog sound which, to me, brings the best sound out of drums. For me, Nirvana changed how I looked at music. While they were not my favorite band of that era, their contribution to what the music that came later is undeniable. The bands that really hooked me were The Smashing Pumpkins (Cherub Rock is one of my favorite songs to test headphones with), Soundgarden and Nine Inch Nails. There was also Dinosaur Jr, Pearl Jam (the early days), and Porcupine Tree as well. Porcupine Tree is a bit of a funny band. They started as more of a psychadelic sound and then became more and more progressive as time went on. If you want an album to give your Grados mids some stress, check out "In Absentia" by Porcupine Tree. 
  
 Today I find myself listening to more and more of Nirvana. The simple hooks (remind me of lullabies) and unique vocals of Kurt is something I never truly appreciated back then. 
  
 Currently listening to Eric Clapton Unplugged. Holy crap the sound! I do not see a reason to  upgrade my headphones anymore.... but we all know that is not true


----------



## 020Assassin

Try this:


----------



## 020Assassin

Or you might like this:
 
  
 Pay special attention to Tal Wilkenfeld's bass guitar solo and Jeff Beck's reaction.


----------



## 020Assassin

Tapping from another vein:
  

  
 Fields of the Nephilim - Live - Forever Remain...
  
 And one of my favourite tracks, from the album Elyzium, Submission:


----------



## whirlwind

wildcatsare1 said:


> OK, the PS500e's are here, first impressions, the box is pretty "retro", hopefully the sound is not in direct correlation. I had heard complaints about the thick wire, it is very thick, it makes the Draug 2 on my HE560 look skinny.....they are very cold, physically cold, it is very cold outside. So I am going to let them warm up a bit and give them a listen. More to come.......


 
 I can't wait to hear your impressions of it.
  
 I just ordered a Draug 2 for my HD800


----------



## 020Assassin

Let's play some King Crimson...


----------



## swspiers

020assassin said:


> I just wonder about people 'hating' a band or music. Feels a bit too me like complaining there's nothing on TV, when there's so much to experience in a lifetime.
> 
> Why do you feel such loathing for Nirvana? I'm genuinely curious, not trolling. Is it because they became the masthead for grunge while you think other bands are more deserving of that position? Or does their music set your teeth on edge?


 

 Well, you do have a point.  When I first heard "Smells...", like a lot of other people I felt it ushered in the end of the hair-band era, and I was grateful.  I bought the CD, and was completely under-whelmed with the whiney, self-indulgent lyrics.  Then I heard Soundgardens "Loud Love", and thought oh my, there really is a sea change coming.  Along with them, there as AiC, and bands like Helmet and Ministry that to me defined the era.  Nirvana to me has always been for struggling teens.  Nothing wrong with that, but boy, have a rock-star die young and instant fame and relevance. Whereas AiC's "Dirt" is a masterpiece.
  
 For the record, I myself am a recovering addict, and I got clean around the same time, in 92.  For me Nirvana no more defines that era than the Partridge Family define the 70's.  Cute and catchy stuff, but tha's it.
  
 Hate might be too strong, but it's the closest, and it's easier to spell than "antipathy"


----------



## swspiers

Oh yeah.
  
 I sent the Schiit Fulla back.  Not my cup of tea at all.  The FiiO E10 does just as fine a job, and without cutting or scratching myself on the case.
  
 Since I bought it with Paypal, and had a balance in my PP account, well....
  
 A new pair of SR-60e's are on the way!  If I try hard, I can convince myself that they were free.


----------



## bbophead




----------



## 020Assassin

swspiers said:


> Oh yeah.
> 
> I sent the Schiit Fulla back.  Not my cup of tea at all.  The FiiO E10 does just as fine a job, and without cutting or scratching myself on the case.
> 
> ...


 

 I'm listening with a ZennJazzGrado (Sennheiser PX 100 II drivers in Khaya wooden cups) to AAC files through an E10K.
  
 If you want to upgrade your Sennheisers, they sound absolutely crystal in wooden cups.


----------



## Krutsch

rage3324 said:


> Say what you want about Nirvana, but their MTV Unplugged in New York album is pure magic with Grados. Unlike most bands who recorded MTV Unplugged, Nirvana did it in one take and you can hear some amazing detail (and mess-ups  ). The vocal reproduction is superb. I am not a big fan of Nirvana, but this album I can listen to over and over with my grados.


 

 +1 ... great album, but my favorite MTV Unplugged is from Korn. Another awesome album with Grados. I'm not really even a Korn fan, but they really hit it with their version of MTV unplugged.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

krutsch said:


> +1 ... great album, but my favorite MTV Unplugged is from Korn. Another awesome album with Grados. I'm not really even a Korn fan, but they really hit it with their version of MTV unplugged.




One of the first things I listened too, Nirvana's MTV Live, along with Jimi Hendrix's Electric Lady Land, work kept getting in the way!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

whirlwind said:


> I can't wait to hear your impressions of it.
> 
> I just ordered a Draug 2 for my HD800


 

 Hey @whirlwind, I didn't want to like them, scratchy ear pads (are these things made out of wool!!!!), thick cable, kinda ugly, but the clarity, they rock, I mean really rock. Will listen to much more to see if it's not just wow factor, but so far I like them. The soundstage is tight, but they image very well, my HE560's, I am in the audience, the PS500e, I am on the stage, but Jimi doesn't seem to mind
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## stacker45

020assassin said:


> I believe Grado Labs uses Eric Clapton Unplugged for testing headphones.
> 
> Two other albums you might enjoy:
> 
> ...


 
  
 From what I have read, it's only two songs from E.C's Unplugged that Grado uses, Before you Accuse Me , and, I forget what the other one is.
  
 From some pictrues that I have seen, they also use vintage Marantz gear, to test their headphones. I can't say I blame them, my Marantz 2220B is one sweet sounding reciever.


ruthieandjohn said:


> At first blush, my comment is that the Sennheiser HD 800 has a larger soundstage and, when properly amplified e.g. with Sennheiser's own HDVD 800 or HDVA 600, has more bass.  Grados have more of a transparent, you-are-there, nothing-between-you-and-the-music feel and excels at high-frequency impulses such as cymbals.
> 
> I plan to eventually do a systematic listening test among the PS1000, the HD 800, the HP1000, and maybe the T 5 p (my test mechanism is really set up for three-way, not four-way comparison so I may not include the T 5 p, besides mine is not burned in yet).
> 
> ...


 
  
 And here I thought I had too many headphones, but looking at your sig, I realise that I don't have enough!.
  
 Now that I know that you have 40+ pairs of headphones, I have a mental pictrue of you, stepping over headphones to get to the pair you want to listen to
  
 What can I say, I'm a Grado fan. If we ever meet, remind me to show you my Grado tatoo...and no, I won't have to turn around and drop my pants for you to see it...that would be my Sennheiser tatoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seriously though, I made a promise to myself, that if I end up buying a pair of PS1000e, I'll sell my PS1000, and my beloved GS1000, but then...I also said that I'd give my SR80i to my god daughter, when I bought my SR80e, and they're still here so...
  
 A few nights ago, I was playing with my latest toy, my BSG, C-Moy amp. I was comparing it with my LD-1+, wich has some new great sounding Voshkod tubes, and my Grado HPA-2, using it's battery circuit, and ended up comparing some of my headphones in the process.
  
 My greatest surprise came when I swapped the TTVJ flats, for the L-cush, on my HP1000, and used the C-Moy, to drive them. The amp's good bass extension, compensated somewhat for the loss of bass due to using the L-cush, so with the added treble extension, and a bigger soundstage, his is the closest that the HP1000 has ever came to sounding like the PS1000.


----------



## whirlwind

wildcatsare1 said:


> krutsch said:
> 
> 
> > +1 ... great album, but my favorite MTV Unplugged is from Korn. Another awesome album with Grados. I'm not really even a Korn fan, but they really hit it with their version of MTV unplugged.
> ...


 
 Wash those ear pads in some mild dish soap and let them dry overnight....it helps take the scratchy sensation away.
  
 Gotta love Hendrix Electric Lady Land


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Thanks @whirlwind, will wash them tonight, plus just ordered some EarZonk G Cush Pads to try out. So far the SQ is tremendous. Even does classical well, so far impressive!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> From what I have read, it's only two songs from E.C's Unplugged that Grado uses, Before you Accuse Me , and, I forget what the other one is.
> 
> From some pictrues that I have seen, they also use vintage Marantz gear, to test their headphones. I can't say I blame them, my Marantz 2220B is one sweet sounding reciever.
> 
> ...


 

 I was told by my wife that I could NOT get a Grado tattoo, so that is why I got the Grado shirt.  Then while contending with the longer-than-needed-for-portable use heavy Grado cable and the why-is-this-so-big-when-others-put-it-in-an-Altoids-box Grado RA-1 amplifier, I thought that the Grado apron with its pockets would be just the thing.  Hence, no Grado tattoo, though I too am a Grado fan.
  

  
 And like an alcoholic with his bottles, I have strategically distributed my 40+ headphones around the house, in small groups of a few each, and no group within eyesight of another.  This makes it look like I am normal.
  
 I bet your C-Moy amp trick would work well on the JDS C-Moy as well, which has a bass boost switch. My "problem" is that I enjoy both the HP1000 sound and the PS1000 sound and have no desire to try to change one to the other. 
  
 Oh, and I actually sold the headphone I listed today.  So it is now 40+ - 1 headphones.  I will list one or two more when I get a chance to photograph them over the next few days, likely my HiFiMAN HE-500 (I LOVE that headphone as the only over ear that produces both palpable bass and sparkling highs) and my Shure SE535s (perfect square wave response and an IEM that I aspired for years to own... only can consider departing with it because of my even better AKG 3003s.)


----------



## bassboysam

I was never a die hard Nirvana fan, they were good but overrated in my opinion, especially Dave Grohl, but we won't go into that again. I have to admit though, unplugged in new york was the album that made me want to learn how to play guitar and eventually lead to my true calling, bass.

as far as those 90s grunge/alternative albums go I think Superunkown, The Bends, Weezer Blue Album, Ok Computer, Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness, Vitology and, although not grunge, Dookie were all better than anything Nirvana ever did. there are probably a bunch more that I can't think of right now.


----------



## dieslow

bassboysam said:


> as far as those 90s grunge/alternative albums go I think Superunkown, The Bends, Weezer Blue Album, Ok Computer, Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness, Vitology and, although not grunge, Dookie were all better than anything Nirvana ever did. there are probably a bunch more that I can't think of right now.


 
  
 I totally agree with this !


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

bassboysam said:


> I was never a die hard Nirvana fan, they were good but overrated in my opinion, especially Dave Grohl, but we won't go into that again. I have to admit though, unplugged in new york was the album that made me want to learn how to play guitar and eventually lead to my true calling, bass.
> 
> as far as those 90s grunge/alternative albums go I think Superunkown, The Bends, Weezer Blue Album, Ok Computer, Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness, Vitology and, although not grunge, Dookie were all better than anything Nirvana ever did. there are probably a bunch more that I can't think of right now.


 +++++1 to Ok computer. I use that album to test trebles and soundstage! 

Btw I'm a big fan of Oasis. They were also huge (thus overrated to some) but Don't Look back in Anger was THE song for me in my darkest days. They were 70% Beatles, but that's good for me.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> I was told by my wife that I could NOT get a Grado tattoo, so that is why I got the Grado shirt.  Then while contending with the longer-than-needed-for-portable use heavy Grado cable and the why-is-this-so-big-when-others-put-it-in-an-Altoids-box Grado RA-1 amplifier, I thought that the Grado apron with its pockets would be just the thing.  Hence, no Grado tattoo, though I too am a Grado fan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh! you just had to flash those gorgeous vintage RS1s in my face, didn't you. My first encounter with Grados was with vintage buttoned RS1s. Call it nostalgia, but I want them. So, if you come across an unmodyfed pair, in good condition, preferably one with the wooden box, please let me know. 
  
 And just to be clear, I'm not trying to turn my HP1000 into PS1000. It just that they sound more lively with the L-cush, add a little bass, and they're sound signature is closer to that of the PS1000, or any of my other Grados, for that matter.
  
 Even if they have a bigger soundstage with the L-cush, the HP1000 still have a smoother, and more intimate midrange, than the PS1000, wich makes them ideal for smaller venues recordings, the likes of, Patricia Barber, Diana Krall, Holy Cole, etc...
  
 It's been a long time since I've heard the HE-500, it was at the Montréal Hi-Fi show, but I do remember liking them, and of course, the HE-6 too, even the HE-400 sounded great.


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> Whereas AiC's "Dirt" is a masterpiece.


 
+1000
 Also for Sap/Jar of Flies. And of course I like all of their other Cd's, but everything about  these 3 are just incredible for me. 
   
 Quote:


swspiers said:


> Since I bought it with Paypal, and had a balance in my PP account, well....
> 
> A new pair of SR-60e's are on the way!  If I try hard, I can convince myself that they were free.


 
 Congratulations on the new 60e.
 I also try to think like you as far as convincing myself some thing were free...or at least less. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


krutsch said:


> +1 ... great album, but my favorite MTV Unplugged is from Korn. Another awesome album with Grados. I'm not really even a Korn fan, but they really hit it with their version of MTV unplugged.


 
 Korn is an excellent band!
 I really like their sort of mixed sound, if you know what I'm trying to say.


----------



## 020Assassin

ruthieandjohn said:


> And like an alcoholic with his bottles, I have strategically distributed my 40+ headphones around the house, in small groups of a few each, and no group within eyesight of another.  This makes it look like I am normal.


 
 Someone came into my house, noticed the Stax set up near my work station, my Grado hanging from my workstation and two headphones hanging near my stereo on the other side of the room and said, "Wow, you really like headphones, don't you?"
  
 I didn't tell them about you.


----------



## bassboysam

Dean Ween is one of the most underrated guitar players ever and one day I hope he is recognized for the genius that he is....This whole band is genius actually, one of my biggest regrets is that I was never able to catch them live. check out the solo around the 8 minute mark, it's as if Zappa, Hazel and Waits had a baby.  Beautiful but the brown remains strong!
 
  
 extra brown sauce on this one.


----------



## 020Assassin

Today I received the last two of three secondhand Grados I bought:
 Yesterday I received an SR125i
 Today I got an old SR60i that I'll probably woody,
 and I got an Alessandro MS-1 in the original box.


----------



## whirlwind

What a great way to start a Saturday morning


----------



## 020Assassin

020assassin said:


> Today I received the last two of three secondhand Grados I bought:
> Yesterday I received an SR125i
> Today I got an old SR60i that I'll probably woody,
> and I got an Alessandro MS-1 in the original box.


 

 I just figured out that the distancers (that I bought from ApatN) are redundant, as I'm also in queue for the aluminium sleeves that can make my 325iS into a full alu model... So, now I can use the distancers as 'intended', to turn my secondhand MS-1 into an MS-1000...


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> What a great way to start a Saturday morning




 hey, this guy is ok, he just might make it


----------



## whirlwind

Good morning, Jay....yeah, he is doing alright.


----------



## whirlwind

Weather permitting...I will get to hear three headphones later this evening, for the first time.
  
 SR80i
 HD600
 GS1000i
  
 hopefully the weather will cooperate


----------



## jaywillin

y'all don't listen to whirlwind, he's got all the toys he needs now, he has to go home !


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> y'all don't listen to whirlwind, he's got all the toys he needs now, he has to go home !


 
 You sound just like the female that lives here


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> You sound just like the female that lives here


 
 hey, hey ,hey !! lol


----------



## ruthieandjohn

whirlwind said:


> You sound just like the female that lives here


 

 One of the skills that comes with accumulating over 40 pairs of headphones is what I have called "26 Battle-Tested Excuses As To Why I Need Yet Another Pair Of Headphones."  I have found them handy as I bought Headphone # 40 to the chorus of "You Already Have 39 Pairs.  Why do you need another!?"
  
 As a public service I have posted these here for the benefit of all.  These are free, and These Work! 
  
 As a summary, they fall into seven categories.  The numbers below refer to the actual 26 excuses.  They are listed here:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/729181/why-i-need-new-headphones-26-battle-tested-excuses-for-your-use#post_10765474
  

*B*alance:  "My headphone inventory needs these to become balanced! (e.g. I have too many closed headphones, or a top-end headphone but no corresponding top-end IEM" (#10, #16, #19);
*E*ntitlement:  "I deserve it... I haven't gotten that for AGES and I have earned it!"  (works for #1 and #17);
*F*ree:  "It's a TRADE!  No (or not much) money required!" (#15, #19);
*O*pportunity:  "Events have conspired to make this Just The Right Time to buy these... It's A Sign!" (#21, #24, #26);
*R*egret:  "I sure MISS those headphones I traded away... I have to replace them!"  (#20 and my next purchase... see below);
*E*xperts:  "These headphones are declared by Experts to be A New Revolution in Greatness!" (#2, #4, #9);
*S*avings: "I'm saving LOTS of money at this price!!!" (#8, #11, #12, #16, #20, #25).
  
 The categories are easily remembered as forming the acronym "BEFORES."  To fix understanding by using it in a sentence, as we did in grade school...
  
 ""BEFORES are behind us... let us make some AFTERS together!!"


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> One of the skills that comes with accumulating over 40 pairs of headphones is what I have called "26 Battle-Tested Excuses As To Why I Need Yet Another Pair Of Headphones."  I have found them handy as I bought Headphone # 40 to the chorus of "You Already Have 39 Pairs.  Why do you need another!?"
> 
> As a public service I have posted these here for the benefit of all.  These are free, and These Work!
> 
> ...


 
 i am going to print these off and memorize them IMMEDIATELY !!  many, many thanks


----------



## maxifunk

Is there such a thing as the *BASS LOVER'S GRADO'S?*


----------



## bassboysam

maxifunk said:


> Is there such a thing as the *BASS LOVER'S GRADO'S?*


most will say PS500. but it depends on your definition of bass. if you're lookin for LCD2 bass you won't find that in any Grado.


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > You sound just like the female that lives here
> ...


 
 LOL.....OK....I am going to try to make these work when I start buying lots of tubes


----------



## swspiers

iGrado heaven, compliments of Deezer.
  
 The roots of progressive rock!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

ruthieandjohn said:


> One of the skills that comes with accumulating over 40 pairs of headphones is what I have called "26 Battle-Tested Excuses As To Why I Need Yet Another Pair Of Headphones."  I have found them handy as I bought Headphone # 40 to the chorus of "You Already Have 39 Pairs.  Why do you need another!?"
> 
> As a public service I have posted these here for the benefit of all.  These are free, and These Work!
> 
> ...


 

 Too funny, you are true Sifu, Rabi, Dominus of all things headphone, we are not worthy.......


----------



## Porteroso

maxifunk said:


> Is there such a thing as the *BASS LOVER'S GRADO'S?*


 
 I have the PS500, and the SR80i. The PS500 does have bass, but if you're looking for the slam you feel in a car, or at a concert, you simply won't get it. Also there is a low bass rolloff that is very noticeable with some music. However, the bass you do get is great, and seems to fit very well with the rest of the range. If I'm specifically listening for bass, sometimes I'm less than satisfied, but I rarely do that. If you're just listening to the music itself, everything is just fine.
  
 But if you love Grados in general, and want bass, the PS500 does seem to be what you want.


----------



## 020Assassin

swspiers said:


> iGrado heaven, compliments of Deezer.
> 
> The roots of progressive rock!





 I see your Nice and I raise you with Ekseption:
  

  

  

  
 And Focus:
  
 Presented by?


----------



## whirlwind

The SR80...HD600.....GS1000i are in da house!


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> The SR80...HD600.....GS1000i are in da house!


 
 Nice, 3 new pairs of HP's, your going to have a great weekend, enjoy!


----------



## 020Assassin

whirlwind said:


> The SR80...HD600.....GS1000i are in da house!


 

 Good, now you won't get bored tomorrow!


----------



## Pirakaphile

Looking to get the RS2e someday in the far future, anyone got any good opinions on it's signature compared to the SR80i or one of the lower priced models? They sure look sexy, but I need more of a reason to get them than that. Do the reference ones have better imaging, soundstage, refinement? I've checked on the frequency response on most of the grados, and they're pretty much all the same, so I just wanna know what reason I have to get the RS2e other than 'it's better and sexy' 
  
 Thankee


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> The SR80...HD600.....GS1000i are in da house!


----------



## potkettleblack

Apple earbuds, earmuff/headphone combo, Playstation wireless headset, Skull Candy mixmaster's, Virgin Atlantic IEM's (amenity pack edition) in da house!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Hey, what does "da" mean (as in "in da house?").
  
 Oh well, here goes...
  
 In da house:
  
 Over Ear Open
 * Grado PS1000
 * Sennheiser HD 800
 * HiFiMAN HE-500i
 * AKG Q701
 * Sennheiser HD 598
 * Stax SR-5 w/ SRD-6 amp
 Over Ear Closed
 * V-MODA M100 w/ custom FIAT-authorized Abarth logo shields
 * Yamaha Pro
 On Ear Closed
 * Beyerdynamic T 5 p
 * Sennheiser Momentum On-Ear Samba
 * Sony MDR-V400
 * Sony MDR G051
 * Sony MDR-026
 On Ear Open
 * Grado HP1000 HP1
 * Grado RS1 (w/ buttons)
 * Grado RS1i
 * Grado PS500
 * Grado SR60
 * Grado SR80
 * Grado SR125
 * Grado SR225
 * Grado SR325
 * Sony MDR-006
 * Koss KTS-1
 * Sony MDR-201LP
 On Ear Noise Canceling
 * Sony MDR-NC6
 Wireless Noise Cancelling
 * Parrot Zik
 Ear Buds
 * Apple OEM Ear Buds (4 pr)
 * Apple Ear Pods (2 pr)
 In Ear
 * AKG K3003i
 * Shure SE535
 * T-PEOS H200
 * Philips Fidelio S2
 * Woo Duo HW
 * HeartBeats 2.0
 * Klipsch S4i
 * Sennheiser CX-300II
 * Apple In-Ear with Remote and Mic
 In Ear Noise Cancelling
 * Sony MDR-NC033L2
 * Sony MDR-NC021

 DANG! That's 41 pairs, not counting multiple copies of the Apple earbuds and Ear Pods!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

"Da" equals "the", as in Da Bears....


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wildcatsare1 said:


> "Da" equals "the", as in Da Bears....


 

 Thanks... I will continue to try to learn headphone lingo, as in "da," "grainy," and PRaT!" Thanks!
  

  
  
*PRaTfall*


----------



## bbophead

ruthieandjohn said:


> wildcatsare1 said:
> 
> 
> > "Da" equals "the", as in Da Bears....
> ...


 

 It's not headphone lingo or am I missing a joke?  Oh, nevermind.


----------



## maxifunk

bassboysam said:


> most will say PS500. but it depends on your definition of bass. if you're lookin for LCD2 bass you won't find that in any Grado.


 
 I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## maxifunk

porteroso said:


> I have the PS500, and the SR80i. The PS500 does have bass, but if you're looking for the slam you feel in a car, or at a concert, you simply won't get it. Also there is a low bass rolloff that is very noticeable with some music. However, the bass you do get is great, and seems to fit very well with the rest of the range. If I'm specifically listening for bass, sometimes I'm less than satisfied, but I rarely do that. If you're just listening to the music itself, everything is just fine.
> 
> But if you love Grados in general, and want bass, the PS500 does seem to be what you want.


 
 Your last sentence is exactly what I am looking for! Thanks!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

bbophead said:


> It's not headphone lingo or am I missing a joke?  Oh, nevermind.




I know, my slow....John, from Chicago didn't know "da" and his 40+ HP's doesn't know dat headphone lingo....the same Guy who took his dummy head to the Chicago Meet...it's been a long day.


----------



## YtseJamer

I just pulled the trigger on the PS500e.  (I will receive them next Monday)


----------



## joseph69

ytsejamer said:


> I just pulled the trigger on the PS500e.  (I will receive them next Monday)


 
 Congratulations!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I'm considering selling either my SR325e or my RS1i  They're not different enough for me. I may buy the PS500 or the HF2 in the future, but right now I'm short on cash. Still feeling very heavy-hearted


----------



## YtseJamer

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations!


 
  
 Thanks, can't wait to compare them with my 225e and my LCD-2F.


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> I'm considering selling either my SR325e or my RS1i  They're not different enough for me. I may buy the PS500 or the HF2 in the future, but right now I'm short on cash. Still feeling very heavy-hearted


 
 Surprised you don't hear much of a difference between the two…but I understand we all hear differently. I'd keep the RS1i for sure considering the consensus on the RS1e, and sell the 325e being if you miss the 325e, you can buy it new again…but you can't buy the RS1i new.
 What amp do you use with the RS1i?


----------



## ThickGlasses

I used a hairdryer (on low heat because I'm overcautious to the max) on my SR225i's for 2 hours straight today just to remove the buttons on them, so I took what I thought was a well deserved bathroom break. My grandmother (who was visiting at the time) forcefully shoved the cups back on while I was out of my room because, and I quote, she thought she might cut herself on it. I know it's not "really" her fault, but... I think I'm going to bed early tonight.


----------



## joseph69

thickglasses said:


> I used a hairdryer (on low heat because I'm overcautious to the max) on my SR225i's for 2 hours straight today just to remove the buttons on them, so I took what I thought was a well deserved bathroom break. My grandmother (who was visiting at the time) forcefully shoved the cups back on while I was out of my room because, and I quote, she thought she might cut herself on it. I know it's not "really" her fault, but... I think I'm going to bed early tonight.


 
 2hrs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Do they still work?


----------



## ThickGlasses

joseph69 said:


> 2hrs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 As I said, really low heat. I'm way too jittery around electronics.


----------



## joseph69

thickglasses said:


> As I said, really low heat. I'm way too jittery around electronics.


 
 So you just want to remove the buttons on the grills?
 There much tougher to take off than it is to separate the drivers from the cups…must use a much stronger glue to hold the buttons on.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wildcatsare1 said:


> I know, my slow....John, from Chicago didn't know "da" and his 40+ HP's doesn't know dat headphone lingo....the same Guy who took his dummy head to the Chicago Meet...it's been a long day.


 

 Wildcatstare1 found me out... the dummy head at the Chicago meet (upper right) and the model for her, the "Grado Lady" wearing my PS500 headphones (lower left):


----------



## Wildcatsare1

ytsejamer said:


> I just pulled the trigger on the PS500e.  (I will receive them next Monday)




Congrats, hope you like them as much as I do my new pair!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

ruthieandjohn said:


> Wildcatstare1 found me out... the dummy head at the Chicago meet (upper right) and the model for her, the "Grado Lady" wearing my PS500 headphones (lower left):




Too funny, I may be a bit dumb, but I'm slow too, damn it!!!! LOL


----------



## 020Assassin

williamleonhart said:


> I'm considering selling either my SR325e or my RS1i  They're not different enough for me. I may buy the PS500 or the HF2 in the future, but right now I'm short on cash. Still feeling very heavy-hearted




I'll give you fifty bucks for the RS1i....


----------



## ArmAndHammer

joseph69 said:


> Surprised you don't hear much of a difference between the two…but I understand we all hear differently. I'd keep the RS1i for sure considering the consensus on the RS1e, and sell the 325e being if you miss the 325e, you can buy it new again…but you can't buy the RS1i new.
> What amp do you use with the RS1i?


 
  Yeah, I find them very different. I just sold my 325i's (it pained me to do so) because there was quite a difference and the RS1i is so much better I haven't listened to my 325's in over a year. I did replace them with the HE-400 so I filled the void. Jury is still out on them but so far they seem to be a pretty good pair of headphones.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

020assassin said:


> I'll give you fifty bucks for the RS1i....


 
 I'd sell you mine for $50. Shipping will cost you $400 though...lol


----------



## CH23

armandhammer said:


> I'd sell you mine for $50. Shipping will cost you $400 though...lol




I'll come by and pick them up then


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Guys I'll only take $30. Shipping takes $470, or if you want local pickup in Singapore, here's my address: out of Changi airport, go straight for roughly 15 minutes, take the left turn and go straight until you see a black Camry, then turn right, go straight till you see a building. I'm with the 50km radius of it.


----------



## whirlwind

This just in......the Grado  GS1000i is a great headphone


----------



## HPiper

whirlwind said:


> This just in......the Grado  GS1000i is a great headphone


 

 How does it compare the the HD800?


----------



## whirlwind

hpiper said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > This just in......the Grado  GS1000i is a great headphone
> ...


 
 first...my bad....this is original GS1000 and not an "i"
  
 I will put that down in writing here in a little while
  
 I don't think that would be all that fair a comparison....but I will put my thoughts down in words.
  
 I would say the mids are pretty close....the bass and treble not so much...will go into more detail here in awhile.
  
 It is much better than my 225i


----------



## HPiper

whirlwind said:


> It is much better than my 225i


 
 That is saying quite a lot in and of itself, I happen to really like the 225i in general.


----------



## joseph69

armandhammer said:


> Yeah, I find them very different. I just sold my 325i's (it pained me to do so) because there was quite a difference and the RS1i is so much better I haven't listened to my 325's in over a year. I did replace them with the HE-400 so I filled the void. Jury is still out on them but so far they seem to be a pretty good pair of headphones.


 
  I had the 400i and preferred my 325is over it by far for me, and the price.
  


whirlwind said:


> This just in......the Grado  GS1000i is a great headphone


 
  Glad your enjoying them.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

armandhammer said:


> Yeah, I find them very different. I just sold my 325i's (it pained me to do so) because there was quite a difference and the RS1i is so much better I haven't listened to my 325's in over a year. I did replace them with the HE-400 so I filled the void. Jury is still out on them but so far they seem to be a pretty good pair of headphones.


 


joseph69 said:


> Surprised you don't hear much of a difference between the two…but I understand we all hear differently. I'd keep the RS1i for sure considering the consensus on the RS1e, and sell the 325e being if you miss the 325e, you can buy it new again…but you can't buy the RS1i new.
> What amp do you use with the RS1i?


 
 I'm using the ODAC as source with O2 or Little Dot I+ (Mullard CV4010) for amping.
 Yes my 325is were very different to my MS Pro: the mids on the 325is were very warm, forward and intimate, the trebs and the bass were abundant but well-controlled, making it great not only for Metal but for some Vocal as well. The MSPro on the other hand was more neutral, more detailed and had bigger soundstage.
 But the 325e, in comparison to its predecessor,  has wider soundstage and smoother bass & mids. It has that "lush" feeling at the lower ends. This is not the sound I'm looking for in a "325", it's not as good for Metal as the 325is. The RS1i to me is an improvement over the MSPro, sounding warmer and smoother than its twin (while we're at that, the difference between the RS1i and the MSPro i-Series IMO is not enough to justify having both) .
  
 So it is totally justifiable to own both the 325is and the MSPro (or the RS1i, for that matter), but the difference between the 325e and the RS1i is not enough for me. It seems Grado tried to move the 325 closer to the RS1 when upgrading from i to e. But again, I don't even know if my 325e is even completely broken-in yet. Higher-mids and trebs are still grained, while bass and lower-mids have definitely improved since I bought these.


----------



## whirlwind

The SR80i.....GS1000 *original not "i" or "e"*...and the HD600 are soon to be on their way home.
  
 I only got to listen to these for a minimal amount of time and I only listened to my favorite music with all of them....so this is just my opinion of these cans *with my music and gear.*
  
 I am going to write my impressions in 2 or 3 post so I dont have to write so much at one time  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I took notes....so I wont forget or leave anything out during my comparisons.
  
 I only got to listen to these cans because a friend of mine ,from a city about an hour away, came to get some music off my hard drive and brought these cans with him. Very small amount of time with them, so take all of my impressions with a grain of salt....
  
 Everybody's mileage will vary with the type of gear and music.
  
 First the SR80i I have really never compared my SR60i to my other Grados, I just basically used them for my on the go cans and amped them with a cmoy.
  
 Last night we spent getting his music and listening to the cans thru three different amps and two different dacs
  
 The SR80 with L cushions is so very close to the 225i that it is not even funny.
  
 It is so easy to see why so many people have these in their inventory.....you get that great Grado sound signature that most of us love  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Even people that are not sure if they like Grados or not, should just snag a used SR80 they are fun and to be pefectely honest...I could not tell a *huge *difference between the SR80 and the SR225 ...for the most part, the extra $100 gets you better ear cushions...a 1/4 inch headphone plug, at least on the "i" versions, and a little closer match drivers.
  
 The SR80 sounded great out of magni modi.....LD1+ and modi and ps audio nuwave and mad ear+hd......the last combo being the best....but definitely not enough to merit as an upgrade that* I* would want to do .
  
 For me personally, i like the 325 as a real upgrade from the SR series....unless you own the 225 then I would probably do the RS2 or RS1
  
 There was only a very minor upgrade in the upgrade from the modi to the nuwave dac......even the mad ear would not be worth the cash over the LD1+ for the SR80 IMHO
  
 If I had to live with the SR80i as my only Grado....I could , as long as I put L cushions on....I would not want to  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....but I could 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The Senn HD600  is also a very nice headphone....super comfy///a little weird looking in that marble finish.....but they sound very nice.
  
 I owned the HD650 for some time and really loved it...just like the RS1i, it paired very well with my gear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I thought the HD600 and HD650 would be further apart in their differences....don't get me wrong, they are different, but not as much as I was expecting.
  
 The HD600 is tuffer to drive than the SR80i, so it scaled better with the mad ear+hd and also benefited more from the nuwave dac over the modi.
  
 To me the HD600 is the HD650 ,but with a tad less bass and a bit more treble, for sure.
  
 I love the sound of it and it also makes some recordings that are not so great, on the HD800 more listenable.
  
 Scales better than any grado fronm the SR series....but that is the great thing about the Grados....plug them in without an amp and they sound nice.
  
 I like the HD600 and could also live with it as my only can  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....but again, i would not want to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I will be back with my impressions of the GS1000........I like it.....gotta love the Grado sound


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> I'm using the ODAC as source with O2 or Little Dot I+ (Mullard CV4010) for amping.
> Yes my 325is were very different to my MS Pro: the mids on the 325is were very warm, forward and intimate, the trebs and the bass were abundant but well-controlled, making it great not only for Metal but for some Vocal as well. The MSPro on the other hand was more neutral, more detailed and had bigger soundstage.
> But the 325e, in comparison to its predecessor,  has wider soundstage and smoother bass & mids. It has that "lush" feeling at the lower ends. This is not the sound I'm looking for in a "325", it's not as good for Metal as the 325is. The RS1i to me is an improvement over the MSPro, sounding warmer and smoother than its twin (while we're at that, the difference between the RS1i and the MSPro i-Series IMO is not enough to justify having both) .
> 
> So it is totally justifiable to own both the 325is and the MSPro (or the RS1i, for that matter), but the difference between the 325e and the RS1i is not enough for me. It seems Grado tried to move the 325 closer to the RS1 when upgrading from i to e. But again, I don't even know if my 325e is even completely broken-in yet. Higher-mids and trebs are still grained, while bass and lower-mids have definitely improved since I bought these.


 
Understandable.
   
 Quote:


whirlwind said:


>


 
  Very nice simple review.
 I agree 100% with you about the 80i, and also that it does benefit with amping, but definitely not as much as any of my other Grado's.
 Like you said, wouldn't spend much for an amp for the 80i…the Schiit M/M and the LD1+ is more than enough to spend if you want to amp them. I had the LD1+ and still own the M/M combo for the 80i/325is for my desktop.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

whirlwind said:


> first...my bad....this is original GS1000 and not an "i"
> 
> I will put that down in writing here in a little while
> 
> ...


 
 I'd hope they are much better considering the price difference.


----------



## stacker45

armandhammer said:


> I'd hope they are much better considering the price difference.


 
  
 The law of diminishing returns rears it's ugly head.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

stacker45 said:


> The law of diminishing returns rears it's ugly head.


 
 Sure, but there should be a pretty good difference between a $200 headphone and a $1000 headphone even with the law of diminishing returns in effect.


----------



## 020Assassin

armandhammer said:


> I'd hope they are much better considering the price difference.




When I bought my SR60i some three years ago, I also tested the 80i. However, the 60 was 99 euro and the 80 was 129 euro and I couldn't hear much difference. I've since bought an SR325iS and now, secondhand, an SR125i and Alessandro MS-1. And I can hear differences. The difference between the 325 and the 60 is staggering, but the 125 is pretty close in sound to the 60, except more refined. On the other hand, it has the thicker cable and 6.3mm plug of the 325. I'm expecting a 125e to arrive next week and I'm going to compare the e and the i side by side.

For the MS-1 I have ApatN distancers, so I'll turn it into the 'MS-1000' circumaural.

And I have a pair of Cherry cups from 7keys coming, so I can use them to woody my 60i or my 125i. I think the first, because I have two 60i.

I won't keep both 125. I bought both way below their euro prices, so I can selll either at a profit. Which one, that remains to be seen.


----------



## maxifunk

020assassin said:


> When I bought my SR60i some three years ago, I also tested the 80i. However, the 60 was 99 euro and the 80 was 129 euro and I couldn't hear much difference. I've since bought an SR325iS and now, secondhand, an SR125i and Alessandro MS-1. And I can hear differences. The difference between the 325 and the 60 is staggering, but the 125 is pretty close in sound to the 60, except more refined. On the other hand, it has the thicker cable and 6.3mm plug of the 325. I'm expecting a 125e to arrive next week and I'm going to compare the e and the i side by side.
> 
> For the MS-1 I have ApatN distancers, so I'll turn it into the 'MS-1000' circumaural.
> 
> ...


 

 I will be really interested in the outcome. I have a pair of SR60's I am sending to Grado to get fixed so I was wondering is easy to mod them?....I am far from a MR Fix it type of a guy.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Modding Grados is pretty easy. Low heat to soften the glue and pop the two halves of the cup apart, driver comes right out...it's all there to do whatever you want with it after that. Here's a shot of my deconstructed 325's when I modded them....


----------



## 020Assassin

maxifunk said:


> I will be really interested in the outcome. I have a pair of SR60's I am sending to Grado to get fixed so I was wondering is easy to mod them?....I am far from a MR Fix it type of a guy.




I'm not exactly a technical wizard either, but I can follow simple instructions. That's how I liberated the drivers of a PX100 II, soldered a new cable onto them, and put them in wooden cups to make my ZennJazzGrado. 

The only 'iffy' bit with modding Grados is removing the cable and attaching the new one, because the metal plate the wires are soldered too is highly conductive to heat. On the other side (invisible to the eye) are thin wires that connect to the voice coil. If you overheat the solder points, the metal plate will become too warm and the voice coils willl detach. You cannot fix that (I can't, and most DIYers would have severe problems to reattach the micromillimeter voice coils), so you have to tread carefully.

If you get cups with slits instead of holes, you can leave the original Grado cable attached and you won't need to solder.

Soldering the cable is the only 'difficult' part that you can 'mess up'. The cups themselves are held together with hot glue, which is soft when warm and hardens when it cools. If you warm the glue, it will get soft again. So, to open the cups, you take an ordinary hair dryer and warm the sides of the cup (NOT directly on the driver). Best way to do that is to put the cup driver side down on the table and put the hair dryer flat on the table next to it, then slowly turn the cup in front of the dryer to soften the glue. When you've done that long enough, the back of the cup can be pulled off by hand, no tools necessary.

Make sure you set some time aside so you can work without being disturbed by other people (wait until the kids are in bed and the wife is watching television ) .


----------



## 020Assassin

maxifunk said:


> I have a pair of SR60's I am sending to Grado to get fixed




Fixed how? Do you mean repaired? If so, what's the problem? If the cable is broken, I'd get a new cable (cCasper makes lovely cables in all shapes and sizes) and put the drivers in wooden cups. If the driver is broken, you better send them to Grado, because they often supply you with a new driver.

Depending on warranty, of course. And I don't know whether you have to pay for shipping.

On my first 60i, the left cup became loose (this was before I started modding), so I returned them to my dealer and he took care of sending them from the Netherlands to the distributor, who sent them to Grado, so it didn't cost me anything.

My original 60 has a tiny tear in the outer cable, so I might do a full cable transplant on them. The other 60s are bought secondhand and the cable is in fine condition, so I'll probable use a wooden cup with slits to keep the original cable attached. Less fuss. 7 Keys makes cup with holes (that require soldering a new cable), but he makes them with slits for me, so you could ask him for a pair of cups. 

Are your headphones the SR60 or the 60i? If they are the 60e (latest version), you might want to leave them well enough alone, but the 60 or the 60i have diminished resale value, so woodying them will actually improve their value.


----------



## maxifunk

That is great to know and thanks for showing the pic.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

armandhammer said:


> Sure, but there should be a pretty good difference between a $200 headphone and a $1000 headphone even with the law of diminishing returns in effect.


 
 I'm not sure about the GS1k and the PS1k since they sounds rather "dark". Not "dark" as in "lost details in higher frequencies" but "dark" as in "too much bass and too warm".


----------



## whirlwind

Here are my thoughts on the GS1000...this is the original GS1000, not an "i" or an "e". Your mileage may very, these are just my thoughts using my gear and my music.
  
 jaywillin has informed me that there were improvements made in both the "i" and "e" versions of this headphone, and he would know....he has heard all 3 of them.
  
 Again, I am giving you my impressions of this headphone after only a very small amount of time with it.....matter of fact these will be my impressions of it after watching/listening to Joe Bonamassa's bluray Tour de Force at the Hammersmith Appollo
  
 The GS1000 benefited by using the Mad Ear over the Little Dot 1+ and by using the PS audio nuwave over the modi....in both cases the whole spectrum benefited...not by as much as one might think...but it was clearly better. The dimension of the sound stage was also better.
  
 Even though this was the earliest of the GS1000 there is still no mistaking the big sound that it produces and this can produces very big sound.....it is wonderful.
  
 There is no mistaking , it has the Grado sound. It has better bass than the RS1i that I owned and the sound stage easily trumped that of the RS1i. the detail coming from the sound stage is beautiful, to say the least.
  
 For me personally, I do not think it had better mids than the RS1i  but they were still mids to die for just a tad recessed, more than likely because of the added bass......I would call the treble pretty much even. 
  
 I really liked how comfortable they were, very light and I could move my head , smile, tap my feet without them moving around....big plus for me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I loved my RS1i because it only weighed in at 9 ounces...very light.....this is heavier, but still very nice...The G cushions are as comfortable as the ear pads on the HD800, the headband I will give the nod to the HD800.
  
 Like every other Grado that I have heard, they do the things that I like Grados best for, which are
  
 1. Low listening level - Grados are the best low volume listening that I have ever come across....low volume and lots of detail......when I hear people call their Grados harsh or bright, I immediately think....turn down the volume...Grado will even mention this, for what it is worth.
  
 2. The sound of the electric guitar....wow....just wow
  
 3. Mids
  
 4. Speed
  
 Add to these 4 things that they are very easy to drive, not all that gear picky  and sound great for some poorer recorded material and IMHO you have a wonderful headphone.
  
 There was no mistaking that as soon as i first heard it that....wow, this is a TOTL can...it has those qualities for sure and IMO when you get to this level of headphone, it is not about if one is better than another.
  
 What one is looking for may just be different from what some one else is looking for.....at this price point....they are all good...just different flavors to pick from.
  
 I could live with this headphone as my only can and be perfectly happy with it.
  
 I have to say that I can see why people would pick the RS1i over the GS1000, even though I have never listened to an "i" or "e" version, but would love too.
  
 If you don't care for a larger sound stage and what a more right in front of you sound....but still a very detailed and precise can....go for the RS1i.
  
 I am not sure it is fair to compare this version of the GS1000 to the HD800, as there are 2 newer versions of the GS1000 that are better..but I will still give you my thoughts......I would love to hear the GS1000 "e"
  
 The things that the GS1000 original does better than the HD 800....again...just my opinion and your mileage may vary.
  
 GS1000.....better at low level listening....for me...the biggest strong point
  
 GS1000....better at making the not so good music sound listenable
  
 GS1000.....Mids are as good as HD800
  
 GS1000......Easier to drive not near as sensitive to gear
  
 GS1000....Speed....by a small margin
  
 GS1000...Comfort....not quite as good as HD800....but pretty good......they stayed on my head, and i like to move my head about , as i did the whole time while listenig/watching the bluray  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The HD800 has the advantage in these areas.
  
 HD800....Louder listening level....this can shines here the more volume you give it , the better it sounds...some complain of some treble fatigue....not me...hell I am a Grado lover  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I always listen to my Grados at low volume, when I crank any of them too loud...they can get a little harsh and I will have to eq the top end.....not so with the HD800
  
 HD800......Bass
  
 HD800.....Treble
  
 HD800.....Soundstage
  
 HD800....Imaging
  
 When ever I can afford another Grado, I am going for a 325e....PS500e or I would love to get another RS1i.....I will be looking for a Grado that does not have a big soundstage....but one that gives me that front row center stage sound, where I can really enjoy that electric guitar...right in front of me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I would love to see grado sort the problem with the RS1e....with the way people like the "e" series cans......I would love to have one....the way it stands now...I would not  buy it.....but one can dream


----------



## maxifunk

020assassin said:


> I'm not exactly a technical wizard either, but I can follow simple instructions. That's how I liberated the drivers of a PX100 II, soldered a new cable onto them, and put them in wooden cups to make my ZennJazzGrado.
> 
> The only 'iffy' bit with modding Grados is removing the cable and attaching the new one, because the metal plate the wires are soldered too is highly conductive to heat. On the other side (invisible to the eye) are thin wires that connect to the voice coil. If you overheat the solder points, the metal plate will become too warm and the voice coils willl detach. You cannot fix that (I can't, and most DIYers would have severe problems to reattach the micromillimeter voice coils), so you have to tread carefully.
> 
> ...


 

 thank you that is very helpful.


----------



## maxifunk

There 4 day old SR325e's are WOW YouTube quality is not the best but these songs still sound great in these cans.
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mich4U1HvHo
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeHiio1sTTI


----------



## HPiper

> When ever I can afford another Grado, I am going for a 325e....PS500e or I would love to get another RS1i.....I will be looking for a Grado that does not have a big soundstage....but one that gives me that front row center stage sound, where I can really enjoy that electric guitar...right in front of me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I think you would absolutely love a 325E, based on what you seem to like that would be close to an end game phone for you. That and an HD800, really, what else could you possibly want or need


----------



## 020Assassin

hpiper said:


> ...what else could you possibly want or need


 
 Kayakjohn's collection? *evil laughter*


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

My 325e's lower ends have smoothed out, but the upper-mids and trebs are still harsh (like in the MSPro). Have anyone gone through the break-in process for these yet and can you please tell me if the highs will benefit from further breaking-in? Thank you.


----------



## borrego

williamleonhart said:


> My 325e's lower ends have smoothed out, but the upper-mids and trebs are still harsh (like in the MSPro). Have anyone gone through the break-in process for these yet and can you please tell me if the highs will benefit from further breaking-in? Thank you.


 
  
 The 2.1kHz peak is caused by sound reflection of the L-cushion. The tape mod can smooth it out: http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/evaluation-grado-stock-and-modified-ear-pads-page-3


----------



## ruthieandjohn

020assassin said:


> Kayakjohn's collection? *evil laughter*



Hey! Treat my collection with Reverence! It Deserves it!


----------



## HPiper

Nope that is about it for break in. Time to break out the hundreds of mods people have come up with.


----------



## 020Assassin

ruthieandjohn said:


> Hey! Treat my collection with Reverence! It Deserves it!


 

 Eh? You mean I have revere your unbridled materialism? *more evil laughter*


----------



## 020Assassin

williamleonhart said:


> My 325e's lower ends have smoothed out, but the upper-mids and trebs are still harsh (like in the MSPro). Have anyone gone through the break-in process for these yet and can you please tell me if the highs will benefit from further breaking-in? Thank you.


 

 You should've bought the SR325iS...


----------



## ruthieandjohn

020assassin said:


> Eh? You mean I have revere your unbridled materialism? *more evil laughter*


 

 "It was the SR325s that were really the ringleader.  Late that night, after John had gone to bed, they said to the other Grado Prestige Collection headphones, 'Pssst!  There is power in numbers.  Let us go to Amsterdam and educate 020Assassin!  He clearly needs it!'
  
 "SR80 was fortuntate that his cord happened to be hanging to the floor from where the five Prestige Collection brothers were hanging.  He used his cord to lower himself, then to help the others down.  Out they went, cords trailing, to the bus stop, where they took a bus to the Detroit International Airport.  They bought five tickets to Amsterdam, then went through Security.  SR325 had to stay behind, as his all-metal body did not pass through the metal detector.  But his four brothers made it onto the plane, where they took out a map of Amsterdam to plan their route to where 020Assassin lived."
  
_Did they make it?  Did they find 020Assassin?  Were their trebles crisp?  And so we leave this fiction in suspense, in tribute to the activity of its subject._


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

020assassin said:


> You should've bought the SR325iS...


 
 Well I read the reviews and the 325e were shining. In fact the 325e is not bad at all and to some they will be a huge improvement from the 325is (IMO they update the 325 towards the RS1 in this generation), but it's just not for me and _I'm too busy to even break in my Grado's properly..._


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

HOLY crap GUYS THE EARZONKS L CUSHS DRASTICALLY IMPROVE MY 325E!!!!
  
 The earzonks turn the sound into something much, much closer to the 325is. The trebs are not that smoothed out, but bass and lower-mids all become more punchy. Metal songs become much more powerful, they have that FORCE I loved so much on the 325is!
  
 Oh and my old 325is had Earzonk pads...
  
 I don't know why but the Earzonk L-cushs give my 325e the tape-mod effects! This must be why I didn't like the tape mods on my old 325is - tape modding the Zonks will make the lower ends lose more details and become muddy.


----------



## Pirakaphile

Soundstage. Do the GS1000 series have em, and can I mod any of the other grado cans to utilize the big salad bowl pad to get soundstage out of something that don't cost as much as the GS1000? That's really the only complaint I have about Grados, is the lack of soundstage, I like the house sound, I just want a little more space.


----------



## jaywillin

pirakaphile said:


> Soundstage. Do the GS1000 series have em, and can I mod any of the other grado cans to utilize the big salad bowl pad to get soundstage out of something that don't cost as much as the GS1000? That's really the only complaint I have about Grados, is the lack of soundstage, I like the house sound, I just want a little more space.


 
 get a ps500, and add the g-cushes


----------



## Pirakaphile

jaywillin said:


> get a ps500, and add the g-cushes


 
 Will the g-cushes work on the Reference series? RS2 more specifically?


----------



## jaywillin

pirakaphile said:


> Will the g-cushes work on the Reference series? RS2 more specifically?


 
 they'll fit, not sure how they'll sound, i know i didn't like the rs1i with g-cushes, just lost too much of what makes the rs1i the rs1i


----------



## ArmAndHammer

jaywillin said:


> they'll fit, not sure how they'll sound, i know i didn't like the rs1i with g-cushes, just lost too much of what makes the rs1i the rs1i


 
 I prefer the RS-1 with G-cushes. Sounds better and much more comfortable.


----------



## Pirakaphile

Hm, I'll see if the local grado-selling shop'll let me demo a pair.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

ruthieandjohn said:


> "It was the SR325s that were really the ringleader.  Late that night, after John had gone to bed, they said to the other Grado Prestige Collection headphones, 'Pssst!  There is power in numbers.  Let us go to Amsterdam and educate 020Assassin!  He clearly needs it!'
> 
> "SR80 was fortuntate that his cord happened to be hanging to the floor from where the five Prestige Collection brothers were hanging.  He used his cord to lower himself, then to help the others down.  Out they went, cords trailing, to the bus stop, where they took a bus to the Detroit International Airport.  They bought five tickets to Amsterdam, then went through Security.  SR325 had to stay behind, as his all-metal body did not pass through the metal detector.  But his four brothers made it onto the plane, where they took out a map of Amsterdam to plan their route to where 020Assassin lived."
> 
> _Did they make it?  Did they find 020Assassin?  Were their trebles crisp?  And so we leave this fiction in suspense, in tribute to the activity of its subject._


 

 Assassin, I think @KayandJohn is seeking to unseat you as the resident Author on the Thread
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Tell us all again how we can order your books? I envision a series with K&J on a serial killer who uses Grado Cables in a very dishonorable manor on his victims....


----------



## Wildcatsare1

jaywillin said:


> get a ps500, and add the g-cushes


 

 Jay, the g-cushes work well with the PS500's? How do they impact the SQ?


----------



## jaywillin

wildcatsare1 said:


> Jay, the g-cushes work well with the PS500's? How do they impact the SQ?


 
 my thoughts apply to the 500, not the 500e
 the g's lessen the mid bass bump, and expand the soundstage appreciably , its the way i listen 90%+ of the time with my ps500's


----------



## rage3324

Can anyone speak to the original vintage RS1 vs the RS1i?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

jaywillin said:


> my thoughts apply to the 500, not the 500e
> the g's lessen the mid bass bump, and expand the soundstage appreciably , its the way i listen 90%+ of the time with my ps500's


 

 Jay thanks, I just ordered some g-cush to try out with the "e", just a little bit of soundstage expansion would be wonderful, though I do love their immediacy.
  
 I am absolutely loving these 500e's, they sound great out of the ifi idsd, you were right about the combination.


----------



## bbophead

pirakaphile said:


> Soundstage. Do the GS1000 series have em, and can I mod any of the other grado cans to utilize the big salad bowl pad to get soundstage out of something that don't cost as much as the GS1000? That's really the only complaint I have about Grados, is the lack of soundstage, I like the house sound, I just want a little more space.


 

 My 325i sound great with G-Cush.


----------



## diamondears

bbophead said:


> My 325i sound great with G-Cush.



No other tweaks? Just the G-Cush? I tried the GS with my SR325is before I sold it and it was horrible. Too much treble and no bass at all.


----------



## bbophead

diamondears said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > My 325i sound great with G-Cush.
> ...


 

 Not really.  Later I had them woodied but that was mostly a cosmetic change.  "no bass at all", that cracks me up.  Good one.


----------



## Krutsch

whirlwind said:


> Here are my thoughts on the GS1000...this is the original GS1000, not an "i" or an "e". Your mileage may very, these are just my thoughts using my gear and my music.
> 
> <snip, snip>
> 
> *I would love to see grado sort the problem with the RS1e*....with the way people like the "e" series cans......I would love to have one....the way it stands now...I would not  buy it.....but one can dream


 
  
 Thanks for taking the time to post your thoughts ... I am looking hard at the GS1K and this was helpful.
  
 On that last comment: what's wrong with the 'e' series cans? Sorry, but I thought I was keeping up with this thread, but I missed that whole discussion, apparently.


----------



## 020Assassin

wildcatsare1 said:


> Assassin, I think @KayandJohn is seeking to unseat you as the resident Author on the Thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The K&J Prestige brothers left the Amsterdam Centraal Station, but nobody in the bustling crowd had any idea where to find 020Assassin. They bumped into a Beats headphone who gave them untrustworthy advice, and ended up in a coffeeshop where a Marley headphone supplied them with so much quality doobie that they totally lost track of time.
 Finally, SR80 came to his senses, roused the others from their drug-induced haze, and they crept with bleary red eyes from the coffeeshop. 225i and RSe had the munchies and convinced the others to go into a 'snackbar' where they ordered 'Dutch fries'. They got fat chips drowned in mayonaise, but in their drug-addled state they scarfed up the foul food and followed the greasy snack with a few pints of Heineken.
 Arguing amongst themselves on the best way to find 020Assassin, SR125 noticed a portable Sennheiser waving its folding arms. They gathered in a circle around the sorry sight. The cable was gone and the drivers had been pulled from the ear pieces. Voiceless, the PX100II explained in sign language that 020Assassin had ruthlessly ripped out his drivers to put his voice in wooden cups. 020Assassin had dubbed the abomination the ZennJazzGrado, and threw the PX out on the street, to roam around without a voice, hoping someone would take pity on him and put him out of his misery.
 "Do you know where he lives?" the Prestige headphones asked. "Take us there. We will avenge you."
 The PX hobbled down the Prins Hendrikkade, leading them through the backstreets to a block of houses that was almost ridiculously anonymous.
 "Are you sure he lives here?"
 The PX hopped up on a covered motorcycle and took them to the large window. The curtain was down, but they could peek through a slit. A gasp escaped them when they saw the ZennJazzGrado snoozing next to an SR325iS.
 "The traitor," 225i whispered. "Sleeping next to the abomination."
 The PX scurried off, afraid of further dismemberment.
 "They're asleep," the SR80 said. "Let's sneak inside."
 Using their jacks they cut a circle from the glass and silently crept inside. SR225 glanced around him nervously. "This is going way too easy."
 From the shadows came a dark chuckle and a Stax electrostatic headphone slithered into view.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Our Story (Part III):
  
 K&J's Prestige Brothers were immediately awed by the presence of the Stax.  However, the Stax surprised them by smiling warmly, saying "I've been wanting to teach 020Assassin a thing or two for some time now.  I mean, he actually stretched my headband once!
  
 "I will tell you where he is if you will teach him a lesson for me."
  
 SR80 said, "Oh, yes, oh yes... we agree!"
  
 Stax said, evilly, "Here is what we are going to do.  My owner is a sucker for new headphones.  He has never tried a Grado SR125."
  
 At this mention by the mighty Stax, Grado SR125 puffed out his little headphone chest and puffed importantly.  "How can I help?" he asked.
  
 Stax said, "Here is what we will do.  SR125, we are going to perform surgery upon you."
  
 "GULP!!"
  
 Stax continued, "We will remove your 1/4" jack and replace it with the plug for a Dutch electrical wall socket.  Then when 020Assassin sees his first SR125, he will be eager to plug it in, and he will see the wall plug and think that this new headphone plugs into a new place... the wall electric outlet!"
  
 SR225, silent until now, immediately grasped the appropriateness of this arrangement.  "Yes!  We teach him a lesson by application straight to his brain, by way of SR125's earpads on either side hooked up to 220V!!!"
  
 Always the reluctant dragon, SR60 complained, "He is not going to fall for that!  After all, he wasn't born yesterday!"
  
 But problem-solver SR80 pointed out,  "020Assassin is a writer!  He is great with the pen, but not with electricity.  After all, don't you know that the best writing is done by candlelight?  We can easily fool him with this trick!"
  
_Does SR125 survive his surgery?  Does 020Assassin catch the implication of the switched plug?  Stay tuned for the next installment of..._


----------



## HPiper

I am gone less than 24 hours and all of a sudden it has gotten....weird.....


----------



## one1speed

ruthieandjohn said:


> _Does SR125 survive his surgery?  Does 020Assassin catch the implication of the switched plug?  Stay tuned for the next installment of..._


 
  
 This is great, quite the imagination. We are waiting on the edge of our seats!


----------



## 020Assassin

"Wait here!" the Stax said to the group, and led SR125 away down the dark hallway to the kitchen, his voice receding as he added, "If my master comes home, hide behind the couch."
 "Let's hide behind the couch right now," SR60i said, eyeing the well-used Japanese katana suspended on a carved wooden sword rack. "Maybe the PX was right not to enter this house."
 "Oh, shut up," SR80 said. "You're such a dweeb."
 "No," SR225 said. "Something is wrong. I don't trust that Stax. It's too... Japanese."
 "You trust the Stax SR-5 at home," SR80 said. "He's Japanese too."
 "He's 'Westernized'," SR225 argued. "Like a Sony. He might be Japanese, but he could be manufactured anywhere. But this Stax is different. Those Lambda Nova ear speakers, with those weird boxlike shapes and that hammock headband..."
 "Maybe we'll be all right," squeaked the SR60i. "Look, next to that SR325iS. He has two of my kin."
 SR225 looked up and noticed two SR60i headphones hanging on a hook, looking forlorn without their foam earpads. "Why would anyone have TWO exactly the same headphones? And where are their pads?"
 Behind the 60i headphones hung a third headphone, cloaked in darkness. The SR225 followed the cable that hung down. Thick and black, terminating in a 1/4'' jack... He had assumed it was the cable of the SR325iS, but that was neatly coiled, snoozing next to the aluminium headphone. Pulling the cable, the dark headphone shifted and the moonlight illuminated the black body and the button on the side. SR125.
 "The Stax lied to us," SR60i tittered. "He said 020Assassin never tried an SR125."
 "That's an SR125i," SR80 argued. "He must've meant 'never tried the original SR125'."
 "Why would anyone want to test an SR125 when they own the improved version?"
 "Oh, please shut up about improvement," the SR80 barked. "Do you think you're better than I am?"
 "Cut it out," the SR225i said. "SR60i is right. The Stax lied to us. He said that 020Assassin didn't know anything about electricity. If that's so, how did he solder the PX drivers into that abomination?" He pointed at the red-and-white cable hanging down, terminating in an angled switchcraft jack. "That is not a PX cable. It's a handmade cable."
 "Looks like one by 7Keys," the SR60i piped up. "He's got American connections."
 "They were on to us from the start," the SR225 said. "The Stax must have some kind of plan..."
 A high piercing scream echoed through the hallway and they rushed into the darkness, following the scream into the kitchen, where the SR125 was lying on a butcher block, its cable severed right below the Y-junction.
 "He took my cable!" the SR125 wailed. "He took one of those Japanese Global knives and hacked it off."
 Evil laughter came from the dark corner behind the espresso machine.
 "Death to all dynamics," the Stax spoke from above. In his hand was an electric cord, humming with electricity.
 "Why is the floor all wet?" the SR80 muttered.
 "It's a Honey Trap," SR225i screamed. "Run! Run for your lives!"
  
_Will the K&J Prestige headphones abandon their fallen comrade? Will they escape the boobytraps set by the nefarious Stax? Read more about their adventures in the next installment of Your Earphones Could Kill You!!!_


----------



## ArmAndHammer

bbophead said:


> My 325i sound great with G-Cush.


 
 Mine too but they were modded.


----------



## whirlwind

krutsch said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Here are my thoughts on the GS1000...this is the original GS1000, not an "i" or an "e". Your mileage may very, these are just my thoughts using my gear and my music.
> ...


 
 I probably did not put that in words correctly.
  
 I wanted to say that the "e' series cans are loved by most....except the RS1e....which seems to have issues.....I am hoping that they can sort the issues out with the RS1e, as that is a can I would love to try if it had its problems sorted.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> pirakaphile said:
> 
> 
> > Will the g-cushes work on the Reference series? RS2 more specifically?
> ...


 
 yup +1


----------



## swspiers

60 e's in da House!
  
 Holy crap.  I love my upper-end headphones, and the Primes rule my domain.  But these 60e's are amazing.  I'm going to have to compare to the 225i's this weekend.  But on their own, I can hear why these are the gateway to Audiophilia.


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> 60 e's in da House!
> 
> Holy crap.  I love my upper-end headphones, and the Primes rule my domain.  But these 60e's are amazing.  I'm going to have to compare to the 225i's this weekend.  But on their own, I can hear why these are the gateway to Audiophilia.


 
 Congrats.....are these those *FREE*  60e's you were talking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I compared an old SR80 with L cushions to my SR225i and they were pretty dang close, kind of surprising.....can't wait to hear how the SR60e stacks up......did you put L cushions on them ?
  
 When i got home from work today, I had a nice surprise....some new headphone cables arrived .


----------



## diamondears

bbophead said:


> Not really.  Later I had them woodied but that was mostly a cosmetic change.  "no bass at all", that cracks me up.  Good one.



What do you really mean? I was serious. The treble was so much that I can't almost hear no bass at all. 

That SR325is of mine is perfect with the L-Cush though.


----------



## bbophead

diamondears said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > Not really.  Later I had them woodied but that was mostly a cosmetic change.  "no bass at all", that cracks me up.  Good one.
> ...


 

 You hear what you hear and I hear what I hear.  O.K.?


----------



## XLR8

whirlwind said:


> The SR80...HD600.....GS1000i are in da house!



Do not underestimate the midrange of the original sr80. It's to die 4...


----------



## stacker45

whirlwind said:


> Here are my thoughts on the GS1000...this is the original GS1000, not an "i" or an "e". Your mileage may very, these are just my thoughts using my gear and my music.
> 
> jaywillin has informed me that there were improvements made in both the "i" and "e" versions of this headphone, and he would know....he has heard all 3 of them.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm glad to see you're enjoying your GS1K, it's nice to see the grand daddy of all GS1000s getting some well deserved respect. I still use mine regularly, I just love their big soudstage.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Well personally I also found my 325is to be horrible with the G-Cushs . The RS2i and the MS2 did not fare much better with those. On my RS1i and 325e the Earzonks G cushs do it just fine, but SQ is still drastically worsened.
  
 And since taping the pads already change the sound, I do think that changing cup material will change the sound too.


----------



## stacker45

020assassin said:


> The K&J Prestige brothers left the Amsterdam Centraal Station, but nobody in the bustling crowd had any idea where to find 020Assassin. They bumped into a Beats headphone who gave them untrustworthy advice, and ended up in a coffeeshop where a Marley headphone supplied them with so much quality doobie that they totally lost track of time.
> Finally, SR80 came to his senses, roused the others from their drug-induced haze, and they crept with bleary red eyes from the coffeeshop. 225i and RSe had the munchies and convinced the others to go into a 'snackbar' where they ordered 'Dutch fries'. They got fat chips drowned in mayonaise, but in their drug-addled state they scarfed up the foul food and followed the greasy snack with a few pints of Heineken.
> Arguing amongst themselves on the best way to find 020Assassin, SR125 noticed a portable Sennheiser waving its folding arms. They gathered in a circle around the sorry sight. The cable was gone and the drivers had been pulled from the ear pieces. Voiceless, the PX100II explained in sign language that 020Assassin had ruthlessly ripped out his drivers to put his voice in wooden cups. 020Assassin had dubbed the abomination the ZennJazzGrado, and threw the PX out on the street, to roam around without a voice, hoping someone would take pity on him and put him out of his misery.
> "Do you know where he lives?" the Prestige headphones asked. "Take us there. We will avenge you."
> ...


 
  
 ...and when lord GS1000 woke, the following morning, he looked down, and yelled ''LOOK SIR RS1, I TOO WOKE UP WITH A WOODY''.
  
 And here I thought I was on strong medication.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Anyway, you guy can let your creative juice flow, all you want, but don't forget, that I own the copyrights to  ''The Dark Side'' and my latest creation, ''Frankenstein''. Now, where did I put my Oxycodone!


----------



## diamondears

bbophead said:


> You hear what you hear and I hear what I hear.  O.K.?



Of course that's ok, especially with me and most of us here. Never did I feel cracked up by anybody's opinion.


----------



## maxifunk

Can I please get an idea what you guys think the difference in these cans are I have 325e's I do like them but I have read that are on the bright extreme of the Grado sound and the PS500 are on the the other while the GS1000 is more in the middle of the spectrum. I am already planning my next set I want the Grado with more or different bass sound than 325e's. It was suggest that the PS500e's would do exactly that but that led to wonder where does the GS100o's fall into that equation since I have read how good the bass is on those cans? Not looking for the non Grado Sound but the Grado sound with the best bass.


----------



## bbophead

diamondears said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > You hear what you hear and I hear what I hear.  O.K.?
> ...


 

 So sorry.  I promise not to crack up by anybody's opinion anymore.


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> Do not underestimate the midrange of the original sr80. It's to die 4...


 
 I agree…my first experience with Grado's was the 80, which a friend had loaned me for a month, and they were/are awesome, which led me to buy the 80i.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

whirlwind said:


> Here are my thoughts on the GS1000...this is the original GS1000, not an "i" or an "e". Your mileage may very, these are just my thoughts using my gear and my music.
> 
> jaywillin has informed me that there were improvements made in both the "i" and "e" versions of this headphone, and he would know....he has heard all 3 of them.
> 
> ...





I have had my original GS1000's for a good 6 years or so, and I love them. They are a real attention grabber, especially when I have guests over and see them, hanging on their own on the other wall, apart from my other headphones. They are essentially featured. I pretty much agree with everything you mention here about these wonderful headphones. I upgraded directly to the GS1000 from the original SR80, and I remember very well my emotion when I was listening to music with them. I did not even have a great set-up at the time and yet, I was blown away. I had re-discovered all my music! Anyway, thanks for your write up my friend! *thumbs up*


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

diamondears said:


> No other tweaks? Just the G-Cush? I tried the GS with my SR325is before I sold it and it was horrible. Too much treble and no bass at all.




I am rocking the MS2i with G-Cush, and they sound fantastic! The bass is still present, just greater soundstage!


----------



## JoeDoe

If any of you Grado boys are looking for something new in the way of mods or rarities, shoot me a PM. I've got a slew of mid tier Grados to unload!


----------



## diamondears

loving[max]sound said:


> I am rocking the MS2i with G-Cush, and they sound fantastic! The bass is still present, just greater soundstage!




I think the overly more treble with G-Cush when I tried it is due to the driver getting much closer to my ears, so more treble than designed goes into the eardrums. The L-Cush is sort of perfectly making space between the ears and the driver. To offset this, I thought of vent modding the SR325is, but due to its price I wasn't courageous enough at that time. Now I'm thinking of buying another SR325is just to try this out. 

But I wish Grado would come out with another version of G-Cush that would be deeper and more stiff around the side to avoid collapsing the center and thus prevent the driver from getting near the ears. I think this would be easy.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

This is perplexing. When I tried G Cushs on 325is and MS2i I thought it was so bad that absolutely no one can even stand it, not to even enjoy it. Honestly I suspect there must be something else, like perhaps there was something wrong with my G Cushs.


----------



## diamondears

williamleonhart said:


> This is perplexing. When I tried G Cushs on 325is and MS2i I thought it was so bad that absolutely no one can even stand it, not to even enjoy it. Honestly I suspect there must be something else, like perhaps there was something wrong with my G Cushs.



It's the gap between driver and your eardrums. With G-Cush, the driver is nearer by at least 1/2 inch to my eardrums. But actually, if you'll analyze and just focus on the treble, it's pretty good, very detailed. It's just the balance tilting oo much on the side of bright. 

With a revised G-Cushions as I described and some vent mods, I think it would become a poor man's PS1000.


----------



## joseph69

> Now I'm thinking of buying another SR325is just to try this out.


 
 No need to buy another 325 this mod is easily reversible by placing felt dots over the holes you punched through the original felt on the pair you have now.


----------



## diamondears

joseph69 said:


> No need to buy another 325 this mod is easily reversible by placing felt dots over the holes you punched through the original felt on the pair you have now.



I didn't push through with the vent mod on the SR325is. Then I sold it already. Then I did the vent mod on the SR80i, which is very very successful for me that I'm thinking of buying a new SR325is to vent and G-Cush mod it. 

Now I'm gonna buy a new G-Cush (also already sold my almost unused G-Cush) to try it on my SR80i and vent mod it even more. Then it's the SR325is' turn.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

diamondears said:


> I think the overly more treble with G-Cush when I tried it is due to the driver getting much closer to my ears, so more treble than designed goes into the eardrums. The L-Cush is sort of perfectly making space between the ears and the driver. To offset this, I thought of vent modding the SR325is, but due to its price I wasn't courageous enough at that time. Now I'm thinking of buying another SR325is just to try this out.
> 
> But I wish Grado would come out with another version of G-Cush that would be deeper and more stiff around the side to avoid collapsing the center and thus prevent the driver from getting near the ears. I think this would be easy.




The G-Cush pushes the driver away from my ears generally. They are pretty stiff so I get a bit more distance and a much wider soundstage. Maybe worth getting another pair of new G-Cush.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Also, Woo! 500 posts


----------



## diamondears

loving[max]sound said:


> The G-Cush pushes the driver away from my ears generally. They are pretty stiff so I get a bit more distance and a much wider soundstage. Maybe worth getting another pair of new G-Cush.



Hmm...not the in my case. But maybe we have different ways of putting on the L-Cush, or we have different sized ears, so let me explain how I use them. 

I put the back outer edge of the L -Cush in the edge of my ear-auricle (the ear cup). So my ears don't get inside and covered by the L-Cushions. This sort of pushes the driver farther from my eardrums. When I out in the G, my whole ear auricle is fully inside the G-Cush, so the G-Cush's outer edge is now flush on my skin/head/cheek. This gets the driver much closer to my eardrums. Using L-Cush, my ears couldn't be fully inside the L-Cushions' "cup".


----------



## 020Assassin

stacker45 said:


> And here I thought I was on strong medication.:eek:




Like we say in Amsterdam, 'Reality is for those who cannot handle drugs'.


----------



## one1speed

maxifunk said:


> Can I please get an idea what you guys think the difference in these cans are I have 325e's I do like them but I have read that are on the bright extreme of the Grado sound and the PS500 are on the the other while the GS1000 is more in the middle of the spectrum. I am already planning my next set I want the Grado with more or different bass sound than 325e's. It was suggest that the PS500e's would do exactly that but that led to wonder where does the GS100o's fall into that equation since I have read how good the bass is on those cans? Not looking for the non Grado Sound but the Grado sound with the best bass.


 
  
 Maxifunk - I've been looking for info about this exact thing. There's not a lot out there regarding comparos of the entire 'e' series, as they are still fairly new. However, I did email Grado with this exact question, and this was there reply:
  
 "The PS500e was designed as a result of request from sound professional who want to be able to hear through the layers of the tracks that they record.
 Essentially they want to see the tree from the forest.
 The GS1000e is a completely different matter...what they do is to let you hear the whole forest in all its glory."
  
 I get what they are saying, makes sense when you hear how the PS500 has such focus and clarity. Am completely intrigued with the GS1000. However, I've also PM'd with someone here at head-fi about the two models (though not sure they were 'e' series), and they thought the PS500 was more engaging, while the GS1000 sounded a little thin. I would suspect tubes might bring the GS1000s to life.
  
 I'm still torn, really want to like the GS1000. Considering the PS500s with the G cush as an option as well. I would really enjoy a wide soundstage, and often listen at lower levels. Just wish I had the opportunity to audition, but there are no dealers anywhere near me.
  
 Best of luck.


----------



## bbophead

one1speed said:


> maxifunk said:
> 
> 
> > Can I please get an idea what you guys think the difference in these cans are I have 325e's I do like them but I have read that are on the bright extreme of the Grado sound and the PS500 are on the the other while the GS1000 is more in the middle of the spectrum. I am already planning my next set I want the Grado with more or different bass sound than 325e's. It was suggest that the PS500e's would do exactly that but that led to wonder where does the GS100o's fall into that equation since I have read how good the bass is on those cans? Not looking for the non Grado Sound but the Grado sound with the best bass.
> ...


 
 Err, yeah.  I compared the 325i with the original 500.  The mid-bass on the 500 was plummier, as in, warmer.  I didn't like what it did to the lower octaves of a 9 foot Steinway, too muddy for me.  YMMV.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

The PS500e's I received Friday from TTVJ, awesome headphones, don't like the L-pads or cable, but the sound is out of this world. Clarity, imaging, tone, the ability to hear deeply into the recording, bass is deep, tight and tuneful. Yes, the soundstage is more immediate, but I really like it on all genre. Did order some g-pads to see if they are more comfortable, soundstage expansion would be a plus, but not at the expense of clarity and focus. I am going to keep them, they fit the bill perfectly as an easy to drive, near-reference quality HP for away from the desk listening.


----------



## one1speed

wildcatsare1 said:


> The PS500e's I received Friday from TTVJ, awesome headphones, don't like the L-pads or cable, but the sound is out of this world. Clarity, imaging, tone, the ability to hear deeply into the recording, bass is deep, tight and tuneful. Yes, the soundstage is more immediate, but I really like it on all genre. Did order some g-pads to see if they are more comfortable, soundstage expansion would be a plus, but not at the expense of clarity and focus. I am going to keep them, they fit the bill perfectly as an easy to drive, near-reference quality HP for away from the desk listening.


 
  
 Appreciate the insight, glad you're enjoying them! Curious to hear what you think of the G cush.
  
 It does sound like these hit far above their pay grade. Enjoy!


----------



## 020Assassin

wildcatsare1 said:


> The PS500e's I received Friday from TTVJ, awesome headphones, don't like the L-pads or cable, but the sound is out of this world. Clarity, imaging, tone, the ability to hear deeply into the recording, bass is deep, tight and tuneful. Yes, the soundstage is more immediate, but I really like it on all genre. Did order some g-pads to see if they are more comfortable, soundstage expansion would be a plus, but not at the expense of clarity and focus. I am going to keep them, they fit the bill perfectly as an easy to drive, near-reference quality HP for away from the desk listening.




L-cush can take some breaking into: wash them with fabric softener and squeeze out the water by flattening them (don't scrunch them up), and leave them to dry in the breeze (not a dryer!). When you wear them, the thin layer of grease from your ears will work their magic and you'll get used to them fairly quickly. Needs some persistence...

Alternatively, get L-cushions from EarZonk. Similar shape, different foam, less scratchy.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Hey everyone,
  
 So not long ago I published my latest album "ICE CAP" on BandCamp.com
  
 Check it out, here is the link to the page:
  
*skylaneofficial.bandcamp.com/album/ice-cap*
  
  
 Also, I have a FaceBook Page, would love to have your support 
  
*www.facebook.com/SkylaneOfficial*


----------



## Wildcatsare1

020assassin said:


> L-cush can take some breaking into: wash them with fabric softener and squeeze out the water by flattening them (don't scrunch them up), and leave them to dry in the breeze (not a dryer!). When you wear them, the thin layer of grease from your ears will work their magic and you'll get used to them fairly quickly. Needs some persistence...
> 
> Alternatively, get L-cushions from EarZonk. Similar shape, different foam, less scratchy.


 

 Thanks, I appreciate the advice, just have to pry them off of my head long enough too wash them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. The G-pads are set to arrive tomorrow, so when I put those on, I will wash the L-pads.


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> The PS500e's I received Friday from TTVJ, awesome headphones, don't like the L-pads or cable, but the sound is out of this world. Clarity, imaging, tone, the ability to hear deeply into the recording, bass is deep, tight and tuneful. Yes, the soundstage is more immediate, but I really like it on all genre. Did order some g-pads to see if they are more comfortable, soundstage expansion would be a plus, but not at the expense of clarity and focus. I am going to keep them, they fit the bill perfectly as an easy to drive, near-reference quality HP for away from the desk listening.


 
 Congratulations on your PS-500e's…glad your enjoying them!


----------



## YtseJamer

[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/pvkYwOJZONU[/VIDEO]


----------



## Otso

whirlwind said:


> If you get the PS500.....p[lease report back on how you like them.


 
 Hi *whirlwind. *At the new year eve, I managed to do an hour long test listening on PS500e. At first I test them straight with from iPhone 5s and was't really impressed. But after about on hour of testing it with some headphone amp+dac that they had, I was sold.
 Sadly the store was all out of PS500es, except that demo unit they had. It's probably gonna go till end if this month before they get more. I don't want to buy them for another store, since I already sat their only testing rig for an hour. Only fair that I purchase the headphones from there also. So now I just waiting impatiently 
  
 Only thing that bugs. As I walked out from the store, I noticed that they had a demo version of HD800 that I hadn't noticed at all while I was in the store. The store is in a different town than I live, so I'm probably not going that way for awhile. Would have been nice to hear HD800 tough.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

otso said:


> Hi *whirlwind. *At the new year eve, I managed to do an hour long test listening on PS500e. At first I test them straight with from iPhone 5s and was't really impressed. But after about on hour of testing it with some headphone amp+dac that they had, I was sold.
> Sadly the store was all out of PS500es, except that demo unit they had. It's probably gonna go till end if this month before they get more. I don't want to buy them for another store, since I already sat their only testing rig for an hour. Only fair that I purchase the headphones from there also. So now I just waiting impatiently
> 
> Only thing that bugs. As I walked out from the store, I noticed that they had a demo version of HD800 that I hadn't noticed at all while I was in the store. The store is in a different town than I live, so I'm probably not going that way for awhile. Would have been nice to hear HD800 tough.




Waiting is tough. I get eager especially when buying from the forums (used gear) and have to wait for its transit time in the mail


----------



## ruthieandjohn

loving[max]sound said:


> Waiting is tough. I get eager especially when buying from the forums (used gear) and have to wait for its transit time in the mail



Me too! I check tracking almost once an hour to see if my purchase has moved! Especially fun when it comes from China. Lots of steps to follow on its way.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

otso said:


> Hi *whirlwind. *At the new year eve, I managed to do an hour long test listening on PS500e. At first I test them straight with from iPhone 5s and was't really impressed. But after about on hour of testing it with some headphone amp+dac that they had, I was sold.
> Sadly the store was all out of PS500es, except that demo unit they had. It's probably gonna go till end if this month before they get more. I don't want to buy them for another store, since I already sat their only testing rig for an hour. Only fair that I purchase the headphones from there also. So now I just waiting impatiently
> 
> Only thing that bugs. As I walked out from the store, I noticed that they had a demo version of HD800 that I hadn't noticed at all while I was in the store. The store is in a different town than I live, so I'm probably not going that way for awhile. Would have been nice to hear HD800 tough.



I know what you mean about wanting to buy from the same store you spent time at. I've been waiting for a new pair of GS1000e's for several weeks that my favorite audio store has on order (as part of a larger Grado order), and they have not gotten anything. I'm sure I could get them in three days direct from Grado or 4ourears, but want them from the store and will wait.


----------



## Krutsch

ruthieandjohn said:


> Me too! I check tracking almost once an hour to see if my purchase has moved! *Especially fun when it comes from China*. Lots of steps to follow on its way.


 
  
 ... or Russia... I am still waiting for my Russian tubes and all the tracker says is: "Russian Registered Air Mail" for weeks now


----------



## 020Assassin

ruthieandjohn said:


> I know what you mean about wanting to buy from the same store you spent time at. I've been waiting for a new pair of GS1000e's for several weeks that my favorite audio store has on order (as part of a larger Grado order), and they have not gotten anything. I'm sure I could get them in three days direct from Grado or 4ourears, but want them from the store and will wait.


 
  
 I think that, especially with more expensive equipment, it pays off to buy it in a store and not online, especially when you need to call on the warranty.
  
 My espresso machine became a little long in the tooth, so I wanted to replace it with the same model (Quickmill 820). Online, I could get a free item with the Quickmill with a retail value of 100euro. Except that I already had that item, so I could resell that item new for half-price on Marktplaats. Instead I went to the shop around the corner and got them to give me a 50 euro discount on the machine. I've had it for five months and the pressure disappeared. I took it back to the shop and let them deal with shipping back and forth, something I'd have to pay for myself if I'd bought it online.
  
 The cup of my SR60 rattled and the shop sent it back to Grado. Of course I could've sent it back myself, but I don't live in the States, so the shop sent it back to the distributor who fixed the problem.


----------



## tinkertailor

Just put some Earzonk G-cush pads on my Rs-2i's......wow...improved seal and comfort...breathed a whole new spirit into these already amazing headphones. Noticable improvement on bass with the seal.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

tinkertailor said:


> Just put some Earzonk G-cush pads on my Rs-2i's......WOWOOWOWO...improved seal and comfort...breathed a whole new spirit into these already amazing headphones.




My Earzonk G-Pads are set to arrive later this morning, I can't wait to try them on the PS500e!!!! Then I can follow Assassian's advice and wash my scratchy original pair of L's!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

krutsch said:


> ... or Russia... I am still waiting for my Russian tubes and all the tracker says is: "Russian Registered Air Mail" for weeks now




I wonder if shipments from Russia are being slowed by the Ukraine Conflict?


----------



## one1speed

tinkertailor said:


> Just put some Earzonk G-cush pads on my Rs-2i's......wow...improved seal and comfort...breathed a whole new spirit into these already amazing headphones. Noticable improvement on bass with the seal.


 
  
 Very cool, how did it effect sound / bass, etc? May have to try these with my RS2es.


----------



## tinkertailor

Excuse my novice description, but I think the sort of suction like aspect of the seal makes the rounded pop aspect of bass stronger...thats as best as I can describe it. To speculate further , maybe the increased padding has made it so the wooden earpads are almost floating so the chambers have less contact with your head and so the resonance isn't cushioned as much. This is all speculation really but I used to own a piar of k550s and the bass was really improved by getting a good seal and the same effect has happened with these cans.Bass waveforms are larger so maybe it also has to do with the surface size or how evenly it hits the head. Others would be better suited to talk about this!   But the comfort level is just really really good ...and they stay on my head better. I'm wondering if Grado should include the g-cush with more lines if not all.


----------



## HPiper

ruthieandjohn said:


> I know what you mean about wanting to buy from the same store you spent time at. I've been waiting for a new pair of GS1000e's for several weeks that my favorite audio store has on order (as part of a larger Grado order), and they have not gotten anything. I'm sure I could get them in three days direct from Grado or 4ourears, but want them from the store and will wait.


 

 Let us know what you think when you finally get them. I have been lusting for some GS1000 for ages now, even more since the E version came out. If they did as much with the GS1k as they did with the SR325 that is going to be a very very nice headphone.


----------



## one1speed

tinkertailor said:


> Excuse my novice description, but I think the sort of suction like aspect of the seal makes the rounded pop aspect of bass stronger...thats as best as I can describe it. To speculate further , maybe the increased padding has made it so the wooden earpads are almost floating so the chambers have less contact with your head and so the resonance isn't cushioned as much. This is all speculation really but I used to own a piar of k550s and the bass was really improved by getting a good seal and the same effect has happened with these cans.Bass waveforms are larger so maybe it also has to do with the surface size or how evenly it hits the head. Others would be better suited to talk about this!   But the comfort level is just really really good ...and they stay on my head better. I'm wondering if Grado should include the g-cush with more lines if not all.


 
  
 Thank you for the reply! Appreciate it. May have to give this a shot.


----------



## one1speed

ruthieandjohn said:


> I know what you mean about wanting to buy from the same store you spent time at. I've been waiting for a new pair of GS1000e's for several weeks that my favorite audio store has on order (as part of a larger Grado order), and they have not gotten anything. I'm sure I could get them in three days direct from Grado or 4ourears, but want them from the store and will wait.


 
  
 Also looking forward to your thoughts on the GS1000e! With your headphone harem, you should offer a good point of view.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## joseph69

krutsch said:


> ... or Russia... I am still waiting for my Russian tubes and all the tracker says is: "Russian Registered Air Mail" for weeks now


 
 Strangely enough, I've ordered items from Russia and received them faster than items ordered from the U.S.
  


tinkertailor said:


> Excuse my novice description, but I think the sort of suction like aspect of the seal makes the rounded pop aspect of bass stronger...thats as best as I can describe it. To speculate further , maybe the increased padding has made it so the* wooden earpads* are almost floating so the chambers have less contact with your head and so the resonance isn't cushioned as much. This is all speculation really but I used to own a piar of k550s and the bass was really improved by getting a good seal and the same effect has happened with these cans.Bass waveforms are larger so maybe it also has to do with the surface size or how evenly it hits the head. Others would be better suited to talk about this!   But the comfort level is just really really good ...and they stay on my head better. I'm wondering if Grado should include the g-cush with more lines if not all.


 
 Are the wooden ear pads made in Holland like the shoes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Just kidding…enjoy!!!


----------



## one1speed

Curious, what differences are there between the Ear Zonk pads and the Grado pads? I realize they are slightly different foams, is there a difference is the say the sound from the HP comes through? From pics, it appears the Grado pad has a slightly tighter foam, not sure if that's the case though. And the Grado has two densities of foam. Looking primarily at the G-cush.
  
 Any thoughts on effect on sound?


----------



## sinnottj

one1speed said:


> Curious, what differences are there between the Ear Zonk pads and the Grado pads? I realize they are slightly different foams, is there a difference is the say the sound from the HP comes through? From pics, it appears the Grado pad has a slightly tighter foam, not sure if that's the case though. And the Grado has two densities of foam. Looking primarily at the G-cush.
> 
> Any thoughts on effect on sound?


 
  
 There are some reviews of the pads earlier on in this thread. I think this is the initial post:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/7800#post_9563128


----------



## one1speed

sinnottj said:


> There are some reviews of the pads earlier on in this thread. I think this is the initial post:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/7800#post_9563128


 
  
 Great, thank you!


----------



## sinnottj

one1speed said:


> Great, thank you!


 

 No problem!


----------



## whirlwind

otso said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > If you get the PS500.....p[lease report back on how you like them.
> ...


 
 That is not that long a wait,and a great gesture on your part , to buy them where you demoed them....and you could think of it as a blessing that you did not know about the HD800


----------



## Wildcatsare1

OK, the Earzonk G's are here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Haven't had the time to do a lot of listening, BUT...Listening to Hendrix, "Electric Ladyland", oh my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Opens up the soundstage, maybe a little hotter in the treble, not sure yet, bass remains very good. Just a few impressions from one album, I will attempt a bit more critical listening tonight. Rock, jazz, classical, a bit of Infected Mushroom, more too come.
  
 Oh, Assassin, did get a chance of wash my L-Pads..


----------



## ruthieandjohn

one1speed said:


> Curious, what differences are there between the Ear Zonk pads and the Grado pads? I realize they are slightly different foams, is there a difference is the say the sound from the HP comes through? From pics, it appears the Grado pad has a slightly tighter foam, not sure if that's the case though. And the Grado has two densities of foam. Looking primarily at the G-cush.
> 
> Any thoughts on effect on sound?



Grado pads have a gradient in density, with the rim against your head being denser than the middle part. Earzonks are all the same density.


----------



## one1speed

ruthieandjohn said:


> Grado pads have a gradient in density, with the rim against your head being denser than the middle part. Earzonks are all the same density.


 
  
 Thank you for that. Realizing that different foam densities interact with differently with the various sound waves, trying to determine if there is a sonic difference. My guess is it's very minimal, if at all, but who knows. I find the Grado L cush perfectly comfortable, like the tighter density against the skin and find it comfortable.


----------



## 020Assassin

wildcatsare1 said:


> Oh, Assassin, did get a chance of wash my L-Pads..


 
 When they're dry, use them and stop washing your ears for a while....


----------



## ruthieandjohn

020assassin said:


> When they're dry, use them and stop washing your ears for a while....



That's why we all wear headphones. So we don't have to wash our ears.


----------



## bbophead

ruthieandjohn said:


> 020assassin said:
> 
> 
> > When they're dry, use them and stop washing your ears for a while....
> ...


 

 LOL and +1.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

020assassin said:


> When they're dry, use them and stop washing your ears for a while....


 

 Wash my ears, you wash your ears?!?! I just have my Wife use the Weedwhaker on the hair a couple times a year.........


----------



## bbophead

LOL!


----------



## tinkertailor

joseph69 said:


> Are the *wooden ear pads* made in Holland like the shoes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 lol, that was a pretty silly thing...mind you. I wonder how good big wooden radar style pads would be...maybe too much resonance? anyways. . I'm sure you understand I menat wooden cups!


----------



## joseph69

tinkertailor said:


> lol, that was a pretty silly thing...mind you. I wonder how good big wooden radar style pads would be...maybe too much resonance? anyways. . I'm sure you understand I menat wooden cups!


 
 Absolutely understood what you meant…just had to do it!


----------



## HPiper

Best Grado for jazz?


----------



## tinkertailor

After listening I'd say the g-cush improve soundstage aswell...just a much more immersive experience...could also be the improved isolation allows you to feel more immersed.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

hpiper said:


> Best Grado for jazz?




In my opinion, RS1i, The GS1000 is ok too, but I prefer the RS1i.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

tinkertailor said:


> After listening I'd say the g-cush improve soundstage aswell...just a much more immersive experience...could also be the improved isolation allows you to feel more immersed.


 

 +1, the Earzonk G is quite good with the PS500e, wider, deeper soundstage, retains their wonderful clarity, tests so far..Hendrix..Voodoo Chile, Rainy Day; Art Blakey & the Jazz Messengers..Intro/Moanin'; Infected Mushroom...Nerds on Mushrooms, Bass Nipple; Blood, Sweat & Tears (guilty pleasure)..Spinning Wheel, And When I Die, You Make Me So Very Happy (Wretch....but it makes my Wife smile); Miles Davis..Freddie the Freeloader.
  
 The G-Pads are a fantastic addition to the PS500e, formal review to come....


----------



## joseph69

loving[max]sound said:


> In my opinion, RS1i, The GS1000 is ok too, but I prefer the RS1i.


 
 +1


----------



## XLR8

joseph69 said:


> +1


 

 We all love the Rs1i ...
 Its a cLaSSiX


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

xlr8 said:


> We all love the Rs1i ...
> Its a cLaSSiX




Aww yee!


----------



## maxifunk

Rs1i vs. Rs1e?


----------



## maxifunk

I will be doing some traveling in the spring and Grado's just won't cut on long flights and airport terminals is there such a thing as a Grado sounding Closed Can. $100.00 USD to $200.00 USD.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Need help guys. Is the ps500 and the hf2 different enough to justify the price?


----------



## Otso

whirlwind said:


> ...and you could think of it as a blessing that you did not know about the HD800


 

 Well true. I guess. Tough in Finland the price for PS500e is 699€, G-cushions are 60€ and carrying case 40€. The HD800 is between 949€ to 999€. So the price difference is from PS500es is't huge. Considering how pricy the Grados are.
 But I'm REALLY exited of getting the PS500e. That "in your face" kind of sound is so different than anything that I have. I imagine that the HD800 is more in the line of AKGs, just more refined.


----------



## YtseJamer

maxifunk said:


> Rs1i vs. Rs1e?




The RS1i is much better than the RS1e. 

The RS1e sound like pair of speakers with a blown tweeter.


----------



## HPiper

To be honest I have never thought of Grado headphones and classical music in the same thought. I know I have,and I think a lot of people have, the impression that Grado just does NOT do classical music very well. I don't know and wonder why that is, is it the supposed lack of low bass, or the lack of texture and transparency in the treble. At any rate I'd like to get your take on why you never hear classical music and Grado mentioned together. What brought this on is a discussion I read recently where two people were talking about how GOOD the PS1000 is on exactly that, classical music. I remember several years ago reading a massive comparison of a dozen or so headphones with the goal of picking the best classical music headphone of the lot and while a Grado didn't win, the GS1000 came out in the top 5 (#3 or #4 if I recall) so they did better than I thought they would. If you were to pick a Grado for classical, which would you pick of the current offerings? I would think probably the GS1000e or maybe the PS500e would do a nice job.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

hpiper said:


> To be honest I have never thought of Grado headphones and classical music in the same thought. I know I have,and I think a lot of people have, the impression that Grado just does NOT do classical music very well. I don't know and wonder why that is, is it the supposed lack of low bass, or the lack of texture and transparency in the treble. At any rate I'd like to get your take on why you never hear classical music and Grado mentioned together. What brought this on is a discussion I read recently where two people were talking about how GOOD the PS1000 is on exactly that, classical music. I remember several years ago reading a massive comparison of a dozen or so headphones with the goal of picking the best classical music headphone of the lot and while a Grado didn't win, the GS1000 came out in the top 5 (#3 or #4 if I recall) so they did better than I thought they would. If you were to pick a Grado for classical, which would you pick of the current offerings? I would think probably the GS1000e or maybe the PS500e would do a nice job.


 
 IMO the GS1000 and the PS1000 are not good for Classical. Actually I don't like them as much as the lower offferings from Grado. I do recommend the MSPro for Classical (and Instrumental New Age as well).


----------



## 020Assassin

hpiper said:


> Best Grado for jazz?




SR80i transplanted into Cherry cups:


----------



## one1speed

wildcatsare1 said:


> The G-Pads are a fantastic addition to the PS500e, formal review to come....


 
  
 Glad you're enjoying them, look forward to your thoughts!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

020assassin said:


> SR80i transplanted into Cherry cups:




Nice, I just got cherries from the super market.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

maxifunk said:


> I will be doing some traveling in the spring and Grado's just won't cut on long flights and airport terminals is there such a thing as a Grado sounding Closed Can. $100.00 USD to $200.00 USD.




There is no closed Grado. They have in ears, but that is probably not what you are looking for. I emailed them to ask whether they are considering making Aviation Headsets, for pilots, that have exceptional sound output, and also noise canceling.


----------



## corbin1

I've had a pair of GS1000i's for a few years and find them to be great for music where the vocals are right up front. I listen to a lot of alt country such as Steve Earle,  Ryan Bingham and the like and I really like the way they portray singers who have voices perhaps put them more in the category of "vocal stylists" than "pretty voices".  Give me someone whose voice sounds like they've lived the life they are singing about any day...
  
 Johnny Cash's version of "Hurt" comes to mind.


----------



## 020Assassin

corbin1 said:


> Johnny Cash's version of "Hurt" comes to mind.


 
  
 Oh, yes. Excellent version.


----------



## 020Assassin

loving[max]sound said:


> Nice, I just got cherries from the super market.


 

 Save the cups and make yourself a headphone!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

020assassin said:


> Save the cups and make yourself a headphone!


 
  
 Cups? Lol, they came in some plastic bags... Headphone case!!! Hahahaha


----------



## Krutsch

williamleonhart said:


> IMO the GS1000 and the PS1000 are not good for Classical. Actually I don't like them as much as the lower offferings from Grado. I do recommend the MSPro for Classical (and Instrumental New Age as well).


 

 That's really disappointing to read. I frequently use my RS2i for classical (I think they are fantastic for strings, although a little bright). I have been weighing getting a GS1000 for the improved sound stage - primarily for classical.
  
 Can anyone else weigh in on this? *I am curious what Grado heads use when listening to classical music*; not large scale, blasting stuff, like Mahler, but chamber orchestra or string quartets.
  
 Thanks, in advance.


----------



## smitty1110

krutsch said:


> That's really disappointing to read. I frequently use my RS2i for classical (I think they are fantastic for strings, although a little bright). I have been weighing getting a GS1000 for the improved sound stage - primarily for classical.
> 
> Can anyone else weigh in on this? *I am curious what Grado heads use when listening to classical music*; not large scale, blasting stuff, like Mahler, but chamber orchestra or string quartets.
> 
> Thanks, in advance.


 

 I personally prefer the GS1k for classical, at least when I'm not using my HD800's or my stats for critical listening. The RS2's haven't been getting much use recently, but that's because I've been busy trying out electrostats.


----------



## Jbgoth

I have a few questions about the PS500. I tried out a pair yesterday and loved the sound signature. They were very dynamic, detailed, airy and a lot of fun. I listened to almost all my music through my iPhone 6 plus.

Some of my music sounded great around a 7-8 volume, while other recordings needed to be played at 10 (maxed) to sound good. It didn't matter if it was rock, trance or vocal recordings. 

This is the first pair of open headphones I've tried. Are they not as loud because they're open?

If a added an amp would it help make them louder? They don't sound full and lack depth at a lower volume. I'm new to this, I hope I'm describing it right. I posted this question on the introduction & help forum. 

Would the PS500e sound fuller at a lower volume?

Thank you.


----------



## JoeDoe

maxifunk said:


> I will be doing some traveling in the spring and Grado's just won't cut on long flights and airport terminals is there such a thing as a Grado sounding Closed Can. $100.00 USD to $200.00 USD.




The closest thing I've heard which falls right in your price range, is the Sennheiser HD 25–1. Reminded me very much of an SR 80 or 225.




williamleonhart said:


> Need help guys. Is the ps500 and the hf2 different enough to justify the price?




Depends on what you want. The 500 to these years has a slightly more fun sound, what with its low-end boost and less aggressive treble. The HF2 is closer to neutral.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

krutsch said:


> That's really disappointing to read. I frequently use my RS2i for classical (I think they are fantastic for strings, although a little bright). I have been weighing getting a GS1000 for the improved sound stage - primarily for classical.
> 
> Can anyone else weigh in on this? *I am curious what Grado heads use when listening to classical music*; not large scale, blasting stuff, like Mahler, but chamber orchestra or string quartets.
> 
> Thanks, in advance.


 

@Krutsch, I am loving my new PS500e's, right now listening to:
  


 With the G-Pads the soundstage is expansive, the clarity is unchanged from the L's.
  
 Now I need too call Todd and tell him I am going to keep these Grados, haven't sold my Alpha Dogs yet, but I am sure we can work something out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## smitty1110

jbgoth said:


> I have a few questions about the PS500. I tried out a pair yesterday and loved the sound signature. They were very dynamic, detailed, airy and a lot of fun. I listened to almost all my music through my iPhone 6 plus.
> 
> Some of my music sounded great around a 7-8 volume, while other recordings needed to be played at 10 (maxed) to sound good. It didn't matter if it was rock, trance or vocal recordings.
> 
> ...


 

 What you're describing is two things. The difference in volume sounds like the mastering on the albums is very different, and there isn't much to be done about that. With the sound signature being thin, that sounds like you need an amp, and I will admit that the ps500 does sound a lot better when using something to power it. I suspect that the output current from the iphone is a bit lacking.


----------



## Krutsch

maxifunk said:


> I will be doing some traveling in the spring and Grado's just won't cut on long flights and airport terminals is there such a thing as a Grado sounding Closed Can. $100.00 USD to $200.00 USD.


 

 Do yourself a favor and get the Bose QC-25 (or the QC-15, if you can find them on clearance).
  
 I used to fly about 200K miles a year, and nothing works better to protect your hearing, the wear comfort is better than any headphone I've tried, and the SQ is just fine for use on flights.
  
 Bose bashing begins in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## Wildcatsare1

jbgoth said:


> I have a few questions about the PS500. I tried out a pair yesterday and loved the sound signature. They were very dynamic, detailed, airy and a lot of fun. I listened to almost all my music through my iPhone 6 plus.
> 
> Some of my music sounded great around a 7-8 volume, while other recordings needed to be played at 10 (maxed) to sound good. It didn't matter if it was rock, trance or vocal recordings.
> 
> ...


 

@Jbgoth, I haven't heard the PS500's, but I have the 500e's, and my iPhone 6+ and MacBook drive them very well. They do scale however, for portable use the iFi iDSD Nano/Micro are an excellent combination, and desktop use with my Lyr 2/Uber Bifrost is out of this world. 
  
 I listened to some Infected Mushroom last night straight out of my iPhone at 60% and it rocked.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

krutsch said:


> Do yourself a favor and get the Bose QC-25 (or the QC-15, if you can find them on clearance).
> 
> I used to fly about 200K miles a year, and nothing works better to protect your hearing, the wear comfort is better than any headphone I've tried, and the SQ is just fine for use on flights.
> 
> Bose bashing begins in 3... 2... 1...


 

 Cannot bash the Bose, I have never heard them. My PSB M4U1's also work well while flying, but my Wife has informed me (many times) that I look like a complete Dork when I wear them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## jaywillin

just recieved my 325e's back from grado, driver repaired, 1/4" jack installed, man oh man, i do love a grado !!


----------



## corbin1

You really have to respect a company that continues to make their products here in the USA.  It's not easy and  takes a lot of perseverance. Temptation to  shift the manufacturing process overseas and increase  the profit margin has to be strong, bless them for not caving in. Seems like Grado is kind of like McIntosh but on a smaller scale.  Mac is one of my all time favorite companies,  the factory is about 45 minutes away, been through the factory tour a couple times,  the commitment to quality and excellence still amazes me in a very positive, uplifting way.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

In case anyone missed this:
  
 /img/vimeo_logo.png


----------



## insomniak1

Hello everyone,
  
 Since this is my first post I decided to do it on my favorite America-made headphone brand. I absolutely love my SR225e's. I mainly used them when I am practicing the guitar. I also have the SR80e as backup. I recently got the iGrados Behind the ear headphones to take that open-technology on the go. I think they were pretty nice so far. At $50 I got two. What are your thoughts about them?


----------



## jaywillin

loving[max]sound said:


> In case anyone missed this:
> 
> /img/vimeo_logo.png


 
 i hadn't seen this, thanks !


----------



## 020Assassin

krutsch said:


> Can anyone else weigh in on this? *I am curious what Grado heads use when listening to classical music*; not large scale, blasting stuff, like Mahler, but chamber orchestra or string quartets.


 

  

  
 Stax Lambda Nova electrostatic headphones. And that's my wife enjoying them.


----------



## 020Assassin

jbgoth said:


> I have a few questions about the PS500. I tried out a pair yesterday and loved the sound signature. They were very dynamic, detailed, airy and a lot of fun. I listened to almost all my music through my iPhone 6 plus.
> 
> Some of my music sounded great around a 7-8 volume, while other recordings needed to be played at 10 (maxed) to sound good. It didn't matter if it was rock, trance or vocal recordings.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sounds like you need a portable amp.
  


jaywillin said:


> just recieved my 325e's back from grado, driver repaired, 1/4" jack installed, man oh man, i do love a grado !!


 
 That's great, man. Enjoy!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

020assassin said:


> Stax Lambda Nova electrostatic headphones. And that's my wife enjoying them.


 

 We needed to see the Saint willing too tolerate your HP obsession 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, though John makes the rest of us look like pikers


----------



## HPiper

So I guess if you want to listen to classical you don't listen to Grado headphones. I think when they came out with the GS1000 they intended that to be their 'classical' headphone, it just never quite made it in that area the way they thought it would. I have thought some Stax would be real good for classical but can't compromise and get one of their low end systems and can't afford one of their close to 2k systems.  I think the 500e would do a passable job though.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> just recieved my 325e's back from grado, driver repaired, 1/4" jack installed, man oh man, i do love a grado !!


 
 Good, that wasn't to long, I waited about the same time and I live 1/2 hr away.
 Enjoy them!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

hpiper said:


> So I guess if you want to listen to classical you don't listen to Grado headphones. I think when they came out with the GS1000 they intended that to be their 'classical' headphone, it just never quite made it in that area the way they thought it would. I have thought some Stax would be real good for classical but can't compromise and get one of their low end systems and can't afford one of their close to 2k systems.  I think the 500e would do a passable job though.




New to Grado, but the 500e's, especially with G Pads do very, very well with Classical and acoustic music.


----------



## bbophead

hpiper said:


> So I guess if you want to listen to classical you don't listen to Grado headphones. I think when they came out with the GS1000 they intended that to be their 'classical' headphone, it just never quite made it in that area the way they thought it would. I have thought some Stax would be real good for classical but can't compromise and get one of their low end systems and can't afford one of their close to 2k systems.  I think the 500e would do a passable job though.


 

 Well, I like my 325i w/ G-Cush just fine for classical.  Guess I'm just not that picky.


----------



## 020Assassin

> We needed to see the Saint willing too tolerate your HP obsession
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Tolerate? I allowed her to use the Stax! (For a moment, though. And I stayed close, because you never know...)
  


hpiper said:


> So I guess if you want to listen to classical you don't listen to Grado headphones. I think when they came out with the GS1000 they intended that to be their 'classical' headphone, it just never quite made it in that area the way they thought it would. I have thought some Stax would be real good for classical but can't compromise and get one of their low end systems and can't afford one of their close to 2k systems.  I think the 500e would do a passable job though.


 
 To be honest, I don't listen to a lot of classical music. My main fare is jazz, rock, and blues.
  
 If I had to select a headphone purely to listen to classical music, the Stax wins hands down. Even if it is an 'entry level' Stax Lambda Nova Basic set.
  
 What's with the 'low end systems'? Are you talking about the electrets?
  
 If you want an electrostatic Stax, they start new at 1K and if you look around you can find mind condition systems for less than 500 euro (mine was unused in original box for 325, shipping included).


----------



## maltronics

jaywillin said:


> just recieved my 325e's back from grado, driver repaired, 1/4" jack installed, man oh man, i do love a grado !!


 
  
 I'm with you on this Jay! Took the plunge on a 325e a couple weeks back. I've only put 11 hours on them so far (1 hour listening sessions at a time) and now you can colour me impresssed! The peakiness in the highs have disappeared, the bass is full, the midrange is spot on, the entire sonic character is warm, smooth and lush. Oh and the smile on my face is non-stop! 
  
 Enjoy and cheers!
 Mal.


----------



## Krutsch

020assassin said:


> Stax Lambda Nova electrostatic headphones. And that's my wife enjoying them.


 
  
 Hmmm... so, not GS1000, it sounds like. I've been using my HD-650s a lot, but find they are not my favorite for classical music that I enjoy. I may need to drag my laptop and a portable amp down to my dealer and audition something else (unfortunately, they are exclusively Grado for cans, but they have everything so I can try a PS500 and a PS1000).
  
 BTW, fun listening station... I like how you have all of your optical plastic on display and handy. I recently re-org'd my home loft/office to do the same, but to save shelf space, I organized everything into Slappa binders. The top shelf is for new stuff that I am still playing over-and-over, as well as some box sets.


----------



## jaywillin

wildcatsare1 said:


> @Krutsch, I am loving my new PS500e's, right now listening to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 what'd i tell ya ?? lol


----------



## Jbgoth

smitty1110 said:


> What you're describing is two things. The difference in volume sounds like the mastering on the albums is very different, and there isn't much to be done about that. With the sound signature being thin, that sounds like you need an amp, and I will admit that the ps500 does sound a lot better when using something to power it. I suspect that the output current from the iphone is a bit lacking.




Yes, your right about the mastering of albums affecting the total output. 

I was just surprised that I had to max the volume. I currently use a pair of Shure SE535 IEM and haven't come close to maxing them.


----------



## Krutsch

jaywillin said:


> what'd i tell ya ?? lol


 

 Well... sound like I need to audition the PS500e. Don't I already have these 'phones with the RS2i, within reason?


----------



## Jbgoth

wildcatsare1 said:


> @Jbgoth
> , I haven't heard the PS500's, but I have the 500e's, and my iPhone 6+ and MacBook drive them very well. They do scale however, for portable use the iFi iDSD Nano/Micro are an excellent combination, and desktop use with my Lyr 2/Uber Bifrost is out of this world.
> 
> I listened to some Infected Mushroom last night straight out of my iPhone at 60% and it rocked.




Thanks for the info. I'm was considering the JDS labs C5D, because it's good for IEMs too. I will check out the iFi Nano. I want something portable. I'm so tired of researching equipment. 

If only I had a store to demo stuff at. We have one Grado dealer near me. He had just one pair of SR125 in his shop. I was lucky that his personal headphones were the PS500 which he brought me from his home to try out. Really nice guy. How I wish they were the PS500e or either RS cans. I'm still not sure which model to order because I feel I needed at least an amp to get a better feel for them. 

 Funny I was listening to Infected Mushrooms on Tidal yesterday.


----------



## jaywillin

krutsch said:


> Well... sound like I need to audition the PS500e. Don't I already have these 'phones with the RS2i, within reason?


 
 well i haven't heard the 500e, but the 500+ g-cushes is awesome
 i just got me 325e's back from grado today, and i haven't stopped listening to them !


----------



## Krutsch

jaywillin said:


> well i haven't heard the 500e, but the 500+ g-cushes is awesome
> i just got me 325e's back from grado today, and i haven't stopped listening to them !


 

 That must be a popular mod... if you Google "gcush" and look at images, you see a lot of PS500s modified as such.


----------



## HPiper

Those 325E are like that , you just keep saying just one more...gonna listen to just one more. When I first got mine I listened for 32 hours with only a short 3 or 4 hour nap that I managed to slip in there. Obviously I haven't heard all the new Grado's but just from comments I have read I would have to believe that of all the new E series phones, the 325E has to be their greatest success. They took a phone that was pretty darn good before and really took it to the next level. Other than soundstage, they do classical pretty good as well. I don't actually listen to that much classical, I get on a binge, where I will listen to a whole bunch for a day or two and then I won't go near it for a month. Like most here (I think) Jazz is my main and pop a close second. Have you (and I know you have) listened to some Joe B with your new 325's...now that is a real treat and then some.
  Now I went and did it, I gotta put on some Joe Bonamassa now and get my fix!! Django here I come.


----------



## jaywillin

oh yeah, joe b, derek trucks, stevie ray, et. al , love some guitar work !


----------



## swspiers

hpiper said:


> So I guess if you want to listen to classical you don't listen to Grado headphones. I think when they came out with the GS1000 they intended that to be their 'classical' headphone, it just never quite made it in that area the way they thought it would. I have thought some Stax would be real good for classical but can't compromise and get one of their low end systems and can't afford one of their close to 2k systems.  I think the 500e would do a passable job though.


 

 I dunno.  I think it's a matter of preference like most things.  I thought the GS series were the best transducer I had ever heard with classical.  And that's including speakers.  WAAAAY under-rated headphones with the only weakness being that they are made for low-volume.  Acclimate to listening at 80 dB or below, and I can't think of a better orchestral presentation.


----------



## swspiers

xlr8 said:


> We all love the Rs1i ...
> Its a cLaSSiX


 

 I hate to be a butt-head, but in the interest of fairness I have to interject my semi-annual bashing of the RS1.  I consider them the worst value I have ever heard.  I put them up against my tape-modded 225i's, and was pretty disappointed with the lack of substantial difference between the two. Even if they were only $100 more, not enough to justify the difference.
  
 Okay- semi-annual rant is over.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

swspiers said:


> I hate to be a butt-head, but in the interest of fairness I have to interject my semi-annual bashing of the RS1.  I consider them the worst value I have ever heard.  I put them up against my tape-modded 225i's, and was pretty disappointed with the lack of substantial difference between the two. Even if they were only $100 more, not enough to justify the difference.
> 
> Okay- semi-annual rant is over.


 
  
 Disclaimer:
  
 The opinion stated above does not represent the opinion of the majority of the group...


----------



## ToothyCow

swspiers said:


> I hate to be a butt-head, but in the interest of fairness I have to interject my semi-annual bashing of the RS1.  I consider them the worst value I have ever heard.  I put them up against my tape-modded 225i's, and was pretty disappointed with the lack of substantial difference between the two. Even if they were only $100 more, not enough to justify the difference.
> 
> Okay- semi-annual rant is over.


 
  
 The PS500 and RS1 should swap prices if price was a good measure of quality.


----------



## swspiers

loving[max]sound said:


> Disclaimer:
> 
> The opinion stated above does not represent the opinion of the majority of the group...




Only because the rest of us are too timid to speak the truth. 
(kidding. Kinda)


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

swspiers said:


> Only because the rest of us are too timid to speak the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hahahahaha, maybe so my friend... Nevertheless, this sounds good whatever Grado you are wearing!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

020assassin said:


> Tolerate? I allowed her to use the Stax! (For a moment, though. And I stayed close, because you never know...)
> 
> Oh, I can relate too that, I got up to get something and returned to the bedroom and my Wife was seeing if she could unscrew my Gradods!!!! I almost had a conniption!!!
> 
> I used to have Stax Lamdas, my Ex-Wife made them disappear......Assassin, do you do any contract work?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

hpiper said:


> Those 325E are like that , you just keep saying just one more...gonna listen to just one more. When I first got mine I listened for 32 hours with only a short 3 or 4 hour nap that I managed to slip in there. Obviously I haven't heard all the new Grado's but just from comments I have read I would have to believe that of all the new E series phones, the 325E has to be their greatest success. They took a phone that was pretty darn good before and really took it to the next level. Other than soundstage, they do classical pretty good as well. I don't actually listen to that much classical, I get on a binge, where I will listen to a whole bunch for a day or two and then I won't go near it for a month. Like most here (I think) Jazz is my main and pop a close second. Have you (and I know you have) listened to some Joe B with your new 325's...now that is a real treat and then some.
> Now I went and did it, I gotta put on some Joe Bonamassa now and get my fix!! Django here I come.




The thing that Ya'll knew, but now I am experiencing, is the awsome clarity of Grados. I am falling behind at work because what I used as background music sounds so new, I can't help but focusing on the tunes. I am listening every moment I have, no wonder my Wife was trying to kill my Grados!!!!!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Guys that's scary. My gf likes the sound of my iGrado, she just hates its comfort. Thinks she's gonna be OK with RS1i though.
  
 Btw I just sold my 325e and my GR10 in the matter of hours. Today I'm just half the Grado fan I used to be...


----------



## corbin1

I agree with swspiers with regards to sounding good at a low volume.  I think the general rule of thumb that applies to speakers applies to headphones, that being that the real determination of a good transducer is what it sounds like turned down low, not cranked.  If you can pick out the same level of detail at 75db as you can at 90db now that's a good transducer!


----------



## YtseJamer

[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/a3sYPX17cFk[/VIDEO]


----------



## joseph69

maltronics said:


> I'm with you on this Jay! Took the plunge on a 325e a couple weeks back. I've only put 11 hours on them so far (1 hour listening sessions at a time) and now you can colour me impresssed! The peakiness in the highs have disappeared, the bass is full, the midrange is spot on, the entire sonic character is warm, smooth and lush. Oh and the smile on my face is non-stop!
> 
> Enjoy and cheers!
> Mal.


 
 From all the impressions I've read about the 325e, it sound like they carry the same sound-signature as the Alessandro MS-2i did.


----------



## maxifunk

loving[max]sound said:


> There is no closed Grado. They have in ears, but that is probably not what you are looking for. I emailed them to ask whether they are considering making Aviation Headsets, for pilots, that have exceptional sound output, and also noise canceling.


 

 Yeah I knew they Grado themselves didn't make closed cans I was hoping fingers crossed that there is Grado like of sound in the closed in that price range.
 Yeah i am not a fan of IEM's.


----------



## maxifunk

krutsch said:


> Do yourself a favor and get the Bose QC-25 (or the QC-15, if you can find them on clearance).
> 
> I used to fly about 200K miles a year, and nothing works better to protect your hearing, the wear comfort is better than any headphone I've tried, and the SQ is just fine for use on flights.
> 
> Bose bashing begins in 3... 2... 1...


 

 Thanks I'll check those out.


----------



## bassboysam

scott I'm surprised you don't hear a difference between the 225 and RS1. was it an RS1i? I have an RS1 classic and it's quite different from my taped 225i.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

joseph69 said:


> From all the impressions I've read about the 325e, it sound like they carry the same sound-signature as the Alessandro MS-2i did.


 
 IMO that is 70% true. The 325e is lusher and smoother than the MS-2i. The MS2i's mids is more laid back than the 325is, but I don't think that 325e's mids is noticeably more laid back than 325is. The 325e is totally what you can describe as "fun", but still not as aggressive as the 325is. The MS2i is leans toward relaxing.


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> IMO that is 70% true. The 325e is lusher and smoother than the MS-2i. The MS2i's mids is more laid back than the 325is, but I don't think that 325e's mids is noticeably more laid back than 325is. The 325e is totally what you can describe as "fun", but still not as aggressive as the 325is. The MS2i is leans toward relaxing.


 
   I thought the MS-2i was an incredible HP…but I was looking for the more aggressive sound of the 325is.


----------



## HPiper

swspiers said:


> I dunno.  I think it's a matter of preference like most things.  I thought the GS series were the best transducer I had ever heard with classical.  And that's including speakers.  WAAAAY under-rated headphones with the only weakness being that they are made for low-volume.  Acclimate to listening at 80 dB or below, and I can't think of a better orchestral presentation.


 

 You aren't the only one. I remember a person on a forum here (not this one) who was absolutely raving about how good his GS1000's were for classical and how he had never ever heard any other headphone that could reproduce the sound of a real live classical performance in the same way. I KNOW he was 100% convinced they were unbeatable for classical. I still gaze longingly at them every time I see a nice pair for sale.


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> You aren't the only one. I remember a person on a forum here (not this one) who was absolutely raving about how good his GS1000's were for classical and how he had never ever heard any other headphone that could reproduce the sound of a real live classical performance in the same way. I KNOW he was 100% convinced they were unbeatable for classical. I still gaze longingly at them every time I see a nice pair for sale.


 
 I was aways under the impression that the GS1K's were the Grado's for Classical music according to the consensus around here…I thought this was always a given!


----------



## HPiper

This is just trivial garbage here but I noticed today when I was putting on my 325E phones that I have the drivers almost all the way down and the little black plastic stops are almost touching the bracket. I have maybe 1/4 inch left of adjustment. If I look at my 225i on the other hand they are only a little past half way. Anybody else notice that maybe they shortened the rods on the new E phones.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> This is just trivial garbage here but I noticed today when I was putting on my 325E phones that I have the drivers almost all the way down and the little black plastic stops are almost touching the bracket. I have maybe 1/4 inch left of adjustment. If I look at my 225i on the other hand they are only a little past half way. Anybody else notice that maybe they shortened the rods on the new E phones.



yep ,i noticed


----------



## ArmAndHammer

maxifunk said:


> Yeah I knew they Grado themselves didn't make closed cans I was hoping fingers crossed that there is Grado like of sound in the closed in that price range.
> Yeah i am not a fan of IEM's.


 
 The Bushmills are almost closed. Closed back with small vents on the inside of the cups kinda aiming back towards your head.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Would this help to block the outside noise?


----------



## Krutsch

joseph69 said:


> I was aways under the impression that the GS1K's were the Grado's for Classical music according to the consensus around here…I thought this was always a given!


 

 Well... opinions seem to run the gamut this one. I'm really tempted to just get 'em... loved them when I tried them out a while back, but that wasn't extended listening.
  
 Thanks, everyone, for your feedback


----------



## ArmAndHammer

williamleonhart said:


> Would this help to block the outside noise?


 
 They are only slightly better than regular Grados for that. Big reason being the earpads. Even the G-cush do very little to isolate the outside.


----------



## rovopio

confession of a grado addict.
  
 i  have shoestring disposable income, so this is a story from budget-fi perspective.
  
 i've owned grado sr60 for a long time. i cant remember since when exactly. 2008? 2010? it broke in the middle of 2014. well not exactly broke but the cable solder to the left driver gave up i think. the voice from left driver is intermittent.
  
 changed to sr60e. i did not like it. it's too bassy and different from sr60, and the bass smeared to lower mids. changed to sr80e. now this is the sound i like.
  
 Because i want to upgrade and get something other than grado, i got shure 940. which is perfect for my needs where i want a forward midrange and treble details. But the shure 940 had atrocious build quality and aftersales service from the hell. My shure 940 broke and the local distributor was downright rude, blatantly lie, and was not helpful. Shure asia pacific response to that was the standard company response of giving me the contact information of said local distributor. Totally awful and a complete waste of time. Suffice to say, after my warranty claim experience, i won't buy shure item from shure asia pacific for the considerable future.
  
 After that i began to search for a headphone that's better than my sr80e in details but has that very nice rendering of midrange. The replacement of shure 940 so to speak.
  
 i got the ma900. i love it. it's super comfortable, it has elevated midbass, and treble rolloff, so it's completely non-fatiguing even after 5 or 6 hours listening session. one of my ear usually start hurting in the inner ear after around 2 hours mark of using the grado. It renders female vocals and upper midrange in a very nice way, but it's no gradlo. the detail level is similarly to grado too. it's not that impressive. two things going for this headphone though, comfort level and treble roll-off, but it's no grado.
  
 i got the dt880 next. It has nice treble peaks. other than that it's fairly neutral. it renders bass fairly accurately. (red: i dont understand the difference between sub-bass and mid-bass exactly actually. Sub-bass is the _rumble _part and mid-bass is the _punchy _part right?). However, i think the midrange is a little recessed.
 (checked headroom just now, apparently my guess was correct.) it's midrange is a little recessed.
  
 i A/B the dt880 with sr80e. despite the sr80e lacking in many departments compared to dt880, bass quality, details, and soundstage for example. sr80e has that very nice midrange that just emphasize vocals as if you are in an accoustic session next to the singers.
  
 one of my ear physically couldn't stand the grado sr60 and sr80e peaks after an hour or two, the inner ear will start hurting or ringing. unlike using ma900 which i'm completely fine using for long hours. I myself doesn't have any problems with treble spikes, unfortunately my body do.
  
 But the conclusion stands, for people looking for a _special _rendering of midrange, vocals, especially female vocals, sr80(e) is really really good and it can hold it's own to my other cans. i like it more than my other cans actually in vocal department alone.
  
 Considering sr80e is $100, the ma900 is $200, the dt880 $300, and the shure 940 (locally) $420. the sr80e is crazy good.
  
 -----
 I was at one time considering of getting sr225e, as $200 is an attainable price range for me, however there are many conflicting opinions regarding how much improvements sr225 is compared to sr80 + L cushion. I live in asia, no return policy and no audition. So i can't risk ordering the sr225e and finding out that it sounds similar to sr80e. so i decided i'm done with the prestige series.
  
 After my budget-fi journey, my conclusion is that i'm a grado fan. I'm not done with Grado. I know that i will buy Grado Reference Series someday. Though that day is probably 4 to 5 years from now but that doesn't matter. i will definitely own it.
  
 i don't think my ear can stand grado's treble peaks, but grado has that _special _midrange that isn't replaceable with headphones i've owned or tried.
  
 .i'm rovopio.
 .i'm a grado addict.


----------



## Porteroso

rovopio said:


> confession of a grado addict.
> 
> i  have shoestring disposable income, so this is a story from budget-fi perspective.
> 
> ...


 
 You're safe here 
  
 I really need to try the new SR80e. I have the i version, it was my first foray into good cans, and if the e is really better, then I guess I must have it.
  
 Also really contemplating getting a used pair of the original PS1k. They seem to be pretty cheap right now, can't imagine they will ever be cheaper.


----------



## rovopio

porteroso said:


> You're safe here
> 
> I really need to try the new SR80e. I have the i version, it was my first foray into good cans, and if the e is really better, then I guess I must have it.
> 
> Also really contemplating getting a used pair of the original PS1k. They seem to be pretty cheap right now, can't imagine they will ever be cheaper.


 
  
 not by much. it's louder and give the illusion of it being clearer and give more details because of that. and has better bass quantity i guess. the E is louder for sure though.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

If you want amazing mids...right now I'm A/Bing the HE-400 and the Phillips Fidelio X2. The X2 has gorgeous mids. I need to A/B against my RS1i...I think they will be very close but the X2 might edge them out. Just so smooth and lush. Really good bass but the treble is a little anemic. Not bad at all, just a little light. I'm still very torn on which is the better for me headphone...the 400 or the X2. I can only really afford to keep one so I need to decide which stays, which goes.
  
 But to keep this post somewhat about Grados....I'd highly recommend the RS1 or RS2. If you are buying new...the RS2. There isn't enough difference IMO to warrant the $200 price difference. You can find great deals on the RS1 however used and that's definitely the way I'd go...it is the way I went actually. No regrets.


----------



## rovopio

upper mids? don't the x2 have like a boatload of bass? or is it X1? or m2?
 i can't really remember which phillips headphone review i actually read. How's the bass? i'm not into high quantity of bass.
  
 they don't really sell he-400 anymore in asia unfortunately. the he-400i is available locally but, it's the balance cable version i think. and my amps is magni 2 uber. not sure whether it can handle he-400i or not..


----------



## ArmAndHammer

There's a fair amount of bass but I wouldn't say they are a bass-head can. I'm not a bass-head though I enjoy a dose of it now and then. I'd say there's maybe a touch more than the HE-400 but it's not bloated at all. It's done very well...but so is the HE-400.


----------



## Oteil

swspiers said:


> I dunno.  I think it's a matter of preference like most things.  I thought the GS series were the best transducer I had ever heard with classical.  And that's including speakers.  WAAAAY under-rated headphones with the only weakness being that they are made for low-volume.  Acclimate to listening at 80 dB or below, and I can't think of a better orchestral presentation.




+1

I think the GS1000 sounds fantastic with classical, but at a low volume. Amazing headphone. Way underrated,IMHO.


----------



## maxifunk

armandhammer said:


> The Bushmills are almost closed. Closed back with small vents on the inside of the cups kinda aiming back towards your head.


 

 too bad those are all sold out


----------



## ArmAndHammer

maxifunk said:


> too bad those are all sold out


 
 How many runs have they done? I got mine from the first run but sold them (couldn't pass up the offer) not long after I got them and bought my RS1i which I like better.


----------



## maxifunk

armandhammer said:


> How many runs have they done? I got mine from the first run but sold them (couldn't pass up the offer) not long after I got them and bought my RS1i which I like better.


 

 I am total not sure (but guessing I think just once) by the time I found out about them and went looking I could not find a pair anywhere not even on ebay although I do check from time to time. I have only heard two sets of Grado Cans my original 2007 SR60's and now my SR325e's. I have to be honest the look of those sold me.


----------



## 020Assassin

krutsch said:


> Hmmm... so, not GS1000, it sounds like. I've been using my HD-650s a lot, but find they are not my favorite for classical music that I enjoy. I may need to drag my laptop and a portable amp down to my dealer and audition something else (unfortunately, they are exclusively Grado for cans, but they have everything so I can try a PS500 and a PS1000).
> 
> BTW, fun listening station... I like how you have all of your optical plastic on display and handy. I recently re-org'd my home loft/office to do the same, but to save shelf space, I organized everything into Slappa binders. The top shelf is for new stuff that I am still playing over-and-over, as well as some box sets.




re: GS1000
I only listened to the higher tier Grados at my local audiophile shop, and I listened to jazz (Miles Davis at the Blackhawk/Nils Petter Molvaer-Khmer/Stanley Clarke School Days), to compare them against my SR325iS. So, my opinion on the RS/PS/GS cans for classical music isn't 'valid' as I don't own these cans. I do have the Stax and I don't think a higher tier Grado will be an upgrade on the Stax. Not in comfort and not in sound quality. And I wouldn't take an RS/GS/PS outside the house to listen on my iPad, I have my ZennJazzGrado for that. The SR325iS is also striclty a 'home can'.

I'm not exactly affluent, so the 280 euro I paid for my SR325iS and the 325 euro I paid for my Stax are my upper limit and I count myself fortunate I can spend that much on headphones anyway.

I have all the gear I need for myself now. I intend to keep my ZennJazzgrado because it's the first headphone I built. My main thing now is getting secondhand Prestige Grados and modify them. Some I will keep, for example the MS-1 that I bought for 53 euro and will turn into an 'MS-1000', but the 125i/225i/125e will all be modified and sold as a way to finance this hobby. I sold my 60i to my brother-in-law and I built an 80i into Cherry cups. 

re: optical plastic
What you can see are only my Limited Edition CDs, bootleg CDs, and my Jazz collection. The other 1000 or so CDs are in a closet, out of sight, but easily accessible. Most of them have been ripped into iTunes, so I listen to them on my MacBook/iPad.

I have the binders too, but not for my CDs, but for my DVD collection. DVD boxes take up a lot of space (they're mostly air) and they mostly have only cover sleeves, not booklets as with CDs.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

The Bushmills are sweet looking (if those are the ones you're talking about). They sold out the first day they were released...within an hour I believe. There was supposed to be a second run at least but I never checked into it. I like the look of my RS1 too but I loved my Goldies. They were my favorites.


----------



## 020Assassin

@rovopio,

Do you still have that 60 with the defective cable? If so, I suggest buying a pair of wooden cups from 7Keys, liberating the drivers, soldering on a new cable and you'll have a wooden grado at less than the price of a 225i.

I'm not a technical wizard, but I made a 'SennGrado' and woodied a 80i, so it's not that difficult.

My ZennJazzGrado:


My CherryGrado 80i:


----------



## maxifunk

020assassin said:


> @rovopio,
> 
> Do you still have that 60 with the defective cable? If so, I suggest buying a pair of wooden cups from 7Keys, liberating the drivers, soldering on a new cable and you'll have a wooden grado at less than the price of a 225i.
> 
> ...


 

 How did they sound once the mod was done? Considering modding a set pf SR60's once they returned repaired from Grado.


----------



## whirlwind

It is nice to hear that more people seem to be llistening to their Grados at low volume.....the original GS1000 that I was fortunate  to listen too last weekend sounded wonderful at low volume as does the RS1i


----------



## diamondears

I miss my RS1i. So do most agree that the closest "e" to the RS1i is the RS2e?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I've got great news! I've finally found a less-than-$1000 Grados that doesn't need modding in order to work great with the G-Cushs: PS500!


----------



## jaywillin

williamleonhart said:


> I've got great news! I've finally found a less-than-$1000 Grados that doesn't need modding in order to work great with the G-Cushs: PS500!


 
 i actually preferred the 500 with the g's , it's a great combination


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

diamondears said:


> I miss my RS1i. So do most agree that the closest "e" to the RS1i is the RS2e?


 
 That's right mate. I auditioned the e-series (from RS2e upwards) today at a local store and the RS2e is the only thing comparable with RS1i. But if you like the RS1i sound sig you can try the 325e too.
  
  


jaywillin said:


> i actually preferred the 500 with the g's , it's a great combination


 
 I'm pleasantly shocked! All the SR, RS and Aless would pierce my ear with G-cushs unmodded (MS1000 and MS Ultimate are great, though), but the PS500. What's this magic?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Guys I need your help: is the PS500 vent-ed by Grado? I see a lot of holes when I put the cans in front of my laptop's screen and look through.


----------



## corbin1

The PS 500 is an open back design if that is what you are asking?   Means amongst other things that people around you can hear what you are listening to.


----------



## sinnottj

williamleonhart said:


> Guys I need your help: is the PS500 vent-ed by Grado? I see a lot of holes when I put the cans in front of my laptop's screen and look through.


 
  
 I believe on the original PS500 Grado vents 3 of the holes at the back of the driver.
  
 Not sure about the PS500e, though.


----------



## HPiper

williamleonhart said:


> That's right mate. I auditioned the e-series (from RS2e upwards) today at a local store and the RS2e is the only thing comparable with RS1i. But if you like the RS1i sound sig you can try the 325e too.


 
 I agree with the 325E comment as well, it isn't exact but real close, probably close enough for a lot of people, me included.


----------



## diamondears

sinnottj said:


> I believe on the original PS500 Grado vents 3 of the holes at the back of the driver.
> 
> Not sure about the PS500e, though.



And on the PS1000, its vented with 4 holes per driver, right? Ha, could be a poor man's PS1000 with G-Cush and vent mod.


----------



## HPiper

PS500i vs PS500E: Maybe this was posted before but has anybody been able to do a comparison of these two and write up a little review. Not absolutely saying A is better than B, but just detailing the differences between the two in terms of music reproduction.


----------



## diamondears

jaywillin said:


> i actually preferred the 500 with the g's , it's a great combination



Yeah, that could work. G-Cush brings out lots of mids and treble details. And you can vent mod if mids/treble gets too much. Would likely try this out!



williamleonhart said:


> Guys I need your help: is the PS500 vent-ed by Grado? I see a lot of holes when I put the cans in front of my laptop's screen and look through.



You got one already? Let us know how it sounds with the G-Cushions. The comfort on the Gs is worth it, I think. 

Btw, is the G-Cushions sold separately the same as the stock G on the PS1000?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

hpiper said:


> You aren't the only one. I remember a person on a forum here (not this one) who was absolutely raving about how good his GS1000's were for classical and how he had never ever heard any other headphone that could reproduce the sound of a real live classical performance in the same way. I KNOW he was 100% convinced they were unbeatable for classical. I still gaze longingly at them every time I see a nice pair for sale.


 
Wel, I wish my audio store would Hurry Up and get the ones for me they have on order. Gee... I might have to resort to putting wood-colored contact paper on my PS-1000s to get my GS-1000 fix!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

jaywillin said:


> i actually preferred the 500 with the g's , it's a great combination




+1 absolutely love my 500e with the g pad!!! For all genre, from Infected Mushroom to Mozart & Miles!


----------



## diamondears

Anybody tried the previous PS500 with G-Cushes?


----------



## joseph69

krutsch said:


> Well... opinions seem to run the gamut this one. I'm really tempted to just get 'em... loved them when I tried them out a while back, but that wasn't extended listening.


 
 Most everyone does love the GS1K…I might be the only one who didn't care for either the GSi/e.
   
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rovopio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> but grado has that _special _midrange that isn't replaceable with headphones i've owned or tried.


 
 After trying quite a few HP's, I couldn't agree with you more!!!
 This is what my issue was with other HP's…IMO their mid-range couldn't come close to the realism of Grado's.
  



armandhammer said:


> How many runs have they done? I got mine from the first run but sold them (couldn't pass up the offer) not long after I got them and bought my RS1i which I like better.


 
 There were 2 runs of the Bushmills-X.
 I had purchased a pair from the 2nd run, and sold them.
  



whirlwind said:


> It is nice to hear that more people seem to be llistening to their Grados at low volume.....the original GS1000 that I was fortunate  to listen too last weekend sounded wonderful at low volume *as does the RS1i*


 
 Agree, the RS1i sounds crystal clear/detailed at low volume.
  


diamondears said:


> Btw, is the G-Cushions sold separately the same as the stock G on the PS1000?


 
  
 Yes, their the same cushions for both the PS/GS.
  


diamondears said:


> Anybody tried the previous PS500 with G-Cushes?


 
@jaywillin did and liked them very much.


----------



## YtseJamer




----------



## rovopio

what are the differences between sr80 compared to sr225?
 i can afford $200, but i can't afford to be wrong about it. not to mention since i live in asia, its not easy to sell a used grado...
 Since according to readings i've done on my own, sr 80 to sr 225 all sounds incredibly similar, only sr325 is different, and after owning 1 prestige series model, everybody seems to jump to the higher series instead.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I am rocking the original PS500 with a whole lots of holes on each drivers. Like 10 on each, I believe. It's the same as on the RS1i that I own.
  
 Impression: I feel better than when I purchased the SR325e itself! With Earzonk G-cushs the PS500 doesn't sound like a defected pair like its SR and RS siblings (sorry guys I do think that). 
  
 With Earzonk cushs the PS500 sometimes tend to be a tad (or 2, perhaps 3 tads) too bassy for Indie, Metal..., but nothing unbearable. You have to understand, cos I was only using the RS1i and the 325e. And the PS500 do give great Classical (as well as Paul Mauriat, New Age...) listening sessions.
 I don't have Grado G-cushs here with me, but do notice that Earzonks will make your Grados more bassy than the official pads. It happens on both Ls and Gs. Never bothered with S though.
  
 Now that I have these PS500 with me perhaps I'll have to re-evaluate the PS1k and the GS1k. Didn't like them at all when I auditioned them together with the PS500 (I can't remember if these were i or e-series, but it was 1 month ago, so perhaps e then). I found that particular PS500 to be harsh & roll off a lot on the higher ends. Perhaps it was because of the choice of amp/DAC. The store were promoting iFi amp and DAC, I believe. I did not know if they were great or bad, but from now on I will only believe in the power of my O2+ODAC.
  
 In short: the PS500 is a great pair. The org owner told me they're not modded at all, but I'm really doubtful about the number of vents on the driver (just put them in front of a monitor in a dark room and see). Nevertheless I got them for $370. $370, guys! Now I have the Rs1i AND the PS500, which are very different but both are great! I will put an end to upgraditus for now. 
  
 But I really need the 325is sometime later....


----------



## HPiper

Well you are right the SR80 does sound very close to the SR225. Main difference I found was the bass on the 225, it is a little more and even more important to me, the quality is better. The tone and texture of a stand-up bass or an acoustic drum is better. I think the mids and treble are better too, but there things are real subtle. If somebody said they thought the 80 was just as good I wouldn't argue with them. Any chance of getting a 325 and closing the deal so to speak. If I didn't have a 225 right next to me to compare to the 80 I couldn't tell you which I was listening to on most recordings, that is for sure, they are that close.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

hpiper said:


> I agree with the 325E comment as well, it isn't exact but real close, probably close enough for a lot of people, me included.


 
 The thing with 325e and RS1e is that they have THAT *lush, euphoric *feel in the lower ends. When not broken-in the highs will sound harsh to most (if not all, IMO).
  
 What justify upgrading from 325e to RS1i? Well, RS1i is much more airy and detailed than the 325e. But from 325is and 325e Grado did try to make the Prestige flagship more jack-of-all-trade-ish, and that pleases most people. The only problem is that I need the 325is for intimate Vocal and aggressive Metal, and in that regard the 325e doesn't cut it like the 325is. Not to say the 325e is not great. If I had a few hundreds to spare I would have kept them for my gf.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

rovopio said:


> what are the differences between sr80 compared to sr225?
> i can afford $200, but i can't afford to be wrong about it. not to mention since i live in asia, its not easy to sell a used grado...
> Since according to readings i've done on my own, sr 80 to sr 225 all sounds incredibly similar, only sr325 is different, and after owning 1 prestige series model, everybody seems to jump to the higher series instead.


 
 Yep 3 or 4 years ago I also started this expensive hobby and also read that, only to find that what they said about the SR325 is not true at all.
  
 The SR80 can do "fast attacks" so when paired with a good amp, its "wow factor" is increased dramatically. But the SR225 is, like HPiper said, has better bass. I find them to be warm and relaxing while still good enough for Rock. In fact the easy-to-love sound of the SR225i earned them the title of "Grado sweet spot", and while I don't agree 100%, that affection is understandable.
  
 If you do want to believe in what people said on head-fi, try to go with the SR325e and perhaps that's closing the deal. I do advocate owning the SR325e if you want a good value pair for _everything_. The SR325e looks great too, even though (from my memories) they're only (literally) outweighted by the PS1000.


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> what are the differences between sr80 compared to sr225?
> i can afford $200, but i can't afford to be wrong about it. not to mention since i live in asia, its not easy to sell a used grado...
> Since according to readings i've done on my own, sr 80 to sr 225 all sounds incredibly similar, only sr325 is different, and after owning 1 prestige series model, everybody seems to jump to the higher series instead.


 
 I jumped from the 80i > 325is and there is a nice difference between the two. The 325's have a fuller/richer sound…but the 80i is by all means an excellent HP as well, but there are definitely differences in their sounds. Some prefer the 325 to the RS models as well.
  


williamleonhart said:


> What justify upgrading from 325e to RS1i? Well, *RS1i is much more airy* and detailed than the 325e. But from 325is and 325e


 
 I totally agree about the RS1i having much more "air" compared to the (325is) in my case. 
 But as far as detail goes, I feel they both have equally exceptional detail.


----------



## rovopio

i think the local audio knows the fact that sr325is a good model. it cost $400 here so, that's far outside what i can spend.
by the way anybody owns both hd600 and sr325? how does it compare in the midrange alone? does hd600 sounds better or worse in reproducing the midrange?


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> i think the local audio knows the fact that sr325is a good model. it cost $400 here so, that's far outside what i can spend.
> by the way anybody owns both hd600 and sr325? how does it compare in the midrange alone? does hd600 sounds better or worse in reproducing the midrange?


 
 I believe @Hpiper owns both.
 Very hard to beat the 325 mid-range…or Grado's mid-range in general IMO/IME for my tastes.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Hey All! Another thing I am finding with the 500e is that the clarity makes it very easy to tell the difference between low res, Red Book CD, and high res recordings and even playback. Playing with the Amarra SQ and my iDSD's sample rate, higher rates are presented in a much smoother, cohesive manner, lower tend to be slightly "ragged".
  
 These Grados, with both L and G Pads will be an excellent tool in evaluating equipment and music. The differences between the iFi Unit and the Fiio E17 are crystal clear. The Fiio E17's faults weren't in addition, but rather subtraction. A pleasant, warm presentation, but lacking in detail, murky and dark. With my PSB M4U1's the iFi iDSD and Fiio sound very similar, but with the PS500e the Fiio Unit was lacking.


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> I believe @Hpiper owns both.
> Very hard to beat the 325 mid-range…or Grado's mid-range in general IMO/IME for my tastes.


 
  
 that's good to know. i have exactly $200 to spend. and somebody sells hd600 for ~$210 used. i want to get it because i'm not satisfied with dt880 midrange, but OTOH i really dislike the granite look of hd600 so i wasn't in a hurry to get it either. the sr325e is out of my budget sadly.
  
 by the way, as i said on my previous post that i have inner ear sensitivity on one ear, vestibular neurinitis to be exact, do you guys have any recommendation on some amp (tube?) that's $150 or less that can cut the high peaks of the grado?
  
 $150 because i have to account for shipping and taxes that could go around ~$60 for a $150 amp


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> the sr325e is out of my budget sadly.
> 
> by the way, as i said on my previous post that i have inner ear sensitivity on one ear, vestibular neurinitis to be exact, do you guys have any recommendation on some amp (tube?) that's $150 or less that can cut the high peaks of the grado?
> 
> $150 because i have to account for shipping and taxes that could go around ~$60 for a $150 amp


 
 Can you buy a used 325is???
 Little Dot 1+ hybrid amplifier is a very good amp for Grado's:
  
 http://www.littledot.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=819


----------



## maltronics

rovopio said:


> i think the local audio knows the fact that sr325is a good model. it cost $400 here so, that's far outside what i can spend.
> by the way anybody owns both hd600 and sr325? how does it compare in the midrange alone? does hd600 sounds better or worse in reproducing the midrange?


 
  
 I own both the Senn HD600 (newer version) and a 325e and I would say that you cannot go wrong with either headphone as both have quite similar midranges. Can't really say one is better than than the other. Now I can't talk about the 325i model as I have never heard it, but the midrange in the e models have been "toned" down so to speak so that now there is no shoutiness that some of the older models were plagued with. I find the 325e midrange smoother than even the RS1i however it isn't quite as lively or in-your-face.
  
 The HD600 is known for it's awesome tonality. The midrange is their best asset. I can hear sounds through them that I have missed with other headphones, however they of course require a more powerful source to really get the most from them, whereas the Grados can sound just fine unamped. Also, the Senns are more laid back and are better suited with Classical, Jazz or less energetic music whereas the Grados are fine with those genres but also excel with pop, rock or anything with fast transients.
  
 I love both the HD600 and my new 325e and will not be parting with either model anytime soon. YMMV. 
 Cheers!


----------



## Krutsch

020assassin said:


> re: GS1000
> I do have the Stax and I don't think a higher tier Grado will be an upgrade on the Stax. Not in comfort and not in sound quality.


 
  
 Yaayyy, STAX!
  
 My first pair of cans were the STAX SR-30 + SR-4D (I bought the set in mid 80s). Nothing like your Lambda set, but they have a special place in my heart. I recently bought replacement pads from STAX and I'm going to hook these babies back up to my head-fi rig's AVR (the SR-04D uses speaker outs). I recall them sounding pretty nice, but I've experienced a lot cans since I last listened.
  
 I just dropped a wad a cash on a Woo OTL amp and a collection of tubes (I've spent more on tubes than on the amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ), so I am stuck where I am; it's a smile problem, though, since I love the sound.
  
 Enjoy your setup and your city (AMS is one of my favorite places on earth).


----------



## jaywillin

krutsch said:


> Yaayyy, STAX!
> 
> My first pair of cans were the STAX SR-30 + SR-4D (I bought the set in mid 80s). Nothing like your Lambda set, but they have a special place in my heart. I recently bought replacement pads from STAX and I'm going to hook these babies back up to my head-fi rig's AVR (the SR-04D uses speaker outs). I recall them sounding pretty nice, but I've experienced a lot cans since I last listened.
> 
> ...


 
 which woo ??


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> Can you buy a used 325is???
> Little Dot 1+ hybrid amplifier is a very good amp for Grado's:
> 
> http://www.littledot.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=819


 
  
 locally probably. not from head-fi though as international shipment will cost me 45% tax so that cuts out any savings i'll get from buying used.
  
 i'll check out the LD 1+ reviews on google... i need something to smoothen the sr80e treble peaks for my ear sensitivity but other than that, the midrange is a bliss.


----------



## Krutsch

jaywillin said:


> which woo ??


 

 Oh, sorry, I meant "wad of cash" relative to me. It's the WA3 with the following tubes:
  
 Driver: (stock) 6922, Telefunken E188CC, Amperex Bugle Boy 6DJ8/ECC88, Reflector 6N23P-EV, Siemens E88CC, Philips Heerlen E288CC
 Power: (stock) 6080, Tung-Sol 7236, 6520, 5998, Sylvania 7236
  
 I'm talking delivery of the 6520 and the Russian (Reflector) tubes on Sat morning. I am going to try to put together an impressions matrix for combinations of the above tubes (which has been a challenge for me).
  
 So far, however, I am loving:
  
 power - TS 5998 (great tone and imaging, but sensitive to EMI/RFI and they hum) or the Sylvania 7236 (kick-in-the-teeth grunt, but a little fatiguing) and...
  
 drivers - the Telefunken E188CC (detailed, but a little fatiguing) or the Seimens (lush and liquid, but relaxed) as drivers.


----------



## jaywillin

krutsch said:


> Oh, sorry, I meant "wad of cash" relative to me. It's the WA3 with the following tubes:
> 
> Driver: (stock) 6922, Telefunken E188CC, Amperex Bugle Boy 6DJ8/ECC88, Reflector 6N23P-EV, Siemens E88CC, Philips Heerlen E288CC
> Power: (stock) 6080, Tung-Sol 7236, 6520, 5998, Sylvania 7236
> ...


 
 oh i misread, 
 i sold mine, BUT, i'm thinking i made a huge mistake(i've done it before) lol


----------



## 020Assassin

maxifunk said:


> How did they sound once the mod was done? Considering modding a set pf SR60's once they returned repaired from Grado.


 
  
 I don't know the differences between the 60 and the 80 driver, but I did a two hole vent mod on the 80 that was a huge improvement, then I put them in the wooden cups and that gave them the air that makes them rival the reference series, but at a budget price. The SennGrado actually surprised many RS owners with it's exceptional sound and from what I gathered, many SennGrado owners sold their RS headphones.
  


rovopio said:


> what are the differences between sr80 compared to sr225?
> i can afford $200, but i can't afford to be wrong about it. not to mention since i live in asia, its not easy to sell a used grado...
> Since according to readings i've done on my own, sr 80 to sr 225 all sounds incredibly similar, only sr325 is different, and after owning 1 prestige series model, everybody seems to jump to the higher series instead.


 
  
 I compared the 80i with the 225i. While the sound is pretty close, I used a splitter to plug both phones in the same amplifier and listen to the same CD at the same time. The 225 has slightly more volume, and the sound over the whole frequence range feels deeper. The soundstage is noticably bigger and sounds more three-dimensional (with your eyes closed you can imagine where the instruments are playing). I tested them together after I gave the 80 a two hole vent and felt on the back of the driver, and the bass was deeper and the highs rounder, but not as deep and round as the 225. Then I built the CherryGrado from the 80i and that blew the 225 out of the water.
  
 What I'm curious about is my stock Alessandro MS-1, which comes much closer to the 225, except that the sound is more in the forefront. Next week I'll get a couple of G-cushions. I already have distancers, so I will make the MS-1 into the 'MS-1000' and compare that to my stock 225i.
  
 If you want cheap improvement on your SR80i, do the vent mod, but don't go beyond two holes:
  

  
  
   
 



> But from 325is and 325e Grado did try to make the Prestige flagship more jack-of-all-trade-ish, and that pleases most people. The only problem is that I need the 325is for intimate Vocal and aggressive Metal, and in that regard the 325e doesn't cut it like the 325is. Not to say the 325e is not great. If I had a few hundreds to spare I would have kept them for my gf.


 
 Does the 325iS everything the 325e does? Because I think my 325iS is already pretty allround, while still retaining the 'Grado Sound'
  


joseph69 said:


> I jumped from the 80i > 325is and there is a nice difference between the two. The 325's have a fuller/richer sound…but the 80i is by all means an excellent HP as well, but there are definitely differences in their sounds. Some prefer the 325 to the RS models as well.
> 
> I totally agree about the RS1i having much more "air" compared to the (325is) in my case.
> But as far as detail goes, I feel they both have equally exceptional detail.


 
 I wouldn't trade my 325iS for the Reference Series. PS1K or GS1K, but not the RS.
  


rovopio said:


> i think the local audio knows the fact that sr325is a good model. it cost $400 here so, that's far outside what i can spend.


 
 Have you tried eBay? Or are you dead-set on getting a new one?
  


joseph69 said:


> I believe @Hpiper owns both.
> Very hard to beat the 325 mid-range…or Grado's mid-range in general IMO/IME for my tastes.


 
 That forward sound is exceptional, but if it comes down to overal sound quality, I prefer my Stax.


----------



## rovopio

020assassin said:


> I don't know the differences between the 60 and the 80 driver, but I did a two hole vent mod on the 80 that was a huge improvement, then I put them in the wooden cups and that gave them the air that makes them rival the reference series, but at a budget price. The SennGrado actually surprised many RS owners with it's exceptional sound and from what I gathered, many SennGrado owners sold their RS headphones.
> 
> 
> I compared the 80i with the 225i. While the sound is pretty close, I used a splitter to plug both phones in the same amplifier and listen to the same CD at the same time. The 225 has slightly more volume, and the sound over the whole frequence range feels deeper. The soundstage is noticably bigger and sounds more three-dimensional (with your eyes closed you can imagine where the instruments are playing). I tested them together after I gave the 80 a two hole vent and felt on the back of the driver, and the bass was deeper and the highs rounder, but not as deep and round as the 225. Then I built the CherryGrado from the 80i and that blew the 225 out of the water.
> ...


 
  
 ebay is still not local though. any international shipment will get 45% tax so any used goods bought internationally doesn't result to savings. OTOH, buying new goods internationally could result in some savings i.e. the sony ma900 was $130 when i bought it and $300 here. i still save $80 by buying it from japan.
  
 im not opposed to buying used. in fact the hd600 that im considering to buy, if i buy it, it's going to be  most ilkely used and not new.
  
 im not sure about modding my sr60. one i dont have the solder tools, and two, the 45% import tax it will cost on getting the materials in...


----------



## 020Assassin

rovopio said:


> im not sure about modding my sr60. one i dont have the solder tools, and two, the 45% import tax it will cost on getting the materials in...


 
  
 If you have a hair dryer, a ballpoint pen, (adhesive) felt, and hot glue, you can do the vent mod.


----------



## whirlwind

rovopio said:


> i think the local audio knows the fact that sr325is a good model. it cost $400 here so, that's far outside what i can spend.
> by the way anybody owns both hd600 and sr325? how does it compare in the midrange alone? does hd600 sounds better or worse in reproducing the midrange?


 
 I use to own a 325is and an HD650....last weekend I was able to hear the HD600, although it was for a very short time.
  
 The HD600 has wonderful mid range as does the 325....tuff call on that one....both are very good......mids are the high point of each can, imho.


----------



## rovopio

whirlwind said:


> I use to own a 325is and an HD650....last weekend I was able to hear the HD600, although it was for a very short time.
> 
> The HD600 has wonderful mid range as does the 325....tuff call on that one....both are very good......mids are the high point of each can, imho.


 
  
 how much brighter is the sr325i?


----------



## parbaked

I use vintage MS2 and new HD600.
 Both are excellent. 
 i prefer the HD600 with my Burson HA-160D and the MS2 with my ECP Black Diamond.
  

  
 I don't need more...


----------



## whirlwind

rovopio said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I use to own a 325is and an HD650....last weekend I was able to hear the HD600, although it was for a very short time.
> ...


 
 The 325is is a fair amount brighter than the HD600 and it is a huge amount brighter than the HD650
  
 I have not heard a 325e so I can not comment on that.
  
 The HD600 and HD650 win in comfort, as both are over ear  but both are a little harder to drive than the 325is....honestly all 3 are very good headphones......when i had my RS1i...I had the HD650 and those headphones complimented each other very well and they matched my amp in spades!


----------



## rovopio

somebody local is selling hd600 for $270 vs new price at $480.
 The same person is also selling little dot mk3 for $200... vs. importing a new mk3 to where im at, is $320...
  
 which one do you guys think is better for me to buy from a SQ standpoint?
 i have doubts on buying a used tube amps since i heard that tube amps need maintenance and i'm not sure how much mileage have the tube amps gone through and whether proper maintenance has been done or not by the owner...


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> locally probably. not from head-fi though as international shipment will cost me 45% tax so that cuts out any savings i'll get from buying used.
> 
> i'll check out the LD 1+ reviews on google... i need something to smoothen the sr80e treble peaks for my ear sensitivity but other than that, the midrange is a bliss.


 
 You can check out the LD1+ Thread right here on H-F.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

LD 1+ and Grados are a match made in headphone heaven. That's all you need to know.


----------



## parbaked

rovopio said:


> i have doubts on buying a used tube amps since i heard that tube amps need maintenance and i'm not sure how much mileage have the tube amps gone through and whether proper maintenance has been done or not by the owner...


 
 The tube amps being suggested don't need maintenance.
 Just put in a new set of tubes when you get it and keep the others as back-up.
 You should be good for a long time....


----------



## rovopio

armandhammer said:


> LD 1+ and Grados are a match made in headphone heaven. That's all you need to know.


 
  
  


joseph69 said:


> You can check out the LD1+ Thread right here on H-F.


 
  
  


parbaked said:


> The tube amps being suggested don't need maintenance.
> Just put in a new set of tubes when you get it and keep the others as back-up.
> You should be good for a long time....


 
  
 i think i either buy this used LD MKIII or hd 600 from this local seller. im not entirely sure which one i should buy though.
 any advice which one is a better buy considering the price and my desire for a better midrange?
  
 if it's the LD mkIII, i'll pair it with the dt880 and the sr80e.
 if it's the hd 600, i'll pair it with the magni 2 uber i already have at home
  
 For the moment i write off LD mk 1+ since getting the used mkIII and importing the mk1+ cost roughly the same at ~$200.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

020assassin said:


> Does the 325iS everything the 325e does? Because I think my 325iS is already pretty allround, while still retaining the 'Grado Sound'


 
 No the 325is does not do everything the 325e. In fact I believe the opposite, that the 325e can do more thing than the 325is. However I still prefer the IS for their excellence in Vocal and Metal.


krutsch said:


> Oh, sorry, I meant "wad of cash" relative to me. It's the WA3 with the following tubes:
> 
> Driver: (stock) 6922, Telefunken E188CC, Amperex Bugle Boy 6DJ8/ECC88, Reflector 6N23P-EV, Siemens E88CC, Philips Heerlen E288CC
> Power: (stock) 6080, Tung-Sol 7236, 6520, 5998, Sylvania 7236
> ...


 
@Krutsch can you please explain what are "driver" and what are"power" tubes? Are "power" for gains? I'm not sure about "driver" though.


whirlwind said:


> I use to own a 325is and an HD650....last weekend I was able to hear the HD600, although it was for a very short time.
> 
> The HD600 has wonderful mid range as does the 325....tuff call on that one....both are very good......mids are the high point of each can, imho.


 
 Can't agree more on the midrange, but these 2 cans are for completely different purpose, I believe.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

And I echo @ArmAndHammer's opinion that I+ and Grados are a match made in heaven. No that's not an opinion, that's a fact. The I+ has never disappointed me once with Grado, and all of my most recent 8 pairs are Grado. You get tube rolling at a very special price, you can roll opamp as well.
  
 Also the gains on I+ is enough to drive power-hungry headphones, especially when you use high-gains tubes. I do remember someone mentioned on head-fi that an email from David (of LD) stated if you want to drive low-impendance cans like Grado, the I+ is the way to go. I have not tried more expensive LDs yet, so I can't give you any recommendation, other than that I'm even happier with my I+ than with my (sold) 325e and my Gr10.


----------



## parbaked

rovopio said:


> i think i either buy this used LD MKIII or hd 600 from this local seller. im not entirely sure which one i should buy though.
> any advice which one is a better buy considering the price and my desire for a better midrange?
> 
> if it's the LD mkIII, i'll pair it with the dt880 and the sr80e.
> ...


 
 Buy the headphones you like first...if you love your cans everything else will fall into place.
 If your cans aren't pleasing you, changing that with amps is a waste of time and money.
 Your Schiit will drive HD600 nice.
 The Little Dot MKIII is not best with Grados. It is an OTL amp and designed to drive cans like the HD600.
 The only Little Dot tube amp that is magic with Grados is the 1+ that has been suggested.
 If you like your Grados and Beyers (if the Beyers are the 32ohm version) the Little Dot 1+ will be a good buy.


----------



## joseph69

armandhammer said:


> LD 1+ and Grados are a match made in headphone heaven. That's all you need to know.


 
 Hey, I think I've heard your LD1+ before!


----------



## whirlwind

parbaked said:


> rovopio said:
> 
> 
> > i think i either buy this used LD MKIII or hd 600 from this local seller. im not entirely sure which one i should buy though.
> ...


 
 +1


----------



## rovopio

whirlwind said:


> +1


 
  
 well. that's exactly why i ask. as i said on the previous post, i have vestibular neurinitis so i can't wear my sr80e for longer than 2 hours. i had little problem with sr60 before that but i guess the problem developed over time.
  
 i also said that while i have no problem with bright treble, physically, my inner ear couldn't take it. i moved on to shure 940 which, while perfect, the warranty claim is the most horrible experience on customer service i've ever experience in my life. and i'm not exaggerating. Not only that they were rude, they also blatantly lied in regards to the replacement item.
  
 here's the post about my inner ear situation and my cans development in general. www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/22080#post_11228723
  
 so now im looking for a sr80e / shure940 replacement that can gives me that nice unrecessed midrange without getting RS2e which i couldn't afford at my current state.
 i just bought a dt880 last month, it arrived last week, and while the bass and the trebles are good, the midrange, especially the female vocals are a little recessed and lacking. And while dt880 have good bass, i don't really need bass that much.
  
 i posted all this two pages or so back, and that's why i asked you guys this question. which one would be the smarter option considering my desire of wanting that good midrange that sr80e provided.
  
 is it better to pair the dt880 with the used LD MKIII tube amp or is it better to get the used hd600 with the magni 2 uber i have at home?
 the used hd600 cost more at $270 compared to the LD MKIII at $200, and as i also said on the previous post, i only have $200 to spent really...
  
 *oh, also, i know how sr325i sounds but, similar to sr80e, i don't think i can wear it for more than an hour or two. it's just one of the ear but it bright treble gave that ear a sharp pain. Not to mention nobody's selling sr325i/e used, and at $400 i can't afford it either.
  
 and that's how i came to the conclusion of trying to figure out how the hd600 actually sound by asking you guys. There's no place to audition here in this part of asia. There's no return policy either. (well i'm buying either of the two used, so the return policy part doesn't really matter).
  
 so that's all my situations in relation to my questions...


----------



## parbaked

If allergic to treble but desiring nice midrange, I'd get the HD600 to pair with your Schiit and sell everything else.
 I have HD600 and would be happy with them as my only cans paired with a decent amp.
 I'm not confident any Grado in your budget (<PS500) will solve you treble situation.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

joseph69 said:


> Hey, I think I've heard your LD1+ before!


 
 haha....yup....so you know firsthand how awesome it is....lol


----------



## joseph69

armandhammer said:


> haha....yup....so you know firsthand how awesome it is....lol


 
 +1
 Glad to hear your still enjoying it after some time now.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Look for some used RS2 and use a warm amp. A warm amp really took care of any brightness issues I had with my RS1 which wasn't much to begin with, but now they are a delight.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Has anybody tried the Geekout 450 with their Grados yet? Only a couple of Posts, none since last October, would be interested in this pairing.


----------



## 416288

Got some SR325i (see avatar) and currently demoing some PS500 for the week.  Would TTVJ flats tame the treble in the SR325i and maybe bump up the bass?  I'm wondering if I could get my SR325i to sound like this PS500e by getting the TTVJ flat pads on there.
  
 Granted, I won't get the improvements like the extra instrument separation or the smoothness of the mids, but it'd tide me over until I can actually get my hands on the PS500 for real.


----------



## joseph69

l33tpeas said:


> Got some SR325i (see avatar) and currently demoing some PS500 for the week.  Would TTVJ flats tame the treble in the SR325i and maybe bump up the bass?  I'm wondering if I could get my SR325i to sound like this PS500e by getting the TTVJ flat pads on there.
> 
> Granted, I won't get the improvements like the extra instrument separation or the smoothness of the mids, but it'd tide me over until I can actually get my hands on the PS500 for real.


 
 TTVJ Flat Pads will tame the highs/give more overall bass.
 I don't know if it will sound like the PS-500's...I've never heard them.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

l33tpeas said:


> Got some SR325i (see avatar) and currently demoing some PS500 for the week.  Would TTVJ flats tame the treble in the SR325i and maybe bump up the bass?  I'm wondering if I could get my SR325i to sound like this PS500e by getting the TTVJ flat pads on there.
> 
> Granted, I won't get the improvements like the extra instrument separation or the smoothness of the mids, but it'd tide me over until I can actually get my hands on the PS500 for real.


 
 I don't think you will ever get the SR325i to sound like the PS500 or vice versal. They're much too different. If you want bass I'd suggest trying tubes amps or JDS C421/C5 for that. You won't be disappoint. Then again, they're not the PS500.


----------



## rovopio

parbaked said:


> If allergic to treble but desiring nice midrange, I'd get the HD600 to pair with your Schiit and sell everything else.
> I have HD600 and would be happy with them as my only cans paired with a decent amp.
> I'm not confident any Grado in your budget (<PS500) will solve you treble situation.


 
  
 i like bright headphone really. i love my sr60. i used it since 2008? 2010? it's a long time. somewhere along the way i got vestibular neurinitis on one of my ear and the crystal inside my ear moved a little so i have balance problem as well. Moved on to sr80e just because the sr60 broke (not really, but sort of)
  
 So not at all allergic, i have no problem with bright treble, but my ear can't take it, physically speaking.
 Regarding the Grado budget situation, yeah i'm aware of that. Which is why on the posts i made 4 pages ago (no 2 pages ago apparently)-i said i'm not done with grado and will someday, a day far in the future, i'll get the RS2(x). i doubt it's still the E series by the time i have enough money to buy it.
 I like the reference series design better than the professional design...
  
 i like everything about the dt880 but their midrange. And the only thing i care about is the midrange, haha. i'm spoiled by my grado sr60.


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> And the only thing i care about is the midrange, haha. i'm spoiled by my grado sr60.


 
 +1
 For me…there's nothing like that Grado mid-range!!!


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> +1
> For me…there's nothing like that Grado mid-range!!!


 
  
 i would've been happy with sr325 used when somebody (eventually) will sell it locally. but i still remember the sr325i sound and i dont think my right ear can take it.
  
 i LOVE it though. it's a worthwhile upgrade from the sr80e. i dont know about $400 for budget-fi person, but it does show how insanely good the sr80e value is at the price it retails. (or the rest of the prestige range are just overpriced). Arguments can be made for both...


----------



## Krutsch

parbaked said:


> I use vintage MS2 and new HD600.
> Both are excellent.
> i prefer the HD600 with my Burson HA-160D and the MS2 with my ECP Black Diamond.
> 
> ...


 

 Beautiful amp. Congrats!


----------



## Krutsch

williamleonhart said:


> @Krutsch *can you please explain what are "driver" and what are"power" tubes?* Are "power" for gains? I'm not sure about "driver" though.


 
  
 I can't, but these guys can: http://www.head-fi.org/t/534985/power-versus-driver-tubes-question


----------



## rovopio

armandhammer said:


> Look for some used RS2 and use a warm amp. A warm amp really took care of any brightness issues I had with my RS1 which wasn't much to begin with, but now they are a delight.


 
  
 nobody is selling rs2 at $200. haha. i'd snatch it up if there's somebody that sell it that cheap.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

I don't know what they go for used. Shouldn't be much more than that considering you can get the RS1 for $400ish used.


----------



## rovopio

it's $650 for rs2e here. i dont think i can get rs2i for $200 used unfortunately 
  
 i wish they made a second run for the bushmills grado. i wasn't even on head-fi when it was produced probably. i'd love to have one. it looks so good. don't much care about the sound. its just look beautiful


----------



## HPiper

rovopio said:


> i think the local audio knows the fact that sr325is a good model. it cost $400 here so, that's far outside what i can spend.
> by the way anybody owns both hd600 and sr325? how does it compare in the midrange alone? does hd600 sounds better or worse in reproducing the midrange?


 

 Worse


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

rovopio said:


> it's $650 for rs2e here. i dont think i can get rs2i for $200 used unfortunately
> 
> i wish they made a second run for the bushmills grado. i wasn't even on head-fi when it was produced probably. i'd love to have one. it looks so good. don't much care about the sound. its just look beautiful


 
 Well may I ask what country you live in, specifically?


----------



## whirlwind

rovopio said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > +1
> ...


 
 To be perfectly honest with you.......The Grado mids are to die for and I understand that you would love to have one.....but if your right ear can not stand the treble, well....then unfortunately you are going to have to move on.
  
 The PS500 has the least amount of treble of any Grado.
  
 The HD650 has very mids, beautiful and the treble is just about as laid back as you can get.....maybe try to audition them.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

For the 2nd time f*tards have tried to scam me when I post WTB. Last time it was on a local forum in Singapore (I was looking for the 325) and this time it's for my PS500 WTB on head-fi.

  
 Anyway this is how it always goes:
 - Some newly-registered member posts a message and asks to contact me via email. Which I did.
 - He sends me some photos. _I use the Search by Image on google_ and find out that the scam boys took the photos from some listings or reviews online.
 - At this point it's clear, but I just want to play along. So I say Ok I'd pay.
 - What he says may vary, but the scammer will definitely say that they have some problem with PayPal and tell you to use MoneyGram or Western Union instead.
 - He will dodge all identity questions and will pressure you into sending money as soon as possible, saying other deals pending.
  
 - In the end the scammers give me these two address to send MoneyGram/WU to:
Name: Harry Baker
432 Ouellette Ave, Windsor, Ontario N9A 1B2, Canada
Account name: hmyviews (google this), gmail also the same, but he also use the name Max Fazer.
  
Name.. Andraya Scott Harris
Address....1340 Oak Forest Dr
Round Rock, TX 78681 USA
Account name on Head-fi: dadreq, email vas3212@gmail.com


----------



## whirlwind

Good Saturday morning to you all.


----------



## gregsmee

williamleonhart said:


> For the 2nd time f*tards have tried to scam me when I post WTB.


 
 Damn dude that sucks. Well caught though


----------



## ruthieandjohn

williamleonhart said:


> And I echo @ArmAndHammer
> 's opinion that I+ and Grados are a match made in heaven. No that's not an opinion, that's a fact. The I+ has never disappointed me once with Grado, and all of my most recent 8 pairs are Grado. You get tube rolling at a very special price, you can roll opamp as well.
> 
> Also the gains on I+ is enough to drive power-hungry headphones, especially when you use high-gains tubes. I do remember someone mentioned on head-fi that an email from David (of LD) stated if you want to drive low-impendance cans like Grado, the I+ is the way to go. I have not tried more expensive LDs yet, so I can't give you any recommendation, other than that I'm even happier with my I+ than with my (sold) 325e and my Gr10.



This picture, posted in passing to support the thread, makes my mouth water! Beautiful SR325E and the match-made-in-heaven LD1+ amp, both in beautiful condition and well lighted. Makes me put both on my wish list!


----------



## jaywillin

doesn't really show here, but what a venue !!
  

  

  

  
  
 i think i hear duane here in derek's playing more here than any other song, maybe it's the interplay with eric


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> i LOVE it though. it's a worthwhile upgrade from the sr80e. i dont know about $400 for budget-fi person, but it does show how insanely good the sr80e value is at the price it retails. (or the rest of the prestige range are just overpriced).


 
 The 325 is a nice upgrade from the 80…and yes, the 80 is insanely priced for such performance.
   
  
  
 Quote:


rovopio said:


> it's $650 for rs2e here. i dont think i can get rs2i for $200 used unfortunately
> 
> i wish they made a second run for the bushmills grado. i wasn't even on head-fi when it was produced probably. i'd love to have one. it looks so good. don't much care about the sound. its just look beautiful


 
 There were 2 batches made of the Bushmills X…but they retailed for ($395.00 U.S.). I owned a pair from the second batch, and sold them for much more than retail, so even if you bought them *new* at retail they would have cost you about ($600.00) and forget about the price you would have paid used!!!


----------



## rovopio

whirlwind said:


> To be perfectly honest with you.......The Grado mids are to die for and I understand that you would love to have one.....but if your right ear can not stand the treble, well....then unfortunately you are going to have to move on.
> 
> The PS500 has the least amount of treble of any Grado.
> 
> The HD650 has very mids, beautiful and the treble is just about as laid back as you can get.....maybe try to audition them.


 
  
 i know i have to move on from prestige series.
 i'm still keeping the sr80e... and the reference series wood cup is nice to own someday. There's no place to audition on my part of the world sadly. and between hd600 and hd650, im leaning towards hd600 exactly because it seems like it's the brighter of the two. Also people are saying hd650 is _picky _with amps. im not sure how true that is, but the thing is i only have magni 2 uber in my possession and im not sure it can drive the hd650 satisfactorily...
  


joseph69 said:


> The 325 is a nice upgrade from the 80…and yes, the 80 is insanely priced for such performance.
> There were 2 batches made of the Bushmills X…but they retailed for ($395.00 U.S.). I owned a pair from the second batch, and sold them for much more than retail, so even if you bought them *new* at retail they would have cost you about ($600.00) and forget about the price you would have paid used!!!


 
  
 is there any reason Grado decided to make this a two-time limited thing instead of annual / seasonal production or even plain regular production?


----------



## jaywillin




----------



## rovopio

.....


----------



## Jbgoth

Since this is being discussed, is the little dot 1+ regular or hybrid better for Grados?


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> is there any reason Grado decided to make this a two-time limited thing instead of annual / seasonal production or even plain regular production?


 
 I don't know why…I guess to make a limited production for collectors.
  


jbgoth said:


> Since this is being discussed, is the little dot 1+ regular or hybrid better for Grados?


 
 LD1+ Hybrid.


----------



## whirlwind

rovopio said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > To be perfectly honest with you.......The Grado mids are to die for and I understand that you would love to have one.....but if your right ear can not stand the treble, well....then unfortunately you are going to have to move on.
> ...


 
 The HD600 and HD650 are both 300 ohm cans....if you can drive one...you can drive both


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Can anyone offer a comparison between the Grado GS1000i and the Grado GS1000e?
  
 I have a GS1000e on order, but it has been slow in coming.  If the GS1000i, which IS in stock at my favorite audio store, is comparable, I will likely consider it.
  
 Thanks for any insight you can provide!


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> Can anyone offer a comparison between the Grado GS1000i and the Grado GS1000e?
> 
> I have a GS1000e on order, but it has been slow in coming.  If the GS1000i, which IS in stock at my favorite audio store, is comparable, I will likely consider it.
> 
> Thanks for any insight you can provide!


 
 i've had all three versions, my favorite is the E, more refinement, texture, no hardness in the treble, but still extended, still grado
 i'd wait, but that's me


----------



## kramer5150

Sorry if this is a re-post, or buried somewhere deep in the half decade of this thread.  I tried the forum search and came up with nothing.
  
 What are the differences between ear zonk pads and the standard OEM ones?... do you think they are worth the $$ saved (or conversely worth the additional $$ spent)?
  
 thanks grado-heads


----------



## Jbgoth

I've narrowed it down to the PS500e or the RS1e. I mentioned earlier that I tried the PS500 and loved the sound signature. However, I there wasn't any headroom on the PS500 playing poorly recorded/mastered music from my iPhone 6+. It was suggested that I buy an amp, and after research it seems like a Little Dot 1+ hybrid would
be the proper choice. 

Has anyone listened to the PS500e and the RS2e? Im open to any model actually. My budget is up to $700. 

Thank you!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

kramer5150 said:


> Sorry if this is a re-post, or buried somewhere deep in the half decade of this thread.  I tried the forum search and came up with nothing.
> 
> What are the differences between ear zonk pads and the standard OEM ones?... do you think they are worth the $$ saved (or conversely worth the additional $$ spent)?
> 
> thanks grado-heads


 
 The Grado OEM pads have multiple densities of foam in them... for example, the part that sits against your head is the densest.  The Ear Zonk are all the same density.  I've had both... I much prefer the Grado OEMs... worth the extra price... but I also prefer even more whatever pad size your Grado headphones come with (some folks buy a different size pad to for example make their PS500 look like a PS1000... impresses friends but I don't think it sounds as good.  Grado chooses their pad size as part of their overall headphone design).


----------



## joseph69

jbgoth said:


> I've narrowed it down to the PS500e or the RS1e. I mentioned earlier that I tried the PS500 and loved the sound signature. However, I there wasn't any headroom on the PS500 playing poorly recorded/mastered music from my iPhone 6+. It was suggested that I buy an amp, and after research it seems like a Little Dot 1+ hybrid would
> be the proper choice.
> 
> Has anyone listened to the PS500e and the RS2e? Im open to any model actually. My budget is up to $700.
> ...


 
 I love my RS1i and would highly recommend it!
 I've never heard the PS-500, but a lot of people love it.
 However, these models carry two different sound signatures (from reading about the PS-500) so it would be a matter of preference. [size=x-small]Most aren't liking the RS1e (but that [/size]doesn't[size=x-small] mean you won't) It is said that the RS-2e sounds more like the RS-1i.[/size]
You could also buy a used RS-1i.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

jbgoth said:


> I've narrowed it down to the PS500e or the RS1e. I mentioned earlier that I tried the PS500 and loved the sound signature. However, I there wasn't any headroom on the PS500 playing poorly recorded/mastered music from my iPhone 6+. It was suggested that I buy an amp, and after research it seems like a Little Dot 1+ hybrid would
> be the proper choice.
> 
> Has anyone listened to the PS500e and the RS2e? Im open to any model actually. My budget is up to $700.
> ...




Cannot comment on the RS1e, but I am absolutely loving my new PS500e. Especially with the Earzonk G-Pads.


----------



## jaywillin

wildcatsare1 said:


> Cannot comment on the RS1e, but I am absolutely loving my new PS500e. Especially with the Earzonk G-Pads.


 
 you cheaped out kev ?? tisk, tisk ! lol


----------



## Wildcatsare1

jaywillin said:


> you cheaped out kev ?? tisk, tisk ! lol:evil:




Cheap yes, just experimenting, really , is there a difference? Not between my being cheapskate or not, the pads Jay, lol?


----------



## jaywillin

wildcatsare1 said:


> Cheap yes, just experimenting, really , is there a difference? Not between my being cheapskate or not, the pads Jay, lol?


 
 i couldn't swear in sound, but yes, in fit, shape there is some difference


----------



## Jbgoth

I could buy the PS500e from headphone.com and receive 20% off this weekend. Interesting, all of the other models are sold out.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

jbgoth said:


> I could buy the PS500e from headphone.com and receive 20% off this weekend. Interesting, all of the other models are sold out.


 

 to sure, but I think headphone.com has a tendency to be "out of stock" on all but select items on these "20% off weekends", just sayn' .


----------



## Jbgoth

I'm not familiar with them. They just came up in a Google search.


----------



## jaywillin

jbgoth said:


> I could buy the PS500e from headphone.com and receive 20% off this weekend. Interesting, all of the other models are sold out.


 
 not on grado's, the sale code worked yesterday on them, i hesitated, it doesn't work today


----------



## Wildcatsare1

They are a good company, with excellent customer service. So the selective sale shouldn't reflect on your buying decision. Secondly, you will love the PS500e's, they are fantastic headphones, even with my cheapskate Earzond G's (per Jay). I have been told but multiple people on this thread, and Todd at TTVJ, that they prefer the 500e to the RS1e. You should also check out TTVJ, I think they will price match, and Todd is a fantastic Guy to work with!


----------



## Jbgoth

wildcatsare1 said:


> They are a good company, with excellent customer service. So the selective sale shouldn't reflect on your buying decision. Secondly, you will love the PS500e's, they are fantastic headphones, even with my cheapskate Earzond G's (per Jay). I have been told but multiple people on this thread, and Todd at TTVJ, that they prefer the 500e to the RS1e. You should also check out TTVJ, I think they will price match, and Todd is a fantastic Guy to work with!




Thanks for all your help.  I'm sold with the PS500e. As for ordering from that website, I guess the coupon doesn't work for Grado. 

I looked up the size of the little dot 1+ hybrid. Too bad it's not little!!


----------



## whirlwind

jbgoth said:


> wildcatsare1 said:
> 
> 
> > They are a good company, with excellent customer service. So the selective sale shouldn't reflect on your buying decision. Secondly, you will love the PS500e's, they are fantastic headphones, even with my cheapskate Earzond G's (per Jay). I have been told but multiple people on this thread, and Todd at TTVJ, that they prefer the 500e to the RS1e. You should also check out TTVJ, I think they will price match, and Todd is a fantastic Guy to work with!
> ...


 
 the little dot 1+ is not very big....like 6 1/2" long and 4" wide


----------



## ArmAndHammer

jbgoth said:


> Thanks for all your help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Are you looking for something that you can stick in your pocket? The LD1+ is pretty small for a desktop amp.


----------



## bbophead

ruthieandjohn said:


> kramer5150 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry if this is a re-post, or buried somewhere deep in the half decade of this thread.  I tried the forum search and came up with nothing.
> ...


 

 I have the G-Cush for comfort and sound.   My friends wouldn't be impressed since they don't know a thing about headphones.


----------



## Jbgoth

whirlwind said:


> the little dot 1+ is not very big....like 61/2" long and 4" wide




It weighs 3.3 pounds. I was originally looking at the Cayin C5 or the JDS labs C5 or C5D which is a little over a pound. 

@ArmAndHammer Yes, something which is more portable.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

ruthieandjohn said:


> The Grado OEM pads have multiple densities of foam in them... for example, the part that sits against your head is the densest.  The Ear Zonk are all the same density.  I've had both... I much prefer the Grado OEMs... worth the extra price... but I also prefer even more whatever pad size your Grado headphones come with (some folks buy a different size pad to for example make their PS500 look like a PS1000... impresses friends but I don't think it sounds as good.  Grado chooses their pad size as part of their overall headphone design).


 

@kayandjohn you definitely have much more Grado experience than I do, but I absolutely love the G-Pads with my 500e's. I care less how they look or who they impress, sonically they are outstanding. I do lust after your collection though...PS1000's would be a nice gesture too a new Gradoite...


----------



## whirlwind

jbgoth said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > the little dot 1+ is not very big....like 61/2" long and 4" wide
> ...


 
 You are looking for a portable amp, not a desktop......that is a whole other ball game


----------



## whirlwind

wildcatsare1 said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > The Grado OEM pads have multiple densities of foam in them... for example, the part that sits against your head is the densest.  The Ear Zonk are all the same density.  I've had both... I much prefer the Grado OEMs... worth the extra price... but I also prefer even more whatever pad size your Grado headphones come with (some folks buy a different size pad to for example make their PS500 look like a PS1000... impresses friends but I don't think it sounds as good.  Grado chooses their pad size as part of their overall headphone design).
> ...


 
 lol.....I hear you...my friends are *far *from impressed with my gear.......they tell me that i have more funds than brains  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 In a way , I do envy them though, they love music, and have no desire to spend over a couple hundred dollars to enjoy it...or maybe even less....it is all about the music for them.
  
 I do believe that we could all learn from them in a weird sort of way......and not do so much "critical" listening....and just enjoy the music.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jbgoth said:


> I could buy the PS500e from headphone.com and receive 20% off this weekend. Interesting, all of the other models are sold out.


 

 Do It!  But prepare... it was the PS500 that led me down the path of perdition to subsequently buy 9 Grado headphones (with one more still on order) and 2 Grado amps!!!!  For Shame!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

whirlwind said:


> lol.....I hear you...my friends are *far *from impressed with my gear.......they tell me that i have more funds than brains
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You know, I thought that way until my wife gave me my Grado PS1000s.  Since then, I have rearranged my listening area to have a comfortable chair for listening to them.  I find that, WAYYY more than with any other headphone (including my Sennhesier HD 800 (with its matching Colorware red-and-black amp!) I find myself Just Listening through my PS1000s.  Not pecking on my iPad or doing housework on foot, but sitting and just listening to the music.  It was the combination of those headphones and the upgraded chair that caused my music to move from background to foreground.  And I look forward to listening to them, using them as a mental reward to myself for completing a task (clean this toilet in 10 min and then go listen!!!).
  
 I sure LOVE these PS1000s!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jbgoth said:


> Thanks for all your help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Don't know if you are considering solid state amps, but the JDS Labs C-Moy with Bass Boost (in the Altoid mint box) is Fabulous with Grados.  Some claim that the $350 Grado RA-1, costing 5X the price of the C-Moy, is the same circuit.  I have both and I don't think they sound the same, but I do know that the Altoid mint box is small and the amp is Great!  Bass boost is switchable, and some folks switch out different op-amps just as people roll tubes with the LD 1+.
  
 Oh, and if you order the C-Moy new direct from JDS,  and if you tell them what headphones you will be using it for, they will tune it for that headphone.
  
 More here:  http://www.jdslabs.com/products/1/cmoybb-v2-03-headphone-amplifier/


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > lol.....I hear you...my friends are *far *from impressed with my gear.......they tell me that i have more funds than brains
> ...


 
 Yeah, a comfy chair is a must for listening to music.....and a place to sit your bourbon


----------



## ruthieandjohn

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, a comfy chair is a must for listening to music.....and a place to sit your bourbon


 

 ... or my Bushmill's Irish whiskey, if ever I am so fortunate as to snare a pair of Grado Bushmills at a price I can afford.


----------



## bbophead

ruthieandjohn said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, a comfy chair is a must for listening to music.....and a place to sit your bourbon
> ...


 

 Yah, Yah.  If I go to Irish, I do Powers.  Mostly I go to bourbon which is Weller.  Wonderful!


----------



## jaywillin

warren, derek, and jimmy !


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> I sure LOVE these PS1000s!


 
 Received a GS-1 this afternoon and I'm listening with the PS1K's!
 Very smooth with a natural sound…nothing but the music.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > I sure LOVE these PS1000s!
> ...


 
 Congrats, Joseph....you looking for a better SS amp than the soloist ?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Received a GS-1 this afternoon and I'm listening with the PS1K's!
> Very smooth with a natural sound…nothing but the music.


 
 very nice joseph !


----------



## jaywillin

jaywillin said:


> warren, derek, and jimmy !




 added some other versions of this classic !


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Listening to this through RS1i. I had a friend over on Thursday, and made them listen to it. They started crying, because they just realized what music is supposed to sound like...


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

@kayandjohn  How do you think the M100 compare to the Grados? I've heard that they are quite close to the Porta Pro (which, IMO, is closer to the SR60 than other entry-level cans). Having a closed pair for the streets will be nice, and I'm thinking about the M100


----------



## one1speed

jbgoth said:


> I could buy the PS500e from headphone.com and receive 20% off this weekend. Interesting, all of the other models are sold out.




I tried this as well. Once I got to check out, screen said the discount wouldn't work for the PS500. Pisser, but think I'll pop for them anyway and see what they are all about, compare to the RS2es I currently have.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

one1speed said:


> I tried this as well. Once I got to check out, screen said the discount wouldn't work for the PS500. Pisser, but think I'll pop for them anyway and see what they are all about, compare to the RS2es I currently have.


 

 I highly recommend you give Todd at TTVJ a call prior to purchasing them anywhere else in the States. He sponsored the loaner program for the launch of the "e" Series and was great about working with me when I purchased mine. You can contact him here.
  
 http://www.ttvjaudio.com 
  
 Cheers,


----------



## ruthieandjohn

> Quote:
> 
> 
> williamleonhart said:
> ...


 


>


  
 The V-MODA M-100 has wonderful bass, much more than  Grado, and is over-ear rather than on-ear as most Grados are, and hence are more comfortable (but they do clamp rather firmly!).  Since they are closed, they both insulate you from outside noises and insulate folks around you from your music.
  
 The Grados are lighter in weight and have a wonderful transparency, speed, and openness in their middle and upper range, and their bass, while much lighter than the M-100, is clearer, in that you hear more of the harmonics and tone of a low note rather than a lonely fundamental frequency... i.e. low notes on a Grado are not as strong but distinguish among instrument types and have better discernable pitch.  Since the Grados are open, the sound is less echo-y than with the M-100s.  However, the on-ear Grados (all but the G1000 and PS1000) do not seem to me to have as large a soundstage as the M-100, for some reason.
  
 M-100 has made it to Tyll Hertsen's Wall of Fame at innerfidelity.com, a privilege he reserves for only about 10  closed headphones.  The Grado Prestige Series, on the other hand, has been acclaimed by Consumers' Reports as The Best (of the top 10 headphones, the five Grado Prestige Series models were in the first seven, including #1, which is the SR325e, and #2).
  
 Both M-100 and Grado work well straight from an iPod, but are improved by an amp.  M-100 has a wonderful matching amp from V-MODA (Versa I think it is called); the Grados have a wonderful matching amp from Grado (RA-1).
  
 M-100 comes in a really enticing great box (look at the one in the picture in my classified in my signature line); Grado comes in a pizza box.  M-100 has a light cable of about 3-1/2' length with an inline mic and pause/resume switch (NOT a full iPod control with volume); Grado has a heavy 6 foot cable that you have to figure out what to do with if you are using it with a portable iPod.
  
 M-100 actually fold up for portability and go into a hard case with a belt clip (again, see my photos).  Grados don't.  
  
 M-100s have Italian style (as does my favorite car, the FIAT) and advertise with wonderful videos and beautiful models and sizzle and flash.  They were designed by crowd sourcing and interesting stories elsewhere in head-fi.org relate how user feedback was used to improve headphone aspects right down to the click that the hinges make when you unfold the headphones.  Grados have a retro styling reminiscent of World War II radio headphones.  They actually developed a line of headphones specifically for head-fi.org (called the HF1 and HF2... similar to the present Grado PS500) and limited their sale --- they are collectors items now.  Grados are built in the United States.
  
 The Grado that corresponds in price to the V-MODA M-100 is the SR-325e.  It takes the openness of the "Grado sound" almost to an extreme... brighter and more transparent and faster than the other Grado Prestige Series members, loved by many but fatiguing to some.
  
 We can look at how folks who have both rank one vs. the other... here are 10 persons' rank-order list from one year's worth (2000 headphone rankings) of the thread "Rank The Headphones That You Own."  There is one row of 5 lists here, then another row of 5 more lists. As you can tally, the Grado SR325(i or non-i) are ranked above the M-100 by all three of the 10 people that had M-100s that also had the SR325.
  

  
  
 Hope this helps!
  
 Oh, and of course, comparison plots...
  


*Grado SR325 (blue) has less low-frequency response but more treble transparency than V-MODA M-100 (red)*
  


*Noise isolation of the Grado SR325 (blue) is nearly non existent, while the V-MODA M-100 (red) provides -25 dB isolation in the range of speech:  this is what one would expect from an open (Grado) vs closed (V-MODA) headphone.*


----------



## one1speed

wildcatsare1 said:


> I highly recommend you give Todd at TTVJ a call prior to purchasing them anywhere else in the States. He sponsored the loaner program for the launch of the "e" Series and was great about working with me when I purchased mine. You can contact him here.
> 
> http://www.ttvjaudio.com
> 
> Cheers,




Thx. I have emailed with them in the past and am planning to order from them, both the phones and the G Cush. 

Appreciate the heads up.


----------



## HPiper

X marks the spot where the Grado and the V-Moda match.


----------



## rovopio

guys!

some of you read my posts for the past 3 days regarding the perfect budget-fi replacement to sr80e (which was shure 940), and what could replace that in terms of midrange. Today i tried playing around with Foobar equalizer. this is my first time playing around with equalizer. as som of you may know from the content of my posts, im quite new to head-fi and sound description world. (though i had grado since i was of legal age to drive).

anyway....  and 


basically i tried my best to replicate the sr325 midrange frequency graph with equalizer as my primary issue with the dt880 is that the upper mids isn't as forward as the grado. and voila! now the dt880 sounds good! 

Also, according to the FR, the dt880 has slight roll-off at 2k-6k so since i haven't change anything at the 2k-6k range while adding 1-5db to the 1000-2000 range it gives the illusion that the midrange is overpowering the treble somewhat, which i don't mind one bit! Well i feel like i lose some micro-details but i love me some equalized-dt880-to-mirror-sr325i

hah!


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Congrats, Joseph....you looking for a better SS amp than the soloist ?


 
 Thank you!
 I had my heart set on a GS-1 when I decided to get a S amp…so I went on HeadAmps site and ordered a GS-1 only realize when I went to proceed to pay, it was then the site said "sold out". I didn't know they haven't been made for a while now, so I bought the Soloist, but all along knew if I found a GS-1, I would buy it, and the opportunity came along, so I bought it. It's not so much that I was looking for a better SS amp, the Soloist is a great amp, and wouldn't have bought anything else if the opportunity for the GS-1 didn't come along. So I just need to listen to the GS-1 (only listened for less than an hour before) and hear which I prefer. I'm also waiting for the upgraded Dynalo+ modules from Justin at HeadAmp to arrive and hear how they sound. In the very short listening time, the amp sounds very smooth/natural. 
  


jaywillin said:


> very nice joseph !


 
 Thank's Jay!
 I'll give some impressions in couple of days.


----------



## kramer5150

ruthieandjohn said:


> The Grado OEM pads have multiple densities of foam in them... for example, the part that sits against your head is the densest.  The Ear Zonk are all the same density.  I've had both... I much prefer the Grado OEMs... worth the extra price... but I also prefer even more whatever pad size your Grado headphones come with (some folks buy a different size pad to for example make their PS500 look like a PS1000... impresses friends but I don't think it sounds as good.  Grado chooses their pad size as part of their overall headphone design).


 
 OK great thanks for that information!!  I think I'll give the Zonks a try, they're affordable enough to at least demo them first hand.  I always found the Grado pad higher density layer to be a little abrasive against my outer ears.  I have been wearing modded S-Cush comfy pads for so long now for their comfort factor... it might be difficult going back.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

> > williamleonhart said:
> >
> >
> > > @kayandjohn  How do you think the M100 compare to the Grados? I've heard that they are quite close to the Porta Pro (which, IMO, is closer to the SR60 than other entry-level cans). Having a closed pair for the streets will be nice, and I'm thinking about the M100
> ...


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

kramer5150 said:


> OK great thanks for that information!!  I think I'll give the Zonks a try, they're affordable enough to at least demo them first hand.  I always found the Grado pad higher density layer to be a little abrasive against my outer ears.  I have been wearing modded S-Cush comfy pads for so long now for their comfort factor... it might be difficult going back.


 

 The Earzonks are much more easy on the ear - they're softer and feel nicer. One thing I don't like about stock pads is that they're too harsh at first and when they're near disintegration... they're gross.
  
 But then the Earzonks change the sound. The EZ L-cushs will change your Grados similar to what the tape mod does. I've found on my old, un-burnt 325e that the EZs do tame the trebs and make the sound warmer. However the EZs will make your cans lose details in bass and lower-mids.
 To have the maximum bass Grados, try this: put the PS500 on EZ L-Cush, tape-mod them, and put them on a warm, bassy tube amp (like the LD I+ with Mullards CV4010). There, you've just Beats-ified your Grados! Not that I recommend you to, cos tape-moding the EZ L-Cushs give horrible Metal riffs.
  
 The EZ G-cushs look substantially less-sophisticated than the stock ones - that's to spell "cheaper" (and "looking a whole lot cheaper"). I don't have the stock Gs with me here to compare, but on my old MSPro modded to MS Ultimate, the G-cushs lose a few details at the lower ends.
  
 Normally G-cushs will drain your Grados of bass and turn mids and trebles into shrieking. As the PS500 are already bassy in comparison to the SR and RS line, on this wood-metal hybrid pair, that's not a problem anymore. I've said it once and I will say it again, that SR and RS cans (as well as all the Aless) sound like defective speakers to me when equipped with G-cushs (EZs or stock), but in 3 days I've grown very fond of my PS500 with G-cushs. Instrumental piano and classical music sound great on this one. Now I have 2 pairs of Grados, one with better highs and one with better lows - I just need the 325is (yep, specifically, the IS) to fill in the blank, and then that's it for the upgraditus instinct in me.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Again thanks to @kayandjohn for your informative post. I've not been able to audition the M100 yet, perhaps next week I'll go to a local headphone store. It's hard to believe that a closed pair can have larger soundstage than the Grados, but it's true that 325is are very intimate. The 325e, while sounding airier, still count as "intimate" to me. 
  
 Anyway, in term of sound, the M100 seems promising. Perhaps I can even order a customized pair.


----------



## kramer5150

Great thanks for that feedback!!  I really appreciate it.
 I am asking about the EZ pads for my SennGrado modded SR60i... which has a pretty pronounced bass-heavy signature.  So I want to try the EZ G-cush pads to try and tame the bass and also increase soundstage / imaging.


----------



## wormsdriver

Bah! The left driver on my Gs1ki bit the dust yesterday morning while watching a movie. I started hearing a distortion on the left side when low frequencies came on, then in a matter of seconds the volume on that side started dropping till it was completely dead. 
They are now on their way to Brooklyn for repairs...


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> Bah! The left driver on my Gs1ki bit the dust yesterday morning while watching a movie. I started hearing a distortion on the left side when low frequencies came on, then in a matter of seconds the volume on that side started dropping till it was completely dead.
> They are now on their way to Brooklyn for repairs...


 
 my 325e's just made that trip, new drivers, added a 1/4" jack, and back to me in just over a week, listening to them right now !


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Bah! The left driver on my Gs1ki bit the dust yesterday morning while watching a movie. I started hearing a distortion on the left side when low frequencies came on, then in a matter of seconds the volume on that side started dropping till it was completely dead.
> ...


that's great news Jay! Last time I sent in a pair of sr80's it took em like a month to get back, hopefully I get them back within two weeks.


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> that's great news Jay! Last time I sent in a pair of sr80's it took em like a month to get back, hopefully I get them back within two weeks.


 
 they told me about two weeks, and i got a pleasant surprise one day in the mail , i didn't get a notice that they were even on the way back


----------



## wormsdriver

I was considering (for a second) to have them put a 1/8" cable, but I'd rather it stays a 1/4". Can't wait to have them back!


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats, Joseph....you looking for a better SS amp than the soloist ?
> ...


 
 Well, Congrats, Joseph...I am glad you find one...they are supposedly a very, very nice amp....your cans deserve it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Everybody getting their new amps is making me impatient in getting mine.....been waiting for months now......breathe deep....relax   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


kramer5150 said:


> Great thanks for that feedback!!  I really appreciate it.
> I am asking about the EZ pads for my SennGrado modded SR60i... which has a pretty pronounced bass-heavy signature.  So I want to try the EZ G-cush pads to try and tame the bass and also increase soundstage / imaging.


 
 In my experience when putting the G cushion on any Grado, that did not come with it as stock.....it did just what you are looking for....less bass and increased soundstage, you should be good.
  


wormsdriver said:


> Bah! The left driver on my Gs1ki bit the dust yesterday morning while watching a movie. I started hearing a distortion on the left side when low frequencies came on, then in a matter of seconds the volume on that side started dropping till it was completely dead.
> They are now on their way to Brooklyn for repairs...


 
 Sorry to hear this, worms.....hopefully that will make a fast and healthy recovery and be home soon!


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> ********snip Sorry to hear this, worms.....hopefully that will make a fast and healthy recovery and be home soon!


 
 thanks. as luck would have it (I guess), I had just sold my Sr225 earlier that day (or the day before?), so that cash will go into bringing the Gs1ki home!


----------



## whirlwind

Yeah, I saw that those nice pink driver 225's had sold.


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, I saw that those nice pink driver 225's had sold.


 
 between the Ps1k, Gs1ki and Pink Rs1 + limited listening time, the 225 weren't getting used at all. They deserve a new home where hopefully they'll be more appreciated


----------



## whirlwind

A pink driver RS1....now there is a rare headphone


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> A pink driver RS1....now there is a rare headphone


 
 comes with a purdy wooden box too!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




       
  





 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## whirlwind

Wonderful....and very tuff to find!


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> I just need the 325is (yep, specifically, the IS) to fill in the blank, *and then that's it for the upgraditus instinct in me.*


 
 Best of luck with that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
Quote:
  


wormsdriver said:


> Bah! The left driver on my Gs1ki bit the dust yesterday morning while watching a movie. I started hearing a distortion on the left side when low frequencies came on, then in a matter of seconds the volume on that side started dropping till it was completely dead.
> They are now on their way to Brooklyn for repairs...


 
 Sorry to hear this.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


whirlwind said:


> Well, Congrats, Joseph...I am glad you find one...they are supposedly a very, very nice amp....your cans deserve it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you again whirlwind!
 Patience…before you know it you will have your new amp, then you can sit down and enjoy it!
 And from all the rave posts/reviews, Glenn's amps are well worth the wait, and your almost there!
 I also agree that the (G) cushions on any SR/RS model does exactly what your describing…but is not for my tastes.


----------



## HPiper

jaywillin said:


> my 325e's just made that trip, new drivers, added a 1/4" jack, and back to me in just over a week, listening to them right now !


 

 What is going on with all these failures on the new Grado's?


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> What is going on with all these failures on the new Grado's?


 
 not sure, my driver just blew, POP, and it was gone
 worms was an "i" so it was older


----------



## joseph69

My 325is (about 3yrs old) out of no were just lost its detail/clarity (2-3 months ago). It sounded very veiled/muffled and I could only hear the lower frequencies for the most part, so I sent them to Grado ($40.00 or $45.00) and they came back perfect sounding again! Took me almost a month to get them back.


----------



## plonter

The 325's sound warm and bassy next to the HD800, "tubey" sounding. 
  
 joseph69, I hope maybe my 325e's got sick too


----------



## Krutsch

jaywillin said:


> not sure, my driver just blew, POP, and it was gone
> worms was an "i" so it was older


 

 yup... my older RS2i had a driver fail. I was impressed how fast Grado fixed and returned them; even put on new pads.
  
 I am a Grado fan for life.


----------



## Jbgoth

ruthieandjohn said:


> Don't know if you are considering solid state amps, but the JDS Labs C-Moy with Bass Boost (in the Altoid mint box) is Fabulous with Grados.  Some claim that the $350 Grado RA-1, costing 5X the price of the C-Moy, is the same circuit.  I have both and I don't think they sound the same, but I do know that the Altoid mint box is small and the amp is Great!  Bass boost is switchable, and some folks switch out different op-amps just as people roll tubes with the LD 1+.
> 
> Oh, and if you order the C-Moy new direct from JDS,  and if you tell them what headphones you will be using it for, they will tune it for that headphone.
> 
> More here:  http://www.jdslabs.com/products/1/cmoybb-v2-03-headphone-amplifier/




 That seems like the perfect solution for something portable. I will buy the little dot & the c-moy. Thanks for the info.


----------



## pdrm360

pdrm360 said:


> Santa gave me a pair of the RS1e today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I put the new RS1e on sale. I don't need them since I have another pair of the RS1e and also a pair of the RS1i.  PM me if anyone is interested.
  

 left to right: RS1e w/G-cush, the new RS1e, and RS1i


----------



## Eric510

Just wondering if anyone else is pairing their GS1000e with the Schiit Valhalla 2. The pairing is leaving a bit to be desired. Granted, I've probably got about 15 hrs on the GS1000e and 5 hrs on the tube amp but, I'm just feeling a bit underwhelmed. Things should get better with time, no? I don't have much interest in fighting with an EQ to get the sound I want and I'm more then willing to put in the time - I guess I'm just curious as to what I can expect after a proper break-in period. Essentially the pairing sounds a bit bright and I'm not getting the warm and fuzzies I was expecting. I know the Valhalla is a relatively neutral sounding amp but, I was expecting a bit more warmth.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## jaywillin

eric510 said:


> Just wondering if anyone else is pairing their GS1000e with the Schiit Valhalla 2. The pairing is leaving a bit to be desired. Granted, I've probably got about 15 hrs on the GS1000e and 5 hrs on the tube amp but, I'm just feeling a bit underwhelmed. Things should get better with time, no? I don't have much interest in fighting with an EQ to get the sound I want and I'm more then willing to put in the time - I guess I'm just curious as to what I can expect after a proper break-in period. Essentially the pairing sounds a bit bright and I'm not getting the warm and fuzzies I was expecting. I know the Valhalla is a relatively neutral sounding amp but, I was expecting a bit more warmth.
> 
> Thanks!


 
 grado's aren't usually considered warm headphones, although the gs1000's, and the ps500 are the warmer of the grado's i think, 
 as for break in, i think by 30 hours or so you'll see most of the improvement , maybe a little longer.
 as for the valhalla 2, i've heard it, and i'm thinking about buying one.
 not sure about burn in with it, although tubes in general are going to need some, some tubes a few hours, some a lot, i've heard some need more than a hundred
 i've heard most of the grado's (mostly "i" versions) i've owned the gs1000e, and i have a 325e right now
 of all the grado's have had, the gs1ke is about my favorite


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Agreed. Grados are not warm, but ps500 and ps1000 are warmer than the other indeed. Actually I've found that the gs1000 is warmer as well. Burning in Grados should take at least 50 hours at least, and in the end I've found that all Grados sound very pleasant. At first they always sound harsh and unrefined. So don't worry too much. Having gone through the burning in of sr60 and 75% of the 325e, I know how impatient you can get, though


----------



## diamondears

whirlwind said:


> Wonderful....and very tuff to find!



Why doesn't Grado Labs revive those pink drivers?


----------



## ThickGlasses

diamondears said:


> Why doesn't Grado Labs revive those pink drivers?


 
 They really should. So much pizzazz


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> Wonderful....and very tuff to find!



they really are! Hell, I've seen more Ps1 for sale the last 12 months than a pink driver Rs1.




jaywillin said:


> hpiper said:
> 
> 
> > What is going on with all these failures on the new Grado's?
> ...








krutsch said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > not sure, my driver just blew, POP, and it was gone
> ...




Same here man. Though it wont be free, I really appreciate the fact that Grado will still service their headphones long after your warranty has passed.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Minty fresh....I agree....the JDS Labs cMoy is a great little amp for the Grados.


----------



## st3al

Grado SR-80i with memory foam pads, aluminium rodblocks and leahter headband.


----------



## ThickGlasses

st3al said:


> Grado SR-80i with memory foam pads, aluminium rodblocks and leahter headband.


 
 I think that's the comfiest looking thing I've ever seen.


----------



## st3al

They are very comfy  , but if the thickness isn't like in the picture you will feel the driver housing hitting your ears and thats very annoying after 20 o 30 minutes...

The first one that I made was 30mm ( about an inch and a quarter) and those in the picture are 50mm (about 2 inches).


----------



## pdrm360

st3al said:


> They are very comfy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 they're just ugly.


----------



## joseph69

st3al said:


> They are very comfy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 A few years back I came very close to cutting my memory foam pillows just to experiment, but glad I didn't because my pillows are great!
 Anyway, how does this effect the sound?
 I would have to think the sound would be very muffled, no? This was another reason I didn't do it.


----------



## st3al

it's just like the quarter mod you'd do on comfies, but here you're using memory foam. You know, memory foam which adjusts perfectly to whatever it comes into contact with. Perfect seal around the ears, it really lets the bass shine.

No, it does not get muffled. Not at all. I get bass, and keep the grado magic going on.


----------



## joseph69

st3al said:


> it's just like the quarter mod you'd do on comfies, but here you're using memory foam. You know, memory foam which adjusts perfectly to whatever it comes into contact with. Perfect seal around the ears, it really lets the bass shine.


 
 Yes, I understand the concept, but how does the mid-range detail/clarity sound with the density of the memory foam?


----------



## stacker45

armandhammer said:


> Minty fresh....I agree....the JDS Labs cMoy is a great little amp for the Grados.


 
  
 Nice, I recently bought a BSG C-Moy, and I still can't believe how good it sounds. It's dead quiet, it has solid deep bass, and very detailed.
  
 I'm not very familiar with the JDS, does yours have bass boost?, and also, what OPamp does it have?


----------



## st3al

I don't know how to really describe this, every detail is present, you hear the kicks and the bass strings so clearly, but suddenly you hear the hi hat very detailed, the soundstage is wider, you feel the athmosphere. When you hear the bass so detailed you think that the mids and highs are dead, but no.

I've tried full leather pads, and they sound like you put a pipe in front of the driver, and I was specting that to happen with this material, but no, it's not the case. Quarter mods pads gives you a tad of bass and a lot more highs.


----------



## joseph69

st3al said:


> I don't know how to really describe this, every detail is present, you hear the kicks and the bass strings so clearly, but suddenly you hear the hi hat very detailed, the soundstage is wider, you feel the athmosphere. When you hear the bass so detailed you think that the mids and highs are dead, but no.
> 
> I've tried full leather pads, and they sound like you put a pipe in front of the driver, and I was specting that to happen with this material, but no, it's not the case. Quarter mods pads gives you a tad of bass and a lot more highs.


 
 I'm surprised, I would have thought the opposite. I tried the Ear Zonk vinyl cushions and they TOTALLY destroyed the Grado magic. Glad to hear this mod doesn't! Enjoy!


----------



## NatetheGreat

I've never heard a pair of grados before, can anyone tell me how they compare to say a dt770 pro? Those are my current headphones and they're amazing but I wonder if grado was the better choice. My only problem was that they're open cans (as i recall) and I hear the bass isn't great.


----------



## diamondears

st3al said:


> I don't know how to really describe this, every detail is present, you hear the kicks and the bass strings so clearly, but suddenly you hear the hi hat very detailed, the soundstage is wider, you feel the athmosphere. When you hear the bass so detailed you think that the mids and highs are dead, but no.
> 
> I've tried full leather pads, and they sound like you put a pipe in front of the driver, and I was specting that to happen with this material, but no, it's not the case. Quarter mods pads gives you a tad of bass and a lot more highs.



Well then, Grado Labs should make 'em!


----------



## st3al

diamondears said:


> Well then, Grado Labs should make 'em!




There are a lot of new materials and headphone manufacturers keep using pleather, foam and velour, maybe those are the only ones that applies to regulations, who knows.


----------



## vodkex

st3al said:


> Grado SR-80i with memory foam pads, aluminium rodblocks and leahter headband.
> 
> *pics*


 
  
 Having read what it's done to your Grados... I should give memory foam a try, apart from how comfortable it is.


----------



## joseph69

natethegreat said:


> My only problem was that they're open cans (as i recall) and I hear the bass isn't great.


 
 Yes, they are all open back dynamic HP's.
*The bass is excellent in QUALITY*…if its deep bass in quantity your looking, for rather than quality, you may not like them.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

stacker45 said:


> Nice, I recently bought a BSG C-Moy, and I still can't believe how good it sounds. It's dead quiet, it has solid deep bass, and very detailed.
> 
> I'm not very familiar with the JDS, does yours have bass boost?, and also, what OPamp does it have?


 
 Bass boost and it runs the OPA2227P op amp and it is removable so you can roll opamps if you want.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Also, if anyone needs some memory foam...I have a 4 inch king size mattress topper worth of it that I can cut chunks off of and send out for anyone that wants to play around with it. You pay shipping of course.


----------



## XLR8

st3al said:


> Grado SR-80i with memory foam pads, aluminium rodblocks and leahter headband.


 

 Wow...
 Looks like something one could eat.
 Gradoapples LoL...


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Hey Guys I am getting a little rattle on my right side with the new 500e. Only happens with very bass heavy tracks. I don't believe it's a blown drive, it sounds fine on everything else, any thoughts?


----------



## Krutsch

wildcatsare1 said:


> Hey Guys I am getting a little rattle on my right side with the new 500e. Only happens with very bass heavy tracks. I don't believe it's a blown drive, it sounds fine on everything else, any thoughts?


 

 I had that happen with my RS2i (thought it was a falling driver) and sent them into Grado for repair. I would recommend the same.


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> Hey Guys I am getting a little rattle on my right side with the new 500e. Only happens with very bass heavy tracks. I don't believe it's a blown drive, it sounds fine on everything else, any thoughts?


 
 Sounds like something called "Grattle" which Grado's do if there is a hair in the driver or some foreign object…although (thankfully) I've never experienced this myself, many have, so I'm sure someone else can be more informative about this. Try blowing lightly into the driver to possibly remove whatever may be causing this, if "Grattle" is the case.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

OK, took off the G's and the felt cover, "blew gently" on both sides of the driver (sorry but what I am picturing could have been a Steinfeld Episode). Put the L's back on and couldn't replicate the "grattle", so put the g pads back on, all is apparently well!!!! Thanks Krutsch and Joseph!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

wildcatsare1 said:


> Hey Guys I am getting a little rattle on my right side with the new 500e. Only happens with very bass heavy tracks. I don't believe it's a blown drive, it sounds fine on everything else, any thoughts?


 
 I have encountered "Grattle" before. Sometimes it could be as simple as a hair get stuck in between the pads and the cups. Sometimes it's a blown driver. If you've made sure there is no hair (or other foreign objects) stuck in the drivers, send them to Grado for repair.
  
 Also, I've found that a old, washed-out cush can make Grattle worsened. This happened to my friend's SR80i about 2 years ago.


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> OK, took off the G's and the felt cover, "blew gently" on both sides of the driver (sorry but what I am picturing could have been a Steinfeld Episode). Put the L's back on and couldn't replicate the "grattle", so put the g pads back on, all is apparently well!!!! Thanks Krutsch and Joseph!


 
 Great!
 Like I said, I've never experienced this but have read about this possible solution, glad it worked out for you.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

wildcatsare1 said:


> OK, took off the G's and the felt cover, "blew gently" on both sides of the driver (sorry but what I am picturing could have been a Steinfeld Episode). Put the L's back on and couldn't replicate the "grattle", so put the g pads back on, all is apparently well!!!! Thanks Krutsch and Joseph!


 
 Actually just blow from the inside. Or you can use a can of pressed air to do that. It may be gone for just a few minutes and return later, so you should check back to be sure.


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> Actually just blow from the inside. Or you can use a can of pressed air to do that. It may be gone for just a few minutes and return later, so you should check back to be sure.


 
 Pressured air may be too strong for the voice coil, no?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

joseph69 said:


> Pressured air may be too strong for the voice coil, no?


 
 That can be. Anw my friend used pressured air to fix his Grattle. It's gone for a few minutes, then it's there again. Using your mouth to blow the driver can leave saliva.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

williamleonhart said:


> That can be. Anw my friend used pressured air to fix his Grattle. It's gone for a few minutes, then it's there again. Using your mouth to blow the driver can leave saliva.


 

 Ok, the mystery, at least to me deepens....the Earzonk G-pads still has a rattle, the Grado L-pad's don't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, fit, higher pressure on extended deep notes (reaching)????


----------



## maxifunk

wildcatsare1 said:


> OK, took off the G's and the felt cover, "blew gently" on both sides of the driver (sorry but what I am picturing could have been a Steinfeld Episode). Put the L's back on and couldn't replicate the "grattle", so put the g pads back on, all is apparently well!!!! Thanks Krutsch and Joseph!


 

 So your using G pads on your 500e? Are you happy with it?
 Personally I am not loving the L pads on 500e's very much.


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> Ok, the mystery, at least to me deepens....the Earzonk G-pads still has a rattle, the Grado L-pad's don't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hmm, lose fitting pad being vibrated from the extended deep bass???
 Switch the E-Z (G) cushions from R/L and see if you get the same results.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Max, love the g pads, much more comfortable and sound great. Now if I can just figure out the rattle on the right side. Running through test tracks with the L's back on, very uncomfortable, but no rattle, or at least significantly less.


----------



## maxifunk

wildcatsare1 said:


> Max, love the g pads, much more comfortable and sound great. Now if I can just figure out the rattle on the right side. Running through test tracks with the L's back on, very uncomfortable, but no rattle, or at least significantly less.


 

 That is so strange, I would send Grado an email to see what they suggest. It would seem the pads should not make that much of difference.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

joseph69 said:


> Hmm, lose fitting pad being vibrated from the extended deep bass???
> Switch the E-Z (G) cushions from R/L and see if you get the same results.


 

 OK, switched back to the g pads, reversed sides, also reversed the felt cover right too left, so far no rattle.
  
 If you have TIDAL, maybe on Spotify too haven't checked, The Absolute Sound, "Hearts of Space".  Track 8, "Soma", not really my type of music, but a great bass test track. Playing it again, no rattles so far.......


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Here's what I figure: the EZ often boost the bass (at least to me), which definitely worsen your Grattle problems (the heavier the bass, the more Grattle). So I think the problem is there in your driver, the pads either signify it or hide it. If it's convenient, send the PS500 to Grado so that they can check it for me. I'm pretty sure they're going to say that as well.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

williamleonhart said:


> Here's what I figure: the EZ often boost the bass (at least to me), which definitely worsen your Grattle problems (the heavier the bass, the more Grattle). So I think the problem is there in your driver, the pads either signify it or hide it. If it's convenient, send the PS500 to Grado so that they can check it for me. I'm pretty sure they're going to say that as well.


 

 lehoang, thanks, I will call Grado or Todd tomorrow and see. The weird thing is now that I have the G pads back on, switched, plus switched the felt covers, I am not able to replicate the rattle.
  
 Anybody else have a couple of bass heavy tracks to recommend? This one is getting a little old.


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> plus switched the felt covers, I am not able to replicate the rattle.


 
 What "felt" covers are you referring too?
 Do you have a nylon type covering (like a stocking) over the drivers, then you put your L/G cushions on over them?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

joseph69 said:


> What "felt" covers are you referring too?
> Do you have a nylon type covering (like a stocking) over the drivers, then you put your L/G cushions on over them?


 

 Yes, it came with the L over them.


----------



## 020Assassin

st3al said:


> They are very comfy  , but if the thickness isn't like in the picture you will feel the driver housing hitting your ears and thats very annoying after 20 o 30 minutes...
> 
> The first one that I made was 30mm ( about an inch and a quarter) and those in the picture are 50mm (about 2 inches).




I see your drivers are 'bare'. Usually, Grado 80 drivers are covered with white cloth.


----------



## 020Assassin

wildcatsare1 said:


> Yes, it came with the L over them.




Can you post a picture of the driver, driver with the felt, and perhaps try to put the L on without the felt?

For deep bass heavy tracks, check out Nils Petter Molvaer - Khmer. Can be found on Youtube, but the whole CD is great.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

OK, First, drivers, without felt socks, second drivers covered, third L's, without felt socks... 
 Quote: 





020assassin said:


> Can you post a picture of the driver, driver with the felt, and perhaps try to put the L on without the felt?
> 
> For deep bass heavy tracks, check out Nils Petter Molvaer - Khmer. Can be found on Youtube, but the whole CD is great.


 

 OK


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

wildcatsare1 said:


> lehoang, thanks, I will call Grado or Todd tomorrow and see. The weird thing is now that I have the G pads back on, switched, plus switched the felt covers, I am not able to replicate the rattle.
> 
> Anybody else have a couple of bass heavy tracks to recommend? This one is getting a little old.


 
 Lenka - You will be mine (chorus)
 Florence & The Machine - Remain nameless (through out)
 Metallica - Enter Sandman (first distorted riffs)
  
 When my friend's SR80i had Grattle, it showed on these. And sure, it was frustrating: everything else seems fine, even some bass-heavy songs like Haggard - Herr Mannelig won't have a problem. Plus, the Grattle will only show on certain (higher) volumes, e.g. on 20% it won't on 30% it will.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

And what are those "felt covers"?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

williamleonhart said:


> Lenka - You will be mine (chorus)
> Florence & The Machine - Remain nameless (through out)
> Metallica - Enter Sandman (first distorted riffs)
> 
> When my friend's SR80i had Grattle, it showed on these. And sure, it was frustrating: everything else seems fine, even some bass-heavy songs like Haggard - Herr Mannelig won't have a problem. Plus, the Grattle will only show on certain (higher) volumes, e.g. on 20% it won't on 30% it will.


 

 That describes it, sometimes the same songs, at the same point, but other times no....But it is bass heavy, or at a lot of energy driven by choirs, singing full tilt at the upper mid range, just a bit of crackling, very unnerving to have the wonderful clarity interrupted at certain parts of a piece. As a stark difference with the clarity and purity!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

williamleonhart said:


> And what are those "felt covers"?


 

 The covers shown in my pictures for Assassin, they came with the HP and L pads. Pictured above.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

So they came in box or did you diy these felts? I haven't seem them before, are they in fact just some sort of S-cushs or do they serve other purpose?


----------



## st3al

Indeed, I've removed the cloth, I didn't hear any difference. 

I'm listening Valentina Lisitsa - Valentina Plays Liszt. I'm confused, I know that this cd was recorded while she was playing a grand piano. I play the piano just a little bit, the grand piano samples that I have doesnt sound like that unless I crank the reverb all the way up, it sounds darker.

Before I was listening Jordan Rudess - Notes on a Dream, he used a home studio piano because he wanted a personal perspective. I dont like the sound. 

I think that this pads are good only for progressive metal and rock, I can't enjoy classical music neither David Bowie voice because sounds echoed, last night I thought that this was the perfect ear pad...

Now I'm listening to the same tracks with my koss portapros, and I get the harmony that I was specting. 

Tsuyoshi Yamamoto Trio sounds anemic with the koss, with the grados I feel that I'm there, listening in the same room that they are playing.


----------



## 020Assassin

wildcatsare1 said:


> The covers shown in my pictures for Assassin, they came with the HP and L pads. Pictured above.


 
 Those look like the covers of the PX 100 II. Dark gauzy foam that fits right over the driver. I suggest leaving them off, they might cause the grattle because they will move with heavy bass.
  
 I know some people put the PX covers on to 'soften the high frequencies', but I don't think they improve the sound.
  
 Try NPM - Khmer:


----------



## 020Assassin

st3al said:


> Indeed, I've removed the cloth, I didn't hear any difference.


 
  
 The cloth is protective, to prevent dust from entering the driver. Why did you remove it? It's not restricting the sound, but you open your driver up to dust and hairs that can cause grattle.


----------



## st3al

Didn't know about that, dang I'll need to find a replacement cloth


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

020assassin said:


> The cloth is protective, to prevent dust from entering the driver. Why did you remove it? It's not restricting the sound, but you open your driver up to dust and hairs that can cause grattle.


 
 Does it cover the back or the front? I''ve never seen a Grado coming with this cloth, nor do I see any on the photos online


----------



## whirlwind

That black cloth that covers the drivers is news to me also.....almost look like comfy pads from the picture.
  
 I have never seen that before.


----------



## jaywillin

wildcatsare1 said:


> OK


 
 one of the pairs of ps1000's i had came with some very thin foam over the drivers much the same way, they were held by a rubber band though, i assumed they were placed there by the previous owner. 
 maybe some headphones are coming out of brooklyn with some protection, an email may be in order !


----------



## CH23

020assassin said:


> The cloth is protective, to prevent dust from entering the driver. Why did you remove it? It's not restricting the sound, but you open your driver up to dust and hairs that can cause grattle.


 
 i see some confusion here:
  
 the white "mesh"-like cloth is glued on, and should stay there.
  
 the black foam is for dust protection and can be removed.
 previously the open back of the PS1000's came with that cloth over it (when bought new in box)
  
 but on the front, yeah that is new.


----------



## joseph69

st3al said:


> Didn't know about that, dang I'll need to find a replacement cloth


 
 I've had my 80i's white mesh removed from the drivers for about 3-4yrs now since I modded them with Vibro "Classic" cups…no issue at all, but I do always keep all of my Grados laying flat down.


----------



## 020Assassin

ch23 said:


> i see some confusion here:
> 
> the white "mesh"-like cloth is glued on, and should stay there.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Indeed. The 60i from St3al should have a driver covered with white gauze on the front. Some people remove that cloth, but it's there for a reason: it prevents dirt from entering the holes in the black plastic cover.
  
 The black foam covering the drivers of Wildcatsare1's PS500e is new to me. It's also not glued to the drivers like the white cloth and can be removed without the risk of dust entering the front of the driver. To me, that black foam looks like the covers of the Sennheiser PX 100 II.
 I bought a secondhand SR60 some time ago which had those ear pads, and they are the same as the ear pads that came with my PX (whose drivers ended up in the ZennJazzGrado:
  
 ZennJazzGrado with Sennheiser drivers:
  

  
 CherryGrado with SR80i drivers:


----------



## joseph69

ch23 said:


> i see some confusion here:
> 
> the white "mesh"-like cloth is glued on, and should stay there.
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, the PS1K's come with foam covering the chrome cups for protection while transporting them. No Grado's come with that (black) driver cover that looks like an (S) cushion. I think the (L) cushions @Wildcatsare 1 has are Ear-Zonk brand and they come with the (black) cover for the drivers also…correct me if I'm wrong.
  
 Radio Shack also carries these covers for about ($4-5.00).


----------



## 020Assassin

This is a PX100II thread with pics, that shows the black ear pads: http://www.head-fi.org/t/498027/sennheiser-px-100-ii-review-pics


----------



## Wildcatsare1

OK, so the cloth grill cver is not standard? I'll call Todd and see if he installed them. The L's are Grado though, the G is Earzonk. Both with the normal openings.


----------



## jaywillin

wildcatsare1 said:


> OK, so the cloth grill cver is not standard? I'll call Todd and see if he installed them. The L's are Grado though, the G is Earzonk. Both with the normal openings.


 
 i'd ask todd, or shoot grado an email for sure
 either way, i would think they'd sound better without, but that's guessing


----------



## 020Assassin

wildcatsare1 said:


> OK, so the cloth grill cver is not standard? I'll call Todd and see if he installed them. The L's are Grado though, the G is Earzonk. Both with the normal openings.


 
  
  


jaywillin said:


> i'd ask todd, or shoot grado an email for sure
> either way, i would think they'd sound better without, but that's guessing


 

 Well, the black (removable) pad is not necessary, so you can remove it. I also think it might be a source of grattle, since it can flutter against the driver during low frequencies. The white cloth should be glued to the grill and shouldn't be removed.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Inside my iGrado there's a very thin, round piece of black cloth. I don't know why they're put there, since the driver is protected by the cushions anw. My iG has never rattle, though. 

Sure the white mesh is for protective purpose and generally we should not remove it, but the black one is new to me and it seems quite a few of us have seen that one. My memory do recall some ps1000 that has looks as if their cushs did not have the big opening. That was from an online photo I saw long ago and I think it may be the black cloth we are talking about that give the impression of the big black continuous cushs


----------



## Jbgoth

I found a pair of show demo Grado PS500e with the a 5 foot Black Dragon V2 cable for sale. 

What are your thoughts on adding this cable? 

Would you buy a show demo?

Thank you!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

jbgoth said:


> I found a pair of show demo Grado PS500e with the a 5 foot Black Dragon V2 cable for sale.
> 
> What are your thoughts on adding this cable?
> 
> ...




They should still be under warranty, and partially broken in, I would buy them. I was also thinking of upgrading the cable, but that is definitely down the road, I am really enjoying them as is right now.

How much more is the cable?


----------



## Jbgoth

Sent u a Private message





wildcatsare1 said:


> They should still be under warranty, and partially broken in, I would buy them. I was also thinking of upgrading the cable, but that is definitely down the road, I am really enjoying them as is right now.
> 
> How much more is the cable?




Sent u a private message


----------



## JoeDoe

From the RS1i thread:
  
 Even though I'm largely on my way out of head-fi (sold off 75% of my gear - down to two pairs of headphones and one amp/DAC), I bought a little birthday present for myself last week. Good to have one of Brooklyn's finest on the headphone stand again 
  

  
 RS1i (almost pristine) with Manta headband and recabled with HPL's Silver Ray.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joedoe said:


> From the RS1i thread:
> 
> Even though I'm largely on my way out of head-fi (sold off 75% of my gear - down to two pairs of headphones and one amp/DAC), I bought a little birthday present for myself last week. Good to have one of Brooklyn's finest on the headphone stand again
> 
> ...


 

 So pleased you kept (or got) the RS-1i.  If I could have only one headphone, that would be it.  While my PS1000k sounds better, and my RS1 classic with buttons looks more archival, these are the ones I enjoy the most at all times... in motion and while seated.
  
 BTW... which headphones and DAC/amp did you keep?


----------



## JoeDoe

ruthieandjohn said:


> So pleased you kept (or got) the RS-1i.  If I could have only one headphone, that would be it.  While my PS1000k sounds better, and my RS1 classic with buttons looks more archival, these are the ones I enjoy the most at all times... in motion and while seated.
> 
> BTW... which headphones and DAC/amp did you keep?


 

 Absolutely. Had 3 different 325 variants in 1 month along with a pair of SR80 pinks and SennGrados. They all fell by the wayside (SG is still for sale) and then it hit me. If I could find one of these for a good price, I'd be set. And well, I am. 
  
  
 I kept the ALO Pan Am stack. Gobs of power, noiseless background, tube rolling options, and the different power supplies mean I can take it anywhere I go.


----------



## jaywillin

jbgoth said:


> I found a pair of show demo Grado PS500e with the a 5 foot Black Dragon V2 cable for sale.
> 
> What are your thoughts on adding this cable?
> 
> ...


 
 is that from moon audio ? i'd buy it


----------



## Jbgoth

jaywillin said:


> is that from moon audio ? i'd buy it




Yes, I wasn't sure if I should post that on the forum


----------



## jaywillin

jbgoth said:


> Yes, I wasn't sure if I should post that on the forum


 
 somebody might beat you to it ! lol


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> jbgoth said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I wasn't sure if I should post that on the forum
> ...


 
 Now, Jay.....play nice


----------



## XLR8

Black cloth on grado driver??? 
Bring on the Frankenstein.......


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Now, Jay.....play nice


 
 always !


----------



## Jbgoth

jaywillin said:


> somebody might beat you to it ! lol




Haha, what I meant was I didn't want to promote a website. I wasn't worried someone was going to purchase them.  
Just got off the phone with them, btw. They haven't been sold yet!


----------



## jaywillin

jbgoth said:


> Haha, what I meant was I didn't want to promote a website. I wasn't worried someone was going to purchase them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 i know, just joshing, it's ok, we're always looking for deals and sharing info


----------



## stacker45

armandhammer said:


> Bass boost and it runs the OPA2227P op amp and it is removable so you can roll opamps if you want.


 
  


wildcatsare1 said:


> OK, took off the G's and the felt cover, "blew gently" on both sides of the driver (sorry but what I am picturing could have been a Steinfeld Episode). Put the L's back on and couldn't replicate the "grattle", so put the g pads back on, all is apparently well!!!! Thanks Krutsch and Joseph!


 
  
 Before every listening session, I give my headphones a blow j, I mean, I hold my headphones up, and tilted down toward the floor, and gently blow on both sides of the earcup. I never heard any weird noises, so it seems to be working.


williamleonhart said:


> That can be. Anw my friend used pressured air to fix his Grattle. It's gone for a few minutes, then it's there again. Using your mouth to blow the driver can leave saliva.


 
  
 Blowing = air, spitting = saliva, past the age of say, 3, however there are some kids that are hopeless, those are the ones you see on America's funniest home videos, using every drop of spit that they have, to put out the candles on their birthday cake. Just remember to have your dentures in, before you do it, and you should be fine


----------



## YtseJamer

I'm very very impressed by the PS500e so far!  (I'm driving them with the Schiit Lyr and my DAC is the Emotiva DC-1.)
 
The sound quality is really amazing.  Imagine the clarity of the HD800 mixed with the tonality of the Stax 007 MK2 and the musicality of the old revisions of the RS1 and you get the PS500e.
 
I will go as far as saying that the PS500e are the best Grado headphones that I have ever heard.  (And I have owned all the revisions of the RS1 apart from the new RS1e.)
 
I was hesitant to buy them because I thought that they were going to sound dark like the HF-2 but thank god it's not the case at all.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

^^^+1M^^^ Love the PS500e, straight out off my iPhone, Macbook Pro, iDSD, Lyr 2, scales up well, but easy enough to drive to enjoy away from the desk setup.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I have the ps500 myself, but that's still drool-worthy


----------



## bpcans

ytsejamer said:


> I'm very very impressed by the PS500e so far!  (I'm driving them with the Schiit Lyr and my DAC is the Emotiva DC-1.)
> 
> The sound quality is really amazing.  Imagine the clarity of the HD800 mixed with the tonality of the Stax 007 MK2 and the musicality of the old revisions of the RS1 and you get the PS500e.
> 
> ...


I'm really glad your enjoying the PS500e's. The discription of their sound that you give has me considering giving them a listen. Thanks


----------



## diamondears

ytsejamer said:


> I'm very very impressed by the PS500e so far!  (I'm driving them with the Schiit Lyr and my DAC is the Emotiva DC-1.)
> 
> The sound quality is really amazing.  Imagine the clarity of the HD800 mixed with the tonality of the Stax 007 MK2 and the musicality of the old revisions of the RS1 and you get the PS500e.
> 
> ...



That looks really good.  I should stop visiting this site...

I'm thinking of getting the older version and put G-Cushions into it like what @lehoang15tuoi did. Anybody think this is not a good idea? Having tried vent mod on my SR80i (more like screwdriver "poke" mod), I'm very willing to just vent mod for more bass in case G-Cushions brings out too much treble and mids. 

Comments?


----------



## maxifunk

joedoe said:


> From the RS1i thread:
> 
> Even though I'm largely on my way out of head-fi (sold off 75% of my gear - down to two pairs of headphones and one amp/DAC), I bought a little birthday present for myself last week. Good to have one of Brooklyn's finest on the headphone stand again
> 
> ...


 
  
  


020assassin said:


> Indeed. The 60i from St3al should have a driver covered with white gauze on the front. Some people remove that cloth, but it's there for a reason: it prevents dirt from entering the holes in the black plastic cover.
> 
> The black foam covering the drivers of Wildcatsare1's PS500e is new to me. It's also not glued to the drivers like the white cloth and can be removed without the risk of dust entering the front of the driver. To me, that black foam looks like the covers of the Sennheiser PX 100 II.
> I bought a secondhand SR60 some time ago which had those ear pads, and they are the same as the ear pads that came with my PX (whose drivers ended up in the ZennJazzGrado:
> ...


 
 I have a question did putting your SR80i in wood vastly improve the sound?


----------



## kramer5150

020assassin said:


> CherryGrado with SR80i drivers:


 
  
 Curious, isn't an SR80/i/e driver paired with the Grado 1/8" TRS cable, essentially just an SR60/i/e ?  Did Grado update the 1/8 TRS cable with the additional blue wire/ground to make it like the 1/4" TRS cable?


----------



## 020Assassin

kramer5150 said:


> Curious, isn't an SR80/i/e driver paired with the Grado 1/8" TRS cable, essentially just an SR60/i/e ?  Did Grado update the 1/8 TRS cable with the additional blue wire/ground to make it like the 1/4" TRS cable?




That cable in the picture is the standard 80i cable terminating in a 1/8" jack. The gold adapter for 1/4" is next to the jack. If you enlarge the picture, you can see it clearly.


----------



## 020Assassin

maxifunk said:


> I have a question did putting your SR80i in wood vastly improve the sound?




Oh, yes. Soundis warmer, bass is deeper and more detailed (after vent mod), and the soundstage has increased tenfold.


----------



## joseph69

020assassin said:


> Oh, yes. Soundis warmer, bass is deeper and more detailed (after vent mod), and the soundstage has increased tenfold.


 
 Hmm, I didn't vent my 80i's when I put the Vibrolabs "classic" wooden cups on, but there wasn't any bass increase…if anything the bass/detail/sound-stage stayed the same. When I switched to the (L) cushions, thats when the sound-stage increased, and the bass may have gotten even lighter, but still kept its excellent quality, and the detail/clarity had gotten better. So IME/IMO the (L) cushions changed the sound of my 80i's the most. The wooden cups were for aesthetic purposes mainly…and they are made from Honduran Mahogany wood. I would think the vent mod would have given you the differences that you hear, not so much the cups.


----------



## GotGent

Hey Guys, 225 or 325? Serious dilemma...
  
 Thanks!


----------



## maxifunk

gotgent said:


> Hey Guys, 225 or 325? Serious dilemma...
> 
> Thanks!


 

 I have never tried the 225e but for $50.00 USD more the SR325e is worth the price and then some. But as a friend told me get the highest Grado in your price range and if you like the Grado Sound you'll be happy/ I started out going to get the SR80e then the SR125e then the SR255e then got a $100.00 gift and the SR325e landed in my house. Not one second of buyers remorse.
 although I do wish the ear pads where more comfortable


----------



## icedfirefly

Hello guys.
  
 I`m the owner of a Grado SR60i and i`m more than happy with the sound, but i have a small issue and maybe someone here can help me.
  
 I use glasses, and the pads puts too much pressure over my ear and the metal part of the glasses that goes behind my ears, so after 30 minutes or so it`s pretty unconfortable, after one hours it starts to hurt.
  
 I saw that i could put the G-cushions on them, could that improve a little the situation since they are bigger and they would sit around the ear, right? they are a bit expensive (compared with the headphones, i paid $85 for the SR60i and the pads are $50 or so...)
  
 Are there other good quality and a bit cheaper pads that i could use?
  
 Also, i`m from Spain and the G-cushions are not that easy to get, Grado don`t ship overseas, and the 2 officials shop that i contacted and sell Grado stuff have yet to answer me if they can get them...
  
 I could try to buy some used ones here in Head-Fi maybe...
  
 Thanks in advance!!


----------



## 020Assassin

joseph69 said:


> Hmm, I didn't vent my 80i's when I put the Vibrolabs "classic" wooden cups on, but there wasn't any bass increase…if anything the bass/detail/sound-stage stayed the same. When I switched to the (L) cushions, thats when the sound-stage increased, and the bass may have gotten even lighter, but still kept its excellent quality, and the detail/clarity had gotten better. So IME/IMO the (L) cushions changed the sound of my 80i's the most. The wooden cups were for aesthetic purposes mainly…and they are made from Honduran Mahogany wood. I would think the vent mod would have given you the differences that you hear, not so much the cups.


 

 There's is a whole thread comparing different tonewoods. I have my Senn PX drivers in Khaya Mahogany, but the 80i are set in Cherry, which has different tonal quality than your Vibro Labs Mahogany. And the shape is different, as the Vibro is wider. I compared A/B tested a vented 80i (in the stock cups) with the vented 80i in Cherry and while the bass deepened about the same, in the Cherry the bass was also more detailed, which must be the acoustic qualities of the wood, because the modification of the drivers was the same.
  
 Also, the Senn PX sounds crappy when stock, but sounds great when placed in wooden cups, so the cups are not purely aesthetic. Just as the 325 and 225 have basically the same drivers and cable, but the metal cup of the 325 changes the sound compared to the plastic 225 cup.


----------



## 020Assassin

gotgent said:


> Hey Guys, 225 or 325? Serious dilemma...
> 
> Thanks!


 

 The 225 has a plastic cup and the 325 a metal cup, which is the main difference. I can hear tonal differences and I lean toward the 325 (especially the iS, which I like better than the e), but I think you should audition both and choose what fits you and your music best.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

icedfirefly said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I`m the owner of a Grado SR60i and i`m more than happy with the sound, but i have a small issue and maybe someone here can help me.
> 
> ...


 
 Bend it out! Bend it out until the pressure is reduced enough for you to feel like something is hanging on your head leaving only very small force for you to feel the bass.
  
 Don't buy the G-cushs, cos your Sr60i will sound like defected when equipped with those. Buy the L-cushs instead, but then, you still have to bend the headband out.


----------



## insomniak1

How about the iGrados? Any thoughts?


----------



## insomniak1

maxifunk said:


> I have never tried the 225e but for $50.00 USD more the SR325e is worth the price and then some. But as a friend told me get the highest Grado in your price range and if you like the Grado Sound you'll be happy/ I started out going to get the SR80e then the SR125e then the SR255e then got a $100.00 gift and the SR325e landed in my house. Not one second of buyers remorse.
> although I do wish the ear pads where more comfortable


 
 Ha! This is my story as well. However I'm on the SR225e stage. Won't be long before I "escalate".


----------



## Wildcatsare1

@020Assassin, tried the 500e without the "socks" yesterday, too hot, not by a lot, but enough to make some recordings a bit irritating. So the "socks" are back on. Any thoughts on a substitute, something a bit thinner?


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> @020Assassin, tried the 500e without the "socks" yesterday, too hot, not by a lot, but enough to make some recordings a bit irritating. So the "socks" are back on. Any thoughts on a substitute, something a bit thinner?


 
 Cut stockings into circles a little larger than the drivers and fold the excess back onto the part of the driver were the cushion sits to hold the stocking in place.


----------



## Jbgoth

wildcatsare1 said:


> Hey Guys I am getting a little rattle on my right side with the new 500e. Only happens with very bass heavy tracks. I don't believe it's a blown drive, it sounds fine on everything else, any thoughts?




Are these headphones difficult to use? I've been following your thread about using different pads, socks etc, along with the rattle. I was getting ready to finally order mine today. Yes, this is a real question.


----------



## one1speed

jbgoth said:


> Are these headphones difficult to use? I've been following your thread about using different pads, socks etc, along with the rattle. I was getting ready to finally order mine today. Yes, this is a real question.


 
  
 I have the RS2e with the 500e on the way. I say no, these are very easy to use, but haven't experienced any issues (knock on wood). 
  
 I suspect these 'socks' being mention are for protection during shipping, can't imagine they are intended to be used while listening, but could be wrong. We will see if the 500s show up with them. If they do, I'll reach out to TTVJ and see what their intention is.
  
 Go for it, there are many, many happy Grado owners.


----------



## icedfirefly

williamleonhart said:


> Bend it out! Bend it out until the pressure is reduced enough for you to feel like something is hanging on your head leaving only very small force for you to feel the bass.
> 
> Don't buy the G-cushs, cos your Sr60i will sound like defected when equipped with those. Buy the L-cushs instead, but then, you still have to bend the headband out.


 

 Man, that just worked like magic... listened for two hours, the sound didn`t change at all and i felt not pain and they were a lot more confortable!
  
 Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## GotGent

maxifunk said:


> I have never tried the 225e but for $50.00 USD more the SR325e is worth the price and then some. But as a friend told me get the highest Grado in your price range and if you like the Grado Sound you'll be happy/ I started out going to get the SR80e then the SR125e then the SR255e then got a $100.00 gift and the SR325e landed in my house. Not one second of buyers remorse.
> although I do wish the ear pads where more comfortable


 
 Thanks for the input! I'll have to find a store in SF area that carries them and actually demo them both, I think.


----------



## GotGent

020assassin said:


> The 225 has a plastic cup and the 325 a metal cup, which is the main difference. I can hear tonal differences and I lean toward the 325 (especially the iS, which I like better than the e), but I think you should audition both and choose what fits you and your music best.


 
 Audition it is. I think there is 1 store in San Francisco where you can listen, but unfortunately they aren't hooked up to an amp...Thanks!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

jbgoth said:


> Are these headphones difficult to use? I've been following your thread about using different pads, socks etc, along with the rattle. I was getting ready to finally order mine today. Yes, this is a real question.




No they are very easy to use and great headphones, I would buy them again in a heartbeat! The socks are Grado installed and standard according too Todd at TTVJ. They sound better with them in place, IMO.


----------



## bassboysam

icedfirefly said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I`m the owner of a Grado SR60i and i`m more than happy with the sound, but i have a small issue and maybe someone here can help me.
> 
> ...




I just place my glasses on top of the earpads.


----------



## joseph69

bassboysam said:


> I just place my glasses on top of the earpads.


 
 +1000


----------



## Krutsch

bassboysam said:


> I just place my glasses on top of the earpads.


 
  

 Nice... I never thought of that, but it really works great. Thanks for that tip


----------



## ruthieandjohn

My Grado audio dealer just checked with Grado Labs to find that the GS1000e's that I am expecting are scheduled to go into production at the end of this month!  They say they have been very busy.
  
 Though its a long wait, it's sort of special to have your very own GS1000e just built when you get it!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

^^^Another +1 from a blind, middle age fart who needs reading glasses!
  
 For those who like jazz, I am listening to an excellent recommendation from my buddy @DrJazz, Marty Earlich. Some great recoding that sound spectacular with the iDSD Nano and PS500e, highly recommended for some great new Jazz!


----------



## Danchou

Hey Guys, just got my first Grado fix last week and already considering a purchase :'(

 I can get pretty cheap Allesandro MS-2 for 130€, but I really wanna buy the Grado SR1e.
  
 What would you guys recommend? Money is not that much of an issue, as long as I'm happy with my purchase ;')
  
 If the improvement of the SR1 oder MS-2 is really big, I would rather go with them, since I'm hearing great things about them.


----------



## jaywillin

wildcatsare1 said:


> ^^^Another +1 from a blind, middle age fart who needs reading glasses!
> 
> For those who like jazz, I am listening to an excellent recommendation from my buddy @DrJazz, Marty Earlich. Some great recoding that sound spectacular with the iDSD Nano and PS500e, highly recommended for some great new Jazz!


 
 john coltrane , "lush life" magni2u/modi2u/hfm he-400i here


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

If





insomniak1 said:


> How about the iGrados? Any thoughts?


 it fits, buy it


----------



## 020Assassin

danchou said:


> Hey Guys, just got my first Grado fix last week and already considering a purchase :'(
> 
> 
> I can get pretty cheap Allesandro MS-2 for 130€, but I really wanna buy the Grado SR1e.
> ...




You just missed an Alessandro MS-Pro on eBay. Don't worry, I bought it. 

MS-2 is like the SR325e
RS-1e is like the MS-Pro

So they're pretty much incomparable... If money is no object, I'd either go for a PS500e if you want metal cups, or for the RS1e if you want wooden cups. For some reason, MS-2 is offered second-hand a lot more than the MS-1 (amazing value for the money) and the MS-Pro, so their owners don't hold on to them like they do with the 1 and the Pro.


----------



## joseph69

020assassin said:


> You just missed an Alessandro MS-Pro on eBay.* Don't worry, I bought it.*


 
 LMAO
Enjoy!!!


----------



## 020Assassin

joseph69 said:


> LMAO
> Enjoy!!!




Oh, I will. I've got the distancers to turn it into an MS-Ultimate! That, together with my Stax, will make my SR325iS pretty much redundant.


----------



## rovopio

ms-ultimate.
  
 that's a nice name..


----------



## jaywillin

020assassin said:


> You just missed an Alessandro MS-Pro on eBay. Don't worry, I bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 i can't tell you how many times i came close to hitting the "buy it now" button


----------



## 020Assassin

rovopio said:


> ms-ultimate.
> 
> that's a nice name..


 

 Not my invention, I'm afraid. See this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/323271/alessandro-ms1000-and-ms-ultimate-diy-modding-56k-warning


----------



## 020Assassin

jaywillin said:


> i can't tell you how many times i came close to hitting the "buy it now" button


 

 On that French eBay MS-Pro?


----------



## joseph69

020assassin said:


> Not my invention, I'm afraid. See this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/323271/alessandro-ms1000-and-ms-ultimate-diy-modding-56k-warning


 
 I'm a little confused, the link you posted above show an MS-1…didn't you get an MS-Pro?


----------



## 020Assassin

joseph69 said:


> I'm a little confused, the link you posted above show an MS-1…didn't you get an MS-Pro?


 

 Go beyond the first posts, grasshopper, and read about the MS Ultimate.


----------



## jaywillin

020assassin said:


> On that French eBay MS-Pro?


 
 no, the  U.S. ooooooohhhhhhh it's still there


----------



## 020Assassin

jaywillin said:


> no, the  U.S. ooooooohhhhhhh it's still there


 

 You mean this one? http://www.ebay.nl/itm/Alessandro-Music-Series-Pro-Headphone-32-Ohm-12-30kHz-USED-/331394208839?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item4d28a25447
  
 I bought this one, with a custom leather headband and wooden nubs: http://www.ebay.nl/itm/251794109309?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## jaywillin

020assassin said:


> You mean this one? http://www.ebay.nl/itm/Alessandro-Music-Series-Pro-Headphone-32-Ohm-12-30kHz-USED-/331394208839?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item4d28a25447
> I bought this one: http://www.ebay.nl/itm/251794109309?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 
 yeah, that's the one i'm looking at, i've bought from dealzone music before, great guys, they are dealers


----------



## 020Assassin

jaywillin said:


> yeah, that's the one i'm looking at, i've bought from dealzone music before, great guys, they are dealers


 

 I paid a lot less for mine, but while mine has a custom headband and wooden nubs, it doesn't feature the adapter (I already got one, so no biggie), and no '45-day return and money back' option. The Dealzone seems to be a demo version for 200 less than regular price, so it's a pretty good deal, I guess.
  
 Demo/second-hand MS-Pros are rarely offered, as far as I know.
  
 Meanwhile, I upgraded my SR325iS with an GS headband and metal gimbals and TTVJ flat pads...


----------



## joseph69

020assassin said:


> Meanwhile, I upgraded my SR325iS with an GS headband and metal gimbals and TTVJ flat pads...


 
 Some photo's please?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

OK, just spoke to John Grado on the phone, first, the RS1e "is not, will not be revised", he was very adamit that there is not going to be a revision.

Second, the grill covers, the black foam socks, are not from Grado, mine were the Tour pair, so somebody out there added them. I prefer them on with the G Pads and off with the L Pads.

John is a very nice Man, had a great conversation about his design and sound philosophy, I will include in my 500 e review.


----------



## jaywillin

wildcatsare1 said:


> OK, just spoke to John Grado on the phone, first, the RS1e "is not, will not be revised", he was very adamit that there is not going to be a revision.
> 
> Second, the grill covers, the black foam socks, are not from Grado, mine were the Tour pair, so somebody out there added them. I prefer them on with the G Pads and off with the L Pads.
> 
> John is a very nice Man, had a great conversation about his design and sound philosophy, I will include in my 500 e review.


 
 hopefully this will put the persistent rumors to rest , thanks kev !


----------



## jaywillin

alright gradoheads, i'm looking to do a little something SO :
http://www.head-fi.org/t/751780/grado-325e-terminated-1-4


----------



## 020Assassin

joseph69 said:


> Some photo's please?


 

 Just use your imagination, Joseph:
  
 An SR325is, tenderly embraced by black metal gimbals, sporting a black leather headband, and the drivers covered with thin flat TTVJ pads.


----------



## 020Assassin

jaywillin said:


> alright gradoheads, i'm looking to do a little something SO :
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/751780/grado-325e-terminated-1-4


 

 Jay, is it even burned in?


----------



## jaywillin

020assassin said:


> Jay, is it even burned in?


 
 well, the drivers were replaced when i had it reterminated, so, from then, it doesn't have many hours


----------



## YtseJamer

wildcatsare1 said:


> OK, just spoke to John Grado on the phone, first, the RS1e "is not, will not be revised", he was very adamit that there is not going to be a revision.
> 
> Second, the grill covers, the black foam socks, are not from Grado, mine were the Tour pair, so somebody out there added them. I prefer them on with the G Pads and off with the L Pads.
> 
> John is a very nice Man, had a great conversation about his design and sound philosophy, I will include in my 500 e review.


 
  
 Did he acknowledge that the PS500e sound much better than the RS1e ?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

ytsejamer said:


> Did he acknowledge that the PS500e sound much better than the RS1e ?




No, but he told me the Drivers on the 500e were not designed for G Pads, but followed that with "everybody has their opinion, but that is ours". (No to G Pads). Though, the foam grill covers do sound better with the G's, guess somebody on the Tour forgot to remove them. The L's are better without, the core Grado Sound is there with both options, but classical, big band, live concerts are better with the G, rock and closely miked music, the L.


----------



## 020Assassin

jaywillin said:


> well, the drivers were replaced when i had it reterminated, so, from then, it doesn't have many hours


 
  
 Just curious, why are you trying to sell it? Was there something you didn't like about it, like the weight or the sound? Are you going to replace the 325e with another Grado?


----------



## jaywillin

020assassin said:


> Just curious, why are you trying to sell it? Was there something you didn't like about it, like the weight or the sound? Are you going to replace the 325e with another Grado?


 
 absolutely loved it,awesome value,  i'll be getting another grado


----------



## YtseJamer

jaywillin said:


> absolutely loved it,awesome value,  i'll be getting another grado


 
  
 You should try the PS500e


----------



## llovro

Hey guys!
 I just received used grado sr80i's and I hear static when I plug them in. What can I do with that? Also the left cable is twisted.


----------



## jaywillin

ytsejamer said:


> You should try the PS500e


 
 could be !


----------



## Jbgoth

My Grado PS500e are on their way. Thanks for all your help. Now I just have to order a portable amp.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

jbgoth said:


> My Grado PS500e are on their way. Thanks for all your help. Now I just have to order a portable amp.




Congratulations, on your 500e!!! Hope you like your's as much as I do mine!


----------



## Jbgoth

wildcatsare1 said:


> Congratulations, on your 500e!!! Hope you like your's as much as I do mine!




You have been a big help!!! Can't thank you enough.


----------



## joseph69

llovro said:


> Hey guys!
> I just received used grado sr80i's and I hear static when I plug them in. What can I do with that? Also the left cable is twisted.


 
  
  
 Are you using a 1/8>1/4 adapter?
 Did you try another headphone/output and hear the same thing?
 As far as the left cable being twisted…just remove the driver/cup from the gimbal by spreading the gimbal gently apart and driver/cup will come out (the driver/cup has 2 holes in it and is held in by 2 pins on each side of the gimbals directly across from each other) untwist it and put it back into the gimbal. Enjoy your 80i's…great HP's.


----------



## Li Ching Yuen

Hello, I have some Grado SR80e's and while they are still very new (I expect them to sound better after the first 40-50 hours or so) I am quite disappointed in how they sound since a bunch of commercial line Phillips headphones almost sound better than them. (not really since they're colored differently but it's too close of a call)
  
 I've heard Grados before and I don't think they're supposed to sound this bad.
  
 I'm listening on a laptop with one of those little USB stick amps(from SoundBlaster). For comparison the default laptop onboard is almost unbearable with any type of headphones. The signal that I get from that USB is ok enough (tested with several headphones: Sennheiser, Sony etc and it drives good enough that you can enjoy the headphones).
  
 The problem is that the Grado's sound very thin with it, there's no meat to the mids (yes I don't mean the bass which is actually noticeable, which I'm guessing is one of the things they've been working on with these newer series since I remember it not being as such in the past). But the guitars are messy on rock/metal songs which is not normal. The soundstage is wider than anything I have right now, as I was expecting.
  
 Any thoughts on this? Problems with my USB ports, the stick? or something else?
 Additionally, do any of you know any entry level amps that I could buy to get the most out of the Grado SR80e's?
  
 Thanks for any kind of suggestions.


----------



## 020Assassin

joseph69 said:


> Are you using a 1/8>1/4 adapter?
> Did you try another headphone/output and hear the same thing?
> As far as the left cable being twisted…just remove the driver/cup from the gimbal by spreading the gimbal gently apart and driver/cup will come out (the driver/cup has 2 holes in it and is held in by 2 pins on each side of the gimbals directly across from each other) untwist it and put it back into the gimbal. Enjoy your 80i's…great HP's.


 

 The gimbals don't have to be removed.
  
 What you can also do is hang the headphones from the Y-split in the cable and remove the headband (twist off the black nubs and remove the headband), and the weight of the cups will straighten the cable. Make sure, though, to mark the right cup so you won't invert the cups when reassembling the headphone.


----------



## llovro

joseph69 said:


> Are you using a 1/8>1/4 adapter?
> Did you try another headphone/output and hear the same thing?
> As far as the left cable being twisted…just remove the driver/cup from the gimbal by spreading the gimbal gently apart and driver/cup will come out (the driver/cup has 2 holes in it and is held in by 2 pins on each side of the gimbals directly across from each other) untwist it and put it back into the gimbal. Enjoy your 80i's…great HP's.


 

 Moving the headphones from the front headphone jack to the motherboard one worked. Thanks a lot! I also fixed the twisted cable. I'm loving these cans so far  I'm planning on modding them tho.


----------



## 020Assassin

li ching yuen said:


> Hello, I have some Grado SR80e's and while they are still very new (I expect them to sound better after the first 40-50 hours or so) I am quite disappointed in how they sound since a bunch of commercial line Phillips headphones almost sound better than them. (not really since they're colored differently but it's too close of a call)
> 
> I've heard Grados before and I don't think they're supposed to sound this bad.
> 
> ...


 
  
 First of all, make sure, if you use the adapter, that it's properly seated. Take the headphones and plug them unamplified in an ipad or ipod, or put the adapter on and stick them in a stereo.
  
 Check the amp. If it's battery operated, the batteries might be running low, and some amps distort the sound when they don't have enough juice.
  
 Connect the 80 to a CD player on repeat and leave them overnight with music playing at slightly below regular volume. If the sound does not improve, go back to the store and ask to compare your 80 with another one.
  
 Some people have complained about the lack of consistency in Grado quality control. So, you might have a dud. The driver might be damaged or faulty. After you checked out if the equipment you use is in perfect working order, return the headphones to the store.


----------



## joseph69

li ching yuen said:


> Hello, I have some Grado SR80e's and while they are still very new (I expect them to sound better after the first 40-50 hours or so) I am quite disappointed in how they sound since a bunch of commercial line Phillips headphones almost sound better than them. (not really since they're colored differently but it's too close of a call)
> 
> I've heard Grados before and I don't think they're supposed to sound this bad.
> 
> ...


 
 Grado's have bass quality not quantity.
 Schiit Magni-2 (amp)/Modi-2 (DAC) $200.00…can't go wrong, unless theres something wrong with your HP's?
 Did you plug them into anything else and listen to them?
  


020assassin said:


> The gimbals don't have to be removed.
> 
> What you can also do is hang the headphones from the Y-split in the cable and remove the headband (twist off the black nubs and remove the headband), and the weight of the cups will straighten the cable. Make sure, though, to mark the right cup so you won't invert the cups when reassembling the headphone.


 
 Same difference…I find it easier to spread the plastic gimbals and remove the cups. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


llovro said:


> Moving the headphones from the front headphone jack to the motherboard one worked. Thanks a lot! I also fixed the twisted cable. I'm loving these cans so far  I'm planning on modding them tho.


 
 Great!
 Your welcome.


----------



## Li Ching Yuen

020assassin said:


> First of all, make sure, if you use the adapter, that it's properly seated. Take the headphones and plug them unamplified in an ipad or ipod, or put the adapter on and stick them in a stereo.
> 
> Check the amp. If it's battery operated, the batteries might be running low, and some amps distort the sound when they don't have enough juice.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm all for burn-in and I have noticed the difference actually for some pairs in the past but at this point I really doubt that this mess of cymbals and mushy guitars on metal songs is normal. Could it be the pads? One of them has a little and hardly noticeable bump.
  
 It's funny that when I change on the default laptop onboard the sound is a bit better balanced (there's less space to it so that might be the reason why). Also the headphones seem to hide some of the hissing that you'd get when you use that port with other headphones. (the actual reason it's unbearable to use with anything else).
 So the thing is, on songs that have no "cymbal abuse" and distorted guitars, so electronic songs and hip hop stuff in this case, the sound is very very decent. Super balanced and laid back in comparison and quite pleasant to listen to.


----------



## shagrath911

Hello guys!

i bought gr8 few days ago.i use them on android phone htc one m8. so, i need portable amp advice for my headphones. perhaps i will get fiio amp. so what should i buy for gr8 ? thank you!


----------



## YtseJamer

THE GENTLE STORM Featuring ARJEN LUCASSEN (Ayreon) and ANNEKE VAN GIERSBERGEN (The Gathering)


----------



## Krutsch

shagrath911 said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> i bought gr8 few days ago.i use them on android phone htc one m8. so, i need portable amp advice for my headphones. perhaps i will get fiio amp. so what should i buy for gr8 ? thank you!


 

 You don't need one for Grados... I used to have the the HTC One (M7) and I've heard the (M8). Best smart phone for music made - period. Download PowerAmp, load up some tracks and enjoy!


----------



## jaywillin

loved mother's finest back in high school !
  

  
 anybody know a slackjaw jezebel ??


----------



## shagrath911

krutsch said:


> You don't need one for Grados... I used to have the the HTC One (M7) and I've heard the (M8). Best smart phone for music made - period. Download PowerAmp, load up some tracks and enjoy!



 


hmm.. i already do this mate  thanks. but i also want to portable amp for my pc.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> loved mother's finest back in high school !
> 
> 
> 
> anybody know a slackjaw jezebel ??




 yes, I do.....my wife


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> yes, I do.....my wife


 
 i bet you don't say that to her face , or you'd have a slackjaw !


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > yes, I do.....my wife
> ...


 
 You are soooo correct


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Updating on my 6th day with the ps500: vocals almost always suck. Trebles sound unnatural in vocals-heavy music. I'm only using the 500 (with Gs) for prog rock and post rock and other instrumental music


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> Updating on my 6th day with the ps500: vocals almost always suck. Trebles sound unnatural in vocals-heavy music. I'm only using the 500 (with Gs) for prog rock and post rock and other instrumental music


 
 Really!
 I'm very surprised from all of the positive impressions on both the PS-500/e.
 You might like the RS-2e better? I didn't mention the RS1e due to the negative impressions…the RS2e is supposed to sound like the previous RS-1i.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

joseph69 said:


> Really!
> I'm very surprised from all of the positive impressions on both the PS-500/e.
> You might like the RS-2e better? I didn't mention the RS1e due to the negative impressions…the RS2e is supposed to sound like the previous RS-1i.


 

 He is listening too the original PS500, not the "e" or "i", don't know, I haven't heard those. The "e" is the only one I can comment on, they are wonderful HP's.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Well I do own the rs1i. Btw I'm using the ps500 with G cushs and it's still a great combination. But then I don't think it's suitable for Vocals.


----------



## stacker45

wildcatsare1 said:


> He is listening too the original PS500, not the "e" or "i", don't know, I haven't heard those. The "e" is the only one I can comment on, they are wonderful HP's.


 
 I wasn't aware that there was a PS500i, I thought there were just the PS500, and now, the PS500e.


williamleonhart said:


> Updating on my 6th day with the ps500: vocals almost always suck. Trebles sound unnatural in vocals-heavy music. I'm only using the 500 (with Gs) for prog rock and post rock and other instrumental music


 
 I'm not surprised, chesty sounding female voices, was the main reason why I didn't keep my PS500.
  
 Oh!, and I had the stock L-cush on mine.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

The great thing about the PS500e is that with the G's on classical, big band and live recordings, then the L Pads on rock, folk, and closely miked jazz is like having two different headphones! 
  
 Sorry about the "i", my ignorance, didn't realize there wasn't an "i" version.


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> He is listening too the original PS500, not the "e" or "i", don't know, I haven't heard those. The "e" is the only one I can comment on, they are wonderful HP's.


 
 I know, but I'm still surprised.
 There is no (i) series…only a PS-500 and an (e) series.


----------



## mcandmar

Alessandro Ms-Pro vs Grado RS1i
  
 I have owned the Pros for a couple of years now and recently picked up a pair of RS1i's on eBay due to a moment of weakness led by curiosity.  I also own the 80i, 225i, Ms1, and Ms2, so the RS1 has been on my wish list for a while to compliment the Pros.
  
 The Pros were also second hand to me so i have no idea when they were manufactured other than they predate the "i" revisions.  Due to this there are a few differences which i much prefer with this vintage of Grados,
  
 -Thinner cable is lighter and more flexible.
 -Cable is approx 14" longer which makes all the difference.
 -Square support rods on the cups so they dont rotate. This has proven to be VERY annoying on the RS1i's as every time i pick them up i have to rotate the cups to untwist the cable.
  
 Besides the physical construction and fit and finish how do they compare sonically?   The Pros are smoother and more refined, there is a slightly different sound stage between the two but i suspect that may be more a function of the bed in pads on the Pros as they fit me like a worn in pair of shoes.  The biggest difference to me is the lack of glare and sibilance on the Pros, they never sound harsh or over emphasize any part of the music, yes i am referring to that 2k & 5k peak the Grados have.  The engraving on the cups pretty much sums it up "Grado Reference Series" vs "Alessandro Music Series".   With the Grados you listen with a more analytical sense, with the Alessandros you just listen to the Music.
  
 Pros win!
  
  

  
 *all views are mine and therefore not necessarily scientifically correct.  The author also refuses to acknowledge the existence of the GS and PS range due to financial constraints. And yes i know the 325i is technically the equivalent of the MS2 but i will never own a pair due to tinnitus being an incurable condition.


----------



## joseph69

mcandmar said:


> Alessandro Ms-Pro vs Grado RS1i


 
 Yes, the 3 Alessandro models which are equivalent to the 3 Grado models are warmer/richer/laid back/less aggressive sounding.
 Out of the 3 MS's, I owned the MS-2i and it is beautiful sounding HP, for sure! The only reason I traded them was because I wanted the more forward/aggressive sound that the 325is offered. I think the MS-2i is overlooked much too often as an option for people who like Grado, but feel the Grados are sometimes too harsh for their hearing, and continue to search for a higher end Grado model for these changes, when they would be better off looking into the Alessandro MSx.


----------



## XLR8

mcandmar said:


> Alessandro Ms-Pro vs Grado RS1i
> 
> I have owned the Pros for a couple of years now and recently picked up a pair of RS1i's on eBay due to a moment of weakness led by curiosity.  I also own the 80i, 225i, Ms1, and Ms2, so the RS1 has been on my wish list for a while to compliment the Pros.
> 
> ...


 

 Kudos for that post.
 I was always after the ms-pro and had a chance to buy them but alas I went with the rs1i.
 It seems the ms-pro is more of a neutral can and from memory this is what everyone was saying.
 Looking at your picture can you confirm the ms-pro(foreground) has a larger outer circumference wood cup compared to the rs1i in the background or is it a lens anomaly I am seeing?


----------



## borrego

I have similar experience with my SR325e and MS2e. The MS2e is just a SR325e with better/heavier dampened driver diagphrams. It is the same superbike with traction control enabled.


----------



## rovopio

mcandmar said:


> Alessandro Ms-Pro vs Grado RS1i
> 
> I have owned the Pros for a couple of years now and recently picked up a pair of RS1i's on eBay due to a moment of weakness led by curiosity.  I also own the 80i, 225i, Ms1, and Ms2, so the RS1 has been on my wish list for a while to compliment the Pros.
> *all views are mine and therefore not necessarily scientifically correct.  The author also refuses to acknowledge the existence of the GS and PS range due to financial constraints. And yes i know the 325i is technically the equivalent of the MS2 but i will never own a pair due to tinnitus being an incurable condition.


 
  
 Do you have tinnitus?
 I have tinnitus... well, what i have is called vestibular neurinitis, it's pretty much _same old brand new _with tinnitus. as much as i love my sr80, i can't wear them for an extended period of time. i've moved on to other headphone brand, but on the $300 level, nothing is quite like grado on how they render the midrange.
  
 i've never consider getting an alessandro before. Here in south east asia, i can get alessandro ms2 for $350, which is a good deal in comparison to this other headphone that i'm considering buying for the past week. (which is a 4 years old hd600 for $340...).
 im also thinking of saving up to get hd650 (since they dont sell hd600 anymore around here...). but it's cost $620 where i'm at, and i feel pretty stupid if i were to buy hd650 at that price.
  
 basically my question is, how bad is your tinnitus, and when you use your ms2... can you stand listening to it for hours and does it aggravate your tinnitus?
 and also, is alessandro midrange as upfront as the grados...?


----------



## mcandmar

> I think the MS-2i is overlooked much too often as an option for people who like Grado, but feel the Grados are sometimes too harsh for their hearing, and continue to search for a higher end Grado model for these changes, when they would be better off looking into the Alessandro MSx.


 
  
 I agree, but for people sensitive to harshness i would recommend the MS1 first, the MS2 is about as much as i can tolerate as it is a bright signature.
  


xlr8 said:


> Looking at your picture can you confirm the ms-pro(foreground) has a larger outer circumference wood cup compared to the rs1i in the background or is it a lens anomaly I am seeing?


 
  
 Outer circumference is identical, there is subtle differences is the wood work, for example the grills are inset slightly more on the RS1's.
  


borrego said:


> I have similar experience with my SR325e and MS2e. The MS2e is just a SR325e with better/heavier dampened driver diagphrams. It is the same superbike with traction control enabled.


 
  
 Nice analogy, so does that make the MS2 a BMW?   ...super bike for grown ups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


rovopio said:


> basically my question is, how bad is your tinnitus, and when you use your ms2... can you stand listening to it for hours and does it aggravate your tinnitus?
> and also, is alessandro midrange as upfront as the grados...?


 
  
 Tough one..  If you find discomfort with the 80i i dont think the MS2 will be that much better for you, an MS1 would be more agreeable.   The HD600/650 is a totally different prospect, very different presentation from any Grado.   For me the HD650 is a step too far the other direction, dare i say veiled sounding.  Personally i wouldn't buy new at those prices, keep an eye on the classifieds and pick up some second hand.
  
 Another thought, have you tried different pads with your 80i's?
  
 A lot depends on your source and amp too. For me an 80i with stock pads through a cheap solid state amp sounds like,


----------



## rovopio

mcandmar said:


> I agree, but for people sensitive to harshness i would recommend the MS1 first, the MS2 is about as much as i can tolerate as it is a bright signature.
> 
> 
> Outer circumference is identical, there is subtle differences is the wood work, for example the grills are inset slightly more on the RS1's.
> ...


 
  
 i have magni 2 uber at home. before that i just plugged it in directly to the PC.
 yeah i'm looking for a headphone with some neutral treble, or even roll-off treble to accomodate my ear. It only affected one side of the ear, the other one is completely fine. To accomodate it, sometimes i put that one driver cup behind the affected ear, so i only listen with the normal ear.
  
 But i can't move, because the headphone will fall. LOL
  
 I have the S and L cushion. i think L-cushion attack my ear more than S-cushion...
  
 Regarding second hand, i can sell on head-fi, but i can't really buy from head-fi. the tax imposed to imported goods are 40% to 45% so i either buy new locally, or buy new from the US, since there are good deals from time to time, like the recent $320 hd650. if i import that, that'll be $500 to my door... which is good enough to swallow than $640.
  
 well at the moment i only have $200-ish and if i sell the sr80 i can get that up to $330, which is not a stretch to $350 the ms2e is selling for. but since there's no such thing as audition or xx-days return policy here, i need to do my homework about it...


----------



## 020Assassin

mcandmar said:


> Alessandro Ms-Pro vs Grado RS1i
> 
> I have owned the Pros for a couple of years now and recently picked up a pair of RS1i's on eBay due to a moment of weakness led by curiosity.  I also own the 80i, 225i, Ms1, and Ms2, so the RS1 has been on my wish list for a while to compliment the Pros.
> 
> ...




Awesome! my MS-Pros are on the way from France, with a custom headband and wooden nubs. I'm going to turn them into MS-Ultimate, after a stock listening session, of course. I've heard the RS1i and RS1e, but I didn't like the price/sound ratio, so I never bought them. I didn't want to buy the MS-Pro at full price, and they're not often offered second-hand, so I jumped at the chance when this one was offered...


----------



## 020Assassin

rovopio said:


> i have magni 2 uber at home. before that i just plugged it in directly to the PC.
> yeah i'm looking for a headphone with some neutral treble, or even roll-off treble to accomodate my ear. It only affected one side of the ear, the other one is completely fine. To accomodate it, sometimes i put that one driver cup behind the affected ear, so i only listen with the normal ear.
> 
> But i can't move, because the headphone will fall. LOL
> ...




I'd go for the MS-1, not the MS-2.


----------



## diamondears

Where can those Alessandros be bought brand new?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

diamondears said:


> Where can those Alessandros be bought brand new?


 
 http://www.alessandro-products.com/
  
 I'm shocked you didn't know lol


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

To each his own, but honestly I was extremely disappointed with my MSPro (2011, so it must have been i series) and currently quite happy with my RS1i. My MSPro leaned towards harsh and way too neutral - that is in comparison to my RS1i. I do think that the RS1i is more musical and more fun.
  
 On the MS2 & MS1: it's a bit more neutral version of the 325. The cups are quite heavy. When I auditioned the MS2i it was quite laid back and quite suitable for Vocal music. My 325is never sounded harsh to me, either. Just make sure you burn it thoroughly - which may take days if you play music for 3 or 4 hours a day.
 The MS1 was even more laid back. It's still Grado, but I don't think it's that much of a upgrade from the SR60. The improvements are still noticable, but after a while I grew very bored with the MS1.


----------



## diamondears

williamleonhart said:


> http://www.alessandro-products.com/
> 
> I'm shocked you didn't know lol



Thanks. Was taking it for granted before. I'm thinking it's just a legit copy.


----------



## 020Assassin

williamleonhart said:


> To each his own, but honestly I was extremely disappointed with my MSPro (2011, so it must have been i series) and currently quite happy with my RS1i. My MSPro leaned towards harsh and way too neutral - that is in comparison to my RS1i. I do think that the RS1i is more musical and more fun.
> 
> On the MS2 & MS1: it's a bit more neutral version of the 325. The cups are quite heavy. When I auditioned the MS2i it was quite laid back and quite suitable for Vocal music. My 325is never sounded harsh to me, either. Just make sure you burn it thoroughly - which may take days if you play music for 3 or 4 hours a day.
> The MS1 was even more laid back. It's still Grado, but I don't think it's that much of a upgrade from the SR60. The improvements are still noticable, but after a while I grew very bored with the MS1.




Have you tried modding either the MS-1 or the MS-Pro with distancers and G-cushions?




diamondears said:


> Thanks. Was taking it for granted before. I'm thinking it's just a legit copy.




Like the Bushmills, they are built in cooperations with Grado. Alessandro is high end musician's gear, so they selected three Grado headphones (plastic, metal, wood) and modified the drivers for a different sound signature. As the sound signature is less aggressive than the the stock Grado sound, personal opinions depend largely on taste. I've heard some comments about Alessandro build quality and quality control in general being worse than Grado, but my MS-1 is fine (I have the first generation, with the flat cups of the SR60/80) and I just hope the MS-Pro I bought off eBay sounds as good as it looked in the pictures.


----------



## jaywillin

it feels like a panic day !


----------



## whirlwind

Anybody know if the ms-pro still comes with 1/4  jack.
  
 Does new ms-pro suffer from same things the new rs1e suffers from


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Anybody know if the ms-pro still comes with 1/4  jack.
> 
> Does new ms-pro suffer from same things the new rs1e suffers from


 
 the new ones are "e" versions, and do come with 3.5mm jacks
 and there is a pair on ebay i've been eyeing


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody know if the ms-pro still comes with 1/4  jack.
> ...


 
 Do the drivers pertrude like the new RS1e or are they like the old RS1i drivers and even with the wooden cups ?


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Do the drivers pertrude like the new RS1e or are they like the old RS1i drivers and even with the wooden cups ?


 
 that i do not know, i would assume it's the same, i know in the ms1i, and ms2i, there is no physical outer differences other than lettering
  
 do i need to "take one for the team"


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Do the drivers pertrude like the new RS1e or are they like the old RS1i drivers and even with the wooden cups ?
> ...


 
 ha ha ha ....no....no need to do that....
  
 Just wondering ....I would imagine they would be the same as the rs1e....but you never know


----------



## jaywillin

alessandro website
  
 http://www.alessandro-products.com/main.php?p=headphones
  

 All *Music Series* headphones have a vented diaphragm design that incorporates a large air chamber. This design lowers the frequency resonance (distortion) of the diaphragm and extends bass response. A unique process to _de-stress_ the diaphragm results in enhanced inner detail. The diaphragm is made of a low mass polymer, carefully formed to broaden resonant modes to reduce their amplitude. The diaphragm's total mass is calculated to provide a full 20 KHZ bandwidth while avoiding breakup at lower frequencies.


----------



## XLR8

There is this thread 
A user posted new e ms-pro is less harsh which means the driver is still inherently a rs1e in nature. 
Anyone have picture of ms-proe?


----------



## jaywillin

xlr8 said:


> There is this thread
> A user posted new e ms-pro is less harsh which means the driver is still inherently a rs1e in nature.
> Anyone have picture of ms-proe?


 
 from ebay
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alessandro-Music-Series-Pro-Headphone-32-Ohm-12-30kHz-USED-/331394208839?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item4d28a25447


----------



## HPiper

Has anybody seen any reviews or online discussion of the new E series where they might have some FR graphs of the new E Grado. I looked on Headroom and I am almost positive that the graphs they have for the PS1000e and PS500e are actually the old graphs and considering the changes that were made I am sure the FR has changed on all the Grado's that were updated to E's.


----------



## XLR8

jaywillin said:


> from ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alessandro-Music-Series-Pro-Headphone-32-Ohm-12-30kHz-USED-/331394208839?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item4d28a25447




That's the i - series ms-pro?


----------



## XLR8

hpiper said:


> Has anybody seen any reviews or online discussion of the new E series where they might have some FR graphs of the new E Grado. I looked on Headroom and I am almost positive that the graphs they have for the PS1000e and PS500e are actually the old graphs and considering the changes that were made I am sure the FR has changed on all the Grado's that were updated to E's.




There are a few here. 
Good luck.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

020assassin said:


> Have you tried modding either the MS-1 or the MS-Pro with distancers and G-cushions?
> Like the Bushmills, they are built in cooperations with Grado. Alessandro is high end musician's gear, so they selected three Grado headphones (plastic, metal, wood) and modified the drivers for a different sound signature. As the sound signature is less aggressive than the the stock Grado sound, personal opinions depend largely on taste. I've heard some comments about Alessandro build quality and quality control in general being worse than Grado, but my MS-1 is fine (I have the first generation, with the flat cups of the SR60/80) and I just hope the MS-Pro I bought off eBay sounds as good as it looked in the pictures.


I did mod the MSPro and totally loved it! But, unmodded, the MSpro really disappointed me. I also had the ms1 and it was also great for the price, modded or not


----------



## jaywillin

xlr8 said:


> That's the i - series ms-pro?


 
 that's an "e", its a demo from dealzone music


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

See





jaywillin said:


> from ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alessandro-Music-Series-Pro-Headphone-32-Ohm-12-30kHz-USED-/331394208839?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item4d28a25447


ms to me that everything that happened to the corresponding Grados will also happen to the MS, which makes me really hopeful about the new alessandros. I think the MS are more suitable for the e-series upgrade. I'm noy saying that the e Grados are bad, but to me the i are better


----------



## borrego

This is the only MS2e, MSProe, RS1e comparison I can find on the web: http://www.oninstagram.com/photo/my-fav-combo-so-far-on-the-e-serieslistening-dsd-through-this-is-just-wooah-nicoharold-jab-825681326945044078_46663808
  
 This was what lead me buying the MS2e.


----------



## sinnottj

xlr8 said:


> That's the i - series ms-pro?


 
  
 The image is of a 'pre-i' era MS Pro - it's taken from this article: http://www.headfonia.com/grado-rs1-and-alessandro-ms-pro/2/
  
 I think it's equivalent to the RS1 with the wooden buttons on the cup.
  
 That may not be the exact model being sold in the listing.


----------



## XLR8

Back to the future....


----------



## maxifunk

Great Fun!!!!!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Guys in those few minutes I just bought the 325is (again). I need professional help.


----------



## jaywillin

williamleonhart said:


> Guys in those few minutes I just bought the 325is (again). I need professional help.


 
 i'm the king of buying and selling the same stuff over and over, ask anybody !! lol


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Nah I'm not complaining about buying the 325is again, but I've already got the ps500 and rs1i


----------



## jaywillin

williamleonhart said:


> Nah I'm not complaining about buying the 325is again, but I've already got the ps500 and rs1i


 
 oh i didn't think you were complaining, i know for me, i'll want to go try something, so i'll sell something, only to miss what i sold, and then buy another ! 
 i want it all !!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

These days I tend to buy stuffs and feel sudden regrets. But then now I've got the PS500, the RS1i and the SR325is which are all great... Perhaps this feeling will go away and my wallet will refil somehow


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Guys I'm out of emo mode. The 325is' mids are worth dying for!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Anyone here auditioned/owned the RS1i and MS Pro side by side? If yes, what are the differences? Would it be comparable to the difference one would notice between the SR325i and MS2i?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Well not side by side but I sold my MSPro just to buy the RS1i. The difference is there but IMO it's not reasonable to have both, unless you want to mod the MSPro into the MSUltimate. As to your question yes I'd own both the MS2i and the 325is if I have that much money, but I can't say the same about the MSPro and the RS1i.


----------



## JoeDoe

jaywillin said:


> that i do not know, i would assume it's the same, i know in the ms1i, and ms2i, there is no physical outer differences other than lettering
> 
> do i need to "take one for the team"




Absolutely!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

williamleonhart said:


> Well not side by side but I sold my MSPro just to buy the RS1i. The difference is there but IMO it's not reasonable to have both, unless you want to mod the MSPro into the MSUltimate. As to your question yes I'd own both the MS2i and the 325is if I have that much money, but I can't say the same about the MSPro and the RS1i.


 
  
 Hm, interesting. What was the difference you notice?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wildcatsare1 said:


> He is listening too the original PS500, not the "e" or "i", don't know, I haven't heard those. The "e" is the only one I can comment on, they are wonderful HP's.


 

 I happen to have grabbed my PS500s this morning (from my 10-Grado collection) and have been listening to them as I do things around the house.
  
 I have them driven by my iPhone via the postage-stamp-sized Beyerdynamic  A 200 p DAC / amp, and they have Never Sounded Better.  They really sound great with this combination, using lossless files.
  
 I also have the Sony PHA-1 portable DAC/amp, but it is much bigger, about the isle of two iPhones on top of each other.Both directly read the digital stream from the iPhone lightening connector, so you are letting them do the DAC function, not the iPhone.  Improvement is in soundstage and "space" between instruments, i.e. as shown in the figure, the position peaks of three instruments are made sharper and spread over a wider angle with the amp.
  

  
  

  
 Relative sizes of amps


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

loving[max]sound said:


> Hm, interesting. What was the difference you notice?


The mspro was overally more neutral. They sound harsh, cold and not Grado-ish to me. I did not get enough bass for indie or metal, the sibilant upper mids made femal vocals quite unenjoyable. Sometimes they had their moments but unmodded the mspro almost did nothing right for me


----------



## bpcans

williamleonhart said:


> The mspro was overally more neutral. They sound harsh, cold and not Grado-ish to me. I did not get enough bass for indie or metal, the sibilant upper mids made femal vocals quite unenjoyable. Sometimes they had their moments but unmodded the mspro almost did nothing right for me


Those echo my thoughts of the MS-Pro's exactly. Very un-Grado like in presentation I thought. What tipped me off was that they didn't convey the timbre of a double-contra bass and nine foot grand piano accurately IMHO. The RS1i's are spot on in this regard.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> that's an "e", its a demo from dealzone music


 
 Jay, thats an old "stock" photo of the MS-Pro, not an (i/e) series…take a look at the gimbal rods, their square, not round.
 Maybe you spoke to the seller and he has an MS-Pro (e), I don't know, but that photo is definitely not a new production MS-Pro.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Jay, thats an old "stock" photo of the MS-Pro, not an (i/e) series…take a look at the gimbal rods, their square, not round.
> Maybe you spoke to the seller and he has an MS-Pro (e), I don't know, but that photo is definitely not a new production MS-Pro.


 
 you're right about the pic ! didn't notice that
 yeah, i remember saying i spoke to someone, maybe it was the folks at houndog(alessandro) and asked them if the mspro's now had 1/4" jacks, i know i asked someone


----------



## mcandmar

Quote:


williamleonhart said:


> The mspro was overally more neutral. They sound harsh, cold and not Grado-ish to me. I did not get enough bass for indie or metal, the sibilant upper mids made femal vocals quite unenjoyable. Sometimes they had their moments but unmodded the mspro almost did nothing right for me


 
  
 I'm confused as to how anybody could accuse the Pros of being harsh or sibilant vs any other Grado.  Alessandros if anything have a smoother warmer presentation then regular Grados yet you say they seemed cold to you.   Are you sure they were Pros?


----------



## jaywillin

mcandmar said:


> Quote:
> 
> I'm confused as to how anybody could accuse the Pros of being harsh or sibilant vs any other Grado.  Alessandros if anything have a smoother warmer presentation then regular Grados yet you say they seemed cold to you.   Are you sure they were Pros?


 
 same here
 i've had the ms1, and ms2, both were smooth as butta , harsh and sibilant would be out of character for alessandro's it seems


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> same here
> i've had the ms1, and ms2, both were smooth as butta , harsh and sibilant would be out of character for alessandro's it seems


The MS-Pro's weren't harsh IMO, just not as accurate as the RS1i's, if that makes any sense.


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> The MS-Pro's weren't harsh IMO, just not as accurate as the RS1i's, if that makes any sense.




Yeah smooth as butter


----------



## 020Assassin

I finished my MS-Pro Ultimate, attaching the distancers with blu-tack for the time being. Getting goosebumps all over with my favourite music.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Jay, thats an old "stock" photo of the MS-Pro, not an (i/e) series…take a look at the gimbal rods, their square, not round.
> Maybe you spoke to the seller and he has an MS-Pro (e), I don't know, but that photo is definitely not a new production MS-Pro.


 
 just heard from deal zone, the mspro has the 1/4" jack, he's going to put some pictures up soon
 i messaged him again asking if he know if its "original" or "i" and square or round rods


----------



## joseph69

mcandmar said:


> Quote:
> 
> I'm confused as to how anybody could accuse the Pros of being harsh or sibilant vs any other Grado.  Alessandros if anything have a smoother warmer presentation then regular Grados yet you say they seemed cold to you.   Are you sure they were Pros?


 
 Absolutely agree comparing the MS-2i/325is.
  


jaywillin said:


> just heard from deal zone, the mspro has the 1/4" jack, he's going to put some pictures up soon
> i messaged him again asking if he know if its "original" or "i" and square or round rods


 
 Just thought I'd give you a heads up on that because I knew you were interested in them and didn't want you to be mislead to believe they were (e) series.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Absolutely agree comparing the MS-2i/325is.
> 
> Just thought I'd give you a heads up on that because I knew you were interested in them and didn't want you to be mislead to believe they were (e) series.


 
 well, they are indeed mspro's , red drivers, brown headband, 1/4" jack , and i just bought them !
  





 
 sorry i couldn't download the pic so it would enlarge


----------



## Wildcatsare1

^^^Jay, can't wait to read your impressions, hope too listen to them at the upcoming Nashville Meet! 

Listening to Jason Isbell and Uncle Tupelo with the L-Pads on and the foam grill protector removed, beautiful. Clarity, tone, neutral, detail without being harsh at all, great combination of strengths.


----------



## jaywillin

wildcatsare1 said:


> ^^^Jay, can't wait to read your impressions, hope too listen to them at the upcoming Nashville Meet!
> 
> Listening to Jason Isbell and Uncle Tupelo with the L-Pads on and the foam grill protector removed, beautiful. Clarity, tone, neutral, detail without being harsh at all, great combination of strengths.


 
 i've always wanted to give the mspro a whirl, and if this doesn't float my boat, i could see a ps500e in my future !


----------



## 020Assassin

jaywillin said:


> well, they are indeed mspro's , red drivers, brown headband, 1/4" jack , and i just bought them !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Cool. I'm listening to mine right now, with distances blu-tacked to the drivers and G-Cushions, testing out different genres. Mine also have the brown headband and wooden nubs on the square stalks.


----------



## maddin

I have the MS-Pro with the distancers and the G-cushs and they are very nice headphones. They are more neutral than the Grados I have. The SR325i has more punch in the bass but the bass itself is precise and clear. OK they don't go to deep in bass but we are talking about Gradessandros here, right? For me the main difference to the Grados I have is the mids are bit less forward than in the Grados. This might make them on the first listening a bit less engaging but with many recordings it works great. And with the G-cush the soundstage is nice. But this is on an old MS-Pro from 2008, which has the square rods.
 Jaywillin, I hope you enjoy them. Give the distancers and the G-cush a try. There is plenty of information here in thread about this mod and the details (damping etc...)


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> well, they are indeed mspro's , red drivers, brown headband, 1/4" jack , and i just bought them !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Congratulations Jay!
 These aren't  the same ones in the link you posted with the old "stock" photo, right?
 Or did the seller just use the old "stock" photo for the ad?


----------



## 020Assassin

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations Jay!
> These aren't  the same ones in the link you posted with the old "stock" photo, right?
> Or did the seller just use the old "stock" photo for the ad?


 

 Dealzone apparently has a few of them, because they put up another one for 499$


----------



## joseph69

020assassin said:


> Cool. I'm listening to mine right now, with distances blu-tacked to the drivers and G-Cushions, testing out different genres. Mine also have the brown headband and wooden nubs on the square stalks.


 
 So the seller added the headband/wood end caps?
 Asking because if you have square gimbal rods, these are neither an i/e series, yours are original MS-Pro's, correct?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations Jay!
> These aren't  the same ones in the link you posted with the old "stock" photo, right?
> Or did the seller just use the old "stock" photo for the ad?



that was an old stock photo


----------



## joseph69

020assassin said:


> Dealzone apparently has a few of them, because they put up another one for 499$


 
 So Dealzone is just using old "stock" photos, but shipping the new MS-Pro (e)


----------



## 020Assassin

joseph69 said:


> So Dealzone is just using old "stock" photos, but shipping the new MS-Pro (e)


 

 I don't think so. I think they're 'getting rid' of MS-Pro 'i' versions. I think the 'e' have round stalks, not square ones?


----------



## jaywillin

i spoke to andrew 
 "I received these from Alessandro in September, they were brand new, current model that they produce.
 Truthfully, I never noticed the rods being square on the previous model, never really paid that close attention to them at that time. I know they made some upgrades on the MS1 and MS2 a while back, we carry these models as well.
 Attached photos are of the headphones I have in stock and listed on DealZoneMusic, this IS the actual pair I ship to the buyer when the listing sells through.
 Anyone on head-fi can contact me if they have questions through the listing here, I am always happy to help.
 ProAudioLand is out main homepage, we are dealers for Alessandro, and they include a warranty."

```
[color=rgb(102, 102, 102)] Andrew Bowman Customer Support DealZoneMusic 310-782-3900[/color]
```
 these are "red i's"
 1/4" jack, red drivers


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> So Dealzone is just using old "stock" photos, but shipping the new MS-Pro (e)


 
  
  


020assassin said:


> I don't think so. I think they're 'getting rid' of MS-Pro 'i' versions. I think the 'e' have round stalks, not square ones?


 
 no, and no
 new
  
 EDIT : mine are demo's
*Dear jaywillin1515,*

 I gotta stay firm on the price, already brought it down from $699 to $499 since they have been opened and used briefly.


```
Kind regards, Andrew Bowman Customer Support DealZoneMusic 310-782-3900
```


----------



## 020Assassin

jaywillin said:


> no, and no
> new
> 
> EDIT : mine are demo's
> ...


 

 I see. On their website: http://www.proaudioland.com/alessandro-music-series-pro-headphones.html
 The new non-demo are 699.
  
 Demo for 200 less with full warranty is a good deal!


----------



## jaywillin

020assassin said:


> I see. On their website: http://www.proaudioland.com/alessandro-music-series-pro-headphones.html
> The new non-demo are 699.
> 
> Demo for 200 less with full warranty is a good deal!


 
 i thought so, i've bought all my alessandro's from them, great guys, very friendly


----------



## joseph69

OK, I thought you were buying the MS-Pro from this link below:
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alessandro-Music-Series-Pro-Headphone-32-Ohm-12-30kHz-USED-/331394208839?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item4d28a25447
  
 Didn't know you were buying from this link below: 
  
http://www.proaudioland.com/alessandro-music-series-pro-headphones.html


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> OK, but I was referring to this link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alessandro-Music-Series-Pro-Headphone-32-Ohm-12-30kHz-USED-/331394208839?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item4d28a25447
> 
> ...


 
 the ebay link is dealzonemusic, i did buy from them, on ebay, they sell their demos and returns on ebay,  they just used an old stock photo
  
 andrew senr me an actual picture of the mspro i bought, it has red drivers


----------



## joseph69




----------



## 020Assassin

joseph69 said:


> OK, I thought you were buying the MS-Pro from this link below:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alessandro-Music-Series-Pro-Headphone-32-Ohm-12-30kHz-USED-/331394208839?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item4d28a25447
> 
> ...


 
  
 Jay, correct me if I'm wrong, but:
  
 The ProAudioLand is their normal website, where they sell new MS-Pros for regular price.
  
 The DealZone is the eBay outlet for demo/used gear, so they sell a few demoed MS-Pros for 200$ less, but with full ProAudioLand warranty.


----------



## jaywillin

020assassin said:


> Jay, correct me if I'm wrong, but:
> 
> The ProAudioLand is their normal website, where they sell new MS-Pros for regular price.
> 
> The DealZone is the eBay outlet for demo/used gear, so they sell a few demoed MS-Pros for 200$ less, but with full ProAudioLand warranty.


 
 exactly, 
 they have another one up : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alessandro-Music-Series-Pro-Headphone-32-Ohm-12-30kHz-USED-/321648849253?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae3c3f165
 and this :  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alessandro-Music-Series-Two-2-Headphone-32-Ohm-Open-Air-/331449426478?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2bece22e


----------



## 020Assassin

I must be spoiled... right now the MS-Ultimate is a fine headphone in its own right, but it pales in comparsion to my Stax Lambda Nova... I will do more listening on both, but for now the Stax certainly has the upper hand.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

jaywillin said:


> same here
> i've had the ms1, and ms2, both were smooth as butta , harsh and sibilant would be out of character for alessandro's it seems


I did own the ms1 for a while and colleague had the ms2 (while I had my first 325is). So I do agree with you on those ms, but the pro... To me Ultimate was the way to go


----------



## swspiers

020assassin said:


> I must be spoiled... right now the MS-Ultimate is a fine headphone in its own right, but it pales in comparsion to my Stax Lambda Nova... I will do more listening on both, but for now the Stax certainly has the upper hand.


 

 I would hope so.  The Lambda is in a different league altogether, isn't it?
  
 Anyway, school is keeping me from my favorite thread lately.  The only listening time I have is with my iGrado's at work.  Not complaining (yet), but between my awesome job and the thrill of grad school, my hobby is definitely taking a back seat.


----------



## bbophead

020assassin said:


> I must be spoiled... right now the MS-Ultimate is a fine headphone in its own right, but it pales in comparsion to my Stax Lambda Nova... I will do more listening on both, but for now the Stax certainly has the upper hand.


 

 I bought Stax in the '70s, SR-3 and 5.  A couple of years ago at a meet, I heard the 007 MK I and was amazed at the low bass among other things.  In the end, I didn't care for the _texture _of the electrostatic presentation.  It's different from dynamic drivers (no kidding).  Same with orthos.   So, different strokes.
  
 Glad you're having fun.


----------



## HPiper

020assassin said:


> I must be spoiled... right now the MS-Ultimate is a fine headphone in its own right, but it pales in comparsion to my Stax Lambda Nova... I will do more listening on both, but for now the Stax certainly has the upper hand.


 

 Doesn't the Stax (any Stax) have the upper hand over most everything else.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Not quite. It depends on your liking


----------



## bbophead

hpiper said:


> 020assassin said:
> 
> 
> > I must be spoiled... right now the MS-Ultimate is a fine headphone in its own right, but it pales in comparsion to my Stax Lambda Nova... I will do more listening on both, but for now the Stax certainly has the upper hand.
> ...


 

*IF* you like the sound texture of electrostatics, they're fine.  It's different, though.


----------



## diamondears

bbophead said:


> I bought Stax in the '70s, SR-3 and 5.  A couple of years ago at a meet, I heard the 007 MK I and was amazed at the low bass among other things.  In the end, I didn't care for the _texture _of the electrostatic presentation.  It's different from dynamic drivers (no kidding).  Same with orthos.   So, different strokes.
> 
> Glad you're having fun.



Can you describe (I know it's hard) the differences in textures of electrostatics, planars and dynamics?


----------



## gefski

diamondears said:


> Can you describe (I know it's hard) the differences in textures of electrostatics, planars and dynamics?




Keep in mind that you never get to compare Stax electrostatics to other cans. Since you must use a Stax (type) amp, you are always comparing the Stax can/amp combo to a different can/amp combo.

They're not a 5 minute "blow you away" experience. But spend 3 evenings...

Owning a moderate $ Stax Lambda rig (and having heard most of the stuff discussed on HeadFi either in my home or at meets), I can only say----truth of timbre, texture, attack, dynamics, speed, damping, *yet always a graceful, relaxed delivery.* Recording (apparent) space. Greater differences between recordings and among instruments in the same recording. And frequency response discussions (bass/treble) are irrelevant, with *nothing* jumping out at you.

Hope this isn't too long for a Grado thread, but the question was asked. And regarding Grados, many excellent cans have come and gone, but my RS1is (listening to Metheny-Mehldau on them now) and SR60s aren't leaving this house.

*FWIW*


----------



## bbophead

diamondears said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > I bought Stax in the '70s, SR-3 and 5.  A couple of years ago at a meet, I heard the 007 MK I and was amazed at the low bass among other things.  In the end, I didn't care for the _texture _of the electrostatic presentation.  It's different from dynamic drivers (no kidding).  Same with orthos.   So, different strokes.
> ...


 

 Not really.  I don't want to get into criticism.  That always starts going the wrong direction.   
  
 If you're lucky, you could compare at a meet.


----------



## 020Assassin

swspiers said:


> I would hope so.  The Lambda is in a different league altogether, isn't it?


 
  
 I don't know if I should compare them at all, since the Stax is not just another type of headphone, but also significantly more expensive than the MS-Pro. The MS-Pro is a well-designed and beautifully sounding headphone, but with the Stax it's like listening to new music every time I listen to music I've listened to a hundred times or more. For instance, I just put on Submission by Fields of the Nephilim, first on the MS-Ultimate, then on the Stax. On the Ultimate, it sounds wonderful, but when I put on the Stax, this is the first time that I noticed the song starts with a deep rumble, like thunder in the far distance, before the music starts. On the MS-Ultimate it's also noticeable, but only after the Stax points out that the sound is there. As to the difference in sound quality, the MS-Ultimate is warm and smooth, but lacks the definition and resolution of the Stax.
  


bbophead said:


> In the end, I didn't care for the _texture _of the electrostatic presentation.  It's different from dynamic drivers (no kidding).  Same with orthos.   So, different strokes.


 
  
 I've heard some people refer to the Stax sound as lacking the passion of the music or something similar, but that doesn't explain how they can give me goosebumps. However, I do understand that they do not 'add colour' to anything. The Stax will show you everything that's there, without particular emphasis on frequencies.
  


hpiper said:


> Doesn't the Stax (any Stax) have the upper hand over most everything else.


 
  
 Every headphone has its drawbacks. The drawbacks of the Stax have to do with the lack of portability. To have the Stax near my workstation so I can listen while I'm working, requires either a Stax extension cord, or a loooooong RCA cable. Or, what I did, using a separate CD player that stays near the 'energizer'.
 So, while I listen to the Stax when I'm able to lean back and submerge myself in the music, I listen to most of my music using my iPad with my ZennJazzGrado.
  
 What I do have now, is that for home use I have three headphones vying for the top spot. The Stax, the MS-Ultimate, and the SR325is (now fitted with GS headband and gimbals, and TTVJ flat pads. And objectively the Stax comes out on top. However, I can transplant the distancers and G-cushions to the MS-1 and sell the MS-Pro as stock, or I can sell the MS-Ultimate. Similarly, I can sell the SR325iS in its current configuration or stock with L-cushions.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

(regarding the Alessandro MS Pro) - this looks just like the Grado RS-1e (or -I).  Same look, same frequency response cited, about 1 dB more sensitive.  How does the MS Pro differ from the RS-1?
  
 (regarding early Stax);  I've had the SR-5 with its SRD-6 driver box for 40 years (1975 headphone).  Light in the bass, but otherwise totally awesome sound, if you don't mind being tethered to a speaker output and a wall plug.  I reveiwed and compared them to the Grado PS-500 (and Kilpsch IEM, the best I had at the time) here:  http://www.head-fi.org/products/stax-sr-5-with-srd-6-adapter/reviews/10909
  
 The Stax won.  More details on the Stax if you click on the link in my signature line.


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> *(regarding the Alessandro MS Pro) - this looks just like the Grado RS-1e (or -I).  Same look, same frequency response cited, about 1 dB more sensitive.  How does the MS Pro differ from the RS-1*?
> 
> (regarding early Stax);  I've had the SR-5 with its SRD-6 driver box for 40 years (1975 headphone).  Light in the bass, but otherwise totally awesome sound, if you don't mind being tethered to a speaker output and a wall plug.  I reveiwed and compared them to the Grado PS-500 (and Kilpsch IEM, the best I had at the time) here:  http://www.head-fi.org/products/stax-sr-5-with-srd-6-adapter/reviews/10909
> 
> The Stax won.  More details on the Stax if you click on the link in my signature line.


 
they start as rs1's directly from grado , from the alessandr website :
 
 
*Endorsed by Eric Johnson, Mark Mancina, Richard Mullen, and Steve Dwire*
*Alessandro High-End Products* and *Grado Labs* have combined their design capabilities to create a new line of headphones. The *Music Series* headphones focuses on the needs of the music industry. Each model has been specificly tuned to produce extra ordinary results at their respective price points.
Superior Design & Precision: 
 All *Music Series* headphones have a vented diaphragm design that incorporates a large air chamber. This design lowers the frequency resonance (distortion) of the diaphragm and extends bass response. A unique process to _de-stress_ the diaphragm results in enhanced inner detail. The diaphragm is made of a low mass polymer, carefully formed to broaden resonant modes to reduce their amplitude. The diaphragm's total mass is calculated to provide a full 20 KHZ bandwidth while avoiding breakup at lower frequencies.


----------



## 020Assassin

ruthieandjohn said:


> (regarding early Stax);  I've had the SR-5 with its SRD-6 driver box for 40 years (1975 headphone).  Light in the bass, but otherwise totally awesome sound, if you don't mind being tethered to a speaker output and a wall plug.  I reveiwed and compared them to the Grado PS-500 (and Kilpsch IEM, the best I had at the time) here:  http://www.head-fi.org/products/stax-sr-5-with-srd-6-adapter/reviews/10909
> 
> The Stax won.  More details on the Stax if you click on the link in my signature line.


 
  
 I have the Lambda Nova Basic set, with the square 'ear speakers'. I've never heard other Stax headphones, but mine are definitely not 'light in th bass' and their soundstage is unrivalled. Especially with bass-heavy CDs like Stanley Clarke's School Days and Nils Petter Molvaer's Khmer, the bass isn't just deep and mightly, but also 'tangible'.
  
 If you put this on:

  
 There's a deep bass in the left ear that starts around the 0:23, that tangibly reverbs against your ear drum, especially if you listen to the uncompressed music from CD.
  
 The level of detail in my Stax is astounding. I love my Grados, but to compare to the Stax, you'd probably have to grab the GS/PS 1000 for the sheer resolution and detail.
  
 Another thing that I really enjoy about the Stax is that even highly complex music with several rhythms and instruments playing syncopathic rhythms, like King Crimson, Yes, and Grachan Moncur, no matter how hectic the music becomes, the Stax makes it sound almost 'relaxed'.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> they start as rs1's directly from grado , from the alessandr website :
> 
> 
> *Endorsed by Eric Johnson, Mark Mancina, Richard Mullen, and Steve Dwire*
> ...


 
 So Jay, how are you liking the MS-Pro's so far?


----------



## kapanak

I think it is time for me to dip my toes into the Grado world. What should I buy first?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> So Jay, how are you liking the MS-Pro's so far?



i don't get them until next week
i just ordered yesterday


----------



## joseph69

kapanak said:


> I think it is time for me to dip my toes into the Grado world. What should I buy first?


 
 By a pair of their HP' first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Budget?


----------



## one1speed

kapanak said:


> I think it is time for me to dip my toes into the Grado world. What should I buy first?


 
  
 Welcome to the club!
  
 What type of music do you listen to? Gear you'll use? And as Joseph said, budget?
  
 Cheers.


----------



## peteyv

anyone selling a pair?


----------



## 020Assassin

peteyv said:


> anyone selling a pair?


 

 Grados?
  
 I have a pair of Grado SR325iS, either stock or with the GS headband and round black metal gimbals, with TTVJ flat pads.
  
 Also a vent-modded pair of SR125i, which are available either with the stock headband or with a Sony 7502 headband.
  
 And a stock pair of SR125e, new.
  
 And a pair of Grado Alessandro MS-Pros, either stock (with brown leather band, square rods and wooden nubs) or the 'Ultimate' version with distancers and Grado G-cushions.


----------



## peteyv

how much would you sell them for


----------



## 020Assassin

peteyv said:


> how much would you sell them for


 

 Which ones, and where are you located? I'm located in Europe, so shipping to the US might be expensive.


----------



## kapanak

joseph69 said:


> By a pair of their HP' first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


one1speed said:


> Welcome to the club!
> 
> What type of music do you listen to? Gear you'll use? And as Joseph said, budget?
> 
> Cheers.


 
  
 Headphones I own on my profile.
  
 Music, all sorts of electronic, metal, all sorts of rock, classical, a bit of jazz, sometimes pop (American, European and Asian), and instrumental and orchestra music lol ... pretty much a bit of everything.
  
 Gear, currently have the following, Audioengine D1, Audioengine D3, Resonessence Labs Concero HD, but possibly the Concero HP soon (will replace the HD), Schiit Valhalla 2, Bottlehead Crack, and the Lovely Cube (Lehmann Linear clone I believe).
  
 Budget, constrained right now, probably won't be able to go too far, but can spend anywhere from $100 to $600.
  
 DIY, pretty good at it. I like tinkering with headphones to match my tastes as well, and also creating new headphones from parts or from scratch.


----------



## 020Assassin

kapanak said:


> Headphones I own on my profile.
> 
> Music, all sorts of electronic, metal, all sorts of rock, classical, a bit of jazz, sometimes pop (American, European and Asian), and instrumental and orchestra music lol ... pretty much a bit of everything.
> 
> ...


 

 With your budget, I would take a pair of SR225 and keep some money in reserve to upgrade them by inserting them in wooden cups.


----------



## one1speed

kapanak said:


> Headphones I own on my profile.
> 
> Music, all sorts of electronic, metal, all sorts of rock, classical, a bit of jazz, sometimes pop (American, European and Asian), and instrumental and orchestra music lol ... pretty much a bit of everything.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The 225 to mod is an interesting option. I would think many would say the 325 or 500. I've got the RS2e with the Concero HP, and it's a great combo. Concero HP is precise, yet very smooth at the same time. Never seems strained. A lot of good reviews out there stating you need to spend a whole lot more to truly find something better. Need to turn up the RS2e a bit to get a full sound, but wonderful so far. However, they are my first real headphone, nothing to compare them to. 
  
 That said, I have the PS500e on the way, waiting for them to ship. Once they burn in, I'll share thoughts between the two.


----------



## peteyv

the stock 125


----------



## joseph69

kapanak said:


> Budget, constrained right now, probably won't be able to go too far, but can spend anywhere from $100 to $600.


 
 The 325e's seem to be a big, big hit here on H-F. 
 Also right in the middle of your budget.


----------



## JoeDoe

kapanak said:


> I think it is time for me to dip my toes into the Grado world. What should I buy first?




+1 for the 325e. Just an awesome headphone. If that is out of your budget the 80 would be the next best bet.


----------



## XLR8

Have a read of bigpook comments here.
  
 Couldn't help but LoL at the comments about Head-Fi.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I wonder if those people that comment "same drivers, only cosmetically difference" about the SR lines have actually listened to them at all.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> well, they are indeed mspro's , red drivers, brown headband, 1/4" jack , and i just bought them !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

@jaywillin, I am sure you are among the first to recognize the importance of matching your amp to your headphone.
  
 As you stand poised upon the threshold of receiving your Rs-1s Alessandro Pros, I am sure that you will complement their wooden construction with a wooden amplifier. 
  
 I have found it essential for my wooden Grados...
  

  
 As you know, using metal amps to feed wooden headphones leads to impedance mismatch, reflection, reverberation, and Sonic Degradation!!


----------



## whirlwind

kayandjohn....you should get this wooden amp, instead  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 Jay.....don't you get any crazy ideas


----------



## Wildcatsare1

^That is a beautiful a Amp, what is it? Jay, you need one and too bring it to the next Nashville Meet!!!!


----------



## whirlwind

wildcatsare1 said:


> ^That is a beautiful a Amp, what is it? Jay, you need one and too bring it to the next Nashville Meet!!!!


 
 That is a Mad Ear....and Jay, if you buy it....I am calling first dibs, when you sell it


----------



## borrego

whirlwind said:


> kayandjohn....you should get this wooden amp, instead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice looking amp! May I know what amp is it?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ruthieandjohn said:


> @jaywillin, I am sure you are among the first to recognize the importance of matching your amp to your headphone.
> 
> As you stand poised upon the threshold of receiving your Rs-1s Alessandro Pros, I am sure that you will complement their wooden construction with a wooden amplifier.
> 
> ...


 
 Does it make much sense to own both the vintage and the i? And should I buy the amps from Grado (or Joseph Grado)?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

williamleonhart said:


> Does it make much sense to own both the vintage and the i? And should I buy the amps from Grado (or Joseph Grado)?


 

 Not for normal people.  But I have sort of a fascination with vintage audio stuff... vintage Grado in particular.
  
 So I have both the vintage RS-1 (with buttons) and the current RS-1i (well, the RS-1e is more current, but unlike other e's, there are many folks that think it is a step backward from the RS-1i).
  
 The RA-1 amp (the wood one in the picture) is said to be similar in circuit to the C-Moy, sold in the Altoid mint tin for 1/5 the price by JDS Labs.  The Joseph Grado amp, which is the HPA-1, dates from the 1990s, and was designed at the instigation of Joseph Grado for his HP-1000 headphones by Sidney Stockton Smith of Marantz, and assembled by hand by Mr. Grado and a former Marantz quality engineer whose name escapes me right now.  That said, John Grado says that the RA-1 has the same circuit as the HPA-1, but folks here who have compared them say the HPA-1 has less grain in its sound.  There were only 125 HPA-1 made, and they are hard to find.
  
 I have both, and I have not really sat and compared them... they are both Superb!
  
 And for the (metal) Joseph Grado headphones, of course you need the (metal) Joseph Grado amp!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

whirlwind said:


> kayandjohn....you should get this wooden amp, instead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Looks beautiful!  But my (first) tube amp will likely be either the Melos SHA-1 Gold (recommended by Joseph Grado and used by John Grado at GradoLabs) or the Schiit Lyr 2 (recommended by Grado along with the RA-1 for their headphones!).
  
 Neither come in wood though... that one is B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!!  Maybe I can set it NEXT TO the wooden Grados!


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> @jaywillin, I am sure you are among the first to recognize the importance of matching your amp to your headphone.
> 
> As you stand poised upon the threshold of receiving your Rs-1s Alessandro Pros, I am sure that you will complement their wooden construction with a wooden amplifier.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Have I ever told you how much I hate you?, you are such a tease. One of these days I'm going to have my own pair of mint, vintage RS1, with it's own wooden box. And if I'm really lucky, the seller will have a RA-1 with matching  wood color and grain.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seriously though, my first experience with Grado, was with the original RS1. I owned a pair of Senns HD-600 at the time, and couldn't believe the amount of détails I was missing with the HD-600.
  
 One thing's for sure, you've got great taste!.


----------



## cyclops214

Hello everyone I joined the Grado family last week with a pair of SR80e and it's not even four days later I was loving the experience so much I ended up ordering a pair of sr325e they arrived two days ago what a difference between the two. My previous cans are a pair of dt770pro250 I am loving the 325e so much I don't want to ever take them off not sure if I want to keep the sr80e or sell them. As for amp and dac I am using the schiit stack modi and Magni first generation.


----------



## XLR8

cyclops214 said:


> Hello everyone I joined the Grado family last week with a pair of SR80e and it's not even four days later I was loving the experience so much I ended up ordering a pair of sr325e they arrived two days ago what a difference between the two. My previous cans are a pair of dt770pro250 I am loving the 325e so much I don't want to ever take them off not sure if I want to keep the sr80e or sell them. As for amp and dac I am using the schiit stack modi and Magni first generation.


 

 Hey Cyclops214.
  
 Welcome aboard. How would _you_ describe the sound differences between the sr80e and 325e?


----------



## cyclops214

xlr8 said:


> Hey Cyclops214.
> 
> Welcome aboard. How would _you_ describe the sound differences between the sr80e and 325e?


 
  
 WellThe sr80e Have a Open sound to them That I have never experienced before this was my first Open back headphone I have ever tried the sound stage seemed full but the instruments positioning seemed a bit off for instance snare drum I would hear on the right side instead of left and the ride cymbal I would sometimes here on the left instead of the right. At first the overall sound was a bit bright after a couple days it started to mellow out and sound a lot better that is when I made the choice to get the sr325e and that one out-of-the-box sounds 10 times better instrument positioning still Little messed up not as bad as the SR 80 but overall clarity is awesome and I am listening to these headphones at a much lower volume then I ever did with other headphones and they sound wonderful. I cannot wait until they break in completely.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ruthieandjohn said:


>


 
 I feel poooooooooor


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> kayandjohn....you should get this wooden amp, instead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 DAYAMN !!! 
 i'd already thought about talking to the good DR about this :




  
 OR




  
 we'll see how the little dot and magni 2u play out, 
 it's not really required to spend a lot of dough to get good sound


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> @jaywillin, I am sure you are among the first to recognize the importance of matching your amp to your headphone.
> 
> As you stand poised upon the threshold of receiving your Rs-1s Alessandro Pros, I am sure that you will complement their wooden construction with a wooden amplifier.
> 
> ...


 
 synergy in a system is everything, well a VERY important thing !
 on paper the mad ear+ doesn't seem to be the best fit with grado's but the sound ? STELLAR !


----------



## whirlwind

Agree...it is all about the synergy....without it....move on to another amp


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> kayandjohn....you should get this wooden amp, instead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 i see it's from our friend, the good dr, but where's you find a pic of this ?
 it must be a custom job


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > kayandjohn....you should get this wooden amp, instead
> ...


 
 Yes, it is a custom job and i would imagine it is quite expensive....I found the pic stashed in a folder on my pc....along with alot of other mad ears......lol
  
 All of Steve's amps at decware are also point to point wiring.....you won't find any circut boards in any of those either.....just like the good doctor's.
  
 Decware below


----------



## jaywillin

found it !!
  






 
  
 a custom mapletree alright
Very custom _Ear+ Purist HD_ with hybrid rectification, potted power transformers, polished stainless steel chassis plate in a Red Birch base. You can follow Mark's journey on the Head-Fi forum.
*Mark Norman*. Very custom _Ear+ Purist HD_ with hybrid rectification, potted power transformers, polished stainless steel chassis plate in a Red Birch base. You can follow Mark's journey on the Head-Fi forum.


----------



## whirlwind

^^ Lovely point to point wiring ^^
  
 i am still calling first dibs


----------



## wormsdriver

I got an email from the official Grado store, 4OurEars, and they're selling some new old stock of Grado Sr40's:

  


> Here's a real collector's item. Grado stopped making them a few years back, but we found a case of brand new factory sealed SR40 headphones. While supplies last, we're selling them for just​ *$49.99*​


 
 here's the link to the website, it's the "Deal of the Day": http://www.4ourears.net/dealoftheday.asp


----------



## whirlwind

nice find, worms.


----------



## wormsdriver

they were also giving away a free pair through a fun little scavenger hunt, but I was too late, I think somebody had already claim them.


----------



## joseph69

cyclops214 said:


> Hello everyone I joined the Grado family last week with a pair of SR80e and it's not even four days later I was loving the experience so much I ended up ordering a pair of sr325e they arrived two days ago what a difference between the two. My previous cans are a pair of dt770pro250 I am loving the 325e so much I don't want to ever take them off not sure if I want to keep the sr80e or sell them. As for amp and dac I am using the schiit stack modi and Magni first generation.


 
 Very nice, congratulations!
 I also use 325is/M/M first generation combo at my desktop and enjoy them together very much.
  


wormsdriver said:


> I got an email from the official Grado store, 4OurEars, and they're selling some new old stock of Grado Sr40's:
> 
> 
> here's the link to the website, it's the "Deal of the Day": http://www.4ourears.net/dealoftheday.asp


 
 I thought you were joking and they were selling 1/2 an SR-80...(1) driver!


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> **snip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ha! funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I had only seen these maybe like once or twice before sold on ebay/for sale forum


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Hey should I buy that for mobile use or is it as crappy as people say?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Nvm, I asked a friend to order it anyway.


----------



## dwayniac

wormsdriver said:
			
		

> .I got an email from the official Grado store, 4OurEars, and they're selling some new old stock of Grado Sr40's:
> 
> 
> 
> here's the link to the website, it's the "Deal of the Day": http://www.4ourears.net/dealoftheday.asp




They could be better than the iGrado. I am going to buy a pair since they are kinda rare.


----------



## kapanak

dwayniac said:


> They could be better than the iGrado. I am going to buy a pair since they are kinda rare.


 

 They won't be rare after this box sells out


----------



## Li Ching Yuen

Do you guys have any suggestions for some USB DAC's priced around 80-100 euros that could work well with some Grado SR80e's?
  
 Given the price, obviously the expectations are not that high so I do take that into consideration.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

li ching yuen said:


> Do you guys have any suggestions for some USB DAC's priced around 80-100 euros that could work well with some Grado SR80e's?
> 
> Given the price, obviously the expectations are no that high so I do take that into consideration.




The iFi iDSD Nano is just a tad more than your budget, but works well with Grasos amp/DAC.


----------



## 020Assassin

li ching yuen said:


> Do you guys have any suggestions for some USB DAC's priced around 80-100 euros that could work well with some Grado SR80e's?
> 
> Given the price, obviously the expectations are not that high so I do take that into consideration.


 

 FiiO E10K. 89 euro. I have one on my MacBook Pro. Works well with all my headphones: Grado 80-325, Alessandro MS-Pro, Sennheiser Momentum...


----------



## dwayniac

kapanak said:


> They won't be rare after this box sells out




Omg they are flooding the market!!!


----------



## Li Ching Yuen

020assassin said:


> FiiO E10K. 89 euro. I have one on my MacBook Pro. Works well with all my headphones: Grado 80-325, Alessandro MS-Pro, Sennheiser Momentum...


 
  
 Yeah, after doing some looking around I'm tending to lean towards this model. Generally it seems that FiiO is well appreciated in this area, which is a nice vote of confidence.


----------



## 020Assassin

li ching yuen said:


> Yeah, after doing some looking around I'm tending to lean towards this model. Generally it seems that FiiO is well appreciated in this area, which is a nice vote of confidence.


 

 I compared the E10K with the JDS Labs O2+ODAC, but the sound difference when used with my MacBook was minimal and I liked the small size and the USB power/data cable. The JDS wouldn't fit on my MacBook platform, required a separate power cable and--while it can also be used with my stereo--my stereo already has a great amplifier.
  
 So you have to look at the use and size and budget. In my case, the E10K was easily the best choice.


----------



## HPiper

Can anyone explain to me what Allesandro does to their headphones. How are they different from the Grado that any particular model is based on. I saw an MSPro on ebay that looks just like an RS1i, so how would that differ from a Grado RS1i?


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> Can anyone explain to me what Allesandro does to their headphones. How are they different from the Grado that any particular model is based on. I saw an MSPro on ebay that looks just like an RS1i, so how would that differ from a Grado RS1i?


 
 they are rs1's
  

 All *Music Series* headphones have a vented diaphragm design that incorporates a large air chamber. This design lowers the frequency resonance (distortion) of the diaphragm and extends bass response. A unique process to _de-stress_ the diaphragm results in enhanced inner detail. The diaphragm is made of a low mass polymer, carefully formed to broaden resonant modes to reduce their amplitude. The diaphragm's total mass is calculated to provide a full 20 KHZ bandwidth while avoiding breakup at lower frequencies.
  
    The *Music Series One, Two and Pro*headphones all feature voice-coils that are wound from ultra-high purity, long crystal (UHPLC) oxygen free copper. Ultra-high conductivity copper yields the clearest transmission and lowest coloration possible. This combined with high power neodymium magnets provide maximum efficiency giving a smoother, cleaner and more dynamic sound and a larger perceived sound stage.


----------



## hoagster

I'm quite annoyed I can't buy one of those Sr40's here in the UK. Would def. have hit the buy button by now.


----------



## XLR8

hpiper said:


> Can anyone explain to me what Allesandro does to their headphones. How are they different from the Grado that any particular model is based on. I saw an MSPro on ebay that looks just like an RS1i, so how would that differ from a Grado RS1i?


 

_They(Alessandro)_ tune the drivers to be more flat or neutral with less peaks than Grado drivers.
 Everything else aside from engraving is identical.


----------



## HPiper

xlr8 said:


> _They(Alessandro)_ tune the drivers to be more flat or neutral with less peaks than Grado drivers.
> Everything else aside from engraving is identical.


 

 I find that humorous for some reason. They are doing what you would think Grado themselves would be doing and making money doing it...gotta love free enterprise!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

hpiper said:


> I find that humorous for some reason. They are doing what you would think Grado themselves would be doing and making money doing it...gotta love free enterprise!


 
 I don't think "Good morning. Here's a new version of the RS1 that is slightly different and ships overseas" is good for marketing.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I have now entered the hallowed halls of the Grado "e" brethren (e - for Elite!).
  
 Thanks to an active member on this thread, I have a BEAUTIFUL like-new pair of SR325e's that arrived today.
  
 They.
  
 Sound.
  
 FABULOUS!!!!
  
 Here they are amongst some of the audio system elements I've been using them with.
  
 Thank you, jaywillin!!!!


----------



## headfry

I love my ALO the Island with my well broken-in 325is' ....see if you can get an audition where you are!
 ...would like to see the Island get more attention on these forums!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

dwayniac said:


> They could be better than the iGrado. I am going to buy a pair since they are kinda rare.


 

 I got one too. 
  
 The answer to the first clue is "Joseph Grado The Ultimate Dramatic Tenor"
  
 (I have the CD!)


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ruthieandjohn said:


> I got one too.
> 
> The answer to the first clue is "Joseph Grado The Ultimate Dramatic Tenor"
> 
> (I have the CD!)


I will def write a comparison between the iGrado, the sr40 and the sr60 in the near future. If I'm not wrong they all use the same driver (design).


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> I have now entered the hallowed halls of the Grado "e" brethren (e - for Elite!).
> 
> Thanks to an active member on this thread, I have a BEAUTIFUL like-new pair of SR325e's that arrived today.
> 
> ...


 
 glad you are enjoying them !!
 if i don't like the msPRO's, i'll sell them and probably get another pair of these babies !!


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > _They(Alessandro)_ tune the drivers to be more flat or neutral with less peaks than Grado drivers.
> ...


 

 Exactly, damn people for doing want they want to.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> I have now entered the hallowed halls of the Grado "e" brethren (e - for Elite!).
> 
> Thanks to an active member on this thread, I have a BEAUTIFUL like-new pair of SR325e's that arrived today.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice, next time I swing by my dealer, I'll give the SR325e a listen.
  
 From what I've heard, and read, the e serie headphones all seem to have deeper bass extension, and a more polite treble. Considering these facts, I think that the SR325i, is probably the model that benefits the most, from the changes that the e serie brings.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Nice, next time I swing by my dealer, I'll give the SR325e a listen.
> 
> From what I've heard, and read, the e serie headphones all seem to have deeper bass extension, and a more polite treble. Considering these facts, I think that the SR325i, is probably the model that benefits the most, from the changes that the e serie brings.


 

 What is funny, is that the only reason I could get these SR325e's is that the person from whom I had bought my SR325i's from wanted to buy them back.  They were his only headphones, and he had sold them to me many months ago and then proceeded on an odyssey of trying to find an upgrade, or at least a replacement.  He tried the SR325e, the SR325, the RS1 (i or e I'm not sure), sold each then moved to the next, never being satisfied.
  
 So I said that if he or I could find an SR325e for the price of his 325i, I'd buy that and sell him his back.
  
 I like these SR325es better; he likes his SR325is back as being brighter and ruder (if the 325es are polite, then aren't the 325is rude??), and All Is Well.
  
 (post written while experiencing a continuous eargasm from above-mentioned 325e!)


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ruthieandjohn said:


> What is funny, is that the only reason I could get these SR325e's is that the person from whom I had bought my SR325i's from wanted to buy them back.  They were his only headphones, and he had sold them to me many months ago and then proceeded on an odyssey of trying to find an upgrade, or at least a replacement.  He tried the SR325e, the SR325, the RS1 (i or e I'm not sure), sold each then moved to the next, never being satisfied.
> 
> So I said that if he or I could find an SR325e for the price of his 325i, I'd buy that and sell him his back.
> 
> ...


 
 Well I have the same opinion as "the person" that you mentioned. The 325e is still pretty aggressive, but it's not the 325is. Both are great headphones though. I suppose the 325e will be more popular than its predecessor.


----------



## jaywillin

a little wake up music
  


  
 and something a little louder !


----------



## HPiper

Funny Jay as I just got a new double cd album by them (GM) called Shout today. I already told Joseph how good it was. Where do you find some of these people like Samantha Fish, just prowl youtube all night? <g>


----------



## HPiper

I just discovered today that the Vali amp does contribute somewhat to the treble harshness of the Grado's. I was trying to find out why my 325's are still a little aggressive on top and was trying different combinations and found that they are a lot smoother on my Lyr than on the Vali. I think it is due to the low impedance rather than an actual fault with the amp. I may have to get a LttleDot 1+ after all or a Valhalla 2. The LD is a lot less money though, even after upgrading the op/amp and tube.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> I just discovered today that the Vali amp does contribute somewhat to the treble harshness of the Grado's. I was trying to find out why my 325's are still a little aggressive on top and was trying different combinations and found that they are a lot smoother on my* Lyr* than on the Vali. I think it is due to the low impedance rather than an actual fault with the amp. I may have to get a* LttleDot 1+ after all or a Valhalla 2.* The LD is a lot less money though, even after upgrading the op/amp and tube.


 
 i think all three of these are excellent with grado's


----------



## whirlwind




----------



## wormsdriver




----------



## whirlwind

These are from the Radio City Music Hall show, last night
  
 Wow....I am really diggin the sound of these vintage 1950's amps with these old 1959 and 1960 'burst that Joe is playing.....old skool goodness  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Reese Wyans on keyboards is wonderful, also...not to mention the king kong climbing up Joe's mic stand....which I assume is the Empire State building.


----------



## joseph69

Quote:


whirlwind said:


>


 
 I've been searching for a Fleetwood Mac song that I heard 1 time, a very long time ago but didn't remember the name of the song and never heard it on the radio again. After searching through all of the albums Tidal offers from Fleetwood Mac, I still couldn't find it (Tidal doesn't have it anyway) until today when you posted this video, and I saw the name of the song, it hit me!!! I also didn't know Bob Welch was on vocals. Thank for posting the video and reminding me of Fleetwood Mac with Bob Welch on vocals doing  "Hypnotized".


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> Funny Jay as I just got a new double cd album by them (GM) called Shout today. I already told Joseph how good it was. Where do you find some of these people like Samantha Fish, just prowl youtube all night? <g>


 
 i have shout, love it !
  
 yeah, just cruise you a bit, see something new, then go find where i can download something from the artist


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> hpiper said:
> 
> 
> > Funny Jay as I just got a new double cd album by them (GM) called Shout today. I already told Joseph how good it was. Where do you find some of these people like Samantha Fish, just prowl youtube all night? <g>
> ...


 
 Shout is better than good....it is excellent!


----------



## Krutsch

jaywillin said:


> a little wake up music




  
 Man, that was good... love that song, so I couldn't resist clicking on that. Then, I added her albums to my Spotify playlist (including this song). Thanks!


----------



## jaywillin

krutsch said:


> Man, that was good... love that song, so I couldn't resist clicking on that. Then, I added her albums to my Spotify playlist (including this song). Thanks!


 
 glad to do it !


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Gents,
  
 Quick question, I have been offered an Apex Glacier as a trade. From what I have read, it has a very Grado like presentation, upfront, excellent PrAT, very dynamic. Does anybody have any experience with this amp/dac? Is it too forward for use with Grado HP's?
  
 Thanks and Cheers!


----------



## jaywillin

wildcatsare1 said:


> Gents,
> 
> Quick question, I have been offered an Apex Glacier as a trade. From what I have read, it has a very Grado like presentation, upfront, excellent PrAT, very dynamic. Does anybody have any experience with this amp/dac? Is it too forward for use with Grado HP's?
> 
> Thanks and Cheers!


 
 not i


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

joseph69 said:


> I've been searching for a Fleetwood Mac song that I heard 1 time, a very long time ago but didn't remember the name of the song and never heard it on the radio again. After searching through all of the albums Tidal offers from Fleetwood Mac, I still couldn't find it (Tidal doesn't have it anyway) until today when you posted this video, and I saw the name of the song, it hit me!!! I also didn't know Bob Welch was on vocals. Thank for posting the video and reminding me of Fleetwood Mac with Bob Welch on vocals doing  "Hypnotized".


 Joseph why don't you google the songs you can remeber the name of? I often type the name of the artist, any line of lyrics I remember and voilà!


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> What is funny, is that the only reason I could get these SR325e's is that the person from whom I had bought my SR325i's from wanted to buy them back.  They were his only headphones, and he had sold them to me many months ago and then proceeded on an odyssey of trying to find an upgrade, or at least a replacement.  He tried the SR325e, the SR325, the RS1 (i or e I'm not sure), sold each then moved to the next, never being satisfied.
> 
> So I said that if he or I could find an SR325e for the price of his 325i, I'd buy that and sell him his back.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Considering the quality of your headphone collection, that says A LOT, about the SR325e sound quality. One thing"s for sure, you certainly piqued my curiosity.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Seems the 325e is more universally loved than its brother


----------



## whirlwind

williamleonhart said:


> Seems the 325e is more universally loved than its brother


 
  I liked the 325is agressive treble.....but most found it a little too much.....every 325is may not have had the agressive treble....but most sure did........tubes took the edge off of it and the mids were heavenly.
  
 I think most would probably prefer the 325e's rolled off treble.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Yep. I sold my 325e to get the 325is (and a Aless case and the 1/4 - 1/8 cable) for the same price. I've never felt fatigued by the IS trebles at all, and this is my 2nd time buying one (last time I HAD to sell it for financial reasons). The IS already has arguably the best mids in the Grado line, no wonder the E wins hearts and minds - they only have to tame the bass and trebles. Overally I feel the E's smooth and lush sound will please a lot of people, and currently that is the case. It's just that Death Metal on the 325e feels rather lackluster to me, as does every other Grados that I've owned - _in comparison to the 325is._


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Isn't she a beau?


----------



## whirlwind

great looking can


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> Joseph why don't you google the songs you can remeber the name of? I often type the name of the artist, any line of lyrics I remember and voilà!


 
 I couldn't remember the name of the song...at all, and thought it was done by Mick Fleetwood alone, so I googled him and listened to everything by him and didn't hear the song (of course because it was done by Fleetwood Mac/Bob Welch). I didn't even know one line/verse from the song, I only heard it once over 10+ years ago.


----------



## joseph69

Ending real soon...look like a perfect pair of HP's.
 Can't wait to see the price!
  
HP-1000 (HP2)


----------



## ruthieandjohn

whirlwind said:


> I liked the 325is agressive treble.....but most found it a little too much.....every 325is may not have had the agressive treble....but most sure did........tubes took the edge off of it and the mids were heavenly.
> 
> I think most would probably prefer the 325e's rolled off treble.


 

 I'm finding after some listening that there indeed was more treble in the 325i (gold) that I traded for the 325es.  If I were to have just one headphone, I would find the 325e to be better than the 325i.  With a large collection of Grados, though, it was the 325i that was the caricature, the ultimate extreme of "the Grado sound," and I am sorta starting to realize that!  Love the 325es though!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

williamleonhart said:


> Isn't she a beau?


 

 Sure is!  I really LOVE the sparkly satin finish on the metal.  Even this great picture does not quite capture the sparkle of that satin.  The black and silver is so simple and elegant!  And the shock of the bright background really highlights the elegant monochrome of the headphone paint.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> I couldn't remember the name of the song...at all, and thought it was done by Mick Fleetwood alone, so I googled him and listened to everything by him and didn't hear the song (of course because it was done by Fleetwood Mac/Bob Welch). I didn't even know one line/verse from the song, I only heard it once over 10+ years ago.


 
  
 I like Fleetwood mac. Lindsay Buckingham is certainly one of the most underrated guitar players out there, and in I'm So Affraid, he performs one the best guitar solo, I have ever heard, and when the song ends, I feel like lighting up...and I don't even smoke!!!


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> With a large collection of Grados, though, it was the 325i that was the caricature, the ultimate extreme of "the Grado sound," and I am sorta starting to realize that!


 
 Sounds like theres a 325i in the near future.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I like Fleetwood mac. Lindsay Buckingham is certainly one of the most underrated guitar players out there, and in I'm So Affraid, he performs one the best guitar solo, I have ever heard, and when the song ends, I feel like lighting up...and I don't even smoke!!!


 
 +1
 Christie McVie has an amazing voice, I actually prefer her voice to Stevie Nicks. 
 Fleetwood Mac are very talented/amazing musicians!


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> I'm finding after some listening that there indeed was more treble in the 325i (gold) that I traded for the 325es.  If I were to have just one headphone, I would find the 325e to be better than the 325i.  With a large collection of Grados, though, it was the 325i that was the caricature, the ultimate extreme of "the Grado sound," and I am sorta starting to realize that!  Love the 325es though!


 
  
 Keeping in mind that I haven't heard all of models in the e serie, I think that, ''the Grado sound'', is best represented by the original RS1, followed by the SR225i, and the SR80i.
  
 By the way, I know that this should be in the amp forum, but since C-moy seems to be a popular desing with members of the Dark Side, I thought I'd share.
  
 I recently bought a C-moy from B.S.G. it's a 2 X 9V version. I ordered it with the OPA4556 OP amp already installed, but I bought all 4 OPamps, the seller keeps in stock.
  
 I loved the sound from the get go, and the fact that it's dead quiet. Yesterday, I decided to give the JRC2227 OP amp a shot. Wow!, the first thing I noticed was how deep the bass was, and since bass is not Grado's strong suit, I welcomed this addition with open arms. Add to this, a nice warm midrange, a slight treble roll off, and a completly silent background, and you have what I think is a great match for most, if not all, Grado headphones.
  
 Recently, I swapped the TTVJ flats, for the L-cush on my HP1000. Even though the bass isn't as deep with the L-cush, I like the added clarity and the bigger soundstage that the L gives them.
  
 I know that this may sound surprising, but I call things, the way I see them, and with my HP1000/L-cush, I actually prefer the inexpensive, B.S.G. C-moy to Grado's own HPA-2.


----------



## Gr33nL34f

if the 325e is a less harsh 325i wouldnt the 325e basically be a ms2i? i've always heard the ms2i was a less brighter 325i.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ruthieandjohn said:


> Sure is!  I really LOVE the sparkly satin finish on the metal.  Even this great picture does not quite capture the sparkle of that satin.  The black and silver is so simple and elegant!  And the shock of the bright background really highlights the elegant monochrome of the headphone paint.


That's right. The satin finish makes the 325e quite elegant, much more than the silver 325is. In fact the last gen of 325is has a bit of greyish satin too, in contrast to the manly whiiiite silver of my old 325is


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

gr33nl34f said:


> if the 325e is a less harsh 325i wouldnt the 325e basically be a ms2i? i've always heard the ms2i was a less brighter 325i.


 The 325e and the ms2i are different. The 325e is much more refined and has the mellow feel previously exclusive to the rs1i (imo).


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Anyone besides me notice a resemblance????
  

*GradoLabs SR325e (top) and Joseph Grado Signature Products HP1000 / HP1 (bottom)*
 (and thanks to lehoang15tuio for the idea of photographing black-and-silver on a bright background!


----------



## Gr33nL34f

williamleonhart said:


> The 325e and the ms2i are different. The 325e is much more refined and has the mellow feel previously exclusive to the rs1i (imo).


 
 interesting..i'd love to hear the 325e also would like to hear the MS2e.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> +1
> Christie McVie has an amazing voice, I actually prefer her voice to Stevie Nicks.
> Fleetwood Mac are very talented/amazing musicians!


 
  
 On some songs, me too, Songbird, for exemple.
  
 This reminds me, I was at my friend's house yesterday, and she told me that they're coming to Montréal shortly. I just hope my health doesn't screw things for me.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> On some songs, me too, Songbird, for exemple.
> 
> This reminds me, I was at my friend's house yesterday, and she told me that they're coming to Montréal shortly. I just hope my health doesn't screw things for me.


 
 Nice, I never got to see them in concert, but I will one day. Hopefully your health *stays* fine before/after the show!


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Anyone besides me notice a resemblance????
> 
> 
> *GradoLabs SR325e (top) and Joseph Grado Signature Products HP1000 / HP1 (bottom)*
> (and thanks to lehoang15tuio for the idea of photographing black-and-silver on a bright background!


 
  
 I do, but soundwise, they are very different.
  
 Oh!, and nice pic, by the way.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Nice, I never got to see them in concert, but I will one day. Hopefully your health *stays* fine before/after the show!


 

  Thanks for the kind words, buddy


----------



## Krutsch

ruthieandjohn said:


> Anyone besides me notice a resemblance????
> 
> 
> *GradoLabs SR325e (top) and Joseph Grado Signature Products HP1000 / HP1 (bottom)*
> (and thanks to lehoang15tuio for the idea of photographing black-and-silver on a bright background!


 
  
 Those HP1s are very elegant looking... love the metal gimbals with the big R and L. Sweet looking cans; I'm afraid to even look at what the pair eBay went for... last I looked, it was past $1,500.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Is the hp1k a true Grado? Technically it isn't made by Grado Labs


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> Keeping in mind that I haven't heard all of models in the e serie, I think that, ''the Grado sound'', is best represented by the original RS1, followed by the SR225i, and the SR80i.
> 
> By the way, I know that this should be in the amp forum, but since C-moy seems to be a popular desing with members of the Dark Side, I thought I'd share.
> 
> ...


 
 I feel the same way about my vintage Rs1. Before, I always used the TTVJ flatts, and prefer them over the L-cush. After all, that's how Grado released them back in the day and that's how they were intended to be heard. Now a days (and for the last couple months) I *strongly* prefer the L-cush, only difference is that I use the tape mod on 'em. Have you try the taped L-cush on your HP-1? If not, try it, you never know! and heck, if it doesn't work out, just take off the tape and your back in business! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


krutsch said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone besides me notice a resemblance????
> ...


 
 Ha! when I was reading this part, I thought you were gonna say "_I'm afraid to even look at_ the lettering, I'm afraid it'll rub off!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


joseph69 said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > I like Fleetwood mac. Lindsay Buckingham is certainly one of the most underrated guitar players out there, and in I'm So Affraid, he performs one the best guitar solo, I have ever heard, and when the song ends, I feel like lighting up...and I don't even smoke!!!
> ...


 
 +1 on both these comments, I certainly agree!


----------



## Krutsch

Taking an extended break from Sennheiser ... well, until I pick-up my new tubes.
  
 Anyway, back to Team Grado and listening to Death Metal: Fallujah "The Flesh Prevails" (recommended by another head-fi'er on the what are you listening to now thread). Haven't touched that genre for a while and I'd forgotten how well Grado works with Metal, which was why I bought these in the first place.
  
 I have to solve my classical listening dilemma and I'm pretty sure I want to fall onto GS1Ke or Beyer T1s.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Just ordered the HD414 yellow pads. If I'm not wrong then they will give different sound than the S-cushs? Also if I quarter-mod them will they be comparable to the flats?


----------



## XLR8

williamleonhart said:


> Just ordered the HD414 yellow pads. If I'm not wrong then they will give different sound than the S-cushs? Also if I quarter-mod them will they be comparable to the flats?


 
 Go with inverse quarter mod HD414.
 I highly recommend them over the L-cush standard earpad.
  
 Good luck.


----------



## wormsdriver

krutsch said:


> Taking an extended break from Sennheiser ... well, until I pick-up my new tubes.
> 
> Anyway, back to Team Grado and listening to Death Metal: Fallujah "The Flesh Prevails" (recommended by another head-fi'er on the what are you listening to now thread). Haven't touched that genre for a while and I'd forgotten how well Grado works with Metal, which was why I bought these in the first place.
> 
> I have to solve my classical listening dilemma and I'm pretty sure I want to fall onto GS1Ke or Beyer T1s.


 
 I don't know about classical music, but man, I love the Gs1ki with Metal! The best fullsize cans for metal that I've ever heard. I'm looking forward to getting my pair back from Grado soon!


----------



## NZtechfreak

wormsdriver said:


> I don't know about classical music, but man, I love the Gs1ki with Metal! The best fullsize cans for metal that I've ever heard. I'm looking forward to getting my pair back from Grado soon!




I enjoyed my GS1000i for metal too, I'd place them a fair way off my HE-6 for metal, but then the GS1K doesn't come with the ridiculous amping requirements.


----------



## wormsdriver

nztechfreak said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about classical music, but man, I love the Gs1ki with Metal! The best fullsize cans for metal that I've ever heard. I'm looking forward to getting my pair back from Grado soon!
> ...


 
 Ah the HE-6. I always been a bit curious about them (never heard them), but because of the well discussed amp requirements, I never really considered them.


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't remember the name of the song...at all, and thought it was done by Mick Fleetwood alone, so I googled him and listened to everything by him and didn't hear the song (of course because it was done by Fleetwood Mac/Bob Welch). I didn't even know one line/verse from the song, I only heard it once over 10+ years ago.
> ...


 
 I agree, Lindsey Buckingham can flat out play.
  
 Love your last sentence


----------



## whirlwind

krutsch said:


> Taking an extended break from Sennheiser ... well, until I pick-up my new tubes.
> 
> Anyway, back to Team Grado and listening to Death Metal: Fallujah "The Flesh Prevails" (recommended by another head-fi'er on the what are you listening to now thread). Haven't touched that genre for a while and I'd forgotten how well Grado works with Metal, which was why I bought these in the first place.
> 
> I have to solve my classical listening dilemma and I'm pretty sure I want to fall onto GS1Ke or Beyer T1s.


 
 Jay can break down the GS1000e and the T1 for you.....I know he likes both alot


----------



## jaywillin

can't get enough of this gem , and all the different versions


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I didn't like the unplugged at all, and when I heard the original in a cd called "100 greatest guitar solos", I was like "holy sites is this evem real?" That piano/guitar section at the end!


----------



## BobJS

I seems like most here prefer the SR325e to the SR325is.  When the e series came out, I used the opportunity to pick up a brand new 325is at a slightly reduced price.  From what I'm hearing on the fourm boards, I suspect I'd like the 325e better.
  
 Anyone interested in a trade? C'mon you aggressive screeching metal lovers out there.  There must be someone...... ?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

williamleonhart said:


> Is the hp1k a true Grado? Technically it isn't made by Grado Labs



HP-1000 is a truer Grado. No it was not made by GradoLabs. It was made by Joseph Grado Signature Products, by Joseph Grado, the uncle of GradoLabs' John Grado. Joseph Grado also made the HPA-1 headphone amp, the HMP-1 Holographic Scalera Scanner recording microphone, and the Joseph Grado The Ultimate Dramatic Tenor CD. 

So you can actually sit down with an end-to-end Joseph Grado listening chain, from source performance to headphone listening. 

Go try That on your Sennheisers!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I just want to buy everything by Grado (whichever Grado, Labs or Signature Product or Alessandro is fine) and put them in a room. But then I don't think I will find any use for the SR from 225 downwards, nor the Gr10 and Gr8. I actually like the iGrado and iGi


----------



## joseph69

krutsch said:


> Those HP1s are very elegant looking... love the metal gimbals with the big R and L. Sweet looking cans; I'm afraid to even look at what the pair eBay went for... last I looked, it was past $1,500.


 
 The HP-1000 (HP2) sold for $1766.00 which was very surprising to me…they were in *MINT* condition and I thought they would have gone for much more.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

williamleonhart said:


> I just want to buy everything by Grado (whichever Grado, Labs or Signature Product or Alessandro is fine) and put them in a room. But then I don't think I will find any use for the SR from 225 downwards, nor the Gr10 and Gr8. I actually like the iGrado and iGi


 

 I know what you mean!   I listen to my SR60, SR80, and SR125 a LOT, in part because I marvel at how inexpensive they are for how good they sound... will give other brands costing twice as much a run for their money.
  
 Sometimes I start with the SR 60, use it for a day or so and marvel, then move to the SR80 (only $20 more), and am awed by the improvement of what was already great sound, then the next day to the SR125, etc.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> I know what you mean!   I listen to my SR60, SR80, and SR125 a LOT, in part because I marvel at how inexpensive they are for how good they sound... will give other brands costing twice as much a run for their money.
> 
> Sometimes I start with the SR 60, use it for a day or so and marvel, then move to the SR80 (only $20 more), and am awed by the improvement of what was already great sound, then the next day to the SR125, etc.


 
 Much of a difference between the 80/125?


----------



## 020Assassin

ruthieandjohn said:


> I know what you mean!   I listen to my SR60, SR80, and SR125 a LOT, in part because I marvel at how inexpensive they are for how good they sound... will give other brands costing twice as much a run for their money.
> 
> Sometimes I start with the SR 60, use it for a day or so and marvel, then move to the SR80 (only $20 more), and am awed by the improvement of what was already great sound, then the next day to the SR125, etc.




I modded an Alessandro MS-Pro with distancers and G-cushions, but the sound wasn't improved as much as I hoped. And unmodded, the MS-Pro cannot compare to my other flaships headphones. I put the distnancers and G-cushions on an MS-1 and the improvement is miraculous, the sound is huge for such a cheap headphone.

So the MS-1 will stay, but the MS-Pro has to go.


----------



## Gr33nL34f

020assassin said:


> I modded an Alessandro MS-Pro with distancers and G-cushions, but the sound wasn't improved as much as I hoped. And unmodded, the MS-Pro cannot compare to my other flaships headphones. I put the distnancers and G-cushions on an MS-1 and the improvement is miraculous, the sound is huge for such a cheap headphone.
> 
> So the MS-1 will stay, but the MS-Pro has to go.


 
 where did you get the distancer?


----------



## 020Assassin

gr33nl34f said:


> where did you get the distancer?


 

 From ApatN, who also lives in the Netherlands. It was his last set, so it's no use sending him a PM.
  
 The MS-Pro is a beauty, with a distressed brown leather band, square rods and wooden nubs, and it sounds great, but I don't need three 'flagship' headphones, so I'm looking to sell the MS-Pro and my 'limited edition' SR325iS with a GS headband and metal gimbals and TTVJ flat pads. Both are great headphones, but the Stax is great for home listening, and I have the ZennJazzGrado for portable use.
  
 So if anyone is looking, don't hesitate to send me a PM. Especially in Europe, where these headphones are harder to come by.


----------



## joseph69

020assassin said:


> my 'limited edition' SR325iS


 
 What makes your 325is's "limited editions"?


----------



## ArmAndHammer

joseph69 said:


> What makes your 325is's "limited editions"?


 
 The SR325i Goldies are a "limited edition" headphone. They are actually an anniversary edition. IMO they are the best looking of the 325 line. I had them and loved them and sad that I sold them but they weren't getting any play time.


----------



## Gr33nL34f

blah thought i'd win me some sr40 headphones that grado was giving away but dang someone found the code before me!  was it one of you guys?


----------



## 020Assassin

joseph69 said:


> What makes your 325is's "limited editions"?


 

 Vent mod, GS headband with metal gimbals, and TTVJ flat pads. There can be only one...


----------



## Wildcatsare1

@020Assassin could you post a picture of your "spacers" and tell us how you install them? Noob question, but I have never seen one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## joseph69

armandhammer said:


> The SR325i Goldies are a "limited edition" headphone. They are actually an anniversary edition. IMO they are the best looking of the 325 line. I had them and loved them and sad that I sold them but they weren't getting any play time.


 
 I know the gold 325 are "Anniversary Editions" but the 325is's are just 325is's.
 You should have kept them!


----------



## 020Assassin

williamleonhart said:


> Just ordered the HD414 yellow pads. If I'm not wrong then they will give different sound than the S-cushs? Also if I quarter-mod them will they be comparable to the flats?


 
  
 Slightly different sound than the S.
 No, quartermodded 414s sound a bit like quartermodded S. The TTVJ flat pads are another beast entirely.


----------



## 020Assassin

joseph69 said:


> Much of a difference between the 80/125?


 
  
 Well, I recently removed 80 drivers from Cherry cups and installed 125. Apart from the driver looking different, the 125 also has a better cable, so it sounds more refined than the 80, but only in A/B comparison tests.
  


wildcatsare1 said:


> @020Assassin could you post a picture of your "spacers" and tell us how you install them? Noob question, but I have never seen one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I can, but you're better off reading this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/323271/alessandro-ms1000-and-ms-ultimate-diy-modding-56k-warning


----------



## Jbgoth

I got my PS500e today and I love them, right out of my iPhone/iPod. Can't wait to burn them in get an amp/DAC. 

Should I even bother ordering the 325e since I love these? I can't beleive I'm getting the sound im getting right out of the box.

 I find the PS500e to be louder (more headroom?) than the PS500s I tried. However, the PS500s were more spacious & detailed. I heard things in a song more clearly with the very burnt in 500s from the same source. It's a little more difficult to hear the same instrument in my new 500e. I'm not disappointed, it's just an observation. Maybe after they are burnt in they will become more detailed. Or maybe a DAC will help? The sound is great either way. 

I took a great picture but I'm not sure how to post it from my iPad. 

Could you give me a brief description about the different pads I can add. I know there is the G & L cush, but I havent researched the different options.


----------



## whirlwind

020assassin said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > What makes your 325is's "limited editions"?
> ...


 
 Custom or modded is probably a better term.....limited edition makes them sound like they were limited from Grado, themself


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Custom or modded is probably a better term.....limited edition makes them sound like they were limited from Grado, themself


 
 Thais the impression I was under, thats why I asked.


----------



## swspiers

Woo-hoo!
  
 NOS Grado SR-40's are on the way to me.  No- I didn't win them.  But if I don't have time to listen to headphones, I might was well buy another set.


----------



## one1speed

jbgoth said:


> I got my PS500e today and I love them, right out of my iPhone/iPod. Can't wait to burn them in get an amp/DAC.


 
  
 Congrats! Glad you're enjoying them. I've been waiting on mine to ship for a few days now. Great first impression!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Tried the "tape mod" on my 500e L Pads, haven't listened much yet. Though the bass on the Cream's introduction to " Badge" rattled my head, it was almost too much of a good thing. I want to listen to a wider variety of music before I decide whether to keep it.


----------



## Jbgoth

one1speed said:


> Congrats! Glad you're enjoying them. I've been waiting on mine to ship for a few days now. Great first impression!




I look forward to read what you think about them. This is my first real pair of HP. I have the Shure SE535 which I love but they're IEMs. What will your source for the Grados?


----------



## one1speed

jbgoth said:


> I look forward to read what you think about them. This is my first real pair of HP. I have the Shure SE535 which I love but they're IEMs. What will your source for the Grados?


 
  
 I listen through Spotify premium, and Apple Lossless files through iTunes (have Audirvana, but am waiting to pay up until I make more progress bringing CDs into my system). From my MacBook Pro, I am connected via USB to a Resonessence Labs Concero HP. 
  
 I thought the music sounded pretty darn decent through the MBP alone, until I connected the Concero HP. Wow, amazing clarity and a fantastic smooth presentation. Serves up the bass well, as long as it's in the track. Doesn't seem to enhance anything, just present it as it's recorded, which can be bad if the recording is bad.


----------



## 020Assassin

whirlwind said:


> Custom or modded is probably a better term.....limited edition makes them sound like they were limited from Grado, themself


 

 You're right, they're customised.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jbgoth said:


> I got my PS500e today and I love them, right out of my iPhone/iPod. Can't wait to burn them in get an amp/DAC.
> 
> Should I even bother ordering the 325e since I love these? I can't beleive I'm getting the sound im getting right out of the box.
> 
> ...


 
 Congratulations on the PS500e purchase! 
  
 The PS500s were my very first Grados, a whole year ago, and now I have 11 Grados, with one more on order!! 
  
 The PS500e, if it is like the PS500, is going to be the most "polite" of the Grados.  It will have the strongest bass response (at least of the on-ear models... not counting the GS1000s and the PS1000s), the least amount (but still plenty) of the treble speed and brilliance that give the Grados their transparency, and will look very similar to the PS325es.
  
 The PS 500 seems to be Grado's attempt to tone down their signature sound and behave more like everyone else's headphones, serving a wider variety of music.  The PS325es, on the other hand, are the opposite extreme... they have LOTS of what makes a Grado a Grado... speed, transparency, treble even to the point that some find it fatiguing, and clear but not powerful bass.  The SR225, as well as the SR60, 80, and 125 seem to be more between the two extremes of the 325e and the 500e.  The PS500s have wood cups within metal cups, the cups on the SR325s are all metal.
  
 So if you are worried about the 325e sounding like the 500e, it won't!


 Grado 325e (left) and PS500 (right)


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Much of a difference between the 80/125?


 

 Good question!
  
 I tried both side by side, using the same source material and the Grado HPA-1 amp.
  
 I think there is a small difference, perhaps 5%.  The difference was small enough that I found it only by listening to one right after the other... an hour later if I heard one, I could not tell you which it was without hearing the other.
  
 The SR125 was clearer and more transparent.  It seemed to move the musicians a bit ahead of you.  The SR80 put you more amidst the musicians, and there was a bit less airness to the sound.  Bass on the SR125 had a bit more of an actual tonality than the SR80, but both were similar in intensity.
  
 Again, very small differences...  I don't think I could tell which was which without hearing them side by side.


----------



## Jbgoth

My new avatar is a picture of my HP.


----------



## Jbgoth

ruthieandjohn said:


> Congratulations on the PS500e purchase!
> 
> The PS500s were my very first Grados, a whole year ago, and now I have 11 Grados, with one more on order!!
> 
> ...





I'm happy I bought the 500e as my first model since it will serve a wider variety of music. It seems like I will become a Grado collector. I need to use the rest of my "audio fund money" to complete my first real setup.


----------



## joseph69

020assassin said:


> You're right, they're customised.


 
 "modded"
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> Good question!
> 
> I tried both side by side, using the same source material and the Grado HPA-1 amp.
> 
> ...


 
 Back when I purchased my 80i's my dealer told me don't spend the extra $50.00 on the 125i…so being he is in business to make money, I figured there wasn't much of a difference (never heard them) and he was being honest, not just trying too take my money. 
 Thanks.


----------



## diamondears

joseph69 said:


> "modded"
> 
> Back when I purchased my 80i's my dealer told me don't spend the extra $50.00 on the 125i…so being he is in business to make money, I figured there wasn't much of a difference (never heard them) and he was being honest, not just trying too take my money.
> Thanks.



How about the SR225i?


----------



## joseph69

diamondears said:


> How about the SR225i?


 
  I didn't ask about the 225i…at the time I was just getting into HP's and had heard my friend 80 and really liked them, so I bought the 80i and after that the went right for the 325is…and so on, and so on.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

joseph69 said:


> "modded"
> 
> Back when I purchased my 80i's my dealer told me don't spend the extra $50.00 on the 125i…so being he is in business to make money, I figured there wasn't much of a difference (never heard them) and he was being honest, not just trying too take my money.
> Thanks.


seems there is a reason people don't talk much about the 125. Of all the grado products I think the 125 and the rs2 don't get as much attention as the others


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ruthieandjohn said:


> Congratulations on the PS500e purchase!
> 
> The PS500s were my very first Grados, a whole year ago, and now I have 11 Grados, with one more on order!!
> 
> ...


Great picture and that pretty much sums up everything about the two. That said the 325e would still count as "polite" in comparison to the 325is. 

@Jbgoth there's another suggestion for amp/dac: the o2/odac. You can never go wrong with this combo. The c5d will give you mobility, though


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> seems there is a reason people don't talk much about the 125. Of all the grado products I think the 125 and the rs2 don't get as much attention as the others


 
 No, they really don't.


----------



## markm1

nztechfreak said:


> I enjoyed my GS1000i for metal too, I'd place them a fair way off my HE-6 for metal, but then the GS1K doesn't come with the ridiculous amping requirements.


 

 I have a fairly narrow familiarity with the full line, but what I like about my RS1i is that it sounds good w/ so many genres including metal. But, it sounds good with just about anything I throw at it. Not a big classical music fan, but an appreciator...and I think it actually sounds OK especially smaller ensemble classical. And, fantastic with anything acoustic like jazz. May not have the bite some would want for death metal-but less fatiguing than my 225i which I still think is a great sweet entry spot for rock and metal. The RS1i tames the treble down, is still very good w/ metal but adds a touch of refinement for other genres. My 2 C.
  
 That said, I have yet to buy high end big boy planar headphones as I've been working on creating a listening room/computer space (newly painted with some new furniture) and upgrading my speaker system...like a devious wizard (electric wizard perhaps) it's slowly coming together. I'm getting close!


----------



## joseph69

markm1 said:


> And, fantastic with anything acoustic like jazz.


 
 I totally agree with you 1000%.


----------



## tinkertailor

Hey guys I am thinking of upgrading my Rs2i's to Rs1's...do you think the old school Rs1's (not e's or i's) will be better? I love the Rs2i's but hey, why not try something new?


----------



## maxifunk

wildcatsare1 said:


> Tried the "tape mod" on my 500e L Pads, haven't listened much yet. Though the bass on the Cream's introduction to " Badge" rattled my head, it was almost too much of a good thing. I want to listen to a wider variety of music before I decide whether to keep it.


 

 what kind of tape did you use?


----------



## maxifunk

ruthieandjohn said:


> Congratulations on the PS500e purchase!
> 
> The PS500s were my very first Grados, a whole year ago, and now I have 11 Grados, with one more on order!!
> 
> ...


 

 that just sold me PS500e is my upgrade path from SR325e it settled for me anyways.


----------



## XLR8

tinkertailor said:


> Hey guys I am thinking of upgrading my Rs2i's to Rs1's...do you think the old school Rs1's (not e's or i's) will be better? I love the Rs2i's but hey, why not try something new?


 

 The original rs1 will certainly be different and IMHO I would stay with the rs2i (don't be rid of it) and go with either rs1i if you want more top end (could be more detrimental if you listen loud) or a ps500e if you want that hybrid new factor sound. The original rs1 is unique and would offer sound perhaps slightly better than the rs2i then again you may find it different for use of a better word.
 Another one is the SR80e (for a more balanced sound like old rs1) or even 325e if again you want that rs1i top end energy factor(moreso than rs1i).
  
 Good luck.


----------



## tinkertailor

xlr8 said:


> The original rs1 will certainly be different and IMHO I would stay with the rs2i (don't be rid of it) and go with either rs1i if you want more top end (could be more detrimental if you listen loud) or a ps500e if you want that hybrid new factor sound. The original rs1 is unique and would offer sound perhaps slightly better than the rs2i then again you may find it different for use of a better word.
> Another one is the SR80e (for a more balanced sound like old rs1) or even 325e if again you want that rs1i top end energy factor(moreso than rs1i).
> 
> Good luck.


 
 Thanks for your response.. I may be able to get the rs1 for $400-$430 do that is why i am considering it. The ps500 e sounds interesting as i use my headphones for monitoring. maybe i will pursue those. I am worried the 325s will be too shrill? I'm just trying to experiment to see how amazing headphones can go ...I don't even use an amp just cuz i cant handle the bulk in my various portable setups.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

maxifunk said:


> what kind of tape did you use?





Clear scotch Tape, copied the way they did it on the Innerfidelity page.


----------



## XLR8

tinkertailor said:


> Thanks for your response.. I may be able to get the rs1 for $400-$430 do that is why i am considering it. The ps500 e sounds interesting as i use my headphones for monitoring. maybe i will pursue those. I am worried the 325s will be too shrill? I'm just trying to experiment to see how amazing headphones can go ...I don't even use an amp just cuz i cant handle the bulk in my various portable setups.


 

 The law of diminishing returns.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 If your sound collection is akin to jazz, pop, woody instrument sound then go with that RS1.
 However, if your collection is more bass, contemporary/new age then I would recommend the ps500.
  
 Hope this helps..


----------



## HPiper

Just an impromptu poll here. Given the following three amps, LD1+, Valhalla 2, Lyr 1 or 2. Which would you say does Grado the best, or would it be too close to call. I am seriously looking at the Valhalla just because I'd like to have one all tube amp, Then maybe get one all SS amp too. Need to cover all the bases <g> I really liked the sound of the LD Mk3 I had, the build quality left something to be desired but the sound could be super good with the right phones and source.


----------



## NZtechfreak

markm1 said:


> I have a fairly narrow familiarity with the full line, but what I like about my RS1i is that it sounds good w/ so many genres including metal. But, it sounds good with just about anything I throw at it. Not a big classical music fan, but an appreciator...and I think it actually sounds OK especially smaller ensemble classical. And, fantastic with anything acoustic like jazz. May not have the bite some would want for death metal-but less fatiguing than my 225i which I still think is a great sweet entry spot for rock and metal. The RS1i tames the treble down, is still very good w/ metal but adds a touch of refinement for other genres. My 2 C.
> 
> That said, I have yet to buy high end big boy planar headphones as I've been working on creating a listening room/computer space (newly painted with some new furniture) and upgrading my speaker system...like a devious wizard (electric wizard perhaps) it's slowly coming together. I'm getting close!




The HE-6 sounds great with everything, it's genre bandwidth is one of the appeals for me. Of the orthos I've heard (LCD 2.2 and 3 pre-and post fazor, LCD-X and the Abyss) it's my favourite. If you're prepared to scale the amping mountain (which isn't in fact as daunting as it seems at first) I would say they're probably the ortho that most Grado fans would like the best. 

Visiting this thread makes me miss those GS1000i though


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

tinkertailor said:


> Thanks for your response.. I may be able to get the rs1 for $400-$430 do that is why i am considering it. The ps500 e sounds interesting as i use my headphones for monitoring. maybe i will pursue those. I am worried the 325s will be too shrill? I'm just trying to experiment to see how amazing headphones can go ...I don't even use an amp just cuz i cant handle the bulk in my various portable setups.


 
 The 325 are not shrill. The 325e/is has best mids, the RS1i has best trebles, the PS500 has best bass/is the most bassy. They all serve different purpose and are different enough to justify (me) owning all. Of course none of these are bad headphones, but considering what you like, you may like one better than the other. Here's what I use these cans for:
 325is: intimate Vocals and Metal. My friend calls the 325is "king of Metal", and I tend to aggree.
 PS500 (original) w/ G-cushs: New Age, Post Rock, Prog Rock & Classical (mostly piano & bass-light stuffs). The PS500 have better soundstage, but on Metal songs it tends to give too much bass. 
 PS500 w/ G-cushs: punchy Indie. I don't listen to Hiphop nor EDM.
 RS1i: again for Classical, Alternative Rock & Classic Rock. They still have that deadly Grado mids for cellos and everything.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

hpiper said:


> Just an impromptu poll here. Given the following three amps, LD1+, Valhalla 2, Lyr 1 or 2. Which would you say does Grado the best, or would it be too close to call. I am seriously looking at the Valhalla just because I'd like to have one all tube amp, Then maybe get one all SS amp too. Need to cover all the bases  I really liked the sound of the LD Mk3 I had, the build quality left something to be desired but the sound could be super good with the right phones and source.



Grado recommends the Schiit LYR 2.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> Just an impromptu poll here. Given the following three amps, LD1+, Valhalla 2, Lyr 1 or 2. Which would you say does Grado the best, or would it be too close to call. I am seriously looking at the Valhalla just because I'd like to have one all tube amp, Then maybe get one all SS amp too. Need to cover all the bases <g> I really liked the sound of the LD Mk3 I had, the build quality left something to be desired but the sound could be super good with the right phones and source.


 
 i've had the LD 1+, and the lyr 1, and i've heard the the val 2, all work very nicely with grado's, 
 if it were me, and i knew i was going to use a variety of headphones, the lyr is they i'd go, 
 if i knew i might be getting a solid state amp too, i might go valhalla, 
 so, i say "it depends"  lol
 how's that for a non-answer ? (i could be a politician)


----------



## wormsdriver

tinkertailor said:


> Hey guys I am thinking of upgrading my Rs2i's to Rs1's...do you think the old school Rs1's (not e's or i's) will be better? I love the Rs2i's but hey, why not try something new?


 
 This is Head-Fi, of course were gonna say GO FOR IT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The first time that Grado really got me was with the Rs2. I had owned the 125 and 225i before, but didn't think much of them because I had just started my headphone journey and wanted to try more and more different cans, plus I found them uncomfortable so I bought and sold them twice. I then got a good deal on an Rs2, so I decided to give Grados one more try. Boy, I'm glad i did! Ever since then I've been a big fan! My next Grados were the Rs1 with buttons like the ones you're looking at. I wasn't that impressed at first, as I really like my Rs2's, but the more I listened to the Rs1's, the more they grew on me, to the point of ruining the joy the Rs2 gave me. You might find them very similar at first, but you'll soon hear what you've been missing out of the Rs2's. I think you still get everything you love from the Rs2, but you'll get more of what it's missing. The Rs1 has a more balanced, complete sound than the Rs2, from what I remember.
  


maxifunk said:


> wildcatsare1 said:
> 
> 
> > Tried the "tape mod" on my 500e L Pads, haven't listened much yet. Though the bass on the Cream's introduction to " Badge" rattled my head, it was almost too much of a good thing. I want to listen to a wider variety of music before I decide whether to keep it.
> ...


 
  
 Audiophile tape! $99.99 on sale from your local Hifi dealer!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  
  
 Quote:


jaywillin said:


> hpiper said:
> 
> 
> > Just an impromptu poll here. Given the following three amps, LD1+, Valhalla 2, Lyr 1 or 2. Which would you say does Grado the best, or would it be too close to call. I am seriously looking at the Valhalla just because I'd like to have one all tube amp, Then maybe get one all SS amp too. Need to cover all the bases <g> I really liked the sound of the LD Mk3 I had, the build quality left something to be desired but the sound could be super good with the right phones and source.
> ...


 
 good non-answer!


----------



## jaywillin

wildcatsare1 said:


> Tried the "tape mod" on my 500e L Pads, haven't listened much yet. Though the bass on the Cream's introduction to " Badge" rattled my head, it was almost too much of a good thing. I want to listen to a wider variety of music before I decide whether to keep it.


 
 tape + ps500 = not good (IMO)


----------



## wormsdriver




----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> i've had the LD 1+, and the lyr 1, and i've heard the the val 2, all work very nicely with grado's,
> if it were me, and i knew i was going to use a variety of headphones, the lyr is they i'd go,
> if i knew i might be getting a solid state amp too, i might go valhalla,
> so, i say "it depends"  lol
> how's that for a non-answer ? (i could be a politician)



Might want to consider the LYR 2 not the LY.R. The LYR 2 adds a low gain output that I understand reduces the amount of hiss on low impedance headphones such as Grados more than the LYR.


----------



## markm1

ruthieandjohn said:


> Might want to consider the LYR 2 not the LY.R. The LYR 2 adds a low gain output that I understand reduces the amount of hiss on low impedance headphones such as Grados more than the LYR.


 

 Would it be fair to say if you were to have a planar (I've been in lust w the LCD-2F) in addition to a Grado, a LYR would be the best bet to have, uh, what's the phrase-_One ring to rule them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> Might want to consider the LYR 2 not the LY.R. The LYR 2 adds a low gain output that I understand reduces the amount of hiss on low impedance headphones such as Grados more than the LYR.


 
 oh sure, i'd go lyr 2 all the way, i just haven't heard it


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> Would it be fair to say if you were to have a planar (I've been in lust w the LCD-2F) in addition to a Grado, a LYR would be the best bet to have, uh, what's the phrase-_One ring to rule them all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 sounds fair to me


----------



## ruthieandjohn

markm1 said:


> Would it be fair to say if you were to have a planar (I've been in lust w the LCD-2F) in addition to a Grado, a LYR would be the best bet to have, uh, what's the phrase-_One ring to rule them all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I have not heart the LYR or the LYR 2, though I have the LYR 2 on my wish list.
  
 But I am told by those who know more (i.e., 99.9% of the world's population) that for a low-impedance headphone, you need the lower-impedance output offered by the LYR2 so as to lower the level of background hiss.
  
 I also understand that this low-impedance output of the LYR-2 is IN ADDITION to the higher-impedance output that the LYR offers... in fact, the addition of that second, low-impedance output is the main additional feature that distinguishes the LYR 2 from the LYR.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

^^^ I have a Lyr 2 and it is a great Amp for my Grado, HE560 and the Alpha Dogs. As easy as the PS500e is to drive I wasn't sure it would scale, it does.


----------



## cyclops214

It is just about one week in with my grado sr325e and the pain on my ears is so bad from the drivers touching them I had to order from Amazon the replacement G cush from Ear Zonk they are arriving today.
 Is there much of a difference between that brand and the Grado replacement that cost $50.00?


----------



## bbophead

Have you tried flexing the headband outward to relieve the pressure?


----------



## joseph69

bbophead said:


> Have you tried flexing the headband outward to relieve the pressure?


----------



## Jbgoth

Loving my new 500e HP. The only problem I have is that the headband hurts the top of my head. I found a leatherette, snap on item on Amazon, but i really dislike that type of material. I did find a knitted item that doesn't look too bad. Right now I just put a sock in between my head & the headband lol. The earpads are ok but I might try out the G Cush. 

I listened to Peter Framptons, "Do You Feel Like We Do" live. One word.......WOW,. That's without an amp/DAC and less than 10 hours burn in.


----------



## cyclops214

bbophead said:


> Have you tried flexing the headband outward to relieve the pressure?


 
 I don't want to bend them that much The drivers would still be touching my ears.


----------



## bbophead

cyclops214 said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried flexing the headband outward to relieve the pressure?
> ...


 

 Oy!


----------



## jaywillin

lookie here what fedex drop off here today


----------



## kramer5150

cyclops214 said:


> It is just about one week in with my grado sr325e and the pain on my ears is so bad from the drivers touching them I had to order from Amazon the replacement G cush from Ear Zonk they are arriving today.
> Is there much of a difference between that brand and the Grado replacement that cost $50.00?


 
  
 I recently ordered a set of G/S/L cush pads from Zonk.  For my RS1 I like L-cush pads the best.  The G works best on my HF1 and SennGrado both sonics and comfort.  The Zonk G-cush and Grado G-cush (a year ago when I tried it) are a bad mix with the RS1... way to bright and edgy above ~3.5khz.  I don't have an OEM G-cush today to directly compare it with, but I do think there's a slight cosmetic quality difference between the two.  The Grado OEM pads in general are cut cleaner.  The Zonk pads shed little bits of stuff... I had to brush it off for fear of it getting inside my drivers and ear-cups.  The Grado factory pads don't do this.  Still though for $19 the G-cush pads are excellent, I am going to get a second pair so I don't have to swap them on and off between the SennGrado and HF1.
  
 The other thing I did was added sheets of foam to space out the drivers.  The Zonk Gs' are a little "sloppy" fitting.  This also helps space out the driver away / off my ears.  (sorry about the lame pics, hopefully you'll get the idea)


----------



## XLR8

Nice jay and kramer. 
Jay how do they sound? 
Kramer how does the spacer affect the sound?


----------



## jaywillin

xlr8 said:


> Nice jay and kramer.
> Jay how do they sound?
> Kramer how does the spacer affect the sound?


 
 well, they aren't broken in of course, and i've been listening to the t1's and the 400i for a while now
 and the 325e for a shorter time than those two, so, its very early
 first thing i'll say it's NOT like a rs1i, and i wish i had a rs1e to compare it to.
 soundstage is certainly grado, very intimate, focused , upfront.
 more bass, but still tight like the rs1i if memory serves , and sweet, less pronounced treble, but nice decay
 the thing is having not heard the rs1e, its hard to know how much the difference in sound is due to being "e"
 or being an alessandro, i'd wager some of both


----------



## 020Assassin

cyclops214 said:


> Is there much of a difference between that brand and the Grado replacement that cost $50.00?


 

 In my view, the EarZonk are more comfortable (I have a Grado pair on the MS-Pro/MS-1 and an EarZonk pair on the ZennJazzGrado), but they're do change the sound slightly, because the foam is one kind (not three laminated parts like the Grado) and softer.


----------



## XLR8

jaywillin said:


> well, they aren't broken in of course, and i've been listening to the t1's and the 400i for a while now
> and the 325e for a shorter time than those two, so, its very early
> first thing i'll say it's NOT like a rs1i, and i wish i had a rs1e to compare it to.
> soundstage is certainly grado, very intimate, focused , upfront.
> ...




Interesting.... 
Design wise is the driver protruding like rs1e?


----------



## kramer5150

020assassin said:


> In my view, the EarZonk are more comfortable (I have a Grado pair on the MS-Pro/MS-1 and an EarZonk pair on the ZennJazzGrado), but they're do change the sound slightly, because the foam is one kind (not three laminated parts like the Grado) and softer.


 
 x2... I too find the Zonk foam more comfortable against my skin, its slight but noticeable.
  
 XLR8, I don't think the spacer really changes the sound that much.  maybe a "little" more image, spatial separation between sounds.  Only with certain recordings though.  Its still a Grado... no getting away from that.  It does improve the fit though, The pads fit nice and snug.


----------



## markm1

I think someone posted about Peter Frampton, but I can't find it now. I saw Frampton a couple of years ago at Wolf Trap Farm Park and was excepting an oldies type show. He blew me away. I do like classic rock, but never got into Frampton. He's a great blues rock guitarist. I ran out and got this release after the show. It comes in multiple formats. I just got the CD. It's basically the same set list as the show I saw. He does the entire Frampton Alive set list-but he's even better now and then some newer material. He does a great instrumental version of Soundgarden's Black Hole Sun and While My Guitar Gently Weeps. 3 discs. Great value, too. His music translates very well on a live recording.


----------



## jaywillin

xlr8 said:


> Interesting....
> Design wise is the driver protruding like rs1e?


 
 yep, they do, i don't find it too uncomfortable though


----------



## markm1

I'm slowly turning my family's computer room into a listening room. I'm thinking of getting Nuprimes new DAC10H. Nuprime took over Nuforce's higher end product line. My plan is to use the DAC and preamp as part of my main 2 channel stereo. I have a desk toppish system except my shelf speakers on the L and R side of my computer desk on stands. Right now, I have to do some switching of cables to w/ the little DAC I have between CD and my Sonos system.
  
 The DAC 10H has a headphone amp. A guy I'm working with is going to bring to my house for me to demo. I'm looking forward to something that can function as better DAC than what I've got with multiple inputs that can function as a DAC for my CD player, computer audio and my Sonos streamer as well as a preamp for my stereo and hopefully also have a HP amp that I like. We shall see.....looking forward to seeing how my RS1i sounds with this and hoping it's going to be awesome....
  
  
  
http://www.nuprimeaudio.com/index.php/product/dac-headphone-amps/home-audio-dacs/dac-10h


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> lookie here what fedex drop off here today


 
 Beautiful, Jay.


----------



## whirlwind

kramer5150 said:


> cyclops214 said:
> 
> 
> > It is just about one week in with my grado sr325e and the pain on my ears is so bad from the drivers touching them I had to order from Amazon the replacement G cush from Ear Zonk they are arriving today.
> ...


 
 kramer.....what tubes does your dark voice take and what is in it now ?


----------



## kramer5150

whirlwind said:


> kramer.....what tubes does your dark voice take and what is in it now ?


 
 The drivers are 6sj7 / 5693 and the output tubes are 6as7 / 5998 / 6080
  
 I have Tung sol all around, Mesh plate 5693 and the big bottles are 5998.  Great Grado setup with output transformer coupling (that's the silver box on the far left that the HF1 is plugged into).  So I am "cheating" sort of,  using an OTL amp with transformers to sufficiently power  Grados...


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Beautiful, Jay.


 
 yes they are , even better in person


----------



## cyclops214

The G Cush showed up today apparently I put them on wrong initially it sounded like to much base and my mids and highs were kind of lacking then I realized the driver was kind of covered up a bit so I tucked everything underneath the driver and everything sounds wonderful again and I don't have any pressure against my ears from the drivers so this is actually a fun little upgrade kind of curious to know how the G Cush brand from Grado Will sound compared to these going to have to possibly buy a $50 pair and compare them next month A/B them.


----------



## whirlwind

kramer5150 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > kramer.....what tubes does your dark voice take and what is in it now ?
> ...


 
 haha....great thinking  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 wow...nice 5998 and 6080


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> lookie here what fedex drop off here today


 

 So THAT"S where my order went!  Must have been the big snow on the East Coast.
  
 Well, just pack them up and march them up my way... no questions asked!!


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> lookie here what fedex drop off here today


 





 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 


>


----------



## Wildcatsare1

cyclops214 said:


> The G Cush showed up today apparently I put them on wrong initially it sounded like to much base and my mids and highs were kind of lacking then I realized the driver was kind of covered up a bit so I tucked everything underneath the driver and everything sounds wonderful again and I don't have any pressure against my ears from the drivers so this is actually a fun little upgrade kind of curious to know how the G Cush brand from Grado Will sound compared to these going to have to possibly buy a $50 pair and compare them next month A/B them.




Same here, the Zonk Cush can cover the drivers if not pushed back. Along with the foam grill pads that came on my pair reduced the midrange a bit too much. Socks removed and the Zonks pushed back, I prefer them on large music classical and jazz. Still prefer the L's for rock and small jazz.


----------



## jaywillin

listening update
  
 getting some quite time with the pro's now, 
 there is more bass, but it's a good bass, not overdone , other than it can take away from the mids from time to time
 the mids are in fact good, forward full presentation, but see above
 my only problem seems to be the treble, the sparkle isn't there, too rolled off for me
  
 knowing how alessandro tunes their phones, i suspect i may like the rs1e, just a guess though
  
 they have been VERY good with acoustic music so far


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> listening update
> 
> getting some quite time with the pro's now,
> there is more bass, but it's a good bass, not overdone , other than it can take away from the mids from time to time
> ...


 
 Jay, can you wear these for a couple of hours straight, with no comfort issues caused by the drivers sticking out ?
  
 If the treble is not rolled off as much on the RS1e.....then they would be as good as RS1i ?
  
 I never really heard the mids get "muddy" with the RS1i.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Jay, can you wear these for a couple of hours straight, with no comfort issues caused by the drivers sticking out ?
> 
> If the treble is not rolled off as much on the RS1e.....then they would be as good as RS1i ?
> 
> I never really heard the mids get "muddy" with the RS1i.


 
 as of right now, i'd say i prefer the rs1i
 and if you are an rs1i lover, you probably wouldn't like these too much, 
 the bass mid bass is mingled to much , the bass encroaches on the mids
 and the sparkle, airiness isn't there like i like
 the could really be a grado for folks who haven't liked grado's before, the ones who found them bright


----------



## jaywillin

and let me add again, very nice with acoustic music


----------



## jaywillin

well, i'm not even going to worry about any burning in, i don't think the mspro's are for me, they will be on sale in the classified thread for a couple of days, they'll be returned
 let me know if you have interest


----------



## MK13

I have a choice ,buy new Grado SR80E or used SR225i for the same price . Can you advise me something ?


----------



## JoeDoe

I'd probably go 225. With the tape mod, they are pretty awesome. Not to mention, if curiosity gets the best of you, you could sell em and still have cash for a new pair of 80s


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> I'd probably go 225. With the tape mod, they are pretty awesome. Not to mention, if curiosity gets the best of you, you could sell em and still have cash for a new pair of 80s


 
 +1


----------



## dwayniac

jaywillin said:


> +1




If they are the same price,to me the 225i is a better value.


----------



## HPiper

mk13 said:


> I have a choice ,buy new Grado SR80E or used SR225i for the same price . Can you advise me something ?


 

 Haven't heard the 80e but the 225i is a very nice headphone, I still have mine and listen to it quite often. If it were the 80i you were talking about it would be easy but the E is a better phone and therefore closer to the 225i. I think I'd still go for the 225 thought all other things being the same.


----------



## 020Assassin

joedoe said:


> I'd probably go 225. With the tape mod, they are pretty awesome. Not to mention, if curiosity gets the best of you, you could sell em and still have cash for a new pair of 80s




Or you get a pair of wooden cups and transplant the drivers....

I recently had the opportunity to A/B the stock 125e with a 125i that I placed in cherry wooden cups. The woodied i easily trumped the stock E, both in sound as in attack and decay. So if you get bored with the stock sound of the 225i, it would make a nice wooden headphone too.


----------



## markm1

dwayniac said:


> If they are the same price,to me the 225i is a better value.


 

 +1-I'll probably keep my 225i indefinitely-can always take it to work, use it for an Ipod or cell phone....


----------



## st3al

New Pads


----------



## BobJS

st3al said:


> New Pads


 
  
  
 I like the way you got that Oreo open!


----------



## kramer5150

bobjs said:


> I like the way you got that Oreo open!


 
 I was thinking Angelfood cake.


----------



## st3al

LOL


----------



## Gr33nL34f

kramer5150 said:


> I was thinking Angelfood cake.


 
 that looks amazing right now. lol


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Jay, can you wear these for a couple of hours straight, with no comfort issues caused by the drivers sticking out ?
> 
> If the treble is not rolled off as much on the RS1e.....then they would be as good as RS1i ?
> 
> I never really heard the mids get "muddy" with the RS1i.


 
 it can be kinda tight, i imagine with a little headband stretch, they'd be ok, it was kinda strange feeling having the drivers so close/touching my ears
 no, there is more bass with the mspro
 i don't know that i'd call the mids muddy, but the bass can be a little much that it covers the mids some


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Congratulations on the PS500e purchase!
> 
> The PS500s were my very first Grados, a whole year ago, and now I have 11 Grados, with one more on order!!
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Ok now, give me a second!, that's 11 plus 1 carry the 2, divide by12, WOW!, that's 1 pair of Grado a month, you're definately at an advance stage of the desiese my friend.
  
 If I had it as bad as you, I'd be the proud owner of 108 pairs of Grados by now. My friends think I'm nuts for owning 6 pairs of Grados.
  
 Seriously though, I agree 100% with everything you've said. I think that the PS500 are the most forgiving of all of the Grados headphones. I also think that Grado is definately on to something, with the combination of wood, and metal.
  
 It's hard to describe but even though the PS500, and the PS1000 have different sound signature, they both reproduce music in this effortless way. It's as if the metal provides a solid foundation, while the wood helps them retain an organic sound signature.


----------



## stacker45

mk13 said:


> I have a choice ,buy new Grado SR80E or used SR225i for the same price . Can you advise me something ?


 
  
 I'd go with the SR80e. I prefer the Bushmills X, to the RS1i, and since my SR80e sound almost exactly like my Bushmills X, I have to give them the nod.
  
 Oh!, I think it's important to mention that I swapped the stock comfies of both my Bushmills X, and my SR80e, for L-cush. Keep that in mind if you decide to go with the SR80e, because that could mean an extra $30 or so.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Ok now, give me a second!, that's 11 plus 1 carry the 2, divide by12, WOW!, that's 1 pair of Grado a month, you're definately at an advance stage of the desiese my friend.


 
 Well, I am trying to reform!  I have sold 11 pairs of headphones (3 Beats, 1 Beats IEM, one HiFiMAN HE-500, one V-MODA M-100, one Stax SR-5 with SRD-6 transformer, a WooDuo HW2 IEM, Shure SE535Bronze IEM, T-PEOS H-200 dynamic armature IEM, Sennheiser momentum On-Ear Samba) in the last month or so!
  
 Does that make having 11 Grados OK?  I still have one on order (GS1000e), but it will likely be my last (none left!).


----------



## cyclops214

After a day of listening with the G cush on the sr325e it just wasn't the same experience as with the L cush so I went back to the L cush even though they still hurt when the drivers are up against my ears. Hopefully the pain will go away after a few more days of using them.


----------



## 020Assassin

ruthieandjohn said:


> Does that make having 11 Grados OK?  I still have one on order (GS1000e), but it will likely be my last (none left!).


 
 No, you're still an addict.


----------



## jaywillin

if you have a little time, check this out


----------



## HPiper

ruthieandjohn said:


> Well, I am trying to reform!  I have sold 11 pairs of headphones (3 Beats, 1 Beats IEM, one HiFiMAN HE-500, one V-MODA M-100, one Stax SR-5 with SRD-6 transformer, a WooDuo HW2 IEM, Shure SE535Bronze IEM, T-PEOS H-200 dynamic armature IEM, Sennheiser momentum On-Ear Samba) in the last month or so!
> 
> Does that make having 11 Grados OK?  I still have one on order (GS1000e), but it will likely be my last (none left!).


 

 Just one question, where do you ever find time to listen to all those..or even half of those for that matter


----------



## HPiper

cyclops214 said:


> After a day of listening with the G cush on the sr325e it just wasn't the same experience as with the L cush so I went back to the L cush even though they still hurt when the drivers are up against my ears. Hopefully the pain will go away after a few more days of using them.


 

 That is odd, my drivers don't touch my ears at all.


----------



## joeq70

Hello all Grado fans! I've been fortunate lately to discover than I have access to TONS of headphones from a local Pittsburgh headphone shop (the name of the shop is Music To My Ear). My personal set of cans is a Magnum X in anodized aluminum cups (made by Rhydon back a few years ago). I've wondered for a long time if the best that Grado had to offer was better than my set of Magnums. I finally got to satisfy my curiosity by when A/B'd the following headphones with my Magnums X's:
  
 PS1000
 GS1000
 RS1i
 RS2i
 PS500
 SR325i
  
 My conclusion was this: The Magnum X sounded a LOT better than all of these headphones. I was especially disappointed in the performance of the PS1000. The music didn't have enough clarity or body or even soundstage. I would say that the cans that sounded most similar to the Magnum X was the PS500. It had  bass kinda like my Magnums, but a little flabbier and the sound wasn't as detailed or refined, but the balance of this headphone was vaguely in the ballpark.
  
  
 Anyway, this experience has made me extremely curious about something, so I pose this question:
  
How many of you out there have heard or owned Magnums, but decided they liked some pair of Grados better? What in particular made you feel this way? In your response, state which Magnum driver version you had and what the cups were made out of. Thanks!


----------



## whirlwind

I remember when the magnums were a pretty hot commodity around these parts, but I have never heard a pair to comment.


----------



## joseph69

joeq70 said:


> I was especially disappointed in the performance of the PS1000. The music didn't have enough clarity or body or even soundstage.


 
 I don't know what upstream equipment was being used while listening to the PS1K's or how long/what genre you were listening to, but its very possible they didn't have the right synergy. I've tried my PS1K's with several different amps, and with all of them, everything you mention above, I've never encountered. What I did encounter was that all the amps made the PS1K's sound different, some amps I liked them with better than others. They are a different animal than the of the other Grado models, so maybe you expected them to sound similar to the rest of the Grado line up, and they just weren't for you.


----------



## joeq70

joseph69 said:


> I don't know what upstream equipment was being used while listening to the PS1K's or how long/what genre you were listening to, but its very possible they didn't have the right synergy. I've tried my PS1K's with several different amps, and with all of them, everything you mention above, I've never encountered. What I did encounter was that all the amps made the PS1K's sound different, some amps I liked them with better than others. They are a different animal than the of the other Grado models, so maybe you expected them to sound similar to the rest of the Grado line up, and they just weren't for you.


 
 The particular setup I was using most of the time was My Laptop-->Aune T1 Tube DAC (with Genalex Gold Lion 6922)-->Senneiser HDVD800 Amp-->Headphones. I also used the integrated amp in the T1 occasionally to note the difference that the amp made. I also listened to all the Grados through some other setups in the store but my particular A/B session I had today was with the setup that I mentioned. My problem with the PS1000 is that, to me, it is like the sound is distant and unrefined. The main criteria that I look for in a headphone are:
  
 1)Detail/Clarity/Lack of Distortion 
 2)Proper Frequency Balance
 3)Punchiness in the Bass
 4)Soundstage and Instrument Separation
  
 The only headphone I've heard with more detail/clarity than the Magnums is the HD800.


----------



## markm1




----------



## joseph69

joeq70 said:


>


 
 Listening to Dire Straights Brothers In Arms "Why Worry" and the rest of the Cd.
 MBP (ALAC) > Meridian-203 > GS-1 > PS1K…sounds beautiful in every way possible too me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 BTW, I had 2 pairs of PS1K's before keeping the 3rd pair, which sounded correct compared to the other 2 pairs. I believe the other 2 pairs were a victim of Grado QC which you may have encountered because there is no way what so ever these HP's lack in any department you previously mentioned…to my ears.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joeq70 said:


> The particular setup I was using most of the time was My Laptop-->Aune T1 Tube DAC (with Genalex Gold Lion 6922)-->Senneiser HDVD800 Amp-->Headphones. I also used the integrated amp in the T1 occasionally to note the difference that the amp made. I also listened to all the Grados through some other setups in the store but my particular A/B session I had today was with the setup that I mentioned. My problem with the PS1000 is that, to me, it is like the sound is distant and unrefined. The main criteria that I look for in a headphone are:
> 
> 1)Detail/Clarity/Lack of Distortion
> 2)Proper Frequency Balance
> ...



Output impedance of the Sennheiser HDVD amp is carefully chosen, via listening tests wth Sennheiser HD800s to be 43 ohms. This is great for the 300+ ohm input impedance of the Sennheiser HD 800. 

There is a rule of thumb that your amp output impedance should be no more than 1/8 of your headphones input impedance. Grados, at 32 ohm input impedance, will therefore not be at their best with a Sennheiser HDVD 800. 

There are several amps, ranging from the JDS Labs CMoy BB in the Altoids mint tin, through the Little Dot 1+, the Grado RA-1, the Schiit Lyr 2, and the MAD (don't remember the rest of the name) which folks agree DO bring out the best in the Grado.


----------



## cyclops214

hpiper said:


> That is odd, my drivers don't touch my ears at all.


 
 Unfortunately my ears are just small enough to fit inside the L cups.


----------



## Jbgoth

cyclops214 said:


> Unfortunately my ears are just small enough to fit inside the L cups.




My ears fit inside the L cups too.


----------



## joeq70

ruthieandjohn said:


> Output impedance of the Sennheiser HDVD amp is carefully chosen, via listening tests wth Sennheiser HD800s to be 43 ohms. This is great for the 300+ ohm input impedance of the Sennheiser HD 800.
> 
> There is a rule of thumb that your amp output impedance should be no more than 1/8 of your headphones input impedance. Grados, at 32 ohm input impedance, will therefore not be at their best with a Sennheiser HDVD 800.
> 
> There are several amps, ranging from the JDS Labs CMoy BB in the Altoids mint tin, through the Little Dot 1+, the Grado RA-1, the Schiit Lyr 2, and the MAD (don't remember the rest of the name) which folks agree DO bring out the best in the Grado.


 
 While your information is true, the amp wasn't the problem, nor was any of the other gear in the chain. I don't doubt, though, that with the "right" equipment the PS1000 can sound their best. I'm pretty sure their signature just isn't for me.


----------



## wormsdriver

joeq70 said:


> Hello all Grado fans! I've been fortunate lately to discover than I have access to TONS of headphones from a local Pittsburgh headphone shop (the name of the shop is Music To My Ear). My personal set of cans is a Magnum X in anodized aluminum cups (made by Rhydon back a few years ago). I've wondered for a long time if the best that Grado had to offer was better than my set of Magnums. I finally got to satisfy my curiosity by when A/B'd the following headphones with my Magnums X's:
> 
> PS1000
> GS1000
> ...


 
 I owned a pair of DIY Magnums. Magnum X drivers, Vibro wooden cups, the rest was all stock Grado parts, headband, L-cush pads, 8 wire cable. To me the magnums simply did not have the Grado soul. 
 The sound was sterile in comparison, imo. I simply did not enjoy them like I do Grados, so I sold them. haven't looked back since!
  


joseph69 said:


> joeq70 said:
> 
> 
> > I was especially disappointed in the performance of the PS1000. The music didn't have enough clarity or body or even soundstage.
> ...


 
  
 +1


joseph69 said:


> joeq70 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
 Indeed it does, simply amazing! I have a copy the SACD version, stunning with the PS1000! *stunning!*


----------



## wormsdriver

joeq70 said:


> 00 Amp-->Headphones. I also used the integrated amp in the T1 occasionally to note the difference that the amp made. I also listened to all the Grados through some other setups in the store but my particular A/B session I had today was with the setup that I mentioned. My problem with the PS1000 is that, to me, it is like the sound is distant and unrefined. The main criteria that I look for in a headphone are:
> 
> 1)Detail/Clarity/Lack of Distortion *Check*
> 2)Proper Frequency Balance *Check*
> ...


 
 imo


----------



## joeq70

wormsdriver said:


> I owned a pair of DIY Magnums. Magnum X drivers, Vibro wooden cups, the rest was all stock Grado parts, headband, L-cush pads, 8 wire cable. To me the magnums simply did not have the Grado soul.
> The sound was sterile in comparison, imo. I simply did not enjoy them like I do Grados, so I sold them. haven't looked back since!
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you for the interesting impressions! I can see how one person might call clinical what I perceive to be detailed.


----------



## maxifunk

cyclops214 said:


> Unfortunately my ears are just small enough to fit inside the L cups.


 

 I have the same issue!!!


----------



## HPiper

My SR325e are finally starting to come around. They still sound so different from the old i version as to be called a different model. Hard to believe they were able to improve it as much as they did while at the same time ruining some others to the same degree (RS1i). Very strange. So is the key to getting a PS1000 you like to just keep ordering and returning them until they send you a 'good' one?


----------



## 020Assassin

My ears also fit into the L-cushions, but they don't touch the drivers, Probably because my ears are quite flat, not sitcking out too much.

When listening to headphones, your reference phones are important. I compare a lot of headphones with my Stax, and there are not many dynamic headphones that can match the Stax' level of detail, bass, and soundstage. Still, the Grados are very pleasant to listen to.

I recenlty built a pair of 125i drivers in cherry cups, and compared them to the new 125e. The cherry 125i sounded a lot better: smoother, better bass, longer attack and decay. And overall, the experience was much more relaxed.

I sold them to someone who listened to them for twenty minutes and called me to tell me he didn't like them, using words like 'shrill' and 'cold'. His main headphone is some vintage Lenco headphone. I advised him to put the Lenco away (I didn't tell him the Lenco was probably worn out and put out a veiled sound that he considered 'warm') and listen to the cherry Grado exclusively to get used to the sound, which isn't shrill, but extremely forward and detailed, so it's brightness might be considered 'shrill' to ears used to older headphones.

Ah well, if it doesn't work out, I can always turn his CherryGrado into a CherrySennGrado....


----------



## rovopio

ruthieandjohn said:


> Output impedance of the Sennheiser HDVD amp is carefully chosen, via listening tests wth Sennheiser HD800s to be 43 ohms. This is great for the 300+ ohm input impedance of the Sennheiser HD 800.
> 
> There is a rule of thumb that your amp output impedance should be no more than 1/8 of your headphones input impedance. Grados, at 32 ohm input impedance, will therefore not be at their best with a Sennheiser HDVD 800.
> 
> There are several amps, ranging from the JDS Labs CMoy BB in the Altoids mint tin, through the Little Dot 1+, the Grado RA-1, the Schiit Lyr 2, and the MAD (don't remember the rest of the name) which folks agree DO bring out the best in the Grado.


 
  
 Without discrediting other long-time grado fan club people, you being here, owning the hd800 and the hdvd800 and liking sr325e is a testament on how good grado tuning is.
  
 Many of you here know a couple weeks ago i talk about my inner ear sensitivity for treble peak (my vestibular neurinitis condition).
 Well that doesn't mean i can't listen to grado for like 15 minutes or so. Walked in on this grado distributor store in my city, they let me try rs1e and sr325e.
 On the same day, i tried hd650, on a fiio x1. on a WA7 fireflies, and on a WA3 OTL tube amp.
  
 I gotta say, while grado have a _love-it-or-hate-it _sound signature and fit, if you like grado (like me and everybody here i guess haha), only when the hd650 is paired with an OTL amp that the two can sound "it's equally as good, depends on preference". the sr325e is $400, the hd650 + WA3 is $1100.
  
 That's amazing. i didn't get to try the rs2e, they have no demo on that. They offered me to try ps500e 5 minutes before i leave, i didn't audition long enough to be able to make a proper impression on those, but i think i like the rs2e and sr325e better. ps500e has the better bass i think.
  
 sr325e is really all you need if you like bright treble and hauntingly beautiful vocals.
 im not sure about the rs2e, but if it's any indication, rs1e is like, the less-sharp, smoother sr325e with similarly great sounding vocals.
  
 Budget-fi people who are vocalheads really don't need anything more than that on the bright headphone spectrum. Really look no further. sr325e and (rs2e?) is the bomb dot com.


----------



## west93600

HI guys,
  
 What do you think about the grado ps 500 with g cush ? According to you the ps 500 sound better with what genre of music ? I have an A1 as amp..


----------



## ruthieandjohn

west93600 said:


> HI guys,
> 
> What do you think about the grado ps 500 with g cush ? According to you the ps 500 sound better with what genre of music ? I have an A1 as amp..



In tried mine for a while with the G Cush, hen decided I preferred the stock L bowls that it comes with. G was more comfortable but didn't sound as good to me. 

PS500, more than other Grados, spans the Genres of musivpc more broadly. It seem to have the most toned down of the bright fast transparent signature of Grados, more bass, and trades off excellence in a few genres (rock guitar, acoustic) with very good across more types. Perhaps it is the Grado headphone for the rest of the world.


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> +1
> Indeed it does, simply amazing! I have a copy the SACD version, stunning with the PS1000! *stunning!*


 
 !00%
 I don't have an SACD plater I gave it to my parents because there wasn't much availability for SACD's that I was interested in at that time…but even the Cd is recorded excellent, and is stunning!




  


wormsdriver said:


> imo


 
 +1
  


hpiper said:


> So is the key to getting a PS1000 you like to just keep ordering and returning them until they send you a 'good' one?


 
 This was my experience…unfortunately. But I'm glad I didn't give up on the PS1K knowing about QC at Grado, and reading completely opposite impressions on the PS1K's. Hearing both opposite impressions for myself from 3 different pairs, I now knew first hand why the impressions where complete opposites. Third time was a charm!!!


----------



## one1speed

As a surprise to me, UPS showed up with the PS500es this afternoon. Very busy day, so little time to mess with them. I plugged them into an old phone and played music at a low level for a couple of hours to work out the bugs. Put on a couple acoustic-centric tunes to A/B them against my RS2es and see what we have.
  
 In all honesty, they are amazingly similar, noting the 500s have a lot of burn-in ahead. They are a little hot on top, which I'm sure will settle in after a few good hours (not what I expected though). Bass actually sounds pretty close between the two right now, though if experience holds, the 500s will come in nicely in that regard as well, as the RS2es came in.
  
 The RS2es sound a little warmer overall, which makes sense, while the 500s seem just a touch less intimate, more separation between instruments. Curious to see how this progresses.


----------



## HPiper

one1speed said:


> As a surprise to me, UPS showed up with the PS500es this afternoon. Very busy day, so little time to mess with them. I plugged them into an old phone and played music at a low level for a couple of hours to work out the bugs. Put on a couple acoustic-centric tunes to A/B them against my RS2es and see what we have.
> 
> In all honesty, they are amazingly similar, noting the 500s have a lot of burn-in ahead. They are a little hot on top, which I'm sure will settle in after a few good hours (not what I expected though). Bass actually sounds pretty close between the two right now, though if experience holds, the 500s will come in nicely in that regard as well, as the RS2es came in.
> 
> The RS2es sound a little warmer overall, which makes sense, while the 500s seem just a touch less intimate, more separation between instruments. Curious to see how this progresses.


 

 Be sure you get back to us once you have had more time with the 500e. I have been thinking about possibly getting a pair but they would have to be a fair amount better than my 325e before I'd do that though.


----------



## Krutsch

rovopio said:


> <snip, snip>
> 
> *On the same day, i tried hd650*, on a fiio x1. on a WA7 fireflies, *and on a WA3 OTL tube amp*.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sorry... I don't normally (ever?) argue with the tastes of others, but on this account, you are just dead wrong. You cannot appreciate the HD-650 + WA3 in a showroom trial. The HD-650 requires an acclimation period, especially when A/B'ing with Grados, and is simply magic with the WA3.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Well, I am trying to reform!  I have sold 11 pairs of headphones (3 Beats, 1 Beats IEM, one HiFiMAN HE-500, one V-MODA M-100, one Stax SR-5 with SRD-6 transformer, a WooDuo HW2 IEM, Shure SE535Bronze IEM, T-PEOS H-200 dynamic armature IEM, Sennheiser momentum On-Ear Samba) in the last month or so!
> 
> Does that make having 11 Grados OK?  I still have one on order (GS1000e), but it will likely be my last (none left!).


 
  
 The way I see it, if your are able to provide the essential needs, (food, shelter,and clothes), for you, and your familly, the rest is disposable income, and I have no problem with you owning as many headphones as you want.
  
 And, let's be honest, they're are much worst ways to spend money.


----------



## rovopio

krutsch said:


> Sorry... I don't normally (ever?) argue with the tastes of others, but on this account, you are just dead wrong. You cannot appreciate the HD-650 + WA3 in a showroom trial. The HD-650 requires an acclimation period, especially when A/B'ing with Grados, and is simply magic with the WA3.


 
  
 Well... i'm very specifically looking to buy the HD650 for my inner-ear condition.
  
 When i listen to a headphone, i focus on _emotion-invoking _aspect_._ I focus primarily on female vocals, and seek both how much micro-details from vocals is conveyed by the headphone, and on the opposite, how much emotion i feel listening to them.
  
 I'm also a strong believer of brain-adjust, the reason why i listened to them for 4 hours yesterday, on top of 2 hours three days ago.
  
 Three days ago i listened to the hd650+WA7 Fireflies for 2 hours in another store and really thought i'm going to order the hd650 that day. I can't really audition where i'm at, and i have to make an "oral commitment to buy something" just to try the headphone out. All i look for is their rolled-off treble to compensate my inner ear. The fact that a rolled-off treble headphone also have a legendary status, also doesn't hurt.
  
 Then yesterday, at 1PM, not by plan but by chance, i got to listen to the sr325e and rs2i for 15/20 minutes each. Did not even know there's a grado-specific store near the place i often visit. Turned out they are the new distributor, etc etc.
  
 Yesterday at 6PM, i went to the HD650+WA store again. I believe in _brain-adjust_. While i couldn't make up my mind on the HD650 after listening to it three days ago, i'm going there again,  with the intention to audition with OTL tube amp now. I went there yesterday for the specific intention to bring the HD650 home. _I'm going to brain-adjust_.
 No matter what, i have a commitment to buy something anyway. Doesn't have to buy hd650, but i gotta have to shell out money on the store.
  
 In total i listen to them for 6 hours just to _brain-adjust_ myself since i'm coming from a history of brighter cans and i myself prefer less bass with as little coloration as possible. Even after 6 hours, the hd650 sounds thick on the lower midrange. I'm pretty sure i can _adjust _to the hd650 sound, if and only if, i pair them with an OTL amp, like the WA3, and listen to them daily for two weeks to a month at home. I can't say the same if i use WA7.
  
 I'm not debating that hd650 has a great capabilities, or that with an OTL amp it does everything great, or that it sounds _musical_, or their midrange is really great.
  
 My audition though, I don't listen to how much better the hd650 driver capabilities and potentials are. If their vocals are emotionally-invoking at a similar scale, then they're both are equally as good to me, The hd650 is just too thick for me on the lower midrange section.
  
 On the hifiman store i went to 3 days ago, i also tried a very worn out, very bad state hd600. I can't really pass a reliable judgement from that particular 5 minutes audition though, because i kept being told by the clerk "it's useless to try the hd600 since it can't be found locally" over and over.
  
 Between HD600 and HD650, i think i prefer HD600 all things considered. Though I'm a little wary that even hd600 is too bright for my condition.
  
 In all fairness to you though, i only listen to my music collection. Which i'm betting is entirely different than your music collection.
 One, it's not even in the same language. Two, it's primarily consist of Japanese Pop / Club Jazz / Bossa, where it's predominantly (semi-solo) female vocals with some electric guitars and some pianos playing at the same time in the far background. My guess is if i listen to the hd650 with some Frightened Rabbit, Diana Ross, Melody Gardot, Brett Dennen, or The Submarines, maybe i would've take them home.
 But i as much as i really like all of them, i listen to my domestic songs more, And in that regard, hd650 and sr325e is equally as good to me, it's just preference.
  
 I believe in _brain-adjust_ and auditioning A/B hd650 with Grado prestige series is something i wouldn't do. Well it's also impossible to do so here.
  
 It's your rights to have your thoughts and opinions. With my songs collection and my own preference, i still found that i prefer hd600 more than hd650. I focus primarily on vocals, and between hd650 and sr325e, it's equally as good, depending on preference.
  
 I like sr325e better. Wayy better. Though if i have both rs2e and sr325e at home, i can see myself liking the rs2e better in the long run, i like that it's lighter, that it has a wood cup, and because i feel that it's more suitable for longer-hours listening session.
  
 While having to make commitment to buy something before demo-ing is ridiculous, that's the reality here, and i still gotta buy something from that store for that 6 hours audition sometime soon.
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> Well, I am trying to reform!  I have sold 11 pairs of headphones (3 Beats, 1 Beats IEM, one HiFiMAN HE-500, one V-MODA M-100, one Stax SR-5 with SRD-6 transformer, a WooDuo HW2 IEM, Shure SE535Bronze IEM, T-PEOS H-200 dynamic armature IEM, Sennheiser momentum On-Ear Samba) in the last month or so!
> 
> Does that make having 11 Grados OK?  I still have one on order (GS1000e), but it will likely be my last (none left!).


 
  
 I just read your post from three days ago regarding your ps500 and 325e.
 The grado distributor store actually let me listen to ps500e on my way out, since it's a fairly short audition, i couldn't make a proper judgement on it.
  
 The first 30 second i listen to the ps500e, i felt _"this sounds like Grado that's behaving like normal headphones"_. I didn't want to say that here because the audition is short and there will be bias from listening without brain-adjusting.
 But um, i'm glad somebody else actually thinks the same, that on your own word you said _"The PS 500 seems to be Grado's attempt to tone down their signature sound and behave more like everyone else's headphones, serving a wider variety of music."_
  
 The strong bass of ps500e is noticeable compared to sr325e,  so does the lesser treble attack. Which works for me as it is better for my ear.
 I do like the sr325e less stronger bass more, even though they are not merciful to my ear.
  
 If the ps500e doesn't cost $800 here, i probably seriously consider ps500e and compare it with rs2e. Though that's an over-positive assessment on my part, considering i'm wary enough whether my inner-ear could handle hd600 or not...
_Still... a man with inner ear condition still can dream to listen to them grados daily right?_
  
 haha


----------



## ruthieandjohn

one1speed said:


> As a surprise to me, UPS showed up with the PS500es this afternoon. Very busy day, so little time to mess with them. I plugged them into an old phone and played music at a low level for a couple of hours to work out the bugs. Put on a couple acoustic-centric tunes to A/B them against my RS2es and see what we have.
> 
> In all honesty, they are amazingly similar, noting the 500s have a lot of burn-in ahead. They are a little hot on top, which I'm sure will settle in after a few good hours (not what I expected though). Bass actually sounds pretty close between the two right now, though if experience holds, the 500s will come in nicely in that regard as well, as the RS2es came in.
> 
> The RS2es sound a little warmer overall, which makes sense, while the 500s seem just a touch less intimate, more separation between instruments. Curious to see how this progresses.


 

 DANG! Who is YOUR UPS driver?  How do I get on That route?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> The way I see it, if your are able to provide the essential needs, (food, shelter,and clothes), for you, and your familly, the rest is disposable income, and I have no problem with you owning as many headphones as you want.
> 
> And, let's be honest, they're are much worst ways to spend money.


 

 Lessee...
  
 Food = the crispy twist ties that fasten headphones into their boxes... CHECK!
 Shelter - the stacked headphone boxes.. CHECK!
 Clothes.. the polyethylene bags from the audio store... CHECK!
  
  
 Guess I'm OK.
  
 (No, it was when I had so many headphones  that I ran out of space and was lining them up and down our bed between us that I was told to dispose of some! All non-Grados! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## daronharvey

Having upgraded gradually over the past couple of years from Grado SR80s, through SR225i’s (which I still have), and now on to Grado SR325e’s, I would appreciate some views on upgrading my headphone amp, and ultimately whether any such upgrade would be worth whatever additional money I would have to spend. I’ll add that during the upgrading of the Grado’s, I also tried AKG K701, which I had for a couple of months, and a I listened to a few Senn’s, the best of which was probably the HD750, but my preference has always swung back to Grados.

Musical tastes are wide, but a typical sample of my listening could include Nicola Benedetti, Tracy Chapman, ACDC, Pink Floyd, Dire Straits, Joe Bonamassa and Jamie Cullum.

My CD player is an Arcam CD92, and this currently feeds my headphones through a Musical Fidelity XCan (v1). It's great, but on some recordings there are varying degrees of splashiness or muddling of instruments on busy passages, but that’s not to say that the recording isn’t already like that, and even the best of sound reproduction systems won’t cure or unravel it. I do have plenty of tracks which sound great, so the XCan still has plenty about it that I like.

What do you think I could expect from upgrading to a different amp? Tube options could include the XCan v2 (which I understand is better than the XCan v1, but by how much?), or a Little Dot, but there are the Graham Slee models I have only read about, but not heard.

Of the Slee range, I have to be honest and say that the Novo at £280 in the UK could just about fit my budget, whilst the Solo is something I would either have to do without, or would need to wait a while for.

Any thoughts, please?

Thanks.


----------



## joseph69

daronharvey said:


>


 
 LD-1+


----------



## HPiper

stacker45 said:


> The way I see it, if your are able to provide the essential needs, (food, shelter,and clothes), for you, and your familly, the rest is disposable income, and I have no problem with you owning as many headphones as you want.
> 
> And, let's be honest, they're are much worst ways to spend money.


 

 Top Ramen...check
 Roof of my car...check
 Goodwill...check
  
 PS500e...check!!!


----------



## whirlwind

daronharvey said:


> Having upgraded gradually over the past couple of years from Grado SR80s, through SR225i’s (which I still have), and now on to Grado SR325e’s, I would appreciate some views on upgrading my headphone amp, and ultimately whether any such upgrade would be worth whatever additional money I would have to spend. I’ll add that during the upgrading of the Grado’s, I also tried AKG K701, which I had for a couple of months, and a I listened to a few Senn’s, the best of which was probably the HD750, but my preference has always swung back to Grados.
> 
> Musical tastes are wide, but a typical sample of my listening could include Nicola Benedetti, Tracy Chapman, ACDC, Pink Floyd, Dire Straits, Joe Bonamassa and Jamie Cullum.
> 
> ...


 
 nice taste in music....what is your budget


----------



## daronharvey

Budget? If I'm in a hurry, about £250 ish, but if it would be better to save and wait a bit longer for the right amp, I'd do that.


----------



## dwayniac

I received the SR40. Looks are obvious. Build is average but I think you have to be gentle when adjusting the fit. Cable is OK. Not frail or thick. Good clamping force but pads are wimpy. L pads fit but it affected the bass and treble became shrill. I then tried the flats from the 125i and they are much better flats than the stock flats.

The sound I liken to a 60 without the soundstage. Sounded better through my laptop,DAC and Audinst AMP-HP than my Fiio X1. I wouldn't use as a mobile option but I would use them occasionally around the house. It essentially makes them a novelty that I am cool with.


----------



## rage3324

I am looking for headphones with good soundstage, forward mids and good highs to compliment my SR325i (soon to be RS1i likely). I had the AKG K7xx (massdrop edition) for a few weeks and just did not like them. The mids were to laid back, the mid-bass was too bloated, and the soundstage sounded unnatural. I prefer my AD700s over them. I just wish they had more forward mids.
  
 My budget would be around $300 or less and have been considering Beyerdynamic DT990 (250 or 600 ohm) and Sennheiser HD600 or 650. Do these meet my criteria? Should I be considering something else? Should I just wait and purchase GS1k or PS1000 when I have the money?


----------



## swspiers

dwayniac said:


> I received the SR40. Looks are obvious. Build is average but I think you have to be gentle when adjusting the fit. Cable is OK. Not frail or thick. Good clamping force but pads are wimpy. L pads fit but it affected the bass and treble became shrill. I then tried the flats from the 125i and they are much better flats than the stock flats.
> 
> The sound I liken to a 60 without the soundstage. Sounded better through my laptop,DAC and Audinst AMP-HP than my Fiio X1. I wouldn't use as a mobile option but I would use them occasionally around the house. It essentially makes them a novelty that I am cool with.


 

 Absolutely!  They are exactly like the 60 e that I got, but with less precise imaging and soundstage.
  
 Overall- meh.  But $50 and they took care of my headphone jones.  They'll do just fine at work, I guess.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> I don't know what upstream equipment was being used while listening to the PS1K's or how long/what genre you were listening to, but its very possible they didn't have the right synergy. I've tried my PS1K's with several different amps, and with all of them, everything you mention above, I've never encountered. What I did encounter was that all the amps made the PS1K's sound different, some amps I liked them with better than others. They are a different animal than the of the other Grado models, so maybe you expected them to sound similar to the rest of the Grado line up, and they just weren't for you.


 
  
 I agree, and I don't know about you Joseph, but I think that, clarity, body, and soundstage, are three things that the PS1000 do pretty well. 


joeq70 said:


> While your information is true, the amp wasn't the problem, nor was any of the other gear in the chain. I don't doubt, though, that with the "right" equipment the PS1000 can sound their best. I'm pretty sure their signature just isn't for me.


 
  
 I love everything about my PS1000, so, I am surprised by your conclusions, but hey!, at least you gave them a shot.


----------



## Tasty Mushroom

rage3324 said:


> I am looking for headphones with good soundstage, forward mids and good highs to compliment my SR325i (soon to be RS1i likely). I had the AKG K7xx (massdrop edition) for a few weeks and just did not like them. The mids were to laid back, the mid-bass was too bloated, and the soundstage sounded unnatural. I prefer my AD700s over them. I just wish they had more forward mids.
> 
> My budget would be around $300 or less and have been considering Beyerdynamic DT990 (250 or 600 ohm) and Sennheiser HD600 or 650. Do these meet my criteria? Should I be considering something else? Should I just wait and purchase GS1k or PS1000 when I have the money?


 
 The DT990 has more bass than the Kxx and has recessed mids. The HD600 and 650 have more bass as well and less treble than the Kxx. The AD1000 would be worth looking at as they have much more involved mids than the AD700/900 - but the new X version has less forward mids.


----------



## kramer5150

dwayniac said:


> I received the SR40. Looks are obvious. Build is average but I think you have to be gentle when adjusting the fit. Cable is OK. Not frail or thick. Good clamping force but pads are wimpy. L pads fit but it affected the bass and treble became shrill. I then tried the flats from the 125i and they are much better flats than the stock flats.
> 
> The sound I liken to a 60 without the soundstage. Sounded better through my laptop,DAC and Audinst AMP-HP than my Fiio X1. I wouldn't use as a mobile option but I would use them occasionally around the house. It essentially makes them a novelty that I am cool with.


 
 Cool I remember the SR40.  I had one for a while


----------



## joeq70

rage3324 said:


> I am looking for headphones with good soundstage, forward mids and good highs to compliment my SR325i (soon to be RS1i likely). I had the AKG K7xx (massdrop edition) for a few weeks and just did not like them. The mids were to laid back, the mid-bass was too bloated, and the soundstage sounded unnatural. I prefer my AD700s over them. I just wish they had more forward mids.
> 
> My budget would be around $300 or less and have been considering Beyerdynamic DT990 (250 or 600 ohm) and Sennheiser HD600 or 650. Do these meet my criteria? Should I be considering something else? Should I just wait and purchase GS1k or PS1000 when I have the money?


 
 I listened to the DT990, DT880, HD600, and HD650 the other day as I too had been looking for something to complement my current headphones. Out of these, the DT990 sounded the worst. It had a wildy unnatural balance to the sound. The DT880 was pretty solid but a little lacking in bass.The HD600 is well balanced, generally impressive sounding, and a good complement to Grados I think.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I agree, and I don't know about you Joseph, but I think that, clarity, body, and soundstage, are three things that the PS1000 do pretty well.
> 
> I love everything about my PS1000, so, I am surprised by your conclusions, but hey!, at least you gave them a shot.


 
 I totally agree!


----------



## ArmAndHammer

joeq70 said:


> I listened to the DT990, DT880, HD600, and HD650 the other day as I too had been looking for something to complement my current headphones. Out of these, the DT990 sounded the worst. It had a wildy unnatural balance to the sound. The DT880 was pretty solid but a little lacking in bass.The HD600 is well balanced, generally impressive sounding, and a good complement to Grados I think.


 
  
 I've not heard any of those but my new Phillips Fidelio X2 compliment my Grado RS1i quite well.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

armandhammer said:


> I've not heard any of those but my new Phillips Fidelio X2 compliment my Grado RS1i quite well.


 

 I find that my HE560 and PS500e are also complimentary, planar magic, and the Grado midrange.


----------



## HPiper

I noticed something else about the new E series Grado's tonight. As I was putting my Sr325e on I was adjusting them a bit and noticed the rods were almost all the way out (I have a big head<G>). So I grabbed my SR225i phones and compared, the rods are shorter on the E's than the ones on the older i series. About 1/2 inch I'd say, I wonder why they did that? Maybe save 10 cents per pair on the rod cost? Hmm another oddity, I can see some people maybe having a problem getting them to fit, as I only have about 1/4 inch left on each side.


----------



## wormsdriver

rage3324 said:


> I am looking for headphones with good soundstage, forward mids and good highs to compliment my SR325i (soon to be RS1i likely). I had the AKG K7xx (massdrop edition) for a few weeks and just did not like them. The mids were to laid back, the mid-bass was too bloated, and the soundstage sounded unnatural. I prefer my AD700s over them. I just wish they had more forward mids.
> 
> My budget would be around $300 or less and have been considering Beyerdynamic DT990 (250 or 600 ohm) and Sennheiser HD600 or 650. Do these meet my criteria? Should I be considering something else? Should I just wait and purchase GS1k or PS1000 when I have the money?


 
  
  
 Maybe an HD700 would be good for around $400 - $450?


----------



## bpcans

Has anybody caught Joe Bonamassa:Tour de Force on the PLD cable channel?


----------



## whirlwind

bpcans said:


> Has anybody caught Joe Bonamassa:Tour de Force on the PLD cable channel?


 
 just finished watching it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I also own all of the blurays


----------



## jaywillin

saved the best for last !


----------



## rage3324

wormsdriver said:


> Maybe an HD700 would be good for around $400 - $450?


 
 I've thought about the HD700. They are pretty neutral though, right? I definitely like some color to my cans. I had a chance to listen to the DT 990 and I did not like them. I actually much prefer my DT 770 600 ohms over them (which I use late at night to not bother my gf).
  
 So I guess if I had to sum it up, I am looking for the baby of the AD700 and SR325i. Large soundstage and as forward mids as possible, but my preference is still soundstage. I also prefer a natural soundstage as well ( I find the AKG line to be too oval ). So from what I can tell, the following headphones might meet the criteria
  
 HD800 (removed HD700)
 AD1000
 Beyer T1
 GS1k
  
 Am I on the right track here? Anything else? Obviously these are a bit over my budget, but I am open to the used market and have a few items I can sell to pay for these


----------



## HPiper

You like to do the same thing I do. I will find as many bands/people as I can all doing the same song. Then using Foobar, stack them up one after another and listen to them back to back.


----------



## HPiper

rage3324 said:


> I've thought about the HD700. They are pretty neutral though, right? I definitely like some color to my cans. I had a chance to listen to the DT 990 and I did not like them. I actually much prefer my DT 770 600 ohms over them (which I use late at night to not bother my gf).
> 
> So I guess if I had to sum it up, I am looking for the baby of the AD700 and SR325i. Large soundstage and as forward mids as possible, but my preference is still soundstage. I also prefer a natural soundstage as well ( I find the AKG line to be too oval ). So from what I can tell, the following headphones might meet the criteria
> 
> ...


 

 Well IMO you can take the HD700 off your list. It has somewhat recessed mids, not forward. I have never heard the AD1000 but the other two fit the bill other than possibly price as you mentioned. Shure makes one, I think it is a 1540 if I recall, that is pretty good also if you get a chance to listen to one.


----------



## HPiper

whirlwind said:


> just finished watching it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'll bet Jay does too...just sayin


----------



## rage3324

hpiper said:


> Well IMO you can take the HD700 off your list. It has somewhat recessed mids, not forward. I have never heard the AD1000 but the other two fit the bill other than possibly price as you mentioned. Shure makes one, I think it is a 1540 if I recall, that is pretty good also if you get a chance to listen to one.


 
 Ok HD700 are off the list and I will add the HD800. So how do the GS1k, Beyer T1s, HD800 compare?


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> I'll bet Jay does too...just sayin


 
 no, sorry to say, have't gotten into the bluray thing too much, i ended up selling the oppo i had, and haven't replaced it


----------



## 020Assassin

What is the opinion on the Grado RA-1 amplifier? There's an old type for sale (only has the RCA female connectors and the silver switch on the back side) for 125 euro. From what I understood it's a good pairing with the RS-1, but would it also pair well with the SR325iS and/or the Alessandro MS-Pro?


----------



## kramer5150

020assassin said:


> What is the opinion on the Grado RA-1 amplifier? There's an old type for sale (only has the RCA female connectors and the silver switch on the back side) for 125 euro. From what I understood it's a good pairing with the RS-1, but would it also pair well with the SR325iS and/or the Alessandro MS-Pro?


 
 Its not a bad sounding amp but the way they configure the two 9V batteries in series results in turn on/off thumps / pops.  I never openly recommend this amp as a result.  Ignoring the novelty of an all Grado / mahogany system for a second, for ~$300 there are better options... IMHO.  Its good practice to unplug your cans whenever turning on/off any amp with the volume turned down.  But still a well thought out circuit should not thump and pop like that.


----------



## joeq70

rage3324 said:


> Ok HD700 are off the list and I will add the HD800. So how do the GS1k, Beyer T1s, HD800 compare?


 
 The HD800 is simply INCREDIBLE. The other phones pale in comparison.
  
 Edit: Other than the HD800, another headphone worth a listen is the Mr. Speakers Alpha Prime.


----------



## jaywillin

joeq70 said:


> The HD800 is simply INCREDIBLE. The other phones pale in comparison.
> 
> Edit: Other than the HD800, another headphone worth a listen is the Mr. Speakers Alpha Prime.



i don't particularly like the hd800, i like the t1 more


----------



## joeq70

jaywillin said:


> i don't particularly like the hd800, i like the t1 more


 
 Yeah the T1 is a good headphone. When I had it, there was the wrong with it, exactly. It just seemed to lack that wow factor that I get from my Magnums and the HD800.


----------



## 020Assassin

kramer5150 said:


> Its not a bad sounding amp but the way they configure the two 9V batteries in series results in turn on/off thumps / pops.  I never openly recommend this amp as a result.  Ignoring the novelty of an all Grado / mahogany system for a second, *for ~$300 there are better options*... IMHO.  Its good practice to unplug your cans whenever turning on/off any amp with the volume turned down.  But still a well thought out circuit should not thump and pop like that.


 
  
 I'll keep it in mind to check for the 'pop'.
  
 For 300$, okay, but if you can buy one for 125 euro (142$)?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

020assassin said:


> What is the opinion on the Grado RA-1 amplifier? There's an old type for sale (only has the RCA female connectors and the silver switch on the back side) for 125 euro. From what I understood it's a good pairing with the RS-1, but would it also pair well with the SR325iS and/or the Alessandro MS-Pro?


 

 I love mine!  I have casually compared it to the Joseph Grado HPA-1 of 1990s vintage... not too different, if at all.  I use it with my Prestige line sometimes (SR-60, 80, 125, 225, 325), but mostly with my RS-1 and RS-1i.  When I wear my Prestige line, it is usually while I am wandering around doing things around the house, so I prefer a more portable, but excellent-sounding JDS Labs C-Moy Bass Boost in the Altoid tin.  Much smaller.
  
 I did make an apron that holds my RA-1 amp though and used it for that as recently as yesterday...


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ruthieandjohn said:


> Good question!
> 
> I tried both side by side, using the same source material and the Grado HPA-1 amp.
> 
> ...


 

 The issue of Consumer's Report that arrived today actually rates the Grado SR-80e above (86 points) the Grado SR-125e (80 points), though both are in their Top Ten Headphones list (which is led by the Grado SR325e).


----------



## kramer5150

020assassin said:


> I'll keep it in mind to check for the 'pop'.
> 
> For 300$, okay, but if you can buy one for 125 euro (142$)?


 
 Yeah I don't mean to make a mountain out of a mole hill so to speak, the pop can be avoided by just unplugging your headphones before turning off and plug in after turning on.  Its a good habit to get into anyways regardless of the amp.
 I am also not really a fan of the JRC4556.  I know its a perfect OP amp for low-Z cans and in this application it has the +/- V swing up push high-Z loads as well like the HD650/600.  But for me personally as a very low volume music listener current reserve and voltage potential reserve play second fiddle to sonic attributes, since my amps are more used for attenuation than boost.  In essence my amps are more there to color the sound, and serve as impedance mating between components.  Signal amplification really does not play into it much at all, given my listening volumes.  SO in that light, I have almost always preferred an OPA2107 for its (IMHO) warmer, groovier signature with my Grados and in my 18V Cmoy type circuits.  Its not a high current OP amp, but once again since I am using my amps as attenuators thats a moot point.
  
 In light of my personal philosophies of what my amplification stage really does and my low volume listening habits...  I would still have a hard time recommending it at that price.  But thats just me... you simply can't argue the cosmetic appeal of the RA1.  Theres also I think a certain appeal in the "less is more" design concept... Doing more with less, where the the end result over-achieves the individual components.  Thats one of the cool things about cmoys in general... IMHO.  That philosophy has always been a Grado backbone with everything they do.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

ruthieandjohn said:


> I love mine!  I have casually compared it to the Joseph Grado HPA-1 of 1990s vintage... not too different, if at all.  I use it with my Prestige line sometimes (SR-60, 80, 125, 225, 325), but mostly with my RS-1 and RS-1i.  When I wear my Prestige line, it is usually while I am wandering around doing things around the house, so I prefer a more portable, but excellent-sounding JDS Labs C-Moy Bass Boost in the Altoid tin.  Much smaller.
> 
> I did make an apron that holds my RA-1 amp though and used it for that as recently as yesterday...




John, you need make some more of those, they would be a hot commodity on this Thread!!!

Do you think you could make me a fanny pack for my Lyr 2?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wildcatsare1 said:


> John, you need make some more of those, they would be a hot commodity on this Thread!!!
> 
> Do you think you could make me a fanny pack for my Lyr 2?


 
 Sure... allow me to send my able young tailor assistant to measure your fanny and your Schiit
 Lyr 2...


----------



## 020Assassin

kramer5150 said:


> Yeah I don't mean to make a mountain out of a mole hill so to speak, the pop can be avoided by just unplugging your headphones before turning off and plug in after turning on.  Its a good habit to get into anyways regardless of the amp.
> I am also not really a fan of the JRC4556.  I know its a perfect OP amp for low-Z cans and in this application it has the +/- V swing up push high-Z loads as well like the HD650/600.  But for me personally as a very low volume music listener current reserve and voltage potential reserve play second fiddle to sonic attributes, since my amps are more used for attenuation than boost.  In essence my amps are more there to color the sound, and serve as impedance mating between components.  Signal amplification really does not play into it much at all, given my listening volumes.  SO in that light, I have almost always preferred an OPA2107 for its (IMHO) warmer, groovier signature with my Grados and in my 18V Cmoy type circuits.  Its not a high current OP amp, but once again since I am using my amps as attenuators thats a moot point.


 
  
 I currently use a FiiO E10K, which uses the LMH6643 opamp. Do you know how that relates to the RA-1?


----------



## 020Assassin

ruthieandjohn said:


> I love mine!  I have casually compared it to the Joseph Grado HPA-1 of 1990s vintage... not too different, if at all.  I use it with my Prestige line sometimes (SR-60, 80, 125, 225, 325), but mostly with my RS-1 and RS-1i.  When I wear my Prestige line, it is usually while I am wandering around doing things around the house, so I prefer a more portable, but excellent-sounding JDS Labs C-Moy Bass Boost in the Altoid tin.  Much smaller.
> 
> I did make an apron that holds my RA-1 amp though and used it for that as recently as yesterday...


 

 But I _can_ use the RA-1 without dressing like a hick at a barndance, can I? We don't have hicks or barn dances here, and I really don't want to stand out that much...


----------



## ruthieandjohn

020assassin said:


> But I _can_ use the RA-1 without dressing like a hick at a barndance, can I? We don't have hicks or barn dances here, and I really don't want to stand out that much...


 

 Some folks choose their shoes to match their RA-1 and RS-1.... Blends right in!


----------



## whirlwind

kramer5150 said:


> 020assassin said:
> 
> 
> > What is the opinion on the Grado RA-1 amplifier? There's an old type for sale (only has the RCA female connectors and the silver switch on the back side) for 125 euro. From what I understood it's a good pairing with the RS-1, but would it also pair well with the SR325iS and/or the Alessandro MS-Pro?
> ...


 
 I remember wanting one of these amps, because I loved how it looked....then I finally saw the inside of one of them....that definitely steered me in a different direction.
  
 I love every grado headphone that i have ever heard....but man....that amp is overpriced IMHO.


----------



## tinkertailor

Just curious if anyone here has contemplated doing grado mods to stop the twist...I know there is another thread somewhere on this....but I'm asking all you because this thread is so hot (every time I come here there is a new post). To me the only mod that seems that would work would be something which stops the cups from rotating.


----------



## 020Assassin

ruthieandjohn said:


> Some folks choose their shoes to match their RA-1 and RS-1.... Blends right in!


 

 Does wooden shoes look highly uncomfortable.


----------



## 020Assassin

tinkertailor said:


> Just curious if anyone here has contemplated doing grado mods to stop the twist...I know there is another thread somewhere on this....but I'm asking all you because this thread is so hot (every time I come here there is a new post). To me the only mod that seems that would work would be something which stops the cups from rotating.


 

 My MS-Pro has square stalks that don't rotate as easily.
  
 And I have a pair of alu gimbals and rod blocks with friction screws that also prevent needless rotating.


----------



## joseph69

rage3324 said:


> Ok HD700 are off the list and I will add the HD800. So how do the GS1k, Beyer T1s, HD800 compare?


 
 Just my opinion…I would take the T1's over either the HD-8oo/GS1Ke for my tastes.
  


kramer5150 said:


> Its good practice to unplug your cans whenever turning on/off any amp with the volume turned down.


 
 100%…I always plug/unplug my HP's prior to powering on/off any of my amps.
   
Quote:


jaywillin said:


> i don't particularly like the hd800, i like the t1 more


 
 Me too.
  



020assassin said:


> My MS-Pro has square stalks that don't rotate as easily.
> 
> And I have a pair of alu gimbals and rod blocks with friction screws that also prevent needless rotating.


 
 The stalks are square, but the rod block are round?
 Is this why they can turn, but not as easily?
 I thought both the stalks/rodb locks were square, and they didn't rotate at all.


----------



## kramer5150

tinkertailor said:


> Just curious if anyone here has contemplated doing grado mods to stop the twist...I know there is another thread somewhere on this....but I'm asking all you because this thread is so hot (every time I come here there is a new post). To me the only mod that seems that would work would be something which stops the cups from rotating.


 
 I've seen allen screws drilled into the L/R block pieces to help alleviate this, they provide just enough light friction and stop them from free spinning.  The other thing people do is to terminate the "Y" with a connector so they can be unplugged from the earcup and un-twisted.  The Vivitar DJ headband alleviates the twisting all together.  Others use the MDR-V6 headband/Y parts with good results.


----------



## kramer5150

joseph69 said:


> Just my opinion…I would take the T1's over either the HD-8oo/GS1Ke for my tastes.
> 
> 100%…I always plug/unplug my HP's prior to powering on/off any of my amps.
> Me too.
> ...


 
 Correct... square peg / round hole.  The RS1 has the same thing they rotate but dont "free spin".


----------



## joseph69

kramer5150 said:


> Correct... square peg / round hole.  The RS1 has the same thing they rotate but dont "free spin".


 
 Thanks, I wouldn't have thought this.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

ruthieandjohn said:


> Sure... allow me to send my able young tailor assistant to measure your fanny and your Schiit
> Lyr 2...


 

 OK, but you'll have to wait till Monday, the Wife will be at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.....God you know I am completely domesticated when posting this makes me feel guilty, lol...


----------



## stacker45

020assassin said:


> What is the opinion on the Grado RA-1 amplifier? There's an old type for sale (only has the RCA female connectors and the silver switch on the back side) for 125 euro. From what I understood it's a good pairing with the RS-1, but would it also pair well with the SR325iS and/or the Alessandro MS-Pro?


 
 Just like the HPA-1 was voiced for the HP-1, the RA-1 was voiced for the RS-1.
  
 The first RA-1 that I've heard was the original one, and so were the RS-1 that the salesman paired it with. At the time I owned a pair of senns HD-600, and I still remember
 how impressed I was, by the amount of details that I was hearing. The only aspect of the sound that the HD-600 could compete with the RA-1, RS-1, was the mids, and even then, I still gave Grado the nod.
  
 The RA-1, RS-1 combo were the reason why I decided to join the Dark Side, so that alone says a lot, I think. At the moment, I'm looking for a pair of vintage RS-1, and if I find some, I plan on immitating kayandjohn, and eventually buy a nice RA-1, to pair with them.
  
 I know that some people think that the RA-1 is too expensive, for what it is, but in a world where some sound systems can cost more than a nice house, and a single component can be as expensive as luxury car, it's not that bad.
  
 In my opinion, the RA-1 sounds good, looks good, and, it's affordable, so, It's a win, win, win, in my book.
  
 They say that the ideal amp is a wire with a gain control. Well, if you ask me, the RA-1 is not very far from that


----------



## kramer5150

joseph69 said:


> Thanks, I wouldn't have thought this.


 
 Yeah its kind of counter intuitive.  A ridiculously simple solution to a complex problem.  Isn't that what Grado is all about?
  
 Note I am not sure if the RS1e has this too... it might not be, let others confirm.


----------



## joseph69

kramer5150 said:


> Yeah its kind of counter intuitive.  A ridiculously simple solution to a complex problem.  Isn't that what Grado is all about?
> 
> Note I am not sure if the RS1e has this too... it might not be, let others confirm.


 
 See, I never had/have any issues with the cups rotating 360° because I never let them, and my cables are perfectly straight…always. I believe they are a better fit being able to rotate in either direction for ones ear/head shape.


----------



## wormsdriver

> Originally Posted by *020Assassin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll keep it in mind to check for the 'pop'.
> 
> For 300$, okay, but if you can buy one for 125 euro (142$)?


 
 For Grados and for $142? Yes, I'd recommend it. Heck, if you don't like it, sell it. Somebody else will buy it!
 I absolutely love it with my Rs1!
  


020assassin said:


> tinkertailor said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious if anyone here has contemplated doing grado mods to stop the twist...I know there is another thread somewhere on this....but I'm asking all you because this thread is so hot (every time I come here there is a new post). To me the only mod that seems that would work would be something which stops the cups from rotating.
> ...


 
 same here with my Rs1. the older ones have the squared "stalks" and the only way they'll rotate is if I apply a bit a force to have them turn
  


stacker45 said:


> 020assassin said:
> 
> 
> > What is the opinion on the Grado RA-1 amplifier? There's an old type for sale (only has the RCA female connectors and the silver switch on the back side) for 125 euro. From what I understood it's a good pairing with the RS-1, but would it also pair well with the SR325iS and/or the Alessandro MS-Pro?
> ...


 
 well said! 
 I wish you luck on your ongoing search for a classic Rs1. Definitely goes great with the Ra-1, I don't need nothin' else!


----------



## HPiper

I can get a LD1+ with the upgraded tubes already installed but I am going to have to do the op amp myself. Anybody have a good source for electronics, op amps specifically?


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> I can get a LD1+ with the upgraded tubes already installed but I am going to have to do the op amp myself. Anybody have a good source for electronics, op amps specifically?


 
 I believe I used the Texas Instruments Burr-Brown 2107 Op-Amp ( less than $6.00 shipped)…someone please correct me if I'm wrong, it was a while ago.


----------



## wormsdriver

hey Joseph, how's the pairing between the Gs-1 amp and Ps1000? are you done looking for amps to pair with the Ps1000?


----------



## 020Assassin

joseph69 said:


> Just my opinion…I would take the T1's over either the HD-8oo/GS1Ke for my tastes.
> 
> 100%…I always plug/unplug my HP's prior to powering on/off any of my amps.
> Me too.
> ...


 

 The stalks are square, the blocks are round:


----------



## 020Assassin

stacker45 said:


> Just like the HPA-1 was voiced for the HP-1, the RA-1 was voiced for the RS-1.
> 
> The first RA-1 that I've heard was the original one, and so were the RS-1 that the salesman paired it with. At the time I owned a pair of senns HD-600, and I still remember
> how impressed I was, by the amount of details that I was hearing. The only aspect of the sound that the HD-600 could compete with the RA-1, RS-1, was the mids, and even then, I still gave Grado the nod.
> ...


 
  
 I'll be visiting the seller tonight with my 325iS, my MS-PRO and my ZennJazzGrado. I could always sell it as a combo with the MS-Pro...


----------



## 020Assassin

I had posted about 'modding' my SR325iS with a GS1K headband and TTVJ flat pads:


----------



## HPiper

joseph69 said:


> I believe I used the Texas Instruments Burr-Brown 2107 Op-Amp ( less than $6.00 shipped)…someone please correct me if I'm wrong, it was a while ago.


 

 Yeah the 2107 is one of them but the one I want to get is a LM4562. What I was wanting to know is do you have a good source for that sort of stuff. I doubt if amazon carries opamps...but maybe they do. I guess I should check before I just say that.


----------



## whirlwind

hpiper said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > I believe I used the Texas Instruments Burr-Brown 2107 Op-Amp ( less than $6.00 shipped)…someone please correct me if I'm wrong, it was a while ago.
> ...


 
 digikey


----------



## whirlwind

Good morning....here is to a good Superbowl Sunday to you all.


----------



## jaywillin

looks somethin like a turnip green.....
  
 
  
 
  
 check out the fostex headphones


----------



## JoeDoe

hpiper said:


> I can get a LD1+ with the upgraded tubes already installed but I am going to have to do the op amp myself. Anybody have a good source for electronics, op amps specifically?




If I'm not mistaken TI will send free samples of most of their opamps...


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> hey Joseph, how's the pairing between the Gs-1 amp and Ps1000? are you done looking for amps to pair with the Ps1000?


 
 Well, I've been using the PS/GS combo almost every night since I received the GS-1…can't seem to get away from them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I haven't gave any impressions so far because I can't quite find the right words to describe the GS-1's sound. I'm pretty much stuck on saying I never heard such a different sounding amp...it is the smoothest/cleanest/natural sounding amp I ever heard. In a strange (good) way, it reminds me of listening to vinyl back in the early 80's. The music just plays, and lets you enjoy it without critically listening, but at the same time hearing everything the recording has to offer effortlessly.


----------



## kramer5150

wormsdriver said:


> hey Joseph, how's the pairing between the Gs-1 amp and Ps1000? are you done looking for amps to pair with the Ps1000?


 
 FWIW... the GS-1 IMHO is the Solid state grail amp for the RS-1.  Magical pairing.  The GS1's low harmonic distortion, fast slew rate and detail resolution really allow the Grado signature to shine.  Note also however that it also needs a very good source and well mastered material to really capitalize.  But even then with poor recordings, its still a fun listen due to the Grado slam factor.
  
 IMHO of course.


----------



## kramer5150

joseph69 said:


> Well, I've been using the PS/GS combo almost every night since I received the GS-1…can't seem to get away from them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Two word summary... "Effortless Transparency".
  
 Three word summary... "Perfect Grado Synnergy"
  
 Its also a great amp with Denons and Audio Technica too.


----------



## joseph69

kramer5150 said:


> FWIW... the GS-1 IMHO is the Solid state grail amp for the RS-1.  Magical pairing.  The GS1's low harmonic distortion, fast slew rate and detail resolution really allow the Grado signature to shine.  Note also however that it also needs a very good source and well mastered material to really capitalize.  But even then with poor recordings, its still a fun listen due to the Grado slam factor.
> 
> IMHO of course.


 
 +1
  


kramer5150 said:


> Two word summary... "Effortless Transparency".
> 
> Three word summary... "Perfect Grado Synnergy"
> 
> Its also a great amp with Denons and Audio Technica too.


 
 Good summary…like I said, I'm having a hard time describing sound signature of the GS-1…its like no other amp I've heard.


----------



## kramer5150

joseph69 said:


> +1
> 
> Good summary…like I said, I'm having a hard time describing sound signature of the GS-1…its like no other amp I've heard.


 
 Yeah I think the GS1 is about as polar opposite as you can get from your Sophia tube rectifier WA6.
  
 Enjoy!!  thats a great setup.  I'd love to hear my SennGrado on a GS-1.


----------



## joseph69

kramer5150 said:


> Yeah I think the GS1 is about as polar opposite as you can get from your Sophia tube rectifier WA6.
> 
> Enjoy!!  thats a great setup.  I'd love to hear my SennGrado on a GS-1.


 
 Thank you.
 Yes, 2 total opposites.
 BTW, I have listened with the RS1i/GS combo shortly, and it does sound excellent!


----------



## 020Assassin

Well, I liked the sound signature of the MS-Pro coupled with the RA-1, so I bought the amplifier. I intend to sell them as a set after I listened to them enough...


----------



## HPiper

I don't really understand why people like the RA-1 so much, or at least some people do. I have seen the insides of one and I could build an amp like that in my garage out of spare parts. It is almost identical to those amps that come in the mint tins. As usual with Grado stuff, it must be a synergy that Grado found with specific components in conjuction with their headphones. Makes me wish I could look at one again and really research the specific part numbers used in there and try and figure it out. Something is going on...<lol> Maybe less really is better!


----------



## mcandmar

I built a clone of one and they really do sound good, dead simple circuit with a JRC4556 opamp and a handful of caps / resistors.  The only unknown is the input capacitor which i guess is some sort of Polypropylene or Teflon, only Grado knows for sure.


----------



## stacker45

hpiper said:


> I don't really understand why people like the RA-1 so much, or at least some people do. I have seen the insides of one and I could build an amp like that in my garage out of spare parts. It is almost identical to those amps that come in the mint tins. As usual with Grado stuff, it must be a synergy that Grado found with specific components in conjuction with their headphones. Makes me wish I could look at one again and really research the specific part numbers used in there and try and figure it out. Something is going on...<lol> Maybe less really is better!


 
  
 You're basically answering your own quesions. Yes, the RA-1, and the ''mint tins'' amp both share the same type of desing, and like you said, the RA-1 utilises parts that have a good synergy with their headphones in general, and the RS-1, in particular.
  
 As far as price goes, you have to admit that the RA-1 is a lot more labor intensive to built, than just shoving a bunch of parts in an empty $1 mint tin. I'm not saying that the RA-1 is worth every penny, but I think that to be fair, we have to take everything into account.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

020assassin said:


> Well, I liked the sound signature of the MS-Pro coupled with the RA-1, so I bought the amplifier. I intend to sell them as a set after I listened to them enough...



Beautiful Choice!!!


----------



## kramer5150

mcandmar said:


> I built a clone of one and they really do sound good, dead simple circuit with a JRC4556 opamp and a handful of caps / resistors.  The only unknown is the input capacitor which i guess is some sort of Polypropylene or Teflon, only Grado knows for sure.


 
  
  
 x2... I was on my way to making one using peg board eons ago, rolling in different parts, caps and OP amps.  I lost interest once I found the OP2107 though.  Would have been fun trying out different filter caps, and proceeding to build an exact RA1 clone.
  
 Its a shockingly good amp though.  definitely less is more.


----------



## kramer5150

020assassin said:


> Well, I liked the sound signature of the MS-Pro coupled with the RA-1, so I bought the amplifier. I intend to sell them as a set after I listened to them enough...


 
 Nice score!!


----------



## Krutsch

020assassin said:


> Well, I liked the sound signature of the MS-Pro coupled with the RA-1, so I bought the amplifier. I intend to sell them as a set after I listened to them enough...


 

 Did you get the 9V battery powered version or the desktop version?


----------



## 020Assassin

hpiper said:


> I don't really understand why people like the RA-1 so much, or at least some people do. I have seen the insides of one and I could build an amp like that in my garage out of spare parts. It is almost identical to those amps that come in the mint tins. As usual with Grado stuff, it must be a synergy that Grado found with specific components in conjuction with their headphones. Makes me wish I could look at one again and really research the specific part numbers used in there and try and figure it out. Something is going on... Maybe less really is better!




The seller was an audiophile and the RA-1 was gifted to him as part of an inheritance. He didn't have any use for it, since he had a Stax and the only dynamic headphone in the house was a cheap Sennhieser his wife uses at the computer. He had a 1992 Lambda Pro setup with tube amps, an expensive CD player and a state of the art record player. We listened to Stanley Clarke School Days and Nils Petter Molvaer Khmer (he had School Days on vinyl, but he was really impressed with Khmer and took a pic of the cover with his phone to go to a record store today and buy a copy for himself). We listened to the RA-1 with my MS-Pro, my 325iS (he was amazed at the difference in sound between the L-cushions and the TTVJ flat pads), and my ZennJazzGrado.

The synergy with the MS-Pro was a revelation. The tone of the MS-Pro (which is, of course, the Alessandro version of the RS-1), improved measurably. The 325iS sounded warmer than through most amps, which could be an improvement, but not necessarily worth buying the RA-1 for. The ZJG performed flawlessly, but had no special synergy with the amp, so, again, I wouldn't buy the RA-1 to use with the ZJG or the 325. The warmer tone of the MS-Pro is enjoyable though, although it sitll doesn't lift the MS-Pro+RA-1 to the level of my Stax. So I put the combo on the market. Given that I paid only 125 euro for the RA-1, I can easily recoup that money and it was a nice chance to experiment with the higher tier Grado headphones. 

People may lambast me for this, but I prefer the unamped ZJG over the amped MS-Pro. And I'm not willing to shell out more money for the GS-1000K. 



stacker45 said:


> You're basically answering your own quesions. Yes, the RA-1, and the ''mint tins'' amp both share the same type of desing, and like you said, the RA-1 utilises parts that have a good synergy with their headphones in general, and the RS-1, in particular.
> 
> As far as price goes, you have to admit that the RA-1 is a lot more labor intensive to built, than just shoving a bunch of parts in an empty $1 mint tin. I'm not saying that the RA-1 is worth every penny, but I think that to be fair, we have to take everything into account.




If you can buy it for 125 euro/$140, then it's totally worth it, especially if you couple it with a wooden Grado. Above that price point.... I would consider other amps.



krutsch said:


> Did you get the 9V battery powered version or the desktop version?




2x 9V battery powered version.


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > hey Joseph, how's the pairing between the Gs-1 amp and Ps1000? are you done looking for amps to pair with the Ps1000?
> ...


 
 damn! that's sounds like something right up my alley! There one up for sale now, all I need is an extra $900 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


kramer5150 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > hey Joseph, how's the pairing between the Gs-1 amp and Ps1000? are you done looking for amps to pair with the Ps1000?
> ...


 
  
 thanks for the info, There's been a few Gs-1's that have come up for sale in the last 6 months or so, but either they've been snatched up too quick or I didn't have the cash at the time. I'd like to keep the MAD Ear+, but definitely been wanting a nice ss amp also.


020assassin said:


> Well, I liked the sound signature of the MS-Pro coupled with the RA-1, so I bought the amplifier. I intend to sell them as a set after I listened to them enough...


 
 Ah, congrats! i was thinking it would pair nicely with the msPro, maybe giving it what it needs.
  


hpiper said:


> I don't really understand why people like the RA-1 so much, or at least some people do. I have seen the insides of one and I could build an amp like that in my garage out of spare parts. It is almost identical to those amps that come in the mint tins. As usual with Grado stuff, it must be a synergy that Grado found with specific components in conjuction with their headphones. Makes me wish I could look at one again and really research the specific part numbers used in there and try and figure it out. Something is going on...<lol> Maybe less really is better!


 
 haha, I saw those pictures of the insides of the Ra-1 a long time ago and it made me stay away from it for years! I'm really glad I finally bought one (used) and tried it for myself. Great amp for my Rs-1!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

How's the RA-1 in comparison to the O2?


----------



## 020Assassin

wormsdriver said:


> There's been a few Gs-1's that have come up for sale in the last 6 months or so, but either they've been snatched up too quick or I didn't have the cash at the time.




There's a listing for a GS1000 (not 'e') for GBP 550 on ebay.co.uk, perhaps that's something for you?


----------



## wormsdriver

williamleonhart said:


> How's the RA-1 in comparison to the O2?



I haven't heard an o2 in a long time, so I'm afraid I can't help you there...



020assassin said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > There's been a few Gs-1's that have come up for sale in the last 6 months or so, but either they've been snatched up too quick or I didn't have the cash at the time.
> ...



thanks, but I was referring to the Headamp Gs-1 amp and not the Grado Gs1000


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> damn! that's sounds like something right up my alley! There one up for sale now, all I need is an extra $900


 
 I know, I saw it last night when searching the F/S Forums…the sale seems to be on hold as of last night due to a possible trade.


----------



## Krutsch

020assassin said:


> The seller was an audiophile and the RA-1 was gifted to him as part of an inheritance.





> <snip, snip>





> If you can buy it for 125 euro/$140, then *it's totally worth it, especially if you couple it with a wooden Grado*. Above that price point.... I would consider other amps.





> 2x 9V battery powered version.


 
  
 The more I read about the RA-1, the more I want one to pair with my Grado RS2. This looks like a dynamite travel rig; the 9V battery version, that is.


----------



## CH23

krutsch said:


> The more I read about the RA-1, the more I want one to pair with my Grado RS2. This looks like a dynamite travel rig; the 9V battery version, that is.




I find it a bit too large for a travelling rig.

If you could reseat the innards, it might work better. I don't advise taking it apart though.
First for its "historical" value, and secondly for the thick layer of glue encasing the parts.

It's a great device in combination with an RS-1, ph-1, and turntable of your choice. (Though the RS-2 still sounds very dandy with it too)


----------



## one1speed

joseph69 said:


> Well, I've been using the PS/GS combo almost every night since I received the GS-1…can't seem to get away from them.
> I haven't gave any impressions so far because I can't quite find the right words to describe the GS-1's sound. I'm pretty much stuck on saying I never heard such a different sounding amp...it is the smoothest/cleanest/natural sounding amp I ever heard. In a strange (good) way, it reminds me of listening to vinyl back in the early 80's. The music just plays, and lets you enjoy it without critically listening, but at the same time hearing everything the recording has to offer effortlessly.




Curious how you would compare this to the soloist? Sounds like a great amp!


----------



## bpcans

krutsch said:


> The more I read about the RA-1, the more I want one to pair with my Grado RS2. This looks like a dynamite travel rig; the 9V battery version, that is.


I too was intrigued by the RA-1 at first after listening to some Grado GS-1000i's with it at Audio Perfections. But in IMO my travel rig of a MBP > AQ Dragonfly > RS-1i sounded better without the RA-1 in the mix. To me it just added some warm fuzz but not any real clarity or depth.


----------



## stacker45

bpcans said:


> I too was intrigued by the RA-1 at first after listening to some Grado GS-1000i's with it at Audio Perfections. But in IMO my travel rig of a MBP > AQ Dragonfly > RS-1i sounded better without the RA-1 in the mix. To me it just added some warm fuzz but not any real clarity or depth.


 
  
 Hmmm!, ''warm fuzz', I like that, I'll try to try remember this one.


----------



## JoeDoe

Any Grado owners out there use theirs with the Pro-ject Head Box S?


----------



## joseph69

one1speed said:


> Curious how you would compare this to the soloist? Sounds like a great amp!


 
 The Soloist is a great sounding amp, if I didn't have my heart set on getting a GS-1 for a long time, I would be fine with the Soloist because I wouldn't have known any better. Just so happens, I bought the Soloist and less than 2 months later the GS-1 came up for sale after searching for one for a long time…of course. Its real hard for me to *compare* these amps. I've been trying to write for the past 20 minutes, and I'm just stuck! I like both of these amps very much. I prefer the GS-1 due to its better balance throughout the entire frequency range…everything just sound equal/smooth/effortless/natural with nice depth to the music and a pitch black background, which instruments just seem to come out of no where and come together beautifully. I've mentioned this in another post…the GS-1 reminds me of listening to my vinyl records back in the 80's. I guess it would be safe to say this is the most neutral amp I've ever heard, and it is very sweet!
  
 The Soloist has great authority with more sub/mid-bass, and sounds more forward in the upper mid-range/upper frequency presentation, which I like, but may lack slightly in detail/separation and sound-stage.The mid-range can sound a little congested at times due to the bass bleeding into the lower mid-range, so it can be harder to hear finer details and clearly place instrument separation. The Soloist is also more aggressive than the GS-1, which I also like depending on what I'm listening to, where as the GS-1 has a more polite sound. At higher listening levels I really enjoy the Soloist and appreciate its authority while listening to Rock music. Rush's "Moving Pictures sounds like nothing I've ever heard before with the Soloist/PS1K's…it took my breath away!!!
  
 I know I always say this, but it comes down to a matter of preference… these are two different amps...both of these amps excel in different departments and are very good IME/IMO at what they do, which is why I like them both. These days I mainly listen to 85% of various types of Jazz so I prefer the GS-1 for its effortless/smooth presentation. If I listened to Rock music more I would prefer the Soloist for its authoritative/forward presentation.
  
Nothing can give you everything!!! 





  
 BTW its now over 1 hour in which it took me to explain this...


----------



## HPiper

joseph69 said:


> The Soloist is a great sounding amp, if I didn't have my heart set on getting a GS-1 for a long time, I would be fine with the Soloist because I wouldn't have known any better. Just so happens, I bought the Soloist and less than 2 months later the GS-1 came up for sale after searching for one for a long time…of course. Its real hard for me to *compare* these amps. I've been trying to write for the past 20 minutes, and I'm just stuck! I like both of these amps very much. I prefer the GS-1 due to its better balance throughout the entire frequency range…everything just sound equal/smooth/effortless/natural with nice depth to the music and a pitch black background which instruments just seem to come out of no where and come together beautifully. I've mentioned this in anther post…the GS-1 reminds me of listening to my vinyl records back in the 80's. I guess it would be safe to say this is the most neutral amp I've ever heard, and it is very sweet!
> 
> The Soloist has great authority with more sub/mid-bass and sounds more forward in the upper mid-range/upper frequency presentation which I like but may lack slightly in detail/separation and sound-stage.The mid-range can sound a little congested at times due to the bass bleeding into the lower mid-range, so it can be harder to hear finer details and clearly place instrument separation. The Soloist is also more aggressive than the GS-1 which I also like depending on what I'm listening to where as the GS-1 has more polite sound. At higher listening levels I really enjoy the Soloist and appreciate its authority while listening to Rock music. Rush's "Moving Pictures sounds like nothing I've never heard before with the Soloist/PS1K's…it took my breath away!!!
> 
> ...


 

 You know Rega makes a headphone amp and your description of your GS-1 sounds an awful lot how I would describe it too. Very analog I guess is the best way to describe it.


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> You know Rega makes a headphone amp and your description of your GS-1 sounds an awful lot how I would describe it too. Very analog I guess is the best way to describe it.


 
 Thats funny because if you remember I had described the Rega DAC that I have as sounding too analog for my liking…I thought it actually made the music sounded like it had no PRaT which is how I should have described the Rega DAC. The GS-1 sounds neutral/analog but with the nice PRaT.
  
 Which Rega amp are you referring to?


----------



## HPiper

joseph69 said:


> Thats funny because if you remember I had described the Rega DAC that I have as sounding too analog for my liking…I thought it actually made the music sounded like it had no PRaT which is how I should have described the Rega DAC. The GS-1 sounds neutral/analog but with the nice PRaT.
> 
> Which Rega amp are you referring to?


 

 It is called the Rega Ear. It is a solid state amp also, lists at $400. They just released an updated version but I think most of the changes were more cosmetic than anything. Define PRat and the spelling that goes with it <G>


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> It is called the Rega Ear. It is a solid state amp also, lists at $400. They just released an updated version but I think most of the changes were more cosmetic than anything. Define PRat and the spelling that goes with it <G>


 
 Thanks for the info…I just want to read up on it.
 You have heard this amp, correct?
 PRaT=Pace Rhythm and Timing 
 The Rega DAC's Rhythm sounded slow to me.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Been home a few days, I'm so busy with stuffs that I can't talk w/ you guys much. Here's my little corner in Hanoi.


----------



## whirlwind

williamleonhart said:


> Been home a few days, I'm so busy with stuffs that I can't talk w/ you guys much. Here's my little corner in Hanoi.


 
 Watch that the fans in your case dont suck your Grados in there  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 i spy a LD1+


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

You spied correctly my friend! The LD I+ is having problems though  
  
 Now that you've said it I will need to pay more attention about the fans... Grado's cords are way too long for the stand anyway. Perhaps I should put a nail or something on the wall behind to hang the cords


----------



## whirlwind

Was just kidding about getting sucked into case.


----------



## jaywillin

^such a kidder^


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

u should see my custom VGA fans. 
  
 3 years ago a butterfly (or something like that) got sucked into the fans, got stuck in between the tubes and... (obviously) left behind a dried out carcass. Luckily the thing did not caught fire and my VGA cards still function properly till this day.


----------



## one1speed

joseph69 said:


> The Soloist is a great sounding amp, if I didn't have my heart set on getting a GS-1 for a long time, I would be fine with the Soloist because I wouldn't have known any better. Just so happens, I bought the Soloist and less than 2 months later the GS-1 came up for sale after searching for one for a long time…of course. Its real hard for me to *compare* these amps. I've been trying to write for the past 20 minutes, and I'm just stuck! I like both of these amps very much. I prefer the GS-1 due to its better balance throughout the entire frequency range…everything just sound equal/smooth/effortless/natural with nice depth to the music and a pitch black background which instruments just seem to come out of no where and come together beautifully. I've mentioned this in anther post…the GS-1 reminds me of listening to my vinyl records back in the 80's. I guess it would be safe to say this is the most neutral amp I've ever heard, and it is very sweet!
> 
> The Soloist has great authority with more sub/mid-bass and sounds more forward in the upper mid-range/upper frequency presentation which I like but may lack slightly in detail/separation and sound-stage.The mid-range can sound a little congested at times due to the bass bleeding into the lower mid-range, so it can be harder to hear finer details and clearly place instrument separation. The Soloist is also more aggressive than the GS-1 which I also like depending on what I'm listening to where as the GS-1 has more polite sound. At higher listening levels I really enjoy the Soloist and appreciate its authority while listening to Rock music. Rush's "Moving Pictures sounds like nothing I've never heard before with the Soloist/PS1K's…it took my breath away!!!
> 
> ...


 
  
 This is great, I'm sure everyone appreciates your time. Thank you Joseph, glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## joseph69

one1speed said:


> This is great, I'm sure everyone appreciates your time. Thank you Joseph, glad you're enjoying it!


 
 Your welcome.


----------



## 020Assassin

020assassin said:


> I had posted about 'modding' my SR325iS with a GS1K headband and TTVJ flat pads:


 
  
 By the way, TTVJ flat pads on SR325iS cups are brilliant.


----------



## Krutsch

bpcans said:


> I too was intrigued by the RA-1 at first after listening to some Grado GS-1000i's with it at Audio Perfections. But in IMO my* travel rig of a MBP > AQ Dragonfly > RS-1i *sounded better without the RA-1 in the mix. To me it just added some warm fuzz but not any real clarity or depth.


 
  
 Pretty much what I am looking at for a travel rig, but sounds like a I need to test drive first. I was rolling with my DF > RS2i and, frankly, was not happy with the DF sound on its own.
  
 Maybe I need to pack a tube amp, like a little Schiit Vali, for business travel


----------



## Justin_Time

joseph69 said:


> The Soloist is a great sounding amp, if I didn't have my heart set on getting a GS-1 for a long time, I would be fine with the Soloist because I wouldn't have known any better. Just so happens, I bought the Soloist and less than 2 months later the GS-1 came up for sale after searching for one for a long time…of course. Its real hard for me to *compare* these amps. I've been trying to write for the past 20 minutes, and I'm just stuck! I like both of these amps very much. I prefer the GS-1 due to its better balance throughout the entire frequency range…everything just sound equal/smooth/effortless/natural with nice depth to the music and a pitch black background, which instruments just seem to come out of no where and come together beautifully. I've mentioned this in another post…the GS-1 reminds me of listening to my vinyl records back in the 80's. I guess it would be safe to say this is the most neutral amp I've ever heard, and it is very sweet!
> 
> The Soloist has great authority with more sub/mid-bass, and sounds more forward in the upper mid-range/upper frequency presentation, which I like, but may lack slightly in detail/separation and sound-stage.The mid-range can sound a little congested at times due to the bass bleeding into the lower mid-range, so it can be harder to hear finer details and clearly place instrument separation. The Soloist is also more aggressive than the GS-1, which I also like depending on what I'm listening to, where as the GS-1 has a more polite sound. At higher listening levels I really enjoy the Soloist and appreciate its authority while listening to Rock music. Rush's "Moving Pictures sounds like nothing I've ever heard before with the Soloist/PS1K's…it took my breath away!!!
> 
> ...



 


Congratulations! Your comaparison between the sound of the GS-1 and Soloist is spot on!

I do not have any problem at all deciding with one I prefer:

1. Leaving the heaphones out for now, the GS-1 just sounds more sophisticated than the Soloist, which still has a lot of the typical traits of early SS designs (back in the 70s): powerful bass, forward midrange, articulated sound marred by some edginess/harshness and slightly two-dimensional 

2. With the Grado, the choice becomes even easier: GS-1 all the way. The slight hardness/edginess in the Soloist sound does not mate well with the Grado. 

This does not make the Soloist a bad amp, far from it, it is just not as good as the GS-1.


----------



## kramer5150

williamleonhart said:


> Been home a few days, I'm so busy with stuffs that I can't talk w/ you guys much. Here's my little corner in Hanoi.


 
 Thats a HUGE mouse pad!!  its bigger than your tower,,, LOL  Nice setup


----------



## adtrance

020assassin said:


> By the way, TTVJ flat pads on SR325iS cups are brilliant.


 

 I see on TTVJ's site that they tame the highs and bring up the lows.  Is that the difference you're hearing?


----------



## 020Assassin

adtrance said:


> I see on TTVJ's site that they tame the highs and bring up the lows.  Is that the difference you're hearing?


 
  
 The difference is subtle but unmistakeable. The bass is much more present and detailed, but the clarity is undiminished. If you listen to them with the flat pads for a few hours, then switch back to the L you can really hear how they benefit from the flat pads.


----------



## joseph69

justin_time said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > The Soloist is a great sounding amp, if I didn't have my heart set on getting a GS-1 for a long time, I would be fine with the Soloist because I wouldn't have known any better. Just so happens, I bought the Soloist and less than 2 months later the GS-1 came up for sale after searching for one for a long time…of course. Its real hard for me to *compare* these amps. I've been trying to write for the past 20 minutes, and I'm just stuck! I like both of these amps very much. I prefer the GS-1 due to its better balance throughout the entire frequency range…everything just sound equal/smooth/effortless/natural with nice depth to the music and a pitch black background, which instruments just seem to come out of no where and come together beautifully. I've mentioned this in another post…the GS-1 reminds me of listening to my vinyl records back in the 80's. I guess it would be safe to say this is the most neutral amp I've ever heard, and it is very sweet!
> ...


 
 Thank you!
 It took me over an hour to explain…thanks for the positive feedback on my impressions…this was a real hard one for me!
  
  
 Both amps too me are very good with their strong points.


----------



## bpcans

krutsch said:


> Pretty much what I am looking at for a travel rig, but sounds like a I need to test drive first. I was rolling with my DF > RS2i and, frankly, was not happy with the DF sound on its own.
> 
> Maybe I need to pack a tube amp, like a little Schiit Vali, for business travel


The DF on its own if not EQ'd can sound terribly brittle and dry. This is where the JRiver 20 music player becomes handy when used with the DF and my MBP. It's got a darker sound and sufficient enough EQ on its own to moderate the DF's sharp edges. Then again for me I only stay a couple nights anywhere that isn't home, and I like to travel as light as possible. I think ALO has some small portable tube amp solutions that look pretty cool. Haven't heard any, but a lot of people like them even when driving those behemoth Audeze hp's.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

020assassin said:


> The difference is subtle but unmistakeable. The bass is much more present and detailed, but the clarity is undiminished. If you listen to them with the flat pads for a few hours, then switch back to the L you can really hear how they benefit from the flat pads.


 
 Have you tried putting the flat pads on MS Pro? I don't think my 325is and PS500 would need more bass, but it seems my RS1i will benefit greatly from the flat pads


----------



## Krutsch

bpcans said:


> The DF on its own if not EQ'd can sound terribly brittle and dry. This is where the JRiver 20 music player becomes handy when used with the DF and my MBP. It's got a darker sound and sufficient enough EQ on its own to moderate the DF's sharp edges. Then again for me I only stay a couple nights anywhere that isn't home, and I like to travel as light as possible. *I think ALO has some small portable tube amp solutions that look pretty cool.* Haven't heard any, but a lot of people like them even when driving those behemoth Audeze hp's.


 
  
 Great tip, Bruce, and thanks for that... I am starting a new gig on Monday that will include overseas travel, so I am starting to look into travel solutions.
  
 I am very addicted to my tube rig, but I need to earn


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Got the Glacier Apex today, takes the Grado clarity to another level. You can tell a Grado Lover, Todd at TTVJ had a role in its design. Just started listening and WOW!


----------



## one1speed

wildcatsare1 said:


> Got the Glacier Apex today, takes the Grado clarity to another level. You can tell a Grado Lover, Todd at TTVJ had a role in its design. Just started listening and WOW!


 
  
 Very cool. I had the same impression when I put the Concero HP into my chain. I thought the lossless files sounded pretty good out of my MBP. But when I plugged the Concero in, I was blown away by the clarity. Still am, frankly.
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## 020Assassin

williamleonhart said:


> Have you tried putting the flat pads on MS Pro? I don't think my 325is and PS500 would need more bass, but it seems my RS1i will benefit greatly from the flat pads


 

 Not yet, but if you want I can try and hear what the effect is. I'll have to do it tomorrow, because tomorrow evening someone will come over to listen and probably buy the combo...


----------



## Wildcatsare1

one1speed said:


> Very cool. I had the same impression when I put the Concero HP into my chain. I thought the lossless files sounded pretty good out of my MBP. But when I plugged the Concero in, I was blown away by the clarity. Still am, frankly.
> 
> Enjoy!


 

 Same, I thought, still do to be honest, that the iFi iDSD was a great DAC/Amp. The Glacier takes it to a whole new level. My setup now is MacBook Pro>Schiit Wyrd>iDSD>Cardas RCA to 1/8">Apex Glacier>PS500e. Next step will be my iPhone to the iDSD and Glacier combo, if I can ever pull myself away from my Laptop setup long enough, I was wowed hen I received the PS500e's, the cliche of having a whole new music collection, well I am repeating that again! Now if I could just afford a GS/PS 1K!


----------



## jaywillin




----------



## WilliamLeonhart

wildcatsare1 said:


> Same, I thought, still do to be honest, that the iFi iDSD was a great DAC/Amp. The Glacier takes it to a whole new level. My setup now is MacBook Pro>Schiit Wyrd>iDSD>Cardas RCA to 1/8">Apex Glacier>PS500e. Next step will be my iPhone to the iDSD and Glacier combo, if I can ever pull myself away from my Laptop setup long enough, I was wowed hen I received the PS500e's, the cliche of having a whole new music collection, well I am repeating that again! Now if I could just afford a GS/PS 1K!


 
 So you're using the Glacier as an amp?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

williamleonhart said:


> So you're using the Glacier as an amp?


 

 I am, haven't tried the DAC yet, but as an amp it works very well. I wanted to try the amp separately to check its sound first, separate from the built in DAC. Thought that would be a cleaner way to evaluate the Glacier.


----------



## one1speed

wildcatsare1 said:


> Same, I thought, still do to be honest, that the iFi iDSD was a great DAC/Amp. The Glacier takes it to a whole new level. My setup now is MacBook Pro>Schiit Wyrd>iDSD>Cardas RCA to 1/8">Apex Glacier>PS500e. Next step will be my iPhone to the iDSD and Glacier combo, if I can ever pull myself away from my Laptop setup long enough, I was wowed hen I received the PS500e's, the cliche of having a whole new music collection, well I am repeating that again! Now if I could just afford a GS/PS 1K!




Very cool. Does the Wyrd help clean up the signal a bit? Wondering what it offers.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

one1speed said:


> Very cool. Does the Wyrd help clean up the signal a bit? Wondering what it offers.




The Wyrd lowers the noise floor significantly, improving clarity even further!


----------



## 020Assassin

williamleonhart said:


> Have you tried putting the flat pads on MS Pro? I don't think my 325is and PS500 would need more bass, but it seems my RS1i will benefit greatly from the flat pads


 
  
  


020assassin said:


> Not yet, but if you want I can try and hear what the effect is. I'll have to do it tomorrow, because tomorrow evening someone will come over to listen and probably buy the combo...


 
  
 I hooked up the RA-1 to a standalone Tivoli CD player and I'm A/B testing the L-Cushions and the TTVJ flat pads on the MS-Pro, listening to David Sylvian's _Brilliant Trees_. I'm testing the difference in sound of the MS-Pro with L-cushions and with TTVJ pads. If you have an RS-1 or MS-Pro, if you feel the bass is not that well extended, the TTVJ pads deepen the bass considerably, without affecting the overall sound structure and tone. In fact, I believe the tone was slightly warmer, although that can be subjective. The extension and deepening of the bass are immediately noticeable though.
  
 If I'd keep the MS-Pro (I'm not), I'd definitely replace the L-Cushions permanently with the TTVJ pads.


----------



## HPiper

wildcatsare1 said:


> The Wyrd lowers the noise floor significantly, improving clarity even further!


 

 Great, something else for me to buy...


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Thanks @020Assassin for your impressions. This is exactly what I'd been hoping to hear. 
  
 Now I must put out a shipping order for the flat pads...


----------



## one1speed

wildcatsare1 said:


> The Wyrd lowers the noise floor significantly, improving clarity even further!




Thank you. I figured that was the case, probably helps with jitter. Something I've thought about. I believe ifi makes a similar product.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

one1speed said:


> Thank you. I figured that was the case, probably helps with jitter. Something I've thought about. I believe ifi makes a similar product.




IFi does, though I believe the Wyrd is a bit less expensive.

@HPiper with the clarity of Grados the lower noise floor really makes a difference. I don't know if it's reduced jitter or removing of USB noise, but the Wyrd works.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Put Ps500 on the (stock) L cushs.

Too much bass for my liking. 

G cushs for life.


----------



## Jbmorrey

I recently purchased the earzonk earpads for my grado's thinking they would be similar to the BASSHEAD mod, (Using tape around a bowl earpad) winds up they do add bass, no question, but they are now a little too muffled. What impact would removing the thin layer of fabric between the speaker and your ears have? Would this be little doing a quarter mod and the highs would clear up and come forward? This is obviously a non reversible mod so I thought I would ask before I tried it.
  

  
 James


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

jbmorrey said:


> I recently purchased the earzonk earpads for my grado's thinking they would be similar to the BASSHEAD mod, (Using tape around a bowl earpad) winds up they do add bass, no question, but they are now a little too muffled. What impact would removing the thin layer of fabric between the speaker and your ears have? Would this be little doing a quarter mod and the highs would clear up and come forward? This is obviously a non reversible mod so I thought I would ask before I tried it.
> 
> 
> 
> James


 
 I strongly suspect that everyone here has returned their leather earzonk pads. If you really want BASS, try taping the earzonk L-cushs. The faux leather Earzonks are just horrible in term of sound.


----------



## joseph69

jbmorrey said:


> I recently purchased the earzonk earpads for my grado's thinking they would be similar to the BASSHEAD mod, (Using tape around a bowl earpad) winds up they do add bass, no question, but they are now a little too muffled. What impact would removing the thin layer of fabric between the speaker and your ears have? Would this be little doing a quarter mod and the highs would clear up and come forward? This is obviously a non reversible mod so I thought I would ask before I tried it.


 
 Don't bother removing the nylon screen covering the drivers...get your money back for them, they ruin the Grado sound 100%.


----------



## CH23

jbmorrey said:


> I recently purchased the earzonk earpads for my grado's thinking they would be similar to the BASSHEAD mod, (Using tape around a bowl earpad) winds up they do add bass, no question, but they are now a little too muffled. What impact would removing the thin layer of fabric between the speaker and your ears have? Would this be little doing a quarter mod and the highs would clear up and come forward? This is obviously a non reversible mod so I thought I would ask before I tried it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You could try doing the quartermod, but pleather earpads aren't usually the best choice, so it might still disappoint.


----------



## Jbmorrey

Well, the bass that I got was in all honesty, a lot more than I expected! so in looking at the L-Cush, I would get a tad more bass out of those as compared to the S-cush with the quarter mod, correct? if so , I might just get the L-cush and not do the tape mod.
  
 James
  
 Edit: OK so what about the G-Cush? I was happy with the stock comfies with the quarter mod, my thoughts when getting the Pleather ones(Which I now realize was a mistake) was to get a little more bass out of them. How does the L-Cush and the G- cush make an impact on Bass, do they take away from anything.
  
 Thanks so much for the Grado wisdom, I am only 1 week into the Grado experience.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

G cushs will make the sound very thin. On the 325is this was what I got with the L cushs: bass nonexistent, mids sound like vocalists had flu, trebs became extremely sharp and broken. The only non-stock-Gs that worked well with G cushs is PS500. Of course you can attach distancer on MS1 and MSPro before attaching G cushs, as in thethread below. I have not seen anyone recommend other Grados/Alessandros for the same modding method.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/323271/alessandro-ms1000-and-ms-ultimate-diy-modding-56k-warning
  
 Now back to the L cushs, you can either buy stock L cushs or earzonk L cushs. EZ L cushs have more bass, tame the trebles - and as a result lose a bit of clarity and IMO make your Grado less fun (you NEED trebles). If you want even more bass, as I said before, tape-mod the EZ L cushs. I tried doing this and lost a lot of details in Metal riffs, but still bass-heavy Indie had more bass quantity.
 Also, the L cushs will open up your Grados. I recommend L cushs for all S-cushs Grados.


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> On the 325is this was what I got with the L cushs: bass nonexistent, mids sound like vocalists had flu, trebs became extremely sharp and broken.


 
 This is what you got with the 325is and (L) cushions?
 You do mean the 325is with (G) cushions, correct?


----------



## bbophead

As always, love my 325i with G-Cush.


----------



## kramer5150

Just thought I'd throw out my impressions on the Zonk pads.  LOVE the G-cush Zonk on my HF1 and SennGrado, magical pairing.  The added sense of air, breath and space around the highs works great on these warm-groovy "Grados".  I also like the G-cush with my SR60i... it has the same benefit.  Although the 60i Zonk G-Cush is brighter than either the HF1 or SennGrado in the upper registers.  The 60i + Zonk G-Cush is grainier and less smoothly refined above ~6khz than the HF1 and SennGrado.
  
 My RS1 (original) however sounds best with Zonk L-Cush pads.  I wanted to like them with the Zonk G-cush, but just like the Grado G-cush... its just too bright and brittle above ~5khz.
  
 For whatever reason the Zonk S-cush pads are brighter than either the L or G, and WAY brighter than the OEM Grado S-cush.  Am I the only one?  I was expecting the Zonk S to have the darkest sound overall.


----------



## 020Assassin

kramer5150 said:


> My RS1 (original) however sounds best with Zonk L-Cush pads.  I wanted to like them with the Zonk G-cush, but just like the Grado G-cush... its just too bright and brittle above ~5khz.


 
  
 I use the Zonk G on my ZennJazzGrados, where they sound magnificent. I have a pair of Zonk L, still unused. I'll try them on the MS-Pro...


----------



## pdrm360

kramer5150 said:


> Just thought I'd throw out my impressions on the Zonk pads.  LOVE the G-cush Zonk on my HF1 and SennGrado, magical pairing.  The added sense of air, breath and space around the highs works great on these warm-groovy "Grados".  I also like the G-cush with my SR60i... it has the same benefit.  Although the 60i Zonk G-Cush is brighter than either the HF1 or SennGrado in the upper registers.  The 60i + Zonk G-Cush is grainier and less smoothly refined above ~6khz than the HF1 and SennGrado.
> 
> My RS1 (original) however sounds best with Zonk L-Cush pads.  I wanted to like them with the Zonk G-cush, but just like the Grado G-cush... its just too bright and brittle above ~5khz.
> 
> For whatever reason the Zonk S-cush pads are brighter than either the L or G, and WAY brighter than the OEM Grado S-cush.  Am I the only one?  I was expecting the Zonk S to have the darkest sound overall.


 
  
 Unfortunately, the Zonk L-Cushs are very uncomfortable for me.


----------



## rovopio

came here to post RIP Joseph Grado...............


----------



## 020Assassin

Rest In Peace Joseph, thank you for youc contributions to the audiophile community!


----------



## jaywillin

thank you joseph grado, and peace to the grado family 
  
  
 from grado's facebook page:
   *Grado Labs*
1 hr · 





  It is with a heavy heart for the Grado family to say that Joseph Grado, founder of Grado Labs and inventor of the stereo moving coil phono cartridge, passed away this morning at the age of 90. In the early 1950s, Joseph began using the skills he gained as a master watchmaker to start crafting phono cartridges on his kitchen table in Brooklyn, New York. He went on to clear out the Grado family fruit store around the corner and in 1953, Grado Laboratories was born.
 Joseph guided Grado until 1990 when he passed the torch to his nephew, John Grado, and our headphone era began. For the past two decades, he enjoyed living in South Carolina building and tinkering with anything to do with audio. The Grado family holds Uncle Joe in the highest regard, and without him, not only would we still be working in a fruit store, but we would have never started making headphones.


----------



## kramer5150

pdrm360 said:


> Unfortunately, the Zonk L-Cushs are very uncomfortable for me.


 
 x2... Neither Grado or Zonk L-Cush pad is very comfortable for me either.  I have to get used to it and once I do, I am fine.
  
 I am listening to the Zonk S-cush on my HF1 and the ZS-Cush brightness counter balances the HF1s warmth... and surprisingly sounds very good.  IMHO brighter and more sparkley in the highs than the Grado S-cush pads.


----------



## kramer5150

RIP Joe.  The music industry lost a true pioneer today.


----------



## whirlwind

A true legend.....RIP


----------



## YtseJamer

RIP Joe.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

RIP Joe, a true Gentleman and Audio Evangelist!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

So sorry to hear... an old-world craftsman and artisan whose legacy continues.  His phono cartridges, his headphones, his headphone amp, his Holographic Scalera Scanner microphone and.... his tenor voice, captured on the CD "Joseph Grado, The Ultimate Dramatic Tenor."  And most of all... his thriving company!


----------



## stacker45

My condolences to the Grado family.
  
 I feel even more privileged to own is wonderful HP-1000 headphones and is well thought out, and solidly built headphone amp, the HPA-2.
  
 R.I.P Mr.Grado


----------



## JoeDoe

RIP Joe. We have much to be thankful for!


----------



## zazex

R.I.P. "Uncle" Joe Grado
  
 He had a big impact on the music in my life
 (and the lives of so many others)
  
 I used a Grado FTE +1 phono cartridge, then a G2+.
 on my turntables throughout my formative years (after
 trying many others).
  
 Wow, all those records playing through a Grado!
  
 I guess he was the last of the first generation of 
 audio pioneers to pass...Saul Marantz, Avery Fisher,
 Frank McIntosh, David Hafler, others as well.
  
 Yes, R.I.P.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

RIP Joe Grado. Grados have enormous impact on my music life, and Joe started it.


----------



## parbaked

RIP JG


----------



## kapanak

I hope Joe Grado's soul rests in eternal peace and tranquility. His contributions and influence shall never be forgotten


----------



## wormsdriver

R.I.P. Joseph Frederick Grado


----------



## Krutsch

R.I.P. Joseph Grado


----------



## whirlwind

Happy Saturday morning to all of you "Gradoheads"
  

  
 I scored some tickets to the mini  tour that Joe will be doing this summer ...the 3 Kings Tour...featuring music from... B.B....    Freddie.....& Albert King......I am so hoping that Joe picks this song as one for the show!
  
  
  
 A little something that is up and coming.


----------



## HPiper

whirlwind said:


> Happy Saturday morning to all of you "Gradoheads"
> 
> I scored some tickets to the mini  tour that Joe will be doing this summer ...the 3 Kings Tour...featuring music from... B.B....    Freddie.....& Albert King......I am so hoping that Joe picks this song as one for the show!
> 
> ...


 
   
How do you manage to get all these hard to get JB tickets. Fan Club membership or something? Probably not coming anywhere near to Seattle, nobody ever does <LOL> You were right about one thing though, I was listening to my SR325e just before I read your message.


----------



## HPiper

Anybody here used or heard an amplifier called the Kameleon (sp) . It isn't actually an amplifier per se. It is more of a very fancy equalizer and they actually build a small plug-in module that alters the sound to make a given headphone sound more 'correct'. I am thinking if they would do a module for a Grado headphone, that could really be, a perfect headphone, for me at least. Someday I would like to try this. I'd probably like a little 'more' headphone to work with though, like a GS or PS 1000. Sounds like it would be fun and potentially rewarding.


----------



## whirlwind

hpiper said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Saturday morning to all of you "Gradoheads"
> ...


 
 Ask and you shall receive....Joe will not be performing the 3 Kings tour in Seattle....he is only doing 14 shows......but you can see him and his band on their regular 2015 tour in Seattle......May 14th...15th & 16th  at the Paramount Theatre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 you can go to his website to get ticket info......if you sign up at the website...you can get early access to tickets, before they go onsale to the general public.....but how close you get is hit or miss.
  
 In Youngstown earlier this year, my wife and I did get 6th row...center stage....it was quite an epic experience.
  
 Full list of tour dates...         http://jbonamassa.com/tour-dates/


----------



## HPiper

Thanks for that information about the concerts.
 I was wondering what a reasonable price would be for an RA-1 Grado Amp, used  of course. How much did they cost new?


----------



## whirlwind

hpiper said:


> Thanks for that information about the concerts.
> I was wondering what a reasonable price would be for an RA-1 Grado Amp, used  of course. How much did they cost new?


 
 Not sure how much new....should get one for about $200 used, I would think.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> Thanks for that information about the concerts.
> I was wondering what a reasonable price would be for an RA-1 Grado Amp, used  of course. How much did they cost new?


 
 you could watch this auction and see what it goes for, or maybe you can jump on 
  
 http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xgrado+ra+1&_nkw=grado+ra+1&_sacat=0


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> you could watch this auction and see what it goes for, or maybe you can jump on
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xgrado+ra+1&_nkw=grado+ra+1&_sacat=0


The same seller has a pair of RS1i's up for auction too. At $400 they're a great deal that I'd go after if I already didn't have a pair.


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> Thanks for that information about the concerts.
> I was wondering what a reasonable price would be for an RA-1 Grado Amp, used  of course. How much did they cost new?


 
 I thought the C-Moy's in the Altoid tins where the same as the RA-1 or better, or is it that you just like the wooden box?


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> The same seller has a pair of RS1i's up for auction too. At $400 they're a great deal that I'd go after if I already didn't have a pair.


 
 oh i didn't see that ! i'm gonna check that out


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> The same seller has a pair of RS1i's up for auction too. At $400 they're a great deal that I'd go after if I already didn't have a pair.


 
  
  


jaywillin said:


> oh i didn't see that ! i'm gonna check that out


 
 i don't see it ?


----------



## 020Assassin

jaywillin said:


> you could watch this auction and see what it goes for, or maybe you can jump on
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xgrado+ra+1&_nkw=grado+ra+1&_sacat=0


 
  
 Is that the original potentio meter? The volume knob is not like the one on my RA-1:


----------



## jaywillin

020assassin said:


> Is that the original potentio meter? The volume knob is not like the one on my RA-1:


 
 i don't know, but that one in your pic is different than the one one auction


----------



## joseph69

020assassin said:


> Is that the original potentio meter? The volume knob is not like the one on my RA-1:


 
 I had also noticed this.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

020assassin said:


> Is that the original potentio meter? The volume knob is not like the one on my RA-1:


 
 My volume knob has that waistline taper too!


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> i don't see it ?


Check the sellers other items and you'll find the RS1i's. The seller is andrewnp16.


----------



## 020Assassin

jaywillin said:


> i don't know, but that one in your pic is different than the one one auction


 
  
 My RA-1 and the RA-1 on the Grado site have tapered volume knobs. I know there have been some issues where people had problems with their potentio meters and exchanged them. This Danish RA-1 is offered at a low price, but with the non-OEM knob, the chipped wood and the crack in the lower bottom, I think the buyer might get an RA-1 that has been modified/repaired. Before bidding, I'd ask for a high-res picture of the underside. The screws should be secured torx, with the little pin in the middle that requires a hollow Torx driver.


----------



## 020Assassin

bpcans said:


> Check the sellers other items and you'll find the RS1i's. The seller is andrewnp16.


 

 The seller of the cheap RA-1 is not andrewnp16:


> Based in Denmark, clem_bass44 has been an eBay member since Sep 03, 2002


 
 He has 13 positive transactions in 12 years. That doesn't inspire confidence with me...
  
 If you're looking for a nice set of RA-1 plus headphones, I'm selling the MS-Pro/RA-1 combo in my picture, for 600 euro. Not because there's anything wrong with either one of them, but I can only keep one 'flagship' headphone, and I prefer my Stax.
  
 Or you can check out andrewpn16 RS1e/RA-1 combo, although there's still bidding goin on, so they might end up at a higher price that the current one.


----------



## kramer5150

joseph69 said:


> I thought the C-Moy's in the Altoid tins where the same as the RA-1 or better, or is it that you just like the wooden box?


 
 In addition to the turn on/off thump / pop, questionable input filter caps... biggest problem with the RA1 (IMHO) is how it achieves the virtual ground between the two 9V batteries in series.  It can result in DC offset at the output if one battery depletes faster than the other.  You'll hear signs of distress though before excessive DC is achieved.  Simple solution is to always use fresh 9V batteries.
  
 All my cmoys use a TLE2426 rail splitter.  I've run these circuits at either 9V or 18V and haven't had any problems.  I think a lot of commercial altoid tin cmoys use the 2426, so its proven to be a reliable solution.
  
 So there are differences between many altoid tin cmoys that set it apart from an RA1.


----------



## joseph69

kramer5150 said:


> In addition to the turn on/off thump / pop, questionable input filter caps... biggest problem with the RA1 (IMHO) is how it achieves the virtual ground between the two 9V batteries in series.  It can result in DC offset at the output if one battery depletes faster than the other.  You'll hear signs of distress though before excessive DC is achieved.  Simple solution is to always use fresh 9V batteries.
> 
> All my cmoys use a TLE2426 rail splitter.  I've run these circuits at either 9V or 18V and haven't had any problems.  I think a lot of commercial altoid tin cmoys use the 2426, so its proven to be a reliable solution.
> 
> So there are differences between many altoid tin cmoys that set it apart from an RA1.


 
 I had thought so...thank you.


----------



## HPiper

joseph69 said:


> I thought the C-Moy's in the Altoid tins where the same as the RA-1 or better, or is it that you just like the wooden box?


 

 I didn't say I wanted it in any way, I just was wanting to expand my knowledge a bit in knowing how much one was worth used and/or new.


----------



## CH23

A black day.

Joseph Grado passed away this friday, at 90 years of age.

My condolences to the Grado family.


----------



## Jbmorrey

So my journey for finding the right pad continues. I originally had the Leatherette pad from EarZonk, nope! then I purchased the L-Cush. Sound is what I was looking for, a little more emphasized Bass, but the fit was strange. I REALLY like the fit of the original Comfies, however, I would like to get a tad more Bass out of them. I am buying new pads regardless. The original pad is pretty soft, And that is what I prefer, the L Cush was not soft at all. Do all of the earzonk products have this "Harder Foam". I am wondering about the Sennheiser 414 pad and the earzonk red and blue replacement S cushion, What is the difference?
  
 Thanks!
  
 James


----------



## joseph69

jbmorrey said:


>


 
 If your looking for more bass, have you tried TTVJ Flat Pads?
 There also comfortable!


----------



## Jbmorrey

joseph69 said:


> If your looking for more bass, have you tried TTVJ Flat Pads?
> There also comfortable!


 

 I found them using Google... Hard to stomach $35 for pads, almost 1/2 of what I paid for the headphones themselves! Basically looking for Quarter Modded softies, with a little more Bass.


----------



## joseph69

jbmorrey said:


> I found them using Google... Hard to stomach $35 for pads, almost 1/2 of what I paid for the headphones themselves! Basically looking for Quarter Modded softies, with a little more Bass.


 
 Totally understand, but these will give you the bass your looking for...for $15.00 more than (S) cushions.
 The (S) cushions un-modded will give you a bit more warmth/bass than quarter modded...at the expense of a bit less clarity/detail/sound-stage.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Try the Earzonk L cushs. They are IMO more comfortable than the stock Ls, and they give you more bass. If you want even more bass, tape-mod them. So far I like my RS1i better with the zonk Ls than the sotck Ls. 
  
 The HD414 pads also give more bass than the stock Ls. But to a lot of people, the flat TTVJ pads are the ultimate ones, and I won't argue with that. Sure $35 is a lot, but you can still use it for future Grados. To me, $35 is still a good deal to have another almost different pair of headphones. For my 3 pair of Grados I own all EZ pads, stock S and Ls, 414 pads. Going to order flat and stock Gs when I receive my monthly salary. That's not to mention tape-modding and felt modding (which I have not tried yet). And of course I feel justified to own them all.


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> Try the Earzonk L cushs. They are IMO more comfortable than the stock Ls, and they give you more bass. If you want even more bass, tape-mod them. So far I like my RS1i better with the zonk Ls than the sotck Ls.
> 
> The HD414 pads also give more bass than the stock Ls. But to a lot of people, the flat TTVJ pads are the ultimate ones, and I won't argue with that. Sure $35 is a lot, but you can still use it for future Grados. To me, $35 is still a good deal to have another almost different pair of headphones. For my 3 pair of Grados I own all EZ pads, stock S and Ls, 414 pads. Going to order flat and stock Gs when I receive my monthly salary. That's not to mention tape-modding and felt modding (which I have not tried yet). And of course I feel justified to own them all.


 
 I have no issues at all with sound/comfort from any of Grados cushions.
 I purchased EZ vinyl pads...and they were so bad, I would never buy anything from them again, thats just the way I am, once I have a bad experience with a company's claims, I'm pretty much done with them. I owned TTVJ Flat Pads, but sold them, but I will probably buy another pair very soon.


----------



## kramer5150

jbmorrey said:


> I found them using Google... Hard to stomach $35 for pads, almost 1/2 of what I paid for the headphones themselves! Basically looking for Quarter Modded softies, with a little more Bass.


 
 FWIW... the black Zonk S-cush pads I just got have less bass than the Zonk G or L.  They have significantly less bass (by around 4-5 db below 100Hz) than the Grado S-cush pads I own.  Even with the quarter-hole mods I did on the Grado S-cush.  I don't know about the red or blue ones.


----------



## 020Assassin

joseph69 said:


> I have no issues at all with sound/comfort from any of Grados cushions.
> I purchased EZ vinyl pads...and they were so bad, I would never buy anything from them again, thats just the way I am, once I have a bad experience with a company's claims, I'm pretty much done with them. I owned TTVJ Flat Pads, but sold them, but I will probably buy another pair very soon.




I understand, but I just ordered 3 more pairs of EZ G-cush pads for my self-built wooden headphones. Not only are they easier in use, but they're softer and the sonic difference is not that noticeable. And I like the TTVJ on my SR325iS....


----------



## pdrm360

williamleonhart said:


> Try the Earzonk L cushs. They are IMO more comfortable than the stock Ls, and they give you more bass. If you want even more bass, tape-mod them. So far I like my RS1i better with the zonk Ls than the sotck Ls.
> 
> The HD414 pads also give more bass than the stock Ls. But to a lot of people, the flat TTVJ pads are the ultimate ones, and I won't argue with that. Sure $35 is a lot, but you can still use it for future Grados. To me, $35 is still a good deal to have another almost different pair of headphones. For my 3 pair of Grados I own all EZ pads, stock S and Ls, 414 pads. Going to order flat and stock Gs when I receive my monthly salary. That's not to mention tape-modding and felt modding (which I have not tried yet). And of course I feel justified to own them all.


 
  
 I guess it depends to the ears shape, the stock L-cush is much more comfortable for me than the Zonk L-cush.


----------



## jaywillin

good morning to everyone here in gradoland ! time for a tune with your morning coffee ! (if its morning where you are)


----------



## whirlwind

Off to grab a cup of joe.....love me some KWS


----------



## whirlwind

Welcome to the club....Davy Knowles


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

joseph69 said:


> I have no issues at all with sound/comfort from any of Grados cushions.
> I purchased EZ vinyl pads...and they were so bad, I would never buy anything from them again, thats just the way I am, once I have a bad experience with a company's claims, I'm pretty much done with them. I owned TTVJ Flat Pads, but sold them, but I will probably buy another pair very soon.


 
 Well with EZ vinyl pads, the problems lie in the pads design itself. I'm not a fan of the EZ G-cushs , but the foams they make are not "unusable" like the vinyl - IF you're open to buying something different from stock pads that is not necessarily worse.


020assassin said:


> I understand, but I just ordered 3 more pairs of EZ G-cush pads for my self-built wooden headphones. Not only are they easier in use, but they're softer and the sonic difference is not that noticeable. And I like the TTVJ on my SR325iS....


 That's right, the EZ Gs are softer, but at first look you can see that they're much less sophisticated than the stock ones. I can't tell the difference between stock Gs and EZ Gs right now, but the EZ Ls do dampen the sound on my Grados (bass have a tad more punch; sibilance reduced - easier on the eardrums but also much less fun).


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

pdrm360 said:


> I guess it depends to the ears shape, the stock L-cush is much more comfortable for me than the Zonk L-cush.


 
 I prefer the material of the EZ pads (all version), they're softer when new. None of my EZ pads have disintegrated so far, so I can't tell if they last longer than stock Grado pads.


----------



## kramer5150

jaywillin said:


> good morning to everyone here in gradoland ! time for a tune with your morning coffee ! (if its morning where you are)


 
  
  
 Love the Zonk G-cush on the HF1, Unamped straight out of the MBP.  FWIW, I much prefer the Zonk foam on all their pads.  For the G and L Its a singular density and not multi-layer like the OEM Grado foam.  Its like its made from the "firm-dense" layer of Grado foam... but a tweeked composition to eliminate the abrasive characteristics.  So it couples the driver diaphragm to the ear, creating tighter air pocket between the diaphragm and eardrum than than the OEM Grado pads.  The end result is a slightly warmer signature and increased comfort.  The Zonk L-cush is very similar to a Grado L thats been tape-bass modded.
  
 I also like the Zonk S-Cush better than the Grado S-cush.  The Zonk-S is brighter overall.  It pushes tones above ~2500Hz more forward by a good ~2-3db (ballpark impression).
 Thanks gents for the tunes!!  Good morning here in GradoLand on the left coast.  Sorry about the tablecloth, my daughter picked it.


----------



## kramer5150

williamleonhart said:


> I prefer the material of the EZ pads (all version), they're softer when new. _*None of my EZ pads have disintegrated so far, so I can't tell if they last longer than stock Grado pads.*_


 
 Thats good news... one thing that always irked me about the Grado foam is the material consistency is never the same as they age.  Grados don't have much of a soundstage to begin with, but what little they have... would continually shrink over the months.  So its impossible to ever establish a baseline sound.  Eventually they implode into a cloud of black dust.


----------



## kramer5150

Some Grado fuel to get you all through the weekend.  I admit I've had a life long crush for Ann and Nancy since I was a teen, learning to play guitar.  I think this is a newer release of theirs and Maybe its just me but it seems way more compressed than their other live recordings.  Takes a wood Grado to pump some groove into it.  I would not want to listen to this on my K701 or HD650.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

kramer5150 said:


> Thats good news... one thing that always irked me about the Grado foam is the material consistency is never the same as they age.  Grados don't have much of a soundstage to begin with, but what little they have... would continually shrink over the months.  So its impossible to ever establish a baseline sound.  Eventually they implode into a cloud of black dust.


 
 If your Grados unfortunately suffer from Grattle, the disintegrated pads will make the Grattle much more noticeable.


----------



## kramer5150

williamleonhart said:


> If your Grados unfortunately suffer from Grattle, the disintegrated pads will make the Grattle much more noticeable.


 
 I haven't had grattle problems since I lost all my hair... that can be a good or a bad thing depending on how you look at it.  But that distance and separation from the G-cush pads is a nice upgrade IMHO.


----------



## Qroxtrot

I have recently bought the v-moda m100s for outdoor use and slightly colored sound.

Decided that I wanted something that was more meant for home use where it wasn't so noisy and stumbled upon the sr80i's. I was mind blown. The sound was so completely different. I don't know if I'd say its better? But it sounded great, in its own way. The open ear treatment was a fantastic change, though the soundstage felt cramped at first after 3 days or so of pink noise with silence evey 30 minutes they started to sound a lot more relaxed. There's a special bit of magic in grado headphones that nothing else can reproduce, it's quite fantastic. Becoming a huge grado fan


----------



## zazex

qroxtrot said:


> I have recently bought the v-moda m100s for outdoor use and slightly colored sound.
> 
> Decided that I wanted something that was more meant for home use where it wasn't so noisy and stumbled upon the sr80i's. I was mind blown. The sound was so completely different. I don't know if I'd say its better? But it sounded great, in its own way. The open ear treatment was a fantastic change, though the soundstage felt cramped at first after 3 days or so of pink noise with silence evey 30 minutes they started to sound a lot more relaxed. *There's a special bit of magic in grado headphones that nothing else can reproduce,* it's quite fantastic. Becoming a huge grado fan


 
  
 Well said!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I bought my first Grados cos I read on head-fi that electric guitars will sound great on them, and I was a huge Metal fan at that time. There's some sort of synergy between the bass and the mids on Grados that I can't find anywhere else.


----------



## adtrance

Tool's Lateralus is something else on Grados.


----------



## kramer5150

The absolute strangest thing happened today.  Dropped the kids off at school and on the way back home there was a guy walking his dog listening to a GS1000.  Unmistakable look, spotted 100-200 yards down the street.  FWIW this was my first EVER Grado sighting on the street, and it just so happened to be the flagship woody model!!!  May have been an "i" model I couldn't tell, I didn't ask him.  But it had the round-spinny antenna sticks and not the older square ones.  Of course I pulled over and we chatted.  Turns out he's not a member of any audio forum but just a guy who appreciates good audio... not unlike any of us.
  
 So that was an A+ cool way to start the day.
  
 The point here though is he just replaced the G-cush pads a couple weeks ago and without any doubt I can say the tri-layer Grado foam that touches the skin is DEFINITELY harder and more abrasive to the touch than the single density Zonk foam used on the G and L.  The Zonk foam is a noticeably softer surface texture.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

The point here though is he just replaced the G-cush pads a couple weeks ago and without any doubt I can say the tri-layer Grado foam that touches the skin is DEFINITELY harder and more abrasive to the touch than the single density Zonk foam used on the G and L.  The Zonk foam is a noticeably softer surface texture.  
[/quote]

Very cool! A sight I will never see her in the wilderness!

Is there an audio difference between the Zonk and Grad versions? I have a mix, Zonk G and Grado L. Todd @TTVJ swore the G's would mess up the sound of my 500e's. But I really like both, could it be that the Grado's are sonically different than the Zonks?


----------



## kramer5150

wildcatsare1 said:


> The point here though is he just replaced the G-cush pads a couple weeks ago and without any doubt I can say the tri-layer Grado foam that touches the skin is DEFINITELY harder and more abrasive to the touch than the single density Zonk foam used on the G and L.  The Zonk foam is a noticeably softer surface texture.


 
 Very cool! A sight I will never see her in the wilderness!

*Is there an audio difference between the Zonk and Grad versions?* I have a mix, Zonk G and Grado L. Todd @TTVJ swore the G's would mess up the sound of my 500e's. But I really like both, could it be that the Grado's are sonically different than the Zonks?[/quote]

 Thats the $65 question... or whatever Grado charges now.


----------



## buson160man

Joseph Grado We will surely miss this giant of the golden age of audio. His many innovations and contributions have advanced the world of audio. Truly one of the great pioneers of audio. My heartfelt condolences to the grado family.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

> Is there an audio difference between the Zonk and Grad versions? I have a mix, Zonk G and Grado L. Todd @TTVJ swore the G's would mess up the sound of my 500e's. But I really like both, could it be that the Grado's are sonically different than the Zonks?


  
 I sold my old stock Gs long ago, but while the stock Gs were unacceptable on my 325is, I can still stand the Zonks. 
  
 Btw the stock Gs are just $50 right now. Such a bargain.


----------



## ruthieandjohn




----------



## adtrance

ruthieandjohn said:


>


 
 Epic...


----------



## kramer5150

Nice!!!


----------



## swspiers

adtrance said:


> Tool's Lateralus is something else on Grados.


 

 Funny you should write that.  The percussion with the Grado's is amazing.  But, as much as I love Grado's, I have to admit that they cannot produce the prodigious sub-bass that is on that album. Listening to Lateralus with my Alpha Primes is virtually a religious experience.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ruthieandjohn said:


>


 
 Epic! I can't tell the names of those on the left? Are they all vintage?


----------



## whirlwind

That looks wonderful....kayandjohn


----------



## moriez

^ The dedication! Really nice. I'm sure the Grado family would love and appreciate that picture.


----------



## Bengkia369

Just joined the club with Grado PS500 and SR325e.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

williamleonhart said:


> Epic! I can't tell the names of those on the left? Are they all vintage?


 


*Front Row (l to r):  GradoLabs Prestige Series SR-60i (far left), SR-80. SR-125, SR-225i, SR-325e, RS-1, RS-1i, PS-500, PS-1000.*
*2nd Row:  GradoLabs Y cord, RA-1, 1/4"-to-1/8" adaptor*
*3rd Row:  Box for Joseph Grado Signature Products HP-1000 HP1, box for Joseph Grado Signature Products HPA-1*
*On Column:  Joseph Grado Signature Products HP-1000 HP1*
*On Pedestal:  Joseph Grado Signature Products HPA-1*
*On Top:  "Joseph Grado The Ultimate Dramatic Tenor" CD with portrait of Joseph Grado dressed for role of Otello, painted by brother Angelo*


----------



## rovopio

^
  
 thanks for the picture. it's really pretty...


----------



## adtrance

bengkia369 said:


> Just joined the club with Grado PS500 and SR325e.


 

 Welcome!  I too recently joined with my new 325e.  I had a very hard time deciding between the PS500e and SR325e.  You just dove right in and got both!  What are your thoughts on your new Grados?


----------



## adtrance

swspiers said:


> Funny you should write that.  The percussion with the Grado's is amazing.  But, as much as I love Grado's, I have to admit that they cannot produce the prodigious sub-bass that is on that album. Listening to Lateralus with my Alpha Primes is virtually a religious experience.


 
 I never noticed prodigious sub-bass on that album before, tho it's been a long while since I've listened to it on my loudspeakers.  Sounds like Alpha Primes would be great pair to pick up as a second set!  By the way, what amp are you using with your Primes?


----------



## daronharvey

I'm following up on my post from about 10 days ago where I was asking about buying a Graham Slee Novo to feed my Grado SR325e's, as an upgrade from my X Cans v1. I have since purchased a used Novo, and really like it. However, I'm struggling to decide which of the two amps (XCans and Novo) is better. 

I'm not finding that much of a difference, to be perfectly honest. I dont know how many hours use my Novo has had, but I'm trying to clock up as many hours as possible to burn it in.

Could it be that I'm expecting too much from the Novo, and what could I expect from another 100 - 200 hours of use/burn in?

I'm still open minded about eventually moving up to a Slee Solo, but it the results are going to be marginal, I might not bother.

Or maybe a wiser move would be to spend the difference on upgrading my Grados further. Dunno..... Any thoughts?


----------



## TheDreamthinker

ruthieandjohn said:


> *Front Row (l to r):  GradoLabs Prestige Series SR-60i (far left), SR-80. SR-125, SR-225i, SR-325e, RS-1, RS-1i, PS-500, PS-1000.*
> *2nd Row:  GradoLabs Y cord, RA-1, 1/4"-to-1/8" adaptor*
> *3rd Row:  Box for Joseph Grado Signature Products HP-1000 HP1, box for Joseph Grado Signature Products HPA-1*
> *On Column:  Joseph Grado Signature Products HP-1000 HP1*
> ...


 
  
 I would also like to pay my thank Mr Grado for founding a company which ultimately introduced me into this hobby many years back.
  
 Mr Grado would be very proud seeing this...
  
 If I were you I would post this on their FaceBook page or send them an email - they are sure to appreciate this sort of loyal
 commitment.


----------



## swspiers

adtrance said:


> I never noticed prodigious sub-bass on that album before, tho it's been a long while since I've listened to it on my loudspeakers.  Sounds like Alpha Primes would be great pair to pick up as a second set!  By the way, what amp are you using with your Primes?


 

 Burson soloist or the HP out of my Benchmark DAC 1
  
 Yeah, the bass goes down below 4o Hz when they downtune, and there's a lot of ambience with the percussion.  It's not like Dubstep or anything, but the album is amazing with cans with excellent bass, like the HE-560 or the Primes.


----------



## swspiers

Finally!
  
 Not for the sake of pity, but I separated from my wife last week, and am now in a small room in an awesome house until I get my Schiit together.  Trust me guys, this is a good move, and a long time coming.
  
 Speaking of Schiit together, I just got my Modi 2 Uber, hooked up into my Magni, and I FINALLY have a chance to listen to my good ol' SR-2251's for the first time in months.  Jamming out to some Porcupine Tree really puts things in perspective, know what I mean?
  
 Very tempted to go all out and buy the Ragnarok, and use my Benchmark DAC 1 in balanced mode.  Retail therapy looks real good right about now.  Then I can get some speakers and...
  
 Heck with it.  Back to the Grados!


----------



## bbophead

swspiers said:


> Finally!
> 
> Not for the sake of pity, but I separated from my wife last week, and am now in a small room in an awesome house until I get my Schiit together.  Trust me guys, this is a good move, and a long time coming.
> 
> ...


 

 Congrats on being happier!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

bbophead said:


> Congrats on being happier!


 
 A happiness to which Grados contribute heavily...


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> Finally!
> 
> Not for the sake of pity, but I separated from my wife last week, and am now in a small room in an awesome house until I get my Schiit together.  Trust me guys, this is a good move, and a long time coming.
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah....here's to you, brother  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Buy anything you want


----------



## bbophead

Grados are always a happy sound!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

> Originally Posted by *bbophead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Grados are always a happy sound!


 
 At the end of the tunnel there is always.....a Grado.


----------



## J&J

My condolences to the Grado Family,
  Before headphones were the rage there was vinyl and turntables ( still have a big following) and the 1st audiophile upgrade many made back in the days was a Grado phono cartridge
 While still making phono cartridges the company reinvented itself as a premier headphone co. My SR 60s are still one of the best on ear phones out of a portable devices and RS1 are still my go to phones .on my desk top HP station.


----------



## DarthFader

Also want to send my condolences to the Grado family and express my gratitude for all that Joe Grado helped accomplish. I'm new to Head-Fi but have been a Grado fan for a while.


----------



## swspiers

Respect to Joe Grado as well.  More than most people in the business, he's responsible for introducing a lot of people into this wonderful hobby!


----------



## YtseJamer

bbophead said:


> Congrats on being happier!


 
  
 X2


----------



## Shoopdawoop993

Just ordered a set of PS500s and a Fiio e10k for my birthday with some of the money I had saved from my summer job. They will be my first set of headphones >$20 
 my budget was 100 then 200 then eventually I talked my self to $500. I figure these are the last headphones ill every buy. Can't wait hear my zeppelin on them! Amazon say theyre between 2 and 8 days away, which is obviously frustrating


----------



## DarthFader

shoopdawoop993 said:


> Just ordered a set of PS500s and a Fiio e10k for my birthday with some of the money I had saved from my summer job. They will be my first set of headphones >$20
> my budget was 100 then 200 then eventually I talked my self to $500. I figure these are the last headphones ill every buy. Can't wait hear my zeppelin on them! Amazon say theyre between 2 and 8 days away, which is obviously frustrating


 

 I've owned a pari of PS500s for a while. I think you're gonna be very pleased with your purchase; they're fantastic cans!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Quote: 
Originally Posted by *swspiers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Finally!
 Not for the sake of pity, but I separated from my wife last week, and am now in a small room in an awesome house until I get my Schiit together. Trust me guys, this is a good move, and a long time coming.
 Speaking of Schiit together, I just got my Modi 2 Uber, hooked up into my Magni, and I FINALLY have a chance to listen to my good ol' SR-2251's for the first time in months. Jamming out to some Porcupine Tree really puts things in perspective, know what I mean?
 Very tempted to go all out and buy the Ragnarok, and use my Benchmark DAC 1 in balanced mode. Retail therapy looks real good right about now. Then I can get some speakers and...
 Heck with it. Back to the Grados!
   +1 to Porcupine Tree. While I don't know any other Modern Prog Rock band, I must say that Steve Wilson really lives up to the 70s


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> Finally!
> Not for the sake of pity, but I separated from my wife last week, and am now in a small room in an awesome house until I get my Schiit together.  Trust me guys, this is a good move, and a long time coming.


 
 Congratulations on finding happiness/health and yourself again...theres no better feeling!
 Best thing you can do is get out of a bad relationship...fast!!!
   
 Quote:


shoopdawoop993 said:


> Just ordered a set of PS500s and a Fiio e10k for my birthday with some of the money I had saved from my summer job. I figure these are the last headphones ill every buy.


 
 Congratulations on your set up, enjoy!
 I highly doubt they'll be last HP's you you'll ever buy...good luck with that!


----------



## Shoopdawoop993

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations on your set up, enjoy!
> I highly doubt they'll be last HP's you you'll ever buy...good luck with that!


 
 So I have heard. It must be the Head Fi curse


----------



## joseph69

shoopdawoop993 said:


> So I have heard. It must be the Head Fi curse


 
 Yes, it is!


----------



## Krutsch

shoopdawoop993 said:


> Just ordered a set of PS500s and a Fiio e10k for my birthday with some of the money I had saved from my summer job. They will be my first set of headphones >$20
> *my budget was 100 then 200 then eventually I talked my self to $500*. *I figure these are the last headphones ill every buy. *Can't wait hear my zeppelin on them! Amazon say theyre between 2 and 8 days away, which is obviously frustrating


 
  
 Ahhh... ha ha ha ha ha... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You don't realize how that first sentence completely invalidates the second sentence *in bold*.
  
 Welcome to Head-Fi, BTW, and sorry about your wallet (a lesson you've already learned).
  
 Congrats on a great choice for your first (I mean last) set of headphones.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

The head-fi curse drives me to work harder, achieve more and spend waaaay more than what I'd imagined when I first started following head-fi years ago.


----------



## adtrance

I can sympathize...decided to treat myself to a nice pair of headphones.  I had a Grado 60 back in college and a friend of mine recently bought an 80 through my advice.  Why not gift myself the new 500e?  So my research naturally lead me here.
  
 After reading dozens and dozens of posts, I went with the 325e instead for a more "authentic" Grado sound.  Then hey, why not a good DAC to replace my PC's onboard card.  Oh while I'm at it, amp too.  Little Dot 1+ tube amp and four pairs of tubes plus a new opamp to go along with it later, I'm now also shopping for a decent solid state to fill out my stable.
  
 Yeah...


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> The head-fi curse drives me to work harder


 
 Well thats a good thing!
   
 Quote:


adtrance said:


> I can sympathize...decided to treat myself to a nice pair of headphones.  I had a Grado 60 back in college and a friend of mine recently bought an 80 through my advice.  Why not gift myself the new 500e?  So my research naturally lead me here.
> 
> After reading dozens and dozens of posts, I went with the 325e instead for a more "authentic" Grado sound.  Then hey, why not a good DAC to replace my PC's onboard card.  Oh while I'm at it, amp too.  Little Dot 1+ tube amp and four pairs of tubes plus a new opamp to go along with it later, I'm now also shopping for a decent solid state to fill out my stable.
> 
> Yeah...


 
@Shoopdawoop993 will be right with us all, its just a matter of time...short time!


----------



## adtrance

joseph69 said:


> Well thats a good thing!
> @Shoopdawoop993 will be right with us all, its just a matter of time...short time!


----------



## Jbgoth

swspiers said:


> Finally!
> 
> Not for the sake of pity, but I separated from my wife last week, and am now in a small room in an awesome house until I get my Schiit together.  Trust me guys, this is a good move, and a long time coming.
> 
> ...




Thank you for introducing me to Porcupine Tree! Such a powerful group. Especially, "Arriving Somewhere But Not Here". 

May your future be filled with love & light.


----------



## Krutsch

swspiers said:


> Finally!
> 
> Not for the sake of pity, but I separated from my wife last week, and am now in a small room in an awesome house until I get my Schiit together.  Trust me guys, this is a good move, and a long time coming.


 
  
 Oh, man... hang in there, it does come to an end. And, when it does, it's like a lifting of the Sennheiser Veil.
  
 I went through mine a few years ago; it corresponds with my advent into Head-Fi, since I was temporarily living in a sad little apartment, relying entirely on headphones instead of speakers. I indulged in some retail therapy (which hasn't stopped, for some reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
  
 The dust is settled, I am back in my house (I bought out my ex) and, yet, I still do most of my listening with cans. So, you see, everything happens for a reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## 020Assassin

swspiers said:


> Finally!
> 
> Not for the sake of pity, but I separated from my wife last week, and am now in a small room in an awesome house until I get my Schiit together.  Trust me guys, this is a good move, and a long time coming.




Good on you for seeing the positive side. I hope the separation wasn't acrimonious, especiially if there are children involved, but sometimes separation is better than trying to battle it out.

I went through a rough patch before and during the first phases of my illness, but we're working on getting out wheels back on the track.

I'm getting into making headphone cables and modifying headphones now. Hoepefully that will help finance my hobbies.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Well it seems we all have our own stories, so I guess I'd share mine. Used to be in the top of my class, got selected to compete in a national "contest for gifted students" - if I got 3rd prize and up then I'd get selected into university without having to pass the uni entrance exam. I failed (got "consolation prize" only). To prepare on the contest I was also allowed to skip all the normal classes, so when I got the news, the pressure was huge. I now have to start over again on everything. I was so disappointed, tired and fed up with myself that I fell into (clinical) depression, skip class for the whole 2nd semester of that year.
 Afterwards I return to school and got into university. In my 2nd year I had mostly recovered and got selected as an exchange student from my university to Germany. That was when I first collected headphones. My first pairs were Siberia Neckband (gaming headphones), Senn HD448. AND GRADO SR60i! Boys how much I loved my first Grados! A new world of Metal opened up for me.


----------



## campagr

I love my SR80i. One day I am going to get another pair and do the full mods and have two pairs. By the way the longer you listen the sweeter they get.


----------



## whirlwind

shoopdawoop993 said:


> Just ordered a set of PS500s and a Fiio e10k for my birthday with some of the money I had saved from my summer job. They will be my first set of headphones >$20
> my budget was 100 then 200 then eventually I talked my self to $500. I figure these are the last headphones ill every buy. Can't wait hear my zeppelin on them! Amazon say theyre between 2 and 8 days away, which is obviously frustrating


 
 Congrats...you dove right in with a great pair of cans.
  
 You are going to love your zeppelin.......more than you ever have


----------



## jaywillin

it's quite possible the rs1i's will land at the hacienda today


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> it's quite possible the rs1i's will land at the hacienda today


 
  
 Haha.....I know this would be a crazy bet.....but I think these are going to stay at the hacienda for a few months....that means at least three.....don't let me down


----------



## HPiper

whirlwind said:


> Haha.....I know this would be a crazy bet.....but I think these are going to stay at the hacienda for a few months....that means at least three.....don't let me down


 

 You are talkin about Jay right, I mean the same Jay we all know here....That's not a bet I'd take, that is for sure!!


----------



## jaywillin

y'all talking 'bout me ??


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> y'all talking 'bout me ??


 





.........


----------



## wormsdriver

ah, watching George Harrison on this makes me smile


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> it's quite possible the rs1i's will land at the hacienda today



I second the idea that you will find your RS 1i to be a keeper. Especially if you set aside the "nattering nabobs of negativism" and spring for the matching wood-enclosed RA-1 amp. We all know how important it is to match your amp and your headphones, and the amp's mahogany matches the RS 1i's mahogany perfectly!


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> I second the idea that you will find your RS 1i to be a keeper. Especially if you set aside the "nattering nabobs of negativism" and spring for the matching wood-enclosed RA-1 amp. We all know how important it is to match your amp and your headphones, and the amp's mahogany matches the RS 1i's mahogany perfectly!


 
 i had the rs1i before, and it was probably the longest tenure of any headphone i've had


----------



## joseph69

I once received an e-mail notification from H-F saying "someone mentioned you in a post" so when I went to the post, I noticed my username posted like this (@josehp69) so I figured this was how you "mention" someone in a post. Since then I've tried this, but the username I mentioned never receive an e-mail notification from H-F that I had mentioned them in my post.
 Has anyone ever received an e-mail from H-F that "someone mentioned you in a post" like I have? If so, can anyone please tell me how "mention someone" in a post without directly "quoting" their post??? 
 Thanks.


----------



## jaywillin

@joseph69   you hit the @ sign, then start typing the name of the person you are mentioning and you'll see it appear in the drop down box
 i got an email saying you just mentioned me, so you did it right


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> @joseph69   you hit the @ sign, then start typing the name of the person you are mentioning and you'll see it appear in the drop down box
> i got an email saying you just mentioned me, so you did it right


 
 Thanks Jay, that is what I thought, and was doing, but the person I was mentioning in my post never received a notification when I had mentioned/thanked them for recommending a tube...but I just received an e-mail saying "you've been mentioned in a post" from you.
 Thanks for confirming this





.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Thanks Jay, that is what I thought, and was doing, but the person I was mentioning in my post never received a notification when I had mentioned/thanked them for recommending a tube...but I just received an e-mail saying "you've been mentioned in a post" from you.
> Thanks for confirming this
> 
> 
> ...


 
 the guy might have had that notification setting "off"


----------



## jaywillin

the rs1i is here, the rs1i is here !!   ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> the rs1i is here, the rs1i is here !!   ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



This is the sound of a Grado Eargasm. Emitted by all of us, but scarcely ever admitted to by any of us, this may be the only presentation of such eroticism to all of us.


----------



## Krutsch

jaywillin said:


> the guy might have had that notification setting "off"


 
  
 ^ or in my case, I have GMail auto-filter those notifications into a separate folder and marked as read. I tend to stay on top of the threads I follow and all of those e-mails get annoying.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> the guy might have had that notification setting "off"



@kayandjohn, your posts are truly among the most delightful and illuminating of all those on this board! 

(Now let me see if I get a note to me for mentioning myself!)


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > the guy might have had that notification setting "off"
> ...


----------



## jaywillin




----------



## kramer5150

Some good stuff for your Grados lads... Marco Minneman is an incredible drummer.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> the guy might have had that notification setting "off"


 
 Didn't know there was an option to turn this on/off, thanks.
  


jaywillin said:


> the rs1i is here, the rs1i is here !!   ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


 
 Congratulations Jay...welcome back!


----------



## bfreedma

joseph69 said:


> I once received an e-mail notification from H-F saying "someone mentioned you in a post" so when I went to the post, I noticed my username posted like this (@josehp69) so I figured this was how you "mention" someone in a post. Since then I've tried this, but the username I mentioned never receive an e-mail notification from H-F that I had mentioned them in my post.Has anyone ever received an e-mail from H-F that "someone mentioned you in a post" like I have? If so, can anyone please tell me how "mention someone" in a post without directly "quoting" their post??? Thanks.




I think this may be what you're looking for:

Under "Subscriptions", "Preferences" , there are a number of notification options you can flag. One of the choices is "notify when someone comments on my post" or something very similar. When I select that check box, I get an email whenever someone quotes my posts.

If that's set, as already mentioned, check your spam filters.


----------



## cyclops214

Well it has been four weeks now since I upgraded to that sr325e from the sr80e and the pain on my ears from the drivers touching them finally went away and everything is comfortable and sounding really awesome.
  
 I am legally blind and use my headphones at my computer every day for a period of 10 to 15 hours daily so they are well broke in over 200 hours I would say and I use them from music two TV shows and movies and having the IMac read text to me. 
  
 My question is the ps500e the next logical upgrade step or is there a better model from Grado for the use I have stated above?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

No the PS500e is not the logical upgrade step. It should be the RS1i. The sound signature of the PS500 is very different from the 325e, while still retaining the same sound signature. 
  
 If I were you I would also use the cushions of the 325e on the 80e and interchange between the 2 pairs. While very durable (among the most durable of all brands), I'm afraid Grados will get damaged if used for such long continous period of time.
  
 Very sorry to hear about your condition, but I'm very glad you can find joys in the Grados, like all of us here. Cheers


----------



## tinkertailor

EARLIER in this thread I posted that My Rs2i's improved with the earzonk giant g-cush saladbowl pads. Boy has my tune changed. I guess they were just fun and different at first but after some time I have gone back to the l-cush. I feel that in terms of both comfort and sound quality the absolute best Grado pads are the regular l-cush pads. I think having the ear sit basically as close to the driver as possible is the best. The g-cush's had too much foam touching the ear(a bit annoying already) and sucked out the punchiness and detail. There may be a bit more soundstage with the g-cush but if so its very minimal and the gains in that are really outweighed by the signifigant losses. And standard flats just obscure the driver too much and veil it and are not as comfortable either in my opinion. Its almost as if the l-cush are the best because they are the least present and basically just serve to hook the phones around your ear.


----------



## Shoopdawoop993

> They will be my first set of headphones >$20


 
 I have to admit something, cause this isn't technically true.
 I'll come out and say it. I've been listening to beats solo's for the past few years. (THEY WERE A GIFT I SWEAR OH GOD DONT HURT ME)
  
 I'm still not sure if the ps500's will be able rock harder then my old (as in given to me by my grandparents) turntable and buzzing reciver, combined with old vinyl, and and a second hand mono Peavy guitar/keyboard amp (which I still think has the best sounding distortion ive ever heard). 
  
 The first time I put a record on, making sure follow the instructions on the sleeve (https://prudentgroove.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/play-it-loud-mutha.jpg) 
  
 OH MY GOD.
  
 There is something to be said for crappy equipment that rocks hard.


----------



## joseph69

bfreedma said:


> I think this may be what you're looking for:


 
 Thank you for the info, but I am receiving the "mention notification".
 I had mentioned another H-F member, but they said they didn't receive the notification, so I though I was doing it wrong, but theirs must not be checked because I was doing it correct. Thanks again!
  


cyclops214 said:


> I am legally blind and use my headphones at my computer every day


 
 Funny thing (not literally) how your never alone,
 I'm legally blind also for the past 4 years...I only have blurry tunnel vision out of my left eye...(20/20) corrected with reading glasses, but everyday even with the corrected glasses my left eye is effected differently due to the slightest changes of mood/light/weather or what ever it may be. Great thing we can see what we can, and have Grado's to listen too, and can read this great forum!


----------



## cyclops214

joseph69 said:


> Thank you for the info, but I am receiving the "mention notification".
> I had mentioned another H-F member, but they said they didn't receive the notification, so I though I was doing it wrong, but theirs must not be checked because I was doing it correct. Thanks again!
> 
> Funny thing (not literally) how your never alone,
> I'm legally blind also for the past 4 years...I only have blurry tunnel vision out of my left eye...(20/20) corrected with reading glasses, but everyday even with the corrected glasses my left eye is effected differently due to the slightest changes of mood/light/weather or what ever it may be. Great thing we can see what we can, and have Grado's to listen too, and can read this great forum!


 
 I was born with undeveloped retina in  both eyes at birth. +1 on the grado.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

tinkertailor said:


> EARLIER in this thread I posted that My Rs2i's improved with the earzonk giant g-cush saladbowl pads. Boy has my tune changed.


 
 You could try the MS1000/MSUltimate mod on your RS2i and reuse the G


----------



## 020Assassin

cyclops214 said:


> My question is the ps500e the next logical upgrade step or is there a better model from Grado for the use I have stated above?




My question, why are you so eager to upgrade when your 325e is barely broken in? 

I have the 325iS and an MS-Pro that I'm going to sell. The MS-Pro was, in my opinion, not an improvement on the 325iS.

The 325iS is a heavy headphone, and I find that the sound does not negate the weight. So I'm going to sell it, because at home I use a Stax and I have a homemade wooden Sennheiser and a homemade wooden Grado 125e for portable use.

For prolonged use (your 10-15 hours a day), I'd look for lighter headphones. My most used headphone is my ZennJazzGrado, a wooden PX100 II with circumaural Grado G-cushions and a leather headband.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I'm under the impression that, from the 325is upwards, no Grado is an 100% improvement over the other. They're just different. That said, I can't remember clearly what the RS2i was like.
  
 One thing I like about the MS Pro is that when modded to MSUltimate, they still have the Grado sound while exceeding everything else on comfort - they are almost weightless and cause no head pains like the L-cushs models. When unmodded, the MS Pro sound very lifeless to me. For me there was no reason to keep the MS Pro over the RS1i.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

williamleonhart said:


> I'm under the impression that, from the *325is upwards, no Grado is an 100% improvement over the other*. They're just different. That said, I can't remember clearly what the RS2i was like.
> 
> One thing I like about the MS Pro is that when modded to MSUltimate, they still have the Grado sound while exceeding everything else on comfort - they are almost weightless and cause no head pains like the L-cushs models. When unmodded, the MS Pro sound very lifeless to me. For me there was no reason to keep the MS Pro over the RS1i.


 
 This statement is difficult to put up with Grado products in general (in this entire hobby one might say). I prefer the SR80i over some very much more expensive Grados.
 This is why my next Grado is going to be the GS1000_ because i find it does give me improvements. At the price difference I would be outrages if it wouldn't


----------



## GustavMahler

I am selling my great balanced PS1000 (unfortunately i need money)
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/753954/balanced-grado-ps1000-1-8-adapter-for-sale


----------



## tinkertailor

thedreamthinker said:


> This statement is difficult to put up with Grado products in general (in this entire hobby one might say). I prefer the SR80i over some very much more expensive Grados.
> This is why my next Grado is going to be the GS1000_ because i find it does give me improvements. At the price difference I would be outrages if it wouldn't


 
  


williamleonhart said:


> I'm under the impression that, from the 325is upwards, no Grado is an 100% improvement over the other. They're just different. That said, I can't remember clearly what the RS2i was like.
> 
> One thing I like about the MS Pro is that when modded to MSUltimate, they still have the Grado sound while exceeding everything else on comfort - they are almost weightless and cause no head pains like the L-cushs models. When unmodded, the MS Pro sound very lifeless to me. For me there was no reason to keep the MS Pro over the RS1i.


 
 I might weigh in here with something I wrote the RS1i appreciation thread.....
  
 "Just got me a pair of Rs1i's in the mail. Had 20 minutes to compare them with my Rs2i's. I have to say , the Rs2i''s held up REALLLLLLYYYYY well. In fact the Rs2i's had much better bass and punchiness. For example on bass lines in some Al Hirt they bounced a bit more and on the Rs1i's they were really subdued and veiled bass almost. That said, the Rs1i's were lusher and had more subtlety and detail. The build quality is nicer on the rs1i's as well. Anyways, I think I will like how absorbing these rs1i's are going to be, I can sense getting lost in them whereas I loved the upfront detail of the rs2i I could not get lost in them very easily."


----------



## TheDreamthinker

tinkertailor said:


> I might weigh in here with something I wrote the RS1i appreciation thread.....
> 
> "Just got me a pair of Rs1i's in the mail. Had 20 minutes to compare them with my Rs2i's. I have to say , the Rs2i''s held up REALLLLLLYYYYY well. In fact the *Rs2i's had much better bass and punchiness*. For example on bass lines in some Al Hirt they bounced a bit more and on the Rs1i's they were really subdued and veiled bass almost. That said, the Rs1i's were lusher and had more subtlety and detail. The build quality is nicer on the rs1i's as well. Anyways, I think I will like how absorbing these rs1i's are going to be, I can sense getting lost in them whereas I loved the upfront detail of the rs2i I could not get lost in them very easily."


 
 On the other hand I never understood why people don't talk to about the RS2i.


----------



## Krutsch

tinkertailor said:


> I might weigh in here with something I wrote the RS1i appreciation thread.....
> 
> "Just got me a pair of Rs1i's in the mail. Had 20 minutes to compare them with my Rs2i's. I have to say , the Rs2i''s held up REALLLLLLYYYYY well. In fact the Rs2i's had much better bass and punchiness. For example on bass lines in some Al Hirt they bounced a bit more and on the Rs1i's they were really subdued and veiled bass almost. That said, the Rs1i's were lusher and had more subtlety and detail. The build quality is nicer on the rs1i's as well. Anyways, I think I will like how absorbing these rs1i's are going to be, I can sense getting lost in them *whereas I loved the upfront detail of the rs2i I could not get lost in them very easily."*


 
  
  


thedreamthinker said:


> On the other hand I never understood why people don't talk to about the RS2i.


 
  
 I went though an extended listening session (hours) at a retailer, comparing the 225, RS1i and the RS2i, eventually settling on the RS2i. I quickly discarded the SR-225s, after about 30 minutes between the three sets, and started comparing the 1i and 2i.
  
 I thought the difference in sound was there, but small. I recall the RS1i better handling sibilance in some recordings, but I don't remember there being a huge disparity in bass response. In fairness, this was a few years ago, but I've listened to the RS1i since at a meet.
  
 Frankly, I concluded the RS2i was a great value for the price and, like you, am puzzled why almost no one on Head-Fi has them or talks about them.


----------



## whirlwind

krutsch said:


> tinkertailor said:
> 
> 
> > I might weigh in here with something I wrote the RS1i appreciation thread.....
> ...


 
 I kind of think that they get lost in the shuffle, so to speak.
  
 When i bought my RS1i...I was debating between the RS21 and the RS1i.....in the end i thought....I may be sorry that I did not just upgrade a tad bit further to the RS1i.....i think many people do just this.
  
 I have never heard the RS2i.....but I am pretty dang sure that I would like it.
  
 I do not really think that you dont hear about it much because it is not a good can, but because most people just go straight to the RS1 and skip the RS2


----------



## ruthieandjohn

gustavmahler said:


> I am selling my great balanced PS1000 (unfortunately i need money)
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/753954/balanced-grado-ps1000-1-8-adapter-for-sale


----------



## ruthieandjohn

whirlwind said:


> I kind of think that they get lost in the shuffle, so to speak.
> 
> When i bought my RS1i...I was debating between the RS21 and the RS1i.....in the end i thought....I may be sorry that I did not just upgrade a tad bit further to the RS1i.....i think many people do just this.
> 
> ...


 

 I think a similar effect happens for the SR125... not the cheapest (that would be the SR-60), not the step up from the cheapest (SR-80), not  the flagship of the Prestige Series that wins Consumers Reports Top Headphone (SR325), and not the one just below it that is most exemplary of the "true Grado sound" (SR-225).  It just sits there lost in the middle.
  
 But I was listening to mine, at high volume, today.  Involuntary head bobbing and dancing in the kitchen, to the consternation of my wife, who could not hear the music, just saw me!


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I kind of think that they get lost in the shuffle, so to speak.
> ...


 
 Ha ha ha
  
 I agree....The SR125 gets lost in the shuffle


----------



## TheDreamthinker

whirlwind said:


> I kind of think that they get lost in the shuffle, so to speak.
> 
> When i bought my RS1i...I was debating between the RS21 and the RS1i.....in the end i thought....I may be sorry that I did not just upgrade a tad bit further to the RS1i.....i think many people do just this.
> 
> ...


 
 This is probably the reason. 
  
 The time i heard the RS1 vs RS2 is quite a while back, so i do not want to trust my hazy memory.
 Quoting from the _Battle Of Flagships Review:_
  
 Quote: David Mahler 





> Being overly critical perhaps, I will say I am convinced that the RS2i is two times better than the SR60i, let alone six. On the other hand, he RS2i is a whole* lot more affordable than its big brother*, the RS1i, and it manages to *get extremely close to the same level of performance*. The RS2i is a very good choice for rock fans because it renders guitar with a sense of aggression and intimacy.


 
  
 Therefore I think for the RS2 instead of the RS1 probably isn't a bad idea.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> When i bought my RS1i...I was debating between the RS21 and the RS1i.....in the end i thought....I may be sorry that I did not just upgrade a tad bit further to the RS1i.....i think many people do just this.
> 
> I do not really think that you dont hear about it much because it is not a good can, but because most people just go straight to the RS1 and skip the RS2


 
 Couldn't agree more with your post.
 I went right from the 80i to the 325is and then went straight for the RS1i because I didn't want to be wondering...should I have bought the 325is/RS1i???


----------



## Krutsch

whirlwind said:


> Ha ha ha
> 
> I agree*....The SR125 *gets lost in the shuffle


 
  
 It's the model I purchased for my daughter... I think it sounds pretty good.
  


thedreamthinker said:


> This is probably the reason.
> 
> The time i heard the RS1 vs RS2 is quite a while back, so i do not want to trust my hazy memory.
> Quoting from the _Battle Of Flagships Review:_
> ...


 
  
 It worked for me. It's somewhat ironic my 15-hundredth post is discussing my first real set of cans, the RS2i - the 'phones that started my Head-Fi journey


----------



## ruthieandjohn

krutsch said:


> It's the model I purchased for my daughter... I think it sounds pretty good.
> 
> 
> It worked for me. It's somewhat ironic my 15-hundredth post is discussing my first real set of cans, the RS2i - the 'phones that started my Head-Fi journey


 

 Wow... your 1,500th post now makes you a
  
*HEADPHONEUS SUPREMEUS!*
  
 In celebration of your new-found status of Supreme Wisdom, I offer you a
  
 Custom Avatar
  
 for your consideration. (I recognize you may not want to use it, as it may cause you to be thronged unnecessarily!)


----------



## Krutsch

ruthieandjohn said:


> In celebration of your new-found status of Supreme Wisdom...


 
  
 I think the only claim I can make, with regards to new-found wisdom, is that I am much faster at entering in credit card information than I was back in 2011...


----------



## whirlwind

krutsch said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > In celebration of your new-found status of Supreme Wisdom...
> ...


----------



## TheDreamthinker

krutsch said:


> It's the model I purchased for my daughter... I think it sounds pretty good.
> 
> It worked for me. It's somewhat ironic my 15-hundredth post is discussing my first real set of cans, the RS2i - the 'phones that started my Head-Fi journey


 
 Congrats...Welcome to the club
 We are all proud of you, you are a big boy now...


----------



## tinkertailor

> I went though an extended listening session (hours) at a retailer, comparing the 225, RS1i and the RS2i, eventually settling on the RS2i. I quickly discarded the SR-225s, after about 30 minutes between the three sets, and started comparing the 1i and 2i.
> 
> I thought the difference in sound was there, but small. I recall the RS1i better handling sibilance in some recordings, but I don't remember there being a huge disparity in bass response. In fairness, this was a few years ago, but I've listened to the RS1i since at a meet.


 
 I often wonder how much variance there is between 2 headphones of the same type (e.g. 2 different Rs2's) rather  of different tys sr125 vs sr225. I would love to ndestand how the drivers are treated/placed/made. I can tell you though that the rs1i's definitely felt much more refined than the rs2i's....and there definitely was the bass and punchiness difference...I focused on those two aspects clearly listening to al hirt, George Gershwin, and pavement. Its like the rs2is had all the fun while the rs1is have all the detail and awe. That's after 20 minutes, I dunno. Perception is fnny too. I tried the G-cush I think they are better, then I don't like them. Same with beer, I try certain craft beers, love them then my taste cahgnes, it depends maybe on my mood at the time, maybe my sugar level, I don't know.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

tinkertailor said:


> I often wonder how much variance there is between 2 headphones of the same type (e.g. 2 different Rs2's) rather  of different tys sr125 vs sr225. I would love to ndestand how the drivers are treated/placed/made. I can tell you though that the rs1i's definitely felt much more refined than the rs2i's....and there definitely was the bass and punchiness difference...I focused on those two aspects clearly listening to al hirt, George Gershwin, and pavement. Its like the rs2is had all the fun while the rs1is have all the detail and awe. That's after 20 minutes, I dunno. Perception is fnny too. I tried the G-cush I think they are better, then I don't like them. Same with beer, I try certain craft beers, love them then my taste cahgnes, it depends maybe on my mood at the time, maybe my sugar level, I don't know.




Actually, I completly understand what you're saying, I am the same way with the L and G.


----------



## HPiper

tinkertailor said:


> I often wonder how much variance there is between 2 headphones of the same type (e.g. 2 different Rs2's) rather  of different tys sr125 vs sr225. I would love to ndestand how the drivers are treated/placed/made. I can tell you though that the rs1i's definitely felt much more refined than the rs2i's....and there definitely was the bass and punchiness difference...I focused on those two aspects clearly listening to al hirt, George Gershwin, and pavement. Its like the rs2is had all the fun while the rs1is have all the detail and awe. That's after 20 minutes, I dunno. Perception is fnny too. I tried the G-cush I think they are better, then I don't like them. Same with beer, I try certain craft beers, love them then my taste cahgnes, it depends maybe on my mood at the time, maybe my sugar level, I don't know.


 

 Well there is a lot, just ask Joseph, he had to get 3 PS1000 before he found one he liked. I don't know apples from apples so I just kept the first thing they sent me figuring it must be right (which it could quite possibly not be). If you believe the press then the Grado's are all hand built and as such are subject to human errors so they most likely do vary somewhat from one to the next.


----------



## Krutsch

hpiper said:


> Well there is a lot, just ask Joseph, he had to get 3 PS1000 before he found one he liked. I don't know apples from apples so I just kept the first thing they sent me figuring it must be right (which it could quite possibly not be). If you believe the press then the Grado's are all hand built and as such are subject to human errors so they most likely do vary somewhat from one to the next.


 

 That's one way to put it... the world in which I work calls that unacceptable quality assurance.


----------



## adtrance

wildcatsare1 said:


> Actually, I completly understand what you're saying, I am the same way with the L and G.


 
 Yep - I've been bouncing between the L & G lately and while I do hear a difference, I haven't picked a preference.  Probably better that way anyway while I learn what sounds best for me.


----------



## cyclops214

020assassin said:


> My question, why are you so eager to upgrade when your 325e is barely broken in?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 To answer your question  since  the sr325e  sounded so  good I thought a higher end model  would sound even better but apparently not from what I'm hearing from everyone.
  
 I guess I'm just stuck on how awesome open back headphones really sound and have been on a grado hi or something like that.


----------



## joseph69

cyclops214 said:


> To answer your question  since  the sr325e  sounded so  good I thought a higher end model  would sound even better but apparently not from what I'm hearing from everyone.
> 
> I guess I'm just stuck on how awesome open back headphones really sound and have been on a grado hi or something like that.


 
 When you go up to the RS models from the SR models the sound is more refined than the SR models, but still carry a very similar sound-signature. I never heard the PS-500, so I have no comment, but most say their sound-signature is totally different than any other Grado for that matter. The GS IMO carry a close sound-signature to the RS. The PS1K IME/IMO carry their own unique sound-signature. So it matters on your tastes and what your looking for. They all definitely sound different, but better or not would be a matter of preference/taste/opinion. I have SR/RS/PS models...and love what each of them bring to the table.


----------



## 020Assassin

cyclops214 said:


> To answer your question  since  the sr325e  sounded so  good I thought a higher end model  would sound even better but apparently not from what I'm hearing from everyone.
> 
> I guess I'm just stuck on how awesome open back headphones really sound and have been on a grado hi or something like that.




The hunt for upgrades is what got many people here in hot water.... Like some home barista hunting for the perfect shot of expresso, they forget about enjoying their coffee. Many hunters for perfect sound quality forget that headphones are for listening to music. 

The 325 is the top headphone in the Prestige Series. I found the sound incredible, but the headphones themselves are uncomfortably heavy for prolonged listening. So I adjusted the straps, etcetera, but I still prefer lighter headphones.

If the comfort isn't bothering you, the sound of the higher level Grados doesn't change as much as the price does, i.e. the GS-1000 isn't 1200$ better than theh 325...


----------



## whirlwind

020assassin said:


> cyclops214 said:
> 
> 
> > To answer your question  since  the sr325e  sounded so  good I thought a higher end model  would sound even better but apparently not from what I'm hearing from everyone.
> ...


 
 Well said.
  
 The diminishing returns start to kick in at the 325 for sure....with that being said...I would pick the RS1i over it, just because of the weight and the genre of music that is my favorite.....it  presents electric and acoustic guitar in a very beautiful and synergetic way  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......I have no idea if synergetic is even a word....but I used it anyway


----------



## Focker

bengkia369 said:


> Just joined the club with Grado PS500 and SR325e.


 
  
 Welcome to the family!!! Two excellent choices!


----------



## Focker

shoopdawoop993 said:


> Just ordered a set of PS500s and a Fiio e10k for my birthday with some of the money I had saved from my summer job. They will be my first set of headphones >$20
> my budget was 100 then 200 then eventually I talked my self to $500. I figure these are the last headphones ill every buy. Can't wait hear my zeppelin on them! Amazon say theyre between 2 and 8 days away, which is obviously frustrating


 
  
  
 That's a helluva nice headphone for your first one over twenty bucks! Great choice   I don't know if you're in the market for a tablet, but the 500s have ridiculously good synergy with the Amazon Kindle Fire tablets. I get exctied every time I fire it up. It has my entire music collection on it, plus the apps you need to have a multi-media hub at your fingertips. TV shows, movies, and youtube vids all sound incredible with the Grados. Just a little food for thought 
  
 Congrats!


----------



## Focker

shoopdawoop993 said:


> I have to admit something, cause this isn't technically true.
> I'll come out and say it. I've been listening to beats solo's for the past few years.


 
  
 I know that wasn't easy, so I really respect the fact that you had the strength to admit it. There are quite a few recovering Beats users on head-fi...you're not alone, brother. 
  
 Usually I would advise hooking up with a sponsor, but in this case we Grado lovers can probably serve as your collective sponsor...that way we'll always be just a message board away. 
  
 Be strong, man...be strong.


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> Wow... your 1,500th post now makes you a
> 
> *HEADPHONEUS SUPREMEUS!*
> 
> ...


 
  
  


krutsch said:


> I think the only claim I can make, with regards to new-found wisdom, is that I am much faster at entering in credit card information than I was back in 2011...


 
 now you can know the secret "headphone supremus" club handshake


----------



## YtseJamer

New Nightwish


[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/zPonioDYnoY[/VIDEO]


----------



## PAM005

Just received my Limited Edition Grado PS-1 headphone. Only text on cups has faded a bit, or wasn't ever that good as normal Grado range - soundwise this headphone is different from standard range. Less spikes and less soundstage as PS-1000, it can compete PS-1000 and PS-500 at least. This special headphone will bring added value to my collection! HAPPY owner


----------



## jaywillin

focker said:


> I know that wasn't easy, so I really respect the fact that you had the strength to admit it. There are quite a few recovering Beats users on head-fi...you're not alone, brother.
> 
> Usually I would advise hooking up with a sponsor, but in this case we Grado lovers can probably serve as your collective sponsor...that way we'll always be just a message board away.
> 
> Be strong, man...be strong.


 
 LOL !


----------



## jaywillin

i'd always thought i'd never want to change anything to a grado , especially to the rs1i, i thought keeping it "stock"
 was the best thing to do, 
 well this rs1i came with a J$ headband, and i love it. it's not a comfort thing, although it's very comfortable.
 but the look, and feel of it, just oozes quality , very nice indeed !


----------



## Focker

Nice pick-up, Jay! I"m like you...I typically keep everything stock. The GS1ks are the only thing I messed with...the rodblocks/gimbals from Martin Audio. At some point I"d like to add that Black Onyx headband from Turbulent Labs. Hearing how much you like an upgraded headband makes me get the urge, man...the URGE!!


----------



## PAM005

It's a pitty J$ doesn't produce this headband anymore - better to say it's a pitty he did stop his activities. From my experience Turbulent Labs does offer great alternatives. It's worth changing the headband! Both comfort- as designwise...


----------



## Focker

pam005 said:


> It's a pitty J$ doesn't produce this headband anymore - better to say it's a pitty he did stop his activities. From my experience Turbulent Labs does offer great alternatives. It's worth changing the headband! Both comfort- as designwise...


 
  
 I wanted to give Martin some more business, but I just don't care for the style of his headbands as much as the TL offerings. Maybe I'll upgrade the rodblocks and gimbals on my PS500s...
  
 I finally got the itch to just pull the trigger on some RS-2s...been eyeing them forever...so I go to amazon to see if that authorized seller (4ourears or whatever they're called)...and of course it's like the ONE Grado model they don't have in stock. Guess it wasn't meant to be. For some reason I'm just really interested in these little Grados.


----------



## PAM005

focker said:


> I wanted to give Martin some more business, but I just don't care for the style of his headbands as much as the TL offerings. Maybe I'll upgrade the rodblocks and gimbals on my PS500s...
> 
> I finally got the itch to just pull the trigger on some RS-2s...been eyeing them forever...so I go to amazon to see if that authorized seller (4ourears or whatever they're called)...and of course it's like the ONE Grado model they don't have in stock. Guess it wasn't meant to be. For some reason I'm just really interested in these little Grados.


 

 Didn't know the Martin business. I'll have a look at his website. Don't know what to do yet... keeping my new bought PS-1 original or doing some cosmetic mods and have a recable done?


----------



## Focker

pam005 said:


> Didn't know the Martin business. I'll have a look at his website. Don't know what to do yet... keeping my new bought PS-1 original or doing some cosmetic mods and have a recable done?


 
  
 He's really a class guy who is very talented. His stuff is a tad pricey, but I found it well worth it. 
  
 http://www.martincustomaudio.com/


----------



## PAM005

Thanks for linking. Every quality has it's price  ... so i'm gonna have a look!


----------



## Focker

pam005 said:


> Thanks for linking. Every quality has it's price  ... so i'm gonna have a look!


 
  
 Absolutely. I have no problem paying a premium for quality. I actually like supporting smaller businesses like his, too. I love when talented people are able to get their products out there.


----------



## joseph69

pam005 said:


> Just received my Limited Edition Grado PS-1 headphone. Only text on cups has faded a bit, or wasn't ever that good as normal Grado range - soundwise this headphone is different from standard range. Less spikes and less soundstage as PS-1000, it can compete PS-1000 and PS-500 at least. *This special headphone will bring added value to my collection! HAPPY owner *


 
 Congratulations on the PS-1.
 I wouldn't modify this headphone in any way...I would leave it stock, and be the HAPPY owner which you are.


----------



## PAM005

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations on the PS-1.
> I wouldn't modify this headphone in any way...I would leave it stock, and be the HAPPY owner which you are.


 

 THANKS, I think you're right.... i'm listening now for several hours to this headphone (connected on tube-amp ALO Studio Six) - I don't want to make anybody jealous - but it's hard to get my smile of my face  Haven't had that for a very long time.... So I'm convinced already "this is a special headphone"!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I'm perfectly happy with my current Grado line up... That is, till you guys bring up Limited Edition Grados... Again.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

focker said:


> I wanted to give Martin some more business, but I just don't care for the style of his headbands as much as the TL offerings. Maybe I'll upgrade the rodblocks and gimbals on my PS500s...
> 
> I finally got the itch to just pull the trigger on some RS-2s...been eyeing them forever...so I go to amazon to see if that authorized seller (4ourears or whatever they're called)...and of course it's like the ONE Grado model they don't have in stock. Guess it wasn't meant to be. For some reason I'm just really interested in these little Grados.



Not that misery loves company, but 4ourears also does not have the GS1000e in stock. I know because I have one I'm expecting from Overture Audio, my own favorite audio dealer, and THEY have not been able to get one for Months. I thought maybe it was unique to them (or to me... Grado saying, "No, John, you already have Grado headphones... You have to wait!") but that's not the case.

Wonder if ANYONE has the GS 1000e actually new in stock. The production run for mine was said by Grado to have begun at the end of January. No word yet.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

ruthieandjohn said:


> Not that misery loves company, but 4ourears also does not have the GS1000e in stock. I know because I have one I'm expecting from Overture Audio, my own favorite audio dealer, and THEY have not been able to get one for Months. I thought maybe it was unique to them (or to me... Grado saying, "No, John, you already have Grado headphones... You have to wait!") but that's not the case.
> 
> Wonder if ANYONE has the GS 1000e actually new in stock. The production run for mine was said by Grado to have begun at the end of January. No word yet.




Check with Todd at TTVJ, he should be able to set you both up!


----------



## tinkertailor

it would a real feat if someone actually made comfortable pads...*leather *l-cush would be awesome


----------



## rage3324

Someone should snag these..
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/754967/grado-ps500-headphones-excellent-condition


----------



## one1speed

wildcatsare1 said:


> Check with Todd at TTVJ, he should be able to set you both up!


 
  
 When I ordered my 500es from Todd, they took a bit and came direct from Grado (assume Grado was catching up on production). Not sure he stocks them, or if the order is directed through Grado. I've worked with other companies that work the same way, where their ordering system actually just taps a distributor, they really don't stock much. Smart system to streamline online ordering, allowing small companies to offer a lot more product without having to actually purchase it.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

one1speed said:


> When I ordered my 500es from Todd, they took a bit and came direct from Grado (assume Grado was catching up on production). Not sure he stocks them, or if the order is directed through Grado. I've worked with other companies that work the same way, where their ordering system actually just taps a distributor, they really don't stock much. Smart system to streamline online ordering, allowing small companies to offer a lot more product without having to actually purchase it.




My 500e's came directly from TTVJ, I'd recommend giving him a call.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Wonder if ANYONE has the GS 1000e actually new in stock.


 
 GS-1000e (low stock) but they have them.
LINK


----------



## sharkz

rage3324 said:


> Someone should snag these..
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/754967/grado-ps500-headphones-excellent-condition


 
  
 Thanks for posting that. I troll the listings about once a day during lunch, but that was right after I looked. I've been looking for a potential deal on RS1s or PS500s. I listened to the RS1s years ago and  definitely wanted to step up in the chain from my SR60s. Hopefully I like these, otherwise I'm sure there are many other HF'ers who will enjoy them.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

rage3324 said:


> Someone should snag these..
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/754967/grado-ps500-headphones-excellent-condition


 
  
 ...and its closed...
  
 congrats to the person who did not hesitate a second...


----------



## Focker

ruthieandjohn said:


> Not that misery loves company, but 4ourears also does not have the GS1000e in stock. I know because I have one I'm expecting from Overture Audio, my own favorite audio dealer, and THEY have not been able to get one for Months. I thought maybe it was unique to them (or to me... Grado saying, "No, John, you already have Grado headphones... You have to wait!") but that's not the case.
> 
> Wonder if ANYONE has the GS 1000e actually new in stock. The production run for mine was said by Grado to have begun at the end of January. No word yet.


 
 Grado just can't keep up with demand I guess


----------



## swspiers

focker said:


> Grado just can't keep up with demand I guess


 

 This is not good news for me.  Or maybe it is.  I was thinking about picking up a pair of these.  They wowed me when I auditioned them, but felt they were to genre and volume specific to justify as a purchase.  things have changed, and I'm still haunted by Cowboy Junkies on the GS1Ke's


----------



## Focker

swspiers said:


> This is not good news for me.  Or maybe it is.  I was thinking about picking up a pair of these.  They wowed me when I auditioned them, but felt they were to genre and volume specific to justify as a purchase.  things have changed, and I'm still haunted by Cowboy Junkies on the GS1Ke's


 
  
 If you do grab the "e" version of the GS1ks, let me/us know what you think...I eventually chose the 500s over the GS1ks, but I'm eager to know what changes they made to the new ones. I loved the look of them...beautiful headphones.


----------



## punks15

Any comparison between old GS1000 and GS1000e?


----------



## jaywillin

i've had the gs1000, the 1000i, and the 1000e.  the "e" was easily my favorite, not that other two aren't good, i loved them too
 but the gs1000e , to my ears, is a much more refined sounding headphone. the main improvement for me is in the treble.
 it's very natural sounding, no hint of hardness, it's sweet while still having extension, and detail.
 damn i want to have it again !


----------



## Focker

jaywillin said:


> i've had the gs1000, the 1000i, and the 1000e.  the "e" was easily my favorite, not that other two aren't good, i loved them too
> but the gs1000e , to my ears, is a much more refined sounding headphone. the main improvement for me is in the treble.
> it's very natural sounding, no hint of hardness, it's sweet while still having extension, and detail.
> damn i want to have it again !


 
  
 You've had the GS1ke? I didn't know that...did you get rid of it?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wildcatsare1 said:


> Check with Todd at TTVJ, he should be able to set you both up!


 

 Thanks for the suggestions for TTVJ and Crutchfield as having the GS1000e.
  
 I really do want to get them from my local audio shop, and I am happy to wait. After all, I figured out that when I get them, I also have to PAY for them, and later is better for that!


----------



## jaywillin

focker said:


> You've had the GS1ke? I didn't know that...did you get rid of it?


 
 yeah, i thought we talked about it, yeah, i sold it,i guess to try something else, i might should have kept it


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> yeah, i thought we talked about it, yeah, i sold it,i guess to try something else, i might should have kept it


 

 Wouldn't be the first time you bought something a second time.  I just bought a new set of 400i's myself.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Wouldn't be the first time you bought something a second time.  I just bought a new set of 400i's myself.


 
 oh i've bought stuff 3-4-5 times , well, maybe not 5
  
 so, another 400i, i guess that was part of your retail therapy then


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Sold the 325is when I was short on cash. Took me half a year to find and buy it back (I only buy used pairs, price for new ones in VN are ridiculous). In retrospective I think I shouldn't have bought the MS Pro (which led to cash shortage). Easily one of my least favourite Grados ever.
  
  
 Now I think I may buy the MS1 again. This time I'd mod it to MS1000. I need another pair of Grados with great comfort, and the MS1000 surely won't cost much.


----------



## Focker

jaywillin said:


> yeah, i thought we talked about it, yeah, i sold it,i guess to try something else, i might should have kept it


 
  
 I must have misunderstood...I knew you re-bought the GS1ks, but I didn't know they were the "e" model...either that or I'm just more senile than I thought and forgot lol


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> oh i've bought stuff 3-4-5 times , well, maybe not 5
> 
> so, another 400i, i guess that was part of your retail therapy then


 

 Yep.  Bought a new bass as well.


----------



## bpcans

swspiers said:


> Yep.  Bought a new bass as well.


Did you get an Alembic or a PRS bass maybe? That Carvin Bunny Brunel 6-string is a monster, and takes one to play it, or is it just sweet sweet?


----------



## swspiers

bpcans said:


> Did you get an Alembic or a PRS bass maybe? That Carvin Bunny Brunel 6-string is a monster, and takes one to play it, or is it just sweet sweet?


 

 Naah.  I have a Carvin SB-5001 on the way.  The 6 puts people off at times, and a 5er is slightly more traditional. If I ever go all-the-way boutique, Fodera is on my radar.
  
 Honestly, I play a 6-string because I'm lazy.  Up to 2 1/2 octaves on one position.  Very, very easy to play once you get used to it.


----------



## Shoopdawoop993

Is it possible to get a definitive list of every Grado ever made?
 Every time I think I've heard of them all, I here about another rare one like the sr-40 or the Bushmills x Grado or the Symphones Magnums
 So heres what I know of so far
  
 IGrado
 sr40
 sr60/i/e
 sr80/i/e
  
 sr100/125/i/e
 sr200/225/i/e
 sr300/325/i/e
  
 rs2/i/e
 rs1/i/e
  
 gs1000/i/e
  
 ps500/i/e
 ps1000/i/e
  
 iGi
 GR8
 GR10
  
 HF1
 HF2
  
Bushmills x Grado
 Symphones Magnums
 PS1 Pro
 FreeSystems LE
 DS2012 (Dolce & Gabbana)
  
 MS1
 MS2
 MSPro
  
 HP1000
  
 Im counting mods different enough to be sold a.s their own line as separate
  
 The other question is, 
 Does anyone have all of them?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

shoopdawoop993 said:


>


 
 You got them here. 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/616052/full-grado-labs-history
  
 There's no PS500i or PS1000i. They got introduced pretty late and were upgraded straight into the e generation.
  
 Since the MS are based on Grado counterparts, they have i-series and e-series versions . I'm not sure when Alessandro started selling the MS, though.


----------



## 020Assassin

williamleonhart said:


> Sold the 325is when I was short on cash. Took me half a year to find and buy it back (I only buy used pairs, price for new ones in VN are ridiculous). In retrospective I think I shouldn't have bought the MS Pro (which led to cash shortage). Easily one of my least favourite Grados ever.
> 
> 
> Now I think I may buy the MS1 again. This time I'd mod it to MS1000. I need another pair of Grados with great comfort, and the MS1000 surely won't cost much.




I have use for one 'home headphone' and one 'portable headphone'. So I'm selling my MS-Pro and my 325iS. Not because they necessarily bad headphones, but I got something better. 

I have an MS-1 that I wanted to mod to MS-1000, but then I found the MS-Pro and figured I'd make an MS-Ultimate. To my ears, at least, the mod didn't work out. So I put the mod on the MS-1, which is greatly enhanced by the mod. I gifted the MS-1000 to my wife (that way I can keep using it too). 

I bought an RA-1, to see if the synergy with the MS-Pro would lift it beyond my primary home headphones, but it didn't. So both will be sold.

My collection is pretty much complete. I don't think I can surpass the resolution of my home headphones unless I'm willing to spend more than 1000 euro, and I'm not willing to spend that much on headphones. That is a personal matter - I don't begrudge people who do spend thousands of euro/dollars on audio equipment, but I cannot afford that luxury.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I have 3 "home headphones" and 1 for portable use... The total cost for my audio may be around $1500. Still I feel justified, since I've already given up on gaming and all other hobbies.


----------



## 020Assassin

williamleonhart said:


> I have 3 "home headphones" and 1 for portable use... The total cost for my audio may be around $1500. Still I feel justified, since I've already given up on gaming and all other hobbies.




I admit that I'm being sparse. If money was no concern at all, I might have three or four home headphones. And I don't feel like anyone has to 'justify' their collection (I have a valuable collection of European comics, and around 2000 CDs), as long as they enjoy what they have.

And that I intent to keep only 1 home headphone and 1 portable, doesn't mean that there aren't more headphones lying around: I have a Fostex T50RP that I want to mod, and I take Prestige Grados apart and do vent mods or build them into wooden cups. So there'll always be a Grado about to listen to, but they're not 'for keeps'. My intention is to buy cheap, try out, mod and sell through. I'm also making baby steps into making headphone cables. Some I'll use, some I'll sell to other DIYers. The proceeds will be used to finance this hobby, so that I'll end up paying for my own headphones by selling the others.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I always hold deep respect for DIY-ers. Not that I don't enjoy creating things (I write articles and do coding for a living), but this is another kind of creativity. I'm always afraid that I might mess up my headphones, to an extent that I sometimes ruin my own experiences by thinking too much and regretting. I have a friend replace my iGrado cable with silver cables, and I don't know if the improvement is worth it. After doing the foam-mod on my HD598 I also spent too much time worrying about warranty and reselling... Can't get over the fear of ruining even those $100 headphones...


----------



## 020Assassin

When I grew up, my two-year younger brother was into technical stuff (taking apart televisions and making ham radios from Radio Shack, that sort of thing). As I didn't want to steal his thunder, I didn't even try anything technical beyond fixing a broken outlet or hanging up a lamp.
  
 Years later I could get a cheap social rent apartment in 'bad' neighbourhood in Amsterdam, which required a lot of fixing up. As it would be renovated in about ten years, I got a free hand in modifying the apartment to my needs (tearing down walls and building others is often not allowed, but in this case it was). I took that as a personal challenge - I'm very independent and rarely ask help, but this required asking for help, so I'd have to get out of my comfort zone.
  
 My then future wife moved in with me, we married and had a child, then the apartment was to be renovated and we got on the priority list for a new apartment. We took our current apartment despite it being almost worn out by the previous family, because we got free rein to modify the apartment, the owner installed a new kitchen to our specifications and I could teach my wife how to fix plaster walls and lay floors.
  
 I always regarded audio equipment to be 'finished' until I came here. Since I have kidney stone problems and was basically house (read toilet) bound by my affliction, I turned to modding my old Grados and built my ZennJazzGrado. Nowadays I enjoy this sort of stuff, and I already sold some of my projects to finance other projects. I'm not re-inventing the wheel though - I followed basic step-by-step Head-Fi instructions to build the ZennJazzGrado and I bought the distancers for my MS-1000. I currently have paracord, cable, and neutrik jacks waiting to be turned into a cable. If that works out, I could make my own cables for the wooden headphones I'm building. Just taking baby steps and trying not to mess up...


----------



## TheDreamthinker

shoopdawoop993 said:


> Is it possible to get a definitive list of every Grado ever made?
> Every time I think I've heard of them all, I here about another rare one like the sr-40 or the Bushmills x Grado or the Symphones Magnums
> So heres what I know of so far
> 
> ...


 
 don't forget...


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Thank for sharing. Hope your journey with DIY Grado will turn even more fruitful in the years to come.
  
 Notice quite the same thing between me and my brother. Whatever that I'm good at, he tends to ignore, and vice versa. Too bad I can't get him into this hobby. He likes something much more costlier: cars.
 Quote:


020assassin said:


> When I grew up, my two-year younger brother was into technical stuff (taking apart televisions and making ham radios from Radio Shack, that sort of thing). As I didn't want to steal his thunder, I didn't even try anything technical beyond fixing a broken outlet or hanging up a lamp.
> 
> Years later I could get a cheap social rent apartment in 'bad' neighbourhood in Amsterdam, which required a lot of fixing up. As it would be renovated in about ten years, I got a free hand in modifying the apartment to my needs (tearing down walls and building others is often not allowed, but in this case it was). I took that as a personal challenge - I'm very independent and rarely ask help, but this required asking for help, so I'd have to get out of my comfort zone.
> 
> ...


----------



## 020Assassin

I also work on my motorcycle:


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Very nice bike indeed! May I ask what country you're living in? I used to be in Germany for half a year as an exchange student


----------



## jaywillin

focker said:


> I must have misunderstood...I knew you re-bought the GS1ks, but I didn't know they were the "e" model...either that or I'm just more senile than I thought and forgot lol


 
 it could be a case of the creeping CRS


----------



## Focker

jaywillin said:


> it could be a case of the creeping CRS


 
 Yes...yes it could 
  
 So humor me...how did the "e" compare to the ones you bought from me?


----------



## jaywillin

focker said:


> Yes...yes it could
> 
> So humor me...how did the "e" compare to the ones you bought from me?


 
 the difference wasn't subtle to me, but a little hard to explain, 
 the biggest improvement to me was the treble, so much more refined, sweeter, but still extended
 the mids more fleshed out, more texture overall , just a great headphone


----------



## 020Assassin

williamleonhart said:


> Very nice bike indeed! May I ask what country you're living in? I used to be in Germany for half a year as an exchange student




It's in my profile: Amsterdam, The Netherllands.

But my bike is a travel enduro motorcycle, so I ride all over Europe, most of the time exploring the back roads. The picture above was somewhere in Italy on a forbidden road that was nice and steep, but ended in a fenced restricted area with high voltage, so I turned around.


----------



## YtseJamer

New Steven Wilson
  
  

  
  
 First Regret/3 Years Older (First song of the new album) is streaming here starting at the 2:40 mark:
  
http://dprpradio.podbean.com/e/show-132-featuring-steven-wilson-handcannoterase/


----------



## HPiper

020assassin said:


> I also work on my motorcycle:


 

 My son has one just like yours, same color and everything. He doesn't own a car, that is it.


----------



## 020Assassin

hpiper said:


> My son has one just like yours, same color and everything. He doesn't own a car, that is it.




Is his bedlinered too? that is not black paint, but a special coating to protect the flat bed of a pick-up truck.

Also, mine is heavily modified. It's an R1100GS, but with a large 1150GS Adventure tank and a specail beak. And it has a custom racing suspension, so I can shame sportsbikes in the mountains...


----------



## HPiper

020assassin said:


> Is his bedlinered too? that is not black paint, but a special coating to protect the flat bed of a pick-up truck.
> 
> Also, mine is heavily modified. It's an R1100GS, but with a large 1150GS Adventure tank and a specail beak. And it has a custom racing suspension, so I can shame sportsbikes in the mountains...


 

 No his is completely stock I think, it does have a big tank like yours though.


----------



## 020Assassin

hpiper said:


> No his is completely stock I think, it does have a big tank like yours though.




Then it's probably an R1150 GS Adventure.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

williamleonhart said:


> I always hold deep respect for DIY-ers. Not that I don't enjoy creating things (I write articles and do coding for a living), but this is another kind of creativity. I'm always afraid that I might mess up my headphones, to an extent that I sometimes ruin my own experiences by thinking too much and regretting. I have a friend replace my iGrado cable with silver cables, and I don't know if the improvement is worth it. After doing the foam-mod on my HD598 I also spent too much time worrying about warranty and reselling... Can't get over the fear of ruining even those $100 headphones...


 

 I agree about deep respect for DIY-ers.  Headphones are VERY unforgiving of sloppy workmanship, by amateur or by pro.  They tattle with a rattle on mistakes!  Like the few times I worked on my car, my few ventures into DIY, all unblemished by success, have taught me that folks that work on a headphone and make it better rather than worse are A Special Breed.


----------



## adtrance

I'd like to try my hand at modding an SR60 or 80 someday.  With different headbands, gimbals, pads, wood chambers, cabling, etc., about the only thing left are the drivers.  Then you get into SennGrados... sky's the limit.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

adtrance said:


> I'd like to try my hand at modding an SR60 or 80 someday.  ...


 
 Yeah... me too!  Got a great drill I'm ITCHIN' to use!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

shoopdawoop993 said:


> Is it possible to get a definitive list of every Grado ever made?
> Every time I think I've heard of them all, I here about another rare one like the sr-40 or the [COLOR=222222]Bushmills x Grado or the [/COLOR]Symphones Magnums
> So heres what I know of so far
> 
> ...




KayandJohn has them, Jay has sold them!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

020assassin said:


> Then it's probably an R1150 GS Adventure.




Hope you weren't on the Security Detail in Copenhagen!!!


----------



## adtrance




----------



## jaywillin

wildcatsare1 said:


> KayandJohn has them, Jay has sold them!


 
 now, now, i haven't bought and sold them all.............yet


----------



## HPiper

jaywillin said:


> now, now, i haven't bought and sold them all.............yet


 

 You sure about that??


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> You sure about that??


 
 yeah, pretty sure, although it can be hard to keep track, 
 but i guess that could be my quest, to heard them all , the bucket list


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> hpiper said:
> 
> 
> > You sure about that??
> ...


 
 That would be a great bucket list.....you probably are not missing many


----------



## whirlwind




----------



## adtrance

Some SRV earlier today - nice listening on a gray Saturday morning.


----------



## jaywillin

adtrance said:


> Some SRV earlier today - nice listening on a gray Saturday morning.




 nice anytime !


----------



## stacker45

shoopdawoop993 said:


> Is it possible to get a definitive list of every Grado ever made?
> Every time I think I've heard of them all, I here about another rare one like the sr-40 or the Bushmills x Grado or the Symphones Magnums
> So heres what I know of so far
> 
> ...


 
  
 If it's worth specifying the ''i'', and the ''e'', models variants, it must surely be worth mentionning that the HP-1000, were offered in three versions, the HP-1, HP-2, and, HP-3.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> [size=x-small]If it's worth specifying the ''i'', and the ''e'', models variants, it must surely be worth [/size]mentioning[size=x-small] that the HP-1000, were offered in three versions, the HP-1, HP-2, and, HP-3.[/size]


 
 +1
 stacker, do you recall the Audio cassette that came with the JVC RMC-70???


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> +1
> stacker, do you recall the Audio cassette that came with the JVC RMC-70???


 
  
 Cassette, what cassette?, this is news to me.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

jaywillin said:


> yeah, pretty sure, although it can be hard to keep track,
> but i guess that could be my quest, to heard them all , the bucket list


 
 So Grados are your Pokemons? What Grados have eluded you so far, if I may ask


----------



## jaywillin

williamleonhart said:


> So Grados are your Pokemons? What Grados have eluded you so far, if I may ask


 
 well, the guys exaggerate a bit, it'll be easier to list what i have had, and sold, than to list what i haven't owned
 60i
 80i
 225i
 325i, and e
 rs1i
 ps500
 gs1000, gs1ki, gs1ke
 ps1000
  
 alessandro 
 ms1i
 ms2i
 msPROe
  
 so, that's about it !


----------



## brokenthumb

jaywillin said:


> well, the guys exaggerate a bit, it'll be easier to list what i have had, and sold, than to list what i haven't owned
> 60i
> 80i
> 225i
> ...


 
  
 So basically only the 125 and RS2 models are the ones your missing from the regular Grado lineup.


----------



## jaywillin

brokenthumb said:


> So basically only the 125 and RS2 models are the ones your missing from the regular Grado lineup.


 
 i haven't heard anything pre i, and the only "e" models i've heard is the 325 and gs1ke
 but out of the i series, yeah, the 125, and rs2, and the igrado, i haven't heard those


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Cassette, what cassette?, this is news to me.


 
 It came with a demo cassette when purchased new.
 Did you purchase yours new?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

jaywillin said:


> i haven't heard anything pre i, and the only "e" models i've heard is the 325 and gs1ke
> but out of the i series, yeah, the 125, and rs2, and the igrado, i haven't heard those


 
 I wouldn't mind that, cos the 125 seems to be the least well-regarded in the entire Grado lines. At their price range I've seen more people going for the MS1.
  
 Also listened to the RS2. I don't like them much. IMO there's no reason to look into the RS2 if you've got enough for the RS1.


----------



## wormsdriver

I've own:
Sr60i
Sr80
sr125, sr125i
sr225, sr225i
sr325
Rs2
Ps500
Rs1, Rs1i
Gs1ki
Ps1000

Ms1
Magnum X (doesn't really count)

Out of all of these, the Ms1 was the least I liked.


----------



## HPiper

Question for all of you Grado experts. First of all there was, if I am not mistaken, 3 GS1000's. The original, the i and the e. Is there an easy way to tell by looking if a given GS is an original or an i version? I am looking at a used GS that has had (supposedly) upgraded cables connected to it. I am not one of those people who believe in such a thing but would that be something the average person could likely do without screwing up the headphones in some way? I may call or email Grado and see how much they would charge to put it back in factory condition so far as the cables are concerned.


----------



## wormsdriver

As far as physical appearance, the only easy way to tell was because of the stock cable. Thr earlier version having the thinner, longer cable and the "i" version having the thicker, shorter cable. If the original cableis not included, then you would have to go by the retail box or by the seller's word.

Also, you might want to ask for a picture of the drivers without the pads on, chances are it won't be pretty.


----------



## PAM005

wormsdriver said:


> As far as physical appearance, the only easy way to tell was because of the stock cable. Thr earlier version having the thinner, longer cable and the "i" version having the thicker, shorter cable. If the original cableis not included, then you would have to go by the retail box or by the seller's word.
> 
> Also, you might want to ask for a picture of the drivers without the pads on, chances are it won't be pretty.


 

 CORRECT, I also think cable-thickness is best indicator!


----------



## Focker

Knowing that I am among my Grado brothers (and sisters?), please allow me to publicly declare something: 
  
 I am OFFICIALLY DONE with both iTunes streaming and DELL F'ing computers!!!!!
  
 I've supported both for YEARS, and while I will happily allow iTunes to contine to organize my music collection of over 10,000 tracks, and continue to rip my music in Apple Lossless, THAT"S WHERE IT ENDS! 
  
 And as for YOUUUUUU, Dell laptop...you and your intermittent farting noise can go F yourself! I"m so sick of downloading new drivers for you, and updating this or that, all while you unsuspectingly sneak your CRAP software onto my computer. I've owned only Dells since my first real computer purchase in 1999, but I'm DONE. My little Acer Chromebook runs circles around you for about a third of the price. You should be ASHAMED!!!
  
 All I want to do is listen to my damn music, and you two keep doing EVERYTHING in your power to troll me at every turn. I'm sick of it!!!!
  
 So guess what...tomorrow a bright, shiny new toy comes into the home...his name is MF'ing Sonos...and I can assure you, Sonos will not screw me over and stab me in the back such as you two have!
  
 /rant
  
 Focker OUT


----------



## whirlwind

focker said:


> Knowing that I am among my Grado brothers (and sisters?), please allow me to publicly declare something:
> 
> I am OFFICIALLY DONE with both iTunes streaming and DELL F'ing computers!!!!!
> 
> ...


 





.....Good for you, and I hope all goes well from here on out.
  
 For what it is worth, I also have not had a dell pc for years now.....once i built my first pc, there was no going back.....pick out the components that you want, by spec and by manufacturer....nothing beats it.
  
 Hope everything goes well for you now , so you can enjoy your music


----------



## Focker

whirlwind said:


> .....Good for you, and I hope all goes well from here on out.
> 
> For what it is worth, I also have not had a dell pc for years now.....once i built my first pc, there was no going back.....pick out the components that you want, by spec and by manufacturer....nothing beats it.
> 
> Hope everything goes well for you now , so you can enjoy your music


 
  
 Thanks brother, I really appreciate that. The iTunes remote app used to work so well...but since it's crapped the bed and since Squeezebox doesn't have their cool streaming products anymore, I have no issue paying a few extra bucks for Sonos. I'm really hoping it goes as well as I'm expecting based on the research I've done.


----------



## jaywillin

focker said:


> Thanks brother, I really appreciate that. The iTunes remote app used to work so well...but since it's crapped the bed and since Squeezebox doesn't have their cool streaming products anymore, I have no issue paying a few extra bucks for Sonos. I'm really hoping it goes as well as I'm expecting based on the research I've done.


 
 good luck, and may the force be with you !


----------



## Focker

jaywillin said:


> good luck, and may the force be with you !


 
  
 Muchas gracias, hermano!


----------



## jaywillin

focker said:


> Muchas gracias, hermano!


 
 ready for some snow ?? made your run to kroger yet ?


----------



## Focker

jaywillin said:


> ready for some snow ?? made your run to kroger yet ?


 
  
 lol, not yet...my only trip today is going to be to Best Buy   
  
 I can't wait to get this Sonos thing...just read that I can stream my podcasts through it, as well...got my digital coax cable from BJC ready to connect that bad boy.


----------



## Gr33nL34f

wormsdriver said:


> I've own:
> Sr60i
> Sr80
> sr125, sr125i
> ...


 
 what didnt you like about the ms1? less harsh highs unless you like the grado highs.


----------



## wormsdriver

gr33nl34f said:


> what didnt you like about the ms1? less harsh highs unless you like the grado highs.


 
 I honestly don't remember why, but I had at least 4-5 other pairs of Grados at the same time and that one was the first to go. I sold it cheap too!


----------



## wormsdriver

I love this track. Love this whole album too!


----------



## HPiper

whirlwind said:


> .....Good for you, and I hope all goes well from here on out.
> 
> For what it is worth, I also have not had a dell pc for years now.....once i built my first pc, there was no going back.....pick out the components that you want, by spec and by manufacturer....nothing beats it.
> 
> Hope everything goes well for you now , so you can enjoy your music


 

 I used to always build my own computers until my sight got so bad I just can't do it any more. I got a Dell that's not a Dell, I got an Alienware. Had it for 5 years and it has been solid as a rock the whole time so I can't complain. Has a real good audio card built in also, my dac sounds better but it isn't night and day better.
  What is a Sonus? Some type of network music streamer?


----------



## silver8ack

I just tried the SR225e. Loved the sound. But geez....I can't wear these things.


----------



## Gr33nL34f

silver8ack said:


> I just tried the SR225e. Loved the sound. But geez....I can't wear these things.


 
 you can.


----------



## Justin_Time

stacker45 said:


> Cassette, what cassette?, this is news to me.


 
 Cassette:  a newer and much improved version of 8-track tape.
  
 I would show you a picture of the 8-track tape, but I have only a yellow photograph on Kodak paper and no digital copy


----------



## bpcans

Don't know what you Grado heads are listening to this Sunday morning, excepting @wormsdriver who's head is melting from all that Metallica, but I found this CD last night. You hardcore jazz cats should check this guy out. His music is totally enthralling through my RS1i's.


----------



## silver8ack

gr33nl34f said:


> you can.



No I cant. Maybe you can. 

I tried for a week. I'd rather not have to mod $200 phones to make them moderately comfortable. And then there's the whole "changing the sound" problem with new pads. 

These things kill my ears.


----------



## bbophead

bpcans said:


> Don't know what you Grado heads are listening to this Sunday morning, excepting @wormsdriver who's head is melting from all that Metallica, but I found this CD last night. You hardcore jazz cats should check this guy out. His music is totally enthralling through my RS1i's.


 

 Good ablum.


----------



## bpcans

bbophead said:


> Good ablum.


Yes it is! I like original music by avant garde composer/musicians who aren't afraid to record challenging stuff. American jazz is like slow cooked barbecued pork, and be-bop is like that tender grissely end piece that just falls off the bone.


----------



## Gr33nL34f

silver8ack said:


> No I cant. Maybe you can.
> 
> I tried for a week. I'd rather not have to mod $200 phones to make them moderately comfortable. And then there's the whole "changing the sound" problem with new pads.
> 
> These things kill my ears.


 
 your ears will get use to it. they hurt my ears when i first got mine (came with S cush) then i upgraded to L cush then my ears hurt again for awhile till i got use to them. what are you using your headphones for?


----------



## Krutsch

focker said:


> Thanks brother, I really appreciate that. The iTunes remote app used to work so well...but since it's crapped the bed and since Squeezebox doesn't have their cool streaming products anymore, *I have no issue paying a few extra bucks for Sonos*. I'm really hoping it goes as well as I'm expecting based on the research I've done.


 

 +1 ... I am a fan of Sonos and its ability to aggregate Spotify, Pandora, SiriusXM, my library, et al. and allow me to search across all of it (TIDAL works great, as well).
  
 I keep reading posts (other threads) where people believe that the Sonos Connect box is not "audiophile grade", but I recall reading Atkinson's test results on Stereophile that demonstrated respectable numbers (e.g. jitter). Really for $349.00 US you would be hard pressed to find a better value for a network audio streamer.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I just learned that my long-awaited GS1000e's have been built by Grado as promised starting the end of January and are now in transit to my audio store, Overture Audio in Ann Arbor.
  
 So I hope in a few days that I will have them!
  
 I expect growing pains... it was clear in reviews for the TTVJ Series e Loaner Program headphone tour that the GS1000e is AWFUL when it is first new.  So are little kids... they wet and poop and...
  
 But like a little kid, the GS1000e grows up, and I look forward to being its parent watching and helping that happen!


----------



## silver8ack

gr33nl34f said:


> your ears will get use to it. they hurt my ears when i first got mine (came with S cush) then i upgraded to L cush then my ears hurt again for awhile till i got use to them. what are you using your headphones for?



I don't know. I use them for music. I'm on the computer all day so I have headphones on all day unless I'm in a meeting. 

They just kill my ears. Even with the bowls. I can find a placement that I can stand for more than 30 mins. And there's residual pain.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

jaywillin said:


> ready for some snow ?? made your run to kroger yet ?




We're supposed to get a foot, I am actually pumped, I was hoping for at least one decent snow storm this year. If it's going to be this cold, might as well snow!!!


----------



## jaywillin

wildcatsare1 said:


> We're supposed to get a foot, I am actually pumped, I was hoping for at least one decent snow storm this year. If it's going to be this cold, might as well snow!!!


 
 being from the mountains in georgia, i'm used to a fair amount of snow, i love it , i'm like a little kid 
 we had one nice snow last year, about 4"-5",


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Jay, how much are supposed to get in NA? We are supposed to get 8"-12". My Daughter is a little upset that she already has Monday off!


----------



## bbophead

silver8ack said:


> gr33nl34f said:
> 
> 
> > your ears will get use to it. they hurt my ears when i first got mine (came with S cush) then i upgraded to L cush then my ears hurt again for awhile till i got use to them. what are you using your headphones for?
> ...


 

 Perhaps the head band is too tight and creates too much pressure.  If so, try bending it out.  It'll be O.K..


----------



## silver8ack

bbophead said:


> Perhaps the head band is too tight and creates too much pressure.  If so, try bending it out.  It'll be O.K..



I tried that too. I just could not find a comfortable spot. 

Either my ears are squished in the bowls. Or the hard edge of the bowls is pressed against my ear. I also wear glasses, so that doesn't help.


----------



## bbophead

silver8ack said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps the head band is too tight and creates too much pressure.  If so, try bending it out.  It'll be O.K..
> ...


 

 Same here which is one of the reasons I use G-Cushions.  Yes, I know it adds expense but they do make the cans more comfortable and the head stage also increases.  Some do not like the change in sound but that's their problem, not mine.


----------



## silver8ack

bbophead said:


> Same here which is one of the reasons I use G-Cushions.  Yes, I know it adds expense but they do make the cans more comfortable and the head stage also increases.  Some do not like the change in sound but that's their problem, not mine.



Well since it's Sunday, and the post office is closed, I decided to take the sr225s back out of the packaging and listen. I really do love the sound. 

Dammit. 

Why don't they just make them more comfortable out of the box?!!

Maybe I'll look into the HD414 pads or something. Eff me.


----------



## one1speed

wormsdriver said:


> I've own:
> Sr60i
> Sr80
> sr125, sr125i
> ...


 
  
 Out of curiousity, how did the Magnum X compare to the Grados? I saw the drivers on Turbulent labs, thought they could be a cool project. Wondering they are worth the effort.


----------



## wormsdriver

It was for me at the time. It really was lots of fun building my own headphone, and I'd recommend it to anyone on that aspect. In the end though, I still prefer Grados because they are simply more fun than the Magnums. The Magnums were great in their own right, but just not for me.
I just bought a pair of sr225 which have metal cups installed and I also ordered some aluminum sleeves, so I was thinking of revisiting the Magnum drivers, but I think I'm gonna try the SennGrados instead since I already have a pair of px100 cans here.
Should be a fun little project... I hope!


----------



## swspiers

krutsch said:


> +1 ... I am a fan of Sonos and its ability to aggregate Spotify, Pandora, SiriusXM, my library, et al. and allow me to search across all of it (TIDAL works great, as well).
> 
> I keep reading posts (other threads) where people believe that the Sonos Connect box is not "audiophile grade", but I recall reading Atkinson's test results on Stereophile that demonstrated respectable numbers (e.g. jitter). Really for $349.00 US you would be hard pressed to find a better value for a network audio streamer.


 
 Ditto!
  
 It's funny this came up.  My soon-to-be-ex wife texted me an hour ago because she couldn't get my main rig to work.  It's back at the house, I have a Modi/Magni rig with Jriver on a new Asus laptop to keep my audio habit fed at the room I rent.
  
 Anyway, I trouble-shot it over text, a first for me.  I do miss my Sonos though...


----------



## one1speed

wormsdriver said:


> It was for me at the time. It really was lots of fun building my own headphone, and I'd recommend it to anyone on that aspect. In the end though, I still prefer Grados because they are simply more fun than the Magnums. The Magnums were great in their own right, but just not for me.
> I just bought a pair of sr225 which have metal cups installed and I also ordered some aluminum sleeves, so I was thinking of revisiting the Magnum drivers, but I think I'm gonna try the SennGrados instead since I already have a pair of px100 cans here.
> Should be a fun little project... I hope!


 
  
 Thank you for the prompt reply, really appreciate it. Curious to hear where your project goes, best of luck!


----------



## swspiers

Wow, I am really impressed with the 60e's.  Not quite the air and detail of the 225i's, but they seem to have more bass presence, and excellent imaging for a cheap pair of cans.
  
 I have a lot more time to listen lately, and have put about 20 ours on them this week.  Loosening the headband took care of the clamp quite nicely, and I can wear them for long stretches.


----------



## Krutsch

swspiers said:


> Ditto!
> 
> It's funny this came up.  My soon-to-be-ex wife texted me an hour ago because she couldn't get my main rig to work.  It's back at the house, I have a Modi/Magni rig with Jriver on a new Asus laptop to keep my audio habit fed at the room I rent.
> 
> Anyway, I trouble-shot it over text, a first for me.  I do miss my Sonos though...


 

 Well, now, that *does* sound amicable ... my ex-wife dumped a glass of red wine into my NAD C375BEE integrated amp, without telling me of course.
  
 After the settlement, and I'd moved back in, I had a nice surprise waiting for me when I switched on the amp. My local dealer was nice enough to send it into NAD for service; they told me what had happened, since I thought it was a normal H/W failure.


----------



## kramer5150

Very cool... It looks like all the "e" models have been re-voiced in similar fashion.  I wonder how they respond to G-cush pads?  That might brighten them up and add even more soundstage.


----------



## swspiers

krutsch said:


> Well, now, that *does* sound amicable ... my ex-wife dumped a glass of red wine into my NAD C375BEE integrated amp, without telling me of course.
> 
> After the settlement, and I'd moved back in, I had a nice surprise waiting for me when I switched on the amp. My local dealer was nice enough to send it into NAD for service; they told me what had happened, since I thought it was a normal H/W failure.


 
 Ouch!  Maybe it was a hint to get a new Red Wine HP amp...
  
 So far, it's quite amicable, and we plan on using mediation instead of blood-thirsty attorneys.  But I'll keep this in mind as a cautionary tale...


----------



## bassboysam

silver8ack said:


> I tried that too. I just could not find a comfortable spot.
> 
> Either my ears are squished in the bowls. Or the hard edge of the bowls is pressed against my ear. I also wear glasses, so that doesn't help.




wash the pads with hair conditioner or fabric softner. that will make them more comfortable. as for glasses I wear mine so that the glasses sit on top of the pads instead of pinched behind the ear. better seal and more comfortable.


----------



## adtrance

The G do seem to have more air to the sound but I'm still picking up on the nuances of the differences.  The 'knock' sound in Jack Johnson's Sexy Plexi seems a little more crisp on the G than on L.  I think the L cushions has an edge in the in-the-ear thump for kick drums tho, giving a nice finger tapping effect.  
  
 So for me it's a matter of long term comfort since they each have a sound advantage over the other.


----------



## silver8ack

bassboysam said:


> wash the pads with hair conditioner or fabric softner. that will make them more comfortable. as for glasses I wear mine so that the glasses sit on top of the pads instead of pinched behind the ear. better seal and more comfortable.




I will probably try that. I was holding off with the washing because I was going to return them. I jus wore them for about 2 hours after bending to a more U shape(I was bending wrong before) and it was more tolerable. I'll probably try the wash the pads next and stick with these awesome sounding headphones.


----------



## wormsdriver

one1speed said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > It was for me at the time. It really was lots of fun building my own headphone, and I'd recommend it to anyone on that aspect. In the end though, I still prefer Grados because they are simply more fun than the Magnums. The Magnums were great in their own right, but just not for me.
> ...


 
 Thanks! I've always wanted to try a full aluminum mod, but I suspect in the end, I'll probably end up where I started since these cans already sound fantastic!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




  

 These are like a Jr. Ps1000. Same big bass slam. Same signature, just can't reach the same level of realism/transparency as the real deal.


----------



## Focker

krutsch said:


> +1 ... I am a fan of Sonos and its ability to aggregate Spotify, Pandora, SiriusXM, my library, et al. and allow me to search across all of it (TIDAL works great, as well).
> 
> I keep reading posts (other threads) where people believe that the Sonos Connect box is not "audiophile grade", but I recall reading Atkinson's test results on Stereophile that demonstrated respectable numbers (e.g. jitter). Really for $349.00 US you would be hard pressed to find a better value for a network audio streamer.


 
  
 I'm really stoked, man. As we speak, I have already added a couple music services (had no idea there were THIS many!) and it's indexing my personal library...can't wait to fire it up!


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> It came with a demo cassette when purchased new.
> Did you purchase yours new?


 
  
 No I didn't, I was about 14 when the RC-M70 came out, and from what I have read, it cost around $450 in 1981. In good condition these things are selling for a lot of money, I saw one sell for $923, on Flea-Bay.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> No I didn't, I was about 14 when the RC-M70 came out, and from what I have read, it cost around $450 in 1981. In good condition these things are selling for a lot of money, I saw one sell for $923, on Flea-Bay.


 
 Oh OK, I purchased mine new and they came with a demo cassette.
 I was about 12yrs old and I caught it on sale for $350.00 from Crazy Eddies in Brooklyn N.Y.
 I've even tried to research online what demo cassette it came with, but no results.


----------



## Theoman

I'm trying to I.D. these ear pads and adapters that came with my used grado's PS 500. where can I buy them?
 Will they work on my new PS1000?


----------



## joseph69

theoman said:


> I'm trying to I.D. these ear pads and adapters that came with my used grado's PS 500. where can I buy them?
> Will they work on my new PS1000?


 
 Whats wrong with the PS1K's (G) cushions?


----------



## Theoman

nothing! Just wanting to know what they are?


----------



## joseph69

theoman said:


> nothing! Just wanting to know what they are?


 
 Oh, I thought you may have had an issue with the (G) cushions, Can't help you with identifying the pads…why not ask the seller?
 That is a beautiful looking amp, especially the VU meters!. I've never seen/heard an Oppo before.







Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## joseph69

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Excuse the double post.


----------



## Theoman

Oppo with Grado XLR 4's for the band "Yes' or I use My senns HD850s w/ XLR 4's for Van Halen   Sweet......
 My burson's lacked with the grados. but going to the Oppo with a balanced connection its the best.


----------



## joseph69

theoman said:


> Oppo with Grado XLR 4's for the band "Yes' or I use My senns HD850s w/ XLR 4's for Van Halen   Sweet......
> My burson's lacked with the grados. but going to the Oppo with a balanced connection its the best.


 
 I thought the Soloist was real nice with my PS1K's (and it is) until I got the HeadAmp GS-1 which just gave a different presentation than the Soloist, which I prefer over the Soloist.
  
 I just came from Oppo's site to read about the amp and realized that the VU meter is a display driven interface…pretty cool!


----------



## brokenthumb

Wish Justin still took orders for the GS-1, I would be first in line.  Guess it's back to the Soloist for me.  blah


----------



## joseph69

brokenthumb said:


> Wish Justin still took orders for the GS-1, I would be first in line.  Guess it's back to the Soloist for me.  blah


 
 Well I found out in a very upsetting way, on his site the GS-1 is still shown, but states "sold out" so I figured it was just that, sold out! So I was still able to place the oder, but when it came to processing the payment, it was them it said no longer available…so I waited for a long time for one to come up on the F/S Forums, but couldn't wait any longer, so I bought the Soloist. Then (of course) 2 months later one came up and I bought it.
  
 Nothing wrong at all with the Soloist, just 2 different sounding amps. I really like the Soloist, but I have too much money tied up between both amps, so thats why I'm trying to sell the Soloist.
 I've even been hesitant about the sale, and thought of keeping both.
 Enjoy your Soloist…I very much did.


----------



## joseph69

I never knew the PS-500 came in chrome finish.
LINK:


----------



## brokenthumb

joseph69 said:


> I never knew the PS-500 came in chrome finish.
> LINK:


 
  
 I remember seeing them in chrome around when they went on preorder.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

joseph69 said:


> I never knew the PS-500 came in chrome finish.
> LINK:


 
 Looks much better than my PS500.
  
 I hate the letters on the PS500. Way too cheap-looking


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> Looks much better than my PS500.
> I hate the letters on the PS500. Way too cheap-looking


 
 See, now I'm not a huge fan of the chrome finish, even on my PS1K's.
 I like the satin finish better.


----------



## Jim McC

Do you guys think the SR60e and SR80e are good choices for movies? Is either one better for movies? Good bass, clear vocals, large soundstage?
  
 How would you describe the clamping pressure? I wear glasses, so I'm concerned about that.
  
 Whatever I buy will be plugged into my receiver's HP jack.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## 020Assassin

joseph69 said:


> Well I found out in a very upsetting way, on his site the GS-1 is still shown, but states "sold out" so I figured it was just that, sold out! So I was still able to place the oder, but when it came to processing the payment, it was them it said no longer available…so I waited for a long time for one to come up on the F/S Forums, but couldn't wait any longer, so I bought the Soloist. Then (of course) 2 months later one came up and I bought it.
> 
> Nothing wrong at all with the Soloist, just 2 different sounding amps. I really like the Soloist, but I have too much money tied up between both amps, so thats why I'm trying to sell the Soloist.
> I've even been hesitant about the sale, and thought of keeping both.
> Enjoy your Soloist…I very much did.




PM me about the Soloist, if you haven't sold it yet.



jim mcc said:


> Do you guys think the SR60e and SR80e are good choices for movies? Is either one better for movies? Good bass, clear vocals, large soundstage?
> 
> How would you describe the clamping pressure? I wear glasses, so I'm concerned about that.
> 
> ...




Out of the box, both might be clamping on your head, but the headband is a metal strip and you can stretch them out and adjust the clamping force that way.

If you're buying in the US, with only 20$ diference between the 60 and 80, I'd go for the 80. In the EU, where the difference is 30 euro, I'd go for the 60. If you want a larger sound stage, buy the L-Cushions.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> I never knew the PS-500 came in chrome finish.
> LINK:


 
 Those are sexy


----------



## markm1

focker said:


> lol, not yet...my only trip today is going to be to Best Buy
> 
> I can't wait to get this Sonos thing...just read that I can stream my podcasts through it, as well...got my digital coax cable from BJC ready to connect that bad boy.


 

 I've been using Sonos for a couple of years-I think it's great. I started out with just one speaker to listen in the kitchen and ended up w/ a whole system and it's how I listen to much of my music on my main hifi system which I've just upgraded. I still listen to CDs a well, but more and more Sonos is just so darn easy.
  
 A good external DAC is key-it can be a fine source with a good DAC and it's so damn user friendly whether your streaming or accessing your own digital files. I do a bit of both. I've got virtually every CD I own-about 13,000 tracks stored on a NAS that I use with Sonos. It's been an affective way for me to access my digital files without involving a PC and supplement with streaming. But, it took some tweaking and effort to get the sound satisfying.


----------



## Focker

markm1 said:


> I've been using Sonos for a couple of years-I think it's great. I started out with just one speaker to listen in the kitchen and ended up w/ a whole system and it's how I listen to much of my music on my main hifi system which I've just upgraded. I still listen to CDs a well, but more and more Sonos is just so darn easy.
> 
> A good external DAC is key-it can be a fine source with a good DAC and it's so damn user friendly whether your streaming or accessing your own digital files. I do a bit of both. I've got virtually every CD I own-about 13,000 tracks stored on a NAS that I use with Sonos. It's been an affective way for me to access my digital files without involving a PC and supplement with streaming. But, it took some tweaking and effort to get the sound satisfying.


 
 Oh yeah, I wouldn't even be doing this without my DAC...I've been considering the NAS solution for a while now, I just wasn't able to ever figure out how to make it work with iTunes. Now it's in play again with Sonos...should be easier to implement. 
  
 I'm really happy with it so far. Was super easy to set up, i love having everything on one app, and it sounds fantastic. Money well spent for sure.


----------



## Krutsch

markm1 said:


> I've been using Sonos for a couple of years-I think it's great. I started out with just one speaker to listen in the kitchen and ended up w/ a whole system and it's how I listen to much of my music on my main hifi system which I've just upgraded. I still listen to CDs a well, but more and more Sonos is just so darn easy.
> 
> A good external DAC is key-it can be a fine source with a good DAC and it's so damn user friendly whether your streaming or accessing your own digital files. I do a bit of both. I've got virtually every CD I own-about 13,000 tracks stored on a NAS that I use with Sonos. It's been an affective way for me to access my digital files without involving a PC and supplement with streaming. *But, it took some tweaking and effort to get the sound satisfying.*


 
  
 Really... can you give examples of what you did to tweak your Sonos setup?


----------



## Theoman

Anyone figure out the grado adapters?


----------



## JoeDoe

theoman said:


> Anyone?




Sorry man, no clue. Their design looks similar to some old hi-fiman iterations, but nothing current.


----------



## Gr33nL34f

williamleonhart said:


> Looks much better than my PS500.
> 
> I hate the letters on the PS500. Way too cheap-looking


 
 i love the font used on the PS500.


----------



## colgatetotal

I like the current PS500e font better than the PS500 font because it matches the other model in the series. At the very least, the lettering doesn't come off like in the Prestige Series models.


----------



## 020Assassin

> At the very least, the lettering doesn't come off like in the Prestige Series models.


 
 Yeah, but those worn-off letters make it look like you're hard-core, man!


----------



## Gr33nL34f

i should of been clear i was referring to the e model.


----------



## markm1

krutsch said:


> Really... can you give examples of what you did to tweak your Sonos setup?


 

 Yes, *really. *
  
 Nothing that most of you don't do already, but most folks on the forums (assumption) that get Sonos enter the building as audiophiles or at least Audio enthusiast. .
  
 For me the journey began with Sonos before owning a headphone, having a speaker rig. Just tech challenged guy with a bunch of CDs with some questions. One computer in the house that was old and couldn't accommodate all of my music. I thought there must be a way to store all of my music in ITunes on one computer and have on once Device. Then, there should be a way to listen to my music through speakers and have it sound pretty good. And, have a decent sounding headphone.
  
 I came with a plan-Sonos speakers, headphone rig and dedicated speaker system in a computer room. That was it.
  
 I started with a Grado 225i and an Ipod. Then, started piecing together a budget stereo and slowly buying components. I'm a teacher and my wife isn't into audio . So, it was $200 here, $500 there kind of thing. It took a little while.
  
 I spent about a year putting my Sonos schiit together. two play 5s and their sub (which is actually really good) in the kitchen. And, I actually do a lot of my listening there-"house music"-not high end but serviceable while I'm getting ready for work or prepping dinner. A playbar for the TV that I sometimes pair with the sub and a roving play 3. Two play 5s or a playbar with their Sub sounds really pretty decent.
  
 The big learning curve was how to store my music with a NAS-I had never even heard of NAS before. Just getting one and figuring out how to store my all music in lossless files and move them from my PC to the NAS where my Sonos accesses all my  music. Then taking several months ripping all of my music into lossless, moving it to the NAS. That was a pain.
  
 And, just this weekend, after putting $ away for about a year, I finally made the move and upgraded my entire speaker system with dedicated DAC that I'm using with Sonos, CD playback, computer. Prior to that I had this integrated amp with DAC (which I'll be selling now).
  
  A week ago I would have said I think my CD playback through my speaker rig still sounds a little better than streaming the same song from my NAS in lossless. Having a separate DAC now with HP amp (so nice), I can barely notice the difference. In fact Sonos may sound slightly better on some tracks-my CD player being the weak link. But, it's just a transport at this point.
  
 If I had all my music in lossless files on a NAS from day one and a nice separate dedicated DAC, there would be no tweaking.
  
 But, I started from scratch. Maybe now time for a higher end HP


----------



## Focker

markm1 said:


> Yes, *really. *
> 
> Nothing that most of you don't do already, but most folks on the forums (assumption) that get Sonos enter the building as audiophiles or at least Audio enthusiast. .
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 That's awesome, man. I agree about the ripping part. When I finally took the time to change over to computer based audio, I was literally ripping CDs all day in between watching tv, sleeping, etc. That's partly why I take so much pride in my collection...it was a lot of work initially. 
  
 I love that Sonos has digital coax...I prefer that to optical. 
  
 I think moving up the headphone chain is a great next step...I was spending time with my Grado 500s last night and music just sounds incredible with the Sonos/Meier rig. Full bodied, crisp lively vocals, tight bass...really really good.


----------



## Focker

I know it sounds kind of silly, but I love my Grado extension cable lol. Does anyone else use it? I have three of them, even though I only use one. Drew at Moon Audio made me a T1 extension cable, and I have an aftermarket 20' cable for my Audeze phones...but I think I like the Grado extension the best..not sure why 
  
 EDIT: I'm listening to "I See Fire" by Ed Sheeran (from the 2nd Hobbit film) via the Sonos/Meier rig, and it's giving me chills on the PS500s.


----------



## joseph69

focker said:


> I know it sounds kind of silly, but I love my Grado extension cable lol. Does anyone else use it? I have three of them, even though I only use one. Drew at Moon Audio made me a T1 extension cable, and I have an aftermarket 20' cable for my Audeze phones...but I think I like the Grado extension the best..not sure why


 
 I've used mine before when sitting at my desk when wanting to use my main rig which is across the room instead of the M/M stack on my desk, but don't really use it much. Maybe you like it best due to the 15' length…I've read anything beyond 15' tends to degrade the sound quality?


----------



## Focker

joseph69 said:


> I've used mine before when sitting at my desk when wanting to use my main rig which is across the room instead of the M/M stack on my desk, but don't really use it much. Maybe you like it best due to the 15' length…I've read anything beyond 15' tends to degrade the sound quality?


 
  
 I've tried to be mindful of that, but so far I don't notice any dropoff...it might very well be there, I just can't detect it. I'll have to connect all three of my grado cables and see if I notice anything with a 45' length lol


----------



## bbophead

I had MartinCustomAudio put the Grado 15' extension cable directly on my 325i cause that's how I roll.


----------



## joseph69

focker said:


> I've tried to be mindful of that, but so far I don't notice any dropoff...it might very well be there, I just can't detect it. I'll have to connect all three of my grado cables and see if I notice anything with a 45' length lol


 
 +1


----------



## Focker

bbophead said:


> I had MartinCustomAudio put the Grado 15' extension cable directly on my 325i cause that's how I roll.


 
  
 You GO, bbop!


----------



## Focker

I've been listenign to mostly MP3 quality tracks for the past month or two once my iTunes and computer started acting a fool...they weren't full 320kbps, I think Amazon's music cloud downsamples them a bit. Anyway, the point is that the 500s really do sound better with lossless tracks. I know a lot of people say you can't tell the difference, and I'm sure it would be harder with 320kbps tracks, but there is just a greater sense of fullness and presence with CD quality lossless files. I'm glad I went through the hassle of putting my entire library onto the Amazon cloud for when I'm on the road or just outside the house, but on my main rig I like-a-da-lossless!


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





focker said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > I had MartinCustomAudio put the Grado 15' extension cable directly on my 325i cause that's how I roll.
> ...


 

 gone, pops, real gone.


----------



## Focker

bbophead said:


> gone, pops, real gone.


 
  
 lol


----------



## Wildcatsare1

focker said:


> I've been listenign to mostly MP3 quality tracks for the past month or two once my iTunes and computer started acting a fool...they weren't full 320kbps, I think Amazon's music cloud downsamples them a bit. Anyway, the point is that the 500s really do sound better with lossless tracks. I know a lot of people say you can't tell the difference, and I'm sure it would be harder with 320kbps tracks, but there is just a greater sense of fullness and presence with CD quality lossless files. I'm glad I went through the hassle of putting my entire library onto the Amazon cloud for when I'm on the road or just outside the house, but on my main rig I like-a-da-lossless!
> [/quote
> 
> There is a huge difference between lossless and MP3 stuff, many of the people who don't hear a difference are "philosophically deaf", they don't want to hear a difference.


----------



## whirlwind

focker said:


> I know it sounds kind of silly, but I love my Grado extension cable lol. Does anyone else use it? I have three of them, even though I only use one. Drew at Moon Audio made me a T1 extension cable, and I have an aftermarket 20' cable for my Audeze phones...but I think I like the Grado extension the best..not sure why
> 
> EDIT: I'm listening to "I See Fire" by Ed Sheeran (from the 2nd Hobbit film) via the Sonos/Meier rig, and it's giving me chills on the PS500s.


 
 Yeah, Focker....I use mine at times, because they reach the couch in the living room....it is a great cable, for sure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....I love it


----------



## desertblues

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, Focker....I use mine at times, because they reach the couch in the living room....it is a great cable, for sure   .....I love it
> [/quote
> 
> Yep, same here. It reaches my recliner and seems to be a high quality cable! ]


----------



## Wildcatsare1

^This^ is why I sold my Alpha Dogs and purchased my Grado's, to free myself from my desk setup and hit the my leather chair! Am loving my "portable" audio brick, IFi iDSD, Apex Audio Glacier to 500e's. 

Enjoyed our snow day with Multi-tasking, jamming tunes and shoveling!


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Oh OK, I purchased mine new and they came with a demo cassette.
> I was about 12yrs old and I caught it on sale for $350.00 from Crazy Eddies in Brooklyn N.Y.
> I've even tried to research online what demo cassette it came with, but no results.


 
  
 I'll keep my eyes peeled, and if I come across one of those cassettes, I'll let you know, And I don't know if you are aware of that, but If I'm not mistaking, I think that you could also buy a strap from JVC.
  
 $350, is a great price, I don't remember what the exchange rate was back then, but here in Canada, it retailed for about $450. I'm guessing that since you bought it new, it must be in very good condition. The only things wrong with mine is that the VU meters lights need to be replaced. I've seen that some people put LED's instead of using the OEM type. Not me though, I like to keep things original, just like cars. If you have pics, I'd like to see them.
  
 I still can't believe how good this thing sounds,, The only thing that I don't like about it, is the volume control. I have a Denon DVD/CD player plugged into it, and sometimes, I just lower my expectations down a few notches, put on a good old CD, dig out my beloved SR80e, and somehow, I'm aways amazed by the result.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

focker said:


> I know it sounds kind of silly, but I love my Grado extension cable lol. Does anyone else use it? I have three of them, even though I only use one. Drew at Moon Audio made me a T1 extension cable, and I have an aftermarket 20' cable for my Audeze phones...but I think I like the Grado extension the best..not sure why
> 
> EDIT: I'm listening to "I See Fire" by Ed Sheeran (from the 2nd Hobbit film) via the Sonos/Meier rig, and it's giving me chills on the PS500s.



Yep! I love mine too. It lets me move from easy chair to PC playing the music, as well as other wanderings. It was Indluded with my PS1000s and it delights me!


----------



## Krutsch

markm1 said:


> Yes, *really. *
> 
> Nothing that most of you don't do already, but most folks on the forums (assumption) that get Sonos enter the building as audiophiles or at least Audio enthusiast. .


 
  
 Oh, OK... nice write-up. And, I agree, the Sonos speakers sound nice.
  
 But I thought you were referring to tweaking the Sonos itself, like special app tricks or something, as opposed to upgrading or adding system components.


----------



## Krutsch

focker said:


> I know it sounds kind of silly, but I love my Grado extension cable lol. Does anyone else use it? I have three of them, even though I only use one. Drew at Moon Audio made me a T1 extension cable, and I have an aftermarket 20' cable for my Audeze phones...but I think I like the Grado extension the best..not sure why
> 
> EDIT: I'm listening to "I See Fire" by Ed Sheeran (from the 2nd Hobbit film) via the Sonos/Meier rig, and it's giving me chills on the PS500s.


 

 I use mine (all 15' of it) to reach from my 2-channel system to my favorite living room chair. It's a nice cable.


----------



## maxifunk

So, what is your favorite Craft beer to enjoy while listening to your Grado's?
 I can not recommend these GREATbeers enough Thirsty Dog Wulver or Weyerbacher Quad two great beers that go well with any genre of music.


----------



## SolidMusic

wildcatsare1 said:


> focker said:
> 
> 
> > I've been listenign to mostly MP3 quality tracks for the past month or two once my iTunes and computer started acting a fool...they weren't full 320kbps, I think Amazon's music cloud downsamples them a bit. Anyway, the point is that the 500s really do sound better with lossless tracks. I know a lot of people say you can't tell the difference, and I'm sure it would be harder with 320kbps tracks, but there is just a greater sense of fullness and presence with CD quality lossless files. I'm glad I went through the hassle of putting my entire library onto the Amazon cloud for when I'm on the road or just outside the house, but on my main rig I like-a-da-lossless!
> ...


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I'll keep my eyes peeled, and if I come across one of those cassettes, I'll let you know, And I don't know if you are aware of that, but If I'm not mistaking, I think that you could also buy a strap from JVC.
> 
> $350, is a great price, I don't remember what the exchange rate was back then, but here in Canada, it retailed for about $450. I'm guessing that since you bought it new, it must be in very good condition. The only things wrong with mine is that the VU meters lights need to be replaced. I've seen that some people put LED's instead of using the OEM type. Not me though, I like to keep things original, just like cars. If you have pics, I'd like to see them.
> 
> I still can't believe how good this thing sounds,, The only thing that I don't like about it, is the volume control. I have a Denon DVD/CD player plugged into it, and sometimes, I just lower my expectations down a few notches, put on a good old CD, dig out my beloved SR80e, and somehow, I'm aways amazed by the result.


 
 Yes, I also had the strap for mine, as it was heavy to carry around when I was younger...I believe it was red.
 I no longer have the JVC in my possession, my brother had taken it many, many years ago to use, and it ended up living in his garage and is still in works fine, but the cosmetic condition isn't the greatest. I didn't like the separate L/R sliding volume control either.
 Thanks.


----------



## Zuqi

Hi all, I am interested in buying a pair of buttoned RS1 as I am curious about how the old school Grado sound like. If any RS1 owner here is interested, please send me a PM, thanks in advance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 http://www.head-fi.org/t/755380/wtb-grado-rs1-buttoned-excellent-condition


----------



## markm1

krutsch said:


> Oh, OK... nice write-up. And, I agree, the Sonos speakers sound nice.
> 
> But I thought you were referring to tweaking the Sonos itself, like special app tricks or something, as opposed to upgrading or adding system components.


 

 No, nothing like that. Although I know Wyred 4 Sound has something they call a Sonos Connect Modification.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

solidmusic said:


> A few days ago I received a music file whose extension is FLAC and to pass them to the iPod had to convert to MP3, and then i trying to distinguish any difference in sound between the FLAC file and MP3, and not " feel " the difference .
> I read a very interesting article in The Guardian the following:
> "CD audio is digitally sampled at 44kHz, which sampling theory says can capture any frequency up to 22kHz - the upper limit of human hearing."
> 
> I leave here the link: www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/aug/21/mp3-cd-24-bit-audio-music-hi-res




A nice article about three other music lockers debating the merits of hi Rez, sounded like they all three could tell the difference, but which was better wasn't agreed upon. A couple of issues, greater bit rate, reduces grunge/noise and improves clarity not extending music beyond human hearing. That clarity improves tone, making reproduced music sound more "real". The other is that audio engineers understand audio, but not the psychology behind how music is percieved, which goes beyond hearing, there is feeling, and even acoustic cues beyond measurable hearing. But this is the wrong thread and OT, so let's say most of the speciality audio press, see this month's Audiostream and myself (an N of 1), disagree with the Guardian's Authors premise.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

solidmusic said:


> A few days ago I received a music file whose extension is FLAC and to pass them to the iPod had to convert to MP3, and then i trying to distinguish any difference in sound between the FLAC file and MP3, and not " feel " the difference .
> I read a very interesting article in The Guardian the following:
> "CD audio is digitally sampled at 44kHz, which sampling theory says can capture any frequency up to 22kHz - the upper limit of human hearing."
> 
> I leave here the link: www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/aug/21/mp3-cd-24-bit-audio-music-hi-res


 
 On the matter of lossless vs lossy, I think it has more to do with our gears rather than our ears. When I was using cheap Chinese headphones, I ripped my CDs into 128kbs AAC (had an ipod), cos honestly I couldn't hear any difference at all. When I bought my first "audiophile" cans (Grado SR60i and HD448), the difference was night and day. I started buying music from iTunes and ripping CDs into 320ks. With my current gears (O2 ODAC/LD I+ and Grados), I still don't feel that it's necessary to use FLAC. However on my friend's Aune S16, I could hear the difference. But until I have the money to be >$500 DAC, I think I'll still have to stay with AAC and MP3. I don't have money to buy HDDs and store all the music in FLAC, anyway.


----------



## Krutsch

markm1 said:


> No, nothing like that. Although I know Wyred 4 Sound has something they call a Sonos Connect Modification.


 

 I looked at that enhancement. On paper, it seems very cool, but that requires one to really believe in the jitter madness.
  
 And, for the cost ($850.00 US?) you are in the range of a really nice streamer, like a Marantz NA8005 (on my wish list for my head-fi rig, although Sonos has taken over the other rooms in my house).


----------



## markm1

krutsch said:


> I looked at that enhancement. On paper, it seems very cool, but that requires one to really believe in the jitter madness.
> 
> And, for the cost ($850.00 US?) you are in the range of a really nice streamer, like a Marantz NA8005 (on my wish list for my head-fi rig, although Sonos has taken over the other rooms in my house).


 

 I thought the same thing-overpriced. I mean you can send them your connect and have them install the mod for about $550 if you can live without your connect while they do the work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 My sense is  a good modern DAC takes care of some things their mod supposedly does-in terms of jitter even though I totally cop to not comprehending what exactly jitter means. I just know you don't want it!
  
  I do find with my new system with higher end components there is more of an issue of isolating components to avoid noise/interference. Sometimes when I play sonos on my speaker system I hear a noise when I hit play-it's like a light scratching or static sound-it tends to engage just when I hit the play command. I've wondered....hmmm? Is that jitter?


----------



## bpcans

maxifunk said:


> So, what is your favorite Craft beer to enjoy while listening to your Grado's?
> I can not recommend these GREATbeers enough Thirsty Dog Wulver or Weyerbacher Quad two great beers that go well with any genre of music.


Of late my choice has been Surly "Furious". www.surlybrewing.com


----------



## Krutsch

markm1 said:


> I thought the same thing-overpriced. I mean you can send them your connect and have them install the mod for about $550 if you can live without your connect while they do the work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ah... likely cause is your DAC is not muting before locking on the digital signal. My Rega DAC does this when it changes sample rates.


----------



## jaywillin

back to the extension cable topic, i don't have a grado cable, i bought a mogami cable a while back, and it's very nice , high quality
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Mogami-Gold-EXT-10-Headphone/dp/B001J9BQP4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1424189705&sr=8-1&keywords=mogami+headphone+extension+cable
  
 i use it when i watch movies/tv with headphones, and i'm in the old lazy boy


----------



## markm1

krutsch said:


> Ah... likely cause is your DAC is not muting before locking on the digital signal. My Rega DAC does this when it changes sample rates.


 

 Thank you! One of the things I love about Headfi is tapping into people who know a lot more than I do about gear


----------



## Focker

wildcatsare1 said:


> Enjoyed our snow day with Multi-tasking, jamming tunes and shoveling!


 
  
 Speaking of snow days...
  
 As I posted earlier on Monday, I had my PS500s hooked up to the main Meier rig and was really enjoying them with the Sonos. Well, as often happens in the Atlanta area (and as is somewhat embarrassing for those of us who are transplants from the north), the temp dropped and it rained. Once again it put the fear of God in everyone, and although a MIRACLE prevented the electricity from staying off completely after it flickered on-off-of-off-on-off-on-off-on-off- for a half hour, of course the cable and internet went out and stayed out until about 30 min ago. Oddly enough, the damn 4G service on my phone went out too, which has never happened. So what is a technology dependent Gen X'er to do? Well, although my iTunes remote app never would pass the lossless files on my computer over my network when the internet service went down, I could hear the Sonos whispering to me, "dude...I ain't no iTunes...give me the rock". I looked at Sonos, his little white light beaming with pride...and I said, "okay Sonos...okay...". I hit play on the Sonos app, and sure enough, Amos Lee's beautiful vocals came through in all its splendor in the earcups of my Grado 500s. Thankfully I had already downloaded a few podcasts earlier in the day when I tested that aspect of the Sonos app, so between my music and my podcasts, I had all the entertainment I could ask for allllll night. 
  
 Oh, and to Whirlwind, Desertblues, Wildcatsare1, KayandJohn, and Krutsch...keep on rockin' out with your Grado extension cables out!!!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

^Focker, happy to hear that that you are surviving the Great 2015 Atlanta Ice Storm!!! We ended up with about 9", the problem is we won't be above 28F until Saturday, like I am back in Chaska!!!

If my company takes off Alphretta is in my Family's future, so next we can brave one of those hard Atlanta winters! 

Rock on, Garth!!!!


----------



## markm1

One thing about Sonos-I think you have to have to realize how awesome it is. You can literally start with a little $200 speaker and a bridge and get as crazy as you want to from there. For someone who is technically challenged, it's rare to find a product that actually delivers what the marketing hype claims it does. It started my path to audio insanity for better or worse.


----------



## Focker

wildcatsare1 said:


> ^Focker, happy to hear that that you are surviving the Great 2015 Atlanta Ice Storm!!! We ended up with about 9", the problem is we won't be above 28F until Saturday, like I am back in Chaska!!!
> 
> If my company takes off Alphretta is in my Family's future, so next we can brave one of those hard Atlanta winters!
> 
> Rock on, Garth!!!!


 
  
 LOL...Alpharetta is a nice part of the metro area...lots going on over there. I actually lived in Roswell when I first moved here in '99, which is right next to Alpharetta. Good times! 
  
 I saw that Gwinnett county (fastest growing county in Georgia) was trending on Twitter...What lol


----------



## Focker

markm1 said:


> One thing about Sonos-I think you have to have to realize how awesome it is. You can literally start with a little $200 speaker and a bridge and get as crazy as you want to from there. For someone who is technically challenged, it's rare to find a product that actually delivers what the marketing hype claims it does. It started my path to audio insanity for better or worse.


 
  
 It's been such a breeze, man. It did all the work...I was just here for moral support and to enjoy the benefits   
  
 It's just so nice to hear lossless audio through the Grados again...it's been quite a while


----------



## markm1

focker said:


> It's been such a breeze, man. It did all the work...I was just here for moral support and to enjoy the benefits
> 
> It's just so nice to hear lossless audio through the Grados again...it's been quite a while


 

 Yup-now people will grumble about the lack of "audiophile SQ" in their speakers which is B.S. For wireless speakers around the house they sound good. I know their are companies catering to the audiophile community. But it will be hard to come up with something as you say as easy with as many user friendly features. Use your cell phone to control it, go to a PC, a pad anything. And, if you have all your stuff in lossless-bingo it's there playing on their $2-700 speakers or on your high end $50,000 system if that's what you have.
  
 I recently auditioned some nice equipment at an audio store with really gorgeous high end tube gear, speakers etc. and they used Sonos. I asked why and they said, because it's the easiest most convenient thing in the world. They would have plaid vinyl, but they give customers an Ipad with the Sonos software and tell you to listen to whatever you want to through Rhapsody-that's their source for systems that cost tens of thousands of dollars. That was an eye opener. Sonos can be high end if your gear is. Now it doesn't do high res stuff, but for my ears my lossless files are where it's at.
  
 Loving my new Nuprime DAC 10H where I can listen to my speakers or my RS1 from the same device/source.  No more switching cables!


----------



## Focker

markm1 said:


> Yup-now people will grumble about the lack of "audiophile SQ" in their speakers which is B.S. For wireless speakers around the house they sound good. I know their are companies catering to the audiophile community. But it will be hard to come up with something as you say as easy with as many user friendly features. Use your cell phone to control it, go to a PC, a pad anything. And, if you have all your stuff in lossless-bingo it's there playing on their $2-700 speakers or on your high end $50,000 system if that's what you have.
> 
> I recently auditioned some nice equipment at an audio store with really gorgeous high end tube gear, speakers etc. and they used Sonos. I asked why and they said, because it's the easiest most convenient thing in the world. They would have plaid vinyl, but they give customers an Ipad with the Sonos software and tell you to listen to whatever you want to through Rhapsody-that's their source for systems that cost tens of thousands of dollars. That was an eye opener. Sonos can be high end if your gear is. Now it doesn't do high res stuff, but for my ears my lossless files are where it's at.
> 
> Loving my new Nuprime DAC 10H where I can listen to my speakers or my RS1 from the same device/source.  No more switching cables!


 
  
  
 I"m with ya, man. Like I said a few posts back, I probably wouldn't want to have the Sonos analog outs paired with my main rig, but as a transport it's all I need and it sounds fantastic paired with the Meier Daccord. I think I just draw the line at "jitter"...doesn't matter to me if it's audible or not, cause I know what I'm hearing, and I've been in this hobby long enough and heard too many high end rigs to know that what I'm hearing is excellent sound. If others prefer to use a higher end music server or something like that, all the power to 'em. There's a lot of amazing products out there. But even though I've only had this thing for a couple days now, I already have close to 15 hours on it, and I couldn't be happier. It's worked perfectly on my iPHone, on my Kindle, and it indexed my entire collection on my laptop in about 20 mins. Absolutely no frustration, and lots of glorious music


----------



## one1speed

bpcans said:


> Of late my choice has been Surly "Furious". www.surlybrewing.com


 
  
 Big fan of good brew, haven't tried your selection yet. In the twin cities, by any chance? I listen while I'm working, so don't drink while listening, don't generally have the time to sit down and listen otherwise.
  
 I lean towards a good, stiff IPA, or Belgian. Of course I'd never turn down an interesting dark beer either. Currently have Six Point Resin, Alchemist Heady Topper, Jackie O's Mystic Mama, and a great Saison handy (forget the name of the Saison). Not a quantity drinker, but love to be adventurous and try good, new brews when I can. Luckily the wife has developed quite a taste for the IPAs as well, so we always have something good on-hand. One special bottle we have, in addition to the Heady, is Founder's Devil Dancer Imperial IPA. You buy these 12 oz bottles individually, a special treat:
  
 http://foundersbrewing.com/our-beer/devil-dancer/


----------



## whirlwind

maxifunk said:


> So, what is your favorite Craft beer to enjoy while listening to your Grado's?
> I can not recommend these GREATbeers enough Thirsty Dog Wulver or Weyerbacher Quad two great beers that go well with any genre of music.


 
 Anything by Great Lakes....It is wonderful
  
 https://www.greatlakesbrewing.com/home


----------



## ruthieandjohn

The more beer I drink, the better my headphones (AND my singing along) sounds (to me!).


----------



## maxifunk

bpcans said:


> Of late my choice has been Surly "Furious". www.surlybrewing.com


 

 I have not had this one just recently got in the craft beer vibe I will be looking for it.


----------



## maxifunk

one1speed said:


> Big fan of good brew, haven't tried your selection yet. In the twin cities, by any chance? I listen while I'm working, so don't drink while listening, don't generally have the time to sit down and listen otherwise.
> 
> I lean towards a good, stiff IPA, or Belgian. Of course I'd never turn down an interesting dark beer either. Currently have Six Point Resin, Alchemist Heady Topper, Jackie O's Mystic Mama, and a great Saison handy (forget the name of the Saison). Not a quantity drinker, but love to be adventurous and try good, new brews when I can. Luckily the wife has developed quite a taste for the IPAs as well, so we always have something good on-hand. One special bottle we have, in addition to the Heady, is Founder's Devil Dancer Imperial IPA. You buy these 12 oz bottles individually, a special treat:
> 
> http://foundersbrewing.com/our-beer/devil-dancer/


 

 I haven't had any Founders brews as of yet but I do have some Bell's Hopslam on its way to me. Heady Topper I wish I wish. Friday night's selection will most likely be The Bruery Sucre.


----------



## maxifunk

whirlwind said:


> Anything by Great Lakes....It is wonderful
> 
> https://www.greatlakesbrewing.com/home


 

 I'll add them to my list also this is exactly what i was hoping for to find breweries I did not know about to add to my list of brews to try.
 I do not drink everyday maybe once a week twice on weekend with good friends and good food. This up coming weekend I am going to Jam session and the entry fee is 2 craft beers this ought to be a fun.


----------



## maxifunk

Question to the group where is a good place to by wood cups for my SR60's?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

maxifunk said:


> I have not had this one just recently got in the craft beer vibe I will be looking for it.


 

 Building upon the Grado tradition started by Elijah Wood and Zach Cowie, which used wood from barrels of Bushmill's Irish Whisky to make the ear cups of the limited-edition Grado Bushmills...
  
 kayandjohn introduce the Grado Old Milwaukee Light Headphones Limited Edition... ear cups carefully crafted from the broken bottle bottoms that once held Old Milwaukee Beer (but that were emptied into the mouths of the craftsmen!)
  
 These fine glass-cupped headphones, the first truly closed headphones from Grado, remain infused with the increasingly-stinky dirty glass permanently infused with the stench of ageing Old Milwaukee, reminding listeners of the dangers of drinking old beer.
  
 No high-falutin' hoity-toity craft beer here, this is the original beer as enjoyed by the ubiquitous Joe Sixpack.
  
 "Old Milwaukee Light Grado headphones... the lowest common denominator in headphone design!"
  
 Available for 99 cents each... act now and we'll include a second pair for free - just pay separate postage and handling!


----------



## wormsdriver

Ah, I've been waiting for you my long lost friend!

  

  
 Just picked them up from the post office earlier today...


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> Ah, I've been waiting for you my long lost friend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Whewwww.... just BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## maxifunk

ruthieandjohn said:


> Building upon the Grado tradition started by Elijah Wood and Zach Cowie, which used wood from barrels of Bushmill's Irish Whisky to make the ear cups of the limited-edition Grado Bushmills...
> 
> kayandjohn introduce the Grado Old Milwaukee Light Headphones Limited Edition... ear cups carefully crafted from the broken bottle bottoms that once held Old Milwaukee Beer (but that were emptied into the mouths of the craftsmen!)
> 
> ...


 

 Now that is classic LMAO!


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> Ah, I've been waiting for you my long lost friend!
> Just picked them up from the post office earlier today...


 
 Very nice, the wood looks like a nice dark color, congratulations, enjoy!


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> Whewwww.... just BEAUTIFUL!


 
  
  


joseph69 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, I've been waiting for you my long lost friend!
> ...


 
 thanks guys! it took about three weeks(?) to get 'em back from Grado. Drivers and cable were replaced.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

wormsdriver said:


> thanks guys! it took about three weeks(?) to get 'em back from Grado. Drivers and cable were replaced.




Are those the same cable and red drivers now found innocent he E Series? They are beautiful!!!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

ruthieandjohn said:


> Building upon the Grado tradition started by Elijah Wood and Zach Cowie, which used wood from barrels of Bushmill's Irish Whisky to make the ear cups of the limited-edition Grado Bushmills...
> 
> kayandjohn introduce the Grado Old Milwaukee Light Headphones Limited Edition... ear cups carefully crafted from the broken bottle bottoms that once held Old Milwaukee Beer (but that were emptied into the mouths of the craftsmen!)
> 
> ...




K&J, I am seeking something with the bouquet of the Cuyahoga River at low tide, so we can do flaming shots while listening to Marylyn Mansion....


----------



## wormsdriver

wildcatsare1 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > thanks guys! it took about three weeks(?) to get 'em back from Grado. Drivers and cable were replaced.
> ...


 
  
 Nope. Still the 8 conductor cable found on the "i" series, and I believe the drivers are also "i" series (with a tint of red on the back).
 I had ask Grado if they would upgrade to the new drivers and cable, but no go. They said the new e series drivers don't fit on my old cups. It don't look like they fit in the new e series cups either, but that didn't stop them from slappin' them on there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  


Spoiler: Boing!!!


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Whewwww.... just BEAUTIFUL!
> ...


 
 I thought those were the new drivers, for sure....anyway, they are beautiful cans.
  
 Congrats, worms.


----------



## wormsdriver

yes sir, thanks! I left them at home burning in, see if I hear any difference since I last heard them some hours ago...


----------



## maxifunk

Nothing Like a Great Tenor Bass melody to start your day off right!!!!!


----------



## maxifunk

maxifunk said:


> Nothing Like a Great Tenor Bass melody to start your day off right!!!!!


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> Ah, I've been waiting for you my long lost friend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 i'm jealous


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Happy Lunar New Year, guys!


----------



## Focker

jaywillin said:


> i'm jealous


 
  
 Me too, that darker wood looks fantastic!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

williamleonhart said:


> Happy Lunar New Year, guys!




Happy Lunar New Year back at you!!! Have a great one.


----------



## whirlwind

focker said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > i'm jealous
> ...


 
 +1....man, it sure does.


----------



## jaywillin

hadn't heard the mule play this before


----------



## Shoopdawoop993

So I received my Ps500's! #3830 according to the earcups (used on amazon) and when i first got them, I wasn't blown away. But the more I listen to them the more I love them (Stockholm syndrome?). 
 Recently I tried going through my Peavy KB/A 30 Keyboard Amp after my Fiio e10k, and for some reason, despite the mono audio and the hissing, and the slight distortion, Its sounds fantastic. I know its an insult to the grado's ability to reproduce the fine detail in the reccording bla bla bla, but there is something about the timbre of the amp (its warmth? im pretty sure its not a tube amp) that just makes it rock. Maybe its the way it makes the drums in your face, or the guitars scream. I really enjoy it. 
  
 Here's some Cactus for your time.


----------



## bbophead

wildcatsare1 said:


> williamleonhart said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Lunar New Year, guys!
> ...


 

 Hey, let's get drunk and BE somebody!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

First day of New Year and I'm just sitting in a dark room listening to Post-Rock. The PS500 was made for these!


----------



## Focker

williamleonhart said:


> First day of New Year and I'm just sitting in a dark room listening to Post-Rock. The PS500 was made for these!


 
  
 Grados in the dark...hell yeah!!


----------



## Focker

Hey guys, here are my early impressions of the RS-2e Grados that I posted in the "e" thread for anyone interested: 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/722571/grado-e-series/3720#post_11339526


----------



## ruthieandjohn

focker said:


> Hey guys, here are my early impressions of the RS-2e Grados that I posted in the "e" thread for anyone interested:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/722571/grado-e-series/3720#post_11339526


 
 Really enjoyed reading your impressions, @Focker. 
  
 I liked your comparison to the PS-500s.  Did you have any chance to compare them to either the RS-1i (or -e) or the RS-2i?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*COMPARING THE SENNHEISER HD 800, THE GRADO PS1000, AND THE GRADO RS1i*
  
*Introduction:*
  
 About a year ago, I developed a set of 10 features, associated with 4 recordings, and used them in comparative listening tests of 3 headphones at a time. I performed 10 such 3-way compares, each with its own post detailing the work, and summarized in the table here:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/723136/battle-of-the-bassys-beats-pro-yamaha-pro-500-and-beats-studio-2013-compared#post_10634722
  
 Since then, I have acquired several top-end headphones, so I thought I would apply that same comparison method and post my results here.
  
*Test Method:*
  
I used four songs, all encoded in Apple Lossless Format at CD quality (I actually bought the CDs and ripped them... no internet download involved) and played by my Apple iPod Touch 5th Gen (this particular Apple player has an unusually low output impedance and unusually high quality for a portable system):
  

"You're Going To Miss Me When I'm Gone," by Band of Heathens, from their album _One Foot In The Ether_ (used for fidelity of drum sound, positional resolution of two vocalists, and ability to discern pitch of string bass passages);
"Spanish Harlem," by Rebecca Pidgeon, on _The Ultimate Demonstration Disc_ of Chesky records (used to assess female vocals, transparency, the attack of finger on bass string, and high resolution discrimination of differences in shaker shakes)_;_
"Symphony No. 3 in C Minor Op. 78 (Organ Symphony) - IV" by Camille Saint Saens played by Charles Munch and the Boston Symphony (used to assess the "ripping" sound of well-rendered lower brass and organ reed pipes, and the ability to hear a very small entrance amidst a bombastic chord of orchestra and organ at full tilt);
"Throwback" by B.o.B. on _Underground Luxury_ (used to assess ability of a bass tone, specifically lowest C on piano at about 32 Hz, to pick me up by the throat and shake me!)
  
The 10 tests were as follows:
  

*Transparency*:  What is between me and the music?  A felt cloth?  A "Sennheiser veil?" A frosted window?  Dirty window?  Clear Saran wrap?  or nothing?  At its best, makes me forget I am listening on headphones and am in room with musicians.
*Width of sound stage*:  How far to the left and to the right, (yes, AND up and down in best cases) does it seem the musical sources are arranged?
*Positional resolution*:  Can I distinguish a difference in position of two singers in Song 1?
*Bass visceral*:  Does the bass in third verse of Song 4 actually shake me? Or do I just hear it?
*Drum "twang": * At start of Song 1, do the bass and tom tom drumhead have a tone and a pitch, rather than just a thump?
*Bass pitch perception*:  For the complicated bass runs in Song 1, do I hear a pitch with sufficient accuracy to sing or transcribe the part?
*Bass finger pluck*:  Do I hear the actual impact of fingers on the bass string just before hearing its sound on Song 2?
*Shaker variation*:  In Song 2, verse 3, do the various shaker shakes sound a bit different from each other, as they should?
*"Ripping" of organ / brass*:  In Song 3, is there the sensation of hearing each vibration of the French horn and low organ reed tones (sort of the tonal counterpart to hearing a "pitch" from a drumhead in Test 5);
*Discern added chord*:  About 1:38 into Song 3, after the full orchestra and organ hold a chord at the top of a passage, can I hear a small number of orchestra instruments join in, as sort of an echo, in the second measure of that chord?
  
These tests generally emphasize what I find most pleasing in a headphone, namely high-frequency-related features including transparency, upper harmonics of sounds from drum-head, brass, organ pipe, and string bass, and high-resolution effects such as fine detail of each shaker sound and the finger on the bass string.  Only one test (#4) appeals to my emerging "bass-head" nature -- hence bass response is under-represented in these tests.
  
 For each of the 10 tests, I ranked each headphone against the other two, operating two at a time and repeating comparisons on each test and each pair until I could either rank order the three headphones as first place, second place, or third place, or determined that I could not rank two (a tie) or sometimes, all three (a three-way tie).  I assigned 3 points for first place, 2 points for second place, and 1 point for third place.  If two headphones tied for first place, I awarded each 2.5 points and gave the lowest-performing headphone 1 point, and if two headphones timed for second place, I award the top scorer 3 points and the two ties 1.5 points each, thereby preserving the fact that each total across headphones was kept at 6 points (1 + 2 + 3 = 2.5 + 2.5 + 1 = 1.5 + 1.5 + 3 = 6).  Likewise, if all tied, I awarded all 2 points (3 x 2 = 6).
  
 In the comparison chart that is below, I also color-coded each headphone for each test by blue ("first prize" = 3 points), red (second prize = 2 points), or yellow (3rd prize = 1 point).  Ties for first place are shown as light purple (red + blue, 2.5 points);  ties for second place are orange (red + yellow, 1.5 points). 
  
*Headphones Tested:*
  
 I tested the Sennheiser HD 800, driven by the Sennheiser HDVD 800 DAC/amp, the Grado PS1000, driven by the Joseph Grado Signature Products HPA-1, and the Grado RS1i,driven by the Grado RA-1 amp.  Hence, each headphone is driven by an amplifier from its manufacturer, presumably well matched to its respective headphone.
  
 More pictorially, here are the headphones and amps:
  

*Sennheiser HD 800 headphone driven by Sennheiser HDVD 800 amp.*
  

*Grado PS1000s driven by Joseph Grado HPA-1 amp.*
  

*Grado RS-1i headphones driven by Grado RA-1 amp.*
  
*Results:*
  
 The Sennheiser HD 800 distinguished itself by its larger sound stage.  One had the impression when putting the HD 800 headphones on of poking one's head up through the stage in the center of the musical ensemble, surrounding one with music.  It was also the most comfortable of the headphones.  However, in side-by-side comparisons with the two Grados, it clearly had a less transparent sound, almost as if one were listening to the HD 800 through a speaker cloth that was removed for the two Grados.  The HD 800 had the most palpable sub bass (Test #4), though the PS 1000 and RS-1i were tied and not far behind.
  
 The Grado PS1000s were significantly more transparent than the Sennheisers.  They had just as much detail and a very large sound stage, almost but not quite as large as the HD 800s.  They were comfortable, but not quite so much as the HD 800s.  However, for very low and powerful organ notes such as the first chord on the Saint-Saens Organ Symphony (song #3 above), they had an odd distortion in the low notes, almost as if the signal were clipping.  I never noticed that before, and I actually switched amps to be sure it was not an artifact of the HPA-1 amp... it wasn't.
  
 The Grado RS-1is were even more transparent than the Grado PS1000s.  This helped it win out on several high-frequency-related tests, including transparency, perception of the actual pitch of a bass note, and to tie on high resolution tests with the PS 1000s.  It was the least comfortable on the ears, though also the lightest (not a scoring point in the table below) and it had the smallest sound stage.
  
 (click on table to render it legible!)

  
 It is most illuminating to look at each feature to compare the three headphones; however it is most tempting to add up all the scores to see which headphone came out "the best." 
  
 Differences of fewer than three points are insignificant.  With the HD 800 scoring 20, the PS 1000 scoring 19, and the RS-1i scoring 21, each headphone's total score is essentially equal.  Had I chosen a different mix of 10 tests, for example put in more tests of bass power at the expense of several treble-related tests, the totals would change.  If soundstage is important to you, it should contribute more than one out of 10 criteria. So each total is just an equal weighting of the particular features that I chose as important to me, and have no significance beyond that


----------



## markm1

Very cool!


----------



## Focker

ruthieandjohn said:


> Really enjoyed reading your impressions, @Focker.
> 
> I liked your comparison to the PS-500s.  Did you have any chance to compare them to either the RS-1i (or -e) or the RS-2i?
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
 Thanks so much...and by the way, amazing job on that comparative review! That was really well done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Unfortunately I've never heard the RS-2i, and when I did order the RS-1i from Amazon about two years ago I got a bum pair that somehow got mixed up on their end. It was a pair someone had returned to Amazon for a defect, and somehow it was sent to me...so the RS-1i experiment never got off the ground. I've heard/owned the 60i, 80i, 325i, 500, GS1k, and now of course the RS-2e.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ruthieandjohn said:


> *COMPARING THE SENNHEISER HD 800, THE GRADO PS1000, AND THE GRADO RS1i*


 
 It was posts like these that drew me to head-fi 5 years ago! Thanks for the detailed posts. Guess I'm gonna have to re-evaluate the PS1000 some day soon.


----------



## kramer5150

ruthieandjohn said:


> *COMPARING THE SENNHEISER HD 800, THE GRADO PS1000, AND THE GRADO RS1i*


 
 !!!
  
 that was a really really cool review.  I don't think I have ever seen one done like that with dedicated amps to go with each can.  I am willing to bet if you switched up the music selection, your results would be totally different, maybe even a land-slide in favor of one or another.
  
 Further illustrates just how important amp-headphone synergy can be.  In the case of the RS1i + RA1 rig the results far exceed the Bill of materials.  Just a handful of select parts can result in something really special.
  
 I too buy my CDs and burn them Apple lossless .m4a and 192k mp3 for those times I'm less critical and need compression (iPhone)... IMHO its the only way.


----------



## Focker

kramer5150 said:


> I too buy my CDs and burn them Apple lossless


 
  
 You can create a massive library doing it this way...I often will find a used CD for like $2-3 shipped, rip it and throw it in a box in the closet never to be heard from again. Doesn't matter if the case is cracked or if it's missing the insert...as long as the disc is clean and can be ripped, you're golden. That's primarily how I got to 10,000 tracks over the past few years...and that's actually small compared to what others have put together.


----------



## Krutsch

focker said:


> You can create a massive library doing it this way...I often will find a used CD for like $2-3 shipped, rip it and throw it in a box in the closet never to be heard from again. Doesn't matter if the case is cracked or if it's missing the insert...as long as the disc is clean and can be ripped, you're golden. That's primarily how I got to 10,000 tracks over the past few years...and that's actually small compared to what others have put together.


 

 +1 ... used CDs from Amazon is my primary source of new-old-stock music.


----------



## kramer5150

My local public library of all places!!  TONS of CDs at my local branches.  Its a great way to sample new music.  I too buy used CDs on Amazon.  Yep $2-3 is not uncommon.
  
 I like the idea of ME controlling MY DATA.  I can rip/burn it however I want, whatever bit rate or file type I WANT.  The download music industry has completely brainwashed people into giving up this most basic freedom.  I just don't understand it.  There got that off my chest... Time for some Moody Blues and my RS1 to put a feel-good smile on my face.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

focker said:


> You can create a massive library doing it this way...I often will find a used CD for like $2-3 shipped, rip it and throw it in a box in the closet never to be heard from again. Doesn't matter if the case is cracked or if it's missing the insert...as long as the disc is clean and can be ripped, you're golden. That's primarily how I got to 10,000 tracks over the past few years...and that's actually small compared to what others have put together.


 
 The CDs I rip are often borrowed from friends...
  
 Can't complain much about the quality of AAC from iTunes, so that's my fav source of music


----------



## Focker

williamleonhart said:


> The CDs I rip are often borrowed from friends...
> 
> Can't complain much about the quality of AAC from iTunes, so that's my fav source of music


 
  
 Just a suggestion, but you may want to rip in Apple Lossless just so you have the lossless version...then if space is a concern when you sync with your iPod/iPhone, there is a setting you can choose where it'll put an AAC version on the device while still keeping it in lossless format on the computer. Sort of the best of both worlds. That way just in case you ever want a lossless file in the future, you still have it.


----------



## Focker

krutsch said:


> +1 ... used CDs from Amazon is my primary source of new-old-stock music.


 
  
 I love that Amazon has such a huge community of 3rd party sellers...I can't remember the last time there was a CD I wanted that wasn't availalbe as a used disc, too. I love that Amazon has a huge library of $5 mp3 albums, but why choose that when you can buy the actual CD for the same money or less? It's a no-brainer, in my opinion.


----------



## Focker

kramer5150 said:


> I too buy used CDs on Amazon.  Yep $2-3 is not uncommon.
> 
> I like the idea of ME controlling MY DATA.  I can rip/burn it however I want, whatever bit rate or file type I WANT.


 
  
 I couldn't agree more. I love that we have services like Spotify and Tidal, and I know that probably for many people that makes a personal music library obsolete. I'm with you, though...I love having my own library that I can take pride in and create/maintain in whatever way I choose. I don't know how much I have invested in my entire library, but it's a lot...and it's taken me about nine years to grow it to this point. I just prefer to have my own as opposed to using a service.


----------



## kramer5150

focker said:


> Just a suggestion, but you may want to rip in Apple Lossless just so you have the lossless version...then if space is a concern when you sync with your iPod/iPhone, there is a setting you can choose where it'll put an AAC version on the device while still keeping it in lossless format on the computer. Sort of the best of both worlds. That way just in case you ever want a lossless file in the future, you still have it.


 
 x2.
  
 Heres what gets me... todays download music industry has totally blindfolded people from the REAL TRUTH.  It has nothing to do with sound quality, or "can you hear a difference on a blind ABX test" or are your ears "golden enough" to hear a difference?... All that is audiophile "noise".  Its a sham and a cover up to the REAL TRUTH.  Which is that consumers are slowly and voluntarily giving up their  freedom of choice.  Its YOUR data, YOU should be the one deciding what file format and / or what compression rate.... not the service provider.
  
 I see it happening to my kids, my family members... As a guitar player and a passionate fan of music listening, I feel like I am Neo trapped in The music industry Matrix.


----------



## HPiper

kramer5150 said:


> x2.
> 
> Heres what gets me... todays download music industry has totally blindfolded people from the REAL TRUTH.  It has nothing to do with sound quality, or "can you hear a difference on a blind ABX test" or are your ears "golden enough" to hear a difference?... All that is audiophile "noise".  Its a sham and a cover up to the REAL TRUTH.  Which is that consumers are slowly and voluntarily giving up their  freedom of choice.  Its YOUR data, YOU should be the one deciding what file format and / or what compression rate.... not the service provider.
> 
> I see it happening to my kids, my family members... As a guitar player and a passionate fan of music listening, I feel like I am Neo trapped in The music industry Matrix.


 

 It took me quite a while to educate my son to the fact that mp3's were NOT real music. That was all he and his friends ever listened to and he thought that was it. I had to give him my pair of Sr325's and a good amplifier to change his mind but he came around real fast once he was exposed to the 'truth' of lossless music vs mp3.


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice comparison, I enjoyed reading it.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

The thing is that space is a concern... I have about 50k songs in my library. Ripping them into lossless will take up too much of my hard disk space. I choose AAC since the quality is, honestly, not distinguishable from CDs or ALAC . 
  
 I only save songs by certain artists (those that I like the most) into lossless formats. I don't question the benefits of lossless vs lossy, but in my situation, it's something I can't pursue.


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, I've been waiting for you my long lost friend!
> ...


 
  
  


focker said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > i'm jealous
> ...


 
  
  


whirlwind said:


> focker said:
> 
> 
> > jaywillin said:
> ...


 
 Thanks guys, glad you like 'em!  
  
 ha! to be honest, I was also quite stunned when I first opened the box, I had to check them thoroughly, to make sure these were the same cans I sent them, they look great!


----------



## Focker

kramer5150 said:


> x2.
> 
> Heres what gets me... todays download music industry has totally blindfolded people from the REAL TRUTH.  It has nothing to do with sound quality, or "can you hear a difference on a blind ABX test" or are your ears "golden enough" to hear a difference?... All that is audiophile "noise".  Its a sham and a cover up to the REAL TRUTH.  Which is that consumers are slowly and voluntarily giving up their  freedom of choice.  Its YOUR data, YOU should be the one deciding what file format and / or what compression rate.... not the service provider.
> 
> I see it happening to my kids, my family members... As a guitar player and a passionate fan of music listening, I feel like I am Neo trapped in The music industry Matrix.


 
  
 Interesting take...I hadn't really thought about it from that perspective before


----------



## wormsdriver

focker said:


> Hey guys, here are my early impressions of the RS-2e Grados that I posted in the "e" thread for anyone interested:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/722571/grado-e-series/3720#post_11339526


 
 Nice! makes me miss my old Rs2 (old version w/buttons). It was the first time I fell in love with Grados. I found them so much more comfortable than the sr225 and sr125 that I had previously owned (at that time). LOVED the way the guitars sounded on them, just excellent!
  
 by the way, I really like how the brown leather headband matches the wood on the new grados!


----------



## Focker

wormsdriver said:


> Nice! makes me miss my old Rs2 (old version w/buttons). It was the first time I fell in love with Grados. I found them so much more comfortable than the sr225 and sr125 that I had previously owned (at that time). LOVED the way the guitars sounded on them, just excellent!
> 
> by the way, I really like how the brown leather headband matches the wood on the new grados!


 
  
 Ah okay, so maybe the RS-2 just fits better in general then...I find them more comfortable than the PS500s but wasn't sure why
  
 And yeah, the brown is much sharper than I would have expected!


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> *COMPARING THE SENNHEISER HD 800, THE GRADO PS1000, AND THE GRADO RS1i*
> 
> *Introduction:*
> 
> ...


 
 Great job on this review....very detailed.
  
 Can not agree more with the transparency of the RS1i and the finger pluck of the Senn HD800........I love this on both of these cans.
  
 Kudos for doing this.....I agree that with different music selection, the results may change....but this is still a top notch review.


----------



## jaywillin

good morning out there in grado land, i feel like some hound dog taylor 

  
 and, to go with our weather here in north alabama 
 
  
 and if you got the time


----------



## markm1

krutsch said:


> +1 ... used CDs from Amazon is my primary source of new-old-stock music.


 

 +2-I buy most of my music from Amazon. I thought I was the last of a dying breed. Who the hell does that?!!
  
 I'll also go to a local record and tape traders. I have a $10 window. If I can get something from a storefront or w/ shipping from Amazon I feel a little better buying a new CD so the artists gets paid. But, I don't lose any real sleep about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I posted a long post on the metal pages-basically saying I'm old school-I don't entirely trust technology. I like having a real thing-real media-I like an actual book too. I like to be able to take a CD and take it somewhere-the car, work, and play it. With Sonos there are times my Wireless drops out, a storm etc. I don't want to have to depend on my wifi for music. At the end of the day, if I have my CDs all I need is some form of CD player and electricity. Shoot, a battery!
  
 Also, we're used to the album format-as olds anyway. I'm just hardwired to think of listening to a CD or album-in terms of a complete piece of art with songs chosen, written and arranged for a particular reason.
  
 That said-listening to my entire library in lossless files stored on a NAS has changed my life.
  
 Just a few years ago, I had some CDs that I listened to in my car and my Ipod. I'm really a metal, rock and some indie guy.  When I went the Sonos route and started ripping everything into lossless. My wife and kid are basically pop top 40 radio fans. I said, I need something more neutral for the house and spend a year putting together a classic and alternative rock library and then last year jazz. Every paycheck, spend 35-50 at Amazon or the record/tape store. I was amazed the volume of music I amassed in a couple of years given used sales at my record store and used Amazon CDs-much more music than I ever bought in the vinyl days.


----------



## bassboysam

have you guys seen this? Stuff that MP3 leaves out.
  
 /img/vimeo_logo.png


----------



## sinnottj

bassboysam said:


> have you guys seen this? Stuff that MP3 leaves out.
> 
> /img/vimeo_logo.png


 
  
 I saw that the other day, it sounds pretty cool! The source mp3 was encoded at 128kbps though, so you have to bear that in mind. I think the equivalent taken from a 320kbps (or a VBR V0) would be virtually inaudible ...


----------



## whirlwind

I have ripped cds to flac files for a couple of years now.....I also was turned on to a great site by Jay for downloading high bitrate mp3 and flac files.........it has kind of turned into my crack cocaine......i have downloaded over 650 albums in just a few months


----------



## Oteil

sinnottj said:


> I saw that the other day, it sounds pretty cool! The source mp3 was encoded at 128kbps though, so you have to bear that in mind. I think the equivalent taken from a 320kbps (or a VBR V0) would be virtually inaudible ...


 

 +1


----------



## Focker

bassboysam said:


> have you guys seen this? Stuff that MP3 leaves out.
> 
> /img/vimeo_logo.png


 
  
 That was weird...I had this urge to put my hands on the screen and start communicating with a demon


----------



## jimr101

GRADOS and Fresh ground coffee in the morning. Brews and tunes in the afternoon here! No disrespect to a very fine headphone review kayandjohn. But to be fair to the PS 1000 what I like so much about them is the very fact that the only flavor they have is only what you put in them. The way you get EXACTLY what is being produced good or bad with no coloring. What makes them so impressing to me is that they can handle bettter than any other headphone the full range of what you feed them bar none! Give them a try with different amps and some well produced music and decide for yourself how well others keep up. That's the true test. But that's only me!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jimr101 said:


> GRADOS and Fresh ground coffee in the morning. Brews and tunes in the afternoon here! *No disrepect to a very fine headphone review kayandjohn.* to the PS 1000 what I like so much about them is the very fact that the only flavor they have is only what you put in them. The way you get EXACTLY what is being produced good or bad with no coloring. What makes them so impressing to me is that they can handle bettter than any other headphone the full range of what you feed them bar none! Give them a try with different amps and some well produced music and decide for yourself how well others keep up. That's the true test. But that's only me!




My PS1000s get more head time than ANY of my others!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Feel like I should really give the PS1k and GS1k another try. I didn't spend much time with them, but if my memories serve me right the mids on the PS1k is "recessed" in the same sense as on the PS500. Another thing is I don't think my ODAC O2 and LD I+ can drive the PS1k to their full potential


----------



## Focker

williamleonhart said:


> Feel like I should really give the PS1k and GS1k another try. I didn't spend much time with them, but if my memories serve me right the mids on the PS1k is "recessed" in the same sense as on the PS500. Another thing is I don't think my ODAC O2 and LD I+ can drive the PS1k to their full potential


 
  
  
 Same here...I'd be really curious to hear the GS1ks in the "e" version. I chose the PS500s over the i version, but now that I've had a taste of the new driver I'd really be interested to compare. I love the look of the GS1ks...just beautiful headphones.


----------



## whirlwind

A good Saturday morning to you all.


----------



## jaywillin

focker said:


> Same here...I'd be really curious to hear the GS1ks in the "e" version. I chose the PS500s over the i version, but now that I've had a taste of the new driver I'd really be interested to compare. I love the look of the GS1ks...just beautiful headphones.


 
 oh the gs1ke is a winner for sure , love it, love it, never should have sold it !


----------



## ruthieandjohn

williamleonhart said:


> Feel like I should really give the PS1k and GS1k another try. I didn't spend much time with them, but if my memories serve me right the mids on the PS1k is "recessed" in the same sense as on the PS500. Another thing is I don't think my ODAC O2 and LD I+ can drive the PS1k to their full potential


 

 Oh I think the LD I+, along with the Schitt LYR 2, the Mad Ear + HD, the Woo Audio WA6 and the Melos SHA-1 Gold, are the top handful of tube amps for Grado headphones.
  
 Be interested to see what @whirlwind thinks, as his profile shows him with both the LD I+ and the MadEar + HD.


----------



## joseph69

jimr101 said:


> Give them a try with different amps and some well produced music and decide for yourself how well others keep up.


 
 I agree, after trying the PS1K with 5 different amps (2-SS/2-tube/1-hybrid) all sounded good, but I went with a SS for the PS1K.
   
Quote:
  


williamleonhart said:


> If my memories serve me right the mids on the PS1k is "recessed" in the same sense as on the PS500.


 
 The mids on the PS1K's are not recessed, they are placed nicely…definitely not as forward as the SR/RS models…and *definitely* not as recessed as the GS1Ki.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Oh I think the LD I+, along with the Schitt LYR 2, the Mad Ear + HD, and the Melos SHA-1 Gold, are the top handful of tube amps for Grado headphones.


 
 No Woo Audio amps???


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> No Woo Audio amps???


 

 Thanks... yes indeed the Woo WA-6 is said to be good (I was actually on the verge of buying one... how could I forget?)
  
 Added to post.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I remember someone compared their Woo to the LD I+. It was in the rs1i thread, I believe. He said the difference was day and night. I certainly like my I+ a lot, but after all, there's just so much you can take from a $150 amp.


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> williamleonhart said:
> 
> 
> > Feel like I should really give the PS1k and GS1k another try. I didn't spend much time with them, but if my memories serve me right the mids on the PS1k is "recessed" in the same sense as on the PS500. Another thing is I don't think my ODAC O2 and LD I+ can drive the PS1k to their full potential
> ...


 
 I like both the LD1+ and the Mad Ear with Grados....the LD1+ is a hybrid and the Mad Ear is a pure tube amp.....I much prefer the Mad Ear..but that is just me and everybody's mileage may very.
  
 The synergy with the mad is better imo, especially with the 5751 triple mica blackplate tube


----------



## kramer5150

Rise and shine GradoHeads!!
  
 Some Steve Vai to go with our morning coffee.


----------



## Focker

jaywillin said:


> oh the gs1ke is a winner for sure , love it, love it, never should have sold it !


 
  
 I'll be really interested once you hear the RS2e...just to see how you think it compares to the GS1ke


----------



## one1speed

focker said:


> I'll be really interested once you hear the RS2e...just to see how you think it compares to the GS1ke




Ah, good call curious indeed.


----------



## Focker

one1speed said:


> Ah, good call curious indeed.


 
  
 I really want to know just how much these "e" drivers have impacted the other models, or if the RS-2e I just bought just happens to be a superior example of how that driver should be implemented. Seems like many feel the RS-1 and PS500 took a step back with the "e" drivers...while the PS1ks took a step forward. (Generally speaking, based on my observations)


----------



## jaywillin

focker said:


> I'll be really interested once you hear the RS2e...just to see how you think it compares to the GS1ke


 
 well, after hearing how you like the rs2e, it's up at the top of my "want to hear" list


----------



## Oteil

jaywillin said:


> well, after hearing how you like the rs2e, it's up at the top of my "want to hear" list


 
 uh oh....Jay will have one next week


----------



## Wildcatsare1

oteil said:


> uh oh....Jay will have one next week


 

 Very cool, that means if he still has it on April 18, I can try it out!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sinnottj

focker said:


> I really want to know just how much these "e" drivers have impacted the other models, or if the RS-2e I just bought just happens to be a superior example of how that driver should be implemented. Seems like many feel the RS-1 and PS500 took a step back with the "e" drivers...while the PS1ks took a step forward. (Generally speaking, based on my observations)


 
  
 I've heard the 225e and, just recently, picked up a 60e.
  
 In both cases the main change to my ears is a fuller bass response and a slightly softened treble. In both models the drivers have two holes pre-vented, which I guess accounts for most of the changes to the sound signature.  (The 225e also has an amazingly centred sound, but maybe I just got lucky with the driver matching when they were put together ...)
  
 I'm actually hugely impressed by the 60e ... with L cushions on it sounds remarkably close to the 225e. An absolute bargain of a headphone


----------



## Focker

jaywillin said:


> well, after hearing how you like the rs2e, it's up at the top of my "want to hear" list


 
  
 It's at the top of my "want Jay to hear!" list too lol


oteil said:


> uh oh....Jay will have one next week


 
  
 I know, right? haha
  


wildcatsare1 said:


> Very cool, that means if he still has it on April 18, I can try it out!!!!!!!!!!


 
  
 Fat chance of that happening! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


sinnottj said:


> I've heard the 225e and, just recently, picked up a 60e.
> 
> In both cases the main change to my ears is a fuller bass response and a slightly softened treble. In both models the drivers have two holes pre-vented, which I guess accounts for most of the changes to the sound signature.  (The 225e also has an amazingly centred sound, but maybe I just got lucky with the driver matching when they were put together ...)
> 
> I'm actually hugely impressed by the 60e ... with L cushions on it sounds remarkably close to the 225e. An absolute bargain of a headphone


 
  
 Interesting...the low end is absolutely one of the areas I've noticed a difference from past Grados. "Fuller" is a good word for it...I've been havign a hard time explaining it so far....sounds like it's more diffuse, but also enveloping at the same time. Like a bass cloud (?). And hell, the 60s were already ridiculously good for the money...I can only imagine how much better a value they are with the new driver!


----------



## bassboysam

williamleonhart said:


> I remember someone compared their Woo to the LD I+. It was in the rs1i thread, I believe. He said the difference was day and night. I certainly like my I+ a lot, but after all, there's just so much you can take from a $150 amp.




I have both and the WA6 is a much more lush sounding amp. bigger soundstage, more 3D sounding and has mids that are more up front. of course you can roll tubes and get different sounds out of both but I can't see anyone ever finding the LD1+ to be superior to the WA6. having said that is the difference worth $500. in my opinion no.


----------



## jimr101

I dearly love the little dot 1 with the russian tube amp and a plugin opamp upgrade almost as much as the Woo with the sr325's or any music that needs a little color. But to be real honest when the quality of the recording(needless to say the performance needs to be there to reproduce it)is there nothing does it for me like a DAC that has a chip that snaps when it comes to the timing like a good brownburr chip. Then amplify that with a good acurate solid state amp to the full range of a PS1000! I do realize that I have 64 year old post woodstock ears. And that's probably why the crispness quickness and snap do so much to wake up my sleepy ears.


----------



## joseph69

> Originally Posted by *kayandjohn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks... yes indeed the Woo WA-6 is said to be good (I was actually on the verge of buying one... how could I forget?)
> Added to post.


 
 Definitely a great amp IMO.


----------



## Theoman

I have a pair off PS500's and a Pair of GS1000's. My 1000's were going to replace the 500's but I keep going back the the 500's.
 I did notice that the 500's have the new drivers. has anyone gone back when upgrading?


----------



## Focker

theoman said:


> I have a pair off PS500's and a Pair of GS1000's. My 1000's were going to replace the 500's but I keep going back the the 500's.
> I did notice that the 500's have the new drivers. has anyone gone back when upgrading?


 
  
 That's exactly what happened to me...same headphones. I had done a ton of research at the time and was really eager to get the GS1ks...ultimately I felt the PS500s won out and the GS1ks were sold. In all honesty, it kept me from having any further interest in the PS1ks at the time, even though that's not really fair.


----------



## Theoman

focker said:


> That's exactly what happened to me...same headphones. I had done a ton of research at the time and was really eager to get the GS1ks...ultimately I felt the PS500s won out and the GS1ks were sold. In all honesty, it kept me from having any further interest in the PS1ks at the time, even though that's not really fair.


 

 So should I have gone to the PS1000's. what are people impressions between the PS and GS?


----------



## joeq70

theoman said:


> So should I have gone to the PS1000's. what are people impressions between the PS and GS?



When I last auditioned the two, I liked the GS better. I'd have to go back and listen to them again to before I could list specific differences.


----------



## Focker

theoman said:


> So should I have gone to the PS1000's. what are people impressions between the PS and GS?


 
  
 Seems to me the new "e" versions of both are getting pretty solid feedback...I haven't heard either yet so unfortunately can't comment.


----------



## joeq70

focker said:


> Seems to me the new "e" versions of both are getting pretty solid feedback...I haven't heard either yet so unfortunately can't comment.



Yes, I've read on here a lot now that the e series is a big step up. I'd like to hear them at some point because I really like the Grado sound, but I find the i series and older generally lacking in transparency compared to my Magnums.


----------



## Focker

joeq70 said:


> Yes, I've read on here a lot now that the e series is a big step up. I'd like to hear them at some point because I really like the Grado sound, but I find the i series and older generally lacking in transparency compared to my Magnums.


 
  
 I can understand that...transparency is something I look for in a headphone, as well.


----------



## Theoman

I'm going back and forth from the 500's with newer divers and the 1000's. the 500's should a little better on this Oppo w/4-pin balanced.
 the track "Yes" Shoot high aim low 906 kpbs. more highs and mids with the 500's more bass with 1000's.


----------



## joeq70

It just occurred to me that I've become very accustomed to the sound of the HD 414 pads and that my recent Grado auditions were with their stock pads. Does anyone out there use the HD 414 pads with their PS500 and up?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Ohhh... I will SOON have the GS100es and can then do comparisons with my PS1000s and PS500s (non-e's).
  
 Not qutie yet though... and the GS1000es are know for needing burn-in, so I will be with them for a time before I try any such comparisons.


----------



## joseph69

focker said:


> In all honesty, it kept me from having any further interest in the PS1ks at the time, even though that's not really fair.


 


theoman said:


> So should I have gone to the PS1000's. what are people impressions between the PS and GS?


 


joeq70 said:


> Yes, I've read on here a lot now that the e series is a big step up.


 
 The GS/PS1K's are 2 totally different HP's…definitely shouldn't judge one from the other.
 Never really read that the (e) series is a big step up…different, yes, but not a big step up, depends on your preference.


----------



## Theoman

wheres a good place listen to them 1000 and 500 in houston


----------



## 020Assassin

joeq70 said:


> It just occurred to me that I've become very accustomed to the sound of the HD 414 pads and that my recent Grado auditions were with their stock pads. Does anyone out there use the HD 414 pads with their PS500 and up?




If I do A/B comparisons, the main consistency is in the ear pads. Unless I'm A/B testing ear pads, of course.


----------



## whirlwind

Good Sunday morning to you all.
  
 I can't believe my wife found this video before me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Enjoy, from the just completed keeping the blues alive sea cruise.......an epic artist jam.


----------



## UNIF

I month or so ago I got the PS500e, i'll have to say I do very much enjoy the more balanced sound. I think I will say that I disagree with the fact the 500e has more receded mids than the HF2 which I've read a few times, to my ears its the opposite, with the PS500 mids being more forward and treble+bass more back than the HF2 (not to say the PS500e is a forward sounding can though). We all hear differently though, thats the fun in this hobby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The RS1 buttoned is still my favorite Grado that I've heard with the PS1000 second. If you want to tilt up their treble a bit, the G-cush do pretty well with the new 500e imo, and you don't lose too much down lower. I greatly enjoy them with stuff like metal, 70/80s hard rock and more guitar oriented jazz - but then again I'm a bit of a bass lover myself - admittedly these are not as lively or energy filled as the older RS1, RS2 and PS1000 are (not having heard the E versions). Keen to hear the RS2e everyone is raving about or the 325e.


----------



## bbophead

theoman said:


> wheres a good place listen to them 1000 and 500 in houston


 

 Tough one.
  
 I think I saw some Grados on display at http://heightsvinyl.com
  
 Call ahead
  
 I live a little closer to Austin than Houston so I go to http://www.audiosystems.com


----------



## markm1

focker said:


> That's awesome, man. I agree about the ripping part. When I finally took the time to change over to computer based audio, I was literally ripping CDs all day in between watching tv, sleeping, etc. That's partly why I take so much pride in my collection...it was a lot of work initially.
> 
> I love that Sonos has digital coax...I prefer that to optical.
> 
> I think moving up the headphone chain is a great next step...I was spending time with my Grado 500s last night and music just sounds incredible with the Sonos/Meier rig. Full bodied, crisp lively vocals, tight bass...really really good.


 




  
 Enjoying my new gear. So, what's the Grado connection? Well, for the first time I've got a separate DAC with HP amp (first photo). Sorry, no cans in the picture. So, this is my complete set up-two channel audio in a small listening room with DAC that has a HP amp that can drive just about anything depending on what cans I may acquire down the road.
  
 Biggest improvement is my electronics. I love it, romote control coax connection I can go back and forth between CDs, and digital audio files via Sonos. Grados? Wife asleep and I want to rock hard, hit mute and pick up my RS1i. Life is beautiful in the Kingdom. The snow is melting and there are no dragons to slay.
  
 This is basically a audiophile budget set up that I really liked at Capital Audio Fest last July. First photo are the small but dynamic duo-Clones 25 P power amp and Nuprime DAC 10H which is a DAC, preamp and headphone amplifier. Nuprime took over the "high end" side of Nuforce and they have some interesting products. They've got a DAC and digital amplifier called the IDA-16 that I very much liked, but it lacked the HP amp. Very clean, resolving sound, decodes anything. But, I wanted the HP amp. So, I basically got the same DAC in the IDA as a separate.
  
 The synergy is really nice. Speaker is (the clue ) from Sjöfn HiFi-unique desgign-benign looking but have a tremendous impact, imaging, dynamic range relative to their size like a subwoofer was in the room. Really designed to use the walls in a small room to amplify the bass.
  
 I'm essentially in a desk top set up facing computer against the wall, L and R speakers on either side of desk. I can back up about 7 feet and sit in an easy chair to have more ideal speaker placement. Good beer or a glass of wine, a nice chair and some tunes-all the man cave I need. And, when I'm at the desktop I can plug into my cans.
  
*So, all this for a question my gear head friends. *As focker said, you can connect Sonos to a DAC via digital coax. Third photo you can see the orange coax from Blue Jeans. I worked with this really great guy from CAF who came to my house, let me have a home audition and sold me a bunch of his demo gear (still under warranty) for substantial savings. Part of what I paid for was the audio cables-something I'm pretty novice about. But, I kept my Blue Jeans digital coax cables.
  
 And, the question is_......(will you please get to the point, Mark!)..._
  
 Oh yes, as I was saying, since I've just upgraded my entire system including real stereo cables, is there any substantial benefit upgrading my coax digital cables from CDP and Sonos to my DAC from the $16.00 Blue Jeans cable to something higher end?
  
 Cheers-listening to the 2009 remaster of Abbey Road-so awesome


----------



## Focker

markm1 said:


> Enjoying my new gear. So, what's the Grado connection? Well, for the first time I've got a separate DAC with HP amp (first photo). Sorry, no cans in the picture. So, this is my complete set up-two channel audio in a small listening room with DAC that has a HP amp that can drive just about anything depending on what cans I may acquire down the road.
> 
> Biggest improvement is my electronics. I love it, romote control coax connection I can go back and forth between CDs, and digital audio files via Sonos. Grados? Wife asleep and I want to rock hard, hit mute and pick up my RS1i. Life is beautiful in the Kingdom. The snow is melting and their are not dragons to slay.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice!! I can tell that rig gives you a LOT of enjoyment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Wish I could speak to the dig coax question, but I'll leave that to others...btw, I have the same orange BJC cable


----------



## markm1

focker said:


> Nice!! I can tell that rig gives you a LOT of enjoyment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I think I'll just stick w/ BJC, but I had to ask...I know it can be an emotional subject for some. I probably wouldn't be able to hear the difference


----------



## Focker

markm1 said:


> I think I'll just stick w/ BJC, but I had to ask...I know it can be an emotional subject for some. I probably wouldn't be able to hear the difference


 
  
 In all honesty, there was one time when I did feel as if the cable was making an impact, but overall I've really never been able to take a stance one way or the other. It's something I spent a lot of time researching, but I pretty much just settled on BJC...I just love the service and quality of their cables. But I can't really say for sure if they make a difference or not. 
  
 But I do love your rig!!!


----------



## markm1

focker said:


> In all honesty, there was one time when I did feel as if the cable was making an impact, but overall I've really never been able to take a stance one way or the other. It's something I spent a lot of time researching, but I pretty much just settled on BJC...I just love the service and quality of their cables. But I can't really say for sure if they make a difference or not.
> 
> But I do love your rig!!!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

theoman said:


> wheres a good place listen to them 1000 and 500 in houston




PM Justin_Time, he has them both!!!


----------



## YtseJamer




----------



## joseph69

Where did everyone go???


----------



## one1speed

joseph69 said:


> Where did everyone go???


 
  
 I've noticed this as well, has been very quiet in Grado land.


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Where did everyone go??? :confused_face_2:


Busy listening to my RS1i's, that's where. Really giving the new GS1Ke's serious consideration. I love their big wooden driver housings.


----------



## joeq70

bpcans said:


> Busy listening to my RS1i's, that's where. Really giving the new GS1Ke's serious consideration. I love their big wooden driver housings.



If anyone is looking for non-e series models, shoot me a pm because I know a place that has them on sale. Most were at least $100 off or so.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joeq70 said:


> If anyone is looking for non-e series models, shoot me a pm because I know a place that has them on sale. Most were at least $100 off or so.


 

 ...and remember that most folks who compared them believe that the RS1i (and RS-1) are BETTER in sound than the newer RS-1e.  Good chance to get the best and second-best prices.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> My PS1000s get more head time than ANY of my others!


 
  
 I generally agree with with you, on pretty much everything you wrote in your review, exept for the fact that you gave a 1.5, to both, the PS1000, and the RS1i.for bass.
  
  
  
 In my opinion, the PS1000's bass, is deeper, and just as fast as the RS1i's, so the only thing that the RS1i does just as good, or better, (depending on the music genre), are the mids.
  
 I think that the PS1000 has deeper bass, a bit more treble extension, a bigger soundstage, and a sence of space, air, if you prefer, between the instruments.
  
 Well, I'm off, I'm going to listen to the fruit of my labor, a best of tape that I made of Lorreena McKennitt.
  
 For those who want to know more, it was recorded from her remastered CD's, on my Akai 4000 DS MKII Reel to Reel tape recorder, I used a brand new, (new old stock), 7'' reel of Quantigy 456 Grand Master 1/4 inch tape.


----------



## bpcans

stacker45 said:


> I generally agree with with you, on pretty much everything you wrote in your review, exept for the fact that you gave a 1.5, to both, the PS1000, and the RS1i.for bass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the best way to avoid any comparative analysis controversy between the RS1's and the PS1K's is to have a pair of both. Some people would say us fifty something's can't hear she-ahht, but IMO the PS1K's are a better hp than the RS1's. $1000 better? Meh!


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> ...and remember that most folks who compared them believe that the RS1i (and RS-1) are BETTER in sound than the newer RS-1e.  Good chance to get the best and second-best prices.


 
 I think their talking about the GS1K???
  


stacker45 said:


> Quote:


 


bpcans said:


> I think the best way to avoid any comparative analysis controversy between the RS1's and the PS1K's is to have a pair of both. Some people would say us fifty something's can't hear she-ahht, but IMO the PS1K's are a better hp than the RS1's. $1000 better? Meh!


 
 I definitely hear more air/space between instruments with the e RS1i…but a fuller sound with the PS1K. Both are very good, but very different IMO.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> I generally agree with with you, on pretty much everything you wrote in your review, exept for the fact that you gave a 1.5, to both, the PS1000, and the RS1i.for bass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 When I didn't hear a difference so clear that I was convinced that I would reliably flag it in a blind test, I gave a tie, which indeed was the case you pointed to (1.5 to each).  That particular feature was not only hearing the bass, but feeling it... not even the HD 800, which wins in the trio, comes close to other headphones such as the HiFiMAN HE-500 for that particular feature (or any of the Beats, for that manner).  Things pertaining to bass clarity rather than intensity are captured by the (other) feature of being able to discern the pitch of the complicated bass line to the point of being able to sing or transcribe it.
  
 But for some strange reason, my PS1000 suffered in the bass from an odd distortion, sounding like clipping, that occurred on that opening chord of the organ entrance on the Saint Saens Organ Symphony, 4th movement I think it is.  It didn't occur for  either the RS-1i or the HD 800, and it DID occur regardless of what amp (and for that matter, what source) I used to drive the PS1000.
  
 That cost the PS-1000 a point on that "ripping organ" feature and in the total score.  Perhaps it is unique to my particular PS1000 (which is STILL my most listened-to headphone).  Perhaps if you can find the Charles Munch Boston Symphony Orchestra recording ("Living Stereo" series... happens to also be on Beats Music, though I was using a CD) you can try it with your PS1000s.  I only noticed it n a side-by-side comparison with something else, in my case the RS-1i and the HD 800.  It also does NOT occur on another recording of the same piece that I have, conducted by Lorin Maazel.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> But for some strange reason, my PS1000 suffered in the bass from an odd distortion, sounding like clipping, that occurred on that opening chord of the organ entrance on the Saint Saens Organ Symphony, 4th movement I think it is.  It didn't occur for  either the RS-1i or the HD 800, and it DID occur regardless of what amp (and for that matter, what source) I used to drive the PS1000.


 
 Could it possibly be something in the recording, and not distortion, that neither the RS1i/HD-800 didn't reveal?


----------



## HPiper

stacker45 said:


> I generally agree with with you, on pretty much everything you wrote in your review, exept for the fact that you gave a 1.5, to both, the PS1000, and the RS1i.for bass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Do you mean you actually recorded her live on tape or made a tape of selected tracks from her cd's?


----------



## HPiper

bpcans said:


> I think the best way to avoid any comparative analysis controversy between the RS1's and the PS1K's is to have a pair of both. Some people would say us fifty something's can't hear she-ahht, but IMO the PS1K's are a better hp than the RS1's. $1000 better? Meh!


 

 Yeah, I don't think the PS are 1000 better than the SR325e, let alone the RS1i.


----------



## bpcans

hpiper said:


> Yeah, I don't think the PS are 1000 better than the SR325e, let alone the RS1i.


While we're throwing around a $1000 at a time, would you rather have the HiFi-Man HE-560 or the Grado GS1Ke's. Answer carefully because it's a trick question.


----------



## diamondears

If the RS1i is modded with extra vents, would it sound similar to the PS1000? What if with additional vents with G-Cushions, even more similar? Or am I way off?


----------



## HPiper

bpcans said:


> While we're throwing around a $1000 at a time, would you rather have the HiFi-Man HE-560 or the Grado GS1Ke's. Answer carefully because it's a trick question.


 

 Being as it is a trick question, the answer must be LCD2.2


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Where did everyone go???


 
  
 I have been in "head over heels" listening to the new Kid Rock & the new Sco-Mule albums


----------



## diamondears

diamondears said:


> If the RS1i is modded with extra vents, would it sound similar to the PS1000? What if with additional vents with G-Cushions, even more similar? Or am I way off?



No response? Is this a trick question? Coz I've no intention for it to be such...


----------



## wormsdriver

I just posted this on the Grado modder's thread, and thought some of you might enjoy it. Click on the link for an interesting read (to say the least!)
  


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > rage3324 said:
> ...


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> I just posted this on the Grado modder's thread, and thought some of you might enjoy it. Click on the link for an interesting read (to say the least!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Wow!.....Not for the feint hearted


----------



## wormsdriver

it's like a time capsule going back to Marty's (martin's custom audio) humble beginnings as a DIY'er. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pretty cool imo.


----------



## whirlwind

Those RS1's turned out to be a thing of beauty, for sure....just spectacular.


----------



## wormsdriver

Indeed!
  


Spoiler: Warning: Beautiful Rs1's :-)


----------



## XLR8

Aiiiiii caramba 
Time warp....


----------



## Wildcatsare1

stacker45 said:


> I generally agree with with you, on pretty much everything you wrote in your review, exept for the fact that you gave a 1.5, to both, the PS1000, and the RS1i.for bass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey, I have a vintage Reel to Reel tape of Wes Montgomery, and don't have a player. Let me know if you are interested?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

wormsdriver said:


> Indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Beautiful Rs1's :-)




Incredible!!!


----------



## joseph69

diamondears said:


> If the RS1i is modded with extra vents, would it sound similar to the PS1000? What if with additional vents with G-Cushions, even more similar? Or am I way off?


 
 Way off…they are 2 totally different sounding HP's.
  


whirlwind said:


> I have been in "head over heels" listening to the new Kid Rock & the new Sco-Mule albums


 
 I had seen Kid Rock came out with a new Cd…gonna check it out, he's gone some talent IM


----------



## bpcans

hpiper said:


> Being as it is a trick question, the answer must be LCD2.2


Eggcellent choice sir. The LCD2.2's are very nice hp's.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

bpcans said:


> Eggcellent choice sir. The LCD2.2's are very nice hp's.


 

 If you move from Grados to LCD 2.2's are you going over to the Dark Side


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> diamondears said:
> 
> 
> > If the RS1i is modded with extra vents, would it sound similar to the PS1000? What if with additional vents with G-Cushions, even more similar? Or am I way off?
> ...


 
  
 It is great....this album is just good old rock & roll


----------



## HPiper

wildcatsare1 said:


> If you move from Grados to LCD 2.2's are you going over to the Dark Side


 

 Well it was a trick question so I am thinking that is allowed in this case


----------



## jaywillin

well, i've been out of commision for a few days, had a good case of the icks, chills, stuffy head crap, just now shaking loose !
 so whats crack-a-lacking gradophiles ? 
 y'all know the first rule about "the dark side"


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> well, i've been out of commision for a few days, had a good case of the icks, chills, stuffy head crap, just now shaking loose !
> so whats crack-a-lacking gradophiles ?
> y'all know the first rule about "the dark side"


Glad your feeling better jw. As you know, the penalties for anything less than complete fealty to Grado headphones are severe in the extreme.


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> Glad your feeling better jw. As you know, the penalties for anything less than complete fealty to Grado headphones are severe in the extreme.


 
 ahhhhh, i am a glutton for punishment


----------



## ruthieandjohn

bpcans said:


> Glad your feeling better jw. As you know, the penalties for anything less than complete fealty to Grado headphones are severe in the extreme.


 
  
  


jaywillin said:


> ahhhhh, i am a glutton for punishment


 

 Does SOMEONE need a lesson in Grado Appreciation?  (please?  PLEASE?)
  


 (and to think that the button that posts the picture is labeled "Submit!")


----------



## bpcans

ruthieandjohn said:


> Does SOMEONE need a lesson in Grado Appreciation?  (please?  PLEASE?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you sir. May I have another?


----------



## jaywillin

and then the thread spiraled out of control !


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Oh, come on JW, the Thread is going 50 shades of Grado .....


----------



## ruthieandjohn




----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> When I didn't hear a difference so clear that I was convinced that I would reliably flag it in a blind test, I gave a tie, which indeed was the case you pointed to (1.5 to each).  That particular feature was not only hearing the bass, but feeling it... not even the HD 800, which wins in the trio, comes close to other headphones such as the HiFiMAN HE-500 for that particular feature (or any of the Beats, for that manner).  Things pertaining to bass clarity rather than intensity are captured by the (other) feature of being able to discern the pitch of the complicated bass line to the point of being able to sing or transcribe it.
> 
> But for some strange reason, my PS1000 suffered in the bass from an odd distortion, sounding like clipping, that occurred on that opening chord of the organ entrance on the Saint Saens Organ Symphony, 4th movement I think it is.  It didn't occur for  either the RS-1i or the HD 800, and it DID occur regardless of what amp (and for that matter, what source) I used to drive the PS1000.
> 
> That cost the PS-1000 a point on that "ripping organ" feature and in the total score.  Perhaps it is unique to my particular PS1000 (which is STILL my most listened-to headphone).  Perhaps if you can find the Charles Munch Boston Symphony Orchestra recording ("Living Stereo" series... happens to also be on Beats Music, though I was using a CD) you can try it with your PS1000s.  I only noticed it n a side-by-side comparison with something else, in my case the RS-1i and the HD 800.  It also does NOT occur on another recording of the same piece that I have, conducted by Lorin Maazel.


 
  
 I'm sure that the PS1000e would have faired much better with the pipe organ music, you're referring to. The new PS1000e reproduces music in an even more effortless way, than the ''old'' ones. 
  
  


hpiper said:


> Do you mean you actually recorded her live on tape or made a tape of selected tracks from her cd's?


 
  
 I recorded my favorite tracks from 4 of her remastered CDs on a 7'' reel tape.
  
 By the way, the sound is pretty good, but it doesn't match the sound quality of my Pioneer RT-1020L reel to reel tape recorder, but hey!, I paid $10 for my Akai 4000 DS MK II at a garage sale, so I can't complain too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I just love watching those big 10 1/2'' reels spin on my Pioneer. Believe it or not, the reason I got interested in reel to reel, is because of a scene in the movie Pulp Fiction, during wich, Uma Thurman starts up a Teac SX2000 RTR, and begins to dance to, Girl You'll Be A Woman Soon, and ends up overdosing on John Travolta's couch. gripping!, to say the least.
  
 Warning1, if you look that scene up, on You Toobz, you run the risk of getting hooked on RTR's like I did.


----------



## jaywillin

wildcatsare1 said:


> Oh, come on JW, the Thread is going 50 shades of Grado .....


 
 lol, good one !


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> well, i've been out of commision for a few days, had a good case of the icks, chills, stuffy head crap, just now shaking loose !
> so whats crack-a-lacking gradophiles ?
> y'all know the first rule about "the dark side"


 

 I am not surprised that you pulled through, I have always known that the force is strong with you, young Grado Jedi


----------



## bbophead

LOL!!!


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> I am not surprised that you pulled through, I have always known that the force is strong with you, young Grado Jedi


 
 lol, i USED feel young, 
 the brain thinks i'm still young, the body has other ideas !


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> lol, i USED feel young,
> the brain thinks i'm still young, the body has other ideas !


 
  
 Join the club, and having Crohn's desiese doesn't help, some days, I feel more like Yoda, than a Jedi.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Could it possibly be something in the recording, and not distortion, that neither the RS1i/HD-800 didn't reveal?


 

 You know, maybe it is!  That particular recording, Saint Saens Symphony No. 3, The Organ Symphony (Charles Munch, Boston Symphony), part of the RCA "Living Stereo" series, was identified on another thread as being one of the best most exciting recordings for headphones.
  
 But I find it almost flat and monaural, with limited soundstage, a muffled sound, and some distortions.  Performance is great, but technical quality, at least for me, is poor.
  
 The Lorin Maazel recording of the same work, with the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, is better, but I could not find it on anything other than iTunes (mild lossy compression), so I didn't use it.  Since then I found it on a CD and it arrived today, so I will go back to using it (I did use it for my 10 other 3-say comparisons).  (And I already checked... NO distortion at that point through PS1000s.)


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I just love watching those big 10 1/2'' reels spin on my Pioneer. Believe it or not, the reason I got interested in reel to reel, is because of a scene in the movie Pulp Fiction, during wich, Uma Thurman starts up a Teac SX2000 RTR, and begins to dance to, Girl You'll Be A Woman Soon


 
 Funny you mentioned this…I watched Pulpl Fiction about a month ago, and when that scene came on, I immediately thought of you having a RTR!
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> Since then I found it on a CD and it arrived today, so I will go back to using it (I did use it for my 10 other 3-say comparisons).  (And I already checked... NO distortion at that point through PS1000s.)


 
  So it was the PS1K's revealing what was in that particular recordings quality, but now on the Cd theres no more distortion…so I would have to think the PS's are more revealing then, no?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Funny you mentioned this…I watched Pulpl Fiction about a month ago, and when that scene came on, I immediately thought of you having a RTR!
> 
> So it was the PS1K's revealing what was in that particular recordings quality, but now on the Cd theres no more distortion…so I would have to think the PS's are more revealing then, no?


 

 I am thinking that there is indeed distortion on the Charles Munch CD, discerned only by the PS1000s.  There is no distortion on the Lorin Maazel recording, a completely different one.
  
 I bet I can find a pair of PS1000es in my audio store to check to see if the Munch recording has that same distortion heard by the PS1000e!


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> I am thinking that there is indeed distortion on the Charles Munch CD, discerned only by the PS1000s.  There is no distortion on the Lorin Maazel recording, a completely different one.
> 
> I bet I can find a pair of PS1000es in my audio store to check to see if the Munch recording has that same distortion heard by the PS1000e!


 
 That would be very interesting.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > I am not surprised that you pulled through, I have always known that the force is strong with you, young Grado Jedi
> ...


 
 Unfortunately, I fall into the same category.


----------



## HPiper

joseph69 said:


> Funny you mentioned this…I watched Pulpl Fiction about a month ago, and when that scene came on, I immediately thought of you having a RTR!
> 
> So it was the PS1K's revealing what was in that particular recordings quality, but now on the Cd theres no more distortion…so I would have to think the PS's are more revealing then, no?


 

 This information is completely useless but the one of the owners of Bottlehead has a heavily modified open reel tape machine he absolutely loves. I have not heard it myself but some who have say it has some of the best audio they have ever heard.


----------



## YtseJamer

Steven Wilson's First Regret/3 Years Older is now officially streaming!

https://soundcloud.com/steven-wilson/first-regret-3-years-older


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> This information is completely useless but the one of the owners of Bottlehead has a heavily modified open reel tape machine he absolutely loves. I have not heard it myself but some who have say it has some of the best audio they have ever heard.


 
 I've also never heard a RTR, but wouldn't mind hearing one…its got to be a good 20+ years since I heard a cassette tape, and 30+ years since I heard vinyl.


----------



## Justin_Time

ruthieandjohn said:


> Does SOMEONE need a lesson in Grado Appreciation?  (please?  PLEASE?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ha! Ha! You're too much!


----------



## rage3324

Two technical questions:
  
 1. What is the real world advantage of driving Grados with an amp that can do more than 1W at 32 ohms? For example, there are amps out there that can do 2-4W at 32 ohms
  
 2. Why do Grado's "defeat" the impedance 1:8 ratio rule? For example, most tube amps designed for low impedance headphones have a real world output impedance greater than 10 ohms. I understand how impedance impacts frequency response but why do we never make a big deal about that when it comes to Grado?


----------



## kramer5150

rage3324 said:


> Two technical questions:
> 
> 1. What is the real world advantage of driving Grados with an amp that can do more than 1W at 32 ohms? For example, there are amps out there that can do 2-4W at 32 ohms
> 
> 2. Why do Grado's "defeat" the impedance 1:8 ratio rule? For example, most tube amps designed for low impedance headphones have a real world output impedance greater than 10 ohms. I understand how impedance impacts frequency response but why do we never make a big deal about that when it comes to Grado?


 
 1)  People like to debate this, as though its even debate-able in the real world.  IF you could find 2-3 different amp circuits that ONLY differed in wattage capacity, you could at that point establish a common ground by which you could discuss.  It would NOT be a general debate though, it would ONLY pertain to those 2-3 amps that measure identically aside from wattage.  In the real world no two amps _*measure EXACTLY *_the same in every aspect (AFIAK).  Throw out manufacturer data sheets, thats all unregulated, un-standardized marketing pitch.  I don't think that can be used as a foundation for technical discussion.  So I question if its even possible to discuss it in the real world.
  
 2) See the cans and amps in my profile.  I just plug them in.  If they sound good then they are good.  I never found it something worth making a big deal over.


----------



## jaywillin

kramer5150 said:


> 1)  People like to debate this, as though its even debate-able in the real world.  IF you could find 2-3 different amp circuits that ONLY differed in wattage capacity, you could at that point establish a common ground by which you could discuss.  In the real world no two amps _*measure EXACTLY *_the same in every aspect (AFIAK).  Throw out manufacturer data sheets, thats all unregulated, un-standardized marketing pitch.  I don't think that can be used as a foundation for technical discussion.  So I question if its even possible to discuss it in the real world.
> 
> 2) See the cans and amps in my profile. * I just plug them in.  If they sound good then they are good*.  I never found it something worth making a big deal over.


 
 words to live by !


----------



## jaywillin

southern snow falling, pot of chili on the stove, the rs1i, and the brothers, yeah, life's good right now
  
 
  

  
 derek and the red sg, susan's voice, and a killer song, !
  
 
  
 face melter !
  

  

  
@whirlwind, i know how you feel about joe b, but i'll take derek anyday !


----------



## brokenthumb

jaywillin said:


> southern snow falling, pot of *chili *on the stove, the rs1i, and the brothers, yeah, life's good right now


 
  
 CHILI!  Sounds good, might put a pot on myself.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> southern snow falling, pot of chili on the stove, the rs1i, and the brothers, yeah, life's good right now


 
 It is my RS-1i's, along with my Grado RA-1 amp, that I take out onto my snowy patio, crawl under my electric blanket on the lawn chair, and listen!!!  Something about the snow + the wood!  Often listen to snowy music, such as George Winston's "December" album, or Iceland's Bjork, or Alaska's Jewel.


----------



## jaywillin

brokenthumb said:


> CHILI!  Sounds good, might put a pot on myself.


 
  
 i love to make some chili, it's about time for bowl number 2


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> It is my RS-1i's, along with my Grado RA-1 amp, that I take out onto my snowy patio, crawl under my electric blanket on the lawn chair, and listen!!!  Something about the snow + *the wood!*  Often listen to snowy music, such as George Winston's "December" album, or Iceland's Bjork, or Alaska's Jewel.


----------



## bbophead

brokenthumb said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > southern snow falling, pot of *chili *on the stove, the rs1i, and the brothers, yeah, life's good right now
> ...


 

 When I do that, I can never get it out of my ears.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > It is my RS-1i's, along with my Grado RA-1 amp, that I take out onto my snowy patio, crawl under my electric blanket on the lawn chair, and listen!!!  Something about the snow + *the wood!*  Often listen to snowy music, such as George Winston's "December" album, or Iceland's Bjork, or Alaska's Jewel.


----------



## brokenthumb

bbophead said:


> When I do that, I can never get it out of my ears.


 
  
 lol Yeah I have to take a shower after, otherwise my headphones get pretty sticky.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Funny you mentioned this…I watched Pulpl Fiction about a month ago, and when that scene came on, I immediately thought of you having a RTR!
> 
> So it was the PS1K's revealing what was in that particular recordings quality, but now on the Cd theres no more distortion…so I would have to think the PS's are more revealing then, no?


 
  
 For me it's not only the RTR, it's the song, Girl You'll Be a Woman Soon, I just love Urge Overkill's version of it, also the fact that she starts to dance, and the next minute she O.Ds on the couch, and last, but not least Uma Turman is easy on the eyes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Here's my Pioneer RT-1020L


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> For me it's not only the RTR, it's the song, Girl You'll Be a Woman Soon, I just love Urge Overkill's version of it, also the fact that she starts to dance, and the next minute she O.Ds on the couch, and last, but not least Uma Turman is easy on the eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Very cool!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






>


----------



## bpcans

We as fellow music afficianodos who often extole the virtues of the technology that allows us to enjoy the music that we love, are sometimes astounded and amazed by the virtuosity of the musician interpreters who sometimes touch a chord that allows our spirits to soar. Oscar Peterson - Encore At The Blue Note [Live].


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ruthieandjohn said:


> It is my RS-1i's, along with my Grado RA-1 amp, that I take out onto my snowy patio, crawl under my electric blanket on the lawn chair, and listen!!!  Something about the snow + the wood!  Often listen to snowy music, such as George Winston's "December" album, or Iceland's Bjork, or Alaska's Jewel.


 
 +1 to Jewel, too bad she's not as famous as she deserves to be
  
 Also +1 to George Winston
  
 And Bjork too...


----------



## bbophead

bpcans said:


> We as fellow music afficianodos who often extole the virtues of the technology that allows us to enjoy the music that we love, are sometimes astounded and amazed by the virtuosity of the musician interpreters who sometimes touch a chord that allows our spirits to soar. Oscar Peterson - Encore At The Blue Note [Live].


 

 A-MEN, brother!


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> For me it's not only the RTR, it's the song, Girl You'll Be a Woman Soon, I just love Urge Overkill's version of it, also the fact that she starts to dance, and the next minute she O.Ds on the couch, and last, but not least Uma Turman is easy on the eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


joseph69 said:


> Very cool!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
 that's was the first thing that popped into my head, COOL !


----------



## adtrance

ruthieandjohn said:


> It is my RS-1i's, along with my Grado RA-1 amp, that I take out onto my snowy patio, crawl under my electric blanket on the lawn chair, and listen!!!  Something about the snow + the wood!  Often listen to snowy music, such as George Winston's "December" album, or Iceland's Bjork, or Alaska's Jewel.


 
 This paints a very pleasant picture!  I haven't listened to George Winston in ages.  I do enjoy classical piano (Rachmaniov Piano Concerto No. 3).


----------



## adtrance

stacker45 said:


> Here's my Pioneer RT-1020L


 
 Is that a Marantz 2220b?  
  
 Loving the digs!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

adtrance said:


> This paints a very pleasant picture!  I haven't listened to George Winston in ages.  I do enjoy classical piano (Rachmaniov Piano Concerto No. 3).



In the thread "The Best Classical Recordings," Telarc is listed as providing recordings of top acoustic quality.

HDTracks has a high-resolution recording of Lang Lang playing the Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No. 3, on the Telarc label.

HDTracks has a few discount coupons going on right now too e.g. 20% off $50 or more. See the Deals thread here.

Good chance!

http://www.hdtracks.com/rachmaninoff-piano-concerto-no-3-scriabin-etudes-133028


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> that's was the first thing that popped into my head, COOL !


 
  
 Thanks, I really love vintage gear, In my opinion, it's win, win, because It's cheap, it looks good, it sounds good, and if you aven't overpaid when you bought it,, and decide to sell, you not only can get your money back, but you can even make some.
  
 Since you seem to appreciate this stuff, here's a pic of the other corner of the room, as you can tell, I like Marantz.


----------



## stacker45

adtrance said:


> Is that a Marantz 2220b?
> 
> Loving the digs!


 
  
 Yes it is, good eye!, and just in case you would like to know, my other Marantz reciever is a 2226B, and the turntables are a 6300 and the cartridge is a Grado Black and a 6350Q, with an Audio- Technica AT95E.


----------



## kramer5150

Wow thats too cool for words!!


----------



## adtrance

stacker45 said:


> Yes it is, good eye!, and just in case you would like to know, my other Marantz reciever is a 2226B, and the turntables are a 6300 (Grado black) . and a 6350Q,  (Audio- Technica AT95E).


 
 My dad was a big Marantz fan and had a stack, tho I don't remember what they were growing up.  I think he gave them to a friend and later "upgraded" to a new Pioneer setup complete with laserdisc sometime in the early 80's.
  
 Always happy to see vintage Marantz!


----------



## adtrance

ruthieandjohn said:


> In the thread "The Best Classical Recordings," Telarc is listed as providing recordings of top acoustic quality.
> 
> HDTracks has a high-resolution recording of Lang Lang playing the Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No. 3, on the Telarc label.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the heads up!
  
 I have an ancient MP3 of Van Cliburn's Rachmaninov and it's probably time to try out a better production.  It'll be hard to adjust to a different artist - even tho the quality is bad and there's a lot of audience noise, I absolutely love this version.


----------



## HPiper

stacker45 said:


> Thanks, I really love vintage gear, In my opinion, it's win, win, because It's cheap, it looks good, it sounds good, and if you aven't overpaid when you bought it,, and decide to sell, you not only can get your money back, but you can even make some.
> 
> Since you seem to appreciate this stuff, here's a pic of the other corner of the room, as you can tell, I like Marantz.


 

 I just love those old Marantz receivers, so classy and if that wasn't enough, they sound fantastic too.


----------



## HPiper

Only problem with vintage electronics is the shipping charges!! They used real metal back in the day and lots of it!! No switching power supplies either, nothing but huge capacitors and even bigger transformers. Now you got me itching to log onto ebay...oh darn...


----------



## markm1

Guys, I'm starting to get hi res curious. For those on the hi res train, how do you store your files? I store all ITunes lossless files on a NAS for Sonos but Sonos doesn't do hi res.
  
  I know hi res takes up a lot of space. On your PC? External drive? NAS? I've got a laptop I keep my ITunes files on-its one terabyte Harddrive and 8GB of memory.


----------



## kramer5150

markm1 said:


> Guys, I'm starting to get hi res curious. For those on the hi res train, how do you store your files? I store all ITunes lossless files on a NAS for Sonos but Sonos doesn't do hi res.
> 
> I know hi res takes up a lot of space. On your PC? External drive? NAS? I've got a laptop I keep my ITunes files on-its one terabyte Harddrive and 8GB of memory.


 
 I have two external USB drives that are an exact copy of my CD library.  One drive is .5T for compressed low-res MP3 and the second is a 1.5T for .m4a lossless files that I create in iTunes.  The other thing I do is use an MP3 ripper, and capture 320k rate audio from a bunch of my live concert DVDs... I only do that for those concerts that do not have an audio CD available.  Those rips are stored on the 1.5T high-res drive.
  
 The lo-res mp3 drive is only used for my iPhone, since apple i-device storage stinks... I have no choice but to highly compress the files.
  
 But the hi-res drive feeds my 15" retina macbook Pro.  I send the bit stream to my DAC via the MBPs toslink output.
  
 The next step from here I think would be an apple airport product so I can host the drive with that and access a lossless data stream over wifi.  The airport also has a toslink optical output so I think its possible to send the data stream straight from the airport to to my DAC.  The macbook is just a portal / viewing device.  I think... I am still scoping out the idea.


----------



## Oteil

kramer5150 said:


> 1)  People like to debate this, as though its even debate-able in the real world.  IF you could find 2-3 different amp circuits that ONLY differed in wattage capacity, you could at that point establish a common ground by which you could discuss.  It would NOT be a general debate though, it would ONLY pertain to those 2-3 amps that measure identically aside from wattage.  In the real world no two amps _*measure EXACTLY *_the same in every aspect (AFIAK).  Throw out manufacturer data sheets, thats all unregulated, un-standardized marketing pitch.  I don't think that can be used as a foundation for technical discussion.  So I question if its even possible to discuss it in the real world.
> 
> 2) See the cans and amps in my profile.  I just plug them in.  If they sound good then they are good.  I never found it something worth making a big deal over.


 

 Amen.


----------



## markm1

kramer5150 said:


> I have two external USB drives that are an exact copy of my CD library.  One drive is .5T for compressed low-res MP3 and the second is a 1.5T for .m4a lossless files that I create in iTunes.  The other thing I do is use an MP3 ripper, and capture 320k rate audio from a bunch of my live concert DVDs... I only do that for those concerts that do not have an audio CD available.  Those rips are stored on the 1.5T high-res drive.
> 
> The lo-res mp3 drive is only used for my iPhone, since apple i-device storage stinks... I have no choice but to highly compress the files.
> 
> ...


 

 Sounds cool, man


----------



## snowlune

Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but has anyone else noticed a lot of SR325is for sale recently for around $200?
 They seem like an attractive purchase, but I'm having a gut instinct that something happened and I don't know.


----------



## bbophead

snowlune said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but has anyone else noticed a lot of SR325is for sale recently for around $200?
> They seem like an attractive purchase, but I'm having a gut instinct that something happened and I don't know.


 

 Seems like a pretty good deal.  I've had mine for almost four years .......... cold dead hands.


----------



## wormsdriver

Newly revised Grado iems: http://www.gradolabs.com/headphones/in-ear-series


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> Newly revised Grado iems: http://www.gradolabs.com/headphones/in-ear-series


 
  
 Interesting.
  
 I wonder if the iGi can compete with like the Hifiman RE-400 at about the same price...the RE-400 is very nice at the price of $100.
  
 The price is right on the iGi...if it can deliver .


----------



## ruthieandjohn

snowlune said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but has anyone else noticed a lot of SR325is for sale recently for around $200?
> They seem like an attractive purchase, but I'm having a gut instinct that something happened and I don't know.



My guess it is two things:



 The SR325e came out last June, so the SR 325i became "last year's model" (at least one audio shop offers the i series at 25% off, which would be $225 for the SR325i)
 Consumers' Reports awarded the SR 325e its declaration of "best headphone," increasing interest in getting the SR 325e, perhaps by selling one's 325i


----------



## snowlune

bbophead said:


> Seems like a pretty good deal.  I've had mine for almost four years .......... cold dead hands.


 

 Cool. If there's nothing to be wary of I'll go for it.
  
 /looks at wallet
 ...or maybe not
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ruthieandjohn said:


> My guess it is two things:
> 
> The SR325e came out last June, so the SR 325i became "last year's model" (at least one audio shop offers the i series at 25% off, which would be $225 for the SR325i)
> Consumers' Reports awarded the SR 325e its declaration of "best headphone," increasing interest in getting the SR 325e, perhaps by selling one's 325i


 
  
 Hmmm, I see. I've been seeing the -25% sales too recently. If I can find one for that price then I might as well go for a new one instead. It also seems like the folks over at the e series thread really like the 325e so maybe that one would be better.


----------



## joseph69

snowlune said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but has anyone else noticed a lot of SR325is for sale recently for around $200?
> They seem like an attractive purchase, but I'm having a gut instinct that something happened and I don't know.


 
 Nothing to be weary about the 325is…at all!
 Like the replies you've already received, the 325e came out and everybody is holding them in high regard, so most of these sellers probably want to buy the 325e. Although I've never heard the 325e, I do own the 325is's for about 3yrs now, and I for one have no no intentions of selling them.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

snowlune said:


> Cool. If there's nothing to be wary of I'll go for it.
> 
> /looks at wallet
> ...or maybe not
> ...


 

 Here is one place (Overture Audio, which is my local audio store) that is selling all of the Grado -i series at 25% off... I posted the details on the Deals thread, and this link takes you to that post:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/692119/the-deals-discussion-thread-read-the-first-post/12675#post_11339818


----------



## snowlune

ruthieandjohn said:


> Here is one place (Overture Audio, which is my local audio store) that is selling all of the Grado -i series at 25% off... I posted the details on the Deals thread, and this link takes you to that post:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/692119/the-deals-discussion-thread-read-the-first-post/12675#post_11339818


 
  
 I'd love to jump on that, but too bad I live in Canada...


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Newly revised Grado iems: http://www.gradolabs.com/headphones/in-ear-series
> ...


 
 I owned  a pair of Gr8 in the past, I've never heard the iGi or gr10. I've actually never heard much on the iGi's to be honest so don't know much about them.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

joseph69 said:


> Nothing to be weary about the 325is…at all!
> Like the replies you've already received, the 325e came out and everybody is holding them in high regard, so most of these sellers probably want to buy the 325e. Although I've never heard the 325e, I do own the 325is's for about 3yrs now, and I for one have no no intentions of selling them.


 
 +1. Both are very solid headphones! 
  
 At the current price the 325is is of great value.


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> At the current price the 325is is of great value.


 
 You not kidding!


----------



## stacker45

kramer5150 said:


> Wow thats too cool for words!!


 
  
 Thanks, to be honest, sometimes I just stand there, and stare at these vintage components, especially at night, I like the way my Marantz lights up, and the needles on the big VU meters.
  
  


adtrance said:


> My dad was a big Marantz fan and had a stack, tho I don't remember what they were growing up.  I think he gave them to a friend and later "upgraded" to a new Pioneer setup complete with laserdisc sometime in the early 80's.
> 
> Always happy to see vintage Marantz!


 
  
 You probably mean CDs, because Laserdiscs were 12'' in diameter, and were the ancesters of DVDs.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


hpiper said:


> Only problem with vintage electronics is the shipping charges!! They used real metal back in the day and lots of it!! No switching power supplies either, nothing but huge capacitors and even bigger transformers. Now you got me itching to log onto ebay...oh darn...


 
  
 I hear you, I got burned a few times, I remember one time, I wasted half a day to go see a supposidly mint Marantz 6300 turntable. That time was the last straw. so when I bought  my Marantz 2226B from a guy who lives 45 minutes from Montréal, I simply offerd him $20 more than the $155 he was asking for his reciever. So, I saved myself some time, some possible frustration, some wear and milllage on my car. And considering the fact that it would have cost me $10 in gas anyway, it's not a bad deal for me.


----------



## jaywillin

greetings, and salutations on this frosty morning !
  
 a true delight, but little known dickey/brothers jam, "high falls" is a state park near macon, with a small, but impressive set of falls on the ocmulgee river
  
 pt1

  
 pt2


----------



## Focker

Mornin' Grado brothers! (and sisters?) 
  
 If you guys want a fantastic demo for your Grados - particularly those of you who have an "e" version - check out Birdman. Unfortunately I didn't care much for the film as a whole, but there are some really interesting aspects to the soundtrack that make for fantastic Grado food. There is jazz drumming throughout, which is rendered expertly by the Grados, and several scenes where there are voices and dialogue placed in space all around you. The RS-2e threw a beautiful 3-D sound stage and imaged PERFECTLY...especially when the  main character's two voices entered into a dialogue simultaneously. 
  
 The Grados took a film that I found somewhat overrated and disjointed and made it a much more pleasant viewing experience because of all the audio acrobatics. Enjoy!


----------



## markm1

kramer5150 said:


> I have two external USB drives that are an exact copy of my CD library.  One drive is .5T for compressed low-res MP3 and the second is a 1.5T for .m4a lossless files that I create in iTunes.  The other thing I do is use an MP3 ripper, and capture 320k rate audio from a bunch of my live concert DVDs... I only do that for those concerts that do not have an audio CD available.  Those rips are stored on the 1.5T high-res drive.
> 
> The lo-res mp3 drive is only used for my iPhone, since apple i-device storage stinks... I have no choice but to highly compress the files.
> 
> ...


 

 BTW, thanks for your input on this


----------



## wormsdriver

focker said:


> Mornin' Grado brothers! (and sisters?)
> 
> If you guys want a fantastic demo for your Grados - particularly those of you who have an "e" version - check out Birdman. Unfortunately I didn't care much for the film as a whole, but there are some really interesting aspects to the soundtrack that make for fantastic Grado food. There is jazz drumming throughout, which is rendered expertly by the Grados, and several scenes where there are voices and dialogue placed in space all around you. The RS-2e threw a beautiful 3-D sound stage and imaged PERFECTLY...especially when the  main character's two voices entered into a dialogue simultaneously.
> 
> The Grados took a film that I found somewhat overrated and disjointed and made it a much more pleasant viewing experience because of all the audio acrobatics. Enjoy!


 
 Ha! I felt the same way about this! I had watched it with my Gs1ki, my go to cans for TV and remembered feeling this way about it too!


----------



## jaywillin

good sunday morning gradoheads ! 
  
 growing up in middle georgia, in the 70's i kinda liked some southern rock.
 i think southern rock has some sub-genres" one of which, one of which i call "schiit kickin' " 
 i don't listen to it as much as i used to, but every now and then
 it's time to bust some out !!
  
 the outlaws then

  
  the outlaws now,(the skinny long blond haired dude is an old buddy of mine, he can play )

  
 damn, just found this, youtube can be fun, 17-18yrs after the allman brothers , folks were still playing in the park for free
 i was there somewhere, and no, i didn't sport a mullet , and i was wearing a tie dye

  
 back to the schiit kickin"


----------



## joseph69

"Green Grass and High Tides" is an awesome song!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Got myself  a Aune T1. It's true Grados shine with tubes. I liked my Grados quite a lot with tube amps, and this "tube DAC" certainly doesn't disappoint either. Grados sound much more "natural" with tube amp/DAC.


----------



## jaywillin

williamleonhart said:


> Got myself  a Aune T1. It's true Grados shine with tubes. I liked my Grados quite a lot with tube amps, and this "tube DAC" certainly doesn't disappoint either. Grados sound much more "natural" with tube amp/DAC.


 
 almost got one of those way back when


----------



## kramer5150

williamleonhart said:


> Got myself  a Aune T1. It's true Grados shine with tubes. I liked my Grados quite a lot with tube amps, and this "tube DAC" certainly doesn't disappoint either. Grados sound much more "natural" with tube amp/DAC.


 
 I've been eye-ing those... Is it a high gain circuit with your Grados?  I am a low volume listener (almost whisper quiet), how low can you turn the volume down before the channels become un-balanced?  Thanks!!


----------



## joseph69

I had bought the Rega DAC a while ago, but didn't give it much time at all when comparing it with my Meridian-203 and put it away. So I decided the other day to hook it up and listen to it for a very sufficient amount of time. I always left the Meridian powered on 24/7 for 20+ yrs…the Rega manual doesn't mention at all about leaving it powered on/off while not in use.
 My question is, (what ever DAC) do you guys keep your DAC's powered on 24/7 like I've done with the Meridian?
 Should I leave the Rega powered on 24/7?
 Thanks.


----------



## bpcans

Joseph, I only have my DAC on when I have my hp amp on. Otherwise it would just be sitting there burning electricity. If I left my DAC on I'd probably leave it plugged into my MBP which would have to stay plugged-in too. Here's another weird question. Does unplugging my AQ Carbon USB cable from my MBP when not in use compromise the cables connectivity and longevity?


----------



## bbophead

joseph69 said:


> I had bought the Rega DAC a while ago, but didn't give it much time at all when comparing it with my Meridian-203 and put it away. So I decided the other day to hook it up and listen to it for a very sufficient amount of time. I always left the Meridian powered on 24/7 for 20+ yrs…the Rega manual doesn't mention at all about leaving it powered on/off while not in use.
> My question is, (what ever DAC) do you guys keep your DAC's powered on 24/7 like I've done with the Meridian?
> Should I leave the Rega powered on 24/7?
> Thanks.


 

 My DacIT stays on 24/7.


----------



## bpcans

bbophead said:


> My DacIT stays on 24/7.


Without any change in its performance bbophead? If that's the case I'll just leave mine on too.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Joseph, I only have my DAC on when I have my hp amp on. Otherwise it would just be sitting there burning electricity. If I left my DAC on I'd probably leave it plugged into my MBP which would have to stay plugged-in too. Here's another weird question. Does unplugging my AQ Carbon USB cable from my MBP when not in use compromise the cables connectivity and longevity?


 
 I don't thing it would cause an issue with the cable, I also do this when listening to my desktop, and also plug/unplug my HP's from their amps every time I use them. Thank for your input on the DAC!
  
Quote:
  
  


bbophead said:


> My DacIT stays on 24/7.


 
 Thanks, I think I'm going to leave the Rega on 24/7 like I did with the Meridian.


----------



## bbophead

> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well, YEAH!


----------



## DRuM

Interesting BBC business news article about Grado.
  
 http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-31527888


----------



## Focker

wormsdriver said:


> Ha! I felt the same way about this! I had watched it with my Gs1ki, my go to cans for TV and remembered feeling this way about it too!


 
  
 It sounded really cool, didn't it? That's why I love watching movies and TV with headphones...the audio quality brings things to life in a big way!


----------



## Focker

bbophead said:


> My DacIT stays on 24/7.


 
  
 Nice DAC, bbop...I love Peachtree products.


----------



## wormsdriver

focker said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Ha! I felt the same way about this! I had watched it with my Gs1ki, my go to cans for TV and remembered feeling this way about it too!
> ...



absolutely man! Audio is crucial in movies and shows. I love being able to hear everything that's going on. It definitely brings things to life!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Having an epithaney jamming Built to Spills live version of Cortez the Killer, an epic recommendation from my Pal Thurston!!!


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> I don't thing it would cause an issue with the cable, I also do this when listening to my desktop, and also plug/unplug my HP's from their amps every time I use them. Thank for your input on the DAC!
> 
> Thanks, I think I'm going to leave the Rega on 24/7 like I did with the Meridian.


Your very welcome sir. I'm interested to read your impressions on the Rega, this being your second try at listening to it.


----------



## Krutsch

joseph69 said:


> Thanks, I think I'm going to leave the Rega on 24/7 like I did with the Meridian.


 
  
 Curious to hear your impressions after extended listening... loving mine.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Your very welcome sir. I'm interested to read your impressions on the Rega, this being your second try at listening to it.


 
 I will do, after several weeks of listening with all 5 filter settings.


----------



## joseph69

krutsch said:


> Curious to hear your impressions after extended listening... loving mine.


 
 Will do…how about you, do you leave your DAC on 24/7?


----------



## Krutsch

joseph69 said:


> Will do…how about you, do you leave your DAC on 24/7?


 

 I do not, but it's at my desk where it's easy to turn on/off. My living room's 2-channel system's DAC, however, stays on 24/7 because it's not easy to turn on/off. A convenience thing for me; I think it doesn't matter either way, with respect to product life-span.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

kramer5150 said:


> I've been eye-ing those... Is it a high gain circuit with your Grados?  I am a low volume listener (almost whisper quiet), how low can you turn the volume down before the channels become un-balanced?  Thanks!!


 
 I use it only as a DAC. The amp in the T1 seems to be disappointing. One of my friends said when the amp section broke down, he sent it to Aune for replace the amp section alone. The cost was only $8...


----------



## Bengkia369

Sony PCM-M10 with Grado PS500, sounds great!


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> I had bought the Rega DAC a while ago, but didn't give it much time at all when comparing it with my Meridian-203 and put it away. So I decided the other day to hook it up and listen to it for a very sufficient amount of time. I always left the Meridian powered on 24/7 for 20+ yrs…the Rega manual doesn't mention at all about leaving it powered on/off while not in use.
> My question is, (what ever DAC) do you guys keep your DAC's powered on 24/7 like I've done with the Meridian?
> Should I leave the Rega powered on 24/7?
> Thanks.


 
  
 In my manual , it says to not power down the PS Audio Nuwave
  
 From my manual:
 The NWD is best left powered on at all times.
  
 The current draw is negligible and keeping it powered on will make sure the internal AC capacitors stay working properly and the sound quality is perfect.
  
 The life span will be unaffected by leaving it on.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I will do, after several weeks of listening with all 5 filter settings.


 
 the geek pulse i'm using at the time being, has different filters, and i've been playing with them, haven't gotten very far in deciding if i have a preference
  
 oh, and lhlabs says to leave the pulse and the lps on, always,  to maintain proper temperature for optimal performance


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

bengkia369 said:


> Sony PCM-M10 with Grado PS500, sounds great!


 
 Very nice! 
  
 Buy yourself a pair of Grado G-cushs, I'm pretty sure you'd like the sound (and the comfort).


----------



## Bengkia369

williamleonhart said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Buy yourself a pair of Grado G-cushs, I'm pretty sure you'd like the sound (and the comfort).


 

 Will the G-cushs changes the sound?


----------



## joseph69

Thanks guys for all the info about your DAC's and what your manuals are saying…as I said, there no mention at all about this with the Rega, so like my Meridian, I'll just keep it powered on all of the time. Thanks again!


----------



## bpcans

bengkia369 said:


> Will the G-cushs changes the sound?


Yes, the g-cushions definitely change the sound. Not real great with my RS1i's because I have to increase the volume a lot, and EQ the bass up substantially, but with the PS500's other have said they work real well.


----------



## rage3324

I leave my DAC on or in sleep mode 24/7 as well.


----------



## joseph69

rage3324 said:


> I leave my DAC on or in sleep mode 24/7 as well.


 
 Yeah, like I said, I've had the Meridian on for 20+yrs, I just wasn't sure about the Rega, but I'm leaving it on as well.
 Thanks.


----------



## Krutsch

whirlwind said:


> In my manual , it says to not power down the PS Audio Nuwave
> 
> From my manual:
> The NWD is best left powered on at all times.
> ...


 
  
  


jaywillin said:


> the geek pulse i'm using at the time being, has different filters, and i've been playing with them, haven't gotten very far in deciding if i have a preference
> 
> oh, and lhlabs says to leave the pulse and the lps on, always,  to maintain proper temperature for optimal performance


 

 That's interesting... I can see a large toroidal transformer taking a little longer to warm-up (as built into the Rega), but I would expect the discrete components in a DAC to warm to their nominal temp in seconds. News for me... I will try leaving mine on all of the time. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## rovopio

ruthieandjohn said:


> My guess it is two things:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


hi john, i'd like to ask a question about grado prestige line. 
Well, to everybody fellow grado fans really.

As some of you regulars here knew, i got diagnosed with vestibular neurinitis, so sr80e was a no go due to inner ear pain. I moved on to dt880, and then flirt a little bit with hd650 and alpha dogs, and now i'm using he400i. i also auditioned t70 and t90 along the way. Basically, i was accidentally went through a mid-fi journey,

well, you know what guys, i still crave them grado vocals. (the fact that my he400i clamps like it's trying to kill me doesn't help).

After getting the he400i, i have no need for the dt880. And since i'm going to sell my dt880, so i'll have $200 lying around from that load-off.
Or possibly i'll sell the he400i (mine clamps VERY strongly), if i do that i'll have $350 then at least.

i haven't decided yet, but the point is, i'll have some extra money to get one grado headphone from the prestige line. sr80e is no go because i owned them and it hurt my ear.
*sidenote:* there's a treble peak there somewhere that's hurting my inner ear. The doctor doesn't particularly specify but, my ear hurts more from dt880 than from sr80e, despite sr80e supposedly being brighter. So my guess is my inner ear are more sensitive to somewhere around 9khz peak probably.

sr60e is also no go because, unlike my old sr60, the sr60e is wayy too mainstream to my ear. It has more bass than sr80e, but the bass is looser, smeared to the midrange making the sound lush, but it's not the type of lush i like. Basically it's too warm and too full for my ear. (on the sr60e, it's just my opinion after owning them for a couple days before i then bought sr80e. So... if your mileage varies, it's totally cool.

Now on the sr125e sr225e and sr325e, which one do you guys think is less bright? (as in, smooth enough not to hurt my ear).
I know rs2e is smooth, but llocally $650, there's no way i can get rs2e anytime soon. $400 sr325e is as much as i can shell when i eventually sell one of those 2 headphones above.


----------



## one1speed

rovopio said:


> hi john, i'd like to ask a question about grado prestige line.
> Well, to everybody fellow grado fans really.
> 
> As some of you regulars here knew, i got diagnosed with vestibular neurinitis, so sr80e was a no go due to inner ear pain. I moved on to dt880, and then flirt a little bit with hd650 and alpha dogs, and now i'm using he400i. i also auditioned t70 and t90 along the way. Basically, i was accidentally went through a mid-fi journey,
> ...


 
  
 It seems you may be best served by getting an equalizer into your chain. This way, you could modify the sound of any headphone to your liking / need. You could choose the headphone by bass and midrange, then modify the highs as needed.
  
 For pure vocals, I think the RS2e is wonderful, if you can swing it. I'll let others respond about the Prestige line. Good luck!


----------



## rovopio

one1speed said:


> It seems you may be best served by getting an equalizer into your chain. This way, you could modify the sound of any headphone to your liking / need. You could choose the headphone by bass and midrange, then modify the highs as needed.
> 
> For pure vocals, I think the RS2e is wonderful, if you can swing it. I'll let others respond about the Prestige line. Good luck!



 


no i always EQ particularly to lessen some treble peaks.
But come on, how do you make a dt880 or he400i to a grado sr60?
you can't...

i've personally heard the 325e for like... 4 minutes? oh man that was good!
but 4 minutes of trying it out is not the same with owning them, like i owned the sr80e and knowing that it physically hurts my inner ear.

There's no return policy or extended audition session where i'm at. Well i could actually only for grado, the local grado single dealer is pretty nice. but still, a 20 mins audition won't determined how much each headphone will hurt my ear since it'll only starts hurting after an hour or so. So the next best thing is asking advice from fellow owners which of the 125 225 325 e's are the smoothest (least peaky) in the trebles area...


----------



## Wildcatsare1

jaywillin said:


> the geek pulse i'm using at the time being, has different filters, and i've been playing with them, haven't gotten very far in deciding if i have a preference
> 
> oh, and lhlabs says to leave the pulse and the lps on, always,  to maintain proper temperature for optimal performance




Jay, how do you like the LHlabs stuff?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

@rovopio
  
 Of the 125, 225, and 325, the SR-325 is the MOST bright and hence least likely to sound good to you.
  
 The SR225 is (along with the RS-1) the "center of the road" of the Grado sound.  The PS-500, not of the Prestige Line but of the Professional Series, is the least bright of all of the Grados... it is intended to be Grado's attempt to behave more like other (less bright) headphones.
  
 You can get the PS500 (non-e) for 25% off its list price, since the e series is displacing the older series and many stores are offering a significant discount, even for new.  One such place is Overture Audio, Ann Arbor (my home town), MI (overture-audio.com).  That would make it $375 (new) instead of its list of $500.
  
 From looking at the frequency response, I would guess that the SR-125 would have a slightly less strident response than the SR-225.  I have both, and I just conducted a (very brief) listening test comparison for you between the two.  The SR-125 is indeed VERY slightly less "trebly," but the SR-225, perhaps because it has the bowl-shaped "L" pads rather than the flat "S" pads of the SR-125, has a larger sound stage.
  
 I love them all... the SR-125 in particular is an undiscovered treasure... reasonable price, fabulous sound, but not a lot of publicity since it is surrounded by more widely-used headphone models on either side (SR-80 and SR-225).  Non-e versions of any of these would be available at 25% off, if in stock, from such places as Overture Audio mentioned above.
  
 So my suggestion would be...
  
 1)  PS-500 (non e) if you can afford it at $375 (new from places above), then...
 2)  SR-125 , then...
 3) SR-225.
  
 Here are the frequency plots of the PS-500 (green), SR-125 (blue), SR225 (red), and the too-shrill SR-80 (orange).
  

*Frequency plots of the PS-500 (green), SR-125 (blue), SR225 (red), and SR-80 (orange).*
  
 I'm really interested in what you decide... please let me know.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> the geek pulse i'm using at the time being, has different filters, and i've been playing with them, haven't gotten very far in deciding if i have a preference


 
 I'm started listening with filter #1…I want to get aquatinted with it before I move on to the next filter, the Rega has 5 different filters so it will take some time to decide which I prefer, if I even prefer it over the Meridian.


----------



## joseph69

@rovopio
  
Have you ever considered trying the Alessandro MS-2i/e?
 I had the MS-2i and it was much less forward and aggressive than the 325is that I traded it for.
 The two main reasons I traded the MS-2i was because the high frequencies weren't enough for my liking and it had much less attack compared to the 325is.


----------



## cocolinho

I owned almost all : 60/80/225/325/PS500/GS1000 & heard RS1
 I really enjoyed the 500's & the 325is but the biggest issue I had will all of them except the GS1K is comfort... unfortunately G pads on PS500 killed them! 
  
 PS500 for $375 is a nice deal!


----------



## markm1

cocolinho said:


> I owned almost all : 60/80/225/325/PS500/GS1000 & heard RS1
> I really enjoyed the 500's & the 325is but the biggest issue I had will all of them except the GS1K is comfort... unfortunately G pads on PS500 killed them!
> 
> PS500 for $375 is a nice deal!


 

 I heard the PS500 only once but I thought it had a great sound and very different than my 225 and RS1


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Actually I quite like the G cushs on my PS500, the mids is a bit "artificial" with G cushs, but soundstage increase, bass is tamed... And comfort is great. However due to the "artificial" mids I only use my PS500 for Instrumental music and Prog Rock (along with it offshots).


markm1 said:


>


 
 On the Grado scale I think the PS500 is the complete opposite of the RS1 (and the 325)


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ruthieandjohn said:


>


 
 Agreed completely. I'd suggest the order to go is PS500 > SR125 > SR225 > MS2. The MS2, while more tamed than its twin (SR325), still have plenty of trebles - much more so than the other cans. However considering that Grados tamed the 325e a lot (in comparison to the 325is), I suppose the MS2e is still within rovopio's tolerance zone.
 Another thing to consider is a tube amp to go with the Grados to tame them (and improve the sound, too). Try Mullards and Tung SOls.


----------



## stacker45

williamleonhart said:


> Actually I quite like the G cushs on my PS500, the mids is a bit "artificial" with G cushs, but soundstage increase, bass is tamed... And comfort is great. However due to the "artificial" mids I only use my PS500 for Instrumental music and Prog Rock (along with it offshots).
> On the Grado scale I think the PS500 is the complete opposite of the RS1 (and the 325)


 
  
 I have owned the PS500 for two weeks, and I took them back mainly because I thought that women's voices sounded a bit too low, and that the treble was too roled off for my taste.
  
 I could kick myself for not thinking of swaping the stock L-cush,  with my GS1000's G-cush. Oh well!, because of that, I'm now a proud PS1000 owner, so I can't complain too much.


williamleonhart said:


> Actually I quite like the G cushs on my PS500, the mids is a bit "artificial" with G cushs, but soundstage increase, bass is tamed... And comfort is great. However due to the "artificial" mids I only use my PS500 for Instrumental music and Prog Rock (along with it offshots).
> On the Grado scale I think the PS500 is the complete opposite of the RS1 (and the 325)


 
  
 Like I just said, I can't comment on how the PS500 sound with the G-cush, but I do agree with you that the PS500 and the RS1/SR325 represent Grrado's two extremes.
  
 Also, I think that the expression ''Grado house sound'', refers mainly to the SR/RS models, but I think that the PS500 is in a class by itself, and then there's the GS/PS1000, wich I would put in a class of their own.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

IMO the PS500 does what it's supposed to do: follows the PS1000 at 1/3 the price. No need to ponder over the PS500 if you have the PS1k. For the price of $1700, the PS1k is not exactly my cup of tea though.
  
 The "Grado house sound" I refer to is sweet mids with plenty of trebles, perhaps best demonstrated by the RS1/RS1i, as well as the SR325is and the SR325e. Personally I like Grados for their sweet mids, smooth trebles and well-controlled bass. I've said somewhere ealier that Grados have some sort of synergy between the mids and the bass that makes electric guitars sound real great, and those mids are killer for female Vocals songs. After I sold my SR60i, I looked everywhere for the same guitar sound but couldn't find one. So I return to the Grado camp with the MS1i and have been constantly on the upgrade path ever since. However I think I'd stop at what I'm having now (RS1i, PS500 and SR325is). After putting Earzonks pads on my RS1i I think I'd even sell the SR325is.


----------



## rovopio

ruthieandjohn said:


> @rovopio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Does the 125-225-325Es retain it's general characteristic from 125-225-325Is series? as in, the 325 is still the brightest among the three?

Because for sr60-sr80, the Es are very different than the Is. The frequency response on headphone . com doesn't really correlates with the new 60-80e series. I owned the old sr60 and the sr60e and sr80e. 
the sr60e was just not grado sound to me. i have the sr60 for more than 6 years before the cable solder connection to the driver gave up (admittedly i treat them carelessly during those years). The sr60e as i mentioned above, is very full on the lower midrange, too full and too lush, with more bass than sr80e, but, not as controlled. Since the boomy bass smeared to the midrange, it affected vocals in a way that i did not like.
So then i bought the sr80e, and i was satisfied because it sounds like "my old sr60". I'm also quite familiar with how sr325i sounds (i don't own them though). And based on memory, i think between sr325i and my 4 minutes audition of sr325e... the two sounds more than a little different, the sr325i being brighter, while sr325e is less bright in the treble area and a little warmer (i might be wrong since it's not enough time).

i really like the sr325e actually. like a lot. if i have no issue with inner ear pain, the decision is easy. sr325e would be what i'd choose. 
i've never heard the sr125e and sr225e though, so if the two also retain it's general characteristic from it's I series... as in, if the are two less bright than the sr325e, maybe i'd be better off choosing the two. But which two.... i don't know. Anybody can shed light on this?

Or is it wiser for me to i just save up to rs2e instead? I also auditioned also for rs1e 4 minutes in the same store (not the rs2e unfortunately), and i'm 60-70% sure the rs1e and by extension, rs2e treble frequency response would works better. At $650 it's just a little steep for me.

As for buying from Ann Arbor, or from the US for that matter, while shipping a light grado package wouldn't be that expensive, anything imported from outside the country got imposed 40% tax and what i personally dislike is that the tax have to be paid in a specific custom collection office. So i'm paying for shipping, yet i still have to drive 30 or so miles just to pay the exorbitant tax. The latter is quite annoying, so, buying from outside the country is not really an option at the moment.

at $500... Nothing i've tried reproduce female vocals like Grado. Sony ma-900 came close, but guitars on grado sounds better. Not to mention ma-900 is a $100 headphone so, it only have ~$100 headphone level of resolution. And so... here i am thinking of going back to Grado camp despite my physical limitation..



joseph69 said:


> @rovopio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


I think i'll stick with grado. For one, they don't sell alessandro items here. The grado single dealer just have Grado and not alessandro.
And two (though moot), i've heard the ms1i and ms1e. i have mix feelings about them. Maybe it shares the same driver, and maybe to a lot of people it's simply "grado sound with less treble". In my own separate try of ms1i a long time ago, and ms1e at some store outside the country, and i wasn't interested in parting with $130 to get them.
I didn't A/B them with grado so maybe i'm not completely correct. But based on memory, they are too warm on the lower midrange, and the treble response sounds different, not just having less attack.



williamleonhart said:


> Agreed completely. I'd suggest the order to go is PS500 > SR125 > SR225 > MS2. The MS2, while more tamed than its twin (SR325), still have plenty of trebles - much more so than the other cans. However considering that Grados tamed the 325e a lot (in comparison to the 325is), I suppose the MS2e is still within rovopio's tolerance zone.
> Another thing to consider is a tube amp to go with the Grados to tame them (and improve the sound, too). Try Mullards and Tung SOls.



 


Have you listened to the E series of the grados? it's easy to demo them in Singapore isn't it?
Does the ps500 > sr125 > sr225 rule still applies for the E series as it is for the I series....?

i was seriously surprised with how 60-80e have very different _progression_ than 60-80i. I mean, 80i and 80e sounds similar but, 60i and 60e sounds *nothing* alike. And since i own the 60 for a long time and listen to them almost everyday so, yeah i was really surprised at how very different it was tuned.
And i also know from reading this thread and that little audition that 325e tuned noticeably different than 325i, and that while some people like the 325e tuning, some others have their own judgements to still keep their 325i....

so... yeah, does the sr125 is less bright than sr225 _*common knowledge of brightness progression*_ is still retained in the E series?
if it is the less bright of the three (125-225-325). Maybe i'll take 125e then...


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Your comparison btwn the 325is and the 325e is not wrong at all. Having owned both I agree completely: the 325e is much warmer, lusher and smoother than its predecessor. However considering your conditions, I think you'll have to spend days burning-in the 325e at first. They're ear-piercing at first, even to a guy with normal ears like me.
  
 I have never tried the SR125e so I can't comment on that, but the SR225e is definitely even warmer than the 325e. However the sound of the SR225e is not as refined as on the 325e. If I had to choose only 1 Grado to be my everything headphones, I'd go with the SR325e.


----------



## rovopio

williamleonhart said:


> Your comparison btwn the 325is and the 325e is not wrong at all. Having owned both I agree completely: the 325e is much warmer, lusher and smoother than its predecessor. However considering your conditions, I think you'll have to spend days burning-in the 325e at first. They're ear-piercing at first, even to a guy with normal ears like me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


when you posted, i was still editing my post. hehe. So i take it you tried sr225e and sr325e then? 
So... just like how their I series counterpart, the 225-325 still retain it's generic progression?? As in, the sr225e is still less bright than sr325e?

if i had to choose only 1 grado i'd go with rs2e really, it's just a little too expensive at this time. And um, sr325e is seriously good. And since the price is ~mid-fi level, it has a great price-performance value too.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Yes they are easy to demo in Singapore. Are you in the country as well? I left by the end of January and won't return for the near future (will be heading to Malaysia in March instead).
  
 If you're in Singapore, go to Stereo. If you're just a visitor, look up more information in the link below:
 http://www.stereo.com.sg/store/
  
 The price of Grados in Singapore is just a tad higher when I was there, but have since risen a bit (SGD decreased in value).


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

(divided my post due to IT restriction)
 And yep the "Grado progression" stay true with the 225 and 325. I never had any interest in the 125 (any version of it), so I can't comment. But honestly I think you'd best stick with the 225e (or even the 325e) if they're within your limit. 
 If the RS2e, like people said, is "the new RS1i", then I suppose you won't be able to stand it. Wit stock pads the RS1i is on the same level of 325is in term of brightness. 
 Oh and I think you should try tape-modding the 325e, or switch to Earzonk pads. They tame the highs.


----------



## rovopio

williamleonhart said:


> Yes they are easy to demo in Singapore. Are you in the country as well? I left by the end of January and won't return for the near future (will be heading to Malaysia in March instead).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
 


williamleonhart said:


> (divided my post due to IT restriction)
> 
> 
> And yep the "Grado progression" stay true with the 225 and 325. I never had any interest in the 125 (any version of it), so I can't comment. But honestly I think you'd best stick with the 225e (or even the 325e) if they're within your limit.
> ...



 


i used to stay there for a short while. live in a different south east asia country now. yeah, the rs1e was fine for me. but there's no demo for rs2e so there's that. Oh? the earzonk pads tame the highs? how much tamer are we talking about here?
The "tamer that is only noticeable by critical listening", or the "tamer that noticeable even for casual listeners?"
If it's more the latter maybe i should consider 325e after all... or a/b with 225e before making up my mind...


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

"Tamer if you spend more than 10 minutes with it". It won't be noticeable for non-audiophile, but for me it's there, very clearly. In fact I could never stand my un-burnt SR325e without the EZ pads.
  
 Else you can try tape-modding the stock pads as well.


----------



## jaywillin

wildcatsare1 said:


> Jay, how do you like the LHlabs stuff?


 






 they may have some issues growing the company and they are learning along the way hlabs operates as a division company from light harmonic, and has a very different product, and targeted customer.
 i waited well over a year for the pulse x/f/i, and lps4 , was the wait "worth it" not sure
 what i am sure of, the sound the pulse is making is the best sound i've had here at the listening post
 i wish i wasn't selling it


----------



## markm1

williamleonhart said:


> Actually I quite like the G cushs on my PS500, the mids is a bit "artificial" with G cushs, but soundstage increase, bass is tamed... And comfort is great. However due to the "artificial" mids I only use my PS500 for Instrumental music and Prog Rock (along with it offshots).
> On the Grado scale I think the PS500 is the complete opposite of the RS1 (and the 325)


 
 When I heard the PS500 I had my RS1's w/ me at Capital Audio Fest and I was listening to a lot of orthos-the fazor LCDs the HE 560's, etc. and the PS500 sounded closer to those kinds of sound signatures to me-it felt warmer, fuller, lusher-not that I don't like my RS1-it was just a different experience.


----------



## Focker

markm1 said:


> When I heard the PS500 I had my RS1's w/ me at Capital Audio Fest and I was listening to a lot of orthos-the fazor LCDs the HE 560's, etc. and the PS500 sounded closer to those kinds of sound signatures to me-it felt warmer, fuller, lusher-not that I don't like my RS1-it was just a different experience.


 
  
 That's very interesting, cause I'm primarily a planar speaker guy, and have become pretty smitten with planar headphones, and the PS500 has always been my favorite Grado, as well.


----------



## rovopio

i have little experience with planars. but i do own the he-400i. and the way the ps500 conveys bass and lower midrange sounds planar-like i have to agree. at least he-400i he-560 like.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

focker said:


> That's very interesting, cause I'm primarily a planar speaker guy, and have become pretty smitten with planar headphones, and the PS500 has always been my favorite Grado, as well.




Agreed, love the organic, neutral presentation of my HE560's and PS500es!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

markm1 said:


> Yep to me those 2 Grados are extremely different too. Too bad I have not tried any pair of planars yet.


 
  
  
  
 Put the L-cushs on my PS500 yesterday and the bass was too much for my liking... Trebles were lackluster also. Had to go back to G-cushs. Which has the problem of "artificial mids" I mentioned above, and in a lot of songs (especially Metal), the bass was not well-controlled.  So whatever the cushs is, the PS500 always has some problems. I believe my LD I+ with Mullards tubes sound quite great with it, but the amp is awaiting repair right now.


----------



## bpcans

I can report that leaving my DAC on for 36hrs straight has had no deliterious effect on its SQ. Who woulda thunk it?


----------



## Coolzo

bpcans said:


> I can report that leaving my DAC on for 36hrs straight has had no deliterious effect on its SQ. Who woulda thunk it?




I've been leaving my audio interface and DAC on 24/7 now since a couple months ago. There has been zero ill effects, if anything it's just way more convenient.


----------



## Shoopdawoop993

So recently I've been hearing some popping from my PS500's, which I bought used (still have like 5 days to return them though)
Ive been hearing it a lot on flacs even on low volumes, along with a kind of grainy distortion to the highs,
XXDISREGARDXX(its very noticeable on the Flac version of Kashmir, at about 3:54 (and my eyes fill with ssssand) Ill hear a very distinct pop. (i don't  hear it on an mp3 version however)  actually listened to this through the beats (****) and it turns out this is just kind of a ****ty mix What)
 Ok disregard the popping that was in a ****ty file What
 I do get some graininess though
 It occurs regardless of if im using my fiio e10k or just coming out of the computer
 is this what sibilance is?
  
  




 Whats causing this?
 Has anyone else experienced it?
 What should I do?
 Would returning the old pair and getting a new set of ps500e's fix the problem?
  
  
 Computer>fiio e10k>ps500
  
 Im starting to think its all in my head


----------



## one1speed

shoopdawoop993 said:


> So recently I've been hearing some popping from my PS500's, which I bought used (still have like 5 days to return them though)
> Ive been hearing it a lot on flacs even on low volumes, along with a kind of grainy distortion to the highs, and its very noticeable on the 24/69 version of Kashmir, at about 3:54 (and my eyes fill with ssssand) Ill hear a very distinct pop. (i don't  hear it on an mp3 version however)
> It occurs regardless of if im using my fiio e10k or just coming out of the computer
> 
> ...


 
  
 I would try another source. Can you run them directly out of a smart phone or iPad?


----------



## joseph69

I know there were a few post regarding the Bushmills X being offered again…for those who were here is a chance to get a "NEW" pair. Grado Bushmills X


----------



## maxifunk

joseph69 said:


> I know there were a few post regarding the Bushmills X being offered again…for those who were here is a chance to get a "NEW" pair. Grado Bushmills X


 

 My poor Wallet YES!


----------



## joseph69

maxifunk said:


> My poor Wallet YES!


 
 I guess you were the one, or one of the posters who said this…if so, and if you going to bid, happy bidding and hope you win, let us know if you win/get them!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Unless my 325is is gone in time... Damn I want those Bushmills


----------



## whirlwind

shoopdawoop993 said:


> So recently I've been hearing some popping from my PS500's, which I bought used (still have like 5 days to return them though)
> Ive been hearing it a lot on flacs even on low volumes, along with a kind of grainy distortion to the highs,
> XXDISREGARDXX(its very noticeable on the Flac version of Kashmir, at about 3:54 (and my eyes fill with ssssand) Ill hear a very distinct pop. (i don't  hear it on an mp3 version however)  actually listened to this through the beats (****) and it turns out this is just kind of a ****ty mix What)
> Ok disregard the popping that was in a ****ty file What
> ...


 
 No that is not sibilance.
  
 You will know when you have sibilance, it is in the vocals and you can hear it with words that begin with "s"


----------



## Krutsch

joseph69 said:


> I know there were a few post regarding the Bushmills X being offered again…for those who were here is a chance to get a "NEW" pair. Grado Bushmills X


 

 Not where I'd spend $$, right now, but those are really sweet looking 'phones. I'm curious, from what Grado model are they based (drivers)?


----------



## joseph69

krutsch said:


> Not where I'd spend $$, right now, but those are really sweet looking 'phones. I'm curious, from what Grado model are they based (drivers)?


 
 I used to have a pair when they were released and they sounded like a warmer/smoother step above the 325…very nice sounding HP but at the time I had the 80i/325is/RS-1i so didn't feel the need too keep them, and I'm really not into the whole "Limited Production" designed by this one or that one, but like I said they sounded nice.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> I know there were a few post regarding the Bushmills X being offered again…for those who were here is a chance to get a "NEW" pair. Grado Bushmills X


 

 There is a great video about their development and the collaboration that led to the Bushmills - Elijah Wood, Zach Cowie, and John Grado:
  
:
  
 They were originally (and exclusively) offered by (and are still listed, in optimistic hope they will return), Turntable Lab, NY, for $395:
  
http://turntablelab.com/products/grado-the-bushmills-x-grado-labs-headphone
  
 head-fier @furjim most recently had a like-new pair listed on the classifieds here for $650.  In comparing them to his SR80is, he calls them "very laid back" not fast or resolving, but with a unique balance - live mids and not super forward. They achieve a great soundstage with the G pads, much better than he expected from a Grado.
  
 They are *semi-closed,*  the only such ones from Grado.  Being semiclosed, they still "leak" sound in and out.
  
 Someone recently on this thread rated his top "best for the money" Grados as GS1000 / Bushmills X / PS500 (I think)!
  
 And finally, if you cannot afford or don't want to wait for the Grado Bushmills, I will soon be introducing the Grado Old Milwaukee Light Beer headphones, fully closed made from the bottom of Old Milwaukee beer bottles, as detailed here:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/23265#post_11333405


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> There is a great video about their development and the collaboration that led to the Bushmills - Elijah Wood, Zach Cowie, and John Grado:


 
 Yes, I say the entire video when they released the Bushmills X.
 Thank you!


----------



## joseph69

@kayandjohn 
 Your welcome.


----------



## rovopio

as some of you here knows...
  
 i got diagnosed with vestibular neurinitis which is why i left Camp Grado a little while ago. Well, now i'm using he-400i, which is awesome in terms of frequency response, as in, it doesn't flare up my inner ear pain and vertigo from hearing the upper treble frequency response. Particularly those at 8-12khz... (which is why dt880 is even worse than my old sr60 or sr80e).

 My he-400i really is a zero sibilance headphone. I paid for them on the 6th of february, and received them on march 1st. Well, out of the box the clamp force is really hard. It's so hard that i feel that it's trying to kill me, figuratively speaking. Hyperbolically speaking, it feels more like a torture device than it is a headphone.
  
 As to why I'm posting the experience here? i don't know. i guess i just want to share what has happen for the past several days with grado owners here... So!
  
 First of all, i think i'm just a little unlucky on receiving a headphone that has really bad clamp force. I don't know if it's 1 out of 10 or 1 out of 100 that receive a lemon unit, and since there's no return or exchange policy where i'm at, well i'm **** out of luck. Pretty annoying too considering i'm paying this way more than $500.
  
 On the he-560 thread, there are discussions regarding "straightening the steel suspension" method to relieve the clamp force. i've tried "straightening the steel" method for the past 2 days and am looking for thick gloves so that i can exert even more power when doing the method. I also put 3 TOEFL-thickness level books + 1 average novel to hang them overnight for the past 3 nights.
 Visually i start to see some change, the top metal headband is now bend inwards a little, compared to almost completely horizontal when i received them.
 In addition, the 90-degrees bend is also noticeably changed, it looks like the right bend now looks higher than the left.
  
 Clamp force though, no major change yet. I need major clamp force change for this to even be wearable. I'm not looking for comfort yet, just wearable. It's still the same, i have zero issue with the weight.
  
 Here's where it gets interesting for grado owners, the clamp force is really strong, where strong is an understatement. Even the word massive is an understatement.
 The clamp force is pushing my jaw from the left and right, and the pads also push that soft part of my head exactly right behind my ear. The clamp force there always gave me nausea after 10 minutes or so. Also due to being pushed from left and right, i have headache wearing them. So for the past 5 days i have nausea and headache from wearing this headphone. Partially my fault because i do wear them up until my breaking limit, _fear-factor _like.
 On top of that, today, well now, i've been wearing the headphone for 45 minutes or so, and i start to see spots before my eyes. You know, the _lightning bug-_ish specks thingy. idk how to say that properly in english.
  
 I'll see how it goes by monday. The feeling i feel wearing this on my head is that, instead of alleviating the weight, the steel suspension in my case actually push everything so hard together.
  
 Also, a kind user on the he-560 thread suggested putting some dvd case between the metal suspension to open up the clamp, on his, it reportedly works. On mine, *well, the dvd case snapped and broke.*


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> Well, out of the box the clamp force is really hard. It's so hard that i feel that it's trying to kill me, figuratively speaking.


 
 I had the HE-400i and had no issues with the clamping force what so ever. Mine were extremely comfortable.
 Seem strange yours have such clamping force…sorry to hear this.
 I also *WOULDN'T* try to put an* IDENT/CREASE* in the headband, I would pull the headband apart *GENTLY* at the lowest points on the L/R sides of the headband as close to the drivers/cups* (BUT NOT FROM THE SLIDING ADJUSTERS…FROM THE HEADBAND ONLY) * outward into a horizontal position a little at a time and hold them in that position for a minute or so at a time, then let them relax as much as needed until they are U shaped when relaxed. You may* NEED* to do this frequently, as they probably use spring steel in the headband, and it will try to form back to its original shape, but in time this will work! You may even want to put a little heat on the headband from a blowdryer to make  the spring steel warm, and a little easier to work with.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I had the HE-400i and had no issues with the clamping force what so ever. Mine were extremely comfortable.
> Seem strange yours have such clamping force…sorry to hear this.
> I also *WOULDN'T* try to put an* IDENT/CREASE* in the headband, I would pull the headband apart *GENTLY* at the lowest points on the L/R sides of the headband as close to the drivers/cups* (BUT NOT FROM THE SLIDING ADJUSTERS…FROM THE HEADBAND ONLY) * outward into a horizontal position a little at a time and hold them in that position for a minute or so at a time, then let them relax as much as needed until they are U shaped when relaxed. You may* NEED* to do this frequently, as they probably use spring steel in the headband, and it will try to form back to its original shape, but in time this will work! You may even want to put a little heat on the headband from a blowdryer to make  the spring steel warm, and a little easier to work with.


 
 what he said ^^^^


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> I had the HE-400i and had no issues with the clamping force what so ever. Mine were extremely comfortable.
> Seem strange yours have such clamping force…sorry to hear this.
> I also *WOULDN'T* try to put an* IDENT/CREASE* in the headband, I would pull the headband apart *GENTLY* at the lowest points on the L/R sides of the headband as close to the drivers/cups* (BUT NOT FROM THE SLIDING ADJUSTERS…FROM THE HEADBAND ONLY) * outward into a horizontal position a little at a time and hold them in that position for a minute or so at a time, then let them relax as much as needed until they are U shaped when relaxed. You may* NEED* to do this frequently, as they probably use spring steel in the headband, and it will try to form back to its original shape, but in time this will work! You may even want to put a little heat on the headband from a blowdryer to make  the spring steel warm, and a little easier to work with.


 
  
  


jaywillin said:


> what he said ^^^^


 
  
 That killer clamp force is partially why i was asking here which of the 125-225-325E's are the less bright. Because he-400i is the perfect cure for my inner ear pain, as in, it doesn't hurt my inner ear at all, while still have good details and resolution. But i'm 50% near my breaking point at the moment.
  
 @joseph and @jay, i've tried a method posted by thurstonx on the he-560 thread which basically goes,
  
 "Put your thumbs on the *outside* of the band, opposite as what you've pictured... one thumb on either side of the *angle* (what I call the "bend" - as a noun - not to be confused with the verb "to bend")... then grip the steel with your other fingers and apply even pressure, *bending* outward.
 Your thumbs will provide stability, and focus the outward bending pressure on that angle.  That will lessen the clamping pressure.  If you loosen it too much, you can bend it back, but I've found a certain amount of clamping pressure will return naturally.  Once you get the principle of how to adjust it, you can experiment."
  
 in photos, it looks like this (but with my right hand gripping the top)
  

  
 (you can even see the TOEFL books there)
 - - - - - - -
 Anyway, the method you two are describing, is a little different than the above right?
 i'm not native so DIY instructions with mathematical / home appliances terms confuses me a little. (bend, yoke, horizontal, perpendicular, etc) is kind of lost on me.
  
 Let me reiterate... basically what you guys saying is that
 1) adjust the setting all the way down
 2) hold the headphone above the H plastic, on the vertical steel (with index and middle fingers only?)
 3) stretch them outward  (my left 2 fingers stretch left, my right 2 fingers stretch right?)
 4) stretch until the top metal headband becomes completely horizontal
  
 Is that what you meant...?


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> Let me reiterate... basically what you guys saying is that
> 1) adjust the setting all the way down
> 2) hold the headphone above the H plastic, on the vertical steel (with index and middle fingers only?)
> 3) stretch them outward  (my left 2 fingers stretch left, my right 2 fingers stretch right?)
> ...


 






 
 I'm sorry, but I couldn't be much clearer about this.
 Gently pull (do not bend) the headband apart (outward) into a horizontal (straight line) position a little at a time as needed, then let the headband relax…if needed, repeat, repeat, repeat until headband is U shaped so now there isn't much clamping force. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
*PLEASE* do not break your HP's on my advice!!!


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


>


 
  
 it's not? lol.
 alright i'll take pictures tomorrow, as it is a little late here, and um, just point out where i deviate from your instructions...


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> There is a great video about their development and the collaboration that led to the Bushmills - Elijah Wood, Zach Cowie, and John Grado:
> 
> :
> 
> ...




  
 That was me, I posted my favoite Grados in regard to price vs performance, wich are, the SR80e, followed by the Bushmills X, and third, I rated the PS500 and PS1000i equals. Keep in mind though, that I still haven't heard the PS500e, and the GS1000e.


----------



## jaywillin

a little love for levon this morning !
  

  

  
 one of my favorite songs, no matter who does it


----------



## YtseJamer

Interesting...

PUSHING THE AURAL ENVELOPE WITH HIGH-RES AUDIO EVANGELIST STEVEN WILSON

http://www.digitaltrends.com/features/interview-steven-wilson-on-high-res-hand-cannot-erase/


----------



## Wildcatsare1

ytsejamer said:


> Interesting...
> 
> PUSHING THE AURAL ENVELOPE WITH HIGH-RES AUDIO EVANGELIST STEVEN WILSON
> 
> http://www.digitaltrends.com/features/interview-steven-wilson-on-high-res-hand-cannot-erase/





Great article, it's getting too the point that those who claim there is no difference are the flat earthers!


----------



## rovopio

alright guys, i just bought the sr325e.
  
 /end report


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rovopio said:


> alright guys, i just bought the sr325e.
> 
> /end report


 
 Good for you!   I bought the SR325e that jaywillliin sold, as my very first entry into the Grado world of -e.  Love them and awaiting a GS1000e as my second -e.


----------



## rovopio

.....


----------



## Wildcatsare1

ruthieandjohn said:


> Good for you!   I bought the SR325e that jaywillliin sold, as my very first entry into the Grado world of -e.  Love them and awaiting a GS1000e as my second -e.




I anxiously await your report on the GS1000e, how it compares to your PS1000 especially!

I am absolutely loving my 500e at the moment listening to Ryan Adams Live After Deaf (Cork), while not rockn' enough for Bassmaster Jay W., but beautiful !


----------



## adtrance

Sharing a pic of my current 325e setup using the Meier Corda Jazz.
  

  
 Happy Friday!


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> alright guys, i just bought the sr325e.


 
 Congratulations.
 Use them at a low listening level if they bother you…you'll still hear every detail (in my case 325is).
 I know this will compromise the sound, but you can also try the Grado (S) cushions which will help reduce the treble for you.


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations.
> Use them at a low listening level if they bother you…you'll still hear every detail (in my case 325is).
> I know this will compromise the sound, but you can also try the Grado (S) cushions which will help reduce the treble for you.


 
  
 does grado sells the rs2 headband separately?
 for vanity reason i think i really want that.
  
 on cushion, i have an old soon-to crumble S cushion that's 6 or 7 years old now. maybe i should buy new one.
 still speaking about cushion, what's the difference between earzonk's and grado's stock in general? Not asking about sound quality per se, but more like, difference in material selection and material quality?
 Also on cushion, how does a G cushion affects a sr325? Those G cush looks real CUSHY


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> does grado sells the rs2 headband separately?
> for vanity reason i think i really want that.
> 
> on cushion, i have an old soon-to crumble S cushion that's 6 or 7 years old now. maybe i should buy new one.
> ...


 
 No, Grado doesn't sell the headband separately, but Turbulentlabs does.
 Try your old (S) cushions and see if it helps your hearing issue.
 I never tried/owned E-Z cushions, except their (vinyl pads) which are absolutely terrible for Grado's IMO…but a lot of people do prefer the E-Z (S-L-G cushions) on their Grados. I believe the foam has more density on the E-Z than the Grado, but not sure. If so, you may want to go with the E-Z (S) cushions due to the density of their foam, which may be even better for your hearing issue, plus I believe they are less expensive than Grado's. Someone else should chime in about the foam density/material between both brands???


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rovopio said:


> does grado sells the rs2 headband separately?
> for vanity reason i think i really want that.
> 
> on cushion, i have an old soon-to crumble S cushion that's 6 or 7 years old now. maybe i should buy new one.
> ...



I have not seen the RS-2 headband for sale alone. You might want to look at Turbulent Labs, which sells a leather "sleeve" that goes over the headphone metal. My PS1000 has one, and as I recall, they call out particular model numbers that each one fits, so you might find one that fits what you have.

In general, Earzonk's pads are of uniform foam density, while Grado pads have varying density depending on where you are... for example the rim that encircles your ear is denser than the center.

I don't like pads of size different than the original on any of the Grados I've tried so far. I have both Earzonk and Grado pads of all sizes and have tried lots of combinations, but I really think for sound, the best are the ones they came with. 

However, I agree that the G cush, going around your ear, are WAYYYY more comfortable than the L bowls (on ear). Sound stage may get larger but bass may become less as you go to the G Cush.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> No, Grado doesn't sell the headband separately, but [COLOR=FF0000]Turbulentlabs[/COLOR] does.
> Try your old (S) cushions and see if it helps your hearing issue.
> I never tried/owned E-Z cushions, except their (vinyl pads) which are absolutely terrible for Grado's IMO…but a lot of people do prefer the E-Z (S-L-G cushions) on their Grados. I believe the foam has more density on the E-Z than the Grado, but not sure. If so, you may want to go with the E-Z (S) cushions due to the density of their foam, which may be even better for your hearing issue, plus I believe they are less expensive than Grado's. Someone else should chime in about the foam density/material between both brands???



Hmmm.. GMTA. He was responding as I was writing my response above!


----------



## rovopio

ruthieandjohn said:


> I have not seen the RS-2 headband for sale alone. You might want to look at Turbulent Labs, which sells a leather "sleeve" that goes over the headphone metal. My PS1000 has one, and as I recall, they call out particular model numbers that each one fits, so you might find one that fits what you have.
> 
> In general, Earzonk's pads are of uniform foam density, while Grado pads have varying density depending on where you are... for example the rim that encircles your ear is denser than the center.
> 
> ...


 
  
  


joseph69 said:


> No, Grado doesn't sell the headband separately, but Turbulentlabs does.
> Try your old (S) cushions and see if it helps your hearing issue.
> I never tried/owned E-Z cushions, except their (vinyl pads) which are absolutely terrible for Grado's IMO…but a lot of people do prefer the E-Z (S-L-G cushions) on their Grados. I believe the foam has more density on the E-Z than the Grado, but not sure. If so, you may want to go with the E-Z (S) cushions due to the density of their foam, which may be even better for your hearing issue, plus I believe they are less expensive than Grado's. Someone else should chime in about the foam density/material between both brands???


 
  
 alright two questions. i've been reading the back of this thread regarding ttvj pads...
  
 Which one will gives me tamer high? ttvj pads or Earzonks L pads?
 Also on G cushion comfort, will the ears being closer to the driver, makes G cushion has more treble?
 Yeah, by the look of it, G cushion does looks comfy.
  
 I never have any issue with grado S-L cushions in general, these all are just for accomodating my ear really.
 In comparison to the 325i, the 325e improves in all the right points for my ear condition. EQ -3db in foobar at 7khz 10khz and i'm somewhat set.
  
 You guys might already familiar with this, but here's the thing, on sub $500 headphone, i've auditioned A LOT. And many of them i auditioned somewhat at length. And even with he-400i being in the top end of sub $500 headphone, only Grados that can project female vocals in such a way, that the vocals can touch my soul, and laid bare to it. My ma-900 comes very, very close (and actually far easier on the trebles), and hd600 comes a little closer too.
  
 I've lived in japan for a long time, so most of my music collections are japanese songs, and japanese singers in general aren't exactly whitney houston and adele-like, as in, their vocal range is lower. So that midrange presence, air, decay, and forwardness of lower-range female vocals is just AMAZING.
  
 And yeah, for skeptic readers, it looks like i'm talking in hyperbole. But i actually don't. i'm not hyping this up to the moon. It's just how I actually felt. I literally have heard a lot of $200 to $400 headphone at length before getting shure srh940. and then heard some more before deciding between hd650 and he-400i. In addition to sub $500 headphone, On top of that price bracket, I've also heard T70, T90, 1540, and the Alpha Dogs.
  


Spoiler: -red-



Alright to be more fair, shure 940 was actually the best sub $500 headphone that checks all my needs, but the build quality is just atrocious. It's so bad that there is a dedicated thread in head-fi about the headphone headband's affinity to break itself apart. Mine broke after 2 1/2 months, where i really took extra attention when handling them. For reference stick, I almost always threw away my sr60 from my bed to the top of my plastic container every night before sleeping, carried the sr60 around in my bag without protection, and dropped them to the table (not putting them down) after wearing them. So if sr60 careless handling is a 8, i took care of shure 940 at a 3.5 at best. And it still broke. haha.


 /end -red-
  
 Only grado midrange that can give me female vocals like they do. And i'm not talking exclusively on "my new toy" sr325e. I felt the same way with the one channel dead sr60, the this-is-too-bright-for-me sr80e, and the sr325e as well. Part of the reason why i never bothered to get a different headphone when i was a broke college student, and just used the sr60 until they dead.
  
 Case in point, the first song i listened to on my sr325e, i just listen to some random JP song that i didn't particularly chose, and wasn't my "fave of the week" song, and i l was legitimately choked up a little. Well then, let's listen to the same song with dt880, and he-400i, and my ma-900. Yeah while some of those headphones are "techincally-speaking" better than the grados, they don't choked me up at all. ma-900 is the closest, and actually far more comfortable for high frequency range due to it's treble roll-off. Yet, there's something about Grado's combination of lower-range female vocals that are just oh, so, amazing.
  
 I know i haven't been listening to Grado for a long time, which is why my brain is still in shock hearing them again, in a good way. 1 in every 3 songs i legitimately feel touched.
 And so what i'm trying to say is, Yeah sure, enthusiastic about high-fidelity sound reproduction through headphone and it's chain is a hobby. But the hobby is ultimately a tool. A tool for listening to music, music that we all love. If we don't love music this much, we won't be in head-fi first and foremost.
  
 Now with $275, I _feel_ more than the $620 i just spent last month. And hey, isn't that what it's all about!
 And with this, i'm done with my budget-fi sub $500 price bracket journey.
 I mean sure, i'll get ps500e someday, but at $780, it's unaffordable to me in the near future. And sure i consider rs2e too, but i've never heard them yet, and i listen to rs1i too short to make a proper judgement.
  
 - - - - -
 disclaimer : My experience will be specific only to me because,
 1) I don't care at all about sub-bass
 2) i don't really need that much mid-bass. Even average amount of mid-bass is more than enough for me.
 3) I like forward midrange.
 4) I naturally like brighter headphone than thicker headphone
 5) It's so happen that my music collections happens to be female-vocals centric that doesn't have wide vocal range.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

^^^This..sounds like you are describing all Grados from the 225 down, I thought you couldn't do Grado's though?


----------



## rovopio

wildcatsare1 said:


> ^^^This..sounds like you are describing all Grados from the 225 down, I thought you couldn't do Grado's though?


 

 Well i've got to listen to ps500e and rs1e too today. And i can make definitive comment that ps500e has the potential to do the same to me too.
 i tried rs1e way too late when the mall are almost, almost close so, yeah i can't make judgement on that. On second thought though, i did tried rs1e before for like 10 minutes around a month ago. And today for 2 minutes.
  
 Basically, not just the prestige, but the professional, and reference series too. Though i can't make definitive comments on the reference series yet.
  
 Yeah, i can't wear grado, that is still true. I found my ZERO sibilance headphone in he-400i. No really, he-400i is that one headphone that actually have zero sibilance anywhere. Please cmiiw and note that ymmv. So that was perfect for my ear condition.
 What's the opposite of perfect is my unit's clamp force. I got a lemon unit for the he-400i. The lemon was so rotten and poisonous, it made me impulse buy 325e despite knowing that i will have to eat instant noodles for a month or so when i did that.


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> No, Grado doesn't sell the headband separately, but [COLOR=FF0000]Turbulentlabs[/COLOR] does.
> Try your old (S) cushions and see if it helps your hearing issue.
> I never tried/owned E-Z cushions, except their (vinyl pads) which are absolutely terrible for Grado's IMO…but a lot of people do prefer the E-Z (S-L-G cushions) on their Grados. I believe the foam has more density on the E-Z than the Grado, but not sure. If so, you may want to go with the E-Z (S) cushions due to the density of their foam, which may be even better for your hearing issue, plus I believe they are less expensive than Grado's. Someone else should chime in about the foam density/material between both brands???


I sold my old Grado headband to a fellow hi-fi'er, maybe you find one on this thread.


----------



## Focker

rovopio said:


> Here's where it gets interesting for grado owners, the clamp force is really strong, where strong is an understatement. Even the word massive is an understatement.
> The clamp force is pushing my jaw from the left and right, and the pads also push that soft part of my head exactly right behind my ear. The clamp force there always gave me nausea after 10 minutes or so. Also due to being pushed from left and right, i have headache wearing them. So for the past 5 days i have nausea and headache from wearing this headphone.


 
  
 omg, lol...that sounds like a medieval torture device


----------



## Wildcatsare1

focker said:


> omg, lol...that sounds like a medieval torture device :eek:




50 Shades of Grado......last time I use the line, promise


----------



## rovopio

wildcatsare1 said:


> ^^^This..sounds like you are describing all Grados from the 225 down, I thought you couldn't do Grado's though?


 
  
 alright i've been listening to this non-stop for 3.5 hours or so now. In addition from the comparison i did around 5 or so hours ago between my other headphones. And this is where my ear starts hurting and i should take a break for a day or two. Or three or four, depends.
  
 If i do 30 mins a day, i reckon i'd be fine, pain-wise. I don't know long-term effect-wise, but it's just one of the ear though that has pain. idk if that's supposed to be a good thing or not.
  
 Quote:


focker said:


> omg, lol...that sounds like a medieval torture device


 
  
 i actually wrote this in private message to a head-fier here...
  


> Basically, i revised my opinion and just keep your dt880 instead of getting he400i. (mostly because of production variation like everybody got super comfortable clamp force while me and some other people on head-fi got the EXACT opposite of comfortable). If i were to describe the clamp force, it would be Abu Ghraib level clamp force.
> 
> its seriously bad.


----------



## Focker

wildcatsare1 said:


> 50 Shades of Grado......last time I use the line, promise


 
  
 lol


----------



## ruthieandjohn

MY GRADO COLLECTION IS NOW COMPLETE!*

My local wonderful audio store, Overture Audio, had ordered the GS1000e and PS1000e last October from Grado, then ordered another GS1000e in December when I said I wanted to get one from them.

Grado promised arrival in January, then in February, and again early this week. When this week's promised date came and went (one of the two sisters who assembles them had a death in the family, delaying assembly), it seemed that I was still weeks away from my GS1000es, so I purchased the one remaining Grado to complete my collection, the RS2i. I've been using it for the last few days and it is BEAUTIFUL, even though new and not fully burned in (Overture Audio is giving 25% off of Grado i series as they clear out space for the new -e series). My RS-1i in side-by-side comparison is only slightly better, and I prefer the RS2i to my PS-500.

Grado wrote Overture Audio and indicated that John Grado himself was going to take charge of that wayward order. Today, my GS000es ARRIVED!

WOW!

My very favorite headphones have been my Grado PS1000s, but they are rather heavy and I tend to listen to them while sitting in an easy chair with amp and source next to it. My hope is that I will use the much lighter GS1000e whereever I am in the house, as I can move around without worrying it will fly off my head.

I was able to compare two GS1000es (consecutive serial numbers!) a GS1000i, and a newly-arrived PS1000e playing on the best of amps and sources (the HiFiMAN one for the HE-6 and a Moon Audio player) at the store. I had already decided to purchase the GS1000e, not the -i, but frankly could not hear any difference among the four (maybe a bit more high-range resolution in the PS1000e). Of course, as reviews of the GS1000 here have said, the GS1000 changes A LOT through burn-in, so any conclusions at this point are unwarranted.

THe GS1000e is much lighter natural (unfinished) wood than the GS1000i was, and it has a brown leather headband that looks fabulous. It has red drivers visible.

Of course, I had to arrange my two new wood Grados, the RS2i and GS1000e with my wood-encased Grado RA-1 amp and take a picture:


*Grado Wood*


*footnote: Complete? Well, I don't have any of the specialty headphones, like the Grado Bushmills or the head-fi.org-special HF1.....and there is that Bushmills that joseph69 posted....

'nother footnote: Overture Audio, Ann Arbor, MI, still has that new GS1000i at 25% off... better deal new than most used GS1000s!


----------



## rovopio

ruthieandjohn said:


> snip


 
  
 do you own the e series of the prestige line as well, on top of the Is? If so, can i ask how much of a difference between 225e and 325e? 
 While 225i is arguably could be considered sweet spot of the Prestige I series, what do you think is the sweet spot on the Prestige E series? Do yuo think with the prestige E series the sweet spot is still at 225e, or does it actually moved to 325e instead?
  
 Based on my own audition yesterday, and the accidental one i did around 1.5 months back, i feel like the 325e is actually the sweet spot of the SR E series line, but... i only own one of them so, i'm curious about what others opinion on this that either own both of them or extensively audition them at more length than i did...


----------



## Focker

Congrats KayandJohn! Lookin' sharp over there!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rovopio said:


> do you own the e series of the prestige line as well, on top of the Is? If so, can i ask how much of a difference between 225e and 325e?
> While 225i is arguably could be considered sweet spot of the Prestige I series, what do you think is the sweet spot on the Prestige E series? Do yuo think with the prestige E series the sweet spot is still at 225e, or does it actually moved to 325e instead?
> 
> Based on my own audition yesterday, and the accidental one i did around 1.5 months back, i feel like the 325e is actually the sweet spot of the SR E series line, but... i only own one of them so, i'm curious about what others opinion on this that either own both of them or extensively audition them at more length than i did...




I have:




SR60i
SR80
SR125
SR225i
SR325e
PS500
RS1
RS1i
RS2
PS1000
GS1000e
HP1000 HP1
RA1 amp
HPA1 amp

The 225i is less bright than the 325e and is quite similar to the RS1i. I do not myself have both the -e and the -i version of either the SR225 or the SR325, so I cannot compare an SR225e to my SR325e. However, I DID have the SR325i (the person I got it from LOVED it and REALLY wanted it back, so I sold it back to him and bought jaywillin's SR325e).

That said, I still think the SR225(or -i, or -e) is still at the sweet spot (center) of the Prestige Series, more so than the 325(or -i or -e), I think that differences among model numbers is greater than differences among suffixes (none, i, or e), and my experience of one case, the SR325i vs. the SR325e, working from memory (since I didn't have both at once) would suggest that. 

But the 325e (or i) is a higher resolution headphone than the 225... it is just the brightest of all the Grados, while the 225 is the middle of the road.


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> MY GRADO COLLECTION IS NOW COMPLETE!*
> 
> My local wonderful audio store, Overture Audio, had ordered the GS1000e and PS1000e last October from Grado, then ordered another GS1000e in December when I said I wanted to get one from them.
> 
> ...


 
 seeing this, i miss the gs1000e, a work or art !


----------



## rovopio

ruthieandjohn said:


> That said, I still think the SR225(or -i, or -e) is still at the sweet spot (center) of the Prestige Series, more so than the 325(or -i or -e), I think that differences among model numbers is greater than differences among suffixes (none, i, or e), and my experience of one case, the SR325i vs. the SR325e, working from memory (since I didn't have both at once) would suggest that.
> 
> But the 325e (or i) is a higher resolution headphone than the 225... it is just the brightest of all the Grados, while the 225 is the middle of the road.


 
  
 statement series. What a fitting name.
 congratulations on completing them all.
  
 by the way guys (and girls)... since many of you are here, i have questions about pads.
  
 Which one will gives me tamer high? ttvj pads or Earzonks L pads?
   
I never have any issue with grado S-L cushions in general, it's just for accomodating my ear really. to be honest, i kind of like the scratchy feel new grado pads rubs my ears.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Hmmm.. GMTA. He was responding as I was writing my response above!


 
 What  does GMTA stand for???
   
 Quote:


ruthieandjohn said:


> MY GRADO COLLECTION IS NOW COMPLETE!*


 
 Very nice!
 I remember when I received the GSe…they were the nicest looking Grados i've ever seen.
 Enjoy both the RS-2e/GSe>
 BTW, there is also a pair of NOS/NIB HF-1/2's on eBay and as you know the Bushmills X…so if you get both, then you will have every Grado!


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> Which one will gives me tamer high? ttvj pads or Earzonks L pads?


 
 I forgot about TTVJ Flat Pads! These may also be better for you hearing, but I can't compare them to the E-Z's because as I said, I've never heard the E-Z's. TTVJ Flats will give you more bass/less highs/smaller sound-stage, and will bring the drivers closer too your ears. You mentioned in another post about the (G) cushions bringing the drivers closer too your ears…its the opposite, they move the drivers further away from your ears.


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> I forgot about TTVJ Flat Pads! These may also be better for you hearing, but I can't compare them to the E-Z's because as I said, I've never heard the E-Z's. TTVJ Flats will give you more bass/less highs/smaller sound-stage, and will bring the drivers closer too your ears. You mentioned in another post about the (G) cushions bringing the drivers closer too your ears…its the opposite, they move the drivers further away from your ears.


 
  
 ordering them now. well maybe not now im already in bed,ordering them later tonight.
 i really want ps500. Though at $780 and $20 left on my wallet, it's dreams within a dream to own it.
  
 Man, in hindsight, $620 + $275, i should've bought ps500e instead. lol!


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> *ordering them now. well maybe not now im already in bed,ordering them later tonight.*
> i really want ps500. Though at $780 and $20 left on my wallet, it's dreams within a dream to own it.
> 
> Man, in hindsight, $620 + $275, i should've bought ps500e instead. lol!


 
 Are you nocturnal???
 I don't think you made a bad choice purchasing the 325e at all!
 From everyones impressions/posts they seem to be a good contender for the main choice in the Grado line up…just enjoy them.


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> Are you nocturnal???
> I don't think you made a bad choice purchasing the 325e at all!
> From everyones impressions/posts they seem to be a good contender for the main choice in the Grado line up…just enjoy them.


 
  
 i don't regret my purchase at all. it has nothing to do with regrets.
 I had $600, he-400i was great at my compensating for my condition. But i got the unlucky jackpot. So much so that i genuinely couldn't hear music from he-400i, i just feel the clamp force. It really is that tight. So after 5-6 days, i gave up and just impulse bought that 325e.
  
 i knew going in i wouldn't regret it, as i've listened to them 1.5 month or so ago. I didn't know that i would post this post http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/23565#post_11386203 after reaching home.
  
 Considering the amount of enjoyment i get from a $390 discounted grado, i'd reckon hindsight 20/20, if i got the ps500e, in addition to increased in enjoyments, i might get mid-fi endgame with the ps500e.
  
 I'm not going to get ps500e anytime soon now though, for money reasons. I'll work on relieving the he-400i clamp force though, as i know i might most likely sell them, and it's not going to be fair to sell something that could potentially made somebody else's faint. (slight hyperbole)
  
 On nocturnal, not exactly. i was waiting for a repairman to come this morning at 6 AM, and he didn't come nor did he notify me that he's not coming. So yeah, i just had 2 hours of sleep. Probably going to go sleep again, i'm not sleepy enough to fall asleep again, but i'm definitely not going to get my backside off my bed, at least not for another hour or so.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> What  does GMTA stand for???
> Very nice!
> I remember when I received the GSe…they were the nicest looking Grados i've ever seen.
> Enjoy both the RS-2e/GSe>
> BTW, there is also a pair of NOS/NIB HF-1/2's on eBay and as you know the Bushmills X…so if you get both, then you will have every Grado!


 

 GTMA = Good Minds Think Alike
  
 NAINITHDTHTFAMG!  (Now All I Need Is Thirty Hour Days To Have Time For All My Grados!)
  
 Even the picture on the GS10000e looks enticing!


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> GTMA = Good Minds Think Alike
> 
> NAINITHDTHTFAMG!  (Now All I Need Is Thirty Hour Days To Have Time For All My Grados!)
> 
> Even the picture on the *GS10000e* looks enticing!


 






 Thanks for the info/compliment.
 When did Grado come out with the GS-10000e??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 And yes, you sure do need a lot of time too listen to all your Grados!


----------



## joseph69

The new pop up for "unread posts" on the thread you reading/replying to is great!
 Now you can't miss what has been posted before you.
 Good job H-F!!!


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> MY GRADO COLLECTION IS NOW COMPLETE!*
> 
> My local wonderful audio store, Overture Audio, had ordered the GS1000e and PS1000e last October from Grado, then ordered another GS1000e in December when I said I wanted to get one from them.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow!, nice pics, the wood of your GS1000e seems to match your RA1 pretty closely.
  
 Regarding the Bushmills, I saw them as a, no brainer. At $395, they were relatively affordable, and I was very surprised by how good they sounded, they punch way above their weight class, they're also very light, and comfortable, they look nice, and they have the best presentation of any Grado headphones currently available.
  
 In my opinion, all of the above would be reason enough to buy them, so when you take into account the fact that you'll more than likely get your money back, (maybe more), if you ever decide to sell them, then, they really do become, a no brainer.


----------



## adtrance

ruthieandjohn said:


> MY GRADO COLLECTION IS NOW COMPLETE!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Grado Wood*


 
 Yup, beautiful!


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> I forgot about TTVJ Flat Pads! These may also be better for you hearing, but I can't compare them to the E-Z's because as I said, I've never heard the E-Z's. TTVJ Flats will give you more bass/less highs/smaller sound-stage, and will bring the drivers closer too your ears. You mentioned in another post about the (G) cushions bringing the drivers closer too your ears…its the opposite, they move the drivers further away from your ears.


 
  
 I agree with you 100% Buddy.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I agree with you 100% Buddy.


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm.. GMTA. He was responding as I was writing my response above!
> ...


 
*GMTA*: I had to Google it myself, means Great Minds Think Alike
  


joseph69 said:


> The new pop up for "unread posts" on the thread you reading/replying to is great!
> Now you can't miss what has been posted before you.
> Good job H-F!!!


 
 this thread moves very quickly at times, so I had to edit my subscription to the thread so I wouldn't get like a billion emails a day. The bad thing is, now I don't get any emails and now I'm always late to the party! well that, and the fact that I mostly log on at night only.


----------



## whirlwind

>


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






ruthieandjohn said:


> MY GRADO COLLECTION IS NOW COMPLETE!*
> 
> My local wonderful audio store, Overture Audio, had ordered the GS1000e and PS1000e last October from Grado, then ordered another GS1000e in December when I said I wanted to get one from them.
> 
> ...


 
  


 Very nice !


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> The new pop up for "unread posts" on the thread you reading/replying to is great!
> Now you can't miss what has been posted before you.
> Good job H-F!!!


 
 when it first popped up, i was like "what the hell"  lol, but yeah, pretty cool


----------



## rovopio

okay good people of grado thread, i just ordered tttvj flat pads.
  
 Now, i have a question on rs2e and ps500e. what's the difference between those two?
 and i know in the close to 1600 pages thread, some people must've compared the two, i'm not going to ask you on what pages it was, but can i ask around how many months ago was the cmoomparison made...?
  
 i'm selling my he-400i. Though i will relieve the clamp force first, because it wouldn't be fair to the buyer.
  
 ps: on my 2 auditions, i did the sr225e sr325e ps500e and (short) rs1e. i'm not impressed with rs1e, though 2 minutes is too short to make a definite judgement. I had actually listen to rs1i and 325i at length before buying the shure srh940 many moons ago. Though it was a long time ago, it's not at all reliable but, I feel that on spectrum from less bright to bright, it'd be ps500 -- rs1i -- 325e based on my memory.
  
 And... i don't know, unlike 325e that i like more than 325i, the rs1i and rs1e sounds a little different in a... way for me. Ayway, rs1e is out, -though 2 minutes audition isn't enough- and (though at $780 of ps500 and $830, the rs1e does sound sweet, difference-in-price-mark up wise).
  
 I'm going with search thread feature to read back posts about the 2 headphones, and rs1e comparison as well...
 thank you for the previous and in advance for the help! both on sr325e advice and this one


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > The new pop up for "unread posts" on the thread you reading/replying to is great!
> ...


 
 oh snap! I just got a pop up, nice! I was wondering what you guys were talking about


----------



## whirlwind

I have not gotten a pop up yet....I must have that feature turned off......lol
  
 @worms .... I also turned off the e-mail feature that notifies you


----------



## wormsdriver

ha! just got another one!


----------



## wormsdriver

I was just listening to this on Spotify. Man, I haven't seen this movie in ages! It makes me want to re-visit it again!


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> I have not gotten a pop up yet....I must have that feature turned off......lol
> 
> @worms .... I also turned off the e-mail feature that notifies you


 
 you haven't qualified for the pop up club yet grasshopper


----------



## rovopio

hehehehehe
  
 this pop-up convo is funny.
 I'm on my 30-minutes Grado listening diet right now. Man this is good. The fact that i don't like too much bass and prominently only cares about female vocals makes them better.
  
 Well, that's my budget-fi journey to all you guys..


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> I was just listening to this on Spotify. Man, I haven't seen this movie in ages! It makes me want to re-visit it again!




 ahhhhh, the 80's, i kinda remember them, i do remember liking this movie, i do believe i bought the soundtrack


----------



## wormsdriver

I must of been pretty young when i first saw it. I'm wondering if I'll like it now. I always remembered the soundtrack though.


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> ha! just got another one!


 
  
  


jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I have not gotten a pop up yet....I must have that feature turned off......lol
> ...


 
 Smart A$$ES    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
  
 LOL.....oh....now I see it.....at the bottom of the page, by my taskbar.
  
 Hey, what can I say....I am slow sometimes.......I mean....most of the time.


----------



## rovopio

i forgot that other than this thread, there's a specific grado E series thread.
  
 i'm heading over there and search the back posts on rs2e and ps500e difference as well!


----------



## jaywillin

getting crunked up


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> when it first popped up, i was like "what the hell"  lol, but yeah, pretty cool


 
 Me too, I was sweating for a second, but then realized what H-F had done, and it is cool.
 When you/anybody goes to a subscribed threads "last post", and at the bottom where it says "X amount of unread posts" which you can click, and as long as that "X amount of unread posts" is within the same thread page, it will bring you to the "first unread post".
 But if the "X amount of unread posts" exceeds the current thread page, and you use the "go to first unread post" feature it will not go to the "first unread post" for me…it stay on the last post which was posted, and I have to count the X amounts of "unread posts" from last to first until I get to the "first unread post" Is this the same for everyone??? Or do I have a setting wrong somewhere???
 Thanks!
  


wormsdriver said:


> oh snap! I just got a pop up, nice! I was wondering what you guys were talking about


 




  


whirlwind said:


> I have not gotten a pop up yet....I must have that feature turned off......lol


 
 Mine just popped up, I never turned it on/off. Afterwards I looked for a setting for it, but didn't see one, I believe it is a new standard feature.


----------



## rovopio

wildcatsare1 said:


> I find that my HE560 and PS500e are also complimentary, planar magic, and the Grado midrange.


 
  
 hiya,
  
 can i ask what does people mean when they say planar magic? is it the raw feeling bass hit?
 or there's magic in other frequency range too?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Me too, I was sweating for a second, but then realized what H-F had done, and it is cool.
> When you/anybody goes to a subscribed threads "last post", and at the bottom where it says "X amount of unread posts" which you can click, and as long as that "X amount of unread posts" is within the same thread page, it will bring you to the "first unread post".
> But if the "X amount of unread posts" exceeds the current thread page, and you use the "go to first unread post" feature it will not go to the "first unread post" for me…it stay on the last post which was posted, and I have to count the X amounts of "unread posts" from last to first until I get to the "first unread post" Is this the same for everyone??? Or do I have a setting wrong somewhere???
> Thanks!
> ...


 

 For those who are not sure whether they are getting a popup... I discovered:
  
 If you
  
 1)  Type CNTL-"enable head-fi.org popup notification feature now"
 2)  Then type the current time, to the second in GMT
 3)   Then type the first 49 digits of the number pi
 4)  Then put your hand on the top edge of your monitor and walk clockwise around your computer three (3) times
  
 then you turn on the Popup Notification feature.  It will alert you with a popup every time you receive a popup. 
  
 It is recursive, so it sends you a popup to notify you that it sent you a popup to tell you about the popup it sent you to say there were new posts, and then send you a popup for that, etc., etc.
  
 (Unfortunately I have not yet figured out how to turn it off).


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Hey Everyone,
  
 Been away for a while from the site. Was laid off about a month and a half ago, and been dealing with my move from Montreal back to Waterloo. How is everyone doing?


----------



## Lehcs

How do some people think Grado's don't have enough bass?


----------



## kramer5150

lehcs said:


> How do some people think Grado's don't have enough bass?


 
 Preference... EVERY headphone will have someone who thinks it needs more bass.
 I am one of those.  Grado sub-bass extension is not a strong suit of the brand as a whole.


----------



## rovopio

lehcs said:


> How do some people think Grado's don't have enough bass?


 
  
 people who much prefer m100, or he-400 or x2 for example. Or more than that, J.V.C HA-SZ2000 according to extreme bass thread no. 1 list of the month.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

loving[max]sound said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Been away for a while from the site. Was laid off about a month and a half ago, and been dealing with my move from Montreal back to Waterloo. How is everyone doing?



So glad to have you back... I enjoy your posts on the various Grado forums and was wondering where you had gone. So sorry about your layoff. I hope you can find another aviation opportunity soon. 

Meanwhile... I see you have a GS1000. I just yesterday received a GS1000e ordered many months ago. It is fanTAStic!


----------



## sling5s

Anyone have both RS1i and RS2e? Comparisons would be much appreciated. Looking for a fuller less thin and bright version of RS1i.
 Tried the RS1e (no treble), PS500e(too much bass) and have SR325e on the way.


----------



## rovopio

sling5s said:


> Anyone have both RS1i and RS2e? Comparisons would be much appreciated. Looking for a fuller less thin and bright version of RS1i.
> Tried the RS1e (no treble), PS500e(too much bass) and have SR325e on the way.


 
  
 THAT's it!! I only had 2 minutes trying out rs1e two days ago, and also less than 5 minutes a month ago. I kept trying to remember what's _off _from rs1e. THat's it, exactly. No treble! haha.
  
 ps500e is the warm, mainstream version of grado. that's true. Especially nice when your brain, for example, my own brain are used to a warm and slightly thick headphone, like mine, my brain two days ago was accustomed to he-400i i've used non-stop for 6 or so days. And then i tried ps500e, oh dang this is nice.


----------



## Olympus Mons

Found a pair of RS1i's at a good price a few weeks ago and am loving them. Rock and blues are a big part of my music listening and am very pleased at how the RS1i's present those genres but I think everyone already knows how good they are with rock.
  
 I was contemplating going for the RS1e's instead of the i's and am kinda glad I didn't. Haven't heard the e's yet but looking at some graphs it looks like something funky is going on with the treble as mentioned by a few people. The i's can be peaky at times in the treble but for the most part they are pretty smooth and enjoyable. Would still like to hear the e's eventually but my i's aren't going anywhere.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

olympus mons said:


> Found a pair of RS1i's at a good price a few weeks ago and am loving them. Rock and blues are a big part of my music listening and am very pleased at how the RS1i's present those genres but I think everyone already knows how good they are with rock.
> 
> I was contemplating going for the RS1e's instead of the i's and am kinda glad I didn't. Haven't heard the e's yet but looking at some graphs it looks like something funky is going on with the treble as mentioned by a few people. The i's can be peaky at times in the treble but for the most part they are pretty smooth and enjoyable. Would still like to hear the e's eventually but my i's aren't going anywhere.


 

 You chose well!  Folks who have heard both (including myself) find the RS1e to be less desirable than the older RS1i.  This is unlike the other members of the -e family, which generally are thought to be better than their -I counterpart.


----------



## Olympus Mons

ruthieandjohn said:


> You chose well!  Folks who have heard both (including myself) find the RS1e to be less desirable than the older RS1i.  This is unlike the other members of the -e family, which generally are thought to be better than their -I counterpart.


 

 Good to hear. Wonder what's up with Grado and the RS1, I remember hearing the original RS1 briefly awhile back and thought they sounded really good but kinda bright and raw, it seems like they toned it down a bit with the RS1i and from the sound of it toned that down even more with the RS1e. Interesting.


----------



## kite7

olympus mons said:


> Good to hear. Wonder what's up with Grado and the RS1, I remember hearing the original RS1 briefly awhile back and thought they sounded really good but kinda bright and raw, it seems like they toned it down a bit with the RS1i and from the sound of it toned that down even more with the RS1e. Interesting.


 
  
 Same thoughts here. RS1 is still the best out of RS1i and RS1e for me by far. With broken in pads, the RS1 is great; they sound a tad too bright with new bowl pads. I have no idea what Grado is doing these days to the RS1.


----------



## bassboysam

RS1 with flats or taped bowls are where it's at.


----------



## whirlwind

olympus mons said:


> Found a pair of RS1i's at a good price a few weeks ago and am loving them. Rock and blues are a big part of my music listening and am very pleased at how the RS1i's present those genres but I think everyone already knows how good they are with rock.
> 
> I was contemplating going for the RS1e's instead of the i's and am kinda glad I didn't. Haven't heard the e's yet but looking at some graphs it looks like something funky is going on with the treble as mentioned by a few people. The i's can be peaky at times in the treble but for the most part they are pretty smooth and enjoyable. Would still like to hear the e's eventually but my i's aren't going anywhere.


 
 Congrats......those are my favorite genres also.
  
 Enjoy


----------



## mikey1964

I'll be joining the Grado Club with my very first Grado, a GS1000i that I'd be getting tomorrow.Thought of plunging in with a PS1000e, but was advised against spending so much on a pair of can that I might possibly dislike......thus far, I haven't come across a can that I don't like, that's the cause of my ever expanding collection.


----------



## whirlwind

mikey1964 said:


> I'll be joining the Grado Club with my very first Grado, a GS1000i that I'd be getting tomorrow.Thought of plunging in with a PS1000e, but was advised against spending so much on a pair of can that I might possibly dislike......thus far, I haven't come across a can that I don't like, that's the cause of my ever expanding collection.


 
 Ha ha....yeah, plus one to that comment....most sound pretty good....just some better than others.
  
 I could live with a grado sr60.....if I had too.


----------



## JoeDoe

mikey1964 said:


> I'll be joining the Grado Club with my very first Grado, a GS1000i that I'd be getting tomorrow.Thought of plunging in with a PS1000e, but was advised against spending so much on a pair of can that I might possibly dislike......thus far, I haven't come across a can that I don't like, that's the cause of my ever expanding collection.


 

 That's a heck of a way to join the club! Congrats!


----------



## jaywillin

go large, or go home i always say, congrats, awesome can !


----------



## jaytee189

All the Grados in its cases. Perfectly store.
  

 RS2e is my current go to Grado for everyday casual listening. The sound is perfectly suit my taste.
  
  


 my current Grado collections as of late Feb 2015... yes, I am a Grado Addict...
 the brown cases are sr 80,125,225,325 e series.
 the blue cases are sr 80,125,225 e series modded with fullcup woody and brown leatherband.
 the grey cases are sr 80, 125, 225i, ms1i thats been fully modded.
 the red cases are rs1i, ps500e, hf2, rs2e.
 2 bigger cases on the right side for those 2 jumbo G cush. PS1000e and GS1000e.
  
 Regards,
 JayTee189


----------



## whirlwind

^ Very Nice ^
  
 Interesting that the RS2 is your everyday listener


----------



## jaywillin

jaytee189 said:


> All the Grados in its cases. Perfectly store.
> 
> 
> RS2e is my current go to Grado for everyday casual listening. The sound is perfectly suit my taste.
> ...


 
@kayandjohn   ^^^^^^ !!!


----------



## jaywillin

sco-mule ! john schofield sitting in with gov't mule


----------



## ruthieandjohn

mikey1964 said:


> I'll be joining the Grado Club with my very first Grado, a GS1000i that I'd be getting tomorrow.Thought of plunging in with a PS1000e, but was advised against spending so much on a pair of can that I might possibly dislike......thus far, I haven't come across a can that I don't like, that's the cause of my ever expanding collection.



Great! I was really tempted by the GS1000i that Overture Audio is offering new at 25% off, but I ordered the GS1000e as my first NEW e-series Grado. Compared the sound to find that they both sound really Great!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> @kayandjohn
> ^^^^^^ !!!



I am GREEN with envy. If ever there were Grado porn, his photos are IT, Wonderful collection, wonderfully presented. Gotta get at least,one case to see if I want to go that direction, and perhaps stop hoping for Grado wood boxes!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaytee189 said:


> All the Grados in its cases. Perfectly store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just Love your collection and its presentation. I am Salivating! Thank you for taking the time to assemble and photograph!


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> I am GREEN with envy. If ever there were Grado porn, his photos are IT, Wonderful collection, wonderfully presented. Gotta get at least,*one case* to see if I want to go that direction, and perhaps stop hoping for Grado wood boxes!


 
  
 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Grado-Carry-Case-PS500-Headphones/dp/B0033AX21S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1425833896&sr=8-1&keywords=grado+headphone+case


----------



## whirlwind

jaytee189 said:


> All the Grados in its cases. Perfectly store.
> 
> 
> RS2e is my current go to Grado for everyday casual listening. The sound is perfectly suit my taste.
> ...


 
 Man, there is a lot of wood in that picture


----------



## Focker

rovopio said:


> hiya,
> 
> can i ask what does people mean when they say planar magic? is it the raw feeling bass hit?
> or there's magic in other frequency range too?


 
  
  
 For those of us who love planar drivers - especially fans of Magnepan speakers, which is where the term "Maggie Magic" came from - "planar magic" is when you hear the speakers/headphones do something you just don't hear the same way with a dynamic driver. For me, it's the realism that planars bring to the table that I find just mesmerizing.


----------



## Focker

whirlwind said:


> ^ Very Nice ^
> 
> Interesting that the RS2 is your everyday listener


 
  
 I found it interesting, as well...just confirms for me what I'm hearing on my end, as well, though. The RS2 is a damn good headphone.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

focker said:


> I found it interesting, as well...just confirms for me what I'm hearing on my end, as well, though. The RS2 is a damn good headphone.



I agree... I got the RS2i just 5 days ago. I LOVE them! They are so overlooked, like the SR125!


----------



## Focker

ruthieandjohn said:


> I agree... I got the RS2i just 5 days ago. I LOVE them! They are so overlooked, like the SR125!


 
  
 It's fun discovering little unappreciated gems, isn't it?


----------



## mikey1964

Due to the Grados being reputed to be rather......sparkly(?), I've been 'training' my ears to tolerate brighter cans by using the brightest can I have in my collection, the ATH-AD2000 with the Geek Pulse Standard instead of my Schiit Lyr + iFi Nano iDSD stack. I'll be going out soon to meet with the seller and to collect the can, can't hardly wait!


----------



## Za'afiel

Hi Jaytee, did your RS2e come with that tan headband as stock? The local shop sells it with a black headband.



jaytee189 said:


> All the Grados in its cases. Perfectly store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joseph69

za'afiel said:


> Hi Jaytee, did your RS2e come with that tan headband as stock? The local shop sells it with a black headband.


 
 The newer model RS's/GS are coming "stock" with Tan headbands and lighter colored cups.


----------



## mikey1964

Now a member of the Grado club....amongst others.


----------



## jaytee189

za'afiel said:


> Hi Jaytee, did your RS2e come with that tan headband as stock? The local shop sells it with a black headband.


 

 yes, the RS2e and the GS1000e come in these light brown leatherband as stock.


----------



## jaytee189

whirlwind said:


> ^ Very Nice ^
> 
> Interesting that the RS2 is your everyday listener


 

 indeed. RS2e is very good grado for everyday casual listening. the sounds is full, thick vocal, great high, and solid bass. 
 Details also very good for casual listening.


----------



## Focker

jaytee189 said:


> indeed. RS2e is very good grado for everyday casual listening. the sounds is full, thick vocal, great high, and solid bass.
> Details also very good for casual listening.


 
 ...and very comfortable


----------



## Wildcatsare1

jaytee189 said:


> All the Grados in its cases. Perfectly store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow, incredibly impressive!!! You and KayandJohn need to get some kind of award from Grado!

Quick question, I love my PS500e, interested in how they compare to the RS2e, GS1k e, and the PS1k e? I listen to a very wide rang of music and tone, soundstage, a transducer that is very musical. 

Thanks!


----------



## one1speed

mikey1964 said:


> Now a member of the Grado club....amongst others.


 
  
 Congrats and welcome. Wonderful choice, dying to try the GS1000 phones some day.


----------



## joseph69

mikey1964 said:


> Now a member of the Grado club....amongst others.


 
 Congratulations, very nice!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






>


----------



## stacker45

From what I have heard and read so far, the e series seem to be drawing very polarized opinions. It seems that people either love them, or they hate them, generally speaking, of course. And in my opinion, the e models that get the most positive comments are the SR325e, and RS2e, followed by the SR80e, and the GS1000.
  
 Regarding the other e models, I would say that the PS500e, and PS1000e vs the old 500, and 1000, are pretty much equals. and I'd say that thi goes for the SR60e and the SR225e, vs their old siblings. And even though I haven't had the chance to hear them yet, from what I have read, and it seems to be almost unanimous, the RS1e are, to be polite, the least appreciated model of the e serie. I have always thought of the RS1 as the most loved of all Grado models, so this is quite a drop.
  
 This is just one man's opinion, so please don't go all Jacky Chan on me.


----------



## bassboysam

if you have a greasy scalp or hair the brown headbands will stain badly and can't really be cleaned. just a word of caution.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

My two-day-old GS1000es have only about 10 hours listening on them so far, and so I'm sure they are still evolving and comparisons with anything are unwarranted.
  
 So of course I had to compare them to my PS1000s this morning.  Both are FABULOUS; each is so similar that in a blind test of just putting on one or the other (not comparing side by side one after the other) I don't think I could hear which was which.
  
 In one-after-the-other listening to the same material through the HPA-1 amp, I would say that the PS1000 has a bit more treble detail, while the GS1000e has a bit larger soundstage. Bass is similar between the two.
  
 The review by HK_sends (http://www.head-fi.org/products/grado-gs1000e/reviews/11424 ) indicates after 30 hours of use the sound stage becomes (even) larger and the bass becomes more impactful, while the mids become smoother and the headphone becomes more capable of higher volume playback.
  
 They are already great... I can't wait!
  


*My Grado Comparison Tool*


----------



## swspiers

ruthieandjohn said:


> My two-day-old GS1000es have only about 10 hours listening on them so far, and so I'm sure they are still evolving and comparisons with anything are unwarranted.
> 
> So of course I had to compare them to my PS1000s this morning.  Both are FABULOUS; each is so similar that in a blind test of just putting on one or the other (not comparing side by side one after the other) I don't think I could hear which was which.
> 
> ...


 
 Hey, I love the comparison tool.  But depending on the amp, couldn't that really mess with the impedance?  I know it's a big deal in pro-audio, not so sure about HP amps...


----------



## swspiers

mikey1964 said:


> Now a member of the Grado club....amongst others.


 
 That's one way to jump into Grado.  All the way to the top (with no disrespect to the PS-1000 fans)


----------



## rovopio

bassboysam said:


> if you have a greasy scalp or hair the brown headbands will stain badly and can't really be cleaned. just a word of caution.


 
  
 ohh... seriously!?
 it's pretty humid and dusty where i live.
  
 thanks for the warning. I should use shampoo and conditioner every day then


----------



## rovopio

> Originally Posted by *kayandjohn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are already great... I can't wait!
> 
> ...


 
  
 If i get that comparison plug, can it be used with any two headphones, say one high (dt880) and one low impedance (the he-400i) for example?
 or does that can only be used for two headphones with the exact same impedance level like 2 Grados...?
  

  
 i can't find any decent youtube version for the song, but it sounds pretty great from any grados that i've had the chance to try...
  
 there's actually a decent version in Nicovideo.jp, but i think starting from some time ago, it required registrations...
  
 http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/nm2954546


----------



## sling5s

stacker45 said:


> From what I have heard and read so far, the e series seem to be drawing very polarized opinions. It seems that people either love them, or they hate them, generally speaking, of course. And in my opinion, the e models that get the most positive comments are the SR325e, and RS2e, followed by the SR80e, and the GS1000.
> 
> Regarding the other e models, I would say that the PS500e, and PS1000e vs the old 500, and 1000, are pretty much equals. and I'd say that thi goes for the SR60e and the SR225e, vs their old siblings. And even though I haven't had the chance to hear them yet, from what I have read, and it seems to be almost unanimous, the RS1e are, to be polite, the least appreciated model of the e serie. I have always thought of the RS1 as the most loved of all Grado models, so this is quite a drop.
> 
> This is just one man's opinion, so please don't go all Jacky Chan on me.


 

 It seems the "e" series were tuned for iDevice.  I know long ago, they were tuned by ear on a tube amp on vinyl.  Which accounts for the brightness. 
 As you said, the SR325e seems to get a lot of praise, but it's hard to get impressions on RS2e.  Just recently, a few have said they like it the most. 
 I know there were some initial praise for the 500e, but now it seems divided.  Frankly, I think it has too much bass.  
  
 So far on the "e" series.  I tried the RS1e, 500e and have the 325e and am waiting for the RS2e to arrive. Will see which I prefer most. I already disliked the RS1e because of the treble, the 500e because of the bass.  The 325e seems most balanced.  So it will be between the 325e and RS2e.


----------



## rovopio

sling5s said:


> It seems the "e" series were tuned for iDevice.  I know long ago, they were tuned by ear on a tube amp on vinyl.  Which accounts for the brightness.
> As you said, the SR325e seems to get a lot of praise, but it's hard to impressions on RS2e.  Just recently, a few have said they like it the most.
> I know there were seem initial praise fro the 500e, but now it seems divided.  Frankly, I think it has too much bass.
> 
> So far on the "e" series.  I tried the RS1e, 500e and have the 325e and am waiting for the RS2e to arrive. Will see which I prefer most. I already dislike the RS1e because of the treble, the 500e because of the bass.  The 325e seems most balanced.  So it will be between the 325e and RS2e.


 
  
 wow! i'm really looking forward to your impression, because i've heard 500e and 325e, and when i decide to put my he-400i on sale, i'm strongly considering to get the rs2e as well...


----------



## bassboysam

mikey1964 said:


> Now a member of the Grado club....amongst others.




I spy an X1. love that headphone.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

swspiers said:


> Hey, I love the comparison tool.  But depending on the amp, couldn't that really mess with the impedance?  I know it's a big deal in pro-audio, not so sure about HP amps...


 

 Yep, the comparison tool indeed could.  When I REALLY compare, I plug and unplug.
  
 But each Grado has 32 ohm impedance.  In parallel, they reduce the impedance to 16 ohms.  The Grado RS1 has an output impedance of less than 1 ohm so is still less than 1/8 of the impedance of the headphone(s) it is driving, still complying to that rule of thumb (output impedance of amp > 8 x input impedance of headphone).


----------



## swspiers

ruthieandjohn said:


> Yep, the comparison tool indeed could.  When I REALLY compare, I plug and unplug.
> 
> But each Grado has 32 ohm impedance.  In parallel, they reduce the impedance to 16 ohms.  The Grado RS1 has an output impedance of less than 1 ohm so is still less than 1/8 of the impedance of the headphone(s) it is driving, still complying to that rule of thumb (output impedance of amp > 8 x input impedance of headphone).


----------



## joseph69

bassboysam said:


> if you have a greasy scalp or hair the brown headbands will stain badly and can't really be cleaned. just a word of caution.


 
 So now we know you have a greasy head and hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


ruthieandjohn said:


> So of course I had to compare them to my PS1000s this morning.  Both are FABULOUS; *each is so similar that in a blind test of just putting on one or the other* (not comparing side by side one after the other)* I don't think I could hear which was which.*
> 
> Bass is similar between the two.


 
 Really???
I'm very surprised at your comments between the GSe/PS1K!
 [size=x-small]I had 40+hrs on the GSe before returning them and in no way IMO did the GSe/PS1K sound alike. I would easily be able to pick out which I would be listening too in a blind test[/size] 100%.
 I'm in shock/very confused that you would say this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
Quote:
  
  
  


sling5s said:


> The 325e seems most balanced.  So it will be between the 325e and RS2e.


 
 I can't wait until you get the RS-2e to hear your impression/which you prefer.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*I DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!*
  
 I had the successful bid on a rare pair of Grado Bushmill headphones (only 125 made, according to Turntable Lab, who had the one-and-only concession to sell these when they came out in 2012).  These are TRULY my last headphone purchase...  my collection is REALLY complete (it WAS complete until joseph69 pointed out this opportunity!)   I wanted to buy a pair here and offered the asking price, but the seller decided he wanted to keep them after all.  I can see why!
  
 These are perhaps the ONLY Grado headphones that pay attention to presentation... no pizza box here, but a wooden box AND a velvet pouch:
  

  
 Of course, it is the headphones themselves that are most important... semi-closed (the only such Grados), with sound described as "live mids but not super forward... great soundstage unexpected from a Grado."
  


 Now as I await their arrival over the next few days from the seller, I of COURSE must prepare to welcome them with a proper headphone stand.  I shall go shopping for this:
  

  
 So a week from today, this is what I expect to have:
  


 Ahhh... all is WELL! (wonder if the wood still smells of Bushmills?  Well, if it doesn't, it WILL! or at least *I* will!)


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> So now we know you have a greasy head and hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Well, I haven't listened too long or hard... just to each for no more than a minute at a time, then putting on the other, both connected with that Grado Y-cord to the output of my Grado HPA-1 amp, playing a CD of orchestral settings of The Gershwin Songbook.   But I do not yet see a strong difference!  I also have a suspicion that maybe Grado is doing some burnin on their headphones now.  I heard none of the problems mentioned in the review by HR_stand linked above when he was reviewing new GS1000es.
  
 Oh, and the RS-2is are great.  (not -es)  I like the RS-1i better (and the PS1000 of course, and the GS1000), but I think they outshine my PS500s.


----------



## adtrance

I've had many Bushmills induced hangovers in my day.


----------



## swspiers

ruthieandjohn said:


> *I DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> I had the successful bid on a rare pair of Grado Bushmill headphones (only 125 made, according to Turntable Lab, who had the one-and-only concession to sell these when they came out in 2012).  These are TRULY my last headphone purchase...  my collection is REALLY complete (it WAS complete until joseph69 pointed out this opportunity!)   I wanted to buy a pair here and offered the asking price, but the seller decided he wanted to keep them after all.  I can see why!
> 
> These are perhaps the ONLY Grado headphones that pay attention to presentation... no pizza box here, but a wooden box AND a velvet pouch:


 
 Congratulations!


----------



## joseph69

Congratulation on the Bushmill-X, enjoy them!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*I DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!*
  
 I had the successful bid on a rare pair of Grado Bushmill headphones (only 125 made, according to Turntable Lab, who had the one-and-only concession to sell these when they came out in 2012).  These are TRULY my last headphone purchase...  my collection is REALLY complete (it WAS complete until joseph69 pointed out this opportunity!)   I wanted to buy a pair here and offered the asking price, but the seller decided he wanted to keep them after all.  I can see why!
  
 These are perhaps the ONLY Grado headphones that pay attention to presentation... no pizza box here, but a wooden box AND a velvet pouch:
  

  
 Of course, it is the headphones themselves that are most important... semi-closed (the only such Grados), with sound described as "live mids but not super forward... great soundstage unexpected from a Grado."
  


 Now as I await their arrival over the next few days from the seller, I of COURSE must prepare to welcome them with a proper headphone stand.  I shall go shopping for this:
  

  
 So a week from today, this is what I expect to have:
  


 Ahhh... all is WELL! (wonder if the wood still smells of Bushmills?  Well, if it doesn't, it WILL! or at least *I* will!)


   
Quote:


ruthieandjohn said:


> Well, I haven't listened too long or hard... just to each for no more than a minute at a time, then putting on the other, both connected with that Grado Y-cord to the output of my Grado HPA-1 amp, playing a CD of orchestral settings of The Gershwin Songbook.   But I do not yet see a strong difference!  I also have a suspicion that maybe Grado is doing some burnin on their headphones now.  I heard none of the problems mentioned in the review by HR_stand linked above when he was reviewing new GS1000es.
> 
> Oh, and the RS-2is are great.  (not -es)  I like the RS-1i better (and the PS1000 of course, and the GS1000), but I think they outshine my PS500s.


 
 Maybe the GSe's are inconsistent now too?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Maybe the GSe's are inconsistent now too?


 
 Well, I tried out the two that the audio store had received that day (consecutive serial numbers) and both sounded the same (and great!).  When I had done a similar thing last August with two RS1is, there was a clear difference, both in sound and appearance.  Not so here.


----------



## dr cornelius

I’ll throw in my 2 cents, if that’s ok!
  
 Here’s what I’ve recently tried:
 Entire SR series
 PS 500 and 500e
 RS2i and RS2e
  
 Just to give an idea of how I’m hearing things - I did not think the SR series was overly bright - except for the 325e.  I’ve read that many people gauge the Grado sound as overly bright - maybe they toned down the hi-end for the e Series?  I ended up with the 80e.  
  
 I found the 500 as rolled off and too much bass.  The 500e didn’t strike me as rolled off, but I didn’t listen to these headphones back to back - there was a week long gap and in two different stores.  The 500e did strike me as recessed in the mids, however...  Both headphones had a wider soundstage than my 80e’s - but I didn’t find them engaging at all... 
  
 The RS2i sounded bright to me - I preferred it to the 500 that I had on hand for comparison - but wasn’t motived to purchase (even at the “i” discount). Interesting point about possibly tuning for i-devices - they did change to the mini cable connection with an included 1/4” adapter...
  
 So - I also settled on a pair of RS2e’s - I didn’t get to hear the RS2e’s until I bought them.   They don’t sound as bright to me as the RS2i (from memory) - but I fell in love with the RS2e sound immediately - not the case with the RS2i...
  
 The 80e’s never sound overly bright to me - not rolled off either...  They’re less bright than my Sony 7506’s, but aren’t lacking in detail.  They also sound slightly brighter than the Sennheiser 280 Pro, so they’re kind of in the middle, hi-end wise - in my experience...
  
 The RS 2e’s just sound amazing.  They have the wider, more refined soundstage of the higher end models, but have an intense intimacy that’s very engaging.  I’ve only had them a week, but if anyone has any questions let me know...
  
 Anyway, hope this helps...


----------



## rovopio

ruthieandjohn said:


> *I DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Congratulations!
 I knew the production was stopped, i did not know that there was only 125 made. WOW!
 That's just made it all the more satisfying i bet.


----------



## sling5s

dr cornelius said:


> I’ll throw in my 2 cents, if that’s ok!
> 
> Here’s what I’ve recently tried:
> Entire SR series
> ...


 

 How did the 325e compare to the RS2e?


----------



## borrego

I do not find the SR325e overly bright. As comparison I neither find my SA3000 overly bright. I am in my early 40s thus I might be less sensitive to high frequency treble.


----------



## mikey1964

bassboysam said:


> I spy an X1. love that headphone.


 
 A recent acquisition, I can see how it's seen as a fun can, great bass extension (for a closed back can) with slightly recessed mids and good treble. I use it for games, movies and faster paced music....with an occasional porn thrown in.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


ruthieandjohn said:


> *I DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Ahhh... all is WELL! (wonder if the wood still smells of Bushmills?  Well, if it doesn't, it WILL! or at least *I* will!)


 
 'Grats dude, awesome buy, more so since there're only 125 of 'em out in the wild.....and you've snagged one! Sa-weet!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Edit: I find it odd that many have said Grado's to be....edgy/peaky due to its treble, but I don't find it so with the GS1000i. Heck, my Audio Technica ATH-AD2000 is a fair bit brighter (though even then, not to the point where it bothers me). There's something about the bass though, I can't quite put it into words, it sounds different from my other cans. There's something natural (for want of a better word) about the bass, not like it's coming from within the cups, rather it sounds more like speakers kind of bass......if that makes any sense. I really should work on my audio vocab.....


----------



## sling5s

borrego said:


> I do not find the SR325e overly bright. As comparison I neither find my SA3000 overly bright. I am in my early 40s thus I might be less sensitive to high frequency treble.


 

 Try TTVJ Flats with the SR325e.  Tames the highs. I prefer Flats with all Grados except the 500e and RS1e (and excluding GS and PS).  But with Tube Amps, Bowls.


----------



## swspiers

joseph69 said:


> Congratulation on the Bushmill-X, enjoy them!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
 That may be true, but reaction to the GS series, and all Grado's, has also been inconsistent.


----------



## whirlwind

>


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






ruthieandjohn said:


> *I DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> I had the successful bid on a rare pair of Grado Bushmill headphones (only 125 made, according to Turntable Lab, who had the one-and-only concession to sell these when they came out in 2012).  These are TRULY my last headphone purchase...  my collection is REALLY complete (it WAS complete until joseph69 pointed out this opportunity!)   I wanted to buy a pair here and offered the asking price, but the seller decided he wanted to keep them after all.  I can see why!
> 
> ...


 
  


 Congrats


----------



## wormsdriver

wow! nice to see the Rs2i/e finally get some love on here. great cans! I remember they always had my feet tapping and head moving.


----------



## rovopio

evening fellow grado fans!!


----------



## mikey1964

One thing's got me puzzled, why does the GS1000i have such great bass? I mean, I do have the HD800, HD700 and HE400i (amongst others), I find the bass on the GS1000i to be pretty unique, nice deep thump, great bass extension. Oh, the DT990/600 and LCD2.2 might have it beat in terms of quality, but there's something that I can't quite describe about the bass on the GS1000i that I find is more.....enjoyable than on the others. Bah, I really have to work on my audio vocab....


----------



## jaywillin

mikey1964 said:


> One thing's got me puzzled, why does the GS1000i have such great bass? I mean, I do have the HD800, HD700 and HE400i (amongst others), I find the bass on the GS1000i to be pretty unique, nice deep thump, great bass extension. Oh, the DT990/600 and LCD2.2 might have it beat in terms of quality, but there's something that I can't quite describe about the bass on the GS1000i that I find is more.....enjoyable than on the others. Bah, I really have to work on my audio vocab....


 
 i think its speed, attack, definition


----------



## mikey1964

mikey1964 said:


> One thing's got me puzzled, why does the GS1000i have such great bass? I mean, I do have the HD800, HD700 and HE400i (amongst others), I find the bass on the GS1000i to be pretty unique, nice deep thump, great bass extension. Oh, the DT990/600 and LCD2.2 might have it beat in terms of *quantity*, but there's something that I can't quite describe about the bass on the GS1000i that I find is more.....enjoyable than on the others. Bah, I really have to work on my audio vocab....


 
 Damn, I'd meant to say 'quantity'....now corrected in bold.
  


jaywillin said:


> i think its speed, attack, definition


 
 Possibly......I gotta look up what those mean to say for sure.....see? I gotta work on my audio vocab.


----------



## rovopio

mikey1964 said:


> One thing's got me puzzled, why does the GS1000i have such great bass? I mean, I do have the HD800, HD700 and HE400i (amongst others), I find the bass on the GS1000i to be pretty unique, nice deep thump, great bass extension. Oh, the DT990/600 and LCD2.2 might have it beat in terms of qua*N*tity, but there's something that I can't quite describe about the bass on the GS1000i that I find is more.....enjoyable than on the others. Bah, I really have to work on my audio vocab....


 
  
 the way you feel about bass, is the way i feel about female vocals in Grados. Not just because of my s325e new toy syndromes. Even as far back as my old sr60 and the sr80e, there's just something on how Grados portrays female vocals for me that's just made me "damn dem feels!".
  
 Granted i don't own a hd800 and a T1, (and provided that i have enough disposable income), i will heavily considers getting either a hd800 and a T1, to complements another high-end Grado. But if i can only afford one, as good as hd800 is, i'd choose a high-end Grado instead. This is on the basis of auditioning hd800 and T1 on a proper setup.
  
 On a lower comparison level, i currently own sr325e and he-400i. If i could afford to keep both, i definitely will keep both as the two is very different. But since I can only afford to own one set of headphone with my current situation, I'm keeping my sr325e and selling the he-400i. I'm thinking towards saving up to try out rs2e after that, do some comparison with sr325e, and then keep one of them.
  
 In the meantime i'm offloading my other headphone also, the dt880. So yeah... i completely understand what you're going through mikey!
 While technically he-400i and dt880 should be better than a sr60 or sr80e... on female vocals, i still like my Grados overwhelmingly so than the rest.
 Only my sony ma-900 comes close, and i'm keeping that to be my TV headphones.


----------



## jaywillin

mikey1964 said:


> Damn, I'd meant to say 'quantity'....now corrected in bold.
> 
> Possibly......I gotta look up what those mean to say for sure.....see? I gotta work on my audio vocab.


 
 well, you kinda hit on it, the quantity is more how far down, how deep the bass goes, where speed is just that, the bass is faster, detail,  you're able to hear individual bass notes better.
 the music just seems to have more rhythm , that's just how i explain it, hope that helps


----------



## dr cornelius

sling5s said:


> How did the 325e compare to the RS2e?


 

 That’s a good question!  The 325’s are great headphones, unfortunately I haven’t listened to the 325’s again since I’ve had my RS2e’s...  From memory, the RS2e’s have more detail due to more space between the instruments - smoother balance overall - the 2e's bass tightened up a bit too.  They sound more natural to me...  
  
 I’ll try and sneak in a listen to the 325’s - there are a couple of nearby stores that have them - it’s a natural comparison to make, as they are next to each other in the product line-up...


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> That may be true, but reaction to the GS series, and all Grado's, has also been inconsistent.


 
 This is true also…reactions seem to be all over the place with Grado.
 I'm sure glad I own/love the Grados I have!


----------



## joseph69

mikey1964 said:


> Damn, I'd meant to say 'quantity'....now corrected in bold.


 
 I think it the *quality/realism* of the the bass that Grado's have…simply put, its like hearing a kick drum in the same room, it sound real/live!


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> This is true also…reactions seem to be all over the place with Grado.
> I'm sure glad I own/love the Grados I have!


I couldn't agree more with you joseph. I built my hp rig around my RS1i's so as to maximise their particular sound signature. Everybody does it differently, because there's no right way when it comes to personal preference.


----------



## mikey1964

Thanks guys, for the explanation about the great bass that the GS1000i has, makes sense after reading some of your thoughts or takes on it. I'm still chilling with my Grado with my Geek Pulse Standard, so loving the soundstage, transparent sound, and sweet vocals.....and let's not forget the awesome bass,


----------



## rovopio

bpcans said:


> I couldn't agree more with you joseph. I built my hp rig around my RS1i's so as to maximise their particular sound signature. Everybody does it differently, because there's no right way when it comes to personal preference.


 
  
 That's what's great about Grado!
 You can get more than a few grados and will still derive "basic satisfaction" from all of them.
 Even when there are refinements and variations in sounds from one model to the next, "the essence" remains the same. And that's how there are quite a number of people owning 3 to 5 cans of grados, or even a lot more cans.
  
 Even for people like me who is currently on a instant-noodle-diet, while i like my sr325e, it doesn't at all diminish the value of my old sr60, or, if i could actually afford a ps500e (which i've heard), it's completely legit to keep all three, or four with the rs2e, or 5, with sr80e that i also own.
  
 Grado headphones sounds different, but has that "sameness" which, if you happen to like them, then you like them.
  
 Not many brands can be said to have that unique appeal.
 I've heard dt770 dt880 dt990 t70 t90 and t1, and i've also heard hd558 hd598 hd600 hd650 and hd700,
 and while i'm sure there are people who owns multiple models from the same company, that's likely not because they sounds _different, yet retains the same essence so it's equally satisying_.
  
 I mean, i can't really say t70 and t90 has any "sameness" so to speak, and so does dt880 and dt990. I prefer dt880 far more than dt990, and in opposite to the majority, i prefer t70 much more than t90. The same way i feel about hd600 and hd650... Originally, the only headphone i considered to compensate for my ear condition was the hd650. Yet even after long-hours audition, i still couldn't bring myself to pay for the hd650, and ended up getting the he-400i instead. (The fact that hd650 cost $600 here doesn't help with that decision either). OTOH, one song in with the hd600, i already prefer them to the hd650 and my brain doesn't actually adjust to hd650 even after long audition hours. (Though admittedly hd600 and hd650 has that "sameness" in rendering great midrange).
  
 And that's how you get people keeping their sr80/sr225 even when they own an rs1.
 I hardly think people that owns a hd800 are keeping their hd558 and can still derive that "basic satisfaction" for keeping both.
  
 I don't know, maybe i'm wrong, but to me, i'm guessing the decision to just pick to keep one, say, rs2e and sr325e for example, will be far,far, harder than my previous experience when deciding which to choose between dt880 to 990 or hd600 to 650, or shure 940 to shure 1540.


----------



## jaywillin

mikey1964 said:


> Thanks guys, for the explanation about the great bass that the GS1000i has, makes sense after reading some of your thoughts or takes on it. I'm still chilling with my Grado with my Geek Pulse Standard, so loving the soundstage, transparent sound, and sweet vocals.....and let's not forget the awesome bass,


 
 i love my rs1i with my pulse x/f/i, SUPERB


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> mikey1964 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, I'd meant to say 'quantity'....now corrected in bold.
> ...


 
 Yeah, i agree...what makes Grados bass good, at least for me....is the speed....it gets in and then gets the hell out.....so I can hear those sweet mids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It does not go deep, but it is very detailed and very, very fast......I actually think people dont think they have good bass, just because they don't go deep.
  
 I know a lot of people like to feel their bass......if you do then Grado's bass is not for you....but Grados bass can be for you if you like nice clean....fast...detailed bass


----------



## ruthieandjohn

As I wait for the arrival of my Grado Bushmills, I bought them a stand:


----------



## rovopio

^
  
 will it arrived today? Then there's 2 people here that will have a great night tonight.
  
 Yep! i dislike bass, so  grado's bass is the "just right" quantity for me. Moreso for sub-bass, i don't really like them too much, in fact, roll-off is fine.


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> As I wait for the arrival of my Grado Bushmills, I bought them a stand:


 
 Let's bust that puppy open, and celebrate.


----------



## one1speed

ruthieandjohn said:


> As I wait for the arrival of my Grado Bushmills, I bought them a stand:


 
  
 Careful with that. Word has it that those stands become lighter over time, and eventually have a tendency to tip over.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

In the spirits of research for The Betterment of Headphonedom, I plan to compare the sonic effect of storing your Bushmills headphones on full vs. empty bottle of Bushmills Irish Whiskey. Which way sounds better?

This research is so important that I think I should buy a case of Bushmills, so I can assure that my results are reproducible!


----------



## whirlwind

bpcans said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > This is true also…reactions seem to be all over the place with Grado.
> ...


 
  
 There may be a lot of different ways to do it....but I like your way


----------



## jaywillin

one1speed said:


> Careful with that. Word has it that those stands become lighter over time, and eventually have a tendency to tip over.


 
 along with the person using the headphones and stand


----------



## stacker45

First things first, so I'd like to take this opportunity to congratulate Kayandjohn on his Bushmills. As I have said before, in my opinion they certainly are, one, if not THE best buy among all Grado headphones. I even prefer the Bushmills to the RS1i, that's how much I like them, and I'm sure you will too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm presently using a banana rack for mine, but I like your idea of using a Bushmills whisky bottle. Also, I'm no shysics expert, but I figure that if we drick half of the bottle, it will be less top heavy, therefore it should be more stable.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 Quote


stacker45 said:


> From what I have heard and read so far, the e series seem to be drawing very polarized opinions. It seems that people either love them, or they hate them, generally speaking, of course. And in my opinion, the e models that get the most positive comments are the SR325e, and RS2e, followed by the SR80e, and the GS1000.
> 
> Regarding the other e models, I would say that the PS500e, and PS1000e vs the old 500, and 1000, are pretty much equals. and I'd say that thi goes for the SR60e and the SR225e, vs their old siblings. And even though I haven't had the chance to hear them yet, from what I have read, and it seems to be almost unanimous, the RS1e are, to be polite, the least appreciated model of the e serie. I have always thought of the RS1 as the most loved of all Grado models, so this is quite a drop.
> 
> This is just one man's opinion, so please don't go all Jacky Chan on me.


 
  
  
 I'm surprised that no one commented on the above...Joseph, M.H., kayandjohn... anyone...come on guys, humour me...please


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> I'm surprised that no one commented on the above...Joseph, M.H., kayandjohn, come on guys, humour me...please


 
 well, i really thought about this when i first read it, and all i can really say, is of the two "e" versions i've heard, the 325 and the gs1000, to my ears were improved over the "i" versions.
 i will say i do think they may be different enough that some will prefer one version over the other , so maybe that's why they may seem to be polarizing ? 
 i don't know i'd go as far as to say polarizing , the only "e" that seems to be getting all the negative attention the rs1e, and i haven't heard of it getting very much love
 so it seems there's a lot of agreement there


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> I'm surprised that no one commented on the above...Joseph, M.H., kayandjohn... anyone...come on guys, humour me...please


 

 Thanks for the invitation to comment!
  
 You set a high bar!  Even though I have 13 Grado headphones (including the new Bushmills, yet to arrive), it is rare that I can compare the -e version to either of the older (-I or no suffix) versions, so it is hard to respond, but I have these fragmented observations:
  

For the RS1i and that one only, collective wisdom is that the older versions are better than the -e (folks seem to think that for other models, the -es are better);
For the PS1000, results are mixed... equal preference between the PS1000 (there WAS no 1000i) and the PS1000e.  However, most are respectful of MacedonianHero, who is one of those finding that the PS1000e was better than the PS1000, due in part to its better bass extension; (but in general, I agree with your assessment, of PS1000 = PS1000e)
When I compared the PS1000e that just arrived (along with my GS10000e) to my own PS1000s, I did NOT hear an immediate obvious difference;
When I compared the GS1000e with the GS1000i, both side by side at my audio dealer (where I was buying the GS1000 a few days ago!), there was again, not an obvious difference.  Postings from others seemed to suggest that the GS1000i had greater treble stuff (presence, speed) than the GS1000e, while the GS100e had better bass;
Interesting and encouraging to hear the view that the PS500 is approximately equal to the PS500e in preference... that would be consistent with the PS10000 = PS1000e;
I suspect that the SR325e has taken a step ahead of its older siblings, the SR 325i and SR325.  I have the SR325e (and LOVE it) and I've HAD the SR325i (gold version)... I liked them both but prefer the SR325e.
I would LOVE to get may hands on either a SR60e, SR80e, or SR125e.  I often start my Grado listening with the SR60i (don't have the -e) and am AMAZED at how such an economical headphone can sound so very good, then move up and find the -80 and -125 to sound Even Better, and sit amazed that that can happen.  But I cannot comment on -e vs. original or-I on these.
  
 And my RS1is are Truly Special among my Grados.  They are EVERYTHING, and in at least my competitive listening comparisons, score even better than my PS1000s (though the PS1000s win on comfort, looks, and sizzle!)  The RS1s (with buttons) I have are great too, but not better than the RS1is.  I am still being introduced to my GS1000es (they are only 10 hours of listening old, but are in danger of becoming my Favorite Grados already!).  But not to discount the PS1000's... I listen to them Way More than any other of my headphones (including my HD 800).


----------



## stacker45

Ah!, at last, thanks Jay, I'm glad to see that you agree with most of my post, you're one of the people who's opinion, I value. Hmmm! I'm not sure if that's the way to say it, but, you know what I mean, and my native tongue is French, so I have a good excuse, if doesn't make sense.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Thanks for the invitation to comment!
> 
> You set a high bar!  Even though I have 13 Grado headphones (including the new Bushmills, yet to arrive), it is rare that I can compare the -e version to either of the older (-I or no suffix) versions, so it is hard to respond, but I have these fragmented observations:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thank you for posting such an elaborate comment. Well!, from what I can see, you seem to agree with me on pretty much everything.
  
 Just like Jay's, I value your opinion, because, you, Jay, Macedonian Hero, Joseph, kayandjohn, and a few others, others, write, informative, and objective impressions. As I have said before, not everyone his lucky enough to have a Grado dealer, close to where they live, so they have to buy online. These people often rely on our comments to help them make the right choice. That's why I hate comments like, ''these headphones just wipe the floor, with those headphones''. If I was shopping for new headphones, I'd certainly wouldn't based my final decision on comments like this. 
  
 Oh!, and what do you mean by '' you set a high bar''?.


----------



## rovopio

i can add a little bit, i own both sr60i and sr80e, sr80e sounds pretty much like "the e version" of sr60i.
 I've unfortunately never heard of the sr80i though. so i can't compared apples to apples.
  
 on the sr60e, grado decided to do a _mainstream _version of an entry-level headphone, the lower mids are thicker, the quantity of bass is the same, if not more than the sr80e, but the bass is not _grado-like, _like the one that was just posted on the previous page, instead of hit and disappear quickly, the bass reverb lingers and smeared the midrange.
 In my opinion, it erases what made Grado a Grado. It's like if rs1e have little _grado trebles, _then sr60e have little _grado midrange. _
  
  
 @ John, on your value proposition comment, that is even truer in less developed countries. Liking or loving music is universal, so much so that, even with less than $150 per month minimum wage income, many, many people are still willing to shell $40-$50 for a good headphone. i think the less disposable income somebody has, esp, at $150-$200 salary, all the more reason they should get a Grado sr60/80 instead of random chinese brand at $40-$50.
  
  
 When people asked me what headphones are good at $50 i kept telling them that sr60 and sr80 at $100 sounds so very, very good, and told them to just keep saving the money instead of buying unknown chinese brands and wasting money in the end. Too bad more than a few don't really believe me and well, there's as much as i can do for them.
  
 And that's sad, if only they knew how sr225e, sr325e, rs1e, and ps500e sounds, they would've realized instead of getting a too-high-profit-margin chinese headphone at $45, it's better to get a sr60 at $100.
  
 at $100, sr60 and 80 sounds so good, it's like a federal crime, so to speak.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Oh!, and what do you mean by '' you set a high bar''?.


 
 "Set a high bar" is a track-and-field sports analogy... the high jump with the bar one jumps over set high, so it is hard to succeed.
  
 It applies here in that while I feel most fortunate to have a representative of each of the Grado models, I do not have the original, -I, and -e versions of each of these.  I do have the RS1 AND the RS1i; I have had the SR325i and now have the 325e, and I have tried the PS1000e against my memory of my own PS1000 9but not side by isde), and I have tried the GS1000i vs. the GS1000e.
  
 But those are only 4 of the 28 or so possible within-model plain0vs.-i-vs-e compares, so it is hard to answer that question... the bar is set high.
  
 Hope this makes sense!


----------



## MacedonianHero

stacker45 said:


> I'm surprised that no one commented on the above...Joseph, M.H., kayandjohn... anyone...come on guys, humour me...please


 
 Ok...how much do you want for your Bushmills?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Hey, I don't even have them yet. They are new sealed in box. So breakin is required.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Hey, I don't even have them yet. They are new sealed in box. So breakin is required.


 
  
 Thanks for the ''high bar'' explanation.
  
 I don't mean to burst your bubble, but I have never seen a sealed Grado box. I mean, could repack my old (2006) GS1000, and they would look brand new. I still have the warranty sheet, wich doesn't even have a single crease on it.
  
 I do hope that your Bushmills are brand new, but I'm very skeptical by nature, so I can't help it.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, i agree...what makes Grados bass good, at least for me....is the speed....it gets in and then gets the hell out.....so I can hear those sweet mids
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well said!
 I couldn't agree with you more!
  


stacker45 said:


> I'm surprised that no one commented on the above...Joseph, M.H., kayandjohn... anyone...come on guys, humour me...please


 
 You have a good point in drinking half the Bushmills bottle so its bottom heavy!
 I also think the petruding drivers on any of the (e) series are just ridiculous…especially if they are touching your ears…what a shame, really.
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> Hey, I don't even have them yet. They are new sealed in box. So breakin is required.


 
 The Bushmills-X do not come factory sealed (I was couldn't believe this myself).
 The plexiglass simply slides upwards to open them, so don't expect them to be sealed, or call the seller out on this.
Just a heads up!


----------



## MacedonianHero

joseph69 said:


> Well said!
> I couldn't agree with you more!
> 
> You have a good point in drinking half the Bushmills bottle so its bottom heavy!
> ...


 
  
 They pultrude only slightly (need to fit the bigger 50mm drivers) and I can't feel them in any way. Depends on the ears/noggin....but as they say, try before you buy. I did and it's never registered as an issue for me. But if they were say the RS1e and the smaller ear pads (instead of the larger bagel pads) I can see this as an issue.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Well said!
> I couldn't agree with you more!
> 
> You have a good point in drinking half the Bushmills bottle so its bottom heavy!
> ...


 

 I'm not bothered by no seal... it was just highlighted by the previous owner that they were new, unopened, sealed.  If they really HAD a seal, I fear I'd be reluctant to open it, knowing that just like driving a new car off the lot, that instant comprises a 20% drop in value.  No... I plan to USE these, not invest in them and resell them!


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I do hope that your Bushmills are brand new, but I'm very skeptical by nature, so I can't help it.


 
 I hope so too for @kayandjohn.
 It is quite easy to say they are new due to not being sealed (like they should have been).
 I used mine for 6-8hrs then packaged them up and sold them. I stated they were used for 6-8hrs in my ad…it would have been very, very easy to call them "new" but I would* NEVER *do something like that, because I wouldn't want it done to me!
 I purchased a Cd player that was supposed to be "new" and it definitely wasn't…it didn't even work!!!
 When eBay sided with me 100%. I sent the seller an e-mail telling him
 "I see you met my girlfriend KARMA…she's a real bitch isn't she???"


----------



## joseph69

macedonianhero said:


> They pultrude only slightly (need to fit the bigger 50mm drivers) and I can't feel them in any way. Depends on the ears/noggin....but as they say, try before you buy. I did and it's never registered as an issue for me. But if they were say the RS1e and the smaller ear pads (instead of the larger bagel pads) I can see this as an issue.


 
 Thanks for the correct word "pultrude" I looked up "petrude" and it isn't even a word!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Grado should have made the ID of cups larger, or at least added a recessed groove for the 50mm drivers plastic rings to sit in so they are flush with the cups.
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> I'm not bothered by no seal... it was just highlighted by the previous owner that they were new, unopened, sealed.  If they really HAD a seal, I fear I'd be reluctant to open it, knowing that just like driving a new car off the lot, that instant comprises a 20% drop in value.  No... I plan to USE these, not invest in them and resell them!


 
 I was just letting you know so you didn't think the seller was pulling something on you when you realized there was no seal.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ruthieandjohn said:


>


  Agreed with everything, but it's worth noting that results of PS500 vs PS500e is also mixed. Some people like the PS500 more (myself included), others prefer the PS500e. I do think that no matter what your preference is, there's a clear difference going from the PS500 to the PS500e, and it's not as "single-sided" as from the RS1i to the RS1e.
 Also I'd have to clarify more on the 325: 325i _is different from_ the 325is. There's 3 iterations of the 325is in total, and from my memory, the silver 325is is different from the last (powder-y) 325is, and all of them are different from the 325i. The 325i, IMO, is not as refined as the 325is. I can't praise the 325e enough, but IMHO it's not necessarily a better cans than the 325is. Anyway, it seems that ~90% of us here prefer the 325e to the 325is (or i), and having listened to the killer "bass cloud" of the 325e, I think that's totally understandable.


----------



## mikey1964

The G Cushions on my GS1000i is flaking away, so I went to one of the local reseller of Grado products and bought a pair of replacement pads.......MUST be original and not compatible ones. 

 The can looking and feeling great with the replacement pads....

 My lineup of bright sounding cans, love 'em all! The ATH-AD2000 is the brightest in my collection, I'm not bothered by the near edginess though, one of the advantages of growing old......your hearing's among the first to go.


----------



## Focker

mikey1964 said:


> One thing's got me puzzled, why does the GS1000i have such great bass? I mean, I do have the HD800, HD700 and HE400i (amongst others), I find the bass on the GS1000i to be pretty unique, nice deep thump, great bass extension. Oh, the DT990/600 and LCD2.2 might have it beat in terms of quality, but there's something that I can't quite describe about the bass on the GS1000i that I find is more.....enjoyable than on the others. Bah, I really have to work on my audio vocab....


 
  
 I don't recall my GS1ks having a lot of low end....at least not really in excess of what other Grados have. I love the clean, tight bass of Grados, and the GS1k was no exception, but I don't recall them having a much more extension than the others. Interesting...


----------



## Focker

joseph69 said:


> I think it the *quality/realism* of the the bass that Grado's have…simply put, its like hearing a kick drum in the same room, it sound real/live!


 
 Right on, Joseph...what the Grados lack in extension, they make up for in authenticity. I do love the deeper low end of both my T1s and LCD-X, but at the same time I love the Grado bass in a different way. What I dont care for is bloated, overexaggerated bass...that's a deal breaker on the spot.


----------



## jaywillin

macedonianhero said:


> Ok...how much do you want for your Bushmills?


 
 let the bidding begin !


----------



## jaywillin

focker said:


> Right on, Joseph...what the Grados lack in extension, they make up for in authenticity. I do love the deeper low end of both my T1s and LCD-X, but at the same time I love the Grado bass in a different way.* What I dont care for is bloated, overexaggerated bass...that's a deal breaker on the spot. *


 
 amen brother !


----------



## HPiper

focker said:


> Right on, Joseph...what the Grados lack in extension, they make up for in authenticity. I do love the deeper low end of both my T1s and LCD-X, but at the same time I love the Grado bass in a different way. What I dont care for is bloated, overexaggerated bass...that's a deal breaker on the spot.


 

 So you are saying don't expect to see you wearing a pair of VModa 100's anytime soon.


----------



## Focker

hpiper said:


> So you are saying don't expect to see you wearing a pair of VModa 100's anytime soon.


 
  
 Hell, I don't even wear my Sennheiser Amperiors...probably most feel the low end is pretty good on those, but compared to both my Beyer 1350s and the Grados, it's a bit bloated. To me it's just not an enjoyable headphone at all, in large part because of that reason. My frame of reference for a proper low end is just too solid (in terms of my preferences, anyway) to care to listen to those phones. Then throw in the cheesy cable and the fact that I hate the way the cups always slide down the notched band, and they end up collecting dust. 
  
 I haven't heard any of the Vmodas, but based on the fact you're inferring they have bloated bass, I probably won't any time soon lol


----------



## ruthieandjohn

focker said:


> Hell, I don't even wear my Sennheiser Amperiors...probably most feel the low end is pretty good on those, but compared to both my Beyer 1350s and the Grados, it's a bit bloated. To me it's just not an enjoyable headphone at all, in large part because of that reason. My frame of reference for a proper low end is just too solid (in terms of my preferences, anyway) to care to listen to those phones. Then throw in the cheesy cable and the fact that I hate the way the cups always slide down the notched band, and they end up collecting dust.
> 
> I haven't heard any of the Vmodas, but based on the fact you're inferring they have bloated bass, I probably won't any time soon lol



I had a pair of V-MODA M100s that I have sold. While many people love them and they earned a spot, I think, on innerfidelity's Wall of Fame, I had the same concerns about muddied bass. I also found the sound of these closed headphones to be claustrophobic, probably reflecting my addiction to open Grados. (but when I DO need closed headphones, I found my Beyer T 5 p to have a great open feel perfect for Grado heads!).


----------



## MacedonianHero

ruthieandjohn said:


> I had a pair of V-MODA M100s that I have sold. While many people love them and they earned a spot, I think, on innerfidelity's Wall of Fame, I had the same concerns about muddied bass. I also found the sound of these closed headphones to be claustrophobic, probably reflecting my addiction to open Grados. (but when I DO need closed headphones, I found my Beyer T 5 p to have a great open feel perfect for Grado heads!).


 
  
 You should give the AKT5p's a try...holy moly good and a good step up from the T5p's IMO.


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> let the bidding begin !


 

 You hanging onto your RS1i's for a while? I'm still enjoying the ones I bought from you


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> You hanging onto your RS1i's for a while? I'm still enjoying the ones I bought from you


 
 i'm listening to them right now, and was just thinking how i was going to make the wife happy, i told her i'd sell something, and i want to keep it all !
 i do love the rs1i for sure though


----------



## joseph69

I Received my GS-1 with DACT Attenuator this afternoon…extremely smooth detents with NO audible noise between detents what so ever! I was assuming I would hear the popping/clicking as I did with the Soloist (which is normal) but nothing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Now I'm just waiting for the Dynalo+ Modules from Justin…
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Now I'll have both upgrades on this GS-1 which is what I really wanted, but, I couldn't be choosy when buying something that is no longer in production.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> I Received my GS-1 with DACT Attenuator this afternoon…extremely smooth detents with NO audible noise between detents what so ever! I was assuming I would hear the popping/clicking as I did with the Soloist (which is normal) but nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Very nice, Joseph.....congrats.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

macedonianhero said:


> You should give the AKT5p's a try...holy moly good and a good step up from the T5p's IMO.


 

 Wow... I Am INTRIGUED!
  
 I went to this website to learn about them (Astell & Kern's own version of the Beyerdynamic T 5 p headphones I mentioned).  http://www.simplysoundandvision.co.uk/headphones/astell__kern_akt5p_headphones/26193_p.html
  
 First thing I noticed was blatant misuse of wording and punctuation ("Making you stand-out from the crowd" instead of "Making you stand out from the crowd", and "compliments"  instead of "complements" and that is just on the first page!)
  
 Second thing I noticed was that I could not see how they differed from the standard Beyerdynamic T 5 p.  They are "Perfect for all A&K players," which means they have done something, but I could not find it.  Headphone impedance different than the 32 ohms of the T 5 - and set to go with the output impedance of the AK-240 player?
  
 Was it on an A&K player that you heard them, @MacedonianHero?
  
 As I said, I am MOST intrigued.  Thanks


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Very nice, Joseph.....congrats.


 
 Thanks very much!


----------



## Focker

macedonianhero said:


> You should give the AKT5p's a try...holy moly good and a good step up from the T5p's IMO.


 
  
 Wow, how interesting...so that's some kind of collaboration between A&K and Beyer? 
  
 EDIT: oops, n/m, I just saw the info KayandJohn posted right after I made this comment lol.


----------



## stacker45

macedonianhero said:


> Ok...how much do you want for your Bushmills?


 
  
 I like them too much, to sell them, but if I ever do decide to sell them, you'll be the first to know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





macedonianhero said:


> They pultrude only slightly (need to fit the bigger 50mm drivers) and I can't feel them in any way. Depends on the ears/noggin....but as they say, try before you buy. I did and it's never registered as an issue for me. But if they were say the RS1e and the smaller ear pads (instead of the larger bagel pads) I can see this as an issue.


 
  
 So it's ''pultrude'', for some reason, I thought it was portrude, anyway, thanks for setting me, (us), straight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ruthieandjohn said:


> I'm not bothered by no seal... it was just highlighted by the previous owner that they were new, unopened, sealed.  If they really HAD a seal, I fear I'd be reluctant to open it, knowing that just like driving a new car off the lot, that instant comprises a 20% drop in value.  No... I plan to USE these, not invest in them and resell them!


 
  


joseph69 said:


> I hope so too for @kayandjohn.
> It is quite easy to say they are new due to not being sealed (like they should have been).
> I used mine for 6-8hrs then packaged them up and sold them. I stated they were used for 6-8hrs in my ad…it would have been very, very easy to call them "new" but I would* NEVER *do something like that, because I wouldn't want it done to me!
> I purchased a Cd player that was supposed to be "new" and it definitely wasn't…it didn't even work!!!
> ...


 
  
 That is a good philosophyto live by. It's basically a question of respect. In my opinion, condition is much more important than age. I don't understand people who don't take care of their stuff, especially headphones, wich are relatively fragile. I'm into vintage electronic gear from the 70s, and If I had their original boxes, and warranty papers, I'm sure that most of my old components, could still pass for new old stock.
  
 You must have heard about how fragile the lettering is, on the HP1000. When I bought mine, they were about 20 years old, so I think you'll agree that this is a good exemple of someone who has taken care of his headphones.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> it's ''pultrude'', for some reason, I thought it was portrude, anyway, thanks for setting me, (us), straight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I too have the good fortune of having PRISTINE lettering on my Joseph Grado Signature Products HP 1000 HP!s!  However, it is more a testament of the care taken by their prior owners than by me, as they had them for nearly 25 years and I've had them for merely 25 WEEKS! The letters have NO interruptions... any in the picture below (like on the final "0" of the left "HP1000") are due to lighting glare.


----------



## rovopio

What is the history / reason of why HP1000 stopped being produced?
  
 it looks a little different from the current crop of Grado models, in a very, very, good way. It seems kind of a shame that that piece of art isn't produced anymore...


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> I too have the good fortune of having PRISTINE lettering on my Joseph Grado Signature Products HP 1000 HP!s!  However, it is more a testament of the care taken by their prior owners than by me, as they had them for nearly 25 years and I've had them for merely 25 WEEKS! The letters have NO interruptions... any in the picture below (like on the final "0" of the left "HP1000") are due to lighting glare.


 
  
 Condition wise, if mine are a 9.5, yours are definately a 10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh!, and like you I have had mine for about 3 years, so it' mostly due to the good care provided by the previous owner, if my HP1000 look that good.


----------



## stacker45

rovopio said:


> What is the history / reason of why HP1000 stopped being produced?
> 
> it looks a little different from the current crop of Grado models, in a very, very, good way. It seems kind of a shame that that piece of art isn't produced anymore...


 
  
 They were made by Joseph Grado, in collaboration with a sound enginer, (I forget his name), from Marantz. They were produced from 1990 to 1992, the prices ranged from  $400 to $600, and they were seperated in 3 series.
  
 Here are some quick facts, the HP1000 was a limited edition of 1000 pairs. there were 3 sub models within those 1000 pairs.
  
 The HP1 wich have an impedence switch in the center of the earcup, and the '' Joseph Grado signature reference cable,  like the ones in the pic above, who belong to kayandjohn.
  
 The HP2, wich were idetical to the HP1, exept that they did not have the impedence switch, and could be had with either the regular Grado cable, or the Joseph Grado singature ....cable.
  
 Don't quote me on this, but to my knowledge the HP3 are the rarest, followed by the HP1, and the HP2 were the most produced of the 3.
  
 FYI, there were also 2 battery/electric, amplifiers voiced to match the HP1000. The HPA-1, with about 150 units made , and the HPA-2, with about 50 exemples produced. The cost was $800 for the amps, and $125 for the optional power supply, wich by the way, is very rare.
  
 And finally, the HP3 who's drivers didn't meet Joseph Grado's standards, and could only be had with the regular Grado cable.
  
 I hope this helps.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> That is a good philosophyto live by. It's basically a question of respect.* In my opinion, condition is much more important than age.* I don't understand people who don't take care of their stuff, especially headphones, wich are relatively fragile. I'm into vintage electronic gear from the 70s, and If I had their original boxes, and warranty papers, I'm sure that most of my old components, could still pass for new old stock.
> 
> You must have heard about how fragile the lettering is, on the HP1000. When I bought mine, they were about 20 years old, so I think you'll agree that this is a good exemple of someone who has taken care of his headphones.


 
 Yes, I live by this…its only right IMO.
 And I couldn't agree with you more about taking care of your possessions, they're no reason why one shouldn't.
 And yes, both yours and @kayandjohn HP-1000's are in beautiful condition!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> They were made by Joseph Grado, in collaboration with a sound enginer, (I forget his name), from Marantz. They were produced from 1990 to 1992, the prices ranged from  $400 to $600, and they were seperated in 3 series.
> 
> Here are some quick facts, the HP1000 was a limited edition of 1000 pairs. there were 3 sub models within those 1000 pairs.
> 
> ...



I think there were about 50 HP1000 HP-3s made, and indeed they were the ones that had pairs of drivers that didn't match as closely as the HP1 and HP2.

The HP1000 HP2 version, like stacker45 has, is said to have the best sound... it includes heavier cables than the HP1000 HP1 but applies the same demanding match for drivers as does the HP1000 HP1. 

Joseph Grado would actually upgrade the HP1000 if you sent it back to him, for a cost starting at $1,200 ( and increasing to $2,400) and time promised at 3 months but actually extending to more than a year. His upgrade included adding the ultra wideband cables, putting a special acoustic "goop" on seams in the driver to seal them, and performing a particular burnin sequence of sounds to best set the drivers. The drivers remained unchanged. With the passing of Joseph Grado last January, this option is no longer available.

The switches on my HP1000 HP1 actually change the polarity of each earpiece, reversing plus and minus leads. It is an interesting experiment in collapsing the sound stage to put one ear switch up and the other down (common portions of the same portions of the signal are presented to your ear at opposing polarities, causing your brain to do some cancellation). The switches were there "for professional use only," for sound engineers working with raw signals from multiple sources, taken by multiple microphones, all not ncessarily of the same brand and polarity. The switch seemed to give a way of compensating for that during audio mixing.

And the Joseph Grado Signature Products amplifier, HPA-1: Its circuit was developed by the renown Marantz designer Sidney Stockton Smith and personally assembled by Joseph Grado and the former Marantz quality engineer Sam Cadawas. Some (including John Grado, head of the curent Grado Labs) say that the modern version of it is the Grado RA1. I have both. Both are battery powered, and both have the option of an external wall wart DC power supply. The HPA-1 has a three-position on switch (off, on, and istandby) and two 9V batteries, each of which reports its power level by an LED on the front panel. The HPA-1 has a very special wire used... a thin sort of coax that surrounds each signal wire with a ground sheath inside the box. The RA1 has one 9V battery and one LED on the front to report its power level. The RA1 is beautifully packaged in the same wood that is used for high-end Grado headphones.

Some "heretics" on head-fi.org also say that the C-Moy amp, sold by JDS Labs and others for 1/10 the original price of the HPA-1, is the same circuit as well. These are the ones that come in the Altoid mint box. I have that amp as well, and I LOVE it. There is a thread somewhere on head-fi that outlines the basis for belief that the C-Moy amp and the RS1 have the same circuit. Hard to tell, because both the Grado HPA-1 and the RA1 liberally apply epoxy to everything inside so you cannot see (or change) what is in there, while the C-Moy constrtuction is open (indeed, they even sell a kit with the components, circuit board, and Altoids box for you to build it yourself, and people roll out different op amps into it!)

The most knowledgable person I know of here on the history of the Joseph Grado product line is @parbaked . Anything above that is correct, I probably got from him... anything that is wrong is my own misunderstanding of someone else's information.

Here is the first page of the 8-page information that Joseph Grado includes with the HP1000. In addition to giving the list price of each version of the HP1000 headphone, it is an interesting read about the hows and whys of the HP1000.


----------



## adtrance

ruthieandjohn said:


> Here is the first page of the 8-page information that Joseph Grado includes with the HP1000. In addition to giving the list price of each version of the HP1000 headphone, it is an interesting read about the hows and whys of the HP1000.


 
  
 Neat!
 Very interesting reading.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

What I don't quite understand is, the HP1000 was made by Joseph Grado Signature which is a totally different company from Grado Labs. I supposed that Joe founded Signature after selling Grado Labs to John, so it's quite strange that some of the first SR had not-up-to-HP-status drivers. It seems to me that when Grado Labs switched to headphones, it was almost entirely thanks to John?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

williamleonhart said:


> What I don't quite understand is, the HP1000 was made by Joseph Grado Signature which is a totally different company from Grado Labs. I supposed that Joe founded Signature after selling Grado Labs to John, so it's quite strange that some of the first SR had not-up-to-HP-status drivers. It seems to me that when Grado Labs switched to headphones, it was almost entirely thanks to John?



Again, @parbaked is the expert on this, but here is what I understand:

Joseph Grado, who started as a watchmaker, began his work in high fidelity audio by building phono cartridges on his kitchen table. He and his staff invented the "moving armature" phono cartridge, in which the coil of wire moves rather than just the needle, a principle still used in their cartridges and their IEMS (e.g. the GR-10) today.

His interest expanded to include high fidelity recording, for which he invented the Holographic Scalera Scanner HMP-1, which used two exquisitely-matched microphones placed at known fixed distance from each other to supplant the array of multiple microphones used in high quality studio recording.

To really discern the performance of his HMP-1, he needed exquisite headphones that went beyond what was available. So he developed the HP1000 HP1, mainly for diagnosing his recording HMP-1. But at the time, there were no such things as "headphone amps:" indeed, my HP1000 includes a wiring diagram as to how to build a resistive bridge to hook his headphones up to the normal speaker output of systems of the time.

So... he needed a headphone amp. I understand that he originally started to work with Melos (tube amp manufacturer), and to this day, the GradoLabs has a Melos SHA-1 Gold amp as part of its headphone quality evaluation equipment.

But for some reason (portability, for field use), he found he needed his own headphone amp (solid state), and he believed that it needed to be portable and hence battery powered, as Grado headphone amps now are. Hence the HPA-1 from Joseph Grado Signature Products.

Working in his factory/lab was his nephew, John Grado. Under Joe's tutelage, John toured all of the necessary parts of the headphone operation and learned them all (one person has told me that John also hand wove the "hirachi" leather suspenders that Joe wore... sort of a precise developmental exercise like the "wax on, wax off" of the instructor in _The Karate Kid)_)

Later in life, Joseph turned over his headphone operation to John. GradoLabs, the current company headed by John Grado, was a different company than Joseph Grado Signature Products that made the various versions of the HP1000, HPA-1 and -2, and HMP-1.

Meantime, Joseph went on to develop enhancements for his HP1000 headphones (you could send them back for these enhancements, and several head-fiers have done so). He also developed his long-standing interest in opera. He recorded his CD _Joseph Grado The Ultimate Dramatic Tenor_, which I have, at age 75. He developed a method of breathing he dubbed "serial breathing," which he stated that he used to overcome the limits of age in singing. He outlines that method in the liner notes of his CD. He was highly acclaimed as an opera singer, with praise by such notables as Metropolitan Opera bass Jerome Hines, and he appeared at (and recorded part of his album at) Carnegie Hall.

The HP1000 headphone drivers were bought by Joseph in a mass purchase from Primo of Japan (part number DH-40, and the company is now Primo Mic Singapore, claiming that their DH-57 is comparable, but that statement is questioned by those who say the original DH-40 was better!). He used most of these drivers in the HP1000, selecting them for best match to each other in the HP1 and HP2 versions and allowing some of the less-well-matched drivers to go into the HP3. The first John Grado headphones also used some of these drivers... they are called SR100 with HP1000 ("dark star") drivers. The subsequent GradoLabs headphones had different drivers.


----------



## rovopio

thanks for taking the picture of the headphone's documentation!
 that was a good read.
  
 and thanks for the explanations on the hp-1000 too.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

macedonianhero said:


> You should give the AKT5p's a try...holy moly good and a good step up from the T5p's IMO.


 

@MacedonianHero  turns out Jude will be bringing his AKT5p to our headphone meet this Saturday, and I will be bringing my T5p, so we WILL have a chance to compare them.  Thanks!


----------



## MacedonianHero

ruthieandjohn said:


> @MacedonianHero  turns out Jude will be bringing his AKT5p to our headphone meet this Saturday, and I will be bringing my T5p, so we WILL have a chance to compare them.  Thanks!


 
  
 Cool. I'm listening to them now with my GS-X Mk2/Metrum Hex and loving it!


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> I think there were about 50 HP1000 HP-3s made, and indeed they were the ones that had pairs of drivers that didn't match as closely as the HP1 and HP2.
> 
> The HP1000 HP2 version, like stacker45 has, is said to have the best sound... it includes heavier cables than the HP1000 HP1 but applies the same demanding match for drivers as does the HP1000 HP1.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow, thanks kayandjohnfor such an informative post. Now, I do feel like I have waisted almost an hour, (I type slowly), writing my not very informative post.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Thought I'd chime in and say how much I'm enjoying a pair of SR125 atm. I picked these up for $20 AUD on eBay after they'd been sitting in a draw for 2 years. Complete with their pizza box and fully flaking pads (the pads were unusable) their prior owner was quoted $150 to repair a loose left side connection. 

Thinking it may be an easy repair I snapped them up to take a peek. On inspection, there was a loose wire come away from the jack terminals causing the left side to cut in / out. A quick retouch with solder, a pair of new pads and they're bringing me awesome amounts of enjoyment. 




Now, to keep telling myself I don't need those SR325i. 

.


----------



## HPiper

h20fidelity said:


> Thought I'd chime in and say how much I'm enjoying a pair of SR125 atm. I picked these up for $20 AUD on eBay after they'd been sitting in a draw for 2 years. Complete with their pizza box and fully flaking pads (the pads were unusable) their prior owner was quoted $150 to repair a loose left side connection.
> 
> Thinking it may be an easy repair I snapped them up to take a peek. On inspection, there was a loose wire come away from the jack terminals causing the left side to cut in / out. A quick retouch with solder, a pair of new pads and they're bringing me awesome amounts of enjoyment.
> 
> ...


 
 Of course you need the Sr325i, don't be ridiculous. You like bass don't you? Of course you do. Case closed!


----------



## H20Fidelity

hpiper said:


> Of course you need the Sr325i, don't be ridiculous. You like bass don't you? Of course you do. Case closed!


 
  
 Its only a matter of time I'm afraid.
  
_Must. Stop. Staring. at HPiper's avatar! _


----------



## wormsdriver

h20fidelity said:


> Thought I'd chime in and say how much I'm enjoying a pair of SR125 atm. I picked these up for $20 AUD on eBay after they'd been sitting in a draw for 2 years. Complete with their pizza box and fully flaking pads (the pads were unusable) their prior owner was quoted $150 to repair a loose left side connection.
> 
> Thinking it may be an easy repair I snapped them up to take a peek. On inspection, there was a loose wire come away from the jack terminals causing the left side to cut in / out. A quick retouch with solder, a pair of new pads and they're bringing me awesome amounts of enjoyment.
> 
> ...


 
 congrats on the great deal!  welcome to the club!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Ha! and don't expect any of these guys to help you to stop from buying more Grados, they're all hooked!


----------



## H20Fidelity

wormsdriver said:


> congrats on the great deal!  welcome to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well, considering I'm in Grado heaven this is probably a good time to ask about the pad differences.
  
 Atm, I'm using S-Cush pads, what's the general consensus on L-Cush pads.
  
 Big difference, what kind of difference?


----------



## wormsdriver

I believe (almost) universally that the L-cush is preferred over the s-cush. I myself haven't heard a pair of s-cush in years, so I can't do a direct comparison between them right now.  Maybe others can chime in.
  
 It should definitely be a worthy upgrade though for just $20.


----------



## YtseJamer

Guys, try the solo in the song below @ 2:30, it's really mindblowing!  (Guthrie Govan is the guitarist)
  
 The FLAC 24/96 stereo is available here:  https://www.burningshed.com/store/stevenwilson/product/144/6495/


----------



## whirlwind

ytsejamer said:


> Guys, try the solo in the song below @ 2:30, it's really mindblowing!  (Guthrie Govan is the guitarist)
> 
> The FLAC 24/96 stereo is available here:  https://www.burningshed.com/store/stevenwilson/product/144/6495/




 It is a great album.


----------



## jaywillin

etta james and john mayall !! if this don't get your head moving, you might be dead !
  

  

  
 and albert king !!


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> etta james and john mayall !! if this don't get your head moving, you might be dead !


 
 Look at Jay jamming to some good stuff so late!
 Stopped listening to my Jazz and took a listen…and I'm alive!!!


----------



## Focker

Wow Jay, those might be the best vid clips you ever posted. I LOVE Etta James...maybe the greatest female vocalist of all-time. 
  
 For a 1982 show, the audio is exceptional


----------



## jaywillin

thanks guys, youtube can turn up some gems can't it ??
  
 here's the whole show


----------



## wormsdriver

Been watching lots of rock and Roll Hall of fame vids, good stuff!
  
  
 First up: The Doors! theybust out into a nice little jam


----------



## whirlwind

I have been listening to The Doors - Morrison Hotel 1970  &  The Doors - L.A. Woman 1971.....while doing some tube shopping


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> I have been listening to The Doors - Morrison Hotel 1970  &  The Doors - L.A. Woman 1971.....while doing some tube shopping


 
 any luck ??


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I have been listening to The Doors - Morrison Hotel 1970  &  The Doors - L.A. Woman 1971.....while doing some tube shopping
> ...


 
 I hope I don't win everything that I have bids on


----------



## ruthieandjohn

macedonianhero said:


> You should give the AKT5p's a try...holy moly good and a good step up from the T5p's IMO.


 

 Yep.... I tried jude's AKt5p's at the Ann Arbor headphone meet yesterday, running off of his AK240, with the preset EQ that tunes the AK240 to the AKT5p, single ended input (mainly because I could not figure out from the doodads provided how to change from single ended to balanced).  Small but noticeable differences:
  

Stronger bass
More treble definition
Larger sound stage.
  
 Wonder how they sound when not driven by an AK240 running the AKT5p EQ preset?  Anyway, they sounded good here!


----------



## silver8ack

Howdy. I'm back in the fan club!! 

After a brief stint with the sr225e, I'm now the proud owner of the sr80e. I freakin love them. But now of course I want more. 

I could not freaking stand the L Cush pads on the 225s. They were really really uncomfortable for me. All the pressure was on 1 or 2 sensitive spots in my ears. At the time, I didn't want to invest anymore in them because I wasnt sure I'd ever be happy with the comfort. 

So after not having the grado sound for a while... I had to have it. Got the sr80e and have been loving it all weekend. Even with my glasses on. The S Cush pads are way more comfy for me. 

So here in lies the problem. 

Should I go back to the sr225e and get S Cush pads or HD414? I know it changes the sound but how much? How does a sr225e with S Cush compare to a stock sr80e? Should I just move up to a stock sr125e?

Too many choices!! I won't be getting the 325 or anything higher in price than 225 so...


----------



## joseph69

silver8ack said:


> I freakin love them.


 
 So how about just keeping the 80e?


----------



## silver8ack

joseph69 said:


> So how about just keeping the 80e?



I didn't think of applying logic to this scenario. I suppose that's the most appropriate thing to do. 

I feel that the 225 had better bass and better detail. Just wondering if that would be lost if using s cush pads on them I guess.

Also if the 125e offers noticeable improvement I don't mind spending another 50. I'm not sure if the new e series has any major difference between the 2.


----------



## joseph69

silver8ack said:


> I didn't think of applying logic to this scenario. I suppose that's the most appropriate thing to do.
> 
> I feel that the 225 had better bass and better detail. Just wondering if that would be lost if using s cush pads on them I guess.


 
 I doubt you would lose bass with the (S) cushions, but sound may become muffled/muddy due to the 225 having more bass and the (S) cushion covering the drivers?
 TTVJ Flat Pad will give you better bass with the 80 at the cost of treble and sound-stage.


----------



## sharkz

Flats are definitely more comfortable than the L-cush pads. Great bass too. I especially enjoyed them on my highly modiied SR60s. Now I'm using G-cushes on my PS500s, but those might not work out too well on SR80s. Flats are expensive, but worth it. To me at least.


----------



## Coolzo

silver8ack said:


> I didn't think of applying logic to this scenario. I suppose that's the most appropriate thing to do.
> 
> I feel that the 225 had better bass and better detail. Just wondering if that would be lost if using s cush pads on them I guess.
> 
> Also if the 125e offers noticeable improvement I don't mind spending another 50. I'm not sure if the new e series has any major difference between the 2.




I think the best way to approach this would be to get 414 pads, quarter mod them, and then attach them in reverse. The reverse mod along with the softer foam will go miles and miles for comfort, and the quarter mod should dispel any changes in clarity that might normally occur (quarter mod won't block the drivers with foam, unlike the stock 414 pads or S - chush).

I did this to my old 225i and it worked great. Comfy, clear, and punchy. My friend uses the same pad scheme for his alumimum Magnums, and it does wonders.


----------



## pdrm360

silver8ack said:


> Howdy. I'm back in the fan club!!
> 
> After a brief stint with the sr225e, I'm now the proud owner of the sr80e. I freakin love them. But now of course I want more.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The SR125e with the Flat Pads.


----------



## silver8ack

pdrm360 said:


> The SR125e with the Flat Pads.


 

 Is that only because they come with the flat pads?
  
 I'm assuming the differences between them and the 80(cable and voice coil or whatever) theoretically add more clarity?  What other traits to they offer over the 80?
  
 I was going to look into modding the 80... starting with the venting.  But it appears it's already vented... I can see daylight through the whole thing.  So I'm not sure how much all these mods apply to the new E series of Grados.
  
 I might seriously consider getting the 125.  Only thing is that GIGANTIC cable can be a big pain in the butt.


----------



## joseph69

silver8ack said:


> Is that only because they come with the flat pads?


 
 No, they come "stock" with the (S) cushions…no Grado's come with Flat Pads, but some use too.


----------



## pdrm360

silver8ack said:


> Is that only because they come with the flat pads?
> 
> I'm assuming the differences between them and the 80(cable and voice coil or whatever) theoretically add more clarity?  What other traits to they offer over the 80?
> 
> ...


 
  
 They come with the S-cushions. They offer slightly improved separation and a wider soundstage over the sr80.


----------



## pdrm360

Flat Pads only available at TTVJ (ttvjaudio)


----------



## markm1

coolzo said:


> I think the best way to approach this would be to get 414 pads, quarter mod them, and then attach them in reverse. The reverse mod along with the softer foam will go miles and miles for comfort, and the quarter mod should dispel any changes in clarity that might normally occur (quarter mod won't block the drivers with foam, unlike the stock 414 pads or S - chush).
> 
> I did this to my old 225i and it worked great. Comfy, clear, and punchy. My friend uses the same pad scheme for his alumimum Magnums, and it does wonders.


 

 I still rock my 225i. It's just a great all around $200 can. I remember asking if there was any reason to keep it around when I upgraded to a RS1. I could have easily let it go. I'm glad I didn't Currently, keep my RS1 in my "listening room" with my dedicated speaker system, and keep my 225 in my living room next to my Ipod. It's perfect to plug into the Ipod when I'm just messing around the house-and the sound sans DAC Ipod-225i is startling good!


----------



## silver8ack

joseph69 said:


> No, they come "stock" with the (S) cushions…no Grado's come with Flat Pads, but some use too.



Yea sorry. I meant s-Cush when I said 'flat'. I'm a Grado noob. I assume since they come with the comfies, the Grado fam thinks they sound the best with them. 

I might see if I can get my hands on a 125e. The I guess I'll want the 325e. Damn.


----------



## joseph69

silver8ack said:


> Yea sorry. I meant s-Cush when I said 'flat'. I'm a Grado noob. I assume since they come with the comfies, the Grado fam thinks they sound the best with them.
> 
> I might see if I can get my hands on a 125e. The I guess I'll want the 325e. Damn.


 
 Don't be sorry, no problem.
 I think its that the Grado family want you to buy the (L) cushions...not that they think the 60-125's sound best with the (S) cushions. The earlier SR/RS models all came with (TTVJ) Flat Pads then the (L) cushions then the 60-125 eventually came with the (S) cushions as they do now, and the 325-PS-500 came with the (L) cushions as they do now. The GS/PS1000's always came with the (G) cushions as they do now. 
 I would say that you will find a much greater difference with the 325…I would enjoy the 80's for now (their excellent HP's) instead of going to the 125's. Them, when you can, go for the 325's…you'll be saving yourself the money and will have more satisfaction going this route IMO. When I bought my 80's, I asked my dealer if I should just buy the 125's instead for another $50.00, and he told me don't even bother, and he's in business too make money, so what does that tell you? Then when I could, I went strait for the 325's, and so on, and so on.


----------



## silver8ack

joseph69 said:


> Don't be sorry, no problem.
> I think its that the Grado family want you to buy the (L) cushions...not that they think the 60-125's sound best with the (S) cushions. The earlier SR/RS models all came with (TTVJ) Flat Pads then the (L) cushions then the 60-125 eventually came with the (S) cushions as they do now, and the 325-PS-500 came with the (L) cushions as they do now. The GS/PS1000's always came with the (G) cushions as they do now.
> I would say that you will find a much greater difference with the 325…I would enjoy the 80's for now (their excellent HP's) instead of going to the 125's. Them, when you can, go for the 325's…you'll be saving yourself the money and will have more satisfaction going this route IMO. When I bought my 80's, I asked my dealer if I should just buy the 125's instead for another $50.00, and he told me don't even bother, and he's in business too make money, so what does that tell you? Then when I could, I went strait for the 325's, and so on, and so on.




Haha. Ok sounds good. Thanks for the info and advice. I'll probably stay put for a while. Maybe play around with some pad configs. Im just so happy they these are comfortable for me, because I love the sound. I loved the sound of the 225s too but those pads are so bad on my ears. 

I just got the K7XX in the last massdrop too. I haven't been using it at all. It's a great headphone, but.... Well I just love the grados more. Probably will try to find a buyer for the k7xx.


----------



## joseph69

silver8ack said:


> Haha. Ok sounds good. Thanks for the info and advice. I'll probably stay put for a while. Maybe play around with some pad configs. Im just so happy they these are comfortable for me, because I love the sound. I loved the sound of the 225s too but those pads are so bad on my ears.
> 
> I just got the K7XX in the last massdrop too. I haven't been using it at all. It's a great headphone, but.... Well I just love the grados more. Probably will try to find a buyer for the k7xx.


 
 Yeah, too me, there's nothing like that Grado sound…enjoy!


----------



## jaywillin

nice way to wake up early in the morning , my rs1i, and


----------



## SolidMusic

joseph69 said:


> Don't be sorry, no problem.
> I think its that the Grado family want you to buy the (L) cushions...not that they think the 60-125's sound best with the (S) cushions. The earlier SR/RS models all came with (TTVJ) Flat Pads then the (L) cushions then the 60-125 eventually came with the (S) cushions as they do now, and the 325-PS-500 came with the (L) cushions as they do now. The GS/PS1000's always came with the (G) cushions as they do now.
> I would say that you will find a much greater difference with the 325…I would enjoy the 80's for now (their excellent HP's) instead of going to the 125's. Them, when you can, go for the 325's…you'll be saving yourself the money and will have more satisfaction going this route IMO. When I bought my 80's, I asked my dealer if I should just buy the 125's instead for another $50.00, and he told me don't even bother, and he's in business too make money, so what does that tell you? Then when I could, I went strait for the 325's, and so on, and so on.



Hi, i think the same way, i have the 80's and i like a lot, but when I'm ready then jump immediately to 325 or above.


----------



## joseph69

solidmusic said:


> Hi, i think the same way, i have the 80's and i like a lot, but when I'm ready then jump immediately to 325 or above.


 
 I feel its best to do it, this way there's a more noticeable difference, and you don't end up with HP's that won't get as much head time/collecting dust.


----------



## Amictus

Dear Gradoheads. I'm looking for a little advice here. My Grado history is a little odd. I got a pair of SR60i headphones free in a deal with another piece of equipment. Despite having quite a few headphones, including one big hitter, I listened to the SR60i, more out of curiosity than anything. I was extremely impressed, to say the least, and decided to get myself some serious Grado. I ended up ordering the RS1i, which turned out to be the version with red drivers that was really a disguised RS1e. I found it to be a bit 'meh'. I ordered the G cushes which changed, but didn't really improve, the sound. Anyway, to make a long story short, the RS1i/e cans are burning in and changing in a more satisfactory direction but do not have the 'wow' factor that I got from the SR60i. So... "listen to the SR60i, why don't ya" I hear you say... They were stolen. Yup. Stolen.
  
 My question is, if I were to buy another pair of Grados to get that Grado rush that I first experienced with the lost SR60i, what should I buy? Any views?


----------



## joseph69

Rumor has it that the RS-2e sound like the RS-1i…people are loving them here on H-F!!!


----------



## hsubox

amictus said:


> My question is, if I were to buy another pair of Grados to get that Grado rush that I first experienced with the lost SR60i, what should I buy? Any views?


 
  
 Not really knowing your preferences, you might do well to try the SR325is (can't speak for the e, since I've not heard them), but the 325s are a more urgent take on the Grado house sound that you were introduced to with the 60i.


----------



## Amictus

Well, I listen to mainly classical (although it's Wycliffe Gordon and 'Dreams of New Orleans' at the moment), with excursions into Tom Waits and Leonard Cohen, among others. I like the speed of the Grado sound and the authenticity of the timbre of the mids. I found the RS1i/e to be deficient in bass and to collapse completely when presented with large orchestral forces. Voice and piano, string quartet, that kind of things works well. I do like to hear some bass in the sound - to ge fair, that's one area that is improving with time with the RS1i/e.
  
 I don't expect every headphone to do everything. For example, I am listening through my HD650 cans at the moment, despite being next to HE500s and HD800s... Thanks for being first out of the box, hsubox!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

amictus said:


> Well, I listen to mainly classical (although it's Wycliffe Gordon and 'Dreams of New Orleans' at the moment), with excursions into Tom Waits and Leonard Cohen, among others. I like the speed of the Grado sound and the authenticity of the timbre of the mids. I found the RS1i/e to be deficient in bass and to collapse completely when presented with large orchestral forces. Voice and piano, string quartet, that kind of things works well. I do like to hear some bass in the sound - to ge fair, that's one area that is improving with time with the RS1i/e.
> 
> I don't expect every headphone to do everything. For example, I am listening through my HD650 cans at the moment, despite being next to HE500s and HD800s... Thanks for being first out of the box, hsubox!




Listening to Jeff Buckley's version of Cohen's Hallelujah on my PS500e and A&K 100 Mark 2, in"freaken"credible!!!

Also listen to a lot of classical as well, find the 500e fantastic, and of course jazz! Really look forward to checking out other Grados at the Nashville Meet next month.


----------



## Amictus

Oh no, I missed Joseph69! Sorry! I hadn't thought of the RS series, having, after much thread reading, got the relative disappointment of the RS1 redeye. It's so crazy and counterintuitive that it might jest work...


----------



## Amictus

wildcatsare1 said:


> Listening to Jeff Buckley's version of Cohen's Hallelujah on my PS500e and A&K 100 Mark 2, in"freaken"credible!!!
> 
> Also listen to a lot of classical as well, find the 500e fantastic, and of course jazz! Really look forward to checking out other Grados at the Nashville Meet next month.


 

 I've just read on the 'e' thread that the PS500e has good bass, even too much for some folk. What do you think, O mighty Wildcatsare1?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

amictus said:


> I've just read on the 'e' thread that the PS500e has good bass, even too much for some folk. What do you think, O mighty Wildcatsare1?




Not so sure about mighty , but I truly think the bass is perfect, blends well with the mids, and provides a tight foundation to the music and still maintains the Grado clarity.


----------



## bpcans

Amictus, I've been listening to quite a bit of Classical lately, mainly these two operas.  My RS1i's have the best representation of a full symphony orchestra that I've recently heard. With many hp's the bass will sometimes be artificially enhanced and the violins a little scratchy. But if you've been to live classical concerts you'll understand about getting not only an accurate sound, but one that is balanced as well.


----------



## Amictus

bpcans said:


> Amictus, I've been listening to quite a bit of Classical lately, mainly these two operas.  My RS1i's have the best representation of a full symphony orchestra that I've recently heard. With many hp's the bass will sometimes be artificially enhanced and the violins a little scratchy. But if you've been to live classical concerts you'll understand about getting not only an accurate sound, but one that is balanced as well.


 
 Thanks for that thought, bpcans. I have been to many hundreds of classical concerts and have a degree in music - but that doesn't mean that I or my ears are right about anything! Also, I go to very few concerts now because of pressures of work and the disinclination to move that comes with my 62 years. As it happens, the RS1 i/e cans are on my head at the moment, and they are making a good fist of Mahler 2 in the 'historic' performance by Otto Klemperer with the Concertgebouw in 1951 as remastered brilliantly by www.pristineclassical.com. The soundstage still tends to collapse under pressure and the sound tends to the shrill, even to my 62-year-old ears. Still, tremendous immediacy. Result, pleasure in this case. Schiit Gungnir and Lehmann SE are doing the feeding from JRiver20. Thanks again for your thought-provoking post.


----------



## bpcans

Amictus, I am going to look for that recording of Mahlers 2nd. I'm more familiar with his 1st & 5th symphonies, which isn't uncommon for us plebeans. I think your music stream is quite nice and is not standing in the way of your appreciation. With my RS1's it was over 50 hours of listening, not continuous "burn-in" as some people like to do, before they began to loosen up. This might be the case with your RS1i/e's as well.


----------



## Porteroso

amictus said:


> Well, I listen to mainly classical (although it's Wycliffe Gordon and 'Dreams of New Orleans' at the moment), with excursions into Tom Waits and Leonard Cohen, among others. I like the speed of the Grado sound and the authenticity of the timbre of the mids. I found the RS1i/e to be deficient in bass and to collapse completely when presented with large orchestral forces. Voice and piano, string quartet, that kind of things works well. I do like to hear some bass in the sound - to ge fair, that's one area that is improving with time with the RS1i/e.
> 
> I don't expect every headphone to do everything. For example, I am listening through my HD650 cans at the moment, despite being next to HE500s and HD800s... Thanks for being first out of the box, hsubox!


 
 Hi! Also a musician, also listen to about half classical, about half everything else. INCLUDING TOM WAITS. He is too good. Have not listened to much Cohen, so maybe I should, if your interests line up with mine like it seems.
  
 I will say, the entire Grado line (minus the new RS1e it seems) seems to be great for classical. I listen mainly on the original PS500, and it is great. In chamber settings, you do miss a bit of the midrange to lower midrange, so basically the cello, though at times it does speak out. But I also have a pair of HD650, as of yesterday, and the cello just simply comes out of the texture better. Everything does seem more balanced. BUT, and this is a huge but, the 650 has taught me what to appreciate about the PS500, and boy is there a lot. I've never read that anyone agrees, but I think the PS500 does a piano better than anything. By far. I also have not heard very many cans, so maybe I know nothing.
  
 Anyways, I started with the SR80i, and moved to the PS500. Both incredible. I will say, if you miss your old SR60i, the new SR80e is supposed to have a little more bass, which is why people preferred the SR60i over the 80i in the first place. You might try to get ahold of that from a place like amazon that has a good return policy. You will only be in for a hundred bucks, and they will be easy to resell. Just sell your RS1i with the e driver. It seems it is universally agreed that they really messed that up. Who knows what is different with that driver in the RS1i implementation, but I would not waste my time, if you already know it isn't your favorite.
  
 About the PS500 v PS500e, I do not know. People prefer both. Apparently the e is a little less aggressive, but very similar. The PS500 was supposed to be a more neutral can in the first place, with more bass, something many people wanted with a Grado sound. I do not find that the original PS500 has "too much bass" for classical, not at all. I wish it had a tad, just a bit more of the midrange, but that is it. It gives air and life to recordings. Not a big soundstage, not small, but you feel like you are right there about 10 rows back in a concert. Not that I go to many I don't play in, but that's what I imagine. Enough of this essay.
  
 edit: on the subject of Mahler 2...


----------



## Amictus

porteroso said:


> Hi! Also a musician, also listen to about half classical, about half everything else. INCLUDING TOM WAITS. He is too good. Have not listened to much Cohen, so maybe I should, if your interests line up with mine like it seems.
> 
> I will say, the entire Grado line (minus the new RS1e it seems) seems to be great for classical. I listen mainly on the original PS500, and it is great. In chamber settings, you do miss a bit of the midrange to lower midrange, so basically the cello, though at times it does speak out. But I also have a pair of HD650, as of yesterday, and the cello just simply comes out of the texture better. Everything does seem more balanced. BUT, and this is a huge but, the 650 has taught me what to appreciate about the PS500, and boy is there a lot. I've never read that anyone agrees, but I think the PS500 does a piano better than anything. By far. I also have not heard very many cans, so maybe I know nothing.
> 
> ...




 "Enough of this essay." No! It was good. Thanks for the comments... and that is a great photo of Mahler.


----------



## Porteroso

amictus said:


> "Enough of this essay." No! It was good. Thanks for the comments... and that is a great photo of Mahler.


 
 It is also the ending of the 4th, conducted by Solti. After I got the chance to play it, I searched all the recordings I could find, and I think the ending that Solti gives, along with that incredible choir and those 2 beautiful women singing, it just gives me chills. If I'm even a bit not sober, I tear up at the end. Truly one of the great things humanity has ever produced.
  
 edit: Listening now to that youtube with the HD650... It is good, but timpani seems to be bloomed a bit, but the sub-bass is great... But somehow, the voices lack this energy they get with the PS500s. They are so clear, and near the end, they have this very clear sense of urgency and emotion that at first I never heard, because of using mediocre tubes. But the PS500 allows voices to speak so clearly and immediately, it is simply a more emotional performance this way.
  
 (listening with PS500 now) Right before the organ comes in, I can pick out 2 distinct males on the right, tenors, that just get a bit too giddy, and are already at the top of their lungs as the crescendo is still happening  I hear bows hitting stands throughout the piece, I hear and can place coughs, I even hear fingers hitting the strings. On some pieces, I can hear valves being pressed during play. Nothing will ever replace this.
  
 finaledit: By the way, I'm listening on a tube amp. I will concede that it is very likely that the PS500 is very bright on SS, but with tubes, it is bright, but not without purpose. It is superbly detailed, that is how I would describe it. Enough fanboy gushing for now.


----------



## Amictus

Many thanks to those who have commented helpfully on my Grado ponderings. I do find this thread incredibly helpful, and the head-fiers committed in the right way, if ya know what I mean...


----------



## ruthieandjohn

It is with heavy heart, faltering hand, and quivering lips that I must report that the new-never-opened Bushmill Grados that I (thought I'd) bought were due to arrive by yesterday, just in time for St. Patrick's Day, and...
  
 They.
 Did.
 NOT!
  
 So I've sent a note to the seller in hopes of learning more, and if that doesn't work, I will reverse the sale via eBay, as all was done in line with their buyer guarantee plan, so no worries there.
  
 But I had SO hoped to have them for St. Patrick's Day.
  
 Now I must empty the headphone stand that I had bought for them...
  


  My writing may come incoherent, my mispelling may increase, and inappropriate grammar, but skwh shje. sib glug glug swallow.


----------



## bbophead

porteroso said:


> amictus said:
> 
> 
> > "Enough of this essay." No! It was good. Thanks for the comments... and that is a great photo of Mahler.
> ...


 

 You just need one more edit,  The 4th only has one soprano and no choir in the last movement.  Maybe you're thinking about the 2nd.


----------



## bbophead

bpcans said:


> Amictus, I've been listening to quite a bit of Classical lately, mainly these two operas.  My RS1i's have the best representation of a full symphony orchestra that I've recently heard. With many hp's the bass will sometimes be artificially enhanced and the violins a little scratchy. But if you've been to live classical concerts you'll understand about getting not only an accurate sound, but one that is balanced as well.


 

 I love both those recordings, the Turandot for the sound, the Tosca for the cast, but I feel Pavarotti is a boy sent to do a man's job.  Franco Corelli IS THE MAN!


----------



## sling5s

There seems to be so many torn between the PS500e, SR325e and recently the RS2e.  So I decided to post some impressions and help those avoid the trouble of trying all three. 
  
 Grado RS1e, RS2e, PS500e, & 325e Impressions 
  
 First of all, I believe Grado Lab heard the public’s desire for more bass and less treble.
 At the same time, the “e” series, I believe, have been tuned to iDevices rather than vinyl and tube amp as they were originally.  But this is my speculation. 
  
 Therefore, the “e” series in general have added more bass making the mids fuller and at the same time tamed the upper mids and treble. 
  
 As for background, I have owned all Grado RS1 models and all it’s various versions at one point or another (Vintage, Classic and “i”) and have owned all “i” models from SR, RS,GS and PS (except the 80i, 125i and RS2i).  It’s been a love and hate thing with Grados. I fell in love with the first Vintage Grado RS1 model and stupidly sold it to purchase the HD800 and have been in an unsuccessful pursuit to find that Vintage Grado RS1 sound again.  I even tried Grado Full Magnums and Woodied Grados with Turbulent X-drivers. But that too was chasing after the wind. 
  
 Finally I heard that Grado had come out wit the “e” series.  So with some hope I started trying some out. Here are my impressions of the four (RS1e, RS2e, PS500e, & 325e) I tried: 
  
 RS1e: 
 I’ll begin with the RS1e since that was my first purchase. 
 Right off the bat, the sound was off to say the least. 
 The treble was too recessed while the upper mids was too spiked. Its as if they compensated for the recessed treble by increasing the upper mids.  Out of the four, I would say it has the most upper mid emphasis. As for the bass, it seemed to over power the mid and treble. The bass made the mids full but too thick and dull at times. I believe this was because of the lack of treble. There was no treble to give the voice and instruments the air it needed.  
 Overall it’s the worst of the bunch. 
  
 PS500e:
 PS500 was my second purchase. I was initially pleasantly surprised. I had the bass(!) and the tamed upper mids and treble. It was very smooth sounding. The adjectives that I think of when thinking of the PS500e are clean and transparent (as Grado can be). The instrument separation and detail the best out of the four. Thus it has a very transparent and revealing sound. What people may call hi-end. Unfortunately, good as PS500e were, it just had too much bass to my ears. So much so that like the RS1e, it made the mids too full and thick at times. When singers get to lower notes, it made the voice unnaturally thick. But that’s only if you’re listening critically.
 I think few have said the 500e has recessed mids, but I believe it’s only because the bass tends to overpower the mids and treble. Overall, it’s the most versatile of the bunch.  For those bass head Grado lovers. 
  
 SR325e:
 My third purchase and overall the most balanced. The bass, mids and treble are well balanced.
 There’s definitely less bass than the 500e but not lacking at all. The mids I would say is full without being thick. Again the “e” series have more bass and therefore more fuller mids. So this is true for the SR325e as well. When comparing the mids and treble of the 325e to the 500e, I would have to say that the mids are not as full as the 500e but at the same time there’s slightly less upper mids than the 500e. I believe again, Grado Labs may have slightly increased the upper mids to compensate for the amount of bass in the 500e. I believe this why few have said that while the 325e is brighter than the 500e, the 500e nevertheless is more shouty. So are there any negatives to the 325e.  Unfortunately yes. There are two negatives. The first is that the 325e’s lacks the depth (cup depth) and therefore room to give the music the space it needs. So unlike the 500e and RS2e, it sounds a bit 2D or more flat than the 500e and RS2e. The second is that because of the aluminum cup, the treble while being smoother than the RS2e, has a metalic tone.  It’s not bad or even noticeable until you compare to Grado’s with wooden cups. But overall, I would say it’s the best Grado for the price and the most balanced.
  
 RS2e:
 Finally to the RS2e, my last purchase. Having never heard the RS2i, I can’t compare but like all the “e” series, I believe they have increased the bass and tamed the upper mids and treble of their RS2i model. So what do you get? Well I believe what you get is something very close to the RS1i. But than again, I no longer have the RS1i to compare so I’m just guessing from memory. Nevertheless, my impressions of the RS2e is that it definitely the most “grado like”.
 There’s slightly less bass than the 325e (therefore all the rest of the four) and slightly more  upper mid and treble than the 325e (therefore all the rest of the four). What this also means is that the mids of the RS2e less full or thick than the 325e and 500e. But even than, it’s still an “e” series so it’s still follows the “e” series sound signature. Meaning, I believe it’s still has a little more bass and less upper mids and treble than even the RS1i. But I’m still operating out of memory so I could be wrong here. Finally, the verdict on the RS2e is that as I said, it’s the most grado like.  For some that may be good news and for others bad news. 
  
 Bass: 500e>RS1e>325e>RS2e
 And yet the RS2e is the punchiest of them all.  Why? The RS2e has more mid bass and treble.
 The other three has more lower bass that tends the cloud the mids.
  
 Treble: RS2e>325e>500e>RS1e
 And yet the RS2e wooden tone makes the treble tone better than the 325e.
  
 Mids: RS2e>500e>325e>RS1e
 Why the RS2e again. The lower bass bleeds into the 500e and 325e. The RS2e is slightly thinner than the others but it has an airer and cleaner mids. 
  
 Upper Mids: RS1e>500e>325e>RS2e
 This one is the most tricky.  While the RS2e is the brightest treble of the bunch, it is the least shouty to my ears. My conclusion is that it has less upper mid spike.
  
 Soundstage (width and depth): 500e>RS2e>325e (left out RS1e because it’s so hard to tell from memory). Without the treble the RS1e sounds like it has very little soundstage but in reality it’s pretty wide.
  
 Detail: 500e>RS1e>RS2e>325e.
 The 500e is very clean and detailed. The RS1e detail is hard to make out because of the lack of treble but its there, be it hidden. 
  
 Musicality (fun factor): RS2e>500e>325e>RS1e
 As I said, the 325e is most balanced, but it just lacks that fun factor. It has all the Gradoness but yet the magic is not there like the RS2e. 
 The RS2e has the most classic mid bass and treble Grado sound. 
  
 My Pick 
 If it’s not already obvious, it’s the RS2e.  Why?  Couple reasons.
 The bass retains the Grado punchiness and snap.  With the other three, the bass sounds too thick and slow. 
 The treble while being the brightest is not an issue because I can always tame it with Tape Mod or with Flats.  Plus it gives it the airiness that the other three lacks. 
 The mids is here the reason why it’s my favorite.  Grado Labs has dialed down the upper mids in the RS2e perfectly.  Meaning out of the four, it has the least shoutiness.  This has always been my problem with Grados.  Bass you can enhance with Pape mod or Flats which at the same time tames the treble, but you can’t really do anything with the upper mids spike but bare it when it happens. But here, they have finally tamed it down to perfectly. 
 So what you get is the punchy and snappy mid groovy bass with a treble that gives you the airiness and guitar crunch with mids that are not compromised by shoutiness. 
 Lastly, I love Flats and the sound signature it gives Grados, and the RS2e is the only one that can still utilize the Flats and sound great ( because out of all three it has the least amount of bass and the most amount of treble).  It gives me the option to use Bowls with Tape Mod with Tubes Amp (Lyr 2) and Flats with iPhone and portable dac/amp.
 The Flats just don’t work with the other three.  The bass and mids become too thick and warm in a bad way. Therefore, the RS2e is my second favorite Grado, next to the Vintage Grado RS1.
  
  
 Also posted in "e" series.


----------



## bpcans

bbophead said:


> I love both those recordings, the Turandot for the sound, the Tosca for the cast, but I feel Pavarotti is a boy sent to do a man's job.  Franco Corelli IS THE MAN!


There is quite a bit of depth to both of these recordings. It's one thing to familerize myself with the libretto, but I've become more enthralled with the music by itself if you know what I mean, especially Turandot. Simply beautiful. I love that you recognise the artistry of Franco Corelli too. Pavarotti, to me though, has way more than mere talent, he has a gift that singularly unique, and that's an incredibly wonderful voice.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

amictus said:


> Thanks for that thought, bpcans. I have been to many hundreds of classical concerts and have a degree in music - but that doesn't mean that I or my ears are right about anything! Also, I go to very few concerts now because of pressures of work and the disinclination to move that comes with my 62 years. As it happens, the RS1 i/e cans are on my head at the moment, and they are making a good fist of Mahler 2 in the 'historic' performance by Otto Klemperer with the Concertgebouw in 1951 as remastered brilliantly by www.pristineclassical.com. The soundstage still tends to collapse under pressure and the sound tends to the shrill, even to my 62-year-old ears. Still, tremendous immediacy. Result, pleasure in this case. Schiit Gungnir and Lehmann SE are doing the feeding from JRiver20. Thanks again for your thought-provoking post.




Thanks for following he Klempner recomendation, I will look it up ASAP. Any thoughts on Bernstein's version, and back on thread, it is awe inspiring on the 500e!


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Don't be sorry, no problem.
> I think its that the Grado family want you to buy the (L) cushions...not that they think the 60-125's sound best with the (S) cushions. The earlier SR/RS models all came with (TTVJ) Flat Pads then the (L) cushions then the 60-125 eventually came with the (S) cushions as they do now, and the 325-PS-500 came with the (L) cushions as they do now. The GS/PS1000's always came with the (G) cushions as they do now.
> I would say that you will find a much greater difference with the 325…I would enjoy the 80's for now (their excellent HP's) instead of going to the 125's. Them, when you can, go for the 325's…you'll be saving yourself the money and will have more satisfaction going this route IMO. When I bought my 80's, I asked my dealer if I should just buy the 125's instead for another $50.00, and he told me don't even bother, and he's in business too make money, so what does that tell you? Then when I could, I went strait for the 325's, and so on, and so on.


 
  
 I think that the only advantage that the comfies have, is the comfort, (duh!),  that they provide for people who wear glasses. I do prefer the TTVJ flats, to the S pads with my less expensive headphones, but I'm saving my spare, TTVJ flats, for my HP1000. I have 3 pairs of headphones that came with flats, (SR80i, SR80e, Bushmills X), so I figured I'd use them on my SR80i,  with my vintage gear, that's in my computer room. When I do critical listening, I always remove my glasses, and close my eyes.
  
 This may sound weird, but after the initial shock of reading about Joseph Grado's death, I couldn't help but wonder if he was in the process of modifing a pair of HP1000. I hope you don't think that I'm being insensitive, because I have a lot of respect for everything he has acomplished, starting with his amazing HP1000.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I think that the only advantage that the comfies have, is the comfort, (duh!),  that they provide for people who wear glasses.


 
 Also, if people find the SR models a bit shrill the (S) cushions can muffle this a bit.


----------



## rovopio

sling5s said:


> There seems to be so many torn between the PS500e, SR325e and recently the RS2e.  So I decided to post some impressions and help those avoid the trouble of trying all three.
> 
> Grado RS1e, RS2e, PS500e, & 325e Impressions


 
  
 i have a couple questions good sir, what do you mean by cup depth on sr325e?
 related to that, so does ps500e and rs2e have better imaging and soundstage in comparison to sr325e?
 How about instrument separation? does sr325e loses out on instrument separation as well from rs2e?
  
 and lastly on bass, so the order goes ps500e > sr325 > rs2e...?


----------



## sling5s

rovopio said:


> i have a couple questions good sir, what do you mean by cup depth on sr325e?
> related to that, so does ps500e and rs2e have better imaging and soundstage in comparison to sr325e?
> How about instrument separation? does sr325e loses out on instrument separation as well from rs2e?
> 
> and lastly on bass, so the order goes ps500e > sr325 > rs2e...?


 

 By cup depth I meant the 325e cup chamber is a little more shallow than the 500e.  It seems the PS500e presents the music with greatest soundstage width and depth and second is the RS2e.
 The SR325e has the most narrow and shallow soundstage.
 Yes, therefore the 500e has the greatest instrument separation followed by RS2e and than 325e.
 Lastly, yes to the bass. The 500e has the most and than 325e and last RS2e.  The RS2e sounds most like the "i" series (RS1i).


----------



## rovopio

sling5s said:


> By cup depth I meant the 325e cup chamber is a little more shallow than the 500e.  It seems the PS500e presents the music with greatest soundstage width and depth and second is the RS2e.
> The SR325e has the most narrow and shallow soundstage.
> Yes, therefore the 500e has the greatest instrument separation followed by RS2e and than 325e.
> Lastly, yes to the bass. The 500e has the most and than 325e and last RS2e.  The RS2e sounds most like the "i" series (RS1i).


 
  
 oh wow, i thought i would get more bass going from 325e to rs2e... i didn't think 325e would have more bass.
 though in hindsight that makes sense in a way... since prestige series are lower-priced, so it's more affordable to the general audience, and hence maybe tuned a little more to satisfy the mainstream crowd, and so more bass.


----------



## markm1

Sub Rosa (2013)-More Constant than the Gods (doom metal/rock)
  
 Thelonious Monk-Thelonious Himself (1959) from the Thelonious Monk Vol.2 Six Classic Albums-a bunch of Monk for little $


----------



## Focker

wildcatsare1 said:


> Listening to Jeff Buckley's version of Cohen's Hallelujah on my PS500e and A&K 100 Mark 2, in"freaken"credible!!!


 
 My favorite song of all time...amazing version...amazing on Grados


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

After 1 week with the sr40 I can say it's a huge mistake!


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> Sub Rosa (2013)-More Constant than the Gods (doom metal/rock)
> 
> Thelonious Monk-Thelonious Himself (1959) from the Thelonious Monk Vol.2 Six Classic Albums-a bunch of Monk for little $


 
 love monk


----------



## jaywillin

mark got me thinking jazz this morning, here's a favorite of mine !


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> mark got me thinking jazz this morning, here's a favorite of mine !


 
 I'm going to have to check that out, Jay!  I just have one or two with Mingus, Money Jungle with Duke E which is really sweet.


----------



## hsubox

amictus said:


> Well, I listen to mainly classical (although it's Wycliffe Gordon and 'Dreams of New Orleans' at the moment), with excursions into Tom Waits and Leonard Cohen, among others. I like the speed of the Grado sound and the authenticity of the timbre of the mids. I found the RS1i/e to be deficient in bass and to collapse completely when presented with large orchestral forces. Voice and piano, string quartet, that kind of things works well. I do like to hear some bass in the sound - to ge fair, that's one area that is improving with time with the RS1i/e.
> 
> I don't expect every headphone to do everything. For example, I am listening through my HD650 cans at the moment, despite being next to HE500s and HD800s... Thanks for being first out of the box, hsubox!


 
  
  


wildcatsare1 said:


> Listening to Jeff Buckley's version of Cohen's Hallelujah on my PS500e and A&K 100 Mark 2, in"freaken"credible!!!
> 
> Also listen to a lot of classical as well, find the 500e fantastic, and of course jazz! Really look forward to checking out other Grados at the Nashville Meet next month.


 
  
 For classical stuff (mostly operatic for me), I also reach for my PS500. Sound stage isn't really wide, but I think the sound signature is pretty good for it. Warm and bassy enough to get timpanis and other big drums right, but at the same time bright enough for the high strings. Most people say spend the extra bucks (lots of them) on Audezes for that type of music, but I'm not a fan...


----------



## mikey1964

I was never into Grado, couldn't quite understand what made it special judging from just the looks. But, the GS1000i I'd gotten has made me a Grado convert, love the sparkling highs, sweet mids (especially the vocals) and that very special bass quality.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

mikey1964 said:


> I was never into Grado, couldn't quite understand what made it special judging from just the looks. But, the GS1000i I'd gotten has made me a Grado convert, love the sparkling highs, sweet mids (especially the vocals) and that very special bass quality.


 

 Very brave (and smart!) to buy a GS1000 despite not being in to Grados!  Good job!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

So I'm wanting to hear one of my Grados, and I had just returned from a headphone meet where I had taken all 12 of them, with 8 of those being individually wrapped in felt bags and placed in a luggage carryon (the other four, my best, were n their original boxes).
  
 So I decided... like a random drawing from a grab bag, I will just listen with the first one I encounter in that bag. I grab one felt bag, open it up, and... it is my SR125.
  
 I put it on and it sounds So Wonderful that I cannot imagine any Grado sounding better.
  
 That is the thing about Grados for me - I can even start with the least expensive SR60, listen to it, and think to myself "Nothing could sound any better."  Then I listen to a higher-end Grado and it indeed sounds even better than that headphone for which I thought nothing could sound better.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

porteroso said:


> Hi! Also a musician, also listen to about half classical, about half everything else. INCLUDING TOM WAITS. He is too good. Have not listened to much Cohen, so maybe I should, if your interests line up with mine like it seems.
> 
> I will say, the entire Grado line (minus the new RS1e it seems) seems to be great for classical. I listen mainly on the original PS500, and it is great. In chamber settings, you do miss a bit of the midrange to lower midrange, so basically the cello, though at times it does speak out. But I also have a pair of HD650, as of yesterday, and the cello just simply comes out of the texture better. Everything does seem more balanced. BUT, and this is a huge but, the 650 has taught me what to appreciate about the PS500, and boy is there a lot. I've never read that anyone agrees, but I think the PS500 does a piano better than anything. By far. I also have not heard very many cans, so maybe I know nothing.
> 
> ...




Are you going to the Nashville Meet? Our musical tastes are similar, I will be bringing my 500e, so we can compare on classical and Tom Waits!


----------



## maltronics

ruthieandjohn said:


> So I'm wanting to hear one of my Grados, and I had just returned from a headphone meet where I had taken all 12 of them, with 8 of those being individually wrapped in felt bags and placed in a luggage carryon (the other four, my best, were n their original boxes).
> 
> So I decided... like a random drawing from a grab bag, I will just listen with the first one I encounter in that bag. I grab one felt bag, open it up, and... it is my SR125.
> 
> ...


 
  
 John, truer words were never spoken! Hehe.
  
 See, this is the thing about Grado's that we all love. The sound signature is very consistent throughout the line. Even the least expensive model still delivers most of the clarity/in-yer-face mids/slam/soundstage of the more expensive models. I really feel that as you move up in price, it's all about "tweaks" to justify the higher prices. "Duh!"
 Sure, the quality of the drivers improve, driver tolerance matching, plastic vs. metal vs. wood vs. metal+wood, leather vs. plastic headband, higher conductor cables, S vs. L vs. G cushes. And sure, the sound certainly does improve as you move up the line due to all the aforementioned "tweaks".
  
 But we all have to remember, especially any first-time Grado buyers or those who don't want to invest "mega bucks" on a headphone, that that basic Grado signature will be present in whichever model you choose. And that fact to me is what makes Grado's so damn appealing!
  
 You can start "small" like I did by not having to invest alot on a model, see if you enjoy it's sound signature, hold onto it if you are satisfied, or sell it and move up the line if you are wanting even more Grado goodness, all the while knowing that the next model you buy won't differ vastly in sound sig, but will be an improvement on it!
  
 EXCEPT it would appear, the RS1e, which is a real bummer!
  
 Cheers Gents!
 Mal.


----------



## rgs9200m

I'm very happy with my GS1000e. I find that they are awesome on SACD or Hi-Res, as they are very revealing and the extra liquidity and bass clarity of HiRes is a great match. 
 If there is any digital dryness or graininess, or unfocused loose bass, the GS will transmit this. 
 But on good recordings, the GS is alive and exciting and musical, and well-recorded vocals, the voices sound real and continuous and sweet, some of best vocal reproduction ever.
 I was listening to my Carole King Music SACD and the insight and freedom from distortion and sheer smoothness and non-fatiguing detail was amazing, real and natural and not analytical at all.
 Some other phones, like electrostats, can make the vocals sound vaguely dry or like a string of bits, even while they bring out the hyper detail as if the singer was inches from your ear.
 The GS1000e seems to walk that line well. 
 But, as I said, a very dry recording will bring out the detail-side of the GS, and a less revealing phone (like my TH900 I find), is more forgiving and easier on my ears.
 I feel the Fostex is a very good complement to the GS, and I enjoy having both.


----------



## mikey1964

Coincidentally, I'm working on getting a TH900 as well, should be my final high end can. It was a toss up between it and the LCD XC, but I'm more of a dynamic guy than ortho guy (besides, the LCD XC would be costlier). Hoping to get the TH900 in about couple of weeks if it pans out.


----------



## rgs9200m

Yeah, def. get the TH900. It's a great price now. I love mine.


----------



## stacker45

wildcatsare1 said:


> Not so sure about mighty , but I truly think the bass is perfect, blends well with the mids, and provides a tight foundation to the music and still maintains the Grado clarity.


 
  
 I like to listen to women vocal, and I think that the PS500's bass pulls down the mids, and makes women's voices sound to chesty for my tastes.
  
 I know this sounds ridiculous, but I think that the PS500 has kind of a tube sound to it. I also think that they are THE most forgiving of all Grados. Listening to one song with a harsh treble is one thing, but when it's a whole, CD, or vinyl, that's when headphones like the PS500 come very handy. If I had money to spare, I'd have a pair of PS500, for that sole purpose.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

stacker45 said:


> I like to listen to women vocal, and I think that the PS500's bass pulls down the mids, and makes women's voices sound to chesty for my tastes.
> 
> I know this sounds ridiculous, but I think that the PS500 has kind of a tube sound to it. I also think that they are THE most forgiving of all Grados. Listening to one song with a harsh treble is one thing, but when it's a whole, CD, or vinyl, that's when headphones like the PS500 come very handy. If I had money to spare, I'd have a pair of PS500, for that sole purpose.




Staker45, excellent observation, I love classic "tube" sound, and you are spot on this!


----------



## stacker45

rgs9200m said:


> I'm very happy with my GS1000e. I find that they are awesome on SACD or Hi-Res, as they are very revealing and the extra liquidity and bass clarity of HiRes is a great match.
> If there is any digital dryness or graininess, or unfocused loose bass, the GS will transmit this.
> But on good recordings, the GS is alive and exciting and musical, and well-recorded vocals, the voices sound real and continuous and sweet, some of best vocal reproduction ever.
> I was listening to my Carole King Music SACD and the insight and freedom from distortion and sheer smoothness and non-fatiguing detail was amazing, real and natural and not analytical at all.
> ...


 
  
 I'm glad to see, that I'm not the only one here who listens to SACD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, it seems that very few people listen to SACD. I think that it's a great format, especially for me, since computers aren't my forte, and I don't have hi resolution music files. 
  
 The way it happend for me was that I was shopping for a DVD player, and ended up buying a Yamaha DVD-S2700, this was my first experience with SACD, and a few days later, I went back to my dealer's to give my salesmen/friend, my impressions about the machine, and I told him this '' SACD gives you pretty much, all the good that vinyl gives you, wich is a rich sound,  without the bad, wich is backgound noise''.
  
 By the way, wich SACD player do you have?


focker said:


> My favorite song of all time...amazing version...amazing on Grados


 
  
 My favotite interpretation of Hallelujah, is Sofia Petterson's, on the complilation CD, ''Hymn to sonic freedom''. The first time that I listen to it was at the Montréal Hi-Fi show, and it was with a pair of Stax 007 MKII, and when the song ended, I felt like lighting up, and I don't even smoke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, it was that good.


----------



## stacker45

wildcatsare1 said:


> Staker45, excellent observation, I love classic "tube" sound, and you are spot on this!


 
  
 Thanks, and just to be clear, my observations apply to the ''old'' PS500, I haven't had the chance to listen to the PS500e yet.


----------



## Porteroso

bbophead said:


> You just need one more edit,  The 4th only has one soprano and no choir in the last movement.  Maybe you're thinking about the 2nd.


 
 Second symphony, 4th movement. That was in reference to the youtube I linked, which was the final 7 or so minutes of that movement.


----------



## hsubox

stacker45 said:


> Thanks, and just to be clear, my observations apply to the ''old'' PS500, I haven't had the chance to listen to the PS500e yet.


 
  
 Exactly why I keep the dynamic duo of RS1i and PS500! Both sides of the best coin.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

hsubox said:


> Exactly why I keep the dynamic duo of RS1i and PS500! Both sides of the best coin.


 

 I have that exact version of both the RS1i and the PS500 too... great pair!


----------



## markm1

hsubox said:


> Exactly why I keep the dynamic duo of RS1i and PS500! Both sides of the best coin.


 

 Do you find you listen to them both equally?


----------



## hsubox

markm1 said:


> Do you find you listen to them both equally?




At home, I listen to the RS1 a lot more, but I travel a good bit, so when I'm on the road, I bring the PS500. I enjoy them both immensely, but in general prefer the RS1.


----------



## rgs9200m

Yep SACD is great. I've been an SACD fan since the format was new. That's one of the problems with non-disc-based music, even hi-rez downloads can't do the SACD thing as well as the actual disc.
 I've settled with an EMM xds1 v1, and also have a sony 5400. Carole King, the Stones, Creedence, and lot of others if you research it are available, along with tons of classical and jazz if that's your music.
 SACD never got enough respect since it coincided with the introduction of the iPod/iphone revolution.


----------



## mikey1964

I didn't get into higher end audio/cans till late last year, so I'd missed the entire SACD saga.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I do listen to high res audio in the form of DSD64.....


----------



## bbophead

Just saw this on facecrack.
  
 http://www.fastcodesign.com/3043828/exposure/inside-grado-labs-the-family-business-hand-making-headphones-since-1953


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Lookee lookee lookee what *I* bought that arrived today:
  
 Two new genuine Grado wooden headphone boxes, out of stock for as long as I have been buying Grados, but Richard Grado found two for me, perhaps when I said that I had 12 Grado headphones and needed to buy some boxes!
  
 One (with my PS1000s) has the large foam inset for the PS1000s and GS1000s, the other (with my RS1s on top) has the foam sized for the on-ears (all the other Grados), shown closed so that you can see the "Grado" written on the top.
  
 The boxes are well built with brass clasp and hinges, tongue-and-groove corners, and wonderful woody smell.
  
 Thank you, Richard Grado!!
  

  
 ... and the wood matches that of my new GS1000s and the RA1 amp perfectly:


----------



## bbophead

Nice!  They were in stock a couple of weeks ago, I got an email but didn't jump.  Wish they had a handle.
  
 http://www.4ourears.net/4OurEars_exclusive_headphone_storage_box_p/4e-box1000.htm


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> Lookee lookee lookee what *I* bought that arrived today:
> 
> Two new genuine Grado wooden headphone boxes, out of stock for as long as I have been buying Grados, but Richard Grado found two for me, perhaps when I said that I had 12 Grado headphones and needed to buy some boxes!
> 
> ...


 
 Congrats


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Lookee lookee lookee what *I* bought that arrived today:


 
 Very nice!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 


> Two new genuine Grado wooden headphone boxes, out of stock for as long as I have been buying Grados, but Richard Grado found two for me, perhaps when I said that I had 12 Grado headphones and needed to buy some boxes!
> 
> One (with my PS1000s) has the large foam inset for the PS1000s and GS1000s, the other (with my RS1s on top) has the foam sized for the on-ears (all the other Grados), shown closed so that you can see the "Grado" written on the top.
> 
> ...


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> Lookee lookee lookee what *I* bought that arrived today:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
  
 very nice ! if i'd kept the gs1000e, i would have gotten the box too


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Lookee lookee lookee what *I* bought that arrived today:
> ...


 
 Me thinks you should have bought the box......................
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 Coz you will probably own the GS1000e again


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Me thinks you should have bought the box......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 it's not outside the realm of possibility


----------



## rovopio

ruthieandjohn said:


> Lookee lookee lookee what *I* bought that arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


and it's only $99! certainly better investment than a $99 headphone stand. Even if it's designed for gs1000 in mind, i STILL want to put my sr325e on that box.
it IS really BEAUTIFUL. okay, an exaggeration but still, congratulations John!

By the way, how is your bushmills by the way? Did it arrived the day after st. patrick's day?

too bad they don't sell this locally


----------



## bbophead

rovopio said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Lookee lookee lookee what *I* bought that arrived today:
> ...


 

 There's a box for 325 as well.  4E-BOXSTND
  
 I don't see it listed at the moment but it has been in the past.  Maybe a phone call?


----------



## rovopio

bbophead said:


> There's a box for 325 as well.  4E-BOXSTND
> 
> I don't see it listed at the moment but it has been in the past.  Maybe a phone call?



 


i think importing wood cost 120% import tax plus i need some certification or something to do it so... there's a better chance of me getting one when going to the US than it is importing them and stuck in oblivion by customs >___<


----------



## bbophead

Sorry about that.  I should have posted it to the entire membership.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rovopio said:


> and it's only $99! certainly better investment than a $99 headphone stand. Even if it's designed for gs1000 in mind, i STILL want to put my sr325e on that box.
> it IS really BEAUTIFUL. okay, an exaggeration but still, congratulations John!
> 
> By the way, how is your bushmills by the way? Did it arrived the day after st. patrick's day?
> ...


 

 Indeed there IS a box for the on-ears as well, not just for the GS1000e, and that is the second box that I have that was shown closed in the original picture.
  
 Here it is with the 325es, just so @rovopio knows how well they fit (and look):
  

 (name tag is from the Southeastern Michigan Headphone Meet held last Saturday here in Ann Arbor).
  
 Oh, and the Bushmills still have not arrived.  In fact, I have received NO correspondence from the seller, despite my inquiries.  I do not even have a tracking number!
  
 I think I am safe, because as I understand it, eBay 1) has a generous refund policy if item is "not as described," and 2) eBay does not even give the seller the money until there is evidence of SOMETHING being sent to the buyer by way of a tracking number, which eBay sends to the buyer immediately and then releases payment to the seller.  I've opened up an "Item Not Received" case, and I've contacted the seller through eBay, and if nothing happens by Monday March 23, eBay will then resolve the problem.
  
 And in any event, I know who the seller is, I have his picture, I know where he works, I know his boss's name, I know his phone number, and I know where he lives (on the same street in Brooklyn as Grado Labs, only 3-1/2 miles away from it!!).
  
 So I think it will work out, one way or another!


----------



## maltronics

Well one thing is certain: kayandjohn got wood!!
  
 Congrats on your score!


----------



## rovopio

ruthieandjohn said:


> Indeed there IS a box for the on-ears as well, not just for the GS1000e, and that is the second box that I have that was shown closed in the original picture.
> 
> Here it is with the 325es, just so @rovopio knows how well they fit (and look):
> 
> ...



 


Thanks for the photo John! Well I hope you get that Bushmills soon.

I was pondering getting a Woo Audio double headphone stand for the past 2-3 days... I think a grado wood box for $130 will be better than a WA double headphone stand for $130...
maybe i'll get them when i travel abroad or something and ask for it to be delivered to my hotel...

i imported some wood toys once 3-4 years ago, and it got held by customs and they asked me for some certification something or something to import wood-based products, the toy was cheap so i didn't bother. I did not know Grado made a wood box, and a big, elegant one at that... that is so pretty!!


----------



## stacker45

hsubox said:


> Exactly why I keep the dynamic duo of RS1i and PS500! Both sides of the best coin.


 
  
 These two, sure complement each other well. I decided to go with the PS1000 instead, the cost is about the same, and I think that the PS1000 gives me the best of what the RS1i and PS500 offer, in one pair of headphones.


----------



## bbophead

It's funny, I have to have my 325 at the ready at all times so I would be wearing out that wood box's hinges.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

bbophead said:


> It's funny, I have to have my 325 at the ready at all times so I would be wearing out that wood box's hinges.


 

 Oh, back several months ago when I was asking the Grado factory about When their wooden boxes would return, they said that the BEST storage place for their headphones was on your head!! 
  
 So I think there is NO storage-derived wear-and-tear on a Grado headphone while it is in use.  You should wear your 325 At All Times and you will be safe!


----------



## bbophead

ruthieandjohn said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny, I have to have my 325 at the ready at all times so I would be wearing out that wood box's hinges.
> ...


 

 Yeah, but it's the neighbors I worry about.


----------



## rovopio

ruthieandjohn said:


> Oh, back several months ago when I was asking the Grado factory about When their wooden boxes would return, they said that the BEST storage place for their headphones was on your head!!
> 
> So I think there is NO storage-derived wear-and-tear on a Grado headphone while it is in use.  You should wear your 325 At All Times and you will be safe!



 


oh the 325e is on my head... but i can use the box to put my he-400i and ma900 in the meantime. maybe it doesn't fit well, but pretty is pretty!

hahaha


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Indeed there IS a box for the on-ears as well, not just for the GS1000e, and that is the second box that I have that was shown closed in the original picture.
> 
> Here it is with the 325es, just so @rovopio knows how well they fit (and look):
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm pretty sure that I've already mention this to you before, but just in case I didn't, I HATE YOU, SIR, there, I feel better now.
  
 That being said, those are great pics of very nice headphones and boxes. By the way, don't forget to let me know, if you ever decide to sell your RS1. I took a WTB had in the sales/trades forum yesterday, and made sure to specify that I am looking for a pair of vintage, or classic RS1, no mods,  and in good condition. I got a response from someone who selling a pair of RS2i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
  
 Oh!, and I'm pretty sure that while I'm hating you, someone is probably hating me for the same reasons, and in some weird way, that makes me feel a bit better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## jaywillin

maltronics said:


> Well one thing is certain: kayandjohn got wood!!
> 
> Congrats on your score!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> I'm pretty sure that I've already mention this to you before, but just in case I didn't, I HATE YOU, SIR, there, I feel better now.
> 
> That being said, those are great pics of very nice headphones and boxes. By the way, don't forget to let me know, if you ever decide to sell your RS1. I took a WTB had in the sales/trades forum yesterday, and made sure to specify that I am looking for a pair of vintage, or classic RS1, no mods,  and in good condition. I got a response from someone who selling a pair of RS2i :rolleyes: .
> 
> Oh!, and I'm pretty sure that while I'm hating you, someone is probably hating me for the same reasons, and in some weird way, that makes me feel a bit better  .



I am flattered to be "hated" by such a Grado fan as yourself. Thank you

Here is a link to a Grado RS1 with buttons that I was tracking until I found a pair here on head-fi.org, so did not pursue these. I did correspond with them and they said they were in very good condition... with them, like with mine, you will have to buy pads, as these will have deteriorated. TTVJ has the flats that these require, and Grado actually makes them!

http://www.lpgear.com/product/GRADORS1.html

Good luck!


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> I am flattered to be "hated" by such a Grado fan as yourself. Thank you
> 
> Here is a link to a Grado RS1 with buttons that I was tracking until I found a pair here on head-fi.org, so did not pursue these. I did correspond with them and they said they were in very good condition... with them, like with mine, you will have to buy pads, as these will have deteriorated. TTVJ has the flats that these require, and Grado actually makes them!
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'll check it out, thanks buddy


----------



## Oteil

ruthieandjohn said:


> Lookee lookee lookee what *I* bought that arrived today:
> 
> Two new genuine Grado wooden headphone boxes, out of stock for as long as I have been buying Grados, but Richard Grado found two for me, perhaps when I said that I had 12 Grado headphones and needed to buy some boxes!
> 
> ...


 
 Congrats....That is sweet!!


----------



## Amictus

For those who have followed my Grado story (disaster), this is where I am after much reading. I was given the SR-60i and was amazed. Read a lot and ordered a pair or RS1i -what turned up was the RS1 red driver i/e hybrid A bit meh. I then asked you guys where I should go next.. PS500e seems to be the vote, but reviews incline me to go for either the 325e or the PS1000e. Final comments? There are some £££$$$€€€ considerations of course.


----------



## bpcans

Amictus, if you listen to a lot of modern rock, techno, country, and hip-hop, I'd go PS500. If your like me and enjoy live jazz, classical, big band, and vintage recordings, see if you can find an original pair of RS1i's. They're out there. And if you can hold on and save some pesos I wouldn't hesitate to get the PS1000's. They are really a great sounding hp IMO. Top shelf or no shelf they say. Get to a shop that has as many of the hp's that your looking for in stock if you can. Listening to them with the kind of music you like is really the best way to decide. Good luck!


----------



## Amictus

bpcans said:


> Amictus, if you listen to a lot of modern rock, techno, country, and hip-hop, I'd go PS500. If your like me and enjoy live jazz, classical, big band, and vintage recordings, see if you can find an original pair of RS1i's. They're out there. And if you can hold on and save some pesos I wouldn't hesitate to get the PS1000's. They are really a great sounding hp IMO. Top shelf or no shelf they say. Get to a shop that has as many of the hp's that your looking for in stock if you can. Listening to them with the kind of music you like is really the best way to decide. Good luck!




Thank you, and to Joseph69 (who gave your post the thumbs-up). Either way, peso-saving looks like the way to go. In the mean time, I can study the gradual change in the sound of the RS1e. I have put new L cush pads on it which has made it sound a little more Grado. Let's hope that Grado don't mess up the PS1000 before I can afford it - it will take a little while.
 
Edit - I should add that I am a mainly classical listener, but with many excursions elsewhere. The description of the PS500 that put me off was the small soundstage. I need soundstage.


----------



## hsubox

amictus said:


> Edit - I should add that I am a mainly classical listener, but with mainly excursions elsewhere. The description of the PS500 that put me off was the small soundstage. I need soundstage.


 
  
 I have heard, but cannot confirm, that putting g-cush pads on widens the sound stage, with few compromises to sound on the PS500.


----------



## bpcans

amictus said:


> bpcans said:
> 
> 
> > Amictus, if you listen to a lot of modern rock, techno, country, and hip-hop, I'd go PS500. If your like me and enjoy live jazz, classical, big band, and vintage recordings, see if you can find an original pair of RS1i's. They're out there. And if you can hold on and save some pesos I wouldn't hesitate to get the PS1000's. They are really a great sounding hp IMO. Top shelf or no shelf they say. Get to a shop that has as many of the hp's that your looking for in stock if you can. Listening to them with the kind of music you like is really the best way to decide. Good luck!
> ...


The original PS1K's are an awesome hp if you can get a pair. IMO they are worth the thousand dollars more than the cost of the Grado RS1i's that I own. Somebody already bought the PS1K's and they're selling them on eBay from time to time. Better bet is to watch this head-fi forum for a used pair. Are you listening Joseph? The soundstage of the PS500's is definitely enhanced with Grado g-cushions, and many people swear by it. Take your time and don't be afraid consult this thread as you progress in your hp journey.


----------



## bbophead

amictus said:


> Edit - I should add that I am a mainly classical listener, but with many excursions elsewhere. The description of the PS500 that put me off was the small soundstage. I need soundstage.


 
 I listen to a lot of classical, too, primarily piano.  I like what the G-Cush does for the soundstage although I liked the 325i a little better than the 500.  The 500 was a little too much of a good thing in the mid-bass on a nine foot Steinway.


----------



## dwayniac

I am rediscovering the 325i,after 2 months of no usage, with G-cush and an ifi Micro iCan amp. The 3D switch enhances the soundstage much to my liking.


----------



## Amictus

bpcans said:


> The original PS1K's are an awesome hp if you can get a pair. IMO they are worth the thousand dollars more than the cost of the Grado RS1i's that I own. Somebody already bought the PS1K's and they're selling them on eBay from time to time. Better bet is to watch this head-fi forum for a used pair. Are you listening Joseph? The soundstage of the PS500's is definitely enhanced with Grado g-cushions, and many people swear by it. Take your time and don't be afraid consult this thread as you progress in your hp journey.


 
  


bbophead said:


> I listen to a lot of classical, too, primarily piano.  I like what the G-Cush does for the soundstage although I liked the 325i a little better than the 500.  The 500 was a little too much of a good thing in the mid-bass on a nine foot Steinway.


 
  


dwayniac said:


> I am rediscovering the 325i,after 2 months of no usage, with G-cush and an ifi Micro iCan amp. The 3D switch enhances the soundstage much to my liking.


 

 Thank you for all this, whether specifically directed at me or not. To resume a bit. I started with the SR-60i and, after much reading, ordered the RS1i, which turned out to be the rather different RS1i/e. Underwhelmed. Bought the G cushs. Liked it better in some ways. Put the L cushs n the SR60i. They were stolen with the L cush before I had time to evaluate. Bought some more L cushs. Sad story. So, I actually possess the RS1i/e plus L cush and G cush. I find it quite amp dependent (best out of the headphone out of my Naim Superuniti2, astonishingly - I would love to hear them out of a Headline), and they hint at a sound that might be: vivid, immediate, lean and vibrant. I improved them by putting thin cork discs on the middle of the grills (aka the champagne cork mod) and am enjoying them for what they are. However, there is a lack of deep bass, a tendency to shrillness from the mids upwards and a soundstage that is vulnerable to confusion when under pressure. Also, there is not much depth to the sound. The stolen SR-60i was a more together headphone than this.
  
 So - I am keeping calm and trying not to become one of you guys out there who has every Grado in every iteration, always seeking perfection. I am trying not to think that I could buy the 325e today. No - I'm not going to think about that. No. Must save shekels.
  
 Still thinking.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

amictus said:


> Amictus,
> 
> Check out hifishark.com, there are a number of Grado Cans for sale in Europe so you can avoid those nasty VAT and import fees. Just happen to be a pair of PS1000's listed in Finland today, a UK listing and couple more from Finland from February (who knew Grado was so popular in Finland!).
> 
> ...


----------



## maltronics

amictus said:


> Thank you for all this, whether specifically directed at me or not. To resume a bit. I started with the SR-60i and, after much reading, ordered the RS1i, which turned out to be the rather different RS1i/e. Underwhelmed. Bought the G cushs. Liked it better in some ways. Put the L cushs n the SR60i. They were stolen with the L cush before I had time to evaluate. Bought some more L cushs. Sad story. So, I actually possess the RS1i/e plus L cush and G cush. I find it quite amp dependent (best out of the headphone out of my Naim Superuniti2, astonishingly - I would love to hear them out of a Headline), and they hint at a sound that might be: vivid, immediate, lean and vibrant. I improved them by putting thin cork discs on the middle of the grills (aka the champagne cork mod) and am enjoying them for what they are. However, there is a lack of deep bass, a tendency to shrillness from the mids upwards and a soundstage that is vulnerable to confusion when under pressure. Also, there is not much depth to the sound. The stolen SR-60i was a more together headphone than this.
> 
> So - I am keeping calm and trying not to become one of you guys out there who has every Grado in every iteration, always seeking perfection. I am trying not to think that I could buy the 325e today. No - I'm not going to think about that. No. Must save shekels.
> 
> Still thinking.


 
  
 Amictus,
  
 You MUST follow the main law of this website and the "Gradophiles Law" which is: YOU MUST GIVE IN TO TEMPTATION!!  Resistance IS futile!! Spend those shekels now before they erode away from inflation! C'mon get HAPPY! Life is short! So, so much music out there to be explored! Discovered! Driven in to the core of your brain and the very depths of your soul! (Dramatic enough for ya!) Such sweetness just waiting around the corner in the form of the Grado SR325e! You know you want it. You can smell it! You can taste it! You can feel the supple leather headband against the tip of your noggin! You wanna run your fingers along that professional grade 8 conductor cable and stare longingly into the vast darkness of the fine mesh grill. (Grill of your dreams!) You just can't wait to be totally immersed in all that smooth Grado goodness!
 Your appetite has now been whetted. You can't possibly hold back any longer. The jig is up! The flag has been lowered! It is now time!!!
  
 OR
  
 You can just punch up clear.


----------



## Amictus

maltronics said:


> Amictus,
> 
> You MUST follow the main law of this website and the "Gradophiles Law" which is: YOU MUST GIVE IN TO TEMPTATION!!  Resistance IS futile!! Spend those shekels now before they erode away from inflation! C'mon get HAPPY! Life is short! So, so much music out there to be explored! Discovered! Driven in to the core of your brain and the very depths of your soul! (Dramatic enough for ya!) Such sweetness just waiting around the corner in the form of the Grado SR325e! You know you want it. You can smell it! You can taste it! You can feel the supple leather headband against the tip of your noggin! You wanna run your fingers along that professional grade 8 conductor cable and stare longingly into the vast darkness of the fine mesh grill. (Grill of your dreams!) You just can't wait to be totally immersed in all that smooth Grado goodness!
> Your appetite has now been whetted. You can't possibly hold back any longer. The jig is up! The flag has been lowered! It is now time!!!
> ...


 

 This is the voice of the dark side, the intimations of Darth Grado..."Such sweetness just waiting around the corner in the form of the Grado SR325e! You know you want it. You can smell it! You can taste it! You can feel the supple leather headband against the tip of your noggin! You wanna run your fingers along that professional grade 8 conductor cable and stare longingly into the vast darkness of the fine mesh grill. (Grill of your dreams!) You just can't wait to be totally immersed in all that smooth Grado goodness!"
  
 maltronics  is  Darth Grado. Still, he makes a good case...


----------



## maltronics

amictus said:


> This is the voice of the dark side, the intimations of Darth Grado..."Such sweetness just waiting around the corner in the form of the Grado SR325e! You know you want it. You can smell it! You can taste it! You can feel the supple leather headband against the tip of your noggin! You wanna run your fingers along that professional grade 8 conductor cable and stare longingly into the vast darkness of the fine mesh grill. (Grill of your dreams!) You just can't wait to be totally immersed in all that smooth Grado goodness!"
> 
> maltronics  is  Darth Grado. Still, he makes a good case...


 
  
 MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU AMICTUS!
  
 MAY THE FARCE BE WITH ME!!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

amictus said:


> So - I am keeping calm and trying not to become one of you guys out there who has every Grado in every iteration, always seeking perfection. I am trying not to think that I could buy the 325e today. No - I'm not going to think about that. No. Must save shekels.
> 
> Still thinking.


 
 Hey! You talkin' 'bout ME???


----------



## Amictus

ruthieandjohn said:


> Hey! You talkin' 'bout ME???



Reckon so...


----------



## joseph69

Silver HeadAmp GS-1 (115v) for sale send a PM if anyone is interested.


----------



## marts30

My MS2e have been annoying me lately, something sounds off, right side is louder or something ~ 
  
 Got back out my SR60i, gotta say I prefer the light cup and cable... and the sound is quite similar too, bit more energy so maybe better for metal than ms2.


----------



## silver8ack

I couldn't resist. I got the sr225e now too. Gonna do some AB with the 80e and a few pad configuration on each. 225 just feels way more punchy and dynamic to me in stock form. Maybe smoother highs too but I'm not sure.


----------



## CH23

I know it's a bit of an outcast in here, but i had my GR10 replaced, and they replaced it with the GR10e! 

The bass is so much better on these, but the treble is, from what i hear, still as sparkly as with the "old" ones.

couldn't be happier!


----------



## Focker

silver8ack said:


> I couldn't resist. I got the sr225e now too. Gonna do some AB with the 80e and a few pad configuration on each. 225 just feels way more punchy and dynamic to me in stock form. Maybe smoother highs too but I'm not sure.


 
  
 Congrats!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ch23 said:


> I know it's a bit of an outcast in here, but i had my GR10 replaced, and they replaced it with the GR10e!
> 
> The bass is so much better on these, but the treble is, from what i hear, still as sparkly as with the "old" ones.
> 
> couldn't be happier!


 
  
 And to you, as well!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ch23 said:


> I know it's a bit of an outcast in here, but i had my GR10 replaced, and they replaced it with the GR10e!
> 
> The bass is so much better on these, but the treble is, from what i hear, still as sparkly as with the "old" ones.
> 
> couldn't be happier!


 

 Thanks for your comment.  Warehouse Deals briefly had a GR10 for $175, and I ALMOST bought it... started researching it, wondered whether the GR10e was better, and then it was... GONE!  From your remark, I'm glad to go for the GR10e.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ELEGY FOR LOST BUSHMILLS
  
 Alas: "my" Bushmills won't be mine
 I had the winning bid.
 Yet while eBay showed them on line
 Here's what the seller did:
  
 He sold my headphones to his friend
 (I'm sure 'twas for far less).
 Then left his auction up; I send
 PayPal to his address.
  
 So now I'm out both cash and can
 eBay refund should come.
 Bushmills, not bucks, I want in hand
 To sadness I succumb.
  
 What more to do than take my stand
 For headphones (what I mean)
 Unscrew its top, place to my lips,
 And Empty it, lick clean!


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> ELEGY FOR LOST BUSHMILLS
> 
> Alas: "my" Bushmills won't be mine
> I had the winning bid.
> ...


----------



## CH23

ruthieandjohn said:


> Thanks for your comment.  Warehouse Deals briefly had a GR10 for $175, and I ALMOST bought it... started researching it, wondered whether the GR10e was better, and then it was... GONE!  From your remark, I'm glad to go for the GR10e.




From what i can tell, and without knowing if they changed the actual drivers, is that they've made them vented by adding a hole next to the cable, and changed the metal (or just the colour) used for the housing (used to be silver aluminium):


----------



## dulath

Are AlessandroBros still welcome here? Still rocking the Music Series One at work (have my own office).


----------



## CH23

dulath said:


> Are AlessandroBros still welcome here? Still rocking the Music Series One at work (have my own office).




If it looks like Grado and sounds like Grado, i'm sure it's welcome in this here "fanclub"


----------



## silver8ack

Dumb question .... With the bowl pads, is it normal for the part of the back of my ear to be on the driver screen? I even have a nice little grease/sweat mark there after 2 days.


----------



## Focker

(makes mental note never to buy preowned headphones from silver8ack)


----------



## maltronics

ruthieandjohn said:


> ELEGY FOR LOST BUSHMILLS
> 
> Alas: "my" Bushmills won't be mine
> I had the winning bid.
> ...


 
  
 This is the saddest poem I have ever read (sobbing profusely).
 Very sorry for your loss John. I hope that your "stand" helped to ease your pain!
 My condolences to you.


----------



## maltronics

silver8ack said:


> Dumb question .... With the bowl pads, is it normal for the part of the back of my ear to be on the driver screen? I even have a nice little grease/sweat mark there after 2 days.


 
  
 This is very normal (to me anyway silver8ack).
 With my 325e, at least half of the white mesh is now almost black.
 And with my RS1i (which has close to 200 hours on it), there is no white at all visible.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> ELEGY FOR LOST BUSHMILLS


 
 What a shame, I'm sorry to hear this happened…it never should have, and the seller is a complete moron for getting your hopes up and accepting your money while having already sold the HP's!


----------



## jaywillin

dulath said:


> Are AlessandroBros still welcome here? Still rocking the Music Series One at work (have my own office).


 
 absotively !


----------



## stacker45

amictus said:


> This is the voice of the dark side, the intimations of Darth Grado..."Such sweetness just waiting around the corner in the form of the Grado SR325e! You know you want it. You can smell it! You can taste it! You can feel the supple leather headband against the tip of your noggin! You wanna run your fingers along that professional grade 8 conductor cable and stare longingly into the vast darkness of the fine mesh grill. (Grill of your dreams!) You just can't wait to be totally immersed in all that smooth Grado goodness!"
> 
> maltronics  is  Darth Grado. Still, he makes a good case...


 
  
 Even though we've lost Darth ''Joseph'' Vader recently, we still have Luke ''John'' Skywalker, and judging from the great sounding Bushmills X, the force is also strong with the young Jonathan Skywalker. Aside from the RS1e, the future looks promising for us Storm ''Grado fans'' Troopers


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Hey! You talkin' 'bout ME???


 
  
 When I concentrate on the fact that I own 6 pairs of Grados, I feel very fortunate, however, when I compare them to your collection, I feel like I need a telethon


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> What a shame, I'm sorry to hear this happened…it never should have, and the seller is a complete moron for getting your hopes up and accepting your money while having already sold the HP's!


 

 He seems to be very unfamiliar with eBay... he had zero feedback, he delegated at least the closing of the listing to an assistant (who didn't close it when he sold the headphones to his friend), and he NEVER answered any of my inquiries placed through the eBay messaging system.  It was only when, after not hearing from him, that I tracked down his work email, work address, work phone, home address, home phone, and cell phone and tried then all at once that I got a response! (and to think he lives on the Same Street as the Grado factory in Brooklyn, just 3-1/2 miles away!).


----------



## silver8ack

focker said:


> (makes mental note never to buy preowned headphones from silver8ack)



I'm very clean but dang I got some oily skin. Lol.


----------



## maltronics

stacker45 said:


> Even though we've lost Darth ''Joseph'' Vader recently, we still have Luke ''John'' Skywalker, and judging from the great sounding Bushmills X, the force is also strong with the young Jonathan Skywalker. Aside from the RS1e, the future looks promising for us Storm ''Grado fans'' Troopers


 
  
 Now if only Luke "John" Skywalker would use the force to fix those RS1e's!


----------



## maltronics

silver8ack said:


> I'm very clean but dang I got some oily skin. Lol.





>


 
 And there ain't nuttin' you can do about it silver8ack....EXCEPT...use S-cush (flats) or maybe G-cush.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> He delegated at least the closing of the listing to an assistant (who didn't close it when he sold the headphones to his friend)


 
 Even so, it was HIS responsibility as the seller to answer your e-mails/phone calls/end the listing…its just not right.


----------



## silver8ack

maltronics said:


> And there ain't nuttin' you can do about it silver8ack....EXCEPT...use S-cush (flats) or maybe G-cush.



Heh yep. I tried some s Cush on the 225e today. Can't do it. The bowls just sound too good. I don't carr what the insides look like 

Maybe I'll take some rubbing alcohol in a q-tip to the screen. Haha.


----------



## maltronics

silver8ack said:


> Heh yep. I tried some s Cush on the 225e today. Can't do it. The bowls just sound too good. I don't carr what the insides look like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah I hear you on those bowls!
  
 Well I highly doubt the rubbing alcohol would help at all but if you are so inclined to give it a try then don't forget, screen down of course, and until it dries. Can't let any of that alcohol getting on to the drivers eh!
  
 Maybe you might consider some drinking alcohol for yourself as well! Haha.


----------



## rovopio

ruthieandjohn said:


> He seems to be very unfamiliar with eBay... he had zero feedback, he delegated at least the closing of the listing to an assistant (who didn't close it when he sold the headphones to his friend), and he NEVER answered any of my inquiries placed through the eBay messaging system.  It was only when, after not hearing from him, that I tracked down his work email, work address, work phone, home address, home phone, and cell phone and tried then all at once that I got a response! (and to think he lives on the Same Street as the Grado factory in Brooklyn, just 3-1/2 miles away!).



 


that is just plain wrong. 
i'd lose patience longer before the moment you put out your poem really. Maybe because i'm a little young, or maybe that has nothing to do with it at all. Two days ago when i went to the local wal-mart, i was already 20 steps inside the wal-mart, when the security asked me to throw away my empty water bottles to the trash can (that's outside the parking lot). I said it's empty (while hand-gesturing the bottle to imply that "maybe you can throw it away for me?"), security said "no no, you have to throw that away right now so that we won't suspect you of stealing".

I said "okay", went out, left the store and went home. Now i don't have shaving razors, juice, coffee, and tissue! I wasn't angry but I chose to leave rather than being "specifically approached while already inside" and being told that "i'm stealing a water bottle". I sure wouldn't have your patience for waiting for that Bushmills.

That's just wrong.


----------



## Focker

silver8ack said:


> I'm very clean but dang I got some oily skin. Lol.


 
  
 lol I was just messin with ya


----------



## bassboysam




----------



## silver8ack

Is there any way to tighten up the rods holding the speakers through the gimbal or whatever it's called? On my 225 the left side is way more loose than the right. It keeps sliding down from the weight of the cord. Grrr


----------



## CH23

silver8ack said:


> Is there any way to tighten up the rods holding the speakers through the gimbal or whatever it's called? On my 225 the left side is way more loose than the right. It keeps sliding down from the weight of the cord. Grrr




I used some 3mm shaft collars on my PS1000 and it's a very cheap but superb solution.


----------



## headhog

Hi all for someone who has never heard or owned grados before what would you guys recommend for a beginner?
  
 My budget $400 also would like the most neutral sounding.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## DaemonSire

silver8ack said:


> Heh yep. I tried some s Cush on the 225e today. Can't do it. The bowls just sound too good. I don't carr what the insides look like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have the same problem with my ears touching the drivers.  Drives me crazy and after a few hours/day for a day or two, starts to make the part of my ear sore.  That is my only complaint about the Grado's and my only hesitation jumping the line to the 325e/RS2e.  Debating if it is worth the irritation 
  
 But in regards to leaving marks on the white felt, maybe this will help.  I'm not sure if it will change the sound too much but it looks like you could get the sound of the bowls with a bit of protection (and possibly comfort!).  Maybe I should try it myself...   You can see that it is the L-Cush bowls but with an additional removable piece of felt that goes over the driver.
  
 http://www.ebay.ca/itm/L-Cush-Foam-Replacement-Cushion-For-SR-60i-80i-125i-225i-325i-GS-1000i-Headphone-/261483385447?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var&hash=item3ce19fd267&_uhb=1&clk_rvr_id=764847594680&rmvSB=true


----------



## DaemonSire

headhog said:


> Hi all for someone who has never heard or owned grados before what would you guys recommend for a beginner?
> 
> My budget $400 also would like the most neutral sounding.
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
 I think the typical recommendation is to try out the SR60/SR80 and see if you like the sound signature/fit/design/etc.  Then move on up the line.


----------



## CH23

headhog said:


> Hi all for someone who has never heard or owned grados before what would you guys recommend for a beginner?
> 
> My budget $400 also would like the most neutral sounding.
> 
> Thanks!




I would suggest the SR80, and move up from there. 
I wouldn't call Grado's neutral though, they sound quite vivid, natural.


----------



## sharkz

ch23 said:


> I used some 3mm shaft collars on my PS1000 and it's a very cheap but superb solution.


 
  
 If you can get access to a drill press and tap, it is pretty easy to drill a hole in the rod block and tap a hole for a small, large headed screw. This is what I have done and what is currently on my PS500s. This gets rid of some of my OCD over the wires twisting around.


----------



## CH23

sharkz said:


> If you can get access to a drill press and tap, it is pretty easy to drill a hole in the rod block and tap a hole for a small, large headed screw. This is what I have done and what is currently on my PS500s. This gets rid of some of my OCD over the wires twisting around.




I'd love to CNC my own rodblocks out of aluminium. The Joseph Grado headphones' rodblock should come back to Grado Labs.


----------



## sharkz

I've thought about this too. I guess top on my list is getting a better set screw to just fit into the holes I have drilled and tapped. Right now I'm using some simple socket head cap screws from Home Depot, but they are inconvenient because I need to use an allen wrench to tighten or loosen them up. I really need to get some nice knurled thumb screws.
  
 If anyone is interested, this is the orginal tutorial that inspired me to do this. Credit to Fatcat28037
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/a/adding-rod-locks-to-grado-headphones


----------



## Wildcatsare1

headhog said:


> Hi all for someone who has never heard or owned grados before what would you guys recommend for a beginner?
> 
> My budget $400 also would like the most neutral sounding.
> 
> Thanks!




Others here are much more experienced than I, but my first Grado (in 20 years, original 125 and 80). Was the PS500e. Absolutely love it, close to neutral, in a good way. Great all rounder, I listen to a very wide variety of music. Easy to drive, and you should watch hifishark.com and Head Fi F/S and snag a pair of gently used 500 or 500e, IMO.


----------



## markm1

headhog said:


> Hi all for someone who has never heard or owned grados before what would you guys recommend for a beginner?
> 
> My budget $400 also would like the most neutral sounding.
> 
> Thanks!


 
 Can you listen to a Grado at an audio shop? That was what I did in 2012, decided I liked the house sound and spent about $400 (a little more w/ a few accessories). A 400 budget for instance especially if you buy them used on the forums here could buy you a 225e (I have the earlier 225i and think it's good bang for buck) and a dac/amp combo. Lots of choices.
  
 My suggestion would be a 225e ($200 new-but see if you can get it used) a Schiit modi DAC ($99 new which is killer value), and a Schiit Vali hybrid Tube amp ($119 new) or a Little Dot 1+ hybrid amp-just  a little more than the Vali, or less if you buy it used. Both are tube hybrids and have really good synergy w/ Grados. I started with a Schiit Asgard-2 which is a nice little amp but I don't think has quite as good synergy.
  
 Caveats: if you haven't heard Grados throw everything I just said out the window. All bets are off. You might not like their sound signature (some don't) or more commonly, you may find the headphones uncomfortable.
  
 And, there are many, many more ways to mix and match HP/DAC/AMP. You could go for a DAC/AMP combo for instance.
  
 If you get the 80i, you won't even need an amp and can save your money for something bigger down the road.


----------



## silver8ack

daemonsire said:


> I have the same problem with my ears touching the drivers.  Drives me crazy and after a few hours/day for a day or two, starts to make the part of my ear sore.  That is my only complaint about the Grado's and my only hesitation jumping the line to the 325e/RS2e.  Debating if it is worth the irritation
> 
> But in regards to leaving marks on the white felt, maybe this will help.  I'm not sure if it will change the sound too much but it looks like you could get the sound of the bowls with a bit of protection (and possibly comfort!).  Maybe I should try it myself...   You can see that it is the L-Cush bowls but with an additional removable piece of felt that goes over the driver.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/L-Cush-Foam-Replacement-Cushion-For-SR-60i-80i-125i-225i-325i-GS-1000i-Headphone-/261483385447?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var&hash=item3ce19fd267&_uhb=1&clk_rvr_id=764847594680&rmvSB=true



Nice. I actually did something similar. I called them Frankenpads. I used the pads from my ksc75 and stuff them under the Ls. Not too bad.


----------



## joseph69

sharkz said:


> If you can get access to a drill press and tap, it is pretty easy to drill a hole in the rod block and tap a hole for a small, large headed screw. This is what I have done and what is currently on my PS500s. This gets rid of some of my OCD over the wires twisting around.


 
 I did this once to my first pair of 80i's…it was cool, but the shaft collars are so much easier/cleaner looking. Also the thumb screws tend to loosen up and need to be tightened, and eventually the plastic rod block threads wear.


----------



## sharkz

I agree that it may look better, but the whole point for me is to have tool-less adjustment. I don't always want to keep an allen wrench in reach if i need to adjust things. Plus unless I am not seeing something right, the collars only prevent up and down movement if you put one on each side. Even then, it doesn't prevent rotation unless you add silicone or rubber o-rings between everything. I've been using mine with tapped plastic for years with no issues. Granted I don't adjust them a ton.
  
 To each his own.


----------



## headhog

markm1 said:


> Can you listen to a Grado at an audio shop? That was what I did in 2012, decided I liked the house sound and spent about $400 (a little more w/ a few accessories). A 400 budget for instance especially if you buy them used on the forums here could buy you a 225e (I have the earlier 225i and think it's good bang for buck) and a dac/amp combo. Lots of choices.
> 
> My suggestion would be a 225e ($200 new-but see if you can get it used) a Schiit modi DAC ($99 new which is killer value), and a Schiit Vali hybrid Tube amp ($119 new) or a Little Dot 1+ hybrid amp-just  a little more than the Vali, or less if you buy it used. Both are tube hybrids and have really good synergy w/ Grados. I started with a Schiit Asgard-2 which is a nice little amp but I don't think has quite as good synergy.
> 
> ...


 
  
  


daemonsire said:


> I think the typical recommendation is to try out the SR60/SR80 and see if you like the sound signature/fit/design/etc.  Then move on up the line.


 
  
  


ch23 said:


> I would suggest the SR80, and move up from there.
> I wouldn't call Grado's neutral though, they sound quite vivid, natural.


 
  
  


wildcatsare1 said:


> Others here are much more experienced than I, but my first Grado (in 20 years, original 125 and 80). Was the PS500e. Absolutely love it, close to neutral, in a good way. Great all rounder, I listen to a very wide variety of music. Easy to drive, and you should watch hifishark.com and Head Fi F/S and snag a pair of gently used 500 or 500e, IMO.


 
  
 Thanks guys appreciate the help!


----------



## sharkz

An unrelated question. Does anyone here have experience with the Grados and an Earmax or one of the few clones of the Earmax? I certainly enjoy the output of my CTH, but I have been wanting to jump into a pure tube amp that will mate well with my Grados. The Earmaxes are a little (lot) pricey and the clones are aren't sold new anymore, but I'm sure with some diligence I could track down a used clone somewhere.


----------



## kramer5150

sharkz said:


> An unrelated question. Does anyone here have experience with the Grados and an Earmax or one of the few clones of the Earmax? I certainly enjoy the output of my CTH, but I have been wanting to jump into a pure tube amp that will mate well with my Grados. The Earmaxes are a little (lot) pricey and the clones are aren't sold new anymore, but I'm sure with some diligence I could track down a used clone somewhere.


 
 Right here...
 I have the original.  I enjoy it although its definitely not my best Grado amp, and not my first choice of the amps in my profile.  As a low volume music listener it gets plenty loud for my tastes.  It just lacks a bit on the clarity and resolution fronts.  Although I upgraded the power transformer to a 24V-60W unit.  So its really not "stock".  Still though I like it much better with the HD650.
  
 Supposedly the anniversary, Pro and silver edition are better voiced for low-Z loads.
  
 You can buy clones still?  I thought the Sense G3 was long discontinued... that would be one to consider, IIRC its a clone of one of the low-Z models.
  
 Heres some wicked Grado stuff:


----------



## stacker45

ch23 said:


> I used some 3mm shaft collars on my PS1000 and it's a very cheap but superb solution.


 
  
 I hope that Grado is taking notes, because these are what PS1000 owners need, where can I get them?,


----------



## joseph69

sharkz said:


> I agree that it may look better, but the whole point for me is to have tool-less adjustment. I don't always want to keep an allen wrench in reach if i need to adjust things. Plus unless I am not seeing something right, the collars only prevent up and down movement if you put one on each side. Even then, it doesn't prevent rotation unless you add silicone or rubber o-rings between everything. I've been using mine with tapped plastic for years with no issues. Granted I don't adjust them a ton.
> 
> To each his own.


 
 No, the collars don't prevent the cups from rotating, but I always lay my Grado's flat, and never let the cups rotate…my cables are perfectly straight. Wasn't implying the set screws are bad…at all, but just find it much easier to use the collars.
 Like you said, to each his own.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I hope that Grado is taking notes, because these are what PS1000 owners need, where can I get them?,


 
 Your local hobby shop should carry them, I thought you asked me already?
 They are 1/8" shaft collars with set screws.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Your local hobby shop should carry them, I thought you asked me already?
> They are 1/8" shaft collars with set screws.


 
  
 I may have, I have really bad short term memoey, that's why this time, I wrote it down


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> I may have, I have really bad short term memoey, that's why this time, I wrote it down



@stacker45, I suffer from CRS (Can't Remember S....tuff.)

I suffer from CRS.

Did you know I have CRS?

What is "CRS?"


----------



## maltronics

ruthieandjohn said:


> @stacker45, I suffer from CRS (Can't Remember S....tuff.)
> 
> I suffer from CRS.
> 
> ...


 
  
 CRS = Can't Remember Schiit!


----------



## joseph69

I was speaking to a friend today who was telling me about a headphone/amplifier/DSP/ (but wasn't sure of the company but he thinks it was Stax) that simulates any type of loudspeaker and the room acoustics that you would like to hear through the HP's…anyone hear/know anything about this???


----------



## brokenthumb

joseph69 said:


> I was speaking to a friend today who was telling me about a headphone/amplifier/DSP/ (but wasn't sure of the company but he thinks it was Stax) that simulates any type of loudspeaker and the room acoustics that you would like to hear through the HP's…anyone hear/know anything about this???


 
  
 Was it the Smyth Realiser?


----------



## joseph69

brokenthumb said:


> Was it the Smyth Realiser?


 
 I'm not sure, but I'm going to read up on this.
 Thank you.


----------



## joseph69

brokenthumb said:


> Was it the Smyth Realiser?


 
 Yes this seems to be what was trying to explain to me, and it is available with the Stax HP's
 Thanks again, just wanted to read about it…has anyone here ever heard/owned/own Smyth Realiser?


----------



## brokenthumb

I've not heard it but I'd like to.


----------



## joseph69

brokenthumb said:


> I've not heard it but I'd like to.


 
 Me too.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Me too.


 

 They demoed one at the Chicago headphone meet called ChiUniFI, held last June.  Don't know if you are near Chicago; don't know if you can make it, and don't know if they will have it again, but they list the equipment in advance.


----------



## sling5s

I think I finally understand the RS1 vs RS2 debate.  I have pretty much owned all the RS1 variations.  Unfortunately , accept for the Vintage RS1, I always had a problem with it.  Kind of love hate thing.  While I loved the bass and treble, I had problems with the upper mid peakiness/shoutiness, so I ended up always selling or upgrading to the next RS1 model hoping that Grado addressed the problem.  Which brings me to the RS1e- a total fail.  And I might add, while they killed the treble, they upped the upper mids which I was hoping they fixed. 
  
 I never purchased the RS2. Everyone seemed to say that the RS2 was just an inferior version of the RS1 so why bother.  So I always went straight to the RS1.  But because of the recent RS1e debacle, I thought why not. So I tried the RS2e and I loved it. Cut to the chase, it was exactly what I was looking for. The RS2e didn't have the upper mid spike.  It had the warm and full mids I was looking for in the RS1 but never finding. 
  
 Which brings me to the reason for my curiosity in the RS1 VS RS2 debate. I read pretty much read all the threads comparing the two. 
 Some said the RS2 was warmer than RS1, while others said it's brighter than RS1.  Very opposite impressions.  So here's what I think (based on my reading and my experience of RS1 and my recent purchase of RS2e. 
  
 The RS1 in general I think possess greater bass and treble extension than the RS2.  The bass is tight with great mid bass punch.
 The treble is very extended and airy. The sound stage wider and deeper than the RS2. But the RS1 (except the Vintage RS1) has a upper mid spike.  This I think is responsible for the thinness of the midrange compared to the RS2.
  
 The RS2 in general however I think posses a different kind of bass. It's not as tight and controlled and extended. So it this way it bleeds into the lower mids.  Thus the mids of the RS2 is warmer, thicker and fuller. Thus, some feel the mids of the RS2 is more natural while other who prefer the upper mid spike feel the RS1 is more natural. But while the lower mid presence gives the warmer feel of the RS2 mids, there is a lower treble and mid treble spike.  So while it does not have the upper mid spike, it has a lower and mid treble spike.  I believe this is why some consider the RS2 to be brighter and others believe the RS1 to be brighter.   
  
 These are all assumptions based on my personal experience on the RS1 and recent experience with the RS2e and readings about the RS2 vs RS1 threads.  So my conclusion is that the RS2 is not necessarily an inferior version of the RS1 but sonically different in it's sound signature.  It's a given that the RS1 is a more refined headphones but that does not mean it's better in every way. 
  
 My other thought is that, I have the feeling that the RS2 in general might be more similar or closer to the sound of the earilest Vintage RS1 than the later RS1 models. At least in the mids.  Which leads me to the conclusion that I might have preferred the RS2 if I had not blindly pursued and purchased the RS1 models. But this is all speculation. But I thought I share. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
 Finally, if I had my way, I would want the bass, treble and soundstage of the RS1 and the mids of the RS2. But I always go with the mids every time. Which is why I prefer the RS2.


----------



## swspiers

Hey guys, figured I'd pop in and say 'hi' to my old friends!
  
 My divorce, as amicable as it is, is eating a lot of my time along with graduate school.  I also have to admit that I've had my 400i's on my ears A LOT, especially for watching Hulu and Amazon Prime/Netflix, as the boarding house I am in temporarily, is not a good place for sound.
  
 The other cans on my head a lot are the SR-60e's.  While not as refined as even my 225i's, they still stand out to me as an astounding set, especially for the price.
  
 A few pages back, I caught some chatter on the Grado IEM's.  Really interested in updates or other opinions on those.


----------



## rovopio

sling5s said:


> I think I finally understand the RS1 vs RS2 debate.  I have pretty much owned all the RS1 variations.  Unfortunately , accept for the Vintage RS1, I always had a problem with it.  Kind of love hate thing.  While I loved the bass and treble, I had problems with the upper mid peakiness/shoutiness, so I ended up always selling or upgrading to the next RS1 model hoping that Grado addressed the problem.  Which brings me to the RS1e- a total fail.  And I might add, while they killed the treble, they upped the upper mids which I was hoping they fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 




so... which one is peakier to your ears on the 7-9 khz? The rs2e then?


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> Hey guys, figured I'd pop in and say 'hi' to my old friends!
> 
> My divorce, as amicable as it is, is eating a lot of my time along with graduate school.  I also have to admit that I've had my 400i's on my ears A LOT, especially for watching Hulu and Amazon Prime/Netflix, as the boarding house I am in temporarily, is not a good place for sound.
> 
> ...


 
 Hope all is going well for you . Scott.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> They demoed one at the Chicago headphone meet called ChiUniFI, held last June.  Don't know if you are near Chicago; don't know if you can make it, and don't know if they will have it again, but they list the equipment in advance.


 
 I'll also do some research on this system to.
 Did you get the chance to listen to it? If so, what are your thoughts?
 I've never read anything about either of the these systems mentioned here on H-F, so I'm just curious to know how they sound. Doesn't seem to be a big hit, I would assume, being there was never any mention (at least to my knowledge) about either on H-F.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> I'll also do some research on this system to.
> Did you get the chance to listen to it? If so, what are your thoughts?
> I've never read anything about either of the these systems mentioned here on H-F, so I'm just curious to know how they sound. Doesn't seem to be a big hit, I would assume, being there was never any mention (at least to my knowledge) about either on H-F.



I did not listen to it, but I heard several people say it was one of two highlights of the show, along with the Stax SR.-009 system at the other end of the room. You might want to take a look at the impressions thread, where several posts show or mention it. http://www.head-fi.org/t/724046/chiunifi-8-meet-impressions-and-pictures-thread#post_10652398


----------



## sling5s

rovopio said:


> sling5s said:
> 
> 
> > I think I finally understand the RS1 vs RS2 debate.  I have pretty much owned all the RS1 variations.  Unfortunately , accept for the Vintage RS1, I always had a problem with it.  Kind of love hate thing.  While I loved the bass and treble, I had problems with the upper mid peakiness/shoutiness, so I ended up always selling or upgrading to the next RS1 model hoping that Grado addressed the problem.  Which brings me to the RS1e- a total fail.  And I might add, while they killed the treble, they upped the upper mids which I was hoping they fixed.
> ...


 
  
 The headroom "build a graph" shows what I hear.
 The RS2 has a greater: 3-4 & 7-8 peak.
 The RS1 has a greater 4-6 & 8-9 peak.  
  
 The RS2 dips between 4-6 while the RS1 peaks between 4-6.  I think this is the major difference.  This is what gives the RS1 mids the shoutiness while the RS2 mids sounds more neutral.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> I did not listen to it, but I heard several people say it was one of two highlights of the show, along with the Stax SR.-009 system at the other end of the room. You might want to take a look at the impressions thread, where several posts show or mention it. http://www.head-fi.org/t/724046/chiunifi-8-meet-impressions-and-pictures-thread#post_10652398


 
 Thanks for the link, I'm going to read up on this system.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Hey guys, figured I'd pop in and say 'hi' to my old friends!
> 
> My divorce, as amicable as it is, is eating a lot of my time along with graduate school.  I also have to admit that I've had my 400i's on my ears A LOT, especially for watching Hulu and Amazon Prime/Netflix, as the boarding house I am in temporarily, is not a good place for sound.
> 
> ...


 
 good to hear from you scott, i bet the 400i's are great for movies, i know i loved the audeze's for that !
 keep on plugging away bud !


----------



## CH23

swspiers said:


> Hey guys, figured I'd pop in and say 'hi' to my old friends!
> 
> My divorce, as amicable as it is, is eating a lot of my time along with graduate school.  I also have to admit that I've had my 400i's on my ears A LOT, especially for watching Hulu and Amazon Prime/Netflix, as the boarding house I am in temporarily, is not a good place for sound.
> 
> ...




Sorry to hear of the divorce. I hope things will smooth out.

I've listened to the SR60's once, but i can't really remember what they sound like. I chose the 80's over those.

What would you like to know about the GR10 or GR10e? I can tell you that in my opinion the e version is more of a grado family member than the original GR10, as the original lacked in bass, while most Grado's certainly have this.

The cable on both is build to last. Almost no harmonics when worn over ear, and i've slept with them for nearly 2 years without breaking them.

-CH23


----------



## maltronics

sling5s said:


> I think I finally understand the RS1 vs RS2 debate.  I have pretty much owned all the RS1 variations.  Unfortunately , accept for the Vintage RS1, I always had a problem with it.  Kind of love hate thing.  While I loved the bass and treble, I had problems with the upper mid peakiness/shoutiness, so I ended up always selling or upgrading to the next RS1 model hoping that Grado addressed the problem.  Which brings me to the RS1e- a total fail.  And I might add, while they killed the treble, they upped the upper mids which I was hoping they fixed.
> 
> I never purchased the RS2. Everyone seemed to say that the RS2 was just an inferior version of the RS1 so why bother.  So I always went straight to the RS1.  But because of the recent RS1e debacle, I thought why not. So I tried the RS2e and I loved it. Cut to the chase, it was exactly what I was looking for. The RS2e didn't have the upper mid spike.  It had the warm and full mids I was looking for in the RS1 but never finding.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Pardon me but exactly which model RS1 are you referring to here, one of the more vintage models or the RS1i? I gather it isn't the RS1e.
 Thanks.
 Mal.


----------



## sling5s

maltronics said:


> Pardon me but exactly which model RS1 are you referring to here, one of the more vintage models or the RS1i? I gather it isn't the RS1e.
> Thanks.
> Mal.


 

 RS1 in general. Over the years, I owned pretty much all of them. So where there were variations to their sound...some things were consistent.
 Yes, not the RS1e.  I don't even consider the RS1e to be RS1.


----------



## XLR8

sling5s said:


> The headroom "build a graph" shows what I hear.
> The RS2 has a greater: 3-4 & 7-8 peak.
> The RS1 has a greater 4-6 & 8-9 peak.
> 
> The RS2 dips between 4-6 while the RS1 peaks between 4-6.  I think this is the major difference.  This is what gives the RS1 mids the shoutiness while the RS2 mids sounds more neutral.


 

 You should put the SR80 on that graph and look at how it matches and surpasses the rs2 between 2.8Khz -4.5Hz & 6Khz - 10Khz. Between 1.5-2.5Khz its less peaky but more flatter and lower bass performance is limited.
 It's more akin to RS1 at the top end and rs2 at lower midrange end.
  
 May surprise you.
 Good luck.


----------



## maltronics

sling5s said:


> RS1 in general. Over the years, I owned pretty much all of them. So where there were variations to their sound...some things were consistent.
> Yes, not the RS1e.  I don't even consider the RS1e to be RS1.


 
  
 Yes I agree sling5s. It is generally unanimous on this site that the RS1i is the smoothest sounding of all the RS1's
 but still a bit shouty in the upper midrange at times. 
 So it appears that Grado has  tamed that "shoutiness" with the RS1i's new contender in the form of the RS2e, at the expense
 of slightly less bass and less highs? Too bad there has to be a tradeoff.


----------



## sling5s

xlr8 said:


> You should put the SR80 on that graph and look at how it matches and surpasses the rs2 between 2.8Khz -4.5Hz & 6Khz - 10Khz. Between 1.5-2.5Khz its less peaky but more flatter and lower bass performance is limited.
> It's more akin to RS1 at the top end and rs2 at lower midrange end.
> 
> May surprise you.
> Good luck.


 

 I think the SR60 has the least peak in the mids. But just lacks refinement compared to the RS versions.


----------



## XLR8

maltronics said:


> Yes I agree sling5s. It is generally unanimous on this site that the RS1i is the smoothest sounding of all the RS1's
> but still a bit shouty in the upper midrange at times.
> So it appears that Grado has  tamed that "shoutiness" with the RS1i's new contender in the form of the RS2e, at the expense
> of slightly less bass and less highs? Too bad there has to be a tradeoff.


 

 If you want to tame that shoutiness in the rs1i place some circular discs on the exit vent chamber grid.
 It does help.


----------



## sling5s

xlr8 said:


> If you want to tame that shoutiness in the rs1i place some circular discs on the exit vent chamber grid.
> It does help.


 

 I"m good with the RS2e. 
 Sounds interesting though.  Never thought of it. But I guess that would make the sound more closed in.  Like putting your hands close to the grill.


----------



## XLR8

sling5s said:


> I"m good with the RS2e.
> Sounds interesting though.  Never thought of it. But I guess that would make the sound more closed in.  Like putting your hands close to the grill.


 
 On the contrary my Dear Watson.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Placing the hands creates a hollow sound like chamber.
 However, placing the Grado SR80 plastic discs (probably better with wood) seems to tame the high frequencies.
  
 YMMV but do experiment around with it. My Rs1i's with the discs sound truly reference(i use a little blutak to hold them on to the grill) with a more flatter experience to the music. Take them off and you hear the shrill or high end emphasis.
 Enjoy


----------



## rovopio

oh man, i think i'm definitely going to get the 4E-BOXSTND wood whenever it's available.

i've tried contacting Grado, and, Grado is pretty strict with their worldwide distributors rules so, they wouldn't and didn't answer my question directly and instead redirecting me to the regional Asia distributor.
The regional distributor said they never stock grado wood storage....

oh well.


----------



## beez




----------



## sling5s

xlr8 said:


> On the contrary my Dear Watson.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Are you talking about the buttons (like the old Grado RS1 with buttons) on the grill?  Is there a mod for this?  make your own?


----------



## Olympus Mons

I'm still VERY much enjoying my RS1i's that I bought around a month or so ago. I bought these for mostly rock and so far they haven't disappointed me at all, Zeppelin and the Stones sound wonderful although one thing I'm kinda surprised about is how much folk and singer/songwriter type I've been listening to on these. The acoustic guitar sounds lovely and voices sound superb as expected, if you're into those genres at all and are interested in the RS1i's definitely take a listen.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

olympus mons said:


> I'm still VERY much enjoying my RS1i's that I bought around a month or so ago. I bought these for mostly rock and so far they haven't disappointed me at all, Zeppelin and the Stones sound wonderful although one thing I'm kinda surprised about is how much folk and singer/songwriter type I've been listening to on these. The acoustic guitar sounds lovely and voices sound superb as expected, if you're into those genres at all and are interested in the RS1i's definitely take a listen.


 
 I compared them to my Grado PS1000 and Sennheiser HD 800 and found the RS1i to be comparable to these flagships...
  

 More detail here:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/23295#post_11340487


----------



## joseph69

olympus mons said:


> I'm still VERY much enjoying my RS1i's that I bought around a month or so ago. I bought these for mostly rock and so far they haven't disappointed me at all, Zeppelin and the Stones sound wonderful although one thing I'm kinda surprised about is how much folk and singer/songwriter type I've been listening to on these. The acoustic guitar sounds lovely and voices sound superb as expected, if you're into those genres at all and are interested in the RS1i's definitely take a listen.


 
 Amazing HP's…they sound great with everything *I *listen too, I probably like them best with all kinds of Jazz!


----------



## stacker45

beez said:


>


 
  
 Nice, are these yours?


----------



## beez

stacker45 said:


> Nice, are these yours?




yup. just got the hpa-2. somehow found one unopened, NiB. unfortunately i think some stuff slid around inside during shipping because the front leds dont glow out he holes. hopefully nothimg damaged because its mint otherwise and it works with the power adapter no problem. 

thing sounds great, listening with black grado hp325 and o boy is is nice. grado endgame for me


----------



## maltronics

ruthieandjohn said:


> I compared them to my Grado PS1000 and Sennheiser HD 800 and found the RS1i to be comparable to these flagships...
> 
> 
> More detail here:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/23295#post_11340487


 
  
 It's rather amazing, even shocking how the RS1i holds it's own against against the "big boys", which cost at least double what the RS1i costs! In a few parameters 
 it even surpasses them!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

beez said:


>


 

 I'll see your Grado HPA-1 / RA1 bet and raise you by a HP1000!


----------



## markm1

olympus mons said:


> I'm still VERY much enjoying my RS1i's that I bought around a month or so ago. I bought these for mostly rock and so far they haven't disappointed me at all, Zeppelin and the Stones sound wonderful although one thing I'm kinda surprised about is how much folk and singer/songwriter type I've been listening to on these. The acoustic guitar sounds lovely and voices sound superb as expected, if you're into those genres at all and are interested in the RS1i's definitely take a listen.


 
  
 People always talk about the RS series being great for metal and rock, and I'm an unrepentant lover of all things rock/metal/punk, but there's a lot of jazz heads that dig these cans. And when I've taken the time to listen to 50's/60's classic jazz (my favorite jazz) the details and tone are amazing.
  
  I guess we all know how great electric guitar sounds on Grados. But, I think any kind of acoustic music sounds really good-even small ensemble classical-not that I own that much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, it does sound good. Folk and indie are brilliant on my RS1is for sure. But nothing beats blues, rock and metal for me.


----------



## rovopio

ruthieandjohn said:


> Not for normal people.  But I have sort of a fascination with vintage audio stuff... vintage Grado in particular.
> 
> So I have both the vintage RS-1 (with buttons) and the current RS-1i (well, the RS-1e is more current, but unlike other e's, there are many folks that think it is a step backward from the RS-1i).
> 
> ...



 


hi John, do you also own the c-moy Altoid tin amp?
Does the RA-1 actually sounds the same / very similar to the Altoid tin amp? 
Or is it just _physically looks similar_ and people that said they both sounds the same just never heard the ra-1 with a grado headphone....


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rovopio said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Not for normal people.  But I have sort of a fascination with vintage audio stuff... vintage Grado in particular.
> ...


 

 The RA1 and the Altoid C-MOY (at least the Bass Boost version I have from JDS Labs) sound very similar with Grado headphones.  I often cannot distinguish them if I am listening to compressed music (e.g., iTunes 256 kb/s VBR), and sometimes cannot distinguish them when I listen to lossless (CD-quality or HD) music.  And if I were not listening side by side,  one after the other, it would be even harder to distinguish them.  Great little amp.  If you buy one new, you can tell JDS Labs which headphone you will use it with, and they will tune it for that headphone (down in the notes section on the order form... they don't actually have a place labeled to write the headphone type).  I bought mine used so didn't have that opportunity, but I bought one as a gift for someone for whom I had also bought a Grado headphone, and I had the C-MOY amp tuned for it.   Great sound!


----------



## rovopio

ruthieandjohn said:


> The RA1 and the Altoid C-MOY (at least the Bass Boost version I have from JDS Labs) sound very similar with Grado headphones.  I often cannot distinguish them if I am listening to compressed music (e.g., iTunes 256 kb/s VBR), and sometimes cannot distinguish them when I listen to lossless (CD-quality or HD) music.  And if I were not listening side by side,  one after the other, it would be even harder to distinguish them.  Great little amp.  If you buy one new, you can tell JDS Labs which headphone you will use it with, and they will tune it for that headphone (down in the notes section on the order form... they don't actually have a place labeled to write the headphone type).  I bought mine used so didn't have that opportunity, but I bought one as a gift for someone for whom I had also bought a Grado headphone, and I had the C-MOY amp tuned for it.   Great sound!



 


i like the look of the blue altoid cans, haha.
i've talked to the local dealer and they said as long as 4ourears stock the 4E-BOXSTND, then they can go ahead and order the wooden box from the Asia distributor...
Now when 4ourears restock the 4E-BOXSTND again, i'll probably order them.. (probably order them quicker than the speed of sound)...

i tried e-mailing Grado directly, but as been said above, they are pretty strict with their international distribution so, any questions asked to them by international customers are automatically get redirected to the regional distributor, and in my case, the Asia distributor. They didn't reply to my e-mail, oh well


----------



## rgs9200m

I still have my original button-RS1s. I don't really use them but just keep them around for sentimental reasons as they got me into the Grado sound... (I use my GS instead).
 When I first got the RS1 I was shocked at how much more I liked then than my Senn 600 and 650 that were all the rage back then.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rgs9200m said:


> I still have my original button-RS1s. I don't really use them but just keep them around for sentimental reasons as they got me into the Grado sound... (I use my GS instead).
> When I first got the RS1 I was shocked at how much more I liked then than my Senn 600 and 650 that were all the rage back then.



Funny coincidence about the buttoned RS1s... I was listening to mine at the moment of encountering your post.


----------



## Unwinking Orb

Quick post - hopefully I can get some feedback on this:
  
 I recently sent my Grado RS2e off to Armourhome in the UK for an in warranty report due to driver rattle. (I will overlook the fact that I had to pay postage to send them....)
  
 I got them back and though the audio is now fine, the headphones have been re-assembled in a botched fashion. I put them on and immediately the fit was wrong. I adjusted the headband, but then noticed that the earpieces had been re-attached at totally the wrong angle (see photo) which meant that headphones do not sit snug on my head.
  
 Can people just check their Grados and compare? I also own a pair of PS500 and the angle between the plastic arch and the rod is totally different!
  
 Any thoughts welcome!
  
 Mike.


----------



## one1speed

unwinking orb said:


> Quick post - hopefully I can get some feedback on this:
> 
> I recently sent my Grado RS2e off to Armourhome in the UK for an in warranty report due to driver rattle. (I will overlook the fact that I had to pay postage to send them....)
> 
> ...


 
  
 Could be that the drivers / housing were simply put in backwards. Try carefully removing the drivers / wood housing from the plastic clamp piece, rotate the rod / clamp 180 degrees, and put the driver back in. I may be wrong, but appears that is the case from your pics. A very simple fix if that's it, and an easy mistake to make.


----------



## Unwinking Orb

one1speed said:


> Could be that the drivers / housing were simply put in backwards. Try carefully removing the drivers / wood housing from the plastic clamp piece, rotate the rod / clamp 180 degrees, and put the driver back in. I may be wrong, but appears that is the case from your pics. A very simple fix if that's it, and an easy mistake to make.


 

 Hmmm, not sure I really want to try that!? is it idiot proof?


----------



## one1speed

unwinking orb said:


> Hmmm, not sure I really want to try that!? is it idiot proof?


 
  
 I certainly can't guarantee anything, but just tried it with my 500e and as long as you don't open the clamp too far, I would think you'll be fine. The clamp holds the drivers with just little plastic pins that you can see on the sides of each driver.
  
 Up to you, but won't take but a few seconds.


----------



## Unwinking Orb

one1speed said:


> I certainly can't guarantee anything, but just tried it with my 500e and as long as you don't open the clamp too far, I would think you'll be fine. The clamp holds the drivers with just little plastic pins that you can see on the sides of each driver.
> 
> Up to you, but won't take but a few seconds.


 

 Aaaaahhhhh! Got it! I see what you mean now.
  
 Sorted.
  
 Thanks for that!
  
 M.


----------



## one1speed

unwinking orb said:


> Aaaaahhhhh! Got it! I see what you mean now.
> 
> Sorted.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Absolutely! Glad that did the trick for you. Cheers.


----------



## Unwinking Orb

one1speed said:


> Absolutely! Glad that did the trick for you. Cheers.


 

 I thought you were talking about breaking glue bonds etc.... Funny I've never looked at their construction that closely!
  
 Cheers,
 M.


----------



## joseph69

unwinking orb said:


>


 
 Just to be sure the repair shop didn't switch the drivers/cups from L/R vise-versa, if you have a component with a balance control, I would check that the L/R balance is correct…they may have too be switched if the repair shop didn't take care to remember this? If so, perform the same steps as you have done to correct the gimbal installation issue by switching the drivers/cups to the correct sides.


----------



## GreenBow

You know, I might just start at page one and read the lot.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

greenbow said:


> You know, I might just start at page one and read the lot.


 

 I have... it is worth it!
  
 Take a lunch, and put on some Grado headphones, to equip you for your journey.


----------



## rumbles

Decided to enter into the world of planet Grado. Combined new Statement 100 e with Graham Slee Solo Ultra Linear amp. Music coming from FiiO X5. Wonderful sound and so incredibly comfy. The width of the cups makes you almost forget you are wearing headphones. Love this set up.


----------



## Unwinking Orb

joseph69 said:


> Just to be sure the repair shop didn't switch the drivers/cups from L/R vise-versa, if you have a component with a balance control, I would check that the L/R balance is correct…they may have too be switched if the repair shop didn't take care to remember this? If so, perform the same steps as you have done to correct the gimbal installation issue by switching the drivers/cups to the correct sides.


 

 Good point, yep all is good.
  
 Thanks!
 M.


----------



## jaywillin

heads up guys, i need something different, so something's gotta go !  FS: GRADO RSi with j$ headband


----------



## joseph69

unwinking orb said:


> Good point, yep all is good.
> Thanks!
> M.


 
 Good!
 Your welcome.


jaywillin said:


> heads up guys, i need something different, so something's gotta go !  GRADO RSi with j$ headband


 
 Is the RS for sale…or is that what your getting?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Good!
> Your welcome.
> Is the RS for sale…or is that what your getting?


 
 for sale, i really do need a closed can


----------



## jaywillin

should be killer !
  
 https://screen.yahoo.com/live/event/tedeschi-trucks-band


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> for sale, i really do need a closed can


 
 Oh, OK that should be a quick sale, good luck.
 Why do you really need a closed HP now, if you don't mind me asking…what are you interested in?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Oh, OK that should be a quick sale, good luck.
> Why do you really need a closed HP now, if you don't mind me asking…what are you interested in?


 
 thank's joseph 
  
 well, the "listening station is in the den, with the big tv, and it has a decent little speaker system hooked up to it (boston acoustics 2.1) and it gets loud 
 and sometimes i want to hear some music at the same time the wife watches tv, so, i need some isolation
 not sure what i'm interested in yet, i love the alpha dog, but not sure about spending that much, so i'm looking
 and i'm thinking i'll get another grado of course, just a cheaper model, maybe an 80i or e, or a 225 if i can find a good deal


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> heads up guys, i need something different, so something's gotta go !  FS: GRADO RSi with j$ headband


 
 In just a few weeks I may have a Mad Ear+HD for sale, that would pair up fantastic with these!
  
 Stay tuned.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> In just a few weeks I may have a Mad Ear+HD for sale, that would pair up fantastic with these!
> 
> Stay tuned.


 
  
  


jaywillin said:


> heads up guys, i need something different, so something's gotta go !  FS: GRADO RSi with j$ headband


 
 magic !


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> thank's joseph
> 
> well, the "listening station is in the den, with the big tv, and it has a decent little speaker system hooked up to it (boston acoustics 2.1) and it gets loud
> and sometimes i want to hear some music at the same time the wife watches tv, so, i need some isolation
> ...


 
 You should be able to find an 80i/225i at a good price, I see them quite often on eBay.
  
  


whirlwind said:


> In just a few weeks I may have a Mad Ear+HD for sale, that would pair up fantastic with these!
> Stay tuned.


 
 Sounds like something great and long awaited is coming your way!!!


----------



## kramer5150

rumbles said:


> Decided to enter into the world of planet Grado. Combined new _*Statement 100 e*_ with Graham Slee Solo Ultra Linear amp. Music coming from FiiO X5. Wonderful sound and so incredibly comfy. The width of the cups makes you almost forget you are wearing headphones. Love this set up.


 
 You got me all hyped up, thinking there was a new affordable GS model... had to google it just to make sure.


----------



## joseph69

kramer5150 said:


> You got me all hyped up, thinking there was a new affordable GS model... had to google it just to make sure.


 
 Funny, I thought the same thing!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> for sale, i really do need a closed can



I was in the same boat when I moved my major listening spot to our room with the TV (so I could actually FLAUNT the ignoring of my family members, sequestered under my headphones in their sight, rather than in a separate room as before).

So with all my Grados, I still needed a closed pair of headphones for times when someone else was watching TV. 

I considered the Beyerdynamic T 5 p and the Fostex TH-900. My research, since confirmed by actual listening, was that the Fostex had better sound but poorer noise isolation, while the Beyers had better isolation but poorer (though still great) sound. Listening tests added the observation that the Beyers were more neutral yet more Grado-like, with greater transparency, than the more colored, bassier Fostex. 

I bought the Beyerdynamic T 5 p. I figured that if I were ascending into the stratosphere of critical listening, it would not be in a noisy room with closed headphones, but rather in a quiet room with Grados or Sennheisers. So the small sound improvement of the Fostex would be washed out by its greater noise leakage, and the greater sound insulation of the Beter would give overall better listening in the situation of a noisy room

I love the T 5 p. However, more recently, Astell&Kern came up with a variant of the T 5 p tuned to their own digital music player. I've heard it and compared it to my T 5 p. It does sound better when driven by the AK240 player and using the equalization preset they have for the AKT5p. Not sure how it would compare if I were not using the A&K source and preset.


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> I was in the same boat when I moved my major listening spot to our room with the TV (so I could actually FLAUNT the ignoring of my family members, sequestered under my headphones in their sight, rather than in a separate room as before).
> 
> So with all my Grados, I still needed a closed pair of headphones for times when someone else was watching TV.
> 
> ...


 
  
 i don't think i want to spend that much, the top of my budget would be the alpha dog, but i'd kinda like to get something cheaper
 have a little left over for some more tubes for the LD , i'm staying more low budget these day, (the boss lady likes that!)


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> i don't think i want to spend that much, the top of my budget would be the alpha dog, but i'd kinda like to get something cheaper
> have a little left over for some more tubes for the LD , i'm staying more low budget these day, (the boss lady likes that!)



I got my Beyer T 5 p new for $899 on buysonic, and I would have gotten the Fostex TH-900 for $1010 on headphones.com, using their "20% off if you sign up for our newsletter" coupon. Not sure what the Alpha Dogs, listed at $999, discount to, but these were both heavily discounted, new, from their list price.


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> I got my Beyer T 5 p new for $899 on buysonic, and I would have gotten the Fostex TH-900 for $1010 on headphones.com, using their "20% off if you sign up for our newsletter" coupon. Not sure what the Alpha Dogs, listed at $999, discount to, but these were both heavily discounted, new, from their list price.


 
 the alpha dog prime is $999, i'm talking of the first alpha, and i'd probably get one used if i went that way


----------



## Focker

So guys, I just added a Sennheiser to my inventory again. I've had two really lousy experiences with Senns, the 518 and the Amperiors, and one really good experience, the HD800. A buddy sent me a link to a great deal on the HD700s, so I pulled the trigger. 
  
 I'm telling you guys about this because one of the reasons Im buying them is because more than one review stated similar characteristics to the Grado RS-1, and how the 700 is an appealing model for those who like Grado headphones....which I obviously do. 
  
 Just curious, do any of you guys have this headphone? And do you find the comment(s) about Grado fans liking it to be legit?


----------



## jaywillin

focker said:


> So guys, I just added a Sennheiser to my inventory again. I've had two really lousy experiences with Senns, the 518 and the Amperiors, and one really good experience, the HD800. A buddy sent me a link to a great deal on the HD700s, so I pulled the trigger.
> 
> I'm telling you guys about this because one of the reasons Im buying them is because more than one review stated similar characteristics to the Grado RS-1, and how the 700 is an appealing model for those who like Grado headphones....which I obviously do.
> 
> Just curious, do any of you guys have this headphone? And do you find the comment(s) about Grado fans liking it to be legit?


 
 i briefly heard one at the last meet, and was pretty impressed, i've almost puller the trigger on a pair from time to time
 look forward to your thoughts on them !


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> thank's joseph
> 
> well, the "listening station is in the den, with the big tv, and it has a decent little speaker system hooked up to it (boston acoustics 2.1) and it gets loud
> and sometimes i want to hear some music at the same time the wife watches tv, so, i need some isolation
> ...


 
  
 I had the same problem, got rid of the wife, problem solved


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> I had the same problem, got rid of the wife, problem solved


 
 lol, there are times where that's crossed my mind ! (i'm sure her's too) lol


----------



## Focker

jaywillin said:


> i briefly heard one at the last meet, and was pretty impressed, i've almost puller the trigger on a pair from time to time
> look forward to your thoughts on them !


 
 I'm eager to hear them...I really liked the HD800, just not enough to justify buying them while already having the T1. (They sounded more alike than different to me.)


----------



## Focker

stacker45 said:


> I had the same problem, got rid of the wife, problem solved


 
 +1


----------



## bbophead

Maybe divorced would be a better term than "got rid of the wife".
  
 Just sayin'.


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> lol, there are times where that's crossed my mind ! (i'm sure her's too) lol


 
  
 lol, my divorce was expensive, but totally worth it, to this day, I can't attend a wedding ceremony, without feeling the urge to bust out laughing


----------



## Focker

I hate to say it, but I've become really cynical, as well, Stacker. I'm much happier single...won't ever go down that road again.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > thank's joseph
> ...


 




  


jaywillin said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > I had the same problem, got rid of the wife, problem solved
> ...


 
 Now, now, now....be nice


----------



## jaywillin




----------



## stacker45

whirlwind said:


> Now, now, now....be nice


 
  
 I'm a car guy, and I used to own Cadillacs, back when they were still all out luxury cars, and didn't try to be Corvettes at the same time. Anyway, my wife once said to me that she thought that if I was forced to make a choice, I'd choose my Cadillac over her, without hesitation, what a silly question. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh!, and I bought a brand new pair of RS1 yesterday, yay!


----------



## Krutsch

focker said:


> So guys, I just added a Sennheiser to my inventory again. I've had two really lousy experiences with Senns, the 518 and the Amperiors, and one really good experience, the HD800. A buddy sent me a link to a great deal on the HD700s, so I pulled the trigger.
> 
> I'm telling you guys about this because one of the reasons Im buying them is because more than one review stated similar characteristics to the Grado RS-1, and how the 700 is an appealing model for those who like Grado headphones....which I obviously do.
> 
> *Just curious, do any of you guys have this headphone? A*nd do you find the comment(s) about Grado fans liking it to be legit?


 
  
 Yes, bought a pair last week and, so far, loving it. I've posted a number times in the 700 thread with my impressions. I don't think it sounds like a Grado (I have an RS2i), but that's just me.
  
 Enjoy your new cans!


----------



## joseph69

focker said:


> So guys, I just added a Sennheiser to my inventory again. I've had two really lousy
> Just curious, do any of you guys have this headphone? And do you find the comment(s) about Grado fans liking it to be legit?


 
 Congratulations!
 I believe that @HPiper owns the HD-700's…maybe he can chime in?
  


stacker45 said:


> Oh!, and I bought a brand new pair of RS1 yesterday, yay!


 
 Congratulations!
 Which series RS1 did you buy?


----------



## mikey1964

krutsch said:


> Yes, bought a pair last week and, so far, loving it. I've posted a number times in the 700 thread with my impressions. I don't think it sounds like a Grado (I have an RS2i), but that's just me.
> 
> Enjoy your new cans!


 
 You're not the only one, I have a HD700 as well as its bigger sibling, IF Grado's known for its sparkling highs, the HD700 sounds no where close to it (even the HD800 I have doesn't have the sparkle of my GS1000I). I find it rather warm actually, maybe my hearing's somewhat shot.....when you get past 50, your hearing ain't what it used to be.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations!
> I believe that @HPiper owns the HD-700's…maybe he can chime in?
> 
> Congratulations!
> Which series RS1 did you buy?


 
  
 Joseph, Joseph, Joseph, that's 3 Joseph, 4 if you count this one, surely by now, you must know that I'm disapointed with you, come on Buddy!. You, of all people, should know that I'm a detail freak, and that if I would've bought the ''i'', or, God forbid, the ''e'' ,(just kidding, or am I?).
  
 No my friend, it's none of the above. I have bought myself a brand new pair of old RS1, no i, no e, just some good ol' RS1.
  
 Why, may you understandably be asking yourself, to wich I would simply reply, because my first experience with Grado back in 199X, (I can't remember the exact year),  was with a pair of classic RS1. I owned a pair of Sennheiser HD600 at the time. The salesman set me up in a nice, quiet, listening room with both pairs of headphones, I switched from the HD600, to the RS1, and as soon as the music started, 3 things happend simultaneously, 1, my jaw hit the floor, 2, I broke into a sweat, and 3, I said to myself, '' OH CRAP!, I bought the wrong headphones''. I couldn't believe the amount of details that I was hearing compared to the HD600. Not very long after that, I joined The Dark Side, and never looked back.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> No my friend, it's none of the above. I have bought myself a brand new pair of old RS1, no i, no e, just dome good ol' RS1.


 
 After asking which series, I realized you bought an RS1 (or you would have stated what series).
 Very nice, enjoy them!!!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Joseph, Joseph, Joseph, that's 3 Joseph, 4 if you count this one, surely by now, you must know that I'm disapointed with you, come on Buddy!. You, of all people, should know that I'm a detail freak, and that if I would've bought the ''i'', or, God forbid, the ''e'' ,(just kidding, or am I?).
> 
> No my friend, it's none of the above. I have bought myself a brand new pair of old RS1, no i, no e, just dome good ol' RS1.
> 
> Why, may you understandably be asking yourself, to wich I would simply reply, because my first experience with Grado back in 199X, (I can't remember the exact year),  was with a pair of classic RS1. I owned a pair of Sennheiser HD600 at the time. The salesman set me up in a nice, quiet, listening room with both pairs of headphones, I switched from the HD600, to the RS1, and as soon as the music started, 3 things happend simultaneously, 1, my jaw hit the floor, 2, I broke into a sweat, and 3, I said to myself, '' OH CRAP!, I bought the wrong headphones''. I couldn't believe the amount of details that I was hearing compared to the HD600. Not very long after that, I joined The Dark Side, and never looked back.


 

 I know JUST the feeling!  MY first experience with headphones of *any* kind was the Sony DR-7A.  Suddenly, instead of the Montgomery Ward Airline Stereo Phonograph player speakers of the early 1970's that was my "hi fi" (see picture)...
  

  
 ...I instead stepped up to over-ear headphones, which cost me $9.95 from the camera counter of the local Cohen's Drug Store, here...
  

  
 What a difference!  And these were my ONLY headphones for at least 20 years.
  
 Inside, their transducers were the identical 2-1/4 inch speakers that were used in the shirt-pocket Sears Silvertone transistor radio of the time, one at each ear...
  

  
  
 I used those headphones and kept them till just a few years ago, before the resurgence of my interest in headphones.  They died when the epoxy that held the speakers to the metal grill cracked and released from pure old age of over 40 years!
  
 So... like stacker45 and the RS1, I had to get those headphones back!
  
 Found them on eBay... $40!  Sound just like I remember (and this pair has pads in better condition).  They reside proudly near my Grados and Sennheisers and Beyers (Oh, MY!).


----------



## D4NGER BIRD

mikey1964 said:


> You're not the only one, I have a HD700 as well as its bigger sibling, IF Grado's known for its sparkling highs, the HD700 sounds no where close to it (even the HD800 I have doesn't have the sparkle of my GS1000I). I find it rather warm actually, maybe my hearing's somewhat shot.....when you get past 50, your hearing ain't what it used to be.


 

 I have the HD-700 as well as the RS1i. I couldn't agree more with everything here. I find them to be warm as well. The treble does extend well, but not like the smooth airy sound of most Grados.


----------



## Krutsch

d4nger bird said:


> I have the HD-700 as well as the RS1i. I couldn't agree more with everything here. I find them to be warm as well. The treble does extend well, but not like the smooth airy sound of most Grados.


 

 Yeah, but just to be clear: I like the HD-700s for classical strings, jazz and I'm finding I like them for some electronic music, as well. When I said "...they don't sound like a Grado...", I meant that, but not that one was necessarily better than the other, in general.
  
 For me, it depends on the music. For classical strings and piano, I think the 700s are absolutely lifelike - really - but for some vocals, fast guitar work (i.e. metal), large-scale orchestra, I throw on the woodies (RS2i). I agonized over getting a pair of GS1000e for classical, but my amp choice pushed me towards a higher impedance headphone for high-detail listening.
  
 Horses for courses...


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> I know JUST the feeling!  MY first experience with headphones of *any* kind was the Sony DR-7A.  Suddenly, instead of the Montgomery Ward Airline Stereo Phonograph player speakers of the early 1970's that was my "hi fi" (see picture)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The RS1 were my first encouter with Grado, but my first pair of good headphones, were a pair of Sennheiser HD400, that my parents bought me for my 15th birthday, so that I didn't bother them with the Sanio Boombox thay I got the same day.
  
 But this JVC RC-M70 was the boombox I wanted, but at $450, it was a bit too expensive, remember that this was in 1981. Fast forward 30 years and voila!, another check on my bucket list.
  

  
  
 Believe it or not, I still have my HD400, and they're still going strong after almost 35 years!.
  
 I think that we should start a new thread where we would post pictrues of our gear, past, and present. Those interested just say Yay, or Nay.
  
 I vote, Yay.


----------



## joseph69

> Originally Posted by *stacker45* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome!!!


----------



## D4NGER BIRD

krutsch said:


> Yeah, but just to be clear: I like the HD-700s for classical strings, jazz and I'm finding I like them for some electronic music, as well. When I said "...they don't sound like a Grado...", I meant that, but not that one was necessarily better than the other, in general.
> 
> For me, it depends on the music. For classical strings and piano, I think the 700s are absolutely lifelike - really - but for some vocals, fast guitar work (i.e. metal), large-scale orchestra, I throw on the woodies (RS2i). I agonized over getting a pair of GS1000e for classical, but my amp choice pushed me towards a higher impedance headphone for high-detail listening.
> 
> Horses for courses...


 
 Yeah, I am not implying that one is better than the other. I have the 700s for the exact reasons you stated, almost to a T. They're also really good for movies, and the comfort alone is worth the price of admission.


----------



## D4NGER BIRD

stacker45 said:


> But this JVC RC-M70 was the boombox I wanted, but at $450, it was a bit too expensive, remember that this was in 1981. Fast forward 30 years and voila!, another check on my bucket list.


 
 Maaan, I just got a flashback of being in my room in the 80's trying to record songs from the radio. You have to press the button at just the right moment, too soon and you get segue noise, too late and you get an abrupt start to the song.


----------



## Krutsch

d4nger bird said:


> Yeah, I am not implying that one is better than the other. I have the 700s for the exact reasons you stated, almost to a T. *They're also really good for movies,* and the comfort alone is worth the price of admission.


 
  
 Oh, man, I wasn't even thinking about that, but I bet they are killer with movies - especially with virtual surround positioning. I need to try that ASAP...


----------



## D4NGER BIRD

krutsch said:


> Oh, man, I wasn't even thinking about that, but I bet they are killer with movies - especially with virtual surround positioning. I need to try that ASAP...




Yep, Dolby headphones dsp and a dolby source is downright spooky with 700s.


----------



## rgs9200m

I had one of these.


----------



## joseph69

d4nger bird said:


> Maaan, I just got a flashback of being in my room in the 80's trying to record songs from the radio. You have to press the button at just the right moment, too soon and you get segue noise, too late and you get an abrupt start to the song.


 
 I also got a flashback because as @stacker45 knows, I used to own the JVC RC-M70 myself!
 It is now, and has been in my brothers garage for the last +/- 25 years…not looking too good, but still in working order.


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> In just a few weeks I may have a Mad Ear+HD for sale, that would pair up fantastic with these!
> 
> Stay tuned.


 




  


focker said:


> So guys, I just added a Sennheiser to my inventory again. I've had two really lousy experiences with Senns, the 518 and the Amperiors, and one really good experience, the HD800. A buddy sent me a link to a great deal on the HD700s, so I pulled the trigger.
> 
> I'm telling you guys about this because one of the reasons Im buying them is because more than one review stated similar characteristics to the Grado RS-1, and how the 700 is an appealing model for those who like Grado headphones....which I obviously do.
> 
> Just curious, do any of you guys have this headphone? And do you find the comment(s) about Grado fans liking it to be legit?


 
 I had it a while back and liked it very much. I then bought the Ps1k and gs1ki in the same week, so the Gs1ki took the place of the HD700.
 I remember comparing them and liked the Gs1ki better. The Hd700's highs sounded off in comparison, I remember thinking they sounded artificial vs the grados. The grados to me had better timbre.


----------



## Focker

Wow, a bunch of you guys have picked up the HD700s...very interesting. Thanks for the feedback, guys. I actually am really interested to use them with movies, as well...glad they perform well with that application. 
  
 I definitley didn't pick them up to replace my Grados, though...just adding another flavor to the mix


----------



## mikey1964

focker said:


> Wow, a bunch of you guys have picked up the HD700s...very interesting. Thanks for the feedback, guys. I actually am really interested to use them with movies, as well...glad they perform well with that application.
> 
> I definitley didn't pick them up to replace my Grados, though...just adding another flavor to the mix


 
 I can fully understand this, something different to mix it up....I rotate my cans all the time, though I do have my K812 and GS1ki as regulars for now.


----------



## jaywillin

i get a plan, make a sale, have a few dollars, then y'all start talking about something other than "the plan" (hd700) and i start having thoughts that deviate from "the plan"  grrrrrrrrr


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> i get a plan, make a sale, have a few dollars, then y'all start talking about something other than "the plan" (hd700) and i start having thoughts that deviate from "the plan"  grrrrrrrrr


 
 Ha ha.....in the words of Vince Lombardi  "The game plan is to stick to the game plan"


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Ha ha.....in the words of Vince Lombardi  "The game plan is to stick to the game plan"


 
 other than an cheaper closed can, i have a couple of other ideas floating around,


----------



## Col888

krutsch said:


> Yes, bought a pair last week and, so far, loving it. I've posted a number times in the 700 thread with my impressions. I don't think it sounds like a Grado (I have an RS2i), but that's just me.
> 
> Enjoy your new cans!


 

 Funnily enough I own RS2i (love em) rock me to sleep every night, through a ifi Nano dac and ifi Nano amp with me iPad.
 Just acquired HD800 and a Little Dot mkii  for my main listening, lounging with  feet up during the day ( retired u c, so lots to listen to)
 Before the HD800 main phones were the HD600 ( which i still have and may keep)  So yes Sennheisers and Grado are kinda compatible. I do love tubes though so maybe thats lure of the Senns.


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> I remember thinking they sounded artificial vs the grados. The grados to me had better timbre.


 
 I felt this way when I had the PS1K/HD-800's side by side…something just sounded artificial too me with the HD-800 compared to the PS1K's.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> I felt this way when I had the PS1K/HD-800's side by side…something just sounded artificial too me with the HD-800 compared to the PS1K's.


 
 I found the HD 800 better at soundstage and strength of bass than either the Grado PS1000 or RS1i, but I found the Grados more transparent, which is a feature to which I have become addicted ("Never use a preposition to end a sentence with!")
  
*Best of each 3-way comparison is Blue (3 points), 2nd best is Red (2), 3rd best is Yellow (1)*


----------



## Focker

jaywillin said:


> i get a plan, make a sale, have a few dollars, then y'all start talking about something other than "the plan" (hd700) and i start having thoughts that deviate from "the plan"  grrrrrrrrr


 
  
 I'm only taking a small portion of the blame on this one...I had no idea so many people were going to chime in with HD700 love..I think we should all just blame Krutsch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 On a side not, I'm DEVASTATED...I've been working hard to re-do a small room in my apartment from an HT set-up that wasn't as comfortable as I'd hoped, to an arrangement that I already enjoy much better. My little Outlaw Audio M8 subwoofer - LOVE this little beast - has been sitting around for about 9 months with nothing to do...I went to fire it up and I think the amp is blown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't even have it connected to anything, but as soon as I plug it in there is this loud humming noise...I'm so bummed!! This is a sub that nobody seems to ever know about, yet I've had it for four years and been enjoying it immensely. A very sad day!!


----------



## jaywillin

focker said:


> I'm only taking a small portion of the blame on this one...I had no idea so many people were going to chime in with HD700 love..I think we should all just blame Krutsch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 well, i must admit, the hd700 has had my interested since i heard it at the meet in nashville a while back 
  
 too bad about the sub, time to spend even more $$


----------



## brokenthumb

I also had the HD700 and really liked it, probably one of the most comfortable headphones out there.


----------



## jaywillin




----------



## Oteil

Got my dad listening to the PS1000 tonight. He is 71 and got me into hi fi and good music....He kind of scoffed at first at the headphones, but once he got started listening he couldn't stop. He even was tapping his foot and hands.  He was listening to Little Feat's Waiting for Columbus. I asked him what he thought and he said, sorry this sounds really good and put the headphones back on. Grado's just have that magic.


----------



## Focker

oteil said:


> Got my dad listening to the PS1000 tonight. He is 71 and got me into hi fi and good music....He kind of scoffed at first at the headphones, but once he got started listening he couldn't stop. He even was tapping his foot and hands.  He was listening to Little Feat's Waiting for Columbus. I asked him what he thought and he said, sorry this sounds really good and put the headphones back on. Grado's just have that magic.


 
  
 I can totallly relate to your Dad. I've been into home audio since I bought my first pair of "real" speakers in the early 90s. From then until 2011, I had absolutely zero interest in headphones and coulndt' understand why anyone would choose them over speakers. And like your Dad, it was a pair of Grados that enlightened me


----------



## beez

black 325 with hp1000 blackstar drivers and hpa-2. took me a while to get these treasures together, but seek and ye shall find.. 
  
 grado bliss


----------



## joseph69

beez said:


> black 325 with hp1000 blackstar drivers and hpa-2. took me a while to get these treasures together, but seek and ye shall find..


 
 Very nice!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 


>


----------



## Bengkia369

Mac mini -> Chord Hugo -> Pathos tube amp -> Grado PS500


----------



## stacker45

beez said:


> black 325 with hp1000 blackstar drivers and hpa-2. took me a while to get these treasures together, but seek and ye shall find..
> 
> grado bliss


 
  
 Nice set up!, aside from sounding very good, the HPA-1/2 are, in a way, two amps into one. Also, I wonder how many blackstar SR325 were made, I wouldn't be surprised if Grado actually made less of them, than HP1000.


----------



## heliosphann

Just scored a pair of barely used 325is' for a steal. My first Grado's!!! Haven't had a chance to listen to them much, but I like what I hear.
  
 Are there any good replacement pad options out there? I'm not a fan of the stock ones.


----------



## wormsdriver

beez said:


> black 325 with hp1000 blackstar drivers and hpa-2. took me a while to get these treasures together, but seek and ye shall find..
> 
> grado bliss
> 
> ...


 
 Oh LAWD, that's purdy!


----------



## H20Fidelity

I eventually took the plunge on Grado SR325e, just waiting for them to arrive.
  
 I think for the time being I'll keep my SR125 too, make a better informed decision once the 325e arrive.


----------



## rgs9200m

I'm just repeating myself I guess but I really recommend that people try out (and let sink in for a while) the GS1000E. It's just so nice on anything, Beatles, pop, rock, metal, classical, dance, electronic, whatever.
 It just strikes a balance between alive and sweet, dynamic and flowing. It's a great complement to the planar sound if those are your main phones.


----------



## jaywillin

rgs9200m said:


> I'm just repeating myself I guess but I really recommend that people try out (and let sink in for a while) the GS1000E. It's just so nice on anything, Beatles, pop, rock, metal, classical, dance, electronic, whatever.
> It just strikes a balance between alive and sweet, dynamic and flowing. It's a great complement to the planar sound if those are your main phones.


 
 +1


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rgs9200m said:


> I'm just repeating myself I guess but I really recommend that people try out (and let sink in for a while) the GS1000E. It's just so nice on anything, Beatles, pop, rock, metal, classical, dance, electronic, whatever.
> It just strikes a balance between alive and sweet, dynamic and flowing. It's a great complement to the planar sound if those are your main phones.



Double ditto! (i.e., +2)

I was listening to a new (for me) recording using my GS1000e (Gunther Schulller & New England Arts Ensemble, _The Art Of Ragtime_. This is a small brass ensemble (wht banjo), and it was remarkable to hear how real and unveiled each instrument was, and how precisely imaged their positions were in the performance space. I started with an iPod Touch 4 running my GS1000e (because it was an exploratory listen); then when I heard how great it was, I went to my portable C-MOY amp (the Bass Boost version from JDS Labs, in the Altoid tin). I simply wanted to play the great music louder than my iPod would allow, but the amp also improved the sound and its imaging. WONDERFUL!


----------



## bbophead

ruthieandjohn said:


> Double ditto! (i.e., +2)
> 
> I was listening to a new (for me) recording using my GS1000e (Gunther Schulller & New England Arts Ensemble, _The Art Of Ragtime_. This is a small brass ensemble (wht banjo), and it was remarkable to hear how real and unveiled each instrument was, and how precisely imaged their positions were in the performance space. I started with an iPod Touch 4 running my GS1000e (because it was an exploratory listen); then when I heard how great it was, I went to my portable C-MOY amp (the Bass Boost version from JDS Labs, in the Altoid tin). I simply wanted to play the great music louder than my iPod would allow, but the amp also improved the sound and its imaging. WONDERFUL!


 
 Enjoyed your post.  What recording is that?  Couldn't find it on amazon.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

bbophead said:


> Enjoyed your post.  What recording is that?  Couldn't find it on amazon.


 
 New England Ragtime Ensemble (I think I messed the name up).
  

  
  
 Here on amazon.com for $9.75 on CD:  http://www.amazon.com/New-England-Ragtime-Ensemble-Art/dp/B000005VYY/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1427848534&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=art+of+ragtime+gunther+shuller


----------



## rgs9200m

Thanks. For me, the Grado sound is just a little more nicely raw and direct than planars, or even good stats, and it's very refreshing in a way only Grado gets so right. Again, for me the G1000e is the pick of the litter, the Grado heritage in a box. (I even still keep my GS1000i, even though the e is an improvement, smoother and some nice trace of silk in vocals, but still a great phone that I cannot bring myself to part with.)


----------



## bbophead

ruthieandjohn said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoyed your post.  What recording is that?  Couldn't find it on amazon.
> ...


 

 Okee Doke.  I think the reason the sound is so good is because of the producer, Max Wilcox, who's been doing great recordings since the 60s.


----------



## wormsdriver

rgs9200m said:


> Thanks. For me, the Grado sound is just a little more nicely raw and direct than planars, or even good stats, and it's very refreshing in a way only Grado gets so right. Again, for me the G1000e is the pick of the litter, the Grado heritage in a box. (I even still keep my GS1000i, even though the e is an improvement, smoother and some nice trace of silk in vocals, but still a great phone that I cannot bring myself to part with.)


 
 I haven't tried the Gs1ke, but I believe you when you say that they are great cans! Still rocking my Gs1ki!
  
 on another note, and the reason why I believe you when you say that the Gs1ke is an improvement over the older gen GS, is that I just got myself my first "e" series grado. Ladies and Gents, say hello to my little friend!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




  

  

 Listen and enjoy the journey! ...I like that!


----------



## whirlwind

Very nice, worms.....congrats on those.
  
 Lets us know what you think of them.


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> Very nice, worms.....congrats on those.
> 
> Lets us know what you think of them.


 
 well sir. I think they're quite nice!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 they remind me of the Gs1ki. Very sensitive drivers, very easy to drive. Also, these sound more transparent than what I remember out of anything below the Gs1k range sounds like, from all the previous/older Grados I've listened to.  
  
 To be honest, I just bought them to try them out and was gonna sell them, but I think that might come back to bite me in the ass, as it's hard getting rid of any Grados cause I like them all!   ...well, now that I think about it, there is one Grado I could not stand and that was the Rs1*i*! man, that thing was painful!!!


----------



## joseph69

Congratulations on your PS-500e! Enjoy them!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> well sir. I think they're quite nice!
> 
> 
> t   ...well, now that I think about it, there is one Grado I could stand and that was the Rs1*i*! man, that thing was painful!!!



Yike! That is my FAVORITE GRADO! Takes all types, right?


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations on your PS-500e! Enjoy them!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
 Thanks!
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > well sir. I think they're quite nice!
> ...


 
 my favorite would be the Rs1 with buttons. the rs1i had a spike that made it really unpleasant for me. I believe @stacker45 also had this problem with the Rs1i IIRC.
  
 btw @kayandjohn, I love your avatar! ha! funny stuff!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> Thanks!
> 
> my favorite would be the Rs1 with buttons. the rs1i had a spike that made it really unpleasant for me. I believe @stacker45 also had this problem with the Rs1i IIRC.
> 
> btw @kayandjohn, I love your avatar! ha! funny stuff!


 

 I have the RS1 with buttons, as well as the RS1i.  I love them both but I prefer the sound of the RS1i, especially for times when I am closing my eyes and critically listening to the music.
  
 Oh, and when I reach that Nirvana of Enlightenment known here as Headphonius Supremus, I pray that folks will finally listen to what I have to say, and manufacturers will send me free headphones in the mail (fat chance of either, I know!)


----------



## rgs9200m

It's fascinating how many people have their own favorite Grado, and how many different models are picked as favorites.
 With Audeze, say, it seems like the X and 3F are agreed-upon as best choices, but with Grado I think a dozen or more are named.


----------



## smitty1110

rgs9200m said:


> It's fascinating how many people have their own favorite Grado, and how many different models are picked as favorites.
> With Audeze, say, it seems like the X and 3F are agreed-upon as best choices, but with Grado I think a dozen or more are named.


 

 Grado is a bit like Stax in this respect, the sheer number of models creates a wonderfully diverse community. Lots of different sound signatures for lots of different tastes in music.


----------



## beez




----------



## joseph69

So whats in the box? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






>


----------



## bpcans

beez said:


>


Why do you tease me like this?


----------



## rotter2142

New Grado member checking in. I'm in Europe for some time and I thought I might pick up a headphone. Went around a few shops trying out headphones, put on the AKG K702 and with the kind of music that I listen to ( Metal, Blues, Classic Rock), I wasn't too impressed with them. The music was too tamed and too far apart for my liking (loyal to my Panasonic HJE900 for 7 years now). Next up was the HD 600 and I kinda liked it. Said to the salesman, order me one of the 600s. On m way home, musing over my the butt load of money that I just spent, I came across a run down audio store, I decided to take a tour of it and voila they had Grados for demo. I checked out the SR80i and SR125i on his sweet setup. I guess I must be demoing the SR80i for 2 hours straight, the owner finally came down to me and said he needs to shut shop and I guess you know the end result by now. The HD 600 order stands cancelled and I have the SR80i on my head for 4 hours straight now.
  
 My only worry was that the Grados wouldn't be as detailed as my HJE900s but I don't think it's a problem. They do lack the low bass rumble that the Pana's are capable off but I don't seem to miss it.
  
 Though to be honest, comfort ain't a strong point, I can keep them on, but I do have headache now with the headphones on for quite some time, though, I guess I would probably get used to it.
  
 PS: I have been craving for a pair of Grados for 6 years and finally I get to treat myself with it. Thank you for the huge community either it be love or hate post on the Grado. They are just Hot Rockin'!


----------



## bbophead

rotter2142 said:


> New Grado member checking in. I'm in Europe for some time and I thought I might pick up a headphone. Went around a few shops trying out headphones, put on the AKG K702 and with the kind of music that I listen to ( Metal, Blues, Classic Rock), I wasn't too impressed with them. The music was too tamed and too far apart for my liking (loyal to my Panasonic HJE900 for 7 years now). Next up was the HD 600 and I kinda liked it. Said to the salesman, order me one of the 600s. On m way home, musing over my the butt load of money that I just spent, I came across a run down audio store, I decided to take a tour of it and voila they had Grados for demo. I checked out the SR80i and SR125i on his sweet setup. I guess I must be demoing the SR80i for 2 hours straight, the owner finally came down to me and said he needs to shut shop and I guess you know the end result by now. The HD 600 order stands cancelled and I have the SR80i on my head for 4 hours straight now.
> 
> My only worry was that the Grados wouldn't be as detailed as my HJE900s but I don't think it's a problem. They do lack the low bass rumble that the Pana's are capable off but I don't seem to miss it.
> 
> ...


 

 And, Rock Hottin'.  Congratulations!


----------



## rolph

rotter2142 said:


> New Grado member checking in. I'm in Europe for some time and I thought I might pick up a headphone. Went around a few shops trying out headphones, put on the AKG K702 and with the kind of music that I listen to ( Metal, Blues, Classic Rock), I wasn't too impressed with them. The music was too tamed and too far apart for my liking (loyal to my Panasonic HJE900 for 7 years now). Next up was the HD 600 and I kinda liked it. Said to the salesman, order me one of the 600s. On m way home, musing over my the butt load of money that I just spent, I came across a run down audio store, I decided to take a tour of it and voila they had Grados for demo. I checked out the SR80i and SR125i on his sweet setup. I guess I must be demoing the SR80i for 2 hours straight, the owner finally came down to me and said he needs to shut shop and I guess you know the end result by now. The HD 600 order stands cancelled and I have the SR80i on my head for 4 hours straight now.
> 
> My only worry was that the Grados wouldn't be as detailed as my HJE900s but I don't think it's a problem. They do lack the low bass rumble that the Pana's are capable off but I don't seem to miss it.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Give a try to 80e, if you find. They sounds exactly the same, but more detailed with better bass control against 80i. Anyway, 80i are just great headphones.


----------



## H20Fidelity

In with the new!
  

  
  
  
  
  
 Out with the old!


----------



## HPiper

rotter2142 said:


> New Grado member checking in. I'm in Europe for some time and I thought I might pick up a headphone. Went around a few shops trying out headphones, put on the AKG K702 and with the kind of music that I listen to ( Metal, Blues, Classic Rock), I wasn't too impressed with them. The music was too tamed and too far apart for my liking (loyal to my Panasonic HJE900 for 7 years now). Next up was the HD 600 and I kinda liked it. Said to the salesman, order me one of the 600s. On m way home, musing over my the butt load of money that I just spent, I came across a run down audio store, I decided to take a tour of it and voila they had Grados for demo. I checked out the SR80i and SR125i on his sweet setup. I guess I must be demoing the SR80i for 2 hours straight, the owner finally came down to me and said he needs to shut shop and I guess you know the end result by now. The HD 600 order stands cancelled and I have the SR80i on my head for 4 hours straight now.
> 
> My only worry was that the Grados wouldn't be as detailed as my HJE900s but I don't think it's a problem. They do lack the low bass rumble that the Pana's are capable off but I don't seem to miss it.
> 
> ...


 
 One thing that will help the comfort aspect on a new pair of Grado's is to wash the earpads in some warm water with a small amount of laundry detergent and add some fabric softener to it, Rinse well and let them air dry. Makes the pads much softer and more compliant.


----------



## markm1

rotter2142 said:


> New Grado member checking in. I'm in Europe for some time and I thought I might pick up a headphone. Went around a few shops trying out headphones, put on the AKG K702 and with the kind of music that I listen to ( Metal, Blues, Classic Rock), I wasn't too impressed with them. The music was too tamed and too far apart for my liking (loyal to my Panasonic HJE900 for 7 years now). Next up was the HD 600 and I kinda liked it. Said to the salesman, order me one of the 600s. On m way home, musing over my the butt load of money that I just spent, I came across a run down audio store, I decided to take a tour of it and voila they had Grados for demo. I checked out the SR80i and SR125i on his sweet setup. I guess I must be demoing the SR80i for 2 hours straight, the owner finally came down to me and said he needs to shut shop and I guess you know the end result by now. The HD 600 order stands cancelled and I have the SR80i on my head for 4 hours straight now.
> 
> My only worry was that the Grados wouldn't be as detailed as my HJE900s but I don't think it's a problem. They do lack the low bass rumble that the Pana's are capable off but I don't seem to miss it.
> 
> ...


 

 Good choice for the music you listen to-many of us Grado owners listen the same-blues/metal/rock-really can't go wrong. If you're like me, you'll want the flagship rock can which IMO is the RS1. It's a big price jump. But, the good news is the new new RS1e is not well received and you can probably get a great deal on a used RS1i if you decide to climb the latter later on. I stated with the 225i and kept it over two years before upgrading and could have been happy to keep the 225i indefinitely. In fact, I still use it as my roving house Ipod HP.
  
 If you go that route later, the RS 1 or the 325 for that matter has greater detail and refinement. But they're all the same basic sound signature. Congrats. You've got a great rock can. Will sound great with other genres including acoustic and jazz. The only real caveat as you mention base for things like electronic/hip hop/some pop and it lacks a wide soundstage for symphonic music. But for visceral world of rock/metal/punk etc. Grados will put you on stage with the band so to speak.
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## lty239

Glad to find this club for Grado!! I just bought a pair of MSPRO which was made 10 years ago. I have to say that it is even better than my denon D7100. I am totally satisfied. I also have gr10 and sr325is from grado. They are all amazing!!


----------



## HPiper

There is another thread on here called, "Is the high price of headphones justified" Well the only thing that made me think of was how much more you get per dollar spent with Grado than with any other manufacturer I can think of. Example: I can buy a brand new SR325E for less than a used HD650, less than a used HE500 and so on. Yeah they might look kind of funny and maybe not the last word in comfort, but you get your moneys worth. Some other headphones I'd have to say it would be hard to justify paying 3 grand for, but not so here.


----------



## maltronics

hpiper said:


> There is another thread on here called, "Is the high price of headphones justified" Well the only thing that made me think of was how much more you get per dollar spent with Grado than with any other manufacturer I can think of. Example: I can buy a brand new SR325E for less than a used HD650, less than a used HE500 and so on. Yeah they might look kind of funny and maybe not the last word in comfort, but you get your moneys worth. Some other headphones I'd have to say it would be hard to justify paying 3 grand for, but not so here.


 
  
 I so agree HPiper!
  
 And that's the true beauty of Grado's! One doesn't have to spend "mega-bucks" in order to tap in to audiophile grade sound quality. Even the SR60e and 80e has the same *basic* sound* *sigature as the more expensive models, albeit with less panache and build quality.
  
 But even the lesser models sound superior to other brands costing 2-3 times the price of Grado's. It's no wonder that the 60/80's are two of the most recommended models for those with modest amounts to spend, or first-timers to Grado.


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> Thanks!
> 
> my favorite would be the Rs1 with buttons. the rs1i had a spike that made it really unpleasant for me. I believe @stacker45 also had this problem with the Rs1i IIRC.
> 
> btw @kayandjohn, I love your avatar! ha! funny stuff!


 
  
 What I didn't like about the RS1i was the lack of air between the performers, and almost non existent decay. I didn't expect the RS1i to have as much decay as my GS/PS1000, but I did expect them to have at least some. I'm sure many of you are familiar with Diana Krall's, Peel Me A Grape. In this sond when Mrs Krall stops signing, her voice is supposed to have a relatively long echoe, sadly, this effect was greatly amputated with the RS1i.
  
 Giving how appreciated the RS1i are by their owners, and Grado's sample to sample differences, it could be that my pair's suspension just happened to be on the thight side. I'm with those who believe in burn in. That being said, I think that burn in doesn't make enough of a change, to make you go from not liking, to liking a pair of headphones. I think that if you like the way a pair of headphones sounds out of the box, odds are you'll like them even more, once the driver's suspension loosens up.
  
 As I've said before, my first experience with Grado was with a well broken in demo pair of RS1. I was floored by how much details these headphones were letting me hear, especially compared to my Sennheiser HD600. That day, the Dark Side won me over within the first few seconds of listening. At the risk of repeating myself, thanks to kayandjohn's help, I have ordered a pair of new old stock RS1, I'll post my impressions, once they get here.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> What I didn't like about the RS1i was the lack of air between the performers, and almost non existent decay.
> 
> Giving how appreciated the RS1i are by their owners, and Grado's sample to sample differences, it could be that my pair's suspension just happened to be on the thight side. I'm with those who believe in burn in. That being said, I think that burn in doesn't make enough of a change, to make you go from not liking, to liking a pair of headphones. I think that if you like the way a pair of headphones sounds out of the box, odds are you'll like them even more, once the driver's suspension loosens up.


 
 It does sound like you received a different variation of the RS-1i. The space between the instrument/decay is beautiful with the pair I have…I especially find this too be one of their strong points…for sure.
 I also couldn't agree with you more about initially liking a headphone...chances are you will love them if you like what you hear, if you don't initially like what you hear chances are your not going to like them. Initial impressions are very important too me.


----------



## wormsdriver

hpiper said:


> There is another thread on here called, "Is the high price of headphones justified" Well the only thing that made me think of was how much more you get per dollar spent with Grado than with any other manufacturer I can think of. Example: I can buy a brand new SR325E for less than a used HD650, less than a used HE500 and so on. Yeah they might look kind of funny and maybe not the last word in comfort, but you get your moneys worth. Some other headphones I'd have to say it would be hard to justify paying 3 grand for, but not so here.



Not to mention the fact that those other headphones are gonna need an amp and a good source!
With my new ps500e, which is the first e series Grado I try, they sound like they are being driven by a proper amp straight out of my phone! Just great work by Grado, I say.



stacker45 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks!
> ...



Ha! Sorry, I guess I didn't IIRC! :-D


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> It does sound like you received a different variation of the RS-1i. The space between the instrument/decay is beautiful with the pair I have…I especially find this too be one of their strong points…for sure.
> I also couldn't agree with you more about initially liking a headphone...chances are you will love them if you like what you hear, if you don't initially like what you hear chances are your not going to like them. Initial impressions are very important too me.


 
  
 If I had to guess wich model, (past and present),  among Grado headphones that is the most appreciated by it's owners, I'd say the RS1i, followed closely by the RS1. Oddly enough, I'd say that the RS1e, is one of the least aprreciated model.
  
 Oh!, and for the record, I think that the HP1000 is equally popular with it's owners as the RS1i, but because it's a limited production model, I don't think it's fair to compare it with the production models.


----------



## Pirakaphile

Should I hunker down and do a review on the SR80i even though it's been discontinued? I'd've done it a long time ago if I had more cans to compare em to, but now's almost a little late.


----------



## stacker45

pirakaphile said:


> Should I hunker down and do a review on the SR80i even though it's been discontinued? I'd've done it a long time ago if I had more cans to compare em to, but now's almost a little late.


 
  
 Why not!, even if they're discontinued, they remain one of Grado's most popular models, and your review could be of interest to the many people who'll buy a used pair.


----------



## adtrance

Indeed!  Recently listening to the 80i at my buddy's piqued my interest again with Grado.


----------



## ER4S

Hi guys,
  
 I want to buy one of Grados but there's so many version and I'm confused. Which Grado's sound is closest to ER4S? or What's your suggestion about Grados to happy ER4S owner?


----------



## lizziemakes

Hi Grado fans-- I just wrote a story about the Grado family, including an interview with Jonathan Grado and some great photos of their making process. Let me know what you think! http://bit.ly/gradomkr


----------



## ruthieandjohn

lizziemakes said:


> Hi Grado fans-- I just wrote a story about the Grado family, including an interview with Jonathan Grado and some great photos of their making process. Let me know what you think! http://bit.ly/gradomkr


 

 I REALLY enjoyed it... both the story and the photos.  The first one, of the SR325 sitting on the leather case, was a stimulating invitation into the rest of the article.  I was particularly pleased to encounter the pictures of Lorina, who assembled my GS1000es (I know because they were held up due to a death in her family and her attending the funeral).
  
 The evolution of the GS1000e from those (to me at least... UGLY) salad bowls was interesting.  I am always curious what the balance is between the art of Grado headphone design vs. the science of Grado headphone design.  What did they do to evolve from those salad bowls to the present GS1000e chambers?
  
 Thanks for writing it, and thanks for notifying us here.


----------



## HPiper

I just stumbled on a magnificent match. I recently bought a very old Headroom amp on ebay, partly cause I used to own one and mostly because it was going for a very low price. It has some cosmetic issues but nothing that affects the sound and my SR325E headphones have never sounded better. It is a far too much overused statement to say "it takes these to a new level" but it does<g>. I don't know any of the specifications of this amp, all I know is I love listening to music on it and the SR325's. I wonder after hearing this, why they (Headroom) quit making amps, this sounds tremendous.


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> I just stumbled on a magnificent match. I recently bought a very old Headroom amp on ebay, partly cause I used to own one and mostly because it was going for a very low price. It has some cosmetic issues but nothing that affects the sound and my SR325E headphones have never sounded better. It is a far too much overused statement to say "it takes these to a new level" but it does<g>. I don't know any of the specifications of this amp, all I know is I love listening to music on it and the SR325's. I wonder after hearing this, why they (Headroom) quit making amps, this sounds tremendous.


 
 Congratulations on the Headroom, glad you found great synergy for the 325e's, enjoy!
 How do your other HP's sound with the Headroom?


----------



## HPiper

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations on the Headroom, glad you found great synergy for the 325e's, enjoy!
> How do your other HP's sound with the Headroom?


 
 Funny you should say that, I just realized I haven't listened to anything else on it....Guess I'll need to give that a shot. Try my T1's and see if the Headroom likes high impedance as much as it appears to like low impedance phones.


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> Funny you should say that, I just realized I haven't listened to anything else on it....Guess I'll need to give that a shot. Try my T1's and see if the Headroom likes high impedance as much as it appears to like low impedance phones.


 
 I do the same thing sometimes when I buy an amp for a specific HP, I forget to try it with my other HP's. I'd like to hear how it does with the T1's. Do you still have the HD-650/700's also?


----------



## HPiper

joseph69 said:


> I do the same thing sometimes when I buy an amp for a specific HP, I forget to try it with my other HP's. I'd like to hear how it does with the T1's. Do you still have the HD-650/700's also?


 
 I still have the 650's. I sold the 700's but I have the Sennheiser HD lineup except for those, HD580/600/650/800. You could say the T1 took the place of the HD700's <g>.


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> I still have the 650's. I sold the 700's but I have the Sennheiser HD lineup except for those, HD580/600/650/800. You could say the T1 took the place of the HD700's <g>.


----------



## CH23

h20fidelity said:


> In with the new!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats!

I always manage to only do half of that. In with the new.
Out with the old is a difficult thing to do


----------



## parbaked

lizziemakes said:


> Let me know what you think! http://bit.ly/gradomkr


 
 Nice pics but couple of errors:
  
*He’s behind the launch of the 2014 e-series headphones, incorporating internal improvements in sound quality including a new distortion-reducing cable, updated housings, and gold plated plugs. The new line also features Grado’s first ever in-ear headphones.*
  
 There is no such thing as a "distortion reducing cable".
  
 Grado have always had gold plated plugs. What Jonathan did was make them all 3.5mm, which is not necessarily a good thing.
  
 Grado have had in-ear monitors for years, certainly pre-dating the e Series or Jonathan joining the company. Jonathan might have helped his Dad develop them but it was years ago and before he worked at Grado.
  
_*Who are your favorite makers?*_
*There are these chairs that have become a staple in the Grado Listening Room. Only in the past few years did I realize that they’re Eames chairs. I’ve only grown to appreciate their design and the story behind them more and more. I know it’s just a chair, but it’s a really nice chair.*
  
 The chair Jonathan is pictured in is NOT a real Eames chairs. It is a copy...whoops!
 That chair was designed by George Mulhauser for Plycraft as an affordable version of the Eames lounge chair.
 Someone should tell him...


----------



## bbophead

Well, why don't you?


----------



## parbaked

bbophead said:


> Well, why don't you?


 
 If Jonathan monitors this thread...I just did.


----------



## JoeDoe

Guess who's back!


----------



## joseph69

joedoe said:


> Guess who's back!


 
 Umm…JoeDoe???


----------



## JoeDoe

Ha ha, yes sir. Gave up head fi for Lent. I haven't listened to any of my fun toys in over a month!


----------



## joseph69

joedoe said:


> Ha ha, yes sir. Gave up head fi for Lent. I haven't listened to any of my fun toys in over a month!


 
 WOW! That takes a real strong person to do that…congratulations…I'm impressed!


----------



## JoeDoe

I'll admit I'm quite glad to be back in the loop though!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

joedoe said:


> I'll admit I'm quite glad to be back in the loop though!


 

 Glad your back Joe, are you going to be in Nashville on the 18th?


----------



## JoeDoe

wildcatsare1 said:


> Glad your back Joe, are you going to be in Nashville on the 18th?


 

 Yessir! Was a close call at first - that's the day of my fiance's bridal shower.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

joedoe said:


> Yessir! Was a close call at first - that's the day of my fiance's bridal shower.


 

 Fantastic look forward to seeing you in Spring Hill!


----------



## whirlwind

joedoe said:


> I'll admit I'm quite glad to be back in the loop though!


 
 Welcome back JoeDoe


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> I'll admit I'm quite glad to be back in the loop though!


 
  
  


wildcatsare1 said:


> Glad your back Joe, are you going to be in Nashville on the 18th?


 
  
  


joedoe said:


> Yessir! Was a close call at first - that's the day of my fiance's bridal shower.


 
 glad you're back mr collins , and see you in nashville ! (bridal showers are for girls)


----------



## lizziemakes

> Thanks for writing it, and thanks for notifying us here.


 
 Thanks for the feedback! It was a fun story to write.


----------



## lizziemakes

parbaked said:


> Nice pics but couple of errors:


 
  
 Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## HPiper

joedoe said:


> Ha ha, yes sir. Gave up head fi for Lent. I haven't listened to any of my fun toys in over a month!


 
 You are a stronger person than me. I'd have to be locked up before something like that could happen to me.


----------



## funkymartyn

My SR 225i  Came today, right out of the box which is a light pale green colour, the cables much thicker than my grado sr 325i bronze, and a little shorter....But looking inside I can see the RED drivers...does this mean they maybe the newer E type ???....there is no number on box, etc...only the sellers number on the back, serial number, etc....What do you think ?...
 Also right out of the box into my schiit magni 2 they sound  very good....and this can only get better.....was a bit light when first turned d on.....But then I squeezed the jack into my grado extension lead a bit and  wow much better......had me fooled for a bit..hopefully all ok from now on.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Red drivers began to appear in late -i series Grados before the -e series was announced.


----------



## stacker45

lizziemakes said:


> Hi Grado fans-- I just wrote a story about the Grado family, including an interview with Jonathan Grado and some great photos of their making process. Let me know what you think! http://bit.ly/gradomkr


 
  
 If I remember correctly, on one the pictrues, where Jonathan Grado is sitting in a listening room, the tower speakers behind him were made using Grado's own headphone drivers.


----------



## bootjames

stacker45 said:


> If I remember correctly, on one the pictrues, where Jonathan Grado is sitting in a listening room, the tower speakers behind him were made using Grado's own headphone drivers.




Yes I wonder if the tower is a dipole or open back.

I was thinking of trying to make a little list room for my Grado. Using a block of memory foam cut in a U shape. Then play with some duck tape to control the back wave, like a defuser corner bass tape. About 4-6 inches space on each side of the cups.

Yep I'm crazy.


----------



## CH23

stacker45 said:


> If I remember correctly, on one the pictrues, where Jonathan Grado is sitting in a listening room, the tower speakers behind him were made using Grado's own headphone drivers.




I've been dreaming of these speakers ever since i knew of their existence.

If i ever go to america, i'll make sure to try and see if i could have a listen.


----------



## one1speed

bootjames said:


> Yes I wonder if the tower is a dipole or open back.
> 
> I was thinking of trying to make a little list room for my Grado. Using a block of memory foam cut in a U shape. Then play with some duck tape to control the back wave, like a defuser corner bass tape. About 4-6 inches space on each side of the cups.
> 
> Yep I'm crazy.


 
  
 Interesting idea. Not sure this would effect the sound much (unless you sit in a corner), but what it could do is lower the noise floor around you to a positive effect. I could see working as a listening chair for open back phones. Do let us know how it goes.


----------



## stacker45

gradolove said:


> Hi everyone!
> I am new here.
> Could you compare the PS1000e to the RS1 and the PS500 and the other higher end grados?
> Thanks!


 
  
 I'll get right on it, as soon as I get some ''higher end Grados''


----------



## wormsdriver

New amp in the house!


----------



## MacedonianHero

wormsdriver said:


> New amp in the house!


 
  
 Congrats! Curious to hear what you think of the GS-1 (and how it compares to your MAD amp).


----------



## stacker45

Congrats Worms!, that is a nice rig, enjoy your new GS-1.


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> New amp in the house!


 
  
 suuuuuuuuwheeeeeeeeeeeeeeet , worms


----------



## ruthieandjohn

gradolove said:


> Hi everyone!
> I am new here.
> Could you compare the PS1000e to the RS1 and the PS500 and the other higher end grados?
> Thanks!


 

 Here is a comparison of the PS1000 to the RS1i and the Sennheiser HD 800 (almost but not quite the PS1000e and the RS1!)


----------



## wormsdriver

macedonianhero said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > New amp in the house!
> ...


 
  Super early impressions with my PS1000, well not really impressions
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, but as far as preference goes I like the MAD Ear+ better!
  
 I'm listening to a live recording right now and they are very close, both are excellent, but the Mad sounds a bit sweeter(?), not sure what the word is. A bit rounder around the edges?
  
  
 I should have some time on Saturday night for a better listening session and maybe go into it a bit further.


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> Congrats Worms!, that is a nice rig, enjoy your new GS-1.


 
  


jaywillin said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > New amp....
> ...


 
 Thanks guys!
  
 Man I need a rack to put this gear on, my desk is tiny!


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> New amp in the house!


 
 Congratulations on the GS-1!
 Very nice in Black.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






>


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > New amp in the house!
> ...


 
 Thanks!


----------



## whirlwind

Congrats on your new amp, worms.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Very nice.


----------



## kramer5150

!!!  Awesome single ended setup worms!  The GS-1 and RS1/HF1 are a GREAT pairing IMHO... for those who prefer a clear sounding, neutral amp. No definitive winner there... accuracy/neutrality versus colored musicality.
  
 I'd love to add a GS-1 to my setup some day, till' then I'm content with my PPA.
  
 Enjoy the tunes, looking forward to your further impressions


----------



## stacker45

The n.o.s RS1 serial number 2390, are in the house, and I'm happy to report, that, at first glance, they definately look like a nice, Monday morning job, not some thank God it's Friday, afternoon botched job!. If they sound as good as they look, I'm
 in for a great evening.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

YAYYYYY!

What is so encouraging is that I'll bet they have more. If it meets your high standards, it's a great source for buttoned RS1s!

YAYYYYY

Go here to post your serial number... http://www.head-fi.org/t/563628/grado-rs-series-owner-club/195#post_10828319

Mine is # 2709.


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> The n.o.s RS1 serial number 2390, are in the house, and I'm happy to report, that, at first glance, they definately look like a nice, Monday morning job, not some thank God it's Friday, afternoon botched job!. If they sound as good as they look, I'm
> in for a great evening.


 
 Beautiful sir....wish I could listen to them right now


----------



## Matro5

Just ordered some G cush pads to match with my PS500. I mainly picked them up for comfort, but of course I'm curious about the sound. 
  
 Anyone here have any impressions moving from the stock to G cush on the PS500 or other grados?


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> The n.o.s RS1 serial number 2390, are in the house, and I'm happy to report, that, at first glance, they definately look like a nice, Monday morning job, not some thank God it's Friday, afternoon botched job!. If they sound as good as they look, I'm
> in for a great evening.


 
 Very nice, congratulations and enjoy!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 


>


----------



## bbophead

matro5 said:


> Just ordered some G cush pads to match with my PS500. I mainly picked them up for comfort, but of course I'm curious about the sound.
> 
> Anyone here have any impressions moving from the stock to G cush on the PS500 or other grados?


 

 When I did that, I was as impressed with the sound as I was the comfort.


----------



## XLR8

stacker45 said:


> The n.o.s RS1 serial number 2390, are in the house, and I'm happy to report, that, at first glance, they definately look like a nice, Monday morning job, not some thank God it's Friday, afternoon botched job!. If they sound as good as they look, I'm
> in for a great evening.


 
 Excellente... congratutz...I always wanted a RS1 original. Envy hat off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I will toast to DAT by listening to my Rs1i's 
  
 How do they sound?


----------



## stacker45

xlr8 said:


> Excellente... congratutz...I always wanted a RS1 original. Envy hat off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I havent listen to them yet, I'm doing laundry, and I have clothes with zippers in the dryer, and it's making too much noise.
  
 I'll post my first impressions tomorrow.


----------



## stacker45

Me too!, my damn clothes dryer is making too much noise.


----------



## XLR8

stacker45 said:


> I havent listen to them yet, I'm doing laundry, and I have clothes with zippers in the dryer, and it's making too much noise.
> 
> I'll post my first impressions tomorrow.


 

 hahahahah
 Well clean zem clothes and puts da beer in da hand and sit bak and relax with dem Grados... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Looking forward to your comments


----------



## stacker45

xlr8 said:


> hahahahah
> Well clean zem clothes and puts da beer in da hand and sit bak and relax with dem Grados...
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Call me crazy, but ever since I've placed the order for my RS1, I haven't once listened to either of my three 1000 Grados, heck, I didn't even touch my Bushmills X, only my SR80i. All that, to give the RS1, maximum chance to WOW! me.
 It won't be long, only 19 minutes remaining.


----------



## kramer5150

stacker45 said:


> Me too!, my damn clothes dryer is making too much noise.


 
 LOL... I thought I was the only one with that peeve... Ka-Chunk-Ka-Chunk-Ka-Chunk!!


----------



## rovopio

woww congratulations for the new purchase, it's beautiful indeed!


----------



## Matro5

bbophead said:


> When I did that, I was as impressed with the sound as I was the comfort.




Good to know! It seems a little crazy to me to spend 45 bucks on two pieces of foam, so I'd be happy to find I share your impressions.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I havent listen to them yet, I'm doing laundry, and I have clothes with zippers in the dryer, and it's making too much noise.


 


stacker45 said:


> Me too!, my damn clothes dryer is making too much noise.


 
  Its OK to talk too yourself…but when you start answering yourself, 
  there is something definitely wrong!


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> Congrats on your new amp, worms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


kramer5150 said:


> !!!  Awesome single ended setup worms!  The GS-1 and RS1/HF1 are a GREAT pairing IMHO... for those who prefer a clear sounding, neutral amp. No definitive winner there... accuracy/neutrality versus colored musicality.
> 
> I'd love to add a GS-1 to my setup some day, till' then I'm content with my PPA.
> 
> Enjoy the tunes, looking forward to your further impressions


 
  
 Thanks guys! I'll have to try the Rs1's on it soon!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





stacker45 said:


> The n.o.s RS1 serial number 2390, are in the house, and I'm happy to report, that, at first glance, they definately look like a nice, Monday morning job, not some thank God it's Friday, afternoon botched job!. If they sound as good as they look, I'm
> in for a great evening.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 NICE!


joseph69 said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > I havent listen to them yet, I'm doing laundry, and I have clothes with zippers in the dryer, and it's making too much noise.
> ...


 





 haha, I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## borrego

Are the L-cush foams holding up just fine?


----------



## jaywillin

some tunes to go along with my coffee


----------



## whirlwind

Getting my Albert Collins strut on


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Its OK to talk too yourself…but when you start answering yourself,
> there is something definitely wrong!


 
  
 You're right Joseph, there is something wrong. My pain medication makes me tired, and a bit confused sometimes, especially at night. I remember, after reading XLR8's post number 24109, I was thinking, ''me too'', so I basically answered XLR8 twice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It's reassuring to know that you're keeping an eye on me


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> You're right Joseph, there is something wrong. My pain medication makes me tired, and a bit confused sometimes, especially at night. I remember, after reading XLR8's post number 24109, I was thinking, ''me too'', so I basically answered XLR8 twice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'm watching you, and its all good!


----------



## wormsdriver

I got a very random gift from my better half early yesterday afternoon:

  
 and here I thought she would never by me some Grados, shame on me!


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> I got a very random gift from my better half early yesterday afternoon:
> 
> 
> and here I thought she would never by me some Grados, shame on me!


 
 Ha ha.....she fooled you


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> I got a very random gift from my better half early yesterday afternoon:
> 
> 
> and here I thought she would never by me some Grados, shame on me!


 
 she's a keeper !


----------



## CH23

wormsdriver said:


> I got a very random gift from my better half early yesterday afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> and here I thought she would never by me some Grados, shame on me!




Sweet!

So how do they sound?


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > I got a very random gift from my better half early yesterday afternoon:
> ...


 




  


jaywillin said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > I got a very random gift from my better half early yesterday afternoon:
> ...


 
 I'm buying her a house, she buys me a T-shirt! gotta love her! <3


----------



## whirlwind

^   it is the thought that counts  ^


----------



## wormsdriver

ch23 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > I got a very random gift from my better half early yesterday afternoon:
> ...


 
 I don't know yet, but my fellow Grado fans are green with envy!


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> ^   it is the thought that counts  ^


 
 I gotta admit, I REALLY love the little things she gives me. It surprises the hell outta me sometimes that she's actually listening to me!


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> I'm buying her a house, she buys me a T-shirt! gotta love her! <3


 
 and she thinks its a fair trade right ? lol
  
 "i bought a house and all i got was this damn t-shirt !"


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > I'm buying her a house, she buys me a T-shirt! gotta love her! <3
> ...


 
 You should get a t-shirt made , with those exact words on it.


----------



## wormsdriver

^^^you read my mind!


----------



## whirlwind

This should take up a couple of hours of peoples free time today


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > I'm buying her a house, she buys me a T-shirt! gotta love her! <3
> ...


 
 she has the "I had your KIDS!!!" ace in the hole card to play, I ain't  bringing that up!


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > wormsdriver said:
> ...


 
 Yeah.....GREAT CHOICE.....Don't bring that up !


----------



## jaywillin

two words  "YES DEAR"


----------



## wormsdriver

Hey @whirlwind, great choice on the Joe B. concert you posted, the whole bands sounds great!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Damn, maybe one more song. I NEED TO GO TO SLEEP ALREADY!
  
 wifey ain't gonna be to pleased when she wakes up and sees I haven't gone to bed yet!


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> two words  "YES DEAR"


 
 Si, mi Amor!


----------



## wormsdriver

So I've gotten some new gear in and needed so more space, since I'm still living in an apartment and have a small desk. I didn't really want to buy any furniture till I move, so I made myself a little make-shift audio rack for my gear from a bench in my kids room! whadda you guys think!? Not too shabby, eh?

  
*Kid repellent material!*

  
  
 No kids or kids feelings were hurt doing this little project!


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> Hey @whirlwind, great choice on the Joe B. concert you posted, the whole bands sounds great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 thanks, yeah, it is a great show, love Reese on the piano!
  


wormsdriver said:


> So I've gotten some new gear in and needed so more space, since I'm still living in an apartment and have a small desk. I didn't really want to buy any furniture till I move, so I made myself a little make-shift audio rack for my gear from a bench in my kids room! whadda you guys think!? Not too shabby, eh?
> 
> 
> *Kid repellent material!*
> ...


 
 Nice.....I spy a Bottlehead Crack


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> So I've gotten some new gear in and needed so more space, since I'm still living in an apartment and have a small desk. I didn't really want to buy any furniture till I move, so I made myself a little make-shift audio rack for my gear from a bench in my kids room! whadda you guys think!? Not too shabby, eh?
> 
> 
> *Kid repellent material!*
> ...


 
 well that's quite a bit of alright !


----------



## stacker45

whirlwind said:


> ^   it is the thought that counts  ^


 
  
 Wow! what a cruel thing to say to someone. I mean, why would you say something like that?, don't you like the color?. Or maybe it's because the image doesn't contain enough details for you!. Oh! I know, it's the fact that it's a simple T-shirt, isn't it?. Why don't you just come out and say it. Come on, tell him, tell Worms that his girlfriend should've given him one of those snobby, Polo Shirts, with a pretty, microscopic, embroidederie, of a pair of PS1000e, that's made of ultra rare silk, only found in some remote part of the world.
  
 The present that Wormsdriver's girlfriend gave him, may not be up to your high standards, but like I always say,
  
 It's the thought that counts!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

@wormsdriver
  
 That is a great rack.  I've been struggling with the same problem, and I only have the width of about half of the standard 19" rack, as I want to put it between the two chairs where my wife and I sit.  No one has much like that... 11" wide, 11" deep, 24" tall, multiple shelves, no back or sides.  I wonder if I need to build, as you did.  Do you have a bench saw?  Any saw at all?  Or all made from that existing bench with no re sizing of pieces?  Good job!


----------



## Krutsch

wormsdriver said:


> So I've gotten some new gear in and needed so more space, since I'm *still living in an apartment and have a small desk. I didn't really want to buy any furniture till I move*, so I made myself a little make-shift audio rack for my gear from a bench in my kids room! whadda you guys think!? Not too shabby, eh?


 
  
 Well played... remember: Head-Fi comes first, when making your new nest.


----------



## Krutsch

Taking a break from Senns and tubes; back to solid state and Grado, with technical death metal to ease the transition.
  
 It's great to be back...


----------



## rovopio

my flat pads arrived in 19 days. thanks a lot everybody!!!


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > ^   it is the thought that counts  ^
> ...


 
 I believe the material is called Unobtanium!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


ruthieandjohn said:


> @wormsdriver
> 
> That is a great rack.  I've been struggling with the same problem, and I only have the width of about half of the standard 19" rack, as I want to put it between the two chairs where my wife and I sit.  No one has much like that... 11" wide, 11" deep, 24" tall, multiple shelves, no back or sides.  I wonder if I need to build, as you did.  Do you have a bench saw?  Any saw at all?  Or all made from that existing bench with no re sizing of pieces?  Good job!


 
 Only tools required was flipping the bench over on it's side!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I believe we bought this one at Target, for under $50, I'm sure. Here's a little mock up to maybe help visualize it as a bench:

  
  


krutsch said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > So I've gotten some new gear in and needed so more space, since I'm *still living in an apartment and have a small desk. I didn't really want to buy any furniture till I move*, so I made myself a little make-shift audio rack for my gear from a bench in my kids room! whadda you guys think!? Not too shabby, eh?
> ...


 
 Ha! I know right!


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> my flat pads arrived in 19 days. thanks a lot everybody!!!


 
 So how do you like them?


----------



## bpcans

krutsch said:


> Taking a break from Senns and tubes; back to solid state and Grado, with technical death metal to ease the transition.
> 
> It's great to be back...


Kinda went tube crazy there for a minute didn't cha'? You'll be okay for a little while, maybe.


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> So how do you like them?



 


bass quantity increased but they make the 325e midrange less thick, comfort increased maybe 50%, i'm not sure yet about treble, have to see how my ears react to them over several hours or days first...


----------



## jaywillin

i got a grado on the way ! (225e)  can't wait
  
 i DO NOT like being gradoless !


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> i got a grado on the way ! (225e)  can't wait
> 
> i DO NOT like being gradoless !


 
 congrats Jay! I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on it. I haven't seen any comments on here about the sr225e.


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > So how do you like them?
> ...


 
 Ok, at least their more comfortable for you, and the high frequencies should be less…but I definitely found the mid-range too be thicker with the Flat Pads.
  


jaywillin said:


> i got a grado on the way ! (225e)  can't wait
> i DO NOT like being gradoless !


 
 Congratulations…again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I thought you got a pair of Grados not too long ago???


----------



## HPiper

jaywillin said:


> i got a grado on the way ! (225e)  can't wait
> 
> i DO NOT like being gradoless !


 
 Nobody does...hope you learned your lessen <g>


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Ok, at least their more comfortable for you, and the high frequencies should be less…but I definitely found the mid-range too be thicker with the Flat Pads.
> 
> Congratulations…again!
> I thought you got a pair of Grados not too long ago??? :confused_face_2:



yeah i had an rs1i, but sold it a little while ago, to help fund the closed headphone ,which i haven't gotten yet


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> yeah i had an rs1i, but sold it a little while ago, to help fund the closed headphone ,which i haven't gotten yet


 
 Very hard to keep up with you!
 I'll tell you…you've have experiences with so many different HP's/amps, which is really a great thing.
 What closed back HP are you waiting for?


----------



## Krutsch

bpcans said:


> *Kinda went tube crazy there for a minute didn't cha'?* You'll be okay for a little while, maybe.


 
  
 Just a little bit...


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Very hard to keep up with you!
> I'll tell you…you've have experiences with so many different HP's/amps, which is really a great thing.
> What closed back HP are you waiting for?


 
 noting in particular, just don't want to spend a lot, just find a good deal on something decent


----------



## whirlwind

krutsch said:


> bpcans said:
> 
> 
> > *Kinda went tube crazy there for a minute didn't cha'?* You'll be okay for a little while, maybe.
> ...


 




  
 Very Nice!


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> Ok, at least their more comfortable for you, and the high frequencies should be less…but I definitely found the mid-range too be thicker with the Flat Pads.
> 
> Congratulations…again!
> 
> ...



 


i'm not sure yet about the midrange, maybe it is thicker... it's noticably less airy in the treble though. yeah the comfort works for me, i think on comfort alone, if one is going to have Grado as their main pair for a long-listening session, flat pads is a good buy.


----------



## joseph69

Anybody here using Amazon Prime too stream music? I know its 320-kbps, but* I have* *some 256-kbps files that sound great (others **lie schiit)*…and not to mention, I will get Free 2-day shipping on purchases, and its only $99.00 a year? I know you also get movies/books but I don't watch movies, but the books are a good thing.
 I also had Tidal ($20.00 a month) for a couple of months, and not everything sounded great. I compared some Cd tracks I have to the same Tidal tracks, and in a lot of cases the Cd clearly sounded better too me.


----------



## joseph69

Scratch my above post.


----------



## jaywillin

heads up guys !! 
  
 http://app.audiogon.com/listings/over-ear-grado-gs1000e-2015-04-14-headphones-10027-new-york-ny--2


----------



## whirlwind

that is a great price....go get them guys


----------



## Eric510

Hey everyone. 
I'm a newbie around these parts but I feel compeled to post about my recent opinions about my GS1000e's. 
I bought them for myself in January after having a 15 year love affair with my SR80's. I've always dreamed about getting a pair of GS1000's and now was the time. 
When I first received them I was blown away by how huge/beautiful they were. The sound, however, left a little to be desired. I definitely saw the potential, but at $1000.... I had a bit of buyers remorse. About a month later I bought a pair of LCD-2's and after my initial listening session, totally intended on selling my GS1000e's. The LCD-2's were that good. 
Here I am, about 2 months later soooo glad I held onto my GS1000e's. I broke them in; gave them the time they deserve... And, I couldn't be happier. I knew they needed time - I knew they developed over time.... But knowing that, I still came VERY close to selling them to recoup some $$$ on the LCD-2 purchase. Don't get me wrong, the LCD-2's are incedible. But I think the two cans complement each other so well... They're both very different beasts and I'm so glad to own both. 

Anyhow... Just felt I should share. 
I rarely hear anyone show love to the GS1000e's - I'm sure it's because they're just not that common and not 'cause people don't like them. Anyone that's considering the purchase - do it! Just make sure you're in it for the long haul... They really do improve with time.


----------



## whirlwind

eric510 said:


> Hey everyone.
> I'm a newbie around these parts but I feel compeled to post about my recent opinions about my GS1000e's.
> I bought them for myself in January after having a 15 year love affair with my SR80's. I've always dreamed about getting a pair of GS1000's and now was the time.
> When I first received them I was blown away by how huge/beautiful they were. The sound, however, left a little to be desired. I definitely saw the potential, but at $1000.... I had a bit of buyers remorse. About a month later I bought a pair of LCD-2's and after my initial listening session, totally intended on selling my GS1000e's. The LCD-2's were that good.
> ...


 
 Yeah those two cans should compliment each other real well.
  
 Two opposite cans make the best compliment, IMHO.
  
 Congrats on owning both of those.


----------



## jaywillin

eric510 said:


> Hey everyone.
> I'm a newbie around these parts but I feel compeled to post about my recent opinions about my GS1000e's.
> I bought them for myself in January after having a 15 year love affair with my SR80's. I've always dreamed about getting a pair of GS1000's and now was the time.
> When I first received them I was blown away by how huge/beautiful they were. The sound, however, left a little to be desired. I definitely saw the potential, but at $1000.... I had a bit of buyers remorse. About a month later I bought a pair of LCD-2's and after my initial listening session, totally intended on selling my GS1000e's. The LCD-2's were that good.
> ...


 
 i've had both, at the same time, and couldn't agree more, i'm a huge fan of both


----------



## stacker45

Just thought I'd share my first impressions, about my recently aquired n.o.s. RS1. My first experience with Grado was with the RS1 twelve years ago. They amazed me then, and they still do today. The thing that impressed me most about them, is their bass, I didn"t expect them to go that low. of course, the mids are rich and detailed, and the treble is sweet and very extended.
  
 Last year, I gave the RS1i a try, and I ended up taking them back, preferring my Bushmills to them. This time it's different, these old school RS1 are giving the Bushmills a run for their money. I didn't do a side by side comparison, but the RS1 sound signature is definately in the same ballpark.
  
 It's no secret that Grados can have significant sample to sample differences, that's why I usually buy my headphones new, from my dealer. This way, I can see examine the headphones, before I leave the store.. The only exeption were my Bushmills, but I figured that since they were a limited edition, Grado would"ve uped their game a little, and they did, actually, my Bushmills look great.Well, I am happy to report that even after much scrutiny, my RS1 are flawless. I have noticed that the first generation RS1 were generally better finished than the i serie that followed. I"m not saying that there aren"t some nicely finished RS1i out there, there are, but I just mean generaly speaking. 
  
 Now I can see why the original RS1 have such a strong following, they have this addictive sound signature, that makes it very hard for you to take them off. These new, old, buttoned RS1, are keepers for sure.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

eric510 said:


> Here I am, about 2 months later soooo glad I held onto my GS1000e's. I broke them in; gave them the time they deserve... And, I couldn't be happier. I knew they needed time - I knew they developed over time.... But knowing that, I still came VERY close to selling them to recoup some $$$ on the LCD-2 purchase. Don't get me wrong, the LCD-2's are incedible. But I think the two cans complement each other so well... They're both very different beasts and I'm so glad to own both.
> 
> Anyhow... Just felt I should share.
> I rarely hear anyone show love to the GS1000e's - I'm sure it's because they're just not that common and not 'cause people don't like them. Anyone that's considering the purchase - do it! Just make sure you're in it for the long haul... They really do improve with time.


 
 GS1000es are said to be known for requiring burn-in. The Todd The Vinyl Junkie (TTVF) Loaner Program produced at least one review, from @HK_sends,  that saw them change as he used them through the 1-week period that he was allotted.  He mentions it in his review here:  http://www.head-fi.org/products/grado-gs1000e/reviews/11424
  
 That was last June.  I bought my brand new pair just four weeks ago  (I know that they were just made, as they were ordered from Grado, overdue, and delayed because of a family funeral).
  
 MY GS-1000es sounded beautiful when I first got them, and they have not changed in the intervening 4 weeks. 
  
 Wouldn't it be mind blowing if Grado (and other manufacturers) actually burned in their headphones for about 30 hours before sending them out?  I think that may have happened to mine!


----------



## wormsdriver

Excellent @stacker45, welcome to the "Classic Rs1 Club" club!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> .Well, I am happy to report that even after much scrutiny, my RS1 are flawless. I have noticed that the first generation RS1 were generally better finished than the i serie that followed. I"m not saying that there aren"t some nicely finished RS1i out there, there are, but I just mean generaly speaking.
> Now I can see why the original RS1 have such a strong following, they have this addictive sound signature, that makes it very hard for you to take them off. These new, old, buttoned RS1, are keepers for sure.


 
@stacker45  I am SOOO glad that you like them, and that they were in FLAWLESS condition.  I have been eagerly awaiting your response to them for the days that you've had them.  I'm delighted that you are delighted!


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > .Well, I am happy to report that even after much scrutiny, my RS1 are flawless. I have noticed that the first generation RS1 were generally better finished than the i serie that followed. I"m not saying that there aren"t some nicely finished RS1i out there, there are, but I just mean generaly speaking.
> ...




I think I felt the same way about it, well put k&j.


----------



## Eric510

ruthieandjohn said:


> GS1000es are said to be known for requiring burn-in. The Todd The Vinyl Junkie (TTVF) Loaner Program produced at least one review, from @HK_sends,  that saw them change as he used them through the 1-week period that he was allotted.  He mentions it in his review here:  http://www.head-fi.org/products/grado-gs1000e/reviews/11424
> 
> That was last June.  I bought my brand new pair just four weeks ago  (I know that they were just made, as they were ordered from Grado, overdue, and delayed because of a family funeral).
> 
> ...


 

 Yep, I read that review leading up to my purchase, and it was a big factor in me taking the $1k plunge. 
 That being said, I'm not too bummed about Grado not burning these in. I'd rather embark on that journey myself. I ONLY saying that, based on the fact that Grado is upfront about it with every GS1000e they sell. They go out of their way to mention it on the literature they pack in with these cans. I really appreciate that - it takes the mystery out of the experience. Sure... spending this kind of money on something that needs upwards of 20-30 hours to open up before enjoying it to it's potential, is tough... but they're honest and upfront about it at least. I'm Soooo glad I put in the time.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> @stacker45  I am SOOO glad that you like them, and that they were in FLAWLESS condition.  I have been eagerly awaiting your response to them for the days that you've had them.  I'm delighted that you are delighted!


 
  


wormsdriver said:


> I think I felt the same way about it, well put k&j.


 
  
 Thanks guys, I still can't believe that I was able to buy a brand new pair of RS1, six years after they've been discontinued. of course, if it wasn't for kayandjohn, I wouldn't be enjoying these wonderful headphones right now. 
  
 I thought I'd take a few pictrues. The first one, is of a stand that I've made a while back. I know that my carpenter skills suck, but I don't want to spend a lot of money on headphone stands.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                I
 I also took a pictrue of the RS1 next to the Bushmills. The last two pics show some temporary stands that I made using clothes hangers, both of these took literally less than 10 minutes to make. I usually use the banana stand in the third pic for my SR80e, but for my wooden headphones, I like to have color matching wooden stands.


----------



## stacker45

eric510 said:


> Yep, I read that review leading up to my purchase, and it was a big factor in me taking the $1k plunge.
> That being said, I'm not too bummed about Grado not burning these in. I'd rather embark on that journey myself. I ONLY saying that, based on the fact that Grado is upfront about it with every GS1000e they sell. They go out of their way to mention it on the literature they pack in with these cans. I really appreciate that - it takes the mystery out of the experience. Sure... spending this kind of money on something that needs upwards of 20-30 hours to open up before enjoying it to it's potential, is tough... but they're honest and upfront about it at least. I'm Soooo glad I put in the time.


 
  
 I'm happy for you. The GS1000 were the first Grados that I've bought, and I remember noticing a slight change for the better after about 50 hours or so.


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> heads up guys !!
> 
> http://app.audiogon.com/listings/over-ear-grado-gs1000e-2015-04-14-headphones-10027-new-york-ny--2


 
 well Jay, looks like your EVIL plan to have some other poor Grado Fan Club member
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 with a weaker will and itchy trigger finger buy these and take the temptation away worked! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


stacker45 said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > @stacker45  I am SOOO glad that you like them, and that they were in FLAWLESS condition.  I have been eagerly awaiting your response to them for the days that you've had them.  I'm delighted that you are delighted!
> ...


 
 Nice!


----------



## XLR8

stacker45 said:


> Thanks guys, I still can't believe that I was able to buy a brand new pair of RS1, six years after they've been discontinued. of course, if it wasn't for kayandjohn, I wouldn't be enjoying these wonderful headphones right now.
> 
> I thought I'd take a few pictrues. The first one, is of a stand that I've made a while back. I know that my carpenter skills suck, but I don't want to spend a lot of money on headphone stands.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                I
> I also took a pictrue of the RS1 next to the Bushmills. The last two pics show some temporary stands that I made using clothes hangers, both of these took literally less than 10 minutes to make. I usually use the banana stand in the third pic for my SR80e, but for my wooden headphones, I like to have color matching wooden stands.


 
 Lovely stuff and thanks for the review.
 Very envious


----------



## whirlwind

Quote:


wormsdriver said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > heads up guys !!
> ...


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > ruthieandjohn said:
> ...


----------



## wormsdriver

^^Ha! just when I was getting ready to trim the herd, Jay comes along and disrupts everything! EVERYTHING!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ...jk


----------



## wormsdriver

> heads up guys !!
> 
> http://app.audiogon.com/listings/over-ear-grado-gs1000e-2015-04-14-headphones-10027-new-york-ny--2


 
  
  
 Quote:
  


whirlwind said:


> that is a great price....go get them guys


 
 Aha, I see you where of no help either @whirlwind!!!  you guys oughta be ashamed of yourselves!


----------



## wormsdriver




----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> ^^Ha! just when I was getting ready to trim the herd, Jay comes along and disrupts everything! EVERYTHING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


wormsdriver said:


> Aha, I see you where of no help either @whirlwind!!!  you guys oughta be ashamed of yourselves!


 
 just call us "the evil alliance"


----------



## wormsdriver

> Originally Posted by *jaywillin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just call us "the *evil alliance*"


 
  Ha! the first thing I thought of when you said that was EVIL TWINS, so this popped in my head
  


Spoiler: Warning: PURE EVIL!


----------



## wormsdriver

@jaywillin I think I'll return the favor and offer you my PS500e for a Grado FanClub Discount!


----------



## whirlwind

That was a sweet deal on those GS1000e
  
 Jay found a great deal there, glad you were able to cash in on them, worms.
  
 You have a great arsenal of Grado's, to say the least.


----------



## jaywillin

yeah, it's good that one of the family got them


----------



## wormsdriver

Thanks guys! I was already eyeing those Ps1000 since yesterday on Agon. Funny thing is I was just about to start selling most stuff, the Gs1ki being one of them!
  
 guess I'll keep it till the Gs1ke gets here just to here 'em side by side.


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> Thanks guys! I was already eyeing those Ps1000 since yesterday on Agon. Funny thing is I was just about to start selling most stuff, the Gs1ki being one of them!
> 
> guess I'll keep it till the Gs1ke gets here just to here 'em side by side.


 
 i think you'll be impressed


----------



## wormsdriver

> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys! I was already eyeing those Ps1000 since yesterday on Agon. Funny thing is I was just about to start selling most stuff, the Gs1ki being one of them!
> ...


 
 Yes Sir, I believe you! 
  
 can't wait!


----------



## wormsdriver

Btw, that really was a great deal. Thanks for posting it here Jay! If I ever decide to sell them, you got first dibs on the price I paid for 'em!


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> ^^Ha! just when I was getting ready to trim the herd, Jay comes along and disrupts everything! EVERYTHING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ha ha


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> Btw, that really was a great deal. Thanks for posting it here Jay! If I ever decide to sell them, you got first dibs on the price I paid for 'em!


 
 that might be worth break the bank for ! i almost did before i let everyone know


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Btw, that really was a great deal. Thanks for posting it here Jay! If I ever decide to sell them, you got first dibs on the price I paid for 'em!
> ...


 
 I can see the image in my brain....of your index finger , twitching  on the left click button of your mouse


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> I can see the image in my brain....of your index finger , twitching  on the left click button of your mouse


 
 with sweat on my forehead


----------



## wormsdriver

haha! man I was secretly hoping somebody would beat me to them, while I was making a bid for them!


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> haha! man I was secretly hoping somebody would beat me to them, while I was making a bid for them!


 
 Ha!


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I can see the image in my brain....of your index finger , twitching  on the left click button of your mouse
> ...


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


>


 
 'xactly !


----------



## jaywillin

and my drinking problem returned !


----------



## wormsdriver

^^bahahaha. I love that line!


----------



## jaywillin

^^^ surely YOU can't be serious" ?
  
 i left out the you


----------



## wormsdriver

I am serious! ...and don't call me surely


----------



## wormsdriver




----------



## jaywillin

what kind of headphones are they wearing ? they aren't grado's !
  
 joey, have you ever been in a turkish prison ?


----------



## bbophead

Wooden you?
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlMrzKhuomI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ngs428

I just picked up the 325e! What case would be best? I found the following based on a previous recommendation and best sellers on Amazon.com.

Grado SKU: 4E-CASEBK $40
http://www.4ourears.net/hard_shell_headphone_case_p/4e-casebk.htm

EarZonk Deluxe Leatherette Travel Case for Grado Headphones $20
http://www.amazon.com/EarZonk-Deluxe-Leatherette-Travel-Headphones/dp/B00OM1R9X4/ref=pd_sim_e_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=18KACXVG2WV5AR04Y3VF

Geekria Hard carry case $18
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KCF8D0C?ie=UTF8&at=&force-full-site=1&ref_=aw_bottom_links


----------



## JoeDoe

They're all comparable. The EZ case comes with a better cable storage AND some spare L cushes. I'd probably go that route.


----------



## jaywillin

they're heeeeeeeeere !


----------



## JoeDoe

Woo! Look at them stripes!


----------



## jaywillin

pretty cool huh ?


----------



## JoeDoe

jaywillin said:


> pretty cool huh ?




Kind of wood is that?


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Kind of wood is that?


 
 zebrawood


----------



## CH23

jaywillin said:


> they're heeeeeeeeere !




I just exclaimed an "oh!" In the most 18+ manner nobody ever heard.

You make me want things i didn't know i needed. That looks so good. Wow.


----------



## jaywillin

ch23 said:


> I just exclaimed an "oh!" In the most 18+ manner nobody ever heard.
> 
> You make me want things i didn't know i needed. That looks so good. Wow.


 
 i had no plans to get a 225e , much less one that was kinda pricey, but at first sight, i knew i must have these !


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> they're heeeeeeeeere !


 
 Jay, those are some of the sweetest cups I have ever laid my eyes on!
  
 Congrats big time.
  
 Can't wait for you to tell about the sound and compare them to the 325e


----------



## joseph69

I received the 6F8G adapters for the WA6 from Glenn this afternoon, so figured I'd post some photos of them with the 596 warming up for tonights listening session with the RS-1i's. They're a bit blurry, but they'll do.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> I received the 6F8G adapters for the WA6 from Glenn this afternoon, so figured I'd post some photos of them with the 596 warming up for tonights listening session with the RS-1i's. They're a bit blurry, but they'll do.


 
 Very nice, Joseph.
  
 I have just bought some 6F8G's myself....but they have not arrived yet.
  
 Can't wait to hear your impressions


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Very nice, Joseph.
> I have just bought some 6F8G's myself....but they have not arrived yet.
> Can't wait to hear your impressions


 
 Thank you!
 I didn't know you had the WA6…or does the MAD/LD-1+ accept them also (don't see the WA6 in your profile)?
 Did you purchase adapters from Glenn?


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice, Joseph.
> ...


 
 No, I do not own a WA6
  
 I am still waiting for my custom OTL from Glenn....but I have been purchasing some tubes while I wait, so I will have plenty of tube rolling options from the word go.
  
 I am correct in thinking those are National union 6FG8 ?
  
 Yeah, Glenn will be sending me an adapter with my amp.
  
 Looking forward to your impressions with this set up


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Jay, those are some of the sweetest cups I have ever laid my eyes on!
> 
> Congrats big time.
> 
> Can't wait for you to tell about the sound and compare them to the 325e


 
 just first impressions of course,most everyone is probably aware of how most say the 325e is super, well, if funds are a little tighter, you won't be missing out on very much by getting the 225e
 VERY impressed right from the get go !


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I received the 6F8G adapters for the WA6 from Glenn this afternoon, so figured I'd post some photos of them with the 596 warming up for tonights listening session with the RS-1i's. They're a bit blurry, but they'll do.


 
 i'd sure like to hook up my 225 to your wa6, they'd be quite the stunning pair !


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> No, I do not own a WA6
> 
> I am still waiting for my custom OTL from Glenn....but I have been purchasing some tubes while I wait, so I will have plenty of tube rolling options from the word go.
> 
> ...


 
 oh come on joe, you're hoarding tubes !!


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Jay, those are some of the sweetest cups I have ever laid my eyes on!
> ...


 
 Very nice.
  
 That zebra wood is the bomb.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Very nice.
> 
> That zebra wood is the bomb.


 
 these just may be the ones i keep for a while


----------



## whirlwind

You can do it.....when you are done listening to them.....lock them up in a home safe....away from yourself  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You inspired me....I am jamming to some Joan Jett with my 225i


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> I received the 6F8G adapters for the WA6 from Glenn this afternoon, so figured I'd post some photos of them with the 596 warming up for tonights listening session with the RS-1i's. They're a bit blurry, but they'll do.


 
  
 Nice setup!


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> these just may be the ones i keep for a while


 
  
  
 Define, a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm kidding of course. I'm in no position to talk, in fact, today I have bought the same color of purse, to go with my new, old shoes, or if you prefer, I pulled the triger on a new RA-1, to match my new old RS-1.
  
 I'm at such an advance stage of the desiese, that I even asked my salesman to call the Grado rep, and ask her to bring the darkest colored, battery powered RA-1 that she could get her hands on, hoping that it will match my very dark RS1. Now, if that's not crazy, I don't know what is.


----------



## stacker45

whirlwind said:


> You can do it.....when you are done listening to them.....lock them up in a home safe....away from yourself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Whoa!, Joan Jett, I saw him dancin there by the record machine, I knew he must've been about seventeen,,,La La La...
  
 Man, this brings me back, I was about fifteen years old, listening to her on my boombox, in the park, with my friends, those were good time!.


----------



## wormsdriver

seems like I haven't heard my ps1k in a few days, so as soon as I got a chance I put 'em on and the first track lands on this:

  
 Man, screw** awesome! The Ps1k and the Rs1 are definitely my headphones! whatever else I buy is just to demo, I don't want anything else!


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> I'm kidding of course. I'm in no position to talk, in fact, today I have bought the same color of purse, to go with my new, old shoes, or if you prefer, I pulled the triger on a new RA-1, to match my new old RS-1.
> 
> I'm at such an advance stage of the desiese, that I even asked my salesman to call the Grado rep, and ask her to bring the darkest colored, battery powered RA-1 that she could get her hands on, hoping that it will match my very dark RS1. Now, if that's not crazy, I don't know what is.


 
 congrats on the Ra-1. Perfect amp for the Rs1. Both sonically and visually! just a beatiful pair!


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> congrats on the Ra-1. Perfect amp for the Rs1. Both sonically and visually! just a beatiful pair!


 
  
 Thanks Worms, I just hope I did the right thing by getting the battery powered model. I just figured that it might be a bit quieter than the AC model.


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> Nice setup!


 
 Thank you very much!
 Does one of my amps look real familiar?
 Hope your enjoying the GS-1 as much as I do.
 BTW, I see the seller has regrets, and is looking for another one.
  


stacker45 said:


> I pulled the trigger on a new RA-1, to match my new old RS-1.
> 
> I'm at such an advance stage of the desiese, that I even asked my salesman to call the Grado rep, and ask her to bring the darkest colored, battery powered RA-1 that she could get her hands on, hoping that it will match my very dark RS1. Now, if that's not crazy, I don't know what is.


 
 Congratulations on your RA-1!
 And no, thats not crazy in any way!
  


wormsdriver said:


> The Ps1k and the Rs1 are definitely my headphones! whatever else I buy is just to demo, I don't want anything else!


 
 1000%
 I couldn't agree with you more on all of the above!!!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Thank you very much!
> Does one of my amps look real familiar?
> Hope your enjoying the GS-1 as much as I do.
> BTW, I see the seller has regrets, and is looking for another one.
> ...


 

 Well (blushing), *I* had always thought that your avatar was of a cute little red-and-white tugboat, with a red roof on the wheelhouse.  Then when you posted some bigger pictures of it a few posts back, it looks more like an amp (after you added those white doodads (official part name) on the top of the tubes).
  
 Oh well!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Thanks Worms, I just hope I did the right thing by getting the battery powered model. I just figured that it might be a bit quieter than the AC model.


 

 My RA1 is battery powered, and indeed if you look long and hard you can find some posts on the forum that say the battery powered one is quieter than the AC model.  I got some rechargeable 9V batteries and a recharger, so I have one pair in the amp and one charged to replace.
  
 Just remember... if your sound quality degrades, change your batteries.  You do NOT get a warning by the amp light getting dimmer.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Well (blushing), *I* had always thought that your avatar was of a cute little red-and-white tugboat, with a red roof on the wheelhouse.  Then when you posted some bigger pictures of it a few posts back, it looks more like an amp (after you added those white doodads (official part name) on the top of the tubes).
> 
> Oh well!


 
 Its a red & silver tugboat, but now it has white sails on it too.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> No, I do not own a WA6
> I am still waiting for my custom OTL from Glenn....but I have been purchasing some tubes while I wait, so I will have plenty of tube rolling options from the word go.
> I am correct in thinking those are National union 6FG8 ?
> Yeah, Glenn will be sending me an adapter with my amp.
> Looking forward to your impressions with this set up


 
 Yes, I realized a little while after my post that your waiting on a Glenn OTL amp, thats why you ordered the 6F8G's.
 Yes, the tubes are NU-6F8G.
 My initial impression are these tubes sound very nice without burn-in…but as of now, they are the only tubes I ever put in the WA6 which have a slight hum through the HP's, but I'm sure this will go away, I hope.
 I can't wait until you get your amp!!!
  


jaywillin said:


> i'd sure like to hook up my 225 to your wa6, they'd be quite the stunning pair !


 
 Thanks…I use my 325is's with the WA6 also and they sound very nice paired together.


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > congrats on the Ra-1. Perfect amp for the Rs1. Both sonically and visually! just a beatiful pair!
> ...


 
 I love my battery powered one. The batteries last me a very very long time and i really appreciate the portability, it comes in really handy!
  


joseph69 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Nice setup!
> ...


 
 Killer Amp that Gs-1. KILLER! Absolutely loving it right now! I feel bad about the seller, I told him, if I ever sell it, I'd give him first dibs and for the same insane price he sold it to me (of course).
  
 unfortunately for him, I don't see myself getting rid of it for a long time, if ever!
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Worms, I just hope I did the right thing by getting the battery powered model. I just figured that it might be a bit quieter than the AC model.
> ...


 
 same here!


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> Killer Amp that Gs-1. KILLER! Absolutely loving it right now! I feel bad about the seller, I told him, if I ever sell it, I'd give him first dibs and for the same insane price he sold it to me (of course).
> unfortunately for him, I don't see myself getting rid of it for a long time, if ever!


 
 I'm set with both the WA6/GS-1…I will never part with either!
 Same goes for the RS-1i/PS1K!
 Both, the amps/HP's are my end game setups.


----------



## rovopio

jaywillin said:


> i had no plans to get a 225e , much less one that was kinda pricey, but at first sight, i knew i must have these !


 
  
 yeah i don't really dig grado with custom wood in general, but yours looks good with them stripes..


----------



## wormsdriver

> Originally Posted by *joseph69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm set with both the WA6/GS-1…I will never part with either!
> Same goes for the RS-1i/PS1K!
> Both, the amps/HP's are my end game setups.


 
 congrats Brother, same here with the same cans as you + Gs-1/Mad Ear+ HD Amps!
  





x2!


----------



## brokenthumb

RS2e below 9k now... seems like the time to buy!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00L1O64X6/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## joseph69

brokenthumb said:


> RS2e below 9k now... seems like the time to buy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Great deal, what a steal…I think I'll grab a pair at that price!


----------



## whirlwind

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Congrats Stacker.....hope you get one that matches your cans well.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


joseph69 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > No, I do not own a WA6
> ...


 
 I thought I saw the yellow paint on top of the tubes, made me think they were National Union tubes.
  
 I am interested in knowing how they sound in your amp.....sometimes it can take a lot of hours for them to settle down, don't give up on them about the hum.
  
 I bought some Tung Sol 6F8G....coming from Italy....so it may take awhile for them to arrive.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> I thought I saw the yellow paint on top of the tubes, made me think they were National Union tubes.
> I am interested in knowing how they sound in your amp.....sometimes it can take a lot of hours for them to settle down, don't give up on them about the hum.
> I bought some Tung Sol 6F8G....coming from Italy....so it may take awhile for them to arrive.


 
 Yes, you did see the paint on the top of the tubes.
 I know they need to settle, but I'm still a bit concerned about the hum because I received the tubes 3/24 and just received the adapters yesterday, so if there is an issue, I don't want Tubemaze to think I've been using them all this time, and I don't know their return policy. I'll hear if it gets any better over the next couple of nights (which it should) but in the meantime I did let Tubemaze know, but they haven't replied as of yet.
 So far right out of the box they sounded very good in the WA6 so I can't imagine how their going to sound after sufficient burn-in. Nice upper extension/bass slam and depth/detail so far. I'll keep you posted. I'd also like to hear you impressions on the Tung Sol's when you get everything.


----------



## markm1

stacker45 said:


> Whoa!, Joan Jett, I saw him dancin there by the record machine, I knew he must've been about seventeen,,,La La La...
> 
> Man, this brings me back, I was about fifteen years old, listening to her on my boombox, in the park, with my friends, those were good time!.


 

 When I was in high school-around '82 or '83 I remember seeing Joan Jett with Cheap Trick. Whew. That goes back.


----------



## ngs428

ngs428 said:


> I just picked up the 325e! What case would be best? I found the following based on a previous recommendation and best sellers on Amazon.com.
> 
> Grado SKU: 4E-CASEBK $40
> http://www.4ourears.net/hard_shell_headphone_case_p/4e-casebk.htm
> ...




Thanks for the recommendation @JoeDoe.

Anyone else have any experiences or comments with the case options listed (or others)?


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> My RA1 is battery powered, and indeed if you look long and hard you can find some posts on the forum that say the battery powered one is quieter than the AC model.  I got some rechargeable 9V batteries and a recharger, so I have one pair in the amp and one charged to replace.
> 
> Just remember... if your sound quality degrades, change your batteries.  You do NOT get a warning by the amp light getting dimmer.


 
  
 I would've thought that the first warning sing that the batterys were getting weaker, was that the volume got quieter, before the sound actually degraded.
  
 I might give rechargeable batterys a try, as long as they last a few hours, I'm ok with that.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> I would've thought that the first warning sing that the batterys were getting weaker, was that the volume got quieter, before the sound actually degraded.
> 
> I might give rechargeable batterys a try, as long as they last a few hours, I'm ok with that.


 

 No, volume does not get softer as batteries die.  I think what happens is that the batteries no longer have the power to play the loudest passages at peak volume, and instead clip the waveform peaks off at a lower level based on what the power in the batteries can deliver.  This puts a flat top on the waveform, which in turn introduces higher harmonics (as all square waves do), which in turn distorts what you hear.
  
 If you ever played basement electric guitar, you could make a "fuzz box" by passing the guitar signal through a diode, which would cut out all of the negative side of the waveform and replace it with flat. That too puts in high harmonics that come out like fuzz-based distortion.


----------



## JoeDoe

Best price I've seen on these in a while…

http://www.usaudiomart.com/details/649191995-grado-ps500-headphones/


----------



## stacker45

markm1 said:


> When I was in high school-around '82 or '83 I remember seeing Joan Jett with Cheap Trick. Whew. That goes back.


 
  
 Cheap Trick!, my favorite songs were Dream Police, and I Want You To Want Me, great times, and not a care in the world.


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> markm1 said:
> 
> 
> > When I was in high school-around '82 or '83 I remember seeing Joan Jett with Cheap Trick. Whew. That goes back.
> ...


 
 Listen to their very first album, just called Cheap Trick, it is wonderful


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> No, volume does not get softer as batteries die.  I think what happens is that the batteries no longer have the power to play the loudest passages at peak volume, and instead clip the waveform peaks off at a lower level based on what the power in the batteries can deliver.  This puts a flat top on the waveform, which in turn introduces higher harmonics (as all square waves do), which in turn distorts what you hear.
> 
> If you ever played basement electric guitar, you could make a "fuzz box" by passing the guitar signal through a diode, which would cut out all of the negative side of the waveform and replace it with flat. That too puts in high harmonics that come out like fuzz-based distortion.


 
  
 That's good to know, thanks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





whirlwind said:


> Listen to their very first album, just called Cheap Trick, it is wonderful


 
  
 I have it on vinyl.


----------



## ExCelciuS

It's not about the video, the background music is just awesome.., perfect recording.., test it with your grado


----------



## ruthieandjohn

excelcius said:


> It's not about the video, the background music is just awesome.., perfect recording.., test it with your grado



Yep... just perfect from my iPad to my CMOYBB 2.03 to my Grado 325es!


----------



## HPiper

joseph69 said:


> Great deal, what a steal…I think I'll grab a pair at that price!


 
 WHAT!?! That must be in Sumatran dollars or something...either that or there is something Obama isn't telling us!


----------



## HPiper

I have been playing with my SR325e today and one thing remains the same with these as compared to the older 325is. It is their ability to reveal any and all recordings that are not of the highest quality.
  
  
 "Spiro came and made a speech about raising the Mars tax!"  Name the song that comes from and who was Spiro?


----------



## whirlwind

hpiper said:


> I have been playing with my SR325e today and one thing remains the same with these as compared to the older 325is. It is their ability to reveal any and all recordings that are not of the highest quality.
> 
> 
> "Spiro came and made a speech about raising the Mars tax!"  Name the song that comes from and who was Spiro?


 
 how about Creedence for the win


----------



## Oteil

So…..at the Nashville Headphone meet yesterday I purchased a Marantz  HD DAC 1. I am loving this amp with the Grado's, they have never sounded so good. It is the most analog sounding amp I have heard with my Grado's. My GS1000i and PS1000 haven't sounded better and the fact that it has a dac built in makes it even better. If you are a hyper detail person you might not like it but after letting my ears adjust the music is just flowing. I have gone through 5 cd's and have had no fatigue whatsoever and the best part is I haven't been thinking about how much better it might sound if I add this cable or if I change this DAC or maybe I should try this amp, etc.... If you like an analog sound I recommend this amp, there is absolutely no digital glare. For me it is always about the music and if you can forget about the gear and get lost in the music that is where I want to be….Shout out to @jmsaxon69 for a great deal on this amp. He is a great guy and I will definitely do business with him again. Maybe when my wallet has something in it again


----------



## jaywillin

oteil said:


> So…..at the Nashville Headphone meet yesterday I purchased a Marantz  HD DAC 1. I am loving this amp with the Grado's, they have never sounded so good. It is the most analog sounding amp I have heard with my Grado's. My GS1000i and PS1000 haven't sounded better and the fact that it has a dac built in makes it even better. If you are a hyper detail person you might not like it but after letting my ears adjust the music is just flowing. I have gone through 5 cd's and have had no fatigue whatsoever and the best part is I haven't been thinking about how much better it might sound if I add this cable or if I change this DAC or maybe I should try this amp, etc.... If you like an analog sound I recommend this amp, there is absolutely no digital glare. For me it is always about the music and if you can forget about the gear and get lost in the music that is where I want to be….Shout out to @jmsaxon69 for a great deal on this amp. He is a great guy and I will definitely do business with him again. Maybe when my wallet has something in it again


 
 one of the first non big box store cd players i had was a marantz, nice stuff !
 man i'm sorry i missed the meet !  grrrrrrrr


----------



## Oteil

jaywillin said:


> one of the first non big box store cd players i had was a marantz, nice stuff !
> man i'm sorry i missed the meet !  grrrrrrrr


 

 We missed you!!….Sorry it didn't work out for you but I hope you are feeling better. There is always next time


----------



## jaywillin

oteil said:


> We missed you!!….Sorry it didn't work out for you but I hope you are feeling better. There is always next time:wink_face:



tru dat


----------



## wormsdriver

oteil said:


> So…..at the Nashville Headphone meet yesterday I purchased a Marantz  HD DAC 1. I am loving this amp with the Grado's, they have never sounded so good. It is the most analog sounding amp I have heard with my Grado's. My GS1000i and PS1000 haven't sounded better and the fact that it has a dac built in makes it even better. If you are a hyper detail person you might not like it but after letting my ears adjust the music is just flowing. I have gone through 5 cd's and have had no fatigue whatsoever and the best part is I haven't been thinking about how much better it might sound if I add this cable or if I change this DAC or maybe I should try this amp, etc.... If you like an analog sound I recommend this amp, there is absolutely no digital glare. For me it is always about the music and if you can forget about the gear and get lost in the music that is where I want to be….Shout out to @jmsaxon69 for a great deal on this amp. He is a great guy and I will definitely do business with him again. Maybe when my wallet has something in it again


 
 congrats on the Marantz! good to here it's pairing well with the Gs1ki and ps1k. I would sure like to see some pictures of that little beauty and your Grados in action!
  
  
@jaywillin, hope you are feeling better, if you were feeling under the weather for y'all's meet.
 BTW, I made the mistake of checking Amazon for the HD650 deal. Yup, you guess it, it came up for that price we discussed in the pm so without even flinching, my finger pulled the trigger!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I've had 3 or 4 HD650 in the past, but never had a setup like I do now, and heck, i haven't even heard one in a couple of years, so I'm looking forward to hearing them!


----------



## Oteil

Here ya go @wormsdriver ……sorry for the crappy quality but all I had was my phone to take pics. It really is a nice piece of equipment.


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> congrats on the Marantz! good to here it's pairing well with the Gs1ki and ps1k. I would sure like to see some pictures of that little beauty and your Grados in action!
> 
> 
> @jaywillin, hope you are feeling better, if you were feeling under the weather for y'all's meet.
> ...


 
 thanks, i'm fine, just yesterday wasn't fine enough to make the trip, plus a couple of other things came up last minute
 yeah, the price on the 650 is awesome, it was less than the warehouse deal on the 600 ! 
 i just got the t1 sold, so now i'm shopping for real now, what to do, what to do ! i like problems like that


----------



## jaywillin

oteil said:


> Here ya go @wormsdriver ……sorry for the crappy quality but all I had was my phone to take pics. It really is a nice piece of equipment.


 
 what a beauty fred !


----------



## Oteil

Thanks a bunch Jay!!


----------



## Krutsch

jaywillin said:


> i just got the t1 sold, so now i'm shopping for real now, what to do, what to do ! i like problems like that


 
  
@jaywillin  ... I think you are ready for your own pair of HD-650s ... come on over to the dark/veiled side; the water's warm


----------



## jaywillin

krutsch said:


> @jaywillin  ... I think you are ready for your own pair of HD-650s ... come on over to the dark/veiled side; the water's warm


 
 but the water is murky isn't it ?? i like clear water !


----------



## Krutsch

jaywillin said:


> but the water is murky isn't it ?? i like clear water !


 
  

 Zing!


----------



## wormsdriver

oteil said:


> Here ya go @wormsdriver ……sorry for the crappy quality but all I had was my phone to take pics. It really is a nice piece of equipment.


 
 Thank you Sir! Very nice!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


jaywillin said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > congrats on the Marantz! good to here it's pairing well with the Gs1ki and ps1k. I would sure like to see some pictures of that little beauty and your Grados in action!
> ...


 
 I'm fixin' to put up my T1's for sale also. They just ain't doin' it for me!
  
*You heard it here first Grado Heads, if you want a Beyer T1, Grado PS500e at a good price, hit me up before they go up officially on the fs thread!*
  


krutsch said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > i just got the t1 sold, so now i'm shopping for real now, what to do, what to do ! i like problems like that
> ...


 
 I'm there Brother! 
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jaywillin

krutsch said:


> Zing!


 
 i'm thinking the hd600 might be more to my liking


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> krutsch said:
> 
> 
> > Zing!
> ...


 
 Ha! oh, yeah. I forgot about that! me too!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 woops!


----------



## wormsdriver

> Originally Posted by *jaywillin*
> 
> yeah, the price on the 650 is awesome, it was less than the warehouse deal on the 600 !
> *i just got the t1 sold, so now i'm shopping for real now, what to do, what to do ! i like problems like that *


 
 well, I'll also be selling the Ps500e and Gsk1i soon more than likely.
  
 sell your Sr225. Then you can get some closed cans and my Ps500e!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I've now returned from a several-week odyssey from my PS1000s, as I developed an itch for what I once had with my (three-times sold away) HiFiMAN HE-500s, that could simultaneously rock my bass-ment while tickling my treble fancy!
  
 I'd had them as a complement to my Grados, but sold and bought used ones several times, always to add to my Grado collection (specifically, my HP1000s, and my vintage RS1s).
  
 So I've been out looking again, starting with the HE-500s.  But now HiFiMAN has the HE-400i and the HE-560 as well.  Comparing them made me remember the great bass from the HE-500, but with my Grado-matured ear, I missed the transparent trebles.  The HE-400i and HE-560 both had those trebles, with the HE-560 having the good strong bass I was seeking in the HE-500s (he HE-400i did not).
  
 The HE-560s were nearly TWICE as much as the $500 I was resigned to spend for the HE-500s, more than I wanted to spend.  But they sounded SO similar to my Sennheiser HD 800s that I started to ask... how can I use my HD-800s to scratch my itch for simultaneous great bass and wonderful trebles.
  
 So I have been working on how to untether myself from the HDVD 800 amp, built by Sennheiser to showcase the HD 800s (for example, they actually used panels of listeners to set their amp output impedance to an unlikely 43 ohms, as the best fit for the 300 ohms-and-up (with frequency) input impedance of the HD 800s.
  
 I found a 4-foot HD 800 cable, and I have found a portable amp that should do justice to the HD 800s (the CEntrance HiFi M8).  Both are on order, but neither are here, but I am within days of scratching that bass itch.
  
 During that interval, I discovered several new recordings that were wonderful on any of my headphones, including the Preservation Hall Jazz Band, Jazz at The Pawnshop, Pat Metheny Group's "We Live," and many others).
  
 So as I return to my beloved Grados, I got out my HP1000s to listen to with these new (to me) recordings.
  
 WOW!!!!
  
 This is the first time I have really appreciated the precision of the Joseph Grado Signature Products HP1000 (HP1 version), driven by the Joseph Grado Signature Products HPA-1 amp. 
  
 I think it has been a matter of my ears developing, listening to some Very well made recordings including those mentioned above.  but WOW... I had never appreciated my HP1000s as much as now.  I just could not take them off.  I would stop pecking on my iPad, turn off the TV, take off my glasses, close my eyes, and Just Listen.  For a Whole Album.  Multiple Times.  I should add that I have been using my cherished vintage Sony Discman D-25 player from the 1980s as my source. 
  
 So for now, 1) I am back to my Grados as my main listening headphones, 2) I've gotten the HP1000 as my main listeners for now, which had been the PS1000, and 3) I am trying to scratch my bass itch with my Sennheisers made portable through a strong DAC/amp and short cable.


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> well, I'll also be selling the Ps500e and Gsk1i soon more than likely.
> 
> sell your Sr225. Then you can get some closed cans and my Ps500e!:evil:



sell my 225e's , but they're do puuuuurdy !


----------



## bbophead

Yeah, I've been sucked in to the bass of the planars but transparency like Grados is not their thing.


----------



## joseph69

I had the 400i for a little while, and although I thought they sounded good, I much preferred my 325is's over them.


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> but the water is murky isn't it ?? i like clear water !


 
  
 I hate to say it, but it's true, the day that I compared my HD600 to the RS1, I knew that right after selling my HD600, I'd be joining Joseph Vader Grado's Dark Side.


----------



## HPiper

Has anybody had their E Grado reterminated with a 1/4" plug-in. If so who did the work for you and how much did it cost? I am getting real tired of that little tiny 1/8 inch plug on there and constantly looking for the adapter.


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> Has anybody had their E Grado reterminated with a 1/4" plug-in. If so who did the work for you and how much did it cost? I am getting real tired of that little tiny 1/8 inch plug on there and constantly looking for the adapter.


 
 I think this was another mistake Grado made by terminating the cable in 1/8".


----------



## mikey1964

joseph69 said:


> I think this was another mistake Grado made by terminating the cable in 1/8".


 
 The other being non-detachable cables....


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> I think this was another mistake Grado made by terminating the cable in 1/8".


 

 Ha!  I was just considering the purchase of a Grado SR125e, even though I have an SR125 (actually listening to it right now) as perhaps the best of the "lighter" Grados... S pads rather than L bowls, thinner cable rather than thick, and 1/8" plug so I don't have to add the heavy Grado adapter when I listen on the go through my iPod.


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> oteil said:
> 
> 
> > So…..at the Nashville Headphone meet yesterday I purchased a Marantz  HD DAC 1. I am loving this amp with the Grado's, they have never sounded so good. It is the most analog sounding amp I have heard with my Grado's. My GS1000i and PS1000 haven't sounded better and the fact that it has a dac built in makes it even better. If you are a hyper detail person you might not like it but after letting my ears adjust the music is just flowing. I have gone through 5 cd's and have had no fatigue whatsoever and the best part is I haven't been thinking about how much better it might sound if I add this cable or if I change this DAC or maybe I should try this amp, etc.... If you like an analog sound I recommend this amp, there is absolutely no digital glare. For me it is always about the music and if you can forget about the gear and get lost in the music that is where I want to be….Shout out to @jmsaxon69 for a great deal on this amp. He is a great guy and I will definitely do business with him again. Maybe when my wallet has something in it again
> ...


 
 How much were those HD650 on the deal ?
  
 I am going to be revisiting them again in the not so distant future also.
  
 They sound great with the mad ear, by the way...the good dr. tuned this amp with the senn HD600 series.


----------



## whirlwind

oteil said:


> Here ya go @wormsdriver ……sorry for the crappy quality but all I had was my phone to take pics. It really is a nice piece of equipment.


 
 Very nice, sir


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> How much were those HD650 on the deal ?
> 
> I am going to be revisiting them again in the not so distant future also.
> 
> They sound great with the mad ear, by the way...the good dr. tuned this amp with the senn HD600 series.


 
 They've been popping up on Amazon Warehouse Deals for like $213 (used, like new). Mine came up to $230 after taxes, still a killer deal! I should mention though, they came down to like $275 brand new from Amazon like a week ago IIRC. 
  
 I remember you mentioning that combo with the mad Ear+. Not to mention, I've also read that I pairs very well with the Gs-1 and the bottlehead crack which I own.


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > How much were those HD650 on the deal ?
> ...


 
 I hear they are epic with the crack.
  
 Thanks for the info, worms.


----------



## wormsdriver

^yes Sir!
 I should be getting the Gs1ke today (fingers crossed) and HD650 tomorrow.


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> ^yes Sir!
> I should be getting the Gs1ke today (fingers crossed) and HD650 tomorrow.


 
 GS1ke and HD650 in back to back days......"life is good"


----------



## rovopio

wormsdriver said:


> They've been popping up on Amazon Warehouse Deals for like $213 (used, like new). Mine came up to $230 after taxes, still a killer deal! I should mention though, they came down to like $275 brand new from Amazon like a week ago IIRC.
> 
> I remember you mentioning that combo with the mad Ear+. Not to mention, I've also read that I pairs very well with the Gs-1 and the bottlehead crack which I own.



 


you know they sell them at $615 where i'm at. even with 30%-40% tax, it's still cheaper to get the $275 hd650 than it is to buy one locally at $615


----------



## wormsdriver

ha! sure is right now. The only good thing to come out of all these purchases that I've been making lately is that I start feeling claustrophobic with too many headphones, boxes and stuff so I'll start selling everything and make life simple again.


----------



## wormsdriver

rovopio said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > They've been popping up on Amazon Warehouse Deals for like $213 (used, like new). Mine came up to $230 after taxes, still a killer deal! I should mention though, they came down to like $275 brand new from Amazon like a week ago IIRC.
> ...


 
 pfff. Forget drugs, I'm gonna start smuggling Headphones over there!


----------



## rovopio

yeah. sell them $450 people still buy, haha.

to be fair, the local sennheiser dealer is the worst, other brands are still make sense, especially grado, anything other than ps500e is fairly priced...


----------



## wormsdriver

are Grados priced ok there? I know they can also be quite pricey outside of the U.S.


----------



## rovopio

wormsdriver said:


> are Grados priced ok there? I know they can also be quite pricey outside of the U.S.



 


they're alright. other than the $800 ps500e, the rest are 15% or so higher than the US retail price, it's pretty good. 

The annoying thing is that they don't accept service claim if the purchase is not originated from them. And they've only been a Grado dealer for the past 2 years. I have an old grado that i wanted to fix, i tried contacting Gradolabs directly via e-mail, and they said all service in other parts of the world is the responsibility of that region's Authorized Dealer. So I contacted the Asia Regional Dealer in Singapore, who then redirects me to the local dealer in the country. They said "fixing a low-end grado model will incur shipping cost to SG, import tax back, and other costs." When I said i'm willing to pay for everything they then change their tune to not willing to accept my headphone because it was bought before they were the local dealer.

Grado is a small company sure, but there are some things going on about how their worldwide dealers act that they are (in my assumption) probably not aware of. The local dealer is great all things considered, and it's pretty normal to only have one year warranty, regardless of what the manufacturer actually stated (like Audez'e and Sennheiser), so i understand it is the common way of how things are around here.

I do however wish there is a better channel for people in remote location to contact Gradolabs directly instead of having to get redirected here and there.
 The world is small now, (maybe not this month and next May) but afterwards i'm fine with sending my old headphone to gradolabs and if they charge me with the shipping back i'm alright with that too. Sentimental value and everything...


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> I should be getting the Gs1ke today (fingers crossed) and HD650 tomorrow.


 
 Nice!


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> I've now returned from a several-week odyssey from my PS1000s, as I developed an itch for what I once had with my (three-times sold away) HiFiMAN HE-500s, that could simultaneously rock my bass-ment while tickling my treble fancy!
> 
> I'd had them as a complement to my Grados, but sold and bought used ones several times, always to add to my Grado collection (specifically, my HP1000s, and my vintage RS1s).
> 
> ...


 
  
 For some reason, I thought that your RS1 were classics, not vintage, anyway, I feel the same way about my HP-2, HPA-2 combo. I just hope that my RA-1 will have similar synergy with my RS1, when it arrives.
  
 I too, like to use a vintage CD player. I really like the smooth, yet detailed sound of my Technics SL-PS700. It's paired with my 1978 Marantz 2226B reciever, wich gives my dedicated headphone amps a run for their money.


----------



## pcf

There really is no point sending budget level Grado to GradoLab for repair even if you could. By the time you paid for shipping and packaging, you might as well buy a new pair.
 GradoLab has very good after sale service within US- fixed reasonable prices for different models. Overseas is a different story, God knows how these local dealer can do warranty for all their models. Don't forget that Grados are also so much more expensive to buy outside of the US. I wouldn't buy them now I am in London.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> For some reason, I thought that your RS1 were classics, not vintage, anyway, I feel the same way about my HP-2, HPA-2 combo. I just hope that my RA-1 will have similar synergy with my RS1, when it arrives.
> 
> I too, like to use a vintage CD player. I really like the smooth, yet detailed sound of my Technics SL-PS700. It's paired with my 1978 Marantz 2226B reciever, wich gives my dedicated headphone amps a run for their money.


 

 My RS1s are actually "classic" as opposed to "vintage."  Since I was referring to my older Grados that I had traded away multiple HE-500s, as "vintage,"  I meant that in the collective sense. 
  
  
 The Sony Discman D-25 is sufficiently impressive that it has its own thread here on head-fi.org.  Consdered by some to be the best portable CD player (though its design pre-dates anti skip processing!)  I love mine!


----------



## rovopio

pcf said:


> Overseas is a different story, God knows how these local dealer can do warranty for all their models.



 


shipping for business and shipping for individuals is very different. shipping for business (even economy select) is a lot cheaper than you think.


----------



## rgs9200m

hpiper said:


> Has anybody had their E Grado reterminated with a 1/4" plug-in. If so who did the work for you and how much did it cost? I am getting real tired of that little tiny 1/8 inch plug on there and constantly looking for the adapter.


 
 Not sure what you mean. My GS1000e has a regular 1/4-inch plug.


----------



## wormsdriver

pcf said:


> There really is no point sending budget level Grado to GradoLab for repair even if you could. By the time you paid for shipping and packaging, you might as well buy a new pair.
> GradoLab has very good after sale service within US- fixed reasonable prices for different models. Overseas is a different story, God knows how these local dealer can do warranty for all their models. Don't forget that Grados are also so much more expensive to buy outside of the US. I wouldn't buy them now I am in London.


 
 True.
  
  
 BTW, nice to see you stopping by this thread. I've read your posts on several of the Grado threads while looking up some stuff. I recently stumbled upon this one: http://www.head-fi.org/t/616635/joe-grado-happy-88th-birthday/30 and I thought it was just a great thing about you sending Mr. Grado some sketches for hise birthday celebration and thinking I would've love to see them!
  
 Oh and I also remembered you because of this!:


----------



## wormsdriver

rgs9200m said:


> hpiper said:
> 
> 
> > Has anybody had their E Grado reterminated with a 1/4" plug-in. If so who did the work for you and how much did it cost? I am getting real tired of that little tiny 1/8 inch plug on there and constantly looking for the adapter.
> ...


 
 Oh snap! mine does too!  
  
 I just got mine in today. It looks like these were from one of the earlier batches, since they are coming out with light brown leather headbands, and apparently with the 1/8" plug.
 Does yours have a black headband?


----------



## rgs9200m

Yep, mine has the black headband and looks just like the 1000i, just with smoother edges on the wood. (It sounds great by the way. Just great.)


----------



## wormsdriver

rgs9200m said:


> Yep, mine has the black headband and looks just like the 1000i, just with smoother edges on the wood. (It sounds great by the way. Just great.)


 
 10-4, they sure do!
  
 as far as cosmetics go though. I think I still like my old Gs1ki better.


----------



## whirlwind

Very nice, worms.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> Has anybody had their E Grado reterminated with a 1/4" plug-in. If so who did the work for you and how much did it cost? I am getting real tired of that little tiny 1/8 inch plug on there and constantly looking for the adapter.


 
 when i had the 325e, i blew a driver and when i sent it back to grado for repair ($40) i had them put the 1/4" jack on, no additional charge, and it looked stock
 i bet brian at btg audio can do it, and he does great work, highly recommended


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> Very nice, worms.


 
 thanks! I'll post some pics of the Gs1ke when I get home.


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice, worms.
> ...


 
 Can't wait to see the cups!


----------



## pcf

wormsdriver said:


> True.
> 
> 
> BTW, nice to see you stopping by this thread. I've read your posts on several of the Grado threads while looking up some stuff. I recently stumbled upon this one: http://www.head-fi.org/t/616635/joe-grado-happy-88th-birthday/30 and I thought it was just a great thing about you sending Mr. Grado some sketches for hise birthday celebration and thinking I would've love to see them!
> ...


 
 They were just rough doodles, nothing to write home about.
 It started off when Joe's wife Brigitte was unwell. I sent her some drawings from time to time as get-well-soon cards.
 May they both rest in peace.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> Oh snap! mine does too!
> 
> I just got mine in today. It looks like these were from one of the earlier batches, since they are coming out with light brown leather headbands, and apparently with the 1/8" plug.
> Does yours have a black headband?


 

 My GS1000es were built in February 2015 and have the 1/4" plug, brown leather headband, and wood that beautifully matches the RA1 and the Grado wood headphone box.


----------



## rgs9200m

Does Grado make too many phones for its own good? 
 I was listening to my GS1000e phones for a long time yesterday and was astounded how fine they were, a real triumph of engineering and art, a top-tier super-refined phone that IMHO is as good as phones from $2K to $5K or crazy-priced vintage phones.
 But then I thought how rarely outside the Grado threads they are mentioned when a discussion of flagship phones comes up in other threads. They just don't get the respect or buzz they deserve, and a lot of times many have just not heard them, or at
 least not heard them with a high-quality upstream chain that they deserve (and they do scale up well).
 Perhaps Grado has so many overlapping model lines (RS, PS, GS, SR...) that it's overwhelming for people and they never focus on a single one, and a superb phone like the 1000e gets lost in the general noise.
  
 With Senn/Audeze/Oppo/Fostex, it's easy to focus on the HD800/LCD3/PM1/TH900.
 With Grado, it's not clear for the average user.
 (Actually, Audeze is starting to confuse people with the LCD3, X, and XC overlapping lines...; you can sense this in the forums.)


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rgs9200m said:


> Does Grado make too many phones for its own good?
> I was listening to my GS1000e phones for a long time yesterday and was astounded how fine they were, a real triumph of engineering and art, a top-tier super-refined phone that IMHO is as good as phones from $2K to $5K or crazy-priced vintage phones.
> But then I thought how rarely outside the Grado threads they are mentioned when a discussion of flagship phones comes up in other threads. They just don't get the respect or buzz they deserve, and a lot of times many have just not heard them, or at
> least not heard them with a high-quality upstream chain that they deserve (and they do scale up well).
> ...


 

 Unlike many other headphone manufacturers, Grado does not really advertise their headphones directly.  It is more word of mouth and audiophile independent reviews that make their reputation.  While you will see many other headphone brand manufacturers at shows such as CanJam, I doubt that you will find Grado there.
  
 There are some of us (me, for one) who take it as a personal challenge to accumulate one of each of the large number of current Grado headphone models (plus some older vintage ones).
  
 Since they make each one of their on- or over-ear ones in their Brooklyn "factory"  (former grocery store), they may be making as many as they care to and selling them all.


----------



## joseph69

rgs9200m said:


> I was listening to my GS1000e phones for a long time yesterday and was astounded how fine they were, a real triumph of engineering and art, a top-tier super-refined phone that IMHO is as good as phones from $2K to $5K or crazy-priced vintage phones.


 
 I also believe that there are a lot of people that think because they paid more it is better.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> I also believe that there are a lot of people that think because they paid more it is better.


 

 Shhhh.. that is my new business that I am going to use to fund my headphone addiction.  I will buy headphones for $300, put a special sticker on them, and resell them for $600, thereby doubling their sound quality!


----------



## stacker45

rgs9200m said:


> Does Grado make too many phones for its own good?
> I was listening to my GS1000e phones for a long time yesterday and was astounded how fine they were, a real triumph of engineering and art, a top-tier super-refined phone that IMHO is as good as phones from $2K to $5K or crazy-priced vintage phones.
> But then I thought how rarely outside the Grado threads they are mentioned when a discussion of flagship phones comes up in other threads. They just don't get the respect or buzz they deserve, and a lot of times many have just not heard them, or at
> least not heard them with a high-quality upstream chain that they deserve (and they do scale up well).
> ...


 
  
 What do you mean by ''crazy priced vintage'' I want some model numbers.
  
 It's not surprising that the GS1000e aren't mentioned in flagship discussion threads, they're not Grado's flagship model.
  
 You say that ''with Grado it's not clear for the average user'', I say that with the amount of Frankensteins they have running around, it's not even clear for Grado themselves.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> My GS1000es were built in February 2015 and have the 1/4" plug, brown leather headband, and wood that beautifully matches the RA1 and the Grado wood headphone box.


 
  
 Wow nice, even the box is a pretty close match to the amp, and headphones. I just hope that my RA-1 will mach my RS1 as good as yours does. My RS1 are very dark though, we'll see.


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> Oh snap! mine does too!
> 
> I just got mine in today. It looks like these were from one of the earlier batches, since they are coming out with light brown leather headbands, and apparently with the 1/8" plug.
> Does yours have a black headband?


 
  
 I'm a bit confused Worms. In the pictrues I see what looks like GS1000i, with the e's red drivers. Am I missing something?, or did you just recieved a pair of Frankenstein GS1000i?


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Shhhh.. that is my new business that I am going to use to fund my headphone addiction.  I will buy headphones for $300, put a special sticker on them, and resell them for $600, thereby doubling their sound quality!


 
 OK, I won't tell anyone…I promise.


----------



## wormsdriver

pcf said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > True.
> ...


 
 R.I.P.
  
 I thought it was a very nice and simple gesture that often time is most appreciated like these. Thanks for sharing!


ruthieandjohn said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Oh snap! mine does too!
> ...


 
  
 The plot thickens!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 one thing is for sure though. I think Grado does listen to it's customers when it comes to stuff like this. Hopefully, they will stick to the 1/4" when it comes to the Gs and Ps1k.
  


stacker45 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Oh snap! mine does too!
> ...


 
 ha! no, that was a pic I posted a few weeks ago of my old Gs1ki. I was just commenting that I liked it better (asthetically) than the new e version better. Well, that was yesterday, today is a whole 'nother day!


----------



## wormsdriver

has anybody on here order their Schiit today? (Yggy)


----------



## rgs9200m

As a former Sony R10 owner (now a vintage classic), I like the GS1000e better and I think they are a fair comparison both being dynamic. The mids and vocals of the GS are palpable and real and have a nice texture.
 The mids are not hashy and also not too smoothed over; they are just right, not dry and not glossy.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Went to the Nashville Meet this last weekend, out of all the great headphones there the PS1000's were my favorite. The Ethers are fantastic, but you can keep your LCD 3's and HD800's, give me a pair of PS1000s!!!! (please)


----------



## wormsdriver

wildcatsare1 said:


> Went to the Nashville Meet this last weekend, out of all the great headphones there the PS1000's were my favorite. The Ethers are fantastic, but you can keep your LCD 3's and HD800's, give me a pair of PS1000s!!!! (please)


 
 Man, I sure LOVE the Ps1000. I've been on a bit of a spending spree lately trying different headphones/flavors and the only conclusion so far is that I LOVE the Ps1000 even MOAR!!
  
 I'm getting real close to selling just about everything and just leaving the Ps1k, my pink driver Rs1 and maybe my modded sr225 as my cans. Everything else can (probably) go!


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> Man, I sure LOVE the Ps1000. I've been on a bit of a spending spree lately trying different headphones/flavors and the only conclusion so far is that I LOVE the Ps1000 even MOAR!!
> 
> I'm getting real close to selling just about everything and just leaving the Ps1k, my pink driver Rs1 and maybe my modded sr225 as my cans. Everything else can (probably) go!


 
 I've did the same with trying whatever HP I could which were comparable in price/performance of the PS1K, and like you said…it only made me want too hear my PS1K's when I was supposed too be listening to the other HP's I was comparing then too!
 The same goes for my RS1i/325is's when comparing price/performance HP's in their range.


----------



## rangel28

I just ordered and received the EarZonk case from Amazon, and my headphones (SR125e) fit fine. The top part of the case includes a net to carry accessories and they also throw in a pair of L-Cushions for free. The case and zipper feel substantial. So far so good.


----------



## jaywillin

wildcatsare1 said:


> Went to the Nashville Meet this last weekend, out of all the great headphones there the PS1000's were my favorite. The Ethers are fantastic, but you can keep your LCD 3's and HD800's, give me a pair of PS1000s!!!! (please)


 
 and the ps1000's love the lyr


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> and the ps1000's love the lyr



Would that be the Lyr 2, with its switchable low impedance output, over the original Lyr? (I have neither, but had the Lyr 2 on my mental shopping list as being better suited for Grados).


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> Would that be the Lyr 2, with its switchable low impedance output, over the original Lyr? (I have neither, but had the Lyr 2 on my mental shopping list as being better suited for Grados).


 
 either, i haven't heard the ps1k's with the lyr 2, but i have heard the lyr 1 and ps1k's together, i think it's safe to say the lyr 2 would be just fine amping the big boy grado's


----------



## ngs428

rangel28 said:


> I just ordered and received the EarZonk case from Amazon, and my headphones (SR125e) fit fine. The top part of the case includes a net to carry accessories and they also throw in a pair of [COLOR=333333]L-Cushions for free. The case and zipper feel substantial. So far so good. [/COLOR]




Thanks for the report. Mine is coming in the mail today!


----------



## rgs9200m

Just me, but I sold my PS1000 (I actually had 2 of them, 1 recabled) in favor of the GS1000 (first i version, now the e). The PS was more punchy, especially in the bass, but the GS (the new e version especially) is more evenhanded from top to bottom and the the images are just a perfect balance of silky and defined.


----------



## blownaway

rgs9200m said:


> Just me, but I sold my PS1000 (I actually had 2 of them, 1 recabled) in favor of the GS1000 (first i version, now the e). The PS was more punchy, especially in the bass, but the GS (the new e version especially) is more evenhanded from top to bottom and the the images are just a perfect balance of silky and defined.


 
  
 Agree, the even handed "pure" character and imagining of the GS1000e trumps everything I've heard so far.
  
 PS1000 & GS1000e owner


----------



## RAFA

I might join this club soon 
  
 Last weekend, we had a meet in Vienna. That meet was, as always, a amazing experience.
  
 I tried a lot of equipment. For example the HD800 or the LCD2. However, there was one headphone, that blew me away. It was the SR325. The mids and the highs, wow. The last time I had such a moment, was with the ESW11LTD listening.
  
 If I manage to ditch my TH-600, the PS500e will be my next headphone.


----------



## joseph69

rafa said:


> I might join this club soon
> Last weekend, we had a meet in Vienna. That meet was, as always, a amazing experience.
> I tried a lot of equipment. For example the HD800 or the LCD2. However, there was one headphone, that blew me away.* It was the SR325. *The mids and the highs, wow. The last time I had such a moment, was with the ESW11LTD listening.
> 
> If I manage to ditch my TH-600, *the PS500e will be my next headphone.*


----------



## RAFA

joseph69 said:


> :confused_face(1): :confused_face(1): :confused_face(1):




Please let me explain myself. I spend some time reading reviews about the many different Grados including the versions... i, e, etc. Where e, I believe is the newest line.

At first, I would have bought the SR325 right away, but then I read the praising reviews about the ps500 and ps500e. Also the hybrid metal/wood combination cought my interest.

According to the reviews the ps500 sounds like a grado, but the highs a tad "rounder" and the lows are a little better.

Don't kill me if I got it wrong.


----------



## joseph69

rafa said:


> Please let me explain myself. I spend some time reading reviews about the many different Grados including the versions... i, e, etc. Where e, I believe is the newest line.
> 
> At first, I would have bought the SR325 right away, but then I read the praising reviews about the ps500 and ps500e. Also the hybrid metal/wood combination cought my interest.
> 
> ...


 
 Sounds right.
 Thought it was funny that you said you loved the 325 at the meet…next HP I buy is the PS-500.


----------



## jaywillin

well grado heads, i've put down the 225 for a while, i just got the audeze el-8 !


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> well grado heads, i've put down the 225 for a while, i just got the audeze el-8 !


 
 Congratulations Jay, hope you really enjoy them!
 Can't wait too hear your impressions, especially being you've owned or own Audezes already! Can't keep track of what you own from week to week so I only know you have the 225's now along with the EL-8's.


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> R.I.P.
> 
> I thought it was a very nice and simple gesture that often time is most appreciated like these. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's what I thought, your GS1000i have the e serie's red drivers, so they're Frankensteins!


wormsdriver said:


> Man, I sure LOVE the Ps1000. I've been on a bit of a spending spree lately trying different headphones/flavors and the only conclusion so far is that I LOVE the Ps1000 even MOAR!!
> 
> I'm getting real close to selling just about everything and just leaving the Ps1k, my pink driver Rs1 and maybe my modded sr225 as my cans. Everything else can (probably) go!


 
  
 I've been on a spending spree of my own too, lately, and I was thinking the same thing yesterday.
  
 Last year I've compared the RS1i to my Bushmills, and ended up preferring the Bushmills. Last night I've compared the Bushmills with my RS1, and now, I can officially say that I prefer the RS1. Considering the fact that they cost about half the RS1's price, the Bushmills held their own pretty well.
   
 I could be very happy with my SR80e, PS1000, and my recently aquired n.o.s. RS1. I am seriously thinking about selling my SR80i, and my GS1000. However I'm not ready to part with my Bushmills X, or my HP1000 (HP-2), especially since, thanks to Parbaked, I now have the HPA-2, wich is the HP-2's matching amp.


----------



## 24B96H

Bought a PS500e thinking it will be a ot better than sr80. Nope, i am utterly disappointed. I am sticking with sr80 for now. I have been looking for a light weight open back with a good bass because my Audeze LCD-X is killing me with its weight. I can use it only when I lie down in bed or lean back on the couch. Since sr80 has a good bass, I think ps500e will have a better bass.


----------



## stacker45

24b96h said:


> Bought a PS500e thinking it will be a ot better than sr80. Nope, i am utterly disappointed. I am sticking with sr80 for now. I have been looking for a light weight open back with a good bass because my Audeze LCD-X is killing me with its weight. I can use it only when I lie down in bed or lean back on the couch. Since sr80 has a good bass, I think ps500e will have a better bass.


 
  
 I find the last phrase a bit confusing.


----------



## rgs9200m

blownaway said:


> Agree, the even handed "pure" character and imagining of the GS1000e trumps everything I've heard so far.
> 
> PS1000 & GS1000e owner


 
 Thanks for the support here! I know I'm going out on a (shaky) limb with my opinion on the GS.


----------



## joseph69

24b96h said:


> *Bought a PS500e thinking it will be a ot better than sr80. Nope, i am utterly disappointed. I am sticking with sr80 for now.* I have been looking for a light weight open back with a good bass because my Audeze LCD-X is killing me with its weight. I can use it only when I lie down in bed or lean back on the couch. *Since sr80 has a good bass, I think ps500e will have a better bass.*


 













stacker45 said:


> I find the last phrase a bit confusing.


 
 Glad I'm not the only one???


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Grado replaced the drivers of my Gs1ki with original Gs1ki drivers, they're just painted red for god knows what reason. The new "e" series drivers are in fact bigger and won't fit the older "i" series cup, not to mention they don't sound the same.
  
  
 -well sir, if I were in your shoes, I would also hold on to your HP1000 and Bushmills! great collection you have there!
  


rgs9200m said:


> blownaway said:
> 
> 
> > Agree, the even handed "pure" character and imagining of the GS1000e trumps everything I've heard so far.
> ...


 
 I'm still getting use to the Gs1ke since I can't seem to get enough of a break to sit down and do some proper listening.
  
 The main differences so far between the e and the i Gs1k are that yes, the e is definitely more balanced and the i is more v-shaped. Comparing the two side by side, just makes the i version's mids sound quite recessed.  The vocals seem to always sound further away with the i version. At this point for me though, it's still a matter of preference. As we all know, no headphone is perfect, and it's a matter of give and take here.
 With the e version, you get the mids more upfront, but you also lose the more spacious sound of the i. From my limited time comparing them, the i version are more convincing of spacing and also sounds more dynamic. 
 Bass is not surprisingly more prominent on the i version between the two, the highs I would say are about the same (so far) but I did notice the e does a slightly better job at micro details. Also, the bass seems to go a bit lower on the i version.  ....that's it for now...


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> well grado heads, i've put down the 225 for a while, i just got the audeze el-8 !


 
 This is more than enough time for a comprehensive review, comparing them to every HP you've ever had.
  
 We're waiting...!


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> This is more than enough time for a comprehensive review, comparing them to every HP you've ever had.
> 
> We're waiting...!


 
 patience !
 my ears need time, the el-8 need some time too


----------



## stacker45

rgs9200m said:


> Thanks for the support here! I know I'm going out on a (shaky) limb with my opinion on the GS.


 
  
 I know the feeling, I felt the same way when I said that I preferred the Bushmills to the RS1i.  
  
 I haven't had the chance to hear the the GS1000e yet, but a few years ago, I did a comparison between the GS1000i, and the PS1000, and even if I ended up preferring the PS1000, I've always said that the GS1000i had a much better price vs performance ratio, than the PS1000.
  
 It's normal for us to like our headphones, as long as we stay objective, and don't become fanboys, we're good.


----------



## maddin

Today I got some new L-cush (don't ask about the price here in europe...) for my HF-1. It is nice to have this one back. This is such a nice HP... will go back now to listen with it....


----------



## Kingonly

So about a year ago I came across the 1st Gen Grado SR80s for $1 and quickly fell in love with them. Now I am finally looking to upgrade after getting a new record player and amp and was curious was to what you guys this worth the investment: 80e, 125e or 225e?


----------



## JoeDoe

Do you have a budget in mind?


kingonly said:


> So about a year ago I came across the 1st Gen Grado SR80s for $1 and quickly fell in love with them. Now I am finally looking to upgrade after getting a new record player and amp and was curious was to what you guys this worth the investment: 80e, 125e or 225e?


----------



## stacker45

kingonly said:


> So about a year ago I came across the 1st Gen Grado SR80s for $1 and quickly fell in love with them. Now I am finally looking to upgrade after getting a new record player and amp and was curious was to what you guys this worth the investment: 80e, 125e or 225e?


 
  
 I have the SR80e, and in my opinion they offer a significant improvement over the SR80i, wich were already better sounding than the old SR80.
  
 For the best price vs performance, I would go with the SR80e. If not, I would skip the SR125e, and go for SR225e, wich will give you a bit smoother sound than the SR80e.
  
 Hope this helps.


----------



## Kingonly

joedoe said:


> Do you have a budget in mind?


 
 yeah, don't really wanna go over $200 if i can help it, simply because of other costs i have going on right now.


----------



## Kingonly

stacker45 said:


> I have the SR80e, and in my opinion they offer a significant improvement over the SR80i, wich were already better sounding than the old SR80.
> 
> For the best price vs performance, I would go with the SR80e. If not, I would skip the SR125e, and go for SR225e, wich will give you a bit smoother sound than the SR80e.
> 
> Hope this helps.


 
 Cool, then it sounds like I should opt for the SR225e then. Basically I'm looking for headphones to dedicate to the new system and all of it's eventual upgrades down the line. thanks for the help!


----------



## bbophead

kingonly said:


> So about a year ago I came across the 1st Gen Grado SR80s for $1 and quickly fell in love with them. Now I am finally looking to upgrade after getting a new record player and amp and was curious was to what you guys this worth the investment: 80e, 125e or 225e?


 

 1$?  Man, that is the best!


----------



## Kingonly

bbophead said:


> 1$?  Man, that is the best!


 
 yeah the cable got detached somehow and the original owner never got it fixed. So I picked 'em up and sent them back to Grado. Refurbished them and new ear cushions for $30 i think


----------



## bbophead

kingonly said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > 1$?  Man, that is the best!
> ...


 

 Excellent!


----------



## stacker45

kingonly said:


> Cool, then it sounds like I should opt for the SR225e then. Basically I'm looking for headphones to dedicate to the new system and all of it's eventual upgrades down the line. thanks for the help!


 
  
 You're welcome sir.
  
 I don't know if you're aware of this, but many people see the SR225e as THE sweet spot among the Grado line. Also, from what I have heard, and read, most Grado fans seem to agree that exept for the RS1e, the e serie is percieved as an improvement over the already well regarded I serie.


----------



## stacker45

kingonly said:


> yeah the cable got detached somehow and the original owner never got it fixed. So I picked 'em up and sent them back to Grado. Refurbished them and new ear cushions for $30 i think


 
  
 That's almost as good a deal as my $350, HP1000.


----------



## Kingonly

stacker45 said:


> You're welcome sir.
> 
> I don't know if you're aware of this, but many people see the SR225e as THE sweet spot among the Grado line. Also, from what I have heard, and read, most Grado fans seem to agree that exept for the RS1e, the e serie is percieved as an improvement over the already well regarded I serie.


 
 yeah, that's what peaked my interest, it seems like for the Prestige Series its either go 80e or 225e everything else isn't worth the money. I'm sure some will disagree, but again, that's based on my research.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

kingonly said:


> yeah, that's what peaked my interest, it seems like for the Prestige Series its either go 80e or 225e everything else isn't worth the money. I'm sure some will disagree, but again, that's based on my research.


 

 I think that ALL of the Prestige Series is worth the money.  The SR60 (or 60e) is so great to listen to that you could convince yourself it cost twice as much.  It also has the strongest bass response of the 5 headphones of the series.  The SR80 and SR225 are indeed highly regarded, and I agree that the SR225(e) is the "sweet spot," or center of gravity, of the Grado sound.  But nestled between them, unassuming, not calling attention to itself, is the SR125e.  Absolutely fabulous... like the SR80 but more detailed.   Then at the top of the line, there is the SR325e, the one that Consumers Report chose as The Best Headphone of 2014. In fact, in their rankings of the top 10 headphones, those five members of the Prestige Line were all within the top 7 places!
  
 Guess that is why I have one of each (and I'm working on getting an SR125e as a companion to my SR125!)


----------



## Kingonly

ruthieandjohn said:


> I think that ALL of the Prestige Series is worth the money.  The SR60 (or 60e) is so great to listen to that you could convince yourself it cost twice as much.  It also has the strongest bass response of the 5 headphones of the series.  The SR80 and SR225 are indeed highly regarded, and I agree that the SR225(e) is the "sweet spot," or center of gravity, of the Grado sound.  But nestled between them, unassuming, not calling attention to itself, is the SR125e.  Absolutely fabulous... like the SR80 but more detailed.   Then at the top of the line, there is the SR325e, the one that Consumers Report chose as The Best Headphone of 2014. In fact, in their rankings of the top 10 headphones, those five members of the Prestige Line were all within the top 7 places!
> 
> Guess that is why I have one of each (and I'm working on getting an SR125e as a companion to my SR125!)


 
 i thought i heard before that some people thought that the 325e was almost too bright? Have you experienced that at all?


----------



## ngs428

kingonly said:


> yeah, that's what peaked my interest, it seems like for the Prestige Series its either go 80e or 225e everything else isn't worth the money. I'm sure some will disagree, but again, that's based on my research.




Don't rule out the 325e in your $200 budget. I just picked up a restocked 325e from an authorized dealer for $195. I was going to go with the 225e but this was the same price. If you are curious the dealer I bought them at is http://www.parts-express.com/grado-prestige-series-sr325e-headphones--232-411


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> I think that ALL of the Prestige Series is worth the money.  The SR60 (or 60e) is so great to listen to that you could convince yourself it cost twice as much.  It also has the strongest bass response of the 5 headphones of the series.  The SR80 and SR225 are indeed highly regarded, and I agree that the SR225(e) is the "sweet spot," or center of gravity, of the Grado sound.  But nestled between them, unassuming, not calling attention to itself, is the SR125e.  Absolutely fabulous... like the SR80 but more detailed.   Then at the top of the line, there is the SR325e, the one that Consumers Report chose as The Best Headphone of 2014. In fact, in their rankings of the top 10 headphones, those five members of the Prestige Line were all within the top 7 places!
> 
> Guess that is why I have one of each (and I'm working on getting an SR125e as a companion to my SR125!)


 
  
 Next time I''ll go back to my dealer's to pick up my RA1, I'll ask them to let me listen to the SR325e. I'm very curious to hear what seems to be THE most popular model among the e serie.
  
 I know that you have my Grados, but do you have a pair of PS1?


----------



## Kingonly

ngs428 said:


> Don't rule out the 325e in your $200 budget. I just picked up a restocked 325e from an authorized dealer for $195. I was going to go with the 225e but this was the same price. If you are curious the dealer I bought them at is http://www.parts-express.com/grado-prestige-series-sr325e-headphones--232-411


 
 damn you...lol


----------



## ngs428

kingonly said:


> damn you...lol




Yea, I had to jump on that deal. Arrived in pristine condition with the s/n box in good shape. So yes, they can be found. They were down to about $265 from soundapproach.com after a coupon code.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Next time I''ll go back to my dealer's to pick up my RA1, I'll ask them to let me listen to the SR325e. I'm very curious to hear what seems to be THE most popular model among the e serie.
> 
> I know that you have my Grados, but do you have a pair of PS1?



No I don't have any PS-1s. Intriguing, though!


----------



## Kingonly

ngs428 said:


> Yea, I had to jump on that deal. Arrived in pristine condition with the s/n box in good shape. So yes, they can be found. They were down to about $265 from soundapproach.com after a coupon code.


 
 i wonder if i can demo them at the needle doctor before committing?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

kingonly said:


> i thought i heard before that some people thought that the 325e was almost too bright? Have you experienced that at all?


 

 The 325e is indeed the brightest of the five, but not too bright as to be fatiguing (at least in my opinion... your ears will get tired from the on-ear nature of ALL of the Prestige Series before you mind gets tired of the brightness!). 
  
 Also, I think that the e versions (of all of the Prestige Series) tend to lessen the brightness and extend the bass as compared with their older -i counterparts.
  
 By the way, the LEAST BRIGHT Grado is the PS500 (or PS500e), which is a step above the Prestige Series and is the first to have the headphone chambers made of wood wrapped in aluminum... wood on the inside and aluminum on the outside.  Grado says that reduces resonances.  Used pair listed at $350 in the Classifieds here.


----------



## Kingonly

ruthieandjohn said:


> The 325e is indeed the brightest of the five, but not too bright as to be fatiguing (at least in my opinion... your ears will get tired from the on-ear nature of ALL of the Prestige Series before you mind gets tired of the brightness!).
> 
> Also, I think that the e versions (of all of the Prestige Series) tend to lessen the brightness and extend the bass as compared with their older -i counterparts.
> 
> By the way, the LEAST BRIGHT Grado is the PS500 (or PS500e), which is a step above the Prestige Series and is the first to have the headphone chambers made of wood wrapped in aluminum... wood on the inside and aluminum on the outside.  Grado says that reduces resonances.  Used pair listed at $350 in the Classifieds here.


 
 Good to know and my God those PS500's sound delicious, but well out of my budget for the foreseeable future


----------



## grampus

Big fun of grados.


----------



## Kingonly

So then my only other question is; how well do Grados (especially 225e) pair with tube amps? I think I read somewhere that tube amps tend to create distortion or too much hum with their design.


----------



## jaywillin

kingonly said:


> So then my only other question is; how well do Grados (especially 225e) pair with tube amps? I think I read somewhere that tube amps tend to create distortion or too much hum with their design.


 
 i'm using a 225e with a little dot mkiii, it sounds great, you might be better off with a hybrid amp , grado's love tubes IMO


----------



## Kingonly

jaywillin said:


> i'm using a 225e with a little dot mkiii, it sounds great, you might be better off with a hybrid amp , grado's love tubes IMO


 
 Sweet, gives me an excuse to get the Schiit Vali then lol


----------



## stacker45

kingonly said:


> Sweet, gives me an excuse to get the Schiit Vali then lol


 
  
 My Grados sound very good out of my LD 1+.


----------



## jaywillin

kingonly said:


> Sweet, gives me an excuse to get the Schiit Vali then lol


 
  
  


stacker45 said:


> My Grados sound very good out of my LD 1+.


 
 i've used both with grado's, both are great ! 
 if i were to pick between the two now, i'd go LD, you can roll  tubes and opamps


----------



## ruthieandjohn

(since I cannot get Bushmill headphones for love or money, I am resorting to fictional news stories... hopefully everyone is packing his Bushmills to send to me and has not read this far!!)


----------



## bbophead

ruthieandjohn said:


>


 
 Now don't you be makin' fun of my Blue Bell ice cream like that.  It's all we have.


----------



## elvergun

I just got an SR325e...
  
  
 ...and I'm


----------



## jaywillin

elvergun said:


> I just got an SR325e...
> 
> 
> ...and I'm


 
  
 it's super ain't it ??


----------



## wormsdriver

J Money leather headband for Grados for sale on ALO Warehouse site. I bought a black one last week (the last one, BTW). It is brand new. I guess they are NOS that ALO had in stock.


----------



## adtrance

elvergun said:


> I just got an SR325e...


 
  
 Very nice!  Welcome to the club.


----------



## elvergun

jaywillin said:


> it's super ain't it ??


 
  
 Well, yes, it is super.   I owned an MS2 for years and years, until I sold it a year ago.  I replaced the MS2 with a SR60i.  I have not been Gradoless for almost a decade.  
  
 I've had a love affair with Grado and Sennheiser since I joined this site.


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> J Money leather headband for Grados for sale on ALO Warehouse site. I bought a black one last week (the last one, BTW). It is brand new. I guess they are NOS that ALO had in stock.


 
 man that'd look good on my woodied 225e !!


----------



## elvergun

jaywillin said:


> man that'd look good on my woodied 225e !!


 
  
  
 Ha...you are lucky to get those 225s before I did.  I almost bought them as soon as they went up for sale.  I hesitated just a little bit because I was also thinking about the 325s...and you snatched them up.


----------



## jaywillin

elvergun said:


> Ha...you are lucky to get those 225s before I did.  I almost bought them as soon as they went up for sale.  I hesitated just a little bit because I was also thinking about the 325s...and you snatched them up.


 
 i had the 325e and i would have gotten them again, but when i saw the 225e's in zebrawood, i had to have them, even if they were pricey
 now i just placed my oreder for the tan j$ headband, man that's going to look great !


----------



## elvergun

jaywillin said:


> i had the 325e and i would have gotten them again, but when i saw the 225e's in zebrawood, i had to have them, even if they were pricey
> now i just placed my oreder for the tan j$ headband, man that's going to look great !


 
  
  
 Yeah...they will look great with that headband.
  
 So how do they sound compared to the 325e?


----------



## joseph69




----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> elvergun said:
> 
> 
> > Ha...you are lucky to get those 225s before I did.  I almost bought them as soon as they went up for sale.  I hesitated just a little bit because I was also thinking about the 325s...and you snatched them up.
> ...


 
 congrats Jay! post some pics when you get it! 
  
 Mine is just sitting in front of me (the black one). Don't know if I wanna put it on my Ps1k yet. I do have one on my Sr225 though, good stuff from J$.


----------



## joseph69

I really like these cups…I always liked the old cylinder style cups, which these remind me of.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 


>


----------



## jaywillin

elvergun said:


> Yeah...they will look great with that headband.
> 
> So how do they sound compared to the 325e?



pretty close to the 325e
the treble is a little less extended maybe , the bass not quite as tight
and that's really just kinda guessing
i wounwouldn't have a problem at all recommending the 225e to someone who didn't want to spend the extra $100 on the 325e


----------



## elvergun

jaywillin said:


> pretty close to the 325e
> the treble is a little less extended maybe , the bass not quite as tight
> and that's really just kinda guessing
> i wounwouldn't have a problem at all recommending the 225e to someone who didn't want to spend the extra $100 on the 325e


 
  
 I'm glad they sound as good as they look.


----------



## jaywillin

elvergun said:


> I'm glad they sound as good as they look.



me too ! Lol
you did pretty good yourself with the 325e


----------



## wormsdriver

ooops. Sorry,folks


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> I really like these cups…I always liked the old cylinder style cups, which these remind me of.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
  
 interesting story about these, they started out as the *Jaben Red Aluminum Grado cups*. The previous owner grinded them down to their current state. He did a fantastic job on them!


----------



## HPiper

jaywillin said:


> pretty close to the 325e
> the treble is a little less extended maybe , the bass not quite as tight
> and that's really just kinda guessing
> i wounwouldn't have a problem at all recommending the 225e to someone who didn't want to spend the extra $100 on the 325e


 
 Sometimes I think I like my 225's better than the 325, but that is only on certain tracks/albums. Overall though the 325 pulls ahead and never looks back.


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> interesting story about these, they started out as the *Jaben Red Aluminum Grado cups*. The previous owner grinded them down to their current state. He did a fantastic job on them!


 
 Just took a look at the Jaben cups…real nice, but I still like the solid stealth look of yours ground down.


----------



## mikey1964

Ummm, I have a question for the excellent Grado fans here, has anyone tried modding the fixed cable on a GS1k to detachable ones? I have the GS1ki and the idea of having detachable cables is quite appealing....


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > interesting story about these, they started out as the *Jaben Red Aluminum Grado cups*. The previous owner grinded them down to their current state. He did a fantastic job on them!
> ...


 
 man, I had always wanted a pair of cups like that. Ever since I first saw the Ps1. I also got a pair of aluminum sleeves to hold the driver, but I think I'm gonna reach out to somebody to make me a pair of wooden sleeves and try 'em out.


----------



## jaywillin

something you don't hear very often ,poor audio great music 
  
 
  
 a peek into the past


----------



## whirlwind

There could be some 225i for sale here before long....good price for members on this thread.....they are nice all lettering intact...always kept on headphone stand.
  

  
 Y spitter is pefect....not even any kinks in the cable, pretty anal about that stuff, so I try not to let the cups twist.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  
 Oh, and these beauties arrived today!


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> There could be some 225i for sale here before long....good price for members on this thread.....they are nice all lettering intact...always kept on headphone stand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 you need an "e" cool breeze !


----------



## elvergun

I've been listening to the SR325e all day.  Wow...those e drivers are such an improvement on an already incredible line of headphones.  The 325s don't miss a beat after switching back and forth with the HD800 (well, the soundstage does shrink quite a bit).  
  
 I can just imagine what the RS2e must sound like.


----------



## stacker45

elvergun said:


> I've been listening to the SR325e all day.  Wow...those e drivers are such an improvement on an already incredible line of headphones.  The 325s don't miss a beat after switching back and forth with the HD800 (well, the soundstage does shrink quite a bit).
> 
> I can just imagine what the RS2e must sound like.


 
  
 I haven't heard neither of them, but from what I've read, they're the two most appreciated models in the e serie.
  
 I realise that for the same money, (maybe less), I could've bought a pair of new RS2e, but decided to go with my first love, wich is a pair of n.o.s. RS1. The last time I'd heard this model was 20 years ago, and even if I have since bought some good sounding headphones, (GS/PS/HP1000), the RS1 still managed to impress me after all these years.
  
 Having the opportunity to buy a pair of headphones that are brand new, even though they've been out of production for 7 years, is a bit like dating with your first girlfriend, with her looking exactly like she did back then.


----------



## Amictus

There seem to be some old PS500 available at the moment. They will have the better 1/4" plug, presumably. Any of you folks have a PS500 versus PS500e opinion at the moment? I would welcome the advice. The older model is cheaper right now. I really didn't like my Frankenstein RS-1i/e.


----------



## Amictus

OK. I ordered the PS500.


----------



## Amictus

O.K. I mean, we all know that I'm hooked. I am bound not to stop here. Curiosity will drive me to order the SR325e as well, and then, and then...


----------



## jaywillin

amictus said:


> O.K. I mean, we all know that I'm hooked. I am bound not to stop here. Curiosity will drive me to order the SR325e as well, and then, and then...


 
 the 325e calls "buy me, buy me, you won't regret it" lol
 it's super


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> the 325e calls "buy me, buy me, you won't regret it" lol
> it's super


 
 Hay Jay! I listened very briefly to the EL-8 a couple of weeks ago, comparing to the LCD-2 and HE560 and a prototype of the forthcoming Dharma. I quite liked the HE560 and Dharma from my listening.
  
 When you've had them for enough time to give your impressions, I'd be very curious to your thoughts.


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> Hay Jay! I listened very briefly to the EL-8 a couple of weeks ago, comparing to the LCD-2 and HE560 and a prototype of the forthcoming Dharma. I quite liked the HE560 and Dharma from my listening.
> 
> When you've had them for enough time to give your impressions, I'd be very curious to your thoughts.


 
 well, for now, i can definitely say the el-8 needs some burn in, folks are reporting up to 200hrs. and right now, i'm just a bit over 100.
 and it really has improved. 
 initially the upper midrange,and treble was a little problematic , it seemed something was in the background , recessed,
 and the treble a little ragged.
 i have to admit, my expectations were high going in, so when i first put them on, i was a little disappointed, and thought there was no way they were going to sound good to me. and now, they sound pretty good, and may have some more improvement to come.


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> well, for now, i can definitely say the el-8 needs some burn in, folks are reporting up to 200hrs. and right now, i'm just a bit over 100.
> and it really has improved.
> initially the upper midrange,and treble was a little problematic , it seemed something was in the background , recessed,
> and the treble a little ragged.
> i have to admit, my expectations were high going in, so when i first put them on, i was a little disappointed, and thought there was no way they were going to sound good to me. and now, they sound pretty good, and may have some more improvement to come.


 
 Thanks Jay for getting back to me so quickly.
  
 My initial impressions didn't wow me in the same way as the LCD-2 and X did. The 560 was the real surprise for me. I had heard it last July but this time  it really impressed. Funny how impressions change from one listening session to another. I think the Dharma may be a winner also. Big thumbs up. I need to hear it again in final version.
  
 But, the EL-8 sounded brighter to me-but it was a really quick listen and lacked that full, lush LCD sound.
  
 Recently went to a retail audio shop and was able to listen to the LCD-2 and X for a more extended period of time in addition to either the Grado GS or PS 1000. I don't remember which, but they were nice. I remember the price was about the same as the LCD X.
  
 I never listened much to the X figuring why bother since I don't see paying much over 1K. But, I gotta say the X was appreciably better than the LCD-2 which I've always liked at meets. I was like, DANG DUDE -this is pretty nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 But I don't see paying close to 2K.......


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> Thanks Jay for getting back to me so quickly.
> 
> My initial impressions didn't wow me in the same way as the LCD-2 and X did. The 560 was the real surprise for me. I had heard it last July but this time  it really impressed. Funny how impressions change from one listening session to another. I think the Dharma may be a winner also. Big thumbs up. I need to hear it again in final version.
> 
> ...


 
 lcd x's are showing up used <$1300


----------



## markm1

jaywillin said:


> lcd x's are showing up used <$1300


 

 might be a call.


----------



## JoeDoe

I know this is a longshot, but if any of you are thinking of selling your 325E, shoot me a message!

Time to free up the funds so the RS1i, and newly acquired 325 chrome need to go!


----------



## argustimewas

> There seem to be some old PS500 available at the moment.


 
  Where are these on sale?


> OK. I ordered the PS500


 
 What's your opinion please?


----------



## Amictus

argustimewas said:


> Where are these on sale?
> What's your opinion please?


 
 Well, it hasn't arrived yet! The PS500 was cheaper than the PS500e on amazon.co.uk (£541), but has now soared to £747. The prices are keen on amazon.fr, however. The PS500 is 691€ there, just cheaper than the PS500e at 699€. Keep checking. Amazon prices rocket up and down and the 'local' sites are always worth checking daily if you are not living in the USA - if you are, everything is cheap anyway!


----------



## dorino

What's considered a steal for an original SR225? No i/e series, old fashioned thing. New pads.


----------



## rovopio

dorino said:


> What's considered a steal for an original SR225? No i/e series, old fashioned thing. New pads.


 
  
 How is the condition? I would consider something a steal if i can get them in a good-to-excellent condition, the newer the item, the more close to a New Open Box I want them to be. And only then I'm considering the price being ask... so a N.O.S RS1 that Stacker got, I consider that a federal crime. haha.
  
 But price-wise, I think depending on the age (and if you don't look at it from condition POV), anything 40-50% less than MSRP I'd consider a steal...


----------



## marcelino420

i purchase sr60e...im curious to the driver because its not in red one...it is normal?...tia


----------



## sinnottj

marcelino420 said:


> i purchase sr60e...im curious to the driver because its not in red one...it is normal?...tia


 
  
 The drivers were only painted red for a limited time, as far as I know, and the more recently manufactured drivers don't have the paint.

 If it says SR60e on the plastic 'buttons' in the center of the rear of each earcup then it's a genuine SR60e.


----------



## joseph69

sinnottj said:


> The drivers were only painted red for a limited time, as far as I know, and the more recently manufactured drivers don't have the paint. If it says SR60e on the plastic 'buttons' in the center of the rear of each earcup then it's a genuine SR60e.


 
 I had also read of someone else posting their (e) series drivers weren't red either.


----------



## jaywillin

sinnottj said:


> The drivers were only painted red for a limited time, as far as I know, and the more recently manufactured drivers don't have the paint.
> 
> If it says SR60e on the plastic 'buttons' in the center of the rear of each earcup then it's a genuine SR60e.


 
  
  


joseph69 said:


> I had also read of someone else posting their (e) series drivers weren't red either.


 
 this is true
 i would think it was to help identify , differentiate the "i" from the "e" as the e's rolled out, and there were lots of old stock "i" still available


----------



## dorino

rovopio said:


> How is the condition? I would consider something a steal if i can get them in a good-to-excellent condition, the newer the item, the more close to a New Open Box I want them to be.


 
  
 It's in great shape. Old as hell (it's the SR225 - not the SR225i or SR225e), but good shape. Curious what I should pay, given the age, if I was to buy them.


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> this is true
> i would think it was to help identify , differentiate the "i" from the "e" as the e's rolled out, and there were lots of old stock "i" still available


 
  
 I have read about RS1i with red drivers, but not the opposite.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






dorino said:


> It's in great shape. Old as hell (it's the SR225 - not the SR225i or SR225e), but good shape. Curious what I should pay, given the age, if I was to buy them.


 
  
 The SR225 were last poduced in 2008, the same year as my n.o.s. RS1, wich, by the way, sound amazing. I can"t wait for that damn RA1 to arrive.


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> I have read about RS1i with red drivers, but not the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 the rs1i with red drivers were actually rs1e's
  
 now the "e" series don't come with red drivers, the red was just temporary


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> the rs1i with red drivers were actually rs1e's
> 
> now the "e" series don't come with red drivers, the red was just temporary


 
  
 But I remember reading about RS1i labeled headphones, that had the 8 conductors cable, but also had the red drivers.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Do you know why Grado stopped using the red drivers, I mean aside from trying to create even more confusion, by producing yet another Frankenstein variant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 By the way, I think that the red drivers look cool, especially with the PS1000e"s chrome earcups.


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> But I remember reading about RS1i labeled headphones, that had the 8 conductors cable, but also had the red drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 yeah, i have no idea as to why there were red drivers and now they aren't, my answer was just a guess
 yeah, i kinda like the red too


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> the rs1i with red drivers were actually rs1e's
> 
> now the "e" series don't come with red drivers, the red was just temporary


 

 Physics teaches us that, whether for cans or for cars.... Red is the Fastest Color.
  
 Proof?  See here (for cars):  http://www.fiat500owners.com/forum/16-off-topic-discussion/9089-red-fastest-color-fiats-physics-teaches-us-why.html#post134638
  
 For headphones?  See my Sennheiser HD 800s with HDVD 800 amp to match:
  

  
 Both Grado and HiFiMAN design teams have bought into this logic.  Grado has added Red as the color of their drivers on all of their -e series.
  
 And HiFiMAN has tweaked the coloring of their soon-to-be-released HE1000 to reflect these, the Fastest Colors:
  


 So I am pleased that even though the Nobel Prize Committee is still considering my rigorous physics-based arguments of why Red Is The Fastest Color, the Headphone Community has already demonstrated its assent to this premise!


----------



## jaywillin

red cars get more speeding tickets too, further proof


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> red cars get more speeding tickets too, further proof


 
  
 That's why my Acura RSX Type-S is pearl white.


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> That's why my Acura RSX Type-S is pearl white.



sneaky


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> But I remember reading about RS1i labeled headphones, that had the 8 conductors cable, but also had the red drivers.


 
 These were the first (e) series drivers before announcing the series.


----------



## sinkie

stacker45 said:


> That's why my Acura RSX Type-S is pearl white.


 
  
 Even the traditional Type-R emblem from Honda is red in colour. Its Brembo brake calipers are red, engine start button is red, Type-R engine cover is red, car seats are red


----------



## ruthieandjohn

sinkie said:


> Even the traditional Type-R emblem from Honda is red in colour. Its Brembo brake calipers are red, engine start button is red, Type-R engine cover is red, car seats are red


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


>


 
 Your on fire!!!
 Are you interested in my red WA6? Only kidding…I'd never part with it.


----------



## stacker45

sinkie said:


> Even the traditional Type-R emblem from Honda is red in colour. Its Brembo brake calipers are red, engine start button is red, Type-R engine cover is red, car seats are red


 
  
 Ah! a conoisseur, correct, but mine is a Type-S, as you surely know, the RSX Type-R never came to north America. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Now, if our headphones were cars, wich models would they be?. I think that my RSX Type-S would definately be a pair of SR325, and my PS1000 would be a big heavy, bling bling Caddy Escalade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh!, and my SR80e, would be a mini Cooper S.


----------



## dorino

stacker45 said:


> The SR225 were last poduced in 2008, the same year as my n.o.s. RS1, wich, by the way, sound amazing. I can"t wait for that damn RA1 to arrive.


 
  
 These particular ones are closer to the introduction of the model than the discontinuation.


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> Your on fire!!!
> Are you interested in my red WA6? Only kidding…I'd never part with it.


 
  
 I thought that was a boat. hehehehehehe


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> I thought that was a boat. hehehehehehe


 
 Hmm, you guys are giving me a complex about my avatar/amp…maybe I should take a photo with some tubes in it.


----------



## bbophead

Yeah, and light 'em up in semi-darkness!


----------



## rovopio

Well, it looks like a nice boat.
  
 All this is giving me idea to paint my magni 2 uber blue...


----------



## joseph69

bbophead said:


> Yeah, and light 'em up in semi-darkness!


 
 OK, now I have too do it!
  


rovopio said:


> Well, it looks like a nice boat.
> All this is giving me idea to paint my magni 2 uber blue...


 
 Thanks.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> OK, now I have too do it!
> 
> Thanks.


 

  
 Look!  joseph69's amp FLOATS....


----------



## joseph69

LMAO!!!
 That is a great one!!! 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 


> Look!  joseph69's amp FLOATS....


----------



## rovopio

Was that a professional paint job Joseph? Or was it a yor own DIY-project...?


----------



## dorino

That's one fast boat.


----------



## jaywillin

the j$ headband came today, i think it turned out well !


----------



## whirlwind

This is definitely one of my top 5 albums of the year


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> Was that a professional paint job Joseph? Or was it a yor own DIY-project...?


 
 No, I went to Home Depot and bought 1/4" Oak planks along with some Martha Stewart Barn Red paint and my father cut the pieces and also cut the aluminum tube bezels on his lathe. I then wiped the paint on the wood with my fingers evenly and then wiped it off immediately with a cotton t-shirt and repeated this about 4-5 times until the wood absorbed the paint and I achieved the color I wanted. Then I removed the top tube/transformer plate (in my avatar the transformer plate is on, but I later took it off)  and siliconed the wood to the amp incase I ever needed to remove it. The total cost was about $12.00 in material.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> the j$ headband came today, i think it turned out well !


 
 Jay, these look beautiful…the headband matches the cups perfectly, well, as far as I can see. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 


>


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Jay, these look beautiful!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



thanks Joseph !


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> thanks Joseph !


----------



## elvergun

jaywillin said:


> the j$ headband came today, i think it turned out well !


 
  
 Wow...what a beauty!!!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

@joseph69  Tell me more about that beautiful Amp? Which Mad Ear is it, how does it sound and what are you using for a DAC?


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> @joseph69  Tell me more about that beautiful Amp? Which Mad Ear is it, how does it sound and what are you using for a DAC?


 
 The amp  (tug boat) we are referring to is a Woo Audio WA6 (check my photo album) not a MAD. I also have an upgraded HeadAmp GS-1. I'm currently using a Rega DAC and I also have a Meridian-203 DAC.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

When I was crediting Grado, HiFiMAN, Sennheiser, and myself for jumping on the headphone "Red is the Fastest Color" design innovation (here:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/24420#post_11553783 ), I neglected to mention the similar enlightenment of joseph69, with his red amp/tugboat.  He is definitely a member of that list!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

joseph69 said:


> The amp  (tug boat) we are referring to is a Woo Audio WA6 (check my photo album) not a MAD. I also have an upgraded HeadAmp GS-1. I'm currently using a Rega DAC and I also have a Meridian-203 DAC.




Do you have any heat issues with the added wood panels? Appreciate your response it is a lovely tug boat. Customized for bathtub listening ⚡️!


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> Do you have any heat issues with the added wood panels? Appreciate your response it is a lovely tug boat. Customized for bathtub listening ⚡️!


 
 Your welcome.
 No, I have absolutely no issues with heat…I've actually been listening to my the WA6 for the past 2hrs and it is not even warm, all of the aluminum/wood is cool too the touch, even the transformers aluminum/wood. And yes, as @kayandjohn mentioned in a previous post, it does float, so this makes it great for bath tub listening.


----------



## Krutsch

joseph69 said:


> The amp  (tug boat) we are referring to is a Woo Audio WA6 (check my photo album) not a MAD. I also have an upgraded HeadAmp GS-1. *I'm currently using a Rega DAC* and I also have a Meridian-203 DAC.


 
  
 It's addictive, isn't it? For me, it's my last DAC until it dies.


----------



## joseph69

krutsch said:


> It's addictive, isn't it? For me, it's my last DAC until it dies.


 
 Initially I didn't crd for it when I bought it and didn't really give it a chance, and it ended up in my closet for about 6 months. I've been using it now for about 2 months, and yes, it is an excellent DAC. I'm glad I decided to give it a chance after all this time and didn't sell it…for sure!


----------



## dorino

ruthieandjohn said:


> When I was crediting Grado, HiFiMAN, Sennheiser, and myself for jumping on the headphone "Red is the Fastest Color" design innovation (here:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/24420#post_11553783 ), I neglected to mention the similar enlightenment of joseph69, with his red amp/tugboat.  He is definitely a member of that list!


 
  
 MrSpeakers has a thing for red, too. I'm pretty sure you can put red LEDs in your computer, too, and it can suddenly play games at max settings smoothly.


----------



## wormsdriver

the Newest member of the family!


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> the Newest member of the family!


 
 There you go, these are favorite cups, congratulations and enjoy them, they're really nice!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## wormsdriver

Thanks!
  
 I think I'm going to seek out some wooden sleeves for them a'la Ps500/Ps1000.


----------



## whirlwind

Very nice worms.


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> Very nice worms.


 
 Thank you Sir!
  
 BTW, I'm getting an HD600 + Cardas Cable soon!!!


----------



## wormsdriver

I couldn't help myself and opened up the Sr325 to vent mod them. WOW, just awesome!!!
  
 These cans are VERY transparent. Now it has the impact in the lower notes that was missing. I'm very impressed with these!
  
 it's been a few times already tonight were I looked around thinking the sound is coming from somewhere else and NOT the headphones
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Scary transparent!
  
 I was listening to this and the intro (guitar part) freaked me out, to where I actually took them off my head to make sure the sound wasn't coming from speakers!


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> I couldn't help myself and opened up the Sr325 to vent mod them. WOW, just awesome!!!
> 
> These cans are VERY transparent. Now it has the impact in the lower notes that was missing. I'm very impressed with these!
> 
> ...




 Nice....that is one great album


----------



## jaywillin

elvergun said:


> Wow...what a beauty!!!


 
 thanks  man


----------



## Amictus

There is a new arrival... it has joined the upstairs party.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

amictus said:


> There is a new arrival... it has joined the upstairs party.




Can't wait to hear your impressions!


----------



## jaywillin

coming completely as a shock, really i had no idea
 the last ps1000 i had, the matte set i had i was talking to @Wildcatsare1 about, have been returned to me !
 (its a very long, confusing story concerning paypal and a dispute, paypal stood with me, the seller!)

  
 thats the old pic, but they look the same


----------



## JoeDoe

!


----------



## Oteil

jaywillin said:


> coming completely as a shock, really i had no idea
> the last ps1000 i had, the matte set i had i was talking to @Wildcatsare1 about, have been returned to me !
> (its a very long, confusing story concerning paypal and a dispute, paypal stood with me, the seller!)
> 
> ...


 

 Wow...that's awesome Jay!


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> Thank you Sir!
> 
> BTW, I'm getting an HD600 + Cardas Cable soon!!!


 
  
 Before joining The Dark Side I used to own a pair of HD600. Back then, the most popular amp for them was Musical Fidelity's X-Can V2.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

jaywillin said:


> coming completely as a shock, really i had no idea
> the last ps1000 i had, the matte set i had i was talking to @Wildcatsare1
> about, have been returned to me !
> (its a very long, confusing story concerning paypal and a dispute, paypal stood with me, the seller!)
> ...




Are they still in good shape Jay? So your tricked out 225, the EL8, and a PS1k in the house, an abundance of riches.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


>


 
 Nice Jay, welcome back with the PS1K's!
 Your like a magician pulling HP's out of a hat!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






>


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> coming completely as a shock, really i had no idea
> the last ps1000 i had, the matte set i had i was talking to @Wildcatsare1 about, have been returned to me !
> (its a very long, confusing story concerning paypal and a dispute, paypal stood with me, the seller!)
> 
> ...


 
 Wonderful ....congrats Jay!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   That is great news!
  
 Put them baby's on and enjoy!!!!!!!


----------



## stacker45

Congrats Jay, and welcome to the PS1000, a.k.a., the glorified dumbells owners club.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

@jaywillin even if you are pleased to have the PS1000s back, I hope that they accept you again.  Imagine if you threw your wife or girlfriend out to the highest bidder, then took her back after the bid went wrong... do you think that she would be easy to live with?
  
 Ditto for the PS1000s.  You will have to woo those babies back (baby-back-baby-back)!


----------



## rovopio

congratulations on getting the ps1000 back Jay!


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> !


 
  
  


oteil said:


> Wow...that's awesome Jay!


 
  
  


wildcatsare1 said:


> Are they still in good shape Jay? So your tricked out 225, the EL8, and a PS1k in the house, an abundance of riches.


 
  
  


joseph69 said:


> Nice Jay, welcome back with the PS1K's!
> Your like a magician pulling HP's out of a hat!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
  
  


whirlwind said:


> Wonderful ....congrats Jay!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


stacker45 said:


> Congrats Jay, and welcome to the PS1000, a.k.a., the glorified dumbells owners club.


 
  
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> @jaywillin even if you are pleased to have the PS1000s back, I hope that they accept you again.  Imagine if you threw your wife or girlfriend out to the highest bidder, then took her back after the bid went wrong... do you think that she would be easy to live with?
> 
> Ditto for the PS1000s.  You will have to woo those babies back (baby-back-baby-back)!


 
  
 thanks guys ! 
 maybe i should see the writing on the wall, this will be the 3rd time i've owned them, so maybe i'll just keep them this time 
 now, if i do keep the ps1k this go round, the other two may have to go


----------



## jaywillin

Pssssssst anyone wanna buy a really boss looking 225e ??


----------



## rovopio

jaywillin said:


> Pssssssst anyone wanna buy a really boss looking 225e ??


 
  
 I just bought a $240 IEM (final audio heaven V), 10 minutes ago. damn, I have no money now.
  
 I've been wanting to ask you for quite some time did the original owner told you where he got the zebra-wood?
 I didn't think you would let it go that soon. I would've take them off you if I saw your post 20 minutes sooner.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> Maybe i should see the writing on the wall, this will be the 3rd time i've owned them.


 
 Jay, if it makes you feel better, I'm a 3rd time owner as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


rovopio said:


> *I didn't think you would let it go that soon*. I would've take them off you if I saw your post 20 minutes sooner.


 
 You obviously don't know Jay's history!


----------



## jaywillin

rovopio said:


> I just bought a $240 IEM (final audio heaven V), 10 minutes ago. damn, I have no money now.
> 
> I've been wanting to ask you for quite some time did the original owner told you where he got the zebra-wood?
> I didn't think you would let it go that soon. I would've take them off you if I saw your post 20 minutes sooner.


 
 sorry, better luck next time !
  
 the seller said gramophone, never got anymore specific than that


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Jay, if it makes you feel better, I'm a 3rd time owner as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 true, but i think the wife wants something to go, and one has to make sacrifices sometimes


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> true, but i think the wife wants something to go, and one has to make sacrifices sometimes


 
 But you are going to keep the PS's, no?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> But you are going to keep the PS's, no?


 
 i'll take a day or two and study on it, probably though, 
 keep the ps1k, sell the el-8 and 225e, buy another something, maybe the closed headphone i've been talking about, i've also thought about the hd600, or an akg


----------



## bbophead

jaywillin said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > But you are going to keep the PS's, no?
> ...


 

 Eeek, don't throw your money away.


----------



## bbophead

jaywillin said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > Jay, if it makes you feel better, I'm a 3rd time owner as well.
> ...


 

 I hope she's not treading on thin ice.


----------



## jaywillin

bbophead said:


> Eeek, don't throw your money away.


 
 lol, those wouldn't be good complimentary cans ?? lol


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> true, but i think the wife wants something to go, and one has to make sacrifices sometimes


 

 Is that "something to go"....
  
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
  
 Jay?


----------



## bbophead

jaywillin said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > Eeek, don't throw your money away.
> ...


 

 Oh, you're right, but I don't need to compliment my 325i.  It's quite secure.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Jay, I should receive a brand new, unopened AKG K7XX comming tomorrow. Sure I could be convinced to pass them along.


----------



## jaywillin

bbophead said:


> Oh, you're right, but I don't need to compliment my 325i.  It's quite secure.


 
 bahdadumdum !


----------



## jaywillin

wildcatsare1 said:


> Jay, I should receive a brand new, unopened AKG K7XX comming tomorrow. Sure I could be convinced to pass them along.


 
 and i might just have some interest


----------



## jaywillin

guys, guys, the ps1000's just got here, out of the blue, and i was pretty happy with my el-8, and 225e
 while it's real good having the ps1k here, i may take a day or two to see what i'm really going to do
 i wasn't prepared for this "problem" lol
 y'all will be the first to know !


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> i'll take a day or two and study on it, probably though,
> keep the ps1k, sell the el-8 and 225e, buy another something, maybe the closed headphone i've been talking about, i've also thought about the hd600, or an akg


 
 Congrats again, on the PS1000.
  
 I used to have a pair of HD600, then I heard the RS1........anyhoo!, after I was done picking up my jaw from the floor, I joined the Dark Side, therefore I became a Storm Trooper, and never missed the HD600's veil since. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Oh! Jay...Jay...Jay, I just had, not one, not three, but two bright ideas, that will make you save A LOT of money. You are going to love me even more than you already do, I know what you're thinking, it's impossible for you to love me even more, just trust me, and read on.
  
 Instead of buying a pair of HD600, that you'll probably just end up selling before I finish typing this, all you have to do, is this. Go your local car audio shop, and ask them for a small piece of leftover Dynamat, of about 4'' X 8'', then just trace your PS1000's G-cush on the Dynamat, cut the pieces with an exacto, peel of the back, and simply stick the pieces on your G-cush, and VOILA!, HD600 sound, a la mode, Grado.
  
 Or, you could always go to the dollar store, and buy yourself some foam earplugs. Of course, I won't insult your intelligence, by telling you how to use these. And VOIL...you know the rest.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Congrats Jay, and welcome to the PS1000, a.k.a., the glorified dumbells owners club.


 

"glorified dumbells owners club..."  the owners  are glorified dumbbells, or the things they own are?  Or both!?


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Jay, and welcome to the PS1000, a.k.a., the glorified dumbells owners club.
> ...




HEY NOW!!! ...don't call my cans dumbells!


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> Congrats again, on the PS1000.
> 
> I used to have a pair of HD600, then I heard the RS1........anyhoo!, after I was done picking up my jaw from the floor, I joined the Dark Side, therefore I became a Storm Trooper, and never missed the HD600's veil since.
> 
> ...


 
 lol, y'all know i'm insane right ?? thanks for snapping me back to reality stacker !
 i'm not going to anything for a bit, just enjoy my good fortune, while i can


----------



## markm1

Jay, I have a question for you. If one (hypothetically of course) were debating the LCD-2F and the EL-8 and were debating saving money on the 8 vs. saving for the LCD-2.And, if they were looking for endgame performance to last for years of listening,  what would your recommendation be?


----------



## jaywillin

markm1 said:


> Jay, I have a question for you. If one (hypothetically of course) were debating the LCD-2F and the EL-8 and were debating saving money on the 8 vs. saving for the LCD-2.And, if they were looking for endgame performance to last for years of listening,  what would your recommendation be?


 
 i'd say it depends ! 
 the lcd2f is better, more endgame


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> HEY NOW!!! ...don't call my cans dumbells!


 
  
 I'm sorry, I shouldn't have called your oversized earrings, ''dumbells''. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


jaywillin said:


> lol, y'all know i'm insane right ?? thanks for snapping me back to reality stacker !
> i'm not going to anything for a bit, just enjoy my good fortune, while i can


 
  
 Yes, we know, but you are not alone, trust me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


ruthieandjohn said:


> "glorified dumbells owners club..."  the owners  are glorified dumbbells, or the things they own are?  Or both!?


 
  
 I'd never refer to us PS1000 owners as ''dumbells'', however, I do think that those who own more than 3 pair of Grado are at an advanced stage of the desiese, and should seek councelling.


----------



## RAFA

Yesterday I ordered the smaller dumbells 
  
 The PS500e are on my way from Japan.


----------



## wormsdriver

rafa said:


> Yesterday I ordered the smaller dumbells
> 
> The PS500e are on my way from Japan.


 
 haha. I got the bigger, smaller and smallest
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  

  

  
 Oh, and the red headed stepchild!


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> haha. I got the bigger, smaller and smallest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 another embarrassment of riches


----------



## RAFA

wormsdriver said:


> haha. I got the bigger, smaller and smallest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wormsdriver

I need to just start selling most of them and just enjoy my Ps1k and Rs1. That's all I need! ..or so i keep telling myself
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 My Rs1 had been in storage for a while, so I decided to bring it out and finally try it with the Gs-1 amp. Man I love this headphone! I don't know why i keep wasting my time with the prestige series that I have or even the Ps500e. The Rs1 just really tickles my fancy!


----------



## RAFA

wormsdriver said:


> I need to just start selling most of them and just enjoy my Ps1k and Rs1. That's all I need! ..or so i keep telling myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Cannot wait to get my hands on the PS500e. Then, I may invest in a used pair of 325 and after that I would like to try some all wood Grados and at some point I have to start modding Grados.


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> My Rs1 had been in storage for a while, so I decided to bring it out and finally try it with the Gs-1 amp.


 
 The RS/GS play together just as well as the PS/GS…I'm sure your going too like it!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> haha. I got the bigger, smaller and smallest


 
  
 Well, *I *just got the smaller than the smallest...
  
 Yesterday I bought the iGrado behind-head open-back portable headphones.
  


 I LOVE them.  Not just because they are Grados (though that makes a big difference), but because
  

They are open back (my other behind-neck ones, that had come with my Sony Discman, were closed)
They Stay On.  Always!  Way better than either the strongest or the lightest of my 12 over-head types - yard work, gardening, vacuuming, exercising (not that I would know ANYTHING about that last one; just trying to impress);
You can lie on them without (too much) pain, in bed while listening going to sleep;
They are easier than IEMs to put on... just pop them on... no jaw openings, cord untangling, .lll
The cord is light and light.
And they sound Really Good.  Not quite the transparency of other Grados (though rumor has it that they use the same drivers as the SR60i), but more bass.
  
 Disadvantages?   Can be uncomfortable.  You have to be sure that the plastic curve in the holder goes over the top of your ear, and they clamp tight, and you have to reposition them rather fussily for best comfort.
  
 Next Grado quest?  I think it to be buying both the SR125i and the SR125e to go with my SR125 so I have and can compare all three versions.  The SR125 is in the center of the Prestige Series, and it is the best that still has the simple S pads (flat ones) rather than the L bowls, making them smaller and simpler, and yes, they sound great!  An overlooked sleeper of a Grado, like the RS2.


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> My Rs1 had been in storage for a while, so I decided to bring it out and finally try it with the Gs-1 amp.


 
  I definitely enjoy this combo together.
 How do you like it?


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > haha. I got the bigger, smaller and smallest
> ...


 
 I have the Senn PX100 filling in this percise spot. Excellent beaters, very durable, lightweight, compact and very good sounding for what they are.

 I* had* an older version Sr125 that I bought as a combo with the Musical Fidelity Tube amp (I forgot what it was called), but man they had great synergy together! As far as the Rs2, I have a lot of love for that one, it got me into Grados in the first place!
  


joseph69 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > My Rs1 had been in storage for a while, so I decided to bring it out and finally try it with the Gs-1 amp.
> ...


 
 Fantastic! I'm listening right now, and I'm loving it. I hate to say it, but the Gs-1 ia making my MAD ear+ kinda redundant.


----------



## bassboysam

got an hour and a half to kill?  Pure rock mastery.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Worms, great setup!!!!! Now if your Mad Ear Plus is looking for a new home, well in a couple of months I could adopt your red headed step child amp


----------



## dorino

EDIT: I posted in the wrong thread. I apologize.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

My PS1000s are here, and I am at Kentucky Derby Charity Event and not listening to them!!! Oh well, it's for a good cause .....


----------



## jaywillin

wildcatsare1 said:


> My PS1000s are here, and I am at Kentucky Derby Charity Event and not listening to them!!! Oh well, it's for a good cause .....


 
  
 could be a very long night for you tonight kevin !


----------



## wormsdriver

I'm gonna go see tonight's fight at my sister's house, but I'm more looking forward to coming back home, putting my kids to bed and then relax with some music!


----------



## wormsdriver

wildcatsare1 said:


> Worms, great setup!!!!! Now if your Mad Ear Plus is looking for a new home, well in a couple of months I could adopt your red headed step child amp




Hehehe. Boy, it sure does match up well with the ps1k. I haven't listened to that pair in about a week, so tonight is their night!


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> I need to just start selling most of them and just enjoy my Ps1k and Rs1. That's all I need! ..or so i keep telling myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I keep telling myself the same thing. I'm not ready to part with my Bushmills or my HP1000, but I'm pretty sure I wouldn't miss my SR80i, and GS1000.
  
 I guess you could say that I've put my Bushmills in storage too. Actually I have repacked them in their original wooden crate, and they're now sitting pretty on a shelf next to my RS1. Grados are so easy to repack, that's why I think it's funny when people put them up fo sale as, ''brand new in the box, never used'', yeah, sure!.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Home from the Derby Event, Mary, Mother of Jesus, these PS1000s are uber awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have listened to them at Meets, a couple of times at Retailers, but never on my system. Even now, I am working on a paper, so it's "only" my Apex Glacier, not the Lyr 2 or Meier. So far a little jazz, rock and classical, I know it is cliche to say I am hearing this from very familiar recordings that I have never heard, but it is true. Thank you Fred, you can't have my first born, but will the second one do? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (OK jking, but she was a 14 year old pain ion the heine at the Derby thing).
  
 I will take much longer writing tonight and tomorrow, just to squeeze in more head time, well at least until my Wife figures out what I am up to


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> My PS1000s are here, and I am at Kentucky Derby Charity Event and not listening to them!!! Oh well, it's for a good cause .....


 
 Congratulations on the PS1Ke's.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Hey Joeseph, thanks! They were Oteil's and Jaywilln's PS1000s not the "e" version, but my heart couldn't take anything better. They are even better than I remember them being from meets, Sonny Rollins never sounded better.

Quick question, the 15' extension is the Grado version, but I swear I am hearing a slight drop in the sound quality when I A/B it to the standard. Anybody else experienced this?


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> Hey Joeseph, thanks! They were Oteil's and Jaywilln's PS1000s not the "e" version, but my heart couldn't take anything better. They are even better than I remember them being from meets, Sonny Rollins never sounded better.
> 
> Quick question, the 15' extension is the Grado version, but I swear I am hearing a slight drop in the sound quality when I A/B it to the standard. Anybody else experienced this?


 
 Your welcome.
 I misread the post and thought it said (e). I have the PS1K also and couldn't ask for more. So these are the PS1K's @jaywillin just got back the other day…or are they one of the 3 previous pairs he's owned?
 I've used the 15' extension before and never notice any drop in SQ.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

They are one of the "others", Jaywilln's returned pair are the matte finish I believe. I think it may be just a slight, very slight drop in volume...Have to listen a lot more and see if I am just imagining the change.


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> They are one of the "others", Jaywilln's returned pair are the matte finish I believe. I think it may be just a slight, very slight drop in volume...Have to listen a lot more and see if I am just imagining the change.


 
 Oh, I thought Jay had sold the returned pair already.
 I've only used the extension a few times, so...


----------



## rgs9200m

I always find that a good extension from, say, Moon audio (like a silver dragon) at a shorter length (like 6 feet) sounds a lot better than the Grado extension cord.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Thanks RGS, I was thinking in time I would like to get these modded with adapters so that I could switch cable at will. I am thinking Norne Draug 2 or SolV would take the PS1000 to an even higher level of nirvana.


----------



## xylin6

wormsdriver said:


> I need to just start selling most of them and just enjoy my Ps1k and Rs1. That's all I need! ..or so i keep telling myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 wow I cannot even imagine anyone considering the PS500e a _waste of time_.i picked up a pair eight months back and they are the one and only headphone i have owned that i literally love more with each passing day. - then again,i don't own the PS1K or RS1,maybe if i did my perspective would be different.
  
 with my Sony F807 and iBasso D-Zero MKII i  have found what i consider the epitome of perfect synergy for an affordable portable kit. granted everyone's personal taste accounts for a large part of what gear they find themselves using most often, but for me the PS500e cover every genre of music i love just right,whether I'm listening to Queen,Aphex Twin,The Cure,Metallica,P.Funk,Vince Guaraldi,Mile Davis,Plastikman,Bach,Beastie Boys etc , I find they are always engaging ,well detailed and (with just the slightest touch of EQ) can be bass monsters (granted some of this is due to Sony's ClearBass feature,hence the mention of perfect synergy in the F807/D-Zero/PS500e combo).in fact if i had the money right now i would have already snatched up your PS500e's just to have a second pair.i love them that much.
  
 just out of curiosity in your experience are the PS1K as prominent in the bass/lower frequencies as the PS500e? i modified my standard Lcush bowls to give my PS500e a bassier sound by reversing them and then cutting little slots into them on the back (which is now the front as they are reversed) side so they look like a thicker version of the ttvj flats and i also applied the tape mod.so i guess thats a reverse/tape/flat mod(?)
  
 either way they sound incredible.and of course as these pads softened up with continued use they are now much louder than a new pair of L-Cush/bowl pads (i have a new pair and i compared the two and the perceived difference in volume is almost doubled in the worn in pair). this is of course the result of my ears being closer to the driver,but the bowls design still keeps my ears far enough from the drivers to retain the added air, space and dimension that is lost when using comfies  (nonetheless if you put a pair of comfies on the ps500e they really bring out the bass). so yeah more than fair to say my ps500e are my favorite headphones ever. i hope one day i'll have the chance to hear the GS and RS series as well as the PS1K.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Your welcome.
> I misread the post and thought it said (e). I have the PS1K also and couldn't ask for more. So these are the PS1K's @jaywillin just got back the other day…or are they one of the 3 previous pairs he's owned?
> I've used the 15' extension before and never notice any drop in SQ.


 
  
  


wildcatsare1 said:


> They are one of the "others", Jaywilln's returned pair are the matte finish I believe. I think it may be just a slight, very slight drop in volume...Have to listen a lot more and see if I am just imagining the change.


 
  
  


joseph69 said:


> Oh, I thought Jay had sold the returned pair already.
> I've only used the extension a few times, so...


 
 kev's ps1k's is a previous pair i had, i do still have the matte pair (for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) its the only headphone i have now, the el-8 is being exchanged 
  
 the grado extension is very nice, i only use mine when i watch movies, and have never noticed a difference , i also have a mogami 
 extension that is super too


----------



## wormsdriver

xylin6 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > I need to just start selling most of them and just enjoy my Ps1k and Rs1. That's all I need! ..or so i keep telling myself
> ...


 
 Heh, don't get me wrong, the Ps500e are indeed awesome headphones and I consider myself very fortunate to even have them.
  
 For my personal taste however, without a doubt, the rs1 and Ps1k just fit perfectly. As soon as I put either of them on, they just do it for me. They are just right! I find them very engaging and always seem to connect me to the music like no other cans. I "waste" my time with other cans because, hell, who am I kidding! it's fun listening to different headphones!!
  
 I guess I went a little overboard lately buying headphones (HD600, HD650, Beyer T1, HE-500, Ps500e, Gs1ke, and Sr325) and I start getting a bit claustrophobic when I have too much stuff at once, so I feel I need to sell off some of it. Especially since I have, for example, the Gs1ki and Gsk1e or the HD600 and HD650, so I feel the need to hurry up and compare them so I can sell one of each of them off, make sense?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  - All the while, I realize that what I'm looking for is already here (ps1k, rs1), and I feel like I'm wasting whatever listening time I get, instead of enjoying what I already have!


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> kev's ps1k's is a previous pair i had, i do still have the matte pair (for now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 what did you trade for the Audeze?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
  
 same here, with the extension cable. I only use it for watching TV. I do remember so time ago comparing it once when listening to music and never noticed a drop in volume or quality.


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> what did you* trade for the Audeze*?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 a new el-8, mine had the connector issue, sometimes when i moved my head, sound would cut out in the left earcup


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > I need to just start selling most of them and just enjoy my Ps1k and Rs1. That's all I need! ..or so i keep telling myself
> ...


 
 Nice pic! I'm loving the bushmills packaging right now. pretty awesome to be able to display them like that.
  
 My Rs1's came in the wooden box, so I had them back in there while I sort through the new stuff.
  
 In your case, I wouldn't get rid of the Bushmills or Hp1000 either! Even if they don't get too much use, chances are you'll go back to them and they'll be hella hard to find again if you were to ever sell 'em!


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > what did you* trade for the Audeze*?
> ...


 
 oh, I see. man, that blows!


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> oh, I see. man, that blows!


 
 it's a known issue, but not widespread it seems, 
 it was a very strange, it could happen with a slight movement, 
 and then i could pull, push, twist, to try to get it to happen, and it wouldn't
 vexing to say the least


----------



## jaywillin

BB in hospice , family, associates appear to be at odds, a shame
 hoping for the best Blues Boy King !!
 my first big, and possibly my favorite concert of all time, its right up there anyway !


----------



## whirlwind

Prayers coming your way B.B.
  
 No one has ever done it better....a true american legend.
  
  
  
 
  
 If you never had the chance to listen to BB. Kings & Eric Claptons  'Hold On I'm Coming" song from Riding With The King album
  
 This is pure synergy to its highest level with these two players 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Like bread & Butter....Pretzels & Beer.....Wine & Cheese......Grado's &....


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> I keep telling myself the same thing. I'm not ready to part with my Bushmills or my HP1000, but I'm pretty sure I wouldn't miss my SR80i, and GS1000.
> 
> I guess you could say that I've put my Bushmills in storage too. Actually I have repacked them in their original wooden crate, and they're now sitting pretty on a shelf next to my RS1. Grados are so easy to repack, that's why I think it's funny when people put them up fo sale as, ''brand new in the box, never used'', yeah, sure!.



Quit tantalizing us with those Bushmills shown in box and on a matching shelf! Why, that's as bad as bringing brownies to a Weight Watcher's meeting!


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> Nice pic! I'm loving the bushmills packaging right now. pretty awesome to be able to display them like that.
> 
> My Rs1's came in the wooden box, so I had them back in there while I sort through the new stuff.
> 
> In your case, I wouldn't get rid of the Bushmills or Hp1000 either! Even if they don't get too much use, chances are you'll go back to them and they'll be hella hard to find again if you were to ever sell 'em!


 
  
 I thought that only the vintage RS1 came in the wooden box, and that you have the later, classic version.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Quit tantalizing us with those Bushmills shown in box and on a matching shelf! Why, that's as bad as bringing brownies to a Weight Watcher's meeting!


 
  
 I'm sorry, I forgot that you don't have these yet, I'm sure you'll have some soon though.


----------



## stacker45

rgs9200m said:


> I always find that a good extension from, say, Moon audio (like a silver dragon) at a shorter length (like 6 feet) sounds a lot better than the Grado extension cord.


 
  
 Most people, (myself included), don't hear any difference at all with the Grado extension cord, so how can the silver dragon sound ''a lot better'' when it's hooked up to Grados regular cable anyway.
  
 I think that unless you use Moon's silver dragon cable all the way to the drivers themselves, the stock cable will induce a bottle neck effect, wich will determine what you'll hear out of the headphones.


----------



## rgs9200m

wildcatsare1 said:


> Thanks RGS, I was thinking in time I would like to get these modded with adapters so that I could switch cable at will. I am thinking Norne Draug 2 or SolV would take the PS1000 to an even higher level of nirvana.


 
 Yep, the Norne Draug2 is *THE* cable that transformed my Hifiman 560 in something amazingly refined, so I would not hesitate to try that.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

@stacker45 -  did you receive your Grado RA1 amp yet?  How do you like it?  Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## HPiper

When using an extension cable I notice I can hear Radio Moscow faintly in the background, the better the cable the more clearly I can hear it. No drop in volume though.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

hpiper said:


> When using an extension cable I notice I can hear Radio Moscow faintly in the background, the better the cable the more clearly I can hear it. No drop in volume though.




Very funny, smart aleck ...


----------



## Pirakaphile

Welp, I just put my SR80i review tribute thing up. Hope y'all enjoy it, I certainly did. And it was cool to listen to the Grados after being on my planars for so long.


----------



## elvergun

pirakaphile said:


> Welp, I just put my SR80i review tribute thing up. Hope y'all enjoy it, I certainly did. And it was cool to listen to the Grados after being on my planars for so long.


 
  
  
 Can the SR60i and SR80i be so different?  I wonder because you wrote, "The huge midbass hump shown on many frequency response graphs shows something I do like about the grados".  I don't hear a huge midbass hump out of my SR60i -  I don't hear any kind of midbass hump at all.  In fact, I don't recall ever hearing a huge midbass hump out of any of the Grado's I've ever heard.
  
 Whatcha talkin bout Willis?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

pirakaphile said:


> Welp, I just put my SR80i review tribute thing up. Hope y'all enjoy it, I certainly did. And it was cool to listen to the Grados after being on my planars for so long.



Where?


----------



## Pirakaphile

elvergun said:


> Can the SR60i and SR80i be so different?  I wonder because you wrote, "The huge midbass hump shown on many frequency response graphs shows something I do like about the grados".  I don't hear a huge midbass hump out of my SR60i -  I don't hear any kind of midbass hump at all.  In fact, I don't recall ever hearing a huge midbass hump out of any of the Grado's I've ever heard.
> 
> Whatcha talkin bout Willis?


 

http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/GradoSR60i.pdf
 I guess it's not as big a hump as I'm making it sound, but it's there and I notice it. Or at least I feel like the bass is a bit more forward than neutral?


----------



## Pirakaphile

ruthieandjohn said:


> Where?


 

http://www.head-fi.org/products/grado-sr80i-headphones/reviews/13054


----------



## rovopio

pirakaphile said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/products/grado-sr80i-headphones/reviews/13054


 
  
 i just read the conclusion. For me it was the sr60. I had it for maybe more than 7 years now, back from when I was a broke student. I'm never selling them. Now if I visit the US or New York sometime in the future, I'm bringing that sr60 to get them fixed. You might not know this but many here does, I live in Asia and the sr60 is bought before the time of the current Authorized Dealer so they refused to service them. 
  
 Everything else can and may go away, not my very first headphone, even if it's broke. Sentimental value right there.


----------



## elvergun

rovopio said:


> i just read the conclusion. For me it was the sr60. I had it for maybe more than 7 years now, back from when I was a broke student. I'm never selling them. Now if I visit the US or New York sometime in the future, I'm bringing that sr60 to get them fixed. You might not know this but many here does, I live in Asia and the sr60 is bought before the time of the current Authorized Dealer so they refused to service them.
> 
> Everything else can and may go away, not my very first headphone, even if it's broke. S*entimental value right there.*


 
  
  
 Haha.   What's wrong with them?  Could it be something as simple as a faulty solder joint?


----------



## rovopio

elvergun said:


> Haha.   What's wrong with them?  Could it be something as simple as a faulty solder joint?


 
  
 Initially it was faulty solder joint. That time it could be circumvented by tugging / clamping the left-side cable on that small space between the driver cup and the plastic joint.  And the left driver sound is normal again. After a while though, because the cable is clamped, the cable insulation comes off right on the part where it's being hold by the semi-sharp end of the plastic joint. So... if I send them back to Grado, they need to replace the cable too.
  
 I don't want to mod it (recabling), but Grado protects their distributors very strongly, and inquiries I made to Gradolabs was answered simply by redirecting me to their Asia Regional Distributor, who doesn't want to fix my sr60. Because it was bought before they were the distributor.


----------



## elvergun

rovopio said:


> Initially it was faulty solder joint. That time it could be circumvented by tugging / clamping the left-side cable on that small space between the driver cup and the plastic joint.  And the left driver sound is normal again. After a while though, because the cable is clamped, the cable insulation comes off right on the part where it's being hold by the semi-sharp end of the plastic joint. So... if I send them back to Grado, they need to replace the cable too.
> 
> I don't want to mod it (recabling), but Grado protects their distributors very strongly, and inquiries I made to Gradolabs was answered simply by redirecting me to their Asia Regional Distributor, who doesn't want to fix my sr60. Because it was bought before they were the distributor.


 
  
 If you send them to me, I'll send them to Grado...but I don't think it will be cheap (Grado will charge you almost as much as it would cost to get new pair).     
  
 Have you looked for a stereo repair shop in your city?  Perhaps they fix them for cheap.


----------



## rovopio

elvergun said:


> If you send them to me, I'll send them to Grado...but I don't think it will be cheap (Grado will charge you almost as much as it would cost to get new pair).
> 
> Have you looked for a stereo repair shop in your city?  Perhaps they fix them for cheap.


 
  
 There's no Stereo repair shop here, at least for headphones. I'm not sure for speakers, especially mid-to-high end speakers. I assume there are some, I just don't know where they're located. But for headphones and portable audio in general, it's usually one-year warranty regardless. Regardless whether Audez'e's warranty is 3 years, or Sennheiser 2, or Shure 2. Everything is one-year warranty for the most part.
  
 On the repair, I've read somewhere (most likely on 1 of the 2 grado threads), that Grado ask for $44~$45. Shipping to California is $85 two-ways, how much is shipping locally to Brooklyn? ~$10-$15 one-way I assume.
  
 You can't just forward them though, You have to also e-mailing Grado and ask / explaining to them the headphone's faulty parts. I've tried e-mailing them twice on different occasions regarding my willingness to ship them directly to Brooklyn, but all I got was the above reply. I understand their stance, though it would be nice if I could call them and talk to a human (and in the meantime possibly ordering that very-nice-looking Grado Wood Storage box).
  
 So all in all 45 + 85 + 15 + ... my estimation would be roughly around ~$180 give or take. Maybe $220 including customs fee when you send them back to me.
  
 One of my best friend is from Arizona and he has plan to have a wedding reception ~early next year. So I might go to the US after all (provided that everything goes well on the couple's parts) *fingers crossed... 
  
 Thanks for the offer though Elvergun, I really appreciate it.


----------



## elvergun

rovopio said:


> There's no Stereo repair shop here, at least for headphones. I'm not sure for speakers, especially mid-to-high end speakers. I assume there are some, I just don't know where they're located. But for headphones and portable audio in general, it's usually one-year warranty regardless. Regardless whether Audez'e's warranty is 3 years, or Sennheiser 2, or Shure 2. Everything is one-year warranty for the most part.
> 
> On the repair, I've read somewhere (most likely on 1 of the 2 grado threads), that Grado ask for $44~$45. Shipping to California is $85 two-ways, how much is shipping locally to Brooklyn? ~$10-$15 one-way I assume.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Yeah, it can get very expensive (with all the shipping).  You can get a used SR325 with that money.
  
  
 But if you are crazy, and you want to fix them no matter what, just send me a PM.


----------



## rovopio

elvergun said:


> Yeah, it can get very expensive (with all the shipping).  You can get a used SR325 with that money.
> 
> But if you are crazy, and you want to fix them no matter what, just send me a PM.


 
  
 If my friend's wedding doesn't work out, I will!
 Hopefully the offer still stands until next year.. lol.
  
 Sort of a little crazy yeah, I want to get the sr60 fixed no matter what. The rest can come and go but not this one


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> @stacker45 -  did you receive your Grado RA1 amp yet?  How do you like it?  Inquiring minds want to know!


 
  
 As you may remember, I had asked my dealer if it was possible for them to get me a dark colored RA1, to match my RS1. Anyway, the Grado rep sent me an e-mail last week to inform me that she only had one battery powered RA1, and the wood color was very pale. She has ordered two more RA1 from Grado, hoping that one of the two will match my RS1. It's supposed to arrive this week, so she asked if it was possible for me to meet her at my dealer's when she gets the amps. I said yes, of course.
  
 I plan on keeping the darkest of the two, even if it doesn't match my RS1, I can't have her running back and forth, after all, it's not her fault if I'm nuts.
  
 So I shoul be able to write my first impressions, sometime this week. I can't wait to compare the RA1, with my BSG C-Moy. Both amps will have the same Burr Brown 4556 OP amps, so it should be interresting.


----------



## rovopio

^
  
 Regular posters on this thread are probably all a little nuts, possibly...


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I can't have her running back and forth, after all, it's not her fault if I'm nuts.


 
 LMAO!!!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> As you may remember, I had asked my dealer if it was possible for them to get me a dark colored RA1, to match my RS1. Anyway, the Grado rep sent me an e-mail last week to inform me that she only had one battery powered RA1, and the wood color was very pale. She has ordered two more RA1 from Grado, hoping that one of the two will match my RS1. It's supposed to arrive this week, so she asked if it was possible for me to meet her at my dealer's when she gets the amps. I said yes, of course.
> 
> I plan on keeping the darkest of the two, even if it doesn't match my RS1, I can't have her running back and forth, after all, it's not her fault if I'm nuts.
> 
> So I shoul be able to write my first impressions, sometime this week. I can't wait to compare the RA1, with my BSG C-Moy. Both amps will have the same Burr Brown 4556 OP amps, so it should be interresting.


 

 Yep, I remember the plan... just didn't know the timing.
  
 Will you have it before *I* reach the state of enlightenment of "Headphoneus Supremus?"  Less than 70 posts away!  Stay tuned...


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pic! I'm loving the bushmills packaging right now. pretty awesome to be able to display them like that....
> ...


 
 no no no, I have the Super Vintage Classic, Pepto Drivers, magic fairy dust, euphoria inducing state of Nirvana, Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious Grado Rs1!


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > As you may remember......
> ...


 
 Here you go @kayandjohn, this is what all the kool Head-Fi kids are doing to reach enlightenment FASTER! http://www.head-fi.org/t/749634/three-word-story


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> Here you go @kayandjohn, this is what all the kool Head-Fi kids are doing to reach enlightenment FASTER! http://www.head-fi.org/t/749634/three-word-story


 
 Ohhhh, THANK YOU!  SOOOO much easier than what I've been doing...


----------



## elvergun

ruthieandjohn said:


> Ohhhh, THANK YOU!  SOOOO much easier than what I've been doing...


 
  
 Are they still giving out a free PX200 to those who reach 1500 posts nowadays?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

elvergun said:


> Are they still giving out a free PX200 to those who reach 1500 posts nowadays?


 
 No... even better:


----------



## elvergun

ruthieandjohn said:


> No... even better:


 
  
  
 LMAO!!!


----------



## Krutsch

ruthieandjohn said:


> No... even better:


 
  
 Congrats @kayandjohn and enjoy your new hedphones. Awesome animated GIFs leading up to the event.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I don't pop in here much, though still loving my Grado 325e I bought a month or two ago. I've been listening to them a good part of today, especially with one album by Casandra Wilson - Silver Pony, which is a blues album recorded live. Not any of my other IEM or headphone represent this album quite like the Grado 325e can. Makes me realize just how capable the Grado really can be.


----------



## swspiers

ruthieandjohn said:


> No... even better:


 
 It is truly blissful!  My eternal self is elevated to the point I don't need to post here as often, as it is now a part of my state of being.  Blessings on your path, young one!


----------



## Gr33nL34f

h20fidelity said:


> I don't pop in here much, though still loving my Grado 325e I bought a month or two ago. I've been listening to them a good part of today, especially with one album by Casandra Wilson - Silver Pony, which is a blues album recorded live. Not any of my other IEM or headphone represent this album quite like the Grado 325e can. Makes me realize just how capable the Grado really can be.


 
 sounds like a good buy then.


----------



## swspiers

So far, this is my favorite album of the year, by far.  And certainly Grado Approved!


----------



## bassboysam

swspiers said:


> So far, this is my favorite album of the year, by far.  And certainly Grado Approved!




agreed. the latest Melvins record is awesome too athough I think that's from last year.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

swspiers said:


> So far, this is my favorite album of the year, by far.  And certainly Grado Approved!


 

 Tried to figure out band & album name... can't read it.  What is it? Thanks!


----------



## swspiers

ruthieandjohn said:


> Tried to figure out band & album name... can't read it.  What is it? Thanks!


 
 It is in the language of the Supremi, young one.  59 posts more, and thou shalt comprehend.
  
 Just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 The band is Elder, the album is Lore.  Everytime I listen to it, and that's quite a lot, I keep getting sucked deeper into it.  I also keep thinking that their next album will be their "2112".  Not that they are anything like Rush, but in terms of cohesive musicianship and imagination, the comparison exists.  At least to me.
  
 This is a good year for music in the heavy genres so far, at least the ones I love.  Anything that overtakes the latest Ufomammut opus is a serious album, and to me, this is the one to beat.  Between this release and Steve Wilson's Hand. Cannot. Erase, I've basically been listening to two albums, with other stuff as filler.
  
 And for gosh sakes, BUY THE ALBUM, don't just stream it if you like it.  These kids are the real deal, and should make some money for a masterpiece such as this.  I think Bandcamp has it pretty cheap.  Support your favorite bands!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dorino

I'm so glad bandcamp exists. It's awesome to be able to buy lossless albums from smaller bands.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

swspiers said:


> It is in the language of the Supremi, young one.  59 posts more, and thou shalt comprehend.
> 
> Just kidding :tongue_smile:
> 
> ...



I zoomed in on the cover to see the word "Creator," which was the word I was searching for on Amazon and streaming services. I think that was the name of the software that posted the photo, not the band!

Boy, I sure have a lot to learn in just 59 58 posts. 

And indeed, after a cursory listen to be sure I like it, I will indeed actually buy it, on a CD. Thanks!


----------



## swspiers

ruthieandjohn said:


> I zoomed in on the cover to see the word "Creator," which was the word I was searching for on Amazon and streaming services. I think that was the name of the software that posted the photo, not the band!
> 
> Boy, I sure have a lot to learn in just 59 58 posts.
> 
> And indeed, after a cursory listen to be sure I like it, I will indeed actually buy it, on a CD. Thanks!


 
 Awesome, dude!
  
 Lots of great music being made these days, especially fit for the strengths of Grado.  Truly epic on the stately 225i's.  Although, in the next couple weeks I move back into the house while my ex deploys for 6 months, so I'll have unfettered access to my main rig for the first time in a while.  I cannot wait to hear _Lore_ through my Benchmark DAC, which I sorely miss.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Awesome, dude!
> 
> Lots of great music being made these days, especially fit for the strengths of Grado.  Truly epic on the stately 225i's.  Although, in the next couple weeks I move back into the house while my ex deploys for 6 months, so I'll have unfettered access to my main rig for the first time in a while.  I cannot wait to hear _Lore_ through my Benchmark DAC, which I sorely miss.


 
 it's good to be king ! enjoy


----------



## ruthieandjohn

swspiers said:


> Awesome, dude!
> 
> Lots of great music being made these days, especially fit for the strengths of Grado.  Truly epic on the stately 225i's.  Although, in the next couple weeks I move back into the house while my ex deploys for 6 months, so I'll have unfettered access to my main rig for the first time in a while.  I cannot wait to hear _Lore_ through my Benchmark DAC, which I sorely miss.



So in my eager haste to learn about the best album of all time for my 12 Grados, I typed "Elder Love" into my Google search engine.

WOW!!!!!!

I immediately had to turn "Safe Search" off to luxuriate in the images that resulted. I didn't even notice that none of them matched your album cover picture. 

Oh? "Elder Lore?" Not "Elder Love?" (Type, type, type). BOOOORRRRRING! But I DO see the album cover you posted!

(Whew! Only 57 posts to go now!)


----------



## Matro5

@jongrado on instagram just posted this: 
  
 "Kind of a big day for the Grado family. @jongradospoke at @techcrunch Disrupt earlier today about hand building headphones in Brooklyn *and a new limited edition coming soon *(the last time he was on stage was the 5th grade and he ran off it). This led to something bigger which @jongrado will announce on his page in an hour or two."


----------



## ruthieandjohn

From the GradoLabs facebook page... a New Box:
  

  
 (also invited to participate in a White House Technology Panel, but still tantalizing us with the Limited Edition Announcement, yet to come).


----------



## Gr33nL34f

i really like the box. interested in the limited editions..


----------



## joseph69

Can't wait for the announcement!


----------



## rovopio

Digging the box!
  
 I like almost all shades of blue. YUM! awesome2 box


----------



## stacker45

The box is the same size as those from the SR serie.


----------



## joseph69

@stacker45
 So what do you think this limited edition might be???


----------



## wormsdriver

I wonder if it'll be a collaboration with somebody like with Bushmills.
My finger is on the trigger!

Oh wait, I gotta get an MRI right now! I hope it doesn't go live in the next hour!!! :mad:
:biggrin:


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> @stacker45
> So what do you think this limited edition might be???


 

 Hmmph... you didn't ask ME!  I already revealed this special edition to all of us, on Feb 17, nearly 3 months ago.  Here:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/23250#post_11333405
  
 And for those for whom even a mouse click is too much, I repeat: 
  


> Building upon the Grado tradition started by Elijah Wood and Zach Cowie, which used wood from barrels of Bushmill's Irish Whisky to make the ear cups of the limited-edition Grado Bushmills...
> kayandjohn introduce the Grado Old Milwaukee Light Headphones Limited Edition... ear cups carefully crafted from the broken bottle bottoms that once held Old Milwaukee Beer (but that were emptied into the mouths of the craftsmen!)
> 
> These fine glass-cupped headphones, the first truly closed headphones from Grado, remain infused with the increasingly-stinky dirty glass permanently infused with the stench of ageing Old Milwaukee, reminding listeners of the dangers of drinking old beer.
> ...


 
 Grado has taken up my design into their own product family.


----------



## joseph69

Your right, I'm terribly sorry, I did read your post about the new Limited Edition Grado.


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> I wonder if it'll be a collaboration with somebody like with Bushmills.
> My finger is on the trigger!
> 
> Oh wait, I gotta get an MRI right now! I hope it doesn't go live in the next hour!!!


 
 I guess you can say my finger is on the trigger also…even though I don't want to pull it, I probably will.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


>


 
 I heard the Limited Edition Grado is going to have a tugboat light on top of the headband, so it will match my WA6 perfectly!


----------



## TRapz

Calling it: Shinola/Grado partnership (like Bushmills)
  
 I get a free pair for guessing correctly, right?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

trapz said:


> Calling it: Shinola/Grado partnership (like Bushmills)
> 
> I get a free pair for guessing correctly, right?


 

 I saw that too, with particular interest since Shinola (pronounced with a long "i") is based in Detroit and just is opening a store here in Ann Arbor.
  
 But a re-read to me sounded like Shinola and Grado and that third company, adafruit, were all being showcased as (separate) American small business with sizzle, not collaborating.
  
 Shinola makes watches (like Joseph Grado did) and bicycles.  By hand, like Grado makes headphones.
  
 But is there a connection????


----------



## ruthieandjohn

OK... I researched what the Grado "Limited Edition" will be.
  
 It will be Grado headphone made of Brooklyn trees, taken from around the Grado Labs in Sunset Park, Brooklyn. (1)
  
 You're Welcome.
  
 _______
 (1) source:  Jonathon Grado, Disrupt New York panel:  video here, 19 min in (20 sec from end):  http://techcrunch.com/video/lets-talk-hardware-with-adafruit-grado-labs-and-shinola/518804908/


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> OK... I researched what the Grado "Limited Edition" will be.
> 
> It will be Grado headphone made of Brooklyn trees, taken from around the Grado Labs in Sunset Park, Brooklyn. (1)
> 
> ...



Great work detective K&J! Thanks!

Your next mission, should you choose to except it, is to find out where and when will these limited edition Grados be released! ....this message will self destruct in 5, 4, 3, 2,...


----------



## wormsdriver

I hope they come out in a pretty little wooden display box like the Bushmills.


----------



## HPiper

Maybe it is the new and improved RS1Ei(mproved)


----------



## Tropic

I tried the grados once and loved them. Big improvement over my V-MODA M-100 at the time, cheaper too.


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> From the GradoLabs facebook page... a New Box:
> 
> 
> 
> (also invited to participate in a White House Technology Panel, but still tantalizing us with the Limited Edition Announcement, yet to come).


 
 It would be awesome if what was in that box was a better version of the RS1e   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Or something in the RS1 family.


----------



## borrego

whirlwind said:


> It would be awesome if what was in that box was a better version of the RS1e
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 What Grado need to offer is a new cushion sized between the existing L and G cushion to save the RS1e.


----------



## wormsdriver

have you tried the Ear Zonk cushions? that might just fit the bill


----------



## Amictus

I recently received the PS500 and had promised to report back. I must say that they are far better than I had thought possible. Astounding.
  
 A reminder of my Grado history. I got the SR-60i bundled with a portable amp and was astonished by its quality. After much reading and pondering I ordered a RS-1i, which seemed to have a great press. I got a transitional RS-1i/e with red drivers which was deeply disappointing. In the meantime, the SR-60i had been stolen! After much sulking and sadness (and even more reading), I ordered one of a few remaining PS500, not feeling able to trust the 'e' series after the disappointment of the RS1 (that's what is stamped on the wooden cups).
  
 Well, PS500 is fantastic. It is, I think, inevitable that I will order the PS500e in due course. I am so pleased. The RS1i/e has gradually improved over 100s of hours of listening and is good at some things, particularly 'historical' recordings, where the occasional acid 'shrieking' and soundstage collapse is less noticeable. That I paid £150 more for the RS1i/e is an absurdity than Grado should be deeply ashamed of. I really don't know how they came to stumble into the destruction of one of their flagships. Yes, I feel let down by them (to the tune of £699), but now I have the PS500 and find it difficult to grumble too much.
  
 Careful comparisons to follow... also against the HE-500 and HD800.


----------



## XLR8

amictus said:


> I recently received the PS500 and had promised to report back. I must say that they are far better than I had thought possible. Astounding.
> 
> A reminder of my Grado history. I got the SR-60i bundled with a portable amp and was astonished by its quality. After much reading and pondering I ordered a RS-1i, which seemed to have a great press. I got a transitional RS-1i/e with red drivers which was deeply disappointing. In the meantime, the SR-60i had been stolen! After much sulking and sadness (and even more reading), I ordered one of a few remaining PS500, not feeling able to trust the 'e' series after the disappointment of the RS1 (that's what is stamped on the wooden cups).
> 
> ...


 
 Hello.
 Please send this feedback to Grado.
  
 Thank You.


----------



## Amictus

xlr8 said:


> Hello.
> Please send this feedback to Grado.
> 
> Thank You.


 

 Thank you for the suggestion. I have just sent it...


----------



## H20Fidelity

I mentioned listening to some special albums with my Grado 325e. Here's an example of those tracks. 
  
_(try and find in FLAC if you can)_


----------



## rovopio

This one on youtube is bad quality. But the 256/320/flac version is my Litmus test for any headphone. It sounds AMAZING on grado. The guitar just  sounds so awesome. (There's a japanese youtube called Nicovideo that has a good version of the song, but it requires registration to use them).


----------



## rovopio

@Wildcatsare1 and @Kayandjohn,
  
 may i ask what is the going price for a secondhand gs1000i if any of you know...?


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> @Wildcatsare1 and @Kayandjohn,
> 
> may i ask what is the going price for a secondhand gs1000i if any of you know...?


 
 +/- $700.00U.S. as far as I see on eBay.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

rovopio said:


> @Wildcatsare1 and @Kayandjohn,
> 
> may i ask what is the going price for a secondhand gs1000i if any of you know...?




Try HiFiShark, it will give you global availability, PM SENT!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> +/- $700.00U.S. as far as I see on eBay.


ditto on wildcatsare1 suggestion of using hifishark.com. The 5 listings for 2015 average $710 and range from $550 to $826. 

Not sure if you are buying or selling, but if you are buying, Overture Audio has one NEW GS1000i at $750 as a result of discounting all their GRADO I items 25%. Overture Audio is in Ann Arbor, MI.


----------



## rovopio

Didn't know that website... I'm thinking of buying, John. More accurately I'm considering trading actually. We'll see how it goes the next several days... thanks everybody


----------



## HPiper

h20fidelity said:


> I mentioned listening to some special albums with my Grado 325e. Here's an example of those tracks.
> 
> _(try and find in FLAC if you can)_




 I thought I had every album  Cassandra made but I don't have that one. So now you made my wallet unhappy, you should be deeply saddened
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I will say on a more factual note, I just got her new album (I think it is her latest) and for some reason it is on Sony instead of Blue Note and I have to say the quality of the recording and performance suffered. I hope that was just a one of a kind deal and she hasn't gone to Sony permanently. Grado's are great Jazz headphones, in fact I think that is their strongest area by far. A lot of people say Rock but I kindly disagree.Jazz = Grado.


----------



## god-bluff

Rejoined (again) the world of Grado with some SR80e. Early days but seem a nice refinement of my old & long gone SR80i. Just that little bit more refined sounding whilst retaining the Grado sound. I did have a brief dalliance with a pair of PS500s sometime ago but they just didn't sound like a Grado some how disappointed even though they were no doubt great headphones. These get the balance right IMO. They also seem to better more proffessionally made than my old more obviously hand made SR80s which were pretty rough really. All in all pretty pleased and all at a lower price than they used to be in the UK


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> @stacker45
> So what do you think this limited edition might be???


 
  
 Well, the box is small, simple, and I think that it has kind of a feminine color so I think that they will be affordable, and possibly based on the SR60e or 80e.
  
 I don"t mean to offend anybody, but I have always thought that Grado was targetting women with the GS1000, Dolce Gabana edition.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

hpiper said:


> I thought I had every album  Cassandra made but I don't have that one. So now you made my wallet unhappy, you should be deeply saddened
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Don't forget classical!!! On my PS1000s now, writing a report and Jascha Heifetz never sounded so good. Tchaikovsky & Mendelssohn never sounded so good
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!  
  
 And now for something completely different......(for those of you old enough to remember Monty Python), a new Band, to me at least, Lambchop, seriously great. Their tag is "The most Fu*cked up Band in Nashville", Leonard Cohen meets the Grateful Dead...to distracting to work to though!!!


----------



## rovopio

wildcatsare1 said:


> Don't forget classical!!! On my PS1000s now, writing a report and Jascha Heifetz never sounded so good. Tchaikovsky & Mendelssohn never sounded so good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Let's see... 1 Jazz, 1 Classical, for me it's Bossa Nova, specifically Japanese Bossa Nova. So... jazz + classical + accoustic + rock, isn't that = more than half of almost every genre that sounds pleasing...


----------



## jaywillin

wildcatsare1 said:


> Don't forget classical!!! On my PS1000s now, writing a report and Jascha Heifetz never sounded so good. Tchaikovsky & Mendelssohn never sounded so good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 what a combo !
  
 listening to "Mr. M" by lambchop right now


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> what a combo !
> 
> listening to "Mr. M" by lambchop right now


 
  
 My thoughts exactly, I have noticed that you often post about music, and I think it's great, after all, music is the reason why we're here. I swear, sometimes I have to remind myself to relax, and enjoy. I try not to be too procupied by the technical aspect of our hobby. This is why now, contrary to five years ago,  I am able to appreciate the advantages that vinyl and tape, each have to offer, even if they do have the occasionnal cracks and pops, or a higher noise floor.  
  
 The only music styles that I don't care for are, Rap, and Heavy Metal. My favorites ones are, Female Vocals, Celtic, and New Flamenco. My favorite N.F.song is Willie and Lobo's ''Rockin Gypsies''. This thing starts slow and builds up into a Frenzy. If you close your eyes and really listen, I dare you to stay still till the end, I surely can't, and close to the end, I whip out my air guitar, and let her rip.
  
 Oh!, and it's a good thing that I play air guitar, because once the song is over, I break it on top of my air Marshall amp.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  
 Sorry for rambling on like that. and this time, it was all me, not the meds.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

stacker45 said:


> My thoughts exactly, I have noticed that you often post about music, and I think it's great, after all, music is the reason why we're here. I swear, sometimes I have to remind myself to relax, and enjoy. I try not to be too procupied by the technical aspect of our hobby. This is why now, contrary to five years ago,  I am able to appreciate the advantages that vinyl and tape, each have to offer, even if they do have the occasionnal cracks and pops, or a higher noise floor.
> 
> The only music styles that I don't care for are, Rap, and Heavy Metal. My favorites ones are, Female Vocals, Celtic, and New Flamenco. My favorite N.F.song is Willie and Lobo's ''Rockin Gypsies''. This thing starts slow and builds up into a Frenzy. If you close your eyes and really listen, I dare you to stay still till the end, I surely can't, and close to the end, I whip out my air guitar, and let her rip.
> 
> ...




I am with you on to, bleh...Led Zeppelin is about as heavy as I go..other than that I love everything from Heifetz to Hendrix, with some Isbell and Monk, Celtic, Coltrane.


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > what a combo !
> ...


 
 +1....It is all about the music and not getting caught up in the gear....what ever synergizes well with your kind of music is all that you are looking for IMO.
  
 If a combo makes my head bob, my feet tap and the headphones stay firmly in place on my head and comfortable.....well....then all is well on my end  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 That being said....paying for that last 25% of improvement greatly increases the synergy at times.


----------



## rovopio

whirlwind said:


> +1....It is all about the music and not getting caught up in the gear....what ever synergizes well with your kind of music is all that you are looking for IMO.
> 
> If a combo makes my head bob, my feet tap and the headphones stay firmly in place on my head and comfortable.....well....then all is well on my end
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeap. Thank God for iTunes gift card. I can buy Japan albums from outside Japan, and... them music sounds good with my Grado


----------



## Jbgoth

I love my PS500e so much, but I need/want a closed pair of HP with a Grado sound. Does anyone have any suggestions? I thought this would be the best place to post my question. 

Thank you,

Jordan


----------



## Wildcatsare1

jbgoth said:


> I love my PS500e so much, but I need/want a closed pair of HP with a Grado sound. Does anyone have any suggestions? I thought this would be the best place to post my question.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Jordan


 

 Not a closed, but with the same effect, the Auclair Reference or RSM CIEMs, I was blown away how much they sounded like my PS500e and PS1000s! In my case the RSM.


----------



## dorino

EDIT: Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## bbophead

jbgoth said:


> I love my PS500e so much, but I need/want a closed pair of HP with a Grado sound. Does anyone have any suggestions? I thought this would be the best place to post my question.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Jordan


 

 I like my DT660 for that.


----------



## borrego

jbgoth said:


> I love my PS500e so much, but I need/want a closed pair of HP with a Grado sound. Does anyone have any suggestions? I thought this would be the best place to post my question.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Jordan


 
  
 If you are looking for on-ear closed model, the Audio Technica ESW9 Ltd is good offer similar mid centric/fun sound signature. It has wood cups too.


----------



## H20Fidelity

hpiper said:


> I thought I had every album  Cassandra made but I don't have that one. So now you made my wallet unhappy, you should be deeply saddened
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Cassandra Wilson is a great story teller, I lived solely with her New Moon Daughter album for some time until buying her entire collection.  Enjoy the Silver Pony album.


----------



## Tropic

Can someone recommend me a Grado that's around the $250 price range with wide soundstage and a wow factor? I've listened to a few but I'm indecisive as of yet.


----------



## Dobrescu George

tropic said:


> Can someone recommend me a Grado that's around the $250 price range with wide soundstage and a wow factor? I've listened to a few but I'm indecisive as of yet.


 
 which you liked best from what you listened to?


----------



## whirlwind

tropic said:


> Can someone recommend me a Grado that's around the $250 price range with wide soundstage and a wow factor? I've listened to a few but I'm indecisive as of yet.


 
 For $250 you will not get a wide sound stage....but you can be wowed by a 325i used for that price or maybe even less....or a new 325e for $300 or maybe a used e for a little less.


----------



## jaywillin

tropic said:


> Can someone recommend me a Grado that's around the $250 price range with wide soundstage and a wow factor? I've listened to a few but I'm indecisive as of yet.


 
  
  


whirlwind said:


> For $250 you will not get a wide sound stage....but you can be wowed by a 325i used for that price or maybe even less....or a new 325e for $300 or maybe a used e for a little less.


 
 agree with whirlwind here


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> tropic said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone recommend me a Grado that's around the $250 price range with wide soundstage and a wow factor? I've listened to a few but I'm indecisive as of yet.
> ...


 
 +1
  
 Grados in this price range are not known for their wide soundstage.  Their sound is more intimate.
  
 For $250 I'd wait for a used Sr325e to pop up, or you could always go into modding Grados. Find any sr series Grados for a good price, do the hole punch mod, and buy some g-cush pads (or ear zonk are ok, but NOT the same). The holes add more impact to the bass and the pads add a wider soundstage. I've done this a couple of times now and have had good success with 'em.
  
 In the end I'd recommend a used 325e, as a more sensible choice though.


----------



## bbophead

G-Cush = wider soundstage.


----------



## Dobrescu George

bbophead said:


> G-Cush = wider soundstage.


 
 Okay, but grado headphones in general are not.. ultrasone or hd800... right?
  
  
 I tried most grados out there, and while i would say that there sound extremely nice, the soundstage was less than with the rest of the headphones i owned... i thought the same about separation, they were less separated than most other headphones i tried... i only had gone until 325... i wish i could had tried even better grados, as they are considered very good.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

dobrescu george said:


> Okay, but grado headphones in general are not.. ultrasone or hd800... right?
> 
> 
> I tried most grados out there, and while i would say that there sound extremely nice, the soundstage was less than with the rest of the headphones i owned... i thought the same about separation, they were less separated than most other headphones i tried... i only had gone until 325... i wish i could had tried even better grados, as they are considered very good.




Have you tried the PS1000/e or GS1000/e?


----------



## joseph69

dobrescu george said:


> Okay, but grado headphones in general are not.. ultrasone or hd800... right?


 
 I've had the GS1Ki/e and HD-800 and I own the PS1K's and find the sound-stage too be quite nice on both of these models in comparison to the HD-800, although the HD-800 is slightly larger. I also find the sound-stage too be quite nice on the RS1i/325is also, but I just may be use too the Grado's.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

dobrescu george said:


> Okay, but grado headphones in general are not.. ultrasone or hd800... right?
> 
> 
> I tried most grados out there, and while i would say that there sound extremely nice, the soundstage was less than with the rest of the headphones i owned... i thought the same about separation, they were less separated than most other headphones i tried... i only had gone until 325... i wish i could had tried even better grados, as they are considered very good.


 

 I have all the Grados, including the top of line GS1000e and PS1000, and I have the HD 800.
  
 Sound stage on the HD 800 is bigger than on any of the Grados, as I hear it, and indeed the HD 800 (and Sennheisers in general) are known for their large soundstage.
  
 However, any of the Grados have a more transparent, less muffled sound than the HD 800, making it seem more as if you are in the room with the musicians rather than hearing them around a corner.  Grados are known for this transparency.  
  
 As you go up the Grado line, sound stage improves, bass becomes a bit stronger (though still suppressed), and treble detail becomes exquisite.
  
 I find I almost always choose to listen to the high-end Grados, unless I become starved for some palpable bass, in which case I switch to the HD 800.


----------



## Dobrescu George

ruthieandjohn said:


> I have all the Grados, including the top of line GS1000e and PS1000, and I have the HD 800.
> 
> Sound stage on the HD 800 is bigger than on any of the Grados, as I hear it, and indeed the HD 800 (and Sennheisers in general) are known for their large soundstage.
> 
> ...


 
 i had not known that...
  
 i only tried everything until 225 series... i once tried 325i, but not for long enough to create an opinion...
  
 this is good to know, i was actually curious about a comparation...
  
 the higher end grados have more bass?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

dobrescu george said:


> i had not known that...
> 
> i only tried everything until 225 series... i once tried 325i, but not for long enough to create an opinion...
> 
> ...



 


Generally, the highest-end Grados, which are over the ear rather than on ear (PS1000 and GS1000) have more bass. One exception is the PS500, which is an on-ear baby brother to the PS1000, but shares its same construction of wood cups encased in aluminum (metal on the outside, wood on the inside... said to avoid some unpleasant resonances).

One of the most satisfying things I like to do is to start with the lowest end Grado (the SR 60, which actually has a bit of a bass boost as compared to the other Prestige (SR) Series Grados), and be amazed that it sounds So Good (I just love its transparency!). 

Then I move up to the SR80, and I am amazed that it is... even better. Then up the rest of the series... RS125, SR225, SR325, perhaps listening an hour on each.

Just as the PS500 is the bassiest (actually the most "normal") of the Grados, the SR325 is the most treble... some consider it fatiguing, but it is the one that won the Consumer's Report rating of The Best Headphone last September.
The RSi and the SR225 are considered sort of at the center of gravity of the Grado sound... not too bassy, not to treble, just right.


----------



## swspiers

I've just never understood the general obssession with soundstage.  To me,  the wide guys, ala HD800 sound unnatural.  But even the SR-60e is capable of presenting sounds from far afield, if it's in the recording.
  
 But I love the intimate, sitting in front of the stage presentation of Grado's.  To me, THAT sounds more natural.  I have yet to attend a modern, amplified concert that had anyting like "separation and soundstage".


----------



## Dobrescu George

swspiers said:


> I've just never understood the general obssession with soundstage.  To me,  the wide guys, ala HD800 sound unnatural.  But even the SR-60e is capable of presenting sounds from far afield, if it's in the recording.
> 
> But I love the intimate, sitting in front of the stage presentation of Grado's.  To me, THAT sounds more natural.  I have yet to attend a modern, amplified concert that had anyting like "separation and soundstage".


 
 I agree with this statement. Soundstage is not found in concerts. In this aspect, grado sounds close to a concert performance. 
  
 But hd800 sounds like you would dis-integrate and you are the entire space between instruments and music. it is a great experience, but entirely different from a concert one.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

swspiers said:


> I've just never understood the general obssession with soundstage.  To me,  the wide guys, ala HD800 sound unnatural.  But even the SR-60e is capable of presenting sounds from far afield, if it's in the recording.
> 
> But I love the intimate, sitting in front of the stage presentation of Grado's.  To me, THAT sounds more natural.  I have yet to attend a modern, amplified concert that had anyting like "separation and soundstage".




It really depends on the music you're listening to, rock, especially newer stuff doesn't really have a natural soundstage. Jazz, classical, and some live rock albums have great stages. For these soundstage is part of recreating the experience. The HD800 puts you in the middle of the venue, PS/GS 1000 you are in row 5, PS500s row 1 (I haven't heard the RS1/2s in a long time), the remainder of the Grado Line puts you on the stage with the musicians. 

Personally, I prefer the Grados (no surprise here) to the Senn HD800's presentation, prefer the clarity.


----------



## bbophead

Yeah, some folks need to go to smaller venues.  Of course a rock concert in a big venue is not going to have soundstage but if you go to a small club with a jazz group or a small venue with classical chamber music and sit close, THAT'S a soundstage.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Or Classical, actually some Rock, try the Alman Brothers Live at The Filmore East.


----------



## Dobrescu George

All of my music has expansive soundstage using my ultrasone dj one pro and hd800 in my testings.
  
 I never knew that high end grados can sound even cleared than hd800. When i tested hd800 i really thought that, that was the maximum clarity possible.


----------



## stacker45

dobrescu george said:


> All of my music has expansive soundstage using my ultrasone dj one pro and hd800 in my testings.
> 
> I never knew that high end grados can sound even cleared than hd800. When i tested hd800 i really thought that, that was the maximum clarity possible.


 
  
 I have directly compared my HD600 to a pair of RS1, and I remember thinking to myself, ''oh crap! I've bought the wrong headphones'', the amount of details that the RS1 were retrieving, that the HD600 simply glossed over, was incredible.
  
 A few years ago my dealer lended me a pair of HD800, and I found that they were much better at retrieving details than the old HD600, wich sounded veil in comparison. The HD800 also has a much wider soundstage than the RS1.
  
 In my opinion, the soundstage of the first gen GS1000 is e.very bit as wide as that of the HD800, while the GS1000i and PS1000's sounstage is slightly smaller, though it's still much bigger than the other Grados.
  
 I mainly use my SR80e, my Bushmills and HP1000, for studio, or smaller venue recordings. When I listen to big venues recordings, wich are usually live performances, then I whip out my GS or my PS1000.


----------



## rgs9200m

swspiers said:


> I've just never understood the general obssession with soundstage.  To me,  the wide guys, ala HD800 sound unnatural.  But even the SR-60e is capable of presenting sounds from far afield, if it's in the recording.
> 
> But I love the intimate, sitting in front of the stage presentation of Grado's.  To me, THAT sounds more natural.  I have yet to attend a modern, amplified concert that had anyting like "separation and soundstage".


 
 That's a really good comment. When I judge a headphone's sound, I'm not trying to mentally compare it to some special standard I conjured up in my imagination. I just hear and feel what sounds right to me intuitively.


----------



## bpcans

h20fidelity said:


> Cassandra Wilson is a great story teller, I lived solely with her New Moon Daughter album for some time until buying her entire collection.  Enjoy the Silver Pony album.


Cassandra Wilson is so highly revered and respected that it's almost hard for me to be critical in any way. But when I saw her recently at the Dakota Jazz Club in MPLS her tone and lyrical phrasing was so overdrawn and affected that I found my patience wearing because I just wanted to hear the music, and not listen to her over emote and try to ring every last drop of pathos out of every note. Maybe that's why they call it jazz?


----------



## bpcans

swspiers said:


> I've just never understood the general obssession with soundstage.  To me,  the wide guys, ala HD800 sound unnatural.  But even the SR-60e is capable of presenting sounds from far afield, if it's in the recording.
> 
> But I love the intimate, sitting in front of the stage presentation of Grado's.  To me, THAT sounds more natural.  I have yet to attend a modern, amplified concert that had anyting like "separation and soundstage".


For me the HD800's are a sort of an "I consider myself an audiophile so I guess I should have a pair" headphone. My RS1i's give me a better representation of sitting in Orchestra Hall in MPLS listening to the Minnesota Orchestra than just about any other hp that I've tried. I think a great deal of my enjoyment of Grado's comes from their extremely light weight, which gives them a non-fatigue factor that's hard to beat.


----------



## bbophead

bpcans said:


> h20fidelity said:
> 
> 
> > Cassandra Wilson is a great story teller, I lived solely with her New Moon Daughter album for some time until buying her entire collection.  Enjoy the Silver Pony album.
> ...


 

 I feel your pain, although I'm a jazz guy.  Vocal, not so much.


----------



## bpcans

bbophead said:


> I feel your pain, although I'm a jazz guy.  Vocal, not so much.


bbophead, jazz is so eclectic and personal that what's good for the goose... as the saying goes. We all bring our own expectations to every live performance, and the artists bring theirs. When the two come together it's really kinda cool.


----------



## stacker45

bpcans said:


> For me the HD800's are a sort of an "I consider myself an audiophile so I guess I should have a pair" headphone. My RS1i's give me a better representation of sitting in Orchestra Hall in MPLS listening to the Minnesota Orchestra than just about any other hp that I've tried. I think a great deal of my enjoyment of Grado's comes from their extremely light weight, which gives them a non-fatigue factor that's hard to beat.


 
  
 As a new RS1 owner, I can understand why they were Grado's flagship model for so many years.


bbophead said:


> I feel your pain, although I'm a jazz guy.  Vocal, not so much.


 
  
 I like Jazz sang by a beautiful soothing female voice. One of my vavorite female signers is Rebecca Pidgeon, I could listen to her all day.


bpcans said:


> Cassandra Wilson is so highly revered and respected that it's almost hard for me to be critical in any way. But when I saw her recently at the Dakota Jazz Club in MPLS her tone and lyrical phrasing was so overdrawn and affected that I found my patience wearing because I just wanted to hear the music, and not listen to her over emote and try to ring every last drop of pathos out of every note. Maybe that's why they call it jazz?


 
  
 To be honest, as far as sound quality is concern, I prefer my headphones, to a live performance.


----------



## bbophead

> To be honest, as far as sound quality is concern, I prefer my headphones, to a live performance.


 
 I understand.  So sad that live performance can't really be that good.  It could, but it isn't.


----------



## bpcans

stacker45 said:


> To be honest, as far as sound quality is concern, I prefer my headphones, to a live performance.


*


bbophead said:



			I understand.  So sad that live performance can't really be that good.  It could, but it isn't.
		
Click to expand...

*All I can say is that you guys gotta get out more. For me nothing beats the energy and spontinaity of a live performance, especially jazz, Americas musical gift to the world.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

^This X 1,000,000,000,000,000!!! Plus classical, Germany's gift to the World !


----------



## bpcans

wildcatsare1 said:


> ^This X 1,000,000,000,000,000!!! Plus classical, Germany's gift to the World !


I think the Austrians would argue that point. Lol.


----------



## bbophead

bpcans said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest, as far as sound quality is concern, I prefer my headphones, to a live performance.
> ...


 

 Sorry, I meant the sound of a live perfomance sometimes can't be as good as a well-miced studio gig.  I love live.  Been doing it for,oh, 60 years maybe.


----------



## Jbgoth

wildcatsare1 said:


> Not a closed, but with the same effect, the Auclair Reference or RSM CIEMs, I was blown away how much they sounded like my PS500e and PS1000s! In my case the RSM.





bbophead said:


> I like my DT660 for that.





borrego said:


> If you are looking for on-ear closed model, the Audio Technica ESW9 Ltd is good offer similar mid centric/fun sound signature. It has wood cups too.




Thanks for the suggestions! I'll read about them over the weekend.


----------



## stacker45

bpcans said:


> bbophead, jazz is so eclectic and personal that what's good for the goose... as the saying goes. We all bring our own expectations to every live performance, and the artists bring theirs. When the two come together it's really kinda cool.


 
  
 I agree 100%.
  
 Having low expectations is the reasons why I feel warm and fuzzy everytime I listen to my SR80e. They're at the low end, inexpensive, and they're made of plastic, so my expectations are on the low side when they're concern, so the more my SR80e exeed my expectations, the bigger my grin gets.
  
 My new pair of RS1 gets a lot of head time. Last night, I was listening to Saleena Jones singing ''You Don't Bring me Flowers''. She has a ritch, deep, (for a woman) voice, and with the RS1, I could easyly hear her breath in, before she started singing, then I thought I'd let the SR80e have a go at it. I don't have to tell you that you could buy many pairs of SR80e, for the price of one pair of RS1, so my expectations .were lower for the SR80e.
  
 To my surprise, the SR80e sounded every bit as detailed as the RS1, however, the RS1 did sound smooter, and had tighter bass, and my RS1 impress me, because they give over 80% of the sound quality that my PS1000 give me.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

bpcans said:


> I think the Austrians would argue that point. Lol.




OK, good point, though as a Heine, I need to defend my Home Boys to the North


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Guys, is Jmoney still in business? Is there anybody in North America or Europe selling improved leather, preferably sheepskin? If not, anybody know a good Tanner?


----------



## elvergun

bbophead said:


> I feel your pain, although I'm a jazz guy.  Vocal, not so much.


 

 Me too!!!
  
  
 It's nice to see that so many Grado lovers are also love Jazz.


----------



## stacker45

stacker45 said:


> As a new RS1 owner, I can understand why they were Grado's flagship model for so many years.
> 
> I like Jazz sang by a beautiful soothing female voice. One of my vavorite female signers is Rebecca Pidgeon, I could listen to her all day.
> 
> To be honest, as far as sound quality is concern, I prefer my headphones, to a live performance.


 
  


bpcans said:


> All I can say is that you guys gotta get out more. For me nothing beats the energy and spontinaity of a live performance, especially jazz, Americas musical gift to the world.


 
 I didn't like your comment, but, because I'm in a good mood, I'm going to give you the censored version of my reply.
  
 First, I have been attending a few concerts every year for over 30 years, so I think that I ''get out'' plenty.
  
 Second, I've given you the courtesy of reposting my own comment, hoping that you will understand it, this time.
  
 Third, before you start going all Jackie Chan on me, remember that I could have gone with the UNcensored version of this.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

First thing I listened to when the PS1000 arrived was que Sonny Rollins "Way Out West" up. A couple of times there were percussion strikes off stage right (blocks?) that triggered a bit of my PTSD hyper-vigilant stuff, jumped out of my skin. Adrenaline and smooth jazz..


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jbgoth said:


> I love my PS500e so much, but I need/want a closed pair of HP with a Grado sound. Does anyone have any suggestions? I thought this would be the best place to post my question.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Jordan


 

 I looked at both the Fostex TH900 and the Beyerdynamic T 5 p as closed alternatives for those times when the room was too noisy for my open Grados.  I chose the T 5 p, based on better noise insulation.  While received wisdom is that the TH900 sounds a bit better (and I confirmed this in listening at a headphone meet), if I were in a noisy room, the noise would overcome any fine distinction, and the TH900 was much more leaky to outside noise.
  
 So I chose the T 5 p and I LOVE it.  Here are some comments on its sound... in short, great for Grado folks weaned on transparency!  http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/21720#post_11203774  I also later got they Beyerdynamic A 200 p DAC/amp, a tiny belt-mounted box half the size of an iPhone with a Wolfson DAC and impedance suited for the T 5 p. It puts the iphone-like controls of volume, skip, pause, and repeat right on your belt.  Oh, and it sounds great too (works off an iPhone with lightening connector).


----------



## elvergun

ruthieandjohn said:


> I looked at both the Fostex TH900 and the Beyerdynamic T 5 p as closed alternatives for those times when the room was too noisy for my open Grados.  I chose the T 5 p, based on better noise insulation.  While received wisdom is that the TH900 sounds a bit better (and I confirmed this in listening at a headphone meet), if I were in a noisy room, the noise would overcome any fine distinction, and the TH900 was much more leaky to outside noise.
> 
> So I chose the T 5 p and I LOVE it.  Here are some comments on its sound... in short, great for Grado folks weaned on transparency!  http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/21720#post_11203774  I also later got they Beyerdynamic A 200 p DAC/amp, a tiny belt-mounted box half the size of an iPhone with a Wolfson DAC and impedance suited for the T 5 p. It puts the iphone-like controls of volume, skip, pause, and repeat right on your belt.  Oh, and it sounds great too (works off an iPhone with lightening connector).


 
  
 Another vote for the T5p.   I honestly don't know why it is not more popular - they are built like a tank and the SQ is incredible.


----------



## mikey1964

An acquaintance of mine, we've had some dealings, sold off his LCD-XC and bought a T5p. I asked him why he'd done so, I mean heck he had an LCD-XC after all, he said the XC didn't sound right to him, too muddied and lacked the clarity he'd wanted. When he'd gotten the T5p, he liked it but was really quite ticked off about the non-detachable cable. I introduced him to a guy who did my HD700 and K812 cables, he modded the T5p with Audeze connectors (as requested by the owner) and he couldn't be more pleased with the result. Gonna get him to do my Denon D2k and D7k with HiFiMan connectors.
  
 Back to Grado, I was listening to some Queen tracks with my GS1000i and it was simply enjoying that unique Grado bass and sparkling highs. I decided to swap it for my Denon D2k almost immediately and right off the bat, the D2k (which isn't shy of HF) sounded a little veiled. Now, that I've been listening to other Queen tracks over a period of time, it sounds great with nice near sparkling highs.Seriously, Grado's make other cans sound veiled especially on the HF.


----------



## dorino

Why any headphone over ~250/300 dollars wouldn't have a detachable cable is beyond me, anymore. It's clearly not expensive. Maybe that number's a little low. Still, I've been spoiled ever since I got my HD598...


----------



## Wildcatsare1

mikey1964 said:


> An acquaintance of mine, we've had some dealings, sold off his LCD-XC and bought a T5p. I asked him why he'd done so, I mean heck he had an LCD-XC after all, he said the XC didn't sound right to him, too muddied and lacked the clarity he'd wanted. When he'd gotten the T5p, he liked it but was really quite ticked off about the non-detachable cable. I introduced him to a guy who did my HD700 and K812 cables, he modded the T5p with Audeze connectors (as requested by the owner) and he couldn't be more pleased with the result. Gonna get him to do my Denon D2k and D7k with HiFiMan connectors.
> 
> Back to Grado, I was listening to some Queen tracks with my GS1000i and it was simply enjoying that unique Grado bass and sparkling highs. I decided to swap it for my Denon D2k almost immediately and right off the bat, the D2k (which isn't shy of HF) sounded a little veiled. Now, that I've been listening to other Queen tracks over a period of time, it sounds great with nice near sparkling highs.Seriously, Grado's make other cans sound veiled especially on the HF.




My feelings exactly on the XC, they just sounded unnatural.

Mikey, does your Frind modify Grado PS1000's for detachable cables?


----------



## mikey1964

wildcatsare1 said:


> My feelings exactly on the XC, they just sounded unnatural.
> 
> Mikey, does your Frind modify Grado PS1000's for detachable cables?


 
 Well, I can ask him about this, thinking that some detachable cables for my GS1000i would be good as well......will get back to you on this.
  
 Edit: Actually kinda curious, has anyone done a detachable cable mod on the GS1000 ad/or PS1000?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

mikey1964 said:


> Well, I can ask him about this, thinking that some detachable cables for my GS1000i would be good as well......will get back to you on this.
> 
> Edit: Actually kinda curious, has anyone done a detachable cable mod on the GS1000 ad/or PS1000?




Thanks Mikey, would love to try Norne Draug 2 or SolvX cables with my PS1k.


----------



## H20Fidelity

bpcans said:


> Cassandra Wilson is so highly revered and respected that it's almost hard for me to be critical in any way. But when I saw her recently at the Dakota Jazz Club in MPLS her tone and lyrical phrasing was so overdrawn and affected that I found my patience wearing because I just wanted to hear the music, and not listen to her over emote and try to ring every last drop of pathos out of every note. Maybe that's why they call it jazz?


 
  
 Its an interesting topic as I become accustom to how the singers vocal tones and texture should sound with any given track in a digital recording (or any recording), I learn where that detail should reach out, certain nooks and crannies within a singer voice, for example them breathing in for the next line. Often when I hear a live acoustic version or even a track on utube it certainly detracts the original description I've understood.
  
 I can totally understand what you mean about pushing her voice over the top as it can be annoying. Sometimes, although strange, sticking to a pure correctly mastered recording gives you impressions that stick. When hearing the singer live it may not be the same, and in a worst case scenario change your perspective of them for the long term.


----------



## wormsdriver

wildcatsare1 said:


> Guys, is Jmoney still in business? Is there anybody in North America or Europe selling improved leather, preferably sheepskin? If not, anybody know a good Tanner?


 
 Far as i know, J$ has been out of business, the one that I bought for my Ps1000 recently was from ALO Audio Warehouse deals. They had a few new old stock ones, but they're all gone atm.
  
 I believe *turbulent Labs* are still selling them, but don't think they use sheepskin.* PlusSoundAudio* also sells them, but no lambskin either, I believe. Finally, *martin custom audio *looks like your safest bet, you can email him and he'll probably make whatever you want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






mikey1964 said:


> wildcatsare1 said:
> 
> 
> > My feelings exactly on the XC, they just sounded unnatural.
> ...


 
 I haven't, but I found this picture from *Moon Audio*:


----------



## mikey1964

@wormsdriver , thanks for the link, I've sent it to the modder to take a look, he'd said he'd done some recabling work on lower end Grado's, just needed to check on the GS1000. Again, thanks, it's much appreciated.


----------



## wormsdriver

mikey1964 said:


> @wormsdriver , thanks for the link, I've sent it to the modder to take a look, he'd said he'd done some recabling work on lower end Grado's, just needed to check on the GS1000. Again, thanks, it's much appreciated.


 
 you're welcomed.
  
 I think the only real concern is getting the drivers out of the wooden shell without too much cosmetic damage. The foam earpads will cover that up, but still, personally I couldn't do it to a wooden Grado.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


Spoiler: Warning: NOT for the faint of heart!!!


----------



## Tropic

whirlwind said:


> For $250 you will not get a wide sound stage....but you can be wowed by a 325i used for that price or maybe even less....or a new 325e for $300 or maybe a used e for a little less.



 

I was wowed by a 125i compared to my Audiofly AF180 I had at the time, so a 325i while pushing my budget would be the best bet. Thanks!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

wormsdriver said:


> Far as i know, J$ has been out of business, the one that I bought for my Ps1000 recently was from ALO Audio Warehouse deals. They had a few new old stock ones, but they're all gone atm.
> 
> I believe *turbulent Labs* are still selling them, but don't think they use sheepskin. *PlusSoundAudio* also sells them, but no lambskin either, I believe. Finally, *martin custom audio* looks like your safest bet, you can email him and he'll probably make whatever you want.
> I haven't, but I found this picture from *Moon Audio*:




Wormdriver, thank you!!! Looks like Martin is the way to go, his work is beautiful , love the brass rods he does with his headbands.

Has anybody ordered a Headband from Martin?


----------



## joseph69

dorino said:


> Why any headphone over ~250/300 dollars wouldn't have a detachable cable is beyond me, anymore. It's clearly not expensive. Maybe that number's a little low. Still, I've been spoiled ever since I got my HD598...


 


wildcatsare1 said:


> My feelings exactly on the XC, they just sounded unnatural.
> Mikey, does your Frind modify Grado PS1000's for detachable cables?


 
 I understand to each his own…but why would you want detachable cables on HP's that aren't portable? I would think that a soldered connection is much better than having to plug/unplug the cables from the HP's when you want to listen too them or not. And now you also increase your chances of a bad connection due to the solder joints breaking each time you do this with the female connector, no?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

joseph69 said:


> I understand to each his own…but why would you want detachable cables on HP's that aren't portable? I would think that a soldered connection is much better than having to plug/unplug the cables from the HP's when you want to listen too them or not. And now you also increase your chances of a bad connection due to the solder joints breaking each time you do this with the female connector, no?




It gives you the opportunity to upgrade your cable as the technology advances. Norne has two different cables I would love to try on my PS1k. The Draug 2, which is one of the cables of choice for the HD800 or the SolvX which works so well on HiFiman Cans.


----------



## dorino

Beyond "upgrading" the cable, I just like being able to _replace_ it. Cables break. I don't want to have to send my entire headphone in (or buy a new one) or do some DIY if I could just go on Amazon and buy a new cable direct from the manufacturer for much, much less. That peace of mind is... nice to have.
  
 I haven't had problems with removable cables breaking my headphones. I have had problems with cables breaking, though (fray, wear, jack, etc.)_. _I guess that's stupidly anecdotal, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> It gives you the opportunity to upgrade your cable as the technology advances. Norne has two different cables I would love to try on my PS1k. The Draug 2, which is one of the cables of choice for the HD800 or the SolvX which works so well on HiFiman Cans.


 
 OK,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats a good point.
 I guess I also didn't quite get it because I'm fine with the "stock" Grado cable. 
 Also when I had the Audeze LCD-X I found that the removable cables were nothing but a hassle too me, and preferred the hard wired cable.


----------



## dorino

I like Grado's stock cable, too. I probably wouldn't upgrade it to anything else - I tend not to hear much difference through cables anyway. I have also managed to ruin similar cables, because I play with them like an idiot. I never ruined a pair of Grados, myself, but I worry that I could.


----------



## joseph69

dorino said:


> Beyond "upgrading" the cable, I just like being able to _replace_ it. Cables break. I don't want to have to send my entire headphone in (or buy a new one) or do some DIY if I could just go on Amazon and buy a new cable direct from the manufacturer for much, much less. That peace of mind is... nice to have.
> 
> I haven't had problems with removable cables breaking my headphones. I have had problems with cables breaking, though (fray, wear, jack, etc.)_. _I guess that's stupidly anecdotal, but it's better than nothing.


 
 OK, now I can see your's and @Wildcatsare1 points.


----------



## jaywillin

wildcatsare1 said:


> My feelings exactly on the XC, they just sounded unnatural.
> 
> Mikey, does your Frind modify Grado PS1000's for detachable cables?


 
  
  


wildcatsare1 said:


> Thanks Mikey, would love to try Norne Draug 2 or SolvX cables with my PS1k.


 
 moon audio perhaps ?  they may just hardwire though


----------



## Wildcatsare1

jaywillin said:


> moon audio perhaps ?  they may just hardwire though




Grado said they would hardware for $200.00 if I supplied the cable. Trevor (Norne Audio) thinks he has someone who could do this, just need to save my pennies and decide which cable to go with.

Thanks Jay!


----------



## DaemonSire

wildcatsare1 said:


> Grado said they would hardware for $200.00 if I supplied the cable. Trevor (Norne Audio) thinks he has someone who could do this, just need to save my pennies and decide which cable to go with.
> 
> Thanks Jay!


 
 You could post an ad on the F/S forums too.  There are a lot of handy DIY'ers around that may do it for you for just the cost of materials + shipping.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

daemonsire said:


> You could post an ad on the F/S forums too.  There are a lot of handy DIY'ers around that may do it for you for just the cost of materials + shipping.




Not sure I would send mine to somebody who wouldn't guarantee their work. Having a hard time typing this, taking a break and listening to Uncle Tupelo on the PS1k, Jay and the Boys are in the room, damn these are great headphones!!!!


----------



## jaywillin

wildcatsare1 said:


> Not sure I would send mine to somebody who wouldn't guarantee their work. Having a hard time typing this, taking a break and listening to Uncle Tupelo on the PS1k, Jay and the Boys are in the room, damn these are great headphones!!!!


 
 yes they are great !
  
 there has been an update with my ordeal and the ps1k's, it ain't over yet ! after being told on several different occasions 
 i had done all i could and more, that i was in the right, i may owe paypal the money for the ps1000


----------



## rovopio

I didn't follow the story from the start but wishing you the best with the stuff Jay~!!


----------



## jaywillin

well the story started last october, and it's still going on, it could be i just will need to sell the ps1000


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> there has been an update with my ordeal and the ps1k's, it ain't over yet ! after being told on several different occasions
> i had done all i could and more, that i was in the right, i may owe paypal the money for the ps1000


 
 ???
  


jaywillin said:


> well the story started last october, and it's still going on, it could be i just will need to sell the ps1000


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> ???


 
  
 i don't know for sure yet, my case has been "escalated" and a supervisor is supposed to call me
 i was a little wary that i'd keep to keep the headphones and not owe someone , and i kept asking them
 and as far as they were concerned i didn't owe the buyer a refund, but i offered a couple of times, and he 
 responded so slow, and never said he'd send the headphones back after i asked him.
  then the guy disputes it with his credit card company about two months later
 so now the dispute is open again


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i don't know for sure yet, my case has been "escalated" and a supervisor is supposed to call me
> i was a little wary that i'd keep to keep the headphones and not owe someone , and i kept asking them
> and as far as they were concerned i didn't owe the buyer a refund, but i offered a couple of times, and he
> responded so slow, and never said he'd send the headphones back after i asked him.
> ...


 
 Sorry too hear this Jay.
 I hope it all works out in your favor and you don't owe or have to sell the PS1K's.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Sorry too hear this Jay.
> I hope it all works out in your favor and you don't owe or have to sell the PS1K's.


 
 you generally don't get something for nothing
 its just a big hassle , i wish it would just get over and done with !


----------



## whirlwind

wildcatsare1 said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > I understand to each his own…but why would you want detachable cables on HP's that aren't portable? I would think that a soldered connection is much better than having to plug/unplug the cables from the HP's when you want to listen too them or not. And now you also increase your chances of a bad connection due to the solder joints breaking each time you do this with the female connector, no?
> ...


 
 I can definitely vouch for the Draug 2 HD800 cable...it is the cats meow


----------



## fkeufss

I am considering to buy a Grado headphone for pop music? Is RS2e a good enough choice? Or should i choose RS1e? Thanks.


----------



## bpcans

fkeufss said:


> I am considering to buy a Grado headphone for pop music? Is RS2e a good enough choice? Or should i choose RS1e? Thanks.


Whatever you do for God's sake don't get the RS1e's!


----------



## fkeufss

haha, is RS1e really that bad? Never had chance to try it.


----------



## wormsdriver

haha, I know right. It makes me wanna hear just how bad they are.


----------



## XLR8

fkeufss said:


> haha, is RS1e really that bad? Never had chance to try it.


 
 Run far very far away....


----------



## stacker45

dorino said:


> Why any headphone over ~250/300 dollars wouldn't have a detachable cable is beyond me, anymore. It's clearly not expensive. Maybe that number's a little low. Still, I've been spoiled ever since I got my HD598...


 
  
 This doesn't surprise me, because theoretically, the less connections you have in a signal path, the better the sound quality. Add to that the fact that it's also cheaper to build, and it becomes more  obvious, why many manufacturers chose to take this route.


----------



## dorino

I'd assume you'd be able to do it "right", as far as the connections go. I'd, personally, value the assurance and customizability over what's likely an inaudible difference in sound.
  
 And, when you start wanting 300+ bucks, I sympathize less and less with cost cutting for something that seems so simple. Maybe it's more complex than I think it is.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> I understand to each his own…but why would you want detachable cables on HP's that aren't portable? I would think that a soldered connection is much better than having to plug/unplug the cables from the HP's when you want to listen too them or not. And now you also increase your chances of a bad connection due to the solder joints breaking each time you do this with the female connector, no?


 
  
 I think that their cables is one of Grado's strong points. I now own 8 pairs of Grados, and I have never had any problem what so ever. Heck!. it wouldn't surprise me to find out that their stock cable is better than some aftermarket ones.
  
 Have you seen their high end e serie's cable?, 4, then 8 and now 12 conductors...when will they stop?, I mean seriously, it's not even funny anymore,  they're so big, that you could jump start a car with those things.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I'm no expert, but I doubt that a 50mm speaker, driven with about 1/3rd of a watt, needs a cable that big. But hey!, big sells, lust look at the Caddy Escalade.


----------



## dorino

No doubt, they're great cables, internally. Little microphonic (below average), IIRC, but not bad. Perhaps that's changed over time.


----------



## stacker45

dorino said:


> I'd assume you'd be able to do it "right", as far as the connections go. I'd, personally, value the assurance and customizability over what's likely an inaudible difference in sound.
> 
> And, when you start wanting 300+ bucks, I sympathize less and less with cost cutting for something that seems so simple. Maybe it's more complex than I think it is.


 
  
 I'm sure that on some headphones, a cable swap can be beneficial, I used to own a pair of Sennheiser HD600, and their cable was so tin, they should've had their own Telethon.
  
 And speaking of ''inaudible differences'', I don't always agree with Grado's way of doing things, however, I seriously doubt that swapping the cable on a pair of Grado, will significantly improve their sound quality.


----------



## dorino

I'd probably lean towards the same conclusion. But, like I said, I'm more of a fan of the idea in general because of replaceability.
  
 It's not really a problem unique to Grado, just a general peeve.


----------



## stacker45

dorino said:


> I'd probably lean towards the same conclusion. But, like I said, I'm more of a fan of the idea in general because of replaceability.
> 
> It's not really a problem unique to Grado, just a general peeve.


 
  
 I admit that removable cables can be a good thing. If, for some reason, your cable gets stuck on something, or if you step on it by mistake, the consequences will probably be just a matter of plugging it back.
  
 So far I've been lucky, because over the years, this has happened to me, a few times with my Grados. I have read about a few cases where the cables got ripped out at the earcups.


----------



## dorino

Yep. It's scarily easy to break a headphone cable, especially versus the _rest_ of a headphone.


----------



## wormsdriver

meh, removable or not, I treat them all like they're hardwired. As a matter of fact, the only problems I've had with cables was from an iem with removable cables. One of the pins broke inside of the shell, and was impossible to take out. i had to send it back to the manufacturer to fix them.


----------



## dorino

IEMs are probably a notable exception. Likely much harder to do a secure, _good_ connection. The connectors on my Alpha dog are about the size of an IEM. That wouldn't work.


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> meh, removable or not, I treat them all like they're hardwired. As a matter of fact, the only problems I've had with cables was from an iem with removable cables. One of the pins broke inside of the shell, and was impossible to take out. i had to send it back to the manufacturer to fix them.


 
  
 I try to be very careful too. Having detachable cables is generally safer, but if the cable gets a good tug at an angle, they could break too.
  
 By the way worms, have you noticed that when Grado went from 4 to 8 conductors cable, they were still shipping the RS1, GS and PS1k, with the 4 conductors extension.
  
 Even though I think that the new cable is ridiculessly big, at least now, the high end e serie's models, now come with a matching 12 conductors extension.


----------



## wormsdriver

speaking of this whole cable thing. I must admit, I do not like the 3.5mm on the thicker Grado cables like on the Ps500e. makes me feel like it's gonna break off sooner or later.


----------



## joseph69

fkeufss said:


> I am considering to buy a Grado headphone for pop music? Is RS2e a good enough choice? Or should i choose RS1e? Thanks.


 
  Unfortunately there are plenty of negative comments about the RS1e, just do some reading on these thread and you'll find the RS2e is one of Grado's most lied HP on this forum.
  


stacker45 said:


> This doesn't surprise me, because theoretically, the less connections you have in a signal path, the better the sound quality.


 
 +1


----------



## DarthFader

wormsdriver said:


> speaking of this whole cable thing. I must admit, I do not like the 3.5mm on the thicker Grado cables like on the Ps500e. makes me feel like it's gonna break off sooner or later.


 
 I'm with you on that. I have no idea if there's any difference in sound quality but there's something re-assuring and pleasing about plugging in a 1/4 inch jack. Glad my non-"e" version of the PS 500 came with the 1/4. Maybe it's all aesthetics and in my head but it makes me happier.


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > meh, removable or not, I treat them all like they're hardwired. As a matter of fact, the only problems I've had with cables was from an iem with removable cables. One of the pins broke inside of the shell, and was impossible to take out. i had to send it back to the manufacturer to fix them.
> ...


 
 yeah, I think at one point I did. (not 100% sure about that). 
  
 I just use one of the extension cables that I have, the others have always stayed in the box.
  
 I'm actually surprised with the 12 conductor cable on the Gs1ke. It's not as big as I thought it would be.


----------



## wormsdriver

darthfader said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > speaking of this whole cable thing. I must admit, I do not like the 3.5mm on the thicker Grado cables like on the Ps500e. makes me feel like it's gonna break off sooner or later.
> ...


 
 I guess some time ago, I used to use my Grados a bit more with a DAP around the house and I hated the fact that I had to use the Grado 1/4" to 1/8" adapter with my Rs1 for example. I used to think "hey, I wish Grado would change their cables on the ear Grados to a 1/8" jack." well sir, that was some time ago, and I sure as hell don't see it this way anymore!


----------



## dorino

At the least the Grado mini adapter is as good as it is, having cable! Much better than having five inches of hard plastic between the cable and your DAP.
  
 Headphone tastes vary. Not everyone will love Grado headphones.
  
*But* that mini adapter is the end all of mini adapters. Well built, doesn't stress jacks. Not a single problem, IMO.


----------



## DarthFader

dorino said:


> At the least the Grado mini adapter is as good as it is, having cable! Much better than having five inches of hard plastic between the cable and your DAP.
> 
> Headphone tastes vary. Not everyone will love Grado headphones.
> 
> *But* that mini adapter is the end all of mini adapters. Well built, doesn't stress jacks. Not a single problem, IMO.


 
 Truth.


----------



## Tropic

Could someone compare the Beyer DT880 to a Grado SR325 / 325i? I love the raw sound of the Grados but at the same time the sound of a good stack with FiiO X5 -> GoDAP portaTube and the 880 is amazing.


----------



## RAFA

Yesterday the PS500e arrived. Out of the box very good sounding and I am convinced, that these will stay with me for a long time... 
  
 What box or pouch do you use, to keep them save?


----------



## wormsdriver

I use the V Audio case. good stuff!


----------



## RAFA

wormsdriver said:


> I use the V Audio case. good stuff!




Nice. I need to find the cheapest place to buy them and buy also 2 other for my Audio Technica HPs


----------



## sling5s

fkeufss said:


> I am considering to buy a Grado headphone for pop music? Is RS2e a good enough choice? Or should i choose RS1e? Thanks.


 

 I would say for pop music, get the ps500e. The tamed highs and bass emphasis is well suited for pop.  Than maybe the 325e.  RS2e is the brightest of the bunch and maybe better for rock, jazz and classical--pop not so much.
 And as everyone else has said, RS1e is a total fail.  It just doesn't sound right period.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Saturday evening chef, with Grado as sous chef:


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> Saturday evening chef, with Grado as sous chef:


 
 i like mine medium rare


----------



## Wildcatsare1

ruthieandjohn said:


> Saturday evening chef, with Grado as sous chef:




John, you need to give the Grados a rest, you've rubbed all of your hair off!!!!(mine too)


----------



## ruthieandjohn

More alarming even than Grado baldness is when the Chef suddenly begins bellowing out opera to music that only he can hear.  Many listeners have lost their dinners!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

My Girls feel their pain, and I don't even need to be wearing headphones!


----------



## bpcans

ruthieandjohn said:


> Saturday evening chef, with Grado as sous chef:


John, I applaud your sense of style and good taste sir, mostly because you have the exact same KitchenAid mixer that I have in my kitchen. Bravo. I love the smock and your GS1K's. I wear my RS1i's driven by my iPhone around the house quite often, especially when I'm watching the Food Network.


----------



## stacker45

bpcans said:


> John, I applaud your sense of style and good taste sir, mostly because you have the exact same KitchenAid mixer that I have in my kitchen. Bravo. I love the smock and your GS1K's. I wear my RS1i's driven by my iPhone around the house quite often, especially when I'm watching the Food Network.


 
  
 Pfff!, so you have a Grado apron, big deal!, I"m warning you Jonh, if you keep this up, I will remove my shirtm and I will show you my tatoo!


----------



## bpcans

stacker45 said:


> Pfff!, so you have a Grado apron, big deal!, I"m warning you Jonh, if you keep this up, I will remove my shirtm and I will show you my tatoo!


Ah oh!


----------



## ngs428

What does cable twisting look like on a pair of grados? Does it look like flat spots in the typically round cable? Or is there actually a twist in the cable or possibly a break? Curious what to look for.


----------



## stacker45

ngs428 said:


> What does cable twisting look like on a pair of grados? Does it look like flat spots in the typically round cable? Or is there actually a twist in the cable or possibly a break? Curious what to look for.


 
  
 It's just that sometimes, the cable can have a few flat spots here and there. I wouldn't worry if I were you.
  
 I own 8 pairs of Grados, and my HP1000 are almost 25 years old, and I've never had any problems with their cables.


----------



## ngs428

stacker45 said:


> It's just that sometimes, the cable can have a few flat spots here and there. I wouldn't worry if I were you.
> 
> I own 8 pairs of Grados, and my HP1000 are almost 25 years old, and I've never had any problems with their cables.




Thanks stacker!


----------



## wormsdriver

Spoiler: ...and if you've got more time...


----------



## wormsdriver

Who the hell invited these guys?


----------



## wormsdriver

Texas Flood


----------



## Wildcatsare1

^This^ Saw Stevie Ray Vaughn at the Holiday Inn, Odessa, TX. Early in his career. Stood 4' from him while he was jamming, my ears are still ringing! His Bro and the Fabulous T-Birds were ther too, but Stevie stole the show!


----------



## wormsdriver

wildcatsare1 said:


> ^This^ Saw Stevie Ray Vaughn at the Holiday Inn, Odessa, TX. Early in his career. Stood 4' from him while he was jamming, my ears are still ringing! His Bro and the Fabulous T-Birds were ther too, but Stevie stole the show!


 
 Man, must of been a hell of a show!!!


----------



## JamesBr

wildcatsare1 said:


> ^This^ Saw Stevie Ray Vaughn at the Holiday Inn, Odessa, TX. Early in his career. Stood 4' from him while he was jamming, my ears are still ringing! His Bro and the Fabulous T-Birds were ther too, but Stevie stole the show!


 
  
  


wormsdriver said:


> Man, must of been a hell of a show!!!


 
  
 Is his music as good as when he plays in good Grados?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Very, very good on Grados, but HELL NO!!! Live was better, God rest his soul.


----------



## whirlwind

wildcatsare1 said:


> ^This^ Saw Stevie Ray Vaughn at the Holiday Inn, Odessa, TX. Early in his career. Stood 4' from him while he was jamming, my ears are still ringing! His Bro and the Fabulous T-Birds were ther too, but Stevie stole the show!


 
 Awesome.....the dude had some serious skills.....I listen to him a lot.


----------



## fkeufss

Very nice video!


----------



## stacker45

whirlwind said:


> Awesome.....the dude had some serious skills.....I listen to him a lot.


 
  
 One of many that died way too soon, R.I.P John Bonham.


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome.....the dude had some serious skills.....I listen to him a lot.
> ...


 
 Amen, brother.
  
 Here is another great player....R.I.P  Gary.


----------



## stacker45

whirlwind said:


> Amen, brother.
> 
> Here is another great player....R.I.P  Gary.




  
 This got me thinking, and it's depressing to think how many great musicians have died prematurely.


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> This got me thinking, and it's depressing to think how many great musicians have died prematurely.


 
 i was just listening to gary more


----------



## bbophead

You know, I think some of us regular people have died prematurely.
  
 Just sayin'.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

bbophead said:


> You know, I think some of us regular people have died prematurely.
> 
> Just sayin'.




I did, for 6 minutes and 27 seconds, and am as regular as they come (ok a little bigger and balder).


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> I did, for 6 minutes and 27 seconds, and am as regular as they come (ok a little bigger and balder).


 
 Very fortunate to be here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Seriously…what was that like…did you see/hear anything, or know anything like you were dead, or was there nothing at all, like absolute darkness?


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Very fortunate to be here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I died too, but I don't know for how long, it was during an emergency operation, after my small bowels had ripped open, 124cm long.
  
 So I feel very fortunate to be here too.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I died too, but I don't know for how long, it was during an emergency operation, after my small bowels had ripped open, 124cm long.
> So I feel very fortunate to be here too.


 
 You are also very fortunate!
 So…did you know you died, was there anything you remember?
 Just real curious as too know what happens when someone has died and came back.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

They told me they shocked me 8 times and after the 8th I sat straight up and said, "I need to go to seminary". Can tell you Heaven felt great can't remember what I saw, it's kind of fuzzy, like its behind opaque glass.


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> They told me they shocked me 8 times and after the 8th I sat straight up and said, "I need to go to seminary". Can tell you Heaven felt great can't remember what I saw, it's kind of fuzzy, like its behind opaque glass.


 
 Thanks, I was just totally curious, thank GOD your alive!!!
 Not too sound suicidal or morbid, but I once had a dream I was dead, and it was THE MOST PEACEFUL felling I ever experienced! Very weird. I was in a coma for 12 days back in 2003, but there was nothing but darkness and no memory what so ever, thats why I was real curious.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

joseph69 said:


> Thanks, I was just totally curious, thank GOD your alive!!!
> Not too sound suicidal or morbid, but I once had a dream I was dead, and it was THE MOST PEACEFUL felling I ever experienced! Very weird. I was in a coma for 12 days back in 2003, but there was nothing but darkness and no memory what so ever, thats why I was real curious.




That was the thing that was so profound, a perfect feeling of absolute peace, no anxiety, pain, fear, a feeling of being loved completely in an all consuming manner. One of the other things was feeling my connection and place in all creation, a "oneness" and awareness of being part of something quite grand. You feel so good that you don't remember anything about this place, perhaps in time you would/will.


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> That was the thing that was so profound, a perfect feeling of absolute peace, no anxiety, pain, fear, a feeling of being loved completely in an all consuming manner. One of the other things was feeling my connection and place in all creation, a "oneness" and awareness of being part of something quite grand. You feel so good that you don't remember anything about this place, perhaps in time you would/will.


 
 Very, very interesting.
 This is exactly how I felt in my dream, and I remember the feeling like it was yesterday, and its been +/- 25 tears ago!
 Thanks for sharing your experience, glad your here!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Thanks, glad you traversed your coma well! 10 years on August 21st for me, does feel like yesterday.


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> Thanks, glad you traversed your coma well! 10 years on August 21st for me, does feel like yesterday.


 
 Thank you.
 Funny (but not) this year will be 12 years ago I fell into the coma on August 7th and awoke on the 19th.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> You are also very fortunate!
> So…did you know you died, was there anything you remember?
> Just real curious as too know what happens when someone has died and came back.


 
  
 No, I didn't know, I stayed in the intensive care unit for two days, and then I was transferred to the gastroenterology unit on the 8th florr. My surgeon came and introduced herself, and she told me what they had done to me.
  
 I then asked her, ''could I have died from this'', and she said, ''you did, and the only reasons why you are speaking to me right now, is because you're relatively young, (I was 40), and you're fit'',
  
 She then said,''I don't know many people with a 120cm peritonitis, that have lived to tell the story''  
  
 I owe this women my life, and since this happened, every Christmass, I give her a card, and a present. 
  
 And now, on a lighter note, I'm off to listen to Patricia Barber's live , ''companion'' on SACD, with my new, old RS1, now, I just have to figure out wich amp I'll use.
  
 Oh!, and you should check out Mrs. Barber's version of ''Black Magic Woman''.


----------



## joseph69

Thank GOD your also with us…pretty amazing stories and how fate was on our side!
 Feel well!


----------



## whirlwind

Wow, guys.
  
 You are all very fortunate, and I really enjoyed hearing your stories and your feelings of what you felt when you were in another place....very interesting.


----------



## wormsdriver

Interesting stuff!
  
 I was just talking to my older brother about this stuff last night at a small BBQ we had. I told him the story of a near death experience I had when I was a kid, I was like 6-7 years old, and basically drowned. I told him what I experienced, which was my life flashing before my eyes (though hey, up to that point I hadn't lived that much), then I remember looking at myself from above. I literally saw my body by the pool and a guy over me pushing on my chest/stomach. In fractions of a second, I went from floating above to rushing back into my own body, waking up to me throwing up huge amounts of water. It was quite the experience, and something that I'll never forget!


----------



## jaywillin

ruptured appendix-almost died
 bleeding out from knee surgery-almost died
 broken femur- wished i was dead ! (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
  
 the eternal question ,what happens next ? whatever it is, live well now,and help someone along the way
  
 now, the important question, are there grado's in heaven ??


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> Interesting stuff!
> 
> I was just talking to my older brother about this stuff last night at a small BBQ we had. I told him the story of a near death experience I had when I was a kid, I was like 6-7 years old, and basically drowned. I told him what I experienced, which was my life flashing before my eyes (though hey, up to that point I hadn't lived that much), then I remember looking at myself from above. I literally saw my body by the pool and a guy over me pushing on my chest/stomach. In fractions of a second, I went from floating above to rushing back into my own body, waking up to me throwing up huge amounts of water. It was quite the experience, and something that I'll never forget!


 
 See how the stories differ…probably due too you being awake at the time you experienced this, and others already under anesthesia, or like me just slipping into the coma while asleep. But literally seeing yourself from above must be some experience.
  


jaywillin said:


> ruptured appendix-almost died
> bleeding out from knee surgery-almost died
> broken femur- wished i was dead ! (
> 
> ...


 
 +1


----------



## markm1

joseph69 said:


> See how the stories differ…probably due too you being awake at the time you experienced this, and others already under anesthesia, or like me just slipping into the coma while asleep. But literally seeing yourself from above must be some experience.
> 
> +1


 

 I'm hoping there are Grados in Hell


----------



## ferday

markm1 said:


> I'm hoping there are Grados in Hell


 
  
 of course there are....but with a 10dB boost in treble and a hair that won't come out of the driver


----------



## joseph69

markm1 said:


> I'm hoping there are Grados in Hell


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> See how the stories differ…probably due too you being awake at the time you experienced this, and others already under anesthesia, or like me just slipping into the coma while asleep. But literally seeing yourself from above must be some experience.
> 
> +1


 
  
 That's exactly what I was thinking when I read Worms post. In my case, about one hour after my bowels ripped, I went into shock, and lost conciensness. Also I think that my heart stoped only a few seconds, so I don't remember anything.
  
 The doctors and nurses really earned their pay, with me. I spend 54 days in the hospital. 3 days after my emergency surgery, they had to operate again, I started bleeding, because the stiches didn't hold, so they installed ''bridges'', in my abdomen. A week later I had to go back to intensive care, because of a bacteria that had infected me, when my bowels had ripped.
  
 I came to the E.R. horizontally, almost dead, and in excuciating pain. And I left, standing on my own two feet, painless, and smiling, and thanking the all the doctors, and nurses, for what they had done for me. I also told them that I had an even greater respect for what they do. Imagine going home after your shift, knowing that one of your patients is now in the intesive care unit, and might not make it.
  
 Alright, on a more positive note, sort of.  I still haven't heard from the Grado rep regarding my RA1. I'm giving her till Friday, and after that, I'm going to order one online. I'm open to suggestions, as to where I should order from, or where I shouldn't order from. I wouldn't mind buying a used battery powered RA1, as long as it's in mint condition. So just let me know.


----------



## fkeufss

Anybody knows about the current version of Alessandrod Music Pro? Is it very similar to RS1e?


----------



## bbophead

I want to talk more about being dead.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Well let me tell you about the time.....


----------



## jaywillin

i like to listen to the dead


----------



## Wildcatsare1

I see dead people......


----------



## jaywillin

dead can dance


----------



## stacker45

bbophead said:


> I want to talk more about being dead.


 
  


jaywillin said:


> i like to listen to the dead


 
  


wildcatsare1 said:


> I see dead people......


 
  
 Only in a Dark Side thread, can someone talk about a subject like this, without having somebody poping blood vessels while screaming at you to take this sh&t elsewhere.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Man, we rock. both figuratively, AND, literally!.
  
 Don't forget me though, if you guys know a good place to order my RA1, let me know, because I plan on placing my order Friday night.


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> Only in a Dark Side thread, can someone talk about a subject like this, without having somebody poping blood vessels while screaming at you to take this sh&t elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 lol, yeah, we're a little nuts aren't we ??
 i'll keep my eyes peeled for the ra1


----------



## Wildcatsare1

True, just popped over here from Purrin's DAC Thread, enough hate over there, let's go pick some shrooms, spark a couple numbers and discuss how groovy Grados are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......


----------



## bbophead

wildcatsare1 said:


> True, just popped over here from Purrin's DAC Thread, enough hate over there, let's go pick some shrooms, spark a couple numbers and discuss how groovy Grados are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Uh, yeah.  I be groovee.


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> lol, yeah, we're a little nuts aren't we ??
> i'll keep my eyes peeled for the ra1


 
  
 We're not only nuts, we're also more tolerant, and mellow.
  
 Long live The Dark Side.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Es lebe der dunklen Seite, mit Grado!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stacker45

wildcatsare1 said:


> Es lebe der dunklen Seite, mit Grado!!!!!!!!!!


 
 Now, tath's what I'm talking about.......I think.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 One thing's for sure, I couldn't have said it better myself. In fact, I couldn't have said it at all.


----------



## wormsdriver

Viva La Grado thread, cheers!


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking when I read Worms post. In my case, about one hour after my bowels ripped, I went into shock, and lost conciensness. Also I think that my heart stoped only a few seconds, so I don't remember anything.
> 
> The doctors and nurses really earned their pay, with me. I spend 54 days in the hospital. 3 days after my emergency surgery, they had to operate again, I started bleeding, because the stiches didn't hold, so they installed ''bridges'', in my abdomen. A week later I had to go back to intensive care, because of a bacteria that had infected me, when my bowels had ripped.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank GOD your well, and staying well, and like I said we're all very fortunate!!!


bbophead said:


> I want to talk more about being dead.


 
 LMAO!


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Thank GOD your well, and staying well, and like I said we're all very fortunate!!!
> LMAO!


 
  
 I didn't say this before, but when I woke up in I.C.U, after the emergency surgery, I lifted my trendy hospital gaoun, or, gawn, Oh come on guys!...stop laughing...I'm from Québec remember?. Anyway, next to the 10'' scar, I also had a...anyone?...anyone?...good answer Fifi, a bag. And because my bowels were very inflamed, they weren't absorbing the nutrients in the food. The consequence was that I had to empty my new ''purse'' about 15 times a day. For you car guys, the food was bypassing, the catalitic converter, the resonator, and the muffler, so you could basically say that I was, straight pipe, or straight bag, if you will.
  
 6 months later, I had another surgery, to remove the bag. 2 moths later I went back to work for 4 years. Then I had a flareup, the desiese was now in my big intestine, so my surgeon had to remove 60cm of my colon. That plus the 124cm of the first surgery, meant that I was now missing 184cm of bowel. This  was 3 1/2 years ago, and since that time, I've had a ''severe rectitis''...IM sure you guys can figure out, what this is. Now, because of this, I can't hold it very long. so I need to have access to a restroom, asap. 
  
 I'm a heavy machinery operator, (Reach Stacker, 45 tons), in the port of Montréal. Because I work outside, I don't have quick access to restrooms. In the last 3 1/2 years, I have tryed every traditional medicine for Crohn's, I've even served as a Guinea pig for 2 drugs that were in study phase, with no success. So last December my employer officially ''retired'' me.
  
 Alright that's it, I won't bore you with my condition anymore, however, if you have a question, regarding yourself, or someone you know, just PM me, and I'll do my best to help you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 On a lighter note, if you ever see a doctor passing by with a termometer on his ear, there's probably a patient with a pencil up his arse!.
  
 And as for the Grado part, on the menu tonight, the HP1000, with, of course, the HPA-2 (battery section), and finally, ''la pièce de résistance'' Dire Straits's Alchemy, live (vinyl LP), served on, la Technics SL-1200mk2, with it's exquisite, Ortofon 2M Black cartridge.
  
 Bon appétit.


----------



## RAFA

wildcatsare1 said:


> Es lebe der dunklen Seite, mit Grado!!!!!!!!!!




Minor corrections...

Es lebe die dunkle Seite mit Grado!!!!!


----------



## rgs9200m

Sorry Stacker, and many sympathies and best of luck to you and I hope you will heal down the road.


----------



## rovopio

I'm sorry to hear what you're going through Stacker >_<


----------



## whirlwind

bbophead said:


> I want to talk more about being dead.


 
 LMAO!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


wildcatsare1 said:


> True, just popped over here from Purrin's DAC Thread, enough hate over there, let's go pick some shrooms, spark a couple numbers and discuss how groovy Grados are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah......threads with all the hate, really make you appreciate the Grado thread.
  
 And those shrooms.....yeah, man those were the days


----------



## bbophead

@ stacker
  
 Sounds like a nightmare.  I hope I'm luckier if the time comes for that procedure.
  
 Let's love some Grados.


----------



## rovopio

whirlwind said:


> LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 i dislike threads when other people told me "There is this feature called Private Message. Amazing that some people don't know about it. Stay on topic, only discuss headphones. This isn't the place to discuss music"
  
 Now that, I really dislike. Good thing there is a block feature.


----------



## jaywillin

bbophead said:


> @ stacker
> 
> Sounds like a nightmare.  I hope I'm luckier if the time comes for that procedure.
> 
> *Let's love some Grados*.


 
  
 all the time !


----------



## elvergun

wildcatsare1 said:


> True, just popped over here from Purrin's DAC Thread, enough hate over there, let's go pick some shrooms, spark a couple numbers and discuss how groovy Grados are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Which thread?   I'm in the mood for some hate.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

rafa said:


> Minor corrections...
> 
> Es lebe die dunkle Seite mit Grado!!!!!




Thanks RAFA, my German is very rusty, haven't used it since my Grandma passed away.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

rovopio said:


> i dislike threads when other people told me "There is this feature called Private Message. Amazing that some people don't know about it. Stay on topic, only discuss headphones. This isn't the place to discuss music"
> 
> Now that, I really dislike. Good thing there is a block feature.




That happened to me on the 560 thread, surprised me because usually that's also pretty laid back. The Dude that jumped me hasn't posted in a while, so it's back to open discussions about things related to enjoying headphones, like good music.


----------



## swspiers

So, I see there's been some talk about 'shrooms, massive drinking in German, and other assorted substance abuse issues.  Looks like I'm needed...
  
 Anyway, back in the house I used to share with my ex (man, I dig writing that). She's deployed to Japan for 6 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Which means I have my main rig before me.  I also have new speakers, Ohm Micro Walsh Tall Special Editions to take over mains duty while the old MWT's go to surround.  I haven't had surround sound in like 9 years, so this will be a treat.
  
 I'm on a short break from grad school (Master's in Addictions- hence the substance abuse joke, for those that don't know or remember me.  I used to come around here a lot, back when it was full of HATE and Purrin started a DAC thread that would be more friendly)
  
 Oh yeah.  Just got my grades.  I maintain my 4.0 for another semester.  Woo-hoo!
  
 Okay, if any of you need to 'talk', feel free.  But keep it to IM.  It's there for a reason, guys.  It's there for a reason.
  
 Let the HATE commence.
  
 Oh yeah again.  This album could have been mastered on Grado's.  The mids of this Stoner/Sludge album are amazing on my 225i's. Sounds good in my speakers, too.  They're also made in Brooklyn (USA! USA! USA!)


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> So, I see there's been some talk about 'shrooms, massive drinking in German, and other assorted substance abuse issues.  Looks like I'm needed...
> 
> Anyway, back in the house I used to share with my ex (man, I dig writing that). She's deployed to Japan for 6 months
> 
> ...




 4.0, NICE !


----------



## stacker45

rgs9200m said:


> Sorry Stacker, and many sympathies and best of luck to you and I hope you will heal down the road.


 
  


rovopio said:


> I'm sorry to hear what you're going through Stacker >_<


 
  


bbophead said:


> @ stacker
> 
> Sounds like a nightmare.  I hope I'm luckier if the time comes for that procedure.
> 
> Let's love some Grados.


 
  
 I want to thank you guys, for your support. it means A LOT to me. All your kind words clearly shows that you have your prioritys in order, and understand that in order to enjoy our wonderful hobby, it helps to be healthy.
  
 Don't worry bbophead, I'm sure that, for each case like mine, there are hundreds of success stories.
 You guys rock! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





rovopio said:


> i dislike threads when other people told me "There is this feature called Private Message. Amazing that some people don't know about it. Stay on topic, only discuss headphones. This isn't the place to discuss music"
> 
> Now that, I really dislike. Good thing there is a block feature.


 
  
  In my opinion, talking about music on a website that's mainly dedicated to a device that is used to reproduce it, is perfectly normal, and totally acceptable.


----------



## stacker45

elvergun said:


> Which thread?   I'm in the mood for some hate.


 
  
 Hmmm!....somebody needs a hug, or better yet, a group hug, come on guys, get closer,don't be shy, there, there elvergun, doesn't that feel good.
  
 Now, let's all hold hands and sing Cumbaya!.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

stacker45 said:


> Hmmm!....somebody needs a hug, or better yet, a group hug, come on guys, get closer,don't be shy, there, there elvergun, doesn't that feel good.
> 
> Now, let's all hold hands and sing Cumbaya!.




How about something a little more rockn' than cumbaya


----------



## stacker45

wildcatsare1 said:


> How about something a little more rockn' than cumbaya


 
  
 I'm open to suggestions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 For now, my RS1 awaits, along with my BSG mint tin amp, and my old 1976 Akai 4000 mk2 Reel to Reel (a $10 garage sale find), I just finished recodring a tape of my favorite songs from my Loreena McKennitt CDs.


----------



## Amictus

I find this thread very humane and full of interest. Nice people. I ascribe this to the beneficient effect of listening to music with Grado headphones. I propose a new UN program dedicated to the purchase and distribution of Grados to areas of conflict and to persons of violent or ignorant demeanour. It would be important to get the music right, though, as well as the headphone model. The leader of N. Korea, now, he would be a challenge...


----------



## Wildcatsare1

stacker45 said:


> I'm open to suggestions.
> 
> For now, my RS1 awaits, along with my BSG mint tin amp, and my old 1976 Akai 4000 mk2 Reel to Reel (a $10 garage sale find), I just finished recodring a tape of my favorite songs from my Loreena McKennitt CDs.




I have a couple Reel to Reel tapes I have never been able to listen to, the machine I bought years ago was dead on arrival (oh no, the dead thing again). Have a Mercury Living Presence "Tchaikovsky 1812 Overature" and Wes Montgomery " Greatest Hits", let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Amictus

Sorry. I now realize that I should have started a new thread called Fans of Grado Fan Club. Or Fans of the Fans of Grado. But off-topic is so fun.


----------



## wormsdriver

Haha, that's a good one, the "Grado Fanclub" Fanclub thread!


----------



## wormsdriver

I just read the news... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 R.I.P. BB King, we miss you already!


----------



## XLR8

To all the Grado fans out there here's one for your PS500's, PS1000's, and HF1 & 2's - Deep House 

 Enjoy...its Friday after all


----------



## wormsdriver

Fantastic!


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> I just read the news...   R.I.P. BB King, we miss you already!



just heard the news myself, sad


----------



## whirlwind

R.I.P.  Mr. King.....Lucille just lost her best friend....we lost a truly great legend of the blues
  
 Looks like all BB King music this weekend, in tribute to B.B.


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > I just read the news...
> ...


 
 very sad indeed.
  


whirlwind said:


> R.I.P.  Mr. King.....Lucille just lost her best friend....we lost a truly great legend of the blues
> 
> *Looks like all BB King music this weekend, in tribute to B.B.*


 
 Yes Sir! I've been listening the last few hours on youtube, just AWESOME! great performances full of great music.


----------



## HPiper

whirlwind said:


> R.I.P.  Mr. King.....Lucille just lost her best friend....we lost a truly great legend of the blues
> 
> Looks like all BB King music this weekend, in tribute to B.B.


 
 I didn't know. I log in here before I read the regular news. Truly a very bad day for music . I have been thinking of getting a new guitar and as odd as it seems I had pretty much decided on the BB King replica, now that is in concrete. May not even play it, just hang it in a display case on the wall. I've been trying to play like him most of my life and still not even close but he certainly has been my inspiration.


----------



## HPiper

stacker45 said:


> I'm open to suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice finding that old tape rig and even more astounding that it still works!! I am REAL surprised you can still get tape for it. I don't remember which model but I used to have an Akai Open Reel. Very nice unit.


----------



## jaywillin

another great "thrill" !


----------



## Wildcatsare1

R.I.P. BB, now you indeed are riding with the King!


----------



## crazychile

Does the comfort of Grado headphones improve much as you move up the line? I have an original pair of SR-80 that my daughter now has commandeered. I'm wondering if you go to the new SR225s or '325s if they get any more comfortable. And is there a dramatic improvement in sound?
  
 Thanks,


----------



## god-bluff

crazychile said:


> Does the comfort of Grado headphones improve much as you move up the line? I have an original pair of SR-80 that my daughter now has commandeered. I'm wondering if you go to the new SR225s or '325s if they get any more comfortable. And is there a dramatic improvement in sound?
> 
> Thanks,




I find my new SR80e more comfortable than my old sr80i ever were. Don't know whether they've changed the 'S' cushions but they definitely feel less itchy.


----------



## joseph69

crazychile said:


> Does the comfort of Grado headphones improve much as you move up the line? I have an original pair of SR-80 that my daughter now has commandeered. I'm wondering if you go to the new SR225s or '325s if they get any more comfortable. And is there a dramatic improvement in sound?
> 
> Thanks,


 


396629 said:


> I find my new SR80e more comfortable than my old sr80i ever were. Don't know whether they've changed the 'S' cushions but they definitely feel less itchy.


 
 Same (L) cushions on both the i/e series…one should not be more comfortable then the other, it should only make a comfort difference if the headband was stretched more than the other too your liking.


----------



## crazychile

joseph69 said:


> Same (L) cushions on both the i/e series…one should not be more comfortable then the other, it should only make a comfort difference if the headband was stretched more than the other too your liking.




Thanks. I think the comfort issue was more of a combination of headband and pads, but it really only got annoying after extended periods.

How much of an improvement in sound is there between the current Sr-80s and '225s?

I remember liking my Sr-80s for when I really wanted to ROCK.


----------



## jaywillin

well, it appears my "problem" surrounding my ps1000 has worked out , and now, if i sell them, it'll be because i want to, not have to !


----------



## JamesBr

jaywillin said:


> well, it appears my "problem" surrounding my ps1000 has worked out , and now, if i sell them, it'll be because i want to, not have to !


 
 Always helping (psycologicaly) to have a working product tho


----------



## jaywillin

jamesbr said:


> Always helping (psycologicaly) to have a working product tho


 
 the problem wasn't with it not functioning at all, it sounds great


----------



## joseph69

crazychile said:


> Thanks. I think the comfort issue was more of a combination of headband and pads, but it really only got annoying after extended periods.
> How much of an improvement in sound is there between the current Sr-80s and '225s?
> I remember liking my Sr-80s for when I really wanted to ROCK.


 
 Sorry, I made a mistake when I said (L) cushions…both series come with the (S) cushions.
 The (L) cushions come on the 225-500. They also IMO/IME improve the sound on the 80's.
 The only (e) series I've heard is the GS1Ke, can't comment on any others.
  


jaywillin said:


> well, it appears my "problem" surrounding my ps1000 has worked out , and now, if i sell them, it'll be because i want to, not have to !


 
 Glad it worked out in your favor.


----------



## stacker45

amictus said:


> I find this thread very humane and full of interest. Nice people. I ascribe this to the beneficient effect of listening to music with Grado headphones. I propose a new UN program dedicated to the purchase and distribution of Grados to areas of conflict and to persons of violent or ignorant demeanour. It would be important to get the music right, though, as well as the headphone model. The leader of N. Korea, now, he would be a challenge...


 
  
  I think that Grado fans understand that the enjoyment of our hobby rests on A LOT more than having a good pair of headphones, or even, a good sound system.
  
 You mention the word ''demeanour''. I think that good, or bad, demeanour, can make, or break, a listening session. 
  
 I believe that the mood we're in, before a listening session, can determine the degree of satisfaction we get from our said, listening session. If we're sad, angry, or stressed, the odds are we won't enjoy ourselves as much as we would if we were happy and relaxed.
  
 Another factor is, bias. for example, all the negative comments regarding the RS1e's lack of treble extension, and overall exitement compared to the previous RS1(i) models. Of course, this can have a negative biased effect against the RS1e. The human brain can be very powerful, and I'm sure that you're familiar with the term auto suggestion.
  
 Oh!, I almost forgot, being exposed to loud noise, or even loud music, for a few hours, can play havoc with our hearing and can skew the way we hear certain frequecys, putting a damper on our listening session.
  
 Alright, that's enough rabling for tonight!.
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          
  
 Alright that's enough rambling for tonight.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Sorry, I made a mistake when I said (L) cushions…both series come with the (S) cushions.
> The (L) cushions come on the 225-500. They also IMO/IME improve the sound on the 80's.
> The only (e) series I've heard is the GS1Ke, can't comment on any others.
> 
> Glad it worked out in your favor.


 
  
 I agree that the L-cushions sound great on the SR80i, and even better on the SR80e.


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> I think that Grado fans understand that the enjoyment of our hobby rests on A LOT more than having a good pair of headphones, or even, a good sound system.
> 
> You mention the word ''demeanour''. I think that good, or bad, demeanour, can make, or break, a listening session.
> 
> ...


 
 ramble away stacker, it can be quite enjoyable for us !


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> You mention the word ''demeanour''. I think that good, or bad, demeanour, can make, or break, a listening session.
> 
> I believe that the mood we're in, before a listening session, can determine the degree of satisfaction we get from our said, listening session. If we're sad, angry, or stressed, the odds are we won't enjoy ourselves as much as we would if we were happy and relaxed.


 
 Absolutely!
 I couldn't agree more…when I'm not in the right mood, strangely enough, it can feel like I don't  have good sounding systems…its then I know I shouldn't be listening too music because I'm not in the the right mood, but when I am, I'm in heaven!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*BATTLE OF THE GRADO 1000s - COMPARING THE GRADO PS1000, HP1000 (HP1), AND GS1000e*
  
*Introduction:*
  
 About a year ago, I developed a set of 10 features, associated them with 4 recordings, and used them in comparative listening tests of 3 headphones at a time. I performed 10 such 3-way compares, each with its own post detailing the work, and summarized in the table here:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/723136/battle-of-the-bassys-beats-pro-yamaha-pro-500-and-beats-studio-2013-compared#post_10634722
  
 Since then, I have acquired 13 Grado headphones, so I thought I would apply that same comparison method to the top three (all with "1000" in their model number) and post my results here.
  
*Test Method:*
  
I used four songs, all encoded in Apple Lossless Format at CD quality (I actually bought the CDs and ripped them... no internet download involved) and played by my Apple iPod Touch 5th Gen (this particular Apple player has an unusually low output impedance and unusually high quality for a portable system):
  

"You're Going To Miss Me When I'm Gone," by Band of Heathens, from their album _One Foot In The Ether_ (used for fidelity of drum sound, positional resolution of two vocalists, and ability to discern pitch of string bass passages);
"Spanish Harlem," by Rebecca Pidgeon, on _The Ultimate Demonstration Disc_ of Chesky records (used to assess female vocals, transparency, the attack of finger on bass string, and high resolution discrimination of differences in shaker shakes)_;_
"Symphony No. 3 in C Minor Op. 78 (Organ Symphony) - IV" by Camille Saint Saens played by Charles Munch and the Boston Symphony (used to assess the "ripping" sound of well-rendered lower brass and organ reed pipes, and the ability to hear a very small entrance amidst a bombastic chord of orchestra and organ at full tilt);
"Throwback" by B.o.B. on _Underground Luxury_ (used to assess ability of a bass tone, specifically lowest C on piano at about 32 Hz, to pick me up by the throat and shake me!)
  
The 10 tests were as follows:
  

*Transparency*:  What is between me and the music?  A felt cloth?  A "Sennheiser veil?" A frosted window?  Dirty window?  Clear Saran wrap?  or nothing?  At its best, makes me forget I am listening on headphones and am in room with musicians.
*Width of sound stage*:  How far to the left and to the right, (yes, AND up and down in best cases) does it seem the musical sources are arranged?
*Positional resolution*:  Can I distinguish a difference in position of two singers in Song 1?
*Bass visceral*:  Does the bass in third verse of Song 4 actually shake me? Or do I just hear it?
*Drum "twang": * At start of Song 1, do the bass and tom tom drumhead have a tone and a pitch, rather than just a thump?
*Bass pitch perception*:  For the complicated bass runs in Song 1, do I hear a pitch with sufficient accuracy to sing or transcribe the part?
*Bass finger pluck*:  Do I hear the actual impact of fingers on the bass string just before hearing its sound on Song 2?
*Shaker variation*:  In Song 2, verse 3, do the various shaker shakes sound a bit different from each other, as they should?
*"Ripping" of organ / brass*:  In Song 3, is there the sensation of hearing each vibration of the French horn and low organ reed tones (sort of the tonal counterpart to hearing a "pitch" from a drumhead in Test 5);
*Discern added chord*:  About 1:38 into Song 3, after the full orchestra and organ hold a chord at the top of a passage, can I hear a small number of orchestra instruments join in, as sort of an echo, in the second measure of that chord?
  
These tests generally emphasize what I find most pleasing in a headphone, namely high-frequency-related features including transparency, upper harmonics of sounds from drum-head, brass, organ pipe, and string bass, and high-resolution effects such as fine detail of each shaker sound and the finger on the bass string.  Only one test (#4) appeals to my emerging "bass-head" nature -- hence bass response is under-represented in these tests.
  
 For each of the 10 tests, I ranked each headphone against the other two, operating two at a time and repeating comparisons on each test and each pair until I could either rank order the three headphones as first place, second place, or third place, or determined that I could not rank two (a tie) or sometimes, all three (a three-way tie).  I assigned 3 points for first place, 2 points for second place, and 1 point for third place.  If two headphones tied for first place, I awarded each 2.5 points and gave the lowest-performing headphone 1 point, and if two headphones timed for second place, I award the top scorer 3 points and the two ties 1.5 points each, thereby preserving the fact that each total across headphones was kept at 6 points (1 + 2 + 3 = 2.5 + 2.5 + 1 = 1.5 + 1.5 + 3 = 6).  Likewise, if all tied, I awarded all 2 points (3 x 2 = 6).
  
 In the comparison chart that is below, I also color-coded each headphone for each test by blue ("first prize" = 3 points), red (second prize = 2 points), or yellow (3rd prize = 1 point).  Ties for first place are shown as light purple (red + blue, 2.5 points);  ties for second place are orange (red + yellow, 1.5 points). 
  
*Headphones Tested:*
  
 I tested the Grado Labs PS1000 (non-e), Joseph Grado Signature Products HP1000 (HP1 - with polarity switches), and the Grado Labs GS1000e.  In all cases, I used the Joseph Grado Signature Products HPA-1 headphone amplifier and lossless CD-quality music.
  
 More pictorially, here are the headphones and amp:
  

*Grado Labs PS1000 headphone and Joseph Grado Signature Products HPA-1 amp.*
  

*Joseph Grado Signature Products HP1000 (HP1) with polarity switch in center of each earpiece.*
  

  
*Grado GS1000e headphones (with Grado box and Grado RA1 amp, not used)*
  
*Results:*
  
 The PS1000 distinguished itself with a spacious sound stage, deepest bass, and superb treble detail.  Cymbal strikes came forth as beautifully "tizzy," deep kick drum blows had enough higher harmonics to give a tone rather than a thud to the drum head, and the harmonics of subbass were preserved.
  
 The HP1000, a 1990s-vintage headphone and the first headphone of the Grado family, moved the musicians much closer to the listener, achieving an intimate arrangement.  This is likely due to the on-ear flat pads that were designed into the HP1000, as opposed to the over-ear "G Cush" pads of the other two headphones.  It was not as transparent as the PS1000 (or other current Grado headphones), but it provided excellent treble detail.
  
 The GS1000e, when compared back and forth with the other two headphones, was distinguished by a bass that was almost "tubby" sounding (though not enough for me to have ever noticed it before these side-by-side comparisons).  Low notes did not have as much higher harmonic content as with the other two headphones, and the kick drum had a bit more of a "thud."  Sound stage size was between that of the PS1000 and the HP1000, but it was two dimensional, while the PS1000 sound stage gave a feeling of an additional dimension of depth in addition to left and right.
  
 (click on table to render it legible!)

  
 It is most illuminating to look at each feature to compare the three headphones; however it is most tempting to add up all the scores to see which headphone came out "the best." 
  
 Differences of fewer than three points are insignificant.  With the PS1000 scoring 25.5, I clearly preferred it in these tests to the HP1000 and the GS1000, which were close to each other at 18 and 16.5, respectively.  The preference for the PS1000 is quickly apparent from the number of blue (first prize) cells in its column. 
  
 I was surprised that my preference for the PS1000 was so strong.  Perhaps the fact that it has cups that are metal exterior sintered to wood interior, which Grado says is done to reduce undesired resonances, makes it preferable over the all-metal HP1000 or the all-wood GS1000e.  Also, the GS1000e is only 2 months old and likely has less than 25 hours of use - early reviews noted that the GS1000e improved greatly after 30 hours of use.
  
 The HP1000 was very good, but the soundstage and greater transparency of the PS1000 caused it to win in many comparisons with the HP1000.  Measurements show that the HP1000 actually has the flattest spectral response... I have superposed the plot of HP1000 reported by purr1n on top of plots for the PS1000 and GS1000 produced by headphone.com.
  

*Spectral response of HP1000 (black) is flatter than that of PS1000 (blue) or GS1000 (red).*
  
 Had I chosen a different mix of 10 tests, for example put in more tests of bass power at the expense of several treble-related tests, the totals would change.  If soundstage is important to you, it should contribute more than one out of 10 criteria. So each total is just an equal weighting of the particular features that I chose as important to me, and have no significance beyond that.
  
 In a related post a few months ago (here) I compared the PS1000, the Grado RS1i, and the Sennheiser HD 800 using the same set of tests.  Total scores were essentially tied - a look at the table in the linked post will describe the ranking of the three on these 10 features.
  
 I think that it is the larger sound stage of the PS1000, much as a result of its over-ear pads, and the greater transparency, "you-are-there" feel of the PS1000 for which Grados are known, as well as the better subbass, that put it ahead of the wonderful HP1000s in my particular rankings.  It is immediately clear to me (@stacker45 if you have PS1000s to compare, see if you agree) that the PS1000 has a clear, unmuffled transparency that the HP1000 does not... I think that the HP1000 predated the Grado signature of that ultra transparent signature(i.e. no cloth in the way, no corners around which music plays... you are THERE). 
  
 It is not surprising that, as good as the HP1000 is, Grado has continued to improve, and its current flagship might do some things that the original one did not.  That's fine by me.  I treasure my HP1000s!
  
 And the GS1000e was pushed down because of that "tubbiness" to its bass.  I suspect, since at least this reviewer excoriates his GS1000e sound when it was under 30 hours, that the fact that mine probably has less than 20 hours of use might mean that tubbiness will tighten up!  I will try again after many more hours.
  
 But like your kids, good and bad, slim and fat, smart and , er, "challenged," I love ALL my Grados as family members!


----------



## XLR8

Stunning and great read/review Kayandjohn.
 5 Stars 
 I would have thought hp1000 would be ahead of ps1000.
 Is the ps1000 all metal cup?


----------



## wormsdriver

xlr8 said:


> Stunning and great read/review Kayandjohn.
> 5 Stars
> I would have thought hp1000 would be ahead of ps1000.
> Is the ps1000 all metal cup?


 
 the driver is housed in wooden sleeves like your HF2. Cups are solid metal and heavy as Schiit!


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> amictus said:
> 
> 
> > I find this thread very humane and full of interest. Nice people. I ascribe this to the beneficient effect of listening to music with Grado headphones. I propose a new UN program dedicated to the purchase and distribution of Grados to areas of conflict and to persons of violent or ignorant demeanour. It would be important to get the music right, though, as well as the headphone model. The leader of N. Korea, now, he would be a challenge...
> ...


 
 I must be weird, because no matter what my mood.....music is the one thing that soothes my soul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I just put on the right music for the right mood....if however, when i was listening to the music and the synergy was nt there....then I would probably turn it off.
  
 So far i consider myself very lucky....never had it happen


----------



## jaywillin

wake up grado land , seems to me a little widespread panic is in order this saturday morning !


----------



## wormsdriver

This is a man's world...


----------



## jaywillin

it is indeed a man's world !!


----------



## whirlwind

Yeah, the Little Rascals proved that....they had the "Hemen Womans Haters Club"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh lord.......let the flamin, begin


----------



## wormsdriver

*I'LL SAY IT AGAIN!*  THIS IS A MAN'S WORLD
  
 ...sorry guys, my woman just crept up behind me!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   what's that honey? Yes Dear! whooopiiiisshhhh


----------



## whirlwind

My wake for BB continues


----------



## desertblues

Thanks for those, Whirlwind. That 2010 jam is epic!


----------



## whirlwind

Yeah, it's great.


----------



## TRapz

After my first year of audiophilism in the Shure world, I've officially become a Grado fan. Picked up a used SR80i at Fidelis AV (where I attended a headphone meet last December), absolutely loving it. I actually find it pretty comfortable. Other than the sound, I was most surprised by the cable; seems as though you'd need hedge trimmers to clip it


----------



## bpcans

TRapz, welcome to the club, and don't try to clip your headphone cable.


----------



## TRapz

bpcans said:


> TRapz, welcome to the club, and don't try to clip your headphone cable.


 
 I'll try, but I'll have to get used to listening without my hedge trimmers...
  
 Really loving these, midrange is forwards, bass is good, and guitars are very, very clear. It's almost like these were built for AC/DC.


----------



## whirlwind

trapz said:


> bpcans said:
> 
> 
> > TRapz, welcome to the club, and don't try to clip your headphone cable.
> ...


 
 Yep, well said.


----------



## stacker45

whirlwind said:


> I must be weird, because no matter what my mood.....music is the one thing that soothes my soul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Me too, most times music makes me feel better, however, the degree of satisfaction I get will vary on my state of mind, and if I'm ''audibly tired'' or not.


jaywillin said:


> ramble away stacker, it can be quite enjoyable for us !


 
  
 That's very nice of you to say Jay.  


joseph69 said:


> Absolutely!
> I couldn't agree more…when I'm not in the right mood, strangely enough, it can feel like I don't  have good sounding systems…its then I know I shouldn't be listening too music because I'm not in the the right mood, but when I am, I'm in heaven!


 
  
 I like to talk about the hardware part of our hobby as much as the next guy, but I'm willing to discuss any other subjects that are related to the enjoyment of our hobby.
  
 So far, I have concluded that, health, mood, expectations, hearing fatigue, tiredness, system synergy, bias, hardware quality, and software quality, can all have an impact on the level of satisfaction we'll get from a listening session.


----------



## HPiper

I find I am always in the right mood for 'something' . That is why I have so much music and several headphones. It is just a matter of finding the right music on the right headphone.


----------



## HPiper

ruthieandjohn said:


> *BATTLE OF THE GRADO 1000s - COMPARING THE GRADO PS1000, HP1000 (HP1), AND GS1000e*


 
 Based on the results of all the tests you have done so far, you should just throw all those other headphones away and keep the PS1000's.


----------



## stacker45

hpiper said:


> Based on the results of all the tests you have done so far, you should just throw all those other headphones away and keep the PS1000's.


 
  
 I agree, and you can throw your HP1 my way anytime.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

hpiper said:


> Based on the results of all the tests you have done so far, you should just throw all those other headphones away and keep the PS1000's.


 

 I think that it is the larger sound stage of the PS1000, much as a result of its over-ear pads, and the greater transparency, "you-are-there" feel of the PS1000 for which Grados are known, as well as the better subbass, that put it ahead of the wonderful HP1000s in my particular rankings.  It is immediately clear to me (@stacker45 if you have PS1000s to compare, see if you agree) that the PS1000 has a clear, unmuffled transparency that the HP1000 does not... I think that the HP1000 predated the Grado signature of that ultra transparent signature(i.e. no cloth in the way, no corners around which music plays... you are THERE). 
  
 It is not surprising that, as good as the HP1000 is, Grado has continued to improve, and its current flagship might do some things that the original one did not.  That's fine by me.  I treasure my HP1000s!
  
 And the GS1000e was pushed down because of that "tubbiness" to its bass.  I suspect, since at least this reviewer excoriates his GS1000e sound when it was under 30 hours, that the fact that mine probably has less than 20 hours of use might mean that tubbiness will tighten up!  I will try again after many more hours.
  
 But like your kids, good and bad, slim and fat, smart and , er, "challenged," I love ALL my Grados as family members!


----------



## rovopio

the HP1 looks so awesome though. Now if anybody is selling their Bushmills... (in 3 months or so)... i want them.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*Comparing the Grado PS1000, PS500, and PS500 with PS1000 Pads*
  
 In my post a page back (here), I compared the three top-of-the-line Grado headphones, all with "1000" in their model numbers (the PS1000, HP1000, and GS1000).  Using an aggregation of comparisons of headphone performance on 10 acoustic events, I showed a very strong preference for the PS1000 over the others.
  
 The PS1000 is one of two headphones in the Grado "Professional Series" ("PS").  The other headphone, the PS500, lists for $600 rather than the $1700 of the PS1000 and is on ear rather than over ear.  Although it comes with the L "bowl" on-ear pads, one can replace them for the over-ear G pads that the PS1000 uses. 
  
 Hence, I compared a PS1000, PS500, and PS500 with G pads, moving the PS500 to the over-ear design of the PS1000.
  
*Test Method:*
  
 My test method was identical to that used on the test earlier in this thread (here).  I used the Joseph Grado HPA-1 amp for all cases.  Because most of the tests of acoustic features involve a very brief (5 - 10 sec) snippet of music, I introduced the use of a digital loop, allowing me to play and replay the few seconds of the particular test repeatedly as I switched from one headphone to another.  This minimized the time interval between different headphones and allowed greater repetition, with the hope of improving test accuracy.  
  
*Headphones Tested:*
  
 I compared the Grado PS1000 (non e version), the Grado PS500 (non e non i version) with the over-ear "G CUSH" pads, and the same PS500 with its original on-ear L pads ("bowls").
  


*Grado PS1000 headphones.  These have the Turbulent Labs dark brown leather headband cover.*
  


*Grado PS500 headphones with PS1000 over-ear G Cush pads instead of original pads*
  

*Grado PS500 headphones with original on-ear "L" bowl pads.*
  
 One effect of replacing the on-ear pad with the over-ear pad is that it moves the driver further from the ear.  As will be verified in the comparisons, this has the effect of increasing the apparent distance of the sound sources and of increasing the sound stage.  Hence, I looked at the thickness of the headphones, comparing the PS500 with the over-ear G pad on one earpiece and the original on-ear bowl on the other.
  


*The ruler on the top of the two PS1000 cups (left), the PS500 with L (middle) and with G (right) shows the greater depth provided by the G cush.  *
  
 The G cush on the PS500 (far right) appears to give slightly less depth than the PS1000;  however, the PS1000 has a rim around the screen opening (see first picture) that adds about that height, so it is likely that the diaphram is the same distance from tghe ear on either.
  
 As the depth is increased by replacing the on-ear L with the over-ear G on the PS500, there is also an effect on the headphone spectrum.  This effect has been measured on the Grado SR225i, where innerfidelity.com has published in their "Resources - Data Sheets" the spectral response of the same headphone with original on-ear and new over-ear pads.  The result shown in their spectrum is that moving from the on-ear to the over-ear suppresses the frequency response from 1 KHz to 3.5 KHz and increases the frequency response from 5.5 KHz to 8 KHz.
  
 The amount of spectral change, as a function of frequency, obtained by moving from L to G on the SR225i, in dB, was applied to the PS500 frequency spectrum to estimate a PS500 frequency spectrum with the change to over-ear G pads.  The plot below shows the PS1000 spectrum (blue), PS500 spectrum with L pads (red) and estimated PS500 spectrum with G pads, using the same spectral change as measured for the SR225i headphones.  The PS500 (L pads) shows a clear frequency dropoff compared to the PS100, starting at about 1.4 KHz.  The G pads accenuate that difference at vocal frequencies but mitigate it at higher frequencies, perhaps adding a bit more sparkle to the PS500.
  

*PS1000 (blue) and PS500 (red) spectral as measured by headphone.com shows a severe high-frequency drop-off of the PS500; changing to G cush (black curve, estimated response) accentuates this drop-off at voice frequencies but mitigates it at higher frequencies.*
  
*Test Results:*
  
 In short, comparing the PS500 with over-ear G cush pads by listening comes very close to the PS1000.  The largest difference in the two is that the PS1000 soundstage is still larger than the PS500/G, which in turn is larger than the PS500.  I would characterize the difference as such that if one were listening to them side by side in a blind test, one would perhaps guess the right headphone 75% of the time (remember, if they sounded identical, random choice would give a correct choice figure of 50%... this figure is better than chance but by no means certain of the difference between PS1000 and PS500/G.)
  
 Comparing the PS500 to the PS500 with over-ear pads provides differences that are immediately and easily apparent.  The PS500 moves the music closer to the ear, increasing transparency and some high-frequency detail, but also, as compared with either headphone with the G cush, taking a small step toward congestion of the type seen in closed headphones.
  

*Comparison of 10 acoustic features for the PS1000, PS500&G pads, and original PS500.  Blue (3 points) indicates the winner of the comparison of the row; red (2) is second place, yellow (1) is third; ties for first are purple (2.5 points), and for second are orange (1.5 points).*
  
 More subtle differences occur in some of the 10 acoustic tests that improve the performance of the PS500 with original L pads over that of the PS500 with G cush, though the most overwhelming difference is the soundstage improvement brought on by the G.
  
 As a result, the PS1000 ends up more highly rated across the 10 comparisons (22 points), while both PS500s remain at 19 points each.  This shows up the fact that the features, weighted equally in the score, do not weigh equally in practice.  Soundstage is very highly weighted in practice, while some of the features in which the PS500 shine ("drum twang," "bassfinger pluck"), are of lesser importance.  Transparency, however, is an important feature, and the PS500 outshines the G Cush versions.
  
 So... if someone wishes to come very close to what a $1700 PS1000 sounds like, for example while saving up to buy it, one can use the PS500 ($600) with G cush pads ($45) as a reasonable approximation.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Does anybody have experience with the Little Dot Mk III and Grados (not the Mk II already have a Lyr 2 for hybred use)?


----------



## sayitaintsoap

So anyone try out the new Egrado behind the neck headphones? I couldn't find anything about them on here or Reddit. I think they subjectively sound better than my SR80e's and they look and feel great to boot. For only $50 I'm very happy with this purchase. 
  
 http://www.gradolabs.com/headphones/prestige-series/item/41-egrado


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> I think that it is the larger sound stage of the PS1000, much as a result of its over-ear pads, and the greater transparency, "you-are-there" feel of the PS1000 for which Grados are known, as well as the better subbass, that put it ahead of the wonderful HP1000s in my particular rankings.  It is immediately clear to me (@stacker45 if you have PS1000s to compare, see if you agree) that the PS1000 has a clear, unmuffled transparency that the HP1000 does not... I think that the HP1000 predated the Grado signature of that ultra transparent signature(i.e. no cloth in the way, no corners around which music plays... you are THERE).
> 
> It is not surprising that, as good as the HP1000 is, Grado has continued to improve, and its current flagship might do some things that the original one did not.  That's fine by me.  I treasure my HP1000s!
> 
> ...


 
  
 You know John, I was just thinking how lucky we are, to own the entire 1000 familly.
  
 Now, to answer you question, of all my Grados, my PS1000 are my favorite. Yes, the HP1000 have THE flattest graph, and are THE most neutral sounding headphones that Grado has ever produced, but I still prefer the PS1000's exiting sound, over the HP1000's more accurate but less exiting presentation. However, swapping the HP1000's stock (flat) earpads, with the L-cush, will bump the level of exitment up a notch, but you're also going to lose a bit of bass extension.
  
 Wow John!, that last phrase, ''I love a ALL my Grados as familly members'', moved me so much, that it actually brought tears to my eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 By the way guys, I'd like to have your opinion about this, should I go with a big heart, and have, ''Grado PS1000'' written Inside of it, or an actual life size image of the PS1000, I'm sorry to bother you with this, but I have to decide asap, because my appointment at the tatoo parlor is tomorrow.


----------



## wormsdriver

^ you know @stacker45 , all us cool kids now a days like to abbreviate it to PS1k instead of the writing the whole PS1000 right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  


Spoiler: You're welcomed! ;)


----------



## whirlwind

wildcatsare1 said:


> Does anybody have experience with the Little Dot Mk III and Grados (not the Mk II already have a Lyr 2 for hybred use)?


 
 I am not positive, but I think Jay may be able to comment, I think he owned this amp.


----------



## bpcans

stacker45 said:


> By the way guys, I'd like to have your opinion about this, should I go with a big heart, and have, ''Grado PS1000'' written Inside of it, or an actual life size image of the PS1000, I'm sorry to bother you with this, but I have to decide asap, because my appointment at the tatoo parlor is tomorrow.


That sounds like an awesome idea stacker. Personally I'd get a replica tat of the PS1K's on my lower forearm just above the wrist so you could pull your shirtcuff back and reveal your membership in our secret, okay that's a stretch, not so secret society of headphone enthusiasts. Just an idea from a old guy who has no ink what so ever.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

whirlwind said:


> I am not positive, but I think Jay may be able to comment, I think he owned this amp.




Thanks, looks like I am going to give one a shot, the price was too good to pass up.


----------



## Amictus

wormsdriver said:


> ^ you know @stacker45 , all us cool kids now a days like to abbreviate it to PS1k instead of the writing the whole PS1000 right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 How do cool kids manage to afford a PS1k? Some kind of crime must be involved...


----------



## bpcans

amictus said:


> How do cool kids manage to afford a PS1k? Some kind of crime must be involved...


Amictus, it must be creative accounting or maybe just a higher level of music appreciation. I'm still trying to sneak a pair of PS1K's into my house, the problem is that they're so big and shiney.


----------



## rovopio

amictus said:


> How do cool kids manage to afford a PS1k? Some kind of crime must be involved...


 
  
 from their cool moms and dads obviously.


----------



## wormsdriver

amictus said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > ^ you know @stacker45 , all us cool kids now a days like to abbreviate it to PS1k instead of the writing the whole PS1000 right?
> ...


 
 haha. I think most of us are old farts! I might be the youngest from this elite group of mischiefs and I'm 38! Also, it helps when you've been around for awhile accumulating gear. I think many folks have at least $2000 - $3000 worth of gear and it comes a point when they decide to sell many gears in favor of a few pieces of nicer gear.


----------



## swspiers

ruthieandjohn said:


> I think that it is the larger sound stage of the PS1000, much as a result of its over-ear pads, and the greater transparency, "you-are-there" feel of the PS1000 for which Grados are known, as well as the better subbass, that put it ahead of the wonderful HP1000s in my particular rankings.  It is immediately clear to me (@stacker45 if you have PS1000s to compare, see if you agree) that the PS1000 has a clear, unmuffled transparency that the HP1000 does not... I think that the HP1000 predated the Grado signature of that ultra transparent signature(i.e. no cloth in the way, no corners around which music plays... you are THERE).
> 
> It is not surprising that, as good as the HP1000 is, Grado has continued to improve, and its current flagship might do some things that the original one did not.  That's fine by me.  I treasure my HP1000s!
> 
> ...


 
 I think volume has a lot to do with it as well.  The GS series seems to be designed for low to moderate volume.  I personally found they sounded best under 80 dB, with 75dB being a sweet spot.  Louder than that, and things got wonky with them.


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> *I think volume has a lot to do with it as well.*  The GS series seems to be designed for low to moderate volume.  I personally found they sounded best under 80 dB, with 75dB being a sweet spot.  Louder than that, and things got wonky with them.


 
 I totally agree…I feel there is a sweet spot for each Grado I own.


----------



## rovopio

wormsdriver said:


> haha. I think most of us are old farts! I might be the youngest from this elite group of mischiefs and I'm 38! Also, it helps when you've been around for awhile accumulating gear. I think many folks have at least $2000 - $3000 worth of gear and it comes a point when they decide to sell many gears in favor of a few pieces of nicer gear.


 
  
 mid-20s person here. you're not the youngest. Though i'd assume the older i get the more i will like Grado due to natural decline in hearing ability...


----------



## swspiers

wormsdriver said:


> haha. I think most of us are old farts! I might be the youngest from this elite group of mischiefs and I'm 38! Also, it helps when you've been around for awhile accumulating gear. I think many folks have at least $2000 - $3000 worth of gear and it comes a point when they decide to sell many gears in favor of a few pieces of nicer gear.


 
 I'm 52.  Today!
  
 (and sometimes I wish I only had 2 to 3K in my gear.  Wait a minute.....naaaah.  Never mind)


----------



## Wildcatsare1

54, had big equipment, divorced, didn't have much left, remarried to an Angel, and rebuilding my system. 

Somebody on another thread (yes I have a wandering eye) recommended this site on the loudness wars and compression. 
http://dr.loudness-war.info/album/list/3

Listening to Paul Simon's Graceland on my PS1k, a fantastically recorded album, and I am finally old enough to understand what Paul is singing about (yes a slow learner)!


----------



## god-bluff

joseph69 said:


> I totally agree…I feel there is a sweet spot for each Grado I own.




Even my new SR80e sounds wonderful at low volume. Its the realisation that Grados excel at low volume thanks to this thread thats a revelation to me. Along with the improvements made to the e series this had made things much more enjoyable than my previous experiences with Grados. I love them & can only wonder what a GS1000 sounds like.


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> I'm 52.  Today!


 
 Happy Birthday…you old fart. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
 Quote:


396629 said:


> Even my new SR80e sounds wonderful at low volume. Its the realisation that Grados excel at low volume thanks to this thread thats a revelation to me. Along with the improvements made to the e series this had made things much more enjoyable than my previous experiences with Grados. I love them & can only wonder what a GS1000 sounds like.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> I am not positive, but I think Jay may be able to comment, I think he owned this amp.


 
  
  


wildcatsare1 said:


> Thanks, looks like I am going to give one a shot, the price was too good to pass up.


 
 yep, had it, its a great little amp, fun too, you can roll a lot of tubes
 i never was able to listen to the ps1k with the mkiii, but the rs1i, and the 225e were great


----------



## Wildcatsare1

jaywillin said:


> yep, had it, its a great little amp, fun too, you can roll a lot of tubes
> i never was able to listen to the ps1k with the mkiii, but the rs1i, and the 225e were great


 

 Thanks Jay, the one I have coming is set up with Voskhods, I have it for a "trial" to see if I like the amp. I am looking forward to trying it out with the PS1k and K7XX's.


----------



## jaywillin

wildcatsare1 said:


> Thanks Jay, the one I have coming is set up with Voskhods, I have it for a "trial" to see if I like the amp. I am looking forward to trying it out with the PS1k and K7XX's.



those Russian tubes a some of the best


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > haha. I think most of us are old farts! I might be the youngest from this elite group of mischiefs and I'm 38! Also, it helps when you've been around for awhile accumulating gear. I think many folks have at least $2000 - $3000 worth of gear and it comes a point when they decide to sell many gears in favor of a few pieces of nicer gear.
> ...


 
 Happy birthday, Scott.
  
 I hear you.....i think i have spent about $900 in the last couple of months on tubes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 My biggest fear is that I will die and my wife will sell all of my gear for what i told her i have in it!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

whirlwind said:


> Happy birthday, Scott.
> 
> I hear you.....i think i have spent about $900 in the last couple of months on tubes
> 
> My biggest fear is that I will die and my wife will sell all of my gear for what i told her i have in it!  :eek:




Will you give me a heads up when you aren't feeling well?


----------



## swspiers

whirlwind said:


> Happy birthday, Scott.
> 
> I hear you.....i think i have spent about $900 in the last couple of months on tubes
> 
> ...


 
  
  


wildcatsare1 said:


> Will you give me a heads up when you aren't feeling well?


 
 That was so wrong, it's right!


----------



## wormsdriver

Been listening to this album the last few days...




it's been streaming here for about a week now: http://www.npr.org/2015/05/10/404672919/first-listen-faith-no-more-sol-invictus


----------



## wormsdriver

swspiers said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > haha. I think most of us are old farts! I might be the youngest from this elite group of mischiefs and I'm 38! Also, it helps when you've been around for awhile accumulating gear. I think many folks have at least $2000 - $3000 worth of gear and it comes a point when they decide to sell many gears in favor of a few pieces of nicer gear.
> ...


 
  
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










  
  


wildcatsare1 said:


> 54, had big equipment, divorced, didn't have much left, remarried to an Angel, and rebuilding my system.
> 
> Somebody on another thread (yes I have a wandering eye) recommended this site on the loudness wars and compression.
> http://dr.loudness-war.info/album/list/3
> ...


 
  
 I went through a divorce also some years ago. Hell, I didn't realize how unhappy I was that last year of that relationship. I didn't even realize I had stop listening to music altogether, that was pretty bad!
  
 On another note, I started listening to Paul Simon recently, really great stuff! I love this track (especially the intro)



> Originally Posted by *whirlwind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I hear you.....i think i have spent about $900 in the last couple of months on tubes
> ...


 
 haha!
  
 I recently got in a* big* discussion over this with the missus. I think she saw one of my little lists I left laying around where I tallied up some gear and what I was looking to sell it for. She brought up the whole "what if you die and I have to sell your stuff!! I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT IT'S WORTH!!!?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## Krutsch

swspiers said:


> I think volume has a lot to do with it as well.  The GS series seems to be designed for low to moderate volume.  I personally found they sounded best under 80 dB, with 75dB being a sweet spot.  Louder than that, and things got wonky with them.


 
  
 Hmmm... I have to ask, what were you powering the GS1K with when you came to that conclusion? When I last auditioned a GS1000e, I was using my NAD D 1050 and I cranked it up - LOUD - and it sounded absolutely fantastic. So much so, that the GS1Ke tops my short-list of next set of cans.
  
 Just curious...


----------



## wormsdriver

As far as volume goes, I do think I do tend to have a general sweet spot for each headphone, fortunatelly Grados don't need really high volumes to sound their best. For example the Beyer T1 is a headphone that I always gravitate to very high volume (their sweet spot) and while they are very enjoyable, I come out of a listening session fatigued and like I should take a break for a couple of days!


----------



## stacker45

wildcatsare1 said:


> 54, had big equipment, divorced, didn't have much left, remarried to an Angel, and rebuilding my system.
> 
> Somebody on another thread (yes I have a wandering eye) recommended this site on the loudness wars and compression.
> http://dr.loudness-war.info/album/list/3
> ...


 
  
 It might iterrest you to know that the Devil can take many forms, including the form of an Angel, ask me how I know.


----------



## Textfeud

Sorry guys, soon I will be leaving the Grado Fan Club although I maintain a fan. Have to sell my Grado RS1i and Mad Ear + HD Purist to fund other stuff.


----------



## whirlwind

wildcatsare1 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Happy birthday, Scott.
> ...


 
 Ha!  
  
 Only on head-fi would a guy get so much support


----------



## whirlwind

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote: 





> Originally Posted b
> 
> 
> 
> ...








> > Originally Posted by *whirlwind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> >
> >
> > I hear you.....i think i have spent about $900 in the last couple of months on tubes
> ...


 
 If it makes you feel any better, my wife opened the box that I bought from you a couple of weeks ago.
  
 I came home from work and there sat the headphones on the table......opened.


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> If it makes you feel any better, my wife opened the box that I bought from you a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> I came home from work and there sat the headphones on the table......opened.


 
 hahaha, oh man I'm glad my wife hasn't done that to me in a long time! I do catch some looks from her sometimes. She can spot a different (new) headphone on my head from a mile away!
  
 Btw, that little list I had tallied up was over $4k. That wasn't including what I plan to keep, like the Ps1k, Rs1, GS-1, Mad Ear+ and the Concero HP!


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > If it makes you feel any better, my wife opened the box that I bought from you a couple of weeks ago.
> ...


 
 I am guessing she was making her own shopping list, in her head, all while tallying up those numbers on your scratch pad


----------



## swspiers

krutsch said:


> Hmmm... I have to ask, what were you powering the GS1K with when you came to that conclusion? When I last auditioned a GS1000e, I was using my NAD D 1050 and I cranked it up - LOUD - and it sounded absolutely fantastic. So much so, that the GS1Ke tops my short-list of next set of cans.
> 
> Just curious...


 
 Great point.  My rig is in my signature, but just to brag again, because I love it: the Burson Soloist.
  
 I think this has FAR more to do with personal preference than the amp.  I wanted low-volume awesomeness, and the GS1Ke fit the bill, although ultimately I did not buy them. Not that much money at the time, and in the end I think the Alpha Prime is a better all-around headphone.  And it's closed.


----------



## wormsdriver

> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha, oh man I'm glad my wife hasn't done that to me in a long time! I do catch some looks from her sometimes. She can spot a different (new) headphone on my head from a mile away!
> ...


 
 pfff, I think she stays (mostly) off my back because she knows she spends quite a bit too! I'm guessing shes got more purses than I've got headphones!


----------



## bpcans

textfeud said:


> Sorry guys, soon I will be leaving the Grado Fan Club although I maintain a fan. Have to sell my Grado RS1i and Mad Ear + HD Purist to fund other stuff.


For Gods sake man don't sell your RS1i's.


----------



## bpcans

wormsdriver said:


> pfff, I think she stays (mostly) off my back because she knows she spends quite a bit too! I'm guessing shes got more purses than I've got headphones!


I've always been confused why women need so many handbags. I have one nice oxblood colored briefcase that I've used for over 20 years, never felt any need to get another.


----------



## wormsdriver

bpcans said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > pfff, I think she stays (mostly) off my back because she knows she spends quite a bit too! I'm guessing shes got more purses than I've got headphones!
> ...


 
 who knows!? from what I've gather, it has to do with the seasons and what's in style atm!


----------



## Krutsch

swspiers said:


> Great point.  My rig is in my signature, but just to brag again, because I love it: the Burson Soloist.


 
  
 The Burson looks like a nice amp and I've read great reviews; congrats!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

stacker45 said:


> It might iterrest you to know that the Devil can take many forms, including the form of an Angel, ask me how I know.


 

 A little worried what I might hear, but I just gotta ask.........how do you know..


----------



## Wildcatsare1

whirlwind said:


> Ha!
> 
> Only on head-fi would a guy get so much support


 

 I am there for you Man, oh and you too @wormsdriver, no need to upset the little Lady and tell her how much you have invested in your equipment.....


----------



## Wildcatsare1

bpcans said:


> I've always been confused why women need so many handbags. I have one nice oxblood colored briefcase that I've used for over 20 years, never felt any need to get another.


 

 I am with you on that one, have a Coach Briefcase that a former employer gave me, about 20 years ago...should be good for another 20, me probably not.


----------



## stacker45

bpcans said:


> I've always been confused why women need so many handbags. I have one nice oxblood colored briefcase that I've used for over 20 years, never felt any need to get another.


 
  
 Women probably as confused, as to why we need so many pairs of headphones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 By the way, the reason why women ''need'' so many handbags, is because they own many pairs of shoes, and since the handbag has to match the shoes.....well !.


----------



## bbophead

stacker45 said:


> bpcans said:
> 
> 
> > I've always been confused why women need so many handbags. I have one nice oxblood colored briefcase that I've used for over 20 years, never felt any need to get another.
> ...


 

 I hope we're not all hating on women.  Oh, women are confused?  But men, not so much.


----------



## stacker45

I like to have my headphones on stands, because their always ready to go. Lately I've bought more headphones than stands, so I had to improvise something with clothes hangers, not very classy.
  
 Today I built myself two new stands that can hold two pairs ovf headphones each. They're very sophisticatd, and are the exact same color as my Bushmills.
  
 I used a paper towel rack, part of a wooden clothes hanger, a wooden tooth pick and old wooden nobs that I had kept when I threw away the piece of furniture that they came from.
  
 Oh! and I also had a plaque engraved, for my Bushmills's custom wooden box.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Today I built myself two new stands that can hold two pairs ovf headphones each. They're very sophisticatd, and are the exact same color as my Bushmills.
> Oh! and I also had a plaque engraved, for my Bushmills's custom wooden box.


 
 Very nice!
 I also really like the engraved plaque.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






>


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Very nice!
> I also really like the engraved plaque.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
  
 Thanks Joseph, and call me crazy, but since the headphone stands, are the exact same color as the Bushmills, I think that I'm going to have a similar plaque, only round, and about 2'' to 3'' in diameter. 
  
 Hmmm!, I just realised that the damn thing looks like a crucifix.


----------



## gefski

A few glasses of Amber and some Robben Ford at home happy hour before going to the lake tomorrow for a couple weeks. I'll be "suffering" at the lake with just my flac & wav files, dragonfly, and "old" SR60s.

Actually, though I'm far from wealthy, this whole situation makes me feel "rich"; family, friends, dogs, fun hobbies including the joy of music. Reading this thread for a few years shows lots of (emotionally) "rich" enthusiasts.

"Blue & Lonesome" from "Discovering the Blues" ---- incredible touch, restraint, and fire from a young (in 1972) Robben Ford.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

gefski said:


> A few glasses of Amber and some Robben Ford at home happy hour before going to the lake tomorrow for a couple weeks. I'll be "suffering" at the lake with just my flac & wav files, dragonfly, and "old" SR60s.
> 
> Actually, though I'm far from wealthy, this whole situation makes me feel "rich"; family, friends, dogs, fun hobbies including the joy of music. Reading this thread for a few years shows lots of (emotionally) "rich" enthusiasts.
> 
> "Blue & Lonesome" from "Discovering the Blues" ---- incredible touch, restraint, and fire from a young (in 1972) Robben Ford.




Nice set up!!! What kind of beer is that?


----------



## gefski

wildcatsare1 said:


> Nice set up!!! What kind of beer is that?




Thanks!

One of the many local brews, Mac N Jack's African Amber. Bottleshops with 10-15 rotating taps in any direction I care to drive, so always have fresh draft in grumpys (32 oz) or growlers (64 oz) on hand. Don't buy that much bottled beer anymore.


----------



## whirlwind

gefski said:


> A few glasses of Amber and some Robben Ford at home happy hour before going to the lake tomorrow for a couple weeks. I'll be "suffering" at the lake with just my flac & wav files, dragonfly, and "old" SR60s.
> 
> Actually, though I'm far from wealthy, this whole situation makes me feel "rich"; family, friends, dogs, fun hobbies including the joy of music. Reading this thread for a few years shows lots of (emotionally) "rich" enthusiasts.
> 
> "Blue & Lonesome" from "Discovering the Blues" ---- incredible touch, restraint, and fire from a young (in 1972) Robben Ford.


 
 I could be sitting right there next to you, really enjoying myself with the RS Grado or Senn 6XX on and listening to Robben Ford and sipping that amber.....my kind of guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Have you heard the new Robben Ford album....If not, I can highly recommend it.


----------



## DaemonSire

What is a good price for a display model PS500?  It looks like it is in good shape and sounds fine but it is a display model at a local shop.  Wondering what a fair price would be.
  
 This is the non-E version.


----------



## CH23

daemonsire said:


> What is a good price for a display model PS500?  It looks like it is in good shape and sounds fine but it is a display model at a local shop.  Wondering what a fair price would be.
> 
> This is the non-E version.




It depends how much they want to get rid of it.

I once got its big brother for 50% of normal price, but i think 70% normal price might be a good asking price for a demo pair that's been "replaced" with a newer version.


----------



## DaemonSire

ch23 said:


> It depends how much they want to get rid of it.
> 
> I once got its big brother for 50% of normal price, but i think 70% normal price might be a good asking price for a demo pair that's been "replaced" with a newer version.


 
 Thanks.  Any ideas what the normal price is for the PS500's?  All prices I find now are for the e variant


----------



## liquidzoo

daemonsire said:


> Thanks.  Any ideas what the normal price is for the PS500's?  All prices I find now are for the e variant


 
 Amazon has them from 1 seller for $599
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Grado-Professional-Headphones-Discontinued-Manufacturer/dp/B005W1BXC6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1432154632&sr=8-2&keywords=grado+ps500


----------



## wormsdriver

daemonsire said:


> What is a good price for a display model PS500?  It looks like it is in good shape and sounds fine but it is a display model at a local shop.  Wondering what a fair price would be.
> 
> This is the non-E version.


 
 I'd say around $300, lower $300's...


----------



## DaemonSire

wormsdriver said:


> I'd say around $300, lower $300's...


 
  
 Thanks, I thought they were asking too much.  Prices in Canada are more expensive of course, but (after local taxes here) it translates to roughly $480 USD.  Roughly $420 USD before tax.
  
 If they were slightly used or new, then sure.  But that is too much for a demo pair.


----------



## stacker45

daemonsire said:


> Thanks, I thought they were asking too much.  Prices in Canada are more expensive of course, but (after local taxes here) it translates to roughly $480 USD.  Roughly $420 USD before tax.
> 
> If they were slightly used or new, then sure.  But that is too much for a demo pair.


 
  
 I sympathise with you brother, the PS1ke, retails for $1900.


----------



## gefski

whirlwind said:


> I could be sitting right there next to you, really enjoying myself with the RS Grado or Senn 6XX on and listening to Robben Ford and sipping that amber.....my kind of guy
> 
> Have you heard the new Robben Ford album....If not, I can highly recommend it.




I haven't heard anything since 2013 "Bringing It Back Home". Going to check some of the newer ones out.

Do you use your Mad Ear for both the Senns and Grados? Asking because it took me a while, but I finally have a tube combination I really like (in my WA6) for the RS1i and another for the HD650. Definitely not the same tubes for both cans.


----------



## whirlwind

gefski said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I could be sitting right there next to you, really enjoying myself with the RS Grado or Senn 6XX on and listening to Robben Ford and sipping that amber.....my kind of guy
> ...


 
 I just got Robben Ford - Into The Sun ....There are some special guest...Warren hayes....Robert Randolph....Sonny Landreth....Keb Mo....a couple others
  
 Yes I use the Mad Ear for both My Senns & Grados.....I have different tube combos also.
  
 My favorites are a Sylvania 5751 Triple Mica Black Plate....I use that with Grado's and I use a 12AX7 tube for my Senn's, the higher gain of the 12AX7 drives them much better.  I like the Gold Lion 12AX7 a lot.
  
 The Grado's are very easy to drive, I just look for the synergy that I like.


----------



## Chris Ihao

I'm a fan! So there!


----------



## bpcans

gefski said:


> I haven't heard anything since 2013 "Bringing It Back Home". Going to check some of the newer ones out.
> 
> Do you use your Mad Ear for both the Senns and Grados? Asking because it took me a while, but I finally have a tube combination I really like (in my WA6) for the RS1i and another for the HD650. Definitely not the same tubes for both cans.


gefski, what's your tube combo for the WA6 sir? I use the "Mighty" 596 rectifier with S/E 6SN7 drivers most of the time. For more midrange the Brimar rec is pretty awesome too.


----------



## gefski

bpcans said:


> gefski, what's your tube combo for the WA6 sir? I use the "Mighty" 596 rectifier with S/E 6SN7 drivers most of the time. For more midrange the Brimar rec is pretty awesome too.




For the HD 650, the Brimar + 6fd7 gives lots of life & sparkle.

For the RS1i, a pair of 7n7 is a graceful & relaxed presentation, yet with gobs of detail and terrific touch & texture. Surprisingly, I prefer a SED Winged C *blackplate* rectifier (1950s about $50) with these, having also tried Brimar, Mullard, & Princess.

Haven't sold enough stocks to acquire a 596.


----------



## bpcans

gefski said:


> For the HD 650, the Brimar + 6fd7 gives lots of life & sparkle.
> 
> For the RS1i, a pair of 7n7 is a graceful & relaxed presentation, yet with gobs of detail and terrific touch & texture. Surprisingly, I prefer a SED Winged C *blackplate* rectifier (1950s about $50) with these, having also tried Brimar, Mullard, & Princess.
> 
> Haven't sold enough stocks to acquire a 596.


Thanks gefski, I'll look for the SED Winged C backplate rec. If you find a 596 in good condition jump on it.


----------



## HPiper

gefski said:


> A few glasses of Amber and some Robben Ford at home happy hour before going to the lake tomorrow for a couple weeks. I'll be "suffering" at the lake with just my flac & wav files, dragonfly, and "old" SR60s.
> 
> Actually, though I'm far from wealthy, this whole situation makes me feel "rich"; family, friends, dogs, fun hobbies including the joy of music. Reading this thread for a few years shows lots of (emotionally) "rich" enthusiasts.


 
 Well you had me going up until that far from wealthy comment.


----------



## gefski

bpcans said:


> Thanks gefski, I'll look for the SED Winged C backplate rec. If you find a 596 in good condition jump on it.




The Tubestore (in Canada) had them for $50; greyplates much cheaper.


----------



## gefski

hpiper said:


> Well you had me going up until that far from wealthy comment.




Fortunately, I've accumulated enough hi-fi over the years so I can sell and buy. I'm running out of stuff though, so I guess next it's sell furniture, lawnmower, etc. Eventually I'll have a great headfi rig, a desk for it, and a chair.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

OK, the Little Dot Mk.III just arrived, I'll be darned cold, right out of the box it sounds really good on the PS1k's!!!! Maybe my lust for a WA 6 or Mad Ear + will be waited for a while, at least Mrs. Wildcatsare1 hopes so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!!!! 
  
 PS: @jaywillin great call, thanks this is a great little amp! It has Telefunkens fore and Soviteks aft, any tube recommendations?


----------



## whirlwind

Congrats on your new amp.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Was afraid it wouldn't have enough steam to drive the PS1k's and I can't get past 10:00! Oh, full glorious tube magic, I have missed you.

Thanks Whirlwind, your holding my place in line still, aren't you?


----------



## whirlwind

wildcatsare1 said:


> Was afraid it wouldn't have enough steam to drive the PS1k's and I can't get past 10:00! Oh, full glorious tube magic, I have missed you.
> 
> Thanks Whirlwind, your holding my place in line still, aren't you?


 
 Yeah, I agree....just something about the tube sound that makes me happy also.
  
 Yep...holding your place in line


----------



## stacker45

wildcatsare1 said:


> Was afraid it wouldn't have enough steam to drive the PS1k's and I can't get past 10:00! Oh, full glorious tube magic, I have missed you.
> 
> Thanks Whirlwind, your holding my place in line still, aren't you?


 
  
 ''Enough steam to drive the PS1k'', I used to drive mine right out of my little canary's arse. I admit that in the beginning he was making weird sounds of his own, but once I started using the 1/4 to 1/8 adapter he shut right up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seriously though, when I bought my BSG mint tin amp, I figured it'd be good enough to drive my SR80e, and maybe my Bushmills. Well !, this thing sounded so awesome, that next thing I knew, I had my PS1k, and HP1k, hooked up to it.
  
 I pride myself on telling it like I hear it, and my BSG sounds as good, if not better than my Little Dot MK2 (Voskhod tubes), my Musical Fidelity X-Can V2, and eeasily sounds as good as my Grado HPA-2.
  
 Granted that my amps are not what some would consider, high end, but still, it's a damn mint tin, and it's dirt cheap. I find this kind of products much more impressive than an amp that sounds a little bit better, but costs over $1000. Same goes for the SR80e.
  
 Well done Mr.Biosciencegeek.


----------



## joseph69

gefski said:


> Eventually I'll have a great headfi rig, a desk for it, and a chair.


 
 Thats all you need. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


wildcatsare1 said:


> OK, the Little Dot Mk.III just arrived.


 
 Congratulations, enjoy!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Well done Mr.Biosciencegeek.

LOL, now do you speak to your Chemist that way?!?!? Geek yes, wizard of chemical concoctions, errrr....maybe, depends on how much you carrying Bro...


----------



## jaywillin

wildcatsare1 said:


> OK, the Little Dot Mk.III just arrived, I'll be darned cold, right out of the box it sounds really good on the PS1k's!!!! Maybe my lust for a WA 6 or Mad Ear + will be waited for a while, at least Mrs. Wildcatsare1 hopes so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
 what you want, are 6sn7's as power tubes, you'll need adapters
 as for drivers, many are good, and all have a different flavor, voshkods , and yugoslovian 6hm5's were probably my favs
 don't forget, gain is adjustable too !


----------



## Arty McGhee

hi folks
  
 i have a question about vintage grados
 i've been collecting sr60 pinks for some diy projects
 wood cups etc..
 i've been able to pick them up off ebay for 50-60 bucks
 there is a pair of sr200's on ebay with a bid of 400 bucks (reserve not met)
  
 my question is what is this stuff worth? 
 what is a good price to pay for this stuff?
  
 thanks for the helpp


----------



## wormsdriver

arty mcghee said:


> hi folks
> 
> i have a question about vintage grados
> i've been collecting sr60 pinks for some diy projects
> ...


 
 no telling on this stuff, really. it just depends on:
  
 A- how much the seller is wanting to get out of them (reserve price)
 B- how much is it worth to the buyer, how high the person is willing to go at a given time
  
 this stuff is getting harder to come by and haven't been popping up much at all this year so far.
  
 with all that said, IIRC the ones I've seen sold over the last couple years have gone from the mid $400's to around $650ish.


----------



## Chris Ihao

gefski said:


> Fortunately, I've accumulated enough hi-fi over the years so I can sell and buy. I'm running out of stuff though, so I guess next it's sell furniture, lawnmower, etc. Eventually I'll have a great headfi rig, a desk for it, and a chair.




This is a picture of the house me an my gf recently purchased. If you look at the loft; up there, by the book shelves, will be my new listening spot. Looking forward to it:


----------



## jaywillin

chris ihao said:


> This is a picture of the house me an my gf recently purchased. If you look at the loft; up there, by the book shelves, will be my new listening spot. Looking forward to it:


 
 great space, look
 and the listening spot, up above, nice view, awesome


----------



## Chris Ihao

jaywillin said:


> great space, look
> and the listening spot, up above, nice view, awesome




Thanks mate. Yes, this was one of the first things I thought about, when looking at pics of the house for the first time. Extremely happy that we got the house. Oh, and it doesnt show, but you can actually see the beautiful fjord of Trondheim from the living room.


----------



## Mercuttio

arty mcghee said:


> hi folks
> 
> i have a question about vintage grados
> i've been collecting sr60 pinks for some diy projects
> ...


 
 Well, it kind of sucks that you're destroying vintage headphones. Frankly.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*Comparing the Grado Headphones:  Part 1 - Intro and Amps (HPA1, RA1, CMOY)*
  
 I have now compared ALL of the current or recent models of Grado headphones, including two vintage headphones, to two other Grado headphones closest in the model lineup.  I have also performed these three-way comparisons to two Grado headphone amps and one commonly-used non-Grado model.  I have used the same formalized listening tests, summarized below, for a total of 41 different headphones in 18 different three-way comparisons.  Of those, 17 Grado products (headphones and amps) are compared in 11 three-way comparisons.
  
 The following several posts will described the results of these three-way comparisons for all members of the Prestige Series (SR60, SR80i, SR125, SR225i, and SR325e), the iGrado portable headphone, the PS500, and the three woodies (RS1, RS1i, and RS2i).  These posts will also get my post count to the threshold of Headphoneus Supremus and will be used as exhibits of my usefulness as I apply for that lofty status to The Powers That Be!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 An earlier post on this thread compared the PS1000, the GS1000e, and the Joseph Grado HP1000 (HP1), as described here. (click on the previous "here" to jump to the post).  Another previous post (here) compared the PS1000 to the PS500 with its stock pads ("L bowls") and then with its stock pads replaced by the over-ear pads used by the PS1000 ("G cush").
  
 Several other posts have applied these tests to compare the Grado PS500, PS1000, and RS1i to non-Grado headphones.  These include Grado PS500 vs. Sennheiser CX 300 II (IEM) vs Sennheiser HD 598, HiFiMAN HE-500 vs. Grado PS500 vs. Shure SE535 (IEMs) (here), the Stax SR5/SRD6 vs. Grado PS500 vs. Klipsch S4i (IEM) (here), and the Sennheiser HD 800, Grado PS1000, and Grado RS1i (here).
  
 For the comparison, 10 acoustic features important to me in listening are used (transparency, sound stage width, positional resolution, subbass impact, and several others).  The 10 acoustic tests came from four pieces of music, played as CD-quality lossless files.  For each feature, each headphone is ranked as first (given a blue color in comparison tables), second (red), or third (gold).  I tried to be conservative in declaring a change:  if I did not think I could reliably notice a difference in a blind test, I declared a tie.  Ties for first are colored purple (blue + red) and for second place are orange (red + yellow).  Points were awarded - 3 for first, 2.5 for tie for first, 2 for second, 1.5 for tie for second, and 1 for third place.  Using these, a summary score was computed reflecting the ranking of each headphone model over all 10 features.  Differences of less than three are considered insignificant in these summed scores.  The features and music selection are described more completely here and summarized as follows:
  
*Test Method:*
  
 I used four songs, all encoded in Apple Lossless Format at CD quality (I actually bought the CDs and ripped them... no internet download involved) and played by my Apple iPod Touch 5th Gen.  Because each of the 10 acoustic tests used a limited segment of music (2 - 10 sec), an infinite loop was used to repeat the appropriate segment of each song while headphones were switched in and out.
  

"You're Going To Miss Me When I'm Gone," by Band of Heathens, from their album _One Foot In The Ether_ (used for fidelity of drum sound, positional resolution of two vocalists, and ability to discern pitch of string bass passages);
"Spanish Harlem," by Rebecca Pidgeon, on _The Ultimate Demonstration Disc_ of Chesky records (used to assess female vocals, transparency, the attack of finger on bass string, and high resolution discrimination of differences in shaker shakes)_;_
"Symphony No. 3 in C Minor Op. 78 (Organ Symphony) - IV" by Camille Saint Saens played by Lorin Maazel and the Pittsburgh Sympony Orchestra (used to assess the "ripping" sound of well-rendered lower brass and organ reed pipes, and the ability to hear a very small entrance amidst a bombastic chord of orchestra and organ at full tilt);
"Throwback" by B.o.B. on _Underground Luxury_ (used to assess ability of a bass tone, specifically lowest C on piano at about 32 Hz, to pick me up by the throat and shake me!)
  
 The 10 tests were as follows:
  

*Transparency*:  What is between me and the music?  A felt cloth?  A "Sennheiser veil?" A frosted window?  Dirty window?  Clear Saran wrap?  or nothing?  At its best, makes me forget I am listening on headphones and am in room with musicians.
*Width of sound stage*:  How far to the left and to the right, (yes, AND up and down in best cases) does it seem the musical sources are arranged?
*Positional resolution*:  Can I distinguish a difference in position of two singers in Song 1?
*Bass visceral*:  Does the bass in third verse of Song 4 actually shake me? Or do I just hear it?
*Drum "twang": * At start of Song 1, do the bass and tom tom drumhead have a tone and a pitch, rather than just a thump?
*Bass pitch perception*:  For the complicated bass runs in Song 1, do I hear a pitch with sufficient accuracy to sing or transcribe the part?
*Bass finger pluck*:  Do I hear the actual impact of fingers on the bass string just before hearing its sound on Song 2?
*Shaker variation*:  In Song 2, verse 3, do the various shaker shakes sound a bit different from each other, as they should?
*"Ripping" of organ / brass*:  In Song 3, is there the sensation of hearing each vibration of the French horn and low organ reed tones (sort of the tonal counterpart to hearing a "pitch" from a drumhead in Test 5);
*Discern added chord*:  About 1:38 into Song 3, after the full orchestra and organ hold a chord at the top of a passage, can I hear a small number of orchestra instruments join in, as sort of an echo, in the second measure of that chord?
  
 These tests generally emphasize what I find most pleasing in a headphone, namely high-frequency-related features including transparency, upper harmonics of sounds from drum-head, brass, organ pipe, and string bass, and high-resolution effects such as fine detail of each shaker sound and the finger on the bass string. 
  
*Grados Compared to Non-Grado Headphones*
  
 Here is a chart of the comparisons of Grado headphones with other models, listed two paragraphs above.  Again, these show the total score for each headphone (23 for Grado PS500, winning overall first in preference, through Sennheiser HD 598 at 19 points, third, for the first three-way comparison).
  

  
 The above tests serve as an anchor to place the following tests of Grados within the population of headphones at large.
  
*Observations from Comparing 13 Grados and 3 Amps*
  
 Running these tests gave me several conclusions, which I summarize in advance of the ensuing test results:
  

I preferred the PS1000 to any of the other Grado -1000s, including (surprisingly to me) the rare, sought-after HP1000.  I think that the larger soundstage of the PS1000, as well as its greater transparency (the HP1000 seems to predate the startling transparency now typical of all Grados) pushed it ahead of the others;
I came almost indistinguishably close to the PS1000 sound by placing the over-ear PS1000 pads on the PS500.  The only difference that I could reliably detect was in the larger sound stage of the PS1000.
As much as I liked the PS1000, I liked the RS1i even better, due to the RS1i greater transparency, ability to preserve bass pitch, and fidelity in producing the vibrating "ripping" sound that I associate with the reed stops on an organ and the blat of brass (this is one of the Grado-to-other-brand tests shown in the table above, detailed here);
As much as I liked the RS1i (ranking it higher, though by an insignificant amount, over the Sennheiser HD800 as well as the PS1000), I liked the classic RS1 (with wood buttons) even better, and (big surprise to me) I rated the RS2i even higher!  In fact, the RS2i is my highest-ranking Grado, based on these three-way preference comparisons;
I could detect no reliable difference between the SR225i and the SR325e.  They scored equally on each of the 10 feature tests, where they were also compared to the PS500.  This surprised me so much that I went back and revisted the tests, once I discovered this (I only compute the comparison scores after the entire test is done, so I did not immediately notice this tie). The SR325 is known as the brightest of the Grados, while the SR225 is regarded as "center of the road" in brightness, so there should be a difference. Perhaps the reason is that I was testing the Grado SR325e against the SR225i.  The Grado -e series, in general, is known for adding a bit more bass extension and taming the trebles a bit vs. the older -i series.  I'd be most interested if others with both the SR325e and SR225i compare them and think that they could reliably distinguish them in a blind test;
My preferences for the Prestige ("SR") series followed their pricing (aside from this tie), i.e., SR325e = SR225i > SR125 > SR80i > SR60;
The three amplifiers (Joseph Grado Signature Products HPA-1, Grado Labs RA1, and JDS Labs CMOY BB 2.03, in Altoids mint box) all did an excellent job.  Other than a glaring distortion on subbass introduced by the CMOY, it was hard to distinguish the three by sound.
  
 With these lengthy preliminaries out of the way, I report on the results of comparing the Joseph Grado HPA-1, Grado Labs RA1, and JDS CMOY BB 2.03.
  
*Comparing Amps for Grados:  HPA1, RA1, CMOY*
  
 I used my top-rated RA2i headphones for listening to all three amps.  For the CMOY BB ("bass boost"), I left the bass boost feature turned off.
  
 Here are the detailed results.
  

  
 Score differences of less than three are not likely significant.  Best performance was given by the Joseph Grado Signature Products HPA-1 (also the most expensive, at $1,000, though out of production). The Grado Labs RA1 scored second, with a bit less soundstage and less subbass.  The CMOY was third, but was a very good amp.  However, the CMOY had one significant problem -- for the subbass test (Song #4 above), the subbass tone was very distorted.  This held at any volume level, and the batteries were fresh.  Again, the bass boost was turned off on the amp.  
  
 But aside from this subbass problem with the CMOY (which is a rare occurence), the differences were small enough that if I were just presented with one amp to hear, I would not likely be able to tell which it was.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*Comparing the Grado Headphones:  Part 2 - The Little Woodies:  RS1i, RS1, and RS2i*
  
 The HPA1 amp, highest perfoming in the tests above, was used for all of these comparisons.  Here are the results.
  

  
 Surprisingly, the RS2 came out with the highest overall preference score.  It exceeded the transparency of the others and was tops in high-frequency detail features of bass finger pluck, variation of a shaker, the reedy ripping quality of brass and organ, and the ability to discern a small change among complex loud orchestral activity.  
  
 In an earlier comparison (here), I had found that I placed the Sennheiser HD 800, the PS1000, and the RS1i within a point of each other, with the RS1i ahead.  This result here indicates that the RS1i scores the lowest in overall preference among the "small woodies," so the RS1 (with buttons) and the RS2i score higher than the HD 800 and PS1000 for me.  
  
 The RS1 (so-called "Classic B" in the terminology of this thread) provided less transparency but more bass and detailed treble features than the RS1i, resulting in a higher score.
  
 In short, the RS2i  is my highest-scoring of all my headphones. It would be interesting to compare it to the RS2e, which I do not have.  The overall taming of treble and extension of bass might not make the RS2e preferable  to the RS2i, but folks who have both tend to prefer the RS2e.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*Comparing the Grado Headphones:  Part 3 - The On Ear Professional & Prestiges:  PS500, SR325e, SR225i*
  
 The PS500 of the Professional Series shares the cup construction of the over-ear PS1000, in which a wood cup is encased within a tightly-fitting metal cup.  Grado indicates that this construction reduces unwanted resonances.  The SR325e and SR225i are the top and second members of the Grado Signature Series.  Like the PS500, both have the over-ear pads that are bowls, known as L.  The SR325e has a metal cup; the cup of the SR225i is plastic.
  
 Here are the results:
  

  
 It is amazing that overall preference scores of the PS500, SR325e, and SR225i are equal.  The PS500 had larger sound stage and stronger bass than the other two.
  
 Even more surprising is the fact that EACH of the 10 comparisons for the SR325e and SR225i were the same.  As mentioned in the conclusions above, the SR325 is known as being the brightest of the Grado headphones, while the SR225 is middle of the road.  I went back and checked this conclusion and it was still true, at least for my ears.  Perhaps the deeper bass and tamer trebles for which the -e series is known has brought its brightest member, the SR325e, close to the SR225i, of the brighter series i.  I would ask anyone who has both the SR325e and SR225i to compare them and see if they could confidently state which was which in a blind test, and if so, by what characteristics.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*Comparing the Grado Headphones:  Part 4 - The Middle Prestige Series:  SR225i, SR125, SR80i*
  
 I kept the SR225i, compared in the previous comparison, within this group of three to provide a point of anchoring these three comparisons to the others.  I do the same with the next comparison by including the SR80i in both.
  
 Here, the SR225i has the on-ear bowls ("L" pads) while the SR125 and SR80i have the on ear pads known as "S".  Both the SR125 and SR80i have plastic cups, as does the SR225i.
  
 Here are the results of the comparison:
  

  
 The SR225i scored significantly above the SR125, with its strengths in sound stage (consistent with the fact that the L bowls move the drivers further from the ear than the flat S pads), positional resolution (related to sound stage), and bass strength.  It also excelled in high frequency detail.  The SR80 was less transparent and more muffled than the SR125 and was relatively weak in the treble detail features.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*Comparing the Grado Headphones:  Part 5 - The Lower-End Prestige Series:  SR80i, SR60, and iGrado*
  
 In this comparison, all of the headphones have the closer S pads.  The SR80i is repeated from the prior comparison for "anchoring" purposes.  The SR60 and the iGrado share the same driver.  However, the iGrado, which is the most portable of the Grados (excluding their IEMs), has a tight plastic band that goes behind the neck and its cups are much shallower than those of the SR60.  Sonic differences arise as a result.
  

  
 The SR80i, which scored relatively low when compared to higher-number members of the Prestige Series, scores the highest here.  The SR60 provides less-palpable subbass (a surprise, since its frequency response plot shows that it actually has somewhat higher bass response) and a bit less of the treble detail features.  The iGrado suffers a bit more in sound stage (not surprising, because of the closeness of its drivers to the ear) and treble detail.
  
*A Rough Overall Ranking Of Grado Headphones*
  
 I can now produce a rough rank ordering of the Grado headphones, combining this information with an earlier comparison of the Grado PS1000, GS1000e, and HP1000 (HP1), here.  The only concern I have is that the GS1000e had only about 20  hours of use at the time I tested it.  It is known from other reviewers to require burn-in, with a big change being observed even at 30 hours.  The GS1000e did not fare as well in its comparison as I think it would if it had more hours, and I plan to repeat the comparisons at that point.  Hence, I have omitted it from this ranking.
  
  Here is how I would rank the Grados according to my preference:
  
 RS2i > RS1 > RS1i > PS1000 > HP1000 > PS500 = SR325e = SR225i > SR125 > SR80i > SR60 > iGrado.
  
 As always, your preferences will be different.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

ruthieandjohn said:


> *Comparing the Grado Headphones:  Part 5 - The Lower-End Prestige Series:  SR80i, SR60, and iGrado*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WOW!!!!! Fantastic John, incredibly comprehensive review.


----------



## Oteil

stacker45 said:


> ''Enough steam to drive the PS1k'', I used to drive mine right out of my little canary's arse. I admit that in the beginning he was making weird sounds of his own, but once I started using the 1/4 to 1/8 adapter he shut right up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I have one as well(Biosciencegeek cmoy), it is fantastic. It has plenty of juice. Hard to beat the price too


----------



## stacker45

chris ihao said:


> This is a picture of the house me an my gf recently purchased. If you look at the loft; up there, by the book shelves, will be my new listening spot. Looking forward to it:


 
  
 Nice, it has a Scandinavian look to it.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

oteil said:


> I have one as well(Biosciencegeek cmoy), it is fantastic. It has plenty of juice. Hard to beat the price too




OK, duh, was trying to figure out how Stacker knew I was a Biotech Geek.....moving right along...


----------



## stacker45

oteil said:


> I have one as well(Biosciencegeek cmoy), it is fantastic. It has plenty of juice. Hard to beat the price too


 
  
 Just curious, do you have the 1 X 9V, or the 2 X 9V ?, also, wich OP amp are you using ?.
  
 I have the 2 X 9V, but I also ordered the AC power supply, and all 7 OP amps, I like the 4556 (same as Grado RA1), but I prefer the Burr Brown 2207.
  
 I may be repeating myself, but I think that this amp sounds great, regardless of it's low price, I also think that the fact that it comes in a mint tin is very cool.


----------



## DarthFader

ruthieandjohn said:


> *Comparing the Grado Headphones:  Part 1 - Intro and Amps (HPA1, RA1, CMOY)*
> 
> I have now compared ALL of the current or recent models of Grado headphones, including two vintage headphones, to two other Grado headphones closest in the model lineup.  I have also performed these three-way comparisons to two Grado headphone amps and one commonly-used non-Grado model.  I have used the same formalized listening tests, summarized below, for a total of 41 different headphones in 18 different three-way comparisons.  Of those, 17 Grado products (headphones and amps) are compared in 11 three-way comparisons.
> 
> ...


 
 What an amazing amount of work. Incredibly helpful!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stacker45

darthfader said:


> What an amazing amount of work. Incredibly helpful!! Thanks for sharing!


 
  
 My thoughts exactly.


----------



## gefski

chris ihao said:


> This is a picture of the house me an my gf recently purchased. If you look at the loft; up there, by the book shelves, will be my new listening spot. Looking forward to it:




 Looks terrific!

And will the TV be required to be off when you're head-fiing?


----------



## TRapz

I've had my Grado SR80i for almost a week now, my first Grado and first open-backed headphone. I must say, I absolutely love it. I used my FiiO X1 to tame the treble slightly, but it sounds great even without EQ. I'm listening to Foo Fighters right now, and guitars sound perfect. Vocals are great, bass is in a nice spot too. Got these for $80 at Fidelis AV (highly recommend them, went to a headphone meet there and the staff is very helpful), the store's demo pair. These are perfect for what I listen to, and while I want to try other headphone signatures and such in the future, I can't help but want another Grado when I upgrade!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

trapz said:


> I've had my Grado SR80i for almost a week now, my first Grado and first open-backed headphone. I must say, I absolutely love it. I used my FiiO X1 to tame the treble slightly, but it sounds great even without EQ. I'm listening to Foo Fighters right now, and guitars sound perfect. Vocals are great, bass is in a nice spot too. Got these for $80 at Fidelis AV (highly recommend them, went to a headphone meet there and the staff is very helpful), the store's demo pair. These are perfect for what I listen to, and while I want to try other headphone signatures and such in the future, I can't help but want another Grado when I upgrade!




Welcome to Grado Land!


----------



## DarthFader

trapz said:


> I've had my Grado SR80i for almost a week now, my first Grado and first open-backed headphone. I must say, I absolutely love it. I used my FiiO X1 to tame the treble slightly, but it sounds great even without EQ. I'm listening to Foo Fighters right now, and guitars sound perfect. Vocals are great, bass is in a nice spot too. Got these for $80 at Fidelis AV (highly recommend them, went to a headphone meet there and the staff is very helpful), the store's demo pair. These are perfect for what I listen to, and while I want to try other headphone signatures and such in the future, I can't help but want another Grado when I upgrade!


 

 Congrats! The SR-80 has been the gateway can to many a head-fier's addiction.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

chris ihao said:


> Thanks mate. Yes, this was one of the first things I thought about, when looking at pics of the house for the first time. Extremely happy that we got the house. Oh, and it doesnt show, but you can actually see the beautiful fjord of Trondheim from the living room.




Are you in Trondheim?


----------



## Chris Ihao

gefski said:


> Looks terrific!
> 
> And will the TV be required to be off when you're head-fiing?




Thanks! I think we wont HAVE a TV there, in the first place. Forgot to specify that this is a prospect picture, so we'll have different furniture in there when we move in, come july. Neither me and my gf watch much TV, but I think I will put my projector there somehow. 

That said; IF we get a TV at some point, I'll buy some wireless cans of sorts, for instance some Senns, for the TV. Hehe



wildcatsare1 said:


> Are you in Trondheim?




Yup.


----------



## jaywillin

now, this could be my new grado
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alessandro-Music-Series-Two-by-Grado-Labs-Headphones-NIB-last-of-1-4-plug-stock-/281681256683?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item419582e0eb
  
 confirmed from hounddog(alessandro) these are "i" stock
 and yes, i've had one before OUTSTANDING !


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> now, this could be my new grado
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alessandro-Music-Series-Two-by-Grado-Labs-Headphones-NIB-last-of-1-4-plug-stock-/281681256683?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item419582e0eb
> 
> confirmed from hounddog(alessandro) these are "i" stock
> and yes, i've had one before OUTSTANDING !


 
 Nice!
  
 Yeah, you can tell these were made by the old school Grado peeps.....the young blood Grado peeps like the small plug


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Nice!
> 
> Yeah, you can tell these were made by the old school Grado peeps.....the young blood Grado peeps like the small plug


 
 the alessandro's followed just as grado when changing from 'i" to "e" in regards to jacks, red drivers and all


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Nice!
> ...


 
 Yeah, bout the time the younger generation took over.
  
 I may be wrong....I thought about this time Jonathan was in charge.


----------



## Bloodlust

Addicted to Grado thats for sure, got a pair of PS1000, RS2e, PS500e, MS Pro and Bushmills.
  
 Damn, was almost about to jump on a pair of old buttoned RS1 but seems like the sale is pending 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Been grooving with my recently acquired PS1000 for 8 hours today, lots of listening and getting acquainted with her. So so good, bliss is the right word for it. Been listening to Alice Cooper, Zeppelin, Janis Joplin, SRV, Guns N Roses, LA Guns, Witchfinder General and some Judas Priest today. I've been off work for a week, so I've got tomorrow to do some more listening. Gotta be the most underrated flagship by people on this site I reckon, doesn't get the dues it deserves for its amazing verve, staging, it just involves you so much and is intoxicating.


----------



## whirlwind

bloodlust said:


> Addicted to Grado thats for sure, got a pair of PS1000, RS2e, PS500e, MS Pro and Bushmills.
> 
> Damn, was almost about to jump on a pair of old buttoned RS1 but seems like the sale is pending
> 
> ...


 
 Congrats...that is quite the arsenal of cans!


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> now, this could be my new grado
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alessandro-Music-Series-Two-by-Grado-Labs-Headphones-NIB-last-of-1-4-plug-stock-/281681256683?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item419582e0eb
> 
> confirmed from hounddog(alessandro) these are "i" stock
> and yes, i've had one before OUTSTANDING !


 
 I seen these last night on eBay, and was thinking about a pair myself (having already had them) but preferred the 325is over them, but these were/are incredible sounding HP's and I wouldn't mind having them…at all! Jump on them Jay!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I seen these last night on eBay, and was thinking about a pair myself (having already had them) but preferred the 325is over them, but these were/are incredible sounding HP's and I wouldn't mind having them…at all! Jump on them Jay!


 
 peer pressure joseph ??


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I seen these last night on eBay, and was thinking about a pair myself (having already had them) but preferred the 325is over them, but these were/are incredible sounding HP's and I wouldn't mind having them…at all! Jump on them Jay!


 
  
  


jaywillin said:


> peer pressure joseph ??


 
  
 i succumbed...


----------



## Wildcatsare1

chris ihao said:


> Thanks! I think we wont HAVE a TV there, in the first place. Forgot to specify that this is a prospect picture, so we'll have different furniture in there when we move in, come july. Neither me and my gf watch much TV, but I think I will put my projector there somehow.
> 
> That said; IF we get a TV at some point, I'll buy some wireless cans of sorts, for instance some Senns, for the TV. Hehe
> Yup.




Absolutely Beautiful, well at least in July !


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> peer pressure joseph ??


 
 Not really, I don't need any…I'm easy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


jaywillin said:


> i succumbed...


 
 Congratulations…I can't blame you!


----------



## Oteil

stacker45 said:


> Just curious, do you have the 1 X 9V, or the 2 X 9V ?, also, wich OP amp are you using ?.
> 
> I have the 2 X 9V, but I also ordered the AC power supply, and all 7 OP amps, I like the 4556 (same as Grado RA1), but I prefer the Burr Brown 2207.
> 
> I may be repeating myself, but I think that this amp sounds great, regardless of it's low price, I also think that the fact that it comes in a mint tin is very cool.


 
 I just have the 1X9V, It has almost been 10 years since I purchased it and I don't think he offered the 2X9V, I tempted to get one to see what it sounds like it. I prefer the Burr Brown 2207 too, it sounds so good.  The amp sounds fantastic, It powers my HD600 &650 without a problem. Amazing little amp for the money and I do love the mint tin. Nice little touch. I'm glad you enjoy yours as much I do mine.


----------



## RAFA

I do not know if anyone here is into this kindof music...
  

  
 Pure enjoyment with the PS500e. Overall may have listened 3-4 hours today


----------



## DarthFader

rafa said:


> I do not know if anyone here is into this kindof music...
> 
> 
> 
> Pure enjoyment with the PS500e. Overall may have listened 3-4 hours today


 

 More my style (genre wise. the sound quality leaves a lot to be desired):


----------



## Krutsch

ruthieandjohn said:


> *Comparing the Grado Headphones:  Part 2 - The Little Woodies:  RS1i, RS1, and RS2i*
> 
> The HPA1 amp... highest perfoming in the tests above, was used for all of these comparisons.  Here are the results.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Umm... OK.
  
 Nice work on these reviews and I appreciate the effort involved. I recall that earlier review of the RS1i versus the HD-800 and PS1000, but I don't recall the amps used (which makes a huge difference, IMO).
  
 However, on that last part, where the RS2i scores higher that the HD-800 is where you lose me.


----------



## RAFA

darthfader said:


> More my style (genre wise. the sound quality leaves a lot to be desired):




  
 Nice. I had Pantera on MC. I had a more rich friend. I copied a lot of his CDs. He was a huge Metal fan. (more than 15 years ago)
  
 Youtube is often not a good source, but some acts are only available on youtube... I wish Youtube would enhance its audio part. Like one can watch HD-Videos, why not add lossless audio too...


----------



## Chris Ihao

wildcatsare1 said:


> Absolutely Beautiful, well at least in July !




Thanks man. I agreed 

Oh, and a general question. When my Aune T1 recently had a critical meltdown (got a replacement now), and something in it burned, there was a kind of half loud, but not ear shattering, static like sound which moved into the right cup. I quickly pulled out my PS1000's, and the amp somehow worked afterwards, but I got a bit worried that there perhaps was a voltage spike or whatever, potentially damaging the PS1000's without me noticing yet. Just to get some peace of mind, and calm down my OCD, how does this actually work in practice?Is it possible to 'burn' the drivers or solder points of hp's due to a critical amp failure? The sound wasn't all that loud, so I'm not too worried about THAT part. Anyone?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

krutsch said:


> Umm... OK.
> 
> Nice work on these reviews and I appreciate the effort involved. I recall that earlier review of the RS1i versus the HD-800 and PS1000, but I don't recall the amps used (which makes a huge difference, IMO).
> 
> However, on that last part, where the RS2i scores higher that the HD-800 is where you lose me.


 
 The amp on the HD 800 in that first comparison was the Sennheiser HDVD 800, while the amp for the RS1i and the PS1000 were both the HPA1 amp of Joseph Grado Signature Products.
  
 The RS1i scored essentially the same as the HD 800.  Then in a later comparison, when I compared the RS1, RS1i, and RS2i to each other (again with the HPA1 amp), the 10 acoustic feature preferences totaled higher on the RS1 than the RS1i, and higher still on the RS2i than the RS1i.  That is because the RS1 had bit more bass and more high-frequency detail than the RS1i, which had more transparency, and because the RS2i had the highest transparency of the three.
  
 The placing of the RS2i over the HD 800 is derived from RS1i = HD 800  and RS2i > RS1 > RS1i.  It would be interesting to next compare the HD 800 and RS2i side by side with a third headphone (third one only because the whole method is set up to compare three at a time).
  
 Of course, summing 10 comparison scores on acoustic features weights each of them equally, while our listening preferences likely emphasizes one type over the other.  For me, I place high importance on transparency (which is why I like Grados so much), with importance also on sound stage and bass.  So an overall preference of "which headphone would you choose" or "which do you listen to the most" would not particularly match the answer to the question "which headphone scored the highest in these 10 point comparisons." 
  
 So no fear, I do not plan to trade in my HD 800 / HDVD 800 for another RS2i (or the newer version RS2e, which I have not heard but those who heard it prefer it to the RS2i). 
  
 But it sure surprised me that the RS2i came out so high!


----------



## Krutsch

ruthieandjohn said:


> So no fear, I do not plan to trade in my HD 800 / HDVD 800 for another RS2i (or the newer version RS2e, which I have not heard but those who heard it prefer it to the RS2i).
> 
> But it sure surprised me that the RS2i came out so high!


 
  
 OK, well, great explanation. I am surprised, as I've read (don't own one) that the HDVD 800 is an ultimate pairing for the HD-800.
  
 Maybe I need to spend some time away from my tubes and Senns and get back on-board with my RS2i


----------



## DarthFader

krutsch said:


> Maybe I need to spend some time away from my tubes and Senns and get back on-board with my RS2i


 
  
 Come home, Krutsch. Come home.
  
 I myself have been putting in a lot of time recently on some HD 600s I bought because there was a deal I couldn't pass up (I think I'm gonna make them a project headphone and mod them).
  
 When I really want to sit down and just get utterly lost in the music, I take the 600s off and put on my Grados.


----------



## DarthFader

rafa said:


> Youtube is often not a good source, but some acts are only available on youtube... I wish Youtube would enhance its audio part. Like one can watch HD-Videos, why not add lossless audio too...


 
  
 I agree 100%... They should add the option, anyway. Trying to stream HD video and uncompressed audio probably wouldn't work well for people who don't have really good bandwidth but it'd be nice to have the option.


----------



## Gr33nL34f

glad i'm not an audiophile i mostly just listen to HD music videos on youtube and i'm pretty happy.


----------



## stacker45

bloodlust said:


> Addicted to Grado thats for sure, got a pair of PS1000, RS2e, PS500e, MS Pro and Bushmills.
> 
> Damn, was almost about to jump on a pair of old buttoned RS1 but seems like the sale is pending
> 
> ...


 
  
 At last, another Bushmills owner,(satisfied I presume), I know I am.
  
 We seem to gravitate towards the same Grados. I love my PS1k too, and I recently aquired a pair of n.o.s. buttoned classic RS1. I still prefer my PS1000, but the RS1 are definately giving my HP1000 a run for their money, for second place.
  
 I got an message from the Grado rep yesterday, and she said that she's going to meet with me at my dealer's next week, and she will bring 3 battery powered RA1 with her, so that I can choose the one that best matches the wood of my RS1.
  
 I look forward to reading your impressions about the RS1.


----------



## bbophead

stacker45 said:


> I got an message from the Grado rep yesterday, and she said that she's going to meet with me at my dealer's next week, and she will bring 3 battery powered RA1 with her, so that I can choose the one that best matches the wood of my RS1.
> 
> I look forward to reading your impressions about the RS1.


 
 Are you lucky or WHAT?


----------



## stacker45

bbophead said:


> Are you lucky or WHAT?


 
  
 I'm not getting my hopes up. The new RS2e, RS1e, and GS1k, all seem to have light colored wood. If the RA1are made from the same batch of wood, I doubt that either of the 3 will match my dark RS1. Oh well.


----------



## bbophead

stacker45 said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > Are you lucky or WHAT?
> ...


 

 What I meant was, aren't you lucky that someone at a company acturally responds to your questions with action?


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I'm not getting my hopes up. The new RS2e, RS1e, and GS1k, all seem to have light colored wood. If the RA1are made from the same batch of wood, I doubt that either of the 3 will match my dark RS1. Oh well.


 
 If your not satisfied with any of the colors, lightly sand the clear coat of (if there is any?) and get some (Old English Scratch Cover for Dark Wood) and apply it too the wood until you get the color you want…and then if you want you can clear coat the wood again.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> If your not satisfied with any of the colors, lightly sand the clear coat of (if there is any?) and get some (Old English Scratch Cover for Dark Wood) and apply it too the wood until you get the color you want…and then if you want you can clear coat the wood again.


 
  
 Whoa!, that is a great idea Joseph!.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Anyone who would get within 10 feet of my new RA1 with even the absolute finnest grit sandpaper, would get bitch slap repeatedly until said sandpaper would fall from their weakend griped hands.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Oh!, by the way, I thought I'd take a new family pictrue, the old avatar didn't have my SR80e, my Bushmills, or my RS1.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Whoa!, that is a great idea Joseph!.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 OK, so I'm a bit confused…do you like the idea or not? Only asking because of your comment after saying its a great idea, which made me LMAO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Old English really works great!
Nice family portrait.


----------



## stacker45

bbophead said:


> What I meant was, aren't you lucky that someone at a company acturally responds to your questions with action?


 
  
 Yeah!, you're right, I am lucky, I have to remind myself sometimes that not everyone has access to a Grado dealer within walking distance (about 1 mile) from my home.
  
 Heck!, I've even met with the former Grado rep (now retired), on many occasions, both at my dealers, and at the Montréal Hi-Fi show. The new rep is a women, and the fact that she's willing to bring all her battery powered RA1 to my dealer's, just because I want my ''purse''- (RS1), to match my ''shoes''-(RA1).


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> OK, so I'm a bit confused…do you like the idea or not? Only asking because of your comment after saying its a great idea, which made me LMAO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I do like the idea, it's just that I'd be scared sh&tless that I would mess it up.


----------



## joseph69

OK, I've been using Sony CDP-C 6-7-801ES models since 1990 and happen too really like their quality from this era. I haven't used the DAC/amp in these players for a very long time, but at some points I have plugged my HP's directly into the HP output and enjoyed the sound very much. I've just about had enough of these vintage players drawers failing on me and having too fix them over and over again, so I'm hear asking some advice on a quality transport (5-disc if they exist) being I use an external DAC/amp for a long time now…or possibly a quality Cd player (5-disc carousel) without breaking the bank, because I do use my MBP (ALAC) files imported to my iTunes library from my Cd's as my main source and rarely use my Cd's anymore, but still want a transport/player if I choose to use Cd's as my source being I have many of them. Any thoughts/suggestions from anyones opinions/experiences would be appreciated. In the mean time I will also do my own research as well.
 Thanks.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> OK, I've been using Sony CDP-C 6-7-801ES models since 1990 and happen too really like their quality from this era. I haven't used the DAC/amp in these players for a very long time, but at some points I have plugged my HP's directly into the HP output and enjoyed the sound very much. I've just about had enough of these vintage players drawers failing on me and having too fix them over and over again, so I'm hear asking some advice on a quality transport (5-disc if they exist) being I use an external DAC/amp for a long time now…or possibly a quality Cd player (5-disc carousel) without breaking the bank, because I do use my MBP (ALAC) files imported to my iTunes library from my Cd's as my main source and rarely use my Cd's anymore, but still want a transport/player if I choose to use Cd's as my source being I have many of them. Any thoughts/suggestions from anyones opinions/experiences would be appreciated. In the mean time I will also do my own research as well.
> Thanks.


 
 I am not sure about any transport cd players, Joseph, but you could rip all of your cd's to flac files.....then you would not need a cd transport.......unless you just like spinning the cd's....I know some people do.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> I am not sure about any transport cd players, Joseph, but you could rip all of your cd's to flac files.....then you would not need a cd transport.......unless you just like spinning the cd's....I know some people do.


 
 Thanks…yes I would like to have a Cd player in my main system besides using (ALAC) files through my MBP. I decided its not worth the price for me to get a Cd transport after doing some research last night. I also realized that I don't need a 5-disc player anymore considering I use the MBP 95% of the time to listen too my music. I just want to have the option to listen too either, so I think I may purchase either the Cambridge 651C or the 351C Cd player and be done with it…but I would like to do a some more research before making the purchase. Thanks whirlwind.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

joseph69 said:


> Thanks…yes I would like to have a Cd player in my main system besides using (ALAC) files through my MBP. I decided its not worth the price for me to get a Cd transport after doing some research last night. I also realized that I don't need a 5-disc player anymore considering I use the MBP 95% of the time to listen too my music. I just want to have the option to listen too either, so I think I may purchase either the Cambridge 651C or the 351C Cd player and be done with it…but I would like to do a some more research before making the purchase. Thanks whirlwind.




Joesesph, I have a Cambridge universal player, that also does blue ray, excellent sounding, and has been very reliable.


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> Joseph, I have a Cambridge universal player, that also does blue ray, excellent sounding, and has been very reliable.


 
 Thanks for the reply.
 My main concern is that some of my Cd's are slightly scratched, and I have found that the vintage Sony's do not skip at all with them. I had once purchased a newer Sony SACD-222ES and I couldn't believe how badly my Cd's were skipping, which is what made me go back to the vintage models, so I'm just a bit weary about a newer Cd player skipping with some of the Cd's I have.
 Have you come across this issue with the Cambridge?
 Thanks.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

@joseph69  - not sure whether you are requiring your CD player to give you digital output or not (if so... please let me know what you choose).
  
 But if not... I recommend the vintage Sony Discman D-25, if you can find it and are prepared for a bit of a hassle.
  
 It was rated as the top of several portable CD players here.  I have one, and I recount my travails in getting it running here.  (Oh thank you, @paradoxper, for teaching me how to embed links without printing the entire link!!)
  
 In short, I bought it non-working off of eBay for about $35, then after bravely attempting to fix it myself, sent it to a place on eBay that is a couple of former Sony technicians who repair these (and have their parts!!), for a flat rate of $149 and two weeks of waiting.
  
 I have it back... I LOVE it!  It still does not have the battery (not true... I jury-rigged a battery setup to make it portable according to instructions here which I summarize in that thread about getting it running, pointing to links where I got the necessary parts).  It will last for about 100 min of playing on one charge, but since this Discman predates all the error correction coding that make portable CD players bump resistant, you will probably only transport it rather than actually carry it around (although as old and slow as I am, I can move around without it skipping!).
  
 Sounds like a lot of trouble, and certainly not able to give you digital output.  But for me, the sound quality is SOOO SUPERIOR to any other portable or desk-sized CD player (Technics 5-CD changer) I have that it is the one I use.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> @joseph69  - not sure whether you are requiring your CD player to give you digital output or not (if so... please let me know what you choose).


 
 Thanks for the reply.
 Yes, I should have stated that I do use optical out, but like I've mentioned, I've been using vintage Sonys for a very long time, and I do love them very much, but their drawers always fail and I'm tired of repairing them, and the new Sonys IMO are poor quality. Build/performance doesn't even come close too the vintage model made in Japan. I currently own both the 601ES/701ES…the 601 I purchased about 1 year ago NOS/NIB and the drawer is starting to act up, and the 701 which is used but in beautiful condition needs some TLC in the spindle area, which I've yet too look into, but it does work. So as of now I'm just doing research to see if I should stop playing around with these models and just move on too something new. BTW, my first Sony CDP-C-77ES worked fine for 20 years being used nearly every single day…until the drawer gave up and I no longer had the patience to keep fixing it. I'm also looking at this (Sony CDP-515) but I'm weary about the drawer failing in the near future.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

> I've been using vintage Sonys for a very long time, and I do love them very much, but their *drawers always fail*


 
 Gee... my drawers NEVER fail!
  
 However, I fear that my ears do!
  
*Can you tell the difference between a SR225i and SR325e (by listening?)**
  
 In *this* comparison, I found that the SR325e and the SR225i scored equally on each of 10 acoustic features that I was comparing.  A second and a third test (I have both on now!) confirm that I cannot reliably tell any difference in their sound.  Here, "reliably" means that I think that if someone were putting one on my head, then another, in random and not necessarily back-and-forth order, would I be able to tell which I was listening to, or even if the current headphone were the same or different as the previous one.
  
 I first point out that volume leveling is still necessary to make them match, as the SR 325e is more efficient and louder for given input than the SR255i.
  
 However, aside from volume, can YOU tell a difference?
  
 This has to be with the SR 325e (not 325 or 325i) and the SR 225i (not 225 or 225e).  I don't know of anyone else who has both, but I do.
  
 This finding startled me at first, as the SR325 is known as the brightest of the Grados, while the SR225 is more middle of the road.  But then I remembered that the -e series in general extends the bass and tames the treble as compared to the i, so perhaps the e of the SR 325e has tamed it to come closer to the SR225i of the brighter i series.
  
 Be interested if anyone else has both and can compare them.
  
 _________________
 * This is the Grado Fan Club's counterpart to that well-known question, "Are you smarter than a five year old?"


----------



## ruthieandjohn

OK, as a result of my continual predilection to place my Personal assets (which are not big enough to call "wealth") at the disposal of The Grado Fan Club of head-fi.org, I have BOUGHT a pair of the gold 325i's off eBay just now, with the goal of seeing whether they return the brightness for which the 325's are known.  Oh the things I do for my hobby!
  
 I am aided in this by the fact that I first bought, then sold back, a pair of gold 325i's to head-fier @kalki11 .  He sold his with the idea of buying the more recent 325e's.  When he got the 325e's he was VERY disappointed.  They were not as bright as his beloved SR325i in gold, the Grado 50th Anniversary Gold edition.  He then bought and sold several other versions of the SR325 (original, is, ...).  So since he clearly missed them (and they were his main headphones), I sold them back and bought @jaywillin 's 325e's. 
  
 So I will soon be able to compare the older SR325i to the current 325e, hopefully finding the 325i's Much Brighter.  Look for a report from me after they arrive in early June.
  
 Aren't headphones FUN??????


----------



## gefski

joseph69 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Yes, I should have stated that I do use optical out, but like I've mentioned, I've been using vintage Sonys for a very long time, and I do love them very much, but their drawers always fail and I'm tired of repairing them, and the new Sonys IMO are poor quality. Build/performance doesn't even come close too the vintage model made in Japan. I currently own both the 601ES/701ES…the 601 I purchased about 1 year ago NOS/NIB and the drawer is starting to act up, and the 701 which is used but in beautiful condition needs some TLC in the spindle area, which I've yet too look into, but it does work. So as of now I'm just doing research to see if I should stop playing around with these models and just move on too something new. BTW, my first Sony CDP-C-77ES worked fine for 20 years being used nearly every single day…until the drawer gave up and I no longer had the patience to keep fixing it. I'm also looking at this [COLOR=FF0000](Sony CDP-515)[/COLOR] but I'm weary about the drawer failing in the near future.




Sounds like you would be a candidate for a *non-drawer* player/transport. Rega, for example sound very good as a player, and have a solidly built transport.


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> OK, as a result of my continual predilection to place my Personal assets (which are not big enough to call "wealth") at the disposal of The Grado Fan Club of head-fi.org, I have BOUGHT a pair of the gold 325i's off eBay just now, with the goal of seeing whether they return the brightness for which the 325's are known.  Oh the things I do for my hobby!
> 
> I am aided in this by the fact that I first bought, then sold back, a pair of gold 325i's to head-fier @kalki11 .  He sold his with the idea of buying the more recent 325e's.  When he got the 325e's he was VERY disappointed.  They were not as bright as his beloved SR325i in gold, the Grado 50th Anniversary Gold edition.  He then bought and sold several other versions of the SR325 (original, is, ...).  So since he clearly missed them (and they were his main headphones), I sold them back and bought @jaywillin 's 325e's.
> 
> ...


 
 and i have a new alessandro ms2i coming soon, alessandro is clearing out the last of their "i" stock, 
 i wonder where it'll will fit in with the 325i and 325e , should prove interesting !


----------



## Wildcatsare1

joseph69 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> My main concern is that some of my Cd's are slightly scratched, and I have found that the vintage Sony's do not skip at all with them. I had once purchased a newer Sony SACD-222ES and I couldn't believe how badly my Cd's were skipping, which is what made me go back to the vintage models, so I'm just a bit weary about a newer Cd player skipping with some of the Cd's I have.
> Have you come across this issue with the Cambridge?
> Thanks.




Joeseph, no I haven't had any problems at all with skipping. Was on the road yesterday and couldn't remember the model, my player is an Azur 650BD. Doesn't have the greatest onboard DAC, but serves as a pretty good transport.


----------



## joseph69

gefski said:


> Sounds like you would be a candidate for a *non-drawer* player/transport. Rega, for example sound very good as a player, and have a solidly built transport.


 
 Yes, I am considering purchasing the Cambridge 651C which is a single Cd player, but still has a drawer, but has much less moving parts due to it not being a carousel. I did look at the Rega  being I have the Rega DAC, but for the amount of time I use my Cd's it really dosen't pay for me to purchase the Rega. Thank you for your suggestion.


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> Joeseph, no I haven't had any problems at all with skipping. Was on the road yesterday and couldn't remember the model, my player is an Azur 650BD. Doesn't have the greatest onboard DAC, but serves as a pretty good transport.


 
 I'm highly considering pulling the trigger on the 651C just too use as a transport to the Rega DAC. Thank you.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Thanks…yes I would like to have a Cd player in my main system besides using (ALAC) files through my MBP. I decided its not worth the price for me to get a Cd transport after doing some research last night. I also realized that I don't need a 5-disc player anymore considering I use the MBP 95% of the time to listen too my music. I just want to have the option to listen too either, so I think I may purchase either the Cambridge 651C or the 351C Cd player and be done with it…but I would like to do a some more research before making the purchase. Thanks whirlwind.


 
  
 In my opinion, some of the most underrated players, are the Technics from the late 80's, to the early 90's, with their 1 Bit MASH D/A converters. They are also very reliable. Two years ago, I bought a mint SL-PS700, it's a full size 12 pounds single disc,MASH player, with a dead silent transport. It was a top tier Technics player, so there are not that many out there. However I also have a Technics SL-PG340. It too, is a MASH single disc player. It sounds very nice and these are everywhere, and people are pretty much giving them away. These two players are hooked up through my vintage Marantz recievers, and I use them to copy my CD's onto my reel to reel tape recorders. This means A LOT of wear and tear on the CD players, and so far,  I've had no issues wathsoever.
  
 Another player that I've heard, that also sounds great and was regarded as a best buy is the Rega Apollo single CD player. It will be more expensive than the Technics, but it does sound great. I have never compared them side by side, but the Technics as a better price vs performance ratio.
  
 Oh!, I forgot to mention, the lower tier Technics don't have a digital output, however their MASH converters are so good, that you probably wouldn't care.
  
 I hope this helps Buddy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Damn!, I forgot tha I wasn't on the last pare of this thread. Disregard what ever doesn't meet your criterias. Sorry!.


----------



## Krutsch

joseph69 said:


> I'm highly considering pulling the trigger on the 651C just too use* as a transport to the Rega DAC*. Thank you.


 
  
 I'm glad to read this... I absolutely LOVE my Rega DAC. When I listen to other DACs at meets, they sound like they are yelling at me - very subjective, I know, but the folks at Rega are on to something and I'm a loyal customer, as a result.
 I've considered adding an Apollo spinner to the stack... always something else to purchase.


----------



## bbophead

joseph69 said:


> gefski said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like you would be a candidate for a *non-drawer* player/transport. Rega, for example sound very good as a player, and have a solidly built transport.
> ...


 

 I've had a JVC XL-Z1010 for about 25 years.  It's had a few problems, fixed, but the drawer was not one of them.  Also have the 1050 for about 20 years and it has had NO problems whatsoever.  2 cents.


----------



## joseph69

Thanks for the input, I'm still undecided with what too do at this time, so further research on my part is needed along with the communities input also, which I greatly appreciate.


----------



## joseph69

krutsch said:


> I'm glad to read this... I absolutely LOVE my Rega DAC. When I listen to other DACs at meets, they sound like they are yelling at me - very subjective, I know, but the folks at Rega are on to something and I'm a loyal customer, as a result.
> I've considered adding an Apollo spinner to the stack... always something else to purchase.


 


bbophead said:


> I've had a JVC XL-Z1010 for about 25 years.  It's had a few problems, fixed, but the drawer was not one of them.  Also have the 1050 for about 20 years and it has had NO problems whatsoever.  2 cents.


 
 Funny, but I didn't care for the Rega DAC when I purchased it, but then 6-months after leaving it in the closet I decided too really give it a listen , and it is a great DAC!!!
  
 Now thats how long my Sony 77ES lasted, that too me is a great product!
 I really wish the Sonys (at least the current ones I own/owned didn't have this issue…it seems they are notorious for this.


----------



## god-bluff

joseph69 said:


> I'm highly considering pulling the trigger on the 651C just too use as a transport to the Rega DAC. Thank you.




If its just a CD transport you want this is one of the best Cyrus CD t
http://www.cyrusaudio.com/product/cd-players/cd-transport


----------



## joseph69

396629 said:


> If its just a CD transport you want this is one of the best Cyrus CD t
> http://www.cyrusaudio.com/product/cd-players/cd-transport


 
 Thank you for the info, I ail do some research on it.


----------



## DarthFader

ruthieandjohn said:


> OK, as a result of my continual predilection to place my Personal assets (which are not big enough to call "wealth") at the disposal of The Grado Fan Club of head-fi.org, I have BOUGHT a pair of the gold 325i's off eBay just now, with the goal of seeing whether they return the brightness for which the 325's are known.  Oh the things I do for my hobby!
> 
> …
> 
> ...


 
 Dedication!!
  
 The funny/sad thing is that the price of a 325 doesn't seem like much for a headphone these days, at least not compared to all of the flagships floating above $1,000. I remember a time—not that long ago—when there weren't really any production headphones costing $1,000.
  
 But I digress…
  
 Interested to hear your thoughts when you get the 325i.


----------



## 408388

I'm usually a lurker but today I bought myself some SR60i's off eBay for just £35 so I'll be able to call myself a member in a few days (if they live up to expectations that is!) I'm seeing lots of cheap pads being sold but do you recommend dishing out £25 for the legit L pads or does sticking to the free quarter mods etc. Have the same effect?

Chreers guys


----------



## Wildcatsare1

joseph69 said:


> Funny, but I didn't care for the Rega DAC when I purchased it, but then 6-months after leaving it in the closet I decided too really give it a listen , and it is a great DAC!!!
> 
> Now thats how long my Sony 77ES lasted, that too me is a great product!
> I really wish the Sonys (at least the current ones I own/owned didn't have this issue…it seems they are notorious for this.




Joeseph, could you tell me more about the regs DAC? Have you compared it too the Über Bifrost?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

enssorcel said:


> I'm usually a lurker but today I bought myself some SR60i's off eBay for just £35 so I'll be able to call myself a member in a few days (if they live up to expectations that is!) I'm seeing lots of cheap pads being sold but do you recommend dishing out £25 for the legit L pads or does sticking to the free quarter mods etc. Have the same effect?
> 
> Chreers guys




Welcome to all things Grado....

Cheers!!!!


----------



## DavidA

Just subbed to this thread, was only on the SR-225 and SennGrado thread, looks like a more going on here.  @kayandjohn, love the comparisons of the various Grado's.  Already modded my SR-225e with removable cables using HIFIMAN SMC connectors and changed the thin plastic pad on the headband to a leather one.  Also built 3 SennGrado's over the pass year using 3 different types of wood along with different drivers and found these are sometimes better sounding than my RS2e and SR-225e IMO.  Still fairly new to headphones so enjoying reading about all the different ones.


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> Joseph, could you tell me more about the regs DAC? Have you compared it too the Über Bifrost?


 
 I only had the Uber Bitfrost for a short time…the muting relay in it didn't play well with my Sony Cd player and it drove me nuts, so I can't give you a comparison between the two, but I can tell you that the Rega has a nice analog/warmish sound with very nice sound-stage/instrument separation and the micro details are very, very clear. I prefer using the Rega on filter #4…it seems too give slightly more of a forward sound in the mid-range too my ears. There a very slight differences IMO/IME between the 5 filters, but you can hear their differences.


----------



## ewbjorndal

Have to add my Grado love to this thread. I've had my 225i's for a while now and they are like ear magic for vinyl. So smooth and open. They always transport me into the music rather than into a critique of the sound signature like so many other headphones do.


----------



## bbophead

ewbjorndal said:


> Have to add my Grado love to this thread. I've had my 225i's for a while now and they are like ear magic for vinyl. So smooth and open. They always transport me into the music rather than into a critique of the sound signature like so many other headphones do.


 

 LIKE!


----------



## JoeDoe

Been a while since I've chimed in here. Glad to say I'm back in the club with a pair of 325e slated to arrive tomorrow! 

Anyone else just feel wrong when they don't have a pair of Brooklyn's finest on the rack? Damn I love these cans!


----------



## DarthFader

joedoe said:


> Anyone else just feel wrong when they don't have a pair of Brooklyn's finest on the rack? Damn I love these cans!


 
  
 You mean there's a time when someone wouldn't have a pair on the rack? Not even Texas women could keep me away from my Grados.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

darthfader said:


> You mean there's a time when someone wouldn't have a pair on the rack? Not even Texas women could keep me away from my Grados.




Was married to a Texas Woman who tried, she left with one of my dogs. 

Sure miss that Dog......


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Been a while since I've chimed in here. Glad to say I'm back in the club with a pair of 325e slated to arrive tomorrow!
> 
> Anyone else just feel wrong when they don't have a pair of Brooklyn's finest on the rack? Damn I love these cans!


 





 me, me, me !


----------



## jaywillin

davida said:


> Just subbed to this thread, was only on the SR-225 and SennGrado thread, looks like a more going on here.  @kayandjohn, love the comparisons of the various Grado's.  Already modded my SR-225e with removable cables using HIFIMAN SMC connectors and changed the thin plastic pad on the headband to a leather one.  Also built 3 SennGrado's over the pass year using 3 different types of wood along with different drivers and found these are sometimes better sounding than my RS2e and SR-225e IMO.  Still fairly new to headphones so enjoying reading about all the different ones.


 
 welcome aboard david !


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Thanks for the input, I'm still undecided with what too do at this time, so further research on my part is needed along with the communities input also, which I greatly appreciate.


 
  
 For what it's worth, I've never heard Cambridge CD players, however, I have read nothing but good things about them. Another brand that's in the same price range that you may want to check out is Arcam.
  
 In my opinion, SACD players might be worth considering. My two Yamahas give me a ritch, and fleshy sound, similar to vinyl, exept that it has a dead silent background, deprived of ticks and pops, so SACD is a win win in my book.
  
 On last night's menu, I had Patricia Barber's live ''Companion'' SACD, playing on my pretty rare Yamaha DVD-S2700. I used my BSG C-Moy amp, and my new, old RS1, and it was simply musical bliss, an eargasm if you prefer. Mrs. Barber's version of The Doors's ''Light My Fire'' is just awesome, highly recomended,


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> For what it's worth, I've never heard Cambridge CD players, however, I have read nothing but good things about them. Another brand that's in the same price range that you may want to check out is Arcam.
> 
> In my opinion, SACD players might be worth considering. My two Yamahas give me a ritch, and fleshy sound, similar to vinyl, exept that it has a dead silent background, deprived of ticks and pops, so SACD is a win win in my book.


 
 Thanks for the suggestion, I will look into the Arcam also.
 I had a Sony SACD-222ES but found it wasn't worth the price/selection for SACD's, and I wasn't about too buy every CD I owned in SACD (which would have been impossible anyway due too the limited selection). The 222ES IMO was built terrible and also didn't play my slightly scratched CD's, which I started to replace, then realized it was the SACD player, not the CD's because they played fine in my vintage Sony's.


----------



## whirlwind

davida said:


> Just subbed to this thread, was only on the SR-225 and SennGrado thread, looks like a more going on here.  @kayandjohn, love the comparisons of the various Grado's.  Already modded my SR-225e with removable cables using HIFIMAN SMC connectors and changed the thin plastic pad on the headband to a leather one.  Also built 3 SennGrado's over the pass year using 3 different types of wood along with different drivers and found these are sometimes better sounding than my RS2e and SR-225e IMO.  Still fairly new to headphones so enjoying reading about all the different ones.


 
 Glad you stopped by....welcome, and enjoy your stay.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, I will look into the Arcam also.
> I had a Sony SACD-222ES but found it wasn't worth the price/selection for SACD's, and I wasn't about too buy every CD I owned in SACD (which would have been impossible anyway due too the limited selection). The 222ES IMO was built terrible and also didn't play my slightly scratched CD's, which I started to replace, then realized it was the SACD player, not the CD's because they played fine in my vintage Sony's.


 
  
 I'm surprised to hear that because from what I can remember, Sony's ES serie was well regarderded by the audio press.
  
 Granted, the SACD selection is not great, but the titles that are available, sure sound sweet. I've bought a few online, and many at the Montréal Hi-Fi show. I've bought some female vocals compilations SACDs, wich have allowed me to discover many very talented women signers. I then went and bought my favorites signers own CDs or SACDs. Rebecca Pidgeon, Eva Cassidy, and Emi Fujita to name a few. I get goose bumps just thinking about Sofia Peterson's version of Hallelujah.


----------



## TRapz

https://youtu.be/FRI9yr9SIZ4?t=7m20s
  
 Loving this song, "Demanding" by Fleece, on my SR80i, thought I'd share.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I'm surprised to hear that because from what I can remember, Sony's ES serie was well regarderded by the audio press.


 
 Yes, the vintage ES models which I've been using for 20+ years are IMO excellent, but when I bought the 222ES I was really amazed at how bad/slow the laser pick-up was and the build quality was just not there.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Yes, the vintage ES models which I've been using for 20+ years are IMO excellent, but when I bought the 222ES I was really amazed at how bad/slow the laser pick-up was and the build quality was just not there.


 
  
 Ah ok!, yes, I meant the now vintage ES serie. They were big and heavy, and if i remember correctly, they even had wooden side panels.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Ah ok!, yes, I meant the now vintage ES serie. They were big and heavy, and if i remember correctly, they even had wooden side panels.


 
 Exactly!
 They weighed in at 20-lbs and were built like tanks!
 Unfortunately the drawers have issue after 20 years LOL!!!


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Exactly!
> They weighed in at 20-lbs and were built like tanks!
> Unfortunately the drawers have issue after 20 years LOL!!!


 
  
 That's too bad. One thing's for sure, you'd never have drawer problems if you went with the Rega Apollo. It sounds awesome and it's relatively affordable.
  
 Actually, the first time that I've heard the RS1, the salesman had used the Apollo, and the RA1, for the demo, so I know for sure that these two, are a great match.
  
 Hmmm!, as I'm writing this, I'm wondering if I shouldn't get one myself, then I'd have the exact same system that had floored me, many years ago.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> That's too bad. One thing's for sure, you'd never have drawer problems if you went with the Rega Apollo. It sounds awesome and it's relatively affordable.
> Actually, the first time that I've heard the RS1, the salesman had used the Apollo, and the RA1, for the demo, so I know for sure that these two, are a great match.
> Hmmm!, as I'm writing this, I'm wondering if I shouldn't get one myself, then I'd have the exact same system that had floored me, many years ago.


 
 The only thing is, I use the Rega DAC so I just need a transport and I don't want too spend no were near the price of the Apollo or the Arcam because I rarely listen too CD's anymore…I import them to my iTunes library (ALAC) and use my MBP, but I still want too have the option to use either source.
 It looks like I may just go for the Cambridge after my Sony's drawer completely stops functioning.


----------



## maddin

My first CDP was an ONKYO and it is still working at my mother's place. But at one point I needed something better... and bought a CDP from NAD. This one did not last very long and it stopped 6 years ago. I bought than a marantz CD6003. I listen mainly from CDs and so it is in regular use. When i was at the shop I asked the salesman that after my bad experience with the NAD I wanted something, where they have good experience with the bult quality. He said the first choice was linn (I could not pay that) and than marantz. He said NAD and cambridge they had at this time (6years ago) some returns, more than with marantz.


----------



## Chris Ihao

It s funny. A few years ago I thought "damned, why did I buy all those cd's, when i got Spotify and the likes?" After getting into sous high end head fi I'm thinking; "damned, why did I stop buying cd's all those years?". Hehe.

I guess all that will change when high fidelity music streaming comes into play for real, something which should happen quick enough.


----------



## god-bluff

wildcatsare1 said:


> Sure miss that Dog......




One of many great Tom Waits lines ? He's a genius


----------



## joseph69

maddin said:


> I bought than a marantz CD6003. I listen mainly from CDs and so it is in regular use.


 
 I also looked into the Marantz CD6003 last night, so this is an option also.
 Thanks.


----------



## tunes

Has anyone compared the GS 1000 or PS 1000 to the Fostex TH 900? I was wondering if the Fostex could approach the level of detail retrieval and sparkly treble as the Grado and still also provide a tight controlled bass with a wide and open sound stage? Thinking of selling my GS 1000 and getting PS 1000 vs Fostex TH 900.


----------



## markm1

I thought about replacing my $200 Onkyo CDP when I upgraded my speaker system not wanting to have a weak link in the audio chain, but I decided against it. But, I didn't go ultra high end-I sold my gear & went from a budget $1500 speaker set up to about $5-6K. And, that's where I stopped the bleeding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 One, even though dirt cheap relative to high end, the Onkyo 7030 for the money is a great buy. And, after talking to various folks in the high end audio industry, I've concluded that if you have a good DAC, it doesn't make sense to spend a lot of money on an expensive CDP because most new CDP have perfectly fine transport and really what you are paying for in an expensive CDP is a DAC.
  
 However, some players now have nice DACS like the Oppo players that function like a external DAC plus CDP. Personally, I think this is a good development that I wish I knew about when I was putting my set up together.
  
 If I were building my system from scratch and listened to a lot of CDs (which I do) in addition to digital music (which I do) I might skip a DAC as a separate and got one of these CDP with DAC that allows connectivity to other components. I think that's a smart move aimed at folks (I know we're a dying breed) who listen to CDs and want high end sound. 
  
 Caveat, at the level of ultra high end hifi (by that I mean six digit systems), then some tiny gain might be had with a pricy transport. But, for the real world that most of us inhabit, my sense is with a good digital cable connecting a modest CDP to a nice DAC, relative to price points, I would buy as nice a DAC as I could afford and go with a decent but not super expensive CDP. I wouldn't spend more than $500 and probably less.
  
 I looked at some of the Teak CDP which seem well reviewed and have some nice features....


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Two system updates, thanks to Joseph for reminding me it was here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....the Arcan FMJ CD23 with the DCs Ring DAC is awesome x infinity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
  
 Plus, my Auclair RSMs are back from their update, the closest to a PS1k in an in-ear, IMO......


----------



## whirlwind

wildcatsare1 said:


> Two system updates, thanks to Joseph for reminding me it was here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Very nice!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

tunes said:


> Has anyone compared the GS 1000 or PS 1000 to the Fostex TH 900? I was wondering if the Fostex could approach the level of detail retrieval and sparkly treble as the Grado and still also provide a tight controlled bass with a wide and open sound stage? Thinking of selling my GS 1000 and getting PS 1000 vs Fostex TH 900.


 

 I casually compared the PS1000 to the Fostex TH900 at a recent audio meet.  Biggest difference of course is that the Fostex has the nature of a closed headphone, i.e. strong bass, smallish sound stage, less openness), because it IS a closed headphone.  It does insulate from outside noise slightly better than the fully open PS1000 (though not as well as the Beyerdynamic T 1 p, also closed but not quite as good sounding as the Fostex).  I think that the Grado PS1000 was better at treble detail and sparkley treble. 
  
 I still like the Fostex... on my mental list of HP I'd buy if in right circumstance.


----------



## Bengkia369

Can I called a Grado fans?!
I owned the SR325e, PS500 and recently I got this..


----------



## rgs9200m

If I had to choose 1, I would keep my GS1000e over my TH900. Both have advantages, but the openness and live sound of the Grado wins out. The TH900 is more liquid, and the bass is stronger and has more reverb, but that bass/reverb can be over the top, depending on the recording. And the vocals and localization of sounds is more evident and direct on the Grado. The e version of the GS adds a needed dose of liquidity to the mids, which are now sweeter. The e also has sweeter highs. I sometimes wish the Fostex could have a little more realistic/natural abrasion in the sound, rather than smooth over things relative to other phones.
 (PS: Is this thread getting too long? Should it start anew each January first maybe [saving the old ones, of course]?)


----------



## mkrzych

bengkia369 said:


> Can I called a Grado fans?!
> I owned the SR325e, PS500 and recently I got this..


 
 Congratulation. How do you compare them to 325e?


----------



## Bengkia369

mkrzych said:


> Congratulation. How do you compare them to 325e?




SR325e are definitely brighter, forward sounding with little bass.
GS1000i are darker sounding, a little more laid back, wider soundstage and more bassy. Female vocals, classical, jazz and orchestra music sounds very good on GS1000i. Madonna "Material Girl" sounds damn musical with Chord Hugo, Pathos Aurium and Grado GS1000i setup!


----------



## mkrzych

bengkia369 said:


> SR325e are definitely brighter, forward sounding with little bass.
> GS1000i are darker sounding, a little more laid back, wider soundstage and more bassy. Female vocals, classical, jazz and orchestra music sounds very good on GS1000i. Madonna "Material Girl" sounds damn musical with Chord Hugo, Pathos Aurium and Grado GS1000i setup!


 
 Thanks. Have you had a chance to compare GS1k vs. PS1k?


----------



## rx79ez08

Hi all of the Grado experts on this board, I would like to consult you guys on which version of SR225 I got.
  
 I have recently bought a set of SR225, the colour of the driver seem a bit strange to me. It look almost brown with a bit of pink, and it doesn't look white like the normal drivers. The two cables leading to the driver are fairly stiff compared to the PS1000, and almost feel like they will stay in place when bended. It does not come with original earpads.
  
 The seller is pretty sure it is a SR225, and not an SR225i, but is unable to tell me how old the headphones is. It sounds a bit brighter than the PS1000, but not as bright as I remembered the MS2i. Not a large amount of bass either.
  
 Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## wormsdriver

it's definitely an Sr225 and not an Sr225i. Looks like pink drivers.


----------



## whirlwind

Look pink to me....congrats on those


----------



## Mercuttio

Indeed, that looks like an early 225. I don't know if it is punk driver'd though. That looks more like dis colored cloth from extended wear.


----------



## JoeDoe

Woodied 325e anyone?
  
 Ebony walls and walnut ceilings. This some gorgeous stuff right here!


----------



## rx79ez08

mercuttio said:


> Indeed, that looks like an early 225. I don't know if it is punk driver'd though. That looks more like dis colored cloth from extended wear.


 
  
 Thank you for all the responses so far.
  
 I think you hit the nail on the head, the unit is a old 225 and there are discolor in the driver which makes it hard to determine if it is pink driver. However, the unit itself is in remarkable good condition otherwise. The head band is still in very good condition and does not looks like there are extensive wear on that.
  
 Are there any other distinguishing feature that would give me a hint of what driver is installed? I will post more photos when I get home tonight.


----------



## Arty McGhee

rx79ez08 said:


> Thank you for all the responses so far.
> 
> I think you hit the nail on the head, the unit is a old 225 and there are discolor in the driver which makes it hard to determine if it is pink driver. However, the unit itself is in remarkable good condition otherwise. The head band is still in very good condition and does not looks like there are extensive wear on that.
> 
> Are there any other distinguishing feature that would give me a hint of what driver is installed? I will post more photos when I get home tonight.


 
 i can tell you 2 of the pointers that look good
 are the oldstyle thinner headband and the lack of bumpers on the gimbals
 there seems to be a lot of variations
 i have a couple pairs of pink sr 60's
 i can take photos if anyone's interested
 i have been somewhat obsessed with these pinks
 to my ears they sound amazing


----------



## whirlwind

arty mcghee said:


> rx79ez08 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for all the responses so far.
> ...


 
 I believe many people are always on the look out for pink driver Grados.


----------



## DarthFader

joedoe said:


> Woodied 325e anyone?
> 
> Ebony walls and walnut ceilings. This some gorgeous stuff right here!


 

 Very nice!


----------



## joseph69

markm1 said:


> I've concluded that if you have a good DAC, it doesn't make sense to spend a lot of money on an expensive CDP


 
 These are my exact thought…there is no need for me too spend so much on a Cd player if I'm going to bypass the DAC. I'm even thinking of getting the less expensive Cambridge 351C instead of the 651C when the time comes.


----------



## markm1

joseph69 said:


> These are my exact thought…there is no need for me too spend so much on a Cd player if I'm going to bypass the DAC. I'm even thinking of getting the less expensive Cambridge 351C instead of the 651C when the time comes.


 

 I looked at the Music Fidelity M1cdtp, but it's like $900 or something like that. They want you to pair it w/ their M1DAC. I'm sure it sounds good, but I would need to be convinced that it sounded a lot better than a run of the mill CDP going through a nice DAC when the DAC seems to exert the most influence anyway.....


----------



## joseph69

markm1 said:


> I looked at the Music Fidelity M1cdtp, but it's like $900 or something like that. They want you to pair it w/ their M1DAC. I'm sure it sounds good, but I would need to be convinced that it sounded a lot better than a run of the mill CDP going through a nice DAC when the DAC seems to exert the most influence anyway.....


 
 I'm on the same page as you.
 I have both the Rega/Meridian-203 so all I need is a decent transport that won't break the bank.
 If I didn't have outboard DAC's, and listened too my Cd's more often, then I would look into some "higher end" players…but for me, it doesn't pay.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

joseph69 said:


> These are my exact thought…there is no need for me too spend so much on a Cd player if I'm going to bypass the DAC. I'm even thinking of getting the less expensive Cambridge 351C instead of the 651C when the time comes.




Joeseph, AudioAdvisor has the Cambridge CD Players in their current clearance sale.


----------



## Arty McGhee

pinks!!!!
  
 got these 2 sr60's recently
 both are in exceptional condition
 i also have an sr125 on the way
  
 these seem to photograph funny, with flash on they're almost white
 no flash is pink city
  
 flash

 no flash

 new style headband

  

  

 old style headband


----------



## Arty McGhee

walnut cups, nos J$ headband, custom cable
  

 i also have a set of rs1 gimbles to put on these
 just have to get the right screws for them
 hurt a little to cut a pair up but these sound amazing
 and are real comfortable


----------



## DavidA

arty mcghee said:


> pinks!!!!
> 
> got these 2 sr60's recently
> both are in exceptional condition
> ...


 
 Might want to use a better background than black, the meter in your camera will try to adjust the exposure too much, try and take the picture in natural sunlight or use 5500k lights, this would give you a better color rendition.


----------



## whirlwind

arty mcghee said:


> walnut cups, nos J$ headband, custom cable
> 
> 
> i also have a set of rs1 gimbles to put on these
> ...


 
 Very nice!


----------



## rx79ez08

arty mcghee said:


> i can tell you 2 of the pointers that look good
> are the oldstyle thinner headband and the lack of bumpers on the gimbals
> there seems to be a lot of variations
> i have a couple pairs of pink sr 60's
> ...


 

 Some more photos to help with identification, again any help will be appreciated:


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> Joeseph, AudioAdvisor has the Cambridge CD Players in their current clearance sale.


 
 Thank you for looking out for me, I appreciate it!
 The Cambridge 351C "DEMO" in (black) from Audio Advisor costs $359.10 and I'm not sure if their is a shipping cost.
 Here is the Cambridge 351C in "NEW" (silver)  for $379.99 free shipping, so I would rather have it new for $20.00 more in silver, but thanks again for looking out!!!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

joseph69 said:


> Thank you for looking out for me, I appreciate it!
> The Cambridge 351C "DEMO" in (black) from Audio Advisor costs $359.10 and I'm not sure if their is a shipping cost.
> Here is the[COLOR=FF0000]Cambridge 351C[/COLOR][COLOR=FF0000] [/COLOR]in[COLOR=FF0000] [/COLOR]"NEW" (silver)  for $379.99 free shipping, so I would rather have it new for $20.00 more in silver, but thanks again for looking out!!!




Agreed, go for the new one, looking forward to seeing how the onboard DAC compares to your Arcam?


----------



## 408388

Hey guys, turns out the previous owner of my SR60i was a smoker. I've rinsed the pads with soap and rubbed the vinyl headband and housing with 1:1 water and white wine vinegar but it doesn't seem to be working too well at the moment. Anybody have any experience getting the tobacco smell put of these/ random ideas and suggestions? Cheers 

Aside from that they sound good so far although I only listened to a few tracks before I got to work on the smell!


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> Agreed, go for the new one, looking forward to seeing how the onboard DAC compares to your Arcam?


 
 I don't have the Arcam…I have the Sony CDP-C 6/701ES models and the Rega DAC/Meridian-203 DAC.


----------



## liquidzoo

New pads and a Mantra headband?
  
 I have a set of brand new, never used S-Cushions (I think those are the ones, the flat ones that come with the 60 and 80) that I got with my 225i (the shop threw them in for free, because I asked  )
  
 Send me a PM if you're interested.
  
 I think, though I will have to look, that I still have the stock vinyl headband from my 225i as well (replaced it with a Black Mantra headband).


----------



## jaywillin

so fresh steam is still coming of them !


----------



## whirlwind

Congrats, Jay!


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Congrats, Jay!


 
 thanks !
 it's good to be back in the saddle !


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> so fresh steam is still coming of them !


 
 Nice Jay!
 Enjoy them.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 


>


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> so fresh steam is still coming of them !


 
  
 Congrats Jay. For some reason, I thought that the Alessandro's, were limited editions that were available only for a certain period of time, I was wrong obviously. As you can see, I'm not very knowledgeable when it come to these. Can you tell me if they're based on the SR325e. Also, what are the differences between the Alessandros, and their Grado counterparts?. Looking at the box, I can see that there's also a serie one, I'm assuming that it's like the RS1 vs RS2.
  
 By the way, I'm meeting with the Grado rep tomorrow at my dealer's, she's going to have 4 battery version RA1s. I hope that one of them will closely match my RS1. I'm not very optomistic though, if Grado uses the same wood for their amps, as they do for their headphones, the odds are that they will all be very pale, we'll see. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh!, I just noticed that your post was written over 2 hours ago, so, I'm assuming that they must have stop steaming by now, so I was just wandering, are they up for sale yet?


----------



## Focker

This is the effect Jay's new headphones are having on him tonight....


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Can you tell me if they're based on the SR325e. Looking at the box, I can see that there's also a serie one, I'm assuming that it's like the RS1 vs RS2.


 
 MS1 = 80
 MS2 = 325
 MS-Pro - RS1


----------



## jobyjoby

officially on the grado boat. from beats for 2 years to dt990's for 4 years to rs2e's for a month to some old school gs1000's coming in the mail sometime in the coming weeks--its been a long journey but I think I'm home now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIAZpE5-8qM


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Guys I'm back. After working for 2 months like crazy in Malaysia. 

Bad news: my dog chewed my iGrado in 7 or 8. Guess it's time for eGrado


----------



## rovopio

jobyjoby said:


> officially on the grado boat. from beats for 2 years to dt990's for 4 years to rs2e's for a month to some old school gs1000's coming in the mail sometime in the coming weeks--its been a long journey but I think I'm home now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You home. That don't mean you finish. There's a big chance that gs1000 is not gonna be your last Grado. lol


----------



## jaywillin

focker said:


> This is the effect Jay's new headphones are having on him tonight....




 lol and right now !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 one of my all time favorite flicks !
 "he hates these cans" !!!!!


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> Congrats Jay. For some reason, I thought that the Alessandro's, were limited editions that were available only for a certain period of time, I was wrong obviously. As you can see, I'm not very knowledgeable when it come to these. Can you tell me if they're based on the SR325e. Also,* what are the differences between the Alessandros, and their Grado counterparts?. Looking at the box, I can see that there's also a serie one,* I'm assuming that it's like the RS1 vs RS2.
> 
> By the way, I'm meeting with the Grado rep tomorrow at my dealer's, she's going to have 4 battery version RA1s. I hope that one of them will closely match my RS1. I'm not very optomistic though, if Grado uses the same wood for their amps, as they do for their headphones, the odds are that they will all be very pale, we'll see.
> 
> ...


 
 joseph is correct 
 ms1- rs80
 ms2- 325
 mspro- rs1
  
 http://www.alessandro-products.com/main.php?p=headphones
  
 the alessandro's are currently "e" versions, they are clearing out the last remaining ms2"i", i got mine for $225
 and for you guys up north, you can buy direct from alessandro
  
 i did try the msproE, did not like it at all, but that makes sense being it's based on the rs1e 
 i love the ms1, and ms2 "i" versions though


----------



## Gr33nL34f

anyone have any original SR flat cups (outside housing) they dont use and they wanna get rid of?


----------



## rovopio

does anybody knows how much the limited edition brooklyn wood grado headphone will cost?
 it seems like it's going to be released pretty soon...


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> does anybody knows how much the limited edition brooklyn wood grado headphone will cost?
> it seems like it's going to be released pretty soon...


 
 I haven't read anything about Grado releasing another Limited Edition HP, except here on the forums.
 Was this printed somewhere maybe with some photos?


----------



## DaemonSire

gr33nl34f said:


>


 
  
 I don't at the moment but I will in a bit.  I have an old pair of SR80 that I will be putting into wood cups so you could have the old ones.  It likely won't be for a few months until I get around to doing it though.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

jaywillin said:


> joseph is correct
> ms1- rs80
> ms2- 325
> mspro- rs1
> ...


 
 I think the MS1 is somewhere in between SR80 and SR125. But it would be more accurate to say that the MS1 is more in the league of the SR80. 
  
 As for the difference between Grados and their Alessandro counterpart, this is my 2 cent (I haven't tried most of the e-series, except for SR325e and RS1e, so it's entirely about the i series):
 - MS1i (the flat cup version) vs SR80i: SR80i has more punch to the bass and trebles is brighter. I prefer the MS1i though, since it's more of a all-around-er and thus suits most of my music. 
 - MS2i vs SR325is: the mids on the MS2i is more laid back and its soundstage is wider. Once again the Aless is more neutral and forgiving. However it should be noted that the SR325is is the best Metal headphones I've ever had, and its mids is extremely intimate.
 - MS Pro vs RS1i: looking back I find it hard to love the MS Pro for any reason. The RS1i is more musical, its mids sweeter and its bass more extended. The MS Pro seemed like a RS1i trying too hard to be neutral.


----------



## Gr33nL34f

daemonsire said:


> I don't at the moment but I will in a bit.  I have an old pair of SR80 that I will be putting into wood cups so you could have the old ones.  It likely won't be for a few months until I get around to doing it though.


 
 that would be killer! i'll send you a private message just so you'll remember who i was for when you do your woody mod.


----------



## liquidzoo

enssorcel said:


> Hey guys, turns out the previous owner of my SR60i was a smoker. I've rinsed the pads with soap and rubbed the vinyl headband and housing with 1:1 water and white wine vinegar but it doesn't seem to be working too well at the moment. Anybody have any experience getting the tobacco smell put of these/ random ideas and suggestions? Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


liquidzoo said:


> New pads and a Mantra headband?
> 
> I have a set of brand new, never used S-Cushions (I think those are the ones, the flat ones that come with the 60 and 80) that I got with my 225i (the shop threw them in for free, because I asked  )
> 
> ...


 
 Quoting you so you get a notification, just in case this gets lost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I did find my original 225i vinyl headband as well.  Send me a PM if you want them.


----------



## DaemonSire

enssorcel said:


> Hey guys, turns out the previous owner of my SR60i was a smoker. I've rinsed the pads with soap and rubbed the vinyl headband and housing with 1:1 water and white wine vinegar but it doesn't seem to be working too well at the moment. Anybody have any experience getting the tobacco smell put of these/ random ideas and suggestions? Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Dryer sheets may help too.  Put a dryer sheet down in a drawer and put the headphones on top.  Then place another on top of the headphones.  Should help cover some of the smell.
  
 But as mentioned, replacing the headband and pads are probably your best bet.


----------



## 408388

liquidzoo said:


> Quoting you so you get a notification, just in case this gets lost
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry, must have missed your original post! I'm subscribed now, so thanks for quoting me. I'll send a PM although bear in mind I'm in the UK and also considering other pads after reading up on the comparisons, although I definitely won't be buying new L pads as they're almost as much as I bought the headphones for.
  


daemonsire said:


> Dryer sheets may help too.  Put a dryer sheet down in a drawer and put the headphones on top.  Then place another on top of the headphones.  Should help cover some of the smell.
> 
> But as mentioned, replacing the headband and pads are probably your best bet.


 
  
 This is a sweet idea, thanks for the suggestion. Should definitely get rid of it whilst I'm not using them, but other than that I hope it'll just fade over time with use. 
  
 I agree, after cleaning them I reckon the smell doesn't adhere to the solid plastic housing as much so by replacing the pads and band that should fix most of it (the pads need replacing anyway, one's ripped and hurting my ears). Gives me an excuse to add detachable cables also, the stock is far too long for me anyway.


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> I have the newer style mushroomed/beveled cups in mint condition, but not the older style flat cups…if they can help you let me know.
> 
> I haven't read anything about Grado releasing another Limited Edition HP, except here on the forums.
> Was this printed somewhere maybe with some photos?


 
  
 I can't remember where I got it anymore but it has a picture of Jonathan and the Brooklyn tree and the words *"The wood from that tree is now being prepared to become the GH1, the first limited edition of the new "Grado Heritage Series".* on it.


----------



## liquidzoo

enssorcel said:


> Sorry, must have missed your original post! I'm subscribed now, so thanks for quoting me. I'll send a PM although bear in mind I'm in the UK and also considering other pads after reading up on the comparisons, although I definitely won't be buying new L pads as they're almost as much as I bought the headphones for.
> 
> 
> This is a sweet idea, thanks for the suggestion. Should definitely get rid of it whilst I'm not using them, but other than that I hope it'll just fade over time with use.
> ...


 
 First Class shipping to the UK for me is only $5 (no idea how long it would take, takes a couple of days to get to Canada).  Wouldn't be worried about it.
  
 Just checked - last time my wife shipped something first class to England it took about a week and a half.
  
 Let me know.


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> I can't remember where I got it anymore but it has a picture of Jonathan and the Brooklyn tree and the words *"The wood from that tree is now being prepared to become the GH1, the first limited edition of the new "Grado Heritage Series".* on it.


 
 Thank you.


----------



## DaemonSire

Gotta love the Grado community


----------



## rovopio

Some dealers already accepting pre-orders I heard... I don't know if that's true or not...


----------



## joseph69

Sorry too have offer you my cups…if I remember correctly (not 100% sure) we do not get along, and I should not have responded too your post.


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> Some dealers already accepting pre-orders I heard... I don't know if that's true or not...


 
 I would like too read more about them before doing anything to see where they sit in the Grado line.
 Thanks again.


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> I would like too read more about them before doing anything to see where they sit in the Grado line.
> Thanks again.


 

 if it's under $500 i probably buy them when they are available. I'm not really big with pre-order. Too much OCPD from my end haha ~_~


----------



## Gr33nL34f

joseph69 said:


> Sorry too have offer you my cups…if I remember correctly (not 100% sure) we do not get along, and I should not have responded too your post.


 
 sorry joseph69 but i think you've mistaken me for someone else i don't think i've ever actually had a conversation with you.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> I haven't read anything about Grado releasing another Limited Edition HP, except here on the forums.
> Was this printed somewhere maybe with some photos?


 

 Video *here* has Jonathan Grado announcing these (last 20 sec of video):


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> if it's under $500 i probably buy them when they are available. I'm not really big with pre-order. Too much OCPD from my end haha ~_~


 
 I'm just curious, I'm really not interested in buying…4-pairs is enough.
  


gr33nl34f said:


> sorry joseph69 but i think you've mistaken me for someone else i don't think i've ever actually had a conversation with you.


 
 My apologies, I had mistaken you for someone else.
 So…you can have my cups if they will help you out.
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> Video *here* has Jonathan Grado announcing these (last 20 sec of video):


 
 Thank you.


----------



## GreenBow

I'm starting to wonder if I am ever going to catch you folks up. I began reading this thread a few weeks ago. I was thinking one day I will have read it and catch new posts as they come. Anyway so many new posts arrive so quickly, that I may never catch up. On page 466 now. See you if I catch up. Haha!


----------



## rovopio

I've always wanted the Bushmills ever since I saw them. I don't want to pay the tax for them though. So if I can get the GH1 locally and if it's affordable... that's good too.
  
 Though i really like the name bushmills. haha


----------



## jaywillin

williamleonhart said:


> I think the MS1 is somewhere in between SR80 and SR125. But it would be more accurate to say that the MS1 is more in the league of the SR80.
> 
> As for the difference between Grados and their Alessandro counterpart, this is my 2 cent (I haven't tried most of the e-series, except for SR325e and RS1e, so it's entirely about the i series):
> - MS1i (the flat cup version) vs SR80i: SR80i has more punch to the bass and trebles is brighter. I prefer the MS1i though, since it's more of a all-around-er and thus suits most of my music.
> ...


 
 i wasn't referring as to how they compare sound wise, just what grado models the alessandro models are sourced from


----------



## jaywillin

greenbow said:


> I'm starting to wonder if I am ever going to catch you folks up. I began reading this thread a few weeks ago. I was thinking one day I will have read it and catch new posts as they come. Anyway so many new posts arrive so quickly, that I may never catch up. On page 466 now. See you if I catch up. Haha!


 
 we move pretty fast here !


----------



## god-bluff

Any body else seen this: 
  
http://www.gradolabs.com/headphones/prestige-series/item/41-egrado
  
*eGrad*o new version of iGrado in blue with 'e' drivers ? 
 Edit. Sorry think it's old new been out a few weeks


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> MS1 = 80
> MS2 = 325
> MS-Pro - RS1


 
  
 Thanks Joseph.


----------



## stacker45

The RA1 is finally in tha house!. A few years ago, I saw a pic similar to mine, and the title said ''I could, so I did''. well, now that I have my RA1, allow me to say to you,
  
 I could, so I did too.


----------



## whirlwind

^ Congrats ^


----------



## DavidA

stacker45 said:


> The RA1 is finally in tha house!. A few years ago, I saw a pic similar to mine, and the title said ''I could, so I did''. well, now that I have my RA1, allow me to say to you,
> 
> I could, so I did too.


 
 Really nice!


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Thanks Joseph.


 
 Your welcome.
  


stacker45 said:


> The RA1 is finally in tha house!. A few years ago, I saw a pic similar to mine, and the title said ''I could, so I did''. well, now that I have my RA1, allow me to say to you,
> 
> I could, so I did too.


 
 Very nice!
 Are you satisfied with the color/performance of the RA-1?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






>


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> The RA1 is finally in tha house!. A few years ago, I saw a pic similar to mine, and the title said ''I could, so I did''. well, now that I have my RA1, allow me to say to you,
> 
> I could, so I did too.




Can one have an orgasm just by viewing matching HP1000/HPA1 and RS1/RA1 matings?

If you are a Grado fan, then... 

YES!!

(Video at 11:00)


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Your welcome.
> 
> Very nice!
> Are you satisfied with the color/performance of the RA-1?
> ...


 
  
 Yes/I don't know.
  
 Yes, because I didn't expect the RA1 to match the very dark outer cups, but it does match the button, wich, as you can see, is much lighter.
  
 I don't know, I haven't listen to it yet, I will fire it up before the night is over, so I should post my first impressions tomorrow. To be honest, my BSG C-moy has set the bar pretty high, and since the RA1 was voiced especially for the ''old''  RA1, and not the ''i'', or ''e'', I have great expectations.
  
 By the way, I have done a fair bit of research on the RA1 before I pulled the trigger, and I've found that many people hate it, because they think it's expensive, for what it is. many say the they're is $50 tops, in parts Inside. They may be right, but I think that a few of them might be surprised, if they new the total cost of the parts Inside their $2000-$3000, sometimes more amplifiers.
  
 I agree that sound quality wise, the tin C-moys can probably sound as good, if not better than the RA1. However, there's no comparison between an empty $1 mint tin, and a solid block of wood, that has to be intricatly carved, and/or machined, to accomodate the electronics Inside it.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Can one have an orgasm just by viewing matching HP1000/HPA1 and RS1/RA1 matings?
> 
> If you are a Grado fan, then...
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think it was LCfiner that had posted a similar pic, a while back.
  
 Come to think of it, ''you could, so you should too''


----------



## borrego

The MS2e is a heavier (better?) dampening version of the SR325e. The back caps of the drivers (the parts that was painted red in the e series) of the MS2e are much larger than those on the SR325e. I suspect the MS2e may have voice coil dampening magnets inside.


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > Your welcome.
> ...


 
 I am sure that the total cost of an amp, regardless of what kind you get is going to be much greater than the cost of the parts.
  
 To be fair though....higher quality amps have much higher quality parts used making them....transformers, chokes, caps ect.....
  
 Granted, once you reach a certain point the bang for your buck becomes less,in terms of sound quality...... but the quality of the product does not...if that makes any sense.
  
 If you get an amp that has all point to point wiring and no pbc in it....then you are going to pay for that amp being hand made.
  
 I mean the SR60 sounds good, but it is a $80 headphone....it is not as good as your PS1000, nor is it made as well......same goes for amps, dacs.....ect


----------



## Focker

You guys ever think it's odd how more expensive materials sound better? Why is it that less expensive materials can't sound better? If you think about it it really doesn't make any sense.


----------



## jaywillin

focker said:


> You guys ever think it's odd how more expensive materials sound better? Why is it that less expensive materials can't sound better? If you think about it it really doesn't make any sense.


 
 hmmmmmmmm, 
 now i'll be obsessing over this all day, thanks focker !!


----------



## 408388

focker said:


> You guys ever think it's odd how more expensive materials sound better? Why is it that less expensive materials can't sound better? If you think about it it really doesn't make any sense.


 
 Usually the expense _is _linked to the sound though, I mean if we're talking woods then swamp ash is hard to get hold of (and therefore expensive) cos you have to pull it out of a swamp, but this also makes it sound good (something to do with the compression + age from being in the swamp I think). There are exceptions such as basswood which is very abundant but sounds decent though, albeit not for high frequencies as much.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

jaywillin said:


> hmmmmmmmm,
> now i'll be obsessing over this all day, thanks focker !!




Jay, a Quest!!!!!! Now to find less expensive parts that sound good! Now if I just didn't have 10 thumbs.


----------



## bassboysam

finally tried a GS1000e. it sounded as many describe, rich and laid back. very clear but the soundstage was quite disappointing. very small and did not have that 3D imaging.


----------



## bbophead

bassboysam said:


> finally tried a GS1000e. it sounded as many describe, rich and laid back. very clear but the soundstage was quite disappointing. very small and did not have that 3D imaging.


 

 I've never heard a G-Cushed Grado have a very small soundstage.


----------



## stacker45

whirlwind said:


> I am sure that the total cost of an amp, regardless of what kind you get is going to be much greater than the cost of the parts.
> 
> To be fair though....higher quality amps have much higher quality parts used making them....transformers, chokes, caps ect.....
> 
> ...


 
  
 The difference is that people love the SR60, I wish I could say the same about the RA1.
  
 Speaking of wich, last night, I listened to a CD version of ''Best Audiophile Voices Vol VII'', with my new RA1. I used my vintage (1978), Yamaha CA-610II integrated amp, and my Yamaha DVD-S1800.
  
 The first thing that I noticed, is how deep the bass is, I never thought that the RS1 were so capable down there. I was also surprised by how smooth, and tubelike it sounds. It doesn't take long to confirm that the RA1 was voiced for the RS1, they really do make a great team. 
  
 That being said, I'm sure that the RA1 would also be a great match for most Grados, but because it's so smooth, I'm sure that it would pair especially well with the SR325(i).
  
 It's still very early in the game, but so far I'm very pleased with the RA1. I've had my RS1 for about 2 months, and I can now say that they have taken my HP1000's place as my 2nd favorite pair of headphones. The more I listen to my RS1, the more I understand why they have such a strong following.
  
 Oh!, and I'd like to say HI! to François, my salesman, and Sarah, the Grado rep, they went beyond their call of duty just because I wanted to color match my RA1 with my RS1. Also, they both told me that they come visit us here on Head-Fi. this tells me that they must be passionated with what they do. Thanks guys.


----------



## bassboysam

bbophead said:


> I've never heard a G-Cushed Grado have a very small soundstage.




everything I own sounded more open than it, including my closed D5000. maybe it was the recording? would love to spend mire time with it but that's not happening anytime soon.


----------



## stacker45

bbophead said:


> I've never heard a G-Cushed Grado have a very small soundstage.


 
  
 Never have I.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

> Oh!, and I'd like to say HI! to François, my salesman, and Sarah, the Grado rep, they went beyond their call of duty just because I wanted to color match my RA1 fwith my RS1. Also, they both told me that they come visit us here on Head-Fi. this tells me that they must be passionated with what they do. Thanks guys.


 
 Grado reps are Very Special People.  Buy them both dinner, flowers, or something to drink!


----------



## bbophead

bassboysam said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > I've never heard a G-Cushed Grado have a very small soundstage.
> ...


 

 I've owned the D7000 and it was a waay smaller soundstage.  I've had the DT880 and 990 plus the original LCD 2 and I've heard the GS1000 (orig) extensively.
  
 Hey, you hear what you hear.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Grado reps are Very Special People.  Buy them both dinner, flowers, or something to drink!


 
  
 I would, but I spent all my money on my RS1 and RA1, I guess you'll have to throw me a telethon,


----------



## Chris Ihao

stacker45 said:


> Oh!, and I'd like to say HI! to François, my salesman, and Sarah, the Grado rep, they went beyond their call of duty just because I wanted to color match my RA1 with my RS1. Also, they both told me that they come visit us here on Head-Fi. this tells me that they must be passionated with what they do. Thanks guys.




That's what happens when you are dealing with the Ferraris of hp's, you know (and you have probably left a dollar or two in their coffers as well).


----------



## stacker45

chris ihao said:


> That's what happens when you are dealing with the Ferraris of hp's, you know (and you have probably left a dollar or two in their coffers as well).


 
  
 I"m sorry, but I don"t know what you mean by that, so I would appreciate it, if you would explain it to me.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

stacker45 said:


> I"m sorry, but I don"t know what you mean by that, so I would appreciate it, if you would explain it to me.




I believe Chris is saying that when you deal with high end headphones, of which you have purchased many ($ in their "coffers"), you may get special treatment. Such as the Grado Saleswoman meeting you in the store with several to select from.


----------



## jobyjoby

Hey guys sorry if this has already been covered at some point (I'm trying my best to catch up on the 1600+ pages we got going here!) but my gs1000 (square rods+recabled) are coming some time next week and I'm looking to upgrade my amp when they get here! 

Right now I've got a ifi nano dsd/dac/amp and I can't really spend more than $400. Anyone got any experience with the RA1 powering old school gs1000s? I read somewhere that that's what they were tuned on as well?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

jobyjoby said:


> Hey guys sorry if this has already been covered at some point (I'm trying my best to catch up on the 1600+ pages we got going here!) but my gs1000 (square rods+recabled) are coming some time next week and I'm looking to upgrade my amp when they get here!
> 
> Right now I've got a ifi nano dsd/dac/amp and I can't really spend more than $400. Anyone got any experience with the RA1 powering old school gs1000s? I read somewhere that that's what they were tuned on as well?




I love the Little Dot Mk. III with my PS1k.


----------



## DarthFader

wildcatsare1 said:


> I love the Little Dot Mk. III with my PS1k.


 

 Related question, Mr. Wildcats: do you have any experience with Woo audio amps such as the WA6 or WA7? If so, how would you say they compare? I'm on the edge of jumping down the rabbit hole of tube amps.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

darthfader said:


> Related question, Mr. Wildcats: do you have any experience with Woo audio amps such as the WA6 or WA7? If so, how would you say they compare? I'm on the edge of jumping down the rabbit hole of tube amps.




My experience with Grado and tubes is limited, the Wa6 has several devotees, check with Joeseph. Also, the Mad Ear + has a great reputation with Grados, I lust after one myself!


----------



## jaywillin

the wa6 is very good with grado's, and the wa7 as well, the wa6 more tubey sounding than the wa7, the wa7 is more powerful
 the wa6 you have more tube rolling options
 i've also had the mad ear, it was my favorite of all the tube amps i've used with grado's
 and don't forget the humble little dot mk i+, very nice, and an inexpensive way into the tube world


----------



## DarthFader

jaywillin said:


> and don't forget the humble little dot mk i+, very nice, and an inexpensive way into the tube world


 
  
 Guilty of overlooking that one. Any complaints about its sound quality?


----------



## jaywillin

darthfader said:


> Guilty of overlooking that one. Any complaints about its sound quality?


 
 no, quite the contrary, it's great ! great synergy


----------



## DarthFader

jaywillin said:


> no, quite the contrary, it's great ! great synergy


 

 My wallet likes you a little bit less, Jay.


----------



## stacker45

wildcatsare1 said:


> I believe Chris is saying that when you deal with high end headphones, of which you have purchased many ($ in their "coffers"), you may get special treatment. Such as the Grado Saleswoman meeting you in the store with several to select from.


 
  
 Thanks, English is not my native tongue. I had never seen this word before. We basically have the same word in French, it spells, "coffre".
  
 Anyway, I agree that I have done my part to keep their buisness in the black. To be honest, I don"t like the way Grado have conducted their buisness lately. The competition has never been more fierce in the headphone industry. There are many very good sounding headphones out there, so Grado has picked a very bad time to start monkeying around.
  
 Not only can all those "Frankenstein" models hurts their credibility, but it makes it very hard even for a Grado fan, to figure it all out, so I can only imagine how hard it must be for someone who is not familiar with their product to make heads or tails of it all.
  
 A while back, I have bought a pair of SR80e, (wich I love), that have the new red drivers, well, last I heard, the e serie do not have red drivers anymore. I"ve never heard people complain about them, in fact most people, (including myself), seemed to think that they looked cool. At this point, I wouldn"t be surprised if those e serie have the old i serie drivers, after all, some i serie had red drivers, so everything"s possible.
  
 I used to think that I was immune to these "Frankenstein" headphones, after all,  I do buisness with a brick and mortar Grado dealer, well, how would I, or my dealer, be able to tell, that the color less drivers in my new, say, SR325e, are real e, and not i drivers!.
  
 The only reasons why I have bought two Grado products lately, is because my battery version RA1 has been the same since it"s introduction, and my RS1 were n.o.s. from before 2009.
  
 I sincerely hope that Grado will get their sh&t together soon. I also hope that I won"t get flamed for this, because if I didn"t care, I wouldn"t have taken the time to write it, and time it took, because I type very slooowly.


----------



## jaywillin

darthfader said:


> My wallet likes you a little bit less, Jay.


 
 the LD is VERY wallet friendly, i just may get another !


----------



## whirlwind

stacker....I just noticed that you updated your avatar....very nice


----------



## DarthFader

stacker45 said:


> …
> Anyway, I agree that I have done my part to keep their buisness in the black. To be honest, I don"t like the way Grado have conducted their buisness lately. The competition has never been more fierce in the headphone industry. There are many very good sounding headphones out there, so Grado has picked a very bad time to start monkeying around.
> 
> Not only can all those "Frankenstein" models hurts their credibility, but it makes it very hard even for a Grado fan, to figure it all out, so I can only imagine how hard it must be for someone who is not familiar with their product to make heads or tails of it all.
> …


 
 On the surface, this is a really fair criticism.
  
 But let's not kid ourselves. These little quirks and variations are part of what Grado fans love. The hunt for a pink driver version, the quest for an HP1000 with the polarity switch, the elusive Bushmills, learning the fine differences between various RS1 models. It's a puzzle that draws you in.


----------



## stacker45

jobyjoby said:


> Hey guys sorry if this has already been covered at some point (I'm trying my best to catch up on the 1600+ pages we got going here!) but my gs1000 (square rods+recabled) are coming some time next week and I'm looking to upgrade my amp when they get here!
> 
> Right now I've got a ifi nano dsd/dac/amp and I can't really spend more than $400. Anyone got any experience with the RA1 powering old school gs1000s? I read somewhere that that's what they were tuned on as well?


 
  
 The RA1 came out a long time before the GS1000 did. The RA1 was voice especially for the vintage, and classic RS1.
  
 I just bought an RA1 last Friday, and I do own a pair of old school GS1000. Just for you, I will give both a listen tonight, and give you my impressions tomorrow.
  
 Oh!, tell me, what kind of music do you listen to.


----------



## jobyjoby

stacker45 said:


> The RA1 came out a long time before the GS1000 did. The RA1 was voice especially for the vintage, and classic RS1.
> 
> I just bought an RA1 last Friday, and I do own a pair of old school GS1000. Just for you, I will give both a listen tonight, and give you my impressions tomorrow.
> 
> Oh!, tell me, what kind of music do you listen to.


 

 wow stacker you rule! I listen to a lot of jazz, fusion, bossa nova, dub and reggae, classic rock, power pop i.e: weather report, thelonious monk, jaoa gilberto, herbie hancock, king tubby, queen, jelly fish, morton subtonic, etc....


----------



## stacker45

jobyjoby said:


> wow stacker you rule! I listen to a lot of jazz, fusion, bossa nova, dub and reggae, classic rock, power pop i.e: weather report, thelonious monk, jaoa gilberto, herbie hancock, king tubby, queen, jelly fish, morton subtonic, etc....


 
  
 Wow!, that is a mouthfull, but then, I did ask! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Alright!, same time, same place, tomorrow, I better get started.


----------



## jobyjoby

stacker45 said:


> Wow!, that is a mouthfull, but then, I did ask!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  

 lol just trying to be thorough


----------



## DarthFader

stacker45 said:


> Wow!, that is a mouthfull, but then, I did ask!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Let it never be said that stacker45 doesn't give back to the Head-Fi community!!


----------



## stacker45

darthfader said:


> On the surface, this is a really fair criticism.
> 
> But let's not kid ourselves. These little quirks and variations are part of what Grado fans love. The hunt for a pink driver version, the quest for an HP1000 with the polarity switch, the elusive Bushmills, learning the fine differences between various RS1 models. It's a puzzle that draws you in.


 
  
 Just to be clear, the polarity switch on the HP1000 is not subtle, even a blind person would be able to tell it"s there, and, unless you know something I don"t, the Bushmills are all look exactly the same.
  
 I"m talking about all the variations that have occured lately. I mean the i serie with the red, e series drivers, the e series with the colorless drivers, the GS1000 with the wrong connector, tan, and black headbands for the same models, etc.
  
 In my opinion, ordering a pair of headphones should not be a crap shoot. If a car manufacturer can build me a car with the exact options that I want...need I say more.


----------



## jaywillin

stacker is nothing if not helpful !


----------



## stacker45

jobyjoby said:


> lol just trying to be thorough


 
  
 Like I said, I did ask.


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> stacker is nothing if not helpful !


 
  
 Thanks Jay,
  
 As I was telling my salesman, and the Grado rep, before they told me that they come visit us occasionnally, the Grado fans are very helpful, tolerant, and non judgmental.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Just to be clear, the polarity switch on the HP1000 is not subtle, even a blind person would be able to tell it"s there, and, unless you know something I don"t, the Bushmills are all look exactly the same.
> 
> I"m talking about all the variations that have occur ed lately. I mean the i serie with the red, e series drivers, the e series with the colorless drivers, the GS1000 with the wrong connector, tan, and black headbands for the same models, etc.
> 
> In my opinion, ordering a pair of headphones should not be a crap shoot. If a car manufacturer can build me a car with the exact options that I want...need I say more.


 
 Well, even when manufacturing challenges rear their heads, Grado takes corrective measures.  According to my Grado dealer from whom I bought my GS1000e after a 4-month wait, when their assembler (Lorina) was hit with a death in the family, it was John Grado who assembled and shipped my headphones!
  
 (Perhaps that is as risky as having your doctor rather than a phlebologist take  your blood... the doctor doesn't do it often enough to be good.  But the GS1000es are flawless, so I'm sure they are extra special!)


----------



## DavidA

Seeing all those nice Grado's, decided to share my very humble collection:


 RS2e, SR-225e top row, 3 different SennGrados on the second, from left to right, Rosewood cup w/ MDR-7506 headband, Walnut cup w/ SR-60i headband, Mahogany cups w/ vivitar headband.
 Haven't made the cables removable on the RS2e and middle SennGrado, leaving the SR-225e as is, waiting for the  connectors (SMC-hifiman type) to arrive.


----------



## bbophead

A few years ago, I had an iFI iCAN and found that it was excellent.  In fact, it came very close to my WA6.  But, I let it go, I really didn't _need _more than one headphone amp.  I would recommend iFI products unequivocally, which are owned and designed by a high end company (google for more info).
  
 I love my WA6 with the 325i.  There's a BIG pride of ownership with WOO.  They are built to an incredible standard, both physically and aurally.   I can't see parting with either.  My 325is has been modified somewhat, but it's mostly cosmetic.
  
 I refuse to worry about Grado variations.  I'd rather spend my worry time on music, like, when is the next Joey DeFranceso organ record coming out and will there be a vinyl replica?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   If the HP sounds good, then it IS good.  Maybe one or the other variant sounds a tiny, tiny bit better (or different).  I'm not going to spend much time on that.  Am I an audiophile or headphonephile?   I just can't get too excited about that "problem".  *But bless the people who do. * Cheers!


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> Well, even when manufacturing challenges rear their heads, Grado takes corrective measures.  According to my Grado dealer from whom I bought my GS1000e after a 4-month wait, when their assembler (Lorina) was hit with a death in the family, it was John Grado who assembled and shipped my headphones!
> 
> (Perhaps that is as risky as having your doctor rather than a phlebologist take  your blood... the doctor doesn't do it often enough to be good.  But the GS1000es are flawless, so I'm sure they are extra special!)


 
 i had the same delay with my gs1000e, though it wasn't 4 months


----------



## Focker

darthfader said:


> Guilty of overlooking that one. Any complaints about its sound quality?


 
 I agree with Jay that the 1+ is a fantastic amp, especially for Grados. For some reason, the one Grado I didn't like it with was the GS1000i. I still can't explain it, because every other Grado sounds fantastic on there (although I haven't tried the PS1000). But to my ears, the GS1k just didn't shine with the LD. Other than that, GREAT amp. Ridiculous value for the money.


----------



## Focker

jaywillin said:


> hmmmmmmmm,
> now i'll be obsessing over this all day, thanks focker !!


 
  
 LOL...it's just makes no sense that it's always more costly materials that just HAPPEN to sound better. Seems to me it should be more arbitrary.


----------



## Focker

jaywillin said:


> stacker is nothing if not helpful !


 
 +1
  
 Stacker is my boy!!!


----------



## joseph69

darthfader said:


> Related question, Mr. Wildcats: do you have any experience with Woo audio amps such as the WA6 or WA7? If so, how would you say they compare? I'm on the edge of jumping down the rabbit hole of tube amps.


 
 I own the WA6/RS1i and this is an end game combo too my ears.
 I would highly recommend the WA6 anytime. It is built like a tank, and like Jay mentioned you can roll plenty of different tubes too suit your tastes.


----------



## DarthFader

joseph69 said:


> I own the WA6/RS1i and this is an end game combo too my ears.
> I would highly recommend the WA6 anytime. It is built like a tank, and like Jay mentioned you can roll plenty of different tubes too suit your tastes.


 

 Thanks for all of the feedback, people! Very helpful!


----------



## joseph69

darthfader said:


> Thanks for all of the feedback, people! Very helpful!


 
 Your very welcome.


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> I own the WA6/RS1i and this is an end game combo too my ears.
> I would highly recommend the WA6 anytime. It is built like a tank, and like Jay mentioned you can roll plenty of different tubes too suit your tastes.


+1


----------



## Chris Ihao

stacker45 said:


> I"m sorry, but I don"t know what you mean by that, so I would appreciate it, if you would explain it to me.




Ah. I merely suggested that the excellent quality and "luxuriousness" of Grados, to some extent are similar to luxurious brands of cars, like Ferrari, and that the level of service also associated with these brands go hand in hand with this aspect. Furthermore, that dedicated customers (like you/us) of said businesses are dependable and worth keeping, in terms of spending a substantial share of their hard money on said products, and hence have a very refined level of service. A compliment to Grado really


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ruthieandjohn said:


> OK, as a result of my continual predilection to place my Personal assets (which are not big enough to call "wealth") at the disposal of The Grado Fan Club of head-fi.org, I have BOUGHT a pair of the gold 325i's off eBay just now, with the goal of seeing whether they return the brightness for which the 325's are known.  Oh the things I do for my hobby!
> 
> I am aided in this by the fact that I first bought, then sold back, a pair of gold 325i's to head-fier @kalki11 .  He sold his with the idea of buying the more recent 325e's.  When he got the 325e's he was VERY disappointed.  They were not as bright as his beloved SR325i in gold, the Grado 50th Anniversary Gold edition.  He then bought and sold several other versions of the SR325 (original, is, ...).  So since he clearly missed them (and they were his main headphones), I sold them back and bought @jaywillin 's 325e's.
> 
> ...


 
 Recall that when I compared my SR 225i to my SR325e, they scored equally on every one of the 10 acoustic features to which I was comparing them (as well as the PS500), as reported *here*.  In my comparison of over 30 headphones, this is the first time that two have tied on every acoustic feature.  I speculated then that perhaps when Grado updated the formerly bright SR325i to become the less bright SR325e, they ended up making it more similar to the less bright SR225i.
  
 Now that I have received a pair of SR325i headphones (the gold anniversary issue), I have quickly compared them to my SR325e to see if there was a change.
  
 There was:
  

Bass on SR325e goes deeper than the SR325i (or as an audiophile might say, "more bass extension");
Brightness on SR325e is less than on SR325i (in parlance of some, "trebles were tamed");
Soundstage on SR325e is a bit larger than the SR325i ("larger sound stage" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
  
 So I will eventually compare the SR325i to my SR225i, but I can tell that there will be a difference.
  
 By the way, the gold lettering off the used SR325i I got has almost all rubbed off.  I wonder if rubbing some of that gold foil transfer on the raised lettering will allow turning them back to gold again?
  

*SR325e (top) and SR325i (bottom)*


----------



## bbophead

Bass on SR325e goes deeper than the SR325e (or as an audiophile might say, "more bass extension");
  
  
 Might want to do some proof reading before posting.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Now that I have received a pair of SR325i headphones (the gold anniversary issue), I have quickly compared them to my SR325e to see if there was a change.


 
 So which series do you prefer?


----------



## funkymartyn

Yes id like to know also,  as I have and use the gold sr 325i.......


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Since I have ALL the Grado headphones, I prefer the SR325i (the gold ones). This is because the SR325 series has been known as the brightest of the Grados, and to have that brightness toned down as part of transitioning from -i to -e seems to make them identical to my SR225i.  I want to include the brightest Grado in my collection, hence the preference for the SR325i.
  
 Now if a 325 were the ONLY Grados that I had, I would go for the SR325e.  Again in matching the SR225i, it is in the middle of the dark - to - bright continuum that has the PS500 at the dark end and the SR325i at the bright end, so I would be choosing the middle ground.
  
 Only small snag now is that there is also a 325is (in silver, as opposed to the gold 325i).  Elsewhere on this board *(here* and subsequent posts, for example), the SR325is is said to have "more bass and more sibilance" than the SR325i.


----------



## stacker45

focker said:


> +1
> 
> Stacker is my boy!!!


 
  
 Thanks Buddy, I like you too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> Well, even when manufacturing challenges rear their heads, Grado takes corrective measures.  According to my Grado dealer from whom I bought my GS1000e after a 4-month wait, when their assembler (Lorina) was hit with a death in the family, it was John Grado who assembled and shipped my headphones!
> 
> (Perhaps that is as risky as having your doctor rather than a phlebologist take  your blood... the doctor doesn't do it often enough to be good.  But the GS1000es are flawless, so I'm sure they are extra special!)


 
  
 I guess that we'll have to agree, to disagree about this. In my opinion, there are no excuses for them to have you wait 4 months for your GS1000e. You didn't order a Bugatti Veyron, we're talking about a pair of headphones. I waited about 1 month for my RA1, and I was going ballistic, I asked for a price reduction, and my dealer obliged.
  
 I understand that manufacturers can want to, or maybe even, have to, make changes, but the cutomers should be made aware of those changes. We have this great thing called internet, so their are no reasons why we shouldn't know exactly what we're buying. 
  
 On a more positive note. As promised, (although I can't remember to whom), last night, I have paired my new RA1 with my old school GS1000, and I think that they make a pretty good pair. The relax, tube like sound of the RA1 tames the sometime aggressive treble of the GS1k. Also, since bass is not the GS1k's strong suit, the RA1's good bass extension brings maybe a half octave down low. In my opinion, the only Grado that might not pair well with the RA1, would be the PS500(e).


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Since I have ALL the Grado headphones, I prefer the SR325i (the gold ones). This is because the SR325 series has been known as the brightest of the Grados, and to have that brightness toned down as part of transitioning from -i to -e seems to make them identical to my SR225i.  I want to include the brightest Grado in my collection, hence the preference for the SR325i.
> 
> Now if a 325 were the ONLY Grados that I had, I would go for the SR325e.  Again in matching the SR225i, it is in the middle of the dark - to - bright continuum that has the PS500 at the dark end and the SR325i at the bright end, so I would be choosing the middle ground.
> 
> Only small snag now is that there is also a 325is (in silver, as opposed to the gold 325i).  Elsewhere on this board *(here* and subsequent posts, for example), the SR325is is said to have "more bass and more sibilance" than the SR325i.


 
 Thanks for your preference, I was just curious.
 Now you have to take care of that "small snag" and buy the 325is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 BTW, although I've only heard the 325is, I do love it!!!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Hey Ya'll, quick note, now that I have the PS1k, HE560, AKG K7XX, and my Alclair Customs something has to give. So I am going to sell my PS500e's. They will be selling at a deep discount, $390.00. This is due th a chip in the matte finish. I am able to offer the discount because of the graciousness of the Gent I loaned them too. He is willing to cover my loss up to a point, so please PM if you are interested?

Thanks!


----------



## Focker

ruthieandjohn said:


> Since I have ALL the Grado headphones,


 
  
 Do you tend to still rotate them all through, or are there some that are in more of a "part of the collection" role?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Thanks for your preference, I was just curious.
> Now you have to take care of that "small snag" and buy the 325is.
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yes, I fear I must soon get the SR325is.  All in the name of Grado Science and Engineering, of course!  So now since I have planted all the rows of my Grado garden with the Grado models, I need to start populating the columns with the variants of each model.  So far I have the SR325i and SR325e, and the RS1 and RS1i.  That leaves me just 30  headphones to go... the SR60i, SR60e, SR80, SR80e, SR125i, SR125e, SR225, SR225e, SR325is,SR325, PS500e, PS1000e, GS1000, and GS1000e.  Oh, and the iGrado e.   Oh, and the Grado IEMs... all of 'em (GR8, GRi8i, GR8e,  GR10, GR10i, GR10e, iGi).  Oh, and the specialties (Bushmills, the new Local Brooklyn Wood, HF-1,and HF-2).  Oh, and the associate models... Alessandro MS1, MS2 and MSPro.
  
 I think at retail price they add up to about $11,200.
  
 Gifts, anyone?  I promise I'll write comparative reviews like* this* and give you credit!!!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

focker said:


> Do you tend to still rotate them all through, or are there some that are in more of a "part of the collection" role?


 

 I sure do rotate among them.  Often due to some external event, such as reading a post or seeing an ad, I get cued to a particular Grado and HAVE to hear it, then I progress up or down the line via consecutive models from that one.  Since I am a beta tester for the HiFiMAN HE1000,  I have temporarily slowed down my rotation until I complete my HE1000 obligation, but I still rotate!


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Recall that when I compared my SR 225i to my SR325e, they scored equally on every one of the 10 acoustic features to which I was comparing them (as well as the PS500), as reported *here*.  In my comparison of over 30 headphones, this is the first time that two have tied on every acoustic feature.  I speculated then that perhaps when Grado updated the formerly bright SR325i to become the less bright SR325e, they ended up making it more similar to the less bright SR225i.
> 
> Now that I have received a pair of SR325i headphones (the gold anniversary issue), I have quickly compared them to my SR325e to see if there was a change.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think that pressing gold foil against the letter is a great idea. I would try it on something similar first though. I hope that you'll post some pics if you succede.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Yes, I fear I must soon get the SR325is.  All in the name of Grado Science and Engineering, of course!  So now since I have planted all the rows of my Grado garden with the Grado models, I need to start populating the columns with the variants of each model.  So far I have the SR325i and SR325e, and the RS1 and RS1i.  That leaves me just 30  headphones to go... the SR60i, SR60e, SR80, SR80e, SR125i, SR125e, SR225, SR225e, SR325is,SR325, PS500e, PS1000e, GS1000, and GS1000e.  Oh, and the iGrado e.   Oh, and the Grado IEMs... all of 'em (GR8, GRi8i, GR8e,  GR10, GR10i, GR10e, iGi).  Oh, and the specialties (Bushmills, the new Local Brooklyn Wood, HF-1,and HF-2).  Oh, and the associate models... Alessandro MS1, MS2 and MSPro.
> 
> I think at retail price they add up to about $11,200.
> 
> Gifts, anyone?  I promise I'll write comparative reviews like* this* and give you credit!!!


 
  
 ''Gifts anyone?'' well duh!, if you insist, I'll gladly take your HP1, and HPA-1, and unless they're already spoken for, I would also like your SR325e, of course, I'll gladly pay for the shipping, I'll send you my informations in a PM. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seriously though!, at the risk of coming across as a nit picker, I think that you should add the PS1k DG edition, and the uber rare PS-1 to your bucket list.


----------



## wormsdriver

^I think you mean Gsk1i DG


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> ^I think you mean Gsk1i DG


 
  
@stacker45
@wormsdriver
  
 I know of the PS-1 and indeed forgot it, but the DG version of either the GS1000 or PS1000 is new to me... DG is a German version?


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> ^I think you mean Gsk1i DG


 
  
 Good eye Worms!, but I would have to respond to you with a yes, and no, yes about the GS part, and no about the ''i'' part. The thing is that they don't have the i's 8 conductors cable, they have the old GS1k's, wich had 4
  
 .


ruthieandjohn said:


> @stacker45
> @wormsdriver
> 
> I know of the PS-1 and indeed forgot it, but the DG version of either the GS1000 or PS1000 is new to me... DG is a German version?


 
  
 If I remember correctly, the PS-1 weren't available in North America, they made for the German market.
  
 And DG stands for Dolce Gabana.


----------



## joseph69

@kayandjohn
 Here are the GS-1000 DG Edition


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> @kayandjohn
> Here are the GS-1000 DG Edition


 
  
 Thanks Joseph, I never had any interest for these. Contrary to the HP1000, or the Bushmills, that were different from the rest, the DGs were simply renamed GS1ks.
  
 The ''funny'' thing is that they came out after the GS1ki, and for some reason, they didn't inherit the i's thicker cable. My guess is that the thinner cable cable was more ''in tune'' with the targeted clientele that the DG was aiming for.


----------



## wormsdriver

Haha. I just threw the "i" in there to keep ya'll on your toes!


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Thanks Joseph, I never had any interest for these. Contrary to the HP1000, or the Bushmills, that were different from the rest, the DGs were simply renamed GS1ks.
> 
> The ''funny'' thing is that they came out after the GS1ki, and for some reason, they didn't inherit the i's thicker cable. My guess is that the thinner cable cable was more ''in tune'' with the targeted clientele that the DG was aiming for.


 
 Too be honest, I can't believe Grado would even put D&G on their HP's…I would NEVER even want too own this edition.
 Also, I'm not a fan of the GS.


----------



## Focker

ruthieandjohn said:


> I sure do rotate among them.  Often due to some external event, such as reading a post or seeing an ad, I get cued to a particular Grado and HAVE to hear it, then I progress up or down the line via consecutive models from that one.  Since I am a beta tester for the HiFiMAN HE1000,  I have temporarily slowed down my rotation until I complete my HE1000 obligation, but I still rotate!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Kay, do you have the PS1? I'm curios about those.


----------



## joseph69

@kayandjohn
 Here is another Grado you may have forgot too mention.
SR-200


----------



## DarthFader

joseph69 said:


> @kayandjohn
> Here is another Grado you may have forgot too mention.
> SR-200


 

 Someone needs to come up with a definitive guide to all of the Grado models (past and present). Like this: http://www.amazon.com/Ferrari-Complete-Guide-All-Models/dp/0760325502
  
 But for Grado headphones.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

darthfader said:


> Someone needs to come up with a definitive guide to all of the Grado models (past and present). Like this: http://www.amazon.com/Ferrari-Complete-Guide-All-Models/dp/0760325502
> 
> But for Grado headphones.


 
 Here you go, mate. Not too fancy but it's the most comprehensive list that I found.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/616052/full-grado-labs-history
  
 Sure I would like to have a book on Grados... Complete with all the fancy pictures on the webz and all the significant modded versions (like the MS1000 or the Magnums)


----------



## DarthFader

williamleonhart said:


> Here you go, mate. Not too fancy but it's the most comprehensive list that I found.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/616052/full-grado-labs-history
> 
> Sure I would like to have a book on Grados... Complete with all the fancy pictures on the webz and all the significant modded versions (like the MS1000 or the Magnums)


 

 How have I never seen this thread?? This is fantastic! (Still would love a printed book with fancy pics though)


----------



## Wildcatsare1

williamleonhart said:


> Here you go, mate. Not too fancy but it's the most comprehensive list that I found.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/616052/full-grado-labs-history
> 
> Sure I would like to have a book on Grados... Complete with all the fancy pictures on the webz and all the significant modded versions (like the MS1000 or the Magnums)




John, I believe this is your cue.....will you have the definitive Grado Coffee Table Book?


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> (like the MS1000 or the Magnums)


 
 The MS-1000 is just a modded Alessando MS-1, not a specific  Alessandro/Grado model.
 The magnums are different drivers all together, which are also for modding.


----------



## DarthFader

joseph69 said:


> The MS-1000 is just a modded Alessando MS-1, not a specific  Alessandro/Grado model.
> The magnums are different drivers all together, which are also for modding.


 

 Yea. No mods in the Coffee Table book. Only stuff that came from the storefront in Brooklyn.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I would argue for a place for the MS1000 in the Grado Coffee Table book... But the MS1000 that I will include will have to be beautiful, not just any MS1 with any distancers...
  
 Guys I advocate you to think twice on the inclusion of mods... I've found no other brand that's as popular with modders as Grados. One more thing to love about the sutffs that come out of Brooklyn warehouse.


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> I would argue for a place for the MS1000 in the Grado Coffee Table book.
> One more thing to love about the sutffs that come out of Brooklyn warehouse.


 
 But it doesn't come from the Grado factory this way, so its technically not a model that Grad/Alessandro sells from any of their official distributors…so I vote no way.


----------



## DarthFader

joseph69 said:


> But it doesn't come from the Grado factory this way, so its technically not a model that Grad/Alessandro sells from any of their official distributors…so I vote no way.


 

 Ideally, mods would have a dedicated book. As a compromise, there could be a separate chapter in the back of the coffee table book for mods.


----------



## joseph69

darthfader said:


> Ideally, mods would have a dedicated book.


 
 Agreed
 Mods are almost infinite…still a no go in my Grado book.


----------



## Focker

williamleonhart said:


> I would argue for a place for the MS1000 in the Grado Coffee Table book... But the MS1000 that I will include will have to be beautiful, not just any MS1 with any distancers...
> 
> Guys I advocate you to think twice on the inclusion of mods... I've found no other brand that's as popular with modders as Grados. One more thing to love about the sutffs that come out of Brooklyn warehouse.


 
 I'm 100% anti-mod for the headphones I own, but in fact Grados are the only ones I've ever messed with. Granted, it's just been to upgrade the rod blocks/gimbals/headband, but the point remains...
  
 In fact, I have to give Grado credit...a year or so ago when I upgraded my GS1ks, I had asked Grado Labs a question or two and they were all for it. They even asked me to send them a pic when I was done lol. I love that about them.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

joseph69 said:


> Agreed
> Mods are almost infinite…still a no go in my Grado book.




Okay, sounds like a series of coffee table books, Grado, a Famly's Aural Journey; Grado II, the Mod Squad; and finally...Grado Hoarders and the Women who love them reality series on TLC


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> Okay, sounds like a series of coffee table books, Grado, a Famly's Aural Journey; Grado II, the Mod Squad; and finally...Grado Hoarders and the Women who love them reality series on TLC


 
 Agree to all of the above!


----------



## jobyjoby

stacker45 said:


> Thanks Buddy, I like you too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Stacker, you the man. If I could, I'd make a movie about you and cast someone of the appropriate quantities of awesome, quirky, and intellectually stimulating to portray you. you go guy!


----------



## Focker

jobyjoby said:


> Stacker, you the man. If I could, I'd make a movie about you and cast someone of the appropriate quantities of awesome, quirky, and intellectually stimulating to portray you. you go guy!


 
  
 I"d like to make a cameo appearance in Stacker's movie.


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your preference, I was just curious.
> ...


 
 Might as well add any pink driver versions that you can find a long the way.......that will make your collection museum like


----------



## mikey1964

I have fallen hard for that Grado sound, love the nice visceral bass on the GD1000i, decided to swap my HD800 for a PS1000 when the opportunity presented itself. Don't get me wrong, I love the HD800, but it's simply too analytical for me.....find myself focusing on sound rather than on music when I have it on. Anyway, the PS1000 looks awesome.....I like that chromium look.

 2nd Grado to my collection.....


----------



## joseph69

mikey1964 said:


> I have fallen hard for that Grado sound, love the nice visceral bass on the GD1000i, decided to swap my HD800 for a PS1000 when the opportunity presented itself. Don't get me wrong, I love the HD800, but it's simply too analytical for me.....find myself focusing on sound rather than on music when I have it on. Anyway, the PS1000 looks awesome.....I like that chromium look.


 
 Congratulations!
 The PS1K's let you enjoy the music while not critically listening…everything flows and they just present the music in a beautiful way too my ears.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> 2nd Grado to my collection.....


----------



## DarthFader

mikey1964 said:


> I have fallen hard for that Grado sound, love the nice visceral bass on the GD1000i, decided to swap my HD800 for a PS1000 when the opportunity presented itself. Don't get me wrong, I love the HD800, but it's simply too analytical for me.....find myself focusing on sound rather than on music when I have it on. Anyway, the PS1000 looks awesome.....I like that chromium look.
> 
> 2nd Grado to my collection.....


 

 Those are some good looking headphones! Congrats on the acquisition!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wildcatsare1 said:


> John, I believe this is your cue.....will you have the definitive Grado Coffee Table Book?


 
 No book for me... I'm going for the Real Things!  Only 30 (+3 or 4 I forgot) to go!  Maybe THEN I can do the book, when I have them all available to photograph.


----------



## Focker

mikey1964 said:


> I have fallen hard for that Grado sound, love the nice visceral bass on the GD1000i, decided to swap my HD800 for a PS1000 when the opportunity presented itself. Don't get me wrong, I love the HD800, but it's simply too analytical for me.....find myself focusing on sound rather than on music when I have it on. Anyway, the PS1000 looks awesome.....I like that chromium look.
> 
> 2nd Grado to my collection.....


 
  
 Wow, very nice!!!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

mikey1964 said:


> I have fallen hard for that Grado sound, love the nice visceral bass on the GD1000i, decided to swap my HD800 for a PS1000 when the opportunity presented itself. Don't get me wrong, I love the HD800, but it's simply too analytical for me.....find myself focusing on sound rather than on music when I have it on. Anyway, the PS1000 looks awesome.....I like that chromium look.
> 
> 
> 2nd Grado to my collection.....




Would enjoy reading a comparison of your Grados!


----------



## jobyjoby

gs1000's came today. wow!


----------



## whirlwind

mikey1964 said:


> I have fallen hard for that Grado sound, love the nice visceral bass on the GD1000i, decided to swap my HD800 for a PS1000 when the opportunity presented itself. Don't get me wrong, I love the HD800, but it's simply too analytical for me.....find myself focusing on sound rather than on music when I have it on. Anyway, the PS1000 looks awesome.....I like that chromium look.
> 
> 2nd Grado to my collection.....


 
 Congrats mikey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Some don't like the look of the chromies...but I sure do!


----------



## whirlwind

jobyjoby said:


> gs1000's came today. wow!


 
 very nice....what aftermarket cable is that ?
  
 I was never a big believer in after market cables...until I got the draug 2.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

whirlwind said:


> very nice....what aftermarket cable is that ?
> 
> I was never a big believer in after market cables...until I got the draug 2.


 

@whirlwind do you think the Draug 2 would be a good addition to PS1k's? I am thinking about those or Trevor's Zoetic.


----------



## whirlwind

wildcatsare1 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > very nice....what aftermarket cable is that ?
> ...


 
 I have only heard it on the HD800, so I can not say what it would be like on the PS1K
  
 The HD800 seems to favor cables made of gold....I really have no idea about the PS1K to be honest.


----------



## jaywillin

wildcatsare1 said:


> @whirlwind do you think the Draug 2 would be a good addition to PS1k's? I am thinking about those or Trevor's Zoetic.


 
  
  


whirlwind said:


> I have only heard it on the HD800, so I can not say what it would be like on the PS1K
> 
> The HD800 seems to favor cables made of gold....I really have no idea about the PS1K to be honest.


 
 i would think copper would good, 
 if you get silver, get goooood silver


----------



## jobyjoby

whirlwind said:


> very nice....what aftermarket cable is that ?
> 
> I was never a big believer in after market cables...until I got the draug 2.


 

 seller says "custom OCC 7N 8 core 24 AWG ultraflexible cable with Viablue Jack" I don't have the reference to compare to but no complaints to my ears


----------



## Focker

Hey guys...I've mentioned how much I love Larry Dale's work (www.headphile.com) in the past, and I just couldn't help but show you his most recent creation for yours truly. A custom "tall" version of his double headphone stand in Cocobolo. I have a couple of his stands already, and he'll be the guy I use when I finally get around to going with some Grado woodies....but in the meantime I'm going to very much enjoy what is on the way as we speak....
  
 BEHOLD the BEAUTY!!!!!!


----------



## jaywillin

focker said:


> Hey guys...I've mentioned how much I love Larry Dale's work (www.headphile.com) in the past, and I just couldn't help but show you his most recent creation for yours truly. A custom "tall" version of his double headphone stand in Cocobolo. I have a couple of his stands already, and he'll be the guy I use when I finally get around to going with some Grado woodies....but in the meantime I'm going to very much enjoy what is on the way as we speak....
> 
> BEHOLD the BEAUTY!!!!!!


 
 that's a peach !


----------



## whirlwind

Nice, great looking wood


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Nice, great looking wood


 




  
 i can't resist !


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, great looking wood
> ...


 
 Ha ha ha


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Agreed
> Mods are almost infinite…still a no go in my Grado book.


 
  
 I second that, plus, with all the ''Frankenstein'' variations, that book will be thick enough already!.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


focker said:


> I"d like to make a cameo appearance in Stacker's movie.


 
  
 ''a cameo'', no way, you'll be my costar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


mikey1964 said:


> I have fallen hard for that Grado sound, love the nice visceral bass on the GD1000i, decided to swap my HD800 for a PS1000 when the opportunity presented itself. Don't get me wrong, I love the HD800, but it's simply too analytical for me.....find myself focusing on sound rather than on music when I have it on. Anyway, the PS1000 looks awesome.....I like that chromium look.
> 
> 2nd Grado to my collection.....


 
  
 Nice, starting your collection from the top, I like your style!
  
 .


jobyjoby said:


> Stacker, you the man. If I could, I'd make a movie about you and cast someone of the appropriate quantities of awesome, quirky, and intellectually stimulating to portray you. you go guy!


 
  
 Thank you....thank you...please, sit back down...first I'd like to thank my ex-wife, whose constent nagging about all the money I was spending on my hobby, ended up prompting me to throw her out, thus giving me the oportunitty me to blossom as a member of this great Head-Fi community, and by the same token, allowing my then, very modest headphones collection, to expand, and become, I am very proud to say, 1/8th the size of that of my idole, Mr. kayandjohn.
  
 I would also like to thank, the man upstairs, Mr Smith, my former neighbor, who never complained about the loud arguments that me and my ex used to have.
  
 And finally, I would like to thank, you guys. As many of you know, I call it, like I hear, or see it. One thing I like about ''The Dark Side'', is that we can openly discuss, and sometimes disagree, without resorting to insults. We can agree, to disagree. 
  
 At the risk of repeating myself. I think that the main reason why the Grado forums are peaceful, is because most of us here, are Grado fans, and not fanboys. This means that even though we have a preference for Grado, we're still able to recognize that other brands can make very good sounding headphones too.
  
 Happy listening


----------



## Focker

stacker45 said:


> ''a cameo'', no way, you'll be my costar.


 
  
 Deal!! lol


----------



## Focker

jaywillin said:


> that's a peach !


 
  
 He does such incredible work, Jay...Im happy to support him with the business, too, cause I know he's a one-man operation and I feel we need craftsmen like Larry around to give us such beautiful options like this. I can't wait to get the woodies done...that's going to be next on my headphile list 
  
  


whirlwind said:


> Nice, great looking wood


 
  
 I have to give Jay some of the credit...when I showed him the picture samples, he suggested the Cocobolo...that sort of pushed me over the edge. I think it looks fantastic. 
  
  
  


jaywillin said:


> i can't resist !


 
  
 LOL!!!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

focker said:


> Deal!! lol


 
 Can I play the sidekick!
  
 On a second note, Focker, what ever happened to the "Model" you took to "Meet the Fockers"?


----------



## Focker

wildcatsare1 said:


> Can I play the sidekick!
> 
> On a second note, Focker, what ever happened to the "Model" you took to "Meet the Fockers"?


 
  
 Every movie needs a sidekick! 
  
 LOL, the model from my blog post? (I'm so happy someone actually read that!! lol)  She and I lost contact and I haven't been able to track her down. I tried to find her on FB last year, but to no avail. She was really nice, I think she was just used to being the center of attention a little too much for what I could really be comfortable with lol. That's the most diplomatic way I can say it. Great girl though


----------



## Wildcatsare1

focker said:


> Every movie needs a sidekick!
> 
> LOL, the model from my blog post? (I'm so happy someone actually read that!! lol)  She and I lost contact and I haven't been able to track her down. I tried to find her on FB last year, but to no avail. She was really nice, I think she was just used to being the center of attention a little too much for what I could really be comfortable with lol. That's the most diplomatic way I can say it. Great girl though




Well Mr. Focker, I have my eyes on your Blog, I'm watching you Focker, lol! Actually, enjoyed your blog, and you are correct everything happens for a reason.


----------



## Focker

wildcatsare1 said:


> Well Mr. Focker, I have my eyes on your Blog, I'm watching you Focker, lol! Actually, enjoyed your blog, and you are correct everything happens for a reason.


 
 LOL...thanks man, I really appreciate that you took a few mins to check it out...one of these days I'll get around to writing a little more, cause I have a few topics I think people might find interesting. And of course I'm going to get some headphone action in there at some point, too


----------



## DavidA

focker said:


> LOL...thanks man, I really appreciate that you took a few mins to check it out...one of these days I'll get around to writing a little more, cause I have a few topics I think people might find interesting. And of course I'm going to get some headphone action in there at some point, too


 

 got a link to the blog?


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> Well Mr. Focker, I have my eyes on your Blog, I'm watching you Focker, lol! Actually, enjoyed your blog, and you are correct everything happens for a reason.


 
 Fill me in on the @Focker blog…I'm very curious as too what it is and would like to read it.
 Thanks.


----------



## Focker

davida said:


> got a link to the blog?


 
  
  


joseph69 said:


> Fill me in on the @Focker blog…I'm very curious as too what it is and would like to read it.
> Thanks.


 
  
  
 Thanks guys! The link is in my signature below..."Focker Life Blog" 
  
 Appreciate the interest!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

joseph69 said:


> Fill me in on the @Focker blog…I'm very curious as too what it is and would like to read it.
> Thanks.




I am anxiously awaiting the next installment, guess it's the psychologist in me, I enjoy reading people's histories.


----------



## joseph69

focker said:


> Thanks guys! The link is in my signature below..."Focker Life Blog"
> Appreciate the interest!


 
 Thank you!






wildcatsare1 said:


> I am anxiously awaiting the next installment, guess it's the psychologist in me, I enjoy reading people's histories.


 
 I'm going too check it out.


----------



## Focker

wildcatsare1 said:


> I am anxiously awaiting the next installment, guess it's the psychologist in me, I enjoy reading people's histories.


 
  
 lol nice! I have degree in psych, myself...I'll see if I can get my "Id" to throw out a few psychological nuggets to keep you entertained 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 (though I'm guessing it's more likely that you're a proponent of cog-behavioral moreso than psychoanalysis...but Freud has all those cool terms!) 
 Thanks again for the interest! 
  
  
  
*Joseph:* Thanks bro, I'm almost 100% certain I'm going to write up another entry this weekend. Now I'm inspired to get the headphone angle worked in sooner rather than later...especially Grados!


----------



## joseph69

focker said:


> *Joseph:* Thanks bro, I'm almost 100% certain I'm going to write up another entry this weekend. Now I'm inspired to get the headphone angle worked in sooner rather than later...especially Grados!


 
 OK, so everything I read sounds pretty normal and part of life too me.
 Also, there is nothing wrong with your decision to be a RN, great career choice by helping others, earning good money being able to reside where ever you would like and get a job, and working with all the hot (women) nurses…nothing wrong with any of this. As far as I'm concerned, your normal! Well written autobiography too!


----------



## rovopio

So... two Psychology major here? Can I ask you two about Placebo...?
 What is your take on WAV vs FLAC and FLAC vs mp3?
  
 Excluding iTunes purchase... I used almost primarily FLAC despite knowing I can't possibly pass Foobar's ABX test. Reason being I happily submit myself to Placebo, Visual Perception, Expectation Bias, and how human brain works in general.
  
 I've read what Science said about Lossless and Lossy, on the other hand, in my understanding, human brains can be steered. If a person have reason to assume something is different, they likely to remember different things. If they are convinced everything is the same, they can steer themselves that way as well.
  
 So... what format do you use in your daily usage? Is there a Psychological merit to using WAV or FLAC or DSD regardless of the scientific fact of differences, or lack thereof, between formats...?


----------



## Focker

joseph69 said:


> OK, so everything I read sounds pretty normal and part of life too me.
> Also, there is nothing wrong with your decision to be a RN, great career choice by helping others, earning good money being able to reside where ever you would like and get a job, and working with all the hot (women) nurses…nothing wrong with any of this. As far as I'm concerned, your normal! Well written autobiography too!


 
  
  
 LOL!!! Phew! Glad I passed


----------



## joseph69

focker said:


> LOL!!! Phew! Glad I passed


 
 Yeah, with flying colors!
 Great accomplishments.


----------



## Focker

rovopio said:


> So... two Psychology major here? Can I ask you two about Placebo...?
> What is your take on WAV vs FLAC and FLAC vs mp3?
> 
> Excluding iTunes purchase... I used almost primarily FLAC despite knowing I can't possibly pass Foobar's ABX test. Reason being I happily submit myself to Placebo, Visual Perception, Expectation Bias, and how human brain works in general.
> ...


 
  
 I get in trouble whenever I try to address those topics, but I'll IM  you some thoughts in just a bit when my shift is over...won't be able to speak much to the psychology aspect of it, but I'll at least offer my opinion lol


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Applying Psychology onto the lossless vs lossy debates...  Best idea ever!


----------



## adtrance

focker said:


> BEHOLD the BEAUTY!!!!!!


 
  
 *GASP*
  
 The wood on that is gorgeous!


----------



## DarthFader

focker said:


>


 
  
 Headphile be on some Ron Swanson schiit right there.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

rovopio said:


> So... two Psychology major here? Can I ask you two about Placebo...?
> What is your take on WAV vs FLAC and FLAC vs mp3?
> 
> Excluding iTunes purchase... I used almost primarily FLAC despite knowing I can't possibly pass Foobar's ABX test. Reason being I happily submit myself to Placebo, Visual Perception, Expectation Bias, and how human brain works in general.
> ...




I won't wade in to lossy vs. lossless, but will say there is a lot about psychoacoustic stat engineers do not understand, nor can quantify. In their world, if you can't quantify it, it ain't happening, which is falls under denial...


----------



## Focker

williamleonhart said:


> Applying Psychology onto the lossless vs lossy debates...  Best idea ever!


 
  
 Might give Wildcatsare1 a whole new specialty to invent and pursue! 
  


adtrance said:


> *GASP*
> 
> The wood on that is gorgeous!


 
  
 It sure is...when he said he had a unique piece of Cocobolo, I just told him to run with it...I trusted he's make it awesome, and he did. 
  


darthfader said:


> Headphile be on some Ron Swanson schiit right there.


 
  
 I THINK that's a Nick Offerman reference, and I THINK it's a good thing, so thanks!! I'll pass the comment along to Larry


----------



## rovopio

wildcatsare1 said:


> I won't wade in to lossy vs. lossless, but will say there is a lot about psychoacoustic stat engineers do not understand, nor can quantify. In their world, if you can't quantify it, it ain't happening, which is falls under denial...


 
  
 I um... I have a close acquaintance that study psychology major. She's not psychologist but I learned one or two things from her talking to me about stuff.
 One interesting thing she did was conducting a social prank experiments on another friend back then, convincing him that he looked pale sickly and fever-ish, (he was fine), at the middle of the day after everybody who was participated on said prank asked him why he looked so pale that day, he was so convinced he was sick he got a headache and felt that he is sick.
  
 So... if a healthy person can be manipulated to think that they are a little sick just by the power of suggestions... will / won't music listening session works similarly?


----------



## jobyjoby

wait so does focker blaze or what?


----------



## whirlwind

rovopio said:


> So... two Psychology major here? Can I ask you two about Placebo...?
> What is your take on WAV vs FLAC and FLAC vs mp3?
> 
> Excluding iTunes purchase... I used almost primarily FLAC despite knowing I can't possibly pass Foobar's ABX test. Reason being I happily submit myself to Placebo, Visual Perception, Expectation Bias, and how human brain works in general.
> ...


 
  
  





....Now here is a subject sure to get many different responses......................


----------



## jaywillin

wildcatsare1 said:


> I am anxiously awaiting the next installment, guess it's the psychologist in me, I enjoy reading people's histories.


 
  
  


focker said:


> lol nice! I have degree in psych, myself...I'll see if I can get my "Id" to throw out a few psychological nuggets to keep you entertained
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


williamleonhart said:


> Applying Psychology onto the lossless vs lossy debates...  Best idea ever!


 
  
  


jobyjoby said:


> wait so does focker blaze or what?


 
  
 while i have no degree in psychology i did stay at a holiday inn last night !
 head-fi might just be a good place to study abnormal behavior , just a hunch 
  
 i just might have to get blazing myself


----------



## Focker

lol@Jay!
  
  
 If anyone wants to hear some AMAZING youtube music on their Grados, check out "Vektor Music". Not only are these two incredibly talented people, but the audio quality on some of these tracks is fantastic. Grado food!!!
  
 https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCP6qpxq195f8AEs4xFJyMHA


----------



## DarthFader

focker said:


> I THINK that's a Nick Offerman reference, and I THINK it's a good thing, so thanks!! I'll pass the comment along to Larry


 
 Confirmed. It _is _a Nick Offerman reference and it _is _a compliment!


----------



## hoagster

focker said:


> lol@Jay!
> 
> 
> If anyone wants to hear some AMAZING youtube music on their Grados, check out "Vektor Music". Not only are these two incredibly talented people, but the audio quality on some of these tracks is fantastic. Grado food!!!
> ...


 

 very nice, cheers for that.
  
 Another female singer I've been listening to a lot recently is Ali Affleck. 20 / 30s style jazz that is well recorded.
  
 The videos on youtube don't the band justice. Check out the link below for a sample.
http://aliaffleck.com/music


----------



## ferday

rovopio said:


> What is your take on WAV vs FLAC and FLAC vs mp3?
> 
> 
> So... what format do you use in your daily usage? Is there a Psychological merit to using WAV or FLAC or DSD regardless of the scientific fact of differences, or lack thereof, between formats...?


 
  
 i won't speak on lossy vs. lossless, there is a lot of opinion there and the word "audibility" comes up a lot.  i've done my own testing to decide what level i'm comfortable with but i don't disbelieve that others may have a different threshold than myself
  
 but...FLAC and WAV are absolutely bit-identical, and anyone who hears any difference is PURELY in the psychological realm.  There are NO differences between (properly encoded) lossless formats.  
  
 on a more Grado note, i haven't been with my headphones for a couple weeks but last night had one of those simply outstanding listening sessions with my RS1, just lovely


----------



## RAFA

ferday said:


> i won't speak on lossy vs. lossless, there is a lot of opinion there and the word "audibility" comes up a lot.  i've done my own testing to decide what level i'm comfortable with but i don't disbelieve that others may have a different threshold than myself
> 
> but...FLAC and WAV are absolutely bit-identical, and anyone who hears any difference is PURELY in the psychological realm.  There are NO differences between (properly encoded) lossless formats.
> 
> on a more Grado note, i haven't been with my headphones for a couple weeks but last night had one of those simply outstanding listening sessions with my RS1, just lovely


 
  
 Well, in theory there should not be any audible difference between FLAC and WAV. Still in this forum, there are members who state, that WAV sounds the best on their device. I am 100% sure, while listening music on your PC, no difference can be heard.
  
 On the other hand, there are DAP makers, that cannot get folder sorting in alphabetical order straight on their device. How can one expect that their device decodes files correctly. The decoding process is also important for audio quality. WAV files are easier to decode than FLAC or MP3...
  
 EDIT: got to add something Grado specific, so I do not derail the thead any further
  
 The PS500e is awesome!


----------



## stacker45

rovopio said:


> I um... I have a close acquaintance that study psychology major. She's not psychologist but I learned one or two things from her talking to me about stuff.
> One interesting thing she did was conducting a social prank experiments on another friend back then, convincing him that he looked pale sickly and fever-ish, (he was fine), at the middle of the day after everybody who was participated on said prank asked him why he looked so pale that day, he was so convinced he was sick he got a headache and felt that he is sick.
> 
> So... if a healthy person can be manipulated to think that they are a little sick just by the power of suggestions... will / won't music listening session works similarly?


 
  
 The brain is very powerful, heck!, it can make a perfectly healthy person faint at the sight of someone that's bleeding.


----------



## Focker

darthfader said:


> Confirmed. It _is _a Nick Offerman reference and it _is _a compliment!


 
  
  Nice


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> I think that pressing gold foil against the letter is a great idea. I would try it on something similar first though. I hope that you'll post some pics if you succede.


 
 I successfully improved the gold lettering that had rubbed off of the Grado SR325i "goldies" that I received yesterday.
  
 I used the "Paint Marker" # 2544C, in Gold, from Testors.
  
 Here is how the headphones arrived:
  

  
 Here they are with one of the two earpieces done, with the paint marker shown...
  

  
 and here they are, after...
  

  
 As you can see, the paint marker has a hard chisel-cut felt tip.  I dabbed (or more correctly, stabbed) the tip at an angle toward the boundary.  I did the letters in two halves... the outer, where I repeatedly touched the tip on the middle through outer boundary of the letters, angled so it was pointing from center to edge at a 45 degree angle, and turning the headphone around to maintain comfortable arm position around the circle.  I then went around again stabbing toward the center, doing the lower part of the letters.  In this way, I could control the tip so as both to come close to, but not touch, the boundary it was pointing at, and to also avoid having the underside hit the other raised boundary.
  
 I was careful to maintain the minor flaws of imperfection characteristic of handmade items such as Grados, so as not to come across as too automated and souless!
  
 I am pleased with how they turned out. I have not handled them yet to be sure the paint doesn't rub off, as it is still drying.
  
 The paint markers also come in silver (for lettering on silver or black Grados) and in black (for blackening imperfections on the screen).


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> I successfully improved the gold lettering that had rubbed off of the Grado SR325i "goldies" that I received yesterday.
> 
> I used the "Paint Marker" # 2544C, in Gold, from Testors.
> 
> ...


 
 you do good work !


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> I successfully improved the gold lettering that had rubbed off of the Grado SR325i "goldies" that I received yesterday.
> 
> I used the "Paint Marker" # 2544C, in Gold, from Testors.
> 
> ...


 
  
 With a steady hand like that, you must have been a surgeon in a former life.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> I successfully improved the gold lettering that had rubbed off of the Grado SR325i "goldies" that I received yesterday.


 
 Excellent job, they look factory painted…I'm sure you must be happy!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## bbophead

Yeah, but how does the new paint sound?


----------



## stacker45

bbophead said:


> Yeah, but how does the new paint sound?


 
  
 What kind of question is that?, paint doesn't affect the sound.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

bbophead said:


> Yeah, but how does the new paint sound?


 

 I have not checked yet.  It is still drying.  I went back after writing my note above and also gold=painted the L and R, as well as the box around them,  and I am afraid to touch the headphones till tomorrow.
  
 My small study I did earlier shows that red headphones are the fastest.  I have not investigated the effects of gold yet.


----------



## Chris Ihao

Hey guys. Just received some new, original G cushions for my PS1000's today, which is nice, since the ones I had had been used by bunches of others in a store (yes, it was a heavily rebated demo model). I also received a seemingly "original" Grado PS1000/GS1000 box which seemed perfect, although a bit expensive, and I had really looked forward to this. Upon reading on the box, however, it seems like Armour Home has made this product, so the claim that this is a "Grado labs" product feels a bit misleading. Still, they claim to be the main UK distributor, so this should be good stuff. Here are some pics I snapped:
  

  

  

  
 Imagine the disappointment when I tried the case, and it turns out to be too tall to hold the PS1000's securely in place. At first I started thinking about RMA'ing, but not being one who gives up without a fight, I started pondering about what to do. I then remembered that I recently received to knockoff pads, which I pretty much wrote off after stacker45's advice and havent even tried (yes, I'm lazy). What I ended up doing was to squeeze these into the accessory pocket in the case, then moving the pocket to right above the drivers, since it has Velcro on the back. And guess what? Perfect! The Chinese knockoff pads did their magic, and now keeps the PS1000's securely in its place, without anything moving around like crazy inside the case. As an added bonus, I can now slip my Oppo ha2 under the pads inside of the pocket, so that one also stays protected, without bouncing around and damaging itself or the set. You can see the pads, placed in the pocket, on the top pic.
  
 Yes, this may not be an ideal case, but still I haven really seen any better box out there (which will keep the set more safe, and still have plenty of room for the cable), and I doubt that importing one here to Norway will be much cheaper than this one (it cost around $60, or 60£ if you're in the UK). The only "downside" right now is that the cushions will get slightly temporarily warped upon removing the set after storage. This can however be remedied by adjusting the headband, so the cushions extend further out from the headband. The tradeoff is that they then will stay a little less put, and that I will have to re-adjust the headband, which isnt all that practical for regular usage. Btw,the PS1000's are so heavy, that making a case specifically for them needs to be done carefully, as they really are prone to movement, and its difficult to avoid putting some kind of pressure on the cushions to achieve this. The case looks really nice, which is a bonus, although a shabby little detail is that the patch on the top of the case is a bit tilted, which isnt a big thing, but it is an unnecessary little flaw, that should have been picked up in QC for this price.
  
 All in all, very happy with this solution, and I am looking forward to bringing the PS1000's to our little cabin by the sea, without any hassle or worries. Have a great day/night/morning or whatever you are having people!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

bbophead said:


> Yeah, but how does the new paint sound?




The paint wil sound better with this:

P8 A Class gall bladder pre- amp tube headphone amplifier with dual ring cow

On EBay now!


----------



## stacker45

chris ihao said:


> Hey guys. Just received some new, original G cushions for my PS1000's today, which is nice, since the ones I had had been used by bunches of others in a store (yes, it was a heavily rebated demo model). I also received a seemingly "original" Grado PS1000/GS1000 box which seemed perfect, although a bit expensive, and I had really looked forward to this. Upon reading on the box, however, it seems like Armour Home has made this product, so the claim that this is a "Grado labs" product feels a bit misleading. Still, they claim to be the main UK distributor, so this should be good stuff. Here are some pics I snapped:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's a great idea, but do you actually travel with your PS1k, or is it just for storage when you're not using them?.


----------



## elvergun

stacker45 said:


> What kind of question is that?, *paint doesn't affect the sound*.


 
  
  
 It does if you use high quality, boutique paint.   You can spend thousands upgrading your amp and buying new cables, but in my experience, nothing improves the sound of headphones more than good paint.  YMMV.


----------



## DarthFader

ruthieandjohn said:


> My small study I did earlier shows that red headphones are the fastest.  I have not investigated the effects of gold yet.


 
  
 Anecdotal evidence suggests that gold headphones are the most likely to be found in Flavor Flav's bachelor pad.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

darthfader said:


> Anecdotal evidence suggests that gold headphones are the most likely to be found in Flavor Flav's bachelor pad.



Hey, I am already writing a steamy novel about gold headphones, bachelor pads, and what goes on there! I'm calling it _Fifty Shades of Gold!_


----------



## Focker

elvergun said:


> It does if you use high quality, boutique paint.   You can spend thousands upgrading your amp and buying new cables, but in my experience, nothing improves the sound of headphones more than good paint.  YMMV.


 
  
 Boutique paint has better PRAT


----------



## DarthFader

ruthieandjohn said:


> Hey, I am already writing a steamy novel about gold headphones, bachelor pads, and what goes on there! I'm calling it _Fifty Shades of Gold!_


 

 … well sounds like I'd better call my publicist and tell her to scrap the book idea I pitched. Oh it's all been done before by someone.


----------



## elvergun

focker said:


> Boutique paint has better PRAT


 
  
  
 Exactly!!!


----------



## ferday

stacker45 said:


> What kind of question is that?, paint doesn't affect the sound. :rolleyes:




After I painted my sr80 pink I kept hearing my wife and kids making fun of me. The sound was totally ruined


----------



## Chris Ihao

stacker45 said:


> That's a great idea, but do you actually travel with your PS1k, or is it just for storage when you're not using them?.


 
 I think I will use it for both purposes. I probably will usually keep them at the ready when I'm at home, but if I feel that I will take a break from using them, because of either going away for a longer while, or perhaps focusing on other equipment, I will feel better knowing that they are safely stored (edit: not at least because dust tends to get just about every imaginable place). The original box isnt all that practical to use for this purpose.
  
 Also, I think I want to bring them on shorter travels, for instance when going to one of several cabins I have access to. I can imagine sitting by the fireplace brandishing the ps1000's, after having chopped my own wood. I think they will be very suitable for this purpose. I wish I also had the GS1000's, as they perhaps would feel even more "fitting" in this context. Hehe.


----------



## Focker

Actually now that I think about it, there was a poor soul over in the HD700 thread who painted his Senns and got it all on the membrane...that definitely affected the sound.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

chris ihao said:


> I think I will use it for both purposes. I probably will usually keep them at the ready when I'm at home, but if I feel that I will take a break from using them, because of either going away for a longer while, or perhaps focusing on other equipment, I will feel better knowing that they are safely stored (edit: not at least because dust tends to get just about every imaginable place). The original box isnt all that practical to use for this purpose.
> 
> Also, I think I want to bring them on shorter travels, for instance when going to one of several cabins I have access to. I can imagine sitting by the fireplace brandishing the ps1000's, after having chopped my own wood. I think they will be very suitable for this purpose. I wish I also had the GS1000's, as they perhaps would feel even more "fitting" in this context. Hehe.


 

 Don't forget you can take them skateboarding.  Just be sure to buy several of the Grado 15 foot extension cables (like about 400 of them!)


----------



## joseph69

focker said:


> Actually now that I think about it, there was a poor soul over in the HD700 thread who painted his Senns and got it all on the membrane...that definitely affected the sound.


 
 I punched holes in the backs of the drivers on my first pair of 80i's…then I filled some in with hot glue
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and it dripped onto the membrane, and they were done!


----------



## Chris Ihao

ruthieandjohn said:


> Don't forget you can take them skateboarding.  Just be sure to buy several of the Grado 15 foot extension cables (like about 400 of them!)




Haha! Good one. Remote controlled skater. Actually I'm longboarding now and then (in a sense ehere I dont do stuff I can die from).


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

joseph69 said:


> I punched holes in the backs of the drivers on my first pair of 80i's…then I filled some in with hot glue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 CAN"T STAND THE HEARTACHE!


----------



## mikey1964

focker said:


> Actually now that I think about it, there was a poor soul over in the HD700 thread who painted his Senns and got it all on the membrane...that definitely affected the sound.


 
 Yeah, he painted his HD700 in gold, man, my heart bled when I saw his pics.....more so since I'm a HD700 owner myself. Pretty happy with its present color scheme though, so I won't be trying to paint it another color anytime soon. Though, admittedly, a black HD700 would looks so awesome. Now, so as not to derail or go off topic......YAAAY GRADO!


----------



## whirlwind

mikey1964 said:


> focker said:
> 
> 
> > Actually now that I think about it, there was a poor soul over in the HD700 thread who painted his Senns and got it all on the membrane...that definitely affected the sound.
> ...


 
 Oh lord....he painted it and painted the silver membrane ?


----------



## Focker

joseph69 said:


>


 
 Oh no, those poor 80s!! lol  
  


mikey1964 said:


> Yeah, he painted his HD700 in gold, man, my heart bled when I saw his pics.....more so since I'm a HD700 owner myself. Pretty happy with its present color scheme though, so I won't be trying to paint it another color anytime soon. Though, admittedly, a black HD700 would looks so awesome. Now, so as not to derail or go off topic......YAAAY GRADO!


 
 I liked the color of the HD700s, as well...I think that poor guy was inspired by that other guy in the thread who had done an amazing job taking them apart and paiting the individual pieces...unfortunately he missed a few steps that the other guy took, though lol...it would kill me to have ruined a $700 pair of headphones....UGH!!! lol
  


whirlwind said:


> Oh lord....he painted it and painted the silver membrane ?


 
  
 It was truly tragic, man....I felt so bad for him once people started figuring out what he did and broke the news to him....my heart ached for the dude


----------



## whirlwind

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote: 





focker said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...








> It was truly tragic, man....I felt so bad for him once people started figuring out what he did and broke the news to him....my heart ached for the dude


 
 Man........I guess sometimes a paint brush is just better off left alone in the basement


----------



## mikey1964

whirlwind said:


> Man........I guess sometimes a paint brush is just better off left alone in the basement


 
 Not sure if he'd used a paintbrush, more like canned spray paint....I think, but I get what you're saying.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which is why I'd shelved my original plan to spray paint my T50RP after modding it. I'm thinking of just having a nice cable made for it and leave it at that. I know that if there were any way to muck it up, I'd be up for that challenge.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Anyway, been listening to my PS1000 and I must say, I can see myself really falling for it. The bass is simply phenomenal for a pair of can with foam earpads. I'd thought my Denon AH-D2000 had very nice bass, but this beast trumps it in term of quality and quantity, just so satisfying to listen to music with this badboy. My only grouse is that due to the material used, the enclosures are heavy and would slide all the way down the slider when not in use.


----------



## jaywillin

bbophead said:


> Yeah, but how does the new paint sound?


 
  
  


focker said:


> Boutique paint has better PRAT


 
 now, if gold leaf/foil had been used, would improve soundstage and airiness


----------



## joseph69

mikey1964 said:


> My only grouse is that due to the material used, the enclosures are heavy and would slide all the way down the slider when not in use.


 
  1/8" shaft collars…problem solved.


----------



## stacker45

elvergun said:


> It does if you use high quality, boutique paint.   You can spend thousands upgrading your amp and buying new cables, but in my experience, nothing improves the sound of headphones more than good paint.  YMMV.


 
  
 You guys suck!, I thought that I'd at least get one of you to bite on my paint comment,...bunch of smarty pants.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Humour is my thing, so I'm going to fool one of you eventually, watch me.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> 1/8" shaft collars…problem solved.


 
  
 I have no doubts that it's effective, but I'd be affraid to scratch the rod.
  
 I can't remember who it was, but someone also suggested using one, or more, very small rubber grommets


----------



## Wildcatsare1

"Gromlets", Stacker pas le français, l'anglais s'il vous plaît!!!


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I have no doubts that it's effective, but I'd be affraid to scratch the rod.
> I can't remember who it was, but someone also suggested using one, or more, very small rubber gromets


 
 I put a 1/8" O-ring on first so the plastic rod block doesn't get scored, then the shaft collar.
 The rod doesn't get marked…the only mark (you can't see) is where the set screw hits the rod to secure the collar.


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> "Gromlets", Stacker pas le français, l'anglais s'il vous plaît!!!


----------



## JamesBr

wildcatsare1 said:


> "Gromlets", Stacker pas le français, l'anglais s'il vous plaît!!!


 
 Pretty sure its english!


----------



## joseph69

jamesbr said:


> Pretty sure its english!


 
 Oh, OK, I thought I might have been seeing things for a minute there.


----------



## stacker45

wildcatsare1 said:


> "Gromlets", Stacker pas le français, l'anglais s'il vous plaît!!!


 
  
 I didn't write ''gromlets'', I wrote ''gromets'', I just forgot one m, so I made the correction.


----------



## Focker

stacker45 said:


> You guys suck!, I thought that I'd at least get one of you to bite on my paint comment,...bunch of smarty pants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 LOL!


----------



## elvergun

stacker45 said:


> You guys suck!, I thought that I'd at least get one of you to bite on my paint comment,...bunch of smarty pants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 So, are you saying that you don't believe my claim that I paint my headphones to improve the sound quality?
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 Well, here is proof that paint can make a good thing even better:


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

"Better" and "getting past the censor" is 2 completely different things! 
  
  
 Btw I'm also thinking of finding the paint pen to re-do my 325is


----------



## stacker45

elvergun said:


> So, are you saying that you don't believe my claim that I paint my headphones to improve the sound quality?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 OBJECTION! your honor, counselor elvergun is decieving the jury. He has taken his previous statement regarding the benefits of paint, out of context. I would like to mention to the members of the jury that the defendant's original statement was in reference that certain paint made headphones ''sound'', better.  
  
 If the members of the jury would indulge me, I would ask that you direct your attention to the images above, Now!, I'm asking you, don't you think that counselor elvergun's latest example, relates to our sense of sight, and has nothing to do with our sense hearing, as he intended in his previous statement.   
  
 In conclusion, I'm asking you, ladies and gentelmens of the jury, to find counselor evelrgun, GUILTY!, and I trust that you will find a fitting punishement for his reprehensible comments.


----------



## Unchi

Hello everyone!
  
 I just got a pair of cable-modded PS1000 and couldn't be happier!
  
 Everything began with the SR80 I bought when I was 15 years ago. 
 Considering my wallet now, I'm not sure whether or not that was the best or worst $85 I've ever spent though!
  
 And for those of you who are looking to buy pads, I wanted to note that IMO, PS1000+Ear Zonk G-cush = sweet airy vocal while PS500+Grado G-cush = better sound stage and deeper bass.


----------



## stacker45

Congrats, and welcome to ''The Dark Side". enjoy those PS1000.


----------



## Unchi

stacker45 said:


> Congrats, and welcome to ''The Dark Side". enjoy those PS1000.


 
  
 Thank you!
  
 I literally can't stop listening to music now.
  
 PS500 definitely sounds similar to PS1000 but I don't think I'd appreciate the PS1000 this much if I hadn't used the PS500 for 2 years.
  
 Don't get me wrong, I still love my PS500 , it's just that the PS1000 does all the little things I always wished my PS500 could.


----------



## Focker

unchi said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I just got a pair of cable-modded PS1000 and couldn't be happier!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice!!! Congrats Unchi!


----------



## Unchi

focker said:


> Nice!!! Congrats Unchi!


 
 Thank you!
  
 Just wondering, do you normally use your Grado with Meier or LD I+, and how does the LCD-X sound with LD I+?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Congrats, Unchi!
  
 Can you tell the difference between PS500 + Grado Gs and PS500 + Ear Zonk Gs? I'm still debating on buying myself a pair of Grado Gs, they cost too much...


----------



## Focker

unchi said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Just wondering, do you normally use your Grado with Meier or LD I+, and how does the LCD-X sound with LD I+?


 
  
 Typically the LD1+ is my go-to Grado amp, yep. I have my two Meier amps and the LD in different locations, though, so every once in a while I'll plug the Grados into one of the others. I also will sometimes run them directly out of the headphone jack on my Outlaw Audio HT processor, which also sounds great. 
  
 I don't really like the X with the LD, to be honest. I almost always have the X connected to either of the Meier amps, or I'm using it with the ZO fs portable amplifier (great little gadget). 
  
 But yeah, for Grados the LD is fantastic. The only exception was the GS1000i. I"m still not sure what was up, cause in theory it should have sounded just as good as with the other Grados, but it left the GS1000 sounding a bit thin and lifeless. I'm still perplexed by that.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Hi Focker,
 What tubes are you using with the I+? The LD I+ thread suggest opamp rolling too, which I'm still a bit afraid to carry out


----------



## Focker

williamleonhart said:


> Hi Focker,
> What tubes are you using with the I+? The LD I+ thread suggest opamp rolling too, which I'm still a bit afraid to carry out


 
 I haven't messed with the opamp rolling either, but the I upgraded to some Telefunken NOS tubes...to my ears it made a nice improvement, particular by adding a touch of weight to the low end and really allowing those Grado mids to shine.


----------



## Unchi

williamleonhart said:


> Congrats, Unchi!
> 
> Can you tell the difference between PS500 + Grado Gs and PS500 + Ear Zonk Gs? I'm still debating on buying myself a pair of Grado Gs, they cost too much...


 
 Thank you!
  
 I think it depends on what type of music you listen to.
  
 If I were you, I think I'd get the Ear Zonk first since I found it to be a little more comfortable and more lively at much lower price, and if you want better stage, more details, and darker background, you can always buy the Grado ones later.
  
 After all, I believe it's worth having both.


----------



## Unchi

focker said:


> Typically the LD1+ is my go-to Grado amp, yep. I have my two Meier amps and the LD in different locations, though, so every once in a while I'll plug the Grados into one of the others. I also will sometimes run them directly out of the headphone jack on my Outlaw Audio HT processor, which also sounds great.
> 
> I don't really like the X with the LD, to be honest. I almost always have the X connected to either of the Meier amps, or I'm using it with the ZO fs portable amplifier (great little gadget).
> 
> But yeah, for Grados the LD is fantastic. The only exception was the GS1000i. I"m still not sure what was up, cause in theory it should have sounded just as good as with the other Grados, but it left the GS1000 sounding a bit thin and lifeless. I'm still perplexed by that.


 
  
 I also have the LD I+ and Tung-sol 6AK5W has been my favorite so far. I only use it with my sr80 though. I tried a few different tubes but my Audeze El8C still doesn't like it, I guess LD I+ and Audeze planar are just not meant to be together. Well, I'm also thinking of getting the Mapletree soon.


----------



## adtrance

My current combo is the MUSES02 with Voskhod 6ZH1P-EV tubes on the LD.  I've messed with a few other EF95 tubes and OPA2107 opamp and while I can't tell the difference between the opamps, the Voskhods give me the best sound out of my 325e.  Through the Meier, both the HD600 and 325e sound amazing but HD600 and LD isn't as good of a pairing.  It sounds a little off.


----------



## Focker

unchi said:


> I also have the LD I+ and Tung-sol 6AK5W has been my favorite so far. I only use it with my sr80 though. I tried a few different tubes but my Audeze El8C still doesn't like it, I guess tube and planar are just not meant to be together. Well, I'm also thinking of getting the Mapletree soon.


 
  
 Interesting...I'll have to fire up the HE-400s with the LD and see if it continues to hold true for that headphone, as well. 
  
 I have a tube buffer sitting around here that I havne't used in a while...I should toss that in the signal path with one of the Meier amps and see how that sounds with the Audezes.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

That's strange, since in the LD I+ thread (as I remember) a lot of people said rolling opamp has the same effect as rolling tubes...
  
 Right now I'm using the I+ with Mullards CV4010 tubes and JAN 5654 tubes. The Mullards can sometimes be too warm while the 5654 are almost always too dry for my taste. I'm thinking of buying Siemens to see if they can be my perfect choice


----------



## DavidA

unchi said:


> I also have the LD I+ and Tung-sol 6AK5W has been my favorite so far. I only use it with my sr80 though. I tried a few different tubes but my Audeze El8C still doesn't like it, I guess tube and planar are just not meant to be together. Well, I'm also thinking of getting the Mapletree soon.


 
 Tubes and planars do go together, just don't use a OTL tube amp, hybrids work great.  As for the EL8 (open) it didn't scale much, it runs great from my DAP (X1 and X3ii) and also my Galaxy S5 in a pinch.


----------



## Unchi

I'm sorry, I took back what I said, lots of tube/hybrid DO match well with planar, when I said tube I only meant LD I+.
  
 Anyhow, it probably has to do matching voltage, tube rolling, or Audeze's darker sound signature?


----------



## DavidA

unchi said:


> I'm sorry, I took back what I said, lots of tube/hybrid DO match well with planar, when I said tube I only meant LD I+.
> 
> Anyhow, it probably has to do matching voltage, tube rolling, or Audeze's darker sound signature?


 

 No problem, I was thinking you were just referring to the LD 1 after I posted,  just wanted to say that the EL8 is a strange headphone, comments on it are all over from bright to dark and everywhere in between.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Now that we talking Little Dot!


----------



## whirlwind

williamleonhart said:


> Hi Focker,
> What tubes are you using with the I+? The LD I+ thread suggest opamp rolling too, which I'm still a bit afraid to carry out


 
 It is pretty simple, really.
  
 The opamps just plug into the socket.....just make sure you watch how you take it out and put the new one in the same way.
  
 IMO......you can change the sound more from tubes, then from opamps.......but by rolling them, you can find the one you like best.....then continue on to the tube rolling.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

That's nice to know. A guy in the LD I+ thread insists that the MUSE02 is the best opamp for the price, and many people say that the 2107 is great, too. I'm leaning towards the MUSE02, but I don't know if it's worth the price compared to tubes. The total amount I've spent on tubes are already 100 SGD.


----------



## whirlwind

williamleonhart said:


> That's nice to know. A guy in the LD I+ thread insists that the MUSE02 is the best opamp for the price, and many people say that the 2107 is great, too. I'm leaning towards the MUSE02, but I don't know if it's worth the price compared to tubes. The total amount I've spent on tubes are already 100 SGD.


 
 op amps are not too expensive , in most cases


----------



## Focker

Since we're already on the topic of Little Dot, and since there are probably people reading this thread considering picking one up, I jsut want to give a quick shout out to David at Little Dot for his customer service. Im' not anti-Chinese products at all, but I do tend to favor German, British, Canadian, and American products in most cases. But David's customer service has been exemplary...excellent communication and prompt service. 
  
 He's another one of these really small operations like two of my other favorites, Jan Meier of Meier Audio and Larry Dale of Headphile. I think David deserves to be recognized, as well, cause he's one of the good guys. 
  
 Carry on, gents!


----------



## rovopio

williamleonhart said:


> Now that we talking Little Dot!


 
 maybe i should buy a little dot after all just for my Grado... hmmmm >_<


----------



## Wildcatsare1

jamesbr said:


> Pretty sure its english!




Joking with my Friend from Montreal, I am sure he was speaking French before English. No, Mr. Stacker?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

unchi said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I literally can't stop listening to music now.
> 
> ...





X2, love my 500e, but the PS1k is sublime!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

focker said:


> Interesting...I'll have to fire up the HE-400s with the LD and see if it continues to hold true for that headphone, as well.
> 
> I have a tube buffer sitting around here that I havne't used in a while...I should toss that in the signal path with one of the Meier amps and see how that sounds with the Audezes.




My LD 3 is ok with my 560s, but with the Voskhods the LD3 is a fantastic pairing with the PS1k or 500e.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Listening to Roxy Musics Avalon on my Arcam FMJ CD23>Schiit Sys>LD III> PS1000s, WOW
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. The female background singer on Avalon is so deep, she is out in my back yard, seriously awesome!!!!!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

If I remember correctly. vosh tubes are fast and analytical... It would be interesting to pair these with our 'musical' Grados


----------



## stacker45

unchi said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I literally can't stop listening to music now.
> 
> ...


 
  
 In my opinion the PS500 sound significantly different than the PS1000. The thing that bothered me the most about the PS500, was that they made womens voices sound "manly", and since I like to listen to women vocals music, two weeks later, I brought them back to my dealer"s and bought the PS1000. 
  
  


focker said:


> I haven't messed with the opamp rolling either, but the I upgraded to some Telefunken NOS tubes...to my ears it made a nice improvement, particular by adding a touch of weight to the low end and really allowing those Grado mids to shine.


 
  
 I decided to go with the Voskhod for my LD 1+, they sound great, and they"re inexpensive. I will check out the Telefunken though.
  
 I never thought about swapping the OP amp in my LD 1+. I might try it, because when I ordered my BSG C-Moy, I had it shipped with 4 extra OP amps.


----------



## Unchi

stacker45 said:


> In my opinion the PS500 sound significantly different than the PS1000. The thing that bothered me the most about the PS500, was that they made womens voices sound "manly"




Lol That explained why half of my head time went to sr80.


----------



## stacker45

whirlwind said:


> op amps are not too expensive , in most cases


 
  
 I bought 4 OP amps for $28.


wildcatsare1 said:


> Listening to Roxy Musics Avalon on my Arcam FMJ CD23>Schiit Sys>LD III> PS1000s, WOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Don"t you love that angel voice that joins Bryan Ferry"s toward the end of Avalon.
  
  


williamleonhart said:


> If I remember correctly. vosh tubes are fast and analytical... It would be interesting to pair these with our 'musical' Grados


 
  
 They are, and I did.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





wildcatsare1 said:


> Joking with my Friend from Montreal, I am sure he was speaking French before English. No, Mr. Stacker?


 
  
 Oui, Oui.


----------



## JoeDoe

Is there better bang for your buck for an open back can? Methinks not!


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Is there better bang for your buck for an open back can? Methinks not!


 
 it's great isn't it ??? more bang for the buck than the 325e


----------



## JoeDoe

jaywillin said:


> it's great isn't it ??? more bang for the buck than the 325e


 

 I agree. The 325e is hard to beat, but or $100 less, I really only get a few $ less in SQ. Most of which I can get back with the tape mod!


----------



## bbophead

I absolutely lurves my 325i with G-Cush.  I am there with that.


----------



## elvergun

bbophead said:


> I absolutely lurves my 325i with G-Cush.  I am there with that.


 
  
 Who wouldn't?
  
  
 Beautiful!!!!


----------



## stacker45

bbophead said:


> I absolutely lurves my 325i with G-Cush.  I am there with that.


 
  
 I'm happy for you, but I have to admit that I would've thought that the G-cush would make the SR325 sound too tin.
  
 By the way, are you enjoying your 2M Black?


----------



## jobyjoby

the madness continues. what have you all done to me!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

bbophead said:


> I absolutely lurves my 325i with G-Cush.  I am there with that.




Pretty!!!!!


----------



## stacker45

jobyjoby said:


> the madness continues. what have you all done to me!


 
  
 After 7 pairs of Grados, and 6 headphone  amps, I'm asking myself the same question.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

jobyjoby said:


> the madness continues. what have you all done to me!




Just remember, you can check out, but you can never leave 

Listening to my LD III right now, Steve Earle is rockn' the house.


----------



## DarthFader

wildcatsare1 said:


> Just remember, you can check out, but you can never leave


 
 Points for the Eagles reference!


----------



## bbophead

elvergun said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > I absolutely lurves my 325i with G-Cush.  I am there with that.
> ...


 

 Hey, thanks!


----------



## bbophead

stacker45 said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > I absolutely lurves my 325i with G-Cush.  I am there with that.
> ...


 

 I can't speak to that, I'm 75 and wear high end hearing aids.  These days, I choose gear because I can afford it and it sounds good to me.
  
 I always liked the Shure V15 (choose your version) but the 2M Black does all of that and more.  It tracks everything and sounds very balanced as well.  I am happy with it.


----------



## Focker

wildcatsare1 said:


> Just remember, you can check out, but you can never leave
> 
> Listening to my LD III right now, Steve Earle is rockn' the house.


 
  
 Steve Earle's kid is pretty darn talented, as well!


----------



## jobyjoby

wildcatsare1 said:


> Just remember, you can check out, but you can never leave
> 
> Listening to my LD III right now, Steve Earle is rockn' the house.


 

 the way you talked about your LD III is what pushed me over the edge to get one myself! Which gain setting do you prefer for your grados?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

jobyjoby said:


> the way you talked about your LD III is what pushed me over the edge to get one myself! Which gain setting do you prefer for your grados?




Mine is currently set on the highest gain, but I am thinking about dialing that back, I can't get past 10:00 without my ears bleeding!

Focker, you are spot on, Justin Townes Earle is fantastic!


----------



## whirlwind

Good Saturday morning to you Gradoheads.......going old school!


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Good Saturday morning to you Gradoheads.......going old school!




 elvin hung around macon back in the day !


----------



## jaywillin

grados, or in my case alessandro's and coffee on the fine saturday morning !


----------



## DarthFader

jaywillin said:


> grados, or in my case alessandro's and coffee on the fine saturday morning !


 

 H3LL YEA!
  
 Same here, my man!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Working on a paper, so no rock/blues at the moment, but damn Thellonious and Sonny Rollins sound good jamming together. Even if it was 1957, many years before I was born
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, it sounds incredible on the FMJ CD23, Sys, LD III, PS1k!!! 
  
http://www.discogs.com/Thelonious-Monk-With-Sonny-Rollins-Ernie-Henry-And-Clark-Terry-Brilliant-Corners/release/3059317


----------



## jaywillin

wildcatsare1 said:


> Working on a paper, so no rock/blues at the moment, but damn Thellonious and Sonny Rollins sound good jamming together. Even if it was 1957, many years before I was born
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 you mean you couldn't listen to this ?? you might get your groove on !!


----------



## stacker45

bbophead said:


> I can't speak to that, I'm 75 and wear high end hearing aids.  These days, I choose gear because I can afford it and it sounds good to me.
> 
> I always liked the Shure V15 (choose your version) but the 2M Black does all of that and more.  It tracks everything and sounds very balanced as well.  I am happy with it.


 
  
 The important thing is that you like your SR325i. One thing's for sure, they look very nice.
  
 I really like my 2M Black, but it can be a bit too forensic sometimes. To be honest, with rougher recordings, I actually prefer my $50 Audio Technica AT95e, to my 2M Black. One thing's for sure, it won't make chicken soup, out of chicken poop.


----------



## theHof

Hello fellow Grado lovers.  I'm curious what DAP you think would pair up nicest with the Grado SR325e.  I'm leaning most towards the DX50 but the X1 price to performance is really enticing.  Would also consider either version of the X3. What do you think?
  
 I'll also add that at some point i'd like to add an RSA Tomahawk or P-51 Mustang.  Would any of these be better as a transport?


----------



## DarthFader

thehof said:


> Hello fellow Grado lovers.  I'm curious what DAP you think would pair up nicest with the Grado SR325e.  I'm leaning most towards the DX50 but the X1 price to performance is really enticing.  Would also consider either version of the X3. What do you think?
> 
> …


 
 I have a hard time understanding the usefulness of portable players. Could you be a little bit more specific about your particular needs/application?


----------



## DavidA

thehof said:


> Hello fellow Grado lovers.  I'm curious what DAP you think would pair up nicest with the Grado SR325e.  I'm leaning most towards the DX50 but the X1 price to performance is really enticing.  Would also consider either version of the X3. What do you think?
> 
> I'll also add that at some point i'd like to add an RSA Tomahawk or P-51 Mustang.  Would any of these be better as a transport?


 
 I don't have a SR325e but a SR225e and RS2e, l like them best on the original X3, the X3ii is good but sounds a little thin to me.  The X1 is ok for most of my portables but doesn't seem to have the power to drive the 225e and RS2e well, the sound is lacking dynamics IMO.


----------



## theHof

darthfader said:


> I have a hard time understanding the usefulness of portable players. Could you be a little bit more specific about your particular needs/application?


 
 I have a Sansui 5000x with Klipsch Heresy's (not to brag at all here it's a pretty modest setup) that I use a DAC with and will soon have another Turntable to put with it.  I can use that whenever I want to either sit down and listen to something with a group of people or if I want to fill the house with sound when I'm cleaning or doing other stuff.
  
 I'd like the option to have a bed-side personal system - (I'm blessed with a wife who sleeps like a dead person so open headphones are alright) or something I can take outside hanging out or I can take with me when I go take pictures, I don't mind looking like a nerd in public and prefer not being totally cut off aurally from my surroundings.  I love my home stereo but powering it with batteries isn't very green and I might be 6' 9" and 280 lbs but it's still a lot to carry with me.  I can put a DAP (or at worst weight-wise) a DAP with Amp in my bag and enjoy music mostly to myself.
  


davida said:


> I don't have a SR325e but a SR225e and RS2e, l like them best on the original X3, the X3ii is good but sounds a little thin to me.  The X1 is ok for most of my portables but doesn't seem to have the power to drive the 225e and RS2e well, the sound is lacking dynamics IMO.


 
 I love this, X3 mk1s used are a deal.  Thanks, man!


----------



## DarthFader

thehof said:


> I'd like the option to have a bed-side personal system - (I'm blessed with a wife who sleeps like a dead person so open headphones are alright) or something I can take outside hanging out or I can take with me when I go take pictures, I don't mind looking like a nerd in public and prefer not being totally cut off aurally from my surroundings.  I love my home stereo but powering it with batteries isn't very green and I might be 6' 9" and 280 lbs but it's still a lot to carry with me.  I can put a DAP (or at worst weight-wise) a DAP with Amp in my bag and enjoy music mostly to myself.
> …


 
 The bed-side option makes a good deal of sense to me. I'm not sure when you're out and about you'll notice better performance than driving headphones like Grados straight from a smartphone. In my own experiences, the differences that better DACs and amplification bring can be subtle on Grados. So, when you're in a noisy environment such as walking down a street or on public transit it might not be possible to tell the differences between nice DAPs and a smartphone. I don't say this to criticize or judge. It's just my own experience. Give it as little or much weight as you deem appropriate.


----------



## DavidA

darthfader said:


> The bed-side option makes a good deal of sense to me. I'm not sure when you're out and about you'll notice better performance than driving headphones like Grados straight from a smartphone. In my own experiences, the differences that better DACs and amplification bring can be subtle on Grados. So, when you're in a noisy environment such as walking down a street or on public transit it might not be possible to tell the differences between nice DAPs and a smartphone. I don't say this to criticize or judge. It's just my own experience. Give it as little or much weight as you deem appropriate.


 
 +1
 If you use open or semi open headphones in public places that have a high ambient noise then the better DAP/AMP will be lost for the most parts, if using closed headphones this might or might not be noticeable, YMMV with this depending on the headphone you are using and how well it isolates.


----------



## DavidA

thehof said:


> I have a Sansui 5000x with Klipsch Heresy's (not to brag at all here it's a pretty modest setup) that I use a DAC with and will soon have another Turntable to put with it.  I can use that whenever I want to either sit down and listen to something with a group of people or if I want to fill the house with sound when I'm cleaning or doing other stuff.
> 
> I'd like the option to have a bed-side personal system - (I'm blessed with a wife who sleeps like a dead person so open headphones are alright) or something I can take outside hanging out or I can take with me when I go take pictures, I don't mind looking like a nerd in public and prefer not being totally cut off aurally from my surroundings.  I love my home stereo but powering it with batteries isn't very green and I might be 6' 9" and 280 lbs but it's still a lot to carry with me.  I can put a DAP (or at worst weight-wise) a DAP with Amp in my bag and enjoy music mostly to myself.
> 
> I love this, X3 mk1s used are a deal.  Thanks, man!


 

 I think it has something to do with the DAC chip that the X3 used, Wolfson vs Cirrus Logic (X3ii)


----------



## theHof

darthfader said:


> The bed-side option makes a good deal of sense to me. I'm not sure when you're out and about you'll notice better performance than driving headphones like Grados straight from a smartphone. In my own experiences, the differences that better DACs and amplification bring can be subtle on Grados. So, when you're in a noisy environment such as walking down a street or on public transit it might not be possible to tell the differences between nice DAPs and a smartphone. I don't say this to criticize or judge. It's just my own experience. Give it as little or much weight as you deem appropriate.


 

 I can dig that, the bed-side thing will likely be a nightly thing, so I will be getting good mileage out of it in it's ideal environment.  Also, I might be old fashioned but I like purpose built devices and I do have a small collection of 24-bit music from reputable sources that I'd like to be able to play in as high of quality as possible.  There is even a part of me that wants to believe in Ken Rockwell which makes me want to just throw an RSA P-51 behind my iphone 5s and call it a day, I just lose the ability to play 24bit...


----------



## theHof

I'd also say that a reason for a DAP over just using a phone or something is a definite change in sound.  I did own a Hifiman HM601 that you did not need to be in a deprivation chamber to hear the tonal differences between that and my sansa clip.
  
  


davida said:


> I think it has something to do with the DAC chip that the X3 used, Wolfson vs Cirrus Logic (X3ii)


 
  That makes sense.


----------



## DarthFader

thehof said:


> I can dig that, the bed-side thing will likely be a nightly thing, so I will be getting good mileage out of it in it's ideal environment.  Also, I might be old fashioned but I like purpose built devices and I do have a small collection of 24-bit music from reputable sources that I'd like to be able to play in as high of quality as possible.  There is even a part of me that wants to believe in Ken Rockwell which makes me want to just throw an RSA P-51 behind my iphone 5s and call it a day, I just lose the ability to play 24bit...


 

 Is the Apple Lossless format limited to 16 bit? I should probably know but I don't.


----------



## theHof

darthfader said:


> Is the Apple Lossless format limited to 16 bit? I should probably know but I don't.


 
  
 I just searched it and apparently Apple Lossless does support 24-bit.  I'm trying to find if the iPhone can play them.  Is Ken Rockwell right?  Is the headphone out on the 5s so  flat it will be happily amplified?  I'm more than open to buying a P-51 mustang and put it on my iPhone if that will actually sound nice.


----------



## DarthFader

thehof said:


> I just searched it and apparently Apple Lossless does support 24-bit.  I'm trying to find if the iPhone can play them.  Is Ken Rockwell right?  Is the headphone out on the 5s so  flat it will be happily amplified?  I'm more than open to buying a P-51 mustang and put it on my iPhone if that will actually sound nice.


 

 I was surprised how well both my iPhone and MacBook Pro drove my PS500s. In the quiet of my living room, I can reliably hear improvements with a dedicated DAC and amp. If I were out and about...well, I doubt I could tell the difference. Of course, your mileage may vary!


----------



## theHof

darthfader said:


> I was surprised how well both my iPhone and MacBook Pro drove my PS500s. In the quite of my living room, I can reliably hear improvements with a dedicated DAC and amp. If I were out and about...well, I doubt I could tell the difference. Of course, your mileage may vary!


 

 Unfortunately it's looking like the iPhone doesn't output 24-bit.  The mk1 X3 can be had for so little, and has expandable memory, I think it might make a good a transport.  Now if the X3 come before or after some tasty RSA piece... that's something else....  I've kind of drooled over them for a while..


----------



## DarthFader

thehof said:


> Unfortunately it's looking like the iPhone doesn't output 24-bit.  The mk1 X3 can be had for so little, and has expandable memory, I think it might make a good a transport.  Now if the X3 come before or after some tasty RSA piece... that's something else....  I've kind of drooled over them for a while..


 

 That's a little deceptive on Apple's part, isn't it? I say if you want the X3 go for it. After all, even if you only ever use it at the bedside, it's got a regular and dedicated purpose. Sounds worth it to me.


----------



## theHof

darthfader said:


> That's a little deceptive on Apple's part, isn't it? I say if you want the X3 go for it. After all, even if you only ever use it at the bedside, it's got a regular and dedicated purpose. Sounds worth it to me.


 
  
 Apparently they're working on it for some future iOS 8 update since a couple other androids support 24/196..  I'm so indecisive, and have been looking at RSA gear which is a lot sexier looking than anything Fiio's done...  Makes me wonder what 16-bit apple lossless conversions of my 24-bit stuff would sound like with an iphone/amp combo.


----------



## DavidA

The X3ii has a better UI so using my old X3 in the kitchen to get some tunes, digital coax to Teac AH-01, CEntrance MasterClass 2504 speakers, great sound for kitchen.


----------



## theHof

davida said:


> The X3ii has a better UI so using my old X3 in the kitchen to get some tunes, digital coax to Teac AH-01, CEntrance MasterClass 2504 speakers, great sound for kitchen.


 

 That's a nice kitchen setup, an X3 is still very tempting as a dedicated semi-portable transport at this point.


----------



## DarthFader

thehof said:


> Apparently they're working on it for some future iOS 8 update since a couple other androids support 24/196..  I'm so indecisive, and have been looking at RSA gear which is a lot sexier looking than anything Fiio's done...  Makes me wonder what 16-bit apple lossless conversions of my 24-bit stuff would sound like with an iphone/amp combo.


 

 As far as 16 bit versus 24 bit, I don't think there's going to be any difference. Bits are all about dynamic range and very very very few commercial recordings take advantage of the extra word length of 24 bit. It makes a lot of sense to capture audio at rates like 24/96 or even 32float/96 because it gives us headroom for editing. But as far as playback goes, by the time mastering engineers get done with it, it's almost guaranteed 16 bits will be more than enough range.


----------



## theHof

darthfader said:


> As far as 16 bit versus 24 bit, I don't think there's going to be any difference. Bits are all about dynamic range and very very very few commercial recordings take advantage of the extra word length of 24 bit. It makes a lot of sense to capture audio at rates like 24/96 or even 32float/96 because it gives us headroom for editing. But as far as playback goes, by the time mastering engineers get done with it, it's almost guaranteed 16 bits will be more than enough range.


 

 I think this is the direction I'm going.  Just because I like options, do you (or anyone else) have any good recommendations for an amp to pair with the 325?  Just in case something happens to RSA before I can buy one - I swear they aren't paying me to post tonight haha.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

thehof said:


> Unfortunately it's looking like the iPhone doesn't output 24-bit.  The mk1 X3 can be had for so little, and has expandable memory, I think it might make a good a transport.  Now if the X3 come before or after some tasty RSA piece... that's something else....  I've kind of drooled over them for a while..




Hey Hof,

I find my iPhone 6+ and my 5S to be ok with my Grados or CIEMs, though a little flat (lifeless, smaller soundstage). Two amps I like quite a bit with both my Grados and CIEMs are an Apex Glacier or an Heir Rendition 1, connected through an iFi's Nano iDSD (great DAC, so-so amp) or simply a Cardas 1/8 to 1/8 connector. As far as DAPs, I had a n A&K 100 Mk.2 that was very nice but with 128 GB on the iPhone it was redundant. 

Cheers!

Wildcatsare1


----------



## DarthFader

wildcatsare1 said:


> I find my iPhone 6+ and my 5S to be ok with my Grados or CIEMs, though a little flat (lifeless, smaller soundstage). …


 
 That's the same change I notice too, for what it's worth.


----------



## theHof

wildcatsare1 said:


> Hey Hof,
> 
> I find my iPhone 6+ and my 5S to be ok with my Grados or CIEMs, though a little flat (lifeless, smaller soundstage). Two amps I like quite a bit with both my Grados and CIEMs are an Apex Glacier or an Heir Rendition 1, connected through an iFi's Nano iDSD (great DAC, so-so amp) or simply a Cardas 1/8 to 1/8 connector. As far as DAPs, I had a n A&K 100 Mk.2 that was very nice but with 128 GB on the iPhone it was redundant.
> 
> ...


 

 I've been out of the head-fi thing for a minute so excuse my noob-isms.  The Apex Glacier looks awesome but I can't find a place to purchase it new, how is the dac stage on it though?  What is the going price for them used?  That Heir piece looks really nice as well, just a lil big and not too pretty (I know that's not what it's about!). 
  
 Just because I want to know, has anyone tried the FiiO Kilimanjaro2 with some Grados?


----------



## theHof

darthfader said:


> That's the same change I notice too, for what it's worth.


 

 I would like to get as much soundstage out of the Grados as they can.  If that makes any differences.


----------



## theHof

Just to bring some closure to what I brought up, I think i've decided the cool weird thing to do would be get a 5.5 gen ipod and throw an SSD in there and rockbox it to a Fiio E12 mont blanc or something to start out with.  Thanks for the help though guys!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

thehof said:


> I've been out of the head-fi thing for a minute so excuse my noob-isms.  The Apex Glacier looks awesome but I can't find a place to purchase it new, how is the dac stage on it though?  What is the going price for them used?  That Heir piece looks really nice as well, just a lil big and not too pretty (I know that's not what it's about!).
> 
> Just because I want to know, has anyone tried the FiiO Kilimanjaro2 with some Grados?




The Apex Glacier just went out of production, it's DAC doesn't play well with Apple, hence the iFi piece or the straight Cardas connection. The Heir's carbon finish actually looks pretty good in person and it is about the same shape as the iPhone 5. I haven't heard it yet, but Oppo has the H2 Portable Amp out that connects straight to Apple Devices.

Darth Fader, what are you using? My 500e sounds better than the PS1k out of my phone.


----------



## theHof

Has anyone tried S-Cush pads on the 325?  Just curious since I loved 'em on my sr80is.


----------



## wormsdriver

I had an RSA P-51 last year. i don't remember it pairing too good with Grados tbo. Quite a few of the guys on here have the tin c-moy amps, which are not only very affordable, but apparently also pair very well with Grados.


----------



## whirlwind

This makes for a very cheap Grado on the go rig
  

  
 I also use it in bed with my Hifiman RE-400
  

  
  
 Not too sure about using it with a can that needs much power though.


----------



## jaywillin

it might be one of these kinda day !
  
 our kinda people 

  

 now, to figure out what my wildest dream is !!


----------



## wormsdriver

some Testament...


----------



## bpcans

There's nothing better than waking up with the birds on Sunday morning, firing up the WA6, and listening to some great music through my Grado RS1i's while drinking coffee and reading the paper. Have a great Sunday everyone!


----------



## swspiers

bpcans said:


> There's nothing better than waking up with the birds on Sunday morning, firing up the WA6, and listening to some great music through my Grado RS1i's while drinking coffee and reading the paper. Have a great Sunday everyone!


 
 Hear hear!


----------



## DarthFader

bpcans said:


> There's nothing better than waking up with the birds on Sunday morning, firing up the WA6, and listening to some great music through my Grado RS1i's while drinking coffee and reading the paper. Have a great Sunday everyone!


 

 I'll drink (my morning coffee) to that!


----------



## DarthFader

wildcatsare1 said:


> Darth Fader, what are you using? My 500e sounds better than the PS1k out of my phone.


 
  
 I mostly drive the 500s with the Schiit Magni 2 Uber. It's a humble little device but it puts up to 1.5W per channel in to the headphones and that more than gets the job done! I chose it since I need something transparent for mixing/editing at home. Sometimes if I'm working about the house (cleaning, etc...), just want to jam to some music, and I can't be tethered to an amp, I'll use my iPhone.
  
 Sadly, I don't have any other amps. I've thought about getting some others but I always end up spending the money on headphones instead.


----------



## headhog

Should be getting my my first pair grado's sr225e sometime today or tomorrow I don't have high expectations don't expect it to be anything like my ah-d2000. Probably should of went with the 325e but I have OCD I needed the all black to match my CD player and my dx90 the phones should be a decent introduction to the grado sound right?
  
 Well I hope so


----------



## theHof

headhog said:


> don't expect it to be anything like my ah-d2000.


 
  
  very correct, i've had the d2k - loved them but eventually moved on.
  
 Quote:


headhog said:


> I don't have high expectations


 
  
 you could lift 'em maybe a little =P


----------



## theHof

I was curious, I used to own a HM-601 with a pair of SR80is, I liked the combo for a lot but sometimes i felt like sound could get muddy though.  What I'm wondering is if the added clarity i keep reading about the SR325e would that possibly clear up some of the muddiness i felt like i experienced with the 601/80 combo?  If it did I think that'd be a pretty nice combo.


----------



## headhog

headhog said:


> don't expect it to be anything like my ah-d2000.





  
  very correct, i've had the d2k - loved them but eventually moved on.
  
 Quote:


headhog said:


> I don't have high expectations





  
 you could lift 'em maybe a little =P
  
 Are saying i'm going to get rid of my d2000 after hearing the sr225e?


----------



## theHof

Wasn't saying you'd get rid of the D2000, I just did because I started listening to more acoustic music which (i feel) sounds better through Grado.  As much as I love Grado it's not a direct replacement or upgrade from the legendary D2k - not to say one is better than the other.
  
 It just sounded like you weren't expecting much from the Grado, which was sad to me.


----------



## god-bluff

thehof said:


> Hello fellow Grado lovers.  I'm curious what DAP you think would pair up nicest with the Grado SR325e.  I'm leaning most towards the DX50 but the X1 price to performance is really enticing.  Would also consider either version of the X3. What do you think?
> 
> I'll also add that at some point i'd like to add an RSA Tomahawk or P-51 Mustang.  Would any of these be better as a transport?




Don't know about higher end Grados but I love my SR80e driven by my Sony A15. 

Its a pretty low power device (EU reg) but at level 15-20/30 the Gradi (plural) sound very satifying low level listening. My favourite phones from this device at least in a quiet environment! All the little details and dynamics are there. Surprising soundstage and a great tone. As long as you don't want your ears to bleed or are using more demanding high impedence phones a nice little player. 

Obviously my iPod and Voyager amp combo have an edge but similarly good synergy.

Battery life and UI is what seperates this from the Fiios of this world and I prefer to X3 I had.


----------



## bbophead

thehof said:


> Wasn't saying you'd get rid of the D2000, I just did because I started listening to more acoustic music which (i feel) sounds better through Grado.  As much as I love Grado it's not a direct replacement or upgrade from the legendary D2k - not to say one is better than the other.
> 
> It just sounded like you weren't expecting much from the Grado, which was sad to me.


 

 Had the D2K and D7K.  They're CLOSED.  That makes a REAL big difference compared to any Grado. I prefer OPEN.  Liked the low bass on the D7K and that was about it.  YMMV, etc.


----------



## theHof

bbophead said:


> Had the D2K and D7K.  They're CLOSED.  That makes a REAL big difference compared to any Grado. I prefer OPEN.  Liked the low bass on the D7K and that was about it.  YMMV, etc.


 

 The bass was the only thing the D2k the Denons did over the Grados for me also.


----------



## bbophead

thehof said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > Had the D2K and D7K.  They're CLOSED.  That makes a REAL big difference compared to any Grado. I prefer OPEN.  Liked the low bass on the D7K and that was about it.  YMMV, etc.
> ...


 

 Hallehlujah!


----------



## stacker45

bpcans said:


> There's nothing better than waking up with the birds on Sunday morning, firing up the WA6, and listening to some great music through my Grado RS1i's while drinking coffee and reading the paper. Have a great Sunday everyone!


 
  
 This may sound crazy, but I only use my RS1 for critical listening, wich means, no distractions, and eyes closed. For casual listening, I either use my SR80i, my SR80e, or maybe my 35 years old Sennheiser HD400,


----------



## theHof

stacker45 said:


> This may sound crazy, but I only use my RS1 for critical listening, wich means, no distractions, and eyes closed. For casual listening, I either use my SR80i, my SR80e, or maybe my 35 years old Sennheiser HD400,


 

 Have you had any experience with any 325s?  SR325e is in my price range, just curious if you have any notes.


----------



## DarthFader

stacker45 said:


> This may sound crazy, but I only use my RS1 for critical listening, wich means, no distractions, and eyes closed. For casual listening, I either use my SR80i, my SR80e, or maybe my 35 years old Sennheiser HD400,


 

 I back this approach!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

headhog said:


> Should be getting my my first pair grado's sr225e sometime today or tomorrow I don't have high expectations don't expect it to be anything like my ah-d2000. Probably should of went with the 325e but I have OCD I needed the all black to match my CD player and my dx90 the phones should be a decent introduction to the grado sound right?
> 
> Well I hope so



My comparison of the SR225i to the SR325e on 10 acoustic features rated them identically, on all 10. Never happened before, in comparing over three dozen headphones. I then got the SR325i and found it brighter and therefore different from the SR325e (and SR225i).


----------



## theHof

ruthieandjohn said:


> My comparison of the SR225i to the SR325e on 10 acoustic features rated them identically, on all 10. Never happened before, in comparing over three dozen headphones. I then got the SR325i and found it brighter and therefore different from the SR325e (and SR225i).


 
 since they scored the same across the board, what are (if any) differences you came across between the 325e and the 225i?


----------



## stacker45

darthfader said:


> I back this approach!


 
  






thehof said:


> Have you had any experience with any 325s?  SR325e is in my price range, just curious if you have any notes.


 
  
 I have heard the SR325i, but it was a long time ago. I remember that they sounded a bit to bright for my taste. The only thing I can tell you about the SR325e is that from what I've read, they, along with the RS2e, seem to be THE two most appreciated e serie models.
  
 I'm sure that you'll get a response from an SR325e owner.
  
 Oh!, and if you haven't already, you could post your question in the SR325 thread.


----------



## theHof

cool, thank you!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

thehof said:


> since they scored the same across the board, what are (if any) differences you came across between the 325e and the 225i?



I could not hear Any Diiference. I went back three times, at least on the test material. 

Now when I went from the 325e to the 325i, I clearly heard a difference from the 225i.


----------



## theHof

ruthieandjohn said:


> I could not hear Any Diiference. I went back three times, at least on the test material.
> 
> Now when I went from the 325e to the 325i, I clearly heard a difference from the 225i.


 

 that's really interesting.  I know i'm throwing a different model number in here but this makes me want to check out the 225e, I have AudioAdvisor 20 minutes away and obviously the 225i is discontinued.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

thehof said:


> that's really interesting.  I know i'm throwing a different model number in here but this makes me want to check out the 225e, I have AudioAdvisor 20 minutes away and obviously the 225i is discontinued.



SR225i (in gold!) is still available used... I re-bought one just last week on eBay, and there were two others for sale plus two more here on head-fi.org.


----------



## theHof

ruthieandjohn said:


> SR225i (in gold!) is still available used... I re-bought one just last week on eBay, and there were two others for sale plus two more here on head-fi.org.


 

 I am seeing them also, haven't come across a gold one  yet.  But either way it's tough when there's a few 325es on fleabay for $250...  But I am also seeing more praise for the 225i - ah, decisions...


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> SR225i (in gold!) is still available used... I re-bought one just last week on eBay, and there were two others for sale plus two more here on head-fi.org.


 
 Correct me if I'm wrong…the 50th anniversary *325's* are gold.
I don't believe they have ever made the 225's in gold.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

My mistake. I MEANT SR 325i, in gold, available used.


----------



## wormsdriver

Oh, so you're looking at a Grado Sr225e or Sr325e? How does $50 off the price sound? (U.S. only, I think)
  
 Here you go, young Padawan: http://www.head-fi.org/t/770344/livesoundwave-com-and-head-fi-promotion-50-off-orders-of-200-or-more#post_11658698
  






 
  
  
  
 EDIT: Ah man, looks like both the sr225e an 325e are back ordered ...you can still buy them though


----------



## theHof

wormsdriver said:


> Oh, so you're looking at a Grado Sr225e or Sr325e? How does $50 off the price sound? (U.S. only, I think)
> 
> Here you go, young Padawan: http://www.head-fi.org/t/770344/livesoundwave-com-and-head-fi-promotion-50-off-orders-of-200-or-more#post_11658698
> 
> ...


 

 i was really more looking in the used world and there are a few around, maybe not the 225e.  Maybe that says something haha.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I strongly advocate anyone considering between a few options to audition the cans for real before buying. If that's possible, of course.
  
 And then you can never go wrong with Grados! The 225i, 225e, 325is and 325e are all great (while the golden 325i may be a tad too harsh for some people). However I have not seen any model as universally praised as the 325e (I had one myself, and loved it). The 225i, well, I have seen some people being far happier with the 325*is *than the 225i. So if it were up to me, buying the 325e is your safest bet.


----------



## stacker45

When I bought my RA1 two weeks ago, I noticed that they have a serial number. The other amp was number 4XX, and mine started with a letter, it's B123.
  
 Yesterday I sent an e-mail to Grado to ask them what the B stads for, and this is the ''answer'' that they gave me.
  
 Grado, ''There is no reason for the B'', ''it could have been any letter of the alphabet''
  
 Me, ''If there is no reason for the B, why is it there''
  
 Grado, ''Because they wanted to''.
  
 This happened just a few minutes ago, and to be honest, It's very hard for me to stay polite right now. Let's just say that I feel let down, right now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I own 7 pairs of Grados, and 2 amps, so I consider myself a good client. I feel like I just bought a new car, and my salesman waited for me to finish signing the contract, to give me the finger.
  
 So if any of you guys can help me put all of this in perspective, I'm open to your comments, and/or suggestions.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Stands for "Brooklyn," from whence Grado has secured a tree to start making their limited edition GH-1 Heritage Series headphones. 

(I just made that explanation of B for Brooklyn up. Does it help?)

(My RA1 serial number has no B... it is 12402. You are Special!!)


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Stands for "Brooklyn," from whence Grado has secured a tree to start making their limited edition GH-1 Heritage Series headphones.
> 
> (I just made that explanation of B for Brooklyn up. Does it help?)
> 
> (My RA1 serial number has no B... it is 12402. You are Special!!)


 
  
 If a client cares enough about your company to take the time to ask you a question regarding one of your products, don't you think that he, or she deserves an intelligent answer?


----------



## DarthFader

stacker45 said:


> If a client cares enough about your company to take the time to ask you a question regarding one of your products, don't you think that he, or she deserves an intelligent answer?


 

 Two thoughts: Don't expect New Yorkers to be either intelligent or courteous. (Jk to my NYC friends. You know I love you guys).
  
 It really may be that there is no particular reason for the "B." When I read answer, my first thought was that it shows what whimsy Grado has. They don't take themselves too seriously. They do what they feel. And sometimes they feel like using a B for no particular reason.
  
 I wouldn't sweat this one, man.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Ditto the "no sweat" advice.
  
 We have one S/N that is three digits (the first you mentioned), one that starts with a "B," and one that is 5 digits (mine).
  
 Could even be that the assembly boss yells to the last worker on the line, "Hey you need to write a serial number on this RA1" and she picks a number out of the air and pens it in.
  
 Meanwhile, concentrate on the new limited-release headphones... the Grado Heritage (GH-1):
  
 Here is the Brooklyn tree from which the wood cups will be made.  When they are gone, they're GONE!  (Thanks to Grado Dealer Keith Moorman, Overture Audio, Ann Arbor, for sending me this):


----------



## bbophead

ruthieandjohn said:


> Ditto the "no sweat" advice.
> 
> We have one S/N that is three digits (the first you mentioned), one that starts with a "B," and one that is 5 digits (mine).
> 
> ...


 

 Wowzer, dang Wowzer!


----------



## DarthFader

bbophead said:


> Wowzer, dang Wowzer!


 

 That's some big wood!
 (Sorry, couldn't resist).
  
 But actually, you probably couldn't make very many headphones out of that. A couple hundred tops? I'm just guessing.


----------



## bbophead

@ kayandjohn
  
 So. what price will it be and which model will it most closely resemble?
  
  Oh, closer than we are to Grado man.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

$650.  I have asked which model it will most closely resemble (that was not stated in the Grado release I got from Overture Audio / Keith Moorman), and most importantly, whether it will be open, semi-open (like Bushmills), or (aghast!!!)  CLOSED.  I'll let you know what I hear.


----------



## theHof

I'm really just curious and can't find much from searching around but has anyone tried balanced outs on any of the SR line?


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> $650.  I have asked which model it will most closely resemble (that was not stated in the Grado release I got from Overture Audio / Keith Moorman), and most importantly, whether it will be open, semi-open (like Bushmills), or (aghast!!!)  CLOSED.  I'll let you know what I hear.



that's an interesting price, Right between the Rs1 ando Ps500! 
The Ps500e sounds pretty rad, and by most people's account the Rs1e is flawed. 
Can't wait to hear what they come up with!


----------



## bbophead

ruthieandjohn said:


> $650.  I have asked which model it will most closely resemble (that was not stated in the Grado release I got from Overture Audio / Keith Moorman), and most importantly, whether it will be open, semi-open (like Bushmills), or (aghast!!!)  CLOSED.  I'll let you know what I hear.


 

 Thanks for the update.  Please keep us informed.  Appreciate it.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> When I bought my RA1 two weeks ago, I noticed that they have a serial number. The other amp was number 4XX, and mine started with a letter, it's B123.
> So if any of you guys can help me put all of this in perspective, I'm open to your comments, and/or suggestions.


 
*If *your RA-1 is battery powered, maybe the (B) represents this…is it??? 
 Just trying too help.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Ditto the "no sweat" advice.
> 
> We have one S/N that is three digits (the first you mentioned), one that starts with a "B," and one that is 5 digits (mine).
> 
> ...


 
  
 The last two Grado products that I've bought, were my n.o.s. RS1 that were built before 2009 thanks to you, and my RA1 wich seems to be the same as it's always been. I love them both. I'll even be the first one to say that the RA1 is often treated unfaily. 
  
 Before that, I'd bought my beloved SR80e. Unfortunately since then, I have read countless posts about ''Frankensteins'' models, and my position on that is that it's ok for a manufacturer to make changes to an existing model, as long as the consumer is made aware of those changes.
  
 In my opinion, Grado is very lucky, because they have been getting away with a lot lately. If they want to be taken seriously, they have to act accordignly. I mean, if they were willing to put red drivers on i labeled headphones, whose to say that the latest e serie don't have i serie drivers in them. The red drivers was an easy way to differentiate the e, from the i models.
  
 As far as I'm concerned, they're just too unpredictable these days for me to trust them, so, unless I can buy these special edition models from my dealer, meaning that I can verify them before buying, 
  
 Oh!, and what do you think is the purpose of the serial numbers John?.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> *If *your RA-1 is battery powered, maybe the (B) represents this…is it???
> Just trying too help.


 
  
 You know what Joseph, this makes A LOT of sense. I seriously think that you may have nailed it.


----------



## jaywillin

and then there was peace in the valley


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> and then there was peace in the valley


 

...errrr.... mine is also battery powered, but its serial number is a five-digit number with no letters.
  
(turns and runs)


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> and then there was peace in the valley


 
  
 Oh!, I'm still P.O at Grado for giving me some half arse responses, I mean, if Joseph is right, how can they not know this.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> ...errrr.... mine is also battery powered, but its serial number is a five-digit number with no letters.
> 
> (turns and runs)


 
  
 It's possible that Grado came up with this idea recently. That would explain my low number of, B123.
  
 How long have you had your RA1 John?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> It's possible that Grado came up with this idea recently. That would explain my low number of, B123.
> 
> How long have you had your RA1 John?


 

 I bought it second hand here on head-fi.org last November.  I don't know how long its previous owner had it, but I would guess 2 - 3 years.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> ...errrr.... mine is also battery powered, but its serial number is a five-digit number with no letters.
> (turns and runs)


 


stacker45 said:


> You know what Joseph, this makes A LOT of sense. I seriously think that you may have nailed it.


 
 Just a guess, and trying too make some sense of it, I really have no idea.


----------



## DarthFader

Maybe Stacker's underlying frustration stems from the fact that a lot of headphone enthusiasts discount or write off Grado and these sorts of incidents reinforce the negative stereotypes.


----------



## joseph69

Not to disagree with any issues anyone may have with Grado...but when it comes down too it, the main thing IMO is SQ…which Grado DEFINITELY DELIVERS, so I can't complain about anything!


----------



## rx79ez08

stacker45 said:


> When I bought my RA1 two weeks ago, I noticed that they have a serial number. The other amp was number 4XX, and mine started with a letter, it's B123.
> 
> Yesterday I sent an e-mail to Grado to ask them what the B stads for, and this is the ''answer'' that they gave me.
> 
> ...


 

 You have not heard how Stax do serial number on their product have you? Apparently they are complete random, which make dating the headphones a complete pain in the a....


----------



## rovopio

my guess is gh-1 will probably sounds like what people wants from an rs1e...


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> my guess is gh-1 will probably sounds like what people wants from an rs1e...


 
 Mine too.


----------



## wormsdriver

I guess that would be like an Rs1i with a more 3D like soundstage, clearer separation of instruments, a bit fuller sounding midrange, and tighter bass.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   while still essentially sounding like an Rs1i


----------



## whirlwind

I really would not sweat the serial number on your amp, stacker.......it is really irrelevant.....long as the amp sounds nice, what does the number really matter.


----------



## jaywillin

a little wake up music from the mule


----------



## whirlwind

^^ Nice  ^^
  
 Just what the dr. ordered   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 listening, now.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

whirlwind said:


> I really would not sweat the serial number on your amp, stacker.......it is really irrelevant.....long as the amp sounds nice, what does the number really matter.


 
 well serial numbers are for dating, I suppose. If someone says they bought their Prestige i-series NEW in 2013 and the serial number is #1xxx, well, someone definitely lied. This is important for those who limit their buying to 2nd hand goods like me.


----------



## whirlwind

williamleonhart said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I really would not sweat the serial number on your amp, stacker.......it is really irrelevant.....long as the amp sounds nice, what does the number really matter.
> ...


 
 Yeah, I guess so.
  
 You can also tell if something is authentic, but in this case, stacker knows that it is, Grado reps basically hand delivered the amp to him.....also, if you have any trouble with any Grado product, they are very fair as far as fixing it goes , so it just does not seem like a big deal at all to me and I would not lose any sleep over it.
  
 I do know that some folks see it different though.


----------



## wormsdriver

Ha! I think what stacker has a problem with is the manner in which they responded. Over the last few years I have sent my share of emails to Grado, which if you take into account just how many second hand pairs of Grados I've bought, it's no surprise. Anyhow, I learned pretty quickly about the way they respond to emails, but I remember feeling the same as stacker the first couple of emails I sent them as I wasn't sure what to make of their responses! I don't know if this is just a New York thing or what, but *******, What!?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I got over it pretty quickly, and now find their responses kind of amusing. Like Forrest Gump said "...you never know what you're gonna get!"
  
 Oh, and btw, I'm sure there is more than just one person responding to emails (at least I think) as I've had a bit more dialog at times then the usual one liners like stacker got.
  
 In the end, they've taken care of me very well, and I appreciate the fact that they will service their cans waaaaaay past after the warranty ends!


----------



## wormsdriver

oh, btw, my Ra-1 amp serial number is 6xx. It's old and a bit beat up, I've had to resolder the thin cables a couple times back to the 9v battery connectors. takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'!


----------



## XLR8

What is this new gh-1 model? 
Is it in memory of Joseph Grado?
Edit : i would like to reserve one plz.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

xlr8 said:


> What is this new gh-1 model?
> Is it in memory of Joseph Grado?
> Edit : i would like to reserve one plz.



It is a special limited edition of what Grado is calling their "Heritage Series," made from the wood of trees (actually A (1) tree) local to Grado Labs Brooklyn location. 

You should reserve a unit at your local Grado dealer (or if none, try Overture Audio, Ann Arbor, MiI, my local dealer that told me about this, or 4ourears, the Grado online store). Grado has asked dealers to suggest how many they want, as a means of allocating the limited number that they can make from that one tree.


----------



## Matt-Tracker

robm321 said:


> Let the other phones be accurate and technically correct. Let Grado be exciting and fun.




I think it' not even possible to have accurate headphones. Because of the drivers sitting so close to your ears, this already colors the sound coming fron the drivers. Best to have nearfield speakers for accurate representation.


----------



## bbophead

O.K., fans.
  
 http://hypebeast.com/2015/6/the-reason-grado-labs-hasnt-advertised-since-1964


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Hey Ya'll, just took a big step, at least for me, and purchased an Auralic Taurus Mk. 2. Extremely excited, supposed to arrive Monday!!!! I was looking for "One to Rule Them All", hopefully I found it.
  
 So, my beloved Lyr 2, equipped with '75 Voskhods, and coming with a beautiful pair of early '60s Valvos is on the block. That's a couple hundred dollars in tubes, so I was thinking about pricing it at $440.00, any thoughts or interest?
  
 Gonna keep the Uber Bifrost for now, heard through the grapevine that Schiit will be offering trickle down upgrades from the Yggy.


----------



## Unchi

wildcatsare1 said:


> Hey Ya'll, just took a big step, at least for me, and purchased an Auralic Taurus Mk. 2. Extremely excited, supposed to arrive Monday!!!! I was looking for "One to Rule Them All", hopefully I found it.
> 
> So, my beloved Lyr 2, equipped with '75 Voskhods, and coming with a beautiful pair of early '60s Valvos is on the block. That's a couple hundred dollars in tubes, so I was thinking about pricing it at $440.00, any thoughts or interest?
> 
> Gonna keep the Uber Bifrost for now, hard through the grapevine that Schiit will be offering trickle down upgrades from the Yggy.


 
 I call dibs. Thank you.


----------



## swspiers

matt-tracker said:


> I think it' not even possible to have accurate headphones. Because of the drivers sitting so close to your ears, this already colors the sound coming fron the drivers. Best to have nearfield speakers for accurate representation.


 
 I'd love to argue that, but I can't.


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> Hey Ya'll, just took a big step, at least for me, and purchased an Auralic Taurus Mk. 2. Extremely excited, supposed to arrive Monday!!!! I was looking for "One to Rule Them All", hopefully I found it.


 
 Congratulations on your Auralic Taurus MK2!
 Can't wait too hear your impressions.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations on your Auralic Taurus MK2!
> Can't wait too hear your impressions.


 

 After your and Worms (either credit or blame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) postings on GSXs and Grados thought picking up a good SS Amp was the way to go, hopefully it sounds as good as the reviews!


----------



## YtseJamer

joedoe said:


> Is there better bang for your buck for an open back can? Methinks not!


 
  
 X2.
  
 I'm spending more time with my 225e on my head than with the LCD-X...


----------



## joseph69

@kayandjohn
 I called Overture Audio for more info on the GH-1. The salesman placed a call to Grado and Grado said the GH-1 will be a limited production (I wasn't told how many)
 open-back design falling somewhere between the RS-1/RS-2 at the cost of $650.00 and will be shipping in approximately 60-90 days.


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> Ha! I think what stacker has a problem with is the manner in which they responded. Over the last few years I have sent my share of emails to Grado, which if you take into account just how many second hand pairs of Grados I've bought, it's no surprise. Anyhow, I learned pretty quickly about the way they respond to emails, but I remember feeling the same as stacker the first couple of emails I sent them as I wasn't sure what to make of their responses! I don't know if this is just a New York thing or what, but *******, What!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Exactly worms, I think that a company's public relations rep should be both curteous, and he or she should know is product.
  
 I refuse to think that Grado has put a B before the numbers on my RA1 for no reasons. Why?, because only a stupid person does things for no reasons, and I'm pretty shure that the person who wrote it, is not stupid, and did so, for a reason. Joseph's theory that they now use the letter B to differenciate the battery powered RA1 from the A.C models make a lot of sense.
  
 Some peoples think that as long as it sounds good, who cares about the serial number. Well, obviously I do, I like to go to bed at night, a little smarter than when I wake up in the morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 If nobody wanted to go beyond the sound quality, and know more about the products, I probably wouldn't know that my HP1000, are in fact HP2, and that there's also the HP1, and HP3 models. They're all slightly different, and some of them are also worth more than the others. Plus, how can you be lnterested in something, that you don't know exists.
  
 I also wouldn't know that the reason Joseph Grado came out with his HPA-2 amp, is because he upgraded the capacitors in his HPA-1.
  
 Just like I've let you guys know how p.o I was at Grado's rep yesterday, I can also let you know that the person in question wrote me back, and the tone of his message was very respectful.
  
 Thanks guys for putting up with my little outburst, and also, for not putting oïl on the fire. Grado fans, rock!.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> @kayandjohn
> I called Overture Audio for more info on the GH-1. The salesman placed a call to Grado and Grado said the GH-1 will be a limited production (I wasn't told how many)
> open-back design falling somewhere between the RS-1/RS-2 at the cost of $650.00 and will be shipping in approximately 60-90 days.


 

 Thanks... they told me 'a guy from Staten Island" called about them... you from Staten Island?
  
 Also said they are maple.  Thanks!
  
 (Oh, and if they are "between the RS1e and the RS2e", then they will be ABOVE the RS1e and below the RS2e, since the RS1e is viewed as less than the RS1i, and since my "comparison of all Grado headphones" actually had me preferring the RS2i over the RS1i!).


----------



## whirlwind

wildcatsare1 said:


> Hey Ya'll, just took a big step, at least for me, and purchased an Auralic Taurus Mk. 2. Extremely excited, supposed to arrive Monday!!!! I was looking for "One to Rule Them All", hopefully I found it.
> 
> So, my beloved Lyr 2, equipped with '75 Voskhods, and coming with a beautiful pair of early '60s Valvos is on the block. That's a couple hundred dollars in tubes, so I was thinking about pricing it at $440.00, any thoughts or interest?
> 
> Gonna keep the Uber Bifrost for now, heard through the grapevine that Schiit will be offering trickle down upgrades from the Yggy.


 
 Congrats on your new amp!


----------



## Krutsch

stacker45 said:


> Thanks guys for putting up with my little outburst, and also, for not putting oïl on the fire. Grado fans, rock!.


 
  
 Good. So, now that we are past the serial number issue, how does it sound?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

bbophead said:


> O.K., fans.
> 
> http://hypebeast.com/2015/6/the-reason-grado-labs-hasnt-advertised-since-1964


 
 (just got done wiping the drool off my keyboard that seeing the Grado Labs factory and those SR80e headphones caused!)
  
 OK... research problem:  John Grado said "I use 30 sec snippets from three albums to check Grado headphones.  They are just burned into my head.  They are Eric Clapton, "Unplugged," Duke Ellington, and Ella Fitzgerald."
  
 What are the actual album SONGS that he uses?
  
 Hint:  The Eric Clapton one is "Before You Accuse Me."
  
 What are the other two (Ellington's and Fitzgerald's)?


----------



## Eric510

ruthieandjohn said:


> Thanks... they told me 'a guy from Staten Island" called about them... you from Staten Island?
> 
> Also said they are maple.  Thanks!
> 
> (Oh, and if they are "between the RS1e and the RS2e", then they will be ABOVE the RS1e and below the RS2e, since the RS1e is viewed as less than the RS1i, and since my "comparison of all Grado headphones" actually had me preferring the RS2i over the RS1i!).


 

 I sent an email directly to Richard Grado... I believe he manages the Staten Island store. He said they're still figuring out how sales of the GH-1 will play out. He said he'd keep me posted...


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Thanks... they told me 'a guy from Staten Island" called about them... you from Staten Island?
> Also said they are maple.  Thanks!
> 
> (Oh, and if they are "between the RS1e and the RS2e", then they will be ABOVE the RS1e and below the RS2e, since the RS1e is viewed as less than the RS1i, and since my "comparison of all Grado headphones" actually had me preferring the RS2i over the RS1i!).


 
 Yes, that was me, thanks too you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 And yes, I forgot to mention they will be made from a Maple tree. 
 I also placed an order for them as well so I don't miss out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I could have placed an order from an authorized Grado dealer in N.Y.S. but this way I pay no tax.
 Thanks again for the tip!


----------



## Eric510

joseph69 said:


> Yes, that was me, thanks too you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You're from Staten Island?! I'm from Staten Island!


----------



## joseph69

eric510 said:


> I sent an email directly to Richard Grado... I believe he manages the Staten Island store. He said they're still figuring out how sales of the GH-1 will play out. He said he'd keep me posted...


 
 There is no authorized Grado dealer in Staten Island. Did he say where in S.I.???
 As a matter of fact, there are no Hi-Fi shops here at all…the only places we have are
 Best Buy & P.C. Richards and Radio Shack for electronics.


----------



## bbophead

ruthieandjohn said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > O.K., fans.
> ...


 

 Can't help you.  Never got the ol' long distance mind reading thing mastered.  Email might work.


----------



## jaywillin

wildcatsare1 said:


> Hey Ya'll, just took a big step, at least for me, and purchased an Auralic Taurus Mk. 2. Extremely excited, supposed to arrive Monday!!!! I was looking for "One to Rule Them All", hopefully I found it.
> 
> So, my beloved Lyr 2, equipped with '75 Voskhods, and coming with a beautiful pair of early '60s Valvos is on the block. That's a couple hundred dollars in tubes, so I was thinking about pricing it at $440.00, any thoughts or interest?
> 
> Gonna keep the Uber Bifrost for now, heard through the grapevine that Schiit will be offering trickle down upgrades from the Yggy.


 
 well i'll be !


----------



## Eric510

joseph69 said:


> There is no authorized Grado dealer in Staten Island. Did he say where in S.I.???
> As a matter of fact, there are no Hi-Fi shops here at all…the only places we have are
> Best Buy & P.C. Richards and Radio Shack for electronics.


 

 I was as shocked as you are! I'm FROM Staten Island, though, now live in Brooklyn (not too far from Grado Labs, actually).
  
 Anyhow - when I saw Richard's signature reference an address on Willow Ave., I lost my schiit. I made some stupid remark about stopping by the shop the next time I visit my mother... He hasn't said NOT to stop by so... I'm gonna stop by!


----------



## joseph69

eric510 said:


> You're from Staten Island?! I'm from Staten Island!


 
 Sorry too hear this.
 Yes, I'm from here also, but I can't tell you where I'm located…I don't trust anyone from this Stinkin Island…I'm sure you know what mean…this place is filled with nothing but wanna be's and junkie pill heads…what a shame. I'm embarrassed to even say I live here these days, and I've lived here since moving from Brooklyn back in 1979…when it was very different here.


----------



## Eric510

joseph69 said:


> Sorry too hear this.
> Yes, I'm from here also, but I can't tell you where I'm located…I don't trust anyone from this Stinkin Island…I'm sure you know what mean…this place is filled with nothing but wanna be's and junkie pill heads…what a shame. I'm embarrassed to even say I live here these days, and I've lived here since moving from Brooklyn back in 1979…when it was very different here.


 

 Yep, yep... I hear ya. I got out back in 1999, and never looked back. I visit my mom from time to time, of course.


----------



## Eric510

joseph69 said:


> Yes, that was me, thanks too you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Maple's a soft wood, right? Hope it'll hold up.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Yes, that was me, thanks too you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hey, I LOVE it when folks use Overture Audio.  No affiliation with them, just really like them!


----------



## joseph69

eric510 said:


> Maple's a soft wood, right? Hope it'll hold up.


 
 Maple is a hard wood.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Hey, I LOVE it when folks use Overture Audio.  No affiliation with them, just really like them!


 
  I spoke with a guy named Tim, forgot his last name, but he sounds like a great guy and immediately got back to me with the info.


----------



## JoeDoe

stacker45 said:


> When I bought my RA1 two weeks ago, I noticed that they have a serial number. The other amp was number 4XX, and mine started with a letter, it's B123.
> 
> Yesterday I sent an e-mail to Grado to ask them what the B stads for, and this is the ''answer'' that they gave me.
> 
> ...




I empathize with you man. I've owned more than a dozen Grado products and every time I've ever emailed with a question or request, all responses have always been terse, annoyed, and discourteous. If their product wasn't so solid, I'd mention their gross customer service more!


----------



## Eric510

joseph69 said:


> Maple is a hard wood.



Aah cool. Got my woods mixed up. 
So bummed I missed the boat on the bushmills... I ain't missin' this one.


----------



## wormsdriver

I email Todd @TTVJ this morning since I've bought a few cans from him (ps500e, ps1000) to name a couple.
His website now has the pre-order open for the gh-1 so I'll be ordering from him.
Also, ttvj sold the Hf-1, Hf-2 exclusively and I think I remember reading even a few Ps-1? Not sure. 
I'm hoping he'll get em first. >


----------



## XLR8

wormsdriver said:


> I email Todd @TTVJ this morning since I've bought a few cans from him (ps500e, ps1000) to name a couple.
> His website now has the pre-order open for the gh-1 so I'll be ordering from him.
> Also, ttvj sold the Hf-1, Hf-2 exclusively and I think I remember reading even a few Ps-1? Not sure.
> I'm hoping he'll get em first. >




Same here... I am overseas & am hoping i can get in queue get int'l shipping and wait for these to compliment my limited edition HF2 which i really really enjoy. Someone said they are open cup meaning like grill? Any ideas on size of cups and obviously maple wood. Will be interesting how this wood compares against mahogany. I think bushmills were maple or some fermented spirit wood think whisky..


----------



## whirlwind

After everybody in this thread gets them....Grado will be sold out


----------



## wormsdriver

Man, I thought I was done with preorders, but I'll have to make an exception with this one.
Did I mention I hate preorders? Having $650 of my hard earned money for 2-3 months just sitting there while there's some many other goodies out there to be had is painful! 

Actually, there's only a couple things I want, but they sure are expensive!


----------



## DarthFader

joedoe said:


> I empathize with you man. I've owned more than a dozen Grado products and every time I've ever emailed with a question or request, all responses have always been terse, annoyed, and discourteous. If their product wasn't so solid, I'd mention their gross customer service more!


 
  
 Again, it's New York. What are you really expecting? 
  
(and again, to our NYC head-fiers: Just kidding. I have nothing but love for you guys).


----------



## XLR8

wormsdriver said:


> Man, I thought I was done with preorders, but I'll have to make an exception with this one.
> Did I mention I hate preorders? Having $650 of my hard earned money for 2-3 months just sitting there while there's some many other goodies out there to be had is painful!
> 
> Actually, there's only a couple things I want, but they sure are expensive!




Yeah very $$$ certainly hope they are better than rs1e.


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> Man, I thought I was done with preorders, but I'll have to make an exception with this one.
> Did I mention I hate preorders? Having $650 of my hard earned money for 2-3 months just sitting there while there's some many other goodies out there to be had is painful!
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ha ha....yeah, I hear you.


----------



## joseph69

eric510 said:


> Aah cool. Got my woods mixed up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I had the Bushmills-X, but sold them, I just wanted too hear how they sounded and they sounded nice, but at the time I had 4 Grado's (and still do) so I let them go. I'm already in on the GH-1's, just waiting for delivery when they come out.
  


wormsdriver said:


> I email Todd @TTVJ this morning since I've bought a few cans from him (ps500e, ps1000) to name a couple.
> His website now has the pre-order open for the gh-1 so I'll be ordering from him.
> Also, ttvj sold the Hf-1, Hf-2 exclusively and I think I remember reading even a few Ps-1? Not sure.
> I'm hoping he'll get em first. >


 
 You know, I never even thought about TTVJ.
  


xlr8 said:


> Yeah very $$$ certainly hope they are better than rs1e.


 
 From what the concensus is…they better be or I will be totally disgusted because the last thing I needed was another pair of HP's.


----------



## XLR8

joseph69 said:


> From what the concensus is…they better be or I will be totally disgusted because the last thing I needed was another pair of HP's.


 
 Well, let us hope some more news about them leaks.. cause we are an eager group of enthusiasts and don't like to be let down


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> Well, let us hope some more news about them leaks.. cause we are an eager group of enthusiasts and don't like to be let down


 
 Plus I already placed an order for them.


----------



## stacker45

krutsch said:


> Good. So, now that we are past the serial number issue, how does it sound?


 
  
 It sounds very good. Not surprisignely, it pairs very well with the vintage, and classic  RS1. Yesterday I compared the RA1 with the HPA-2. They have a similar sound signature, from bass to treble, however I found that the HPA-2 has slightly better Imaging and soundstage depth.
  
 Tonight, I'm going to pit the RA1 against the overachiever BSG tin C-Moy. To be fair though I'll have to put back the JRC-4556 OP Amp, (same as RA1), back into the BSG, wich is currently running a OPA-2227.
  
 This should be interresting.


----------



## stacker45

joedoe said:


> I empathize with you man. I've owned more than a dozen Grado products and every time I've ever emailed with a question or request, all responses have always been terse, annoyed, and discourteous. If their product wasn't so solid, I'd mention their gross customer service more!


 
  
 I don't even want to tally up how much I've spent on Grado products over the years, but I'm pretty sure that I could've bought a new motorcycle,  so it's especially frustrating when you feel like a nobody.
  
 With every little and not so little defects, I have learned not to examine any Grado products too closely. Now I guess I have to learn to deal with the short, and not so sweet answers from their P.R people.
  
 We're living in an age where words can travel very fast, so you better make sure that these words are good ones, because a cocky attitude will get you nowhere fast with the interweb.
  
 The story did end on a positive note though.


----------



## stacker45

xlr8 said:


> Yeah very $$$ certainly hope they are better than rs1e.


 
  
 I hope I'm wrong but I've that since Grado is having a hard time moving the RS1e,(thanks to the interweb
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), they have renamed them GH-1.


wormsdriver said:


> I email Todd @TTVJ this morning since I've bought a few cans from him (ps500e, ps1000) to name a couple.
> His website now has the pre-order open for the gh-1 so I'll be ordering from him.
> Also, ttvj sold the Hf-1, Hf-2 exclusively and I think I remember reading even a few Ps-1? Not sure.
> I'm hoping he'll get em first. >


 
  
 From what I have read, the PS-1 was exclusively sold on the German market.


----------



## Matt-Tracker

swspiers said:


> I'd love to argue that, but I can't.


 

 I was just speaking from experience. Wasn't meant to be a statement.
  
 Try equalizing and mixing raw recorded drums with a pair of headphones you think are the flattest and most accurate for reproducing sound. Then take that impression of your perfect mix and play the mix over a pair of studio-monitors or any speakers actually (just not hp's).. It's what I did and never got it right. From that moment I could never get aught up in all the headphone hype.


----------



## XLR8

stacker45 said:
			
		

> I hope I'm wrong but I've that since Grado is having a hard time moving the RS1e,(thanks to the interweb ), they have renamed them GH-1.




You are kidding me right?


----------



## wormsdriver

xlr8 said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha! Oh man, this would totally suck if Grado did this to us!!  



@stacker45, I've read at least a few times where apparently TTVJ had a few Ps1's for sale, here's one example: http://www.head-fi.org/t/740207/the-famous-and-rare-grado-ps-1-headphones


----------



## Wildcatsare1

wormsdriver said:


> haha! Oh man, this would totally suck if Grado did this to us!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 A little sanding, a new finish, wa-la, you have the new "thin" cup, walnut, GH-1!
  
 I also have read Todd (TTVJ) had some PH-1's, he is very tight with the Grado Clan. My PS500e are from TTVJ, he is a great Dealer, excellent customer service, and all around good guy!


----------



## wormsdriver

Yes sir, excellent service and I've gotten some good deals too.

Btw, congrats on your new amp! I was looking at one yesterday for like $1300 on here and was very tempted, but I really can't complain with the Gs-1 and the Mad Ear, I do however want a different dac.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I'd much rather see Grado rename the RS1e into something else (and reduce its price) and bring back the RS1i (or something similar to it)


----------



## Wildcatsare1

wormsdriver said:


> Yes sir, excellent service and I've gotten some good deals too.
> 
> Btw, congrats on your new amp! I was looking at one yesterday for like $1300 on here and was very tempted, but I really can't complain with the Gs-1 and the Mad Ear, I do however want a different dac.


 

 True, you already have a couple of great amps in the house!
  
 Isn't the PS Audio DL III one of their last ones with the PCM63 Chipset? That's supposed to be a great DAC, guess there is a Yggy in your future!


----------



## wormsdriver

Yeah. I was looking real hard at the Yggy, but I might go for a Hugo instead. It fits my needs better and it's still about $700 less than Yggy. 
I'll do some reading tonight and see what I can learn about it. 
I have the Concerto HP right now and I've been really happy with it's price, performance, functionality. I'd have no problem recommending it as it performs at the $1000 dac + amp, no doubt. If the Hugo is even better, which by all accounts should be, then it's a winner in my book!


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I hope I'm wrong but I've that since Grado is having a hard time moving the RS1e,(thanks to the interweb
> 
> 
> 
> ), they have renamed them GH-1.


 
  I really hope this isn't true and your only joking?
 If not, these will be returned immediately, and that would be an unforgiving thing too do.
  
 Quote:


wormsdriver said:


> Yes sir, excellent service and I've gotten some good deals too.
> Btw, congrats on your new amp! I was looking at one yesterday for like $1300 on here and was very tempted, *but I really can't complain with the Gs-1* and the Mad Ear, I do however want a different dac.


 
 Your not kidding!
 Wish I could say the same for the MAD from experience and not others experience, but unfortunately I didn't have mine long enough too find out…but from its reputation and the short time I did spend with it, I'm sure I would have enjoyed the MAD also.


----------



## gefski

wildcatsare1 said:


> Hey Ya'll, just took a big step, at least for me, and purchased an Auralic Taurus Mk. 2. Extremely excited, supposed to arrive Monday!!!! I was looking for "One to Rule Them All", hopefully I found it.




Hmmm...what I've heard is that it drives anything, and has an absolutely real and organic presence with anything it drives. Hopefully it is just that!


----------



## wormsdriver

gefski said:


> wildcatsare1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Ya'll, just took a big step, at least for me, and purchased an Auralic Taurus Mk. 2. Extremely excited, supposed to arrive Monday!!!! I was looking for "One to Rule Them All", hopefully I found it.
> ...


 
 should be great with the ps1000. Also , the bifrost uber has really good synergy with the ps1000 IMO, so should be a killer combo, CONGRATS!


----------



## swspiers

matt-tracker said:


> I was just speaking from experience. Wasn't meant to be a statement.
> 
> Try equalizing and mixing raw recorded drums with a pair of headphones you think are the flattest and most accurate for reproducing sound. Then take that impression of your perfect mix and play the mix over a pair of studio-monitors or any speakers actually (just not hp's).. It's what I did and never got it right. From that moment I could never get aught up in all the headphone hype.


 
 Actually, it is a statement, and a legitimate one.
  
 However, I am caught up in the headphone hype, mostly because they're still cheaper than TOTL speakers


----------



## rovopio

I just googled the used price of grado PS-1. Is it a given that every Grado Limited Edition will always going to hike up in price after it's gone for some time?
Or is that just a unique case of the PS-1?


----------



## whirlwind

wildcatsare1 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Yes sir, excellent service and I've gotten some good deals too.
> ...


 
 Yeah, a big congrats to you on your amp Wildcatsare....I think you made a great choice....me thinks you will love it!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

And I'm just sitting here with all my amps and dacs, nothing costs more than $100...


----------



## wormsdriver

rovopio said:


> I just googled the used price of grado PS-1. Is it a given that every Grado Limited Edition will always going to hike up in price after it's gone for some time?
> Or is that just a unique case of the PS-1?


 
 if they were REALLY good to begin with, then yes. The Ps-1, the Joseph Grado cans, and the Vintage Rs-1 with wooden box and pink drivers would top the list (although not special edition, I know). Others like the Hf-1 and Hf-2 not too much, but they did maintain their value or slightly increased. the Bushmills also will go for at least 50% more of what it originally cost, IMO.
  
 No telling on these new Heritage cans though, I guess as long as they perform competitively at their price point then they'll be ok, IMO.


----------



## wormsdriver

so just outta curiosity. *Anybody here use a Chord Hugo with their Grados???*




  
 I was thinking about an Yggy, but now I'm more inclined to get a Hugo since it's very versatile and I could use it both a home and at work, plus I can get a new one for $700+ less than an Yggy...


----------



## Bengkia369

wormsdriver said:


> so just outta curiosity. *Anybody here use a Chord Hugo with their Grados???*
> 
> I was thinking about an Yggy, but now I'm more inclined to get a Hugo since it's very versatile and I could use it both a home and at work, plus I can get a new one for $700+ less than an Yggy...




I'm using Chord Hugo as a DAC to Pathos Aurium Headphone amp for my Grado GS1000e and PS500. Love it!


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> And I'm just sitting here with all my amps and dacs, nothing costs more than $100...


 
 Thats great if you enjoy what your hearing…your way ahead of the game!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Thanks @wormsdriver and @whirlwind I am looking forward to listening, Monday can't come soon enough. I just I don't end up with an expensive US Customs duty to pay, I had forgotten about that.
  
@whirlwind  I am in Kentucky, your in Ohio, maybe we can set up a mini-meet in Louisville and compare your Mad Ear + and the Taurus!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

joseph69 said:


> Thats great if you enjoy what your hearing…your way ahead of the game!



 
 I do enjoy what I hear hugely... But I'm always pondering about the PS1000, the HP1000 and those expensive amp dacs. 3 years ago you could say I was perfectly happy with my MS1. Upon listening to the 325is I knew I was not. It's hard to feel peace being an "audiophile" lol


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

bengkia369 said:


> I'm using Chord Hugo as a DAC to Pathos Aurium Headphone amp for my Grado GS1000e and PS500. Love it!


 
 How much of an improvement do you think the GS1k is from the PS500?


----------



## JamesBr

joseph69 said:


> Thats great if you enjoy what your hearing…your way ahead of the game!


 
  
 That's my philosophy as well, too commercial and you pay for the brand. There are good items not well know but with high quality!


----------



## DaemonSire

williamleonhart said:


> How much of an improvement do you think the GS1k is from the PS500?


 
 I'm interested in this too


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> I do enjoy what I hear hugely... But I'm always pondering about the PS1000, the HP1000 and those expensive amp dacs. 3 years ago you could say I was perfectly happy with my MS1. Upon listening to the 325is I knew I was not. It's hard to feel peace being an "audiophile" lol


 
 Unfortunately your right, but I still enjoy all the Grado models I own, and the inexpensive Schiit M/M combo for my desktop.
  


jamesbr said:


> That's my philosophy as well, too commercial and you pay for the brand. There are good items not well know but with high quality!


 
 Without a doubt!


----------



## stacker45

xlr8 said:


> You are kidding me right?


 
  
 Yes and no, yes, because I made it up, and no, because these days I'm not putting anything past Grado.
  
 I think that we can safely say that because words travel fast on the interweb, and in the RS1e's case, the words aren't very good, therefore I'm assuming that sales aren't good either. And it's probably going to get worse as time goes by, and word spreads.
  
 There's also the fact that they're supposed to be the next closest model from the RS1e, coincidence!, I don't know. 
  
 Ther's also the question of timing, I mean, the GH-1 are coming out a few weeks, or months after the sh&t has it the fan with the RS1e.
  
 When I bought my SR80e, the red drivers made it easy to verify that they were the real thing, but now that some, if not all models don't have the red drivers anymore, who's to say that these headphones don't have the ''old'' i serie's drivers. I'm sure that you remember the Grado D.G edition, if these weren't renamed GS1000, what were they?. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Finally, I just want to say that, I'm truly hoping that I'm wrong about this, but I can't help it, I'm very skeptical by nature.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Yes and no, yes, because I made it up, and no, because these days I'm not putting anything past Grado.
> 
> I think that we can safely say that because words travel fast on the interweb, and in the RS1e's case, the words aren't very good, therefore I'm assuming that sales aren't good either. And it's probably going to get worse as time goes by, and word spreads.
> 
> ...


 

 Seems to me pretty hard to turn the red mahogany wood color of the RS1e into the blond maple wood color of the GH-1!


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> haha! Oh man, this would totally suck if Grado did this to us!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You're right, I guess a few PS-1 made their way back to our shores.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Seems to me pretty hard to turn the red mahogany wood color of the RS1e into the blond maple wood color of the GH-1!


 
  
 The RS1e are already ''blond maple wood color''.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> The RS1e are already ''blond maple wood color''.


 

 Ha!  I didn't realize it.  I thought they were the deeper reddish like the RS1i.  But it makes sense, since my GS1000e wood is also that blond maple color.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Ha!  I didn't realize it.  I thought they were the deeper reddish like the RS1i.  But it makes sense, since my GS1000e wood is also that blond maple color.


 
  
 Don't worry John, Grado has thought of everything.


----------



## XLR8

stacker45 said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > You are kidding me right?
> ...


 

 It's definitely plausible what you are saying but let's hope your theory is wrong for the sake of the Grado community. 
 I also think Grado should stop these Frankenstein models and be done with this use old stock in new headphones. It sets a bad standard for 2 reasons.
  
 1. The purchaser is not guaranteed what they will receive especially when buying during this transition phase.
 2. The audio quality is hybrid in nature in that using an older last generation driver with new cups and vice versa does not necessarily guarantee a sound signature that is current for the new series model.
  
 It's understandable why _they_ do it from an economic point of view but I think it sets a dangerous precedent for the community and audiophile.


----------



## whirlwind

wildcatsare1 said:


> Thanks @wormsdriver and @whirlwind I am looking forward to listening, Monday can't come soon enough. I just I don't end up with an expensive US Customs duty to pay, I had forgotten about that.
> 
> @whirlwind  I am in Kentucky, your in Ohio, maybe we can set up a mini-meet in Louisville and compare your Mad Ear + and the Taurus!


 
 If I could find the time, that would be fun, I should have another amp pretty soon too.


----------



## XLR8

stacker45 said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to me pretty hard to turn the red mahogany wood color of the RS1e into the blond maple wood color of the GH-1!
> ...


 
 Talking about wood color here are my infamous Grado RS1i's - SR80's - + reverse quarter mod HD414 Sennheisers...... Talk about Frankensteins... LoL

  
 PS- They sound Delish.....


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > You are kidding me right?
> ...


 
 That would be terrible.....do not even think it stacker.....


----------



## stacker45

xlr8 said:


> It's definitely plausible what you are saying but let's hope your theory is wrong for the sake of the Grado community.
> I also think Grado should stop these Frankenstein models and be done with this use old stock in new headphones. It sets a bad standard for 2 reasons.
> 
> 1. The purchaser is not guaranteed what they will receive especially when buying during this transition phase.
> ...


 
  
 I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one that doesn't like how Grado has been conducting their buisness lately.
  
 I also think that instead of trying to impress the FB communitty, by coming out with headphones made with the Brooklyn factory's old wooden toilet seats, they should start by trying to produce at least two identical pairs of headphones from their regular product line.
  
 If, for some reason, they insist on keeping producing ''Frankensteins'', their cutomers should be made aware of what they are buying, and the headphones should also be priced accordingly.
  
 Speaking of FB, I just thought of something, the few times that I've checked out Grado Labs on FB, I remember seeing posts by Jonathan Grado, I wonder why he doesn't let himself know here on Head-Fi. I said let himself known, because I'm pretty sure that he comes to visit us sometimes.


----------



## stacker45

whirlwind said:


> That would be terrible.....do not even think it stacker.....


 
  
 Grado is making it very hard for me not to...and, like I've said, I'm skeptical by nature.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

whirlwind said:


> If I could find the time, that would be fun, I should have another amp pretty soon too.




What are you getting? Several of the Guys came to the Nashville Meet from Cinncy.


----------



## bbophead

stacker45 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > That would be terrible.....do not even think it stacker.....
> ...


 

 You could always move on.


----------



## XLR8

stacker45 said:


> Speaking of FB, I just thought of something, the few times that I've checked out Grado Labs on FB, I remember seeing posts by Jonathan Grado, I wonder why he doesn't let himself know here on Head-Fi. I said let himself known, because I'm pretty sure that he comes to visit us sometimes.


 
 What is FB? facebook?
 I guess I am old skool logic....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 No question about it...they are watching us...


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Then I'd like to express my huge disappointment on the RS1e... 


By the way does anyone here know where to find the drawings so that I can make wood cups for my 325is?


----------



## XLR8

Just a quick question out there to the grado fans.
I noticed that in my recent grado acquisition I became very choosy with the wood grain + color...(yes I love that tan mahogany classic if you must know)

To those aficionados out there how many of you choose selectively a certain type of wood grain or am I going Grado insane?
LoL


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> Yes, that was me, thanks too you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Can I ask did you call them or e-mail them?
 How did you and John and Eric510 that lives in the US seems to get great informative answers from Grado while International buyers like Stacker and I got a one sentence-ish response?
 Is it because you guys used Telephone and the other used e-mail?
  
 I've e-mailed Grado three times , thanking Grado on how their products personally affect my life, the second was the possibility of fixing my sr60, and the third question about the 325e wood storage. And all three times their response was short.
  
 Without going into any details, the first time I e-mailed them to thank them for their products, the response I got was bad. In the grand scale of things my experience with Shure was worse (involving blatant lies), so I write the Grado experience off.
 On top of that, I do love my Grados and their products has affected my life so much as the tools for music so I took it as an isolated incident. On a positive note, I do want to get great answers from them also, hence the question.
 I hope one day I got the chance to tell the people-in-charge in person how much Grado meant to me. Because that e-mail I wrote them I'm 99% sure went nowhere except to the particular person who read and replied to me and somewhat told me off.
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> (just got done wiping the drool off my keyboard that seeing the Grado Labs factory and those SR80e headphones caused!)
> 
> OK... research problem:  John Grado said "I use 30 sec snippets from three albums to check Grado headphones.  They are just burned into my head.  They are Eric Clapton, "Unplugged," Duke Ellington, and Ella Fitzgerald."
> 
> ...


 
  
 Have you managed to find which Duke Ellington's and Ella Fitzgerald's song was used by John Grado...?
 Also, how is the beta-testing for he-1000 going John? Does it replaced your favorite Grado as THE tool for music for you?


----------



## whirlwind

wildcatsare1 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > If I could find the time, that would be fun, I should have another amp pretty soon too.
> ...


 
 Glenn is making me an amp..kind of a tube rollers dream amp so to speak, it will be an OTL.
  
 I would love to hit that Nashville meet....Jay asked me once and I would love to meet some of you guys....but Nashville is just a bit too long of a drive for me.


----------



## wormsdriver

> Originally Posted by *XLR8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Talking about wood color here are my infamous Grado RS1i's - SR80's - + reverse quarter mod HD414 Sennheisers...... Talk about Frankensteins... LoL
> 
> ...


 
 where did you house the Rs1 drivers??


----------



## jaywillin

watch the whole thing !!  this chick can play, (and sing), and she's not hard to look at either , lol


----------



## saba

hey guys
 i check out grado site and i c Statement headphone!
  
what dose Statement headphone mean?
thnx


----------



## wormsdriver

saba said:


> hey guys
> i check out grado site and i c Statement headphone!
> 
> what dose Statement headphone mean?
> thnx


 
 Gs1000e


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> watch the whole thing !!  this chick can play, (and sing), and she's not hard to look at either , lol




 Yup....she can really play....I like her a lot.
  
 I have a couple albums

  

  
  
 A couple of weeks ago when they had the big 70% off all albums at "The Shop"....I went on a quest to find some good female blues players.
  
 Got albums from all of the following
  
 Tedeschi Trucks - Jay, I am sure you own all of these...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Joanne Shaw
  
 Ana Popovic
  
 Samantha Fish
  
 Orianthi
  
 Erja Lyytinen - A lady from Finland who can really play!  Songs From the road Is Great Stuff!
  
 Kelly Richey
  
 Sue Foley
  
 Debbie Davis
  
 Joanna Connor
  
 I have not listened to all of these yet....still making my way thru them though
  
 Yep, this must have been the weekend I downloaded over 100 new albums


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Yup....she can really play....I like her a lot.
> 
> I have a couple albums
> 
> ...


 
 you were a busy man


----------



## whirlwind

Yeah, my ISP loved me that weekend....lol


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

10 Blues female guitarist-singers? My ISP's gonna love me this weekend!


----------



## saba

wormsdriver said:


> Gs1000e


 
 i know that model
 gs 1000e use for enjoy music or pro use?


----------



## wormsdriver

saba said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Gs1000e
> ...


 
 heck, that's up to the buyer really. I'd say it's mostly a consumer product since it is very sensitive and easily driven by just about anything with a headphone out, but could also be used for a pro application.


----------



## Eric510

rovopio said:


> Can I ask did you call them or e-mail them?
> How did you and John and Eric510 that lives in the US seems to get great informative answers from Grado while International buyers like Stacker and I got a one sentence-ish response?
> Is it because you guys used Telephone and the other used e-mail?
> 
> ...



As someone who can be a bit long winded himself, i wouldn't get too bummed about this. Your Probably right to assume your email went nowhere... And the person who replied was probably a tech person fielding the "contact us", and "support" inbox. It's no excuse but, they probably get a ton of email a day, and took your nice email as a chance to quickly respond move on to the next. It's much like Schiit email support, I'm guessing. Their responses are super short, usually spot on, and I appreciate that (then again, I AM a New Yorker). Also worth noting, I managed to email an actual Grado. I'm guessing their level of customer service is much higher then someone that simply works for them. Again, that shouldn't be an excuse but... If someone emailed me about something with my last name attached to it, I'd make sure I responded graciously and thoroughly. I think most would.


----------



## rovopio

eric510 said:


> As someone who can be a bit long winded himself, i wouldn't get too bummed about this. Your Probably right to assume your email went nowhere... And the person who replied was probably a tech person fielding the "contact us", and "support" inbox. It's no excuse but, they probably get a ton of email a day, and took your nice email as a chance to quickly respond move on to the next. It's much like Schiit email support, I'm guessing. Their responses are super short, usually spot on, and I appreciate that (then again, I AM a New Yorker). Also worth noting, I managed to email an actual Grado. I'm guessing their level of customer service is much higher then someone that simply works for them. Again, that shouldn't be an excuse but... If someone emailed me about something with my last name attached to it, I'd make sure I responded graciously and thoroughly. I think most would.


 
  
 I was aware that there were comments on Schiit thread about Nick's short answers. Nick from Schiit is answering questions. The Grado employee basically told me off and somewhat saying that my e-mail was useless and a waste of time.
 That I should never e-mail them again unless I have questions and should I have questions, in the future I should go through the APAC Regional Distributor instead. That was my first and only e-mail on the subject of thanking them. The context was not because I e-mailed them back and forth or anything.
  
 Again, my experience with Shure was incomparably worse. So while I do have an ax to grind with Shure and continually badmouthing them, I still love my Grados and I consider what happened as an isolated incidents.
  
 I am a little curious about how great their domestic customer services though. Is it because of phone calls vs. e-mails? Or is it domestic vs. international?
 How about you Eric510? Was there any special pipeline or contacts you went through to have been able to e-mail an actual Grado? Or did you use the normal channel and just happened to be that your e-mail was read by a Grado family member?


----------



## Eric510

rovopio said:


> I was aware that there were comments on Schiit thread about Nick's short answers. Nick from Schiit is answering questions. The Grado employee basically told me off and somewhat saying that my e-mail was useless and a waste of time.
> That I should never e-mail them again unless I have questions and should I have questions, in the future I should go through the APAC Regional Distributor instead. That was my first and only e-mail on the subject of thanking them. The context was not because I e-mailed them back and forth or anything.
> 
> Again, my experience with Shure was incomparably worse. So while I do have an ax to grind with Shure and continually badmouthing them, I still love my Grados and I consider what happened as an isolated incidents.
> ...



That stinks, dude. :/
I just randomly got a response from one of the Grado's. I've got no special contacts.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

whirlwind said:


> Glenn is making me an amp..kind of a tube rollers dream amp so to speak, it will be an OTL.
> 
> I would love to hit that Nashville meet....Jay asked me once and I would love to meet some of you guys....but Nashville is just a bit too long of a drive for me.




What tubes is Glenn building it around, sounds uber cool!!! 

Are you going to add an HD800 to the stable?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

^^Mike, the first time I called they handed the phone to John, I started gushing like a teenage girl, he was like yeah-yeah, wadda ya want...threw me off a little then remembered when I lived in Jersey and worked in the city. He's busy and doesn't have a lot of time for chit chat, so when I call now, I keep it short.


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> Can I ask did you call them or e-mail them?
> How did you and John and Eric510 that lives in the US seems to get great informative answers from Grado while International buyers like Stacker and I got a one sentence-ish response?
> Is it because you guys used Telephone and the other used e-mail?


 
 It wasn't Grado I contacted, it was Overture Audio I contacted by telephone, who then contacted Grado and relayed the info too me by telephone. I must say, I have contacted Grado plenty of times in the past by e-mail and they have been nothing but a pleasure to deal with . They responded to my e-mails very promptly and were very courteous…they even let me come to the factory in Brooklyn once to pick up a pair of (G) cushions…so maybe they just don't like you…totally joking. 



 




  


eric510 said:


> It's much like Schiit email support, I'm guessing. Their responses are super short, usually spot on, and I appreciate that (then again, I AM a New Yorker).


 
 I'm not thrilled with Schiit's response's…at all!
 I feel like they think their Schiit doesn't stink, which makes me not want too do business with them, and I haven't since this experience, and most probably never will…and I'm a New Yorker also.


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> It wasn't Grado I contacted, it was Overture Audio I contacted by telephone, who then contacted Grado and relayed the info too me by telephone. I must say, I have contacted Grado plenty of times in the past by e-mail and they have been nothing but a pleasure to deal with . They responded to my e-mails very promptly and were very courteous…they even let me come to the factory in Brooklyn once to pick up a pair of (G) cushions…so maybe they just don't like you…totally joking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 My High School Yearbook description "about me" is that I looked like a young Tom Cruise.
 So I'm sure I can charm the Grado people when I meet them face-to-face. I have confidence in that.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rovopio said:


> Can I ask did you call them or e-mail them?
> How did you and John and Eric510 that lives in the US seems to get great informative answers from Grado while International buyers like Stacker and I got a one sentence-ish response?
> Is it because you guys used Telephone and the other used e-mail?
> 
> ...


 

 The most recent contact with Grado, concernng the new Heritage custom edition, was done by my local Grado audio dealer, Overture Audio, calling them in response to some questions I had about the announcement they received, and sent to me, about the new Heritage headphones. 
  
 All of my interactions with Grado have been great, and not only that, Overture Audio was told that because of a family death waylaying a staff member, John Grado himself assembled my new GS1000e headphones that I got two months ago after a four-month wait! 
  
 Other interactions with Grado have led to them finding me two of the rare wooden "Grado" boxes for some of my headphones, learning about what amps they recommend (Schiit Lyr 2 and their own RA1), and how to best store their headphones ("on your head").  They also interacted with me several times as a star-struck Grado newbie when I'd bought my first Grado headphones (PS500s, from Overture Audio), for example assuring me I SHOULD take them off when I showered because they were NOT waterproof.
  
 All wonderful interactions with Grado, all by email.


----------



## dr cornelius

I had great email exchanges with the Grado people...


----------



## bbophead

Looks delicious.  Serve it up!


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> My High School Yearbook description "about me" is that I looked like a young Tom Cruise.
> So I'm sure I can charm the Grado people when I meet them face-to-face. I have confidence in that.


 







ruthieandjohn said:


> All wonderful interactions with Grado, all by email.Quote:


 


dr cornelius said:


> I had great email exchanges with the Grado people...


 
 +1000


----------



## jellyevan

anyone here own rs1 and gs1000 at the same time. i cant decided which one to buy since i got into grado from sr60 love it. next one i got the sr325i loved it too. so now i hear sr325i is consider "rs3" of the line. give a call to grado and they say gs1000 make you feel like at the center of the stage.sound a little far. not much of in your face kinda sound. also so user have said that gs1000 take a long time to break it. will change alot in sound. anyone have experience with any one them?


----------



## rovopio

Thanks to everybody who've answered... good to know that what happened to me was an isolated incident. And that in normal situation I could've got a great response.
  
 The second time I e-mailed Grado was after I had e-mailed and received no reply from V2point0, the APAC Regional Distributor, about the possibility of fixing my old sr60. So then I e-mailed Grado explaining the situation, that I received no reply from V2point0 and would like to get my sr60 fixed.
  
 Grado replied with the address of the APAC Regional Distributor (V2point0). Without any Hi, Regards, or any other sentences in between, just the address. At that point, I was partially assuming that the person that replied to the e-mail didn't even read what I've wrote.
  
 The third time I e-mailed was about the 325e storage, and their answer was exactly the same, APAC distributor address copy-pasted.
  
 From there I assumed that they might not entertained any international e-mails as an internal policy, maybe in order to protect their select Regional Distributors very tightly? And that's probably why Grado is directing business to these distributors without even bother answering whatsoever.
  
 But if that policy assumption was not true. I mean if any and all people-including those who lives outside North America-that were awestruck by Grado and express their enthusiasm via regular e-mails was met mostly with open arms, then I would be really glad. Obviously some people will fell through the crack, like what I got on my first e-mail but I'm really glad if there was indeed a net of great response and line of communication between Grado and it's costumers...


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jellyevan said:


> anyone here own rs1 and gs1000 at the same time. i cant decided which one to buy since i got into grado from sr60 love it. next one i got the sr325i loved it too. so now i hear sr325i is consider "rs3" of the line. give a call to grado and they say gs1000 make you feel like at the center of the stage.sound a little far. not much of in your face kinda sound. also so user have said that gs1000 take a long time to break it. will change alot in sound. anyone have experience with any one them?





I have both.  I like both, but I prefer the RS1 (I take it you mean the now-no-longer-made RS1, rather than the RS1i (also no longer made but available used) or the RS1e (now in production).

The GS1000e (which is the current version of the GS1000) has great sound stage, great comfort with its over-ear pads (RS1 is on ear), and is really light.  The RS1 is nice and bright, more so than the GS1000, giving you the most "you are there with the musicians" feeling.

I compared my RS1, PS1000, and GS1000 recently and found I liked them in that order... RS1 best.  However, my GS1000e had only 20 hours of use, and at least one reviewer has said its sound changes in just 30 hours. Here are several posts that describe my comparison.  SennHE 800 / Grado PS1000 / RS1i  and  RS1 / RS1i / RS2i   and   PS1000 / GS1000 / HP1000


----------



## Eric510

joseph69 said:


> It wasn't Grado I contacted, it was Overture Audio I contacted by telephone, who then contacted Grado and relayed the info too me by telephone. I must say, I have contacted Grado plenty of times in the past by e-mail and they have been nothing but a pleasure to deal with . They responded to my e-mails very promptly and were very courteous…they even let me come to the factory in Brooklyn once to pick up a pair of (G) cushions…so maybe they just don't like you…totally joking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah but.... boy does the GS1000e sound nice on my Lyr2... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 When I first started getting back into audio gear a year ago (I have an old pair of SR80's that held me over nicely for 15 years), I was shocked and pleasantly surprised that the industry grew the way it has, and in spite of that, people could actually interact with these companies via this forum and plain old email. 
 Any response I get from these companies still makes me feel warm and fuzzy.  Even if they're a bit short with me... Hell, its taught me to make sure I only ask ONE question in a given email, and to get to the point. When it comes to email, and you're dealing with a lean company like the companies we all patronize... I don't really expect much, but am pleasantly surprised when I get great service (which I have from both Grado and Schiit). I know (trust me, I know... I work in sales) great service should be expected and not the exception to the rule but... for whatever reason I feel compelled to give these companies a bit more slack then I ordinarily would. I mean, Schiit's schiit don't stink.


----------



## whirlwind

wildcatsare1 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Glenn is making me an amp..kind of a tube rollers dream amp so to speak, it will be an OTL.
> ...


 
 It will use a couple of damper diode tubes and that will serve as my rectifier.....power tubes can be 6AS7....6080.... if you use  the 5998 tubes as power tubes you can run them at a stronger current on the plates of the tube, by flipping a switch, this is because the 5998 can accept more than most 6AS7 tubes, so Glenn provides this as an option. Most amps just run these at same current as all 6AS7 tubes
  
 The driver tube will be a 6/12/25 SN7....again a flip of a switch to the proper voltage for the proper tubes....he provides this option if wanted also....a 25SN7 tubes sounds just like a 6SN7 tube, you just have to run it at 25 volts, which most amps do not do....the tubes cost a fraction of the cost of 6SN7 tubes, because most people can not use them, they are cheap  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Then there are more tubes that I can even mention that you can use as drivers with a simple adapter.
  
 I also got the upgrade that Glenn provides so that you can use 6336 tubes , again by the flip of a switch.. those are just for low impedence cans, like Grados....anything under 100 ohm impedence I believe
  
 It truely is going to be my dream amp.
  
 I have the HD800 , and for the most part, that is what the amp was built around.....I can't wait to try my Grado with it also....should be interesting.


----------



## stacker45

jellyevan said:


> anyone here own rs1 and gs1000 at the same time. i cant decided which one to buy since i got into grado from sr60 love it. next one i got the sr325i loved it too. so now i hear sr325i is consider "rs3" of the line. give a call to grado and they say gs1000 make you feel like at the center of the stage.sound a little far. not much of in your face kinda sound. also so user have said that gs1000 take a long time to break it. will change alot in sound. anyone have experience with any one them?


 
  
 I own both, the GS1000 and the RS1, but before I answer you, I just want to make sure that you are really talking about the first generation here, and not the ''i'', or ''e''.


----------



## stacker45

bbophead said:


> You could always move on.


 
  
 I could, but that would mean that I've stopped caring, and I still do.
  
 I have two questions for you, did you take time to think, before writing this comment, and if so, why did you write it anyway.


----------



## beez

got some very special "new" headphones in the mail today...


----------



## bbophead

stacker45 said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > You could always move on.
> ...


 

 You seem to be terribly unhappy with Grado's responses to your inquiries.  Is this correct?  I wonder why you would torture yourself with this unhappiness?  
  
 The problem of communication with Grado doesn't seem to be solvable.  Their responses are inconsistent, it's apparently the way they are, depending on who the person responding is and what mood she or he happens to be in.  My sense of the Grado company is that it's a small enterprise and very busy.  I'm guessing they prefer not to hire a full-time person with people skills who's knowedgable about their products, amps/headphones/cartridges, to solely answer phone call and email questions all day long.
  
 Perhaps another headphone manufacturer would be more available for questions and respond in a way you deem acceptable.
  
 In my own humble and personal opinion, I'm under the impression that you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , which is why I responded the way I did.  No offense intended.


----------



## jobyjoby

jellyevan said:


> anyone here own rs1 and gs1000 at the same time. i cant decided which one to buy since i got into grado from sr60 love it. next one i got the sr325i loved it too. so now i hear sr325i is consider "rs3" of the line. give a call to grado and they say gs1000 make you feel like at the center of the stage.sound a little far. not much of in your face kinda sound. also so user have said that gs1000 take a long time to break it. will change alot in sound. anyone have experience with any one them?


 

 I haven't heard an rs1 but moving from my rs2e to gs1000(original) was very anxiety producing because of what had been said about the gs1000 online. maybe it's because i'm a newbie when it comes to this level of listening (and grados in general) but once I got those gs1ks on my head.... lets see you try and take em off me! They do everything I ever wanted my dt990s or my rs2es to do. With my littledot3, the mids I learned to love from the rs2es are there, the highs are crisper than crispy, and the soundstage and bass I loved from my dt990s is comparatively laughable. I will say the weirdest thing about the gs1ks is that it really sounds like you are listening to the recording, you hear every little click, clap, whisper, and artifact of the recording in the music. it bugged me at first, now i love it.


----------



## joseph69

eric510 said:


> Yeah but.... boy does the GS1000e sound nice on my Lyr2...
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, Schiit's schiit don't stink.


 
 I had the Lyr and had the Bitfrost Uber, and as I said, I have the M/M combo and totally agree that their products are nice!
 It was just their PR I wasn't thrilled with at all…otherwise I do like their products. The only reason I returned the Bitfrost Uber was because the muting relay didn't play well with my Sony CDP-C701ES…in between tracks/skip/pausing the relay would open/close constantly until the laser read the info.


----------



## XLR8

bbophead said:


> Looks delicious.  Serve it up!




Mmmmm.. Grado donut.... Mmmmmmm



beez said:


> got some very special "new" headphones in the mail today...




Were they the ones of the classifieds here on head - fi? 
Verdict how do they sound?


----------



## beez

xlr8 said:


> Mmmmm.. Grado donut.... Mmmmmmm
> Were they the ones of the classifieds here on head - fi?
> Verdict how do they sound?




not from the classifieds 

they sound amazing, just like any other joe grado headphone  a little less bass than my black 325 with hp1k drivers but they are soo comfortable because theyre so light. 

any headphone with hp1000 drivers to me is a treasure


----------



## stacker45

bbophead said:


> You seem to be terribly unhappy with Grado's responses to your inquiries.  Is this correct?  I wonder why you would torture yourself with this unhappiness?
> 
> The problem of communication with Grado doesn't seem to be solvable.  Their responses are inconsistent, it's apparently the way they are, depending on who the person responding is and what mood she or he happens to be in.  My sense of the Grado company is that it's a small enterprise and very busy.  I'm guessing they prefer not to hire a full-time person with people skills who's knowedgable about their products, amps/headphones/cartridges, to solely answer phone call and email questions all day long.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Whew!, I was worried there, for a second I thought I was in the Grado Fanboy thread...just kidding!.
  
 Yesterday, I was merely responding to XLR8's post, but if you want to talk about it, I'll gladly oblige.
  
 You are correct, I was unhappy but it wasn't because of Grado's responce, it was because they didn't give me any.
  
 I don't agree with you, I think that their communication problem is very easily solvable. They simply need to have a heart to hearth with the person in question. Worst case senario, the person gets fired.Problem solved.
  
 You may have missed the post where I said that my exchange with Grado's P.R person, did end on a positive note.
  
 I took your advice, and I just sent an e-mail to Sennheiser, perhaps they'll know the answer to my question regarding my Grado RA1...fingers crossed!
  
 Oh sorry!..silly me...you mean that I should sell my 7 pairs of Grado headphones, my 2 Grado amps, and my Grado cartridge, and start over with another manufacturer. Hmmm!, thanks for the suggestion, I'm going to sleep on that, if you don't mind.
  
 Don't you just love my sense of humour?.


----------



## stacker45

dr cornelius said:


> I had great email exchanges with the Grado people...


 
  
 I don't believe you, I want proof.


----------



## XLR8

wormsdriver said:


> where did you house the Rs1 drivers??



These are rs1i 's with sr80 buttons and sennheiser hd414 reverse quarter mod pads.


----------



## XLR8

stacker45 said:


> dr cornelius said:
> 
> 
> > I had great email exchanges with the Grado people...
> ...




Let's be honest...this is Grado we are talking about.
They keep it short n sweet...not long n sour
✅


----------



## stacker45

xlr8 said:


> Let's be honest...this is Grado we are talking about.
> They keep it short n sweet...not long n sour
> ✅


 
  
 Short n sweet is fine with me, as long as they give me an intelligent answer.


----------



## bbophead

stacker45 said:


> Don't you just love my sense of humour?.


 
 I do, I just LOVE your sense of humour!
  
 I guess we're stuck with you.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

My treasured short-and-sweet answer, in response to my query on how to best store and keep my Grado headphones, was "On your head!"  I liked that answer!


----------



## DarthFader

Random confession: I just came by to catch up on what the Grado crew has been up to and was reading through posts. At some point, I realized I have my AKG K7XX's on listening to music while in the Grado Fan Club thread. I immediately felt dirty and a little ashamed for my lack of loyalty. It somehow seems wrong to be using another company's headphones when I'm in this thread.
  
 Forgive me Father, for I have sinned.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Yep Grado emails are inconsistent. I have received one with "Dear" and "Best" and stuffs. The other just goes like "You can contact Alessandro at ..."
  
 Anyway, @rovopio and perhaps other Grado fans in South East Asia (except for Vietnam): I have sent queries to other brands' (Audio Technica, Sennheiser etc.) in Singapore as well, and so far Sennheiser is the only one that has replied to my query. It happens to other types of products (clothing) as well. It seems to me that in Singapore, the branches/distributors don't pay much attention to user's email. It's rather easy to understand, too. In that country e-commerce is, surprisingly (to some) almost non-existent. It's because the country is really small and whenever people had to buy anything, the nearest shop is just at most half an hour away.


----------



## wormsdriver

xlr8 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > where did you house the Rs1 drivers??
> ...



oh, I see. You just put the sr80 buttons on there. I thought you had transplanted the Rs1 drivers into some other cups.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

whirlwind said:


> It will use a couple of damper diode tubes and that will serve as my rectifier.....power tubes can be 6AS7....6080.... if you use  the 5998 tubes as power tubes you can run them at a stronger current on the plates of the tube, by flipping a switch, this is because the 5998 can accept more than most 6AS7 tubes, so Glenn provides this as an option. Most amps just run these at same current as all 6AS7 tubes
> 
> The driver tube will be a 6/12/25 SN7....again a flip of a switch to the proper voltage for the proper tubes....he provides this option if wanted also....a 25SN7 tubes sounds just like a 6SN7 tube, you just have to run it at 25 volts, which most amps do not do....the tubes cost a fraction of the cost of 6SN7 tubes, because most people can not use them, they are cheap
> 
> ...




WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! That is the coolest amp ever, OK, midway meet is a must, when do you expect the amp from Glenn?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

darthfader said:


> Random confession: I just came by to catch up on what the Grado crew has been up to and was reading through posts. At some point, I realized I have my AKG K7XX's on listening to music while in the Grado Fan Club thread. I immediately felt dirty and a little ashamed for my lack of loyalty. It somehow seems wrong to be using another company's headphones when I'm in this thread.
> 
> Forgive me Father, for I have sinned.
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## jellyevan

thank you so much for you replay that helped me a lot and solved my confusion  , looking forward to get a rs1


----------



## jellyevan

hi ,the grade e is what i like to know sorry for not being speciific


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jellyevan said:


> anyone here own rs1 and gs1000 at the same time. i cant decided which one to buy since i got into grado from sr60 love it. next one i got the sr325i loved it too. so now i hear sr325i is consider "rs3" of the line. give a call to grado and they say gs1000 make you feel like at the center of the stage.sound a little far. not much of in your face kinda sound. also so user have said that gs1000 take a long time to break it. will change alot in sound. anyone have experience with any one them?


 

 Now that you said you were talking about the RS1e vs the GS1000e... I would go with the GS1000e.  Unlike other members of the -e series, which people find an improvement over older versions, the RS1e is viewed as poorer in sound than the RS1i or RS1 older versions.
  
 Recently frequency plots were posted for the RS1e and the RS1, showing that the RS1e has a frequency dropoff at 2,000 Hz as compared to the RS1.  This plot shows both (RS1e on top, RS1 on bottom, with a tracing of the red RS1 curve from the bottom overlaid as a dashed line on the RS1e curve on top to highlight the differences).


----------



## TattooedMac

Gday all from Down Under.
  
 New here and really, at the moment, just after some info, from the people that love Grado.
  
 I have recently had ear issues, which has stopped me using my in-ear headphones, from Marley. These to me, for in-ear, where great for me, giving me great sound, Mids, highs and lows, where I have had instruments, I never though were even in a song. 
  
 Anyways, long story short, I'm passing these down, and have my eye on a pair of SR325e Prestige. I have ear piercings, one of which is a Industrial Piercing, being a 38mm Bar going through the top cartilage, so having the on-ears L-Cush should be ok. 
 I have spent 8 yrs in the military, with OTE headphones on, driving/gunning/commanding Armoured Vehicles in the Aust Army. We would go 8-12hrs a day, with these things on our head, and the only issue I ever had with them, is the headband, would become uncomfortable, putting pressure on the top of my head.
  
 I have read some people complain about the Grado range being uncomfortable. Is this due to the cushioning on the ear pieces or more the headband ?? I know the headband is made out of nice pliable leather, but being that these will be my first real pair of headphones, (not including my computer speech to text earphone w/ mic) I am looking for people opinion. Sorry, but I'm not going to read through 1700 odd pages in this forum to see if someone mentions anything like it 
  
 I see other brands have a strap, like this http://imgur.com/TVk9W5B.png and Grado doesn't. Because there is no adjustment, does this make it a issue ?? 
  
 Are these things comfortable to use for hours on end ??


----------



## whirlwind

wildcatsare1 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > It will use a couple of damper diode tubes and that will serve as my rectifier.....power tubes can be 6AS7....6080.... if you use  the 5998 tubes as power tubes you can run them at a stronger current on the plates of the tube, by flipping a switch, this is because the 5998 can accept more than most 6AS7 tubes, so Glenn provides this as an option. Most amps just run these at same current as all 6AS7 tubes
> ...


 
 Well, basically, just when ever he gets it done  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I have sent him the money for my transformer upgrade and my stepped attenuator......so I believe my amp is in the process of being made now
  
 Glenn has a full time job, and he just does his amp building in his spare time, so it gets done when it gets done.....the poor man also battles health issues, so he has a full plate, but still manages to find time to do what he likes to do best, which is build amps.
  
 I have pretty much been waiting for about 10 months or so, from when I first got in line for my amp.   Anyway, I should get it in the not so distant future, me thinks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Glenn's build quality and craftsmanship, seem to be very very good, and it will be a honor for me to own one of his amps, for sure.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I have deepest respect for the DIY community. It must feel really nice to be able to do stuffs on your own. I'm just tied down by my 2 jobs... I have 2 drivers from the iGrado, a SR40 that I really wants to take apart & a 325is that is ripe for woody-ing. I just don't know what to do with them.


----------



## daronharvey

Something is puzzling me.
  
 Over the past few years I have progressed through Grado models, having started with SR80s, through SR225i's, and I currently have both SR325e's and RS2i's. I certainly have no grumbles to make about my headphones, and I'm happy switching between the SR325e's and RS2i's depending on what CDs and genres I'm listening to (rock, classical, jazz, blues, etc).
  
 I play my CDs on an Arcam CD92, and this feeds my Grados through one of two headphones amps: A Musical Fidelity XCan v2, and a Graham Slee Novo. This is where I'm puzzled....
  
 The two headphones amps are very different in build, design, circuitry, etc., especially with one being tube, and the other solid state. But regardless of which set of headphones I'm using, in blind tests between the two amps, I cant tell which is which!
  
 My Arcam CD player has two phono outputs, so it is very easy for me to hook up both headphone amps at the same time, feed them with the same music, and quickly plug my Grados into one and then the other. I also asked someone to assist by doing the plugging and un-plugging for me, whilst I looked the other way and just listened. I simply could not tell which was which, and neither could he.
  
 Does this surprise any of you, or could it be that my ears... whilst being capable of being able to tell SR225i's, SR325e's and RS2i's apart... are not capable of hearing the difference in the amps?
 I dont need both amps, and I was trying to decide which one to sell, and which one to keep until I could afford something like a Graham Slee solo. But I'm wondering if I'm just (personally) not going to hear the difference in upgrading like some of you guys clearly would.
  
 Any thoughts?


----------



## XLR8

daronharvey said:


> Something is puzzling me.
> 
> Over the past few years I have progressed through Grado models, having started with SR80s, through SR225i's, and I currently have both SR325e's and RS2i's. I certainly have no grumbles to make about my headphones, and I'm happy switching between the SR325e's and RS2i's depending on what CDs and genres I'm listening to (rock, classical, jazz, blues, etc).
> 
> ...




Hook up each amp one at a time on output 1 only and do your comparisons to hear the differences firstly between the amps. 
By hooking up both you maybe creating a ground loop between them causing the signal only to pass through one of them whilst the other is the ground. This means that only one amp is working but you see two amps hooked. 
By trying one at a time and then trying the other amp surely you should hear the difference between ss and tube ; try output 1 and then 2 to confirm both outputs are working correctly. 

Good luck.

Edit : looking at the back of your cd92 indeed there are two outputs. However make sure you are correct with your left and right cables output. Red right white left. Looking at this image its easy to get the rca connectors mixed up causing your issue with the ground loop of incorrectly plugged. Please confirm this area is ok plugs should be vertically connected for each individual amp not horizontally.

If it still does it after checking this area there could be ground loop issue within the arcam with those two outputs. Again try one output if this is the case.

Hope this helps.


----------



## daronharvey

xlr8 said:


> Hook up one amp at a time and do your comparisons.
> By hooking up both you maybe creating a ground loop between them causing the signal only to pass through one of them whilst the other is the ground. This means that only one amp is working but you see two amps hooked.
> By trying one at a time and then trying the other amp surely you should hear the difference between ss and tube.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks - I'll give that a try.
  
 Just to be clear, the two pairs of outputs from my CD player usually feed (1) my main system of Naim amps and Monitor Audio GR60s skrs, and (2) a headphone amp. So are you suggesting that when I have both headphone amps hooked up to the CD player at the same time, and my headphones are plugged into one or other of the headphone amps, that they may be affecting each other?
  
 It was actually that when I did have only one or other headphone amp hooked up, I felt then that it was difficult to tell them apart, which is why I thought I'd try compairing the two amps in the way I have described, making it possible to swich more quickly between them.
  
 Thanks again for your thoughts. If the differences become clearer, I'll let you know.
  
 PS: To your latter point, I can confirm the L and R channels are hooked up the right way round, but I'll will test individually.


----------



## XLR8

Yup try one output to your headphone amp SS to your headphones playing your song. 
Then with same output connect to the tube amp to same headphones playing same song. 
You should hear a difference. Then try output 2 with same methodology above and see if results are repeated. 
You'll need to do some testing to ascertain where the issue lies. 
Best of luck.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

whirlwind said:


> Well, basically, just when ever he gets it done
> 
> I have sent him the money for my transformer upgrade and my stepped attenuator......so I believe my amp is in the process of being made now
> 
> ...




Especially something like he is creating for you, that crosses the line from industrial to art, I can't wait to hear your impressions and see lots of pictures. Hopefully we can get something set up in Louisvillle or Cincinnati in August!


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> My treasured short-and-sweet answer, in response to my query on how to best store and keep my Grado headphones, was "On your head!"  I liked that answer!


 
  
 The way I see it, when a person takes the time to write a question ti a company, they're not looking for entertainment. I like a little humour in my posts too, but ultimately you have to give people an answer. That is why I usually end my posts like this.
  
 Seriously though, the ideal way to store your Grados is in a dry environement, inside their original box, or in a protective case, with the drivers facing down, and no sharp bends in the cable.


jellyevan said:


> hi ,the grade e is what i like to know sorry for not being speciific


 
  
 If you can't audition them before buying, the RS2 would probably be the best way to go.


----------



## stacker45

daronharvey said:


> Something is puzzling me.
> 
> Over the past few years I have progressed through Grado models, having started with SR80s, through SR225i's, and I currently have both SR325e's and RS2i's. I certainly have no grumbles to make about my headphones, and I'm happy switching between the SR325e's and RS2i's depending on what CDs and genres I'm listening to (rock, classical, jazz, blues, etc).
> 
> ...


 
  
 For some reason, we don't see too many Musical Fidelity X-Can V2 in these parts. I had bought before I came over to The Dark Side, when I own a pair of Sennheiser HD600. It's a nice amp, I'm no expert, but it might be better suited for higher impedense headphones.
  
 I'm not surprised, and you're not alone. In my opinion, the differences between good quality amplifiers are much more subtle, than they are between headphones. A few days ago I was comparing my recently aquired Grado RA1, to my vintage Grado HPA-2, and they sounded very similar. A while back, I was comparing my RS1, with my HP1000, and my PS1000, and I had no difficulty telling them apart.
  
 I think that it's because the amps are static, while the headphones actually move back and forth. I see it like the amp is the brain, and the headphones would be our vocal cords. Our brain allows us to be able to sing the same song, but our vocal cords will make us all sound different from one another. Does that make any sense?. If not, I blame the pain meds.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

stacker45 said:


> For some reason, we don't see too many Musical Fidelity X-Can V2 in these parts. I had bought before I came over to The Dark Side, when I own a pair of Sennheiser HD600. It's a nice amp, I'm no expert, but it might be better suited for higher impedense headphones.
> 
> I'm not surprised, and you're not alone. In my opinion, the differences between good quality amplifiers are much more subtle, than they are between headphones. A few days ago I was comparing my recently aquired Grado RA1, to my vintage Grado HPA-2, and they sounded very similar. A while back, I was comparing my RS1, with my HP1000, and my PS1000, and I had no difficulty telling them apart.
> 
> I think that it's because the amps are static, while the headphones actually move back and forth. I see it like the amp is the brain, and the headphones would be our vocal cords. Our brain allows us to be able to sing the same song, but our vocal cords will make us all sound different from one another. Does that make any sense?. If not, I blame the pain meds.


 

 Actually, your starting to make sense too me, should I be worried 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? I had an X-Can v. 3 with my HD650s, but sold it before coming over to the Dark Side as well, so I couldn't say. I remember it being dark and viewed, but that may have been the 650s!


----------



## whirlwind

wildcatsare1 said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason, we don't see too many Musical Fidelity X-Can V2 in these parts. I had bought before I came over to The Dark Side, when I own a pair of Sennheiser HD600. It's a nice amp, I'm no expert, but it might be better suited for higher impedense headphones.
> ...


 
 The HD650 is a dark headphone....I would not be too worried about the Taurus.....I would be very excited, though


----------



## stacker45

wildcatsare1 said:


> Actually, your starting to make sense too me, should I be worried
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 ''You're starting to make sense to me'', What is that supposed to mean, that I usually don't make sense?. Anyway, I'll take that as a compliment, so thank you...I think!.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 To be honest, you're not the looney tunes I thought you were...you're welcome!.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 In my opinion the Sennheiser HD600/650 are both dark and veiled. Back when I bought my 600, the X-Can was seen as a great match for them, and the 650, a bit like the C-Moy and Grados.
  
 If I have ruffled anyone's feathers by saying that the HD600/650 are dark and veiled, I'm sorry!...no really, I am.


----------



## daronharvey

The Grados I have float my boat nicely, so I'm happy to stick with them, and despite the impressions I might have given in m earlier posting, I'm actually really happy with the results of both the SR325e's and RS2i's plugged into either of the two amps mentioned. What I'm wondering is that if I cant tell the diference between those two amps, what would I gain personally from an upgrade to Slee Solo?

There are plenty of posts to answer that question, but I would have anticipated the Novo and Solo to be more alike than the Novo and XCan v2 is turning out to be.

I guess I'll keep wondering until I hear it for myself!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

stacker45 said:


> ''You're starting to make sense to me'', What is that supposed to mean, that I usually don't make sense?. Anyway, I'll take that as a compliment, so thank you...I think!.
> 
> To be honest, you're not the looney tunes I thought you were...you're welcome!.
> 
> ...




No insult meant, just lame sarcasm on my part. 

The HD6XX are very musical, but also dark and veiled.


----------



## stacker45

wildcatsare1 said:


> No insult meant, just lame sarcasm on my part.
> 
> The HD6XX are very musical, but also dark and veiled.


 
  
 I know, I know!, we're good.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I never regretted coming over to The Dark Side, and selling my 600.
  
 I guess I was meant to become a Storm Trooper.


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> Actually, your starting to make sense too me, should I be worried
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I would be very worried!!!


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> I would be very worried!!!


 
  
 Ahwww! Joseph....Buddy, not you too!.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 What's next?, you guys are going to ask for my pictrue, so that you can make youselves your own stacker Voodoo doll.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh!, and when you're done making the Voodoo doll, why not put my pictrue on your dart boards.


----------



## DarthFader

stacker45 said:


> Ahwww! Joseph....Buddy, not you too!.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nonsense. Stacker is still a boss. We all know this.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Ahwww! Joseph....Buddy, not you too!.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Totally kidding…if I didn't like you, I wouldn't joke with you, I had to do it.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

joseph69 said:


> Totally kidding…if I didn't like you, I wouldn't joke with you, I had to do it.




Ditto, we only tease Friends.

Joseph, how did Stacker find out about the "blame the French Canadian" Line of dart boards and accessories?!?!


----------



## GreenBow

williamleonhart said:


> 10 Blues female guitarist-singers? My ISP's gonna love me this weekend!


 

 You could make it eleven. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melissa_Etheridge_%28album%29


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > Ahwww! Joseph....Buddy, not you too!.
> ...


 
 This is what makes this thread so much different from most threads on head-fi.
  
 Everybody here can tease and be teased by their fellow "Gradoheads"  and there is never any hard feelings...it takes a special bunch of guys to do this....this thread has that special bunch of guys.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Enough mushy stuff.....on to some saturday morning music.


----------



## rovopio

whirlwind said:


> This is what makes this thread so much different from most threads on head-fi.




  
 ^^^
 This is what's different on the Grado thread. I never understand how in an owners club, talking about music is considered out-of-topic.
 Once, I discussed music preference and specifically, where to obtain a certain CD on an owner thread and I was being told I'm out-of-topic real fast...
 Also have seen some other people who similarly talked about music got told out-of-topic as well from time to time.
  
 That doesn't make sense to me. If we own the same headphone, that's 1 common thing between us. How is discussing what music we are listening to is out of topic? Or maybe it's not universal and just isolated to the threads of the headphones I own / subscribed?
  
 Anyway, that is just mad. Not salty or anything, just confused the heck out of me.


----------



## whirlwind

Yeah, I agree....I mean, it is really all about the music...the gear we use is just the tool we pick to get the sound we want.
  
 The sound of everything is subjective...in all honesty...unless everybody is using the exact same chain...the sound is going to be different...add to that , what is bright for someone is not bright for someone else.....yada...yada...
  
 I guess it is a Grado thread and not a music thread.....but in the end, if not for the music, there would be no need for any gear  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Everybody here is so cool.....if they don't want to watch or listen to the videos....they just use some common sense and scroll over them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I am not big on this can is bright at a certain frequency or looking at frequency graphs, or disecting the sound down to very fine frequency spikes or drops in frequency, because everything in the chain matters.
  
 No matter how good of cans or amps or dac you own....everybody's system is only as good as its weakest link, and every system has a weakest link...so when one person tells someone else , I found this or that to be too bright or light on bass....that is just with their system, somebody's else's chain and gear may not sound that way. and I believe it is always about the whole chain, and not just one part of the chain......for me I just use the old synergy and PRaT theory.
  
 If it makes your head bob and your feet tap...then it is good.
  
 Plus even when you think your system has good synergy, it is pretty easily recognized when you make it better, without having to do critical listening and a bunch of A/B testing.
  
 I just enjoy the music


----------



## wormsdriver

^^^Hell yeah, that's what I'm talkin' 'bout brother Joe! (ww)
  
 All about the music, and enjoying your music! That my friends is how I test headphones, by listening to them, and by how they stand on their own two feet! All that comparing headphones has done for me is ruin things!
  
 I like to listen to the music through headphones, try it on whatever gear/combinations I have, then whatever sounds best to me, "if" it has that certain something that I'm looking for, (musicality/prat/head boppin'/toe tappin'/feelings coming out) then it passes the test, and then I just enjoy them when I have the time!


----------



## jaywillin

i see it's business as usual in our little corner of head-fi this morning, and that's a good thing 
  
 the grado thread, "where all the cool kids hang out" !


----------



## XLR8

You guys are awesome  
Happy listening everyone...


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> the grado thread, "where all the cool kids hang out" !


You just keep telling yourself that jay w. I went and did something crazy this morning. I put some G cushions on my RS1's and turned the volume up. OMG!


----------



## DarthFader

whirlwind said:


> This is what makes this thread so much different from most threads on head-fi.
> 
> Everybody here can tease and be teased by their fellow "Gradoheads"  and there is never any hard feelings...it takes a special bunch of guys to do this....this thread has that special bunch of guys.
> 
> ...


 
  


jaywillin said:


> i see it's business as usual in our little corner of head-fi this morning, and that's a good thing
> 
> the grado thread, "where all the cool kids hang out" !


 
  
 Here, here! Love this Saturday morning tradition!


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> Ditto, we only tease Friends.
> Joseph, how did Stacker find out about the "blame the French Canadian" Line of dart boards and accessories?!?!


 
 Have no idea…I didn't tell him.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*13 Grados Ranked: Transparency, Bass, Stage, Detail*+
  
_(leading to a handy wallet-sized graph comparing 13 Grados 4 different ways, to baffle and amaze your friends!)_
  
 Earlier in this thread, I compared my 13 different Grado headphone models to each other in groups of three, using 10 acoustic features that included transparency, sound stage, bass impact, and detail aspects including pluck of bass string, twang vs. thump of drum, and the like.  Here are links to these three-way comparisons, which also explains the methods:
  
Sennheiser HD 800 / Grado PS1000 / Grado RS1i
Grado PS1000 / Grado HP1000 / Grado GS1000e
Grado PS1000 / Grado PS500 with G CUSH / Grado PS500 with stock L bowl
Grado PS500 / Grado SR325e / Grado SR225i
Grado SR225i / Grado SR125 / Grado SR80i
Grado SR80i / Grado SR60 / Grado iGrado
Grado RS1 / Grado RS1i / Grado RS2i
  
 Here, I choose four major features from those 10 and rank all 13 headphones for each of the features. I then rank the headphones overall based on their ranking for each feature.  This work involved the merging of multiple 3-way rankings for each of four features into one 13-way ranking.  Some ties remain when I could not hear a clear difference, and there were many additonal tests I hadto perform to merge two disjoint lists of three into an integrated longer rank order list.
  
  
 The features I chose were most important to my listening and were fairly independent of each other:
  

*Transparency*:  What is between me and the music?  A felt cloth?  A "Sennheiser veil?" A frosted window?  Dirty window?  Clear Saran wrap?  or nothing?  At its best, makes me forget I am listening on headphones and am in room with musicians.
*Width of sound stage*:  How far to the left and to the right, (yes, AND up and down in best cases) does it seem the musical sources are arranged?
*Bass visceral*:  Does the bass in a song that goes down to C0 on the piano actually shake me? Or do I just hear it?
*Bass finger pluck*:  Do I hear the actual impact of fingers on the bass string just before hearing its sound?  Can I hear any internal structure of that attack?
  

 Here are the headphones, ranked from top to bottom on each of these four attributes.  Top score (e.g., 11) means that headphone was ranked at the top - each ordinal number is followed by a normalized number, where 100% means top ranking and 0% means bottom ranking, for each of the four features.

  




*Thirteen Grado headphones ranking for Transparency, Bass, Soundstage and Pluck (Detail of String Pluck).  Highest scores are highest ranking (e.g., RS2i, at 10 points, has best transparency).  A normalized score follows each ordinal number, reflecting ties in each list may change its number of rank positions.*
  
 With the information above, we can:
  

Compute an overall score for each headphone (a headphone with all first-place rankings would be 100%), and
List the headphones by model, in order of descending overall score, showing the normalized score for each headphone and each acoustic feature.
  



  

*Thirteen Grado headphone models with rank-order score for four acoustic features and a total ranking score, in descending order of total score.*
  

 We can plot the data in the table above, using the x axis to represent bass, y axis for transparency, z axis for sound stage, and color of the headphone dot for detail as revealed by plucked bass (yellow for greatest detail, red for middle level, and blue for least detail):

  



  
  

*Wallet-sized graph places each Grado headphone in proper ranking on transparency, bass, soundstage, and detail, and it restores bulk to a wallet emptied by expenditures on headphones.*
  
 For example, the RS2i, in yellow, has the best transparency (at the level 1.0 on axis in back running right to left), it has bass at the level of about 0.65 (axis gcoming out of the page), it has soundstage at the ranking level of 60% (vertical position up the page), and it has the best detail of the plucked string (yellow color, as indicated by color key dots at left of plot).
  
 One can look at the plot and quickly see which Grado headphones share similar characteristics.  For example, the RS2i, RS1i, GS1000e, and HP1000 are all very good at transmitting the detail of sound of the plucked string.
  
 _____
 + Why do this?  Well, with 13 Grado headphones... _because I can!_


----------



## bassboysam

Wood and Glass...the best combo.


----------



## elvergun

bassboysam said:


> Wood and Glass...the best combo.


 
  
  
  
 That gave me a wood...err...it made me very happy.


----------



## bbophead

Nice, reminds me of home.
 Quote: 





bassboysam said:


> Wood and Glass...the best combo.


----------



## DarthFader

ruthieandjohn said:


> *13 Grados Ranked: Transparency, Bass, Stage, Detail*+
> 
> …
> *Wallet-sized graph places each Grado headphone in proper ranking on transparency, bass, soundstage, and detail, and it restores bulk to a wallet emptied by expenditures on headphones.*
> ...


 
  
 You've outdone yourself, man! I don't know another reviewer who's doing 3D color graphs.


----------



## DarthFader

bassboysam said:


> Wood and Glass...the best combo.


 
  
 Envy.


----------



## XLR8

darthfader said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > *13 Grados Ranked: Transparency, Bass, Stage, Detail*+
> ...




Agreed... You can't find any review site doing reviews like this. 
Niche and exceptional 5 stars kayandjohn


----------



## Krutsch

ruthieandjohn said:


> *13 Grados Ranked: Transparency, Bass, Stage, Detail*+
> 
> _(leading to a handy wallet-sized graph comparing 13 Grados 4 different ways, to baffle and amaze your friends!)_
> 
> ...


 
  
 As an owner and a fan of the RS2i, I like what I see here... but, I am shocked at the "22%" transparency and "56%" bass scores for the GS1000e. I guess I need to re-listen to those 'phones.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

krutsch said:


> As an owner and a fan of the RS2i, I like what I see here... but, I am shocked at the "22%" transparency and "56%" bass scores for the GS1000e. I guess I need to re-listen to those 'phones.



I said it in my 3-way comparison but forgot to say it here... My GS1000es were build in late February 2015 and with 12 other Grados, probably have less than 30 hours on them. They may improve with age. Right now they have a tubby bass!

Oh, and I was flabbergasted at the fabulous performance of the RS2i -- so much so that today I took my RS2i to my Grado dealer and compared it to his RS2e. RE2e is Even Better... a bit more bass, and a bit more presence.


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> You just keep telling yourself that jay w. I went and did something crazy this morning. I put some G cushions on my RS1's and turned the volume up. OMG!


 
  
 you live dangerous don't you ?? lol
  
 how'd you like it ?  i liked L's better myself


----------



## DaemonSire

> All fixed!


 
 Wow, amazing work!  Thank you!
  
 Looks like I really need to try out the RS1i


----------



## rovopio

Do you guys think gh-1 will use the same driver with the rs1e?
 By the way.... does rs1e using it's own driver that is not shared by any other Grado models...?
  
 Edit ::
 I just got this copy-pasted sentence from a friend. We don't live in the same country so I can't verify the validity of the source.
  
 On gh-1 SQ...


> It will be no less than an RS1e. The timbre of course is hardwood. Usually the hardwood is Brazilian in origin. Will it sound different, yes.
> All timber resonates differently so we will just have to wait as to how different it sounds compared to brazilian hardwood."


 
  
 Hence my question above regarding rs1e driver. From what I've read, it doesn't share the same driver with rs2e isn't it. So does the rs1e shares the same driver with the higher models? As in, ps500e gs1000e and ps1000e....?
  
 And... do you guys think this will be Grado's way of launching a rs1e 2.0?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

daemonsire said:


> Wow, amazing work!  Thank you!
> 
> I noticed one discrepancy between your bass rankings in the two charts:
> 
> ...


 
 Good catch... thanks for finding that.
  
 The RS1 should be the 100% bass score over the RS1i.  You can check this by going to the original 3-way compare, using the last link at the start of my post (the one Grado RS1 / Grado RS1i / Grado RS2i).  It shows that the RS1 bested the RS1i and RS2i in bass.  I will fix it above.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

KayandJohn, another fantastic review! You need to update your profile to reflect your Ph.D. In Headphonology!


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Totally kidding…if I didn't like you, I wouldn't joke with you, I had to do it.


 
  
 I know, I know, humour is my thing remember!.
  
 Back when I was married, as I was reading the paper one morning, I told my wife, ''Huh honey,I just checked my horoscope, and it says that today is my Lucky day, so you better be careful crossing the street!''
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


whirlwind said:


> Yeah, I agree....I mean, it is really all about the music...the gear we use is just the tool we pick to get the sound we want.
> 
> The sound of everything is subjective...in all honesty...unless everybody is using the exact same chain...the sound is going to be different...add to that , what is bright for someone is not bright for someone else.....yada...yada...
> 
> ...


 
  
 I agree, that system synergy is very important, and can often explain why this, or that person, likes these, or those headphones. 
  
 I have no problem with music related posts, heck!, if it wasn't for music, we wouldn't even be here.
  
 As far as tolerence goes, the one thing that I have absolutely no tolerence for, are those biased, and useless comments  based on sensationalism, wich often serve no other purposes aside from inflating the posters ego, comments the likes of, ''the PS1000e mops the floor with the GS1000e''.
  
 I've often been shown tolerence in the fact that I've often referred to cars to explain my point of view. I consider myself a car enthusiast. and I've often came across people who claimed high and loud, that they were car enthusiasts. Then you start talking, and you soon realise that they are in fact, say Ford fanboys, some may even be Mustang fanboys, take systhematcally badmouth every other brands and models.
  
 I have a preference for Hondas, and I own an Acura RSX Type-S, and just like I can recognize that Sennheiser, Audeze, Hi-Fi Man, Stax, etc, all make very good sounding headphones. I can appreciate say, the way a torquey American V-8 can pin you to your seat, or how nice the new Mustang looks, etc.
  
 It's the same with headphones, I'm an headphones enthusiast, that has a preference for Grado, therefore I'm a Grado fan. I think that the reason why the Grado threads show a lot tolerence  
 is because we have very few fanboys.
  
 Well, I'm off. On tonight's menu, Loreenna McKennitt, and because I'm very tired, I'm going with her shortest CD, (37min). I'm going to let the RA1 get a crack at my PS1k. 
  
 Group hug time everybody|
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh!, and just out of curiousity, who has pre ordered the GH-1.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> I said it in my 3-way comparison but forgot to say it here... My GS1000es were build in late February 2015 and with 12 other Grados, probably have less than 30 hours on them. They may improve with age. Right now they have a tubby bass!
> 
> Oh, and I was flabbergasted at the fabulous performance of the RS2i -- so much so that today I took my RS2i to my Grado dealer and compared it to his RS2e. RE2e is Even Better... a bit more bass, and a bit more presence.


 
  
 And when I think that just last year I was telling my salesman that Grado could stop  producing the SR125i, and the RS2i, and no one would notice.
  
 Color me flabbergasted.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

daemonsire said:


> Wow, amazing work!  Thank you!
> 
> I noticed one discrepancy between your bass rankings in the two charts:
> 
> ...


 

 I have revised the original post *here* to correct the mistaken switching of RS1i and RS1 on the bass dimension that @DaemonSire discovered.  I also changed the view angle on the 3-D plot and moved around a few labels to make it clearer.
  
 So use the original post as it now stands (corrected) rather than a copy made in a post from someone quoting it... thanks!


----------



## DarthFader

stacker45 said:


> I've often been shown tolerence in the fact that I've often referred to cars to explain my point of view. I consider myself a car enthusiast. and I've often came across people who claimed high and loud, that they were car enthusiasts. Then you start talking, and you soon realise that they are in fact, say Ford fanboys, some may even be Mustang fanboys, take systhematcally badmouth every other brands and models.
> 
> …


 
  
 Thumbs up for fellow car enthusiasts! My personal rule is that I refuse to own the same brand of car twice…there are just too many great cars out there and too little time to drive them.
  
 Now if only I had enough money that I didn't have to choose between purchasing car-related gear or audio gear.


----------



## wormsdriver

Good Sunday Morning!


----------



## DaemonSire

ruthieandjohn said:


> I have revised the original post *here* to correct the mistaken switching of RS1i and RS1 on the bass dimension that @DaemonSire discovered.  I also changed the view angle on the 3-D plot and moved around a few labels to make it clearer.
> 
> So use the original post as it now stands (corrected) rather than a copy made in a post from someone quoting it... thanks!


 
 Awesome, thanks again for the very thorough review.  I'll edit out the quote from my earlier post to help avoid any confusion.


----------



## rovopio

ruthieandjohn said:


> _____ + Why do this?  Well, with 13 Grado headphones... _because I can!_


 
  
*"Because I'm Batman..!!"*


----------



## jaywillin

rovopio said:


> *"Because I'm Batman..!!"*


 
 and i'm bathead !


----------



## theHof

I'm curious if anyone knows - was he crinkly driver issue fixed with the new e series? The main thing holding me back from just getting some new sr80es is my 80i pair got the crinkly driver and it wasn't helped by customer support at all. I was hoping going up in the line would help this not be an issue.


----------



## stacker45

darthfader said:


> Thumbs up for fellow car enthusiasts! My personal rule is that I refuse to own the same brand of car twice…there are just too many great cars out there and too little time to drive them.
> 
> Now if only I had enough money that I didn't have to choose between purchasing car-related gear or audio gear.


 
  
 My Acura RSX is the first car that I don't have the urge to change after 3 or 4 years, wich is a good thing, because my agressive Crohn's desiese has forced me into an early retirement, so my income isn't what it used to be. I'm not complaining here, it's not like I need a telethon or anything.
  
 When I was in my early 20's, I owned 2 BIG Cadillacs, a 1978 Eldorado, and a 1980 Fleetwood Brougham D'élégance, wich had a 7, and 6 liters respectively.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Now that I'm older, I have a sports car, go figure.
  
 You should do like I did, and buy yourself a nice car audio sound system. This way you can have your cake, and eat it too.


thehof said:


> I'm curious if anyone knows - was he crinkly driver issue fixed with the new e series? The main thing holding me back from just getting some new sr80es is my 80i pair got the crinkly driver and it wasn't helped by customer support at all. I was hoping going up in the line would help this not be an issue.


 
  
 From what I can understand, the crinkling sound is often cause by hairs caught Inside the earcup(s). Call me crazy, but before each use, I tilt the earcups downward, and I softly blow into them. I figure that if there is something in there, the air will disloge it, and gravity will pull it down.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> You should do like I did, and buy yourself a nice car audio sound system. This way you can have your cake, and eat it too.


 
 When you follow the advice of @stacker45, it is important that your car audio sound system be matched to your car for best performance.  Like this:
  

  
 And, audio purists that we all are, we ONLY listen to VINYL, even in the car... right?
  
  
  

  
 and our automobiles are thoughtfully provided with matching headphone racks...


----------



## Wildcatsare1

....... Call me crazy, but before each use, I tilt the ...... downward, and I softly blow into them. I figure that if there is something in there, the air will disloge it, and gravity will pull it down...............

Funny, I used to do that on dates, works like a charm every time .......


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wildcatsare1 said:


> ....... Call me crazy, but before each use, I tilt the ...... downward, and I softly blow into them. I figure that if there is something in there, the air will disloge it, and gravity will pull it down...............
> 
> Funny, I used to do that on dates, works like a charm every time .......



Ha! I do just that to "turn on" my headphone amp!


----------



## whirlwind

wildcatsare1 said:


> ....... Call me crazy, but before each use, I tilt the ...... downward, and I softly blow into them. I figure that if there is something in there, the air will disloge it, and gravity will pull it down...............
> 
> Funny, I used to do that on dates, works like a charm every time .......


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> When you follow the advice of @stacker45, it is important that your car audio sound system be matched to your car for best performance.  Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The funny thing is that some cars could actually be ordered with a special 16 rpm turntable from the factory. The only one that I've ever seen was in a Chrysler 300 from the late fiftys.
  
 This is part of my car's sound system, I have had it since 2004, and this is the 4th car it's been installed in. You can see the Alpine head unit in the top of the pictrue, and the other speakers are all behind the factory grills, and are all Boston Acoustics, including the 12'' sub woofer, wich sits in a sealed Bass Works box, and is driven by an Alpine mono amplifier. It's nice and simple, and sounds WAY better than the stock Bose sound system.
  

 This is my baby.


----------



## stacker45

wildcatsare1 said:


> ....... Call me crazy, but before each use, I tilt the ...... downward, and I softly blow into them. I figure that if there is something in there, the air will disloge it, and gravity will pull it down...............
> 
> Funny, I used to do that on dates, works like a charm every time .......


 
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> Ha! I do just that to "turn on" my headphone amp!


 
  
 Ha Ha Ha!, very funnt, you guys are a riot. Laugh all you want, but I'll bet that you're going to start doing it from now on.


----------



## DarthFader

ruthieandjohn said:


> When you follow the advice of @stacker45, it is important that your car audio sound system be matched to your car for best performance.  Like this:
> …


 
 At first I honestly thought you'd done some amazing photoshop work. It seemed too perfect a pairing. I didn't realize the Fiat had that interior color scheme available. These photos crack me up!!!!!
  


stacker45 said:


> The funny thing is that some cars could actually be ordered with a special 16 rpm turntable from the factory. The only one that I've ever seen was in a Chrysler 300 from the late fiftys.
> 
> This is part of my car's sound system, I have had it since 2004, and this is the 4th car it's been installed in. You can see the Alpine head unit in the top of the pictrue, and the other speakers are all behind the factory grills, and are all Boston Acoustics, including the 12'' sub woofer, wich sits in a sealed Bass Works box, and is driven by an Alpine mono amplifier. It's nice and simple, and sounds WAY better than the stock Bose sound system.
> 
> ...


 
 That's a nice looking ride, man! I'm sure it sounds great too!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

darthfader said:


> At first I honestly thought you'd done some amazing photoshop work. It seemed too perfect a pairing. I didn't realize the Fiat had that interior color scheme available. These photos crack me up!!!!!
> 
> That's a nice looking ride, man! I'm sure it sounds great too!


 

 I had Colorware match my Sennheiser HD 800 headphone and HDVD 800 DAC/amp to the 2013 FIAT Abarth that I had purchased a few months before.  I't's real... no Photoshop.
  
 Oh, and I DO have a premium audio system in the FIAT... also in red and black.  It works GREAT... far better than the Bose premium audio system offered the years before.  Bose sounded great but did not have the power to overcome the high road noise of the FIAT.  This one sounds great AND overcomes road noise.
  
  



 And of course my FIAT, which transports me everywhere, including to audio shows, appears at or in those shows. Above you see it next to the Lotus of Ray Samuels, the amplifier giant, at ChiUniFi a year ago.
  


 ...and next to my amp at the Southeastern Michigan Headphone Meet three months ago at Overture Audio, Ann Arbor, MI.


----------



## stacker45

darthfader said:


> At first I honestly thought you'd done some amazing photoshop work. It seemed too perfect a pairing. I didn't realize the Fiat had that interior color scheme available. These photos crack me up!!!!!
> 
> That's a nice looking ride, man! I'm sure it sounds great too!


 
  
 I don't know what it is about these little Fiat 500, but I like them. The interiors are especially well designed, and they have very beautiful colors.
  
 Also, if I'm not mistaking the Fiat Abbarth's performance are similar to my RSX Type-S, I'm just not sure if they're reliable.
  
 Oh!, and, thanks for the compliment. It does sound pretty good. I would've put an even nicer sound system in, but I had my car broken into twice, this is why this time I decided to keep it stealth and simple.
  
 Back on topic. Last night I fired up my vintage Marantz 2226B reciever, and my Technics SL-PS700 CD player, and I listened to an mp3 CD-R, with my SR80i, and I must have been having a good ear day, because I truly liked what I was hearing.
  
 I often start listening on my ''main'' system, and finish the evening in my office. I have 2 modest vintage Marantz systems and my old JVC RC-M70 boombox, to wich I have hooked a Denon DVD player that I didn't have any used for elsewhere, and even this thing has decent sound quality.
  
 I'm sure that the main reason why I get such satisfaction out of these old things is because my expectations aren't as high as they are when I'm using my living room system.
  
 Here are a few pics of what I call my ''playroom''. The Denon, and the Technics are hidden in plain sight, under the Boombox.Sorry for the poor pictrue quality.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> I had Colorware match my Sennheiser HD 800 headphone and HDVD 800 DAC/amp to the 2013 FIAT Abarth that I had purchased a few months before.  I't's real... no Photoshop.
> 
> Oh, and I DO have a premium audio system in the FIAT... also in red and black.  It works GREAT... far better than the Bose premium audio system offered the years before.  Bose sounded great but did not have the power to overcome the high road noise of the FIAT.  This one sounds great AND overcomes road noise.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh my god!, John!,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I thought that these were random pics that you had downloaded from the interweb. You really own this Fiat then. Like I've said before, I'm a car enthusiast, from Fiat to Pagani, to Subaru,etc... there aren't many manufacturers that don't have at least one model that I like.
  
 I thought that I was at an advance stage of the desiese trying to match my RA1 to my RS1, but you have got it bad, in a good way, of course.
  
 By the way, are you sure about that middle pic?, because this black beauty looks a lot more like a Lamborghini than a Lotus, my friend.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Cool stuff, you rock John.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Hey, thanks! 
  
 Definitely real... here is the picture of me and the FIAT Abarth on the first day of spring, 2013, dressed to match, when I picked it up.  And the purchase was sufficiently memorable that FIAT chose to put my picture account of it on their website (go *here* and scroll down to the third story!).
  

  
 (and I think you are right... Lamborghini not Lotus... anyway, very impressive!)


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Hey, thanks!
> 
> Definitely real... here is the picture of me and the FIAT Abarth on the first day of spring, 2013, dressed to match, when I picked it up.  And the purchase was sufficiently memorable that FIAT chose to put my picture account of it on their website (go *here* and scroll down to the third story!).
> 
> ...


 
  
 Very nice John, I just love these cars, especially the Abarth.
  
 Back on topic,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,I'm off, tonight it's the Grado RS1 and RA1s turn, they really are a match made in heaven, I'm so glad you gave me that ''heads up'' Buddy.
  
 Happy listening.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Very nice John, I just love these cars, especially the Abarth.
> 
> Back on topic,
> 
> ...


 

 So pleased you enjoy the RS1 and RA1 together... I do too.. purely heaven.


----------



## XLR8

Love the photos...
 You must like to zoom zoom around..
  
 hehehehe of course with the Grado headphones on...


----------



## ruthieandjohn

xlr8 said:


> Love the photos...
> You must like to zoom zoom around..
> 
> hehehehe of course with the Grado headphones on...


 
 One of my choices for a vanity license plate was... LV2XLR8.
  
 Instead chose "GIOLITO," commemorating FIAT head of design Roberto Giolito, who brought the current reincarnation of the FIAT 500 to the US four years ago. 
  
 But given your screen name, I had to tell you (one of ) my other choice(s).


----------



## Arty McGhee

just got these
 not the blackstar drivers
 but a nice econo collectible
 exceptional condition


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Hey all, just wanted to post this thread in case you missed it:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/771098/new-grado-gh1-headphone-available-for-pre-order-at-ttvjaudio


----------



## XLR8

arty mcghee said:


> just got these
> not the blackstar drivers
> but a nice econo collectible
> exceptional condition


 
 Sweet cans they look like vintage pink drivers...
 I crave this era...
 How do they sound?
  
  
 PS- Has anyone ever heard the Grado PS-1 model?


----------



## Arty McGhee

xlr8 said:


> Sweet cans they look like vintage pink drivers...
> I crave this era...
> How do they sound?
> 
> ...


 
 sound is nice very clean mids
 slightly rolled off treble and not a lot of bass
 compared to a modern version
 more like a studio monitor


----------



## XLR8

arty mcghee said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet cans they look like vintage pink drivers...
> ...


 

 Yup clean mids I would call them sweet 
 And yeah the bass is not synonymous with this era...
 Enjoy them


----------



## XLR8

wildcatsare1 said:


> Hey all, just wanted to post this thread in case you missed it:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/771098/new-grado-gh1-headphone-available-for-pre-order-at-ttvjaudio


 

 You know I contacted them a day or so after they came out.
 Never received a reply which I thought was unusual.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

xlr8 said:


> You know I contacted them a day or so after they came out.
> Never received a reply which I thought was unusual.




I think Todd has been on vacation.


----------



## wormsdriver

xlr8 said:


> wildcatsare1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all, just wanted to post this thread in case you missed it:
> ...


 
 I email Todd early that morning when John (@kayandjohn) announced it, since I consider TTVJ my dealer, and he posted that thread later on that day (or the next?) and emailed me back letting me know of the limited nature of them. so I guess I better order one if you want one.


----------



## wormsdriver

I don't know about you guys, but i'm still hesitant to order one till I find out a little more about 'em...


----------



## Arty McGhee

xlr8 said:


> Yup clean mids I would call them sweet
> And yeah the bass is not synonymous with this era...
> Enjoy them


 
 yes
 i would definitely  describe the mids as sweet
 i find the newer models to be a bit harsh in the highs


----------



## daronharvey

daronharvey said:


> The Grados I have float my boat nicely, so I'm happy to stick with them, and despite the impressions I might have given in m earlier posting, I'm actually really happy with the results of both the SR325e's and RS2i's plugged into either of the two amps mentioned. What I'm wondering is that if I cant tell the diference between those two amps, what would I gain personally from an upgrade to Slee Solo?
> 
> There are plenty of posts to answer that question, but I would have anticipated the Novo and Solo to be more alike than the Novo and XCan v2 is turning out to be.
> 
> I guess I'll keep wondering until I hear it for myself!


 
  
 Just a quick follow-on from the earlier postings regarding the differences (or lack of) between my Graham Slee Novo and XCan v2. Having spent some more time with them, but this time with only headphone amp hooked up at any one time, I feel at last able to tell the difference!
  
 The Novo is actually better than I was originally giving it credit for, and I was able to hear crisper detail overall than I was able to with the XCan v2. That said, the genre of music calls for strengths in different areas, so whilst tracks by Steely Dan, Eric Bibb, Earth Wind and Fire, Gerry Rafferty and Nicola Benedetti sounded better to me due to the clarity of the Novo, some tracks by Gary Moore and ACDC seemed... to me... to sound better through the XCan.
  
 I'm not talking night and day differences, but they're there and I'm now tempted to keep and use both units after all. That might sound excessive, but it does allow me to have a decent set up in the lounge on my main Hifi, whilst using an old but decent sounding CD player in my home office to feed the Novo.
  
 Like I had previously been doing, I will continue to use either my RS2i's or SR325e's as feels best suited to the recording I'm listening to at the time, where the 325's pull out the bass on some CDs which would otherwise sound bass-lite, whilst the RS2's provide the finess on other recordings. The RS2i's are my default choice, though.
  
 Thanks to those who provided feedback and suggestions.


----------



## rovopio

wormsdriver said:


> I don't know about you guys, but i'm still hesitant to order one till I find out a little more about 'em...


 
  
 I got this info from a friend on saturday... (We don't live in the same country so I can't verify the validity of the source.)
 He said that this e-mail copy paste was from Grado...
  
 On gh-1 SQ...


> It will be no less than an RS1e. The timbre of course is hardwood. Usually the hardwood is Brazilian in origin. Will it sound different, yes.
> All timber resonates differently so we will just have to wait as to how different it sounds compared to brazilian hardwood."


----------



## wormsdriver

^^ thanks for this. I am definitely gonna hold off a little longer till I pre-order!


----------



## gregorya

wormsdriver said:


> ^^ thanks for this. I am definitely gonna hold off a little longer till I pre-order!


 

 It does seem a little odd, I mean just because a random tree grows in Brooklyn, how would one determine if it possessed any special acoustic properties? Or, can any wood be used and be turned into something that sounds great?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

gregorya said:


> It does seem a little odd, I mean just because a random tree grows in Brooklyn, how would one determine if it possessed any special acoustic properties? Or, can any wood be used and be turned into something that sounds great?


 

 I think it was a tree outside their factory that had to be cut down, so sentimental value, maybe....
  
 Any of you modern aware of someone that uses American Oak for cups?


----------



## joseph69

gregorya said:


> Or, can any wood be used and be turned into something that sounds great?


 
 Grado does state that they cure their Mahogany wood cups, so who knows?


----------



## Unchi

Imagine Grado cups made out of wood from an old Stradivarius violin.


----------



## stacker45

unchi said:


> Imagine Grado cups made out of wood from an old Stradivarius violin.


 
  
 Or like I've said before, from the Grado factory's old wooden toilet seats, of course it would be a very limited edition, due to the fact that there are only 2 seats available, one from the mens, and one from the womens restrooms.
  
 Seriously though, are the GH-1 only available through TTVJ, as it was for the Bushmills, wich could only be ordered from Turntable Lab?
  
 If I remember correctly, the Bushmills were sold out after less than 24 hours, so those who are interrested shouldn't wait too long. Although it's true that at $395, the Bushmills were much less expensive than the GH-1.
  
 Just out of curiousity, who has pre-ordered the GH-1?.


----------



## Unchi

I just pre-ordered one the other day through TTVJ.


----------



## XLR8

If you do a google search for Grado gh-1 you'll see it available for pre order all over the world. 
I doubt it's a limited edition like HF1, HF2 Bushmills..



rovopio said:


> I got this info from a friend on saturday... (We don't live in the same country so I can't verify the validity of the source.)
> He said that this e-mail copy paste was from Grado...
> 
> On gh-1 SQ...
> ...


----------



## theHof

Alright, hoping for a little feedback/advice.  I want to get my new headphones on the way tonight.  I can either get SR80i/e and a little dot I+ OR just get a pair of the 325e and get the little dot down the road.  What are your thoughts?  I do already have a D-Zero i didn't mind with my 80is and I do have my 'Sui 5000x I could use for an amp.


----------



## stacker45

unchi said:


> I just pre-ordered one the other day through TTVJ.


 
  
 I'm looking forward to reading the people impressions, I hope that they'll start shipping them soon.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Or like I've said before, from the Grado factory's old wooden toilet seats, of course it would be a very limited edition, due to the fact that there are only 2 seats available, one from the mens, and one from the womens restrooms.
> 
> Seriously though, are the GH-1 only available through TTVJ, as it was for the Bushmills, wich could only be ordered from Turntable Lab?
> 
> ...


 

 GH-1 may be ordered through Overture Audio, Ann Arbor, MI, as one person active on this thread has done.  (734) 662-1812.  Ask for T.J. Jankowski or Keith Moorman, or anyone else can help you as well.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> GH-1 may be ordered through Overture Audio, Ann Arbor, MI, as one person active on this thread has done.  (734) 662-1812.  Ask for T.J. Jankowski or Keith Moorman, or anyone else can help you as well.


 
  
 Thanks John, so unlike the Bushmills, these are available from more than one dealer.
  
 I wonder how many they'll make.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Thanks John, so unlike the Bushmills, these are available from more than one dealer.
> 
> I wonder how many they'll make.


 
 Yes, as I understand it, each Grado dealer was notified of the GH-1 and asked how many they'd like to buy.  That number is used for allocation... since they don't know just how many they will get from that tree, GH-1 units will be proportionally allocated based on how many the dealer said they would buy.  They do BUY them.  They don't get them on approval and only pay when they sell them.
  
 Oh, and the acoustic differences between maple (or oak) and mahogany I would imagine are far less than the acoustic differences between wood and plastic, or between plastic and metal.  And none of the one-material earcups would have the ability to suppress unwanted resonances like the wood-wrapped-iin-metal construction of the Professional Series PS500 and PS1000 - that is why they used two materials in the PS headphones.


----------



## beez

thehof said:


> Alright, hoping for a little feedback/advice.  I want to get my new headphones on the way tonight.  I can either get SR80i/e and a little dot I+ OR just get a pair of the 325e and get the little dot down the road.  What are your thoughts?  I do already have a D-Zero i didn't mind with my 80is and I do have my 'Sui 5000x I could use for an amp.




no question in my mind get the 325 and a pair of ttvj flats. the 325 is great and will sound way better unamped than the 80 will with a little dot. build a system over time around the 325, you will get much more with these than an 80.

make sure you get ttvj flats! they are the only true grado pad. ignore the naysayers.


----------



## theHof

beez said:


> no question in my mind get the 325 and a pair of ttvj flats. the 325 is great and will sound way better unamped than the 80 will with a little dot. build a system over time around the 325, you will get much more with these than an 80.
> 
> make sure you get ttvj flats! they are the only true grado pad. ignore the naysayers.




Well I'll have to get the pads next week but my 325es are on the way =D


----------



## stacker45

beez said:


> no question in my mind get the 325 and a pair of ttvj flats. the 325 is great and will sound way better unamped than the 80 will with a little dot. build a system over time around the 325, you will get much more with these than an 80.
> 
> make sure you get ttvj flats! they are the only true grado pad. ignore the naysayers.


 
  
 I agree that the TTVJ flats could be a good match for the SR325e. The flats will increase the bass a bit, and soften the treble a bit. The only downsides in my opinion, is that the flats don't have as big a soundstage, and they don't sound quite as clear as the L-cush do.
  
 I've never heard the SR325e, but I do own a pair of SR80e, with L-cush, and a Little Dot 1+, and this combination sounds ridiculously good.
  
 That being said, buying the SR325e now, and taking the time to know and appreciate the headphones alone, and eventually, rediscover them through the Little Dot 1+, is what I would do.


----------



## stacker45

thehof said:


> Well I'll have to get the pads next week but my 325es are on the way =D


 
  
 Well congratz then!, smart move.


----------



## rovopio

xlr8 said:


> If you do a google search for Grado gh-1 you'll see it available for pre order all over the world.
> I doubt it's a limited edition like HF1, HF2 Bushmills..
> This last paragraph very concerning if valid + more here https://m.facebook.com/V2point0/photos/pb.420026564762546.-2207520000.1434407743./770460713052461/?type=1&source=54&refid=17


 
  
 yeah, that's it. The e-mail I quoted came from my friend's local extension of Singapore's v2point0. I don't know exactly who from Grado that made the statement I quoted but I'm quite certain it's from Grado directly because v2point0 showed the public that photo that John posted a week ago at least 11 days before John did it. With the name (gh-1) and everything.
  
 So... I don't know. Maybe they will use the rs1e driver...? Hard to infer from the vague answer.


----------



## theHof

stacker45 said:


> That being said, buying the SR325e now, and taking the time to know and appreciate the headphones alone, and eventually, rediscover them through the Little Dot 1+, is what I would do.




I think this is the plan! Pretty excited for them to show up. And thank you!


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Just out of curiousity, who has pre-ordered the GH-1?.


 
 Against my better judgement due to already owning 4-pairs of Grados, I placed an order for the GH-1 from Overture Audio a few days ago thanks to @Kayandjohn. I was told they will be ready for shipping in 60-90 days.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Owned the 325e and still have the LD I+. You can never go wrong with that combo.


----------



## rovopio

williamleonhart said:


> Owned the 325e and still have the LD I+. You can never go wrong with that combo.


 
  
 I e-mailed David about ordering the LD i+ today.
 Damn you guys. I'm a broke employee. This is very unhealthy to my non-existing wallet.


----------



## Harry Manback

Here's to hoping Grado puts a full size plug on the Gh1. Pisses me off every time I look at the dinky plug on my ps500e.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

rovopio said:


> I e-mailed David about ordering the LD i+ today.
> Damn you guys. I'm a broke employee. This is very unhealthy to my non-existing wallet.


 
 By the way, you won't be able to resist tube rolling on the I+
  
  
 I suggest the Siemens 6AK5 for all your Grado needs!


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks John, so unlike the Bushmills, these are available from more than one dealer.
> ...


 
  
 yes, when I got the email response from Todd @ttvj, his response was very similar to this.


harry manback said:


> Here's to hoping Grado puts a full size plug on the Gh1. Pisses me off every time I look at the dinky plug on my ps500e.


 
 If it's an on-ear grado, which I'm sure it will be, more than likely we'll be stuck with the smaller jack.


----------



## rovopio

williamleonhart said:


> By the way, you won't be able to resist tube rolling on the I+
> 
> 
> I suggest the Siemens 6AK5 for all your Grado needs!


 
  
 How much is the 6ak5 in SG?
 Or is it from eBay?


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> If it's an on-ear grado, which I'm sure it will be, more than likely we'll be stuck with the smaller jack.


 
 Yes, it is an open-back design.


----------



## Harry Manback

I can't fathom the arrogance of asking us to drop $650.00 on a product that we know so very, very little about. It could be just as bad as the RS1e. It could also be a "corrected" RS1e. We just don't know do we?

I want to believe though...I really do.


----------



## rovopio

harry manback said:


> I can't fathom the arrogance of asking us to drop $650.00 on a product that we know so very, very little about. It could be just as bad as the RS1e. It could also be a "corrected" RS1e. We just don't know do we?
> 
> I want to believe though...I really do.


 
  
 Is that not the norm here? Didn't Hifiman does this pre-order stuffs too with the he-560?


----------



## Harry Manback

I'd put down $100 to reserve a spot, then patiently wait to see what comes about, but full price is asking for a lot of faith for what may be an RS1e clone.


----------



## CH23

harry manback said:


> I can't fathom the arrogance of asking us to drop $650.00 on a product that we know so very, very little about. It could be just as bad as the RS1e. It could also be a "corrected" RS1e. We just don't know do we?
> 
> I want to believe though...I really do.




This isn't a problem if the quality across their entire line is top notch, but i can't really say so of Grado (i know i'm in the fan club, don't lynch me)

I'm broke anyways


----------



## rovopio

ch23 said:


> This isn't a problem if the quality across their entire line is top notch, but i can't really say so of Grado (i know i'm in the fan club, don't lynch me)
> 
> I'm broke anyways


 
  
 What's wrong with their quality?


----------



## CH23

rovopio said:


> ch23 said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't a problem if the quality across their entire line is top notch, but i can't really say so of Grado (i know i'm in the fan club, don't lynch me)
> ...




Consistency in price/quality, and consistency on headphones per series.

I'm not saying it's bad, but not good enough to pay $600 for something you haven't seen/heard.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

The Auralic Taurus Mk. 2 arrived yesterday afternoon, all I can say is wow. Yes, the usual "hearing things on recordings I know well that I didn't know were there."  Though outside of what I expected, height information in the soundstage and imaging that I didn't know the PS1k and HE560 were capable of producing. Incredible, effortless clarity, it truly reminds me of Krell and Mark Gevinson's best amps in their glory days. Music rising from a deep black background, beautiful tone, incredible speed, snap, the whole package.
  
 How good is the Taurus Mk. 2, my Lyr 2, Little Dot Mk. 3 are for sale now
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  
 Peace On!


----------



## Harry Manback

rovopio said:


> What's wrong with their quality?




Glue hanging out of cup, knicks in wood, pads not fitting right. Small things, but things you don't expect from products that cost as much as these headphones. Look around the E series thread, lots of pics.

Basically things you'd never see leave the Sennheiser factory.


----------



## CH23

harry manback said:


> rovopio said:
> 
> 
> > What's wrong with their quality?
> ...




Plastic rodblocks on the PS1000. I think that's my main reason to not insta buy new expensive Grado headphones.

Sound quality is superb though, as you'd expect of €2000 headphones.


----------



## rovopio

ch23 said:


> Consistency in price/quality, and consistency on headphones per series.
> 
> I'm not saying it's bad, but not good enough to pay $600 for something you haven't seen/heard.


 
  
  


harry manback said:


> Glue hanging out of cup, knicks in wood, pads not fitting right. Small things, but things you don't expect from products that cost as much as these headphones. Look around the E series thread, lots of pics.
> 
> Basically things you'd never see leave the Sennheiser factory.


 
  
 My counter-arguments... This particular headphone build quality is so bad it warrants it's own thread -> http://www.head-fi.org/t/613703/shure-srh-940-crack-and-their-service
  
 I'm not cherry-picking, this is literally from <2 weeks ago, that's why I still remember -> www.head-fi.org/t/711824/hifiman-he-560-impressions-discussion-thread/13410#post_11665255
 he-560, a $900 headphone (or $800 if you speak Mandarin and able to navigate yourself through Hifiman China's own website).
  
 Hifiman he-560 "strong clamp force" issue (Sorted by recency. Feel free to sort by relevance afterwards) -> http://www.head-fi.org/newsearch/?search=strong+clamp+force&resultSortingPreference=recency&byuser=&output=posts&sdate=0&newer=1&type=all&containingthread[0]=711824&advanced=1
  
 Hifiman he-400 debacles of drivers issues and subsequent revisions. Hifiman he-560 early production model wood finish issues.
  
 Audez'e drivers lifetime issue => www.head-fi.org/t/753171/no-shame-on-audeze-buyer-neednt-beware
  
 Grado is not the best, but they are not the worst either...


----------



## CH23

rovopio said:


> My counter-arguments...
> 
> [...]
> 
> Grado is not the best, but they are not the worst either...




Pointing out flaws in other manufacturers does not make the one you're defending any better.

And there's no reason to say that just because B does thing, A can do thing.


----------



## Harry Manback

rovopio said:


> My counter-arguments... This particular headphone build quality is so bad it warrants it's own thread -> http://www.head-fi.org/t/613703/shure-srh-940-crack-and-their-service
> 
> I'm not cherry-picking, this is literally from <2 weeks ago, that's why I still remember -> www.head-fi.org/t/711824/hifiman-he-560-impressions-discussion-thread/13410#post_11665255
> he-560, a $900 headphone (or $800 if you speak Mandarin and able to navigate yourself through Hifiman China's own website).
> ...


 
  
 Never said they were the worst.  I love my Grados.
  
 I just want to be able to reserve a GH1 with a lower cost.  I'd rather lose $100 bucks and get nothing than pay $650 for a headphone that I hate.


----------



## rovopio

ch23 said:


> Pointing out flaws in other manufacturers does not make the one you're defending any better.
> 
> And there's no reason to say that just because B does thing, A can do thing.


 
  
 At least we all know that Grado headphones are handmade.
 As long as they don't revamp and improves their production methods with Kaizen and stuffs... Grado will always, always have handmade defects.
  
 The problem is that everybody fighting for the same slice of pie. New companies keeps making cheaper and cheaper good-value products. Grado employees made headphones so quick so "handmade issues" bound to happen. If they take 3 times (or 5 times) as long to make each headphone, we will definitely get less "blemishes", so-to-speak.
  
 What can they do? At least Grado's "blemishes" are still wearable.
  


harry manback said:


> Never said they were the worst.  I love my Grados.
> 
> I just want to be able to reserve a GH1 with a lower cost.  I'd rather lose $100 bucks and get nothing than pay $650 for a headphone that I hate.


 
  
 I'm in the same boat with you. They are asking for $200 and $900 in my case though. I'm so confused about what should I do that I ended up contacting Little Dot instead...


----------



## swspiers

rovopio said:


> My counter-arguments... This particular headphone build quality is so bad it warrants it's own thread -> http://www.head-fi.org/t/613703/shure-srh-940-crack-and-their-service
> 
> I'm not cherry-picking, this is literally from <2 weeks ago, that's why I still remember -> www.head-fi.org/t/711824/hifiman-he-560-impressions-discussion-thread/13410#post_11665255
> he-560, a $900 headphone (or $800 if you speak Mandarin and able to navigate yourself through Hifiman China's own website).
> ...


 
 Ouch!  Nicely played, sir.


----------



## joseph69

harry manback said:


> I'd put down $100 to reserve a spot, then patiently wait to see what comes about, but full price is asking for a lot of faith for what may be an RS1e clone.


 
 I put down $130.00 for the GH-1…and if I don't lie it, it will be returned or sold too someone who may have wanted one but missed out due too the limited production, thats all.
  


wildcatsare1 said:


> The Auralic Taurus Mk. 2 arrived yesterday afternoon, all I can say is wow. Yes, the usual "hearing things on recordings I know well that I didn't know were there."  Though outside of what I expected, height information in the soundstage and imaging that I didn't know the PS1k and HE560 were capable of producing. Incredible, effortless clarity, it truly reminds me of Krell and Mark Gevinson's best amps in their glory days. Music rising from a deep black background, beautiful tone, incredible speed, snap, the whole package.
> 
> How good is the Taurus Mk. 2, my Lyr 2, Little Dot Mk. 3 are for sale now
> 
> ...


 
 Congratulations, glad your liking the Taurus!


----------



## Harry Manback

Where did you put down $130?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

harry manback said:


> Where did you put down $130?



Overture Audio Ann Arbor MI 734 662 1812


----------



## joseph69

harry manback said:


> Where did you put down $130?Quote:


 


ruthieandjohn said:


> Overture Audio Ann Arbor MI 734 662 1812


 
 Yes, thank you!


----------



## whirlwind

wildcatsare1 said:


> The Auralic Taurus Mk. 2 arrived yesterday afternoon, all I can say is wow. Yes, the usual "hearing things on recordings I know well that I didn't know were there."  Though outside of what I expected, height information in the soundstage and imaging that I didn't know the PS1k and HE560 were capable of producing. Incredible, effortless clarity, it truly reminds me of Krell and Mark Gevinson's best amps in their glory days. Music rising from a deep black background, beautiful tone, incredible speed, snap, the whole package.
> 
> How good is the Taurus Mk. 2, my Lyr 2, Little Dot Mk. 3 are for sale now
> 
> ...


 
 Pretty much as I expected.
  
 Congrats, enjoy....happy listening


----------



## Wildcatsare1

whirlwind said:


> Pretty much as I expected.
> 
> Congrats, enjoy....happy listening




Thanks Whirlwind, don't know why spell checker refers Gevinson to Levinson you guys understood.


----------



## jaywillin

wildcatsare1 said:


> The Auralic Taurus Mk. 2 arrived yesterday afternoon, all I can say is wow. Yes, the usual "hearing things on recordings I know well that I didn't know were there."  Though outside of what I expected, height information in the soundstage and imaging that I didn't know the PS1k and HE560 were capable of producing. Incredible, effortless clarity, it truly reminds me of Krell and Mark Gevinson's best amps in their glory days. Music rising from a deep black background, beautiful tone, incredible speed, snap, the whole package.
> 
> How good is the Taurus Mk. 2, my Lyr 2, Little Dot Mk. 3 are for sale now
> 
> ...


 
 nice, i hope you have it at the next meet !


----------



## Unchi

I'm not sure if anyone posted this yet but I got an email from TTVJ saying,
  
 "

```
[color=rgb(68, 68, 68)] We just heard from Grado that they getting close to being finished with  enough production on the GH1 to have them available for dealers. They  plan on having them to us in 2-4 weeks.[/color]
```
 "
  
 I'm really excited for this.


----------



## grampus

I really like MS pro


----------



## XLR8

unchi said:


> I'm not sure if anyone posted this yet but I got an email from TTVJ saying,
> 
> "
> [COLOR=444444]
> ...




If i see that protruding driver like in rs1e i will be sick very sick... 
Sure hope i am wrong.
Ps - my dealer wanted full amount of 650US$ so held off. TTVJ never replied. I think i will remain on the fence with this one.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Against my better judgement due to already owning 4-pairs of Grados, I placed an order for the GH-1 from Overture Audio a few days ago thanks to @Kayandjohn. I was told they will be ready for shipping in 60-90 days.


 
  
 Worst case, if the GH-1 turns out to be great sounding, you could alway sell one or two pairs.


----------



## stacker45

wildcatsare1 said:


> The Auralic Taurus Mk. 2 arrived yesterday afternoon, all I can say is wow. Yes, the usual "hearing things on recordings I know well that I didn't know were there."  Though outside of what I expected, height information in the soundstage and imaging that I didn't know the PS1k and HE560 were capable of producing. Incredible, effortless clarity, it truly reminds me of Krell and Mark Gevinson's best amps in their glory days. Music rising from a deep black background, beautiful tone, incredible speed, snap, the whole package.
> 
> How good is the Taurus Mk. 2, my Lyr 2, Little Dot Mk. 3 are for sale now
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just noticed that someone has already piked up on the Gevinson/Levinson, so carry on!.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

stacker45 said:


> Hmmm!, Mark Gevinson....could he be related to Mark Levinson by any chance?:wink_face:




My iPhone spell check prefers Gevinson to Levinson, go figure


----------



## stacker45

wildcatsare1 said:


> My iPhone spell check prefers Gevinson to Levinson, go figure


 
  
 I understand, I have big fingers too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 In fact, I have C-cup hands.


----------



## DarthFader

I'll be looking forward to the impressions and reviews of the GH-1!
  
 I don't imagine that I'll end up getting one—certainly I won't be pre-ordering one. What I'm about to say may be heresy here on Head-Fi but I can't justify buying another pair of headphones when I already own multiple high-end cans.


----------



## stacker45

darthfader said:


> I'll be looking forward to the impressions and reviews of the GH-1!
> 
> I don't imagine that I'll end up getting one—certainly I won't be pre-ordering one. What I'm about to say may be heresy here on Head-Fi but I can't justify buying another pair of headphones when I already own multiple high-end cans.


 
  
 Supposedely, the GH-1 won't be a limited edition, so if the reviews are good, you could always buy a pair later on, and sell one or two pair, if need be.


----------



## DarthFader

stacker45 said:


> Supposedely, the GH-1 won't be a limited edition, so if the reviews are good, you could always buy a pair later on, and sell one or two pair, if need be.


 

 That was my thinking. Glad to hear it won't be a limited run; the eBay struggle can be real.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Talking about limited editions, I'm not so keen on the HF1 and HF2 anymore. The PS1 and HP1k, well, I may never get a chance to audition at all... I've been looking for the Bushmills for so long, but I'm just afraid they might turn out in the same way as the HFs (sonically there's not so much to want, oh and I have the PS500).
  
 So I'm glad the GH1 will not be limited editions. Greatly increases the chances of me getting to audition those. And I think it's pretty stupid to create a new series only to feed it with a LE product.


----------



## rovopio

stacker45 said:


> Supposedely, the GH-1 won't be a limited edition, so if the reviews are good, you could always buy a pair later on, and sell one or two pair, if need be.


 
  
 They said once that particular tree is gone it's gone. Which is why v2point0 jacked up the price to $900...
 Not saying you're wrong, I'm saying, I don't know which info is actually correct...


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Supposedely, the GH-1 won't be a limited edition, so if the reviews are good, you could always buy a pair later on, and sell one or two pair, if need be.


 

 Interested how you learned that the GH-1 won't be a limited edition.  My wonderful Grado dealer, Overture Audio, checked back with Grado after getting more inquiries than GH-1s they had reserved, and they were told that not only could they not order any more, but that Grado was slightly worried about making ones to cover the orders they had from that tree shown earlier.
  
 How did you find they would not be limited?  Thanks!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

So I am sitting here, minding my own business, listening to both Tears for Fears and Tim McGraw on my new (for me) gold SR325i, marveling at how good the vocals, guitars and drums sound, and the spirit then moves me to order a pair of SR325is (shiny silver... said to have more bass and more sibilance) from the one and only place claimed to have them (there is one person on head-fi.org who has a pair advertised, but he never got back to me).
  
 So I did.

*My just-ordered SHINY SR325is to arrive soon.*
  
 Look for one of my three-way compares of my Grado SR325e, SR325i, and SR325is coming soon!
  
 See... I'm already prepared:


----------



## Unchi

ruthieandjohn said:


> Interested how you learned that the GH-1 won't be a limited edition.  My wonderful Grado dealer, Overture Audio, checked back with Grado after getting more inquiries than GH-1s they had reserved, and they were told that not only could they not order any more, but that Grado was slightly worried about making ones to cover the orders they had from that tree shown earlier.


 
 Thank you for your input. This really makes me feel better about my purchase!


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Worst case, if the GH-1 turns out to be great sounding, you could alway sell one or two pairs.


 
 I do hope the GH-1 turns out to be something great, but I wouldn't part with any of my other models, I'd just have 5-pairs.


----------



## DarthFader

williamleonhart said:


> Talking about limited editions, I'm not so keen on the HF1 and HF2 anymore. The PS1 and HP1k, well, I may never get a chance to audition at all... I've been looking for the Bushmills for so long, but I'm just afraid they might turn out in the same way as the HFs (sonically there's not so much to want, oh and I have the PS500).
> 
> So I'm glad the GH1 will not be limited editions. Greatly increases the chances of me getting to audition those. And I think it's pretty stupid to create a new series only to feed it with a LE product.


 

 Thumbs up for the PS500.  What a great can!


----------



## maddin

@kayandjohn:
 I have the golden SR325i as well and the SR325e. For my ears the SR325i is THE headphone for voices. From my other gradessandros none get this so well. Listening to Tom Waits or to Giant Sand is real bliss. I find the voices of the SR325e more back compared to the SR325i. The SR325e sounds more relaxed, smooth. Overall I prefer the SR325i.


----------



## whirlwind

maddin said:


> @kayandjohn:
> I have the golden SR325i as well and the SR325e. For my ears the SR325i is THE headphone for voices. From my other gradessandros none get this so well. Listening to Tom Waits or to Giant Sand is real bliss. I find the voices of the SR325e more back compared to the SR325i. The SR325e sounds more relaxed, smooth. Overall I prefer the SR325i.


 
 I loved the 325is for  classic rock, blues....very in your face can can...I liked it alot...agree wonderful vocals
  
 For me, it is a pretty nice bump up from 225i


----------



## wormsdriver

I like the transparency very much on the 325's. A bit scary at times, I have to look around because I feel like I am there in the recording.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
  
 on another note, I just pulled the trigger on a Chord Hugo. Hope it's worth the extra cash, can't wait to hear how it pairs with Grados!


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> I like the transparency very much on the 325's. A bit scary at times, I have to look around because I feel like I am there in the recording.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 +1..... totally agree with the transparency of the 325 at least the 325is, its the only one that I have heard....almost kept it over the RS1i at one point.
  
 Wow!....Congrats on that Chord Hugo......I can't wait to hear some impressions from you


----------



## wormsdriver

^^thanks!
  
 This is the second time I've had the Sr325. both times I've gotten the older version with the straight cups vs the newer mushroom cups. Last time I had them I also had a little dot i+, great little combo, but sold them because I missed the Rs1 too much.


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> So I am sitting here, minding my own business, listening to both Tears for Fears and Tim McGraw on my new (for me) gold SR325i, marveling at how good the vocals, guitars and drums sound, and the spirit then moves me to order a pair of SR325is (shiny silver... said to have more bass and more sibilance) from the one and only place claimed to have them (there is one person on head-fi.org who has a pair advertised, but he never got back to me).
> 
> So I did.
> 
> ...


 
 that will be interesting but you need a couple of extra columns for alessandro ms2i, and ms2e, that would be a total shootout !


----------



## ruthieandjohn

maddin said:


> @kayandjohn:
> I have the golden SR325i as well and the SR325e. For my ears the SR325i is THE headphone for voices. From my other gradessandros none get this so well. Listening to Tom Waits or to Giant Sand is real bliss. I find the voices of the SR325e more back compared to the SR325i. The SR325e sounds more relaxed, smooth. Overall I prefer the SR325i.


 

 I went back and forth with a head-fier who sold me his SR325i (gold) with intent of upgrading to SR325e, then when he upgraded, he missed the brighter sound of his SR325i.  After he tried the SR325 and maybe the SR325is, he still could not find his SR325i sweet spot, so I sold his back to him, and he is again happy.
  
 Then *I* missed them and bought another pair of the SR325i in gold.  So I now have both the SR325i and the SR325e and I am awaiting the SR325is I just ordered.


----------



## rovopio

I placed an order for the LD i+
 Asked David to ship it to a friend staying in Shanghai for Business Trip. Hopefully it will reach him during him staying in the hotel.
  
 If not, well.. hopefully it does


----------



## Wildcatsare1

wormsdriver said:


> I like the transparency very much on the 325's. A bit scary at times, I have to look around because I feel like I am there in the recording.:eek:
> 
> 
> 
> on another note, I just pulled the trigger on a Chord Hugo. Hope it's worth the extra cash, can't wait to hear how it pairs with Grados!




Very cool Worms!!!! Looking forward to reading your impressions on both the DAC and amp sections! I have read great reports about the Hugo with the HD800, should be a fantastic combination with all of your cans.


----------



## theHof

All this 325 talk is getting me super excited.  Only about 19 hours until my 325es show up


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Interested how you learned that the GH-1 won't be a limited edition.  My wonderful Grado dealer, Overture Audio, checked back with Grado after getting more inquiries than GH-1s they had reserved, and they were told that not only could they not order any more, but that Grado was slightly worried about making ones to cover the orders they had from that tree shown earlier.
> 
> How did you find they would not be limited?  Thanks!


 
  
 Woah, guys guys!, you should know me better than this. I always try to weight my words carefully before pressing submit. 
  
 If you read my post carefully you'll notice that I said, ''supposedly''. I'm sorry John, but I can't answer your question, I can't even remember today's date, so don't ask me where I've read this. 
  
 The only thing that I'm sure of is that it wasn't written by someone that works for the Death Star, so, because I wasn't 100% sure, I went with ''supposedly''.
  
 If Grado only has the one tree that Vader and Skywalker are standing next to, in the pictrues, I can understand why some people would assume that it'll be a limited edition.
 That being said, I'm no expert, but by the size of that tree, they might end up with much more supply, than demand, anyway.


----------



## theHof

> See... I'm already prepared:




I'm also excited to see this filled out.


----------



## wormsdriver

wildcatsare1 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > I like the transparency very much on the 325's. A bit scary at times, I have to look around because I feel like I am there in the recording.:eek:
> ...




That's my next can that I'm buying very soon. I also read that it pairs up well with the hugo, also with the Concero HP and the Gs-1 that I have.

If any of you guys are looking for a small footprint all in one desktop device, I highly recommend the Concero HP. It very versatile and surprisingly drives different cans/impedance very well!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

wormsdriver said:


> That's my next can that I'm buying very soon. I also read that it pairs up well with the hugo, also with the Concero HP and the Gs-1 that I have.
> 
> If any of you guys are looking for a small footprint all in one desktop device, I highly recommend the Concero HP. It very versatile and surprisingly drives different cans/impedance very well!




I am considering the HEK and the HD800, the former is probably too expensive, so probably an HD800 if I can find a deal. 

Todd, at TTVJ is considering doing an HEK tour. His stock arrived today.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ruthieandjohn said:


> I went back and forth with a head-fier who sold me his SR325i (gold) with intent of upgrading to SR325e, then when he upgraded, he missed the brighter sound of his SR325i.  After he tried the SR325 and maybe the SR325is, he still could not find his SR325i sweet spot, so I sold his back to him, and he is again happy.
> 
> Then *I* missed them and bought another pair of the SR325i in gold.  So I now have both the SR325i and the SR325e and I am awaiting the SR325is I just ordered.


 
 Are you planning on getting the old, black SR300 too? You're also missing the original 325. Anw I envy you, Kay  I like all the 325 I've auditioned and/or owned (which includes the i, the is and the e), but my wallet doesn't allow me to keep them all. In fact I've sold my 325is the other day and still learning to adapt life with only the SR40, the RS1i and the PS500 around.


wormsdriver said:


> ^^thanks!
> 
> This is the second time I've had the Sr325. both times I've gotten the older version with the straight cups vs the newer mushroom cups. Last time I had them I also had a little dot i+, great little combo, but sold them because I missed the Rs1 too much.


 
 I find the LD to have perfect synergy with all Grados I've owned so far. What amp could be better than the I+?


----------



## DarthFader

williamleonhart said:


> I find the LD to have perfect synergy with all Grados I've owned so far. What amp could be better than the I+?


 
  
 I'm trying so hard to be frugal these days but when so many different people sing the Little Dot I+'s praises, how can I _not _get one too?


----------



## theHof

Anyway you Google it Grado + LD1 comes up over and over. It would be cool to know a super solid next tier item that has the synergy. LD1 will probably be coming for me soon, already have a reputable MUSES02 source saved and then on to tube rolling!


----------



## Renato6

Glad to see people talking about the Little Dot 1+
  
 I have a RS2i and and going to buy one on Amazon. There seems to be 3 versions
  
 1) Little Dot I+ 6JI X2 Tube standard Hybrid Headphone Tube Amplifier for $156
 2) Little Dot I+ 6CQ6 X2 Tube Upgrade Hybrid Headphone Tube Amplifier for $210
 3) Little Dot I+ WE408A X2 Tube Hybrid Tube Headphone Amplifier for $196
  
 Does anyone have any recommendations on which version is best?
  
 Thanks


----------



## theHof

I just found out I'm going on a business trip. Has anyone rocked Grados on a plane? Is it possible to get the volume hear-able without making neighbors mad?


----------



## theHof

renato6 said:


> Glad to see people talking about the Little Dot 1+
> 
> I have a RS2i and and going to buy one on Amazon. There seems to be 3 versions
> 
> ...




Can't speak from experience but my plan is to get the cheapest one and upgrade it myself with the sweet stuff


----------



## wormsdriver

williamleonhart said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > I went back and forth with a head-fier who sold me his SR325i (gold) with intent of upgrading to SR325e, then when he upgraded, he missed the brighter sound of his SR325i.  After he tried the SR325 and maybe the SR325is, he still could not find his SR325i sweet spot, so I sold his back to him, and he is again happy.
> ...




I wouldn't mind sending @kayandjohn my original sr325 for comparison if he wanted. I didn't offer it because it no longer is stock as I did the hole punch mod on them and mostly use them with the bigger bowl pads (earzonk)...

The little dot is definitely an awesome buy for your Grados. What's better/ the next step up? Well it's gonna cost you a few times the cost of the little dot. The Mad Ear, is definitely a couple of steps up the latter imo. You will hear quite a bit more of what you're missing immediately. 



wildcatsare1 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > That's my next can that I'm buying very soon. I also read that it pairs up well with the hugo, also with the Concero HP and the Gs-1 that I have.
> ...




I'd love to demo the he1000, but what I'm really interested in would be the he6. I wish Hifi man would do the he6 and make it more efficient, more comfortable and light weight! Oh, and sell it in the LOW $1000 price range.


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> on another note, I just pulled the trigger on a Chord Hugo. Hope it's worth the extra cash,
> can't wait to hear how it pairs with Grados!


 
 Congratulations on the Hugo…can't wait to hear your impressions.
  


thehof said:


> Can't speak from experience but my plan is to get the cheapest one and upgrade it myself with the sweet stuff


 
 Great plan!


----------



## Renato6

I see.
  
 When upgrading you mean changing the tubes?
  
 Sorry, I am new to this


----------



## theHof

First I think I'd upgrade the op amp to a muses02. Then change out the tubes to see what I like  so yes haha


----------



## rovopio

williamleonhart said:


> Are you planning on getting the old, black SR300 too? You're also missing the original 325. Anw I envy you, Kay  I like all the 325 I've auditioned and/or owned (which includes the i, the is and the e), but my wallet doesn't allow me to keep them all. In fact I've sold my 325is the other day and still learning to adapt life with only the SR40, the RS1i and the PS500 around.
> I find the LD to have perfect synergy with all Grados I've owned so far. What amp could be better than the I+?


 
  
 Hey Hoang,
  
 what was that tube you told me again a couple pages before? Buy from SG or buy from eBay? How much did you got it at the time?
  


darthfader said:


> I'm trying so hard to be frugal these days but when so many different people sing the Little Dot I+'s praises, how can I _not _get one too?


 
  
 If you have budget to spend, you won't be able to resist the temptation.
 #PersonalExperience


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > on another note, I just pulled the trigger on a Chord Hugo. Hope it's worth the extra cash,
> ...


----------



## Wildcatsare1

wormsdriver said:


> I wouldn't mind sending @kayandjohn my original sr325 for comparison if he wanted. I didn't offer it because it no longer is stock as I did the hole punch mod on them and mostly use them with the bigger bowl pads (earzonk)...
> 
> The little dot is definitely an awesome buy for your Grados. What's better/ the next step up? Well it's gonna cost you a few times the cost of the little dot. The Mad Ear, is definitely a couple of steps up the latter imo. You will hear quite a bit more of what you're missing immediately.
> I'd love to demo the he1000, but what I'm really interested in would be the he6. I wish Hifi man would do the he6 and make it more efficient, more comfortable and light weight! Oh, and sell it in the LOW $1000 price range.




There is supposed to be a successor to the HE6 with trickle down from the HEK.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

wildcatsare1 said:


> There is supposed to be a successor to the HE6 with trickle down from the HEK.




Hey all my LD 3 and PS500e are for sale, PM if you are interested.


----------



## Krutsch

ch23 said:


> Pointing out flaws in other manufacturers does not make the one you're defending any better.
> 
> And there's no reason to say that just because B does thing, A can do thing.


 

 Well, someone paid attention in math class.


----------



## Krutsch

thehof said:


> I just found out I'm going on a business trip. Has anyone rocked Grados on a plane?* Is it possible to get the volume hear-able without making neighbors mad?*


 

 No, it isn't. Grados are for the hotel room after the flight and the boring meeting that brought you out there in the first place. For the airplane ride, go with a set of Bose QC-25.


----------



## CH23

thehof said:


> I just found out I'm going on a business trip. Has anyone rocked Grados on a plane? Is it possible to get the volume hear-able without making neighbors mad?




As someone who uses their Grados in public transit a lot- i do not recommend it. This was the main reason to get their in ears for me. 
You won't hear half the music, but the people next to you will.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

^This^ x2, the reason I bought my CIEMs, the Alclair RSM, closest thing to over eat Grados in the in-ear world. One reviewer said they were like Grado GR10s on steroids. Highly recommended for personal listening, travel, and if you don't want to wake the Wife.


----------



## theHof

It was more of a question just because they're on the way whether I like it or not (I like it, 8ish hours they're mine!). I don't go on trips like this ever so I'm not asking if that's what the 325es will be best for in the future. Could I get away with it? Could I even quietly hear music with out being a monster to my neighbors?

Also wanted to brag mention, when it comes to the sleeping wife, I've broken things in our room, fallen down the stairs (I'm 6'8" 280lbs it was loud), etc. while she slept without waking. 'Blessed'


----------



## wormsdriver

wildcatsare1 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't mind.............
> ...


 
  







thehof said:


> It was more of a question just because they're on the way whether I like it or not (I like it, 8ish hours they're mine!). I don't go on trips like this ever so I'm not asking if that's what the 325es will be best for in the future. Could I get away with it? Could I even quietly hear music with out being a monster to my neighbors?
> 
> Also wanted to brag mention, when it comes to the sleeping wife,* I've broken things in our room, fallen down the stairs *(I'm 6'8" 280lbs it was loud), etc. while she slept without waking. 'Blessed'


 
 hahaha. sorry, but the first thing that came to my mind as I was reading this was Aunt Bunny!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Aunt Bunny!   WARNING, Explicit Lyrics! :-P


----------



## whirlwind

thehof said:


> Anyway you Google it Grado + LD1 comes up over and over. It would be cool to know a super solid next tier item that has the synergy. LD1 will probably be coming for me soon, already have a reputable MUSES02 source saved and then on to tube rolling!


 
 The LD1+ is a great little amp for the money, it is a great bang for the buck.
  
 It is *Not *a pure tube amp, it is a hybrid, but you can roll op amp and tubes....so it is a lot of fun to play with and being that Grado's are very easy to amp, you do not need to spend a lot of money to get a good sound and synergy.
  
 Let it be noted that to change the op amp you must open the amp and change jumpers around when changing the op amps.
  
 Great starter amp if you are just getting into the tube sound.
  
 Mad Ear +HD & Woo WA6 are two more amps that many people use with Grados....these are both pure tubes amps, all the way....100%
  
 I can not speak for the WA6, other than I know it is a great amp, as many will tell you.
  
 The Mad Ear +HD is a killer amp, a real work horse that works well with many headphones , low impedence and great for cans up too 300 ohms.
  
 The synergy with the Mad Ear is much greater than the synergy of the LD1+ with Grado's, IMHO.   However the cost will be about 4 times as much, and that is for a used amp.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

rovopio said:


> Hey Hoang,
> 
> what was that tube you told me again a couple pages before? Buy from SG or buy from eBay? How much did you got it at the time?
> 
> ...


 
 I'm a bit surprised you could identify my (given) name!
  
 Anyway, I have 2 pairs: Mullards CV4010, JAN 5654 and Siemens 6ak5. Each has its own strength, and except for the JAN (which I was given for free) costs around 40 - 50 SGD. There's a guy in Singapore that sold me those tubes, and he said I can order (to Singapore) as well. 
  


renato6 said:


> Glad to see people talking about the Little Dot 1+
> 
> I have a RS2i and and going to buy one on Amazon. There seems to be 3 versions
> 
> ...


 
 If you're keen on using the stock tubes, buy the 408. The 6JI tubes are crap. The 6CQ6, I didn't like that much.
  
 I think you'd get better price from ebay (shenzen audio, if I remember correctly).
  
 If you want to roll tubes (and I INSIST that you do), buy the 6JI to save costs. Then, you can order some tubes from eBay. They don't cost that much, and they bring the I+ to another level. Also, since the 6JI use EF95 tubes, it'll be the easiest to roll, as EF95 are the most popular (and easy to find).


----------



## Wildcatsare1

whirlwind said:


> The LD1+ is a great little amp for the money, it is a great bang for the buck.
> 
> It is *Not *a pure tube amp, it is a hybrid, but you can roll op amp and tubes....so it is a lot of fun to play with and being that Grado's are very easy to amp, you do not need to spend a lot of money to get a good sound and synergy.
> 
> ...




Don't forget the LD III is pure tube bliss for Grados at a reasonable price.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

thehof said:


> It was more of a question just because they're on the way whether I like it or not (I like it, 8ish hours they're mine!). I don't go on trips like this ever so I'm not asking if that's what the 325es will be best for in the future. Could I get away with it? Could I even quietly hear music with out being a monster to my neighbors?
> 
> Also wanted to brag mention, when it comes to the sleeping wife, I've broken things in our room, fallen down the stairs (I'm 6'8" 280lbs it was loud), etc. while she slept without waking. 'Blessed'




LOL, you are blessed Hof! Didn't connect the pen name to the person, yes YOU can get away with Grados on an airplane.


----------



## rovopio

williamleonhart said:


> I'm a bit surprised you could identify my (given) name!
> 
> Anyway, I have 2 pairs: Mullards CV4010, JAN 5654 and Siemens 6ak5. Each has its own strength, and except for the JAN (which I was given for free) costs around 40 - 50 SGD. There's a guy in Singapore that sold me those tubes, and he said I can order (to Singapore) as well.


 
  
 My ex was from Ha Noi so.... yeah, lol. Is this guy you talk about has website or something? Wait... what do you mean when you say "you can order to Singapore as well".
  
 He in Saigon or smthn?
  
 Brief impression for 6ak5 and the Mullards please?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

rovopio said:


> My ex was from Ha Noi so.... yeah, lol. Is this guy you talk about has website or something? Wait... what do you mean when you say "you can order to Singapore as well".
> 
> He in Saigon or smthn?
> 
> Brief impression for 6ak5 and the Mullards please?


 
 Try looking on vr-forums. In fact I still got the guy's number, you can hit him on Whatsapp (PM me should you need it).
  
 6ak5: dry. Its bass is very lean and not much force. However these are perfect for electric guitars. Bigger soundstage than the Mullards.
 Mullards: warm and intimate. However can be too warm for some people's liking. I'd say that it has very small soundstage. 
  
 Try the Siemens. I like warm and natural sound, and the Siemens, according to my memories, have just THE RIGHT AMOUNT of warmth.
  
 PS: another +1 for spelling "Ha Noi" instead of the normal "Hanoi" lol


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

wildcatsare1 said:


> Don't forget the LD III is pure tube bliss for Grados at a reasonable price.


 
 I remember somewhere on head-fi someone says that the I+ is better for low-imp cans. Would "pure tube" amp be too strong for Grados?


----------



## rovopio

williamleonhart said:


> Try looking on vr-forums. In fact I still got the guy's number, you can hit him on Whatsapp (PM me should you need it).
> 
> 6ak5: dry. Its bass is very lean and not much force. However these are perfect for electric guitars. Bigger soundstage than the Mullards.
> Mullards: warm and intimate. However can be too warm for some people's liking. I'd say that it has very small soundstage.
> ...


 
  
 And the Siemens is the better one for vocals? I just need female vocals... Something like Olivia Ong or something. I don't really listen to her music but just for your reference stick that I assume we both know.

 Which one is better? The JAN the 6ak5 or the Mullards?
 Do you still remember his vr-zone ID? Can you PM me his vr-zone ID instead? I don't live in SG... I don't know what his reaction will be when he's contacted by some randos from the internet... lol 
  
 Is he a regular seller? or a hobbyist with lots of tubes collection? (not that it matters that much, just curious). And uh, regular seller might be more willing to ship cross-country...


----------



## theHof

They showed up, I love these beasts.  I am curious, is the main reason for the TTVJ flats the improved bass?  I'm still open to trying them out but I love this bass the 325es already has.  I'm also surprised how comfy I'm finding the L Cush, I'll give it a few more hours but I no longer plan to secretly throw comfies on these anymore, maybe my ears are just big enough the L's don't bother me at all.  Again, I'll see how I'm feeling in a few more hours.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]





ch23 said:


> As someone who uses their Grados in public transit a lot- i do not recommend it. This was the main reason to get their in ears for me.
> You won't hear half the music, but the people next to you will.



My solution was to buy a pair of Beyerdynamic T 5 p closed headphones. They excel with the same amps as Grados, and they have the same open, airy sound (at least, as much as a closed headphone can).


----------



## theHof

The one thing I would kind of like to change is this power cord of a headphone cable.  What's the most flexible cable I could have built or build?  If it's possible I'd like something really flexible terminated to the mini viablue 3.5mm plug.


----------



## Renato6

Thanks for that into.
  
 Are the 3 options I listed the same except that the tubes are different?
  
 Sorry but what do you mean by EF95 tubes? Are they a different style i.e could any on these 3 tubes be interchanged or would they not fit depending on which amp I get. I guess I am asking is the actual connector where the tubes plug in different? So EF95 are one style of tubes that work in the LD 1+, what are some of the other popular styles.
  
 Sorry if these are basic questions.


----------



## theHof

http://www.head-fi.org/t/563884/little-dot-tube-amps-vacuum-tube-rolling-guide
  
 That's a good one to read.


----------



## Renato6

thehof said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/563884/little-dot-tube-amps-vacuum-tube-rolling-guide
> 
> That's a good one to read.


 
 That's fantastic.  I will look through it.
 Thanks


----------



## theHof

renato6 said:


> That's fantastic.  I will look through it.
> Thanks


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I now have a Schiit Lyr 2 amp, a type recommended by Grado, for my Grado headphones (to go with the Joseph Grado HPA-1 amp that I also have).
  
 I originally got the Lyr 2 for the HiFiMAN HE1000 headphones, but in comparison with HiFiMAN's own EF-6, found it did not do as well.  I was on the verge of sending back, but then thought, "It's known for Grado headphones, I GOT it with Grado headphones in mind, so try it with Grado headphones, dummy!"
  
 I did... fabulous.  Not only am I keeping it, but I am planning to get it a date mate... the Schiit Bifrost Uber DAC.
  
 The Lyr 2 is compact (fits in the 1/2-rack-width area I restrict my headphone stuff to), durable (an aluminum brick!) and fun (looking forward to changing tubes (or as the kool kids say, "rolling tubes."))
  
 Can't wait to get to my headphone chair this evening!


----------



## wormsdriver

^^congrats @kayandjohn, that's a nice setup! I know you have the Sennheiser amp/dac combo, but I have a feeling you'll enjoy the schiit stack much more for Grados!


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> I now have a Schiit Lyr 2 amp, a type recommended by Grado, for my Grado headphones (to go with the Joseph Grado HPA-1 amp that I also have).
> 
> I originally got the Lyr 2 for the HiFiMAN HE1000 headphones, but in comparison with HiFiMAN's own EF-6, found it did not do as well.  I was on the verge of sending back, but then thought, "It's known for Grado headphones, I GOT it with Grado headphones in mind, so try it with Grado headphones, dummy!"
> 
> ...


 
 can't go wrong with any of the kit from schiit ! i'm a fan
 i loved my lyr 1, i had it several times, and the uberfrost is super too


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> ^^congrats @kayandjohn, that's a nice setup! I know you have the Sennheiser amp/dac combo, but I have a feeling you'll enjoy the schiit stack much more for Grados!


 

 Thanks... just ordered the Schiit DAC element of that stack (Bifrost Uber).


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > ^^congrats @kayandjohn, that's a nice setup! I know you have the Sennheiser amp/dac combo, but I have a feeling you'll enjoy the schiit stack much more for Grados!
> ...



I'd be interested to hear what you think about it. I found the uberfrost to pair very well with the PS1000.


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> Thanks... just ordered the Schiit DAC element of that stack (Bifrost Uber).


 
 sweet, can't wait to hear what you think of it
  


wormsdriver said:


> I'd be interested to hear what you think about it. I found the uberfrost to pair very well with the PS1000.


 
 it paired well with about everything i threw at it


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I can already say that the Lyr2 pairs superbly with the PS1000 (don't have the Bifrost yet).  It was that wonderful sound that made me write Schiit back after I had already gotten a return authorization (because they did not work as well as some other amps with the HE1000, though they were the second best of 6 amps I tried with them), and undo the return authorization, say I was going to keep them after all, and then buy them the Bifrost.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

williamleonhart said:


> I remember somewhere on head-fi someone says that the I+ is better for low-imp cans. Would "pure tube" amp be too strong for Grados?




It sounds incredible on my PS1k/500e, so no the LD III is a great match.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

rovopio said:


> And the Siemens is the better one for vocals? I just need female vocals... Something like Olivia Ong or something. I don't really listen to her music but just for your reference stick that I assume we both know.
> 
> Which one is better? The JAN the 6ak5 or the Mullards?
> Do you still remember his vr-zone ID? Can you PM me his vr-zone ID instead? I don't live in SG... I don't know what his reaction will be when he's contacted by some randos from the internet... lol
> ...


 
 I think you'd have to audition in order to decide between the Mullards and the Siemens. If you want better Vocals the JAN definitely got left out. It's by no mean a bad choice, but I find it to be good with cellos and guitars only.
  
 Between the Mullards and the Siemens, well upon auditioning I chose the Mullards since I like warm sound more. Then at home after a while I found out that it was, well, too warm. 
  
 It's a long story how I found the seller. I went google for tube amp in Singapore, found another seller, he said he didn't sell tubes anymore and give me the current one's number. So that's how I found this one. In fact he works in IT and only sell shipped tubes from overseas. 
  
 Which means you'd have to do local pickup. At his home, actually.


----------



## XLR8

Drum roll......
and...
Here they are 



My lovely RS2i's.
Very very happy so far with them. Will honour them in loss of my nephew.  
My Grado headphone journey is now complete :wink_face:


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> Drum roll......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Congratulations on the RS2i's…enjoy them!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## XLR8

Thnx Joseph69


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> Thnx Joseph69


 
 Your welcome.


----------



## theHof

wormsdriver said:


> hahaha. sorry, but the first thing that came to my mind as I was reading this was Aunt Bunny!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Aunt Bunny! WARNING, Explicit Lyrics! :-P




Amazing hahaha.


----------



## joseph69

Tonight I listened to my WA6/RS1i combo for about 2-hrs, then I listened to the WA6/325is combo for another 2-hrs…and I must say out of all of my Grados, the 325is's* vocals* are my favorite, they are amazingly full/rich/seductive and intimate!!!


----------



## XLR8

joseph69 said:


> Tonight I listened to my WA6/RS1i combo for about 2-hrs, then I listened to the WA6/325is combo for another 2-hrs…and I must say out of all of my Grados, the 325is's* vocals* are my favorite, they are amazingly full/rich/seductive and intimate!!!


 

 Try the rs2i's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 heheheheh
 Agreed.... KayandJohn's tests have revealed some interesting results...and your results have also confirmed a theory I have.
  
 Seriously though....I can't get these rs2i's off my head and exactly same sentiments with a seductive, rich, warm, intimate midrange...


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> Try the rs2i's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'm waiting on the GH-1's which are supposed to be in-between the RS1e/RS2e, so maybe after I have them for a while…I don't want to end up with too many HP's, I have more than enough already. Whats your theory???


----------



## XLR8

joseph69 said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > Try the rs2i's
> ...


 
 Check your PM.
 I will be curious your findings on the GH-1.
  
 Will be certainly interesting to what extent they restore the Grado tradition sound.


----------



## wormsdriver

^pm'd


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > ^^congrats @kayandjohn, that's a nice setup! I know you have the Sennheiser amp/dac combo, but I have a feeling you'll enjoy the schiit stack much more for Grados!
> ...


 
 Congrats on your new dac.
  


xlr8 said:


> Drum roll......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 They are beautiful....gotta love mahogany cups, they make for great sounding headphones, as well as guitars!....congrats


----------



## XLR8

Thnx whirlwind. 
I am addicted to mahogany .. I drool like a drunk when i go near these two Grados.


----------



## jaywillin

a new to me female singer, she can wail !


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Tonight I listened to my WA6/RS1i combo for about 2-hrs, then I listened to the WA6/325is combo for another 2-hrs…and I must say out of all of my Grados, the 325is's* vocals* are my favorite, they are amazingly full/rich/seductive and intimate!!!


 

 Hey,, you are making me feel GOOD!  I just ordered a pair of (shiny) SR325is.  Great to hear what they are the best at, so I am eagerly anticipating their arrival.


----------



## rovopio

Hello fellow Little Dot users...
  
 So while waiting for my LD i+ to arrive, I've been reading the backlog of this thread in relation to LD i+ and reading LD i+ manual as well.
 I'd like to ask 3 things...
  
 1) How often do I need to clean tube pins with that deoxIT spray?
  
 2) If i buy NOS tubes, in average, how many years / hours will it last? What are the signs of tubes nearing it's end-of-life?
  
 3) What should I pay attention to when buying NOS tubes from eBay? I just checked a 6ak5 I think, and the prices ranges from $11 per pair to $55 per pair. What should I pay attention to, to know which one I should get from the same say, Siemens 6ak5?


----------



## KHatfull

rovopio said:


> Hello fellow Little Dot users...
> 
> So while waiting for my LD i+ to arrive, I've been reading the backlog of this thread in relation to LD i+ and reading LD i+ manual as well.
> I'd like to ask 2 things... 1) If i buy NOS tubes, in average, how many years / hours will it last, and how do I know in the future when are the tubes are about to expire? What are the signs of tubes nearing it's end-of-life?
> ...


 
  
 I too am waiting for an LD 1+ to arrive to use with my MS2s and had these same questions.  Thanks for asking and I'll be waiting to hear what folks say.


----------



## KHatfull

Here's a question for Grado/Alessandro fans...
  
 I have a pair of MS2s.  My IEMs are Vsonic VC02s.  While I like the Vsonic well enough my son "borrowed' them and not the little driver pods don't stay on the cable any more.  I need another pair of IEMs.
  
 Are there IEMs that approximate the Grado/Alessandro sound?  I know I'm not getting the bass extension of the cans but from a sound signature standpoint is there an IEM you folks have come across that reminded you of your full size cans?


----------



## whirlwind

rovopio said:


> Hello fellow Little Dot users...
> 
> So while waiting for my LD i+ to arrive, I've been reading the backlog of this thread in relation to LD i+ and reading LD i+ manual as well.
> I'd like to ask 3 things...
> ...


 
 If the pins are oxidized or have some dirt on them use deoxit, then you are good until the pins get dirty again.
  
 Most tubes are good for about 2500 hours if nos.....there are exceptions to that though....a C3g is good for about 10,000 hours...also things could happen to a tube , like a short that ends it's life.
  
 People worry way too much about tubes dying and such, imho.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Hey,, you are making me feel GOOD!  I just ordered a pair of (shiny) SR325is.  Great to hear what they are the best at, so I am eagerly anticipating their arrival.


 
 Your going too love the vocals/mid-range with the 325is's, I can't wait to see/hear your comparisons!
 I've only used my 325is's with my WA6 *maybe* a hand full of times, and only for a very short time when I did, and never used them with the GS-1. I usually leave them on my desktop to use with the M/M combo (which isn't much)…but tonight I'm going to try to do some serious comparisons with my GS-1/WA6/325is/RS1i's, because last night I was just blown away...so much that I was up listening to every type of Genre I have like I never heard my music library before from 10:00pm (2-hrs with the RS1i) and the rest of the time with the 325is's until 4:30am!!! I haven't listened too my GS-1/PS1K's in almost a month, and believe it or not, this is also weighing heavy on my mind that I may have enjoyed the WA6/325is's over the GS-1/PS1K's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* (don't hold me to this , like I said its been almost a month) * this could be because I *barley* listen to the WA6/325is's (or the M/M-325is's for that matter) and may have just forgotten how upfront and intimate their mid-range is??? I also have too try the 325is's with the GS-1…and I worried for my PS1K's about this.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh man, I'm stressing!


----------



## JoeDoe

khatfull said:


> Here's a question for Grado/Alessandro fans...
> 
> I have a pair of MS2s.  My IEMs are Vsonic VC02s.  While I like the Vsonic well enough my son "borrowed' them and not the little driver pods don't stay on the cable any more.  I need another pair of IEMs.
> 
> Are there IEMs that approximate the Grado/Alessandro sound?  I know I'm not getting the bass extension of the cans but from a sound signature standpoint is there an IEM you folks have come across that reminded you of your full size cans?




If I were you I'd check out the Hifiman RE400. Very similar to the Grado sound.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Your going too love the vocals/mid-range with the 325is's, I can't wait to see/hear your comparisons!
> I've only used my 325is's with my WA6 *maybe* a hand full of times, and only for a very short time when I did, and never used them with the GS-1. I usually leave them on my desktop to use with the M/M combo (which isn't much)…but tonight I'm going to try to do some serious comparisons with my GS-1/WA6/325is/RS1i's, because last night I was just blown away...so much that I was up listening to every type of Genre I have like I never heard my music library before from 10:00pm (2-hrs with the RS1i) and the rest of the time with the 325is's until 4:30am!!! I haven't listened too my GS-1/PS1K's in almost a month, and believe it or not, this is also weighing heavy on my mind that I may have enjoyed the WA6/325is's over the GS-1/PS1K's
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I know your feeling of the ecstasy of a new amp!  I just got the Lyr 2, and playing it with my Grados is falling in love all over again.  It is great to run up and down the range of Grados, trying each on the amp.  And it is inspiring... inspired me to buy the companion Bifrost DAC, which should arrive next week.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joedoe said:


> If I were you I'd check out the Hifiman RE400. Very similar to the Grado sound.


 

 I have also read that the Grado GR10e is very close to the Grado sound.  Check some reviews... at least one was ecstatic and had compared them to the GR10i and liked the -e better.


----------



## remwang

For those who are after the GH1's, Todd said there'll be more info coming in a couple of weeks. If you can't wait that long, pre-order can be cancelled before shipping. Just to pass on what I heard.


----------



## XLR8

joseph69 said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Hey,, you are making me feel GOOD!  I just ordered a pair of (shiny) SR325is.  Great to hear what they are the best at, so I am eagerly anticipating their arrival.
> ...


 

 Yes I think this expression 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sums it up beautifully....


----------



## wormsdriver

khatfull said:


> Here's a question for Grado/Alessandro fans...
> 
> I have a pair of MS2s.  My IEMs are Vsonic VC02s.  While I like the Vsonic well enough my son "borrowed' them and not the little driver pods don't stay on the cable any more.  I need another pair of IEMs.
> 
> Are there IEMs that approximate the Grado/Alessandro sound?  I know I'm not getting the bass extension of the cans but from a sound signature standpoint is there an IEM you folks have come across that reminded you of your full size cans?



the tralucent 1+2 gives me the feeling of full size cans like no other iem I've had, but it sounds nothing like a Grado.


----------



## stacker45

rovopio said:


> Hello fellow Little Dot users...
> 
> So while waiting for my LD i+ to arrive, I've been reading the backlog of this thread in relation to LD i+ and reading LD i+ manual as well.
> I'd like to ask 3 things...
> ...


 
 Congratz!, the LD 1+ is THE best amp for it's price, out there. That's what I wish I would've been able to tell you.
  
 In reality though, the LD 1+ is one of THE most overrated amps out there. Anyway, since you've already bought it, I may as well answer your questions.
  
 1) Before each use, (ideally)
  
 2) About 1 month, give or take a week, and at the end of their life, they usually go, POW!, so trust me you'll, and so will your neighbours.
  
 3) Yes.


----------



## stacker45

I really crack myself up sometimes!. I'm sorry rovopio, I was just in a playful mood.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seriously though. I love the LD 1+ so much, that I ordered a second one for one of my vintage systems. I had ordered it with the stock tubes, first because they're free, and third because I figured that when I'd order better tubes, I would appreciate them even more.
  
 Now, to really answer your questions.
  
 1) I've never cleaned the pins on mine, and to my ears the sound hasn't changed.
  
 2) I noticed an increase in background noise, and a slight loss of power.
  
 3) You should pay attention to make sure that you're not getting cheap chinese copys, especially if you consider buying expensive tubes, (they usually won't copy $11 tubes). So buy from a reputable dealer. The Tube Store, comes to mind.
  
 I hope this helps, and sorry again.


----------



## bbophead

stacker45 said:


> I really crack myself up sometimes!. I'm sorry rovopio, I was just in a playful mood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Whew, for a minute I thought you were serious.  But, you've fooled me before.
  
 Anyone who loves Grados and the 2M Black can't be all bad.


----------



## stacker45

bbophead said:


> Whew, for a minute I thought you were serious.  But, you've fooled me before.
> 
> Anyone who loves Grados and the 2M Black can't be all bad.


 
  
 ''Anyone who loves Grados and the 2M Black can't be all bad.'', that's a very nice compliment...sort of, so thank you...I think.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Don't feel bad because I fooled you, I'm very good at this, plus, you're not the first one that I've caught. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I probably shouldn't tell you this, but unless I start one of my phrases with, ''Seriously'', I might not be serious.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seriously though, I see nothing wrong with having a little fun, as long as you don't leave the person hanging, and provide them with an answer.


----------



## KHatfull

joedoe said:


> If I were you I'd check out the Hifiman RE400. Very similar to the Grado sound.


 
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> I have also read that the Grado GR10e is very close to the Grado sound.  Check some reviews... at least one was ecstatic and had compared them to the GR10i and liked the -e better.


 
  
 Thanks both, I'll check them out.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> I know your feeling of the ecstasy of a new amp!  I just got the Lyr 2, and playing it with my Grados is falling in love all over again.  It is great to run up and down the range of Grados, trying each on the amp.  And it is inspiring... inspired me to buy the companion Bifrost DAC, which should arrive next week.


 
 Congratulations on your new amp/DAC.
 I had the Bitfrost Uber and did like it, and would have liked too keep it, but the muting relay didn't play well with my Sony 701ES. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


xlr8 said:


> Yes I think this expression
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Scary!


----------



## rovopio

Reading through backlogs of this threads to find LD i+ tube-related posts right now


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> Reading through backlogs of this threads to find LD i+ tube-related posts right now


 
 There is a LD1+ tube rolling thread.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> There is a LD1+ tube rolling thread.


 

 "Tube rolling" ... like log rolling, except with tubes??


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> "Tube rolling" ... like log rolling, except with tubes??


 
 Exactly…but make sure your amp is off! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> There is a LD1+ tube rolling thread.


 
  
 I have read the first page of that thread. Still... everybody here uses Grado (and by extension LD i+) so, it's narrower to search here at first than it is reading backlog of the tube rolling thread, hehe.
 I'll read that thread eventually.


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> I have read the first page of that thread. *Still... everybody here uses Grado* (and by extension LD i+) so, it's narrower to search here at first than it is reading backlog of the tube rolling thread, hehe.
> I'll read that thread eventually.


 
 Good point!


----------



## rovopio

whirlwind said:


>


 
 Quote:


stacker45 said:


>


 



adtrance said:


>


 


cel4145 said:


>


 


wormsdriver said:


>


 

  


focker said:


>


 
  


hsubox said:


>


 
  
 So basically... lots of people here own the Little Dot i+ at some point.
  
 To all of you that still hang out on this thread...
  
 1) What's your go-to / favorite LD i+ tubes?
 2) If you have more than one pair of tubes in your possession, what's your "female-vocals" tubes? so to speak...
  
 I'm narrowing my option to cv4010, 6ak5, 6ZH1P-EV... but would like to hear you guys opinions as to what's your go-to LD i+ tubes...


----------



## bassboysam

rovopio said:


> So basically... lots of people here own the Little Dot i+ at some point.
> 
> To all of you that still hang out on this thread...
> 
> ...




My favorite were WE408A.


----------



## adobotj

Nobody here uses LD mkii??? I use matched 6N6P golden grid Russian power tubes and matched 6ZH1P-EV (1976) voskhod drivers. These are my go-to tubes and compliments my sr325e wonderfully  

Haven't tried ef92 family though...


----------



## wormsdriver

I only had the little dot briefly with an sr325. I used the stock tubes only, I never got a chance to roll tubes or op amps. I sold the combo to buy myself a pair of RS1!


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> I only had the little dot briefly with an sr325. I used the stock tubes only, I never got a chance to roll tubes or op amps. I sold the combo to buy myself a pair of RS1!


 
 I also owned the LD1+ for about 6 months and used NOS Voskhod tubes and a Burr-Brown op-amp (don't recall the exact tube/op-amp). It was a few years ago thats why I don't remember. Nice sounding amp, for sure. I actually sold it to another H-F member and its still running strong.


----------



## wormsdriver

If I had to do it all over again I would! Little dot I+ and sr325 vs Rs1 (with buttons)? Hell yeah, Rs1 all the way baby! :veryevil:


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> If I had to do it all over again I would! Little dot I+ and sr325 vs Rs1 (with buttons)? Hell yeah, Rs1 all the way baby!


 
 I'm  interested in hearing the RS1 (with buttons) like @stacker45 just purchased thanks too @Kayandjohn. Could either of you give me the info again please?


----------



## joseph69

OK, definitely scratch this:


> * I haven't listened too my GS-1/PS1K's in almost a month, and believe it or not, this is also weighing heavy on my mind that I may have enjoyed the WA6/325is's over the GS-1/PS1K's *
> 
> 
> 
> * (don't hold me to this , like I said its been almost a month)*


 
 It was pure excitement from only listening to the WA6/325is's a hand full of times and not having been listening too the 325is's for a while.
 Two totally different animals…but still, both combos are amazing!


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> OK, definitely scratch this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 haha, I knew it!
  
 I've done this before also, and guess what, the results are always the same! PS1K FOR THE WIN!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 I actually haven't really heard my setups either since I bought my new house, which is going on three weeks already. Tomorrow is the day! As soon as the family goes to bed, I'm busting out my gear outta the boxes. I just received a NOS GE 5 star black plates triple micca 5751 tube in the mail earlier today for my Mad Ear + so I'm VERY much looking forward to that also!


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> haha, I knew it!
> 
> I've done this before also, and guess what, the results are always the same! PS1K FOR THE WIN!!!!
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, I don't know what I was thinking, but like I said, I haven't really heard either my 325is/PS1K's in a while, I've been spending time with the RS1i's. Glad I'm not the only one who has done this before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Now I'll be up until 4:30 am again listening too the
 GS-1/PS1K's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congratulations on your new home and your new tubes…enjoy both!!!


----------



## wormsdriver

Thank you Sir! I have two little ones, and they love the new house, so I'm a happy man!


----------



## XLR8

wormsdriver said:


> Thank you Sir! I have two little ones, and they love the new house, so I'm a happy man!


 
 Congratutuz mate.now....get dem Grados out for a peep show I mean audio show


----------



## wormsdriver

xlr8 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Sir! I have two little ones, and they love the new house, so I'm a happy man!
> ...


 
 Ha! tomorrow my friend, tomorrow. Saturday nights are pretty much the only time for me to enjoy the home set up, so I look forward to (late) Saturday nights. Oh, and I think I'll start a new tradition for myself. I think I'll try a different beer every week that I've never tried before, or that I don't remember what it tastes like to relax a bit.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It's been so long since I enjoyed some cold ones that having a few on my Saturdays can't hurt!


----------



## whirlwind

rovopio said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
 I gave my LD1+ to my son, I had a few tubes for it, but I really can not recall what they were.....I rolled a few op amps also...again, it was to long ago for me to remember.
  
 If you post in the tube rolloing thread that you are interested in some of the better tubes that match with Grado cans....I am sure someone will help you out.
  
 Heck, just pm gibosi.....he has rolled more LD1+ tubes than anybody , I bet....he is very knowledable with tubes also.
  
 Here is his LD1+


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > wormsdriver said:
> ...


 
 Congrats on your new house, worms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 +1 on the beer thing....I do that every now and again.....I am currently working my way through all of the Great Lake beers


----------



## rovopio

Thanks a lot for the advice Whirlwind! and congratulations on your new house wormsdriver


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> Congrats on your new house, worms
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 thanks!
  
 I did it last week and man I started off* wrong!* I got a six pack of Guinness Extra Stout. Oh lord, I've never tried anything like that before! perhaps something not as dark next time as I am not used to the taste of it at all!
  
 First drink was awful, next drink was interesting like I wanted more
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... next drink tasted awful again, so I just drank the rest of it like a shot of tequila! luckily, I also got a six pack of ole faithful (Michelob Ultra) which I likes very much.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 ...I mean, don't get me wrong, it's still in the fridge, so I'm sure it'll come in handy in the near future when I'm past the point of no return, ha!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 oh, btw... is the guinness meant to be drunk warm (room temp?)


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on your new house, worms
> ...


 
 Ha ha ha...yes, that is a strong beer for sure......should be served cold not warm...that is not saying some won't like it warm though.....bout 42 degrees would be perfect!
  
 One of those will last a couple of albums for sure....lol
  
 This is what I have for tonight's listening session


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> Ha ha ha...yes, that is a strong beer for sure......should be served cold not warm...that is not saying some won't like it warm though.....bout 42 degrees would be perfect!
> 
> One of those will last a couple of albums for sure....lol
> 
> This is what I have for tonight's listening session


 
 Looks good brother, I can't wait till tonight, I'm unboxing my Mad Ear+, new tube, Rs1 and Ps1000 only!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 BTW, I should be ordering an HD800 on Monday, so I'll be looking forward to hearing that  with the Hugo maybe next Saturday...


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha ha...yes, that is a strong beer for sure......should be served cold not warm...that is not saying some won't like it warm though.....bout 42 degrees would be perfect!
> ...


 
 Wow....you have some great gear coming...you lucky dog.
  
 Great tube you got for the Mad Ear, also.


----------



## wormsdriver

^I sold quite a bit of stuff


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> thanks!
> 
> I did it last week and man I started off* wrong!* I got a six pack of Guinness Extra Stout. Oh lord, I've never tried anything like that before! perhaps something not as dark next time as I am not used to the taste of it at all!
> 
> ...


 
 i have had my fair share of guinness stouts, but that was a looooong time ago, and i would drink pretty much anything !


----------



## TattooedMac

wormsdriver said:


> thanks!
> 
> I did it last week and man I started off* wrong!* I got a six pack of Guinness Extra Stout. Oh lord, I've never tried anything like that before! perhaps something not as dark next time as I am not used to the taste of it at all!
> 
> ...


 

 If you mix Gunness with Champagne (by having a ⅔ of a glass of the black stuff, and then run the Champers down a spoon into the Guinness) you get a nice chocolaty taste, and its ohh so nice. They are called Black Velvets and with 3, you are on your ear  
 I love my Guinness, but NO don't have it at room Temperature, also, its not a dry ice cold either Its a in-between temp !!. . . Got my mouth watering now. of to the Bottlo


----------



## bpcans

tattooedmac said:


> If you mix Gunness with Champagne (by having a ⅔ of a glass of the black stuff, and then run the Champers down a spoon into the Guinness) you get a nice chocolaty taste, and its ohh so nice. They are called Black Velvets and with 3, you are on your ear
> I love my Guinness, but NO don't have it at room Temperature, also, its not a dry ice cold either Its a in-between temp !!. . . Got my mouth watering now. of to the Bottlo


TMac, that's a great idea sir. I've got some Surly Blakkr beer that could use a little uptown sensibility and refinement.


----------



## rovopio

Reading Little Dot Tube-Rolling Thread is bad for my mental health and my financial health.
 Or maybe I'm just easily impressed.
  
 God help!!!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> I'm  interested in hearing the RS1 (with buttons) like @stacker45
> just purchased thanks too @Kayandjohn. Could either of you give me the info again please?




1. Go here

2. See this:



3. Be happy!


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> 1. Go here
> 
> 2. See this:
> 
> 3. Be happy!


 
 Thank you very much John.


----------



## whirlwind

rovopio said:


> Reading Little Dot Tube-Rolling Thread is bad for my mental health and my financial health.
> Or maybe I'm just easily impressed.
> 
> God help!!!


 
 Ha ha.
  
 Tube rolling is a lot of fun, and it is great to be able to change the sound for a little something different without having to change amps.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

wormsdriver said:


> Ha! tomorrow my friend, tomorrow. Saturday nights are pretty much the only time for me to enjoy the home set up, so I look forward to (late) Saturday nights. Oh, and I think I'll start a new tradition for myself. I think I'll try a different beer every week that I've never tried before, or that I don't remember what it tastes like to relax a bit.
> 
> It's been so long since I enjoyed some cold ones that having a few on my Saturdays can't hurt!




Congrats on the new house worms!!! The new beer Saturday's sounds like a beautiful tradition, enjoy!!!!


----------



## jobyjoby

happy saturday y'all


----------



## Wildcatsare1

jobyjoby said:


> happy saturday y'all




Beautiful, love Monk, happy Saturday back at ya'!


----------



## YtseJamer

The new Symphony X song sounds great on my Grados.


----------



## jobyjoby

wildcatsare1 said:


> Beautiful, love Monk, happy Saturday back at ya'!




Currently reading


----------



## Wildcatsare1

jobyjoby said:


> Currently reading




I will have to check that out when I get some time to read something beside professional literature!!!

He was an original, I love the mathematical precision of his playing, the ability to shoehorn notes where they didn't traditionally fit.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*Grado RS2i vs. RS2e*
  
 Recalling that it was the Grado RS2i that scored the highest in my comparison of my 13 Grado headphones on 10 acoustic features (see link in my signature line), I went to my local Grado dealer, Overture Audio, today with my RS2i in hand to compare it to their RS2e.
  
 Remember that in nearly all cases, folks prefer the -e version to the -i version of a Grado headphone.  The only exception seems to be the RS1i vs. RS1e, where the RS1i is preferred, and maybe the PS1000 vs. the PS1000e, where preference seems to be about 50-50.
  
 Anyway, my goal was to see if I really had the highest scoring Grado with my RS2i, or if the RS2e outscored it.
  
 Results, briefly:
  

RS2e was a bit more transparent;
RS2e gave better positional resolution... instruments were slightly more tightly localized, with "air" between them, than with the RS2i.'
RS2e seemed to give slightly better bass, though in my test of subbass impact, the RS1e and RS1i were tied... perhaps a bit more mid bass on the RS2e;
All other features seemed really close, i.e., tie (soundstage, drum twang, finger impact on bass string, ability to discern added chord upon full orchestral/organ sustained chord, shaker variation, etc.)
  
 So in short, the RS2e was a bit better than my highest-scoring RS2i.  My RS2i is broken in; the RS2e was new in the demo area of the audio store, so over time, the RS2e would likely improve further.
  
 Darn!  Gotta get one (and I SO wanted to eat next month instead of buying headphones!)


----------



## XLR8

Haha Thnx kayandjohn. 
I am listening constantly every day with the rs2i hearing old albums like new again.
I am addicted to its sound. 


Here's some smooth Satriani...
[VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9nDlnoi9eg[/VIDEO]


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> I'm  interested in hearing the RS1 (with buttons) like @stacker45 just purchased thanks too @Kayandjohn. Could either of you give me the info again please?


 
  
 When I purchased my RS1, they told me that they had two pairs left. I told them ''Grado being Grado, I would really appreciate it if you would send me the best looking of the two''.
  
 I have no way of knowing if they indulged me, but my RS1 are what I would call flawless. Not only by Grado's standards, but by anyone's standards.
  
 My PS1k are still my favorite, buy my old school RS1 are a close second, and with some of my female vocals CDs, namely, acapella songs, I actually reach for my RS1.
  
 At first I figured that they'd get less and less head time as time goes by, and to be honest, they still get about 40% of my total headtime. This probably has a lot to do with the fact that my favorite music involves female vocals, wich happends to be the RS1's specialty.
  
  


rovopio said:


> So basically... lots of people here own the Little Dot i+ at some point.
> 
> To all of you that still hang out on this thread...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Both of my LD 1+ currently have the Voskhod 6ZH1P-EV, and I think that women's voices have an almost liquid sound to them, and they're relatively inexpensive.
  
 I don't think that my post would be complete if I didn't stray off topic a bit, so here's a pic of my geriatric cat, Charlot,  lounging on the patio with his front paws crossed.


----------



## jobyjoby

I hate this thread for introducing me to the idea that I could ever want to own more than one pair of headphones at a time ._____.


----------



## XLR8

jobyjoby said:


> I hate this thread for introducing me to the idea that I could ever want to own more than one pair of headphones at a time ._____.


 
 One is never enough


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jobyjoby said:


> I hate this thread for introducing me to the idea that I could ever want to own more than one pair of headphones at a time ._____.


 
 *I* hate this thread for making me think it is OK to have more than one copy of the same model of headphones at the same time (3 Grado SR325, 2 Grado RS1, 2 Parrot Zik).


----------



## jobyjoby

ruthieandjohn said:


> *I* hate this thread for making me think it is OK to have more than one copy of the same model of headphones at the same time (3 Grado SR325, 2 Grado RS1, 2 Parrot Zik).


 
  
  
 don't even know why I am going to do this to myself.... but what the hell: why would you have more than one of the same model headphone?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jobyjoby said:


> don't even know why I am going to do this to myself.... but what the hell: why would you have more than one of the same model headphone?


 
 Model number is the same, but they are dfferent versions... Parrot Zik original and Zik 2.0; RS1 and RS1i, 325i, 325is, and 325e.
  
 But then I do have at least 6 each of iPod earbuds and iPod ear pods! (different beasts!)


----------



## jobyjoby

ruthieandjohn said:


> Model number is the same, but they are dfferent versions... Parrot Zik original and Zik 2.0; RS1 and RS1i, 325i, 325is, and 325e.
> 
> But then I do have at least 6 each of iPod earbuds and iPod ear pods! (different beasts!)


 

 okay okay I get you! I mean, that doesn't seem that ridiculous to me, its nice to have options and as much as we would all love for sound quality and headphone quality to be a simple hierarchical and linear relation... it isn't. The more I listen to these gs1000's, the more things I love about them... but at the same time... the more I miss the things my rs2e's could do that the gs1000's can't


----------



## ruthieandjohn

With 13 Grado headphones with duplicate models, you can compare each to the other to come up with great 4-dimensional plots to baffle yourself with and amaze your friends (link in my signature "4D graphic compare..." tells how this came to be):


----------



## stacker45

jobyjoby said:


> I hate this thread for introducing me to the idea that I could ever want to own more than one pair of headphones at a time ._____.


 
  
 Don't do it man, or you'll end up like me!...or worse!, you'll end up like kayandjohn!.
  
 Just look at our sigs, I mean, can't you tell there's something seriously wrong with us!.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The worst of it is that, we can actually come up with surprisignly good reasons to justify ourselves to others as to why we have so many. In fact, I have gotten so good at it, that even I, am srtarting to believe that I actually need yet another pair of headphones.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seriously though, the way I see it, as long as I have food in my fridge, a roof over my head, some clothes on my back, and my cats are fed once in a while
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I say that there are worst ways to spend disposable income. You see, I told you I was good.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Don't do it man, or you'll end up like me!...or worse!, you'll end up like kayandjohn!.
> 
> Just look at our sigs, I mean, can't you tell there's something seriously wrong with us!.
> 
> ...


 

 As a public service, I offer my post of almost a year ago, *Why I Need New Headphones -- 26 Battle-Tested Excuses.*


----------



## jobyjoby

lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 ...I've been thinking bout those rs1 w/button as my next pair... and have totally convinced myself at this point that its actually a net positive on account of them being hard to find so if I marry myself to the idea of owning them next.... then that'll prevent me from getting anything else in the meantime (yikes!)


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> When I purchased my RS1, they told me that they had two pairs left.


 
 Thanks for the info.


stacker45 said:


> Don't do it man, or you'll end up like me!...or worse!, you'll end up like kayandjohn!.


 
 LMAO!!!


----------



## ruhenheiM

hi guys, sorry to bother you all.but i have a question. if you have to choose 1 grado headphone, what would it be? rs1,hp1k,ps1k? thanks before


----------



## rovopio

> Originally Posted by *stacker45* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Both of my LD 1+ currently have the Voskhod 6ZH1P-EV, and I think that women's voices have an almost liquid sound to them, and they're relatively inexpensive.
> 
> I don't think that my post would be complete if I didn't stray off topic a bit, so here's a pic of my geriatric cat, Charlot,  lounging on the patio with his front paws crossed.


 
  
 Did you ever try the oft-recommended EI Yugoslavia 6hm5 Stacker?
 I'm in between one of those two tubes as my first tube upgrade...


----------



## Krutsch

ruthieandjohn said:


> *Grado RS2i vs. RS2e*
> 
> Recalling that it was the Grado RS2i that scored the highest in my comparison of my 13 Grado headphones on 10 acoustic features (see link in my signature line), I went to my local Grado dealer, Overture Audio, today with my RS2i in hand to compare it to their RS2e.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I love my RS2i, but when I plugged a GS1000e into my Grado playback chain, I was blown away. I've been spending like a drunkin' sailor on electronics, but my next set of cans is a GS1Ke.


----------



## XLR8

ruhenheim said:


> hi guys, sorry to bother you all.but i have a question. if you have to choose 1 grado headphone, what would it be? rs1,hp1k,ps1k? thanks before



That is not an easy question to answer. 
Depends what your preferences are in sound reproduction as each Grado caters for different styles of sound. Also budget is another factor.


----------



## wormsdriver

ruhenheim said:


> hi guys, sorry to bother you all.but i have a question. if you have to choose 1 grado headphone, what would it be? rs1,hp1k,ps1k? thanks before


 
 Can't have just one!!!
  
 At lease two! Ps1k and Rs1


----------



## ruhenheiM

xlr8 said:


> That is not an easy question to answer.
> Depends what your preferences are in sound reproduction as each Grado caters for different styles of sound. Also budget is another factor.


 
  
  
 honestly i'm not really sure what is my preference, i just curious about those ps1k and hp1k. it's been 9 years since i fell in love with grado.i have grado sr60, sr100 and other headphones.in the past couple of years i've been using mb quart 85 as my primary listening, i love it.but lately i dont really have much time to listen on headphone so i purchased shure se535 and then se846, however just recently i've got a good deal on rs1. and it just remind of those sweet grado's sound. and then the curiosity just hit me again about all other headphones, especially grado. so yeah,i just thought if i can have 1 grado headphone, what would it be...


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> *Grado RS2i vs. RS2e*
> 
> Recalling that it was the Grado RS2i that scored the highest in my comparison of my 13 Grado headphones on 10 acoustic features (see link in my signature line), I went to my local Grado dealer, Overture Audio, today with my RS2i in hand to compare it to their RS2e.
> 
> ...


 
 It may be a while before i get my next Grado, but as of now, I am leaning towards the RS2e or a used pair of RS1i


----------



## CH23

ruhenheim said:


> hi guys, sorry to bother you all.but i have a question. if you have to choose 1 grado headphone, what would it be? rs1,hp1k,ps1k? thanks before




PS1000 for digital sources

RS1 (classic) for analogue sources. But with a RA-1 amp.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ch23 said:


> PS1000 for digital sources
> 
> RS1 (classic) for analogue sources. But with a RA-1 amp.



So pleased to see the RA1 getting some much-deserved, long-awaited love!


----------



## CH23

ruthieandjohn said:


> ch23 said:
> 
> 
> > PS1000 for digital sources
> ...




People looked at the parts instead of what it is when combined.

RA1 is perfect for the RS1 and i'm happy i got one.


----------



## wormsdriver

Yes'sir, great combo those two, no joke!


----------



## whirlwind

Good Sunday Morning To All "Gradoheads"


----------



## ruhenheiM

ch23 said:


> PS1000 for digital sources
> 
> RS1 (classic) for analogue sources. But with a RA-1 amp.


 

 that's really interesting answer. btw is there any difference in sound between ra-1 battery version and ac version? and for rs-1 (classic), do you use flat pad or bowl pad ?


----------



## CH23

ruhenheim said:


> ch23 said:
> 
> 
> > PS1000 for digital sources
> ...




The previous owner modded my RA-1 to be AC, it gave a humming noise. I since turned it back into a battery powered one, no more humming.

Now i don't know if the one with the Grado adaptor has the same issue, but overall battery powered devices should have a cleaner sound.


----------



## ruhenheiM

what pad do you use for your rs-1? flat or bowl pad?


----------



## wormsdriver

ruhenheim said:


> what pad do you use for your rs-1? flat or bowl pad?


 
 I use to use nothing but TTVJ flats, but I finally settled on taped bowls and that's all I use now.


----------



## CH23

ruhenheim said:


> what pad do you use for your rs-1? flat or bowl pad?




Bowls. I have some 3rd party ones, which i used to like but now think are too soft, so now i use Grado ones (switch them between my ps1000 and RS1)

I still want to try flats, but i think it might make them tio bassy.


----------



## theHof

ch23 said:


> I still want to try flats, but i think it might make them tio bassy.




I feel the same way about my 325es. I'm really tempted to try out some earzonk g cushs


----------



## DarthFader

More Sunday goodness. Respects to the late, great B.B. King. (As always, apologies for the truly awful sound quality of YouTube).


----------



## rovopio

ch23 said:


> Bowls. I have some 3rd party ones, which i used to like but now think are too soft, so now i use Grado ones (switch them between my ps1000 and RS1)
> 
> I still want to try flats, but i think it might make them tio bassy.


 
  


thehof said:


> I feel the same way about my 325es. I'm really tempted to try out some earzonk g cushs


 
  
 flats increased the bass quantity, cuts the airy treble, and overall make 325e immensely more comfortable to me.
 For vocals though, L-cush is still the way to go. I don't know really... I'm a small-stature Asian, but somehow the 325e driver hit my upper-ear curvy-part. It's sort of hurt with the L cush.
 No complain as it is ignorable when I listen to music from them but flats just eliminates that problem. A good recommendation really.


----------



## bassboysam

ch23 said:


> PS1000 for digital sources
> 
> RS1 (classic) for analogue sources. But with a RA-1 amp.




Is there such a thing as analogue sources anymore? Even 99% of vinyl is either recorded and/or mastered digitally. You may not need a DAC, but one was used at some point to create the record.


----------



## CH23

bassboysam said:


> ch23 said:
> 
> 
> > PS1000 for digital sources
> ...




I don't just listen to new records, but you have a valid point.

What i really mean is that due to the RIAA curve, vinyl sounds differently from my X5.

This difference is exactly why the RS1 sounds great with vinyl.


----------



## DarthFader

bassboysam said:


> Is there such a thing as analogue sources anymore? Even 99% of vinyl is either recorded and/or mastered digitally. You may not need a DAC, but one was used at some point to create the record.


 

 Yes. You're right that it's a tough game to find all-analog music that is modern. But.... Plenty of us have old, original pressing records that were made before digital music was even a thing. This is a safe, sure way to get true analog if that's what you want. Do your homework before you buy though just to make sure you aren't getting something that looks like the original but is newer and cut from digital.


----------



## rovopio

whirlwind said:


> I gave my LD1+ to my son, I had a few tubes for it, but I really can not recall what they were.....I rolled a few op amps also...again, it was to long ago for me to remember.


 
  
 HI whirlwind... can I ask you a question?
 Between rolling op-amps and rolling tube, which one in your experience yielded you more noticeable SQ / synergy with our Grados?
 If I can either get a muses02 or tube upgrades, which one do you think I should prioritize?
  
 I can either afford Muses02 op-amps at $40 or buy 2 tube upgrades. And considering I already own a Magni 2, clarity and neutrality is not exactly the main goal here... I've posted on LDTA : VTRG threads and I have an idea which 2 tube upgrades I'm considering right now. However I still couldn't made up conclusions whether I should prioritize op-amps or tubes upgrades...


----------



## eclein

Hi guys it's been awhile since I've posted anything but I recently got a friend to sell me some PS500's and I'm so pumped to finally get myself a pair. I'm a 57 year old kid in a candy store!!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

eclein said:


> Hi guys it's been awhile since I've posted anything but I recently got a friend to sell me some PS500's and I'm so pumped to finally get myself a pair. I'm a 57 year old kid in a candy store!!




Welcome to GradoLand, check your wallet and sanity at the door!


----------



## whirlwind

rovopio said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I gave my LD1+ to my son, I had a few tubes for it, but I really can not recall what they were.....I rolled a few op amps also...again, it was to long ago for me to remember.
> ...


 
 Personally I would go for the two different tube upgrades....how ever I never used the muses02 op amps so I really do not know much about these.
  
 I am pretty much a tube guy, so this has always been my personal preference.
  
 It is possible you will like the stock tubes....you may want to try the amp in it's stock form first....then go from there.
  
 I believe you can also change the gain setting by changing a jumper setting inside the amp.


----------



## bassboysam

darthfader said:


> Yes. You're right that it's a tough game to find all-analog music that is modern. But.... Plenty of us have old, original pressing records that were made before digital music was even a thing. This is a safe, sure way to get true analog if that's what you want. Do your homework before you buy though just to make sure you aren't getting something that looks like the original but is newer and cut from digital.


 
  
  
 yeah and almost all the classic reissues are also digital.  the record companies are not very willing to hand out the master tapes to anyone.  Usually if someone wants to reissue/remaster an older album the record company will only provide digital masters.
  
 I wish it was a requirement to label exactly how an album was recorded/mastered.


----------



## thelostMIDrange

if it's not stated on the album, it's safe to assume it's a digital copy. Which is most releases. steve hoffman, some pallas, some classic records are nice and analog but they are rare and pricey. Better to get an original copy from the past and use a record cleaner vaccum to suck out the dirt.


----------



## god-bluff

I'm confused with the complaints of ears coming into contact with the drivers whilst using L cushions. Although my ears are small enough for them to be circumaural at a pinch, I wear them further forward so they rest on the ear with just the rear upper tips of my ear exposed, which feels more natural. I can't see how the drivers would contact the ear worn this way.

Is this correct way or not ? Couldn't Grado offer guidelines on the correct way to wear them as it's not immediately obvious like a larger over ear ear pad or on ear like the S cushion.


----------



## joseph69

396629 said:


> Is this correct way or not ? Couldn't Grado offer guidelines on the correct way to wear them as it's not immediately obvious like a larger over ear ear pad or on ear like the S cushion.


 
 This is the way I also wear my Grados with (L) cushions.
 I've never had an (e) series Grado with (L) cushions, but I can't understand how the drivers would touch your ears either?


----------



## stacker45

jobyjoby said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Good luck on your quest, I hope that you will be as satisfied with your RS1 as I am with mine.
  
  


ruhenheim said:


> hi guys, sorry to bother you all.but i have a question. if you have to choose 1 grado headphone, what would it be? rs1,hp1k,ps1k? thanks before


 
  
 RS1e, are definately not it, for me it's the PS1k.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


wormsdriver said:


> Can't have just one!!!
> 
> At lease two! Ps1k and Rs1


 
  
 Same for me, and as a similar, but less expensive duo, I would say, PS1/2k, and SR325(i)(e).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> So pleased to see the RA1 getting some much-deserved, long-awaited love!


 
  
 From what I've read, people generally like the way the RA1 sounds, but they seem to think that it's too expensive for what it is. I like both the way it sounds, and looks.


----------



## TattooedMac

bassboysam said:


> I wish it was a requirement to label exactly how an album was recorded/mastered.


 
  
 This !!! 
  
 Wouldn't it make buying music so much more fun, and exact. It is a pity this isn't  a industry standard, but seeing that the average Joe, just wants sound coming out of their speakers/head//earphones, they have no push to tell us what is what. 
  


396629 said:


> Is this correct way or not ? Couldn't Grado offer guidelines on the correct way to wear them as it's not immediately obvious like a larger over ear ear pad or on ear like the S cushion.


 
  
 The thing is, the way I sit my cans on my head, to produce to glorious sound that I want, isn't  going to be the same way you, Tom, Diick and Harry wear theirs. Grado could put out a guideline, but if it doesn't feel right on your head, then it doesn't feel right, and you will wear them in such a way, that is comfortable, and musical to you.
 Imagine all the backlash, Grado, Sennheiser, Shure and the likes would get, if they said to wear their headphone _this _way to get the most out of your headphones, only for you to find what they suggested was nowhere near the best sound for you. They just don't want to go down that path . . .


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

stacker45 said:


> Good luck on your quest, I hope that you will be as satisfied with your RS1 as I am with mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Is it ok if I substitue the PS1k with the PS500


----------



## stacker45

tattooedmac said:


> This !!!
> 
> Wouldn't it make buying music so much more fun, and exact. It is a pity this isn't  a industry standard, but seeing that the average Joe, just wants sound coming out of their speakers/head//earphones, they have no push to tell us what is what.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I agree with godbluff when he says that Grado should offer us guidelines on the correct way to wear their headphones. If they did, it would've saved me some grief. I mean, they sounded so bad, and were so uncomfortable, that I actually came this close to taking them back.
  
 I ended up keeping them, thanks to an Head-Fi member, who explained to me that the wood part of the earcups was not supposed to come in contact with my ears. He patiently walked me through the process of rotating the earcups 180 degrees, untill the cone shape part was actually facing my head, boy! what a difference that made.
  
 I couldn't help myself, sorry guys!.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seriously though, I was talking with my salesman yesterday, and to my surprise, he wasn't even aware of the GH-1 ''existence'', so I basically schooled him for a few minutes about them. Is it just me, or shouldn't it be the other way around?.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The way I see it, it should've went something like this, once the chief of staff, (Darth Vader) makes the decision to go ahead with the GH-1, he orders is second in command, (Skywalker), to send messages to inform their reps, (head Storm Troopers), who then make sure that the information reaches the Grado fans, (Storm Troopers).
  
 It goes without saying, that my salesman isn't to blame, I mean, he can't give me a heads up about the GH-1, if he dosen't even know they ''exist''.


----------



## DarthFader

williamleonhart said:


> Is it ok if I substitue the PS1k with the PS500


 

 I'll leave it to the folks here who've heard both to make the final call. Kayandjohn, Wildcatsare1 and I think a few others here that I'm forgetting have owned both and compared their sound. All I can say is that I adore my PS500s with G Cush pads.


----------



## stacker45

williamleonhart said:


> Is it ok if I substitue the PS1k with the PS500


 
  
 I was actually referring to the PS500. It's just that I used to write the whole PS1000 thing, and someone suggested that I go with the more trendy, PS1k instead. I figured, PS + a half of 1000 = 500, so I thought I'd write PS1/2k.
  
 I guess I went a bit crazy with this abreviation thing, I blame the pain meds for that one.


----------



## stacker45

darthfader said:


> I'll leave it to the folks here who've heard both to make the final call. Kayandjohn, Wildcatsare1 and I think a few others here that I'm forgetting have owned both and compared their sound. All I can say is that I adore my PS500s with G Cush pads.


 
  
 I have owned the PS500, and currently own the PS1k, but I wish I would've thought about trying my GS1k's G-Cush with the 500, who knows, maybe I would have kept them.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

darthfader said:


> I'll leave it to the folks here who've heard both to make the final call. Kayandjohn, Wildcatsare1 and I think a few others here that I'm forgetting have owned both and compared their sound. All I can say is that I adore my PS500s with G Cush pads.




I like my 500e both with the L for rock and G for classical or jazz.


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> I like my 500e both with the L for rock and G for classical or jazz.


 
 But how do the 500's compete (with the G cushions) too the PS1K's?


----------



## JoeDoe

Gentlemen, has anyone tried to shrink their pads, specifically bowls? 

The wife has some woodies that have Gs on them but they've become a little loose around the driver. Would water work?


----------



## jobyjoby

has anyone here ever dared to try.... L cushies on a gs1K? GASP, wish I had tried that out (even if just for schiits and giggles) before I gifted my rs2e's to my mom for her b-day


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Gentlemen, has anyone tried to shrink their pads, specifically bowls?
> 
> The wife has some woodies that have Gs on them but they've become a little loose around the driver. Would water work?


 
 interesting problem, i haven't a clue, other than buy new pads


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> But how do the 500's compete (with the G cushions) too the PS1K's?


 

 Ask, and ye shall receive:
  

  
 From *Comparing PS1000 / PS 500 / PS500 with PS1000 pads*


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Ask, and ye shall receive:
> From *Comparing PS1000 / PS 500 / PS500 with PS1000 pads*


 
 Thank you.


----------



## stacker45

joedoe said:


> Gentlemen, has anyone tried to shrink their pads, specifically bowls?
> 
> The wife has some woodies that have Gs on them but they've become a little loose around the driver. Would water work?


 
  
 You could use water, then carefully squeze out the exess, and put them in the dryer, and use the low heat setting.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

joseph69 said:


> But how do the 500's compete (with the G cushions) too the PS1K's?




Well, my 500e are for sale.


----------



## jobyjoby

what would pair better with the gs1k-- ps500e, rs1, or ps1k? (wildcatsare1 doesn't get a vote


----------



## JoeDoe

stacker45 said:


> You could use water, then carefully squeze out the exess, and put them in the dryer, and use the low heat setting.




Good to know!





jobyjoby said:


> what would pair better with the gs1k-- ps500e, rs1, or ps1k? (wildcatsare1 doesn't get a vote




RS1 for sure!


----------



## stacker45

jobyjoby said:


> what would pair better with the gs1k-- ps500e, rs1, or ps1k? (wildcatsare1 doesn't get a vote


 
  
 That's an easy one, RS1, wich I prefer over the RS1i. I've never heard the Rs1e, and I have recentlly puchased my RS1 wich were n.o.s, so I could've have easily bought the RS1e, and yet, I didn't.
  
 The reason I say the RS1, is because it has a much more intimate sound, than the GS1k, wich are great for large venue recordings, namely live performances. I use mine for my concerts on DVDs.


----------



## stacker45

joedoe said:


> Good to know!
> RS1 for sure!


 
  
 Keep in mind that I've never done it myself, but if I wanted to shrink my earpads, that's what I would try first.


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> jobyjoby said:
> 
> 
> > what would pair better with the gs1k-- ps500e, rs1, or ps1k? (wildcatsare1 doesn't get a vote
> ...


 
 good move IMO. Looking at that link that @kayandjohn posted for the NOS rs1 is oh so very tempting! So much so, that I was seriously considering it over the new limited edition Grado!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ruthieandjohn said:


> Ask, and ye shall receive:
> 
> 
> 
> From *Comparing PS1000 / PS 500 / PS500 with PS1000 pads*


 
 Great!
  
 Well at least the PS500 doesn't sound like a defect pair with the Gs on.
  
 I also use the PS500 (with Gs) for genres that requires bigger soundstage than what the RS1i can provide. So far I think the PS500 is better for Progressive Rock. Renews my love in Pink Floyd.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*Trifecta Perfecta... SR325i, SR325is, SR325e*
 
My third SR325, the SR325is, just arrived.  As advertised and as I hoped, it is one of the shiny chrome ones, rather than the satin metal finish.
 
So now with the three of them, I can perform my 3-way comparison of 325 headphones... as I search for the most acid, the most painful, the most treble Grado, the one that separates the men from the boys... the one that is the wasabi of headphones, that places the icepick into my eardrums.  It isn't the SR325e -- will it be the SR325i (gold) or the SR325is (shiny silver)???
 

*Grado SR325i (gold, top), SR325is (shiny silver, middle), and SR325e (satin, bottom).*


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ruthieandjohn said:


> *Trifecta Perfacta... SR325i, SR325is, SR325e*
> 
> My third SR325, the SR325is, just arrived.  As advertised and as I hoped, it is one of the shiny chrome ones, rather than the satin metal finish.
> 
> ...


 
 I envy you! And my bet is on the 325i!


----------



## jobyjoby

Had a dream last night that I was eating these two cakes someone had baked me, and inside one was an rs1 with buttons and inside the other was a gh1.... took for ever to clean them tho. I think I gotta slow down here guys...


----------



## CH23

jobyjoby said:


> Had a dream last night that I was eating these two cakes someone had baked me, and inside one was an rs1 with buttons and inside the other was a gh1.... took for ever to clean them tho. I think I gotta slow down here guys...




So what do the GH-1's look like?


----------



## whirlwind

ch23 said:


> jobyjoby said:
> 
> 
> > Had a dream last night that I was eating these two cakes someone had baked me, and inside one was an rs1 with buttons and inside the other was a gh1.... took for ever to clean them tho. I think I gotta slow down here guys...
> ...


 
 Ha ha ha..


----------



## jaywillin

time for some tunes , one acoustic, one electric 
  

  
 gary vereen was panic's road manager(since the beginning) , he was killed in a domestic dispute(his son) , very sad, tragic story


----------



## jobyjoby

ch23 said:


> So what do the GH-1's look like?


 

 lol sorry guys, they're just back-stocked bushmills


----------



## CH23

jobyjoby said:


> ch23 said:
> 
> 
> > So what do the GH-1's look like?
> ...




I knew it


----------



## TattooedMac

ruthieandjohn said:


> *Trifecta Perfecta... SR325i, SR325is, SR325e*
> 
> My third SR325, the SR325is, just arrived.  As advertised and as I hoped, it is one of the shiny chrome ones, rather than the satin metal finish.
> 
> ...


 

 This is going to be riveting !!! <now I hunker down with a good brew by messed and wait in anticipation of a well constructed writeup ~ Let the can-jam begin>


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> good move IMO. Looking at that link that @kayandjohn posted for the NOS rs1 is oh so very tempting! So much so, that I was seriously considering it over the new limited edition Grado!


 
  
 My first encounter with Grado, was with the classic RS1, and I still remember how impressed I was by them. Two years later, my dealer brought in the Grado line, so I sold my Sennheiser HD600, and bought my GS1000, but the RS1 have always been in the back of my mind.
  
 So, when I ordered my n.o.s RS1, I knew exactly what I was buying. The only thing that had me worried, is that I might be...say...less impressed by the RS1, because by then, I had bought my PS, and HP1000, wich had set the bar pretty high.
  
 although I wasn't floored like the first time, I was pleasantly surprised by them. They have even become my second favorites, right after my PS1k. I would even say the for a few particular recordings, they are now my go to headphones.
  
 To be completly honest, I am tempted by the GH-1, after all I did buy the Bushmills. The only thing that's holding me back is the fact that shortly after I bought my Bushmills, Grado started shipping many Frankensteins versions, without making sure that their cutomers were informed of what they were actually buying.
  
 Oh!, and for the record, I'm happy to report that my RS1 are flawless, and I mean flawless by anyone's standards, not just Grados.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Right now, my hearth is saying, go ahead buy the GH-1, they won't mess up a special edition, while my head is saying, well...you know.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I just realized that you said, "was seriously considering", so I guess that means that you decided to pre order the GH-1.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

stacker45 said:


> My first encounter with Grado, was with the classic RS1, and I still remember how impressed I was by them. Two years later, my dealer brought in the Grado line, so I sold my Sennheiser HD600, and bought my GS1000, but the RS1 have always been in the back of my mind.
> 
> So, when I ordered my n.o.s RS1, I knew exactly what I was buying. The only thing that had me worried, is that I might be...say...less impressed by the RS1, because by then, I had bought my PS, and HP1000, wich had set the bar pretty high.
> 
> ...


 
 Stacker, you're having every Grado models in the upper range. Even the HP1k!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*Trifecta Perfecta Compared:  SR325i, SR325is, SR325e*
  
 I performed my customary 10-feature comparative listening tests upon the Grado SR325i, SR325is, and SR325e.
  
 In short, the SR325i is the most transparent and treble, The SR325i, more than the other 325 headphones, is the one that will make strong men weep, eyes water, and ears sting... that is, it has the (most deliciously, impolite, refreshingly different) treble.
  
 Here is a table describing the results.
  

*SR325i excels at treble features including transparency and high frequency detail; SR325e is tamer, more polite, and has largest sound stage.*
  
 I can almost imagine Grado releasing the first of these three, the SR325i (Golden Anniversary edition, in 2003, the 50th anniversary of the start of Grado in 1953), then receiving complaints and photos of bandaged ears, and then taming them down to produce the SR325is (which came in either satin metal or shiny chrome... I am fortunate to have the shiny chrome).
  
 Then in 2014, as part of its new -e line, the SR325e was produced, improving some of the subtle, hard-to-improve aspects (e.g., soundstage) while preserving the tamer nature of the SR325is.  The differences are very small, as I think total score differences of 3 are significant, and here we have only a difference of 2 in total scores across the three headphones.
  
 I love them all!


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> *Trifecta Perfecta Compared:  SR325i, SR325is, SR325e*
> 
> I performed my customary 10-feature comparative listening tests upon the Grado SR325i, SR325is, and SR325e.
> 
> ...


 
 Whats your opinion on the 325is's vocals compared too the i/e series?


----------



## Harry Manback

ruthieandjohn said:


> *Trifecta Perfecta Compared:  SR325i, SR325is, SR325e*
> 
> I performed my customary 10-feature comparative listening tests upon the Grado SR325i, SR325is, and SR325e.
> 
> ...


 

 So, the 325i Gold is only 1 point shy of a PS1000?  Didn't you say differences of 3 are significant?  I mean no offense, and I do appreciate your efforts, but something either doesn't add up, or I'm misunderstanding your charts.  
  
 Or the Gold 300i is as good as a PS1000....which I find hard to believe.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

harry manback said:


> So, the 325i Gold is only 1 point shy of a PS1000?  Didn't you say differences of 3 are significant?  I mean no offense, and I do appreciate your efforts, but something either doesn't add up, or I'm misunderstanding your charts.
> 
> Or the Gold 300i is as good as a PS1000....which I find hard to believe.



Each table compares three headphones to each other. Each table of three headphone comparisons is completely separate from any other three-headphone comparison table, just like 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place in the pie eating contest at the Ohio State Fair is independent of 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place at the Michigan State Fair. Only by including the same headphone in two different contests can you start to combine these three-headphone rank order lists. 

The only difference here is that we have 10 three way contests in a table, then add up the number of 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place each headphone earns in comparison with the others in the table. 

So if a SR325i outshines a SR325is and SR325e in one area, say, transparency, that says nothing about how it compares to a PS1000 in transparency. And then if a PS1000 outshines two other headphones, say a GS1000 and an HP1000 in transparency, both the SR325i and the PS1000 have won first place in their respective contests, but cannot be compared to each other unless there is a headphone common to both trios.

Furthermore, each feature of the ten is given equal weight when you just add them all up, while in terms of preference, we may value one feature, say transparency, as much as we value treble detail, yet there is only one transparency feature and several features related to treble detail, making a simple addition give undue emphasis to treble detail over transparency. 

Finally, I have made an attempt to properly combine many three-way compares of Grados, where I have included the same headphones in multiple compares. That effort is in the post linked in my signature called 4D Plot of 13 Grados. However, it predates comparing multiple SR325 types as done here, having only the SR325e. 

 Make sense?


----------



## wormsdriver

> Originally Posted by *stacker45* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> snip....
> Right now, my hearth is saying, go ahead buy the GH-1, *they won't mess up a special edition,* while my head is saying, well...you know.
> ...


 
  
 Ha!





  


> I just realized that you said, "was seriously considering", so I guess that means that you decided to pre order the GH-1.


 
 I was actually trying to buy an HD800, but the deal has all but fell through , so (if it's still available) I'm will pre-order one VERY soon. Regardless of what size driver they use for the GH-1, I have a feeling it'll be a great headphone!


----------



## rovopio

You guys are killing me here. Now I'm half-hoping my 400i won't be sold before the gh-1 preorder ends because if not, I'm not sure I can hold off my impulse to pre-order the gh-1


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Whats your opinion on the 325is's vocals compared too the i/e series?



In comparing on female vocals, SR325is < SR325i < SR325e, with a bigger gap between the -i and the -e tha between the -is and the -i.


----------



## stacker45

williamleonhart said:


> Stacker, you're having every Grado models in the upper range. Even the HP1k!


 
  
 Yes I do, I refer to them as the 1000 family, I'm not the only one who owns the1000 family here. A Classy fellow who goes by the name, kayandjohn, is also a 1000 family owner. He even owns the very rare, and very desirable HP1 version, along with it's assorted amp, wich I refer to as the Holy Grail of all Grado products, the HPA-1.


wormsdriver said:


> Ha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh yeah!, that's right, they'd wrote F1, instead of Fi. To be honest, this sort of things don't bother me too much. I mean, It doesn't degrade the sound or the looks of the headphones. I'd take this, over a scratch, any day.
  
 By the way, I have read that some people think that the PS500 are simply renamed HF1s, sorry!, I mean HFis, what's your take on that?


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> williamleonhart said:
> 
> 
> > Stacker, you're having every Grado models in the upper range. Even the HP1k!
> ...




I remember reading the same thing. Basically the PS500 was a slightly different/upgraded version of the Hf2. I have never heard the Hf2 btw.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> I remember reading the same thing. Basically the PS500 was a slightly different/upgraded version of the Hf2. I have never heard the Hf2 btw.


 
 When I was trying to buy the SR325is (chrome) of head-fier @GrumbleFish, he told me that he preferred the HF2, which he has, to the PS500, which he also has.  He said that the HF2 preserves more of the treble shimmer than does the PS500, which was designed after the HF2.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> When I was trying to buy the SR325is (chrome) of head-fier @GrumbleFish, he told me that he preferred the HF2, which he has, to the PS500, which he also has.  He said that the HF2 preserves more of the treble shimmer than does the PS500, which was designed after the HF2.


 
  
 Thanks John, sorry Worms, I'm not very familiar with the Alessandros, and the HF editions, so if I understand correctly, the HF2 would be a more balance headphones than the PS500, wich means that it must sound very good.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

The PS500e is a more balanced version of the PS500, and I don't like the e as much as I like my PS500. Sure, the PS500 can be considered somewhat lackluster in the mids and trebles department, especially compared to its older brother. But then, that's the only thing that justifies the existance of the PS500.


ruthieandjohn said:


> In comparing on female vocals, SR325is < SR325i < SR325e, with a bigger gap between the -i and the -e tha between the -is and the -i.


 
 For me it's SR325i < SR325e < SR325is. Also bigger gap between the i and the e.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Oh yeah!, that's right, they'd wrote F1, instead of Fi.


 
 IIRC, the first 20 serial #s said Head-Fi, them the print was incorrect on all serial models above 20 which said Head-F1. Also as you may know, these HP's were made in honor of Head-Fi.


----------



## DarthFader

williamleonhart said:


> … Sure, the PS500 can be considered somewhat lackluster in the mids and trebles department, …


 
  
 Considered lackluster by whom? And isn't "lackluster" a bit extreme?


----------



## XLR8

As a HF2 owner it is a very neutral headphone with a slight bass emphasis. It's also dark sounding but I feel this is a trait of the hybrid wood/anodised cups. 
It still is very relevant today as it was when released.

You guys can read more here with lots of info


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > I remember reading the same thing. Basically the PS500 was a slightly different/upgraded version of the Hf2. I have never heard the Hf2 btw.
> ...


 
  
  


stacker45 said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > When I was trying to buy the SR325is (chrome) of head-fier @GrumbleFish, he told me that he preferred the HF2, which he has, to the PS500, which he also has.  He said that the HF2 preserves more of the treble shimmer than does the PS500, which was designed after the HF2.
> ...


 
  
  


williamleonhart said:


> The PS500e is a more balanced version of the PS500, and I don't like the e as much as I like my PS500. Sure, the PS500 can be considered somewhat lackluster in the mids and trebles department, especially compared to its older brother. But then, that's the only thing that justifies the existance of the PS500.
> 
> 
> ruthieandjohn said:
> ...


 
  
  


xlr8 said:


> As a HF2 owner it is a very neutral headphone with a slight bass emphasis. It's also dark sounding but I feel this is a trait of the hybrid wood/anodised cups.
> It still is very relevant today as it was when released.
> 
> You guys can read more here with lots of info


 
 Thank you guys for your input on these cans (Hf-2 and Ps500).
  
 Indeed! some people will swing one way, others, the other.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I mean, the newer versions don't always mean they'll be preferred universally by everyone over the old versions. It's really a toss up, and also up to the individuals preferences. 
  
 example one: Rs1 vs Rs1i, I prefer the Rs1 hands down, while many (according to older posts on Grado threads) preferred the (then new) Rs1i.
  
 example two: gs1ki vs gs1ke, this one is really a toss up and these two are more different then what the Rs1/Rs1i were (from what I remember). I kept the e version and sold the Gs1ki, but they were different enough for me to want to keep both!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Ps500 vs Ps500e: I did not own these at the same time, but as soon as I put on the Ps500e I knew I liked it more than what I ever liked the Ps500. It did not sound as dark and it had better details and focus as far as soundstage goes. It did something that the Ps500 never did which is that it would sound three dimensional on occasion and was really quite impressive at times...


----------



## ruhenheiM

so if you have the older rs1 (not the old one but still with button design) compare to the rs1e,which one you prefer? and how about hf-1? i always love hf-1 looks... and have you guys try pair rs1 with schiit fulla? i need cheap and portable dac/amp for rs1


----------



## lazyredhead

Been staring at the rock and roll bundle on moon audio, witch comes with the ps500e recabled with black dragon, and the iqube v5. What do others think of this? And does anyone know if the iqube can be used as an external dac/amp for a computer? Like via usb?


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> Thank you guys for your input on these cans (Hf-2 and Ps500).
> 
> Indeed! some people will swing one way, others, the other.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I agree, newer often means, different...not necessarily better.


----------



## wormsdriver

ruhenheim said:


> so if you have the older rs1 (not the old one but still with button design) compare to the rs1e,which one you prefer? and how about hf-1? i always love hf-1 looks... and have you guys try pair rs1 with schiit fulla? i need cheap and portable dac/amp for rs1




Sorry, I've never heard an Rs1e, hf-1 or Schiit fulla...


----------



## DarthFader

Thread's moving a little slowly I see! Only a handful of posts since I was on yesterday. Normally, I have to read through like 40 new posts. Don't tell me the gang's all Grado-ed out?


----------



## rovopio

^
  
 NBA Draft Day maybe


----------



## wormsdriver

darthfader said:


> Thread's moving a little slowly I see! Only a handful of posts since I was on yesterday. Normally, I have to read through like 40 new posts. Don't tell me the gang's all Grado-ed out?




No way brother, that ain't happening any time soon! 

I have been trying out other brands of headphones lately and it only reaffirms and strengthens my love for Grados!


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> I have been trying out other brands of headphones lately and it only reaffirms and strengthens my love for Grados!


 
 I've done this in the past and your not kidding!!!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

joseph69 said:


> I've done this in the past and your not kidding!!!




Though I do find my PS1k and HE560s to be the perfect YinYang balance. 

Though I did sign up for Todd's, TTVJ, HE1000 Tour!


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> Though I do find my PS1k and HE560s to be the perfect YinYang balance.
> Though I did sign up for Todd's, TTVJ, HE1000 Tour!


 
 Cool, can't wait too hear your impressions, when do you expect them?


----------



## wormsdriver

wildcatsare1 said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > I've done this in the past and your not kidding!!!
> ...


 
 I was going to sign up when i first saw the announcement, but I just made a couple of big purchases, so i don't see an HE1000 in my immediate future.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

darthfader said:


> Thread's moving a little slowly I see! Only a handful of posts since I was on yesterday. Normally, I have to read through like 40 new posts. Don't tell me the gang's all Grado-ed out?


 
 THIS CALL FOR MORE PICS!
  
 (Capslock for extra dramatization)


----------



## wormsdriver

here's some pictures I posted earlier in the thread!....


----------



## whirlwind

Worms......I will pm you my address and you can just slip those pink driver RS1's in the mail to me


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Once again the thought of buying the PS1k cross my mind...


----------



## wormsdriver

> Worms......I will pm you my address and you can just slip those pink driver RS1's in the mail to me


 
  
 haha!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 BTW, I did place an order for an HD800 after all, so maybe I'll finally get to check 'em out after all these years!


----------



## wormsdriver

> Once again the thought of buying the PS1k cross my mind...


 
  
 Definitely worth it my friend! EXCELLENT headphones! The Best in my book.


----------



## wormsdriver

Ok, ok, one more Grado. Here's my Sr225i, see if you can spot the differences to a stock Sr225i.


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> Ok, ok, one more Grado. Here's my Sr225i, see if you can spot the differences to a stock Sr225i.


 
 Yeah, these have a way better headband!


----------



## XLR8

Worms 
Fantastic photos... 
Love seeing photos of Grado headphones


----------



## wormsdriver

> Yeah, these have a way better headband!


 
 haha, good one!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  

  


> Worms
> Fantastic photos...
> Love seeing photos of Grado headphones
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks! me too!


----------



## whirlwind

Those metal cups look wonderful, to say the least.


----------



## XLR8

When i first saw those 225i i thought they were the rare PS1's


----------



## wormsdriver

xlr8 said:


> When i first saw those 225i i thought they were the rare PS1's


 
 Man, I wish!!!
  
 I've been wanting to put my Sr325 in there, I think they will be a better candidate, I just need to find the time (and stop being lazy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...


----------



## Wildcatsare1

wormsdriver said:


> haha!
> 
> BTW, I did place an order for an HD800 after all, so maybe I'll finally get to check 'em out after all these years!




Looking forward to reading your impressions, my next headphone will be either the HD800 or the HEK, God willing.


----------



## wormsdriver

wildcatsare1 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > haha!
> ...



sure thing!

I might have to try a ps1000e after that.


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> BTW, I did place an order for an HD800 after all, so maybe I'll finally get to check 'em out after all these years!


 
 I had/tried the HD-800 twice, can't wait too hear your impressions.


----------



## Gr33nL34f

any way to shrink a l cush pad? had a family member put the pad on the outter cup and stetched it out now it falls off easily.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Ugh, the air conditioning died last night, it hotter than South Texas in the House Worms! The repair guy will be here as soon as possible, my PS1000s are starting to glow!


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> Definitely worth it my friend! EXCELLENT headphones! The Best in my book.


 
  
 I agree, hey Worms, are these dark GS1ks, Frankensteins?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Happy Friday!!!!
  
 A lovely song from one of my Favs, the Welsh Master, Richard Thompson:


----------



## DarthFader

wormsdriver said:


> haha, good one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Those photos hit the spot man! The thread's back on track. And my urge to buy more Grados has returned!!


----------



## DarthFader

wildcatsare1 said:


> Happy Friday!!!!
> 
> A lovely song from one of my Favs, the Welsh Master, Richard Thompson:


 
  
 I love this game! Friday night listening session in 3...2...1


----------



## Wildcatsare1

OK, Darth, I'll raise you......
  
  

  
 OK, back to my research paper, its due by midnight


----------



## DarthFader

wildcatsare1 said:


> OK, Darth, I'll raise you......


 
  
 Touche good sir! Fantastic choice.
  
 Not sure why, but it led my mind to here:


----------



## Krutsch

darthfader said:


> Touche good sir! Fantastic choice.
> 
> Not sure why, but it led my mind to here:





 Yeah, wow... an unbelievable version of that song. When I picked-up the Celebration Day Blu-ray, I must have listened to that one track a dozen times on the home theater rig.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

wormsdriver said:


> Ok, ok, one more Grado. Here's my Sr225i, see if you can spot the differences to a stock Sr225i.


 
 Worms, how did you make this cup? Can you give me some cad drawing anywhere  Please please please


----------



## wormsdriver

wildcatsare1 said:


> Ugh, the air conditioning died last night, it hotter than South Texas in the House Worms! The repair guy will be here as soon as possible, my PS1000s are starting to glow!


 
  
 Oh Lord! man I can't believe summer barely started!? It was hotter than a muthaf***** just the other day. I feel for ya brother, hope they fixed it by now!!!!


stacker45 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely worth it my friend! EXCELLENT headphones! The Best in my book.
> ...


 
 No Sir! Well... depends how you look at it, I guess? 
  
 I bought it used, in excellent condition, no flaws, no funny business. GS1ki, correct size cable, correct size headphone plug, correct black leather headband, correct metal gimbals and even color wood for the time it came out.
  
 The left side driver failed in time, so I had Grado repair it. They Installed Gs1ki drivers and a new 8 conductor cable...
  
 ....Ah ok, I see now were you were getting at, woops!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 They put the red paint on the back of the new Gs1ki drivers! It made my pair kinda unique, and it looks very cool IMO.
 I just sold them last week. I made sure to be as transparent as possible with the new owner, and letting him know about the new cable and drivers, and the fact that despite the red marker, these are "i" drivers and not "e". 
  
 When I was emailing Grado, I did tell them if it were possible to install "e" drivers on my pair and they said no, they don't fit in the old style housing, which is true since I've had the Gs1k i and e side by side.
  


williamleonhart said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, ok, one more Grado. Here's my Sr225i, see if you can spot the differences to a stock Sr225i.
> ...


 
 sorry but I will not!...
  
 I mean, I would if I could, but unfortunately I bought them like this. Well, sort of...
  
 The metal sleeves that hold the drivers, I bought them from this listing: http://www.head-fi.org/t/754838/aluminum-sleeves-for-grados-magnums
  
 He still has some btw!
  
 The rest of the headphone I bought on ebay.
  
 I had always wanted a pair of aluminum cups like this so I jumped on them. I asked the previous owner where he got them from and he told me they were the *grado Aluminum cups from Jaben*! He, (I'm not sure what the correct term is) but he filed down the cups from the big mushroom PS1000 shape to the smaller Ps-1 style cups they are now. I really like 'em and i'm glad to own a pair of metal cups and sleeves.
  
 Hope this helps!


----------



## whirlwind

Good Saturday morning to you all.
  
 How bout some blues


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Good Saturday morning to you all.
> 
> How bout some blues




 just got done downloading these guys !!


----------



## whirlwind

^  I got four albums....all are great  ^


----------



## Kerouac

I have a PS500 for quite some time now and I really love it for it's dynamic soundsignature. Recently somebody told me that especcialy the RS2e is a very nice hp to complement the PS500, so now I'm seriously considering that. But...I have some questions I hope someone over here can answer, so I don't have to go through all this 1733 pages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 1) Does the RS2e deliver better sound quality than the original RS2 (I've read it has a different cable and drivers than the original)
 2) I see (what seems to be) the original RS2 with and without buttons, what are the differences between those 2 (except for the buttons of course)?
  
 Thanks in advance...


----------



## Tautologi

williamleonhart said:


> Worms, how did you make this cup? Can you give me some cad drawing anywhere  Please please please


 
 Looks like a custom lathe job. Very beautiful!


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> Oh Lord! man I can't believe summer barely started!? It was hotter than a muthaf***** just the other day. I feel for ya brother, hope they fixed it by now!!!!
> No Sir! Well... depends how you look at it, I guess?
> 
> I bought it used, in excellent condition, no flaws, no funny business. GS1ki, correct size cable, correct size headphone plug, correct black leather headband, correct metal gimbals and even color wood for the time it came out.
> ...


 
  
 Please don't be offended by this. I'm skeptical by nature, and I seriously doubt that Grado would go through the trouble of painting your drivers, especially since they weren't red in the first place. I believe Grado, when they're saying that the new GS1000e drivers don't fit in your GS1000i.
  
 However, I just measured my GS1000, and my SR80e's red drivers, and they're both exactly the same size. Need I say more?. I don't believe that a company that dosen't take the time to give their customers more than 2 or 3 words answers, when they're asked a question, will go to the trouble of painting drivers that were never red to begin with.
  
 I'm not saying that they had installed SR80e drivers per say, but I'm willing to bet A LOT that those drivers were red, right from the start. 
  
 Again, don't take this the wrong way, this is just me being the skeptical person that I am.


----------



## jobyjoby

how much do HP1 w/ polarity switches go for? This is a purely academic question on my part since I'm assuming its roughly around 2 screwtons.


----------



## jobyjoby

kerouac said:


> I have a PS500 for quite some time now and I really love it for it's dynamic soundsignature. Recently somebody told me that especcialy the RS2e is a very nice hp to complement the PS500, so now I'm seriously considering that. But...I have some questions I hope someone over here can answer, so I don't have to go through all this 1733 pages
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I've had the rs2e and its a pretty awesome headphone! The way its talked about here too there seems to be a consensus that it is one of the better e series in terms of the improvement from i to e. 
  
 But I'll defer to the experts!
  
 FROM KAYANDJOHN:
  
*Grado RS2i vs. RS2e*
  
 Recalling that it was the Grado RS2i that scored the highest in my comparison of my 13 Grado headphones on 10 acoustic features (see link in my signature line), I went to my local Grado dealer, Overture Audio, today with my RS2i in hand to compare it to their RS2e.
  
 Remember that in nearly all cases, folks prefer the -e version to the -i version of a Grado headphone.  The only exception seems to be the RS1i vs. RS1e, where the RS1i is preferred, and maybe the PS1000 vs. the PS1000e, where preference seems to be about 50-50.
  
 Anyway, my goal was to see if I really had the highest scoring Grado with my RS2i, or if the RS2e outscored it.
  
 Results, briefly:
  

RS2e was a bit more transparent;
RS2e gave better positional resolution... instruments were slightly more tightly localized, with "air" between them, than with the RS2i.'
RS2e seemed to give slightly better bass, though in my test of subbass impact, the RS1e and RS1i were tied... perhaps a bit more mid bass on the RS2e;
All other features seemed really close, i.e., tie (soundstage, drum twang, finger impact on bass string, ability to discern added chord upon full orchestral/organ sustained chord, shaker variation, etc.)
  
 So in short, the RS2e was a bit better than my highest-scoring RS2i.  My RS2i is broken in; the RS2e was new in the demo area of the audio store, so over time, the RS2e would likely improve further.
  
 Darn!  Gotta get one (and I SO wanted to eat next month instead of buying headphones!)


----------



## bassboysam

not grado related but i just picked this up...


primaluna prologue 2. so awesome with my grado cartridge (i guess this post is kind of grado related).


----------



## XLR8

Congratz bassboysam. 
Very nice setup


----------



## whirlwind

bassboysam said:


> not grado related but i just picked this up...
> 
> 
> primaluna prologue 2. so awesome with my grado cartridge (i guess this post is kind of grado related).


 
 Congrats.
  
 What amp is that, and what tubes are we looking at


----------



## bassboysam

whirlwind said:


> Congrats.
> 
> What amp is that, and what tubes are we looking at


Primaluna Prologue 2. tubes are 12ax7 and 12au7 in the preamp and Gold Lion (reissue) KT88 in the power section.

auto bias and the amp can use KT88, KT66, 6550, EL34 or 6L6 power tubes. so lots of options available and no need for any bias setting.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

bassboysam said:


> not grado related but i just picked this up...
> 
> 
> primaluna prologue 2. so awesome with my grado cartridge (i guess this post is kind of grado related).




That is a beautiful amp, wish I had room in my office to add a TT.


----------



## bassboysam

wildcatsare1 said:


> That is a beautiful amp, wish I had room in my office to add a TT.


my office rig is ipod e17 and sr225i. definitely no room for a TT.


----------



## jobyjoby

just lost an eBay bid on a rs1 classic with buttons by 10 bucks .________.


----------



## rovopio

jobyjoby said:


> just lost an eBay bid on a rs1 classic with buttons by 10 bucks .________.


 
  
 that's just wrong. Just wrong.


----------



## whirlwind

jobyjoby said:


> just lost an eBay bid on a rs1 classic with buttons by 10 bucks .________.


 
 Keep checking the b/s/t forum here...they show up from time to time


----------



## Shell of Light

If I purchase a new Grado 'e series' on Ebay will Grado honor the warranty or does it need to be purchased from an authorized dealer to get the warranty coverage?


----------



## stacker45

bassboysam said:


> not grado related but i just picked this up...
> 
> 
> primaluna prologue 2. so awesome with my grado cartridge (i guess this post is kind of grado related).


 
  
 Congratz!, from what I have read, Prima Luna products are pretty affordable, and they also seem to offer a very good, price vs performance ratio.
  
 Oh!, and what model is your Grado cartridge?. I have a Black on my vintage Marantz 6300, and I think that it offers great bang for the buck. I guess you could say that it's the SR80e of Grado cartridges.


----------



## joseph69

jobyjoby said:


> just lost an eBay bid on a rs1 classic with buttons by 10 bucks .________.


 
 I was watching those, sorry too hear you lost by $10.00…always overbid if you really want something!


----------



## stacker45

jobyjoby said:


> just lost an eBay bid on a rs1 classic with buttons by 10 bucks .________.


 
  
 I'm sorry to hear that. The more I listen to my classic RS1, the more I understand why they have such a strong following.
  
 Although I'd never buy a pair of headphones for their looks, I just love the dark color of the vintage, and the classic RS1's earcups, and I also like the center button, than without. Some people say that the button actually has an effect on the way that the old RS1 sound.
  
 I just noticed that Joseph is also looking for a pair too, I'll be keeping my eyes peeled for you guys.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   
  
  


joseph69 said:


> I was watching those, sorry too hear you lost by $10.00…always overbid if you really want something!


----------



## jobyjoby

stacker45 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. The more I listen to my classic RS1, the more I understand why they have such a strong following.
> 
> Although I'd never buy a pair of headphones for their looks, I just love the dark color of the vintage, and the classic RS1's earcups, and I also like the center button, than without. Some people say that the button actually has an effect on the way that the old RS1 sound.
> 
> I just noticed that Joseph is also looking for a pair too, I'll be keeping my eyes peeled for you guys.


 

 i think my girlfriend thinks i've gone completely nuts! thanks for performing the roles of support group as well as the single origin of all temptation... the feedback loop continues


----------



## bassboysam

stacker45 said:


> Congratz!, from what I have read, Prima Luna products are pretty affordable, and they also seem to offer a very good, price vs performance ratio.
> 
> Oh!, and what model is your Grado cartridge?. I have a Black on my vintage Marantz 6300, and I think that it offers great bang for the buck. I guess you could say that it's the SR80e of Grado cartridges.




thanks. i guess in the world of hifi primaluna is "affordable". they do make some wallet busting amps though 

cartridge is a Blue1.

monk never sounded so good.


----------



## stacker45

Wow!, I can just imagine how nice that amp must look in a dark room, nice rig.


----------



## bassboysam

i was just thinking the same thing


----------



## whirlwind

^ Nice pic....I can hear and feel the warmth ^


----------



## rovopio

stacker45 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. The more I listen to my classic RS1, the more I understand why they have such a strong following.
> 
> Although I'd never buy a pair of headphones for their looks, I just love the dark color of the vintage, and the classic RS1's earcups, and I also like the center button, than without. Some people say that the button actually has an effect on the way that the old RS1 sound.
> 
> I just noticed that Joseph is also looking for a pair too, I'll be keeping my eyes peeled for you guys.


 

 RS1 Button looks good, so it must sound good. THAT is the effect of the button on Sound Quality.


----------



## donlin

rovopio said:


> RS1 Button looks good, so it must sound good. THAT is the effect of the button on Sound Quality.


 

 Could be, but it's not hard to imagine that an object located that close to the driver could have an impact on the sound.


----------



## CH23

donlin said:


> rovopio said:
> 
> 
> > RS1 Button looks good, so it must sound good. THAT is the effect of the button on Sound Quality.
> ...




I'm willing to remove the button on mine to measure the impact it has. I think there's more "echo" with the button.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ch23 said:


> I'm willing to remove the button on mine to measure the impact it has. I think there's more "echo" with the button.


 

 Arrgghhh... that affects me just like

 "I''m happy to remove my appendix to confirm that the appendix truly is useless!"


----------



## CH23

ruthieandjohn said:


> ch23 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm willing to remove the button on mine to measure the impact it has. I think there's more "echo" with the button.
> ...




Grado RS-1 classic buttons confirmed for timebomb just waiting to explode


----------



## donlin

ruthieandjohn said:


> Arrgghhh... that affects me just like
> 
> "I''m happy to remove my appendix to confirm that the appendix truly is useless!"


 

 Right!!  Don't know what it would prove either.  I've owned at least 5 different RS-1's over the last 20 years starting with the original in 1995 up to an "e" version and they all sounded very different.


----------



## jaywillin

shell of light said:


> If I purchase a new Grado 'e series' on Ebay will Grado honor the warranty or does it need to be purchased from an authorized dealer to get the warranty coverage?


 
 authorized dealer only


----------



## Unchi

https://www.facebook.com/munkonggadget1/photos/a.226812440720724.54141.215504375184864/853833554685273/?type=1
  
 I have a good feeling about the GH1!


----------



## kmajch

Would you guys recommend starting with one of the lower end models like the sr60 or 80 and modding as opposed to getting something like the sr325?


----------



## jaywillin

kmajch said:


> Would you guys recommend starting with one of the lower end models like the sr60 or 80 and modding as opposed to getting something like the sr325?


 
 i would say "it depends"  
 are you a modder, if you are, you might enjoy seeing what you can do
 if not, the 325e is a super headphone !
  
 check out this thread if you haven't already
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/119314/post-your-grado-mods


----------



## fjrabon

I bought the Turbulent Labs Onyx Black Manta replacement headband and reviewed it HERE.
  
 I included pictures.  TL;DR: I like it a lot.  Great looking, great feeling.  Seems durable, really puts the finishing touch on the SR225e.
  
 I liked the SR225e better than the SR325e, but wanted the SR325e's leather headband.  But this headband is even better than the one that comes with the SR325e.


----------



## stacker45

bassboysam said:


> i was just thinking the same thing


 
  
 Nice!, and I'm sure that the pictrues don't even do it justice.
  
 Oh!, I just remembered, I just posted in the ''e'' thread, and Whirlwind noticed that my next post would be my 2000th, and he said that I should make it a ''doozy''.
  
 Now, this is going to be hard though, because let's face it, my posts are pretty much ALL doozys, wich means that I have actually, unintentionally, set the bar very high for myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Ok!, back on topic. Some people say that tube amps are power hungry. I think that this is subjective. Not everybody has the same definition of what constitutes ''power hungry''.
  
 I say that your tube amp is power hungry, if the street lights dim, every time you turn it on!. or, if you remove the glass from your power meter, and you're able to cut a 2X4 in half !, or, if you get invited for Thanksgiving, by the C.EO, of the power company!.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Anyway, bassboysam, if your amp sounds as good as it looks it must be a doozy.!


----------



## kmajch

jaywillin said:


> i would say "it depends"
> are you a modder, if you are, you might enjoy seeing what you can do
> if not, the 325e is a super headphone !
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks, might pick up either the 60 or 80. Which one should i get?


----------



## JoeDoe

kmajch said:


> Thanks, might pick up either the 60 or 80. Which one should i get?




80!


----------



## rovopio

yeah probably 80.


----------



## XLR8

unchi said:


> https://www.facebook.com/munkonggadget1/photos/a.226812440720724.54141.215504375184864/853833554685273/?type=1
> 
> I have a good feeling about the GH1!


 

 Looks like outer rim is kinda chamfered.
 Nice..


----------



## stacker45

xlr8 said:


> Looks like outer rim is kinda chamfered.
> Nice..


 
  
 What's up with that language, I mean, last I cheked, Grado is an American company. I can't believe that they wouldn't post the first pics of their GH-1, on they're own F.B page!.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 By the way, I think that they look a lot like the RS1e. I hope that these are just prototypes, and that the actual GH-1 will have their own special look.
  
 Like I've said before, I'd never buy a pair of headphones just because they look nice. That being said, one doesn't prevent the other.
  
 One of the things that I like about the HP1000, and the Bushmills, is that they not only sound good, they also look different from all of the other Grado models. I also think that the Bushmills have one of two best presentations of all the models that Grado has ever produced. The other being the first gen RS1, wich came in a nice, engraved wooden box. 
  
 I still remember the Grado's D.G. special edition, wich were nothing more than renamed, and repakaged GS1000.
  
 Fingers crossed. Just out of curiousity, did you pre order a pair, XLR8?.


----------



## jaywillin

kmajch said:


> Thanks, might pick up either the 60 or 80. Which one should i get?


 
  
  


joedoe said:


> 80!


 
 what joe said


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> what joe said


 
  
 What Jay said


----------



## wormsdriver

Personally, I'd go with an sr325e vs a lower model and then mod it. ..


Oh, and I did see that pic of the gh1 on their fb page.


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Lord! man I can't believe summer barely started!? It was hotter than a muthaf***** just the other day. I feel for ya brother, hope they fixed it by now!!!!
> ...




Oh no, no offense taken good sir!

The whole red paint thing turned out to be not be very practical I guess and just a bit time consuming so they probably did away with it since it's more cost effective in the end. IMO, IMO, IMO!

IMO, the drivers all start as the same thing and are just tweaked differently for each specific model. I don't know diddly squat about drivers or speakers so I can't really say what it is they do to achieve a different sound outta each one though. Lots of speculation about what they do, but in the end only Grado knows what kinda voodoo they perform to their drivers to achieve what they want out of them.

IMO


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> Oh no, no offense taken good sir!
> 
> The whole red paint thing turned out to be not be very practical I guess and just a bit time consuming so they probably did away with it since it's more cost effective in the end. IMO, IMO, IMO!
> 
> ...


 
  
 I can only speculate too, and I think that it's normal that a company keeps it's cards close to it's vest, regarding certain aspect of their products. 
  
 Some differences are easy to spot...driver size, the types of material used, earpad shape, red paint on the drivers, number of hole visible to the light, larger cable. Some differences however, seem to be much more subltle.
  
 I sincerely hope that Grado hits it, right out of the park, with the GH-1, because as far as I'm concern, they need to win my confidence back, for me to buy one of their current products.


----------



## XLR8

stacker45 said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like outer rim is kinda chamfered.
> ...




No I was initially going to buy never received reply which in hindsight was a good thing.
TBH my purchasing of grado headphones is complete and if I do go with another it probably will be vintage series the older the better.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

unchi said:


> https://www.facebook.com/munkonggadget1/photos/a.226812440720724.54141.215504375184864/853833554685273/?type=1
> 
> I have a good feeling about the GH1!


 
 Oh god why... No facebook access during worktime :-<


----------



## XLR8

unchi said:


> https://www.facebook.com/munkonggadget1/photos/a.226812440720724.54141.215504375184864/853833554685273/?type=1
> 
> I have a good feeling about the GH1!


 

_The new blonde_


----------



## Unchi

stacker45 said:


> What's up with that language, I mean, last I cheked, Grado is an American company. I can't believe that they wouldn't post the first pics of their GH-1, on they're own F.B page!.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 It was posted by the biggest authorized dealer in Thailand who is known to have a really good relationship with Grado.
  
 The caption actually says, "Grado is getting ready to release new limited edition headphones. There's only little sneak peek available for now, and cannot yet to say what model this is." 
  
 So, I believe most dealers have an idea of what they're going to look like, but aren't allowed to share to the public at the moment.


----------



## rovopio

stacker45 said:


> What's up with that language, I mean, last I cheked, Grado is an American company. I can't believe that they wouldn't post the first pics of their GH-1, on they're own F.B page!.


 
  
 I'm guessing the photo Munkong Gadget received are sent to other Distributors as well.
 Remember there was this post I made that I got from a friend from another country, he sent me that e-mail that his Country's Grado Distributor received, http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/25605#post_11686720 . That e-mail from my post back then, the context of which was an answer received by said distributor from Grado.
 In addition, if you remember the "brooklyn tree photo" John posted, I've seen that photo at least 9 days before John posted them, from my Regional Distributor FB page, which happens to also be Hoang's country's Regional Distributor as well.
  
 Considering all 3 infos so far came from South East Asia distributors. I'm guessing South East Asia Distributors aren't really big with Privacy. And so this is why we get these sort-of info leaks from them and not North American retailers.
 I really don't think it should be public information yet. That's probably Grado Facebook page has very little infos so far.
  


unchi said:


> It was posted by the biggest authorized dealer in Thailand who is known to have a really good relationship with Grado.
> 
> The caption actually says, "Grado is getting ready to release new limited edition headphones. There's only little sneak peek available for now, and cannot yet to say what model this is."
> 
> So, I believe most dealers have an idea of what they're going to look like, but aren't allowed to share to the public at the moment.


 
  
 Munkong haven't start pre-order for them yet?


----------



## Unchi

> Munkong haven't start pre-order for them yet?


 
 They have started it quite a while ago on their discussion board soon after the picture of the tree came out, which was even before any of the US sites' official preorder. They just didn't(couldn't) say that was a picture of GH1 on fb.


----------



## fjrabon

stacker45 said:


> What's up with that language, I mean, last I cheked, Grado is an American company. I can't believe that they wouldn't post the first pics of their GH-1, on they're own F.B page!.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 My guess is that this will be very much like a slightly modified RS2e, and won't be an "innovation" even by Grado standards.  It is going to be called the Grado Heritage 1, after all.  The entire idea behind them was "there's some trees that are harvested from Brooklyn, wouldn't it be cool to make a headphone out of them?!"


----------



## eclein

I grabbed some Ear Zonk G-Cush pads for my incoming 500's and immediately put them on my modded 125's (my avatar pic) and they sound fantastic so if I don't like them on the 500's they will land on the others. I sent money today to my buddy who is allowing a generous payment plan-LOL, and I'm hoping they arrive soon. My friend also sold me a DAC the same way and sent it right away so I'm hoping it goes that way again. 
  I might be able to grab a new DAP also..can you guys tell me what DAPs are synergistic with the 500's. I'm thinking Fiio X3 Gen 2 or the ibasso DX90.....anybody heard these two together???


----------



## stacker45

xlr8 said:


> No I was initially going to buy never received reply which in hindsight was a good thing.
> TBH my purchasing of grado headphones is complete and if I do go with another it probably will be vintage series the older the better.


 
  
 I like vintage electronics in general, and I couldn't be happier than I am with my new old RS1, so I can't argue with that.
  
  


rovopio said:


> I'm guessing the photo Munkong Gadget received are sent to other Distributors as well.
> Remember there was this post I made that I got from a friend from another country, he sent me that e-mail that his Country's Grado Distributor received, http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/25605#post_11686720 . That e-mail from my post back then, the context of which was an answer received by said distributor from Grado.
> In addition, if you remember the "brooklyn tree photo" John posted, I've seen that photo at least 9 days before John posted them, from my Regional Distributor FB page, which happens to also be Hoang's country's Regional Distributor as well.
> 
> ...


 
  
 You would think that if Grado didn't want to have any publishing leaks, they shouldn't have maid the pictrues available in the first place.
  
  
  
  


fjrabon said:


> My guess is that this will be very much like a slightly modified RS2e, and won't be an "innovation" even by Grado standards.  It is going to be called the Grado Heritage 1, after all.  The entire idea behind them was "there's some trees that are harvested from Brooklyn, wouldn't it be cool to make a headphone out of them?!"


 
  
 I hope you're wrong. Not that the RS2e isn't good, but in my opinion, a special edition should be, well, special. I think that the GH-1 should have it's own ''identity'', just like the Bushmills do, especially since they're almost twice as expensive.


----------



## beez

for anyone interested theres an sr200 with hp1k blackstar drivers for a pretty good price in the classifieds here. i have two pairs with blackstar drivers, an sr200 and sr325. these drivers outperform pretty much all new grados, especially at that price. they are really special headphones dont come around often, and anyone who gets a chance to hear the hp1k drivers should


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Well, I did it... the ultimate in Grado folly (well, maybe not quite):
  
 Since when I scored my 13 Grado headphones, the RS2i came out on top across the 10 acoustical tests (see link in my signature line for more details), and since I subsequently compared the RS2e to the RS2i and found it did even better....
  
 I Just Bought An RS2e!
  
 Even though I had the RS2i and it was my best-scored headphone.
  
 Whoops... gotta go - just spotted this sign:


----------



## dwayniac

I am enjoying my gold 325i again after some time with the HE-500. Ripping quite a few CD's to flac combined with the iFi iDac has my 325i sounding far better than I expected.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Well, I did it... the ultimate in Grado folly (well, maybe not quite):
> 
> Since when I scored my 13 Grado headphones, the RS2i came out on top across the 10 acoustical tests (see link in my signature line for more details), and since I subsequently compared the RS2e to the RS2i and found it did even better....
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh! so it is you that just entered the clinic, I thought I had recognized you!.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seriously John!, don't scare me like that man!, when you said that you had done ''the ultimate Grado folly'', I thought you had bought a pair of RS1e.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm sorry for those very, very few people that actually like the RS1e. You should take my comment with a huge grain of salt, because I went on record and said that I prefer the Bushmills to the much liked RS1i. I have also said that I prefer my PS1000 to the ''holy grail'' HP1000, (I'm sorry Joseph).
  
 As you can see, I occasionnally have what I would call, marginal opinions.


----------



## XLR8

ruthieandjohn said:


> Well, I did it... the ultimate in Grado folly (well, maybe not quite):
> 
> Since when I scored my 13 Grado headphones, the RS2i came out on top across the 10 acoustical tests (see link in my signature line for more details), and since I subsequently compared the RS2e to the RS2i and found it did even better....
> 
> ...


 

 Congratutz kayandjohn on the new addition to the family.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 We keenly await your photos and testing hehehe


----------



## jobyjoby

guys what is this? I'm drooling


----------



## XLR8

Grado Thailand ?
& buttons? 
Seems like gh-1 has leaked.


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> Grado Thailand ?
> & buttons?
> Seems like gh-1 has leaked.


 
 I don't see well...at all, but it looks too me like the buttons say RS1e, no?


----------



## joseph69

jobyjoby said:


> guys what is this? I'm drooling


 
 Where did you see this photo?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Shell of Light

Ya it seems to say Grado Thailand Anniversary 18 years, RS1e on the buttons


----------



## XLR8

joseph69 said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > Grado Thailand ?
> ...


 
 Yes... Correct..
 Weird?
 So its a Grado thailand 18 year anniversary RS1e edition?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> Yes... Correct..
> Weird?
> So its a Grado thailand 18 year anniversary RS1e edition?


 
 Hmm, thats weird.
  


wildcatsare1 said:


>


 
 Nothing in your spoiler alert.


----------



## XLR8

Thnx you Mr Google.
  
 Grado Labs has officially supplied headphones to the people of Thailand for the last 18 years under the supervision of the lily family Chotiros throughout. Family Lily Family Chotiros Grado has good neighborly relations with each other.
 Grado Labs Thailand is currently under the care of the Rutgers Lily Chotiros, the son of Mr. Kamol Chotiros Bora founder and former president of the trade association of audio visual equipment.
 In 2014, the celebration of the 18th anniversary year relationship by launching a limited edition headset models RS1e Grado Thailand Anniversary.
 Headphones Grado Labs is Open-back, and all models (except iGrado) are assembled by hand at New York, USA and Thailand one year warranty center.


----------



## jobyjoby

Daaaang those sure are pretty. Wonder what else is different about them....


----------



## rovopio

I WANT THEM!!
  
 Too bad it's the rs1e model so, it's going to be more expensive than I could afford. No... Grado + Thai Land. That's like 2 of my favorite thing.
 Noooo. curse my non-existing wallet >_<


----------



## Unchi

jobyjoby said:


> guys what is this? I'm drooling


 
  
 That's the Grado RS-1e Thailand Anniversary 18 Years Limited Edition. It was announced back in August 2014*.*
 According to the review by Mr. Munkong himself, they were built based on RS1E with brown headband with John Grado's signature, RS1 button, Grado engraved wooden box, different housing position, deeper cup, lighter weight, and different pads etc.
 In short, compared to RS1E, he said they still have the sound signature and transparency of the RS1E with better soundstage. The high is less sparkly, mid is fuller, the bass has more impact and goes deeper than any Grados.
 I can translate more if you guys'd like.
*Source: *http://www.forum.munkonggadget.com/detail.php?id=161919


----------



## rovopio

unchi said:


> That's the Grado RS-1e Thailand Anniversary 18 Years Limited Edition. It was announced back in August 2014*.*
> According to the review by Mr. Munkong himself, they were built based on RS1E with brown headband with John Grado's signature, RS1 button, Grado engraved wooden box, different housing position, deeper cup, lighter weight, and different pads etc.
> In short, compared to RS1E, he said they still have the sound signature and transparency of the RS1E with better soundstage. The high is less sparkly, mid is fuller, the bass has more impact and goes deeper than any Grados.
> I can translate more if you guys'd like.
> *Source: *http://www.forum.munkonggadget.com/detail.php?id=161919


 
  
 hey Unchi, does Munkong Gadget sells the Grado Wooden Box separately?
 I've been sort-of looking for them.


----------



## Unchi

^^^
No, I don't think so.
There were only 40-50 units of those and Mr. Munkong also mentioned John Grado wasn't even sure at first whether or not to include the box since the wood is so hard to find(jokingly but he was serious).


----------



## joseph69

It would be nice if the GH-1 comes with a wooden box!


----------



## XLR8

joseph69 said:


> It would be nice if the GH-1 comes with a wooden box!



To the higher orders from above we pray that grado release gh-1 with wooden box..
Hehe
Grado please address pre-order wishes..
We Thnx you.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

joseph69 said:


> Hmm, thats weird.
> 
> Nothing in your spoiler alert.




Had second thoughts and pulled out, shhhh though, don't tell Stacker, we'll make him think it is his drugs talking


----------



## rovopio

unchi said:


> ^^^
> No, I don't think so.
> There were only 40-50 units of those and Mr. Munkong also mentioned John Grado wasn't even sure at first whether or not to include the box since the wood is so hard to find(jokingly but he was serious).


 

 Do you know how much they are selling these?
 I really love Thai Land, probably more than I like Grado. This is suddenly becomes a must-have for me.
 Instant noodles be damn.


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> Had second thoughts and pulled out, shhhh though, don't tell Stacker, we'll make him think it is his drugs talking


 
 My lips are sealed!


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> My lips are sealed!


 
  
 Don't worry guys, I'm speechless anyway!...alright my speech is back now!.
  
 I've never seen the first 17 versions, but I think that Grado has set the bar pretty high for themselves with those nice 18 years anniversary RS1e, I can't wait to see what they'll come up with next year, for the 19th anniversary edition. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I have to give Grado some credit for finding a semi creative way to get rid of a few RS1e.
  
 That being said,I think that they should have been a little more subtle. They could've called them, ''Thai Edition'', or, ''Bangkok Edition'', because writing ''18 years'' on the earcups is a bit far fetched, and it makes them look desperate.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

If only we had something similar in Vietnam... The 325e whatever-the-anni may be. The thing is that while we have plenty of Grados in Vietnam, the majority of those are bought in foreign countries. The official price for a pair of 325e, for example, goes up to $350, the RS1... well, more than $800. 


xlr8 said:


>


----------



## DarthFader

Random thought/question for ye lads: if you had to compare Grado to a car company, what would it be?
  
 I was talking with a non-audiophile friend who asked me why I needed more than 1 nice pair of headphones. I started by comparing my HD 600s to a Bentley (a smooth, comfortable, classy, highly enjoyable ride that never makes you truly feel alive). I compared Grado to Lamborghini. Sure, they can be a little fussy sometimes. Sure, they aren't for everyone. They're exotic. They're in your face. They can exhilarate you in a way almost no others can.
  
 Discuss.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

^ I was thinking more Triumph or MG (yes I am older than dirt), a hell of a good time, when they aren't in the garage.


----------



## DarthFader

wildcatsare1 said:


> ^ I was thinking more Triumph or MG (yes I am older than dirt), a hell of a good time, when they aren't in the garage.


 

 Old school. Much like the Grado vibe. I dig it.


----------



## XLR8

Car analogy would be vintage with plenty of wood in the interior and a sweet smooth engine which is very communicable and intimate.. 


MG classix.


----------



## Harry Manback

I thought 1e might be hexidecimal for 18, but alas, its 12...


----------



## Wildcatsare1

harry manback said:


> I thought 1e might be hexidecimal for 18, but alas, its 12...




Harry, love your screen name it tickles me (Southern for amuses), every time I see it it reminds me of my dearly departed Uncle Harry and Aunt Rosie. The unfortunate part is/was our last name is Heine!


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I have to give Grado some credit for finding a semi creative way to get rid of a few RS1e.


 
 Sounds like you may be onto something for sure…I really hope this isn't the case with the GH-1.


----------



## Shell of Light

joseph69 said:


> Sounds like you may be onto something for sure…I really hope this isn't the case with the GH-1.


 
  
 Ya that's what I was kinda thinking.  Repackage the Rs1e in Oak, call it the Gh1 Heritage and move it out the door.  But who knows...


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

shell of light said:


> Ya that's what I was kinda thinking.  Repackage the Rs1e in Oak, call it the Gh1 Heritage and move it out the door.  But who knows...


 
 my interest in the Gh1 just dropped 50%... If it's the RS1e, then I hope Grado does make a few changes. Perhaps turn it into something with G-cushes.


----------



## XLR8

shell of light said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like you may be onto something for sure…I really hope this isn't the case with the GH-1.
> ...



That is a scary thought...


----------



## joseph69

shell of light said:


> Ya that's what I was kinda thinking.  Repackage the Rs1e in Oak, call it the Gh1 Heritage and move it out the door.  But who knows..Quote:


 


williamleonhart said:


> my interest in the Gh1 just dropped 50%... If it's the RS1e, then I hope Grado does make a few changes. Perhaps turn it into something with G-cushes.Quote:


 


xlr8 said:


> That is a scary thought...


 
 If this is the case, mine are going back immediately!
 Also their only $45.00 less than the RS1e…but according too Overture Audio relaying  a quote from Grado, their supposed too be between the RS1/2e. I'm a little scared now too, but if I cancel my order, you just know they will be awesome HP's, so I'll keep my fingers crossed this isn't the case wait and hear them for myself.


----------



## Shell of Light

joseph69 said:


> If this is the case, mine are going back immediately!
> Also their only $45.00 less than the RS1e…but according too Overture Audio relaying  a quote from Grado, their supposed too be between the RS1/2e. I'm a little scared now too, but if I cancel my order, you just know they will be awesome HP's, so I'll keep my fingers crossed this isn't the case wait and hear them for myself.


 
  
 Ya I heard that too.  But they're either gonna have the Rs1e driver or the Rs2e driver.  So they're gonna be similar to one or the other I suspect.


----------



## jobyjoby

ugh all this hype on the gh1 makes me wanna do the thing and throw my cash away (potentially 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) like I mean, WHAT IF its grado's way of redeeming itself with its die hard fans and their disappointment with the rs1e? and something between an rs1e and a rs2e kinda sounds like an improved rs1e.... but then again... what if its schiit


----------



## joseph69

shell of light said:


> Ya I heard that too.  But they're either gonna have the Rs1e driver or the Rs2e driver.  So they're gonna be similar to one or the other I suspect.


 
  I sincerely hope we are all just jumping the gun with all of our assumptions and are *completely wrong!*


----------



## Shell of Light

joseph69 said:


> I sincerely hope we are all just jumping the gun with all of our assumptions and are *completely wrong!*


 
  
 Amen to that


----------



## wormsdriver

> Originally Posted by *joseph69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If this is the case, mine are going back immediately!
> Also their only $45.00 less than the RS1e…but according too Overture Audio relaying  a *quote from Grado, their supposed too be between the RS1/2e.* I'm a little scared now too, but if I cancel my order, you just know they will be awesome HP's, so I'll keep my fingers crossed this isn't the case wait and hear them for myself.


 
 I emailed grado a couple of weeks ago, and got the same response.
  
 I asked about me wanting to buy an Rs1e but since the Gh-1 is almost the same price, I asked "Will the new headphone sound very close to the Rs1e?"
  
 Grado's response:
  
_Hi Nelson_
_the RS1e is the better headphone_
_the GH1 will perform between  the RS2e and RS1e_
_thanks_
  
  
 so in conclusion, this gives me the impression it won't be the same as the Rs1e, which, btw, I WOULD like to hear it for myself one day....


----------



## wormsdriver

On another note, I just got the Chord Hugo earlier today and first impressions are VERY, *VERY* *GOOD! *
  
 I'm using it with the Gs1Ke, and boy! Now they sound like $1000 headphones, VERY impressive!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Very good match these two.


----------



## jobyjoby

wormsdriver said:


> On another note, I just got the Chord Hugo earlier today and first impressions are VERY, *VERY* *GOOD! *
> 
> I'm using it with the Gs1Ke, and boy! Now they sound like $1000 headphones, VERY impressive!
> 
> ...


 

 congrats! I can't wait till my set up reaches that level! (one day!!!!!!!!)


----------



## wormsdriver

jobyjoby said:


> congrats! I can't wait till my set up reaches that level! (one day!!!!!!!!)


 
 You said it brother, it took me awhile too!!!


----------



## wormsdriver

jobyjoby said:


> guys what is this? I'm drooling


 
 omg, I almost schiit my pants when I first saw this picture on my phone!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 haha, I thought it was the Gh1, my blood literally rush to my head and I couldn't read fast enough to confirm it was so I could rush and place an order!


----------



## jobyjoby

wormsdriver said:


> omg, I almost schiit my pants when I first saw this picture on my phone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ahahah i know! i googled "gh1" and set it to past weeks results only and that image came up and I got all sweaty and excited and was just like, well crap if the gh1 is gonna be that beautiful and my tireless search for a buttoned rs1 is gonna be this exhausting maybe i should grab the gh1 instead and make the sign of the cross over the rs1 for good (save myself the white hair)


----------



## jobyjoby

i don't know what it is about the buttons that just looks so good! I think they should bring it back (it IS the heritage series!)


----------



## wormsdriver

jobyjoby said:


> ahahah i know! i googled "gh1" and set it to past weeks results only and that image came up and I got all sweaty and excited and was just like, well crap if the gh1 is gonna be that beautiful and my tireless search for a buttoned rs1 is gonna be this exhausting maybe i should grab the gh1 instead and make the sign of the cross over the rs1 for good (save myself the white hair)


 
  


jobyjoby said:


> *i don't know what it is about the buttons that just looks so good! I think they should bring it back (it IS the heritage series!) *


 
 hell yeah! I agree!


----------



## whirlwind

wildcatsare1 said:


> ^ I was thinking more Triumph or MG (yes I am older than dirt), a hell of a good time, when they aren't in the garage.


 
 +1.....I feel the same.


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> On another note, I just got the Chord Hugo earlier today and first impressions are VERY, *VERY* *GOOD! *
> 
> I'm using it with the Gs1Ke, and boy! Now they sound like $1000 headphones, VERY impressive!
> 
> ...


 
 WOW!
  
 Congrats worms!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Isn't it amazing that even when someone thinks it can not sound any better...that it actually can.....especially when you get to the top tier type of cans....then the rest of the chain comes into play so much more.
  
 When people say that good cans scale really well.....I guess they are not lying.  They have the ability to sound even better as your chain improves.  
  
 Anyway...congrtas, dude.....enjoy your Chord Hugo and that great arsenal of cans that you have....you are a lucky guy


----------



## wormsdriver

yes Sir! definitely true what they say how TOLT headphones scale up quite well with better gear.
  
 I can't wait to hook this up to my amps over the weekend, I was really impressed again with the Mad Ear+ last week (last time I heard it), should be an Epic session!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

And I'm just sitting here with a bunch of sub-%100 amps and DACs...

 But you shall not tempt me! I'm saving up to get married next year. Part of the reason I decided to part with the 325is, even though the girlfriend liked it.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Guys I just lookup the eGrado on amazon and found this gem:
  
  


> I contacted Grado directly about this issue. I was very surprised by this effect, and thought that it may be an anomaly. This was their response to me, in its entirety: "please return your headphones for a refund." Now *that's* customer service. </sarcasm> So, return them, I will.


 
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/R28CXGA5S9W1ZC/ref=cm_cr_pr_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00VTUHJBS


----------



## Shell of Light

williamleonhart said:


> Guys I just lookup the eGrado on amazon and found this gem:
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/R28CXGA5S9W1ZC/ref=cm_cr_pr_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00VTUHJBS


 
  
 Epic review by dorkboy.  But I've never heard a pair of cheap headphones that do dubstep justice.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

wormsdriver said:


> On another note, I just got the Chord Hugo earlier today and first impressions are VERY, *VERY* *GOOD! *
> 
> I'm using it with the Gs1Ke, and boy! Now they sound like $1000 headphones, VERY impressive!:eek:    Very good match these two.




Looking forward to reading more impressions! Would love to hear how it performs as a DAC feeding your other amps?


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> I emailed grado a couple of weeks ago, and got the same response.
> 
> I asked about me wanting to buy an Rs1e but since the Gh-1 is almost the same price, I asked "Will the new headphone sound very close to the Rs1e?"
> 
> ...


 
 Very confusing, I'll just have to wait too hear it, thanks.
  


wormsdriver said:


> On another note, I just got the Chord Hugo earlier today and first impressions are VERY, *VERY* *GOOD! *
> 
> I'm using it with the Gs1Ke, and boy! Now they sound like $1000 headphones, VERY impressive!
> 
> ...


 
 Congratulations on the Hugo, glad you enjoying it!


----------



## rovopio

stacker45 said:


> Don't worry guys, I'm speechless anyway!...alright my speech is back now!.
> 
> I've never seen the first 17 versions, but I think that Grado has set the bar pretty high for themselves with those nice 18 years anniversary RS1e, I can't wait to see what they'll come up with next year, for the 19th anniversary edition.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Unchi said in a previous post Grado only made 40-50 of these in Thailand. Until proven otherwise, I have little reason to doubt it. So... I really think it's a partially sincere effort from Grado part to make a Thailand special edition.
  
 As to why they don't named them Thai Edition, I don't know. I know for sure they can't name them Bangkok Edition though, can't they? lol


----------



## Harry Manback

wildcatsare1 said:


> Harry, love your screen name it tickles me (Southern for amuses), every time I see it it reminds me of my dearly departed Uncle Harry and Aunt Rosie. The unfortunate part is/was our last name is Heine!


 

 Why thank you!  I wish I could claim it as being from my own creativity.  It's from a Tool "song" called "Message from Harry Manback".  On Aenima I believe.  Pretty amusing listen....   It has an interesting back (no pun intended) story.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Ah. Definitely looking up Tool on Apple Music when I'm home in 8 hours. I've been hearing a lot of praises for that band for a long time


----------



## stacker45

darthfader said:


> Random thought/question for ye lads: if you had to compare Grado to a car company, what would it be?
> 
> I was talking with a non-audiophile friend who asked me why I needed more than 1 nice pair of headphones. I started by comparing my HD 600s to a Bentley (a smooth, comfortable, classy, highly enjoyable ride that never makes you truly feel alive). I compared Grado to Lamborghini. Sure, they can be a little fussy sometimes. Sure, they aren't for everyone. They're exotic. They're in your face. They can exhilarate you in a way almost no others can.
> 
> Discuss.


 

 Grados range from about $100 to $1700, so, you would have to be more specific. I see the SR80e has a Honda Civic SI, and the PS1000 has a Mercedes SL65 AMG. I love Grados, but we don't live in a bubble, I mean there are Stax 007, 009, The Abyss AB-1266, out there. This is why I can't claim that my PS1000 would be the equivalent of a Bugatti Veyron, when that title already belongs to the 009.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 If you give me a Grado model, I'll gladly give you my opinion.


----------



## stacker45

xlr8 said:


> That is a scary thought...


 
  
 For the record, a few days ago, I did say that I hoped that Grado won't rename the RS1e, and turn them into GH-1s, but yesterday, I said that Grado had found a creative way to get rid of some RS1e, by turning them into RS1e 18 years edition.


----------



## Krutsch

williamleonhart said:


> Ah. Definitely looking up Tool on Apple Music when I'm home in 8 hours. I've been hearing a lot of praises for that band for a long time


 

 Tool is a great band for Grado headphones. Seriously. Start from the beginning with their discography: Undertow.
  
 Listen to it loud from start to finish without skipping tracks or pausing.


----------



## stacker45

rovopio said:


> Unchi said in a previous post Grado only made 40-50 of these in Thailand. Until proven otherwise, I have little reason to doubt it. So... I really think it's a partially sincere effort from Grado part to make a Thailand special edition.
> 
> As to why they don't named them Thai Edition, I don't know. I know for sure they can't name them Bangkok Edition though, can't they? lol


 
  
 I like how you specified that Grado made a ''partially sincere'' effort.


----------



## donlin

Here's some photos for you vintage guys. The SR200's are from 1991 and the cable/receipt is from 1992.


----------



## Oteil

williamleonhart said:


> Ah. Definitely looking up Tool on Apple Music when I'm home in 8 hours. I've been hearing a lot of praises for that band for a long time


 
 Pretty sure you won't be listening to any Tool via Apple or any streaming service. They have stuck to their guns and they only way you can hear their music is if you buy their cd's or vinyl.


----------



## wormsdriver

@donlin, excellent, thanks for posting those pictures!!!


----------



## XLR8

Donlin, is that 4 sale?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

oteil said:


> Pretty sure you won't be listening to any Tool via Apple or any streaming service. They have stuck to their guns and they only way you can hear their music is if you buy their cd's or vinyl.


 
 That's actually sad


----------



## DarthFader

stacker45 said:


> Grados range from about $100 to $1700, so, you would have to be more specific. I see the SR80e has a Honda Civic SI, and the PS1000 has a Mercedes SL65 AMG. I love Grados, but we don't live in a bubble, I mean there are Stax 007, 009, The Abyss AB-1266, out there. This is why I can't claim that my PS1000 would be the equivalent of a Bugatti Veyron, when that title already belongs to the 009.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 See if we're talking TotL, I'd say the 009 is a Hennessey Venom, the Abyss is the Veyron, the HE-1000 is a Ferrari La Ferrari, and the HD 800 is … hmm… maybe a superbike like a Hayabusa.


----------



## CH23

> Tapping Our Roots
> We have a new Limited Edition coming soon. This one hits close to home. Stay tuned in the coming weeks.




From the Grado e-mail you can sign up for.


----------



## joseph69

darthfader said:


> See if we're talking TotL, I'd say the 009 is a Hennessey Venom, the Abyss is the Veyron, the HE-1000 is a Ferrari La Ferrari, and the HD 800 is … hmm… maybe a superbike like a Hayabusa.


 
 And what about the PS1K???


----------



## CH23

joseph69 said:


> darthfader said:
> 
> 
> > See if we're talking TotL, I'd say the 009 is a Hennessey Venom, the Abyss is the Veyron, the HE-1000 is a Ferrari La Ferrari, and the HD 800 is … hmm… maybe a superbike like a Hayabusa.
> ...






The mothership. Space X dragon rocket.


----------



## joseph69

ch23 said:


> The mothership. Space X dragon rocket.


 
 There you go!!!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jaywillin

ch23 said:


> The mothership. Space X dragon rocket.


 
 didn't it just blow up ?


----------



## CH23

jaywillin said:


> ch23 said:
> 
> 
> > The mothership. Space X dragon rocket.
> ...




18 didn't, 1 did.


----------



## jaywillin

ch23 said:


> 18 didn't, 1 did.


 
 ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## rovopio

darthfader said:


> See if we're talking TotL, I'd say the 009 is a Hennessey Venom, the Abyss is the Veyron, the HE-1000 is a Ferrari La Ferrari, and the HD 800 is … hmm… maybe a superbike like a Hayabusa.


 
  


joseph69 said:


> And what about the PS1K???


 
  


ch23 said:


> The mothership. Space X dragon rocket.


 
  
 This is just too funny


----------



## Arty McGhee

jaywillin said:


> ahhhhhhhhh




Wait a minute 
Which headphones blow up?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

arty mcghee said:


> Wait a minute
> Which headphones blow up?




Why the RS1e, off course....


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Then the RS1e is the SpaceX Dragon, but the PS1k is...


----------



## DarthFader

joseph69 said:


> And what about the PS1K???


 
  
 Setting aside the out-of-this world* comparisons offered by others already, I'd say the PS 1000 is a Porsche 911 GT2
  
_*Sorry for the pun. I had to do it. Couldn't be helped._


----------



## jobyjoby

am i crazy or am i the only one thats thinkin about jeeps?


----------



## jobyjoby

p.s. spent about an hour going between all the e series at my local hi-fi shop and wowzuh! was really great to put some experience behind all the awesome analysis and analogies and what not you guys put up here! I was also happy to make the assessment that I prefer my gs1000s to the e version they had at the shop. The e's were very obviously more balanced and full sounding, I imagined them performing very well with a lot of the tracks my ogs1k's thin out too much but at the end of the day, its that polarizing coloration that makes some tracks sing and others sink that I really like about these phones (plus it just helps me rationalize getting another pair to fill the gaps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)!


----------



## rovopio

jobyjoby said:


> p.s. spent about an hour going between all the e series at my local hi-fi shop and wowzuh! was really great to put some experience behind all the awesome analysis and analogies and what not you guys put up here! I was also happy to make the assessment that I prefer my gs1000s to the e version they had at the shop. The e's were very obviously more balanced and full sounding, I imagined them performing very well with a lot of the tracks my ogs1k's thin out too much but at the end of the day, its that polarizing coloration that makes some tracks sing and others sink that I really like about these phones (plus it just helps me rationalize getting another pair to fill the gaps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 With Grado, you don't stop with one.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

rovopio said:


> With Grado, you don't stop with one.


 
 Can't be any truer. I'm trying to find another 325is. Again.


----------



## jaywillin

getting ready for the dead tonight, 
 the stuff from bob weir's studio, tri, is great , check it out


----------



## stacker45

ch23 said:


> The mothership. Space X dragon rocket.


 
  
 If I remember correctly, the original post specified that it has to be a car...I think...damn meds!.
  
 By the way, I think that the RS1(i), would be a Lotus Evora S, very very lightweight, and nimble.
  
 Oh!, and the SR60i, would be a Mini Cooper S, while the SR60e would be the JCW (John Cooper Works), version, of the Mini.


----------



## DarthFader

stacker45 said:


> By the way, I think that the RS1(i), would be a Lotus Evora S, very very lightweight, and nimble.


 
  
 Ooooooh love the Evora! Great choice!!


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> I sincerely hope we are all just jumping the gun with all of our assumptions and are *completely wrong!*


 
  
 You and me both Joseph...you and me both....sigh!...I don't quite know how to say this, so I'm just going to come right out and say it. I need help, I have done something completly crazy, even for me, and I can't even blame the meds for this one.
  
 Believe it or not I have actually...damn the phone's rigning, hold on a minute...''elevator music''.


----------



## stacker45

Sorry!, where was I...oh yeah!...I don't want to insult anyone, so I won't say that I've done something stupid, so I'll use the word, unexpected. I have actually pre ord...MAN!,I can't even write it.
  
 Ok!, deep breath...I have pre ordered the GH-1, there I've said it, I've been living with this for a few days now, because I was affraid of your reaction.
  
 Why, may you understandably be asking yourselves. Well, if I remember correctly when the Bushmills came out, they were sold out in less than 24 hours. For those who might not know, I love everything about my Bushmills. They sound great, look great, they are nicely presented in their wood crate, and they were relatively cheap.
  
 So, I said to myself, what if the GH-1 turn out to be an all star pair of headphones that has it all, like the Bushmills, and I miss my oportunity. I also told myself that worse case senario, i could always sell them.
  
 Speaking of wich, I'm currently trying to sell my GS1k locally, and if they don't sell within a few weeks, I'll put them up here, at a price to sell.
  
 Alright, let me have it, as Pat Benatar would say, ''Hit Me With your Best Shot''.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

How long till the Bushmills become relatively easy to find like the HF1 and the HF2 *sigh*


----------



## jobyjoby

stacker45 said:


> Sorry!, where was I...oh yeah!...I don't want to insult anyone, so I won't say that I've done something stupid, so I'll use the word, unexpected. I have actually pre ord...MAN!,I can't even write it.
> 
> Ok!, deep breath...I have pre ordered the GH-1, there I've said it, I've been living with this for a few days now, because I was affraid of your reaction.
> 
> ...


 

 ...i pulled the trigger at ttvj yesterday... sorry wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.......   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......


----------



## stacker45

williamleonhart said:


> How long till the Bushmills become relatively easy to find like the HF1 and the HF2 *sigh*


 
  
 I wish I could answer you, but I don't even know how many were produced. There has been 1000 pairs of HP1000, and they do come up sometimes, but I have been keeping my eyes peeled for about two or three months now, for another Head-Fi member who's also looking to buy a pair, and so far, I haven't seen a single pair.
  
 Don't quote me on this, but I could swear that I've read somewhere that Grado has produced 250 pairs of Bushmills. Considering that they were all sold in less that 24 hours, this makes sense to me.
  
 Good luck!.


----------



## jobyjoby

williamleonhart said:


> How long till the Bushmills become relatively easy to find like the HF1 and the HF2 *sigh*


 
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-Bushmills-/181793745483?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a53c06a4b


----------



## XLR8

stacker45 said:


> t.
> Ok!, deep breath...I have pre ordered the GH-1, there I've said it, .....


 
 In shock...


----------



## stacker45

jobyjoby said:


> ...i pulled the trigger at ttvj yesterday... sorry wallet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Congratz!, and welcome to my world.
  
 Maybe you and I should start a support group for the other people who have been unable to resist the urge to pre order the GH-1.
  
 All we can do now, is to keep our fingers crossed, that Grado will knock it out of the park, with those GH-1.


----------



## stacker45

jobyjoby said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-Bushmills-/181793745483?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a53c06a4b


 
  
 Hmmm!, I hadn't seen those, I blame the meds.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You rock, jobyjoby!


----------



## stacker45

xlr8 said:


> In shock...


 
  
 As you can see, I am now at a VERY advanced stage of this disease.


----------



## rovopio

jobyjoby said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-Bushmills-/181793745483?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a53c06a4b


 
  
 is that for real?
  
 $96 so far. really?


----------



## jobyjoby

rovopio said:


> is that for real?
> 
> $96 so far. really?




I expect that number to change DRAMATICALLY in the 30 secs on the bid


----------



## stacker45

jobyjoby said:


> I expect that number to change DRAMATICALLY in the 30 secs on the bid


 
  
 I agree, when they first came out, someone had bought two pairs, and he waited till they were sold out, and sold the second pair, double what he had paid...free Bushmills. I wish I had been that smart!.


----------



## XLR8

stacker45 said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > In shock...
> ...


----------



## stacker45

xlr8 said:


>


 
  
 Nice work, OB1 has thought you well, but XLR8, I AM YOUR FAAATHER!.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Ok!, deep breath...I have pre ordered the GH-1, there I've said it, I've been living with this for a few days now, because I was affraid of your reaction.


 
 Good move, because you never know!
 Congratulations.
  


jobyjoby said:


> ...i pulled the trigger at ttvj yesterday... sorry wallet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Congratulations!


----------



## XLR8

stacker45 said:


> Nice work, OB1 has thought you well, but XLR8, I AM YOUR FAAATHER!.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Good move, because you never know!
> Congratulations.
> 
> Congratulations!


 
  
 Thank you for not making fun of me Joseph, you definately have lot Class.
  
 As far as I'm concerned, Grado has A LOT riding on the GH-1.  They are skating on very thin ice.
  
 Even though Grado has came out with many ''Frankensteins'' over the last year, or so, I'm still giving them my buisness, but if they screw up with the GH-1, I'll go from, ''Grado fan'', ''semi, and vintage Grado fan''.
  
 The ball is in their court.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> [size=x-small]Thank you for not making fun of me Joseph, you [/size]definitely[size=x-small] have lot Class.[/size]
> As far as I'm concerned, Grado has A LOT riding on the GH-1.  They are skating on very thin ice.
> 
> Even though Grado has came out with many ''Frankensteins'' over the last year, or so, I'm still giving them my buisness, but if they screw up with the GH-1, I'll go from, ''Grado fan'', ''semi, and vintage Grado fan''.
> The ball is in their court.


 
 Thank you.
 I would agree that Grado has a lot riding on the GH-1, especially after the consensus with the RS1e. [size=x-small]I'm also hope that the GH-1 is terminated with a 1/4" plug[/size]…[size=x-small]but I doubt it will.[/size]


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

stacker45 said:


> Thank you for not making fun of me Joseph, you definately have lot Class.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, Grado has A LOT riding on the GH-1.  They are skating on very thin ice.
> 
> ...


 
 But, but, the 325e!


----------



## XLR8

Good morning all.
  
 Random + curious question.
 How does Grado tune the driver(s)?
  
 I have always wondered is it something to do with the turns in the coils of the driver or is it something else I am missing cause I don't see any crossover in the headphones?
  
 Thnx


----------



## rovopio

stacker45 said:


> I agree, when they first came out, someone had bought two pairs, and he waited till they were sold out, and sold the second pair, double what he had paid...free Bushmills. I wish I had been that smart!.


 
  
 do you order 2 gh-1 then?
  
 okay i give up, i put $250 here, it looks like it was foolish to think i can get a bushmill for $250 ~_~


----------



## jobyjoby

rovopio said:


> do you order 2 gh-1 then?
> 
> okay i give up, i put $250 here, it looks like it was foolish to think i can get a bushmill for $250 ~_~


 

 i feel your pain. those eBay bids get really competitive. you can't even get a 325i for that over there


----------



## sinkie

how do u guys clean the headband?


----------



## joseph69

sinkie said:


> how do u guys clean the headband?


 
 Leather cleaner/conditioner.


----------



## fjrabon

shell of light said:


> Ya that's what I was kinda thinking.  Repackage the Rs1e in Oak, call it the Gh1 Heritage and move it out the door.  But who knows...


 

 isn't the announced (or was it just rumored) price of the GH-1 less than a RS1e?  In that case I'd welcome it, as a cool, limited edition, yet cheaper way to get into a RS1e.  My guess is that it's a repackaged RS2e in oak.


----------



## Shell of Light

fjrabon said:


> isn't the announced (or was it just rumored) price of the GH-1 less than a RS1e?  In that case I'd welcome it, as a cool, limited edition, yet cheaper way to get into a RS1e.  My guess is that it's a repackaged RS2e in oak.


 
  
 Supposedly it's going to be between the Rs1e and Rs2e.  But I imagine it will be using one of those drivers.  Since the price is closer to that of the Rs1e I was thinking it might use the larger driver, and the cost of the oak is less than the mahogany hence the cheaper price.  But this of course is just speculation on my part.


----------



## rovopio

jobyjoby said:


> i feel your pain. those eBay bids get really competitive. you can't even get a 325i for that over there


 
  
 really? why? that doesn't make sense to me.
 So... there are people in the US That is audiophiles but not buying stuff from head-fi (or similar forums) but instead bid on e-bay for higher price?


----------



## fjrabon

shell of light said:


> Supposedly it's going to be between the Rs1e and Rs2e.  But I imagine it will be using one of those drivers.  Since the price is closer to that of the Rs1e I was thinking it might use the larger driver, and the cost of the oak is less than the mahogany hence the cheaper price.  But this of course is just speculation on my part.


 

 Well, it was that weird Brooklyn oak, so who knows what they paid and how it compares to the price of mahogany. 
  
 Seems a lot to me like Grado went from the reference series being the star of the lineup in the previous series to now being behind the other offerings.  I demoed the RS2e for the second time and the RS1e for the first time, and I honestly really think I prefer the SR225e and SR325e to both.  And this was the flush mounted RS1e that a lot of people have said fixes the issues people had with the RS1e originally.  After hearing the whole e line recently, I'd go:
  
 PS500e (more fun, preferred sound signature) = GS1000e (more analytical, better soundstage) >> PS1000e > SR225e > RS2e = SR325e >> RS1e > SR125e > SR80e >> SR60e
  
 Now these were not ideal conditions, they weren't all equally burned in, and it wasn't a top tier setup (audioengine D1 DAC/amp).
  
 Kind of torn about the GH-1.  Pretty close to pulling the trigger on a pair of PS500e's, but am intrigued by the possibility of the GH-1, even though I think it'll probably "just" be a RS2e with oak cups.


----------



## pigmode

Just won that eBay auction for a listed as new demo RS2i. Well see how it goes.


----------



## stacker45

rovopio said:


> do you order 2 gh-1 then?
> 
> okay i give up, i put $250 here, it looks like it was foolish to think i can get a bushmill for $250 ~_~


 
  
 No, just one pair, I'm taking a shot in the dark with the GH-1.
  
 The Bushmills were priced at $395 when they were new. I would be very surprised if they would now go for less than their original price. One thing's for sure, I wouldn't sell mine for less than $500.


----------



## XLR8

pigmode said:


> Just won that eBay auction for a listed as new demo RS2i. Well see how it goes.




Congratz you are going to enjoy them immensely


----------



## DarthFader

fjrabon said:


> Pretty close to pulling the trigger on a pair of PS500e's, but am intrigued by the possibility of the GH-1, even though I think it'll probably "just" be a RS2e with oak cups.


 
  
 As an owner and regular evangelist for the PS500s (I don't have the e version), I say do it!!!!!!
  
  
  
  
 And it just occurs to me. You know which headphone model is "between the RS2 and RS1" ? Maybe the GH1 is a repurposed PS500?? (Kidding...mostly).


----------



## rovopio

pigmode said:


> Just won that eBay auction for a listed as new demo RS2i. Well see how it goes.


 
  
 How can a demo unit have as new condition? Doesn't Demo Unit by definition means it's to be try out by people?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Todd @TTVJ will be doing a loaner/tour program with the GH-1! This time he is asking everybody to stick to the schedule, write a review and if you do decide to purchase one, please buy it from him (a very reasonable request).


----------



## stacker45

darthfader said:


> As an owner and regular evangelist for the PS500s (I don't have the e version), I say do it!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hmmm!, how would this be possible, I mean, the RS serie, is very different than the PS serie, don't you think?.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 By the way, I haven't heard neither the RS2e, or the RS1e, but from what I have read, I hope that the GH-1 will be closer to the RS2e, than the RS1e.
  
 For those who might be affraid that using a different wood than Mahogany, might not be a good idea. I think that the Bushmills prove that different kinds of wood can also produce very good results.
  
 Oh!, I sent an e-mailed to Grado, and suggested that instead of GH-1, they should name their latest creation, RS1 1/2. I'm still waiting for their reply, I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## pigmode

rovopio said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> > Just won that eBay auction for a listed as new demo RS2i. Well see how it goes.
> ...


 
  
  
  
 That was in my mind as well, but I ordered it anyway. Its list as "New other (see details)", and by eBay's definition it should have no usage. Maybe it was a Demo that was never used, but I'm hoping its at least 50% burned it.
  
 The hearing test chart in my sig shows why I went with an RS2i, although the option for an RS1i is always open.  I know my sound preferences lean toward the RS-1, and to acquire that I need thinner mids and increased HF, and my hearing (and equalization) makes the correction.
  
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/261951778853?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## ruthieandjohn

pigmode said:


> That was in my mind as well, but I ordered it anyway. Its list as "New other (see details)", and by eBay's definition it should have no usage. Maybe it was a Demo that was never used, but I'm hoping its at least 50% burned it.


 
 I have found that "new demo" means 1) it was used in a store, presumably under staff supervision, for demonstration, and 2) its original manufacturer's warranty treats it as new, maintaining the original duration despite its demo use.


----------



## DarthFader

stacker45 said:


> Hmmm!, how would this be possible, I mean, the RS serie, is very different than the PS serie, don't you think?.


 
 Yea I'm just kidding around. Doesn't seem likely or feasible…
  
 On the other hand, the PS series uses wood with metal housing...which means less wood used...which means that big Brooklyn tree of theirs would last longer and they could make more units...which means they could make more profit.
  
 I should have gone to business school!
  
 (Still kidding)


----------



## Corleone

Thought I'd share my post here too: http://www.head-fi.org/t/771098/new-grado-gh1-headphone-available-for-pre-order-at-ttvjaudio/15#post_11741326


----------



## Wildcatsare1

darthfader said:


> Yea I'm just kidding around. Doesn't seem likely or feasible…
> 
> On the other hand, the PS series uses wood with metal housing...which means less wood used...which means that big Brooklyn tree of theirs would last longer and they could make more units...which means they could make more profit.
> 
> ...




Come on Man, we need more Artists like you, fewer capatilist pigs (joking, I am one, pig and capatilist).


----------



## wormsdriver

ok, ok. which one of you dudes snatched up that rs1e on Audio Mart for $325!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 if it was somebody on here, Congrats!!! ...I think?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 hell of a deal, IMO. If they turn out to sound like, well, err, not so good, you can easily sell them and get your money back.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> The Bushmills were priced at $395 when they were new. I would be very surprised if they would now go for less than their original price. One thing's for sure, I wouldn't sell mine for less than $500.


 
 Guarantee the Bushmills X bid over $600.00…without a doubt.


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > The Bushmills were priced at $395 when they were new. I would be very surprised if they would now go for less than their original price. One thing's for sure, I wouldn't sell mine for less than $500.
> ...


 
 ha! if that auction was a horse race, my money would be on @kayandjohn!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> ha! if that auction was a horse race, my money would be on @kayandjohn!


 
 Thanks!  Since I bid even more than that $600 on the last Bushmill's eBay AND WON, only to have the seller say he sold it to a friend outside of eBay without canceling the auction, I almost feel like posting a question "Do you really HAVE this Bushmills?  Is it your intent to sell it via eBay or is eBay going to let you sell it somewhere else like  (first name, middle initial, last name), who works at (business) did?"  Won't help anything of course, but I was really disappointed when that happened to me!


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Thanks!  Since I bid even more than that $600 on the last Bushmill's eBay AND WON, only to have the seller say he sold it to a friend outside of eBay without canceling the auction, I almost feel like posting a question "Do you really HAVE this Bushmills?  Is it your intent to sell it via eBay or is eBay going to let you sell it somewhere else like  (first name, middle initial, last name), who works at (business) did?"  Won't help anything of course, but I was really disappointed when that happened to me!


 
 That sucks!
 Are you going to bid on these?
 Sorry if its not my place to ask.


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > ha! if that auction was a horse race, my money would be on @kayandjohn!
> ...


 
 I know, and I think it was a really schiiity deal, imo. Best of luck to you Sir, I hope you win and for a better price then the first time you won the auction!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> That sucks!
> Are you going to bid on these?
> Sorry if its not my place to ask.


 
 No problem asking!  I'm not sure.  I feel burned, and I did buy three more Grados since then (as well as an HE1000!!!).  In any event, I have it on my calendar to look toward the end of the auction and decide.  Thanks!


----------



## Harry Manback

fjrabon said:


> Well, it was that weird Brooklyn oak, so who knows what they paid and how it compares to the price of mahogany.
> 
> Seems a lot to me like Grado went from the reference series being the star of the lineup in the previous series to now being behind the other offerings.  I demoed the RS2e for the second time and the RS1e for the first time, and I honestly really think I prefer the SR225e and SR325e to both.  And this was the flush mounted RS1e that a lot of people have said fixes the issues people had with the RS1e originally.  After hearing the whole e line recently, I'd go:
> 
> ...




Love my PS500e. I would like to be able to compare ut to an RS2e and a PS1000e.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> No problem asking!  I'm not sure.  I feel burned, and I did buy three more Grados since then (as well as an HE1000!!!).  In any event, I have it on my calendar to look toward the end of the auction and decide.  Thanks!


 
 Congratulations on the HE1000, and good luck if you bid!


----------



## zazex

fjrabon said:


> *Well, it was that weird Brooklyn oak, so who knows what they paid and how it compares to the price of mahogany. *


 
  
 What's "weird Brooklyn oak"?


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > That sucks!
> ...


----------



## fjrabon

zazex said:


> What's "weird Brooklyn oak"?


 

 They paid above normal prices because they bought some specially licensed harvested tree that is certified as being cut from a brooklyn park.  Probably not weird in any sense of being abnormal for oak, just that it likely cost more than typical oak would, because it was procured under abnormal circumstances.


----------



## fjrabon

harry manback said:


> Love my PS500e. I would like to be able to compare ut to an RS2e and a PS1000e.


 

 To me the PS500e was everything the RS2e was, but tighter and better.  Both were smooth sounding to me, but the PS500e had an addicting tight bass that never bloated.  Both have that trademark Grado upper midrange sparkle, but the PS500e was more refined and level sounding with it, just enough to still be fun, but not so much that it's colored and fatiguing.  
  
 Comparing the PS1000e and the PS500e, I found the PS1000e to be a tad bit fatiguing at times.  Deeper soundstage, but I found it a bit wonky, like I felt like guitars would move around as they played higher notes.  Singers sounded closer if they were singing high notes than bass notes.  Like the soundstage was artificially deep, placing bass notes further back, and treble more upfront.  
  
 Again, these weren't ideal conditions, and who knows how the levels of burn in compared.  Further, I think Grado has more unit to unit variation than companies like Sennheiser, so who knows if the PS500e I demoed just happened to be a "magic set."


----------



## fjrabon

NEW SEMI OUT OF FOCUS PICTURE OF THE GH1 ALERT:
  

  
 Jonathan posted it to the Grado twitter feed.
  
 Interesting that you can see the red drivers, which I thought had been phased out.  Also going with the black leather headband when it seemed like Grado was going brown leather on the reference series now, I thought.


----------



## Harry Manback

Ugg - plastic bindings.  This isn't looking good...


----------



## fjrabon

harry manback said:


> Ugg - plastic bindings.  This isn't looking good...


 
 yep, more and more looking like a special edition brooklyn oak cup RS2e. Which would have had people excited if they hadn't been hoping for more.  I think they should have just called it that ... "The Brooklyn Heritage Edition RS2e" or something.


----------



## donlin

harry manback said:


> Ugg - plastic bindings.  This isn't looking good...


 

 Probably a stupid question but which  parts are the bindings?


----------



## Harry Manback

donlin said:


> Probably a stupid question but which  parts are the bindings?


 
 The part that attaches the wooden cups.  In higher end models (cough...), it's made of metal and makes a full circle around the cup.
  
 Since they are using the plastic cup binding, I bet they are also going cheap on cable and accessories.  I'm glad more information is coming out though, even if it is only a photo.


----------



## Harry Manback

fjrabon said:


> yep, more and more looking like a special edition brooklyn oak cup RS2e. Which would have had people excited if they hadn't been hoping for more.  I think they should have just called it that ... "The Brooklyn Heritage Edition RS2e" or something.


 
  
 Agreed, and add to it the price tag of $650.  I'm beginning to feel stupid for pre-ordering it.


----------



## donlin

harry manback said:


> The part that attaches the wooden cups.  In higher end models (cough...), it's made of metal and makes a full circle around the cup.
> 
> Since they are using the plastic cup binding, I bet they are also going cheap on cable and accessories.  I'm glad more information is coming out though, even if it is only a photo.


 

 Got it, thanks.  I know exactly what you are talking about now.


----------



## jobyjoby

fjrabon said:


> NEW SEMI OUT OF FOCUS PICTURE OF THE GH1 ALERT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...anyone got any spare metal gimbals?


----------



## fjrabon

harry manback said:


> Agreed, and add to it the price tag of $650.  I'm beginning to feel stupid for pre-ordering it.


 

 I guess there's still the chance it will have the RS1e driver, but somehow the oak fixes it, and you get a better RS1e for cheaper.  Thing with Grado is it's basically impossible to know what you have until it's on your ears.  It's part of the fun and the frustration with them.  
  
 Regardless, even if you hate them, their limited edition one run only status will likely mean that if you sit on them for a little while you'll at least get your money back in a re-sale because somebody will be intrigued by their limited edition status, or their unique signature or just be a grado collector.  So I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## donlin

-
 I was a dedicated Grado fan throughout the nineties but got away from them for the past 15 years until recently trying some of the "e" models.  I was shocked at how bad the RS-1e sounded while the PS 500e sounds really great.  I've noticed some recent  posts alluding to problems with the RS-1e.  Mine sounded so strange I thought they were defective but it sounds like it may have been more wide spread.  Is there a general consensus that the "e" iteration was a step backwards?


----------



## donlin

xlr8 said:


> Donlin, is that 4 sale?


 

 I would consider selling if there was interest in it.


----------



## fjrabon

donlin said:


> -
> I was a dedicated Grado fan throughout the nineties but got away from them for the past 15 years until recently trying some of the "e" models.  I was shocked at how bad the RS-1e sounded while the PS 500e sounds really great.  I've noticed some recent  posts alluding to problems with the RS-1e.  Mine sounded so strange I thought they were defective but it sounds like it may have been more wide spread.  Is there a general consensus that the "e" iteration was a step backwards?


 

 My take is that:
  
 SR series the e was a HUGE step forward.  Especially for the SR225e and SR325e.  The e series seems to have smoothed out the treble a bit, and tightened the bass up a bit.  
  
 RS series - early RS1e models had this issue where the driver protruded into the L cush pads too far, and was thus too close to the ear.  Were a big step back.  Newer (higher serial number) RS1e seem to be fixed and are debatable as to whether it's better than RS1i, but most think it isn't as good as the pre-i RS1.  RS2e is about the same as the RS2i and RS2.  But the infamous "protruding driver" RS1e will probably forever taint the RSe models, even if the issue is fixed now (though there's some debate about whether the issue is even fixed).
  
 PS Series - PS500e seems to be improved: tighter, more powerful bass. PS1000e seems to be roughly the same.
  
 GS1000e - seems to be slightly better, though few people have heard multiple versions to compare.


----------



## donlin

Thanks @fjrabon, that's very informative.  My RS-1e had the protruding driver which seemed very strange looking.


----------



## fjrabon

donlin said:


> Thanks @fjrabon, that's very informative.  My RS-1e had the protruding driver which seemed very strange looking.


 

 Some people have said that the G cush bowls fix this, because it gets the driver further away from your ear.  I guess it's at least worth trying given the cost.


----------



## Gr33nL34f

just saw this on twitter: Hey everyone, due to a family matter we’ll be away from social & postponing our limited edition release for a bit. Talk soon - @JonGrado


----------



## fjrabon

gr33nl34f said:


> just saw this on twitter: Hey everyone, due to a family matter we’ll be away from social & postponing our limited edition release for a bit. Talk soon - @JonGrado


 

 That sucks, hope the Grados are doing well.  Also means that the release must have been extremely imminent.


----------



## donlin

fjrabon said:


> Some people have said that the G cush bowls fix this, because it gets the driver further away from your ear.  I guess it's at least worth trying given the cost.


 

 I returned them so no need for a fix.  Out of the several RS-1's I owned over the years, I think the best was a pre "i" version with no buttons.  I wish I still had that one but sold it years ago.


----------



## fjrabon

donlin said:


> I returned them so no need for a fix.  Out of the several RS-1's I owned over the years, I think the best was a pre "i" version with no buttons.  I wish I still had that one but sold it years ago.


 

 yeah, I know what you mean on that front.  For years as a broke college student I lusted after the RS1, then when I finally had the money, I decided on an HD65o setup instead.  Then when I came back around to wanting to add in a RS1, the RS1e debacle happened.


----------



## XLR8

So to recap the new GH -1 imminent release is delayed and contains the following:

* red button drivers 
* plastic gymbals
* Brooklyn oak cup
* black leather headband 
* $650US price 

Looking at that blurred photo anyone notice the text is rather large font size on cups? I will be very curious what the other side reveals and if the driver is protruding as per rs1e. But on all initial thoughts it seems to be as per stacker45 comments a cheaper to make sold expensively rebadged rs1e.


----------



## Gr33nL34f

just think of it as a limited addition rs1e


----------



## rovopio

Still, it's Grado Limited Edition.
 At worst, you will get your money back.


----------



## XLR8

Somehow the Bushmills look more to me limited edition than these. Then again maybe i expect too much.


----------



## jobyjoby

Ugh... Have you guys seen the headband they've been putting on the rs2e lately? It looks gorgeous.... The rs2e shouldn't be of a better quality than the limited gh1... Just my two cents! Well here's to hoping that this thing sounds great! (Maybe it gets an extra coat of that special grado Magic clear nail polish on the drivers?)


----------



## zazex

xlr8 said:


> So to recap the new GH -1 imminent release is delayed and contains the following:
> 
> * red button drivers
> * plastic gymbals
> ...


 
  
 The speculation is fun, exciting, and interesting, but I think we'd do best to wait until we see them up close and listen to them.
 Purely personal opinion.


----------



## jobyjoby

Just got a buttoned rs1 via eBay! I'm getting cold feet on the gh1, will cancel order if no penalties to do so or hold on to them and resell after. I'm sure that they would be amazing headphones to own but I'm just not at the place where I can spend this much money at once and I really REALLY wanted those rs1's!


----------



## rovopio

jobyjoby said:


> Just got a buttoned rs1 via eBay! I'm getting cold feet on the gh1, will cancel order if no penalties to do so or hold on to them and resell after. I'm sure that they would be amazing headphones to own but I'm just not at the place where I can spend this much money at once and I really REALLY wanted those rs1's!


 

 Can I ask for eBay link?
 Congratulations! They are sPexy


----------



## jobyjoby

rovopio said:


> Can I ask for eBay link?
> Congratulations! They are sPexy


 
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-RS-1-Headphones-/252020097369?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=t15gZaSXZSjaSsIsQvHGMxXiEFQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## stacker45

fjrabon said:


> NEW SEMI OUT OF FOCUS PICTURE OF THE GH1 ALERT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 This one can easily be explained. I think that the headbands, really ARE supposed to be tan.
  
 My guess is that, some ''aspiring clown'' at Grado's must have switched boxes on the blind person that assembles the GH-1.


----------



## fjrabon

jobyjoby said:


> Ugh... Have you guys seen the headband they've been putting on the rs2e lately? It looks gorgeous.... The rs2e shouldn't be of a better quality than the limited gh1... Just my two cents! Well here's to hoping that this thing sounds great! (Maybe it gets an extra coat of that special grado Magic clear nail polish on the drivers?)


 

 well, the brown RS2e headband would look weird with the lighter brown oak, IMHO.  Looks great the with mahogany on the RS2e, but would be a really off partial color match for the GH1.  I think the all black with the oak looks the best, without them creating a "GH1 only" special color leather band.


----------



## stacker45

xlr8 said:


> Somehow the Bushmills look more to me limited edition than these. Then again maybe i expect too much.


 
  
 That's because the Bushmills really is a special edition model, while the GH-1 seems to be a rebadged RS1e.
  
 I was still hopefull that the GH-1 would have it's own cosmetic identity, but that pic of the GH-1 has just bombarded that thought.


----------



## Corleone

You guys might be putting a little too much into it. Give it some time, and with luck you'll be seeing reviews before stock runs out  I'm guessing this because these are not as radically different in design as the Bushies were.
  
 I would also agree that the brown headband would look really off with oak cups.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

The Bushmills that stacker alerted me to has gone up to more than $400... Completely out of my reach right now...


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> The Bushmills that stacker alerted me to has gone up to more than $400... Completely out of my reach right now...


 
 They will go for over $600…for sure.


----------



## stacker45

corleone said:


> You guys might be putting a little too much into it. Give it some time, and with luck you'll be seeing reviews before stock runs out  I'm guessing this because these are not as radically different in design as the Bushies were.
> 
> I would also agree that the brown headband would look really off with oak cups.


 
  
 The reason why I'm putting a little too much into this, is because I remember Grado's ''Dolce Gabbana Edition'', wich were nothing more than a rebadged version of the old GS1000. Keep in mind that by the time that these so called special edition came out, the i version of the GS1000 was already being sold. Knowing all of this, I came to the conclusion that Grado still had many old GS1000 left, and they found a semi creative way to get rid of them.
  
 This has been common practice in the car industry for a long time. When a model starts to get long in the tooth, they simply, screw on a spoiler on the trunk, slap on some decals, and voila!, you now have a ''special edition''
  
 I hope I'm wrong about the GH-1, but after seeing the pictrues, I'm really worried.
  
  


joseph69 said:


> They will go for over $600…for sure.


 
  
 I agree, and up to $800, I think that they'd be worth every penny.


----------



## Krutsch

stacker45 said:


> The reason why I'm putting a little too much into this, is because I remember Grado's ''Dolce Gabbana Edition'', wich were nothing more than a rebadged version of the old GS1000. Keep in mind that by the time that these so called special edition came out, the i version of the GS1000 was already being sold. Knowing all of this, I came to the conclusion that Grado still had many old GS1000 left, and they found a semi creative way to get rid of them.
> 
> This has been common practice in the car industry for a long time. When a model starts to get long in the tooth, they simply, screw on a spoiler on the trunk, slap on some decals, and voila!, you now have a ''special edition''
> 
> I hope I'm wrong about the GH-1, but after seeing the pictrues, I'm really worried.


 
  
 I've been following this thread (i.e. GH-1) and I wish someone from Grado would weigh-in, because the commentary here is a lot of guesswork and is leaving me with negative feelings.
  
 After the RS1e high jinks, it would be nice to read something definitive from our friends at Grado.


----------



## jobyjoby

krutsch said:


> I've been following this thread (i.e. GH-1) and I wish someone from Grado would weigh-in, because the commentary here is a lot of guesswork and is leaving me with negative feelings.
> 
> After the RS1e high jinks, it would be nice to read something definitive from our friends at Grado.




I think everyone's just a little nervous (to varying degrees). I'm new to this game but is it common practice for headphone companies to give such little info on a headphone so close to its supposed release? Just a couple photos that reveal that they are very much a pair of grados? $650+ is just too much for me to put down on something you know close to nothing about. Even for the veteran fans that is rightfully intimidating. All this being said I wish I had the funds to go for both the gh1 and rs1 right now but I don't--otherwise I would have kept my preorder.


----------



## stacker45

krutsch said:


> I've been following this thread (i.e. GH-1) and I wish someone from Grado would weigh-in, because the commentary here is a lot of guesswork and is leaving me with negative feelings.
> 
> After the RS1e high jinks, it would be nice to read something definitive from our friends at Grado.


 
  
 Grado has trouble giving answers that have more than 3 words, that's when they have to answer an actual question, so I seriously doubt that they'll post on Head-Fi, just because. I'd take any comments from Grado with a huge grain of salt, anyway. They've shipped so many ''Frankenstein'' lately, that they probably wouldn't know where to begin to start explaining.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 It would've been one thing, if, for whatever reason, say...the delivery truck driver who was carrying Grado's 1/4'' connectors, got spooked by a bee, lost control, hit a few cars, jumped the Brooklyn bridge's guardrail, and fell down in the Hudson river, in a ball of fire). Some might say that this is a bit far fetched, maybe.  Others will say that I watch too many movies, guilty as charged. What I mean is that, if, for whatever reason, Grado would have been ''forced'' to produce a few ''Frankensteins'', it'd had been understandable.
  
 The reality is that, they have produced many ''Frankys'', and it's not like it affected one aspect of one model, ther's been many variations on many models. From my own experience, and from what I've read, Grado has never admitted to it, much less explained to their customers, why they have done this.
  
 Even though I don't agree with Grado's lack of transparancy, regarding the ''Frankys'', I think I understand why they kept quiet about all of these ''Frankys''. As you know, we, customers have rights, and might be in title to somekind of compensation, and in some cases, maybe even a full refund plus a certain amount of money for any inconvenience that the situation might have caused us.
  
 As some of you know, I'm a car guy, and many years ago, Mazda inflated their RX-8's horsepower rating. A group of cutomers took legal actions, and Mazda was forced to offer a compensation to their cutomers. If I remember correctly, people could chose between a check for $500, a free extended warranty, and I forget the last one. 
  
 I sincerely hope that Grado will get it's act together with the GH-1, because if they don't, the GH-1 may very well be the last new Grado product that I'll ever buy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh!, n.o.s. products excluded, of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, love those n.o.s. RS1s.


----------



## gregorya

stacker45 said:


> As some of you know, I'm a car guy, and many years ago, Mazda had stated that a horsepower rating that was substantially higher than it really was. A group of cutomers took legal actions, and Mazda was forced to offer these people some kind of compensation. If I remember correctly, people could chose one, of three options...$500, a free extended warranty, and I forget the last one.




The last option was a pair of Grado headphones...


----------



## joseph69

Watch the GH-1 be one of the best sounding Grados ever made!!!
 Then what will you do if you've cancelled your orders and you can't get one anymore?
 I personally don't believe Grado would try too off the RS1e by disguising them in a different air chamber/wood and calling it a Special Edition…really, I don't.
 I actually have a good feeling about the GH-1…I just hope I'm right!


----------



## stacker45

gregorya said:


> The last option was a pair of Grado headphones...


 
  
 Good one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





joseph69 said:


> Watch the GH-1 be one of the best sounding Grados ever made!!!
> Then what will you do if you've cancelled your orders and you can't get one anymore?
> I personally don't believe Grado would try too off the RS1e by disguising them in a different air chamber/wood and calling it a Special Edition…really, I don't.
> I actually have a good feeling about the GH-1…I just hope I'm right!


 
  
 I didn't cancel my pre order Joseph, nor do I intend to. Like I've said, if the GH-1 turns out to be a rebadged RS1e, then, the GH-1 will turn out to be the last new Grado product that I ever buy.
  
 Why do you say that the GH-1 have a different chamber than the GH-1?, I mean, from the pictrue that I've seen, it looks identical, plus Grado themselves have said that the GH-1 will be between the RS2e, and RS1e.
  
 They have done it before Joseph, remember the DG (GS1k) ''special edition''.
  
 Oh! and, I'm no expert, but I don't think that it would be more work for Grado to carve a different kind of wood, the machine will cut whatever kind of wood that they feed it.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Good one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'm not pointing out your post specifically, I was just saying in general  I'm being optimistic that the GH-1 just may be an excellent HP despite all of the negativity/doubt it is receiving before its release…you just never know. What I meant about the air chambers was mainly the color/different wood and the depth of the air chambers, and the drivers may also be flush mounted with the chambers like they should be. like I said…who knows?  And if unfortunately, if it doesn't sound good, then back it goes!


----------



## Harry Manback

stacker45 said:


> Oh! and, I'm no expert, but I don't think that it would be more work for Grado to carve a different kind of wood, the machine will cut whatever kind of wood that they feed it.




No, Grado has a special wood carving machine that imparts rich and lush tonal qualities to whatever wood it cuts. It was taken off of Capt. Hooks ship and given to them by Peter Pan himself. It sits next to the super dooper metal treatment machine that improves the porosity and tunes the magnetic field to align the magnetic waves against even Magneto. It is rumored to use quantum entanglement to align the drivers with the microphones used in whatever recording you may be listening to. The cables, they come from the future, so they can never wear out, because they dont really exist yet.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

^^^This^^.....if you believe this I have an oak tree in Brooklyn I'll sell you.....


----------



## joseph69

Grado uses Mahogany on their RS/GS models…the GH-1 will be Oak!


----------



## Harry Manback

joseph69 said:


> Grado uses Mahogany on their RS/GS models…the GH-1 will be Oak!




The type of wood is irrelevant. They have magical processes that make whatever wood they use "magical".


----------



## jobyjoby

thought I'd leave some loving' for y'all (sorry for the hate)


----------



## zazex

stacker45 said:


> The reason why I'm putting a little too much into this, is because I remember Grado's ''Dolce Gabbana Edition'', wich were nothing more than a rebadged version of the old GS1000. Keep in mind that by the time that these so called special edition came out, the i version of the GS1000 was already being sold. Knowing all of this, I came to the conclusion that Grado still had many old GS1000 left, and they found a semi creative way to get rid of them.
> 
> *This has been common practice in the car industry for a long time. When a model starts to get long in the tooth, they simply, screw on a spoiler on the trunk, slap on some decals, and voila!, you now have a ''special edition''*
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think the consumer is too sophisticated, generally, for that kind of thing today.
 What with news, reviews, forums, social media and more so plentiful and
 available, the consumer is more empowered than ever before.


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> corleone said:
> 
> 
> > You guys might be putting a little too much into it. Give it some time, and with luck you'll be seeing reviews before stock runs out  I'm guessing this because these are not as radically different in design as the Bushies were.
> ...


 
 stacker, I hope you mean as a collectible and not worth $800 sonically.


----------



## CH23

I did something today, by chance.

The headband released itself from the right rodblock on my PS1000.

I saw this as an opportunity to turn the leather headband upside-down.

It is now that i realise that it wasn't the weight hurting my head, but the cut leather on the bottom side of the headband cutting into my skin.

No longer will i be subject to this.


----------



## gregorya

ch23 said:


> I did something today, by chance.
> 
> The headband released itself from the right rodblock on my PS1000.
> 
> ...


 

 How did you re-attach the metal band to the rodblock? How does it look upside down?


----------



## CH23

gregorya said:


> How did you re-attach the metal band to the rodblock? How does it look upside down?




I bend the metal ending a bit more, so it's tighter in the rodblock.
I'd say it looks nearly the same.


----------



## donlin

ch23 said:


> I bend the metal ending a bit more, so it's tighter in the rodblock.
> I'd say it looks nearly the same.


 
 Where did you get those little locking collars to hold the adjustment rods in place?  It looks like they have a set screw.


----------



## CH23

donlin said:


> Where did you get those little locking collars to hold the adjustment rods in place?  It looks like they have a set screw.




Bought them online.. 

Most RC shops have them. (Radio control: little planes or cars or helicopters, etcetera)

I think i bought the 3mm wide version, but it was a very tight fit. Had to heat them to fit.


----------



## joseph69

donlin said:


> Where did you get those little locking collars to hold the adjustment rods in place?  It looks like they have a set screw.


 
 Yes, most hobby shops have them…their 1/8" shaft collars. Put 1/8" O-rings on first too protect the rod blocks being scored by the shaft collars.


----------



## donlin

joseph69 said:


> Yes, most hobby shops have them…their 1/8" shaft collars. Put 1/8" O-rings on first too protect the rod blocks being scored by the shaft collars.


 

 Thanks!


----------



## joseph69

donlin said:


> Thanks!


 
 Your welcome.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> I'm not pointing out your post specifically, I was just saying in general  I'm being optimistic that the GH-1 just may be an excellent HP despite all of the negativity/doubt it is receiving before its release…you just never know. What I meant about the air chambers was mainly the color/different wood and the depth of the air chambers, and the drivers may also be flush mounted with the chambers like they should be. like I said…who knows?  And if unfortunately, if it doesn't sound good, then back it goes!


 
  
 We're all good Joseph. Like I've said, I really hope that grado will Knock it out of the park with the GH-1, it's just that now that I've seen that they look like RS1e, I'm worried that they're going to have a lot in common with the later.
  
  


harry manback said:


> No, Grado has a special wood carving machine that imparts rich and lush tonal qualities to whatever wood it cuts. It was taken off of Capt. Hooks ship and given to them by Peter Pan himself. It sits next to the super dooper metal treatment machine that improves the porosity and tunes the magnetic field to align the magnetic waves against even Magneto. It is rumored to use quantum entanglement to align the drivers with the microphones used in whatever recording you may be listening to. The cables, they come from the future, so they can never wear out, because they dont really exist yet.


 
  
 Yes...I think.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  


wildcatsare1 said:


> ^^^This^^.....if you believe this I have an oak tree in Brooklyn I'll sell you.....


 
  
  But your oak tree won't have the same sonic properties as Grado's. The tree that Grado has bought is special.
  
  
  
  


zazex said:


> I think the consumer is too sophisticated, generally, for that kind of thing today.
> What with news, reviews, forums, social media and more so plentiful and
> available, the consumer is more empowered than ever before.


 
  
 The fact that everything that you've mentioned above was already available didn't stop Grado from rebadging some old GS1000 into Dolce Gabbana edition.
  
 Oh!, and I said ''old GS1000'', because the i version of the GS1000 was already out, when the DG edition hit the market.
  
  


whirlwind said:


> stacker, I hope you mean as a collectible and not worth $800 sonically.


 
  
 Both, what I mean is, even if Grado would've priced the Bushmills at $799, I wouldn't have felt that had overpayed.
  
 Make that $749, I just remembered that my Bushmills didn't come with the 15' extension.
  
 The reason why I say $749, is because I actually preferred the Bushmills, to the RS1i, wich retails for about $800, if not more, here in Canada. That being said, since the RS1i are so appreciated by their owners, I'm willing to admit that my RS1i might have had a problem.
  
 Before you call me crazy, I don't remember who it was, but one Head-Fi member has owned something like 4 pairs of PS1000, and he said that they all had a different sound.


----------



## GreenBow

Please can anyone advise if they have a solution for a tiny issue I have. When using 225 but I suspect all L-cushion Grado, I get a creaking noise
  
 The cable rubs on the ear-pad, and friction causes like a creaking sound. When lying down I can hold wider the cabling. Sitting up though and the cable rubs and I can't really do anything about it. Ay head movement results in a complimentary ccrrrrr noise. As I am often listening quietly I hear it lots.
  
 Sorry, but I had to ask, yours gratefully if you have any ideas.
  
 -------///--------
  
 Just wanted to say CH23, those ear-cups are beautiful in brushed aluminium. You must be very proud.
  
  
 Quote:


ch23 said:


> I bend the metal ending a bit more, so it's tighter in the rodblock.
> I'd say it looks nearly the same.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> We're all good Joseph.* Like I've said, I really hope that grado will Knock it out of the park with the GH-1*, it's just that now that I've seen that they look like RS1e, I'm worried that they're going to have a lot in common with the later.


 
 Yes where always good!
 I have that funny feeling their going too knock it out of the park!


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Yes where always good!
> I have that funny feeling their going too knock it out of the park!


 
  
 One thing that puzzles me though, is that the GH-1 seems to have the red drivers...I thought that Grado was out of those. I like the red drivers. I'd never buy hedphones for their looks alone, but if I can have my cake and eat it too, I'm all for that.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> One thing that puzzles me though, is that the GH-1 seems to have the red drivers...I thought that Grado was out of those. I like the red drivers. I'd never buy headphones for their looks alone, but if I can have my cake and eat it too, I'm all for that.


 
 Everything puzzles me about the GH-1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 We'll just have too wait an d hear how they sound.


----------



## XLR8

Pure speculation here and just a theory but were the red drivers responsible for the problematic sound on the rs1e and was this compensated/repaired by use of new drivers which were non-red in color?
  
 Again pure speculation....


----------



## jobyjoby

xlr8 said:


> Pure speculation here and just a theory but were the red drivers responsible for the problematic sound on the rs1e and was this compensated/repaired by use of new drivers which were non-red in color?
> 
> Again pure speculation....


 

 i think it was just the cup design that pushed the drivers forward as opposed to keeping them flush just as they are with every other grado. or was it that the drivers themselves were too large for the rs1e cups? Would be interesting if they designed the gh1 cups to fit the old rs1e drivers and have them sound better : )


----------



## jobyjoby

I think the black headband looks really nice with those cups actually, think I was just looking for an excuse to talk myself out of dropping the cash. Even though I know canceling my preorder very well means I'll never own a pair, I really hope the GH1 sounds amazing--I don't know what grado would do if they lost stacker!!!!


----------



## joseph69

jobyjoby said:


> I don't know what grado would do if they lost stacker!!!!


----------



## XLR8

jobyjoby said:


> Would be interesting if they designed the gh1 cups to fit the old rs1e drivers and have them sound better : )




I like the sound of that


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes where always good!
> ...


 

 As long as red markers/paint exist, they could always have "red drivers". All they do is somewhere along the assembly of the headphones, somebody takes a marker (looks like a bingo dauber)and paints them red.


 As far as the Rs1e, the main reason why it sounds the way it does, is because it is tuned that way.

 This is all imo, of course. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 EDIT:

 ok, here's where I've seen it before. Go to 1:05 minutes into the video...


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Hey guys/gals,
  
 It has been quite a while (a very long while) since I posted here.
 Nice to be back.
  

  
 Returning with one of my favourite songs of all times.


----------



## jaywillin

thedreamthinker said:


> Hey guys/gals,
> 
> It has been quite a while (a very long while) since I posted here.
> Nice to be back.
> ...




 welcome back !


----------



## joseph69

thedreamthinker said:


> Hey guys/gals,
> It has been quite a while (a very long while) since I posted here.
> Nice to be back.
> [size=x-small]Returning with one of my [/size]favorite[size=x-small] songs of all times.[/size]


 




 Welcome back!
 I have this song in my library…it is a great one!


----------



## fjrabon

ch23 said:


> I bend the metal ending a bit more, so it's tighter in the rodblock.
> I'd say it looks nearly the same.


 

 the weakest version of locktite also works perfectly, just put a tiny daub of it in the circle cut out at the end of the metal band and let it dry.


----------



## fjrabon

from what I was told the red driver paint was simply to quickly and easily differentiate the e drivers from i back when they had some stock of both lying around.  Now that there aren't any more i drivers lying around, it's not an issue, so they stopped painting them, which was always just an aesthetic touch for purely functional reasons.  The current non red e drivers are functionally identical to the original red e drivers.  
  
 The question then becomes why they started repainting them for the GH1, and if they will continue to be painted when the GH1 hits production, or if that was just the early in house model.  There had been some talk of returning to painting the drivers red anyway, since people seemed to like it.


----------



## gregorya

fjrabon said:


> from what I was told the red driver paint was simply to quickly and easily differentiate the e drivers from i back when they had some stock of both lying around.  Now that there aren't any more i drivers lying around, it's not an issue, so they stopped painting them, which was always just an aesthetic touch for purely functional reasons.  The current non red e drivers are functionally identical to the original red e drivers.
> 
> The question then becomes why they started repainting them for the GH1, and if they will continue to be painted when the GH1 hits production, or if that was just the early in house model.  There had been some talk of returning to painting the drivers red anyway, since people seemed to like it.


 
  
 Or, perhaps they are using some of the left over "i" drivers (or maybe even pre-"i" drivers) since it's a heritage model... and so once again they are using the red paint to differentiate them from the current "e" drivers.
  
 I would assume they would keep older drivers in inventory for repair purposes and maybe they're using some for the limited edition.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

jaywillin said:


> welcome back !


 
  


joseph69 said:


> Welcome back!
> *I have this song in my library…it is a great one!*


 
 Thanks for the warm welcome.
  
 haven't been so interested in gear as of late, due to work and travel. Especially not grados.
  
 But now as the project is slowly coming to a close, i try to get back into the game
  
 Yeah, it is one of the songs which make me sad everytime i hear it...


----------



## XLR8

gregorya said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > from what I was told the red driver paint was simply to quickly and easily differentiate the e drivers from i back when they had some stock of both lying around.  Now that there aren't any more i drivers lying around, it's not an issue, so they stopped painting them, which was always just an aesthetic touch for purely functional reasons.  The current non red e drivers are functionally identical to the original red e drivers.
> ...




Considering that Grado said this heritage model would become another mainstream model to their line-up, i doubt they are using pre e series drivers. 

The painting of the metal cap was a revelation when watching it in that video on YouTube and seems to be purely cosmetic. I initially thought the metal cap was black and that blob material was red/pink and of another improved substance with special audio qualities. However if you look closely the metal cap is painted red/pink and the blob substance is still there in black. The blob is acoustically important helping with resonance and other audio artefacts.

 I have no doubt that the GH1 will sound different to rs1e's because i am sure with the emails from us grado fans sent to grado (me inclusive) that Grado was/is aware that the original rs1e had issues and InnerFidelity freq response graph confirmed this. 

However, i do think that removing the pink red color from the e series is not a good idea as it opens the door to confusion to the non grado expert looking to buy their first Grados.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

xlr8 said:


> Considering that Grado said this heritage model would become another mainstream model to their line-up, i doubt they are using pre e series drivers.
> 
> The painting of the metal cap was a revelation when watching it in that video on YouTube and seems to be purely cosmetic. I initially thought the metal cap was black and that blob material was red/pink and of another improved substance with special audio qualities. However if you look closely the metal cap is painted red/pink and the blob substance is still there in black. *The blob is acoustically important helping with resonance and other audio artefacts.*
> 
> ...


 
 Hey, I think I saw your quote above hanging on the wall of Axel Grell's Secret Headphone Invention Team (S.H.I.T.) meeting room at Sennheiser.  See?  I took a picture:


----------



## Shell of Light

xlr8 said:


> *Considering that Grado said this heritage model would become another mainstream model to their line-up*, i doubt they are using pre e series drivers.


 
  
  
 Where did you see/hear this?


----------



## gregorya

xlr8 said:


> Considering that Grado said this heritage model would become another mainstream model to their line-up, i doubt they are using pre e series drivers.




I misunderstood, I thought that the GH1 was going to be a limited edition, hence the pre-order... I thought they were going to use the one tree and call it a day. Or more precisely, use the one tree and call it a GH1...


----------



## XLR8

ruthieandjohn said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > Considering that Grado said this heritage model would become another mainstream model to their line-up, i doubt they are using pre e series drivers.
> ...




Haha

Ze blob has ze history 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/183338/grado-driver-mod


----------



## rovopio

*My grado RS2e is up for sale. *
  
 I have one-day old Grado RS2e that I can't return to the dealer. As you guys know, no exchange policy and stuffs. If fellow Grado aficionados here want to take them up from my hand, we can work out some deal (or should I say, cut the price as if I'm going out of business, lol). It has the coffee tan brown headband, less than 2 hours of usage.
  
 Of course it might increased with time, so please snatch them 
  
 detailed pictures


> http://imgur.com/a/o3NyJ


----------



## stacker45

gregorya said:


> I misunderstood, I thought that the GH1 was going to be a limited edition, hence the pre-order... I thought they were going to use the one tree and call it a day. Or more precisely, use the one tree and call it a GH1...


 
  
 That's what I was thinking too. It would be so easy for someone at Grado to come and shed some some light on this for those who are interrested in the GH-1.
  
  


xlr8 said:


> Considering that Grado said this heritage model would become another mainstream model to their line-up, i doubt they are using pre e series drivers.
> 
> The painting of the metal cap was a revelation when watching it in that video on YouTube and seems to be purely cosmetic. I initially thought the metal cap was black and that blob material was red/pink and of another improved substance with special audio qualities. However if you look closely the metal cap is painted red/pink and the blob substance is still there in black. The blob is acoustically important helping with resonance and other audio artefacts.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I hope you're right, when you say that Grado probably won't make the mistake of making the GH-1 sound like that RS1e.(no offence to the one Head-Fi member that likes the RS1e. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Regarding your last phrase. I hope that you don't really think that Grado is only confusing the ''non Grado expert'' by not using the red paint anymore. I understand that this may seem hard to believe, but with that red paint thing, Grado has even managed to confuse me, and I'm considered by my peers, to be THE expert, among all experts on Grado products. Grado themselves,usually come to me when they have a question about their own products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  


wormsdriver said:


> As long as red markers/paint exist, they could always have "red drivers". All they do is somewhere along the assembly of the headphones, somebody takes a marker (looks like a bingo dauber)and paints them red.
> 
> 
> As far as the Rs1e, the main reason why it sounds the way it does, is because it is tuned that way.
> ...




  
 Very informative, thank you for posting this. I used to think that the drivers were already red when Grado recieved them.


fjrabon said:


> from what I was told the red driver paint was simply to quickly and easily differentiate the e drivers from i back when they had some stock of both lying around.  Now that there aren't any more i drivers lying around, it's not an issue, so they stopped painting them, which was always just an aesthetic touch for purely functional reasons.  The current non red e drivers are functionally identical to the original red e drivers.
> 
> The question then becomes why they started repainting them for the GH1, and if they will continue to be painted when the GH1 hits production, or if that was just the early in house model.  There had been some talk of returning to painting the drivers red anyway, since people seemed to like it.


 
  
 This makes a lot of sense.


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > from what I was told the red driver paint was simply to quickly and easily differentiate the e drivers from i back when they had some stock of both lying around.  Now that there aren't any more i drivers lying around, it's not an issue, so they stopped painting them, which was always just an aesthetic touch for purely functional reasons.  The current non red e drivers are functionally identical to the original red e drivers.
> ...


 
*My theory* about the whole red paint on the drivers, is that, yes, it is purely cosmetic and it was* probably *something Jonathan Grado *might *of contributed to the new "e" series line. I think the general consensus of the consumer (us) is that we liked it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 this is my opinion/theory, so please take this with a big ***** grain of salt!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 ...oh, and that whole 1/8" jack on everything below the Rs1 line was definitely his idea also!


----------



## rovopio

wormsdriver said:


> *My theory* about the whole red paint on the drivers, is that, yes, it is purely cosmetic and it was* probably *something Jonathan Grado *might *of contributed to the new "e" series line. I think the general consensus of the consumer (us) is that we liked it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Don't they go back to normal color (whatever it was)?
 The dealer implied when I bought rs2e that they might be going back to normal driver color


----------



## wormsdriver

rovopio said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > *My theory* about the whole red paint on the drivers, is that, yes, it is purely cosmetic and it was* probably *something Jonathan Grado *might *of contributed to the new "e" series line. I think the general consensus of the consumer (us) is that we liked it!
> ...


 
 normal color is black.
  
 oh yeah, that reminds me. I remember, at least for the Sr series, drivers used to come out plain silver, like on the video I posted (before they paint them red), and then they stated painting them black! So for the last, I don't know how many years they've been black till the red showed up. AFAICR.  please somebody correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## XLR8

Such a beautiful pair of headphones and seeing the price it sold for has me speechless...


----------



## rovopio

xlr8 said:


> Such a beautiful pair of headphones and seeing the price it sold for has me speechless...


 

 the headband now is dark brown and not light brown anymore


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I've been spending my early Saturday morning with coffee, my iPad, and my Grado RS2es driven by my iPod Touch 5th Gen playing Fleetwood Mac.  Man oh MAN they sound good.   Just ignoring the fancy Sennheiser HD 800, the HiFiMAN HE1000, the Grado PS1000, the Sennheiser HDVD 800 DAC/amp, the Joseph Grado HPA-1 amp, the Schiit Bifrost Uber / Lyr 2 stack, and all the rest.
  
 And delighting in the simple things... like the fact that my RS2e have the small 1/8" plug that goes right to my iPod, no Grado adapter needed.   And the lightness of the RS2e... for on-ears, might almost be comfortable.
  
 And remembering that less than one year ago, I bought my first wood Grados, the RS1i, which I love.  But now it has been joined by the RS1, the RS2i, the RS2e, and the GS1000e.  And I have not entirely eliminated the idea of bidding on the (wooden) Bushmills now on eBay, though having been disappointed by winning but not getting in the past, I am nervous about the fact that they are in Russia.
  
 Oh, and I have, thanks to the kindness of another head-fier, the loan of an Alessandro MS-2 for comparison... those Sure Sound Good!  But I keep them out of the sight of my own Grados, as my Grados are inclined to jealousy and may reward me with a broken cable or driver for my philanderings!


----------



## rovopio

Yeah I agree with kayandjohn assessment of transparency 100.
 325e sounds great, but rs2e just sounds lovely.
  
 I prefer the 325e sounds on female vocals to my ear though so far, and FINALLY, finally The Rock has come back to... I mean... finally the power cables I ordered arrived, the previous day the the 6hm5 tubes arrived, and the day after I bought a rs2e (having sold my 400i). I'm impulsive --this does not bode well with my wallet--
  
 I have reason I can't describe on why I'm selling my 1 day old rs2e but suffice to say, I'm going to own them again and they sound real good. Hopefully somebody snatch them up real quick on head-fi sales.
  
 So far... rs2e is really good. And... 325e is brighter than the rs2e.
  
 Edited ::
 You know what... I was having a bad day yesterday because of said reason and I need to rant so screw it.


Spoiler: rant



 


> The reason I'm selling the rs2e is because the Grado dealer (the only dealer) is quite rude. Rude enough that I am seriously considering getting my next Grados from TTVJ audio, or kayandjohn dealer or someplace else from the US with good service, and here's why.
> 
> *TL; DR section is at the bottom-most, if you want to get to the point. *
> Also, what's written in italics are my thoughts.
> ...


 
  
 So what started as a great, great day. Met a new person I can call a colleague, power cables arrived, 6hm5 tubes arrived the night before, and wanted to finish it by buying a lovely rs2e... ended up realy salty in the end.
  
 I initially wanted to keep the rs2e. But this one whole day I can't get rid of the salty thoughts that I associated with the headphone so I don't really enjoy the rs2e (so far).
  


 So that's why I decided to eat the loss and put the rs2e on sale on head-fi's classified thread. This is a story for Grado Fan Club only; as I consider each and everyone of you guys my comrades, as we are all affected *and in advanced stage* of this disease that is called "Grado headphone"


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> I've been spending my early Saturday morning with coffee, my iPad, and my Grado RS2es driven by my iPod Touch 5th Gen playing Fleetwood Mac.  Man oh MAN they sound good.   Just ignoring the fancy Sennheiser HD 800, the HiFiMAN HE1000, the Grado PS1000, the Sennheiser HDVD 800 DAC/amp, the Joseph Grado HPA-1 amp, the Schiit Bifrost Uber / Lyr 2 stack, and all the rest.
> 
> And delighting in the simple things... like the fact that my RS2e have the small 1/8" plug that goes right to my iPod, no Grado adapter needed.   And the lightness of the RS2e... for on-ears, might almost be comfortable.
> 
> ...


 
  
 alessandros are part of the family, just cousins !
 just another color in the grado pallette


----------



## dr cornelius

ruthieandjohn said:


> I've been spending my early Saturday morning with coffee, my iPad, and my Grado RS2es driven by my iPod Touch 5th Gen playing Fleetwood Mac.  Man oh MAN they sound good.   Just ignoring the fancy Sennheiser HD 800, the HiFiMAN HE1000, the Grado PS1000, the Sennheiser HDVD 800 DAC/amp, the Joseph Grado HPA-1 amp, the Schiit Bifrost Uber / Lyr 2 stack, and all the rest.
> 
> And delighting in the simple things... like the fact that my RS2e have the small 1/8" plug that goes right to my iPod, no Grado adapter needed.   And the lightness of the RS2e... for on-ears, might almost be comfortable.
> 
> ...


 
 Nice to hear about another happy RS2e owner - I also really like the how light they are, and was happy to see the change to an 1/8” plug.  I find myself using the smaller plug most of the time, and it’s very easy to add the 1/4” adapter - the 1/4” to 1/8” Grado adapter is a bit much - the cable is heavy enough!
  
 Anyway, it’s cool to hear RS2e views from someone who has listened to the rest of the Grado range - I agree that the 2e’s are amazing cans!


----------



## Shell of Light

I wonder if anyone can chime in on the differences between the Rs2e and PS500e?


----------



## DarthFader

shell of light said:


> I wonder if anyone can chime in on the differences between the Rs2e and PS500e?


 

 I auditioned the RS2e and PS500 (non E). Since the 500s aren't the "e" version, I don't know how helpful this will be to you…I've heard people say the "e" version of the 500s is a little better but the improvement is minor.
  
 Regarding RS2e vs PS500: I don't think the difference between the two is drastic. The PS500s put a little less emphasis on the highs and more on the lower registers. I ended up getting the PS500 because I felt it had all of the Grado benefits (great mids, detailed highs) but better bass response than the RS2s. For my application (mixing), I felt like the PS500s got me closer to what I'd hear on studio monitors. [NB: headphones aren't a replacement for studio monitors]
  
 Happy to pull out my notes that I took at the time if you want more details.


----------



## joseph69

shell of light said:


> I wonder if anyone can chime in on the differences between the Rs2e and PS500e?


 
 There are lots of posts regarding the RS2e/PS500e further back in the thread. 
 Seems the consensus from what I've read (never heard either) are about 50/50.


----------



## RivalDealer

shell of light said:


> I wonder if anyone can chime in on the differences between the Rs2e and PS500e?


 

 Without going in to lots of technical detail, because others do it better than I, the PS500e puts a bigger smile on my face.
  
 I sat and thought long and hard about why, out of the headphones I have had, I keep coming back to Grados and struggled to put my finger on it for while. I have had headphones that seemed to do better in specific areas (bass, mids, treble, soundstage, separation, etc) but none that allow me to enjoy the music as much as Grado's, specifically the PS500e. It felt like a big jump from the RS2e to the PS500e, they sound a good bit more energetic to me.
  
 In my personal experience Grado headphones seem to connect me with the music better than any other, and out of the RS2e and PS500e, the PS500e seem to do that better.


----------



## joseph69

I seriously thinking about buying a pair of PS500/e, I'm just not sure which one too try/buy being I never heard either???


----------



## Wildcatsare1

joseph69 said:


> I seriously thinking about buying a pair of PS500/e, I'm just not sure which one too try/buy being I never heard either???


 

 I happen to know where you can get a pair of PS500e's at a really good price
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......


----------



## Wildcatsare1

jaywillin said:


> alessandros are part of the family, just cousins !
> just another *color* in the grado pallette


 

 As long as they aren't the red headed step-children
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.......(inside joke for Southerners)


----------



## jobyjoby

ttvg flats in the mail along with rs1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very excited.


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> *My theory* about the whole red paint on the drivers, is that, yes, it is purely cosmetic and it was* probably *something Jonathan Grado *might *of contributed to the new "e" series line. I think the general consensus of the consumer (us) is that we liked it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I agree with fjrabon, when he says that Grado was painting the e drivers red, as a way to quickly differenciate them from the leftover i drivers.
  
 Think about it worms, if it was for cosmetic reasons, why would Grado stop painting the e drivers red, when their cutomers are saying that they do, like the red drivers.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh!, and I was referring to the 1/8'' jacks on GS1k.


----------



## rovopio

wildcatsare1 said:


> I happen to know where you can get a pair of PS500e's at a really good price
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I really SHOULD HAVE take your offer instead. I knew it's from a good home, and it wouldn't be crap like the service i received from the rs2e.
 Screw my impulsive ass.
  
 I bought the rs2e the day the 400i buyer said the 400i works well and they're satisfied.


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> I happen to know where you can get a pair of PS500e's at a really good price
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 So tell me about it.
  


rovopio said:


> I really SHOULD HAVE take your offer instead. I knew it's from a good home, and it wouldn't be crap like the service i received from the rs2e.
> Screw my impulsive ass.
> I bought the rs2e the day the 400i buyer said the 400i works well and they're satisfied.


 
 What happened with your RS2e???
  


jaywillin said:


> alessandros are part of the family, just cousins !
> just another color in the grado pallette


 
 Jay, I owned the MS2i (great HP's) but at the time I liked just a bit more forwardness/excitement which I heard from the 325is. Can you tell me (if you owned either PS500/e) if the MS2i sound very similar too the PS500/e? From the comments I've read about the PS500/e, I take it they sound very similar too the MS2i.
 Thanks.


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> So tell me about it.
> 
> What happened with your RS2e???
> 
> ...


 
  
 Posted it a page back (check out the Spoiler (Rant) section).
  


rovopio said:


> Yeah I agree with kayandjohn assessment of transparency 100.
> 325e sounds great, but rs2e just sounds lovely.
> 
> I prefer the 325e sounds on female vocals to my ear though so far, and FINALLY, finally The Rock has come back to... I mean... finally the power cables I ordered arrived, the previous day the the 6hm5 tubes arrived, and the day after I bought a rs2e (having sold my 400i). I'm impulsive --this does not bode well with my wallet--
> ...


----------



## Wildcatsare1

joseph69 said:


> So tell me about it..
> 
> Well Joeseph, these are the ones I purchased from TTVJ last Spring. I loaned the to a Friend and he Polito a scuff mark on the right cup so I am taking $100.00 off of the asking price. I have them up on the F/S Forum if you would like to see a close up of the aforementioned scuff.


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> Posted it a page back (check out the Spoiler (Rant) section).


 
 I'm really sorry too hear about your experience with your so called dealer. If someone rubs me the wrong way, I will *NEVER* give them my business again, and don't blame you for feeling the way you do. Even if a buyer rubs me the wrong way, I will *NOT *sell too them. I have one question though…you've already purchased the RS2e, and I know you have a bad taste in your mouth from the whole experience, but why would you take a loss on them by selling them??? Or is it that you aren't as happy with them as you thought you would be???
  


wildcatsare1 said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > So tell me about it..
> > Well Joeseph, these are the ones I purchased from TTVJ last Spring. I loaned the to a Friend and he Polito a scuff mark on the right cup so I am taking $100.00 off of the asking price. I have them up on the F/S Forum if you would like to see a close up of the aforementioned scuff.


 
 I'll take a look, thanks.


----------



## rovopio

wildcatsare1 said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > So tell me about it..
> ...


 
  
 That scuff is nothing.
 Though seriously, I handled my Grado pretty rough (excepting the new rs2e ofc.).
 And all my Grados never have any scuffs or anything. How drunk was your friend to got a scuff mark there? lol
 I'm quite bad with handling my grados, and they all look decent and pretty normal. I'm a little surprised a Grado can got scuffed like that.
  
 Not that it's a lot. Cutting $100 is a big cut.
  


joseph69 said:


> I'm really sorry too hear about your experience with your so called dealer. If someone rubs me the wrong way, I will *NEVER* give them my business again, and don't blame you for feeling the way you do. Even if a buyer rubs me the wrong way, I will *NOT *sell too them. I have one question though…you've already purchased the RS2e, and I know you have a bad taste in your mouth from the whole experience, but why would you take a loss on them by selling them??? Or is it that you aren't as happy with them as you thought you would be???
> 
> I'll take a look, thanks.


 
  
 No I'm really happy with the sound. I just associate the item in question with the turrible, turrible experience I just had. 
  
 You know... mental stuff. So instead of being touched, I'm pretty annoyed by this particular rs2e.
 My girlfriend told me the same thing, that I'm too dumb for my own good. Probably my OCD, I don't know. Though to be honest, out of my Audio Buying experience, Shure Regional was the worst. So... in the scale of things, I had worse.
  
 Yeah Joseph, the Store A people are real nice. I bought the 325e and rs2e on Store B (which happens to be run by the co-owner, so have more grado collections and stuff), I most likely will never buy from Store B ever again. Store A employees was real nice to me though over the past year, so I'm a little conflicted with this.
  
 I'm getting a Fiio x3 II. Now I don't know where I should spend that money, and whether if I get the x3 II from Store A if i will still feel salty with them as a whole or not.
 On the other side of the spectrum, as I mentioned, TTVJ returned the excess $2 shipping to my Paypal. That is just, wow.


----------



## rovopio

merged


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Mike, I really don't know. He is a standup guy though, he called me to ask if they had a scuff mark, to which I replied, "what scuff Mark"?!?! He then told me he would help cover any loose I had in their sale (up to a point). He took them to a Meet so maybe at the show or in transit.


----------



## rovopio

wildcatsare1 said:


> Mike, I really don't know. He is a standup guy though, he called me to ask if they had a scuff mark, to which I replied, "what scuff Mark"?!?! He then told me he would help cover any loose I had in their sale (up to a point). He took them to a Meet so maybe at the show or in transit.


 

 I can infer based on our conversation that he's a decent person.
 My old, cable-solder damaged sr60 I handled them beyond the definition of the word poor I'd say, and overall the sr60 still looks okay-ish, just old. But no damage anywhere.
 I really can't think of anybody that handles their Grado worse than I do, and even my stuffs don't have marks on them.
 I'm genuinely questioning what sort of handling can leaves marks on said Grado's cups. Well, $100 is a big cut. But more than that i see you are a Hifi-Man now.
 How does the he-1000 sounds to you?
  
 Does it have Great build quality?


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > So tell me about it..
> ...


 
 Thank you, but that scuff would drive me crazy…all of my HP's were purchased "new" and are kept in excellent condition.
 Once again, thank you any way and good luck with the sale. I see your also selling the PS1K's!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  


rovopio said:


> merged


 
 Hmm, I know its not my business but, I think your cutting your nose off too spite your face…think about it, your losing your money on something you just purchased and really like because some moron left a bad taste in your mouth. Forget about the bad experience and the moron and keep the RS2e's and just be happy and enjoy them, but *NEVER* buy from either A/B store again being the moron is a co-owner. Just my opinion.
 Come too your senses and really think about it…your letting some moron control the way you feel, *DON'T*!!!


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> Thank you, but that scuff would drive me crazy…all of my HP's were purchased "new" and are kept in excellent condition.
> Once again, thank you any way and good luck with the sale. I see your also selling the PS1K's!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah it's my OCD that's controlling me.
 Let's see how it goes in a few days. I'm looking for a quick sale so, I'm not posting them on classified for months (like the 400i). I'll see how it goes in a week and I'll go from there.
 The only thing I dislike don't prefer from this rs2e is that the leather is Coffee Tan like Mercuttio's rs1e. Vanity reason, I love their previous Light Brown leather version, even black is better than this.
  
 That plays a factor too, on me selling this, but miniscule-to-irrelevant in comparison to the reason above.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> So tell me about it.
> 
> What happened with your RS2e???
> 
> ...


 
 i haven't heard the 500e, but i think i might have actually had the 500 and the ms2i at the same time, and i to my ears, the ms2i is more like the rs1i than the 500
@kayandjohn might be a better source of info here, as he has my ms2i right along with his vast grado inventory


----------



## Wildcatsare1

joseph69 said:


> *Thank you, but that scuff would drive me crazy…all of my HP's were purchased "new" and are kept in excellent condition.*
> *Once again, thank you any way and good luck with the sale. I see your also selling the PS1K's!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Joseph, I made a horrible mistake and took Todd (TTVJ) up on the offer to try the HE1000s out in my system for a week. Well, these are the best headphones I have ever heard, by a very wide margin. Besting everything, including the Ethers, LCD 3s,(both heard only at Meets) HE560, PS1000, PS500e with my only question possibly being the HD800s. So literally all of my over ears are on the market.


----------



## rovopio

wildcatsare1 said:


> Joseph, I made a horrible mistake and took Todd (TTVJ) up on the offer to try the HE1000s out in my system for a week. Well, these are the best headphones I have ever heard, by a very wide margin. Besting everything, including the Ethers, LCD 3s,(both heard only at Meets) HE560, PS1000, PS500e with my only question possibly being the HD800s. So literally all of my over ears are on the market.


 
  
 Are you sure you're not drunk high when you post the ps1000 price?
 It's retailed at $2100 here.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

rovopio said:


> Are you sure you're not drunk high when you post the ps1000 price?
> It's retailed at $2100 here.


 

 Probably both
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... no, that is what I paid for them, and we are bound by the Head Fi Code of Honor to not profiteer off of our peers and likewise afflicted brothers.


----------



## rovopio

wildcatsare1 said:


> Probably both
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 #Except_Bushmills
 #Bushmills_is_fair_game
  
 lol


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> Yeah it's my OCD that's controlling me.
> Let's see how it goes in a few days. I'm looking for a quick sale so, I'm not posting them on classified for months (like the 400i). I'll see how it goes in a week and I'll go from there.
> The only thing I dislike don't prefer from this rs2e is that the leather is Coffee Tan like Mercuttio's rs1e. Vanity reason, I love their previous Light Brown leather version, even black is better than this.
> 
> That plays a factor too, on me selling this, but miniscule-to-irrelevant in comparison to the reason above.


 
 OK, hope it works out for you.
  


jaywillin said:


> i haven't heard the 500e, but i think i might have actually had the 500 and the ms2i at the same time, and i to my ears, the ms2i is more like the rs1i than the 500
> @kayandjohn might be a better source of info here, as he has my ms2i right along with his vast grado inventory


 
 Thanks for your input Jay! 




  


wildcatsare1 said:


> Joseph, I made a horrible mistake and took Todd (TTVJ) up on the offer to try the HE1000s out in my system for a week. Well, these are the best headphones I have ever heard, by a very wide margin. Besting everything, including the Ethers, LCD 3s,(both heard only at Meets) HE560, PS1000, PS500e with my only question possibly being the HD800s. So literally all of my over ears are on the market.


 
 If their the best HP's you've ever herd,then it doesn't sound like a mistake (don't tempt me!!!).
 Congratulations on the HE-1000 and glad too hear your enjoying them!
  


wildcatsare1 said:


> Probably both
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> OK, hope it works out for you.
> 
> Thanks for your input Jay!
> 
> ...


 
  
 thanks mate yeah. Thanks for the kind words.
 Rocking the 325e as we speak.


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> Thanks mate yeah. Thanks for the kind words.Rocking the 325e as we speak.


 
 Your welcome.
 I'm jamming with the PS1K's/GS-1…haven't found a HP *for me* that comes close too these/this combo, but now @Wildcatsare1 has me wanting too hear the HE-1000!


----------



## rovopio

PSA : Somebody is auctioning a black rs2e btw
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/171848685820?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## XLR8

rovopio said:


> PSA : Somebody is auctioning a black rs2e btw
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171848685820?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT




I am not sure they are rs2e looking at them. 
Bushmills has hit $480 :-O
http://ebay.com/itm/181793745483


----------



## rovopio

xlr8 said:


> I am not sure they are rs2e looking at them.
> Bushmills has hit $480 :-O
> http://ebay.com/itm/Grado-Bushmills-/181793745483?_trkparms=aid%253D222007%2526algo%253DSIC.MBE%2526ao%253D1%2526asc%253D20150519202348%2526meid%253Df532f85dda7c4ba89206df670d28efb2%2526pid%253D100408%2526rk%253D1%2526rkt%253D22%2526sd%253D171848685820&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460


 
  
 Hi accelerate... do you mind elaborating?
 that's interesting news to me.
  
 edited :: oh yeah that's an rs2. My bad.


----------



## XLR8

rovopio said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > I am not sure they are rs2e looking at them.
> ...


----------



## rovopio

xlr8 said:


> No bad the seller in description states it is a rs2e. Unless i am going color blind the drivers appear black to me and cups show rs2 so it surely must be pre e series.


 
  
 Yeah I've read the description as well!
  
 I just realized to read the title after your post!
 Wow... gotta be careful on eBay.
 #captain_obvious


----------



## Kerouac

I received a 2nd hands RS2 (original) last week and like how it complements my PS500.
 Both are very light and almost perfect for portable use...
  

  
 RS2 has a slightly clearer sound and gives more details
 PS500 has better lows and a more dynamic sound
  
 I've put some G-cushions on the PS500 for an even wider soundstage. It looses a bit (not too much imo) of the dynamics but sounds very good from my DX90/Hugo stack that way...
  
 Question: is there a big difference in sq and signature between the original RS2 and the RS2e?
 Thanks in advance...


----------



## XLR8

Lovely setup Kerouac. 
 
Love my RS2i's.


----------



## whirlwind

wildcatsare1 said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > *Thank you, but that scuff would drive me crazy…all of my HP's were purchased "new" and are kept in excellent condition.*
> ...


 
 I have heard a lot of great things about these cans.
  
 I would love to hear them.....they are on my radar, but they are a small blip, way out there  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 They are one of the few headphones that have peaked my interest.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

whirlwind said:


> I have heard a lot of great things about these cans.
> 
> I would love to hear them.....they are on my radar, but they are a small blip, way out there
> 
> ...


 
 The HE1000s are great, even score best of all my headphones on my incessant 3-way compares (link to my HE1000 review in my signature)
  
 But the PS1000s are Way More FUN!!! I just love their transparency and speed.


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard a lot of great things about these cans.
> ...


 
 Thanks.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

kerouac said:


> Question: is there a big difference in sq and signature between the original RS2 and the RS2e?
> Thanks in advance...


 
  
 I second that question!
  

  
 Currently I own the RS2i with G cushion pads + enabled X-Bass from the micro iDSD it's now perfect bass impact, I would wonder if the RS2e would be a upgrade in terms of SQ.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

When I compared all 13 Grados that I had about a month ago (see the link in my signature), my scoring was such that RS2I came out on top (doesn't mean it was the best or the most liked, but it does mean that it overall scored higher than the others in comparison with other headphones on each of the 10 acoustic criteria).
  
 So I took my RS2i to my Grado store and compared it to the RS2e that they had there.
  
 The RS2e was even better than the RS2i.
  
 So I bought it!


----------



## GreenBow

whirlwind said:


> I have heard a lot of great things about these cans.
> 
> I would love to hear them.....they are on my radar, but they are a small blip, way out there
> 
> ...


 
 Piqued.
  
 Haha, lol, it must be some OCD in me.


----------



## whirlwind

greenbow said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard a lot of great things about these cans.
> ...


 
 Ha!


----------



## EdenElectronics

ruthieandjohn said:


> When I compared all 13 Grados that I had about a month ago (see the link in my signature), my scoring was such that RS2I came out on top (doesn't mean it was the best or the most liked, but it does mean that it overall scored higher than the others in comparison with other headphones on each of the 10 acoustic criteria).
> 
> So I took my RS2i to my Grado store and compared it to the RS2e that they had there.
> 
> ...





Long time lurker, 1st time poster, signed up 5 minutes ago;
Owning that many grados I guess you're an expert; whenever I go Googled "best headphones for beatles music" the answer was always grado, even from grado haters, and consensus is a rarity in the audiophile forums from what I've seen. 
I bought my 1st pair, ebay listing said 'grado gold 325 2009' but i think they are 325is from 2006. 
They arrived broken, I'm hoping you can tell me where to get a new connecting piece to hold on the left side, as they will not stay on and slip off.
Also, can you tell me of some nice cushions? These came with the "grado L cushion" but I wish for something with a bit more depth.
thank you for any advice!!!!!


----------



## kramer5150

Welcome!!
 Pretty sure thats a SR325i.  Can't tell the year it was made though.  They made the big gold earcups for a while.  I tried G-cush pads on that era 325 and it was not a good match... WAAAY too bright,  piercing and edgy in the upper mids.
  
 If its comfort you are after and you are trying to get the cheese-cloth off your ears, you might want to re-position the phones so they are down and forward a bit so they are more on your upper jaw/cheek area.  You don't want your ear to "fall" inside the foam bowl area.   John wears them forward and down when he's tuning his designs.
  
 I have seen people use 10-15 minute epoxy to re-attach the plastic to the metal on that part.  Just dab on a bit of it on metal and re-insert.  You might want to take advantage of your situation and upgrade the headband padding.... worth considering IMHO.
  
 Good Luck and welcome to HF!!


----------



## RivalDealer

edenelectronics said:


> Long time lurker, 1st time poster, signed up 5 minutes ago;
> Owning that many grados I guess you're an expert; whenever I go Googled "best headphones for beatles music" the answer was always grado, even from grado haters, and consensus is a rarity in the audiophile forums from what I've seen.
> I bought my 1st pair, ebay listing said 'grado gold 325 2009' but i think they are 325is from 2006.
> They arrived broken, I'm hoping you can tell me where to get a new connecting piece to hold on the left side, as they will not stay on and slip off.
> Also, can you tell me of some nice cushions? These came with the "grado L cushion" but I wish for something with a bit more depth.





> thank you for any advice!!!!!


 

 Ouch, first I would be trying to send them back to the seller for a refund if they arrived in that condition, PayPal are usually pretty supportive with disputes.
  
 The 'e' series of the 325 is widely considered an improvement if you can get your money back and pick a pair of 325e headphones up instead.
  
 Failing that, you could get in touch with Grado at http://www.gradolabs.com/contact-us and ask them if they can help, I can't imagine it would be cheap though.
  
 The PS1000 pads are bigger but change the sound, you can also fit Sennheiser 414 pads but these also change the sound. If I were you I would let my ears break in 
  
 Good luck getting sorted out! I hope you manage to get them fixed up or replaced.


----------



## kramer5150

rivaldealer said:


> Ouch, first I would be trying to send them back to the seller for a refund if they arrived in that condition, PayPal are usually pretty supportive with disputes.
> 
> The 'e' series of the 325 is widely considered an improvement if you can get your money back and pick a pair of 325e headphones up instead.
> 
> ...


 
 I think you mean GS1000...   The "Grado RS1000" was an april fools joke from a long time ago... if you google it you can still find that thread, but its not an actual model.  LOL


----------



## RivalDealer

kramer5150 said:


> I think you mean GS1000...   The "Grado RS1000" was an april fools joke from a long time ago... if you google it you can still find that thread, but its not an actual model.  LOL


 

 Sorry, you are right, I meant PS1000, typo 
  
  
 Just fixed it, will deny everything!


----------



## EdenElectronics

kramer5150 said:


> Welcome!!
> Pretty sure thats a SR325i.  Can't tell the year it was made though.  They made the big gold earcups for a while.  I tried G-cush pads on that era 325 and it was not a good match... WAAAY too bright,  piercing and edgy in the upper mids.
> 
> If its comfort you are after and you are trying to get the cheese-cloth off your ears, you might want to re-position the phones so they are down and forward a bit so they are more on your upper jaw/cheek area.  You don't want your ear to "fall" inside the foam bowl area.   John wears them forward and down when he's tuning his designs.
> ...


wow, thanks so much for the positioning advice!





kramer5150 said:


> Welcome!!
> Pretty sure thats a SR325i.  Can't tell the year it was made though.  They made the big gold earcups for a while.  I tried G-cush pads on that era 325 and it was not a good match... WAAAY too bright,  piercing and edgy in the upper mids.
> 
> If its comfort you are after and you are trying to get the cheese-cloth off your ears, you might want to re-position the phones so they are down and forward a bit so they are more on your upper jaw/cheek area.  You don't want your ear to "fall" inside the foam bowl area.   John wears them forward and down when he's tuning his designs.
> ...




Wow, thanks so much for the positioning advice! Where would I find headband upgrades? I'm not just new to grado, but all matters audio. Only been collecting for 2 months; as you'll see from my collection, at least what I will admit to buying (heh-hem ...beats) I realized pretty quickly Sony wasn't the be-all end-all as I had come into this interest assuming.
So in my long 2 month membership in the audio world I've acquired:
Sony-
Mdr10r black
mdr10rncip white
mdr1r black
mdr1rmk2 japanese import silver
Mdr1a japanese silver import
ps gold glacier white headset
mdrzx770bn 
Mdrzx450xb
Mdrzx600xb
Mdrzx950xb
mdrzx300xb

Audio-technica -
AthM50x
Athesw9
AthANC27
Athws55brd
Athes7

Vmoda-lp crossfade

Polk hinge
Polk ultra focus 3000

Sennheiser momentum ivory

Fiio 
e6
e7
e7k
e9
e10
e11
e11k
e12
e17
e18
A3


----------



## EdenElectronics

kramer5150 said:


> I think you mean GS1000...   The "Grado RS1000" was an april fools joke from a long time ago... if you google it you can still find that thread, but its not an actual model.  LOL




Yeah, I wasn't sure I should return because I got a good deal I think ($203 + $10 s&h) so I figured even after repairs it'd be a fair score.
is there a compendium or chart showing grado e vs I and just a series comparison?
I guess u had it backwards as I thought all I series were higher regarded than e, whether is the sr, rs, or gs.

My real regret is not saving my money for the ebay listing that's about to end (see screenshot) They look really sweet. Shame, 12 hours ago bidding was at 400 and seller said he'd sell to me for 470. I thought my highest bid of 400 would win so I declined. Regretting that hard and with a stomach ache now.


----------



## EdenElectronics

edenelectronics said:


> Yeah, I wasn't sure I should return because I got a good deal I think ($203 + $10 s&h) so I figured even after repairs it'd be a fair score.
> is there a compendium or chart showing grado e vs I and just a series comparison?
> I guess u had it backwards as I thought all I series were higher regarded than e, whether is the sr, rs, or gs.
> 
> My real regret is not saving my money for the ebay listing that's about to end (see screenshot) They look really sweet. Shame, 12 hours ago bidding was at 400 and seller said he'd sell to me for 470. I thought my highest bid of 400 would win so I declined. Regretting that hard and with a stomach ache now.





I'm sorry.
again, I'm new to head-fi
this post of mine I'm quoting was intended for "rivaldealer"

If I am incorrectly doing anything, or doing something ppl tend to frown upon, please correct me, as I'm ignorant to forum proprietary and unwritten rules.


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> I am not sure they are rs2e looking at them.
> Bushmills has hit $480 :-O
> http://ebay.com/itm/181793745483


 
 $835.05/28-minutes/44-bids now!
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> The HE1000s are great, even score best of all my headphones on my incessant 3-way compares (link to my HE1000 review in my signature)
> 
> But the PS1000s are Way More FUN!!! I just love their transparency and speed.


 
 See, now thats what I love about the PS1K's…every HP I compared them too weren't nearly as fun!
 This changes thing around for my wanting too hear the HE-1000 because I probably wouldn't like them as much as the PS1K's.
  


greenbow said:


> Haha, lol, it must be some OCD in me.


 
 I think we all have a bit of OCD…for sure!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

edenelectronics said:


> Long time lurker, 1st time poster, signed up 5 minutes ago;
> Owning that many grados I guess you're an expert; whenever I go Googled "best headphones for beatles music" the answer was always grado, even from grado haters, and consensus is a rarity in the audiophile forums from what I've seen.
> I bought my 1st pair, ebay listing said 'grado gold 325 2009' but i think they are 325is from 2006.
> They arrived broken, I'm hoping you can tell me where to get a new connecting piece to hold on the left side, as they will not stay on and slip off.
> ...


 
 Welcome to Grado Land.  "Sorry about your wallet!!"
  
 The gold 325 indeed are the 325i, gold because they were made in 2003, the 50th (gold) anniversary of Grado.  They are the brightest of all the Grados.  I also have the 325is and the 325e as well as the 325i (gold), and I actually prefer the 325i (but in part that is because I have other Grado earphones for when I don't feel so bright, but feel more muted).
  
 I too have experienced the "pull-out" problem.  It seems like many for connections on the Grado (e.g. the black plastic end on the end of the rod), the fit is based on friction rather than adhesive.
  
 You should indeed first pursue it with the seller... that should not happen.
  
 But if you need to fix it, just a dab of glue is great, with a drop into the hole on the end of the bare metal tab that pulled out.  I used Elmer's white glue, which takes longer to dry but is reversible and you can get it off, rather than an instant cement.  But either should work.
  
 I would never change the pads for anything other than the original type of Grado pads.  The headphone models are designed with the pad in mind, and at least to me the only change is just to update the pads with the same kind when they fail due to wear.  And get the Grado pads, not the EarZonk, which are cheaper.  Grado pads have multiple densities of foam, hardest where it hits the ear, that the others, which are all the same density, don't offer.
  
 Now... off to bid on those Bushmills!!!!!


----------



## wormsdriver

As far as the broken sr325, if you contact Grado, they will suggest you do exactly what @kramer5150 said above. Put a dab of super glue on the metal part (right around the little circle cut out) and re-insert back on the plastic rod block.

Edit: congrats to k&j on the Bushmills!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Oh, and @EdenElectronics you asked for a chart comparing Grados.
  
 Here is my favorite (i.e., I did it, for my 13 Grados that I had when I did it several weeks ago - now have a few more!!).
  
 I compare attributes of transparency, sound stage, bass impact, and treble detail, based on listening to 13 Grado models, distributed among original, -i, and -e.  For each attribute, if the model was the best, it gets a score of 100%; if worst, 0%, etc.  Each of the four attributes is scored separately, so a sum score for each headphone can also be computed:
  

  
 I also generated a 4-dimensional plot of the same information:


----------



## EdenElectronics

ruthieandjohn said:


> Oh, and @EdenElectronics
> you asked for a chart comparing Grados.
> 
> Here is my favorite (i.e., I did it, for my 13 Grados that I had when I did it several weeks ago - now have a few more!!).
> ...



o my god...speechless... thank you so much!
There's just too much to sift through; the fact that I've spent 20+ hrs looking for something like this and have never come across it is pretty telling as to the difficulty in finding something this concise.
totally indebted to you!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

joseph69 said:


> $835.05/28-minutes/44-bids now!
> 
> See, now thats what I love about the PS1K's…every HP I compared them too weren't nearly as fun!
> This changes thing around for my wanting too hear the HE-1000 because I probably wouldn't like them as much as the PS1K's.
> ...




I wouldn't count on it Joeseph, come on, just a little listen, what harm can it do........


----------



## XLR8

Bushmills went for $996.32

Wow just wow...
K&J are they yours?


----------



## rovopio

#bushmills_is_fair_game

Yeah i said it!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

xlr8 said:


> Bushmills went for $996.32
> 
> Wow just wow...
> K&J are they yours?


 
 |
 |
 |
 |
 v
 |
 |
 |
 |
 v
  |
 |
 |
 |
 v

  |
 |
 |
 |
 v

  |
 |
 |
 |
 v

 |
 |
 |
 |
 v
 |
 |
 |
 |
 v
  |
 |
 |
 |
 v

  |
 |
 |
 |
 v

  |
 |
 |
 |
 v

  |
 |
 |
 |
 v

  |
 |
 |
 |
 v

yes.


----------



## stacker45

xlr8 said:


> Bushmills went for $996.32
> 
> Wow just wow...
> K&J are they yours?


 
  
 And to think that when I ordered my Bushmills, I had accidently double cliked and had two pairs in my cart. Once I got to checkout, I noticed it, so I remove one pair...need I say more?
  
 Ask me how much I regret not leaving my order alone.
  
 If I remember correctly, someone had willingly ordered two pairs, then waited for the Bushmills to be sold out, and 2 or 3 days later, he sold his second pair for about $800. This smart guy basically got his Bushmills for free, and if need be, he could more than likely sell his remaining pair for a huge profit.
  
 As I've said before, I prefer my Bushmills to the RS1i, so I think that if they were a regular Grado model, sound quality wise, they're worth between $700 to $800. Considering the fact that they have, THE, best quality leather headband, wich is also the most padded that I've seen on any Grado, and that they also have, THE, best packaging, the embroided velour carrying bag is a nice touch, makes it easyer for me to understand why someone would be willing to pay close to a thousand for them.


----------



## XLR8

Congrats K&J love the feeling when you buy a Grado it's like Xmas has arrived..
This is indeed a big grado family we have here.


Yup stacker45 the wood box is immaculate and hope the heritage series comes with it too but doubt it. I think the bushmills are the best limited edition Grado ever released.

Ps - I think Grado should give open tour to K&J and welcome him into the Grado headquarters as a grado representative


----------



## ruthieandjohn

xlr8 said:


> Congrats K&J love the feeling when you buy a Grado it's like Xmas has arrived..
> This is indeed a big grado family we have here.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 This purchase of the Grado Bushmills X is particularly special to me.  My wife (the "Kay" of kayandjohn), a scholar in Irish literature with emphasis on William Butler Yeats, spent 6 years at the Yeats Summer School, Sligo, Ireland, where she took courses from the likes of Seamus Heaney, who later won the Nobel Prize in literature.  She taught me the love of all things Irish (including Irish whiskey, such as Bushmills).  She later guided me through Ireland in her own special tour, even introducing me to the family she stayed with those six years at the Yeats Summer School.
  
 My wife passed away on June 24, just 18 days ago.  She had begun to tolerate, if not appreciate, my headphone hobby in the last days of her long illness (I have several recent treasured photos of her wearing, unwillingly but with grace, my HD 800s, PS1000s, and GS1000s), and so the purchase of Irish-themed headphones of my favorite brand is really in her memory.  Her memorial service includes a reception at Ann Arbor's Irish pub, commemorating her infection of at least 2,000 students of all things Irish.
  
 I cannot imagine a more fitting purchase.


----------



## XLR8

K&J, 
I am very sorry for her loss and i too had loss my nephew around the same time. 
The human spirit is unique and we bond as a community here on the forums during times of grief and sorrow. 

Just as i am sure you bought these in her memory i named my RS2i's after my nephew and know that when i listen to them i can hear the joy and happiness of our departed loved ones. 

It's a special Grado as i am sure your Bushmills will be. 
Happy listening


----------



## wormsdriver

I am very very sad to hear about your wife's passing. My most sincere condolences to you my friend. I can't imagine, and I don't have the words.
  
 Know that you are very much loved and appreciated here on these forums and we are here for you.

 |
 |
 |
 v
 |
 |
 |
 |
 v
 |
 |
 |
 |
 v
 |
 |
 |
 |
 v
 |
 |
 |
 |
 v
 |
 |
 |
 |
 v
 |
 |
 |
 |
 v
 |
 |
 |
 |
 v
 |
 |
 |
 |
 v
 |
 |
 |
 |
 v
 |
 |
 |
 |
 v
 |
 |
 |
 v
 btw, love your sense of humor, keep it up!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

ruthieandjohn said:


> This purchase of the Grado Bushmills X is particularly special to me.  My wife (the "Kay" of kayandjohn), a scholar in Irish literature with emphasis on William Butler Yeats, spent 6 years at the Yeats Summer School, Sligo, Ireland, where she took courses from the likes of Seamus Heaney, who later won the Nobel Prize in literature.  She taught me the love of all things Irish (including Irish whiskey, such as Bushmills).  She later guided me through Ireland in her own special tour, even introducing me to the family she stayed with those six years at the Yeats Summer School.
> 
> My wife passed away on June 24, just 18 days ago.  She had begun to tolerate, if not appreciate, my headphone hobby in the last days of her long illness (I have several recent treasured photos of her wearing, unwillingly but with grace, my HD 800s, PS1000s, and GS1000s), and so the purchase of Irish-themed headphones of my favorite brand is really in her memory.  Her memorial service includes a reception at Ann Arbor's Irish pub, commemorating her infection of at least 2,000 students of all things Irish.
> 
> I cannot imagine a more fitting purchase.




John, I am sorry to hear about your Wife's passing,very sad news indeed. A tragic loss for you and the Ann Arbor Community. Was she a Prof. At UM?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

John, I am very sorry to hear of your loss. May your wife rest in peace and may you pull through these difficult times. I'm sure you will cherish your new Busmills Grado more than anything else in the world. I miss the Bushmills again, but it really warms (and then breaks) my heart to see you two's shared love of headphones.


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> I wouldn't count on it Joeseph, come on, just a little listen, what harm can it do........


 











  


stacker45 said:


> THE, best packaging, the embroided *velour* carrying bag is a nice touch, makes it easyer for me to understand why someone would be willing to pay close to a thousand for them.


 
 My Bushmills X carrying case was vinyl (as far as I remember) not velour…are you sure about this? 
  

 John, I'm terribly sorry for your loss and my condolences too you and your family.
 I don't feel right congratulating you on the Bushmills X at a time like this but...


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> This purchase of the Grado Bushmills X is particularly special to me.  My wife (the "Kay" of kayandjohn), a scholar in Irish literature with emphasis on William Butler Yeats, spent 6 years at the Yeats Summer School, Sligo, Ireland, where she took courses from the likes of Seamus Heaney, who later won the Nobel Prize in literature.  She taught me the love of all things Irish (including Irish whiskey, such as Bushmills).  She later guided me through Ireland in her own special tour, even introducing me to the family she stayed with those six years at the Yeats Summer School.
> 
> My wife passed away on June 24, just 18 days ago.  She had begun to tolerate, if not appreciate, my headphone hobby in the last days of her long illness (I have several recent treasured photos of her wearing, unwillingly but with grace, my HD 800s, PS1000s, and GS1000s), and so the purchase of Irish-themed headphones of my favorite brand is really in her memory.  Her memorial service includes a reception at Ann Arbor's Irish pub, commemorating her infection of at least 2,000 students of all things Irish.
> 
> I cannot imagine a more fitting purchase.


 
 cheers john, and cheers to kay


----------



## Harry Manback

My condolences on your loss.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Thank you all for your wonderful thoughts of support.  I really do appreciate it, and I appreciate our banter here in this little family called "Grado Fan Club!"  We know each other well enough that we could recognize each others' posts without any name being shown -- the person who calls Grado to task for unadvertised switching of parts, the one who adds an extra "o" to his "to," the guy who keeps showing pastel-colored tables, the one who likes the HE1000 so much that he is forsaking all others, the one who posts an early-Saturday morning music selection video that is just made for Grados, and the list goes on**.
  
 Yes, we have a supportive family here, the complete opposite, for example, of some other threads such as the HiFiMAN manufacturer-sponsored thread that publicized the beta testing of the HE1000 and engendered a lot of flame and name calling ("not a beta test;"  "Pedro," ...) by head-fi members.
  
 Thanks, all.  This thread, as well as the ability of headphones to transport one into another world, have helped me immensely!
  
 ____
 ** If you think you know who each of these are, please write their name on a new pair of GH-1 headphones and send them to me, and I will tell you whether you are right!


----------



## rovopio

John, I too am very sorry to hear about your loss. May your wife rest in peace and may your new kick-ass he-1000 and your collections of Grados accompanied you on the days that's come.
 I don't know what else to say so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Hey, what can I say, I am into monogamy☺️


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> My Bushmills X carrying case was vinyl (as far as I remember) not velour…are you sure about this?
> 
> John, I'm terribly sorry for your loss and my condolences too you and your family.
> I don't feel right congratulating you on the Bushmills X at a time like this but...


 
  
 I'm sorry for your loss John, please accept my most sincere condolences.
  
 You're right Joseph, I was actually thinking about another carrying bag that I have, thats made of velour.


----------



## rovopio

wildcatsare1 said:


> Hey, what can I say, I am into monogamy☺️


 

 I think you are into _happy wife, happy life._


----------



## Wildcatsare1

rovopio said:


> I think you are into _happy wife, happy life._




If Momma ain't happy, ain't no one happy....


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Thank you all for your wonderful thoughts of support.  I really do appreciate it, and I appreciate our banter here in this little family called "Grado Fan Club!"  We know each other well enough that we could recognize each others' posts without any name being shown -- the person who calls Grado to task for unadvertised switching of parts, the one who adds an extra "o" to his "to," the guy who keeps showing pastel-colored tables, the one who likes the HE1000 so much that he is forsaking all others, the one who posts an early-Saturday morning music selection video that is just made for Grados, and the list goes on**.
> 
> Yes, we have a supportive family here, the complete opposite, for example, of some other threads such as the HiFiMAN manufacturer-sponsored thread that publicized the beta testing of the HE1000 and engendered a lot of flame and name calling ("not a beta test;"  "Pedro," ...) by head-fi members.
> 
> ...


 
  
 What about me John?, I can't believe that you forgot about me, I didn't recognize among the references that you've made.
  
 Ahhh!...who am I kidding, I know that you're referring to me, when you say, ''the person who calls Grado to task for unadvertised switching of parts''. It's just that I see myself as much more than that. I consider myself to be multi talented...a jack of all trade...a Swiss knife, a one man orchestra, if you will.
  
 This is how I, see myself, ''the medicated car guy who tries to be entertaining with his so, so, humoristic posts''.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Thanks, all.  This thread, as well as the ability of headphones to transport one into another world, have helped me immensely!
> 
> ____
> ** If you think you know who each of these are, please write their name on a new pair of GH-1 headphones and send them to me, and I will tell you whether you are right!


 
 Your very welcome.
 I can't send you a GH-1 with who's name on it  that I think it this (mine) so is it me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  


stacker45 said:


> I'm sorry for your loss John, please accept my most sincere condolences.
> You're right Joseph, I was actually thinking about another carrying bag that I have, thats made of velour.


----------



## jobyjoby

you guys are amazing


----------



## GreenBow

[u][color=rgb(0, 102, 204)]kayandjohn[/color][/u]
  
 Commiserations dude, really.


----------



## whirlwind

John....you have my  condolences....you are here with friends....hope this helps....remember the good times.


----------



## thedips

wow so after that heated ebay bushmill grado auction i decided I'm sure HEADFI was already following it. sure enough i see this post. i was one of the bidders who went and then stopped and realized it was going a little to rich for my taste, would love to add this to my grado collection. however after seeing the final price and now reading who won it, im glad to see that it will go to a home that will enjoy it! condolences for the loss and congrats to the win!


----------



## EdenElectronics

thedips said:


> wow so after that heated ebay bushmill grado auction i decided I'm sure HEADFI was already following it. sure enough i see this post. i was one of the bidders who went and then stopped and realized it was going a little to rich for my taste, would love to add this to my grado collection. however after seeing the final price and now reading who won it, im glad to see that it will go to a home that will enjoy it! condolences for the loss and congrats to the win!




I bought an hd 598, hd 650 and akg 240 to help mend my wounds sustained in losing the auction..... 
It did little to soften the blow


----------



## rovopio

thedips said:


> wow so after that heated ebay bushmill grado auction i decided I'm sure HEADFI was already following it. sure enough i see this post. i was one of the bidders who went and then stopped and realized it was going a little to rich for my taste, would love to add this to my grado collection. however after seeing the final price and now reading who won it, im glad to see that it will go to a home that will enjoy it! condolences for the loss and congrats to the win!


 
  
 How many people here actually bid on that one pair..? lol


----------



## ruthieandjohn

The last time I bid and won on a Grado Bushmills X eBay auction, the price was $860, so I was prepared.  Unfortunately, bidding stayed really low until the last minute or so, and I think the seller after seeing days of $400 bids, decided to sell it to a friend for more, then did NOT cancel his auction.  Since I doubt he sold it to his friend for the auction price of double the $400+  it sat at for days, I think he is ruing taking it off of eBay.  But since he didn't cancel the auction, I won, paid, then had to wait over two weeks for eBay's slow process of waiting for promised delivery, waiting a few more days, me then contacting the seller, waiting, eBay then contacting the seller, waiting, then and only then eBay refunding my money (!)  So I actually almost didn't bid on this one.
  
 To date, the seller (in Russia, no less) has already sent it, less than 18 hours after the bid ended, and sent me a tracking number.  He has high feedback, so I am more in hopes of actually getting this one!


----------



## rovopio

ruthieandjohn said:


> The last time I bid and won on a Grado Bushmills X eBay auction, the price was $860, so I was prepared.  Unfortunately, bidding stayed really low until the last minute or so, and I think the seller after seeing days of $400 bids, decided to sell it to a friend for more, then did NOT cancel his auction.  Since I doubt he sold it to his friend for the auction price of double the $400+  it sat at for days, I think he is ruing taking it off of eBay.  But since he didn't cancel the auction, I won, paid, then had to wait over two weeks for eBay's slow process of waiting for promised delivery, waiting a few more days, me then contacting the seller, waiting, eBay then contacting the seller, waiting, then and only then eBay refunding my money (!)  So I actually almost didn't bid on this one.
> 
> To date, the seller (in Russia, no less) has already sent it, less than 18 hours after the bid ended, and sent me a tracking number.  He has high feedback, so I am more in hopes of actually getting this one!


 
  
 I hope you get it soon John!
  
_and not got your package misdelivered to a whole different continent, like my last eBay item purchase was._


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> To date, the seller (in Russia, no less) has already sent it, less than 18 hours after the bid ended, and sent me a tracking number.  He has high feedback, so I am more in hopes of actually getting this one!


----------



## CH23

rovopio said:


> _and not got your package misdelivered to a whole different continent, like my last eBay item purchase was._




My last purchase turned out to be a scam, so i'd sign for different continent


----------



## beez

wow i cant believe a grado bushmills went for $1k. thats crazy to me. especially when i'm pretty sure there's still an sr200 with hp1k drivers on the for sale forum for half of that


----------



## EdenElectronics

ruthieandjohn said:


> The last time I bid and won on a Grado Bushmills X eBay auction, the price was $860, so I was prepared.  Unfortunately, bidding stayed really low until the last minute or so, and I think the seller after seeing days of $400 bids, decided to sell it to a friend for more, then did NOT cancel his auction.  Since I doubt he sold it to his friend for the auction price of double the $400+  it sat at for days, I think he is ruing taking it off of eBay.  But since he didn't cancel the auction, I won, paid, then had to wait over two weeks for eBay's slow process of waiting for promised delivery, waiting a few more days, me then contacting the seller, waiting, eBay then contacting the seller, waiting, then and only then eBay refunding my money (!)  So I actually almost didn't bid on this one.
> 
> To date, the seller (in Russia, no less) has already sent it, less than 18 hours after the bid ended, and sent me a tracking number.  He has high feedback, so I am more in hopes of actually getting this one!




Yeah, the seller is a really nice guy. His initial listing was.... rough, so I translated it into proper English for him and he adjusted the description. Sent me 

When he shipped your bushmills he sent me a Alessandro headband to try on my broken 325i. I've no doubt he's legit, his feedback is all 'buyer' not seller; so ebay restricted him and he can't sell more until you receive yours. As he said, and I'm directly quoting here, "I want sell Beyerdinamic DT931 and DT770(80). You know winner? Maybe you see him you ask please to give me positive feedback quick so I can sell more."


----------



## Oteil

I just got my new pair of RS1i's in, I had a pair once upon a time, I should have never sold them They are sooo good and sound just how I remember them! I wasn't planning on purchasing these though and I am going to sell my HF-2's to help fund this. So if you are interested just PM and I will give you a great deal on some fantastic headphones. They will be listed in the FS forum in a day or so...Thanks!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

edenelectronics said:


> Yeah, the seller is a really nice guy. His initial listing was.... rough, so I translated it into proper English for him and he adjusted the description. Sent me
> 
> When he shipped your bushmills he sent me a Alessandro headband to try on my broken 325i. I've no doubt he's legit, his feedback is all 'buyer' not seller; so ebay restricted him and he can't sell more until you receive yours. As he said, and I'm directly quoting here, "I want sell Beyerdinamic DT931 and DT770(80). You know winner? Maybe you see him you ask please to give me positive feedback quick so I can sell more."


 
 So far the seller has been STELLAR.  He not only sent me a tracking number in well under a day from sale, he also sent a link to the (Russian) website associated with the delivery service.  Be glad to write him great feedback when I get the item (due July 31 - August 18).


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wildcatsare1 said:


> If Momma ain't happy, ain't no one happy....


 
 One key to coexistence of happiness and headphones in our marriage was the Headphone Approval Price List that my wife thoughtfully prepared for me...
  

  
 I am happy to now send it to you for your use.
  
 In fact, I will send it to your wives (Dear Mrs. Wildcat, Mrs. joseph69,...)
  
 Yeah that's what I'll do.
  
*Unless you PayPal me the price of a new PS1000, that's what I'll do!!!*


----------



## rovopio

sling5s said:


> There seems to be so many torn between the PS500e, SR325e and recently the RS2e.  So I decided to post some impressions and help those avoid the trouble of trying all three.
> 
> Grado RS1e, RS2e, PS500e, & 325e Impressions
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have to agree with 95% of what sling5s review of all these, having own the 325e and rs2e, and audition ps500e for like, 20 minutes or so, plus 10 minutes of rs1e. Audition is not enough I know for the last two, but his review nails it down pat.
  
 rs2e mid-bass punch the hardest of them four i feel is true, while it's the least full in the midrange between 325e ps500e and rs2e.
 I think I like the mids on my 325e the best over the four, and that's the only point i disagree with sling5s. And even then, his midrange description still rings true, rs2e while being the thinnest, has the clearest mids of the four.


----------



## RivalDealer

ruthieandjohn said:


> One key to coexistence of happiness and headphones in our marriage was the Headphone Approval Price List that my wife thoughtfully prepared for me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hah!
  
 I get away with the Grado's "what these old things?"
 When she sees me taking a 1950's aircraft controller looking headphone out of a cardboard box she doesn't bat an eye, if I turned up home with an aluminium chest containing a pair or T1s she would go nuts


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> *Unless you PayPal me the price of a new PS1000, that's what I'll do!!!*


 
 Sorry, no Mrs. for me, so I can't be blackmailed, but it was a good try!


----------



## stacker45

beez said:


> wow i cant believe a grado bushmills went for $1k. thats crazy to me. especially when i'm pretty sure there's still an sr200 with hp1k drivers on the for sale forum for half of that


 
  
 In my opinion, the HP1k are overrated.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

> I am happy to now send it to you for your use.
> In fact, I will send it to your wives (Dear Mrs. Wildcat, Mrs. joseph69,...)
> 
> Yeah that's what I'll do.
> ...


 
 Mrs. Wildcat says hello, she says she will send me


----------



## jobyjoby

rs1's landed today. to the best of my ability they seem to me to be a pair of classic A's. All the songs that were falling flat on the gs1k's are soaring with these bad boys. Thanks stacker,worms, and joedoe for the great recommendation, perfect pairing. can't see myself ever needing another pair........ lol


----------



## stacker45

jobyjoby said:


> rs1's landed today. to the best of my ability they seem to me to be a pair of classic A's. All the songs that were falling flat on the gs1k's are soaring with these bad boys. Thanks stacker,worms, and joedoe for the great recommendation, perfect pairing. can't see myself ever needing another pair........ lol


 
  
 I'm glad I could help, happy listening!.


----------



## DarthFader

ruthieandjohn said:


> Thank you all for your wonderful thoughts of support.  I really do appreciate it, and I appreciate our banter here in this little family called "Grado Fan Club!"  We know each other well enough that we could recognize each others' posts without any name being shown -- the person who calls Grado to task for unadvertised switching of parts, the one who adds an extra "o" to his "to," the guy who keeps showing pastel-colored tables, the one who likes the HE1000 so much that he is forsaking all others, the one who posts an early-Saturday morning music selection video that is just made for Grados, and the list goes on**.
> 
> Yes, we have a supportive family here, the complete opposite, for example, of some other threads such as the HiFiMAN manufacturer-sponsored thread that publicized the beta testing of the HE1000 and engendered a lot of flame and name calling ("not a beta test;"  "Pedro," ...) by head-fi members.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I know I'm a little late to the party here (hey, this forum moves fast) but John, you're the man! Really sorry to hear about the loss but very thankful that you keep providing us with awesome reviews and witty banter. I have a lot of respect for you.


----------



## HeavenNotes

I received my SR125e today. I installed L cushion. Very clear sound. Female jazz voices and rock sound superb. 

Boy .... I fell very happy with them!!! I paired it with Asgard 2 and improved the cuality of the sound. But they sound super direct from my IPad 3. :atsmile:


----------



## XLR8

heavennotes said:


> I received my SR125e today. I installed L cushion. Very clear sound. Female jazz voices and rock sound superb.
> 
> Boy .... I fell very happy with them!!! I paired it with Asgard 2 and improved the cuality of the sound. But they sound super direct from my IPad 3.


 
 Congtatutz HeavenNotes 
 I sometimes think the SR series Grados are the most underrated series of any headphone out there especially at its price.
  
 Happy listening


----------



## XLR8

ruthieandjohn said:


> The last time I bid and won on a Grado Bushmills X eBay auction, the price was $860, so I was prepared.  Unfortunately, bidding stayed really low until the last minute or so, and I think the seller after seeing days of $400 bids, decided to sell it to a friend for more, then did NOT cancel his auction.  Since I doubt he sold it to his friend for the auction price of double the $400+  it sat at for days, I think he is ruing taking it off of eBay.  But since he didn't cancel the auction, I won, paid, then had to wait over two weeks for eBay's slow process of waiting for promised delivery, waiting a few more days, me then contacting the seller, waiting, eBay then contacting the seller, waiting, then and only then eBay refunding my money (!)  So I actually almost didn't bid on this one.
> 
> To date, the seller (in Russia, no less) has already sent it, less than 18 hours after the bid ended, and sent me a tracking number.  He has high feedback, so I am more in hopes of actually getting this one!


 
  
  
 We want those delicious photos plz when it arrives...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 And....
 Yes... compulsory Bushmills whiskey next to them..
  
 I am very thirsty..


----------



## HeavenNotes

xlr8 said:


> Congtatutz HeavenNotes
> I sometimes think the SR series Grados are the most underrated series of any headphone out there especially at its price.
> 
> Happy listening




I agree. See ... I have listened more expensive headphones and for less money you have a HI FI sound .

They look fragile but I have no problem with that because I don't want them to go.


----------



## rovopio

jobyjoby said:


> rs1's landed today. to the best of my ability they seem to me to be a pair of classic A's. All the songs that were falling flat on the gs1k's are soaring with these bad boys. Thanks stacker,worms, and joedoe for the great recommendation, perfect pairing. can't see myself ever needing another pair........ lol


 

 Can I ask how much was the going price for old rs1 on eBay? Did you got the button version?
 Also... Better than your... that's GS1000 on your profile picture right?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

xlr8 said:


> We want those delicious photos plz when it arrives...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Oh, I am All Ready with pictures... even got my headphone stand at home!


----------



## XLR8

hahahahahaha
 Now very thirsty....


----------



## fatcat28037

Purchased my RS-1 about 6 years ago, used. I still really like their sound. serial #5086.


----------



## jobyjoby

rovopio said:


> Can I ask how much was the going price for old rs1 on eBay? Did you got the button version?
> Also... Better than your... that's GS1000 on your profile picture right?


 

 I got my pair for 550 usd shipped with all cables and adapters but no box. They are the buttoned version and from what i can tell they are not the pink drivers, but there isn't a serial number on them so my guess this lands them somewhere between the vintage B and classic A (also have the text almost all the way around the cups)? I'll post pix tomorrow. 
  
 So it's gone rs2e ----> gs1k -----> gs1k + rs1 
  
 The rs1 reminds me more of the rs2e and what I liked about them so much that it convinced me I needed some kind of "flagship" grado that I could afford (especially after I found out I could get a used gs1k here for what I paid at a store for the rs2e new. The gs1k is great, like in a lot of ways its everything I had ever wanted in a headphone and its just freaking cool looking. But there are some tracks it just can't do for me (others might go so far as to say whole "genres"). The rs1 with flats does these tracks justice and gets my head bobbing and my toes tapping where the gs1k ends up just sounding thin and distant. When I moved from the rs2e to the gs there was a slight disappointment because of how different their character was, definitely a "i'll get used to it" moment. that moment wouldn't of happened to me with the rs1. 
  
 Okay emotional appeals aside lets try my hand at some more concrete analysis:
  
 bass: rs1 gets a huge boost at the upper-mid bass registers while the gs1k chills way out at these levels and instead leaves room for a more subtle but very present lower end (really kinda weird sensation from a headphone for me to feel the bass in my bones without really feeling it in my head). Because of this I feel that the gs demands a very specific kind of intent and focus to really enjoy what makes it so great while the rs can go on your head anytime anywhere and make you listen to 4 or 5 (or 20) when you thought you were really only in the mood for 1. 
  
 mids: no contest, rs1 wins and this is what makes these instantly irreplaceable to me. I will never sell these headphones. I feel like my ears are taking these mids and knitting themselves a beautiful beautiful blanket with them and snuggling with their favorite pet dog (that they also made out of the mids coming out of these headphones).
  
 highs+soundstage: okay heres where the gs1k keeps me from putting it up on the for sale forum here right now. I'm putting highs and soundstage together here because they really go hand in hand with the gs. The fragile and airy treble on these and the way all the detail in the upper registers just dances through the huge space the gs provides is astounding to me. its like the sacrifices it makes in the mid bass and mid range in general is necessary for the treble to be able to move through this huge amount of air in this way. whereas the rs1 has the appropriate amount of treble to keep them from ever feeling dark in coloration but with all the other schiit happening on these headphones there is just no room for the highs to dance the way they do on the gs. Sparkly is a real good word for the gs.
  
 Back to some more nonsense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: The rs1 feels dirty while the gs1k feels delicate.
  
 okay I'm done.
  





 
  
 edit: I'm not exactly lookin to tap my feet and bob my head when I'm listening to morton subotnick or penderecki's threnody for the victims of hiroshima, heck the gs1k are killing it with philip glass right now! but they suck the life out of bohemian rhapsody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 edit edit: I would say that kayandjohn's analysis provided in his legendary 13 way four tier comparison is pretty spot on. I know he was using a gs1kE so I would say the only real difference (based on a few sessions comparing my gs1k with the e version at a shop) would be that to my ears the sound stage on the gs1k was bigger than the ps1ke and the gs1ke and that the bass/mids were more forward on the E version. I would also say the non e gs is more transparent than the e version.


----------



## bpcans

ruthieandjohn said:


> Oh, I am All Ready with pictures... even got my headphone stand at home!


 Sorry for your loss John, I know you'll miss her. Congrats on the new Bushmills,


----------



## jaywillin




----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




 Killer!
  
 Thanks


----------



## rovopio

jobyjoby said:


> edit edit: I would say that kayandjohn's analysis provided in his legendary 13 way four tier comparison is pretty spot on. I know he was using a gs1kE so I would say the only real difference (based on a few sessions comparing my gs1k with the e version at a shop) would be that to my ears the sound stage on the gs1k was bigger than the ps1ke and the gs1ke and that the bass/mids were more forward on the E version. I would also say the non e gs is more transparent than the e version.


 
 Which one is better / you like more at rendering female vocals, the rs2e or the rs1? also... how far is the difference in your opinion?


----------



## jobyjoby

rovopio said:


> Which one is better / you like more at rendering female vocals, the rs2e or the rs1? also... how far is the difference in your opinion?


 

 I'm going off memory here for the rs2e, so take it with a big grain of salt, but i think the rs2e was better for female vocals, more transparent, while vocals on the rs1 get a warmer coloration that i think is more flattering to male vocals.


----------



## Harry Manback

Am I mistaken, or did Grado tweet that the GH-1 is available tomorrow?


----------



## joseph69

harry manback said:


> Am I mistaken, or did Grado tweet that the GH-1 is available tomorrow?


 
 Hope your right!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

I heard that too!


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> I heard that too!


 
 I'm going to call Overture Audio tomorrow and see where my order status!
 Thanks guys!


----------



## hardbop

Do we know what the GH-1's are or where they will be available to purchase? 
  
 The only information in the tweet wad that they're limited and they go on sale tomorrow, right?


----------



## XLR8




----------



## wormsdriver

ok, I've been holding off on these, but what the hell, I'm READY to BUY!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I wish we knew more about the Heritage Series. If it's going to be like any of their other series, I would think it'll have at least another model in the works, right?


----------



## HPiper

I have been gone for a while, what is a GH-1


----------



## bpcans

wormsdriver said:


> ok, I've been holding off on these, but what the hell, I'm READY to BUY!:veryevil:
> 
> I wish we knew more about the Heritage Series. If it's going to be like any of their other series, I would think it'll have at least another model in the works, right?


 Worms, don't you think you might want to hear the GH-1's, or hear from somebody who has, before ponying up for a fancy looking SR series Grado HP with an 1/8" IPhone plug? Grado hysteria, don't you love it?


----------



## rovopio

GUYS!
  
 I just came from the Daily Deals thread. Amazon Warehouse is having a 15% discount for Prime member. there is a pair of rs1i at $500, so 15% will be $425. Is that a good deal or not on a rs1i?
 Never use Amazon Warehouse Deal before, how is it?
 Also... kindly remember that I don't live in the State so, can't return if the item turned out to be crap...


----------



## wormsdriver

bpcans said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > ok, I've been holding off on these, but what the hell, I'm READY to BUY!
> ...


 
 hehehe. I haven't ordered yet, so I guess I'm still on the fence. I'm more of a functional guy and buying it just because it's limited edition, doesn't really do it for me. Not to mention that I have never paid full retail on any Grado, or any other headphone for that matter, so I'm still on edge as my focus is more towards getting into speakers right now.
  
 I mean, for $650 I can buy a very nice 1970's marantz or pioneer receiver and maybe some vintage speakers also!


----------



## wormsdriver

rovopio said:


> GUYS!
> 
> I just came from the Daily Deals thread. Amazon Warehouse is having a 15% discount for Prime member. there is a pair of rs1i at $500, so 15% will be $425. Is that a good deal or not on a rs1i?
> Never use Amazon Warehouse Deal before, how is it?
> Also... kindly remember that I don't live in the State so, can't return if the item turned out to be crap...


 
 it has to be sold by Amazon Warehouse Deals.
  
 I just picked up a nice Omega headphone stand for $30 with Tax. Not great, but not bad either!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rovopio

Amazon ​ Making us buys things we don't need since 1995​


----------



## whirlwind

bpcans said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > ok, I've been holding off on these, but what the hell, I'm READY to BUY!
> ...


 
 Ha.....be nice bp


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> ok, I've been holding off on these, but what the hell, I'm READY to BUY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I am thinking the same thing, worms.....I can't imagine this is the end of the Heritage series....Grado is in it to make money and this new younger generation seems to be more aggressive at making new cans....at least it looks this way from my end......of course , I am wrong a lot.....just ask my wife


----------



## wormsdriver

bah! I am weak!!
  
 ...order placed through the Grado store, hope they ship 'em fast!
  
  
  
 I wanted to place the order through TTVJ, but the Paypal option wasn't available.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





>


----------



## wormsdriver

they definitely look like the Rs2 shorter cups...


----------



## Wildcatsare1

C





hardbop said:


> Do we know what the GH-1's are or where they will be available to purchase?
> 
> The only information in the tweet wad that they're limited and they go on sale tomorrow, right?




Call Todd at TTVJ, he has them.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

wormsdriver said:


> bah! I am weak!!
> 
> ...order placed through the Grado store, hope they ship 'em fast!
> 
> ...




If you call Todd you can pay him via PayPal.


----------



## gregorya

They have the GH1 at 4OurEars.net as well.
  
http://www.4ourears.net/gh1_p/4e-gh1.htm


----------



## wormsdriver

wildcatsare1 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > bah! I am weak!!
> ...


 
 yeah, I know, but I ABSOLUTELY HATE TALKING ON THE PHONE.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 4Ourears made it easy, plus I'm hoping since they are the official Grado store, they'll get them out faster!


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> I have been gone for a while, what is a GH-1


 
 The GH-1 (Grado Heritage) is a Limited Edition HP and the air chambers are made from an Oak tree from Brooklyn N.Y. instead of their usual Mahogany.
 It is supposed to sound in-between the RS2e/RS1e and retails for $650.00.
  
 EDIT: Apparently Grado had stated the GH-1 was supposed to be made from an Oak tree…in the specs for the GH-1 on Grados site it now says their made from Maple??? Sorry for the incorrect info.
  




  


wormsdriver said:


> I wanted to place the order through TTVJ, but the Paypal option wasn't available.


 


> If you call Todd you can pay him via PayPal.


 
 I just placed an order late last night for some TTVJ Flat Pads (again) and no issues paying with PayPal?


----------



## wormsdriver

^yeah. I've bought a few things from Todd (ps1000, ps500e, he500, hd700) and never had any problems before.


----------



## Harry Manback

Anyone know what comes in the box? Besides the headphones....


----------



## gregorya

Would it make sense to start a separate GH-1 thread, now that the product is shipping?


----------



## jobyjoby

Anyone here who preordered have an rs2e? Be interesting to hear a comparison!


----------



## joseph69

jobyjoby said:


> Anyone here who preordered have an rs2e? Be interesting to hear a comparison!


 
 Great question, especially considering the price differences between them.
 I may actually an RS2e too compare with the GH-1.


----------



## rovopio

wow. Grado released this the same day as Prime Day..


----------



## jaywillin

gh-1 pandemonium ,
 i wonder what the verdict will be ???


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Todd absolutely loves them, he highly recommends the GH-1, almost pulled the trigger on them yesterday. But Ya'll know what I am waiting for☺️.


----------



## jaywillin

wildcatsare1 said:


> Todd absolutely loves them, he highly recommends the GH-1, almost pulled the trigger on them yesterday. But Ya'll know what I am waiting for☺️.


----------



## pigmode

wildcatsare1 said:


> *Todd absolutely loves them*, he highly recommends the GH-1, almost pulled the trigger on them yesterday. But Ya'll know what I am waiting for☺️.


 
  
  
 That doesn't answer and in fact highlights the main question, of whether or not pre-RS-1e aficionados can actually love the GH-1.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Quote: 





bpcans said:


> Worms, don't you think you might want to hear the GH-1's, or hear from somebody who has, before ponying up for a fancy looking SR series Grado HP with an 1/8" IPhone plug? Grado hysteria, don't you love it?


 
 I'm safe.. I CAN'T buy a GH-1.  I blew my wad ("wad?"  HA, overexaggeration! - more like pocket lint) on another special edition Grado, the Bushmills X!


----------



## Harry Manback

wildcatsare1 said:


> Todd absolutely loves them, he highly recommends the GH-1, almost pulled the trigger on them yesterday. But Ya'll know what I am waiting for☺️.


 
 So, can you get a description of them from Todd?  Perhaps some unboxing photos?


----------



## donlin

Is TTVJ actually shipping them today?


----------



## hardbop

Do we know which drivers these will have?


----------



## hardbop

Here we go:
  
 http://www.gradolabs.com/headphones/limited-editions/item/42-gh1


----------



## Wildcatsare1

donlin said:


> Is TTVJ actually shipping them today?




Todd has listened to them and thinks they are fantastic headphones.


----------



## Amish

Bah...


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Did you guys notice the wood, maple, not oak

Here we go:

http://www.gradolabs.com/headphones/limited-editions/item/42-gh1


----------



## zazex

pigmode said:


> That doesn't answer and in fact highlights the main question, of whether or not pre-RS-1e aficionados can actually love the GH-1.


 
  
 I'm so taken with the 500e (and still with the RS1i) that
 I couldn't handle falling in love with another Grado headphone
 right now.


----------



## hardbop

Todd says he should be getting the GH1's within a week and will ship them out to us immediately.


----------



## Harry Manback

I'm disappointed.  The site says they just come with the gold plug adapter.  $650 for an RS-2e.  No extension, no cabled adapter, and probably the 1/8" termination.  
  
 Very disappointed.  I have them pre-ordered, but I may not even open the box.  Grado is pushing me to find another brand.  It's almost like they just don't care about us anymore.


----------



## GreenBow

hardbop said:


> Here we go:
> 
> http://www.gradolabs.com/headphones/limited-editions/item/42-gh1


 

 Oh that's gorgeous.


----------



## joseph69

hardbop said:


> Here we go:
> http://www.gradolabs.com/headphones/limited-editions/item/42-gh1


 
 Hmm, I thought they cut down an Oak tree?
 After reading the GH-1 specs on the Grado site above, they are stating that the air chambers are Maple?
 Did I misread something when the news first came out about the GH-1?


----------



## joseph69

harry manback said:


> No extension, no cabled adapter, and probably the 1/8" termination.


 
*They're terminated in 1/8"* *not 1/4" They come with a 6.5mm (1/4") adapter.*
 I personally think they should have came terminated in 1/4".


----------



## Harry Manback

Nope, it was an Oak to begin with.  Maybe it will be mahogany before all is said and done...


----------



## joseph69

harry manback said:


> Nope, it was an Oak to begin with.  Maybe it will be mahogany before all is said and done...


 
 Thanks, I thought I had read it was Oak…now its Maple??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I just hope they sound GREAT!!!


----------



## Todd

HI All,
  
 I have had the privilege to hear and use the GH-1 in my system now for about a week. They are very good - and here is a short review, comment on them from me
  

 Grado GH-1 Headphone       
 The Grado GH-1 headphone is the newest creation from Grado Labs. The first in the Grado Heritage series, the GH-1 is made from a maple tree cut down in Brooklyn, NY and purchased by John and his son Jonathan. Maple has long been an audiophile favorite wood of choice for its sonic qualities. And it not only looks very nice but also sounds great on the GH-1. The GH-1 is also a limited edition – you can only get some many ear cups out of one tree…
 The GH-1 comes with a black leather headband and the Grado L Cushions. It is terminated with a 1/8” mini jack on a 6 ft. cable with a supplied ¼” adapter. They are lightweight and comfortable. 
 But most importantly they sound very good. The bottom end is tight and delivers impact. Listening to Donald Fagen’s Morph The Cat shows off its bass capabilities. The bass is recorded deep and impactful with good definition and that shows up in the GH-1s.
 The mids are smooth and sweet. Vocals flow effortlessly – both male and female.  And the highs are detailed without being bright. There is no harsh in the GH-1 - instruments are easily singled out as are vocals – even in complex passages. 
 There is a lot to like about the GH-1! I can listen to these phones for hours comfortably and fatigue free. They look good, feel good and sound great. 
 Expect 50-100 hours of break in but I thought they were pretty darn good straight out of the box. 
 Grado Labs has made some great headphones over the years and the GH-1 will long be remembered as one of those that stand out as special. 
  
  
 Todd


----------



## joseph69

todd said:


> Todd


 
 Thanks for your impression on the GH-1!
 By any chance do you know if these were supposed to be originally made from an Oak tree, as I remember reading when the news of the GH-1 first came out?
 Thanks.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Thanks for your impression on the GH-1!
> By any chance do you know if these were supposed to be originally made from an Oak tree, as I remember reading when the news of the GH-1 first came out?
> Thanks.


 
 i thought it was maple from the beginning, but i haven't been following all that closely


----------



## GreenBow

I can't see anywhere to buy GH-1 from in the UK. You lucky USA folks.


----------



## jaywillin

well, i was sitting here , dowloading music, had jriver on shuffle, on all my files, and this stopped me dead in my tracks !  
  
  
 SMOKIN' !!!


----------



## hardbop

Thanks, Todd!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

todd said:


> HI All,
> 
> I have had the privilege to hear and use the GH-1 in my system now for about a week. They are very good - and here is a short review, comment on them from me
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the review of the GH-1, Todd, and thanks especially for the pointer to Donald Fagan's Morph The Cat."  Great for Grado listening of any model!


----------



## RivalDealer

ruthieandjohn said:


> I'm safe.. I CAN'T buy a GH-1.  I blew my wad ("wad?"  HA, overexaggeration! - more like pocket lint) on another special edition Grado, the Bushmills X!


 
 They are something really different though, if I had the wad _lint_ for those I would have been bidding too! I can imagine they will compliment the others nicely.
  
  


zazex said:


> I'm so taken with the 500e (and still with the RS1i) that
> I couldn't handle falling in love with another Grado headphone
> right now.


 
 New 500e owner here too and I love these about 40% more than my RS2e, can't take them off at the moment.


----------



## XLR8

An interesting headphone from Grado. 

Design wise its based on rs2 and material wise based on maple instead of oak. 
Driver wise and based on Todd's review (thnx but no thnx for the non email reply) the sound is akin to e series signature. 

I am sure it is a great headphone but am passing on this a tad disappointed.

Ps - if someone can post a picture of the drivers and if they protrude that would be appreciated. Tia.


----------



## RivalDealer

I expected the GS-1 to be very much like the RS series, I looked at it more of an enforcement to the Grado way, staying in the same place in Brooklyn, family business, small, etc. They seem to be proud of their heritage (and should be) and this headphone seems to be a reflection of that rather than something totally new.
  
 I could be totally wrong though! I won't get the chance to find out being in the UK anyway 
  
 Currently more than happy with what I have and don't see that changing in the near future really, I'm pretty minimalist preferring to have a couple of things I love than a lot of things I like.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

The GH-1 was originally announced, by Jonathan Grado at an interview on May 4, 2015... in the last 30 seconds of* this* 20-minute video.  He said it would be made from a tree in Sunset Park, Brooklyn, where Grado Labs is located.  
  
 in a memo June 8 to the dealers, Grado announced it and invited dealers to estimated their desired quantities and make orders within about 24 - 48 hours, again calling it "made from tree(s) in Brooklyn" without reference to type.
  
 Queries from at least one dealer (Overture Audio, Ann Arbor, MI) quickly elicted the info that they would be made of maple.
  
 Speculation about a week and a day ago on this thread wondered whether they were RS1e drivers enclosed in oak cups.
  
 Also, Bushmills X Grados are of oak.
  
 Perhaps these last two points created a confusion that the GH-1 were oak.
  
 But they are... maple.


----------



## XLR8

Courtesy of Grado


----------



## Harry Manback

Todd, how many vent holes if any?


----------



## bpcans

harry manback said:


> I'm disappointed.  The site says they just come with the gold plug adapter.  $650 for an RS-2e.  No extension, no cabled adapter, and probably the 1/8" termination.
> 
> Very disappointed.  I have them pre-ordered, but I may not even open the box.  Grado is pushing me to find another brand.  It's almost like they just don't care about us anymore.


*


joseph69 said:



They're terminated in 1/8" not 1/4" They come with a 6.5mm (1/4") adapter.
I personally think they should have came terminated in 1/4".
		
Click to expand...

* What did you guys expect? Smaller family owned companies like Grado in New York and faux "Made in the USA" small cap stock darlings like Shinola in Detroit do extensive market research to make their quarterly profit margins. Why do you think they're always asking if you'd like to complete short product familiarity surveys? If people come to believe that a good battery powered quartz movement watch that is kind of water resistant costs $1200 then that's what they'll charge. And if Grado feels they can charge almost $700, soon to be more I'm sure, for a repackaged stock HP that's been promoted with pics of two guys standing in front of a dead piece of wood then more power to them. As a small disclaimer I've got to say that I've ordered from TTVJ, and have been treated very well. But TTVJ is an authorised Grado dealer, what type of review would one expect from them concerning the GH-1? Just throwing doodoo at the wall guys.


----------



## XLR8

Did anyone else notice in that last picture the red drivers are not red or is there not enough light in that photo???


----------



## Wildcatsare1

bpcans said:


> *
> * What did you guys expect? Smaller family owned companies like Grado in New York and faux "Made in the USA" small cap stock darlings like Shinola in Detroit do extensive market research to make their quarterly profit margins. Why do you think they're always asking if you'd like to complete short product familiarity surveys? If people come to believe that a good battery powered quartz movement watch that is kind of water resistant costs $1200 then that's what they'll charge. And if Grado feels they can charge almost $700, soon to be more I'm sure, for a repackaged stock HP that's been promoted with pics of two guys standing in front of a dead piece of wood then more power to them. As a small disclaimer I've got to say that I've ordered from TTVJ, and have been treated very well. But TTVJ is an authorised Grado dealer, what type of review would one expect from them concerning the GH-1? Just throwing doodoo at the wall guys.




True Todd is a Grado Dealer, but the other truth is that he is an extremely honorable Man, with a very strong moral compass. I trust him implicitly, if he says the GH-1s sound great, I am very confident that they do. Not a fanboy, just know the man.


----------



## jaywillin

wildcatsare1 said:


> True Todd is a Grado Dealer, but the other truth is that he is an extremely honorable Man, with a very strong moral compass. I trust him implicitly, if he says the GH-1s sound great, I am very confident that they do. Not a fanboy, just know the man.


 
 +1
  
 that's been my experience as well


----------



## bpcans

wildcatsare1 said:


> True Todd is a Grado Dealer, but the other truth is that he is an extremely honorable Man, with a very strong moral compass. I trust him implicitly, if he says the GH-1s sound great, I am very confident that they do. Not a fanboy, just know the man.


For sure Wildcat about Todd's audio reputation. But can you imagine what manner of super high-end audiophile gear that's at his disposal for a HP audition? Enough to make a Sony earbud sound transcendent even if I'm a little left of being right.


----------



## Harry Manback

Well, I dont think its asking too much for the cable to be terminated in 1/4" plug. The extension cable and cabled adapter probably costs Grado another $15-20.

All told, they probably make about 80% profit at least.

They operate off of reputation and word of mouth. I've been hearing lots of negative words from mouths here. Just because I expect a good product for my dollar doesn't make me the bad guy. The competition is fierce. There are other great headphones to be had for $650.


----------



## whirlwind

harry manback said:


> Well, I dont think its asking too much for the cable to be terminated in 1/4" plug. The extension cable and cabled adapter probably costs Grado another $15-20.
> 
> All told, they probably make about 80% profit at least.
> 
> They operate off of reputation and word of mouth. I've been hearing lots of negative words from mouths here. Just because I expect a good product for my dollar doesn't make me the bad guy. The competition is fierce. There are other great headphones to be had for $650.


 
 I agree with you, but unfortunately, the days of Grado putting a 1/4" plug on anything but the flagships....are over


----------



## ruthieandjohn

whirlwind said:


> I agree with you, but unfortunately, the days of Grado putting a 1/4" plug on anything but the flagships....are over


 
 Maybe soon they will progress to 4 foot cables, thin cables, removable cables, and in-line Apple remotes.  Then maybe they will make the 1/8" plug have a skinny shoulder that will fit through the case of an iPhone.  Then (holding my breath) they will spiff up their appearance by putting an eye-catching logo on each ear, maybe a red "b" (for brooklyn, of course!) on a black background!


----------



## Harry Manback

My last post was harsh. I have a set of Grados because:

 - I like the retro style
 - I like to pull for David and not Goliath
 - I like how they sound

But, I don't like Grado so much under Jonathan. Not to sure that he knows what happens to the small company when they stop listening to their customers. I think Jonathan wants to morph retro into hipster, and screw over the loyal customers. It makes me kind of sad.

Ok, enough complaining from me. I'll try to look on the bright side of the situation.


----------



## donlin

xlr8 said:


> Courtesy of Grado




Amazing photos. Those round Grado earcups are so aesthetically pleasing. Still the best looking phones out there.


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with you, but unfortunately, the days of Grado putting a 1/4" plug on anything but the flagships....are over
> ...


 
 John, don't give them any ideas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...   though I would not be against removable cables once you get to the RS series.


----------



## HPiper

joseph69 said:


> The GH-1 (Grado Heritage) is a Limited Edition HP and the air chambers are made from an Oak tree from Brooklyn N.Y. instead of their usual Mahogany.
> It is supposed to sound in-between the RS2e/RS1e and retails for $650.00.
> 
> EDIT: Apparently Grado had stated the GH-1 was supposed to be made from an Oak tree…in the specs for the GH-1 on Grados site it now says their made from Maple??? Sorry for the incorrect info.
> ...


 
 Well while I fail to see the need for another headphone between an RS2e and RS1e ( How far can you keep splitting the same hair) I guess anything for a buck. I am still loving my Sr325e's and lusting over every GS1000e I see so nothing has changed much on my end. I read a little review/impression piece on the GS1k and RS2e and in passing he said he actually liked the GS1ki better than the e even though there were certain things the e did better. I guess what that means is that there isn't a huge difference between the two.


----------



## rovopio

wildcatsare1 said:


> True Todd is a Grado Dealer, but the other truth is that he is an extremely honorable Man, with a very strong moral compass. I trust him implicitly, if he says the GH-1s sound great, I am very confident that they do. Not a fanboy, just know the man.


 

 YEAP. His company returned my extra $2 of shipping when I ordered from them. Well it was Brian that deal with me, but still.
 Returned. 2. $.
 That's a far cry from the moron dealer I deal with. My next Grado headphone will likely be from TTVJ Audio, or Song Brothers, or I don't know, just not from said moron dealer.
  
 On that note, anybody here wants a mint rs2e? contact me and we can work out a deal, or check out.
  


harry manback said:


> My last post was harsh. I have a set of Grados because:
> 
> - I like the retro style
> - I like to pull for David and not Goliath
> ...


 
  
 May I ask screwing loyal customers how?
 Because they don't use the 6.5 termination anymore?


----------



## whirlwind

hpiper said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > The GH-1 (Grado Heritage) is a Limited Edition HP and the air chambers are made from an Oak tree from Brooklyn N.Y. instead of their usual Mahogany.
> ...


 
 I found that a little strange also.....a headphone between the RS1 and RS2.....I think it has mostly to do with it being a limited edition Grado  or  maybe something close to what the RS1e could have been


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i thought it was maple from the beginning, but i haven't been following all that closely


 
 I may just be wrong, but I thought that I read they were going to be made from an Oak tree.
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> The GH-1 was originally announced, by Jonathan Grado at an interview on May 4, 2015... in the last 30 seconds of* this* 20-minute video.  He said it would be made from a tree in Sunset Park, Brooklyn, where Grado Labs is located.
> 
> in a memo June 8 to the dealers, Grado announced it and invited dealers to estimated their desired quantities and make orders within about 24 - 48 hours, again calling it "made from tree(s) in Brooklyn" *without reference to type*.
> 
> ...


 
 Sounds reasonable to me.
 How do you like that "to"??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





jaywillin said:


> i thought it was maple from the beginning, but i haven't been following all that closely


 
  
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> The GH-1 was originally announced, by Jonathan Grado at an interview on May 4, 2015... in the last 30 seconds of* this* 20-minute video.  He said it would be made from a tree in Sunset Park, Brooklyn, where Grado Labs is located.
> 
> in a memo June 8 to the dealers, Grado announced it and invited dealers to estimated their desired quantities and make orders within about 24 - 48 hours, again calling it "made from tree(s) in Brooklyn" without reference to type.
> 
> ...


 
 Sounds good to me, thanks!
 BTW hows that "to" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


whirlwind said:


> I found that a little strange also.....a headphone between the RS1 and RS2.....*I think it has mostly to do with it being a limited edition Grado  or  maybe something close to what the RS1e could have been*


 
 I agree with this as well, which is why I ordered a pair, thinking they are what the RS1e was supposed too be.


----------



## Harry Manback

rovopio said:


> YEAP. His company returned my extra $2 of shipping when I ordered from them. Well it was Brian that deal with me, but still.
> Returned. 2. $.
> That's a far cry from the moron dealer I deal with. My next Grado headphone will likely be from TTVJ Audio, or Song Brothers, or I don't know, just not from said moron dealer.
> 
> ...




No, for charging $650 for an RS2e with special "Brooklyn" wood. I guess I am steamed because I really, really want a wood Grado that sounds good. I tried the RS1e, and I think it sounded very bad. I also tried the Gs1000e, same story. I dont want to "settle" for a 2nd tier headphone if I'm paying $650.

The Gh1 has plastic gimbals, shallow cups, probably same cable as rs2e, and is terminated in a plug I will have to use an adapter on about half the time. Why is this higher than the Bushmills? They were distinctive, and probably required special manufacturing processes. The gh1 is just an rs2e with a different species of wood. Its frustrating. I want to love them, but they keep screwing up.

Ok, back to being positive again.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> I may just be wrong, but I thought that I read they were going to be made from an Oak tree.
> 
> Sounds reasonable *to* me.
> How do you like that "to"???
> ...


 
 Yup, the "to" looks really good.  But now how can we detect that the ransom note came from you? ("If you want to see your PS1000 again, bring $1,700 in small bills *too* the stripped maple tree full of holes outside Grado Labs!")


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Yup, the "to" looks really good.  But now how can we detect that the ransom note came from you? ("If you want to see your PS1000 again, bring $1,700 in small bills *too* the stripped maple tree full of holes outside Grado Labs!")


 
 Can I bring along some friends when I make the drop off?
 I only use the word TOO when I'm stressing a point…this is correct, no?


----------



## ruthieandjohn




----------



## DarthFader

ruthieandjohn said:


>


 

 I love that there's an entire website dedicated to this grammatical quagmire and making worksheets on it!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

ruthieandjohn said:


>




Ooh, ooh Dr. John, English Professor, aren't too and also interchangeable, hence the rule for its use? Can I get extra credit?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

darthfader said:


> I love that there's an entire website dedicated to this grammatical quagmire and making worksheets on it!


 
 I suspect they pronounce it "toot toot wooo" too* obfuscate its purpose (look at the web address... it COULD be pronounced that way!)
  
 ____
 *  Did you see that "too," joseph69?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wildcatsare1 said:


> Ooh, ooh Dr. John, English Professor, aren't too and also interchangeable, hence the rule for its use? Can I get extra credit?


 
 You have too be sure too pronounce "to" and "too" (and "two") differently since people cannot see you spell when you speak.  Unless you give this too them:


----------



## Wildcatsare1

This too:

Secondly, too means excessively when it precedes an adjective or adverb. The confusion between to, too, and two occurs because the three words are pronounced identically. If you're able to replace the word with "also" or "excessively/too much," use too. If the word is a number, use two.


----------



## zazex

harry manback said:


> Well, I dont think its asking too much for the cable to be terminated in 1/4" plug. The extension cable and cabled adapter probably costs Grado another $15-20.
> 
> All told, they probably make about 80% profit at least.
> 
> *They operate off of reputation and word of mouth.* I've been hearing lots of negative words from mouths here. Just because I expect a good product for my dollar doesn't make me the bad guy. The competition is fierce. There are other great headphones to be had for $650.


 
*They operate off of reputation and word of mouth...and because they make great (and unique sounding) headphones.*
*If the product wasn't outstanding, they wouldn't enjoy the worldwide success that they do.*


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


>


 
 1- to
 2- to
 3- too
 4- to
 5- too
 6- too
 7- two
 8- two
 9- two
 I believe I scored a 100.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

joseph69 said:


> 1- to
> 2- to
> 3- too
> 4- to
> ...




Brown Nose


----------



## gregorya

joseph69 said:


> 1- to
> 2- to
> 3- too
> 4- to
> ...




I did to...


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> hpiper said:
> 
> 
> > Well while I fail to see the need for another headphone between an RS2e and RS1e ( How far can you keep splitting the same hair) I guess anything for a buck. I am still loving my Sr325e's and lusting over every GS1000e I see so nothing has changed much on my end. I read a little review/impression piece on the GS1k and RS2e and in passing he said he actually liked the GS1ki better than the e even though there were certain things the e did better. I guess what that means is that there isn't a huge difference between the two.
> ...


 






 fingers crossed!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

whirlwind said:


> John, don't give them any ideas  ...   though I would not be against removable cables once you get to the RS series.



Oh I was being good... I didn't even mention celebrity endorsers (Sergio Marchionne (FIAT CEO)?) or Superbowl commercials!


----------



## Unchi

Grado said, "It's a driver we've tuned specifically for the GH1. No correlation to any existing Grado."
  
 Hell yeah!


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> Brown Nose


 
 I also sent John an apple!


----------



## fjrabon

people are out here THAT upset about 1/8" / 1/4" plugs?  
  
 It's a 32 ohm driver such that it's portable device drivable, and 1/8" to 1/4" converters are WAY easier to deal with than the reverse.  In this day and age it seems like a virtual no brainer to me.  Heck, in fact more and more amps are actually going to 1/8" inputs these days.


----------



## Eric510

So uh, guys... I'm picking up my GH-1's at 11am tomorrow from Grado's Staten Island warehouse. :-D
Can't wait!


----------



## wormsdriver

eric510 said:


> So uh, guys... I'm picking up my GH-1's at 11am tomorrow from Grado's Staten Island warehouse. :-D
> Can't wait!



sweet! Hopefully, mine will be here by Monday!


----------



## wormsdriver

fjrabon said:


> people are out here THAT upset about 1/8" / 1/4" plugs?
> 
> It's a 32 ohm driver such that it's portable device drivable, and 1/8" to 1/4" converters are WAY easier to deal with than the reverse.  In this day and age it seems like a virtual no brainer to me.  Heck, in fact more and more amps are actually going to 1/8" inputs these days.




It's great for the Sr series, once you hit the Rs series, I think most would consider these for home use and not really for commuting and such. Not to mention the very thick cable and the 1/8 jack itself is not very portable friendly.


Either way, it's not something I would get very upset about.


----------



## joseph69

fjrabon said:


> people are out here THAT upset about 1/8" / 1/4" plugs?
> 
> It's a 32 ohm driver such that it's portable device drivable, and 1/8" to 1/4" converters are WAY easier to deal with than the reverse.  In this day and age it seems like a virtual no brainer to me.  Heck, in fact more and more amps are actually going to 1/8" inputs these days.


 
 I'm not upset with the 1/8" plug…its just that these IMO are home use HP's being they are wood and cost $650.00, I think they should have a 1/4" termination, thats all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 And besides cell phones/iPods/computers/portable amps, I really don't see many in home amps coming with 1/8" outputs.
  


eric510 said:


> So uh, guys... I'm picking up my GH-1's at 11am tomorrow from Grado's Staten Island warehouse. :-D
> Can't wait!


 
 So Grado really does have a warehouse in S.I.
 Congratulations, can't wait to hear your impressions.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

joseph69 said:


> I also sent John an apple!




Well, I waxed his Fiat


----------



## CH23

beez said:


> wow i cant believe a grado bushmills went for $1k. thats crazy to me. especially when i'm pretty sure there's still an sr200 with hp1k drivers on the for sale forum for half of that




I got my PS1000 for that price. Amazing, and ridiculous.


----------



## Harry Manback

fjrabon said:


> people are out here THAT upset about 1/8" / 1/4" plugs?
> 
> It's a 32 ohm driver such that it's portable device drivable, and 1/8" to 1/4" converters are WAY easier to deal with than the reverse.  In this day and age it seems like a virtual no brainer to me.  Heck, in fact more and more amps are actually going to 1/8" inputs these days.




Grado plugs are not cell phone friendly, at least not with most cases. If I amgoing to have to mod the plug, I'd rather it be the one on the cabled adapter.


----------



## wormsdriver

Btw, for you guys with the e series Grados that need a cell phone friendly adapter, Shure makes an adapter especially for this. It works very well...http://www.headphone.com/products/shure-9-inch-cable-adapter


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

harry manback said:


> Grado plugs are not cell phone friendly, at least not with most cases. If I amgoing to have to mod the plug, I'd rather it be the one on the cabled adapter.


I have a 6.5 to 3.5 plug that has Sony branding on it, the tip is small enough to fit on my iPhone. The sound quality is, ofc, unchanged from the official Grado one. The Grado one looks greater though. Consistency ftw


----------



## Eric510

I'm not too bummed about the 1/8" jack either, honestly. I work from home, and have a portable rig near my computer that I use during the day. I have my schiit stack and my lounge chair on the other side of the apartment for when I'm doing some serious listening (w/ my lcd-2's and/or GS1Ke's) but... I think my GH-1's will be my new working cans.


----------



## Eric510

joseph69 said:


> I'm not upset with the 1/8" plug…its just that these IMO are home use HP's being they are wood and cost $650.00, I think they should have a 1/4" termination, thats all.
> And besides cell phones/iPods/computers/portable amps, I really don't see many in home amps coming with 1/8" outputs.
> 
> So Grado really does have a warehouse in S.I.
> Congratulations, can't wait to hear your impressions.



Ya dude. I've been emailing with Richard Grado and he extended the invite to head to the warehouse to pick up my order. For the first time in my life, growing up in Staten Island has paid off.


----------



## Harry Manback

wormsdriver said:


> Btw, for you guys with the e series Grados that need a cell phone friendly adapter, Shure makes an adapter especially for this. It works very well...http://www.headphone.com/products/shure-9-inch-cable-adapter




I use the one that CAME WITH my Amperiors. 
Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## JamesBr

eric510 said:


> I'm not too bummed about the 1/8" jack either, honestly. I work from home, and have a portable rig near my computer that I use during the day. I have my schiit stack and my lounge chair on the other side of the apartment for when I'm doing some serious listening (w/ my lcd-2's and/or GS1Ke's) but... I think my GH-1's will be my new working cans.


 
  
 Brooklyne tree yaw not cans


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> *It's great for the Sr series, once you hit the Rs series, I think most would consider these for home use and not really for commuting and such.* Not to mention the very thick cable and the 1/8 jack itself is not very portable friendly.
> Either way, it's not something I would get very upset about.


 
 +1000
 My point exactly!


----------



## wormsdriver

eric510 said:


> I'm not too bummed about the 1/8" jack either, honestly. I work from home, and have a portable rig near my computer that I use during the day. I have my schiit stack and my lounge chair on the other side of the apartment for when I'm doing some serious listening (w/ my lcd-2's and/or GS1Ke's) but... I think my GH-1's will be my new working cans.




Same here. I see these as my work/everyday day cans.


What sucks is that I'll have to use the 1/4" adapter to use with the Hugo, since the normal 1/8" Grado jacks don't fit!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wildcatsare1 said:


> Well, I waxed his Fiat


 
 Yes, today, right after I washed it.  YAY!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> I also sent John an apple!


 
 Awwww, you shouldn't have.
  
 But since you did, I am watching my mail gratefully for...
  

  
 an APPLE!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

ruthieandjohn said:


> Awwww, you shouldn't have.
> 
> But since you did, I am watching my mail gratefully for...
> 
> ...




No John don't do it, he sent the one from Sleeping Beauty.....dun dun daaaa....... (Ok, I have Daughters, what can I say).


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Awwww, you shouldn't have.
> But since you did, I am watching my mail gratefully for...
> an APPLE!


 
 It should be there sometime, when...I don't know?
  


wildcatsare1 said:


> No John don't do it, he sent the one from Sleeping Beauty.....dun dun daaaa....... (Ok, I have Daughters, what can I say).


 
 Go ahead John, eat the delicious apple!


----------



## wormsdriver

http://blog.gradolabs.com/grado-gh1/


----------



## TheDreamthinker

wormsdriver said:


> http://blog.gradolabs.com/grado-gh1/


 
  
 Just wanted to post the exact same thing...
  

  
 Ok, we know they use this special kind of wood for their new GH1.
  
 Now the question, what is the driver inside? And how much are they.
 Closest relative?


----------



## joseph69

thedreamthinker said:


> Just wanted to post the exact same thing...
> Ok, we know they use this special kind of wood for their new GH1.
> Now the question, what is the driver inside? And how much are they.
> *Closest relative?*


 
 They're supposed to be between the RS2e/RS1e.
 I know one H-F Member is picking his GH-1 up today, so hopefully we get some initial impressions later.


----------



## donlin

Does anybody know when dealers will actually start shipping them?


----------



## Eric510

Just picked up my GH-1's! driving home now and will post impressions ASAP. 
I tried them out in the 4ourears office, and my initial impressions are that they sound pretty dang good! The low end is impressive right out of the box. Only listened to like half a song to make sure they worked so... Don't really have much more to report. Oh, and the headband is a bit different then were accustomed too. More padding and totally comfy. the cans themselves are beautiful. I'll post pictures in a bit.


----------



## jaywillin

eric510 said:


> Just picked up my GH-1's! driving home now and will post impressions ASAP.
> I tried them out in the 4ourears office, and my initial impressions are that they sound pretty dang good! The low end is impressive right out of the box. Only listened to like half a song to make sure they worked so... Don't really have much more to report. Oh, and the headband is a bit different then were accustomed too. More padding and totally comfy. the cans themselves are beautiful. I'll post pictures in a bit.


----------



## Boss429

eric510 said:


> Just picked up my GH-1's! driving home now and will post impressions ASAP.
> I tried them out in the 4ourears office, and my initial impressions are that they sound pretty dang good! The low end is impressive right out of the box. Only listened to like half a song to make sure they worked so... Don't really have much more to report. Oh, and the headband is a bit different then were accustomed too. More padding and totally comfy. the cans themselves are beautiful. I'll post pictures in a bit.


 
  
 Congrats man!!! Cant wait to hear your impressions!!!


----------



## Oteil

jaywillin said:


>


 
 This.


----------



## GreenBow

eric510 said:


> Just picked up my GH-1's! ....





> .... I'll post pictures in a bit.


 
 I am looking forward to this. I hope they rock for you. It's exciting even though I won't be getting any.


----------



## donlin

Just ordered a pair with Saturday delivery.


----------



## Harry Manback

eric510 said:


> Just picked up my GH-1's! driving home now and will post impressions ASAP.
> I tried them out in the 4ourears office, and my initial impressions are that they sound pretty dang good! The low end is impressive right out of the box. Only listened to like half a song to make sure they worked so... Don't really have much more to report. Oh, and the headband is a bit different then were accustomed too. More padding and totally comfy. the cans themselves are beautiful. I'll post pictures in a bit.


 
  
 That is really good to hear.  Please post lots of photos if you don't mind.  I am curious about the number of vent holes they opened, and how they compare to your GS1000e.


----------



## HeavenNotes

My first Grados


----------



## Eric510

Still putting these through their paces but... figured I'd drop some photos into the thread while I try and gather my thoughts on these. I'm only running them through my AK120 right now so, once I've had a chance to run them through my desktop rig I'll have a better idea of what they can really do.
  
 So far though... I'm pretty impressed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Take that with a grain of salt as I've never managed to try the RS1/RS2. I'll try and do some A/Bing with my GS1Ke's in a bit once I finish up some work.


----------



## Eric510

Also, I tried to get a shot of the head band in such a way that you can see the extra strip of leather they put on there. The headphones are incredibly light, but coupled with the added leather on the headband and.... think these are the most comfy grado's I've ever worn. O_O


----------



## zazex

joseph69 said:


> I also sent John an apple!


 
  
 Good idea, maybe I'll send him some maple syrup...


----------



## jaywillin

heavennotes said:


> My first Grados


 
 nice ! 
 the 125 is one of the two i haven't had, it and the rs2
 lets us know how you like it !


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> hehehe. I haven't ordered yet, so I guess I'm still on the fence. I'm more of a functional guy and buying it just because it's limited edition, doesn't really do it for me. Not to mention that I have never paid full retail on any Grado, or any other headphone for that matter, so I'm still on edge as my focus is more towards getting into speakers right now.
> 
> I mean, for $650 I can buy a very nice 1970's marantz or pioneer receiver and maybe some vintage speakers also!


 
  
 Hey worms, I'm catching up on some of the posts that I've missed over the last few days. Anyway, as you probably know, I have a weak spot for vintage gear from the 70s. I currently have a Marantz 2220B, and a 2226B.
  
 I'm currentlly looking for one to put one in my bedroom, (I'm nuts, I know), and I'm hesitating between the 1060, and 1070 int amps, and a 2230 reciever. They say that the 1060 is like a 2230, but without a tuner. I'm only going to use with headphones, so power output is irrelevant.
  
 I would like to have your opinion on the model above, and if you have a suggestion for me.
  
 Oh!, and, wich vintage speakers, do you like.? I like Celestion, namely the Ditton 26 and 33.


----------



## joseph69

donlin said:


> Does anybody know when dealers will actually start shipping them?


 
 They started shipping a few days ago…I'll receive mine this coming Tuesday!


----------



## stacker45

eric510 said:


> Still putting these through their paces but... figured I'd drop some photos into the thread while I try and gather my thoughts on these. I'm only running them through my AK120 right now so, once I've had a chance to run them through my desktop rig I'll have a better idea of what they can really do.
> 
> So far though... I'm pretty impressed.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Congrats, I have to admit that I would've preferred a tan headband though.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> They started shipping a few days ago…I'll receive mine this coming Tuesday!


 
  
 I haven't heard anything from TTVJ, regarding my GH-1. Who did you order yours from, Joseph?.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I haven't heard anything from TTVJ, regarding my GH-1. Who did you order yours from, Joseph?.


 
 I ordered mine from Overture Audio, and they called me this afternoon and told me they're shipped mine out (as we were speaking) and to expect my GH-1 delivery this Tuesday.


----------



## XLR8

Hey Eric510,
Congratz on the GH1.  
Just want to confirm with you no protrusion on the drivers on the ear side, are they flush with wood housing? 
Also can see the red painted drivers with black blob  

Enjoy them...
Edit :Joseph can't wait to read your thoughts opinions and comparisons


----------



## jaywillin

my ms2's are back home after taking a little trip, so glad to have them back, listening to zeppelin's  "celebration day"


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> I ordered mine from Overture Audio, and they called me this afternoon and told me they're shipped mine out (as we were speaking) and to expect my GH-1 delivery this Tuesday.


 
 CRAP!  I wanted to run down and try to listen to them, unbeknownst to you joseph69, before they sent them out!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

joseph69 said:


> They're supposed to be between the *RS2e/RS1e.*
> I know one H-F Member is picking his GH-1 up today, so hopefully we get some initial impressions later.


 
 Interesting thanks.
 Looking forward to more impressions.
 Is there any info about the drivers floating around? Same driver as in the RS2e?
  
 Also would love to read some comparisons, especially with the GS1000i/e.




  
 Every time Grado announces something new, its worth a celebration.


----------



## Eric510

stacker45 said:


> Congrats, I have to admit that I would've preferred a tan headband though.


 

 Initially, I thought I'd prefer the tan band also but... The wood is VERY light in color. Not sure it would've matched well with the GS1Ke band.


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> Hey Eric510,
> Congratz on the GH1.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, I can't wait to hear them…after some burn-in I'll post my impressions.
  


jaywillin said:


> my ms2's are back home after taking a little trip, so glad to have them back, listening to zeppelin's  "celebration day"


 
 Glad their back, but where were they? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


ruthieandjohn said:


> CRAP!  I wanted to run down and try to listen to them, unbeknownst to you joseph69, before they sent them out!


 
 I asked Tom at OA if he had the chance to demo them, but he said they didn't get a pair for the store to demo. By all means if you would have gotten there before they shipped you would have been more than welcome to hear them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


ruthieandjohn said:


> CRAP!  I wanted to run down and try to listen to them, unbeknownst to you joseph69, before they sent them out!


 
By all means you would have been more than welcome to hear mine before they shipped. 




 I asked Tom at OA if he heard them, but he said the store didn't get a demo pair, they only too orders.
  


thedreamthinker said:


> Interesting thanks.
> Looking forward to more impressions.
> Is there any info about the drivers floating around? Same driver as in the RS2e?
> 
> ...


 
 I have no idea about the drivers, but from the photos that @Eric510posted I can see the drivers are flush with the cups.
  


eric510 said:


> Initially, I thought I'd prefer the tan band also but... The wood is VERY light in color. Not sure it would've matched well with the GS1Ke band.


 
 Congratulations on the GH-1's…hope you enjoy them, and I'm looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## Eric510

So... having spent a bit more time with them, having run them on my desktop rig, and having compared them to my GS1Ke's... I think we've got a winner here. 
 I need to preface this by saying that I've only got my old SR80's and GS1Ke's to compare these to. That being said, to me, these feel like a lighter, leaner GS1Ke. The highs are beautiful, the mids are classic Grado, and low end is surprisingly satisfying (Grado low end has always left me a bit wanting, generally).
  
 I leave the real impressions to the regulars of this thread... I've never been one for posting impressions - though I love reading everyone else's... I just can't articular what I'm hearing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But as I said before... I'm liking what I'm hearing. A lot.


----------



## HeavenNotes

jaywillin said:


> nice !
> the 125 is one of the two i haven't had, it and the rs2
> lets us know how you like it !




I'm in love with Grado sound. Crispy, clean and open. 

I have found this:

Rock and Jazz fussion sounds superb with S cushion modded (red) amped or direct from my Ipad3.

Jazz voices are very close with L cushion. 

It is not for classic or folk.

Grado 125e sound is warmer and bright at the same time. It what I have being looking in a headphone.

Sennheiser HD 650 for classic and opera. 

I just order a case because they look very fragile.

This is not an analitical sound. One thing is true I'm enjoying today more my music (I'm Jazz fussion fan) with this can.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Yeah, I can't wait to hear them…after some burn-in I'll post my impressions.
> 
> *Glad their back, but where were they? *
> 
> ...


 
 kayandjohn and i did a little temporary trade for a few days, i got to hear his senn hd598 , very nice


----------



## Eric510

xlr8 said:


> Hey Eric510,
> Congratz on the GH1.
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yep, they're flush - no protrusions.


----------



## jaywillin

heavennotes said:


> I'm in love with Grado sound. Crispy, clean and open.
> 
> I have found this:
> 
> ...


 
 they really aren't that fragile, though a case is always nice, and safer
  
 yeah, i agree as most here will, grado's aren't analytical , they connect emotionally to the music, they have soul !


----------



## XLR8

eric510 said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Eric510,
> ...


 

 Many thanks bro 
  
 Looks like if anything this new model is akin to RS2's sound signature not the RS1's.
 Here is my RS2i and Eric510's GH1.
 If so the sound signature will be excellent all around..
  
 I will be curious a comparison between RS2e and GH1 where possibly only the maple would be the difference in sound(minor??).
  
 Here is Eric's cup depth followed by my RS2i's
 Looking closely reveals a slightly larger diameter outer cup on the vent side.
 Interesting...Can anyone post a photo of RS2e side profile?
 Tia.


----------



## stacker45

eric510 said:


> Initially, I thought I'd prefer the tan band also but... The wood is VERY light in color. Not sure it would've matched well with the GS1Ke band.


 
  
 In my opinion, the leather doesn't have to match the wood, for it to look nice.
  
 The Bushmills's earcups are light colored too, and they look great, with their tan headbands.
  
 Speaking of the Bushmills, you were saying that the GH-1 had more padding in the headbands, who knows, maybe Grado still had some leftover Bushmills headbands. John might want to chime in, and confirm that I'm not hallucinating this, after all, my meds are pretty strong, so...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You seem to be enjoying your GH-1, so I'm hoping to hear from TTVJ in a not so distant future.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> kayandjohn and i did a little temporary trade for a few days, i got to hear his senn hd598 , very nice


 
 Oh, OK, I thought something was wrong with them…glad to hear there's nothing wrong, enjoy!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> I asked Tom at OA if he had the chance to demo them, but he said they didn't get a pair for the store to demo. By all means if you would have gotten there before they shipped you would have been more than welcome to hear them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I talked with Tom at OA (Overture Audio)... he said that all of their GH-1s were preordered, and they sent them out unopened, as they did not want to degrade their value by causing them to be "open box."  Hence, no chance for them (or me) to demo on their way out the door.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> I talked with Tom at OA (Overture Audio)... he said that all of their GH-1s were preordered, and they sent them out unopened, as they did not want to degrade their value by causing them to be "open box."  Hence, no chance for them (or me) to demo on their way out the door.


 
   Did you receive the Bushmills yet?
 If so, how do you like them?


----------



## wormsdriver

xlr8 said:


> eric510 said:
> 
> 
> > xlr8 said:
> ...




The reason is that the GH-1 probably have the 44mm drivers like the ps500e.


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > hehehe. I haven't ordered yet, so I guess I'm still on the fence. I'm more of a functional guy and buying it just because it's limited edition, doesn't really do it for me. Not to mention that I have never paid full retail on any Grado, or any other headphone for that matter, so I'm still on edge as my focus is more towards getting into speakers right now.
> ...



my opinion is that those Marantz receivers are beautiful! Haha, sorry buddy, I'm a total noob when it comes to this. I recently moved into a new house and now have a bit more space where I can start looking at speakers!

I still haven't set up my headphone gear since I moved in almost 2 months ago, so I'm looking forward to that. I'm setting up shop in a small room, so I'm looking at bookshelf speakers for that room, but I also want a full blown, balls out, vintage setup. I'm mainly looking at Marantz, but now I'm also leaning towards Pioneer. Jus t absolutely beautiful stuff imo, stunning!


----------



## GreenBow

For vintage set-up, if you can find one, it might be worth you auditioning a Tanberg TR-200, (amplifier, FM receiver).


----------



## HPiper

gregorya said:


> I did to...


 
 I copied them so I got 100 also two


----------



## jobyjoby

I know I'm s'posed to wait till saturday morning to post these but what the schiit!


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> I copied them so I got 100 also two


 
 That's a good one!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Did you receive the Bushmills yet?
> If so, how do you like them?


 
 No, they are coming from Russia, and the eBay ad right up front notified that it would take at least 13 days.  Soonest expected delivery is by Aug. 1; latest about 2 weeks after that (e.g., Aug 14).
  
 But unlike before, this time I DO have a tracking number, and they HAVE left, and they ARE on the way.


----------



## donlin




----------



## ruthieandjohn

xlr8 said:


> .
> Interesting...Can anyone post a photo of RS2e side profile?
> Tia.


 

  
 My RS2e cup.


----------



## jobyjoby

ruthieandjohn said:


> No, they are coming from Russia, and the eBay ad right up front notified that it would take at least 13 days.  Soonest expected delivery is by Aug. 1; latest about 2 weeks after that (e.g., Aug 14).
> 
> But unlike before, this time I DO have a tracking number, and they HAVE left, and they ARE on the way.




My gs1k came from the Ukraine and I have to admit I was pretty ****ing anxious about what state they'd be in when they got here, but all my stress was for not! The universe wants you to have these headphones!


----------



## Zuqi

donlin said:


>


 
 Nice


----------



## HPiper

Where would you rank the GS1ke relative to the rest of the $500 and up Grado's


----------



## jaywillin

of all the ones i've had, i'd rank it #1, at least it is to me


----------



## jaywillin

a little blues in the afternoon


----------



## stacker45

donlin said:


>


 
  
 That is one stunning ''special edition'' cardboard box.


----------



## Eric510

stacker45 said:


> That is one stunning ''special edition'' cardboard box.



Agreed. I was hoping for a bit more as well. :/ But hey... At least it didn't come in the same tired pizza box we're all accustomed to.


----------



## XLR8

ruthieandjohn said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...




Thanks for posting this. 
From what i can see even the rs2e follows the rs2i in cup design. 
The GH1 still has that outer circumference lip over the rs2 series by about 5mm.


----------



## XLR8

donlin said:


>




Can you plz elaborate what is included in that cardboard box? 
Extension cable, adapter?


----------



## donlin

stacker45 said:


> That is one stunning ''special edition'' cardboard box.




The box may be nothing special but my first impressions of the phones are. These may prove to be exactly what I've been hoping for.


----------



## donlin

xlr8 said:


> Can you plz elaborate what is included in that cardboard box?
> Extension cable, adapter?




The only thing in the box besides the phones is the insert card shown in the photo.


----------



## donlin

Sorry, I should have also mentioned that the typical 1/8 to 1/4 adapter is included.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> That is one stunning ''special edition'' cardboard box.


 
 Your not kidding!
 I was hoping for something a bit nicer being it is a Limited Edition, but not a big deal.
  


donlin said:


> The box may be nothing special but my first impressions of the phones are. These may prove to be exactly what I've been hoping for.


 
 Great, I can't wait to hear mine!


----------



## donlin

IMO these are absolutely the best looking headphones yet. As others have mentioned, the headband leather is much higher quality, softer with more grain visible. The wood has a great smell too. The thing that is really exciting for me is that they sound excellent with flat pads.


----------



## ruhenheiM

ruthieandjohn said:


> This purchase of the Grado Bushmills X is particularly special to me.  My wife (the "Kay" of kayandjohn), a scholar in Irish literature with emphasis on William Butler Yeats, spent 6 years at the Yeats Summer School, Sligo, Ireland, where she took courses from the likes of Seamus Heaney, who later won the Nobel Prize in literature.  She taught me the love of all things Irish (including Irish whiskey, such as Bushmills).  She later guided me through Ireland in her own special tour, even introducing me to the family she stayed with those six years at the Yeats Summer School.
> 
> My wife passed away on June 24, just 18 days ago.  She had begun to tolerate, if not appreciate, my headphone hobby in the last days of her long illness (I have several recent treasured photos of her wearing, unwillingly but with grace, my HD 800s, PS1000s, and GS1000s), and so the purchase of Irish-themed headphones of my favorite brand is really in her memory.  Her memorial service includes a reception at Ann Arbor's Irish pub, commemorating her infection of at least 2,000 students of all things Irish.
> 
> I cannot imagine a more fitting purchase.


 

 respect


----------



## joseph69

donlin said:


> IMO these are absolutely the best looking headphones yet. As others have mentioned, the headband leather is much higher quality, softer with more grain visible. The wood has a great smell too. The thing that is really exciting for me is that they sound excellent with flat pads.


 
 Great, yesterday I received my TTVJ Flat Pads so I'll try them when I get the GH-1's!


----------



## donlin

joseph69 said:


> Great, yesterday I received my TTVJ Flat Pads so I'll try them when I get the GH-1's!



I just ordered a couple new pairs of flat pads too, in anticipation of getting the GH-1's. I tried them with my PS-500e's but they didn't sound quite right.


----------



## beez

donlin said:


> I just ordered a couple new pairs of flat pads too, in anticipation of getting the GH-1's. I tried them with my PS-500e's but they didn't sound quite right.




you gotta give them a week. you'll never go back. flats are the only true grado pad. admittedly ive never heard the ps500 but i own sr325 and sr200 both with hp1k drivers, rs1i, ms1, sr325, magnum v5, and multiple sr60.

 i firmly believe if youve never used flats ypuve never heard a grado

cheers


----------



## ruhenheiM

damn it!!! do i keep it or...???


----------



## donlin

beez said:


> you gotta give them a week. you'll never go back. flats are the only true grado pad. admittedly ive never heard the ps500 but i own sr325 and sr200 both with hp1k drivers, rs1i, ms1, sr325, magnum v5, and multiple sr60.
> 
> i firmly believe if youve never used flats ypuve never heard a grado
> 
> cheers




You don't need to convince me. I've had Grados with flats going back to 1991 with my HP-2's and the original RS-1's from 1995. I've never liked the bowls on any models which is the main reason I drifted away from Grados in recent years. My hope was that the GH-1 would work as if it was made for flats and it does all the way. My PS-500e's will probably be going up for sale very soon.


----------



## beez

donlin said:


> You don't need to convince me. I've had Grados with flats going back to 1991 with my HP-2's and the original RS-1's from 1995. I've never liked the bowls on any models which is the main reason I drifted away from Grados in recent years. My hope was that the GH-1 would work as if it was made for flats and it does all the way. My PS-500e's will probably be going up for sale very soon.




thats awesome. do you like the gh1 that much? ive been trying to hold myself back because i feel like i dont need them at the cost but they are so damn tempting...


----------



## donlin

beez said:


> thats awesome. do you like the gh1 that much? ive been trying to hold myself back because i feel like i dont need them at the cost but they are so damn tempting...




If you like the flat pad sound, I can't recommend them enough. Keep in mind I've only had them for a day but they are so good, it's not just the excitement of a new toy speaking. I've periodically tried various versions of the RS-1 hoping I could regain that classic sound that I missed so much. While they were always better with flats than bowls, you could tell they weren't designed around bowls because of overweight bass, muffled treble, etc. I recently tried an RS-1e which was really terrible so I returned it. I should add that the Cary amp I recently got seems to be made for Grados and is the main reason I got the PS-500's which I thought were pretty good with flats until today. The Cary reminds me of the Melos SHA-1 and it has the same tubes and hybrid amplification.


----------



## joseph69

donlin said:


> I just ordered a couple new pairs of flat pads too, in anticipation of getting the GH-1's. I tried them with my PS-500e's but they didn't sound quite right.


 
 This is the third time I've had/tried the Flat Pads, and this is the second night I'm using them with my RS1i's and something actually sounds off to me as well. Like I said, I've used them before and know what changes they bring to the Grados I own, but I just figured I try them again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  



ruhenheim said:


> damn it!!! do i keep it or...???


 
 Why are you asking this???
 Are those NOS Vintage RS1's?


----------



## bpcans

ruhenheim said:


> damn it!!! do i keep it or...???


Yes of course.


----------



## stacker45

donlin said:


> I just ordered a couple new pairs of flat pads too, in anticipation of getting the GH-1's. I tried them with my PS-500e's but they didn't sound quite right.


 
  
 I'm not surprised, the flat pads, are knowned for increasing the bass, and rolling off the highs, two things that the PS500 are also knowned for...need I say more? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


donlin said:


> The box may be nothing special but my first impressions of the phones are. These may prove to be exactly what I've been hoping for.


 
  
 Warning!, the following has been written by a VERY skeptical and strongly medicated individual, so proceed with caution!.
  
 It goes without saying that sound quality is the most important thing, however, a pair of headphone can be well presented, and still sound good, one thing doesn't prevent the other, especially when a company proudly refers to said product as ''Special Edition''. Looking at the pictrues, they certainly don't look very special.
  
 A few years ago Grado still had some 4 conductors GS1000 leftover. Now, since the new (at the time), 8 conductors GS1000i were already out, Grado couldn't turn the GS1000 into the ''i'' version without changing the cables.
  
 Grado could've simply lowered the prices and clear the remaining GS1000. Instead, they renamed them, and the Dolce Gabbana Edition was born, so instead of lowering the price, they raised it. I don't like what Grado has done, but I have to give them credit for creativity, because I'm sure that Grado knew that they wouldn't p.o the audiophile buyers. because in all likelyhood, the DG edition would be bought by trendy hypsters, who probably didn't know that they could get a pair of GS1000i, wich were technically superior.
  
 Then Grado came out with the Special, and Limited Edition, Bushmills. For $395 you not only get a very good sounding pair of headphones, you get one, if not THE best presentation that Grado has ever produced. They come in a wooden crate, that has the Bushmills bottle logo burned in the wood on one side , and Grado/ Bushmills on the other. The plexi-glass cover has a barrel image printed on it, and they also come with an embroided carrying bag. And like the GH-1, they have a thick soft headband, wich, unlike the GH-1, is tan.
  
 Of course, all of this wouldn't mean a thing if the Bushmills didn't sound good. I actually prefer them to the RS1i, although in all honesty, I suspect that the RS1i that I had may have had unusually stiff drivers, plus they were brand new, so they weren't burned in. Regardless, of their Special Edition status, I have compared my Bushmills with my other Grados, and in my opinion, soundwise, they could be a $700 ish pair of Grados. 
  
 I had pre-ordered a pair of GH-1, and these things better have a VERY good sound, because now that the pictrues are out, people surely won't buy them for their presentation. Now I know why Grado only published pictrues of the tree, instead of the actual headphones. Oh well, fingers crossed!.


----------



## ruhenheiM

@joseph69
 no,i bought it from another retired headfier.and it's not that old,i wish it could've been but no such luck
 and why do i asking that...because i'm about to buy ps1000e, i'm in position whether its now or never. and i never auditioned it before,so have no idea. one thing i knew i love grado sound. and today i had a moment when i listened with rs1, like what if i like ps1000 more, then i really dont need rs1 but then again it's rs1,this is my ultimate headphone which makes me have this urge to gotta have it at the very beginning i bought a good headphone sr60 9 years ago. so yeah damn it! acting like a greedy ******* but with no money hahaha
  
 @bpcans
 yea...i mean the look of the headphone itself already.. you know...


----------



## stacker45

ruhenheim said:


> damn it!!! do i keep it or...???


 
  
 You can't be serious!, and if you are, then no, you should definately get rid of them, and the sooner, the better. Anyway, let me know because, believe it or not, I know this poor, old, pathetic soul, who might even be willing to offer you a few bucks for these old worthless reliques.
  
 Ouch!, sorry, my nose just hit my computer screen!, DAMN YOU! Geppetto!


----------



## ruhenheiM

stacker45 said:


> You can't be serious!, and if you are, then no, you should definately get rid of them, and the sooner, the better. Anyway, let me know because, believe it or not, I know this poor, old, pathetic soul, who might even be willing to offer you a few bucks for these old worthless reliques.
> 
> Ouch!, sorry, my nose just hit my computer screen!, DAMN YOU! Geppetto!


 

 thank you for your kind words sir! and who is this poor old pathetic soul might be? and how many uncle ben (i'm assuming of course) i might be look at for this old worthless reliques?
  
  
 on serious note. god damn you grado !!!! why you made rs1 look so awesomely gorgeous!!


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheim said:


> @joseph69
> no,i bought it from another retired headfier.and it's not that old,i wish it could've been but no such luck
> and why do i asking that...because i'm about to buy ps1000e, i'm in position whether its now or never. and i never auditioned it before,so have no idea. one thing i knew i love grado sound. and today i had a moment when i listened with rs1, like what if i like ps1000 more, then i really dont need rs1 but then again it's rs1,this is my ultimate headphone which makes me have this urge to gotta have it at the very beginning i bought a good headphone sr60 9 years ago. so yeah damn it! acting like a greedy ******* but with no money hahaha


 
 Just my input/experience, even though you've stated your not in the position too have both.
 I own the RS1i/PS1K and love/enjoy listening too both equally, and also feel they compliment each other very well…they are two different sounding HP's in a great way IMO/IME. Good luck with your decision and enjoy the musical outcome whatever it may be.


----------



## rovopio

ruhenheim said:


> damn it!!! do i keep it or...???


 
  
 trade with a one week old RS2e?
 Also... will pray and wish you great year ahead of you as well, if you decide to let them go.


----------



## XLR8

stacker45 said:


> donlin said:
> 
> 
> > I just ordered a couple new pairs of flat pads too, in anticipation of getting the GH-1's. I tried them with my PS-500e's but they didn't sound quite right.
> ...




The law of diminishing returns..
I have overwhelmingly realised that with more $ and Grados the improvement in sound is subtle and non linear. Then of course you have the hybrids and I think they are a complimenting headphone all collectors should have.

There probably will never be another bushmills.
The effort and labor gone into those especially when you see the presentation and subtle detail is probably the best I have seen from Grado.
Then you factor the price for them new and compare to these recently released gh1 and your start scratching head and lose lots of hair..

I hope for the fans, the sound speaks volumes cause at that price it should deliver.


----------



## pigmode

jobyjoby said:


> I know I'm s'posed to wait till saturday morning to post these but what the schiit!




  
  
  
 I'll have to watch that.
  
 Gibraltar: I've been using it in my test set for the RS2i. Wayne Shorter practically out does himself even while playing support to Zawinul's keyboards. Although its a memento now, I still have my first copy bought in 1975 at Nurnberg, Germany. Have had the 8-track, cassette, LP, CD,and IIRC SACD.


----------



## joseph69

joseph69 said:


> This is the third time I've had/tried the Flat Pads, and this is the second night I'm using them with my RS1i's and something actually sounds off to me as well. Like I said, I've used them before and know what changes they bring to the Grados I own, but I just figured I try them again.


 
 So I switched back over to the Grado (L) cushions and hear exactly whats off about TTVJ Flat Pads IMO.
 Vocals seem to be way off/recessed and the clarity isn't nearly as clean/clear as the (L) cushions, and although the bass may be overall more present, it's not nearly as tight and defined, as I had already known, and not too mention the sound-stage just doesn't compare. The RS1i's IMO need some distance between your ears and the drivers…now they sound perfect for me!!! Now I'm just asking myself, why did I bother trying these pads for the third time???


----------



## Eric510

Guys, I'm not sure if I'm going crazy or somethin' but... I've been listening to both my GS1Ke's and the GH-1 tonight and I'm finding myself prefer what I'm hearing on the GH-1 more often than not. Can't place my finger on exactly why but... I just find the sound more "engaging" with certain genres. Wish I had some expirience with the reference series to compare my thoughts to that. For all I know, they sound similar to those. 
donlin what are your thoughts as compared to your PS500e?


----------



## joseph69

eric510 said:


> Guys, I'm not sure if I'm going crazy or somethin' but... I've been listening to both my GS1Ke's and the GH-1 tonight and I'm finding myself prefer what I'm hearing on the GH-1 more often than not. Can't place my finger on exactly why but... I just find the sound more "engaging" with certain genres. Wish I had some expirience with the reference series to compare my thoughts to that. For all I know, they sound similar to those.
> *@donlin what are your thoughts as compared to your PS500e?*


 
 I don't mean to answer for him, but he did mention he was going to sell his PS-500's.
 I have the RS1i's, so I can compare my GH-1's when I get them this Tuesday after sufficient burn-in. One thing I will say is that I'm not a fan of both the GS1Ki/e…had them both and preferred my RS1i's.


----------



## Eric510

joseph69 said:


> I don't mean to answer for him, but he did mention he was going to sell his PS-500's.
> I have the RS1i's, so I can compare my GH-1's when I get them this Tuesday after sufficient burn-in. One thing I will say is that I not a fan of th both the GS1Ki/e…had them both and preferred my RS1i's.




I'm afraid I may come to a similar conclusion, ultimately. :-/


----------



## jobyjoby

stacker45 said:


> You can't be serious!, and if you are, then no, you should definately get rid of them, and the sooner, the better. Anyway, let me know because, believe it or not, I know this poor, old, pathetic soul, who might even be willing to offer you a few bucks for these old worthless reliques.
> 
> Ouch!, sorry, my nose just hit my computer screen!, DAMN YOU! Geppetto!


 
  
  
 stacker! im worried you might overdose if you keep popping so many of those pills dude! pull up! pull up! .... ...... ..........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (sure makes for good reading though)


----------



## jobyjoby

ruhenheim said:


> thank you for your kind words sir! and who is this poor old pathetic soul might be? and how many uncle ben (i'm assuming of course) i might be look at for this old worthless reliques?
> 
> 
> on serious note. god damn you grado !!!! why you made rs1 look so awesomely gorgeous!!


 

 i know the struggle is real and like you want those ps1ke like NOW but as a new rs1 owner, these phones are amazing.... you'll regret it no matter how those ps1ks sound. And it will be forever and pricey before you find another pair as nice as your rs1. pop one of stacker's pills and chiiiiiiiiiiiiillllllllllll~


----------



## TheDreamthinker

wormsdriver said:


> The reason is that the GH-1 probably have the 44mm drivers like the ps500e.


 
 Would that explain the somewhat warmer sound (when compared to other Grados), descibed by you guys?


eric510 said:


> Guys, I'm not sure if I'm going crazy or somethin' but... I've been listening to both my GS1Ke's and the GH-1 tonight and I'm* finding myself prefer what I'm hearing on the GH-1 *more often than not. Can't place my finger on exactly why but... I just find the sound more "engaging" with certain genres. Wish I had some expirience with the reference series to compare my thoughts to that. For all I know, they sound similar to those.
> @donlin what are your thoughts as compared to your PS500e?


 
  
 Have you tried the GH1 with G-cushs?
 I find they improve the overall experience greatly on some other Grados.


----------



## wormsdriver

jobyjoby said:


> ruhenheim said:
> 
> 
> > thank you for your kind words sir! and who is this poor old pathetic soul might be? and how many uncle ben (i'm assuming of course) i might be look at for this old worthless reliques?
> ...


 
 This is exactly what I would tell you also! 
  
 I've had several pairs of Rs1's, sold them, regretted it, and had to wait to find another pair of Rs1 with buttons for some time. Luckily for me, not only did I find a pair, I found a pair of "Vintage A" Rs1, in excellent condition with wooden box and all!


----------



## wormsdriver

thedreamthinker said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > The reason is that the GH-1 probably have the 44mm drivers like the ps500e.
> ...


 
 Not necessarily, IMO. That's just how Grado tuned them.
  
 I know there is "advantages" in having bigger drivers, but I'll leave it to the others guys how know more on the subject to chime in, since I'm no expert in this field.


----------



## XLR8

Lovely headphones worms.


----------



## FranckZHou

I got one pair of GR10 and one pair of SR325e. Gotta say it is really great headphones.


----------



## jobyjoby

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-RS1-Headphones-RS-1-Reference-Series-ear-pads-missing-/161767896133?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25aa1e3445
  
 they look like a bit of a fixer upper but thought id share the find.


----------



## Pirakaphile

I'm feeling really bad about leaving the grados downstairs for use only when my sister watches anime, or when I'm practicing trumpet and listening to songs. I really should at least get a Schiit Fulla or something for the SR80i's cause they sound pretty bad straight out of the computers' headphone jack. That, and I kinda want to hear some other grado headphones, I still don't know what the differences would be. Soon as I've spent enough money on amps and a DAC I'll get back into trying a few more headphones.


----------



## whirlwind

pirakaphile said:


> I'm feeling really bad about leaving the grados downstairs for use only when my sister watches anime, or when I'm practicing trumpet and listening to songs. I really should at least get a Schiit Fulla or something for the SR80i's cause they sound pretty bad straight out of the computers' headphone jack. That, and I kinda want to hear some other grado headphones, I still don't know what the differences would be. Soon as I've spent enough money on amps and a DAC I'll get back into trying a few more headphones.


 
 I took my SR60i on vacation with me, to listen to in the room.
  
 They sounded great straight from a laptop, no amp needed.


----------



## Pirakaphile

whirlwind said:


> I took my SR60i on vacation with me, to listen to in the room.
> 
> They sounded great straight from a laptop, no amp needed.


 
 I actually got my Magni/Modi because my Grados didn't sound so hot out of my laptop. And the computer downstairs, oh man does that thing hiss.


----------



## stacker45

ruhenheim said:


> thank you for your kind words sir! and who is this poor old pathetic soul might be? and how many uncle ben (i'm assuming of course) i might be look at for this old worthless reliques?
> 
> 
> on serious note. god damn you grado !!!! why you made rs1 look so awesomely gorgeous!!


 
  
 Thanks to kayandjohn, I was able to get my hands on some new old stock RS1. Unilke yours, wich are referred to as ''vintage''  mine are the later, ''classic'' version, wich are the last buttoned RS1, just before the RS1i came out in 2009. I bought mine from LPGear for $695.
  
 Keep in mind that even if mine were new, and yours are used, there are people who prefer the first gen RS1 with the tan headband, and the wooden box. To be honest, I was looking for a pair like yours too, because I never would've thought that I'd be able to buy brand new RS1s, I mean, my RS1 are at least 6 years old. 
  
 I'm just speculating here, so don't quote me on this, and if you do, I'll deny it, and blame the meds!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think that a mint pair of tan headband RS1, with an equally mint wooden box, could sell between $900 to $1200.
  
 I hope that others that know more about them will shime in on this.
  
  


xlr8 said:


> The law of diminishing returns..
> I have overwhelmingly realised that with more $ and Grados the improvement in sound is subtle and non linear. Then of course you have the hybrids and I think they are a complimenting headphone all collectors should have.
> 
> There probably will never be another bushmills.
> ...


 
  
 I don't type fast, and I try to chose my words carefully, so it took me a pretty long time to write that comment, so I really appreciate you taking the time to comment back.
  
 I'm happy to see that someone agrees with me on this subject. I don't know if people think that I expect too much fom the GH-1, and that I'm being too hard on Grado. The thing is that I know that Grado is capable of more, they have proved it with the Bushmills, so I don't think that it's unrealistic to expect at least as much, and hopefully more, from headphone costing almost double the price.
  
 If I'm not mistaking, Joseph Grado decided to stop producing the HPA-2 amplifier, because for whatever reason, the company was losing money on it. With that in mind, I wonder if the Bushmills could've ended up being a bad buisness decision for Grado. This would mean that you could be right, when you say that, ''There probably will never be another Bushmills''. I do hope that you're wrong about that though, and correct me if I'm wrong, but something tells me, that you hope so too.


----------



## XLR8

Indeed you are correct. 
I believe in a healthy debate discussing pros and cons of all facets of Grados. 

Makes for positive reading.


----------



## donlin

stacker45 said:


> ......I'm just speculating here, so don't quote me on this, and if you do, I'll deny it, and blame the meds!  I think that a mint pair of tan headband RS1, with an equally mint wooden box, could sell between $900 to $1200.......
> 
> I hope that others that know more about them will shime in on this.




That's pretty accurate. I sold mine (wood box, tan headband) on head-fi several years ago for $1000.00 and they were in very good but not mint condition. I actually sold the box and the phones separately at $500.00 each.


----------



## stacker45

xlr8 said:


> Indeed you are correct.
> I believe in a healthy debate discussing pros and cons of all facets of Grados.
> 
> Makes for positive reading.


 
  
 I agree, and to have healthy debate, I think that we need to follow those ten comendments.
  
 1) - Respect one another
 2) - Have an open mind
 3) - Admit when we're wrong
 4) - Don't be afraid to say we're sorry
 5) - Chose our words carefully
 6) - Don't exagerate
 7) - Be Grado fans
 8) - Not be a Grado fanboy
 9) - Have a sense of humour, (optional)


----------



## stacker45

donlin said:


> That's pretty accurate. I sold mine (wood box, tan headband) on head-fi several years ago for $1000.00 and they were in very good but not mint condition. I actually sold the box and the phones separately at $500.00 each.


 
  
 What kind of moron pays as much for a box, as the actual headphones themselves? I'll tell you what kind, MY KIND!. I actually paid $150 for a mint Marantz 2220B reciever, and the following year, I actually paid $160 for an original Marantz wooden sleeve!


----------



## joseph69

pirakaphile said:


> Soon as I've spent enough money on amps and a DAC I'll get back into trying a few more headphones.


 
 Your HP's should be your main priority then your amp/DAC.
 I also feel the 80's benefit least from a more expensive HP amp, the M/M combo is just fine.
  


pirakaphile said:


> I actually got my Magni/Modi because my Grados didn't sound so hot out of my laptop. And the computer downstairs, oh man does that thing hiss.


 
 I was going to mention the M/M combo…I use it with my 80i's/325is's for my desktop and I love the combo.


----------



## HPiper

stacker45 said:


> What kind of moron pays as much for a box, as the actual headphones themselves? I'll tell you what kind, MY KIND!. I actually paid $150 for a mint Marantz 2220B reciever, and the following year, I actually paid $160 for an original Marantz wooden sleeve!


 
 Man that is absolutely gorgeous !!


----------



## Pirakaphile

joseph69 said:


> Your HP's should be your main priority then your amp/DAC.
> I also feel the 80's benefit least from a more expensive HP amp, the M/M combo is just fine.
> 
> I was going to mention the M/M combo…I use it with my 80i's/325is's for my desktop and I love the combo.



I've already got my end-game planars, I'm gonna get into the speaker world now, starting with the yggdrasil, cause then all I'll have to worry about is speaker amps and new headphones.
I love the M/M combo, though I haven't ever heard anything else, I'm sure it's fantastic for its price. I love the grados on em, and I hope to listen more


----------



## XLR8

stacker45 said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed you are correct.
> ...




+ 1 
Sticky this


----------



## joseph69

pirakaphile said:


> I've already got my end-game planars, I'm gonna get into the speaker world now, starting with the yggdrasil, cause then all I'll have to worry about is speaker amps and new headphones.
> I love the M/M combo, though I haven't ever heard anything else, I'm sure it's fantastic for its price. I love the grados on em, and I hope to listen more


 
 Missed the HE-500 in your signature.


----------



## TattooedMac

Gday all. Was wondering, for a little advice.
  
 If you had the choice of buying a pair of Alessendro RS-2 

  
 or a Pair of GS1K both for $350 which would you buy and why. And are these a good price, with the GS1k have a 4Pin XLR on it ??
  

  
 Should I buy ?? I know the GS1k for a pretty penny, but are they up there with the best, or should I get the RS-2 ?? 
  
 Cheers


----------



## wormsdriver

tattooedmac said:


> Gday all. Was wondering, for a little advice.
> 
> If you had the choice of buying a pair of Alessendro RS-2
> 
> ...


 
 $350 for an Rs2 is ok. $350 for a Gs1k is very good!!!
  
 if you're going strictly on sound, I'd say the Rs2 is a safer bet, vs the Gs1k that seems to get more mixed feelings out of people.
  
*IF* you can afford to get both, I'd say get em both, try em out, and then sell the one that less fits your needs. If only one, I would go for the Gs1k and if I didn't like it, sell it (for a bit of a profit) or trade it for another model maybe.
  
 BTW, both are excellent headphones and anybody would be lucky to have either one!


----------



## dino1962

I, too, have been pulled into the Grado orbit.  After trying out Sennheiser HD598 and really being disappointed with the experience, I  went to Shure840 and really enjoy them as a closed can for isolation.  But I still wanted to find the open air entry point and finally tried some Grado SR80e's.  Instant lift off! Wow, what a vast difference in sound quality IMO.  The amount of detail that I can now listen for is astounding.  Now going for the next step up the stairway to headphone heaven and getting some SR325's.  Looking forward to expanding my audio source collection and listening for the super musicianship that has been locked away.  For the money, sound wise I can not imagine doing any better than the SR80e for $99 USD.


----------



## jaywillin

dino1962 said:


> I, too, have been pulled into the Grado orbit.  After trying out Sennheiser HD598 and really being disappointed with the experience, I  went to Shure840 and really enjoy them as a closed can for isolation.  But I still wanted to find the open air entry point and finally tried some Grado SR80e's.  Instant lift off! Wow, what a vast difference in sound quality IMO.  The amount of detail that I can now listen for is astounding.  Now going for the next step up the stairway to headphone heaven and getting some SR325's.  Looking forward to expanding my audio source collection and listening for the super musicianship that has been locked away.  For the money, sound wise I can not imagine doing any better than the SR80e for $99 USD.


 
 welcome to the club !
  
 if you like the 80e, you'll love the 325e i'm guessing, the value for the money spent on the sr grado models is super !


----------



## gefski

joseph69 said:


> Now I'm just asking myself, why did I bother trying these pads for the third time??? :confused_face(1): :confused_face(1): :confused_face(1):




It's called the "Fiddle Factor". 

Have had that malady for years myself.


----------



## joseph69

gefski said:


> It's called the "Fiddle Factor".
> Have had that malady for years myself.


 
 Thanks, makes me feel better.


----------



## gefski

whirlwind said:


> I took my SR60i on vacation with me, to listen to in the room.
> 
> They sounded great straight from a laptop, no amp needed.




What to do while waiting a couple months for Yggy to ship?

Buy a $100 Schiit Wyrd, put it ahead of my df and 12+ year old SR60s and let it "run in" for a couple days with a long playlist. Then sit down and listen. 

Admission to real high fidelity for the price of a pair of beets (pun intended), and those around me (family and non hifi friends) have no idea. Except that I've sure got a bunch of "ugly" headphones.

Love this silly and fun hobby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gregorya

If you consider that the RS1e is $50 more than the GH1, but includes the extension cable and adapter, the headphones themselves are essentially the same price. 

I am interested in learning the differences/similarities between these 2 models (other than cosmetics) as well as between the RS1i and the GH1. 

I have the RS1i and I am considering ordering the GH1... thoughts?


----------



## KHatfull

dino1962 said:


> I, too, have been pulled into the Grado orbit.  After trying out Sennheiser HD598 and really being disappointed with the experience, I  went to Shure840 and really enjoy them as a closed can for isolation.  But I still wanted to find the open air entry point and finally tried some Grado SR80e's.  Instant lift off! Wow, what a vast difference in sound quality IMO.  The amount of detail that I can now listen for is astounding.  Now going for the next step up the stairway to headphone heaven and getting some SR325's.  Looking forward to expanding my audio source collection and listening for the super musicianship that has been locked away.  For the money, sound wise I can not imagine doing any better than the SR80e for $99 USD.


 
  
 Do yourself a big favor and get a Little Dot 1+ amp.  I have Alessandro MS2s (SR325 essentially).  What a huge difference between the Little Dot and the headphone jack of my Yamaha C-70 pre.  Night and day.  And I suspect you'd see the same difference with SR-80s.  I'm using Voshtok tubes in mine...  
  
 Once you do that....I don't know if you're a fan of Cowboy Junkies, but if you are, download this live show from web.archive.org and prepare to be amazed:
  
 https://archive.org/details/cj2009-10-05.ku100_at37
  
 Rest of you too...that is simply one of if not THE most stellar live recording I've ever heard.  And recorded binaural so cans only!


----------



## CanadianMaestro

khatfull said:


> Once you do that....I don't know if you're a fan of Cowboy Junkies, but if you are, download this live show from web.archive.org and prepare to be amazed:
> 
> https://archive.org/details/cj2009-10-05.ku100_at37
> 
> Rest of you too...that is simply one of if not THE most stellar live recording I've ever heard.  And recorded binaural so cans only!


 
  
 Yeah, CJ is a great group. Margot Timmins' voice is just so silky for night listening -- Grados and otherwise.
 The town of *Timmins, Ontario (Canada)* was founded by her ancestor, Noah Timmins, a mining prospector.


----------



## stata9

Today, I saw someone in erji.net posted the pictures of his GH1.
  
 Anyone received theirs here?
  
 Expecting review on sound.


----------



## TattooedMac

stata9 said:


> Today, I saw someone in erji.net posted the pictures of his GH1.
> 
> Anyone received theirs here?
> 
> Expecting review on sound.


 
  

 Quote:


donlin said:


>


 
  
  


eric510 said:


> Guys, I'm not sure if I'm going crazy or somethin' but... I've been listening to both my GS1Ke's and the GH-1 tonight and I'm finding myself prefer what I'm hearing on the GH-1 more often than not. Can't place my finger on exactly why but... I just find the sound more "engaging" with certain genres. Wish I had some expirience with the reference series to compare my thoughts to that. For all I know, they sound similar to those.
> @donlin what are your thoughts as compared to your PS500e?


----------



## TattooedMac

wormsdriver said:


> $350 for an Rs2 is ok. $350 for a Gs1k is very good!!!
> 
> if you're going strictly on sound, I'd say the Rs2 is a safer bet, vs the Gs1k that seems to get more mixed feelings out of people.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks worms. Happy I got at least 1 response to my query. 
  
 I think I will get the GS1k's because 1) I get better bang for buck, and 2) I have read, some prefer the sound of the original GS1K over the GS1Ke. I will put a ¼ or ⅛ plug back onto it. I appreciate you taking the time mate.
  
 Cheers
  
 On a funnier note, I see some Store in Japan, is asking* $8,426.96 **US** *or *$11,429 AUD *for a pair of GS1000i http://www.ebay.com/itm/GRADO-GS1000i-statement-series-headphone-open-air-type-/321809707686?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aed5a72a6 Obviously some will pay that amount . . . .






 
  
 EDIT: or I could then put them on eBay and get enough to stretch for the GH-1's when they get to the Grado Dealer here in Australia . . .


----------



## MacedonianHero

Today I got to hear the GS1000e's for the first time and I was very impressed! They sounded very good...similar improvements over the GS1000i's that the PS1000e's have over the PS1000s. Throw in their EXTREMELY light weight and comfort (and the new snappy looking leather headband), I was tempted. If I didn't have the PS1000e's already, I might have come home with them...well that and my wife/kids were with me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 In other news, the RS1e's were indeed a step back. This is the second pair I've heard and they "Grado magic" is missing from them...the treble energy is AWOL. I"m quite disappointed what Grado has done to this iconic headphone. I've owned the RS1, RS1 buttonless and RS1i and loved all three...this one, I don't even like. Hopefully the GH1 returns the magic.


----------



## joseph69

gregorya said:


> I am interested in learning the differences/similarities between these 2 models (other than cosmetics) as well as between the RS1i and the GH1.


 
 I've owned the RS1i for quite sometime now, and I have a pair of GH-1's coming tomorrow, so after sufficient burn-in I'll post my impressions/comparisons.
  


macedonianhero said:


> I was tempted. If I didn't have the PS1000e's already, I might have come home with them...well that and my wife/kids were with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Next time you've got to leave the wife and kids home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Although I haven't heard the RS1e, I have the GH-1's coming tomorrow, so I'll give my initial (right out of the box) impressions and then after sufficient burn-in.


----------



## donlin

eric510 said:


> Guys, I'm not sure if I'm going crazy or somethin' but... I've been listening to both my GS1Ke's and the GH-1 tonight and I'm finding myself prefer what I'm hearing on the GH-1 more often than not. Can't place my finger on exactly why but... I just find the sound more "engaging" with certain genres. Wish I had some expirience with the reference series to compare my thoughts to that. For all I know, they sound similar to those.
> donlin what are your thoughts as compared to your PS500e?




Well after 4 days with the GH-1's, my enthusiasm hasn't faded. The PS500e's are up for sale.


----------



## MacedonianHero

joseph69 said:


> I've owned the RS1i for quite sometime now, and I have a pair of GH-1's coming tomorrow, so after sufficient burn-in I'll post my impressions/comparisons.
> 
> Next time you've got to leave the wife and kids home.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Lol, we all went downtown today, so they were with me from the get go. I did pick up R40 however from HMV (Rush's latest BluRay concert compilation).
  
 Cool...looking forward to your impressions of the GH-1s! Congrats!


----------



## joseph69

donlin said:


> Well after 4 days with the GH-1's, my enthusiasm hasn't faded. The PS500e's are up for sale.


 
 I'm glad too hear this…can you give a little more input?
  


macedonianhero said:


> Lol, we all went downtown today, so they were with me from the get go. I did pick up R40 however from HMV (Rush's latest BluRay concert compilation).
> Cool...looking forward to your impressions of the GH-1s! Congrats!


 
 Thank you.
 OK, at least you got one of my all time favorite bands on Blu-Ray too enjoy!
 They've also been running "Beyond The Lighted Stage" for past few days, which is awesome!


----------



## gregorya

joseph69 said:


> I've owned the RS1i for quite sometime now, and I have a pair of GH-1's coming tomorrow, so after sufficient burn-in I'll post my impressions/comparisons.




Thanks Joseph, appreciate that and look forward to reading both your initial and post-burn- in impressions. 

Speaking of that, what is your approach to burn-in, do you just do it over time while listening or do you play music through them for a period of time, or use white noise... just curious.


----------



## MacedonianHero

joseph69 said:


> I'm glad too hear this…can you give a little more input?
> 
> Thank you.
> OK, at least you got one of my all time favorite bands on Blu-Ray too enjoy!
> They've also been running "Beyond The Lighted Stage" for past few days, which is awesome!


 
  
 Rush rocks; especially with a pair of Grado's!
  
 My sister-in law mentioned that her boyfriend knows a very good Toronto-based Rush tribute band...I mentioned that I knew an even better Toronto-based Rush band  --> Rush!


----------



## Eric510

joseph69 said:


> I've owned the RS1i for quite sometime now, and I have a pair of GH-1's coming tomorrow, so after sufficient burn-in I'll post my impressions/comparisons.
> 
> Next time you've got to leave the wife and kids home.
> 
> ...


 

 Very excited to see how the GH-1 stacks up against your RS1i.


----------



## donlin

joseph69 said:


> I'm glad too hear this…can you give a little more input?




I'm not much for writing reviews but as I said earlier, they sound right with flat pads with weighty but not overpowering bass, the least shouty midrange I've ever heard from a Grado and still enough treble energy. They are very resolving as well. Even with bowl pads they're not bad which is a first for me.


----------



## joseph69

gregorya said:


> Thanks Joseph, appreciate that and look forward to reading both your initial and post-burn- in impressions.
> Speaking of that, what is your approach to burn-in, do you just do it over time while listening or do you play music through them for a period of time, or use white noise... just curious.


 
 No problem.
 I usually shuffle all different Genre's at low/mid volumes for about 4hrs, then give them about a 4hr break for a few of days. But at night I'll do my regular listening anywhere from 3-5hrs. 
  


macedonianhero said:


> Rush rocks; especially with a pair of Grado's!
> My sister-in law mentioned that her boyfriend knows a very good Toronto-based Rush tribute band...*I mentioned that I knew an even better Toronto-based Rush band  --> Rush! **
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, the Canadian Trio are amazingly talented…the music that comes from just 3 performers is just incredible!
 I'm sure you've seen them live, *which is some RUSH!!! *These guys don't miss a single beat…ever!


----------



## MacedonianHero

joseph69 said:


> Yes, the Canadian Trio are amazingly talented…the music that comes from just 3 performers is just incredible!
> I'm sure you've seen them live, *which is some RUSH!!! *These guys don't miss a single beat…ever!


 
  
 They are amazing to see live. That said, they're not getting any younger. So I'm not sure how many more opportunities we'll get to see them live moving forward.


----------



## joseph69

eric510 said:


> Very excited to see how the GH-1 stacks up against your RS1i.


 
 Me too!
  


donlin said:


> I'm not much for writing reviews but as I said earlier, they sound right with flat pads with weighty but not overpowering bass, the least shouty midrange I've ever heard from a Grado and still enough treble energy. They are very resolving as well. Even with bowl pads they're not bad which is a first for me.


 
 Thank you>
 I'll also try them with TTVJ Flat Pads which aren't really for me but...


----------



## joseph69

macedonianhero said:


> They are amazing to see live. That said, they're not getting any younger. So I'm not sure how many more opportunities we'll get to see them live moving forward.


 
 I actually heard something about them saying their going to be doing the last of their touring soon, but are going to continue making music, but don't quote me on this, I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## MacedonianHero

joseph69 said:


> I actually heard something about them saying their going to be doing the last of their touring soon, but are going to continue making music, but don't quote me on this, I'm not 100% sure.


 
  
 Yep...I've heard the same things. Alex wants more time to spend with his grandkids and Neil's finding it hard to perform at his incredible level night in and night out.


----------



## joseph69

macedonianhero said:


> Yep...I've heard the same things. Alex wants more time to spend with his grandkids and Neil's finding it hard to perform at his incredible level night in and night out.


 
 OK, very understandable, especially when they've given 100% through out their careers…they all definitely deserve to sit back and relax after contributing amazing musicality for their fans for so many years.


----------



## whirlwind

macedonianhero said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > I actually heard something about them saying their going to be doing the last of their touring soon, but are going to continue making music, but don't quote me on this, I'm not 100% sure.
> ...


 
 Neil is just flat out incredible!


----------



## jaywillin

macedonianhero said:


> Today I got to hear the GS1000e's for the first time and I was very impressed! They sounded very good...similar improvements over the GS1000i's that the PS1000e's have over the PS1000s. Throw in their EXTREMELY light weight and comfort (and the new snappy looking leather headband), I was tempted. If I didn't have the PS1000e's already, I might have come home with them...well that and my wife/kids were with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 i haven't heard the ps1000e, but as you know, i did have the ps1000, and i actually preferred the gs1ke to the ps1k, throw in it's price and comfort, and it's a winner all the way


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> i haven't heard the ps1000e, but as you know, i did have the ps1000, and i actually preferred the gs1ke to the ps1k, throw in it's price and comfort, and it's a winner all the way


 
@jaywillin  I too have both the PS1000 and the GS1000e, so I am curious... besides the comfort (lightness), what else did you prefer about the GS1000e over the PS1000?  Thanks!


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> @jaywillin  I too have both the PS1000 and the GS1000e, so I am curious... besides the comfort (lightness), what else did you prefer about the GS1000e over the PS1000?  Thanks!


 
 the gs1000e seemed more natural, nothing emphasized , the ps1000 would sometimes (not often) have a little too much treble for my taste 
 and this could be primarily due to a lot of the music i listen to, the recording aren't always of the best quality , so the ps1000 reveals the flaws
 the gs1000e got out of the way for me, i just listened to the music
  
 given everything in the chain is top shelf, yea, the ps1000 is the better headphone, but the gs1000e is the better "all rounder" to me


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> the gs1000e seemed more natural, nothing emphasized , the ps1000 would sometimes (not often) have a little too much treble for my taste
> and this could be primarily due to a lot of the music i listen to, the recording aren't always of the best quality , so the ps1000 reveals the flaws
> the gs1000e got out of the way for me, i just listened to the music
> 
> given everything in the chain is top shelf, yea, the ps1000 is the better headphone, but the gs1000e is the better "all rounder" to me


 
 Thanks!  I love both but prefer my PS1000s.  However, my GS100es are still probably at less than 100 hours of use and may still be changing with burn-in.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Neil is just flat out incredible!


 
 +1000




  


jaywillin said:


> the gs1000e seemed more natural, nothing emphasized , the ps1000 would sometimes (not often) have a little too much treble for my taste
> and this could be primarily due to a lot of the music i listen to,* the recording aren't always of the best quality , so the ps1000 reveals the flaws*
> the gs1000e got out of the way for me, i just listened to the music
> 
> given everything in the chain is top shelf, yea, the ps1000 is the better headphone, but the gs1000e is the better "all rounder" to me


 
 This is the only time I find the PS1K's not performing at their best…but throw an awesome recording at them and WOW!
 My RS1i's, now they handle this problem better…for sure. This is why I feel I didn't need to keep both the GS1Ke, IMO the RS1i/GSe they sounded very similar too me.


----------



## HeavenNotes

Hello.  
  
 Is a really big leap improving of sound going from SR125e to PS500e?


----------



## donlin

ruthieandjohn said:


> Thanks!  I love both but prefer my PS1000s.  However, my GS100es are still probably at less than 100 hours of use and may still be changing with burn-in.


 

 Is the GS1000e a big improvement over the original GS1000?  I've only owned the original that had extremely bright treble and recessed mids.  I really wanted to like that phone when it first came out but couldn't tolerate it.


----------



## joseph69

donlin said:


> Is the GS1000e a big improvement over the original GS1000?  I've only owned the original that had extremely bright treble and recessed mids.  I really wanted to like that phone when it first came out but couldn't tolerate it.


 
 If it helps, I had the GS1Ki/GS1Ke and the (e's) mid-range wasn't recessed at all like the (i) also the treble wasn't bright like the (i).


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> +1000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 i think you just may have a point there joseph


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> If it helps, I had the GS1Ki/GS1Ke and the (e's) mid-range wasn't recessed at all like the (i) also the treble wasn't bright like the (i).


 
  
 I just re-read Sling5s's 4-way comparison between the E series's, which I happened to agree 95% of in regards to those I own/ed and tried. I just notice he mentioned in a sentence or two about Flat Pads.
  
 While I use 325e with flat pads, the Grado midrange magic is less with Flat Pads because the pads increased the bass but makes the midrange thicker in a less-addictive way. 

 I read slings5s's comment on flat pads,


> Lastly, I love Flats and the sound signature it gives Grados, and the RS2e is the only one that can still utilize the Flats and sound great ( because out of all three it has the least amount of bass and the most amount of treble)


 
  
 I'm using the Flats to the rs2e for the first time now and oh, it's really great. The rs2e while having less bass than the 325e, has elevated mid-bass so it feels the most punchy of the ps500e 325e and rs2e.
 With Flats, the overall bass and midrange becomes just that slightly thicker, and the punch is noticeably lessen, while the midrange becomes just a smidge amount thicker, and for me, I really like this.

 Again, vestibular neurinitis and everything. Specifically for my ear, while rs2e sound is noticeably smoother than the 325e, but the rs2e has the louder treble, and my ear can still feel them (not pain, but my ear can notice them a little).
  
 And 325e despite being the brightest of the three above, I'm sure I can wear the 325e longer than rs2e if I do a long-listening session.
  
 And yet with the Flat Pads, rs2e trebles goes down noticeably, the midrange becomes thicker just that smidge, and the bass becomes _more bloated yet less punchy. _It's just perfect.
  
 The listening session is done from the 2 Uber. Maybe I'll fire up my LD i+ now.


----------



## donlin

joseph69 said:


> If it helps, I had the GS1Ki/GS1Ke and the (e's) mid-range wasn't recessed at all like the (i) also the treble wasn't bright like the (i).




Interesting, thanks.


----------



## stacker45

hpiper said:


> Man that is absolutely gorgeous !!


 
  
 Thanks, and out of my 4 recievers, it's also the best sounding.
  
  


tattooedmac said:


> Gday all. Was wondering, for a little advice.
> 
> If you had the choice of buying a pair of Alessendro RS-2
> 
> ...


 
  
 I would buy the GS1000 without hesitation, they have THE biggest soundstage of all Grados, wich makes them ideal for big venue, and live recordings.
  
 Oh!, and I'm sure that many will agree that they're the most comfortable Grado headphones.


----------



## stacker45

It still surprises me whenever I read comments that refers to the differences among high end headphones as ''improvements'', instead of differences, I also think that it can be misleading for new headphones enthusiasts in general, and Grado enthusiasts in particular.


----------



## XLR8

Joseph, 
Have the GH1's arrived?


----------



## wormsdriver

xlr8 said:


> Joseph,
> Have the GH1's arrived?


 

Mine did. They're waiting for me at home! 


Sorry, if I just jumped in


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > Joseph,
> ...


 
 Time for you to get home!
  
 Waiting to hear impressions


----------



## XLR8

Worms, 

Please post your impressions


----------



## wormsdriver

Almost about that time! 

I'll take some pics and try to get a little free time...


----------



## DarthFader

stacker45 said:


> Oh!, and I'm sure that many will agree that they're the most comfortable Grado headphones.


 
 Those G Cush pads in general are comfy!! Partly because I wanted more soundstage but mostly because of comfort, I put some G Cush pads on my PS500s. That was many months ago and I haven't taken them off.*
  
  
*well, I did in order to do a comparison between how the PS500s sound with G Cush vs L Cush. To me, the G Cush is a noticeable improvement.


----------



## DarthFader

wormsdriver said:


> Almost about that time!
> 
> I'll take some pics and try to get a little free time...


 
  
 All of this GH1 talk is making me sorta regret not pre-ordering!
  
 Alas, all of my money has been set aside for another hobby.


----------



## wormsdriver

Spoiler: Warning: GRADO PORN (Limited Edition, edition)



Here's a few pics...

  

  

  

  

  

 The drivers are actually a bit sunken in!

  

  

  

  

 Four holes vented:

  

  

  

  
 THE END


----------



## wormsdriver

sorry guys, that's it for now. Gotta go outside with my kiddos!


----------



## whirlwind

Thanks worms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Nice to see the driver installed like it is


----------



## XLR8

Thanks Worms.
 Congtatutz on them they look superb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Appreciated.
 Interesting about the drivers as I think it was Eric's post that said they were flush and no protrusion whereas your ones have a depression. Your ones also have extra thick padding on the underside of headband another interesting development. Furthermore, those 4 holes exposed on the drivers, are they with no black felt over them? Curious... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Enjoy them 
 Can you please compare those Vintage RS1's you have with the GH1's when time prevails?
 Many thnx...


----------



## MacedonianHero

jaywillin said:


> the gs1000e seemed more natural, nothing emphasized , the ps1000 would sometimes (not often) have a little too much treble for my taste
> and this could be primarily due to a lot of the music i listen to, the recording aren't always of the best quality , so the ps1000 reveals the flaws
> the gs1000e got out of the way for me, i just listened to the music
> 
> given everything in the chain is top shelf, yea, the ps1000 is the better headphone, but the gs1000e is the better "all rounder" to me


 
  
 Hey Jay: I pretty much agree with your sentiments here. That's why I enjoy the PS1000e's so much...they have the naturalness that the GS1000e's have and general refinements that the GS1000e's are lacking (though not night and day, but noticeable).  That said, the wood earcups and brown headband do look quite fetching. That and their incredibly light weight makes for a very comfortable experience.


----------



## Unchi

Where did you guys pre-order your GH1?

 I ordered mine from TTVJ and it's not even shipped yet.


----------



## Eric510

wormsdriver said:


> Spoiler: Warning: GRADO PORN (Limited Edition, edition)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey now! Mine aren't sunken! O_O
I also didn't get that snazzy 4ourears insert. Heck, and I picked them up AT 4ourears.


----------



## Eric510

xlr8 said:


> Thanks Worms.
> Congtatutz on them they look superb
> 
> Appreciated.
> ...



Mine also had the extra leather on the band. I mentioned that.


----------



## XLR8

eric510 said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Worms.
> ...


 

My bad .. Apologies..


----------



## Eric510

xlr8 said:


> My bad .. Apologies..



No worries. 
Just checked both the left and right cans and saw that both are totally flush with the maple (my last report was just of one side). Interesting to see Worm's sunken in...


----------



## XLR8

eric510 said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > My bad .. Apologies..
> ...


 

 Eric does your GH1 have those exposed 4 holes when looking into bright light?


----------



## donlin

My drivers are slightly sunken as well. I didn't pre-order, I just ordered mine from the Elusive Disc on Friday with Saturday delivery.


----------



## Eric510

xlr8 said:


> Eric does your GH1 have those exposed 4 holes when looking into bright light?


 

 Sure do! You were the one that asked that before, right? I actually didn't know what you meant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But ya, after seeing Worm's photos, mine look the same.


----------



## stacker45

unchi said:


> Where did you guys pre-order your GH1?
> 
> I ordered mine from TTVJ and it's not even shipped yet.


 
  
 I sent a message a few hours ago, and they said that they should get them sometime this week, and that they'll ship them to me asap.
  
 I think that I'm going to take the time to read a few comments from some ''Storm Troopers'' who's opinion I trust, before unboxing mine.  This way, they"ll be easier for me to sell.
  
 I don"t like the fact that they look like the RS1e, (not that the RS1e aren"t nice looking), but I would have preferred for them to have their own look. I also think that the pakaging is, well, meh!. I also would"ve liked to have the 15 foot extension, heck, I would have settled for a 10 foot one.
  
 I do like the fact that the GH-1 have the red drivers..I guess that the cleaning lady finally remembered where she had put that damn paint!.


----------



## joseph69

donlin said:


> Interesting, thanks.


 
 Your welcome.
  


xlr8 said:


> Joseph,
> Have the GH1's arrived?


 
 Yes they did!
 I'm going to post my initial impressions in a few moments.


----------



## MacedonianHero

joseph69 said:


> I'm going to post my initial impressions in a few moments.


----------



## gregorya

joseph69 said:


> I'm going to post my initial impressions in a few moments.




Standing by to receive your transmission....


----------



## joseph69

I received the GH-1's this evening and we all already know what they look like, so I'll get right to the point.
 I was surprised with the fact that their supposed to be in-between the RS2e/RS1e which are "Reference" series and although the GH-1's are "Heritage" series, the box says "Signature" series? I'm just pointing this out, not complaining at all, this is totally irrelevant to their sound. Listening to Smooth/Lounge/Chill/Contemporary Jazz through my MBP (ALAC) > Rega> WA6 (Brimar-5Z4G/NU-6F8G's,  being I usually listen to my RS1i's with this combo. From the second I pressed play these sounded good right out of the box, very good. They have a nice warm/full bodied sound and a well balanced frequency range and L/R balance, with nice detail/separation/sound-stage. These are showing immediate/initial signs of a potentially very, very, very enjoyable HP. I'll keep you posted along the way to sufficient burn-in.


----------



## donlin

joseph69 said:


> I received the GH-1's this evening and we all already know what they look like, so I'll get right to the point.
> I was surprised with the fact that their supposed to be in-between the RS2e/RS1e which are "Reference" series and although the GH-1's are "Heritage" series, the box says "Signature" series? I'm just pointing this out, not complaining at all, this is totally irrelevant to their sound. Listening to Smooth/Lounge/Chill/Contemporary Jazz through my MBP (ALAC) > Rega> WA6 (Brimar-5Z4G/NU-6F8G's,  being I usually listen to my RS1i's with this combo. From the second I pressed play these sounded good right out of the box, very good. They have a nice warm/full bodied sound and a well balanced frequency range and L/R balance, with nice detail/separation/sound-stage. These are showing immediate/initial signs of a potentially very, very, very enjoyable HP. I'll keep you posted along the way to sufficient burn-in.




Very good, agree totally.


----------



## Eric510

joseph69 said:


> I received the GH-1's this evening and we all already know what they look like, so I'll get right to the point.
> I was surprised with the fact that their supposed to be in-between the RS2e/RS1e which are "Reference" series and although the GH-1's are "Heritage" series, the box says "Signature" series? I'm just pointing this out, not complaining at all, this is totally irrelevant to their sound. Listening to Smooth/Lounge/Chill/Contemporary Jazz through my MBP (ALAC) > Rega> WA6 (Brimar-5Z4G/NU-6F8G's,  being I usually listen to my RS1i's with this combo. From the second I pressed play these sounded good right out of the box, very good. They have a nice warm/full bodied sound and a well balanced frequency range and L/R balance, with nice detail/separation/sound-stage. These are showing immediate/initial signs of a potentially very, very, very enjoyable HP. I'll keep you posted along the way to sufficient burn-in.


 
  
 Vindication! 
 I've been eagerly awaiting your impressions. Glad to see I wasn't just "hearing things".  The more I listen, the more I enjoy these things.


----------



## rovopio

> Originally Posted by *joseph69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These are showing immediate/initial signs of a potentially very, very, very enjoyable HP. I'll keep you posted along the way to sufficient burn-in.


 
  
 How about initial impression of Female Vocals... which one is better so far? the GH-1 or your rs1i?


----------



## XLR8

joseph69 said:


> I received the GH-1's this evening and we all already know what they look like, so I'll get right to the point.
> I was surprised with the fact that their supposed to be in-between the RS2e/RS1e which are "Reference" series and although the GH-1's are "Heritage" series, the box says "Signature" series? I'm just pointing this out, not complaining at all, this is totally irrelevant to their sound. Listening to Smooth/Lounge/Chill/Contemporary Jazz through my MBP (ALAC) > Rega> WA6 (Brimar-5Z4G/NU-6F8G's,  being I usually listen to my RS1i's with this combo. From the second I pressed play these sounded good right out of the box, very good. They have a nice warm/full bodied sound and a well balanced frequency range and L/R balance, with nice detail/separation/sound-stage. These are showing immediate/initial signs of a potentially very, very, very enjoyable HP. I'll keep you posted along the way to sufficient burn-in.


 

 Congratutz on them 
 An excellent report.
 Appreciate the comments.


----------



## XLR8

rovopio said:


> > Originally Posted by *joseph69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> >
> > These are showing immediate/initial signs of a potentially very, very, very enjoyable HP. I'll keep you posted along the way to sufficient burn-in.
> 
> ...


 

 LoL...Give the man some time to burn them in


----------



## rovopio

xlr8 said:


> LoL...Give the man some time to burn them in


 
  
 #broke_impatient_impulsive
 #I'm_still_young
 #Young_has_nothing_to_do_with_it


----------



## MacedonianHero

joseph69 said:


> I received the GH-1's this evening and we all already know what they look like, so I'll get right to the point.
> I was surprised with the fact that their supposed to be in-between the RS2e/RS1e which are "Reference" series and although the GH-1's are "Heritage" series, the box says "Signature" series? I'm just pointing this out, not complaining at all, this is totally irrelevant to their sound. Listening to Smooth/Lounge/Chill/Contemporary Jazz through my MBP (ALAC) > Rega> WA6 (Brimar-5Z4G/NU-6F8G's,  being I usually listen to my RS1i's with this combo. From the second I pressed play these sounded good right out of the box, very good. They have a nice warm/full bodied sound and a well balanced frequency range and L/R balance, with nice detail/separation/sound-stage. These are showing immediate/initial signs of a potentially very, very, very enjoyable HP. I'll keep you posted along the way to sufficient burn-in.


 
  
 Cool...thanks for the update. How is the treble compared to your RS1i? That's where I had the biggest issues with the RS1e.


----------



## XLR8

The comparisons request so far 
1. Worms by xlr8 - rs1 v gh1
2. Joseph by rovopio & Macedonian- rs1i v gh1


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> How about initial impression of Female Vocals... which one is better so far? the GH-1 or your rs1i?


 
   I haven't listened to vocals as of yet, only instruments, as soon as I do I'll let you know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


xlr8 said:


> Congratutz on them
> An excellent report.
> Appreciate the comments.


 
 Thank you very much!




  


eric510 said:


> Vindication!
> I've been eagerly awaiting your impressions. Glad to see I wasn't just "hearing things".
> The more I listen, the more I enjoy these things.


 
 No, you aren't just hearing things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


donlin said:


> Very good, agree totally.


 




  


macedonianhero said:


> Cool...thanks for the update. How is the treble compared to your RS1i? That's where I had the biggest issues with the RS1e.


 
 Your very welcome.
 As of right now the treble is just right…you can absolutely hear it clearly but it is more refined than the RS1i. From all of the comments about the RS1e's treble, I understand the issue with it was that there pretty much was none…this is definitely not the case with the GH-1.


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> The comparisons request so far
> 1. Worms by xlr8 - rs1 v gh1
> 2. Joseph by rovopio & Macedonian- rs1i v gh1


 
 I'll give the *differences* that I hear between my other Grados after burn-in.


----------



## joseph69

The GH-1's have a very healthy low and mid-bass…I think they have the perfect amount to fill in the mid-range sweetly, it is neither overwhelming or lacking in any way what so ever, and this is after only listening to them for about an hour and a half. To be quite honest, I think this is what the RS1e was supposed to sound like. I'm only saying this from reading the RS1e comments, keep in mind I've never heard them for myself.


----------



## XLR8

This from TTVJ page
  


> Grado GH-1 Headphone
> The Grado GH-1 headphone is the newest creation from Grado Labs. The first in the Grado Heritage series, the GH-1 is made from a maple tree cut down in Brooklyn, NY and purchased by John and his son Jonathan. Maple has long been an audiophile favorite for a wood of choice. And it not only looks very nice but also sounds great with the GH-1. The GH-1 is also a limited edition – you can only get some many ear cups out of one tree…
> The GH-1 comes with a black leather headband and the Grado L Cushions. It is terminated with a 1/8” mini jack on a 6 ft. cable with a supplied ¼” adapter. They are lightweight and comfortable.
> But most importantly they sound very good. The bottom end is tight and delivers impact. Listening to Donald Fagen’s Morph The Cat shows off its bass capabilities. The bass is recorded deep and impactful with good definition and that shows up in the GH-1s.
> ...


----------



## hfhimeka

Just received the GH1's today as well.  These are night and day when compared against the RS1e drivers... the latter just sounding muffled and veiled--no competition.
  
 Compared to my PS500s.. the GH1 are definitely brighter (but not 325 shrilly), vocals have more texture and definition.  Soundstage feels similar to the PS500, but instrument separation is definitely more pronounced.  Bass seems on par.  Between the two, the PS500 is slightly more laid back, the GH1 more aggressive.
  
 I'm surprised they sound this good right out of the box--time to start breaking them in!  Got a lot of listening ahead to do...


----------



## XLR8

Congratutz hfhimeka,
  
 Appreciate the time to compare and reply.
 Interesting that the bass is on par with ps500.
  
 Keep the feedback going...


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> rovopio said:
> 
> 
> > How about initial impression of Female Vocals... which one is better so far? the GH-1 or your rs1i?
> ...


 
 I was also wondering about the treble....very interested in hearing comparison vs RS1i
  
 Thanks , Joseph.


----------



## XLR8

joseph69 said:


> I received the GH-1's this evening and we all already know what they look like, so I'll get right to the point.
> I was surprised with the fact that their supposed to be in-between the RS2e/RS1e which are "Reference" series and although the GH-1's are "Heritage" series, *the box says "Signature" series?* I'm just pointing this out, not complaining at all, this is totally irrelevant to their sound. Listening to Smooth/Lounge/Chill/Contemporary Jazz through my MBP (ALAC) > Rega> WA6 (Brimar-5Z4G/NU-6F8G's,  being I usually listen to my RS1i's with this combo. From the second I pressed play these sounded good right out of the box, very good. They have a nice warm/full bodied sound and a well balanced frequency range and L/R balance, with nice detail/separation/sound-stage. These are showing immediate/initial signs of a potentially very, very, very enjoyable HP. I'll keep you posted along the way to sufficient burn-in.


 
  


wormsdriver said:


> Spoiler: Warning: GRADO PORN (Limited Edition, edition)
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a few pics...


 
  
 Sorry can't resist...
 Two reports of boxes showing prestige and signature...
 Hahahaha
 Classix Grado..


----------



## donlin

hfhimeka said:


> Just received the GH1's today as well.  These are night and day when compared against the RS1e drivers... the latter just sounding muffled and veiled--no competition.
> 
> Compared to my PS500s.. the GH1 are definitely brighter (but not 325 shrilly), vocals have more texture and definition.  Soundstage feels similar to the PS500, but instrument separation is definitely more pronounced.  Bass seems on par.  Between the two, the PS500 is slightly more laid back, the GH1 more aggressive.
> 
> I'm surprised they sound this good right out of the box--time to start breaking them in!  Got a lot of listening ahead to do...




I was comparing my ps500e and GH-1 last night and everything you said is exactly what I hear as well. As far as the RS-1e goes, the pair I got was so bad I thought they may have been defective and returned them, so no comparison there. These are definitely not between the RS-2e and RS-1e since they are so far above the RS-1e. The amazing thing for me is that for the first time I am enjoying the bowl pads. The tonal balance is just right.


----------



## Harry Manback

My box shows "Grado Prestige Series" then MODEL GH1 on the next line.
  
 They were to cheap for new stickers?!?  It's so sad it's funny.


----------



## 408388

Sharing some music I've been enjoying on my Grados recently:
  

 So Real, Buckley
  

 Symphony #9 op. 125, Beethoven
  

 Take Five, Brubeck
  
 
 Caudal Lure, Karnivool
  
  
 Although these are deemed "rock" headphones I'm enjoying a range of styles equally. For classical the more closed soundstage isn't necessarily a bad thing to my ears, as you sometimes feel as though you're standing right behind an instrument. I play in a concert band so this is actually quite familiar.
  
 Of course the rock above does sound very good as expected 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the separation you can hear in the Karnivool song. 
  
 On topic with the discussion above, looks like once I'm ready to delve further up the Grado line the GH1 will be top of the list, with the PS500 slightly behind. Maybe for a more diverse application the PS would be better due to being more laid back for the less aggressive tracks?


----------



## Harry Manback

GH1 - no serial numbering?  Am I missing something?  I don't see it in/on the box or under the ear pads.


----------



## gregorya

harry manback said:


> GH1 - no serial numbering?  Am I missing something?  I don't see it in/on the box or under the ear pads.


 
  
 they just numbered the tree... "1"... that's it...


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> I was also wondering about the treble....very interested in hearing comparison vs RS1i
> Thanks , Joseph.


 
 As of last night there were no issue with the treble being harsh/sibilant, it very clean and natural sounding and there is no problem hearing it at all.
  


xlr8 said:


> Sorry can't resist...
> Two reports of boxes showing prestige and signature...
> Hahahaha
> Classix Grado..


 
 My mistake…the box says "Grado Prestige Series"* *not "Signature"…but I still thought it should have said "Grado Heritage series" being it is a new series.
  


donlin said:


> The tonal balance is just right.


 
 After about only 2hrs of listening, I agree.
  


harry manback said:


> My box shows *"Grado Prestige Series" then MODEL GH1* on the next line.
> They were to cheap for new stickers?!?  It's so sad it's funny.


 
 So does mine, I made a mistake.


----------



## joseph69

Is there anyone on the thread with both the GH-1/RS2e?
 Thanks!


----------



## donlin

harry manback said:


> My box shows "Grado Prestige Series" then MODEL GH1 on the next line.
> 
> They were to cheap for new stickers?!?  It's so sad it's funny.


 

 I don't know, I kind of appreciate the minimal packaging.  Once I take the phones out, the box goes in the closet until it's time to sell. I've tried many of the hot planars lately and they all have very elaborate packaging that just seems a little silly and has to add quite a bit to the cost.  For example, I recently bought and returned the Oppo PM-1 which had a huge outer box and glossy wood box that was so heavy I could hardly carry it the mile walk from the store back home and had to add at least $150.00 to the cost.  Unfortunately, the headphones sounded pretty lousy to me so it was almost like the packaging was a diversion. The grado box adequately protects the phones and doesn't take up much room.


----------



## Harry Manback

First impressions of GH1:
  
 Very very similar to PS500e (A very good thing...).  I would bet money that it uses the same driver.  Very nice looking, and light weight.  No obvious manufacturing flaws.
  
 Tracks:  
 Queens of the Stone Age - Debut album (Queens of the Stone Age) - nice natural sound
  
 Queens of the Stone Age - Rated R Deluxe Ed.:

The Lost Art of Keeping a Secret - maracas stand out more than I recall before, nice snap
In The Fade - bass seems a tad recessed, high hats are emphasized
Never Say Never - drums sound nice and sharp, lead guitar sounds pronounced and crisp
  
 Smashing Pumpkins - Siamese Dream:

Mayonaise - Intro sounds tight, guitar is detailed, can hear picking noises from guitars that I don't think I've ever noticed before.
Today - song explodes from the simple guitar intro, excellent detail - starting to think the GH1 does have better treble extension than PS500e.
Cherub Rock - song is made for Grado headphones, GH1 doesn't disappoint
  
 Trent Reznor and Atticus Ross - The Social Network Soundtrack

On We March - wow.
  
 Foo Fighters - Wasting Light

Bridge Burning - another song born for Grados.  Guitar sounds crisp and snappy.  Cymbals are fast and clear.
White Limo - I still can't tell what Dave is saying...I don't think he knows either.
  
 A Perfect Circle - Mer de Noms

Judith - bass light, may come with break-in.
  
 Kyuss - Blues for the Red Sun

Writhe - lead guitar played on bass amp sounds nice, most clear I've heard the somewhat recessed vocals in this recording.
Allen's Wrench - let's hope break-in is real and that bass improves.  Man, you better never...
  
 The Eagles of Death Metal - Heart On

I'm Your Torpedo - drums sound spot on, nice balanced sound, again, let's hope for some bass improvement with time
Wannabe In LA - this diverse sounding song really shows off the GH1.  I'm liking what I hear.  The Grados seem quick.
  
 Johnny Cash - American IV:  The Man Comes Around

The Man Comes Around - the man likes the sound of this song on these phones.  The acoustic sounds pretty nice here.
Sam Hall - more acoustic goodness.  Sam Hall may hate you one and all, damn your eyes, but he'd like this sound.
  
 Tame Impala - InnerSpeaker (CE)

It Is Not Meant to Be - kind of harsh sounding.  Lots of highs sound a bit piercing.
Solitude Is Bliss - smoother than previous song, still requires less volume to enjoy than on PS500e.
  
 Marilyn Manson - The Pale Emperor (DE)

The Devil Beneath My Feet - very nice, no harshness, bass sounds smooth
Deep Six - bass is MIA.  I think I can hear where it is trying to assert its self but not quite succeeding.
  
 The Police - Synchronicity

Syncronicity II - thin sounding.  Nice detail in mid/highs, but bass is AWOL.
Wrapped Around Your Finger - I'm starting to consider some bass EQ.  It's tantalizingly close, it just needs to step on out.
Miss Gradenko - don't tell the director I said so, but this sounds really good.
  
 The Power Station - The Power Station

Get It On (Bang A Gong) - the bass is peeking around the corner, come on out big guy, drum work sounds great
Some Like It Hot - bass drum and guitars are recessed.  Not a great song for GH1 at this stage of break in.  Horns sound sharp, not sibilant.
  
 Now for the music that really counts, Tool
  
 Lateralus

Lateralus - sounds close to right, like after break in, it will focus into what it should be.  Detail presentation is top notch.  Guitars sound perfect.  Bass guitar sounds like it's being played from a distance.  Needs a bass boost for sure.
Parabola - needs more break-in.  Lack of bass is causing the backbone to be weak.  Bass drum and guitars need help on GH1.  PS500e is much better for Tool at this stage of GH1 break in.
  
  
 No more Tool on GH1 until it's had time to open up.  Tool has to sound good, so if the bass doesn't come around, then these go up for sale.  I think they will improve over time.  Overall, color me impressed with the GH1 though.  I have high hopes for them post break-in.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Is there anyone on the thread with both the GH-1/RS2e?
> Thanks!


 
 I would like to hear this comparison also.....just to get the feel of where this headphone falls in at.
  
 Grado says between RS2 and RS1......would that not be like a PS500


----------



## hifizen

Yes,


joseph69 said:


> Is there anyone on the thread with both the GH-1/RS2e?
> Thanks!


 

 Yes.  I literally just opened the box on my GH1.
  
 Initial impression (less than 5 minutes of listening!) ... I can immediately tell that I like the tonal balance on the GH1 much better than the RS2e.  I personally find the RS2e too bright & fatiguing without the tape mod and/or a few dB of "tilt" EQ to bring the treble down.
  
 Once I get a few hours of listening in, I'll post more comments about the differences between these two.


----------



## hifizen

donlin said:


> I don't know, I kind of appreciate the minimal packaging.  Once I take the phones out, the box goes in the closet until it's time to sell. I've tried many of the hot planars lately and they all have very elaborate packaging that just seems a little silly and has to add quite a bit to the cost.  For example, I recently bought and returned the Oppo PM-1 which had a huge outer box and glossy wood box that was so heavy I could hardly carry it the mile walk from the store back home and had to add at least $150.00 to the cost.  Unfortunately, the headphones sounded pretty lousy to me so it was almost like the packaging was a diversion. The grado box adequately protects the phones and doesn't take up much room.


 

 I agree on the packaging - _if_ the cost savings are going into a better piece of gear.  I'd like to see a slightly nicer carton - $5 or $10 to make the packaging a bit more special would be worth it, if only for the collector value on a limited edition product.
  
 The lack of a serial number, especially on a limited edition, is baffling to me though.  It makes me question the attention to detail, or if I were a little more cynical, whether they are intentionally trying to hide the quantity produced.


----------



## Harry Manback

hifizen said:


> I agree on the packaging - _if_ the cost savings are going into a better piece of gear.  I'd like to see a slightly nicer carton - $5 or $10 to make the packaging a bit more special would be worth it, if only for the collector value on a limited edition product.
> 
> The lack of a serial number, especially on a limited edition, is baffling to me though.  It makes me question the attention to detail, or if I were a little more cynical, whether they are intentionally trying to hide the quantity produced.


 
 I'm cynical like that too...the lack of serial number is very strange, given that all of their regular run from the rs2 up gets one.


----------



## donlin

hifizen said:


> I agree on the packaging - _if_ the cost savings are going into a better piece of gear.  I'd like to see a slightly nicer carton - $5 or $10 to make the packaging a bit more special would be worth it, if only for the collector value on a limited edition product.
> 
> The lack of a serial number, especially on a limited edition, is baffling to me though.  It makes me question the attention to detail, or if I were a little more cynical, whether they are intentionally trying to hide the quantity produced.  :confused_face(1):




That's exactly my point. For $650.00 we're able to get an amazingly good sounding headphone that IMO is better than phones like an Oppo or LCD-2 etc that have elaborate packaging. I guess I'm not so concerned about the "limited edition" part. I'm just really happy to get a great sounding and looking headphone. I guess I'd be cynical if it didn't sound so good.


----------



## XLR8

hifizen said:


> Yes,
> 
> 
> joseph69 said:
> ...




When you get those few hrs on the new GH1's and congrats on them could you plz elaborate on the mids and bottom end between rs2e and gh1? 
Thnx


----------



## rovopio

I think it's US salary against China salary.
 A tenured lecturer in public university in China can get paid less than 800 dollars a month. I'm sure Grado workers makes more than them and so.. more cost.
  
 But the packaging situation is both over-exaggerated and annoying.
 I mean, it's Grado. People that ordered the GH-1 should know exactly that Grado have their own "Creative Quality Control". Which is.. come on, still better than some other headphone brands out there (particularly the Great-Value-yet-mediocre-QC Chinese Brands). So in that sense, I say you guys should have expected this from Grado.

 But then again... if I were you guys, it would be annoying to me too seeing the package for the first time.
 I'd also be like "Dang Grado, you done did it to me again, sham lam dooblee doo"


----------



## XLR8

harry manback said:


> My box shows "Grado Prestige Series" then MODEL GH1 on the next line.
> 
> They were to cheap for new stickers?!?  It's so sad it's funny.




Can't resist... 
Looks like Jonathan Grado is spending lots of $$$ on the marketing factor... 
Hehe


----------



## Eric510

For those concerned about a serial # - have you guys noticed the number written inside of each cup (like, in the chamber that the driver sits)? It's hard to make out but, I've got numbers written inside mine.


----------



## XLR8

Yeah all my wooden Grados have this number inside of them as well.

  
 Only on my limited edition HF2's is the number the same inside cups as per the serial on plastic blocks and on the wooden cups.
 My RS series have different numbers on the inside compared to the plastic block and side wood cups.


----------



## hfhimeka

Looks like the numbers inside have designations for left and right sides as well.
  
 By the way, the cushioned headband on the GH1 is the same one as that came with my transitional RS1/RS1e model.  Maybe they had leftover stock after moving onto the brown headbands..


----------



## jobyjoby

request: gh1 vs rs1 buttoned


----------



## TattooedMac

xlr8 said:


> Can't resist...
> Looks like Jonathan Grado is spending lots of $$$ on the marketing factor...
> Hehe




Or on the new glass he bought for his camera. That's marketing too


----------



## stacker45

harry manback said:


> I'm cynical like that too...the lack of serial number is very strange, given that all of their regular run from the rs2 up gets one.


 
  
 From the comments that I have read so far, Grado seems to have a winner the GH-1...as far as sound quality goes anyway.
  
 I can't believe that Grado managed to get the hard part right, wich is producing good sounding headphones, and they've managed to screw up the easy part, wich is, giving their ''special edition'' headphones a serial number, as well as a decent, if not special, packaging.
  
 I can't believe that they've actually managed to screw up the name of the damn things! This time, the usual ''Grados are built by hand'', or ''Grado is a small family buisness'' excuses don't fly. The fact that all of boxes seem to have the wrong markings certainly rules out the Friday afternoon carelesness.
  
 If my pair says, ''Grado prestige series'', instead of ''Heritage'', I will contact Grado for an explanation. I really hope that all the people who have posted complaints about their GH-1, will do the same. We can't expect things to change, if we keep quiet about this kind of nonsense.
  
 For the record, I have no problem letting Grado know when I don't agree with their way of doing, just like I have no problem taking the time to let them know how much I enjoy some of their products. I may one of the The Dark Side's hardest cusyomers to please, but over the years I have spent about $7000 on Grado products, so I can't be THAT hard to please.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I got a message from TTVJ today, informing me that my GH-1s are on the way.


----------



## gregorya

stacker45 said:


> If my pair says, ''Grado prestige series'', instead of ''Heritage'', I will contact Grado for an explanation. I really hope that all the people who have posted complaints about their GH-1, will do the same. We can't expect things to change, if we keep quiet about this kind of nonsense.




As long as it's only the label on the box, it really isn't a big deal as long as the headphones themselves are error-free, right? And sound great too of course...


----------



## stacker45

jobyjoby said:


> request: gh1 vs rs1 buttoned


 
  
 I promise you that as soon as my GH-1 arrives, this will be the first comparison that I'll do.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


rovopio said:


> I think it's US salary against China salary.
> A tenured lecturer in public university in China can get paid less than 800 dollars a month. I'm sure Grado workers makes more than them and so.. more cost.
> 
> But the packaging situation is both over-exaggerated and annoying.
> ...


 
  
 We're not talking about a pair of SR60e, that costs $120 ish, (I'm in Canada), were talking about a pair of Special Edition, that costs $700 ish, (Still in Canada).
  
 I don't see how you can blame the people for expecting a nicer presentation for their GH-1. I mean, Grado did good with the D.G and the Bushmills, Special Edition''.


----------



## pigmode

donlin said:


> harry manback said:
> 
> 
> > My box shows "Grado Prestige Series" then MODEL GH1 on the next line.
> ...


 
  
  
 Agree 100%. Speaking personally I could never get in on the LCD bandwagon partly because of the display case. Its not what would be called high quality either, which made it seem all the more a charade and a waste. 
  
  
  
 I finally have 50+ hr burn in on this demo RS-2i. It came with a label on the box that read "Opened to show client 02/03/14", and it looked like it hadn't had that much use.
  
 Tonally it suits my hearing which is attenuated in the HF (see link in sig). I'm listening right now to Ottmar Liebert & Luna Negra "Up Close" (binaural) with the iTunes equalizer set to treble booster. Looking at the list of my past systems, no doubt three or four years ago the RS-2i would probably have too much energy in the highs for my taste. Its doing fine now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
  
 Edit: (Listening now to Flamenco Sketches)
  
 Not that I'm thinking seriously about adding an amp as I'm trying to keep things simple, but a GS-1 would absolutely rock with the RS-2i. Would probably allow me to turn the equalizer off, which I'd really like to do. Not sure but IIRC, that's what I had with the classic RS-1 that I loved so much. Okay, I'm 50/50 on getting a GS-1.


----------



## XLR8

pigmode said:


> I finally have 50+ hr burn in on this demo RS-2i. It came with a label on the box that read "Opened to show client 02/03/14", and it looked like it hadn't had that much use.
> 
> Tonally it suits my hearing which is attenuated in the HF (see link in sig). I'm listening right now to Ottmar Liebert & Luna Negra "Up Close" (binaural) with the iTunes equalizer set to treble booster. Looking at the list of my past systems, no doubt three or four years ago the RS-2i would probably have too much energy in the highs for my taste. Its doing fine now.


 
  
 I can't get the RS2i's off my head daily enjoy them thoroughly..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


stacker45 said:


> jobyjoby said:
> 
> 
> > request: gh1 vs rs1 buttoned
> ...


 
 I can't wait for this comparison. I think Worms also has the RS1's so awaiting his thoughts hopefully soon.


----------



## stacker45

gregorya said:


> As long as it's only the label on the box, it really isn't a big deal as long as the headphones themselves are error-free, right? And sound great too of course...


 
  
 It's not only the label, it's the overall presentation that looks pedestrian.
  
 1) - Ordinary desing
 2) - 1/8'' connector
 3) - No extension
 4) - Thin cardboard box
 5) - Wrong labelling
 6) - No serial number
  
 I see no cause for celebration, just because the GH-1 are ''error free'', I mean, this a pretty simple product here, not a space shuttle. As I've said before, I am glad that the GH-1 are recieving good comments, but... you know...


----------



## gregorya

stacker45 said:


> It's not only the label, it's the overall presentation that looks pedestrian.
> 
> 1) - Ordinary desing
> 2) - 1/8'' connector
> ...




Yeah, I was just referring to the typo on the label... The Bushmills really took things up a notch or two and now that 4OurEars have the wooden boxes, something along those lines would be nice... Although that would only increases the prices... As you mentioned, here in Canada we pay a real premium.


----------



## stacker45

pigmode said:


> Agree 100%. Speaking personally I could never get in on the LCD bandwagon partly because of the display case. Its not what would be called high quality either, which made it seem all the more a charade and a waste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I like Ottmar Liebert too, the first time I heard him was in a music store many years ago, I asked the salesman to show me wich cd was playing, and it was, ''Gypsie Passion''...a well recorded New Flamenco compilation. This is also how I discovered Willie and Lobo, and Jessy cook.


----------



## stacker45

gregorya said:


> Yeah, I was just referring to the typo on the label... The Bushmills really took things up a notch or two and now that 4OurEars have the wooden boxes, something along those lines would be nice... Although that would only increases the prices... As you mentioned, here in Canada we pay a real premium.


 
  
 As I've said before, I can't help but wonder if the Bushmills ended up being a bad buisness decision for Grado, I'm no expert, but since their earcups are different from all the others, they might have been more expensive to build. One thing's for sure, the cutomers got, A LOT, for $395.


----------



## zazex

donlin said:


> I don't know, I kind of appreciate the minimal packaging.  Once I take the phones out, the box goes in the closet until it's time to sell. I've tried many of the hot planars lately and they all have very elaborate packaging that just seems a little silly and has to add quite a bit to the cost.  For example, I recently bought and returned the Oppo PM-1 which had a huge outer box and glossy wood box that was so heavy I could hardly carry it the mile walk from the store back home and had to add at least $150.00 to the cost.  Unfortunately, the headphones sounded pretty lousy to me so it was almost like the packaging was a diversion. The grado box adequately protects the phones and doesn't take up much room.


 
  
 +1


----------



## joseph69

donlin said:


> I don't know, I kind of appreciate the minimal packaging.  Once I take the phones out, the box goes in the closet until it's time to sell.


 
 I agree with this also, my boxes go right in the closet, but I wouldn't have minded if the GH-1 being a Limited Edition came with a nice wood box though, but no big deal.
  


whirlwind said:


> I would like to hear this comparison also.....just to get the feel of where this headphone falls in at. Grado says between RS2 and RS1......would that not be like a PS500


 
 I also want to hear some input on this…I would hate to think I spent more money for a the same sounding HP because its a "Limited Edition" which means nothing too me.
 Could be it sounds like the PS500, but I've never heard either the RS2e/PS500/e, but from the posts I've read about the PS500's sound signature, the GH-1 doesn't fit the description, sound like the RS2e fits better, but I don't know. I'm almost tempted to buy an RS2e and compare the 
 RS2e/GH-1 but...
  


hifizen said:


> Yes,
> Yes.  I literally just opened the box on my GH1.
> Initial impression (less than 5 minutes of listening!) ... I can immediately tell that I like the tonal balance on the GH1 much better than the RS2e.  I personally find the RS2e too bright & fatiguing without the tape mod and/or a few dB of "tilt" EQ to bring the treble down.
> Once I get a few hours of listening in, I'll post more comments about the differences between these two.


 
 Good news, can't wait too hear your impressions between the two.




  


eric510 said:


> For those concerned about a serial # - have you guys noticed the number written inside of each cup (like, in the chamber that the driver sits)? It's hard to make out but, I've got numbers written inside mine.


 
 I never looked at any of the serial#'s on any of my Grado's, its really not a big thing to me.


----------



## hifizen

OK...  so the RS2e vs GH1 comparison is not quite as straightforward as I would have imagined.
  
 For starters, I want to compare on an even keel for folks here to get a useful comparison.  That means shutting off my EQ plugin.  But, I find the RS2e too bright & fatiguing in the stock configuration and no EQ.  Taping the bowls helps a ton, bringing the treble & bass into better balance.  The treble is still prominent, so I would not call them neutral, but I'm able to listen happily without fatigue, and enjoy the excellent midrange.
  
 So, first caveat is that I am using my RS2e with taped bowls for all of this comparison.

 On to the GH1...
  
 Straight out of the box, I noticed the overall tonal balance is much more neutral than the RS2e.  Treble is in proportion with the midrange, while the bass is indeed stronger without being out of proportion.
  
 After some swapping back and forth, two significant things stand out:
  
 1)  The RS2e midrange is more open / spacious and has more presence.  In comparison, the GH1 midrange is a bit recessed, and sounds slightly congested.  Now, I'm a bit cautious about this trait ...  the GH1 are brand new, while my RS2e have 300-400 hours on them.  The tape mod seems to help open up and bring forward the GH1 midrange, bringing it closer to the RS2e.  I'll need to listen more, but I think the RS2e are slightly ahead.
  
 2)  The GH1 does have a couple dB more bass overall than the taped RS2e, including a slight upper-bass emphasis that I'm undecided about.  On the one hand, this gives the GH1 a nicer weight with double-bass (classical, jazz), but also leaves it sounding a touch tubby compared to the RS2e on some material (pop).  The taped RS2e bass is still slightly on the lean side of neutral, but what's there is a bit tighter and more articulate.  While I appreciate the increased bass on the GH1, I'm no basshead, so I'm on the fence about this.  I like the added bass response of the GH1, but I also like the bass expressiveness in the RS2e.  Again, I'm hesistant about making too much of these differences at this stage of (non)break-in.  After taping the GH1 bowls, the GH1 does gain even more bass response, though the treble balance seems to be affected less than it is on the RS2e.
  
 Except for quantity (RS2e has more obviously), the treble character is broadly similar in terms of smoothness and clarity.  I haven't focused enough on this area to give a good description of the differences yet.
  
 So, after my first half-day with them, my initial impression in favour of the GH1 has softened.  The RS2e can hold it's own against the GH1. I need to play more with tape on the GH1 bowls, and get some break-in time on these bad boys to see if that midrange opens up more.  If it does, I think the GH1 will become my favorite of the two.
  
 For now, I'm listening with tape on both headphones, but the GH1 is fine without.


----------



## hifizen

Some pics:
  

  
  
 Interestingly, my drivers are flush:


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I got a message from TTVJ today, informing me that my GH-1s are on the way.


 
 Great I can't wait for you too hear the GH-1, I have a good feeling you are going to enjoy them right out of the box!
  


pigmode said:


> Agree 100%. Speaking personally I could never get in on the LCD bandwagon partly because of the display case. Its not what would be called high quality either, which made it seem all the more a charade and a waste.
> Not that I'm thinking seriously about adding an amp as I'm trying to keep things simple, but a GS-1 would absolutely rock with the RS-2i. Would probably allow me to turn the equalizer off, which I'd really like to do.


 
 I agree also about the Audeze.
 The GS-1 will DEFINITELY allow you to turn off your EQ…stop thinking about purchasing a GS-1 and just do it, trust me, you won't redrew it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


hifizen said:


> OK...  so the RS2e vs GH1 comparison is not quite as straightforward as I would have imagined.
> For starters, I want to compare on an even keel for folks here to get a useful comparison.  That means shutting off my EQ plugin.  But, I find the RS2e too bright & fatiguing in the stock configuration and no EQ.  Taping the bowls helps a ton, bringing the treble & bass into better balance.  The treble is still prominent, so I would not call them neutral, but I'm able to listen happily without fatigue, and enjoy the excellent midrange.
> So, first caveat is that I am using my RS2e with taped bowls for all of this comparison.
> On to the GH1...
> ...


 
 Your impressions are appreciated, but I'm sorry to say, and I don't in any way mean to come off wrong, but there is no comparison as of now with the GH-1 being new and the RS2e having 3-400hrs of burn-in??? Also modding in any way is flat out manipulating the sound of both HP's (neither are in "stock" form) so I can't see how this comparison can hold any ground…at all. And I'm not favoring either HP because I've never heard the RS2e, and I only listened to the GH-1 for about 2hrs last night (no listening tonight).


----------



## hifizen

joseph69 said:


> Your impressions are appreciated, but I'm sorry to say, and I don't in any way mean to come off wrong, but there is no comparison as of now with the GH-1 being new and the RS2e having 3-400hrs of burn-in??? Also modding in any way is flat out manipulating the sound of both HP's (neither are in "stock" form) so I can't see how this comparison can hold any ground…at all. And I'm not favoring either HP because I've never heard the RS2e, and I only listened to the GH-1 for about 2hrs last night (no listening tonight).


 
  
 Can't say I disagree, these are all fair points ...  OTOH, people have been eagerly asking for a comparison, so those are my initial impressions for better or worse.  I hope I emphasized the obvious caveats regarding burn-in enough for people to consume my early impressions with the requisite quantity of salt.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 In stock trim, I'd say the GH1 is hands down the better headphone for the simple reason that the RS2e treble is too much for me to tolerate for more than a short time, whereas the GH1 is well balanced top to bottom and sounds great to me without any EQ or ear pad tweaks.
  
 That said, the RS2e do some wonderful things in the midrange, which is the reason I still own them (that and a really transparent EQ).  So far, the GH1 appear to possess most of the midrange magic the RS2e have in EQ'd / tweaked / burned-in form, which in my experience is basically unchanged from their non-tweaked midrange character.
  
 As the GH1's burn in, I'll see about attempting a more direct comparison without the tape...  though I don't relish the prospect of extended listening on the RS2e without something to tame the treble.  I have some flats on the way as well, so I'll play around with those and see what happens.


----------



## GreenBow

hifizen said:


> Some pics:


 
 Those light coloured wood maple cups trigger an emotional response from me, nearly bringing tears to my eyes. They are just beautiful.


----------



## Unchi

Is it coincidental that this Friday, my custom Sidewinder amp and GH1 are arriving on the same day!? I ordered them well over a month ago.


----------



## joseph69

hifizen said:


> Can't say I disagree, these are all fair points ...  OTOH, people have been eagerly asking for a comparison, so those are my initial impressions for better or worse.  I hope I emphasized the obvious caveats regarding burn-in enough for people to consume my early impressions with the requisite quantity of salt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




 Would much rather hear your impressions after the GH-1 have sufficient burn-in and both are in "stock" form.
 Thanks!
  


unchi said:


> Is it coincidental that this Friday, my custom Sidewinder amp and GH1 are arriving on the same day!? I ordered them well over a month ago.


 
 Great, congratulations on both!


----------



## jaywillin

greenbow said:


> Those light coloured wood maple cups trigger an emotional response from me, nearly bringing tears to my eyes. They are just beautiful.


 
 i came veeeeeeery close to buying a sidewinder from the good dr, do let us know how you like it  (pics too)


----------



## Wildcatsare1

unchi said:


> Is it coincidental that this Friday, my custom Sidewinder amp and GH1 are arriving on the same day!? I ordered them well over a month ago.




Congrats!!! Looking forward to reading your impressions.


----------



## GreenBow

jaywillin said:


> i came veeeeeeery close to buying a sidewinder from the good dr, do let us know how you like it  (pics too)


 

 I don't think we can buy GH-1 in the UK. Doesn't matter though, as I have never had a jealous or disappointed streak in me. It's good fun reading people opinions and buzzing about their new kit though.


----------



## jaywillin

unchi said:


> Is it coincidental that this Friday, my custom Sidewinder amp and GH1 are arriving on the same day!? I ordered them well over a month ago.


 
  
  


jaywillin said:


> i came veeeeeeery close to buying a sidewinder from the good dr, do let us know how you like it  (pics too)


 
  
  


greenbow said:


> I don't think we can buy GH-1 in the UK. Doesn't matter though, as I have never had a jealous or disappointed streak in me. It's good fun reading people opinions and buzzing about their new kit though.


 
 whoops, responded to the wrong person !  lol
  
 i meant to reply to @Unchi


----------



## Unchi

Thanks, guys.
 This is the first page of the manual Dr. Al sent me.
 Can't wait till it gets here!


----------



## jaywillin

unchi said:


> Thanks, guys.
> This is the first page of the manual Dr. Al sent me.
> Can't wait till it gets here!


 
 boy he's changed up the look since the last time i looked !  it's a beauty


----------



## Unchi

jaywillin said:


> boy he's changed up the look since the last time i looked !  it's a beauty


 
 I asked him to make it with a diamond design, rotated Walnut legs instead of oak, aluminum knob, and whatever decorations he felt like.


----------



## jaywillin

unchi said:


> I asked him to make it with a diamond design, rotated Walnut legs instead of oak, aluminum knob, and whatever decorations he felt like.


 
 nice, kinda goes with the "sidewinder" name


----------



## D4NGER BIRD

I'm really curious to hear what you think about the Sidewinder. I've been on the fence between it, a MAD Ear+ and the OD300. I'd be getting it based primarily for my Grados, but I've also got HD800s. There just isn't a lot of info on these amps just yet. I do have quite a few 6sl7 and 6080 type tubes around, so I'm leaning towards the OD300. But then again, I don't want to miss out on the legendary magic between the Ear+ and Grados.


----------



## joseph69

d4nger bird said:


> I'm really curious to hear what you think about the Sidewinder. I've been on the fence between it, a MAD Ear+ and the OD300. I'd be getting it based primarily for my Grados, but I've also got HD800s. There just isn't a lot of info on these amps just yet. I do have quite a few 6sl7 and 6080 type tubes around, so I'm leaning towards the OD300. But then again, I don't want to miss out on the legendary magic between the Ear+ and Grados.


 
 I know the MAD Ear+ was designed around the HD-650 if that helps in ant way.


----------



## jaywillin

@whirlwind  has a mad ear+, and he uses it for grado's, and the hd800
  
  


d4nger bird said:


> I'm really curious to hear what you think about the Sidewinder. I've been on the fence between it, a MAD Ear+ and the OD300. I'd be getting it based primarily for my Grados, but I've also got HD800s. There just isn't a lot of info on these amps just yet. I do have quite a few 6sl7 and 6080 type tubes around, so I'm leaning towards the OD300. But then again, I don't want to miss out on the legendary magic between the Ear+ and Grados.


 
  
  


joseph69 said:


> I know the MAD Ear+ was designed around the HD-650 if that helps in ant way.


----------



## whirlwind

unchi said:


> Thanks, guys.
> This is the first page of the manual Dr. Al sent me.
> Can't wait till it gets here!


 
 Wow! That is a beauty....I like the diamond shape that you chose, and agree with Jay...the design matches the name well.
  
 I will be waiting to hear your impressions , also....can't wait, actually.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


d4nger bird said:


> I'm really curious to hear what you think about the Sidewinder. I've been on the fence between it, a MAD Ear+ and the OD300. I'd be getting it based primarily for my Grados, but I've also got HD800s. There just isn't a lot of info on these amps just yet. I do have quite a few 6sl7 and 6080 type tubes around, so I'm leaning towards the OD300. But then again, I don't want to miss out on the legendary magic between the Ear+ and Grados.


 
 No worries about the Mad Ear....it will rock your Grado's and your HD800's and not break a sweat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I have nothing but praise for the Mad Ear...it has been sooooo rock solid for me.
  
 There may be better amps for the HD800.....but the Mad Ear can definitely drive them very nicely.....I use a high gain tube when listening to my HD650 and HD800 and a 5751 when listening to Grados.
  
 I can't wait to hear about the side winder also.....I am guessing it should be more of the same, or maybe better!


----------



## dino1962

Just got a pair of SR325 originals.  Wow! I am blown away by the detail and clarity.  Also, the bass is great, good impact without overpowering or muddying the sound.  I am afraid that I am starting a long term love/habit here with the Grado products.  I am up to 2 now with SR80e and the SR325.  I can see others in my future.


----------



## joseph69

dino1962 said:


> Just got a pair of SR325 originals.  Wow! I am blown away by the detail and clarity.  Also, the bass is great, good impact without overpowering or muddying the sound. * I am afraid that I am starting a long term love/habit here with the Grado products.*  I am up to 2 now with SR80e and the SR325.  I can see others in my future.


 
 Congratulations on the 325.
 Good luck keeping your wallet closed!


----------



## Unchi

> Originally Posted by *D4NGER BIRD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm really curious to hear what you think about the Sidewinder. I've been on the fence between it, a MAD Ear+ and the OD300. I'd be getting it based primarily for my Grados, but I've also got HD800s. There just isn't a lot of info on these amps just yet. I do have quite a few 6sl7 and 6080 type tubes around, so I'm leaning towards the OD300. But then again, I don't want to miss out on the legendary magic between the Ear+ and Grados.


 
I just emailed Dr. Al about this and he said, "The OD300 has been designed for amplifiers like the Audeze LCD-X which require high power or when a high voltage is required to drive high impedance headphone amplifiers. A candidate could be HD800. Since I don't have one I really can't tell you about the sonics.... If you compare the Sidewinder to the OD300 in terms of a Grado headphones the OD300 would be more true to what is going in, ie. more linear, and thus would sound a little less smooth then the Sidewinder."  So, I suppose it's the same case as Ear+ vs Super II then.


----------



## Unchi

jaywillin said:


> nice, kinda goes with the "sidewinder" name


 
  


whirlwind said:


> Wow! That is a beauty....I like the diamond shape that you chose, and agree with Jay...the design matches the name well.
> 
> I will be waiting to hear your impressions , also....can't wait, actually.


 

 Thank you.
  
 Dr. Al just told me we can also call it the "Diamondback". What do you guys think?


----------



## jaywillin

unchi said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Dr. Al just told me we can also call it the "Diamondback". What do you guys think?


 
 perfect !!


----------



## D4NGER BIRD

unchi said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Dr. Al just told me we can also call it the "Diamondback". What do you guys think?


 

 Genius!


----------



## whirlwind

unchi said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > nice, kinda goes with the "sidewinder" name
> ...


 
 Bingo!


----------



## D4NGER BIRD

whirlwind said:


> No worries about the Mad Ear....it will rock your Grado's and your HD800's and not break a sweat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I already have a hot rodded Crack and a Phonitor that do well by the HD800. For my RS1i, I use either the Phonitor or my Mcintosh integrated. I'm thinking about getting either the GS1000e or TH900 soon. I'm not too concerned about the power from the MAD Ear+, but the output impedance may be a bit high if I did go with the Fostex at 25ohms. Although, the output impedance of the Phonitor is 9ohm and it has no problems with Grados, so that may not really be an issue. The Sidewinder and OD300 both have a lower output impedance, but I don't know if they pair as well with the Grados as the Ear+.


----------



## Unchi

d4nger bird said:


> I already have a hot rodded Crack and a Phonitor that do well by the HD800. For my RS1i, I use either the Phonitor or my Mcintosh integrated. I'm thinking about getting either the GS1000e or TH900 soon. I'm not too concerned about the power from the MAD Ear+, but the output impedance may be a bit high if I did go with the Fostex at 25ohms. Although, the output impedance of the Phonitor is 9ohm and it has no problems with Grados, so that may not really be an issue. The Sidewinder and OD300 both have a lower output impedance, but I don't know if they pair as well with the Grados as the Ear+.


 
 Before I decided to go with the SideWinder, I asked Dr. Lloyd about this and he replied, "The Ear+ HD and the Sidewinder have similar overall circuit topology but with different output tubes. The 6DJ8s in the Sidewinder are currently being manufactured and there are many variants to play with if you are so inclined. The sonics of the Sidewinder are a bit dryer than the HD. It has a very low output drive impedance which maintains a good damping factor even with low impedance headphones. This contributes to a tight bass transient response. These are subtle differences and you really would have to do a careful A-B test to discern them. The main issue would be the fact that, although not hard to source at the present time, the 12B4As in the HD are only available as new old stock (NOS)."
  
 I really hope it pairs well with LA7000.


----------



## joseph69

Tonight is the second time I've had the chance to listen to the GH-1's since I've gotten them, so I have about 5-6hrs burn-in on them and they are sounding very pleasant. Of course the bass needs to tighten up (its not solid/tight/punchy as of now) and the mid-range needs to open up, but as far as the sound-stage (height and depth) instrument separation/detail I'm not so sure they can improve *so* much more being their good at this already. As of now, these have all the good qualities Grados offer but different sounding than I'm used too, which I like, not night and day, just different…maybe a sweetness too them?


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Tonight is the second time I've had the chance to listen to the GH-1's since I've gotten them, so I have about 5-6hrs burn-in on them and they are sounding very pleasant. Of course the bass needs to tighten up (its not solid/tight/punchy as of now) and the mid-range needs to open up, but as far as the sound-stage (height and depth) instrument separation/detail I'm not so sure they can improve *so* much more being their good at this already. As of now, these have all the good qualities Grados offer but different sounding than I'm used too, which I like, not night and day, just different…maybe a sweetness too them?


 
 Joseph, would you say the top end is smoother than the RS1i.....not as much sparkle up there ?
  
 Would you call it a darker headphone than the RS1i.......I have sort of fallen in love with a treble that is not quite so aggresive


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Joseph, would you say the top end is smoother than the RS1i.....not as much sparkle up there ?
> Would you call it a darker headphone than the RS1i.......I have sort of fallen in love with a treble that is not quite so aggresive


 
 Although I haven't done any comparisons (due to lack of burn-in) I would say the GH-1 doesn't have as much sparkle as the RS1i, but the treble is there for sure.


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> Joseph, would you say the top end is smoother than the RS1i.....not as much sparkle up there ?
> 
> Would you call it a darker headphone than the RS1i.......I have sort of fallen in love with a treble that is not quite so aggresive


 Great question sir. I'm very interested in the comparison with the GH-1's and the RS-1i's.*


joseph69 said:



			Although I haven't done any comparisons (due to lack of burn-in) I would say the GH-1 doesn't have as much sparkle as the RS1i, but the treble is there for sure.
		
Click to expand...

* We're waiting patiently for your expert and detailed analysis of this new Grado "one-off" headphone joseph.


----------



## ruhenheiM

@wormdriver
 nice rs1. btw may i know what is your rs1's serial number?
  
 @stacker
 actually, i don't think mine is rs1 vintage, i got sn 1863.i change the headband to those tan headband from turbulent labs(since i
 really love the looks of it).i was looking for vintage rs1 for the past couple of months but no such luck
  
  
 anyway, i just got ps1000e.man, these headphone just amazing, it has everything i love about grado sound just better. just using schiit fulla, i really love the sound.i don't think i need to find another headphone.and the cable really thick,even the thickness of the converter different from the one i have. i do have one complaint though,its heavy!!! like really heavy!!
  

  

 (yeah, i'll keep the rs1)
  
 btw do any of you guys ever try gr10e? would you mind sharing your thought?
  
  
  
 @unchi
 nice looking amp
  
 @dino1962
 by sr325 original, do you mean the black version


----------



## RivalDealer

Wow, I didn't realise how big the PS1000e were until I saw that picture!
  
 Definitely on my try-before-I-buy list, not sure I can get over the shine, fingerprints drive me nuts but if they sound as good as I expect I could get over it I think


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Great question sir. I'm very interested in the comparison with the GH-1's and the RS-1i's.
> We're waiting patiently for your expert and detailed analysis of this new Grado "one-off" headphone joseph.


 
 Thank you for your compliment.
 I'll definitely post what differences I hear between the RS1i/GH-1 as soon as they burn-in…I can't wait either! I'll have to do this with the GS-1 which has 2 outputs which can be used at the same time, so I can quickly switch between the two. 




  


rivaldealer said:


> Definitely on my try-before-I-buy list, not sure I can get over the shine, fingerprints drive me nuts but if they sound as good as I expect I could get over it I think


 
 I'm not thrilled with the chrome finish either, but I love my PS1K's. I placed black rubber band around the circumference of the cups, and pick them up from there so I don't get any fingerprints on them. You can look at my photos and see what I did, it works very well. I think we're all a bit nuts in this thread!


----------



## RivalDealer

joseph69 said:


> I'm not thrilled with the chrome finish either, but I love my PS1K's. I placed black rubber band around the circumference of the cups, and pick them up from there so I don't get any fingerprints on them. You can look at my photos and see what I did, it works very well. I think we're all a bit nuts in this thread!


 
 Thats a good idea, I was wondering if they could be removed and bead blasted for a matte finish, that would look pretty good and resist fingerprints.
  
 edit: I just noticed the little mod to the posts too! That is something I definitely need to do, it bugs me when they are not level.... yes, maybe a bit nuts haha.


----------



## joseph69

rivaldealer said:


> Thats a good idea, I was wondering if they could be removed and bead blasted for a matte finish, that would look pretty good and resist fingerprints.
> edit: I just noticed the little mod to the posts too! That is something I definitely need to do, it bugs me when they are not level.... yes, maybe a bit nuts haha.


 
 I had thought about having mine powder coated but I wasn't going to take the chance opening them up being they are a hybrid and the driver housings are wood…I didn't want to damage them. If I was going to do it, I would have sent them to Grado so they could disassemble/assemble them for me, but I'm fine with the black silicone rubber bands.
 The mod:  You definitely need to use 1/8" shaft collars with the PS1K's because of their weight…I also use them on all my Grados so they stay at my desired height, they work fantastic!


----------



## hardbop

My GH-1's have arrived, but they're stuck at the post office until Monday.


----------



## joseph69

hardbop said:


> My GH-1's have arrived, but they're stuck at the post office until Monday.


 
 USPS is open on Saturday here in N.Y. are you sure their closed?


----------



## TattooedMac

rivaldealer said:


> Wow, I didn't realise how big the PS1000e were until I saw that picture!


 
  
 Same here. They really are MASSIVE cups. I can understand why they would be so weighty. I'm not sure if I would enjoy that type of weight on the head. Defiantly a try before buy type of HP.
  


hardbop said:


> My GH-1's have arrived, but they're stuck at the post office until Monday.


 
  
 Thats gotta give you the schiits . . . That happened with my Magni2Ū, and I was sitting on their doorstep Monday morning . . . Try and keep busy and don't think dirty Grado thoughts


----------



## stacker45

ruhenheim said:


> @wormdriver
> nice rs1. btw may i know what is your rs1's serial number?
> 
> @stacker
> ...


 
  
 Thank you for letting me know. The tan headband fooled me. By the way, do you know when the change from vintage to classic actually occured?


----------



## joseph69

I would have like to hear this system…anyone here own/owned/heard this system???
  
  
 FreeSystems FG-1 (February 2002, cancelled product, ~17 full kits were made, MSRP 3,800 USD; the leftover headphones became Grado PS-1 and were dispatched in small batches by Grado and distributed simultaneously by FreeSystems in Germany and Todd The Vinyl Junkie in the U.S. between 2004 and 2006; 7 pairs were auctioned on eBay in 2008 by Grado Labs themselves and labelled [after John Grado's initials] “JAG 1,2,3...-7” on the back of their box; the JAG 7 had a special though deemed failed chrome finish)
  Came with a wireless infra-red (IF) digital audio receiver coupled RA-1 amplifier (battery powered) and the IF emitter.


----------



## joseph69

I'll just throw this in about the GH-1 which I'm listening to right now.
 I've listened to "Americas- Horse With No Name" a million times…I just listened to it with the GH-1 and definitely heard some type of tom-toms/bongos deep in the back of the sound-stage besides the ones that are in front which I've never heard before.
 EDIT: And I wasn't critically listening at all.


----------



## TattooedMac

Well it is Saturday morning here down under, and thought I would drop in a little Aussie Blues and Roots : I present Ash Grunwald ~ Money Extended Version


----------



## hardbop

joseph69 said:


> USPS is open on Saturday here in N.Y. are you sure their closed?


 
 I'm working 7-7 tomorrow...
  
 Possibly Monday, but hopefully not. I can't think of any way to get them sooner.


----------



## stacker45

tattooedmac said:


> Same here. They really are MASSIVE cups. I can understand why they would be so weighty. I'm not sure if I would enjoy that type of weight on the head. Defiantly a try before buy type of HP.
> 
> 
> Thats gotta give you the schiits . . . That happened with my Magni2Ū, and I was sitting on their doorstep Monday morning . . . Try and keep busy and don't think dirty Grado thoughts


 
  
 The PS1k are not big, it's the other models that are small.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Think of the good side, you can use them as dumbells, as a door stop, and maybe even...nah!  fancy boat anchor, is a bit far fetched.
  
 Damn meds!, making me say all sorts of stupid shiet.
  
 Oh! my GH-1 are actually, drum roll please!... still in transit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're currently in San Francisco, now, I was never good in geography, but aren't my GH-1 going the wrong way! I've always thought that San Francisco was on the west coast, (far from Montréal), and that New York was South of Montréal, (much closer). I was hoping for early next week, but at this rate, they might be in Tokyo by then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 By the way, no pressure Joseph, but I trust your opinion very much, and depending on what your general impressions will be, by the time I get my GH-1, There's a possibility that I might decide, not open the box, and sell them. And just in case anyone was wondering, no, I did not plan this.


----------



## joseph69

hardbop said:


> I'm working 7-7 tomorrow...
> 
> Possibly Monday, but hopefully not. I can't think of any way to get them sooner.


 
  
  


stacker45 said:


> By the way, no pressure Joseph, but I trust your opinion very much, and depending on what your general impressions will be, by the time I get my GH-1, There's a possibility that I might decide, not open the box, and sell them. And just in case anyone was wondering, no, I did not plan this.


 
 Thank you, as I do yours (when your not on meds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
 Seriously though, I'm liking what I hear so far with only about 7-8hrs of burn-in.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> I would have like to hear this system…anyone here own/owned/heard this system???
> 
> 
> FreeSystems FG-1 (February 2002, cancelled product, ~17 full kits were made, MSRP 3,800 USD; the leftover headphones became Grado PS-1 and were dispatched in small batches by Grado and distributed simultaneously by FreeSystems in Germany and Todd The Vinyl Junkie in the U.S. between 2004 and 2006; 7 pairs were auctioned on eBay in 2008 by Grado Labs themselves and labelled [after John Grado's initials] “JAG 1,2,3...-7” on the back of their box; the JAG 7 had a special though deemed failed chrome finish)
> Came with a wireless infra-red (IF) digital audio receiver coupled RA-1 amplifier (battery powered) and the IF emitter.


 
  
 Hmmm!, I realise that I'm strongly medicated, but aren't RA-1 made of magic wood, like the RS1?
  
 That is a very nice rig though, and I think that calling it's finish, ''failed chrome'', makes it sound...well, failed!, I much prefer the term, ''satin finish'', don't you agree?


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Thank you, as I do yours (when your not on meds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Fair enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Not only do I trust your opinion, ,but like me, you also own the PS1000, and we both have a RS1s, although not the same version.


----------



## donlin

stacker45 said:


> Thank you for letting me know. The tan headband fooled me. By the way, do you know when the change from vintage to classic actually occured?




I don't recall when the change occurred but the very first RS-1's didn't have a serial number, those numbers came later. I bought mine right when they first hit the street in November 1995 and it didn't have any serial number.


----------



## ruhenheiM

@stacker
 not sure, but i think it's around early 2000s
 http://www.head-fi.org/a/rs1-version-guide
  
 @joseph
 ahhh walter white
  
 @donlin
 you must really regret it when you sold the best rs1.btw how about gh-1? do you still thinking about the oldest rs1?


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Hmmm!, I realise that I'm strongly medicated, but aren't RA-1 made of magic wood, like the RS1?
> That is a very nice rig though, and I think that calling it's finish, ''failed chrome'', makes it sound...well, failed!, I much prefer the term, ''satin finish'', don't you agree?


 
 Definitely agree…or aluminum finish.
  


stacker45 said:


> Fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




  


donlin said:


> I don't recall when the change occurred but the very first RS-1's didn't have a serial number, those numbers came later. I bought mine right when they first hit the street in November 1995 and it didn't have any serial number.


 
  
  
*March 1996: *Grado introduces their wooden RS1 headphone


----------



## donlin

ruhenheim said:


> @stacker
> 
> not sure, but i think it's around early 2000s
> http://www.head-fi.org/a/rs1-version-guide
> ...




I never really regretting selling them. I'm still loving the GH-1 though. They sound great on my Burson Soloist.


----------



## donlin

joseph69 said:


> Definitely agree…or aluminum finish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know, I've seen that date on Grado's website but I got mine at Audio Consultants the day after Thanksgiving in 1995. I still have the receipt.


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheim said:


> @stacker
> not sure, but i think it's around early 2000s
> http://www.head-fi.org/a/rs1-version-guide
> 
> ...


 
 Walter White???
 I'm lost!


----------



## joseph69

donlin said:


> I know, I've seen that date on Grado's website but I got mine at Audio Consultants the day after Thanksgiving in 1995. I still have the receipt.


 
 Cool, you got yours before the release date, nice!


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> Walter White???
> I'm lost!


 

 ooo the music you mentioned before, america-a horse with no name.i knew that song from american tv series breaking bad.when walter white(the main character) sing along that song when he drive


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheim said:


> ooo the music you mentioned before, america-a horse with no name.i knew that song from american tv series breaking bad.when walter white(the main character) sing along that song when he drive


 
 Oh, I don't watch TV so I had no idea who this was, but I knew he wasn't a member of the band "America" which is what I thought you might have thought.


----------



## donlin

Here's a picture of a Grado newsletter from Fall '95 announcing the new RS-1.


----------



## donlin

Here's another newsletter from 1996 and a HP-2 review from 1992.


----------



## donlin

One more. Audio Advisor cover from 1996.


----------



## Zuqi

joseph69 said:


> I would have like to hear this system…anyone here own/owned/heard this system???
> 
> 
> FreeSystems FG-1 (February 2002, cancelled product, ~17 full kits were made, MSRP 3,800 USD; the leftover headphones became Grado PS-1 and were dispatched in small batches by Grado and distributed simultaneously by FreeSystems in Germany and Todd The Vinyl Junkie in the U.S. between 2004 and 2006; 7 pairs were auctioned on eBay in 2008 by Grado Labs themselves and labelled [after John Grado's initials] “JAG 1,2,3...-7” on the back of their box; the JAG 7 had a special though deemed failed chrome finish)
> Came with a wireless infra-red (IF) digital audio receiver coupled RA-1 amplifier (battery powered) and the IF emitter.


 
 I remember ttvj put one for sale on their website in 2012, 2500 dollars.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> I would have like to hear this system…anyone here own/owned/heard this system???
> 
> 
> FreeSystems FG-1 (February 2002, cancelled product, ~17 full kits were made, MSRP 3,800 USD; the leftover headphones became Grado PS-1 and were dispatched in small batches by Grado and distributed simultaneously by FreeSystems in Germany and Todd The Vinyl Junkie in the U.S. between 2004 and 2006; 7 pairs were auctioned on eBay in 2008 by Grado Labs themselves and labelled [after John Grado's initials] “JAG 1,2,3...-7” on the back of their box; the JAG 7 had a special though deemed failed chrome finish)
> Came with a wireless infra-red (IF) digital audio receiver coupled RA-1 amplifier (battery powered) and the IF emitter.


 
  kayandjohn....you need this


----------



## bpcans

ruhenheim said:


> @wormdriver
> 
> nice rs1. btw may i know what is your rs1's serial number?
> 
> ...


Congrats sir on getting the PS1Ke's. To help with their weight you could try putting one of those Velcro attached seatbelt shoulder pads that people use on kids booster seats around the headband. Just a suggestion. Happy listening.


----------



## bassboysam

talentus supremus


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I would have like to hear this system…anyone here own/owned/heard this system???
> 
> 
> FreeSystems FG-1 (February 2002, cancelled product, ~17 full kits were made, MSRP 3,800 USD; the leftover headphones became Grado PS-1 and were dispatched in small batches by Grado and distributed simultaneously by FreeSystems in Germany and Todd The Vinyl Junkie in the U.S. between 2004 and 2006; 7 pairs were auctioned on eBay in 2008 by Grado Labs themselves and labelled [after John Grado's initials] “JAG 1,2,3...-7” on the back of their box; the JAG 7 had a special though deemed failed chrome finish)
> Came with a wireless infra-red (IF) digital audio receiver coupled RA-1 amplifier (battery powered) and the IF emitter.


 
  
  


whirlwind said:


> kayandjohn....you need this


 
@kayandjohn    what whirlwind said !


----------



## ruthieandjohn

whirlwind said:


> kayandjohn....you need this



But, but...

I DON'T HAVE THREE EARS! See, it has three headphone cups!

(You can't fool me... I didn't just fall off the turnip truck!)


----------



## lovetroniq

Hello ps500e owners! Would i benefit any sound qualities if i buy G-cush pads for them? I've read that they mud 325i and since ps500e is similar to them i'm afraid to burn another $50 for nothing,so please give me a simple answer: worth it and improves anything or should i just be happy with the stock pads? Thank you.


----------



## esco

I've had a variety of Grado's in the past (SR80i, RS-2i, SR-225i, HF-2) but have recently rejoined the club! Happy owner of the SR-80e, should keep me entertained for a bit


----------



## lovetroniq

I've sold my 325i because needed  to fond the ps500e and while i didn't have 325i i started listening to my wife's 80i.I ran them through a good chain and was just stunned how in certain jazz and soul songs bettered my over $1500 headphones,i'm serious.I always thought that it will be a good headphone for my wife's sansa player and never cared to enjoy them,since i already was involved in hd800,hd650 and others.But it's a truly great pair of headphones.I'm afraid i enjoyed them more than 325i since they weren't that sibilant.I was on stage with Patty LaBelle and was sitting close to Bill Evans piano and so on.For any of you,who can't afford more expensive Grado's , Grado 80 will be just fine and i'm sure PS1000 will never be 15 times better) Not even 3 times better,probably.


----------



## jaywillin

esco said:


> I've had a variety of Grado's in the past (SR80i, RS-2i, SR-225i, HF-2) but have recently rejoined the club! Happy owner of the SR-80e, should keep me entertained for a bit


 
 nice
 i've had a bunch of grado's, but never an 80, been kinda thinking about the 125e as well, i've never had, or even heard a 125


----------



## nicdub

lovetroniq said:


> For any of you,who can't afford more expensive Grado's , Grado 80 will be just fine and i'm sure PS1000 will never be 15 times better) Not even 3 times better,probably.


 
 I haven't heard the top of the line Grados, but I've heard enough of the others, and I couldn't agree with you more.  The 80e's are a spectacular headphone.


----------



## DarthFader

lovetroniq said:


> Hello ps500e owners! Would i benefit any sound qualities if i buy G-cush pads for them? I've read that they mud 325i and since ps500e is similar to them i'm afraid to burn another $50 for nothing,so please give me a simple answer: worth it and improves anything or should i just be happy with the stock pads? Thank you.


 

 I have the PS500s and have been using G-cush pads with them for quite a while now. I like the sound better with the G-cush pads. I definitely don't think it makes the PS500s sound any worse. Your mileage might vary.


----------



## hoagster

bassboysam said:


> talentus supremus


 
 Nice,
  
 I'm a sucker for a 3 piece Gretch every time.


----------



## RivalDealer

lovetroniq said:


> I've sold my 325i because needed  to fond the ps500e and while i didn't have 325i i started listening to my wife's 80i.I ran them through a good chain and was just stunned how in certain jazz and soul songs bettered my over $1500 headphones,i'm serious.I always thought that it will be a good headphone for my wife's sansa player and never cared to enjoy them,since i already was involved in hd800,hd650 and others.But it's a truly great pair of headphones.I'm afraid i enjoyed them more than 325i since they weren't that sibilant.I was on stage with Patty LaBelle and was sitting close to Bill Evans piano and so on.For any of you,who can't afford more expensive Grado's , Grado 80 will be just fine and i'm sure PS1000 will never be 15 times better) Not even 3 times better,probably.


 
  


lovetroniq said:


> Hello ps500e owners! Would i benefit any sound qualities if i buy G-cush pads for them? I've read that they mud 325i and since ps500e is similar to them i'm afraid to burn another $50 for nothing,so please give me a simple answer: worth it and improves anything or should i just be happy with the stock pads? Thank you.


 
  
 Can't answer on the G-cush pads but do you have the PS500e yet? I would try them as they are to start with, they are designed to use the pads they come with and sound amazing with them. The wooden cups in all the higher end Grado seems to get rid of any harshness. I went from the SR80 to the SR225 to the RS2e and finally the PS500e, the RS2e and PS500e both have great treble without being sibilance. I enjoy listening to Jazz on these headphones more than any others.
  
 I had planned on getting the G-cush to try them out but I have been so happy with the sound from the PS500e that I have decided not to bother.


----------



## joseph69

As I stated, I'm giving my impressions a little bit at a time (while listening) as I burn-in the GH-1. I haven't actually compared them to the RS1i's, but from listening to my RS1i's countless hours, so far the GH-1 is definitely a mellower/darker/thicker sounding HP but with just as much clarity/detail as the RS1i. Don't take the word "dark" the wrong way, their just not as in your upfront as the RS1i. I believe this is due to the GH-1's having more (but not exaggerated) lower/mid-bass and blacker background. Please keep in mind the GH-1 have maybe 10hrs of burn-in. Even at this point, I do believe MANY people are going to enjoy this sound-signature.


----------



## lovetroniq

darthfader said:


> I have the PS500s and have been using G-cush pads with them for quite a while now. I like the sound better with the G-cush pads. I definitely don't think it makes the PS500s sound any worse. Your mileage might vary.


 

  Ok, i'll give it a try then, and i could always use l-cush from ps500 on RS-80i,someone recommended to try that mod as well.


rivaldealer said:


> Can't answer on the G-cush pads but do you have the PS500e yet? I would try them as they are to start with, they are designed to use the pads they come with and sound amazing with them. The wooden cups in all the higher end Grado seems to get rid of any harshness. I went from the SR80 to the SR225 to the RS2e and finally the PS500e, the RS2e and PS500e both have great treble without being sibilance. I enjoy listening to Jazz on these headphones more than any others.
> 
> I had planned on getting the G-cush to try them out but I have been so happy with the sound from the PS500e that I have decided not to bother.


 

 I still wouldn't know how to otherwise deal with the itch to try g-cush and since i've got a green light from DarthFader i'm going to give it a try but i can't agree with you more that they sound great as it is.I couldn't take them off for 5 hours watching live concerts by Roy buchanan, America,The Cure and Michel Petrucciani last night.And again there isn't huge difference that i was expecting from switching after 325i but they are definitely better,i had 325 for 7 years and it was a love and hate relationship, it's just that sibilance doesn't bother me at all anymore and everything is so airy and musical.I just wish for a bit more at least ATH-m50 bass but i guess it's not a Grado thing.A person who sold me the 500e told me they are bassy.Sure,more than 80i but you don't feel the vibration still.So, not that great for hip-hop,dubstep etc.I don't even know if i got a bad driver or they don't hold to big bass coming from even chill dub step,the driver rattles like it's bad,if i switch to ligher on bass styles everything goes back to normal.So still not sure if i should fix them or it's normal. But rock, jazz, female vocals, opera, Coltrane,Netrebko vocals...-eargasm! P.S. They love the last Brian Wilson album)


----------



## pigmode

joseph69 said:


> ruhenheim said:
> 
> 
> > ooo the music you mentioned before, america-a horse with no name.i knew that song from american tv series breaking bad.when walter white(the main character) sing along that song when he drive
> ...


 
  
  
 Intersting, I have Ventura Highway on my "test set". A few others:
  
 Set Fire to the Rain - Adele
 Nevermind - Airto Moreira and the Gods of Jazz
 Hitch a Ride - Boston
 Samba Pa Ti - Santana
 Nuthin' at All - Heart
 Scherzo 2 in B flat minor, Op 32 - Anna Gourari
 Caprice #24 - Itzak Perlman
 High Noon - Tony Rice Unit
 The Lark Ascending - Vaughn Williams &c
 Do You Like It - D'Sound


----------



## maddin

+ 1 for the G-cush on the PS500. For my ears, the G-Gush improve the sound of the PS500. I have the old version (not e) and this one has for me with the L-cush a midbass hump that I don't like to much. The G-cushion makes the bass a little bit less strong and dampens the midbass hump. I enjoy it more with them.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> As I stated, I'm giving my impressions a little bit at a time (while listening) as I burn-in the GH-1. I haven't actually compared them to the RS1i's, but from listening to my RS1i's countless hours, so far the GH-1 is definitely a mellower/darker/thicker sounding HP but with just as much clarity/detail as the RS1i. Don't take the word "dark" the wrong way, their just not as in your upfront as the RS1i. I believe this is due to the GH-1's having more (but not exaggerated) lower/mid-bass and blacker background. Please keep in mind the GH-1 have maybe 10hrs of burn-in. Even at this point, I do believe MANY people are going to enjoy this sound-signature.


 
 By darker, I assume you are saying...treble is tamed way down compared to the RS1i....but still great detail .
  
 if you had to give a percentage on the treble, Joseph......how much would you say it has tamed down....if it has any at all.
  
 When you say darker....I immediately think *less *treble.
  
 For all you grado fans on a fine Sunday morning.


----------



## wormsdriver

ah, finally got a good chance to listen to the GH-1. Excellent little headphone, these are Grados all the way. They definitely didn't stray from the sound we love, no rolled off treble here. Nothing mellow about these! :veryevil:

I tried comparing them to my rs1 (with buttons) tonight, but unfortunately one of my metal gimbals on them broke off, so no go. Haha, the sad thing is, that I actually have a spare pair of metal gimbals but I HAVE NO TOOLS! (insert facepalm here)

For anybody wondering, these use the new Grado e series drivers (of course). You can see by shining a light on the back side. the drivers have the newer circuit board (area) were two of the holes aren't felt.

Anyhow, I've been using these cans all week, but just here and there since I don't get a chance to listen for too long. To make things worse, I still don't have a dedicated listening area in the new house so my amps are in the closet and I only bring 'em out on Saturday nights/ EARLY Sunday mornings to come out and play.

My first impression was that it sounded like my ps500e that I sold not too long ago, which is not a bad thing! Upon further listening, I believe these have more treble presence and maybe more extension. Bass is indeed very nice. Good presence without being overpowering or overemphasized. very good punch when it calls for it. Like all Grados (deep)sub bass is not really there IMO. I do believe these do reach a bit lower than what older models did, maybe all e series do? 

The soundstage, from I can remember is the same as the PS500e, which is something that the e series also improved upon. Instruments and voices have their own space and there is a nice little 3D image going on that I don't think previous generation Grados achieved the way these do.

Personally, I would've like to hear more (full) body to the midrange as from what I can recall my Rs1 definitely has. My Rs1 has such a good tonality, voices sound excellent and acoustic instruments have beautiful timbre that nothing else I've heard quite does it like the Rs1.

I hope to get em fixed by tonight maybe and I'll try to compare side by side.


On a totally different note. I would've like to have seen serial numbers on these and definitely a little something extra when it comes to the packaging. Even different printing on the same little boring box would've been nice!


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> ah, finally got a good chance to listen to the GH-1. Excellent little headphone, these are Grados all the way. They definitely didn't stray from the sound we love, no rolled off treble here. Nothing mellow about these!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you very much worms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Reading everybody's responses.....yours makes the most sense to me..........sort of a wooden cuped PS500 .......Grado said they fall in between the RS2 and RS1
  
 I hear what you are saying about the midrange....but I swear you can't have a deeper bottom end, without losing a little goodness from the mids, at least it sure seems that way to me.
  
 Any way....thanks for your thoughts they are very much appreciated.


----------



## XLR8

Thnx worms. 
Stacker had quoted ps500e so your comments make that two. 
Can't wait to read your comparisons later with button rs1.


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > ah, finally got a good chance to listen to the GH-1.....
> ...


 
 Thank you Sir, I appreciate your feedback! haha, a wooden cupped Ps500"*E*" that is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The ps500 was definitely the most laid back Grado that I can recall right now, the Ps500e changed that, IMO. 
  
 Also worth mentioning, I tried the GH-1 with TTVJ flats and personally I did not like it as it got too thick/bassy. It maybe ok for awhile, but no contest vs the L-cush.
  
 I also tried the taped L-cush and it also muddied things up and reduced the soundstage, so it didn't quite sound right. 
  
 The G cush sounds good on these. I remember trying the G cush on the Ps500e, and while it did sound good, the ps500e lost it's definition. The edges to the notes just became distorted and not very well defined (if that makes sense). The G-cush on the GH-1 does not have this effect like it did on the ps500e, these drivers I think do indeed perform at a bit higher level than the ps500e or other models below. I feel like they also handle higher volumes very well which other grados don't always seem to do?


----------



## wormsdriver




----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> By darker, I assume you are saying...treble is tamed way down compared to the RS1i....but still great detail .
> if you had to give a percentage on the treble, Joseph......how much would you say it has tamed down....if it has any at all.
> When you say darker....I immediately think *less *treble.


 
  The treble is less, but strangely easily heard (I don't know by how much percent) but it blends in nicely with the rest of the frequencies. As of now this is the most different Grado I've heard. The only (e) series Grado I heard was the GS1Ke which I didn't care for.
  
 Quote:


wormsdriver said:


> Nothing mellow about these!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for your input…I'm hearing what you're hearing but you've just explained it much better! @whirlwind when I said darker background, I've always read that the PS500/e had the darkest sound, so this is what I was also trying to say. [size=x-small]The only thing is that to me the mid-range does have a nice full bodied sound to it, but then again, you have the RS1 (buttoned) and I have the RS1i which are different. I only compared 1 song between the GH-1/RS1i last night and felt the GH-1 was warmer/fuller with that recording. Also our equipment changes what we each hear. Very nicely said[/size]…[size=x-small]thanks!  [/size]


----------



## RivalDealer

lovetroniq said:


> A person who sold me the 500e told me they are bassy.Sure,more than 80i but you don't feel the vibration still.So, not that great for hip-hop,dubstep etc.I don't even know if i got a bad driver or they don't hold to big bass coming from even chill dub step,the driver rattles like it's bad,if i switch to ligher on bass styles everything goes back to normal.So still not sure if i should fix them or it's normal. But rock, jazz, female vocals, opera, Coltrane,Netrebko vocals...-eargasm! P.S. They love the last Brian Wilson album)


 
  
 They shouldn't rattle at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I can feel the pressure on my ear drum from bass with the PS500e, even without turning it up especially loud. It's not huge on bass, but there is definitely plenty there. More would be too much for me I think, I was surprised by it.
  
 Try to audition some in a shop and see if they sound the same as yours maybe?


----------



## jimr101

Fresh ground coffee and Grados in the morning brews and tunes in the afternoon. Been out of the loop for a bit. Grados brought the woodstock hippie back out of me at retirement. Finally had time to really dig in the music.Even when I was working I would find the best box I could get my hands on to get that magic hifi sound of the late 60's and early 70's. And I found just that magic with my grado headphone passion in an apartment where neighbors were an issue. But the Colorado kid in me had to get out of Phoenix and back in the mountains. I'm now in the White mountain forests of North East Arizona where I can rebuild and crank up my vintage 70's equipment from my Hippie days. This to say I'm learning quite a bit about this nirvana Grado sound we seek. Tube sound Solid state sound different Dacs more bass less bass better mids. Bottom line it's all about THE MUSIC and how it affects our soul and pierces it. It brings out our most precious memories first loves, colors, sounds and even smells! The mass production power amp wars of the 70' brought us quality hifi sound that even a poor hippie like me could get his hands on even if I did have more money tied up in it than my car. Concerts for free or nearly free. Three days listening to the Grateful Dead with the Eagles on those amps put togeither by the engineer from McIntosh of the caliber of Joseph Grado. Speaking of LOVE of MUSIC where is Jay Willin and his tunes or Wormdrive. I've played with a lot of good and not so good equipment but it does come down to what it does for you. That being said some delivers and others DONT! And here comes in the importance of people like Joseph Grado that had the talent to bring us the equipment that so moves our souls. So my advice to the novice headphone enthusiast if you possibly can save yourself a few step and go for the PS-1000 if you possibly can. They cover as close a we humans can get to convering the fullness of that nirvana sound while you are rediscovering it. Now if you know what your soul craves. Go for it. For me in hind sight should have started at the top to the closest to my ears. The one thing I do know if the headphones are capable as the PS-1000 are they will be the true test of how good your equipment is. What works for you and what doesn't. They cover it all. But like Kermit the frog says "Just saying". And you do have a right to you're opinions!


----------



## the5chord

I go through phases. Most of the time I am over at thegearpage.net discussing guitar effect sounds but when I get tired of that I come here. Had a pair of RS-1i's for awhile but sold them to fund some gear purchase. Well I bought some grado 325e's yesterday and I am liking them as much as I remember liking the rs1i's. Maybe even more because I like taking my headphones when I travel and the rs1i's seemed less practical for that.

I am using an iphone5s and a fiio e11. Anyone think the e12 or e12a would be much of an improvement?


----------



## DarthFader

Two random thoughts on this fine evening:
  
 1. I sat down to do some relaxing listening tonight. I looked at my headphone options: plastic. plastic. weird polycarbonate. Then there was my Grado, with real metal and real wood and a thick, perfect-length cable that doesn't twist oddly. I love many headphone brands but few satisfy me on a tactile level the way a pair of RS1s or PS500s or GS1000s or PS1000 can.
  
 2. Ever have one of those listening experiences where your Grados have brought you to tears? Cause I'm a grown-@$$ man but....wow...I just had one.


----------



## joseph69

darthfader said:


> Two random thoughts on this fine evening:
> 
> 1. I sat down to do some relaxing listening tonight. I looked at my headphone options: plastic. plastic. weird polycarbonate. Then there was my Grado, with real metal and real wood and a thick, perfect-length cable that doesn't twist oddly. I love many headphone brands but few satisfy me on a tactile level the way a pair of RS1s or PS500s or GS1000s or PS1000 can.
> 
> 2. Ever have one of those listening experiences where your Grados have brought you to tears? Cause I'm a grown-@$$ man but....wow...I just had one.


 
 So which Grados did you choose???


----------



## DarthFader

joseph69 said:


> So which Grados did you choose???


 

 My staple: the PS500s.


----------



## joseph69

darthfader said:


> My staple: the PS500s.


 
Enjoy!
 I'll be starting my listening session soon.


----------



## rovopio

darthfader said:


> Two random thoughts on this fine evening:
> 
> 1. I sat down to do some relaxing listening tonight. I looked at my headphone options: plastic. plastic. weird polycarbonate. Then there was my Grado, with real metal and real wood and a thick, perfect-length cable that doesn't twist oddly. I love many headphone brands but few satisfy me on a tactile level the way a pair of RS1s or PS500s or GS1000s or PS1000 can.
> 
> 2. Ever have one of those listening experiences where your Grados have brought you to tears? Cause I'm a grown-@$$ man but....wow...I just had one.


 
  
 maybe not tears... but _touched. _that's how I judge a transducer by the way. If it moved me, then it's good. If it's not, then... it's low on my priority list.
  
 I think everybody here have been moved by Grados, which is why most everybody here is mad enough and own more than 1 pair of Grados headphones.
_Where at $650, Grados don't even print a custom box for their headphones, let alone matching the sticker printing to the model. _If that's not mad, I don't know what is.


----------



## jaywillin

jimr101 said:


> Fresh ground coffee and Grados in the morning brews and tunes in the afternoon. Been out of the loop for a bit. Grados brought the woodstock hippie back out of me at retirement. Finally had time to really dig in the music.Even when I was working I would find the best box I could get my hands on to get that magic hifi sound of the late 60's and early 70's. And I found just that magic with my grado headphone passion in an apartment where neighbors were an issue. But the Colorado kid in me had to get out of Phoenix and back in the mountains. I'm now in the White mountain forests of North East Arizona where I can rebuild and crank up my vintage 70's equipment from my Hippie days. This to say I'm learning quite a bit about this nirvana Grado sound we seek. Tube sound Solid state sound different Dacs more bass less bass better mids. Bottom line it's all about THE MUSIC and how it affects our soul and pierces it. It brings out our most precious memories first loves, colors, sounds and even smells! The mass production power amp wars of the 70' brought us quality hifi sound that even a poor hippie like me could get his hands on even if I did have more money tied up in it than my car. Concerts for free or nearly free. Three days listening to the Grateful Dead with the Eagles on those amps put togeither by the engineer from McIntosh of the caliber of Joseph Grado. Speaking of LOVE of MUSIC where is Jay Willin and his tunes or Wormdrive. I've played with a lot of good and not so good equipment but it does come down to what it does for you. That being said some delivers and others DONT! And here comes in the importance of people like Joseph Grado that had the talent to bring us the equipment that so moves our souls. So my advice to the novice headphone enthusiast if you possibly can save yourself a few step and go for the PS-1000 if you possibly can. They cover as close a we humans can get to convering the fullness of that nirvana sound while you are rediscovering it. Now if you know what your soul craves. Go for it. For me in hind sight should have started at the top to the closest to my ears. The one thing I do know if the headphones are capable as the PS-1000 are they will be the true test of how good your equipment is. What works for you and what doesn't. They cover it all. But like Kermit the frog says "Just saying". And you do have a right to you're opinions!




Good to see you back in the loop jim !


----------



## jimr101

When even DarthVader gets teary eyed you know the force is with ya. I just listen to John Lennon Starting Over thru a 50$ Marantz 2230 I just recapped and deoxited and OMG I had no idea it could out sing my little dot1 hybrid. It never ceases to amaze me what can be discovered once you know what you ate looking for. Brought a tear to my glass eye!

eyes you know


----------



## sling5s

Does the Grado GH1 have same bass quantity as the Grado PS500e?
 I've had the Grado PS500e thought the bass was too much and currently have the Grado RS2e.


----------



## jimr101

That is the fun of it. It's whatever rock your boat. I'm 64 and swung hammers for a living as a Boilermaker. Not counting the PSk's that covers it all my ears just love the PS500 in all shades of bass.


----------



## jltalusan

Hi guys, I'm loving the Grado sound mostly for rock and acoustics.

 Just wanna know which one should I get. I'm new within this headphones world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I've auditioned the

 sr80e - sounds okay best among grados 
 sr225e - sounds better than the sr80e, a little bright less bass. more detailed.
 sr325e - brightest among the prestige series, very detailed but sometimes it's like piercing to my brain.
 rs2e - sounds like the sr225e with a little bass
 ps500e - a tamed sr325e with more bass

 which one do you should I get?

 I listen usually with 

 Maroon 5
 Eminem
 Linkin Park
 Metallica
 Acoustics

 I don't have any dac/amp but planning to get a dx90.
 I'm currently using my iphone as dap with flac files.


----------



## DarthFader

jltalusan said:


> Hi guys, I'm loving the Grado sound mostly for rock and acoustics.
> 
> Just wanna know which one should I get. I'm new within this headphones world
> 
> ...


 
  
 Of the list of Grados, the PS500e is probably your best bet if it fits your budget. The 225e is my recommendation if you want to spend less.
  
 BUT—what I'm about to say pains me.
  
 Get a Sennheiser HD 600 or 650 (you can find lightly used ones on eBay for $200 - $250). With the exception of the generic "acoustics" category—which Grados do an amazing job with—everything else on your list is mastered for the mass consumer market. Metallica especially has been really hot on their later albums (see Death Magnetic as an example in the loudness wars at their extreme). I find that my HD600s are more mellow and forgiving of commercial recordings' flaws. I save the Grados for recordings I know sound amazing. When I listen to music such as Eminem or Maroon 5 through my Grados, I get distracted by the things I wish the recording engineers had done differently. Just my two cents.
  
*EDIT: Missed the part where you mentioned no DAC/Amp. The 225e will do fine out of an iPhone. Might not get a pair of HD600s or 650s until you have a DAC and amp.*


----------



## DarthFader

joseph69 said:


> Enjoy!
> I'll be starting my listening session soon.


 
  


jimr101 said:


> That is the fun of it. It's whatever rock your boat. I'm 64 and swung hammers for a living as a Boilermaker. Not counting the PSk's that covers it all my ears just love the PS500 in all shades of bass.


 
  





 all around!!


----------



## DrawTheLine87

lovetroniq said:


> For any of you,who can't afford more expensive Grado's , Grado 80 will be just fine and i'm sure PS1000 will never be 15 times better) Not even 3 times better,probably.



I'd second this advice (if you're a fan of the grado sound) I bought my brother a pair of SR-60's and I'm still surprised how good they sound for the money. I one day would like to own an RS1 myself, I just need to find the funds to do so.... Until then, I'm enjoying my 225s!


----------



## hifizen

@joseph69 - My appreciation for prodding me to go listen again to the RS2e in stock form... I've been pleasantly greeted with a headphone who's worst attribute has mellowed significantly, I just didn't realize it till now because I had dialed in my EQ when they were still relatively new (<100hrs).  I still find the RS2e treble a couple dB too hot for my taste so will still tape / EQ them, but the shouty character they initially possessed which made them fatiguing to me seems to have mostly gone away.  As such, I have no trouble listening to them 'straight up' anymore, and have done so for the past 3 days while preparing this review.
  

 So without further ado... here is take 2 of my *RS2e / GH1 comparison* - stock ear pads, no EQ:
  
 As previously mentioned, my RS2e are thoroughly broken in through regular use - I estimate somewhere around 400 hours (2-5 hours every weekday for the last 6 months).
  
 My GH1 are now at about 90 hours total, roughly 25 of which have been listening hours - I've been burning them in almost continuously (with intermittent breaks) since they arrived, contrary to John Grado's "relax and enjoy the ride" recommendation ... I'm keen to see how the GH1s sound after burn-in, and I've not been disappointed.  As I go along, I am periodically comparing against the RS2e as a reference to see how the GH1 evolves.  I've noticed that most of the midrange improvements occurred by 30-35 hours, with bass improvement continuing a bit more through 60 hours and tapering off through 90 hours.  Based on the trend, I think they will be pretty much fully settled by 150 to 200 hours.  At this stage, the GH1's are exhibiting very good tonal balance - still slightly prominent mid/upper bass, but well balanced mids and treble.  I wouldn't quite declare them neutral, but they're pretty close... close enough that I forget about it and just enjoy listening.
  

*Bass:*
  
 The GH1 is on the bassier side of neutral, but not by much - the bass is stout but not overblown, solid and snappy, with good texture.  The bass is sounding a bit tighter and more balanced than straight out of the box, though it still seems to have a mild bump (I estimated 80-100Hz before, but I think it's more like 65-70Hz - not sure if it shifted or I didn't peg it the first time, or both).  This bump seems pretty innocuous - it doesn't reveal itself much except on certain recordings which already have a similar bass coloration such as Wes Montgomery's "A Day in the Life" (the bass guitar note repeated throughout the song).  Classical music seems unaffected by this, and based on the breakin changes so far, I'm optimistic this little bump will continue to smooth out.  Time will tell.
  
 The RS2e's bass is slightly lower in overall level compared to the GH1, but smoother (no apparent bumps in the response) and while also well balanced with the midrange, is slightly on the lean side of neutral.  In terms of extension, the GH1 is perhaps a bit more extended than the RS2e, but neither headphone delivers a potent 25Hz.  The RS2e bass' lighter character remains a bit more articulate than the GH1, but the gap seems to have narrowed by a whisker as the GH1's burn in.  On very bass-heavy recordings like Robert Plant / Alison Krauss - Raising Sand "Killing the Blues" and "Stick With Me Baby", I find the GH1 borders on overbearing, while the RS2e delivers a more satisfying balance.  Such recordings are the exception however, and one can equally point to bass-light recordings which do not carry sufficient weight with the RS2e.  To me, most material sounds reasonably well balanced through the bass registers on either headphone, so this is a matter of preference.  I think many people will enjoy the robust bass the GH1 delivers.
  

*Midrange:*
  
 The GH1 has a glorious midrange - sweet and natural, with a very realistic timbre.  Compared to my initial report, the midrange is sounding a bit less recessed now, and the slight initial congestion has faded - it's possible that both the midrange and lower bass balance are benefitting from a relaxation of the upper bass prominence I noticed when these were brand new.
  
 The RS2e still exhibit a more open & spacious midrange.  The GH1 is not deficient by any means, but the RS2e is exceptional in this aspect.  I think the bass-midrange-treble balance plays into this somewhat ... the bass to midrange taper gives the GH1 a slightly darker/warmer midrange tone, whereas the RS2e possesses a slight rise from bass to midrange, and a significant rise from midrange to treble.  The extra energy in the 4-6kHz range gives the RS2e midrange an airier, more forward sound, while it's bass-midrange rise gives the midrange a lighter character.  I would be very surprised if this character difference will fade with further break-in on the GH1, as this is pretty fundamental to their respective tonal balances.
  
 If I try and 'listen through' (disregard) the frequency response difference, the GH1 manages to extract very good detail and clarity, but not as good as the RS2e - it's a touch softened, with less acoustic space, detail, and instrument separation.  Both sound very natural and musically engaging throughout the midrange, and in this respect are among the best of any headphones I've heard.  I would say the GH1 leans towards a slightly warmer, more natural sound compared to the RS2e's lighter, more vivid and textured presentation.  For example, the RS2e delivers a better rendering on Thelonius Monk's "'Round Midnight" (Misterioso, 24/96 release), illuminating more of the ambient background sounds and revealing more texture and body in the instruments.  However, the RS2e's midrange airiness combined with it's prominent treble can become a shade brittle and thin sounding with some recordings, whereas the GH1 maintains it's midrange composure very well at all times.  For example, on the Herbie Hancock & Wayne Shorter album "1+1", the GH1 outshines the RS2e, presenting a faithful and very enjoyable reproduction of Wayne's exuberant soprano sax while the RS2e struggles not to sound shrill.  Orchestral violins tend to sound a tad reedy on the RS2e, but very convincing on the GH1.
  

*Treble:*
  
 As should be obvious from my prior comments, I find the RS2e too bright in stock form.  Knock back the treble by about 2 or 3 dB, and that's pretty close to the GH1.  Other than level, the overall treble character is very much the same on these two headphones - dynamic, smooth, clear, and extended, without any harshness.  Truly superb.
  

*Overall:*
  
 Both of these headphones are extremely good, outperforming almost everything else I have heard.  I could easily live with either, in part because I can tape the bowls on the RS2e or use a little EQ to reign in their excess treble.  The GH1 has a warm, rich, solid tone (neutral, not dark), whereas the RS2e has a lighter, airier, bright sound.  I would sum up their relative strengths as: "timbre vs. resolution & dimensionality".
  
 If I give the RS2e the advantage of taped bowls, I think it pulls ahead with some genres & specific recordings on the strength of it's midrange clarity and spaciousness, and slightly better behaved bass.  But it's not a slam dunk, as the RS2e falls short on some recordings where the GH1 does not, and does not render timbre of many instruments quite as naturally as the GH1.
  
 In stock form, I think the GH1 is clearly a better all-rounder, having a more neutral presentation, especially in the treble.  The GH1 sounds absolutely fantastic with classical and instrumental music, never sounding harsh, shrill, or thin.  It's solid bass is an asset on bottom-heavy genres.  In fact, the GH1 sounds superb with just about everything.  On the other hand, I find the RS2e's ability to pull more detail from deeper in the mix and throw a more palpable, wider soundstage a bit more engaging - the RS2e works better on pop, rock, big band, jazz and similar energetic genres where a slighly brighter midrange coloration isn't an issue.  Vocals are delightful on both.
  
 I had purchased the GH1 with the thought that I would choose which one to keep and sell the other.  But now I am torn, and may well just end up keeping both!


----------



## jimr101

I totaly agree you can find you sound with out the top of the line Grado if you get lucky and hit it perfect. But fair warning! The search for audio nirvana is very addictive and treacherous not to say full of expensive mistakes. For myself and myself only the PSk's are the best compass to have in the maze of techno hype. They WILL let you know what WILL and what WON'T,


----------



## joseph69

jltalusan said:


> Hi guys, I'm loving the Grado sound mostly for rock and acoustics.
> Which one do you should I get?


 
 This is a very personal preference and hearing is a very subjective issue…so out of the HP's you've listed I would go with the one that suits *you* best being you already know how they all sound 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  


hifizen said:


> @joseph69 - My appreciation for prodding me to go listen again to the RS2e in stock form... I've been pleasantly greeted with a headphone who's worst attribute has mellowed significantly, I just didn't realize it till now because I had dialed in my EQ when they were still relatively new (<100hrs).  I still find the RS2e treble a couple dB too hot for my taste so will still tape / EQ them, but the shouty character they initially possessed which made them fatiguing to me seems to have mostly gone away.  As such, I have no trouble listening to them 'straight up' anymore, and have done so for the past 3 days while preparing this review.
> 
> *Overall:*
> 
> ...


 
 Your welcome, and I'm glad you decided to compare the two in "stock" form.
 That was an excellent write up of your opinion on both the RS2e/GH-1 and I appreciate your opinion. As of now I only have about 12-14hrs on the GH-1's so I have plenty of time before drawing any conclusions but I will say I'm enjoying them very much so far and can already hear their potential and what you've pointed out about their sound-signature in a lesser degree.
 Once again, excellent expression of your opinion/impressions of the GH-1's!
 I try my best to give my impressions/opinions/comparisons but most of the time I am at a loss of words and find it hard to express/write a review of what I'm hearing. 
 Now…do you have a PS500 to compare to the GH-1's??? This would be great if you did and I would love to read it!


----------



## XLR8

An outstanding review hifizen, I thoroughly enjoyed reading that... well done




  
 Heheheh torn is a good way to describe the predicament..
 One question...
 "Is there any characteristic acoustic difference between the Mahogany of the RS2e and the Maple of the GH1 that is audible/distinguishable?
  
 Thnx and enjoy them cans


----------



## jltalusan

Dad have the ALO the island, will it fit well with the hd650?

 if ALO the island + HD650 vs SR225e + GOOD amp/dac or dap such as dx90 or modi/magni stack

 which one you boys will get?


----------



## jaywillin

ray sings, bassie swings highly recommended !


----------



## HenHarrier

Great read. I'm waiting for the ship to dock or plane to land or whatever method of transport 'my' GH1s will cross the Atlantic on or in (feels like mule-train with every loooonnnnggg hour that passes) and ridiculously excited. Maybe I should have heeded all those Head-fi warnings about becoming addicted, wasting days/weeks/months searching for musical nirvana, and entering a wallet-emptying phase of life that I may never recover from - but like I said, ridiculously excited right now, especially after reading this! I guess now I need to go find out what a 'tape mod' is though... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Quote:


hifizen said:


> So without further ado... here is take 2 of my *RS2e / GH1 comparison* - stock ear pads, no EQ:
> 
> As previously mentioned, my RS2e are thoroughly broken in through regular use - I estimate somewhere around 400 hours (2-5 hours every weekday for the last 6 months).
> 
> ...


----------



## GreenBow

hifizen said:


> My GH1 are now at about 90 hours total, roughly 25 of which have been listening hours - I've been burning them in almost continuously (with intermittent breaks) since they arrived, contrary to John Grado's "relax and enjoy the ride" recommendation ...


 
  
 Mmm I did that with my 225e. I bought them in a 225i carry case bundle package, and they turned out to be e-drivers. I left them overnight on a gentle sound source. Having said that as we know e-drivers sound partially run in when you get them, but I did it anyway. (Last sentence edited.) I was completely in the dark about e-drivers in i-headphones at this point anyway. Also with me having made a 225i purchase I did not have the Grado page that says run them in slowly.
  
 However I can't see it doing them any harm, and it certainly should not. Besides all that, I often listen to them for hours on end anyway, so what is the difference.
  
 I can't help wishing a big congratulations to everyone who has managed to acquire their GH-1.
  
@jltalusan It scares me witless when folk say the 325 is the brightest. I really fancy getting some 325e. I always figured that the 325e had no more treble energy that the 225e. However I figured it might be in a different frequency range, and appear brighter. The 325e is meant to have a touch more bass too, so you'd think it balanced out.
  
 Having said all that, I think the 225e has a good amount of treble. It's never bright or crashy, and always sounds controlled. I have even sometimes thought a little more treble would not go amiss.
  
 Given the number of 325e fans, I think they are still a safe bet.


----------



## Zuqi

hifizen said:


> @joseph69 - My appreciation for prodding me to go listen again to the RS2e in stock form... I've been pleasantly greeted with a headphone who's worst attribute has mellowed significantly, I just didn't realize it till now because I had dialed in my EQ when they were still relatively new (<100hrs).  I still find the RS2e treble a couple dB too hot for my taste so will still tape / EQ them, but the shouty character they initially possessed which made them fatiguing to me seems to have mostly gone away.  As such, I have no trouble listening to them 'straight up' anymore, and have done so for the past 3 days while preparing this review.
> 
> 
> So without further ado... here is take 2 of my *RS2e / GH1 comparison* - stock ear pads, no EQ:
> ...


 
 Nice write up, thanks for sharing your impressions. Based on your description, the GH1 reminds me a lot of the ps500e which I've sold a few months ago, well, to be honest, I'm a bit worried.
 Anyways, I'll get mine later this week and do a comparison of both headphones.


----------



## Eric510

Anyone here listen to much Joanna Newsom?
 I've been neglecting my Schiit stack lately but, I just warmed up the tubes, sat down, and listened to Milk-Eyed Mender and, boy.... Something about that harp and these GH-1's... absolutely beautiful.


----------



## donlin

zuqi said:


> Nice write up, thanks for sharing your impressions. Based on your description, the GH1 reminds me a lot of the ps500e which I've sold a few months ago, well, to be honest, I'm a bit worried.
> Anyways, I'll get mine later this week and do a comparison of both headphones.


 

 I don't think you need to worry.  I had the PS500e prior to getting the GH-1 and recently sold the PS500e.  For me, the GH-1 is just a better sounding headphone overall with a warmer midrange, more extended but still smooth treble and tighter, more rhythmic bass.  After listening to the GH-1 for a while, the PS500e sounded heavy and slow; a little boring.


----------



## Zuqi

donlin said:


> I don't think you need to worry.  I had the PS500e prior to getting the GH-1 and recently sold the PS500e.  For me, the GH-1 is just a better sounding headphone overall with a warmer midrange, more extended but still smooth treble and tighter, more rhythmic bass.  After listening to the GH-1 for a while, the PS500e sounded heavy and slow; a little boring.


 
 Good to hear that, I'll post my initial impression once I receive the headphones.


----------



## sling5s

hifizen said:


> @joseph69 - My appreciation for prodding me to go listen again to the RS2e in stock form... I've been pleasantly greeted with a headphone who's worst attribute has mellowed significantly, I just didn't realize it till now because I had dialed in my EQ when they were still relatively new (<100hrs).  I still find the RS2e treble a couple dB too hot for my taste so will still tape / EQ them, but the shouty character they initially possessed which made them fatiguing to me seems to have mostly gone away.  As such, I have no trouble listening to them 'straight up' anymore, and have done so for the past 3 days while preparing this review.
> 
> 
> So without further ado... here is take 2 of my *RS2e / GH1 comparison* - stock ear pads, no EQ:
> ...


 
  


donlin said:


> I don't think you need to worry.  I had the PS500e prior to getting the GH-1 and recently sold the PS500e.  For me, the GH-1 is just a better sounding headphone overall with a warmer midrange, more extended but still smooth treble and tighter, more rhythmic bass.  After listening to the GH-1 for a while, the PS500e sounded heavy and slow; a little boring.


 

 Wow, first thanks to *hifizen *for RS2e vs GH1 write up and *donlin *for the PS500e vs GH1 comparison. I had the PS500e and thought it too bassy and currently have the RS2e but find it too trebly without the tape mod like *hifizen, *and was worried the GH1 would sound too bassy like the PS500e, but it sounds like I may prefer the GH1.
  
 thanks


----------



## rovopio

sling5s said:


> Wow, first thanks to *hifizen *for RS2e vs GH1 write up and *donlin *for the PS500e vs GH1 comparison. I had the PS500e and thought it too bassy and currently have the RS2e but find it too trebly without the tape mod like *hifizen, *and was worried the GH1 would sound too bassy like the PS500e, but it sounds like I may prefer the GH1.
> 
> thanks


 
  
 Flat pads toned the treble down on rs2e though? I learned that from your 4-way comparison. Then when I tried them out myself, It's quite noticeable. It still have nice treble, but it's a little less and the bass is more but less punch-y. Which is great for me.
 Though I do find out of the 3 (325e rs2e ps500e), the rs2e mid-bass punches the hardest out of them all, it's qutie noticeable. Maybe ps500e has more sub-bass but I feel that the rs2e bass really hits my ear in "raw, planar-like" sort of way. I found Flat Pads dilutes the bass punch a little bit and that was great.
  
 ofc, I don't have the rs2e anymore and only listened to the flat pads on my last day of owning them so my impression might not be 100% accurate.


----------



## sling5s

I found the flat pads made the RS2e even more shouty. Reduced the upper treble but really emphasized the upper midrange and lower treble.  Too much of a good thing. 
  
 Getting interested in the GH1 but still worried it has too much bass. It sounds like it has less than the 500e, but I find the bass perfect on the RS2e (with tape mod). Don't know if I want any more. 
  
 Honestly, with tape mod, the RS2e is in a great headphone. Without the tape mod, I find it too bright.


----------



## donlin

sling5s said:


> Wow, first thanks to *hifizen *for RS2e vs GH1 write up and *donlin *for the PS500e vs GH1 comparison. I had the PS500e and thought it too bassy and currently have the RS2e but find it too trebly without the tape mod like *hifizen, *and was worried the GH1 would sound too bassy like the PS500e, but it sounds like I may prefer the GH1.
> 
> thanks


 

 If you thought the PS500e was too bassy, there's a good chance the GH-1 will be perfect for you.  The GH-1 bass is not as weighty but still present.


----------



## jimr101

I knew better had my fresh ground coffee and now the Grado addict that I am wants to hear the GH-1'S. hem! Wonder what Ray Charles would sound like on them?


----------



## Zuqi

sling5s said:


> Wow, first thanks to *hifizen *for RS2e vs GH1 write up and *donlin *for the PS500e vs GH1 comparison. I had the PS500e and thought it too bassy and currently have the RS2e but find it too trebly without the tape mod like *hifizen, *and was worried the GH1 would sound too bassy like the PS500e, but it sounds like I may prefer the GH1.
> 
> thanks


 
 Haha, we have the exact same concern. I do think the 2e a bit bass light and a bit bright while the 500e were too bassy and the mids of it a bit too recessed. I hope the GH1 will at the sweet spot of bright and dark. BTW, I do wish Grado make neutral sounding model(s) in the future.


----------



## donlin

zuqi said:


> Haha, we have the exact same concern. I do think the 2e a bit bass light and a bit bright while the 500e were too bassy and the mids of it a bit too recessed. I hope the GH1 will at the sweet spot of bright and dark. BTW, I do wish Grado make neutral sounding model(s) in the future.


 

 I can't imagine how anybody that likes the Grado sound in general wouldn't love the GH-1 midrange but I think being neutral is not the point of Grados.  They are fun and exciting.  A lot of the other guys already do neutral pretty well.


----------



## Zuqi

donlin said:


> I can't imagine how anybody that likes the Grado sound in general wouldn't love the GH-1 midrange but I think being neutral is not the point of Grados.  They are fun and exciting.  A lot of the other guys already do neutral pretty well.


 
 I agree with your opinion. I should specify that the defination of the word "neutral" here is only in terms of tonal balance, while I still want them sound fun and exciting, just like every Grados.


----------



## sling5s

By the way, how do the GH1 look. On picture, it looks dull compared to the RS series (stain and finish).
 Do they also come with brown leather headband?


----------



## jaywillin

jimr101 said:


> I knew better had my fresh ground coffee and now the Grado addict that I am wants to hear the GH-1'S. hem! Wonder what Ray Charles would sound like on them?


 
 ray charles sounds good on anything


----------



## zazex

greenbow said:


> Mmm I did that with my 225e. I bought them in a 225i carry case bundle package, and they turned out to be e-drivers. I left them overnight on a gentle sound source. Having said that as we know e-drivers sound run in when you get them, but I did it anyway. I was completely in the dark about e-drivers in i-headphones at this point anyway. Also with me having made a 225i purchase I did not have the Grado page that says run them in slowly.
> 
> However I can't see it doing them any harm, and it certainly should not. Besides all that, I often listen to them for hours on end anyway, so what is the difference.
> 
> ...


 
  
 +1


----------



## joseph69

donlin said:


> If you thought the PS500e was too bassy, there's a good chance the GH-1 will be perfect for you.  The GH-1 bass is not as weighty but still present.


 
 Thanks for your great comparison/impressions/opinion between the GH-1/PS500e!
 I was really lost with the GH-1 being I've only heard the GS1Ke for a couple of days and didn't care for them, and I had no experience with any other (e) series (RS2e/PS500e). So far (about 12hrs in) I find the bass on the GH-1 to be very, very nice but mine still need to tighten up.





  
  


zuqi said:


> I agree with your opinion. I should specify that the defination of the word "neutral" here is only in terms of tonal balance, while I still want them sound fun and exciting, just like every Grados.


 
 +1
  


sling5s said:


> By the way, how do the GH1 look. On picture, it looks dull compared to the RS series (stain and finish).
> Do they also come with brown leather headband?


 
 The wood has a natural look with a black headband.


----------



## hardbop

eric510 said:


> Anyone here listen to much Joanna Newsom?
> I've been neglecting my Schiit stack lately but, I just warmed up the tubes, sat down, and listened to Milk-Eyed Mender and, boy.... Something about that harp and these GH-1's... absolutely beautiful.


 
 I just got my GH-1's and she's the first thing I listened to. I'm listening on my ALO Pan AM with Cifte tubes.
  
  
 Right out of the box, the 'phones are a little compressed and in the treble overall and a little recessed in the upper-mids. There's a little sibilance and the decay seems short.
  
 I'm going to see if I can tear myself away to do what I need to get done today and let them burn in a little.


----------



## Amish

greenbow said:


> Mmm I did that with my 225e. I bought them in a 225i carry case bundle package, and they turned out to be e-drivers. I left them overnight on a gentle sound source. Having said that as we know e-drivers sound run in when you get them, but I did it anyway. I was completely in the dark about e-drivers in i-headphones at this point anyway. Also with me having made a 225i purchase I did not have the Grado page that says run them in slowly.
> 
> However I can't see it doing them any harm, and it certainly should not. Besides all that, I often listen to them for hours on end anyway, so what is the difference.
> 
> ...


 

 I own the 325's and I will go on record as saying they are a bit overly bright. Putting the bigger pads on tamed them a bit IMO and running them on a really good amp makes a huge difference IMO. On my Bryston BHA-1 they are a completely different beast and again IMO damn near perfect. On anything else I own (not including the Ember) they are too bright for me and I can only stand them for about an hour.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

amish said:


> I own the 325's and I will go on record as saying they are a bit overly bright. Putting the bigger pads on tamed them a bit IMO and running them on a really good amp makes a huge difference IMO. On my Bryston BHA-1 they are a completely different beast and again IMO damn near perfect. On anything else I own (not including the Ember) they are too bright for me and I can only stand them for about an hour.


 
 Is it the SR325 original version that you have?  There have been four versions of them, each successively less bright than the one before, to the point that, at least in my experience, the last one (SR325e) is no brighter than the (overall less bright) SR225i.
  
 Indeed, as pertains to brightness:
  
 SR325 > SR325i > SR325is > R325e.


----------



## Amish

ruthieandjohn said:


> Is it the SR325 original version that you have?  There have been four versions of them, each successively less bright than the one before, to the point that, at least in my experience, the last one (SR325e) is no brighter than the (overall less bright) SR225i.
> 
> Indeed, as pertains to brightness:
> 
> SR325 > SR325i > SR325is > R325e.


 

 I should have stated this but I own the 325is


----------



## whirlwind

Worms......this one is for you


----------



## Amish

Just today received my grado 325's back from Grado from a service. They took over 5 weeks to do this service once received by them, but they are performing like new.
  
 I tossed on some larger pads and I couldn't be happier. My biggest complaint with my 325's are the small pads that after awhile my ears would start to hurt. These larger pads are way comfy and after about 1.5 hours I can say that the pads did just what I needed. More comfy and highs are slightly tamed.


----------



## Amish

whirlwind said:


> Worms......this one is for you


 
  
  
 I'll play. Been drinking this a bit this afternoon.


----------



## donlin

joseph69 said:


> Thanks for your great comparison/impressions/opinion between the GH-1/PS500e!
> I was really lost with the GH-1 being I've only heard the GS1Ke for a couple of days and didn't care for them, and I had no experience with any other (e) series (RS2e/PS500e). So far (about 12hrs in) I find the bass on the GH-1 to be very, very nice but mine still need to tighten up.
> 
> 
> ...


 

 @jospeph69, what amp are you mainly using for your GH-1 (I see a Woo in your signature)?  I find that my Cary tube amp is ideal while my solid state amps are just ok.


----------



## Amish

I have found that SS amps seem to work very well with my Grado cans. I prefer it over my hybrid tube amp anyway.


----------



## sling5s

Is the plastic gimbal like the RS2e or RS1e?  Looks like the RS2e gimbal. Too bad. RS1 has better gimbals.


----------



## joseph69

donlin said:


> @jospeph69, what amp are you mainly using for your GH-1 (I see a Woo in your signature)?  I find that my Cary tube amp is ideal while my solid state amps are just ok.


 
 Yes I'm using MBP>Rega>WA6 with the Brimar-5Z4G/NU-6F8G's>GH-1. I haven't tried them with the GS-1 because they still need plenty of burn-in I only have about 12hrs on them so far. 
  


sling5s said:


> Is the plastic gimbal like the RS2e or RS1e?  Looks like the RS2e gimbal. Too bad. RS1 has better gimbals.


 
   The GH-1 has plastic gimbals.


----------



## stacker45

jimr101 said:


> When even DarthVader gets teary eyed you know the force is with ya. I just listen to John Lennon Starting Over thru a 50$ Marantz 2230 I just recapped and deoxited and OMG I had no idea it could out sing my little dot1 hybrid. It never ceases to amaze me what can be discovered once you know what you ate looking for. Brought a tear to my glass eye!
> 
> eyes you know


 
  
 I'm not surprised, my Marantz 2220B and 2226B, both sound awesome, and everytime I use their heaphone outputs, I start to wonder why I have bought so many dedicated HP amps.
  
 Who am I kidding, I know why...cause I'm at an advanced stage of the desiese, that's why!. We should start a support group...don't you think so, John!


----------



## stacker45

hardbop said:


> I just got my GH-1's and she's the first thing I listened to. I'm listening on my ALO Pan AM with Cifte tubes.
> 
> 
> Right out of the box, the 'phones are a little compressed and in the treble overall and a little recessed in the upper-mids. There's a little sibilance and the decay seems short.
> ...


 
  
 Hmmm!, you got me worried here, ''compressed'', ''decay seems short'', I see this as a lack of, ''air'', wich is exactly why I took the RS1i back, and decided to start searching for some vintage, or classic RS1.
  
  


zuqi said:


> I agree with your opinion. I should specify that the defination of the word "neutral" here is only in terms of tonal balance, while I still want them sound fun and exciting, just like every Grados.


 
  
 Grado's HP1000 have a very neutral sound, but they don't sound as exiting as my other Grados. I guess we can't have our cake and eat it too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 However, the HP1000 sound awesome with well recorded female vocals, especially when they're paired with their soul mate, the mighty HPA-1 and 2, amps.


----------



## pdrm360

hifizen said:


> @joseph69 - My appreciation for prodding me to go listen again to the RS2e in stock form... I've been pleasantly greeted with a headphone who's worst attribute has mellowed significantly, I just didn't realize it till now because I had dialed in my EQ when they were still relatively new (<100hrs).  I still find the RS2e treble a couple dB too hot for my taste so will still tape / EQ them, but the shouty character they initially possessed which made them fatiguing to me seems to have mostly gone away.  As such, I have no trouble listening to them 'straight up' anymore, and have done so for the past 3 days while preparing this review.
> 
> 
> So without further ado... here is take 2 of my *RS2e / GH1 comparison* - stock ear pads, no EQ:
> ...


 
  
 Great review!    
  
 It looks like the GH1 sounds something between the RS1e and RS2e, like what Grado said.


----------



## Zuqi

stacker45 said:


> Hmmm!, you got me worried here, ''compressed'', ''decay seems short'', I see this as a lack of, ''air'', wich is exactly why I took the RS1i back, and decided to start searching for some vintage, or classic RS1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I understand there must be some trade off by being neutral sounding. They used to have the MSpro'i', which is quite close to neutral while still possess the Grado magic, but the new MSpro'e' sounds similiar to the RS1e, not good at all.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Hmmm!, you got me worried here, ''compressed'', ''decay seems short'',* I see this as a lack of, ''air'', wich is exactly why I took the RS1i back*, and decided to start searching for some vintage, or classic RS1


 
   Unfortunately you must have gotten a bad pair of RS1i's because they definitely don't lack "air"…with either tube/SS amps.


----------



## dr cornelius

* hifizen, Thanks for the RS2e / GH1 comparison.  *
  
 I think you really described the RS2e really well - I haven’t heard the GH-1’s yet, but I definitely have a good idea what to expect.


----------



## sling5s

Can't believe I placed an order for the GH1. I guess I will be selling the RS2e if the GH1 is what everyone says it is.


----------



## stacker45

zuqi said:


> I understand there must be some trade off by being neutral sounding. They used to have the MSpro'i', which is quite close to neutral while still possess the Grado magic, but the new MSpro'e' sounds similiar to the RS1e, not good at all.


 
  
 I guess it's a fine line between neutral and exiting.
  
  


joseph69 said:


> Unfortunately you must have gotten a bad pair of RS1i's because they definitely don't lack "air"…with either tube/SS amps.


 
  
 I'm willing to accept that possibility regarding my RS1i, but please tell me that you don't find your GH-1 compressed and, or, lacking of decay.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


sling5s said:


> Can't believe I placed an order for the GH1. I guess I will be selling the RS2e if the GH1 is what everyone says it is.


 
  
 You and me both,...like I need another pair of Grados!


----------



## hifizen

joseph69 said:


> Your welcome, and I'm glad you decided to compare the two in "stock" form.
> That was an excellent write up of your opinion on both the RS2e/GH-1 and I appreciate your opinion. As of now I only have about 12-14hrs on the GH-1's so I have plenty of time before drawing any conclusions but I will say I'm enjoying them very much so far and can already hear their potential and what you've pointed out about their sound-signature in a lesser degree.
> Once again, excellent expression of your opinion/impressions of the GH-1's!
> I try my best to give my impressions/opinions/comparisons but most of the time I am at a loss of words and find it hard to express/write a review of what I'm hearing.
> Now…do you have a PS500 to compare to the GH-1's??? This would be great if you did and I would love to read it!


 
  
 Alas, I do not own the PS500, or any other Grado except the GR8.  I would be very interested in that comparison too.
  
 I suppose I should point out that in absolute terms, much of what I describe in my comparison review is fairly subtle, and intended to parse out the relative differences in those two headphones.  In absolute terms, the differences I note (if you want to call them that) are pretty subtle and might not even be noticeable in standalone listening without direct A-B comparison.  Today I brought the GH1's in to the office and left the RS2e at home.  Listening to them on their own today, I have absolutely zero complaints or reservations about possibly missing something which might sound a tiny bit better on the RS2e.  The GH1's are stunning performers in their own right.
  
 At ~100 hours now, they are sounding even better than yesterday (I let them rest overnight).  I just put on the Wes Montgomery track again to see if the bass lump is still there, and I have to say this time it's not nearly as noticeable as it was at ~65 or 80 hours, which was the last time I made notes with this track.  Maaaybe there's a touch of a bump there still but I have to struggle to hear it now (enough that I might be imagining it), so I'd say it's basically gone at this point.  I figured it might take a bit longer to settle all the way - maybe the bass just keeps getting better from here?
  
 Anyway, I'm happy enough with the sound at this point that I'm going to stop burning in and just use them for regular listening from now on.
  
 I'll add one last point for thought:  If I had owned the GH1 first, I don't think I would've felt any interest in the RS2e.  However, I had the RS2e first, and obviously was interested in finding something better...


----------



## hifizen

xlr8 said:


> An outstanding review hifizen, I thoroughly enjoyed reading that... well done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You're most welcome!
  
 I don't think there's any particular woody characteristic in the sound which might betray the species... I suppose if one listened to a hundred different models made with Mahogany, and then switched to Maple, you might notice what it is that makes the two woods different, but in this case I can't tell what's down to the wood, and what's down to the driver differences.


----------



## hifizen

> Great read. I'm waiting for the ship to dock or plane to land or whatever method of transport 'my' GH1s will cross the Atlantic on or in (feels like mule-train with every loooonnnnggg hour that passes) and ridiculously excited. Maybe I should have heeded all those Head-fi warnings about becoming addicted, wasting days/weeks/months searching for musical nirvana, and entering a wallet-emptying phase of life that I may never recover from - but like I said, ridiculously excited right now, especially after reading this! I guess now I need to go find out what a 'tape mod' is though...


 
  
 Well, you sure picked a good one to get addicted to.  I've heard the HD800, LCD-XC, LCD-3, and numerous other high-end headphones, and don't feel I'm missing anything.  The Grado's have a magical ability to render very lifelike and natural, musically engaging sound.  Others may present a more clinically correct sound in some way... more sub-bass or whatever, but I haven't found another headphone that makes _music_ the way the Grados do.  The only other headphone I've come across which really blew my mind is the A-T W5k, which somehow manages to extract absolutely jaw-dropping micro detail and soundstage without the aid of a boosted treble.  I haven't put them up against the GH1 side-by-side yet, but they're quite a different animal.
  
 Give your GH1 a hundred hours to break in, and I suspect you'll be unable to put them away.
  





 
  
 Oh - PS:  tape mod = taped bowls.  See http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/evaluation-grado-stock-and-modified-ear-pads for some other earpad tweaks.


----------



## hifizen

greenbow said:


> Mmm I did that with my 225e. I bought them in a 225i carry case bundle package, and they turned out to be e-drivers. I left them overnight on a gentle sound source. Having said that as we know e-drivers sound run in when you get them, but I did it anyway. I was completely in the dark about e-drivers in i-headphones at this point anyway. Also with me having made a 225i purchase I did not have the Grado page that says run them in slowly.
> 
> However I can't see it doing them any harm, and it certainly should not. Besides all that, I often listen to them for hours on end anyway, so what is the difference.
> 
> I can't help wishing a big congratulations to everyone who has managed to acquire their GH-1.


 
  
 Thanks.  I had not heard that the e-series are supposed to sound broken in when new...   I have definitely heard some very positive changes in the GH1 through the first 100 hours, keeping the RS2e as constant reference point.  They are sounding positively awesome today.  In fact, they sound so _friggin_ good on everything I listen to, it boggles the mind.


----------



## sling5s

hifizen said:


> Thanks.  I had not heard that the e-series are supposed to sound broken in when new...   I have definitely heard some very positive changes in the GH1 through the first 100 hours, keeping the RS2e as constant reference point.  They are sounding positively awesome today.  In fact, they sound so _friggin_ good on everything I listen to, it boggles the mind.



Does the RS2e still have a larger soundstage and more detail or has the GH1 surpassed or equalled with burn in?


----------



## hardbop

After about 8 hours of burn in, the mids and highs seem a little more open and there is no sibilance in the songs I listened to prior.
  
 I listened to them for a couple hours and they pretty well detailed and sweet sounding.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I'm willing to accept that possibility regarding my RS1i, but please tell me that you don't find your GH-1 compressed and, or, lacking of decay.


 
 Even now with about another 2hrs on them (only a total of about 14hrs) I find the mid-range opened some, so yes, at first they may sound compressed (like any other new Grado) until they open up/burn-in. Right out of the box I found the decay to be very nice and its just getting better and better with time. I wouldn't worry, I have a funny feeling your really going to enjoy these HP's. 




  


hifizen said:


> Alas, I do not own the PS500, or any other Grado except the GR8.  I would be very interested in that comparison too.
> 
> I suppose I should point out that in absolute terms, much of what I describe in my comparison review is fairly subtle, and intended to parse out the relative differences in those two headphones.  In absolute terms, the differences I note (if you want to call them that) are pretty subtle and might not even be noticeable in standalone listening without direct A-B comparison.  Today I brought the GH1's in to the office and left the RS2e at home.  Listening to them on their own today, I have absolutely zero complaints or reservations about possibly missing something which might sound a tiny bit better on the RS2e.  The GH1's are stunning performers in their own right.
> 
> ...


 
 I'm happy with the sound at 14hrs…I can't wait until these are sufficiently burned-in.
 At that point I will try my best to express the differences between the RS1i/GH-1.
 Glad your really enjoying the GH-1…and I'm very glad I ordered them!




  


hifizen said:


> I've heard the HD800, LCD-XC, LCD-3, and numerous other high-end headphones, and don't feel I'm missing anything.  *The Grado's have a magical ability to render very lifelike and natural, musically engaging sound.*  Others may present a more clinically correct sound in some way... more sub-bass or whatever, but I haven't found another headphone that makes _music_ the way the Grados do.


 
 I agree 100%
 I've had some top of the line HP's from the brands you mentioned above, and while listening to them I couldn't wait to put my Grados on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## hifizen

sling5s said:


> Can't believe I placed an order for the GH1. I guess I will be selling the RS2e if the GH1 is what everyone says it is.


 

 Don't be so sure...


----------



## hifizen

sling5s said:


> Does the RS2e still have a larger soundstage and more detail or has the GH1 surpassed or equalled with burn in?


 

 Last I had them side-by-side, the RS2e soundstage and detail both still surpassed the GH1 (@ 80-90 hours).  It's not a huge difference though - the GH1 is very capable on it's own, and I really find the difference isn't that especially noticeable unless I'm swapping back and forth.
  
 Listening more today without the RS2e around for comparison, I was noticing lots of great detail in familiar recordings which had not come across (or I had not noticed) through the RS2e.  But maybe that's just what happens when a new headphone presents things a little differently - whatever changed stands out as unfamiliar.  Even at 100hrs, it seems the GH1s are still coming to life more and more - the mids were sounding just incredible today.


----------



## GreenBow

hifizen said:


> Thanks.  I had not heard that the e-series are supposed to sound broken in when new...   I have definitely heard some very positive changes in the GH1 through the first 100 hours, keeping the RS2e as constant reference point.  They are sounding positively awesome today.  In fact, they sound so _friggin_ good on everything I listen to, it boggles the mind.


 
  
 Yeah I think I might have to go back and edit that. Me saying e-series sound broken in is not quite accurate. They sound broken in compared to older Grado generations, when compared from new. My 225e (that I thought were i-series) I assumed were run-in when I received them. I figured they had been bought once and returned to Amazon. Then I bought them. Anyway I just left them over-night to be sure, for maybe three nights. I think they probably did improve over time, but I wasn't watching critically. [It would explain why when I received them, that I think I had a slight preference for my previous SR125i. Either that or it was just a case of, 'better the devil you know' or emotional attachment.]


----------



## xylin6

Quote:


lovetroniq said:


> A person who sold me the 500e told me they are bassy.Sure,more than 80i but you don't feel the vibration still.So, not that great for hip-hop,dubstep etc.I don't even know if i got a bad driver or they don't hold to big bass coming from even chill dub step,the driver rattles like it's bad,if i switch to ligher on bass styles everything goes back to normal.So still not sure if i should fix them or it's normal. But rock, jazz, female vocals, opera, Coltrane,Netrebko vocals...-eargasm! P.S. They love the last Brian Wilson album)


  
  
 Quote:


rivaldealer said:


> They shouldn't rattle at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I primarily use my PS500e with a Sony F807 and with the clearbass set at +5 (out of 10) they positively rumble on my ears,i can feel them pushing air between the chamber and my ears and am always stunned just how far down they reach in the sub bass frequencies, hitting hard without any loss of detail or distortion (especially with genres like IDM,Hip Hop,Techno etc)
  
 the point being that now and then when i over drive them (usually with my portable amp set louder than it should be) all of my Grado headphones fall prey to Grattle (grattle happens when the diaphragm inside an earpiece creases, or when hair or other debris gets stuck in the earpiece.) which is not uncommon at all,just google the word 'Grattle' and you'll find numerous pages of similar experiences.
  
 The good news is that the fix is simple. (source http://www.ehow.com/how_7164160_do-fix-grado-headphone-rattle_.html )
  
 1.Remove the foam pad around the earpiece, and use tweezers or your fingers to remove any hair or debris from the headphone speaker.
  
 2.Gently blow into the grille side of the earpiece in an attempt to clear any remaining hair or debris.
  
 3.Play bass-heavy music loudly for half an hour or so to fix a creased diaphragm or displace internal debris. Don't set the volume so loud that the sound distorts; this could damage your headphones.
  
 4.To pull out the crease in the headphone's diaphragm, remove the foam pad from the earpiece, and very gently suck the speaker mesh with your mouth. You might hear a popping sound as the diaphragm returns to normal. Use a hair dryer about 2 inches away from the earpiece for 15 to 20 seconds to set the repaired diaphragm in position, so the crease does not recur.


----------



## HenHarrier

@hifizen: Thanks. I just had to have them when I saw them advertised. I bought some used GR10s recently and just love the sound. Years and years ago I (briefly) heard Grados in Radfords Hi-Fi in Bath (closed down years ago) and just remember that feeling of being so connected to the music - I was using Naim amps and Mission floorstanders at home, but these Grados (this was mid 1990s so probably the RS1?) just sounded absolutely beautiful in a way I'd never heard before. Always hankered for a pair since but never been able to afford them...got some money at the moment, thought I'd scratch that itch: 20 years is a long enough wait!
 100 hours? Oh the chore, the chore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I suspect the hours will fly by...
  
 And thanks for the link to the mod - G cushions seems to be another way to go? Mind you, I think maybe I should just relax and enjoy the music through them before I start on the tweaking route...
  
 Cheers


----------



## RivalDealer

xylin6 said:


> I primarily use my PS500e with a Sony F807 and with the clearbass set at +5 (out of 10) they positively rumble on my ears,i can feel them pushing air between the chamber and my ears and am always stunned just how far down they reach in the sub bass frequencies, hitting hard without any loss of detail or distortion (especially with genres like IDM,Hip Hop,Techno etc)
> 
> the point being that now and then when i over drive them (usually with my portable amp set louder than it should be) all of my Grado headphones fall prey to Grattle (grattle happens when the diaphragm inside an earpiece creases, or when hair or other debris gets stuck in the earpiece.) which is not uncommon at all,just google the word 'Grattle' and you'll find numerous pages of similar experiences.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thats interesting, I had heard of grattle before but in around 10yrs of using grado headphones I have never experienced it. I don't turn the headphone up enough I guess.
  
 I'm going to bookmark that though incase I ever do


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> I'm not surprised, my Marantz 2220B and 2226B, both sound awesome, and everytime I use their heaphone outputs, I start to wonder why I have bought so many dedicated HP amps.
> 
> Who am I kidding, I know why...cause I'm at an advanced stage of the desiese, that's why!. We should start a support group...don't you think so, John!



"My name is John, and I am a Grado addict. It has been 17 days since my last Grado purchase, and it has not arrived yet. It is a pair of Bushmills X from Russia, not due till next month. Meanwhile, other Grados call out like a Sirens to me and my wallet!"


----------



## kcpz

ruthieandjohn said:


> "My name is John, and I am a Grado addict. It has been 17 days since my last Grado purchase, and it has not arrived yet. It is a pair of Bushmills X from Russia, not due till next month. Meanwhile, other Grados call out like a Sirens to me and my wallet!"


 
 I`ve went on and off the Grado train, right now I`m tempted by the Bushmill`s also. BTW, just how closed are these?


----------



## alancronin

At a time when everyone is getting the GH-1 I've just received the RS2e from rovopio. They sound fantastic. Other Grado's I have are the SR80e and SR325e. These headphones have not had a chance to burn in yet but still sound very good. There is enough bass in them and plenty of detail retrieval. Hopefully this will stop me buying anything new for a while, although every so often I do check out various Stax.


----------



## sling5s

I've always wanted a headphone that combined the strength of Grado RS1 and strength of LCD-2. Hoping the Grado GH1 will do the trick or at least come closest. Should have the GH1 tomorrow from TTVJ. Will compare them with my RS2e. Most likely sell the RS2e. Who knows, maybe even the LCD-2F. 
  
 Always had to have a warm/dark and lively/bright headphone to complement each other. May not need to with the GH1.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

kcpz said:


> I`ve went on and off the Grado train, right now I`m tempted by the Bushmill`s also. BTW, just how closed are these?


 
 They are stated to be "semiclosed," which I take to mean more closed than the fully open other Grados, but not fully closed like, say the Beyerdynamic T 5 p.  I think another example of a "semiclosed" headphone might be the highly-regarded Beyerdynamic T 1.
  
 When I get them, I will know better how closed they are... not for at least another week and perhaps as many as 3 weeks.  
  
 Unlike most headphones, there are no measurements published (at least that I could find) on the Grado Bushmills X.  Such measurements, as found at headphone.com or at innerfidelity.com, include sound isolation vs. frequency, which is one measure of "how closed are these."


----------



## ruthieandjohn

alancronin said:


> At a time when everyone is getting the GH-1 I've just received the RS2e from rovopio. They sound fantastic. Other Grado's I have are the SR80e and SR325e. These headphones have not had a chance to burn in yet but still sound very good. There is enough bass in them and plenty of detail retrieval. Hopefully this will stop me buying anything new for a while, although every so often I do check out various Stax.


 
 I love Love LOVE my RS2e.  I got them because 1) I compared ALL (13) of my Grado headphones and found that the RS2i came out overall on top (others were better at some things, but RS2i was overall best at all), and 2) then took my RS2i to my Grado dealer, compared it with the RS2e, and found the RS2e to be even better and so  3) I bought the RS2e.
  
 However, I do not have, nor have I heard, the GH-1.


----------



## rovopio

alancronin said:


> At a time when everyone is getting the GH-1 I've just received the RS2e from rovopio. They sound fantastic. Other Grado's I have are the SR80e and SR325e. These headphones have not had a chance to burn in yet but still sound very good. There is enough bass in them and plenty of detail retrieval. Hopefully this will stop me buying anything new for a while, although every so often I do check out various Stax.


 
  
 I think it was 6 hours or so usage in total when you paid for it. But as we talked about... due to holiday, I unpack them again and listen to them almost the whole day that one day (well not exactly, maybe <8 hours). So in total it has maybe 15 hours or so on them.
  
 By the way, have you check out Flat Pads from TTVJaudio? it compliments the rs2e in a very nice way. Increasing the sub-bass, toning the treble down a little bit, it's pretty nice!


----------



## alancronin

rovopio said:


> I think it was 6 hours or so usage in total when you paid for it. But as we talked about... due to holiday, I unpack them again and listen to them almost the whole day that one day (well not exactly, maybe <8 hours). So in total it has maybe 15 hours or so on them.
> 
> By the way, have you check out Flat Pads from TTVJaudio? it compliments the rs2e in a very nice way. Increasing the sub-bass, toning the treble down a little bit, it's pretty nice!


 

 I'll check them out. See what they do to the sound. Thanks for the great service and quick delivery.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> However, I do not have, nor have I heard, the GH-1.


 
 So what are you waiting for???


----------



## rovopio

alancronin said:


> I'll check them out. See what they do to the sound. Thanks for the great service and quick delivery.


 
  
 I'm glad you don't get them friday or worse next week. It was as expected that you receive them Tuesday. Did you have to pay VAT though?
 I totally forgot what did I checkmarked on the shipment, whether it's merchandise or gift...


----------



## sling5s

rovopio said:


> I think it was 6 hours or so usage in total when you paid for it. But as we talked about... due to holiday, I unpack them again and listen to them almost the whole day that one day (well not exactly, maybe <8 hours). So in total it has maybe 15 hours or so on them.
> 
> By the way, have you check out Flat Pads from TTVJaudio? it compliments the rs2e in a very nice way. Increasing the sub-bass, toning the treble down a little bit, it's pretty nice!


 

 When I first got the RS2e before much burn in...the Flats worked well...but after longer burn in, the RS2e upper mids became more emphasized and hence the Flats just became more shouty. But that is to my ears. Don't let that stop you from getting the Flats but just to give you some reference. 
  
 I've heard the GH1 might work better (than RS2e) with Flats. But I'll find out soon.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> So what are you waiting for??? :evil:



*MY BUSHMILLS!*

Still in Russia, but moving closer each day... At least I have tracking to entertain me!


----------



## rovopio

ruthieandjohn said:


> Still in Russia, but moving closer each day... At least I have tracking to entertain me!


 
  
 I skim-read the last 2 pages, was it a month you say?
 You need to wait for one more month for this? How is this shipped with by the way? With Sea Mail or something? 1,5 months sounds pretty long...


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> *MY BUSHMILLS!*


 
 I know your waiting for the Bushmills.
   
 Quote:


ruthieandjohn said:


> However, I do not have, nor have I heard, the GH-1.


 
 I meant this post.


----------



## YtseJamer

sling5s said:


> I've always wanted a headphone that combined the strength of Grado RS1 and strength of LCD-2. Hoping the Grado GH1 will do the trick or at least come closest.
> 
> Always had to have a warm/dark and lively/bright headphone to complement each other. May not need to with the GH1.


 
  
 X2.  I'm also very interested to hear you opinion about the GH1


----------



## sling5s

ytsejamer said:


> X2.  I'm also very interested to hear you opinion about the GH1



Will post my impressions after some initial burn in. They arrive tomorrow.


----------



## YtseJamer

sling5s said:


> Will post my impressions after some initial burn in. They arrive tomorrow.


 
  
 Great


----------



## Shell of Light

Funny, I saw someone is auctioning off a pair of new GH1s.  I think these things haven't even sold out yet if I'm not mistaken.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/GRADO-LABS-GH1-LIMITED-EDITION-HERITAGE-SERIES-HEADPHONE-AUDIOPHILE-NEW-/171872834347?hash=item28046b532b


----------



## sling5s

ytsejamer said:


> Great


 

 By the way, how are you enjoying your Audeze EL-8?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rovopio said:


> I skim-read the last 2 pages, was it a month you say?
> You need to wait for one more month for this? How is this shipped with by the way? With Sea Mail or something? 1,5 months sounds pretty long...


 
 It has left its owner in Russia, it has made it from little town in Russia to big town in Russia to big city in Russia whose name I recognize to customs inspection to customs release to entry into international post, where it is today.
  
 Yep... very VERY slow.   But at least I see progress nearly daily (and I learn of so many new intermediate steps between Russia and here!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## XLR8

shell of light said:


> Funny, I saw someone is auctioning off a pair of new GH1s.  I think these things haven't even sold out yet if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GRADO-LABS-GH1-LIMITED-EDITION-HERITAGE-SERIES-HEADPHONE-AUDIOPHILE-NEW-/171872834347?hash=item28046b532b


 

 Wow...and so the madness begins..


----------



## YtseJamer

sling5s said:


> By the way, how are you enjoying your Audeze EL-8?


 
  
 I got rid of them after getting the new Oppo PM-3.  The PM-3 are really good for the price, you should try them if you have the chance.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

xlr8 said:


> Wow...and so the madness begins..


 
 Also has ZERO bids on it!


----------



## rovopio

ruthieandjohn said:


> Also has ZERO bids on it!


 
  
 maybe i should just buy gh-1 to do exactly this. $825, wow, that's how much they are selling here. I think it's $900? Anyway it's more than $650 for sure


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Even now with about another 2hrs on them (only a total of about 14hrs) I find the mid-range opened some, so yes, at first they may sound compressed (like any other new Grado) until they open up/burn-in. Right out of the box I found the decay to be very nice and its just getting better and better with time. I wouldn't worry, I have a funny feeling your really going to enjoy these HP's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You're my main man Joseph. I'm following your impressions about the GH-1 VERT closely. Just to show you how crazy I am...since I've placed my pre-order for the GH-1, I haven't once listened to my PS1k. the reason I'm doing this is because, *I want to give the GH-1 every chances possible to WOW! me. *
  
 Quote:


hifizen said:


> Last I had them side-by-side, the RS2e soundstage and detail both still surpassed the GH1 (@ 80-90 hours).  It's not a huge difference though - the GH1 is very capable on it's own, and I really find the difference isn't that especially noticeable unless I'm swapping back and forth.
> 
> Listening more today without the RS2e around for comparison, I was noticing lots of great detail in familiar recordings which had not come across (or I had not noticed) through the RS2e.  But maybe that's just what happens when a new headphone presents things a little differently - whatever changed stands out as unfamiliar.  Even at 100hrs, it seems the GH1s are still coming to life more and more - the mids were sounding just incredible today.


 
  
 I think that someone is have what I like to call, ''a good ear day''. I have noticed that some days, my headphones sound especially good. Then there are days when I'm much less impreesed with what I'm hearing.
 I can blame ear, or hearing fatigue, for the ''bad ear days'', but I'm still not sure how to explain the ''good ear days''. I think that it's a combination of rested ears, good mood, and maybe, lower expectations than usual might all come into play.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'd like to know if some of you guys have experienced this, and if so, what is your theory, regarding this matter?.
  
  
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> "My name is John, and I am a Grado addict. It has been 17 days since my last Grado purchase, and it has not arrived yet. It is a pair of Bushmills X from Russia, not due till next month. Meanwhile, other Grados call out like a Sirens to me and my wallet!"


 
  
 There there John...let it out...let it all out, we're here for you Buddy.
  
 By the way, my name is Serge, (I'm French Canadian), It has been 42 days since my last Grado purchase, and it has not arrived yet. It is a pair of GH-1 from the USA, due at the end of the week. Meanwhile, other Grados call out like a Sirens to me and my wallet, and to those Sirens I say, SHUT THE F%&K UP''


----------



## DarthFader

stacker45 said:


> I think that someone is have what I like to call, ''a good ear day''. I have noticed that some days, my headphones sound especially good. Then there are days when I'm much less impreesed with what I'm hearing.
> I can blame ear, or hearing fatigue, for the ''bad ear days'', but I'm still not sure how to explain the ''good ear days''. I think that it's a combination of rested ears, good mood, and maybe, lower expectations than usual might all come into play.


 
  
 I concur. This is a real thing.


----------



## stacker45

xlr8 said:


> Wow...and so the madness begins..


 
  
 By writing, “HAD TO OPEN THE BOX TO MAKE SURE EVERYTHING IS OK AND INCLUDED!!!”, are we supposed to understand that he didn't actually listen to them?
  
 Here I go being skeptical again.
  
 I can't help but wonder if this is the same guy who had bought two pairs of Bushmills, and had flipped on of them as soon as the ''add to cart'' disapeard.


----------



## stacker45

darthfader said:


> I concur. This is a real thing.


 
  
 Wich one, good days?, bad days?, or both?.


----------



## Unchi

I think it's about time I share my initial impression on the SugarMaple Diamondback Amp.
 It arrived on Friday wrapped with multiple layers of plastic wraps inside a Ted Baker shoe box inside another box with every square millimeter filled with foam.
 It was so well packed(a bit too much lol) that it took me about half an hour to unbox it, it's as if Dr. Al intentionally made it difficult to enhance the experience, which I enjoyed very much.
 The amp definitely looks a lot more attractive in person.
 The stock tubes include one 7025 Preferred Series and a pair of Electro-Harmonix 6922.
  
 Keep in mind that I'm also very new to the DAC-41 and never tried it with other amps before and only used my Geek Pulse briefly to see the overall difference. My opinion is subject to change, so please don't quote me on anything.
  
 With 7025 tube, Grado cans sound pretty good in general on a low Z. From my memory, the Lyr 2 with Voskhod(paired with Geek Pulse) I had for only a couple of days sounded sweeter with better headroom and dynamic, but it was also grainier with narrower soundstage in comparison. The big surprise was that 7025 tube sounds great with LCD-2, the key to make it shine with this amp was the pure silver cable I got for $200 from user Stalkeryan. The LCD 2 can probably use more powerful output impedance, but I just don’t care anymore because of how mesmerizing and intimate they are. HD600 and Cardas cable I recently acquired suddenly gave out after 5 mins, I suppose  it’s too hasty to make any assumption; however, I believe Sennheiser would be better off with Super II or OD300 for a little more air. It's not about the volume, this amp can get really loud. I NEVER had to turn the knob past 10 o'clock. The amp is also dead silence until it reaches 11 o'clock, which I wouldn't even attempt to do so with music on.

 After a day of burning in, I still wasn't THAT happy with how it pairs with my Grado, but after swapping in a $35 Vintage Tung-sol 5751, the magic really began. It is difficult to put how wonderful my PS1000 with Draug 2 cable sound with this amp into words, it was just fascinating; extremely liquid, butterly smooth, open, transparent, and spacious etc. My PS1000 that had always been either a tiny bit harsh or unfulfilling in some areas is now perfect. The treble extends and rolls off beautifully with great details without being harsh. I especially like how Horns, violins, and female vocal sound. When it comes to mid, everything is there, I’d say it is quite neutral, somewhat upfront, fluid, and warm but not too lush. The bass is impactful with good control. I haven’t spent too much time with other Grado cans yet, but you really can’t go wrong with the paring. Another good news is that it also sounds great with my LA7000.

 Ps. I also have one 5751 GE 5 Star Triple Mica BP coming


----------



## joseph69

shell of light said:


> Funny, I saw someone is auctioning off a pair of new GH1s.  I think these things haven't even sold out yet if I'm not mistaken.


 
  Grado has sold all of the GH-1's to their authorized dealers, but the dealers haven't sold out yet.
  
 Quote:


stacker45 said:


> You're my main man Joseph. I'm following your impressions about the GH-1 VERT closely. Just to show you how crazy I am...since I've placed my pre-order for the GH-1, I haven't once listened to my PS1k. the reason I'm doing this is because, *I want to give the GH-1 every chances possible to WOW! me. *
> 
> I think that someone is have what I like to call, ''a good ear day''. I have noticed that some days, my headphones sound especially good. Then there are days when I'm much less impreesed with what I'm hearing.
> I can blame ear, or hearing fatigue, for the ''bad ear days'', but I'm still not sure how to explain the ''good ear days''. I think that it's a combination of rested ears, good mood, and maybe, lower expectations than usual might all come into play.
> ...


 
 Thank you, more impressions to come as I'm listening to these every chance I get for only a couple of hours a night (I usually listen 4-5hrs a night about 5 times a week but haven't had the time lately) I also usually burn-in my HP's with different Genres for about 4hrs then let them relax for about 2hrs and repeat this for a few days, but I haven't done this with the GH-1's…I'm listening to them while they burn-in.
  
 And I agree 100% about what kind of mood/day/ or whatever the case may be about HP's sounding better some days then others…its not the HP's, its us, just like most anything one might enjoy doing (too much) for that matter. I have experienced this many times with many thing I enjoy doing.
  


unchi said:


>


 
 Congratulations!
 Beautiful amp, looks gorgeous, enjoy it!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Krutsch

darthfader said:


> I concur. This is a real thing.


 

 I can make *any* day a good ear day with the correct application of whiskey and aggressive action on the volume knob.


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> rovopio said:
> 
> 
> > I skim-read the last 2 pages, was it a month you say?
> ...


 
 Don't feel too bad, it will eventually get to you.
  
 I bought a pair of Tung Sol 6F8G tubes, that came from Italy......they took about 5 weeks to reach me.
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote: 





unchi said:


>








> I think it's about time I share my initial impression on the SugarMaple Diamondback Amp.
> It arrived on Friday wrapped with multiple layers of plastic wraps inside a Ted Baker shoe box inside another box with every square millimeter filled with foam.
> It was so well packed(a bit too much lol) that it took me about half an hour to unbox it, it's as if Dr. Al intentionally made it difficult to enhance the experience, which I enjoyed very much.
> The amp definitely looks a lot more attractive in person.
> ...


 
 Thanks much for te impressions, i have been waiting to hear them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 To bad about the Senns, I thought this amp will be great with them....the Mad & the HD650 are wonderful combo.
  
 Glad your Grados are working well, I agree with you on the 5751 tube, man does it ever smooth out the treble on grados......if you get the chance to find one for a good deal....I highly recommend 5751 sylvania TMBP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I love the look of the diamond back.....I tend to like old skool over new shiny things


----------



## DIscoYou

I love the way that SugarMaple Diamondback amp looks, the wooden blocks are super cool.


----------



## sling5s

Reading on wood sound characteristics: mahogany (RS series) is supposed to be on the very warm side while maple is supposed on the very bright side.  But from what I heard or read so far, the GH1 is on the warm side. So I guess the wood used for the cups don't have much of a significant affect.


----------



## bassboysam

meant for Grados.


----------



## Unchi

Thank you all!
 @whirlwind
 I'll give HD600 another try after I get it fixed. The MAD ear+ was designed around it after all.
 I wonder how these two amps compare.
  
 Will the Sylvania TMBP be an actual step up or just an alternative to my other nos that cost 4 times less?
 http://www.thetubestore.com/Tubes/12AX7-ECC83-Tube-Types/SYLVANIA-JHS-5751WA


----------



## Harry Manback

stacker45 said:


> You're my main man Joseph. I'm following your impressions about the GH-1 VERT closely. Just to show you how crazy I am...since I've placed my pre-order for the GH-1, I haven't once listened to my PS1k. the reason I'm doing this is because, *I want to give the GH-1 every chances possible to WOW! me. *
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 
  
 I believe that the "good ear day" may be related to barometric pressure.  I'm not sure if the variance due to weather is enough to matter, but the transducer has to push the air, and in an area of higher air pressure it would have to work harder to have the same effect.  I seem to recall that when I was a teenager, the subs in my car seemed louder a) with the windows down at least some, or b) on cloudy rainy days.
  
 If barometric pressure is a factor, I would expect it to really only effect the lower frequencies where more air volume is moving.
  
 Or I could be totally wrong.


----------



## dr cornelius

sling5s said:


> Reading on wood sound characteristics: mahogany (RS series) is supposed to be on the very warm side while maple is supposed on the very bright side.  But from what I heard or read so far, the GH1 is on the warm side. So I guess the wood used for the cups don't have much of a significant affect.


 

 As a drummer I’ve seen both types of woods used for drum shells.  Yes, mahogany is generally warmer than maple - which is bright/mid in pitch.  But for headphones, I can’t quite see how the different woods could ultimately affect the sound..


----------



## Unchi

My new comfy can


----------



## BRCMRGN

Just got my GH-1. Listening from a Emotiva Stealth DC-1 and they sound great. More bass than the RS2e.


----------



## sling5s

I expected a larger difference between the GH-1 and RS2e but they are close.  So I'm using the word slight.
 So the GH-1 compared to the RS2e, are initially as follows:
 The GH-1 are slightly warmer, with slightly little more bass and slightly less lower treble and upper midrange spike.  
  
 Hence, they are slightly less airy and bright compared to the RS2e.  But I don't notice less detail and soundstage.  It's just slightly more dense and so you get a sense of less space.
  
 The GH-1 is like RS2e with tape mod. Very close.  
  
 But they have not burned in so my impressions may change, but I do feel they are superior to the RS2e. But not by much.  The Flat pads also seem to work better on the GH-1. The Flats on RS2e emphasizes the upper mid, lower treble shoutyness. The GH-1 having less lower treble and upper mids than the RS2e makes the Flats work better. 
  
_My only problem is that the driver is slightly sucken down into the cup.  They are not flush. I know Grado's are sensitive to the distance of the driver and pad to the ear, so I'm not sure how much this is affecting the sound. But does anyone have drivers that are not flush but below the cup?_


----------



## rovopio

sling5s said:


> I expected a larger difference between the GH-1 and RS2e but they are close.  So I'm using the word slight.
> So the GH-1 compared to the RS2e, are initially as follows:
> The GH-1 are slightly warmer, with slightly little more bass and slightly less lower treble and upper midrange spike.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi Sling! as you said on your review that I completely agree with, rs2e while having less bass than the 325e punches harder (might be even more so than the ps500e, cmiiw). So... does the gh-1 mid-bass punches even harder than that?


----------



## sling5s

rovopio said:


> Hi Sling! as you said on your review that I completely agree with, rs2e while having less bass than the 325e punches harder (might be even more so than the ps500e, cmiiw). So... does the gh-1 mid-bass punches even harder than that?


 

 So far (because they have not burned in) the GH-1 hits like a boxer with gloves while the RS2e hits like a boxer without gloves.
 The GH-1 has more bass but it's not as tight and punchy.


----------



## rovopio

sling5s said:


> So far (because they have not burned in) the GH-1 hits like a boxer with gloves while the RS2e hits like a boxer without gloves.
> The GH-1 has more bass but it's not as tight and punchy.


 
  
 rs2e bass is so raw, visceral, and _planar-like._ Maybe not in quantity, but certainly in quality. I think gh-1 sounds real good from people's impression (maybe not from the price standpoint but SQ-wise).
 By the way, one thing I noticed from going 325e to rs2e is what you called "metallic tinge" and what John called "transparency". I think he said something about "windows" and "clear" too but I can't remember exactly what.

 For me listening to rs2e is like a transparent clear window. Very, very clear sound._ If I were to overly exaggerate, it's like going to Alps after I was just in Mexico. Nothing wrong with Mexico it's just.. one is dessert and the other is mountains so fresh airs._
  
 Point being, does the gh-1 retains the rs2e transparency clear window to the music level?
 Or is it closer to the 325e _metallic tinge grain...?_


----------



## sling5s

rovopio said:


> rs2e bass is so raw, visceral, and _planar-like._ Maybe not in quantity, but certainly in quality. I think gh-1 sounds real good from people's impression (maybe not from the price standpoint but SQ-wise).
> By the way, one thing I noticed from going 325e to rs2e is what you called "metallic tinge" and what John called "transparency". I think he said something about "windows" and "clear" too but I can't remember exactly what.
> 
> For me listening to rs2e is like a transparent clear window. Very, very clear sound._ If I were to overly exaggerate, it's like going to Alps after I was just in Mexico. Nothing wrong with Mexico it's just.. one is dessert and the other is mountains so fresh airs._
> ...


 

 Yes, it's just as clean, but in warmer way. It's slightly thicker tone to it. It depends on your ear I thick.  The RS2e compared to the GH-1 sound lightly thin.
 I think this will be a preference thing and not which is better. I just prefer a warmer and thicker tone.


----------



## nicdub

sling5s said:


> _My only problem is that the driver is slightly sucken down into the cup.  They are not flush. I know Grado's are sensitive to the distance of the driver and pad to the ear, so I'm not sure how much this is affecting the sound. But does anyone have drivers that are not flush but below the cup?_


 
 Both the right and left drivers are flush with the wood on my pair.


----------



## whirlwind

unchi said:


> Thank you all!
> @whirlwind
> I'll give HD600 another try after I get it fixed. The MAD ear+ was designed around it after all.
> I wonder how these two amps compare.
> ...


 
 I believe it to be a step up....but I would not pay that much for it.....keep your eyes peeled and you will find a better deal.....with that being said, it is good for 10,000 hours


----------



## sling5s

Pure speculation, but I believe as some already mentioned, that the GH-1 is what the RS1e would have sounded like if they kept the driver flush with the cup and stayed with the 44 and not 50mm driver. 
  
 With the Tape Mod (mine is leather, custom fitted), the GH-1 sounds even better (to my ears and preference).  I like them with Flats too when using SS amp and not tube. 
  
 May not need the LCD-2F.  
 When more open and brighter sound is desired, Bowl pads with tube amp. 
 When a warmer sound is desired, Flat pads which may make my LCD-2F obsolete. But who knows.
 Need to break them in and see how they settle.
 Initial impressions are always over optimistic or negative.


----------



## DarthFader

stacker45 said:


> Wich one, good days?, bad days?, or both?.


 

 Both.


----------



## XLR8

Thank you to all those GH1 users, for updating us with more feedback on the GH1's. 
  
 Excellent use of analogies and descriptions.
  
 Seems the GH1 is more tipped towards the bass side of things than the treble side of things.
 Is it more PS500e esque than RS2e esque?
  
 Does anyone have PS500e and GH1 to compare; Curious?


----------



## jaywillin

it's 2am, the fear is gone ....


----------



## stacker45

The GH-1 are in the house!


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> The GH-1 are in the house!


----------



## DarthFader

I didn't realize someone had created a dedicated GH-1 thread…but they have:  ​


----------



## Wildcatsare1

unchi said:


> [COLOR=FF4400]
> [/COLOR]
> I think it's about time I share my initial impression on the SugarMaple Diamondback Amp.
> 
> ...




Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## joseph69

sling5s said:


> Pure speculation, but I believe as some already mentioned, that the GH-1 is what the RS1e


 
 I had mentioned that maybe the RS1e was supposed to sound the GH-1 sounds. 
  


stacker45 said:


> The GH-1 are in the house!


 
 Congratulations, can't wait to hear your impressions!


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


>


 
  
 Yeah!, I guess it"s time. Based of Joseph"s favorable impressions, I have decided to break the seal, and give the GH-1 a try. If I end up being disapointed, and can only get a few hundreds for them, because they are now, an "open box item", me and Joseph will have some words, if you know what I mean!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Just kidding Buddy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 By the way, I want to apologize to Grado, for saying that, for a Limited Edition product,  the GH-1 were poorly presented. The fact is, the instant that I laid eyes on that box, I could tell right away that Grado had spared no expenses, and used premium quality cardboard for their GH-1"s packaging, and that sky blue color!, WOW!, it really POPS!, it simply screams, Special Edition product!.
  
 Just to give you an example of the level of quality of the GH-1"s presentation, I have taken a few pics. Notice how bland, the SR80e, and the Bushmills presentation look. compare to the GH-1.
  
 Warning!, DO NOT PROCEED!, if you are affraid of cats, this pic could give you nightmares. Yeah!, Shadow had a VERY strong reaction, when she first saw the GH-1, (note to self...take appointment with cat shrink).
  

 Told you!
  

  

  
 Alright!, enough with the clowning around, and on with the listening. Just so you know, I am going to use one of my my vintage sound systems, wich consist of the following, 
  
 Marantz 2226B reciever,
 Marantz 6350Q (Ortofon 2M Blue) turntable
 Akai 4000DS MK2 reel to reel tape recorder, (Quantegy 456 Grand Master n.o.s. tapes of Loreena McKennitt concert )
 Yamaha DVD-S 1800, ( Patricia Barber- Companion, Live on SACD)
 Grado RA1 amp
 LD-1+ ( Voskhod 6ZH1P tubes) amp


----------



## MacedonianHero

stacker45 said:


> The GH-1 are in the house!


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Yeah!, I guess it"s time. Based of Joseph"s favorable impressions, I have decided to break the seal, and give the GH-1 a try. If I end up being disapointed, and can only get a few hundreds for them, because they are now, an "open box item", me and Joseph will have some words, if you know what I mean!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Like I said, I think you going to really enjoy these HP's (hope you do) if not, I' sure when their all sold you'll get your money back for them used or not.


----------



## Head-Fi Momo

Hello Head-fi members, I am a long time Grado fan and also an existing RS1i owner who just received my pair of GH1 headphones from the dealer.  I am going to post my very early impression of the GH1 and also compare it to my RS1i since I am sure there are many members who wants to know which one to get.  Hopefully my review will be helpful.  
  
 Build quality: The build quality of the GH1 is superb when compared to the typical Grado standard; the workmanship of the GH1 wood housing is of very high quality and matches the photos posted on the Grado website.  The GH1 wood cups are beautiful and are superior to those on my RS1i which belongs to a wood batch from the 2010 period that has darker wood color and rougher grain patterns.  The GH1 wood cups are shallower than the RS1.  The GH1 gimbals are plastic and not like metal version found on the RS1 and upper models (but that's okay since the GH1 is more comfortable to wear and weights less due to the smaller cups and plastic gimbals).  In many ways, the construction of the GH1 is identical to the RS2e and somewhat different than the RS1.  Overall, these are very nicely build and seems to be constructed to the higher Grado standard we have seen in the "e" series of recent years.  They also have the red drivers typical form the "e" series.
  
 Sound Impression:  Firstly, the GH1 is not even close to burn in yet, but I am going to post my impression anyways.   I find the GH1's performance similar to the RS2 series, being less analytical, less bright and warmer (tub-ier sounding) than the RS1i.  The RS1i has a wider and more holographic sound stage due to the deeper cups, but the GH1 are not far behind. Overall, the GH1 is more balance sounding and has more rolled off in the treble and bass region than the RS1. The RS1 bass slams a lot harder and has treble that is more piercing than the GH1. Comparing the two phones, the GH1 is definitely more mellow sounding and has a bit less of the aggressive Grado house sound signature.  The GH1 is smoother sounding and less grainy than the RS1i, which is surprising considering the GH1 is the newer headphone that hasn't fully burn in yet. 
  
 Preliminary conclusion:
 At the end of the day, the RS1 still out performances the GH1 sonicly by having superior frequencies responses in all ranges as well as the more of the Grado "in your face" house sound.  I will still consider the RS1 the "reference" of the Grado house sound, but the GH1 is really something special to own, being more exclusive and has more "heritage" history than the mass produced RS1.  People who prefers a more balanced and neutral sounding phone might prefer the GH1 as well, since it is less aggressive on the ears and less likely to cause listening fatigue than the RS1.  My recommendation is that if you can get the GH1 from a dealer right how, just get it because they are more exclusive and likely holds better resell value than the RS1 (or RS2) and has 85% performance of the RS1.  Die hard Grado fans should also be very happy to own a set of these special edition phones and can expect at least RS2 performances.  But those looking for the ultimate classic Grado house sound expression should still consider the RS1 the reference.  Either way, one can't go wrong with either one of the phones.


----------



## donlin

xlr8 said:


> Thank you to all those GH1 users, for updating us with more feedback on the GH1's.
> 
> Excellent use of analogies and descriptions.
> 
> ...




I made several comparisons between my PS500e's and GH-1 a few pages back. The conclusion is that the PS500e's have now been sold.


----------



## wormsdriver

^can't help but think what would've been if they had used the deeper Rs1 type cups. I think it would've enhanced an already quite good headphone!


----------



## sling5s

wormsdriver said:


> ^can't help but think what would've been if they had used the deeper Rs1 type cups. I think it would've enhanced an already quite good headphone!


 

 2X. Yes...would have been nice. Especially for the price their charging.


----------



## joseph69

Another 2hrs of listening tonight so far with the GH-1 and I'm finding these HP's very musical with a very nice robust tonal balance through out the frequency range. No complaints here so far, and they will only get better! I must say I'm very happily/impressed/surprised with the entire sound quality of the GH-1.


----------



## Head-Fi Momo

If the GH1 uses deeper Rs1 like cups, I am certain it  will increase the sound-stage and holographic impression by a large margin.  But I think the RS1 will still sound more sharp and precise due to the slightly denser wood material of Mahogany vs Maple.​  The Maple certainly brings a very warm signature to the music.


----------



## XLR8

joseph69 said:


> Another 2hrs of listening tonight so far with the GH-1 and I'm finding these HP's very musical with a very nice robust tonal balance through out the frequency range. No complaints here so far, and they will only get better! I must say I'm very happily/impressed/surprised with the entire sound quality of the GH-1.



Joseph do you share similar thoughts/opinions like headfi mono comparing the rs1i v the gh1? 

Stacker45 congratutz...
Love the cat photo..can't wait for your impressions..
Here pussi pussi...roooooooooow..LoL


@Donlin apologies for missing the commentary regarding ps500e v gh1.


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> Joseph do you share similar thoughts/opinions like headfi mono comparing the rs1i v the gh1?


 
 I've only switched between the GH-1/RS1i's for one track then put the GH-1 back on one time only, and my first thought was that the GH-1 possibly had a warmer/fuller mid-range. I'll post the differences I hear between the two after much more burning-in on the GH-1. Their both going to have different a sound being everything is different as far as the drivers (e/i) and wood (Mahogany/Maple) and the depth of the cups and frequency-ranges. EDIT: On the other hand the RS1i (as of now) has more air/space between the instruments.


----------



## rovopio

Is the midrange recessed on the GH-1?


----------



## donlin

rovopio said:


> Is the midrange recessed on the GH-1?




No, not at all.


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> Is the midrange recessed on the GH-1?


 


donlin said:


> No, not at all.


 
 Agreed…definitely not.


----------



## Head-Fi Momo

GH1 midrange is not recess when compared with other companies' headphones, but I did find that it has less mid range bump than some other Grados.


----------



## sling5s

The GH-1 may have less upper midrange and lower treble spike than the RS2e, but it's has more extended treble.
 There is definitely more treble shimmer. The GH-1 extends both ways more in the bass and treble than RS2e.


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> ^can't help but think what would've been if they had used the deeper Rs1 type cups. I think it would've enhanced an already quite good headphone!


 
 Me thinks we think a lot alike.


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > ^can't help but think what would've been if they had used the deeper Rs1 type cups. I think it would've enhanced an already quite good headphone!
> ...


 
 I'm listening to the Gh-1 right now, and just enjoying the hell outta it right now. I'm having, like @stacker45 says, a "good ear" day, and it's about ******* time! Seriously, I don't know about you guys, but I sure do look forward to these times and just love to listen and enjoy!


----------



## wormsdriver




----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> I'm listening to the Gh-1 right now, and just enjoying the hell outta it right now. I'm having, like @stacker45 says, a "good ear" day, and it's about ******* time! Seriously, I don't know about you guys, but I sure do look forward to these times and just love to listen and enjoy!


 
 bingo ! otherwise, what's the point ?


----------



## Unchi

wildcatsare1 said:


> Beautiful!!!!!!



Thank you.
Did you get to try the Monarchy yet?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

unchi said:


> Thank you.
> Did you get to try the Monarchy yet?




It will be back tomorrow, with a new transformer and caps, looking forward to firing her up. 

Also have a pair of NIB HD800s on the way.


----------



## Unchi

wildcatsare1 said:


> It will be back tomorrow, with a new transformer and caps, looking forward to firing her up.
> 
> Also have a pair of NIB HD800s on the way.


 
 I'm looking forward to hear what you think of it. I've been enjoying my nos dac so far.
  
 I heard you traded it with your ps1000, but if you decide to get it again, I highly recommend the Draug 2. I've been comparing it with stock, Vanquish, and pure silver cables, and the Draug 2 just won hands down.


----------



## sling5s

With ten hours burn in. The GH-1 has already surpassed the RS2e. Its not only much fuller and warmer, but cleaner and smoother.  Less grain. Increased instrument separation and detail, more space and larger soundstage.  It think the GH-1 incorporates the strengths of PS500e (smooth, clean, spacious musical presentation minus the slow, heavy bass) and RS2e (punchy, lively presentation minus the lower treble and upper mid brightness/shoutyness).


----------



## HenHarrier

sling5s said:


> With ten hours burn in. The GH-1 has already surpassed the RS2e. Its not only much fuller and warmer, but cleaner and smoother.  Less grain. Increased instrument separation and detail, more space and larger soundstage.  It think the GH-1 incorporates the strengths of PS500e (smooth, clean, spacious musical presentation minus the slow, heavy bass) and RS2e (punchy, lively presentation minus the lower treble and upper mid brightness/shoutyness).


 

 Well, this is very encouraging.
 Mine is still in customs at Heathrow. Can just imagine them officers playing with MY headphones and saying stuff like, 'Wow, you should listen to these...oh, crap anyone know how to get black coffee out of maple?'
 I may have to drive to London and make sure they're alright before I lose it completely...


----------



## sling5s

henharrier said:


> Well, this is very encouraging.
> Mine is still in customs at Heathrow. Can just imagine them officers playing with MY headphones and saying stuff like, 'Wow, you should listen to these...oh, crap anyone know how to get black coffee out of maple?'
> I may have to drive to London and make sure they're alright before I lose it completely...


 

 Waiting and reading all these impressions must be both gratifying and torture.


----------



## HenHarrier

sling5s said:


> Waiting and reading all these impressions must be both gratifying and torture.


 
 Yeah a bit of both - but I wouldn't want to miss any single one of them...so please keep them coming


----------



## eclein

I love reading the posts, "..how to get coffee out of Maple"...lol...I'm sitting here listening to a bunch of new electronic music I got off Ektoplazm.com on my PS500's from my also new DX90 and I'm absolutely in awesome place.
I've had orthodynamic, open, closed, on ear and in ear earphones and this setup, these 500s are so musical I can't not tap my foot, a table or play full on air drums (drummer 45 years-god I'm old)....easily my favorites all time the PS500's!
 My first pairs of 60's and the 125's in my avatar were modded and ive never had any other Grados to compare them to....i did really good on the 125's with Limba wood shells and damping stuff.... They have less bass and other things but I'm surprised how they compare...all luck by the way...totally.

 The Grado sound is my favorite sound!


ps..whats a GH1??


----------



## Harry Manback

PS500e - slightly better bass (deeper, more robust), slightly less treble (less detail, not as crisp)

I can eq them to sound nearly the same.

My L-Cushions on the PS500e are softer and more broken in. I may swap the pads from gh1 to 500e to see what effect it may have.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

henharrier said:


> Well, this is very encouraging.
> Mine is still in customs at Heathrow. Can just imagine them officers playing with MY headphones and saying stuff like, 'Wow, you should listen to these...oh, crap anyone know how to get black coffee out of maple?'
> I may have to drive to London and make sure they're alright before I lose it completely...


 
 Dang... I just LOVE your imagery here, @HenHarrier   Best post I've read today (of course, I haven't read any of my own yet today!!)


----------



## hifizen

sling5s said:


> Pure speculation, but I believe as some already mentioned, that the GH-1 is what the RS1e would have sounded like if they kept the driver flush with the cup and stayed with the 44 and not 50mm driver.
> 
> With the Tape Mod (mine is leather, custom fitted), the GH-1 sounds even better (to my ears and preference).  I like them with Flats too when using SS amp and not tube.


 
  
 Leather, eh?  That's a nice idea, I'd love to see a photo.  Actual tape is, well...  a little ghetto...


----------



## hifizen

sling5s said:


> With ten hours burn in. The GH-1 has already surpassed the RS2e. Its not only much fuller and warmer, but cleaner and smoother.  Less grain. Increased instrument separation and detail, more space and larger soundstage.  It think the GH-1 incorporates the strengths of PS500e (smooth, clean, spacious musical presentation minus the slow, heavy bass) and RS2e (punchy, lively presentation minus the lower treble and upper mid brightness/shoutyness).


 

 Interesting.  I'm going to have to do another comparison...  I agree on the lower treble / upper mid brightness, but throughout my burn-in, the GH1 never quite equalled my RS2e on the detail & soundstage.  But I've put another 20-30 hours on the GH1 since I hast had 'em side by side...
  
 At this point, the bass on my GH1 has leveled right out - no more lump in the bass that I can tell.  I don't know if I'm adjusting or the headphones (or both), but the overall bass level on the GH1 seems to have come down a touch on mine.  Whereas at first it seemed a little too much, I think the bass is better balanced with the midrange now.  The more mileage I get on these GH1, the more I am thinking about selling the RS2e.  I think my mind is made up finally.


----------



## joseph69

Another quick positive impression on the GH-1…I find instruments coming from far distance from the sides
 (out of my head) like I'm listening to a binaural recording at times.


----------



## stacker45

A few Storm Troopers, seemed eager to read my impressions about my GH-1, so, last night, as planned, I fired up my vintage Marantz 2226B, and my Yamaha DVD-S 1800, grabed that beautyful box containing my GH-1, and then nothing...I couldn't bring myself to break that seal...I'm very sorry if I've let some of you down. trust me, I feel terrible!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm just kidding!, you should see your faces...it's priceless. I couldn't help myself...sorry guys! The GH-1's seal is now, officially broken!
  
 For different reasons, I had set the bar pretty high for the GH-1. Well, within the first few seconds of listening to my, ''Best Audiophile (female) Voices Vol 5'' CD, I could tell that the GH-1 are VERY good sounding headphones.
  
 Grado says that the GH-1 sits between the RS2e, and the RS1e, so I thought I'd do a quick comparison with my RS1, wich, by the way, are still in their burn in process.
  
 They have deeper bass than the RS1, the mids are comparable, to the RS1, the GH-1 don't have quite as much treble extension as the RS1, but it's definately not rolled off. The soundstage seems similar to that of the RS1, meaning that it's adequate.
  
 I'd say that after the PS500 (never heard the e version) the GH-1 are probably the most forgiving Grados that I've heard. That's not to say that they'll gloss over everything. They won't make chicken soup, out of chicken poop!
  
 As you know, I'm VERY disapointed with the GH-1 presentation, and finding out that the gimbals are made of plastic, doesn't help either. That being said, and keeping in mind that it's still early in the game for me, and the GH-1, I can say that I am VERY impressed with the GH-1's sound quality.
  
 Joseph, I want to thank you Buddy, your favorable impressions, and the assertiveness with wich you were saying that I would like the GH-1, are the main reasons why I went ahead, and broke that seal, so thank you, Buddy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh!, and I will post this, and my following impressions, in the new GH-1 thread .


----------



## Harry Manback

ArsTechnica did an investigation into "audiophile network cables".  
  
 http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/07/even-vegas-strangers-agree-340-audiophile-cables-make-no-difference/
  
 This is Grado related because they used RS2e headphones for the test.
  
 Pretty sweet for Grado to be selected!


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Joseph, I want to thank you Buddy, your favorable impressions, and the assertiveness with wich you were saying that I would like the GH-1, are the main reasons why I went ahead, and broke that seal, so thank you, Buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Your welcome, and I'm glad your first impression of the GH-1 was positive!


----------



## stacker45

As more positive GH-1 comments keep coming, it's going to be interresting to see if the GH-1 will cannibalize some of the RS2e, and PS500e sales.


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> Another quick positive impression on the GH-1…I find instruments coming from far distance from the sides
> (out of my head) like I'm listening to a binaural recording at times.


 
 I've heard this too. I've also heard this on the Ps500e. I've never heard this from any previous generations so it's only an e driver thing, I guess...
  


stacker45 said:


> A few Storm Troopers,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
  
 Congrats stacker!
  
 haha, I love your jokes on the Gh-1 presentation, spot on brother! The Gh-1 sounds great, but if you're gonna charge $650 for it, it should've had more!
 More what, you say??? More wood! more effort should've gone into the packaging, metal gimbals!? and a nice Grado extension cable would've been nice too!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





stacker45 said:


> As more positive GH-1 comments keep coming, it's going to be interresting to see if the GH-1 will cannibalize some of the RS2e, and PS500e sales.


 
 well Sir, I know more than a couple of (used) Rs2e's and Ps500e's have been sold by their owners.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> I've heard this too. I've also heard this on the Ps500e. I've never heard this from any previous generations so it's only an e driver thing, I guess...
> 
> 
> Congrats stacker!
> ...



Here is the "Gift Presentation Box" that comes with the "Heirloom Edition" of the GH-1, sold for $725 (box and GH-1 combined). You do have to collect the two items yourself (4OurEars stocks the box for $125), but it increases the wood content by more than five times!


----------



## bpcans

ruthieandjohn said:


> Here is the "Gift Presentation Box" that comes with the "Heirloom Edition" of the GH-1, sold for $725 (box and GH-1 combined). You do have to collect the two items yourself (4OurEars stocks the box for $125), but it increases the wood content by more than five times!


John, you've shown a pic of my dream Grail end of my audio road headphones, the Grado PS1K's in a mahogany storage box with the extension cord. I'm putting a fitty in my RS1i pizza box to get started just in case. Thank you sir.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

There has been a party going on for the last several days at the new neighbor's next door.  Smells of delicious grilled meats, sights of beautiful people, and sounds of visceral delight continually drift over the fence and assault my senses.  Unlike many parties, this one had a cost of admission ($650) that was collected months ago, so it is not surprising that it seems particularly fabulous.
  
 I could have been at that party.  I too had gotten the invitation from the neighbor, who had just moved in, inviting me over at a date in the distant future, indicating a $650 fee, and informing me that space was limited.  But I did not know this neighbor... I had not even seen her!   Besides, I already have so many friends that as I rotate among them to invite them to my own parties (or participate in theirs), I always fear that some will forget me in the time that it takes me to get around to them again.  They could easily, but falsely, believe I lost interest in them during my long silence.
  
 Yesterday, I was offered a chance (due to some unforeseen happenstance) to purchase a ticket to the party.  I ignored it.   But again this morning, I heard the revelry, and I processed it with new insight.  Now, the neighbor is known, the carnality is vouched for, and the fun is apparent.  
  
 But it still costs $650, and I still have too many other friends.  
  
 Wonder if that ticket is still available today????


----------



## bpcans

ruthieandjohn said:


> There has been a party going on for the last several days at the new neighbor's next door.  Smells of delicious grilled meats, sights of beautiful people, and sounds of visceral delight continually drift over the fence and assault my senses.  Unlike many parties, this one had a cost of admission ($650) that was collected months ago, so it is not surprising that it seems particularly fabulous.
> 
> I could have been at that party.  I too had gotten the invitation from the neighbor, who had just moved in, inviting me over at a date in the distant future, indicating a $650 fee, and informing me that space was limited.  But I did not know this neighbor... I had not even seen her!   Besides, I already have so many friends that as I rotate among them to invite them to my own parties (or participate in theirs), I always fear that some will forget me in the time that it takes me to get around to them again.  They could easily, but falsely, believe I lost interest in them during my long silence.
> 
> ...


 John, I know from your posts that you've had a pretty difficult run here lately, and I'm jealous and commend your openness and honesty in your ability to share with those of us who greatly appreciate your posts on this thread. My first college age inclination, which I'm 40yrs removed from, concerning your new neighbours party would be to crash it with a pair of Grado hp's around your neck, plugged into some sort of MP3 device, playing some jammin' tunes. Oh, to be young again.


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> I've heard this too. I've also heard this on the Ps500e. I've never heard this from any previous generations so it's only an e driver thing, I guess...
> 
> 
> Congrats stacker!
> ...


 
  
 It's nice to see that you agree with me. Contrary to fanboys, being Grado fans allows us to remain objective in our comments. If I decided to break the seal on my GH-1's box, it's mainly because of Joseph's objective, and informative comments. 
  
 Some people seem ready to accept, and forgive Grado, anything. They also try very hard to find excuses for Grado. My favorite ones are, ''Grados are hand built'', and ''Grado is a small familly buisness''. Both statements are true, but I fail to understand why this would constitute an excuse for anything.
  
 I was expecting more from the GH-1, simply because, for $395, Grado gave us so much, and had done such a great job with their previous special edition Bushmills. Like you've said, we are talking about a $650, ($700 for us Canadians).  
  
 That being said, last night I got an other hour on the GH-1, and they continued to impress me. I like everything about their sound, exept one. I'm aware that I'm nitpicking here, but their soundstage is a bit shallow . To test this, I used Rebecca Pidgeon's ''Spanish Harlem'', and I could easily tell that the maracas didn't seem to come from as far back, as they did with the RS1. I'm no expert, but the fact that the RS1 have deeper earcups, probably has something to do with this. 
  
 1) - PS1000
 2) - GH-1
 3) - RS1
 4) - HP1000
 5) - Bushmills
 6) - GS1000
 7) - SR80e
 8) - SR80i


----------



## maddin

@ kayandjohn:
 well the party is a difficult thing... all the tempting smells and the talk you hear about. All I can say is that I have tried some different headphones and I have also some Gradessandros though not as many as you have friends and I am still coming back to the second one, the SR325i. this seems to be my can and I listen to the others as well. Depending on the ear day, I like what I hear a lot but I always come back. It is somehow relaxing...


----------



## sling5s

hifizen said:


> Leather, eh?  That's a nice idea, I'd love to see a photo.  Actual tape is, well...  a little ghetto...


 
 Grado GH1 Ranked by Sound (to my ears and preference) not looks
  
 Stock Bowl Pads--Good

  
  
 Bowl Pads with Fitted Leather--Better 

  
 TTVJ Flat Pads--Best


----------



## bassboysam

sling5s said:


> Grado GH1 Ranked by Sound (to my ears and preference) not looks
> 
> Stock Bowl Pads--Good
> 
> ...





how do you make the fitted leather pads?


----------



## sling5s

bassboysam said:


> how do you make the fitted leather pads?


 
 When to a craft store (Michaels) and cut the leather to strips and then sowed it myself with needle. 
 I once took it to a shoe repair to have it done but I felt I could do it myself and it actually turned out better.  The leather I purchase matches the pebbled leather of the GH1.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ruthieandjohn said:


> There has been a party going on for the last several days at the new neighbor's next door.  Smells of delicious grilled meats, sights of beautiful people, and sounds of visceral delight continually drift over the fence and assault my senses.  Unlike many parties, this one had a cost of admission ($650) that was collected months ago, so it is not surprising that it seems particularly fabulous.
> 
> I could have been at that party.  I too had gotten the invitation from the neighbor, who had just moved in, inviting me over at a date in the distant future, indicating a $650 fee, and informing me that space was limited.  But I did not know this neighbor... I had not even seen her!   Besides, I already have so many friends that as I rotate among them to invite them to my own parties (or participate in theirs), I always fear that some will forget me in the time that it takes me to get around to them again.  They could easily, but falsely, believe I lost interest in them during my long silence.
> 
> ...


 
 (8 hours later)...
  
 That ticket WAS still available... they had ordered 12, sold 8 as of yesterday, sold 3 today, and I...
  
 Got
  
 The
  
 LAST
  
 ONE!
  
 So... though I fear I will be late to the party, I can at least join it, partaking of the delicious meats I've only been able to smell, the beautiful people that I've only been able to see, and visceral delights that I've only been able to hear through the fence.
  
 Soon they will be with me, as my $650 ticket, shown below, arrives early-to-mid next week!


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> (8 hours later)...
> 
> That ticket WAS still available... they had ordered 12, sold 8 as of yesterday, sold 3 today, and I...
> 
> ...


 
 Congratulations!
 Like I replied in an earlier post…"what are you waiting for"? Can't wait to hear your impressions.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 


>


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> (8 hours later)...
> 
> That ticket WAS still available... they had ordered 12, sold 8 as of yesterday, sold 3 today, and I...
> 
> ...


----------



## Unchi

So, am I the only one who likes GH1 the best with comfy pads(s-cush)?


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> (8 hours later)...
> 
> That ticket WAS still available... they had ordered 12, sold 8 as of yesterday, sold 3 today, and I...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hold on a second John!...I can't count that fast!....Ok now, where was I...Ah yes!...3 x 5 + 4 = 19 + 1 Bushmills = 20 + 1 GH-1, carry the 2 = a sh&t load of Grados. You sir, are a sick man!, and you are also my idol.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 You want some proof!, a few days ago, you posted a pictrue of a bottle of Bushmills, that was used as an headphone stand.
  
 Well today, I went to the liquor store to buy some Bushmills, but sadly, they were all out of headphone stands, no worries though, they have a crate of 12 Bushmills coming in next week.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I can't wait to read your impressions about the GH-1. In my opinion, as far as sound quality is concerned, they have knocked it out of the park with the GH-1, well done Grado!.


----------



## TattooedMac

stacker45 said:


> I was expecting more from the GH-1, simply because, for $395, Grado gave us so much, and had done such a great job with their previous special edition Bushmills. Like you've said, we are talking about a $650, ($700 for us Canadians).


 
  
 And a cool $999 for us Aussies  
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> (8 hours later)...
> 
> That ticket WAS still available... they had ordered 12, sold 8 as of yesterday, sold 3 today, and I...
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Congrats to you Sir. I haven't been around long, but long enough to know that you couldn't hold out for too much longer . .  Your Name is John and you are a Addict . .  Its been 24 hrs since your last fix


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Hold on a second John!...I can't count that fast!....Ok now, where was I...Ah yes!...3 x 5 + 4 = 19 + 1 Bushmills = 20 + 1 GH-1, carry the 2 = a sh&t load of Grados. You sir, are a sick man!, and you are also my idol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

I plan to do one of my (in)famous three-way comparisons of the GH-1, the Bushmills X, and one of the {RS-1, RS1i, RS2i, RS2e... any suggestions which?} This comparison, like the previous ones, rates the three headphones in 1st, 2nd, or 3rd place for 10 acoustic qualities, including sound stage, transparency, bass impact, and the like.

Oh, and now my Grado products will be I think 15:

HP1000 (HP1 version)
HPA-1 amp
PS1000
PS500
GS1000e
RS1i
RS1
RS2i
Rs2e
GH-1
Bushmills X
RA1 amp
SR325e
SR325is
SR325i
SR225i
SR125i
SR80
SR60i
iGrado

1, 2, 3, 4... ...

YIKE! Not 15, but 20!!

Oh, and two (2!) Grado wooden boxes!

Oh, and one 15 foot Grado extension cord and (about) 3 1/4" to 1/8" adaptors.

Oh, and LOTSA pads of various types (flats, S, L, and G).

Oh, and one Bushmills headphone stand (not FROM Grado, but FOR Grado... FROM Bushmills, of course). (...and I just found today that my Bushmills from Russia are now in the US, in New York City!)

Yep, I'm SICK!


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Oh, and one Bushmills headphone stand (not FROM Grado, but FOR Grado... FROM Bushmills, of course). (...and I just found today that my Bushmills from Russia are now in the US, in New York City!)


 
  Oh, so where are they* exactly* in N.Y.C.???


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > Hold on a second John!...I can't count that fast!....Ok now, where was I...Ah yes!...3 x 5 + 4 = 19 + 1 Bushmills = 20 + 1 GH-1, carry the 2 = a sh&t load of Grados. You sir, are a sick man!, and you are also my idol.
> ...


 
  
 Yes, we are sick!, and contrary to my Crohn's, I hope to remain sick for as long as live.
  
 Holy crap!, I think that my surround reciever just got fried, DAMN!, since yesterday, we having severe thunderstorms in the Montréal area. As I was typing this, all of my speakers started to emit this very loud crackling noises. I turned the volume down but the noise level stayed the same, right up untill it defaulted to mute, then it stopped.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 My T.V,  P.V.R, DVD/CD player, and my LD 1+ are all fine, thank goodness. My mind is racing right now. I'm affraid to turn my reciever back on, I wouldn't want to blow  the rest of my stuff.
  
 I'm wondering it^could only be the power bar that got fried, if you guys have any suggestions for me, I'm all ears. I hadn't plan to buy a new surround reciever, but I might have too. I have to make sure that my speakers are ok too.DAMN!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Oh, so where are they* exactly* in N.Y.C.???


 
 You are asking ME???? Here is what the current tracking printout shows:
  
 Destination Country - Tracking Consuming: 2000 ms - Go to official website
  
 2015-07-31 16:32
  
 ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS), Picked up by joseph69, Your item has completed processing by our sort facility in ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) and turned over to joseph69 at 4:32 pm on July 31, 2015, who placed it under his front seat.
  
  
 2015-07-29 16:32
  
 ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS), Processed Through Sort Facility, Your item has been processed through our sort facility in ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) at 4:32 pm on July 29, 2015.
  
  
 2015-07-29 16:32
  
 Origin Post is Preparing Shipment
 Origin Country - Tracking Consuming: 4859 ms - Go to official website


----------



## bpcans

stacker45 said:


> Yes, we are sick!, and contrary to my Crohn's, I hope to remain sick for as long as live.
> 
> Holy crap!, I think that my surround reciever just got fried, DAMN!, since yesterday, we having severe thunderstorms in the Montréal area. As I was typing this, all of my speakers started to emit this very loud crackling noises. I turned the volume down but the noise level stayed the same, right up untill it defaulted to mute, then it stopped.:eek:
> 
> ...


Quick, unplug everything.


----------



## donlin

sling5s said:


> Grado GH1 Ranked by Sound (to my ears and preference) not looks
> 
> Stock Bowl Pads--Good
> 
> ...




Very nice, I like the flats best too!


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> You are asking ME???? Here is what the current tracking printout shows:


 
 Thank, I'll pick them up in the morning for you.


----------



## joseph69

Just relaxing listening to some Jazz with the GH-1's at a nice soft volume…very, very nice!
 Everything so far in the short time (about 18hrs now) about the GH-1 is just fantastic!


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Just relaxing listening to some Jazz with the GH-1's at a nice soft volume…very, very nice!
> Everything so far in the short time (about 18hrs now) about the GH-1 is just fantastic!


joseph, just relaxing and listening to some jazz myself on a beautiful Friday night here in Minnesota. I guess great minds.... You know. Since it was at your encouragement that I put together my present amp headphone setup, MBP > Woo WA6 > RS1i's, and loving it, do you think I should add the GH-1's to the mix or save up for my grail hp's, the familiar to you PS1K's?


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> joseph, just relaxing and listening to some jazz myself on a beautiful Friday night here in Minnesota. I guess great minds.... You know. Since it was at your encouragement that I put together my present amp headphone setup, MBP > Woo WA6 > RS1i's, and loving it, do you think I should add the GH-1's to the mix or save up for my grail hp's, the familiar to you PS1K's?


 
 Good to hear your having a relaxing night listening to an awesome set-up!
 Hard to say right now if you should go for the GH-1 or save up for the PS1K, being you already have the RS1i and I haven't compared the differences between the RS1i/GH-1 so I'm not sure if I'm going to prefer one over the other. But I can say that the GH-1 is VERY impressive right now, and I believe warmer/fuller/more robust sounding than the RS1i which would make them different, not necessarily "better"…just two different flavors which wouldn't hurt to have. But of course I would NEVER steer you away from the PS1K! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I compare the RS1i/GH-1 I'll be sure to post my impressions/differences/opinion. Enjoy!


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Good to hear your having a relaxing night listening to an awesome set-up!
> Hard to say right now if you should go for the GH-1 or save up for the PS1K, being you already have the RS1i and I haven't compared the differences between the RS1i/GH-1 so I'm not sure if I'm going to prefer one over the other. But I can say that the GH-1 is VERY impressive right now, and I believe warmer/fuller/more robust sounding than the RS1i which would make them different, not necessarily "better"…just two different flavors which wouldn't hurt to have. But of course I would NEVER steer you away from the PS1K!   When I compare the RS1i/GH-1 I'll be sure to post my impressions/differences/opinion. Enjoy!


joseph, a good night indeed sir. I upped my jazz cat listening experiage tonight by tracking Mike Stern's "Who Let a The Cats Out" album from 2006, which is very cool indeed. With a new baby in the house  discretionary spending is at a premium. Who woulda thought? The PS1K's will come to me if I'm patient and just let it happen, I'm confident of that. But right now I'm thinking I'd like to get my soon to be 16yr old daughter some 325i's just to let her hear the difference between them and her Beats 2's, which she loves.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> joseph, a good night indeed sir. I upped my jazz cat listening experiage tonight by tracking Mike Stern's "Who Let a The Cats Out" album from 2006, which is very cool indeed. With a new baby in the house  discretionary spending is at a premium. Who woulda thought? The PS1K's will come to me if I'm patient and just let it happen, I'm confident of that. But right now I'm thinking I'd like to get my soon to be 16yr old daughter some 325i's just to let her hear the difference between them and her Beats 2's, which she loves.


 
 Yes, I'm sure the PS1K's will be in your possession on day.
 As for your 16yr old daughter parting with her Beats 2…good luck!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I've tried this with my teenage nieces…it didn't work.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Your 16yr old looks like she's in a professional advertisement for Beats HP's…no kidding!
 You should start the baby with some 60's soon!


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Yes, I'm sure the PS1K's will be in your possession on day.
> As for your 16yr old daughter parting with her Beats 2…good luck!!!
> I've tried this with my teenage nieces…it didn't work.
> Your 16yr old looks like she's in a professional advertisement for Beats HP's…no kidding!
> You should start the baby with some 60's soon!


Thanks joseph. Yes I believe the PS1K's will come to me someday. Save that thought my friend. Thanks for the heads up on trying getting a teenage girl to love some Grado hp's. I'm thinking maybe a new portable turntable with Stevie Wonder's album "A Time To Love" in vinyl because she loves records, and I love her so much. Yeah I know, our kids going backwards.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Thanks joseph. Yes I believe the PS1K's will come to me someday. Save that thought my friend. Thanks for the heads up on trying getting a teenage girl to love some Grado hp's. I'm thinking maybe a new portable turntable with Stevie Wonder's album "A Time To Love" in vinyl because she loves records, and I love her so much. *Yeah I know, our kids going backwards.*


 
 In this day and age thats a *great* thing!


----------



## joseph69

@whirlwind
 What I actually was trying to describe as a "black background" was that the instruments/detail seem to come out of the darkness but are clearly present…if that makes sense?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

bpcans said:


> joseph, a good night indeed sir. I upped my jazz cat listening experiage tonight by tracking Mike Stern's "Who Let a The Cats Out" album from 2006, which is very cool indeed. With a new baby in the house  discretionary spending is at a premium. Who woulda thought? The PS1K's will come to me if I'm patient and just let it happen, I'm confident of that. But right now I'm thinking I'd like to get my soon to be 16yr old daughter some 325i's just to let her hear the difference between them and her Beats 2's, which she loves.


 
 I LOVE pictures of real people wearing real headphones!  The Beats, I certainly recognize, but what kind of headphones are those with the green band?  In any event, thank you!


----------



## bpcans

ruthieandjohn said:


> I LOVE pictures of real people wearing real headphones!  The Beats, I certainly recognize, but what kind of headphones are those with the green band?  In any event, thank you!


Your very welcome sir. My pleasure. Now I've got two beautiful daughters, fifteen years apart in age. God I'm so stupid. Babies don't need hp's because they have the hearing of a wolfhound. Congrats on ordering the GH-1's.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> @whirlwind
> What I actually was trying to describe as a "black background" was that the instruments/detail seem to come out of the darkness but are clearly present…if that makes sense?


 
 Thanks, Joseph.


----------



## HenHarrier

Okay, finally got the Grado GH1s (after a 60 mile round-trip and a whopping customs bill). Now, I have no experience whatsoever of mid or upper tier headphones, nothing to compare these with except in-ears, and have no idea what HD800s or Beyers or Audeze sound like, BUT even with just one hour of listening, straight out of the box, in the middle of an already hectic afternoon - it's like going from a 32" CRT to my first 48" flatscreen (now THAT was a good day), like the first time I could get a decent (albeit second-hand) car after a series of old bangers, like the first time I heard The Cure's 'Forest' on a Naim pre/power amp combo, and I've said 'Wow' several times, and I've had goosebumps, and I feel a bit like crying. I genuinely can't imagine what percentage of 'extra' I'd get by paying £500 more or even £1000 more, but it must be tiny, tiny 'improvements'. Yes, maybe new toy syndrome has hit, maybe I'm just so shocked at finding out how much bass I've been missing for years, or how sweet the vocals on old track really can sound, but I'm totally happy and I just don't care about the money I just spent, the rubbish packaging Grado put these headphones in, the plastic gimbals, the slightly prickly pads - these are just so, so good. Happy, moi? Hell, yes...An audiophile? Almost certainly not, but I know what I like, and I love these!


----------



## jaywillin

time for some tunes and the ms2i


----------



## joseph69

henharrier said:


> An audiophile? Almost certainly not,* but I know what I like*, and I love these!


 
 Congratulations!
 The GH-1'a are a very fine HP so far (about 24hrs burn-in)
 And all that matters is* you *know what *you* like!


----------



## jimr101

Fresh ground and grados in the morning. Thank you Jay enjoyed the tuff love with my coffee. Speaking of kids coming around. My granddaughter just sent me a music selection she wanted me to hear "behind blue eyes"It wasn't performed by the Who but that was it!


----------



## stacker45

Well, after the thunderstorm ended, I fired my Yamaha RX-V 2220 back on, and I can officially say that the amp section is dead. non of my speakers work, and I mean, not even a faint background noise, I have no sound at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I bought it in Yamy in 2002, so it's been obsolete for a while. The timing couldn't be worst though. Having just bought my GH-1, I certainly hadn't planed on buying a new surround reciever.
  
 On a more positive note. My vintage Marantz 2226B, hasn't been damaged by the storm, so I was able to get one more hour with my GH-1. In my opinion, Grado has achieved a near perfect balance with the GH-1, meaning that neither the bass, mids of highs stand out above the others.
  
 I have found that I have a very hard time taking off the GH-1. I think that their softer treble, and forgiving nature, is probably the reason why. Anyway, it's all good.


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> Well, after the thunderstorm ended, I fired my Yamaha RX-V 2220 back on, and I can officially say that the amp section is dead. non of my speakers work, and I mean, not even a faint background noise, I have no sound at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 i can't get one atm, but i suspect a few will hit the used market a little down the road, and not cost more then than the do now ! lol


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> i can't get one atm, but i suspect a few will hit the used market a little down the road, and not cost more then than the do now ! lol


 
  
 I don't know, if the HP1000, and the Bushmills are any indication of the money that special edition Grado products can bring, they might end up costing more than they did new.
  
  I still think that the GH-1's presentation is an EPIC FAIL, however, they do sound very good, and judging from my pair, the headphones themselves seem to be well put together.


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> I don't know, if the HP1000, and the Bushmills are any indication of the money that special edition Grado products can bring, they might end up costing more than they did new.
> 
> I still think that the GH-1's presentation is an EPIC FAIL, however, they do sound very good, and judging from my pair, the headphones themselves seem to be well put together.


 
 i agree, it does seem that there should have been special packaging, maybe they want you to buy their wooden box


----------



## Zuqi

.


----------



## sling5s

henharrier said:


> Okay, finally got the Grado GH1s (after a 60 mile round-trip and a whopping customs bill). Now, I have no experience whatsoever of mid or upper tier headphones, nothing to compare these with except in-ears, and have no idea what HD800s or Beyers or Audeze sound like, BUT even with just one hour of listening, straight out of the box, in the middle of an already hectic afternoon - it's like going from a 32" CRT to my first 48" flatscreen (now THAT was a good day), like the first time I could get a decent (albeit second-hand) car after a series of old bangers, like the first time I heard The Cure's 'Forest' on a Naim pre/power amp combo, and I've said 'Wow' several times, and I've had goosebumps, and I feel a bit like crying. I genuinely can't imagine what percentage of 'extra' I'd get by paying £500 more or even £1000 more, but it must be tiny, tiny 'improvements'. Yes, maybe new toy syndrome has hit, maybe I'm just so shocked at finding out how much bass I've been missing for years, or how sweet the vocals on old track really can sound, but I'm totally happy and I just don't care about the money I just spent, the rubbish packaging Grado put these headphones in, the plastic gimbals, the slightly prickly pads - these are just so, so good. Happy, moi? Hell, yes...An audiophile? Almost certainly not, but I know what I like, and I love these!


 

 Congrats. Yup...I know that excitement. You are hooked for good.


----------



## sling5s

So is mine the only GH1 that is not flush but slightly recessed below the cup. Shout I be concerned.
 Does or will it affect the sound?


----------



## GreenBow

stacker45 said:


> Well, after the thunderstorm ended, I fired my Yamaha RX-V 2220 back on, and I can officially say that the amp section is dead. non of my speakers work, and I mean, not even a faint background noise, I have no sound at all.


 
 When I did my undergraduate degree, which was Dual Honours, half of it was electronics. One of my lecturers once said to me. First thing to do if something breaks down, is take the cover off and look for anything obvious. Also something to look for is, there is often a fuse on the motherboard - that's my own tip. (Then after that I suppose you could ask a shop to look at it.)


----------



## sling5s

Honestly I think Grado finally listened and hence the "e" series and GH1 (minus RS1e).  Maybe it's John Grado's son, Jonathan. Maybe he read the forum threads and people's cry for more bass and mods (like punching holes in the back of the driver) being done to increase the bass, or tape modding and tube amps to tame the treble. Not to mention Rhydon and Custom Magnum drivers and his attempt to offer a more balanced Joseph Grado sound (which are now Turbulent X-Drivers). Last not least, most recently the Senn/Grado mods of those placing Sennheiser drivers in custom Grado cups. 
  
 I finally feel like Grado got it right. The GH1 embodies the magic and "balance" that the Vintage (A) RS1 possessed. I hope Grado listens again and gets the RS1e right. Wouldn't it be great to have the GH1 driver or an "e series" driver that is even more refined in a deeper RS1 cup?


----------



## HenHarrier

sling5s said:


> So is mine the only GH1 that is not flush but slightly recessed below the cup.


 
 Mine are certainly flush with the cup - you could lay a ruler across the wood and not see any daylight between it and the driver
 I'm afraid I have no idea whether that would impact the sound though?


----------



## HenHarrier

sling5s said:


> Congrats. Yup...I know that excitement. You are hooked for good.


 
 I think I probably am  - and happy to be so!...


----------



## Wildcatsare1

bpcans said:


> Your very welcome sir. My pleasure. Now I've got two beautiful daughters, fifteen years apart in age. God I'm so stupid. Babies don't need hp's because they have the hearing of a wolfhound. Congrats on ordering the GH-1's.




Mine are 10 years apart and every once in a while my Wife hints about having another, not sure I still have the energy, my 14 year old is driving me nuts. Though I think I may have made her a jazz lover on our long vacation drives!


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> i agree, it does seem that there should have been special packaging, maybe they want you to buy their wooden box


 
  
 Take away that little piece of paper Inside the box, and the hype that Grado has created around the GH-1, and what do you have?, you have a pair of headphones that's not only packaged like any other Grado model, but also looks pretty much like a regular pair of RS2e.
  
 Of course, sound quality is the most important thing, and the GH-1 do sound very good, but a nicer box, and/or, an extension cable, or even a carrying bag would've been nice. I'm not going to kiss John Grado on the mouth because he produced a good sounding, $700 pair of headphones.
  
 To be fair though, I do think that the GH-1 sound like a $700+, pair of headphones.


----------



## hifizen

sling5s said:


> Grado GH1 Ranked by Sound (to my ears and preference) not looks
> 
> Stock Bowl Pads--Good
> 
> ...


 
  


sling5s said:


> When to a craft store (Michaels) and cut the leather to strips and then sowed it myself with needle.
> I once took it to a shoe repair to have it done but I felt I could do it myself and it actually turned out better.  The leather I purchase matches the pebbled leather of the GH1.


 
  
 Thanks Sling!
  
 Those look great!  I'll have to get to a craft store this weekend and whip up a set of my own.  How did you size them to get a snug but not too-tight fit?  I'm sure I could figure it out, just wondering if you had any special technique or tips.
  
 I've had a pair of TTVJ flats sitting here since last week - will have to try them out at last.


----------



## hifizen

henharrier said:


> Okay, finally got the Grado GH1s (after a 60 mile round-trip and a whopping customs bill). Now, I have no experience whatsoever of mid or upper tier headphones, nothing to compare these with except in-ears, and have no idea what HD800s or Beyers or Audeze sound like, BUT even with just one hour of listening, straight out of the box, in the middle of an already hectic afternoon - it's like going from a 32" CRT to my first 48" flatscreen (now THAT was a good day), like the first time I could get a decent (albeit second-hand) car after a series of old bangers, like the first time I heard The Cure's 'Forest' on a Naim pre/power amp combo, and I've said 'Wow' several times, and I've had goosebumps, and I feel a bit like crying. I genuinely can't imagine what percentage of 'extra' I'd get by paying £500 more or even £1000 more, but it must be tiny, tiny 'improvements'. Yes, maybe new toy syndrome has hit, maybe I'm just so shocked at finding out how much bass I've been missing for years, or how sweet the vocals on old track really can sound, but I'm totally happy and I just don't care about the money I just spent, the rubbish packaging Grado put these headphones in, the plastic gimbals, the slightly prickly pads - these are just so, so good. Happy, moi? Hell, yes...An audiophile? Almost certainly not, but I know what I like, and I love these!


 

 Congrats on the new 'phones - glad you're enjoying the experience of having your sonic windows cleaned and treated with some of Grado's best anti-reflective coating!  Trust me, you're not missing anything vs. the HD800 and Audeze, etc.  They are various shades of 'different', but better ... no, I don't think so.
  
 Your ear pads should soften and become comfortable as you wear them more.  I stretched the headband pretty much straight away - they come pretty tight from the factory, clamping (crushing?) your ears down flat - ow!


----------



## eclein

GH-1 is new? Is hard to find? Where are folks finding them?? I was serious a ways back when I wrote whats a GH-1??....LOL


----------



## donlin

stacker45 said:


> Take away that little piece of paper Inside the box, and the hype that Grado has created around the GH-1, and what do you have?, you have a pair of headphones that's not only packaged like any other Grado model, but also looks pretty much like a regular pair of RS2e.
> 
> Of course, sound quality is the most important thing, and the GH-1 do sound very good, but a nicer box, and/or, an extension cable, or even a carrying bag would've been nice. I'm not going to kiss John Grado on the mouth because he produced a good sounding, $700 pair of headphones.
> 
> To be fair though, I do think that the GH-1 sound like a $700+, pair of headphones.




Packaging aside, to be able to get a pair of headphones that sound and look this good feels like a steal to me. Much more fun to listen to than many $1000.00 plus phones.


----------



## stacker45

sling5s said:


> Honestly I think Grado finally listened and hence the "e" series and GH1 (minus RS1e).  Maybe it's John Grado's son, Jonathan. Maybe he read the forum threads and people's cry for more bass and mods (like punching holes in the back of the driver) being done to increase the bass, or tape modding and tube amps to tame the treble. Not to mention Rhydon and Custom Magnum drivers and his attempt to offer a more balanced Joseph Grado sound (which are now Turbulent X-Drivers). Last not least, most recently the Senn/Grado mods of those placing Sennheiser drivers in custom Grado cups.
> 
> I finally feel like Grado got it right. The GH1 embodies the magic and "balance" that the Vintage (A) RS1 possessed. I hope Grado listens again and gets the RS1e right. Wouldn't it be great to have the GH1 driver or an "e series" driver that is even more refined in a deeper RS1 cup?


 
  
 I plugged my Yamy back up, turned it on, and it worked fine for about a minute then it started to make that loud crackling sound again, so I don't think that it's a fuse.
  
 Tomorrow I'll pop the Hood, and have a look see. If I don't see anything obvious, I'll buy a new one. I mean, 13 years for a surround reciever makes it a dinosaur.
  
 I had paid about $1600 for my Yamaha 2200 back in 2002, and this time I won't spend more than $1000, on a new one. These things change so fast, that by the time you're done hooking things up, they're already obsolete! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 I just checked out the new Yamys, and I don't see how I'd ba able to hook up my two headphone amps, even the pricy ones don't have analog pass through. My old one has 4 or 5 of them.
  
 I plan on buying another vintage Marantz to feed my turntable, my reel to reel, and my headphone amps. I just love the lusheous, tubey sound of those mid 70s machines. They look very nice, and you can get a
 mint one, for about $100 to $200.
  
  


donlin said:


> Packaging aside, to be able to get a pair of headphones that sound and look this good feels like a steal to me. Much more fun to listen to than many $1000.00 plus phones.


 
  
 I think that they look like the RS2e. Grados woodies have had that look for about 20 years, so I was expecting something a little different. You know, like their previous special edition model.
  
 Oh!, and In my opinion, the Bushmills were a steal, not the GH-1.


----------



## bpcans

wildcatsare1 said:


> Mine are 10 years apart and every once in a while my Wife hints about having another, not sure I still have the energy, my 14 year old is driving me nuts. Though I think I may have made her a jazz lover on our long vacation drives!


That's so cool Wildcat. My 15yr old daughter loves "The Genius", Ray Charles. Don't be fooled by the Mrs. my friend. Women's be tricky!


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Well, after the thunderstorm ended, I fired my Yamaha RX-V 2220 back on, and I can officially say that the amp section is dead.
> On a more positive note. My vintage Marantz 2226B, hasn't been damaged by the storm, so I was able to get one more hour with my GH-1.* In my opinion, Grado has achieved a near perfect balance with the GH-1, meaning that neither the bass, mids of highs stand out above the others.*
> *I have found that I have a very hard time taking off the GH-1. *


 
 Bitter sweet…sorry about your Yamaha, glad your Marantz is good!
 I agree with what your saying here so far. Very nicely balanced and I haven't listened to any other Grado since I received the GH-1…I'm also burning them in though, but at the same time enjoying them very much!
  


sling5s said:


> I finally feel like Grado got it right. The GH1 embodies the magic and "balance" that the Vintage (A) RS1 possessed. I hope Grado listens again and gets the RS1e right. Wouldn't it be great to have the GH1 driver or an "e series" driver that is even more refined in a deeper RS1 cup?


 
 Just my opinion, I still think the GH-1 is what the RS1e was supposed to sound like, and after Grado read all the negative posts, they redeemed themselves/RS1e with the GH-1…regardless of the cup depth. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


hifizen said:


> Trust me, you're not missing anything vs. the HD800 and Audeze, etc.  They are various shades of 'different', but better ... no, I don't think so.


 
 +1
 I couldn't agree more!
   
 Quote:


eclein said:


> GH-1 is new? Is hard to find? Where are folks finding them?? I was serious a ways back when I wrote whats a GH-1??....LOL


 
 Yes the GH-1 is Grados latest "Limited Edition" (click here)


----------



## donlin

stacker45 said:


> I think that they look like the RS2e. Grados woodies have had that look for about 20 years, so I was expecting something a little different. You know, like their previous special edition model.
> 
> Oh!, and In my opinion, the Bushmills were a steal, not the GH-1.




There are some subtle differences from the look of the past 20 years that really set them apart visually. Of course the different wood type, the less glossy, raw wood finish and the small reveal around the outer edge of the cup which really gives it a crisp outline compared to the typical chamfered edge. May not mean much to others but for me a nice upgrade aesthetically.


----------



## DrawTheLine87

Am I the only one that wishes they'd bring back the buttoned look? I'd love the look of the RS1e, with buttons, that sounded like an RS1i. That's my dream headphone.


----------



## hifizen

Up way past bedtime - but listening during the quiet, calm hours of the night can be really special ...  don't know if it's heightened hearing acuity or just less background noise or what, but now I have to tear myself away from the GH1s and get some sleep!  Mingus never sounded so good.


----------



## wormsdriver

drawtheline87 said:


> Am I the only one that wishes they'd bring back the buttoned look? I'd love the look of the RS1e, with buttons, that sounded like an RS1i. That's my dream headphone.


 
 That would be nice!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## RivalDealer

Sunday morning, fresh coffee and Getz/Gilberto  this won't last long before the kids find me.
  
  
 Quote:


wildcatsare1 said:


> Mine are 10 years apart and every once in a while my Wife hints about having another, not sure I still have the energy, my 14 year old is driving me nuts. Though I think I may have made her a jazz lover on our long vacation drives!


 
 Same boat here, 10yrs between two of ours and you certainly feel it, the older you are the harder it is.
  
  


henharrier said:


> Okay, finally got the Grado GH1s (after a 60 mile round-trip and a whopping customs bill). Now, I have no experience whatsoever of mid or upper tier headphones, nothing to compare these with except in-ears, and have no idea what HD800s or Beyers or Audeze sound like, BUT even with just one hour of listening, straight out of the box, in the middle of an already hectic afternoon - it's like going from a 32" CRT to my first 48" flatscreen (now THAT was a good day), like the first time I could get a decent (albeit second-hand) car after a series of old bangers, like the first time I heard The Cure's 'Forest' on a Naim pre/power amp combo, and I've said 'Wow' several times, and I've had goosebumps, and I feel a bit like crying. I genuinely can't imagine what percentage of 'extra' I'd get by paying £500 more or even £1000 more, but it must be tiny, tiny 'improvements'. Yes, maybe new toy syndrome has hit, maybe I'm just so shocked at finding out how much bass I've been missing for years, or how sweet the vocals on old track really can sound, but I'm totally happy and I just don't care about the money I just spent, the rubbish packaging Grado put these headphones in, the plastic gimbals, the slightly prickly pads - these are just so, so good. Happy, moi? Hell, yes...An audiophile? Almost certainly not, but I know what I like, and I love these!


 
 I was so tempted to import a pair too, glad it worked out for you 
  
 Nothing beats that feeling when you get a significant improvement does it? I recently bought a Chord Hugo and it was a good deal better than expected it to be and made me forget about the price tag.
  
  
  
 As far as fancy boxes goes, you only end up paying for it anyway.
 I would sooner they just shipped them in a cheapo cardboard box like they use now so I can put it up in the attic never to be seen again unless I need it.
  
 If you want a wooden grado box though, you can get them here: http://www.4ourears.net/4OurEars_exclusive_headphone_storage_box_p/4e-boxstnd.htm


----------



## whirlwind

Good Sunday morning to all of you "Gradoheads"
  
 Having a fresh cup of McCafe bold and dark french roast and watching  JB at Red Rocks on bluray.


----------



## bpcans

^^^ whirlwind, excellent choice my friend. I'm thinking about making it a JB Sunday morning for myself.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Good Sunday Morning Gents!!!

Rocking with a little older album, Klempner's live recording with the Concertgebouw of Mahler's 2nd "Resurection" (though it's not at Red Rocks, my favorite venue for the Greatful Dead).

Yes, bpcans our Better Halves can be sly, though Maryna just turned 39 and beginning to feel her limitations, I know I am!!!

RivalDealer, 10 years too (take note Joeseph), it's like raising two (Joeseph) only children!


----------



## hardbop

hifizen said:


> Up way past bedtime - but listening during the quiet, calm hours of the night can be really special ...  don't know if it's heightened hearing acuity or just less background noise or what, but now I have to tear myself away from the GH1s and get some sleep!  Mingus never sounded so good.


 
 This was me last night, too. Fell asleep for a moment and woke up listening to Blues and Root and couldn't stop for another couple hours.
  
 The GH1 is a sweet, sweet headphone.


----------



## stacker45

donlin said:


> There are some subtle differences from the look of the past 20 years that really set them apart visually. Of course the different wood type, the less glossy, raw wood finish and the small reveal around the outer edge of the cup which really gives it a crisp outline compared to the typical chamfered edge. May not mean much to others but for me a nice upgrade aesthetically.


 
  
 The GH-1 don't look exactly like the vintage models, but the general desing is pretty much the same, I think that you'll agree with me that compared to the GH-1, the Bushmills look a lot different from other Grados.
  
 I recently bought a pair of brand new classic RS1. Not only are they flawless, but with that dark semi-gloss wood and their center button, they have nothing to envy to the GH-1.


----------



## DarthFader

whirlwind said:


> Good Sunday morning to all of you "Gradoheads"
> 
> Having a fresh cup of McCafe bold and dark french roast and watching  JB at Red Rocks on bluray.


 
 Good morning!! A cup of light roast, direct-trade coffee from Kenya in my cup this morning (in addition to being a Gradohead, I am also a coffee addict..) Cheers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


wildcatsare1 said:


> Good Sunday Morning Gents!!!
> 
> Rocking with a little older album, Klempner's live recording with the Concertgebouw of Mahler's 2nd "Resurection" (though it's not at Red Rocks, my favorite venue for the Greatful Dead).


 
 Good morning good sir!! Excellent choice on the music. You know, every time I start to write Mahler off as a little too over-the-top, I go have a listen to one of his works and I just get lost in the music. Those old school purist Baroque lovers can hate all they want, Mahler composed some great works.


----------



## stacker45

rivaldealer said:


> Same boat here, 10yrs between two of ours and you certainly feel it, the older you are the harder it is.
> 
> 
> I was so tempted to import a pair too, glad it worked out for you
> ...


 
  
 A box doesn't have to be made of wood, to look nice. My Sennheiser HD-600 came in a box made of ridgid cardboard, covered with some kind of black fabric.
  
 As far as having to pay for the box, and putting it in the attic. My Grado Bushmills sold fo $395, to me, they sound like a $500-$600 pair of headphones, and they had a VERY nice presentation, so nice in fact, that mine are proudly displayed in their original box, in my den's bookcase...now, ask me where I keep my GH-1's box.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 In my opinion, sound quality aside, the GH-1 is not living to the hype that Grado had created around them. To me, they are simply a pair of good sounding Grado headphones, period.
  
 In my opinion, a special edition product should have a certain WOW! factor. The GH-1 looks like any other wooden Grados. I'm sure that if they would've came out last year, with ''RS2e'' stamped on their earcups, they wouldn't have raise a single eyebrow.


----------



## DrawTheLine87

wormsdriver said:


>



I'm concerned how much these may cost me...


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> RivalDealer, 10 years too (take note Joeseph), it's like raising two (Joeseph) only children!


----------



## bpcans

wildcatsare1 said:


> Good Sunday Morning Gents!!!
> 
> Rocking with a little older album, Klempner's live recording with the Concertgebouw of Mahler's 2nd "Resurection" (though it's not at Red Rocks, my favorite venue for the Greatful Dead).
> 
> ...


Wildcat, I love Mahler's 2nd, even though my lovely 39yr old partner doesn't know the difference between his 2nd and his 5th. I'm lucky because she's keeping this almost 60yr old on his toes.


----------



## XLR8

drawtheline87 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




To the Grado fan the wallet always cries foul....  
Congratutz to all new GH1 owners.. 

To me it sounds Grado did good on the rs1e with these gh1's sound wise. I patiently await kayandjohns wooly mammoth review between rs2i, rs2e, bushmills and gh1 with both a qualitative and quantitative analysis.


----------



## Neng Neng

Hello everyone,
  
 My name in Neng Neng. I just joined today. I am Thai. So I am sorry for my writing english.
 I found this forum today and I love it.
 So I just got Grado Gh 1 and would like to share the pics.
 P.S. sorry the pics did not show up.
  
 data:<;base64,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****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data:<;base64,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****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****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data:<;base64,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:<;base64,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****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data:<;base64,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****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


----------



## ruthieandjohn

neng neng said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name in Neng Neng. I just joined today. I am Thai. So I am sorry for my writing english.
> I found this forum today and I love it.
> ...



Welcome, Neng Neng! Grados are GREAT, and so are their owners. I'm so glad you enjoy the GH-1: I wasn't going to order one originally (I already have 19 Grados!) but I caved in yesterday and ordered a pair, based on ALL the great reviews here of them.


----------



## Neng Neng

Thanks kayandjohn...
 Wow... you've got 19 Grados...That's cool.


----------



## hardbop

Welcome, Neng Neng, to the Grado Fan Club and to Head-fi!


----------



## TattooedMac

Looks like there was only 1000 GH-1's made. It's a elite club.  NewYork Post on Grado


----------



## whirlwind

neng neng said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name in Neng Neng. I just joined today. I am Thai. So I am sorry for my writing english.
> I found this forum today and I love it.
> ...


 
 Welcome .
  
 I love your avatar.
  
 Great bunch of guys here in the Grado thread....enjoy your stay.


----------



## XLR8

tattooedmac said:


> Looks like there was only 1000 GH-1's made. It's a elite club.  NewYork Post on Grado


 

 I still think those 1000 should have got a serial no. imprinted on them.






 
  
 Welcome Neng Neng... Planet of the Apes


----------



## TattooedMac

neng neng said:


> Thanks kayandjohn...
> Wow... you've got 19 Grados...That's cool.


 
  
 And there will soon be 20 Grado's . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Welcome Neng Neng


xlr8 said:


> I still think those 1000 should have got a serial no. imprinted on them.


 
  
 Yes very true. Special Edition to me is #1 = Serial Number . . . Then the way it is packaged. I'm sorry, but I really think they could have done better with their packaging of this HP . . . Sure you pay for the Maple and Grado sound, but this is a SPECIAL Edition. These HP's are collectors edition and should therefore reflect that IMHO, considering what you got with the Bushmills.


----------



## jimr101

It's now brews and tune in the afternoon. I enjoyed the McCafe and Bonamassa this morning whirlwind. Now that I've dialed the sound in to the point of giving me goose bump to my subjective preferences of the 70's sound that begot the Grado sound. I now seem to be engulfed by an equaly addictive need to watch the music being performed. The grado sound is so perceptive that it gives me intense pleasure to WATCH whitch artist is playing what note. I am so looking foward to extreme quality 4k or whatever the latest format video with top shelf sound. Would it be called simbiance if it was vision to sound.


----------



## wormsdriver

So can any of you other GH-1 owners tell what the number inside your cups says?
Mine says 10R on the right side and 10L for the left side.
Just wondering if everybody has different numbers on theirs?


----------



## jimr101

If I were a paranoid conspiracy freak. I would say that they spy on you so that they can macht your headphones to your shoe size. 10 right and 10 left.


----------



## wormsdriver

jimr101 said:


> If I were a paranoid conspiracy freak. I would say that they spy on you so that they can macht your headphones to your shoe size. 10 right and 10 left.




Haha. If that were the case, mine would be 14R and 14L!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Positive Feedback, just did a very positive mini-review of the GH-1s!


----------



## hardbop

Mine appears to have 18L in blue ink on the left side. Right side is behind the cable and harder to make out.


----------



## joseph69

wildcatsare1 said:


> Positive Feedback, just did a very positive mini-review of the GH-1s!


 
 Where?


----------



## sling5s

wildcatsare1 said:


> Positive Feedback, just did a very positive mini-review of the GH-1s!


 
 http://positive-feedback.com/reviews/hardware-reviews/mini-review-of-grado-limited-edition-gh1-heritage-headphones/


----------



## stacker45

Quote: 





whirlwind said:


> Welcome .
> 
> I love your avatar.
> 
> Great bunch of guys here in the Grado thread....enjoy your stay.


 
  
 ''great bunch of guys'', Oh please!, speak for yourself, hey, whirlwind, what's next, we all hold hands in a circle, and sing Kumbaya? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


neng neng said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name in Neng Neng. I just joined today. I am Thai. So I am sorry for my writing english.
> I found this forum today and I love it.
> ...


 
  
 So you got a pair of GH-1, well La Di Da!
  
 Listen newbie, your name is Neng, you don't have to spell it twice, we get it, we're not retards OK!, once is enough!
  
 Oh yeah!, you should learn how to post pics first, and then tell us about it, and remember, the search button is your friend, capiche! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


tattooedmac said:


> And there will soon be 20 Grado's . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Do not get me started on the GH-1's packaging!, I can only take so much medication in one day.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


wormsdriver said:


> So can any of you other GH-1 owners tell what the number inside your cups says?
> Mine says 10R on the right side and 10L for the left side.
> Just wondering if everybody has different numbers on theirs?


 
  
 I just looked under my right earpad, and I didn't see any writing on my earcups.
  
 By the way worms, I'm relying on my memory here, but I'd say that if the GH-1 don't have as much bass as the PS500, they must be very close. The main reason why I didn't keep the PS500, is because I thought that the bass was ''leaking'' in the mids, and made women's voices sound a bit manly.
  
 The GH-1, make my female voices recordings sound nice and rich, but never chesty, I also think that the treble isn't as bright as my RS1, but brighter than the PS500s.
  
  
 Oh,I almost forgot, Whirlwind knows me, so he probably knew I was kidding before, but to Nang Nang, and TattoedMac, I hope I didn't upset you too much, I was just playing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The truth is that, I'm a nice guy, in fact, I'm a great guy, I'm sure some of the other nice guys, will confirm this.


----------



## hardbop

The numbers are written inside the GH1 cup.
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 ...ya jerk.


----------



## rovopio

it has serial number? great.


----------



## joseph69

sling5s said:


> http://positive-feedback.com/reviews/hardware-reviews/mini-review-of-grado-limited-edition-gh1-heritage-headphones/


 
 Thank you.
  


stacker45 said:


> ''great bunch of guys'', Oh please!, speak for yourself, hey, whirlwind, what's next, we all hold hands in a circle, and sing Kumbaya?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 None of us even know this guy!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Who the hell are you, you wacko???


----------



## joseph69

sling5s said:


> http://positive-feedback.com/reviews/hardware-reviews/mini-review-of-grado-limited-edition-gh1-heritage-headphones/


 
 I wonder why this review says this:
  
*Grado GH1 Headphones Price:  MSRP $595*
  
 I paid $650.00U.S.
 Didn't everyone in the U.S pay this price for the GH-1???


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Neng Neng, welcome to the show that never ends!!!

Worms, I really think the xxL and xxR are matched drivers left and right, though I could be mistaken.......

Oh, Neng Neng, Stacker45 is French Canadian, every once in awhile his attendants loose track of him, he goes awhile without his Happy Meds, we just nod and smile (you don't want to set him off)!!!!!


----------



## XLR8

joseph69 said:


> sling5s said:
> 
> 
> > http://positive-feedback.com/reviews/hardware-reviews/mini-review-of-grado-limited-edition-gh1-heritage-headphones/
> ...


 

 The headphones are $595 the packaging is $55 extra...


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> The headphones are $595 the packaging is $55 extra...


 
 I would really like to know why this review says the MSRP is $595.00…misprint?


----------



## XLR8

Look what arrived...........?
 Woooooot.........


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> None of us even know this guy!!!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Look who's talking!.
  
 Oh! while I have you here. Mrs.Mitchell is out of the hospital, and she's not going to press charges. You're lucky that her hip wasn't broken, because at 83, bones take a long time to heel. Pushing her because Fifi peed on you lawn. She hit that garage door pretty hard, good thing her wheelchair wasn't damaged.
  
 Alright cousin, my GH-1 are calling me. Yes, I still hear the voices.


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> Look what arrived for me
> Woooooot.........


 
 Nice!


stacker45 said:


> Look who's talking!.
> Oh! while I have you here. Mrs.Mitchell is out of the hospital, and she's not going to press charges. You're lucky that her hip wasn't broken, because at 83, bones take a long time to heel. Pushing her because Fifi peed on you lawn. She hit that garage door pretty hard, good thing her wheelchair wasn't damaged.
> Alright cousin, my GH-1 are calling me. Yes, I still hear the voices.


 
 +1000


----------



## XLR8

Grado fan Richter Scale at the moment-------------?? of the charts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Enjoy the eye candy


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> Grado fan Richter Scale at the moment-------------?? of the charts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Once again, very nice!
 Where did you get the gimbals, I might be interested in purchasing them for the GH-1's?
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## XLR8

joseph69 said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > Grado fan Richter Scale at the moment-------------?? of the charts
> ...


 
  
 Check your PM.
  
 Have to say the plastic gimbals are poor for long listening sessions. Shame on Grado for offering the plastic ones on a $650 set of gorgeous cans.
 These ones cream da plastic for all it's worth and no fatigue on top half of ear after long hour(sss) of listening..


----------



## bpcans

xlr8 said:


> Look what arrived for me
> Woooooot.........


Just beautiful XLR8. Those would look great on my RS1's. Where did you get them if I may ask?


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> Check your PM.
> 
> Have to say the plastic gimbals are poor for long listening sessions. Shame on Grado for offering the plastic ones on a $650 set of gorgeous cans.
> These ones cream da plastic for all it's worth and no fatigue on top half of ear after long hour(sss) of listening..


 
 Thank you for the info, going to check now.
 Thanks again!


----------



## hifizen

xlr8 said:


> Look what arrived...........?
> Woooooot.........


 
  
 Whoa...  where did THOSE come from!?!  They're just the thing to upgrade these GH1s to the metal gimbal they should have come with!


----------



## HenHarrier

tattooedmac said:


> Looks like there was only 1000 GH-1's made. It's a elite club.  NewYork Post on Grado


 
  
 1000? I've never been in an elite anything before...the 'GH1 owners club' - it has a certain ring to it


----------



## whirlwind

wildcatsare1 said:


> Neng Neng, welcome to the show that never ends!!!
> 
> Worms, I really think the xxL and xxR are matched drivers left and right, though I could be mistaken.......
> 
> Oh, Neng Neng, Stacker45 is French Canadian, every once in awhile his attendants loose track of him, he goes awhile without his Happy Meds, we just nod and smile (you don't want to set him off)!!!!!


----------



## whirlwind

xlr8 said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > xlr8 said:
> ...


 
 I have to agree with you....for the price of those GH-1....putting a plastic gimbal on them seems a tad cheap to me....but as long as they sound good....but still, just sayin'


----------



## XLR8

Morning/Evening everyone.. 
  
  


hifizen said:


> Whoa...  where did THOSE come from!?!  They're just the thing to upgrade these GH1s to the metal gimbal they should have come with!


 
 From a galaxy far far away.... (that's for you stacker45 heheheheh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
 Check your PM hifizen.. 
  
  
 I was perusing this thread overnight and discovered something very interesting courtesy of parbaked post in 2013.
 Grado was to release a RS3 headphone based on the cup size of the original SR100/200/300/60/80/125/225 in 1995..




  
 I wonder how this would have sound being made out of wood in a smaller cup size.Fascinating nevertheless...


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> I was perusing this thread overnight and discovered something very interesting courtesy of parbaked post in 2013.
> Grado was to release a RS3 headphone based on the cup size of the original SR100/200/300/60/80/125/225 in 1995..
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Someone once tried to sell an RS3 prototype with the headband signed by either Joseph/John Grado on the forum sometime ago…so I thought it was a scam and contacted Grado and they confirmed the RS3 was a prototype and was authentic and was given to this person as a gift from Grado…and they weren't too happy about the person trying to sell them…at all. Right after the person found this out (from me) I've never seen the RS3 posted again on the forum.


----------



## Zuqi

Finally, I received the GH1.
  
 First impression, the GH1 sounds more similar to the PS500e than to the RS2e, the overall character of the sound is slightly on the bassy side of neutral, the sound is quite refined and cohesive, just like every other classic headphones.
 Although the sound is not my cup of tea unfortunately, but I gotta say the GH1 is a keeper for many.


----------



## Arty McGhee

xlr8 said:


> Look what arrived...........?
> Woooooot.........


 
 i believe these came from the same ebay seller
 how is the fit, i had to bend min a little, they're made of stainless and very nice


----------



## XLR8

joseph69 said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > I was perusing this thread overnight and discovered something very interesting courtesy of parbaked post in 2013.
> ...




Joseph, 
Wow i am even more speechless now... Did you ask how they sound? 
I believe for Grado fans Grado should send out for trial (you get 1 week no more or less) something like this rare version of course Grado have more in house for keeps but at least this keeps the fans happy... 

Zuqi, 
Interesting comments. Some liken it to ps500e others rs2e and others better than either those 2 models.

Arty, 
Excellent and smooth edges no sharpness at all and tbh pleasantly surprised how good they are. Wish Grado would sell stuff like this to the enthusiasts and genuine Grado owners.


----------



## bpcans

^^^ XLR8, IMHO the Grado PS1Ke's followed by my RS1i's are the best hp's Grado has to offer at this time. But then again what's a thousand dollars to you or me.


----------



## XLR8

Bpcans, it's all relative to the moon phase. 
Then the wolfman arrives and the silver bullet awaits... 

LoL
I have made a pledge to myself - one Grado purchase per year... LoL..


----------



## Arty McGhee

xlr8 said:


> Arty,
> Excellent and smooth edges no sharpness at all and tbh pleasantly surprised how good they are. Wish Grado would sell stuff like this to the enthusiasts and genuine Grado owners.


 
  
 hey he's got another set up there
 oh wait i just bought it


----------



## thedips

hello all! i too would love to know where i can get metal gimbals!  thanks!


----------



## Arty McGhee

thedips said:


> hello all! i too would love to know where i can get metal gimbals!  thanks!


 
 ebay seller 
  
rholupat09


----------



## XLR8

Who bought the last pair?


----------



## XLR8

xlr8 said:


> Who bought the last pair?


 
 Was it you Arty?
  
  


arty mcghee said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > Arty,
> ...


----------



## Arty McGhee

xlr8 said:


> Was it you Arty?





Yeah I snagged it

He'll put more up, contact him he probably has more
I believe it's a shop in Indonesia he's working out of


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> Joseph,
> Wow i am even more speechless now... Did you ask how they sound?


 
 No, I only relayed the message that Grado wasn't too thrilled with the seller for trying to sell them being they were a gift from Grado.


----------



## Zuqi

xlr8 said:


> Zuqi,
> Interesting comments. Some liken it to ps500e others rs2e and others better than either those 2 models.


 
 I owned the PS500e and now have the RS2e, I could classify the sound of the GH1 as the 'bassy/newer Grado sound' catergory, which started from the HF2 headphones (or maybe started from the legendary PS1 headphones which I never had a chance to hear), then followed by the PS500 and PS500e. The RS2e are belong to the 'classic/bright' Grado sound catergory.
 From limited time I've spent with the GH1, I can say they're the best sounding 'bassy' Grados at this point. They're more refined than the HF2, the PS500 and the 500e, the sound is more cohesive and warmer than other three 'bassy' Grados. Although I prefer the 'classic' Grado sound, I can still appriciate the sound of the GH1.


----------



## Neng Neng

Thanks everyone..and glad to have joined the site.....: )


----------



## zazex

Metal looks nice and historically has been superior to plastic in strength.
 But that's no longer true across the board.
  
 Improvements in plastic technology has moved it past metal for
 many applications
  
 It's far less resonant
 It can be much lighter in weight
 It can be "tougher" (more resilient)
  
 I work with metals, and 
 I use reinforced plastic to cut stainless steel straight through
  
 Some of the highest grade armaments (i.e. guns) are made
 at least partially of plastic.  The widely used Glock 17 uses
 plastic instead of metal for its grip frame.  As does the
 well known US Military M 16 (handguards, pistol grip, 
and buttstock).
  
  
 Part of the issue is the type of plastic being used:
  
 There's cheap basic ABS plastic, there's fiberglass
 reinforced nylon plastic which is virtually indestructible,
 and Kevlar, which is 5 times stronger than steel.  And
 of course many others being developed day by day.


----------



## HenHarrier

Hmm, it's not just me who loves my GH1s  - the damn panda keeps snarling at me and says he'll bite me if I try and take them off him...I guess I'll just have to wait until he falls asleep...


----------



## Harry Manback

Hello fanclub.
  
 Does anyone here have an old Grado 8 conductor cable or a portion thereof that they would part with?  My iPhone6 doesn't like the big fat plug that my Grados sport.  It seems to be putting too much torque on the jack, and now I have to try to get Apple to replace my BRAND NEW iphone 6 plus because of the damage.  With that said, I want to make my own 1/8" to 1/8" inch adapter that uses a smaller plug that would be much less torquey (is that a word?) on the jack.  I don't want to modify my stock headphones by replacing the plug, so a short section of cable would be enough.
  
 I've an ad on the For Sale/Trade forums, but not much action on it.  I'd be glad to pay for the cable (or section of cable) and shipping costs.
  
 I wish if Grado was going to use the dinky 1/8" plug, that they would make the grip shorter and smaller.  Ideally, they would use an 1/4" plug and include a nice cabled adapter with a small 1/8" plug for mobile devices.
  
 Thanks Folks.


----------



## stacker45

zazex said:


> Metal looks nice and historically has been superior to plastic in strength.
> But that's no longer true across the board.
> 
> Improvements in plastic technology has moved it past metal for
> ...


 
  
 I agree, this is why plastic is so widely used to fabricate cars and trains wheels, and everybody knows that skyscrapers's frames are made of plastic!


----------



## stacker45

thedips said:


> hello all! i too would love to know where i can get metal gimbals!  thanks!


 
  
 Judging from my GH-1, I can tell you where you can't get metal gimbals...Grado, they seem to be out of stock at the moment.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*MY BUSHMILLS X HAVE ARRIVED!*
  
They came in a white cloth bag like a pillowcase, from Russia:
  

  
 Inside was a box. Inside the box was a rectangular cuboid (look it up!) of bubble wrap, covered at every square inch with transparent packing tape, and styrofoam shims surrounded its sides so it would not rattle in the outer box.  Inside the bubble wrap was another layer of bubble wrap around a rectangular cuboid (you did look it up, didn't you?), also thoroughly taped.  Removing that second layer of wrap revealed... The Bushmills Box, in light wood.
  
 Here it is, with headphone amp (left) ad headphone stand (right), ready for use.
  

  
 Near as I could tell, they had never been used.  All parts, including the bag for storage and a converter from the 1/8" plug to the 1/4" plug needed by the amp, were included, and the box seemed to be sealed, though it was really the fact that the clear front (not shown) slid out of tracks rather stiffly.
  
 Unlike other Grados, these headphones are "semi closed."
  
 What does that mean?  I took a picture.  The backs are completely solid,  but around the front edge of the back are four vents, 90 degrees apart, occupying nearly all of the perimeter.  Here is a picture... you can see the gaps with the lighter wood from the back showing through.
  

  
  
 Their sound is clearly the open, airy, transparent sound of Grados.  Yet on one song that has strong bass, they give a palpable vibration to my ear that I have not heard on other Grados.  I was surprised that their pads are the S flats as used on the SR60, SR80, and SR125.  Headband is brown leather, of quality similar to that of my GS1000e.
  
 I will evetually get around to a more formal comparison to the GH-1 (which I have ordered but don't have) and one of  the RS1i, RS1, RS2i, RS2e) choices.
  
 They sound Beautiful!!


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> *MY BUSHMILLS X HAVE ARRIVED!*


 
 Congratulations!
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



They came in a white cloth bag like a pillowcase, from Russia:
  

  
 Inside was a box. Inside the box was a rectangular cuboid (look it up!) of bubble wrap, covered at every square inch with transparent packing tape, and styrofoam shims surrounded its sides so it would not rattle in the outer box.  Inside the bubble wrap was another layer of bubble wrap around a rectangular cuboid (you did look it up, didn't you?), also thoroughly taped.  Removing that second layer of wrap revealed... The Bushmills Box, in light wood.
  
 Here it is, with headphone amp (left) ad headphone stand (right), ready for use.
  

  
 Near as I could tell, they had never been used.  All parts, including the bag for storage and a converter from the 1/8" plug to the 1/4" plug needed by the amp, were included, and the box seemed to be sealed, though it was really the fact that the clear front (not shown) slid out of tracks rather stiffly.
  
 Unlike other Grados, these headphones are "semi closed."
  
 What does that mean?  I took a picture.  The backs are completely solid,  but around the front edge of the back are four vents, 90 degrees apart, occupying nearly all of the perimeter.  Here is a picture... you can see the gaps with the lighter wood from the back showing through.
  

  
  
 Their sound is clearly the open, airy, transparent sound of Grados.  Yet on one song that has strong bass, they give a palpable vibration to my ear that I have not heard on other Grados.  I was surprised that their pads are the S flats as used on the SR60, SR80, and SR125.  Headband is brown leather, of quality similar to that of my GS1000e.
  
 I will evetually get around to a more formal comparison to the GH-1 (which I have ordered but don't have) and one of  the RS1i, RS1, RS2i, RS2e) choices.
  
 They sound Beautiful!!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

^Interesting John, last time I was in Moscow I saw STOZI taking away one of Comrade Putin's political rivals with that very bag over his head! 

Circumstance, I would say not, Vladamir loves Grados, watch you back my Friend..........


----------



## gregorya

ruthieandjohn said:


> Their sound is clearly the open, airy, transparent sound of Grados.  Yet on one song that has strong bass, they give a palpable vibration to my ear that I have not heard on other Grados.  I was surprised that their pads are the S flats as used on the SR60, SR80, and SR125.  Headband is brown leather, of quality similar to that of my GS1000e.
> 
> I will evetually get around to a more formal comparison to the GH-1 (which I have ordered but don't have) and one of  the RS1i, RS1, RS2i, RS2e) choices.
> 
> They sound Beautiful!!


 
  
 Congratulations on the Bushmills, they look great...
  
 I vote for a GH-1 to RS1i comparison, if you're taking votes.


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> *MY BUSHMILLS X HAVE ARRIVED!*
> 
> They came in a white cloth bag like a pillowcase, from Russia:
> 
> ...


 
 Congrats on those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 The only thing you are missing, from having a Grado museum, is a pink driver RS1....check with worms......I would like to have them also.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


harry manback said:


> Hello fanclub.
> 
> Does anyone here have an old Grado 8 conductor cable or a portion thereof that they would part with?  My iPhone6 doesn't like the big fat plug that my Grados sport.  It seems to be putting too much torque on the jack, and now I have to try to get Apple to replace my BRAND NEW iphone 6 plus because of the damage.  With that said, I want to make my own 1/8" to 1/8" inch adapter that uses a smaller plug that would be much less torquey (is that a word?) on the jack.  I don't want to modify my stock headphones by replacing the plug, so a short section of cable would be enough.
> 
> ...


 
 I hear you.....a 1/8 inch plug and a 12 gauge wire....hmmmmmmm


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> *MY BUSHMILLS X HAVE ARRIVED!*
> 
> They came in a white cloth bag like a pillowcase, from Russia:
> 
> ...


 
  
 congrats !


----------



## JamesBr

ruthieandjohn said:


> *MY BUSHMILLS X HAVE ARRIVED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Crazzy wrapping!


----------



## XLR8

Very nice k&j
Looks like the wrapping was part of the cold war protocols.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> *MY BUSHMILLS X HAVE ARRIVED!*
> 
> They came in a white cloth bag like a pillowcase, from Russia:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Congrats John, having repacked my Bushmills, I can tell you that it's not an easy thing to do. The problem is fitting the cable, and the carrying bag back in it's place, and still have enough clearance for the plexi glass cover to slide shut.
  
 Now that you have them, tell me if I'm exagerating when I say that the Bushmills is a first class product all the way, and remember, they originally sold for $395. I can't wait for you to get the GH-1. Then you'll be able to compare them both.
  
 I consider you, THE, most hardcore Grado fan on Head-Fi. Like me, you generally like Grado products, but you're able to remain objective. and say so, when you think that Grado has droped the ball. I can't wait to read your impressions regarding the B.M, GH-1, etc...
  
 I haven't compared my Bushmills to my GH-1, but since I prefer my n.o.s. RS1 to my B.M, and that I prefer the GH-1 to my RS1, I'm pretty sure that I'm going to prefer the GH-1 to the B.M.


----------



## stacker45

Some of you might remember that a few days ago, my surround sound reciever blew up!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It was a 13 years old Yamaha RX-V 2220, so I guess I don't have to tell you that it had been obsolete for many years.
  
 From what I've read, many manufacturers seem to think that many people consider $999 to be kind of a psychological price point. This means that at that price, you often get a lot, for you money.
  
 Yesterday I went to see my salesman, who directed me towards a Yamaha RX-A 850. One thing that I didn"t expect, is that most new surround recievers don"t have tape loops. My RX-A 840 does have a phono preamp, so I was able to hook up my Technics SL-1200 MK2.
  
 This means that I had to get creative, to hook up the two headphone amps that I use in my home theater system. I hooked up the analog output of my Yamaha DVD-S 1800 in my reciever"s analog audio 1 in. Then Musical Fidelity X-Can V-2, went in the analog audio 2 in, and my Little Dot LD-1+, in the analog multi channel "front L-R".
  
 The problem is that I can"t get any sound from my two headphone amps. Do you guys have any ideas about what I could be doing wrong!


----------



## XLR8

Stacker45 probably some switch on facade not selected???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Assuming you have analog output feeding into your headphone amps it should work no issue.
 Is it a new surround receiver?
  
 Try a previous setup that worked and trace forward/backward from there...I am sure you'll find it..
 Good luck.


----------



## joseph69

gregorya said:


> Congratulations on the Bushmills, they look great...
> I vote for a GH-1 to RS1i comparison, if you're taking votes.


 
 Just a quick impression between the GH-1/RS1i which I did last night for a couple of hours with each. The RS1i has more "air" between instruments with a more open sound-stage. The GH-1's have less "air" and the sound-stage sounds bit smaller but deeper  (more mid-centric) than the RS1i. Vocals seem more upfront/realistic/ and "live" as if you are there with the RS1i, unlike the GH-1 which are not recessed, just not as up-front and "live" sounding as the RS1i...more like your in a studio with the GH-1's, yet both are very clearly heard. The RS1i has less overall bass/mid-bass presentation than the GH-1, but when its called for, the RS1i has a much tighter/impactful bass slam which did WOW me at the time, being I haven't listened to them since I received the GH-1. The RS1i's over all presentation sounds less refined than the GH-1's which sound smoother. The higher frequencies on the RS1i's are brighter maybe less smooth, but once again sound more "livelier" than the GH-1, where as the GH-1's sound more refined, but can be clearly heard. Keep in mind I now only have about 25hrs on the GH-1 compared to countless hours on the RS1i's.
 In the end from what I'm hearing so far, too me it sounds like its going to come down to ones personal preference being these are both different sounding awesome HP's in their own ways. Thats all for now.


----------



## bpcans

^^^ joseph, nice early review and comparison sir. Thanks.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> ^^^ joseph, nice early review and comparison sir. Thanks.


 
 Thank you. 
 @XLR8 thanks for the reputation.
 Tonight I'm taking a break from the GH-1's…my PS1k's have been calling!


----------



## XLR8

Big sinkhole just opened up near Grado Labs @ corner of 5th avenue and 64th street..
  
 LoL


----------



## Wildcatsare1

xlr8 said:


> Big sinkhole just opened up near Grado Labs @ corner of 5th avenue and 64th street..
> 
> LoL




Staker45, where were you today!?!?!?


----------



## zazex

joseph69 said:


> Just a quick impression between the GH-1/RS1i which I did last night for a couple of hours with each. The RS1i has more "air" between instruments with a more open sound-stage. The GH-1's have less "air" and the sound-stage sounds bit smaller but deeper  (more mid-centric) than the RS1i. Vocals seem more upfront/realistic/ and "live" as if you are there with the RS1i, unlike the GH-1 which are not recessed, just not as up-front and "live" sounding as the RS1i...more like your in a studio with the GH-1's, yet both are very clearly heard. The RS1i has less overall bass/mid-bass presentation than the GH-1, but when its called for, the RS1i has a much tighter/impactful bass slam which did WOW me at the time, being I haven't listened to them since I received the GH-1. The RS1i's over all presentation sounds less refined than the GH-1's which sound smoother. The higher frequencies on the RS1i's are brighter maybe less smooth, but once again sound more "livelier" than the GH-1, where as the GH-1's sound more refined, but can be clearly heard. Keep in mind I now only have about 25hrs on the GH-1 compared to countless hours on the RS1i's.
> In the end from what I'm hearing so far, too me it sounds like its going to come down to ones personal preference being these are both different sounding awesome HP's in their own ways. Thats all for now.


 
 Content-rich, useful, & concise review.


----------



## joseph69

zazex said:


> Content-rich, useful, & concise review.


 
 Thank you very much!
 I must say, for me it is difficult to express my impressions/comparisons being I'm no Audiophile/reviewer…so thank again!


----------



## Zuqi

joseph69 said:


> Just a quick impression between the GH-1/RS1i which I did last night for a couple of hours with each. The RS1i has more "air" between instruments with a more open sound-stage. The GH-1's have less "air" and the sound-stage sounds bit smaller but deeper  (more mid-centric) than the RS1i. Vocals seem more upfront/realistic/ and "live" as if you are there with the RS1i, unlike the GH-1 which are not recessed, just not as up-front and "live" sounding as the RS1i...more like your in a studio with the GH-1's, yet both are very clearly heard. The RS1i has less overall bass/mid-bass presentation than the GH-1, but when its called for, the RS1i has a much tighter/impactful bass slam which did WOW me at the time, being I haven't listened to them since I received the GH-1. The RS1i's over all presentation sounds less refined than the GH-1's which sound smoother. The higher frequencies on the RS1i's are brighter maybe less smooth, but once again sound more "livelier" than the GH-1, where as the GH-1's sound more refined, but can be clearly heard. Keep in mind I now only have about 25hrs on the GH-1 compared to countless hours on the RS1i's.
> In the end from what I'm hearing so far, too me it sounds like its going to come down to ones personal preference being these are both different sounding awesome HP's in their own ways. Thats all for now.


 
 I agree totally on your comparison of the two, althogh I sold my RS1i for a long time, from memory the differences between the two are just as you've described.


----------



## Zuqi

The GH1 sound reminds a lot of the HF2, anyone here can do a direct comparison would be great, I think those two limited edition headphones share the most similarities.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Thank you.
> @XLR8 thanks for the reputation.
> Tonight I'm taking a break from the GH-1's…my PS1k's have been calling!


 
  
 Funny you should say that Joseph, because tonight it's my PS1k's turn to be taken in charge by my Marantz 2226B, now I have to decide wich of the RA1, HPA-2, and LD 1+, will get to drive them...décisions décisions!.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Warning!, the following is an Hallmark moment, so you need to have a heart in order to proceed.
  
 I'd like to take this opportunity to say that I fully understand that some people have a limited budget, wich makes it very hard, if not impossible, for them to buy the higher end Grados.
  
 There's not one day that goes by, that I don't take a few minutes to stop, and think about how lucky I am, to be able to own all of these great headphones, and assorted components. Some people might say, ''you've worked for your money, so luck has nothing to do with it''.
  
 I do have a high school diploma, but I never went to college, and I think that if it wasn't for my father, and my grand father before him, I woudn't have had the oportunity to make a good living as a 3rd generation lonshoreman in the port of Montréal.
  
 Like I've said before, I take comfort in knowing that if the game would change, and I'd have to let most of it go, I take comfort in knowing that my SR80e with L-cush, and my Little Dot 1+, will still give me the lion:s share of what the pricier Grados are giving me now.
  
 I'd give it all up to have my health back...Damn Crohn's!, but some people are sick, and they also have financial difficulties, so it could be worse! I'm sure that my Buddy, Joseph, will agree with me on this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  


joseph69 said:


> Just a quick impression between the GH-1/RS1i which I did last night for a couple of hours with each. The RS1i has more "air" between instruments with a more open sound-stage. The GH-1's have less "air" and the sound-stage sounds bit smaller but deeper  (more mid-centric) than the RS1i. Vocals seem more upfront/realistic/ and "live" as if you are there with the RS1i, unlike the GH-1 which are not recessed, just not as up-front and "live" sounding as the RS1i...more like your in a studio with the GH-1's, yet both are very clearly heard. The RS1i has less overall bass/mid-bass presentation than the GH-1, but when its called for, the RS1i has a much tighter/impactful bass slam which did WOW me at the time, being I haven't listened to them since I received the GH-1. The RS1i's over all presentation sounds less refined than the GH-1's which sound smoother. The higher frequencies on the RS1i's are brighter maybe less smooth, but once again sound more "livelier" than the GH-1, where as the GH-1's sound more refined, but can be clearly heard. Keep in mind I now only have about 25hrs on the GH-1 compared to countless hours on the RS1i's.
> In the end from what I'm hearing so far, too me it sounds like its going to come down to ones personal preference being these are both different sounding awesome HP's in their own ways. Thats all for now.


 
  
 You definately ''get it'' Joseph. ''different'' not better, not worse, simply, ''different''. Would you agree that the Gh-1 are slightly more forgiving than your RS1i?


----------



## joseph69

zuqi said:


> I agree totally on your comparison of the two, althogh I sold my RS1i for a long time, from memory the differences between the two are just as you've described.


 




  


stacker45 said:


> Funny you should say that Joseph, because tonight it's my PS1k's turn to be taken in charge by my Marantz 2226B, now I have to decide wich of the RA1, HPA-2, and LD 1+, will get to drive them...décisions décisions!.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, I couldn't help myself reaching for the PS1K's/GS-1 tonight, I've been missing them.
 I also agree that in my case 80i M/M combo would be fine if I had to give everything else up.
 Fortunately like yourself, my father got me into elevator construction, so I also had a good job.
 And yes, I'd give up anything to have my sight back in a heart beat, but I'm not complaining either, I'm glad I can see what I can. Yes, the GH-1's are more forgiving than the RS1i.


----------



## stacker45

wildcatsare1 said:


> Staker45, where were you today!?!?!?


 
  
 I had a bad day healthwise, so I was at home...disapointed?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

stacker45 said:


> I had a bad day healthwise, so I was at home...disapointed?




OK, just checking, the news report said the sink hole was caused by an unauthorized tunnel, leading to....duh, din, dah Montreal


----------



## stacker45

xlr8 said:


> Stacker45 probably some switch on facade not selected???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I was watching TV, and my old reciever started making these craclikg sound.
  
 Tomorrow, I'm going to try and figure out my new one.


----------



## XLR8

stacker45 said:


> Warning!, the following is an Hallmark moment, so you need to have a heart in order to proceed.
> 
> I'd like to take this opportunity to say that I fully understand that some people have a limited budget, wich makes it very hard, if not impossible, for them to buy the higher end Grados.
> 
> ...


 
 A very sensible post Stacker45.
 Sometimes we forget in our day to day lives the importance of health, finances, loved ones and human empathy.
  
 The joy of listening to music and its medically inducing-intoxicating release of endorphins (or whatever else it does to our brains) is exacerbated by these Grados..
 Personally, I wouldn't want it any other way


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> gregorya said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations on the Bushmills, they look great...
> ...


 
 Thanks Joseph, just what i have been waiting for.


----------



## gregorya

joseph69 said:


> Just a quick impression between the GH-1/RS1i which I did last night for a couple of hours with each. The RS1i has more "air" between instruments with a more open sound-stage. The GH-1's have less "air" and the sound-stage sounds bit smaller but deeper  (more mid-centric) than the RS1i. Vocals seem more upfront/realistic/ and "live" as if you are there with the RS1i, unlike the GH-1 which are not recessed, just not as up-front and "live" sounding as the RS1i...more like your in a studio with the GH-1's, yet both are very clearly heard. The RS1i has less overall bass/mid-bass presentation than the GH-1, but when its called for, the RS1i has a much tighter/impactful bass slam which did WOW me at the time, being I haven't listened to them since I received the GH-1. The RS1i's over all presentation sounds less refined than the GH-1's which sound smoother. The higher frequencies on the RS1i's are brighter maybe less smooth, but once again sound more "livelier" than the GH-1, where as the GH-1's sound more refined, but can be clearly heard. Keep in mind I now only have about 25hrs on the GH-1 compared to countless hours on the RS1i's.
> In the end from what I'm hearing so far, too me it sounds like its going to come down to ones personal preference being these are both different sounding awesome HP's in their own ways. Thats all for now.




Thanks so much for your thoughts Joseph, always appreciate your perspective.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Thanks Joseph, just what i have been waiting for.


 


gregorya said:


> Thanks so much for your thoughts Joseph, always appreciate your perspective.


 
 Your both very welcome.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

whirlwind said:


> Thanks Joseph, just what i have been waiting for.


 

 Hey @whirlwind , how does your Mad Ear + HD match up with your HD800?
  
 Mine arrived yesterday, tried to burn it in overnight but my Daughter snuck in and turned the volume all the way down after my Wife and I went to bed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  My Draug 2 should be here next week, looking forward to an A/B comparison to the stock cable SE, versus the Draug 2 on the Taurus's SE and balanced outputs.
  
 I am going through serious Grado withdrawal though, if there any left by the time I recover from our vacation spending there may be a GH1 in my future!!!


----------



## whirlwind

wildcatsare1 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Joseph, just what i have been waiting for.
> ...


 
 Congrats on your HD800..sorry about your sneaky daughter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The Mad Ear does a pretty good job to be honest, as long as you use high gain tubes.....I have a custom OTL from Glenn, coming here some time in the near future, which I know will be a much better amp for the HD800, and i am eagerly waiting for it to be done, it has been a long wait, but in the end I know it will be worth it and the Mad Ear is no slouch for sure.
  
 I am pretty positive that the whole spectrum will be much better with Glenns amp......cant wait to hear the bass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.......I have spent about $1800 in tubes while I wait......so I sure hope it gets done soon, other wise I will be flat broke.
  
 I can't wait to hear your impressions with the Taurus!
  
 I feel your Grado pain by the way, I only have the 225i and the 60i as my Grado fix.
  
 My hope is , that a few people who own both RS1 and GH-1 will eventually put RS1 up for sale to recoup some cost


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Congrats on your HD800..sorry about your sneaky daughter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on your HD800..sorry about your sneaky daughter
> ...


 
 I know......hopefully it gets done soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 5998's....gec 6080's.....Tung sol 6f8g black glass round plates....C3g's...and so on and so forth


----------



## swspiers

So, anybody hear the GH-1's yet?
  
 (I'm kidding guys.  It's like a GH-1 appreciation thread over here)
  
 Anyway, just sticking my head above water, on break from school.  I haven't even listened to a Grado in about 3 months, I think.  I have a date with the 60e's tonight (I hope).
  
 Oh, and I have the Cavali Liquid Carbon on order, hope to report back on the match with my 225i's.  I might even plug my Primes into it...


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> So, anybody hear the GH-1's yet?
> 
> (I'm kidding guys.  It's like a GH-1 appreciation thread over here)
> 
> ...


 
 Hey Scott.....like to hear impressions on the LC


----------



## stacker45

whirlwind said:


> Congrats on your HD800..sorry about your sneaky daughter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Maybe if I would've bought mine, used, with a few nicks and blemishes, and I would've owned them for a few years, I might consider selling them.
  
 Thanks to kayandjohn, I was able to buy a brand new pair of flawless dark colored RS1. In my opinion the vintage and classic buttoned version are certainly some of the best looking headphones that Grado has ever produced.
  
 The classic RS1 were the first Grados that I've heard, and even if I ended up buying my GS/PS/HP1000, and my Bushmills, The RS1 have always been on the back burner, so when John told me that I could buy a brand new pair, I couldn't pass this up.
  
 I like to think that I own some good sounding Grados, and even if the RS1 dates back at least 7+ years, they're still have what it takes to get my toes tapping!
  
 I'll be keeping keeping my eyes peeled for you Whirl.


----------



## swspiers

whirlwind said:


> Hey Scott.....like to hear impressions on the LC


 
 Me too.  I had no desire to buy a new amp, at all.  But the thought of getting a limited run, with no guarantee of it being repeated, was just too much for me to pass up.  Barring getting into Stax or the insane HE-6 and its crazy amp requirements, I fully intend this to be my last amp for the next 10 years.
  
 Still thinking about the GS-1000e's.  Demoed them a year ago, and they still haunt me...


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*MY GH-1's HAVE ARRIVED!
*

These MAY be the one of the last new sales in captivity... it was the last of the dozen that my supplier ordered on speculation. I do see that they are still available from the Grado store 4ourears.com. 

Mine arrived in a highly valuable box, made valuable by a sequence of several Grado firsts:


 First box in sky blue, to perhaps commemorate the blue Brooklyn sky under which the wood of the headphones grew up;
 First box to provide color pictures of John and Jonathan Grado (and the maple tree that was the source);
 First box signed by Jonathan Grado, son of John;
 First box to be labeled "Prestige Series" when its contents were actually "Heritage Series," an error that all by itself increases the headphone value by a factor similar to the value increase of the "inverted Jenny" postage stamp that printed the Curtis biplane upside down.

And the headphones? The first maple headphones, and with the ultra thick 8 (or is it now 12)-conductor wire (and Red Drivers!).

And all this just a day after I received my long-sought OTHER Grado special edition, the Bushmills X.

They sound fabulous, as expected. Open Grado sound... I've actually been USING them rather rigorously to learn some music rather than evaluating them, but will, after a decent interval for burn in, compare them to my Bushmills X and one of the four wood regular-line on-ear Grados that I have, the RS1, RS1i, RS2i, or RS2e.


----------



## XLR8

Wow...
  
 Very very nice K&J.
 You have reached Grado nirvana..




 Edit: What is your initial impressions compared to RS2e?????similar or different?
 Curious..


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> *MY GH-1's HAVE ARRIVED!*
> 
> 
> These MAY be the one of the last new sales in captivity... it was the last of the dozen that my supplier ordered on speculation. I do see that they are still available from the Grado store 4ourears.com.
> ...


 
  
 Once again, congrats John!
  
 It's nice that you can laugh about the GH-1 ridiculous presentation, because I sure can't, not after spending $700 for them.
  
 Grado didn't lie when they said that the GH-1 would be positioned between the RS2e, and RS1e, they just didn't mention that with their shallow eacups, plastic gimbals, and lack of extension cable, they would be positioned MUCH closer to the RS2e.
  
 I'd ask you to say a few words about the Bushmills X vs GH-1's presentation, but you don't have to, I mean, the differences are so painfully obvious, that it would be a waste of your time.
  
 I am looking forward to read your impressions, when you get a chance to pit the GH-1 against your other woodys.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Oh! and FYI, those jumper cables on your GH-1 have 12 conductors, or is it 24...hmmm!, no it's 12!


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I'd ask you to say a few words about the Bushmills X vs GH-1's presentation, but you don't have to, I mean, the differences are so painfully obvious, that it would be a waste of your time.


 
 Do you mean sound wide or the packaging?
 Didn't you put the GH-1 right below the PS1K's passing your RS1/Bushmils in your list of favorite HP's


----------



## gregorya

Regarding the GH-1 packaging it is in keeping with their packaging in general isn't it? 

The Bushmills X was a real anomaly (other than the older RS1 that came in the wood box). I have seen liquor gift presentation boxes that were very similar to the Bushmills X box which makes me wonder if the box was part of Bushmills' contribution to the project.

after all, even the PS1000 comes in a cardboard box...


----------



## XLR8

gregorya said:


> Regarding the GH-1 packaging it is in keeping with their packaging in general isn't it?
> 
> The Bushmills X was a real anomaly (other than the older RS1 that came in the wood box). I have seen liquor gift presentation boxes that were very similar to the Bushmills X box which makes me wonder if the box was part of Bushmills' contribution to the project.


 
 You mean like this?


----------



## joseph69

gregorya said:


> Regarding the GH-1 packaging it is in keeping with their packaging in general isn't it?
> The Bushmills X was a real anomaly (other than the older RS1 that came in the wood box). I have seen liquor gift presentation boxes that were very similar to the Bushmills X box which makes me wonder if the box was part of Bushmills' contribution to the project. after all, even the PS1000 comes in a cardboard box...


 
 Yes it is but only a different color.
 I really could care less about the packaging to be honest, I put all of my boxes in the closet anyway. I remember when I had the HD-800/LCD-X/T1's/HE-400i and the cases they came in overwhelming…at least for me.


----------



## MacedonianHero

wildcatsare1 said:


> Hey @whirlwind , how does your Mad Ear + HD match up with your HD800?
> 
> Mine arrived yesterday, tried to burn it in overnight but my Daughter snuck in and turned the volume all the way down after my Wife and I went to bed
> 
> ...


 
  
 I used to pair the MAD Ear+HD with the HD800s (when I owned the amp) and tonality wise it was a good match for the HD800s...really good actually. But it wasn't the last word in terms of performance or transparency with the HD800s (as they could scale well beyond the amp IMO).


----------



## Wildcatsare1

macedonianhero said:


> I used to pair the MAD Ear+HD with the HD800s (when I owned the amp) and tonality wise it was a good match for the HD800s...really good actually. But it wasn't the last word in terms of performance or transparency with the HD800s (as they could scale well beyond the amp IMO).




Thanks, so far the Taurus sounds very good, I only have about 15 hours on the HD800s with the stock cable. So once I get more time on/with them and the Draug 2 in, I'll begin start re-evaluating the mix.


----------



## MacedonianHero

wildcatsare1 said:


> Thanks, so far the Taurus sounds very good, I only have about 15 hours on the HD800s with the stock cable. So once I get more time on/with them and the Draug 2 in, I'll begin start re-evaluating the mix.


 
  
 No problem. For the $, the MAD Ear+HD is quite the amp, no doubt to my ears and has a lot of special magic with Grados (but we already new that).


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Do you mean sound wide or the packaging?
> Didn't you put the GH-1 right below the PS1K's passing your RS1/Bushmils in your list of favorite HP's


 
  
 Yes Joseph, by presentation, I meant packaging.
  
 I do rank my GH-1 right under my PS1k, and right above my RS1.
  
  


gregorya said:


> Regarding the GH-1 packaging it is in keeping with their packaging in general isn't it?
> 
> The Bushmills X was a real anomaly (other than the older RS1 that came in the wood box). I have seen liquor gift presentation boxes that were very similar to the Bushmills X box which makes me wonder if the box was part of Bushmills' contribution to the project.
> 
> after all, even the PS1000 comes in a cardboard box...


 
  
 You're right, ''it is in keeping with their packaging in general'', however Grado does not consider the GH-1 as part of their general headphones. They have made a big deal about the GH-1 being a limited edition product, that's made of this ''magic tree'' that they've saved from the wood mulcher. 
  
 It is possible that Bushmills supplyed the boxes to Grado, however, many Grado  headphones are made of wood, so they have the equipment and the knowlege to work it.
  
 As I've said before, it didn't have to be made of wood. My Sennheiser HD-600 came in stiff carboard, covered with somekind of fabric, and it looked very nice.
  
 Oh!, and please don't get me started on the flagship's pizza box!
  
  


joseph69 said:


> Yes it is but only a different color.
> I really could care less about the packaging to be honest, I put all of my boxes in the closet anyway. I remember when I had the HD-800/LCD-X/T1's/HE-400i and the cases they came in overwhelming…at least for me.


 
  
 I've put my Grado boxes away in my closet too, all exept one.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Yes Joseph, by presentation, I meant packaging.
> I do rank my GH-1 right under my PS1k, and right above my RS1.
> 
> You're right, ''it is in keeping with their packaging in general'', however Grado does not consider the GH-1 as part of their general headphones. *They have made a big deal about the GH-1 being a limited edition product, that's made of this ''magic tree'' that they've saved from the wood mulcher. *
> ...


 
 I was confused with you using the word presentation thinking you meant the sound because I already knew how much you loved the box! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 LMAO "*[size=x-small]They have made a big deal about the GH-1 being a limited edition product, that's made of this ''magic tree'' that they've saved from being [/size]mulched[size=x-small]". [/size]*
  
 [size=x-small]Hey, the Flagship boxes are much thicker! [/size]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I wonder which box you don't keep in the closet?


----------



## jobyjoby

I've been traveling and decided to go in for a sr80e as my walking around/working in the studio/"don't mind getting paint on these" headphones and man these are hitting the spot. I've been away from my babies for like 2 weeks now.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 i do love teasing my partner about how much these sr80e's wipe the frackin floor with her sennheiser momentums tho


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on your HD800..sorry about your sneaky daughter
> ...


 
 Thanks....I am in no hurry, I figure in due time the RS1 will be selling used for cheaper than it ever has....I have seen one for $375!


----------



## whirlwind

macedonianhero said:


> wildcatsare1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey @whirlwind , how does your Mad Ear + HD match up with your HD800?
> ...


 
 I totally agree, Peter.
  
 This is why I have another amp ordered....I was initially going to sell my Mad Ear, but it is going to be very hard to let it go.....not sure what I will do, it is one of the best pieces of audio equipment that I have ever owned.


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> macedonianhero said:
> 
> 
> > wildcatsare1 said:
> ...


 
 I used the HD800 and Mad Ear+ HD combo last Saturday, not bad at all! I was trying out some 12AX7 tubes I bought at a garage sale. I bought two good size boxes full of tubes for $5!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 There was only five 12AX7 tubes, but that was WELL worth the $5 price tag
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 2 RCA long black plates, 2 tung sol long grey plates (or was it black?), 1 rca short black plates.  Don't know much about the rest of the tubes, too many different types...


----------



## whirlwind

Wow!
  
 Great deal on those 12AX7's worms  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I really don't care for them with my Grado's, i prefer the 5751.......but for the HD 800 they work better, IMO....YMMV


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> Wow!
> 
> Great deal on those 12AX7's worms
> 
> ...


 
 thanks!
  
 yeah, I use the 12ax7 with the T1's and Sennheiser cans. The Mad Ear was a great purchase. I got it used for just shy of $500 and I've been very pleased with it.
  
 In other news, I just bought another pair of Rs1 with buttons! man, what the hell am I thinking!!! I am getting paranoid that something bad is going to happen to my pink driver Rs1 so I wanna have a back-up, but that is just crazy talk.


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!
> ...


 
 Ha ha.....maybe sometime if you want to sell it.....I could be your man....like the HD650  that I got from you.  
  
 They get a bad rap about being veiled....but I hinestly just dont hear them that way.....greats mids and as comfy as it gets...great match for the Mad Ear.
  
 On a side note....I did snag this baby of e-bay for $13 shipped  .....a rebranded 12SN7 Tung Sol Black Glass Round Plate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....gotta love it when you hit on a great deal....like your 12AX7's

  

  
  
 how does the T1 do with the Mad Ear ?


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > whirlwind said:
> ...


 
 congrats! always sweet getting a good deal
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I sold the T1 some time ago. I also had the crack +speedball at that time, and that was definitely a better match for the T1's. The Mad ear does a better job with the HD800 in my opinion.


----------



## whirlwind

Thanks, worms
  
 Think of me when you want to sell that extra RS1....but don't make it to soon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Off to work...happy listening!


----------



## Harry Manback

gregorya said:


> Regarding the GH-1 packaging it is in keeping with their packaging in general isn't it?
> 
> The Bushmills X was a real anomaly (other than the older RS1 that came in the wood box). I have seen liquor gift presentation boxes that were very similar to the Bushmills X box which makes me wonder if the box was part of Bushmills' contribution to the project.
> 
> after all, even the PS1000 comes in a cardboard box...


 
  
 This is how the Bushmills final meeting probably went down:
  
*Grado*:  So here are the headphones.  What do you think?
  
*Bushmills*:  You mean, that brown cardboard box?
  
 <crickets>
  
*Grado*:  Well, we do make a wooden box, but it costs $150 each....
  
*Bushmills*:  Let us get our guys on a design for the packaging.  You just make the headphones.  
  
*Grado*:  We've always used cheap packaging, it's kind of our "thing".
  
*Bushmills*:  Ummm, yah, well, we'll provide the packaging if you could just package it, will that work?
  
*Grado*:  I guess, but this is going to set a bad precident...


----------



## DaemonSire

harry manback said:


> This is how the Bushmills final meeting probably went down:
> 
> *Grado*:  So here are the headphones.  What do you think?
> 
> ...


----------



## gregorya

xlr8 said:


> You mean like this?


 
  
 Yes, or even like this:

  
 But I'm kind of partial to this one...


----------



## wormsdriver

Bushmills alert! One for the sale on the fs thread!


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> I was confused with you using the word presentation thinking you meant the sound because I already knew how much you loved the box!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Here's a clue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  
  


harry manback said:


> This is how the Bushmills final meeting probably went down:
> 
> *Grado*:  So here are the headphones.  What do you think?
> 
> ...


 
  
 You're not far off.
  
 Yesterday, I sent Grado a message in wich went pretty much like this, ''I give the GH-1 an A+ for sound quality, and an F, for packaging'', I also asked why such a big difference between the Bushmills and the GH-1's packaging.
  
 I got the response from Grado today. To my surprise, they basically acknowledge that in hind sight, they could/should have provided a nicer packaging for the GH-1s. They also admited that the crdit goes to Bushmills, because they handled the packaging.
  
 I responded that I appreciated their honesty.


----------



## MacedonianHero

whirlwind said:


> I totally agree, Peter.
> 
> This is why I have another amp ordered....I was initially going to sell my Mad Ear, but it is going to be very hard to let it go.....not sure what I will do, it is one of the best pieces of audio equipment that I have ever owned.


 
  
 Good thing you're holding onto your MAD Ear+HD...I miss mine from time to time.


----------



## gregorya

stacker45 said:


> Here's a clue
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I had a feeling that was the case... nice that you confirmed it, thanks.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Here's a clue


 
 Looking good!
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






>


----------



## XLR8

Well..
  
 Today, I auditioned these headphones....
  

  
 and...
  
 Well....
  
 I will reserve full judgement till my next post but let's just say I walked out quickly..


----------



## Wildcatsare1

xlr8 said:


> Well..
> 
> Today, I auditioned these headphones....
> 
> ...




You know you want them, they sounded so good, and the Maple cups felt so good in your hands. Go on back, a little listen won't hurt......

The previous message was brought to you by the KayandJohn School of Self-Control.....


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> Well..
> Today, I auditioned these headphones....
> and...
> Well....
> I will reserve full judgement till my next post but let's just say I walked out quickly..


 
 You probably ran out!
 They are really nice sounding HP's and I'm definitely impressed with them.
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## XLR8

They were very neutral with an upper mid bass bump if anything.
Mids were flat with top end but nothing more nothing less.

Wasn't impressed with the maple. Looks like pine and the red texta on the drivers put me off making me wonder is this the Jonathon effect?

Am going to test my rs series on same source but can immediately state there was nothing in the heritage series that had my foot Tapping.

What was really disappointing was walking out putting my v sonic iem on same song and $40 headphones in the bass were superior than the grados.

Perhaps it's the e series not sure but I didn't find anything superior to make me want to buy these sorry I really tried to give them a go.

I will post in next 24hr how my rs and hf2 played the same song.
Stay tuned..


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> They were very neutral with an upper mid bass bump if anything.
> Mids were flat with top end but nothing more nothing less.
> Wasn't impressed with the maple. Looks like pine and the red texta on the drivers put me off making me wonder is this the Jonathon effect?
> Am going to test my rs series on same source but can immediately state there was nothing in the heritage series that had my foot Tapping.
> ...


 
 I thought you meant the total opposite, thought you left due to temptation.
 Were they burned-in a bit? After about 25hrs the mid-bass on mine was definitely less pronounced as the mid-range started opening up and is starting to blended beautifully with the rest of the frequency range.


----------



## rovopio

I'm staying away from Grado Fan Club for a while.
 My non-existing wallet can't take it.
  
 #no_gh-1_for_me
 #Can't_Stay_Here


----------



## RivalDealer

jobyjoby said:


> i do love teasing my partner about how much these sr80e's wipe the frackin floor with her sennheiser momentums tho


 

 They do, and as my first decent headphones were SR80s I have had a lot of disappointments along the way trying to find a good portable headphone to keep me happy when I'm somewhere I can't use the Grados.
  
 Maybe I should have just stopped right there with the SR80s, would have saved me a bunch of money in the long run


----------



## stacker45

xlr8 said:


> They were very neutral with an upper mid bass bump if anything.
> Mids were flat with top end but nothing more nothing less.
> 
> Wasn't impressed with the maple. Looks like pine and the red texta on the drivers put me off making me wonder is this the Jonathon effect?
> ...


 
  
 I can understand why some people might prefer the more exiting sound of other Grados. Like I have said before, the GH-1 are relatively polite, wich makes them more forgiving, but it also makes them a bit less lively, especially compared to my RS1.
  
 Look on the bright side, by auditionning the GH-1, you have not only cleared your consience, but you have also saved yourself a lot of money. That"s a  win, win!


----------



## Harry Manback

Well, my GH1's had to take a little trip to Brooklyn.  Seems it wasn't my phone jack that had a short, but the GH1 cable.
  
 Another $20 in shipping down the drain to get them sent in for repair.  I think it really sucks to have to pay shipping on a headphone that is what, 2 weeks old and already broken?  Maybe amazon.com just has me spoiled...


----------



## joseph69

harry manback said:


> Well, my GH1's had to take a little trip to Brooklyn.  Seems it wasn't my phone jack that had a short, but the GH1 cable.
> Another $20 in shipping down the drain to get them sent in for repair.  I think it really sucks to have to pay shipping on a headphone that is what, 2 weeks old and already broken?  Maybe amazon.com just has me spoiled...


 
 I see no reason why you should have to pay for shipping…their under warranty and 2-weeks old?
 Did you confront Grado about it?


----------



## Harry Manback

Yes, their policy is consumer pays to ship to Grado, then Grado pays to ship back.
  
 http://gradolabs.com/warranty
  
 I think that these GH1's are my last Grados.  With this new development, my total cost for them is now around $700.


----------



## joseph69

harry manback said:


> Yes, their policy is consumer pays to ship to Grado, then Grado pays to ship back.
> http://gradolabs.com/warranty
> I think that these GH1's are my last Grados.  With this new development, my total cost for them is now around $700.  Overture Audio doesn't have free shipping so I had to pay shipping to get them in the first place.  I wish I had ordered from TTVJ or 4OurEars.


 
 Overture Audio is where I purchased my GH-1's and there was no shipping charge…I paid $650.00 delivered.


----------



## Harry Manback

Redacted.


----------



## joseph69

harry manback said:


> Ok, now I am REALLY pissed.


 
 Sorry, didn't mean to get you pissed, I just don't understand why they would have charged you shipping?
 Are you located in the U.S.?


----------



## Harry Manback

joseph69 said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to get you pissed, I just don't understand why they would have charged you shipping?
> Are you located in the U.S.?


 
  
 redacted


----------



## pdrm360

It looks like the Grado's quality control is getting worse, here is what I got on the wooden cup.


----------



## DaemonSire

pdrm360 said:


> It looks like the Grado's quality control is getting worse, here is what I got on the wooden cup.


 
  
 See that stuff really annoys me.
  
 You either don't look at something before you send it out the door or just hope that the person that gets it doesn't care.
  
 It probably happened after everything was assembled and they figured it was too much effort to bother replacing the cup.
  
  
 My first 325e that I got had a few minor blemishes on the cups and the stitching on the headband was unravelling.  I went back to the place I purchased it from and exchanged it.  This new one is in good shape though.


----------



## GreenBow

pdrm360 said:


> It looks like the Grado's quality control is getting worse, here is what I got on the wooden cup.


 
  
 That's a bit harsh. I would be tempted to contact the retailer and send a copy of this picture. Mention that it would affect re-sale value also. Maybe suggest either a partial refund from the retailer. Or maybe a return and replace if you want to risk that, stock numbers permitting.


----------



## sling5s

pdrm360 said:


> It looks like the Grado's quality control is getting worse, here is what I got on the wooden cup.


 
 My GH-1's driver was recessed and the lip of the cup was chipped.  So I returned it.
 As for the recessed driver, TTVJ and Grado said it was according to specification and as for the cup, Grado would look at it.


----------



## stacker45

daemonsire said:


> See that stuff really annoys me.
> 
> You either don't look at something before you send it out the door or just hope that the person that gets it doesn't care.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think that you guys are making a big deal over nothing. I mean come on!, it's not like there's a chunk missing from the earcup. It's only a small nic. 
  
 You have to remember that Grados are built by hand, so little imperfections like this are to be expected.
  
 About pdrm360's remark concerning Grado's lack of quality control, don't forget that Grado is a small family buisness, so they probably don't have enough resources to inspect every pair of headphone that they produce.
  
 Had you going there, didn't I?. Seriously though! The GH-1 is a limited edition, simply because Grado will only be able to build so many GH-1s from that one Maple tree.
  
 Grado probably didn't scrap that earcup because they know that this little nick doesn't have any negative effects on these GH-1's sound quality, and to be honest, I don't have a problem with that.
  
 What I do have a problem with though, is that Grado has shipped these headphones, as regular undammaged GH-1s. In my opinion Grado should have made sure that their distributers knew prior to shipping, that these GH-1 had a small nick on one of the earcups. All they had to do is send the supplyers a pictrue of the nick, and of course, price them accordignly.
  
 Once a dealer decides to buy the headphones, they now have the responsability to inform it's cutomers that they have the possibility to buy slightly damaged GH-1 and paye less, and still get the same sound quality.
  
 To sum it all up, I have no problem with Grado shipping a product that's slightly dammage, as long as they make sure that the chain of potential buyers, have detailed information on the nature of the product's defect.


----------



## melkenshawn

Does anyone know how much a semi-vintage Grado RS1 with buttons would cost? I've tried searching on the for sale forum and didn't find a price.


----------



## stacker45

melkenshawn said:


> Does anyone know how much a semi-vintage Grado RS1 with buttons would cost? I've tried searching on the for sale forum and didn't find a price.


 
  
 What do you mean by semi-vintage? I have a pair of classic buttoned RS1.


----------



## Zuqi

stacker45 said:


> I think that you guys are making a big deal over nothing. I mean come on!, it's not like there's a chunk missing from the earcup. It's only a small nic.
> 
> You have to remember that Grados are built by hand, so little imperfections like this are to be expected.
> 
> ...


 
 I get what you mean, even HF2 has 'B stock' back in 2010.
  
 My GH-1 also has a nic on the right earcup and I am quite upset. In my opinion, there is no such things as "all is forgiven because Grado headphones are hand built and they are small family business", I don't think that's an excuse for a company that still want to sell their product in such a competitive market today. On top of that, hand made products are often of premium quality, but Grado's are even below the quality of mass production products, not to mention this is a limited edition product.
  
 I, myself, also a loyalty Grado fan since 2010, have own/owned 12 pairs of Grados, although I really like the lively sound of their headphones, I still objectively say their quality cantrol should be improve.


----------



## joseph69

pdrm360 said:


> It looks like the Grado's quality control is getting worse, here is what I got on the wooden cup.


 
 Sorry, but if I were you I would absolutely return them and demand another pair!
 No way would I accept them!
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 


>


----------



## zazex

I think it's just the nature of retail - even with premium products.
  
 In the odd instance where there's a legitimate defect,
 as here, the remedy is an exchange (for no charge to
 the customer) with the dealer.
  
 Sometimes a repair will do if acceptable to the customer.


----------



## zazex

harry manback said:


> Ok, now I am REALLY pissed.


 
  
 I'd contact Overture Audio, indicate that an acquaintance paid $650.00 shipped,
 and inquire as to the reason you were charged a shipping fee.
  
 It might have been an oversight or an error (does happen ) and if so you might
 find yourself the recipient of a partial refund and an apology.


----------



## joseph69

zazex said:


> I'd contact Overture Audio, indicate that an acquaintance paid $650.00 shipped,
> and inquire as to the reason you were charged a shipping fee.
> It might have been an oversight or an error (does happen ) and if so you might
> find yourself the recipient of a partial refund and an apology.


 
 Or I might find myself being charged for shipping!


----------



## stacker45

zuqi said:


> I get what you mean, even HF2 has 'B stock' back in 2010.
> 
> My GH-1 also has a nic on the right earcup and I am quite upset. In my opinion, there is no such things as "all is forgiven because Grado headphones are hand built and they are small family business", I don't think that's an excuse for a company that still want to sell their product in such a competitive market today. On top of that, hand made products are often of premium quality, but Grado's are even below the quality of mass production products, not to mention this is a limited edition product.
> 
> I, myself, also a loyalty Grado fan since 2010, have own/owned 12 pairs of Grados, although I really like the lively sound of their headphones, I still objectively say their quality cantrol should be improve.


 
  
 Spoken like a true Grado fan, this is exactly what I have been saying all along. I am willing to accept a slight difference in color, or wood grain, between the L and R earcups. I think that this is to be expected when you're dealing with natural wood.
  
 A 1/2'' scratch like I had on the back of my GS1000's earcup, or a nick, like prdrm360's GH-1s have, is either the result of careless handling, or purely accidental. Whatever the reason, the Customer shouldn't have to pay for Grado's mishaps.
  
 That's what I had told their rep about my GS1k, and he replied, ''Grados are built by hand'', to wich I answered, so is a Rolls Royce, so I would you feel if they would deliver your brand new R.R with a 6'' scratch on the fender?......after a few seconds of silence, he offered me a full refund. 
  
 He ended up admiting that I was right, when I told him that because of that scratch, I might have to sell my GS1k for less. I did agree with him, when he said that he had done everything he could to satisfy me, I mean, he did bring two more pairs of GS1k for me to choose from, but mine ended up being the ''nicest'' of the three!
  
 Before I left the store, I suggested that it might be worth calling Grado, and ask John to speak to his employes, and tell them that their carlesness was causing many people, a lot of frustration, and time waisting.
  
 Fast forward 9 years, and nothing has changed.


----------



## stacker45

zazex said:


> I think it's just the nature of retail - even with premium products.
> 
> In the odd instance where there's a legitimate defect,
> as here, the remedy is an exchange (for no charge to
> ...


 
  
 It"s true that some defects are not visible, but even I could detect a nick blindfolded.
  
 A friend of mine used to work in a cookies factory, and he was telling me that even if the cookies are fine, if a box had, slightly faided printing, or a corner that was a bit squished, they got sent to their liquidation store located within the company itself.
  
 I went to check it out, and the prices were ridiculessly low.
  
 I hope that Grado is taking notes here.


----------



## zazex

stacker45 said:


> It"s true that some defects are not visible, but even I could detect a nick blindfolded.
> 
> A friend of mine used to work in a cookies factory, and he was telling me that even if the cookies are fine, if a box had, slightly faided printing, or a corner that was a bit squished, they got sent to their liquidation store located within the company itself.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I didn't mention anything about a defect that was "not visible".


----------



## rovopio

stacker45 said:


> Spoken like a true Grado fan, this is exactly what I have been saying all along. I am willing to accept a slight difference in color, or wood grain, between the L and R earcups. I think that this is to be expected when you're dealing with natural wood.
> 
> A 1/2'' scratch like I had on the back of my GS1000's earcup, or a nick, like prdrm360's GH-1s have, is either the result of careless handling, or purely accidental. Whatever the reason, the Customer shouldn't have to pay for Grado's mishaps.
> 
> ...


 
  
 At least your grado dealer is respectable enough to offer you an exchange, unlike the dealer here.
 Phew, if my wood Grado purchase has nicks, I'd be SOL for sure! Likely there is zero chance they will offer me full refund or opening another box (re;my rant exactly a month back).


----------



## stacker45

zazex said:


> I didn't mention anything about a defect that was "not visible".


 
  
 I know...I was just saying!
  
 I don<t know why, but suddenly, I feel very lucky that my n.o.s RS1, and GH-1 are pretty much flawless. Those classic buttoned RS1 look stunning!


----------



## stacker45

rovopio said:


> At least your grado dealer is respectable enough to offer you an exchange, unlike the dealer here.
> Phew, if my wood Grado purchase has nicks, I'd be SOL for sure! Likely there is zero chance they will offer me full refund or opening another box (re;my rant exactly a month back).


 
  
 It wasn"t my dealer that offered me a refund, it was the Grado representative, he brought the two pairs of GS1k he had left, and met me at my dealer"s, so that I could choose the one I liked best.


----------



## Zuqi

The nick on the earcup is big enough to make this pair of headphones a 'B stock'.
 For years, owning/owned so many Grados, I've build up quite a strong tolerance on poor craftsmanship (Only for Grado, damn), but this one is unbearable.
 Admitedly, the sound of the GH1 is an upgrade to the HF2, the ps500 and 500e,which is quite good, but to me it's sound lacks energy, which is Grado's biggest attractive factor.
 I do think Grado should treat their customers and fans more seriously, if they continue sell us crappy finished headphones, and the sound of them no longer attractive, some fans will be very disappointed and cease liking this brand.


----------



## Zuqi

stacker45 said:


> Spoken like a true Grado fan, this is exactly what I have been saying all along. I am willing to accept a slight difference in color, or wood grain, between the L and R earcups. I think that this is to be expected when you're dealing with natural wood.
> 
> A 1/2'' scratch like I had on the back of my GS1000's earcup, or a nick, like prdrm360's GH-1s have, is either the result of careless handling, or purely accidental. Whatever the reason, the Customer shouldn't have to pay for Grado's mishaps.
> 
> ...


 
 You've made some very good points. Maybe they will change their attitude in the future when people stop buying because their carelessness.


----------



## rovopio

stacker45 said:


> It wasn"t my dealer that offered me a refund, it was the Grado representative, he brought the two pairs of GS1k he had left, and met me at my dealer"s, so that I could choose the one I liked best.


 
  
 I see. That's great. Maybe I should try buying from the Regional Grado Reps the next time I buy my Grado then, not from the country's dealer.
 On that note yeah I'd say i'd say there are some bit of luck involved. I've heard some story about nicks on the RSxE cups as well here. maybe the percentage are not much, but at $250 and above, it's not chump change anymore. They need to meet us halfway here. Sure we can overlook the box and minimal accessories but they need to step-up their QC's with these models.
  
 Even the rs2e I got has significantly less leather padding than my 325e (which I find odd), and I did ask here.


----------



## pigmode

I'm enjoying my RS-2i. Sometimes happy as pie, congratulating my own good luck. Sometimes wondering if perhaps an RS-1/RS-1i might be a better fit, lol.


----------



## joseph69

Have about 35hrs on the GH-1's and naturally they just keep getting better and better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Sorry for those who unfortunately received blemished pairs.


----------



## XLR8

Ok,
  
 Just tested my RS2i followed by RS1i and finally HF2 on the same source as per GH1.
  
 I want to just say firstly this is an opinion I audibly heard. As always your mile may vary and probably will so please appreciate audio is subjective.
  
 Firstly the RS2i.
 These headphones have an incredible detail from midrange and up with that light wood acoustic sound. Compared to the GH1 these are not neutral throwing the mids and top end so forward it borders inside your face and out of it. Bass is there but not dominant. This can pushes more mids to top end and it’s very audible and transparent. Its mids extend also towards the bottom end producing a rather detailed mid-bass which I like. Furthermore, these are probably the loudest on the same volume compared to the others. The HF2 is very close on output level with this can.
  
 Next the RS1i.
 These headphones are unique and special. Wide open soundstage and surprisingly better bass (lower freq) than either the GH1 and RS2i’s. In other words it does the lower bottom end better. Surprisingly, it also has an excellent top end again these two areas along with the wide soundstage make it rather unique listening experience. The midrange is distant on these compared to the two above.
  
 Then the HF2,
 If anything this blew them all. It has a similar characteristics(neutral?) to the GH1 from mids and top end but that’s where it ends. The bass is brutal and dominant in these headphones bordering on explosive. There is also a dark experience but this disappears after a few minutes. The mids and top end again share it with the GH1’s with the HF2’s going even further up possibly even more than the RS1i’s. This top end is exacerbated by the metal cup so it is audible.
  
 All three of the above were tested with L-cush exactly the same as the GH1.
 My feeling is the “e” series driver is audibly different against the i series. If anything it shows a more neutral mid and top end tapering out. One other thing from memory of the audition the GH1 did not have any hiss or not enough against the ‘i’ series, when I auditioned it. From memory when the e series did come out this was a noticeable difference being discussed on these forums between the predecessor and current series. Some would say the e series is more flat neutral without the fun factor of the predecessor. More polite is the word I best described the GH1 when walking out of the store.
  
 Again as always an individual opinion.
 Happy listenings..


----------



## XLR8

zuqi said:


> The nick on the earcup is big enough to make this pair of headphones a 'B stock'.
> For years, owning/owned so many Grados, I've build up quite a strong tolerance on poor craftsmanship (Only for Grado, damn), but this one is unbearable.
> Admitedly, the sound of the GH1 is an upgrade to the HF2, the ps500 and 500e,which is quite good, but to me it's sound lacks energy, which is Grado's biggest attractive factor.
> I do think Grado should treat their customers and fans more seriously, if they continue sell us crappy finished headphones, and the sound of them no longer attractive, some fans will be very disappointed and cease liking this brand.


 

 Wow...
 This must be very upsetting.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I sure do hope you go back where purchased and request a replacement.
 That is not satisfactory Grado QC especially on a limited edition can which will probably be resold in the future as per Bushmills, HF, etc
 Best of luck Zuqi.


----------



## whirlwind

Good Saturday morning to all of you "Gradoheads"
  
 A cup of McCafe bold and dark french roast and a little Bonamassa from opening night of the Three Kings Tour....the wife and I be going to see this show next friday night...row 8 ...center stage....I am stoked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Tribute to Freddie King...

  
  
  
  
 Tribute To Albert King....oh my...not the flying V.....just missing Albert's pipe!


----------



## bpcans

^^^ whirlwind, your Saturday morning wake up videos are the best sir!


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind is pretty good, it's hard to keep up  !
  

  

  
 and from one of my favorite albums ---


----------



## bpcans

^^^ jaywillin, thanks for the videos this morning. Between you and whirlwind I might not make my tee time.


----------



## jaywillin

if you do make it HEAD DOWN, ARM STRAIGHT !!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Bpcans, what course are you playing? I used to live in Chaska.


----------



## whirlwind

bpcans said:


> ^^^ jaywillin, thanks for the videos this morning. Between you and whirlwind I might not make my tee time.


 
 Think, TEMPO


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> if you do make it HEAD DOWN, ARM STRAIGHT !!


jw, are you saying these two simple reminders might help lower my score?*


wildcatsare1 said:



			Bpcans, what course are you playing? I used to live in Chaska.
		
Click to expand...

* Wildcat, I played the Chaska Town Course last month, I birdied my last hole to walk off like a champion. Today we're teeing it up at the local dog track, Crystal Lake GC in Lakeville, MN. It's ten minutes from my house and they have great cheeseburgers.*


whirlwind said:



			Think, TEMPO   

Click to expand...

* whirlwind, you mean like Fred Astaire?


----------



## stacker45

zuqi said:


> The nick on the earcup is big enough to make this pair of headphones a 'B stock'.
> For years, owning/owned so many Grados, I've build up quite a strong tolerance on poor craftsmanship (Only for Grado, damn), but this one is unbearable.
> Admitedly, the sound of the GH1 is an upgrade to the HF2, the ps500 and 500e,which is quite good, but to me it's sound lacks energy, which is Grado's biggest attractive factor.
> I do think Grado should treat their customers and fans more seriously, if they continue sell us crappy finished headphones, and the sound of them no longer attractive, some fans will be very disappointed and cease liking this brand.


 
  
 The game has changed in the last few years. The competition has never been more intense, There are a lot more headphones manufacturers out there, and some of them play in the same sand box as Grado, so now would be a very good time for them to step up their game.
  
 Many Head-Fi members, myself included, believe that Grado is keeping an eye on this web site. Even if that is the case, I think that if we would all take the time to write our comments directly to Grado, they might realise the seriousness of the situation.


----------



## whirlwind

zuqi said:


> The nick on the earcup is big enough to make this pair of headphones a 'B stock'.
> For years, owning/owned so many Grados, I've build up quite a strong tolerance on poor craftsmanship (Only for Grado, damn), but this one is unbearable.
> Admitedly, the sound of the GH1 is an upgrade to the HF2, the ps500 and 500e,which is quite good, but to me it's sound lacks energy, which is Grado's biggest attractive factor.
> I do think Grado should treat their customers and fans more seriously, if they continue sell us crappy finished headphones, and the sound of them no longer attractive, some fans will be very disappointed and cease liking this brand.


 
 I would send them back and either exchange them, or get your money back.
  
 Those are not worth the $650 price tag, with a cup in that condition.
  
 I know everybody has their own opinions on these cans......but for me personally...these are way over priced....I understand eveybody's mileage may vary.


----------



## Zuqi

xlr8 said:


> Ok,
> 
> Just tested my RS2i followed by RS1i and finally HF2 on the same source as per GH1.
> 
> ...


 
 Nice comparison XLR8, my biggest regret is that I didn't get a pair of RS2i before they diecontinued. They're my favorite 'i' generation Grados.


----------



## Zuqi

xlr8 said:


> Wow...
> This must be very upsetting.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks man, I wrote an email to TTVJ today requested for a refund, I've never had bad experience dealing with them, I think this time they will do the right thing as expected.


----------



## Zuqi

stacker45 said:


> The game has changed in the last few years. The competition has never been more intense, There are a lot more headphones manufacturers out there, and some of them play in the same sand box as Grado, so now would be a very good time for them to step up their game.
> 
> Many Head-Fi members, myself included, believe that Grado is keeping an eye on this web site. Even if that is the case, I think that if we would all take the time to write our comments directly to Grado, they might realise the seriousness of the situation.


 
 True, if Grado still want to stay in the game in the future, they should be more serious on their way of making their products.
 I suspect the workers in Grado labs don't have any passion  for their job nor for the products they're making, they just do the routine everyday and they hate it, that's my interpretation on why they handle wood cups and parts in such a careless manner.
 I will send an email to grado tomorrow to inform them about the case.


----------



## Zuqi

whirlwind said:


> I would send them back and either exchange them, or get your money back.
> 
> Those are not worth the $650 price tag, with a cup in that condition.
> 
> I know everybody has their own opinions on these cans......but for me personally...these are way over priced....I understand eveybody's mileage may vary.


 
 Yes, although I've developed strong tolerance on Grado's poor build quality, but this is more than most people could bear.


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> Ok,
> Just tested my RS2i followed by RS1i and finally HF2 on the same source as per GH1.


 
 Nice review of your preference/opinion on these three HP's!


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> jw, are you saying* these two simple reminders *might help lower my score?
> Wildcat, I played the Chaska Town Course last month, I birdied my last hole to walk off like a champion. Today we're teeing it up at the local dog track, Crystal Lake GC in Lakeville, MN. It's ten minutes from my house and they have great cheeseburgers.
> whirlwind, you mean like Fred Astaire?


 
 and a third, the hips, don't open them too soon !


----------



## stacker45

zuqi said:


> Yes, although I've developed strong tolerance on Grado's poor build quality, but this is more than most people could bear.


 
  
 In pdrm360's case, it's not even a build quality problem, it's simply a case of careless handling, and like I've said before, sh&t happens, and when it does, you have to take the loss. You don't drop your hot potato on your unsuspecting cutomer's lap. 
  
 When a mishap does happends, all Grado has to do, is drop the price, and inform the partys involved on the nature of the dammage(s). I'm sure that there are people that, given the choice, they would prefer paying less for a slightly dinged GH-1, than paying full retail for a mint pair.


----------



## pigmode

xlr8 said:


> Ok,
> 
> Just tested my RS2i followed by RS1i and finally HF2 on the same source as per GH1.
> 
> ...






Sounds like the RS-1i would be a better fit for my needs. 

If anyone's interested I'm open to discussing a trade + cash, of my RS-2i for your RS-1i.


----------



## stacker45

pigmode said:


> Sounds like the RS-1i would be a better fit for my needs.
> 
> If anyone's interested I'm open to discussing a trade + cash, of my RS-2i for your RS-1i.


 
  
 I wish you luck, because from what I've read, the RS1i seems to be one of the most appreciated Grado models.


----------



## pigmode

stacker45 said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like the RS-1i would be a better fit for my needs.
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Its a longshot more or less, although I believe at least two were sold in the Classifieds in the past month. That's what I get for trying to save a c-note or two.


----------



## whirlwind

pigmode said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > pigmode said:
> ...


 
 Don't sweat it...there are plenty of RS1i around....they will show up in the B/S/T forums


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> and a third, the hips, don't open them too soon !


jw, thank you sir for your help. I shot a very sloppy 78 today, and was glad to get off the course. Now for some Grado hp time tonight along with a little bad Minnesota Twins baseball. What could be better?


----------



## whirlwind

bpcans said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > and a third, the hips, don't open them too soon !
> ...


 
 For me that is a darn good round, sir!
  
 I have trouble breaking 80 anymore and if I happen to do so, which is not very often,  it is usually 78 or 79.


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> For me that is a darn good round, sir!
> 
> I have trouble breaking 80 anymore and if I happen to do so, which is not very often,  it is usually 78 or 79.


Today I scrambled my ass off, got lucky, and made some putts. Like I said, we played the local dog track. I like reading the ever evolving opinions on the GH-1 headphones. Coming to a consensus could take months. lol.


----------



## whirlwind

bpcans said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > For me that is a darn good round, sir!
> ...


 
 I always scramble.....never can play a good solid round of golf ....yeah opinions on the GH-1 seem to vary to say the least
  
 I think it would be a much easier decision for people if the price tag was not so high, at $650 you are getting pretty dang close to buying a nice used flagship.


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> jw, thank you sir for your help. I shot a very sloppy 78 today, and was glad to get off the course. Now for some Grado hp time tonight along with a little bad Minnesota Twins baseball. What could be better?


 
  
  


whirlwind said:


> For me that is a darn good round, sir!
> 
> I have trouble breaking 80 anymore and if I happen to do so, which is not very often,  it is usually 78 or 79.


 
 in my "prime" (lol) when i could play, i was an 80-90 kinda guy, not very consistent at all, i could hit it hard, just not straight , which can be troublesome to ones score on the links


----------



## XLR8

Thnx guys for the kind words. 
Pigmode no trade here these are keepers.  

pdrm360 i didn't realise till now that you too also had the chip in the cup. Can those returning requesting refund please keep us updated on what the retailers say /do? 
Even with recessed drivers which none of my i series have i find this poor and for Grado to say is within specifications is even more poor form. I mean don't we all recall the infamous rs1e protruding drivers and then who was it mercuttio who said that his version were new revised with the cup protrusion lesser than what we saw with first batch?? I dunno it's all very confusing and poor form from Grado and buyers need to stand up and say excuse me Grado what is correct here - flush, protruding or recessed? 

It maybe minor nitpicking but it's necessary for Grado to appreciate that this is not acceptable and to pull up their socks with manufacturing processes and it is ok to make 988 sets of gh1's instead of 1000 due to components not passing QC. 

I think stacker45 summed it correctly when he passed the comments onto Grado 9 years ago and yet they still continue to be complacent about it. 

My fanboism with Grado is the simultaneity of duality. You appreciate the sound first most followed closely by their appearance when you take them off. This is what the Grado fan wants not something chipped so i empathise with those who received damaged goods. 

I also appreciate that Grado is a family run business, so Grado if you reading this please release your products with time, patience and effort. Please don't rush them to make $$$ at the same of compromises. 

I have ranted on too long so will now stop. 
Happy listening everyone


----------



## XLR8

stacker45 said:


> I wish you luck, because from what I've read, the RS1i seems to be one of the most appreciated Grado models.




Even listening to rs1i the other day it has this > shape sound where tops and bottoms are dominant mid less so and a large soundstage. I appreciate listening to them and they too me are as close to combing an excellent soundstage with reference sound quality. Maybe next year i will acquire a vintage rs1 to add to the collection ahead of whirlwind request for worms vintage rs1's hehehe...


----------



## stacker45

xlr8 said:


> Thnx guys for the kind words.
> Pigmode no trade here these are keepers.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 For what it's worth, I don't consider you a Grado fanboy. In my opinion, a fanboy is someone for whom Grado can do no wrong. He'll forgive them everything, no matter how bad they mess up. He'll also use excuses, like ''Grados are build by hand''. and, ''Grado is small family buisness''.
  
 Like me, you seem to generally like Grado products, yet you remain objective, and you aren'tt affraid to voice your opinion, even if it's not in Grado's favor. This makes you a Grado fan, in my book.


----------



## stacker45

xlr8 said:


> Even listening to rs1i the other day it has this > shape sound where tops and bottoms are dominant mid less so and a large soundstage. I appreciate listening to them and they too me are as close to combing an excellent soundstage with reference sound quality. Maybe next year i will acquire a vintage rs1 to add to the collection ahead of whirlwind request for worms vintage rs1's hehehe...


 
  
 The classic RS1 were my first encounter with Grado, and to have the oportunity to buy a brand new pair 10 years later, has me tickle to death.


----------



## Zuqi

stacker45 said:


> In pdrm360's case, it's not even a build quality problem, it's simply a case of careless handling, and like I've said before, sh&t happens, and when it does, you have to take the loss. You don't drop your hot potato on your unsuspecting cutomer's lap.
> 
> When a mishap does happends, all Grado has to do, is drop the price, and inform the partys involved on the nature of the dammage(s). I'm sure that there are people that, given the choice, they would prefer paying less for a slightly dinged GH-1, than paying full retail for a mint pair.


 
 Indeed, Grado is a headphone manufacturer, their headphones aren't cheap, as a 'hi-end' manufacturer, they should make high quality products. i like the sound of their headphones and I like the retro design, but I'm no 'fanboy'. If they didn't make their headphones properly, I will not find excuse for them, I do think it is a shame if they find excuses for themselves.


----------



## Zuqi

pigmode said:


> Sounds like the RS-1i would be a better fit for my needs.
> 
> If anyone's interested I'm open to discussing a trade + cash, of my RS-2i for your RS-1i.


 
 If i were you I would keep the RS2i. If I was given a chance to buy a discontinued grado 'i' generation product, I would choose the RS2i.
 Sound quality wise, the RS1i is superior, bigger and deeper soundstage, more airy on the upper end, but the RS2i's sound is more intimate, more agreesive and more importantly, more cohesive than the RS1i. I think the Bass bump of RS1i is a minus to it's sound as it break the balance of the overall sound, and the mids of the RS1i is not as 'in your face' than it's littel brother, which makes it less engaging.


----------



## pigmode

zuqi said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like the RS-1i would be a better fit for my needs.
> ...


 
  
  
 It was a thought--I'm in no rush. In fact I'm at a place where I should probably keep the system static for a while, so I can enjoy the music *unmolested*. Too much fiddling tends to get in the way.
  
 At this point the Senn ie800 is first string and will get used 80% of the time. Maybe I'll wait till I can audition an RS-1i in house.


----------



## XLR8

stacker45 said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > Thnx guys for the kind words.
> ...




I would like to shout you some beer 
Indeed, if something tarnishes the brand I will be quick to voice an opinion and I am not shy about it either.
Perhaps I am stacker45 v2.. .
I still would like to add a vintage rs1 to the collection and worms rs1's look very tasty...


----------



## JoeDoe

Aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh!!!!!

:eek::frown::eek::frown:


----------



## DrawTheLine87

joedoe said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh!!!!!
> 
> :eek::frown::eek::frown:



Ahhhhhh!!!!


----------



## JoeDoe

I know one of you people has a spare gimbal right? RIGHT?!
  
 RIIIIIGGGHHHTTTT!?!??!?!?!


----------



## joseph69

joedoe said:


> I know one of you people has a spare gimbal right? RIGHT?!
> 
> RIIIIIGGGHHHTTTT!?!??!?!?!


 
 WOW!
 I have a spare gimbal, but not for the RS1i, there from 80i's.


----------



## joseph69

I'm not one for changing the "stock" Grado cushions which come with a particular model with the exception of the (S) cushions. I've been listening to the GH-1's with (G) cushions and I am definitely going to order a pair for the GH-1's. As far as I'm concerned there are absolutely no drawbacks!


----------



## bpcans

pigmode said:


> It was a thought--I'm in no rush. In fact I'm at a place where I should probably keep the system static for a while, so I can enjoy the music *unmolested*. Too much fiddling tends to get in the way.
> 
> At this point the Senn ie800 is first string and will get used 80% of the time. Maybe I'll wait till I can audition an RS-1i in house.


I think your on the right track sir. Take your time and don't be in any hurry, upgradeyetis is a real disease that can strike at any time. Enjoy the music!


----------



## wormsdriver

joedoe said:


> I know one of you people has a spare gimbal right? RIGHT?!
> 
> RIIIIIGGGHHHTTTT!?!??!?!?!


 
 pm sent, help is on the way!!!


----------



## JoeDoe

wormsdriver said:


> pm sent, help is on the way!!!




Thank you sir! I emailed them and they said they'd send a replacement!


----------



## Audio Addict

joseph69 said:


> I'm not one for changing the "stock" Grado cushions which come with a particular model with the exception of the (S) cushions. I've been listening to the GH-1's with (G) cushions and I am definitely going to order a pair for the GH-1's. As far as I'm concerned there are absolutely no drawbacks!




That is my experience as well. I took my pair to the Chicago meet and that was the same comment another HEAD-FIER had after first listening with the G cushion and then going back to the L cushion


----------



## joseph69

audio addict said:


> That is my experience as well. I took my pair to the Chicago meet and that was the same comment another HEAD-FIER had after first listening with the G cushion and then going back to the L cushion


 
 I was quite amazed at how the GH-1 kept its tonality/bass/and very, very slightly (if any) recessed the mid-range while keeping the upper frequencies smooth and not exaggerated at all, and of course opened up the sound-stage quite nicely and just added to the comfort!


----------



## wormsdriver

joedoe said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > pm sent, help is on the way!!!
> ...


 




  


joseph69 said:


> audio addict said:
> 
> 
> > That is my experience as well. I took my pair to the Chicago meet and that was the same comment another HEAD-FIER had after first listening with the G cushion and then going back to the L cushion
> ...


 
 I tried the G-cush's on the Gh-1 just briefly when I first got them and agree^^ 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/26790#post_11789047


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> I tried the G-cush's on the Gh-1 just briefly when I first got them and agree^^
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/26790#post_11789047


----------



## wormsdriver

hey @joseph69 have you tried the Gh-1 on your Gs-1??? sounds good brother, I'm just sayin'


----------



## wormsdriver

call me crazy, but I'm starting to believe these GH-1 are actually worth the price of admission...


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> hey @joseph69 have you tried the Gh-1 on your Gs-1??? sounds good brother, I'm just sayin' call me crazy, but I'm starting to believe these GH-1 are actually worth the price of admission...


 
 Yes, I started with the WA6, then once I heard how good they sounded with the (G) cushions, I switched to the GS-1. Not that it didn't sound great with the WA6, but the GS-1 has a tighter bass presentation…sounded great! I actually thought they were worth the price to begin with, and I only have about 40hrs on mine so far.


----------



## charliex

pigmode said:


> It was a thought--I'm in no rush. In fact I'm at a place where I should probably keep the system static for a while, so I can enjoy the music *unmolested*. Too much fiddling tends to get in the way.
> 
> At this point the Senn ie800 is first string and will get used 80% of the time. Maybe I'll wait till I can audition an RS-1i in house.


 
    Quote:


bpcans said:


> I think your on the right track sir. Take your time and don't be in any hurry, upgradeyetis is a real disease that can strike at any time. Enjoy the music!


 
  
   So VERY true - 'upgradeyetis' IS a disease no different than the flu (except that you get pleasure rather than illness).  I've been quite antsy about getting the new Grado GH-1, perhaps I should slow down and take some time to enjoy the other end of the spectrum and put some serious listening time into my newly acquired Vintage S (Super Vintage) RS-1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 PS - I'm still kicking myself over the selling of my Grado HF-1 AND HF-2


----------



## Audio Addict

charliex said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> PS - I'm still kicking myself over the selling of my Grado HF-1 AND HF-2




I still have mine but have not opened the box yet.


----------



## sling5s

charliex said:


> PS - I'm still kicking myself over the selling of my Grado HF-1 AND HF-2


 
 I'm still kicking myself for selling my Grado (super vintage) RS1 10 years ago. Worse mistake ever!


----------



## Audio Addict

Did you ever watch the USA show Covert Affair? The RS1 vintage with the large wood case as well as other Grado headphones were a standard accessory for one of the characters, Auggie Anderson.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> call me crazy, but I'm starting to believe these GH-1 are actually worth the price of admission...


 
 I agree.  I just did a semi-systematic listening test of ALL my wood Grados on ensemble violin music.  Of the 8 pairs I used (RS2e, RS2i, GH-1, RS1i, RS1, PS500, PS1000, and GS1000), only the two RS2's did better on violin music (specifically, Barber's "Adagio for Strings.")   
  
 GH-1 is a fabulous headphone.  It actually did bass better than the RS2's that came out ahead on violin music alone, so for full-spectrum music, would actually be better.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

audio addict said:


> Did you ever watch the USA show Covert Affair? The RS1 vintage with the large wood case as well as other Grado headphones were a standard accessory for one of the characters, Auggie Anderson.


 
 Dang!  That fact alone will make me look up the show and watch some of it!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

sling5s said:


> I'm still kicking myself for selling my Grado (super vintage) RS1 10 years ago. Worse mistake ever!


 
 Buy a new old stock pair at *lpgear.com*.   stacker45 did and he loves them!  Not marked up to stratospheric prices, either... just the standard $700 that Grado charges even today for the current RS1, the RS1e.  
  
 (Dang... every time I recommend these guys, I get the itch to buy my own pair from them, even though I already have a pair!!!)


----------



## Audio Addict

I stumbled across it on Amazon Prime unlimited video and it is actually rated fairly well there.

It actually has been cancelled. Probably by those Sennheiser fans


----------



## ruthieandjohn

audio addict said:


> I stumbled across it on Amazon Prime unlimited video and it is actually rated fairly well there.
> 
> It actually has been cancelled. Probably by those Sennheiser fans


 
 What is the "it" to which you refer?  Sounds enticing! "Covert Affairs?"


----------



## Audio Addict

ruthieandjohn said:


> What is the "it" to which you refer?  Sounds enticing! "Covert Affairs?"




Has great images as I a lot of scenes are outside the US or so they make it appear.

The RS1 don't travel but instead the PS500 are the traveler's choice.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Buy a new old stock pair at *lpgear.com*.  * stacker45 did and he loves them! * Not marked up to stratospheric prices, either... just the standard $700 that Grado charges even today for the current RS1, the RS1e.


 
 Yes he does love them, but since his GH-1's arrived he prefers them to the NOS RS1. 
 It would be a matter of preference of course. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 John, Try the (G) cushions with the GH-1, I would like to know if you like/dislike them together.


----------



## pdrm360

ruthieandjohn said:


> Buy a new old stock pair at *lpgear.com*.   stacker45 did and he loves them!  Not marked up to stratospheric prices, either... just the standard $700 that Grado charges even today for the current RS1, the RS1e.
> 
> (Dang... every time I recommend these guys, I get the itch to buy my own pair from them, even though I already have a pair!!!)


 
  
 Do you know if they are RS1 Classic or Vintage?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

pdrm360 said:


> Do you know if they are RS1 Classic or Vintage?



Stacker45 can tell you. I don't actually have a pair. I do know that they come with a serial number, which the older RS1s do not have.


----------



## stacker45

For those who might be wondering. My RS1 are the buttoned, classic version. serial number 2390. The last year of production for that model was 2008, so even though I bought them new, they are at least 7 years old. They have dark colored wood, and they are flawless.

It is true that I generally prefer the GH-1, to the RS1, however, the margin by wich I prefer the GH-1 is very small, and with darker recordings, I still prefer the RS1's more lively sound. 

Oh!, and Joseph, you're scaring me with that GH-1/G-cush buisness. I'm still not comfortable with having to sell my first Grados, so if you're telling me that my PS1k will be gattering as much dust as my GS1k, I'm not sure I want to try this diabolical GH-1/G-cush plan of yours! :evil:

I'm just kidding!, I'll gladly try the G-cush with my GH-1, I'm just waiting for my meds to take effect, and I'll try to get an hour or two of quality time with the GH-1 later tonight, and I'll report back asap.


----------



## pigmode

ruthieandjohn said:


> sling5s said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still kicking myself for selling my Grado (super vintage) RS1 10 years ago. Worse mistake ever!
> ...


 
  
  
 Someone (possibly you) posted that link earlier. I considered it lightly, but now have to ask if those RS-1 in the link are 100% legit?  
  
 Btw the classic semi-vintage RS-1 I had possession of briefly was serial numbered with magic marker. Are the LP Gear RS-1 the same? These are vintage close to 2000+/-. I regarded these very highly with a Headamp GS-1 and Anedio D1.


----------



## stacker45

I was at my local music store checking out their ever groing vinyl section. One of the store's associates was in the process of placing new LPs in the racks, so I turned to him and asked, ''excuse me, have you seen Dolly Parton's Greatest Hits, by any chance?'' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





....Hmmm!, I hear crickets!
  
 Ok! let's try it this way, ''excuse me, have you seen Dolly Parton's Greatest tit$, by any chance?''. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess the meds are starting to take effect!


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I'm just kidding!, I'll gladly try the G-cush with my GH-1, I'm just waiting for my meds to take effect, and I'll try to get an hour or two of quality time with the GH-1 later tonight, and I'll report back asap.


 
 OK, great, I can't wait to hear what you have say!


----------



## stacker45

pigmode said:


> Someone (possibly you) posted that link earlier. I considered it lightly, but now have to ask if those RS-1 in the link are 100% legit?
> 
> Btw the classic semi-vintage RS-1 I had possession of briefly was serial numbered with magic marker. Are the LP Gear RS-1 the same? These are vintage close to 2000+/-. I regarded these very highly with a Headamp GS-1 and Anedio D1.


 
  
 Nice RS1, what do you mean by semi-vintage?.
  
 By the way, I recenrly bought my n.o.s classic RS1s from LPGear, and I can assure you the they're the real deal, I mean, buying from LPGear, is not like buying them from the back of a mini van, in a shopping mall's parking lot!


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> OK, great, I can't wait to hear what you have say!


 
  
 Did you compare the GH-1/G-cush to your PS1k?


----------



## DrawTheLine87

stacker45 said:


>



I wasn't aware you could find NOS RS1s! I'm so tempted.... Happen to have any more pictures of yours to tempt me? What's their return policy? (In case of a defective unit)


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Did you compare the GH-1/G-cush to your PS1k?


 
 No…can you do it I'm scared?


----------



## pigmode

stacker45 said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> > Someone (possibly you) posted that link earlier. I considered it lightly, but now have to ask if those RS-1 in the link are 100% legit?
> ...


 
  
  
 Nice!
  
 I don't know why these aren't flying off the shelves. I want one *very* badly, but for me making that commitment must also include finding and acquiring a Headamp GS-1 which I believe Kevin Gilmore designed for Grado HP's. Discrete circuitry baby! No opamps. I'm decidedly half-stepping here trying to keep things simple, using the built in amplifier from the Anedio D2. Will have to think about it. All I want is one IE and one HP--one Senn (ie800), and one Grado. 
  
 Apparently "Semi Vintage" was the nomenclature used earlier (for me, in 2011), for what is now known as RS-1 Classic. I had to look that up btw in Mercuttio's guide.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/a/rs1-version-guide.


----------



## Harry Manback

Look at the size of that plug! It's almost pornographic! 

Public service announcement: Sam Adams Octoberfest is now available!


----------



## pigmode

drawtheline87 said:


> I wasn't aware you could find NOS RS1s! I'm so tempted.... Happen to have any more pictures of yours to tempt me? What's their return policy? (In case of a defective unit)


 
   
  
 There's only one left.


----------



## XLR8

harry manback said:


> Look at the size of that plug! It's almost pornographic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ruthieandjohn

@imackler asked me about the ability of the RS1 vs. the RS2 to play classical music, and music with lots of strings in particular, as he had an opportunity for a good buy on the RS2e.
  
 Since I hardly ever switch headphones based on genre, I actually had to do an experiment to answer his question.   Of course, just because I could, I did include all of my Grado wood headphones in the comparison (except the Bushmills, which are semi-closed)., not just my two RS1s and two RS2's.
  
 I did a listening experiment, aided with two glasses of German white wine, using Barber's Adagio for Strings as the source of "lots of strings."  Music was CD quality lossless, played through Schiit Bifrost Uber USB2 DAC and Schiit Lyr 2 amp.
  
 I used the PS1000, the GS1000, the RS1 (with wood buttons), the RS1i, the RS2i, the RS2e, the PS500, and the GH-1.
  
 I particularly listened for the ability of the headphones to transmit the "woody" hollow nature of the violin when many are played together, as well as the overall tone.
  
 I found that I preferred the smaller, more intimate setting that put the violins closest to me, and the ratings reflect that - here, large sound stage is a minus rather than a plus.  For full orchestral works with lots of things going on and no primacy given to strings, you would likely value sound stage more highly.
  
 For violin, I concluded, from best to "worst" (worst is relative, as it still could thrill me with some of the hollow woodiness):
  

RS2e
RS2i
GH-1
RS1
RS1i
PS500
PS1000
GS1000.
  
 In general, those with smaller sound stage and flatter pads fare better (that might be why I preferred the RS1, with its flat pads and wood buttons, to the RS1i that came later and is intended to be improved).  That is also why I preferred the PS500, with its on-ear L bowls, to the PS1000, with its over ear G cush.
  
 The RS1e was not a headphone I had so I could not rank it, though it is the RS1 version now available new.  I would NOT think it would do as well as the RS1i, based on what others have said.
  
 That was for ensemble string music.  I didn't listen to solo violin music.
  
 The PS1000 was very good with ensemble strings, and for full orchestral pieces, it is the one I would choose, due to its better sound stage and excellent treble detail.  But for strings alone, the ranking pretty much follows my overall ranking of Grados, with RS2e at the top.
  
 Hope this helps!


----------



## joseph69

@stacker45 
 I did it…I compared both the GH-1 with (G) cushions and the PS1K's…I was scared for no reason, two different presentations, but both very nice!


----------



## DrawTheLine87

pigmode said:


> There's only one left.



I may or may not have just bought a pair... This was unexpected...


----------



## ruthieandjohn

pigmode said:


> Someone (possibly you) posted that link earlier. I considered it lightly, but now have to ask if those RS-1 in the link are 100% legit?


 
 Yes, I posted it.  @stacker45 got a pair there, and he is by far the most discriminating and particular connoisseur of Grado headphones that I know.  The fact that he likes them ASSURES that they are good and not fakes.  As I recall, his had a serial number, and indeed, ALL Grado serial numbers that I have ever seen are marked by hand with black marker under the earpads.


----------



## pigmode

I agree that with classical the RS-2i is excellent with solo or smaller ensemble pieces. Not that you won't enjoy works with a full orchestra, where it actually does quite well. Otoh from an audiophile perspective there will be a degree of congestion. I listen to a lot of classical and my go to is the Senn ie800. 
  
 Am currently listening to Bach Concerto No. 2, Hahn/Kahane, Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra. Most excellent. The RS-2i brings the harpsichord through very clearly.


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> @stacker45
> 
> I did it…I compared both the GH-1 with (G) cushions and the PS1K's…I was scared for no reason, two different presentations, but both very nice!



I haven't done it but I would think the Gs1ke, Gh-1 with g- cush's would be more in line than comparing it to the Ps10000.

If the gh-1 gets pretty close, I'm selling the Gs1ke


----------



## hardbop

I picked up some new vinyl this week.
  
 Art Blakey's "Ugetsu" and "Kenny Burrel and John Coltrane"
  
 They both sound fantastic with the GH1's.


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> > Someone (possibly you) posted that link earlier. I considered it lightly, but now have to ask if those RS-1 in the link are 100% legit?
> ...




Haha, one more thing that Grado is not consistent about. If I remember correctly, I think I've seen some serial numbers in like ball point pen in blue ink. Also, the sr325'serial numbers were carved in the plastic housing and I think on the inside rod blocks too.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Yes, I posted it.  @stacker45 got a pair there, and he is by far the most discriminating and particular connoisseur of Grado headphones that I know.  The fact that he likes them ASSURES that they are good and not fakes.  As I recall, his had a serial number, and indeed, ALL Grado serial numbers that I have ever seen are marked by hand with black marker under the earpads.


 
  
  


wormsdriver said:


> I haven't done it but I would think the Gs1ke, Gh-1 with g- cush's would be more in line than comparing it to the Ps10000.
> If the gh-1 gets pretty close, I'm selling the Gs1ke


 
 Your probably correct saying the GH-1 with (G) cushions is more along the lines of the GS1Ke not the PS1K. I was never one for either the GS1Ki/e but I really enjoy the GH-1 with the (G) cushions. The thing that really impressed me about the GH-1 with the (G) cushions is strangely they don't loose any of their bass…but gain a nice sound-stage.


----------



## XLR8

I have discovered with the RS1i if you want to bring the mids slightly forward and increase the bass wear them with flats.
 They sound funky now..

 Edit: I am enjoying their sound now..not quite RS2i but still very warm sounding and full punch bass and mids in line with tops


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> Haha, one more thing that Grado is not consistent about. If I remember correctly, I think I've seen some serial numbers in like ball point pen in blue ink. Also, the sr325'serial numbers were carved in the plastic housing and I think on the inside rod blocks too.


 
 Correct, the 325is's serial #'s are etched into the cups by hand.


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> I have discovered with the RS1i if you want to bring the mids slightly forward and increase the bass wear them with flats.
> They sound funky now..


 
 I just purchased TTVJ Flat Pads for the third time (after selling the other two) and put them on my RS1i's and they're in my closet now…something just doesn't sound right to me with the Flats on the RS1i.


----------



## XLR8

joseph69 said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > I have discovered with the RS1i if you want to bring the mids slightly forward and increase the bass wear them with flats.
> ...


 

 Joseph, give it some time.
 I initially heard bloated bass but now it's mellowing out smoothly..different is the word here.. something has changed in the mids and tops no question about it. I am really enjoying it now about 15min into the session..


----------



## pdrm360

joseph69 said:


> I just purchased TTVJ Flat Pads for the third time (after selling the other two) and put them on my RS1i's and they're in my closet now…something just doesn't sound right to me with the Flats on the RS1i.


 
  
 Nope, I don't like the Flat Pads for the  RS1i either, they do a better job on my RS1 (bottomless) though.


----------



## pigmode

ruthieandjohn said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> > Someone (possibly you) posted that link earlier. I considered it lightly, but now have to ask if those RS-1 in the link are 100% legit?
> ...


 
  
  
 Thanks kayandjohn. I've enjoyed both your and stacker45's posts--very helpful. 
  
  
  
  
  


drawtheline87 said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> > There's only one left.
> ...


 
   
  
 So have I. It said "Only 2 left in stock" when I ordered 1 hr ago, and apparently they don't update automatically. Unexpected purchase, yes. Not surprising though, as I think I've been moving in this direction since 2011.
  
  
  
  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/1050#post_7778062


pigmode said:


> pcf said:
> 
> 
> > If you can't find the serial number, your RS1 is vintage.
> ...


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> Joseph, give it some time.
> I initially heard bloated bass but now it's mellowing out smoothly..different is the word here.. something has changed in the mids and tops no question about it. I am really enjoying it now about 15min into the session..


 
 I did, this is the third time and I gave them a very fair share of time, but just didn't like them.
 Maybe I'll unbox my 80i's with "Vibro Classic Wood Cups" I'll try them out on them.


----------



## DrawTheLine87

pigmode said:


> Thanks kayandjohn. I've enjoyed both your and stacker45's posts--very helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hopefully we're the only two who tried ordering them! NOS RS1s with buttons are a headphone I've been lusting after for years!


----------



## XLR8

joseph69 said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > Joseph, give it some time.
> ...


 

 I guess I should be accurate with my setup.
 They have HD414 normal quarter mod which are similar to flats, and I also use the SR80 buttons in the center of the RS1i's.
  
 Really enjoying them now very liquid and detailed.
 EDIT: If anything they are akin to the RS2i with more punch but a tad less detail in those mids (less bright, warmer) but still very enjoyable with a larger sound-stage...
 EDIT2: Yes really enjoying them now(30min in) very smooth and better bass punch than rs2i with that airy detail in mids and larger sound-stage.. wow quite a revelation for me it sounds very good now much better than before(without buttons and reverse quarter mod pads -->L-Cush similar)..
 EDIT3: Going back to RS2i still more airy(ier) hehehe than rs1i. Rs1i with these flats more fuller (very bass heavy) and take away some of the intimacy of the mids + tops..
 EDIT4 : going back to reverse quarter mod with buttons (NO flats) more mid-range magic detail, less bass and I feel better than flats. It also has a wider sound-stage on the sides
 EDIT5: Joseph you are correct with your findings


----------



## wormsdriver

drawtheline87 said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks kayandjohn. I've enjoyed both your and stacker45's posts--very helpful.
> ...


 
 Congrats to both of you!
  
 Even though I already have a vintage Rs1, I also thought about getting one of these when @kayandjohn first posted it a while back. I ended up getting the GH-1 instead, but almost went the other way.
  
 Briefly comparing the Rs1 and Gh-1 last night, I do still prefer the Rs1, though the GH-1 is "technically superior". In comparison the Rs1  presentation of the music sounds like one piece, with the Gh1 you get more of each individual instrument/voice clearly ...Hope that makes sense.
  
 The Vintage Rs1 is just so damn musical. It is a guaranteed foot tapper! Every single time I put them on, I enjoy music. It is just a beautiful thing! Everything sounds in it's right place, working as a team if you will. The music is the focal point here, not any particular instrument or voice.
  
 EDIT: @pigmode, you're right about the Headamp Gs-1 with the old Rs1, excellent pair these two!


----------



## DrawTheLine87

They haven't verified my order, so I may not have them just yet...
  
 That being said, I'll be looking to pick up an amp for these. Any recommendations from anyone here with an RS1?
  
 Portable options as well? Oppo seems to have an impressive portable option, not sure how it would pair with the RS1.


----------



## wormsdriver

drawtheline87 said:


> They haven't verified my order, so I may not have them just yet...
> 
> That being said, I'll be looking to pick up an amp for these. Any recommendations from anyone here with an RS1?
> 
> Portable options as well? Oppo seems to have an impressive portable option, not sure how it would pair with the RS1.


 
 If you can find a cheap Grado Ra-1, it pairs very well with the Rs1.
  
 If you're looking for a desktop amp. I can fully recommend the MAD Ear +HD and the HeadAmp Gs1 (no longer in production).


----------



## bpcans

drawtheline87 said:


> They haven't verified my order, so I may not have them just yet...
> 
> That being said, I'll be looking to pick up an amp for these. Any recommendations from anyone here with an RS1?
> 
> Portable options as well? Oppo seems to have an impressive portable option, not sure how it would pair with the RS1.


*


wormsdriver said:



			If you can find a cheap Grado Ra-1, it pairs very well with the Rs1.

If you're looking for a desktop amp. I can fully recommend the MAD Ear +HD and the HeadAmp Gs1 (no longer in production).
		
Click to expand...

*The battery powered RA-1 is a good entry level option that pairs very well with the RS1i's. It was from reading this thread, and with a great thank you to @joseph69, that I decided on getting a Woo WA-6 amp. I'll never part with my WA-6, it's a superior dedicated headphone amplifier for the RS-1's.


----------



## bpcans

wormsdriver said:


> If you can find a cheap Grado Ra-1, it pairs very well with the Rs1.
> 
> If you're looking for a desktop amp. I can fully recommend the MAD Ear +HD and the HeadAmp Gs1 (no longer in production).


+1


----------



## pigmode

wormsdriver said:


> drawtheline87 said:
> 
> 
> > They haven't verified my order, so I may not have them just yet...
> ...


 
  
  
  
 When I had brother's RS-1 Classic with my Headamp GS-1/Anedio D1 system, he also sent along his Grado RA-1. I thought the RA-1 acquitted itself very well. Its probably not worth the going rate at retail (or even some used prices), but I thought it added a bit of richness to the RS-1 sound that I really liked.


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> If you're looking for a desktop amp. I can fully recommend the MAD Ear +HD and the HeadAmp Gs1 (no longer in production).


 
  @DrawLine87: +1 on the GS-1…and also the MAD (which I didn't own long enough to comment on unfortunately) but everyone loves it. Another great choice is the WA6. There was a couple of GS-1's on the F/S Thread the last time I looked.


----------



## stacker45

You asked me to try the G-cush with my GH-1, well I did and I have four words for you Joseph, BIG WASTE OF TIME!.
  
 I can't believe that I have been waisting time listening to the GH-1s with the stock L-cush.
  
 I can't help but think that if the PS500 and the RS1 had a baby, it would be the GH-1.
  
 Now, let's start with the obvious, not surprisignly, the G-cush increases the GH-1's soundstage size.
  
 I still don't understand how the GH-1 manages to keep both, their bass extension, and bass energy, it even has slightly better definition.
  
 The mids sounded more open, and less bassy, not that the GH-1's mids was ''too bassy'' with the L-cush, but mids sound lighter with the G-cush, while still retaining enough of that midrange wamth that Grados are known for.
  
 Like I've said before, the GH-1s has a polite sounding treble. Not rolled off like the PS500, just more polite than say, SR80es, or RS1s. Anyway, let's just say that the G-cush, gives the GH-1s a slight increase in treble extension, and a more airy top end.
  
 I also compaired the GH-1/G-cush combo, with my beloved PS1ks. As I suspected, both had similar size soundstages, I found that the PS1k's bass was just as extended, but a bit more defined. This is probably because of the PS1ks wood and metal alloy earcups. The PS1k's mids sounded slightly smoother, while the treble was a bit more refined.
  
 In conclusion, having said my piece regarding the GH-1's packaging, I won't comment any further on this matter. I think that the G-cush are MAJOR game changers for the GH-1s. I think that this combo's sound quality comes dangerously close to the PS1ks, for much less than half the price. To be honest, I would never be able to justify paying more for the PS1k, knowing that I can get over 90% of it's sound quality, for less than half of the PS1k's cost. With the G-cush, I still think that Grado has knocked it out of the park with the GH-1, only this time the bases are loaded.
  
 Oh! and Joseph, thanks for the heads up Buddy!


----------



## rovopio

wormsdriver said:


> Congrats to both of you!
> 
> Even though I already have a vintage Rs1, I also thought about getting one of these when @kayandjohn first posted it a while back. I ended up getting the GH-1 instead, but almost went the other way.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Can I ask how many version of RS1 are there? Is the Vintage rs1 and the Classic RS1, 2 different RS1? I assume both has buttons on it aren't they?


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Oh! and Joseph, thanks for the heads up Buddy!


 
 Your welcome.
 Everything you described is exactly what I heard with the PS1K/GH-1 (G) cushion comparison.
 And what really blew me away was how the GH-1 retained their bass! Still keep in mind I'm only about 35hrs into the GH-1's. I'm waiting for my Grado (G) cushions which will be here this week before I use them again.
  
 BTW, it *wasn't *me who said the GH-1's sounded good with the (G) cushions…I can't remember who posted it, but thats why I tried it…*so thanks to the OP who posted it!*


----------



## sling5s

joseph69 said:


> Your welcome.
> Everything you described is exactly what I heard with the PS1K/GH-1 (G) cushion comparison.
> And what really blew me away was how the GH-1 retained their bass! Still keep in mind I'm only about 35hrs into the GH-1's. I'm waiting for my Grado (G) cushions which will be here this week before I use them again.
> 
> BTW, it *wasn't *me who said the GH-1's sounded good with the (G) cushions…I can't remember who posted it, but thats why I tried it…*so thanks to the OP who posted it!*


 

 So the G-Cushion seems to be a go.  Just wandering which is better or more balanced--the Ear Zonk G-cush or Grado G-cush?
 I would assume the Ear Zonk would sound warmer and more fuller while the Grado wound sound more tighter (in bass) and airier.
 I remember one post said they preferred the Ear Zonk.  Anyone have both to compare? I ask knowing it's a preference thing.
 I ordered Ear Zonk being so cheap, but hesitate to order the Grado...so expensive.


----------



## Harry Manback

harry manback said:


> Yes.  Not mad at you, mad at Overture...
> 
> I was afraid that there would be a run on them like there was for the Bushmills, so I went with Overture Audio.  I should have cancelled it and gone with TTVJ when I saw that there wasn't going to be a real shortage of them.
> 
> Even 4ourEars still has them for sale.


 
  
 I contacted Overture about this situation voicing my frustration, and the owner there was really cool about it.  He is sending me a refund check for the shipping even though I didn't ask for it.  I should have been more patient and contacted them prior to posting about them here.  Overture really is a classy company and I was hasty to judge them in my frustration with the whole situation.
  
 Crow really doesn't taste so good, I think I'll go brush my teeth.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

harry manback said:


> I contacted Overture about this situation voicing my frustration, and the owner there was really cool about it.  He is sending me a refund check for the shipping even though I didn't ask for it.  I should have been more patient and contacted them prior to posting about them here.  *Overture really is a classy company *and I was hasty to judge them in my frustration with the whole situation.
> 
> Crow really doesn't taste so good, I think I'll go brush my teeth.


 
 Love it!!!


----------



## Shell of Light

Hey all, I bought my first set of nice headphones finally.  Ended up with the GH1.  I've been listening to them for about two weeks now, still trying to decide if I love them or not.  But so far they sound very nice.  One concern I have is the woodwork.  Definitely Grado did not provide me with well-worked wood.  Not sure if I should complain or if this is considered normal.  I figured I'd post some pics of the cans and some pictures of the shoddy work so I could get some feedback.  Thanks all.


----------



## DrawTheLine87

I would absolutely not be happy with that quality. I would ask to exchange them if possible. If it were a small blemish, *maybe* it could be overlooked. But that is seriously lacking in finish. I hope they atleast sound good!


----------



## sling5s

shell of light said:


> Hey all, I bought my first set of nice headphones finally.  Ended up with the GH1.  I've been listening to them for about two weeks now, still trying to decide if I love them or not.  But so far they sound very nice.  One concern I have is the woodwork.  Definitely Grado did not provide me with well-worked wood.  Not sure if I should complain or if this is considered normal.  I figured I'd post some pics of the cans and some pictures of the shoddy work so I could get some feedback.  Thanks all.




Outch. Had to return mine, it was even worse. Where did you get it from?


----------



## stacker45

shell of light said:


> Hey all, I bought my first set of nice headphones finally.  Ended up with the GH1.  I've been listening to them for about two weeks now, still trying to decide if I love them or not.  But so far they sound very nice.  One concern I have is the woodwork.  Definitely Grado did not provide me with well-worked wood.  Not sure if I should complain or if this is considered normal.  I figured I'd post some pics of the cans and some pictures of the shoddy work so I could get some feedback.  Thanks all.


 
  
 In Grado's defence, they build their headphones by hand, plus, they are a small family buisness, so, crappy woodwork is to be expected.


----------



## stacker45

rovopio said:


> Can I ask how many version of RS1 are there? Is the Vintage rs1 and the Classic RS1, 2 different RS1? I assume both has buttons on it aren't they?


 
  
 Yes.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> For what it's worth, I don't consider you a Grado fanboy. In my opinion, a fanboy is someone for whom Grado can do no wrong. He'll forgive them everything, no matter how bad they mess up. He'll also use excuses, like ''Grados are build by hand''. and, ''Grado is small family buisness''.
> 
> Like me, you seem to generally like Grado products, yet you remain objective, and you aren'tt affraid to voice your opinion, even if it's not in Grado's favor. This makes you a Grado fan, in my book.


 
  
  


stacker45 said:


> In Grado's defence, they build their headphones by hand, plus, they are a small family buisness, so, crappy woodwork is to be expected.


 
 So glad that @stacker45 has become, by his own definition, a Grado fanboy.  He's the big kahuna that Grado has been trying to ensnare in their fanboy club!  He finally yielded!  Grado folks are joyfully singing around the (remains of the) maple tree the well known song, "Stacker, Grado Upgrade Itus" to the tune of the choral movement of Beethoven's Ninth Symphony ("Freude Schoene Goetterfunken") in joy.


----------



## Shell of Light

sling5s said:


> Outch. Had to return mine, it was even worse. Where did you get it from?


 
  
 Got them from Headphone.com
  
 I'm gonna go ahead and send them an email and see what they say.


----------



## rovopio

shell of light said:


> Hey all, I bought my first set of nice headphones finally.  Ended up with the GH1.  I've been listening to them for about two weeks now, still trying to decide if I love them or not.  But so far they sound very nice.  One concern I have is the woodwork.  Definitely Grado did not provide me with well-worked wood.  Not sure if I should complain or if this is considered normal.  I figured I'd post some pics of the cans and some pictures of the shoddy work so I could get some feedback.  Thanks all.


 
  
 I would complain if I were you. But then again, I saw some RSxe grados locally that are around the same or worse than your gh-1 in finish so.. maybe it's par for the course? Luck of the draw sort of thing?


----------



## pigmode

drawtheline87 said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks kayandjohn. I've enjoyed both your and stacker45's posts--very helpful.
> ...


 
  
  
 Have you received any word yet? I haven't, other than the first email from LP Gear. My CC shows charge pending.


----------



## Shell of Light

rovopio said:


> I would complain if I were you. But then again, I saw some RSxe grados locally that are around the same or worse than your gh-1 in finish so.. maybe it's par for the course? Luck of the draw sort of thing?


 
  
 Ya it sucks to pay $650 then have to play 'Luck of the draw.'


----------



## gefski

Some types of blemishes are acceptable and some not. 

For me, blems and irregularities in the wood itself would be completely OK and expected. Trees don't grow in a symmetrical and sanitized way. (Even termite holes would be OK!)

Poor machining and manufacturing, however, would not be OK, and I would be returning such products.


----------



## DrawTheLine87

pigmode said:


> Have you received any word yet? I haven't, other than the first email from LP Gear. My CC shows charge pending.



Same here, as of the moment. Hopefully they didn't sell out of them before we purchased... I'd be quite disappointed. One way or the other I'd appreciate a status update on our orders.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Your welcome.
> Everything you described is exactly what I heard with the PS1K/GH-1 (G) cushion comparison.
> And what really blew me away was how the GH-1 retained their bass! Still keep in mind I'm only about 35hrs into the GH-1's. I'm waiting for my Grado (G) cushions which will be here this week before I use them again.
> 
> BTW, it *wasn't *me who said the GH-1's sounded good with the (G) cushions…I can't remember who posted it, but thats why I tried it…*so thanks to the OP who posted it!*


 
  
 I agree, not only did they keep their bass extension, but they also keep the same bass level, or intensity if you prefer, plus it's better defined, so it's a win, win, win, situation!
  
 I forgot to mention that I mainly used the red book CD of The Holy Cole Trio's version of, ''I Can See Clearly Now'' for the GH-1/G-cush vs PS1k comparison.
  
 And compared to the PS1ks, considering how brutal the law of diminishing returns is, especially when you get past that $500 - $600 price point, I'd say, if the price difference was less than $300, I'd go for the PS1ks, but with a $1000+ price difference, it becomes a no brainer!
  
 I'm sure you'll agree with me when I say that $1000 of smartly spent money, can get you surprisignly far in the headphones and, or, amps world.


----------



## bpcans

shell of light said:


> Hey all, I bought my first set of nice headphones finally.  Ended up with the GH1.  I've been listening to them for about two weeks now, still trying to decide if I love them or not.  But so far they sound very nice.  One concern I have is the woodwork.  Definitely Grado did not provide me with well-worked wood.  Not sure if I should complain or if this is considered normal.  I figured I'd post some pics of the cans and some pictures of the shoddy work so I could get some feedback.  Thanks all.


Did you consider any other Grado model before purchasing the GH-1's? They're a limited issue so there isn't going to be a lot of inventory to make exchanges from. Still, I'd call them up and make your concerns known. Couldn't hurt.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> So glad that @stacker45 has become, by his own definition, a Grado fanboy.  He's the big kahuna that Grado has been trying to ensnare in their fanboy club!  He finally yielded!  Grado folks are joyfully singing around the (remains of the) maple tree the well known song, "Stacker, Grado Upgrade Itus" to the tune of the choral movement of Beethoven's Ninth Symphony ("Freude Schoene Goetterfunken") in joy.


 
  
 GRADO FANBOY! Ouch!, that hurts, especially coming from you John!, come on now!, yourself, Joseph, Whirl, Worms, Jay, to name a few, are supposed to know me better than that.
  
 Come to think of it, I forgive you. I have become a victim of my own success. I mean, It's not your fault if I'm so good at this, ''tongue in cheek'' humour thing.
  
 Oh well, I guess I have to keep on using the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 after my tongue in cheek posts.
  
 As for you sir, you just used up all of your ''insult Stacker'' credits, so as of now, we're all good, my Grado fan Buddy!


----------



## stacker45

bpcans said:


> Did you consider any other Grado model before purchasing the GH-1's? They're a limited issue so there isn't going to be a lot of inventory to make exchanges from. Still, I'd call them up and make your concerns known. Couldn't hurt.


 
  
 Because of similar bad experiences, I had sworned that I'd never look at any other Grados from up close, ever again, However, I took pitty on Shell of light, so I examined my GH-1s, and I'm happy to report that they are in the upper section of the Grado spec scale.
  
 I hope it'll all works out for you.


----------



## Shell of Light

bpcans said:


> Did you consider any other Grado model before purchasing the GH-1's? They're a limited issue so there isn't going to be a lot of inventory to make exchanges from. Still, I'd call them up and make your concerns known. Couldn't hurt.


 
  
 Originally I was interested in the RS2e.  But after much research and weighing different options I took a gamble and pre-ordered the GH1s.  Well I emailed Headphone.com and will wait to see what they say about it.


----------



## DrawTheLine87

pigmode said:


> Have you received any word yet? I haven't, other than the first email from LP Gear. My CC shows charge pending.



Their website says they're sold out now, so there's progress? Hopefully we'll have word tomorrow


----------



## pigmode

drawtheline87 said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> > Have you received any word yet? I haven't, other than the first email from LP Gear. My CC shows charge pending.
> ...


 
  
 Ah progress.
  
 I just sent payment on the GS-1 in Head-Fi Classified, with dact/dynalo+ modules. Crazy. :O)


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Did you consider any other Grado model before purchasing the GH-1's? *They're a limited issue so there isn't going to be a lot of inventory to make exchanges from.* Still, I'd call them up and make your concerns known. Couldn't hurt.


 
 Good point!
  


pigmode said:


> Ah progress.
> I just sent payment on the GS-1 in Head-Fi Classified, with dact/dynalo+ modules. Crazy. :O)


 
 Congratulations on the GS-1!
 I feel very fortunate to own my GS-1 since they are no longer in production. Both my GS-1/WA6 will always be with me. I would like to hear your impressions on the GS-1 after you receive it and have the time.


----------



## joseph69

Guys, remember there's a "spoiler alert" option for the photos…just saying.


----------



## wormsdriver

pigmode said:


> drawtheline87 said:
> 
> 
> > pigmode said:
> ...


 
 Nice, congrats!!


----------



## pigmode

Thanks! I'll definitely leave some impressions.
  
  
 Ya gotta love it!
  


justin w. said:


> Putting the new module in an original GS-1 or GS-X, it's with low impedance headphones (32 ohms and below) that you will see the greatest benefit.


----------



## pigmode

drawtheline87 said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> > Have you received any word yet? I haven't, other than the first email from LP Gear. My CC shows charge pending.
> ...


 
  
  
  
 I received an email response from LP Gear, stating my payment has been refunded, and checking pp indeed it has. Hope you have better luck!


----------



## DrawTheLine87

pigmode said:


> I received an email response from LP Gear, stating my payment has been refunded, and checking pp indeed it has. Hope you have better luck!



I haven't heard anything yet. I think I likely ordered after you, so hopefully I should be notified soon. Bummer they didn't have anymore...

[Update]: I've yet to receive an email, but it looks as though my money has been refunded to me . Anyone know where I can find another NOS RS1? Even an NOS RS1i?


----------



## wormsdriver

sorry to hear the bad news guys, I doubt we'll ever see any NOS Rs1 like that again. Maybe Rs1i are still floating around. I know I saw one on Crutchfield, but it sold very recently.
  
 Heck I'd start calling Grado dealers, and ask around maybe, good luck on your search!


----------



## HenHarrier

Whoa @Shell of Light. That's not acceptable IMHO. Mine are blemish free and considering that ALL of the price we paid has gone into the phones (the 'packaging' is minimal at best as everyone knows), I'd have expected them to be properly finished. 'Hand made' shouldn't mean 'looks like it was knocked up by a woodwork teacher on his weekend off school'. I love my GH1s, they're my first Grados, my first decent HPs in fact - but they'd go straight back if they looked like that out of the box.


----------



## bpcans

At a $650 price point I would also expect a new pair of Grado headphones to have flawless appearance. But I'm still kicking myself for passing on a pair of GS1Ki's that had a bad chip on one of the cups. They were offered at a real steal of a price, and because of the appearance flaw I passed on them. Long story short, they sounded incredible and functioned flawlessly. I cried for days when I tripped over my guitar cord and chipped the finish on my prized Paul Reed Smith electric guitar. I showed the blemish to my guitar tech and he said to me that the chip added "character" to its finish. You can't see any cosmetic flaws in the wood cups when they're on your head enjoying your music. Just sayin'.


----------



## pigmode

drawtheline87 said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> > I received an email response from LP Gear, stating my payment has been refunded, and checking pp indeed it has. Hope you have better luck!
> ...


 
  
  
 Bummers. 
  
 If any friendly Grado aficionado feel the need to down-scale--feel free to contact me for an RS-1/RS1i in excellent cond.


----------



## rovopio

bpcans said:


> At a $650 price point I would also expect a new pair of Grado headphones to have flawless appearance. But I'm still kicking myself for passing on a pair of GS1Ki's that had a bad chip on one of the cups. They were offered at a real steal of a price, and because of the appearance flaw I passed on them. Long story short, they sounded incredible and functioned flawlessly. I cried for days when I tripped over my guitar cord and chipped the finish on my prized Paul Reed Smith electric guitar. I showed the blemish to my guitar tech and he said to me that the chip added "character" to its finish. You can't see any cosmetic flaws in the wood cups when they're on your head enjoying your music. Just sayin'.


 
  
 When you made the chips it adds character. When somebody else made them, it's just flaws.
  


pigmode said:


> Bummers.
> 
> If any friendly Grado aficionado feel the need to down-scale--feel free to contact me for an RS-1/RS1i in excellent cond.


 
  
 Song Brothers Singapore (rs1i). I don't know if they ship internationally or not though.
 by the way, don't overture audio (john's dealer) has the i series at a discount a while back or something? All gone??


----------



## DrawTheLine87

Man, I've really got an itch for an RS1 now, thought I was going to be a proud owner soon... If anyone has a tip for an NOS RS1i, please let me know! I'd love a new one to break in myself... I suspect I'll have to settle for a used pair in good condition.


----------



## pigmode

rovopio said:


> Song Brothers Singapore (rs1i). I don't know if they ship internationally or not though.
> by the way, don't overture audio (john's dealer) has the i series at a discount a while back or something? All gone??


 
  
  
 I saw that and inquired here not too long ago, before ordering my RS-2i. What I know is they don't have an online presence. Overture Audio is I think an older lead I've already contacted. 
  
 I've had my chances for an RS-1i including three in H-Fi classified, and a new one at Crutchfield that I passed up for several weeks till too late. There *will* be opportunities.


----------



## 020Assassin

drawtheline87 said:


> Man, I've really got an itch for an RS1 now, thought I was going to be a proud owner soon... If anyone has a tip for an NOS RS1i, please let me know! I'd love a new one to break in myself... I suspect* I'll have to settle f*or a used pair in good condition.


 
  
 I had a magnificent Alessandro MS-PRO that I recently sold - while it was 'used' it was broken in perfectly and sounded magnificently. And it looked damn good, with square stalks, wooden nubs and lovely 'cracked' leather headband, so don't consider a used RS-1 or MS-Pro to be settling for less than a new headphone:


----------



## joseph69

drawtheline87 said:


> Man, I've really got an itch for an RS1 now, thought I was going to be a proud owner soon... If anyone has a tip for an *NOS RS1i*, please let me know! I'd love a new one to break in myself... I suspect I'll have to settle for a used pair in good condition.


 
 Bad information on my part, sorry.


----------



## DaemonSire

joseph69 said:


> Amazon has a NOS-RS1i HERE:
> The first two ads are for "USED" RS1i's…the third ad down is "NEW" from S.C.


 
 That looks like the RS1*e* not i


----------



## joseph69

daemonsire said:


> That looks like the RS1*e* not i


 
 Your right!
 Sorry for the incorrect information, but I did type in NOS-RS1i, but didn't notice they were (e) series. Thanks!


----------



## bpcans

Well I just looked at Amazon and I might sell my RS-1i's for the price some of the Japanese sellers are asking. Then I could get a new pair of PS1Ke's, and regret selling the RS1's until the end of time.


----------



## joseph69

OK, I found the* RS1i *"NEW" on Amazon HERE but I doubt anyone is going to pay these prices.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Well I just looked at Amazon and I might sell my RS-1i's for the price some of the Japanese sellers are asking. Then I could get a new pair of PS1Ke's, and regret selling the RS1's until the end of time.


 
 Just posted that…ridiculous!!!


----------



## DaemonSire

joseph69 said:


> Your right!
> Sorry for the incorrect information, but I did type in NOS-RS1i, but didn't notice they were (e) series. Thanks!


 
 No problem!  Just didn't want someone to accidentally buy them thinking they were getting the RS1i's


----------



## ruthieandjohn

pigmode said:


> I saw that and inquired here not too long ago, before ordering my RS-2i. What I know is they don't have an online presence. Overture Audio is I think an older lead I've already contacted.
> 
> I've had my chances for an RS-1i including three in H-Fi classified, and a new one at Crutchfield that I passed up for several weeks till too late. There *will* be opportunities.



Overture Audio is GREAT! They have sold me four Grados and a HiFiMAN. And hosted a head-fi meet that Jude attended!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rovopio said:


> When you made the chips it adds character. When somebody else made them, it's just flaws.



I think that this wise statement should be embroidered upon the boxes of all GRADO wooden headphones!


----------



## joseph69

I received the Grado (G) Cushions this afternoon for the GH-1's so its back to listening/burning them in tonight!


----------



## stacker45

drawtheline87 said:


> Man, I've really got an itch for an RS1 now, thought I was going to be a proud owner soon... If anyone has a tip for an NOS RS1i, please let me know! I'd love a new one to break in myself... I suspect I'll have to settle for a used pair in good condition.


 
  
 I suddenly feel even better about the heads up kayandjohn gave me for my n.o.s RS1s. LPGear had told me that they had two pairs left, so I asked if they could open the boxes, and send the best looking of the two. I can't be sure they actually did look at them, but my pair is flawless so...
  
 As good as the RS1s sound, I still prefer my GH-1, so they could be a good alternative to the RS1. Assuming that they're not sold out, though!. With the G-cush, the GH-1 sound as exiting as the RS1s, with deeper bass, and a bigger soundstage.


----------



## pigmode

> Originally Posted by
> 
> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Just checked their website, and I did in fact call them up trying to get in on their clearance sale. The guy checked and came back to let me know the i's indeed out of stock.
  
 At this point I'm not in too much of a rush anymore. I think I'd prefer a first of second owner RS-1 Classic over NOS. Waiting for burn-in is a very tedious affair.
  
 There's this RS-1i on eBay:
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-RS1i-headphones-/131575418266?hash=item1ea2818d9a


----------



## stacker45

I want to sell my GS1000, that I bought new in December 2006. I had paid $925 Canadian, and I still have the original pizza box, the 15`extension, and the 1/4 to 1/8 adapter. The warranty sheet doesn't even have a single crease on it. 
  
 I have seen many ''i'' version for sale, but the first generation are pretty rare, so I have no clue how much I should be asking. What do you guys think I should sell them for?


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> As good as the RS1s sound, I still prefer my GH-1, so they could be a good alternative to the RS1. Assuming that they're not sold out, though!. *With the G-cush, the GH-1 sound as exiting as the RS1s, with deeper bass, and a bigger soundstage.*


 
 I hear some differences being that I have the RS1i and you have the RS1.
 What I hear with the GH-1 with (G) Cushions is a more relaxed sound and may very well be the biggest sound-stage I've ever heard on a Grado HP with deeper bass. This is probably because the RS1i is supposed to have a more aggressive sound than the RS1…so the RS1 is probably closer to the GH-1's less aggressive sound to begin with. I just got finished listening to Fleetwood Mac's "Greatest Hits" and Paul Simons "Greatest Hits" and what a sweet/soft well balanced pleasurable sound, or should I say the most accurate Grado I've heard with my set-up: 
Macbook Pro (ALAC)>Rega DAC>GS-1???


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> I hear some differences being that I have the RS1i and you have the RS1.
> What I hear with the GH-1 with (G) Cushions is a more relaxed sound and may very well be the biggest sound-stage I've ever heard on a Grado HP with deeper bass. This is probably because the RS1i is supposed to have a more aggressive sound than the RS1…so the RS1 is probably closer to the GH-1's less aggressive sound to begin with. I just got finished listening to Fleetwood Mac's "Greatest Hits" and Paul Simons "Greatest Hits" and what a sweet/soft well balanced pleasurable sound, or should I say the most accurate Grado I've heard with my set-up:
> Macbook Pro (ALAC)>Rega DAC>GS-1???Anyway


 
  
 Last night I listened to one of my favorite LPs...''Fleetwood Mac Live''. As of last week, I'm now using my vintage Marantz 2226B for my critical listening. I still can't believe that since I've bought it two years ago, the only headphones that I would use with it were my SR80i.
  
 Anyway, my favorite song on that LP is, ''I'm So Affraid''. WOW!, I was speechless, I have never heard Mick Fleetwood's drums sound so good. Those vintage Marantz recievers have such a warm, and ''torquey'' (sorry! I'm a car guy).  sound, that it sounded as if he was hitting the side of a 40 foot container with a sledgehammer, (sorry! I'm also a longshoreman).
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 '


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Last night I listened to one of my favorite LPs...''Fleetwood Mac Live''. As of last week, I'm now using my vintage Marantz 2226B for my critical listening. I still can't believe that since I've bought it two years ago, the only headphones that I would use with it were my SR80i.
> Anyway, my favorite song on that LP is, ''I'm So Affraid''. WOW!, I was speechless, I have never heard Mick Fleetwood's drums sound so good. Those vintage Marantz recievers have such a warm, and ''torquey'' (sorry! I'm a car guy).  sound, that it sounded as if he was hitting the side of a 40 foot container with a sledgehammer, (sorry! I'm also a longshoreman).


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> I want to sell my GS1000, that I bought new in December 2006. I had paid $925 Canadian, and I still have the original pizza box, the 15`extension, and the 1/4 to 1/8 adapter. The warranty sheet doesn't even have a single crease on it.
> 
> I have seen many ''i'' version for sale, but the first generation are pretty rare, so I have no clue how much I should be asking. What do you guys think I should sell them for?


since you're in Canada, I'd put them up in Canuck Audio Mart for maybe $595 Canadian and somebody will bite.

Then again, that's pretty cheap in US dollars so maybe like $500 usd wouldn't be a hard to sell either! 

Also, if you're interested in another Grado, like an RS2e or ps500e you could possibly trade (+/- cash) with somebody who wants to try a gs1k...


----------



## pdrm360

joseph69 said:


> I received the Grado (G) Cushions this afternoon for the GH-1's so its back to listening/burning them in tonight!


 
  
 Could you share a brief comparison between the GH1 w/G-cush and the PS1000? Which one has more bass, treble, ... ?


----------



## wormsdriver

I always wanted to be with a pair of twins!


----------



## XLR8

Worms, 

You lucky devil...
Lovely headphones...


----------



## jaywillin

hmmmmmm, i kinda feel another grado coming on, i just don't know which one..............


----------



## JoeDoe

jaywillin said:


> hmmmmmm, i kinda feel another grado coming on, i just don't know which one..............


 
 RS1i and be done with it!


----------



## wormsdriver

xlr8 said:


> Worms,
> 
> You lucky devil...
> Lovely headphones...



Thank you Sir, Love the old Rs1's!



jaywillin said:


> hmmmmmm, i kinda feel another grado coming on, i just don't know which one..............



Jay, have you ever owned an Rs2? Might be just what you're looking for!


----------



## pickerdd

stacker45 said:


> I suddenly feel even better about the heads up kayandjohn gave me for my n.o.s RS1s. LPGear had told me that they had two pairs left, so I asked if they could open the boxes, and send the best looking of the two. I can't be sure they actually did look at them, but my pair is flawless so...
> 
> As good as the RS1s sound, I still prefer my GH-1, so they could be a good alternative to the RS1. Assuming that they're not sold out, though!. With the G-cush, the GH-1 sound as exiting as the RS1s, with deeper bass, and a bigger soundstage.


 
 I bought the other pair from LPGear at the beginning of July. When I contacted them and asked if the RS1's were new or used, so they sent photos and they were the real deal. I was skeptical until I received them, but they were indeed NOS. stacker45, if you received the better looking pair then yours must be stunning because mine look great and sound pretty dang good. I feel fortunate to own them. Kudos to John!


----------



## pickerdd

wormsdriver said:


> I always wanted to be with a pair of twins!


 
 Worms, may I ask where you found the case? Is it deep enough for the RS1's without squashing the cushions? The case I bought from the grado folks for my PS500e's is too thin for the RS1's.
  
 Thanks,
 David


----------



## wormsdriver

I bought it on ebay. They used to sell them regularly there, but not anymore. It's the V audio case, I found this one on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Premium-Headphone-Protection-Carrying-Quality/dp/B00ILFB8MK/ref=pd_sim_sbs_23_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=09W49WTCM165WQQJYWYZ
  
 It's the same thing, but different materials and much pricier. The black one like the ones I have use to sell for like $23 IIRC.
  
 EDIT: yes , it fits the Rs1 with L-cush, no problems. It will not put any pressure on the pads/cups.


----------



## wormsdriver

ehhhh, I just got this email from the official grado store: http://us3.campaign-archive2.com/?u=c6edeb3b22f2ff14710a16b24&id=aabefb1be6&e=d319f7a76e
  
 I guess it's official now??


----------



## DaemonSire

@stacker45 fellow Canadian here.  Any interest in a trade for a 325e?  Or a partially modded T50rp with Alpha Pads?
  
  
 Other than the GS1K, if anyone has a 500e that they are wanting to trade for a 325e, hit me up!  I love the 325e but want to try one of the next levels.
  
  
 For those talking about tube amps with Grados (LD 1+ for example), I'd strongly urge you to check out the Garage1217 amps.  I have the Solstice and it is an amazing match with Grado.


----------



## joseph69

pdrm360 said:


> Could you share a brief comparison between the *GH1 w/G-cush* and the PS1000? Which one has more bass, treble, ... ?


 
 I haven't directly done any comparisons between the two, but the PS1K has a more overall bass presence than the GH-1 and the mid-range is a bit more forward and has less or just about an equal amount of treble. The PS1K is also a faster more fun HP. All I can say so far is that the GH-1 with (G) Cushions is just a fine/relaxing/well balanced sounding HP…for sure!


----------



## DaemonSire

joseph69 said:


> I haven't directly done any comparisons between the two, but the PS1K has a more overall bass presence than the GH-1 and less or just about equal treble. The PS1K is also  a faster more fun headphone than the. All in all I can say so far the GH-1 with (G) Cushions is just a fine/relaxing/well balanced sounding HP…for sure!


 
 Do you prefer the GH-1 with G-Cush or L-Cush?  Or too early to tell?


----------



## joseph69

daemonsire said:


> Do you prefer the GH-1 with G-Cush or L-Cush?  Or too early to tell?


 
 The GH-1 sound great with either cushions…but I know I already prefer them with the (G) Cushions simply because you don't lose any of the GH-1's sound characteristics…you just gain a much wider sound-stage and more comfort.


----------



## bpcans

joedoe said:


> RS1i and be done with it!


Word from my RS-1i brother.


----------



## Bengkia369

Is GH-1 considered a higher end model compared to PS500 and GS1000?!


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> since you're in Canada, I'd put them up in Canuck Audio Mart for maybe $595 Canadian and somebody will bite.
> 
> Then again, that's pretty cheap in US dollars so maybe like $500 usd wouldn't be a hard to sell either!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow! that much!, I'm surprised, not that the GS1000 aren't nice headphones, but still...I'm going to try to sell them locally first, and see what happends.
  
 Thank you worms.
  
  


pickerdd said:


> I bought the other pair from LPGear at the beginning of July. When I contacted them and asked if the RS1's were new or used, so they sent photos and they were the real deal. I was skeptical until I received them, but they were indeed NOS. stacker45, if you received the better looking pair then yours must be stunning because mine look great and sound pretty dang good. I feel fortunate to own them. Kudos to John!


 
  
 So you're the one! The RS1 were the firsy Grados that I've heard, but by the time I'd sold my Senns HD-600, the GS1000 were out, and ended up buying those instead.
  
 The RS1 have always been at the back of my mind though, but I thought that I'd have to settle for a used pair, I'm still amazed that I was able to by my first Grado love brand new, so many years after they've been discontinued.
  
 Like you've said, Kudos to John!
  
  


daemonsire said:


> @stacker45 fellow Canadian here.  Any interest in a trade for a 325e?  Or a partially modded T50rp with Alpha Pads?
> 
> 
> Other than the GS1K, if anyone has a 500e that they are wanting to trade for a 325e, hit me up!  I love the 325e but want to try one of the next levels.
> ...


 
  
 The reason I'm selling my GS1000 is because I have way to many headphones as it is, so I'm not looking for a trade, sorry!


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> RS1i and be done with it!


 
  
  


wormsdriver said:


> Thank you Sir, Love the old Rs1's!
> Jay, have you ever owned an Rs2? Might be just what you're looking for!


 
 i've never owned the rs2, or 125, 
 and of course, the rs1(i) and be done with it as joe says !
  
 oh, and the ps500 is on the short list


----------



## bpcans

I just read the latest official Grado promotional email, and certain models are being shipped with some very nice looking brown leather headbands. Almost makes me want to get a pair of GS1Ke's. Oh no!


----------



## pickerdd

wormsdriver said:


> I bought it on ebay. They used to sell them regularly there, but not anymore. It's the V audio case, I found this one on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Premium-Headphone-Protection-Carrying-Quality/dp/B00ILFB8MK/ref=pd_sim_sbs_23_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=09W49WTCM165WQQJYWYZ
> 
> It's the same thing, but different materials and much pricier. The black one like the ones I have use to sell for like $23 IIRC.
> 
> EDIT: yes , it fits the Rs1 with L-cush, no problems. It will not put any pressure on the pads/cups.


 
 Thanks for the link. I'll check them out.


----------



## DaemonSire

bpcans said:


> I just read the latest official Grado promotional email, and certain models are being shipped with some very nice looking brown leather headbands. Almost makes me want to get a pair of GS1Ke's. Oh no!


 
 You could always buy some nice after-market ones (that are better than stock anyways):
  
 http://turbulentlabs.com/leather-manta-headbands/
  
  
 Make any of your Grados brown leather!


----------



## bpcans

daemonsire said:


> You could always buy some nice after-market ones (that are better than stock anyways):
> 
> http://turbulentlabs.com/leather-manta-headbands/
> 
> ...


Already got some on my RS1i's.


----------



## DaemonSire

bpcans said:


> Already got some on my RS1i's.


 
 Ah, very nice!  Grado should really just get the headbands from TL instead of using the ones they currently do.


----------



## joseph69

bengkia369 said:


> Is GH-1 considered a higher end model compared to PS500 and GS1000?!


 
 I don't believe it is considered a *higher end model*, but I prefer it over the GS1Ki/e.
 I've also never heard the PS500/e. I am very satisfied with the purchase of the GH-1's.
  


jaywillin said:


> i've never owned the rs2, or 125,
> and of course, the rs1(i) and be done with it as joe says !
> oh, and the ps500 is on the short list


 
 Jay, I think you would really enjoy the GH-1's with either the (L/G) Cushions.


----------



## bpcans

daemonsire said:


> Ah, very nice!  Grado should really just get the headbands from TL instead of using the ones they currently do.


DeamonSire, thank you very much. I like the TL headband a lot. The first thought I got was that leaving a consumer product like a Grado hp open to after market upgrading only increases its marketability. Maybe, not sure.


----------



## DaemonSire

Alright, I think I need the GH-1 now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 My main complaint with the 325e is the on-ear pads.  While I can get them fairly comfortable, after a long period they start to really bug my ears.  I need to upgrade to a Grado that sounds good with the over ear G-Cush pads.
  
 Hence my desire for the PS500e/GS1k.
  
 But now seeing the recent love of the GH-1 + G-Cush, I think this may be my next step.
  
  
 Can't afford new, so if anyone wants to offload theirs, hit me up


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> I always wanted to be with a pair of twins!


 
 beautiful.....when you no longer need both pretty girls....let me know


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I don't believe it is considered a *higher end model*, but I prefer it over the GS1Ki/e.
> I've also never heard the PS500/e. I am very satisfied with the purchase of the GH-1's.
> 
> Jay, I think you would really enjoy the GH-1's with either the (L/G) Cushions.


 
 yeah, if i had a few more dollars the gh-1's would be on the list for sure, whatever i get, will probably be used, i'm watching my pennies this time !


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> yeah, if i had a few more dollars the gh-1's would be on the list for sure, whatever i get, will probably be used, i'm watching my pennies this time !


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> The GH-1 sound great with either cushions…but I know I already prefer them with the (G) Cushions simply because you don't lose any of the GH-1's sound characteristics…you just gain a much wider sound-stage and more comfort.


 
  
 I agree, and I would add that the G-cush also gives the GH-1s a bit more presence in the highs.


----------



## colinallcarz

I had the 80i and wasn't too excited over the sound. I recently picked up the 225i and am much happier - glad I gave them a chance!


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I agree, and I would add that the G-cush also gives the GH-1s a bit more presence in the highs.


 
 Yes…just the right amount.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Yes…just the right amount.


 
  
 I honestly don't see any reason to go back to L-cush. In fact I was just at my dealer's a few hours ago, to pick up a pair of L-cush. I had borrowed my GS1k's earpads, but now that I'm sure about the GH-1/G-cush combo, I bought the GH-1 a brand new set. 
  
 I also bought a Grado Black cartridge. This one is the SR80e of cartridges, can't wait to try it later, on my Technics SL 1200 MKII.
  
 I realise that this might be of limited interest, but now that I'm using a vintage Marantz 2226B, I find that this reciever has a lot more bass than the Yamaha CA-610II it replaces, so I thought I'd swap my HP1000's TTVJ fats, for the L-cush, and give the 2226B a crack at them.
  
 WOW!, I've never heard my HP1000 sound this good, both using their ''dedicated'' Grado HPA-2 amp, and straight from the Marantz headphone output.
  
 I can now say that my HP1000 have taken 3rd spot as my favorite Grados, the new order goes like this,
  
 1) - PS1000
 2) - GH-1/G-cush
 3) - HP1000/L-cush
 4) - RS1
 5) - GS1000
 6) - Bushmills-X
 7) - SR80e/L-cush
 8) - SR80i


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> *I honestly don't see any reason to go back to L-cush.* In fact I was just at my dealer's a few hours ago, to pick up a pair of L-cush. I had borrowed my GS1k's earpads, but now that I'm sure about the GH-1/G-cush combo, I bought the GH-1 a brand new set.
> 
> I also bought a Grado Black cartridge. This one is the SR80e of cartridges, can't wait to try it later, on my Technics SL 1200 MKII.
> 
> ...


 
 I also did the same…my GH-1's will only be used with their new Grado (G) cushions, no reason to use the (L) cushions for me.
 Nice that you now have a different order of favorite HP's simply due to changing the cushions!
 BTW, I tried the (L) cushions on the PS1K's (for about 1-minute) while their cushions were on the GH-1's temporarily…not such a good thing!


----------



## ThePianoMan

*deleted


----------



## wormsdriver

Ha! Here's my favorites. ..
1. Vintage Rs1 taped l cush
2. Vintage Rs1 l cush
3. Ps1000
4. Gh1 l cush
5. Gs1ke
6. Gh1 bowls
Ah. NEVERMIND! truth is, it depends on that day really. Sometimes I feel like my old Sr325 are top dogs, nothing beats their transparency!

Anyhow, since the gh1 and HD800 are my newest additions, they take most of my listening time right now. I've compared briefly the Rs1 and GH1, and definitely prefer the Vintage Rs1. I compared the GH1 with G cush vs the Gs1ke and prefer the Gs1ke, but would pick the GH1 with l cush over both! So the GH1 gets major points for being able to pull double duties with both earpads...


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> Ha! Here's my favorites. ..
> 1. Vintage Rs1 taped l cush
> 2. Vintage Rs1 l cush
> 3. Ps1000
> ...


 
 I listen to my Schiit M/M combo>325is's from time to time...funny, but sometimes I feel the same way, but then again, it does depend on the day/mood they really are amazing HP's for that Grado sound signature!


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Ha! Here's my favorites. ..
> ...




It's quite a thing really. The other day I was having the greatest time with the Sr325 straight out of my phone. No need for any fancy pantsy gear, made me stay waaay up past my bed time!

Then again, just this morning I was brought to tears at one point with the Hugo and GH1 combo!


----------



## sling5s

Seems like Grado GH1 can do all three pads with some success: Flats, L-cush and G-cush.
 I don't know any other Grado that can pull off all three.


----------



## joseph69

Its not even funny what the GH-1 *with (G) cushions* sound like anymore after about 45-50hrs on them so far.
 Their *RIGHT* up there with the PS1K's. I did a quick comparison (couple of tracks) between the GH-1/PS1K's and the GH-1 may be pulling ahead for me.* *I just may very well prefer the GH-1's overall to the PS1K's (please forgive me). I won't give any detailed comparisons on the quick differences I heard between the two, being I didn't spend any serious time comparing both side by side and I do need much more time with the GH-1's. Most of the time I can't wait to put my PS1K's back on after listening to my other Grados (I miss them) but to be quite honest, I'm not missing them. I speak the truth about what I prefer to hear and only time will tell (and I don't think it will be to long) and if it turns out I do prefer the GH-1's over the PS1K's, I'll be the first to admit what my ears prefer. These may be Grados best sounding HP that I've ever heard…they do everything just right too me.


----------



## pdrm360

sling5s said:


> Seems like Grado GH1 can do all three pads with some success: Flats, L-cush and G-cush.
> I don't know another other Grado that can pull off all three.


 
 The RS1e also can pull off all three.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Its not even funny what the GH-1 *with (G) cushions* sound like anymore after about 45-50hrs on them so far.
> Their *RIGHT* up there with the PS1K's. I did a quick comparison (couple of tracks) between the GH-1/PS1K's and the GH-1 may be pulling ahead for me.* *I just may very well prefer the GH-1's overall to the PS1K's (please forgive me). I won't give any detailed comparisons on the quick differences I heard between the two, being I didn't spend any serious time comparing both side by side and I do need much more time with the GH-1's. Most of the time I can't wait to put my PS1K's back on after listening to my other Grados (I miss them) but to be quite honest, I'm not missing them. I speak the truth about what I prefer to hear and only time will tell (and I don't think it will be to long) and if it turns out I do prefer the GH-1's over the PS1K's, I'll be the first to admit what my ears prefer. These may be Grados best sounding HP that I've ever heard…they do everything just right too me.


 
  
 I appreciate your honesty Joseph. You know my position on that...when you you get past the $500 to $600 price point, all bets are off. I'm pretty sure that my opinions have ruffled a few people's feathers, I mean, for some people, the HP1000 are THE best sounding headphones that Grados,has ever made, so ranking any other models higher than ''the holy grail'' makes no sense, but hey!, I call it like I hear it.


----------



## sling5s

pdrm360 said:


> The RS1e also can pull off all three.


 

 To my ears: I thought the RS1e with Flats was unbearable, with L-Cush horrible, and with G-cush tolerable.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I appreciate your honesty Joseph. You know my position on that...when you you get past the $500 to $600 price point, all bets are off. I'm pretty sure that my opinions have ruffled a few people's feathers, I mean, for some people, the HP1000 are THE best sounding headphones that Grados,has ever made, so ranking any other models higher than ''the holy grail'' makes no sense, but hey!, I call it like I hear it.


 
 No problem, just calling it like I hear it as of now.


----------



## DrawTheLine87

I'm still on my quest to find an RS1, I'm digging through the FS forum and through quite a few online hi-fi shops. I may have some leads, hopefully they pay off. Quite frankly I'd be happy with an RS1i as well.

I'm really hoping I can find something in the next week or so. I'm growing impatient!


----------



## HenHarrier

sling5s said:


> To my ears: I thought the RS1e with Flats was unbearable, with L-Cush horrible, and with G-cush tolerable.


 

 Is it possible, @sling5s, to say whether cushion material is relevant to that or is it that a larger cushion moves the driver away from the ear or changes isolation? I'm not being facetious (honestly!) just curious about whether only Grado-brand cushions would lead to such strong differences and/or what the $2 cushs on eg eBay might bring to the party...


----------



## sling5s

henharrier said:


> Is it possible, @sling5s
> , to say whether cushion material is relevant to that or is it that a larger cushion moves the driver away from the ear or changes isolation? I'm not being facetious (honestly!) just curious about whether only Grado-brand cushions would lead to such strong differences and/or what the $2 cushs on eg eBay might bring to the party...



Yes, pads/cushions alter the driver distance and how the sound is reflected. Grado pads are made with better material and is cut or shaped consistently. The ear zonk is made with different material and cut slightly differently. So it will sound different than the Grado pads. But main problem is that the ear zonk are inconsistent. The cut and shape differ even with same style of pad.


----------



## HenHarrier

sling5s said:


> Yes, pads/cushions alter the driver distance and how the sound is reflected. Grado pads are made with better material and is cut or shaped consistently. The ear zonk is made with different material and cut slightly differently. So it will sound different than the Grado pads. But main problem is that the ear zonk are inconsistent. The cut and shape differ even with same style of pad.


 

 Thanks. I wasn't really sure why they might differ from cheap cushions as I not seen them (grados, ear zonks, or chinese copies). I don't mind paying more if there are reasons for the cost, and better material and better shaping seem good enough reasons to me


----------



## pdrm360

sling5s said:


> To my ears: I thought the RS1e with Flats was unbearable, with L-Cush horrible, and with G-cush tolerable.


 
 That means they can pull off all three.


----------



## bpcans

pdrm360 said:


> That means they can pull off all three.


You guys are fascinated by having a new hp to play with. Why would Grado release a limited release hp that rivalled it's Reference line of hp's? I guess I can probably get a pair of PS500e's or RS1e's at wholesale prices then.


----------



## pigmode

drawtheline87 said:


> I'm still on my quest to find an RS1, I'm digging through the FS forum and through quite a few online hi-fi shops. I may have some leads, hopefully they pay off. Quite frankly I'd be happy with an RS1i as well.
> 
> I'm really hoping I can find something in the next week or so. I'm growing impatient!






A laudable excercise I must say. Speaking from experience there will be a tinge of regret regarding the plastic gimbals. Apparently the sound quality will still be intact(?).


----------



## gregorya

pigmode said:


> A laudable excercise I must say. Speaking from experience there will be a tinge of regret regarding the plastic gimbals. Apparently the sound quality will still be intact(?).




I don't quite understand... neither the RS1 or RS1i have plastic gimbals, right?


----------



## DrawTheLine87

gregorya said:


> I don't quite understand... neither the RS1 or RS1i have plastic gimbals, right?


I think he's referring to the GH-1 perhaps?


----------



## joseph69

Does anyone know if the eBay seller from Indonesia is going to make the stainless gimbals anymore, or is anyone else making them for that matter? I've looked on eBay, but didn't see any from the Indonesian seller. If someone who has purchased gimbals from him can provide me with his eBay user name I would appreciate it so I can contact him and ask, thanks.
 I should have purchased the last pair from him for my GH-1's when I had the opportunity…they totally deserve them!


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> You guys are fascinated by having a new hp to play with. *Why would Grado release a limited release hp that rivalled it's Reference line of hp's?* I guess I can probably get a pair of PS500e's or RS1e's at wholesale prices then.


 
 I think they might have made a big mistake by creating the GH-1 and didn't realize it…it is that good with the Grado (G) cushions, and of course with the "stock" (L) cushions, but IMO they bring the GH-1 to an entirely different level with the (G) cushions. And being it is a "Limited Edition" maybe, just maybe they did know what they were doing when they created them, thats why there were only 1000 made, who knows, but I'm sure glad I didn't pass up on them!


----------



## stacker45

bpcans said:


> You guys are fascinated by having a new hp to play with. Why would Grado release a limited release hp that rivalled it's Reference line of hp's? I guess I can probably get a pair of PS500e's or RS1e's at wholesale prices then.


 
  
 We could also ask ourselves, why would Grado risk tarnishing the Reference Serie's great reputation that's been established by the RS1 and RS1i, by keeping the RS1e in production. 
  
 In my opinion, the GH-1s may prove to be a VERY smart move on Grado's part, however, like Joseph said, they sound so good, especially with the G-cush, that they could end up cannibalizing the higher end model's sales.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> They waited untill the first GH-1 got shipped before publishing pictrues of the actual headphones, probably because they didn't want people to see that they would be getting SR60e pakaging.
> 
> They shipped the GH-1 with the 1/8 connector, and 1/4 adapter, wich is cheaper to make than the 1/4 to 1/8 reducer cable. and you don't get the RS1e's 15' extension cable.
> 
> I don't know if Grado had to pay anything for that ''maple tree'', but regardless, your $650, ($700 Canadian), you get no extras, no carrying bag, no nothing, you get a regular Grado cardboard box. and when you factor in the GH-1's $650 sale price, I'm pretty sure that the GH-1, has, or will end up being a good buisness decision for Grado.


 
 To be quite honest, I could care less about any of the above due to the sound of these HP's! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Don't take my comment the wrong way…at all! I'm just expressing that their sound is all that really matters to me when it comes down to it, and their price IMO is very well worth it…maybe even under priced for their performance IMO.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> To be quite honest, I could care less about any of the above due to the sound of these HP's!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I respect your opinion, as I hope you do mine. The last ''Limited Edition'' Grado headphones were the $395 Bushmills, so at a $650 asking price, I thought I'd get something different than what I got when I bought my $125 SR80e.
  
 I wouldn't have cared about to poor packaging either, if Grado wouldn't have made such a big deal about the GH-1, and would've treated them simply as a new model. I do admit that the GH-1's very good sound, makes the poor presentation pill, easier to swallow.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I respect your opinion, as I hope you do mine. The last ''Limited Edition'' Grado headphones were the $395 Bushmills, so at a $650 asking price, I thought I'd get something different than what I got when I bought my $125 SR80e.
> I wouldn't have cared about to poor packaging either, if Grado wouldn't have made such a big deal about the GH-1, and would've treated them simply as a new model. I do admit that the GH-1's very good sound, makes the poor presentation pill, easier to swallow.


 
 Of course I respect your opinion, and I understand how you feel about packaging.


----------



## pigmode

gregorya said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> > A laudable excercise I must say. Speaking from experience there will be a tinge of regret regarding the plastic gimbals. Apparently the sound quality will still be intact(?).
> ...





My bad I assume the Rs1i had the same gimbals as my Rs2i.


----------



## JamesBr

pigmode said:


> My bad I assume the Rs1i had the same gimbals as my Rs2i.


 
 Same for me at first hehe


----------



## bassboysam

if the GH1 is truly limited to 1000 units then over the long run there really is no risk of them canabalizing the RS2 and RS1 sales.


----------



## joseph69

bassboysam said:


> if the GH1 is truly limited to 1000 units then over the long run there really is no risk of them canabalizing the RS2 and RS1 sales.


 
 Nope.


----------



## stacker45

bassboysam said:


> if the GH1 is truly limited to 1000 units then over the long run there really is no risk of them canabalizing the RS2 and RS1 sales.


 
  
 The 1000 part, I like, it's the ''if'' part that worries me!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And I fail to see why the GH-1 wouldn't be able to canibalize higher priced Grados because there are 1000 made, I mean, let's suppose that 200 people choose to buy the GH-1 instead of RS1e, GS1k and /PS1k.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And no, I'm not under the influence of my meds....yet.


----------



## bpcans

stacker45 said:


> I respect your opinion, as I hope you do mine. The last ''Limited Edition'' Grado headphones were the $395 Bushmills, so at a $650 asking price, I thought I'd get something different than what I got when I bought my $125 SR80e.
> 
> I wouldn't have cared about to poor packaging either, if Grado wouldn't have made such a big deal about the GH-1, and would've treated them simply as a new model. I do admit that the GH-1's very good sound, makes the poor presentation pill, easier to swallow.


stacker, I think you might be on the right track as far as the GH-1's go. I don't care if the headphones come in a paper grocery bag as long as they sound good.


----------



## bassboysam

stacker45 said:


> The 1000 part, I like, it's the ''if'' part that worries me!
> 
> And I fail to see why the GH-1 wouldn't be able to canibalize higher priced Grados because there are 1000 made, I mean, let's suppose that 200 people choose to buy the GH-1 instead of RS1e, GS1k and /PS1k.
> 
> And no, I'm not under the influence of my meds....yet.




even if 1000 people bought a gh1 over an rs1 in the last month. in September when the gh1 is sold out people will go back to buying RS1/RS2 or other grados.


----------



## joseph69

bassboysam said:


> even if 1000 people bought a gh1 over an rs1 in the last month. in September when the gh1 is sold out people will go back to buying RS1/RS2 or other grados.


 
 Of course, they'll have no choice.


----------



## bassboysam

speaking of the RS1...simple but very effective combo. ipod gen 5 and grados have a special synergy in my opinion. just a great match.

my RS1 is a bit of a mystery. matches the classic B description but doesn't have a serial number. I'm guessing it's a very early classic B.


----------



## bassboysam

joseph69 said:


> Of course, they'll have no choice.




exactly what my original point was.


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > To be quite honest, I could care less about any of the above due to the sound of these HP's!
> ...



Packaging? What packaging!?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> Packaging? What packaging!?


 
 Mine arrived in a highly valuable box, made valuable by a sequence of several Grado firsts:

First box in sky blue, to perhaps commemorate the blue Brooklyn sky under which the wood of the headphones grew up;
First box to provide color pictures of John and Jonathan Grado (and the maple tree that was the source);
First box signed by Jonathan Grado, son of John;
First box to be labeled "Prestige Series" when its contents were actually "Heritage Series," an error that all by itself increases the headphone value by a factor similar to the value increase of the "inverted Jenny" postage stamp that printed the Curtis biplane upside down.
  
 So what did YOURS arrive in... a brown paper poke?


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Packaging? What packaging!?
> ...


haha, I don't even remember anymore! That thing's been in the closet since I took them out, and the GH1 sound made me forget all about it!!


----------



## joseph69

bassboysam said:


> exactly what my original point was.


 
 I know.
  


wormsdriver said:


> haha, I don't even remember anymore! That thing's been in the closet since I took them out, and the GH1 sound made me forget all about it!!


 
 +1000


----------



## saruokun

hi i have some questions.
  
 im interested in buying grado hf-2 but have questions before buying them.
  
 i heard that hf2 were made only 500 first and then b-stocks were produced up to 575.
  
  
 but i saw some forums and found out that there are serial number over #1000s. how can this be happening.
  
 i also saw seiral number #1200s on some blogs. are the numbers bigger than 575 all  fakes?
  
 please answer me  thanks.


----------



## joseph69

Below is about all the information I can give you from the "Full Grado Labs History"
 All I know about the serial #'s is that I believe up to serial # 20 the HF2's cup lettering read 
 GRADO HEAD-FI HEADPHONES because they were specially made for members of the Head-Fi community which is why there was only so many made (how many I don't know).
 After serial # 20 there was a misprint on the cups which read Grado HEAD-F*1* HEADPHONES. As you can see, even the HF2's in the photo below are beyond serial # 20…the cups say GRADO HEAD-F*1 *HEADPHONES…*not* GRADO HEAD-FI HEADPHONES
 I don't know about any fakes either…maybe someone can give you more informative information.
  
  
Grado HF2 (May 2009, 550 made, MSRP 429 USD, $40 going to Head-Fi.org)


----------



## wormsdriver

I suggest you email Grado. They'll get back to you pretty quickly with a definitive answer.

They'll tell you just what you need answered, don't expect them to go into too many details though...


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> I suggest you email Grado. They'll get back to you pretty quickly with a definitive answer.
> They'll tell you just what you need answered, don't expect them to go into too many details though...


 
 +1
 Even better, right to the source!


----------



## saruokun

whats the email address.


----------



## wormsdriver

saruokun said:


> whats the email address.


 
 pm sent


----------



## saruokun

wormsdriver said:


> pm sent


 

 thank you.


----------



## whirlwind

Happy Saturday morning "Gradoheads"
  
 The McCafe premium roast is tasting extra special this morning
  
 Last night the wife and son and I went to see the Three Kings blues band, featuring music from Freddie...Albert and B.B. King
  
 Even thought these videos are not from last nights show, they are the same show that we witnessed.....enjoy, and make sure you have your coffee beside you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Freddie Kings Hideaway

  
 Albert Kings Oh Pretty Woman

  
 B.B. Kings Let The Good Times Roll

  
 For what it is worth Reese Wynans is in a class of only a very few keyboard players.....the man can flat out play.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Happy Saturday morning "Gradoheads"
> 
> The McCafe premium roast is tasting extra special this morning
> 
> ...




 ohhhhhhhhhh, that reese , got it


----------



## jaywillin

WW got his JB in,  here is a mini dead set !!
  
 
  
 almost forgot, i got a big old mug of folgers classic roast


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Nope.


 
  


bassboysam said:


> if the GH1 is truly limited to 1000 units then over the long run there really is no risk of them canabalizing the RS2 and RS1 sales.


 
  
 I like these little brain teaser questions.                                                                                                                                                                                                  
  
 The fact that the GH-1 is a limited edition is irrelevent. . The thing is that, the PS1k's prospective buyer obviously has the means to buy the GH-1s, but the opposite isn't necessaraly true. I mean, I seriously doubt that someone that has a $600 - $700 budget, will go out and buy a pair of GS or PS1k once the GH-1 are sold out,
  
 The same logic applies whether we're talking about 1, 100, or 1000 pairs of GH-1s, so it's clear to me that there is a possibility GH-1 could cannibalize some of the GS/PS1k sales.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Hey Ya'll, for those that own or are interested in vintage or current R2R DACs, started a new thread, hope to see you over there. The tone, soundstage, bass are exceptional through my Monarchy M22B, it trounces my Uber Bifrost (still a great DAC).
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/777597/vintage-current-r2r-dac-owners-discussion-insight-and-review-thread


----------



## colgatetotal

Which has more bass impact and definition, the GH1 or the PS500e? The few reviews of the GH1 state that it has bass but I've always considered the PS500e to have the most bass in the lineup. Strongly considering the GH1 because I currently use an equalized SR225i with G-cushions. I could just transplant those to the GH1 if I go for it.


----------



## joseph69

colgatetotal said:


> Which has more bass impact and definition, the GH1 or the PS500e? The few reviews of the GH1 state that it has bass but I've always considered the PS500e to have the most bass in the lineup. Strongly considering the GH1 because I currently use an equalized SR225i with G-cushions.* I could just transplant those to the GH1 if I go for it.*


 
 I've never heard the PS500/e but I would highly recommend the GH-1 with Grado (G) cushions!!!
 They have plenty of all around bass with the "stock" (L) cushions…but strange as it seems, they retain their bass quantity and it is also tighter and the upper frequencies are a touch more pronounced with a very nice sound-stage without recessing the mid-range.
 I say go for it…because they are a "Limited Edition" so in time they will no longer be available.


----------



## kaboomooo

*Love Grado phone Well made well design and one of the original design. Great value for money *
  
*Very sad to learn that grado founder has pass away. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## stacker45

colgatetotal said:


> Which has more bass impact and definition, the GH1 or the PS500e? The few reviews of the GH1 state that it has bass but I've always considered the PS500e to have the most bass in the lineup. Strongly considering the GH1 because I currently use an equalized SR225i with G-cushions. I could just transplant those to the GH1 if I go for it.


 
  
 My PS1k are my favorite headphones, and I consider that the GH-1/G-cush,combo gives me 90%+, of the PS1k's overall sound quality.
  
 As far as I'm concerened, the GH-1+Gs, are getting dangerously close to getting my ''no brainer'' status.


----------



## stacker45

kaboomooo said:


> *Love Grado phone Well made well design and one of the original design. Great value for money *
> 
> *Very sad to learn that grado founder has pass away.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes!


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> As far as I'm concerened, the *GH-1+Gs*, are getting dangerously close to getting my ''no brainer'' status.


 
 I couldn't agree more…they are a no brainer!


----------



## sling5s

colgatetotal said:


> Which has more bass impact and definition, the GH1 or the PS500e? The few reviews of the GH1 state that it has bass but I've always considered the PS500e to have the most bass in the lineup. Strongly considering the GH1 because I currently use an equalized SR225i with G-cushions. I could just transplant those to the GH1 if I go for it.


 

 Had PS500e and have GH1. The PS500e has more bass but it's slower, heavier and lacks control and punch. The GH1 is not lean but has is quicker, punchier and tighter.
 Better quality of bass. The GH1 has more bass than 325e and RS2e, but it's not as uncontrolled and heavy as 500e.  I found the bass on the 500e too much and too heavy for my taste.


----------



## joseph69

sling5s said:


> Had PS500e and have GH1. The PS500e has more bass but it's slower, heavier and lacks control and punch. The GH1 is not lean but has is quicker, punchier and tighter.
> Better quality of bass. The GH1 has more bass than 325e and RS2e, but it's not as uncontrolled and heavy as 500e.  I found the bass on the 500e too much and too heavy for my taste.


 
 Good to know the bass differences between the three since I've never heard either the 
 RS2x/PS500x but I do own the 325is and enjoy it very much, it has great bass slam. I don't believe I would enjoy the bass on PS500x as you describe it either.


----------



## maddin

I can only speak for the PS500 but it also benefits from the G-cush for me. The PS500 is for me a HP that works only with some recordings. On a lot of material I don't like the midbass hump that I hear and that made the mids feel a tad recessed. The G-cush help there.
 The HF-1 has got this right. it has a bit less bass compared to the PS500 but it is such a musical HP. I would love to hear the GH1 but I think I have enough Gradessandros right now...


----------



## Kitarist

Hey guys 
  
 I would like to ask if anyone knows where to buy original pads or replacements for Grado SR225?
  
 I'm from Europe.
  
 Thanks!!!


----------



## maddin

That depends where you are. Here in France I ordered them in the end in an online shop because the shops in Paris had only the G-cushs available. No L-cushs...


----------



## wormsdriver

There's a used GH1 on ebay for $595 + $15 shipping, buy it now option. 

Great price!


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> There's a used GH1 on ebay for $595 + $15 shipping, buy it now option.
> Great price!


 
 There was a GH-1 "new" for $800.00 I don't know if its still listed.


----------



## Audio Addict

joseph69 said:


> There was a GH-1 "new" for $800.00 I don't know if its still listed.




I think several dealers still have them in stock, so I can not believe someone is trying to make a buck now.


----------



## joseph69

audio addict said:


> I think several dealers still have them in stock, so I can not believe someone is trying to make a buck now.


 
 I know, I was surprised myself, especially knowing their in stock for $650.00,
 Some people are just greedy!


----------



## jaywillin

how about a "little red rooster" this evening


----------



## ruthieandjohn

After a weekend odyssey through my top Grados (PS1000, GH-1, GH-1 with G Cush, GS1000e, all driven by DACs and amps), I'm back to my Grado SR60i right out of my iPod.  
  
 How can something this simple sound So GOOD!?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

kaboomooo said:


> *Love Grado phone Well made well design and one of the original design. Great value for money *
> 
> *Very sad to learn that grado founder has pass away.
> 
> ...


----------



## XLR8

The Grado is the quintessential headphone.


----------



## JoeDoe

xlr8 said:


> The Grado is the quintessential headphone.




Agreed. I think they should be a rite of passage for any headphone enthusiast.


----------



## fleasbaby

Ladies and gentlemen...I know this is in poor taste, especially given its been eons since I frequented this thread, so I beg your forgiveness in advance...
  
 I may have been silent, but I had not strayed (too far) from the fold. I submit for your consideration my classified posted today:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/777966/wtt-an-almost-new-pair-of-rs1e-for-a-pair-of-rs1i-or-rs1
  
 If anyone is interested, please let me know...


----------



## DaemonSire

Can anyone comment on if and how many holes the GH-1 is vented?


----------



## fleasbaby

ruthieandjohn said:


>


 
  
 You sir, have a problem...a very impressive and enviable problem.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

fleasbaby said:


> You sir, have a problem...a very impressive and enviable problem.


 
 Yeah, I know... and I took this picture at the time of Joseph Grado's passing, last February,so it misses my more recent Grado acquisitions (GS1000e, Bushmills X, iGrado, RS2i, RS2e, and GH-1!)


----------



## Shell of Light

So after much consideration I decided to return my GH1s back to headphone.com.  They were very nice about taking them back.  I decided not to do an exchange in case my next pair of GH1s also had flawed woodwork.  It's costing me too much in shipping and restock fees.  So today I leave the Grado club.


----------



## rovopio

shell of light said:


> So after much consideration I decided to return my GH1s back to headphone.com.  They were very nice about taking them back.  I decided not to do an exchange in case my next pair of GH1s also had flawed woodwork.  It's costing me too much in shipping and restock fees.  So today I leave the Grado club.


 
  
 Why not sell them instead? I'm sure somebody will take them off your hand quickly around here...
 If I weren't strapped for cash, I would...


----------



## Shell of Light

rovopio said:


> Why not sell them instead? I'm sure somebody will take them off your hand quickly around here...
> If I weren't strapped for cash, I would...


 
  
 I thought about it but the resale value of the phones with the flawed woodwork will probably be less than what I get back in refund.


----------



## pigmode

ruthieandjohn said:


> kaboomooo said:
> 
> 
> > *Love Grado phone Well made well design and one of the original design. Great value for money *
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Enviable! All that's missing imho is a buttoned pinked driver-ed RS-1.


----------



## stacker45

shell of light said:


> So after much consideration I decided to return my GH1s back to headphone.com.  They were very nice about taking them back.  I decided not to do an exchange in case my next pair of GH1s also had flawed woodwork.  It's costing me too much in shipping and restock fees.  So today I leave the Grado club.


 
  
 I'm sorry that you're leaving the Grado club. I have said many times that the competition in the headphone industry as never been so intense, and that Grado as picked the wrong time to start clowning around. The many Frankensteins, an the poor quality control, is finally catching up with them.
  
  I just hope that they're going to get their act together,before they suffer other casualties.
  
 Best of luck to you sir.


----------



## DaemonSire

stacker45 said:


> I'm sorry that you're leaving the Grado club. I have said many times that the competition in the headphone industry as never been so intense, and that Grado as picked the wrong time to start clowning around. The many Frankensteins, an the poor quality control, is finally catching up with them.
> 
> I just hope that they're going to get their act together,before they suffer other casualties.
> 
> Best of luck to you sir.


 
 Well said.  At this stage of the headphone game, there has never been such a competitive market.  Besides the shear number of headphones out now, every few months there is another big release.
  
 Grado better step it up if they plan on staying in this


----------



## DrawTheLine87

So while my search for an RS1/RS1i continues, I figured it would be a good idea to have an amp ready for when I manage to find one. I just picked up a cheap RA-1 to use with it. I'm excited to see how they pair with my current 225, which I absolutely love already.

This RA-1 is discrete enough where I don't have to explain too much to the girlfriend, where I'd probably have to have a long discussion about a tube amp and the like. So this is a good start for me, until I have a man-cave to store all of my toys, lol.


----------



## XLR8

drawtheline87 said:


> So while my search for an RS1/RS1i continues, I figured it would be a good idea to have an amp ready for when I manage to find one. I just picked up a cheap RA-1 to use with it. I'm excited to see how they pair with my current 225, which I absolutely love already.
> 
> This RA-1 is discrete enough where I don't have to explain too much to the girlfriend, where I'd probably have to have a long discussion about a tube amp and the like. So this is a good start for me, until I have a man-cave to store all of my toys, lol.


 
  
 Justification of audio purchases is never easy especially to loved ones..
 Hence, the more conspicuous, the better...hahahahahah


----------



## pickerdd

You all are costing me too much dang money... MAD Ear + HD arrived today. MH - I upgraded the 12AX7 as you advised to a Sylvania black plate triple mica. More output and a punchier sound with the PS1000e's. This little thing really makes the PS1000e's really get up and boogie. The RS1's sound pretty darn good too. I haven't tried the PS500e's with it yet.
  
 Thank you all for the  recommendation!


----------



## MacedonianHero

pickerdd said:


> You all are costing me too much dang money... MAD Ear + HD arrived today. MH - I upgraded the 12AX7 as you advised to a Sylvania black plate triple mica. More output and a punchier sound with the PS1000e's. This little thing really makes the PS1000e's really get up and boogie. The RS1's sound pretty darn good too. I haven't tried the PS500e's with it yet.
> 
> Thank you all for the  recommendation!


 
  
 Congrats!!!! Now I miss my MAD Ear+HD.


----------



## XLR8

pickerdd said:


> You all are costing me too much dang money... MAD Ear + HD arrived today. MH - I upgraded the 12AX7 as you advised to a Sylvania black plate triple mica. More output and a punchier sound with the PS1000e's. This little thing really makes the PS1000e's really get up and boogie. The RS1's sound pretty darn good too. I haven't tried the PS500e's with it yet.
> 
> Thank you all for the  recommendation!


 
  
 Congratutz on the MAD lovely stuff.
 My wallet is cryogenically frozen until 2016. Then and perhaps then an additional Grado family member will be added.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

drawtheline87 said:


> So while my search for an RS1/RS1i continues, I figured it would be a good idea to have an amp ready for when I manage to find one. I just picked up a cheap RA-1 to use with it. I'm excited to see how they pair with my current 225, which I absolutely love already.
> 
> This RA-1 is discrete enough where I don't have to explain too much to the girlfriend, where I'd probably have to have a long discussion about a tube amp and the like. So this is a good start for me, until I have a man-cave to store all of my toys, lol.


 
 Probably gonna take a while to find an RS1 or RS1i, so in addition to being ready with (a fantastical wooden) amp, you better get a stand-in pair of wooden headphones to hold you, so you won't just take the first high-priced RS1 or RS1i that rolls by!  Tell yourself that you will sell it after you get your RS1/RS1i, of course!  Better get a GH-1 to dip your toe into the water of wood (ouch!) before you dive in with an RS1!


----------



## Allanmarcus

Here's my new RS2e headphones inside the $20 earzonk case. Just got it all today. My SR225i's are at work, so I will compare tomorrow. Compared to my Beyerdynamic T90's, the beyer's sound almost veiled!
  
 The Rs2e's fit very well int he case. Is the case as tough as a CaseBUDi? no. Is it good enough for light travel? yes. Plus it came with replacement L Cushion pads
  
 The RS2E's have a smell to them that is pretty gross. I think it might be oil on the cups. Does that smell wear off?


----------



## wormsdriver

My gh1 has a very light maple syrup smell in the inside of the cups.... Anyone else?


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> My gh1 has a very light maple syrup smell in the inside of the cups.... Anyone else?


 
 Pancakes.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> My gh1 has a very light maple syrup smell in the inside of the cups.... Anyone else?


 
 ... and around the world, 1,000 noses are probing into 2,000 maple cups... all started by wormsdriver!
  
 No... not mine!


----------



## Allanmarcus

allanmarcus said:


> The RS2E's have a smell to them that is pretty gross. I think it might be oil on the cups. Does that smell wear off?


 
  
 My wife thinks it smells a bit like cigarette smoke. I wonder if the warehouse folks at Buy Sonic smoke. I'm going to wash the pads, and if that doesn't help, then I might seek warranty repair.


----------



## XLR8

allanmarcus said:


> allanmarcus said:
> 
> 
> > The RS2E's have a smell to them that is pretty gross. I think it might be oil on the cups. Does that smell wear off?
> ...


 

 Wow, that is unusual...


----------



## wormsdriver

allanmarcus said:


> allanmarcus said:
> 
> 
> > The RS2E's have a smell to them that is pretty gross. I think it might be oil on the cups. Does that smell wear off?
> ...



Oh man, NOT COOL! 
Hope you get it resolved. Were they open box/returned? That would explain also...




pickerdd said:


> You all are costing me too much dang money... MAD Ear + HD arrived today. MH - I upgraded the 12AX7 as you advised to a Sylvania black plate triple mica. More output and a punchier sound with the PS1000e's. This little thing really makes the PS1000e's really get up and boogie. The RS1's sound pretty darn good too. I haven't tried the PS500e's with it yet.
> 
> Thank you all for the  recommendation!



Oh my... that picture needs to come with a warning! Beautiful stuff you got there!



ruthieandjohn said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > My gh1 has a very light maple syrup smell in the inside of the cups.... Anyone else?
> ...




Ha! Man, not even a faint maple smell?

Seriously guys, I could've swore I smell maple inside the cups through the grills. Very light maple smell!


----------



## Allanmarcus

wormsdriver said:


> Oh man, NOT COOL!
> Hope you get it resolved. Were they open box/returned? That would explain also...
> Oh my... that picture needs to come with a warning! Beautiful stuff you got there!
> Ha! Man, not even a faint maple smell?
> ...


 

 They were factory sealed.
  
 As for grado's on omega stands. I visited a store in Las Vegas that had all their grados on omega stands. All the foam cups were ruined. They were all smashed down and lost all there sponge spring.


----------



## rovopio

allanmarcus said:


> Here's my new RS2e headphones inside the $20 earzonk case. Just got it all today. My SR225i's are at work, so I will compare tomorrow. Compared to my Beyerdynamic T90's, the beyer's sound almost veiled!
> 
> The Rs2e's fit very well int he case. Is the case as tough as a CaseBUDi? no. Is it good enough for light travel? yes. Plus it came with replacement L Cushion pads
> 
> The RS2E's have a smell to them that is pretty gross. I think it might be oil on the cups. Does that smell wear off?


 
  
 Do you mean leather smell..? Because all Grados I have when they were new had that new leather smell thing... like a new car smell thing...


----------



## gregorya

Maybe some New Yorkers were smoking by the tree...


----------



## wormsdriver

allanmarcus said:


> They were factory sealed.
> 
> *As for grado's on omega stands.* I visited a store in Las Vegas that had all their grados on omega stands. All the foam cups were ruined. They were all smashed down and lost all there sponge spring.


 
 Thanks for the tip!!! 
  
 I do have an Omega stand, but only use it for the HD800. All my Grados I lay down flat when I'm using them and have to set them down...


----------



## wormsdriver

gregorya said:


> Maybe some New Yorkers were smoking by the tree...


----------



## GreenBow

xlr8 said:


> My wallet is cryogenically frozen until 2016. Then and perhaps then an additional Grado family member will be added.


 
 Haahhaa cryogenically frozen.


----------



## XLR8

Worms where did you find those photos.......major LoL..
Greenbow...there is no thawing till 2016.....


----------



## rovopio

xlr8 said:


> Worms where did you find those photos.......major LoL..
> Greenbow...there is no thawing till 2016.....


 
  
 The second one was from this article / documentary-type show showing a kid addicted to chain-smoking picture. It was big on social media a long while back. The first one I don't know...


----------



## wormsdriver

xlr8 said:


> Worms where did you find those photos.......major LoL..
> Greenbow...there is no thawing till 2016.....







rovopio said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > Worms where did you find those photos.......major LoL..
> ...




Hehehe. I think the first one was a New York City protest against banning smoking somewhere or other. Second is the chain smoking baby from Indonesia I believe, he recently cut down his 40 cigarettes a day habit to just five a day. Good for him!!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

How does the original SR325 compare to the more recent SR325is, SR325i, SR325e? Is it shriller, shoutier, and "sibilanter?" Or tamer?

Thanks!


----------



## pigmode

Any thoughts on the price/value of this RS-1i on eBay? 
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/131575418266?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Audio Addict

No but @ kayandjohn is looking for those I believe


----------



## Allanmarcus

my mini review of the earzonk case and their l cushion pads: 
  
 The case fits my Grado RS2e headphones without a problem. The material isn't very stiff, but it will protect your cans for light use. The CaseBudi seems much tougher. The Earzonk L Cushion pads are slight thiner than the Grado brand pads. I tried the earzonk pads on both my SR225i and RS2e headphones, and got the same results compared to the Grado pads. The earzonk somehow reduces the treble/clarity of the sound. Maybe because one's ears are a tad closer to the speaker the bass is a little over-pronounced. I'm not saying they are bad, but if you like that really crisp grado sound, the earzonk pads will attenuate the highs a bit and possible reduce your enjoyment.
 So, the case gets three stars for fitting and being decent cheap protection for the headphones, but the case is nothing special. The earzonks get 2 stars for being different from the Grado OEM pads and for not warning the consumer there is a difference.
 Update. I think I put the pads on wrong. I tried them again and they work as well as the original Grados, but there seems to be a bit more bass with the eazonk pads..


----------



## ruthieandjohn

audio addict said:


> No but @ kayandjohn is looking for those I believe



Thanks, but no... My first wood Grados were the RS1i, and then I also later got the RS1, so I now have both.


----------



## EdenElectronics

I'll probably get my head bit off, as I am, for lack of a better term, an ignorant newbie to the hobby, but it's tough to see so much negativity when it's unavoidable. No matter which plug they use or cord length they choose people are going to be upset. And if that's the big complaint I guess it's a victory. Being a small business where people know the name of everyone in charge must be tough, especially when you're called out by name and ppl make insane claims like "they make 80% profit at least".... just look at those beautiful pictures. Do you have any idea what it must take to see a tree in a park, jump through loopholes to get it, and turn it into the art that is those cups? How much must the equipment cost to make that transformation happen? How many employees are there because if they selk,a thousand pairs its 650k, and at least a 3rd of that goes to uncle sam. I don't know, I just try to imagine myself making something I'm proud of and get such a negative reaction. They need Audio-Technica's PR team, because I was up all night inspecting all my headphones and there's a company that can consistently put out mediocrity and be praised as gods, without putting a tenth of the thought, hard work, and craftsmanship into the product. There's never been an audio-technica better than the sr125 imo, and if it was about profits they'd be imitating beats, not staying true ti their legacy, but w/e. I'm just glad there's a company like grado that people even feel insulted if the loyal customers feel they aren't being listened to because it's not even a thought with other companies; a "submit suggestions here" sign might as well hang over a trash can. There's lots to dislike about certain models but overall grado does it better than just about anyone else and they are trying to make people happy with a product that everyone has different opinions and preferences when using. Criticize when is warranted but give credit where it's due, and just look at those ******* cups!


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> How does the original SR325 compare to the more recent SR325is, SR325i, SR325e? Is it shriller, shoutier, and "sibilanter?" Or tamer?
> Thanks!



I've had two pairs of sr325, but both have been the same older model. I've never actually heard any newer sr325...






pigmode said:


> Any thoughts on the price/value of this RS-1i on eBay?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131575418266?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT



Price should be anywhere from $425-ish to about $525 in my opinion. This particular model isn't seen very often, but it's not really special either. It's an RS1i with the older, longer, thinner cable. 
I guess price just kinda depends on the demand and how many other used Rs1's are floating around at the time or lack thereof. ..


----------



## XLR8

For any grado hf2 owner out there do the following.
Place buttons on the outside grill (center) using some blu tak.

The sound is unbelievable now and only discovered this serendipitously.

An extraordinary headphone now. If other hf2 owners are out there try it and plz post your impressions.

Tia.


----------



## joseph69

pigmode said:


> Any thoughts on the price/value of this RS-1i on eBay?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131575418266?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


 
 I was going to post these for you since you've been looking. I knew you had seen them, but I also don't know why you haven't bought them, or at least contacted the seller to make an offer?


----------



## EdenElectronics

ruthieandjohn said:


> How does the original SR325 compare to the more recent SR325is, SR325i, SR325e? Is it shriller, shoutier, and "sibilanter?" Or tamer?
> 
> Thanks!







I have that pair of gold sr325i's and I can't put my finger on why exactly, but the sr125 sounds better to me, maybe it's because the 325 shape doesn't sit well on my head. Anyway, I have no other 325 model to compare it to, but if you've never used the gold 325i's I can lend them to you when I come to Ann Arbor for that thing I gotta do; or I could mail them to you and pick em up when I come up there, though I don't have a date scheduled yet, I think I should expect it to be about 60 days which would give you plenty of time to disect them, and if it's sooner, you can just mail em back. I feel guilty at how little I have used them but I had a beatles overdose and had to switch over to a liquid diet and McCartney's solo work till I got some songs out if my head. Word of advice though, avoid "yeah yeah yeahs" because I used them to listen to the "is is" ep and and pretty sure I have a brain tumor now from karen o.'s squeel.

I'm sorry John, I'm not just new to head fi, but to forums period. I misread worms drivers words as yours, and thought you were saying you hadn't tried the newer 325 models.
Ignore.


----------



## joseph69

edenelectronics said:


> I have that pair of gold sr325is


 
 The 50th Anniversary "gold" is a 325i not a 325is. Do you mean 325i's?


----------



## EdenElectronics

joseph69 said:


> The 50th Anniversary "gold" is a 325i not a 325is. Do you mean 325i's?



Yes, sorry, I thought I corrected my lack if punctuation before posting.


----------



## joseph69

edenelectronics said:


> Yes, sorry, I thought I corrected my lack if punctuation before posting.


 
 No need to be sorry, just wasn't sure.


----------



## EdenElectronics

joseph69 said:


> No need to be sorry, just wasn't sure.





Ooorrrrrrrrrr,
Hypothetically, Because so few ppl use punctuation nowadays that from the day I first bought these, through the many posts I've looked at I have always wondered if ppl are saying they are 325is or pluralizing the i, and figured it's safer not to use the comma as If I were to be called out I could say 'oh yea, typo, my bad' and save face. This...all being oppossed to just asking... because, again, one must save face when one is a blowhard that pretends he knows what he's doing while stumbling through life.
If this hypothetical situation were all true, obviously the person would thank someone like yourself that solved the riddle for him. I know I would. Actually I would say my gratitude eloquently in a foreign language.

Grassy-Assss, joseph

That's how they thank ppl in the faraway land of mexico. To be more accurate, they'd call you grassy-assss Jose


----------



## joseph69

edenelectronics said:


> Ooorrrrrrrrrr,
> Hypothetically, Because so few ppl use punctuation nowadays that from the day I first bought these, through the many posts I've looked at I have always wondered if ppl are saying they are 325is or pluralizing the i, and figured it's safer not to use the comma as If I were to be called out I could say 'oh yea, typo, my bad' and save face. This...all being oppossed to just asking... because, again, one must save face when one is a blowhard that pretends he knows what he's doing while stumbling through life.
> If this hypothetical situation were all true, obviously the person would thank someone like yourself that solved the riddle for him. I know I would. Actually I would say my gratitude eloquently in a foreign language.
> 
> ...


 
 No, its gracias, not grassy ass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 And, bienvenido/de nada.


----------



## wormsdriver

ah! Don joseph69, su espaniol es muy bueno! Salud amigo!


----------



## EdenElectronics

wormsdriver said:


> ah! Don joseph69, su espaniol es muy bueno! Salud amigo!






Yes I do have a pair of headphones. 
El headphonos DE grado.
I learned to Habla me some Español while in prison there over a donkey theft misunderstanding.

There. Now all the uneducated in this forum know what you were saying in the above post. Not to sound elitist but we should feel proudo that we are so el smarto


----------



## wormsdriver

edenelectronics said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > ah! Don joseph69, su espaniol es muy bueno! Salud amigo!
> ...


 
 I don't know about the Grados Heads, but the Schiit heads sure are!!


----------



## XLR8

wormsdriver said:


> I don't know about the Grados Heads, but the Schiit heads sure are!!


 
 There is only one thing to say:


 "Smokin....."


----------



## XLR8

Hey all,

 Discovered something interesting overnight.
 My HF2's have one punched hole in each driver located on the 5th hole there are a total of 10. My RS series do not have any punched holes.
 It's easy to see it if you get a phone camera flash light, shine it through driver side and carefully look for a transparent clear hole. Most of the others will have a black felt visible if you look closely.
  
 I know the vent is to make more bass and the "e" series has 2 vented holes on all drivers- adjacent to solder joint board.  Can someone plz confirm also if the GS1000e and PS1000e and RS1e also have these two vents as these have the 50mm newer drivers.
  
 Thnx


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> ah! Don joseph69, su espaniol es muy bueno! Salud amigo!


 
 I googled it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


xlr8 said:


> I know the vent is to make more bass and the "e" series has 2 vented holes on all drivers- adjacent to solder joint board.  Can someone plz confirm also if the GS1000e and PS1000e and RS1e also have these two vents as these have the 50mm newer drivers.


 
 The GH-1 is an (e) series driver, but with 4-holes.


----------



## wormsdriver

xlr8 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> 
> Discovered something interesting overnight.
> ...


my Gs1ke has four holes. Four huge holes in comparison to the smaller drivers. On the smaller e series drivers the holes are on part of the circuit board next to the soldering joints where the cable is. On the larger 50mm drivers, two of the holes are also there next to the cable joints , but they don't appear to be part of the circuit board. They are just on the felt like the old drivers use to be.


----------



## GreenBow

edenelectronics said:


> Ooorrrrrrrrrr,
> Hypothetically, Because so few ppl use punctuation nowadays that from the day I first bought these, through the many posts I've looked at I have always wondered if ppl are saying they are 325is or pluralizing the i, and figured it's safer not to use the comma


 
 Totally agree with you on this being confusing.
  
 I keep it simple and say my headphones are (a pair of) Grado SR225e.
  
 No need to call them 225es or 225e's. Neither would really be correct in this case. Adding an 's' would suggest a change in their name, moniker, denotation. Yet it is correct. An apostrophe would make them a subject which had a possesion. E.g. like my Grado's carry case.
  
 I think my favourite example of giving them plural meaning is on this review. The Grado 325is are called SR325ises. (A bit like chaps and chapesses, hahaha.) Link here http://www.whathifi.com/grado/sr325e/review


----------



## pigmode

joseph69 said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> > Any thoughts on the price/value of this RS-1i on eBay?
> ...


 
  
  
 Checked it out just now and its gone. Patience...maybe a Classic will surface eventually.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

edenelectronics said:


> I have that pair of gold sr325i's and I can't put my finger on why exactly, but the sr125 sounds better to me, maybe it's because the 325 shape doesn't sit well on my head. Anyway, I have no other 325 model to compare it to, but if you've never used the gold 325i's I can lend them to you when I come to Ann Arbor for that thing I gotta do; or I could mail them to you and pick em up when I come up there, though I don't have a date scheduled yet, I think I should expect it to be about 60 days which would give you plenty of time to disect them, and if it's sooner, you can just mail em back. I feel guilty at how little I have used them but I had a beatles overdose and had to switch over to a liquid diet and McCartney's solo work till I got some songs out if my head. Word of advice though, avoid "yeah yeah yeahs" because I used them to listen to the "is is" ep and and pretty sure I have a brain tumor now from karen o.'s squeel.
> 
> I'm sorry John, I'm not just new to head fi, but to forums period. I misread worms drivers words as yours, and thought you were saying you hadn't tried the newer 325 models.
> Ignore.


 
 Thanks, but I have the gold SR325i.  I also have the more recent SR325is, which in my case is shiny chrome (most of them are the satin chrome).  I also have the most recent 325e.
  
 But I don't have the grandfather of all, the SR325.  Since as the SR325 line evolved, it became less treble and more bass, I was wondering whether the original 325, at the start of this journey, was more treble-rich than the SR325i.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Hey, I have forgotten which one of you Gents turned me on to Giant Sand, but thank you. An absolutely great Band, who are magnificently recorded, cheers!


----------



## whirlwind

wildcatsare1 said:


> Hey, I have forgotten which one of you Gents turned me on to Giant Sand, but thank you. An absolutely great Band, who are magnificently recorded, cheers!


 
 I did not recommend then, but i have Blurry Blue mountain album and i like it....especially  Brand New Swamp Thing!


----------



## gefski

Yggy break in on big playlist at about 100 hrs. Not listening a lot yet, but felt at this point Stax rig was a bit lean, so went to RS1i/Woo and loving it. Timbre and texture for sure. Went from New Belgium to local brew Diamond Knot for the same reason.

You folks talking about Giant Sand--maybe I'll fit some of that in. Have been doing Robert Earl Keen or Bill Evans Trio (how's that for dis-similar genres) for the last hour or so.


----------



## bpcans

gefski, it's nice to see a pic of the Yggy in the wild. The RS1i and WA6 are a great combo that really makes the music come alive.


----------



## HPiper

I get so tired of hearing people refer to the 325's as shrilly, or painful. Maybe yours are but mine are not nor have they ever been except for about the first 20 hours of use.


----------



## DrawTheLine87

I just saw the WA7 fireflies for the first time... Pretty sure I'll be saving up for that beautiful Amp/DAC.. For a long while. 

It looks like a work of art. Has anyone paired this with the RS1?


----------



## joseph69

gefski said:


> Not listening a lot yet, but felt at this point Stax rig was a bit lean, so went to* RS1i/Woo* and loving it. Timbre and texture for sure.


 
 Excellent combo!
  


hpiper said:


> I get so tired of hearing people refer to the 325's as shrilly, or painful. Maybe yours are but mine are not nor have they ever been except for about the first 20 hours of use.


 
 I agree 100%…mine aren't and never were.


----------



## stacker45

edenelectronics said:


> I'll probably get my head bit off, as I am, for lack of a better term, an ignorant newbie to the hobby, but it's tough to see so much negativity when it's unavoidable. No matter which plug they use or cord length they choose people are going to be upset. And if that's the big complaint I guess it's a victory. Being a small business where people know the name of everyone in charge must be tough, especially when you're called out by name and ppl make insane claims like "they make 80% profit at least".... just look at those beautiful pictures. Do you have any idea what it must take to see a tree in a park, jump through loopholes to get it, and turn it into the art that is those cups? How much must the equipment cost to make that transformation happen? How many employees are there because if they selk,a thousand pairs its 650k, and at least a 3rd of that goes to uncle sam. I don't know, I just try to imagine myself making something I'm proud of and get such a negative reaction. They need Audio-Technica's PR team, because I was up all night inspecting all my headphones and there's a company that can consistently put out mediocrity and be praised as gods, without putting a tenth of the thought, hard work, and craftsmanship into the product. There's never been an audio-technica better than the sr125 imo, and if it was about profits they'd be imitating beats, not staying true ti their legacy, but w/e. I'm just glad there's a company like grado that people even feel insulted if the loyal customers feel they aren't being listened to because it's not even a thought with other companies; a "submit suggestions here" sign might as well hang over a trash can. There's lots to dislike about certain models but overall grado does it better than just about anyone else and they are trying to make people happy with a product that everyone has different opinions and preferences when using. Criticize when is warranted but give credit where it's due, and just look at those ******* cups!


 
  
 After reading your post, I din't know whether to laugh or cry!. Before I go any further, I understand that proper grammar is important to you, but my native tongue is French, so please be indulgent.
  
 I noticed that this is only your 13th post, so I will go easy on you. As far as I am concerned, being a small familly buisness is not an excuse for having poor product packaging, (in the case of the GH-1). Poor quality control, (scratched, or dented earcups), questionable desing, (high end, $800+ headphones with mini connectors). etc...
  
 Regarding the cost of the equipement needed to turn the wood into the "art that is those cups", Grado has been making wooden earcups for over 20 years, so I think that it is safe to assume that their equipement is paid for by now. I have seen solid blocks of metal, turn into intricantly desinged 22" mag wheels, in a matter of minutes, so making 2" wooden earcups is not rocket science.
  
 I am the proud owner of 8 pairs of Grados headphones, 2 amps, and 2 cartridges, so I consider myself a Grado fan. In my opinion, there are Grado fans, and then there are fanboys. To me, Grado fans generally like Grado products, but they retain their objectivity, and are not afraid to let the company know, when they don"t agree with them. 
  
 To fanboys Grado"s word are Gospel, and they will always find excuses to justify Grado"s way of doing, no matter how questionable some decisions, or poor the quality of some products might be.
  
 Regarding your reference to the poor quality of Audio-Technica products, I guess I should be thankfull that Grado products are not as bad as Audio-Technica"s. In my opinion, taking example on companys that make very good quality products, is a much better recipe for success, than resting on your Laurels, because another company makes a worse products than yours.
  
 I am strongly medicated, and my posts are usually humorous and lighthearted, so take this with a huge grain of salt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh! I almost forgot, since Grado fans are often viewed as outcasts in non Grado threads, we sometimes refer to Grado as "The Dark Side". Here are a few words, that you might encounter in the Grado threads. This might seem ridiculous, but hey!, some heavily medicated idiot came up with this, and the Storm Troopers are humouring him, so.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The Death Star = Grado Labs headquarters
 The Dark Side = Grado fanbase
 OB1 = Joseph Grado (sadly, no longer with us)
 Darth Vader = John Grado
 Luke Skywalker = Jonathan Grado
 Storm trooper = Grado fan
 Light Saber = Grado headphones
 Storm Trooper = Grado fan


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> The Death Star = Grado Labs headquarters
> The Dark Side = Grado fanbase
> OB1 = Joseph Grado (sadly, no longer with us)
> Darth Vader = John Grado
> ...


 
 Easy on those meds now, your starting to repeat yourself yourself.


----------



## EdenElectronics

stacker45 said:


> After reading your post, I din't know whether to laugh or cry!. Before I go any further, I understand that proper grammar is important to you, but my native tongue is French, so please be indulgent.
> 
> I noticed that this is only your 13th post, so I will go easy on you. As far as I am concerned, being a small familly buisness is not an excuse for having poor product packaging, (in the case of the GH-1). Poor quality control, (scratched, or dented earcups), questionable desing, (high end, $800+ headphones with mini connectors). etc...
> 
> ...





Oooooo next time I'm in Quebec let's swap meds! 
I take all your words with a grain of salt as I'm American an thus, have a natural defense mechanism against any foreign criticism where I arrogantly become convinced I'm right, especially if a Canadian disagrees.

Plus I admittedly know nothing, and may take grado criticism personally as they call me Chewbacca, the deaf grado bastardd of a certain star wars code name that I shall not name. I live in the attic above the workshop and recently Luke felt sorry for me and slid a samsung tablet under the door, next to my waste bucket, just within reach (5 foot chains shackled to each ankle) so I'm new to the forum and due to my disability, just guessing what each model sounds like. And so I don't wanna play the invalid card here, but making fun of my opinions is essentially bullying the afflicted.

Chewy out
waaaaahhhgghg


----------



## maddin

wildcatsare1 said:


> Hey, I have forgotten which one of you Gents turned me on to Giant Sand, but thank you. An absolutely great Band, who are magnificently recorded, cheers!


 

 It was not me, but check out also the solo Albums of Howe Gelb. "The listener" is an absolute marbel. And on "Confluence" you find "Blue marbel girl". Or at least one of the many versions of it...


----------



## stacker45

greenbow said:


> Totally agree with you on this being confusing.
> 
> I keep it simple and say my headphones are (a pair of) Grado SR225e.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Duly noted, no mkore Gh-1s, from now on, it'll simply be, GH-1.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

maddin said:


> It was not me, but check out also the solo Albums of Howe Gelb. "The listener" is an absolute marbel. And on "Confluence" you find "Blue marbel girl". Or at least one of the many versions of it...


 
 Will look them up, thanks!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

stacker45 said:


> Duly noted, no mkore Gh-1s, from now on, it'll simply be, GH-1.


 
 Guilty as well, I will attempt to resist pluralizing my headphones in the future.


----------



## Pirakaphile

Well, my SR-80i is getting headtime as my school cans. Of course, tossing them in my backpack caused both cans to twist off the yolks so I had to superglue em.


----------



## joseph69

OK, I know I'm the one who constantly does this…I'll stop doing it, but I still think it is correct, and with the apostrophe it shouldn't be confusing.


----------



## GreenBow

stacker45 said:


> Duly noted, no mkore Gh-1s, from now on, it'll simply be, GH-1.


 

 I probably still call mine two-two-fives in my head though. Haha.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Easy on those meds now, your starting to repeat yourself yourself.


 
  
 Oupss!, sorry.
  
  


edenelectronics said:


> Oooooo next time I'm in Quebec let's swap meds!
> I take all your words with a grain of salt as I'm American an thus, have a natural defense mechanism against any foreign criticism where I arrogantly become convinced I'm right, especially if a Canadian disagrees.
> 
> Plus I admittedly know nothing, and may take grado criticism personally as they call me Chewbacca, the deaf grado bastardd of a certain star wars code name that I shall not name. I live in the attic above the workshop and recently Luke felt sorry for me and slid a samsung tablet under the door, next to my waste bucket, just within reach (5 foot chains shackled to each ankle) so I'm new to the forum and due to my disability, just guessing what each model sounds like. And so I don't wanna play the invalid card here, but making fun of my opinions is essentially bullying the afflicted.
> ...


 
  
 Swap meds!, you can't be serious, you've read my post, you've read the stupid things that these meds made me write. And that's just a sample of the quantity of stupidness that I have written. I'm sure others will tell you, how off my rocker I really am!.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 That being said, If I concentrate really hard, I can be semi-coherent, and when I do concentrate to try and stop clowning around, I'll start my phrase with, ''seriiously though''.
  
 Seriously though!,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad that you weren't offended by my post. Some people might think that I come down hard on Grado sometimes, but I'll praise them with just as much intensity, if I think that they have done something good.
  
 Regarding my GH-1, I sent Grado a message to tell them how disapointed I was with the GH-1 packaging. I also told them that I thought that they sounded awesome, and that I ranked them number 2, right below my PS1000. To my surprise, they agreed that they should have done better on the GH-1 packaging. 
  
 Welcome to ''The Dark Side'', Chewy.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> OK, I know I'm the one who constantly does this…I'll stop doing it, but I still think it is correct, and with the apostrophe it shouldn't be confusing.


 
  
 I did it too, and he's right, especially when the SR325is are concerned.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> I did it too, and he's right, especially when the SR325is are concerned.


 
 SR325is and SR325isess;
 Iions and lionesses;
 tigers and tigresses;
 bares and bareasses lady bares!


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I ranked them number 2, right below my PS1000.


 
 +1
   
 Quote:


stacker45 said:


> I did it too, and he's right, especially when the SR325is are concerned.


 
 325is's


----------



## god-bluff

The plural of Grado is Gradi


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> OK, I know I'm the one who constantly does this…I'll stop doing it, but I still think it is correct, and with the apostrophe it shouldn't be confusing.


 
  
 For the record, if the plural is properly written, I have no problem whith it.


----------



## stacker45

396629 said:


> The plural of Grado is Gradi


 
  
 Awh! come on!, this is getting out of hand, even on meds, I wouldn't write something this ridiculous. where are the Mods when we need them.


----------



## god-bluff

stacker45 said:


> Awh! come on!, this is getting out of hand, even on meds, I wouldn't write something this ridiculous. where are the Mods when we need them.




Sorry if I upset you so much

I'm not on drugs prescription or otherwise... Just a little drunk and thought I'd pipe in.

Just saying Grados is Spanish whereas Gradi IS Italian plural of Grado


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> For the record, if the plural is properly written, I have no problem whith it.


 
 No, actually I'm incorrect and shouldn't be using the model in plural…if I had more than one 325is, then I should. I just came back from my grammar class and learned this today.


----------



## HPiper

396629 said:


> Sorry if I upset you so much
> 
> I'm not on drugs prescription or otherwise... Just a little drunk and thought I'd pipe in.
> 
> Just saying Grados is Spanish whereas Gradi IS Italian plural of Grado


 
 If you keep this up I'll have to start posting in german, just to keep it interesting.


----------



## stacker45

396629 said:


> Sorry if I upset you so much
> 
> I'm not on drugs prescription or otherwise... Just a little drunk and thought I'd pipe in.
> 
> Just saying Grados is Spanish whereas Gradi IS Italian plural of Grado


 
  
 Upset me!, didn't I use the appropriate smiley? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 
  
  


hpiper said:


> If you keep this up I'll have to start posting in german, just to keep it interesting.


 
  
 Don't make me whip out my Portugese!


----------



## GreenBow

ruthieandjohn said:


> SR325is and SR325isess;
> Iions and lionesses;
> tigers and tigresses;
> bares and bareasses lady bares!


 

 I like KayandJohn's take on it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Presumably some of our headphones are male and female. Heh heh


----------



## ruthieandjohn

greenbow said:


> I like KayandJohn's take on it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I KNOW that some are male and some are female!  Why, just over a year ago, I only had two Grado headphones in my study.  Now, one year later, they have multiplied to 18 Grado headphones (and two Grado amps!). 
  
 Some sort of hanky panky going on at night when I am not looking!


----------



## bpcans

ruthieandjohn said:


> I KNOW that some are male and some are female!  Why, just over a year ago, I only had two Grado headphones in my study.  Now, one year later, they have multiplied to 18 Grado headphones (and two Grado amps!).
> 
> Some sort of hanky panky going on at night when I am not looking!


John, you've got a bad case of Gradoeyetis for sure my friend.


----------



## stacker45

bpcans said:


> John, you've got a bad case of Gradoeyetis for sure my friend.


 
  
 Aven't you heard?, me and John are starting a support group, we meet at John's, on every 2nd thursday of the month.
  
 My Grados divide as follows, 8 pairs of headphones, 2 amps, and two cartridges., This might have changed, but a few minutes ago, John owned 18 pairs of Grados,and 2 amps.
  
 Me and john decided to start this support group for people that don't own enough Grado products. We figured that in an intimate setting, our crazyness might have a better chance to rub off the Junior Storm Troopers, and they might open up their wallets to buy more Grado products in the near future.


----------



## HeavenNotes

Anyone has compared i series vs e series???  I have noted my 125e is gotten a little dark after being brigth.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Aven't you heard?, me and John are starting a support group, we meet at John's, on every 2nd thursday of the month.
> 
> My Grados divide as follows, 8 pairs of headphones, 2 amps, and two cartridges., This might have changed, but a few minutes ago, John owned 18 pairs of Grados,and 2 amps.
> 
> Me and john decided to start this support group for people that don't own enough Grado products. We figured that in an intimate setting, our crazyness might have a better chance to rub off the Junior Storm Troopers, and they might open up their wallets to buy more Grado products in the near future.


 
 (John):  My name is John, and I am a Gradoholic!
  
 (Others):  Hello, John!
  
 (John):  It has been 100 minutes since my last Grado purchase.  I purchased a FOURTH SR325.  I have the SR325i, SR325is, SR325e, but I did not, until now, have the SR325 original.  Now I do and it arrives early next week.
  
 (Others):  We are here for you, John.
  
 (John):  So now I have 19 Grado headphones (and 2 amps!).
  
 (Others):  John, you must Be Stronger!
  
 Oh (and this part is true) - there is actually a building within walking distance of my home that hosts meetings of addicts of various kinds... alcohol, drugs, and sex.  Causing some controversy, they JUST renamed it "Maple Rock," because it is on Maple Road and it gives a rock-like foundation to the folks struggling with addiction.
  
 But everytime I drive by its shiny new sign, I think of my new Rock Maple GH-1 headphones!!!


----------



## GreenBow

heavennotes said:


> Anyone has compared i series vs e series???  I have noted my 125e is gotten a little dark after being brigth.


 

 Do you mean your 125e were bright, but have become darker? I read that happened to someone else. I think it was joeseph69 and he sent them back to Grado, and they came back fixed.
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> (John):  It has been 100 minutes since my last Grado purchase.


 
 I shouldn't laugh.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> (John):  My name is John, and I am a Gradoholic!
> 
> (Others):  Hello, John!
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm currently standing up in my living room, clapping and yelling, BRAVO! BRAVO!.
  
 So you have 19 now, I knew I shouldn't have blinked.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I just love your sense of humour. It's one thing to make fun of others, but when you can also make fun of yourself, then you've earned my respect.
  
 Don't ever change Buddy!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> I'm currently standing up in my living room, clapping and yelling, BRAVO! BRAVO!.
> 
> So you have 19 now, I knew I shouldn't have blinked.
> 
> ...


 
 In my transcript of my discussion at the Gradoholics Center above, I forgot the last comment, which came from you...
  
 to repeat the last line...
  
 (Others):  John, you must be stronger.
  
 (stacker45):  John, there is an RS2 with buttons available... you have two RS2s, but you don't have the original, with buttons, do you?????


----------



## HeavenNotes

greenbow said:


> Do you mean your 125e were bright, but have become darker? I read that happened to someone else. I think it was joeseph69 and he sent them back to Grado, and they came back fixed.
> 
> I shouldn't laugh.:atsmile:




Thank you.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> In my transcript of my discussion at the Gradoholics Center above, I forgot the last comment, which came from you...
> 
> to repeat the last line...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Says I, as I'm grabbing your arms shaking you! (it adds to tha drama). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 At this point, I would like to mention to the Troopers from The Dark Side, and to visitors, that even though John and I like to have fun, we will default to our ''serious mode'' should someone have a question for us.
  
 We haven't lost all of our marbles yet, but I would hurry up and ask my question, if I were you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I took the liberty of speaking for the both of us, sorry Buddy!, feel free to add to my post.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh!, tomorrow I'm going to see a minty Marantz 6100 turntable, complete with the original and expensive Marantz headshell, 45 rpm adapter, that also serves for ajusting overhang, and it even has a Shure cartridge already mounted. Even the plexi-glass cover looks nice.
  
 She's was asking $175, and I talked her down to $160. Some people are asking over $500 for 6100 in similar condition.
  
 Like I really need a fifth turntable, I already own a Marantz 6300 and a 6350Q, I see a pattern here/


----------



## joseph69

greenbow said:


> Do you mean your 125e were bright, but have become darker? I read that happened to someone else. I think it was joeseph69 and he sent them back to Grado, and they came back fixed.


 
 It was me, but it was my 325is that had sounded veiled/dark and lost their detail after about 2-3yrs.
 I sent them to Grado and they came back awesome.


----------



## wormsdriver

> Originally Posted by *joseph69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was me, but it was my 325is that had sounded veiled/dark and lost their detail after about 2-3yrs.
> I sent them to Grado and they came back awesome.


 
@joseph69, did you ever check to see if you got newer Sr325*e* drivers instead? If you hold them up to the light, can you tell if two of the holes have been pierced through?


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> (Others):  Hello, John!
> 
> (John):  It has been 100 minutes since my last Grado purchase. * I purchased a FOURTH SR325.  I have the SR325i, SR325is, SR325e, but I did not, until now, have the SR325 original.  Now I do and it arrives early next week.*


 
 Excellent! Can wait to find what you discover!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  
 Oh, BTW, did you mention the Rs2 with buttons? GO FOR IT!!!
  
  Awesome headphones! and knowing you like the RS2i and Rs2e VERY MUCH, you should DEFINITELY go for these. I had a pair, long ago and they were my favorite. In fact, it was those Rs2 with buttons that made me into the Grado fan ehh, stormtrooper I am today!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Here's a picture of the ol' girl, I sure do miss her!

 and here's some more pics... http://www.head-fi.org/g/a/707413/grado-rs2/


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> @joseph69, did you ever check to see if you got newer Sr325*e* drivers instead? If you hold them up to the light, can you tell if two of the holes have been pierced through?


 
  I had asked Grado if they were going to replace them with the (i) drivers which is what I wanted and they said yes, they weren't going to use the (e) drivers.


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > @joseph69, did you ever check to see if you got newer Sr325*e* drivers instead? If you hold them up to the light, can you tell if two of the holes have been pierced through?
> ...


 
 ah, ok. Just wondering since I got my old sr80 serviced just right after you had sent in your sr325i and I think mine had the e drivers in them...


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> ah, ok. Just wondering since I got my old sr80 serviced just right after you had sent in your sr325i and I think mine had the e drivers in them...


 
 Your not sure?
 Do you hear any differences?


----------



## whirlwind

Happy Saturday Morning "Gradoheads"
  
 From Leon Russell to Joe Cocker to BB King to Joe Bonamassa....this song never disappoints.


----------



## jaywillin

coffee, ms2i, and a little band from texas , getting the day started off right


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> Aven't you heard?, me and John are starting a support group, we meet at John's, on every 2nd thursday of the month.
> 
> My Grados divide as follows, 8 pairs of headphones, 2 amps, and two cartridges., This might have changed, but a few minutes ago, John owned 18 pairs of Grados,and 2 amps.
> 
> Me and john decided to start this support group for people that don't own enough Grado products. We figured that in an intimate setting, our crazyness might have a better chance to rub off the Junior Storm Troopers, and they might open up their wallets to buy more Grado products in the near future.


 
  
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> (John):  My name is John, and I am a Gradoholic!
> 
> (Others):  Hello, John!
> 
> ...


 
  
 step 1.  admitted we were powerless over grado's, and our live had become unmanageable


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> step 1.  admitted we were powerless over grado's, and our live had become unmanageable


Honey, I'll be back in a little while, I'm going to a meeting.


----------



## jaywillin

and the test for today .....
  
 http://songmango.com/take-allmans-brothers-test-vol-1/ 
  
 i killed it by the way


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> Excellent! Can wait to find what you discover!!
> 
> Oh, BTW, did you mention the Rs2 with buttons? GO FOR IT!!!
> 
> ...



Dang, wormsdriver... You are making it so hard for me to remain become virtuous! Now I can almost feel those original buttoned RS2s.

However, it looks like yours had a slightly different appearance than these... the font, for example, looks different to me. Do the ones on the right look like yours, @wormsdriver?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ruthieandjohn said:


> Beautiful design, beautiful execution. Thanks for posting the photos!
> 
> However, just use them for GH-1s. Do not, EVER, hang your Bushmills on one side and your PS1000s on the other. They WILL tip over, and despite what you would expect, it will be your PS1000s that land on your Bushmills, not the other way around!
> 
> Oh, and today I gifted my GH-1s with their very own pair of Grado G Cush. Now up to $50. But they deserve it! No more borrowing from PS1000 or GS1000e.





 Just a bit more elaboration on my comment about placing the ultra-light Bushmills on the same two-ended stand as the ultra-heavy PS1000s...
  




  
 From the stress of brushing the cable, the PS1000 flipped the Bushmills X into the air like a fat kid jumping onto a teeter-totter holding a light kid.  The Bushmills flew into the air and managed to land under the PS1000s.
  
 The blow cracked the thin (brittle, dry, old) wood that makes up the edge of the vent of the semi-closed Bushmills  (see photo).
  

  
 After my shock and sadness of this happening to my (to me) two-day old Bushmills, I contacted Grado to see if they could do anything about the crack.  They invited me to send them so they could "take a look at it."
  
 I did, and their service department actually ended up giving me a whole new wood cup... no more crack or anything!  It was sent and returned inside two weeks!  $100.  Well worth it!! Sounds great.
  
 But (moral of the story):  *Vintage Bushmills wood is Very Brittle.  *Keep them in their box, not out where they can suffer mishaps like mine, and treat them gently... they are far more fragile than any of my other Grados, due to the combination of brittle wood and the thinness of that wood on the edge of the inward-facing vents around the edge (less than 1/8" run of unsupported wood that goes nearly 1/4 of the way around the earpiece, times four of them!).


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Just a bit more elaboration on my comment about placing the ultra-light Bushmills on the same two-ended stand as the ultra-heavy PS1000s...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Man that sucks!, yours are the second pair of broken Bushmills that I've seen. There's a video on U-toobz, where a guy is unboxing his Buxhmills, and discovers that there's a chip the size of half a dime missing from the outer cup.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I hope that the wood of the new cup doesn't ''clash'', too much with the old one. But hey!, the important thing is that they still had some earcups left.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Man that sucks!, yours are the second pair of broken Bushmills that I've seen. There's a video on U-toobz, where a guy is unboxing his Buxhmills, and discovers that there's a chip the size of half a dime missing from the outer cup.
> 
> I hope that the wood of the new cup doesn't ''clash'', too much with the old one. But hey!, the important thing is that they still had some earcups left.



It looks and sounds perfect. I suspect that they only changed the wood but kept the (matched) driver that was inside. 

The wood is BRITTLE, THIN, and UNSUPPORTED over more than a 1" run of only 1/8" thickness. I can see why others have broken, and I really appreciate that wonderful Bushmills box now.


----------



## stacker45

Note to self, next time, FHUT THE SUCK UP!.
  
 Yesterday, I posted that this morning I was going to buy a vintage Marantz 6100 turntable, from this sweet late twenties young women, who had henherited it along with an assorted Marantz cassette deck, and some LPs.
  
 Well, this morning I phoned her to tell her that I'd be there in 20 minutes, and she asked me if I had gotten the e=mail she'd sent me late last night. I said ''no why'', to wich she replyed.
  
 ''Vous entendre parler de vinyle avec autant de passion, m'a convaincu de garder ma table tournante, je suis désolé''. Wich means, hearing you talk about vinyl with so much passion, has convinced me to keep my turntable. I'm sorry.
  
 In the last few years, vintageMarantz electronics have went up in price, turntables especially. I have bought a mint Marantz 6300 for $280, and a 6350Q that's just as nice, for $225. Today, people are asking two to three times as much for these.
  
 I had talked her down to $160 for her mint 6100. Oh well, live and learn as they say.
  
 On a more positive note, my GH-1/G seem to be sounding better every day, I guess that they, and my brain, are both burning in.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> It looks and sounds perfect. I suspect that they only changed the wood but kept the (matched) driver that was inside.
> 
> The wood is BRITTLE, THIN, and UNSUPPORTED over more than a 1" run of only 1/8" thickness. I can see why others have broken, and I really appreciate that wonderful Bushmills box now.


 
  
 Don't worry, I handle all my Grados as if it was dynamite!


----------



## XLR8

ruthieandjohn said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful design, beautiful execution. Thanks for posting the photos!
> ...


 
  
  
 Wow... wouldn't expect that to happen but I guess it does and excellent to see Grado help/support.
 Given that the Grado Bushmills is crafted from recycled white oak bodies from the wood of old barrels from Bushmills Distillery in Ireland, one would possibly expect some decay... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
Here is an interesting wood hardness test called "Janka". Would love Grado to add some exotica native hardwoods to their lineup in the future..
 Happy Grado listening everyone...


----------



## HeavenNotes




----------



## bpcans

heavennotes said:


> Spoiler


Nice looking rig.


----------



## banquier

PS1000!!!!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

banquier said:


> PS1000!!!!



RS2e!!!!!


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent! ........
> ...


 
 they certainly look different. the font going around looks a bit smaller? (not sure) but, those buttons look very crude. Mine had no serial number, so they were still an early version of the Rs2, but those on the right were probably even older? not sure either...


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> they certainly look different. the font going around looks a bit smaller? (not sure) but, those buttons look very crude. Mine had no serial number, so they were still an early version of the Rs2, but those on the right were probably even older? not sure either...


 
@wormsdriver I agree... yours looked better!


----------



## wormsdriver

Late Saturday night/early morning ritual....
  
 Favorite all time rig: Hugo > Mad Ear+ HD > PS1000


----------



## pigmode

wormsdriver said:


> Late Saturday night/early morning ritual....
> 
> Favorite all time rig: Hugo > Mad Ear+ HD > PS1000


 
  
  
 Suh-weet!


----------



## wormsdriver

FAT BOTTOM GIRLS!!!


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> FAT BOTTOM GIRLS!!!




  
 I love fat bottomed girls, too, so I guess you and I have similar tastes.


----------



## rfan8312

Wow. So glad to have found this thread. Hi everyone.

My story with Grado is:

I bought a $350 pair of PSB M4U2 which I loved and was amazed by and very pleased with, and while making a payment on them at a local high end audio shop, I grabbed a pair of Grado SR60 on my waynout the door.

I barely touched the PSB for two months after that.

Before buying the SR60 I didnt dare dream for this kind of a forward, fun, energetic sound that could actually engage me and do what I actually want from a music experience...have a blast and feel it! Not just listen and analyze.

Now I'm a huge Grado fan and can read about the various models and modding all day.

I just bought the SR225i and I'm stunned lol. I actually found something that improves on the SR60. I've taken the SR60 pads and moved them onto the 225 and am enjoying the hell out of these.

Besides looking at the closed Sony MDR-1A, some amping and maybe a planar-magnetic, I'll be looking forward to taking another step forward with Grado for life! 

Cheers!


----------



## whirlwind

rfan8312 said:


> Wow. So glad to have found this thread. Hi everyone.
> 
> My story with Grado is:
> 
> ...


 
 Welcome to the Grado thread


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rfan8312 said:


> Wow. So glad to have found this thread. Hi everyone.
> 
> My story with Grado is:


 
 Grados are more fun than TWO barrels of monkeys (well... barrels of monkeys aren't really that much fun - have you ever looked in the bottom of that barrel?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
  
 I started with my first Grados, the PS500, which are the most "normal" of the Grados.  I then advanced to the RS1, which is smack in the center of the Grado fun sound. Since then, I have acquired a total of 19 Grado headphones (and two Grado amps... and two Grado wooden boxes, and 4 Grado adapters, and 2 Grado extension cords, and 1 Grado Y cord, and two Grado shirts, and two Grado aprons...).
  
 Still salivating over some of the Grados I don't yet have!


----------



## stacker45

rfan8312 said:


> Wow. So glad to have found this thread. Hi everyone.
> 
> My story with Grado is:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Welcome to The Dark Side, ieGrado Labs). We have a great group of guys here. and we like to have fun, and we don't take ourselves too seriously. .
  
 Your enthusiasm for Grado headphones is refreshing to see, and I don't mean to bust your bubble, but I believe that once we reach the $500 to $600 price point, all the bets are off, and we are no longer talking about ''steps forward'', but rather, ''side steps''.
  
 For example some Storm Troopers, ieGrado fans), prefer the sound signature of their vintage RS1, to that of the twice as expensive PS1000. 
  
 Enjoy those SR225i,


----------



## pigmode




----------



## NeObliviscaris

Does anyone know where the Grado SR80e is made?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

neobliviscaris said:


> Does anyone know where the Grado SR80e is made?


 
 Brooklyn, NY, I believe, though I think they buy their drivers from Asia, perhaps custom-designed for Grado.
  
 Their iGrado and their IEMs (e.g. GR8 and GR10e) come from Asia, I believe.  The rest (true headphones) from Brooklyn.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ruthieandjohn said:


> (John):  My name is John, and I am a Gradoholic!
> 
> (Others):  Hello, John!
> 
> ...


 
 Well, my Grado SR325 headphones just arrived, purchased from headfi-er @priyo here.
  
 They... sound.................FANTASTIC! (and look great, too).  They were originally purchased in 2004.
  
 They seem to have both more sound stage and more bass than my other three SR325s (that is, the SR325i, SR325is, and SR325e).  Maybe closest to the -e:  haven't been willing to take them off to do any comparisons yet.  I'm driving them with my Joseph Grado HPA-1 amp.
  


*Grado SR 325 versions:  Clockwise from upper left - 325i, 325is, 325e, 325.*


----------



## rovopio

the 325 you just purchased looks really well-kept John, amazing!


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Well, my Grado SR325 headphones just arrived, purchased from headfi-er @priyo here.


 
 Congratulations on the 325.
 Are the 325 aluminum cylindrical cups?
 If so, those are my favorite cups with the aluminum finish!


----------



## DrawTheLine87

ruthieandjohn said:


> Well, my Grado SR325 headphones just arrived, purchased from headfi-er @priyo
> here.
> 
> They... sound.................FANTASTIC! (and look great, too).  They were originally purchased in 2004.
> ...



I still love the look of those Goldie's. Maybe one day I'll own a pair... You guys are unhealthy for my wallet...


----------



## xTHExKelevra

I figured this would be the best place to ask. I'm a big fan of Sennheiser and Beyer and have never listened to any Grados, but have heard nothing but good things and want to get a pair for myself to try out. Where is a good place to start?


----------



## joseph69

xthexkelevra said:


> I figured this would be the best place to ask. I'm a big fan of Sennheiser and Beyer and have never listened to any Grados, but have heard nothing but good things and want to get a pair for myself to try out. Where is a good place to start?


 
 Whats your budget?


----------



## Eric510

ruthieandjohn said:


> Grados are more fun than TWO barrels of monkeys (well... barrels of monkeys aren't really that much fun - have you ever looked in the bottom of that barrel??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Wait a second - Where'd you get the apron!? I want pictures, and a URL where I can buy it!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

eric510 said:


> Wait a second - Where'd you get the apron!? I want pictures, and a URL where I can buy it!



Both the shirt and the apron I had custom made locally.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations on the 325.
> Are the 325 aluminum cylindrical cups?
> If so, those are my favorite cups with the aluminum finish!



Indeed, these SR325s have aluminum-finished cups. Look quite similar to my SR 325e, except the e's have a bit of sparkle in the satin aluminum finish.


----------



## Eric510

ruthieandjohn said:


> Both the shirt and the apron I had custom made locally.



Goodlord... That's awesome!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I have seem this jacket for a few times... Still in awe


----------



## wormsdriver

> Originally Posted by *kayandjohn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, my Grado SR325 headphones just arrived, purchased from headfi-er @priyo here.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Congrats John, can't wait to see which one comes out on top. I'm particularly interested in transparency... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 your new, old sr325 looks great btw. Also, thanks for pointing out the paint marker you used on the sr325i (goldies). I bought a black one (paint marker) and painted over a couple of nicks I had on the grills of one of my Grados. It worked great!


----------



## rfan8312

Thanks for the welcome, whirlwind, and everyone.

Btw, badassory ensues for kayanjohn and all of us. Mean Grado collection there kayanjohn. Glad to see that some people recognize how special this sound is, how cool and unique Grado gear looks with its (as someone said) styling like something you would see in the cockpit of a fighter plane in the 40's (on some of the models) and the cohesion of the looks and build across all the Grado product lines.

Lol the apron and workshirt are indeed a nice touch and something I'd proudly wear.

Thanks to stacker25 for the heads up about the plateau that one hits around the $500-$600 range where the products become more lateral moves than steps forward in sound.

Sorry for the novel sized post just wanted to express thanks for the welcome.

I do have 2 questions that I've often considered.

My new sr225i sound amazing already, should I honestly expect them to improve with "burn-in"?

Also, the Grado wooden boxes and amps that Kayandjohn mentioned, would anyone highly recommend them for great synergy with most Grados?

Cheers. I'll get to work on my profile.


----------



## wormsdriver

Ha, I think my sr225 fit that description. 1940's fighter plane cockpit...


----------



## xTHExKelevra

joseph69 said:


> Whats your budget?


 
 I'd like to stay around 200-300. I like the aesthetics of the ones with wood accents if there is a good one in that price range.


----------



## joseph69

xthexkelevra said:


> I'd like to stay around 200-300. I like the aesthetics of the ones with wood accents if there is a good one in that price range.


 
 With the exception of the "Limited Edition" Bushmills X for $395.00 which are no longer available and have not been for a couple of years, the RS2 (the "e" series are the current production models) is the starting point of their wood cup models which are $495.00. In the $2-300 range you could buy the SR-225 for $200.00 (plastic cups) or the SR-325 for $295.00 (aluminum cups). The prices above are for the new "e" series HP's. Or you can try to find a used RS2 on the F/S forums here or eBay. Here is an excellent opportunity for a NOS/NIB Grado/Alessandro MS2 which is on the lines of the 325 tuned with a slightly less aggressive sound-signature and you can make an offer on the price. These are excellent sounding HP's, and you can't go wrong with them! These are not "e" series drivers, they are "i" series drivers which are prior to the "e" series. Here is the link below.
(Grado/Alessandro MS2)


----------



## xTHExKelevra

joseph69 said:


> With the exception of the "Limited Edition" Bushmills X for $395.00 which are no longer available and have not been for a couple of years, the RS2 (the "e" series are the current production models) is the starting point of their wood cup models which are $495.00. In the $2-300 range you could buy the SR-225 for $200.00 (plastic cups) or the SR-325 for $295.00 (aluminum cups). The prices above are for the new "e" series HP's. Or you can try to find a used RS2 on the F/S forums here or eBay. Here is an excellent opportunity for a NOS/NIB Grado/Alessandro MS2 which is on the lines of the 325 tuned with a slightly less aggressive sound-signature and you can make an offer on the price. These are excellent sounding HP's, and you can't go wrong with them! These are not "e" series drivers, they are "i" series drivers which are prior to the "e" series. Here is the link below.
> (Grado/Alessandro MS2)


 
 You said the MS2s have a less aggressive sound signature than the 325s. How aggressive is the sound signature of 325?


----------



## joseph69

xthexkelevra said:


> You said the MS2s have a less aggressive sound signature than the 325s. How aggressive is the sound signature of 325?


 
 I would say the 325*is* which is the series I own (which is what the MS2 is on eBay is... an "*is"* series) has a more thinner/forward mid-range/faster/brighter higher frequencies compared to the MS2is which is richer/fuller/mellower sound with a less forward mid-range and not as bright in the higher frequencies (better balanced) IME/IMO. *For me*, I don't find the 325is too bright/agressive…I like it, but some don't, and most consider it to be the "brightest" Grado…so it depends on your personal preference and you music chain.


----------



## xTHExKelevra

joseph69 said:


> I would say the 325*is* which is the series I own (which is what the MS2 is on eBay is... an "*is"* series) has a more thinner/forward mid-range/faster/brighter higher frequencies compared to the MS2is which is richer/fuller/mellower sound with a less forward mid-range and not as bright in the higher frequencies (better balanced) IME/IMO. *For me*, I don't find the 325is too bright/agressive…I like it, but some don't, and most consider it to be the "brightest" Grado…so it depends on your personal preference and you music chain.


 
 How do the "e" series differ in sound signature from the "i" series? Or do they at all?


----------



## joseph69

xthexkelevra said:


> How do the "e" series differ in sound signature from the "i" series? Or do they at all?


 
 I've only heard the GS-1000e…I've never heard any other "e" series besides the GH-1 "Limited Edition" which is also an "e" series, but the 325e is highly regarded here on
 H-F. @kayandjohn could tell you more about their differences (which there definitely are) because he owns most of the 325 series…hopefully he will chime in.


----------



## joseph69

xthexkelevra said:


> How do the "e" series differ in sound signature from the "i" series? Or do they at all?


 
 BTW, the RS2e (wood cup) is also highly regarded on H-F…but like I said "NEW" is $495.00.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> . *For me*, *I don't find the 325is too bright/agressive…I like it, but some don't, and most consider it to be the "brightest" Grado…so it depends on your personal preference and you music chain.*


 
 In comparing my SR325is to my SR325i (gold), I find that the SR325i is Even Brighter than the SR325is.  That's why I love it.  (Also, I think that one of the design goals in designing the SR325is after the SR325i was to tame the brightness of the SR325i).  SR325i = wasabi for the ear!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> I've only heard the GS-1000e…I've never heard any other "e" series besides the GH-1 "Limited Edition" which is also an "e" series, but the 325e is highly regarded here on
> H-F. @kayandjohn could tell you more about their differences (which there definitely are) because he owns most of the 325 series…hopefully he will chime in.


 
 Yup... chiming in.
  
 In general, the -e series has a bit more bass and a bit less treble than the corresponding model in the preceding -i series.  In fact, folks find that the brightest Grado is one of the 325 (i or is) and they consider the SR225i as sort of "middle of the road" in Grado brightness (thanks, @Claritas for teaching me this!). 
  
 Yet when I compare my (bit more bass, bit less treble) SR325e to my SR225i, I find them indistinguishable in the set of 10 audio tests I routinely apply (see the link in my signature about "Comparing 13 Grados" for more details).  So in making the bit-more-bass, bit-less-treble version of the SR325 called the SR325e, they ended up taming it back to the SR225i!  (I would suspect, but do not know, that the SR225e is also tamed back to be more bass less treble than the SR225i).
  
 Also, the -e series in general is a bit more sensitive - the same output from your source will give you about 3 dB more sound.


----------



## pigmode

The same RS-1i at ebay has been relisted, but at a $40 higher price. I'm letting this one pass.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-RS1i-headphones-/131587668359?


----------



## joseph69

pigmode said:


> The same RS-1i at ebay has been relisted, but at a $40 higher price. I'm letting this one pass.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-RS1i-headphones-/131587668359?


 
 I thought it sold???
 I guess the buyer backed out.


----------



## joseph69

pigmode said:


> The same RS-1i at ebay has been relisted, but at a $40 higher price. I'm letting this one pass.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-RS1i-headphones-/131587668359?


 
 I'm not so sure these are the same listing? Are you 100% sure?
 These look like their in excellent condition!


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> I'm not so sure these are the same listing? Are you 100% sure?
> These look like their in excellent condition!


They look nice, but how do they sound, and has the cord been twisted to the point of possibly loosing a channel? Just axing?


----------



## DrawTheLine87

joseph69 said:


> I'm not so sure these are the same listing? Are you 100% sure?
> These look like their in excellent condition!


 The pictures are identical to the previous listing. Odd that they're being listed even higher...


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> They look nice, but how do they sound, and has the cord been twisted to the point of possibly loosing a channel? Just axing?


 
 I didn't take notice of how bad the cable was twisted, i"ll take a look.
  


drawtheline87 said:


> The pictures are identical to the previous listing. Odd that they're being listed even higher...


 
 That is a bit odd?


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> They look nice, but how do they sound, and has the cord been twisted to the point of possibly loosing a channel? Just axing?


 
 Very difficult for me to tell looking through the grill with my vision.


----------



## pigmode

joseph69 said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> > The same RS-1i at ebay has been relisted, but at a $40 higher price. I'm letting this one pass.
> ...


 
  
  
 Same listing, same seller. Here's the earlier auction which was ended by seller (not sold on eBay).
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-RS1i-headphones-/131575418266?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=yddE%252F7HnWOlCnY1drhmi4GaL0L0%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## joseph69

pigmode said:


> Same listing, same seller. Here's the earlier auction which was ended by seller (not sold on eBay).


 
 OK, so I guess the seller thought about the price and decided to ask a higher price. Or tried dealing outside of eBay, ended the listing, and then it fell through,who knows.


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > . *For me*, *I don't find the 325is too bright/agressive…I like it, but some don't, and most consider it to be the "brightest" Grado…so it depends on your personal preference and you music chain.*
> ...


 
 wasabi for the ear.....


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> In comparing my SR325is to my SR325i (gold), I find that the SR325i is Even Brighter than the SR325is.  That's why I love it.  (Also, I think that one of the design goals in designing the SR325is after the SR325i was to tame the brightness of the SR325i).  SR325i = *wasabi for the ear! *


 
  
  


whirlwind said:


> wasabi for the ear.....


 
  
 i like me some wasabi from time to time, it get's my attention !


----------



## wormsdriver

what's wasabi? is that like candy? ...sweet!


----------



## jaywillin

doesn't it look yummy ??


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> doesn't it look yummy ??


 
 eeek! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 why would @kayandjohn put some in his ears??


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> eeek! :eek:  why would @kayandjohn
> put some in his ears??



Wasabi, often served with sushi by Japanese restaurants, is ground up vegetable from the radish family. It has a very strong, nasal-clearing effect, similar to smelling salts, that seem to open up and clean out your nasal passages. 

So if your ears need reset after hours of treble-tamed music from polite headphones, a listen to some bright Grados like the SR325i will clean the cobwebs that have built up since the last time you have had an aural cleaning. 

Yes, wasabi for the ear. 

Now may I describe the cleansing powers of kaopectate? Please??


----------



## wormsdriver

Ah, ok. That makes sense, thanks fir the explanation. 

Kaopectate? Is that like an enema for the ear??


----------



## fleasbaby

wormsdriver said:


> Ah, ok. That makes sense, thanks fir the explanation.
> 
> Kaopectate? Is that like an enema for the ear??




Hehe...not quite...LMAO


----------



## musicbuff

Sorry if I missed the responses on the gs1000e's.  I just received a used pair yesterday and the owner said it had been used about 20 hours.  I didn't expect a lot when I put them on for a listen but I found the mids, highs, clarity and soundstaging very satisfying.  What I found to be hugely devastating was the bass.  It sounds like some kid beating on a box.  Please tell me with burn in this will improve.  If someone knows better please tell me now so I can put these up for sale to someone else who appreciates that kind of bass sound.  I have a pair of Sennheiser HD 650's and 800's.  I was hoping the Grado's would bridge the gap between the Senns by giving me the 650's deep, full bass response and at least half of the 800's clarity and sweet mids and highs.  I am so disappointed with the bass sound of the Grado's I'm about ready to put them up for sale today.  I know headphones can't be compared to speakers but I have a HSU subwoofer and it is a very satisfying tactile accompaniment to my speakers.  I need headphones that will give me massive bass satisfaction along with sweet mids and highs.  Anyone heard the Sennheiser HD 700's?  Considering I love the Sennheiser sound would the 700's be a good addition to my collection.  I listen to a lot of music with very PRESENT bass, (old school R&B, old school Pop, Movie Soundtracks, Urban Gospel, Jazz),  I need headphones that will do magnificent justice when I listen to bass heavy artists like India.Arie, Justin Timberlake, Jeff Majors (a Gospel Jazz artist) Massive Attack, Tonex, etc.  I don't really want another pair of dark phones like the Senn HD650's.  I need the 650's bass with blissful mids, highs, clarity and soundstage.  Help please and thanks!


----------



## joseph69

musicbuff said:


> Sorry if I missed the responses on the gs1000e's.  I just received a used pair yesterday and the owner said it had been used about 20 hours.  I didn't expect a lot when I put them on for a listen but I found the mids, highs, clarity and soundstaging very satisfying.  What I found to be hugely devastating was the bass.  It sounds like some kid beating on a box.  Please tell me with burn in this will improve.  If someone knows better please tell me now so I can put these up for sale to someone else who appreciates that kind of bass sound.  I have a pair of Sennheiser HD 650's and 800's.  I was hoping the Grado's would bridge the gap between the Senns by giving me the 650's deep, full bass response and at least half of the 800's clarity and sweet mids and highs.  I am so disappointed with the bass sound of the Grado's I'm about ready to put them up for sale today.  I know headphones can't be compared to speakers but I have a HSU subwoofer and it is a very satisfying tactile accompaniment to my speakers.  I need headphones that will give me massive bass satisfaction along with sweet mids and highs.  Anyone heard the Sennheiser HD 700's?  Considering I love the Sennheiser sound would the 700's be a good addition to my collection.  I listen to a lot of music with very PRESENT bass, (old school R&B, old school Pop, Movie Soundtracks, Urban Gospel, Jazz),  I need headphones that will do magnificent justice when I listen to bass heavy artists like India.Arie, Justin Timberlake, Jeff Majors (a Gospel Jazz artist) Massive Attack, Tonex, etc.  I don't really want another pair of dark phones like the Senn HD650's.  I need the 650's bass with blissful mids, highs, clarity and soundstage.  Help please and thanks!


 
 Grados aren't heavy bass HP's. They have a more detailed/punchy/slam to them and the bass doesn't go very deep, but sounds more realistic to a kick drum IMO/IME. I for one didn't care for the GS1Ki/e sound-signature in general… their just not for me.


----------



## musicbuff

I remember owning the Grado SR80i's and being so impressed with everything except their hot treble (sibilant). I thought (I guess erroneously) that the GS 1000e's would be an even greater improvement.  So which brand of headphones do have a good deep bass presence along with good midrange, treble, clarity and soundstage?  Or am I being unrealistic?  Does any such can exist?  Should I just be happy with my Senns?  I thought about Audeze, but like I said, I don't want another pair of dark phones.  I wish there was somewhere I could audition (well broken/burnt in) phones before buying.


----------



## xTHExKelevra

ruthieandjohn said:


> Yup... chiming in.
> 
> In general, the -e series has a bit more bass and a bit less treble than the corresponding model in the preceding -i series.  In fact, folks find that the brightest Grado is one of the 325 (i or is) and they consider the SR225i as sort of "middle of the road" in Grado brightness (thanks, @Claritas for teaching me this!).
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the input. I think I'm going to give the 325e a shot.


----------



## joseph69

xthexkelevra said:


> Thanks for the input. I think I'm going to give the 325e a shot.


 
 Your also welcome.


----------



## xTHExKelevra

musicbuff said:


> Sorry if I missed the responses on the gs1000e's.  I just received a used pair yesterday and the owner said it had been used about 20 hours.  I didn't expect a lot when I put them on for a listen but I found the mids, highs, clarity and soundstaging very satisfying.  What I found to be hugely devastating was the bass.  It sounds like some kid beating on a box.  Please tell me with burn in this will improve.  If someone knows better please tell me now so I can put these up for sale to someone else who appreciates that kind of bass sound.  I have a pair of Sennheiser HD 650's and 800's.  I was hoping the Grado's would bridge the gap between the Senns by giving me the 650's deep, full bass response and at least half of the 800's clarity and sweet mids and highs.  I am so disappointed with the bass sound of the Grado's I'm about ready to put them up for sale today.  I know headphones can't be compared to speakers but I have a HSU subwoofer and it is a very satisfying tactile accompaniment to my speakers.  I need headphones that will give me massive bass satisfaction along with sweet mids and highs.  Anyone heard the Sennheiser HD 700's?  Considering I love the Sennheiser sound would the 700's be a good addition to my collection.  I listen to a lot of music with very PRESENT bass, (old school R&B, old school Pop, Movie Soundtracks, Urban Gospel, Jazz),  I need headphones that will do magnificent justice when I listen to bass heavy artists like India.Arie, Justin Timberlake, Jeff Majors (a Gospel Jazz artist) Massive Attack, Tonex, etc.  I don't really want another pair of dark phones like the Senn HD650's.  I need the 650's bass with blissful mids, highs, clarity and soundstage.  Help please and thanks!


 
 I don't know much about the GS1000es, but I have heard the HD700s. I much prefer the 650s and the 800s to the 700s. They don't sound bad, but they lack the bass response of the 650s and the clarity is about the same, maybe slightly better than, the 650s. So, I don't think they really fit in to what you are looking for.


----------



## joseph69

musicbuff said:


> I remember owning the Grado SR80i's and being so impressed with everything except their hot treble (sibilant). I thought (I guess erroneously) that the GS 1000e's would be an even greater improvement.  So which brand of headphones do have a good deep bass presence along with good midrange, treble, clarity and soundstage?  Or am I being unrealistic?  *Does any such can exist?*  Should I just be happy with my Senns?  I thought about Audeze, but like I said, I don't want another pair of dark phones.  I wish there was somewhere I could audition (well broken/burnt in) phones before buying.


 
 I only own Grado HP's.
 I've tried the LCD-X/HD-800/T1/HE-400 and found I preferred Grado to all of them.
 The new GH-1 has a nice overall bass with the stock (L) cushions. But with the purchase of a pair of Grado (G) cushions to put on them you might find everything your looking for in your description above?


----------



## pdrm360

musicbuff said:


> Sorry if I missed the responses on the gs1000e's.  I just received a used pair yesterday and the owner said it had been used about 20 hours.  I didn't expect a lot when I put them on for a listen but I found the mids, highs, clarity and soundstaging very satisfying.  What I found to be hugely devastating was the bass.  It sounds like some kid beating on a box.  Please tell me with burn in this will improve.  If someone knows better please tell me now so I can put these up for sale to someone else who appreciates that kind of bass sound.  I have a pair of Sennheiser HD 650's and 800's.  I was hoping the Grado's would bridge the gap between the Senns by giving me the 650's deep, full bass response and at least half of the 800's clarity and sweet mids and highs.  I am so disappointed with the bass sound of the Grado's I'm about ready to put them up for sale today.  I know headphones can't be compared to speakers but I have a HSU subwoofer and it is a very satisfying tactile accompaniment to my speakers.  I need headphones that will give me massive bass satisfaction along with sweet mids and highs.  Anyone heard the Sennheiser HD 700's?  Considering I love the Sennheiser sound would the 700's be a good addition to my collection.  I listen to a lot of music with very PRESENT bass, (old school R&B, old school Pop, Movie Soundtracks, Urban Gospel, Jazz),  I need headphones that will do magnificent justice when I listen to bass heavy artists like India.Arie, Justin Timberlake, Jeff Majors (a Gospel Jazz artist) Massive Attack, Tonex, etc.  I don't really want another pair of dark phones like the Senn HD650's.  I need the 650's bass with blissful mids, highs, clarity and soundstage.  Help please and thanks!


 
  
 I don't know how much bass quantity (HD800 has excellent bass quality, IMO) you're looking for but I don't think the GS1000 or HD700 work for you.  
 I suggest you to try Beyer T1 with a good tube amp (e.g. WA2), to me the T1 is the bridge between HD800 and HD650.


----------



## Kerouac

musicbuff said:


> Sorry if I missed the responses on the gs1000e's.  I just received a used pair yesterday and the owner said it had been used about 20 hours.  I didn't expect a lot when I put them on for a listen but I found the mids, highs, clarity and soundstaging very satisfying.  What I found to be hugely devastating was the bass.  It sounds like some kid beating on a box.  Please tell me with burn in this will improve.  If someone knows better please tell me now so I can put these up for sale to someone else who appreciates that kind of bass sound.  I have a pair of Sennheiser HD 650's and 800's.  I was hoping the Grado's would bridge the gap between the Senns by giving me the 650's deep, full bass response and at least half of the 800's clarity and sweet mids and highs.  I am so disappointed with the bass sound of the Grado's I'm about ready to put them up for sale today.  I know headphones can't be compared to speakers but I have a HSU subwoofer and it is a very satisfying tactile accompaniment to my speakers.  I need headphones that will give me massive bass satisfaction along with sweet mids and highs.  Anyone heard the Sennheiser HD 700's?  Considering I love the Sennheiser sound would the 700's be a good addition to my collection.  I listen to a lot of music with very PRESENT bass, (old school R&B, old school Pop, Movie Soundtracks, Urban Gospel, Jazz),  I need headphones that will do magnificent justice when I listen to bass heavy artists like India.Arie, Justin Timberlake, Jeff Majors (a Gospel Jazz artist) Massive Attack, Tonex, etc.  I don't really want another pair of dark phones like the Senn HD650's.  I need the 650's bass with blissful mids, highs, clarity and soundstage.  Help please and thanks!


 
 I've had the GS1000 (original) for about a year and although I loved it's transparancy and huge soundstage, it was also too bass-shy for my taste. Later on I bought the PS500 and I think you probably will like that one when I look at the kind of music you listen to and what you're looking for concerning soundsignature. Recently I also got a RS2 which has a brighter sound then the PS500 and it lacks the dynamics and great lows of the PS500 => RS2 will go for sale one of these days, but the PS500 is definitely here to stay!
  
 Considering the HD700: I auditioned it 2 times together with a HD650 and HD800. I listened to it from a TEAC HA-501 amp (which I also bought later on) and with my DX90/Chord Hugo stack that I brought with me. To my ears the HD700 sounded much better than the HD650 at that moment and came very close to the much more expensive HD800 regarding SQ. HD800 had more details, but I liked the (bit) darker soundsignature of the HD700 (also has great soundstage, mids and highs and don't worry about the bass, it's pretty good) so much, that I bought one later on...
  
 Good luck with making your choice...although the hunt for a good new hp, including doing some research, is always great fun in my experience


----------



## wormsdriver

@musicbuff, off the top of my head, the fostex th900 comes to mind. I personally never heard it, but always read good things about it and of it's bass response. Maybe do a little research on it, see what you think.

Also, Livesoundwave has a new auditioning program to check out headphones: (sorry, I was unable to post the link from my phone)... they have a great sale going on too!


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> doesn't it look yummy ??


 
 Makes my nose run, and eyes tear up just looking at it


----------



## ruthieandjohn

whirlwind said:


> Makes my nose run, and eyes tear up just looking at it


 
 Hey, that's the same response I get just looking at my Grado Gold SR325i!


----------



## bassboysam

latest grado purchase.


----------



## whirlwind

Nice cartridge....and nice album, too


----------



## BRCMRGN

Anybody have case recommendations for a GS1000. I'm looking for a relatively thin case to carry with the earcups folded flat. I have several that fit SR or RS models with l-cush, but I haven't seen one that would fit anything with g-cush except the Grado wood box, which isn't exactly portable.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jaywillin

i know it's not saturday , but i just had to share some tunes
  
 check out the amps behind derek in the first solo, and yes, it's the same alessandro


----------



## ruthieandjohn

My Next Grados?

(This is a very safe topic, as I now have 19 Grado's and no money, so I cannot act on these fantasies)



 PS1000e: does it, can it possibly, sound better than my beloved PS1000? Specs and some reviews say... Yes. 
 RS2: this would be the original ones, with wood buttons, to complement my RS2i, RS2e, and buttoned RS1
 RS1e: are they really as bad as some have reported? New ones have evolved from the earlier ones that had a protruding driver
 PS500e: similar reasons to wanting the PS1000e... How does it compare with the PS500, my first Grado's?
 GR10e: such great headphones must be accompanied by great IEMs, right?

These total about $4,300. Two more that I cannot find (or price) are the HF1 (the dark metal ones with a wood button in the middle that many folks use in their avatar) and the PS-1 (predecessor to the HP1000, said to be more colored but preferable... Only sold in Europe)


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i know it's not saturday , but i just had to share some tunes
> check out the amps behind derek in the first solo, and yes, it's the same alessandro


 
 Good eye!
   
 Quote:


ruthieandjohn said:


> My Next Grados?
> 
> (This is a very safe topic, as I now have 19 Grado's and no money, so I cannot act on these fantasies)
> 
> ...


 
  
 John, you would also need to buy the SR100/200/300 and the Head-Fi HF2 edition.
 And also the amp that came with the PS1 at one time.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Good eye!
> 
> John, you would also need to buy the SR100/200/300 and the Head-Fi HF2 edition.
> And also the amp that came with the PS1 at one time.


 
 Oh, yes, the amp that looks like a headphone!  It actually gave a wireless capability to the PS1:


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Oh, yes, the amp that looks like a headphone!  It actually gave a wireless capability to the PS1:


 
 Yes, it is a real nice looking amp to go along with the PS1, but how the amp sounds is whats important. I didn't realize it was wireless either…I'm not to sure I would like that.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 


>


----------



## jaywillin

lost him 25 yrs ago today


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> lost him 25 yrs ago today


 
 Unfortunately.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> lost him 25 yrs ago today




 Man, I really do miss Stevie....one of the best players ever, for sure.
  
 I still listen to him a lot.


----------



## RollinHard843

I'm contemplating my next bbc.co grado purchase as well, only i dont have many n pairs already. It's more like...one!

I love my sr225e to bits. The treble/brightness is a strength to me because i love hearing the extra definition on cymbals and the attack of drums (i play drums and pay attention to them the most). 

I want to save money for either the gs1000e or the rs1, but there's really no way to tell what i would like more. There's a store in dallas where i can demo some grados, but they don't go higher than the rs2e or ps500e. 

I'm leaning towards the gs1000e partially because of the g-cush pads but also because the things people seem not to like about them (brightness, bass light) arent problems to me. 

So if i like the sr225e but want to hear more of what grado can do, what might be the most desirable upgrade?

PS: i listen mostly to progrock and its many variations and some metal. No traditional jazz, just rock influenced by it


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> My Next Grados?
> 
> (This is a very safe topic, as I now have 19 Grado's and no money, so I cannot act on these fantasies)
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm curious John as to why you say that the PS1 are ''said to be more colored but preferable''. I mean, have you read this somewhere?.
  
 I have read that the PS1 had very deep bass, wich some thought was just, too much, while the HP1000 were said to sound ''pretty neutral'', and are percieved by many as ''the holy grail''


----------



## stacker45

rollinhard843 said:


> I'm contemplating my next bbc.co grado purchase as well, only i dont have many n pairs already. It's more like...one!
> 
> I love my sr225e to bits. The treble/brightness is a strength to me because i love hearing the extra definition on cymbals and the attack of drums (i play drums and pay attention to them the most).
> 
> ...


 
  
 Welcome to ''The Dark Side''. The SR225e are seen by many as THE sweet spot in the Grado line. Keep in mind that while you will gain on soundstage size, and will have a little more treble extension with the GS1000e, the midrange will have less presence than your SR225e.
  
 To answer your question, I would say the RS2e.


----------



## Krutsch

rollinhard843 said:


> ...
> 
> *I want to save money for either the gs1000e *or the rs1, but there's really no way to tell what i would like more. There's a store in dallas where i can demo some grados, but they don't go higher than the rs2e or ps500e.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Find a way to audition the GS1000e. They really are amazing and are my next set of cans. Fantastic sound stage and clarity. Yes, they are bass-light, sort-of, compared to other 'phones.
  
 So what... with the right amp, they really sing. I've auditioned them a couple of times and am sorry I bought something else.
  
 My $0.02...


----------



## RollinHard843

stacker45 said:


> Welcome to ''The Dark Side''. The SR225e are seen by many as THE sweet spot in the Grado line. Keep in mind that while you will gain on soundstage size, and will have a little more treble extension with the GS1000e, the midrange will have less presence than your SR225e.
> 
> To answer your question, I would say the RS2e.


 
 Yeah, how sweet it has been!  When first listening to them, I'll admit I wasn't completely wowed.  I like the headphones, but then after a month or so I tried going back to my Audio Technicas....and man, I couldn't do it!  It's like they didn't do anything well anymore by comparison. 

 So the RS2e over the RS1e is a decent upgrade path?  Cool, thanks.  Hopefully next audition, whenever that is, I can bring my own amp and the store will be cool with it. 
  
 Quote:


krutsch said:


> Find a way to audition the GS1000e. They really are amazing and are my next set of cans. Fantastic sound stage and clarity. Yes, they are bass-light, sort-of, compared to other 'phones.
> 
> So what... with the right amp, they really sing. I've auditioned them a couple of times and am sorry I bought something else.
> 
> My $0.02...


 
 I'd love to audition a pair, but it might be tough to find a way to do it.  I have a Schiit Vali right now, hopefully the pairing would be a decent one.  But this is all far-off theorizing.  Nonetheless, this is a great place to get some feedback to make educated guesses


----------



## sling5s

Seems with the "e" series, the 325e is the new sweet spot. You might want to give it a try. Or the RS2e, definitely fun listening. But if you are looking for a good compromise, the GH1 with L-Cush and G-cush might be your best bet. You get both. 
  
 Quote: 





stacker45 said:


> Welcome to ''The Dark Side''. The SR225e are seen by many as THE sweet spot in the Grado line. Keep in mind that while you will gain on soundstage size, and will have a little more treble extension with the GS1000e, the midrange will have less presence than your SR225e.
> 
> To answer your question, I would say the RS2e.


 


rollinhard843 said:


> I'm contemplating my next bbc.co grado purchase as well, only i dont have many n pairs already. It's more like...one!
> 
> I love my sr225e to bits. The treble/brightness is a strength to me because i love hearing the extra definition on cymbals and the attack of drums (i play drums and pay attention to them the most).
> 
> ...


----------



## sling5s

rollinhard843 said:


> Yeah, how sweet it has been!  When first listening to them, I'll admit I wasn't completely wowed.  I like the headphones, but then after a month or so I tried going back to my Audio Technicas....and man, I couldn't do it!  It's like they didn't do anything well anymore by comparison.
> 
> So the RS2e over the RS1e is a decent upgrade path?  Cool, thanks.  Hopefully next audition, whenever that is, I can bring my own amp and the store will be cool with it.
> 
> ...


 

 The Schiit Vali is a very lively and engaging amp. It softens the upper treble of Grado's but it also accentuates the upper midrange and lower treble, which in my opinion is too much of a good thing. So it's kind of a toss up.


----------



## stacker45

sling5s said:


> The Schiit Vali is a very lively and engaging amp. It softens the upper treble of Grado's but it also accentuates the upper midrange and lower treble, which in my opinion is too much of a good thing. So it's kind of a toss up.


 
  
 You might have a point when you say that the SR325e is the new sweet spot, but since R.H.843 was looking at the GS1ke, I figured that the RS2 might be a more significant upgrade. The GH-1 could be another alternative, but I think that the RS2e's sound signature is closer to his beloved SR225e, than the GH-1.


----------



## RollinHard843

Good news about rs2e and the 325e is that i can at least demo both of them. I'll certainly keep all feedback in mind


----------



## pigmode

Addition of the Headamp GS-1+ Amp, has made my acquisition of an RS-1 *less urgent*. The GS-1 has given my RS-2i a slightly fuller sound-- one that is a bit more weighty than it was through the Anedio D2 built-in amp. I tend to think the higher treble balance of the RS-2 would not have suit my preferences, before the HF hearing loss I began experiencing a few years ago.

Not that I'm totally giving up on the pursuit of an RS-1--the thought of a potential 1% improvement seems today an undeniably constructive goal.


----------



## joseph69

pigmode said:


> Addition of the Headamp GS-1+ Amp


 
 Congratulation on the GS-1…it is an awesome amp, and I must confess I've been using it much more than my WA6 due to its warm tube like sound but with greater bass slam/detail. In no/way shape/form am I putting down the WA6, it is also an awesome amp!
 I know exactly what you are saying about the GS-1 refining the higher frequencies.


----------



## YtseJamer

rollinhard843 said:


> Good news about rs2e and the 325e is that i can at least demo both of them. I'll certainly keep all feedback in mind


 
  
 Good luck but to my ears, the difference between the 225e (with the tape mod) and the 325e/RS2e is not day and night.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ytsejamer said:


> Good luck but to my ears, the difference between the 225e (with the tape mod) and the 325e/RS2e is not day and night.


 
 ...and to my tests (see the "13 Grados compared" link in my signature), the 325e and the 225i (not 225e) were indistinguishable on 10 acoustic tests.


----------



## pigmode

joseph69 said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> > Addition of the Headamp GS-1+ Amp
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Thanks. I'd still like a bit more richness (euphonia) in the midrange. I'm only guessing but that is what I hope the RS-1 will bring to the table.
  
 Imho the RS-1/RS-2 do not work well with mediocre recording. Perhaps later I should possibly look into a (NOS) DAC upgrade. 
  
I came back to Head-Fi for the sole purpose of looking for a new set of IEM only 



, and now I have a:
- Senn IE800
- Anedio D2
- Headamp GS-1 amp w/ DACT/dynalo+
- Grado RS-2i
  
  
  
 Seriously considering:
- Grado RS-1
 - All black Senn HD800
 - DAC upgrade
 - Headamp GS-X mkII (in classified)


----------



## joseph69

pigmode said:


> Thanks. I'd still like a bit more richness (euphonia) in the midrange. I'm only guessing but that is what I hope the RS-1 will bring to the table.
> 
> Imho the RS-1/RS-2 do not work well with mediocre recording. Perhaps later I should possibly look into a (NOS) DAC upgrade.
> 
> ...


 
 I find all of my Grados to sound rich out of the GS-1.
 Do you find the mid-range thin with the RS2


----------



## RollinHard843

ruthieandjohn said:


> ...and to my tests (see the "13 Grados compared" link in my signature), the 325e and the 225i (not 225e) were indistinguishable on 10 acoustic tests.




Sounds pretty cool, unfortunately i cant see the signature at least not from my phone. 

I'm looking for SOME difference, but not huge swings in sound signatures. What i hope for is an upgrade that reveals even more detail with a bigger (or at least different) soundstage. 

Could post a link for that comparison? That will make some good reading material in a bit.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rollinhard843 said:


> Could post a link for that comparison? That will make some good reading material in a bit.


 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/25605#post_11686285


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I LOVE GRADO SERVICE!
  
 As some of you know, my quest to purchase  a rare Bushmills X has been fraught with difficulties.  My first attempt was to purchase from head-fier @furjim , who had what appeared to be an excellent pair at an excellent price.  However, their condition and price were so excellent that he decided to keep them rather than sell them (though he has very recently relisted them... I recommend them and him highly - they are Still Available!).
  
 The second attempt was a pair on eBay, sold by the business editor of _The Huffington Post. _He had someone else help him list his "sealed unused" pair on eBay.  However, as is typical with eBay auctions, bidding was well below market value for all but the last half hour of the auction.  In that interval, he elected to sell them outside of eBay to a friend, perhaps frustrated by the rather low price they stood at early in the auction, but he neglected to remove the listing.  I was the winning bidder (at a value double what was in effect for most of the auction, as the bids doubled the price in the last half hour).  So I paid, got nothing, then eventually got a refund. (I was rather upset at his lack of response to any of the eBay messages and the sleuthing I had to do to track him down... even considered sending a message to his boss, but he eventually got back to me -- he even lives within walking distance of the Grado Labs Brooklyn factory!).
  
 This time, I purchased from eBay again, a pair located in Russia.  The auction price was even higher, but the deliverer delivered and the headphones were in stellar condition, as promised.
  
 But.... I stupidly hung them on a headphone T-rack opposite my PS1000s.  The lightness of the Bushmills and the heaviness of the PS1000s conspired to make the Bushmills fly into the air like a light kid thrown off a teeter totter when a fat kid jumps on the other end.  This broke the edge of one of the wooden cups, a 1/8" thin 1" long strip of wood that forms part of the semiclosed vent.
  
 I sent them to Grado, and they replaced the wood cup for $100, and it worked beautifully.
  
 However, it came back with a similar (but smaller) split in the other earpiece, so I contacted them and they told me to send it in again, which I did five days ago (Monday).
  
 Here is the instance of exceptional service by Grado...
  
 They received it by noon on Wednesday, two days later.  In less than 2-1/2 hours, they replaced the (other) wood cup and placed the Bushmills in return mail back to me (tracking numbers and receipt and sending times confirm this!).  Oh, and no charge!
  
 I just now received them today (Friday) and they are BEAUTIFUL, in sound and in looks!
  
 Thank you, thank you, Grado Labs!  They had them in their possession to re-fix less than 150 min!  Rest of the time was in the mail.
  
 I will be sending them a note of praise directly as well, but I thought it was important to the Grado Fan Club to know of their excellence in response.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> I LOVE GRADO SERVICE!
> 
> As some of you know, my quest to purchase  a rare Bushmills X has been fraught with difficulties.  My first attempt was to purchase from head-fier @furjim , who had what appeared to be an excellent pair at an excellent price.  However, their condition and price were so excellent that he decided to keep them rather than sell them (though he has very recently relisted them... I recommend them and him highly - they are Still Available!).
> 
> ...


 
  
 Unilke you John, I'm not impressed at all. Unless I'm missing something, your Bushmills had a cracked earcup so you have sent them to Grado to have the broken earcup replaced.
  
 They replaced the broken earcup, but somehow broke, or craked your other earcup, and returned them to you with pretty much the same problem that you had sent them in for in the first place.
  
 If this is what happened, I'm sorry, but Grado should have, first, contacted you and explain the situation, and second, they obviously should've repaired the dammage that they did to your Bushmills's other earcup, before sending them back to you.
  
 Considering all of the above, a quick turn around time, and free shipping, was the least that thy could do.
  
 Of course, the important thing is that you are satisfied with the final outcome, wich,you seem to be, so it's all good.
  
 Enjoy those Bushmills X, John... you have definately been through a lot, for them.


----------



## pigmode

joseph69 said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I'd still like a bit more richness (euphonia) in the midrange. I'm only guessing but that is what I hope the RS-1 will bring to the table.
> ...


 
  
  
 The mid-range with the RS-2i out of the GS-1 sounds pretty sweet overall. It seems sometimes the upper-mids will shoutdown the rest, but that's just splitting hairs.
  
 The IE800 is still my #1, but the RS-2i w/ GS-1+ has some stuff it does nicer. Of course I'm still in the learning phase with this set up.


----------



## jaywillin

a little psychelia on a friday evening


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Of course, the important thing is that you are satisfied with the final outcome, wich,you seem to be, so it's all good.
> Enjoy those Bushmills X, John... you have definately been through a lot, for them.


 
 Hey @stacker45 (or anyone else who keeps their Bushmills X in their box when not in use):
  
 HOW do you put the cord in?  There is a cardboard flap that has to be placed AROUND (not just on top of and in front of, but also under, due to flap length) the coiled cord, which means raising the coil up and trying to tuck the cardboard under.  I think my cardboard will only be able to take about 10 such pack-up actions before dying from folding.  Yet you have to do that (far as I can tell), else the extra cardboard gets in the way of sealing the box with the sliding clear top.


----------



## joseph69

pigmode said:


> The mid-range with the RS-2i out of the GS-1 sounds pretty sweet overall. It seems sometimes the upper-mids will shoutdown the rest, but that's just splitting hairs.
> The IE800 is still my #1, but the RS-2i w/ GS-1+ has some stuff it does nicer. Of course I'm still in the learning phase with this set up.


 




  


ruthieandjohn said:


> HOW do you put the cord in?


 
 Just coil (neatly) it in the center of the headband between the drivers.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Unilke you John, I'm not impressed at all. Unless I'm missing something, your Bushmills had a cracked earcup so you have sent them to Grado to have the broken earcup replaced.
> 
> They replaced the broken earcup, but somehow broke, or craked your other earcup, and returned them to you with pretty much the same problem that you had sent them in for in the first place.
> 
> ...


 
 All one must do is to try to work with any personal computer company except Apple for a repair to know just how very bad even the average customer service from a PC company is (Apple is way better!).  Grado could have taken two weeks and been smelling like a rose compared to PC companies!  They answer email promptly, you get a person when you call instead of a "Press 1 and Buzz Off" message, and they can hustle!


----------



## rovopio

ruthieandjohn said:


> All one must do is to try to work with any personal computer company except Apple for a repair to know just how very bad even the average customer service from a PC company is (Apple is way better!).  Grado could have taken two weeks and been smelling like a rose compared to PC companies!  They answer email promptly, you get a person when you call instead of a "Press 1 and Buzz Off" message, and they can hustle!


 
  
 Touche good Sir! Touche.
  
 Man I wish they are this good with overseas customers. I'm not hoping for much, just answer my e-mail like a normal person instead of a standard copy-and-paste "_for all inquiries in Asia please contact Distributor at ..."_
  
 As I mentioned some months back, I e-mailed Grado 3 times so far in my life. That particular e-mail was me thanking Grado for making such a headphone that accompanied me through the low point of my life. At least a _"your welcome" _would be nice.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> They answer email promptly, you get a person when you call instead of a "Press 1 and Buzz Off" message, and they can hustle!


 
 This is my experience with Grado also 100% every time I e-mail/call them.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Hey @stacker45 (or anyone else who keeps their Bushmills X in their box when not in use):
> 
> HOW do you put the cord in?  There is a cardboard flap that has to be placed AROUND (not just on top of and in front of, but also under, due to flap length) the coiled cord, which means raising the coil up and trying to tuck the cardboard under.  I think my cardboard will only be able to take about 10 such pack-up actions before dying from folding.  Yet you have to do that (far as I can tell), else the extra cardboard gets in the way of sealing the box with the sliding clear top.


 
  
 A LOT, and I do mean A LOT of swearing came out of my mouth while I was repacking my Bushmills. The next time I take them out, they'll satay out for good. The only tip I can give you is to try and make the loops smaller and smaller as you ''roll'' the cable. This way the cable has a better chance of fitting under the cardboard flap.
  
 Worst comes to worst, just send them back to Grado, I'm sure that they'll repack them for you, for $100, of course, the box may come back with a cracked plexi-glass, but hey! Grado is a small familly buisness that builds their headphones by hand, so I guess these things are to be expected!


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> This is my experience with Grado also 100% every time I e-mail/call them.


 
  
 Grado has mostly given me, quick, and informative replys, but not 100% of the time.
  
 I"d be willing to wait a day or two, if it"ll garantee me an intelligent answer. Surely you must remember the stupid, "fock off" answer they had given me a while back, when I had inquired about the meaning of the letter "B" in my RA-1 serial number.
  
 It was you Joseph, that ended up figuring it out, and gave me the most logical answer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> All one must do is to try to work with any personal computer company except Apple for a repair to know just how very bad even the average customer service from a PC company is (Apple is way better!).  Grado could have taken two weeks and been smelling like a rose compared to PC companies!  They answer email promptly, you get a person when you call instead of a "Press 1 and Buzz Off" message, and they can hustle!


 
  
 I am not as forgiving as you are John.
  
 Last Monday, I decided to send my mint, Yamaha RX-V2200 surround reciever, out for repair,  I don"t think that it is unreasonable on my part,                                                                                                              to expect that it will be fully functionning, and will not be scratched up, when I pick it up.
  
 I"m not worried though...I mean, I didn"t send it to Grado so....


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Grado has mostly given me, quick, and informative replys, but not 100% of the time.
> I"d be willing to wait a day or two, if it"ll garantee me an intelligent answer. Surely you must remember the stupid, "fock off" answer they had given me a while back, when I had inquired about the meaning of the letter "B" in my RA-1 serial number.
> It was you Joseph, that ended up figuring it out, and gave me the most logical answer.


 
 Yes, I do remember…B for battery power possibly.


----------



## Harry Manback

I think The Death Star has really good customer service. In fact, once I got frustrated at my Allesandro MS1 cups getting twisted up, so I emailed them a suggestion to put a faint stripe down thw cables extending from the cups to the "V". They didnt start doing that (dammit), but they did thank me for the idea and sent me a tshirt.


----------



## camui78

Still thinking about getting the RS2e sooner or later and was wondering how much of an impact on the sound signature does the G Cush have them.  Grado recommended using the stock L Cush, but for comfort I like to try the G Cush.  Any thoughts on this or would it be better to forgo the G Cush earpads?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

camui78 said:


> Still thinking about getting the RS2e sooner or later and was wondering how much of an impact on the sound signature does the G Cush have them.  Grado recommended using the stock L Cush, but for comfort I like to try the G Cush.  Any thoughts on this or would it be better to forgo the G Cush earpads?


 
 I think you could do well with both. 
  
 I just put the G-Cush on my own RS2e in response to your question.  The G-Cush is indeed far more comfortable.  It also increases the sound stage, but moves the musicians' apparent position a bit further away (great for symphonies, not so much for jazz or rock groups).  The bass decreases a bit, as does the transparency.
  
 However, these effects are small enough that the headphone is still enjoyable, and if you are in for a long listening session, the comfort of the over-ear G is far greater than that of the on-ear L bowl.
  
 The GH-1 is the only Grado that I know of that can actually improve with a pad that is different than the one that it came with.  But the sound quality loss of the RS2e with the G Cush is small enough that you can enjoy the comfort of the over ear cushion AND the sound.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rovopio said:


> Touche good Sir! Touche.
> 
> Man I wish they are this good with overseas customers. I'm not hoping for much, just answer my e-mail like a normal person instead of a standard copy-and-paste "_for all inquiries in Asia please contact Distributor at ..."_
> 
> As I mentioned some months back, I e-mailed Grado 3 times so far in my life. That particular e-mail was me thanking Grado for making such a headphone that accompanied me through the low point of my life. At least a _"your welcome" _would be nice.


 
 Just got a "you're welcome" email back from Grado (i.e., on a Saturday) in response to my note of thanks last night to them for their lightening service on my Grado Bushmills.


----------



## rovopio

ruthieandjohn said:


> Just got a "you're welcome" email back from Grado (i.e., on a Saturday) in response to my note of thanks last night to them for their lightening service on my Grado Bushmills.


 
  
 Oh yeah I'm quite sure they will respond normally if I send them e-mail from inside the US.
 If I visit the US I will probably e-mail them again, this time from a hotel thanking them for making such a product that accompanied me through my low period.


----------



## RollinHard843

ruthieandjohn said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/25605#post_11686285




What a cool comparison, thanks! Thats interesting how well rs2e did. Next time i demo them, hopefully the store will be cool if i bring my own headphone amp. They had a few there, but i have a feeling the audeze deckard i was using was NOT ideal for grados. Great for the 2 audeze headphones though! Its very tough to go back and forth between audeze and grado.


----------



## camui78

Thanks kayandjohn, just the response I was looking for. Even with the G Cush, I'm sure it will sound a lot better than my current headphones.


----------



## rovopio

camui78 said:


> Thanks kayandjohn, just the response I was looking for. Even with the G Cush, I'm sure it will sound a lot better than my current headphones.


 
  
 Nice to see you here. Welcome!
 and I hope you have great times with your rs2e


----------



## camui78

Thanks rovopio. One more question, if anyone has used the Aune T1 MK2 DAC/Amp with Grado headphones, how well do they sound together? I read people have liked the combo with the older version, but no mention with the updated unit.


----------



## sling5s

camui78 said:


> Still thinking about getting the RS2e sooner or later and was wondering how much of an impact on the sound signature does the G Cush have them.  Grado recommended using the stock L Cush, but for comfort I like to try the G Cush.  Any thoughts on this or would it be better to forgo the G Cush earpads?


 

 G-cush on RS2e will not work. It's the leanest (bass) and brightest (treble) of the "e" series.


----------



## rovopio

camui78 said:


> Thanks rovopio. One more question, if anyone has used the Aune T1 MK2 DAC/Amp with Grado headphones, how well do they sound together? I read people have liked the combo with the older version, but no mention with the updated unit.


 
  
 How much is bringing Little Dot i+ to where you live in comparison to Aune T1? Little Dot i+ is cheaper and sounds great with Grado. Not that I ever used Aune T1 either so no comment. But on my own research I decided to go the way of LD i+ instead of Aune T1 and having to change the T1 tube (which is far more expensive than LD i+ tube).


----------



## camui78

Rovopio, the Aune T1 is only $65 more than the Little Dot and comes with a DAC. Add a Genalex Gold Lion tube, and the total price is $240 through Amazon which I think is a great price. 

I'm sure the Little Dot is a great HP all, but would need a DAC as well and with the Aune, get both in one unit.


----------



## rovopio

camui78 said:


> Rovopio, the Aune T1 is only $65 more than the Little Dot and comes with a DAC. Add a Genalex Gold Lion tube, and the total price is $240 through Amazon which I think is a great price.
> 
> I'm sure the Little Dot is a great HP all, but would need a DAC as well and with the Aune, get both in one unit.


 
  
 i see. well for what it's worth, your macbook might have a good enough DAC for the time being...


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*Comparing Grado PS1000 to PS1000e; GS1000i to GS1000e; RS1i to RS1e*
  
 I went to my local great Grado store (Overture Audio) with my own Grado PS1000, GS1000e, and RS1i in hand (as well as a source with my standard four test songs), to compare to their Grado PS1000e, GS1000i, and RS1e.
  
 In short,

I heard clear differences (see below) between my PS1000 and their PS1000e, but could not yet form a preference;
I preferred their GS1000i to my GS1000e (see below for why);
I preferred my RS1i to their RS1e.
  
*PS1000 vs. PS1000e:*
  
 Gawd are BOTH of these headphones Beautiful!  The PS1000 had a stronger subbass (<100 Hz, indeed around the lowest end of the piano at ~32 Hz that surprised me), but it was not as clear, i.e. had fewer of the higher harmonics that actually give it a timbre, than did the PS1000e.  The PS1000 subbass was damped and boomy in comparison to the PS1000e, but there was more of it.  The PS1000 was more transparent and provided clearer female vocals than the PS1000e, and even a moment's listen showed the PS1000 treble to be clearer than the PS1000e.  The PS1000e provided more instrument separation... I could almost imagine delta-function peaks (for the math types here) at each instrument location, while the PS1000 had a more gradual roll-off of instrument vs. position (Gaussians?).  Hence, in a small rock group, you could get the impression that there was no sound coming in a direction that was between two of the instruments in the PS1000e, while the PS1000 would "leak" some sound into those intermediate positions.  The PS1000e to me seemed to have a larger sound stage, as would be consistent with the prior observation.  However, it did not have as much power in the subbass (<100 Hz) region to my ear as did the PS1000.  A quick peak under the pads showed that the PS1000e had drivers that protruded about 1/8" above the surface of the cup, while the PS1000 drivers were flush with the cup.  I don't know which I like better!  (edit;  I think I value the transparency and treble of the PS1000 more than the bass clarity of the PS1000e.)
  
*GS1000i vs. GS1000e:*
  
 Here, I clearly liked the GS1000i better (!)  The GS1000i had less "thud" and more "twang" to the bass notes of the kick drum, while the GS1000e made you think that they put a towel against the drum head to damp its sound.  The GS1000i also provided more treble detail than the GS1000e.  In what to me seems a contradiction (but I observed it!), the GS1000i provides a stronger bass, but it is a bit duller (similar to my thoughts above on the bass of the PS1000 vs. PS1000e).  The GS1000i provided clearer female vocals than the GS1000e.  When I included the GS1000e in my "4 dimensional 13 Grado comparison" post (see link in my signature), I said that the GS1000e bass was "tubby," and I surmised that that might be because it was still being burned in.  I have probably another 50 hours on the GS1000e since then, but it still may not be fully burned in... but its bass still sounds tubby when compared to the GS1000i.  I was so surprised that I actually compared my GS1000e to the one that Overture Audio had, built at the same time and having a consecutive serial number, thinking mine may be unique.  Nope... both GS1000e's, mine and theirs, sounded the same!
  
*RS1i vs. RS1e:*
  
 The RS1i was clearly preferable to the RS1e.  The RS1e sounded thuddy and veiled like the GS1000e described above; the RS1i sounded clear, with bright transparent trebles and clear female vocals  The RS1e drivers, like those of the PS1000e, protruded about 1/8" above the surface of the wooden ear cup, while the RS1i drivers lay flush.  Speculation on other threads suggest that early RS1e's had protruding drivers (like these) but more recent RS1e's have flush drivers and sound quite a bit better.
  
 It may be a simple matter of lack of burn in.  The RS1e of Overture Audio and the GS1000e that I have may not have enough hours on them.  Overture has kept their PS1000e running quite a bit more, as they often have it as a live "pick up and listen,"  so it is more burned in. They have had the GS1000i for quite a while (more than a year), so it is likely burned in.  My own RS1i, bought new, has gotten a lot of use, and my PS1000, purchased last December from head-fier LCFiner, is likely fully burned in.
  
 Any of these headphones are a delight to listen to on their own.  For example, I never consider the bass of my GS1000e to be "tubby" when I hear it in normal listening.  It is only in side-by-side comparison, back and forth with a Y-cord so you have both headphones live and can instantly go from one to the other, that I hear these differences.


----------



## stacker45

harry manback said:


> ,
> I think The Death Star has really good customer service. In fact, once I got frustrated at my Allesandro MS1 cups getting twisted up, so I emailed them a suggestion to put a faint stripe down thw cables extending from the cups to the "V". They didnt start doing that (dammit), but they did thank me for the idea and sent me a tshirt.


 
  
 I guess it depends on who you happend to deal with, when you contact The Mothership, who knows!, maybe I just happend to fall on the guy that John can't fire, because they both have the same last name, and owes the kid's father a favor or something...just saying!
  
 After the second, quick, but equally stupid response, no doubt, from the same person, I should've sent him a t-shirt too, but I seriously doubt that he would've worned it, considering what it would've said on the front of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     
  
                                                                                                                                                                                                                 


ruthieandjohn said:


> I think you could do well with both.
> 
> I just put the G-Cush on my own RS2e in response to your question.  The G-Cush is indeed far more comfortable.  It also increases the sound stage, but moves the musicians' apparent position a bit further away (great for symphonies, not so much for jazz or rock groups).  The bass decreases a bit, as does the transparency.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think that the PS500(e) has been known to mate well with the G-cush too.
  
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> Just got a "you're welcome" email back from Grado (i.e., on a Saturday) in response to my note of thanks last night to them for their lightening service on my Grado Bushmills.


 
  
 Regarding your Bushmills, when you say ''lightening service'' is that when they repaired them, or when they broke them, or both? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Forgive me Buddy, I couldn't help myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 For the record, most of my experiences with Grado's customer service, have been good.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> I guess it depends on who you happend to deal with, when you contact The Mothership, who knows!, maybe I just happend to fall on the guy that John can't fire, because they both have the same last name, and owes the kid's father a favor or something...just saying!
> 
> 
> Regarding your Bushmills, when you say ''lightening service'' is that when they repaired them, or when they broke them, or both?
> ...


 
 Lightening Service was on the repair of the Bushmills.  I am not too perturbed about them coming back with a split, as it was VERY hard to see and could have easily been missed, especially since they were working on the OTHER earpiece.  In the picture, I actually outlined the damage area below.
  
 Perhaps I got good service because MY name is John!!! (Nope... they have given great service to others not named John!).


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Lightening Service was on the repair of the Bushmills.  I am not too perturbed about them coming back with a split, as it was VERY hard to see and could have easily been missed, especially since they were working on the OTHER earpiece.  In the picture, I actually outlined the damage area below.
> 
> Perhaps I got good service because MY name is John!!! (Nope... they have given great service to others not named John!).


 
  
  
 I'm confused John, I see a 1cm surface scratch that goes against the wood grain, and a very small split at the outer edge of the rearcup. Both are Inside your marking, so enlighten me please?
  
 Oh!, and noticed that you still have the S-cush on. I know that you like to keep the original earpads, but if you haven't already, you should definately try the L-cush on your Bushmills.
  
 Personally I don't mind trying out different things, as long as it's totally reversible. If it'll leave a mark, regardless how small, I won't do it.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> I'm confused John, I see a 1cm surface scratch that goes against the wood grain, and a very small split at the outer edge of the rearcup. Both are Inside your marking, so enlighten me please?
> 
> Oh!, and noticed that you still have the S-cush on. I know that you like to keep the original earpads, but if you haven't already, you should definately try the L-cush on your Bushmills.
> 
> Personally I don't mind trying out different things, as long as it's totally reversible. If it'll leave a mark, regardless how small, I won't do it.


 
 Yep... both the surface scratch and the very small split were parts of the problem.  The other earpiece had a much worse but similar structure of problem... if you push in the unsupported run of thin wood that forms the boundary of a vent, you will cause a surface crack where it bends and a break-through at the starting end.  The first is your "surface scratch;" the second is the "very small split." But both were very hard to see on at least the left earpiece.
  
 I will try to put on the L cush next time on the Bushmills... but remember, I only have a total of 10 in-and-outs of putting the cable in that folded cardboard sleeve, and I've already used three or four of them before it gives out!


----------



## camui78

kayandjohn or stacker, is this true... G-cush on RS2e will not work. It's the leanest (bass) and brightest (treble) of the "e" series.  I know they aren't the perfect combo like the GH-1, but according to Sling, they ARE NOT meant to be paired.


----------



## alpha421

Don't have the RS2e, but I'm on on the same side of the fence that my RS2 and G-cush, or any other cushion (tried flats and S-cushions as well) is not a good combo for the same said reasons.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

camui78 said:


> kayandjohn or stacker, is this true... G-cush on RS2e will not work. It's the leanest (bass) and brightest (treble) of the "e" series.  I know they aren't the perfect combo like the GH-1, but according to Sling, they ARE NOT meant to be paired.


 
 I found that the G-cush on the RS2e did not sound as good as the L bowl that the RS2e came with.  However, I thought it sounded good, good enough to be entirely pleasurable when combined with the greater comfort that the G Cush gives you.
  
 My own tests ("4D graphs of the 13 Grado compares" link in my signature) confirm that the RS2 is the strongest of all the Grados (including wood and metal) in treble, shown as "Transparency" and (string) "Pluck."  That table also shows that it is one of the weakest in bass, though the GS1000e, another wood headphone, actually has a bit less.
  
 I don't conclude that that doesn't mean that they cannot be paired. I think the thought is that going to a G Cush both decreases the bass and enhances the treble of an already-weak bass, strong-treble headphone.  Not sure that that is what a G Cush does. I posted some measurements done by innerfidelity.com of a Grado SR 225i with standard bowl vs. with G Cush... the G Cush seemed to lower frequency response in the range 1,500 Hz to 3,000 Hz by 4 - 8 dB while increasing frequency response above 3,500 Hz by about 5 dB. Here's the post:  *HERE. *  Here's the two frequency responses on the same plot, with the L bowl (green) displaced by 4dB at 1,000 Hz above the G Cush (red) to improve readability:
  

 Note that at least for the SR225i, for which the pad test was done, the bass was unchanged.
  
  
 My listening tests told me they were fine.


----------



## camui78

Thanks again kayandjohn. From what you are saying, appears the G Cush are not a good match with less bass and more treble. I wish I could afford the GH-1, but for HPs, they are out of reach.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

camui78 said:


> Thanks again kayandjohn. From what you are saying, appears the G Cush are not a good match with less bass and more treble. I wish I could afford the GH-1, but for HPs, they are out of reach.



You might also consider the PS500, which have the same wood-cup-within-metal as the top of the line PS1000. They are the bassiest of the Grados and lend themselves to GCush replacement. Cheaper than the GH-1 and even cheaper used.


----------



## musicbuff

A few days ago I bought a pair of GS 1000e's which now have about 50 hours of burn-in on them.  The first couple of days I was ready to get rid of them because of the boxy, boomy bass.  It was awful and unnatural.  But today I notice the drums and bass guitar have mellowed and these cans are starting to sound decent.  They still lack the sparkle of my Senn HD 800's (and I love my sparkle).  I bought these to fill the gap between the 800's and a pair of 650's which are a little darker than I like (and lack some of the detail and clarity I crave).  I'm still not totally convinced I'm going to love the GS 1000e's end sound but I'm going to be fair and give them another 7 days of burn in which should take me close to 200 hours.  If at the end of that time I'm not in love with what I hear, these baby's will be sold or traded for another brand.


----------



## joseph69

musicbuff said:


> A few days ago I bought a pair of GS 1000e's which now have about 50 hours of burn-in on them.  The first couple of days I was ready to get rid of them because of the boxy, boomy bass.  It was awful and unnatural.  But today I notice the drums and bass guitar have mellowed and these cans are starting to sound decent.  They still lack the sparkle of my Senn HD 800's (and I love my sparkle).  I bought these to fill the gap between the 800's and a pair of 650's which are a little darker than I like (and lack some of the detail and clarity I crave).  I'm still not totally convinced I'm going to love the GS 1000e's end sound but I'm going to be fair and give them another 7 days of burn in which should take me close to 200 hours.  If at the end of that time I'm not in love with what I hear, these baby's will be sold or traded for another brand.


 
 Had/tried the GS1Ke myself and didn't care for them much…at all, something about them just sounded off too me.


----------



## rfan8312

It's pretty amazing how well my burned in SR60 sound up against my newly non burned-in SR225.

I notice some better detail I think in the SR225 as well as other improvements I have trouble naming but my God does the SR60 give you some hard to beat sound for that kind of price, imo.

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## rgs9200m

I like the GS1000e a lot. It's the best Grado I tried. I traded up from the i-version because I liked those too. It has live-sounding vocals and good slam and swing, but it is not tiring or over-the-top. It's an exciting but refined phone. I like it quite a bet better than the PS1000 (which I had for a long time, found it fatiguing in the highs and bass, and sold it).


----------



## XLR8

Hello everyone, 
For me Grado is love / hate relationship. 
Love the sound, the look, the wood , the mids and the antiquity. 
Hate the price, the quality control, the comfort, the thick heavy cable, the stock earpads, the plastic gimbals. 

Do share your love/hates


----------



## joseph69

> Do share your love/hates


 
 I have no hate with Grado HP's at all…I find nothing wrong with them or I wouldn't buy them.
 I've tried many other brands/price ranges and found for me nothing comes close to Grado. Not that other HP's don't sound good, but they don't suite my tastes.


----------



## bpcans

Composer/pianist Chad Lawson sporting some Grado GS1K's on CBS Sunday Morning.


----------



## 020Assassin

xlr8 said:


> Hello everyone,
> For me Grado is love / hate relationship.
> Love the sound, the look, the wood , the mids and the antiquity.
> Hate the price, the quality control, the comfort, the thick heavy cable, the stock earpads, the plastic gimbals.
> ...


 

 You should head over to the Grado Mod thread, where they might have solutions for every problem you might have.


----------



## pigmode

xlr8 said:


> Hello everyone,
> For me Grado is love / hate relationship.
> Love the sound, the look, the wood , the mids and the antiquity.
> Hate the price, the quality control, the comfort, the thick heavy cable, the stock earpads, the plastic gimbals.
> ...


 
  
  
 Agree about the cable--its kind of idiotic how much weight they put on what are basically lightweight HP's.  Earpads I can deal with as I mostly listen for short periods at high-ish volumes. 
  
 [size=x-small]What I like about the Grado RS-1/RS-2 is the balance of their tonality, and how they present the [/size]upper-mids[size=x-small] and highs. [/size]


----------



## BRCMRGN

pigmode said:


> Agree about the cable--its kind of idiotic how much weight they put on what are basically lightweight HP's.


 
  
 +1
  
 Just received my GS1000e from Moon Audio. I bought them with a hard-wired, balanced (4-pin XLR) Black Dragon cable.  Much easier to live with than the Grado hoses.


----------



## pigmode

brcmrgn said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> > Agree about the cable--its kind of idiotic how much weight they put on what are basically lightweight HP's.
> ...


 
  
  
 S-w-e-e-t.


----------



## XLR8

brcmrgn said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> > Agree about the cable--its kind of idiotic how much weight they put on what are basically lightweight HP's.
> ...




Very nice. How do they sound?


----------



## whirlwind

020assassin said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


 
 Yeah, it truely is love hate with a lot of things....but....they sound great....are awesome low listening cans and the attack is just killer


----------



## Nerrel

ruthieandjohn said:


> *RS1i vs. RS1e:*
> 
> The RS1i was clearly preferable to the RS1e.
> ...
> It may be a simple matter of lack of burn in.


 
 It's not.  The RS1e sounds pretty bad no matter what you do with it.  Even one year later, I still can't believe how awful those headphones turned out to be.  I kept them past the 30 day return period I had in the hopes that burn in would "fix" the sound, but 100+ hours did nothing.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Yep... both the surface scratch and the very small split were parts of the problem.  The other earpiece had a much worse but similar structure of problem... if you push in the unsupported run of thin wood that forms the boundary of a vent, you will cause a surface crack where it bends and a break-through at the starting end.  The first is your "surface scratch;" the second is the "very small split." But both were very hard to see on at least the left earpiece.
> 
> I will try to put on the L cush next time on the Bushmills... but remember, I only have a total of 10 in-and-outs of putting the cable in that folded cardboard sleeve, and I've already used three or four of them before it gives out!


 
  
 Ahhh!, the Bushmills, great sound, great looks, great presentation (packaging), great price, (in the beginning anyway). They are without a doubt, a first class product.
  
 So. how could I betray them like that. The first blow came when I bought my n.o.s. RS1, and the final blow was when the GH-1 entered the pictrue. I wasn't fair to them both of these headphones cost about twice as much as the Bushmills.
  
 So, back into their wooden crate they went. I just hope that they'll be able to wow me! once again, whenever I decide to let them out of their wooden jail cell. The bar will be much higher than when they'd first came into my home. Oh well, we'll see.
  
 Let me know what you think about the Bushmills/L-cush combo.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              


ruthieandjohn said:


> You might also consider the PS500, which have the same wood-cup-within-metal as the top of the line PS1000. They are the bassiest of the Grados and lend themselves to GCush replacement. Cheaper than the GH-1 and even cheaper used.


 
  
 I agree.
  
  


joseph69 said:


> I have no hate with Grado HP's at all…I find nothing wrong with them or I wouldn't buy them.
> I've tried many other brands/price ranges and found for me nothing comes close to Grado. Not that other HP's don't sound good, but they don't suite my tastes.


 
  
 You're scaring me Joseph! There isn't one single thing that you would like to see Grado change, about their product, and/or way of doing buisness....none....at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I have a few, and they range from stepping up their quality control, to, replacing the plastic rod blocks of their flagship model, with metal ones, etc....etc....


----------



## stacker45

pigmode said:


> Agree about the cable--its kind of idiotic how much weight they put on what are basically lightweight HP's.  Earpads I can deal with as I mostly listen for short periods at high-ish volumes.
> 
> [size=x-small]What I like about the Grado RS-1/RS-2 is the balance of their tonality, and how they present the [/size]upper-mids[size=x-small] and highs. [/size]


 
  
 I agree, and over the years, as they went from 4, to 8, and now 12 conductors, the cable didn't only get thicker, it also got shorter. Grado's cables have never been known for their lenght, to begin with, but now, they are downright short, too short, if you ask me.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> You're scaring me Joseph! There isn't one single thing that you would like to see Grado change, about their product, and/or way of doing buisness....none....at all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 No, not at all.
 Unfortunately my 325is had to be repaired after 3yrs but that was fine with me these things happen with EVERYTHING you buy.
 Also one time I received the GS1Ke with one of the drivers DOA but that wasn't a big deal to me either. Otherwise I have no issues with Grado HP's. I will agree that the GH-1 could have came with metal gimbals but they didn't…but I'm still 100% satisfied with my purchase.
 Your a car guy…take a look at any manufacturers recalls/issues on any model car/motorcycle and you'll be shocked that every single manufacturers have many recalls/issues, and cars/motorcycles are much more expensive than HP's and their not perfect either (nothing is) and not to mention dealing with the dealership you purchased them from, so these things bother me.


----------



## fleasbaby

nerrel said:


> It's not.  The RS1e sounds pretty bad no matter what you do with it.  Even one year later, I still can't believe how awful those headphones turned out to be.  I kept them past the 30 day return period I had in the hopes that burn in would "fix" the sound, but 100+ hours did nothing.




I have always had that love/hate thing with Grados...I am an avid modder though and that soothes a lot of the worries and pains. I recently got offered a minty pair of RS1e for a killer deal and thought "...why not?"

Sadly I had to sell them off again a few weeks later. They just didnt sound right...compared to Other Grado's I had had and compared to the various modded cans I have had...


----------



## pigmode

stacker45 said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> > Agree about the cable--its kind of idiotic how much weight they put on what are basically lightweight HP's.  Earpads I can deal with as I mostly listen for short periods at high-ish volumes.
> ...


 
  
  
 Agree. A longer cable would allow one to stand at the desk to check adjacent file cabinets etc, without extreme caution.


----------



## Krutsch

xlr8 said:


> For me Grado is love / hate relationship.
> Love the sound, the look, the wood , the mids and the antiquity.
> Hate the price, the quality control, the comfort, the thick heavy cable, the stock earpads, the plastic gimbals.
> 
> Do share your love/hates


 
  
 Love: the look, the wood and the clarity and intimate sound with some music (e.g. acoustic is lifelike, some metal, some electronic/ambient)
  
 Hate: the "agonizer" headband, the unnatural brightness with some music (e.g. classical violin), the plastic gimbals (which I seem to be always adjusting back into position) and their propensity to allow the cable to twist, potentially damaging the wire/connection
  
 ...to be frank, I listen to my Grado RS2i less and less because of the ergonomic issues, though when I go back to them I frequently note to myself that they sound better than I remember them sounding, if that makes sense.
  
 I am disappointed Grado didn't address some of the ergonomic issues in their new line (the 'e' cans), especially since the complaints are almost universal.


----------



## XLR8

It's good to see we all share similar thoughts/opinions....


----------



## DrawTheLine87

I wonder how they'll label their next series... Will it be a letter? Which letter? Or will the new Heritage series replace the reference series?

RS1a... RS1u... RS1x...?


----------



## Krutsch

drawtheline87 said:


> I wonder how they'll label their next series... Will it be a letter? Which letter? Or will the new Heritage series replace the reference series?
> 
> RS1a... RS1u... RS1x...?


 
  
 I guess it depends from where Grado acquires its next tree...


----------



## bpcans

drawtheline87 said:


> I wonder how they'll label their next series... Will it be a letter? Which letter? Or will the new Heritage series replace the reference series?
> 
> RS1a... RS1u... RS1x...?


I think because of the exclusivity of Grado's niche market it would be hard to radically deviate from their proven formula using a new alphabetical designation for their headphones. IMO the melding of wood and metal in the ear-cups of the PS series was a step forward, albeit the production cost is a bit higher. The over half century technology of their drivers would have to improve significantly.*


krutsch said:



			I guess it depends from where Grado acquires its next tree... :rolleyes:
		
Click to expand...

*The GH-1 is really a marketing tool more for product placement, and a very successful one for sure, than a true advance in hp technology. They could've made the GH-1 with bigger wooden cups, larger drivers and extension cords, and shipped them with the G-cushions to begin with.


----------



## Krutsch

bpcans said:


> ...





> They could've made the GH-1 with bigger wooden cups, larger drivers and extension cords, and shipped them with the G-cushions to begin with.


 
  
 I think that's pretty much the GS1000.


----------



## HenHarrier

bpcans said:


> The GH-1 is really a marketing tool more for product placement, and a very successful one for sure, than a true advance in hp technology. They could've made the GH-1 with bigger wooden cups, larger drivers and extension cords, and shipped them with the G-cushions to begin with.


 
  
 Worked with me - I wanted them very badly! I've no complaints about the sound at all, but, yes, I agree they really could've shipped them with G cushions at surely not much dent in the bottom line...


----------



## pigmode

krutsch said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > For me Grado is love / hate relationship.
> ...


 
  
  
  
 In terms of brightness, before my HF hearing was degraded, I'd guess I would have felt the same way. Don't you think your sound preference would be better served by the RS1 or RS1e?


----------



## rovopio

@John, and everybody really who've heard or own/ed both 325e and 80e... I need you guys help on analyzing something.
  
 Why is it that the 80e as I stated on January hurt my inner ear very quickly, maybe in the ~30 minutes time at most, as prev. mentioned due to my ear condition, but the 325e doesn't _despite _being brighter?
 I don't own rs2e enough to make a _definite comparison, _but I have a feeling that even the rs2e _will hurt my ear _(albeit way less than 80e and longer). Another comparison, my old sr60 hurts my inner ear as well, but longer, say... after 70-80minutes.
  
 Which specific frequency range peak that exist on 80e and to some extent the rs2e that doesn't exist on the 325e?
 It's weird that I can listen to 325e for like, 4-5 or even 6 hours straight without pain. It is bright, so I just lowered the volume, but I'm pain-free.
  
 By the way, despite liking dt880 sound Very Much, 15 minutes hurts my ear as much as 80e for an hour. So... which frequency peak does the 80e and dt880 has in common that 325e isn't or smoothed out?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rovopio said:


> @John, and everybody really who've heard or own/ed both 325e and 80e... I need you guys help on analyzing something.
> 
> Why is it that the 80e as I stated on January hurt my inner ear very quickly, maybe in the ~30 minutes time at most, as prev. mentioned due to my ear condition, but the 325e doesn't _despite _being brighter?
> I don't own rs2e enough to make a _definite comparison, _but I have a feeling that even the rs2e _will hurt my ear _(albeit way less than 80e and longer). Another comparison, my old sr60 hurts my inner ear as well, but longer, say... after 70-80minutes.
> ...


 
 I plotted the frequency response of the SR325 (orange), SR80 (green), RS2 (red), and DT880 (blue) and cannot see anything that makes the SR325 kinder and gentler than the other three.  I realize that you are comparing the SR325e, the SR80e, and the RS2e, but I've not found graphs of these.


----------



## rovopio

I've check that graph as well.
 When just comparing between the dt880 to the 325, I can infer that _maybe _my right inner ear can't stand the treble peak at ~7-8khz. That said, that conclusion doesn't make full sense when comparing the 80 and the 325 graph, where on the trebles region are almost similar to each other starting from 5khz up where the 325e _should _sound brighter and in reality it is, but effect-wise, it really is almost pain-free (negligible enough).


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> No, not at all.
> Unfortunately my 325is had to be repaired after 3yrs but that was fine with me these things happen with EVERYTHING you buy.
> Also one time I received the GS1Ke with one of the drivers DOA but that wasn't a big deal to me either. Otherwise I have no issues with Grado HP's. I will agree that the GH-1 could have came with metal gimbals but they didn't…but I'm still 100% satisfied with my purchase.
> Your a car guy…take a look at any manufacturers recalls/issues on any model car/motorcycle and you'll be shocked that every single manufacturers have many recalls/issues, and cars/motorcycles are much more expensive than HP's and their not perfect either (nothing is) and not to mention dealing with the dealership you purchased them from, so these things bother me.


 
  
 Your right Joseph, I do refer to myself as a car guy. That is because my great modesty prevents me from referring to myself as a car specialist, wich is what I really am. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seriously though!, when I compare headphones with cars, I use my  X 100 calculation method, here are a few examples,
  
 $200 - Grado SR225e is equivalent to a $20 000 car
 $500 - Grado PS500 ------------------------ $50 000 car
 $1000 - Grado GS1000e--------------------$100 000 car
  
 The same method is used for defects exept that the caculation formula becomes X 10.again, here are a few examples,
  
 1/8'' inch scratch is equivalent to a 1 inch scratch on a car
 1/4''-----------------------------------------2 1/2'' inch scratch on a car
 1/2''-----------------------------------------5'' inch scratch on a car
  
 Case in point. My $925, Grado GS1000 were delivered to me with a 1/2'' scratch on the left earcup. Now, based on the above calculation method, this is the equivalent of a 5'' inch scratch on a $92 500 car. I don't know about you, but I find this totally unacceptable.
  
 Due to life being too short, the following will be the only examples that I will give regarding Grado's many ''Frankenstein'' variations. For more infos, just look for my book, ''Grado's and cars, conversion tables''.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 One other example, that we've seen, is, installing a 1/8'' connector on a pair of $1100 Grado GS1000, would be like installing 14'' inch wheels on a $110 000 car.
  
 Oh!, and regarding your refference to the car industry's recalls. Since 1992, I have owned seven new cars,  two Hondas, and this is my fifth Acura, and  I have only had one recall. Now considering how immensly more complicated a car is, compared to a pair of headphones, and how many parts there are on a car. Add to that the very rough environments in wich they are sometimes used, and you'll see that Grado's track record pales in comparison.
  
 For mine, yours, as well as all of the others Jedis and Storm Troopers's safety, let's hope that Grado will stick to making headphone amps and cartridges, and stay out of the car industry.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 No hard feelings Joseph, just different opinions...you know I love you Buddy.


----------



## rovopio

> For mine, yours, as well as all of the others Jedis and Storm Troopers's safety, let's hope that Grado will stick to making headphone amps and cartridges, and stay out of the car industry.


  
 haha that was funny


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Case in point. My $925, Grado GS1000 were delivered to me with a 1/2'' scratch on the left earcup. Now, based on the above calculation method, this is the equivalent of a 5'' inch scratch on a $92 500 car. I don't know about you, but I find this totally unacceptable.


 
 Your right, that was a bad comparison, cars go through much more than HP's do and are much more complicated pieces of machinery. And yes, a 5" scratch on a $92,500.00 car is unacceptable as is any scratch on a HP. I've just been very fortunate in not having any issues with Grado. I guess I was just trying to say that everything has their issues. Never any hard feelings.


----------



## rovopio

That was quite a detailed comparison you made Stacker...
 So I didn't have time to listen to my 325e for like, since the second week of August maybe? And currently listening to them since... 3 hours ago probably.


----------



## stacker45

rovopio said:


> > For mine, yours, as well as all of the others Jedis and Storm Troopers's safety, let's hope that Grado will stick to making headphone amps and cartridges, and stay out of the car industry.
> 
> 
> 
> haha that was funny


 
  
 I can imagine people shaking their heads going, no, no, rovopio, don't encourage him, now he's going to think that he's actually funny, and he's never going to stop! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


joseph69 said:


> Your right, that was a bad comparison, cars go through much more than HP's do and are much more complicated pieces of machinery. And yes, a 5" scratch on a $92,500.00 car is unacceptable as is any scratch on a HP. I've just been very fortunate in not having any issues with Grado. I guess I was just trying to say that everything has their issues. Never any hard feelings.


 
  
 As you know, I own 8  pairs of Grado headphones, 2 amps, and 2 cartridges, and to be honest, aside from that scratch on my GS1k, I've never had any other issues with other Grado products.


----------



## stacker45

rovopio said:


> That was quite a detailed comparison you made Stacker...
> So I didn't have time to listen to my 325e for like, since the second week of August maybe? And currently listening to them since... 3 hours ago probably.


 
  
 I guess you could say that there's method to my madness.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:
			
		

> As you know, I own 8  pairs of Grado headphones, 2 amps, and 2 cartridges, and to be honest, *aside from that scratch on my GS1k*, I've never had any other issues with other Grado products.


 
 After all of this…this is the only thing that you have an issue with!


----------



## musicbuff

Has anyone heard of an issue with GS 1000e brown head band vs black head band (the black head band versions supposedly have problems with bass delivery)?  I have the black band version and my bass after a week of burn-in continues to sound boxy and boomy.  The treble and mid range is fine, but the bass ruins the experience.  Drums, bass guitar and pretty much any instrument with bass notes sounds terrible.  If you've heard or know anything please respond.


----------



## joseph69

musicbuff said:


> Has anyone heard of an issue with GS 1000e brown head band vs black head band (the black head band versions supposedly have problems with bass delivery)?


 
 The GS1Ke having either color headband is still an "e" series…the different color headbands are aesthetic differences only. How many hours of burn-in do they have?


----------



## Krutsch

pigmode said:


> In terms of brightness, before my HF hearing was degraded, I'd guess I would have felt the same way.* Don't you think your sound preference would be better served by the RS1 or RS1e? *


 
  
 Maybe. I auditioned the RS1i for some time before settling on the RS2i; I felt like the differences were there, but subtle and at the time the extra cost didn't seem worth it to me.
  
 I am eager to add a GS1000e to my collection; spent some time with those and loved them with my SS amp.


----------



## musicbuff

My GS1000e's have around 135 hours burn-in now.  I was listening to Heart's Greatest Hits and they sounded better but the lows still sounded a bit boxy.  The Grado's are improving but it's strange how some artists sound good while others just don't.  I've been comparing the Grados with my Senn HD 650's and 800's.  Of course the 800's win every category except the bass.  The 650's walk away with the bass gold medal (though the 800's aren't totally shabby).  But of course the 650's don't have the sound stage, transparency, crispness, or detail of the 800's.  I just wish the 800's had more bass then they'd be perfect (or Signalyst HQ Player had an exceptional equalizer so I could boost the 800's bass).  I played a couple of songs with upright bass instead of electric bass guitars (Merry Christmas with The Supremes-VINYL, and Alison Krauss and Union Station Lonely Runs Both Ways-CD), and the Grado's still sounded a bit boxy but the drums are sounding quite good most of the time.  So I guess there's light at the end of the burn-in tunnel.  Thing is, I bought the Grados thinking their bass would be even better than the 650's.  I don't think that's ever going to happen.  So maybe I'm back to square one in my search for a pair of HP's with very good sub-bass...


----------



## ruthieandjohn

musicbuff said:


> My GS1000e's have around 135 hours burn-in now.  I was listening to Heart's Greatest Hits and they sounded better but the lows still sounded a bit boxy.  The Grado's are improving but it's strange how some artists sound good while others just don't.  I've been comparing the Grados with my Senn HD 650's and 800's.  Of course the 800's win every category except the bass.  The 650's walk away with the bass gold medal (though the 800's aren't totally shabby).  But of course the 650's don't have the sound stage, transparency, crispness, or detail of the 800's.  I just wish the 800's had more bass then they'd be perfect (or Signalyst HQ Player had an exceptional equalizer so I could boost the 800's bass).  I played a couple of songs with upright bass instead of electric bass guitars (Merry Christmas with The Supremes-VINYL, and Alison Krauss and Union Station Lonely Runs Both Ways-CD), and the Grado's still sounded a bit boxy but the drums are sounding quite good most of the time.  So I guess there's light at the end of the burn-in tunnel.  Thing is, I bought the Grados thinking their bass would be even better than the 650's.  I don't think that's ever going to happen.  So maybe I'm back to square one in my search for a pair of HP's with very good sub-bass...



My GS1000e's, which have a brown headband, have about 70-80 hours burn in. While they sound really great on their own and I listen to them a lot (in part to increase burn-in), when I compare them to many of my other Grados (PS1000, GH-1, RS2i, RS-2e, RS-1i), their bass sounds tubby in side by side listening. I even compared them to a GS1000i and another GS1000e at Overture Audio, and both my and their GS1000e had tubby bass in comparison to the GS1000i.


----------



## musicbuff

Not very hopeful.  How do the other Grado's bass sound in comparison?  Deeper, tighter, accurate, detailed, natural, seismic, good transients, controlled?  Maybe I need to try a different pair.  I think I will...maybe.


----------



## wormsdriver

musicbuff said:


> Not very hopeful.  How do the other Grado's bass sound in comparison?  Deeper, tighter, accurate, detailed, natural, seismic, good transients, controlled?  Maybe I need to try a different pair.  I think I will...maybe.



If you're looking for sub bass, Grados are probably not what you're looking for...


----------



## bpcans

Until I heard this album I would've swore that Stevie Wonder was my favourite American artist.But now it's the Duke for sure.


----------



## whirlwind

I got some great news the other day.
  
 I have been informed that my amp will be done very soon, just a little more wiring to be done....but Glenn did send me a few teaser pics, so  thought I would share them.
  
  
 Tube Pron


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> I got some great news the other day.
> 
> I have been informed that my amp will be done very soon, just a little more wiring to be done....but Glenn did send me a few teaser pics, so  thought I would share them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amictus

I listened to a GS1000 (e, I think)) at Canjam while auditioning the Chord TT. I didn't like it and found it to be very bass-light, but it looked very new and may not have burned in. My PS500 sounded much better. It may be a model for you to try... Like you, I enjoy owning Sennheisers and having some Grados around.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> After all of this…this is the only thing that you have an issue with!


 
  
 Actually no, I just remembered the time when the right side driver became unglued, and came out with the L-cush as I was swapping the S-cush back on my SR80i.
  
 I do consider myself one of the lucky Grado owners though, because I know that there are other Troopers have had many bad experiences with products from The Dark Side.


----------



## musicbuff

Hey Amictus, can you describe *how* the bass of your GS 500 is "better"  or "more satisfying" than the GS 1000e?


----------



## DrawTheLine87

So I just received my RA-1 I picked up cheap on eBay and I'm genuinely surprised how much fuller the sound on my 225's are. I've been reading for a long time about how a source/amplification can improve sound, but this is my first experience using something other than my Yamaha receiver to power my headphones.

This was my own personal test. If I heard a large enough of a difference with this amp, I would begin looking for a much more expensive setup for my desktop. 

I definitely hear a difference, and now that I can validate that an amp can produce enough of an audible difference to my ears, it's time to do some research on a more comprehensive solution. Wallet, you've been warned.


----------



## bpcans

amictus said:


> I listened to a GS1000 (e, I think)) at Canjam while auditioning the Chord TT. I didn't like it and found it to be very bass-light, but it looked very new and may not have burned in. My PS500 sounded much better. It may be a model for you to try... Like you, I enjoy owning Sennheisers and having some Grados around.


Amictus, what did you think of the Chord TT, pretty cool DAC huh?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

drawtheline87 said:


> So I just received my RA-1 I picked up cheap on eBay and I'm genuinely surprised how much fuller the sound on my 225's are. I've been reading for a long time about how a source/amplification can improve sound, but this is my first experience using something other than my Yamaha receiver to power my headphones.
> 
> This was my own personal test. If I heard a large enough of a difference with this amp, I would begin looking for a much more expensive setup for my desktop.
> 
> I definitely hear a difference, and now that I can validate that an amp can produce enough of an audible difference to my ears, it's time to do some research on a more comprehensive solution. Wallet, you've been warned.


 
 I love, Love, LOVE my Grado RA-1 amp with my Grado SR225s, as well as with my Grado RS1i, RS1, RS2i, RS2e, GS1000e, SR325, SR325i, SR325is, SR325e, etc... for 10 more Grados.
  
 That amp and Grado headphones are a match made in heaven!


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> I got some great news the other day.
> I have been informed that my amp will be done very soon, just a little more wiring to be done....but Glenn did send me a few teaser pics, so  thought I would share them.


 
  Nice, congratulations and enjoy it, I know you've been waiting a long time for it!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 


>





  


  
  
 Quote:


stacker45 said:


> Actually no, I just remembered the time when the right side driver became unglued, and came out with the L-cush as I was swapping the S-cush back on my SR80i.
> I do consider myself one of the lucky Grado owners though, because I know that there are other Troopers have had many bad experiences with products from The Dark Side.


 
 Oh, OK now I feel better about all your complaining.


----------



## rovopio

Guys (and ladies)... what will I get (generally speaking), if I get a G-cush for my 325(e)...? I think I've read it in the past in passing, is it more trebles and less bass?
  
 Is more trebles as in more details stuff, or is it more the female vocals part of lower trebles...?


----------



## n05ey

rovopio said:


> Guys (and ladies)... what will I get (generally speaking), if I get a G-cush for my 325(e)...? I think I've read it in the past in passing, is it more trebles and less bass?
> 
> Is more trebles as in more details stuff, or is it more the female vocals part of lower trebles...?




I just picked up some cheap ebay g-cush imitation pads for my 325e and I love them. I don't find too great a difference in the sound. Maybe a smidge less impact in the bass (if any), more space in the sound stage and not really an overall change in the signature but a whole lot more comfortable!

All of course in my opinion ☺


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> Guys (and ladies)... what will I get (generally speaking), if I get a G-cush for my 325(e)...? I think I've read it in the past in passing, is it more trebles and less bass?
> Is more trebles as in more details stuff, or is it more the female vocals part of lower trebles...?


 
 Never heard the 325e, but I tried the (G) cushions with my 325is and they sounded terrible in my opinion, but we are talking about two different drivers, so...


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> Never heard the 325e, but I tried the (G) cushions with my 325is and they sounded terrible in my opinion, but we are talking about two different drivers, so...


 
  
 Terrible how? Did the vocals got worse...?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*GRADO DOES IT AGAIN!*
  
 The September, 2015 issue of _Consumers Reports _that just arrived again gives Grado top billing among its $200-and-under headphone category.  Top scoring 4 of 7 of the "Over Ear and On Ear" category are the Grado SR225e, SR80e, (both of which have the highest scores of ALL categories, including in-ear, on ear, over ear, and wireless), SR125e, and SR60e.  The only reason that the SR325e isn't there is that it costs more than that $200 boundary.
  
 Recall that last year, Grado had 5 of the top 7 positions, including the top two or three, with the five members of the SR line (SR325e, ..., SR60e).
  


*Grado captures the top 4 places in "Over Ear And On Ear" and three of the four beat or tie the highest-scoring IEMs, the Westone at the top.*


----------



## rfan8312

Sometimes you don't want neutral. You want Grado.

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> Terrible how? Did the vocals got worse...?


 
 Don't forget I'm talking about the 325is not the (e) series.
 Everything sounded terrible…very, very tinny sound. The (G) cushions are just not for the 325is they lost all of their intimacy/bass impact/speed and the treble was unbearable.


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> Don't forget I'm talking about the 325is not the (e) series.
> Everything sounded terrible…very, very tinny sound. The (G) cushions are just not for the 325is they lost all of their intimacy/bass impact/speed and the treble was unbearable.


 
  
 thanks! saved me $50... Even if it's the i, the over-generalization of the impression should be the same.


----------



## n05ey

joseph69 said:


> Don't forget I'm talking about the 325is not the (e) series.
> Everything sounded terrible…very, very tinny sound. The (G) cushions are just not for the 325is they lost all of their intimacy/bass impact/speed and the treble was unbearable.




Interesting! The pads I received are all the denser foam (similar to the top and bottom of the grado L crush pads) and don't sound anything like your description. Best thing is they cost $9aud for the pair...


----------



## rovopio

n05ey said:


> Interesting! The pads I received are all the denser foam (similar to the top and bottom of the grado L crush pads) and don't sound anything like your description. Best thing is they cost $9aud for the pair...


 

 Grado's own foam has 3-layers though. You can visibly see the 3 layers from the side.


----------



## n05ey

rovopio said:


> Grado's own foam has 3-layers though. You can visibly see the 3 layers from the side.




Indeed, mine are imitation g-cush pads and are all the denser foam (maybe closer to the earzonk ones? )


----------



## Amictus

bpcans said:


> Amictus, what did you think of the Chord TT, pretty cool DAC huh?


 
 Ohhhhhh yes. I tried the Hugo, and thought that it was pretty good - until I listened to the TT. This was shortly after auditioning the A&K 380. I would love to have the 380 for on-the-go and the TT for computer rigs... The only thing that I can't make up my mind about is a first class IEM for my mainly classical tastes... looking at IE800...


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> thanks! saved me $50... Even if it's the i, the over-generalization of the impression should be the same.


 
 Your welcome.
 IMO/IME you did save $45.00 if you are using them on the 325.


----------



## pigmode

amictus said:


> bpcans said:
> 
> 
> > Amictus, what did you think of the Chord TT, pretty cool DAC huh?
> ...


 
  
  
 Although the mids and upper bass are turned down via equalization, I love my IE800 especially for classical.
  
 I'm still thinking the best upgrade next year for my Grado based system would be the source (DAC). Haven't had time to look into the Hugo TT yet, but my short list of preowned DAC's would include the Metrum Hex and Ressonesence Invicta. The Master 7 could be a less expensive possibility.


----------



## Amictus

pigmode said:


> Although the mids and upper bass are turned down via equalization, I love my IE800 especially for classical.
> 
> I'm still thinking the best upgrade next year for my Grado based system would be the source (DAC). Haven't had time to look into the Hugo TT yet, but my short list of preowned DAC's would include the Metrum Hex and Ressonesence Invicta. The Master 7 could be a less expensive possibility.


 

 My main head-fi station has a Gungnir, which is about to be upgraded to multi-bit when the parts arrive in the UK.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Oh, OK now I feel better about all your complaining.


 
  
 I do occasionnally complain, when something isn't to my liking, however, contrary to some people, I will also just as easily, give parise, if I feel that it's desearved.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I do occasionnally complain, when something isn't to my liking, however, contrary to some people, I will also just as easily, give parise, if I feel that it's desearved.


 
 We all occasionally complain, its natural…I was just kidding with you.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Never heard the 325e, but I tried the (G) cushions with my 325is and they sounded terrible in my opinion, but we are talking about two different drivers, so...


 
  
 Never heard the 325e either, but having heard the 325 and the 325i, and taking into consideration that the G-cush cuts some of the bass, and boosts the teble  I would even go so far as to say that these are the two worst models, on wich to install the G-cush.
  
 .


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> We all occasionally complain, its natural…I was just kidding with you.


 
  
 I know Buddy, you are among the few people whon know best here on Head-Fi.


----------



## JamesBr

stacker45 said:


> I know Buddy, you are among the few people whon know best here on Head-Fi.


 
 Feel the love


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I got some great news the other day.
> ...


 
 Thank you, Joseph.
  
 Yes, it has been a long wait and I am very glad it is about over!


----------



## jaywillin

this just in ....
  
 http://us3.campaign-archive2.com/?u=c6edeb3b22f2ff14710a16b24&id=58eaf69d83&e=fca7ae86f6


----------



## whirlwind

Nice find, Jay


----------



## gregorya

jaywillin said:


> this just in ....
> 
> http://us3.campaign-archive2.com/?u=c6edeb3b22f2ff14710a16b24&id=58eaf69d83&e=fca7ae86f6




I bought the pin the first time around. It looks pretty cool but looks even better after some burn-in... maybe that should be wear-in...


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Thank you, Joseph.
> Yes, it has been a long wait and I am very glad it is about over!


 
 Your welcome…I can't wait for you to get it!


----------



## rovopio

Dear good people of Gradoland... just out of curiousity, what other headphone alternatives currently still in production that can be called a "polar opposite" or "complimentary opposite" to our Grados, that is not named hd650?
  
 I just read about Fidelio X2 but it seems from the FR that even though it has large quantity of bass, it seems like the treble looks peaky to be considered _warm. _I also read about Mad Dogs a bit but that looks like it's not in production anymore. So... is hd650 the one headphone that is warm and thick enough to be the opposite of our Grados?


----------



## bassboysam

rovopio said:


> Dear good people of Gradoland... just out of curiousity, what other headphone alternatives currently still in production that can be called a "polar opposite" or "complimentary opposite" to our Grados, that is not named hd650?
> 
> I just read about Fidelio X2 but it seems from the FR that even though it has large quantity of bass, it seems like the treble looks peaky to be considered _warm._ I also read about Mad Dogs a bit but that looks like it's not in production anymore. So... is hd650 the one headphone that is warm and thick enough to be the opposite of our Grados?


LCD 2.1


----------



## rovopio

bassboysam said:


> LCD 2.1


 
  
 Is there anything <$500? hd650 and non-fazored LCD 2 looks like the only 2 candidates I've read around (not that I red much...) but any other commonly-known options?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I would suggest the HiFiMAN HE-500, a fabulous headphone with fabulous bass.  Just don't expect it to be content with the modest amp you may use for your Grados.
  
 Here is a comparison of the HE-500 against the Grado PS-500 and my favorite IEMs at the time, the Shure SE535:
  

  
  
 ...and* here* is the post from which it was taken, to help explain what is going on (higher numbers are better):


----------



## rovopio

ruthieandjohn said:


> I would suggest the HiFiMAN HE-500, a fabulous headphone with fabulous bass.  Just don't expect it to be content with the modest amp you may use for your Grados.
> ...and* here* is the post from which it was taken, to help explain what is going on (higher numbers are better):


 

 Thanks John! Do you think a Magni 2 (Uber) is not enough for a he-500 John? Do I need something at least like a Lyr 2 to drive them optimally? (Not that I can find a local pair of he-500 either since the distributor does not import them anymore.)


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Magni Uber is spec-ed to put 1.5W rms into 32 ohms and 1.2 W rms into 50 ohms, so would probably put about midway, 1.35W, into the HE500's 38 ohms.
  
 HE500 is spec-ed to give 89 dB per mW, so for really-too-loud listening of 1000 times that, or 119 dB. it would require 1000 times the power, or 1 W, so you would have a bit of headroom at 1.35W.
  
 Magni Uber should work!
  
 Now if only you can get an HE500 to yourself!  I have had them, twice (sold each for a vintage Grado, knowing that I could always get another HE500), and then the HE1000 came along and I got that instead.  But I love the HE500.


----------



## jaywillin

it's absolutely enough, and a nice pairing


----------



## rovopio

ruthieandjohn said:


> Magni Uber is spec-ed to put 1.5W rms into 32 ohms and 1.2 W rms into 50 ohms, so would probably put about midway, 1.35W, into the HE500's 38 ohms.
> 
> HE500 is spec-ed to give 89 dB per mW, so for really-too-loud listening of 1000 times that, or 119 dB. it would require 1000 times the power, or 1 W, so you would have a bit of headroom at 1.35W.
> 
> ...


 
  
  


jaywillin said:


> it's absolutely enough, and a nice pairing


 
  
 I just purchased a Modi 2 Uber a couple weeks ago (a month or so ago, but the adapter cable was bad on arrival so I had to wait a bit more, Schiit was great though). Since I got the amps taken care of with having the Magni 2 Uber and the LD i+, I feel that the Modi 2 Uber being a proper DAC brings noticeable improvement to the music, _in it's definition, if not loudness. _
 From there I was thinking of picking up a local pair of used hd650, but given the USD rate as it is, local used pair go as high as ~$450, which I'm not willing to pay for (not to mention don't have enough).
 I'll be checking out he-500 online, maybe somebody local sell them...


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> I would suggest the HiFiMAN HE-500, a fabulous headphone with fabulous bass.  Just don't expect it to be content with the modest amp you may use for your Grados.
> 
> Here is a comparison of the HE-500 against the Grado PS-500 and my favorite IEMs at the time, the Shure SE535:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Surely, you must like to play golf John, otherwise, how would you explain that the best headphones got the lowest amount of points.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Surely, you must like to play golf John, otherwise, how would you explain that the best headphones got the lowest amount of points.


 
 Well, when I first score them, for each of the 10 acoustic features, I rank them first place, second place, and third place.  That would indicate that low score (e.g., first place) is best.
  
 But then since most of us are headphone listeners rather than golf players, I turn the scores around, subtracting each score from 4, so that first place becomes 4 - 1 = 3 (even in French!!) and lowest place, third, becomes 4 - 3 = 1.  Those are the scores I put in the table.
  
 High score wins.  So yep... both the HiFiMAN HE500 and the Shure SE 535 outscored my first Grados, the PS500, though (for the HE500) only by one point, which is not significant.


----------



## wormsdriver

I've been listening to this many times the last few days, LOVE IT! can't wait to hear the rest of the album...


----------



## whirlwind

I can't wait for the release of this album....sure to be some great guitar work on it!


----------



## YtseJamer

The new Riverside is really good.  (For fans of Pink Floyd, Rush and Porcupine Tree.)


----------



## 408388

ytsejamer said:


> The new Riverside is really good.  (For fans of Pink Floyd, Rush and Porcupine Tree.)




  

 Tried getting into Riverside a while ago, there were only a few songs I enjoyed though. I really started liking this one once it picked up a bit after the intro: love the bass line especially. I think the solo will grow on more as I listen more.

 On the proggy theme I've been finding Steve Wilson's new album interesting, although I feel it'll take many many listens to get the most out of it:


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*A Grado Moment*
  
 This morning, for some reason, I awoke marveling at the Grado headphone lineup, relishing the facts that:
  

Each headphone is instantly recognizable on sight, with its retro design, as a Grado (sure, you could say the same thing about Beats, but Grado has over its history far more models);
Even the least expensive SR60e (actually, even the even less expensive eGrado) has a sound unique to Grado, likely recognizable without sight by Grado aficionados;
The complexity of at least 6 different lines (Prestige, Reference, Professional, Statement, Joseph Grado, i- or eGrado, and IEM); almost all sharing one look and sound;
Until recently, status as an undiscovered treasure of best sound at lowest price (recently, publications such as _Consumer's Reports _are shining the light of the general public upon them);
Cost and performance ranging from a low of $45 to a high of $1,700, or a factor of nearly 40!
Propensity to put out special editions based on the occasion, such as the HF1 and HF2 for benefit of head-fi, the Bushmills X from Elijah Wood and Zach Cowie, the GH-1 for the fallen tree in their yard, the SR325i gold on the occasion of their 50th anniversary, etc.
Several highly-sought collector items, such as the Joseph Grado HP1000 and his HPA-1 amp, the Grado Bushmills, the PS1, the PS1 with matching amp, and several more;
Small company, hand made work;
Declining to advertise in print, TV, internet, or skywriting
Consistently regarded for their top quality sound.
  
 Quite a personality that Grado has developed! What a joy. I was going to keep these thoughts to myself, but the *post* of @MusicMate along the same lines prompted me to write this.


----------



## rovopio

musicmate said:


> That is amazing-I feel like i have accomplished about 90% percent of what i need in life by having those headphones.
> What does a person need more that a spectacular sounding headphones to listen to music with?
> We are very lucky people. We, Who discovered Grado and tried their headpohnes, Are one of the luckiest music lovers in the world-Many people are walking around being brainwashed by massive brands like Dr. Dre, And then listening to music without its true sound for the rest of their lives.
> We, On the other hand, Are lucky enough to have found this small company named Grado, That happen to have the best headpohnes in the world, That almost no one has ever heard of.
> ...


 

 I feel happy that Japanese music that I listen to (and the genres I listen to), match so well with Grado. Like, _emotionally good. _So... yeah, I thanked Grado from the bottom of my heart for tuning such a match headphones for what I listen to.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> *A Grado Moment*
> 
> This morning, for some reason, I awoke marveling at the Grado headphone lineup, relishing the facts that:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes honey, I am crying, you'd be crying too if you'd have read John's post, now, hand me a tissue, please...Oh!, did I say that out loud?, I'm sorry John, but your post really got to me ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seriously though!, I admire how you seem to always see the glass half full. I try to see things that way too, but Grado sure doesn't make it easy for me, sometimes.
  
 I'm glad that you decided to share your thoughts, because your generosity has provided me with a good foundation, for another attempt at humour!.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Yes honey, I am crying, you'd be crying too if you'd have read John's post, now, hand me a tissue, please...Oh!, did I say that out loud?, I'm sorry John, but your post really got to me !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Blame it on MusicMate... I have these thoughts all the time, but it was his post that prompted me to make mine!


----------



## stacker45

With all the emotion of my previous post, I almost forgot to tell you guys that....drum roll please....''THE PS1k ARE IN THA HOUSE''...again.
  
 While I was taking a few pics, I noticed that the e have a weird, (to me at least) serial number, and the drivers stick out pretty far from the earcups. The cables of the e is also very twisted. Anyway, see for youselves.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Blame it on MusicMate... I have these thoughts all the time, but it was his post that prompted me to make mine!


 
  
 And you will be my Muse.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> With all the emotion of my previous post, I almost forgot to tell you guys that....drum roll please....''THE PS1k ARE IN THA HOUSE''...again.


 
 Did you buy a pair of PS1000e?  Or are they on loan?  You going to contribute to the scintillating discussion on their comparison to the PS1000 over on the PS1000 thread? 
  
 Maybe something like:
  


> Unlike the PS1000, the PS1000e come to the music with more than a touch of insouciance, promising the listener the world in headphone listening and starting a conversation about delivering same.  As pointed out by headphone guru reviewer MacedonianHero, the PS1000e is all about realism, presenting a flat frequency response, while the PS1000 is all about fun, presenting a U-shaped frequency response curve. The PS1000e, with its realism, is for the altos of the chorus... those who make their bed each morning, do NOT remove the "Do Not Remove" tag from their mattresses, and always eat their vegetables first.  The PS1000 lover, on the other hand, is like the first two of The Three Little Pigs, quickly building their house of straw or sticks so they can go out to play.  As the sopranos of the chorus, they eat desert first, and they are awaiting others to do their bidding while complaining that they had to wait.


 
 head-fi-dom awaits your comparisons with bated breath.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Did you buy a pair of PS1000e?  Or are they on loan?  You going to contribute to the scintillating discussion on their comparison to the PS1000 over on the PS1000 thread?
> 
> Maybe something like:
> 
> head-fi-dom awaits your comparisons with bated breath.


 
  
 They're on loan, for the second time. When I first got them, they were brand new, so I figure that they're probably broken in by now. I thought that Joseph preferred the e, but reading his last post, he seems to be leaning toward the old ones now.
  
 Well, I have to return the e tomorrow by 1 PM, so I should stop typing, and start listening, I'll report back tomorrow.


----------



## GreenBow

2.10am and just getting to the end of my third CD. Is it just Grados that do this or do all good quality headphones? I just can not take them off and go to sleep. My eyes are all groggy blurry, and am sat with my eyes closed. Head down not an ounce of strength left.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

greenbow said:


> 2.10am and just getting to the end of my third CD. Is it just Grados that do this or do all good quality headphones? I just can not take them off and go to sleep. My eyes are all groggy blurry, and am sat with my eyes closed. Head down not an ounce of strength left.


 
 This headphone insomnia has definitely struck me with LOTS of my Grados... the HP1000, the PS1000, the GS1000, the Bushmills, the RS1, the RS1i, etc., etc....


----------



## rfan8312

rovopio said:


> musicmate said:
> 
> 
> > That is amazing-I feel like i have accomplished about 90% percent of what i need in life by having those headphones.
> ...




I hear that too. 

I have many playlists on my spotify but two specifically are the Head Phone Test List and the Grados list.

I've put about 10 songs so far in there that sound like they were made for the Grado tuning. 

Some of the tracks with guitar and nice snare just have this crunchy driving sound to them that only my Grados seem to expose. And tracks with horns and bass intermingling, also really shine. 

John McLaughlin - Little Miss Valley
Alain Caron - Slam The Clown
Dub Trio - En Passant
Ultralyd - Geodesic Portico 
Chad Wackerman -The Spell
Erik Truffaz - Sweet Mercy Kowloon Walled City -The Pressure Keeps Me Alive

Granted I listen almost exclusively to non-vocal tracks mosty Jazz Fusion and Electronic so some people may not enjoy my tastes but I always keep my ear out for that track that really shines on the Grados.


----------



## bpcans

^^^rfan8312, nice selection of tunes. I especially like Alain Caron, he's one of my favourite bassist/composers.


----------



## rfan8312

Thanks man, ye I'm getting into him too.

If you ever get a chance check out the Jazz Pistols album called Special Treatment. Some really nice bass work in there. One of the best trio synergies ive heard.

Also Hadrien Feraud and Damien Erskine are two very exciting composers for me using alot of bass.

Feraud is bassist from France and his album sounds amazing on Grados.


----------



## musicbuff

Out of all the love posts for Grado HP's I see no one listing the GS1000e's as one of the best.  I wonder why?  No I don't.  I know why.  Because they don't deserve love.  I plan to sell mine off.  No love lost.


----------



## GreenBow

ruthieandjohn said:


> This headphone insomnia has definitely struck me with LOTS of my Grados... the HP1000, the PS1000, the GS1000, the Bushmills, the RS1, the RS1i, etc., etc....


 

 I listened to Fleetwood Mac - Rumours, Enigma - Cross of Changes, and Best of Lang Lang. Fleetwood Mac started it for me last night, with guitar plucking in Never Going Back Again. The rest of the album is self explanatory, if you like it now and again. Once those details and timbre come out in your Grados, it's almost impossible to put them down.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> With all the emotion of my previous post, I almost forgot to tell you guys that....drum roll please....''THE PS1k ARE IN THA HOUSE''...again.


 
  Can't wait to hear what you think about the two side by side.
  
 Quote:


greenbow said:


> 2.10am and just getting to the end of my third CD. Is it just Grados that do this or do all good quality headphones? I just can not take them off and go to sleep. My eyes are all groggy blurry, and am sat with my eyes closed. Head down not an ounce of strength left.


 
 This happens to me quite often also.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I thought that Joseph preferred the e, but reading his last post, he seems to be leaning toward the old ones now.


 
 I do like the bass/bass slam much better…percussion instruments sound more live/realistic.
 I'm going to listen to them again tonight and for the rest of the time I have them, provided my left ear doesn't start to irritate me…and also, I don't have my PS1K.


----------



## stacker45

greenbow said:


> I listened to Fleetwood Mac - Rumours, Enigma - Cross of Changes, and Best of Lang Lang. Fleetwood Mac started it for me last night, with guitar plucking in Never Going Back Again. The rest of the album is self explanatory, if you like it now and again. Once those details and timbre come out in your Grados, it's almost impossible to put them down.


 
  
 Speaking of Fleetwood Mac, one of my all time favorites is, ''I'm So Afraid'', Lindsay Buckingham's guitar solo is just AMAZING!!!


----------



## rfan8312

Wow.

For quite a while now I've been planning on buying a planar magnetic, namely, the Audeze EL-8 closed version.

I've auditioned this headphone 3 times already and only needed to hear the Nighthawks and the EL-8 open version to make my final decision. To my surprise I preferred the closed back version. Iafter hearing Grados I thought I was an open back man.

Then something happened.

I looked into another room at the Audio shop where I was auditioning the EL-8, and there where two woodies (RS2e and GS1000e) and a normal PS1000.

I couldn't decide which I liked better, I loved them all, and that's completely unamped they all sounded beautiful.

It cast doubts on my plans to get the EL-8.

Damn.

If those Grados had had planar magnetic bass coupled with that kind of forward midcentric sound I'd be in heaven.

Although the resolution and clarity and punch and miss of some of those Grados was really excellent. 

The EL-8's sounded almost veiled, slightly, in comparison to some of the higher end Grados.



Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rfan8312 said:


> Wow.
> 
> For quite a while now I've been planning on buying a planar magnetic, namely, the Audeze EL-8 closed version.
> 
> ...



Welcome to The Joy Of Grado, on this thread subtitled "Everything You Wanted To Know About Grados (But Were Afraid To Ask)," by Dr. Alex Comfort. 

How would you describe the sound of each of the Grados that you tried? You might not know it, but the "normal PS1000" also is wood... it's just that the wood is encased in metal so you only see metal on the outside. The wood-inside-metal is said by Grado to reduce unwanted resonances.


----------



## rfan8312

Hmmm. Thanks for asking. I didn't get a chance to evaluate much since I was short on time.

But, the RS2E and the GS1000e sounded glorious to me. 

I believe the ps1000 was the one with no Grado label button on the grill. 

That sounded great too. There is wood in the enclosure.

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph69

rfan8312 said:


> I believe the ps1000 was the one with no Grado label button on the grill.


 
 None of the HP's you listed above should have the buttons on the grills?


----------



## musicbuff

rfan8312 said:


> Hmmm. Thanks for asking. I didn't get a chance to evaluate much since I was short on time.
> 
> But, the RS2E and the GS1000e sounded glorious to me.
> 
> ...


 

 You say the GS1000e sounded glorious?  What amp (and other stereo equipment) was being used with it?  I've been burning mine in for almost 200 hours now and the bass still sounds boxy and the kick drum is kicking me in the head with it's prominence.  Enlighten me.  PLEASE!!  I really want to like these cans, but...


----------



## rfan8312

Sorry for double post.

To give a straight answer to your question, I'll try to get specific for a moment.

Each headphone I tried today, I ran through a few songs that I look for certain sounds in on a particular moment of the track.

The one I really examined each headphone with was the track 'Get Down' by Oz Noy from his album called Twisted Blues Vol.2.

There is a gorgeous moment at exactly 0:13 where the bass guitar first enters the track, where if heard on a planar magnetic or a Grado apparently the attack/decay and rumble of that first bass note are almost breathtaking.

Today I heard it sound wonderful on the EL-8 closed-back and thought it couldn't be matched.

But the RS2e and GS1000e had so much resolution to it and wonderful decay that it took the rumble sound that I heard on the planar magnetic and made it sound even more satisfying with a Grado-esque growl to it.

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfan8312

I poop you not man. I listened straight out of a Galaxy S4.

The GS1000e is the one with all wood with huge bowl pads right?

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Been quite a time since the last time I was here. 
  
 Guys how are you liking the GH1? They seem to be still in stock, which to me seems not to be a good sign is it?
  
 I've recently bought a chrome 325is. That's the 4th 325 that I've owned so far... This one seems to have more bass than the last 325is I had (which had grey cups) and definitely my most favourite of them all


----------



## ruthieandjohn

williamleonhart said:


> Been quite a time since the last time I was here.
> 
> Guys how are you liking the GH1? They seem to be still in stock, which to me seems not to be a good sign is it?
> 
> I've recently bought a chrome 325is. That's the 4th 325 that I've owned so far... This one seems to have more bass than the last 325is I had (which had grey cups) and definitely my most favourite of them all


 
 Welcome back!
  
 Folks are really liking the GH-1.  Most prefer it to nearly any other Grado except perhaps the PS1000.  Unlike most Grados, many folks like it better if you exchange its stock pads (L bowls) for the larger over-ear G cush.
  
 I have all four 325s as well (and have them all at once, not serially). I was just listening to the brightest, the SR325i (the gold ones) this morning.  My 325is also happens to be chrome as well!  My most recent purchase was the original SR325, and I rounded out the quartet with a gently-used like new SR325e from jaywillin on this thread.
  


*A fearsome quartet:  clockwise from upper left:  SR325i, SR325is, SR325e, and SR 325.*


----------



## DarthFader

Gee, I leave you guys for a month and I'm nearly 600 posts behind! Time to brew up a cup of coffee, throw on some Grados, and get to reading all that I've missed!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

darthfader said:


> Gee, I leave you guys for a month and I'm nearly 600 posts behind! Time to brew up a cup of coffee, throw on some Grados, and get to reading all that I've missed!


 
 I, too, get the biggest kick out of finding a thread on a particular headphone, putting on that headphone, then reading the thread.  Yesterday it was the Grado Bushmills thread, which I read while listening to mine.
  
 Sometimes when I find a new post that is particularly intriguing in a thread for a headphone that I have, that immediately starts me listening to that headphone!
  
 Now if I were a consumer ruled by head rather than by heart, I would do all that reading on a particular headphone model's thread BEFORE, not AFTER, I had purchased the headphone.
  
 But what fun would that be??


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> Guys how are you liking the GH1? They seem to be still in stock, which to me seems not to be a good sign is it?
> I've recently bought a chrome 325is.


 
 The GH1/(G) cushions IMO is just a beautiful sounding HP, it pretty much perfect for me. I wouldn't even say the PS1K is "better"…like the RS1 their just different and IMO all three are top notch. I may prefer listening more to the GH1 than both the PS1K/RS1 thats how much I enjoy them. 
 Congratulations on your 4th 325is.


----------



## jaywillin

i can just miss a day or two on our little corner of head-fi, and be 50-60 post behind 
 and i know it's not saturday morning, but how bout some sco-mule  , john scofield and gov't mule 
  

  
 
  
 oh, and it's an ms2i type of day !


----------



## joseph69

@jaywillin
 I just read post and realized you sold your 325e and had forgotten you purchased the MS2i…did you prefer the sound of the MS2i to the 325e…or are you just shuffling around as usual?


----------



## rfan8312

joseph69 said:


> rfan8312 said:
> 
> 
> > I believe the ps1000 was the one with no Grado label button on the grill.
> ...




Sorry Joseph. I made a mistake. Only the RS2e had a label button on the grill.

The GS1000e and PS1000 did not.


Btw, I just purchased a SONY PHA-1A headphone DAC/Amp and notice a great improvement with my SR225 on tracks like:

Frederik Thordendal's Special Defects - It sounded tinny before the amp and now has some body and bass and some slam. Just a much fuller sound now.

The Bad Plus - Human Behaviour - This sounds amazing now. It's a non-vocal bass and piano track with a head nodding rhythm and Grado and Sony work great together on this.

Grails - All The Colors Of The Dark. Sounds even more ominous now.


I thought this kind of headphone amp would be over-kill for 32 ohm headphones and would make almost no difference in sound but it has actually proved to complement in a very nice way the Grado SR60i, SR225i and PSB M4U2.

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## S-O8

rfan8312 said:


> Sorry for double post.
> 
> To give a straight answer to your question, I'll try to get specific for a moment.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I am new to HF's but not HiFi.  I have an open back pair of Audeze EL-8's and after many hours of music going through them they sound superb.  I am tempted to buy the closed back version as I need a pair of closed backs for the house when I am not alone (wife hating the way they leak).  The EL-8's are IMO superb and revealing, detailed with bass but not too much warmth.   I am just a bit worried the spacious sound of the open back EL-8's will disappear when closed in.  
  
 Now, to compare to Grado though with all these ... when alone I find the Grado sound the most detailed and realistic I have heard.  I have RS1e (with G cush) and GS1000e.  The soundstage and width of presentation coupled with detail is different to the EL-8's which are a more relaxed listen but not warm like Sennheiser.  If, however, you want to feel like you are right there with the performer then the GS1000e is hard to beat in my limited experience.  I do not find the GS1000e too sharp in the treble and find it's bass quite tight and good.  Mine have about 70 hours on them and they have changed for the better in that time.  It is very easy to just imagine being at a live performance they are so good !
  
 The Audeze is a different kind of HF in terms of listening if put on back to back but neither EL-8 or the Grado's will disappoint 
  
 I haven't got the PS1000e though when I heard them I preferred the GS1000e for comfort as well as sound - thus bought the GS1Ke.


----------



## joseph69

rfan8312 said:


> Sorry Joseph. I made a mistake. Only the RS2e had a label button on the grill.
> The GS1000e and PS1000 did not.


 
 I was only saying this to make sure you knew what HP's you were listening to. 
 The RS2*e *should not have had a button in the grill either, so be sure you were listening to an (e) series and not an earlier (buttoned) model.


----------



## rfan8312

Wow, looks like you are right again.

That is strange I could swear it said RS-2e on the cup in funny light-blue engraved letters. I must be mistaken.

No image search shows RS2e with label button, only the RS2 seems to have that.

But I don't remember it looking like this:

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/63/174621474_4715da4874.jpg

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph69

rfan8312 said:


> Wow, looks like you are right again.


 
 Right, only the older RS models were buttoned like the one in the link, thats why I said this so you were sure of what HP's you were listening to. The SR60e-325e have buttons on the grills, and from the RS2e and up there are no button on the grills and the (e) is printed on the cup after the model.


----------



## rfan8312

Interesting to know.Thanks for clearing it up Joseph.

Cheers

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph69

rfan8312 said:


> Interesting to know.Thanks for clearing it up Joseph.
> Cheers


 
 Your welcome, just want you to be sure what you listened to.


----------



## HenHarrier

williamleonhart said:


> Guys how are you liking the GH1? They seem to be still in stock, which to me seems not to be a good sign is it?


 
  
 I'm absolutely loving mine (with G cushions as others are saying).
 I'm not sure that it's a bad sign that there are some still in stock. If Grado made 1000 GH1 and there were still 900 in stock that would be surprising I guess, but even then it's not like they'll perish like fruit or anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - there still aren't many reviews online (outside of this forum) and I'll bet when the reviewers get a pair round their ears the positive write-ups that follow will soon get the remaining pairs off the shelves...
 On the other hand, what do I know - other than that I'm loving mine and if there are some left that's good news for the folks who didn't take the plunge in July but would love a pair now.


----------



## one1speed

I have been following and reading this and the other Grado threads, rarely posting though. I recently picked up a set IEMs to try, to dip my toe in the waters and see what it's all about. It all started as an exploration to find something for long flights that would block out airplane noise, which can be so draining over a period of time.
  
 After much reading, I found a deal on the Shure SE425. I only have around 3 hours on them, but have to say, they are pretty impressive. Still working on getting used to jamming something in my ear and sorting out the fit, but they are impressive for being so tiny. Definitely not bass or masters, and the top end treble is rolled off, but what's there is very good with a wonderfully smooth midrange.
  
 However, going back to my PS500e (L-cush in the warmer months), reminds me just how nice these headphones are. While more laid back than some of the others, they still have a nice sense of air, great balance on my system. Really nice phones, even if I can hear the in-room AC we have in our finished attic space.
  
 Back to your regularly scheduled programming. Cheers.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Right, only the older RS models were buttoned like the one in the link, thats why I said this so you were sure of what HP's you were listening to. The SR60e-325e have buttons on the grills, and from the RS2e and up there are no button on the grills and the (e) is printed on the cup after the model.


 
  
 It's comforting to see that I'm not the only one taking strong meds. Seeing light-blue markings instead of black, isn't too bad, but seeing unexisting buttons, not on one, but on two pairs of headphones, now, that's Stacker45 grade stuff.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Don't be offended by my post rfan8312. I like to joke around, and I'll be the first to laugh at myself, so if you see me mess up, don't hesitate to take a shot at me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh!, by the way, on page 1855, I posted some pics of the PS1000, and the e version's earcups, so you can see the combination of wood and metal.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> It's comforting to see that I'm not the only one taking strong meds. Seeing light-blue markings instead of black, isn't too bad, but seeing unexisting buttons, not on one, but on two pairs of headphones, now, that's Stacker45 grade stuff.


 
 LMAO!!!


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> LMAO!!!


 
  
 I find it even more funny, because, unlike me, he wasn't trying to be. I just hope that he won't be offended by this and if he is, I will apologize.
  
 By the way Joseph, did you compare the PS1ke with the GH-1?


----------



## rfan8312

Haha no offense taken. Rereading my posts here it does sound like I took some stellar shropmz before going out auditioning some hifi lol. 

The creepy part is I remember seeing that e on the Grado button. 

Apparently the button was all in my head. I'm starting to come to grips with that fact. 


Sorry to change topic but I didnt want S-08's post to.go unanswered. 

He asked if the Audeze EL-8 closed sacrifices some of the soundstage that you hear in the open version. 

Imo I think it does. Bit one reason why I prefer the closed to the open is because the opens signature sounds more diffused which for me somehow didnt work right with the EL-8. 

The closed version I think has a more engaging sound. With some elements that give Grado competition, but it can't match a grados resolution and clarity and energy.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> By the way Joseph, did you compare the PS1ke with the GH-1?


 
 I start my listening session with the PS1Ke for a couple of hours, then the GH-1 for the next couple of hours…but I've never critically compared them…I just sit back and enjoy the GH1 and actually comparing it doesn't even enter my mind because the GH1 it is just a beautiful/relaxing HP in a class by itself…just something very different/unique allowing me to just enjoy the music.
 The GH1 may possibly be my favorite sounding Grado. I think it does everything just right.


----------



## stacker45

rfan8312 said:


> Haha no offense taken. Rereading my posts here it does sound like I took some stellar shropmz before going out auditioning some hifi lol.
> 
> The creepy part is I remember seeing that e on the Grado button.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Good man, and I meant what I said, if I say anything that doesn't make sence, take your best shot, I won't be offended...., I'm strongly medicated, so I have a good excuse for saying stupid things! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And if I start a phrase with ''seriously though'' you can be sure that what follows will be just that, serious. It's nice to be able to have fun, but when someone asks a serious question, he expects a serious responce.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> It's nice to be able to have fun, but when someone asks a serious question, he expects a serious responce.


 
 Seriously?


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> I start my listening session with the PS1Ke for a couple of hours, then the GH-1 for the next couple of hours…but I've never critically compared them…I just sit back and enjoy the GH1 and actually comparing it doesn't even enter my mind because the GH1 it is just a beautiful/relaxing HP in a class by itself…just something very different/unique allowing me to just enjoy the music.
> The GH1 may possibly be my favorite sounding Grado. I think it does everything just right.


 
  
 This answers my next question. I was going to ask if you'd heard the GH-!/G before you bought your PS1k, would you have bought the later.
  
 I still can't believe that sound wise, the GH-1/G are giving my beloved PS1k such a good run for their money. I said sound wise, because comfort wise, the PS1k aren't even close. When you factor in the price difference, and the fact that the GH-1 is a ''limited edition'' product, so they'll probably have a better resale value.
  
 In my opinion, because of all of the above, I now pronounce the GH-1/G...drum roll please...A NO BRAINER! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 And no, this is not the meds speaking!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> @jaywillin
> I just read post and realized you sold your 325e and had forgotten you purchased the MS2i…did you prefer the sound of the MS2i to the 325e…or are you just shuffling around as usual?


 
 you know me, i move pretty fast, and often
 as for which i like more, i'd really like to compare side by side before i make that call


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> This answers my next question. I was going to ask if you'd heard the GH-!/G before you bought your PS1k, would you have bought the later.


 
 Thats a tough call due to their different sound-signatures (I do appreciate both and my RS1i also) but maybe I would have being their price difference is substantially less. Put it this way, I would highly recommend the GH1 to anyone who wants the PS1K, but find them unaffordable. Like I said, I may enjoy listening to the GH1 more often than my PS1K...but then again it is a tough call.


jaywillin said:


> you know me, i move pretty fast, and often
> as for which i like more, i'd really like to compare side by side before i make that call


 
 Good enough.
 Enjoy!


----------



## rfan8312

Loud n clear Stacker45. It's good to be able to be able to have fun here AND do some good work when we try to maintain accuracy of what we say when discussing gear. I like this place a lot.

Btw I'm prescribed about 7 meds, myself. Xanax seems to be the one that keeps me most level headed.

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## stacker45

rfan8312 said:


> Loud n clear Stacker45. It's good to be able to be able to have fun here AND do some good work when we try to maintain accuracy of what we say when discussing gear. I like this place a lot.
> 
> Btw I'm prescribed about 7 meds, myself. Xanax seems to be the one that keeps me most level headed.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


 
  
 I can totally relate, I can totally relate,(re read your post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I'm on 100mg of Oxycodone a day, otherwiwise, I'd be in too much pain, to come and shoot the breeze with you guys.


----------



## JoeDoe

Just gonna leave this here...


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joedoe said:


> Just gonna leave this here...


 
 Oooh... oooo... Headphone Porn!  YAY!


----------



## joseph69

Check this out!!!
(Virtual Barber Shop)


----------



## musicbuff

Incredible!  I had to open my eyes just to be sure the barber wasn't really in front of me (just chuck that off to sleep deprivation). Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wormsdriver

joedoe said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'll see your two Rs1's and raise you TWO MORE!


----------



## whirlwind

Beautiful RS1's guys....just beautiful


----------



## rfan8312

I cant believe people complain about the looks. Its simplistic genius/beauty. Unique. And they'll last 20 years.


----------



## whirlwind

rfan8312 said:


> I cant believe people complain about the looks. Its simplistic genius/beauty. Unique. And they'll last 20 years.


 
 Yeah, best looking Grado, IMHO and 2nd best looking is not even close  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 What's not to like about beautiful, dark mahogany cups, not to mentioned that electric guitar sounds pretty good on them also!


----------



## joseph69

musicbuff said:


> Incredible!  I had to open my eyes just to be sure the barber wasn't really in front of me (just chuck that off to sleep deprivation). Thanks for sharing.


 
 I had gotten spooked a few times myself and had to look around.


----------



## jaywillin

i'd heard the barber thing before, it is amazing
  
 and damn, look at all the rs1i !


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> I had gotten spooked a few times myself and had to look around.


joseph, if you were leaving home for a month long cruise which one pair of Grado hp's would you take?


----------



## stacker45

joedoe said:


> Just gonna leave this here...


 
  
 I don't know if you've posted this pic to show rfan8312 the difference between buttoned and not buttoned RS1, but regardless, they look awesome, especially the buttoned ones, on the right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  


wormsdriver said:


> I'll see your two Rs1's and raise you TWO MORE!


 
  
 You guys are Lucky that John isn't playing, he has a ''Royal Flush'', or a ''Full House'', or whathever a great hand is called!


----------



## stacker45

bpcans said:


> joseph, if you were leaving home for a month long cruise which one pair of Grado hp's would you take?


 
  
 Joseph and I own similar headphones, so can I play too....thanks!......hmmm! this is a tough question.....oh! I know, I'd take my GH-1/G....they sound 95% as good as my PS1k, wich are my favorite, but unlike the PS1k, the GH-1 will stay put, if we hit rough seas.


----------



## rfan8312

It's amazing to be talking to people who are further up the Grado path, where I look forward to going.

Thanks everyone.

I'm wondering has anyone impressed a friend or family member, who isn't into audio, with their Grados?

Also even though I upgraded to the 225 I'm still very fond of my sr60 which has a warmer sound, maybe because of more burn in time.

Does anyone here ever go back to their lower end Grados?

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eurobeat

Someone recommended a 325e to me, but I'm not sure if it's what I want.  I heard there is a lot of treble and it can be "harsh."

 I Someone also mentioned this company "Alessandro" that apparently collabs with Grado in order to produce less harsh/warmer headphones.


 http://www.head-fi.org/t/779971/need-help-finding-a-great-pair-of-headphones-please-details-inside is what I like in terms of sound and such.


 Just curious if you think these would work for me?  A lot of people recommended closed headphones, and apparently from what I like seems to be better for closed headphones.

 Jsut curious what you guys think, thanks .


----------



## GreenBow

What Hi-Fi did a headphone round up in this month. They say great things about the SR325e. Are we allowed to post pictures of reviews from mags? What Hi-Fi might not be pleased either. Shame though if I can't post it here, because it would be good for both Grado and What Hi-Fi.
  
 What they say makes me think I should get some 325e and let upgade-itis take a rest for a while. Maybe look into woody cups for my 225e. (I still don't know if I can cope with wood smelling cups though sadly. Sounds funny but true.)
  
 They basically say the 325e is the best headphone now priced lower at £280, until you hit the Shure SRH1540 (£430). I wonder how they will regard the RS2e is they ever get round to it.
  
 Great edition of What Hi-Fi this month for me because they have covered a group test of desktop speakers. I am thinking a lot about the Ruark Audio MR1 to hook up to my PC, (or the Q-Acoustics Q-BT3).
  
 They have done headphone amps up to £400, group test too. Although I am not looking at them, I am curious.
  
 I know I might sound like a What Hi-Fi fan, but I am a little bit. I always liked what I bought that they recommend. Still cautious though and like to look at other opinions.


----------



## Eurobeat

greenbow said:


> What Hi-Fi did a headphone round up in this month. They say great things about the SR325e. Are we allowed to post pictures of reviews from mags? What Hi-Fi might not be pleased either. Shame though if I can't post it here, because it would be good for both Grado and What Hi-Fi.
> 
> What they say makes me think I should get some 325e and let upgade-itis take a rest for a while. Maybe look into woody cups for my 225e. (I still don't know if I can cope with wood smelling cups though sadly. Sounds funny but true.)
> 
> ...


 


 Interesting...

 It's funny because I feel like every headphone people recommend is "the best under such and such amount..."  They all can't be the best? 

 They do sound interesting, but not sure if it's for me or not.  They are opened which is interesting, but will I like Open for my likes?  Idk


----------



## GreenBow

As long as you don't mind sound leaking, and as long as you don't mind hearing what's around you. Open headphones are fine. I like being connected to the outside world. You never know when that regular, or one in a million happening, when you might need to be comes along.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> joseph, if you were leaving home for a month long cruise which one pair of Grado hp's would you take?


 
 Tough question!
 I'd probably take my 80i being they are the least expensive in case anything should happen to them it would cost me much less to replace/repair them. Seriously…I would take my GH1 they are exceptional, and I'm amazed by their sound every time I listen to them.
 IMO they rank side by side with the PS1K but are just a different flavor with a $695.00 price tag with the (G) cushions.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rfan8312 said:


> It's amazing to be talking to people who are further up the Grado path, where I look forward to going.
> 
> 
> Does anyone here ever go back to their lower end Grados?
> ...




By all means, YES! My listening ranges from my Grado iGrado, which I had on yesterday, to my Grado PS1000, which I also had on yesterday. Today was middle of the road, with my RS1. 

One of my pleasures is to start with my SR60i and marvel at how delightfully perfect they sound, then move up the chain (SR80, SR125,...) and be amazed to hear "perfecter than perfect!"


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> By all means, YES! My listening ranges from my Grado iGrado, which I had on yesterday, to my Grado PS1000, which I also had on yesterday. Today was middle of the road, with my RS1.
> 
> One of my pleasures is to start with my SR60i and marvel at how delightfully perfect they sound, then move up the chain (SR80, SR125,...) and be amazed to hear "perfecter than perfect!"


 
  
 I like to do the complete opposite, I start off with my beloved PS1k, and finish up with my Beats!


----------



## Eurobeat

stacker45 said:


> I like to do the complete opposite, I start off with my beloved PS1k, and finish up with my Beats!


 
 LOL


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ruthieandjohn said:


> By all means, YES! My listening ranges from my Grado iGrado, which I had on yesterday, to my Grado PS1000, which I also had on yesterday. Today was middle of the road, with my RS1.
> 
> One of my pleasures is to start with my SR60i and marvel at how delightfully perfect they sound, then move up the chain (SR80, SR125,...) and be amazed to hear "perfecter than perfect!"


 
 The iGrado is, IMO, the SINGLE BESTEST-SOUNDING HEADPHONES under $50... I do believe on the webz they'd say something like "DAT MID THO" when describing the iG.
  
 However I do understand why some people find it uncomfortable, especially those with large heads. If only Grado had provided a more flexible neckband for that one. 
  
 (Btw John I'm really envious of your 325 collection... If I had more money I'd definitely welcome the 325e back to my squad)


----------



## rfan8312

Wow. Very cool man. 

I actually do very much marvel at my sr60i.

I thought the sr225i would be exactly like that only better. But in fact while the 225i does a lot of things better imo than the sr60i has something special like they hit really hit the Mark they were looking for their.

But the 225i paired with the Sony PHA-1A portable DAC/amp does take the cake for me so far. It actually has nice bass when properly amped.

You definitely make the PS1000 sound appealing.

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eurobeat

So many different headphones >(.  Wish I could try them all out .


----------



## rfan8312

Do they have something in Europe like we have here in US called thecableco.com?

The organization is called The Cable Company and they allow two weeks rental of all high end headphone models and amps and cables for a cost of 5% of the actual retail value of the item.

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph69

rfan8312 said:


> The organization is called The Cable Company and they allow two weeks rental of all high end headphone models and amps and cables for a cost of 5% of the actual retail value of the item.


 
 + shipping costs and if you purchase the item from them they apply the loaner fee towards your purchase, if not you have a credit with them if you want to make a purchase in the future.
 I have a PS1Ke out on loan from them right now.


----------



## Eurobeat

Oh yeah!!  I forgot about the cable co...

 They have the 325e's.  I'm going to see if I could borrow a pair and see how that goes.  It seems like they charge your card and you pay for shipping, and then oyu have to contact them again to get a prepaid shipping label???

 If people think that grado is worth trying out, for my preferences, then I might just rent it .


 I gotta make sure the amp/dac I pick will work well with it.. tho.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Well it's always go like this (at least for me and a few of my friends): you try them out and if they're great, you're desperate to own them (if they're out of your reach right now) or you think it wouldn't hurt to buy this one (if they're lower range than your current cans). Then after a while perhaps you still feel "wow" but the wow just diminishes. Then you set out to sell and buy something else, perhaps even something much cheaper and yet still feel amazed. 
 Then you might set out to buy back the cans that you sold. In my case, it's the 325. I'm obsessed with this particular Grado line, it seems.
 All this may sound strange but I think it actually make sense. We would be more happy to buy experiences rather than stuffs. Which explains why I owned the RS1i but still feeling very happy with my chromies 325is.


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 haha. I was thinking the same thing when I was posting the picture
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


rfan8312 said:


> It's amazing to be talking to people who are further up the Grado path, where I look forward to going.
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> ...


 
 of course! lots of the "cool kids" with their higher end Grados also have the SR series and still enjoy them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


stacker45 said:


> bpcans said:
> 
> 
> > joseph, if you were leaving home for a month long cruise which one pair of Grado hp's would you take?
> ...


 
  
 I'd take the GH-1/L (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) also.  I bought it to be my everyday can.  Or maybe my tralucent 1+2 iems, they sound very similar to the GH-1. I've had a couple times were I forgot which one I was wearing and thought it was the other!


----------



## joseph69

eurobeat said:


> I'm going to see if I could borrow a pair and see how that goes.  It seems like they charge your card and you pay for shipping, and then oyu have to contact them again to get a prepaid shipping label???


 
 The pre- paid shipping label comes in the box when the HP's arrive.


----------



## jaywillin

rfan8312 said:


> It's amazing to be talking to people who are further up the Grado path, where I look forward to going.
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> ...


 
 i have done exactly that, i've had everything grado except the rs2, and the 125, and while i love the upper end models, and they certainly improve on the sound as you go up, i've come to realize that i like being able to move a lot of gear in and out of my line up, and i just can't do that with the more expensive models. right now i have only the ms2i , and it scratches my grao itch 
  


eurobeat said:


> Someone recommended a 325e to me, but I'm not sure if it's what I want.  I heard there is a lot of treble and it can be "harsh."
> 
> I Someone also mentioned this company "Alessandro" that apparently collabs with Grado in order to produce less harsh/warmer headphones.
> 
> ...


 
  i did find the 325i could be a tad harsh at times, but the 325e is another story, i love it, just a great all around grado
 i've owned the 325e,225e, and gs1000e, all have awesome treble, plenty of air, detail, but at the same time, no harshness IMO.
 as for the alessandro's, i've had the ms1i, and the ms2i(twice now) i find the ms2i to be  "toned down" or more neutral than the 325i.
 i've not heard any of the "e" alessandro's.
  


wormsdriver said:


> haha. I was thinking the same thing when I was posting the picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 i like to think i'm one of the "cool kids"


----------



## fleasbaby

rfan8312 said:


> It's amazing to be talking to people who are further up the Grado path, where I look forward to going.
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have gone up to the RS1e, and keep going back to the SR60 (non-i, non-e). I have a pair of vintage ones with pink drivers. I also have a pair of Magnum V4 I got recently that might...just might...change this. They need new cups and a new cable. I also have a pair of SR125 with pink drivers on their way (should be here Friday). The search continues ...


----------



## GreenBow

jaywillin said:


> i've owned the 325e,225e,


 
 Could you please describe a comparison of the 325e and the 225e?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

greenbow said:


> Could you please describe a comparison of the 325e and the 225e?


 
 325e will be brighter but a bit more detailed than the 225e, while the 225e will have sort of "center-of-the-Grado-road" brightness, i.e., be about like the RS1i in brightness.   A headphone in the -e series is less bright than its -i counterpart.  Hence, the 325e is about the same brightness as the 225i, which is brighter than the 225e.


----------



## jaywillin

greenbow said:


> Could you please describe a comparison of the 325e and the 225e?


 
 well, it's been a little while , the 325 has more bass if i remember correctly, the treble about the same honestly (to me)
 i do believe that the 225e is a much better value, it sounds pretty close to the 325, the 325 has a bit more soundstage
  
 if i was watching $$, the 225e offers a WHOLE LOT for the price


----------



## nabwong

Grado HF2 with Brainwavz Red Velour. Using an Earzonk S cushion as an "adapter". First impression, sounds more even throughout the range. Tamed the highs. Opened soundstage. I'm really really pleasantly surprised. I used to find them super fatiguing. Not anymore. More impressions later. Oh yeah, this is the most comfortable grados I've ever had in my life now.


----------



## GreenBow

ruthieandjohn said:


> 325e will be brighter but a bit more detailed than the 225e, while the 225e will have sort of "center-of-the-Grado-road" brightness, i.e., be about like the RS1i in brightness.   A headphone in the -e series is less bright than its -i counterpart.  Hence, the 325e is about the same brightness as the 225i, which is brighter than the 225e.


 
  


jaywillin said:


> well, it's been a little while , the 325 has more bass if i remember correctly, the treble about the same honestly (to me)
> i do believe that the 225e is a much better value, it sounds pretty close to the 325, the 325 has a bit more soundstage
> 
> if i was watching $$, the 225e offers a WHOLE LOT for the price


 
  
 Thank you folks. I had a panic there because I was drifting to music and had the thought I forgot to say please. Anyway I got up and checked my question in 27894.
  
 (Any more opinions on this are welcome, thank you.)


----------



## XLR8

nabwong said:


> Grado HF2 with Brainwavz Red Velour. Using an Earzonk S cushion as an "adapter". First impression, sounds more even throughout the range. Tamed the highs. Opened soundstage. I'm really really pleasantly surprised. I used to find them super fatiguing. Not anymore. More impressions later. Oh yeah, this is the most comfortable grados I've ever had in my life now.




Very nice. 
Place a button on outside grill and shock yourself with the new sound


----------



## nabwong

xlr8 said:


> Very nice.
> Place a button on outside grill and shock yourself with the new sound




what kind of button?


----------



## XLR8

nabwong said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice.
> ...




I am using a plastic sr80 but go with wood about the size of a quarter / dime coin and use blu tak to make it stick.


----------



## Audiomania2

Any one using sound devices hx-3 amp for grado?
I hope more people try this combo.
CRAZY dynamic! Perfect for rock and jazz.
I prefer hx-3 to ra1, little dot or Asgard.


----------



## AngryAudiophile

I would like to recable my Grado PS500.  The original version.  Are there any guides here that show how to safely and properly open the PS500?


----------



## wormsdriver

angryaudiophile said:


> I would like to recable my Grado PS500.  The original version.  Are there any guides here that show how to safely and properly open the PS500?


 
 I've never seen a guide or "how to" safely do this. I remember seeing something for the Rs1... I found it, you might get some pointers out of these: 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/547127/update-5-7-project-log-disassembling-the-grado-rs1-modding-and-thunderpants-mod-with-pics
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/179338/how-to-disassemble-grado-rs-1/15#post_2136466
  
 Like I said, nothing safely or properly, just some brave folks doing their thing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 You could always email Grado and have them do it for you, I'm not 100% sure they will, but I think I read somewhere that they will (for a fee of course).
  
 Moon Audio might also do it for you and they have plenty of experience on Grado woodies.
  
  
 If you decide to go for it and DIY, then just take your time and BE CAREFUL!


----------



## one1speed

angryaudiophile said:


> I would like to recable my Grado PS500.  The original version.  Are there any guides here that show how to safely and properly open the PS500?


 
  
 In addition to what's above, check out the 'Post Your Grado Mods' thread. There are a few people there that do a lot of this sort of thing and can probably help guide you. There may even be someone willing to do it for you, good group over there.


----------



## fleasbaby

angryaudiophile said:


> I would like to recable my Grado PS500.  The original version.  Are there any guides here that show how to safely and properly open the PS500?




I would strongly suggest talking to Grado and having them do it. One of the drivers in that first link dies in the end if I remember correctly, and I recently was talking with another head-fier who tried to do this and managed to kill a driver In his vintage buttoned RS1. 

I suspect that the way Grado hot glues the drivers in almost guarantees you destroy the voice coil when you pull the drivers out...

They don't usually charge extortionate prices (cheaper than Moon Audio I am sure) for the service and generally have quick turnaround times.


----------



## stacker45

fleasbaby said:


> I have gone up to the RS1e, and keep going back to the SR60 (non-i, non-e). I have a pair of vintage ones with pink drivers. I also have a pair of Magnum V4 I got recently that might...just might...change this. They need new cups and a new cable. I also have a pair of SR125 with pink drivers on their way (should be here Friday). The search continues ...


 
  
 Hmmm!, I'm a bit confused, how was it possible for you to have ''gone up'' to the RS1e, when they're at the bottom of all Grados? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I was just kidding, of course, however, I still would like to apologize to all of the RS1e owners out there, and I would also say to the both of you, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  not to hesitate to get me back, if you ever get a chance to get me back.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Hmmm!, I'm a bit confused, how was it possible for you to have ''gone up'' to the RS1e, when they're at the bottom of all Grados?


 
 Sorry @fleasbaby, but I LMAO when I read this reply.


----------



## fleasbaby

stacker45 said:


> Hmmm!, I'm a bit confused, how was it possible for you to have ''gone up'' to the RS1e, when they're at the bottom of all Grados?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Bahahahahaha....okay, I was going to try not to descend into mocking the RS1e, but I am going to lay this out there: after trying to listen to it, and after all the modding I have done (I turn my own cups on a lathe in my workshop and have done a fair spread of stuff, from stock RS1 knock-offs to personal designs), I honestly felt that the premium price being paid for the RS1e was going towards the status of owning an established "classic" model in a respectable brand, the nice leather headband, the smart metal gimbals and an unnecessarily hefty cable.
  
 It was dead-sexy, I loved the look and feel, but the sound left me, for want of a less crass metaphor, limp in the trouser regions. Next up, I need to hear a pair of RS1 and a pair of RS1e...


----------



## fleasbaby

joseph69 said:


> Sorry @fleasbaby, but I LMAO when I read this reply.


 
  
 LMAO...no, I agree with Stacker45...the RS1e deserve a few potshots...


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Sorry @fleasbaby, but I LMAO when I read this reply.


 
  


fleasbaby said:


> LMAO...no, I agree with Stacker45...the RS1e deserve a few potshots...


 
  


fleasbaby said:


> Bahahahahaha....okay, I was going to try not to descend into mocking the RS1e, but I am going to lay this out there: after trying to listen to it, and after all the modding I have done (I turn my own cups on a lathe in my workshop and have done a fair spread of stuff, from stock RS1 knock-offs to personal designs), I honestly felt that the premium price being paid for the RS1e was going towards the status of owning an established "classic" model in a respectable brand, the nice leather headband, the smart metal gimbals and an unnecessarily hefty cable.
> 
> It was dead-sexy, I loved the look and feel, but the sound left me, for want of a less crass metaphor, limp in the trouser regions. Next up, I need to hear a pair of RS1 and a pair of RS1e...


 
  
 I'm glad that you liked it. I prefer the more subtle kind of humour, so I laughed even more while I was writing the second phrase, in wich I basically say that there are only two RS1e owners out there.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm always affraid that I'm going to hurt someone's feelings, when I do these types of jokes.


----------



## GreenBow

I was having a sneaky look at Grado on ebay, haha. I found a pair that are masquerading Frankensteins or a pair of PS1000 with red drivers selling as PS1000e.
  
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GRADO-PS1000e-PROFESSIONAL-SERIES-UNBAGED-E-SERIES-OPEN-BOX-BARGAIN-/262038825912


----------



## fleasbaby

stacker45 said:


> I'm glad that you liked it. I prefer the more subtle kind of humour, so I laughed even more while I was writing the second phrase, in wich I basically say that there are only two RS1e owners out there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The world would be a dark, dark place if no one could have a laugh at their own expense. I laughed at myself a lot when I realized what was going on with the RS1e


----------



## stacker45

fleasbaby said:


> The world would be a dark, dark place if no one could have a laugh at their own expense. I laughed at myself a lot when I realized what was going on with the RS1e


 
  
 Good man, I laugh at myself all the time here. It's nice to have some fun, but if someone has asked a question, I will also make sure to give him an answer, and if I don't know the answer, I will make one up.


----------



## pigmode

fleasbaby said:


> angryaudiophile said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to recable my Grado PS500.  The original version.  Are there any guides here that show how to safely and properly open the PS500?
> ...


 
  
  
 So there is no one out there who is reliable, and provides the service of a cable switch-a-roo on Grado?


----------



## Eurobeat

pigmode said:


> So there is no one out there who is reliable, and provides the service of a cable switch-a-roo on Grado?


 


 Contact Grado themselves?

 Since they are a small family outlet, I would assume they would be more willing to be helpful to demands of their fans.

 They might not want to do a repair on your current set (for whatever reason), but they might do a"custom" build.  I'm pretty sure I saw something about "Customizing" on their site.


----------



## fleasbaby

pigmode said:


> So there is no one out there who is reliable, and provides the service of a cable switch-a-roo on Grado?




On the Grados with wooden cups or sleeves? I haven't seen many options. From what I can tell Grado is the cheapest and best option, but I could be missing some folks...I am sure Moon Audio, or Larry from Headphile would do an awesome job, but they are likely to be more expensive than Grado...some other folks on the thread might know more than me .


----------



## joseph69

greenbow said:


> I was having a sneaky look at Grado on ebay, haha. I found a pair that are masquerading Frankensteins or a pair of PS1000 with red drivers selling as PS1000e.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GRADO-PS1000e-PROFESSIONAL-SERIES-UNBAGED-E-SERIES-OPEN-BOX-BARGAIN-/262038825912


 
 Good eye!
 This seller also has 100% feedback…interesting.
  


pigmode said:


> So there is no one out there who is reliable, and provides the service of a cable switch-a-roo on Grado?


 
 As @fleasbaby stated, I've hear Mood Audio was reputable for re-cabling also.


----------



## GreenBow

joseph69 said:


> Good eye!
> This seller also has 100% feedback…interesting.


 
  
 Yeah, I e-mailed the seller and asked if the box and headphone serial numbers were different. The seller replied that they are, so I guess they are PS1000 red drivers in a PS1000e box. Same headphones though I believe.
  
 I mean I presume the drivers are PS1000e drivers with the e-enhancements. It could be argued discrepancy as to whether the wood in the cups were treated with, PS1000 or PS1000e curing.


----------



## joseph69

greenbow said:


> Yeah, I e-mailed the seller and asked if the box and headphone serial numbers were different. The seller replied that they are, so I guess they are PS1000 red drivers in a PS1000e box. Same headphones though I believe.
> I mean I presume the drivers are PS1000e drivers with the e-enhancements. It could be argued discrepancy as to whether the wood in the cups were treated with, PS1000 or PS1000e curing.


 
 This would still leave me a bit skeptical.


----------



## GreenBow

Yeah it does make you wonder how a situation of different serial numbers happens. I came across it before. I thought it was likely a case that someone owned the i-version with e-drivers. Then with deceitful intention bought a pair of e-headphones from somewhere like Amazon that have an excellent return policy. Thus returning the i-version with red-drivers. Amazon would be hard pushed to notice the incorrect return.
  
 However that would be almost pointless. I bought the 225i which turned out to be 225i with red drivers. I wouldn't go through that charade just to scam an e-badge on my headphones. Not since I bought an i-badge in the first place.
  
 You do have to wonder how they got serial numbers mixed. I agree it does make me wary. It also leaves me slightly tempted though at this price.
  
 However there would be two issues that hold me back. Firstly, do they have protruding drivers like we have seen in the Head-Fi forums. No thank you to scruffy construction. I was going to ask the seller if he could take another photo. One exactly the same as his last photo, but without pads. 
  
 Secondly I am unsure about the PS1000e. I have seen mixed responses in pro reviews, and not enough information in forums. I saw the link that I think kayandjohn posted recently where people were discussing the PS1000 vs PS1000e. However at that time I was not looking at buying either. Only this price gave me a only a slight inclination, but it's a big financial risk being ebay. I mainly put them up hoping as you did someone might discuss opinion, or someone else might want them.


----------



## jaywillin

something to get a saturday morning going


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> rfan8312 said:
> 
> 
> > It's amazing to be talking to people who are further up the Grado path, where I look forward to going.
> ...


absolutely Jay! I think you and whirlwind are the coolest kids on here!

Seriously though, in my opinion I think this thread is what it is and flows like it does, for the last couple of years, because of you two guys in particular. You've kept the thread going and set the tone imo. 

Cheers!


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> absolutely Jay! I think you and whirlwind are the coolest kids on here!
> 
> Seriously though, in my opinion I think this thread is what it is and flows like it does, for the last couple of years, because of you two guys in particular. You've kept the thread going and set the tone imo.
> 
> Cheers!


 
 well thanks man, kind words indeed  it's all about the music and having fun to me, and i think we do a good job here with both in the land of grado  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 cheers back at ya  !!


----------



## joseph69

greenbow said:


> Yeah it does make you wonder how a situation of different serial numbers happens. I came across it before. I thought it was likely a case that someone owned the i-version with e-drivers. Then with deceitful intention bought a pair of e-headphones from somewhere like Amazon that have an excellent return policy. Thus returning the i-version with red-drivers. Amazon would be hard pushed to notice the incorrect return.
> However that would be almost pointless. I bought the 225i which turned out to be 225i with red drivers. I wouldn't go through that charade just to scam an e-badge on my headphones. Not since I bought an i-badge in the first place.
> You do have to wonder how they got serial numbers mixed. I agree it does make me wary. It also leaves me slightly tempted though at this price.
> However there would be two issues that hold me back. Firstly, do they have protruding drivers like we have seen in the Head-Fi forums. No thank you to scruffy construction. I was going to ask the seller if he could take another photo. One exactly the same as his last photo, but without pads.
> Secondly I am unsure about the PS1000e. I have seen mixed responses in pro reviews, and not enough information in forums. I saw the link that I think kayandjohn posted recently where people were discussing the PS1000 vs PS1000e. However at that time I was not looking at buying either. Only this price gave me a only a slight inclination, but it's a big financial risk being ebay. I mainly put them up hoping as you did someone might discuss opinion, or someone else might want them.


 
 I agree 100% with your post.
 As you may know, I currently have a loaner PS1Ke to compare with my PS1K and although I do like the (e) for percussion instruments I believe I prefer my PS1K for it mid-bass which gives the music more of an overall warmth/full body.
 In about 1-month I have a few different HP's/amp coming my way to try something different than what I currently own…so depending on how it goes (of course) I *may* be parting with my PS1K.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I agree 100% with your post.
> As you may know, I currently have a loaner PS1Ke to compare with my PS1K and although I do like the (e) for percussion instruments I believe I prefer my PS1K for it mid-bass which gives the music more of an overall warmth/full body.
> In about 1-month I have a* few different HP's/amp coming my way* to try something different than what I currently own…so depending on how it goes (of course) I *may* be parting with my PS1K.


 
 if you mentioned what you have coming, i missed it, so, what's on the horizon joseph ?


----------



## joseph69

Quote:


jaywillin said:


> if you mentioned what you have coming, i missed it, so, what's on the horizon joseph?


 
  
You didn't miss anything, I didn't mention it because I've been thinking this through for a while now, but…I'm waiting for the GS-Xmk2 which I placed an order for the this morning. I want to explore something other than Grado/my equipment and hear what the differences will be, even though I have done this in the past with other HP's/amps and have been unsuccessful. So I have the HE-1000/HD-800 (balanced) coming from The Cable Company (thanks to you) in mid-October which is around the time I should receive the mk2. I really want something other than Grado being I have 5 pairs. I know I had the HD-800 two times before but its supposed to be a totally different experience balanced with the mk2. As far as the HE-1000/mk2 goes this combo is supposed to be phenomenal (but not until I hear it) not that my Grados aren't in any way/shape/form but I still just want to hear/own something totally different, and I mean the whole nine yards different being I never have so...
 I know these are others opinions/preferences/tastes and I may not like them being sound is so subjective, but I really want to try a totally different system for myself and hear what it does for me...plus the colder weather is coming soon and I'll be a bit bored being inside most of the time, and this is when I get the itch to start hearing other HP's/equipment. So I'll hear/see what happens.


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > rfan8312 said:
> ...


 
 Oh worms, you are just too nice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It is a great thread, you can talk Grados, other gear,music.......great people.
  


joseph69 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> jaywillin said:
> ...


 
 Very, very nice Joseph.....great choice on the gear...can't wait to hear your impressions.
  
 Even if you do not like or prefer it, it can still be part of your journey


----------



## ruthieandjohn

> Originally Posted by *joseph69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You didn't miss anything, I... I really want something other than Grado being I have 5 pairs. ...


 
 5 pairs?  *FIVE PAIRS?????*  What is wrong with you?  Why so few?
  
 (signed)
 19 pairs


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


>


 
 you know i started with just grado's, and now i have discovered that variety is good, plus it's just plain fun trying new pieces


----------



## Audio Addict

I don't believe it but Grado SR-80e is on Massdrop:
  
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/grado-prestige-series-sr80e-headphone?referer=WTE7PU&mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Audiophile%20A%20Product%20Announcement%202015-09-12&utm_term=Community%20-%20Audiophile%20-%20MAU%20%28Active%29


----------



## rfan8312

I, for one, think it was very brave of Joseph to admit how many pairs of Grados he owns.

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Very, very nice Joseph.....great choice on the gear...can't wait to hear your impressions.
> *Even if you do not like or prefer it, it can still be part of your journey
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you vey much!
 I'm a nervous wreck…I hope this meets my expectations.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


ruthieandjohn said:


> 5 pairs?  *FIVE PAIRS?????*  What is wrong with you?  Why so few?
> (signed)
> 19 pairs


 
 LMAO!!!
 I'm sorry John I didn't realize what I was saying/doing…I'll just buy another pair of Grados.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


jaywillin said:


> you know i started with just grado's, and now i have discovered that variety is good, plus it's just plain fun trying new pieces


 
 Definitely agree that its part of the fun, and theres nothing like trying other brands out. 
 But like I said, I've done this in the past and always enjoyed my Grados more than any other HP, so this is why I'm going the whole nine yards (at least it is for me that is.)




  


rfan8312 said:


> I, for one, think it was very brave of Joseph to admit how many pairs of Grados he owns.


 
 Thank you very much.
 I think 5 is way more than enough.


----------



## Compassionator

audio addict said:


> I don't believe it but Grado SR-80e is on Massdrop:
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/grado-prestige-series-sr80e-headphone?referer=WTE7PU&mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Audiophile%20A%20Product%20Announcement%202015-09-12&utm_term=Community%20-%20Audiophile%20-%20MAU%20%28Active%29


 

 I suppose this begs the question of whether we will see authorized/long-time dealers of Grado being allowed to discount other Grado headphones.


----------



## stacker45

greenbow said:


> Yeah, I e-mailed the seller and asked if the box and headphone serial numbers were different. The seller replied that they are, so I guess they are PS1000 red drivers in a PS1000e box. Same headphones though I believe.
> 
> I mean I presume the drivers are PS1000e drivers with the e-enhancements. It could be argued discrepancy as to whether the wood in the cups were treated with, PS1000 or PS1000e curing.


 
  
 It's hard to blame a seller, when the company that makes the product, is  producing all sorts of ''Frankensteins''. Thanks for all the confusion, Grado! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





joseph69 said:


> I agree 100% with your post.
> As you may know, I currently have a loaner PS1Ke to compare with my PS1K and although I do like the (e) for percussion instruments I believe I prefer my PS1K for it mid-bass which gives the music more of an overall warmth/full body.
> In about 1-month I have a few different HP's/amp coming my way to try something different than what I currently own…so depending on how it goes (of course) I *may* be parting with my PS1K.


 
  
 I always give credit where it's due, well, this time the credit goes to...drum roll please!....moi!. Joseph might remember a while back when I said that it would become VERY confusing once those Frankensteins would hit the used market.
  
 Suppose that, a few months ago, after hearing my PS1k, a friend of mine would've ordered a pair for himself, and he'd recieved a pair of PS1k, with the red drivers. He would've probably been confused and disapointed, and rightfully so, may I add!


----------



## Eurobeat

so what are these "Frankensteins?"  Just random trial pairs that were made/lowered in price for testers or some shizz???

 Thanks.

 Each time I hear that term, I think of 1 ear cup 1 color, and the other ear cup another color .


----------



## stacker45

For those who might be interrested.
  
 My first gen GS1000 are going on sale next week on Flea-bay, They were bought new and come in the original box, with the extension, and 1/8'' adapter. If anybody is interested, just PM me.


----------



## whirlwind

whirlwind said:


> Very, very nice Joseph.....great choice on the gear...can't wait to hear your impressions.
> *Even if you do not like or prefer it, it can still be part of your journey
> 
> 
> ...





 Thank you very much!
 I'm a nervous wreck…I hope this meets my expectations.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 As far as the amp goes.....I'm guessing you are going to be pretty darn happy


----------



## stacker45

eurobeat said:


> so what are these "Frankensteins?"  Just random trial pairs that were made/lowered in price for testers or some shizz???
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Each time I hear that term, I think of 1 ear cup 1 color, and the other ear cup another color .


 
  
 Grado has/is? producing headphones that have parts that come from other models.
  
 Here are some exemples, RS1i that have the red e series drivers. GS1000 with a 1/8'' connector, instead of the 1/4'', etc...                                                                                                   
  
 Because there were so many of them, I thought that it would be good if we could have an accurate, and easy way to descrive them, without having to explain the particulars. I figured that ''Frankenstein'' was an accurate word that the Troopers (Grado fans) could use to describe them.


----------



## pigmode

joseph69 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> jaywillin said:
> ...


 
  
  
 Whoa, good going on the Headamp order! Can't wait till you get it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Don't get me wrong I'm very well enjoying my Grado RS-2i in its own right, and  in time could even try to upgrade it to an RS-1. I did in fact build this system up as Grado specific, and all in appreciation of what I liked in the Grado RS line. Underlying all this however, is an effort to try to avoid spending the cash for a system I think is worthy of the HD800.
  
 Now my system as it exits today will drive the HD800 very well--I know this. Imho its a pretty good system, with improved versions of the amp/DAC that I've already owned before with the HD800. Upgrading it to the Millet Arete/Volcano and Neko D100 MKII DAC definitely took everything up a notch. I was looking into moving up to the next step, when I got rid of everything for a couple of years, and here I am now possibly running a few steps behind you. 
  
 I'm not ready yet to pull the trigger but if I do it will be in steps. First would be the source as I definitely fit in with the "source first" line of thought. The Ressonesence Invicta or Metrum Hex are likely candidates, and they would fit in very well with my current Grado system should I decide to end it right there. 
  
 For an amplifier a logical choice would be the GS-X MKII, but only if I couldn't find a Millet Apex Pinnacle or 307A.
  
 I really like the aesthetics of the custom all black HD800.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rfan8312 said:


> I, for one, think it was very brave of Joseph to admit how many pairs of Grados he owns.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## wormsdriver

Woo hoo! Good lawd, will you look at that! 

John, you have to send the first picture to the Grado Facebook page. Love the first picture. Good thinking on setting them up this way, gets the cable out of the way.


----------



## rfan8312

Wow. The Altar of Grado there. Glad to see that.

Joseph, have you considered the Teton amp? I've heard its unbeatable with the HD800.

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## rovopio

Can I ask where do you get the dark brown ps1000 leather John? That looks nice!
  
 The photos are just great.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I always give credit where it's due, well, this time the credit goes to...drum roll please!....moi!. Joseph might remember a while back when I said that it would become VERY confusing once those Frankensteins would hit the used market.


 
 I sure do remember when you said this.
   
 Quote:


whirlwind said:


> As far as the amp goes.....I'm guessing you are going to be pretty darn happy


 
 I'm definitely set on the amp, but its the HE-1000 I hope i really like. I had the 400i and although it was nice sounding, I preferred my 325is, but the HE-1000 should be in a different league of course.
  


pigmode said:


> Whoa, good going on the Headamp order! Can't wait till you get it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you very much.
 I also LOVE all of my Grados/current set-ups to say the least.
 I'm just going for something totally different this time. Besides the HD-800 I'm mainly looking forward to the HE-1000.
 From the research I've done the HD-800/mk2 (balanced) is very well liked and the HE-1000/mk2 is to die for. I'm also going to need a balanced source, so that is my next thing to research/purchase. 
  


ruthieandjohn said:


>


 
 Is this the new Grado Labs outdoor warehouse???
 Very, very nice John!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






>





  
  


rfan8312 said:


> Joseph, have you considered the Teton amp? I've heard its unbeatable with the HD800.


 
 No I haven't, but I did read/see some reviews where it was spoken highly of. I'm dead set on the GS-Xmk2.
 Also I'm going to be hearing the HE-1000 not only the HD-800.


----------



## rfan8312

Awesome. Its interesting to see someone with, at least partially, a "grado-background" so to speak, selecting/choosing other kinds of sounds.

Whatever your impressions are of these new systems you have coming in, I will be all ears. Will be interesting to know if something from those upper echelons will be good enough to compete with your Grados.

Did you say you also have something from STAX coming in?


----------



## joseph69

rfan8312 said:


> Awesome. Its interesting to see someone with, at least partially, a "grado-background" so to speak, selecting/choosing other kinds of sounds.
> 
> Whatever your impressions are of these new systems you have coming in, I will be all ears. *Will be interesting to know if something from those upper echelons will be good enough to compete with your Grados.*
> 
> Did you say you also have something from STAX coming in?


 
 I've tried this in the past, but nothing I've heard moved me like my Grados. Thats why this time I'm going a totally different system…we'll hear/see what happens.
 I'm waiting for the HiFiMAN HE1000/Sennheiser HD-800 w/balanced and SE cables so I could hear their differences either way. I'll keep you posted, but I'm not receiving anything until around mid-October.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> I've tried this in the past, but nothing I've heard moved me like my Grados. Thats why this time I'm going a totally different system…we'll hear/see what happens.
> I'm waiting for the HiFiMAN HE1000/Sennheiser HD-800 w/balanced and SE cables so I could hear their differences either way. I'll keep you posted, but I'm not receiving anything until around mid-October.


 
 Gee... I got BOTH the HiFiMAN HE1000 and the Sennheiser HD 800 with balanced and SE cables, and I even have the HiFiMAN-recommended amp (EF-6) and the Sennheiser-recommended amp (HDVD 800) for their respective headphones.  
  
 I still listen to my Grados the most...


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Gee... I got BOTH the HiFiMAN HE1000 and the Sennheiser HD 800 with balanced and SE cables, and I even have the HiFiMAN-recommended amp (EF-6) and the Sennheiser-recommended amp (HDVD 800) for their respective headphones.
> I still listen to my Grados the most...


 
 I didn't realize you had both the HP's I'm going to try…in short would you mind giving a brief description of the sound-signature of the HE-1000 and why you listen to you Grados more? Also do you have a balanced source?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Yep... sure do!  I have balanced amps and balanced cable, but not balanced source... I use the FiiO X3 or iPod playing lossless files (or a CD player).
  
 The HE-1000 blew me away with two things the Grados are light on... bass and sound stage.  But good as that is, it is the transparency, the "you are there," and the panache of the Grados that keeps me coming back to them.  Make no mistake, I love the HE-1000 - I got it because I was specifically looking for a headphone with strengths to complement the Grado weaknesses (again, bass and sound stage).  I had bought and sold HiFiMAN HE-500s twice and was about to buy a third one, as it too is strong in these areas.  But then the HE1000 came out and I applied for being a beta reviewer, got accepted, and found it significantly better than the HE-500.
  
*Here* is my review of the HE-1000 that compares it to the Grado PS1000, the Sennheiser HD800, and uses it with 5 different amps (but not your cherished GD MK-II that is being built!).
  
 Here is the chart comparing 10 acoustic features for the HE1000, HD800, and PS1000.  A high score (3) means best. This is after 130 hours of burn in... the link above has a similar comparison before burn in and compares the five amps on the HE1000.


----------



## wormsdriver

wow Joeseph, that sounds great brother. The Gs-1's big brother should (by all accounts) be a killer amp!
  
 Great that you'll be taking these two TOTL headphones for a spin in more than worthy gear you should have by then (not that what you have now is chop liver! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
  
 I had also been trying out other cans to complement my Grados. To be fair, I also tried to accommodate  by getting a proper amp that faired (fared?) well with a given headphone since my setup is geared towards Grados. All that that made me do is miss my Grados even more!
  
 I, like John, appreciate and rank transparency very high on sonic features that I like/crave/desire (you get the picture) and maybe that's what I like about Grados so much, well one thing about them that I like about 'em anyways.
  
 ...Anyhow, let me quit while I'm ahead. I'm listening to music and it's distracting me and I've lost my train of thought!


----------



## wormsdriver

HUGO > MAD Ear+ HD > PS1000


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


>


 
  
 "hello, my name is john, and i'm a gradoholic"


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> "hello, my name is john, and i'm a gradoholic"


 
 Yeah... I had that same confession a couple of weeks ago when I purchased my original SR325.
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> (John):  My name is John, and I am a Gradoholic!
> 
> (Others):  Hello, John!
> 
> ...





 but fast forward from two weeks ago to today, and we find again I purchased another Grado only about 10 hours ago (the SR80e... great deal for a new one at buysonic, and the SR80 in my collection that I photographed is just that... an SR80 - neither -i nor -e).
  
 So that will round me out to 20 when it arrives in a few days!
  
 Did you recognize your SR325e in the collection?  Did it tug at your heart strings?  I really like it!


----------



## jaywillin

getting this sunday morning off right.....


----------



## wormsdriver

I bought a Bushmills very recently
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, should get it soon ...I HOPE!


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> Yeah... I had that same confession a couple of weeks ago when I purchased my original SR325.
> 
> but fast forward from two weeks ago to today, and we find again I purchased another Grado only about 10 hours ago (the SR80e... great deal for a new one at buysonic, and the SR80 in my collection that I photographed is just that... an SR80 - neither -i nor -e).
> 
> ...


 
  
 yeah, just a little bit...........


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> yeah, just a little bit...........


 
 The SR325e came from @jaywillin, the SR80 came from @wormsdriver , the PS1000 came from @LCfiner , the SR325 of two weeks ago came from @priyo , the SR125 came from @Soundsgoodtome ,  etc., etc.  
  
 Not MY fault I have all these... it is the fault of the OTHER members of head-fi.org!


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> The SR325e came from @jaywillin, the SR80 came from @wormsdriver , the PS1000 came from @LCfiner , the SR325 of two weeks ago came from @priyo , the SR125 came from @Soundsgoodtome ,  etc., etc.
> 
> Not MY fault I have all these... it is the fault of the OTHER members of head-fi.org!


 
 a symptom of addiction, blaming others


----------



## HPiper

Anybody here using a Asgard 2 with their Grado's? If so how does it sound, the treble a bit harsh or is it nice and clear.


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
 True!


----------



## JoeDoe

hpiper said:


> Anybody here using a Asgard 2 with their Grado's? If so how does it sound, the treble a bit harsh or is it nice and clear.




I had the Asgard 1 for a while and it played very nicely. As a bit of a warm lilt to it, so it definitely synergize well, much like tube amps.

No this however, it gets very hot! Like uncomfortably hot.


----------



## joseph69

John, thanks for the link to your review on the HE-1000…I appreciate it!




   
 Quote:


wormsdriver said:


> wow Joeseph, that sounds great brother. The Gs-1's big brother should (by all accounts) be a killer amp!
> Great that you'll be taking these two TOTL headphones for a spin in more than worthy gear you should have by then (not that what you have now is chop liver!
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you, we'll see how things go, and hopefully I enjoy the new set-up.
 Like you, I always end up missing my Grados, even when I have a different HP I'm demoing on my head…this is what has me concerned.
  


wormsdriver said:


> I bought a Bushmills very recently
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Congratulations on the Bushmills, enjoy!


----------



## GreenBow

joseph69 said:


> I agree 100% with your post.
> As you may know, I currently have a loaner PS1Ke to compare with my PS1K and although I do like the (e) for percussion instruments I believe I prefer my PS1K for it mid-bass which gives the music more of an overall warmth/full body.
> In about 1-month I have a few different HP's/amp coming my way to try something different than what I currently own…so depending on how it goes (of course) I *may* be parting with my PS1K.


 
  
 I think you might regret letting your 1K go if you did, sometime later down the line. I mean unless you really love your GH-1 with g-cushion enough. I'm all for keeping an open mind to other headphones. However PS1K is said by some to practically be the holy grail.


----------



## joseph69

greenbow said:


> I think you might regret letting your 1K go if you did, sometime later down the line. I mean unless you really love your GH-1 with g-cushion enough. I'm all for keeping an open mind to other headphones. However 1K is almost said to be the holy grail.


 
 I though about this after I posted it, and your right, being I always go back to the PS1K, I'm in no rush what so ever to let anything go. Also, I do love the GH-1 as much as the PS1K…its just a different flavor, and IMO they are side by side in sound quality.


----------



## one1speed

Speaking of the GH-1, I received an email from headphone.com (I have no affiliation), and they have an open box GH-1 at a discount if anyone is thinking about that headphone. Sounds like this model is definitely worth checking out, if I only had the $$.


----------



## joseph69

one1speed said:


> Speaking of the GH-1, I received an email from headphone.com (I have no affiliation), and they have an open box GH-1 at a discount if anyone is thinking about that headphone. Sounds like this model is definitely worth checking out, if I only had the $$.


 
 Oh its definitely worth checking out/owning.


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> I bought a Bushmills very recently
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Congratz Worms, I hope you'll like them, as much as I do.


----------



## GreenBow

I was noodling about on the internet and found this review of the SR60. The guy that did this, is definitiely a Grado fan. http://www.trustedreviews.com/grado-sr60e-review


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Great, yet tempered, review. It almost got me to put on my SR60i headphones, but instead I went to my (original) SR325 headphones this time. I loved their sound so much wearing them through morning chores that I am still using them, though I am seated amongst my PS1000, HD800, and HE1000 headphones. 

Grados are simply amazing!


----------



## GreenBow

@kayandjohn Your recent photos were amazing. I think for me because it was nice to be able to see all the headphones in one picture. When going looking at the individual models on the internet, I end up flicking between many tabs.
  
 I like looking at them all. The RS2x because they are gorgeous. The PS500x shape charms me, because it looks so simple and perfect. Looking at the SR range engenders memories of listening with them.
  
 (I keep nearly buying the 325e myself. I made my own thread about which way to go from the 225e. http://www.head-fi.org/t/756013/grado-sr225e-owner-sr325e-vs-ps500e-vs-rs2e-which-way-to-upgrade I am not under any pressure though, as I am looking around also at desktop audio.)


----------



## BRCMRGN

ruthieandjohn said:


> 5 pairs?  *FIVE PAIRS?????*  What is wrong with you?  Why so few?
> 
> (signed)
> 19 pairs


 
 I have 8 and I don't even like Grado (just kidding).


----------



## Pirakaphile

Well, after I get the Yggdrasil, I'm not planning on getting any speakers until I get a suitable house, so I'll be focusing on music and headphones. What should I try out, RS1, RS2, or GS1000?


----------



## one1speed

pirakaphile said:


> Well, after I get the Yggdrasil, I'm not planning on getting any speakers until I get a suitable house, so I'll be focusing on music and headphones. What should I try out, RS1, RS2, or GS1000?


 
  
 Depends a bit on the sound you're after. The RS1e doesn't have great reviews thus far from most. The RS2e does, and there's the limited GH-1 that has been received very, very well thus far. There's also the PS500e, and the 325e. It seems the 325e, RS2e and PS500e are sort of the sweet spot in the line-up, though many say even the entry 60 and 80 are pretty amazing.
  
 Of those mentioned, I'd likely start with the GH-1, from everyone is saying. I've not heard the 325e, but has excellent reviews. I like the 500e, and have the RS2e as well.
  
 If you can swing the PS1000e, that's supposed to be stellar, and some are claiming the GH-1 is on the same level, though a different flavor. The PS500e is said to be very close to it's older sibling in signature, the 1000e.
  
 Best of luck.


----------



## Eurobeat

Hello all,

 I'm not sure if I posted this yet or not, but after being recommended the Grado 325e's, I just wanted to make sure for what I want, they would be the best pair to look at for the music/sound I like?

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/779971/need-help-finding-a-great-pair-of-headphones-please-details-inside

  
 Thanks all ))


----------



## S-O8

pirakaphile said:


> Well, after I get the Yggdrasil, I'm not planning on getting any speakers until I get a suitable house, so I'll be focusing on music and headphones. What should I try out, RS1, RS2, or GS1000?


 
 FWIW I got RS1e and loved them - forward and quite bright ... like sitting in the front row of a concert.  I got greedy and got GS1000e's ... they are less bright and with better base - and like sitting about 10 rows back.
  
 The GS1000's are better but they cost more.  The RS1e's are good in my book but very exact if that is what you want ... kind of typical Grado I guess.  I found they changed a lot after a good burn in. They were far easier to listen to but not as user friendly as the GS's.   I have heard PS1000e's and tbh I didn't notice a lot of difference to my GS1000e's.
  
 This all said I am new to this game but can only speak as I find ... having spent far too much in a short period on headphones


----------



## Pirakaphile

one1speed said:


> Depends a bit on the sound you're after. The RS1e doesn't have great reviews thus far from most. The RS2e does, and there's the limited GH-1 that has been received very, very well thus far. There's also the PS500e, and the 325e. It seems the 325e, RS2e and PS500e are sort of the sweet spot in the line-up, though many say even the entry 60 and 80 are pretty amazing.
> 
> Of those mentioned, I'd likely start with the GH-1, from everyone is saying. I've not heard the 325e, but has excellent reviews. I like the 500e, and have the RS2e as well.
> 
> ...


 
 I've got an SR80i but I was wanting something a little more, well, sexy.  I'll take a look at the GH-1 and see if anyone'll be selling theirs. I like to buy used when I can.


----------



## Pirakaphile

s-o8 said:


> FWIW I got RS1e and loved them - forward and quite bright ... like sitting in the front row of a concert.  I got greedy and got GS1000e's ... they are less bright and with better base - and like sitting about 10 rows back.
> 
> The GS1000's are better but they cost more.  The RS1e's are good in my book but very exact if that is what you want ... kind of typical Grado I guess.  I found they changed a lot after a good burn in. They were far easier to listen to but not as user friendly as the GS's.   I have heard PS1000e's and tbh I didn't notice a lot of difference to my GS1000e's.
> 
> This all said I am new to this game but can only speak as I find ... having spent far too much in a short period on headphones


 
 You'd say the GS1000 has got a pretty good soundstage? I'm just starting to look into reviews, but I'm getting good vibes from the GS1000 other than the price, and that's why I'm buying the 'i' version used.


----------



## rgs9200m

pirakaphile said:


> You'd say the GS1000 has got a pretty good soundstage? I'm just starting to look into reviews, but I'm getting good vibes from the GS1000 other than the price, and that's why I'm buying the 'i' version used.


 
 The e version sounds significantly better and more refined to me. Search the forum for various impressions.


----------



## stacker45

one1speed said:


> Depends a bit on the sound you're after. The RS1e doesn't have great reviews thus far from most. The RS2e does, and there's the limited GH-1 that has been received very, very well thus far. There's also the PS500e, and the 325e. It seems the 325e, RS2e and PS500e are sort of the sweet spot in the line-up, though many say even the entry 60 and 80 are pretty amazing.
> 
> Of those mentioned, I'd likely start with the GH-1, from everyone is saying. I've not heard the 325e, but has excellent reviews. I like the 500e, and have the RS2e as well.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm one of those who believe that the GH-1/G, can play in the same sandbox as the PS1000. I'd say that the GH-1/G
  gives me 90% of what the 1000 gives me.
  
 That being said, I still prefer the 1000's sound signature. As I've said before, I really think that Grado is on to something with this wood/alloy combination.
  
 When it comes to price vs performance, the GH-1 is definately the better buy.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

pirakaphile said:


> You'd say the GS1000 has got a pretty good soundstage? I'm just starting to look into reviews, but I'm getting good vibes from the GS1000 other than the price, and that's why I'm buying the 'i' version used.



I compared the GS1000i to the GS1000e and preferred the GS1000i. Details here.here


----------



## rgs9200m

I liked the GS1000i but it sounded "whitish" up top, while the e version is more rounded/silky/liquid up top but is not rolled off at all. I find this a major improvement. 
 The bass may be a bit more powerful in the i version, but it seems faster in the e, more integrated. I've had the original GS1000 since it was first introduced, moved on to the i when it came out, and then got the e.
 I have both the i and the e and feel much happier with the easygoing e. Also, the mids in the e are more palpable and more on a plane with the rest of the sonic picture.
 So I say all of this as a GS veteran.


----------



## stacker45

rgs9200m said:


> I liked the GS1000i but it sounded "whitish" up top, while the e version is more rounded/silky/liquid up top but is not rolled off at all. I find this a major improvement.
> The bass may be a bit more powerful in the i version, but it seems faster in the e, more integrated. I've had the original GS1000 since it was first introduced, moved on to the i when it came out, and then got the e.
> I have both the i and the e and feel much happier with the easygoing e. Also, the mids in the e are more palpable and more on a plane with the rest of the sonic picture.
> So I say all of this as a GS veteran.


 
  
 Just curious, is there one thing that you think that the i, does better than the e ?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

stacker45 said:


> I'm one of those who believe that the GH-1/G, can play in the same sandbox as the PS1000. I'd say that the GH-1/G
> gives me 90% of what the 1000 gives me.
> 
> That being said, I still prefer the 1000's sound signature. As I've said before, I really think that Grado is on to something with this wood/alloy combination.
> ...


 
 All of these things you guys said makes me think that the GH-1 is very similar to the PS500/PS500e. 
  
 THe PS500 actually plays very well with G Cushs too.


----------



## Eurobeat

Does anyone have an answer for my question on the last page? .


----------



## rgs9200m

stacker45 said:


> Just curious, is there one thing that you think that the i, does better than the e ?


 
 Physically, the i drivers were not as close to my ears, and sometimes I feel the e's drivers, but I got used to it and don't notice it anymore.
 Sonically, no, I really can't say there is anything better tonally or in soundstaging that I prefer in the i. I just find the i version somewhat hashy compared to the e, a bit tizzy, with vocal more dry and the whole presentation less liquid.
 Maybe, maybe, the i is more open, but since the GS sound, e-included, is nice and open anyway, more than other phones, It's not something I need.
 Nevertheless, I hold on the the i for some reason for all the good times I had with them... I use them for non-critical listening.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

eurobeat said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm not sure if I posted this yet or not, but after being recommended the Grado 325e's, I just wanted to make sure for what I want, they would be the best pair to look at for the music/sound I like?
> 
> ...


 
 Unless you're into Classical or anything that requires a huge soundstage, the 325e can not go wrong. Def the best sounding cans (to my ear) at $300.


----------



## S-O8

ruthieandjohn said:


> I compared the GS1000i to the GS1000e and preferred the GS1000i. Details here.here


 
 I had a quick read.  Interesting.  On one point - you mention the GS1000e base being 'tubby'.  I found that to begin with but they have got a lot better with use.  It is much more defined and controlled now.  Less recessed and 'tubby'.  I am quite liking it.  The highs are still a bit too high but it is getting there with use.   I probably have 75 hours on them.  The soundstage is wonderful and you really can believe you are 'there'.   The weight is also great.  I have a pair of Audeze EL-8's and whilst they are great they are heavy.


----------



## rfan8312

Oh wow. Did you just recently get the EL-8? Is it open or closed?


----------



## S-O8

rfan8312 said:


> Oh wow. Did you just recently get the EL-8? Is it open or closed?


 
 EL-8 is open.  Only recent ... I like it but it is heavy.  Grado's are all so light !  I run it from my amp but it will equally work easily from my MB Air and HA-2.   The open version leaks a lot (as I guess you would expect) and is quite bright though not unduly so.  I still need to get more hours on them.


----------



## joseph69

pirakaphile said:


> Well, after I get the Yggdrasil, I'm not planning on getting any speakers until I get a suitable house, so I'll be focusing on music and headphones. What should I try out, RS1, RS2, or GS1000?


 
 GH-1 with (G) cushions…or not depending on your preference.
  


eurobeat said:


> Does anyone have an answer for my question on the last page? .


 
 I told you then to buy the 325e…what are you waiting for, everyone is giving you the same answers/advice???


----------



## Pirakaphile

joseph69 said:


> GH-1 with (G) cushions…or not depending on your preference.
> 
> I told you then to buy the 325e…what are you waiting for, everyone is giving you the same answers/advice???



Hearing a lot about the GH1, but I've asked Grado about the G cushions on other cans and they didn't recommend it. Any reason for that?


----------



## one1speed

pirakaphile said:


> Hearing a lot about the GH1, but I've asked Grado about the G cushions on other cans and they didn't recommend it. Any reason for that?


 
  
 They just don't seem to work, from what everyone has posted. I like them on the PS500e, and it sounds like that and the GH-1 are the only models not designed for the G-cush that actually work with it. It seems that the balance is thrown off on the other models.
  
 If you have some experience with speaker design, it's likely that the driver is designed to work with a certain amount of pressure where the speaker / cushion rest against your head. Going with a G-cush makes a pretty dramatic change to that formula, increasing the volume area on the head-side of the driver. This is a bit of a guess, but it seems to negatively affect the balance of the drive units not designed for the G-cush.


----------



## joseph69

pirakaphile said:


> Hearing a lot about the GH1, but I've asked Grado about the G cushions on other cans and they didn't recommend it. Any reason for that?


 
 Its matter of preference regardless of what others opinions are. Besides, the GH-1 comes with (L) cushions anyway, so try them "stock" and then try them with the (G) cushions.
 They work excellent with the (G) cushions! Read the concensus around here of those who own the GH-1…some do prefer them "stock" but most agree by a significant margin they are excellent with the (G) cushions! 
  


one1speed said:


> They just don't seem to work, from what everyone has posted.


 
 Really?
 I mean no disrespect in any way…but have you read how many prefer the GH-1 with the (G) cushions, and also say Grado should have used them "stock" on the GH-1? I understand its a matter of preference, but what your stating is definitely not the consensus here…for sure .


----------



## DrawTheLine87

joseph69 said:


> Really?
> I mean no disrespect in any way…but have you read how many prefer the GH-1 with the (G) cushions, and also say Grado should have used them "stock" on the GH-1? I understand its a matter of preference, but what your stating is definitely not the consensus here…for sure .



I believe he was commenting on the G cushions not working on other models, but working quite well with the GH1 and PS500e, despite coming with L pads. That has seemed to be the consensus around here from my observations.


----------



## joseph69

drawtheline87 said:


> I believe he was commenting on the G cushions not working on other models, but working quite well with the GH1 and PS500e, despite coming with L pads. That has seemed to be the consensus around here from my observations.


 
 Your correct, thank you.


----------



## joseph69

@one1speed 
 Sorry, I miss read your post, I apologize.


----------



## one1speed

joseph69 said:


> @one1speed
> 
> Sorry, I miss read your post, I apologize.




No worries at all Joseph! I know you were just trying to be sure we are all on the same page.


----------



## S-O8

I prefer my RS1e's with G cushions ... FWIW


----------



## joseph69

one1speed said:


> No worries at all Joseph! I know you were just trying to be sure we are all on the same page.


----------



## DrawTheLine87

s-o8 said:


> I prefer my RS1e's with G cushions ... FWIW


 That is a combination I have not heard anyone talk about yet. And if it's true that the new RS1e is using the drivers of higher end models, it would make sense that the G cushion would pair well with them. 

Unfortunately the RS1e had gotten such a bad rap around here, I don't think enough people have purchased them to try the G-cush in significant numbers.


----------



## stacker45

rgs9200m said:


> Physically, the i drivers were not as close to my ears, and sometimes I feel the e's drivers, but I got used to it and don't notice it anymore.
> Sonically, no, I really can't say there is anything better tonally or in soundstaging that I prefer in the i. I just find the i version somewhat hashy compared to the e, a bit tizzy, with vocal more dry and the whole presentation less liquid.
> Maybe, maybe, the i is more open, but since the GS sound, e-included, is nice and open anyway, more than other phones, It's not something I need.
> Nevertheless, I hold on the the i for some reason for all the good times I had with them... I use them for non-critical listening.


 
  
 I was asking, because I remember how highly you used to speak of your GS1000i, so I figured that there might still be some aspect of it's sound that you prefer over the e's, but hey, I'm happy for you.
  
 I can't say that it was as clear cut for me. I still prefer my PS1000 to the e, but with some recordings, I did appreciate it's slightly more intimate mids, and it's more forgiving nature with the more sibilent recordings.
 Comfort was an issue, because like you, the e's drivers were touching my ears, however, unlike you, I never got used to it.
  
 Just curious, do you plan on selling your GS1ki eventually?


----------



## rgs9200m

Yep probably when I get around to it sometime. I meant to sell my RS1, but never got around to that either.


----------



## stacker45

pirakaphile said:


> Hearing a lot about the GH1, but I've asked Grado about the G cushions on other cans and they didn't recommend it. Any reason for that?


 
  
 Probably because it makes them look stupid for not installing the G-cush on the GH-1 from the start.
  
 Joseph felt the same way about his HP1000. I have read that an Head-Fi member had sent him his HP1000, (wich had L-cush instead of the stock flats). to be moddified, and he threw away the member's L-cush, and shipped the HP1000 back with flats. That's how strongly he felt about his flats.
  
 I have tried both, and even if I like the deeper bass that the flats give me, I ended up preferring the L-cush on my HP1000.
  
 Hour hobby is not an exact science, therefore there is no right and wrong, just a big gray area, where subjectivity rules. 
  
  


drawtheline87 said:


> I believe he was commenting on the G cushions not working on other models, but working quite well with the GH1 and PS500e, despite coming with L pads. That has seemed to be the consensus around here from my observations.


 
  
 I have never thought of trying the G-cush with my PS500, back when I own them, but giving their good bass and rolled off treble, it doesn't surprise me one bit, that many people prefer their sound with the G-cush.
  
 I'm very grateful to Joseph, for suggesting that I try the G-cush with my GH-1.


----------



## HeavenNotes

Hello.   Did the following happend to you?  I have the Asgard 2 and the Audio Technica Tub amp and Im prefering to listen my Grados SR125e directly from my IPhone 5S with Itunes. The sound is superb.


----------



## one1speed

Are you using a dac in your chain? A good dac will make a huge difference.


----------



## stacker45

heavennotes said:


> Hello.   Did the following happend to you?  I have the Asgard 2 and the Audio Technica Tub amp and Im prefering to listen my Grados SR125e directly from my IPhone 5S with Itunes. The sound is superb.


 
  
 Of course it has, who hasn't had that has happened to them...come on now!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

heavennotes said:


> Hello.   Did the following happend to you?  I have the Asgard 2 and the Audio Technica Tub amp and Im prefering to listen my Grados SR125e directly from my IPhone 5S with Itunes. The sound is superb.


 
 Funny you mention that.  The Grados I chose for my listening today were my SR125 (the original version, with the narrow profile that you might expect if a truck drove over the more recent SR -e series, or like that smashed-looking Grado lapel pin). I was reveling in their thin profile, glad that I had not given in to an early impulse to upgrade them with a thicker SR125i or SR125e.
  

  
  
 I ran them straight out of my iPod, and absolutely marvelled about how great they sounded.  I could not take them off.
  
 Now I should try them with my Schiit Bifrost Uber DAC and Schiit Lyr 2 amp and compare to the iPod to see if I hear a difference!
  
 EDIT (10 min later):  Just tried it (because I CAN, heh, heh, heh!!!)  I compared straight out of my iPad into the SR125 to iPad digital out (via Camera Connection in Lightening Port) to Schiit Bifrost Uber USB 2 to Schiit Lyr 2 to SR125.
  
 Through the Schiit, there was a spaciousness not heard directly from the iPad.  Instruments were around me with the Schiit, and I was in the middle of them (gee, I hope my mother doesn't read this, who knows I cannot spell and knows what crap is, but does not know of its amp-producing homonym!).  With the SR125 directly from the iPad, the instruments were more tightly clustered and in my head rather than around me.  There was also slightly stronger and significantly tighter bass with the Schiit.
  
 So in summary, with the Bifrost and Lyr, the Schiit was around me, while without them, the Schiit was IN me!


----------



## one1speed

ruthieandjohn said:


> Funny you mention that.  The Grados I chose for my listening today were my SR125 (the original version, with the narrow profile that you might expect if a truck drove over the more recent SR -e series, or like that smashed-looking Grado lapel pin). I was reveling in their thin profile, glad that I had not given in to an early impulse to upgrade them with a thicker SR125i or SR125e.
> 
> I ran them straight out of my iPod, and absolutely marvelled about how great they sounded.  I could not take them off.
> 
> Now I should try them with my Schiit Bifrost Uber DAC and Schiit Lyr 2 amp and compare to the iPod to see if I hear a difference!


 
  
 I'd be curious. It's one thing for music to technically sound better, it's another when the synergy is spot on and you are really able to enjoy what you are hearing. Then one has to ask which is actually better?


----------



## rfan8312

Would be accurate to say that without an at least DAC in your chain you have not yet truly heard what your headphones do?

I recently bought a DAC/amp and now my 225i which earlier sounded thin, actually sound full bodied and warmer than before and even have a bit of slam to them now.

I loved their sound before for its clarity and energy and decent soundstage. 

The new sound, with the DAC/amp, is very pleasing as well, with a lot more bass yet that same clarity in the mids, yet I'm not sure I prefer it to the unamped less warm less bassy sound.

I'd almost like to find something like the SR60i only with each of it's elements within the signature just slightly more present and impactful.

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rfan8312 said:


> Would be accurate to say that without an at least DAC in your chain you have not yet truly heard what your headphones do?
> 
> I recently bought a DAC/amp and now my 225i which earlier sounded thin, actually sound full bodied and warmer than before and even have a bit of slam to them now.
> 
> ...


 
 A lot depends on the quality of the DAC (and for that matter, the amp) that is in your native source vs. the separate DAC (and amp).  iPods, especially the iPod Touch 5th Generation (the current one) is surprisingly good with its own DAC and amp, and you have to go to pretty good external DAC and amp to hear a difference (as opposed, say, to the typical sound card that comes in the typical PC if you have not upgraded it).  A personal music player, such as a FiiO X3 (like I have) or the MUCH more expensive Astell and Kern 240, have even better DAC and amp inside.
  
 But I still prefer the spaciousness and tighter bass that I find with an external DAC and amp such as my Schiit system.


----------



## rfan8312

Great answer. Thanks. In this case the native source is a Galaxy s4 phone. I'm told that the dac's onboard any iProduct are world's better than Samsung galaxy dac's. I do believe since iPod was originally just a music player.

My mistake was that I assumed that any external amp or DAC would automatically be better than any internal amp of any DAP.

 Clearly that may not be the case if you consider products like astell & kern, and others, into the equation.

Speaking of Schiit, after reading the WONDERFUL online book called Schiit Happened, available on head-fi, I'm dying to hear a product constructed from Schiit.

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Joseph felt the same way about his HP1000. I have read that an Head-Fi member had sent him his HP1000, (wich had L-cush instead of the stock flats). to be moddified, and he threw away the member's L-cush, and shipped the HP1000 back with flats. That's how strongly he felt about his flats.


 
 Funny, I don't remember doing this.


----------



## stacker45

rfan8312 said:


> Would be accurate to say that without an at least DAC in your chain you have not yet truly heard what your headphones do?
> 
> I recently bought a DAC/amp and now my 225i which earlier sounded thin, actually sound full bodied and warmer than before and even have a bit of slam to them now.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm assuming that you are referring to seperate DACs, because almost every digital sources, have built in DACs.
  
 In my opinion, some souces have very good DACs. I have seen my $1100 (Canadian), Yamaha DVD-S2700's DACs, in a $6000 CD player.
  
 That being said, I prefer analog sources over digital. I own 7 dedicated headphone amps, and to be honest my vintage Marantz recievers soud as good, and in some cases, better than some of my h.p amps.
  
 You may currently be rightfully asking yourself, ''why did you buy your h.p amps then, idiot'', To wich I would simply answer the following, because I'm a sick individual, I basically bought my Grado HPA-1, because Joseph had built it to mate with his HP1000, same goes for my RA-1. I've bought my BSG C-moy because I thought that the mint tin was cute.
  
 For the record though, I like all of my headphone amps. They have all met, or exeded my expectations. It's just that the vintage Marantz sounds so awesome, that it sets the bar very high for my h.p amps.
  
 A mint low power, (15-25 w.p.c.) Marantz will cost you between $80 to $150, and you'll get, a pre amp, an amp, an h.p. amp, a tuner, and a phono pre amp, and in my opinion, they're also very nice looking. But their greatest advantage is that if you buy at the right price, you won't lose any money if you decide to sell it, heck!, you might even make some!.  
  
 My best source is a 1973 Pioneer RT-1020L reel to reel tape recorder, wich is coupled to a 1975 Marantz 2220B reciever. Like I've said, you could buy one, and if you don't like it, you'll likely sell it for the same price you've paid.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Funny, I don't remember doing this.


 
  
 My bad, I should have specified, Joseph Grado.


----------



## rfan8312

Amazing stacker45. Amazing.

I'll be getting that Marantz thanks to you. Thanks for your details about amps.

I'm also interfered in the RA-1.
You also have a wonderful collection.

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## notusramone

new bee here! Just got my RS2e, very happy to find this place and discuss the headphone with you guys!


----------



## Krutsch

rfan8312 said:


> Great answer. Thanks. In this case *the native source is a Galaxy s4 phone. I'm told that the dac's onboard any iProduct are world's better than Samsung galaxy dac's*. I do believe since iPod was originally just a music player.
> 
> My mistake was that *I assumed that any external amp or DAC would automatically be better* than any internal amp of any DAP.


 
  
 It depends on what part of the world you live in; some regions get Galaxy phones with great DACs and others get what's built into the Qualcomm Snapdragon processor. I live in the US, so my Galaxy Note 4 sounds like Schitt (seriously, it's the worst sounding phone I've ever heard - and I've heard many).
  
 In general, external amps/DACs will absolutely kill phones because of EMI/RFI and power issues.


----------



## stacker45

rfan8312 said:


> Amazing stacker45. Amazing.
> 
> I'll be getting that Marantz thanks to you. Thanks for your details about amps.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Good for you. Just so you know, Marantz  uses the model numbers to designate the power output. For example, my 2220B has 20 watts RMS per channel. When you go past 100 w.p.c. they become the 23XX series, so the 2325 has 125 w.p.c. etc
  
 Try to buy one from the 22XX serie, wich starts with the 2215B, and goes all the way up to the 75 w.p.c., 2275, then you have the 23XX serie, and then you have the two most powerful, and sought after models, wich are the 2500, and 2600, wich have 250 and 3000 w.p.c. respectively! The only 2600 that I have ever seen on sale, went for over $4000!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I think that the reason why I like the vintage Marantz/ Grado combination , is because Grados are lean fast, and detailed, while Marantz are rich, lush and mellow, so together they strike an almost ''perfect'' balance.      
  
 Oh! and thank you, but to be honest, I never intended to have a Grado collection, it just sort of happened, in fact my GS1000 are for sale at the moment.
 ...


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> *Good for you. Just so you know, Marantz  uses the model numbers to designate the power output. For example, my 2220B has 20 watts RMS per channel. When you go past 100 w.p.c. they become the 23XX series, so the 2325 has 125 w.p.c. etc*
> 
> *Try to buy one from the 22XX serie, wich starts with the 2215B, and goes all the way up to the 75 w.p.c., 2275, then you have the 23XX serie, and then you have the two most powerful, and sought after models, wich are the 2500, and 2600, wich have 250 and 3000 w.p.c. respectively! The only 2600 that I have ever seen on sale, went for over $4000!
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for this info @stacker45 very useful info when looking for vintage Marantz. I've had no luck locally in my area (South Texas), but I still keep my eyes peeled for a sweet 70's receiver. One day I'll score something nice!


----------



## stacker45

notusramone said:


> new bee here! Just got my RS2e, very happy to find this place and discuss the headphone with you guys!


 
  
 Welcome to ''The Dark Side'' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I should explain, when I mentioned that I was a Grado fan on other brands forums, I felt like an out cast, like  I had joined the dark side or something, so I decided that from now on, I would stay among friends, and keep to the Grado threads.
  
 Ever since then, Grado has bee known here as ''The Dark Side'', and the Grado fan as ''Storm Troopers'', the older fans, are called,  ''Jedis''.
  
 After reading that, you might think that we're a bit crazy, and you'd be right, the good news is that I'm the craziest, so it can only get better from here!


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> Thanks for this info @stacker45 very useful info when looking for vintage Marantz. I've had no luck locally in my area (South Texas), but I still keep my eyes peeled for a sweet 70's receiver. One day I'll score something nice!


 
  
 You're welcome worms, and if you have any questions, I'll be happy to answer it for you, and if I don't know the answer, I'll gladly make one up!
  
 Seriously though!, if you're interested by an integrated amp, the model numbers start with 10XX, and the last two digit represent the total wattage. For example the 1070 has 35 w.p.c.
  
 Like Grado, Marantz has some models that are more popular than others.  The 2230, and the 2270, are both very popular recievers, and the 1060 is also well regarded among the int amps. By the way the 2230 and the 1060, wich both have 30 w.p.c., are said to have the same amp configuration, so it's no surprise that they're both very popular. 
  
 Oh!, and one last thing, after that, I promise I'll stop talking about Marantz. Just so you can identify them better,
  
 Early 70's recievers have a 1 1/2'' black tuner window, with a greenish lighting
 Mid 70's recievers have a 3'' black tuner window, with a greenish lighting
 Late 70's recievers have an all silver faceplate, with blue lighting, and tiny, white dots  
  
 That's it, from now on, unless someone asks me a question, I'll shut up about....you know what!


----------



## one1speed

notusramone said:


> new bee here! Just got my RS2e, very happy to find this place and discuss the headphone with you guys!


 
  
 Welcome! That's a great headphone, has gotten a lot of positive feedback.


----------



## stacker45

one1speed said:


> Welcome! That's a great headphone, has gotten a lot of positive feedback.


 
  
 I agree, I like to call the RS2e, the Cinderella of Grados.


----------



## notusramone

stacker45 said:


> I agree, I like to call the RS2e, the Cinderella of Grados.


 
 Cinderella of Grados nice name


----------



## notusramone

I have a Linn Ikemi CDP. And currently driving the RS2e with Woo WA6, using the low gain. I totaly agreeed that that is one of the best headphone to listen to the PoP and Rock'n Roll, and ..JAZZ! I haven't thought that it can play JAZZ in such a graceful way. Now I will spent a hour or two at night to listen to JAZZ CDs...
 Really enjoy it!


----------



## stacker45

notusramone said:


> Cinderella of Grados nice name


 
  
 Thank you, but my meds deserve some of the credit for this one.


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for this info @stacker45
> ...


thank you Sir, I appreciate the info. I'm shooting towards a late 70's receiver. Absolutely beautiful imo. All silver faceplate with blue lights just looks gorgeous!


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> thank you Sir, I appreciate the info. I'm shooting towards a late 70's receiver. Absolutely beautiful imo. All silver faceplate with blue lights just looks gorgeous!


 
  
 In my opinion, when they're off, the mid 70's with their 3'' wide black display are the better looking of the three. However, when they switched on, the late 70's are the best looking ones.
  
 I kid you not Worms, I actually have a hard time not  to stare at it. It's almost like looking at a beautuful women's blue eyes.
  
 Notice that I did say ''almost'', women's eyes 1st, my 2226B, 2nd see, I haven't completly lost it....yet!


----------



## wormsdriver

^heh, I'll be lookin' at other things too after the eyes...


----------



## Eurobeat

How harsh is the 325e?

 I got the Pioneeer HRM-7's, and they were really harsh for me, and I just cannot have that.

 I hear the 325's are very bright, but that the 325e's were less bright, but I'm very sensitive to too much so....


 thanks.


----------



## HeavenNotes

ruthieandjohn said:


> A lot depends on the quality of the DAC (and for that matter, the amp) that is in your native source vs. the separate DAC (and amp).  iPods, especially the iPod Touch 5th Generation (the current one) is surprisingly good with its own DAC and amp, and you have to go to pretty good external DAC and amp to hear a difference (as opposed, say, to the typical sound card that comes in the typical PC if you have not upgraded it).  A personal music player, such as a FiiO X3 (like I have) or the MUCH more expensive Astell and Kern 240, have even better DAC and amp inside.
> 
> But I still prefer the spaciousness and tighter bass that I find with an external DAC and amp such as my Schiit system.


 
  
 What a good explanation! Thank you! 
  
 Thank you to the other Head fiers as well.  Then the Iphone5s DAC AMP is really good paired paired with my 125e.  
  
 As once a read here all depend what you really enjoy.


----------



## GreenBow

I think on the e-series thread I was commenting on the roll off in the bass of many of the Grados. It starts at about 50Hz, and I was confused as to why they mostly did it.
  
 Anyway I was generally looking at specs of the Denon D-M40 DAB and noted the frequency response (FR) started at 40Hz. (I am looking for desktop audio.) The other kit I looked at is about the same. The Q-Acoustics Q-BT3 has practically the same low end FR as Grado headphones.  
  
 I have also been drooling over the B+W 685 S2 speakers and decided to check out their FR. They are 52Hz - 22KHz. http://www.bowers-wilkins.co.uk/Speakers/Home_Audio/600_Series/685.html
 Given that the 685 S2 are extremely well regarded speakers, I guess FR rolling off under 50Hz is not so important.
  
 I still think PS1000 owners have the luxury of FR all the way down, though. I mean, I still prefer my 225e with a little sub-50Hz eq added back in.
  
 It makes me think that Grados are not as necessarily bass light. The consensus of them being slightly bright must be down to other issues.
 1. The upper frequencies having areas of slight peaked response.
 2. Other headphones being boomy and bass heavy.
 3. Maybe their open back design which helps in audio definition of openness and clarity. Maybe some folk are not used to it.
  
 However it was always in the back of my mind, about bass roll-off on Grado. The frequency response of other equipment has put my mind at rest, so I thought to share it.
  
 Last thoughts on it though are that I still wish Grado had a flatter upper frequency response. They all tend to start rolling of at about 11KHz-12KHz.


----------



## joseph69

eurobeat said:


> How harsh is the 325e?
> I got the Pioneeer HRM-7's, and they were really harsh for me, and I just cannot have that.
> I hear the 325's are very bright, but that the 325e's were less bright, but I'm very sensitive to too much so....
> thanks.


----------



## joseph69

Got home tonight and to my surprise my PS1K were back from Grado!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

eurobeat said:


> How harsh is the 325e?
> 
> I got the Pioneeer HRM-7's, and they were really harsh for me, and I just cannot have that.
> 
> ...


 
 They should be fine for you. Just don't use them with a DAC/amp that's too bright, like the ODAC/O2 or Magni/Modi or anything from Creative... I think a cheap tube amp like the Little Dot I+ would be best for you.


----------



## GreenBow

joseph69 said:


> Got home tonight and to my surprise my PS1K were back from Grado!


 
  
 A-ha-ha-hey. Congrats.


----------



## joseph69

greenbow said:


> A-ha-ha-hey. Congrats.


 
 Thank you.
 Funny thing is, they now have the micro-details/clarity they started lacking and sound great! I don't know what they did to them, but they sure sound burned-in, so I don't think they changed the drivers because when the PS1K are new, they need plenty of burn-in IMO/IME before sounding this good. And I also prefer the PS1K to the (e) series due to the fuller bodied sound due to their mid-bass.
 I did prefer the (e) more for percussion instrument though, but at times they could sound sounded a little thin…just a little due to them having less mid-bass…otherwise I would say between the two its a matter of preference, so I'm very happy to have them back!


----------



## bassboysam

fellow grado heads, my band just put out our 4th release. it is a 2 song EP as we continue to work on a full-length for next year. mixed using LCD-2 and then tested and approved with my 225i and RS1 Classic. 

https://monobrowmanband.bandcamp.com/album/a-handwritten-letter-from-the-moon-ep


----------



## rovopio

eurobeat said:


> How harsh is the 325e?
> 
> I got the Pioneeer HRM-7's, and they were really harsh for me, and I just cannot have that.
> 
> ...


 
  
   
I recall you said you want a headphone Also for watching japanese cartoon or something? I really don't think I'd watch JP cartoon with any Grados. You know there's too much shouting going on in japanese anime right?

  
 That's goingto be harsh on your ears.
  
 (Or maybe I misread your post, sorry).


----------



## JamesBr

greenbow said:


> A-ha-ha-hey. Congrats.


 
 Hehe lucky basta


----------



## DrawTheLine87

So I went a little crazy today and purchased an RS1 classic and an RS1i. I'll be curious to see how they sound compared to one another.


----------



## wormsdriver

> So I went a little crazy today and purchased an RS1 classic and an RS1i.



Nonsense! You fit right in!


----------



## XLR8

drawtheline87 said:


> So I went a little crazy today and purchased an RS1 classic and an RS1i. I'll be curious to see how they sound compared to one another.




Very nice.
Congrats


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> Nonsense! You fit right in!


 
 What?  Two Grados?? He only has ONE head!@
  
  
 (pot calling kettle black... I have 19 .... Grados, that is!)


----------



## joseph69

drawtheline87 said:


> So I went a little crazy today and purchased an RS1 classic and an RS1i. I'll be curious to see how they sound compared to one another.


 




  


ruthieandjohn said:


> What?  Two Grados?? He only has ONE head!@
> (pot calling kettle black... I have *19* .... Grados, that is!)


 
 20, no?


----------



## wormsdriver

Pffft, I thought it was 21!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

​


wormsdriver said:


> Pffft, I thought it was 21!



Actually it is a total of 19 Grado headphones in hand plus one more on the way, plus two Grado amps. Total 21 Grado components, soon to be 22.


----------



## trondareo

BuuHuu I broke my Grados!

Yesterday the magnet fell out of my trusty sr60 that I have owned at least 7 years, 10? Yrs. Dont remember.
Although I have had other headphones, the Grados have never been permanently shelved, and have been used in all sorts of places from Norwegian winter on the train to office to bed, to gaming etc.

But I need some new Grados. I tried repairing it, but I could not get the magnet seated precicely so sound is now much lower in one speaker than the other.
What grado can be an upgrade in quality with the same sound , not much heavier, and not hellishly expensive?

Suggestions?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

trondareo said:


> BuuHuu I broke my Grados!
> 
> Yesterday the magnet fell out of my trusty sr60 that I have owned at least 7 years, 10? Yrs. Dont remember.
> Although I have had other headphones, they have never been permanently shelved, and have been used in all sorts of places from Norwegian winter on the train to office to bed, to gaming etc.
> ...


 
 If you have about 25% more than the cost of a new pair of SR60e's, I would urge you to try the SR80e's.  In fact, they are only about 10% more than the SR60e in specials both on massdrop.com and buysonic.com, though you must act fast.  In US, new SR60e is $79, SR80e is $99, and the two specials are $81 and $85.
  
 Good luck.


----------



## GreenBow

> trusty sr60


 
  
 Trusty SR60. I like that.


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> ^heh, I'll be lookin' at other things too after the eyes...


 
  
 So will I, I'm a leg man. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


eurobeat said:


> How harsh is the 325e?
> 
> I got the Pioneeer HRM-7's, and they were really harsh for me, and I just cannot have that.
> 
> ...


 
  
 How harsh are the 325e = wrong way to ask, because it speaks negatively of the 325e.
 How bright are the 325e = right way to ask, because it speaks acurately of the 325e.
  
 You went from referring to the 325e as harsh, to bright, so there's still hope for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I haven't heard them, but with the RS2e, the SR325e, seem to be the two most appreciated models of the e serie.
  
  


joseph69 said:


> Got home tonight and to my surprise my PS1K were back from Grado!


 
  
 I'm happy for you. Did they break yours, like they did John's, or did they simply repair them?


----------



## trondareo

Thanks for the tip of on Massdrop, unfortunately shipping to europe is expensive, adding inn customs, I am back at retail price.

Right now I am fighting upgradeitis. I wonder how much heavier an RS1 or a SR225 is compared to the 60. Also which of them is closest in sound signature.

I have read that uprading grados is like adding tweeter volume, untill you hit the woodies, is this correct?


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I'm happy for you. Did they break yours, like they did John's, or did they simply repair them?


 
 Thank you.
 No, they came back in excellent condition like they received them.


----------



## JoeDoe

trondareo said:


> Thanks for the tip of on Massdrop, unfortunately shipping to europe is expensive, adding inn customs, I am back at retail price.
> 
> Right now I am fighting upgradeitis. I wonder how much heavier an RS1 or a SR225 is compared to the 60. Also which of them is closest in sound signature.
> 
> I have read that uprading grados is like adding tweeter volume, untill you hit the woodies, is this correct?




225 is a solid upgrade, especially with tape mod on the L Cush pads. Otherwise the RS1i or RS2e would be the next step!


----------



## jaywillin

who doesn't like getting a little funky ??


----------



## Audio Addict

Could I ask this group for an idea on the value of unopened HF1 and HF2?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Folks,
  
 In a very few weeks, I shall be making the 17th annual trip to the little cabin in the woods on the lake in northern Michigan, where I will stay for two weeks.  My wife and I began this in 1999;  since she passed away 12 weeks ago yesterday, this will the the first I will make on my own.
  
 I typically take one pair of headphones with me, plus a pair of IEMs.  What shall it be?
  
 I generally need a pair that I can listen to in a formal sit-down listening session AND can also wear while doing minor chores, like cooking on the grill and vacuuming the floor.  I use this as a way to become more familiar with a recent pair that I don't know well yet.
  
 Last year, it was my newly-acquired RS1 classic (with buttons), as well as my Shure SE535 IEMs.
  
 This year, the IEMs will be the AKG K3003i (only TOTL ones I have now... I DO get rid of headphones, and did so with my Shures).
  
 But what shall my headphone be?
  
 I think it will likely be either the Bushmillls X, the SR325e (which is great but has not gotten a lot of listening time so far since I bought it from @jaywillin ), or the new SR80e I have on order but has not yet arrived (should have it by then though).
  
 Thoughts?


----------



## wormsdriver

@kayandjohn, my vote goes for either the Bushmills or the Gh-1. Bushmills because I remember you saying there was a connection with your late wife, or the Gh-1 because that's how I use them, as an everyday headphone. Light, comfortable yet great higher end sound.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> In a very few weeks, I shall be making the 17th annual trip to the little cabin in the woods on the lake in northern Michigan, where I will stay for two weeks.  My wife and I began this in 1999;  since she passed away 12 weeks ago yesterday, this will the the first I will make on my own.


 
 John, it looks like someone stole the cabin!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






>


----------



## GreenBow

ruthieandjohn said:


>


 
 Beautiful colours in that picture.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Folks,
> 
> In a very few weeks, I shall be making the 17th annual trip to the little cabin in the woods on the lake in northern Michigan, where I will stay for two weeks.  My wife and I began this in 1999;  since she passed away 12 weeks ago yesterday, this will the the first I will make on my own.
> 
> ...


 
  
 ''cooking on the grill'' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....with your classic RS1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Maybe it's just me, but the only headphones that I would take to my cabin, and do chores with, like cooking on the grill, would be my IEM....that's if I had a cabin, or a grill....and if I knew how to cook, of course....or if I actually did chores....alright so I have a cleaning lady, does that make me a bad person! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Nice cabin you have there John, looks a lot like mine!


----------



## rfan8312

Wow Joseph. We are here for you man will you any online connection up there?

@Trondareo

I too adore the sr60. It's a Special headphone for me. Until I acquired it I didn't know that you can hope for that kind of featherlight comfort combined with that kind of sound.

I still use my sr60 often I did upgrade as well to the sr225i and I do like it, but at times not as much as the sr60.

The 225i sou dare great though, imo the clarity and sound stage are improved upon from sr60.

It is the same weight as the sr60, I believe, it does feel that way. The pads are different, less comfortable than sr60, but, you can easily swap your sr60 pads onto the 225i no problem.

With the portable amp though the 225i sounds very good. 

Unamped, before burn-in, to me it does sound a little bit thinner than the sr60. By then again my s60 has been burned in for a year.

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## stacker45

rfan8312 said:


> Wow Joseph. We are here for you man will you any online connection up there?
> 
> @Trondareo
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm  going  to say it  slowwwly  so  that  you  will  be  able  to  follow.  John  is the one  that  is  going  to  his  cabin,  not  Joseph.


----------



## rfan8312

We all know who is going to the cabin bro. Nevermind that. All I'm saying is that Joseph can contact us from the cabin if he has a way to get aboard the internet from there. Jeez.

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## stacker45

rfan8312 said:


> We all know who is going to the cabin bro. Nevermind that. All I'm saying is that Joseph can contact us from the cabin if he has a way to get aboard the internet from there. Jeez.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


 
  
 You might want to read post 28058, it won't give you a sense of humour, but at least you'll know who's going where, bro!


----------



## rfan8312

I've been carefully honing this sense of humor for years. I think I know how good it is. Thanks.

Lol jk about that Joseph stuff. Sorry John.

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## stacker45

rfan8312 said:


> I've been carefully honing this sense of humor for years. I think I know how good it is. Thanks.
> 
> Lol jk about that Joseph stuff. Sorry John.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


 
  
 You don't have to thank me. It was my pleasure to set the record straight. I'm sure you would've done the same thing for me, so that I wouldn't embarass myself even more.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I promise that this will my last post, I don't want to waist your time, humour Guru, but please answer me this, 
  
 If, like you've said, you've been honing your sense of humour for years,...then why don't you use it?. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I've honing mine for a while too, can you tell?...Oups!, that's a second question...so disregard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh yeah!, smilies are our friends, and they're free!


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Nice cabin you have there John, looks a lot like mine!


 
 LMAO!!!
  


rfan8312 said:


> Wow Joseph. We are here for you man will you any online connection up there?


 




 Quote:


rfan8312 said:


> We all know who is going to the cabin bro. Nevermind that. All I'm saying is that Joseph can contact us from the cabin if he has a way to get aboard the internet from there. Jeez.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> LMAO!!!


 
  
 I do try VERY hard, so it's nice to know that it's appreciated, thank you Joseph, (pictrue me taking a bow)....(again), alright folk, thanks for coming...Stacker has left the building!...(music playing).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 What!, I never said I was modest!


----------



## rfan8312

Lol sorry about that Joseph. I bungled that one up. Sorry John. 

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krutsch

ruthieandjohn said:


> But what shall my headphone be?
> 
> Thoughts?


 
  
 I do this, every fall. I rent a cabin on Lake Superior (North Shore) and the only cans I take with me: Grado RS2i.
  
 Enjoy your trip and condolences for your loss.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

For those most-observant people who discerned that there was no cabin in my cabin picture, I hasten to add that the picture was taken from the porch of the cabin, looking onto the water surrounding the cabin on three sides. 

Here is a picture of the water AND the cabin, taken from up the hill. 

Thanks to your advice on which headphones to take. Indeed the Bushmills X are very special, with special associations. I worry, because they are also very, very fragile (wood has cracked on long slots of the vent on either ear up... Grado has replaced both and they are now flawless). I treat them with the same care that I treat china teacups! But right now they are the most likely.


*Not a sign of civilization around The Cabin*


----------



## fleasbaby

ruthieandjohn said:


> For those most-observant people who discerned that there was no cabin in my cabin picture, I hasten to add that the picture was taken from the porch of the cabin, looking onto the water surrounding the cabin on three sides.
> 
> Here is a picture of the water AND the cabin, taken from up the hill.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Beautiful...I am deeply envious...


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> For those most-observant people who discerned that there was no cabin in my cabin picture, I hasten to add that the picture was taken from the porch of the cabin, looking onto the water surrounding the cabin on three sides.
> Here is a picture of the water AND the cabin, taken from up the hill.


 
 Very nice, enjoy your peaceful stay!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




*Not a sign of civilization around The Cabin*


----------



## stacker45

rfan8312 said:


> Lol sorry about that Joseph. I bungled that one up. Sorry John.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


 
  
 What about me?


----------



## bpcans

krutsch said:


> I do this, every fall. I rent a cabin on Lake Superior (North Shore) and the only cans I take with me: Grado RS2i.
> 
> Enjoy your trip and condolences for your loss.


It's the south shore of Lake Superior for me Ken. Madeleine Island is my favourite place to be with my RS1i's.


----------



## rfan8312

stacker45 said:


> rfan8312 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol sorry about that Joseph. I bungled that one up. Sorry John.
> ...




Sorry about your pants. Once you get used to my sense of humour your bladder control will be a thing of the past.

Btw, I'm headed back to that audio shop tomorrow. I'll be eyeballing those (what I thought were) RS2e again. And see why I thought there was a button on the grill.

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## stacker45

rfan8312 said:


> Sorry about your pants. Once you get used to my sense of humour your bladder control will be a thing of the past.
> 
> Btw, I'm headed back to that audio shop tomorrow. I'll be eyeballing those (what I thought were) RS2e again. And see why I thought there was a button on the grill.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


 
  
 I'm always up for a good laugh!
  
 I used to say that no one would miss the SR125i, and RS2i, if Grado would've stopped prodicing them, and now, the RS2e are considered by many as one of Grados no brainers, talk about a Cinderella story.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> I'm always up for a good laugh!
> 
> I used to say that no one would miss the SR125i, and RS2i, if Grado would've stopped prodicing them, and now, the RS2e are considered by many as one of Grados no brainers, talk about a Cinderella story.


 
 You USED to be wrong.  *I* would miss the SR125i and the RS2i:
  
 SR125i - best-sounding of Grado's current headphones that use the S pads (I hope that is what they are called... the pads they use along with the -60 and -80)... I listened to mine all day (well, all the time I spent listening that day, which was significant) a couple of days ago;
  
 RS2i - only below my RS2e, and hence above all my other Grados (including my PS1000 and my RS1i - didn't have the GH1 at the time but it does not exceed my PS1000) in my Super Great Ten Point Three Way Acoustic Headphone Comparison (SGTPTWAHC).  Second place among 19.


----------



## rfan8312

Grado RS1i / Grado PS500e (tie; though they sound quite different from each other)
Sony MDR Z7
Grado SR325e
Beyer DT880 Premium (250)
Audio Technica MSR7
Sennheiser Amperior
Sennheiser HD 25 1 ii
Sony MDR V6


Quote taken from the Rank The Headphones That You Own thread.



Would anyone care to play these tracks on any of their Grados and leave an impression here?

I'll be in the market for something again soon and am trying to decide between Audeze EL-8 -closed and a host of Grado models.

The songs are:

Jazz Pistols - Bugs 
Jazz Pistols - Special Treatment

Russian Circles - Defecit (3:35 into the song I'm looking for somethi g that will give that moment a lot of nice forward crunchyness to the guitar whilst having some body and impact)

Oz Noy - Get Down (Studio) (I'm looking for something that will give the first bass note at 00:13 some growl)

Chad Wackerman - Star Gazing ( the entire album is stunningly recorded/mastered)




Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrawTheLine87

I just ordered some flat pads from TTVJ, sadly they're still waiting on a batch to arrive. I hope I won't be waiting too long. I'm not sure when the last time they had them in stock was.

My RS1 classics just arrived and they came with comfies. I'll be testing them with bowls, but I know that's not how they were meant to be heard.


----------



## GreenBow

ruthieandjohn said:


> You USED to be wrong.  *I* would miss the SR125i and the RS2i:
> 
> SR125i - best-sounding of Grado's current headphones that use the S pads (I hope that is what they are called... the pads they use along with the -60 and -80)... I listened to mine all day (well, all the time I spent listening that day, which was significant) a couple of days ago;


 
  
 S-cushions is right.
  
 I liked the SR125i too; big fan. It had everything in the right proportion. To me, its _tonal richness matched its detail and speed._
  
 Just waffling now:
  
 Then when I moved to the 225e it added the e-clarity and volume, and the 225 more open sound. However it left me feeling one of two things. Either it didn't add a little extra richness to compliment the openness. Or I don't quite appreciate the 225e as much as other people. The 225e are good headphones. They can make a smooth, or fast and detailed, sound.
  
 Also the 225 are to most people a better headphone than the 125, and I agree with that just. I prefer the l-cushion unequivocally, the 225e transparency is amazing sometimes, and they are a little more revealing. I do prefer the 225e over-all only just, but in terms of balance I preferred the 125i.


----------



## wormsdriver

drawtheline87 said:


> I just ordered some flat pads from TTVJ, sadly they're still waiting on a batch to arrive. I hope I won't be waiting too long. I'm not sure when the last time they had them in stock was.
> 
> My RS1 classics just arrived and they came with comfies. I'll be testing them with bowls, but I know that's not how they were meant to be heard.


congrats brother! You might wanna try the taped L- cush pads also!


----------



## UserM4

Recently bought my first pair of quality headphones.  Lurked around and read some reviews on here.  Definitely happy with my purchase.  I'm coming from a Sony MDR-7506.  Dragonfly 1.2, iStreamer, and Fiio E12.  The RS2e blew me away.  I've never tried on a pair of Grado until these.  I've auditioned a Sennheiser HD 598 a few times and I just wasn't expecting this kind of fidelity.  I just wish that I could wear these out and about.


----------



## whirlwind

Good Saturday morning to all you "Gradoheads"
  
 Happy listening.


----------



## Krutsch

bpcans said:


> It's the south shore of Lake Superior for me Ken. Madeleine Island is my favourite place to be with my RS1i's.


 

 My dad lives there, on the bay. You can see the islands from his house. Great area.


----------



## stacker45

drawtheline87 said:


> I just ordered some flat pads from TTVJ, sadly they're still waiting on a batch to arrive. I hope I won't be waiting too long. I'm not sure when the last time they had them in stock was.
> 
> My RS1 classics just arrived and they came with comfies. I'll be testing them with bowls, but I know that's not how they were meant to be heard.


 
  
  It's possible that the vintage RS1 came with flats, but I recently bought a brand new pair of classic RS1 from LP Gear, and they came with L-cush.


----------



## wormsdriver

^yeah, I remember one of mine came with L-cush's that had slits like the flat pads do.

Anybody else seen these pads?


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> ^yeah, I remember one of mine came with L-cush's that had slits like the flat pads do.
> 
> Anybody else seen these pads?


 
  
 Mine are from about 2008. Yours are were vintage weren't they?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Hmmm! L-cush with slits!, I thought that only the flats had the slits, but hey!, this is Grado we're talking about, nothing surprises me anymore!


----------



## DrawTheLine87

wormsdriver said:


> ^yeah, I remember one of mine came with L-cush's that had slits like the flat pads do.
> 
> Anybody else seen these pads?


I remember someone in this thread mentioning them before. It may have been you, lol. I'm curious what changes in sound signature they provide compared to standard bowls.


----------



## gregorya

drawtheline87 said:


> I remember someone in this thread mentioning them before. It may have been you, lol. I'm curious what changes in sound signature they provide compared to standard bowls.




They probably sound a bit slittier...


----------



## wormsdriver




----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > ^yeah, I remember one of mine came with L-cush's that had slits like the flat pads do.
> ...


 
 It was on my previous pair of classic Rs1, no serial numbers, circular cutouts on the gimbal where the cable rests. It had a cardboad box (not wooden one). 
  


drawtheline87 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > ^yeah, I remember one of mine came with L-cush's that had slits like the flat pads do.
> ...


 
  
 not sure (if any), the pads where crumbling, so I replaced them immediately...


gregorya said:


> drawtheline87 said:
> 
> 
> > I remember someone in this thread mentioning them before. It may have been you, lol. I'm curious what changes in sound signature they provide compared to standard bowls.
> ...


 
 haha, you just being slitty now


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


>


 
  
 Hmmm! no offence Worms, but it looks like they're is only one slit, on there, shouldn't we chalk this one up as a boo boo!
  
 Oh!, by the way, don't you think that the M&D MH40 on Head-Fi's front page, look a bit like HP1000 with a growth on the earcups?


----------



## rfan8312

Crikey. Doctorjazz (head-fi) recommended an album called Double Brein by Austrian bassist George Breinschmid.

It sounds amazing on the sr225i, unamped. The track 'Fifteen Schnortzenbrekkers Are Better Than None' in particular.

Each instrument is properly seperated and each one has some body and weight impact to it. 

Technically not my favorite style of modern jazz, but very enjoyable and the 225i really do it justice. Will hear this later today on PS1000.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> It's possible that the vintage RS1 came with flats, but I recently bought a brand new pair of classic RS1 from LP Gear, and they came with L-cush.


 
 My RS1s came with flats, but they were as ancient as the vintage headphones themselves, and they showed the signs of time.  I bought new flats from Todd the Vinyl Junkie, since Grado does not sell them.  However, Grado MAKES them, and provides them to TTVJ.  I have never tried them with the L CUSH.  My peculiar preference is that putting other-than-designed-for pads on a Grado headphone is akin to putting ketchup on a $100-per-ounce fine goose foie gras (except for the GH-1, which DOES improve with G Cush, and the PS500, which does come much closer to the vaunted performance of the PS1000 with G Cush).


----------



## ruthieandjohn

userm4 said:


> Recently bought my first pair of quality headphones.  Lurked around and read some reviews on here.  Definitely happy with my purchase.  I'm coming from a Sony MDR-7506.  Dragonfly 1.2, iStreamer, and Fiio E12.  The RS2e blew me away.  I've never tried on a pair of Grado until these.  I've auditioned a Sennheiser HD 598 a few times and I just wasn't expecting this kind of fidelity.  I just wish that I could wear these out and about.


 
 Excellent choice @UserM4 !  If I believed my detailed acoustic rankings of 13 Grado  models (which I don't, necessarily, as it weights factors equally while I  see some as more  important than others), the RS2e Comes Out On Top.  The Best Grado!  (and this includes comparison to the more expensive models of RS1, RS1i, PS500, PS1000, and GS1000e!).  See the link in my signature that  mentions comparative review of 13 Grados for more detail (I have 19 now... need to update that ranking!).


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rfan8312 said:


> Crikey. Doctorjazz (head-fi) recommended an album called Double Brein by Austrian bassist George Breinschmid.
> 
> It sounds amazing on the sr225i, unamped. The track 'Fifteen Schnortzenbrekkers Are Better Than None' in particular.
> 
> ...


 
 Crikey!  Off to Apple  Music and Beats (I have BOTH for the moment) to find Double Brein and listen with either my 225i or my PS1000 (yeah, I'm a showoff... not just anyone could compare two random Grados on a particular song!!!!)


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> My RS1s came with flats, but they were as ancient as the vintage headphones themselves, and they showed the signs of time.  I bought new flats from Todd the Vinyl Junkie, since Grado does not sell them.  However, Grado MAKES them, and provides them to TTVJ.  I have never tried them with the L CUSH.  My peculiar preference is that putting other-than-designed-for pads on a Grado headphone is akin to putting ketchup on a $100-per-ounce fine goose foie gras (except for the GH-1, which DOES improve with G Cush, and the PS500, which does come much closer to the vaunted performance of the PS1000 with G Cush).


 
  
 I draw the line at permanent modifications. The type of mods that will leave a scar, but I see pad swapping as a quick an easy way of tuning the sound of my Grados.
  
 My only Grados that still have the original earpads are my GS/PS1k, and for practical reasons, I also use the stock S-cush on my SR80i. because they're more comfortable when I wear my glasses.
  
 I'm sure that there are some Grado employes, that prefer say G-cush instead of the L-cush on the GH-1, but they ultimately have to make a choice, but as far as I'm concerned, it's not set in stone.


----------



## rfan8312

PS500e and 325e (huge bowl pads) were best headphones I heard today.

Will be picking up one or the other in 2 weeks.

Is the PS500e something that is meant to be driven through an amp?



Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenBow

rfan8312 said:


> PS500e and 325e (huge bowl pads) were best headphones I heard today.
> 
> Will be picking up one or the other in 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


 

 Would be great to read you feelings on the PS500e with l-pads and g-pads.


----------



## stacker45

If the Stax 009 were a car they would be a, Bugatti Veyron.
  
 If the Grado PS1000(e) were a car they would be a___________
  
 My personal opinion is is the Grado e serie thread.


----------



## money4me247

curious how similar different Grado models sound relative to each other?
  
 I recently had a chance to play with one Grado with my home system and run some measurements on them... and I hate to say it, but I was extremely disappointed...
  
 not really sure how these headphones can be recommended if looking for a neutral, well-balanced sound signature.
  
 edit: is it just me or does these headphones seem like something someone DIY-ed in their basement? build quality and material quality seems a bit lacking.


----------



## JoeDoe

money4me247 said:


> curious how similar different Grado models sound relative to each other?
> 
> I recently had a chance to play with one Grado with my home system and run some measurements on them... and I hate to say it, but I was extremely disappointed...
> 
> ...


 
  
 1. Which model did you demo?
  
 2. I don't think many guys in this club would call Grados neutral. I think you'd here the word 'natural' or 'realistic' or 'fun' way more often.
  
 3. They do look a little DIYed and a lot members including myself find that appealing. Every single headphone is handmade - how many other vendors can make that claim!? Are there imperfections? Yes. Do they affect the sound quality? No. Does the fact that a small company has never compromised their production methods in the history of their product line make me tip my hat to them? Absolutely.


----------



## JoeDoe

rfan8312 said:


> PS500e and 325e (huge bowl pads) were best headphones I heard today.
> 
> Will be picking up one or the other in 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


 
 I'd say any Grado from the SR80e up _benefits_ from an amp, especially a tube amp, but none of them _require_ one.


----------



## raneym305

Yesterday, I purchased a used pair of Grado SR80i's and have spent the last 24 hours very pleasantly surprised. Though I’m new to the world of open-back headphones, I'm a seasoned audio "enthusiast" (“audiophile” may be a bit too strong), and a veteran tinkerer of electric guitars and amps (among a myriad of other things that have sparked my interest in the last 30 years).
  
 I don’t know what I was doing on the Head-Fi site the other night, and can’t tell you how I ended up on the Grado Mod’s forum, but what followed was 10 hours (yeah, I pulled an all-nighter) of completely immersing myself in all things relating to Grado Headphones and their seemingly endless potential for modification! Naturally, I used every web-based resource at my disposal to track down a moderately priced (mine were actually a steal!) pair of cans within driving distance.
  
 Up to this point, my headphone collection consisted of an outdated, yet faithful, decade-old pair of Sony noise cancelling over-the-ear headphones that I spent my entire Student Loan Refund Check on my freshman year of college (my dorm roommate had a habit of commentating his own night-long World of Warcraft games); and, my more recent addition, a pair of self-proclaimed “High-Fidelity” Plantronic Backbeat Go2 IEM’s. In spite of this lackluster headphone history, I do have a wealth of knowledge and appreciation for quality audio that stems from my meticulously pieced-together home audio set up for my ever-growing vinyl collection, as well as two decades of playing half-a-dozen instruments.
  
 Anyway, back to the point- The Grado’s. I purchased them with the sole-purpose of modifying, tweaking, and perfecting them to my specific tastes. After reading almost 10,000 forum posts from past and present Grado owners detailing all of the changes that they felt were necessary to make, I was really expecting something with sub-par audio quality.
  
 …. HOLY CRAP, WAS I WRONG!?!?
  
 Do these things have their shortcomings? Absolutely! But I didn’t realize just how piss-poor my other headphones sounded until I pitted all three of them against each other! Plugged directly into my Samsung Galaxy Note 4, I leveled the EQ and played a half-dozen songs from polarizing genres. I then plugged them into my vintage Onkyo receiver, leveled the EQ, and played those same songs on vinyl. The Grado’s far surpassed my expectation in both scenarios.
 For the next week, I’m going to keep these headphones exactly the way they are (including the ripped L-Cushions), in order to get a good idea of all their little nuances and how they react in different scenarios. However, I’ve already purchased a couple different types of metal & leather and am going to start fabricating some much more durable gimbals, headbands, rods, rodblocks, etc. this week.
 In the meantime, if anyone here has some SR325 cups, in either the gold or silver finishes, that they’d be willing to sell, please let me know!
 The Grado forums have been incredibly helpful thus far, and I welcome all the advice I can get as I dive into this new project!
  
 -    Matt


----------



## stacker45

money4me247 said:


> curious how similar different Grado models sound relative to each other?
> 
> I recently had a chance to play with one Grado with my home system and run some measurements on them... and I hate to say it, but I was extremely disappointed...
> 
> ...


 
  
 I generally agree with you. Last week I was at an audio store that had a big selection of headphones, so I figured I'd listen to all the flagship models. Well the Grado PS1000 did not impress me at all, and I don't understand why someone would pay $1900, for those headphones.
  
 The only other flagship model that sounded even worse than the PS1000, were the HiFiMan HE1000, and can you believe that they were asking $3000 for these things. I mean seriously!, they looked like they were desinged by a drunken monkey on a roller coaster!


----------



## fleasbaby

raneym305 said:


> Yesterday, I purchased a used pair of Grado SR80i's and have spent the last 24 hours very pleasantly surprised. Though I’m new to the world of open-back headphones, I'm a seasoned audio "enthusiast" (“audiophile” may be a bit too strong), and a veteran tinkerer of electric guitars and amps (among a myriad of other things that have sparked my interest in the last 30 years).
> 
> I don’t know what I was doing on the Head-Fi site the other night, and can’t tell you how I ended up on the Grado Mod’s forum, but what followed was 10 hours (yeah, I pulled an all-nighter) of completely immersing myself in all things relating to Grado Headphones and their seemingly endless potential for modification! Naturally, I used every web-based resource at my disposal to track down a moderately priced (mine were actually a steal!) pair of cans within driving distance.
> 
> ...




Welcome brother, this way madness lies...join usssssss.....



stacker45 said:


> I generally agree with you. Last week I was at an audio store that had a big selection of headphones, so I figured I'd listen to all the flagship models. Well the Grado PS1000 did not impress me at all, and I don't understand why someone would pay $1900, for those headphones.
> 
> The only other flagship model that sounded even worse than the PS1000, were the HiFiMan HE1000, and can you believe that they were asking $3000 for these things. I mean seriously!, they looked like they were desinged by a drunken monkey on a roller coaster! :eek:




BAHAHAHAHA...drunken donkey. As soon as I heard the price tag on the HE-1000 I wrote them off. $3000? F@$& off!


----------



## tomb

money4me247 said:


> curious how similar different Grado models sound relative to each other?
> 
> I recently had a chance to play with one Grado with my home system and run some measurements on them... and I hate to say it, but I was extremely disappointed...
> 
> ...


 
 You realize, of course, that in this thread your post is the same as trolling? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I think any one of us who love Grados will tell you that the build quality falls short of mass-produced, plastic-in-a-can headphones.  As someone else said, though, it's the wrong way to judge them.  I think they are probably analogous to phono cartridges.  In that arena, hand-made is almost desired, not a case for rejection.  Not surprisingly, Grado makes those, too.
  
 I have owned Senn 580/600s and AKG K701's for almost 10 years, now.  Before that, I had Sony MDR-V6's since the late 80's.  And before that, I had just about every version of the Koss Pro4AAAAAX made.  Yet, when I want to listen to the music, to enjoy the new CD or download I just acquired - I reach for my Grados.
  
 Something else I have noted: I have listened to and borrowed for lengthy time periods, both modded Fostex and Yamaha orthos, and Stax Lambdas.  A high-level Grado is faster than either of those types of headphones.  (I am not saying that top-of-the-line Stax are comparable, though.)  I think the lower level Grados are tizzy and harsh, although for someone with an iPod or iPhone who is first shedding the earbuds, the SR60 is a great entry-level introduction.  Personally, I think anyone who really champions models below the RS or PS series is really pushing it.  My most disappointing headphone is probably my SR225, but I will never relinquish my HF-1's or HF-2's and will someday get an RS-1 for my own, once I can clear the money.  They are over-priced, no doubt.  Still ... most everything else at half that price has been a disappointment for me.


----------



## money4me247

joedoe said:


> 1. Which model did you demo?
> 
> 2. I don't think many guys in this club would call Grados neutral. I think you'd here the word 'natural' or 'realistic' or 'fun' way more often.
> 
> 3. They do look a little DIYed and a lot members including myself find that appealing. Every single headphone is handmade - how many other vendors can make that claim!? Are there imperfections? Yes. Do they affect the sound quality? No. Does the fact that a small company has never compromised their production methods in the history of their product line make me tip my hat to them? Absolutely.


 
 1) Grado GH-1
 2) hmm... to my ears, does not sound 'natural' or 'realistic' due to their strong treble emphasis. Not 'fun' in the traditional sense whereas describing a v-shaped sound signature. these headphones sound very treble-focused to my ears with noticeable decreased bass and less sub-bass extension. quite a bit of variation and peakiness in the treble region too upon FR sweeps. very different tuning than almost all the other headphones I have ever tried. curious if all Grado's have that type of sound signature.
 3) Honestly, not too concerned about the looks/build quality as sound is more important to me. Price point just seems quite high to me relative to the quality of some of the other headphones on the market. I would say the place for improvement is the earpads. There was to be better materials that could be used there. I do think that the earpads are responsible for some of the relative shortcomings of the sound (relative as I guess if you like this specific tuning choice, then not a shortcoming, but very far away from an accurate more neutral sound signature I am used to). Interesting to learn that they are handmade. They do seem like something produced by a DIYer by hand rather than something more assembly lined.
  


tomb said:


> You realize, of course, that in this thread your post is the same as trolling?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well, if you think that differing opinions is trolling, you are welcome to that perspective. Not my intention though.
  
 While I respect the hand-built approach, it just seems to me that these are quite pricey for what they are from a DIY-type perspective. Seems to me that some enthusiasts here can build something with similar overall quality and better overall tuning at a much lower price point.
  
 What I am curious about is the specific appeal of the Grados. From my personal quick testing of the GH-1, there is some pretty glaring variability/peakiness in their treble region and quite a bit of roll off with its sub-bass extension. Very treble-focused sound and seems like a very strongly colored sound to my ears. Nothing really special or stand-out with other technical attributes like speed, sound stage, imaging, or detail resolution compared to the other headphones I own/tried. I was always under the impression that most enthusiasts in this hobby are looking for audio gear that is more tonally flat or really technically proficient in a certain area, but it seems like there is quite a passionate following for this type of product. I am curious what people here think are their particular/unique strengths that makes them choose this type of coloration over a more neutral tuning. Is there some background/history of the company that is particularly appealing for certain enthusiasts?
  
 Also, wondering if other people noticed their quirky coloration compared to other reference headphones & whether you view it as a strength or weakness. Skimmed through a few reviews on Grados and I personally would have thought that their unique coloration would be something quite important to point out for potential customers, but I don't really see that many in-depth reviews where that is specifically mentioned. Curious to see if there is anyone else with similar critical impressions or thoughts on their FR tuning.
  
  
  
 edit: there is nothing wrong with liking a certain flavor sound signature, but I am curious why this is not brought up more as they seem to be tuned quite differently from most traditional reference-orientated headphones.
 edit2: I was also wondering if the tuning of Grado headphones are all quite similar to each other and if that was their "house sound"
 edit3: hope my post does not cause any offense. just curious what some other perspectives were!  cheers


----------



## Audio Addict

joedoe said:


> I'd say any Grado from the SR80e up _benefits_ from an amp, especially a tube amp, but none of them _require_ one.




I think only a tube amp design for Grado's or other low resistant headphones would work. I have 3 tube headphone amps and they much prefer the Sennheiser headphones to a Grado.


----------



## tomb

money4me247 said:


> joedoe said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Which model did you demo?
> ...


 
  
 Editall: You don't understand.  I gave you an analogy with phono cartridges, but perhaps that's too far back to relate.
  
 Maybe if you viewed them as akin to a musical instrument instead of a lifeless playback transducer, you might come closer to a revelation about Grados.  I thought many of the same things you do in the beginning, but finally heard a really great Grado and was hooked.
  
 Tuning/flavor?  This is well known if you read a bit more than you have.  Grados render strings better than any headphone made.  More to the point: guitars.  People often say Grados are best for rock music - there's a reason.  Rock music (folk, acoustic, and even country) revolve around guitars, whether acoustic or electric, it's the same - Grados do them best.
  
 No, they don't test well and they don't hold up to Tyll's predilection toward darker headphones.  The same could be said about tubes or any number of other audiophile products. 
  
 Anyway, Grado's sales and customer base are evidence enough of a following sufficient to maintain a position in the industry.


----------



## joseph69

joedoe said:


> 1. Which model did you demo?
> 
> 2. I don't think many guys in this club would call Grados neutral. I think you'd here the word 'natural' or 'realistic' or 'fun' way more often.
> 
> 3. They do look a little DIYed and a lot members including myself find that appealing. Every single headphone is handmade - how many other vendors can make that claim!? Are there imperfections? Yes. Do they affect the sound quality? No. Does the fact that a small company has never compromised their production methods in the history of their product line make me tip my hat to them? Absolutely.


 
  
  


stacker45 said:


> I generally agree with you. Last week I was at an audio store that had a big selection of headphones, so I figured I'd listen to all the flagship models. Well the Grado PS1000 did not impress me at all, and I don't understand why someone would pay $1900, for those headphones.
> The only other flagship model that sounded even worse than the PS1000, were the HiFiMan HE1000, and can you believe that they were asking $3000 for these things. I mean seriously!, they looked like they were desinged by a drunken monkey on a roller coaster!


 
 OK, you didn't mention "seriously though" so I take this as humor?
  


money4me247 said:


> I am curious what people here think are their particular/unique strengths that makes them choose this type of coloration over a more neutral tuning. Is there some background/history of the company that is particularly appealing for certain enthusiasts?


 
 Personal preference?


----------



## stacker45

money4me247 said:


> 1) Grado GH-1
> 2) hmm... to my ears, does not sound 'natural' or 'realistic' due to their strong treble emphasis. Not 'fun' in the traditional sense whereas describing a v-shaped sound signature. these headphones sound very treble-focused to my ears with noticeable decreased bass and less sub-bass extension. quite a bit of variation and peakiness in the treble region too upon FR sweeps. very different tuning than almost all the other headphones I have ever tried. curious if all Grado's have that type of sound signature.
> 3) Honestly, not too concerned about the looks/build quality as sound is more important to me. Price point just seems quite high to me relative to the quality of some of the other headphones on the market. I would say the place for improvement is the earpads. There was to be better materials that could be used there. I do think that the earpads are responsible for some of the relative shortcomings of the sound (relative as I guess if you like this specific tuning choice, then not a shortcoming, but very far away from an accurate more neutral sound signature I am used to). Interesting to learn that they are handmade. They do seem like something produced by a DIYer by hand rather than something more assembly lined.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I consider myself one of the toughest Grado critics here, and even I can find positive things to say about them. The way I see it is, even though we might like different brands of headphones, we all have one thing in common, in that we're all headphones enthusiast.  I stopped visiting other brands threads on Head-Fi, because I got tired of the hate that many (not all) people had towards Grado. The name of this web site is Head-Fi, not Hi-FiMan-Fi. not Grado-Fi.
  
 That being said, what kind of reaction did you expect to get, when you come to the Grado fan thread, and start bad mouthing the brand of headphones that we like. I owned 8 pairs of Grados from the SR80i to the PS1000, and I'll be the first one to admit that HiFiMan, Audeze Sennheiser etc...all make very good sounding headphones. You on the other hand have not said one positive thing about Grado so far.
  
 And if you think that any handy man could make something similar, or better in his garage, I would like to see you try and fabricate a pair of PS1000. You obviously don't like Grado, and it's ok, but coming here, and start picking Grado apart is definaltely not cool...not cool at all.


----------



## tomb

audio addict said:


> joedoe said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say any Grado from the SR80e up _benefits_ from an amp, especially a tube amp, but none of them _require_ one.
> ...


 
  
 This is true, given the nature of most tube amps out there.  Most tube amps are OTL's (Output Transformer-Less), simply because the cost to produce them is usually much more expensive for an amp using output transformers (not always, though).  OTL tube amps have very limited current pulse capability, also with very high output impedances.  Grados really prefer output transformers.  IMHO, they typically do not like the current rage toward zero output impedance and respond well to some amount of impedance.  Output transformers can provide specific output windings optimized for 32 ohm loads.  This - Grados love.


----------



## wormsdriver

money4me247 said:


> curious how similar different Grado models sound relative to each other?
> 
> I recently had a chance to play with one Grado with my home system and run some measurements on them... and I hate to say it, but I was extremely disappointed...
> 
> ...


 
 oy, is it that time of the month already!??...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 I have NEVER seen Grados recommended for neutral well balanced sound signature. Hell, if I were to EVER recommend Grados to anyone is to other Grado fans, or MAYBE occasional  "I have $500 only to spend, what should I get?" noob thread. IMO, and if you're looking for just about anything but electronic music or rap music, I'd recommend something like a ps500e instead of throwing away money towards a cheap amp, cheap dac and then mediocre headphone. Better to put that money into a nice headphone that works well with your current source like your smartphone or ipod, etc...  IMO of course.
  
  
  
  
 After a long and never ending journey really, I landed on Grados. They are my personal preference for listening and enjoying music. I still venture out and BUY different headphones from other manufacturers to try out. I usually will also buy an amp to compliment that headphone to do it justice and audition it in hopes to find something more. After giving it some time to get aquainted to them, I've found that they just don't do it for me then I'll just move them along.
 Sorry to throw rocks at you on this, but if I disliked the particular headphone, I don't go looking for that particular headphone appreciation thread and much less that headphone's manufacturer appreciation (fan club) thread and stir the pot. For what? I don't get it? I mean, why on earth would I go to the Hifiman thread (for example), tell them I bought an HE-500 and that I'm sorry, but these headphones are just off!
  
 Me on the Hifiman thread: "Please guys, help me understand, how is it possible that you guys like this sound? Help me understand the appeal of these Headphones, I'm just curious"


----------



## ruthieandjohn

money4me247 said:


> curious how similar different Grado models sound relative to each other?
> 
> I recently had a chance to play with one Grado with my home system and run some measurements on them... and I hate to say it, but I was extremely disappointed...
> 
> ...


 
 Here is a table comparing my (at the time) 13 Grado models, using the same 10 acoustic features that I used to compare my HE1000 to HD 800 and (Grado) PS1000, when we were both HiFiMAN HE1000 beta testers.  The master table is built from a variety of three-way compares... scores closer to 100% are better.  Best scoring is the RS2i, which I separately compared later to the newer RS2e, finding the RS2e the best scoring (but the PS1000 is still my favorite, despite this scoring!).
  

  
 If you like 4D graphical displays of the same data, here is one...
  

  
 Details on the comparisons leading to this data is in the post linked in my signature ("13 Grados Ranked, 4D Plot" or similar title).


----------



## XLR8

The joker and riddler have a puzzle for you Grado fans today...

"To capture a Grado and be motivated is to be?"


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
  
 ha, not the best picture to demonstrate this, but it had more than a few slits going around and I've seen these pads on two different Grados. The other was on my "pink driver" Sr225 IIRC.


xlr8 said:


> The joker and riddler have a puzzle for you Grado fans today...
> 
> "To capture a Grado and be motivated is to be?"


 
 If "*To capture a Grado...*" means a Grado fan member outside of the Grado fan Club, than the answer to your riddle is: 
  
 a tone deaf outcast leper? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
 ...sorry, I'm terrible at riddles


----------



## XLR8

wormsdriver said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > The joker and riddler have a puzzle for you Grado fans today...
> ...


 
  
 Nice try Wormsdriver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Incorrect answer....
 The answer is to be "CAP-TIVATED"




 Stay tuned for more riddles same bat-time same bat-channel tomorrow mwuahahahaahah


----------



## money4me247

lol. I think you guys took my comments way too personally. I really didn't mean it to sound to that negative. my comment was simply that the Grados appear to be very different from a neutral orientated pair of headphones and I was wondering if all Grados sounded like that and what was the specific appeal of that tuning.
  
@tomb's comment about it being more suitable rock is helpful. I will try testing it with rock music & see how it sounds.
  
@stacker45, I wasn't coming onto this thread to look for a fight. I wanted to hear what people thought the Grado's relative strengths/appeal was so I could do more testing with that it mind. would love to hear specifically why you ended up preferring the Grados.
  
@wormsdriver, didn't mean my post to be viewed as insult. just curious what personal preference factors lead people to prefer grados. okay, so I see that most Grado fans realize that the sound signature is a bit different than something more neutral orientated. I was just surprised by their coloration. Seemed a bit extreme to my ears, but I think it is something that one could adjust to.
  
 didn't mean my posting to be hating on Grados. Just sincerely curious what people thought their strengths were so I could test a bit more with that in mind.


----------



## rfan8312

Really sorry about this money4me24. The scolding that you recieved from defensive grad-lads wasn't representative of how everyone in here took your post.

I'll see if I can try to answer your question with my own perspective of where Grado love comes from.

It's a fun sound signature. IMO it's incredibly engaging and imo musical to the point of enfusing all of my favorite tracks with an energy that I'd never heard before picking up a Grado. Other headphones may measure better, or be more accurate, or suit most tastes better...but for some people the Grado sound is like "ahhh now THAT'S what I'm talking about".

It may depend entirely on what you set out to find/to obtain when selecting a headphone. I'm nearly convinced that for those of us who instantly click with the Grado sound it's because it satisfies something in us relating to wanting to hear our songs brought to life with some energy to them, as opposed to being able to hear every detail and pin drop yet not necessarily feeling involved with the music.

Also, as far as the Grado build is concerned, personally, and I'd bet that for others as well, the handmade-by-a-local-family element simply adds a bit of charm and magic to the whole affair. Maybe if the sound quality of Grado products wasn't so passionately accepted by so many people then possibly the hand-made aspect of the brand would be only tolerated, or barely tolerated, instead relished as it is now by so many Grado fans.

Also I personally really like the no non-sense "1940's fighter-pilot" simple beauty/genius of the Grado look, especially after auditioning high-end Grados because as I take the headphones off and look at them I just think "Damn these things rock, I don't care if they dressed them up in pink bunny slippers as long as they sound this good". To me some headphones look is just too over the top, gimmicky and silly, then I listen to them, feel under-whelmed and wonder why they didn't spend more time tuning a better sound and less time trying to make the headphones look so good.

Anyway, I'm still interested in other brands of headphones but imo there are times when only Grado can get the job done.
I'll continue to shop around for other kinds of sounds but all along I'm pretty sure I'll keep aquiring Grados that strike me by their sound and there seem to be many in their vast line-up that can do that.


----------



## rovopio

money4me247 said:


> lol. I think you guys took my comments way too personally. I really didn't mean it to sound to that negative. my comment was simply that the Grados appear to be very different from a neutral orientated pair of headphones and I was wondering if all Grados sounded like that and what was the specific appeal of that tuning.


 
  
 Hi mate.. this is Mike. You probably remember me from.. I don't know some PM I sent you in the past. I'd like to ask.. I vaguely read in passing some reviews about r70x. Did you review them? I remember you have a k7xx. But do you also happen to have a he-560 or he-400i. Do you mind if I ask you the sub-bass comparison between the r70x and the Hifiman?
 r70x where I'm at is cheap cheap cheap at $200 so... I'm thinking of getting that if it's warm enough (something akin to hd650), to complement my grado.
  
 On your question about Grado, I learned from this thread that past Grado was tuned with some songs, I can't remember what songs exactly and what albums/singers were (you probably can search on this thread but it will Take Time because I can't even remember the proper keyword for that particular series of posts), But my general impression that still sticks was that a Part of old Grado tuning was from listening to female-vocal heavy / accoustic-heavy songs.
  
 And it shows! I rarely listen to west / US singers, but listening to my own Japanese Bossa / Jazz / Folk / Pop albums is quite a sublime experience with a Grado. Even if it's the lowest of the rung grado sr60, which I used for many years. So I'm going to chime in and say that Grado can reproduce the _feel _of listening to female-vocal heavy songs like none other of headphones I've ever owned (not that I owned a lot). I did auditioned many headphones circa 2 years ago in the $100-$300 price range, and Grado still comes up ahead on many of them in the _feel _department.
  
 And yes, Grado is definitely treble-happy, and I guess one good way of eliminating that is by equalizer, which I do use. Or by age. If you've been here long enough you will notice that most regulars here are well... _they are not 18 anymore._
  
_--_if you don't mind a bit of _free music sharing, _I can dropbox some songs (japanese) that I think is great with Grado--
 Most of my songs can't be found on youtube either ever since Japan put out a new law about internet rights, IP, and, what is considered a piracy ~2 years ago--
_Which to be honest is really absurd because in Japan, Blockbuster-like store (called Tsutaya) are still succesfully exist, and everybody "rent" CDs from Tsutaya, especially those Limited Edition CDs Japan are so fond of-- _But uploading Music Videos or Live Concert online is considered unlawful.
  
 Anyway, I'm just Happy that Grado fulfill my niche needs that many of japanese songs I own sounds very, very good on them, which is Really Weird in hindsight because Japan has their own headphone manufacturer, Audio-Technica for a major example.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

money4me247 said:


> lol. I think you guys took my comments way too personally. I really didn't mean it to sound to that negative. my comment was simply that the Grados appear to be very different from a neutral orientated pair of headphones and I was wondering if all Grados sounded like that and what was the specific appeal of that tuning.
> 
> @tomb's comment about it being more suitable rock is helpful. I will try testing it with rock music & see how it sounds.
> 
> ...


 
 I bought my first Grados (which were my 2nd "audiophile" cans too), the SR60i because then I read that Grados are best for Rock and Metal. Honestly even till now I have found no other headphones that can do these 2 genres as well as Grados. My most favourite "headfi moment" was when I listened to the 325is + ODAC/O2 for the first time. Even till now I have barely been without a pair of 325is, except for a short period that I could afford the RS1i.
  
 I think Grado clearly shines when you need an experience that is musical and fun. The HD650 easily beats Grado in term of smoothness, and soundstage has never been Grado's strength either. However if you need some intimate Jazz or some powerful Metal or just some lively Indie, I'd definitely recommend Grado over anything else in their respective price range. In Metal, Grados can both improve those poorly recorded Black Metal albums and also add more attacks to almost-perfectly recorded discs from Pantera or Death as well. I've moved onto Indie and Alternative Rock and Vietnamese Oldies more, but still it's almost impossible for me to survive without a pair of Grados.


----------



## whirlwind

money4me247 said:


> curious how similar different Grado models sound relative to each other?
> 
> I recently had a chance to play with one Grado with my home system and run some measurements on them... and I hate to say it, but I was extremely disappointed...
> 
> ...


 
 Neutral...no certainly not.
  
 Fun...yes, extremely so and while I will probably never own very many different Grado's at one time, i will always have one very close so I will be able to scratch my Grado itch.
  
 They are the best low level listening cans that I have ever used and they are very fast and excel with electric guitar...all of this can be achieved with any model....that is why I think everyone should at least have a pair of SR60....very fun


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Grados are the furthest thing from neutral I can think of. For me "neutral" = DT880, MDR V6, AKG K550 etc. 
  
 Of all the Grados I've auditioned/owned perhaps the GR10 is the only thing that comes close to neutral.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

money4me247 said:


> curious how similar different Grado models sound relative to each other?
> 
> I recently had a chance to play with one Grado with my home system and run some measurements on them... and I hate to say it, but I was extremely disappointed...
> 
> ...



@money4me247 , welcome to GradoLand. Despite your concerns above, I bet you stay! 

One prolific poster here (@stacker45) compares different headphones to different models of automobiles. In that spirit, I would compare headphones to people.

The HE1000, for which you wrote what I consider the landmark review of its beta version (others, go *here* if you want to see one of the best reviews ever - 35 "thumbs up" so far!), like the HD 800, is the brainy good student, always telling the truth and always right. 

The Grados, on the other hand, are the unique personalities in class... the guy that can instantly compose a rap on any topic, or the girl that wears the offbeat, enticing outfits. 

One goes to one place for truth, but comes here to GradoLand for...Fun!


----------



## jimr101

For me and only those of us that have live to enjoy the richest climax of rock music during the late 60's and 70's. A music that takes roots in the cotton fields of the southern plantations from gospel, country, folk that was picked up from the early black blues by those of the likes of Carl Perkins, Elvis, Johnny Cash, Jerry Lee etc. and taking a detour during the civil rights by England by the greats of the brittish invation like the Beattles and RollingStones and all the rest of the greats. To mature into the greatest sound of our century that in my humble opinion is rivaled only by the masters of classical music in creative genius and ability to touch the soul. The tools of the classics were the wonderful craftmanship of their instruments and the acoustics of the auditoriums opera houses that performed without amplification. This being said I am from the age of the height of rock at the introduction of high fi. And being that while there is and resurgence and very good attempts to reproduce this wonderful sound I must apologize for being byious and prejudiced but it is the engineering of the greats that designed names such as McIntosh Marshall Jensen Vox and on and on that set the bar for me that they all try (and very often succeed to be fair) that I measure the sound of my Grados. So when I call Joseph Grado's designs as neutral I am referring to his reproducion of the not so neutral sounds the artist were producing in the days we were first introduced to HiFi with those magical tube Marshall amps. So instead on the word neutral I should say "The Magical Sound" of the Grados that many try to reach. Worthy of mention for this magical sound is the wonderful amps and speakers of that period that brought affordability of the hifi experience to my youth like pioneer marantz sansui and the great speakers like JBL, HPM pioneers, Altec Lansing etc...just as Grados reaches this magical sound out today.


----------



## GreenBow

williamleonhart said:


> I bought my first Grados (which were my 2nd "audiophile" cans too), the SR60i because then I read that Grados are best for Rock and Metal. Honestly even till now I have found no other headphones that can do these 2 genres as well as Grados. My most favourite "headfi moment" was when I listened to the 325is + ODAC/O2 for the first time. Even till now I have barely been without a pair of 325is, except for a short period that I could afford the RS1i.
> 
> I think Grado clearly shines when you need an experience that is musical and fun. The HD650 easily beats Grado in term of smoothness, and soundstage has never been Grado's strength either. However if you need some intimate Jazz or some powerful Metal or just some lively Indie, I'd definitely recommend Grado over anything else in their respective price range. In Metal, Grados can both improve those poorly recorded Black Metal albums and also add more attacks to almost-perfectly recorded discs from Pantera or Death as well. I've moved onto Indie and Alternative Rock and Vietnamese Oldies more, but still it's almost impossible for me to survive without a pair of Grados.


 

 Some SR325is maybe made for lehoang15tuoi.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Grado-SR325is-Headphones-/221885960565?_trksid=p2054897.l4275


----------



## rgs9200m

Ah, jimr101, nice write-up and a nice taste in music. An enjoyable read. So true.


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> oy, is it that time of the month already!??...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm with you Worms. This guy isn't asking for opinions because he is interrested in buying a pair of Grado, and can't audition them before he buys. He has actually heard one of the most appreciated Grado model. The GH-1 in stock form, has slightly more bass, and less treble, and he still didn't think that the bass was sufficient, and he said that the treble was too bright.
  
 He has not said ONE positive thing about Grado. The GH-1 are light as a feather, there, one positive thing....check!. He even said that Grados look like they are DIY by someone in his basement. I think I even remember him saying that someone who's a bit handy, could make a better product.   
  
 It's simple, you listen, you either, like, or you don't, if you do, you go on a fan thread, and discuss about it, if you don't, it's end of story. If you decide to go on a fan thread, and start rocking the boat by pointing at every flaw that the headphones have according to you, you are throlling. 
  
 The thing that I hate even more about the throlls, is when they dial it back a few notches, once they see that **** has hit the fan, saying something like, ''I didn't mean for my comments to sound negative'', I'm sure that they say this, just so the throll keeps going.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I couldn't agree more, with your last sentence buddy.


----------



## rfan8312

Have been messaging with him. He is very interested in Grados and which kinds of songs work best with them.

That's ok, it's almost time for your pills.

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimr101

Stacker45 some people are just not worthy of the beatles the rolling stones janis the allman brothers so just let them mire in their bass heavy no trebble beats lifeless music! So sad isn't it!


----------



## stacker45

money4me247 said:


> curious how similar different Grado models sound relative to each other?
> 
> I recently had a chance to play with one Grado with my home system and run some measurements on them... and I hate to say it, but I was extremely disappointed...
> 
> ...


 
 Quote:


rfan8312 said:


> Have been messaging with him. He is very interested in Grados and which kinds of songs work best with them.
> 
> That's ok, it's almost time for your pills.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


 
  
 You're right, it is time for my pills, and while I'm gone, why don't you read his post above, and tell me again if this seems like someone who's really interrested in buying one of Grado's ''DIY'',  products!


----------



## stacker45

jimr101 said:


> Stacker45 some people are just not worthy of the beatles the rolling stones janis the allman brothers so just let them mire in their bass heavy no trebble beats lifeless music! So sad isn't it!


 
  
 Hey don't you start badmouthing the Beats. Who do you think is precribing me my pills...I'd be lost without the good old Dr Dre!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Hey don't you start badmouthing the Beats. Who do you think is precribing me my pills...I'd be lost without the good old Dr Dre!


----------



## Krutsch

ruthieandjohn said:


>


----------



## GreenBow

Haaaaaaaaaahahaah - last two posts are so funny.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

greenbow said:


> Some SR325is maybe made for lehoang15tuoi.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Grado-SR325is-Headphones-/221885960565?_trksid=p2054897.l4275


 
 Looks great, but I'm still having a pair of spare iGrado/SR60i drivers... Maybe I'd find a way to woodify them... Maybe.


----------



## whirlwind

krutsch said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## ruthieandjohn

whirlwind said:


>


----------



## whirlwind

^  Ha ha ha ^
  
 kayandjohn...you are just too much!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

whirlwind said:


> ^  Ha ha ha ^
> 
> kayandjohn...you are just too much!



I am trying to fund my headphone hobby by selling important, innovative headphone accessories. 

Stay tuned for:



 Earcup-mounted Q Tips, so you can clean and scratch your ears while leaving your headphone on;
 Automated Headphone Auditioner, or AHA, that listens tirelessly to your headphones for you, freeing up your time;
 Head-mounted front- and side-view mirror, so you can constantly see just how handsome those designer headphones make you look!


----------



## JoeDoe

Any Gradoheads out there running theirs from a Woo WA7? I'm looking at trading in the Pan Am for the Woo and I'm wondering how it'll pair with my RS1s. Let me know!


----------



## DrawTheLine87

joedoe said:


> Any Gradoheads out there running theirs from a Woo WA7? I'm looking at trading in the Pan Am for the Woo and I'm wondering how it'll pair with my RS1s. Let me know!



I've heard a few people in the WA7/WA7tp thread mention their RS1s sounding quite good from them. I also think part of it is what tubes you choose for the power supply. 

I'll know tomorrow myself, as my WA7/WA7tp will be arriving tomorrow!


----------



## joseph69

drawtheline87 said:


> I'll know tomorrow myself, as my WA7/WA7tp will be arriving tomorrow!


 
 Congratulations, enjoy your new amp!


----------



## GreenBow

williamleonhart said:


> Looks great, but I'm still having a pair of spare iGrado/SR60i drivers... Maybe I'd find a way to woodify them... Maybe.


 

 Hmm, might not work the same. The iGrado use different cable and some of the audio quality of the SR60 will be in the cable. (Hee hee will these be the iGrado your dogs chewed yeh? Sorry, I know I should not laugh.) I still think it's a brilliant idea though. You might find some cable or buy what others use when changing cable.
  
 Martin Custom Audio that makes cups said he was taking a break from producing them, last I looked. http://www.martincustomaudio.com/
  
 I found this place though. http://vibrolabs.com/collections/grado-cups/ I had a closer look at the cheaper option on these and googled the wood. It's a hardwood with no real discernible odour. I think it might give my 225e the lift they need, (albeit they are good headphones anyway). I am also thinking about maybe making my own cups. If I can get the measurements and drill bits the right size. (I saw a bit of scrap mahogany on ebay.)
  
@kayandjohn, haha too funny. I'll have a pair of those cup badges, and a pre-order on Earcup-mounted Q Tips, please. (Hahah will be staying tuned. Creased up laughing.)


----------



## Rearwing

I have recently acquired a pair of HF2 Grado's and I am really pleased with their sound signature and their aesthetic appeal. They are my fourth pair of Grado's and they have just overtaken my 325's as my go to evening phones. I listen to FLAC files exclusively and have just got into the benefits of hi-res files (when I can afford them). I run the Grado's through either a Hugo, or an iFi iDSD  DAC/Amp, and they sound fantastic; I use a Fiio X5 as transport with an SPDIF cable as an interconnect, and the music sounds fantastic.
  
 I have a number of other headphones, but at the moment I am mainly opting for the HF2's, almost exclusively.


----------



## joseph69

greenbow said:


> I found this place though. http://vibrolabs.com/collections/grado-cups/ I had a closer look at the cheaper option on these and googled the wood. It's a hardwood with no real discernible odour. I think it might give my 225e the lift they need, (albeit they are good headphones anyway).


 
 I have the Vibrolabs "classic" wooden cups on my 80i and they are beautiful!
 Keep in mind, the drivers need to be liberated.


----------



## GreenBow

joseph69 said:


> I have the Vibrolabs "classic" wooden cups on my 80i and they are beautiful!
> Keep in mind, the drivers need to be liberated.


 

 Yeah, good post joseph69. Liberating the drivers looks a little scary. I watched the vid on youtube. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9A6UwkQFTdg
  
 I am just as concerned as to how you glue and mount the drivers in the wood cups. He used a double sided tape which he says mounts the drivers permanently. I think that is a bad idea. I want to be able to remove the drivers in future if needed. Or one day a driver may fail and be sent to Grado for repair. Until I can pin down the whole technique from start to finish I am waiting before getting started. I think I will probably buy the 325e also, in case it all goes wrong, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 I imagine there will be a different sound between a wood 225e and a normal aluminium 325e. That could be amazing to hear.


----------



## DaemonSire

greenbow said:


> Yeah, good post joseph69. Liberating the drivers looks a little scary. I watched the vid on youtube. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9A6UwkQFTdg
> 
> I am just as concerned as to how you glue and mount the drivers in the wood cups. He used a double sided tape which he says mounts the drivers permanently. I think that is a bad idea. I want to be able to remove the drivers in future if needed. Or one day a driver may fail and be sent to Grado for repair. Until I can pin down the whole technique from start to finish I am waiting before getting started. I think I will probably buy the 325e also, in case it all goes wrong,
> 
> ...


 
 I may be selling my 325e once I get the GH-1.  If you decide to go for one, hit me up.


----------



## joseph69

greenbow said:


> I am just as concerned as to how you glue and mount the drivers in the wood cups. He used a double sided tape which he says mounts the drivers permanently. I think that is a bad idea. I want to be able to remove the drivers in future if needed. Or one day a driver may fail and be sent to Grado for repair. Until I can pin down the whole technique from start to finish I am waiting before getting started. I think I will probably buy the 325e also, in case it all goes wrong,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The tape (foam) is not 2-sided, its 1-sided…its like weather stripping and the tape side stick to the driver (not the cup) and the dryvers are easily removable. Its very easy to liberate the drivers as shown in the video…don't be afraid, you can do it!


----------



## DrawTheLine87

I'm listening to some Rodrigo y Gabriela on my RS1 classics right now and I'm truly happy with how they sound. Compared to my SR225i's, they have a more full, rich, detailed sound. I couldn't be happier with these.


----------



## joseph69

drawtheline87 said:


> I'm listening to some Rodrigo y Gabriela on my RS1 classics right now and I'm truly happy with how they sound. Compared to my SR225i's, they have a more full, rich, detailed sound. I couldn't be happier with these.


----------



## jaywillin

daemonsire said:


> I may be selling my 325e once I get the GH-1.  If you decide to go for one, hit me up.


 
 i might have some interest


----------



## GreenBow

@joeseph69 
 @lehoang15tuoi
  
 Cheaper cups that the other Vibrolabs ones. http://turbulentlabs.com/vibro-cups/
  
@DaemonSire Maybe. Good luck with your sale if you do.


----------



## stacker45

whirlwind said:


> ^  Ha ha ha ^
> 
> kayandjohn...you are just too much!


 
  
 What about me!, I write funny posts too, don't I?
  
 John write funny stuff too....if you like that kind of simple, first degree humour.
  
 Now....how do I say this without hurting anyone's feelings, I realise that my humour's level of subtlety might make it ''inaccessible'' for some people.
  
 Well, I guess if I'm to expect any kind of recognition, I'll have bring my humour down a few notches.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                                                                                                                                                                          
  
 Oh!, and John, I was just kidding there Buddy, your humour isn't THAT simple!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          
  
  


greenbow said:


> Yeah, good post joseph69. Liberating the drivers looks a little scary. I watched the vid on youtube. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9A6UwkQFTdg
> 
> I am just as concerned as to how you glue and mount the drivers in the wood cups. He used a double sided tape which he says mounts the drivers permanently. I think that is a bad idea. I want to be able to remove the drivers in future if needed. Or one day a driver may fail and be sent to Grado for repair. Until I can pin down the whole technique from start to finish I am waiting before getting started. I think I will probably buy the 325e also, in case it all goes wrong,
> 
> ...


 
  
 You don't have to send your headphones to Grado, according to some people, you could probably do a better job than Grado would anyway. Heck!, with the right tools, and a little determination, a Chimpanzee could build, or repair Grado headphones!


----------



## XLR8

rearwing said:


> I have recently acquired a pair of HF2 Grado's and I am really pleased with their sound signature and their aesthetic appeal. They are my fourth pair of Grado's and they have just overtaken my 325's as my go to evening phones. I listen to FLAC files exclusively and have just got into the benefits of hi-res files (when I can afford them). I run the Grado's through either a Hugo, or an iFi iDSD  DAC/Amp, and they sound fantastic; I use a Fiio X5 as transport with an SPDIF cable as an interconnect, and the music sounds fantastic.
> 
> I have a number of other headphones, but at the moment I am mainly opting for the HF2's, almost exclusively.




Congratulations.
Welcome to the club.
I enjoy the HF2's immensely. I think they are the quiet achievers.
Happy listening ☺


----------



## joseph69

greenbow said:


> @joeseph69
> @lehoang15tuoi
> 
> Cheaper cups that the other Vibrolabs ones. http://turbulentlabs.com/vibro-cups/


 
 Hmm, very nice cups!
 Batch #001/003 are beautiful!
 I actually have batch #002 which look like the "classic" cups from Vibrolabs. Funny how batch # 002 (classic cups) are more expensive than Batch # 001/003 which have a nicer color/grain?


----------



## stacker45

I just bought a tuxedo (wooden sleve) to dress up my Marantz 2226B. The pictrue doesn't do it justice th to have my longshoreman's hook chromed
  
 Also, health issues, have forced me into an early retirement, so I decided to repupose my longshoreman's hook, into an headphones stand.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I just bought a tuxedo (wooden sleve) to dress up my Marantz 2226B. The pictrue doesn't do it justice th to have my longshoreman's hook chromed
> 
> Also, health issues, have forced me into an early retirement, so I decided to repupose my longshoreman's hook, into an headphones stand.


 
 The Marantz looks great!
 Good idea for the HP stand.
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 


>


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

stacker45 said:


> I just bought a tuxedo (wooden sleve) to dress up my Marantz 2226B. The pictrue doesn't do it justice th to have my longshoreman's hook chromed
> 
> Also, health issues, have forced me into an early retirement, so I decided to repupose my longshoreman's hook, into an headphones stand.


 
 Very beautiful headphone stand! The Marantz and amps look great too! I'm envious!


----------



## stacker45

williamleonhart said:


> Very beautiful headphone stand! The Marantz and amps look great too! I'm envious!


 
  


joseph69 said:


> The Marantz looks great!
> Good idea for the HP stand.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks! you guys are much too kind, I mean, let's be honest, the headphone stand looks like the school project of a glue sniffing 7 year old.


----------



## wormsdriver

^Looks more like a Midieval torture device to me!


----------



## XLR8

wormsdriver said:


> ^Looks more like a Midieval torture device to me!




It's a guillotine chopping board.


----------



## whirlwind

The Marantz is looking wonderful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Don't drop those RS1i wood cups on that hook


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> I just bought a tuxedo (wooden sleve) to dress up my Marantz 2226B. The pictrue doesn't do it justice th to have my longshoreman's hook chromed
> 
> Also, health issues, have forced me into an early retirement, so I decided to repupose my longshoreman's hook, into an headphones stand.
> 
> ...


 
  
 very nice indeed stacker !


----------



## jaywillin

a little something to get hump day off right


----------



## DaemonSire

In preparation for my GH-1 arrival, I ordered a set of official Grado G-Cush pads.  I just got them and noticed that one of them has a little 'pit' or hole in the foam and the other has a crease (see pics).  Is this common of the G-Cush pads or do these look bad?
  
 They were bought from a reputable dealer and are official Grado pads.


----------



## Rearwing

XLR8, many thanks for the welcome, I think Grado owners are the friendliest!


----------



## Audio Addict

daemonsire said:


> In preparation for my GH-1 arrival, I ordered a set of official Grado G-Cush pads.  I just got them and noticed that one of them has a little 'pit' or hole in the foam and the other has a crease (see pics).  Is this common of the G-Cush pads or do these look bad?
> 
> They were bought from a reputable dealer and are official Grado pads.




I would contact the seller and ask for a replacement pair. Mine did not have those defects.


----------



## joseph69

daemonsire said:


> In preparation for my GH-1 arrival, I ordered a set of official Grado G-Cush pads.  I just got them and noticed that one of them has a little 'pit' or hole in the foam and the other has a crease (see pics).  Is this common of the G-Cush pads or do these look bad?
> They were bought from a reputable dealer and are official Grado pads.


 
 Don't sweat it, I've seen this before and some do, some don't…regardless it won't effect the sound.
 Enjoy your GH-1 with the (G) cushions!


----------



## maddin

@ DaemonSire:
 the last pair of G-cush I bought here had also a similar defect on on side. It does not affect the sound and I prefer that Grado sells them and not discard them and increase than the prices for the perfect ones.
 On the positive site: you will not see the defects when you were them...


----------



## stacker45

daemonsire said:


> In preparation for my GH-1 arrival, I ordered a set of official Grado G-Cush pads.  I just got them and noticed that one of them has a little 'pit' or hole in the foam and the other has a crease (see pics).  Is this common of the G-Cush pads or do these look bad?
> 
> They were bought from a reputable dealer and are official Grado pads.


 
  
 Mine have similar ''normal Grado defects'', so I'd say that yours are ''par for the course'' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





jaywillin said:


> a little something to get hump day off right




  
 Looks like my Technics SL-1200MK2, exept that mine is black. These turntables are very well made.


----------



## labrat




----------



## gregorya

stacker45 said:


> Mine have similar ''normal Grado defects'', so I'd say that yours are ''par for the course''




Or "par for the pad"... 

My last pair had similar custom features... Sound fine though.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Mine didn't have the dent but like others said, I wouldn't have minded either. 
  
 I never had a G Cushs for that long (currently using Earzonk Gs on my PS500), but do they disintegrate as fast as the Ls?


----------



## money4me247

from my experience with the grados, I would say that the earpads are definitely the place for improvement. The foam used is what contributed the most to my sense that the the material quality was a tad lacking and I think you can get better sonics with different earpads. I felt that the current earpads was what made it difficult to get consistent FR measurements and it contributed to some of the more critical sonic impressions.
  
 I would say that Grado should consider altering the earpad material rather than playing with different wood cups as I feel like that would allow for the greatest sonic improvements.
  
 this is only meant to be constructive feedback. that being said, I did further test with some of the helpful thoughts provided, and I can see the strengths and appeal of the GH-1, though I do think they are suitable for very specific genre tastes and sound signature requires quite a long brain-burn-in time to adjust to. should be worthwhile to try out for certain folks in this hobby.


----------



## rfan8312

You take that back YOU!!

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## LorandCz

Would very much like to get my hands on a pair of Grado cans. The *SR225E *to be more specific. Has any of you got the chance to try the *GH1*?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

lorandcz said:


> Would very much like to get my hands on a pair of Grado cans. The *SR225E *to be more specific. Has any of you got the chance to try the *GH1*?


 
 Yes, I have.  It is perhaps the second or third favorite of my 19 Grados, with the PS1000 and the RS2e and perhaps RS2i being ahead of it.


----------



## YtseJamer

lorandcz said:


> Would very much like to get my hands on a pair of Grado cans. The *SR225E *to be more specific. Has any of you got the chance to try the *GH1*?


 
  
 I have the 225e and the GH1 and they are amazing!


----------



## wormsdriver

I got a Pizza (box) from Brooklyn fresh outta the oven this morning. Can't wait to open it up later today and take a bite!!!... 

Right now it's off to bed though, it's waaay past my bedtime!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> I got a Pizza (box) from Brooklyn fresh outta the oven this morning. Can't wait to open it up later today and take a bite!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 All right, now you have all of Grado Fandom tracing back through your prior posts, while you are SLEEPING, even, to see what flavor of pizza you ordered.  Was it a GH-1?  A GH-1 with G CUSH on top?  Or maybe the King of PSSA's the PS1000?  Inquiring minds want to KNOW!


----------



## S-O8

Given the cost of them I would send them back !  They are far from cheap so you want a pair that is 100% OK ...


----------



## YtseJamer




----------



## GreenBow

stacker45 said:


> I just bought a tuxedo (wooden sleve) to dress up my Marantz 2226B. The pictrue doesn't do it justice th to have my longshoreman's hook chromed
> 
> Also, health issues, have forced me into an early retirement, so I decided to repupose my longshoreman's hook, into an headphones stand.


 
  
 That hook looks like an accident waiting to happen to me. I'd advise remove it.


----------



## rfan8312

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NTAyWDUwMg==/z/Yo8AAOxyHE5RvTsh/$(KGrHqN,!o0FG3JgjtE(BRvTshSqZQ~~60_35.JPG


Suitable replacement.


----------



## rfan8312

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NTAyWDUwMg==/z/Yo8AAOxyHE5RvTsh/$(KGrHqN,!o0FG3JgjtE(BRvTshSqZQ~~60_35.JPG


----------



## jaywillin

just had to share !!


----------



## Arty McGhee

derek trucks + warren hanes = holy crap


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > I got a Pizza (box) from Brooklyn fresh outta the oven this morning. Can't wait to open it up later today and take a bite!!!...
> ...


 
 Oh LAWD it's been a long day. Finally, the kids are in bed and i have an hour before I head out to work...
  
 without further ado, here it is, a Big deep dish Brooklyn Pizza with all the trimmings...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: PIZZA!




  

  

  

  

  

  

 Serial # 54XX-9-15  (September 2015)


----------



## wormsdriver

First song, first impression. YUP, it's a Ps1000 alright. Very similar to the original. Vocals are closer and not recessed though. Mid bass is not as bloated as the original, but still very much present. Sounds like a clearer, blacker background...
  
 At this VERY early stage, I'd say they are indeed a slightly improved version of the original, mainly for people who found the vocals were too recessed that has been addressed here. 
  
 PS1000e > Chord Hugo > Mad Ear+ HD...  I haven't heard any harshness at all as other have experienced. I do not plan on burning these in unless they're on my head or right in front of me when I have several headphones plugged in at the same time during a listening session.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

wormsdriver said:


> Oh LAWD it's been a long day. Finally, the kids are in bed and i have an hour before I head out to work...
> 
> without further ado, here it is, a Big deep dish Brooklyn Pizza with all the trimmings...
> 
> ...


 
 OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG 
  
 I WANT IT!


----------



## wormsdriver

williamleonhart said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Oh LAWD it's been a long day. Finally, the kids are in bed and i have an hour before I head out to work...
> ...


 
 haha, funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I traded my HD800 plus cash for this guy, I wonder how things will play out. If I eventually decide on the PS1000 or PS1000e? I think they will be too similar in the end to keep both though...


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> Oh LAWD it's been a long day. Finally, the kids are in bed and i have an hour before I head out to work...
> without further ado, here it is, a Big deep dish Brooklyn Pizza with all the trimmings...


 
 WOW, very nice surprise! 
 Congratulations and enjoy them!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## wormsdriver

^^Thank you brother. Are you still auditioning the e version?
  
  
  
 Here's the obligatory side by side:

  

  
  #therecanbeONLYone!


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> ^^Thank you brother. Are you still auditioning the e version?
> #therecanbeONLYone!


 
 Your welcome.
 No, the loaners had to go back and received my PS1K back from Grado due to them sounding dark/veiled in the mid-upper frequency range and loss of clarity/detail, and they are now back to normal and prefer them to the (e) series…like you say, there can only be one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 They both sound similar and I did prefer the percussion instruments with the (e) series, but preferred the overall warmth of the PS1K so I chose them for this reason, and also being I have the RS-1i which I prefer over both for their realism with percussion instruments. Enjoy, and keep us posted on your preference!


----------



## LorandCz

Nice! I think Grado's are one of the most visually appealing headphones out there. In my opinion at least. But what I like the most about them, the GH1 in particular, is the story. As for the sound, I didn't get to test them yet. I feel like I missed on a big part of life


----------



## LorandCz

And how does the raven's song sound through them?


----------



## boyd32450

I have had some modded 225's for about two years now. I really love the way they sound but I decided to upgrade so I went to my local HiFi dealer and demo'd alot of HP's. I listened to alot of different hi end and low end HP's and finally settled on RS1i's that I got a break on the price from the store since it was the last one they had still brand new. I pick them up tomorrow and can hardly wait.


----------



## wormsdriver

boyd32450 said:


> I have had some modded 225's for about two years now. I really love the way they sound but I decided to upgrade so I went to my local HiFi dealer and demo'd alot of HP's. I listened to alot of different hi end and low end HP's and finally settled on RS1i's that I got a break on the price from the store since it was the last one they had still brand new. I pick them up tomorrow and can hardly wait.


 
 congrats! good choice on the new Rs1i. Even better if you got a nice discount on them!


----------



## joseph69

boyd32450 said:


> I have had some modded 225's for about two years now. I really love the way they sound but I decided to upgrade so I went to my local HiFi dealer and demo'd alot of HP's. I listened to alot of different hi end and low end HP's and finally settled on RS1i's that I got a break on the price from the store since it was the last one they had still brand new. I pick them up tomorrow and can hardly wait.


 
 Great choice, can't go wrong with the RS1i!


----------



## tassardar

Recently I revived my RS1 and reterminated them for balance usage. Oh so much better through my current set of equipment and balanced. Re-ignite my love for them! And they sound really great through my ZX2 in balanced mode hehe.


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> ^^Thank you brother. Are you still auditioning the e version?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm glad that you're enjoying your PS1ke, and I see that you've already done the ''tape mod''.


----------



## BRCMRGN

joseph69 said:


> Great choice, can't go wrong with the RS1i!


 
 Just dug mine outof the closet this afternoon. Lately, I've mostly been listening to my GS1000e, GH1 and RS2e. The RS1i is really special - I had forgotten just how good they sound.
  
 So many headphones. So little time!


----------



## joseph69

brcmrgn said:


> Just dug mine outof the closet this afternoon. Lately, I've mostly been listening to my GS1000e, GH1 and RS2e. The RS1i is really special - I had forgotten just how good they sound.
> So many headphones. So little time!


 
 Yes, the RS1i are special.
I haven't been listening to any of my other Hp's lately but my PS1K so tonight I'm listening to some 90's Grunge with my 325is.


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > ^^Thank you brother. Are you still auditioning the e version?
> ...


bahahaha. Good one!


----------



## whirlwind

Great Saturday morning to all of you "Gradoheads"
  
 Cup of McCafe crisp and dark columbian and some tunes.
  
 May I present to you.....The Nimmo Brothers   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  & King King
  

  

  
 Love the part at  8 minute 30 seconds!


----------



## labrat




----------



## wormsdriver

labrat said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad that you're enjoying your PS1ke, and I see that you've already done the ''tape mod''.
> ...


you must not know our resident funnyman @stacker45. 
The Ps1000e come with those rubber bands on the rim of the Aluminum cups to protect them from scratches and such.
The real "tape mod" goes on the rim of the L-cush pads and helps bring out some bass on the smaller Grados...


----------



## labrat




----------



## wormsdriver

^^I don't know about you, but I find him pretty damn funny! 

Do you have a link for those Chinese pads? Do they ship to the U.S.?
They look to be pretty interesting.


----------



## whirlwind

The day has finally come


----------



## ruthieandjohn

whirlwind said:


> The day has finally come



It's come at last.

At last it's come!

The day that I knew would come at last, has Come At Last.....

whirlwind whirled off the Deep End!

(Just WHAT are those boxes of colored tubes? Are they for tube rolling in your new tube amp?)


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> The day has finally come


 
 Awesome…congratulations on your new amp, can't wait to hear your impression…hope you LOVE it, enjoy!!!


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > The day has finally come
> ...


 
 No.....those are those foam noodles that are used in swimming pools...that is what Glenn used to pack my amp in the box with....great packing job to say the least.
  


joseph69 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > The day has finally come
> ...


 
 I hope I do to, Joseph!.
  
 We shall see.
  

  
 Going to start out with this tube combo....RCA 42EC4a.....Mullard 6080......Brimar 13d1, which is a 25SN7.....which sound the same as 6SN7 and 12SN7....but much, much cheaper....thanks to Glenns 6/12/25 switch.


----------



## joseph69

Thats a beauty!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GreenBow

It looks like a kind of Disneyworld of amplifiers.


----------



## DarthFader

Good afternoon, gents!
  
 I'm back once again from another automotive-related adventure and I'm spending the afternoon catching up on all the Grado Fan Club fun I missed! Who's got some music to recommend on this fine Saturday?


----------



## joseph69

darthfader said:


> Good afternoon, gents!
> 
> I'm back once again from another automotive-related adventure and I'm spending the afternoon catching up on all the Grado Fan Club fun I missed! Who's got some music to recommend on this fine Saturday?


 
  @whirlwind and  @jaywillin always have some fantastic music to check out…there was some posted this morning.


----------



## labrat




----------



## labrat




----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> No.....those are those foam noodles that are used in swimming pools...that is what Glenn used to pack my amp in the box with....great packing job to say the least.
> 
> I hope I do to, Joseph!.
> 
> ...


 
 a work of art ! congrats !!


----------



## GreenBow

All this talk about Grado pads recently, plus I have been thinking. I bet they are laughing every time someone comes up with £25 or £50 for a pair of pads.


----------



## jaywillin

darthfader said:


> Good afternoon, gents!
> 
> I'm back once again from another automotive-related adventure and I'm spending the afternoon catching up on all the Grado Fan Club fun I missed! Who's got some music to recommend on this fine Saturday?


 
 derek
  

  

  
 dickie
  

  
 warren


----------



## labrat




----------



## money4me247

labrat said:


> I paid the equivalent of around £50 for a pair of G-Cushions here in Norway about 7 years ago, here in Norway.
> No shops in the US was willing to ship to Norway.




If you need help gettin US items, feel free to PM me


----------



## labrat




----------



## olekrst

greenbow said:


> All this talk about Grado pads recently, plus I have been thinking. I bet they are laughing every time someone comes up with £25 or £50 for a pair of pads.


 
  
 On that note: anyone got experience with Ear Zonk pads? Are they any good, or am i better off getting Grado original pads?


----------



## GreenBow

olekrst said:


> On that note: anyone got experience with Ear Zonk pads? Are they any good, or am i better off getting Grado original pads?


 

 I think the best priced places I saw to buy Grado pads were ebay or Amazon. Good luck.


----------



## jaywillin

olekrst said:


> On that note: anyone got experience with Ear Zonk pads? Are they any good, or am i better off getting Grado original pads?


 
 the earzonk L's aren't too bad, at least the pair i had weren't, i greatly preferred the grado G cushes to the zonks 
 all in all, the grado's just seem higher quality


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> ^^I don't know about you, but I find him pretty damn funny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the compliment Worms, altough I wouldn't be surprised if some trooperss are thinking to themselves, ''damn worms, don't encourage him!'', 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I'd like to take this opportunity to inform our new troopers, (Grado fan), that, if I don't start a sentence with, ''seriously though'', it's possible that I could be joking.


----------



## boyd32450

jaywillin said:


> the earzonk L's aren't too bad, at least the pair i had weren't, i greatly preferred the grado G cushes to the zonks
> all in all, the grado's just seem higher quality


 
 I just ordered a pair of G cushes for my RS1i. I hope they fit better than the zonks I had on my modded 225.


----------



## tomb

boyd32450 said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > the earzonk L's aren't too bad, at least the pair i had weren't, i greatly preferred the grado G cushes to the zonks
> ...


 
 They will.  I can't imagine how Earzonk even sells the G cushions and gets away with it.  They're a total waste of money.  Actually, the L's are pretty bad, too, but they're at least functional.  (I won't order Earzonks again, btw.)


----------



## boyd32450

tomb said:


> They will.  I can't imagine how Earzonk even sells the G cushions and gets away with it.  They're a total waste of money.  Actually, the L's are pretty bad, too, but they're at least functional.  (I won't order Earzonks again, btw.)


 
 Thanks tomb I was hoping they were a tighter fit. I may have to order another set


----------



## whirlwind

greenbow said:


> It looks like a kind of Disneyworld of amplifiers.


 
 Yeah, it is kind of different.
  


jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > No.....those are those foam noodles that are used in swimming pools...that is what Glenn used to pack my amp in the box with....great packing job to say the least.
> ...


 
 Thanks Jay......yeah, glenn does wonderful work...built like a tank....I think the transformer by itself weighs more than the MAD Ear


----------



## joseph69

boyd32450 said:


> I just ordered a pair of G cushes for my RS1i. I hope they fit better than the zonks I had on my modded 225.


 
 Have you heard the RS1i with (G) cushions already?
  


tomb said:


> They will.  I can't imagine how Earzonk even sells the G cushions and gets away with it.  They're a total waste of money.  Actually, the L's are pretty bad, too, but they're at least functional.  (I won't order Earzonks again, btw.)


 
 +1000
 I purchased the vinyl pads from Ear Zonk to try with my 325is…it was a sin what they did to the Grado sound! I never tried their (L/G) cushions and I never will. It is beyond me how Grado even lets them say "for Grado HP's"???


----------



## GreenBow

225e, Meridian Explorer, and 300kbps rip 'Best of Def Leppard' from Amazon free Autorip loud, waiting for CD album delivery. Haha. I just joined Sunday-morning-itis.
  
                             Hair's on fire.  (Not literally.)


----------



## jaywillin

goooooooooooooooooood morning gradoland !
 a little skydog to get us started


----------



## bpcans

Has anybody accidentally turned off their DAC and wondered for a few minutes why your not hearing anything thru your headphones? Sometimes being human is a struggle.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Has anybody accidentally turned off their DAC and wondered for a few minutes why your not hearing anything thru your headphones? Sometimes being human is a struggle.


 
 No, but I was once switching between my GS-1/WA6 and wasn't hearing anything out of the WA6 because I never plugged the HP's into it, which stumped me for a few minutes!


----------



## JoeDoe

bpcans said:


> Has anybody accidentally turned off their DAC and wondered for a few minutes why your not hearing anything thru your headphones? Sometimes being human is a struggle.







joseph69 said:


> No, but I was once switching between my GS-1/WA6 and wasn't hearing anything out of the WA6 because I never plugged the HP's into it, which stumped me for a few minutes! :confused_face(1):




My version of this is turning on all equipment, pushing play, hearing nothing, and then realizing that the DAC's USB isn't connected to my computer...


----------



## bpcans

joedoe said:


> My version of this is turning on all equipment, pushing play, hearing nothing, and then realizing that the DAC's USB isn't connected to my computer...


Wow! I don't feel so human male challenged now


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> Has anybody accidentally turned off their DAC and wondered for a few minutes why your not hearing anything thru your headphones? Sometimes being human is a struggle.


 
  
  


joseph69 said:


> No, but I was once switching between my GS-1/WA6 and wasn't hearing anything out of the WA6 because I never plugged the HP's into it, which stumped me for a few minutes!


 
  
  


joedoe said:


> My version of this is turning on all equipment, pushing play, hearing nothing, and then realizing that the DAC's USB isn't connected to my computer...


 
 i've done all that, and having everything on, plugged in, except the amp


----------



## whirlwind

Guilty


----------



## DarthFader

jaywillin said:


> derek
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 You didn't fail to deliver, sir! Thanks!


----------



## joseph69

darthfader said:


> You didn't fail to deliver, sir! Thanks!


 
 I told you so!


----------



## DarthFader

joseph69 said:


> I told you so!


 
  
 And, brownie points to joseph69 for being right on the money in his prediction!


----------



## Pirakaphile

The GH1 is a very nice looking pair of cans, especially in comparison to the SR-80i I have, but I was disappointed with the same plastic gimbal thing. For $650 I really would like something sturdier and a little more attractive. Even the HiFiMan HE-500 at least feels nice for the $440 price I got it at (holy cow that thing is a tank). 
However, despite my whinings in relation to the less important parts of the cans, these Grados do look very handsome. The cups are very very nice, and the grill is super cool to look at with that red shining out. 

Anyway, a review will be coming in a while once I've put these dudes through the tests. One thing is for sure, the GH1 is much more.. Mature.. Than the SR-80i. 

AND HOLY BALLS THE CABLE IS MASSIVE


----------



## stacker45

pirakaphile said:


> The GH1 is a very nice looking pair of cans, especially in comparison to the SR-80i I have, but I was disappointed with the same plastic gimbal thing. For $650 I really would like something sturdier and a little more attractive. Even the HiFiMan HE-500 at least feels nice for the $440 price I got it at (holy cow that thing is a tank).
> However, despite my whinings in relation to the less important parts of the cans, these Grados do look very handsome. The cups are very very nice, and the grill is super cool to look at with that red shining out.
> 
> Anyway, a review will be coming in a while once I've put these dudes through the tests. One thing is for sure, the GH1 is much more.. Mature.. Than the SR-80i.
> ...


 
  
 You say ''whinings'' I say ''opinion'' wich you are in title to, and I also share. I'm willing to accept the fact that the GH-1 don't come with the 15' extension cable, but I don't think that plastic gimbals, have their place on &700 (Canadian) pair of headphones. I don't get the ''booster cable'' either, I mean, we're talking about 2'' to 2 1/2'' speakers here!.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And don't get me started on the, ''limited edition'' GH-1, pakaging! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 On a more positive note, I rank my GH-1/G right under my PS1k. This says a lot about their sound quality, because I love the sound of my PS1k. I think tha the GH-1/G offers a great, price vs performance ratio, I'd even go so far as saying that they're a ''no brainer''.


----------



## jaywillin

darthfader said:


> You didn't fail to deliver, sir! Thanks!


 
  
  


joseph69 said:


> I told you so!


 
 thanks ! i aim to please


----------



## rayfalkner

#10637 reporting in.
  
 (image missing)


----------



## wormsdriver

rayfalkner said:


> #10637 reporting in.
> 
> (image missing)


 
 Which model?


----------



## rayfalkner

An RS1i, been mine for 4 years+ actually but just have the time to properly enjoying it these past few weeks.
 Been loving the way the unit presents acoustic sounds especially string instruments.
  
 edit: how do you put picture(s) on your post here eh?


----------



## wormsdriver

> edit: how do you put picture(s) on your post here eh?


 
 I think as a new Head-fi member, you are restricted from posting pictures. Not sure if this restriction is lifted after you make a few more posts, or after a certain time period.
 My guess is after you make a few more posts...


----------



## rayfalkner

wormsdriver said:


> I think as a new Head-fi member, you are restricted from posting pictures. Not sure if this restriction is lifted after you make a few more posts, or after a certain time period.
> My guess is after you make a few more posts...


 

 Ah I see. Such strict rules for a quite large public board...
  
 Anyway I've been struggling with finding an SS amp for Grado(s).
 Been through numerous audio meetups and exhibition where I live, small and large and honestly to this day the only one that hits the spot are (strangely enough) a Mass Kobo and Bakoon--
 --I can't justify purchasing an amp way pricier than the headphone it will drives though so...


----------



## wormsdriver

rayfalkner said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > I think as a new Head-fi member, you are restricted from posting pictures. Not sure if this restriction is lifted after you make a few more posts, or after a certain time period.
> ...


 
 Grado's own Ra-1 amp pairs quite well with the Rs1, if you can find a used one cheap (less than $200) you could always try it out and if you don't like it, you can always sell it on here for not much of a loss, if any.
  
I use a HeadAmp Gs-1 and it's an excellent pairing with the Rs1. The Gs-1 are no longer in production, but can be found used from time to time on the For sale threads on here. Also, HeadAmp gilmore Lite, (also discontinued) is a bit cheaper than the Gs-1 but should pair quite nicely with the Rs1.


----------



## whirlwind

rayfalkner said:


> An RS1i, been mine for 4 years+ actually but just have the time to properly enjoying it these past few weeks.
> Been loving the way the unit presents acoustic sounds especially string instruments.
> 
> edit: how do you put picture(s) on your post here eh?


 
 I agree....string instruments sound great thru these. even at very low volume.


----------



## rayfalkner

wormsdriver said:


> Grado's own Ra-1 amp pairs quite well with the Rs1, if you can find a used one cheap (less than $200) you could always try it out and if you don't like it, you can always sell it on here for not much of a loss, if any.
> 
> I use a HeadAmp Gs-1 and it's an excellent pairing with the Rs1. The Gs-1 are no longer in production, but can be found used from time to time on the For sale threads on here. Also, HeadAmp gilmore Lite, (also discontinued) is a bit cheaper than the Gs-1 but should pair quite nicely with the Rs1.


 

 Oh that's right, never had the chance to try the RA-1. I don't think there's anyone who owns that amp here where I reside.
 Aren't people used to say that RA-1 is basically a CMOY with nice wood enclosure or something?
  
 On the other hand, I clearly remember that in a meetup once, I plugged the RS1 into WA6SE... goodness, what a blissful experience. Probably spent at least half an hour enjoying it (with a stare from the owner of course, sorry mr.owner).
 --Too bad it's a tube amp.


----------



## whirlwind

rayfalkner said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Grado's own Ra-1 amp pairs quite well with the Rs1, if you can find a used one cheap (less than $200) you could always try it out and if you don't like it, you can always sell it on here for not much of a loss, if any.
> ...


 
 The RS1i just loves tubes


----------



## rayfalkner

whirlwind said:


> The RS1i just loves tubes


 
 They do!... I don't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Not that I hate how tube '_sounds_', I just don't like the idea of an expensive piece of electronic that requires that much care and maintenance.


----------



## whirlwind

rayfalkner said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > The RS1i just loves tubes
> ...


 
 Not sure I understand what you are saying....but hey....SS amps are nice too.


----------



## jaywillin

rayfalkner said:


> Ah I see. Such strict rules for a quite large public board...
> 
> Anyway I've been struggling with finding an SS amp for Grado(s).
> Been through numerous audio meetups and exhibition where I live, small and large and honestly to this day the only one that hits the spot are (strangely enough) a Mass Kobo and Bakoon--
> --I can't justify purchasing an amp way pricier than the headphone it will drives though so...


 
 i can HIGHLY  recommend the gustard h10, it's the best solid state amp i've owned, and that includes the bryston bha-1 and burson soloist


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> rayfalkner said:
> 
> 
> > Ah I see. Such strict rules for a quite large public board...
> ...


 
 That is really saying something, considering the price!


----------



## stacker45

rayfalkner said:


> Oh that's right, never had the chance to try the RA-1. I don't think there's anyone who owns that amp here where I reside.
> Aren't people used to say that RA-1 is basically a CMOY with nice wood enclosure or something?
> 
> On the other hand, I clearly remember that in a meetup once, I plugged the RS1 into WA6SE... goodness, what a blissful experience. Probably spent at least half an hour enjoying it (with a stare from the owner of course, sorry mr.owner).
> --Too bad it's a tube amp.


 
  
 I'm one of those who thinks that the RA1 is a well dressed C-moy.
  
 I have a pair of classic RS1, and I also have an RA1, and a BSG (mint tin) C-moy. I think that the reason why I prefer the much less expensive BSG, is because I have swapped it's stock JRC-4556 (RA1 stock OP amp), for the OPA-2107.
  
  


whirlwind said:


> The RS1i just loves tubes


 
  
 I think that Grados in general, love tubes!


----------



## rayfalkner

I think it will look better with the brown leather band of the current gen '_e_'.
   
 Quote:


jaywillin said:


> i can HIGHLY  recommend the gustard h10, it's the best solid state amp i've owned, and that includes the bryston bha-1 and burson soloist


 
  
 Thanks for the recommendation. They said that H10 is essentially a V200 isn't it?
 Perhaps I should've called the shot for it on the previous massdrop.


----------



## whirlwind

^ Beautiful cans ^


----------



## wormsdriver

Head's up Grado fans, I bought a second MAD Ear+  amp a week ago, but I'm thinking I'm not keeping it after all...

  


  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Only reason I'm posting it here first is because I got it at a good price IMO ($300) and thought somebody might be wanting to buy one. Not sure how old this is, but I've had it for a week and it works just fine.
  
 I'll post it to the classifieds later today, if nobody wants it here... (sorry, but I only ship to U.S)


----------



## whirlwind

Wow..... Dual MAD Ears!
  
 That is a great price.


----------



## wormsdriver

yes sir! I hope one of our regular guys here picks this up. At that price, I figure it should be easy to move along if they decide not to keep it...


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> yes sir! I hope one of our regular guys here picks this up. At that price, I figure it should be easy to move along if they decide not to keep it...


 
 Yeah, hopefully a "Gradohead" will get it.


----------



## XLR8

Browsing around the other day and lo and behold look what I found online..
  
_*Sangre De "Grado" Dragons Blood...*_
  
 Guaranteed to heal just about everything...LoL


----------



## Pirakaphile

xlr8 said:


> Browsing around the other day and lo and behold look what I found online..
> 
> _*Sangre De "Grado" Dragons Blood...*_
> 
> Guaranteed to heal just about everything...LoL :wink_face:



Can it cure our lust for 'inferior' cans?


----------



## pigmode

Has this RS1 been mentioned? Please advise the possible vintage, as I'm trying to decide whether I should try to bid.
  
 - 
  
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-RS1-Reference-Series-Headphone-/321879070142?&autorefresh=true


----------



## one1speed

pigmode said:


> Has this RS1 been mentioned? Please advise the possible vintage, as I'm trying to decide whether I should try to bid.
> 
> -
> 
> ...


 
  
 These are highly regarded, will go for a decent chuck of change, no doubt. Keep an eye on them!


----------



## CH23

pigmode said:


> Has this RS1 been mentioned? Please advise the possible vintage, as I'm trying to decide whether I should try to bid.
> 
> -
> 
> ...


 

 those are the RS1 "classic", notice the square rods (metal parts holding the headband and cups together)
  
 the vintage came in a very nice wooden box.
  
 i have these classic RS1's as well. don't see myself parting with them ever.


----------



## pigmode

ch23 said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> > Has this RS1 been mentioned? Please advise the possible vintage, as I'm trying to decide whether I should try to bid.
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Thanks, looks like the bidding war has already started. What would be a good price for these?


----------



## CH23

pigmode said:


> Thanks, looks like the bidding war has already started. What would be a good price for these?


 
 to me anything below €/$650 is nice.
  
 bidding war started because you brought the attention to them, probably


----------



## Cha Cha Cha

hi guys, about balanced grados:

Would i need to completely recable my headphones or retermination is good enough? Dont know much about this stuff, get confused when i read about the whole 8/12 conductor cables and positives and negatives and all.

Considering the woo wa22, but have trouble accepting an $400+ upgrade for a $700 headphone.


----------



## jaywillin

rayfalkner said:


> I think it will look better with the brown leather band of the current gen '_e_'.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation. They said that H10 is essentially a V200 isn't it?
> Perhaps I should've called the shot for it on the previous massdrop.



Yes, based on the v200, with some improvements I believe, there is a dedicated h10 thread


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*On its way to me...*
  

 Why?
  

First headphones made by Grado especially for head-fi.org members, with a contribution being made to the board for each sale;
First headphones to use combination of wood encased in outer material (plastic here), a design carried forward into the Professional Series, which uses wood encased in metal;
Gorgeous wooden button contrasting with metal screen and plastic housing, used by one heck of a lot of head-fiers as their avatar picture;
Vintage, as it came out 10 years ago, in September, 2005.


----------



## GreenBow

Congratulations @kayandjohn
  
 (Good cartoon. *laughs lots, rubs eyes*)


----------



## WalterQ04

Buy the E-type


----------



## WalterQ04

Or 325E, Regards


----------



## fleasbaby

ruthieandjohn said:


> *On its way to me...*
> 
> 
> Why?
> ...


 
  
 LMAO...I saw those in the classifieds and wondered how long it would take you


----------



## stacker45

xlr8 said:


> Browsing around the other day and lo and behold look what I found online..
> 
> _*Sangre De "Grado" Dragons Blood...*_
> 
> Guaranteed to heal just about everything...LoL


 
  
 This is not new to me, I burn Dragon's blood, essential oil, everynight, while I listen to one member of my Grado headphones harem, next on the roster for tonight, are my HP1000, (Grado HPA-2 amp).
  
 In my opinion, in order to get the most satisfaction, out of a listening session, I think that it's important for us to be in the best disposition possible, meaning relaxed and obviously pain free.
  
 I also think that, room temperature, quietness, odour, having a comfortable listening chair, are all factors that can make, or break, a listening session.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> *On its way to me...*
> 
> 
> Why?
> ...


 
  
 That drawing is sooo redundant, in your case, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean, I"m even surprised that you didn:t want to buy my first gen GS1000, (wich, by the way,  sold this morning, for the "buy it now", price).
  
 Selling my GS1k was a big thing for me, they are the first Grados that I have ever sold. Now I know that I can let go, if need be.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> That drawing is sooo redundant, in your case,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The only reason that I didn't buy your original GS1000s is that my friendly audio store, Overture Audio, still has a pair of GS1000i headphones, which in comparison, for me, in my (humble (ha!)) opinion, sound better than the GS1000e that I have, and I am saving my GS1000i pennies for them.  And they will TRULY be my Last Grados!!!!


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> And they will TRULY be my Last Grados!!!!


 
 LMAO!!!


----------



## MacedonianHero

joseph69 said:


> LMAO!!!


 
  ^^ LOL, I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## whirlwind

macedonianhero said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO!!!
> ...


 
 Me three.....LOL


----------



## joseph69

macedonianhero said:


> ^^ LOL, I was thinking the exact same thing.


 


whirlwind said:


> Me three.....LOL


 
 The sad part is we all say the same thing!


----------



## XLR8

stacker45 said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > Browsing around the other day and lo and behold look what I found online..
> ...


 
  
 So the combination of Sangre De Grado (Dragons blood) and listening to the Grados is the panache we all looking for?


----------



## XLR8

fleasbaby said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> >


 
 An excellent oxymoron


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> The only reason that I didn't buy your original GS1000s is that my friendly audio store, Overture Audio, still has a pair of GS1000i headphones, which in comparison, for me, in my (humble (ha!)) opinion, sound better than the GS1000e that I have, and I am saving my GS1000i pennies for them.  And they will TRULY be my Last Grados!!!!


 
  
 Hmmm!, let me get this straight, so you didn'y buy my GS1000, because you prefer the sound of the GS1000i, to that of the GS1000e? I have either took too much meds, or not nearly enough, because, I'm confused.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Since you own all four SR325 versions, I figured that your ultimate goal was to eventually own every model that Grado has ever produced. Was I wrong?
  
 I don't know why I bother asking you all these questions, I mean, you, yourself have posted a Pinochio drawing at the end of your comment.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 One thing though, if we ever meet in person, remind me not to stand directly in front of you, this way, you won't take my eye out, should you get the urge to lie!


----------



## stacker45

xlr8 said:


> So the combination of Sangre De Grado (Dragons blood) and listening to the Grados is the panache we all looking for?


 
  
 A nice aroma in the air, is important to me, but there's more, as I've said earlier, listener's pre disposition, room temperature, quiet environment, a comfortable chair, and don't forget to blow your ears out...I'm serious about that.


----------



## rayfalkner

So, do any of you got some tips/tricks about how to straighten back the cable twist of Grados?
 I think I'm doing a pretty good job at maintaining mine so it's not '_that_' twisted but taking a closer look I'll notice how the sleeve in certain spot starting to warp.


----------



## joseph69

I spent the rest of tonight listening to MBP>Gungnir-2>GS-1>RS1i after having issues with my WA6... and I'm sitting here asking myself if I think I'm really going to enjoy my new set-up as much as I enjoy what I'm already fortunate to have???


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> I spent the rest of tonight listening to MBP>Gungnir-2>GS-1>RS1i after having issues with my WA6... and I'm sitting here asking myself if I think I'm really going to enjoy my new set-up as much as I enjoy what I'm already fortunate to have???


maybe you'll have better luck with the ps1000 with this setup as it should scale better than the rs1?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Let go of my PS500 yesterday. Now only the 325is and the SR40 (and a broken iGrado) remain with me... Hopefully after a few years I can afford to own a few Grados at once.
  
 Nevertheless my girlfriend (and wife in 3 months) greatly enjoys the 325


----------



## joseph69

Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> maybe you'll have better luck with the ps1000 with this setup as it should scale better than the rs1?


 
  
 Actually the RS1i sounds fantastic out of this combo as well as the WA6…this is what made me think "what am I doing"…I already have awesome sounding set-ups. This is the set-up I use with the PS1K, but I hadn't listened to my RS1i in quite some time due to the PS1K coming back from Grado and the arrival of the GH-1, which made me forget what an amazing HP the RS1i is.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Does anyone know what pads Grado put on the HF-1 of 10 years ago?  I have a pair arriving tomorrow, and I understand that they have the original pads, which are crumbling, as would be expected at that age.
  
 My suspicion is that they have the same flats with the hole at the ear that the vintage RS1 and PS1000 have.  The seller thinks the L bowls, but I think that is just an acknowledgement of what pads are currently put on Grado headphones.
  
 Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## Oteil

If I am not mistaken, I do believe it is the L- Cush.


----------



## Audio Addict

ruthieandjohn said:


> Does anyone know what pads Grado put on the HF-1 of 10 years ago?  I have a pair arriving tomorrow, and I understand that they have the original pads, which are crumbling, as would be expected at that age.
> 
> My suspicion is that they have the same flats with the hole at the ear that the vintage RS1 and PS1000 have.  The seller thinks the L bowls, but I think that is just an acknowledgement of what pads are currently put on Grado headphones.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give!


 
  
 Since mine are still sealed and stored in my audio closet, I can't answer your question


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> Does anyone know what pads Grado put on the HF-1 of 10 years ago?  I have a pair arriving tomorrow, and I understand that they have the original pads, which are crumbling, as would be expected at that age.
> 
> My suspicion is that they have the same flats with the hole at the ear that the vintage RS1 and PS1000 have.  The seller thinks the L bowls, but I think that is just an acknowledgement of what pads are currently put on Grado headphones.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give!


 
 I am guessing , worms will know, John.....I am not sure.


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> Does anyone know what pads Grado put on the HF-1 of 10 years ago?  I have a pair arriving tomorrow, and I understand that they have the original pads, which are crumbling, as would be expected at that age.
> 
> My suspicion is that they have the same flats with the hole at the ear that the vintage RS1 and PS1000 have.  The seller thinks the L bowls, but I think that is just an acknowledgement of what pads are currently put on Grado headphones.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give!


 
 call todd the vinyl junkie, he'd know


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know what pads Grado put on the HF-1 of 10 years ago?  I have a pair arriving tomorrow, and I understand that they have the original pads, which are crumbling, as would be expected at that age.
> ...


 
 Why didn't I think of that.
  
 You are too smart !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Glad to see you back and hope your better half is doing ok.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Why didn't I think of that.
> 
> You are too smart !
> 
> ...


 
 she's getting better, life's getting back to normal !


----------



## GreenBow

ruthieandjohn said:


> Does anyone know what pads Grado put on the HF-1 of 10 years ago?  I have a pair arriving tomorrow, and I understand that they have the original pads, which are crumbling, as would be expected at that age.
> 
> My suspicion is that they have the same flats with the hole at the ear that the vintage RS1 and PS1000 have.  The seller thinks the L bowls, but I think that is just an acknowledgement of what pads are currently put on Grado headphones.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give!


 

 I had a google image search of HF-1 and it looks like l-cush on all of them. One Head-Fier made a HF-1 review and mentioned removing the l-cush.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

greenbow said:


> I had a google image search of HF-1 and it looks like l-cush on all of them. One Head-Fier made a HF-1 review and mentioned removing the l-cush.


 
 Thanks... but the i cush covers the ears.  The picture I have has the ear holes open...
  

*HF-1*
  

*i-CUSH*
  
 I will likely be able to figure it out when I get the headphones in the mail tomorrow... they should have the original pads.  Just being impatient!


----------



## DrawTheLine87

I think he meant L-cush. Looks like the L was lower case.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Oh OK... there really is an i-cush.  Thanks!


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Oh OK... there really is an i-cush.  Thanks!


 
 No (i) cushion…only S-L-G and flats.
 On second thought, maybe the iGrado has (i) cushions, but I think they also have (S) cushions?


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 it does indeed brother! the HeadAmp Gs-1 loves Grados! 
  


whirlwind said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know what pads Grado put on the HF-1 of 10 years ago? ***snip
> ...


 
 L-cush


----------



## maddin

@ kayandjohn:
 Got my HF-1 from the original owner and they came with crumbling L-cush pads. They are very nice headphones and I like them a lot. Enjoy them....


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Thanks all...L Cush t is (unles my original crumbling pads are something else... I'll know when it arrives today).


----------



## jaywillin

this got my blood pumping just got my blood pumping :


----------



## GreenBow

ruthieandjohn said:


> Thanks all...L Cush t is (unles my original crumbling pads are something else... I'll know when it arrives today).


 

 Yep I did mean L-cush when I wrote l-cush, (and many thanks to everyone who helped with my post on that). I don't know why I recently changed to using lower case when writing Grado cushion types. I have always thought how daft it is having lower case l and upper case I that look the same.
  
 You're quite correct though because there is an I-cushion (i-cushion). I just checked on the Grado accessories page. I guess it's for the iGrado, or e-Grado now. http://www.gradolabs.com/headphones/accessories
  
 Anyway it's def gonna be fun reading your impression of the HF-1. I kind of hope you write an emotive or descriptive review. Rather than maybe only adding the scores out of ten for the HF-1, to your elaborate charts. It's not that I would go looking for a HF-Grado, but more fandom fascination to know how it sounds.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

greenbow said:


> Yep I did mean L-cush when I wrote l-cush, (and many thanks to everyone who helped with my post on that). I don't know why I recently changed to using lower case when writing Grado cushion types. I have always thought how daft it is having lower case l and upper case I that look the same.
> 
> You're quite correct though because there is an I-cushion (i-cushion). I just checked on the Grado accessories page. I guess it's for the iGrado, or e-Grado now. http://www.gradolabs.com/headphones/accessories
> 
> Anyway it's def gonna be fun reading your impression of the HF-1. I kind of hope you write an emotive or descriptive review. Rather than maybe only adding the scores out of ten for the HF-1, to your elaborate charts. It's not that I would go looking for a HF-Grado, but more fandom fascination to know how it sounds.



Will do. I will write a more descriptive, less quantitative review of the HF-1 when I get it. Should arrive in a few hours, but I then may need to scurry down to my GRADO dealer to get a pair of L bowl pads! Thanks!


----------



## JamesBr

jaywillin said:


> this got my blood pumping just got my blood pumping :




  
 Classic


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ruthieandjohn said:


> Will do. I will write a more descriptive, less quantitative review of the HF-1 when I get it. Should arrive in a few hours, but I then may need to scurry down to my GRADO dealer to get a pair of L bowl pads! Thanks!


 
 Here are my first impressions of the HF-1 that just arrived:
  

*Grado HF-1 headphones that I just got today, built in 2005.*
  
 The headphones were in like new condition except for the pads, which were indeed L bowls and which I immediately replaced with new Grado L bowls. Pads had just degraded due to age, not use.  There was not even the kinking of wire that is typical for 10-year-old headphones such as these seem to accumulate.  The seller said he got them when they originally came out, used them no more than 50 hours, then decided they were not comfortable, got some Sennheisers, and put these into a drawer.
  
 The HF-1 was originally made by Grado Labs especially for head-fiers, sold exclusively by Todd The Vinyl Junkie for $200, and $25 was given to head-fi.org for each pair sold.  They came out in mid September, 2005, and there are a gazillion threads in that time frame here on head-fi.org speculating about the HF-1, wondering when they would actually arrive, but scarcely showing any pictures, even after some people got theirs.  In at least a couple of cases, there are picture placeholders, so I suspect pictures appeared and then were removed, perhaps due to aging on a third-party picture posting site.  Approximately 500 units were made, with the first 475 being sold very quickly and then followed by a small batch of about 25, available later.  There was also some indignation at folks reselling HF-1s, listing for as much as $600 on eBay within the first year of release.
  
 The construction is the first example I've seen of Grado using wooden bowls, but encasing them in a non-wood outer assembly, namely plastic:
  

*HF-1 cup consists of wood internals encased in black plastic.*
  
 This construction was carried forward in the PS1000, which came out in 2009 and used wooden bowls inside metal cups. Likewise, the more recent PS500 uses the same wood-within-metal construction, as shown here:
  

*The PS500, released in 2011, uses the same encasing of wood cups in a different material, in this case, metal.*
  
 In addition to being the first example of cups of wood encased in non-wood, these also have a button made of wood, but placed on a metal screen surrounded by the plastic outer cup.  A similar picture to the one I took below has been deemed sufficiently beautiful by @FlacFan, @willywill, @coolio1234, @n00b2, @Dadracer, @LouisArmstrong @km.3000 @rgr555, and many others to be chosen as their avatar!
  

*Button on HF-1 is wood, placed upon the plastic-surrounded metal screen.*
  
 To me, the HF-1 seems the closest to the SR225, which also has a metal screen and black plastic cups (but no wood inside):
  


*Grado SR225i compared to HF-1 shows that the SRS225i has the deeper cups and mushroom-like beveled edges that are typical of the more recent (2009) -i series, while the HF-1 is flatter.  Here, the upper cup shown on edge in the middle of the picture is the SR225i; the lower one is the HF-1, which is clearly less deep.*
  
 I compared the sound of the HF-1 to both my SR225i (because of the above similarity) and my PS500 (since it is also an on-ear Grado made with wood encased in non-wood).
  
 The SR-225i had slightly stronger, tighter bass than the HF-1, while the HF-1 was a bit more transparent and had better treble. The SR-225i had a slightly larger sound stage, probably due to the deeper cups and greater distance from driver to ear that was introduced with the -i series of Grados in 2009. 
  
 The PS-500 was clearly more refined and better than the HF-1.  It had more detailed treble, more powerful bass, and a bit more sound stage.  However, the HF-1 still had greater transparency.
  
 I feel privileged to have been able to add the HF-1 to my collection. It is an exciting and wonderful headphone!  It looks and sounds fantastic, and it is a limited edition that is a piece of head-fi.org / Grado intersecting history.


----------



## boyd32450

joseph69 said:


> Have you heard the RS1i with (G) cushions already?
> 
> +1000
> I purchased the vinyl pads from Ear Zonk to try with my 325is…it was a sin what they did to the Grado sound! I never tried their (L/G) cushions and I never will. It is beyond me how Grado even lets them say "for Grado HP's"???


 
 Well I got my G-Cush bowls today and they are already on my RS1i. They are amazing. My zonks are going into the trash.


----------



## joseph69

boyd32450 said:


> Well I got my G-Cush bowls today and they are already on my RS1i. They are amazing. My zonks are going into the trash.


 
 Enjoy!
 I sent my vinyl E-Z pads to another H-F Member just to hear how bad they sounded, and he listened to them for less than a minute (like I did) and agreed 100% with me on the sound, and wanted to send them back to me and I told him to put them were they belong…in the trash!!!


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Here are my first impressions of the HF-1 that just arrived:
> 
> 
> *Grado HF-1 headphones that I just got today, built in 2005.*
> ...


 
  
 Hold on a second John, I don't want to lose count....ok now! that's 8 + 5 x 2 carry the 3...I arrive at 19, does that sound right? **
  
 I'm glad that you like your newest addition. What's nice about special, or limited edition models, is that, if you don't pay too much for them, you can get your money back, should you want, or have, to sell them.
  
 For some reason, I thought that the HF1 looked very similar to the PS500, and some, if not all of them said HF1 instead of HFi or something.
  
 You've said, ''it looks and sounds fantastic'',hmmm!, to me, aside from the center button, they look almost exactly like your SR225. I guess it's true wath they say that, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Arty McGhee

jaywillin said:


> this got my blood pumping just got my blood pumping :




 yeah but can they play it live?


----------



## stacker45

Since no one commented on the fact that I blow my ears before each listening session, I figured that it's either because, everybody does it, so it's nothing new, or, everybody thought that I was kidding.
  
 I wasn't kidding. I have found that 80% of the time, one, or both of my ears will make a crackling sound,  and I can suddenly hear a bit better...that's how it feels anyway.
  
 If you do decide to try it, do it gently, and please let me know, if it worked for you, too.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Hold on a second John, I don't want to lose count....ok now! that's 8 + 5 x 2 carry the 3...I arrive at 19, does that sound right? **
> 
> I'm glad that you like your newest addition. What's nice about special, or limited edition models, is that, if you don't pay too much for them, you can get your money back, should you want, or have, to sell them.
> 
> ...


 
 I do indeed love the HF-1's - listening to them right now.
  
 I think you are thinking of the HF-2, which Grado also did, later, special for head-fi members.  It was more expensive and used the same wood-within metal on-ear construction that the PS500 has, and it has no center button.  Instead of labeling them "GRADO HEAD-FI HEADPHONES," all but the first 25 or so got labeled "GRADO HEAD-F1 HEADPHONES," with a "1" replacing the intended "I" in "HEAD-FI."  It is my suspicion that the HF-2 sounds very very very similar to the PS500, that I already have, but I have never actually heard them.
  
 And remember, they differ from the SR225 at least by center wood button AND by having a wood cup, though without the pads, it looks like they have a plastic body.  But as my pictures show, there is wood under that plastic.  I seem to remember that they actually have different drivers than the SR225 as well.
  
 Oh, and it is 20 headphones now, not 19.  Still one more on the way, a SR80e, though it is delayed beyond expectation.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Since no one commented on the fact that I blow my ears before each listening session, I figured that it's either because, everybody does it, so it's nothing new, or, everybody thought that I was kidding.
> I wasn't kidding. I have found that 80% of the time, one, or both of my ears will make a crackling sound,  and I can suddenly hear a bit better...that's how it feels anyway. If you do decide to try it, do it gently, and please let me know, if it worked for you, too.


 
 Of course this works…it unclogs your ears, I also do it by blowing my nose gently.


----------



## JoeDoe

The new toys playing together nicely!


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> The new toys playing together nicely!




How nicely?


----------



## JoeDoe

jaywillin said:


> How nicely?




Nice enough for me to put up the Pan Am stack ( which I truly thought I would never sell) and three other pairs of headphones, including 2 Woody Grados, in the for sale forum!!!


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Nice enough for me to put up the Pan Am stack ( which I truly thought I would never sell) and three other pairs of headphones, including 2 Woody Grados, in the for sale forum!!!


 
 i had a feeling
 it is pretty flexible , and looks, and sounds great , feels like quality too


----------



## nakedtoes

My beloved RS-1 back with new drivers..


----------



## joseph69

joedoe said:


> The new toys playing together nicely!


 
 Congratulations, very nice!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jpvm

I'm a fan!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jpvm said:


> I'm a fan!


 
 Beautiful headphone, great picture, and great choice... welcome!


----------



## DrawTheLine87

joedoe said:


> The new toys playing together nicely!


I have this same pairing myself. Beautiful.


----------



## whirlwind

joedoe said:


> The new toys playing together nicely!


 
 Very nice!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I am just loving my HF-1's after 24 hours of use.  They have an amazing level of treble detail, and being small, they are also light and comfortable.  I also think that the contrasts of silver screen, black cups, and wood button is Gorgeous!


----------



## maddin

@kayandjohn: For me the HF-1 are very nice headphones. My alessandro pro sounds technically better and is more refined. But the HF-1 makes tonally so many things right. To my ears it has the right amount of bass (though less precise the the SR325i) and avoids the midbass hump of the PS500. It is the prefect allrounder from my gradessandros. Whatever I listen with them sounds good and I enjoy it. And for the price they were this HP was a steal.... I am really glad I got a pair when the original owner did not want them anymore.


----------



## JoeDoe

drawtheline87 said:


> I have this same pairing myself. Beautiful.


 
  
 Just rolled some NOS GE 5814s into the tp: they are killin' it with the buttoned RS1s!
  


whirlwind said:


> Very nice!


 
  
 Thank you sir!


----------



## JoeDoe

nakedtoes said:


> My beloved RS-1 back with new drivers..


 
 Congrats! How much is a re-drivering?


----------



## whirlwind

I just saw these in the B/S/T forum...in case anybody here wants a pair  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/782919/grado-gh1-mint-limited-edition-canada


----------



## GreenBow

greenbow said:


> @joeseph69
> @lehoang15tuoi
> 
> Cheaper cups that the other Vibrolabs ones. http://turbulentlabs.com/vibro-cups/
> ...


 
  
 I was wondering about the different woods that are used for Grado cups. I searched for 'tonewoods'.
  
 Anyway the obvious result came up from Wiki.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tonewood
  
 I like the information that is there on the different hardwoods. Like cocobolo used in high end clarinets and guitars. I knew I had seen that wood somewhere so I searched 'cocobolo grado cups'. https://www.etsy.com/listing/177930194/cocobolo-full-length-cups-for-grado
  
 It appears that main choices are mahogany, maple, and maybe cocobolo. Nice interesting stuff.


----------



## nakedtoes

joedoe said:


> Congrats! How much is a re-drivering?


 
 abt USD45 exclude shipping to repair.. i am from singapore and need to sent to South korea for repair.


----------



## whirlwind

joedoe said:


> The new toys playing together nicely!


 
 I need to get a pair of the RS1 to try on my new set up....those are beautiful.


----------



## Arty McGhee

greenbow said:


> I was wondering about the different woods that are used for Grado cups. I searched for 'tonewoods'.
> 
> Anyway the obvious result came up from Wiki.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tonewood
> 
> ...


 
 i bought a set of mahogany cups from yew woodworks on etsy, his stuff is very nice
  
 as far as tonewoods there is a thread on it out there, look in the grado mods thread
 people have experimented with a lot of different woods, i have a pair with a  mahogany base and a maple top that are quite nice (like a les paul guitar)
 cherry and cedar are also very nice cedar is quite often used on classical guitars
 keep an eye out on the forums and on the ebay they come up for sale from time to time
  
 listening to Boris on these as i type


----------



## stacker45

whirlwind said:


> I need to get a pair of the RS1 to try on my new set up....those are beautiful.


 
  
 I think that the vintage, and classic RS1 are THE best looking headphones that Grado has ever produced.


----------



## pigmode

Looks like the winning number is going to go pretty high. With those bids so early on, there seems to be some knowledgeable motivated buyers on board.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/321879070142?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&autorefresh=truebuyers.


----------



## joseph69

(Here) is another one thats going to climb high!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> (Here) is another one thats going to climb high!


 
 If one wants a Bushmills X, in addition to this one on eBay, @furjim has one for sale on head-fi, here.  I was ready to buy it last January, but then he decided to hold on to it a bit longer, but has since put it up for sale.


----------



## pigmode

I didn't think the RS1 would valuate so highly like the Bushmills, but what do I know? Too bad the Bushmills don't complement my hearing condition. Oh well...


----------



## rgs9200m

I'm surprised the RS1 sells for so much. I have one that bought about 8 or 9 years ago new (my first Grado), moved on the the GS1K and just kept them around because I didn't think anyone would want such an old phone.
 I mainly used them with flats.


----------



## bpcans

stacker45 said:


> I think that the vintage, and classic RS1 are THE best looking headphones that Grado has ever produced.


 

 Those RS-1's are a beautiful headphone, especially the ones with buttons. Has anybody else noticed that new RS1i's are going for $1,400 and up on Amazon?


----------



## boyd32450

bpcans said:


> Those RS-1's are a beautiful headphone, especially the ones with buttons. Has anybody else noticed that new RS1i's are going for $1,400 and up on Amazon?


 
 Yeah and I just picked some up for 600 with tax. They sound amazing but for 1300+ I can get better sounding phones. I guess if you collect Grados it might be worth it.


----------



## bpcans

boyd32450 said:


> Yeah and I just picked some up for 600 with tax. They sound amazing but for 1300+ I can get better sounding phones. I guess if you collect Grados it might be worth it.


Did you get your RS1i's new or used? I only ask because mine have only gotten better over time.


----------



## whirlwind

boyd32450 said:


> bpcans said:
> 
> 
> > Those RS-1's are a beautiful headphone, especially the ones with buttons. Has anybody else noticed that new RS1i's are going for $1,400 and up on Amazon?
> ...


 
 Agree


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Those RS-1's are a beautiful headphone, especially the ones with buttons. Has anybody else noticed that new RS1i's are going for $1,400 and up on Amazon?


 
 WOW!
 I would have thought they were all imports going for those prices, but there is 1- from CA and another from DE for these prices!


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> I need to get a pair of the RS1 to try on my new set up....those are beautiful.


 
 i'd like to try one with my h10


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I need to get a pair of the RS1 to try on my new set up....those are beautiful.
> ...


 
 OK....this sounds like our plan....and I think a good one.


----------



## pigmode

bpcans said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > I think that the vintage, and classic RS1 are THE best looking headphones that Grado has ever produced.
> ...


 
  
  
 Are the RS1i really going for $1400 as market value, or are you referring to the items usually further down the page, that are always set at over-inflated prices? 
  
 That RS-1 Classic is already at 80% of retail, and could very well go over. Personally as I'm not a collector, paying over retail for a used headphone does not make sense. Otoh I can't say that I won't because I can fool myself that this is not excess, by continuing to own just one headphone.


----------



## whirlwind

pigmode said:


> bpcans said:
> 
> 
> > stacker45 said:
> ...


 
 The RS1 is a wonderful headphone, but in no way what so ever is it worth $1400.....I love the RS1 as much as anybody and I believe it should be at about $500-$550 and a nice used one for about $450-$480
  
 You can buy a flagship with $1400
  
 Some may disagree but that is what i am willing to pay for it....then again...I just basically want in for some classic rock and blues.


----------



## pigmode

whirlwind said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> > bpcans said:
> ...


 
  
  
 Agree 100%. For $1400 I'd be into an HD800, which doesn't replace the Grado RS-1's specific strengths, but brings its own virtues to the table.
  
 I agree with your price ranges, but imo the RS-1e has significantly changed the market for the Grado aficionado.


----------



## boyd32450

bpcans said:


> Did you get your RS1i's new or used? I only ask because mine have only gotten better over time.


 
 I got them from my local HiFi shop. They told me they were never used and I trust them. They sound amazing! I can't wait for them to break in.


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> The RS1 is a wonderful headphone, but in no way what so ever is it worth $1400.....I love the RS1 as much as anybody and I believe it should be at about $500-$550 and a nice used one for about $450-$480
> 
> You can buy a flagship with $1400
> 
> Some may disagree but that is what i am willing to pay for it....then again...I just basically want in for some classic rock and blues.


Flagship hp's are going for upwards of $3-5K now.*


pigmode said:



			Agree 100%. For $1400 I'd be into an HD800, which doesn't replace the Grado RS-1's specific strengths, but brings its own virtues to the table.

I agree with your price ranges, but imo the RS-1e has significantly changed the market for the Grado aficionado.
		
Click to expand...

*A friend loaned me some HD800's and I still preferred my RS1i's even though the 800's had the auditorium sized soundstage. I'm always kind of leery of a headphone that many people feel needs to be modded in order to get their best sound.


----------



## bpcans

boyd32450 said:


> I got them from my local HiFi shop. They told me they were never used and I trust them. They sound amazing! I can't wait for them to break in.


Way to go my friend. Did you get the extension cord and the 1/8" adapter too? I prefer the term "settling in". I suggest you just use them normally without trying to constantly run music or white noise thru them.


----------



## boyd32450

bpcans said:


> Way to go my friend. Did you get the extension cord and the 1/8" adapter too? I prefer the term "settling in". I suggest you just use them normally without trying to constantly run music or white noise thru them.


 
 Yep, it came with the extension and the adapter. I am going to listen to them normally.......I mean they sound great right now so it's not like I just bought a new pair of boots


----------



## Matt-Tracker

HI guys. I never really liked my SR60e cans. Though they're not that bad and still need some breaking in perhaps. I recently moved to another place. And the living room is square. So I'm not liking they way my speakers sound (hyped bass/mid-bass). So for now the Grados will have to do.


----------



## GreenBow

jpvm said:


> I'm a fan!


 
  If that's the HA-2, it is meant to be amazing.
  
@kayandjohn, congrats again with your HF-1. All nice and settled in at home with their new pads. I admire your hobby. I have mine.


----------



## jaywillin




----------



## ruthieandjohn

@jaywillin
  
 Great Eric Clapton, but it doesn't sound live on my Grado headphones, even though it is.
  
 How can I tell?  When I get my K-Mart guitar and play that song and sing, it is live, and it sounds Way Different than that YouTube video you posted.
  
 Maybe my headphones are broken.


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> @jaywillin
> 
> Great Eric Clapton, but it doesn't sound live on my Grado headphones, even though it is.
> 
> ...


 
 it's possible !
  
  
 i like youtube to explore, i'll find all kinds of juicy stuff, then go buy it 
 i also get exposed to new stuff on spotify, and www.deepjams.net internet radio


----------



## stacker45

pigmode said:


> I didn't think the RS1 would valuate so highly like the Bushmills, but what do I know? Too bad the Bushmills don't complement my hearing condition. Oh well...


 
  
 I'm sorry about your hearing condition.
  
 I'm not surprised, that the RS1 are selling for so much money. In my opinion, the RS1 are THE most appreciated model that Grado has ever produced. A few months ago, thanks to kayandjohn, I was able to buy a pair of n.o.s RS1, and looking at how strongly the used RS1 are selling, I can't help but feel like that cat who swallowed the canary!.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Having bought them new for $395, I can't help but feel the same way about my Bushmills too. I wonder how much the GH-1 will go for, when they'll hit the used market.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
      


whirlwind said:


> The RS1 is a wonderful headphone, but in no way what so ever is it worth $1400.....I love the RS1 as much as anybody and I believe it should be at about $500-$550 and a nice used one for about $450-$480
> 
> You can buy a flagship with $1400
> 
> Some may disagree but that is what i am willing to pay for it....then again...I just basically want in for some classic rock and blues.


 
  
 Before the GS1k came out in 2006, the RS1 used to be Grado's flagship model.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I think that the fact that you can buy a flagship model for $1400 is irrelevent, I mean, if someone likes the Grado house sound, he's not going to get it with a pair of Senns HD-800.
  
 That being said, I agree that $1400 for a pair of headphones that used to sell for about half of that amount, and aren't a special,or limited edition, is much too expensive.


----------



## whirlwind

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 No...but he can get the Grado house sound for much cheaper than $1400 for a set of $700 headphones...just sayin


----------



## stacker45

whirlwind said:


> No...but he can get the Grado house sound for much cheaper than $1400 for a set of $700 headphones...just sayin


 
  
 I agree, and judjing from the popularity of the RS2e, and even the PS500e, many others do too.


----------



## pigmode

stacker45 said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't think the RS1 would valuate so highly like the Bushmills, but what do I know? Too bad the Bushmills don't complement my hearing condition. Oh well...
> ...


 
  
  
 Thanks Stacker. Its you basic high frequency and upper mid rolloff, that comes from over two decades of working with power tools without hearing protection. Once I get the equalization in the ballpark, sound quality is very good. The hard part is actually getting there--playing with the equalizer. 
  
 Anyway the RS-1 topped at $865. I took it up to the penultimate bid then got sniped. Would have went higher, but didn't think to give myself a cushion near the end. Actually kind of disappointed, although really surprised I gave it a go. First time I did that.


----------



## XLR8

bpcans said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > The RS1 is a wonderful headphone, but in no way what so ever is it worth $1400.....I love the RS1 as much as anybody and I believe it should be at about $500-$550 and a nice used one for about $450-$480
> ...




Improvise with some buttons on the rs1i's and be prepared to be dazzled.
Enjoy.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

xlr8 said:


> Improvise with some buttons on the rs1i's and be prepared to be dazzled.
> Enjoy.



Do I have some buttons for you(r RS1i's)!


----------



## rovopio

pigmode said:


> Thanks Stacker. Its you basic high frequency and upper mid rolloff, that comes from over two decades of working with power tools without hearing protection. Once I get the equalization in the ballpark, sound quality is very good. The hard part is actually getting there--playing with the equalizer.
> 
> Anyway the RS-1 topped at $865. I took it up to the penultimate bid then got sniped. Would have went higher, but didn't think to give myself a cushion near the end. Actually kind of disappointed, although really surprised I gave it a go. First time I did that.


 
  
 I didn't follow the eBay bid war. Which RS-1 was on auction again? Is it the vintage or the classic?
  
 Is there a noticeable difference in sound between the Vintage and the Classic RS-1? Or it's more historical value of it?


----------



## pigmode

rovopio said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Stacker. Its you basic high frequency and upper mid rolloff, that comes from over two decades of working with power tools without hearing protection. Once I get the equalization in the ballpark, sound quality is very good. The hard part is actually getting there--playing with the equalizer.
> ...


 
  
  
 It was a Classic. I might have listened to a Vintage RS-1 at an early Honolulu Head-Fi meet (around or before 2003), so unfortunately can't say much about its sound. The pink Vintage drivers are supposed to have the audio pixie dust, the post-pink don't. IIRC some early transition Classic RS-1 came with pink drivers. Definitely refer to Mercuttio for further details. I've never sought the Vintage because of the availability factor.  
  
 Interesting tidbit on yesterdays auction: The eventual winner of the Classic RS-1 had earlier retracted his/her bid on the RS-1i auction that is still ongoing. Arrgh


----------



## Audio Addict

Don't laugh, please but I am listening to the GH1 through a SSA Lycan but even better is the source is a very very old Panasonic SL-S341C Car / Portable CD Player I picked up a long long time ago back at the recommendation of HeadRoom.  Todd The VInyl Junkie (Todd Green) work at HeadRoom and Tyll, back then was the sole owner if memory serves me.  Tonight the combination with the GH1 still sounds great.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I'm not laughing.  One of my favorite sources is an ancient Sony Discman, the D-25 that is highly sought after because of it excellent filtering and sound.  Not what one would think, but there are even a couple of threads devoted to that CD player!


----------



## joseph69

I've said this before and I'll say it again…one of the best experiences I've had listening to my Grados was straight from my Sony CDP-C701ES headphone output with remote volume control.Only issue is if a Cd was recorded at very low volume like "The Best of Elton John Volume 1" the amp section wasn't sufficient enough for a higher listening level.


----------



## stacker45

Well, since no one is laughing at anybody, this might be a good time to confess that one of my favorite source is my early 90's, Technics SL-PS700 CD player.
  
 I think that Technics were definately on to something with their one bit, MASH dacs.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Well, since no one is laughing at anybody, this might be a good time to confess that one of my favorite source is my early 90's, Technics SL-PS700 CD player.


 
 Ha Ha Ha!!!


----------



## whirlwind

That is one of the big pluses for Grado...damn, they sound great from anything.


----------



## YtseJamer

Yeah, even from my iPod Touch


----------



## stacker45

Heck! Grado even sound good out of my canary's butt....GS/PS1k owners might want to use the 1/4'' to 1/8'' adapter though.


----------



## fleasbaby

joseph69 said:


> Ha Ha Ha!!!


 

 I still can't stop my undying love for my Sansa Clip+


----------



## boyd32450

ytsejamer said:


> Yeah, even from my iPod Touch


 
 LMAO!!!! So do my RS-1i's. I was unfortunately afraid to admit it. I really love my Grado's.


----------



## whirlwind

fleasbaby said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > Ha Ha Ha!!!
> ...


 
 I have one too...I take it to work everyday and have it loaded with hundreds of 320 mp3 files that I have ripped.
  
 I use my Hifiman RE400....but I have listened to it with my Grados and it is great


----------



## JoeDoe

fleasbaby said:


> I still can't stop my undying love for my Sansa Clip+







boyd32450 said:


> LMAO!!!! So do my RS-1i's. I was unfortunately afraid to admit it. I really love my Grado's.




Right there with you fellas. RS1 from the clip or iPod video is killer!


----------



## joseph69

fleasbaby said:


> I still can't stop my undying love for my Sansa Clip+


 
   I definitely know where your coming from…I might actually listen to my 80i right out of my Sony tonight.


----------



## Audio Addict

I never thought I would start such a confession


----------



## bassboysam

yup, yrobably the 3rd or 4th time I've mentioned it, RS1 and 225i with my ipod 5 sound awesome. i only slightly prefer the WA6.


----------



## whirlwind

They are also some of the most moddable headphones also...nobody has made it easier or quicker to swap your pads out....I can swap out all four different pair that I have , in like....1 1/2 minutes, bam, bam,bam bam....


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> They are also some of the most moddable headphones also...nobody has made it easier or quicker to swap your pads out....I can swap out all four different pair that I have , in like....1 1/2 minutes, bam, bam,bam bam....


 
 +1
 I did this myself with the RS1i swapping between the (L) and TTVJ Flats.


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> They are also some of the most moddable headphones also...nobody has made it easier or quicker to swap your pads out....I can swap out all four different pair that I have , in like....1 1/2 minutes, bam, bam,bam bam....


----------



## rfan8312

Do the 325e come standard with the large bowl shaped G cushions? 
Can't wait to get 325e they sound more alive and sparkling and out of my head than anything else I've heard yet, although maybe some of that had to do with G cushions.

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## wormsdriver

Btw, I agree on iPod and Grados pairing very well. I've been thinking about getting a 5th generation iPod lately.
The old Hisound audio players also pair wonderful but I haven't seen any for sale in a while (at a good price)


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > They are also some of the most moddable headphones also...nobody has made it easier or quicker to swap your pads out....I can swap out all four different pair that I have , in like....1 1/2 minutes, bam, bam,bam bam....


----------



## wormsdriver

rfan8312 said:


> Do the 325e come standard with the large bowl shaped G cushions?
> Can't wait to get 325e they sound more alive and sparkling and out of my head than anything else I've heard yet, although maybe some of that had to do with G cushions.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


smaller L cush pads


----------



## sling5s

ytsejamer said:


> Yeah, even from my iPod Touch


 

 With iPhone I use Flat pads instead of Bowls (on my GH-1) and it sounds great.


----------



## YtseJamer

sling5s said:


> With iPhone I use Flat pads instead of Bowls (on my GH-1) and it sounds great.


 
  
 I have still not tried my GH1 with the Flat pads and the G-Cush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm not sure about the G-Cush because I'm listening to Rock and Metal music and I don't want to compromise the bass to increase the size of the soundstage.  (I also don't care much about soundstage in headphones because I have a good set of speakers.)


----------



## sling5s

ytsejamer said:


> I have still not tried my GH1 with the Flat pads and the G-Cush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Personally I didn't like the G-cush on the GH-1. Too thin in the mids.  To me, it's all about the mids.
 The Flats work better in my opinion but if your a treble-head, you won't like it. You sacrifice or lose that airiness and treble sparkle.  
 I personally think the Flats give you something like a Grado plus Audeze sound. The upfront mids of Grado but warm and thick sound of Audeze.
 Most of the time I do prefer the Bowls with Tape Mod (in my case leather mod) with Tubes, but once in a while I like that thick, groovy in your face sound that the Flats give.  
 Stuff like Pink Floyd, Riverside, Porcupine Tree or even Radiohead, the bowls work much better where you want and need the space and soundstage for the instruments.  
 But for simple blues rock like Jimi Hendrix, White Stripes, or Led Zeppelin (first and second album) or even The Cake, with it's groovy guitar riffs, nothing like Grado with Flats.


----------



## YtseJamer

sling5s said:


> Personally I didn't like the G-cush on the GH-1. Too thin in the mids.  To me, it's all about the mids.
> The Flats work better in my opinion but if your a treble-head, you won't like it. You sacrifice or lose that airiness and treble sparkle.
> I personally think the Flats give you something like a Grado plus Audeze sound. The upfront mids of Grado but warm and thick sound of Audeze.
> Most of the time I do prefer the Bowls with Tape Mod (in my case leather mod) with Tubes, but once in a while I like that thick, groovy in your face sound that the Flats give.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the feedback 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So it's 100% sure that I will not like the G-cush with the GH1.  Too thin in the mids + my music = boring
  
 But I'm very curious to try the flat pads with heavier death metal bands.  (Opeth, Amorphis, Dark Tranquillity, etc.)


----------



## sling5s

ytsejamer said:


> Thanks for the feedback
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 But I have to warn you...treble wise, it's like listening to the LCD-2.1 (classic version). But I like it because it comes with the upfront in your face mids. Just sounds more groovy than bowls for certain kinds of music.  I'm not sure if you will like it with metal. Because it makes the guitar more thick and crunchy. It works for blues but I'm not sure for metal.


----------



## joseph69

ytsejamer said:


> Thanks for the feedback
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I would not count the (G) cushions out at all, I feel they sound fantastic...which is very much the consensus here.
 I did not find the mid-range thin in any way/shape/form, I found the entire presentation to be rich/warm/full…but of course with TTVJ Flats this would be to a higher degree.
 I would try them for your self.


----------



## stacker45

ytsejamer said:


> Thanks for the feedback
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have two pairs of TTVJ flats, so I'll try them with my GH-1 later tonight. I have some doubts though, because in my opinion, with the stock, L-cush, the GH-1 have pretty good bass, and a fairly polite treble. Flats have a tendency to increase bass, and roll off treble, a bit.
  
 You should definately give the G-cush a try. I currently have the G-cush on my GH-1, and they sound awesome. My favorite headphones are my PS1k, and the GH-1/G, gives them a damn good run for their money. 
 I know for a fact that I'm not the only one who likes the GH-1/G combination, and thinks that Grado should have used them as the stock pads.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> I would not count the (G) cushions out at all, I feel they sound fantastic...which is very much the consensus here.
> I did not find the mid-range thin in any way/shape/form, I found the entire presentation to be rich/warm/full…but of course with TTVJ Flats this would be to a higher degree.
> I would try them for your self.


 
  
 I was writing my post while you posted this. I'm guessing that haven't you tried the GH-1 with the flats, either.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I was writing my post while you posted this. I'm guessing that haven't you tried the GH-1 with the flats, either.


 
 I have a brand new pair of Flat pads (third time) and used them for 10-minutes on my RS1i…so I decided the other night to try them again for a couple of hours and just don't like their sound, so I wouldn't even think of using them on the GH-1. As you said, the "stock" (L) cushions provide enough bass already. I'll give it a try sometime, but I do believe they would sound very muffled/dark.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> I have a brand new pair of Flat pads (third time) and used them for 10-minutes on my RS1i…so I decided the other night to try them again for a couple of hours and just don't like their sound, so I wouldn't even think of using them on the GH-1. As you said, the "stock" (L) cushions provide enough bass already. I'll give it a try sometime, but I do believe they would sound very muffled/dark.


 
  
 I agree, I've tried to like the flats, I've used them on my HP1000 and my Bushmills, and I ended up preferring the L-cush on both. Some people might find the fact that I'm not using flats with the HP1000, sacrilegeous, but I go with what my ears tell me.


----------



## Eurobeat

Hello all,

 A lot of people have been recommending me to get the "Grado 325e" headphones.

 I'm curious how "Bright" / "Harsh" these headphones are in the highs especially?

 I had a pair of Pioneer HRM-7's and they didn't really do it for me.  They were harsh, even at low volumes, but high volumes were ear bleeding.

 So I want to know what people think.  I'm thinkina bout trying a pair from "TheCableCo" but wanted to hear impressions...


 Here's a thread I made trying to explain what music I listen to, and what I'm looking for in a pair of Head Phones.

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/779971/need-help-finding-a-great-pair-of-headphones-please-details-inside

 Thanks


----------



## Audio Addict

Tonight's flavor with the GH1 is the LH Labs Pulse Infinity (2.0 Case) with LPS4 with music served up by Roon using a LH Labs 2G cable to the LPS4 and a 1G to the Infinity.

Almost 2 years from the Indiegogo campaign.


----------



## rovopio

eurobeat said:


> Hello all,
> 
> A lot of people have been recommending me to get the "Grado 325e" headphones.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Haven't you ask the same question a month or so ago? I remember because you mention Japanese cartoons. I'm not going to watch Japanese Anime with 325e.
  
 Don't Japanese Anime have a lot of female voice actors screaming? The treble is emphasized on all grado headphones, and while my ear personally agree with 325e more than rs2e (in the context of ear pain), I'm still not going to watch a Japanese cartoon with them.
  
 Now for Japanese music though, sublime.


----------



## Eurobeat

rovopio said:


> Haven't you ask the same question a month or so ago? I remember because you mention Japanese cartoons. I'm not going to watch Japanese Anime with 325e.
> 
> Don't Japanese Anime have a lot of female voice actors screaming? The treble is emphasized on all grado headphones, and while my ear personally agree with 325e more than rs2e (in the context of ear pain), I'm still not going to watch a Japanese cartoon with them.
> 
> Now for Japanese music though, sublime.


 


 Probably, I didn't receive a lot of answers to some questions.

 I really don't watch anime now, and honestly it's better to use my 5.1 system for movies/anime/shows imo...

 The examples of my music have been posted in the thread, do they sound good?

 I really cannot tolerate much brightness.  I do like treble, but I have a bad time with high frequencies (and my ears can hear higher fq than a lot of people too).

 A lot of peopel say the e's really don't have much treble... But that's why I want to try them out !


----------



## rovopio

eurobeat said:


> Probably, I didn't receive a lot of answers to some questions.
> 
> I really don't watch anime now, and honestly it's better to use my 5.1 system for movies/anime/shows imo...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well the best thing is to try them out for yourself. Since you're able to do that via TheCableCo, you will get your own definitive answer. Now if you can't audition, that would be quite harder because it involves more  guesswork.
  
 Why don't you post your music here? I'll give them a try.


----------



## Eurobeat

rovopio said:


> Well the best thing is to try them out for yourself. Since you're able to do that via TheCableCo, you will get your own definitive answer. Now if you can't audition, that would be quite harder because it involves more  guesswork.
> 
> Why don't you post your music here? I'll give them a try.


 


 Yeah, I'm going to do that.  Someone also recommended the Sennheiser 600 and HE400i for some reason... Maybe I'll try them all out LOL.. ?


 Here is the link to my thread which should have music examples.

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/779971/need-help-finding-a-great-pair-of-headphones-please-details-inside

 http://ocremix.org/remix/OCR02237

 http://ocremix.org/remix/OCR03232

 http://ocremix.org/remix/OCR03184

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxYqsLPtqAk

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9-1D2vu76_A

 http://ocremix.org/remix/OCR02135

 I'll keep updating as I get more...


----------



## rovopio

eurobeat said:


> Yeah, I'm going to do that.  Someone also recommended the Sennheiser 600 and HE400i for some reason... Maybe I'll try them all out LOL.. ?
> 
> 
> Here is the link to my thread which should have music examples.
> ...


 
  
 Okay I played no. 2-3-4 of the Youtube videos on your thread for 20 seconds each; in the middle section of the song. I'm not going to listen to them with a 325e. It's mostly just sounds.
 Are you sure you want a headphone that is tilted upwards on their treble frequency?
  
 If I were to listen to EDM songs, I personally would've choose something v-shaped or something wthat has more bass and on the warmer side of the spectrum. Does no. 2-3-4 videos of yours even need trebly headphone to begin with?


----------



## Eurobeat

rovopio said:


> Okay I played no. 2-3-4 of the Youtube videos on your thread for 20 seconds each; in the middle section of the song. I'm not going to listen to them with a 325e. It's mostly just sounds.
> Are you sure you want a headphone that is tilted upwards on their treble frequency?
> 
> If I were to listen to EDM songs, I personally would've choose something v-shaped or something wthat has more bass and on the warmer side of the spectrum. Does no. 2-3-4 videos of yours even need trebly headphone to begin with?


 


 that's the thing, I don't think I need much of any treble.  A little is nice, but I guess my songs already have that themselves....

 I'm not sure what I really need

 I don't know terms, so the terms I'm saying like "energy" might mean something different to everyone else, but me.

 I think Energy in audiophile terms has something to do with treble though...?  Not too sure though.


 Now the songs I originally posted were Video Game Music.

 This is now "Eurobeat" 


 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LP_wkal5g10

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFZXRqvLVUE

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWrWCDHz7NY

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-S82CEJb52M

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ma1yWxwKPc

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bVyDhWsytg


----------



## rovopio

eurobeat said:


> that's the thing, I don't think I need much of any treble.  A little is nice, but I guess my songs already have that themselves....
> 
> I'm not sure what I really need
> 
> I don't know terms, so the terms I'm saying like "energy" might mean something different to everyone else, but me.


 
  
 You might be looking in the wrong place. That sounds you copy-pasted here are not something I would use a 325e with. Or hd600, or he-400i either. 400i bass is too lean for that sound beats. hd600 is too flat. 325e is too bright.
  
 Why don't you ask TheCableCo while showing them 1 of your song collection to them? As a retailer, I'm sure they'd be happy to provide potential customers with headphone recommendations to get the customer's business.
  
 I would've look for a v-shaped headphone that has a lot of bass. Be it mid-bass or sub-bass. I don't know any though, I don't like bass-heavy headphones or bass-heavy genre
  
 Oh, here's another idea. Check out the bass headphone club thread on head-fi. Some people there are knowledgeable on bass-heavy headphones. There is a good chance somebody over there listen to the same type of sound beats you're listening to.


----------



## Eurobeat

rovopio said:


> You might be looking in the wrong place. That sounds you copy-pasted here are not something I would use a 325e with. Or hd600, or he-400i either. 400i bass is too lean for that sound beats. hd600 is too flat. 325e is too bright.
> 
> Why don't you ask TheCableCo while showing them 1 of your song collection to them? As a retailer, I'm sure they'd be happy to provide potential customers with headphone recommendations to get the customer's business.
> 
> ...


 


 I don't like bass though 

 Heavy treble and heavy bass are no bueno for me.

 I appreciate the comments though, you've helped steer me away from this, but the others also...?  I give up LOL....

 I really don't know "Exactly" what I want, because I'm new to this all.  Once I can identify things I guess I could give a better idea, but definitely looking for some kick butt goodies 

 These genres should be focusing more on "Melody."  They also have a wide soundstage, with lots of sounds and noises.  I call it "Chaotic," but I guess ome of it isn't that crazy, but some is .

 thanks for all of the help!


----------



## rovopio

eurobeat said:


> I don't like bass though
> 
> Heavy treble and heavy bass are no bueno for me.
> 
> ...


 
  
 What is your definition of Heavy Bass? I think your sound beats needs a good sub-bass and punchy mid-bass. When you're about to spend ~$300 or is it $500 for a headphone, most headphones will have good bass control.
  
 I would be really surprised if you choose hd600 or 325e in the end for those kind of sound beats. Maybe 400i. But there are more options out there for EDM music that I'm sure is more apt than 400i. I don't listen to EDM so I don't know any of the options. Midrange
  
 If you can find place to audition, you ought to check them out. The thing is that you are listening to EDM and yet you seemingly leaning towards a midrange and/or treble-focused headphones. In addition to not wanting a sub-bass heavy headphones. That is odd to say the least but taste is taste. Try checking out beyerdynamic's thread also. Maybe you'll like either dt770, dt880, dt990. Particularly the dt880, it is _normally _not at all suited for EDM, but given your explanations, there's no harm on checking them out.
  
 I'll give you one answer though. If I were you, I would find a headphone that has a sound signature that is _similar with _Fidelio X2. Fidelio X2 is $200, maybe there is something better on your $500 price range (given your consideration of 400i at $500). I'd research something along that line instead. hd600 is more neutral than anything and Grado in general is gorgeous with vocals and guitars. I thought the least important frequency of EDM songs are the midrange, but since I don't listen to them outside of clubs, big chance that I'm very wrong.


----------



## rayfalkner

@Eurobeat:
  
 If you _really _want to get yourself a Grado that could go along with your music preferences, the closest I could recommend without breaking your budget much is a secondhand PS500, or find yourself a secondhand HF-1 or HF-2.
 For the rest of the Grado lineups, they won't have good chemistry going with the majority of modern pop recordings, even more so if you listen -however occasionally it is- to the '_idol_' pop songs nowadays.
  
 Or save yourself the trouble and find a secondhand Senn HD600 (or HD650 for a bit higher price tag if you want _a bit_ more refined sound but with_ a bit_ warmer/darker overall presentation, helps with aforementioned today's mainstream recordings and stuffs), shouldn't be difficult to find on any nearby audio stores so you could audition them yourself.
  
 And lastly aside from headphone purchase, also allocate a budget to get yourself a *good value* (performance compared to price tag) starter DAC + amp setup; for example the Schiit Modi 2 + Magni 2 can be bought for $99 brand new each, ODAC is $99 too, etc.


----------



## Eurobeat

rovopio said:


> What is your definition of Heavy Bass? I think your sound beats needs a good sub-bass and punchy mid-bass. When you're about to spend ~$300 or is it $500 for a headphone, most headphones will have good bass control.
> 
> I would be really surprised if you choose hd600 or 325e in the end for those kind of sound beats. Maybe 400i. But there are more options out there for EDM music that I'm sure is more apt than 400i. I don't listen to EDM so I don't know any of the options. Midrange
> 
> ...


 

 As in I REALLY dislike bass.  I enjoy it a bit, but I rarely have it on (due to family).  I do enjoy some bass, but too much hurts.  I am not one of those people who blasts their car and explodes with bass.  A little is good, too much is not enjoyable.

 I don't know what to do with LOL...

 VGM and Eurobeat is different compared to EDM or other "Electronic Music."  VGM itself can be ANY genre you can think of.  Classic, Rock, Dubstep (yuck), electric, ambient, etc.  I'll check out the goods at "TheCableCo" and see what they have for me.

 As for the treble/mid-range, I am not sure what to look for, just getting examples from people, and it's probably due to me not understanding fully what I'm talking about.  Someome in another thread mentioned the dt770 for EDM.

 For example Ambient VGM

  

 I'lll check out that headphone and similar ones.  I think someone had mentioned that for me.  My price tag was really around 300$, but someone mentioend the HE400i, and the Senn600 yesterday in the "Aune T1" thread, so I just went with that, didn't actually see thep rice of the HE's ....

 I don't know what EDM is most suited for, but I would say that my choices wouldn't be exact to EDM for sure.

  


rayfalkner said:


> @Eurobeat:
> 
> If you _really _want to get yourself a Grado that could go along with your music preferences, the closest I could recommend without breaking your budget much is a secondhand PS500, or find yourself a secondhand HF-1 or HF-2.
> For the rest of the Grado lineups, they won't have good chemistry going with the majority of modern pop recordings, even more so if you listen -however occasionally it is- to the '_idol_' pop songs nowadays.
> ...


 

 doesn't have to be a grado, they just seem to be really likeed, and someone mentioned I might like them.

 I guess I mentioned I like a little brightness, and that might just be not true, and I just like the brightness from some songs.


 I'm not really sure what to go, but I was looking at the Aune T1 MK2 for a DAC.  The amp seems okay, but I might upgrade it.

 At the same time, someone recommended this to me, since I have 5.1 speakers and want an AMP/DAC for that as well (since everyone says I shouldn't use my old Sound Blaster X-Fi Elite Pro Sound Card)....

 http://www.soundblaster.com/x7/

 Thoughts?


 Thanks a lot both of you!!!!!


----------



## rayfalkner

Well I think it is pretty much understandable that you'll get "_try Grado_" as one of the recommendation if you tell people that you like '_bright_' musics, even more so if this is going to be your first step into a serious headphone audio;
 IMO it's because Grado SR60 is one of the regular occupant in the list of the "That first headphone that awakens you from the Matrix and makes you aware of the world of better music and worse financial state".
*and that title of being the Morpheus' Red Pill is also shared by the kind of Koss Portapro, Aurvana Live!, Senn PX-100-II, and some others too by the way.
  
 I'll still advise you to not get any Grado other than PS500 or HF-1/HF-2 for electronic musics, and even then I'm sure there are better alternative that is not Grado to better fulfill your needs. It's just Grado in general, in my humble opinion is a poor choice for that genre. And please don't even think of having SR325 series without first demoing it with tracks you're familiar with. Just. Don't.
  
 And remember that all Grado headphones are open which means it is pretty much a no-go if you're planning to bring it in public or shared space.


----------



## rovopio

eurobeat said:


> As in I REALLY dislike bass.


 
  
 Your no 2, 3 and 4 songs on that thread has a lot of sub-bass on it. I don't know what to call your "sound beats" other than EDM. If you say I'm wrong to call them EDM then I'm wrong. Wasn't that Donkey Kong sound beat one of the 3 songs I mentioned above. Anyway, even by randomly clicking on the middle part of that video, the first thing I heard is sub-bass.
 Nobody expects everybody to understand what _dark, _or _bright, _or _lower midrange_ means. Not to mention, within one person and another, their definition of where upper midrange starts and ends might be different, and what is considered dark or warm is not the same as well.
  
 I don't understand _anything _when I begin either. I still don't. That said, I feel it's more beneficial in your search for you to just use the language you use everyday, instead of adapting audio glossary words onto your posts. You dislike bass yet some of your examples contains a lot of it.
  
 Here are links that I think might be useful for you.
  
 http://www.independentrecording.net/irn/resources/freqchart/main_display.htm
 http://www.headphone.com/pages/build-a-graph
 http://www.stereophile.com/content/sounds-audio-glossary-glossary#0wUP97YDDlmSA2B3.97
  
 For the record, I dislike bloated bass. Bass is not even on my priority list, but I hate bass that makes my ears vibrate. I generally am more interested towards headphones that are good at rendering vocals (the vocals sounds louder than the bass). Which is why I lean towards headphones like Grado or Audio-Technica.
  
 I'll give you a sample of songs that I listen to. My bass-heavy song sounds like this :
  
  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLPs_w-FepA#t=0m18s
  
  
 Most of my songs sounds like this or this :
  

  

  
  
 As you can see, I dislike v-shaped or overly warm sound signature. I can't understand how you can say you dislike bass when a major feature of your music is their bass. You might have better luck just using your own words than incorporating audio glossaries, really.


----------



## stacker45

Speaking of the Grado PS500, I was at my dealer's today and they took back a pair from a guy who didn't realise how much they ''leak'' sound.
  
 Anyway, they are number 543, and they're asking $250 (Canadian). They are in very good condition, with only one very small nick on one of the earcups. They come with the same warranty as the new ones, and the guy had kept the original box.
  
 I think that this is a great deal for someone looking for an original PS500.


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> Speaking of the Grado PS500, I was at my dealer's today and they took back a pair from a guy who didn't realise how much they ''leak'',sound.
> 
> Anyway, they are number 543, and they're asking $250 (Canadian). They are in very good condition, with only one very small nick on one of the earcups. They come with the same warranty as the new ones, and the guy had kept the original box.
> 
> I think that this is a great deal for someone looking for an original PS500.


No. I think that is an insane deal!!!


----------



## rovopio

stacker45 said:


> Speaking of the Grado PS500, I was at my dealer's today and they took back a pair from a guy who didn't realise how much they ''leak'' sound.
> 
> Anyway, they are number 543, and they're asking $250 (Canadian). They are in very good condition, with only one very small nick on one of the earcups. They come with the same warranty as the new ones, and the guy had kept the original box.
> 
> I think that this is a great deal for someone looking for an original PS500.


 

 You bought it right? If not can I have them? $250 CAD + shipping + tax, say shipping and tax is 100 USD, it still comes out $350 cheaper than if I bought the E series locally.
  
 Sounds like an insane deal you got there. Congratulations!


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> You bought it right? If not can I have them? $250 CAD + shipping + tax, say shipping and tax is 100 USD, it still comes out $350 cheaper than if I bought the E series locally.
> 
> Sounds like an insane deal you got there. Congratulations!


 
 He didn't mention buying them.


----------



## rfan8312

That's a deal you can't pass up or at least must pass on to someone you know.

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## rovopio

stacker45 said:


> Speaking of the Grado PS500, I was at my dealer's today and they took back a pair from a guy who didn't realise how much they ''leak'' sound.
> 
> Anyway, they are number 543, and they're asking $250 (Canadian). They are in very good condition, with only one very small nick on one of the earcups. They come with the same warranty as the new ones, and the guy had kept the original box.
> 
> I think that this is a great deal for someone looking for an original PS500.


 
  
 Can I ask you the dealer's website / e-mail? I might give it a shot on contacting them to see if they are willing to ship to Asia...
 I've been thinking of getting myself a r70x, but a ps500 will do as well I think.
  


joseph69 said:


> He didn't mention buying them.


 
  
 I got a little excited I missed them the first time.


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> Can I ask you the dealer's website / e-mail? I might give it a shot on contacting them to see if they are willing to ship to Asia...
> I've been thinking of getting myself a r70x, but a ps500 will do as well I think.
> *I got a little excited I missed them the first time.*


----------



## stacker45

rovopio said:


> Can I ask you the dealer's website / e-mail? I might give it a shot on contacting them to see if they are willing to ship to Asia...
> I've been thinking of getting myself a r70x, but a ps500 will do as well I think.
> 
> 
> I got a little excited I missed them the first time.


 
  
 There you go,  http://fillion.ca/fr/ ask for Pascal, and tell him that you were referred by Serge.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I have been rediscovering and falling in love all over again with my PS500s.  They were my first Grado, and with my odyessy progressing to the RS1i, the RS1, the SR series, the PS1000, and the special issues Bushmills, GH-1, HF-1), returning to the PS500s is like returning home, and they shine in simultaneously doing the shimmering treble that is Grado PLUS giving you nice bass, more so than most other Grados.
  
 Buy them!!


----------



## whirlwind

Have not been listening to my Grado 225i much, until this morning.
  
 I rolled in the C3g tubes this morning and plugged in the 225i with some Pink Floyd - Animals and some AC/DC - Flick Of The Switch
  
 For those into detail and resolution...these are the cats meow.....lol
  
 I am so happy to report the the 225i sounds wonderful.....my volume pod is on just the third step and with the stepped attenuator I am getting zero clipping.
  
 Not even a hint of any back round static or hum.....damn black back round.
  
 I was a tad worried about this amp combo with my Grados, but I feel preety damn excited right now .
  
 The 225i sounds big.......going to have to sell this and go for an RS1 or RS2E  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Maybe even pair up the Mad Ear & 225i  in a combo


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*The SR60, SR80, and SR125 - How Different?*
  
 I find that my SR60, SR80, and SR125 all LOOK the same... same materials, same sizes, etc.  If they didn't have different model numbers on the label, I could not tell them apart at sight.
  
 I CAN distinguish differences in their sound, however!  Some of that is in my post in my signature about comparing 13 Grados.
  
 Does anyone have any insight as to what is done to the SR60 vs. SR80 vs. SR125 to make them different and cause them to ascend in price in that order?
  
 I am not talking about the differences between original and -i series, or -i and -e series, but differences in model number design within the same (original, -i, or -e) series.
  
 Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> *The SR60, SR80, and SR125 - How Different?*
> 
> I find that my SR60, SR80, and SR125 all LOOK the same... same materials, same sizes, etc.  If they didn't have different model numbers on the label, I could not tell them apart at sight.
> 
> ...


 
 Not sure about everything....but I am pretty sure the driver are more closely matched as you move up the line....that can cause for better sonic improvements.


----------



## rayfalkner

stacker45 said:


> Speaking of the Grado PS500,----
> ---and they're asking $250 (Canadian). They are in very good condition, with only one very small nick on one of the earcups. They come with the same warranty as the new ones, and the guy had kept the original box.


 
  
 ... Insane price, what a steal. If only I'm not this far away in Asia I'll buy that in a heartbeat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





;
that will be a mighty fine gift for my dad, and the difference from buying it brand new will be spent on a starting DAC+amp set.


----------



## jaywillin

a little "champagne and reefer" to get this saturday morning started !


----------



## dr cornelius

ruthieandjohn said:


> *The SR60, SR80, and SR125 - How Different?*
> 
> I find that my SR60, SR80, and SR125 all LOOK the same... same materials, same sizes, etc.  If they didn't have different model numbers on the label, I could not tell them apart at sight.
> 
> ...


 

 I just replaced my 80e’s with 125e’s - the first physical thing I noticed (besides the much heavier gauge cable) was that the 125 enclosures are little deeper...


----------



## Audio Addict

My Pulse X Infinity came in this week. While I expected the single ended to be a weak link, I am happy to say I am wrong. The GH1 are pairing well with the Pulse.


----------



## GreenBow

ruthieandjohn said:


> *The SR60, SR80, and SR125 - How Different?*
> 
> I find that my SR60, SR80, and SR125 all LOOK the same... same materials, same sizes, etc.  If they didn't have different model numbers on the label, I could not tell them apart at sight.
> 
> ...


 

 Those details are on the Grado website, under each individual Prestige Series headphone's webpage. I look over these from time to time too. I usually start with reading the 60. Then when reading the 80 description it explains what is done extra compared to the 60.
  
 Here are a couple of examples in the description of the 125 that are not in the 80 or 60. 
  

The SR125e features a state-of-the-art driver and cable design utilizing UHPLC (Ultra-High Purity, Long Crystal) copper voice coil wire.
The Diaphragms are put through a special de-stressing process in order to enhance inner detail.
  
 However now you have drawn my attention to this, I have noticed something odd here. The SR80 and SR80i used to be described as having gone through the diaphragm de-stressing process. Now it is described as only in the 125 and above I presume.
  
 It might mean the 80e has more in common with the 60e, than the 80i had in common with the 60i.
  
 However I wonder if this is a mistake with the Grado website. I noticed the descriptive text of the 80e reads identical to that of the 60e.
  
 To re-cap, originally it went 60; then the 80 had added de-stressed diaphragm; then the 125 added UHPLC cable.
  
 (Then following on, the 225 has a new vent and closer matched driver. Then this is where I get confused about something. The 325 reads only to have a new casing, ie. the aluminium.  I have been wondering if the 325 is the 225 in a metal case, plus fancy headband. I emailed Grado about this, but the reply was ambiguous. (Additionally it is also why I think the 225e in a wood cup could sound better than the 325e. However I am only guessing. Jospeph69 did mentioned once that the frequency response of the 325 is stated as wider than on the 225e. He was replying to one of my earlier wonderings, about this.)


----------



## stacker45

greenbow said:


> Those details are on the Grado website, under each individual Prestige Series headphone's webpage. I look over these from time to time too. I usually start with reading the 60. Then when reading the 80 description it explains what is done extra compared to the 60.
> 
> Here are a couple of examples in the description of the 125 that are not in the 80 or 60.
> 
> ...


 
  
 If Grado's product description is as thorough as their quality control.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 On a more positive note, I have sold my GS1k for the ''buy it now'' price. They've gone to Japan.
  
 In other news, now that I have sold my GS1k, I have pulled my Bushmills out of retirement, and I'm rediscovering how good they sound, especially with the L-cush, talk about a ''no brainer''!


----------



## GreenBow

stacker45 said:


> If Grado's product description is as thorough as their quality control.....


 
  
 Ha!
  
 (I emailed Grado tonight about what I noticed about the descriptions. We'll have to wait and see.)


----------



## Oracle

Just purchased a pair of SR80e from 4ourears.com for office use. Can't wait to compare them to my PS500, RS2e, GR10e.


----------



## stacker45

oracle said:


> Just purchased a pair of SR80e from 4ourears.com for office use. Can't wait to compare them to my PS500, RS2e, GR10e.


 
  
 I have swapped the stock comfies, for some L-cush, wich, I think, brings the SR80e to the next level.


----------



## joseph69

I've had the HD-800 out on loan for 2-days now, and last night while listening to them I decided to put my PS1K on…then I decided to put my RS1i w/TTVJ Flats, which I've said more than once I didn't like. I'm starting to feel the RS1i with the Flats was a happy-medium between both the HD-800/PS1K…and continued to listen to them for the rest of the night and are going to listen to them again tonight…all night!
  
I've canceled my GS-Xmk2/HE-1000 combo and put the deposit down on something else.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> I've had the HD-800 out on loan for 2-days now, and last night while listening to them I decided to put my PS1K on…then I decided to put my RS1i w/TTVJ Flats, which I've said more than once I didn't like. I'm starting to feel the RS1i with the Flats was a happy-medium between both the HD-800/PS1K…and continued to listen to them for the rest of the night and are going to listen to them again tonight…all night!
> 
> I've canceled my GS-Xmk2/HE-1000 combo and put the deposit down on something else.


 
  
 ''JOHN, I COMMAND YOU TO LEAVE THIS BODY''


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > I've had the HD-800 out on loan for 2-days now, and last night while listening to them I decided to put my PS1K on…then I decided to put my RS1i w/TTVJ Flats, which I've said more than once I didn't like. I'm starting to feel the RS1i with the Flats was a happy-medium between both the HD-800/PS1K…and continued to listen to them for the rest of the night and are going to listen to them again tonight…all night!
> ...


Omg, hahahaha hilarious!

Joseph! The suspense is killing me!!!


----------



## XLR8

joseph69 said:


> I've had the HD-800 out on loan for 2-days now, and last night while listening to them I decided to put my PS1K on…then I decided to put my RS1i w/TTVJ Flats, which I've said more than once I didn't like. I'm starting to feel the RS1i with the Flats was a happy-medium between both the HD-800/PS1K…and continued to listen to them for the rest of the night and are going to listen to them again tonight…all night!
> 
> I've canceled my GS-Xmk2/HE-1000 combo and put the deposit down on something else.


 

 Wow crazy..
 Stacker45 can you give me some of your meds plz...
 LoL.


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> Joseph! The suspense is killing me!!!


 
 As you may know, I've been looking for something other than Grados for my listening pleasure.
 Although I know I said I would never even want to hear the Stax SR-009 I decided I'm going to purchase a pair.
 The only problem is that I now need an electrostatic amp to go with them. So instead of wasting money trying different amps for the them I put my purchase/deposit for the GS-Xmk2/HE1K combo down on a BHSE, and also made the list for the current production batch! I've never heard the SR-009/BHSE but from reading many reviews on this combo _most _people are just speechless and claim there is nothing like it, so I would like to know for myself. Plus for the price I was paying of the GS-Xmk2/HE1K combo I wasn't too far off from my decision on the SR-009/BHSE. OK, I have to go now…I'm late for my therapy treatment which I started right after I made this decision.


----------



## GreenBow

greenbow said:


> Those details are on the Grado website, under each individual Prestige Series headphone's webpage. I look over these from time to time too. I usually start with reading the 60. Then when reading the 80 description it explains what is done extra compared to the 60.
> 
> Here are a couple of examples in the description of the 125 that are not in the 80 or 60.
> 
> ...


 
  
@kayandjohn
  
 Grado replied. This is what they said about the 60 and 80.
  
the 60e and the 80e do not use de-stressed drivers
 
the 80e have matched drivers , the 60e do not
 
Therefor they have changed what they are doing. I wonder if this is why the 80 seems to have benefitted more as some people say, from the e-series. For sure I used to read that the SR80/i has de-stressed drivers. I used to read the Grado website religiously. Plus I have have music tech qualifications. Therefor I like to evaluate/hypothesise what physical changes I thought each model change would bring.
 
@joseph69
 
Please don't think I am condescending. It sounds like you looking to spend money for a better or different listen. I wondered have you thought about checking out a pricier DAC. I know the Rega DAC is amazing but there are more. The Chord Hugo is the obvious choice. The Audiolab M-DAC at £600, is said to punch way above its price. Another DAC-amp I discovered by accident recently is the Chord Electronics Toucan. It reviews eye-wateringly.
 
Anyway like you said you are looking for something other than Grado maybe. Sorry, I couldn't help myself being enthusiastic. I hope you're not offended.


----------



## joseph69

greenbow said:


> @joseph69
> 
> Please don't think I am condescending. It sounds like you looking to spend money for a better or different listen. I wondered have you thought about checking out a pricier DAC. I know the Rega DAC is amazing but there are more. The Chord Hugo is the obvious choice. The Audiolab M-DAC at £600, is said to punch way above its price. Another DAC-amp I discovered by accident recently is the Chord Electronics Toucan. It reviews eye-wateringly.
> 
> Anyway like you said you are looking for something other than Grado maybe. Sorry, I couldn't help myself being enthusiastic. I hope you're not offended.


 
 I'm in no way/shape/form offended. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I'm glad you have brought this up because I recently purchased a Gungnir USB-2 being it is balanced and was going to get the GS-Xmk2/HE1K combo…but since I've changed my mind, I'm thinking I might need a different DAC for the SR-009/BHSE??? I'm going to try the Gungnir and hear how it sounds being I just bought it, but I'm definitely open to selling it and buying something else if needed, and also open to any suggestions on a DAC which will suite this combo.


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> As you may know, I've been looking for something other than Grados for my listening pleasure.
> Although I know I said I would never even want to hear the Stax SR-009 I decided I'm going to purchase a pair.
> The only problem is that I now need an electrostatic amp to go with them. So instead of wasting money trying different amps for the them I put my purchase/deposit for the GS-Xmk2/HE1K combo down on a BHSE, and also made the list for the current production batch! I've never heard the SR-009/BHSE but from reading many reviews on this combo _most_ people are just speechless and claim there is nothing like it, so I would like to know for myself. Plus for the price I was paying of the GS-Xmk2/HE1K combo I wasn't too far off from my decision on the SR-009/BHSE. OK, I have to go now…I'm late for my therapy treatment which I started right after I made this decision.   :confused_face:


Congratulations joseph, this couldn't happen to a nicer guy(s) wallet. Make sure to write when you get to audio Nirvana or Olympus, wherever that is.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Congratulations joseph, this couldn't happen to a nicer guy(s) wallet. Make sure to write when you get to audio Nirvana or Olympus, wherever that is.


 
 Thank you very much…LOL!
 I've already gotten to audio Nirvana with what I already have, but just an something different for a change. I'm sure this won't be the last time, as I do enjoy hearing different equipment/HP's.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Joseph! The suspense is killing me!!!
> ...


 
 WOW!
  
 Congrats joseph...can't wait to hear your impressions on this one.
  
 Great that you got in on the upcoming batch of amps.......that can be a bit of a wait.
  
 Congrats again, dude


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Joseph! The suspense is killing me!!!
> ...


 
 this is me reading your comment when it came to the bold text above:

  
 congrats brother, that's a big step $$!   but you're right not being too far off price wise from one another.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> As you may know, I've been looking for something other than Grados for my listening pleasure.
> Although I know I said I would never even want to hear the Stax SR-009 I decided I'm going to purchase a pair.
> The only problem is that I now need an electrostatic amp to go with them. So instead of wasting money trying different amps for the them I put my purchase/deposit for the GS-Xmk2/HE1K combo down on a BHSE, and also made the list for the current production batch! I've never heard the SR-009/BHSE but from reading many reviews on this combo _most _people are just speechless and claim there is nothing like it, so I would like to know for myself. Plus for the price I was paying of the GS-Xmk2/HE1K combo I wasn't too far off from my decision on the SR-009/BHSE. OK, I have to go now…I'm late for my therapy treatment which I started right after I made this decision.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> WOW!
> 
> Congrats joseph...can't wait to hear your impressions on this one.
> 
> ...


 
  
  


wormsdriver said:


> this is me reading your comment when it came to the bold text above:
> 
> 
> congrats brother, that's a big step $$!   but you're right not being too far off price wise from one another.


 
  
  


jaywillin said:


>


 
 LMAO!
  Thanks guys, I appreciate the congratulations!
 Jay…I here ya on that one! I'm a bit speechless myself. But like I said, I wasn't so far off from my original plan with the mk2/HE1K so I said just go for it! I'll also have time to save some more money while waiting and won't have to pay for the amp in one shot being you pay quarterly throughout the build and I'm already more than half the way there for the by canceling the mk2/HE1K combo and leaving that deposit on the BHSE. I ordered the SR-009 last night, so they should be here in a couple of weeks. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Audio Addict

joseph69 said:


> LMAO!
> Thanks guys, I appreciate the congratulations!
> Jay…I here ya on that one! I'm a bit speechless myself. But like I said, I wasn't so far off from my original plan with the mk2/HE1K so I said just go for it! I'll also have time to save some more money while waiting and won't have to pay for the amp in one shot being you pay quarterly throughout the build and I'm already more than half the way there for the by canceling the mk2/HE1K combo and leaving that deposit on the BHSE. I ordered the SR-009 last night, so they should be here in a couple of weeks. I'll keep you posted!




Did to order the SR009 from Price Japan?


----------



## jaywillin

music time ! sunday morning with the blues


----------



## joseph69

audio addict said:


> Did to order the SR009 from Price Japan?


 
 Yes…I wasn't aware of any other dealer in Japan that would ship to the U.S. and I wasn't going to pay Stax U.S.A. $1500-/+ more for them. Have you had any experiences with PJ?


----------



## Audio Addict

joseph69 said:


> Yes…I wasn't aware of any other dealer in Japan that would ship to the U.S. and I wasn't going to pay Stax U.S.A. $1500-/+ more for them. Have you had any experiences with PJ?




I have not purchased from them but they seem to be the ones most quoted now for price since the HEK was released.


----------



## jaywillin

one of my favorite sunday morning albums


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Thank you very much…LOL!
> I've already gotten to audio Nirvana with what I already have, but just an something different for a change. I'm sure this won't be the last time, as I do enjoy hearing different equipment/HP's.


Well joseph, I definitely want to know if your new hp rig can sound as good to me as my WA6 does using the "Mighty" USAF 596 rectifier paired with some 6SN7 drivers can playing Fourplays's "A Summer Child" from their Between the Sheets album.


----------



## joseph69

audio addict said:


> I have not purchased from them but they seem to be the ones most quoted now for price since the HEK was released.


 
 Actually there was another store in Japan which was on PJ's site which said something like "lowest price" so I clicked on it but they were more expensive than PJ.
  


bpcans said:


> Well joseph, I definitely want to know if your new hp rig can sound as good to me as my WA6 does using the "Mighty" USAF 596 rectifier paired with some 6SN7 drivers can playing Fourplays's "A Summer Child" from their Between the Sheets album.


 
 Great choice of music! I have 7 Cd's from "Fourplay" (I'm addicted to their sound/talent) and they sound amazing with the WA6/RS1i. I'll definitely keep you posted on that! If you get the chance listen to "Rozil" from their Cd "journey" and also "Golden Faders" from their Cd "Lets Touch the Sky…and there is so many more amazing song from them!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Thank you very much…LOL!
> I've already gotten to audio Nirvana with what I already have, but just an something different for a change. I'm sure this won't be the last time, as I do enjoy hearing different equipment/HP's.


 
  
  


joseph69 said:


> LMAO!
> Thanks guys, I appreciate the congratulations!
> Jay…I here ya on that one! I'm a bit speechless myself. But like I said, I wasn't so far off from my original plan with the mk2/HE1K so I said just go for it! I'll also have time to save some more money while waiting and won't have to pay for the amp in one shot being you pay quarterly throughout the build and I'm already more than half the way there for the by canceling the mk2/HE1K combo and leaving that deposit on the BHSE. I ordered the SR-009 last night, so they should be here in a couple of weeks. I'll keep you posted!


 
 i think we started getting serious about this whole head-fi thing about the same time, we both started kinda small, stayed all grado for a while, then branched out some, i think it's good to try new things, it puts things in a better perspective, everything is relative 
  
 cheers my friend !


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> As you may know, I've been looking for something other than Grados for my listening pleasure.
> Although I know I said I would never even want to hear the Stax SR-009 I decided I'm going to purchase a pair.
> The only problem is that I now need an electrostatic amp to go with them. So instead of wasting money trying different amps for the them I put my purchase/deposit for the GS-Xmk2/HE1K combo down on a BHSE, and also made the list for the current production batch! I've never heard the SR-009/BHSE but from reading many reviews on this combo _most _people are just speechless and claim there is nothing like it, so I would like to know for myself. Plus for the price I was paying of the GS-Xmk2/HE1K combo I wasn't too far off from my decision on the SR-009/BHSE. OK, I have to go now…I'm late for my therapy treatment which I started right after I made this decision.


 
  
 I'm not up-to-date at all on BHSE, but when I first joined head-fi I read the thread. Does BHSE still have months to years waiting time before you can get the item?
 If so, what will you hook-up the sr-009 in the meantime?


----------



## Pirakaphile

I came across a revelation last night when listening to my GH1. I've always had it very forward on my ears and so I lost a lot of sound and they just didn't sound like grado. Where was the energy it had before break-in? Why were the mids so weak? Where's the bass? And then I slipped em back a few millimeters and BANG, all the sound came back! The cymbals danced in my head, the bass came back, and damn are those mids nice and full! Review will start next weekend because I won't have a speech due on monday like I have now. 
  
 Also, I was wondering if anyone else had some positioning problems with their grados? Those darn L-pads are difficult to get right!


----------



## ericfarrell85

stacker45 said:


> Good for you. Just so you know, Marantz  uses the model numbers to designate the power output. For example, my 2220B has 20 watts RMS per channel. When you go past 100 w.p.c. they become the 23XX series, so the 2325 has 125 w.p.c. etc
> 
> Try to buy one from the 22XX serie, wich starts with the 2215B, and goes all the way up to the 75 w.p.c., 2275, then you have the 23XX serie, and then you have the two most powerful, and sought after models, wich are the 2500, and 2600, wich have 250 and 3000 w.p.c. respectively! The only 2600 that I have ever seen on sale, went for over $4000!:eek:
> 
> ...




It doesn't stop at 2275. I own a 2285. While I haven't tried any Grado's with the Marantz, I can say that the 2285 was one of the best amps for the HE6. A stunning combination that rivals any setup for sheer presence, tactility and expansiveness (at a fraction of the price). You need to consider, however, that these vintage units are difficult to service (specifically when it comes to finding someone) and will in most cases require immediate cap swaps. Both my Marantz and vintage Pioneer needed servicing within weeks of purchase. It's not so much a question of "if", but "when" -- bear that in mind if you decide to go this route.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

pirakaphile said:


> I came across a revelation last night when listening to my GH1. I've always had it very forward on my ears and so I lost a lot of sound and they just didn't sound like grado. Where was the energy it had before break-in? Why were the mids so weak? Where's the bass? And then I slipped em back a few millimeters and BANG, all the sound came back! The cymbals danced in my head, the bass came back, and damn are those mids nice and full! Review will start next weekend because I won't have a speech due on monday like I have now.
> 
> Also, I was wondering if anyone else had some positioning problems with their grados? Those darn L-pads are difficult to get right!



I've actually found advice suggesting to position Grados FORWARD, so as to make the sound come toward you from ahead and increase the sound stage. Good to see that there is a spectral advantage to moving them back.


----------



## Pirakaphile

ruthieandjohn said:


> I've actually found advice suggesting to position Grados FORWARD, so as to make the sound come toward you from ahead and increase the sound stage. Good to see that there is a spectral advantage to moving them back.


 
 I think I just had them so far forward that the opening to my ear drum was almost covered by the L-cushion and breaking the 'seal'.


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> Omg, hahahaha hilarious!
> 
> Joseph! The suspense is killing me!!!


 
  
 Thanks Worms, I have to give John some credits for being, the way he is, and for having such a great sense of humour! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


xlr8 said:


> Wow crazy..
> Stacker45 can you give me some of your meds plz...
> LoL.


 
  
 I'll give you my oxycodone, on one condition....you have to take my Crohn's disease too.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

pirakaphile said:


> I think I just had them so far forward that the opening to my ear drum was almost covered by the L-cushion and breaking the 'seal'.



After looking at the picture of you in your avatar, we may have different understandings of which way "forward" is!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Thanks Worms, I have to give John some credits for being, the way he is, and for having such a great sense of humour!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give you my oxycodone, on one condition....you have to take my Crohn's disease too.



My drug of choice is oxymoron.


----------



## bpcans

ruthieandjohn said:


> My drug of choice is oxymoron.


I think you might have coined a phrase there K&J.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i think we started getting serious about this whole head-fi thing about the same time, we both started kinda small, stayed all grado for a while, then branched out some, i think it's good to try new things, it puts things in a better perspective, everything is relative
> 
> cheers my friend !


 
 I believe your right, we both pretty much had gotten into this at the same time.
 And yes, like you, I started climbing the ladder, and as my curiosity grew after thinking WOW these sound great (80i) how much better can it really get??? From there on in, it was all over!!! I absolutely agree that it is good/necessary to try other brands just for yourself  to hear whats out there and listen to _different_ HP sound-signatures to hear if there for your tastes! Funny thing is…I haven't found one yet that I prefer over the Grados sound-signature (price irrelevent) and very well may never.






rovopio said:


> I'm not up-to-date at all on BHSE, but when I first joined head-fi I read the thread. Does BHSE still have months to years waiting time before you can get the item?
> If so, what will you hook-up the sr-009 in the meantime?


 
 I don't know how long the wait is going to be…hopefully my number isn't up before I receive it, LOL!
 I'm not going to be able to hear the Stax until I receive the BHSE, but I bought the Stax anyway just incase the exchange rate changed and I might have had to pay more. This is exactly why I went for the BHSE…instead of buying several different amps (which I would have done) for lets just say $1500.00+/- (not saying there anything wrong with a $1500.00 amp) for the Stax I know myself with this hobby, my curiosity would just get the best of me, then I would be buying/selling amps that would have lost some value, and  by that time I figured with that money adding up that I would have lost buying/selling, I just went for what I really wanted, and probably ended up with anyway. Thats the method to my madness! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
 Quote:


pirakaphile said:


> Also, I was wondering if anyone else had some positioning problems with their grados? Those darn L-pads are difficult to get right!


 
 Definitely different sound from moving the drivers forwards/backwards.


----------



## stacker45

ericfarrell85 said:


> It doesn't stop at 2275. I own a 2285. While I haven't tried any Grado's with the Marantz, I can say that the 2285 was one of the best amps for the HE6. A stunning combination that rivals any setup for sheer presence, tactility and expansiveness (at a fraction of the price). You need to consider, however, that these vintage units are difficult to service (specifically when it comes to finding someone) and will in most cases require immediate cap swaps. Both my Marantz and vintage Pioneer needed servicing within weeks of purchase. It's not so much a question of "if", but "when" -- bear that in mind if you decide to go this route.


 
 You're preaching to the choir, my friend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I never said that it stops at the 2275, I'm fully aware that the 2600 is the holy grail of vintage Marantz recievers. That being said, I have read that the 2230, 2275 recievers, and 1060 integrated amp, are the best sounding Marantz from the 70's.
  
  As for being aware that vintage gear eventually need servicing, I own 12 pieces of vintage audio gear, 6 of wich are Marantz, (3 recievers and 3 turntables),
  
 When one of them needs servicing, I simply bring it to my audio dealer, and they send it to a technician that only repairs old audio gear. The tech even told them ''if it came with a remote control, I won't repair it''. 
  
 I think that buying a low powered vintage Marantz reciever from the 70's is a very smart thing to do. They sound great, look great, they're cheap ($100 - $150). For that you get, a tuner, a pre amp, an amp, a phono pre amp, plus, an headphone amp.  
  
 In my opinion, they sound as good, if not better, than many dedicated headphone amps, costing many times it's price.
  
 The icing on the cake for me is that you can enjoy them for many years, and sell them for the same price, or maybe even more than what you've paid., now that's what I consider, WIN WIN.


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> I'm not going to be able to hear the Stax until I receive the BHSE, but I bought the Stax anyway just incase the exchange rate changed and I might have had to pay more. This is exactly why I went for the BHSE…instead of buying several different amps (which I would have done) for lets just say $1500.00+/- (not saying there anything wrong with a $1500.00 amp) for the Stax I know myself with this hobby, my curiosity would just get the best of me, then I would be buying/selling amps that would have lost some value, and  by that time I figured with that money adding up that I would have lost buying/selling, I just went for what I really wanted, and probably ended up with anyway. Thats the method to my madness!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I know I should've congratulates you. But I feel like, given the BHSE waiting time, it's like congratulating a person who just bought a kickass sports car, but not having the key for the foreseeable future. I feel weird is what I'm saying, lol.
  
 Well, it's got to be worth the wait. Congratulations. I hope you get it before Marvel's Civil War is out.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> My drug of choice is oxymoron.


 
  
 What do you call a moron that usues oxycodone?....never mind, don't answer that!, just take this gun away from me, so that I don't shoot myself in my other foot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  
  
  
  


joseph69 said:


> I believe your right, we both pretty much had gotten into this at the same time.
> And yes, like you, I started climbing the ladder, and as my curiosity grew after thinking WOW these sound great (80i) how much better can it really get??? From there on in, it was all over!!! I absolutely agree that it is good/necessary to try other brands just for yourself  to hear whats out there and listen to _different_ HP sound-signatures to hear if there for your tastes! Funny thing is…I haven't found one yet that I prefer over the Grados sound-signature (price irrelevent) and very well may never.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Stax 009!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Congratz Joseph! I hope that you'll still come to the Dark Side, and visit us ''little ordinary people'' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 To be honest, I have thought about selling all of my Grados, and buy a pair of Stax 009 with an assorted amp, but then the meds wore off, and I realised how crazy of a move, this would be! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I know that you know that I'm just kidding, so this is for those who don't know me as well you do.


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> I know I should've congratulates you. But I feel like, given the BHSE waiting time, it's like congratulating a person who just bought a kickass sports car, but not having the key for the foreseeable future. I feel weird is what I'm saying, lol.
> Well, it's got to be worth the wait. Congratulations. I hope you get it before Marvel's Civil War is out.


 
 Thank you!
 I did make the list for the current batch of BHSE's so thats a plus!
  


stacker45 said:


> Stax 009!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you!
 I am a "little ordinary person" and always will be, and will always LOVE Grado…listening to "The Doobie Brothers with the RS1i right now and loving it! 
 Take some more meds and join me so we can compare what we hear from the Stax.


----------



## GreenBow

pirakaphile said:


> I think I just had them so far forward that the opening to my ear drum was almost covered by the L-cushion and breaking the 'seal'.


 

 Try the ear-cups in different places up and down the legs. There should be a position where they are comfortable. 
  
 In terms of forward or backward, I have the driver position straight over the ear canal.


----------



## LorandCz

This was my first time listening to these beauties. Had to share this magical moment with you!


----------



## whirlwind

^^ congrats ^^


----------



## LorandCz

whirlwind said:


> ^^ congrats ^^


 
 Thanks


----------



## dr cornelius

lorandcz said:


> This was my first time listening to these beauties. Had to share this magical moment with you!


 
  
 Nice!  I’ve had my 125’s for a short time and I’m really liking them - BTW I was listening to the same thing when I first got mine...


----------



## ruthieandjohn

dr cornelius said:


>


 
 After the vendor could not promise a delivery date on SR80e that I had ordered, I upgraded the order to SR125e, which is in stock.  I should be getting mine soon, and I am really looking forward to them.  I think that the SR125e, along with the RS2, is the unsung hero of the Grado line!


----------



## GreenBow

dr cornelius said:


>


 

 Are those 125i? Or 125i with e-drivers. I loved my 125i. (Sorry Grado Fan Club, I keep saying this.) Crisp, fast, matched, and I could see clearly between the instruments, and their placing.


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> After the vendor could not promise a delivery date on SR80e that I had ordered, I upgraded the order to SR125e, which is in stock.  I should be getting mine soon, and I am really looking forward to them.  I think that the SR125e, along with the RS2, is the unsung hero of the Grado line!


 
 i've been thinking about giving the 125e a go myself, i'll definitely be watching for your thoughts


----------



## dr cornelius

ruthieandjohn said:


> After the vendor could not promise a delivery date on SR80e that I had ordered, I upgraded the order to SR125e, which is in stock.  I should be getting mine soon, and I am really looking forward to them.  I think that the SR125e, along with the RS2, is the unsung hero of the Grado line!


 

 Enjoy the 125e’s - those along with RS2e’s are my goto cans!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> i've been thinking about giving the 125e a go myself, i'll definitely be watching for your thoughts



I already have, and love, the SR125. It will be great to compare them to the SR125e..


----------



## Loras 461

Hello everybody . Could someone tell me what model is this ??


----------



## fleasbaby

loras 461 said:


> Hello everybody . Could someone tell me what model is this ??


 

 The RS3...never released though. The one in this pic was a prototype gifted to a head-fier...


----------



## joseph69

fleasbaby said:


> The RS3...never released though. The one in this pic was a prototype gifted to a head-fier...


 
 I remember when the seller posted the RS3 about selling it on the thread…Grado wasn't thrilled!


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> fleasbaby said:
> 
> 
> > The RS3...never released though. The one in this pic was a prototype gifted to a head-fier...
> ...


 
 +1
  
 Yeah I remember that also.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Thank you!
> I did make the list for the current batch of BHSE's so thats a plus!
> 
> Thank you!
> ...


 
  
 If only it was that easy, I would love to join you, on this wonderful journey that you're about to go on, with the Stax.
  
 You know that I'm a car guy, so I have a tendency to compare headphones to cars. I see the Stax 009 as a Bugatti Veyron, and my HP1000 as a Shelby Cobra. I consider myself very lucky to have stumbled across the HP1000. I said stumbled, because I wasn't looking for a pair, I was at my local audio store, shopping for a turntable cartridge, and they were just sitting there, among the new Grado headphones, and after a few minutes of listening to them, I was hooked.
  
 The thing is that, I could never bring myself to part with my HP1000, my Bushmills, or my GH-1. Another thing that I couldn't part with, is my ultra rare Grado HPA-2. So few of them were maid, that I though I'd never be able to own one, but thanks to Parbaked, I'm now the proud owner of a mint HPA-2.  
  
 You are one of the Troopers whose opinion I trust, and since you own the PS1k and the GH-1/G, I'm looking forward to reading your impressions on how those two compare to the 009.


----------



## joseph69

loras 461 said:


> Hello everybody . Could someone tell me what model is this ??


 
 How do you like them?
  


whirlwind said:


> +1
> Yeah I remember that also.


 
 Yeah, they were very unhappy.
  


stacker45 said:


> If only it was that easy, I would love to join you, on this wonderful journey that you're about to go on, with the Stax.
> You know that I'm a car guy, so I have a tendency to compare headphones to cars. I see the Stax 009 as a Bugatti Veyron, and my HP1000 as a Shelby Cobra. I consider myself very lucky to have stumbled across the HP1000. I said stumbled, because I wasn't looking for a pair, I was at my local audio store, shopping for a turntable cartridge, and they were just sitting there, among the new Grado headphones, and after a few minutes of listening to them, I was hooked.
> The thing is that, I could never bring myself to part with my HP1000, my Bushmills, or my GH-1. Another thing that I couldn't part with, is my ultra rare Grado HPA-2. So few of them were maid, that I though I'd never be able to own one, but thanks to Parbaked, I'm now the proud owner of a mint HPA-2.
> You are one of the Troopers whose opinion I trust, and since you own the PS1k and the GH-1/G, I'm looking forward to reading your impressions on how those two compare to the 009.


 
 Well...I hope its a wonderful journey I'm going on. 
 I'll be sure to post my impressions…just don't know when, LOL!


----------



## joseph69

Listening to my GH-1 w/(G) cushions tonight (haven't in a while) what a pleasant sound these have with all Genres/different music files.


----------



## XLR8

loras 461 said:


> Hello everybody . Could someone tell me what model is this ??


 

 Grado plz release this headphone series..


----------



## LorandCz

dr cornelius said:
			
		

>


 
 I know what you mean! I could not comprehend not trying the SR125 without some Jeff Buckley. Mojo Pin is my reference.


----------



## stacker45

xlr8 said:


> Grado plz release this headphone series..


 
  
 If Grado did decide to release the RS3, how much do you think they would sell for? I'm guessing $500-$550 Canadian.


----------



## Loras 461

Yeah they look beautiful . I'll read about this prototype a bit more as i've never heard about that model . When I accidentally found that photo my jaw dropped and i said to my self : What the *@ck is that I'm seeing ?!! lol i  prefer the looks of the older grados without the big mushroom cup .


----------



## DrawTheLine87

stacker45 said:


> If Grado did decide to release the RS3, how much do you think they would sell for? I'm guessing $500-$550 Canadian.



They'd likely have been priced under the RS2, probably $300-400 I'd imagine. But the 325 is already $300 and at $400 the RS3 would only be $100 cheaper than the RS2, likely not enough price difference to support a new product. I suspect that's why they never came to market, unless they were designed to take the 325s spot in the line up.

I really love the low profile wood cups. If the sound quality was as good as the RS1/2, I'd prefer the low profile look, personally.


----------



## whirlwind

drawtheline87 said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > If Grado did decide to release the RS3, how much do you think they would sell for? I'm guessing $500-$550 Canadian.
> ...


 
 Me too, I also like the thinner cable.


----------



## fleasbaby

whirlwind said:


> Me too, I also like the thinner cable.


 

 I made a couple of pairs of low-profile cups that were basically the non-i SR series except made out of a single piece of wood. I liked what I heard. Was actually thinking of making another pair in Bubinga the other day (I have a few pieces spare).


----------



## bpcans

fleasbaby said:


> I made a couple of pairs of low-profile cups that were basically the non-i SR series except made out of a single piece of wood. I liked what I heard. Was actually thinking of making another pair in Bubinga the other day (I have a few pieces spare).


Oh please do it if you've got the time. Bubinga is such a beautiful wood.


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > Grado plz release this headphone series..
> ...


$395 or $450USD according to their pricing


----------



## wormsdriver

fleasbaby said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Me too, I also like the thinner cable.
> ...


pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## fleasbaby

wormsdriver said:


> pics or it didn't happen!




LOL...

I think I ended up SennGradoing them. The pics are in the SennGrado thread. The Bubingas, they are on the cards, I am just kind of wrapped up in making layered cups right now. Just finished a pair with Mahogany outside faces, Walnut bodies and Paduak driver seats.


----------



## XLR8

stacker45 said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > Grado plz release this headphone series..
> ...


 

 Considering they are based on the SR series design but in wood I expect around $350-400 US dollars.
 I always wondered why they never released it....


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> Considering they are based on the SR series design but in wood I expect around $350-400 US dollars.
> I always wondered why they never released it....


 
  
 who knows how they sound???
 I asked the person who posted the photos of them how they sounded, but they didn't reply.


----------



## Arty McGhee

wormsdriver said:


> pics or it didn't happen!


 

 i hate this picture, i cleaned them up the insides look 100 times better now
 just haven't taken another photo, these are rosewood w/sr80 pinks
 they sound amazing!!!


----------



## wormsdriver

^^^Nice!


----------



## rfan8312

Gorgeous.

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arty McGhee

thanks to fleasbaby
  
 heres a better photo


----------



## fleasbaby

arty mcghee said:


> i hate this picture, i cleaned them up the insides look 100 times better now
> just haven't taken another photo, these are rosewood w/sr80 pinks
> they sound amazing!!!




Oh yes! Those are those slip-ons! I liked those...made them a little slimmer looking than the normal ones by making the the grill opening bigger...


----------



## 408388

Hey 
  
 Does anyone have experience with these Top Elecs pads? They look suspiciously like the Gotor ones, which I've read aren't good, but the TE ones are a third of the price. Other than that they look similar to Grado L pads but far cheaper. I'm using quarter-modded S pads at the moment.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## joseph69

enssorcel said:


> Hey
> 
> Does anyone have experience with these Top Elecs pads? They look suspiciously like the Gotor ones, which I've read aren't good, but the TE ones are a third of the price. Other than that they look similar to Grado L pads but far cheaper. I'm using quarter-modded S pads at the moment.
> 
> Thanks!


 
 Go for the Grado's!


----------



## fenderu2

Hello all.  I'm just looking at buying a new pair, or maybe a couple pair of headphones.   Was looking to spend $100 to $200 on Beats, AT, or Sony and mainly use for travel.  After re-evaluting, I only spend about 20 to 30 hours a year on a plane, so I think I'll buy a cheaper travel headphone, and something higher end for home use. 
  
       I bought the Sony MDR-1A, and I though they were really good, but I returned them, because I just didn't feel i gave myself enough time to demo everything.    I listened to Grado at 1 of the dealers, and I can say I really like the mids and highs.   I own Focal 836 home speakers which have a lively treble, so brightness is not an issue for me, and I primarily listen to classic rock. 
     
        My main concern with the Grados is their durability.   I know we should be careful with any pair, but when I see that little piece of steel going into the headband, it just looks like it could snap easily.   I love the sound of these, and am looking at either the 325 or RS2e, but I would hate to buy a 300+ headphone, and have it break within the 1st year.  It's not like I'll throw them down, but drops happen, and they could get rolled onto while lying in bed or falling asleep with them on.   Are there better open back headphones that are more durable that I should demo?


----------



## joseph69

fenderu2 said:


> My main concern with the Grados is their durability.   I know we should be careful with any pair, but when I see that little piece of steel going into the headband, it just looks like it could snap easily.   I love the sound of these, and am looking at either the 325 or RS2e, but I would hate to buy a 300+ headphone, and have it break within the 1st year.  It's not like I'll throw them down, but drops happen, and they could get rolled onto while lying in bed or falling asleep with them on.   Are there better open back headphones that are more durable that I should demo?


 
 Nothing wrong with Grados durability.
 The headband isn't going to snap (its spring steel) were it goes into the rod block
 (the plastic blocks marked L/R) but some have had the rod blocks themselves come off, but it is by far an issue…if it does happen, all you need to do is glue it back onto the headband, no big deal. As far as rolling over on them….well that would probably be a different story (for any HP).
 I've had my Grados for years and I've never had the rod blocks come off or any other pieces break so I wouldn't be to concerned.


----------



## whirlwind

fenderu2 said:


> Hello all.  I'm just looking at buying a new pair, or maybe a couple pair of headphones.   Was looking to spend $100 to $200 on Beats, AT, or Sony and mainly use for travel.  After re-evaluting, I only spend about 20 to 30 hours a year on a plane, so I think I'll buy a cheaper travel headphone, and something higher end for home use.
> 
> I bought the Sony MDR-1A, and I though they were really good, but I returned them, because I just didn't feel i gave myself enough time to demo everything.    I listened to Grado at 1 of the dealers, and I can say I really like the mids and highs.   I own Focal 836 home speakers which have a lively treble, so brightness is not an issue for me, and I primarily listen to classic rock.
> 
> My main concern with the Grados is their durability.   I know we should be careful with any pair, but when I see that little piece of steel going into the headband, it just looks like it could snap easily.   I love the sound of these, and am looking at either the 325 or RS2e, but I would hate to buy a 300+ headphone, and have it break within the 1st year.  It's not like I'll throw them down, but drops happen, and they could get rolled onto while lying in bed or falling asleep with them on.   Are there better open back headphones that are more durable that I should demo?


 
 Just treat them with respect and take care of them.
  
 A lot of people have trouble with the cable and the y adapter getting twisted all the time and that can damage the y adapter and the cable....once you learn how to spin the cups to untwist the wires , you wont have any trouble


----------



## boyd32450

fenderu2 said:


> Hello all.  I'm just looking at buying a new pair, or maybe a couple pair of headphones.   Was looking to spend $100 to $200 on Beats, AT, or Sony and mainly use for travel.  After re-evaluting, I only spend about 20 to 30 hours a year on a plane, so I think I'll buy a cheaper travel headphone, and something higher end for home use.
> 
> I bought the Sony MDR-1A, and I though they were really good, but I returned them, because I just didn't feel i gave myself enough time to demo everything.    I listened to Grado at 1 of the dealers, and I can say I really like the mids and highs.   I own Focal 836 home speakers which have a lively treble, so brightness is not an issue for me, and I primarily listen to classic rock.
> 
> My main concern with the Grados is their durability.   I know we should be careful with any pair, but when I see that little piece of steel going into the headband, it just looks like it could snap easily.   I love the sound of these, and am looking at either the 325 or RS2e, but I would hate to buy a 300+ headphone, and have it break within the 1st year.  It's not like I'll throw them down, but drops happen, and they could get rolled onto while lying in bed or falling asleep with them on.   Are there better open back headphones that are more durable that I should demo?


 
 I am not an expert but I would suggest you demo some IEM's. They won''t break if you roll over on them in bed. I don't often travel but if you fly alot Grados would be fine. But IEMs are alt easier to carry on a plane. That said the metal band on the Grados is pretty tough. I can't imagine them breaking. The only other HPs I have experience with Sennheiser 600's. They seem to be pretty stout but they aren't pittbull proof.
 Good Luck


----------



## 408388

joseph69 said:


> Go for the Grado's!


 
  
 Would love to but it feels silly when they cost almost as much as the headphones themselves (bought SR60is 2nd hand pretty cheap). I think I'd rather put the money towards an upgrade as the upper range come with L/G pads anyway, and maybe chance some cheap 3rd party ones if my S pads die.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

enssorcel said:


> Would love to but it feels silly when they cost almost as much as the headphones themselves (bought SR60is 2nd hand pretty cheap). I think I'd rather put the money towards an upgrade as the upper range come with L/G pads anyway, and maybe chance some cheap 3rd party ones if my S pads die.



Unlike all non-Grado pads that I know of, Grado pads use different densities of foam at different positions... Firm at the edge of the pad around or on the ear; softer in the middle. Non-Grado pads are the same density throughout. Without exception, comparisons that I recall between Grado and non-Grado pads of the same size always favor the Grado.

Also, with rare exceptions (GH-1 is the only one I know of, but I think there are a couple more), folks prefer the pad sizes that the particular Grado comes with rather than a larger, smaller, thicker, or thinner pad. So unless in ear pads are excruciatingly uncomfortable, you will likely prefer the sound of the on ear pads on an SR60 rather than over-ear G pads or on ear L bowls.


----------



## XLR8

Wow,
Grado RS1e selling for $460.
  
 Sad to see it lose nearly $235 in one year in value.


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> Wow,
> Grado RS1e selling for $460.
> 
> Sad to see it lose nearly $235 in one year in value.


 
 Even worse if it doesn't sell.


----------



## JoeDoe

Hey there fellas, any of you people have experience with the Geek X infinity? Considering picking one up for the RS1 and HE500. Damn finding an amp that can cover both of those bases is hard...


----------



## wormsdriver

joedoe said:


> Hey there fellas, any of you people have experience with the Geek X infinity? Considering picking one up for the RS1 and HE500. Damn finding an amp that can cover both of those bases is hard...


true dat!
Does the Gustard not play well with Grados?


----------



## JoeDoe

wormsdriver said:


> true dat!
> Does the Gustard not play well with Grados?




Honestly I didn't use my Grados much with it when I had it.


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Hey there fellas, any of you people have experience with the Geek X infinity? Considering picking one up for the RS1 and HE500. Damn finding an amp that can cover both of those bases is hard...


 
  
  


wormsdriver said:


> true dat!
> Does the Gustard not play well with Grados?


 
  
  


joedoe said:


> Honestly I didn't use my Grados much with it when I had it.


 
  
 i had the geek x/f/i, which was the top model until the infinity came out, the x/f/i was very, very good
  
 my ms2i is super with my h10


----------



## JoeDoe

jaywillin said:


> i had the geek x/f/i, which was the top model until the infinity came out, the x/f/i was very, very good
> 
> my ms2i is super with my h10


 
 Your pros and cons of the Geek and the H10?


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Your pros and cons of the Geek and the H10?


 
 well, that'd be kinda hard to compare i think, being the h10 is just an amp, 
 the geek is a helluva all in one, and if you have the x, you'd have balanced and s/e, 
 what might be really good though would be the h10 with the geek as the dac


----------



## DrawTheLine87

joedoe said:


> Hey there fellas, any of you people have experience with the Geek X infinity? Considering picking one up for the RS1 and HE500. Damn finding an amp that can cover both of those bases is hard...



You may want to consider a tube amp. Tube rolling can potentially cover both headphones!


----------



## wormsdriver

oh, she sure is purdy!...
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## boyd32450

nice


----------



## whirlwind

I may have a MadEar+HD for sale, soon.......or I may be open to trade towards RS1..or RS2e with brown headband....or toward a nice pair of GEC, or Osram or,Marconi 6AS7G tubes


----------



## wormsdriver

I just bought the black one (picture above) which is exactly like mine. I like the all black one so *I'll be putting mine up for sale *as soon as I test the new one and make sure it works like it should (more than likely) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## JoeDoe

wormsdriver said:


> I just bought the black one (picture above) which is exactly like mine. I like the all black one so *I'll be putting mine up for sale *as soon as I test the new one and make sure it works like it should (more than likely)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well I sure threw my hat in the ring for the black on USAM so you need to PM me when you put yours up!


----------



## Voxel-1

I have some Grados(great headphones, btw) that need to be recabled. I have never soldered before. How would I approach this?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

whirlwind said:


> I may have a MadEar+HD for sale, soon.......or I may be open to trade towards RS1..or RS2e with brown headband....or toward a nice pair of GEC, or Osram or,Marconi 6AS7G tubes



How about a cat? Will you trade it for a cat? Or if not, then TWO cats? I will email them to you so you don't have shipping fees or shipping delays.

PLEEEASSEEE?


----------



## pigmode

Set Fire to the Rain - Adele
 Nevermind - Airta Moreira w/ Herbie Hancock and Stanley Clarke
 Hitch a Ride - Boston
  
 These were the last songs I'll listen to on my RS-2i and Headamp GS-1+, and I'll miss its glorious sound. They are all going on the block, the RS-2i hopefully today at $300--a bit less than I paid. 
  
 I consider this a sacrifice, and the reason is to simplify my desk space, as well as the whole process of listening to music. I'll be going back to the ease of plugging an IEM into my macbook pro. Can't say the lost auction of the mint GS-1 Classic on eBay isn't a factor, but just a small one. I did have a chain of upgrades in mind to go with it, including a GS-X and an Invicta. Great hang'in with the group for this short while.


----------



## peter2

Having a magical moment with my new PS1000e, IFI Retro 50 (not new) and the stunning Fink album "Fink Meets the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra". PS1000e is well beyond my wildest dreams of musicality in a headphone.


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I may have a MadEar+HD for sale, soon.......or I may be open to trade towards RS1..or RS2e with brown headband....or toward a nice pair of GEC, or Osram or,Marconi 6AS7G tubes
> ...


 




  
 Oh.....lord no!
  
 I hate cats  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Maybe I would go for a cute little puppy, though.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Oh.....lord no!
> 
> I hate cats
> 
> ...


 
 i got four dogs, you could have your pick !


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Oh.....lord no!
> ...


 
 I like the ones that just want to give you kisses all the time, and not to big or to small...maybe 25 pounds.
  
 If you want the Mad Ear...let me know...we can work something out....cept i have already sold all of the good tubes to help fund my 6/12/25 SN7 addiction


----------



## stacker45

voxel-1 said:


> I have some Grados(great headphones, btw) that need to be recabled. I have never soldered before. How would I approach this?


 
  
 It's not that difficult, simply go out and rent an ARC welding machine, with a few 1/8'', 7018 rods, set the machine at 225 amps. Take your time, and you shouldn't have any problems, I mean, what's the worst that can happend?....ok so, your headphones might get destroyed, simply buy a new pair, and try again with a lower amperage, say 200 or so.
  
 Oh!, and don't forget to get the helmet and protective gloves, safety first.


----------



## boyd32450

voxel-1 said:


> I have some Grados(great headphones, btw) that need to be recabled. I have never soldered before. How would I approach this?


 
 There is a wealth of info on youtube and the rest of the internet teaching you how to solder. Learn how and practice alot on scrap before you tackle the real project. You will be glad you did, and will save money in the future.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> I like the ones that just want to give you kisses all the time, and not to big or to small...maybe 25 pounds.
> 
> If you want the Mad Ear...let me know...we can work something out....cept i have already sold all of the good tubes to help fund my 6/12/25 SN7 addiction


 
 nah, i'd have to put it on account, on account i got no money ! 
  
 and i like the h10 juuuuuuuuust fine


----------



## stacker45

whirlwind said:


> Oh.....lord no!
> 
> I hate cats
> 
> ...


 
  
 You say that you hate cats, but have you ever eaten any? I like mine with mushroom sauce, glazed baby carrots. and a glass of white wine.
  
 Relax everybody, I was just kidding...I know that we're not suppose to drink white wine with red meat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


stacker45 said:


> It's not that difficult, simply go out and rent an ARC welding machine, with a few 1/8'', 7018 rods, set the machine at 225 amps. Take your time, and you shouldn't have any problems, I mean, what's the worst that can happend?....ok so, your headphones might get destroyed, simply buy a new pair, and try again with a lower amperage, say 200 or so.
> 
> Oh!, and don't forget to get the helmet and protective gloves, safety first.


 
  
 Don't listen to this idiot. I know for a fact that he is very strongly medicated, wich gives him ridiculous ideas. His meds can also cause a split personnality....no it doesn't...yes it does...no it doesn't! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Anyway, DO NOT use an ARC welder on your headphones, everyone knows that a MIG welder is the way to go.


----------



## Arty McGhee

boyd32450 said:


> There is a wealth of info on youtube and the rest of the internet teaching you how to solder. Learn how and practice alot on scrap before you tackle the real project. You will be glad you did, and will save money in the future.


 
 good advice
 don't forget the diy cable threads


----------



## jaywillin

let's get the weekend kicked off right , with a little jack and dickie !


----------



## wormsdriver

voxel-1 said:


> I have some Grados(great headphones, btw) that need to be recabled. I have never soldered before. How would I approach this?




With a soldering iron! TA-DUN TISSS!!! 
Haha, sorry for the lame joke. Youtube is your friend! I believe Turbulent Labs has a how to soldering the cable video. Also lots of soldering for begginers videos, they are very helpful!

Ah, I almost forgot, don't forget to visit the post your Grado mods thead, lots of info and helpful people there.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I like the ones that just want to give you kisses all the time, and not to big or to small...maybe 25 pounds.
> ...


 
 OK....Thought I would give you first dibs


----------



## R12wan

Hi. Wonder if you can help? Does anyone have the Gardo PS500e and the Beyerdynamic T90? If so, can you tell me how they compare sound wise please? Thanks.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> OK....Thought I would give you first dibs


 
  
 hmmmmmm, sell the gustard????...........


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> hmmmmmm, sell the gustard????...........


 
 Jay, the MAD is your favorite amp out of* all* the amps you've owned, no?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Jay, the MAD is your favorite amp out of* all* the amps you've owned, no?


 
 it, and the bryston , the bryston maybe have been a little better "all rounder" , the MAD is definitely my favorite with grado's
 BUT, the gustard is right up there now, it's every bit as good as the bryston, maybe better


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> it, and the bryston , the bryston maybe have been a little better "all rounder" , the MAD is definitely my favorite with grado's
> BUT, the gustard is right up there now, it's every bit as good as the bryston, maybe better


 
 Interesting how amps are so competitive these days...


----------



## jaywillin

and getting more and more competitive all the time, i think as personal audio, head-fi gets more popular, the technology improves, and becomes cheap too


----------



## stacker45

Last night, I started listening with my BSG C-Moy, then after a few songs I switched to my Little Dot 1+, and I finally went with my Marantz 2235B headphone output, and that was it, no more switching around.
  
 If it wasn't for the fact that I like all these different amps, I would've sold a few of them by now. I definately prefer my 3 Marantz recievers to most of my dedicated headphone amps.
  
 That being said, I realise that I don't own high end H.P. amps, I might feel differently if I did, who knows. One thing's for sure though, I'm not the only one who likes, vintage recievers, and int amps, to power highish end headphones.
  
 What's great about these low powered vintage recievers, is that they're cheap, so you're getting a lot for your money, and if you ever decide to resell them, you can get your money back, and maybe even more.  That's a win win in my book.


----------



## peter2

r12wan said:


> Hi. Wonder if you can help? Does anyone have the Gardo PS500e and the Beyerdynamic T90? If so, can you tell me how they compare sound wise please? Thanks.




I had T90 and ps500 at the same time. T90 is neutral and has a wide soundstage. T90 is relativly bright. PS500 has a intimate soundstage with a warm, full bass. T90 are my favorite Beyerdynamic, liked them more than T1. PS500 are one of my abolute favorites, even comparing without regarding price. Both are very musical headphones.


----------



## R12wan

peter2 said:


> I had T90 and ps500 at the same time. T90 is neutral and has a wide soundstage. T90 is relativly bright. PS500 has a intimate soundstage with a warm, full bass. T90 are my favorite Beyerdynamic, liked them more than T1. PS500 are one of my abolute favorites, even comparing without regarding price. Both are very musical headphones.


Great. Thanks for your thoughts. Past tense. Seems like you've moved on from both those headphones?


----------



## peter2

This summer I sold a bunch of headphones, including the T90. What I have left is a bunch of Grados, including the PS500. The perfect headphone for me is PS1000e, but it is in another price class.


----------



## R12wan

peter2 said:


> This summer I sold a bunch of headphones, including the T90. What I have left is a bunch of Grados, including the PS500. The perfect headphone for me is PS1000e, but it is in another price class.


Yeah I'd love to give that a try but probably too heavy for my taste. Thanks.


----------



## peter2

r12wan said:


> Yeah I'd love to give that a try but probably too heavy for my taste. Thanks.


 
 I have wanted to get the ps1000 for a few years but have been too afraid of the weight - especially since I felt the heavy LCD-2 squeezed my head like I was the meat in a hamburger.
  
 But I finally went for the PS1000e when I got a price, I could not resist. When I first picked it up, I thought, oh no, what have I done! They are indeed heavy! But sitting rested in a comfortable armchair, the PS1000e just disappear. I hardly notice the headphones, only the music. In fact, I think the PS1000e is as comfortable as the GS1000e when I am reclined in my favourite armchair. And GS1000 must be one of the most comfortable headphones ever built. That said, I would not go around in the house with my PS1000e on my head... 
  
 The difference between the PS1000 and many other heavy headphones is the fact that they do not squeeze.


----------



## GreenBow

With the recent talk about the RS3, I think that is what people try to achieve woodying 225 or 325.


----------



## digitalbliss

greenbow said:


> With the recent talk about the RS3, I think that is what people try to achieve woodying 225 or 325.


 
 I made this modification on a 225e with very good results. The wood is zebra wood with a leather headband and Martin Custom aluminum gimbals. For me anyway this not only improved the looks (my original goal) but has added a bit of warmth without destroying the Grado sound signature.
  
 I know this is subjective but it's an improvement in terms of my listening enjoyment. I think the appearance speaks for itself. As I'm sure you already know there is a lot visually you can do to mod a grado headphone. I would like to have shown a photo of this mod. The headphones are beautiful. I'll do it when I have the required number of post. Although I am a new member I have owned most of the Grado line during the past 15 years.


----------



## stacker45

peter2 said:


> This summer I sold a bunch of headphones, including the T90. What I have left is a bunch of Grados, including the PS500. The perfect headphone for me is PS1000e, but it is in another price class.


 
  


r12wan said:


> Yeah I'd love to give that a try but probably too heavy for my taste. Thanks.


 
  
  


r12wan said:


> Yeah I'd love to give that a try but probably too heavy for my taste. Thanks.


 
  
 Welcome to ''The Dark Side'' guys.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 If you guys like the PS1000e's sound, but think that it's too heavy, and expensive, you might want to give the GH-1, with G-cush, a try.
  
 The GH-1 are not only a lot cheaper than the PS1000, but they're also much lighter, and the G-cush makes them even more comfortable.
  
 The G-cush gives the GH-1 a sound signature that is similar to that of the PS1000, and the PS1000e.
  
 I think that they are definately worth a try.


----------



## GreenBow

@digitalbliss that's ace thank you. I am sure that you'll be able to add photos very soon. I was able to after about two posts. I think wood will give the 225e what I think they are missing.


----------



## R12wan

stacker45 said:


> Interesting. I was led to believe that the gh1 was more like the 325 sound but a little mellowed. I have the PS500e because I wanted a slightly better bass response and a slightly mellowed treble. Does the gh1 have that sound signature then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R12wan

nteresting. I was led to believe that the gh1 was more like the 325 sound but a little mellowed. I have the PS500e because I wanted a slightly better bass response and a slightly mellowed treble. Does the gh1 have that sound signature then?


----------



## peter2

stacker45 said:


> Welcome to ''The Dark Side'' guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I would lie if I said I wasn't tempted by the GH-1, but since I recently bought PS1000e, I want to give them some love before I throw myself on another project. But GH-1 with G-cush is definitly on my radar now.


----------



## joseph69

r12wan said:


> interesting. I was led to believe that the gh1 was more like the 325 sound but a little mellowed. I have the PS500e because I wanted a slightly better bass response and a slightly mellowed treble. Does the gh1 have that sound signature then?


 
 IMO/IME the GH-1 w/without (G) cushions in no way sound like the 325.
 I've never heard the PS-500/e but I would definitely recommend listening to the GH-1 w/(G) cushions…it has an effortless flowing musical sound-signature that plays very well with all Genre's I've listened to with it, and it is an extremely enjoyable HP to listen to for hours and hours. The GH-1 just lets you sit back and enjoy!!! I haven't listened to my PS1K in weeks, and I'm not implying either are "better" just different. Price/performance…for a total $695.00 the GH-1 w/(G) cushions wins hands down!


----------



## stacker45

r12wan said:


> nteresting. I was led to believe that the gh1 was more like the 325 sound but a little mellowed. I have the PS500e because I wanted a slightly better bass response and a slightly mellowed treble. Does the gh1 have that sound signature then?


 
 In my opinion, the GH-1 is far from sounding like the SR325. It has good bass extension, and an extended, but smooth treble, especially with the stock L-cush.


----------



## stacker45

peter2 said:


> I would lie if I said I wasn't tempted by the GH-1, but since I recently bought PS1000e, I want to give them some love before I throw myself on another project. But GH-1 with G-cush is definitly on my radar now.


 
  
 For some reason, I thought that you were thinking about buying the PS1000e, but thought that they were too expensive.
  
 I agree with Joseph, about the fact that the GH-1/G is a great value. It's a cheaper alternative for someone looking for a sound signature similar to that of the PS1000.


----------



## ayres

here's a question for grado/dap users...
  
 at what point is it not beneficial to have a higher model grado with a dap?
  
 yes, grados are easy to drive, but differences between the lower models and the higher models are not as apparent with a lowly dap.  
  
 i currently have the 325e with my fiio x3II.  it's great and i'm curious if any higher models would make a difference.  i've had other grados with other configurations, but i haven't tried any other grado with my x3II.  
  
 cheers


----------



## maddin

So, since friday afternoon, I also followed kayandjohn and bought my ticket for the party. Though here in Europe the ticket prices are higher. Since there seem to be no tickets around in France, where I life, I got my ticket in Madrid. Until now I have not listened much with them but the first impressions are positive. They have a nice bass but don't have the midbass hump that I hear with my PS500. They seem to have also more soundstage compared to my other grados with L-cushs on. Already with my SR325e, I had the impression that Grado changed something on this point with the e-series. But I listened to them during the weekend, "both ways open jaws" from the do and I have never heard the precussion on this album so nice. For the rest I need to have more time with them.


----------



## EdenElectronics

voxel-1 said:


> I have some Grados(great headphones, btw) that need to be recabled. I have never soldered before. How would I approach this?






voxel-1 said:


> I have some Grados(great headphones, btw) that need to be recabled. I have never soldered before. How would I approach this?





See attached pic.
This kit is called the Elanco Amerikit, "learn to solder" and is highly reviewed.
I wanted to learn to mod video game controllers and their led lights but have no skills in terms of being careful, graceful, mechanical, coordinated, or any form of handy. The reviews seem great but I can't say from 1st Hand knowledge, as my sole skill is procrastination and I've barely had this kit a year... far too soon to follow up on a plan.
Setting my alarm for June 6, 2016 and entitled said alarm, "solder any chit yet?" And I will forward you my response.
Kay&john... I'll take those cats. I could solder them some braces (dental braces i mean; straighten their fangs, or unstraighten, whatever the opposite of their current state is) for practice next year so I don't mess up on a controller and waste $. And don't worry after their well-being... I've got 3 long-term terminal illness sized stashes of opioid painkillers in various not-that-clever hiding places around my house in case I was wrong & Jesus returns; I doubt they sell neosporin for hellfire burns down below, so I'm taking as many pills-de-poppy as I can grab before judgment is passed upon me. I expect it to be a short affair. I might get 60 seconds hesitation since he's supposed to be a soft-hearted hippie and I mean to utilize that foolish moment of weakness to fill my dungaroos with any opium derivative I can get my grubby paws on. Wormsdriver... see u down there. I'm pretty sure Caucasian heritage is mandatory for any ascension. All others shall descend with me. So sayeth the prophet known as me, Illbegotten of ??? Pending airing of maury episode I was in. I'm pretty sure I'm accurate too, as I correctly prophesied that I shoulda stayed away from the forum at 4am and tired, or at least shoulda **** 860 characters ago. Yay, blessed are the weak of mind and loud of mouth, so sayeth Saint Paul of McCartney and John the blowhard Baptist that gave grado purpose.


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


>


 
  
  


stacker45 said:


> There you go,  http://fillion.ca/fr/ ask for Pascal, and tell him that you were referred by Serge.


 
  
 Alright an update, I contacted fillion.ca from their website I think half a day after you made this post. They didn't reply for 4 or so days so I pulled the trigger on r70x instead. The r70x just arrived today. On the 4th day or something somebody else other than Pascal replied and told me that he's more comfortable speaking English than Pascal and apologies for the late reply. The ps500 is still available at the mouth-watering price of $250 CAD. The person got back to me 10 minutes after that informing me how much shipping is to my country and it was $110 so I have to pass on it (because well... I paid for the r70x 2 days before they replied).
  
 The r70x just arrived 2 hours ago, it's non-fatiguing, great, great, great for my inner-ear condition, smooth trebles, do _almost _everything better than the 325e *but *conveying emotions in vocals . I don't know what *black magic *Grado used that it's rendition of human vocals is *so amazing *to my ear and for my slow japanese music genres. It's absurd how much I like Grado despite the fact that some other headphones, let's say the 400i and this r70x is _technically _better.
  
 The r70x is also not that different from Grado sound-sig wise, the difference being smoother more linear treble, a bit more midbass than the 325e (but not as much as the rs2e really), and more linear midrange. All in all, let's say I give the 2 headphones for a listen to somebody from my extended family, pretty sure the difference won't be as apparent to them as say, giving them a 325e vs. the 400i.
  
 I'm not sure whether I'll ends up keeping this or selling it and get the Fidelio X2 instead. The x2 is really cheap here and I know it will complements Grado well. But the inkbleed issue (albeit maybe exaggerated), and the fact that it's rumoured to be end of production, made me hesitant to pull the trigger on them. On the other hand, r70x at $250 is pretty good deal in comparison to the US price of $350.
  
 Honestly, the build quality is not all that good .It's sturdy and won't break anytime soon, but the cable exterior is quite *cheap-ish*. If people talk about how Grado is fragile or looks cheap or etc etc along similar line, they won't like the r70x build quality as much if not more.
  
 My first impression when I unbox them is _"what is this crap?" _I don't have high standards and in hindsight it's made of what I think is sturdy materials, but the first impression of the build quality is bad. I never think Grado build quality is bad (QC is another matter), but upon looking at r70x for the first time it reminded me of some posts that think so, the r70x is worse.
  
 The worst thing about it is that the cable is quite a disappointment. I won't say major but I can see my Grado cable to last for 10 years or so. The rubbery exterior of the r70x won't hold past 5 years before it will becomes stiff from dust I think.
  
_Well it sounds like Grado without all the bite _is my succinct impression of them so, it can be good or bad depends on the person. Anyway, if newer members post asking for grado-like recommendations that doesn't _attack_ them, I might suggest them to audition the r70x for some variation.


----------



## stacker45

rovopio said:


> Alright an update, I contacted fillion.ca from their website I think half a day after you made this post. They didn't reply for 4 or so days so I pulled the trigger on r70x instead. The r70x just arrived today. On the 4th day or something somebody else other than Pascal replied and told me that he's more comfortable speaking English than Pascal and apologies for the late reply. The ps500 is still available at the mouth-watering price of $250 CAD. The person got back to me 10 minutes after that informing me how much shipping is to my country and it was $110 so I have to pass on it (because well... I paid for the r70x 2 days before they replied).
> 
> The r70x just arrived 2 hours ago, it's non-fatiguing, great, great, great for my inner-ear condition, smooth trebles, do _almost _everything better than the 325e *but *conveying emotions in vocals . I don't know what *black magic *Grado used that it's rendition of human vocals is *so amazing *to my ear and for my slow japanese music genres. It's absurd how much I like Grado despite the fact that some other headphones, let's say the 400i and this r70x is _technically _better.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm disapointed that my dealer took so long to respond. I have been doing buisness with Fillion for almost 25 years, so I know the owner pretty well, and you can be sure that I'm going to inquire about why they aven't responded faster.
  
 I live within walking distance from Fillion, so I have never communicated with them through the internet. I have referred MANY people over the years, and the majority of them have become regular Fillion customers. In my opinion, one unsatisfied customer, is one too many, especially if I was the one who referred that cutomer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 At least, you know that I wasn't B.S. you, about the great deal on the PS500. I'm sorry that you weren't able to buy them.
  
 FYI, I just sold my GS1000, and the shipping cost from Montréal to Japan was, $113.94.
  
 Pardon my ignorance, but what are ''r70x''


----------



## boyd32450

stacker45 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what are ''r70x''


 
 AKG's


----------



## stacker45

boyd32450 said:


> AKG's


 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


boyd32450 said:


> AKG's


 
  
*Audio-Technica ATH-R70x*


----------



## boyd32450

jaywillin said:


> *Audio-Technica ATH-R70x*


 
 My bad.......senior moment.


----------



## jaywillin

boyd32450 said:


> My bad.......senior moment.


 
  
 no sweat !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have them all the time,


----------



## whirlwind

Sometimes I even have "super senior" moments


----------



## sling5s

Anyone had both Lyr 2 and Vaihalla 2? Which is more an ideal match for Grado GH1?


----------



## stacker45

boyd32450 said:


> My bad.......senior moment.


 
  
 In the future, make sure that you actually know what the hell you're talking about, before posting. Do you know how much time I have waisted searching for a pair of headphones that don't even exist. I even wrote to AKG, and told them off, for not up dating their website, they're going to think that I'm an idiot, because of you....little Mr. know it all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
   
 Quote:


jaywillin said:


> no sweat !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for setting the record straight Jay, I just hope that the know it all NEWB above, is taking notes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh! and just to be clear, I was just messing with you boyd. I took advantage of the fact that you are new here, and don't know me, so you couldn't know that I like to kid around sometimes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I hope you'll forgive me.
  
 No hard feelings Buddy.


----------



## rovopio

stacker45 said:


> I'm disapointed that my dealer took so long to respond. I have been doing buisness with Fillion for almost 25 years, so I know the owner pretty well, and you can be sure that I'm going to inquire about why they aven't responded faster.
> 
> I live within walking distance from Fillion, so I have never communicated with them through the internet. I have referred MANY people over the years, and the majority of them have become regular Fillion customers. In my opinion, one unsatisfied customer, is one too many, especially if I was the one who referred that cutomer.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have a good guess why they reply late.
  
 I think as I mentioned above, the main reason being Pascal is not comfortable with English. More than that, my e-mail history, it seems like Pascal forwarded it to Person B the next day, however that Person B forwarded it to Person C 2 days later, which is why it became 4 days. I think Person C, the last person, Nicolas e-mailed me the same day he read my e-mail. So... there's that. Plus that particular day I went to a remote location with bad cellphone signal so, I respond to Nicolas's e-mail like, 48 hours after his e-mail, I'm not any better either lol.
  
 What did you use for shipping Stacker? Canada post?
   
I was looking for Grado complements and it's Audio-Technica R70x. All Audio-Technica (that's not super expensive) technically all looks the same, I don't know why this one just _looks _cheaper in my eye, especially the cable. That reminds me of criticism directed towards Grado build quality, which I think is unjust.

  
 Grado design is simplicity at it's best. _Their quality control though is stupidity at it's best._
  
 Haha, I just try to made that rhymn, I don't honestly think Grado QC is stupid, they just need to do a better job at it.


----------



## stacker45

rovopio said:


> I have a good guess why they reply late.
> 
> I think as I mentioned above, the main reason being Pascal is not comfortable with English. More than that, my e-mail history, it seems like Pascal forwarded it to Person B the next day, however that Person B forwarded it to Person C 2 days later, which is why it became 4 days. I think Person C, the last person, Nicolas e-mailed me the same day he read my e-mail. So... there's that. Plus that particular day I went to a remote location with bad cellphone signal so, I respond to Nicolas's e-mail like, 48 hours after his e-mail, I'm not any better either lol.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for setting the record straight. Nicolas is on top of his game so I'm not surprised that he was on top of it, as soon as he was brought in the deal.
  
 Just out of curiousity, I'm still going to ask Pascal how the e-mail are handled.
  
 Like Grado, Fillion is a family owned buisness. Next year, they will be celebreating their 60th anniversary. Like Jonathan Grado, Samuel Fillion, is now the third generation Fillion, that's involved in the family buisness.
  
 I did ship my GS1000 via Canada Post's, air mail.
  
 Please don't get me started about Grado's quality control. Some of the things that gets by them, are so obvious, that they wouldn't even get by a blind person's guide dog!


----------



## rovopio

stacker45 said:


> Thanks for setting the record straight. Nicolas is on top of his game so I'm not surprised that he was on top of it, as soon as he was brought in the deal.
> 
> Just out of curiousity, I'm still going to ask Pascal how the e-mail are handled.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Honestly I probably think the 2 day gap between Person B to Nicolas is because of holiday (Sunday maybe or something?). I'm not sure though, timezone difference and all that. I think I pulled the trigger on r70x on late Tuesday, left on Wednesday and I read Nicolas's email on Thursday after I got back. I've paid for the r70x at that point and was beat from the trip to boot so I didn't reply his e-mail until friday so I hold off 2 days in getting back to him as well.
  
 But yeah if I didn't pull the trigger on r70x I might still somehow get the ps500 one way or another. Let's say I might wait for a chance somebody offering a _grey area handcarry service _from Canada to Asia for example. The customs calculation is slanted weirdly where I live. One thing is that everything from Canada is tax on USD instead. Not a conversion either. So on a 250 CAD item, I will have to pay 30% out of 250 USD value and not 190-200 USD value.
  
 Worse than that that made me rethink twice (had I not bought the r70x) is that the shipping cost and insurance incur quite some % more than the 30% but they don't exactly write outright in the tax form. My guess after a couple time of doing it though is that it incurred a ~45% range on the shipping cost. So my estimation of a $40-$45 shipping and Nicolas's estimation of of ~80 to 110 shipping is totally different tax-wise, in USD. Despite the fact that my estimation and the shipping cost is only differed by ~65 CAD, the tax I'll have to pay on them is what I thought 22 USD vs. what would be 55 USD.
  
 This only happened to Canada though, I don't know why. They just hit everything with USD if items comes from Canada, in rare times I heard from Australia is like that too but I never experienced it myself. I don't know what the country customs department have against Canada really!
  
 Well the point is moot based on the _cheap_ domestic r70x price that I pulled the trigger on before I saw Nicolas's reply. But even if I hadn't I would think twice on the _extra 30 USD_ tax based on the actual shipping cost alone. I might still pull the trigger on the ps500 though, maybe get a little creative on the side. Like try finding some _grey area handcarry for a fee_ service.
  
 To be honest, I really think the r70x sold locally is not exactly from Audio-Technica authorized channel. The warranty card is Japanese for one and there's no local warranty card to be found (unlike usual). Plus if we're considering $250 on a $350 msrp on a new product, it sounds like _unnecessary price-destroying  _to me.
  
 How would western hemisphere feel if they know r70x is $250 where I'm at and $350 on theirs, lol. $250 is even a slight more expensive if we're talking about today's exchange rate. Google told me it's $235 as per today. I mean, r70x is pretty new, and $235 to $350 is pretty far.


----------



## rovopio

That said, honestly the r70x sounds so much like a Grado that doesn't have midrange bite and ability to portray vocals in _that _way, which is for my inner ear condition = perfect, but for my natural preference = boring as heck. I've been listening to them for 4 hours straight though.
  
 And hey, finally I got to use my Schiit at 100% windows volume and 9 o' clock volume pot with the 470-ohm resistance of the r70x.
 I can't get past 7 o'clock on my Schiit with my Grado so that was a slight problem (and with 25% windows volume at that).


----------



## Audiomania2

Hi everyone,
I have WA6 and I can hear hum noise from both amp and Grado headphone.
I tried other tubes but still I can hear the noise.
Is this normal?
I want to hear from other WA6 user.
Thanks!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Hi, folks,

10 days now in the wilds of upper lower peninsula of Michigan, roughing it in the woods on a lake near Traverse City. I'm rediscovering the beauty of the Grado PS500s, driven by the Grado RA-1 amp (yes, really roughing it!). Man, these sound good with Sarah McLachlan!


----------



## EdenElectronics

Freeeeeaky... was cleaning out the glovebox of my fiat and found the attached. Watch yourself up there, cuz they like to frame guys like you and me... (a reverse racism thing i guess; probably michael moores doing) but yeah... i went up on vacation in october of 2006... they extended my reservation till novembef 28, 2007 lol. 
It was a total frame job though, i always control my substances, and obtaining narcotics by fraud?!? Well how the hell else is a guy gonna get narcotics? Walk into a ********* McDonald's and order 'em? And how ya gonna try to hold kangaroo court in both felony circuit and misdemeanor district? I was having fun on little traverse lake and long lake, (nope.... not the lawless intetnational waters i thought they were) 1st man in histoty to lead cops on a high-speed (pun intended) paddleboat chase. Dont ask how, but i lost control on a tight curve dodging some lilly pads and rolled her a few times but had my snoopy life jacket on; had no choice, those lilly pads and seaweed patches were gonna take out my rudder like spike strips on us-131. Anyway, i feel they were outta their jurisdiction when i got beyond the bouies but as i later learned on a 13 hr flight to china in 2011, those fascists are so arrogant that they think they control the land seas and even the heavens. I will admit i misunderstood that saying "possession is 9/10ths of the law" when i swallowed everything to put em in my jurisdiction (i consider my body an embassy in americas red-light district and claim diplomatic immunity for anything that goes on within) but i had it all wrong, apparently possession is 9/10ths of the law in that they can hit you with 9 different possession charges if you yell out during your paddle boat getaway "you'll never catch me! I just swallowed x, x, xx, xzx, zx, z, xx, x and 10 grams of xxxxzxx! no speedboat propeller known to man can catch me on a paddle boat full of that much jet fuel!. Its me spinach, n im popeye the sailor man! yukukukukuk!" While shooting bottle rockets like deck guns toward their encroaching naval fleet (i still maintain i lit those off in celebration of the country, not assault on an officer + unlawful use of a projectile/missile... thats 100% true btw, i did not make that last charge up).

What was i saying?
Oh yea, be careful mr kayandjohn, cuz now u know they lock up decent law abiding folks for no apparent reason! 
And it looks like the pics show i ended up paying over 2 grand to accept their hospitality and insistance that i holiday in the county for 4.5 months and then 6 months, consecutive, not concurrent.


Anyways, stay away from a brick building with no windows at 328 washington st .... grand traverse motel my azz. 
Stay safe!


----------



## gefski

audiomania2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have WA6 and I can hear hum noise from both amp and Grado headphone.
> I tried other tubes but still I can hear the noise.
> Is this normal?
> ...




Not normal.

But you haven't given enough info for any guesses. You say "both amp and headphone"??? That's two different problems. 

If you put your ear near the amp and hear hum, that could be a bad (or loose) transformer or dc on the ac line (in some buildings) that the transformer reacts to.

If you hear hum through the headphones, go back to basics and check everything -- rectifier tube, driver tubes, interconnect cable, impedance switch, different headphones. Ground loop issues? Change one thing at a time & re-listen. Take your time, keep notes if it helps.

Good luck!


----------



## H20Fidelity

I've been putting my Grado 325e through its paces with some awesome old school bands like... 

Alice in chains
Megadeth
Nirvana
Van Halen

The Grado pull of these genres with style!


----------



## joseph69

Even though I opted to cancel the GS-Xmk2/HE1K combo and get the BHSE/SR-009…I placed an order to borrow the HE1K with TTC loaner program and will be receiving them Friday. I'll be using my MBP > Gungnir USB2 > GS-1…can't wait to hear these!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Even though I opted to cancel the GS-Xmk2/HE1K combo and get the BHSE/SR-009…I placed an order to borrow the HE1K with TTC loaner program and will be receiving them Friday. I'll be using my MBP > Gungnir USB2 > GS-1…can't wait to hear these!


 
 you never cease to amaze joseph !


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> you never cease to amaze joseph !


 
 Still wanted to chef them out!


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Even though I opted to cancel the GS-Xmk2/HE1K combo and get the BHSE/SR-009…I placed an order to borrow the HE1K with TTC loaner program and will be receiving them Friday. I'll be using my MBP > Gungnir USB2 > GS-1…can't wait to hear these!


 
 Nice, looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## stacker45

edenelectronics said:


> Freeeeeaky... was cleaning out the glovebox of my fiat and found the attached. Watch yourself up there, cuz they like to frame guys like you and me... (a reverse racism thing i guess; probably michael moores doing) but yeah... i went up on vacation in october of 2006... they extended my reservation till novembef 28, 2007 lol.
> It was a total frame job though, i always control my substances, and obtaining narcotics by fraud?!? Well how the hell else is a guy gonna get narcotics? Walk into a ********* McDonald's and order 'em? And how ya gonna try to hold kangaroo court in both felony circuit and misdemeanor district? I was having fun on little traverse lake and long lake, (nope.... not the lawless intetnational waters i thought they were) 1st man in histoty to lead cops on a high-speed (pun intended) paddleboat chase. Dont ask how, but i lost control on a tight curve dodging some lilly pads and rolled her a few times but had my snoopy life jacket on; had no choice, those lilly pads and seaweed patches were gonna take out my rudder like spike strips on us-131. Anyway, i feel they were outta their jurisdiction when i got beyond the bouies but as i later learned on a 13 hr flight to china in 2011, those fascists are so arrogant that they think they control the land seas and even the heavens. I will admit i misunderstood that saying "possession is 9/10ths of the law" when i swallowed everything to put em in my jurisdiction (i consider my body an embassy in americas red-light district and claim diplomatic immunity for anything that goes on within) but i had it all wrong, apparently possession is 9/10ths of the law in that they can hit you with 9 different possession charges if you yell out during your paddle boat getaway "you'll never catch me! I just swallowed x, x, xx, xzx, zx, z, xx, x and 10 grams of xxxxzxx! no speedboat propeller known to man can catch me on a paddle boat full of that much jet fuel!. Its me spinach, n im popeye the sailor man! yukukukukuk!" While shooting bottle rockets like deck guns toward their encroaching naval fleet (i still maintain i lit those off in celebration of the country, not assault on an officer + unlawful use of a projectile/missile... thats 100% true btw, i did not make that last charge up).
> 
> What was i saying?
> ...


 
  
 Welcome to ''The Dark Side''. Your post might not be headphone related, but as a narcotic user, (oxycodone), I found it very entertaining, and very well written.
  
 I'm sorry that things turned out the way they did, for you, but you obviously haven't lost your sense of humour.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Nice, looking forward to your impressions.


 
 I'll definitely let you know how they are…from everything I've been reading, they're supposed to be fantastic!


----------



## EdenElectronics

stacker45 said:


> Welcome to ''The Dark Side''. Your post might not be headphone related, but as a narcotic user, (oxycodone), I found it very entertaining, and very well written.
> 
> I'm sorry that things turned out the way they did, for you, but you obviously haven't lost your sense of humour.







stacker45 said:


> Welcome to ''The Dark Side''. Your post might not be headphone related, but as a narcotic user, (oxycodone), I found it very entertaining, and very well written.
> 
> I'm sorry that things turned out the way they did, for you, but you obviously haven't lost your sense of humour.





Lol, thanks, I knew it would put some off but figured at the very least, you (a comment which seemed to go over most heads you once made tipped me off that we share more than 1 hobby) and Wormsdriver would laugh.
It's hard to lose your sense of humor with 30-90mg of norco and 180-240mg dextroamp in u at all times. It was 7 years ago, so really I'm just happy my record sits at about 18,567 stolen basesvs just 1 time not being quick enough and thown out. Overconfidence of youth I blame. And does no one else see it as elitist class warfare that some rich dr can write a prescription for anyone they want but when I write a few hundred for myself over the course of 4 years they accuse you of obtaining narcotics by fraud. Seems like discrimination based upon secondary educational achievement to me!
And it is headphone related since no album in anyone's top 10 best ever list has been created without the influence of 1 substance or another.

Btw, if john/Kay doesn't post for a few days I'll go post his bail.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

[quote name="EdenElectronics" url="/t/530965/grado-fan-club/28605#post_12012599

Btw, if john/Kay doesn't post for a few days I'll go post his bail.[/quote]

My own encounter with Traverse City Law Enforcement just (I hope) concluded.

I was sitting out on the dock, listening to my Grado PS500s overlooking the water. Apparently the sound leakage from the headphones was sufficient to incense a gaggle of geese nearby (or was it a game of swans... not quite sure). They had been complaining (in their own native language) to me to turn down my music. 

When I didn't (because their request to me just sounded like the inane ravings of a demented mind), they called the police on me!

Can you imagine? Well, when the police came, they saw that the complaintant was just a gaggle of geese (or a game of swans... l still can't tell), so they said to them, "Hey, you are just a bunch of birds!" They wished me good day and went off on their way.


----------



## stacker45

edenelectronics said:


> Lol, thanks, I knew it would put some off but figured at the very least, you (a comment which seemed to go over most heads you once made tipped me off that we share more than 1 hobby) and Wormsdriver would laugh.
> It's hard to lose your sense of humor with 30-90mg of norco and 180-240mg dextroamp in u at all times. It was 7 years ago, so really I'm just happy my record sits at about 18,567 stolen basesvs just 1 time not being quick enough and thown out. Overconfidence of youth I blame. And does no one else see it as elitist class warfare that some rich dr can write a prescription for anyone they want but when I write a few hundred for myself over the course of 4 years they accuse you of obtaining narcotics by fraud. Seems like discrimination based upon secondary educational achievement to me!
> And it is headphone related since no album in anyone's top 10 best ever list has been created without the influence of 1 substance or another.
> 
> Btw, if john/Kay doesn't post for a few days I'll go post his bail.


 
  
 Wow!, you're on strong stuff too!. When I'm in pain, I don't feel like listening to music, so by eliminating the pain, the medication let's me enjoy my hobby.
  
 Keep up the great writing.
  
 Oh!, and if John gets in trouble, I'll split the cost of his bail with you.


----------



## EdenElectronics

stacker45 said:


> Wow!, you're on strong stuff too!. When I'm in pain, I don't feel like listening to music, so by eliminating the pain, the medication let's me enjoy my hobby.
> 
> Keep up the great writing.
> 
> Oh!, and if John gets in trouble, I'll split the cost of his bail with you.


 oh come now. I'm from the midwest. My only pain is the monotony of life, lol


----------



## EdenElectronics

-


----------



## wormsdriver

edenelectronics said:


> ***snip
> 
> what exactly are you trying to say, friendo?
> That bird lives don't matter?!?
> ...


 
 pffft, go tell that to Col. Sanders!
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## wormsdriver

edenelectronics said:


> Freeeeeaky... was cleaning out the glovebox of my fiat and found the attached. Watch yourself up there, cuz they like to frame guys like you and me... (a reverse racism thing i guess; probably michael moores doing) but yeah... i went up on vacation in october of 2006... they extended my reservation till novembef 28, 2007 lol.
> It was a total frame job though, i always control my substances, and obtaining narcotics by fraud?!? Well how the hell else is a guy gonna get narcotics? Walk into a ********* McDonald's and order 'em? And how ya gonna try to hold kangaroo court in both felony circuit and misdemeanor district? I was having fun on little traverse lake and long lake, (nope.... not the lawless intetnational waters i thought they were) 1st man in histoty to lead cops on a high-speed (pun intended) paddleboat chase. Dont ask how, but i lost control on a tight curve dodging some lilly pads and rolled her a few times but had my snoopy life jacket on; had no choice, those lilly pads and seaweed patches were gonna take out my rudder like spike strips on us-131. Anyway, i feel they were outta their jurisdiction when i got beyond the bouies but as i later learned on a 13 hr flight to china in 2011, those fascists are so arrogant that they think they control the land seas and even the heavens. I will admit i misunderstood that saying "possession is 9/10ths of the law" when i swallowed everything to put em in my jurisdiction (i consider my body an embassy in americas red-light district and claim diplomatic immunity for anything that goes on within) but i had it all wrong, apparently possession is 9/10ths of the law in that they can hit you with 9 different possession charges if you yell out during your paddle boat getaway "you'll never catch me! I just swallowed x, x, xx, xzx, zx, z, xx, x and 10 grams of xxxxzxx! no speedboat propeller known to man can catch me on a paddle boat full of that much jet fuel!. Its me spinach, n im popeye the sailor man! yukukukukuk!" While shooting bottle rockets like deck guns toward their encroaching naval fleet (i still maintain i lit those off in celebration of the country, not assault on an officer + unlawful use of a projectile/missile... thats 100% true btw, i did not make that last charge up).
> 
> What was i saying?
> ...


 
 bahahaha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  


joseph69 said:


> Even though I opted to cancel the GS-Xmk2/HE1K combo and get the BHSE/SR-009…I placed an order to borrow the HE1K with TTC loaner program and will be receiving them Friday. I'll be using my MBP > Gungnir USB2 > GS-1…can't wait to hear these!


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


>


 
 Me too!


----------



## digitalbliss

greenbow said:


> @digitalbliss that's ace thank you. I am sure that you'll be able to add photos very soon. I was able to after about two posts. I think wood will give the 225e what I think they are missing.


 

  Definitely a visual one especially with the aluminum gimbals. He does such a great job hand manufacturing these. I know he would rather just make the wood cups and not the gimbals.


----------



## stacker45

edenelectronics said:


> oh come now. I'm from the midwest. My only pain is the monotony of life, lol


 
  
 LOL!, I wish monotony was my only pain too, but I'm affraid that my bowels would definately object to that statement...damn Crohn's disease! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




         
  
 I've went through so many scans, and X-rays, that I can now add, ''glow in the dark'' to my resume! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
                                                                      
  
  


wormsdriver said:


> pffft, go tell that to Col. Sanders!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
  
 Col. Sanders!, he said birds, not cats!


----------



## joseph69

I received the HE1K tonight (1-day early) can't wait to hear them tonight!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> i think we started getting serious about this whole head-fi thing about the same time, we both started kinda small, stayed all grado for a while, then branched out some, i think it's good to try new things, it puts things in a better perspective, everything is relative
> 
> cheers my friend !




rovopio exploring the ATH-r70x...
joseph69 trying the HE1000...

Gradoheads seem to be willing to pick up a less pretty girl to re-establish their Grados as truly the most beautiful ladies at the party.

I am now making my contribution to this stylish trend. I have ordered a used Ultrasone Edition 8 Ruthenium. It is a beautiful closed headphone that has been highly regarded by many reviewers... For example, MacedonianHero declared it to be the best he had heard for being driven by an iPhone. 

Here is my flash-in-the-pan mistress, my arm candy, which I will use, abuse, and likely discard as I maintain my faithfulness to Grado.



Gorgeous, ain't she?? She makes her entrance in a couple of days.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> I received the HE1K tonight (1-day early) can't wait to hear them tonight!


 
 Nice........get to listening, Joseph!
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > i think we started getting serious about this whole head-fi thing about the same time, we both started kinda small, stayed all grado for a while, then branched out some, i think it's good to try new things, it puts things in a better perspective, everything is relative
> ...


 
 Yeah, she is a purty one


----------



## wormsdriver

Ha, me too (following the trend, that is)
Here's my NEW mistress as of this morning:


Nope, they ain't Grados


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> Ha, me too (following the trend, that is)
> Here's my NEW mistress as of this morning:
> 
> 
> Nope, they ain't Grados


 
 Very, very nice...are those magnums ?


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> rovopio exploring the ATH-r70x...
> joseph69 trying the HE1000...
> 
> Gradoheads seem to be willing to pick up a less pretty girl to re-establish their Grados as truly the most beautiful ladies at the party.
> ...


 
  
  


whirlwind said:


> Nice........get to listening, Joseph!
> 
> Yeah, she is a purty one


 
 reeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaal purty


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> rovopio exploring the ATH-r70x...
> joseph69 trying the HE1000...
> 
> *Gradoheads seem to be willing to pick up a less pretty girl to re-establish their Grados as truly the most beautiful ladies at the party.*
> ...


 
 Congratulations!
 I think your sentence in bold is exactly what I'm trying (been trying) to do, is see what I would/could actually prefer more than my Grados…and I haven't heard a HP that has done this for me yet, and don't know if I ever will, but still need to explore.
  


whirlwind said:


> Nice........get to listening, Joseph!


 
 I'm almost ready to start…I'll post short short impressions as I listen.






wormsdriver said:


> Ha, me too (following the trend, that is)
> Here's my NEW mistress as of this morning:
> Nope, they ain't Grados


 
 Nice, I like those cups…always like those types of cups, congratulation!


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Ha, me too (following the trend, that is)
> ...


yes'sir. New Magnum V6 drivers. They're sounding excellent so far. EXCELLENT!


----------



## XLR8

To all the grado fans hold onto your headphones. 

The force is strong in this one obi-1-Kenobi...


----------



## wormsdriver

haha, one thing is for sure. I WILL NEVER LET GO OF MY VINTAGE RS1, *NEVER*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  




  
  


xlr8 said:


> To all the grado fans hold onto your headphones.
> 
> The force is strong in this one obi-1-Kenobi...


----------



## sling5s

wormsdriver said:


> yes'sir. New Magnum V6 drivers. They're sounding excellent so far. EXCELLENT!


 

 Are they a refined V4 or V5 or are they somewhat different...more like an equivalent to the new Grado "e" series.
 How do they compare to GH-1 or RS2e?


----------



## wormsdriver

sling5s said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > yes'sir. New Magnum V6 drivers. They're sounding excellent so far. EXCELLENT!
> ...


 
 I had the V5 many moons ago, and I wasn't impressed back then, it didn't have any of the emotion Grados have, so I felt they were very sterile and not my cup of tea. I currently do have a pair of V4 Magnums, which I was using the same Aluminum cups/sleeves, cable, etc. as the picture above as I was waiting for the V6 to get here. The thing is I'm waiting for wooden sleeves to arrive, so I haven't set the drivers properly since the Magnum drivers are a tad smaller than Grado drivers, they have a very loose fit in the sleeves that I'm using. Anyhow, from what I've heard so far between the V4 and the V6 is very noticible. The V6 is very refined, very detailed, it is much more transparent, bass hits like a ton of bricks when the music calls for it. Imaging seems to be excellent listening to Chesky's "The Ultimate Demonstration Disc". It passes all these test with flying colors!
  
  
 They definitely play in the same ballpark as the Gh-1. I have not compared them yet, but my impression as of right now, is that it 's like a love child of the Gh-1 and the Ps1k.


----------



## sling5s

wormsdriver said:


> I had the V5 many moons ago, and I wasn't impressed back then, it didn't have any of the emotion Grados have, so I felt they were very sterile and not my cup of tea. I currently do have a pair of V4 Magnums, which I was using the same Aluminum cups/sleeves, cable, etc. as the picture above as I was waiting for the V6 to get here. The thing is I'm waiting for wooden sleeves to arrive, so I haven't set the drivers properly since the Magnum drivers are a tad smaller than Grado drivers, they have a very loose fit in the sleeves that I'm using. Anyhow, from what I've heard so far between the V4 and the V6 is very noticible. The V6 is very refined, very detailed, it is much more transparent, bass hits like a ton of bricks when the music calls for it. Imaging seems to be excellent listening to Chesky's "The Ultimate Demonstration Disc". It passes all these test with flying colors!
> 
> 
> They definitely play in the same ballpark as the Gh-1. I have not compared them yet, but my impression as of right now, is that it 's like a love child of the Gh-1 and the Ps1k.


 

 I liked the Magnum drivers for it's detail and refinement but it never moved me...lacked soul like you said. I think the midrange was it's weakest point. Does the V6 drivers have fuller mids?
 More warmth?


----------



## wormsdriver

sling5s said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > I had the V5.....
> ...


 
 oh yes. Simply beautiful! Vocals are excellent, warm, delicate, smooth... Damn I wish I could translate better into words what I'm hearing. Time to brush up on my Audio vocabulary!


----------



## sling5s

Darn. Got me curious. 
  


wormsdriver said:


> oh yes. Simply beautiful! Vocals are excellent, warm, delicate, smooth... Damn I wish I could translate better into words what I'm hearing. Time to brush up on my Audio vocabulary!


----------



## wormsdriver

sling5s said:


> Darn. Got me curious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Visit the Grado Modders go Magnum thread. Most of the first batch has been sent out and reached the buyers. It's only a matter of time till everybody starts chiming in on what they hear. I'm curious what everybody else is hearing, I am very impressed so far.


----------



## Arty McGhee

listening to them right now
 these things are amazing nothing like the v5's
 powerful base and much better mids the v5 was all highs very dead sounding
 these are alive without the harsh trebles
 waiting for rhydon to release a 3d printer file
 for a custom cup designed for these


----------



## joeq70

sling5s said:


> I liked the Magnum drivers for it's detail and refinement but it never moved me...lacked soul like you said. I think the midrange was it's weakest point. Does the V6 drivers have fuller mids?
> More warmth?



Yes, the V6 is very soulful. Much better mids than the V5, and the V6 also have the best bass of all the Magnums I've heard. Highly resolvong, as well without being fatiging. A truly significant evolution compared to past iterations.


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> sling5s said:
> 
> 
> > wormsdriver said:
> ...


 
 This added bass sounds like a wonderful thing, especially if it is of great quality.


----------



## jaywillin

damn,  this talk about the new v6 drivers has me thinking it might be time to get my hands dirty !


----------



## fleasbaby

jaywillin said:


> damn,  this talk about the new v6 drivers has me thinking it might be time to get my hands dirty !


 

 My drivers arrived a couple of days ago. Sadly, I am waiting on some special wood I need to make their cups (going with Black Limba body and driver seats, with a Maple outer face), so they are sitting quietly on my shelf in my office.
  
 I have a pair of other cups laying about I could use (Mahogany face, Walnut body, Paduak driver seats), but can't bring myself to...I might succumb to temptation this weekend though...


----------



## jaywillin

fleasbaby said:


> My drivers arrived a couple of days ago. Sadly, I am waiting on some special wood I need to make their cups (going with Black Limba body and driver seats, with a Maple outer face), so they are sitting quietly on my shelf in my office.
> 
> I have a pair of other cups laying about I could use (Mahogany face, Walnut body, Paduak driver seats), but can't bring myself to...I might succumb to temptation this weekend though...


 
 what about aluminum ? i have a ms2i


----------



## fleasbaby

jaywillin said:


> what about aluminum ? i have a ms2i


 

 You'll need sleeves too...I am making some Mahogany ones at the moment actually...I have strong reason to believe they will see some V6 drivers and aluminum cups when they are done...


----------



## wormsdriver

fleasbaby said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > what about aluminum ? i have a ms2i
> ...


ah, the force is strong with this one! 

I have a STRONG feeling about them going into Aluminum cups and V6 drivers in them too!


----------



## jaywillin

fleasbaby said:


> You'll need sleeves too...I am making some Mahogany ones at the moment actually...I have strong reason to believe they will see some V6 drivers and aluminum cups when they are done...


 
  
  


wormsdriver said:


> ah, the force is strong with this one!
> 
> I have a STRONG feeling about them going into Aluminum cups and V6 drivers in them too!


 
 this would require some research, it was always my intention to get into some modding, cable building, but i was always too busy just buying stuff ! lol


----------



## ztcdsb

I loved my rs1 so much!


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> fleasbaby said:
> 
> 
> > My drivers arrived a couple of days ago. Sadly, I am waiting on some special wood I need to make their cups (going with Black Limba body and driver seats, with a Maple outer face), so they are sitting quietly on my shelf in my office.
> ...


if you can successfully liberate the driver from it's plastic sleeve without breaking the sleeve , you could reuse all parts, you would just be switching out the drivers.


Btw, Jay, I have a STRONG feeling those mohogany sleeves are headed my way!


----------



## XLR8

ztcdsb said:


> I loved my rs1 so much!



Then buy another one


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> rovopio exploring the ATH-r70x...
> joseph69 trying the HE1000...
> 
> Gradoheads seem to be willing to pick up a less pretty girl to re-establish their Grados as truly the most beautiful ladies at the party.
> ...


 
  
 I can't believe that I was stupid enough to think that you were a real Grado fan! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Have fun with your new, crappy sounding, but ''gourgeous'', headphones...TRADER!


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> if you can successfully liberate the driver from it's plastic sleeve without breaking the sleeve , you could reuse all parts, you would just be switching out the drivers.
> 
> 
> Btw, Jay, I have a STRONG feeling those mohogany sleeves are headed my way!


 
 i may see if i can pick up a cheap sr60 or something to practice on


----------



## stacker45

stacker45 said:


> I can't believe that I was stupid enough to think that you were a real Grado fan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Seriously though!, congratz, I have never heard them, but I have always thought that Ultrasone have a high quality look  to them.
  
 Enjoy them, and keep us posted.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh!, and be honest John, did you bite, or am I losing my touch?


----------



## Oracle

Just purchased my first pair of Alessandro headphones in the MS2e, can't wait to give them a good listen compared to my current Grado's. It's been hard to do research on the Alessandro line of headphones on HF, and I've always have been curious about them and decided since the release of the "e" series I should give them a try. I'm a huge fan of Sennheiser and Grado; and from what I've read the Alessandro line is a warmer interpretation of the Grado house sound which might put them somewhere in-between Sennheiser and Grado. Any way's I'll report back with my findings.


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> haha, one thing is for sure. I WILL NEVER LET GO OF MY VINTAGE RS1, *NEVER*!


 
  
 OB1 has taught you well, but worms....I AM YOUR FATHER!


----------



## Eurobeat

I thought I replied back, but looking through the thread I do not se any replies..

 Quote: 





rayfalkner said:


> Well I think it is pretty much understandable that you'll get "_try Grado_" as one of the recommendation if you tell people that you like '_bright_' musics, even more so if this is going to be your first step into a serious headphone audio;
> IMO it's because Grado SR60 is one of the regular occupant in the list of the "That first headphone that awakens you from the Matrix and makes you aware of the world of better music and worse financial state".
> *and that title of being the Morpheus' Red Pill is also shared by the kind of Koss Portapro, Aurvana Live!, Senn PX-100-II, and some others too by the way.
> 
> ...


 

 I do like brighter music, and I like "fast"music.  People have said Grados can handle that well.

 The PS500's are a bit out of my price range right now, and I don't see the HF-1/2's for sale anywhere...?  However I could rent the PS500's, when I rent the 325e's, just to see what they sound like in comparison, but that's 30$ to rent them... 

 Some people might label this more "electronic" it is made for video games, so it has that fit to it, but the remixes, as well as the songs themselves can be any style, or genre.  

 Eurobeat is also under the "Electronic" Umbrella, but again it's different than other types.

 Have you listened to the songs I posted?  Do they not sound good for them?

 I was going to rent the 325e's as I heard they have less treble, but I also am not sure if the "Treble/highs" were the issue with my last pair, as a member mention that apparently the 2-6khz range is very harsh on people's ears, and headphone companies usually lower that, but this did not... 

 I really do not go out much, and I'm inside most of the time.  I go out to walk my dogs/exercise, and rarely go to the store to pick up a few things when needed.

 Thanks 

 I also made a thread here that explains what I "currently"   "think I want... " 

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/785486/looking-for-a-great-pair-headphones-for-fast-music-details-inside
  


rovopio said:


> Your no 2, 3 and 4 songs on that thread has a lot of sub-bass on it. I don't know what to call your "sound beats" other than EDM. If you say I'm wrong to call them EDM then I'm wrong. Wasn't that Donkey Kong sound beat one of the 3 songs I mentioned above. Anyway, even by randomly clicking on the middle part of that video, the first thing I heard is sub-bass.
> Nobody expects everybody to understand what _dark, _or _bright, _or _lower midrange_ means. Not to mention, within one person and another, their definition of where upper midrange starts and ends might be different, and what is considered dark or warm is not the same as well.
> 
> I don't understand _anything _when I begin either. I still don't. That said, I feel it's more beneficial in your search for you to just use the language you use everyday, instead of adapting audio glossary words onto your posts. You dislike bass yet some of your examples contains a lot of it.
> ...






 Yeah, my songs have a lot of bass, but I don;'t like "heavy" bass, and maybe the dislike is towards the car woofers I've heard where people go crazy with it, but there are basshead headphones as well.

 "EDM" is just the umbrella term that people use for "electronic music."  VGM(Video Game Music) can be any genre, but some is made with "Chiptunes" some are made with orchestral recording which I then assume use a ADC (opposite of DAC), and some would be made however else electronic music is made.  But in reality anything goes.  I wouldn't call you wrong though, just that there's "more than meets the eye" with VGM, and Eurobeat is similar, but it's also an "Umbrella term" for many other types of electronic dance type music .

 Donkey Kong is VGM, yes.  Yeah, there is probably a lot of bass in some DK songs.  I understand some terms, and I read over some of the terms in the glossary and they made sense, but I don't understand fully how these terms translate to the music I'm listing to.

 I would say I don't like "bloated" bass either, but I do like a nice sounding bass.  I used to turn on "bass management" since my bass would bother other members of my household, and it would "tighten" the bass up (at least that's how it feels to me, not sure if the term is correct).  When I turn it off the bass really opens up to a nice impact, but not too heavy.  I could enhance the bass with my volume controller to be really "bloated" but I keep it back.

 I really feel I'm not a fan of "warmer" music, but maybe I'm wrong, not sure what "warm music" would refer to.  I did start messing with my realtek software and by turning on "maxxtreble" it really "brighten" my music up, and it became much more exciting.  When I turned it off the music was a bit "dull" sounding.  Again these terms might not equate to their actual meanings, but I would assume the feelings of the sounds that are associated with it, would be how we got these terms in the first place....

 I just dislike bloated bass, or way too much bass, as you say.  I like good bass, that adds to the song, NOT OVERPOWERS IT. * I.E., I HATE DUBSTEP*

  
 So basically I like well done bass, not "bloated" or "Exaggerated" or w/e you want to call it, and I like a nice pair that will brighten the music up, but not be too harsh overall.

 Thanks for the help 

 EDIT:  I just listened to your 2 songs and yeah it's a big different from what I like, as you have mentioned.  How would you describe the second song's signature?

 I do like Japanese Music also.  Eurobeat is mostly now Japanese made, but it originally was from Europe.


 this song is from a band called M.O.V.E.

 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Move_(Japanese_band)


----------



## joseph69

oracle said:


> Just purchased my first pair of Alessandro headphones in the MS2e, can't wait to give them a good listen compared to my current Grado's. It's been hard to do research on the Alessandro line of headphones on HF, and I've always have been curious about them and decided since the release of the "e" series I should give them a try. I'm a huge fan of Sennheiser and Grado; and from what I've read the Alessandro line is a warmer interpretation of the Grado house sound which might put them somewhere in-between Sennheiser and Grado. Any way's I'll report back with my findings.


 
 I can't speak for the MS2e, but I had the MS2i and it was a fantastic HP!!!
 The only reason I traded for the 325is was because I was looking for a more aggressive sound.
 Enjoy!


----------



## reivaj

whats this ms2e? Its been a while since I came into this board (all written while listening to my ms2i)


----------



## fleasbaby

jaywillin said:


> i may see if i can pick up a cheap sr60 or something to practice on




It's really tricky to liberate drivers and keep the sleeves intact. I've seen Worms do it though. The Force is strong with that one. 

Modding is more fun than a barrel of monkeys and a bag of weed.


----------



## joseph69

Here are my impression of the HE1K after a total of 6hrs and counting as I write this.  First thing I noticed was that I felt like I had my head in a torture device, my jaw muscles were initially feeling the clamping force, but then I got used to it, and didn't feel any clamping force at all. As far as the sound…these are very nice sounding HP's (probably the best I've heard in comparison to my Grados along with the HD-800 and maybe the T1.) for sure, but...I do believe they are very over-rated (not to mention the price) at least for me to drop $3K.* (For owners of these HP's please don't be insulted, these are just my opinions/tastes).* They have a beautiful full/relaxing sound and are very enjoyable to listen to which can't be denied. Like many have mentioned, they do slightly lack impact with percussion instruments they sound slightly soft but I find the over-all bass/warmth nice/full and not flabby like some have said. I find the vocals to sound a bit recessed but very natural. The mid-range is placed nicely, not too forward/distant but again, not as lively as I like…maybe a bit laid back for my tastes. I also find in no way do the high frequencies sound sibilant, at all…as a matter of fact, I would like to hear them a bit more clearly than what I'm hearing. Sound-stage/detail is what shocks me the most…I thought the sound-stage would have been huge after reading many impressions. I found the sound-stage to be (if any) just slightly larger than my PS1K or my GH-1 with (G) cushions. BTW, I find the sound-stage larger with my GH-1 and (G) cushions than my PS1K. They do have nice detail and instrument separation. The funniest thing I find is that they sound better with my less quality recording than they do with my better quality recordings??? All in all they are very nice sounding, but I think my expectations were *way* beyond what I'm hearing…but again, they are one of the nicest HP's I've heard. BTW, I have 9-days left to listen to these, so some impression may change, but I'm usually correct with my initial impressions for my listening tastes (even before burn-in) and these are certainly burned-in being they are from TCC loaner program so my impression will probably stand. A good thing about the HE1K is that I'm not itching to put my Grados on like I usually do! I also would have been very up-set if I purchased the GS-Xmk2 HE1K combo due to the price factor alone…thank goodness I canceled and had the opportunity to listen to the HE1K with my GS-1. Now, there was no way for me to demo the BHSE/SR-009 so I'll keep my fingers crossed and hope I can honestly love that combo.
 EDIT:
*I* would buy this HP for $1.2K +/- not $3K


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> I can't believe that I was stupid enough to think that you were a real Grado fan! :rolleyes:
> 
> Have fun with your new, crappy sounding, but ''gourgeous'', headphones...TRADER! :mad:



Nope, no trades... I bought it. Grados are and always will be my first love. These are closed, which I can't get with Grados. Haven't heard them yet... They arrived at my home yesterday, but I don't return for 15 more hours.


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > if you can successfully liberate the driver from it's plastic sleeve without breaking the sleeve , you could reuse all parts, you would just be switching out the drivers.
> ...


 
 good choice! happy hunting!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


stacker45 said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe that I was stupid enough to think that you were a real Grado fan!
> ...


 
  
 you're losing your touch buddy. those smiley faces gave you away. You ain't foolin' nobody with those things giving you away!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





fleasbaby said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > i may see if i can pick up a cheap sr60 or something to practice on
> ...


 
 I was three for three till I F'd up my Sr325 drivers!
  
 Whoever put those together @ Grado Labs, MADE SURE NOBODY would successfully liberate those beautiful sounding drivers from their plastic prison EVER! ...RIP left side Sr325 driver, I MISS YOU!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh, I did liberate them but the left side didn't quite make it since they were super glued like a muthaf*****! sheeesh!
  
 EDIT: still have a winning record, 3 outta 4 ain't bad!


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > haha, one thing is for sure. I WILL NEVER LET GO OF MY VINTAGE RS1, *NEVER*!
> ...


 


Spoiler: DARTH VADER?



*NO, I AM YOUR FATHER!*

  





Spoiler: Warning: DEATH STAR!



*​*
 NOTICE THE BLACK (DEATH) STAR DRIVERS LIKE YOUR HP-1000!


----------



## wormsdriver

fleasbaby said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > i may see if i can pick up a cheap sr60 or something to practice on
> ...


 
 And a barrel of monkeys and a bag of weed is a TON of fun, that's says a lot about just how much fun modding can be!!!


----------



## XLR8

Struth Worms....
You have become DIY madman Grado...
Love the modded blackstar driver in plastic shell. How does it sound ?


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> Here are my impression of the HE1K after a total of 6hrs and counting as I write this. []
> EDIT:
> *I* would buy this HP for $1.2K +/- not $3K


 
  
 I've read an anecdote that Hifiman decide the price for the headphone based on what people are willing to pay for it. I read that the prototype was bought to events, and Hifiman asked people how much are they willing to pay for them, and then they came up with the $3,000 price. I'm not sure about the truth of that story and how much, if any, did it affect Hifiman's pricing discussion. But that was an interesting read.
  


eurobeat said:


> I do like brighter music, and I like "fast"music.  People have said Grados can handle that well.
> 
> The PS500's are a bit out of my price range right now, and I don't see the HF-1/2's for sale anywhere...?  However I could rent the PS500's, when I rent the 325e's, just to see what they sound like in comparison, but that's 30$ to rent them...
> 
> ...


 
  
 No they don't sound good, and I don't like Electronic, EDM, _or whatever it's called _music in particular, so I didn't listen the whole 4 minutes. I did listen to them like 20-40 seconds if that counts.
 I really don't think a Grado is for your type of music. Something like Fidelio X2 might serves you better, maybe.
 But hey, I don't know, I never knew I like steak until I ate one. So you might not know whether you like Grado or not for your music, until you listen to one.
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> rovopio exploring the ATH-r70x...
> joseph69 trying the HE1000...
> 
> Gradoheads seem to be willing to pick up a less pretty girl to re-establish their Grados as truly the most beautiful ladies at the party.


 
  
 Extremely Bad 2-days + discrepancy between expectation and reality with r70x = screw logic am I right?
 I just got myself a Fidelio X2 and starting tomorrow will do a one-week fasting until the end of the month because _no money, no eat. _Well I'll let go one of them in a couple months but yeah, I have 3 headphones on me now, the r70x, the x2, and the 325e. Not counting the ma900 and the faulty cable sr60.


----------



## jaywillin

fleasbaby said:


> It's really tricky to liberate drivers and keep the sleeves intact. I've seen Worms do it though. The Force is strong with that one.
> 
> Modding is more fun than a barrel of monkeys and a bag of weed.


 
  




 sweet !


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Here are my impression of the HE1K after a total of 6hrs and counting as I write this.  First thing I noticed was that I felt like I had my head in a torture device, my jaw muscles were initially feeling the clamping force, but then I got used to it, and didn't feel any clamping force at all. As far as the sound…these are very nice sounding HP's (probably the best I've heard in comparison to my Grados along with the HD-800 and maybe the T1.) for sure, but...I do believe they are very over-rated (not to mention the price) at least for me to drop $3K.* (For owners of these HP's please don't be insulted, these are just my opinions/tastes).* They have a beautiful full/relaxing sound and are very enjoyable to listen to which can't be denied. Like many have mentioned, they do slightly lack impact with percussion instruments they sound slightly soft but I find the over-all bass/warmth nice/full and not flabby like some have said. I find the vocals to sound a bit recessed but very natural. The mid-range is placed nicely, not too forward/distant but again, not as lively as I like…maybe a bit laid back for my tastes. I also find in no way do the high frequencies sound sibilant, at all…as a matter of fact, I would like to hear them a bit more clearly than what I'm hearing. Sound-stage/detail is what shocks me the most…I thought the sound-stage would have been huge after reading many impressions. I found the sound-stage to be (if any) just slightly larger than my PS1K or my GH-1 with (G) cushions. BTW, I find the sound-stage larger with my GH-1 and (G) cushions than my PS1K. They do have nice detail and instrument separation. The funniest thing I find is that they sound better with my less quality recording than they do with my better quality recordings??? All in all they are very nice sounding, but I think my expectations were *way* beyond what I'm hearing…but again, they are one of the nicest HP's I've heard. BTW, I have 9-days left to listen to these, so some impression may change, but I'm usually correct with my initial impressions for my listening tastes (even before burn-in) and these are certainly burned-in being they are from TCC loaner program so my impression will probably stand. A good thing about the HE1K is that I'm not itching to put my Grados on like I usually do! I also would have been very up-set if I purchased the GS-Xmk2 HE1K combo due to the price factor alone…thank goodness I canceled and had the opportunity to listen to the HE1K with my GS-1. Now, there was no way for me to demo the BHSE/SR-009 so I'll keep my fingers crossed and hope I can honestly love that combo.
> EDIT:
> *I* would buy this HP for $1.2K +/- not $3K


 
 Thanks for you initial impressions Joseph.....you can pretty much figure for 3K that the price of diminishing returns is going to be off the hook.
  
 I am hoping that the Senn HD800S does not go this route in the pricing.....if it does not....then I am all in, if it does...then I am all out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I would like to hear some more of your impressions after more listening.
  
 Thanks for your comments.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > if you can successfully liberate the driver from it's plastic sleeve without breaking the sleeve , you could reuse all parts, you would just be switching out the drivers.
> ...


 
 This would be a great project for you....keep me informed


----------



## rovopio

I'm sure his opinion of mine won't pass a blind A/B test so here we go.
  
 I think for $105 (plus tax and shipping), so let's say $150, a LD i+ is a great, great pair for a Grado. From the beginning, I think the E series is designed with efficiency in mind, so that it could accomodate as many people as possible, not just people in the hobby that have good amps and stuffs.
  
 That said... ever since I own the LD i+, I rarely us my Magni 2 Uber anymore. In fact, for the past two months or so, I haven't use the M2U with my Grado. I think the M2Uber is a little too neutral, if not a bit bright for a 325e. On the other hand, the LD i+ _wet _the sound a little bit. That little bit probably won't mean much in the in a blind A/B test, or might not be detectable by myself in an audition situation maybe.

 However, when listening to music for 2 hours at a time, it's somewhat apparent that the _wetter _tone of LD i+ pairs well with a Grado, especially the 325e that is amongst the brightest of the bunch. So the M2U becomes a desk accessory at this point. That said... I can't remember who, but I know some of you here own/ed the RA-1. Can I ask how does an RA-1 sound with a Grado? Especially compared to any other SS amps you guys have?


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> I've read an anecdote that Hifiman decide the price for the headphone based on what people are willing to pay for it. I read that the prototype was bought to events, and Hifiman asked people how much are they willing to pay for them, and then they came up with the $3,000 price. I'm not sure about the truth of that story and how much, if any, did it affect Hifiman's pricing discussion. But that was an interesting read.


 
 Pricing is actually what the individual is willing to pay or not, regardless how much, but for $3K like* I* said,* I *wouldn't spend $3K on this HP, if the sound is worth the price to someone else, thats their preference. I just spent $2800.00 on the SR-009 (which I received this afternoon) and I don't even know if I should have. If I find they are for my tastes and perform better hands down than my Grados, then the price is irrelevant.
   
 Quote:


whirlwind said:


> Thanks for you initial impressions Joseph.....you can pretty much figure for 3K that the price of diminishing returns is going to be off the hook.
> I am hoping that the Senn HD800S does not go this route in the pricing.....if it does not....then I am all in, if it does...then I am all out
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Your welcome.
 I was reading the thread last night about the HD-800S, hopefully for yours and many others the pricing isn't so high…but this seems to be the latest trend with every TOTL HP now with the exception of the PS1Ke remaining at its original cost. And who knows, they may sound so good to you/others that the price may be irrelevant. The one good thing is that you will eventually be able to borrow these from TCC loaner program before you buy them…I couldn't do with being they no longer loan out Stax.


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> Pricing is actually what the individual is willing to pay or not, regardless how much, but for $3K like* I* said,* I *wouldn't spend $3K on this HP, if the sound is worth the price to someone else, thats their preference. I just spent $2800.00 on the SR-009 (which I received this afternoon) and I don't even know if I should have. If I find they are for my tastes and perform better hands down than my Grados, then the price is irrelevant.
> 
> Your welcome.
> I was reading the thread last night about the HD-800S, hopefully for yours and many others the pricing isn't so high…but this seems to be the latest trend with every TOTL HP now with the exception of the PS1Ke remaining at its original cost. And who knows, they may sound so good to you/others that the price may be irrelevant. The one good thing is that you will eventually be able to borrow these from TCC loaner program before you buy them…I couldn't do with being they no longer loan out Stax.


 
  
 I think I didn't worded my post properly. What I was trying to convey is that the he1000 was priced _after _it was brought to events based on the information Hifiman got on how much people are willing to pay for it. It's not entirely based on a set formula of cost and profit margin and the likes.
  
 So when you say, a ~$1200 is a price you think is fair for the he1000, I think were that events unfolded differently, the he1000 might have been priced far lower than the $3000 they are currently asking.


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> I think I didn't worded my post properly. What I was trying to convey is that the he1000 was priced _after _it was brought to events based on the information Hifiman got on how much people are willing to pay for it. It's not entirely based on a set formula of cost and profit margin and the likes.
> So when you say, a ~$1200 is a price you think is fair for the he1000, I think were that events unfolded differently, the he1000 might have been priced far lower than the $3000 they are currently asking.


 
 No, you worded your post correctly, and I understood what you meant, but I was just saying *for me *there not worth the money due to my tastes and what I'm looking for in a TOTL HP.


----------



## whirlwind

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote: 





joseph69 said:


> rovopio said:
> 
> 
> > I've read an anecdote that Hifiman decide the price for the headphone based on what people are willing to pay for it. I read that the prototype was bought to events, and Hifiman asked people how much are they willing to pay for them, and then they came up with the $3,000 price. I'm not sure about the truth of that story and how much, if any, did it affect Hifiman's pricing discussion. But that was an interesting read.
> ...








> Quote:
> 
> 
> whirlwind said:
> ...


 
 Price is always relevant for me.....I would not pay 2K for the new HD800S, no matter what it sounds like  
  
 But, i would probably be in for a nice used model once some hit the 2nd hand market for a good price.


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> No, you worded your post correctly, and I understood what you meant, but I was just saying *for me *there not worth the money due to my tastes and what I'm looking for in a TOTL HP.


 
  
 I'd respect them more if they price their headphones based on internal research and formulas instead of *testing the water* the way they did and seemingly change their initial decision of pricing to something higher, just because they can.
  
 But then again, fair's fair. Very few things beat the joy we get from music so, if they deliver the joy to the people who bought them, that's all that matters most, in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Price is always relevant for me.....I would not pay 2K for the new HD800S, no matter what it sounds like
> But, i would probably be in for a nice used model once some hit the 2nd hand market for a good price.


 
 Who are you kidding…look at the Glenn amp you got. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









rovopio said:


> Very few things beat the joy we get from music so, *if they deliver the joy to the people who bought them, that's all that matters most*, in the grand scheme of things.


 
 This was the exact point I was trying to make, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Nope, no trades... I bought it. Grados are and always will be my first love. These are closed, which I can't get with Grados. Haven't heard them yet... They arrived at my home yesterday, but I don't return for 15 more hours.


 
  
 Nice save there John!
  
 If these Ultrasone sound as good as they look, you're in for a treat.
  
  


wormsdriver said:


> Spoiler: DARTH VADER?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Pardon my ignorance PAPA, but did the SR325 all came with the black (death) star drivers, or is that the fruit of your wonderful craftsmanship?
  
 If they did, I can't help but think that these drivers didn't make the cut, to be used in the HP1000.


----------



## jrflanne

Valhalla 2. The Lyr would be way overkill.


----------



## wormsdriver

[quote name="stacker45"




wormsdriver said:


> Spoiler: DARTH VADER?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pardon my ignorance PAPA, but did the SR325 all came with the black (death) star drivers, or is that the fruit of your wonderful craftsmanship?

If they did, I can't help but think that these drivers didn't make the cut, to be used in the HP1000.
[/quote]




Nope, not all of them got the black star drivers, only the EXTRA special and VERY rare ones did!

Rumor has it these drivers (only a select few, 10 Perfectly match pairs) were set aside by Joseph Grado because they were actually going to be used in an ultra secret, future EXTREMELY LIMITED EDITION HP-1000 called the HP-1000 1/2 (and a half) 

The reason they ended up in the black Sr325 was because a much younger and mischievous John Grado got into Joseph's secret stash and thought these drivers would look cool in his all Black Sr325!

Well Sir, they look cool as Schiit! Well done John Grado, well done! 

That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## wormsdriver

BTW, I would rather sell these than hack them up for parts. Yes, they are the Black Sr325 with black star drivers that came like that straight from Grado Labs.

I know they're just headphones, but as rare as they are it wouldn't be right to mod them. I'd rather they ended up in someone like k&j hands, which I'm sure he would never do such a thing and keep them as is for a little piece of Grado history and not to mention a wonderful collection.


----------



## Sherwood

There are a few oddball aluminum SR325s out there.  I've got a set with uniquely-colored drivers, as well...


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Price is always relevant for me.....I would not pay 2K for the new HD800S, no matter what it sounds like
> ...


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> rovopio said:
> 
> 
> > Very few things beat the joy we get from music so, *if they deliver the joy to the people who bought them, that's all that matters most*, in the grand scheme of things.
> ...


 
  


 Ha ha....yeah, but I waited for about 9 months in que for it...and it really is my dream amp.....it will take so many different tubes that I will never be able to roll them all....but I will try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I love changing the sound by changing tubes....I would never be happy with just the same sonic spectrum....so this makes this my dream amp...lots of tubes to roll in a very transparent amp for tube rolling.......but even all of that being said...I did not pay 2K for it....but I have spent lots on tubes...latest being GEC 6AS7....so I guess, in a way...you are right  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
  


wormsdriver said:


> BTW, I would rather sell these than hack them up for parts. Yes, they are the Black Sr325 with black star drivers that came like that straight from Grado Labs.
> 
> I know they're just headphones, but as rare as they are it wouldn't be right to mod them. I'd rather they ended up in someone like k&j hands, which I'm sure he would never do such a thing and keep them as is for a little piece of Grado history and not to mention a wonderful collection.


 
 Those are some very rare drivers sir....great thing you would be doing in selling them and not tearing them apart......even though they would be wonderful to mod  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I can wait to hear more impressions of the magnums.


----------



## wormsdriver

sherwood said:


> There are a few oddball aluminum SR325s out there.  I've got a set with uniquely-colored drivers, as well...


nice! Pink driver black sr325. I read that these sound similar to the pink driver Rs1 which I have and are my all time favorite Grado.

As far as the black star sr325, well they sound different than Grados I've heard and they remind me of what I've read throughout the years about the HP 1000 sound signature. They are very neutral, the mids are the sweet spot on these cans. 
Unfortunately, they also sound veiled to my ears, especially compared to all other Grados imo and I like Grado's transparency very much. 
I just got them earlier this week so I still want to do more listening, it just depends on my mood I guess when it comes to these. I've found them very musical and toe tapping at time, but I also found them very dull the other day and thought they sounded flat (like a pancake!)


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Good for you, I'm glad that you got your dream amp and are able to enjoy all of the tube rolling options with it!
 Enjoy!!!


----------



## XLR8

Worms, which of your vintage headphones has the best midrange sweet spot?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Seriously though!, congratz, I have never heard them, but I have always thought that Ultrasone have a high quality look  to them.
> 
> Enjoy them, and keep us posted.
> 
> ...


 
 I opened both my new Grado SR125e and my Ultrasone Edition 8 Ruthenium today, upon returning from my annual two weeks on a lake in the woods.  
  
 It was fun to compare these.  The Grados are new and the Ultrasones are used, but in as-new condition (not a mar ANYWHERE, even on the box! And the seller apologetically rated them 8/10 condition, saying that the leather showed wear.  No it didn't!).
  
 Grados being my first love, I opened and listened to them first.  Again (rather, all over again), I ecstatically marveled at the SR125e, noticing how it kept the incredible treble speed and transparency while now (for the -e series) adding perceptibly more bass on the test tracks that I am so familiar with. Using these tracks to test about 40 headphones now, I can even recall certain features of some headphones, e..g., the HE1000, without actually having to listen to them.
  
 I then tried the Ultrasones on the same tracks.  I clearly heard less transparency, but still lots of treble detail, and palpably more bass (bass that you can feel as vibrations on the earpad, for the test song that has that).  Since the Ultrasones were stated by MacedonianHero (and others) to be the best available to run straight off an iPhone (no amp), I used no amp for either.  I certainly agree... I have heard no better headphone running directly from an iPhone or iPod without extra amp or DAC!
  
 I had stumbled upon a less-familiar track that, for want of a better phrase, is the most engaging track I have heard in a long time (i.e., most likely to cause complete focus on the music and head-bobbing, possibly leading to nude dancing if not terminated quickly enough... I terminated quickly enough!).  The track is the first minute or so of Enrique Inglesias singing "I Will Survive." It starts with about two violins playing a biting passage, accompanied by a bass line.  Then a deeper bass line comes in, and in a bit, the male singer begins.
  
 While both the Grado and the Ultrasone provided engaging listening (I discovered the power of the track while listening with another pair of Grados), the Ultrasone was more engaging.  It provided both a better "bite" of the bow attack at the beginning and provided bass in enough quantity that it transmitted some of the excitement that the bass of a disco provides.  The Grados, on the other hand, provided a better full violin tone (i.e., after the initial milliseconds of the attack) and better vocal quality.  Somehow, the bite of the initial bowing and the pulse of the bass that the Ultrasone emphasizes engaged me a bit more than the better violin tone and vocals of the Grados.
  
 In addition, the ruthenium metal of the Ultrasones has been stated by others as being virtually scratch proof.  This was certainly borne out on my pair... used but not a single mar, scratch, or rub that, when polished with the soft cloth conveniently included, didn't disappear.  It both attracts and releases fingerprints easily. 
  
 But, much as I like the Ultrasones, they are a mere dalliance into the world of closed headphones, which of course Grado doesn't have.  I'm still married to Grado, with delight.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> BTW, I would rather sell these than hack them up for parts. Yes, they are the Black Sr325 with black star drivers that came like that straight from Grado Labs.
> 
> I know they're just headphones, but as rare as they are it wouldn't be right to mod them. I'd rather they ended up in someone like k&j hands, which I'm sure he would never do such a thing and keep them as is for a little piece of Grado history and not to mention a wonderful collection.


 
 I agree... Grados are holy and wholly synergistic... no hacking up or modding of them for me (not even changing pads, except sometimes to put G Cush onto the GH-1).  Even more so for vintage Grado rarities!


----------



## wormsdriver

xlr8 said:


> Worms, which of your vintage headphones has the best midrange sweet spot?


these sr325 have a very special midrange. Very warm, full and life like. I can honestly say I've never quite heard anything quite like it.
I need to put some more head time on these and try out different amps and sources as well as different music before coming up with a final verdict on these...


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > Worms, which of your vintage headphones has the best midrange sweet spot?
> ...


 
 worms....I think the drivers in those cans are very, very, very rare.....you are lucky to have them


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rovopio said:


> That said... I can't remember who, but I know some of you here own/ed the RA-1. Can I ask how does an RA-1 sound with a Grado? Especially compared to any other SS amps you guys have?


 
 I have the Grado RA-1 amp (the battery version... there is also a version that can run off both batteries and AC power).
  
 I love it. It was the one and only amp I selected to take to my annual two week stay on a lake in the woods (yeah...really roughing it - only one amp and only five pairs of headphones... Grado PS500, Grado HF-1, Parrot Zik 2.0 wireless, AKG K3003i IEMs, and Apple Earpods).
  
 More objectively, I compared three solid state amps often used with Grado headphones...  the Joseph Grado HPA1, the GradoLabs RA-1, and the JDS CMOY BB 2.03 (in the Altoid tin box).
  
 Here is a chart with the results, and the article *here* describes the actual test. In the chart, higher numbers are better... first place in a three-way compare is a "3."
  


> *Comparing Amps for Grados:  HPA1, RA1, CMOY*
> 
> I used my top-rated RA2i headphones for listening to all three amps.  For the CMOY BB ("bass boost"), I left the bass boost feature turned off.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sherwood

wormsdriver said:


> nice! Pink driver black sr325. I read that these sound similar to the pink driver Rs1 which I have and are my all time favorite Grado.
> 
> As far as the black star sr325, well they sound different than Grados I've heard and they remind me of what I've read throughout the years about the HP 1000 sound signature. They are very neutral, the mids are the sweet spot on these cans.
> Unfortunately, they also sound veiled to my ears, especially compared to all other Grados imo and I like Grado's transparency very much.
> I just got them earlier this week so I still want to do more listening, it just depends on my mood I guess when it comes to these. I've found them very musical and toe tapping at time, but I also found them very dull the other day and thought they sounded flat (like a pancake!)


 
  
 They are pretty similar to the vintage A RS1 pink drivers I own, which I enjoy a great deal. I think you would really like them. That said, the best Grados I've ever heard (up there with the best headphones I've ever heard) are the HP-2i using a modified version of that blackstar driver, so enjoy them.


----------



## wormsdriver

sherwood said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > nice! Pink driver black sr325. I read that these sound similar to the pink driver Rs1 which I have and are my all time favorite Grado.
> ...


I do! 
I also own a pair of Vintage Rs1 with pink drivers, never heard any version of the HP 1000 though...


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> nice! Pink driver black sr325. I read that these sound similar to the pink driver Rs1 which I have and are my all time favorite Grado.
> 
> As far as the black star sr325, well they sound different than Grados I've heard and they remind me of what I've read throughout the years about the HP 1000 sound signature. They are very neutral, the mids are the sweet spot on these cans.
> Unfortunately, they also sound veiled to my ears, especially compared to all other Grados imo and I like Grado's transparency very much.
> I just got them earlier this week so I still want to do more listening, it just depends on my mood I guess when it comes to these. I've found them very musical and toe tapping at time, but I also found them very dull the other day and thought they sounded flat (like a pancake!)


 
 I agree, based on my own HP1000 (the -1 version, with polarity switches) that their drivers, and hence perhaps the BlackStar 325, are less transparent and of flatter frequency response than typical Grados.  Nice, but just a bit veiled, and not the expected Grado signature.


----------



## jaywillin

a little browsing on youtube brought me to this, loved the music in  SOA


----------



## GreenBow

@kayandjohn I like a lot what you say about the SR125e, ie quote, "I ecstatically marveled at the SR125e, noticing how it kept the incredible treble speed and transparency while now". I loved the 125i for that.
  
 I think the 125 is overlooked. I mean it doesn't have that grab you by the hair openness that the 225 has. Unless I am mistaken by the openness I hear in my 225e compared with my 125i. The openness might be down to the e-series rather than the step up to the 225.
  
 However it has other characteristics. It plays rock like it was subtly organically born to. The speed being palpable. They seem almost to make a unique presentation of the space between instruments. Then now and again you see them whizzing you around the edges of instruments. The transparency serves up surprises quite regularly.
  
 I think the 125 is underrated. It's overshadowed by the 80 taking best in class. The 225 doesn't really appear on the pro review radar, so the next overshadowing of reviews is by the 325. Users also say that the 125 has little over the 80 so bang for buck get a different headphone. Whereas to me the 125 is almost a one off. Not quite a one-off though because it's like a cross between the SR60 and SR80. Taking the best from each. As well as somehow being a gentle step up from the 80.
  
 The SR125e reviews beautifully on What Hi-Fi if anyone is interested in looking it up. I am left wanting to hear it out of curiosity. I think the added clarity of the e-series treatment would make it even better. I am left wanting out of curiosity to hear many Prestige Grados though. Every time I walk past my local HiFi shop, I see the SR60e and daydream a little. I am transported back to the SR60 I owned before.
  
 Anyway before I waffle on too much. I need to add that with the 125 shipping with s-cushion and they can get hot in longer listening.


----------



## DarthFader

wormsdriver said:


> Spoiler: DARTH VADER?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I haven't been on Head-Fi too much lately...but did you really think I, Darth Fader, wasn't gonna give this post the props it deserves? Better late than never. Nice pics, worms! May the force be with those SR 325s, always!


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> I agree... Grados are holy and wholly synergistic... no hacking up or modding of them for me (not even changing pads, except sometimes to put G Cush onto the GH-1).  Even more so for vintage Grado rarities!


 
  
 I'm a car guy, and I treat my Grados like I do my car. I take very good care of them, and the modifications that I have done to my car are called, ''bolt on mods''. This means that they are all reversible.
  
 This means that I see no problems in swapping earpads, but nothing that will leave a mark.
  
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> I have the Grado RA-1 amp (the battery version... there is also a version that can run off both batteries and AC power).
> 
> I love it. It was the one and only amp I selected to take to my annual two week stay on a lake in the woods (yeah...really roughing it - only one amp and only five pairs of headphones... Grado PS500, Grado HF-1, Parrot Zik 2.0 wireless, AKG K3003i IEMs, and Apple Earpods).
> 
> ...


 
  
 As you know, I own those same amps. For those of you who don't know, mine is the Grado HPA-2, wich has different capacitors than John's HPA-1, and my C-MOY is a BSG (Biosiencegeek). I agree with many of your conclusions John.
  
 My BSG C-MOY comes with the same OP-amp as the Grado RA1. I swapped the stock 4556, for an OP2107, wich has significantly more bass, and a warmer sound signature.
  
 As you know, I call it like I ear it, and among those three amps, the BSG C-MOY, is my favorite with all of my Grados, exept my Bushmills. 
  
 Ironically, I even prefer my BSG, to my HPA-2, with my HP1000. It's not surprising, considering the fact that I use L-cush, instead of the HP1000's stock flats. The L-cush takes away some of the HP1000's bass, and makes them sound brighter,  so the warmer sounding BSG, brings a nice balance to the sound. 
  
      


sherwood said:


> They are pretty similar to the vintage A RS1 pink drivers I own, which I enjoy a great deal. I think you would really like them. That said, the best Grados I've ever heard (up there with the best headphones I've ever heard) are the HP-2i using a modified version of that blackstar driver, so enjoy them.


 
  
 The HP-2i also had specialy treated earpads. Rumour as it that they were dipped in olive oïl, (I'm not making this up), Devouringone said so.


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> sherwood said:
> 
> 
> > They are pretty similar to the vintage A RS1 pink drivers I own, which I enjoy a great deal. I think you would really like them. That said, the best Grados I've ever heard (up there with the best headphones I've ever heard) are the HP-2i using a modified version of that blackstar driver, so enjoy them.
> ...


I beer battered mine and deep fried them in Crisco. The guitars sound much more crunchier onrock tracks!


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> I beer battered mine and deep fried them in Crisco. The guitars sound much more crunchier onrock tracks!


 
 I do believe Eddie Van Halen used to boil his guitar strings for hours before using them?


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > I beer battered mine and deep fried them in Crisco. The guitars sound much more crunchier onrock tracks!
> ...


I guess we're not the only fools that believe in burn-in!


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> I beer battered mine and deep fried them in Crisco. The guitars sound much more crunchier onrock tracks


----------



## Arty McGhee

wormsdriver said:


> I beer battered mine and deep fried them in Crisco. The guitars sound much more crunchier onrock tracks!


 
 the trick is the beer batter, has to be beer batter
  
 nice 325's real holy grail stuff to a humble grado collector
 as my wife would say "you're not gonna sell those are you?"


----------



## joseph69

@jaywillin
 You have something nice up your sleeve, ha?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> @jaywillin
> You have something nice up your sleeve, ha?


 
 well, i'm not sure, 
 i'm always trying though


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> well, i'm not sure,
> i'm always trying though


 
 Dosen't hurt to try.
 Good luck!


----------



## wormsdriver

arty mcghee said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > I beer battered mine and deep fried them in Crisco. The guitars sound much more crunchier onrock tracks!
> ...


hahaha. You never know man, I only got one pair of ears and I'm starting to see too many headphones laying around all over the place... :rolleyes:


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> hahaha. You never know man, I only got one pair of ears and I'm starting to see too many headphones laying around all over the place...


 
 Same here.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> hahaha. You never know man, I only got one pair of ears and I'm starting to see too many headphones laying around all over the place...


 
 One can NEVER have too many Grados!


----------



## XLR8

For those with many Grado's how's the storage? Cupboards, big table or random placement around home?


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha. You never know man, I only got one pair of ears and I'm starting to see too many headphones laying around all over the place... :rolleyes:
> ...


hahaha, you would say that k&j, love that picture btw. 
Me personally, I always start getting a bit overwhelmed when my collection grows to around 10 headphones. My mentality seems to change and it feels like too much of a good thing. I just want to consolidate and pick a starting lineup since there is not enough listening time for me, not to mention my left ear has been bothering me to make things worse. I think that is what's really bothering me, whenever I use iems, my left ear gets agitated and makes listening to music unenjoyable till it heals.


----------



## wormsdriver

xlr8 said:


> For those with many Grado's how's the storage? Cupboards, big table or random placement around home?


I have my on ear Grados in my closet and my over the ears Gs and ps in my kitchen cabinet along with my desktop gear which I only use on Saturday night, when I can actually sit and listen at home without interuptions. Oh and I always have one or two in my backpack that I take to work.


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> I beer battered mine and deep fried them in Crisco. The guitars sound much more crunchier onrock tracks!


 
  
 I'd like to try this Worms, wich brand of beer do you use?


joseph69 said:


> I do believe Eddie Van Halen used to boil his guitar strings for hours before using them?


 
  
 Me and Worms are trying to have a serious exchange here, so I would greatly appreciate it, if you stopped clowning around!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

xlr8 said:


> For those with many Grado's how's the storage? Cupboards, big table or random placement around home?



For me, it is random placement. That way, visitors only see a few Grados at once and I keep my Grado addiction hidden!


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> For those with many Grado's how's the storage? Cupboards, big table or random placement around home?


 
 I was wondering the same thing?
  


wormsdriver said:


> Me personally, I always start getting a bit overwhelmed when my collection grows to around 10 headphones. My mentality seems to change and it feels like too much of a good thing.


 
 I feel the same way, and I'm a 6 pairs.
  


stacker45 said:


> Me and Worms are trying to have a serious exchange here, so I would greatly appreciate it, if you stopped clowning around!


 
 Sorry, I'll be more serious next time…I know you never joke around when having a conversations, I should have known better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 But really, this is what I had heard from a friend who was a Van Halen freak who said he actually read this. This was back in the mid 80's of course.


----------



## Arty McGhee

stacker45 said:


> I'd like to try this Worms, wich brand of beer do you use?
> 
> Me and Worms are trying to have a serious exchange here, so I would greatly appreciate it, if you stopped clowning around!


 
 dude i seen van halen in the boston gahden in like 1980
 they were freakin awesome!!!


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> hahaha, you would say that k&j, love that picture btw.
> Me personally, I always start getting a bit overwhelmed when my collection grows to around 10 headphones. My mentality seems to change and it feels like too much of a good thing. I just want to consolidate and pick a starting lineup since there is not enough listening time for me, not to mention my left ear has been bothering me to make things worse. I think that is what's really bothering me, whenever I use iems, my left ear gets agitated and makes listening to music unenjoyable till it heals.


 
  
 I know what you mean. I used to own 8 pairs of Grados. I had planed to give my SR80i to my 14 year old Niece, after I bought my SR80e, but she politely passed on the offer, went to her room, and came back with this proud look on her face, and showed me her new......her new.....B.....Bea....I can't even say it.
  
 Anyway, now that I have sold my GS1000, I'm down to 7 pairs of Grados. The thing is that, I've never planned to have this many, My GS1000 were the first Grados that I've bought. They were great for live events, and big venue recordings, but I also wanted headphones with a more intimate midrange, for listening to Jazz, Blues, and female vocals.
  
 As luck would have it, I stumbled across my HP1000 by accident. The next day, after reading Grado's answer to my inquisitive e-mail regarding my new/old HP1000, I felt pretty good about buying them, especially considering the price I'd paid.
  
 This is why I didn't hesitate, and bought my Bushmills and my GH-1, as soon as they came out. I figured that I will at least get my money back, or more, if I ever have to sell them.
  
 The first Grados that I've ever heard were classic RS1, wich had greatly impressed me. This is why when John informed me that I could buy a brand new pair, I couldn't pass up this opportunity.
  
 I don't see myself as a Grado collector per say. I just happend to own 7 pairs of them. The PS1000 are my "main pair". My SR80e is my portable pair. My Bushmills, GH-1, and HP1000 I see as "useful investments".
  
 My n.o.s. classic RS1 are the only ones that I have bought with my heart, instead of my head. On those rare occasions, when I feel like a Grado hoarder, all I have to do is think about John, and I immediately feel better.


----------



## XLR8

ruthieandjohn said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > For those with many Grado's how's the storage? Cupboards, big table or random placement around home?
> ...


 
 A labyrinth of Grado ecstasy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Kayandjohn you could play treasure map with your collection.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 Would be lots of fun...
  
 I am looking at adding another "Gradio" for Xmas...
 If you could choose one,  between the following, which would it be?
 * Grado Pink driver
 * Grado Blackstar driver
 * Grado GH-1


----------



## ruthieandjohn

xlr8 said:


> A labyrinth of Grado ecstasy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Grado GH-1!
  
 Why?  Grado Blackstar is famous because of its use in the HP1000 series, but those headphones are much flatter in frequency response than what the subsequent and current Grados offer and they do not have quite that bright Grado transparency (i.e. freedom from being veiled or muted that is so associated with Grados), so its value is historical more than sonic.  Grado pink driver?  Well, that would be my second choice, as it is regarded as the best version of the RS1, and it might come close to the GH-1 (I have never heard a Grado pink driver, though).
  
 But the GH-1 has come out as perhaps the most "must have" of the Grado headphones.


----------



## Matro5

ruthieandjohn said:


> But the GH-1 has come out as perhaps the most "must have" of the Grado headphones.


 
  
 Does kinda feel that way, doesn't it? Might be time to track a pair down.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> I was wondering the same thing?
> 
> I feel the same way, and I'm a 6 pairs.
> 
> ...


 
  
 6 pairs!...good for you. Now, Joseph, allow me to explain how it works for those who might not know. When you own 1 to 4 pairs of Grados, you are considered a "Trooper". then from 5 to 9 Grados makes you a "Jedi".
  
 I joke around for medical reasons Joseph. This is the way it goes, Crohn"s = pain = oxycodone = jokes =


----------



## rfan8312

I wonder if Grado ever imagined that there would be this much codone in his world. 

Grado and oxycodone, two halfs of the same coin?


Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Grado GH-1!
> 
> Why?  Grado Blackstar is famous because of its use in the HP1000 series, but those headphones are much flatter in frequency response than what the subsequent and current Grados offer and they do not have quite that bright Grado transparnecy (i.e. freedom from being veiled or muted that is so associated with Grados), so its value is historical more than sonic.  Grado pink driver?  Well, that would be my second choice, as it is regarded as the best version of the RS1, and it might come close to the GH-1 (I have never heard a Grado pink driver, though).
> 
> But the GH-1 has come out as perhaps the most "must have" of the Grado headphones.


 
  
 If I can add my two cents, I have swapped the stock flats, for the L-cush on my HP1000, and they sound very good with these earpads. They do however, lose a bit of bass extension. The way I compensate for this is by using my HP1000 with one of my vintage Marantz recievers. I actually prefer the Marantz, to the HPA-2.
  
 As far as the GH-1 goes, I think that they sound very good with the stock l-cush, and they sound amazing with thge G-cush.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Grado GH-1!
> But the GH-1 has come out as perhaps the most "must have" of the Grado headphones.


 
 +1
  


stacker45 said:


> 6 pairs!...good for you. Now, Joseph, allow me to explain how it works for those who might not know. When you own 1 to 4 pairs of Grados, you are considered a "Trooper". then from 5 to 9 Grados makes you a "Jedi".
> 
> I joke around for medical reasons Joseph. This is the way it goes, Crohn"s = pain = oxycodone = jokes =


 
 Actually I have 5 Grados and 1 SR-009…so I just made Jedi. I'm probably going to go back to being a Trooper…I'll know soon enough as I'm waiting for a KGSSHV to listen to the SR-009 while I wait for the BHSE…I couldn't hold out!


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> As far as the GH-1 goes, I think that they sound very good with the stock l-cush, and they sound amazing with thge G-cush.


 
 +1 again!


----------



## Eurobeat

rovopio said:


> No they don't sound good, and I don't like Electronic, EDM, _or whatever it's called _music in particular, so I didn't listen the whole 4 minutes. I did listen to them like 20-40 seconds if that counts.
> I really don't think a Grado is for your type of music. Something like Fidelio X2 might serves you better, maybe.
> But hey, I don't know, I never knew I like steak until I ate one. So you might not know whether you like Grado or not for your music, until you listen to one.


 

 Thanks for the info hmmm.... .  I appreciate your time spend listing to music that you aren't a fan of, thank you for helping me.  20-40 seconds is definitely a lot of time.

 Yeah, I reallty have no clue what will work well for my likes..  I've gotten the X2, Grado, BeyerDynamic, AKG, Senn, etc as recommendations for my music..  I have no idea what I need lol...

 Yeah, that's what it seems, which is why I "might" rent a pair of Grados, because I "have the option" to....  Someone also recommended the PS500's, but they seem a bit above my price range, but they might be worth a listen... right?

 Maybe I'll ask in the Electronic thread what people like.

 Wonder what everyone in here listens to...


 Thanks againf or all of the help!


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> +1
> 
> Actually I have 5 Grados and 1 SR-009…so I just made Jedi. I'm probably going to go back to being a Trooper…I'll know soon enough as I'm waiting for a KGSSHV to listen to the SR-009 while I wait for the BHSE…I couldn't hold out!


 
  
 Once one own the SR-009, one is no longer within the Troopers, or Jedi, realm. One then belongs to the realm of the GODS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I just hope that once you officially become "Lord Joseph", you will still see me as worthy enough, to be the recipient of your sublime verses.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Once one own the SR-009, one is no longer within the Troopers, or Jedi, realm. One then belongs to the realm of the GODS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 LMAO!!!
 I'll never move away from my Grados due to their excellent performance! Or this most excellent thread due to all the great group of guys over here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've not been involved in a better thread than any thread connected to Grado HP's! Since I am now "Lord Joseph" I  hand my leadership over to you…you are now "Lord stacker45" and I have stepped down.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> 6 pairs!...good for you. Now, Joseph, allow me to explain how it works for those who might not know. When you own 1 to 4 pairs of Grados, you are considered a "Trooper". then from 5 to 9 Grados makes you a "Jedi".


 
 1 - 4:  Trooper
 5 - 9    Jedi
 10-14: ?
 15-20  ??
 21-25  ???
  
 (I am almost afraid to ask!)


----------



## amigomatt

The appreciation thread for the RS2s is remarkably small isn't it? I've just won myself a quite used pair of RS2s on ebay for £150. They need recabling though, but I've already got a nice cable on my SR80s so will be transferring that over immediately. Am I going to like these cans, I wonder? I've always enjoyed the Grado sound and the SR60s were my first pair of serious headphones. A few years down the line and a big chunk of money later, I'm here with some great cans, including Hifiman HE400 + 560, Senn HD598 + 540, Sony MA900, Beyer DT990, NAD HP50 etc etc.

I've been planning on trading in my SR80s for a while now, to try a pair of Grados further up the ladder. My sights were set on the SR225s as they appear to be the most cost effective option. However, this deal just turned up and I won, so I'm hoping I'll be pleasantly surprised.

But, I have read that the RS2s don't really sit inside the bracket of that classic Grado house sound? Is that the case? That won't necessarily be an issue as I enjoy my more smooth and less bright and fast cans, such as the HD598s or NAD HP50s. I listen to such a wide range of music that all my cans have their time and place for my attention. But, I'm hoping they will be exciting and good for rock, in true Grado fashion. What should I expect? I'd be glad to read any little teasers and impressions before they arrive. Thanks in advance to anyone who can chime in..


----------



## ruthieandjohn

amigomatt said:


> The appreciation thread for the RS2s is remarkably small isn't it? I've just won myself a quite used pair of RS2s on ebay for £150. They need recabling though, but I've already got a nice cable on my SR80s so will be transferring that over immediately. Am I going to like these cans, I wonder? I've always enjoyed the Grado sound and the SR60s were my first pair of serious headphones. A few years down the line and a big chunk of money later, I'm here with some great cans, including Hifiman HE400 + 560, Senn HD598 + 540, Sony MA900, Beyer DT990, NAD HP50 etc etc.
> 
> I've been planning on trading in my SR80s for a while now, to try a pair of Grados further up the ladder. My sights were set on the SR225s as they appear to be the most cost effective option. However, this deal just turned up and I won, so I'm hoping I'll be pleasantly surprised.
> 
> But, I have read that the RS2s don't really sit inside the bracket of that classic Grado house sound? Is that the case? That won't necessarily be an issue as I enjoy my more smooth and less bright and fast cans, such as the HD598s or NAD HP50s. I listen to such a wide range of music that all my cans have their time and place for my attention. But, I'm hoping they will be exciting and good for rock, in true Grado fashion. What should I expect? I'd be glad to read any little teasers and impressions before they arrive. Thanks in advance to anyone who can chime in..




I think that two Grado headphones are undersung, the SR125 (original, i, and e versions) and the RS2 (original, i, and e). Perhaps this is because each is overshadowed by louder, more showy brethren and so the sit unassumingly near their more touted family members.

My 4 D Comparison of 13 Grados post in my signature gives top marks to the RS2. I have both the RS2i and the RS2e (and would LOVE to have a pair of the original RS2 with wood buttons) and I think both are some of Grados best headphones. Enjoy them... They are Special!


----------



## wormsdriver

wormsdriver said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > For those with many Grado's how's the storage? Cupboards, big table or random placement around home?
> ...




Here's a picture of my dining room cabinet that's full of weekend goodies:

Perfectly unassuming right? then when you open it, bam! 

...and it's starting to spill over to the other side 


I wont take a picture of my closet. since nobody really gets to see it, well, let's just say it's a bloody mess!

EDIT: top row, left to right. (In boxes)Ps1ke, Ps1k, Grado Ra-1 with some on ear Grados on top of it (not sure what?), poker cards and chips and a hard Rock cafe beer glass. 

middle shelf: Gs1ke, black star Sr325, Audioengine A+5 bamboo speakers.

bottom shelf: Mad Ear+ HD, HeadAmp Gs-1, with a bunch of cables and a surge protector on top of it, and last but not least a walmart plastic bag full of tubes!


----------



## XLR8

Worms, you have pink driver rs1? and Gh1?
  
 Can you please give me quick pros and cons of each and which would you choose if you had a choice?


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha, you would say that k&j, love that picture btw.
> ...


 
 same here, not a collector either. Ps1000 is my main pair also. The Gh-1 was my go to headphone, the workhorse if you will. I was taking it to work with me all the time. Right now it is being seriously challenged  for that spot by the pair of magnums I'm building (still tweeking them). All others are good investments, well almost, cause if I decide to sell either the ps1k or ps1ke, well, I will lose some money on those no doubt.
  
 My pink driver Rs1 was a great investment, but doesn't really matter because I knew as soon as I bought it, I would never sell them. To my surprise, they sounded even better than my previous Rs1 with buttons that I had so that was just a bonus!
  
 Oh, and thanks for the tip about when I'm feeling like a hoader to just think about our ol' pall k&j, it has helped tremendously, I feel a lot better now, and I'm ready to buy more cans!


----------



## wormsdriver

xlr8 said:


> Worms, you have pink driver rs1? and Gh1?
> 
> Can you please give me quick pros and cons of each and which would you choose if you had a choice?


 
 hands down, the Rs1.
  
 Even if it wasn't rare and readily available, I would still take it over the Gh-1. Now the Gh-1 ain't no chop liver as many know, but I prefer the Rs1. I think the Rs1 just has a nicer, more natural timber to many instruments. The midbass is punchy and very present, never overdone or falling short either.
  
 I honestly don't know why I have such a hard time putting the Rs1 into words, but I ALWAYS seem to have a good listening session with them. I always forget what the heck I'm doing and end up actually accomplishing what I set out to do, which is to listen to music and just enjoy it in a natural way. 
  
 I know I have compared them in the past side by side, I thought the Gh-1 would be technically better being it's been a while since the Rs1 came out, but the Rs1 is right there with it (technically). The presentation seems more organic to me on the Rs1 where it sounded a bit more disconnected at times with the gh-1. Excuse the poor analogy, but I see it like a football team. The Rs1 is like the 1972 Dolphins, they were not a team of superstars but together they managed to have the only perfect season in NFL history and be the Champions. I see the GH-1 at times like the Oakland Raiders that recruit (in the past, I know) superstars like Randy Moss (for example) and others and tried to win that way but without a team effort, well, they always sucked! ...sorry, if I got derailed there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. ha! you can probably scratch the last paragraph off! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 I'll get back to this one of these days and try to put it in better terms and actually do it while both these cans are in front of me!


----------



## wormsdriver

xlr8 said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > xlr8 said:
> ...


 
 Personally, I would take the Rs-1 pink drivers.
  
 Black star is more of a collector's item, not saying they don't sound good, but for a headphone you wanna actually use and enjoy and enjoy the comfort also, well, they ain't it!
  
 Grado Gh-1 is probably the winner here. Especially in the used market as they have popped up lately for $450+ to $550ish. They do work well with both L and G cushions. They are very comfortable. they are readily available and they do indeed sound very very good.
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > A labyrinth of Grado ecstasy
> ...


 
 agreed


----------



## rovopio

wormsdriver said:


> hands down, the Rs1.
> 
> Even if it wasn't rare and readily available, I would still take it over the Gh-1. Now the Gh-1 ain't no chop liver as many know, but I prefer the Rs1. I think the Rs1 just has a nicer, more natural timber to many instruments. The midbass is punchy and very present, never overdone or falling short either.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi worms... about the rs1 in general. Is there a big difference in sound between rs1 and rs1i that come after? In addition, how can somebody tell physically if the Grado being advertised is a rs1 and rs1i? (Say if a person selling them does not specifically state whether it's rs1 or rs1i, or worst-case scenario deliberately hiding the fact that it's rs1i and sell it as a rs1)?
  
 ---
 That said, To those of you that owns the ra-1, a question.. somebody offered me a grado ra-1 locally for $240. The recent purchase of Fidelio X2 completely drained my wallet though. I always wanted to own _wood _grado products ever since I knew about them. The rs series, the amp, and the storage box. I always intend to get a new ra-1 someday.
 To acquire them though, I'll be forced to sell my Magni 2 Uber. Now I'm quite hesitant about having to sell a _semi-powerful _amp like Magni 2 uber to acquire an _old _ra-1. I'm not sure how old, the seller just state that it's old...
  
 So my question is, given my LD i+ and Magni 2 Uber, _practically speaking_ _in the context of having to sell one of the 2 amps, _how much of a _must-buy _is the ra-1 amps synergy-wise to you guys Grados?
  
 I hope my question make sense... I don't think it flows naturally but that's as best as I can state them, sorry hehe


----------



## BRCMRGN

I really need to stop buying Grados. It all started with the SR325is. Then on to the SR80i (which I eventually gave to my son). Then the RS1i and Bushmills. Then the RS2e and GH-1. The latest is the GS1000e with Moon Audio Black Dragon balanced cabling, terminated in a 4-pin XLR.  My excuse on the GS1000e was that I needed it for the soon-to-arrive Cavalli Liquid Carbon amp, which is balanced, thus the XLR and balanced cabling.  And don't forget the GR10e (I really like this one).


----------



## wormsdriver

rovopio said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > hands down, the Rs1.
> ...


 
 There is a notable difference, but they both definitely sound like an Rs1. If I remember correctly, the rs1i actually was more transparent then the regular Rs1. @kayandjohn has both of these cans, so maybe he can chime in as I haven't own an rs1i in quite a while.
  
 As far as telling them apart. The older Rs1 has the "buttons" on the grills and have thinner, longer cables. There is also a version that has no buttons, well, it looks exactly like an Rs1i except it has the thinner cable like the old Rs1. These are also simply know as Rs1.
 Then the Rs1i, it has no buttons on the grill and the thicker cables.
  
 Occasionally, you might stumble across and old Rs1 with buttons that might also have thicker cables. What? well this usually means that they were service by grado somewhere along the way and they replaced the cable with a newer style thicker cable.
  
 For an interesting read, here's a nice little thread that might help clear up things a bit: http://www.head-fi.org/t/420092/classifying-versions-of-the-rs1-your-guide-work-in-progress/15
  
  
 As far as the Ra-1 amp, I don't listen to it much at all since I have two better amps that also synergize VERY well with Grados, but if I decide one day to sell it all, I could honestly say that I could live with it and my Rs1 as my only headphone rig and be happy! It is pure joy to listen to and just a beautiful combo to look at.
  
 I'd say, go for it man. If you know you want to have a wooden Grado with it's wooden Grado amp then nothing else will really do it for you. Rest assured that for the rs1 or rs2 that you're looking to get do indeed sound excellent with this amp (more so the Rs1, IMO). The key thing, in my opinion is getting the amp at a good price. Have some cash (under $200 USD) and always be on the prowl ready to pounce on a good deal. The good thing is, if you have to sell either of your amps, they are very easily available if you decide to buy it again. The Ra-1 amp could be a good investment at the right price, meaning if you buy it at a good price, you can always try it out, and then sell it without taking much if any of a hit financially.


----------



## wormsdriver

brcmrgn said:


> I really need to stop buying Grados. It all started with the SR325is. Then on to the SR80i (which I eventually gave to my son). Then the RS1i and Bushmills. Then the RS2e and GH-1. The latest is the GS1000e with Moon Audio Black Dragon balanced cabling, terminated in a 4-pin XLR.  My excuse on the GS1000e was that I needed it for the soon-to-arrive Cavalli Liquid Carbon amp, which is balanced, thus the XLR and balanced cabling.  And don't forget the GR10e (I really like this one).


 
 Stop buying Grados!? pfft! NONSENSE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 haha, nice cans brother. I would LOVE to hear the Gr10e, but unfortunately iems seem to f'up my ears.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rovopio said:


> Hi worms... about the rs1 in general. Is there a big difference in sound between rs1 and rs1i that come after? In addition, how can somebody tell physically if the Grado being advertised is a rs1 and rs1i? (Say if a person selling them does not specifically state whether it's rs1 or rs1i, or worst-case scenario deliberately hiding the fact that it's rs1i and sell it as a rs1)?
> 
> ---
> That said, To those of you that owns the ra-1, a question.. somebody offered me a grado ra-1 locally for $240. The recent purchase of Fidelio X2 completely drained my wallet though. I always wanted to own _wood _grado products ever since I knew about them. The rs series, the amp, and the storage box. I always intend to get a new ra-1 someday.
> ...


 
 As regards the RS1 vs. RS1i...
  
 If you look at the post in my signature "4D Plot And Comparison of 13 Grados" (or similar title), you will see where I compared the RS1 (with wooden buttons) to the RS1i (and several other Grados).  I liked the RS1 better than the RS1i (and I LOVE the RS1i!), finding it to have a bit more bass while still maintaining that wonderful Grado transparency.
  
 To tell whether you have an RS1 or RS1i is not necessarily easy.  If it has a wooden button in the middle of each grill, it IS an RS1 and not an RS1i.  However, there are also some RS1 that do NOT have the wood buttons, which are later ones as they started the transition to the RS1i.  I think in that case the RS1 may still have the relatively thinner cable, as they went to the thicker cable for the RS1i.  The best source of info is the thread *here* started by Mercuttio, that describes each of the versions of the RS1 and gives info on how you distinguish them.
  
 And as to amps... I think your choice depends on what non-Grado headphones you seek to drive as well.  I think that your Fidelio X2 is easy to drive with any of your amps, but if you have something like a Sennheiser HD800, I suspect that you would need the Magni 2 to drive it or other hard-to-drive cans (e.g., some Beyerdynamic or AKGs).
  
 But for Grados only, I think that since the LD i+ is one of the prime amps loved for driving Grados (as well as the MAD Ear HD and the Grado RA1), you need not keep the Magni Uber and instead trade it off for the RA1.  The RA1 does a beautiful job of driving Grados, despite (or perhaps because of) its circuit simplicity.  And the price you see is a good one, particularly if it is for the version of the RA1 that can also be driven by AC plug in power as well as batteries.
  
 Hope this helps!


----------



## rovopio

ruthieandjohn said:


> As regards the RS1 vs. RS1i...
> 
> If you look at the post in my signature "4D Plot And Comparison of 13 Grados" (or similar title), you will see where I compared the RS1 (with wooden buttons) to the RS1i (and several other Grados).  I liked the RS1 better than the RS1i (and I LOVE the RS1i!), finding it to have a bit more bass while still maintaining that wonderful Grado transparency.
> 
> ...


 
  
 It's the AC plug version. I think the adapter is a US adapter, so I not a step-up transformer? Or something. I never use a voltage transformer plug before so I don't know the name.
 The seller did mention something about the adapter chassis being cracked open on one side or something (which I'm guessing is why he sell it at the price).
  
 When I asked about the cracked adapter he gave me a roundabout answer and didn't provide photo. Let's say worst case scenario the adapter is shot, how easy is it to get a replacement adapter? I mean... can I just buy any adapter locally as long as it has the same specification with the _cracked one, _or do I need to order one from Grado directly?


----------



## SinJint

Hey all, I'm looking into getting the SR225e. I have a fiio E10k, do you think this will be good? I mainly listen to indie, noise rock, punk, rap you know stuff like The Shins, The Microphones, Milo ETC. Sorry if I made any mistakes I'm still a noob here. :3


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rovopio said:


> It's the AC plug version. I think the adapter is a US adapter, so I not a step-up transformer? Or something. I never use a voltage transformer plug before so I don't know the name.
> The seller did mention something about the adapter chassis being cracked open on one side or something (which I'm guessing is why he sell it at the price).
> 
> When I asked about the cracked adapter he gave me a roundabout answer and didn't provide photo. Let's say worst case scenario the adapter is shot, how easy is it to get a replacement adapter? I mean... can I just buy any adapter locally as long as it has the same specification with the _cracked one, _or do I need to order one from Grado directly?


 
 I'm afraid I don't know, as my RA1 is the battery-only version. I think that the AC version of the RA1 also works just on battery (might check the Gradolabs website, since they still sell both versions of the RA1).  That price is good even for battery only, and I would imagine that you could indeed get a commercial adapter.  However, at least thinking from the standpoint of the Joseph Grado HPA1 amp (the predecessor of the RA1), the connector for the adapter is really weird (i.e. hard to find) and the adapter has to put out both + and - 9 V.  Might be hard to find an adapter, but I bet you might tell Grado that you have the RA1 with a bad adapter and they'd sell you a new one for probably about $75 (the price difference between the two amps new from Grado).
  
 Yike... just checked the gradolabs.com site... they do not admit to the AC version being also capable of being driven by batteries.  While the Joseph Grado HPA1 can do both, I think you better check with seller or Grado to see if the AC version of the RA1 can.


----------



## BRCMRGN

Listening to GS1000e from Chord Mojo.  Excellent combo.


----------



## swspiers

Quick check in.  Listened to my 225i's the other night.  wow, they are bright compared to the 400i!!! Piercing at the same volume.  Dial the gain back, and perfect Grado goodness.
  
 For those I have argued about digital vs. vinyl: I bought a turntable.  Don't judge me...


----------



## ruthieandjohn

swspiers said:


> Quick check in.  Listened to my 225i's the other night.  wow, they are bright compared to the 400i!!! Piercing at the same volume.  Dial the gain back, and perfect Grado goodness.
> 
> For those I have argued about digital vs. vinyl: I bought a turntable.  Don't judge me...


 
 I love the notes on here when folks discover, or rediscover, a particular Grado model.  Often makes me want to try out my own version (yep, I have the SR225i!).  Thanks!


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> I'm afraid I don't know, as my RA1 is the battery-only version. I think that the AC version of the RA1 also works just on battery (might check the Gradolabs website, since they still sell both versions of the RA1).  That price is good even for battery only, and I would imagine that you could indeed get a commercial adapter.  However, at least thinking from the standpoint of the Joseph Grado HPA1 amp (the predecessor of the RA1), the connector for the adapter is really weird (i.e. hard to find) and the adapter has to put out both + and - 9 V.  Might be hard to find an adapter, but I bet you might tell Grado that you have the RA1 with a bad adapter and they'd sell you a new one for probably about $75 (the price difference between the two amps new from Grado).
> 
> Yike... just checked the gradolabs.com site... they do not admit to the AC version being also capable of being driven by batteries.  While the Joseph Grado HPA1 can do both, I think you better check with seller or Grado to see if the AC version of the RA1 can.


 
  
 Exactly, with the RA1 it's either/or, contrary to the HPA-1 and 2, that allows the user to switch between A/C, and battery power, wich basically makes it, two amps in one.
  
  


swspiers said:


> Quick check in.  Listened to my 225i's the other night.  wow, they are bright compared to the 400i!!! Piercing at the same volume.  Dial the gain back, and perfect Grado goodness.
> 
> For those I have argued about digital vs. vinyl: I bought a turntable.  Don't judge me...


 
  
 Judge you, I own 5 turntables, so you'll get no judging from me, that's for sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 What knid of turntable did you buy, new, or vintage?


----------



## Krutsch

swspiers said:


> Quick check in.  Listened to my 225i's the other night.  *wow, they are bright compared to the 400i!!!* Piercing at the same volume.  Dial the gain back, and perfect Grado goodness.
> 
> For those I have argued about digital vs. vinyl: I bought a turntable.  Don't judge me...


 
  
 Cool. I am seriously considering adding a 400i to my stable - how does it compare with your Grados, once you've adjusted the gain?


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> 1 - 4:  Trooper
> 5 - 9    Jedi
> 10-14: ?
> 15-20  ??
> ...


 
  
 To be honest, I can't give you an answer John, you see, once you get to 10+, you are above ''Jedi'' status.
  
  
 To find out what you staus is, you have to contact either, Darth ''John'' Vader, or Luke ''Jonathan'' Skywalker.
  
 With the number of Grados that you own, I wouldn't be surprised if they ranked you above Yoda.


----------



## whirlwind

krutsch said:


> swspiers said:
> 
> 
> > Quick check in.  Listened to my 225i's the other night.  *wow, they are bright compared to the 400i!!!* Piercing at the same volume.  Dial the gain back, and perfect Grado goodness.
> ...


 
 Have thought about this also....the treble just a tad brighter than HD650 ?


----------



## swspiers

krutsch said:


> Cool. I am seriously considering adding a 400i to my stable - how does it compare with your Grados, once you've adjusted the gain?


 
  


whirlwind said:


> Have thought about this also....the treble just a tad brighter than HD650 ?


 
  
 When I first got the 400i's, my initial impression was that they were very Grado-like. I think I was overreacting a bit, but the mid range is just so similar. But the treble is nothing like the Grado's I have owned. It is smooth, extended, and no hint of sibilance. But they also don't have a veil like affect. But then, I don't really think the 650s have a veil as much as it takes a while to get used to their signature.
  
 But I have to admit, they get about 80% of my listening time. Even over my beloved Alpha Primes. If they just had that  clarity and presence that makes Grado so awesome, they would really be an endgame headphone. Maybe that's what the $3000 models do. I don't know, I'm in school… I won't be finding that out anytime soon


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> *Quick check in*.  Listened to my 225i's the other night.  wow, they are bright compared to the 400i!!! Piercing at the same volume.  Dial the gain back, and perfect Grado goodness.
> 
> For those I have argued about digital vs. vinyl: I bought a turntable.  Don't judge me...


 
 you should check in a little more often, all work and no play ain't good for the soul


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> *If they just had that  clarity and presence that makes Grado so awesome, they would really be an endgame headphone. Maybe that's what the $3000 models do.* I don't know, I'm in school… I won't be finding that out anytime soon


 
 The HE1K is a really nice sounding HP, I've been listening to them for the past 4-5 nights, but doesn't have that clarity/presence like Grado* IMO*.


----------



## rovopio

stacker45 said:


> Exactly, with the RA1 it's either/or, contrary to the HPA-1 and 2, that allows the user to switch between A/C, and battery power, wich basically makes it, two amps in one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
How to use them as a battery version Stacker? Do I still have to charge them with the adapter first or it's powered via a USB like a.... fiio e10k for example?
 Not being able to read English, never mind...


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> you should check in a little more often, all work and no play ain't good for the soul


 
 Tell me about it, brother!
  
 But hey, only another year of this, and then...probably back to school!!!


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > 6 pairs!...good for you. Now, Joseph, allow me to explain how it works for those who might not know. When you own 1 to 4 pairs of Grados, you are considered a "Trooper". then from 5 to 9 Grados makes you a "Jedi".
> ...


 
*Here guys, let me help you! *
  
 1 - 4 Trooper
 5 - 9* Padawan*
 10 - 14 Jedi
 15 - 20 *Master Jedi*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*21 - 25 JAR JAR BINKS!*


----------



## whirlwind

^ Ha ha ha ^


----------



## Sherwood

ruthieandjohn said:


> Grado GH-1!
> 
> Why?  Grado Blackstar is famous because of its use in the HP1000 series, but those headphones are much flatter in frequency response than what the subsequent and current Grados offer and they do not have quite that bright Grado transparency (i.e. freedom from being veiled or muted that is so associated with Grados), so its value is historical more than sonic.  Grado pink driver?  Well, that would be my second choice, as it is regarded as the best version of the RS1, and it might come close to the GH-1 (I have never heard a Grado pink driver, though).
> 
> But the GH-1 has come out as perhaps the most "must have" of the Grado headphones.


 
  
 My rating would be exactly the opposite: Hp-2, Vintage RS-1, current GH-1.  I'd actually place the PS-1 above the RS-1, given my 'druthers, but I've yet to snag the pair I'm looking at.  The HP-1000 is the greatest headphone Grado ever made, bar none.  They are not only neutral for a Grado, they are one of the most neutral, resolving headphones ever made.  That makes them something special.


----------



## Audiomania2

Do you guys think buying HP1000 at this point is a good idea?
 Currently HP1000 price range is around $1500-$2000.
 These headphones are getting old and you cannot get new replacement drivers as I know.
 When I am paying $1500 for more then 20 years old headphones, I am also thinking as an investment.
 I want your opinion on this.


----------



## Sherwood

I'd definitely pay that money for a pair, but not as an investment.  Only buy them to enjoy them in the knowledge that they could fail and you'd be out.  If you expect to sell them for a profit you'd be unwise to ever use them, and in that case you should just put it in your 401(k).
  
 My pair actually has NOS drivers installed a few years ago, which helped me feel more comfortable in buying them, but I still sleep with one eye open knowing that, should they break, there's no fixing them.  I'm also looking for a spare set of blackstars!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I certainly love my HP1000s (the HP1 version, with the polarity switches and Pristine Lettering... No rub-offs!), as well as the HPA-1 amp of the same vintage designed to drive them.


----------



## Krutsch

swspiers said:


> When I first got the 400i's, my initial impression was that they were very Grado-like. I think I was overreacting a bit, but the mid range is just so similar. But t*he treble is nothing like the Grado's I have owned. It is smooth, extended, and no hint of sibilance*. But they also don't have a veil like affect. But then, *I don't really think the 650s have a veil* as much as it takes a while to get used to their signature.
> 
> But I have to admit, they get about 80% of my listening time. Even over my beloved Alpha Primes. I*f they just had that  clarity and presence that makes Grado so awesome*, they would really be an endgame headphone. Maybe that's what the $3000 models do. I don't know, I'm in school… I won't be finding that out anytime soon


 

 Thanks for sharing your opinion. The bold comment was the same impression I formed, listening to them at a meet. I was very impressed listening to them from my old portable rig (iPod Classic + FiiO E11K). But, yeah, the clarity isn't the same as Grado. What can you do...?
  
 There is no HD-650 veil, only bad amp pairings make it seem as such 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... bring it , haters!


----------



## Krutsch

Hauled out my first head-amp - NuForce Icon HDP + Linear PSU. Feeding it from my Bryston BDP-1 + Rega DAC, via the Tape Out on my NAD pre-amp.
  
 A really great pairing with my first set of cans: Grado RS2i. Been listening to this setup all morning and I am shaking my head at how good this sounds... after all of my spending on other amps, tubes and cans...


----------



## whirlwind

krutsch said:


> swspiers said:
> 
> 
> > When I first got the 400i's, my initial impression was that they were very Grado-like. I think I was overreacting a bit, but the mid range is just so similar. But t*he treble is nothing like the Grado's I have owned. It is smooth, extended, and no hint of sibilance*. But they also don't have a veil like affect. But then, *I don't really think the 650s have a veil* as much as it takes a while to get used to their signature.
> ...


 
 You won't get any argument from me.....I love the 650 and it scales really, really good with better amps. They need a much better amp than the Grado's need.
  
 Many call it veiled, just because the treble is not on the hotter side, so they see it as veiled...I do not see it that way at all and I got a nice improvement with mine with my new amp.....excellent mids too.
  
 It is not near as transparent as a Grado, but damn, it is so smooth and you can listen to hours on end without even the slightest bit of discomfort or fatigue.
  
 Not as good at low listening levels as a grado, but much better at higher listening levels.......OK....I said it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Krutsch, those are beautiful RS2 cans


----------



## Arty McGhee

whirlwind said:


> You won't get any argument from me.....I love the 650 and it scales really, really good with better amps. They need a much better amp than the Grado's need.
> 
> Many call it veiled, just because the treble is not on the hotter side, so they see it as veiled...I do not see it that way at all and I got a nice improvement with mine with my new amp.....excellent mids too.
> 
> ...


 
 i feel the same way about the 650


----------



## joseph69

@kayandjohn
 You must add (THESE) to your extensive Grado collection!


----------



## stacker45

audiomania2 said:


> Do you guys think buying HP1000 at this point is a good idea?
> Currently HP1000 price range is around $1500-$2000.
> These headphones are getting old and you cannot get new replacement drivers as I know.
> When I am paying $1500 for more then 20 years old headphones, I am also thinking as an investment.
> I want your opinion on this.


 
  
 In my opinion, $1500 will not buy a pair of HP1000. At least not a pair that's in reasonably good condition, especially now that Joseph is no longer with us.
  
 As John said, the lettering is very fragile, and is often what mostly differenciate, good, from mint condition.
  
 I would rate the prices, and conditions, as follows,
  
 $2000 to $2500 - Good condition, no major scratches on the metal, and no major issues on the leather, and cable. No less than 25% of the lettering missing.
  
 $2500 to $3000 - Very good, to mint condition, with VERY minor issues on all of the above. No less than 10% of the lettering missing.
  
 $3000+ Mint condition, no issues at all of any of the above. 100% of the lettering has to be intact.
  
 There are other variables that will affect the value, and bring a pair closer to the maximum value. Foe example, are they, HP1, HP2, HP3, do they have the J.G. Signature....cable, original box, airfoam, warranty papers, original bill of sales etc...
  
 My HP1000 are HP2, with the J.G Signature cable...they're in VERY close to mint condition, with only 4 of the letters, and 1 number, that have about 30% missing, but all are still readable. The only way to buy a pair of HP1000 for cheap, is if the seller doesn't know the market. 
  
 I have bought mine through an autorized Grado dealer, who were selling them as a favor to an elderly gentlemen, who happened to be a very good client of theirs. I paid $350. I don't have to tell you, that deals like that, don't come around very often.  
  
 I realise that to some owners, the HP1000 is percieved as the Holy Grail, but please keep in mind that his is simply one man's opinion...one very strongly medicated man's opinion.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Wow, Joseph, I just saw your HP1000 post. This seems like a good deal.


----------



## barid

My pair was $1450 or so a couple of years ago. The lettering is spotty but otherwise great shape. Considered selling them since i dont use the much. 

So i think you can def find a decent set in that range in youre patient and dont need them perfect.


----------



## stacker45

barid said:


> My pair was $1450 or so a couple of years ago. The lettering is spotty but otherwise great shape. Considered selling them since i dont use the much.
> 
> So i think you can def find a decent set in that range in youre patient and dont need them perfect.


 
  
 I hadn't noticed that the cable is twisted on one side.
  
 Also, there is something about their rod blocks. I just looked at mine and the screwes are facing forward. On this pair, they're facing from the ''inside'' out.
  
 I'm curious, to know wich way yours and Johns are facing.


----------



## barid

Crappy cell phone pics I just took of the left and right side of the HP2. I guess I remembered incorrectly, as most of the lettering is gone.  Screws forward on mine.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Wow, Joseph, I just saw your HP1000 post. This seems like a good deal.


 


stacker45 said:


> I hadn't noticed that the cable is twisted on one side.
> Also, there is something about their rod blocks. I just looked at mine and the screwes are facing forward. On this pair, they're facing from the ''inside'' out.


 
 The lettering looks like its in excellent condition and the black specs all over the cups are from the old cushions, and I also can't see were the cable is twisted being the picture is very dark where the cable come out of the cup. Very strange that the rod block adjuster screws are facing inward…very strange.


----------



## Audiomania2

Actually, today I had a chance to buy HP2(perfect letter conditon) at $1500.
But at the end I rejected it.
I just cannot justify myself to buy PS1($3000) and HP1000($1500-$3000) at their price.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> @kayandjohn
> 
> You must add [COLOR=FF0000](THESE)[/COLOR] to your extensive Grado collection! :veryevil:



Sure look nice, don't they? Even though aficionados regard this version, the HP2, as improved over my HP1 original version (and the ones sent in to Joseph Grado for upgrade of pads, metal, and cable as even more improved), I am fully delighted with mine as being the Original. It is in true mint condition and was priced in accordance with the earlier post estimating market prices.


----------



## joseph69

audiomania2 said:


> Actually, today I had a chance to buy HP2(perfect letter conditon) at $1500.
> But at the end I rejected it.
> I just cannot justify myself to buy PS1($3000) and HP1000($1500-$3000) at their price.


 
 Where is there a PS-1 for sale?
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> Sure look nice, don't they? Even though aficionados regard this version, the HP2, as improved over my HP1 original version (and the ones sent in to Joseph Grado for upgrade of pads, metal, and cable as even more improved), I am fully delighted with mine as being the Original. It is in true mint condition and was priced in accordance with the earlier post estimating market prices.


----------



## Audiomania2

joseph69 said:


> Where is there a PS-1 for sale?


 HP2 is from eBay and PS1 is from my friend.


----------



## joseph69

audiomania2 said:


> HP2 is from eBay and PS1 is from my friend.


 
 Thank you, I posted the HP2but I didn't see the PS1…because your friend has it.


----------



## joseph69

I received my KGSSHV (while I wait for the BHSE) this afternoon, so tonight will be the first time I'll hear the SR-009. Hope I'm going to love these after sufficient burn-in and getting use to their sound-signature compared to my Grado's. I also forgot to post my impression of the HE1K driven by my GS-1. In short they became very addicting HP's after using them for 30+hrs and are one of the best HP's ​I've ever had the experience to listen to…but I still wouldn't pay $3K for them, but they are very, very sweet sounding and have a way of drawing you into the music very much and the more listened to them the more I liked them. To be honest, if these were 
 $1.2-1.5K I could see myself owning a pair. 
  
 BTW, I'm scared schiit to listen to the 009, even though I could take a quick listen right now, I'm afraid (don't know why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) so I'll wait until tonight.


----------



## jaywillin

44 years ago today, we lost duane  , my absolute favorite guitar player
 http://liveforlivemusic.com/news/in-memory-of-duane-allman-anniversary-of-his-untimely-death/


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> BTW, I'm scared schiit to listen to the 009, even though I could take a quick listen right now, I'm afraid (don't know why
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Be brave, Joseph.  We are all here for you.  Any one of us would trade one of our Grados for your Stax SR-009 to help get that scarey old headphone away from you!


----------



## Sherwood

Oddball question.  Anyone have any idea which font the HP1000 uses on the cups?
  
 Edit: It appears to be a standard, non-bold Helvetica.  Maybe Helvetica Neue?  I'm not a typographer.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> I received my KGSSHV (while I wait for the BHSE) this afternoon, so tonight will be the first time I'll hear the SR-009. Hope I'm going to love these after sufficient burn-in and getting use to their sound-signature compared to my Grado's. I also forgot to post my impression of the HE1K driven by my GS-1. In short they became very addicting HP's after using them for 30+hrs and are one of the best HP's ​I've ever had the experience to listen to…but I still wouldn't pay $3K for them, but they are very, very sweet sounding and have a way of drawing you into the music very much and the more listened to them the more I liked them. To be honest, if these were
> $1.2-1.5K I could see myself owning a pair.
> 
> BTW, I'm scared schiit to listen to the 009, even though I could take a quick listen right now, I'm afraid (don't know why
> ...


----------



## joseph69

Quote:
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> Be brave, Joseph.  We are all here for you.  Any one of us would trade one of our Grados for your Stax SR-009 to help get that scarey old headphone away from you!


 


whirlwind said:


>


 
LMAO!
 Thanks for the support!
 Just started listening and I'm very surprised (in a good way) at their sound-signature, I had no idea what to expect being I take most impressions with a grain of salt because everyone hears differently and has their own preferences, and many of the HP's I thought would sound as described by others, were not for me…but right out of the box! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



After I spend enough time (which sounds like it shouldn't take long, I'll give my impressions.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> The lettering looks like its in excellent condition and the black specs all over the cups are from the old cushions, and I also can't see were the cable is twisted being the picture is very dark where the cable come out of the cup. Very strange that the rod block adjuster screws are facing inward…very strange.


 
  
 Very strange indeed. I realise that for some people, this might not be a big deal, but now that Joseph is no longer with us to service them, I would definately ask for more detailed pictrues, before pulling the trigger.
  
 Oh!, and, I'd also inquire about those rod blocks, and scews. 
  
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> Sure look nice, don't they? Even though aficionados regard this version, the HP2, as improved over my HP1 original version (and the ones sent in to Joseph Grado for upgrade of pads, metal, and cable as even more improved), I am fully delighted with mine as being the Original. It is in true mint condition and was priced in accordance with the earlier post estimating market prices.


 
  
 I don't see the HP2, as an improved version of the HP1. To my knowledge, aside from the polarity switch, they're the same headphones. In fact, from what I've seen, the HP1 are THE most de$irable of the three.
  
 However, regarding the HP1000's , dedicated amp, the HPA-2, had different capacitors than the HPA-1, and was meant to be an improvement. As some of you know though, I think that when you get to a certain level, we should replace the word better, with different, wich means that many people might end up preferring the previous model. Case in point, Grado's own RS1e.
  
 Oh!, and John, I'm confused, in your last phrase, were you referring to my evaluations of the HP1000.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Be brave, Joseph.  We are all here for you.  Any one of us would trade one of our Grados for your Stax SR-009 to help get that scarey old headphone away from you!


 
  
 ''Any of us would trade one of our Grados for your Stax-009''.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 How about, ''ALL of our Grados!'', because if only one will do, I'd gladly send Joseph my SR80i, for his 009!


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> ''Any of us would trade one of our Grados for your Stax-009''.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Its a deal…I'll take them!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Very strange indeed. I realise that for some people, this might not be a big deal, but now that Joseph is no longer with us to service them, I would definately ask for more detailed pictrues, before pulling the trigger.
> 
> Oh!, and John, I'm confused, in your last phrase, were you referring to my evaluations of the HP1000.



Yes. Good job of enumerating conditions of HP-1s and associated fair market value.


----------



## Sherwood

stacker45 said:


> Very strange indeed. I realise that for some people, this might not be a big deal, but now that Joseph is no longer with us to service them, I would definately ask for more detailed pictrues, before pulling the trigger.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see the HP2, as an improved version of the HP1. To my knowledge, aside from the polarity switch, they're the same headphones. In fact, from what I've seen, the HP1 are THE most de$irable of the three.


 
  
  
 The HP2 are often considered to be the "best" of the three because they have the same driver matching as the HP1 but without the polarity switch.  That switch, in addition to being in the signal path, is a possible point of failure.  It also adds more wiring to the cup, which changes the sound somewhat.  When you sent these to Joe for repair, unless you specifically stated otherwise he would disconnect the polarity switches.
  
 The polarity switch is unique, beautiful, and clearly identifies the headphone.  It's value is historic, largely, especially because it's trivial to change phase in software now.  For archival or collection purposes, the consensus seems to be that the HP1 is tops.  Some seem to prefer the HP2, at least in theory, for reliability and sound quality.
  
 The HP3 is theoretically not matched as well, though they are desirable because of their rarity.  Also, since there are no distinguishing marks between an HP2 and an HP3, a number of the latter may have been sold on the used market as the former, for more resale value.  You can't trust that it's an HP3 unless you have the original paperwork.


----------



## wormsdriver

sherwood said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > Very strange indeed. I realise that for some people, this might not be a big deal, but now that Joseph is no longer with us to service them, I would definately ask for more detailed pictrues, before pulling the trigger.
> ...


 
 great post, good info on here for those of us not very familiar with the three versions...


----------



## wormsdriver

@Sherwood could you shed some light on the Sr100, Sr200, Sr300 and Sr 325 with black star drivers?


----------



## Sherwood

wormsdriver said:


> @Sherwood could you shed some light on the Sr100, Sr200, Sr300 and Sr 325 with black star drivers?


 
  
 Sure!  These are pretty uncommon, but there's some info out there.
  
 All the SR '00 series (100, 200, 300) are from a small period of time when John was the head of Grado, but Joe was still at the office working and putting out products.  The transition between the two was not seamless, and to the end of Joe's life there was some tension between John and Joe.
  
 According to marketing material, Joe designed the HP1000s to be studio monitoring headphones, and that's what he considered them to be to the end of his life.  The only testimonials he printed were from mastering engineers, and his own notes all speak of them being used for live recordings or to test products.  They were always a listening tool, not a consumer product.  The SR100, 200, and 300 were consumer products, designed to appeal to home users.  They had a slightly different sound (due to cup design and material) and were sold at a lower price.  All three shared the same cup material and build construction, but the driver matching was better on the higher-numbered models.  At this time (1990-1991) all Grado headphones used the blackstar driver.  In theory, these drivers were tested in-house and carefully matched, with the very best placed in HP1s and HP2s, and the rest placed in HP3, SR300, SR200, then finally SR100.  In practice, who knows?!  I doubt that Grado Labs, a family business operated out of a house in Brooklyn undergoing a semi-hostile management change from Joe to John, made driver matching their highest priority.  I imagine there are plenty of first-rate drivers in SR100 headphones, especially since the HP1000s were limited as to how many were produced.
  
 The SR100, 200, and 300 all have a "Red Letter" and a "White Letter" variant.  The red is considered to be earlier, and they all contain the blackstar driver designed and ordered by Joe.  The white ones seem to be produced under John, and have a mix of black and white drivers.
  
 The white version is where things get murky.  There's less hard evidence here, and not enough models out in the wild to be 100% sure, but here's my understanding.  As the company transitioned from Joe's control to John's control, Joe's product lines were scuppered slowly.  This did not happen all at once, however, and there was backstock of drivers laying around the shop for some time.  Eventually, the SR100, SR200, and SR300 were supplanted by the SR 125, 225, and 325 which would share a single, white driver.  In the meantime, some had blackstar drivers, and some had "pink" drivers, the same as the earliest RS1 models.  That seemed to happen around 1995, finally.  In the 4 years between 1991 and 1995, headphones of all variants got produced.
  
 This mishmash of poorly documented but excellent headphones is, to me, the primary charm of Grados.  Between 1989 and 1994, that place was making ridiculous magic.


----------



## wormsdriver

Again, thanks @Sherwood! I'm glad I asked, I appreciate it.
  
 One last thing, what's your take on the black star Sr325?
  
 As far as I remember reading, and trying to put things together by reading post like yours above, obviously, the Sr325 was produced after the Sr100, 200, and 300. They would've had John's drivers, but apparently at one point they ran out of drivers and went back to the Black Star ones?
  
 Gotta love Grado!


----------



## Sherwood

The 325 is a unique headphone, even among the Grado line. Remember, for a good while it was second only to the RS1 in John Grado's lineup. 

The SR325 was also discontinued much earlier than the other models (SR60, 80, 125, etc.). It was replaced by the SR325i, years before any other models would have an "i". 

Furthermore, it's the only model I'm aware of to have been made with three different drivers, at least two different cup colors, and different cup materials. It seems like they had a hard time nailing down what they wanted that headphone to be.

I am hampered in that I have never had the pleasure of hearing a pair. I've heard the SR100s, All modern 325s, and the pink driver black aluminum 325s, but never the blackstars. 

If the difference between pink driver 325s and pink driver RS1s is anything to go by, they are a wholly different headphone to the HP1000. They do share a driver and cup material, though, so I hope to one day find a pair for sale and snag them. It would be good to know for myself.


----------



## Phonelaf




----------



## wormsdriver

sherwood said:


> The 325 is a unique headphone, even among the Grado line. Remember, for a good while it was second only to the RS1 in John Grado's lineup.
> 
> The SR325 was also discontinued much earlier than the other models (SR60, 80, 125, etc.). It was replaced by the SR325i, years before any other models would have an "i".
> 
> ...



I have a pink driver Rs1 and very recently snagged an sr325 with black star drivers. They sound nothing alike and though I've never heard any version of the Hp1000, from what I've read about them, these sr325 seem to fit way more in line to the HP1 sound signature.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

sherwood said:


> The 325 is a unique headphone, even among the Grado line. Remember, for a good while it was second only to the RS1 in John Grado's lineup.
> 
> The SR325 was also discontinued much earlier than the other models (SR60, 80, 125, etc.). It was replaced by the SR325i, years before any other models would have an "i".
> 
> Furthermore, it's the only model I'm aware of to have been made with three different drivers, at least two different cup colors, and different cup materials. It seems like they had a hard time nailing down what they wanted that headphone to be.



The full model version lineup of the Grado SR325, photograoh d together for the first time in captivity..


 SR325, SR325i, SR325is, and SR325e.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> The full model version lineup of the Grado SR325, photograoh d together for the first time in captivity...SR325, SR325i, SR325is, and SR325e.


 
 John, what about the "black " aluminum 325?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Gee didn't know about them. Gotta look....


----------



## fleasbaby

ruthieandjohn said:


> Gee didn't know about them. Gotta look....


 

 I saw a pair on the classifieds recently...with Backstair drivers no less...@wormsdriver are those the ones you snagged (you lucky devil you...)?


----------



## joeq70

phonelaf said:


>


 

 This is the pad configuration I use for my Magnums! ​


----------



## GreenBow

ruthieandjohn said:


> Gee didn't know about them. Gotta look....


 

 Hahah! I remember a post a while back saying this last purchase is my last ever Grado purchase ever. (Hang on what about those new shiney PS1000e?)


----------



## sling5s

I just tried Reverse G-Cush on my GH-1 and it sounds great. Try it, on your Grado, you may prefer it to all the pads.


----------



## joseph69

sling5s said:


> I just tried Reverse G-Cush on my GH-1 and it sounds great. Try it, on your Grado, you may prefer it to all the pads.


 
 What differences do you hear compared to the right way?


----------



## sling5s

It's like the L-Cush but with everything little more closer to the ears...so the mids get warmer and fuller but it does not kill the treble like the Flats.
 Just a slight variation of the L-Cush sound. I have small ears so the my ears still get close to the driver. With those with larger ears, it might sound different. 
  


joseph69 said:


> What differences do you hear compared to the right way?


----------



## joseph69

sling5s said:


> It's like the L-Cush but with everything little more closer to the ears...so the mids get warmer and fuller but it does not kill the treble like the Flats.
> Just a slight variation of the L-Cush sound. I have small ears so the my ears still get close to the driver. With those with larger ears, it might sound different.


 
 Thanks!


----------



## youngbell

ruthieandjohn said:


> The full model version lineup of the Grado SR325, photograoh d together for the first time in captivity..
> 
> 
> SR325, SR325i, SR325is, and SR325e.


 
 I like the golden sr325i ! These are my first 'serious' headphone.lol
 They are really unique. Some might say they are piercing. But with right set-up, they are fast and full of PRAT(I like them for Rock and metal). They also have more direct sound comparing to RS1.
 The downside is they sound a bit thin comparing to the RS1.


----------



## lovetroniq

As much as i love the sound of Grado,i have to complain about L-cush,my ears always hurt after 1 hour or hour and a half. I just wish their pads were more comfortable.5 years of suffering with 325i and now ps500e same story, common $600 for not being able to wear it for more than an hour? Grado,do something,please


----------



## wormsdriver

fleasbaby said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Gee didn't know about them. Gotta look....
> ...


 
 probably!


----------



## joseph69

lovetroniq said:


> As much as i love the sound of Grado,i have to complain about L-cush,my ears always hurt after 1 hour or hour and a half. I just wish their pads were more comfortable.5 years of suffering with 325i and now ps500e same story, common $600 for not being able to wear it for more than an hour? Grado,do something,please


 
 Buy a GH-1 and put (G) cushions on them if the (L) cushions are uncomfortable…they work excellent together!


----------



## lovetroniq

joseph69 said:


> Buy a GH-1 and put (G) cushions on them if the (L) cushions are uncomfortable…they work excellent together!


 

 Ok,thank you, i will consider this option.The question is if GH-1 are as good sounding as ps500e? Does anyone own both?


----------



## joseph69

lovetroniq said:


> Ok,thank you, i will consider this option.The question is if GH-1 are as good sounding as ps500e? Does anyone own both?


 
 I've never heard the PS500/e so I couldn't say, but maybe @kayandjohn can chime in and answer your question…he has PLENTY of Grados to compare!


----------



## joseph69

I've decided to sell my PS1K 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 if anyone is interested PM me I will offer it at a very good price!
 Otherwise I'm I'll place them on the F/S forum/eBay and see what I can get for them. As you know they are of course in *excellent condition*!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I've decided to sell my PS1K
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 my guess is, you've decided you like something enough to take it's place at the top ??


----------



## whirlwind

Nice of you to offer them up to somebody in this thread, Joseph.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> my guess is, you've decided you like something enough to take it's place at the top ??


 


whirlwind said:


> Nice of you to offer them up to somebody in this thread, Joseph.


 
 You guessed it.
 And it only took about 12hrs of listening to the 009/KGSShv combo. I'll post impressions in due time, but for now all I can say is I had such a musical experience last night with them, that it was/is hard for me to believe… and even today just thinking about last night!
  
 I would definitely like to pass my PS1K on to someone on this thread…I got them NOS for a steal, so I'm going to sell them for a steal…otherwise I'm going to auction them off on eBay.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> …I got them NOS for a steal, so I'm going to sell them for a steal…otherwise I'm going to auction them off on eBay.


 
 Please remember to leave your door unlocked at night and your PS1000s prominently placed so someone here can indeed steal them.  Oh, and PM me your street address!!!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> I've never heard the PS500/e so I couldn't say, but maybe @kayandjohn can chime in and answer your question…he has PLENTY of Grados to compare!


 
 Very quick unscientific listen to my PS500 (don't have the PS500e....yet) vs. the GH-1 (not yet fully broken in... I got mine rather recently)  All comparisons are with the stock L bowls and fed by the Joseph Grado HPA1 amp, and roughly matching the level of the two headphones (GH-1 put out 3 dB more volume than the PS500 at the same input level - PS500e would be more efficient and match the GH-1 level). I was using the first 5 sec of one of my test pieces, "You're Going to Miss Me When I'm Gone" by Band of Heathens on the album_ One Foot In the Ether_:
  

PS500 has both better bass (plucked electric bass) and more sizzly clearer transparent trebles  (cymbals);
GH-1 has larger soundstage, moving the instruments just a bit further away and more around you (larger angle subtended)
Differences are very small... both are great headphones and if I was doing blind listening and level was matched, I am not sure that I could accurately distinguish them.
  
Hope this helps.  I haven't yet done my more formal 10-point listening tests, as my GH-1 are still new (and I haven't had much time).


----------



## Harry Manback

I have a set of PS500e that are broken in, and a broken in GH-1. They are very similar. PS500e bass slightly more present. GH-1 treble slightly more detailed. GH-1 is 5x more comfortable due to weight. Add G-Cush to GH-1 and they improve about 20%.


----------



## Oracle

ruthieandjohn said:


> Very quick unscientific listen to my PS500 (don't have the PS500e....yet) vs. the GH-1 (not yet fully broken in... I got mine rather recently)  All comparisons are with the stock L bowls and fed by the Joseph Grado HPA1 amp, and roughly matching the level of the two headphones (GH-1 put out 3 dB more volume than the PS500 at the same input level - PS500e would be more efficient and match the GH-1 level). I was using the first 5 sec of one of my test pieces, "You're Going to Miss Me When I'm Gone" by Band of Heathens on the album_ One Foot In the Ether_:
> 
> 
> PS500 has both better bass (plucked electric bass) and more sizzly clearer transparent trebles  (cymbals);
> ...


 

 I've been very curious about the GH1 in comparison to the original PS500 that I own, thanks for your input on these.


----------



## equedadoii

to add my own story here:
  
 i'll be a first-time grado modee in the coming weeks. 
 i had my heart set on a new 325e for a long time,
 but just having stumbled upon the magnum thread (been all over that thread recently), and seeing that new drivers v6 had just come out, i read into things a bit more -- 
 modding typically scares the hell out of me.
 and in the course of two days, i've altered my course completely.
  
 bought:
 |used sr60s from ebay ($50)
 |l pad & senn pad - sunflower mod recommended ($38)
 |v6 magnum driver ($120)
  
 will buy:
 |cups (anywhere from $50 to $150)
  
 it's just a matter of either waiting for magnum to put out their own 3d model cups which i could then have printed
 or f'ing off patience and just splurging on some cups. as someone entirely new to the modding community,
 looking through all of these gorgeously crafted pieces is one of the great rewards in all of this.
 then, as these pieces come to me, hopefully i'll find a vendor for putting it all together.
 when it is all said and done, i'll be curious to hear how these ($250 - $350) compare to what else is out there.. sr325s, senns, hifiman, akg, etc.
  
 i'll be pairing these with an x1s. caught a sale and bought them for $225.
 likewise, i had my heart set on an aune t1 mk2 for the longest time, but i stumbled upon r1s reviews, and as slightly post-entry level dac/amps go, they look fantastic.
  
 oh yeah, this has been my setup for the past 5-6 years: 
ath ad-700
hotusb1
  
 and breathe.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Very quick unscientific listen to my PS500 (don't have the PS500e....yet) vs. the GH-1 (not yet fully broken in... I got mine rather recently)  All comparisons are with the stock L bowls and fed by the Joseph Grado HPA1 amp, and roughly matching the level of the two headphones (GH-1 put out 3 dB more volume than the PS500 at the same input level - PS500e would be more efficient and match the GH-1 level). I was using the first 5 sec of one of my test pieces, "You're Going to Miss Me When I'm Gone" by Band of Heathens on the album_ One Foot In the Ether_:
> 
> 
> PS500 has both better bass (plucked electric bass) and more sizzly clearer transparent trebles  (cymbals);
> ...


 
  
 Considering how many people prefer the G-cush with the GH-1, I'm surprised that you didn't give them a try.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


joseph69 said:


> I've decided to sell my PS1K
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow, this is some news! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I'm happy for you Buddy. Those 009 have to be very impressive, for you to be selling your PS1k so soon.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Please remember to leave your door unlocked at night and your PS1000s prominently placed so someone here can indeed steal them.  Oh, and PM me your street address!!!


 
 PM sent! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


stacker45 said:


> Considering how many people prefer the G-cush with the GH-1, I'm surprised that you didn't give them a try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I actually knew I preferred the 009 with initial impressions, but then after a total of just 12hrs listening time, there was no question for me. And you all know how much I love my the PS1K. As a matter of fact, I just put it out there on this thread, and if nobody interested in them I'll keep them and still enjoy them immensely!!! Remember, I just wanted something different other than Grado…this doesn't mean I don't love the sound of Grado's…I was just trying to downsize being I don't need all of these HP's.


----------



## lovetroniq

I do need my bass,therefore i will keep PS500e,unfortunately G-cush spoils the sound of ps500e,so my only solution is to change headphones when my ears start to hurt after an hour,thank G-d i have plenty of options.I still want to point out that since Grado have headphones that are over $500 and even over $1500,maybe it's time for them to use pleather or velour?


----------



## GreenBow

lovetroniq said:


> I do need my bass,therefore i will keep PS500e,unfortunately G-cush spoils the sound of ps500e,so my only solution is to change headphones when my ears start to hurt after an hour,thank G-d i have plenty of options.I still want to point out that since Grado have headphones that are over $500 and even over $1500,maybe it's time for them to use pleather or velour?


 

 Ahhhw, what do you mean g-cush spoils 500e? Some like it.


----------



## wormsdriver

Good Sunday morning all!


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> Good Sunday morning all!


 
 hard to have a bad morning with that line up !


----------



## whirlwind

Yeah, you mean "great' sunday morning......lol


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Good Sunday morning all!
> ...


 
 Bah! the kiddos are awake, man that was short lived!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

"Grado - continually surprising with improvement up the line"
  
 That's sort of what I am constantly finding with Grados. I recently (a week ago) received and started using a new pair of Grado SR125e headphones.  I listened and listened, often choosing them in place of a pair of Ultrasone Edition 8 Ruthenium closed headphones listing at ten times the price that I got at the same time.
  
 I keep marveling at how good everything sounds with the SR125e.  I keep thinking "Nothing could sound any better."  I recall having the same thoughts when I listen even to my Grado SR60i!  As long as I stick with a particular Grado, I cannot imagine any other Grado sounding better.
  
 But then today, after using the SR125e almost exclusively for a week (trying to get some burn-in hours on it as well), I switched to my SR325e.
  
 WOW!  The treble became much clearer, with a veil that I didn't even know was there lifted and more detail in the treble sound.  Also, there was some bass, not strong but more than on the SR125e and very clear.
  
 So yet again, once I convince myself that whatever Grados I am listening to cannot be improved upon, I try a higher-model Grado and ecstatically find that there is more.
  
 A while ago, I built a comparison of 13 Grado headphone models (link in my signature). Since then, I have acquired the Bushmills X, the GH-1, the HF-1, the SR325, SR325i, SR325is, and the SR125e mentioned above.  After a bit more burn-in, I hope to update it to include these at their proper points.  These comparisons take a LOT of time, so they will have towait till I can get around to it.
  

  
  
 I suspect it might be better to post it in a thread devoted to comparing various Grado models, similar to what @Giogio has done in his thread "Huge Comparison of [Almost] All The Best BT Headphones" or similar title.  There (and in mine), the rule would be to concentrate on comparing two or more Grado models. 
  
 What do you think.... is a thread devoted to comparison of models of Grado able to stand on its own?  Or is that better in this thread?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## lovetroniq

greenbow said:


> Ahhhw, what do you mean g-cush spoils 500e? Some like it.


 
 I usually do a lot of opinions research and i remember that the final verdict was against G-cush on PS500e,more comfortable-yes but messes up the sound quality,although i can not attest that personally.


----------



## lovetroniq




----------



## lovetroniq

harry manback said:


> I have a set of PS500e that are broken in, and a broken in GH-1. They are very similar. PS500e bass slightly more present. GH-1 treble slightly more detailed. GH-1 is 5x more comfortable due to weight. Add G-Cush to GH-1 and they improve about 20%.


 

 Why do you keep both if they are so similar,change one of them for something that is more drastically different.If you going to get rid one of them,which one are you going to keep,out of curiosity?


----------



## emester

Had my SR80e's for about a year at the time of this post. It took a while for the cans to completely win me over, but after about a month or so I absolutely fell in love with the things. Despite the comfort and durability issues (I baby the living heck out of these things as a result), the sound is beyond exquisite. However, at this point I am looking to mod my pair in the near future. Problem is, I have no clue how to do that sort of thing. Essentially what I am looking for is a service that is able to mod my SR80e's. If that isn't a thing that is provided or existing, I would be will to try easy to do mods that would make my grado experience even better. 
  
 But even if I do decide not follow pull through with the mods, I will still enjoy my pair greatly for years to come.


----------



## Harry Manback

lovetroniq said:


> Why do you keep both if they are so similar,change one of them for something that is more drastically different.If you going to get rid one of them,which one are you going to keep,out of curiosity?


 
  
 I plan on selling the PS500e.  I have recently gotten an RS1i and I like it better than either the PS500e or the GH-1, so I may sell the GH-1 as well.  I'd like to end up with 1 set, that being a PS1000 or GS1000i.


----------



## GreenBow

@kayandjohn yeah I think if you do a project you should dedicate it with a separate thread. If you add the link for it here and in your signature, we will follow it; I will.
  
 A while ago I was asking which way to upgrade above the 225e. I was scouring threads and had links saved to different pages, for the pages with info I was interested in. Anyway in the end I made my own thread and was glad I did. Other people read it and contribute. http://www.head-fi.org/t/756013/grado-sr225e-owner-sr325e-vs-ps500e-vs-rs2e-which-way-to-upgrade/105#post_11955285
  
 I imagine people will be looking for the specific information you're going to show. I guess they will be happy it's all in one thread.


----------



## lovetroniq

harry manback said:


> I plan on selling the PS500e.  I have recently gotten an RS1i and I like it better than either the PS500e or the GH-1, so I may sell the GH-1 as well.  I'd like to end up with 1 set, that being a PS1000 or GS1000i.


 

 I guess we all have different amps,dacs and ears.I spent an hour comparing other brands to RS1e, GS1000e and PS1000 with Antelope silver Dac at B&H store and ended up choosing AKG 812 pro and Grado PS500e.Audeze were too heavy and didn't sound better than AKG to me,also my friend has PS1000 and i came over with 02+odac combo and my PS500e to finally listen to PS1000 and decide if i need them.After listening to jazz,electronic music and some blues and rock i came to conclusion that i'm happy with what i have and ps1000 would not add anything to my headphone collection.Why? Because if we speak only about Grado,then PS500e was a great upgrade for me from 325i but PS1000 sounded more different from the Grado house sound and for that i have other brands that i liked better.


----------



## Giogio

ruthieandjohn said:


> I suspect it might be better to post it in a thread devoted to comparing various Grado models, similar to what @Giogio has done in his thread "Huge Comparison of [Almost] All The Best BT Headphones" or similar title.  There (and in mine), the rule would be to concentrate on comparing two or more Grado models.
> 
> What do you think.... is a thread devoted to comparison of models of Grado able to stand on its own?  Or is that better in this thread?


 
 A man of your talent, knowledge sense of humour, and age (ehm...) should definitely open a new thread.
 You know how I think. Headphones must be compared. We read black on white, not black on black. The differences between objects are what make us able to understand the individualities of each object.
 And you are very good at describing them. It will be very helpful for everybody wanting to buy or already owning Grado's.


----------



## joseph69

Well, didn't know if you were a woman, so I took a look at you nude photo's (hoping you were)…you got me, thats a good one!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Well, didn't know if you were a woman, so I took a look at you nude photo's (hoping you were)…you got me, thats a good one!


 
 Those of you who can't quite figure out what @joseph69 is talking about, one of the links in @Giogio signature line is the single most accessed link on all of head-fi.org.  It is the link that caused head-fi to have to upgrade to amazon-sized servers to handle the traffic that it drew, which of course concomitantly sped up the site for all of us. It is the link labeled "picture of me naked." 
  
 I had to think about it, and I follow both joseph69 and giogio religiously, so a less active follower may have difficulty figuring out the reference.


----------



## joseph69

Thanks!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

lovetroniq said:


> I usually do a lot of opinions research and i remember that the final verdict was against G-cush on PS500e,more comfortable-yes but messes up the sound quality,although i can not attest that personally.


 
 I can understand why someone would describe the sound of PS500/e with G cushs as "messed up". On certain kind of amps, or in my case, on certain tubes, the trebs sound miserably broken, very similar to what you get when converting a 128kps mp3 to 320kps. The mids sound as if the singer has nose problems and the bass don't retain much control.. 
  
 IMHO Earzonk G cushs are better than original Grado cushs for the PS500. I had EZ Gs on my PS500 until I (had to) let them go. Anyway, with bass-oriented tubes and clear-sounding DAC, I think I got the best out of my old PS500. Better than the original at about 30%, perhaps. I have never been able to quantify my audio measures precisely.


----------



## EekOZ

Sorry if this questions a bit of a 'dead horse', but I thought where better to ask than a fan club! 
  
 I've read a lot about Grado, and they sure have grabbed my attention, but finding somewhere in my area where I can demo them, now that's a different story altogether. This is where I hope you guys can help.  
  
 From all the reviews and comments I've read it's pretty clear that the SR80e's a steal at $99, but I've also read some positive reviews on the SR325e, and I'm just wondering, how do they stack up against the SR80e from a price / value for money perspective? Is there a massive improvement in sound, and is it worth the upgrade and 'skipping' over the 80?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

eekoz said:


> Sorry if this questions a bit of a 'dead horse', but I thought where better to ask than a fan club!
> 
> I've read a lot about Grado, and they sure have grabbed my attention, but finding somewhere in my area where I can demo them, now that's a different story altogether. This is where I hope you guys can help.
> 
> From all the reviews and comments I've read it's pretty clear that the SR80e's a steal at $99, but I've also read some positive reviews on the SR325e, and I'm just wondering, how do they stack up against the SR80e from a price / value for money perspective? Is there a massive improvement in sound, and is it worth the upgrade and 'skipping' over the 80?



You might take a look at the thread in my signature line, "4D comparison of 13 Grados" or the like in title, where I compared and ranked 13 Grado models that I had at the time, including the SR80 (not -e, though, as I don't have it) and the SR325e. The SR 325e comes out ahead of the SR80, as you would expect, and it is #8 in the rank order, with the SR80 at #11. 

The SR80, I think, still has a day or two at about $85 on the massdrop.com site. There is a clear improvement of the SR325e over the SR80, mainly as improved transparency and treble detail with perhaps a bit more bass and a larger soundstage (perhaps because the 325 uses the L bowls that move the headphone driver farther from the ear than the flat pads of the 80).


----------



## stacker45

eekoz said:


> Sorry if this questions a bit of a 'dead horse', but I thought where better to ask than a fan club!
> 
> I've read a lot about Grado, and they sure have grabbed my attention, but finding somewhere in my area where I can demo them, now that's a different story altogether. This is where I hope you guys can help.
> 
> From all the reviews and comments I've read it's pretty clear that the SR80e's a steal at $99, but I've also read some positive reviews on the SR325e, and I'm just wondering, how do they stack up against the SR80e from a price / value for money perspective? Is there a massive improvement in sound, and is it worth the upgrade and 'skipping' over the 80?


 
  
 It's alway nice to welcome a new Storm Trooper, to The Dark Side. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I don't know how much you know about Gradon, but In my opinion, the SR80e, is one of Grado's ''no brainer'' products. I also think that they sound even better with Grado's own, L earpads.
  
 I listen to my SR80e/L, mostly trough one of my vintage Marantz recievers, or trough my Little Dot 1+, with Voskhod tubes. I find that the smooth sound of the Marantz, or LD-1+, pairs well with Grado's analitical sound .
  
 I also think that, with a good pair of tubes, the LD-1+, can adequatly drive any Grado model you throw it's way. I often use my LD-1+ with my PS1000.


----------



## rovopio

eekoz said:


> Sorry if this questions a bit of a 'dead horse', but I thought where better to ask than a fan club!
> 
> I've read a lot about Grado, and they sure have grabbed my attention, but finding somewhere in my area where I can demo them, now that's a different story altogether. This is where I hope you guys can help.
> 
> From all the reviews and comments I've read it's pretty clear that the SR80e's a steal at $99, but I've also read some positive reviews on the SR325e, and I'm just wondering, how do they stack up against the SR80e from a price / value for money perspective? Is there a massive improvement in sound, and is it worth the upgrade and 'skipping' over the 80?


 
  
 The gist is... if you happen to like or love Grado, then the 325e is well worth your money. If you don't like Grado..., you'll feel that 80e and 325e sounds pretty much the same _with some refinements. _So the 80e is a great deal when you look at it that way.


----------



## EekOZ

ruthieandjohn said:


> You might take a look at the thread in my signature line, "4D comparison of 13 Grados" or the like in title, where I compared and ranked 13 Grado models that I had at the time, including the SR80 (not -e, though, as I don't have it) and the SR325e. The SR 325e comes out ahead of the SR80, as you would expect, and it is #8 in the rank order, with the SR80 at #11.
> 
> The SR80, I think, still has a day or two at about $85 on the massdrop.com site. There is a clear improvement of the SR325e over the SR80, mainly as improved transparency and treble detail with perhaps a bit more bass and a larger soundstage (perhaps because the 325 uses the L bowls that move the headphone driver farther from the ear than the flat pads of the 80).


 
 Thanks for that, had a look at your thread and what a great read! Has given me a great insight as to how they each compare to each other, and probably made it an even harder choice, hahaha. 
  
 Based on that it seems the 325e could be a good 'middle of the road' option for me to 'take a gamble on' considering I have no means of listening to them first.


----------



## EekOZ

stacker45 said:


> It's alway nice to welcome a new Storm Trooper, to The Dark Side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks, now where's my cookies? 
  
 To be honest, I don't know much about them apart from reviews and opinions that I've read. I've never even heard a pair as I can't find anywhere here where I can at least listen to them - with the exception of one store perhaps that I refuse to support after a really bad (non-existent) customer service experience.
  
 Purchased my first pair of headphones ever, was a Beyerdynamic T90 Jubilee but they were faulty and broke after just 3 days of purchase. Store didn't want to replace or refund, said it needs to be sent to supplier for assessment before it can be replaced, long story short, after struggling with them for a further 2  months I gave up, lodged a consumer complaint with the department of commerce and had them sort it out instead.


----------



## dr cornelius

eekoz said:


> Sorry if this questions a bit of a 'dead horse', but I thought where better to ask than a fan club!
> 
> I've read a lot about Grado, and they sure have grabbed my attention, but finding somewhere in my area where I can demo them, now that's a different story altogether. This is where I hope you guys can help.
> 
> From all the reviews and comments I've read it's pretty clear that the SR80e's a steal at $99, but I've also read some positive reviews on the SR325e, and I'm just wondering, how do they stack up against the SR80e from a price / value for money perspective? Is there a massive improvement in sound, and is it worth the upgrade and 'skipping' over the 80?


 

 IMO there’s a big improvement in sound between the 80e and 325e.  I own the 80e, 125e and RS2e.  I’m not a big fan of the 80e - too much bass and the overall sound is too in-your-head.  But these traits disappear when you go up the line.  Bass tightens up, soundstage widens - but the intimacy and front row perspective is still there.  IMO, a good Grado to start with is either the 125e or 225e, if you don’t want to spend a lot.  If the 325e is in your budget, then they’re worth checking out, IMO...


----------



## EekOZ

Thanks for all the input so far guys, really appreciate it. 
  
 Since being refunded for the broken Beyerdynamic T90's, I think I've just been trying to figure out whether to buy just one pair of headphones to the value of $700, or perhaps buy 2 completely different pairs for the same price, i.e. Grado SR325e and a Sennheiser HD650 (just examples). 
  
 So many headphones out there....need higher income! *sigh*


----------



## Krutsch

eekoz said:


> Thanks for all the input so far guys, really appreciate it.
> 
> Since being refunded for the broken Beyerdynamic T90's, I think I've just been trying to figure out whether to buy just one pair of headphones to the value of $700, or perhaps buy 2 completely different pairs for the same price, i.e. *Grado SR325e and a Sennheiser HD650* (just examples).
> 
> So many headphones out there....need higher income! *sigh*


 
  
 Honestly, that would be my recommendation for a pair of perfectly complimentary phones.
  
 Just be careful not to rapidly A/B them; your ears will need time to adjust between the very different sound signatures.


----------



## XLR8

Good morning Grado fans and welcome to the future...


----------



## GreenBow

As headphones are oft played with DAC-headphone-amps, are any of the fan club following the Chord Mojo £400. It's said to be a large amount of the Chord Hugo (DAC-headphone/line-out) at a fraction of the price. Consider that the Hugo DAC with-headphone/line-out (£1400) can stand in for digital pre-amps up to £5K. 
  
 The Mojo is a newly released gadget, maybe about two weeks ago. It's also flying off the shelves. Yesterday there were eight put on Amazon UK as fulfilled and all eight sold.
  
 The Chord Mojo Official Thread is taking about fifty posts a day. http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/3930#post_12052248


----------



## EekOZ

@XLR8 Oh I wouldn't mind...but in a battle between the wife and the price tag...need I say more?


----------



## XLR8

Ha-ha
The law of diminishing returns at $55K.
Try justifying to the wife that...!
Honey I'll be back soon just about to let $55K loose... LoL


----------



## EekOZ

xlr8 said:


> Ha-ha
> The law of diminishing returns at $55K.
> Try justifying to the wife that...!
> Honey I'll be back soon just about to let $55K loose... LoL



Yeah problem is knowing my wife, she'll say that if i get to spend that on audio gear, then she wants to spend the same on like clothing. Might as well file for bankrupcy now! Lol


----------



## NoxNoctum

I made a separate thread but I'm betting there are some Grado aficionados who only come in this thread so I'm posting here as well... hope that's OK:
  
 I have been getting into punk a lot lately and find that I miss some of the edge that my old Sennheiser HD595s had with rock music before I started really getting into high end audio. I've doing some AB-ing between it and my current stable (LCD2 rev2s, LCD2f, LCD3f, HE-6) and though obviously the latter are "better", for punk I just love the in-your-faceness of the 595s and its hot treble. When it comes to that "in your face" feel I would put them over the HE-6 even though obviously they're inferior in basically every other way.
  
 I've heard Grados are basically tailor-made for high energy rock and tend to have a very trebly sound so I would like to give them a shot. I don't really care about soundstage that much really since punk tends to be not exactly be super well produced and I tend to like the stuff that has a rawer sound anyways. Huge energy and sounding subjectively good with punk is what matters to me (i.e. colored or not I don't care) The more detail the better of course as well but not at the cost of the previously stated requirements -- I already have the HE-6 for ridiculous detail.
  
 To give an idea what I'm listening to: Nofx, (early) Propagandhi, Star Fawking Hipsters (replace the "Fawking" with the obvious if you're doing a search 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). 
  
 Budget is flexible though I'd rather not have to spend another $1-2k on a headphone for one genre if I can get away with it. But ya, flexible. Owning both a LCD2 rev.2 and fazor version is a bit excessive so I can sell the fazored version if need be to help fund this purchase. So ya -- what Grados should I be looking at?


----------



## GreenBow

Some people might say the 325is, but any of the Prestige Series e-series really. The only headphone to be wary of in the Grado line up is the RS1e I think.


----------



## EekOZ

krutsch said:


> Honestly, that would be my recommendation for a pair of perfectly complimentary phones.
> 
> Just be careful not to rapidly A/B them; your ears will need time to adjust between the very different sound signatures.


 How do you reckong the HD700's will pair alongside the SR325e's? Or does the Hd650 still match up better?


----------



## NoxNoctum

greenbow said:


> Some people might say the 325is, but any of the Prestige Series e-series really. The only headphone to be wary of in the Grado line up is the RS1e I think.


 
 So that series over the PS, RS etc.? Are the other series more geared towards other (non-rock) things?


----------



## joseph69

noxnoctum said:


> So that series over the PS, RS etc.? Are the other series more geared towards other (non-rock) things?


 
 Buy the GH-1(which come with "stock" (L) cushions and buy some Grado (G) cushions and you'll have 2 Grados in one! Can't go wrong for a total of $695.00.


----------



## Krutsch

eekoz said:


> How do you reckong the HD700's will pair alongside the SR325e's? Or does the Hd650 still match up better?


 
  
 My cans are in my signature and each one sounds significantly different from all of the others ... I like variety and believe in *horses for courses*. Each headphone has its sweet spot for different genres and, as always, YMMW - a lot.
  
 I don't have the 325e, but I've heard it and it's the value sweet-spot for Grado; should also nicely compliment either Senn 'phone. The 700 and 650 are *wildly* different from one another and anything from Grado, so try to audition and make your own choice.


----------



## EekOZ

krutsch said:


> My cans are in my signature and each one sounds significantly different from all of the others ... I like variety and believe in *horses for courses*. Each headphone has its sweet spot for different genres and, as always, YMMW - a lot.
> 
> I don't have the 325e, but I've heard it and it's the value sweet-spot for Grado; should also nicely compliment either Senn 'phone. The 700 and 650 are *wildly* different from one another and anything from Grado, so try to audition and make your own choice.


 
 Awesome, thanks! Appreciate the input and will do.


----------



## Krutsch

Quick question: does anyone have experience with Grado + Lehmann Audio (Rhinelander, Linear)?
  
 Just looking for quick impressions, if anyone has them.
  
 Thanks, in advance.


----------



## equedadoii

greenbow said:


> As headphones are oft played with DAC-headphone-amps, are any of the fan club following the Chord Mojo £400. It's said to be a large amount of the Chord Hugo at a fraction of the price. Consider that the Hugo DAC-headphone-amp (£1400) can stand in for digital pre-amps up to £5K.
> 
> The Mojo is a newly released gadget, maybe about two weeks ago. It's also flying off the shelves. Yesterday there were eight put on Amazon UK as fulfilled and all eight sold.
> 
> The Chord Mojo Official Thread is taking about fifty posts a day. http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/3930#post_12052248


 
 jesus.. f* me.
  
 your mere mention just led me.
 i just ordered some mojo rather impulsively.. this after placing an order for the aune x1s maybe a week ago. returning that sharpish. it is supposed to arrive tomorrow lol.
  
 i'll be pairing these with modded grados: new symphones magnum v6s and hopefully the 3d cup models specifically intended for the v6 as well.
  
 this coming from a person whose only ever owned (for the past five years)
ath-ad700s
 and
hotusb1
  
 the unanimity of the reviews just had me by the scruff of the neck.


----------



## stacker45

dr cornelius said:


> IMO there’s a big improvement in sound between the 80e and 325e.  I own the 80e, 125e and RS2e.  I’m not a big fan of the 80e - too much bass and the overall sound is too in-your-head.  But these traits disappear when you go up the line.  Bass tightens up, soundstage widens - but the intimacy and front row perspective is still there.  IMO, a good Grado to start with is either the 125e or 225e, if you don’t want to spend a lot.  If the 325e is in your budget, then they’re worth checking out, IMO...


 
  
 That's why I suggested to EekOZ to swap the stock S-cush, for the L-cush. It makes the SR80e's bass, less boomy, and tighter, and you also get a bigger soundstage, so it's win win in my book.


----------



## GreenBow

noxnoctum said:


> So that series over the PS, RS etc.? Are the other series more geared towards other (non-rock) things?


 
  
 I mentioned any of the Prestige Series e-series because they are fine headphones. Whereas I mentioned the SR325is (being previous model version) because some folk like them specifically for metal and rock. The PS and RS, I believe are equally at home with rock. However I have never heard them. joseph69 mentioned the GH-1 which is a higher end Grado too. I think you're really only choice is which Grado would you like, or how much money do you budget. People recommend get a SR60e or SR80e and see if you like Grado sound first, then buy more expensive later. However I think we can safely skip that test phase if we want. The only reason not to like Grado is if you want a heavy bass for dance/house music. Even then you could opt for the bass heavier PS500/e.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Buy the GH-1(which come with "stock" (L) cushions and buy some Grado (G) cushions and you'll have 2 Grados in one! Can't go wrong for a total of $695.00.


 
  
 I agree, and we should also mention that with the G-cush, the GH-1 can play in the PS1000's sand box, and since it's a special edition, it should at least hold it's value.


----------



## GreenBow

equedadoii said:


> jesus.. f* me.
> 
> your mere mention just led me.
> i just ordered some mojo rather impulsively.. this after placing an order for the aune x1s maybe a week ago. returning that sharpish. it is supposed to arrive tomorrow lol.
> ...


 

 Be aware what you want you DAC-Headphone amp for. I just had a peek at the Aune X1s and it is desktop based, and has audio-in or specifically analogue in. The Mojo does not. The Mojo is also geared towards being a portable device. Add it to an average sounding DAP for awesome audio on-the-go. It means for desktop, you would be always allowing the battery to run down then re-charge. I don't see why you cant leave it plugged in if you want for desktop. However that might degrade battery life. As they always say, don't leave a battery in a laptop, if the laptop is permanently plugged in. However many people use the portable Chord Hugo for permanent hi-fi. I guess then, some are going to use the Mojo in the same way.
  
 When I call the Mojo a DAC-headphone amp, I mean it is a DAC with headphone out. I hope I didn't mislead. I should edit my post above. It's switchable to line-out too for feeding to an amplifier and speakers etc. I hope it's what you're looking for then. Otherwise that Aune X1s is a nice looking piece of kit.
  
 You are quite correct though that unanimity of reviews stands out. If like me you basically like DAC then it's quite a hot choice. I ordered one too. However I am having a wobble because to be fair my current Meridian Explorer is doing a good job. I always imagined putting higher end headphones on it before even considering other hardware.
  
 I do like that What Hi-Fi pair the Mojo with Grado 325e. I have the 225e so I will see.
  
 I believe the beauty of the Chord DACs is in how they work. Unlike many other DACs they don't use off the shelf DAC chips. They use a programmable chip. Technically I understand that they are doing much better interpolation. Some people describe them as analogue sounding (I guess from the interpolation) with astonishing detail. The Mojo uses the same analogue section out as the Hugo, so that should be good.


----------



## equedadoii

greenbow said:


> Be aware what you want you DAC-Headphone amp for. I just had a peek at the Aune X1s and it is desktop based, and has audio-in or specifically analogue in. The Mojo does not. The Mojo is also geared towards being a portable device. Add it to an average sounding DAP for awesome audio on-the-go. It means for desktop, you would be always allowing the battery to run down then re-charge. I don't see why you cant leave it plugged in if you want for desktop. However that might degrade battery life. As they always say, don't leave a battery in a laptop, if the laptop is permanently plugged in. However many people use the portable Chord Hugo for permanent hi-fi. I guess then, some are going to use the Mojo in the same way.
> 
> When I call the Mojo a DAC-headphone amp, I mean it is a DAC with headphone out. I hope I didn't mislead. I should edit my post above. It's switchable to line-out too for feeding to an amplifier and speakers etc. I hope it's what you're looking for then. Otherwise that Aune X1s is a nice looking piece of kit.
> 
> ...


 
  
 so, as i said, it was definitely rather impulsive of me, in the sense that i still know f*all about all of this.
 but then again, the x1s was rather impulsive as well.
  
 i am a bit confused about what you're saying
  
 of what little i do know, again super fundamental, the usb  mojo merely converts the digital signal (flacs/mp3s from my laptop) and from that, i'd be connecting directly to my headphone. so:
  
 laptop > usb input on the mojo > headphone output into my modded grados.
  
_what does audio/analogue in mean in relation to this? _
 i thought the only ports i need are a headphone output and a usb input.
 does the mojo not have all the necesary i/o slots i need for my intended setup?
 how is line out related to my intended headphone setup? i thought it's just as simple as usb input > headphone output.
  
 the x1s is a dac/amp with headphone out
 and the mojo is a dac/amp with 2x headphone out ports.
 so that's where i'm confused about you saying you might've been a bit misleading.
  
 there is a separate port for charging as well (sitting right next to the usb input).
 i thought it powers itself just by virtue of being connected to the usb port?
  
 i don't really intend to use it as a mobile dac/amp anyhow. maybe in some instances, but it doesn't seem super relevant to me.
 though perhaps i'm missing the point?
  
 your input is super helpful.
 thanks again.


----------



## Krutsch

greenbow said:


> ...
> 
> I believe the beauty of the Chord DACs is in how they work. Unlike many other DACs they don't use off the shelf DAC chips. They use a programmable chip. Technically I understand that they are doing much better interpolation.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ahhhh, the power of marketing...
  
 Chord uses FPGAs for their digital filters, which doesn't offer a *sound quality* advantage over an ASIC design, but is possible to upgrade via software in the field. ASIC designs are more expensive to develop, but usually run faster and are cheaper to produce, once the design is mature.


----------



## GreenBow

@equedadoii it's because the Aune X1s has an analogue input that I mentioned specifically that the Mojo has none. You are correct that the mojo will cover your requirements; laptop>DAC>headphones.
  
 The Aune X1s will _also_ function as a traditional headphone amp. Meaning it will amplify from a device with a headphone or line out. (Eg like the headphone out from a laptop, or from a portable player that doesn't have a digital out.) Some headphone users prefer to use a headphone amp between their source and headphones.
  
 The I think the Mojo will not power from the USB input. I have the Meridian Explorer and it requires no other power than the USB port it runs on. Therefor I understand the charging method you mean. However I believe the Mojo needs to be charged on the USB power port. I think I read it needs a 1A (amp) charging source. A single USB port is only 0.5A.
  
 I like you, think I will be using it mostly for at home sat next to my PC. (Music and gaming nirvana.) However I do intend on using the Mojo with my laptop away from my PC. Also I am thinking about buying the Sony NWZ-A15 to run with the Mojo. It has unrivalled battery life for a DAP, and I don't need an optimal sounding DAP with a Mojo. Thus I see myself drifting for countless hours in a trance somewhere comfortable; Sony DAP + Mojo + Grado.
  
 I really am just going to have to bite the bullet and choose some higher end Grados to go with it. The 225e I have are OK, but for ages I have been deliberating on an upgrade. I have sneaky feeling the GH-1 is the headphone I would like best. For now though I am intent on sometime soon I hope, putting wood cups on my 225e.
  
 NB. Yes the Mojo will be perfectly balanced with your Grado headphones low impedance. Ref you question on the Mojo page.
  
@Krutsch I am not quite sure what you mean. You are correct Chord do no use ASIC DAC chips which I said. However the programmable FPGA they use is not a filter as far as I understand. Anyway if you're correct and it is, fair play and I accept. However in the marketing for Chord products it clearly says they use their own coded FPGA and not off the shelf DAC chips.


----------



## NoxNoctum

greenbow said:


> I mentioned any of the Prestige Series e-series because they are fine headphones. Whereas I mentioned the SR325is (being previous model version) because some folk like them specifically for metal and rock. The PS and RS, I believe are equally at home with rock. However I have never heard them. joseph69 mentioned the GH-1 which is a higher end Grado too. I think you're really only choice is which Grado would you like, or how much money do you budget. People recommend get a SR60e or SR80e and see if you like Grado sound first, then buy more expensive later. However I think we can safely skip that test phase if we want. The only reason not to like Grado is if you want a heavy bass for dance/house music. Even then you could opt for the bass heavier PS500/e.


 
 Ok well let me rephrase slightly -- what are the most energetic/aggressive Grados out there regardless of price? From my (limited) research I am seeing a lot of people putting the SR325is above several other pairs in terms of treble energy.
  
 Hopefully I will be able to try out some of these to compare. It seems the SR325is are however, out of production, like you said. Is the SR325e very similar? They seem to run a fair bit cheaper which makes me think they arent't?
  
 Thanks for your help guys.
  
 Keep in mind this is ONLY for punk basically so I only care how it affects that. I won't be listening to Chopin over them  (unless that turns out to sound awesome as well ofc... IME though a high energy rock sound is somewhat at odds with other genres sometimes when it comes to sounding good)


----------



## GreenBow

Your expert on that is @kayandjohn so look for his signature which has comparisons of the Grado models.
  
 However I have asked myself the difference between the 225e which I have, and the 325e. (kayandjohn was kind enough to offer opinion then too.) The general impression is the 325e has a little extra treble energy compared to the 225e. I can tell you that the 225e rip into rock music with gusto, but thats the way with practically all Grado. I like stuff like Hawkwind, Rush, Yes, and Led Zep.
  
 If you take the example of Brainstorm by Hawkwind, it's a bit punky, a rocky and quite heavy. It's a good example and a bad example. Good because it shows that Grado are at home with it. Bad because the album was recorded much of it in one take, in a barn with mattresses on the walls. (Takes a few full listens to get right into it. First track on Doremi Fasol Latido album. If you listen to Brainstorm on youtube, let it run on. Play the whole of the next track Space is Deep, and the next track too, haha. A favourite album to me.)
  
 I speculate that some prefer the 325is because it has more bite. @lehoang15tuoi is a metal head and 325is expert and can tell you better.
  
 What I was saying though is that you're OK with Grado for everything. If you want specifically heavy bass you buy PS500/e, or Beats et al headphones. I have one eye on the 325e for the reason of a bit more treble energy myself. They have a bit more bass than the 225e by all accounts too. Having said this I used to own the 125i and it was a dreamboat scenario perfect rock headphone. You really can't go wrong.
  
 If you do buy Grado 225 or above, read this thread. http://www.head-fi.org/t/754373/grado-l-cushion-comfort-for-sr225-ps500#post_11345196 Just a hint page so you get their comfort right. 
  
 What Hi-Fi recently did a round-up test of the 325e. (They rate the 325e as the best on ear headphone until you spend all the way up to the £430 Shure 1540.) They summed the 325e up by saying, "If you're serious about sound quality, and they fit your budget, what are you waiting for". One of the music examples they used with the 325e test was Led Zep - Kashmir.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

greenbow said:


> Your expert on that is @kayandjohn so look for his signature which has comparisons of the Grado models.
> 
> However I have asked myself the difference between the 225e which I have, and the 325e. The general impression is the 325e has a little extra treble energy. I can tell you that the 225e rip into rock music with gusto, but that the way with practically all Grado. I like stuff like Hawkwind, Rush, Yes, and Led Zep.


 
 I found that the SR325i (that is, the gold 50 Year Anniversary edition of the SR325) is the brightest Grado, brighter than the SR325 (original), the SR325is (which came after, and might have been a toned-down response to the brightness of the SR325i), and the SR325e (which like all e-series Grados, tones down the treble and increases the bass... in fact my less-than-bright SR325e sounds EXACTLY (to me) like my SR225i, with the i being the series before Grado toned down the treble and increased the bass).  More on that in the thread in my signature "4D Comparison of 13 Grados."  
  
*Here* is a link to some of my comparison of my four SR325 Grados.


----------



## bpcans

greenbow said:


> @equedadoii
> it's because the Aune X1s has an analogue input that I mentioned specifically that the Mojo has none. You are correct that the mojo will cover your requirements; laptop>DAC>headphones.
> 
> The Aune X1s will _also_ function as a traditional headphone amp. Meaning it will amplify from a device with a headphone or line out. (Eg like the headphone out from a laptop, or from a portable player that doesn't have a digital out.) Some headphone users prefer to use a headphone amp between their source and headphones.
> ...


Greenbow, I'm kinda at a crossroads with upgrading my DAC. I loved the way the Chord Hugo sounded when I demoed it at AudioPerfection here in Richfield, MN., but the price of good UBS cables held me back. I've tried DAC's costing almost $2K and didn't hear much of an improvement over my Peachtree DAC•ITx until I tried the Chord.


----------



## GreenBow

My Mojo has been delivered as yet unopened, and I am still reading up about cables and stuff. I am googling what OTG USB means etc.
  
 I am not sure you really need expensive cables. There is huge and almost aggressive debate about whether expensive USB cables make a difference. I have a good so called expensive USB cable on my Meridian Explorer. I can't really hear if there is improvement over a £1 cable. Maybe my ME and 225e are not good enough to make a clear difference with an audio USB cable.
  
 Sometimes I think there is improvement. However A-B testing is not straight-forward. If the poor cable causes faults or jitter it is not going to be regular. Secondly, listener fatigue means listening is not even. Say I audition the expensive cable first, then listen to the same song with the cheaper cable second. I am already effectively a little bored by the track. Third and fourth listens can be exhausting.
  
 I say take advice from people whose reputation is on the line. http://www.whathifi.com/chord/mojo/review A large slice of the Hugo for a fraction of the price is eye-watering. Also there is the massively popular Mojo thread, where people are adding their impressions. http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info It's a new product so there aren't zillions of pro-reviews online yet.
  
 I understand where you are coming from with the Hugo impression though. I have not heard it but when I read the science, I believe what I read about how it sounds. (NB. I simply can not understand why anyone would put a headphone amp on the output of a Hugo.)
  
 Best of luck and thanks for writing. Anyway back to Grado stuff.
  
 Btw I read Jude Head-Fi founder uses the Hugo as reference DAC-headphone socket.


----------



## bpcans

GreenBow, if there's anybody living who could have access to the best audio equipment it would be Jude. I personally take his recommendations as an excellent source for information and believability.


----------



## Arty McGhee

bpcans said:


> Greenbow, I'm kinda at a crossroads with upgrading my DAC. I loved the way the Chord Hugo sounded when I demoed it at AudioPerfection here in Richfield, MN., but the price of good UBS cables held me back. I've tried DAC's costing almost $2K and didn't hear much of an improvement over my Peachtree DAC•ITx until I tried the Chord.


 
  
 this is a recent take on the digital cable thing, it involves a network cable not a usb but i think the science applies
  
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/07/even-vegas-strangers-agree-340-audiophile-cables-make-no-difference/


----------



## ruthieandjohn

arty mcghee said:


> this is a recent take on the digital cable thing, it involves a network cable not a usb but i think the science applies
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/07/even-vegas-strangers-agree-340-audiophile-cables-make-no-difference/


 
 This is a WONDERFUL article!
  

They use MY favorite highest-scoring Grado headphones for the test, the Grado RS2e;
I actually helped run a conference in 1988, 28 years ago, where we too had The Amazing Randi as our speaker - one of the props he required in our case was a small vial of blood (!)
The tests that they did to see if expensive digital cables produced a sound distinguishable from that of cheap digital cables were scientfically very good, in my opinion.
  
 I just wish we could engage such good statistical testing to examine many other issues in high-quality audio than just the effect of digital cables.  See the graphic below.  The Amazing Randi's talk included "Chimera" in its title and is where I got the idea for the word in my post that had this image.  Maybe start Sound Science Rent Randi foundation?


----------



## bpcans

arty mcghee said:


> this is a recent take on the digital cable thing, it involves a network cable not a usb but i think the science applies
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/07/even-vegas-strangers-agree-340-audiophile-cables-make-no-difference/


Great article. Thanks arty.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*The GH1, The Bushmills X, The RS1i, & Their Sound*
  
_(a.k.a. The Cook, The Thief, The Wife, and Her Lover)_
  
 At long last, I performed one of my three-way comparative listening tests on three of my newest Grados...
  

The limited-edition GH1 (first of a new series of limited-edition headphones called the "Heritage Edition, with 1000 made from a maple tree that died on the Grado property);
The limited-edition Bushmills X, which are semi-closed headphones of about three years ago made from the wood of Irish Bushmills whiskey);
The RS1i, made of mahogany wood cups and that served as Grado's flagship headphone until the entry of the two over-ear models of the PS1000 and GS1000.
  
 All of these headphones are on-ear.  In all cases, they were driven with the Joseph Grado Signature Products HPA-1 amplifier.  I have described the test method *here*, but in short:
  

I identify 10 acoustic features (e.g., transparency, sound stage,...) and compare each of the three headphones on each of these features, generating a rank order for each of the three on that feature (1st place, or 3 points; 2nd place or 2, 3rd place or 1, ties are permitted and scored equally such that the total score for each 3-way comparison is 6... any row of the table below will further illuminate this)
I use specific snippets of four test songs, as given in the link referenced above, to make these comparisons;
I display the results in a color-coded table, where blue is "1st place," red "2nd place," and gold "3rd place."
Just for fun (not meaningful), I also total the points describing rank order for the 10 tests to generate a total score for each headphone.
  
 I try to declare a tie for any case where I do not hear a clear difference that I think (no way to prove this) I could reliably also hear in a blind test.  When I total these, I would believe that score totals that differ by 3 or more are meaningful.
  
 Here is the resulting table.
  

  
  
 In short, the Bushmills X had the most transparency; the GH-1 was best at bass response, and the RS1i was the most balanced in performance across the 10 features.
  
 I will eventually use these results and come further comparisons (e.g., my HF-1s, my three older SR325s that I got since comparing the SR325e) to add to my master comparison of all of my (20) Grado models.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> *The GH1, The Bushmills X, The RS1i, & Their Sound*
> 
> _(a.k.a. The Cook, The Thief, The Wife, and Her Lover)_
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice work John, I don't have the i version of the RS1, but a while back, my dealer loaned me a pair for a few days, and from what I can remember, I agree with your final scoring.
  
 That being said, there is a possibility that the RS1i that I had might have been defective. I think that at about half the price of the other two, the Bushmills offers a great price vs performance ratio.
  
 I should mention that my Bushmills, now have the L-cush, instead of the stock, S-cush, and I have G-cush, instead of L-cush, on my GH-1.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I think that now, after 8 months, my Grado GS1000e headphones are finally coming into their own!  I popped them on in the midst of listening to a choral work (Dan Forrest's "Requiem For The Living,") with my closed Ultrasone Edition 8 Rutheniums, as I was feeling a bit claustrophic from the closed nature of these headphones.
  
 The sound stage of the Grado GS1000e has opened up to be HUGE!  The treble is becoming more transparent as well, and of course as they are over-ear and very light, they are the most comfortable of all the Grados.
  
 I had recently compared them to the GS1000i at my Grado dealer's and decided I liked the GS1000i more, as being more open and transparent.  However, as was found during the initial review tour of the GS1000e that Todd The Vinyl Junkie instigated, the GS1000e takes FOREVER to burn in.  When I get a chance, I will compare them again to those GS1000i (if they still have them).
  
 I feel almost as if the orchestra and chorus extend not only 180 degrees around me, but also a bit behind me, so I am in the midst of them.  There are lots of different instrument and voice sections, and each has its own position now.  I suspect a bit more use will make the treble even more transparent, but it has just become really more so than it had been.


----------



## NoxNoctum

ruthieandjohn said:


> I found that the SR325i (that is, the gold 50 Year Anniversary edition of the SR325) is the brightest Grado, brighter than the SR325 (original), the SR325is (which came after, and might have been a toned-down response to the brightness of the SR325i), and the SR325e (which like all e-series Grados, tones down the treble and increases the bass... in fact my less-than-bright SR325e sounds EXACTLY (to me) like my SR225i, with the i being the series before Grado toned down the treble and increased the bass).  More on that in the thread in my signature "4D Comparison of 13 Grados."
> 
> *Here* is a link to some of my comparison of my four SR325 Grados.


 
 Will I be able to audition the SR325i decently without an amp? All my amps are way too powerful I think (least powerful is the Schiit Lyr, the one without the gain switch)
  
 I plan on buying an amp for it of course if I get it, but want to see if I like the HP first.


----------



## whirlwind

Good Saturday morning to all you "Gradoheads"
  
 A little columbian....coffee of course and some tunes for this fine morning.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

noxnoctum said:


> Will I be able to audition the SR325i decently without an amp? All my amps are way too powerful I think (least powerful is the Schiit Lyr, the one without the gain switch)
> 
> I plan on buying an amp for it of course if I get it, but want to see if I like the HP first.



Yes you are fine without an amp for audition, as long as you use a good source like a modern iPhone or DAP, e.eg., FiiO.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Good Saturday morning to all you "Gradoheads"
> 
> A little columbian....coffee of course and some tunes for this fine morning.




 always getting the day started right aren't we joe ?


----------



## whirlwind

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Yeah, a little music every morning helps get a person in the right frame of mind, huh.
  
 i have really been digging Bryce Janey and Little Hurricane lately....so I thought i would post them up


----------



## rfan8312

noxnoctum said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > I found that the SR325i (that is, the gold 50 Year Anniversary edition of the SR325) is the brightest Grado, brighter than the SR325 (original), the SR325is (which came after, and might have been a toned-down response to the brightness of the SR325i), and the SR325e (which like all e-series Grados, tones down the treble and increases the bass... in fact my less-than-bright SR325e sounds EXACTLY (to me) like my SR225i, with the i being the series before Grado toned down the treble and increased the bass).  More on that in the thread in my signature "4D Comparison of 13 Grados."
> ...




Imo the 325e sounds worlds better than the 225i.

I own the 225i and auditioned the 325e with G cushions on it and was blown away. The 25i are very good and I love them but the 325e was absolutely on another level.

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rfan8312 said:


> Imo the 325e sounds worlds better than the 225i.
> 
> I own the 225i and auditioned the 325e with G cushions on it and was blown away. The 25i are very good and I love them but the 325e was absolutely on another level.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk



My tests of both were done with the stock L bowls.


----------



## GreenBow

rfan8312 said:


> Imo the 325e sounds worlds better than the 225i.
> 
> I own the 225i and auditioned the 325e with G cushions on it and was blown away. The 25i are very good and I love them but the 325e was absolutely on another level.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


 
 I am really happy to read you impressions of these two headphones. I am a 225e owner and while it does really get going, it doesn't overawe me regularly enough.
  
 Yet when I read reviews and impressions of the 325e, I read of something stellar.
  
 I suspect that your opinion is the correct one. I recall the original SR225 only ever gained 4/5 stars on What Hi-Fi. Hi-Fi Choice only ever recommended the 225i with four stars. Whereas both these audio magazines have no hesitation giving any 125 or 325, a straight 5/5.
  
 The 225 are capable but in my opinion a little polite. I think that's why some people claim they are smoother or not as treble hot as the 325. I mentioned the 225e earlier in this thread and claimed they dig into rock music and they do. However I always feel there is a bit more presence from my DAC. 
  
 I think the 325 will have a little more detail, and a touch more bass and clarity; i.e. better acoustics. Adding to a whole, of more excitement. Please don't misunderstand me, because I think the 225e are very good headphones. Really good. Just not out and out excellent like other Grados, that I owned like the SR60 and SR125i, or heard. I rate the 225e 4.2/5.
  
 (EDIT: NB. I keep thinking wood cups are the way forward with the 225e.)


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> I think that now, after 8 months, my Grado GS1000e headphones are finally coming into their own!  I popped them on in the midst of listening to a choral work (Dan Forrest's "Requiem For The Living,") with my closed Ultrasone Edition 8 Rutheniums, as I was feeling a bit claustrophic from the closed nature of these headphones.
> 
> The sound stage of the Grado GS1000e has opened up to be HUGE!  The treble is becoming more transparent as well, and of course as they are over-ear and very light, they are the most comfortable of all the Grados.
> 
> ...


 
  
 In my opinion, ever since the PS1000 came out, the GS1000 hasn't recieved the attention it deserves. They not only sound great, but they're also the most comfortable headphones that Grado makes. I also think that they offer a better price vs performance ratio than tha PS1000.


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> In my opinion, ever since the PS1000 came out, the GS1000 hasn't recieved the attention it deserves. They not only sound great, but they're also the most comfortable headphones that Grado makes. I also think that they offer a better price vs performance ratio than tha PS1000.


 
 +1


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> In my opinion, ever since the PS1000 came out, the GS1000 hasn't recieved the attention it deserves. They not only sound great, but they're also the most comfortable headphones that Grado makes. I also think that they offer a better price vs performance ratio than tha PS1000.


 
 I think maybe the GH-1 w(G) cushions may be the most comfortable/best price/performance ratio now.


----------



## EekOZ

[@]kayandjohn[/@]
Krutsch

So, in the end I decided to give the 325e a go, thanks for the almighty 13 grados posts. 

Also bought the Hd650 for a little variety. Managed to demo the hd650's at least and really liked them, more than the Beyer t90's actually. 

And then i saw the massdrop pair of akg k7xx for $199 and couldnt resist so bought them too. Price just seemed good and if i dont like them i can just get rid of them, lol. 

Now just waiting on shipping...so excited!!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

eekoz said:


> @kayandjohn
> 
> @Krutsch
> 
> ...



 

I hope you will tell us what you think of the SR325e, and how it compares to the HD650 and the AKG 7xx! Thanks!


----------



## EekOZ

ruthieandjohn said:


> eekoz said:
> 
> 
> > @kayandjohn
> ...




I sure will!! Wont be as detailed and thourough as yours I'm sure, more of a "this is how they make me feel". Most excited about the grados though...from what i've read and researched to me they just seem awesome in a different way and I'm sure they wont disappoint.


----------



## diavolo rosso

is there any SR325i that have silver cup?
  
 I've got 325i(or is). the seller say it's 325i, but I'm not sure about it


----------



## ruthieandjohn

diavolo rosso said:


> is there any SR325i that have silver cup?
> 
> I've got 325i(or is). the seller say it's 325i, but I'm not sure about it


 
 It is my understanding that if it has a silver cup, it is either a SR325is (which followed the gold SR325i) or an original SR325 (came before).  If the cup is a shiny chrome sliver rather than the satin color, it is certainly an SR325is, as they came both satin and shiny.


----------



## jaywillin

let's get this party started 
  
 if you haven't heard this album, i highly recommend it !


----------



## jaywillin

or, if you prefer something a little different, and a little more mellow for your sunday morning
  my #1, and #2 favorite jazz albums


----------



## wormsdriver




----------



## rovopio

You know it's Sunday in every part of the world when Jay and Worms putting them youtube songs they listen to in this thread.
 And for the first time ever, thanks to a game I played, I can contribute just a little.
  

  
 Thank you Grado for providing a magical experience to songs I listened to.


----------



## sling5s

ruthieandjohn said:


> *The GH1, The Bushmills X, The RS1i, & Their Sound*
> 
> _(a.k.a. The Cook, The Thief, The Wife, and Her Lover)_
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for your review.
 Not doubting your ears or review/impressions, but to my ears, the GH1 proved more transparent than the RS1i. As for the Bushmills X,  I can't say because I have never heard them but were not the Bushmills X spec./performance and therefore price somewhere between 325e and RS2e? It's surprising that they are more transparent than the GH1.
 Could it be that you used the G-Cush on the GH1 rather than L-Cush that impacted your results.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

sling5s said:


> Thanks for your review.
> Not doubting your ears or review/impressions, but to my ears, the GH1 proved more transparent than the RS1i. As for the Bushmills X,  I can't say because I have never heard them but were not the Bushmills X spec./performance and therefore price somewhere between 325e and RS2e? It's surprising that they are more transparent than the GH1.
> Could it be that you used the G-Cush on the GH1 rather than L-Cush that impacted your results.



 

Thanks!

I used the L Cush on both the RS1i and the GH1, just as Grado sold them. The Bushmills have the S flats on them, again just as they were sold by Grado.

Indeed the Bushmills at an original price of I think $350 was between the 325e and RS2i. To me, the RS2i is The Most Transparent of the 13 Grados that I tested, including some more expensive such as the RS1i, the GS1000e, and the PS1000. My use of "transparent" is the degree to which there is nothing between you and the music... no corners you are listening around, no felt speaker covers, no cloth veil, but you are there. This is different than the use of "transparent" by some, meaning "having no influence on the sound... flat frequency response." 

For me, Grados can both be transparent and weak in bass, because the lack of a veil covering is a treble thing. Bushmills to me were way more transparent (non veiled) than either the GH-1 or RS1i, which in turn were rather closer to each other, but the GH1 was less transparent. This is consistent with the idea that the Grado e-series drivers give a bit more bass and a bit less treble than the i series that preceded it.


----------



## sling5s

ruthieandjohn said:


> sling5s said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your review.
> ...


 
 I see what you mean by transparent.
 I too think of the word as clear window...no smears, smudge or veil but I guess I than take it to the logical conclusion that it is therefore the most detailed and resolving.  
 I find the GH1 transparent and detailed in a way that the LCD-3F is transparent and detailed. It's there not as pronounced or clear and clean like for example like the HD800 kind of way.  So I'm guessing your RS2i is "transparent" in the more HD800 kind of way. 
  
 I do find the GH1 presents the music in a more thicker and fuller way and therefore sounds congested at times and therefore giving me the impression that it's not as transparent as the RS2e, which presented music in a more clearer, airy and spacious way, but regardless, to my ears, the GH1 was/is always more detailed with more resolving power.


----------



## joseph69

sling5s said:


> I do find the GH1 presents the music in a more thicker and fuller way and therefore sounds congested at times and therefore giving me the impression that it's not as transparent as the RS2e, which presented music in a more clearer, airy and spacious way, but regardless, to my ears, the GH1 was/is always more detailed with more resolving power.


 
 The GH-1 w(G) cushions is an awesome sounding HP with excellent detail and nice overall richness/warmth.


----------



## diavolo rosso

ruthieandjohn said:


> It is my understanding that if it has a silver cup, it is either a SR325is (which followed the gold SR325i) or an original SR325 (came before).  If the cup is a shiny chrome sliver rather than the satin color, it is certainly an SR325is, as they came both satin and shiny.


 
  
 It looks like this
  
 https://www.dropbox.com/s/wlggi0xfki9md06/IMG_20151109_101241.jpg?dl=0&s=sl
 https://www.dropbox.com/s/3nxdr0nfj3jrl14/IMG_20151109_101440.jpg?dl=0&s=sl
 https://www.dropbox.com/s/6b4ec6cykhdkva2/IMG_20151109_101611.jpg?dl=0&s=sl
  
 what do you think?


----------



## fleasbaby

wormsdriver said:


> *snip*




  
 Bowie is the $h1t. Picture here, if you will, a 19 year old farm boy in the middle of nowhere, South Africa, screaming along a district road running some mindless rural errand, driving like a bat out of hell in a 1985 diesel Isuzu pickup, windows down, long hair flying everywhere, playing this song at full volume on the crappy cassette deck. He is thinking about the amount of *ahem* polite tea drinking he will be doing that night when he gets together with his fellow degenerate buddy in town and laughing at all the rural, muscle-bound goons he shares said town with.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> I think maybe the GH-1 w(G) cushions may be the most comfortable/best price/performance ratio now.


 
  
 I guess I should've specified that in stock form, the GS1k are the most comfortable headphones that Grado makes.
  
 I also meant that, in stock form, the GS1k, offer a better price vs performance ratio than the PS1k.
  
 That being said, I agree with you, when you say that the GH-1/G may be the most comfortable, and have the best price vs performance ratio, although, I think that the SR80e/L are very close, in that regard.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> That being said, I agree with you, when you say that the GH-1/G may be the most comfortable, and have the best price vs performance ratio, although, I think that the SR80e/L are very close, in that regard.


 
 Yes, the 80x in "stock" form is a fantastic bargain, but not to be used with (G) cushions IMO.
 For a total of $695.00 w(G) cushions IMO the GH-1 outperform the GS1Ke at $995.00…once again IMO.


----------



## stacker45

sling5s said:


> Thanks for your review.
> Not doubting your ears or review/impressions, but to my ears, the GH1 proved more transparent than the RS1i. As for the Bushmills X,  I can't say because I have never heard them but were not the Bushmills X spec./performance and therefore price somewhere between 325e and RS2e? It's surprising that they are more transparent than the GH1.
> Could it be that you used the G-Cush on the GH1 rather than L-Cush that impacted your results.


 
  
 I have L-cush on my Bushmills, and they sound great. I think that at $395, for a nicely packaged, wooden, limited edition headphones, they not only offer a great price vs performance ratio, they basically are THE, most evident no brainer that Darth Vader has ever produced.


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > That being said, I agree with you, when you say that the GH-1/G may be the most comfortable, and have the best price vs performance ratio, although, I think that the SR80e/L are very close, in that regard.
> ...




I briefly compared them last week. I found the GH1/g a bit tizzy or perhaps too forward with cymbals while the Gs1ke sounds more balanced overall and has better image/placement in the soundstage.
I listened to the Police - "Every little thing she does is magic" and also Chesky's Ultimate demonstration disc.


----------



## wormsdriver

Speaking of the Bushmills, I saw these at a store and thought they would make an excellent display case for our Grados ala Bushmills!


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> I briefly compared them last week. I found the GH1/g a bit tizzy or perhaps too forward with cymbals while the Gs1ke sounds more balanced overall and has better image/placement in the soundstage.
> I listened to the Police - "Every little thing she does is magic" and also Chesky's Ultimate demonstration disc.


 
 I should have mentioned I was never one for the GS1Ki/e.


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > I briefly compared them last week. I found the GH1/g a bit tizzy or perhaps too forward with cymbals while the Gs1ke sounds more balanced overall and has better image/placement in the soundstage.
> ...


duly noted. Not my favorite either!


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Yes, the 80x in "stock" form is a fantastic bargain, but not to be used with (G) cushions IMO.
> For a total of $695.00 w(G) cushions IMO the GH-1 outperform the GS1Ke at $995.00…once again IMO.


 
  
 Just to be clear, I've never heard the SR80. I very slightly prefer the L-cush with my SR80i, however, I have the stock S-cush on mine, because I mostly use them at night, when I have my glasses on. It"s no secret that the SR80e have a bit more bass, and a more polite treble, this is why I greatly prefer the L-cush, to the stock S-cush.
  
 I"ve never heard the GS1ke, but I have heard the old GS1k, and the i version, and I prefer the GH-1 with the G-cush, to both of them.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

My GS-1000e has in the last two days or so suddenly opened up, and as a result, sounds a heck of a lot better... especially soundstage and treble clarity.  When combined with the comfort of its over-ear pads, it has become my every day go-to headphone (at least for now).
  
 But I do plan to compare it soon to my GH1 (with G cush, for comfort at least, perhaps for sound as well) and let you know.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I"ve never heard the GS1ke, but I have heard the old GS1k, and the i version, and I prefer the GH-1 with the G-cush, to both of them.


 
 +1
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> But I do plan to compare it soon to my GH1 (with G cush, for comfort at least, perhaps for sound as well) and let you know.


 
 Can't way to see your comparison chart and which you prefer.


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> My GS-1000e has in the last two days or so suddenly opened up, and as a result, sounds a heck of a lot better... especially soundstage and treble clarity.  When combined with the comfort of its over-ear pads, it has become my every day go-to headphone (at least for now).
> 
> But I do plan to compare it soon to my GH1 (with G cush, for comfort at least, perhaps for sound as well) and let you know.


 
 the gs1000e is one of my all time favorite headphones period, regardless of brand


----------



## Oteil

jaywillin said:


> the gs1000e is one of my all time favorite headphones period, regardless of brand


 
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> My GS-1000e has in the last two days or so suddenly opened up, and as a result, sounds a heck of a lot better... especially soundstage and treble clarity.  When combined with the comfort of its over-ear pads, it has become my every day go-to headphone (at least for now).
> 
> But I do plan to compare it soon to my GH1 (with G cush, for comfort at least, perhaps for sound as well) and let you know.


 
 I have the GS1000i but I have to tell you....I am beginning to believe that the whole burn-in thing is real. I couldn't even begin to tell you how many hours is actually one it but one day it sounded so good. Everything changed for the better. I always thought it had some peaky issues in the treble, the issue is completely gone. It even sounds fantastic from my Ipod.  The soundstage is so wide but natural. It is such a pleasing headphone to listen to...it has become my favorite headphone to listen to daily. Headphones shouldn't sound or be this fun to listen too
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I know they are really not that popular but I am beginning to think that it really has to do with burn in. None of my Grados have changed this dramatically. Glad to know that I am not the only one who has experienced change for the better.


----------



## fjrabon

couple of random pics I've taken around the house when the light struck me as nice:


----------



## ruthieandjohn

fjrabon said:


> couple of random pics I've taken around the house when the light struck me as nice:


 
 BEAUTIFUL... I especially like the last one, combining Grados and industry (i.e., work!)


----------



## fjrabon

ruthieandjohn said:


> BEAUTIFUL... I especially like the last one, combining Grados and industry (i.e., work!)


 
 haha, well if you consider lazily drinking coffee, reading and listening to Charles Mingus on a sunday "work" then...  Not a job I would mind one bit.


----------



## JoeDoe

Any of you Grado junkies care to weigh in on the portable player debate? I'm in the market and looking at the Fiio X5ii and ibasso DX90. Thoughts?


----------



## james6333

Any of you own both the PS500e and older PS500? How do they compare. 

Thanks


----------



## wormsdriver

I find the ipod touch (5th gen) more than suitable. Grados have good synergy with ipod and iphones, and I generally dislike i-everything apple.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> My GS-1000e has in the last two days or so suddenly opened up, and as a result, sounds a heck of a lot better... especially soundstage and treble clarity.  When combined with the comfort of its over-ear pads, it has become my every day go-to headphone (at least for now).
> 
> But I do plan to compare it soon to my GH1 (with G cush, for comfort at least, perhaps for sound as well) and let you know.


 
  
 I know how hard it must be for you to go ''against'' Darth Vader's decision, and swap the L, for the G-cush, on your GH-1, so I'm really proud of you John! Baby steps Buddy... baby steps!
  
 If you manage to get through this one, maybe we'll talk about swaping your Bushmills S-cush, for the L-cush.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Oh! and please John, don't do what I did. last week, I recieved a letter from the Devil himself, informing me that after this life, I'm going straight to Hell. Hell....but why?, may you understandably be asking your baffled self!  Well, the reason stated is,....having substituted the correct, flat hearpads, for a pair of incorrect, Large earpads, on a pair of Grado HP1000, also known as the, ''Holy Grail'' of headphones.


----------



## EekOZ

So my Grado SR325e and Sennheiser HD650's arrived yesterday. Haven't really had the chance to 'test-drive' them properly, but had a few listens on each and wow, they are startlingly different, and as for the Grados; the way they just effortlessly handle whatever you throw at it with a sense of elegant ruthlessness...I'm in love! 
  
 Songs I listened to so far: 
  
 Robert Plant & Alison Krauss - Sister Rosetta goes before us
 The Eagles - Witchy Woman
 Elbow - One Day Like This (was good on both, but the HD650's had the edge on the violins)
 Metallica - Enter Sandman
 Massive Attack - Teardrop (probably the only song the Grados didn't work for me, but then again, nor did the HD650's)
 Nick Cave - Red Right Hand
 Jack White - Lazaretto
 Fleetwood Mac - Gypsy
 Ella & Louis - Isn't This a Lovely Day (to me this was something quite special, the way the Grado's presented (and complimented) the vocal of both Louis & Ella, all whilst still leaving the presence of the band - not too distant and not too overpowering). 
  
 Glad I decided to take both the SR325e and the HD650, and there'll be a time and place for both, but right now I am really appreciating those Grados!


----------



## whirlwind

eekoz said:


> So my Grado SR325e and Sennheiser HD650's arrived yesterday. Haven't really had the chance to 'test-drive' them properly, but had a few listens on each and wow, they are startlingly different, and as for the Grados; the way they just effortlessly handle whatever you throw at it with a sense of elegant ruthlessness...I'm in love!
> 
> Songs I listened to so far:
> 
> ...


 
 Those two headphones should compliment each other very nicely....congrats.


----------



## maul

-


----------



## GreenBow

joedoe said:


> Any of you Grado junkies care to weigh in on the portable player debate? I'm in the market and looking at the Fiio X5ii and ibasso DX90. Thoughts?


 

 Would you consider a DAC to stack maybe with a smartphone? In the thread for the new Chord Mojo many people are doing that. Many others are stacking the Mojo with their existing DAPs and finding the audio much better. Some are even saying the Mojo sounds better than the Astell & Kern AK 240 (which is a £2000 DAP). http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info


----------



## ruthieandjohn

maul said:


> You know, I hadn't touched my SR-125i's in ages because the pads were completely worn to hell. Got some replacements, and I'm pretty amazed at their sound. I had replaced them with the MDR-7509HDs years ago, and they pretty much destroy those now that I've listened to them again. They can't quite go head to head with my X2s, but at half the price they're still a hell of a headphone. I've heard many statements about Grados having piercing highs, and I don't know if years of burn in has affected them, but the X2s are currently more harsh than the 125s. Either way, you have my respect again Grado -



A headphone-aware friend of mine (who prefers the Grado SR-60 to any of my other sub $1,000 headphones) compared my new SR-125e to my Ultrasone Edition 8 Rutheniums (closed), costing 10 times more. She preferred the Grados, while listening to P!nk, in particular due to the Grado's emphasis of vocals.


----------



## fjrabon

maul said:


> You know, I hadn't touched my SR-125i's in ages because the pads were completely worn to hell. Got some replacements, and I'm pretty amazed at their sound. I had replaced them with the MDR-7509HDs years ago, and they pretty much destroy those now that I've listened to them again. They can't quite go head to head with my X2s, but at half the price they're still a hell of a headphone. I've heard many statements about Grados having piercing highs, and I don't know if years of burn in has affected them, but the X2s are currently more harsh than the 125s. Either way, you have my respect again Grado -


 

 the 125i's were always one of the less treble piercing headphones in the line, as they started to see the smoothing out benefits of moving up the grado line, but hadn't yet jumped to L-Cush (the sr225 was the first that came standard with the L cush). The better driver/cable (compared to the 80/60), plastic chamber and flat pads always made the 125i a pretty warm sounding headphone, for the Grado SR line at least.
  
 the 325i's were the icepicks as the metal chamber + treble hot driver + L Cush could really ping the treble hard.  The "e" drivers smoothed out the treble a lot though, which really benefitted the 325e quite a bit.


----------



## GreenBow

I have to agree. I found the SR125i sparkly but very balanced. When I had the 125i, I read the odd comment from people saying all Grado are bright. I used to think, 'people are having a laugh'.
  
 The SR60 had a similar temperament, and I loved that too.
  
 I auditioned the SR80 and hankered over it also. Maybe I found it a little bright but I don't know now, since it was a long time ago. (The SR80 was shipped with L-cushion back then.) I remember playing Classic FM for a while on my PocketDAB1500 with my SR80 audition. I was stunned. I remember hearing a friction contact between violin strings and the bow, because the detail in that range was so prominent. Then of course the later SR80i went on to win best in class.


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> maul said:
> 
> 
> > You know, I hadn't touched my SR-125i's in ages because the pads were completely worn to hell. Got some replacements, and I'm pretty amazed at their sound. I had replaced them with the MDR-7509HDs years ago, and they pretty much destroy those now that I've listened to them again. They can't quite go head to head with my X2s, but at half the price they're still a hell of a headphone. I've heard many statements about Grados having piercing highs, and I don't know if years of burn in has affected them, but the X2s are currently more harsh than the 125s. Either way, you have my respect again Grado -
> ...



I had my Fiance sit down with me on Sunday morning for some tunes, this never really happens so I was glad she joined me and took some interest in my little Sunday morning routine. I gave her control of the tunes and we were both listening through the Chord Hugo. She had the GH1 and I had my Magnum build. She was having a really good time listening to her music which is mostly pop, country, and r&b. While she was enjoying it very much I had her switch headphones, mainly cause I was still in comparing headphones mode and liked the fact that this was music that I never listen to.
Well once we switched, she got a big smile on her face and started bobbing her head more with the music. The difference was quite striking. The most immediate thing was the bass impact. The GH1 with L cush has very good bass, but in comparison had almost no impact vs the Magnums. I'm sure a lot has to do with the heavy aluminum cups like the Ps1000, but I can't help but feel


----------



## sling5s

wormsdriver said:


> I had my Fiance sit down with me on Sunday morning for some tunes, this never really happens so I was glad she joined me and took some interest in my little Sunday morning routine. I gave her control of the tunes and we were both listening through the Chord Hugo. She had the GH1 and I had my Magnum build. She was having a really good time listening to her music which is mostly pop, country, and r&b. While she was enjoying it very much I had her switch headphones, mainly cause I was still in comparing headphones mode and liked the fact that this was music that I never listen to.
> Well once we switched, she got a big smile on her face and started bobbing her head more with the music. The difference was quite striking. The most immediate thing was the bass impact. The GH1 with L cush has very good bass, but in comparison had almost no impact vs the Magnums. I'm sure a lot has to do with the heavy aluminum cups like the Ps1000, but I can't help but feel


 

 Great to hear that you and wife were spending time together that way. 
 Personally I don't know if I would want more bass than what the GH1 has. It's find most of time but sometimes I do still think it has a little too much bass for me. But I would be interested in how the mids compare. To me that's where the magic is at. I'm also assuming it's the V6.
 I had the V4 and V5 and found the mids a little dry and thin.


----------



## maul

-


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > maul said:
> ...


 
 These must be some wonderful drivers....Grado sound with a nice bass slam...what is not to like  .


----------



## GreenBow

ruthieandjohn said:


> A headphone-aware friend of mine (who prefers the Grado SR-60 to any of my other sub $1,000 headphones) compared my new SR-125e to my Ultrasone Edition 8 Rutheniums (closed), costing 10 times more. She preferred the Grados, while listening to P!nk, in particular due to the Grado's emphasis of vocals.


 

 Pink does make a great tone. When she's makes good songs she makes a brilliant noise.


----------



## GreenBow

One of my 225e gimbals broke today. Please is it correct that if I write to Grado they send me a free one?
  
 Sulky face with no Grados. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It nearly induces tears when you think about it; how bad is that.
  
 I figure I want to get some metal gimbals because I don't want this to happen again. It's not that I mistreated my Grados either. I guess it's because I use them everyday, and sometimes for hours. They are only a year old.
  
  
 Now might be the time to get another pair of Grado that I was planning as an upgrade. Therefor I will always have two pairs and never be without. I planned having my current 225e as back up anyway. Being without is like the world stopped. I found these RS2e on ebay, and wanted to question the seller about the twelve month manufacturer warranty. I thought Grado warranty was only with official Grado retailers. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Grado-RS2e-Reference-Series-Open-Backed-Headphone-NEW-SEALED-/151879736854? Anyway the seller has blocked questions because he/she is too busy with questions apparently. I am thinking, 'not a good sign'.


----------



## JoeDoe

greenbow said:


> One of gimbals broke today. Please is it correct that if I write to Grado they send me a free one?
> 
> Sulky face with no Grados.
> 
> ...


 
 If you shoot them an email, they'll send replacements, usually free of charge.


----------



## GreenBow

joedoe said:


> If you shoot them an email, they'll send replacements, usually free of charge.


 

 Thank you. I bet if I could talk them into sending me some metal ones they would be expensive though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I have emailed them so, wait and see. I think I will chase them for some 225e buttons for my 225i with e-drivers. I mean they are 225e after all I suppose.


----------



## joseph69

greenbow said:


> Thank you. I bet if I could talk them into sending me some metal ones they would be expensive though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   Sorry to break the news, but Grado will not send you metal gimbals for sure, but it is a good idea to ask for 225e buttons.


----------



## GreenBow

joseph69 said:


> Sorry to break the news, but Grado will not send you metal gimbals for sure, but it is a good idea to ask for 225e buttons.


 

 It's OK. I did mean metal gimbals for my cash. I wasn't hoping for free ones.
  
 I was wondering though maybe the new RS1e gimbals are wider than the old ones because of the wider drivers. If the older version RS1/i gimbals fit, I'd be keen to get my paws on those. Sadly I can't help thinking my gimbals will keep breaking due to being used so much. They might not though.
  
 I understand now why GH-1 owners would have liked metal gimbals.
  
 Anyway they have kindly replied and will send me a plastic gimbal. (Grado the man!)


----------



## oaklandrichie

I recently sampled the 225e, 325e and RS2e's. 
 The 325e's were too bright for me. Being a drummer, years of cymbal crashes have made my ears sensitive to treble. The RS2e's were amazing, the treble was clear, but not as piercing as the 325e's. The 225e's didn't sound quite as detailed as the 325e's, but the treble spike wasn't there and they still sounded great to me. I'm looking to pick up a pair now. (not ready to lay down $500 for the RS2es).


----------



## fjrabon

oaklandrichie said:


> I recently sampled the 225e, 325e and RS2e's.
> The 325e's were too bright for me. Being a drummer, years of cymbal crashes have made my ears sensitive to treble. The RS2e's were amazing, the treble was clear, but not as piercing as the 325e's. The 225e's didn't sound quite as detailed as the 325e's, but the treble spike wasn't there and they still sounded great to me. I'm looking to pick up a pair now. (not ready to lay down $500 for the RS2es).


 

 yeah, this was my finding as well.  While the SR325e was a MAJOR improvement over the old 325i (which was, IMHO, unlistenable) it was still a bit harsh on the treble.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

To me, the SR325, specifically the SR325i (the gold ones) occupy a special place in the Grado line as their very brightest headphone. Just as I sometimes like to spice up my bland, healthy diet of wheat germ and tofu with eye-watering wasabi, the SR325i provides me an aurally cleansing ice pick to blast away the cobwebs.

The RS2e, indeed with more subdued trebles, does nearly everything right. I find it come out on top of my 10 point headphone comparison tests (see post "4 Dimensional 13 Grado Comparison " in my signature, where I place the RS2i on top, before I had the RS2e. I later compare the RS2i to th RS2e and liked the RS2e as compared to my (then) top headphone that I bought it. )


----------



## Audiomania2

I just got my SR200(HP1000 driver) today and WOW!
Before I actually try SR200 I was thinking all the HP1000 driver headphones are over priced.
But now I can see why many of you are crazy about HP1000 and the crazy price!
For now, I just wish I had the money to buy HP1000.


----------



## joseph69

audiomania2 said:


> I just got my SR200(HP1000 driver) today and WOW!
> Before I actually try SR200 I was thinking all the HP1000 driver headphones are over priced.
> But now I can see why many of you are crazy about HP1000 and the crazy price!
> *For now, I just wish I had the money to buy HP1000.*


 
 Congratulations!
 Why not just put the SR-200 (HP-1000 drivers) in aluminum cups?


----------



## Audiomania2

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations!
> Why not just put the SR-200 (HP-1000 drivers) in aluminum cups?



Thanks! 
Is SR200 using the exact same driver as HP2?
If so, then I might buy HP1000 aluminum shell and cable from headphile.


----------



## joseph69

audiomania2 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Your welcome.
 Thought you had HP-1000 drivers in the SR-200?
 Anyway, I think I recall @kayandjohnmentioning the driver weren't the same in the
 HP-1/HP-2…but don't quote me on that as I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Audiomania2

joseph69 said:


> Your welcome.
> Thought you had HP-1000 drivers in the SR-200?
> Anyway, I think I recall @kayandjohn
> mentioning the driver weren't the same in the
> HP-1/HP-2…but don't quote me on that as I'm not 100% sure.




I think I saw someone saying that SR200 driver shares the same outer appearance of HP1000 driver but they sound little different. 
My SR200 has the 'black star' drivers (star shape in the middle of the driver) with wide headband. I was thinking this is what they call 'HP1000 driver' but I could be wrong :/


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Your welcome.
> Thought you had HP-1000 drivers in the SR-200?
> Anyway, I think I recall @kayandjohnmentioning the driver weren't the same in the
> HP-1/HP-2…but don't quote me on that as I'm not 100% sure.


 
 No, I don't have any reason to believe that the SR-200 and HP-1000 drivers are different (or the same... I know nothing about the SR-200).  Even if the drivers are the same, I know that Joseph Grado (and other Grados as well) also processed the drivers in different ways, e.g., coatings and the like, that could change the sound of the same drivers.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> No, I don't have any reason to believe that the SR-200 and HP-1000 drivers are different (or the same... I know nothing about the SR-200).  Even if the drivers are the same, I know that Joseph Grado (and other Grados as well) also processed the drivers in different ways, e.g., coatings and the like, that could change the sound of the same drivers.


 
 Sorry, I wasn't sure if it was you, but IIRC someone mentioned that the drivers were different in the HP1-2…or maybe I'm thinking about what you said about the different coating to give them different sounds?


----------



## jaywillin

it's saturday !
 sometimes (a lot) to me, its not about absolute SQ, it's about the performance , and getting your groove on !


----------



## JoeDoe

I got one for ya Jay:


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> I got one for ya Jay:




 i have a couple of john mayall albums 
 nice pick joe !!


----------



## whirlwind

Yeah, wonderful pick, Joe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 I went and watched this wonderful man last night!


----------



## wormsdriver

joedoe said:


> I got one for ya Jay:


----------



## dwayniac

[/IMG]




I found another version of the L cush that has the same foam as the flat cush. It's larger in circumference than the stock cushion and very close in thickness. I think they are more comfortable than the stock L's and the SQ sounds the same to my ears.


----------



## joseph69

dwayniac said:


> I found another version of the L cush that has the same foam as the flat cush. It's larger in circumference than the stock cushion and very close in thickness. I think they are more comfortable than the stock L's and the SQ sounds the same to my ears.


 
 It doesn't seem to be nearly as beveled as the (L) cushion though…it almost appears to be cooler to a quarter modded (S) cushion.
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[attach]1498634[/attach]

 [attach]1498635[/attach]
  [/spoiler]


----------



## dwayniac

It seems like a cross between an L and quarter mod pad,which I own too,but the sound quality is like the stock L to my ears.


----------



## joseph69

dwayniac said:


> It seems like a cross between an L and quarter mod pad,which I own too,but the sound quality is like the stock L to my ears.


 
 Yes it does…as long as you find it more comfortable for you and the sound is the same as the (L) cushion…enjoy!


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


>


 
 i got a fever, and the only prescription is more cowbell !


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> i got a fever, and the only prescription is more cowbell !



 

Please watch this space for the announcement of my "Cowbell Concerto" being debuted at Carnegie Hall soon with the New York Philharmonic.


----------



## Arty McGhee

there's a bit of chicka chicka in this one
 i prefer the original, i played this at many parties back in the day
 it was a controversial move for mayall as he made the album without a drummer


----------



## GreenBow

Those pads look like these. http://www.amazon.co.uk/EF%C2%AE-Doughnut-Earpads-Grado-Headphones/dp/B00WGIRYZS/ref=sr_1_51?ie=UTF8&qid=1447535125&sr=8-51&keywords=grado+pads
  
 I have seen them sold by other vendors and they had a good star-review rating.


----------



## joseph69

greenbow said:


> Those pads look like these. http://www.amazon.co.uk/EF%C2%AE-Doughnut-Earpads-Grado-Headphones/dp/B00WGIRYZS/ref=sr_1_51?ie=UTF8&qid=1447535125&sr=8-51&keywords=grado+pads
> I have seen hem sold by other vendors and they had a good star-review rating.


 
 They sure do!


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > i got a fever, and the only prescription is more cowbell !
> ...


 





 
 in the meantime ..............


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ruthieandjohn said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > i got a fever, and the only prescription is more cowbell !
> ...


 
 I thought it would debut by now, but I am the featured soloist on "Cowbell Concerto,"  and the cow keeps walking away when I try to practice my solo... and I keep slipping and falling down in the material it leaves in its wake!


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> I thought it would debut by now, but I am the featured soloist on "Cowbell Concerto,"  and the cow keeps walking away when I try to practice my solo... and I keep slipping and falling down in the material it leaves in its wake!


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Sorry, I wasn't sure if it was you, but IIRC someone mentioned that the drivers were different in the HP1-2…or maybe I'm thinking about what you said about the different coating to give them different sounds?


 
  
 From what I have read, there are many versions of HP1000, and it goes beyond having different drivers, or impedence switch.
  
 HP1 and HP2 have the same drivers, and the ones that didn't meet Joseph's standards, were installed in the HP3.
  
 On some HP1000, the aluminium have an almost matte finish, while others, have a more shiny finish. Some have a slightly dome shaped grill, like my HP2, while others have flat grills.
  
 The HP1000's world is a lot more complicated than I had imagined when I first bought mine. There's the HP1, wich has an impedence switch, the HP2, HP3, the different drivers, cables, grill, and finish.
  
 I have no doubt that the SR200 are good sounding headphones, however, considering the fact that there were significant enough differences among the black star drivers to motivate Joseph to make a third serie, (HP3), and sell them for $100 less.
  
 That being said, I can't help but wonder if the SR200's drivers are those that were left over after Joseph had completed the HP1000 serie. I hope I'm wrong, but it's possible that the SR200 have inherited the drivers that didn't make it, in the HP3.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> From what I have read, there are many versions of HP1000, and it goes beyond having different drivers, or impedence switch. HP1 and HP2 have the same drivers, and the ones that didn't meet Joseph's standards, were installed in the HP3.
> On some HP1000, the aluminium have an almost matte finish, while others, have a more shiny finish. Some have a slightly dome shaped grill, like my HP2, while others have flat grills. The HP1000's world is a lot more complicated than I had imagined when I first bought mine. There's the HP1, wich has an impedence switch, the HP2, HP3, the different drivers, cables, grill, and finish.
> I have no doubt that the SR200 are good sounding headphones, however, considering the fact that there were significant enough differences among the black star drivers to motivate Joseph to make a third serie, (HP3), and sell them for $100 less.
> That being said, I can't help but wonder if the SR200's drivers are those that were left over after Joseph had completed the HP1000 serie. I hope I'm wrong, but it's possible that the SR200 have inherited the drivers that didn't make it, in the HP3.


 
 Interesting…I never knew about the different finishes/cables/grills, thanks.


----------



## oaklandrichie

Just picked up a pair of barely used sr225i's for $130 on craigslist. I guess the seller preferred his HD600's and never touched the Grados. Anyway, stoked to finally get my hands on these. Just listened to some Black Lips and I love the detail. 
 I just wish the cable was longer. Only 6 feet.


----------



## rfan8312

Nice thick cable though.


----------



## wormsdriver

sling5s said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > I had my Fiance sit down with me on Sunday morning for some tunes, this never really happens so I was glad she joined me and took some interest in my little Sunday morning routine. I gave her control of the tunes and we were both listening through the Chord Hugo. She had the GH1 and I had my Magnum build. She was having a really good time listening to her music which is mostly pop, country, and r&b. While she was enjoying it very much I had her switch headphones, mainly cause I was still in comparing headphones mode and liked the fact that this was music that I never listen to.
> ...


 
 ah, I knew I forgot something. First off, sorry about the *incomplete post*, I've been losing a few thanks to posting on my cell phone.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I guess I posted this before I lost the whole thing but then I forgot to get back to it, and now I lost that train of thought and it's gone forever!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I used to feel the same about the GH1/L as far as bass goes, then I grew to really appreciate it in the Grado lineup. The difference sounds to me more like it's the Aluminum cups and sleeves, very much like the PS1000. It's a solid, controlled impact when it's called for, it's not boomy or flabby. 
  
 These are in fact the V6 drivers. I've had the Turbulent X before and I also have a pair of V4 magnums right now. I remember liking all Sr series Grados more then them since I found them like you mentioned dry and thin, pretty lifeless in my book (for the X). My current V4 (finished yesterday)are in Mahogany sleeves with Sr325 cups and they are not really at the level of my V6 so nevermind that.
  
 Midrange compared to the GH1 sounds warmer and more natural to my ears. I listened to "Grandma's Hands" by Livingston Taylor (on Tidal). The Gh1 sounds like slightly sharper edges, finger snaps also are very dry/sharp. On the Magnum the background singers sound beautiful, Taylor's voice, breath sound warmer and natural, finger snaps sound a bit meatier and not as sharp.
 EDIT: BTW, the Gh1 does sound airier and more transparent than the my Magnums.
  
 My setup is: PC (Tidal) > Hugo > MAD Ear+ HD
  
  
 I'm considering sending these out to a few Grado Heads (if they want) on here to see what they think of these. I just need to let them go first!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


whirlwind said:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> These must be some wonderful drivers....Grado sound with a nice bass slam...what is not to like  .


----------



## wormsdriver

Another good Sunday morning here in South Texas!


----------



## wormsdriver

Spoiler: Warning: bonus!


----------



## sling5s

wormsdriver said:


> ah, I knew I forgot something. First off, sorry about the *incomplete post*, I've been losing a few thanks to posting on my cell phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for posting. The V6 sounds awesome. Hope to try them someday.


----------



## sling5s

wormsdriver said:


> I'm considering sending these out to a few Grado Heads (if they want) on here to see what they think of these. I just need to let them go first!


 
 Would love to demo them for sure!!!


----------



## jaywillin

headphones on, coffee in the cup, let's get this thing started 
  
 this just has a sunday morning feel, that muscle shoals sound


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Interesting…I never knew about the different finishes/cables/grills, thanks.


 
  
 You're welcome.
  
  


oaklandrichie said:


> Just picked up a pair of barely used sr225i's for $130 on craigslist. I guess the seller preferred his HD600's and never touched the Grados. Anyway, stoked to finally get my hands on these. Just listened to some Black Lips and I love the detail.
> I just wish the cable was longer. Only 6 feet.


 
  
 I used to own a pair of Senns HD600, and one day, I went to my dealer's to have my turntable ajusted, and while I was waiting, I compared the HD600 to the RS1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The first thing that strucked me was the amount of details that the RS1 were able to retrieve compared to the HD600.
  
 A few weeks later, I sold my HD600, and I joined The Dark Side.
  
 Oh!, and I agree that the newer Grado's cables are a bit short, so Grado, if you're reading this, how about making your cables longer, instead of bigger!


----------



## oaklandrichie

I just ordered the Grado extension cable. 
 Maybe that's what they want me to do. Six feet isn't enough. Ten feet should be standard.


----------



## rgs9200m

FWIW, I use a Stephan Audio extension cable with my Grados (GS1000e and RS1) and I find its sounds the best, better than the Grado or some others I tried.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Six feet is too long for Grado cables... should be four feet.  Had to build a special apron with pockets to hold the excess cable on my Grados as I walk around with them on my head and my music player in my pocket...


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Six feet is too long for Grado cables... *should be four feet. *


 
 Agreed 100%.


----------



## GreenBow

ruthieandjohn said:


> Six feet is too long for Grado cables... should be four feet.  Had to build a special apron with pockets to hold the excess cable on my Grados as I walk around with them on my head and my music player in my pocket...


 

@kayandjohn's photos hahah.


----------



## jaywillin

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/grado-prestige-series-sr60e-headphones


----------



## GreenBow

greenbow said:


> One of my 225e gimbals broke today. Please is it correct that if I write to Grado they send me a free one?
> 
> Sulky face with no Grados.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Grado UK sent me a new gimbal today, free of charge - no hassle.


----------



## whirlwind

greenbow said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > One of my 225e gimbals broke today. Please is it correct that if I write to Grado they send me a free one?
> ...


 
 You have got to love them for that.


----------



## XLR8

greenbow said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > One of my 225e gimbals broke today. Please is it correct that if I write to Grado they send me a free one?
> ...




In my country when asked for a free gimbal from Grado was told the cost. No freebies and no consistency across the globe on spare gimbals.


----------



## GreenBow

xlr8 said:


> In my country when asked for a free gimbal from Grado was told the cost. No freebies and no consistency across the globe on spare gimbals.


 

 I just filled in the repair form on Grado UK website. I also sent them an email with my address. They sent me the free gimbal and posted using quick delivery.
  
 It did take Grado UK three days to contact me over the weekend, so I emailed Grado USA. Grado USA were happy to post me a free gimbal with an extremely exceptional fair postage cost paid by me. I think I just asked them if I could acquire one.
  
 ----
  
 To the Grado Fan Club,
 I read a post from someone that seemed to imply that the G-cushion is warmer to wear than the L-cushion. Please is this the case?


----------



## joseph69

greenbow said:


> To the Grado Fan Club,
> I read a post from someone that seemed to imply that the G-cushion is warmer to wear than the L-cushion. Please is this the case?


 
 Do you mean temperature wise?


----------



## GreenBow

Yeah, I mean temperature. I love the L-cushion for being probably as cool as a headphone can be. I was left curious after reading a post that seemed to imply the G-cush was less a pad to wear in summer. (No-one else ever mentioned an issue with the G-cush and heat.)


----------



## XLR8

greenbow said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > In my country when asked for a free gimbal from Grado was told the cost. No freebies and no consistency across the globe on spare gimbals.
> ...


 

 Hmmmm that is interesting.
 When I contacted Grado USA they told me the email address of local supplier who I contacted and they never replied. I then had to contact them through their website and when I asked I was told price and delivery price as well. would have been nice if Grado HQ did send one out and I would have paid for the shipping but they have strict international policy so I guess you got lucky


----------



## GreenBow

xlr8 said:


> Hmmmm that is interesting.
> would have been nice if Grado HQ did send one out and I would have paid for the shipping but they have strict international policy so I guess you got lucky


 
 Initially they directed me to Grado UK (http://grado.co.uk/) when I gave them my address. However I offered to be happy to pay for postage, and they said OK-fine.
 Grado UK came out of left field though after three days silence, and told me they had posted a gimbal out. Love them!


----------



## rovopio

xlr8 said:


> Hmmmm that is interesting.
> When I contacted Grado USA they told me the email address of local supplier who I contacted and they never replied. I then had to contact them through their website and when I asked I was told price and delivery price as well. would have been nice if Grado HQ did send one out and I would have paid for the shipping but they have strict international policy so I guess you got lucky


 
  
 I really think "Grado UK" is not Grado. It's just the authorized distributor of the UK. It's just so happened that the auth. distributor in the UK is more responsive than your country's (or mine for that matter).


----------



## fjrabon

greenbow said:


> Yeah, I mean temperature. I love the L-cushion for being probably as cool as a headphone can be. I was left curious after reading a post that seemed to imply the G-cush was less a pad to wear in summer. (No-one else ever mentioned an issue with the G-cush and heat.)




It's certainly warmer than the L is. It makes them over ear instead of on ear. I wouldn't say it's a problem unless you're extremely sensitive to that sort of thing. They'd still cooler than any sealed headphone.


----------



## GreenBow

fjrabon said:


> It's certainly warmer than the L is. It makes them over ear instead of on ear. I wouldn't say it's a problem unless you're extremely sensitive to that sort of thing. They'd still cooler than any sealed headphone.


 

 Thank you. I think the cool nature of Grado contributes to making me a fan. I wouldn't consider buying a sealed headphone now. I even found the s-cushion too warm for longer wearing sessions, when I owned the SR125i. I had to wipe my ears.
  
 I also recall a 'hot' day long ago when I was auditioning the SR60 and SR80. Putting the SR80 (which shipped with L-cushion back then,) on after the SR60 was a relief. 
  
 I definitely find the L-cushion a masterstroke because I have just gone through summer with it. I didn't have any uncomfortable listening times with heat from it. Considering how comfortable it is, it's just genius. I am however startled how expensive replacements are. £25 for an L-cush in the UK. £60 for the G-cush, which is $91 USD.


----------



## EekOZ

greenbow said:


> I am however startled how expensive replacements are. £25 for an L-cush in the UK. £60 for the G-cush, which is $91 USD.


 
  
 Ouch! £60 is rough. Here (Aus) we have them for $75 (which too is pretty pricey), but when converting back to GBP, not so bad...about £30. 
  
 L-cush are A$45, which is around the same price (£24), so nothing really in it there.


----------



## MartialMorin

Dude you are Listening to Rage against the Machine AT school + you love Grados + you made a girl smile cuz Grado sounds so fine... you Sir are a really good men!!!


----------



## Harry Manback

martialmorin said:


> Dude you are Listening to Rage against the Machine AT school + you love Grados + you made a girl smile cuz Grado sounds so fine... you Sir are a really good men!!!


 
  
 "Cocaine is a hell of a drug..." -- Rick James


----------



## GreenBow

eekoz said:


> Ouch! £60 is rough. Here (Aus) we have them for $75 (which too is pretty pricey), but when converting back to GBP, not so bad...about £30.
> 
> L-cush are A$45, which is around the same price (£24), so nothing really in it there.


 

 Yep. Here it is, G-cush £59. http://grado.co.uk/accessories/gs1000e-ps1000e-cushions


----------



## jaywillin

harry manback said:


> "Cocaine is a hell of a drug..." -- Rick James


 
 superfreak !


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> harry manback said:
> 
> 
> > "Cocaine is a hell of a drug..." -- Rick James
> ...


----------



## stacker45

harry manback said:


> "Cocaine is a hell of a drug..." -- Rick James


 
  
 ''Oxycodone too.....Stacker45''


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> harry manback said:
> 
> 
> > "Cocaine is a hell of a drug..." -- Rick James
> ...


 
 Ha ha


----------



## EekOZ

Sitting here, listening some tunes and all I can say is Grado loves Jeff Buckley! 

*happiness*


----------



## dr cornelius

eekoz said:


> Sitting here, listening some tunes and all I can say is Grado loves Jeff Buckley!
> 
> *happiness*


 

 One of the first artists I listened to on my 125e’s...  Listening again right now


----------



## swspiers

stacker45 said:


> ''Oxycodone too.....Stacker45''


 
 I see we have the usual substance abuse issues back in my favorite thread.
  
 My advice: listen to 1 Grado and PM me in the morning...


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> I see we have the usual substance abuse issues back in my favorite thread.
> 
> My advice: listen to 1 Grado and PM me in the morning...


 
 that's how it starts scott, next thing you know, it's all day everyday , shunning all other activities, losing relationships...... you know how it goes


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> that's how it starts scott, next thing you know, it's all day everyday , shunning all other activities, losing relationships...... you know how it goes


 
 Yeah.  But I'm a functioning Gradoholic....


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > that's how it starts scott, next thing you know, it's all day everyday , shunning all other activities, losing relationships...... you know how it goes
> ...


 
 Hey Scott, hope all is well.
  
 How is single life treating you....pretty good I imagine.


----------



## Alessandro1

We are collecting data to build a Headphone database about sound evaluation (report-card evaluating headphones by headfiers)
  
 The number of Grado evalueted is not so high, so
  
 Your evaluation is welcome!
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/787898/headphones-report-card-lets-judge-them


----------



## ruthieandjohn

alessandro1 said:


> We are collecting data to build a Headphone database about sound evaluation (report-card evaluating headphones by headfiers)
> 
> The number of Grado evalueted is not so high, so
> 
> ...


 
 Here's my contribution... specific to Grados, and seeking to rank order them on four major acoustic features (collapsed from 10) and prepared by a variety of 3-way rankings over multiple combinations of 13 Grado models.  Since doing that, I have acquired a total of 20 models now, and I have done some three way compares of these newer ones as well, but I have not yet put them into the overall rankings.
  
 Here is a chart of the 13 I did look at, where they are ranked against each other on four acoustic features, from top (100%) to bottom (0%) and then given an overall ranking (87% is high) based on combining the four acoustic feature rankings:
  

  
 Here is a four-dimensional plot of the above data, where dots are labelled with model numbers (color is the fourth dimension, and the 3D coordinate system is of course projected onto the 2D screen.)
  

  
  
  
  
 Details about what the terms mean, as well as how the four terms are combined from the 10 acoustic features used in the 3-way rankings, and references to the variety of 3-way compares (most of which have their own post) are given in the link in my signature line with title similar to "4D  graphic compare of 13 Grado models."
  
 Enjoy!  More coming eventually, when I get the time to do it and some of my problem children (e.g., Grado GS1000e) have burned in more.


----------



## joseph69

Immediately thought about your comparison charts as soon as I had seen this thread.


----------



## GreenBow

joseph69 said:


> Immediately thought about your comparison charts as soon as I had seen this thread.


 

 I'm really looking forward to @kayandjohn's more emotive and descriptive evaluation of Grados too. I bet I will read it end to end at least a few times.


----------



## equedadoii

selfishly, maybe a comparison including the magnum v6 drivers too?


----------



## GreenBow

equedadoii said:


> selfishly, maybe a comparison including the magnum v6 drivers too?


 

 Heh heh funny.
  
 How did you get on with the Mojo? Have you listened to it with your Grados yet.


----------



## equedadoii

greenbow said:


> Heh heh funny.
> 
> How did you get on with the Mojo? Have you listened to it with your Grados yet.


 
  
 the mojo should arrive first week of december ish.
 at that point, i'll be using it to drive used sr60i. lol.
 the modded grado goodness won't come til weeks afterward i think.
 once i even receive the cups from shapeways (tenth of december, maybe), i have to ship it all off to someone for soldering, etc.
  
 hoping my candidate for labor can do some detachable cable mod
 and
 i'm to decide between the 7506 sony headband or the turbulent headbands (or something else if it comes up). i just want something that'll clamp better to my head; something that allows me to get carried away while listening.


----------



## swspiers

whirlwind said:


> Hey Scott, hope all is well.
> 
> How is single life treating you....pretty good I imagine.


 
 Ha!  Not so single.  I'm sharing my intense music/equipment hobby with my fiancee from 30 years ago! She bought me the Rhino 180 gram re-printing of the first Black Sabbath album for a surprise gift And she definitely gets "excited" with my stereo, and is trying to figure out how she lived without Sonos for all these years.


----------



## GreenBow

equedadoii said:


> the mojo should arrive first week of december ish.
> at that point, i'll be using it to drive used sr60i. lol.
> the modded grado goodness won't come til weeks afterward i think.
> once i even receive the cups from shapeways (tenth of december, maybe), i have to ship it all off to someone for soldering, etc.
> ...


 
  
 Why not try get confident with the soldering yourself? It's really easy when have practiced a few times. It might be cheaper than paying someone to do it. For a cheap but reasonable quality soldering iron, buy an Antex. Find a fairly fine tip for the Grado job.
  
 What I would say is get good with solder by reading online how to, and practice. Then look the maybe videos or pictures about Grados to get a look at the soldering.
  
 (I only mucked about with a very few tiny soldering jobs when I was growing up. Then when I went off to uni and did my undergraduate dual honours, one half was electronics. It was easy doing the soldering. A good iron is about best advice. Cheap horrid ones like Silverline will end with a job in a mess.)


----------



## equedadoii

greenbow said:


> Why not try get confident with the soldering yourself? It's really easy when have practiced a few times. It might be cheaper than paying someone to do it. For a cheap but reasonable quality soldering iron, by an Antex. Find a fairly fine tip for the Grado job.
> 
> What I would say is get good with solder by reading online how to, and practice. Then look the maybe videos or pictures about Grados to get a look at the soldering.
> 
> (I only mucked about with a very few tiny soldering jobs when I was growing up. Then when I went off to uni and did my undergraduate dual honours, one half was electronics. It was easy doing the soldering. A good iron is about best advice. Cheap horrid ones like Silverline will end with a job in a mess.)


 
  
 that's all fair and good. at the same time, i suppose that even if i learned to solder like a boss,
 i'd still have to ship it out at some point seeing as i'm into the detachable cables idea.
  
 in the future, it may be a pursuit i'll try out. 
 i've been quite stimulated by the grado modding community. entire universe it is.


----------



## GreenBow

equedadoii said:


> that's all fair and good. at the same time, i suppose that even if i learned to solder like a boss,
> i'd still have to ship it out at some point seeing as i'm into the detachable cables idea.
> 
> in the future, it may be a pursuit i'll try out.
> i've been quite stimulated by the grado modding community. entire universe it is.


 
  
 Typo here:
 For a cheap but reasonable quality soldering iron, by an Antex.
 should read,
 For a cheap but reasonable quality soldering iron, *buy *an Antex.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Ha! * Not so single*.  I'm sharing my intense music/equipment hobby with my fiancee from 30 years ago! She bought me the Rhino 180 gram re-printing of the first Black Sabbath album for a surprise gift And she definitely gets "excited" with my stereo, and is trying to figure out how she lived without Sonos for all these years.


 
  
 that didn't take long , congrats !
 my other half is the last girlfriend in high school, we reconnected a little over 4 years ago


----------



## jaywillin

well damn, one of the little black plastic sleeve/rod stopper on my ms2i has disappeared , hmmmmmmmm


----------



## JoeDoe

jaywillin said:


> well damn, one of the little black plastic sleeve/rod stopper on my ms2i has disappeared , hmmmmmmmm




 Pretty sure I've got a pair. I can throw them in the box when you're ready to pull the trigger on those parts


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Pretty sure I've got a pair. I can throw them in the box when you're ready to pull the trigger on those parts


 
 you sir are a gentleman and a scholar !  thanks


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Scott, hope all is well.
> ...


 
 That is awesome.....congrats!


----------



## stacker45

swspiers said:


> I see we have the usual substance abuse issues back in my favorite thread.
> 
> My advice: listen to 1 Grado and PM me in the morning...


 
  
 Dr Swispers, I thought that you were an headphone general practitioner, I didn't know that you're also a Grado specialist. 
  
 Can you specify the posology, I need to know wich Grado I need to listen to, and for how long, I've overdosed twice before, and it sucks. The first O.D was with a pair of Stax 009, and I had to have a Grado rep transport me to my Grado dealer for treatments. 
  
 The second O.D. was much more serious. I was at my dealer's, listening to my favorite CDs for over an hour, with a pair of Sennheiser Orpheus HEV-90. I had to be air lifted straight to the Grado trauma center in Brooklyn.
  
 The specialist at Grado's I.C.U. had to give me an equivalent to Narcan, wich is given to reverses the effect of opiates in overdose cases.  So they hooked me up to a pair of Beats for 6 hours straight!


----------



## GreenBow

jaywillin said:


> well damn, one of the little black plastic sleeve/rod stopper on my ms2i has disappeared , hmmmmmmmm


 

 Why don't you email Grado. They recently sent me a whole free gimbal.


----------



## jaywillin

greenbow said:


> Why don't you email Grado. They recently sent me a whole free gimbal.


 
 that's an idea, i might have to contact alessandro though, i contacted grado once before about an ms2i, and they said they didn't handle alessandro, of course i could say it was for another grado


----------



## swspiers

stacker45 said:


> Dr Swispers, I thought that you were an headphone general practitioner, I didn't know that you're also a Grado specialist.
> 
> Can you specify the posology, I need to know wich Grado I need to listen to, and for how long, I've overdosed twice before, and it sucks. The first O.D was with a pair of Stax 009, and I had to have a Grado rep transport me to my Grado dealer for treatments.
> 
> ...


 
 Ah, that's a tough one.  I mean, people have different tolerances, and due to the synergistic effects of some headphones, I think it's important to use the opposite approach in each case.
  
 For the Stax SR-009, I think the first impulse is to take a homeopathic approach, i.e. PS-1000, GS-1000.  But that's just feeding the symptom, so instead I have to recommend the SR-60e, to regain homeostasis.Rediscovering the wonders of inexpensive excellence can work wonders.
  
 The Orpheus Syndrome is more serious, and I'm glad you are aware of the dangers.  There is no cure, there is no going back.  But I believe Dr. Jay would concur that Joe Bonamassa delivered on the original RS-1 @ 90 dB has been shown to be effective in ameliorating if not eliminating the pathology.  But here's where things get controversial.  Some, like me, advocate a solid state approach, whereas others hypothesize that tubes, even the BH Crack, is the correct route of administration. Two competing schools of thought, with no clear answers.
  
 If all else fails, Wilson WATT/Puppies or Apogee Scintilla  speakers driven by a complete Mcintosh front end, i.e. the "Nuclear Option" is known to obliterate Orpheus Syndrome.  But that's a case of the cure causing more damage than the initial presenting illness.  Use with caution!


----------



## LugBug1

Recently bought some SR225e, my second pair as I used to own the 225i. Absolutely loving them! The little improvements are further refining the sound to my ears. They sound a little smoother and defo more airy. Less resonance and improved definition. To my ears they now sound a lot closer to the RS1i I owned rather than the older 225i. Bought them for Jazz but I've been enjoying classical as well this time around and I've never owned Grado for listening to large complex works before. 
  
 Well done Grado, I was sceptical as always when manufacturers "improve" and then resell but in this case I would defo recommend the 'e' over the 'i'.
  
 The Grado sweet spot is now even sweeter!


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> well damn, one of the little black plastic sleeve/rod stopper on my ms2i has disappeared , hmmmmmmmm


 
 Jay, just go to a local hobby shop and buy "antenna rod tips" for a remote control car…or I know Home Depot has some, but I don't know what sizes.


----------



## whirlwind

lugbug1 said:


> Recently bought some SR225e, my second pair as I used to own the 225i. Absolutely loving them! The little improvements are further refining the sound to my ears. They sound a little smoother and defo more airy. Less resonance and improved definition. To my ears they now sound a lot closer to the RS1i I owned rather than the older 225i. Bought them for Jazz but I've been enjoying classical as well this time around and I've never owned Grado for listening to large complex works before.
> 
> Well done Grado, I was sceptical as always when manufacturers "improve" and then resell but in this case I would defo recommend the 'e' over the 'i'.
> 
> The Grado sweet spot is now even sweeter!


 
 Congrats


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Jay, just go to a local hobby shop and buy "antenna rod tips" for a remote control car…or I know Home Depot has some, but I don't know what sizes.


 
  
 you're a regular fount of information joseph , good idea, you're hobby store likes you don't they ?


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> you're a regular fount of information joseph , good idea, you're hobby store likes you don't they ?


 
 Thank you.
 Every time I go in there they know I need something for my HP's. They have lots of unusual things that are sometimes hard to find…love it there!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Thank you.
> Every time I go in there they know I need something for my HP's. They have lots of unusual things that are sometimes hard to find…love it there!


 
 i love them too, my dad used to make me to the one we had in macon when i was growing up, we raced slot cars , we had a big track set up in our garage, i did the model rocket thing for a while, models, etc, good memories 
 the closest real hobby shop to me is in huntsville, about 20-30 minutes away, but i've been known to pop in from time to time


----------



## GreenBow

Hahha did you see that dude on youtube that did a review of sorts for his Grado PS500? In the review he accidentally gave them a bit of yank and the rod stopper popped off. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqLog6gIjjg
  
 I assured him it was OK though, and helps with replacing gimbals.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i love them too, my dad used to make me to the one we had in macon when i was growing up, we raced slot cars , we had a big track set up in our garage, i did the model rocket thing for a while, models, etc, good memories
> the closest real hobby shop to me is in huntsville, about 20-30 minutes away, but i've been known to pop in from time to time


 
 I built my first RC car back in 1991 and still have it but with all new technology e.g. motor/speed control/servos/receiver/transmitter, but only use it like every 2-3yrs for a short time (novelty)…but it performs just as well as all of my friends *newer* RC cars or even better!


----------



## stacker45

swspiers said:


> Ah, that's a tough one.  I mean, people have different tolerances, and due to the synergistic effects of some headphones, I think it's important to use the opposite approach in each case.
> 
> For the Stax SR-009, I think the first impulse is to take a homeopathic approach, i.e. PS-1000, GS-1000.  But that's just feeding the symptom, so instead I have to recommend the SR-60e, to regain homeostasis.Rediscovering the wonders of inexpensive excellence can work wonders.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the advice Dr S.
  
 I have had the chance to listen to the Wilson Watt Puppies, at the Montréal Hi-Fi show. They were playing some Oscar Petterson, and I have never piano sound so real, through a pair of speakers. It fet as though there was a concert Steinway in the room.  
  
 The Watt Puppies, and Mac electronics are great...too bad that a complete system of that caliber costs about as much as a house!


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Thanks for the advice Dr S.
> 
> I have had the chance to listen to the *Wilson Watt Puppies*, at the Montréal Hi-Fi show. They were playing some Oscar Petterson, and I have never piano sound so real, through a pair of speakers. It fet as though there was a concert Steinway in the room.
> 
> The Watt Puppies, and Mac electronics are great...too bad that a complete system of that caliber costs about as much as a house!


 
 I had mentioned this once before not to long ago, that I also had the opportunity to hear the Wilson Watt Puppies back in the early 90's at Sound By Singer in N.Y.C. and the hair on my arms was literally standing up…literally!


----------



## jaywillin

every now and then, a little from the king is in order !


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers is much more learned than myself in the scientific ,and physiological aspects of addiction, i'll leave that aspect for him, who cares about neurons, receptors, genetics, chemical imbalances, etc.......
  
 part of recovery is telling your story, what it was like, what happened, and what it's like now so, here we go
  
 my name is jay and i'm a music, audio, gear junkie, (you all say "hey jay, welcome") 
 music is the high, i love to get high right? , it fills the "hole in my soul" 
 next question, how am i going to get high ? well, in the beginning, a little transistor radio, under the covers past bedtime listening to a.m. radio and the little suitcase record player listening to 45's did the job.
 then i started  listening to dad's system that i wasn't allowed to touch, i don't remember the receiver, speaker brand i DO remember the garrard turntable, and some realistic headphones
 then my first system, and sony "all in one"  receiver, 8-track, turntable speakers, and i later stole his headphones. 
 next up, my first "real system" (to me anyway) bought as my first credit purchase from circuit city , a sanyo rack system , cassette player, no cd player yet.
 see the progression of the disease happening here ? then, the bomb :
 i experienced my first "highend" stereo, mcintosh   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then i discovered STEREOPHILE magazine , yikes 
 my many addictions yes, polysubstance abuser here,  carried me to euphoric heights, and crashing lows 
 fast forward to now,  personal, computer based audio, and headphones. AUDIO CRACK !!  and yes, it's a helluva drug
  
 the prognosis is not good, the only cure is total abstinence , and who the hell wants to do that ? 
 so here i sit, on a sunday morning, listening to
  

  

  
 now, i just told my story, but in all reality, i told your story to i bet, maybe not the exact facts, but if you're here, on head-fi, you just might be an addict , what do we tell everyone when they 
 join us here "sorry for your wallet" lol, we get each other.
  
 well, that's my story, and i'm sticking to it, what a long strange trip its been, and i'm happier than a pig in slop !


----------



## mysticstryk

I've been wanting to buy an entry level Grado for awhile, try out a new headphone sound.  I've been trying to decide between the SR80e and the Allessandro MS1.  I'm intrigued by possibly eventually modding the MS1 into a MS1000, so I'm kinda leaning towards the Allessandro.  
  
 What do you guys think?  I listen to symphonic metal, classic rock, symphony orchestra, some electronic and a small assortment of other genres.


----------



## jaywillin

mysticstryk said:


> I've been wanting to buy an entry level Grado for awhile, try out a new headphone sound.  I've been trying to decide between the SR80e and the Allessandro MS1.  I'm intrigued by possibly eventually modding the MS1 into a MS1000, so I'm kinda leaning towards the Allessandro.
> 
> What do you guys think?  I listen to symphonic metal, classic rock, symphony orchestra, some electronic and a small assortment of other genres.


 
  
 i really can't comment as to the 80e, but have heard its really good
 i've had the ms1, and ms2, both the "i" version, they are super, awesome headphones, 
 i tried the mspro "e" version, the new one, hated it


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i really can't comment as to the 80e, but have heard its really good
> i've had the ms1, and* ms2, both the "i" version*, they are super, awesome headphones,
> i tried the mspro "e" version, the new one, hated it


 
 +1


----------



## SAP7

After a case for mine. 

Why does the US website have a different one to the UK? Guessing the UK are the older version as the US has usually got the most recent stock. 
But they are very different with one having a foam insert and one without but an accessory bag!

Anyone got experience of either!!?

US http://www.4ourears.net/hard_shell_headphone_case_p/4e-casebk.htm

U.K. http://grado.co.uk/accessories/carry-case


----------



## JoeDoe

mysticstryk said:


> I've been wanting to buy an entry level Grado for awhile, try out a new headphone sound.  I've been trying to decide between the SR80e and the Allessandro MS1.  I'm intrigued by possibly eventually modding the MS1 into a MS1000, so I'm kinda leaning towards the Allessandro.
> 
> What do you guys think?  I listen to symphonic metal, classic rock, symphony orchestra, some electronic and a small assortment of other genres.




Can't really go wrong with either! The 80 represents a fantastic value and doing the MS1000 mod is pretty fun in itself!


----------



## Punch Leez

I have tried my friend's SR80e with the first gen ODAC+O2 combo, I would say, very NICE!


----------



## joseph69

punch leez said:


> I have tried my friend's SR80e with the first gen ODAC+O2 combo, I would say, very NICE!


 
 Although I've never heard the 80e the 80/i are exceptional sounding HP's IMO especially for their price/performance ratio… you just can't go wrong.


----------



## mysticstryk

Thanks guys, I think I'll go with the MS1.  After spending some time with them I may do the MS1000 mod.  I'd love to get an MS2 but funds are limited right now as I'm buying a 400i and I've never heard a Grado before, I may not enjoy the sound, but it's worth a shot at $99 to try a totally different headphone than I usually buy.


----------



## joseph69

mysticstryk said:


> I've never heard a Grado before, I may not enjoy the sound, but it's worth a shot at $99 to try a totally different headphone than I usually buy.


 
 Sure is!


----------



## Cousin Patty

Wandering back into the hobby. Thinking back to years past when I had a PPX3 SLAM, RS-1's and SR 225's. Talk about fun. Here's a shot of the RS-1's


----------



## vapman

I'm looking to get back into Grados too. I sold off my 225i's after getting bored of them, so not sure where to go, probably gonna just snatch something up off classifieds when I see something I like for the right price. Now that I have a Project Polaris amp it'll help with taming a little of the brightness I think.
  
 I bought my first Grados at my first Head Fi meet 10 years ago (some SR-60's) and the 225i's were my 4th pair of Grados


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I found the RS2 to be the top of my list... *here* is an RS2i that just came onto the classifieds for $301.


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> swspiers is much more learned than myself in the scientific ,and physiological aspects of addiction, i'll leave that aspect for him, who cares about neurons, receptors, genetics, chemical imbalances, etc.......
> 
> part of recovery is telling your story, what it was like, what happened, and what it's like now so, here we go
> 
> ...




  
 My story has some similarities to your. When I was 14 I thought that the JVC RC M-70 was the coolest boombox. Fast forward 32 years and VOILA!

 I's great to finally be able to afford what I could only dream of owning when I was a teenager in the mid 70s. Here are my two favorite sources my Marantz 6300, wich has a Grado Black cartridge and my Pioneer RT1020L, and my favorite amp, my Marantz 2220B.


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> i really can't comment as to the 80e, but have heard its really good
> i've had the ms1, and ms2, both the "i" version, they are super, awesome headphones,
> i tried the mspro "e" version, the new one, hated it


 
  
 I have both, the SR80i and e, and I in my opinion the e has more bass, and a slightly more polite treble, wich makes them sound smoother than the i. You might want to try swapping the stock S-cush for a pair of L-cush.


----------



## vapman

That's a damn nice Marantz turntable. I'd love to own one like that one day. Jealous of the receiver too.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> All beautiful equipment…especially the JVC!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*Massdrop* has the Grado SR80e at $75 (normally $99).  Limited time and limited quantity.I recall a few pages back that someone was looking for one.


----------



## fjrabon

ruthieandjohn said:


> *Massdrop* has the Grado SR80e at $75 (normally $99).  Limited time and limited quantity.I recall a few pages back that someone was looking for one.


 

 yeah, just saw that.  Thinking about joining in for a Christmas present for a friend whose only cans are ATH M50Xs.  Maybe bring her over to the dark side as she has been looking longingly at my SR225e for a while now.


----------



## GreenBow

fjrabon said:


> yeah, just saw that.  Thinking about joining in for a Christmas present for a friend whose only cans are ATH M50Xs.  Maybe bring her over to the dark side as she has been looking longingly at my SR225e for a while now.


 

 Haha, "looking longingly at your 225e".


----------



## jaywillin

just had to share


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


>


 
  
 Thanks Buddy. I was amazed to find out that some people actually collect these things. One that was in mint condition, and had the LED conversion, sold for $903 on Flea-Bay.
  
 Portable radios usually had a rough existence, so finding one in good condition, can take a while. Mine's about a 8.5 out of 10, and could probably sell for $400 to $450. I paid $225 so I got a pretty good deal.
  
 By the way Joseph, yesterday I listen to my Bushmills with the G-cush for a second night, and I can't believe how good they sound. Don't ask me why I never thought about trying this combination before, but I'm glad I finally did.


----------



## stacker45

vapman said:


> That's a damn nice Marantz turntable. I'd love to own one like that one day. Jealous of the receiver too.


 
  
 Thanks!. the 6300 is nice, but the 6350Q is a lot more rare. By the way, the Q stands for Quartz Lock,
  
 I just thought I'd post a pic of my 2226B reciever, with it's recently purchased, wooden tuxedo.
  
 As I've said before, these old Marantz can give any of my dedicated headphone amps, a run for their money.


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> *Massdrop* has the Grado SR80e at $75 (normally $99).  Limited time and limited quantity.I recall a few pages back that someone was looking for one.


shoreline music has 15% off new items, looks like Grado's are included. Also, you might wanna check with Sonicelectronix, I'm sure they'll price match that and no need for the long wait like massdrop.


----------



## jaywillin

@stacker45
  
 the darkside


----------



## jaywillin

it's warren wednesday


----------



## wormsdriver

anybody catch this? ...wait for it ...WAIT FOR IT ( or just skip to the 1:42 minute mark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## jaywillin

^^ cool ^^


----------



## wormsdriver

sounds good with some Grados!


----------



## GreenBow

I had a problem with my Grados squeaking when I moved or breathed. It was the cable rubbing on the foam of the earpad. Last night I slipped a piece of paper between so they were not touching. Bliss, and silence. Will make a mod of it sometime soon with something permanent and non-frictional.


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> sounds good with some Grados!


 
 everything sounds good with grados,some things sound  better, then, some things sound BEST !


----------



## trphandle

jaywillin said:


> i had the geek x/f/i, which was the top model until the infinity came out, the x/f/i was very, very good
> 
> my ms2i is super with my h10


 
 @jaywillin & others …. How much would you say the Gustard H10 (or other more powerful amps) improved your Grado’s performance versus lesser amps?  I’m a new RS1i owner and read that that Grado in particular may need more current to drive them optimally.  I’m using the LD1+ right now.  So far I find the RS1i a little light and delicate sounding (I bought it mostly for heavier music), so I’m wondering if H10 will help fill out the low end … or maybe this is just the inherent nature of the headphone. 
  
 I’m also interested in experimenting with planars.  The H10 seems like an amp “to rule them all.”  Ideally I’d have only one main amp that I could keep for Grado’s if it turns out I don’t want to hold on to any planars...


----------



## JoeDoe

trphandle said:


> @jaywillin & others …. How much would you say the Gustard H10 (or other more powerful amps) improved your Grado’s performance versus lesser amps?  I’m a new RS1i owner and read that that Grado in particular may need more current to drive them optimally.  I’m using the LD1+ right now.  So far I find the RS1i a little light and delicate sounding (I bought it mostly for heavier music), so I’m wondering if H10 will help fill out the low end … or maybe this is just the inherent nature of the headphone.
> 
> I’m also interested in experimenting with planars.  The H10 seems like an amp “to rule them all.”  Ideally I’d have only one main amp that I could keep for Grado’s if it turns out I don’t want to hold on to any planars...




The H10 definitely plays with Grados and planars very well. Had one for a while that got plenty of play. 

With regards to your little dot, have you done much tube rolling?


----------



## GreenBow

Sorry Grado peeps, I had to link this track from youtube. It called, The Long Day is Over, by Norah Jones, and I found it on her Come Away with Me, album. The quality is not like the CD, but I think it gives the idea and feeling of the track.
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oow_ZVCAWxo


----------



## trphandle

joedoe said:


> The H10 definitely plays with Grados and planars very well. Had one for a while that got plenty of play.
> 
> With regards to your little dot, have you done much tube rolling?


 
 Not yet, just using the stock 6JI tubes at the moment ... haven't had a chance to dig into the LD1+ tube rolling thread yet.  I'm open to some quick suggestions if you have them.  I'd like to add some "meat" to the RS1i while taming the treble.


----------



## JoeDoe

trphandle said:


> Not yet, just using the stock 6JI tubes at the moment ... haven't had a chance to dig into the LD1+ tube rolling thread yet.  I'm open to some quick suggestions if you have them.  I'd like to add some "meat" to the RS1i while taming the treble.





trphandle said:


> Not yet, just using the stock 6JI tubes at the moment ... haven't had a chance to dig into the LD1+ tube rolling thread yet.  I'm open to some quick suggestions if you have them.  I'd like to add some "meat" to the RS1i while taming the treble.





Sent you a pm


----------



## GreenBow

I just ended up typing 'Grado RS1e review' into google. Since this headphone has had a hard time on this thread, I expected a less than favourable result. It was a surprise to see many favourable results though.


----------



## Trommelfellriss

I went home with the RS2e!

I testet the GS1000e in comparsion, the winner was the RS2e.
Maybe the RS2e was bit more "broken in".
They all sound great, bit the GS1000 looks a bit strange and the price...
The PS500e was too sharp and a bit thin.
Much smoother and refined sound than my old 325i,
No hiss, no sharpness, just crazy details, but not so warm-neutral.
RS2e had the most natural sound of all of them!

For me the winner in sound comfort and price.
A perfect "Everyday Grado"...

Partner is the iBasso DX50, this baby don't need much power.

The iphone 6+ delivered a good sound too! 
Not as great as that iBasso but nice on the go.

I love this new leather, the tan color matching the wood.
More headphone i don't need. 


When Grado, for me, this one.

Ingo


----------



## equedadoii

trommelfellriss said:


> I went home with the RS2e!
> 
> I testet the GS1000e in comparsion, the winner was the RS2e.
> Maybe the RS2e was bit more "broken in".
> ...


 
 anecdotal.
 nonetheless, super psyched to hear that the rs is no slouch to its 1000+ sibling.
  
 my grado modded phone based on the symphones magnum v6 driver won't get to me for another for weeks, 
 but your impressions of the rs line have me super psyched as previous iterations of the v6 have been compared favorably to the rs line.
  
 pretty geeked thinking about how the v6 might sound paired with my incoming mojo as well.


----------



## jaywillin

trphandle said:


> @jaywillin & others …. How much would you say the Gustard H10 (or other more powerful amps) improved your Grado’s performance versus lesser amps?  I’m a new RS1i owner and read that that Grado in particular may need more current to drive them optimally.  I’m using the LD1+ right now.  So far I find the RS1i a little light and delicate sounding (I bought it mostly for heavier music), so I’m wondering if H10 will help fill out the low end … or maybe this is just the inherent nature of the headphone.
> 
> I’m also interested in experimenting with planars.  The H10 seems like an amp “to rule them all.”  Ideally I’d have only one main amp that I could keep for Grado’s if it turns out I don’t want to hold on to any planars...


 
 i absolutely give the h10 my highest recommendation , of all the amps have had, it's the best sounding all rounder , factor in price, adjustable gain, rollable op-amps, value factor is off the charts, call me a fanboy, but it's hard to find fault with it, my only complaint is no glowing tubes!
  
  i'm not sure what other headphones you've had experience with, but the rs1i isn't going to have a ton of bass with any amp, i've used the rs1i with the LD, a lyr, a mad ear+, a bryston bha-1, a burson soloist, and none of those really added bass it's sound signature, changing amps may warm up the sound a bit, give or lessen "prat" pace, rhythm and timing, and tube rolling will have an effect too


----------



## ruthieandjohn

trommelfellriss said:


> I went home with the RS2e!
> 
> I testet the GS1000e in comparsion, the winner was the RS2e.
> Maybe the RS2e was bit more "broken in".
> ...


 
 Dittoissimo... I like the RS2e better than the RS2i, and the RS2i beat out all my other (12) Grados at the time I tested, including the GS1000e.  Link in my signature line tells more.


----------



## SAP7

Anyone using Grados with the 3.5 plug and a Chord Hugo?

Mine won't fit into the Hugo's smaller jack inputs... I need to use the larger adaptor and bigger input. 

Thinking it may just be an issue wth my Hugo's inputs too deep set in the case... Or it's a common problem?


----------



## fjrabon

ruthieandjohn said:


> Dittoissimo... I like the RS2e better than the RS2i, and the RS2i beat out all my other (12) Grados at the time I tested, including the GS1000e.  Link in my signature line tells more.




Yeah, the PS500e and RS2e are my two favorite Grados. I've tried almost everything they've ever put out except the special edition stuff (HF series, Bushmills and GH)


----------



## joseph69

fjrabon said:


> Yeah, the PS500e and RS2e are my two favorite Grados. I've tried almost everything they've ever put out except the special edition stuff (HF series, Bushmills and GH)


 
 If you can, don't miss out on hearing the GH-1 w(G) cushions!


----------



## wormsdriver

sap7 said:


> Anyone using Grados with the 3.5 plug and a Chord Hugo
> 
> Mine won't fit into the Hugo's smaller jack inputs... I need to use the larger adaptor and bigger input.
> 
> ...


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> @stacker45
> 
> the darkside


 
 True that, fellow Jedi


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> If you can, don't miss out on hearing the GH-1 w(G) cushions!


 
  
 I agree, and  the Bushmills with G-cush, sound great too.


----------



## trphandle

jaywillin said:


> i absolutely give the h10 my highest recommendation , of all the amps have had, it's the best sounding all rounder , factor in price, adjustable gain, rollable op-amps, value factor is off the charts, call me a fanboy, but it's hard to find fault with it, my only complaint is no glowing tubes!
> 
> i'm not sure what other headphones you've had experience with, but the rs1i isn't going to have a ton of bass with any amp, i've used the rs1i with the LD, a lyr, a mad ear+, a bryston bha-1, a burson soloist, and none of those really added bass it's sound signature, changing amps may warm up the sound a bit, give or lessen "prat" pace, rhythm and timing, and tube rolling will have an effect too


 
 I have, have had, or extensively auditioned other Grados (SR60i, MS2e, SR225e) and some Senns. 
  
 Yeah, I'm definitely not expecting an amp to turn the RS1i into a bass cannon ... I should have made it clear in my post that the RS1i sounds bass-light to me compared to other Grados, so I wasn't sure if it's an issue of it not have quite enough juice or just the headphone's character.  By now I'm not getting the impression the LD is insufficient.  Anyway, I'll give it some more time (brain burn-in) and probably try some tube rolling.  Definitely curious to hear the H10 with all the lavish praise bestowed on it!


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I agree, and the Bushmills with G-cush, sound great too.


 
 Glad you like the Bushmills with the (G) cushions as well. From my memory of them, they seem like they would have sounded good too.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Glad you like the Bushmills with the (G) cushions as well. From my memory of them, they seem like they would have sounded good too.


 
  
 Today I installed a new pair of G-cush on the GH-1, I had taken their set, to try on the Bushmills. Tonight I'm going to do a little comparison, between the GH-1/G, and the Bushmills/G.
  
 By the way Joseph, what's the status concerning the 009?


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Today I installed a new pair of G-cush on the GH-1, I had taken their set, to try on the Bushmills. Tonight I'm going to do a little comparison, between the GH-1/G, and the Bushmills/G.
> 
> By the way Joseph, what's the status concerning the 009?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

It is an ill-kept secret that the Grado Fan Club and its members here on this thread are the best... way better than the Stax Fan Club, Sennheiser Fan Club, Beyerdynamic Fan Club, etc. 
 Indeed, many folks consider the privileges of membership in the Grado Fan Club as a strong advantage as they choose which brand of headphone to buy!  They will happily put up with the variance of hand-made items, retro looks, beefy cables, and the like just to be among folks such as joseph69, jaywillin, stacker45, wormsdriver, GreenBow, rovopio, swspiers, whirlwind, and the many others that make this thread so inviting.


----------



## rovopio

I hope PP sides with you eventually one way or another! I can't imagine how disappointing it must be to not be fairly informed in a trade.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> It is an ill-kept secret that the Grado Fan Club and its members here on this thread are the best... way better than the Stax Fan Club, Sennheiser Fan Club, Beyerdynamic Fan Club, etc.
> 
> Indeed, many folks consider the privileges of membership in the Grado Fan Club as a strong advantage as they choose which brand of headphone to buy!  They will happily put up with the variance of hand-made items, retro looks, beefy cables, and the like just to be among folks such as joseph69, jaywillin, stacker45, wormsdriver, GreenBow, rovopio, swspiers, whirlwind, and the many others that make this thread so inviting.


 
 You can definitely say that again!
 Thank you very much, likewise John.




  


rovopio said:


> I hope PP sides with you eventually one way or another! I can't imagine how disappointing it must be to not be fairly informed in a trade.


 
 Thank you, I appreciate the hope.


----------



## whirlwind

Deleted


----------



## jaywillin

delete


----------



## jaywillin

and, a thanksgiving day tradition !!


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, likewise John......no better thread on head-fi period!
> Joseph , I hope you get it all sorted with the paypal dispute


 


jaywillin said:


> joseph, i can certainly sympathise with your troubles with a transaction, and paypal. even though mine worked out in the end for me, it certainly effected the way i conduct business now
> hang in there buddy, and remember, it's only money, and money shouldn't get in the way of enjoying music !
> music hath charms you know


 
 Thank's guys, I appreciate it, and happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> and, a thanksgiving day tradition !!



I just spent 16 minutes, or over one percent of my whole 2015 Thanksgiving Day, watching that Arlo Guthrie and "Alice's Restaurant" for the first time in my life. Wonderful! Thanks!


----------



## Audio Addict

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day so far. 
  
 Yesterday saw the delivery of the audiiophile wishbook featuring




  
 Grace Slick and Janis Joplin on the cover. 
  
 On page 66 is a very nice photo shoot of everyone's favorite Grado's.  Interesting is they are still showing the GH1 as available
  
 If you haven't received yours, you can request one here:
  
 https://www.musicdirect.com/t-CatalogRequest.aspx#


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Can't wait to hear your comparisons.


 
 I just had about 1/2 hour, before turning in, for the night, so...
  
 The most obvious difference, is that the GH-1/G sounds more focused, than that of the Bushmills/G. The GH-1/G's bass is not deeper, but it's definately tighter. The voices are crystal clear. The treble has a bit more extension, and it' s more precise. The GH-1/G also sounds louder, at the same volume setting. 
  
 As far as price vs performance goes, both headphones punch way above their weight class. In my opinion, with the G-cush installed, the $395 Bushmills, sound like headphones costing between $700-$800.
  
 When equipped with the G-cush, I think that the $695 GH-1, sound like $1500-$1700, so it's no surprise that they can hang with the PS1K.


----------



## rgs9200m

Did the seller have a good reputation? Just curious.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I'm sorry about your bad experience. I wasn't aware that you were looking to buy a pair of 007MK1, anyway, I hope that it will at least end on a positive note,


 
 Thank you and all the others for your positive support…the case was settled this afternoon in my favor.


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> Thank you and all the others for your positive support…the case was settled this afternoon in my favor.


 
  
 Yeahhh! That's good. Paypal is almost always good to the buyers, glad it worked out.
  
 I had similar experience in the past regarding being uninformed in a transaction. In my case I used a third-party forwarding service, once they bought the item, before they ship them to my address, they asked $40 more for their forwarding service than what was agreed on. That was disappointing to say the least.


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> Yeahhh! That's good. Paypal is almost always good to the buyers, glad it worked out.
> I had similar experience in the past regarding being uninformed in a transaction. In my case I used a third-party forwarding service, once they bought the item, before they ship them to my address, they asked $40 more for their forwarding service than what was agreed on. That was disappointing to say the least.


 
 Thank you.
 PP put me through hell the past 3-days…I'm not thrilled with them even though they sided with me. If there was another simple way to send/receive payments I would leave PP in a minute to be honest with you. I *totally* lost it on them this morning because one hand doesn't know what the other is doing…an hour later they sided with me.


----------



## XLR8

Stay calm Joseph. It's terrible that these things happen. And yes we here at the Grado fan club are rational human beings.


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> Stay calm Joseph. It's terrible that these things happen. And yes we here at the Grado fan club are rational human beings.


 
 I'm calm now…thank you!


----------



## joseph69

rgs9200m said:


> Did the seller have a good reputation? Just curious.


 
 Yes.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Thank you.
> PP put me through hell the past 3-days…I'm not thrilled with them even though they sided with me. If there was another simple way to send/receive payments I would leave PP in a minute to be honest with you. I *totally* lost it on them this morning because one hand doesn't know what the other is doing…an hour later they sided with me.


 
 3 days ?? oh come on, that's nothing , my case went on for months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (just kidding) 
  
 that was my experience, i kept being told different things by different people over the course of 6-8 months and
 i too lost it, a couple of times, and i almost never do that, and i told them more than once i'd never use them EVER again, lol
 but, they are just about the only game in town, 
 i did become more selective on who i trade with though especially with higher dollar purchases
  
 glad it worked out for you buddy


----------



## rovopio

jaywillin said:


> 3 days ?? oh come on, that's nothing , my case went on for months
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 6 months? By higher dollar purchase are we talking about upnorth of 1 million dollar here? I'd probably take up martial arts class at some point during those times just to let off some steam.
  
 Edit: What were they doing keeping your money for 6 months, wow, unbelievable.


----------



## jaywillin

rovopio said:


> 6 months? By higher dollar purchase are we talking about upnorth of 1 million dollar here? I'd probably take up martial arts class at some point during those times just to let off some steam.
> 
> Edit: What were they doing keeping your money for 6 months, wow, unbelievable.


 
 it's a long crazy story, the gist of it is, i was told case closed you won. then they (pp and the buyer) came back and said nope, you have to give a refund after i had originally offered the refund to the buyer, and he never responded to my offer. the whole thing was crazy


----------



## rovopio

jaywillin said:


> it's a long crazy story, the gist of it is, i was told case closed you won. then they (pp and the buyer) came back and said nope, you have to give a refund after i had originally offered the refund to the buyer, and he never responded to my offer. the whole thing was crazy


 
  
 Right yeah! I remembered reading that from searching this thread for some random things. Did you got your item back in the end?


----------



## jaywillin

rovopio said:


> Right yeah! I remembered reading that from searching this thread for some random things. Did you got your item back in the end?


 
 yes, at the end, the buyer had made a dispute with his credit card company after paypal rejected his case, the credit card company sided with the buyer(shocker)
 and the headphones just arrived back to me one day, unannounced and paypal had no idea they were being returned to me
 paypal said i could be them headphones, they ate the loss, and THEY paid the buyer's credit card company
 the net result was i sold the headphones, then got them back, and was able to keep the money, the headphones were looking down on me there


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry about your bad experience. I wasn't aware that you were looking to buy a pair of 007MK1, anyway, I hope that it will at least end on a positive note,
> ...


 
 Glad it all worked out, Joseph.
  
 Now you need to enjoy your music....maybe something to really relax you.
  

  
 I remember when PP put Jay thru hell for what seemed to be a year.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> 3 days ?? oh come on, that's nothing , my case went on for months
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Same thing with me Jay, I told them I would never use them again, but like you said their pretty much the only game in town. Not only that, they were taking the money out of my bank account, not from my credit card, so I wasn't backed by my credit card, so I lost it about that also.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Glad it all worked out, Joseph.
> I remember when PP put Jay thru hell for what seemed to be a year.


 
 Thank you very much.
 PP can really give you a hard time, yet they claim they will back you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 They'll back you after they put you through hell!


----------



## swspiers

I found my SR-60e's while unpacking books (?) last night.
  
 I foresee some interaction with my iPhone 6s this weekend.  I think I've listened to them 4 times since I got them


----------



## ruthieandjohn

swspiers said:


> I found my SR-60e's while unpacking books (?) last night.
> 
> I foresee some interaction with my iPhone 6s this weekend.  I think I've listened to them 4 times since I got them


 
 Wonderful to find and look forward to listening to an old long-lost friend!  Even if it is a Grado headphone!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Thank you very much.
> PP can really give you a hard time, yet they claim they will back you.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The biggest problem I have had with PayPal is that if you have a credit card AND a bank linked to them AND you have a balance (say from being paid for things people bought from you), when you use PayPal they will first take it from your balance, then from your bank, and only then from your credit card.  You cannot set it up for a default in another order, and though they give you buttons along the route of the transaction that claim to let you choose where money is to be taken from, they don't all work... you always end up using your balance ahead of your bank and usually your bank ahead of your credit card.
  
 I think that they do this automatically to minimize the amount of credit card fees they have to pay.  However, it irritated me so thoroughly that I un-linked my bank from PayPal, accompanied by warnings from PayPal that you can only link and unlink a bank only so often, about once a year or once every 6 months for the same bank.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> The biggest problem I have had with PayPal is that if you have a credit card AND a bank linked to them AND you have a balance (say from being paid for things people bought from you), when you use PayPal they will first take it from your balance, then from your bank, and only then from your credit card.  You cannot set it up for a default in another order, and though they give you buttons along the route of the transaction that claim to let you choose where money is to be taken from, they don't all work... you always end up using your balance ahead of your bank and usually your bank ahead of your credit card.
> 
> I think that they do this automatically to minimize the amount of credit card fees they have to pay.  However, it irritated me so thoroughly that I un-linked my bank from PayPal, accompanied by warnings from PayPal that you can only link and unlink a bank only so often, about once a year or once every 6 months for the same bank.


 
 +1000
 This is why my CC wouldn't back me because it was drafted from my bank account, but like you said, when you choose the payment method, they still take the money from where ever they want. I also lost it on them about that. But if you unlink your bank account from PP you loose the privilege of transferring the money in your PP account directly to your bank account, and will have to ask for a check, which takes 2-weeks but not a big deal…plus your only 80% verified and some seller won't deal with you if your not 100% verified…what to do?


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> +1000
> This is why my CC wouldn't back me because it was drafted from my bank account, but like you said, when you choose the payment method, they still take the money from where ever they want. I also lost it on them about that. But if you unlink your bank account from PP you loose the privilege of transferring the money in your PP account directly to your bank account, and will have to ask for a check, which takes 2-weeks but not a big deal…plus your only 80% verified and some seller won't deal with you if your not 100% verified…what to do?


 

 Having non-US paypal account? hehehe. The only option I got from Paypal account is paying from credit card so, I never experienced what you guys had. I just know now that there's a 80% verified status. That said, putting money to Paypal balance or paying straight from credit card is pretty expensive in itself in comparison to USD exchange rate though, like 5-6% or so. So.. not that beneficial in itself either.


----------



## rgs9200m

Paypal offers a paypal-branded Visa card you can use to buy things by charging to it w/o touching your paypal balance. And the good thing is that when you do so you get a 3% cash bonus, so this is a great deal.
 You can pay off the card from your external checking acct (or your paypal balance). 
 So this is great because if you float everything bought with paypal through the card, you get that 3% back. They do only give you something like a $5K credit line however.


----------



## joseph69

rgs9200m said:


> Paypal offers a paypal-branded Visa card you can use to buy things by charging to it w/o touching your paypal balance. And the good thing is that when you do so you get a 3% cash bonus, so this is a great deal.
> You can pay off the card from your external checking acct (or your paypal balance).
> So this is great because if you float everything bought with paypal through the card, you get that 3% back. They do only give you something like a $5K credit line however.


 
 I've seen that advertised on PP…I only have 1 CC which is all I need, and I also get cash back bonus points for using it. It seems I've lost a lot of cash back bonus points using PP being they are choosing what ever they wish as payment.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I just had about 1/2 hour, before turning in, for the night, so...
> The most obvious difference, is that the GH-1/G sounds more focused, than that of the Bushmills/G. The GH-1/G's bass is not deeper, but it's definately tighter. The voices are crystal clear. The treble has a bit more extension, and it' s more precise. The GH-1/G also sounds louder, at the same volume setting.
> As far as price vs performance goes, both headphones punch way above their weight class. In my opinion, with the G-cush installed, the $395 Bushmills, sound like headphones costing between $700-$800.
> When equipped with the G-cush, I think that the $695 GH-1, sound like $1500-$1700, so it's no surprise that they can hang with the PS1K.


 
 Very well said.
 Thanks for the comparison, glad you feel so strongly about the GH-1 w(G) cushions because IMO/IME I feel the same way about them!


----------



## joseph69

I sold off my Gungnir USB-2 and shipped it out today, so I only have my Meridian 203 for my main listening station (also sold the Rega DAC) until tomorrow when I receive the PS Audio PerfectWave DACll. Since I've had the Gungnir/KGSSHV/SR-009 I haven't listened to my other equipment, but the KGSSHV only has XLR inputs/outputs so I can't listen to the 009. I'm listening to my Meridian/GS-1/RS1i for the first time in a while, and I have to admit that NO ONE does vocals like Grado for me! Not only that, but my 1990 Meridian has more bass punch with the Grado's than any other DAC I've had. Sounds real nice to hear this set-up after not hearing it for some time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I understand everyone has their sour preferences…but it is, and always will be beyond me how others can knock Grado's sound?


----------



## Amictus

A pleasant end of the evening and some of the wee hours spent listening to Brahms symphonies through four headphones (HD650, HE-500, HD800, PS500) ending with the PS500 (G cush) streaming the music out of the bedroom rig. It sounded a tad harsh round the edges out of the Lovely Cube from the Naim Uniti 2 but now sings happily downstairs connected to the Naim Unitiserve - Gungnir Multibit - Lehmann Linear SE or the Lyr (with Siemens E288CC), which I also tried. What am I saying? The PS500 really scales. Such a pleasure. It also reveals weaknesses in the chain. I would like to hear the PS1000, 'e' or not, I must say. The sense of being there is fabulous...


----------



## rovopio

I can't usually share songs just by virtue of them not available on Youtube, but lately I got hooked to a pretty good song, and since it's just released ~a week or so ago, there is still a youtube version available on them. Don't know how many will listen to them, but I love the lyrics. It's great with Grado too.


----------



## jaywillin

sonny can play too


----------



## whirlwind

Love me some Sonny Landreth  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Billy Gibbons too.
  
 Pre shades ZZ Top!....good quality audio....you just need to turn it up.


----------



## jaywillin

couldn't wait till sunday


----------



## jaywillin

not a single post in gradoland thread in 21 hours ! 
 did everyone give up their grados ?? 
  
 maybe a little johnny winter can get the joint jumping


----------



## NoxNoctum

Quick question -- is there a way to tell if I'm looking at a SR325i versus a SR325is from a photo or serial#? Currently trying to get the SR325i and am looking for one in the usual places but I want to make sure that I'm actually getting the right version.


----------



## joseph69

noxnoctum said:


> Quick question -- is there a way to tell if I'm looking at a SR325i versus a SR325is from a photo or serial#? Currently trying to get the SR325i and am looking for one in the usual places but I want to make sure that I'm actually getting the right version.


 
 Can you post a link/photo?


----------



## NoxNoctum

joseph69 said:


> Can you post a link/photo?


----------



## joseph69

noxnoctum said:


> Quick question -- is there a way to tell if I'm looking at a SR325i versus a SR325is from a photo or serial#? Currently trying to get the SR325i and am looking for one in the usual places but I want to make sure that I'm actually getting the right version.


 
  325i are anodized gold (50th Anniversary) not sure if they produced a 325i in another finish? The 325is came in aluminum finish then chrome finish and eventually the 325is/e were finished in metallic silver. The photo you posted is a chrome 325is.


----------



## NoxNoctum

joseph69 said:


> 325i are anodized gold (50th Anniversary) not sure if they produced a 325i in another finish? The 325is came in aluminum finish then chrome finish and eventually the 325is/e were finished in metallic silver. The photo you posted is a chrome 325is.


 
 Ok thanks for the help. I'm starting to wonder though if an actual 325i is ever going to go on sale... all I see are the is model.


----------



## joseph69

noxnoctum said:


> Ok thanks for the help. I'm starting to wonder though if an actual 325i is ever going to go on sale... all I see are the is model.


 
 Your welcome.
 The 325i is supposedly the brightest of the 325 models…nothing wrong with the 325is they are an excellent HP. Prior to the 325i there was a 325 which was (black) anodized aluminum with a cylindric cup where as the 325i and up have beveled edges on the cups.


----------



## bavinck

Anyone with experience using grado and ifi nano idsd? Thinking of getting one for portable use with my sr80e.


----------



## joseph69

bavinck said:


> Anyone with experience using grado and ifi nano idsd? Thinking of getting one for portable use with my sr80e.


 
 Not using it or never did, but the iFi Nano is supposed to be a nice match with Grado.
 I also believe there may be a couple on the F/S forums.


----------



## NoxNoctum

joseph69 said:


> Your welcome.
> The 325i is supposedly the brightest of the 325 models…nothing wrong with the 325is they are an excellent HP. Prior to the 325i there was a 325 which was (black) anodized aluminum with a cylindric cup where as the 325i and up have beveled edges on the cups.


 
 Yeah I'm just looking for something as in-your-face as possible which is why I'm trying to get the 325i which I've heard is the Grado most in that direction.


----------



## joseph69

noxnoctum said:


> Yeah I'm just looking for something as in-your-face as possible which is why I'm trying to get the 325i which I've heard is the Grado most in that direction.


 
 The 325is mid-range is definitely in your face as you can get with Grado.


----------



## NoxNoctum

joseph69 said:


> The 325is mid-range is definitely in your face as you can get with Grado.


 
 It's not less so than the "i" model though? (being less bright)


----------



## joseph69

noxnoctum said:


> It's not less so than the "i" model though? (being less bright)


 
 Being "bright" and being "in your face" are two different things.
 The 325is treble is "crystal clear" with excellent detail and forward mid-range.


----------



## EdenElectronics

Sir Kayandjohn 
Did you happen to start that comparison thread you spoke of before?
I hate pm'ing for your opinion all the time to the point I didn't want to bother you on a set of sr100 (not red lettering) that are now sold.
If you need motivation I will send you a prescription for dexadrine; this should counteract any turkey induced spikes in trydophan.... then again, What do I know, I never went to med school, I just stole a stack of scripts from the dentist while he went to get my "minions" pencil & eraser set as reward for no cavities. So, take at your own risk.
And thank you in advance for the thread and comparisons that must take an exaustive amount of time and energy.


----------



## joseph69

@KayandJohn…I didn't know you were royalty???


----------



## EdenElectronics

joseph69 said:


> @KayandJohn…I didn't know you were royalty???




That's the Archduke of ann arbor you're addressing.... and he has bushmills which is an imperial seal in the land of grado


----------



## joseph69

edenelectronics said:


> That's the Archduke of ann arbor you're addressing.... and he has bushmills which is an imperial seal in the land of grado


----------



## ruthieandjohn

noxnoctum said:


> Yeah I'm just looking for something as in-your-face as possible which is why I'm trying to get the 325i which I've heard is the Grado most in that direction.



Yes indeed it is the SR325i (gold) that is most in your face. SR325is is close second (I have 325, 325i, 325is, and 325e.).


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Yes indeed it is the SR325i (gold) that is most in your face. SR325is is close second (I have *325*, 325i, 325is, and 325e.).


 
 John, I didn't know you had the 325…is it (black) anodized aluminum?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Humor, it is satin like the 325e. My 325is is shiny chrome though (not all are!).


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Humor, it is satin like the 325e. My 325is is shiny chrome though (not all are!).


 
 I had no idea there was a 325 in satin…I thought they were only made in black aluminum.
 Isn't the 325e metallic silver like the latest model 325is?


----------



## jaywillin

@joseph69   http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001HSLN5K?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
  
 worked like a charm !  thanks for the tip


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> @joseph69   http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001HSLN5K?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
> 
> worked like a charm !  thanks for the tip


 
 Your welcome.
 Glad to hear your happy with them…and you can't beat the price!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Your welcome.
> Glad to hear your happy with them…and you can't beat the price!



Nope, and I have some left over


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> Nope, and I have some left over


 
 Plenty left over!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Your welcome.
> Glad to hear your happy with them…and you can't beat the price!


 
  
  


joseph69 said:


> Plenty left over!


 
 one note, and it doesn't bother me in the least, the replacements are just a tad shorter


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> @joseph69
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001HSLN5K?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
> 
> worked like a charm !  thanks for the tip



What ARE those things? At first glance, I thought they were Papa's Potency Pills, in which case I'd think Longer was Better and shorter would, well, Fall Short!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

edenelectronics said:


> Sir Kayandjohn
> Did you happen to start that comparison thread you spoke of before?
> I hate pm'ing for your opinion all the time to the point I didn't want to bother you on a set of sr100 (not red lettering) that are now sold.
> If you need motivation I will send you a prescription for dexadrine; this should counteract any turkey induced spikes in trydophan.... then again, What do I know, I never went to med school, I just stole a stack of scripts from the dentist while he went to get my "minions" pencil & eraser set as reward for no cavities. So, take at your own risk.
> And thank you in advance for the thread and comparisons that must take an exaustive amount of time and energy.



Thanks for asking. The comparison thread update relies on several new three-way comparisons being made, and I have done SOME, but not all, yet. It's coming, just slow (and trying to give my GS1000e as much burnin as possible, as they are continuing to improve). Thanks for your kind words... The comparison will come!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> I had no idea there was a 325 in satin…I thought they were only made in black aluminum.
> Isn't the 325e metallic silver like the latest model 325is?



Nope... 325e is satin. 

Also, I think there may have been some confusion earlier when you said the 325is treble was the brightest. Did you mean a possessive form of the 325i, as in 325i's? It usually doesn't matter, but this time it is a different headphone, so I wanted to ask. 

Clockwise from golds in top left corner -- the SR325i, SR325is, SR325e, and SR325 (at bottom left).


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Nope... 325e is satin.
> Also, I think there may have been some confusion earlier when you said the 325is treble was the brightest. Did you mean a possessive form of the 325i, as in 325i's? It usually doesn't matter, but this time it is a different headphone, so I wanted to ask.


 
No, I didn't say the 325is was the brightest, I said the treble was crystal clear, and the mid-range was forward and in your face, I've never heard the 325. I also thought the 325 only came in black anodized aluminum.
 The photos jay posted are the nipples/tips for the top of the rods.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> No, I didn't say the 325is was the brightest, I said the treble was crystal clear, and the mid-range was forward and in your face, I've never heard the 325. I also thought the 325 only came in black anodized aluminum.
> The photos jay posted are the nipples/tips for the top of the rods.



OH, OK.... Thanks - now I see what you mean.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> OH, OK.... Thanks - now I see what you mean.


----------



## bavinck

So, I have read the bass in sr80e is strong compared to other grados, is this true? If I move up from sr80e will I lose some bass response? I think the bass on the sr80e is near perfection....


----------



## jaywillin




----------



## joseph69

Check out this guys sales pitch/description of his Gold 50th Anniversary Edition 325i (HERE)


----------



## XLR8

joseph69 said:


> Check out this guys sales pitch/description of his Gold 50th Anniversary Edition 325i [COLOR=FF0000](HERE)[/COLOR]  :confused_face_2:




Crazy..makes you wonder what are they actually selling?


----------



## bavinck

joseph69 said:


> Check out this guys sales pitch/description of his Gold 50th Anniversary Edition 325i (HERE)


 
 LOL, that was a thoroughly enjoyable read (unlike the dude all high and stuff on that other grado thread).....
  
 EDIT: Same chaulked up dude.....oops......


----------



## joseph69

bavinck said:


> LOL, that was a thoroughly enjoyable read (unlike the dude all high and stuff on that other grado thread).....
> EDIT: Same chaulked up dude.....oops......


 
 Is it really???


----------



## jaywillin

@joseph69  how's the pwdii ??


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> @joseph69  how's the pwdii ??


 
 It has real nice instrument separation/detail/clarity which a smooth sound and nice bass. I like the way it brought out the percussion instruments due to adding more air/space.
 I didn't try it on any different filters yet, but tonight I'm going to so I can hear which I prefer. It's most definitely a very nice step up from the Gungnir DS USB2 for sure. I listened to Bob James and David Sanborn "Quartette Humaine" Cd featuring Steve Gadd and James Genus…it sounded beautiful!  Also I don't miss any of the first few second of the songs like with the Gungnir due to the muting relay…which I couldn't stand, which is why I didn't upgrade it to a Gumby, plus I've read nothing but good things about the PWDll and @MacedonianHero had highly recommended it to me before I even purchased the Gungnir. Thanks for asking!


----------



## JoeDoe

Just in case it hasn't been mentioned, 125e and 60e are both on Massdrop now!
  
 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/grado-prestige-series-sr125e-headphone
  
 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/grado-prestige-series-sr60e-headphones


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Just in case it hasn't been mentioned, 125e and 60e are both on Massdrop now!
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/grado-prestige-series-sr125e-headphone
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/grado-prestige-series-sr60e-headphones


 
 i saw that, when you add shipping though, it's not a HUGE bargain, but, a few $$ is  few $$
 i'm sure i'll give the 125e a shot at some point, i kinda think it just might be real good


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> i saw that, when you add shipping though, it's not a HUGE bargain, but, a few $$ is  few $$
> i'm sure i'll give the 125e a shot at some point, i kinda think it just might be real good



I just got an SR125e (from buysonic's special with only $2.00 mailing fee!) and find it Fantastic. It is the highest end of the S cushion Grados, and it's model number of x25 puts it into the same family of the wonderful SR325e and 225e.


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> I just got an SR125e (from buysonic's special with only $2.00 mailing fee!) and find it Fantastic. It is the highest end of the S cushion Grados, and it's model number of x25 puts it into the same family of the wonderful SR325e and 225e.


 
 the 80,125, and rs2 are the only grados i haven't had in any incarnation, and at some point, i'll get to those, i just keep buying other stuff, like the hd598se that went on sale for $95 on amazon
 someone (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  had been kind enough to loan me a 598 before, and i kinda liked it, and when i saw $95 and black, i was all over it


----------



## fjrabon

any thoughts on flat pads (s cush) on the SR225e? The SR225e has recently become my "do chores around the house" can.  Thus I don't really need ultimate anlyticality and soundstage, and I was thinking maybe the extra thump might make them a bit more fun for around the house?  I've long heard that flats are the only true way to really experience Grado, haha.


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> the 80,125, and rs2 are the only grados i haven't had in any incarnation, and at some point, i'll get to those, i just keep buying other stuff, like the hd598se that went on sale for $95 on amazon
> someone (
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Og good.  Because that's the leanest equipment list I have ever seen on your signature.
  
 BTW- did I mention I bought the Cavalli Liquid Carbon.  I might get it soon...


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Og good.  Because that's the leanest equipment list I have ever seen on your signature.
> 
> BTW- did I mention I bought the Cavalli Liquid Carbon.  I might get it soon...


 
 yeah, i downsized a good bit , but i swear, the sound i get is just fine, what i do have all sounds good together, that synergy thing. 
 i'm still having fun moving gear in and out, plus, i have some symphones v6 drivers on the way, and with the headband and cups i got from joedoe, i'm going 
 to build a magnum
  
 oh, no, i don't remember you saying anything about the carbon, it's supposed to be killer, keep us posted !


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> BTW- did I mention I bought the Cavalli Liquid Carbon.  I might get it soon...


 
 Congratulations…supposed to be a really nice amp.


----------



## JoeDoe

So I got a MAD Ear+ yesterday.
  
  
 Um.
  
  
  
  
  
 Dang.
  
  
  
  
  
 Thing sounds GOOD.


----------



## XLR8

jaywillin said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > I just got an SR125e (from buysonic's special with only $2.00 mailing fee!) and find it Fantastic. It is the highest end of the S cushion Grados, and it's model number of x25 puts it into the same family of the wonderful SR325e and 225e.
> ...




Every Grado collector needs a rs2 in their inventory.


----------



## fjrabon

Since we are on a "got this new amp" trend:
  
 Got my M9XX.  Really pairs well with the SR225e.  I think the M9XX really has a sweetspot in terms of ability to throw current at 32 ohms, and Grados are notoriously current hungry, so it makes sense.  The DAC unit in the Grace is the same exact chip as the Schiit Bitfrost.  It really gives the SR225e an extra layer of transparency and spaciousness to deal with.  In high power mode the extra current really firms up the bass.  I enabled crossfeed on it, worried that it would narrow the already somewhat narrow Grado soundstage, but it didn't really.  It did really add some power to the bass though, sub bass was enveloping on a Grado in a way that I'd never heard before.  Crossfeed also made the SR225e's imaging a lot more coherent, which I'd always kind of had an issue with the SR225e on some recordings.  Transient speed went from very good to excellent.  F4 in the DAC filters smoothed the SR225e's at times rough edges, F1 made it a transient speed monster.  
  
 On the downside, the DAC was so resolving and clear, and there was so little distortion, I did pick up a bit of the grain that marks the difference between the SR and RS series, I had heard it a few times before with other equipment, but it was much more evident here.  The upper midrange also sounded a bit thin, which I think is the result of the Grace's ability to resolve meaning that little of the lower midrange hump carried over into the upper midrange, like it can on some amps/DACs.
  
 So, kind of weird, on the one hand the Grace made the SR225e sound much better, but it also made its limitations more clear.  I found myself prefering the sound of the pairing to anything else I've heard the SR225e with, but also it made me aware of the compromises it makes more than anything else I've heard it with at the same time.


----------



## XLR8

fjrabon said:


> Since we are on a "got this new amp" trend:
> 
> Got my M9XX.  Really pairs well with the SR225e.  I think the M9XX really has a sweetspot in terms of ability to throw current at 32 ohms, and Grados are notoriously current hungry, so it makes sense.  The DAC unit in the Grace is the same exact chip as the Schiit Bitfrost.  It really gives the SR225e an extra layer of transparency and spaciousness to deal with.  In high power mode the extra current really firms up the bass.  I enabled crossfeed on it, worried that it would narrow the already somewhat narrow Grado soundstage, but it didn't really.  It did really add some power to the bass though, sub bass was enveloping on a Grado in a way that I'd never heard before.  Crossfeed also made the SR225e's imaging a lot more coherent, which I'd always kind of had an issue with the SR225e on some recordings.  Transient speed went from very good to excellent.  F4 in the DAC filters smoothed the SR225e's at times rough edges, F1 made it a transient speed monster.
> 
> ...




Nice review.
Akm dacs are notorious for high resolution and detail and it's good to hear that is exactly what you experienced.
If you want something more tamer mellow you can try burr Brown and even sabre dac and then again if you go through valve tube gear even more mellow. 
I have too many dacs here (digital and valve)and each one throws up a different cocktail.
It is fun playing around with them and certainly Grado hp allow you to hear the full panache of each one.

Happy listenings


----------



## fjrabon

xlr8 said:


> Nice review.
> Akm dacs are notorious for high resolution and detail and it's good to hear that is exactly what you experienced.
> If you want something more tamer mellow you can try burr Brown and even sabre dac and then again if you go through valve tube gear even more mellow.
> I have too many dacs here (digital and valve)and each one throws up a different cocktail.
> ...


 

 yeah, in some sense it was kind of fun to really hear the limitations of the SR225e.  This thing is obviously overkill for a SR series, and I'll probably tend to pair the SR225e more with the AudioEngine D1, which is mellower and warmer.  Though to be honest the SR225e is played straight out of my iPhone 99% of the time I use it.  Im just going through that phase we all do with new equipment where I'm trying out all possible combinations with everything I own, lol.
  
 I think this would be a DYNAMITE DAC/Amp combo with some of the higher end Grados though.  It kinda makes me want to get a RS2e, GH1 or PS500e.  But I just spent like $1300 between the Grace M9XX, Fostex THX00 and HiFiMan HE400i in the last month.  And my God the HE400i paired with this thing.  Don't want to get too sacrilegious in the temple of Grado, but with the Grace it kind of sounds like a Grado on steroids.  A smooth 8kHz Grado-esque peak, with crazy transient speed and detail.  Soundstage is even similar to Grados (except a bit more depth).  But I digress.


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> So I got a MAD Ear+ yesterday.
> 
> 
> Um.
> ...


 
 just a little bit


----------



## jaywillin

xlr8 said:


> Every Grado collector needs a rs2 in their inventory.


 




  
 i hang my head shame


----------



## XLR8

fjrabon said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice review.
> ...




Totally agree.
In hindsight I always was curious what sonic traits the wood cups would produce from Grado. Answer - if you are after high end sound look no further plus there are so many wood Grado's available. What I also have found is certain combos work better than others (dac and Grado's) As always the wallet hurts most and waf plummets lol 



jaywillin said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > Every Grado collector needs a rs2 in their inventory.
> ...




LoL
Lt Sulu ahead warp factor 1...


----------



## Harry Manback

Someone has a set of Bushmills for sale in the FS forum.  $750.  Yikes!  Limited edition indeed!
  
 It looks like the "limited edition" GH-1 is still in production however.  That must have been one hell of a tree.  Like the loaves and the fishes or something.


----------



## stacker45

At last, I'm back, after nearly 3 days of absence. I'd like to thank all the people who PMed me, inquiring about my health, and telling me how much they missed my witty, humour tinted posts. My great humility prevents me from revealing the nature of their content. Special thanks to those who sent me flowers. I especially appreciated the ''get well soon'' signing telegram, from this very lightly clothed ''nurse''.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seriously though, I had problems with my aging laptop. Thanks to my computer savvy neighbor, I'm back.
  
  


xlr8 said:


> Every Grado collector needs a rs2 in their inventory.


 
  
 I would also suggest the GH-1/G and Bushmills/G.


----------



## stacker45




----------



## stacker45

harry manback said:


> Someone has a set of Bushmills for sale in the FS forum.  $750.  Yikes!  Limited edition indeed!
> 
> It looks like the "limited edition" GH-1 is still in production however.  That must have been one hell of a tree.  Like the loaves and the fishes or something.


 
  
 At the same price, I'd take the GH-1, however, in my opinion, at their original selling prices of $395, the Bushmills offers a similar price vs performance ratio, as the $700, GH-1.


----------



## rovopio

stacker45 said:


> At last, I'm back, after nearly 3 days of absence. I'd like to thank all the people who PMed me, inquiring about my health, and telling me how much they missed my witty, humour tinted posts. My great humility prevents me from revealing the nature of their content. Special thanks to those who sent me flowers. I especially appreciated the ''get well soon'' signing telegram, from this very lightly clothed ''nurse''.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I missed the post (I assumed you did) that said you're not feeling well,. I just knew it from this post. Well, I'm glad to hear you're feeling good enough now and post here.


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> At last, I'm back, after nearly 3 days of absence. I'd like to thank all the people who PMed me, inquiring about my health, and telling me how much they missed my witty, humour tinted posts. My great humility prevents me from revealing the nature of their content. Special thanks to those who sent me flowers. I especially appreciated the ''get well soon'' signing telegram, from this very lightly clothed ''nurse''.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hope all is well, stacker.


----------



## DaemonSire

I wanted to give the fellow members of the Grado Club first crack, but if anyone is interested in a mint 325e, send me a PM.  I'll throw in a set of Senn HD414 quarter mod pads as well.
  
 I'm in Canada but will to ship to US of course.
  
 -----
 Since I got my GH-1, the 325e just aren't getting the headtime anymore.  The GH-1/G are really great Grado headphones.  I'll post more impressions later, but it is weird how the G-cush pads affect the sound.  On other Grados, the G-cush decrease the bass and make the treble thin and tinny.  But if seems to have the opposite affect with the GH-1.  I can't explain it but to me, it actually increases the bass and makes it more leveled out (plus the soundstage increase is huge).
  
 Combine the GH-1/G with a nice tube-hybrid amp, and it is a great match.  I'm using the Project Solstice with a Tung Sol 12BH7 black plate and it is a great sound.  With the solid-state amp in the HA-1, not as nice.  Grado's need tubes


----------



## joseph69

daemonsire said:


> The GH-1/G are really great Grado headphones.  I'll post more impressions later, but it is weird how the G-cush pads affect the sound.  On other Grados, the G-cush decrease the bass and make the treble thin and tinny.  But if seems to have the opposite affect with the GH-1.  I can't explain it but to me, it actually increases the bass and makes it more leveled out (plus the soundstage increase is huge).


 
 +1


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Grados are addictive.

I'm on a one-week trip, and the headphones I chose to take were my new (well, bought used but new to me and in perfect condition) Ultrasone Edition 8s. These list new for $1,700. They are closed, which is why I brought them instead of any of my Grados, as I wanted to insulate and be insulated from outside sounds in the plane. They have great bass and render many songs to be toe-tapping, head-nodding exciting. 

But I felt claustrophobic after a multi-hour listening session. All the sound was confined to the boundaries of my head. I felt closed in, and it made me jumpy. 

So I bought a new set of SR80es at the local Grado dealer here to relieve my claustrophobia. Wow, do they sound good.. Open and airy, but with tight bass. I sure missed the open Grado sound, and I was having withdrawal symptoms

Yes, Grados are addictive.


----------



## GreenBow

ruthieandjohn said:


> Grades are addictive.
> 
> I'm on a one-week trip, and the headphones I chose to take we're my new (well, bought used but new to me and in perfect condition) Ultrasone Edition 8s. These list new for $1,700. They are closed, which is why I brought them instead of any of my Grados, as I wanted to insulate and be insulated form outside sounds in the plane. They have great bass and render many song to be toe-tapping, head-nodding exciting.
> 
> ...


 

 Haha way to go dude. That's two pairs you bought since last saying 'out loud' that you last pair was your last pair. This thread would not be the same without you! You got your 80e in the end; what a result.


----------



## fjrabon

ruthieandjohn said:


> Grades are addictive.
> 
> I'm on a one-week trip, and the headphones I chose to take we're my new (well, bought used but new to me and in perfect condition) Ultrasone Edition 8s. These list new for $1,700. They are closed, which is why I brought them instead of any of my Grados, as I wanted to insulate and be insulated form outside sounds in the plane. They have great bass and render many song to be toe-tapping, head-nodding exciting.
> 
> ...


 

 I'm kind of jealous of the SR80e I bought for a friend of mine for christmas, and part of me wants to keep them, haha.


----------



## stacker45

rovopio said:


> I missed the post (I assumed you did) that said you're not feeling well,. I just knew it from this post. Well, I'm glad to hear you're feeling good enough now and post here.


 
  
 Thanks, this time my short absence wasn't health releated. To be honest, I got a message that suggested that I upgrade to Windows 10. Once the ''update'' was finish, my laptop was VERY slow. I phoned my neighbor was nice enough to come over, and reinstalled Windows 7, so all is good, for now, at least!


----------



## stacker45

whirlwind said:


> Hope all is well, stacker.


 
  
 As I've told my Gastroenterologist, as long as I'm well enough to stay out of this place, (hospital), you won't hear me complaining. None of the traditional Crohn's treatments have worked for me. Considering the severity of my condition, my doctor doesn't understand, how I am managing to stay out of the hospital.
  
 I'm a heavy machinery operator in the port of Montréal. 4 years ago, I had to be hospitalized, and was eventually forced into an early retirement.
  
 Fast forward 4 years, and my condition has gotten better, without the help of medication.
  
 Here is my theory as to why that is. Being retired, I don't have, work releated stress, wich increases the Adrenaline and Cortizol level, in the bloodstream. These two substances can cause inflammation in the bowels in Crohn's suffering patients.
  
 I also have more time to do the things that I like. When we isten to music, our brain secretes Endorphin and Dopamine, both of these substances, can have an healing effect, if it's present often enough, and over a long period of time. 
  
 The same goes for my two cats, I'm an animal lover, and I get to spend more time with them. Humour is greatly beneficial too, that's why I like to keep my posts as lighthearted as possible.


----------



## XLR8

Stacker good to see you back. 
Pets are a wonderful companion.
Long live the Grado fans and pets.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45, so glad to have you back posting, rabble rousing, and mayhem causing! It was quiet here like a tomb while you were gone.


----------



## stacker45

xlr8 said:


> Stacker good to see you back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks!, and yes, it's been proven that animals have a positive effect on people in genegal, and especially, kids with attention deficit disorder, elderly peoples, and of course, sick people.
  
 Let's not forget, this great passion of ours. Music can have a similar effect as pets do, on our mind and body.
  
 For those who might not know, if, while you're listening to some music, you get a tingling feeling in your head, that goes down your spine you are experiencing an Endorphin rush.
  
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> stacker45, so glad to have you back posting, rabble rousing, and mayhem causing! It was quiet here like a tomb while you were gone.


 
  
 If there is one person here that can carry the, ''tongue in cheek''. humour, ball, it's certainly you, my friend. So the Grado fans are in good hands, with, or without Stacker45.


----------



## Harry Manback

Some late night Tool for your listening pleasure:



https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3cG-EjuNX30


----------



## wormsdriver

Qello concerts has a free 7 day trial to check out their app. Highly recommended for live concert performances.
Check it out on the app stores for your os. or online, Google search qello


----------



## joseph69

So, I do love the sound of my 009/KGSSHV with my newly acquired PWDll…but unfortunately I'm having serious issues with my ears since getting the 009, which I thought would eventually go away or I just needed to get used to but is only getting worse...so much that I'm seriously considering going to the ear doctor Monday. My ears are ringing terribly lately for the past week or so (tinnitus I assume) switching between both my L/R ears and at times both ringing at the same time at any given time of the day which I've NEVER experienced before. Seems like their is some kind of resonance (might not be the right term but...) I'm hearing at normal listening levels with the 009 (forget about moderate to high levels) and when I say normal, I mean low to moderate levels with the occasional moderate to loud levels for one, maybe two songs. I listened to my GH-1 tonight and had no increasing ringing in my ears, but I could still hear the ringing. I then switched to the 009 and listened at the same level and same songs…and sure enough…the ringing increased almost immediately and I had no choice but to stop listening to them. I really don't understand why this is? I know the 009 is a very revealing HP but IMO/IME so are Grados and I've never had an issue with them for the 4+ years I've been listening to them. Like I said, seems to be some kind resonance shooting directly right back into my ears that I just can't bare, and I hear at any volume level with the 009 with. I'm thinking maybe its the leather pads holding the sound in more than the foam pads which Grado uses? I really don't know, but at this point I really have no choice but to make a logical/wise decision for the sake of my hearing/ringing in my ears and believe I need to get away from the 009 and unfortunately cancel my order for the BHSE because I just can't take bare it. The shame is I really do enjoy the 009 and was really looking forward to hearing them with the BHSE, but this would just not make any sense at all if I'm going to continue having this issue and damage my hearing or have ringing in my ears…hopefully I haven't damaged my hearing already and this damn ringing in my ears will go away. So unfortunately I'm throwing in the towel…I really have no choice, and besides, I can't even enjoy my music while I have ringing in my ears…just makes no sense at all for me to move forward with my plans at all.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> So, I do love the sound of my 009/KGSSHV with my newly acquired PWDll…but unfortunately I'm having serious issues with my ears since getting the 009, which I thought would eventually go away or I just needed to get used to but is only getting worse...so much that I'm seriously considering going to the ear doctor Monday. My ears are ringing terribly lately for the past week or so (tinnitus I assume) switching between both my L/R ears and at times both ringing at the same time at any given time of the day which I've NEVER experienced before. Seems like their is some kind of resonance (might not be the right term but...) I'm hearing at normal listening levels with the 009 (forget about moderate to high levels) and when I say normal, I mean low to moderate levels with the occasional moderate to loud levels for one, maybe two songs. I listened to my GH-1 tonight and had no increasing ringing in my ears, but I could still hear the ringing. I then switched to the 009 and listened at the same level and same songs…and sure enough…the ringing increased almost immediately and I had no choice but to stop listening to them. I really don't understand why this is? I know the 009 is a very revealing HP but IMO/IME so are Grados and I've never had an issue with them for the 4+ years I've been listening to them. Like I said, seems to be some kind resonance shooting directly right back into my ears that I just can't bare, and I hear at any volume level with the 009 with. I'm thinking maybe its the leather pads holding the sound in more than the foam pads which Grado uses? I really don't know, but at this point I really have no choice but to make a logical/wise decision for the sake of my hearing/ringing in my ears and believe I need to get away from the 009 and unfortunately cancel my order for the BHSE because I just can't take bare it. The shame is I really do enjoy the 009 and was really looking forward to hearing them with the BHSE, but this would just not make any sense at all if I'm going to continue having this issue and damage my hearing or have ringing in my ears…hopefully I haven't damaged my hearing already and this damn ringing in my ears will go away. So unfortunately I'm throwing in the towel…I really have no choice, and besides, I can't even enjoy my music while I have ringing in my ears…just makes no sense at all for me to move forward with my plans at all.



joseph69, I am so sorry for your ringing ears. It is surprising that you can associate it with your Stax SR009. I hope your trip to the doctor at least provides some insight. Maybe take your SR009s for analysis? 

Meanwhile, this is just another in a long list of examples I remember from you that together say... "I am your Grados. You shall not have any headphones before me!"

And I will keep my eyes peeled for your ad , "Will trade my Stax SR009 for your Grado SR60!"


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> So, I do love the sound of my 009/KGSSHV with my newly acquired PWDll…but unfortunately I'm having serious issues with my ears since getting the 009, which I thought would eventually go away or I just needed to get used to but is only getting worse...so much that I'm seriously considering going to the ear doctor Monday. My ears are ringing terribly lately for the past week or so (tinnitus I assume) switching between both my L/R ears and at times both ringing at the same time at any given time of the day which I've NEVER experienced before. Seems like their is some kind of resonance (might not be the right term but...) I'm hearing at normal listening levels with the 009 (forget about moderate to high levels) and when I say normal, I mean low to moderate levels with the occasional moderate to loud levels for one, maybe two songs. I listened to my GH-1 tonight and had no increasing ringing in my ears, but I could still hear the ringing. I then switched to the 009 and listened at the same level and same songs…and sure enough…the ringing increased almost immediately and I had no choice but to stop listening to them. I really don't understand why this is? I know the 009 is a very revealing HP but IMO/IME so are Grados and I've never had an issue with them for the 4+ years I've been listening to them. Like I said, seems to be some kind resonance shooting directly right back into my ears that I just can't bare, and I hear at any volume level with the 009 with. I'm thinking maybe its the leather pads holding the sound in more than the foam pads which Grado uses? I really don't know, but at this point I really have no choice but to make a logical/wise decision for the sake of my hearing/ringing in my ears and believe I need to get away from the 009 and unfortunately cancel my order for the BHSE because I just can't take bare it. The shame is I really do enjoy the 009 and was really looking forward to hearing them with the BHSE, but this would just not make any sense at all if I'm going to continue having this issue and damage my hearing or have ringing in my ears…hopefully I haven't damaged my hearing already and this damn ringing in my ears will go away. So unfortunately I'm throwing in the towel…I really have no choice, and besides, I can't even enjoy my music while I have ringing in my ears…just makes no sense at all for me to move forward with my plans at all.


 
  
 Here you go Joseph! As a semi-sufferer of tinnitus, I found this tip greatly works for me. https://www.reddit.com/r/What/comments/3l3uri/these_guys_lighting_a_mortar_shell_in_their_garage/cv3474n
  
 It only works for like a minute before the ringing comes back, but it's a minute of dead silence, which is much appreciated.


----------



## joseph69

Thanks John.
 It is surprising to me also, but even right now I have my RS1i on and the ringing isn't *nearly* as bad as when I had the 009.
 And I do feel like the Grado Gods are punishing me. I'll skip the sale and just trade you for your SR-60 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> Here you go Joseph! As a semi-sufferer of tinnitus, I found this tip greatly works for me. https://www.reddit.com/r/What/comments/3l3uri/these_guys_lighting_a_mortar_shell_in_their_garage/cv3474n
> It only works for like a minute before the ringing comes back, but it's a minute of dead silence, which is much appreciated.


 
 Thanks, now I know exactly how you feel…it is most annoying!
 I'll give this a try and see what happens, thanks again, I appreciate it.


----------



## Sal1950

joseph69 said:


> So, I do love the sound of my 009/KGSSHV with my newly acquired PWDll…but unfortunately I'm having serious issues with my ears since getting the 009, which I thought would eventually go away or I just needed to get used to but is only getting worse...so much that I'm seriously considering going to the ear doctor Monday. My ears are ringing terribly lately for the past week or so (tinnitus I assume) switching between both my L/R ears and at times both ringing at the same time at any given time of the day which I've NEVER experienced before. Seems like their is some kind of resonance (might not be the right term but...) I'm hearing at normal listening levels with the 009 (forget about moderate to high levels) and when I say normal, I mean low to moderate levels with the occasional moderate to loud levels for one, maybe two songs. I listened to my GH-1 tonight and had no increasing ringing in my ears, but I could still hear the ringing. I then switched to the 009 and listened at the same level and same songs…and sure enough…the ringing increased almost immediately and I had no choice but to stop listening to them. I really don't understand why this is? I know the 009 is a very revealing HP but IMO/IME so are Grados and I've never had an issue with them for the 4+ years I've been listening to them. Like I said, seems to be some kind resonance shooting directly right back into my ears that I just can't bare, and I hear at any volume level with the 009 with. I'm thinking maybe its the leather pads holding the sound in more than the foam pads which Grado uses? I really don't know, but at this point I really have no choice but to make a logical/wise decision for the sake of my hearing/ringing in my ears and believe I need to get away from the 009 and unfortunately cancel my order for the BHSE because I just can't take bare it. The shame is I really do enjoy the 009 and was really looking forward to hearing them with the BHSE, but this would just not make any sense at all if I'm going to continue having this issue and damage my hearing or have ringing in my ears…hopefully I haven't damaged my hearing already and this damn ringing in my ears will go away. So unfortunately I'm throwing in the towel…I really have no choice, and besides, I can't even enjoy my music while I have ringing in my ears…just makes no sense at all for me to move forward with my plans at all.


 

 Sorry to hear of your hearing issues, you have inner ear damage that is cumulative and you have to start being very conscious of the noise levels your exposed to, both listening to music and just day to day life in general. Don't know what you do for a living but if it involves loud noises in any way start wearing ear protection while at work. Also wear protection if you attend live music events of any type. If your lucky and treat your ears very carefully the ringing may diminish or completely stop in about 6 months or so but you'll probably still end up with permanent diminished high frequency sensitivity like I did. Be very careful of your exposure to loud noises from now on, and for the rest of your life, the damage will continue to deteriorate at advanced rates if you don't. Here is a link to a online quick hearing test if you want to see where your currently at, only take a few minutes to sweep both ears, Do so at a reduced volume level.
 http://onlinetonegenerator.com/hearingtest.html
 Good Luck


----------



## wormsdriver

Best of luck Joseph. I've also had issues with my ears for some time now, with me it seemed iems made things worse so I had to quit them. 

I'll have extended periods of time where I can't enjoy music like I normally do due to ringing in my left ear when I'm listening to music. Reducing the volume helps me out, since my irritation happens because of persistent sound. Anyhow give your ears a rest from the stax, if you're gonna listen, listen with Grados and at low to moderate volume.
when you get better go back to the stax, if they mess up your ears again then it has been confirmed, they are the culprit and they need to go!


----------



## joseph69

sal1950 said:


> Sorry to hear of your hearing issues, you have inner ear damage that is cumulative and you have to start being very conscious of the noise levels your exposed to, both listening to music and just day to day life in general. Don't know what you do for a living but if it involves loud noises in any way start wearing ear protection while at work. Also wear protection if you attend live music events of any type. If your lucky and treat your ears very carefully the ringing may diminish or completely stop in about 6 months or so but you'll probably still end up with permanent diminished high frequency sensitivity like I did. Be very careful of your exposure to loud noises from now on, and for the rest of your life, the damage will continue to deteriorate at advanced rates if you don't. Here is a link to a online quick hearing test if you want to see where your currently at, only take a few minutes to sweep both ears, Do so at a reduced volume level.
> http://onlinetonegenerator.com/hearingtest.html
> Good Luck


 


wormsdriver said:


> Best of luck Joseph. I've also had issues with my ears for some time now, with me it seemed iems made things worse so I had to quit them.
> 
> I'll have extended periods of time where I can't enjoy music like I normally do due to ringing in my left ear when I'm listening to music. Reducing the volume helps me out, since my irritation happens because of persistent sound. Anyhow give your ears a rest from the stax, if you're gonna listen, listen with Grados and at low to moderate volume.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you both very much for your concerns.
 As I've said, I NEVER experienced this issue before listening to the Stax. I am retired, so I'm not subjected to any loud noises (and never was) and it definitely seems to be related to the 009 for some strange reason? I'm going to take the hearing test in the link you provided for me tomorrow. I'm also going to definitely give the 009 a break and see what happens…but I do believe like you said about you IEM's…they may have to go! As of now I'm going to put everything on hold as far as selling/canceling because it is the last thing I want to do. Thank you both again and I'll keep you posted on the hearing test and any further decisions.


----------



## XLR8

Joseph is the stax closed headphones?
I would assume rs1i is as close to stax in the top end. Maybe ultrasound frequencies of stax causing it? I think it's the closed headphone putting pressure on the eardrum and ossicles bones.
Good luck with doctor


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> Joseph is the stax closed headphones?
> I would assume rs1i is as close to stax in the top end. Maybe ultrasound frequencies of stax causing it? I think it's the closed headphone putting pressure on the eardrum and ossicles bones.
> Good luck with doctor


 
 No, the 009 are open back, but the seal on your ears is much greater than Grado being 009 are leather and the Grado's are foam. This is was one of my theories also??? Besides the RS1i NEVER bothers me at all…I love their upper frequencies. I actually believe (from hearing) that the 009 upper frequencies aren't even as pronounced as the RS1i. I really think it has more to do with the ear pads. I'm not certain that I'm going to the doctor…but I just might if the ringing continues, so thank you.


----------



## whirlwind

Sorry to hear about your tinnitus, Joseph.
  
 You should probably give your ears a much needed rest, and then maybe just stick with Grado's....you already know how good they are at low level volume.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I know how very much you were looking forward to hearing the Stax & BHSE....so I am sorry to hear this.....but a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do.
  
 It is weird how different frequencies and different headphones can effect people differently....the only time I have ever experienced any ringing in my ears , was when i was listening to my Grados to loud....it lasted for a couple of days......I always listen to them at really low volume ever since then and have had no trouble.....weird though, I can listen to my Senns at just about any volume.....I really do not understand it....but I feel your pain.
  
 Rest those ears and then start back in at low volume.....I hope it all works out for you as I know how much you enjoy your music.
  
 The best of luck to you , sir.


----------



## GreenBow

You know what @joseph69 I am suffering tinnitus too. It's all a coincidence since @_js_ just mentioned it again over the RS2e. 
  
 I can't be sure it's my 225e though, although I doubt it's my Meridian Explorer. I have a hissing which is sometimes accompanied by a slight ring. I noticed a few months ago. I have had my 225e for just over a year. It's possible I had the tinnitus before, but didn't notice. I know that sounds strange, but it's a long story. Basically I am not so well and as mentioned before I suffer terrible sinus headaches. (That's only the start of it though.) Therefor tinnitus could have gone unnoticed in earlier stages. I would also have initially though tinnitus was caused by my headaches and put it to the back of my mind.
  
 I wonder also if it is because of a computer game I am playing. There is an SMG weapon that has quite a brittle sound. It's one of those group games where we get together and co-op against enemies. I play it quite often and have done for years. I wonder if that is what has caused it, or it's just my 225e.
  
 I definitely spoils music. It means quiet listening sessions are masked. It makes music sound veiled.
  
 Total sympathy with your case. I think the best option for me is to get the active speakers I want for desktop. Then stop using headphones at my PC and see if it improves. Since _js_ said his cleared in three weeks I have to hope mine will clear one day too.


----------



## fleasbaby

joseph69 said:


> So, I do love the sound of my 009/KGSSHV with my newly acquired PWDll…but unfortunately I'm having serious issues with my ears since getting the 009, which I thought would eventually go away or I just needed to get used to but is only getting worse...so much that I'm seriously considering going to the ear doctor Monday. My ears are ringing terribly lately for the past week or so (tinnitus I assume) switching between both my L/R ears and at times both ringing at the same time at any given time of the day which I've NEVER experienced before. Seems like their is some kind of resonance (might not be the right term but...) I'm hearing at normal listening levels with the 009 (forget about moderate to high levels) and when I say normal, I mean low to moderate levels with the occasional moderate to loud levels for one, maybe two songs. I listened to my GH-1 tonight and had no increasing ringing in my ears, but I could still hear the ringing. I then switched to the 009 and listened at the same level and same songs…and sure enough…the ringing increased almost immediately and I had no choice but to stop listening to them. I really don't understand why this is? I know the 009 is a very revealing HP but IMO/IME so are Grados and I've never had an issue with them for the 4+ years I've been listening to them. Like I said, seems to be some kind resonance shooting directly right back into my ears that I just can't bare, and I hear at any volume level with the 009 with. I'm thinking maybe its the leather pads holding the sound in more than the foam pads which Grado uses? I really don't know, but at this point I really have no choice but to make a logical/wise decision for the sake of my hearing/ringing in my ears and believe I need to get away from the 009 and unfortunately cancel my order for the BHSE because I just can't take bare it. The shame is I really do enjoy the 009 and was really looking forward to hearing them with the BHSE, but this would just not make any sense at all if I'm going to continue having this issue and damage my hearing or have ringing in my ears…hopefully I haven't damaged my hearing already and this damn ringing in my ears will go away. So unfortunately I'm throwing in the towel…I really have no choice, and besides, I can't even enjoy my music while I have ringing in my ears…just makes no sense at all for me to move forward with my plans at all.




Hi Joseph,

I've had something similar happen...twice now. It's always when I try a new headphone or mod. And it isnt tinnitus, my right right ear simply starts to hurt. If it's a mod I've been abLe to work my way around it and alter the sound enough to eliminate it. If it's a headphone I am not modding I simply sell and move on. It's alarming when it happens.

Last time I went to the hearing aid center at my local Costco. They gave a very comprehensive listening test and assured me I was fine. They did point out my right ear is slightly better than my left, which meant I was more than likely cranking up the volume to make up for the left on certain headphones. That led to my right ear protesting a bit .

Anyway, do yourself a favor...make an appointment (it's free if you're a Costco member). It was most illuminating for me.


----------



## JoeDoe

Shoot. I teach music/drums for a living. My ears been ranging since 2007!
  
 In all seriousness, I always insist that my students wear earplugs. I keep a pair in my travel bag, my car, and my go-to set on my key ring. It doesn't keep me from enjoying my music, but when things are really quiet, I always hear a high-pitched ring, very similar to the sound that vacuum TVs make with the volume turned all the way down. I personally think that our society (especially my millenial counterparts) have become numb to loudness. Since the effects aren't immediately discernible, we pay no mind, but I promise with enough exposure, we certainly will pay the price!
  
 Protect those ears fellas! Headphones, halftime shows, live concerts, jackhammers, plane engines - can all go way past the 'safe' threshold!


----------



## fleasbaby

joedoe said:


> Shoot. I teach music/drums for a living. My ears been ranging since 2007!
> 
> In all seriousness, I always insist that my students wear earplugs. I keep a pair in my travel bag, my car, and my go-to set on my key ring. It doesn't keep me from enjoying my music, but when things are really quiet, I always hear a high-pitched ring, very similar to the sound that vacuum TVs make with the volume turned all the way down. I personally think that our society (especially my millenial counterparts) have become numb to loudness. Since the effects aren't immediately discernible, we pay no mind, but I promise with enough exposure, we certainly will pay the price!
> 
> Protect those ears fellas! Headphones, halftime shows, live concerts, jackhammers, plane engines - can all go way past the 'safe' threshold!




Yep...I have that same "someone left a CRT monitor on" sound...LOL. Nothing terrible, just a slight sound, like a cross between a hiss and a hum.


----------



## JoeDoe

fleasbaby said:


> Yep...I have that same "someone left a CRT monitor on" sound...LOL. Nothing terrible, just a slight sound, like a cross between a hiss and a hum.


 
 That's the one! When things are going on, I hardly notice, but when things get quiet, it's a little depressing.


----------



## YtseJamer

New Dream Theater song


----------



## fleasbaby

joedoe said:


> That's the one! When things are going on, I hardly notice, but when things get quiet, it's a little depressing.




I choose to see it as a good thing. Means I finally have some peace and quiet . It used to freak me out a little, until I read about John Cage going to experience an anechoic chamber when he was obsessed with silence. He came out telling the guy working the thing that it wasnt completely silent. The guy explained that what he had heard was the blood rushing through his veins. 

There is no such thing as completely silent as long as we are living and breathing. And even when we kick the bucket, I am sure something will hear the sound of our bodies decomposing...


----------



## JoeDoe

fleasbaby said:


> I choose to see it as a good thing. Means I finally have some peace and quiet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Haha, thanks Bruce!


----------



## Harry Manback

joseph69 said:


> So, I do love the sound of my 009/KGSSHV with my newly acquired PWDll…but unfortunately I'm having serious issues with my ears since getting the 009, which I thought would eventually go away or I just needed to get used to but is only getting worse...so much that I'm seriously considering going to the ear doctor Monday. My ears are ringing terribly lately for the past week or so (tinnitus I assume) switching between both my L/R ears and at times both ringing at the same time at any given time of the day which I've NEVER experienced before. Seems like their is some kind of resonance (might not be the right term but...) I'm hearing at normal listening levels with the 009 (forget about moderate to high levels) and when I say normal, I mean low to moderate levels with the occasional moderate to loud levels for one, maybe two songs. I listened to my GH-1 tonight and had no increasing ringing in my ears, but I could still hear the ringing. I then switched to the 009 and listened at the same level and same songs…and sure enough…the ringing increased almost immediately and I had no choice but to stop listening to them. I really don't understand why this is? I know the 009 is a very revealing HP but IMO/IME so are Grados and I've never had an issue with them for the 4+ years I've been listening to them. Like I said, seems to be some kind resonance shooting directly right back into my ears that I just can't bare, and I hear at any volume level with the 009 with. I'm thinking maybe its the leather pads holding the sound in more than the foam pads which Grado uses? I really don't know, but at this point I really have no choice but to make a logical/wise decision for the sake of my hearing/ringing in my ears and believe I need to get away from the 009 and unfortunately cancel my order for the BHSE because I just can't take bare it. The shame is I really do enjoy the 009 and was really looking forward to hearing them with the BHSE, but this would just not make any sense at all if I'm going to continue having this issue and damage my hearing or have ringing in my ears…hopefully I haven't damaged my hearing already and this damn ringing in my ears will go away. So unfortunately I'm throwing in the towel…I really have no choice, and besides, I can't even enjoy my music while I have ringing in my ears…just makes no sense at all for me to move forward with my plans at all.




Maybe some eq experiments could help isolate the offending frequencies. It might be worth a try.


----------



## Sal1950

joedoe said:


> Shoot. I teach music/drums for a living. My ears been ranging since 2007!
> 
> In all seriousness, I always insist that my students wear earplugs. I keep a pair in my travel bag, my car, and my go-to set on my key ring. It doesn't keep me from enjoying my music, but when things are really quiet, I always hear a high-pitched ring, very similar to the sound that vacuum TVs make with the volume turned all the way down. I personally think that our society (especially my millenial counterparts) have become numb to loudness. Since the effects aren't immediately discernible, we pay no mind, but I promise with enough exposure, we certainly will pay the price!
> 
> Protect those ears fellas! Headphones, halftime shows, live concerts, jackhammers, plane engines - can all go way past the 'safe' threshold!




Yep, protect those ears!
I keep hearing folks pointing fingers at this or that model of phone but the truth is volume. Your listening too loud and paying the price. Turn down the levels or you'll soon be wearing inner ear device to hear normal conversations.


----------



## JoeDoe

sal1950 said:


> Yep, protect those ears!
> I keep hearing folks pointing fingers at this or that model of phone but the truth is volume. Your listening too loud and paying the price. Turn down the levels or you'll soon be wearing inner ear device to hear normal conversations.


 
 Amen! Especially with IEMs. Nowadays folks (esp kids) don't realize the damage they do when they crank those little earbuds up. Just piping superfocused sounds DIRECTLY into your ears. Scary stuff!


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Sorry to hear about your tinnitus, Joseph.
> You should probably give your ears a much needed rest, and then maybe just stick with Grado's....you already know how good they are at low level volume.
> 
> 
> ...


 


greenbow said:


> You know what @joseph69 I am suffering tinnitus too. It's all a coincidence since @_js_ just mentioned it again over the RS2e.
> I can't be sure it's my 225e though, although I doubt it's my Meridian Explorer. I have a hissing which is sometimes accompanied by a slight ring. I noticed a few months ago. I have had my 225e for just over a year. It's possible I had the tinnitus before, but didn't notice. I know that sounds strange, but it's a long story. Basically I am not so well and as mentioned before I suffer terrible sinus headaches. (That's only the start of it though.) Therefor tinnitus could have gone unnoticed in earlier stages. I would also have initially though tinnitus was caused by my headaches and put it to the back of my mind.
> I wonder also if it is because of a computer game I am playing. There is an SMG weapon that has quite a brittle sound. It's one of those group games where we get together and co-op against enemies. I play it quite often and have done for years. I wonder if that is what has caused it, or it's just my 225e.
> I definitely spoils music. It means quiet listening sessions are masked. It makes music sound veiled.
> Total sympathy with your case. I think the best option for me is to get the active speakers I want for desktop. Then stop using headphones at my PC and see if it improves. Since _js_ said his cleared in three weeks I have to hope mine will clear one day too.


 


fleasbaby said:


> Hi Joseph,
> 
> I've had something similar happen...twice now. It's always when I try a new headphone or mod. And it isnt tinnitus, my right right ear simply starts to hurt. If it's a mod I've been abLe to work my way around it and alter the sound enough to eliminate it. If it's a headphone I am not modding I simply sell and move on. It's alarming when it happens.
> Last time I went to the hearing aid center at my local Costco. They gave a very comprehensive listening test and assured me I was fine. They did point out my right ear is slightly better than my left, which meant I was more than likely cranking up the volume to make up for the left on certain headphones. That led to my right ear protesting a bit
> ...


 
 Thank you everyone for the concern/suggestions which I'm *definitely *going to take. The last thing I want to do is cancel the BHSE and sell the 009. I'm going to give my ears a break for a few days and see/hear what happens because I need to make a decision before making anymore investments if I'm not going to be able to enjoy the music.
  
 Thanks again,
 Joseph
  

  
  


harry manback said:


> Maybe some eq experiments could help isolate the offending frequencies. It might be worth a try.


 
 I'm not having any issue with a particular frequency…it seems to be 009 in general. It is hard to explain what it sounds like when I listen to the 009. I'm experiencing "pressure" in my ears like I'm using a closed back headphone and everything is going directly into my ears with no escape possibly from the seal of the ear pads on the 009 even though they are open back Hp's It is very strange…even at low listening levels with the 009 my eyes sometimes even blink slightly from certain passages in songs? I really have no answers, but I know this didn't happen with the foam pads on the Grado's which pretty much don't even seal which is why I'm leaning towards the leather pads on the 009? All I know right now is that I'm definitely unable to enjoy them at this point.


----------



## joseph69

WOW!
 I just did the hearing test 5 times provided (HERE) by @Sal1950 and don't believe I did to well...at all!
 From 0-Hz up to approximately 4200Hz I heard clearly with both my L/R ears. Beyond approximately 4200Hz I totally lost the hearing in my R ear. Then upon reaching approximately 8000Hz I had totally lost the hearing in my L ear. Please, will someone also try this test and post your results? Thanks for the link Sal1950.


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> WOW!
> I just did the hearing test 5 times provided (HERE) by @Sal1950 and don't believe I did to well...at all!
> From 0-Hz up to approximately 4200Hz I heard clearly with both my L/R ears. Beyond approximately 4200Hz I totally lost the hearing in my R ear. Then upon reaching approximately 8000Hz I had totally lost the hearing in my L ear. Please, will someone also try this test and post your results? Thanks for the link Sal1950.


 
  
 How about checking out this link as well. http://www.audiocheck.net/soundtests_headphones.php
  
 The link you provided started from 0 going up. This one started from 22,000 going down. I tried your link just now and I couldn't hear past 14,xxx hz, but with the link I copy-pasted above, I can hear until 17,000hz.


----------



## bfreedma

joseph69 said:


> WOW!
> I just did the hearing test 5 times provided (HERE) by @Sal1950 and don't believe I did to well...at all!
> From 0-Hz up to approximately 4200Hz I heard clearly with both my L/R ears. Beyond approximately 4200Hz I totally lost the hearing in my R ear. Then upon reaching approximately 8000Hz I had totally lost the hearing in my L ear. Please, will someone also try this test and post your results? Thanks for the link Sal1950.




Joseph,

There are all kinds of reasons that you could be experiencing what you describe. A few months ago, I started having what I thought was serious tinnitus developing. Turns out I had a blocked sinus cavity. A few weeks of antibiotics and the ringing is largely gone. I've always been able to hear what's been referred to as CRT buzz/feedback, so I don't think that's necessarily indicative of tinnitus either. I've heard that since I was 4 or so, so pretty sure it wasn't brought on by loud environmental noise.

Everyone is trying to help with their suggestions but you already have the best plan of action. Make a doctors appointment and get checked out. Many conditions and some medicine can mimic tinnitus - hopefully, something like that ends up being the cause and can be resolved.

Good luck, and don't assume the worst.


----------



## joseph69

bfreedma said:


> Joseph,
> 
> There are all kinds of reasons that you could be experiencing what you describe. A few months ago, I started having what I thought was serious tinnitus developing. Turns out I had a blocked sinus cavity. A few weeks of antibiotics and the ringing is largely gone. I've always been able to hear what's been referred to as CRT buzz/feedback, so I don't think that's necessarily indicative of tinnitus either. I've heard that since I was 4 or so, so pretty sure it wasn't brought on by loud environmental noise.
> Everyone is trying to help with their suggestions but you already have the best plan of action. Make a doctors appointment and get checked out. Many conditions and some medicine can mimic tinnitus - hopefully, something like that ends up being the cause and can be resolved.
> Good luck, and don't assume the worst.


 
 Your right, I'm shooting in the dark and need to make a doctors appointment so I know exactly whats going on. But this still doesn't explain why I hear what ever it is I'm hearing (resonance/pressure?) with the 009 and not hearing it with my RS1i/GH-1at all.
 Possibly something to do with the electrostatic drivers vs dynamic?


----------



## bfreedma

joseph69 said:


> bfreedma said:
> 
> 
> > Joseph,
> ...




It is odd that your 009s are more of a problem than your other phones, but there are definitely some possible scenarios. Might have peaks at just the wrong frequency, might be the fit allowing those frequencies to enter your ear canal with less diffusion than your other headphones. Could you perhaps be playing them louder without realizing it?

It would be unusual to develop such a severe case of tinnitus as rapidly as you describe - this isn't your first headphone rodeo so I'm assuming you haven't been testing your 009s at 130db. That's why (and I'm guessing) it might be a solvable medical issue rather than permanent damage.

I'm a big believer that changes in physiology, particularly sinus issues and allergies, are a major reason why people hear differences in gear when not comparing back to back. Certain antibiotics are notorious for causing hearing issues as well.


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> Here you go Joseph! As a semi-sufferer of tinnitus, I found this tip greatly works for me. https://www.reddit.com/r/What/comments/3l3uri/these_guys_lighting_a_mortar_shell_in_their_garage/cv3474n
> It only works for like a minute before the ringing comes back, but it's a minute of dead silence, which is much appreciated.


 
Strangely enough I've been trying this every so often since you posted it, and it works for about 3 seconds.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

joseph69 said:


> WOW!
> I just did the hearing test 5 times provided (HERE) by @Sal1950 and don't believe I did to well...at all!
> From 0-Hz up to approximately 4200Hz I heard clearly with both my L/R ears. Beyond approximately 4200Hz I totally lost the hearing in my R ear. Then upon reaching approximately 8000Hz I had totally lost the hearing in my L ear. Please, will someone also try this test and post your results? Thanks for the link Sal1950.


 
  
 Tried it, R side lost little bit at 8K and picked up at ~9K, both L/R lost at 12KHz.  I'm 42, so I think that's normal.  
  
 I recalled a National Geographic TV show a few years ago that showed we lose a little bit hearing range as we age.  Infants can respond to 20K, young folks can hear 15K, .  Do check online references to see if whether it's normal for you Joe.
  
 So sorry to hear that the 009 bothers you.  Would you want to try the 007 (little more dark than 009) first before calling off to the Stax and BHSE?


----------



## joseph69

bfreedma said:


> *might be the fit allowing those frequencies to enter your ear canal with less diffusion than your other headphones.* *Could you perhaps be playing them louder without realizing it?*
> *this isn't your first headphone rodeo so I'm assuming you haven't been testing your 009s at 130db. *That's why (and I'm


 
 Exactly what I'm trying to say* "diffusion"!!!*
 This is what I really feel is the issue, and is related to the ear pads…thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And no, I haven't been listening to them at 130db…low to moderate and occasionally moderate to high for a song or two at most, but nothing crazy…I definitely wouldn't be able to handle anything "loud" with the 009.


----------



## joseph69

sko0bydoo said:


> Tried it, R side lost little bit at 8K and picked up at ~9K, both L/R lost at 12KHz.  I'm 42, so I think that's normal.
> I recalled a National Geographic TV show a few years ago that showed we lose a little bit hearing range as we age.  Infants can respond to 20K, young folks can hear 15K, .  Do check online references to see if whether it's normal for you Joe.
> So sorry to hear that the 009 bothers you.  Would you want to try the 007 (little more dark than 009) first before calling off to the Stax and BHSE?


 
 You did MUCH better than I did…for sure! I'm going to be 47 in a few months, so I don't know if this is normal for someone my age, but I will check some online references. About the 007…I really would love to try it, but I also don't really want to invest and have the same issue, then have to sell at a loss again, but I am considering it, but I just don't know what to do.


----------



## bfreedma

joseph69 said:


> bfreedma said:
> 
> 
> > *might be the fit allowing those frequencies to enter your ear canal with less diffusion than your other headphones.* *Could you perhaps be playing them louder without realizing it?*
> ...




Maybe a short blast at 130db would clear out your ear canals

Obviously, just kidding, but ear wax buildup is another potential solvable problem. I have a nephew who thought he had gone deaf in one ear a few years back. He went to an audiologist and they pulled out more wax than you would believed possible. Sorry for that imagery....


----------



## wormsdriver

bfreedma said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > bfreedma said:
> ...


oh man, I sure hope nobody puts up a YouTube video of that on here. That stuff is crazy nasty.... but also intriguing


----------



## joseph69

bfreedma said:


> Maybe a short blast at 130db would clear out your ear canals
> 
> Obviously, just kidding, but ear wax buildup is another potential solvable problem. I have a nephew who thought he had gone deaf in one ear a few years back. He went to an audiologist and they pulled out more wax than you would believed possible. Sorry for that imagery....


 
 I was told by a doctor once that MRI's can cause ear wax build up and I have had many RI's, so you might be on to something. I'm definitely going to go to the ear doctor Monday to get to the bottom of this. Also, I think the foam Grado pads DEFINITELY diffuse the sound much more than the lather pads on the 009 which is causing the sound to go directly into my ears as I tried describing in my original post…just couldn't find the right word.


----------



## XLR8

Wow now I am scared 
Going to try the test with some iem's.
I listen to music daily with my iems and when home the Grado.

Will be interesting.


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> Wow now I am scared
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks, I can't wait to see your results.
 Anybody else???


----------



## XLR8

Ok did both ears got to 15.3KHz and then it phased out.
Now about to do each ear separately.

Yup, get to about 15Khz on each ear separately so 
I listen to music at very low levels everyday. I don't need to feel the music (especially bass on my eardrums) by turning volume up. I have passed those young pubescence years.


Joseph definitely seen an audiologist and get it checked out. Could be wax could be anything just to err on the side of caution.
Good luck


----------



## jaywillin

12k-13k for me


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> Ok did both ears got to 15.3KHz and then it phased out.
> Now about to do each ear separately.
> Yup, get to about 15Khz on each ear separately so
> 
> ...


 


jaywillin said:


> 12k-13k for me


 
 Damn!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Both of you guys blew me and @ScoObyDoo away!
 I already have the doctor lined up. Great for the both of you!
 Thanks for taking the test and the good luck.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I pooped out at 13,800 HZ, running at normal listening volumes, but with a 70 dB level of background noose from an oxygen concentrator in a hospital room. I am 62.


----------



## bfreedma

I ran the test a few times and lost audibility between 14.8 and 15khz at normal listening volume. 50 years old and the room was quiet during the test.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> I pooped out at 13,800 HZ, running at normal listening volumes, but with a 70 dB level of background noose from an oxygen concentrator in a hospital room. I am 62.


 


bfreedma said:


> I ran the test a few times and lost audibility between 14.8 and 15khz at normal listening volume. 50 years old and the room was quiet during the test.


 
 Unbelievable!
 I need to re-test…I can't believe how bad I did compared to all of you.
 John, is everything good? Why did you take the test from a hospital room?


----------



## wormsdriver

I did that test a few months ago, I think my left ear was about 9k and my right was 15k which was to be expected since I've always known about some hearing loss that I had since I was a kid.
I do get concerned at times because I feel I might be turning it up to compensate and my right ear is getting the short end of the stick.


----------



## whirlwind

Some where around 13k for me....both ears


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> I did that test a few months ago, I think my left ear was about 9k and my right was 15k which was to be expected since I've always known about some hearing loss that I had since I was a kid.
> I do get concerned at times because I feel I might be turning it up to compensate and my right ear is getting the short end of the stick.


 
  
  


whirlwind said:


> Some where around 13k for me....both ears


 
 Alright…this is starting to sound like a conspiracy against me.
 Are you guys all cheating because the teachers not there???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 In a little while I'm taking the test over. I also had the volume just high enough that I could hear from 0-KHz and didn't increase it at all…is this what you guys are doing too?


----------



## bfreedma

joseph69 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > I did that test a few months ago, I think my left ear was about 9k and my right was 15k which was to be expected since I've always known about some hearing loss that I had since I was a kid.
> ...




Sounds like we're taking the test the same way. I'm not turning up the volume as the frequency increases.

Can you try taking the test on another computer or device? I'm certainly not a doctor, but I would think that if your hearing was cutting off at 4khz, you would have noticed something in your daily life beyond listening to music. That kind of hearing loss would be fairly dramatic.


----------



## joseph69

bfreedma said:


> Sounds like we're taking the test the same way. I'm not turning up the volume as the frequency increases.
> Can you try taking the test on another computer or device? I'm certainly not a doctor, but I would think that if your hearing was cutting off at 4khz, you would have noticed something in your daily life beyond listening to music. That kind of hearing loss would be fairly dramatic.


 
 I couldn't agree with you more!
 But I have no problem hearing conversations or everyday outside noises or both L/R channels of my HP's??? With the results from this test you would think I couldn't hear much of anything, especially in my right ear. I can't take the test on anything but my MBP but I'm going to use my main listening station instead of my desktop this time.


----------



## Sal1950

joseph69 said:


> Unbelievable!
> I need to re-test…I can't believe how bad I did compared to all of you.
> John, is everything good? Why did you take the test from a hospital room?


 
 I'm 66 and have been exposed to a lot of very high level noise. I was a Army Infantryman in Vietnam involved in numerous firefights plus very many near-field exposures to mortar, artillery, and aerial bombing explosions. Then spent 40 years in the automotive industry working in the shops using all sorts of LOUD pneumatic tools on a daily basis.
 Sadly my hearing now is all gone by around 9khz on both sides.
  
 Joseph, if you've used a lot of iem's they tent to pack ear wax up into the canal with each use. Go to the drugstore and get a earwax removal kit. The kind with the drops you put in while laying down on your side, then they have a small rubber syringe that you fill with warm water and flush the drops and wax out of the ear over the sink. These kits are simple, painless and very effective.
 But DO go see a audiologist and get his opinion. You're a little young for that level of loss and no very high noise background.
 Good Luck


----------



## XLR8

Love this thread.
Agreed with others Joseph try another headphone/computer if you can just to be sure.


----------



## joseph69

sal1950 said:


> I'm 66 and have been exposed to a lot of very high level noise. I was a Army Infantryman in Vietnam involved in numerous firefights plus very many near-field exposures to mortar, artillery, and aerial bombing explosions. Then spent 40 years in the automotive industry working in the shops using all sorts of LOUD pneumatic tools on a daily basis.
> Sadly my hearing now is all gone by around 9khz on both sides.
> 
> Joseph, if you've used a lot of iem's they tent to pac ear wax up into the ear with each use. Go to the drugstore and get a earwax removal kit. The kind with the drops you put in while laying down on your side, then they have a small rubber syringe that you fill with warm water and flush the drops and wax out of the ear over the sink. These kits are simple, painless and very effective.
> ...


 
 I'm going to grab the ear wax kit tomorrow. I just took the test over 2 times with different results, but only in my L ear. I heard the same approx. 4-42KHz in both my L/R ears, then lost the hearing in my R ear after this point, but then went up to 8.5-9KHz with my L ear this time. But my right ear seems horrible according to this test, and this is the side which is buzzing continuously.
 PS: This time I did the test with my MBP>PWDll>GH-1 I don't know if this would matter, but I definitely did much better with my L ear this time. I also started the test with slightly more volume than this morning, but left the volume at one position just as I did this morning. Also I've never ever listened to IEM's in my life. Thanks for the advise on the wax kit.


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> Love this thread.
> Agreed with others Joseph try another headphone/computer if you can just to be sure.


 
 Only have a MBP but I used a different amp/DAC and slightly higher volume.


----------



## stacker45

sko0bydoo said:


> Tried it, R side lost little bit at 8K and picked up at ~9K, both L/R lost at 12KHz.  I'm 42, so I think that's normal.
> 
> I recalled a National Geographic TV show a few years ago that showed we lose a little bit hearing range as we age.  Infants can respond to 20K, young folks can hear 15K, .  Do check online references to see if whether it's normal for you Joe.
> 
> So sorry to hear that the 009 bothers you.  Would you want to try the 007 (little more dark than 009) first before calling off to the Stax and BHSE?


 

 I'm 49, and using both ears, I couldn'y hear anything past about 14 700khz.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I'm 49, and using both ears, I couldn'y hear anything past about 14 700khz.


 
 Damn…thats great too!!!
 I knew I was legally blind, but I thought I had fine hearing until now. I'm slowly turning into Helen Keller!!!


----------



## JoeDoe

Well now I feel a little better. Did the test and I made to 18kHz before i was out.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Only have a MBP but I used a different amp/DAC and slightly higher volume.


 
  
 Ever since that this 009 saga started, I have been afraid that this would happend. The truth of the matter is that, The Dark Side's force is simply too strong with you, Jedi Joseph, therefore it's not allowing you to peacefully indulge your music pertaining pleasures, in any, but it's own models of headphones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seriously though!, after reading all the comments and advices from the other Troopers, all I can say is that I really hope that things will work out for the best, and as soon as possible.


----------



## Sal1950

joedoe said:


> Well now I feel a little better. Did the test and I made to 18kHz before i was out.


 
 Very good results, your age?


----------



## JoeDoe

sal1950 said:


> Very good results, your age?




26


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Unbelievable!
> I need to re-test…I can't believe how bad I did compared to all of you.
> John, is everything good? Why did you take the test from a hospital room? :confused_face_2:



Thanks joseph69! My mom had hip replacement surgery in Silverdale, WA, and I am here from Ann Arbor helping her out. Only brought one pair of headphones, Ultrasone Edition 8, closed as they need to be for air travel, but I got so claustrophobic listening to them (and they are regarded as one of the Best closed headphones ever), I had to run to the local Grado dealer and buy a SR80e. Man does it sound good!

But both I and my mother are doing fine... Thanks for asking!


----------



## Sal1950

joedoe said:


> 26


 
 Ah, I thought so. Now don't be foolish and protect your hearing as much as possible.


----------



## Sal1950

ruthieandjohn said:


> Thanks joseph69! My mom had hip replacement surgery in Silverdale, WA, and I am here from Ann Arbor helping her out. Only brought one pair of headphones, Ultrasone Edition 8, closed as they need to be for air travel, but I got so claustrophobic listening to them (and they are regarded as one of the Best closed headphones ever), I had to run to the local Grado dealer and buy a SR80e. Man does it sound good!
> 
> But both I and my mother are doing fine... Thanks for asking!


 
 Amazing how good the inexpensive Grado's can sound. I got the 80i that I've had for years and can't think of a better $100 to spend in audio!


----------



## Sal1950

Funny result? As I posted on the original link I put up I can't hear anything beyond 9khz
 But on the second link posted by rovopio I was able to hear the tone clearly out to 12khz.
 Makes me feel not so deaf.  LOL


----------



## joseph69

joedoe said:


> Well now I feel a little better. Did the test and I made to 18kHz before i was out.


 
 Excellent score!!!
  


stacker45 said:


> Ever since that this 009 saga started, I have been afraid that this would happend. The truth of the matter is that, The Dark Side's force is simply too strong with you, Jedi Joseph, therefore it's not allowing you to peacefully indulge your music pertaining pleasures, in any, but it's own models of headphones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I know, I just can't win with trying something else… in the beginning everything was fine, but now this! It is the Grado Gods doing this to me! I made a decision tonight to sell off the 009 because* I know* my ears just can't handle them, and before throwing in the towel on the whole Stax thing, I'm going to try the 007MKll being I already have everything to drive them. I've been listening to my GH-1 for about 3hrs now at a low volume level (I know I'm supposed to be giving my ears a break, but…) and have absolutely no issues at all.
 [size=x-small]​If I was using the 009 at the same volume level, my ears would be hurting right now[/size]…once again, I [size=x-small]just can't handle them![/size]
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> Thanks joseph69! My mom had hip replacement surgery in Silverdale, WA, and I am here from Ann Arbor helping her out. Only brought one pair of headphones, Ultrasone Edition 8, closed as they need to be for air travel, but I got so claustrophobic listening to them (and they are regarded as one of the Best closed headphones ever), I had to run to the local Grado dealer and buy a SR80e. Man does it sound good!
> 
> But both I and my mother are doing fine... Thanks for asking!


 
 Glad to hear everything is good.
 I know recall reading your post about running out an d buying the 80e, glad you like them!


----------



## joseph69

sal1950 said:


> Funny result? As I posted on the original link I put up I can't hear anything beyond 9khz
> But on the second link posted by rovopio I was able to hear the tone clearly out to 12khz.
> Makes me feel not so deaf.  LOL


 
 Good for you!
 I'm really on the bottom of the list here.


----------



## jaywillin

well all the talk of hearing ability/loss, i spent a good bit of "quiet time" this morning using various test, with various headphones
 no test below 10k, nothing above 15k
 while i didn't do any actual score keeping , i'd say my average is in +/- 12k


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> well all the talk of hearing ability/loss, i spent a good bit of "quiet time" this morning using various test, with various headphones
> no test below 10k, nothing above 15k
> while i didn't do any actual score keeping , i'd say my average is in +/- 12k


 
 Nice score Jay.


----------



## GreenBow

It looks like @joseph69 having brought up tinnitus seems to have maybe brought some ideas forward. I was looking at ear-wax cleaning stuff today. I might try it, since I read that tinnitus can caused by build up of ear-wax. I might be wrong though. However I have clearly noted that since using headhones again recently  that I seem to have more earwax. Or at the least wearing headphones makes the ears warm and causes the earwax to attract more fluff. It's because I often get a real irritation and need to remove the offending fluff.
  
 I hope there is a cure because it is so very annoying. I think I will take medical advice on this too.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Nice score Jay.


 
 i'll take it, i may go have my hearing checked by a doctor though, just to have a somewhat of a baseline, now that i'm "middle aged"


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Earwax cleaning while you wait!


----------



## rovopio

@joseph, your situation now is a little similar to how mine was with the dt880. It's a great headphone that happened to have the sound I really like, but my inner ear can't handle them, which is weird because generally speaking, the 325e is brighter I think.
  
 Using the 325e as I typed. NO headphone does vocals like Grado, and I've tried pretty much everything notable on the $300 range I think (with the exception of Audio-Technica). I probably will hunt some Audio-Technica from Japan in the coming months when finances recover. When that happens, I would've then tried everything notable on the $300 price range.
  
 From my experience I've come to the conclusion that finding $300 pair of headphone that complements Grado turned out to be futile (in terms of vocal engagement alone). Nothing really complements Grado like hd650, nothing on the $300 range is good enough. Maybe a Fidelio X2 and a he-400i, but that's all. Since my focus is on vocals, the he-400i vocals are not as engaging as Grado. It's not recessed, smooth, and have quick decay bass, but the vocals are --while really good-- is not as "emotional".
  
 I liked Fidelio X2 better, even though the vocals on them is recessed and the lower treble is a little peaky, it's actually more engaging in hindsight. However my pair was defective so that was a short ownership.
  
 Now the only thing I haven't tried is Audio-Technica A/AD line and that's it.
  
 About the rs2e, despite the 325e being considerably brighter than the rs2e, I think to my inner ear the sound emitted is more even so the 325e hurts my ear far less than the rs2e. Or maybe the rs2e has a FR peak where my inner ear is more sensitive. I'm not sure myself.
  
 If only my inner ear is normal, rs2e would be my choice for up-to $500 headphone for my taste. However given my condition into consideration, I love the 325e more now because the 325e doesn't hurt my inner ear at all.
  
 I've had the chance to listen to the GH-1 for 5 minutes last week by chance. Despite it's smoothness, I seriously think that my 325e tonal quality is warmer. -Production variation maybe?? Still can't believe it myself- Didn't A/B'd directly on the spot but when I went home that night I put my 325e. Memory-comparison based on the gh-1 I tried that evening I would say my 325e has warmer tone. Maybe a G-Cush would've made the sound better?
  
 I was as impressed with the three 325e-rs2e-gh1 all equally. By that I mean I was expecting to be completely smitten by the gh-1, but I didn't. I liked them as much as I like the 325e and the rs2e. Maybe sound preference-wise I liked them as much as the rs2e and better than the 325e, but ear-wise I like the gh-1 as much as I like my 325e.
  
 That's pretty much it from me. I was actually 1/3rd ready to break my piggy bank and eat once a day for some time to get my hand on the gh-1, but it turned out not to be a "_I'm buying this drug because my body needs it_" level of surprise, it's more a "_I would've buy it had I have more disposable income_" level of surprise, if it makes sense.
  
 If both the rs2e and the gh-1 is both priced at $500, on L-cushion I might pick rs2e maybe. Ear-wise though, as I already know rs2e hurt me, I might pick the gh-1. Anyway, it's an equal toss for both.
  
 So guys... is G-Cush the key to unlock the next level of gh-1 enjoyment? Is it a big difference in terms of vocal engagement level compared to the L-cush?


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> @joseph, your situation now is a little similar to how mine was with the dt880. It's a great headphone that happened to have the sound I really like, but my inner ear can't handle them, which is weird because generally speaking, the 325e is brighter I think.
> Using the 325e as I typed. NO headphone does vocals like Grado, and I've tried pretty much everything notable on the $300 range I think (with the exception of Audio-Technica). I probably will hunt some Audio-Technica from Japan in the coming months when finances recover. When that happens, I would've then tried everything notable on the $300 price range. From my experience I've come to the conclusion that finding $300 pair of headphone that complements Grado turned out to be futile (in terms of vocal engagement alone). Nothing really complements Grado like hd650, nothing on the $300 range is good enough. Maybe a Fidelio X2 and a he-400i, but that's all. Since my focus is on vocals, the he-400i vocals are not as engaging as Grado. It's not recessed, smooth, and have quick decay bass, but the vocals are --while really good-- is not as "emotional".
> I liked Fidelio X2 better, even though the vocals on them is recessed and the lower treble is a little peaky, it's actually more engaging in hindsight. However my pair was defective so that was a short ownership. Now the only thing I haven't tried is Audio-Technica A/AD line and that's it. About the rs2e, despite the 325e being considerably brighter than the rs2e, I think to my inner ear the sound emitted is more even so the 325e hurts my ear far less than the rs2e. Or maybe the rs2e has a FR peak where my inner ear is more sensitive. I'm not sure myself. If only my inner ear is normal, rs2e would be my choice for up-to $500 headphone for my taste. However given my condition into consideration, I love the 325e more now because the 325e doesn't hurt my inner ear at all.
> I've had the chance to listen to the GH-1 for 5 minutes last week by chance. Despite it's smoothness, I seriously think that my 325e tonal quality is warmer. -Production variation maybe?? Still can't believe it myself- Didn't A/B'd directly on the spot but when I went home that night I put my 325e. Memory-comparison based on the gh-1 I tried that evening I would say my 325e has warmer tone. Maybe a G-Cush would've made the sound better?
> ...


 
 I find my situation a bit strange being like you said, Grado's ar supposed to be "bright" but not for me. My RS1i gives me no issues at all yet the 009 I just can't bare anymore, so it is strange.
 And yes, nobody engages you more with vocals like Grado does…for sure! I've also tried the 400i and to me they couldn't hold a candle to my 325is. IMO the GH-1 excels very nicely with the (G) cushions and are just a very pleasurable/enjoying HP to listen to with any Genre.
 I sold off my 009 today and late last night I ordered the 007AMKll before I throw in the towel on the whole Stax system…hopefully this is not the case and I can enjoy the MKll without having any issues with my ears.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Thanks joseph69! My mom had hip replacement surgery in Silverdale, WA, and I am here from Ann Arbor helping her out. Only brought one pair of headphones, Ultrasone Edition 8, closed as they need to be for air travel, but I got so claustrophobic listening to them (and they are regarded as one of the Best closed headphones ever), I had to run to the local Grado dealer and buy a SR80e. Man does it sound good!
> 
> But both I and my mother are doing fine... Thanks for asking!


 
  
 That's very nice of you John. I can sympathize with your mom. They say that the average ratio between time spend in the hospital, and the time needed to get back 100%. goes like this.
  
 1 day = 1 week
 1 week = 1 month
 1 month = 1 year 
  
 I was a bit skeptical about this, untill my bowels ripped open and I had to stay in the hospital for 1 month, and my surgeon only allowed me to go back to work 11 month later. Elderly people can take even longer to heel, so it's really great that you're there for her. I was 19 when my mom died, so you're very lucky to still have her at 62.
  
 In my opinion, listening to music, can accelerate the heeling process, by having the brain secrete Endorphin and Dopamine. If you haven't already, you should let your mother try your Utrasone Edition 8. When I was hospitalized, I had my sister bring me my I-Pod Nano, and my Sony MDR-EX71 IEMs.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> I find my situation a bit strange being like you said, Grado's ar supposed to be "bright" but not for me. My RS1i gives me no issues at all yet the 009 I just can't bare anymore, so it is strange.
> And yes, nobody engages you more with vocals like Grado does…for sure! I've also tried the 400i and to me they couldn't hold a candle to my 325is. IMO the GH-1 excels very nicely with the (G) cushions and are just a very pleasurable/enjoying HP to listen to with any Genre.
> I sold off my 009 today and late last night I ordered the 007AMKll before I throw in the towel on the whole Stax system…hopefully this is not the case and I can enjoy the MKll without having any issues with my ears.


 
  
 I'm sorry to hear that Joseph. I thought that you wanted to go see an ear doctor, before making your decision.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Anyway, I really hope that the 007 MKII will workout for you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I have often stated that our different hearing accuity, plays a big role in forming our opinion about different headphone models. I've never talked about this subject from a medical standpoint, but I'm glad that we're having this VERY important discussion. 
  
 Oh!, and be careful with those Q-tips, inserting them too deep, can actually cause more arm than good.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> I find my situation a bit strange being like you said, Grado's ar supposed to be "bright" but not for me. My RS1i gives me no issues at all yet the 009 I just can't bare anymore, so it is strange.
> I sold off my 009 today and late last night I ordered the 007AMKll before I throw in the towel on the whole Stax system…hopefully this is not the case and I can enjoy the MKll without having any issues with my ears.



Hey, Joe, don't forget that our trade of my Grado SR60s to you for your Stax SR009s to me is not complete until you PayPal me $51 to make up the dedication in model numbers (60 - 9 = 51). Thanks!


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Joseph. I thought that you wanted to go see an ear doctor, before making your decision.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you. As you know I really liked the 009 (first HP for me I preferred over the PS1K) but my ears really just couldn't handle them. so yes, I would enjoy them, but then afterwards my ears were shot from ringing so...
 I hope the MKll works out also, but if not, everything is going and I don't have to tell you what I'm going to buy.
 I never put Q-Tips into my ears, I know that could hurt very badly. 
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> Hey, Joe, don't forget that our trade of my Grado SR60s to you for your Stax SR009s to me is not complete until you PayPal me $51 to make up the dedication in model numbers (60 - 9 = 51). Thanks!


 
 Damn, John I totally forgot about our deal and already sold them, I'll ask the buyer to forward them to you when he receives them, then we can finish the deal!


----------



## whirlwind

I hope the MKll works out for you, Joseph.


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Joseph. I thought that you wanted to go see an ear doctor, before making your decision.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 very important !
 earwax can be pushed in, and become impacted, and eardrums can be punctured, i've seen both happen


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Just an informal comparison of the Grado SR80e to the SR125e, based on my interest in comparing any Grado to any other Grado.
  
 I purchased the SR125e after trying to purchase an SR80e, but the supplier ran out and offered me the SR125e at the same discount.  I then took a one-week trip and chose to take closed headphones on the trip, as they block out airplane noise and keep my seatmate from being disturbed by my constantly listening to repetitiion of the Barney Dinosaur song (not really, but you get the idea!).
  
 Only one day into my trip, I experienced Grado withdrawal symptoms, to the point that I HAD to go to the local Grado dealer there and purchase a pair of SR80es (they only had those and the older version of the RS1e, the one with protruding drivers that don't get much love).  Needless to say,the SR80es scratched my itch.
  
 Back home now, I tried them side by side... not yet on my test material, but on what I happened to be listening to at the time (Bjork Vespertine, if you must know).
  
 Here is what I noticed:
  

SR125e has a much thicker cable (12 conductor?) than the SR80e (8 conductor?) and a thicker plug;
SR125e and SR80e had similar levels of treble detail, at least in my quick listen;
SR125e had larger soundstage, yet seemed to simultaneously pull the music closer... I suspect this was a combination of better positional imaging (each instrument position was more of a point than a blob) and a bit higher sensitivity (both -e headphones have the same quoted sensitivity, but the SR125e seemed louder... maybe simple manufacturing variation)
Both were EXTREMELY satisfying, but I did prefer the SR125e.
  
 Eventually, I will do one of my three-way comparisons of these two with probably my SR125 (original version) as the third headphone, which may completely contradict these quick observations.


----------



## fjrabon

ruthieandjohn said:


> Just an informal comparison of the Grado SR80e to the SR125e, based on my interest in comparing any Grado to any other Grado.
> 
> I purchased the SR125e after trying to purchase an SR80e, but the supplier ran out and offered me the SR125e at the same discount.  I then took a one-week trip and chose to take closed headphones on the trip, as they block out airplane noise and keep my seatmate from being disturbed by my constantly listening to repetitiion of the Barney Dinosaur song (not really, but you get the idea!).
> 
> ...


 

 SR125e drivers are better matched, which I think is why they have much better imaging.  
  
 I'm somewhat considering trading down to a SR80e from my SR225e to satisfy the Grado itch when I get it.  The SR80e's imaging compared to the SR225e is the only thing that makes me really hesitate all that much.  The SR225e is a much better headphone obviously, but I just don't give them that much head time any more, and I have a friend that would freak out about them as a christmas present.  I could never not own a pair of Grados, but I feel guilty looking at my SR225e sitting there.  This will likely only get worse when the THX00 comes in, as that's one more upper-mid-fi can vying for my attention.  
  
 The other solution is obviously to sell my SR225e and buy a GH-1, lol.


----------



## stacker45

fjrabon said:


> SR125e drivers are better matched, which I think is why they have much better imaging.
> 
> I'm somewhat considering trading down to a SR80e from my SR225e to satisfy the Grado itch when I get it.  The SR80e's imaging compared to the SR225e is the only thing that makes me really hesitate all that much.  The SR225e is a much better headphone obviously, but I just don't give them that much head time any more, and I have a friend that would freak out about them as a christmas present.  I could never not own a pair of Grados, but I feel guilty looking at my SR225e sitting there.  This will likely only get worse when the THX00 comes in, as that's one more upper-mid-fi can vying for my attention.
> 
> The other solution is obviously to sell my SR225e and buy a GH-1, lol.


 
  
 Hey John, do the SR125e come with the S, or the L-cush?


----------



## fjrabon

stacker45 said:


> Hey John, do the SR125e come with the S, or the L-cush?




Not John, but they come with S flat pads.


----------



## stacker45

fjrabon said:


> Not John, but they come with S flat pads.


 
  
 Thanks, so that means that the L-cush are used on the SR225e and up, then!


----------



## GreenBow

The SR125/i/e are total babes.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> I hope the MKll works out for you, Joseph.


 
 Thank you.
 Me too, if not I'm just going to buy a PS1Ke
  


stacker45 said:


> Thanks, so that means that the L-cush are used on the SR225e and up, then!


 
 Yes.


----------



## joseph69

Cleaned my ears last night thoroughly with the ear wax removal kit…nothing what so ever came out. I have an appointment Wednesday with the ear doctor.


----------



## Sal1950

joseph69 said:


> Cleaned my ears last night thoroughly with the ear wax removal kit…nothing what so ever came out. I have an appointment Wednesday with the ear doctor.


 

 Good idea!


----------



## XLR8

I find this photo very interesting..


----------



## swspiers

xlr8 said:


> I find this photo very interesting..


 
 Huh.  I can't imagine why...


----------



## whirlwind

That is very interesting.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Perhaps Grado is taking the marketing approach of FIAT, who, when they learned that the Google StreetView camera truck was on its way down the street of the Volkswagen headquarters, quick like a bunny parked a FIAT 500 on the apron in front of the door of VW headquarters. The picture that was subsequently displayed in StreetView memorialized a FIAT in front of VW headquarters!

Look for the PS1000 to be placed on the SR009 stand of STAX at your next headphone meet!


----------



## GreenBow

xlr8 said:


> I find this photo very interesting..


 
 I think it's because the woman in the red dress is wise. She has not even put the RS1e on yet. Common sense is a fine quality.


----------



## rovopio

ruthieandjohn said:


> Perhaps Grado is taking the marketing approach of FIAT, who, when they learned that the Google StreetView camera truck was on its way down the street of the Volkswagen headquarters, quick like a bunny parked a FIAT 500 on the apron in front of the door of VW headquarters. The picture that was subsequently displayed in StreetView memorialized a FIAT in front of VW headquarters!
> 
> Look for the PS1000 to be placed on the SR009 stand of STAX at your next headphone meet!


 
  
 And that, everybody, is the origin of how all VW employees now used "Fiat!" as a swear word replacing the four letter word that starts with an F and ends with a K.


----------



## dr cornelius

ruthieandjohn said:


> Just an informal comparison of the Grado SR80e to the SR125e, based on my interest in comparing any Grado to any other Grado.
> 
> I purchased the SR125e after trying to purchase an SR80e, but the supplier ran out and offered me the SR125e at the same discount.  I then took a one-week trip and chose to take closed headphones on the trip, as they block out airplane noise and keep my seatmate from being disturbed by my constantly listening to repetitiion of the Barney Dinosaur song (not really, but you get the idea!).
> 
> ...


 

 As I’ve mentioned before, I much prefer the 125e - I really like them!  I’ve been using them for mixing editing projects and I’ve been getting _much_ better results with them over the 80e’s...  The RS2e’s and a pair of monitors are the final QC, but the 125’s get me very close...


----------



## Sal1950

xlr8 said:


> I find this photo very interesting..


 
 Just reminded me that yesterday was Sunday December 7, a date which will live in infamy.


----------



## stacker45

xlr8 said:


> I find this photo very interesting..


 
  
 The one in the black dress is probably burning in hell, for having a pair of Grado PS1000 draped around her neck, while standing in front of a Stax banner! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Hmmm!, I wonder wich one of those two companys presidents will be the first one to set the oven to broil.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  
  


joseph69 said:


> Cleaned my ears last night thoroughly with the ear wax removal kit…nothing what so ever came out. I have an appointment Wednesday with the ear doctor.


 
  
 Let's hope that nothing will come out then, either. I've heard that when they pull out some wax, the feeling isn't pleasant.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Let's hope that nothing will come out then, either. I've heard that when they pull out some wax, the feeling isn't pleasant.


 
 I get injections in my right eye (the blind one) every 6 weeks for the past 4yrs to keep the pressure under control so my eye doesn't literally disintegrate…I'm not afraid of anything, but thanks for the heads up!


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> I get injections in my right eye (the blind one) every 6 weeks for the past 4yrs to keep the pressure under control so my eye doesn't literally disintegrate…I'm not afraid of anything, but thanks for the heads up!


 
  
 Good for you, it's the same for me, after experiencing the pain of my bowels ripping open 100cm long, no medical problems, or procédures, that I've went through since then, ever came remotely close, to having your Insides eaten by your own enzymes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 On a lighter note, after reading a post regarding the relation between the price we pay for a pair of headphone, and the time that we spend listening to them.
 I thought I would divide the time I spend with mine. I specified the earpads that I use, if they're not the stock ones.
  
 PS1000 - 30%
 GH-1/G - 25%
 Bushmills/G - 20%
 HP-1000/L -  20%
 SR-80e/L - 5%
  
 I'm curious to know how you, and others, would answer this question, so please, humour me!


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Good for you, it's the same for me, after experiencing the pain of my bowels ripping open 100cm long, no medical problems, or procédures, that I've went through since then, ever came remotely close, to having your Insides eaten by your own enzymes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 +1 sort of takes the fear out of anything/everything!
  
 Including the PS1K which I no longer own.
  
 PS1K- 45%
 RS1i- 45%
 325is-10%
  
 Couldn't tell you the last time I listened to my wooden 80i…doesn't mean their not fantastic!


----------



## james6333

I need the Grado persepctive. I am a Grado fan boy and seem to keep them around while selling off others headphones. 

What I like about Grados is the snap/impact and real sound of the instruments. I have been using the PS500e for a few months now. 

Here is the question. Do any of you Grado fans here own the HD800? If so what do you think of them? How is the attack of the bass.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*Headphone*​*% of listening*​PS100020​HE1000 (HiFiMAN)10​HD 800 (Sennheiser) 5​ HP1000 (Grado)2​GH-13​GH-1/G2​Bushmills X3​RS2e5​RS2i3​RS1i3​RS13​Edition 8 (Ultrasone)7​T 5 p (Beyerdynamic)1​AKG K3003i  (IEM)1​PS500 (Grado)4​SR325e3​SR325is1​SR325i2​SR3252​SR225i2​SR125e5​SR1252​SR80e5​SR802​SR60i2​iGrado2​


----------



## ruthieandjohn

james6333 said:


> I need the Grado persepctive. I am a Grado fan boy and seem to keep them around while selling off others headphones.
> 
> What I like about Grados is the snap/impact and real sound of the instruments. I have been using the PS500e for a few months now.
> 
> Here is the question. Do any of you Grado fans here own the HD800? If so what do you think of them? How is the attack of the bass.


 
 Here is a comparison I made of the PS1000 to the HD 800 (and HiFiMAN 1000).  More details on the test are *here*.  PS1000 was weaker in the subbass ("Bass Visceral," for bass under about 50Hz) than the HD800.
  

  
 I also compared my PS500 to my PS1000, shown in the table summarizing the comparison of 13 of my Grados.  More details on that table are *here*.  It shows that the RS1 is the bassiest of the Grados, more so than the PS1000 and even more so than the PS500, and so since the PS1000 has less bass than the HD 800 and the PS500 has less than the PS1000, then the PS500 has less bass than the HD 800.


----------



## james6333

Ok thanks a lot. I will go through the details.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> *Headphone*​*% of listening*​PS100020​HE1000 (HiFiMAN)10​HD 800 (Sennheiser) 5​ HP1000 (Grado)2​GH-13​GH-1/G2​Bushmills X3​RS2e5​RS2i3​RS1i3​RS13​Edition 8 (Ultrasone)7​T 5 p (Beyerdynamic)1​AKG K3003i  (IEM)1​PS500 (Grado)4​SR325e3​SR325is1​SR325i2​SR3252​SR225i2​SR125e5​SR1252​SR80e5​SR802​SR60i2​iGrado2​


 
 Interesting how much listening you share between all of your other HP's beside the PS1K/HE1K/Edition 8.
 Nice to see you give them an almost equal amount of listening time.
   
 Quote:


james6333 said:


> What I like about Grados is the snap/impact and *real sound of the instruments*. I have been using the PS500e for a few months now.


 
 You can say that again!


----------



## joseph69

Listening to my GH-1/G and these are the sweetest/musical Grado's I've ever heard!
 Very easy to kick back, relax and just enjoy!!!


----------



## XLR8

stacker45 said:


> The one in the black dress is probably burning in hell, for having a pair of Grado PS1000 draped around her neck, while standing in front of a Stax banner!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The woman in red has that devil fire look....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Meanwhile, the woman in the black mini has an indirect look smiling unaware or possibly aware of the contrasting headphone she wears versus the background banner.
  
  
_Either way they both winners _


----------



## Harry Manback

I had to use my Amperiors today at work.  The extra bass was kind of nice.  I sure did miss the rest of the sound though.  PS1000 has me so spoiled now.
  
 Anyone interested in letting go of an RS1i?  I'd like to replace the one I traded to get the PS1000.  I'm also interested in laying ears on a GS1000e.  The PS1000 is kind of heavy for laying back in the deck chairs and listening to music while stargazing.  It tends to want to fall.


----------



## whirlwind

james6333 said:


> I need the Grado persepctive. I am a Grado fan boy and seem to keep them around while selling off others headphones.
> 
> What I like about Grados is the snap/impact and real sound of the instruments. I have been using the PS500e for a few months now.
> 
> Here is the question. Do any of you Grado fans here own the HD800? If so what do you think of them? How is the attack of the bass.


 
  
HD800 bass is very well defined, tight,with great definition and attack......your mileage may vary , depending on the rest of your chain.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Interesting how much listening you share between all of your other HP's beside the PS1K/HE1K/Edition 8.
> Nice to see you give them an almost equal amount of listening time.
> You can say that again!



Indeed I do use them all, and their listening portion is limited only by the vast number of headphones. A number of things help me choose which headphone to listen to at the moment. I love to start at the lowest priced headphone, the iGrado, and marvel at its sound, which is amazing for a $45 headphone (its comfort, however, well, isn't there, but it does use the SR60i drivers). I then move to the next, convinced that it cannot be better, then I find, of course, that it is.

Another influence is what has recently been written here. If someone discovers the beauty of the RS1i for the first time, the RS1i become my next headphone to listen to. 

The third factor is convenience. I have a great listening station that includes my PS1000s and its amp, my HE1000 and its amp, and the HD 800 and ITS amp (yep, three complete chains!) I have another listening station that emphasizes my GH-1s, another where I can grab my GS100es for portable use (I just realized I left it out of my table... I'd give it 10% and adjust the others to maintain the total of 100%).


----------



## joseph69

I went to the ear doctor this afternoon and absolutely no ear wax in my out/middle/inner ear, but says any ringing in the ears is called tinitus and is sending me for an audiology test…if I would have known he didn't perform this test, I wouldn't have gone to him.


----------



## fjrabon

joseph69 said:


> I went to the ear doctor this afternoon and absolutely no ear wax in my out/middle/inner ear, but says any ringing in the ears is called tinitus and is sending me for an audiology test…if I would have known he didn't perform this test, I wouldn't have gone to him.


 

 ugh, sorry you wasted your time.  "this ringing in your ears is called tinnitus" is like a doctor saying "that bend in your leg is called a broken leg"


----------



## joseph69

fjrabon said:


> ugh, sorry you wasted your time.  "this ringing in your ears is called tinnitus" is like a doctor saying "that bend in your leg is called a broken leg"


 
 Thanks…exactly!


----------



## Sal1950

joseph69 said:


> I went to the ear doctor this afternoon and absolutely no ear wax in my out/middle/inner ear, but says any ringing in the ears is called tinnitus and is sending me for an audiology test…if I would have known he didn't perform this test, I wouldn't have gone to him.


 
 Bummer, that's such a basic hearing test I also would have assumed any ear doctor would be equipped to perform. I'm sure this goes without saying but you really need to avoid exposure to loud noises. When I was suffering with the ringing I was over the top careful and the problem slowly disappeared after 6 months or so.


----------



## fjrabon

sal1950 said:


> Bummer, that's such a basic hearing test I also would have assumed any ear doctor would be equipped to perform. I'm sure this goes without saying but you really need to avoid exposure to loud noises. When I was suffering with the ringing I was over the top careful and the problem slowly disappeared after 6 months or so.


 

 Mine tends to be a confluence of stress, caffeine and alcohol intake, also whether I'm hydrated properly.  My doctor is sort of confused by my tinnitus, because I've had it for about 6 years now (increases and decreases, but never goes fully away) but my hearing hasn't suffered much at all.  
  
 so, try to stay relaxed, avoid too much coffee and alcohol and stay hydrated.  (or at least as many of those as you can manage).


----------



## joseph69

sal1950 said:


> Bummer, that's such a basic hearing test I also would have assumed any ear doctor would be equipped to perform. I'm sure this goes without saying but you really need to avoid exposure to loud noises. When I was suffering with the ringing I was over the top careful and the problem slowly disappeared after 6 months or so.


 
 Yeah, I couldn't believe he couldn't do the test either, but I did let him know I took the online test and gave him my results. Thanks for the advise. I strongly believe it has much to do with the 009, and I also didn't mention that the ringing is now more consistent in my R ear which is the ear that was touching the driver on the 009…so maybe it caused my ear to vibrate.
  


fjrabon said:


> Mine tends to be a confluence of stress, caffeine and alcohol intake, also whether I'm hydrated properly.  My doctor is sort of confused by my tinnitus, because I've had it for about 6 years now (increases and decreases, but never goes fully away) but my hearing hasn't suffered much at all.
> so, try to stay relaxed, avoid too much coffee and alcohol and stay hydrated.  (or at least as many of those as you can manage).


 
 6 yrs, wow!
 I drink 1-2 cups of coffee a day and about a gallon of Scotch a day, so maybe I'll cut down to 1 cup of coffee. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Totally kidding…maybe I have 4 beers a year, maybe, and I do keep myself hydrated, so hopefully it goes away. Thanks.


----------



## fjrabon

joseph69 said:


> Yeah, I couldn't believe he couldn't do the test either, but I did let him know I took the online test and gave him my results. Thanks for the advise. I strongly believe it has much to do with the 009, and I also didn't mention that the ringing is now more consistent in my R ear which is the ear that was touching the driver on the 009…so maybe it caused my ear to vibrate.
> 
> 6 yrs, wow!
> I drink 1-2 cups of coffee a day and about a gallon of Scotch a day, so maybe I'll cut down to 1 cup of coffee.
> ...


 

 yeah, I have pretty much resigned myself to it never going away.  It doesn't really bother me.  Mine is a light ringing at about 10kHz.  I think mine is also somewhat related to TMJ.  Sleeping with a mouth guard in seems to help it as well.  If you clench your jaw in your sleep, that can make it worse (jaw is attached to your ears, and tense jaw muscles can cause it, in addition to hurting your hearing in general).


----------



## joseph69

fjrabon said:


> yeah, I have pretty much resigned myself to it never going away.  It doesn't really bother me.  Mine is a light ringing at about 10kHz.  I think mine is also somewhat related to TMJ.  Sleeping with a mouth guard in seems to help it as well.  If you clench your jaw in your sleep, that can make it worse (jaw is attached to your ears, and tense jaw muscles can cause it, in addition to hurting your hearing in general).


 
 Good point.
 The doctor had asked me if I had sleep apnea and used any sleep devices, but I don't.


----------



## GreenBow

I hope I didn't give the inpression that I was saying clearing ear-way solves tinnitus. I read that tinnitis can be caused by ear-wax, old-age, and hearing damage. That's all. I thought I would try the cleaning of ear-wax because I noticed that my ears get warm with headphones on. Often I get an intense itching and after a dig out (*sorry*) find some fluff got stuck to the soft warm wax. Ear-wax gernally is a great thing though, because it;s exact job is to stop debris getting in.


----------



## joseph69

greenbow said:


> I hope I didn't give the inpression that I was saying clearing ear-way solves tinnitus. I read that tinnitis can be caused by ear-wax, old-age, and hearing damage. That's all. I thought I would try the cleaning of ear-wax because I noticed that my ears get warm with headphones on. Often I get an intense itching and after a dig out (*sorry*) find some fluff got stuck to the soft warm wax. Ear-wax gernally is a great thing though, because it;s exact job is to stop debris getting in.


 
 No, not at all, I understand you were trying to help.
 I was surprised that the doctor did tell me my ears had no wax in them, as I know the wax is actually a protector. Maybe he meant no wax build up? I really wasn't thrilled with him being he couldn't perform a basic hearing test on me, so I didn't ask him specifically if there no wax at all after that.


----------



## GreenBow

joseph69 said:


> No, not at all, I understand you were trying to help.
> I was surprised that the doctor did tell me my ears had no wax in them, as I know the wax is actually a protector. Maybe he meant no wax build up? I really wasn't thrilled with him being he couldn't perform a basic hearing test on me, so I didn't ask him specifically if there no wax at all after that.


 

 It's alright. I did think I might have sent you on a wild-goose chase. Good luck to everyone with this tinnitus thing.


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> *Headphone*​*% of listening*​PS100020​HE1000 (HiFiMAN)10​HD 800 (Sennheiser) 5​ HP1000 (Grado)2​GH-13​GH-1/G2​Bushmills X3​RS2e5​RS2i3​RS1i3​RS13​Edition 8 (Ultrasone)7​T 5 p (Beyerdynamic)1​AKG K3003i  (IEM)1​PS500 (Grado)4​SR325e3​SR325is1​SR325i2​SR3252​SR225i2​SR125e5​SR1252​SR80e5​SR802​SR60i2​iGrado2​


 
 Good lawrd, john.
  
 I would go crazy trying to give them all head time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Lets see, these tubes for this can, and these tubes for this can....and these......


----------



## rgs9200m

How does the PS1000e deal with digital glare from older recordings that can suffer from this?  I find the HE1000 is very good at suppressing it.
 (It usually manifests itself as a painful upper mid scream-like sound on vocals. It is not the same phenomenon as simple brightness.)


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> I went to the ear doctor this afternoon and absolutely no ear wax in my out/middle/inner ear, but says any ringing in the ears is called tinitus and is sending me for an audiology test…if I would have known he didn't perform this test, I wouldn't have gone to him.


 
  
 Just do what I do Joseph. Lying on your side, use NO MORE than two drops of a product called, ''Gunk engine degreaser'', wait NO MORE than two minutes, and rinse with warm water.
  
 Trust me buddy, I know what I'm talking about...I'm a car guy, remember?
  
 WARNING: Using more than two drops, and/or,
                    waiting more than two minutes before
                    rinsing, could cause the product to,
                    come out the other ear! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seriously though!, I'm not surprised that your doctor didn't do the hearing test. Last Friday, I went in for an abdominal scan. The test was ordered by my gastroenterologist, but it was done by a radiologist, who then transmitted his findings to my doctor. Yesterday his secretary called me, and said that my doctor wants to talk to me about the results, so I'm going back to see my gastroenterologist this coming Thuesday.
  
 The way I see it, the hearing test is the equivalent of my abdominal scan, but for the ears, You saw an Otorhinolaryngologist, and now, he wants you to see an Audiologist.
  
 Oh! by the way, I want to thank you and John for answering my question regarding the percentage of time that you spend listening to your headphones.
  
 I try to have one listening session everyday, but a few day ago, I've added another one. I listen to some music, instead of watching TV in bed, before going to sleep. I have paired my SR80i with my I-Pod Nano, and my BSG C-Moy mint tin amp. I didn't rate them, because they're not part of the ''rotation'' headphones, they get headtime everynight.
  
 I don't know about you, or others that own more than one pair of headphones, but sometimes I can spend 15 to 20 minutes, before chosing wich ones I'll use. I do realise that this is a beautiful problem to have though.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Now that half of my headphones have G-cush, and the other half have L-cush, it makes it a little easier to choose a pair, I have three for small, and three for big venues recordings.
  
 Small - SR80e/L
             RS1
             HP1000/L
  
 Big - PS1000
         GH-1/G
         Bushmills/G


----------



## joseph69

rgs9200m said:


> How does the PS1000e deal with digital glare from older recordings that can suffer from this?  I find the HE1000 is very good at suppressing it.
> (It usually manifests itself as a painful upper mid scream-like sound on vocals. It is not the same phenomenon as simple brightness.)


 
 What your explaining is pretty much what I experienced with the 009 (a sharp glare) not a brightness issue. I've never had this issue with my PS1K…never.
  


stacker45 said:


> Just do what I do Joseph. Lying on your side, use NO MORE than two drops of a product called, ''Gunk engine degreaser'', wait NO MORE than two minutes, and rinse with warm water.
> 
> Trust me buddy, I know what I'm talking about...I'm a car guy, remember?
> 
> ...


 
 I'll try some Gunk before I go to bed tonight, and I'll let you know in the morning.
 Hope you get good news from the doctor when you see him. They send you back and forth for $.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> What your explaining is pretty much what I experienced with the 009 (a sharp glare) not a brightness issue. I've never had this issue with my PS1K…never.
> 
> I'll try some Gunk before I go to bed tonight, and I'll let you know in the morning.
> Hope you get good news from the doctor when you see him. They send you back and forth for $.


 
  
 I have had so many X-rays and scans, since I've been diagnosed with Crohn's, that I now officially, glow in the dark.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Many years ago, I had bought a Panasonic GAOO tv, and after a few minutes of watching it, my eyes started to hurt. I went back to the store the next day, and my salesman explained to me that not only they were very bright TVs to begin with, but they had the contrast set to the max from the factory. 
  
 When I got home, I simply lowered the contrast, and my eyes never hurt again. The difference between my problem, and yours, is that you have no way to adjust the headphones themselves.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> *I have had so many X-rays and scans, since I've been diagnosed with Crohn's, that I now officially, glow in the dark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 LMAO!!! Me too!
 I ordered the 007A MKll which shipped two days ago and is supposed to be more forgiving than the 009, so hopefully I'll like their sound-signature (as I did the 009) and they won't give my ears any issues…otherwise Stax/BHSE is out the window for me and I'm going for the PS1Ke.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> LMAO!!! Me too!
> I ordered the 007A MKll which shipped two days ago and is supposed to be more forgiving than the 009, so hopefully I'll like their sound-signature (as I did the 009) and they won't give my ears any issues…otherwise Stax/BHSE is out the window for me and I'm going for the PS1Ke.


 
  
 I have heard both the 007 MK2, and the 009, but not the same year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was at the Montréal Hi-Fi show, and I got tired of waiting for the 009, so I grabed the 007 MK2. The next year I finally got to hear the 009, but the source was hard drive, and I didn't like the music that was on it, so I got frustrated, and left after one song.
  
 The song was Sofia Peterson's version of Hallelujah, and I clearly remember how moved I was, and how close I came from tearing up in front of everybody. I later spoke with the guy that was listening to the same song with the 009, and he confessed feeling the same way.
  
 As far as I'm concerned, the 007 MK2, are amazing sounding headphones, and I sincerely hope that they will be the ones for you.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I have heard both the 007 MK2, and the 009, but not the same year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks…I sure hope so too. I would have kept the 009 in a heartbeat, they are amazing HP's, its just a shame my ears couldn't handle them.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> The song was Sofia Peterson's version of Hallelujah, and *I clearly remember how moved I was, and how close I came from tearing up *in front of everybody.* I later spoke with the guy that was listening to the same song with the 009, and he confessed feeling the same way.*


 
 I've read many post and seen some videos about how moving and emotionally involving the 009 are that they do make many almost tear up…I must confess, I never found them to have emotion  to this degree in any way for me. Musically, they were very strong and clearly present for sure!


----------



## joseph69

I should have mentioned that the only HP's I've* ever* heard that sent tingling down my spine and emotionally connected me particularly to vocals were the PS1K and my RS1i, so I can definitely relate to what people mean when they say this.


----------



## swspiers

joseph69 said:


> I should have mentioned that the only HP's I've *ever* heard that sent tingling down my spine and emotionally connected me particularly to vocals were the PS1K and my RS1i, so I can definitely relate to what people mean when they say this.




For me, it's the Alpha Primes. The GS-1000e' were close though...


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> For me, it's the Alpha Primes. The GS-1000e' were close though...


 
 I never heard the Alpha Primes but I know a lot of people really enjoy them. The GS1Ki/e were the only Grado's I didn't particularly care for. Also the GH-1/G come very close for me also.


----------



## NoxNoctum

So is it an absolutely-not-good-idea to plug my SR325I into my Schiit Lyr (version 1, without low gain switch)? 
  
 Also -- how are these things supposed to feel on your ears? I'm coming from my 595s, Audeze LCD 2/3, and HE-6 and it just feels sorta strange, it sits so lightly on my ears. Makes me think I'm doing something wrong (I had to put the cups on myself, they were shipped with them removed)


----------



## HPiper

noxnoctum said:


> So is it an absolutely-not-good-idea to plug my SR325I into my Schiit Lyr (version 1, without low gain switch)?
> 
> Also -- how are these things supposed to feel on your ears? I'm coming from my 595s, Audeze LCD 2/3, and HE-6 and it just feels sorta strange, it sits so lightly on my ears. Makes me think I'm doing something wrong (I had to put the cups on myself, they were shipped with them removed)


 
 I listen to my SR325e all the time on my Lyr, never had a problem.


----------



## jaywillin

noxnoctum said:


> So is it an absolutely-not-good-idea to plug my SR325I into my Schiit Lyr (version 1, without low gain switch)?
> 
> Also -- how are these things supposed to feel on your ears? I'm coming from my 595s, Audeze LCD 2/3, and HE-6 and it just feels sorta strange, it sits so lightly on my ears. Makes me think I'm doing something wrong (I had to put the cups on myself, they were shipped with them removed)


 
 i found the lyr 1 to be great with grado's, although the gain switch is nice on the lyr 2
 and if the 325 is your first grado, it will feel a little strange at first , did for me anyway


----------



## fjrabon

Lyr low gain with tubes is my all time favorite Grado setup. Pushes the current the Grados need, with a good dampening factor but still gives the tube warmth.


----------



## jaywillin

fjrabon said:


> Lyr low gain with tubes is my all time favorite Grado setup. Pushes the current the Grados need, with a good dampening factor but still gives the tube warmth.


 
 my thoughts exactly


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> I should have mentioned that the only HP's I've* ever* heard that sent tingling down my spine and emotionally connected me particularly to vocals were the PS1K and my RS1i, so I can definitely relate to what people mean when they say this.


 
  
 I think that in order to experience one, or more, Endorphin rush(es), wich is what you describe as a ''tingling feeling'', many things come into play. The following is what I percieve to be the perfect recipe to get the most out of a listening session.
  
 Not being able to have one, or two of the following things, doesn't mean that I can't have a nice listening session, it simply means that I probably won't get the ultimate high that is brought on by an ''Endorphin rush''  
  
 First: Mood, you have to be in a receptive mood. If you have a headache, or any other body pains, or if you're preoccupied about something, it makes it harder to abandon yourself to the music. 
 Second: Optimal setting, this means, a comfortable listening chair, dim lighting, no visual, or aural distractions, I even like to have incense, or essential oils, burning.
 Third: Sound quality, the more of the musical information reaches your ears, the better.
 Fourth: The music itself. I have never experinenced an Endorphin rush while listening to Cotton eye Joe, however I have been known to tear up on Rebecca Pidgeon's version of Auld Lang Syne.  
  
 If you think that this is potentially usefull information, I'll proudly take full credit. If however, you think that it's utter nonsense, I'll shamlessly blame the meds.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I think that in order to experience one, or more, Endorphin rush(es), wich is what you describe as a ''tingling feeling'', many things come into play. The following is what I percieve to be the perfect recipe to get the most out of a listening session.
> 
> Not being able to have one, or two of the following things, doesn't mean that I can't have a nice listening session, it simply means that I probably won't get the ultimate high that is brought on by an ''Endorphin rush''
> 
> ...


 
 Well said!
 I was listening to my 325is on my main system today…and I've said this before and I'll say it again, NOBODY does vocals like Grado for me!
  
 Also to my surprise, while listening to my 325is my 007 MKll arrived, and I just ordered them on 12/05/15 from PJ… that was fast!!! Tonight I'll have a nice long listening session with them.


----------



## Sal1950

stacker45 said:


> I think that in order to experience one, or more, Endorphin rush(es), wich is what you describe as a ''tingling feeling'', many things come into play. The following is what I percieve to be the perfect recipe to get the most out of a listening session.
> 
> Not being able to have one, or two of the following things, doesn't mean that I can't have a nice listening session, it simply means that I probably won't get the ultimate high that is brought on by an ''Endorphin rush''
> 
> ...


 
  
  


joseph69 said:


> Well said!
> I was listening to my 325is on my main system today…and I've said this before and I'll say it again, NOBODY does vocals like Grado for me!
> 
> Also to my surprise, while listening to my 325is my 007 MKll arrived, and I just ordered them on 12/05/15 from PJ… that was fast!!! Tonight I'll have a nice long listening session with them.


 
 I thought maybe he went way off topic and was discussing sex.


----------



## joseph69

sal1950 said:


> I thought maybe he went way off topic and was discussing sex.


 
 The description could very well sound related.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > I think that in order to experience one, or more, Endorphin rush(es), wich is what you describe as a ''tingling feeling'', many things come into play. The following is what I percieve to be the perfect recipe to get the most out of a listening session.
> ...


 
 Really hoping that the 007 MKll works out, Joseph....good luck.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Really hoping that the 007 MKll works out, Joseph....good luck.


 
 Thank you very much.
 I listened to it last night for about 4hrs and the 007/009 are two different animals. I didn't have any problem listening to the 007, I just need to spend much more time with it.


----------



## fleasbaby

Good morning gentlemen. I've a couple of requests.
  
 1. Could someone confirm the diameter between the gimbal arms on the SR325e? I am assuming its the same as the old SR325i and SR325, but just want to be sure.
  
 2. Could someone confirm the outside diameter of the outside face of the GS1000/GS1000i/GS1000e? I've lost my measurements 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thanks!


----------



## stacker45

sal1950 said:


> I thought maybe he went way off topic and was discussing sex.


 
  
 Well, Endorphin is secreted when we experience something that gives us pleasure, so sex, music, food, etc...
  
  


joseph69 said:


> Thank you very much.
> I listened to it last night for about 4hrs and the 007/009 are two different animals. I didn't have any problem listening to the 007, I just need to spend much more time with it.


 
  
 I'm happy for you Buddy. If I'm not mistaking, I remember reading that some people do prefer the 007 mk2, to the 009.
  
 Having heard both myself, after you've had more headtime with the 007, I'd be curious to find out your impressions of the 007 mk2 vs the 009.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I'm happy for you Buddy. If I'm not mistaking, I remember reading that some people do prefer the 007 mk2, to the 009.
> 
> Having heard both myself, after you've had more headtime with the 007, I'd be curious to find out your impressions of the 007 mk2 vs the 009.


 
 Thank you.
 A lot of people do prefer the 007 to the 009 but I think more prefer the 009.
 After some time I'll give some impressions. What I really need to do, and should have done before selling the 009 was kept it (took a long break from it) and bought the 007 and listened to both when the BHSE arrived, then made my decision. Maybe I would have heard/felt differently about the 009? BTW, even though the 009 hurt my ears, I do miss it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so you know whats going to happen when I get the BHSE.


----------



## GreenBow

greenbow said:


> You know what @joseph69 I am suffering tinnitus too. It's all a coincidence since @_js_ just mentioned it again over the RS2e.
> 
> I can't be sure it's my 225e though, although I doubt it's my Meridian Explorer.


 
  
 I have had to re-think recently that it could be my Meridian Explorer that is causing my tinnitus. I felt I should add this because it's not fair for me to lay blame on my 225e. However it might not be related to my sound-kit at all.


----------



## Sal1950

greenbow said:


> I have had to re-think recently that it could be my Meridian Explorer that is causing my tinnitus. I felt I should add this because it's not fair for me to lay blame on my 225e. However it might not be related to my sound-kit at all.


 
 IMHO  I don't think it's fair to blame any piece of equipment on causing your tinnitus with the sole exception of the VOLUME control. The frequency response and types of distortion and where that distortion  occurs in one unit compared to the next may slightly influence the ability of the component to aggravate your condition, but the final factor is still level. Lower your normal listening levels and keep it that way or your hearing damage is only going to continue to degrade. Sorry but that's just your new reality, I currently listen at levels GREATLY reduced compared to where I listened 25 years ago. Also I'm much more aware of the levels at everyday events, wearing ear plug in my left damaged ear at almost all live music concerts and when going to the movies..


----------



## joseph69

sal1950 said:


> IMHO  I don't think it's fair to blame any piece of equipment on causing your tinnitus with the sole exception of the VOLUME control. The frequency response and types of distortion and where that distortion  occurs in one unit compared to the next may slightly influence the ability of the component to aggravate your condition, but the final factor is still level. Lower your normal listening levels and keep it that way or your hearing damage is only going to continue to degrade. Sorry but that's just your new reality, I currently listen at levels GREATLY reduced compared to where I listened 25 years ago. Also I'm much more aware of the levels at everyday events, wearing ear plug in my left damaged ear at almost all live music concerts and when going to the movies..


 
 I definitely agree with you on controlling the volume, which I always do, and alway keep it at a low to moderate level and adjust it accordingly to the recording I'm listening to. I do have to say though, I've had a fair enough share of listening to different HP's 
 in my home on my equipment and have never had whatever the issue is that I had with the 009...which I'm also hearing *VERY SLIGHTLY* with the new 007MKll I just received at low/moderate listening levels. Like I said, I don't know exactly what it is, but in this case I would have to say that for me *maybe* it's the electrostatic HP's/amp which is causing the issue? If I switch to any of my Grado's, I don't have the issue? I just don't know what else it could be?


----------



## Sal1950

joseph69 said:


> I definitely agree with you on controlling the volume, which I always do, and alway keep it at a low to moderate level and adjust it accordingly to the recording I'm listening to. I do have to say though, I've had a fair enough share of listening to different HP's
> in my home on my equipment and have never had whatever the issue is that I had with the 009...which I'm also hearing *VERY SLIGHTLY* with the new 007MKll I just received at low/moderate listening levels. Like I said, I don't know exactly what it is, but in this case I would have to say that for me *maybe* it's the electrostatic HP's/amp which is causing the issue? If I switch to any of my Grado's, I don't have the issue? I just don't know what else it could be?


 
 Bottom line is that it doesn't really matter, if anything you use aggravates your condition, don't use it any more. The more you aggravate it the worse it will become. There's nothing about listening to stats thats worth your hearing.. Use your Grado's and keep the level VERY reasonable.


----------



## joseph69

sal1950 said:


> Bottom line is that it doesn't really matter, if anything you use aggravates your condition, don't use it any more. The more you aggravate it the worse it will become. There's nothing about listening to stats thats worth your hearing.. Use your Grado's and keep the level VERY reasonable.


 
 I absolutely agree with you on this, which seems to be the situation in my case.
 And yes, I always keep the volume at a reasonable level.


----------



## jaywillin

y'all know what time it is !


----------



## whirlwind

Wonderful, Jay....I just listened to Jay Jesse Johnson - Set The Blues On Fire flac album friday evening


----------



## jaywillin

i had the library on file shuffle, and JJJ got blood flowing this morning , and had to share


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> i had the library on file shuffle, and JJJ got blood flowing this morning , and had to share


 
 Now that is a huge library to shuffle


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Now that is a huge library to shuffle



And full of surprises


----------



## fleasbaby

fleasbaby said:


> Good morning gentlemen. I've a couple of requests.
> 
> 1. Could someone confirm the diameter between the gimbal arms on the SR325e? I am assuming its the same as the old SR325i and SR325, but just want to be sure.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nobody? Anybody? Sombody? Bueller....Bueller....Bueller...
  
 *sigh*


----------



## jaywillin

fleasbaby said:


> Nobody? Anybody? Sombody? Bueller....Bueller....Bueller...
> 
> *sigh*


 
 i got the ms2i, are you talking the distance from post to post that holds the cups ?


----------



## jaywillin

for all you music fans out there, tomorrow, 8pm central


----------



## fleasbaby

Ola Jay...thanks man, but I need to know specifically for the SR325e. I suspect its the same, but wanted 100% clarity. No worries, it's not that important


----------



## Sal1950

jaywillin said:


> for all you music fans out there, tomorrow, 8pm central


 
 Thanks, I'll have to check that out.


----------



## whirlwind

sal1950 said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > for all you music fans out there, tomorrow, 8pm central
> ...


 
 yeah, I am tuned in for sure....this will be great!


----------



## swspiers

Quote:


stacker45 said:


> Well, Endorphin is secreted when we experience something that gives us pleasure, so sex, music, food, etc...


 
 Our friend Serotonin always gets left out of the conversation.  Dopamine is like Justin Bieber- way too much attention relative to what it does... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Sorry guys.  Finals are over.  I'm feeling punchy


----------



## Sal1950

swspiers said:


> Our friend Serotonin always gets left out of the conversation.  Dopamine is like Justin Bieber- way too much attention relative to what it does...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I read somewhere today that our friends up north in Canada are very close to passing full legalization of pot. Go for it please, then next the USA
 Cheers to you brothers!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

fleasbaby said:


> Good morning gentlemen. I've a couple of requests.
> 
> 1. Could someone confirm the diameter between the gimbal arms on the SR325e? I am assuming its the same as the old SR325i and SR325, but just want to be sure.
> 
> ...


 
 1.  My caliper says that the outer diameter of opposite gimbal arms is 2-11/16 inches for the SR325, SR325i, SR325is, and SR325e.  That, and their appearance, would suggest that the inner diameters are the same among all versions of the SR325, though I'd have to actually remove the earpiece to measure (and even Bueller doesn't get that!)
  

  
  
 2.  Outside diameter of the outside face of the GS1000e is 3-15/64 inches.
  
  
  
 Sorry to take so long, but I had SOOO MANY Grados I had to wade through to find your models!


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Sorry to take so long, but I had SOOO MANY Grados I had to wade through to find your models!


 
 LMAO!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Well, it has been a while since I have been on this page, but great to be back! What a year it has been, and now that I am back in Waterloo, got to get my audio setup up and running again! Here is what the awesomeness looks like so far!
  

  
 My RA-1 will be going in for service tomorrow morning, just needs to have the RCA plugs re-soldered. Otherwise, this is what the source rig looks like:
  

  
  
 How has everyone been? Anything new in the Grado world?


----------



## fleasbaby

ruthieandjohn said:


> 1.  My caliper says that the outer diameter of opposite gimbal arms is 2-11/16 inches for the SR325, SR325i, SR325is, and SR325e.  That, and their appearance, would suggest that the inner diameters are the same among all versions of the SR325, though I'd have to actually remove the earpiece to measure (and even Bueller doesn't get that!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you kindly dear sir . I appreciate your venturing out into that sea of Grado love for my noisome pesterings.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to take so long, but I had SOOO MANY Grados I had to wade through to find your models!
> ...


 
 Ha ha ha  ....lost in my Grado's


----------



## joseph69

I've decided to cancel the BHSE and place all of my electrostatic equipment up for sale.
 Placed an order for the PS1Ke which will be here Wednesday. I went with the PS1Ke instead of the PS1K which is still available NOS because I did prefer the percussion instruments with the PS1Ke. It would have been real nice if this had worked out for me, but it didn't, and it's just as well because like all of us here, I do love my Grado's!


----------



## swspiers

joseph69 said:


> I've decided to cancel the BHSE and place all of my electrostatic equipment up for sale.
> Placed an order for the PS1Ke which will be here Wednesday. I went with the PS1Ke instead of the PS1K which is still available NOS because I did prefer the percussion instruments with the PS1Ke. It would have been real nice if this had worked out for me, but it didn't, and it's just as well because like all of us here, I do love my Grado's!


 
 I actually had that problem back in 1979 with AKG 240's.  My ears felt real funny, with a slight ringing and itch in my ear.
  
 I've not had it since.


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> I actually had that problem back in 1979 with AKG 240's.  My ears felt real funny, with a slight ringing and itch in my ear.
> I've not had it since.


 
 Same exact thing here…my ears just couldn't take the "glare" the Stax have.
 My initial impressions of the 009 were WOW these are incredible, but I now know that new toy syndrome played a very big part in this. I might have mislead some by saying the 009 was the only HP I preferred over the PS1K (sorry) when in reality, after switching to the RS1i/GH-1/G because I had already sold the PS1K so I could only go by memory, I enjoyed my Grado's more.  I can't wait to get the PS1Ke which I have already had demoed in the past for 10-days. I also feel the Grados are much more dynamic/spacious sounding than the Stax with much more life like musicality…just my opinion/preference.


----------



## joseph69

BTW, a couple of good things which came out of this was that I now know I have a more than sufficient sound system for myself regardless of cost…much more, and I love the PWDll which I purchased for the Stax system which is a definite keeper!


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> 1.  My caliper says that the outer diameter of opposite gimbal arms is 2-11/16 inches for the SR325, SR325i, SR325is, and SR325e.  That, and their appearance, would suggest that the inner diameters are the same among all versions of the SR325, though I'd have to actually remove the earpiece to measure (and even Bueller doesn't get that!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 How do you chose wich one to use John?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  I ''only'' own 7 pairs of Grado, and sometimes, I can spend up to 20 minutes trying to decide wich pair will get the nod.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> I've decided to cancel the BHSE and place all of my electrostatic equipment up for sale.
> Placed an order for the PS1Ke which will be here Wednesday. I went with the PS1Ke instead of the PS1K which is still available NOS because I did prefer the percussion instruments with the PS1Ke. It would have been real nice if this had worked out for me, but it didn't, and it's just as well because like all of us here, I do love my Grado's!


 
  
 You at least have the peace of mind of knowing that you gave the Stax a try, wich, too shicken chit that I am, is more than I can say.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> I've decided to cancel the BHSE and place all of my electrostatic equipment up for sale.
> Placed an order for the PS1Ke which will be here Wednesday. I went with the PS1Ke instead of the PS1K which is still available NOS because I did prefer the percussion instruments with the PS1Ke. It would have been real nice if this had worked out for me, but it didn't, and it's just as well because like all of us here, I do love my Grado's!


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


>


 
  




  
 now that's a hoot !


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> You at least have the peace of mind of knowing that you gave the Stax a try, wich, too shicken chit that I am, is more than I can say.


 
 Yes, I now have peace of mind knowing this. Don't get me wrong, both Stax HP's were very nice but...
 I'm actually more excited to get the PS1Ke because I know exactly what I'm getting!
  


ruthieandjohn said:


>


 
 John,
 LMAO…that is awesomely hysterical!!!
 This has to be the best post I've ever seen.
 How much did you win?


----------



## stacker45

Stax to me rimes with ''aura''. As many of you know, I'm a car guy. I like all all kinds of cars, sport, luxury, electric, even small cars, I just love the Fiat 500. Anyway, I'm kind of going backward on this 4 Wheel journey. Today at 49, I drive an Acura RSX Type-S, and when I was in my early 20's I owned luxury vehicles.
  
 My first car was given to me by my father. It was a 1976 Oldsmobile Delta ''88''. It was a nice enough car, but back then, the Cadillac brand was synonymous with big luxo boat, so of course, I wanted to own one. I bought my first Caddy when I was 23. It was a white, 1978 Cadillac Eldorado, that had a 7.0 liter engine. I still vividly remember the feeling that I had, coming back from the dealership, cruising down the highway, and seeing that big Cadillac crest standing proudly at the end of that pool table size, hood.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 That was my first ''aura'' enhanced experience, but it wasn't my last. The thing is, I have noticed that some of my audio equipment, can enhance my listening sessions with their aura. Case in point my HP1000 (HP2), and their dedicated amp the HPA-2.
  
 According to some people, the ultra rare Grado HP1000 are among the best sounding headphones ever produced, regardless of price. I couldn't help but think about their rarity, and notoriety, as I was listening to them, last night. I get this enhancement from other products too, the intensity can vary, and the reasons can be different, but the feeling is always the same.
  
 I've bought a mint, Akai 4000 DS MK2, for $10, at a garage sale 3 houses down from where I live. It works flawlesly, and they sell for about $175 to $250, in that condition. Whenever I use it, I can't help but feel like the cat who swallowed the canary. I get this feeling from my PS1000, my Bushmills and many other products, and I'd like to know if some of you have had ''aura'' enhanced listening experience, and if so, please, share your experience.


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > I've decided to cancel the BHSE and place all of my electrostatic equipment up for sale.
> > Placed an order for the PS1Ke which will be here Wednesday. I went with the PS1Ke instead of the PS1K which is still available NOS because I did prefer the percussion instruments with the PS1Ke. It would have been real nice if this had worked out for me, but it didn't, and it's just as well because like all of us here, I do love my Grado's!


 
 Ha ha ha.....funny stuff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  

  
 Joseph, congrats on your PS1Ke puchase


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Yes, I now have peace of mind knowing this. Don't get me wrong, both Stax HP's were very nice but...
> I'm actually more excited to get the PS1Ke because I know exactly what I'm getting!
> 
> John,
> ...


 
  
 X2


----------



## GreenBow

Great post @kayandjohn Thankyou for the side-splitting laugh.


----------



## vapman

I might be dumb, but I can't find anywhere you can purchase the PS1ke online.
  
 Also, is it a real product, or is the l33t speaker in me paranoid?


----------



## jaywillin

music hath charms


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Ha ha ha.....funny stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you…after my ears ringing with the Stax I knew what I was going to get. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


vapman said:


> I might be dumb, but I can't find anywhere you can purchase the PS1ke online.
> Also, is it a real product, or is the l33t speaker in me paranoid?


 
 I use PS1Ke short for PS-1000e by Grado Labs
 Hope you find it now, if not...


----------



## vapman

Haha thanks @joseph69 yeah I assumed the PS 1000e and PS 1Ke were different 
 i can find the PS1000e easier


----------



## joseph69

vapman said:


> Haha thanks @joseph69 yeah I assumed the PS 1000e and PS 1Ke were different
> i can find the PS1000e easier


----------



## joseph69

Look what we have (HERE)


----------



## rgs9200m

Is that RS1 in the ebay ad really selling for $700+? I have one sitting around that I bought new and didn't think they were worth much anymore.


----------



## joseph69

rgs9200m said:


> Is that RS1 in the ebay ad really selling for $700+? I have one sitting around that I bought new and didn't think they were worth much anymore.


 
 Do you mean (THESE) or (THESE) ?


----------



## rgs9200m

Well, they both look like mine but there is no amp, just the phone. It's the button RS-1 I got around 2004. I use flat pads.


----------



## joseph69

rgs9200m said:


> Well, they both look like mine but there is no amp, just the phone. It's the button RS-1 I got around 2004. I use flat pads.


 
 I'm really not sure which are which, but I believe the Vintage A are the most desirable.
 Maybe @kayandjohn will chime in…he knows better than I do about the different M/Y's.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Look what we have (HERE)


 
 They are worth a premium because on top of being very rare headphones, they have flawless red lettering... no rubouts.  That is worth a LOT!
  |
  |
  |
  |
  |
  |
  |
  |
  |
  |
  |
  |
  |
  |
  |
 V
  
(mine have flawless lettering too!!))


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Do you mean (THESE) or (THESE) ?


 
 Ye


rgs9200m said:


> Is that RS1 in the ebay ad really selling for $700+? I have one sitting around that I bought new and didn't think they were worth much anymore.


 
 In a word, YES!  The buttoned RS1 is a collector's item, and at least one person (me) finds them to sound better than the RS1i and many folks find that the RS1i sounds better than the current RS1e.  At a list price of $700 for the RS1e, you would do well to get these at $700.  I got mine in a trade of a HE-500 (listed new at $800, now used at about $500) plus a FiiO Mont Blanc E-12 amp (new price of about $120), so in line with that price, and that was more than a year ago.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I gave my rare vintage Grado HF-1 headphones a Christmas present.  Here are its Before and After pictures:
  


*Before*
  
  
  

  
*After*
  
  
 The brown headband sheath was purchased from Grado.   It is the one used on the current GS1000e and RS2e.  I think it looks fabulous with the wood buttons, and it adds some padding that the black original sheath did not have.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> They are worth a premium because on top of being very rare headphones, they have flawless red lettering... no rubouts.  That is worth a LOT!
> (mine have flawless lettering too!!))


 
 Plus there NOS according to the seller.
 Funny thing is, he says he purchased these a few years ago from Joseph Grado himself…I wonder how many of these may be around NOS at Grado Labs?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Plus there NOS according to the seller.
> Funny thing is, he says he purchased these a few years ago from Joseph Grado himself…I wonder how many of these may be around NOS at Grado Labs?


 
 Those HP1000 HP1 also have two enhancements... the Ultra Wideband cable  and the second generation of pads as improved by Joseph Grado.  These are improvements that he would make to HP1s and HP2s sent back to him, over the period of up to a year and for around $2,000 (as well as put special paste around the inside of the earcups and do something to the aluminum, and according to one disappointed user of the upgrade service, remove the polarity switches that distinguish the HP1 from the HP2 and HP3 versions of the HP1000.)  Reviews are mixed on whether it improved, or just changed, the sound, but most people think it improved it.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> music hath charms


 
 WOW!! Great!  Listening on my GH-1s with G CUSH while I should be going to bed (12:40 pm here!)


----------



## XLR8

Joseph, curious did you contact stax asking for their opinion if it's normal to experience ringing in the ear after using their headphones?
Would love to see their response if they respond even at all.


----------



## boyd32450

Well I have been to the RS1i thread and tonight I read thru a thread entitled RS1i vs. LCD-2. I have come to the conclusion that I don't know squat about specifications and what they mean. I'm 65 years old and still have all my hearing in spite of sitting behind a twin 50 for a year+ back in the early '70's. I discovered Grado not long ago and I love both my RS1i and my wooded 225. I use G-cush because the fleshy part of my ears can't stand **** on them for any length of time over 10 minutes. I recently picked up my RS1i's from a store in my area. I went in there preparing to pay 1K on some LCD2's. I listened to alot of HP's and the guy behind the counter said he had some RS1i's that had never been used so I tried them out. Well, I bought them for 100 bucks off retail and saved $500. I have to say that ALL the HP's I listened to were outstanding! The only HP's that were marginally better to my ears were LCD2, GS-1000, PS-1000. I really am happy with my choice. I guess I would describe the sound as friendly. Very un-tech I'm sure but there it is. I have a question for all those old farts like me. When did you discover that there were bongo drums in "Big Yellow Taxi"?


----------



## wormsdriver

rgs9200m said:


> Is that RS1 in the ebay ad really selling for $700+? I have one sitting around that I bought new and didn't think they were worth much anymore.


 
 in my experience they usually go from anywhere in the $425 to $550-ish range. Ebay usually fetches more money, but keep in mine they charge like 9% of the total sale. Recently a pair of mint buttoned Rs1 on ebay went for over $700!
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> I gave my rare vintage Grado HF-1 headphones a Christmas present.  Here are its Before and After pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 congrats john, they do indeed compliment them VERY well! On another note, Grado sold you the headband? Wow, that's news to me! If you don't mine me asking, how much did they charge you for it?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> in my experience they usually go from anywhere in the $425 to $550-ish range. Ebay usually fetches more money, but keep in mine they charge like 9% of the total sale. Recently a pair of mint buttoned Rs1 on ebay went for over $700!
> 
> congrats john, they do indeed compliment them VERY well! On another note, Grado sold you the headband? Wow, that's news to me! If you don't mine me asking, how much did they charge you for it?



I don't think that they usually sell them separately. I went through the J-money one I had on my SR225i, the manta brown one in my PS1000 and other brown that Turbulent Labs offered, and felt they all were not the right shade of brown to go with those wood buttons. After looking at my GS1000s, I decided that THAT was the right brown. 

I inquired about them, and they said $40 each (I bought 2 - the other for my new RS2e, which I got right before they changed their headband to brown). But I had to wait 10 weeks... They said they could fill the order but they were out when I asked. They just arrived yesterday.

(And I have to say that that HF1 you just sold, as well as the MAD HD+ I think you are still offering for trade, have received top billing in my recent headphone fantasies! I also just yesterday got a bit of unexpected cash and was considering buying the HF1 from you, but I was Too Slow! Congratulations on your sale and to the new owner... Maybe they will show up here!)


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Those HP1000 HP1 also have two enhancements... the Ultra Wideband cable  and the second generation of pads as improved by Joseph Grado.  These are improvements that he would make to HP1s and HP2s sent back to him, over the period of up to a year and for around $2,000 (as well as put special paste around the inside of the earcups and do something to the aluminum, and according to one disappointed user of the upgrade service, remove the polarity switches that distinguish the HP1 from the HP2 and HP3 versions of the HP1000.)  Reviews are mixed on whether it improved, or just changed, the sound, but most people think it improved it.


 
 Thanks for the information on the HP series.




  


ruthieandjohn said:


> WOW!! Great!  Listening on my GH-1s with G CUSH while I should be going to bed (12:40 pm here!)


 
 12:40*pm*…why should you be going to bed? Nightshift?
  


xlr8 said:


> Joseph, curious did you contact stax asking for their opinion if it's normal to experience ringing in the ear after using their headphones?
> Would love to see their response if they respond even at all.


 
 No, I didn't bother, I definitely have an issue using the Stax.
 For me, they sen to have a "glare" in the mid-range that just kills my ears.
 Some on e very early on when I mentioned I was going to be trying the Stax out had mentioned something about what I' hearing, I just don't remember who had said it, but now I know what they mean.


----------



## rgs9200m

Thanks yet again to kayandjohn for the info and merry xmas. I'm going to try some PS1Ke's. I can use the RS1 (+ some cables and another phone) to pay for it.


----------



## fjrabon

joseph69 said:


> Thanks for the information on the HP series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I kinda know what you're talking about, I always sort of felt the same with electrostatics.  What are your experiences with planars?


----------



## joseph69

Yes I tried the HE400i which I didnt care for much. I also tried the HE1K which I thought was very nice sounding butfor me not worth thier price


----------



## Harry Manback

I have a question for you kind folks.  I really (REALLY!) like the PS1000 sound.  It's so darn heavy though, and it moves around on my head a lot.  Outside of the GH-1G, is there another headphone that sounds as good as the PS1000 that isn't so heavy?  I know this is a Grado thread, but I'm open to other brands.  I've never heard an HD800, and am curious as to how it compares to the PS1000.  If you have other recommendations, I'd love to hear them.
  
 FYI - I mostly listen to stuff like Kyuss, Queens Of The Stone Age, Tool, Smashing Pumpkins, and some movie soundtracks (Moon, The Social Network, The Book of Eli, etc).
  
 Thanks folks!


----------



## joseph69

harry manback said:


> I have a question for you kind folks.  I really (REALLY!) like the PS1000 sound.  It's so darn heavy though, and it moves around on my head a lot.  Outside of the GH-1G, is there another headphone that sounds as good as the PS1000 that isn't so heavy?  I know this is a Grado thread, but I'm open to other brands.  I've never heard an HD800, and am curious as to how it compares to the PS1000.  If you have other recommendations, I'd love to hear them.
> 
> FYI - I mostly listen to stuff like Kyuss, Queens Of The Stone Age, Tool, Smashing Pumpkins, and some movie soundtracks (Moon, The Social Network, The Book of Eli, etc).
> 
> Thanks folks!


 
 I think for your Genre preference the PS1K is the one!
 I've heard the HD-800 3x in home, and yes I can hear why they have a big following, but I personally preferred the PS1K.
 BTW, I find no issues with the weight of the PS1K, but their not a HP to be moving around with, rather just for relaxing.


----------



## joseph69

fjrabon said:


> I kinda know what you're talking about, I always sort of felt the same with electrostatics.  What are your experiences with planars?


 
 I was on my stupid smart phone before and couldn't really reply.
 I actually preferred my 325is to the HE-400i, and as I said I really enjoyed the HE1K but they reminded me of my GH-1/G (nice/smooth/relaxing sound) and theres a huge price difference between the two. I'm already on the list for the HEX when it becomes available for loan, so I can't wait to hear them.
  
 I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one who find the Stax/electrostatic HP's glaring in the mid-range…almost a reverberation going directly back into my ears like I've never experienced before???


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

ruthieandjohn said:


> I gave my rare vintage Grado HF-1 headphones a Christmas present.  Here are its Before and After pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very nice, I really like that colour for the headband.


----------



## GreenBow

I have a ditzy question. I use my 225e for everything. Music, PC DVD, and PC gaming. They get extensive use and I find myself wearing them for hours. ....Are higher end Grado just as usable. Would I feel with a more expensive pair that I really should not be PC gaming with them.
  
 I have my 225e if the general idea is that high end Grado are best kept for music.


----------



## hardbop

Use your headphones however you want to use them and for whatever you want to use them for. There's no Grado police going to bust down your door for enjoying your Grados in whatever fashion you like.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Look what we have (HERE)


 
  


joseph69 said:


> Do you mean (THESE) or (THESE) ?


 
  
 These HP1000 look a lot like the pair that came up for sale a few weeks, or months ago.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It's a good thing that B.S doesn't kill. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Of course I believe you when you say that you've never used a pair of headphone for wich, you've bought an extra pair of drivers, (other than plugging them in to verify that they work, of course).
  
 I have a VERY hard time believing that Joseph Grado would part with a pair of his ultra rare ''Black Star'' drivers, just in case that the original failed. I can only imagine the way this would've went.
  
 Client: Oh yeah!, I alomost forgot, I'll take an extra pair of those Black Star drivers.
  
 Joseph: Why?
  
 Client: Well.......you know....(pee trickling down the leg, sound here!), in case they fail, or something!.
  
 Joseph: If they fail, send them in, and I'll repair them for you.
  
 Joseph: Why are your pants darker on one side?
  
  
  
  
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> Ye
> In a word, YES!  The buttoned RS1 is a collector's item, and at least one person (me) finds them to sound better than the RS1i and many folks find that the RS1i sounds better than the current RS1e.  At a list price of $700 for the RS1e, you would do well to get these at $700.  I got mine in a trade of a HE-500 (listed new at $800, now used at about $500) plus a FiiO Mont Blanc E-12 amp (new price of about $120), so in line with that price, and that was more than a year ago.


 
  
 ''.....one person (me)'' John, Buddy, come on, what about me!
  
 You're the one who gave me the heads up about my beloved, n.o.s. RS1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I wouldn't say that the RS1 is a collector's item, but like the RS1i, they were a popular model, so the fact that Grado doesn't make them anymore, makes them desirable.
  
 Like I always say, different doesn't nessecarily mean, better. That being said, I gladly payed the $700 asking price, for mine, wich are as close to perfect as a hand crafted product can be.
  
 I use mine primarily for intimate, small venue recordings, and two night ago, I listened to ''Best Audiophile Voices Vol VI'' with my RS1, and it's RA1 amp, through my vintage Marantz 2226B, and even after many months of ownership, they still managed to impress me.
  
 This is no small feat, considering some of their stablemates. Their ability to retrieve every little details, also, their rich mids do wonders with human voices, especially women's. Their fast, tight, and relativly extended bass is what surprised me the most, when I first got mine. I had only listen to them once, and it was about 15 tears ago. Back then, it was their mids and highs, that had floored me, especially since I was comparing them to my Senns HD600.


----------



## stacker45

hardbop said:


> Use your headphones however you want to use them and for whatever you want to use them for. There's no Grado police going to bust down your door for enjoying your Grados in whatever fashion you like.


 
  
 I agree.
  
 I see the SR225e as Swiss Army knife or Grado headphones. They have one of the best price vs performance ratio. In my opinion, the SR225e stand right at the line where very good quality sound begins. They are also right at the line where portability ends.
  
 In other words, the SR225e are nice enough to be the foundation of a very good sounding, home rig.
  
 They're also not too nice, so you won't have to cut short, your night on the town, due to a ''Code Brown'', induced by an armed junkie,who's looking for something to sell, to finance his next fix.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Has anyone here tried the Schiit Vali Hybrid Amp? If yes, impressions on pairing with a Grado headset would be very much appreciated  

http://schiit.com/products/vali


----------



## BohanYe

stacker45 said:


> I agree.
> 
> I see the SR225e as Swiss Army knife or Grado headphones. They have one of the best price vs performance ratio. In my opinion, the SR225e stand right at the line where very good quality sound begins. They are also right at the line where portability ends.
> 
> ...


 
 seconded, recently picked up a pair of mint sr225i on the cheap, thought it a nice improvement over my sr80e (my previous home use open low impedance headphone). recently demoed a pair of sr325e at store, aside from the silver metal grill which I liked, I could not confidently differentiate the two.


----------



## ThePianoMan

loving[max]sound said:


> Has anyone here tried the Schiit Vali Hybrid Amp? If yes, impressions on pairing with a Grado headset would be very much appreciated
> 
> http://schiit.com/products/vali


 
 The old vali did not get along well with grados. Spitty, harsh, bright, noisy. The new vali 2 however should play much better with it's low gain switch. I no longer have my SR325i's but they pretty much needed an amp with a low gain setting. Hope that helps.​


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > in my experience they usually go from anywhere in the $425 to $550-ish range. Ebay usually fetches more money, but keep in mine they charge like 9% of the total sale. Recently a pair of mint buttoned Rs1 on ebay went for over $700!
> ...


 
 haha, thanks John. Great little headphone that HF1 HF2. I've come to the conclusion that I still prefer the RS1 vs all other models below it so I've been cutting down on headphones to dedicate what time I have to listen to headphones mainly to my Rs1 and ps1000.
  


harry manback said:


> I have a question for you kind folks.  I really (REALLY!) like the PS1000 sound.  It's so darn heavy though, and it moves around on my head a lot.  Outside of the GH-1G, is there another headphone that sounds as good as the PS1000 that isn't so heavy?  I know this is a Grado thread, but I'm open to other brands.  I've never heard an HD800, and am curious as to how it compares to the PS1000.  If you have other recommendations, I'd love to hear them.
> 
> FYI - I mostly listen to stuff like Kyuss, Queens Of The Stone Age, Tool, Smashing Pumpkins, and some movie soundtracks (Moon, The Social Network, The Book of Eli, etc).
> 
> Thanks folks!


 
 nothing like them IMO... Oh wait, have you ever tried the GS1000*i*? Suuuper light weight, and I remember enjoying them quite a bit with this kind of music.
  
 The HD800 sounded kinda thin to me in the mids/highs, no problems in the bass department though. Also, I felt like I had to crank them up too loud to really make them enjoyable, so they were f'ing up my ears!
  


greenbow said:


> I have a ditzy question. I use my 225e for everything. Music, PC DVD, and PC gaming. They get extensive use and I find myself wearing them for hours. ....Are higher end Grado just as usable. Would I feel with a more expensive pair that I really should not be PC gaming with them.
> 
> I have my 225e if the general idea is that high end Grado are best kept for music.


 
 I use higher grados with movies/tv, they certainly don't feel outta place.


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > Look what we have (HERE)
> ...


 
  
 hehehe, stacker ole boy why so mistrusting in your fellow man?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Seriously thou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 according to the ad, he states that he has several HP1000 (if you check his feedback, he's certainly sold some high priced gears) which might sound strange but I've seen over the years that quite a few people that have more than a couple of pairs of HP1000's under their bed. Also since many had to go through Joseph Grado directly, it seems many of them develop some sort of friendship with the man so who knows? I could've swore I've read about buying an extra pair of HP1000 drivers somewhere...


----------



## wormsdriver

bohanye said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > *snip
> ...


 
 I believe @kayandjohn has mentioned this several times in the past and felt the Sr225i sounds exactly like the Sr325e.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> haha, thanks John. Great little headphone that HF1 HF2. I've come to the conclusion that I still prefer the RS1 vs all other models below it so I've been cutting down on headphones to dedicate what time I have to listen to headphones mainly to my Rs1 and ps1000.
> 
> nothing like them IMO... Oh wait, have you ever tried the GS1000*i*? Suuuper light weight, and I remember enjoying them quite a bit with this kind of music.



I strongly second the comments of @wormsdriver on the GS1000i. I find them better than the GS1000e (brighter, more transparent). The headphone I find closest to the wonderful PS1000 is the GH-1 with G Cush; the PS500, which shares the metal-around-wood construction of the PS1000, but is on ear rather than over ear, would be similar as well if you replace its on ear bowls with over ear G Cush. I listened to both side by side and found the PS500 very, very similar with large pads.

And @wormsdriver, I KNEW it was the HF-2 (the one that says HEAD-F1 on it!). I must have been ga-ga in anticipation of putting the brown headband sheath on my HF-1!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> I believe @kayandjohn
> has mentioned this several times in the past and felt the Sr225i sounds exactly like the Sr325e.



Yep, they sure do! Unlike the SR325i, which is Grado's brightest headphone, the features of the e line tame that brightness and bring the SR325e back to the middle of the road brightness of the SR225i. I could not distinguish them in multiple listening tests.


----------



## wormsdriver

> I strongly second the comments of @wormsdriver on the GS1000i. I find them better than the GS1000e (brighter, more transparent). The headphone I find closest to the wonderful PS1000 is the GH-1 with G Cush; the PS500, which shares the metal-around-wood construction of the PS1000, but is on ear rather than over ear, would be similar as well if you replace its on ear bowls with over ear G Cush. I listened to both side by side and found the PS500 very, very similar with large pads.
> 
> *And @wormsdriver, I KNEW it was the HF-2 (the one that says HEAD-F1 on it!). I must have been ga-ga in anticipation of putting the brown headband sheath on my HF-1!*


----------



## swspiers

greenbow said:


> I have a ditzy question. I use my 225e for everything. Music, PC DVD, and PC gaming. They get extensive use and I find myself wearing them for hours. ....Are higher end Grado just as usable. Would I feel with a more expensive pair that I really should not be PC gaming with them.
> 
> I have my 225e if the general idea is that high end Grado are best kept for music.


 
 ALL Grdo's excel at music and gaming, if you like the Grado house sound.  My 225i's are better than just about anything I've heard when ti comes to dialogue and detail.


----------



## GreenBow

swspiers said:


> ALL Grdo's excel at music and gaming, if you like the Grado house sound.  My 225i's are better than just about anything I've heard when ti comes to dialogue and detail.


 

 Yeah a PC game with good audio is exceptional on 225e. Very immersive.
  
 Thanks @wormsdriver. I was thinking ahead about higher Grado and thinking would I feel comfortable using them all the time. Whipping them on and off might feel a little uncaring of an expensive wood pair. I might want to use them only for music and treasure them. I recently bought some desktop active speakers so they get the horse-work now, like catching something on youtube. They are OK for gaming. In some ways though, not as good as headphones which make sound come from all around, with directional information.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

thepianoman said:


> The old vali did not get along well with grados. Spitty, harsh, bright, noisy. The new vali 2 however should play much better with it's low gain switch. I no longer have my SR325i's but they pretty much needed an amp with a low gain setting. Hope that helps.​




Very helpful, thank you!


----------



## XLR8

ruthieandjohn said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > haha, thanks John. Great little headphone that HF1 HF2. I've come to the conclusion that I still prefer the RS1 vs all other models below it so I've been cutting down on headphones to dedicate what time I have to listen to headphones mainly to my Rs1 and ps1000.
> ...




K&J will we see a hf2 in the collection soon?


----------



## god-bluff

I may be mistaken but I think I've just seen my first advert for Grado headphones in this month's WhatHiFi. Shows a picture of the SR325e along with some of the awards Grado headphones have acquired. They remain the favourites of the British hifi press in general.

Is this a new strategy by Grado; actually marketing their products rather than word of mouth, reputation or professional recommendation?


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Welcome home buddy!



I was having some weird grounding issues with my Grado cable, after yelling at it for a bit, it works now. 

Listening to some Bob Segarini on pink splatter vinyl mmm...


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> hehehe, stacker ole boy why so mistrusting in your fellow man?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I admit that I am VERY skeptical by nature Mr Wormsdriver , that is, IF, you really are Wormsdriver, and not some computer wiz, who stole his Head-Fi account. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seriously though, imagine that you wanted to sell one, of your two pairs of HP1000. Would you sell your spaire black star drivers along with them, or would you hold on to them, untill you sold your remaining pair of HP1000?
  
 Considering the fact that the black star drivers have never been rarer than they are today, especially now that Joseph Grado is no longer with us, I would hold on to mine for the very reason why I'd bought them in the first place,...just in case!
  
 As for the drivers provenance, I would think that if Joseph wanted to do right by his friend, he would have offered to repair his headphone for free, or for the cost of the driver(s). I'm not crticizing Joseph here, I'm simply speculating from what was written, by people with whom he has done buisness with.
  
 Anyway, I can't wait to see how this will play out, now that a pair of HP2 has just popped up, any prédictions?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

xlr8 said:


> K&J will we see a hf2 in the collection soon?



 

I don't think so. @wormsdriver was at a great, Black Friday, never-to-be-seen-again price. At the going rate, which is about 50% higher, it is lower on my list of headphone acquisitions than, say, the top of line Grado IEMs, that is, the GR10e (which I JUST ordered from Overture Audio for my own Christmas present!).

I actually have some method to what might seem binge Grado buying. I rank possibilities on three criteria... Performance (best of class, middle of road, or less than average), "diversity" (is it just another variation of a Grado model I have, e.g., SR325is, or is it way different, like a Grado IEM), and "rapport" (how much do I want it and how much do I identify with the product or company (alway top score of 3 with Grado!).

I then divide the total score by the cost of the item to get a "Satisfaction Efficiency" (yep, I'm an engineer).

List at the moment:

1) Upgrade my Schiit BiFrost Uber USB2 to the Multibit option (ordered, not yet received)
2) GR10e IEMs (ordered, not yet received)
3) RS2 with buttons, original type (HHAARRDD to find in good condition... rarer than vintage buttoned RS1)
4) Oppo HA-2 portable headphone amp/DAC for iPhone
5) HF-2

Others lower on the list include the Grado PS1000e, GS1000i, the Chord Mojo, the Chord Hugo, and the Shure SE846 IEMs.


----------



## joseph69

So the burning-in begins with the new PS1Ke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'm feeling like I'm at home again right where I belong.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> So the burning-in begins with the new PS1Ke.
> I'm feeling like I'm at home again right where I belong.



Remember, follow Grado's instructions by burning them in only through normal listening, not by extended unattended playing sessions!


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Remember, follow Grado's instructions by burning them in only through normal listening, not by extended unattended playing sessions!


 
 Absolutely, either I burn them in by listening, or if I'm not listening I'll run them through an iPod with mixed Genre's at low/moderate volumes for a couple of hours, then lat them rest for about 4 hours and repeat as I've done with all of my Grados with no issue at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Thanks!


----------



## Trommelfellriss

Hello.

Try the RS2e and you will forget the PS500 quick!
The sound is 99% same, and he is much much lighter.

With G-Size Foam you get an crazy amazing soundstage,
but the oberall sound is too bright and bass is very reduced!
Perfekt for instrumental classic and jazz.

The Standart Size Foam is for the rest, und 80% of the 
Time on my RS2e. All music have a good balance 
with these on, the vocals are not overtrebled.

I much prefer the RS2e ober the PS500 and PS500e.
The RS1 i could not testing.

The GS1000e is an little step up, and works better
with the G-Cushons, but not perfect in my opinion.

When listen both with classic with the same Foam on.
the improvement from the GS1000e over the RS2e
is little but is there! 
The really GS1000e rocks! Maybe my next step-up...


Greetings from germany

Ingo


----------



## joseph69

trommelfellriss said:


> Hello.
> 
> Try the RS2e and you will forget the PS500 quick!
> The sound is 99% same, and he is much much lighter.
> ...


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > hehehe, stacker ole boy why so mistrusting in your fellow man?
> ...


 


Spoiler: my reaction to the first paragraph







 I would if I had a spare pairof drivers for each HP1000!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I predict this auction will go for anywhere from the $2500 opening bid to (MAYBE) close to $3000, but certainly no more.


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > K&J will we see a hf2 in the collection soon?
> ...


 
 oh man congrats on the Gr10e, it was certainly VERY high on my list, but I didn't wanna pay full retail on 'em. I would love to hear them someday. Instead, I ordered an Astell & Kern JH Audio Layla a couple days ago, JEEEZ What was I thinking!?
 1. I hope they fit ok, 2. I hope I can tolerate them since iems usually do more harm than good to my ears, 3. I hope they blow me away (if 1&2  work out) 3. I hope their price doesn't keep falling too rapidly!...
  
 Oh, btw John, I don't see my MAD Ear+ HD that I have for sale on your list above? It would sure pair* fantastically* with AT LEAST 23 of your headphones!


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> So the burning-in begins with the new PS1Ke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


>


 
 Thanks!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> oh man congrats on the Gr10e, it was certainly VERY high on my list, but I didn't wanna pay full retail on 'em. I would love to hear them someday. Instead, I ordered an Astell & Kern JH Audio Layla a couple days ago, JEEEZ What was I thinking!?
> 1. I hope they fit ok, 2. I hope I can tolerate them since iems usually do more harm than good to my ears, 3. I hope they blow me away (if 1&2  work out) 3. I hope their price doesn't keep falling too rapidly!...
> 
> Oh, btw John, I don't see my MAD Ear+ HD that I have for sale on your list above? It would sure pair *fantastically* with AT LEAST 23 of your headphones! :wink_face:



Oh I thought of it... But you were looking at trades not $, and I can't seem to give up any headphones except maybe my Beyer T 5 p, and (most importantly) I have no place to put Yet Another Amp, having the Joseph Grado HPA1, the Grado RA-1, the Schiit Lyr 2, the HiFiMAN EF-6, and the Sennheiser HDVD 800. But I indeed know that it pairs fantastically with All Grados!


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > oh man congrats on the Gr10e, it was certainly VERY high on my list, but I didn't wanna pay full retail on 'em. I would love to hear them someday. Instead, I ordered an Astell & Kern JH Audio Layla a couple days ago, JEEEZ What was I thinking!?
> ...


 
 hehehe, i thought for sure you could easily make room for one more listening station in your house!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Original GS1000 with some Ludovico Einaudi makes for a great afternoon!


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> So the burning-in begins with the new PS1Ke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Congratz Buddy!, in a way,  I envy you, because you now have the piece of mind of knowing for sure, that the Stax aren't for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I don't understand the practice of letting a pair of headphone play by themsemselves, to burn them in faster.
  
 As I've said before, I think that burn in makes a noticable, but subltle difference. In my opinion, you have to like the sound, out of the box, because if you hate it, no amount of burn in will make you like the the sound of a pair of headphones.
  
 Bottom line, if one of my Grados is playing, I want to be in on the experience.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


joseph69 said:


>


 
  
 Same here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


wormsdriver said:


> Spoiler: my reaction to the first paragraph
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  
 I don't know many people who would buy more than pair of identical headphones, especially very expensive ones, like the HP1000. If I'd buy say 3 pairs of HP1000, I might (Joseph willing), buy a spair pair of drivers, but not 6, wich would account for 12 drivers for 3 pairs of headphones, sorry, but my skepticism prevents me from believing that, Worms.
  
 As for the amount that they will sell for, these have, A LOT, going for them.
  
 1) - HP1000 (HP1) most desirable model
 2) - Mint (new?), condition
 3) - Joseph Grado Signature Cable...
 4) - Original box, with foam
 5) - Spare drivers (VERY rare)
  
 I agree that they won't go over $3000, because I think that the HP2 that just popped up, will hurt them.
 Putting up a pair of HP2 for sale at the same time is a great move on that seller's part. I think that his HP2 will ride on the mint HP1's wave, and bring his HP2's selling price, up.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Congratz Buddy!, in a way,  I envy you, because you now have the piece of mind of knowing for sure, that the Stax aren't for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks Stacker…I did like the sound of both the Stax, but both hurt my ears hurt, so I couldn't enjoy them. I know the Grado's don't hurt my ears so...
  
 I also like to hear my Grado's as they burn-in, but will give them a couple of hrs a day of burn-in while not listening. I absolutely agree with you that either like a sound-signature or not right from the start, but I do believe in burn-in. I find the bass to tighten and the sound to open nicely after burn-in. BTW, the PS1K sounds great out of the box, but the sound definitely needs to open up.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

@joseph69, how would you characterize any differences in sound between your new PS1000e and your PS1000? I realize 1) you are still burning in the PS1000e and 2) you no longer have the PS1000 to compare, but hey, if the question weren't hard I would not have asked you!


----------



## GreenBow

@kayandjohn I'm interested too. Watch this space. No pressure joseph69 hahaha.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> @joseph69, how would you characterize any differences in sound between your new PS1000e and your PS1000? I realize 1) you are still burning in the PS1000e and 2) you no longer have the PS1000 to compare, but hey, if the question weren't hard I would not have asked you!


 


greenbow said:


> @kayandjohn I'm interested too. Watch this space. No pressure joseph69 hahaha.


 
 I only have 4hrs on them, but as I said when I borrowed the (e) series from TCC and listened to both side by side the PS1K had  a mid-bass hump which made the vocals sound extremely thick/rich which I really liked, but the percussion instruments/air suffered from the mid-bass hump at times. The PS1Ke percussion is clearer and punchier (which is what I stated when I borrowed them) and the instrument separation sounds clearer/wider. I could have bought the NOS-PS1K but I went with the (e) simplely because of the percussion instruments which left a better impression with me than the PS1K…but I wouldn't have sold my PS1K to buy the (e) series either…I don't think! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're both slightly different sounding HP's, but I do feel the (e) will pull ahead *for me* after burn-in due to being clearer and having more instrument separation and not having the mid-bass hump like the PS1K. I'll keep you posted.
 [size=x-small]BTW, the (e) series sound [/size]nice[size=x-small] right out of the box, but of course still need to open up…for sure.[/size]


----------



## SAP7

Ladies and Gents...


I am in he UK where Grado can be expensive compared to the dollar. I am looking at buying some GS1000e from the US and would appreciate if anyone could private message me the best place to get a great deal new. 

I know when I bought some in the US quite a few years back, when they were originally released, I got a good deal as a headfi member using some of the associated dealers discount for members. 

It would be good of any of you could let me know where I can source some new with a decent deal these days. 

PM me, as it's never great to discuss deals openly unless the discount is advertised openly. I know Grado don't sell direct to the UK but I would be buying in the US. search engines tend to divert to the local area so researching prices isn't easy sat in England!

Cheers


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> @joseph69, how would you characterize any differences in sound between your new PS1000e and your PS1000? I realize 1) you are still burning in the PS1000e and 2) you no longer have the PS1000 to compare, but hey, if the question weren't hard I would not have asked you!


 
  
 I realise that you didn't ask for my opinion, but since I've had both, the PS1000 and the e version, I thought I'd share my impressions.
  
 This is what I like about the two versions.
  
 PS1000: Comfort
                Mid bass (gives them a rich, full, sound)
                Treble (livelier) good with some recording
                Soundstage (slightly bigger)
                Cable (smaller, more managable)
  
 PS1000e:''Sub'' bass 
                  Treble (more polite) good with some recordings
                  More powerful 
  
 Even though I ended up preferring the old PS1000, I can easily understand how some would like the e version better.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> I realise that you didn't ask for my opinion, but since I've had both, the PS1000 and the e version, I thought I'd share my impressions.
> 
> This is what I like about the two versions.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks, stacker45!  I appreciate your opinion.
  
 The Grado dealer showed me with great pride the Ether C that they had just gotten, hooked up to the super fantastic Moon Neo 430 DAC/amp.  I listened and thought it was pretty good, but something seemed "off."  I grabbed the Grado GS1000i that they had sitting nearby and plugged it into the same source and listened.
  
 SOOOOO much better!
  
 I instantly realized what was "off."  The Ether C is a closed headphone!  I didn't realize that when I put it on.  The comparison emphasized what I already knew... that I love the open transparency of trebles that the Grado gives.  In fact, the more I hear their GS1000i, the more I like it better than my GS1000e, since as we all know, the e series tames the trebles and enhances the bass.  Then I realize that my PS1000 (not e) will please me more than the PS1000e, which makes that same e-related subduing of trebles (and is even better than the GS1000i - at least that is what I keep telling myself as I pine for that GS1000i!).


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I realise that you didn't ask for my opinion, but since I've had both, the PS1000 and the e version, I thought I'd share my impressions.
> 
> This is what I like about the two versions.
> 
> ...


 
 Glad you gave your opinion.
  
 Funny, I hear more richness with the PS1K as you said due to the mid-bass, but less treble and a smaller sound-stage than the (e) series. BUT, all of this could very well be related to using my PWDll…which I never heard with my PS1K? In any case, I was just listening to the Dire Straits "Brothers in Arms" with the PS1Ke and found the sound-stage to be quite big and the clarity/instrument separation quite impressive for a HP with just over 5-hrs burn-in.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Thanks, stacker45!  I appreciate your opinion.
> 
> The Grado dealer showed me with great pride the Ether C that they had just gotten, hooked up to the super fantastic Moon Neo 430 DAC/amp.  I listened and thought it was pretty good, but something seemed "off."  I grabbed the Grado GS1000i that they had sitting nearby and plugged it into the same source and listened.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I hven't heard the GS1000e, but I did hear the i version, and I remember telling my salesman that they struck a nice balance compared to my first gen GS1000 (sold), and I felt that they offered a better price vs performance ratio, than the PS1000.
  
 That being said,as long as there are new GH-1 still for sale, I can't recommand the GS1000i or e. The GH-1 are amazing headphones. Install a pair of G-cush, and you're in PS1000 territory. If you want a more intimate sound, you simply go with the L-cush. In my opinion, with the L-cush, the GH-1 sounds like a mix of the best of the PS500 and RS1i.
  
 If you think about it, not many Grados can sound good with the G, and L, earpads, so if you order a pair of G-cush, you effectively get two pairs of headphones with the GH-1.
  
 As you know, I have been VERY hard on Grado regarding the GH-1. I've complained about the packaging, the 1/8 connector, the plastic gimbals, and the lack of a carrying bag, and/or, extension cable.
  
 IIn my opinion, with the GH-1, you get a relatively affordable, very comfortable, awesome sounding pair of headphones, that can, for a few extra dollars for G earpads, compete with their flagship model.
  
 I'd say that this makes the GH-1, a MAJOR no brainer.


----------



## wormsdriver

I sold my Ps1000e and Gs1000e recently. While I found the ps1ke to be just down right excellent in the mids in treble, certainly more balanced than the ps1000, the bass on both the Gs and ps1k(e) was quite disconcerting. To me it just doesn't sound true. I felt there is a lack of impact when the music call for it. The bass hits you like a bunch of feathered pillows! Keep in mind I'm not talking about the damn electronic music that people seem to like so much these days, I'm talkin about real music here folks! Classic rock for example, they just don't cut the mustard for rock music!
-rant over.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Glad you gave your opinion.
> 
> Funny, I hear more richness with the PS1K as you said due to the mid-bass, but less treble and a smaller sound-stage than the (e) series. BUT, all of this could very well be related to using my PWDll…which I never heard with my PS1K? In any case, I was just listening to the Dire Straits "Brothers in Arms" with the PS1Ke and found the sound-stage to be quite big and the clarity/instrument separation quite impressive for a HP with just over 5-hrs burn-in.


 
  
 Thanks, I realise that my impressions arent as thorough as John's, first because I don't know how to make those nice multi colored charts, and second because let's face it, I'm way too lazy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Before posting this, I figured I'd whip out my PS1000, and listen to my original, 120 grams LP of Brothers In Arms, straight from the headphone output of my Marantz 2220B reciever. I used my Marantz 6300 (Ortofon 2M Blue) turntable. The first thing that struck me was how rich, Knopfler's voice sounded. Instrument separation is not one of vinyl's strong points, but soundstage size is, and this LP was no exeption. 
  
 Just out of curiosity Joseph, have you ever thought about buying a pair of HP1000?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Thanks, I realise that my impressions arent as thorough as John's, first because I don't know how to make those nice multi colored charts, and second because let's face it, I'm way too lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
@stacker45 feel free to borrow any of my multicolor charts... you need not conform your explanation to their content.  I simply drop them in so readers will say to themselves, "Wow!  This guy puts in multicolored charts.  He must REALLY know what he is talking about."


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Thanks, I realise that my impressions arent as thorough as John's, first because I don't know how to make those nice multi colored charts, and second because let's face it, I'm way too lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I agree 100% that the PS1K vocals are* extremely rich*…I hope with time the (e) vocals sound the same, but they probably won't because they don't have the mid-bass the PS1K has.
  
 No, I really never thought of buying an HP-1000…I would need to hear one first (which is impossible)  but maybe if I heard one I might just love it…who knows?


----------



## marts30

Selling my SR325is in favour of my SR60e. The difference is pretty minor with bowl pads on I find, 325 has a bit more treble but i prefer the smoother sound of the 60e, + the much lighter cable.
  
 Wonder if it's worth trying more of the e series if l like the 60e... hmm


----------



## whirlwind

I have been listening to my 225i a fair amount lately.
  
 I have just got around to buying some tubes that I have been dying to try with my Grado headphones.
  
 The 6336 tubes...these things are built like no other tube that I have ever seen, real rugged looking monsters and each tubes needs 5 amps of heater current 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





....I run them in 5998 mode in my amp to get the most current.
  
 Holy smokes these babies supply lots and lots of current to the 225i, and as we know, Grados like more current and less voltage, and I am here to report that I have *never *heard Grado bass sound this nice than what I am hearing now, really impressed and actually never thought it to be possible.
  
 I am still going to experiment with different driver tubes to get the treble tone I am looking for.....but the 6336 power tubes are the real deal, no doubt about it.  
  
 Hands down the best I have ever heard my 225i sound.
  

  

  
  

 Tthese tubes also make my listening station a few degrees warmer on a cold Ohio night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 These get HOT!


----------



## fjrabon

marts30 said:


> Selling my SR325is in favour of my SR60e. The difference is pretty minor with bowl pads on I find, 325 has a bit more treble but i prefer the smoother sound of the 60e, + the much lighter cable.
> 
> Wonder if it's worth trying more of the e series if l like the 60e... hmm


 

 you might even try the 325e.  It was the headphone that benefitted the most from the e upgrades.  My ****personal**** ratings for what I've tried in the current line that I have heard combined with models from the i seres:
  
 RS2e=PS500e=RS1i >>> SR225e >SR225i > SR80e > SR325e > SR125e > SR60e > SR60i >>>>> SR325i (I *personally* couldn't deal with the treble on the 325i AT ALL).  I put that there not so much to say it's gospel, as much to say that a lot of people prefer lower models in the Grado line to higher models.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Meanwhile, on the Grado Labs facebook page... (notice the zero likes)


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> I have been listening to my 225i a fair amount lately.
> 
> I have just got around to buying some tubes that I have been dying to try with my Grado headphones.
> 
> ...


 
 Glad to hear your really enjoying your tube choice for the bass on the 225!
 You know your tempting me right!


----------



## rgs9200m

Quick mini-review of the Grado PS1000e:
  
 The PS1Ke is very superior to the original version. In audiophile terms, the original went Boom-Punch-Pow-Shriek-Sizzle, and there is none of that in the e. It's sweet, liquid, musical, lifelike on vocals, non-fatiguing and smooth in the highs except in harsh recordings, and even those have the digital highs nicely ameliorated w/o much sharpness. Even my notoriously brash Beatles CDs sound nice with just a little sharpness.
 Another example of the healing power of the PS1Ke is Tapestry by Carole King, which has some shrillness in her voice even on SACD. The PS1Ke cures this nicely making her voice sweet and melodic and silken (but still full of character and detail).
  
 The e is just natural top-to-bottom. I actually owned the original twice, and gave up on them as over-the-top, but I gave the e a chance and all is well.
  
 The only negative is the earcup touches the top/front of my ear, so I fiddle with it. But it's worth it. (Maybe some new foam cups will come out in the future which would be nice.)
  
 On the plus side, the headband and weight distribution is clearly superior somehow on the e. On the original, the headband weighed heavily on my head, but now the headband feels fine.
 I was really surprised how much better the e is after reading that the changes were subtle. I disagree. The e is much more refined and bargain compared to other flagships.
  
 So I give these a top recommendation, with nicer sound than the GS, more resolving and composed.
  
  
 For an extension cord, after trying a few on several Grados, I really like my Moon Black Dragon. It sounds the best and doesn't mess up the bass at all and seems to preserve all the resolution.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rgs9200m said:


> Quick mini-review of the Grado PS1000e:
> 
> The PS1Ke is very superior to the original version....


 
 Wonderful to read your detailed comparison of the PS1000e to the PS1000.  Both are wonderful headphones.  Thanks for posting it!


----------



## marts30

fjrabon said:


> you might even try the 325e.  It was the headphone that benefitted the most from the e upgrades.  My ****personal**** ratings for what I've tried in the current line that I have heard combined with models from the i seres:
> 
> RS2e=PS500e=RS1i >>> SR225e >SR225i > SR80e > SR325e > SR125e > SR60e > SR60i >>>>> SR325i (I *personally* couldn't deal with the treble on the 325i AT ALL).  I put that there not so much to say it's gospel, as much to say that a lot of people prefer lower models in the Grado line to higher models.


 
  
 I think the SR225e may be the to try, maybe even the 80e if it's on massdrop again. Was your listening done with stock pads or all L-cush?


----------



## fjrabon

marts30 said:


> I think the SR225e may be the to try, maybe even the 80e if it's on massdrop again. Was your listening done with stock pads or all L-cush?




All stock pads, except the 80e and 225e, which I've tried with bowls and flats. I preferred flats on the 80e, it's very harsh with bowls. The 225e sounds good with both. With bowls they have more soundstage and treble extension. With flats they have fun bass.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> I agree 100% that the PS1K vocals are* extremely rich*…I hope with time the (e) vocals sound the same, but they probably won't because they don't have the mid-bass the PS1K has.
> 
> No, I really never thought of buying an HP-1000…I would need to hear one first (which is impossible)  but maybe if I heard one I might just love it…who knows?


 
  
 Do you agree that the PS1000e feels more powerful than the old ones?
  
 Some would crucify me for saying this, but I think that the HP1000 are overrated. I can understand why some people think that they are the best sounding headphones that Grado has ever produced.
  
 The HP1000 are by far, THE, most neutral Grados that I've ever eard, however, I think that most people, (myself included), prefer headphones that sound a bit more exiting.
  
 A few days ago,  I wrote a post on the ''aura'' that surrounds some products. I think that in the HP1000's case, the listening experience is greatly enhance by it's huge ''aura''. I mean, the fact that I know how rare, well regarded, and very expensive they are, all contribute to make the listening experience that much more enjoyable.
  
 WARNING!, the HP1000 were intended to be used for monitoring purposes, wich means that they won't make chicken soup, out of chicken poop!


----------



## bassboysam

loving[max]sound said:


> Meanwhile, on the Grado Labs facebook page... (notice the zero likes)




ha! that's my picture i posted just below


----------



## joseph69

fjrabon said:


> All stock pads, except the 80e and 225e, which I've tried with bowls and flats. I preferred flats on the 80e, it's very harsh with bowls. The 225e sounds good with both. With bowls they have more soundstage and treble extension. With flats they have fun bass.


 
 By "flat pads" are you referring to TTVJ flat pads, Grado (S) cushions?
  


stacker45 said:


> Do you agree that the PS1000e feels more powerful than the old ones?


 
 No, not really.
 Also, I like excitement in a HP also.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bassboysam said:


> ha! that's my picture i posted just below




Awesome!


----------



## fjrabon

joseph69 said:


> By "flat pads" are you referring to TTVJ flat pads, Grado (S) cushions?



Grado


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Do you agree that the PS1000e feels more powerful than the old ones?
> 
> Some would crucify me for saying this, but I think that the HP1000 are overrated. I can understand why some people think that they are the best sounding headphones that Grado has ever produced.
> 
> ...


 
 I share your opinion of the HP1000s as being far short of the be-all and end-all of headphones.  However, I would NEVER part with mine.  My HP-1s are the root of the entire vast Grado headphone line.  They ARE the most neutral of the Grados, avoiding the (spectral) coloration of their sound.  Hence, they are perfect for monitoring.  Furthermore, Sean Olive, the highly-regard researcher of Harmon Kardon, has conducting speaker listening preference tests with user panels and finds that the neutral response is preferred by the greatest portion of users.  In that sense, plus in their design (all aluminum, NO wood, plastic, or jello), and their first of the Radar O'Reilly retro construction, set them in a special place in my heart and in my mind.  But just as a maximally healthy diet, consisting of vegetables, fiber, and freedom from riboflavins, is the best for you, as are the HP1000s, I instead prefer tush-expanding heavy chocolate and V-like spectral responses!!!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> I hven't heard the GS1000e, but I did hear the i version, and I remember telling my salesman that they struck a nice balance compared to my first gen GS1000 (sold), and I felt that they offered a better price vs performance ratio, than the PS1000.
> 
> That being said,as long as there are new GH-1 still for sale, I can't recommand the GS1000i or e. The GH-1 are amazing headphones. Install a pair of G-cush, and you're in PS1000 territory. If you want a more intimate sound, you simply go with the L-cush. In my opinion, with the L-cush, the GH-1 sounds like a mix of the best of the PS500 and RS1i.
> 
> ...


 
 So @stacker45, I took my GH-1s, outfit with the Grado G Cush (no Earzonk for ME!),  in hand today and hied myself to Overture Audio, my local Grado dealer, who has that GS1000i I mentioned.  They had a great jazz piece repetitively playing on their Moon Neo 430a, and I compared the GH-1 to the GS1000i.
  
 Try as I might not to, I preferred the GS1000i.  It had a bit more transparency, more than a bit more bass, and the clearer positioning of instruments in the sound stage.  I really wanted to prefer the GH-1, since I own it and could then mark the GS1000i off my list (after all, I already have the GS1000e), but I could not.
  
 CRAP!  The only obstacle I now have to buying those GS1000i's (other than my limited pocketbook, of course), is that my GS1000e that I got last MARCH is STILL improving as I use it.  It is known to require LOTS of burn in, and with 20 Grado headphones (and 5 others that I also use), no one gets a lot of use, so I would guess that the GS1000es are still less than 100 hours.  HE1000s were shown to take at least 130 and said to take more than 150 to reach their stable state, and they are not particularly slow to burn in, so I guess I will be doing more listening with my GS1000e to improve them and perhaps find they surpass the GH-1 and the GS1000i.


----------



## XLR8

K&J you know you want to.....
As per Nike theme....
"*Just do it*"


----------



## joseph69

He will.


----------



## ruthieandjohn




----------



## Harry Manback

About to put my PS1000 up for sale. They were Joseph69's. I just find them too heavy for my preferred listening mode, outside under the stars. First dibs to my Groad fan club brothers always.


----------



## joseph69

harry manback said:


> About to put my PS1000 up for sale. They were Joseph69's. I just find them too heavy for my preferred listening mode, outside under the stars. First dibs to my Groad fan club brothers always.


 
 WOW…my PS1K is being passed around like a ho!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> WOW…my PS1K is being passed around like a ho!


 
 Ho! Ho! Ho!
  
 My PS1000 is giving me the ultimate pleasure, too.  I have sent my Schiit Bifrost DAC back to Schiit for their "Multibit" upgrade, so I am without my DAC.  I am now running my FiiO X3 music player via Line Out to the input of my Schiit Lyr 2 and then to my PS1000 headphones... they sound So Great!  Ooh!  Ooh! OOH!


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Ho! Ho! Ho!
> 
> My PS1000 is giving me the ultimate pleasure, too.  I have sent my Schiit Bifrost DAC back to Schiit for their "Multibit" upgrade, so I am without my DAC.  I am now running my FiiO X3 music player via Line Out to the input of my Schiit Lyr 2 and then to my PS1000 headphones... they sound So Great!  Ooh!  Ooh! OOH!


 
 I'd like to hear your impressions when you get the Bitfrost MB back. I was going to send my Gungnir DS USB2 in for the MB upgrade, but decided to go for the PWDll instead…glad I did because I couldn't take Schiits muting relay.


----------



## Harry Manback

joseph69 said:


> WOW…my PS1K is being passed around like a ho!



 Edits - beer 
I would hate to part with them, but, the weight. I counted 7 falling stars the other night. I would hate to damage them, and its frustrating to haveto constantly have to giddle eith them. I am not head banging, but sitting beside the pool on the deck, and still, its a distraction.!

Long story short, I miss my Rs1i, and want another.


----------



## joseph69

harry manback said:


> Edits - beer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'm listening to my RS1i right now, and as I always said, I will never part with these.
 Good luck, I'm sure you'll find a pair in very nice condition either here on H-F or else where.


----------



## Harry Manback

Much love Joe!


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I have been listening to my 225i a fair amount lately.
> ...


 
 Well, this is probably over kill if you are just going to power Grados with it, but it sure kills the theory that an OTL amp is not good low z cans like Grado.....the 225i bass is the best i have ever heard this headphone, and the rest of the spectrum is not missing anything either....I just need to find a tube that i like to tame the treble a tad more.
  


harry manback said:


> About to put my PS1000 up for sale. They were Joseph69's. I just find them too heavy for my preferred listening mode, outside under the stars. First dibs to my Groad fan club brothers always.


 
 Weight is the thing that has kept me from getting a few headphones.....I am a head bobber  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I just can't be fiddling with the position of my cans all the time...it kills the moment.


----------



## jaywillin

anybody ever pitched a wang-dang-doodle ?? i have just a time or two


----------



## whirlwind

My contribution.


----------



## fjrabon

whirlwind said:


> Well, this is probably over kill if you are just going to power Grados with it, but it sure kills the theory that an OTL amp is not good low z cans like Grado.....the 225i bass is the best i have ever heard this headphone, and the rest of the spectrum is not missing anything either....I just need to find a tube that i like to tame the treble a tad more.
> 
> Weight is the thing that has kept me from getting a few headphones.....I am a head bobber
> 
> I just can't be fiddling with the position of my cans all the time...it kills the moment.



Well, the theory that OTL tube amps are bad with Grados comes mostly from the fact that most OTL tube amps have very high output impedance and thus push very little current. You mentioned earlier that this amp has a setting that causes it to push more current (I guess this is a way of saying it lowered the output impedance?). So, if true, that would explain it. But I don't think that should lessen the advice that most OTL tube amps are bad with Grados, perhaps this is the exception that makes the rule. High output impedance means little current, and I think we all agree Grados need current to take them to the next level. I've seen people try to pair Grados with a 50 ohm output crackhead and, yeah... If we get back to the idea that Grados are good with OTL, that's what people will be doing. Sure, some custom built boutique amps with crazy flexibility and options might pair well


----------



## whirlwind

fjrabon said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Well, this is probably over kill if you are just going to power Grados with it, but it sure kills the theory that an OTL amp is not good low z cans like Grado.....the 225i bass is the best i have ever heard this headphone, and the rest of the spectrum is not missing anything either....I just need to find a tube that i like to tame the treble a tad more.
> ...


 
 Totally agree....all about pushing the current and being able to run these tubes.
  
 That is why I said it was over kill for just Grado's....you can just buy an amp for Grado's........but it is one helluva feature to have if you have an amp that was built around other headphones.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> My contribution.




 takes a real man to wear a skirt


----------



## bassboysam

this is why i like the WA6, works with low and high impedance cans.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> takes a real man to wear a skirt


 
 Takes an even more endowed man to NOT wear the skirt!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Grado's on-line store 4OurEars.com is now offering both the over-ear and on-ear versions of the Grado mahogany headphone box for $125.


----------



## joseph69

No more Stax…no more ringing ears!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> No more Stax…no more ringing ears!


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


>


 
 Thanks Jay!
 Breckin Meyer was good in "Road Trip" as well as other movies back then.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> No more Stax…no more ringing ears!


 
  Great to hear Joseph


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> No more Stax…no more ringing ears!


 

 Nice. Congrats. Same with me and my 325e. No inner ear pain as long as I control my usage...


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Great to hear Joseph


 


rovopio said:


> Nice. Congrats. Same with me and my 325e. No inner ear pain as long as I control my usage...


 
 Thank you guys!
 Its Grado for me all the way!
 Glad to hear your tints is under control with usage.


----------



## bavinck

Hey guys, 
I got offered a trade for some of my equipment for a grado gs1000 (no i) . My equipment cost is about $750. Are the gs1000 considered really good grados? I love my sr80e. Thanks. 

Also, thanks for the recommend on l cushions for the sr80e, Joseph, with my cayin c5 that are absolutely fantastic! Bass city man!!


----------



## joseph69

bavinck said:


> Hey guys,
> I got offered a trade for some of my equipment for a grado gs1000 (no i) . My equipment cost is about $750. Are the gs1000 considered really good grados? I love my sr80e. Thanks.
> 
> Also, thanks for the recommend on l cushions for the sr80e, Joseph, with my cayin c5 that are absolutely fantastic! Bass city man!!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bavinck said:


> Hey guys,
> I got offered a trade for some of my equipment for a grado gs1000 (no i) . My equipment cost is about $750. Are the gs1000 considered really good grados? I love my sr80e. Thanks.
> 
> Also, thanks for the recommend on l cushions for the sr80e, Joseph, with my cayin c5 that are absolutely fantastic! Bass city man!!




I have the GS1000 original and I love it!


----------



## bavinck

loving[max]sound said:


> I have the GS1000 original and I love it!


 
 Would you be able to compare it's sound profile with the sr80i and Grado PS500? Does it have recessed mids? What about subbass?


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

bavinck said:


> Would you be able to compare it's sound profile with the sr80i and Grado PS500? Does it have recessed mids? What about subbass?


 
  
 Disclaimer: First off, these are my impressions, I would always recommend to audition headphones your self to see which suits you best.
  
 - So the SR80i has the least bass clarity of the three, in terms of mids, they are very present. A very good pair of affordable cans, but when it comes to higher fidelity, the SR80i falls short quite a lot compared to the higher models.
  
 - The PS500 has the most bass, it sometimes overtakes the other ranges in music, especially when I listen to blues or folk. I use them primarily for electronic music.
  
 - The GS1000 is interesting because it feels like the RS1i, but with more spatial resolution, and a much larger soundstage. In term of comfort, this is the best because of the pad size which allows for longer listening sessions. The mids are a bit recessed compared to the RS1i and PS500, but not so much that the music sounds hollow. If anything, everything sounds recessed while the bass resonates very well in the chamber/pad of the headphones.
  
 Others in this group have posted much longer comparisons than this, however, it all boils down to what exactly are you listening to, and what you want it to sound like. Have fun auditioning


----------



## stacker45

bavinck said:


> Would you be able to compare it's sound profile with the sr80i and Grado PS500? Does it have recessed mids? What about subbass?


 
  
 I recently sold my GS1000. I had bought them new in 2006, so they got plenty of head time.
  
 I have read that the reason why Grado came out with the GS1000 back in 2006, is because many people were complaining that none of their headphones had a big soundstage.
  
 I'd say that Grado fulfilled their mandate, because, in my opinion, the GS1000 have THE, biggest soundstage of all Grados, owever, that big soundstage came with what I'd say is THE, most recessed midrange of all Grados. They have an extended, and, ''airy'' treble that makes the music seem to ''breathe''.
  
 In my opinion, in stock form the GS1000(i)(e), are the most comfortable headphones that Grado has ever produced.
  
 I used mine mostly for big venue recordings. They were my go to cans for watching my DVD concerts.
  
 I hope this helps.


----------



## vapman

I have nothing to add to what @stacker45 says. that is a great summary of the GS1000, which I heard right after it was released.
 They are also without question the most comfortable Grado I've ever used.
  
 I've never heard the Ps500/Ps1000 but really want to. I'm personally not a fan of airy sounding headphones which is why I never bought myself some GS1000.


----------



## NoxNoctum

Ok guys so I managed to get my hands on a pair of SR325i cans (the gold ones)... any amps suggestions? Budget is flexible as I'm selling off one of my expensive speaker amps. I'm looking to get the most snarl possible out of these, I got them mainly for listening to punk rock. Soundstage considerations are secondary (though I should add I  have no idea whether these two qualities would even be mutually exclusive -- I'm pretty new to all this). The only amp I've tried them on so far is my Schiit Lyr (playing with fire I know, though I was very cautious), but it is far too bright on that. Un-amped the brightness is just about "just right" but I can't tell I'm not getting the full potential out of the thing.


----------



## joseph69

noxnoctum said:


> Ok guys so I managed to get my hands on a pair of SR325i cans (the gold ones)... any amps suggestions? Budget is flexible as I'm selling off one of my expensive speaker amps. I'm looking to get the most snarl possible out of these, I got them mainly for listening to punk rock. Soundstage considerations are secondary (though I should add I  have no idea whether these two qualities would even be mutually exclusive -- I'm pretty new to all this). The only amp I've tried them on so far is my Schiit Lyr (playing with fire I know, though I was very cautious), but it is far too bright on that. Un-amped the brightness is just about "just right" but I can't tell I'm not getting the full potential out of the thing.


 
 Little Dot 1+ Hybrid with some tube rolling should make the brightness "just right"


----------



## jaywillin

HOLY SMOKES !!!


----------



## whirlwind

^ Wow! Great performance, to say the least ^
  
 Would love to have this on bluray  to watch on pc and use my desktop system to listen.
  
 I have been trying to watch one a week and and really look forward to them!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I am continuing to let my GS1000e be almost exclusively my go-to headphones.   I am convinced that despite the fact that I have had them for nine months, they are continuing to improve with use.  Perhaps this is just my pecuniary plot to convince myself that I will improve them by listening until they sound better than the older GS1000i demo pair at my local audio shop that sounded WAYYYY better than the GS1000e when I compared them, so I don't have to buy the GS1000i (and even better than my GH-1, which I also compared!).


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> I am continuing to let my GS1000e be almost exclusively my go-to headphones.   I am convinced that despite the fact that I have had them for nine months, they are continuing to improve with use.  Perhaps this is just my pecuniary plot to convince myself that I will improve them by listening until they sound better than the older GS1000i demo pair at my local audio shop that sounded WAYYYY better than the GS1000e when I compared them, so I don't have to buy the GS1000i (and even better than my GH-1, which I also compared!).


 
 Wishful thinking?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

( ^ maybe^)
  
 I have been desperately trying to hear an improvement when I drive my Grados with a DAC and amp from either my iPod Touch 6G or my iPhone 5S vs. driving them directly from the headphone jack.
  
 I CAN'T!
  
 How can I then buy more portable DACs and amps?  Just tell me that!!
  
 I have used the CEntrance HiFi M8 set on 2 ohms output, the Beyerdynamic A 200 p, and the Sony PHA-1 (which has a 10 ohm output and can introduce damping problems for the 32 ohms input impedance of the Grados).
  
 I have been adoring the Oppo HA-2 have been considering the Oppo HA-2, the CEntrance Skyn, and the Chord Mojo and even Chord Hugo, as well as the Peach Audio Shift.
  
 I CAN hear a difference when my source is my iPod Classic 160 GB.
  
 Can you hear an improvement when you put a portable DAC/amp, or even a portable amp between your current-model iPhone or iPod and your Grados?  If so, what music do you use that highlights this improvement?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> ( ^ maybe^)
> 
> I have been desperately trying to hear an improvement when I drive my Grados with a DAC and amp from either my iPod Touch 6G or my iPhone 5S vs. driving them directly from the headphone jack.
> 
> ...


 
 I don't have a portable device to drive any of my Grado's. I sometimes borrow an iPod from my niece to burn-in a couple of hours at a time but never listen to them while hooked up to the iPod. but I can definitely hear the difference between my desktop set up MBP>Modi/Magni and my main set ups MBP>PWDll>GS-1 or WA6 with my 325is (which is my desktop HP) thats for sure! 
 Can you hear the difference between your Grado amps?
 I can't understand why you wouldn't hear a difference?


----------



## headfry

for what it's worth I have the GS1000i and love them - I eq them slightly in the presence region and they sound
 spectacular in my setup - I also listen at low to moderate volumes always. These phones are maybe the 
 best - esp. at low volumes - the music is totally satisfying, high resolution, life-size - smooth and natural sounding
 from top to bottom - excellent coherent, seamless presentation - the headphones disappear taking me to
 the original venue!  I feel that the GS1000i's give me the full intent of the artist and of the recording.
  
 Can't recommend them highly enough!
  
 I also loved the GS1000e's when I heard them, but my GS1000i's are keepers and I have no interest
 in getting any other Grado's!
  
 For audiophiles on a budget that love the Grado sound, I highly recommend the SR325e's.....they
 are excellent on their own terms.
  
  
 I feel that the GS1000's don't get the appreciation they deserve on many of these posts, and totally 
 agree with WhatHifi's review, as well as those on the Statement part of Gradolabs web site!
  
 World Class! Best of Grado (for me)!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> I don't have a portable device to drive any of my Grado's. I sometimes borrow an iPod from my niece to burn-in a couple of hours at a time but never listen to them while hooked up to the iPod. but I can definitely hear the difference between my desktop set up MBP>Modi/Magni and my main set ups MBP>PWDll>GS-1 or WA6 with my 325is (which is my desktop HP) thats for sure!
> Can you hear the difference between your Grado amps?
> I can't understand why you wouldn't hear a difference?


 
 Yes I can hear a difference between my Grado amps (see *this*), but I don't treat them as portable (even though they are battery powered and I have my special apron that will at least carry the RA-1... but with the Grado amps, I am still relying on the iPod DAC if I am portable (I have used my Bifrost DAC with the Joseph Grado HPA1 in a stationary setup).


----------



## Oteil

headfry said:


> for what it's worth I have the GS1000i and love them - I eq them slightly in the presence region and they sound
> spectacular in my setup - I also listen at low to moderate volumes always. These phones are maybe the
> best - esp. at low volumes - the music is totally satisfying, high resolution, life-size - smooth and natural sounding
> from top to bottom - excellent coherent, seamless presentation - the headphones disappear taking me to
> ...


 
 Couldn't agree more!!! I think they don't receive much love because they don't have that initial in your face sound that people are used to with Grados, I honestly don't think there is a better sounding low listening headphone. Is it missing some of the midrange? Yes, but just a bit and if you give it some time you won't miss it.The sound stage more than makes up for some of the lost mids. The resolution and detail that it pulls from a recording all the while sounding balanced makes it one of my favorite headphones. Plus, it is definitely the most comfortable Grado headphone I own.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Yes I can hear a difference between my Grado amps (see *this*), but I don't treat them as portable (even though they are battery powered and I have my special apron that will at least carry the RA-1... but with the Grado amps, I am still relying on the iPod DAC if I am portable (I have used my Bifrost DAC with the Joseph Grado HPA1 in a stationary setup).


 
 Oh, OK, so your just talking portable.
 I'm no help here, as I only listen with my home set ups.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Finally got to audition the PS1000E... Whyyyy did I do that...


----------



## joseph69

loving[max]sound said:


> Finally got to audition the PS1000E... Whyyyy did I do that...


 
 Because you want them and you'll eventually get them (like I said) now that you've heard them.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> I am continuing to let my GS1000e be almost exclusively my go-to headphones.   I am convinced that despite the fact that I have had them for nine months, they are continuing to improve with use.  Perhaps this is just my pecuniary plot to convince myself that I will improve them by listening until they sound better than the older GS1000i demo pair at my local audio shop that sounded WAYYYY better than the GS1000e when I compared them, so I don't have to buy the GS1000i (and even better than my GH-1, which I also compared!).


 
  
 Just to be clear John, did you have the stock L-cush on your GH-1, when you compared them to the GS1000e?
  
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> Yes I can hear a difference between my Grado amps (see *this*), but I don't treat them as portable (even though they are battery powered and I have my special apron that will at least carry the RA-1... but with the Grado amps, I am still relying on the iPod DAC if I am portable (I have used my Bifrost DAC with the Joseph Grado HPA1 in a stationary setup).


 
  
 I agree, not all battery powered headphone amps are meant to be portable. I'm pretty sure that quietness was the main reason why Joseph Grado chose to include battery power, for his HPA-1 and 2, wasn't portability. 
  
 Like you, I use my RA1 in house too. My BSG C-Moy mint tin, is the amp I use for portability.
  
 For some reason, I'm sure you'll be proud of me, if I tell you that I use it with my RA1 with my RS1, and my HPA-2 with my HP-2.


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> ( ^ maybe^)
> 
> I have been desperately trying to hear an improvement when I drive my Grados with a DAC and amp from either my iPod Touch 6G or my iPhone 5S vs. driving them directly from the headphone jack.
> 
> ...


it varies from model to model IMO. The Gs1ke always sounded perfectly fine or even better/same un amped and from a portable source. The Ps1k on the other hand usually sounds terrible *to me) if the source and amp isn't right, I can't stand it for very long at all. The Rs1 is kinda in between for me, it can sound good straight out of an ipod or smartphone, but it definitely improves with amping.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

joseph69 said:


> Because you want them and you'll eventually get them (like I said) now that you've heard them.


 
  
 but even if I do get them, my rig is probably not good enough to justify the purchase.


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> it varies from model to model IMO. The Gs1ke always sounded perfectly fine or even better/same un amped and from a portable source. *The Ps1k on the other hand usually sounds terrible *to me) if the source and amp isn't right, I can't stand it for very long at all.* The Rs1 is kinda in between for me, it can sound good straight out of an ipod or smartphone, but it definitely improves with amping.


 
 I agree.
  


loving[max]sound said:


> but even if I do get them, my rig is probably not good enough to justify the purchase.


 
 What source/amp do you have?
 Also, what did you hear them out of?


----------



## headfry

thanks Oteil for your feedback......the mids are slightly recessed but a little eq fixes the issue entirely for me....
 best sound at low volume!  
  
 ....currently enjoying Sean Costello's In the Magic Shop!


----------



## jaywillin

man, i'm definitely not that cool !


----------



## boyd32450

loving[max]sound said:


> but even if I do get them, my rig is probably not good enough to justify the purchase.


 

 You know the solution to THAT.....


----------



## Trommelfellriss

Iphone 6+ is good enough...


----------



## joseph69

trommelfellriss said:


> Iphone 6+ is good enough...


 
 You really think so?
 I've tried several different amps with the PS1K and they definitely performed better with some than others.
  
 EDIT:
 I also prefer a SS amp for the PS1K…just my preference though.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

joseph69 said:


> I agree.
> 
> What source/amp do you have?
> Also, what did you hear them out of?




My setup:

Pro-Ject Debut Carbon, Grado Gold -> Grado PH-1 -> Grado RA-1

Or

Lenovo ThinkPad -> Arcam rPac -> Grado RA-1

Store's setup:

CD player (a nice one...) -> Phonos tube amp


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

trommelfellriss said:


> Iphone 6+ is good enough...




To do what exactly?


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

boyd32450 said:


> You know the solution to THAT.....




I know A solution to that... but my wallet would disagree heavily


----------



## joseph69

loving[max]sound said:


> My setup:
> 
> Pro-Ject Debut Carbon, Grado Gold -> Grado PH-1 -> Grado RA-1
> 
> ...


 
 I would think your set up would be fine.


----------



## Trommelfellriss

Hello.

I use also my iBasso DX90, the sound is just different.
A little more "Body" to some instruments.

But the quality just out of the iPhone6+ is good too.
Different, i cannot say whois "better" or more real.

My sony Z1 dont work well, thinny sound.
My samsung galaxy S4 active give poor quality too.

The iphone did a great job with all the grados i testet.

Greetings from germany... The Grado-Desert...

Ingo


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Just to be clear John, did you have the stock L-cush on your GH-1, when you compared them to the GS1000e?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For my comparison, I had the G Cush pads on the GH-1.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

joseph69 said:


> I would think your set up would be fine.




I would have thought so too initially, could be that I just need to listen to my setup using PS1000e to really judge the value. I also tried the LCD-2 for the first time yesterday, they ar niiiiiiice, and super comfy... that price-tag though *tear*


----------



## joseph69

loving[max]sound said:


> I would have thought so too initially, could be that I just need to listen to my setup using PS1000e to really judge the value. I also tried the LCD-2 for the first time yesterday, they ar niiiiiiice, and super comfy... that price-tag though *tear*


 
 I tried the LCD-X (at home) and didn't care for the Audeze sound-signature.
 I'm sticking with Grado!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

joseph69 said:


> I tried the LCD-X (at home) and didn't care for the Audeze sound-signature.
> I'm sticking with Grado!


 
  
 I am certainly not ditching Grado! I am staying with that awesome sound, but the Audeze were really nice for smooth jazz, kind of like the RS1i but with a larger soundstage... but still... that price-tag though *another tear*


----------



## joseph69

loving[max]sound said:


> I am certainly not ditching Grado! I am staying with that awesome sound, but the Audeze were really nice for smooth jazz, kind of like the RS1i but with a larger soundstage... but still... that price-tag though *another tear*


 
 Thats funny, I listen to Smooth Jazz 80% of the time with my RS1i and love the combo.
 I don't know if you followed the thread before coming back, butI had both the Stax-007MKll/009 and a (KGSSHV temporary) because had placed an order for the BHSE. In short, the Stax hurt my ears and I'm done exploring (for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)…Grado's are it for me.


----------



## wlee3

Newbie here. I spotted your reference to SR100s. I bought a pair with red lettering when they first came out (early 90s?) and love them. However, I now only listen to them every few months. I'm ready to let them go to someone who would appreciate them and who would pay fair value. They are in very good condition. All lettering on earpieces and cable is clear. Headband has very minimal wear. Pads are crumbling. Still sound great. I have no clue what they are worth, nor how to go about selling them. Any help would be appreciated. P.S. Any extra scripts?


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

wlee3 said:


> Newbie here. I spotted your reference to SR100s. I bought a pair with red lettering when they first came out (early 90s?) and love them. However, I now only listen to them every few months. I'm ready to let them go to someone who would appreciate them and who would pay fair value. They are in very good condition. All lettering on earpieces and cable is clear. Headband has very minimal wear. Pads are crumbling. Still sound great. I have no clue what they are worth, nor how to go about selling them. Any help would be appreciated. P.S. Any extra scripts?


 
  
 For pricing, I would look at the For Sale section of the forum to see what other people are selling them for, if none there, you could also check on www.canuckaudiomart.com
  
 Concerning the pads, since they are crumbling, I would suggest looking into replacing them prior to sale, since that could be a major turn-off for some/most people.
  
 Anyone else can help @wlee3 out with his question(s)?


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Meanwhile, through my PS500's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I found a Bravo V1 tube amp for sale in Toronto for 40$ (+10$ ship to Waterloo), anyone have any experience with that device?


----------



## wlee3

Thanks. I searched the for sale forum, canuck audio mart, us audio mart, audio mart, and google before posting. Nothing recent. As for the pads, I understand some people prefer non-stock, so I am a bit hesitant. Interestingly, the Grado website's search box doesn't recognize SR100s. They are available from other sources, so I certainly can/will buy pads if that is an issue..


----------



## joseph69

wlee3 said:


> Thanks. I searched the for sale forum, canuck audio mart, us audio mart, audio mart, and google before posting. Nothing recent. As for the pads, I understand some people prefer non-stock, so I am a bit hesitant. Interestingly, the Grado website's search box doesn't recognize SR100s. They are available from other sources, so I certainly can/will buy pads if that is an issue..


 
 I believe the SR-100 came "stock" with these pads (HERE) from TTVJ. 
 They are called Flat Pads. I don't know your location, PM me if your interested in purchasing them I recently purchased a pair ($35.00) from TTVJ and they were used for about 6hrs and I'm not going to use them because I prefer the Grado (L) cushions.


----------



## vai-777




----------



## joseph69

Who know what pads originally came with the SR-100/200/300…I believe it came with the Flat Pads, no?


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Who know what pads originally came with the SR-100/200/300…I believe it came with the Flat Pads, no?


 
  
 That's my guess too.


----------



## wormsdriver

wlee3 said:


> Newbie here. I spotted your reference to SR100s. I bought a pair with red lettering when they first came out (early 90s?) and love them. However, I now only listen to them every few months. I'm ready to let them go to someone who would appreciate them and who would pay fair value. They are in very good condition. All lettering on earpieces and cable is clear. Headband has very minimal wear. Pads are crumbling. Still sound great. I have no clue what they are worth, nor how to go about selling them. Any help would be appreciated. P.S. Any extra scripts?


I haven't seen any SR100 for sale for some time. From what I've seen, older Sr series Grado with Black Star drivers usually go for anywhere in between $450ish at their lowest and a bit over $700 at their very highest. I have seen an Sr 325 and an sr200 both with Black Star drivers go for $200 range buy both instances the sellers did not know they could've at least gotten twice that amount for them.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Harry Manback

PS1000 on my head. Queens of the Stone Age, Rated R. 5 beers into the night. 2:23am. Gotta let some beer back out. Standing before the porceline throne, peering down, pondering, "What would I do if these half kilogram cans fall in?" 

No more pissing with my PS1k on my noggin. Would hate to see 'em bobbin.


----------



## Darksyde

harry manback said:


> PS1000 on my head. Queens of the Stone Age, Rated R. 5 beers into the night. 2:23am. Gotta let some beer back out. Standing before the porceline throne, peering down, pondering, "What would I do if these half kilogram cans fall in?"
> 
> No more pissing with my PS1k on my noggin. Would hate to see 'em bobbin.


 
 "I Think I Lost My...PS1ks to the Toilet"
  
 QotSA + Grados CREW.


----------



## wormsdriver

Good morning my Grado Fan Club peeps, I've been enjoying The Beatles on Tidal since last night and I'ma happy man!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE, HAPPY HOLIDAYS!


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> Good morning my Grado Fan Club peeps, I've been enjoying The Beatles on Tidal since last night and I'ma happy man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, merry Christmas to everybody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Aw man, worms....enjoy, you have enough good music to enjoy non stop with the beatles until new years day!
  
 I bought the Beatles stereo recordings box set of all of their albums last year...great times indeed....their stuff that never got much play time is the stuff that I like the best!


----------



## mysticstryk

What kind of sound differences should one expect from a typical woody mod from stock for a 225e?


----------



## joseph69

Are you enjoying (my old) your new PS1K?


----------



## fjrabon

It annoys me that they're only streaming the stereo versions of the Beatles catalog. I get that it would be confusing to most people if they had 2-4 versions for every album, but they could have picked better. Revolver, Rubber Soul and Sgt Peppers are all a million times better in mono.


----------



## whirlwind

fjrabon said:


> It annoys me that they're only streaming the stereo versions of the Beatles catalog. I get that it would be confusing to most people if they had 2-4 versions for every album, but they could have picked better. Revolver, Rubber Soul and Sgt Peppers are all a million times better in mono.


 
 Yeah, it may be to come in time though.


----------



## GreenBow

Please can I ask for a specific recommendation.
  
 Background story: When I play my Meridian Explorer and 225e headphones, most of the time they are fine. With acoustic stuff and not too many instruments going on they sublime; really lush. However sometimes they get confused and clustered, when the going gets tough. Meaning when there's a lot happening.
  
 It also happens when I use active speakers with the DAC. This doesn't necessarily mean it's the DAC though. It could be a comination of DAC + either. This is probably the issue since none of my kit is top-end.
  
 This is my question. Since I can't be sure it's not the recording, please can someone recommend an excellently engineered album. Something with both fast and slow, sparse and busy tracks.
  
 The music I like is not specific to any music style. It veers away from some like death metal etc, but even then there is the odd good track there. I like solid punchy rock, some dance anthems, folk type rock. You know the sort of generally interesting stuff.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

greenbow said:


> Please can I ask for a specific recommendation.
> 
> Background story: When I play my Meridian Explorer and 225e headphones, most of the time they are fine. With acoustic stuff and not too many instruments going on they sublime; really lush. However sometimes they get confused and clustered, when the going gets tough. Meaning when there's a lot happening.
> 
> ...



Can you please give an example of a recording that you are using that you question whether it is the recording or the amp/headphone combination? It would help me in comparing to what I use, so I can see whether what I recommend might be better.

I tend to use the four pieces listed in the link in my signature labeled something like "Four Dimensional Plot Comparing 13 Grados." Since then, I have discovered a couple of songs that are also useful... Madonna's "Like A Prayer" for tight bass and amount of "shoutiness" to vocals, and Enrique Inglesias "I Will Survive" for transmitting general excitement.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

harry manback said:


> PS1000 on my head. Queens of the Stone Age, Rated R. 5 beers into the night. 2:23am. Gotta let some beer back out. Standing before the porceline throne, peering down, pondering, "What would I do if these half kilogram cans fall in?"
> 
> No more pissing with my PS1k on my noggin. Would hate to see 'em bobbin.



Grados tend to transmit their honest transparency to their user (description of bodily functions) and inspire them to poetry ("noggin... / ...bobbin"). More power to them!


----------



## whirlwind

harry manback said:


> PS1000 on my head. Queens of the Stone Age, Rated R. 5 beers into the night. 2:23am. Gotta let some beer back out. Standing before the porceline throne, peering down, pondering, "What would I do if these half kilogram cans fall in?"
> 
> No more pissing with my PS1k on my noggin. Would hate to see 'em bobbin.


 
  
 Wear this when peeing....also will work for us "head bobbers"    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.amazon.com/EasySleep-Pro-Adjustable-Snoring-Strap/dp/B0148JL24G/ref=pd_sim_121_2?ie=UTF8&dpID=51JZR8tNPyL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=05S80P8HBP0PACGHBTXJ


----------



## Willalsace

Hi lucky guys (because you already have a Grado!)
I was suppose to buy a used GH 1000, but I heard a problem with it. The sound level of the left channel is less loud compared to the right one.
One day, I heard some scratch especially with the bass. It disappeared after giving small hits on the headphone. One other day, the sound completely disappeared and came back after giving small hits. Also, when I increase quickly the volume, I have the impression that the volume of the left channel increases slower compared to the right one. And if I listen loud,  the left headphone cut completely the sound but cone back if I reduce the volume.
I was told that it sounds like if the driver is at the end of its life and both drivers should be changed.
Can I have your point of view?

And as last question, about Wich model would be better for the style of music I enjoy.
First, as DAC-AMP, I am waiting for my new Audio-gd Master 11.
For the style of music, I listen to electro, blues, rock and voices mainly. No classical (yet?)
It is difficult to listen to several Grado in Alsace France. So your advice would be welcomed.
The GH1000 is really great but seems not enough punchy for this type of music.
Also I have some recordings I really like but the revording/mastering is not the best. It would be great to have a headphone not too sharp with the song to keep at least some pleasure.
Also the 325 is really hearing me too much.
Any idea?
For the budget..... I will be patient if expensive...
William


----------



## joseph69

willalsace said:


> Hi lucky guys (because you already have a Grado!)
> I was suppose to buy a used GH 1000, but I heard a problem with it. The sound level of the left channel is less loud compared to the right one.
> One day, I heard some scratch especially with the bass. It disappeared after giving small hits on the headphone. One other day, the sound completely disappeared and came back after giving small hits. Also, when I increase quickly the volume, I have the impression that the volume of the left channel increases slower compared to the right one. And if I listen loud,  the left headphone cut completely the sound but cone back if I reduce the volume.
> I was told that it sounds like if the driver is at the end of its life and both drivers should be changed.
> ...


 
    There is no GH-1000...which headphone are you referring to, the GS-1000 or the GH-1 "Limited Edition"?


----------



## Willalsace

Hoo, yes sorry it is a GS1000


----------



## wlee3

Thanks Wormsdriver. Helps a lot. 1. How can I be sure I have the black star drivers? The center hole on the inside has a little pyramid with ridges. 2. What is the best way to sell? I'm not greedy, just want a fair price.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

The Grado GR-10e IEMs I ordered for myself as a Christmas gift have arrived.  I promptly wrapped them and put them under the tree.. "Do Not Open Until Christmas."  More later....


----------



## stacker45

harry manback said:


> PS1000 on my head. Queens of the Stone Age, Rated R. 5 beers into the night. 2:23am. Gotta let some beer back out. Standing before the porceline throne, peering down, pondering, "What would I do if these half kilogram cans fall in?"
> 
> No more pissing with my PS1k on my noggin. Would hate to see 'em bobbin.


 
  
 Good thing your PS1k didn't fell in, because not only would you have been standing in a puddle of your own piss, you also would've had one hell of a time glueing your toilet bowl back together!


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> harry manback said:
> 
> 
> > PS1000 on my head. Queens of the Stone Age, Rated R. 5 beers into the night. 2:23am. Gotta let some beer back out. Standing before the porceline throne, peering down, pondering, "What would I do if these half kilogram cans fall in?"
> ...


 
  
 LMAO!


----------



## Harry Manback

joseph69 said:


> Are you enjoying (my old) your new PS1K?




Love them. Everytime I decide they are too heavy, I put them away gor a few days. Then later, I get them out and have a listen and say to myself, "You're nuts! These are wonderful."

I am currently in the "wonderful" part of my cycle.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I imagine taking the PS1k off and then putting the RS1 on would feel like heaven...


----------



## wormsdriver

fjrabon said:


> It annoys me that they're only streaming the stereo versions of the Beatles catalog. I get that it would be confusing to most people if they had 2-4 versions for every album, but they could have picked better. Revolver, Rubber Soul and Sgt Peppers are all a million times better in mono.


 
  
 I have a chord hugo and the crossfeed feature works really well with these stereo albums


williamleonhart said:


> I imagine taking the PS1k off and then putting the RS1 on would feel like heaven...


 
 There is NO doubt the PS1000 is HEAVY, however they don't feel as heavy on the head. The issue for most people that have an issue with them is that they VERY easily can slide off your head!
 years back I owned the LCD2. They were also very heavy, but those actually would heart my neck from the weight!


wlee3 said:


> Thanks Wormsdriver. Helps a lot. 1. How can I be sure I have the black star drivers? The center hole on the inside has a little pyramid with ridges. 2. What is the best way to sell? I'm not greedy, just want a fair price.


 
 this is what they look like:

  

  I believe ebay (might) fetch more money, but they also charge a 9% fee I believe. Also, Paypal charges 3% or 4% for their service also, so keep that in mind.
 Maybe you can set a price (negotiable) and post it on several places, ie, Audiogon, Head-fi and US AudioMart and hope you get a good offer.


----------



## whirlwind

Merry Christmas To Everyone


----------



## wormsdriver

^^ Merry Christmas!


----------



## PAM005

*Grado SR-125i Forza Audioworks Noir HPC* recabled in both Single-ended & Balanced mode added to my collection. Turbulent Labs BLACK Mantra headband is on my wishlist. Tried the SR-125i with L-pads & G-bowls, but comfies have my preferences. So starting today, my Grado PS-500 does have a little brother (or sister


----------



## whirlwind

The cable looks great, I bet it makes the headphone much lighter.
  
 I wish the 225i cable was lighter...it weighs more than the rest of the headphone


----------



## PAM005

whirlwind said:


> The cable looks great, I bet it makes the headphone much lighter.
> 
> I wish the 225i cable was lighter...it weighs more than the rest of the headphone


 

 Cable is really great (both soundwise as in terms of looks ). Weight has decreased, so comfort is pretty good. The Mantra headband will add some extra comfort. I don't like the stiffness of the standard Grado cable, so all my Grado's are recabled. Soundwise recabling will improve performance also...
  
 (p.s. sorry for the grainy pictures, my iPhone hasn't that sharp pictures lately)


----------



## joseph69

harry manback said:


> Love them. Everytime I decide they are too heavy, I put them away gor a few days. Then later, I get them out and have a listen and say to myself, "You're nuts! These are wonderful."
> 
> I am currently in the "wonderful" part of my cycle.


 
 Glad to hear your enjoying them!
  


williamleonhart said:


> I imagine taking the PS1k off and then putting the RS1 on would feel like heaven...


 
 Sure the RS1 is lighter than the PS1K, but I didn't find the PS1K uncomfortable or too heavy on my head at all. I used to wear them sometimes for 3-5 hrs at a time with no issues.


----------



## joseph69

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> Grados tend to transmit their honest transparency to their user (description of bodily functions) and inspire them to poetry ("noggin... / ...bobbin"). More power to them!


 
  
  


whirlwind said:


> Wear this when peeing....also will work for us "head bobbers"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 don't forget "toe tappin"


----------



## jaywillin




----------



## GreenBow

joseph69 said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone!


 

 Haha yeh, total collosal Christmassy feelings.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Merry Christmas people! Happy listening to Christmas musics!


----------



## nonverbal

First time of being here...Merry Christmas!


----------



## jaywillin

nonverbal said:


> First time of being here...Merry Christmas!


 
 welcome aboard the good ship grado, and merry christmas !


----------



## ruthieandjohn

nonverbal said:


> First time of being here...Merry Christmas!


 
 I hope that it was a Christmas gift of Grado headphones to you that just brought you here!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

pam005 said:


> Cable is really great (both soundwise as in terms of looks ). Weight has decreased, so comfort is pretty good. The Mantra headband will add some extra comfort. I don't like the stiffness of the standard Grado cable, so all my Grado's are recabled. Soundwise recabling will improve performance also...
> 
> (p.s. sorry for the grainy pictures, my iPhone hasn't that sharp pictures lately)


 
 My chromie 325is is not re-cabled but re-terminated with Switchcraft jack, and it sounds a bit warmer to me. I like that sound better than my previous (grey) 325is. What cable brand are you using for your 125 and other Grados as well?
  
 Btw, Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Michael V

Just bought an rs2e on amazon. Hoping it's the newer one with the tan leather. I tested it out at a store in nyc and I immediately sold my hd 650 the next day and with the help of my christmas money I was able to purchase it. It's coming on tuesday I can't wait. I currently only have an asus xonar stx soundcard right now, anyone else running the same soundcard with the rs2e? I saw a lot of people recommend the little dot 1+ with voshkov tubes as a good amp for them. Don't think I will need the amp because when I listened to the rs2e in store it was hooked up to my phone and a fiio e12 amp and it sounded perfect.


----------



## dr cornelius

michael v said:


> Just bought an rs2e on amazon. Hoping it's the newer one with the tan leather. I tested it out at a store in nyc and I immediately sold my hd 650 the next day and with the help of my christmas money I was able to purchase it. It's coming on tuesday I can't wait. I currently only have an asus xonar stx soundcard right now, anyone else running the same soundcard with the rs2e? I saw a lot of people recommend the little dot 1+ with voshkov tubes as a good amp for them. Don't think I will need the amp because when I listened to the rs2e in store it was hooked up to my phone and a fiio e12 amp and it sounded perfect.


 

 Congrats - let us know how they sound when you get ‘em!!  They’ll probably have the tan leather - I bought mine at B&H earlier this year, and when I was getting them, I asked the salesman if I could open the box and check to see if the band is black or tan.  I actually wanted black, but when I saw the tan in person, I really liked the look.  The wood and leather on mine are on the darker side, so it worked out in the end.
  
 Anyway, these are really nice sounding ‘phones...


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

michael v said:


> Just bought an rs2e on amazon. Hoping it's the newer one with the tan leather. I tested it out at a store in nyc and I immediately sold my hd 650 the next day and with the help of my christmas money I was able to purchase it. It's coming on tuesday I can't wait. I currently only have an asus xonar stx soundcard right now, anyone else running the same soundcard with the rs2e? I saw a lot of people recommend the little dot 1+ with voshkov tubes as a good amp for them. Don't think I will need the amp because when I listened to the rs2e in store it was hooked up to my phone and a fiio e12 amp and it sounded perfect.




As far as my RS1i's are concerned, an amp and good DAC make a huuuuuuuge difference! The others have some awesome equipment which I am saving up for. I would still rather get the PS1000 first actually


----------



## whirlwind

michael v said:


> Just bought an rs2e on amazon. Hoping it's the newer one with the tan leather. I tested it out at a store in nyc and I immediately sold my hd 650 the next day and with the help of my christmas money I was able to purchase it. It's coming on tuesday I can't wait. I currently only have an asus xonar stx soundcard right now, anyone else running the same soundcard with the rs2e? I saw a lot of people recommend the little dot 1+ with voshkov tubes as a good amp for them. Don't think I will need the amp because when I listened to the rs2e in store it was hooked up to my phone and a fiio e12 amp and it sounded perfect.


 
 The STX will amp the RS2e easily....make sure you set it up for low Z cans and you are all good.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

michael v said:


> Just bought an rs2e on amazon. Hoping it's the newer one with the tan leather. I tested it out at a store in nyc and I immediately sold my hd 650 the next day and with the help of my christmas money I was able to purchase it. It's coming on tuesday I can't wait. I currently only have an asus xonar stx soundcard right now, anyone else running the same soundcard with the rs2e? I saw a lot of people recommend the little dot 1+ with voshkov tubes as a good amp for them. Don't think I will need the amp because when I listened to the rs2e in store it was hooked up to my phone and a fiio e12 amp and it sounded perfect.



I agree 1000% percent with you that 1) the RS2e is FABULOUS (I actually consider it the best of my 20 different Grado models), and 2) you don't need an amp or DAC if an iPod touch 5 or 6, or iPhone 5 or 6 is your source. YAYY,!!!


----------



## stacker45

loving[max]sound said:


> As far as my RS1i's are concerned, an amp and good DAC make a huuuuuuuge difference! The others have some awesome equipment which I am saving up for. I would still rather get the PS1000 first actually


 
  
 My PS1000 sounds great, even out of my inexpensive BSG C-moy.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

stacker45 said:


> My PS1000 sounds great, even out of my inexpensive BSG C-moy.




Are you rocking the original or the e series?


----------



## PAM005

williamleonhart said:


> My chromie 325is is not re-cabled but re-terminated with Switchcraft jack, and it sounds a bit warmer to me. I like that sound better than my previous (grey) 325is. What cable brand are you using for your 125 and other Grados as well?
> 
> Btw, Merry Christmas everyone!


 

@lehoang15tuoi, my 125's are recabled with Forza Audioworks Noir HPC and my PS500 is recabled with ALO Greenline. A big difference for both models compared to stock cables.
 BTW, merry Christmas also to you...


----------



## joseph69

pam005 said:


> @lehoang15tuoi, my 125's are recabled with Forza Audioworks Noir HPC and my PS500 is recabled with ALO Greenline. A big difference for both models compared to stock cables.
> BTW, merry Christmas also to you...


 
 Yeah, but Grado uses oxygen free copper also???


----------



## PAM005

joseph69 said:


> Yeah, but Grado uses oxygen free copper also???


 

 Yes, but my aftermarket cables are more flexible in length, terminations - and different construction results also in different sound. Ofcourse, it's always depending of personal taste, but like cooking man may prefer less- or more spyces...


----------



## stacker45

loving[max]sound said:


> Are you rocking the original or the e series?


 
  
 I've compared both for a few days, and I ended up keeping my old PS1000.


----------



## stacker45

pam005 said:


> Yes, but my aftermarket cables are more flexible in length, terminations - and different construction results also in different sound. Ofcourse, it's always depending of personal taste, but like cooking man may prefer less- or more spyces...


 
  
 In my opinion, Grado's cables are overkill, especially their 12 conductors ''booster cables''.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

stacker45 said:


> I've compared both for a few days, and I ended up keeping my old PS1000.




Brief comparison if you have time would be very much appreciated


----------



## stacker45

loving[max]sound said:


> Brief comparison if you have time would be very much appreciated


 
  
 This is what I liked about the two versions.
  
 PS1000: Comfort
                Mid bass (gives them a rich, full, sound)
                Treble (livelier) good with some recording
                Soundstage (slightly bigger)
                Cable (smaller, more managable)
  
 PS1000e:''Sub'' bass 
                  Treble (more polite) good with some recordings
                  More powerful 
  
 Even though I ended up preferring the old PS1000, I can easily understand how some would like the e version better.


----------



## joseph69

pam005 said:


> Yes, but my aftermarket cables are more flexible in length, terminations - and different construction results also in different sound. Ofcourse, it's always depending of personal taste, but like cooking man may prefer less- or more spyces...


 
 Yes, all I meant was that Grado uses ULHPC cable, but if you prefer the flexibility of aftermarket, thats different.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> In my opinion, Grado's cables are overkill, especially their 12 conductors ''booster cables''.


 
 Thats a plus if you need a jump!


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> [QUOTE name="Loving[MAX]Sound" url="/t/530965/grado-fan-club/29580#post_12195669"]
> Are you rocking the original or the e series?




I've compared both for a few days, and I ended up keeping my old PS1000.
[/quote]

I had both for some time and prefer the older ps1000. I recently sold the ps1000e...



stacker45 said:


> pam005 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, but my aftermarket cables are more flexible in length, terminations - and different construction results also in different sound. Ofcourse, it's always depending of personal taste, but like cooking man may prefer less- or more spyces...
> ...



I don't mind any of their cables, but recently with the gs1000e and ps1000e their cables are basically coming out already twisted or crushed straight out of the box!...(above the y split)


----------



## borrego

wormsdriver said:


> I had both for some time and prefer the older ps1000. I recently sold the ps1000e...
> I don't mind any of their cables, but recently with the gs1000e and ps1000e their cables are basically coming out already twisted or crushed straight out of the box!...(above the y split)


 
  
 You can "untwist" the cable easily by spinning the cups in opposite direction.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

wormsdriver said:


> I had both for some time and prefer the older ps1000. I recently sold the ps1000e...
> I don't mind any of their cables, but recently with the gs1000e and ps1000e their cables are basically coming out already twisted or crushed straight out of the box!...(above the y split)




That new packaging looks rough on the cables eh? They should figure that out because it is almost amateurish.


----------



## bpcans

borrego said:


> You can "untwist" the cable easily by spinning the cups in opposite direction.


 

 I concur sir. Every time I put on my RS-1's I make sure that the hp's fit comfortably with the cables easily positioned in their proper left/right configuration.


----------



## wormsdriver

http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/28185#post_11942767
  
 I posted these awhile back, unboxing pictures of the ps1000e. If you notice on the last few pictures, you'll see the cable sorta crushed closer to the Y split. I assumed the cable sleeve would plump up again after some time especially after storing them differently (when not in use) vs the way they are stored in the grado box but it didn't happen. My gs1000e had a similar issue. 
 My ps1000 and my previous gs1000i did no have such issue.


----------



## whirlwind

Has anybody tried a hair dryer to warm up the cable and work out the kinks ?


----------



## wormsdriver

Here you go. The problem was the sleeve not the cables inside being twisted. I did manage to make them look a bit better, but it was still there...


----------



## whirlwind

With a little heat applied...can you work them back into shape  ?
  
 I do agree, this should not happen.


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> Has anybody tried a hair dryer to warm up the cable and work out the kinks ?


 
 I did try with the HF-2 I sold recently and in that case it did not work because the sleeve was VERY hard. When heated, it did become very flexible, but once it cooled down, it became very stiff again.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Has anybody tried a hair dryer to warm up the cable and work out the kinks ?


 
 joseph has done that


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Has anybody tried a hair dryer to warm up the cable and work out the kinks ?
> ...


 
 Bummer.
  
 I notice a lot of Grado's that get sold second hand, have this problem....but maybe the biggest problem is from when Grado packs them.
  
 Grados have great cables, sonically...but they do seem to be damn heavy and too stiff.
  
 Can't imagine how nice and light my 225i would be with a different cable, a lighter one and one not so stiff.


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Has anybody tried a hair dryer to warm up the cable and work out the kinks ?
> ...


yes Sir. Credit goes to @joseph69, that's where I got the idea from.


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > whirlwind said:
> ...


don't get me wrong, I've seen some that are horribly twisted from owners that aren't as tidy (or crazy) like us. I do take very good care of my Grado's and to be honest they levee my hands in better shape that how I receive them most of the time.
Whenever I buy a used pair, one of the first things I'll do is very meticulously clean them. I also treat the leather with conditioners and if they're woodies I'll use some wax on the wood. Also, I recently bought silver and black paint markers and will touch up any black (grill) or silver that has been rub off from the L and R on the rod blocks or any lettering on the prestige series.

Ps. and I also do my best to keep the cables straight or get them back to how they are suppose to be like.


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > wormsdriver said:
> ...


 
 Yeah, I know.....when i let my RS1i's go....the cable was prestine.
  
 I don't even lie my cans down on my desk.....I am way too anal about that


----------



## wormsdriver

I do wish people would take better care of them sometimes. Specially woodies like the older Rs1. a little leather conditioner and wood wax goes a long way in keeping them looking beautiful and not drying out.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, I know.....when i let my RS1i's go....the cable was prestine.
> 
> I don't even lie my cans down on my desk.....I am way too anal about that




The cables are still pristine my friend *thumbs up*


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> I had both for some time and prefer the older ps1000. I recently sold the ps1000e...
> I don't mind any of their cables, but recently with the gs1000e and ps1000e their cables are basically coming out already twisted or crushed straight out of the box!...(above the y split)


 
 My new PS1Ke came with a crushed/twisted cable also…I returned them to Grado and I'm waiting for a reply. There was no way I was going to accept them like that. Also the R/cup had a 2 blemishes in the chrome…wasn't accepting that either. Hopefully they exchange the HP's or replace the cable/cup.
  


borrego said:


> You can "untwist" the cable easily by spinning the cups in opposite direction.


 
 Not in these cases, its not just twisted, their crushed.
  


wormsdriver said:


> My ps1000 and my previous gs1000i did no have such issue.


 
 Not 1 pair of Grados I own have ever had this issue. Yes, I would use a blow dryer to straighten the cable so it lays correctly, but the sleeve themselves are just in terrible condition.
  


whirlwind said:


> Has anybody tried a hair dryer to warm up the cable and work out the kinks ?


 
 Doesn't work in this situation…this was the first thing I tried.


----------



## fjrabon

S cush


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, I know.....when i let my RS1i's go....the cable was prestine.
> 
> I don't even lie my cans down on my desk.....I am way too anal about that




Oh, and I also yell at people who are not careful while handling the cans... I actually flip...


----------



## joseph69

fjrabon said:


> S cush


 
 Are you asking?
  


loving[max]sound said:


> Oh, and I also yell at people who are not careful while handling the cans... I actually flip...


 
 I honestly try not to let anyone hear my system, but if I do, I tell them NOT to let my cups rotate.
 As you have seen with the photos from my PS1K when they went up for sale…they were in pristine condition and the cable was very straight.


----------



## joseph69

BTW, I know @kayandjohn had asked if anyone has noticed H-F being slow since they changed the format? I am having nothing but issues with the site since…anyone else?


----------



## BakaPhoenix

Hi everyone, i want to buy my first pair of grado and i'm conflicted between the sr60e and the sr80e. Reading on the net some say the 60e > 80e other 80e>60e while most of them say they can't hear the difference between the two.
 I don't have much money to spend on the headphones so the lower cost of the 60e would be much better, but someone can explain me the difference between the two?
 I like a balanced and detailed sound signature if this can help on choosing.
 Thanks


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Note to self: Fund my Grado habit by offering a mysterious "Grado Cable Restoration" service, during which I will both untangle the two-wire twists that occur when the Y gets wound around multiple times, and the individual cable twists that happen when either cup rotates multiple times in general donning and doffing of the headphones. Charge $100 and get more money to buy more Grados.

Seriously, can any of us think of a headphone that has more personality than the Grados?



 A clear overall family identity... You can tell in less than a second whether it is a Grado
 Within that family, a plethora of different series (Prestige, Reference, etc.), models within those series (60, 80, 125, 225, 325), and versions within each model (original, i, is (for some), e)
 A company culture that devotes maximum portion of our investment to the headphone, not accessories like fancy box, case, or sexy celebrities (though I think the Grado family would qualify for that!)
 Like an eccentric uncle, a set of idiosyncrasies that we all recoginize, tolerate, and even love (binning of parts, Frankenstein variations of driver colors, cables, etc. within the same model number, greater variation among units of the the same model number than our expectation of sameness would predict, etc.)
 For lower end models, some of the best sound per dollar of any headphones in the world
 A unique "house sound" extending across all series, models, and versions of open transparency, light but accurate bass, and strong mids.


----------



## GreenBow

ruthieandjohn said:


> Can you please give an example of a recording that you are using that you question whether it is the recording or the amp/headphone combination? It would help me in comparing to what I use, so I can see whether what I recommend might be better.
> 
> I tend to use the four pieces listed in the link in my signature labeled something like "Four Dimensional Plot Comparing 13 Grados." Since then, I have discovered a couple of songs that are also useful... Madonna's "Like A Prayer" for tight bass and amount of "shoutiness" to vocals, and Enrique Inglesias "I Will Survive" for transmitting general excitement.


 

 I haven't forgotten about this kayandjohn.. I was just kind of stumped a bit. Most of my music that got busy was a bit of a problem, so it is difficult to pick on any specific music. Like Def Leppard - Hysteria when the cymbals got going it got messy. Lake Street Dive - Stop Your Crying, got a bit confused, and sounds a fraction fuzzy. It follows a quite clear Bad self Portraits on the album. Then it's followed by a sublime Better Than, which you can melt into anytime of day.
  
 However there's been a bit of change. With regard to my active speakers. I just bought them an audiophile quality 3.5mm jack to RCA cable, to connect DAC to them. The stereo imaging is clearer and more layered from back to front. Therefor allowing me to hear each sound in it's own space rather than in a flat layer together. Both recording mentioned above are much more enjoyable. (Lake Street Dive - Stop Your Crying still struggles though.)
  
 In headphones though there is a still a slight issue of course because they have no access to a better cable. They just plug straight into the DAC. The Grado cables are fine though, obviously.
  
 I think it must be the DAC. It does raise mentions about needing slightly better timing. Unless of course my headphones have kind of met their limit. If I ever decide to go ahead with my sealed up Chord Mojo, that will give me a clearer reference.


----------



## joseph69

Agree, but I still want a straight cable/clean cup, not crushed/blemished for $1695.00


----------



## rgs9200m

joseph69 said:


> BTW, I know @kayandjohn had asked if anyone has noticed H-F being slow since they changed the format? I am having nothing but issues with the site since…anyone else?


 
 Yep it's slow as molasses, especially in the editor. I need to use a text file and copy+paste to write anything. I'm reminded of AOL circa 1997.


----------



## Kalsten

I have a pair of SR225i. Usually, I don't use them a lot, but these days I have been using them extensively. After 1-2 hours of use, my ears are really hurt, to the point I have to remove them for a while. Also, my ears are covered in small black particles (I think that the foam is starting to desintegrate).
  
 I have informed myself and I have bought a pair of yellow HD414 pads, but I can't find any good guide about how to do the quarter or reverse mode. Some old topics in the forum had their images removed, and I can't find any video guide in Youtube.
  
 Does anyone has a comprehensive guide about how to mod the HD414 pads to work with a pair of Grado? Thank you


----------



## fjrabon

joseph69 said:


> Are you asking?




Nah, just bring some images to the fan club thread


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> BTW, I know @kayandjohn had asked if anyone has noticed H-F being slow since they changed the format? I am having nothing but issues with the site since…anyone else?


 
  
  


rgs9200m said:


> Yep it's slow as molasses, especially in the editor. I need to use a text file and copy+paste to write anything. I'm reminded of AOL circa 1997.


 
 no issues here


----------



## joseph69

rgs9200m said:


> Yep it's slow as molasses, especially in the editor. I need to use a text file and copy+paste to write anything. I'm reminded of AOL circa 1997.


 
 OK, was just wondering. 
 There was also a thread started about this issue, thanks.
  


fjrabon said:


> Nah, just bring some images to the fan club thread


 
 Oh, OK.
  


jaywillin said:


> no issues here


 
 Really???
 Your lucky, I'm getting very frustrated with the issues and have brought it to H-F's attention with no response.


----------



## GreenBow

@Kalsten  Read this. http://www.head-fi.org/t/754373/grado-l-cushion-comfort-for-sr225-ps500#post_11345196


----------



## jaywillin

yeah joseph, i can't say it's any slower at all


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> yeah joseph, i can't say it's any slower at all


 
 Damn, I'm having nothing but issues???


----------



## fjrabon

jaywillin said:


> yeah joseph, i can't say it's any slower at all


 

 yeah, I haven't had any problems on my macbook or iphone.


----------



## joseph69

fjrabon said:


> yeah, I haven't had any problems on my macbook or iphone.


 
 I'm using a MBP>Safari 10.8.5 and never had an issue prior to the format change?


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Note to self: Fund my Grado habit by offering a mysterious "Grado Cable Restoration" service, during which I will both untangle the two-wire twists that occur when the Y gets wound around multiple times, and the individual cable twists that happen when either cup rotates multiple times in general donning and doffing of the headphones. Charge $100 and get more money to buy more Grados.
> 
> Seriously, can any of us think of a headphone that has more personality than the Grados?
> 
> ...


 
  
 ''tolerate'', that depends, ''love'' the Frankensteins, let's not exagerate now John!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

joseph69 said:


> Are you asking?
> 
> I honestly try not to let anyone hear my system, but if I do, I tell them NOT to let my cups rotate.
> As you have seen with the photos from my PS1K when they went up for sale…they were in pristine condition and the cable was very straight.




I normally put the headphones on the person's head 

Edit: Unless I trust that person...


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > S cush
> ...


 
 Yeah, your cables looked wonderful Joseph, you took great care of them  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


joseph69 said:


> BTW, I know @kayandjohn had asked if anyone has noticed H-F being slow since they changed the format? I am having nothing but issues with the site since…anyone else?


 
 Yes, this site has been fubar for me for a few weeks now......sending private messages has been terrible....I use Google Chrome....I have even disabled flash and am still having problems, big time.


----------



## Kalsten

greenbow said:


> @Kalsten  Read this. http://www.head-fi.org/t/754373/grado-l-cushion-comfort-for-sr225-ps500#post_11345196


 
 Thx, but they are still unbearable. 
  
 Anyone could share a guide about how to quarter / reverse mod the Grado, to use with the HD414 pads?


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, your cables looked wonderful Joseph, you took great care of them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you.
 Seems some are having issues and some aren't?
 As I said, I haven't received a reply from H-F and they normally respond very quickly, so if I don't hear anything I'm going to contact them again.


----------



## joseph69

kalsten said:


> Thx, but they are still unbearable.
> 
> Anyone could share a guide about how to quarter / reverse mod the Grado, to use with the HD414 pads?


 
 Pull your headband into a vertical position slowly and repeat until their comfortable/pressure is relieved on your ears…this definitely works! I wear any of my Grado's 3-5hrs without any discomfort and I'm talking about the (L) cushions which most find to be the least comfortable.


----------



## fjrabon

kalsten said:


> Thx, but they are still unbearable.
> 
> Anyone could share a guide about how to quarter / reverse mod the Grado, to use with the HD414 pads?



The quarter mod is literally placing a quarter in the middle of the pad and cutting around it with an xacto knife.


----------



## jaywillin

well, i got my hands dirty , the drivers on the left are symphones magnum v6's, the cups are mahogany vibro's , the headband is off a sony,both obtained from joedoe , thanks buddy ! the cable is fro ebay, seller "amplifier_surgery" SPC, a little stiff, but well made
 the sound ?? pretty damn good !  i'm pretty happy with how my first DYI project turned out


----------



## XLR8

kalsten said:


> I have a pair of SR225i. Usually, I don't use them a lot, but these days I have been using them extensively. After 1-2 hours of use, my ears are really hurt, to the point I have to remove them for a while. Also, my ears are covered in small black particles (I think that the foam is starting to desintegrate).
> 
> I have informed myself and I have bought a pair of yellow HD414 pads, but I can't find any good guide about how to do the quarter or reverse mode. Some old topics in the forum had their images removed, and I can't find any video guide in Youtube.
> 
> Does anyone has a comprehensive guide about how to mod the HD414 pads to work with a pair of Grado? Thank you




Kalsten this is the guide I followed when doing all my Grado's with reverse quarter mod hd414.

http://benlimt.blogspot.com/2011/06/grados-prestige-series-model-sr60i-and.html?m=1


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Anyone into Men Without Hats will love this track in their PS500:
  

  
 Listening to this via my vinyl rig and it is awesome!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

One album down for the night, keeping it "Montrealais", keeping on the PS500 and listening to some "The Box" at the moment:


----------



## SurvivorNVL

So many, many, many pages on this thread.  Howdy, Headfi, and Grado fans.  May as well make my first post both relaxed, and formal as well as to the point.  

 For those who have experience thus far with the E-series drivers; how does the SR325e, RS2e, and PS500e compare? I am upgrading from K7XX's, and I find their sound profile a little too warm, but with appreciation for the sound-stage.  I'm definitely highly interested in the Grado profile, and brighter sound.  Also curious on how the G-Cush effects things.  Mixed impressions while going through the forum - expands the sound-stage, but untames treble for some people.  I'm definitely not treble sensitive.  I prefer over-the-ear, so I'll likely be picking up the G-Cush.  Music tastes are diverse, but I more often listen to metal, rock, classical / orchestral, and sometimes electronic.   As for my current set-up / equipment:  Objective 2 Amp and dac combo, as well as Schiit Vali 2 and Modi 2 Uber.  I'm sort of narrowed down to these three headphones, but I am more than happy to accept other suggestions.  

 Thank you in advance.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> well, i got my hands dirty , the drivers on the left are symphones magnum v6's, the cups are mahogany vibro's , the headband is off a sony,both obtained from joedoe , thanks buddy ! the cable is fro ebay, seller "amplifier_surgery" SPC, a little stiff, but well made
> the sound ?? pretty damn good !  i'm pretty happy with how my first DYI project turned out


 
 They look great Jay, very nice job!
 How did the soldering go?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> They look great Jay, very nice job!
> How did the soldering go?


 
  
 well, the wires are connected, and seem pretty sturdy, i need practice though, i didn't have any helping hands to hold the wires in place while i soldered, so, i improvised with a  coat
 hanger, 
 the whole thing took about an hour i think, maybe a little longer


----------



## ruthieandjohn

survivornvl said:


> So many, many, many pages on this thread.  Howdy, Headfi, and Grado fans.  May as well make my first post both relaxed, and formal as well as to the point.
> 
> 
> For those who have experience thus far with the E-series drivers; how does the SR325e, RS2e, and PS500e compare? I am upgrading from K7XX's, and I find their sound profile a little too warm, but with appreciation for the sound-stage.  I'm definitely highly interested in the Grado profile, and brighter sound.  Also curious on how the G-Cush effects things.  Mixed impressions while going through the forum - expands the sound-stage, but untames treble for some people.  I'm definitely not treble sensitive.  I prefer over-the-ear, so I'll likely be picking up the G-Cush.  Music tastes are diverse, but I more often listen to metal, rock, classical / orchestral, and sometimes electronic.   As for my current set-up / equipment:  Objective 2 Amp and dac combo, as well as Schiit Vali 2 and Modi 2 Uber.  I'm sort of narrowed down to these three headphones, but I am more than happy to accept other suggestions.
> ...



I think you will find that the SR325e is the brightest (though not as bright as the SR325is, SR325i, or SR325, all older models), with the RS2e (my favorite) as intermediate in brightness and very good at treble detail and transparency, and PS500e as the least bright, rolled off in the treble, with a deeper bass, but also, for the PS500e only, amenable to improving the sound stage and approaching the quality of the top-of-line PS1000e if you take its on-ear "L bowls" off and replace them with the Grado over-ear "G CUSH" pads.


----------



## SurvivorNVL

ruthieandjohn said:


> I think you will find that the SR325e is the brightest (though not as bright as the SR325is, SR325i, or SR325, all older models), with the RS2e (my favorite) as intermediate in brightness and very good at treble detail and transparency, and PS500e as the least bright, rolled off in the treble, with a deeper bass, but also, for the PS500e only, amenable to improving the sound stage and approaching the quality of the top-of-line PS1000e if you take its on-ear "L bowls" off and replace them with the Grado over-ear "G CUSH" pads.


 
 Between the three I believe the PS500e is the one with a more.. intimate / close soundstage, but excellent detail retrieval, but as you said the G-Cush can open that up.  Either way I am sure all three are far brighter, and different than the K7XX I use as my daily drivers.  The RS2e is a bit smoother in the treble than the SR325e, and the E-series in general is smoother across the board from previous series, right?


----------



## dr cornelius

bakaphoenix said:


> Hi everyone, i want to buy my first pair of grado and i'm conflicted between the sr60e and the sr80e. Reading on the net some say the 60e > 80e other 80e>60e while most of them say they can't hear the difference between the two.
> I don't have much money to spend on the headphones so the lower cost of the 60e would be much better, but someone can explain me the difference between the two?
> I like a balanced and detailed sound signature if this can help on choosing.
> Thanks


 

 I’d suggest the 60e - IMO they have a better overall balance - I found the 80e way too bass heavy...


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

survivornvl said:


> So many, many, many pages on this thread.  Howdy, Headfi, and Grado fans.  May as well make my first post both relaxed, and formal as well as to the point.
> 
> For those who have experience thus far with the E-series drivers; how does the SR325e, RS2e, and PS500e compare? I am upgrading from K7XX's, and I find their sound profile a little too warm, but with appreciation for the sound-stage.  I'm definitely highly interested in the Grado profile, and brighter sound.  Also curious on how the G-Cush effects things.  Mixed impressions while going through the forum - expands the sound-stage, but untames treble for some people.  I'm definitely not treble sensitive.  I prefer over-the-ear, so I'll likely be picking up the G-Cush.  Music tastes are diverse, but I more often listen to metal, rock, classical / orchestral, and sometimes electronic.   As for my current set-up / equipment:  Objective 2 Amp and dac combo, as well as Schiit Vali 2 and Modi 2 Uber.  I'm sort of narrowed down to these three headphones, but I am more than happy to accept other suggestions.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


 
  
 Welcome to the group. I see @kayandjohn mention the 325's. I have the MS2i which is the Alessandro Music Series counterpart to the 325 (still from Grado Labs), and it is not as harsh on the highs. A great set of headphones for rock. Worth checking out. I am actually looking for a pair of AKG's and have been looking at the K7XX quite a bit lately


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> well, the wires are connected, and seem pretty sturdy, i need practice though, i didn't have any helping hands to hold the wires in place while i soldered, so, i improvised with a  coat
> hanger,
> the whole thing took about an hour i think, maybe a little longer


 
 OK, so it sounds like you did what you had to do and their working fine, thats the important part.
 After sufficient burn-in I'd like to hear you impressions on the magnums.


----------



## SurvivorNVL

loving[max]sound said:


> Welcome to the group. I see @kayandjohn mention the 325's. I have the MS2i which is the Alessandro Music Series counterpart to the 325 (still from Grado Labs), and it is not as harsh on the highs. A great set of headphones for rock. Worth checking out. I am actually looking for a pair of AKG's and have been looking at the K7XX quite a bit lately


 
 Thank you for the welcome.  I'll definitely consider the Alessandro, and as for the K7XX - it's a marvelous headphone.  I upgraded to it from the Fostex T50RP v3's from Mayflower Electronics.  I find them a bit boring at times, though.  Grado are always associated with so much energy, fun, intimacy, and detail.  Need to go find a store to try them out in person, but narrowing down.  Thank you for the welcome, again!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

jaywillin said:


> well, i got my hands dirty , the drivers on the left are symphones magnum v6's, the cups are mahogany vibro's , the headband is off a sony,both obtained from joedoe , thanks buddy ! the cable is fro ebay, seller "amplifier_surgery" SPC, a little stiff, but well made
> the sound ?? pretty damn good !  i'm pretty happy with how my first DYI project turned out


 
 Congrats on the Magnums, Jay!


----------



## Kalsten

xlr8 said:


> Kalsten this is the guide I followed when doing all my Grado's with reverse quarter mod hd414.
> 
> http://benlimt.blogspot.com/2011/06/grados-prestige-series-model-sr60i-and.html?m=1


 
 Thank you very much


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> OK, so it sounds like you did what you had to do and their working fine, thats the important part.
> After sufficient burn-in I'd like to hear you impressions on the magnums.


 
 initial impressions are very, very good


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > well, the wires are connected, and seem pretty sturdy, i need practice though, i didn't have any helping hands to hold the wires in place while i soldered, so, i improvised with a  coat
> ...


 
 Yes, me too!
  
 They look very nice, Jay


----------



## jaywillin

the sound of the guitar at the beginning,  i think this is what you were talking about WW


----------



## whirlwind

Yes, absolutely, Jay!
  
 This is a wonderful album.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> initial impressions are very, very good


----------



## joseph69

Great news…Grado notified me this morning that my PS1Ke is ready and will be shipped to me this week, can't wait!


----------



## fleasbaby

joseph69 said:


>


 

@jaywillin Would be interested to hear your thoughts. I have sadly never gotten to hear the higher end Grados (PS1000, GS1000, PS500, non-e RS1). I have made a couple of V6 builds now though, and like what I hear a lot. I will be building a pair to Rhydon's specs in the next week or so, using those crazy looking 3D printed cups of his (feels odd not to be using a pair of cups I have turned myself). I hear great things from folks who have done a full build that way...


----------



## Willalsace

Hi
Could someone tell me if the PS1000 (the normal one) can be used with a portable player like the ibasso DX90 ?
Will the DX90 move the PS1000 correctly or should it be used only with areal headphone amplifier?
Should the PS500E be a better match?
Or the GS1000?
I already tested the GS100 with it. The sound seems smooth. Is it because I need a better amplifier or is it mainly due to the GS1000.
In that case, would the PS500E or PS1000 be more punchy (for rock and electro)


----------



## stacker45

dr cornelius said:


> I’d suggest the 60e - IMO they have a better overall balance - I found the 80e way too bass heavy...


 
  
 He could go with the SR80e, and swap the stock S-cush for some L-cush, later on. The SR80e with the L-cush have slightly less bass, a clearer treble, and a bigger soundstage.
  
  


loving[max]sound said:


> Anyone into Men Without Hats will love this track in their PS500:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to this via my vinyl rig and it is awesome!




  
 They are from my hometown, my favorite song is ''The Safety Dance'', I also like the video of that song.
  
 By the way, for those who'd like to know, ''Montrealais'' is French, and it means, someone that's from Montreal, just like ''New Yorker''


----------



## fjrabon

stacker45 said:


> He could go with the SR80e, and swap the stock S-cush for some L-cush, later on. The SR80e with the L-cush have slightly less bass, a clearer treble, and a bigger soundstage.


 
 definitely a "YMMV" thing, but I find the SR80e too harsh with L-Cush.  Now, it isn't nearly as migraine inducing as the SR80i used to be with L-Cush.  Really, the only SR series that I think improve with pad swapping is the SR32e, which I think are actually better with S-Cush (though both variations have their strengths).  The SR225e is also really fun with the S-Cush, but I think a touch technically better with the L Cush.


----------



## stacker45

fjrabon said:


> definitely a "YMMV" thing, but I find the SR80e too harsh with L-Cush.  Now, it isn't nearly as migraine inducing as the SR80i used to be with L-Cush.  Really, the only SR series that I think improve with pad swapping is the SR32e, which I think are actually better with S-Cush (though both variations have their strengths).  The SR225e is also really fun with the S-Cush, but I think a touch technically better with the L Cush.


 
  
 I agree that the L-cush are a better match for SR80e, than they are with the i, but I used to have L-cush on my SR80i, and I liked how they sounded. ''migraine inducing'' really!


----------



## fjrabon

stacker45 said:


> I agree that the L-cush are a better match for SR80e, than they are with the i, but I used to have L-cush on my SR80i, and I liked how they sounded. ''migraine inducing'' really!


 

 yeah, the lower end grados with L-Cush were probably the second most fatiguing headphones I've ever owned personally (the DT990 was by far the most fatiguing headphone I've ever owned).  Though that certainly will vary person to person.  It's funny because we also have people in the Grado thread who think that almost every Grado short of the GS1000 sounds better with flat-pads/S-Cush.  I think this thread is where I read the famous "flat pads are the true grado sound" line.


----------



## stacker45

fjrabon said:


> yeah, the lower end grados with L-Cush were probably the second most fatiguing headphones I've ever owned personally (the DT990 was by far the most fatiguing headphone I've ever owned).  Though that certainly will vary person to person.  It's funny because we also have people in the Grado thread who think that almost every Grado short of the GS1000 sounds better with flat-pads/S-Cush.  I think this thread is where I read the famous "flat pads are the true grado sound" line.


 
  
 Just to be clear, are you talking about the S-cush, (comfies) or the flat pads, as in TTVJ flat pads?


----------



## fjrabon

stacker45 said:


> Just to be clear, are you talking about the S-cush, (comfies) or the flat pads, as in TTVJ flat pads?


 

 both at various points.  I believe the "flat pads are the true grado pads" applies to the TTVJ pads and the old Grado pads they copied.  Though some people also think that comfies and quarter modded comfies are close enough to be "true" to the original Grado sound.  Not that any of that really matters to me.  My original point is that I think other than a few cases, it certainly isn't clear which pad combos work best.  Combos some people find best, others may find shrill.  Combos that some people find provide good bass, others may find having a lack of detail and soundstage.  
  
 I've never really found the phase response match on any of the 60/80 variant drivers to be good enough to really benefit from the soundstage the bowls provide.  I honestly think Grado mostly puts the pads that sound best for each design on there, and doesn't intentionally "cripple" the lower models in the line with inferior pads.  I know it's in their best interest to say this, so take it FWIW, but Jon Grado also told me this as well, that everything under the SR225e have comfies because that's what Grado believes provides the best match for those headphones mostly due to less accurate driver matching and a bit harsher voicing in those.  They believe the SR225 is the first in the line with a smooth enough response to handle the L-Cush and with drivers that are accurately enough matched to benefit from the enhanced soundstage (better matching meaning less phase and time domain issues).
  
 These are all my opinions, of course, and based on how they sound to me.  To me the 80e sound *very* shrill with L Cush, and are only sort of tolerable with quarter mod comfies. I own basically every variant pad anybody has ever tried on Grados, and I honestly prefer the stock comfies best with my 80e.  With my old SR225e, I always preferred the bowls.


----------



## stacker45

fjrabon said:


> both at various points.  I believe the "flat pads are the true grado pads" applies to the TTVJ pads and the old Grado pads they copied.  Though some people also think that comfies and quarter modded comfies are close enough to be "true" to the original Grado sound.  Not that any of that really matters to me.  My original point is that I think other than a few cases, it certainly isn't clear which pad combos work best.  Combos some people find best, others may find shrill.  Combos that some people find provide good bass, others may find having a lack of detail and soundstage.
> 
> I've never really found the phase response match on any of the 60/80 variant drivers to be good enough to really benefit from the soundstage the bowls provide.  I honestly think Grado mostly puts the pads that sound best for each design on there, and doesn't intentionally "cripple" the lower models in the line with inferior pads.  I know it's in their best interest to say this, so take it FWIW, but Jon Grado also told me this as well, that everything under the SR225e have comfies because that's what Grado believes provides the best match for those headphones mostly due to less accurate driver matching and a bit harsher voicing in those.  They believe the SR225 is the first in the line with a smooth enough response to handle the L-Cush and with drivers that are accurately enough matched to benefit from the enhanced soundstage (better matching meaning less phase and time domain issues).
> 
> These are all my opinions, of course, and based on how they sound to me.  To me the 80e sound *very* shrill with L Cush, and are only sort of tolerable with quarter mod comfies. I own basically every variant pad anybody has ever tried on Grados, and I honestly prefer the stock comfies best with my 80e.  With my old SR225e, I always preferred the bowls.


 
  
 First there was the SR80, then the i and now the e. They all sound different, and in my opinion, they have improved with each generation. That being said, I can see why John Grado would say that the old SR80's sound wasn't smooth enough for them to use the L-cush, but the e is the third generation, and sounds very different than the first generation.
  
 We all have different, sound systems, hearing accuity, tastes, so it's not surprising that we all have different opinions regarding Grado's earpads.
  
 However, in the GH-1's case, it's almost unanimous, pretty much everybody prefers the G-cush.


----------



## fjrabon

stacker45 said:


> First there was the SR80, then the i and now the e. They all sound different, and in my opinion, they have improved with each generation. That being said, I can see why John Grado would say that the old SR80's sound wasn't smooth enough for them to use the L-cush, but the e is the third generation, and sounds very different than the first generation.
> 
> We all have different, sound systems, hearing accuity, tastes, so it's not surprising that we all have different opinions regarding Grado's earpads.
> 
> However, in the GH-1's case, it's almost unanimous, pretty much everybody prefers the G-cush.


 

 yeah, I think things are different in that line and when it comes to the G-Cush.  I honestly think Grado didn't expect the GH-1 to be as good as it came out.  Like they were caught off guard by it being this good. Almost unanimously it beats out the RS1e and Grado didn't say that, actually directly saying otherwise, that the GH1 would be somewhere between the RS1e and RS2e.  Now people are putting up there against anything in the the modern Grado line


----------



## joseph69

fjrabon said:


> yeah, I think things are different in that line and when it comes to the G-Cush.  I honestly think Grado didn't expect the GH-1 to be as good as it came out.  Like they were caught off guard by it being this good. Almost unanimously it beats out the RS1e and Grado didn't say that, actually directly saying otherwise, that the GH1 would be somewhere between the RS1e and RS2e.  Now people are putting up there against anything in the the modern Grado line


 
 Yes, but I believe Grado said they would be between the PS500e/RS1e, but I could be wrong.
 Also, I totally agree that the GH1 w/G is up there with the PS1K/e but not quite.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I hate the RS1e.... No wonder the GH1 sounds better. In fact I think any cans in the current Grado lineup would beat the RS1e in terms of value. I know we've said too much on this but 1 year later I still can't comprehend how Grado could make such a subpar successor to the much-loved RS1i.


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> I hate the RS1e....* No wonder the GH1 sounds better.* In fact I think any cans in the current Grado lineup would beat the RS1e in terms of value. I know we've said too much on this but 1 year later I still can't comprehend how Grado could make such a subpar successor to the much-loved RS1i.


 
 I think this statement would be quite an insult to the GH1…it is an excellent HP regardless how the RS1e sounds.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

williamleonhart said:


> I hate the RS1e.... No wonder the GH1 sounds better. In fact I think any cans in the current Grado lineup would beat the RS1e in terms of value. I know we've said too much on this but 1 year later I still can't comprehend how Grado could make such a subpar successor to the much-loved RS1i.



I think there are two versions of the RS1e, The first version has the drivers closer to the ear and has the tube with the drivers sitting with tube edge closer to the ear than the edge of the wood cup, making a circular ridge protruding from the wood, best seen by removing the pads.

The more recent version moves the drivers away fro the ear by about 1/4", making the edge of the driver tube flush with the edge of the wood closest to the ear. Just as moving from flat to bowls, this moves the drivers further from the ear, increasing sound stage and increasing treble a bit and decreasing bass, which is already stringer in the -e drivers than in the -I drivers. Hence the most recent (flush) -e would sound more like -I and hence better than the -e. At least that is my theory... I have never actually seen a flush RS1e.


----------



## fjrabon

ruthieandjohn said:


> I think there are two versions of the RS1e, The first version has the drivers closer to the ear and has the tube with the drivers sitting with tube edge closer to the ear than the edge of the wood cup, making a circular ridge protruding from the wood, best seen by removing the pads.
> 
> The more recent version moves the drivers away fro the ear by about 1/4", making the edge of the driver tube flush with the edge of the wood closest to the ear. Just as moving from flat to bowls, this moves the drivers further from the ear, increasing sound stage and increasing treble a bit and decreasing bass, which is already stringer in the -e drivers than in the -I drivers. Hence the most recent (flush) -e would sound more like -I and hence better than the -e. At least that is my theory... I have never actually seen a flush RS1e.


 

 yes, that's the operating theory, I think, although people were so soured by the early run RS1e that I don't even know anybody who ordered the late run.  I briefly tried one of the supposedly later run RS1e at a dealer, but couldn't remove the bowls to confirm.  They sounded pretty good, but it wasn't the greatest environment, and I was running them out of an amp I'm not familiar with (can't remember what the amp was now to save my life).


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

joseph69 said:


> I think this statement would be quite an insult to the GH1…it is an excellent HP regardless how the RS1e sounds.


 
 Well I haven't heard the GH1 so far but with it being described as close to the PS500 I think the GH1 would be very good indeed.


fjrabon said:


> yes, that's the operating theory, I think, although people were so soured by the early run RS1e that I don't even know anybody who ordered the late run.  I briefly tried one of the supposedly later run RS1e at a dealer, but couldn't remove the bowls to confirm.  They sounded pretty good, but it wasn't the greatest environment, and I was running them out of an amp I'm not familiar with (can't remember what the amp was now to save my life).


 
 If I were Grado I'd have the RS1*es *to the rescue asap. After all they did release a 325is that I prefer much more to the 325i. Improving the RS1i would be quite hard since it's almost perfect in my books, but then Grado did make the 325e different than but as good as the 325is (I'd have both if I won the lottery).


----------



## SurvivorNVL

So, when comparing the SR325e and RS2e - the RS2e is smoother in treble, a little more detailed,  more transparent, and just all around an improvement over the SR325e.  But the SR325e is about 95% there to the RS2e or so?   So how does each compare with the L-cush and G-Cush?  Sort of just a general question.


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> *Well I haven't heard the GH1 so far but with it being described as close to the PS500 I think the GH1 would be very good indeed.*
> If I were Grado I'd have the RS1*es *to the rescue asap. After all they did release a 325is that I prefer much more to the 325i. Improving the RS1i would be quite hard since it's almost perfect in my books, but then Grado did make the 325e different than but as good as the 325is (I'd have both if I won the lottery).


 
 Although I've never heard the PS-500/e I've had the PS-1000 and have heard/have the PS-1000e I'd say the GH-1 with (G) is closer to the PS-1000/e. Some say that the PS-500/e with (G) is close to the PS-1000/e though also. One day I would like to hear the
 PS-500/e for myself.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

joseph69 said:


> Although I've never heard the PS-500/e I've had the PS-1000 and have heard/have the PS-1000e I'd say the GH-1 with (G) is closer to the PS-1000/e. Some say that the PS-500/e with (G) is close to the PS-1000/e though also. One day I would like to hear the
> PS-500/e for myself.


 
 I've found the PS500/e to be a less refined version of the PS1k. Perhaps 70% of it. Which means if you have the PS1k IMO there's no point in owning the PS500, which is especially true in the e-series.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

survivornvl said:


> So, when comparing the SR325e and RS2e - the RS2e is smoother in treble, a little more detailed,  more transparent, and just all around an improvement over the SR325e.  But the SR325e is about 95% there to the RS2e or so?   So how does each compare with the L-cush and G-Cush?  Sort of just a general question.


 
 With the exception of MS1 and the MS Pro (which must be *modded*) and the PS500, always stay with the stock pads that Grado chose for their headphones. Unless you can afford the flat pads.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

fjrabon said:


> yes, that's the operating theory, I think, although people were so soured by the early run RS1e that I don't even know anybody who ordered the late run.  I briefly tried one of the supposedly later run RS1e at a dealer, but couldn't remove the bowls to confirm.  They sounded pretty good, but it wasn't the greatest environment, and I was running them out of an amp I'm not familiar with (can't remember what the amp was now to save my life).


 
 You can tell without removing the pads.  If you see a ring around the grill that is covered with white mesh where the sound comes out, there is a ridge (older RS1e).  If you see no ring, but just a circule of holes, it does not have a raised ring (newer RS1e.)
  
 I believe that @Mercuttio has a new version RS1e (no rasied ring) and likes it better than the RS1i.


----------



## fjrabon

ruthieandjohn said:


> You can tell without removing the pads.  If you see a ring around the grill that is covered with white mesh where the sound comes out, there is a ridge (older RS1e).  If you see no ring, but just a circule of holes, it does not have a raised ring (newer RS1e.)
> 
> I believe that @Mercuttio has a new version RS1e (no rasied ring) and likes it better than the RS1i.


 

 yeah, I wasn't sure enough to say in the shop without taking the pads off.  Regardless I liked the RS2e and PS500e better, so I didn't spend a whole lot of time with it.


----------



## XLR8

ruthieandjohn said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > yes, that's the operating theory, I think, although people were so soured by the early run RS1e that I don't even know anybody who ordered the late run.  I briefly tried one of the supposedly later run RS1e at a dealer, but couldn't remove the bowls to confirm.  They sounded pretty good, but it wasn't the greatest environment, and I was running them out of an amp I'm not familiar with (can't remember what the amp was now to save my life).
> ...


 

 Yup here is the link to that very interesting post(s).
 and this one where he sold them.


----------



## jaywillin

i'm not a big heavy metal fan, but lemmy is god !  R.I.P. lemmy


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

A very sad day indeed. RIP Lemmy.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

So for anyone who does not know. Massdrop.com has audiophile equipment for cheap. For example:

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/little-dot-mk-iv-se?referer=YTBSGY&mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Pro%20Audio%20A%20Product%20Announcement%202015-12-29&utm_term=Community%20-%20Pro%20Audio%20-%20[A]

You will have to sign up to access the page, it is kind of like Groupon. The above link is for a Little Dot MKIV SE tub amp.


----------



## maddin

Last year I saw motörhead here in Paris and was glad to see that Lemmy semmed better. He had lost quite some weight but was more active than the year before... and now this... I always thought motörhead is one of the natural constants, like gravity... let's have a drink when work is done and listen some music.


----------



## jaywillin




----------



## Trommelfellriss

Maya with her Grado Labs RS2e


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Although I've never heard the PS-500/e I've had the PS-1000 and have heard/have the PS-1000e I'd say the GH-1 with (G) is closer to the PS-1000/e. Some say that the PS-500/e with (G) is close to the PS-1000/e though also. One day I would like to hear the
> PS-500/e for myself.


 
  
 I have heard the PS500, and with the stock L-cush, the GH-1's sound signature is similar to that of the PS500, but with a bit less emphasis on bass, and slightly more presence in the treble region.
  
 I think that the G-cush take,the GH-1 to the next level, in fact, the more I listen to them the more I like them. I prefer the GH-1/G to my PS1k with about half of my music.  
  
  


williamleonhart said:


> With the exception of MS1 and the MS Pro (which must be *modded*) and the PS500, always stay with the stock pads that Grado chose for their headphones. Unless you can afford the flat pads.


 
  
 Ok now let's see if I have this down, the MS1 and MSPro ''must' be modded'' roger that, lieutenant.....''always stay with the stock pads that Grado chose for their headphones''. Is that an order?, because if it is, I'm going to need 7 pairs of flats. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Seriously though, this hobby is not an exact science. I agree with some of John Grado's earpads choices, but not all. I think it's great that we can tweak the sound of our headphones, simply by swapping earpads. It's a quick, relatively inexpensive, and totally reversible modification, and I encourage people to try every combinations possible.
  
 Out of my 7 pairs of Grados 2 of them still have the stock earpads. At the risk of burning in hell, my HP1000 have L-cush, instead of the stock flats.
  
 Just to be clear, I don't hate the flats, in fact, my SR80i have flats.


----------



## SurvivorNVL

stacker45 said:


> I have heard the PS500, and with the stock L-cush, the GH-1's sound signature is similar to that of the PS500, but with a bit less emphasis on bass, and slightly more presence in the treble region.
> 
> I think that the G-cush take,the GH-1 to the next level, in fact, the more I listen to them the more I like them. I prefer the GH-1/G to my PS1k with about half of my music.
> 
> ...


 
 How is the GH1 in terms of soundstage?  I have heard that the PS500e stock is very intimate, but oval(?), not wide, but very accurate, and then if you add the G-Cush it expands, and opens.  So, the GH1 is like the PS500e and do far better with G-Cush, so how do they compare directly against one another or against, say, the RS2e if you've had experience with it?  Trying to decide which to go after in terms of soundstage, treble quality / smoothness, and intimacy but without sacrificing too much on soundstage and accuracy.  Bass is the lowest concern on my list.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I think that the G-cush take,the GH-1 to the next level, in fact, the more I listen to them the more I like them. I prefer the GH-1/G to my PS1k with about half of my music.


 
 I've been enjoying mine more and more also.
 They are a very easy HP' just to sit back with and enjoy the music!


survivornvl said:


> How is the GH1 in terms of soundstage?  I have heard that the PS500e stock is very intimate, but oval(?), not wide, but very accurate, and then if you add the G-Cush it expands, and opens.  So, the GH1 is like the PS500e and do far better with G-Cush, so how do they compare directly against one another or against, say, the RS2e if you've had experience with it?  Trying to decide which to go after in terms of soundstage, treble quality / smoothness, and intimacy but without sacrificing too much on soundstage and accuracy.  Bass is the lowest concern on my list.


 
 GH-1 with (G) cushions.


----------



## rgs9200m

The G-cush is basically a necessity for the GH-1. (Still not in PS1000e territory for smoothness and refinement and drama, where the PS1Ke may be state of the art in these areas as I hear them, but still a great phone and a great value and with great comfort).


----------



## rgs9200m

GH-1 vs. GS1000e: quick take from a long-term GS-series owner.
 GH-1 has a bit more whitish highs, but they are very well done and shiny and sweet and not fatiguing, especially on female vocals like Diana Ross and instruments like tambourines.

 GS1000e has a bit more depth and a touch more liquidity and definition in the mids and highs. The vocals, highs, and mids seem a litte further back, giving it that depth, but they are also sort of disconnected from 
 the bass and ambience and the musical field. It's as if staging and depth was the primary design consideration. It's more open-sounding.

 So for that reason, the GH-1 seems more coherent and is more compelling and addictive.
 The GH-1's bass is slightly looser than the GS1000e, but it is bigger, large and friendly and not abusive and still not soft or out of control.

 I feel like the GS1000e was designed to be more technically correct and accurate, while the GH-1 is designed by ear to be fun and addictive, which it is.
 So, going back and forth in an A/B comparison, I like the GH-1 better. (To emphasize, the GH-1 *needs* the G-cush for comfort and sound. It pounds somewhat on my ears with the L-cush, and the highs are more 
 fatiguing.)


----------



## joseph69

Grado sent me a brand new pair of PS1Ke that are in *perfect *condition!!!
 The cables coming from the L/R cups actually look a bit thicker than the previous pair…but I'm not sure???


----------



## XLR8

Joseph describe perfect 
K&J did you get the gs1ki's????


----------



## joseph69

Thanks @whirlwind.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

xlr8 said:


> Joseph describe perfect
> K&J did you get the gs1ki's????



No I am still waffling and hoping my GS1000e's will catch up.


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> Joseph describe perfect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Perfect being the chrome cups are beautiful with no blemishes at all, and the cable is not kinked/crushed/twisted in any way! Its almost like Grado did what I do to my cables when I get a new pair of Grados…I heat them up with a blow dryer/let them hang overnight upside down and shape them to be nice and straight. These practically came from Grado this way, all I did was heat them for a very short time due to them being cold from the UPS truck.


----------



## XLR8

ruthieandjohn said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > Joseph describe perfect
> ...


 
  
 I feel the force strong with this one.. 
  
  


joseph69 said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > Joseph describe perfect
> ...


 
 Congratutz very nice...photos??? I always drool over Grado HP photos.... 
 Are they heavy or ok to wear comfortably long & has the tinnitus disappeared or it's still there?


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> Congratutz very nice...photos??? I always drool over Grado HP photos....
> Are they heavy or ok to wear comfortably long & has the tinnitus disappeared or it's still there?


 
 Thank you very much!
 I never found the PS1K to be heavy/uncomfortable in any way while wearing them, and I wear them for 3-5hrs whithout issue, but of course they are a heavy HP when holding them. The tinnitus had gone away after I sold the Stax, but then a week later came back but has been less and less, but it is still there. So I think I jumped the gun on blaming the Stax, so I may by the 009 again and as of now I'm keeping the order for the BHSE being I never received a refund and told Justin NOT to cancel my order after asking him to cancel.
 I'll post some photos for you tomorrow.


----------



## joseph69

Also, no more issues with the site…support said it was probably the ads, and after giving them snapshots of the ads when I clicked on them, later in the afternoon I had no more issues.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Btw Joseph how bad is your titintus? I'm having it too but the doctor said it's throat and nose related so it mostly goes away when the weather is nice. Wearing a mouthmask when I'm outside (we ride motorbikes in Vietnam) and using Listerine more often also helps.


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> Btw Joseph how bad is your titintus? I'm having it too but the doctor said it's throat and nose related so it mostly goes away when the weather is nice. Wearing a mouthmask when I'm outside (we ride motorbikes in Vietnam) and using Listerine more often also helps.


 
 It was bad at one point, then went away, then came back even worse, now it seems to be getting better, so I don't know at this point…I'm just waiting for it to go away totally (hopefully).
 I also use Listerine every morning, maybe I'll try using more and see what happens. Thanks!


----------



## SurvivorNVL

joseph69 said:


> It was bad at one point, then went away, then came back even worse, now it seems to be getting better, so I don't know at this point…I'm just waiting for it to go away totally (hopefully).
> I also use Listerine every morning, maybe I'll try using more and see what happens. Thanks!


 
 I can say when I have had bad tinnitus problems, a small teaspoon of distilled white vinegar and alcohol, couple drops in the ear and then pouring it out over a sink and 100% improvement.  That also helps to get water out of the ear as well - though leaving it in too long has caused vertigo, but cleaned my head of static right up!


----------



## joseph69

survivornvl said:


> I can say when I have had bad tinnitus problems, a small teaspoon of distilled white vinegar and alcohol, couple drops in the ear and then pouring it out over a sink and 100% improvement.  That also helps to get water out of the ear as well - though leaving it in too long has caused vertigo, but cleaned my head of static right up!


 
 Thanks for the tip…I can see I'll be trying all of these suggestions tonight.


----------



## SurvivorNVL

joseph69 said:


> Thanks for the tip…I can see I'll be trying all of these suggestions tonight.


 
 It was something my doctor used to recommend and I would do at home as a young kid, because I swam a lot, and pool-water with all the chemicals would imbalance the ear.  Alcohol and vinegar dries up the water, the wax, and everything - resets the balance, with some vertigo, but yeah.. it helps a lot!  Feels weird, but it's pretty great.


----------



## joseph69

survivornvl said:


> It was something my doctor used to recommend and I would do at home as a young kid, because I swam a lot, and pool-water with all the chemicals would imbalance the ear.  Alcohol and vinegar dries up the water, the wax, and everything - resets the balance, with some vertigo, but yeah.. it helps a lot!  Feels weird, but it's pretty great.


 
 What would you say 50/50 mix and put a teaspoon in each ear for a minute or so?


----------



## SurvivorNVL

joseph69 said:


> What would you say 50/50 mix and put a teaspoon in each ear for a minute or so?


 
 Yeah.  No more one than the other, so 50/50, and then get like a cottonball and squeeze some droplets in to your ear, count to five or ten and then turn your head over and let it drain out for a minute.  You can leave it in longer, but you could always just repeat it again.  Like - get a tiny little dixie cup, fill it with half of each, dip the cottonball in and keep a towel on hand because it can be very.. well, it gets everywhere.


----------



## rovopio

survivornvl said:


> I can say when I have had bad tinnitus problems, a small teaspoon of distilled white vinegar and alcohol, couple drops in the ear and then pouring it out over a sink and 100% improvement.  That also helps to get water out of the ear as well - though leaving it in too long has caused vertigo, but cleaned my head of static right up!


 
  
 Sorry for the question. By alcohol do you mean the 70% alcohol from the drugstore or any alcohol drinks?


----------



## SurvivorNVL

rovopio said:


> Sorry for the question. By alcohol do you mean the 70% alcohol from the drugstore or any alcohol drinks?


 
 The 70% alcohol from the drugstore.  Any brand as long as it is 70% isopropyl alcohol.  Not sure a shot of whiskey in the ear would be a good thing.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

joseph69 said:


> Grado sent me a brand new pair of PS1Ke that are in *perfect* condition!!!
> The cables coming from the L/R cups actually look a bit thicker than the previous pair…but I'm not sure???




They are reading this thread


----------



## headfry

LovingMaxSound - good to see you praising the GS1000 - I have the
GS1000i and think they they are vastly underrated here! I have
 

    
 read them described as an RSI with
 a bigger, wider soundstage and better imaging - I'm pretty sure this is a good description!
  
 The RS1's get all kind of praise but for some reason the GS1000 is too often treated like a misunderstood step child here
 - not sure why.
  
 For myself, the GS1000(i) is the Best Of Grado and I'm a proud owner!
  
 ...currently enjoying Aaron Goldberg's album Unfolding.....I listen at low volume and 
 am totally immersed...often for 4 hours a day or more!
  
 note: I do boost the eq slightly between 1 and 6 khz - peaking at about 1.5 db around 3.5 khz -
 done by ear - and for me totally 
 corrects any sense of recessed mids.
  
 GS1000i = world class sound, even at low volumes!
  
 again, YMMV so always audition for yourself, with your own source, music, etc.
  
  
 headfry
  
 part of your post:

Loving[MAX]Sound
 
 
 

    
  
 Disclaimer: First off, these are my impressions, I would always recommend to audition headphones your self 
  
 - The GS1000 is interesting because it feels like the RS1i, but with more spatial resolution, and a much larger soundstage. In term of comfort, this is the best because of the pad size which allows for longer listening sessions. The mids are a bit recessed compared to the RS1i and PS500, but not so much that the music sounds hollow. If anything, everything sounds recessed while the bass resonates very well in the chamber/pad of the headphones.


----------



## joseph69

survivornvl said:


> Yeah.  No more one than the other, so 50/50, and then get like a cottonball and squeeze some droplets in to your ear, count to five or ten and then turn your head over and let it drain out for a minute.  You can leave it in longer, but you could always just repeat it again.  Like - get a tiny little dixie cup, fill it with half of each, dip the cottonball in and keep a towel on hand because it can be very.. well, it gets everywhere.


 
 Thank you.







rovopio said:


> Sorry for the question. By alcohol do you mean the 70% alcohol from the drugstore or any alcohol drinks?


 
 I was going to use some Bushmills whiskey…good thing you asked! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


loving[max]sound said:


> They are reading this thread


 
 Who are they? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Well IMO Grado has always provided me with excellent service, so if "they" are reading this thread, they deserve the commending.


----------



## SurvivorNVL

joseph69 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I have to admit I am in love with Grado and the Grado community.  I've had a bunch of conversations with Jon over twitter, and he's just wonderful.  Now to continue on this decision.. RS2e or SR325e.


----------



## fjrabon

survivornvl said:


> I have to admit I am in love with Grado and the Grado community.  I've had a bunch of conversations with Jon over twitter, and he's just wonderful.  Now to continue on this decision.. RS2e or SR325e.




If you've got the cash rs2e for sure. Or gh1


----------



## SurvivorNVL

fjrabon said:


> If you've got the cash rs2e for sure. Or gh1


 
 General consensus seems that the RS2e is an improvement over the SR325e, and retains all the house sound quality, with upmost transparency and a little more bass.  Think I'll need to get G-Cush for comfort, but, looks like I am leaning toward them.  How is the GH1 over the RS2e?  Improvements, details, etc?


----------



## joseph69

survivornvl said:


> General consensus seems that the RS2e is an improvement over the SR325e, and retains all the house sound quality, with upmost transparency and a little more bass.  Think I'll need to get G-Cush for comfort, but, looks like I am leaning toward them.  How is the GH1 over the RS2e?  Improvements, details, etc?


 
 @Kayandjihn can give you a nice comparison between the two.
 I've never heard the RS2e, but I have the GH-1 and use them with (G) cushions and must say they are so musical/enjoyable to listen to!


----------



## joseph69

@XLR8 
 Here are some photos of the PS1Ke!
 Sorry for the poor lighting.


----------



## SurvivorNVL

joseph69 said:


> @XLR8
> Here are some photos of the PS1Ke!
> Sorry for the poor lighting.


 
 That thing is magically gorgeous.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

headfry said:


> LovingMaxSound - good to see you praising the GS1000 - I have the
> GS1000i and think they they are vastly underrated here! I have
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It is so great to see your praises of the GS1000i.  My audio store has one poor neglected GS1000i that has been there for at least 18 months, unloved, unbought, and nearly untouched.  Thinking that new is better than old, I ignored it and had them order the GS1000e, which I now have and like.
  
 But when I take that GS1000e, and even the highly-praised GH-1 with G Cush pads on it to the audio store and compare, that neglected GS1000i beats them both, excelling in transparency and soundstage.
  
 The more I listen to my GS1000e, the more it improves, but it has not gotten there yet.  So my rationalization for not buying the GS1000i is that I pretend that my GS1000e will continue to improve and eventually surpass the others through burn in.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

survivornvl said:


> I have to admit I am in love with Grado and the Grado community.  I've had a bunch of conversations with Jon over twitter, and he's just wonderful.  Now to continue on this decision.. RS2e or SR325e.


 
 RS2e.  It is even better than the RS2i, which was in turn better than the SR325e in my comparisons, *here*:


----------



## headfry

if you're not already doing so, try gently eq'ing your GS1000e's - perhaps a little in the bass region
  
 I've heard the e's and really liked them - clarity, amazing detail and coherence, life-like soundstage
 and just lovely immersive musicality - just a little lacking in bass amount (this is coming right out of 
 my iPhone 6s+).
  
 My feeling is that the two phones are very similar and a small amount of tweaking will give you
 the sound you crave - most reviews think the e is an upgrade, some a big one. My feeling is it's quite 
 close, a little more neutral sig.....but just as good as the i (and likely substantially better).
  
  
  
 ..currently enjoying tracks 2-4 of Paul Mccartney's Tug of War ('82 remastered, with Stevie Wonder, Stanley Clarke, Chet Atkins,
 Ringo Starr and more....excellent)!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I p


survivornvl said:


> I have to admit I am in love with Grado and the Grado community.  I've had a bunch of conversations with Jon over twitter, and he's just wonderful.  Now to continue on this decision.. RS2e or SR325e.


 
@SurvivorNVL (and what is NVL?  Is that the same as what is now NVESD?), your comment here about the whole Grado family experience prompts me to repeat here, in the more general forum, a comment I made about the Grado experience, specifically unit-to-unit variations among the "same" headphone type, in the PS1000 thread:
  


> *They are not "manufacturing defects," they are "personality quirks."* Each Grado was individually crafted with love by Lorina Figueroa and Isela Hernandez, sisters of the tight-knit GradoLabs family, just as each head-fi'er was individually crafted with love by Mom and Dad, parents of their own family. And like us, each Grado answers a given question slightly differently. Like us, each Grado is unique. Like us, each Grado is loved by someone.


 
 (Some folks, justifiably, counter with "If I pay good money for a headphone I want a good headphone.")


----------



## SurvivorNVL

ruthieandjohn said:


> RS2e.  It is even better than the RS2i, which was in turn better than the SR325e in my comparisons, *here*:


 
 Now I am -really- curious to see where the GH1 would be in that graph, but I definitely think I'll need to get the RS2e's, then.


----------



## SurvivorNVL

ruthieandjohn said:


> I p
> @SurvivorNVL (and what is NVL?  Is that the same as what is now NVESD?), your comment here about the whole Grado family experience prompts me to repeat here, in the more general forum, a comment I made about the Grado experience, specifically unit-to-unit variations among the "same" headphone type, in the PS1000 thread:
> 
> (Some folks, justifiably, counter with "If I pay good money for a headphone I want a good headphone.")


 
 NVL is actually the initials of each alias I've ever used in my time on the internet.  In appereance of newest to oldest.  N- Noct/Noctis.  V- Vera/Veraxus.  L- Leo/Leorex.  Survivor is just a name I started using one day, but Noct / Leo are the ones that have endured the longest as what people refer or call me by.  NVL is just all of it together.  And I agree on that.  They're creating art, and personality to each product.  I love Grado for that.  One day I am taking a trip to visit and see where it all started.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

survivornvl said:


> Now I am -really- curious to see where the GH1 would be in that graph, but I definitely think I'll need to get the RS2e's, then.


 
 Yeah, I did this comparison back when I had only 13 Grados, rather than the 20 I now have.  It does not include the GH-1, Bushmills, SR125e, SR325i, SR325is, SR325, RS2e, or HF-1 that I have gotten since, though I did seperately compare the RS2e to my top-ranked RS2i and found the RS2e to be even better.


----------



## stacker45

headfry said:


> LovingMaxSound - good to see you praising the GS1000 - I have the
> GS1000i and think they they are vastly underrated here! I have
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 From what I've read, Back in 2006, Grado produced the GS1000, because they were getting requests for headphones with a bigger soundstage. To this day, I think that the GS1000 have THE biggest soundstage of all of the headphones that they have produced so far.
  
 People then complained that the mids were too recessed. Grado's answer was the GS1000i, wich have a slightly narrower soundstage, and a less recessed midrange.
  
 I remember reading an interview where John Grado was explaining that you can't have a big soundstage and an intimate midrange, it's either one or the other.


----------



## XLR8

headfry said:


> LovingMaxSound - good to see you praising the GS1000 - I have the
> GS1000i and think they they are vastly underrated here! I have
> 
> 
> ...




This has me very tempted to pick up a gs1000i ... Decisions decisions!!


----------



## stacker45

xlr8 said:


> This has me very tempted to pick up a gs1000i ... Decisions decisions!!


 
  
 I like them, and from what I,ve read, the GS1000i is one of the most appreciated Grados, so the odds are in your favor.


----------



## fjrabon

stacker45 said:


> From what I've read, Back in 2006, Grado produced the GS1000, because they were getting requests for headphones with a bigger soundstage. To this day, I think that the GS1000 have THE biggest soundstage of all of the headphones that they have produced so far.
> 
> People then complained that the mids were too recessed. Grado's answer was the GS1000i, wich have a slightly narrower soundstage, and a less recessed midrange.
> 
> I remember reading an interview where John Grado was explaining that you can't have a big soundstage and an intimate midrange, it's either one or the other.




I've been saying this for years. A lot of the soundstage King headphones do it with wonky frequency responses. Notice that every headphone notable for "ultra superior soundstage" either has recessed mids or is tilted bright.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Wonder what causes large soundstage? What would I do differently to design a large-soundstage headphone vs. an intimate headphone?


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> Wonder what causes large soundstage? What would I do differently to design a large-soundstage headphone vs. an intimate headphone?


as far as physically, the HD800 and Beyer T1 for example, have the drivers at an angle towards the ear and I know this helps in creating that soundstage...


----------



## rgs9200m

All this talk makes me think I need to give my GS1000i a good listen since I only use them a little for non-critical purposes...
 (The reason is that the GS1K-i has the deeper cavity for the cushions and doesn't touch my ear so it's super comfortable, more than any other Grado. The e phones are a little shallower.)
 I still feel the PS1Ke is king of the hill though sonically.


----------



## HPiper

wormsdriver said:


> as far as physically, the HD800 and Beyer T1 for example, have the drivers at an angle towards the ear and I know this helps in creating that soundstage...


 
 In terms of the T1 I think the angled drivers increases the imaging more than anything, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## swspiers

Of all the heapdhones I've read about and exprienced over the past 7 years, the GS-1000 series are ALWAYS on my list of cans to get. I had the GS1000e's during the tour from TTVJ over a year ago, and at the time couldn't justify the price.

I think this might be the year that I get them, they just keep coming up for me. Maybe my graduation present to myself (I'm half-way done, BTW)


----------



## fjrabon

Got my SR80e pumping out some Black Crowes with this view. Normally I prefer a quiet listening background with open cans, but those waves are pretty alright by me. 
Happy New Years to all fellow carriers of the disease


----------



## joseph69

fjrabon said:


> Got my SR80e pumping out some Black Crowes with this view. Normally I prefer a quiet listening background with open cans, but those waves are pretty alright by me.
> Happy New Years to all fellow carriers of the disease


 
 Beautiful!
 Where is the location?


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

ruthieandjohn said:


> It is so great to see your praises of the GS1000i.  My audio store has one poor neglected GS1000i that has been there for at least 18 months, unloved, unbought, and nearly untouched.  Thinking that new is better than old, I ignored it and had them order the GS1000e, which I now have and like.
> 
> But when I take that GS1000e, and even the highly-praised GH-1 with G Cush pads on it to the audio store and compare, that neglected GS1000i beats them both, excelling in transparency and soundstage.
> 
> The more I listen to my GS1000e, the more it improves, but it has not gotten there yet.  So my rationalization for not buying the GS1000i is that I pretend that my GS1000e will continue to improve and eventually surpass the others through burn in.




Let me know how they turn out after the burn-in. I tried them out a year or so ago and they sounded nice with the rig the shop had set up. With a good source, the original GS1000 shines!


----------



## fjrabon

joseph69 said:


> Beautiful!
> Where is the location?



Reddington/Clearwater beach on the Gulf of Mexico


----------



## joseph69

fjrabon said:


> Reddington/Clearwater beach on the Gulf of Mexico


 
 Nice, enjoy!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

stacker45 said:


> From what I've read, Back in 2006, Grado produced the GS1000, because they were getting requests for headphones with a bigger soundstage. To this day, I think that the GS1000 have THE biggest soundstage of all of the headphones that they have produced so far.
> 
> People then complained that the mids were too recessed. Grado's answer was the GS1000i, wich have a slightly narrower soundstage, and a less recessed midrange.
> 
> I remember reading an interview where John Grado was explaining that you can't have a big soundstage and an intimate midrange, it's either one or the other.


Well I think the AD series by Audio Technica is the perfect example of sweet midrange AND big soundstage. Not sure if the midrange is "intimate" enough. Though. 

IMO it is very un-Grado to have recessed mids. That might be the single reason we dont have many GS1k and Ps1k here in Vietnam while the SR, RS and MS are all fairly popular.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Oh and happy new year to all of us!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Got me a pair of Samson SR850 headphones, they sound very much like an offspring of the SR80 original and SR325i ... but they look like AKG... Hm... Maury Show material maybe.


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> Well I think the AD series by Audio Technica is the perfect example of sweet midrange AND big soundstage. Not sure if the midrange is "intimate" enough. Though.
> 
> *IMO it is very un-Grado to have recessed mids.* That might be the single reason we dont have many GS1k and Ps1k here in Vietnam while the SR, RS and MS are all fairly popular.


 
 I agree 100% about the recessed mids, but I don't find the PS1K/e to have recessed mids.
 Happy New Year!


----------



## GreenBow

Hee hee, we will soon be getting joseph69's impressions of the PS1Ke.
  
 Happy New Year Grado fans.


----------



## joseph69

greenbow said:


> Hee hee, we will soon be getting joseph69's impressions of the PS1Ke.
> Happy New Year Grado fans.


 
 I can already tell you that after only 8hrs which is no where near enough burn-in, I'm in love with the PS1Ke already. Although the vocals (at this point) aren't as rich/full as the PS1K I find that the (e) series without the mid-bass hump which sometimes bled into the mid-range with the PS1K overpowered the mid/upper frequencies. The (e) series is allowing me to hear the instruments with much more space/clarity/air/micro-detail…especially the percussion instruments which sound like they are coming from far out of no where. I just ordered the 009 (again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) because I decided to keep my order for the BHSE because I need to hear this combo for myself, so I'm going to live with both set ups for a long while and see which I prefer. With the price of each setup being irrelevant, and going on memory with the 009/KGSSHV I do believe I would have had a hard time choosing between the two (believe it or not)...but the 009/BHSE may very well change that for me…we'll see!


----------



## XLR8

Happy new year to grado fans across this globe we live on.



Congratutz Joseph on the stax. This second coming will be the start of something big


----------



## ruthieandjohn

A Happy New Year to the Grado Fans, the Grado family, and the Grado headphone crafters, led by sisters Lorina Figueroa (l) and Isela Hernandez, running Grado production for the past 22 years:



As I understand it, Lorina and Isela personally assemble the higher-end headphones and supervise a staff that assembles the Prestige Series ("SR") headphones.


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> Happy new year to grado fans across this globe we live on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you very much!


----------



## joseph69

A HAPPY & HEALTHY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE!


----------



## SurvivorNVL

Happy New Year to all of you wonderful people!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Happy New Year everyone!!! Stay safe!


----------



## rovopio

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## stacker45

fjrabon said:


> I've been saying this for years. A lot of the soundstage King headphones do it with wonky frequency responses. Notice that every headphone notable for "ultra superior soundstage" either has recessed mids or is tilted bright.


 
  
 ...........Or both, In my opinion, the GS1000 had recessed mids AND they are what I consider a bit on the bright side.
  
 As I've said before, I used my GS1000 for big venue recordings. They were my go to headphones for my DVDs of live concerts.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> A Happy New Year to the Grado Fans, the Grado family, and the Grado headphone crafters, led by sisters Lorina Figueroa (l) and Isela Hernandez, running Grado production for the past 22 years:
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, Lorina and Isela personally assemble the higher-end headphones and supervise a staff that assembles the Prestige Series ("SR") headphones.


 
  
 Cute guide dog! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Oh!, I almost forgot, I would like to take this opportunity to wish myself, a VERY happy new year.


----------



## stacker45

And of course, a VERY happy new year to all of the Dark Side's Jedis, and Troopers.


----------



## jaywillin

fjrabon said:


> Got my SR80e pumping out some Black Crowes with this view. Normally I prefer a quiet listening background with open cans, but those waves are pretty alright by me.
> Happy New Years to all fellow carriers of the disease


 
 listening to amorica right now with ms2i


----------



## sling5s

I love these V6 Grado Magnums with TTVJ Flats paired with Chord Mojo.  
 I recently purchased a pair beautifully made by joeq70 and I got to say, they are the best pair of Grados or Magnums to my ears. Uber refined and musical. 
 But I must add and note that it is because they are sonically perfect with Flats.  And I love Grado with Flats. 
  
 The Super Vintage RS1 came with Flats. it's what drew me to the Grado sound. Warm and engaging.
 After Grado moved to Bowls, I felt Grado lost the sound I loved. 
 And Flats with other Grados were always a hit and a miss.  Trust me I tried almost every Grado "non i", "i" and "e" series and few of the magnums (V4, V5 aluminum and wood). 
  
 The Hit: 
 More bass
 Warmer mids
 More in your face mids
 Tamed upper treble, sibilance and sizzle
  
 The Miss:
 Somewhat mushy or bloated midbass without definition and tightness
 Congested mids 
 Shrill or shouty upper mids and lower treble
 Upper treble roll off, loss of airiness. Sounds dull and flat
  
 The Magnum V6 with TTVJ Flats has all the Hits and none of the Misses to my ears. It's why I feel it's perfect.
 Now your V6 build might be different than joeq70's so I can't speak for all V6 magnum builds or you might have a different dac or amp but for me, my particular V6 magnums with Chord Mojo is simply perfect. I would not change anything.  The bass is ample and tight, mids smooth and warm without congestion, and treble shimmers with subtle air without edge, harshness or sibilance. 
  
 Want to thank Rhydon and joeq70 for this treat. 
 posted in grado fan and modders go magnum


----------



## jaywillin

sling5s said:


> I love these V6 Grado Magnums with TTVJ Flats paired with Chord Mojo.
> I recently purchased a pair beautifully made by joeq70 and I got to say, they are the best pair of Grados or Magnums to my ears. Uber refined and musical.
> But I must add and note that it is because they are sonically perfect with Flats.  And I love Grado with Flats.
> 
> ...


 
 pic ??  
 i absolutely love my magnum, listening to a jazz mix on tidal, heaven !
  
 i may give the flats a whirl though


----------



## sling5s

jaywillin said:


> pic ??
> i absolutely love my magnum, listening to a jazz mix on tidal, heaven !
> 
> i may give the flats a whirl though


 

 I think joeq70 put some pictures up of the v6 magnums he built some where on this thread.
 I think the Flats really work better because of the new V6 drivers don't have that grill mesh.  Maybe it allows more space and air flow without interference. 
 The V6 with Bowls are good but the tone and timbre of the Flats just sounds better to my ears. 
 By the way I loved the Gustard H10 with Grado GH1 more than the Lyr 2. But the Chord Mojo (and Audio gd dac 19 and Liquid Carbon) high lighted all the weakness of the GH1 so I sold it and tried the V6 Magnums and boy am I glad I did.  The V6 Magnums are more refined to my ears than the GH1.


----------



## sling5s

jaywillin said:


> pic ??
> i absolutely love my magnum, listening to a jazz mix on tidal, heaven !
> 
> i may give the flats a whirl though


----------



## jaywillin

sling5s said:


> I think joeq70 put some pictures up of the v6 magnums he built some where on this thread.
> I think the Flats really work better because of the new V6 drivers don't have that grill mesh.  Maybe it allows more space and air flow without interference.
> The V6 with Bowls are good but the tone and timbre of the Flats just sounds better to my ears.
> By the way I loved the Gustard H10 with Grado GH1 more than the Lyr 2. But the Chord Mojo (and Audio gd dac 19 and Liquid Carbon) high lighted all the weakness of the GH1 so I sold it and tried the V6 Magnums and boy am I glad I did.  The V6 Magnums are more refined to my ears than the GH1.


 
 the h10 just sounds good, period, i like it better than the bryston bha-1, and the burson soloist i had


----------



## sling5s

jaywillin said:


> the h10 just sounds good, period, i like it better than the bryston bha-1, and the burson soloist i had


 

 The H10 did wonders with the Grado. But I decided I needed a balanced amp for the HD800 and therefore went with Liquid Carbon.
 I do miss the H10.


----------



## jaywillin

sling5s said:


> The H10 did wonders with the Grado. But I decided I needed a balanced amp for the HD800 and therefore went with Liquid Carbon.
> I do miss the H10.


 
 i've heard great things about the LQ
 yeah, a balanced h10 would be nice, i believe i've heard there's one in the works ? 
 i have a teac ud-301 i run balanced in the h10, and the combo sounds as good, if not better than the bha-1 wadia 121 , and that combo was over 2x the price


----------



## whirlwind

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYBODY


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYBODY


 
 back at ya slick !


----------



## jaywillin

lets start the year off right with some monster jams !!  some of the sq might be lacking, but not the content ! (15 minute minimum)
  

  
  
  

 with NYEcountdown !

  

  

 pt 2


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

sling5s said:


>




Son of a b**** those look nice.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Out of curiosity, has anyone seen a pair of Grado x Bushmills for sale recently on Head-Fi?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

loving[max]sound said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone seen a pair of Grado x Bushmills for sale recently on Head-Fi?


 
 Yes.  head-fi-er @furjim has had a pair for I think $750 listed for a while.
  
 I almost bought them from him earlier, a year ago, when he listed them, but right when I found his ad and corresponded with him, he decided he did not want to part with them then.  Since then, he put them back up for sale.  My interactions with him have all been great - I think he would be a good seller.  Only small challenge is that I don't think he visits head-fi all that often, so it took some time at least for me to hear back from him.
  
*Here *is the link.


----------



## GreenBow

Uhhhr folks. I have to admit, that since buying some (small enough for desktop) active speakers I have not really used my 225e. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Am I being ousted from this Grado Fan Club. I don't know if there's anything I can do, except possibly buy some better Grado headphones. It's possible I could return to my headphones once the new feeling with the active speakers has worn off. However it's not the newness that makes me use them, it's because I like them a lot.


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

I got a pair of the 225e the other day and I cannot put them down now. At first they seemed a bit distant and thin, but whether through physical burn in or brain burn in, I'm finding them wonderfully detailed and full. I'm driving them with the Geek Out V2 on my computer and using a Pono for portable listening. I am in love with the sound of these! I can easily see why people end up with multiple Grados. I mostly listen to rock, so these headphones are absolutely terrific. My HE-400S is also wonderfully detailed, but it sometimes doesn't have the energy and drive I'm looking for with rock/punk/metal, and the 225e supplies that energy while retaining many of the details, and giving me some more bass slam to boot (which is especially surprising because initially the low end felt very lacking).
  
 Guess I'm part of the fan club now!


----------



## joseph69

greenbow said:


> Uhhhr folks. I have to admit, that since buying some (small enough for desktop) active speakers I have not really used my 225e.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Enjoy your desktop speakers all you like and you don't need to be ousted from the club at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


merrick said:


> I got a pair of the 225e the other day and I cannot put them down now. At first they seemed a bit distant and thin, but whether through physical burn in or brain burn in, I'm finding them wonderfully detailed and full. I'm driving them with the Geek Out V2 on my computer and using a Pono for portable listening. I am in love with the sound of these! I can easily see why people end up with multiple Grados. I mostly listen to rock, so these headphones are absolutely terrific. My HE-400S is also wonderfully detailed, but it sometimes doesn't have the energy and drive I'm looking for with rock/punk/metal, and the 225e supplies that energy while retaining many of the details, and giving me some more bass slam to boot (which is especially surprising because initially the low end felt very lacking).
> 
> Guess I'm part of the fan club now!


 
 Glad to hear your enjoying your Grados so much!


----------



## GreenBow

You folkses that like valve amps with Grado. I came across one I have not seen mentioned in anywhere before. It's a model called Simply Italy from Unison Research. http://www.whathifi.com/unison-research/simply-italy/review
  
 EDIT: oops I just noticed it doesn't have a headphone socket. Sowwy.
  
@joseph69 I think what I need to do is put my headphones on a close my eyes... They are great for that


----------



## mysticstryk

What did the 325is revision change from the original 325i, and how does it compare to the 225e?

I'm still eternally conflicted between the 225e and 325e.


----------



## joseph69

mysticstryk said:


> What did the 325is revision change from the original 325i, and how does it compare to the 225e?
> 
> I'm still eternally conflicted between the 225e and 325e.


 
 I believe the 325i was brighter than the (is) and had a 4 conductor cable and the (is) had an 8 conductor cable and an improved voice coil, but don't quote me on all of this.
 I've never heard the 225e, sorry.


----------



## Harry Manback

My listening station:
  


 Current time:  2:00 am
 Current temp: 30 deg F
  
 Love it!


----------



## HPiper

I was wondering if anyone has some RS2e's and some 225i(or e) phones they could compare for me as to the weight of each. It seems to me that the wood cups would be at least as light as the plastic ones on the 225 but with obviously much better sound. I would appreciate if someone could check that for me.


----------



## jaywillin

greenbow said:


> Uhhhr folks. I have to admit, that since buying some (small enough for desktop) active speakers I have not really used my 225e.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  nope, i listen to my little speaker/lepai amp system a lot, and my hifiman headphones too, and ain't no one booting me outta here !


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > Uhhhr folks. I have to admit, that since buying some (small enough for desktop) active speakers I have not really used my 225e.
> ...


 
 Your fine, brother...it is all about enjoying your music.
  
 I went from listening to Grado's exclusively to listening to them only a small amount...but i still love the sound signature.
  
 I have not been booted yet, either....the whole gang here is top -notch people


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Your fine, brother...it is all about enjoying your music.
> 
> I went from listening to Grado's exclusively to listening to them only a small amount...but i still love the sound signature.
> 
> I have not been booted yet, either....the whole gang here is top -notch people


 
 well, you've almost been booted, but that's got nothing to do with grados !!


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Your fine, brother...it is all about enjoying your music.
> ...


 
  
 Come to think about it, I have been booted out a a few places in my 57 years
  
 Thanks for reminding , me


----------



## jaywillin

all you young guys, always on the run, @whirlwind  says :


----------



## whirlwind

Yes, all of you young bucks here.....slow down in life, stop once in awhile and get a big breath of fresh air ....take the time....and most of all...just enjoy your music, what would we do without music......Now that would be a major crisis


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Yes, all of you young bucks here.....slow down in life, stop once in awhile and get a big breath of fresh air ....take the time....and most of all...just enjoy your music, what would we do without music......Now that would be a major crisis


 
 I know it would definitely be a major crisis for me.
 I've come across many people who have no interest in music, and it just left me wondering how could this be, they have no idea what they are missing? Music is a key to life for me and unlocks the soul.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, all of you young bucks here.....slow down in life, stop once in awhile and get a big breath of fresh air ....take the time....and most of all...just enjoy your music, what would we do without music......Now that would be a major crisis
> ...


 
 I could not agree, more.


----------



## GreenBow

joseph69 said:


> Enjoy your desktop speakers all you like and you don't need to be ousted from the club at all.


 


jaywillin said:


> nope, i listen to my little speaker/lepai amp system a lot, and my hifiman headphones too, and ain't no one booting me outta here !


 
  


whirlwind said:


> Your fine, brother...it is all about enjoying your music.
> 
> I went from listening to Grado's exclusively to listening to them only a small amount...but i still love the sound signature.
> 
> I have not been booted yet, either....the whole gang here is top -notch people


 
  


jaywillin said:


> well, you've almost been booted, but that's got nothing to do with grados !!


 
  
 You folks are the best! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think you all detected I was having a laugh, as well as worrying about not using my headphones as much. Since getting back with Grado about eighteen months ago, I have never taken them off my head. It seems strange seeing my 225e sitting there unused for two weeks now. I wasn't going to call for mini-crisis meeting, but you held one for me. Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## fjrabon

To me what I think of this group as being about is an appreciation of the lore, sound and aura of Grado. I actually own less Grado now than I ever have. At one point I owned a SR225i, SR60i and RS2. I gave a friend my SR225e for Christmas this year and now all I have now are my SR80e. But I still like talking, reading and writing about the line. I'm still interested in a GH1. 

When I listen to another brand of headphone I still look for "Grado like midrange and lower treble" 

To me those kinds of things are more important to this community within a community than never listening to other headphones, or even listening to Grados more than 5% of the time. 

At this point, IMHO, I own gear that I like better than Grados, even the high end ones. But I can still put on my SR80e and enjoy the heck out of them, and I think that's what matters.


----------



## GreenBow

Yeah I think back to my 125i and I remember how sometimes sounds seemed float into the mix. My 225e dont do that as much, but they get clearly transparent now and again.
  
 I always felt hi-fi and head-fi kit was about enjoying the sounds of the instruments as much as enjoying the music. A classic example would be the steel string acoustic guitar which makes awesome tones. Also tom-toms mixed beautifully into a mix like in Chants and Dances of Native Americans by Sacred Spirit. (Great album.)
  
 I also like how music transports me into a state of mind. Like either wanting to dance or close my eyes and drift. Or how I feel music and sounds. You can get a buzz from lesser kit, but having a pair of Grado being the best in class mostly, helps leaps and bounds. (To me I think Grado are not just quality. I think they are also good in a good way.)
  
 That's why I like my new active speakers so much. They were OK when I bought them, but I wasn't in love. However after buying a QED Reference Audio J2P to connect them to my DAC, they are really good. They do all sorts of magic. Well as much as they can for the budget kit they are, paired with my budget Meridian Explorer DAC.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

hpiper said:


> I was wondering if anyone has some RS2e's and some 225i(or e) phones they could compare for me as to the weight of each. It seems to me that the wood cups would be at least as light as the plastic ones on the 225 but with obviously much better sound. I would appreciate if someone could check that for me.



RS2e - 9-1/2 oz (including cord)
SR225i - 11 oz (including cord)


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> hpiper said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering if anyone has some RS2e's and some 225i(or e) phones they could compare for me as to the weight of each. It seems to me that the wood cups would be at least as light as the plastic ones on the 225 but with obviously much better sound. I would appreciate if someone could check that for me.
> ...


 
 Another reason for me to upgrade to RS2e


----------



## whirlwind

Listening to my 225i right now.
  
 If these do not get your feet tappin' and head bobbin'....then there is no hope


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Listening to my 225i right now.
> 
> If these do not get your feet tappin' and head bobbin'....then there us no hope


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Surprise! This sounds great on the MS2i and the PS500


----------



## ruthieandjohn

As reported here earlier, I have been comparing my GS1000e headphones to a GS1000i at the local Grado dealer.  He let me borrow it for the weekend, so I have made some quick comparisons.  Recall that my GS1000e has about 160 hours of use AND continues to improve with more use, so it may eventually come up in the ranking.  I compared both GS1000s to the GH-1 with G cush over-ear pads on it.
  
 I find:
  
*GS1000i > GH-1/G >> GS1000e.*
  
 However, I also find that my GS1000e are continuing to improve with use. Indeed, two early reviewers commented on how much the GS1000e changed with burn in.
  
 The GS1000i has a tiny bit more subbass than the GH-1, which in turn has more subbass than the GS1000e.
  
 The GS1000i has a huge soundstage, making both the GH-1 and GS1000e sound intimate by comparison.
  
 The GS1000i has more transparency (i.e. more freedom from muffling like a felt cloth would do) than the GH-1 and the GH-1 has more transparency than the GS1000e.
  
 The GS1000i slightly subdues male vocals, more so than the GH-1.
  
 I continue to put hours on my GS1000e.  It SHOULD end up sounding better than the GS1000i, as it has a 50 mm driver (GS1000i is 44 mm), a 12-conductor cable (8 for the GS1000i), and as do all -e series, a bit more bass and a bit less treble than the -i series.  The cylinders that hold the GS1000e drivers protrude about 1/8, or 3 mm, above the edge of the wood cup, toward the ear.  This might mean that the GS1000e driver is closer to the ear than the GS1000i.


----------



## mysticstryk

Every time I'm looking at the 225e and 325e on which to buy, the Rs2e stares at me. 

Must...resist...


----------



## rovopio

mysticstryk said:


> Every time I'm looking at the 225e and 325e on which to buy, the Rs2e stares at me.
> 
> Must...resist...


 
  
 rs2e is better. really.


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

Just a few days with the 225e and I already feel the urge to climb the ladder. I'll see if I still feel that way in a few months. I just love the sound of these headphones!


----------



## HPiper

ruthieandjohn said:


> RS2e - 9-1/2 oz (including cord)
> SR225i - 11 oz (including cord)


 
 That is exactly what I was thinking and hoping for, looks like I need to start saving for some RS2e's. Thanks


----------



## HPiper

ruthieandjohn said:


> As reported here earlier, I have been comparing my GS1000e headphones to a GS1000i at the local Grado dealer.  He let me borrow it for the weekend, so I have made some quick comparisons.  Recall that my GS1000e has about 160 hours of use AND continues to improve with more use, so it may eventually come up in the ranking.  I compared both GS1000s to the GH-1 with G cush over-ear pads on it.
> 
> I find:
> 
> ...


 
 That is odd isn't it that the 1000i (so far) sounds better then the e series by that much. I hope it does turn around soon, otherwise it would appear Grado again made a negative improvement when going from the i to the e series with another phone. I was thinking of getting a 1000e but have since changed my mind and am going for the RS2e instead but I am still interested to see how this ends up.


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> That is odd isn't it that the 1000i (so far) sounds better then the e series by that much. I hope it does turn around soon, otherwise it would appear* Grado again made a negative improvement *when going from the i to the e series with another phone. I was thinking of getting a 1000e but have since changed my mind and am going for the RS2e instead but I am still interested to see how this ends up.


 
  
 funny thing about head-fi, we all hear differently
 i greatly preferred the gs1000e over the gs1000i (which i love), and  the ps1000(the particular one i had at the time)


----------



## headfry

...glad to see that the gs1000i  is still holding in their with the more favoured, newer bretheren.
 ...Love mine....and like to see it getting praise here!
  
 ....I listen mainly at low to low-moderate volume, could the gs1000i be the king of low volume HP's?


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> hpiper said:
> 
> 
> > That is odd isn't it that the 1000i (so far) sounds better then the e series by that much. I hope it does turn around soon, otherwise it would appear* Grado again made a negative improvement *when going from the i to the e series with another phone. I was thinking of getting a 1000e but have since changed my mind and am going for the RS2e instead but I am still interested to see how this ends up.
> ...


 
 I agree..one one person likes, another person likes something else more and someone else hears it a different way.
  
 That is the beauty of it really.
  
 One thing that I have found out about my listening habits, and I think it has a lot to do with rolling tubes, and that is that I use to *always* love and want the front row center stage sound, with the vocals very much up front,
  
 and I was , what I considered sort of a treble head.
  
 Now, I do not prefer that sound near as much as I used too...I still like it, with certain music...but it is not what I always want to hear.
  
 I have really come to like my vocals a little bit to the back and let the instruments shine through the music a little more....I like sitting a few rows back now....sometimes even way back. 
  
 Of course this is a lot mainly to what music I am listening to, as well as headphones ect....
  
 Even though we can get a pretty good idea of how a headphone sounds from someone else....still there are many variables, upstream gear, genre of music, everybody's preferred sound, their ears, volume level...ect...
  
 Sometimes, and we are all guilty of it...because we do not prefer something, or hear something, we think everybody will not prefer or hear it...which is just simply not the case.
  
 Every headphone that I have ever tried that cost $79 or more, have all sounded pretty damn good.
  
 Maybe the GS1000i does not sound better to everybody...maybe they just sound different and people can pick what they like.
  
 Wow....enuff of my silly rambling.......just enjoy the music!


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Wow....enuff of my silly rambling.......just enjoy the music!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
 yup


----------



## Vanquished

I missed GH-1 for 395GBP on ebay...I'm so sad.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> funny thing about head-fi, we all hear differently
> i greatly preferred the gs1000e over the gs1000i (which i love), and  the ps1000(the particular one i had at the time)


 
 It sure is funny…I had tried both the GS1Ki and found the mid-range to be way too recessed while lower/higher frequencies were up front. With the GS1Ke I just didn't feel they sounded right to me and I can't even explain why, but they didn't.
  


whirlwind said:


> One thing that I have found out about my listening habits, and I think it has a lot to do with rolling tubes, and that is that I use to *always* love and want the front row center stage sound, with the vocals very much up front,
> 
> and I was , what I considered sort of a treble head.
> 
> Now, I do not prefer that sound near as much as I used too...I still like it, with certain music...but it is not what I always want to hear.


 
 I noticed I started to feel this way as well over time.


----------



## GreenBow

mysticstryk said:


> Every time I'm looking at the 225e and 325e on which to buy, the Rs2e stares at me.
> 
> Must...resist...


 

 I felt in a similar place for a long time. I think I still do. I made this thread and other people left opinions and ideas which you might find interesting. It's not such a long thread so worth a look.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/756013/grado-sr225e-owner-sr325e-vs-ps500e-vs-rs2e-which-way-to-upgrade


----------



## mysticstryk

greenbow said:


> I felt in a similar place for a long time. I think I still do. I made this thread and other people left opinions and ideas which you might find interesting. It's not such a long thread so worth a look.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/756013/grado-sr225e-owner-sr325e-vs-ps500e-vs-rs2e-which-way-to-upgrade


 
  
 Funny you mention that thread, as I poured over it last week.


----------



## fjrabon

mysticstryk said:


> Funny you mention that thread, as I poured over it last week.



Once you start looking at the RS2e thinking "okay that's not so bad" you'll start looking at the GH1 thinking "okay that's not so much more."


----------



## mysticstryk

fjrabon said:


> Once you start looking at the RS2e thinking "okay that's not so bad" you'll start looking at the GH1 thinking "okay that's not so much more."


 
  
 Man...  I should be ok.  I'm very resistant to spending even $500. (got my 650 and 400i both at great sale prices).  That's kind of my sweet spot for buying headphones, $500 and wait for a sale. (Unfortunately it doesn't seem Grados ever go on sale)


----------



## jaywillin

mysticstryk said:


> Man...  I should be ok.  I'm very resistant to spending even $500. (got my 650 and 400i both at great sale prices).  That's kind of my sweet spot for buying headphones, $500 and wait for a sale. (Unfortunately it doesn't seem Grados ever go on sale)


 
 nope, they don't


----------



## whirlwind

mysticstryk said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > Once you start looking at the RS2e thinking "okay that's not so bad" you'll start looking at the GH1 thinking "okay that's not so much more."
> ...


 
 Be patient and look for a nice used pair....they show up on the B/S/T forum......even the GH1....you could get a deal.


----------



## mysticstryk

whirlwind said:


> Be patient and look for a nice used pair....they show up on the B/S/T forum......even the GH1....you could get a deal.


 
  
 Way ahead of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Almost bought a 325 twice now from the classifieds.  Waiting to see a rs2e go up.


----------



## rovopio

mysticstryk said:


> Man...  I should be ok.  I'm very resistant to spending even $500. (got my 650 and 400i both at great sale prices).  That's kind of my sweet spot for buying headphones, $500 and wait for a sale. (Unfortunately it doesn't seem Grados ever go on sale)


 
  
 Grado never go on sale. 325e and 225e is separated by $100. You get what you pay for, for that price increase. I've listened to 60e-80e-225e-325e. The 325e is worth the $100 extra you spend for it, provided that you like Grado house sound.
  
 325e is brighter up top than the 225e, however the treble frequency you hear is also smoother at the same time, so while it's fatiguing due to how bright it is in comparison to 225e or 80e, it's also smoother and less piercing. It's just louder on the treble.
  
 rs2e is far more transparent than 325e that if you listen to both back-to-back, you will hear what other have referred to as "metallic" or "wood" tone. I didn't know what that means initially either, but one of the significant difference of 325e v. rs2e when you first hear them is that rs2e is *really *transparent. rs2e treble is also more refined, however 325e treble (despite being louder and brighter), it's smoother and has less spikes (when I hear them).
  
 Does the jump worth $200? Maybe, if you have the means to get them. But you won't regret your 325e either for sure. If you have the means, go for 325e over 225e for sure. IF you're sure you like Grado house sound that is, because 325e is bright even among Grados.


----------



## sling5s

fjrabon said:


> Once you start looking at the RS2e thinking "okay that's not so bad" you'll start looking at the GH1 thinking "okay that's not so much more."


 

 You could always try the Magnum V6.  It's even more neutral than the "e" series or GH1 for that matter. Slightly different presentation.  V6 (w/Flats) is more PS (series) like (very smooth sounding) and GH1 (w/Bowls) more like RS (series) like. At this point, I prefer the V6 (w/Flats) with solid state and when I had it preferred GH1 (w/Bowls) with tube amp. 
  
 V6 will run you $250-300 to make I think.


----------



## HPiper

mysticstryk said:


> Man...  I should be ok.  I'm very resistant to spending even $500. (got my 650 and 400i both at great sale prices).  That's kind of my sweet spot for buying headphones, $500 and wait for a sale. (Unfortunately it doesn't seem Grados ever go on sale)


 
 I don't know what is going on. There used to always be a fair number of used Grado's on sale on Ebay and I bought several pairs of my headphones there, but recently the number has dropped to almost nothing. I looked just a couple days ago to see if I could find as RS2 and I was very surprised to find just 1 used Grado headphone...ONE...that is unreal!!


----------



## joseph69

fjrabon said:


> Once you start looking at the RS2e thinking "okay that's not so bad" you'll start looking at the GH1 thinking "okay that's not so much more."


 
 +1 and so on, and so on and so on...


----------



## jaywillin

sling5s said:


> You could always try the Magnum V6.  It's even more neutral than the "e" series or GH1 for that matter. Slightly different presentation.  V6 (w/Flats) is more PS (series) like (very smooth sounding) and GH1 (w/Bowls) more like RS (series) like. At this point, I prefer the V6 (w/Flats) with solid state and when I had it preferred GH1 (w/Bowls) with tube amp.
> 
> V6 will run you $250-300 to make I think.


 
 i came in right at $200 for my magnum, though there are some cosmetic upgrades i want to do.
 i had been considering a higher end grado, the rs2e, the ps500e, or the gs1, and still may, but that
 purchase may be on hold,


----------



## LugBug1

greenbow said:


> I felt in a similar place for a long time. I think I still do. I made this thread and other people left opinions and ideas which you might find interesting. It's not such a long thread so worth a look.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/756013/grado-sr225e-owner-sr325e-vs-ps500e-vs-rs2e-which-way-to-upgrade


 
 I also read that thread a while ago - its very uselful! 
  
 Do you still own the 225e or have you upgraded? 
  
 I've had mine for a few month now and have so far resisted upgraditis... If I where it would be for the RS2e. However, the fact that I haven't yet just shows how good the 225e really are! I owned the 225i a few years ago and I'm enjoying the "e" a lot more. I'm reading a lot of mixed impressions regarding the change to 'e' drivers and it seems the 225/325 and RS2 are the models that most folk say are improved.
  
 The treble of the 225e is now perfect for what I'd want out of a Grado. Smooth but brightly lit - not harsh but still plenty of bite. The bass is also pretty much spot on as well. A nice rumble and deep as can be expected from an open hp. Its not tight by any means but Grados aren't famed for their tight bass. Such an airy warm/smooth, dynamic and fun sound that bends well to lots more genres of music than my older 225's did. Orchestral music sound great!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

hpiper said:


> That is odd isn't it that the 1000i (so far) sounds better then the e series by that much. I hope it does turn around soon, otherwise it would appear Grado again made a negative improvement when going from the i to the e series with another phone. I was thinking of getting a 1000e but have since changed my mind and am going for the RS2e instead but I am still interested to see how this ends up.



 

For me the difference is so clear between the GS1000i (better) and the GS1000e (worse) that I am tempted to

1) Start burning my GS1000e constantly, not just when I am actually listening to it, to accelerate its improvement to some point of convergence, and

2) Compare the borrowed GS1000i to my PS1000s, which I would expect to be better, but the GS1000i is so good that I would have to go back and verify that.

Stay tuned... I really haven't given up on the GS1000e - just realizing how much more use they need to reach their ultimate state.


----------



## joseph69

lugbug1 said:


> I also read that thread a while ago - its very uselful!
> 
> Do you still own the 225e or have you upgraded?
> 
> ...


 
 Did you find the 225i bass to be tight?
 I'm asking because I find all of my Grados to have nice tight bass. 
 The only Grados I have with (e) drivers are the GH-1 which I find the bass isn't as tight as my other Grados, but I use them with (G) cushions and prefer them that way. I also find my PS1Ke to have tight bass so far with only about 18hrs of burn-in.


----------



## LugBug1

joseph69 said:


> Did you find the 225i bass to be tight?
> I'm asking because I find all of my Grados to have nice tight bass.
> The only Grados I have with (e) drivers are the GH-1 which I find the bass isn't as tight as my other Grados, but I use them with (G) cushions and prefer them that way. I also find my PS1Ke to have tight bass so far with only about 18hrs of burn-in.


 
 I would say it was maybe a little tighter yes.. Might have been because there was less? My RS1i had similar bass as the 225e from memory.
  
 For me Grado's have punchy bass that you feel but there is always some bloom at the bottom simply because of the very open design.


----------



## joseph69

lugbug1 said:


> *I would say it was maybe a little tighter yes.. Might have been because there was less?* My RS1i had similar bass as the 225e from memory.
> 
> For me Grado's have punchy bass that you feel but there is always some bloom at the bottom simply because of the very open design.


 
 Good point!
 I find my (i) series to have excellent bass quality…not quantity, but I find it nice and punchy just like my other (i) series and the same goes for my RS1i.


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> I don't know what is going on. There used to always be a fair number of used Grado's on sale on Ebay and I bought several pairs of my headphones there, but recently the number has dropped to almost nothing. I looked just a couple days ago to see if I could find as RS2 and I was very surprised to find just 1 used Grado headphone...ONE...that is unreal!!


 
 I found 4 (NEW) RS2e on eBay, but they are all priced very highly.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I found 4 (NEW) RS2e on eBay, but they are all priced very highly.



They are overseas


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> They are overseas


 
 Yes, I know, I was just pointing out their crazy high prices.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Yes, I know, I was just pointing out their crazy high prices.



I see one one, get excited, then see the price


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> funny thing about head-fi, we all hear differently
> i greatly preferred the gs1000e over the gs1000i (which i love), and  the ps1000(the particular one i had at the time)


 
  
 It's not only about hearing, we all have different tastes, and different sound systems.
  
 If you'd listen to John's music, on his sound system, you might prefer the GS1000i too, and vice versa.


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> It's not only about hearing, we all have different tastes, and different sound systems.
> 
> If you'd listen to John's music, on his sound system, you might prefer the GS1000i too, and vice versa.


 
 you're exactly right, so many variables


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> I see one one, get excited, then see the price


 
 Their prices are more like this!


----------



## XLR8

I agree the prices are **shock** high.


----------



## jaywillin




----------



## Vanquished

Almost all prices in Europe are shocking compared to these in US. PS1000e are 1699GBP = 2505$. Yes, 2505 US dollars. GH-1 are 650GBP , that's why I'm so sad I missed these for 395GBP "like new" condition. And never such a great deal here, like Sony UDA-1 for 200$, in UK the bes price is 300GBP. But that is the reality, this is the life, the music is more important than the prices. 
My first and only Grados where SR80 and I liked them very much, with quarter mod, (with L-cush they where shrilling). Now I want few mid tier Grados like RS2e, PS500e or GH-1, but I have to wait a good deals on ebay. This is the good old  Europe ...


----------



## GreenBow

lugbug1 said:


> I also read that thread a while ago - its very uselful!
> 
> Do you still own the 225e or have you upgraded?
> 
> I've had mine for a few month now and have so far resisted upgraditis... If I where it would be for the RS2e.


 
 I still have the 225e and didn't buy any more yet. I think the RS2e is the target hedphone, but you never know what will transpire.
  
 I got sidetracked by active speakers. I already had a reasonable quality 2.1 system. Long story but I needed a different speaker system. I found that when I listened to speakers it was like a rest from headphone listening. I preferred the SR225e with everything. However I needed the break now and again and found desktop speaker listening pleasant. Therefor I talked myself into some pretty good active speakers for my desktop.
  
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> hpiper said:
> 
> 
> > That is odd isn't it that the 1000i (so far) sounds better then the e series by that much. I hope it does turn around soon, otherwise it would appear Grado again made a negative improvement when going from the i to the e series with another phone. I was thinking of getting a 1000e but have since changed my mind and am going for the RS2e instead but I am still interested to see how this ends up.
> ...


 
  
 Dial will not move. Hahaha! Can't wait kayandjohn.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I know, I was just pointing out their crazy high prices.
> ...


 
 Me too....it is on my radar


----------



## stacker45

Some of you may see me as nothing more than a strongly medicated clown. Now, although this is a true statement, I like to think that I'm more than that, wich is why the following is deprived of my usual humour.
  
 I'm not surprise that some people prefer, the GS1000i, to the GS1000, and the GS1000e, while others will prefer the GS1000e, to the other two.
  
 I'd never say that one version is better than the other, because it's purely subjective. What would be an objective, and true statement, is that they all sound different from one another.
  
 When it comes to headphones, it's no secret that the competition has never been stronger. There's never been so many companys, and models  to chose from. I even saw some Adidas the other day.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Because of this fierce competition, headphone manufacturers seem to be coming out with new models at shorter intervals.
  
 Now, I'm no expert, but to my knowledge, the basic technology behind speakers, and dynamic headphones, hasn't change since it's invention.                                                                           
  
 What has changed, is the variety of materials available to build the speakers, and their suspension. They can now use materials like Kevlar, and Butyl rubber, and ironically, paper fiber is still being used today.  
  
 That being said, it's not like new materials come out every month, or even, year, for that matter.
  
 I think that the main reason why manufacturers keep coming out with new models, is more a question of competition, than new technology, or material availability.
  
 If newer always meant better, the RS1e would be a lot more popular than it is, wouldn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 That's enough rambling for mow, thank you for reading it all, I hope I didn't bore you too much!


----------



## headfry

...have you all heard the jazz fusion masterpiece Kamasi Washington's "Epic" (one of the best
 regarded albums of 2015). Listening on GS1000i's on Amarra for Tidal.....this is an incredible experience!
  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/764133/kamasi-washingtons-the-epic-jazz-album-of-year
  
  
  
 Through the 1000i's....it just sounds so right! AMAZING album!!!!
  
 I believe great albums like this are really well served by the Grado sound (I often very lightly
 eq them in the mids....perfect!)


----------



## LaCuffia

I don't have a Grado but wanted to comment on the Kamasi Washington album....it is incredible and what's most impressive is the ability to maintain high quality over three hours ! Also I saw the band live last August and it was one of the best concerts I've ever seen.


----------



## HPiper

I looked on ebay first and I was thinking..what happened, did Grado raise their prices a bunch? Then I looked on Headphone.com and saw, No they are still $500 brand new, so now I wonder what those people on ebay are thinking. I should be able to get a nice used pair for around $400. I am not that concerned, I'll go new if I need to, $500 is a very reasonable price considering the quality and sound you get for that money. I got my 325e new and didn't regret it for a minute.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

hpiper said:


> I looked on ebay first and I was thinking..what happened, did Grado raise their prices a bunch? Then I looked on Headphone.com and saw, No they are still $500 brand new, so now I wonder what those people on ebay are thinking. I should be able to get a nice used pair for around $400. I am not that concerned, I'll go new if I need to, $500 is a very reasonable price considering the quality and sound you get for that money. I got my 325e new and didn't regret it for a minute.


 
 There seems to be a bunch of Grado headphones of various models on eBay from Korea and Japan that are WAYYYY above current US retail price.  I suspect they are there for purchase by countries that Grado will not ship directly to.
  
 In like manner, if you look up a discontinued model of a Grado on amazon.com, it will also have a price much higher than the current -e series version - $1,299.95 for an SR225i, for example!


----------



## rgs9200m

I (humbly) think that the GH1 and PS1Ke are biggest bargains of the headphone world for the sound you get for the price. Maybe not fancy construction, but the sonics sound way above what they cost relative to competitors. The PS is in the close vicinity of state of the art.
 Of course, you have to like the Grado sound (which I'll leave to others to define or the headfi Wiki [is there a Wiki?]).


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> I looked on ebay first and I was thinking..what happened, did Grado raise their prices a bunch? Then I looked on Headphone.com and saw, No they are still $500 brand new, so now I wonder what those people on ebay are thinking. I should be able to get a nice used pair for around $400. I am not that concerned, I'll go new if I need to, $500 is a very reasonable price considering the quality and sound you get for that money. I got my 325e new and didn't regret it for a minute.


 
  
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> I suspect they are there for purchase by countries that Grado will not ship directly to.
> 
> $1,299.95 for an SR225i, for example!


 
 Thats exactly whats going on with the ridiculous prices.
 $1299.95 for a 225i...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 This is just pure greed! I'll tell you what I did when the GH-1 came out. I bought 2-pairs and still have 1 in the original shipping box from Crutchfield…you know why? So I could offer it to H-F members who might want them but can't afford them because of the prices they may have to pay…or when they are no longer available, they can buy them from me at original cost before posting them on eBay. This can be confirmed by more than one member that I have already tried to help buy selling them to them at U.S. cost. And as you know, I did the same with my PS1K which I could have gotten $300.00+ more for.


----------



## kurosaki123

ruthieandjohn said:


> There seems to be a bunch of Grado headphones of various models on eBay from Korea and Japan that are WAYYYY above current US retail price.  I suspect they are there for purchase by countries that Grado will not ship directly to.
> 
> In like manner, if you look up a discontinued model of a Grado on amazon.com, it will also have a price much higher than the current -e series version - $1,299.95 for an SR225i, for example!


 
 I think the price is the ultimate factor that turns most people away from buying Grado. Here in Asia, the price of rs2e from an authorized dealer is equivalent to a HD650, K702 & K712 Pro. So I believe many will compared them and choose the more heard-of brand with "better" structure quality. And with the association of "brightness", even fewer were tried them on.


----------



## XLR8




----------



## rovopio

ruthieandjohn said:


> There seems to be a bunch of Grado headphones of various models on eBay from Korea and Japan that are WAYYYY above current US retail price.  I suspect they are there for purchase by countries that Grado will not ship directly to.
> 
> In like manner, if you look up a discontinued model of a Grado on amazon.com, it will also have a price much higher than the current -e series version - $1,299.95 for an SR225i, for example!


 
  
 Mostlsellers with that sells with exorbitant price tags are just there for semi-trolling though. No informed customers will buy it from them, but I guess out of 100,000 there's got to be 1 individual that google'd something and have too much money and just randomly buys stuff by sorting and buying from the most expensive ones out of the same 'model'?
  
 It's not just Grado on eBay. It's anything on Amazon as well. Well, at least anything I have interest importing from Amazon... (maybe not anything. I don't imagine tissue paper have exorbitant price tag on Amazon).


----------



## Harry Manback

Grado people: what is your favorite non-Grado headphone?


----------



## ColonelBucket8

he400


----------



## Harry Manback

http://youtu.be/kISiXthzFks

QOTSA rare song.

Enjoy responsibly.


----------



## marts30

harry manback said:


> Grado people: what is your favorite non-Grado headphone?


 
  
 Right now, Fostex TH-X00.
  
 Previously, Fidelio X2 (still own it)


----------



## NewbieForever

--


----------



## NewbieForever

harry manback said:


> Grado people: what is your favorite non-Grado headphone?


 
 My phone with non-Grado driver, my new favorite the SennGrado(PX100ii driver housed in a Grado inspired cup).


----------



## jaywillin

harry manback said:


> Grado people: what is your favorite non-Grado headphone?


 
  
 all time -  lcd x


----------



## ruthieandjohn

harry manback said:


> Grado people: what is your favorite non-Grado headphone?



HiFiMAN HE1000


----------



## bassboysam

harry manback said:


> Grado people: what is your favorite non-Grado headphone?




AD2000X


----------



## swspiers

harry manback said:


> Grado people: what is your favorite non-Grado headphone?




It's tie for me between the Mr. Speakers Alpha Prime and the Hifiman HE-400i's.


----------



## JoeDoe

harry manback said:


> Grado people: what is your favorite non-Grado headphone?




HE400i or ZMF Omni


----------



## rovopio

harry manback said:


> Grado people: what is your favorite non-Grado headphone?


 
  
 Strictly between what I've owned, which is not much, r70x-400i-dt880-fidelio x2-100aap, I'd say 100aap.


----------



## LaCuffia

I am curious to try a Grado and considering the 325e.  Some questions:
  
 I tend to prefer a less than neutral, warmer sound signature, but still have and really like the HD598.  I've heard that the Grado sound tends to be brighter.  How is the 325e in comparison to the 598?
  
 Most of the criticisms focus on the comfort.  Does the G cushion fit the 325e and improve the comfort?   I recall trying on a GS1000 in a store once and I thought it was pretty comfortable.  I actually liked the foam padding and the headphone seemed fairly light. Obviously, they are very different headphones but at least I have some frame of reference.


----------



## fjrabon

HiFiMan HE400i, followed closely by Fostex THX00.  After those two was Senn HD650 and Shure SRH840


----------



## YtseJamer

harry manback said:


> Grado people: what is your favorite non-Grado headphone?


 
  
 HIFIMAN HE-400i or Fostex TH-X00


----------



## GreenBow

lacuffia said:


> I am curious to try a Grado and considering the 325e.  Some questions:
> 
> I tend to prefer a less than neutral, warmer sound signature, but still have and really like the HD598.  I've heard that the Grado sound tends to be brighter.  How is the 325e in comparison to the 598?
> 
> Most of the criticisms focus on the comfort.  Does the G cushion fit the 325e and improve the comfort?   I recall trying on a GS1000 in a store once and I thought it was pretty comfortable.  I actually liked the foam padding and the headphone seemed fairly light. Obviously, they are very different headphones but at least I have some frame of reference.


 
  
 The stock pads on the Grado 325e are actually very comfortable. I could not live without them. However if you get them in the wrong place they can be painful. I wrote a thread about it for people who get stuck with his.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/754373/grado-l-cushion-comfort-for-sr225-ps500#post_11345196


----------



## joseph69

harry manback said:


> Grado people: what is your favorite non-Grado headphone?


 
 Stax-009 which I sold but just re-ordered to try with the BHSE when it arrives. 
 And the HE-1000 which I borrowed from TCC for 10-days.


----------



## Oteil

harry manback said:


> Grado people: what is your favorite non-Grado headphone?


 
 Denon 7000 or Sennheiser 600 depending on my mood


----------



## funkymartyn

harry manback said:


> Grado people: what is your favorite non-Grado headphone?





Sennheiser Hd 580 , for me.


----------



## stacker45

Long story short.
  
 The reason why I bought my SR80e, was because I intended to give my SR80i to my 15 year old niece. Before I got the chance to give them to her, I found out that she'd just gotten a pair of Beats, and that she liked them.
  
 I figured that she wouldn't like the SR80i, so I kept them. On January 1st, she came over to my house, with her 12 tear old sister and her mom. Léa, my niece, asked about the many pairs of headphones. I explained that they all have different sound signature, and some are limited edition.
  
 She asked if she could listen to one paire, so I figured that this was a good time for her to hear the SR80i. When the music started, I could tell that she was surprised. She said that she liked how she could hear every little détails. I let her try the stock S, and the L-cush. She preferred the L-cush, so i gave them to her.
  
 She listens to vinyls, she got a Crosley turntable for her 14th birthday, and now she has a nice pair of Grado SR80i with L-cush, so she's on the right path.


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

If only everyone has an uncle as generous and with such good taste as you, stacker!


----------



## wormsdriver

Favorites other than Grado:
Tralucent 1+2, jh audio Layla. I can't remember liking any full size headphone as much as Grados.


----------



## MacedonianHero

stacker45 said:


> Long story short.
> 
> The reason why I bought my SR80e, was because I intended to give my SR80i to my 15 year old niece. Before I got the chance to give them to her, I found out that she'd just gotten a pair of Beats, and that she liked them.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Her parents (an uncle) are raising her up right!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Ooooh... I could NEVER part with a Grado, even for a niece! I did once, trading my PS500 for an original RS1 with buttons, but then I bought another PS500 FAST!


----------



## joseph69

I once tried to give my 80i to my niece, but she didn't want any part of it because there wasn't a big B on them.


----------



## ColonelBucket8

You should get her beats. The "real" audiophile headphone


----------



## YtseJamer

It's funny because I sold my pair of 225e a couple of weeks ago and guess what I did today...I bought a brand new pair of 225e


----------



## joseph69

ytsejamer said:


> It's funny because I sold my pair of 225e a couple of weeks ago and guess what I did today...I bought a brand new pair of 225e


 
 I lost track of how many times I sold HP's and bought them again.
 I just did it with both the Stax 007/009…I'm a moron and I never learn!
 Enjoy them!


----------



## BobG55

Favorites other than Grado:
  
 HD600
 HD650


----------



## Michael V

What other earpads work with the RS2e? My ears literally feel like they are swollen anytime i wear the headphones now after having them for 2 weeks.


----------



## BobG55

ytsejamer said:


> It's funny because I sold my pair of 225e a couple of weeks ago and guess what I did today...I bought a brand new pair of 225e


 
 Quote:
 Originally posted by Joseph69
 I lost track of how many times I sold HP's and bought them again.
 I just did it with both the Stax 007/009…I'm a moron and I never learn!
 Enjoy them
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  
  
  
Bought these on multiple occasions and no longer own any of them :
  
 HD800 - 3x
  
 K702 - 2x
  
 Shure SRH1450 - 2x
  
 T1 - 2x
  

Bought these and sold them & bought them again :
  
HD650 2x*
  
 HD600 3x*
  
 * Kept the last pair & have owned them for more than a year
  
*Guess I'm a moron also and never learn .... or .... it's an compulsive/obsession*


----------



## hsubox

harry manback said:


> Grado people: what is your favorite non-Grado headphone?


 
  
 T1..... if only I could afford a pair to call my own.


----------



## BobG55

michael v said:


> What other earpads work with the RS2e? My ears literally feel like they are swollen anytime i wear the headphones now after having them for 2 weeks.


 

 Maybe the G-cushion ones ?  I use them with my PS500e & SR325e = quite comfortable & they convert the HP from and "on ear" to an "over ear" which I've personally always preferred.


----------



## Michael V

bobg55 said:


> Maybe the G-cushion ones ?  I use them with my PS500e & SR325e = quite comfortable & they convert the HP from and "on ear" to an "over ear" which I've personally always preferred.


 
 Thanks, just bought them on amazon right now. The RS2e put so much pressure on my ears lol. Hopefully the cushions make a big difference because I just can't stop listening to them lol.


----------



## fjrabon

Have you tried washing the RS2e pads in warm soapy water, rinae them out throughly and then squeeze as much water as you can out? I find this vastly improves the L-Cush pads.

Also try stretching your headband out.


----------



## BobG55

michael v said:


> bobg55 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the G-cushion ones ?  I use them with my PS500e & SR325e = quite comfortable & they convert the HP from and "on ear" to an "over ear" which I've personally always preferred.
> ...


 

 I've never owned the RS2e but owned the RS1e for a while and tried them w/G-cush which turned out the same as w/ PS500e & SR325e = quite comfortable.  Therefore I think you'll like the G-cush w/ RS2e and it may even create an expansion in the soundstage although somewhat minor (based not on personal experience but from reading other posts on different Grado threads.)


----------



## joseph69

michael v said:


> What other earpads work with the RS2e? My ears literally feel like they are swollen anytime i wear the headphones now after having them for 2 weeks.


 
 First adjust the headband so there's not so much clamping force by pulling the headband apart from *(above the rod blocks) slowly* into a horizontal position *a little at a time* and holding them in that position for about 5-10 seconds and repeat as needed. You should be fine after doing this as needed. Your dealing with spring steel in the headband, so it is going to want to return to its original shape which is why you need to do it several times until the clamping force is comfortable for you. You just want the drivers resting on your ears. The headband should look close to a U shape afterwards.
  
 If you want other cushions, all Grado cushions will fit:
 (S) which comes with the SR60-125
 (L) which comes with the SR-325-GH-1 (which you have)
 (G) which comes with the GS/PS-1000
 TTVJ flat pads also fit any Grado


----------



## kurosaki123

I'm also felt some pain along the "outer ear skeleton", and top of the ear ?? (not sure the proper scientific terms), can definitely see them getting red after an hour of usage.
  
 Not sure if I'm just paranoid here but are the L-cush suppose to engulf the ears? My ears are smaller than the L-cush and many times, I feel like I'm wearing an over-ear but with smaller cups.


----------



## wormsdriver

fjrabon said:


> Have you tried washing the RS2e pads in warm soapy water, rinae them out throughly and then squeeze as much water as you can out? I find this vastly improves the L-Cush pads.
> 
> Also try stretching your headband out.


 
 Good advice right here. I've personally never done it (wash them), but I've bought a couple of Grados that were used and the previous owner had done so. At first I thought the pads were worn out, but then notice it wasn't actual wear but they were VERY soft and comfy. The sound does change a bit, but it works better on certain Grados IMO, like on the classic Rs1 with buttons. Would probably work better than the G-cush on the Rs2e for my taste.
  
 Also stretching the headband as mention above helps tremendously and is advised by Grado themselves.


----------



## jaywillin

just scored an 80e, they just might get woodied ,


----------



## Michael V

joseph69 said:


> First adjust the headband so there's not so much clamping force by pulling the headband apart from *(above the rod blocks) slowly* into a horizontal position *a little at a time* and holding them in that position for about 5-10 seconds and repeat as needed. You should be fine after doing this as needed. Your dealing with spring steel in the headband, so it is going to want to return to its original shape which is why you need to do it several times until the clamping force is comfortable for you. You just want the drivers resting on your ears. The headband should look close to aU shape afterwards.
> 
> If you want other cushions, all Grado cushions will fit:
> (S) which comes with the SR60-125
> ...







kurosaki123 said:


> I'm also felt some pain along the "outer ear skeleton", and top of the ear ?? (not sure the proper scientific terms), can definitely see them getting red after an hour of usage.
> 
> Not sure if I'm just paranoid here but are the L-cush suppose to engulf the ears? My ears are smaller than the L-cush and many times, I feel like I'm wearing an over-ear but with smaller cups.





I stretched the headphones over a brown box last night and I'm gonna check on it when I get home from work. I noticed that I have red spots near the top of my ear and it looks like I have a small scab on my left ear where the red mark is. The last two days I've been feeling a throbbing pain where those red marks are on my ear if I wear the headphones for more than 15 minutes


----------



## jaywillin

michael v said:


> I stretched the headphones over a brown box last night and I'm gonna check on it when I get home from work. I noticed that I have red spots near the top of my ear and it looks like I have a small scab on my left ear where the red mark is. The last two days I've been feeling a throbbing pain where those red marks are on my ear if I wear the headphones for more than 15 minutes


 
 gently pulling, and stretching as joseph suggest won't hurt them, i have a large head, LARGE, and i'm able to wear grado's comfortably


----------



## kurosaki123

michael v said:


> I stretched the headphones over a brown box last night and I'm gonna check on it when I get home from work. I noticed that I have red spots near the top of my ear and it looks like I have a small scab on my left ear where the red mark is. The last two days I've been feeling a throbbing pain where those red marks are on my ear if I wear the headphones for more than 15 minutes


 
 Same, I've these throbbing pain on the top of ear at night when I'm sleeping (No, I'm not wearing them to sleep lol)!


----------



## LaCuffia

Reading these posts have somewhat discouraged me from a Grado. On the one hand it's a testament to the quality of the sound that people are sticking by them despite the ear pain issues but it also makes me wonder why a company with such a great reputation doesn't invest more in tweaking ergonomics and comfort. I've been really curious about the 325e too. I guess the only way to know is to order them and give it a shot.


----------



## fjrabon

lacuffia said:


> Reading these posts have somewhat discouraged me from a Grado. On the one hand it's a testament to the quality of the sound that people are sticking by them despite the ear pain issues but it also makes me wonder why a company with such a great reputation doesn't invest more in tweaking ergonomics and comfort. I've been really curious about the 325e too. I guess the only way to know is to order them and give it a shot.



I've never had an issue with comfort in Grados once the headband is stretched out. Most (not all) people who find them very uncomfortable never stretched the headband out enough.


----------



## jaywillin

lacuffia said:


> Reading these posts have somewhat discouraged me from a Grado. On the one hand it's a testament to the quality of the sound that people are sticking by them despite the ear pain issues but it also makes me wonder why a company with such a great reputation doesn't invest more in tweaking ergonomics and comfort. I've been really curious about the 325e too. I guess the only way to know is to order them and give it a shot.


 
 again, i have a pretty large head, and grado's are among the most comfortable i've ever had, now, the very first time i put one one, being on ear, it took some getting used to
 but with the stretching, i can make the clamp as light as i like, that's just my experience


----------



## swspiers

It's also a matter of adjusting where they sit on your ear. Didn't someone have pictures of recommended ways to fit them on your ear, about a year ago? Jay- do you remember that?


----------



## GreenBow

michael v said:


> Thanks, just bought them on amazon right now. The RS2e put so much pressure on my ears lol. Hopefully the cushions make a big difference because I just can't stop listening to them lol.


 
  


kurosaki123 said:


> I'm also felt some pain along the "outer ear skeleton", and top of the ear ?? (not sure the proper scientific terms), can definitely see them getting red after an hour of usage.
> 
> Not sure if I'm just paranoid here but are the L-cush suppose to engulf the ears? My ears are smaller than the L-cush and many times, I feel like I'm wearing an over-ear but with smaller cups.


 
  


kurosaki123 said:


> Same, I've these throbbing pain on the top of ear at night when I'm sleeping (No, I'm not wearing them to sleep lol)!


 
  


lacuffia said:


> Reading these posts have somewhat discouraged me from a Grado. On the one hand it's a testament to the quality of the sound that people are sticking by them despite the ear pain issues but it also makes me wonder why a company with such a great reputation doesn't invest more in tweaking ergonomics and comfort. I've been really curious about the 325e too. I guess the only way to know is to order them and give it a shot.


 
  
 I bought the 225e brand new. I experienced comfort and pain, found out why, and since then only comfort. No cost or work needed. I made a thread about it.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/754373/grado-l-cushion-comfort-for-sr225-ps500#post_11345196


----------



## kurosaki123

lacuffia said:


> Reading these posts have somewhat discouraged me from a Grado. On the one hand it's a testament to the quality of the sound that people are sticking by them despite the ear pain issues but it also makes me wonder why a company with such a great reputation doesn't invest more in tweaking ergonomics and comfort. I've been really curious about the 325e too. I guess the only way to know is to order them and give it a shot.


 
 Don't be discourage by these issues. I'm sure they will all go away once the headphone is accustomed to the head shape.


----------



## joseph69

michael v said:


> I stretched the headphones over a brown box last night and I'm gonna check on it when I get home from work. I noticed that I have red spots near the top of my ear and it looks like I have a small scab on my left ear where the red mark is. The last two days I've been feeling a throbbing pain where those red marks are on my ear if I wear the headphones for more than 15 minutes


 


kurosaki123 said:


> Same, I've these throbbing pain on the top of ear at night when I'm sleeping (No, I'm not wearing them to sleep lol)!


 
  
 The spring steel needs to be pulled horizontally apart with by hand.
 Don't be afraid to do this just use caution/common sense while do this.
 Also try owe ring the high adjustment of the drivers…it sounds like you may be wearing them too high on your ears. 
 The tops of my ears do not touch the (L) cushions at all, and I can literally wear them for 5hrs without issue, but after 5hrs its time for bed.


----------



## joseph69

kurosaki123 said:


> Don't be discourage by these issues. I'm sure they will all go away once the headphone is accustomed to the head shape.


 
 +1000
 And you adjust the headband correctly so the drivers are just hanging over your ears. Remember, the pads are foam, so there is no need for a good seal which your never going to get anyway…so relieve the clamping pressure from your ears.


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> It's also a matter of adjusting where they sit on your ear. Didn't someone have pictures of recommended ways to fit them on your ear, about a year ago? Jay- do you remember that?


 
 Yes there was, but if it the same person/photos I'm thinking of, the person had the drivers so far forward on their head that they were closer to their eyes than their ears.


----------



## swspiers

joseph69 said:


> swspiers said:
> 
> 
> > It's also a matter of adjusting where they sit on your ear. Didn't someone have pictures of recommended ways to fit them on your ear, about a year ago? Jay- do you remember that?
> ...




Ha! I actually wear mine pretty far back now.


----------



## fjrabon

swspiers said:


> Ha! I actually wear mine pretty far back now.


 

 there's some argument that placing them further forward helps with soundstage, but I've never particularly cared for wearing them that way, as it just feels so awkward it's distracting.


----------



## NewbieForever

kurosaki123 said:


> Don't be discourage by these issues. I'm sure they will all go away once the headphone is accustomed to the head shape.


 
  
  


lacuffia said:


> Reading these posts have somewhat discouraged me from a Grado. On the one hand it's a testament to the quality of the sound that people are sticking by them despite the ear pain issues but it also makes me wonder why a company with such a great reputation doesn't invest more in tweaking ergonomics and comfort. I've been really curious about the 325e too. I guess the only way to know is to order them and give it a shot.


 
 You can always mode your Grado, from headbands to cups and free to recable


----------



## LaCuffia

any opinions on how Grado (and specifically the 325e) does with jazz/acoustic recordings?  I've seen comments on how well they sound with rock/electric guitar.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> It's also a matter of adjusting where they sit on your ear. Didn't someone have pictures of recommended ways to fit them on your ear, about a year ago? Jay- do you remember that?


 
 this ?


----------



## joseph69

lacuffia said:


> any opinions on how Grado (and specifically the 325e) does with jazz/acoustic recordings?  I've seen comments on how well they sound with rock/electric guitar.


 
 I don't own the 325e, but all of my Grados IMO do excellent with Jazz/acoustic and I listen to Jazz about 80%+ of the time.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> this ?


 
 Thats the one!
 I wear my (L) cushions like the first photo, just not as high on my ears.
 The very tops of my ears are exposed slightly.


----------



## fjrabon

jaywillin said:


> this ?


 
 I use something between position 1&2 with S Cushions and pretty close to position 2 with L Cushions. Though the pads aren't that big on my ears, so they aren't quite as much off my ears as 2 would suggest, and in 1 they don't cover the bottom of my earlobes.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Thats the one!
> I wear my (L) cushions like the first photo, just not as high on my ears.
> The very tops of my ears are exposed slightly.


 
 i wear mine like the top too, lobes covered, tops just at the the edge of the cushion


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i wear mine like the top too, lobes covered, tops just at the the edge of the cushion


 
 Exactly…this way the tops of your ears don't get irritated.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Exactly…this way the tops of your ears don't get irritated.


 
 irritated ears aren't good


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> irritated ears aren't good


 
 Nope.


----------



## GreenBow

jaywillin said:


> this ?


 
  
 Yep, this is it exactly. My L-cushions sit exactly like that and they can be worn for hours and hours.
  
 In the thread I made call 'Grado L-Cushion Comfort' I descibed moving the cups up and down the legs. The top picture shows where they ended up comfortable. I then thought of the width of the cup and positioned the driver sat right over the ear canal. As shown in top pic here. It works perfect.


----------



## stacker45

merrick said:


> If only everyone has an uncle as generous and with such good taste as you, stacker!


 
  
 Thanks,
  
  


macedonianhero said:


> Her parents (an uncle) are raising her up right!


 
  
 To tell you the truth, she's not really my niece, she's my goddaughter, but niece is faster to write so...
  
 I can't say that I raised her, but having no children of my own,  I feel very honored that I was the one her parents chose, so I try to be there for her as much as possible.
  
 She say it's cool to have a godfather that drives a sports car with a big sound system, and who likes the same genre of music she does. 
  
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> Ooooh... I could NEVER part with a Grado, even for a niece! I did once, trading my PS500 for an original RS1 with buttons, but then I bought another PS500 FAST!


 
  
 It's not like I gave her my PS1000, I gave her my SR80i. This was the reason why I bought my SR80e, in the first place.


----------



## BobG55

jaywillin said:


> this ?


 
  
  
  
 For a while I thought it was the ear pads of my SR325e also until I thought about it, and ....


----------



## jaywillin

bobg55 said:


> For a while I thought it was the ear pads of my SR325e also until I thought about it, and ....


 
 i've felt like that before


----------



## Pirakaphile

Off go my GH-1s to new owners! Put em up for sale just today, I love em to death, but I gotta fund my new (last) amp somehow. I've still got the SR-80i though!


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> bobg55 said:
> 
> 
> > For a while I thought it was the ear pads of my SR325e also until I thought about it, and ....
> ...


 
 Ha ha ha....yep..."guilty"


----------



## dr cornelius

lacuffia said:


> any opinions on how Grado (and specifically the 325e) does with jazz/acoustic recordings?  I've seen comments on how well they sound with rock/electric guitar.


 

 I have 125e and Rs2e’s - I love how these headphones sound with jazz/acoustic recordings... I’ve only heard the 325e’s in stores a couple of times, so I can’t specifically comment on sound - but I do remember know that I much prefer the comfort of the RS2e’s - the metal 325’s are a little heavy...


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly…this way the tops of your ears don't get irritated.
> ...


 
  
 No they are not ....heck, the L cushion is over ear for me


----------



## XLR8

pirakaphile said:


> Off go my GH-1s to new owners! Put em up for sale just today, I love em to death, but I gotta fund my new (last) amp somehow. I've still got the SR-80i though!




Gee that's a hard one. I would have sold the amp to fund the gh1 and have a lesser amp.


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

I just ordered a Schiit Vali 2 amp to pair with my Grados. Looking forward to some nice tube action!


----------



## rovopio

merrick said:


> I just ordered a Schiit Vali 2 amp to pair with my Grados. Looking forward to some nice tube action!


 
  
 Please let us know what you think about the Vali 2 when it arrives.


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

Absolutely will do!


----------



## stacker45

xlr8 said:


> Gee that's a hard one. I would have sold the amp to fund the gh1 and have a lesser amp.


 
  
 Same here, my GH-1 are not going anywhere soon, the fact that I prefer them to my beloved PS1k, speaks volume on how good the GH-1/G sounds.


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

I think I have a serious problem.
  
 I CANNOT stop listening to the 225e! Everything I throw at them sounds so darn good! Especially through my Pono player. An incredibly musical combination.
  
 That being said, they're not perfect. My 400S has a much faster attack, and better spatial imaging. The 225e feels fairly flat to me in comparison. However, the detail retrieval is so good and the overall sound is so much fun that I'm more than happy to live with the faults.
  
 At the end of the year I'm pretty sure I'll be upgrading to a higher level Grado. I'll have to audition them to see which one feels right. I would love something that sounds like the 225e, but better.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

merrick said:


> I think I have a serious problem.
> 
> I CANNOT stop listening to the 225e! Everything I throw at them sounds so darn good! Especially through my Pono player. An incredibly musical combination.
> 
> ...




Yep! I have read on this thread that the 225e is a great versatile set of headphones! I have tried them out in store once or twice, but my current collection covers that part of my listening spectrum.


----------



## Bonobo Loco

Quick question for all you Gradophiles: If you could own just one pair, which would it be and why? Thanks in advance.


----------



## rovopio

bonobo loco said:


> Quick question for all you Gradophiles: If you could own just one pair, which would it be and why? Thanks in advance.


 
  
 I don't think I'm the most qualified to answer this but probably rs2e or it's last edition, the rs1/i


----------



## Pirakaphile

xlr8 said:


> Gee that's a hard one. I would have sold the amp to fund the gh1 and have a lesser amp.



Want the GH-1 and an original Magni?


----------



## jaywillin

merrick said:


> I just ordered a Schiit Vali 2 amp to pair with my Grados. Looking forward to some nice tube action!


 
 i'm undecided between the vali 2, an amp from garage1217, or another (3rd) LD mk 1+


----------



## BobG55

bonobo loco said:


> Quick question for all you Gradophiles: If you could own just one pair, which would it be and why? Thanks in advance.


 

 I would opt for the *black sheep *of the Grado family : the PS500e but w/ G-cushions & w/ my Benchmark DAC1 HDR, DAC/AMP.  BTW I dubbed them as the *black sheep *of the family because some reviews are somewhat lukewarm about them e.g. "the treble tends to roll off" or "it lacks substantial sub-bass", etc.  which in my case anyways I don't happen to share those opinions at all.  To my ears the treble is quite clear and I haven't noticed any roll off whatsoever & as far as sub bass, well, no they don't emphasize the bass as much as other brands/models but the bass is quite present & tight which is good enough for me/my taste.  Overall I find them very well balanced.


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

jaywillin said:


> i'm undecided between the vali 2, an amp from garage1217, or another (3rd) LD mk 1+


 

 I wanted to try tubes and I wanted to try Schiit, this seemed like a good way to kill two birds with one stone!


----------



## BobG55

bobg55 said:


> bonobo loco said:
> 
> 
> > Quick question for all you Gradophiles: If you could own just one pair, which would it be and why? Thanks in advance.
> ...


 

 Sorry about the incomplete answer to your question Bonobo Loco, I'm somewhat distracted tonight.  Ok, as to why I prefer the PS500e to the other Grado HPs  I own or have heard, it's mainly because it's quite versatile & sounds great with the sources & amps that I own.  I was quite surprised how "detailed" it is especially w/ my Benchmark DAC/AMP & w/ G-cush.  I also own the PS1Ke but they sound somewhat distant w/ the same DAC/AMP although they sound fantastic w/ my vintage integrated amp.


----------



## stacker45

bonobo loco said:


> Quick question for all you Gradophiles: If you could own just one pair, which would it be and why? Thanks in advance.


 
  
 This is a very easy question,


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> This is a very easy question,


 
 Bet it's GH-1 !


----------



## jaywillin

merrick said:


> I wanted to try tubes and I wanted to try Schiit, this seemed like a good way to kill two birds with one stone!


 
 i've had several tube amps, and a bunch of schiit , lol
 i just miss having a tube amp though


----------



## wormsdriver

bonobo loco said:


> Quick question for all you Gradophiles: If you could own just one pair, which would it be and why? Thanks in advance.


classic Grado Rs1 with buttons. To me the Rs1 "is" Grado.


----------



## stacker45

stacker45 said:


> This is a very easy question,


 
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> Bet it's GH-1 !


 
  
 John, Buddy, you know me well, yes you're right, it would be the GH-.1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 The reason is that Bonobo Loco didn't say that we couldn't have more than one pair of earpads. As I have said before, the GH-1 are great because they are one of the few Grados that sound good with both the L, and the G-cush.
  
 With the L-cush you get a warmish sound, with good bass extension, and a fairly polite treble. With the G-cush, You still get acceptable bass extension, but you now have a much bigger soundstage, and a treble that has both, more extension, and is also more lively, without sounding harsh.
  
 In my opinion, the GH-1 are relatively affordable. When equipped with the G-cush, they are THE most comfortable headphones that Grado makes. They can also ''hang'' with the PS1k, and the fact that they're a ''limited edition'', is the cherry on top.  
  
 The GH-1 are basically two pairs of very good sounding headphones in one. This to me, makes them a no brainer.


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> classic Grado Rs1 with buttons. To me the Rs1 "is" Grado.


 
  
 I agree worms, and they were Grado's flagship model for over 10 years!


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> John, Buddy, you know me well, yes you're right, it would be the GH-.1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You might want to stop pushing the (G) cushions for the GH-1 on everyone?


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

stacker45 said:


> John, Buddy, you know me well, yes you're right, it would be the GH-.1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 God, I need to hear these. I hope they're still available for a while.


----------



## GreenBow

A mini-but-sweet challenge for Grado fans to listen to 'Nightingale by Norah Jones'.
  
 It has her beautiful amazing (almost wistful) lyrics. Some double bass....ahhhh. Piano, acoutics guitar, and some light electric guitar. All good Grado tones.
  
 Anyway yes @joseph69 made a couple of references to chats we had. To clarify, one was about recommendations for music. I suggested the Norah Jones album 'Come Away with Me', that Nightingale comes from. Also the Katie Melua album - Call off the Search. (Possibly a third album, 'Ancient Heart by Tanita Tikaram'.
  
 Plus yes joseph69 did offer me his unopened pair of GH-1 at retail price. Best of luck whoever becomes their owner, if it isn't myself. I am in no-mans-land in deciding what to do. I have lots of expenses at the moment (but that's all a long story).


----------



## joseph69

merrick said:


> God, I need to hear these. *I hope they're still available for a while.*


 
 I bought 2-pairs for when this does happen. One I'm using and the other is in the shipping box from Crutchfield. So if you miss out, check with me. [size=x-small]I'll offer members first chance to buy them at *(retail price for themselves to keep, not make a profit off of them)* *before* I auctioning them off on eBay when they are discontinued.[/size]


----------



## Bonobo Loco

stacker45 said:


> John, Buddy, you know me well, yes you're right, it would be the GH-.1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I actually have a set of GH-1's on order with the G-cush as well. My intention is to give them to my brother for his 30th birthday which is in April. You guys are making me sound like if I was to actually hear it I'd fall in love and would want to keep them. My brother isn't really an audiophile but he's a music lover. I don't think he even knows that the Grado brand exists, but I think that once he sees these headphones he will be blown away just like I was blown away when I first saw the RS1. The fact that they sound amazing is important too, but when giving something like this as a gift I think it's more significant that they look so cool and are a limited edition HP. Hopefully he enjoys them.

 Worst (or best?) case scenario, I fall in love with the GH-1 when they arrive next week and I'll get my bro a set of PS500e's or RS2e's.


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

joseph69 said:


> I bought 2-pairs for when this does happen. One I'm using and the other is in the shipping box from Crutchfield. So if you miss out, check with me. [size=x-small]I'll offer members first chance to buy them at *(retail price for themselves to keep, not make a profit off of them)* *before* I auctioning them off on eBay when they are discontinued.[/size]


 

 Thanks! I won't be in the market for new headphones until the end of the year, so who knows what will happen between now and then. I am certain I want to try going higher up the Grado chain though.


----------



## joseph69

greenbow said:


> A mini-but-sweet challenge for Grado fans to listen to 'Nightingale by Norah Jones'.
> 
> It has her beautiful amazing (almost wistful) lyrics. Some double bass....ahhhh. Piano, acoutics guitar, and some light electric guitar. All good Grado tones.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks, I was in the middle of writing this.


----------



## joseph69

merrick said:


> Thanks! I won't be in the market for new headphones until the end of the year, so who knows what will happen between now and then. I am certain I want to try going higher up the Grado chain though.


 
 No problem, their just hanging out in the closet.


----------



## joseph69

bonobo loco said:


> Worst (or best?) case scenario, I fall in love with the GH-1 when they arrive next week and I'll get my bro a set of PS500e's or RS2e's.


 
 LOL!
 You should just order him something else now.


----------



## Bonobo Loco

joseph69 said:


> LOL!
> You should just order him something else now.


 
  
 Yeah probably. I think the fact that they're a limited edition probably means more to me than it would to him. And since he's not used to high end audio, I'm sure the RS2e would be appreciated just as much as the GH-1 by him.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> You might want to stop pushing the (G) cushions for the GH-1 on everyone?


 
  
 Grado is a small familly own buisness, and their headphones are built by ha......oups! sorry, wrong excuse! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I am strongly medicated, therefore I blame the Oxycodone for that horrible suggestion.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Z


bonobo loco said:


> Yeah probably. I think the fact that they're a limited edition probably means more to me than it would to him. And since he's not used to high end audio, I'm sure the RS2e would be appreciated just as much as the GH-1 by him.



RS2e is no slouch... It scores the highest on my headphone ratings of 14 Grados, which does include the PS1000 but not the GH-1, as my comparison was done before they were out See link on signature about 14 Grados... RS2e was later ranked higher than the highest of those, which was the RS2i.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Grado is a small familly own buisness, and their headphones are built by ha......oups! sorry, wrong excuse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joseph69

bonobo loco said:


> Yeah probably. I think the fact that they're a limited edition probably means more to me than it would to him. And since he's not used to high end audio, I'm sure the RS2e would be appreciated just as much as the GH-1 by him.


 
 If you can, try both of them before gifting on away?


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> If you can, try both of them before gifting on away?


 
  
 That's what I'd do too.


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

I'm listening to a rip of the MFSL gold CD of Tom Petty's Full Moon Fever. The details and resolution are just staggering through my 225e connected to my Pono player. I really am in love with these headphones.


----------



## stacker45

bonobo loco said:


> Yeah probably. I think the fact that they're a limited edition probably means more to me than it would to him. And since he's not used to high end audio, I'm sure the RS2e would be appreciated just as much as the GH-1 by him.


 
  
 Just to be clear, I've never heard the RS2e, and everything that I've read about them has been positive.
  
 I stand behind my suggestion regarding the GH-1 with the G-cush.


----------



## stacker45

merrick said:


> I'm listening to a rip of the MFSL gold CD of Tom Petty's Full Moon Fever. The details and resolution are just staggering through my 225e connected to my Pono player. I really am in love with these headphones.


 
  
 For some reason, I keep reading ''porno player''


----------



## Bonobo Loco

joseph69 said:


> If you can, try both of them before gifting on away?


 
  
 I've heard the RS2e in a shop head to head against the RS1e and 325e. I thought the RS1&2 were both light years beyond the harsh and tinny-sounding (by comparison) 325. I did prefer the RS1 over the RS2 but not by much. I thought the clarity was better and instrumentals seemed to 'pop' a bit more than the RS2, especially guitar seemed more lively to my ear. Listening to 'Holocene' by Bon Iver on the RS1e blew me away and almost brought me to tears. Amazing. Now I just need to hear the GH-1 for comparison. 

 It might seem dumb but part of my decision making is going to come down to aesthetics. The reason I'm not looking more seriously at the PS500e is that it's metal rather than wood. I know my brother would love the wood cups, especially mahogany. My brother used to love the movie Anchorman and repeated that line many times about leather bound books and rich mahogany. I'm sure he'd get a kick out of owning mahogany headphones, and they're just such a classic look in general. They just look _right_ to me. The GH-1 is maple and I'm not sure if the cups are quite as nice of a color compared to the darker mahogany, although I love how they look. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

stacker45 said:


> I agree worms, and they were Grado's flagship model for over 10 years!


To me the rs1i are still the best Grados... Have not tried the buttoned rs1 yet so I can't tell


----------



## joseph69

merrick said:


> I'm listening to a rip of the MFSL gold CD of Tom Petty's Full Moon Fever. The details and resolution are just staggering through my 225e connected to my Pono player. I really am in love with these headphones.


 
 I remember how amazed I was with what I was hearing out of my Sony CDP-C701ES/80i.
 I said to myself, "how much better can this get"…thats how blown away I was. You're posts are bringing back those memories…I know exactly how you feel, enjoy!





 
  


stacker45 said:


> Just to be clear, I've never heard the RS2e, and everything that I've read about them has been positive.
> 
> *I stand behind my suggestion regarding the GH-1 with the G-cush.*


 
 I haven't heard the RS2e either, but @kayandjohn is sure making me want to hear them!
  
*"Again"* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





merrick said:


> I'm listening to a rip of the MFSL gold CD of Tom Petty's Full Moon Fever. The details and resolution are just staggering through my 225e connected to my Pono player. I really am in love with these headphones.


 
  
  


stacker45 said:


> Just to be clear, I've never heard the RS2e, and everything that I've read about them has been positive.
> 
> I stand behind my suggestion regarding the GH-1 with the G-cush.


 
  
  


bonobo loco said:


> I've heard the RS2e in a shop head to head against the RS1e and 325e. I thought the RS1&2 were both light years beyond the harsh and tinny-sounding (by comparison) 325. I did prefer the RS1 over the RS2 but not by much. I thought the clarity was better and instrumentals seemed to 'pop' a bit more than the RS2, especially guitar seemed more lively to my ear. Now I just need to hear the GH-1 for comparison.
> 
> It might seem dumb but part of my decision making is going to come down to aesthetics. The reason I'm not looking more seriously at the PS500e is that it's metal rather than wood. I know my brother would love the wood cups, especially mahogany. My brother used to love the movie Anchorman and repeated that line many times about leather bound books and rich mahogany. I'm sure he'd get a kick out of owning mahogany headphones, and they're just such a classic look in general. They just look _right_ to me. The GH-1 is maple and I'm not sure if the cups are quite as nice of a color compared to the darker mahogany, although I love how they look. Decisions, decisions.


 
 I've never heard the 325e through the PS-500e, so I can't comment on them.
 But from reading impressions, I know both the 325e/RS2e are highly regarded.
 And yes, the RS1 look fantastic in Mahogany!


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> To me the rs1i are still the best Grados... Have not tried the buttoned rs1 yet so I can't tell


 
 Their the only series I've ever heard, and I love them too!!!


----------



## joseph69

BTW, my PS1Ke are burning-in* very nicely! *
They're starting to get that *full/rich sound!*


----------



## Bonobo Loco

joseph69 said:


> I've never heard the 325e through the PS-500e, so I can't comment on them.
> But from reading impressions, I know both the 325e/RS2e are highly regarded.
> And yes, the RS1 look fantastic in Mahogany!


 
  
 The 325e is well regarded but at a different price point. Some people really enjoy prominent treble but my ears are fairly treble-sensitive compared to others. Treble that others describe as 'bright' and 'forward' come off to me as harsh and sibliant. Painful at times. Maybe it's because I've used the HD650/600 as my reference headphones for the last several years, and they tend to be much more laid back compared to the Grados. But lately I've been wanting something a little more engaging compared to the Senns, so I decided to give the Grados a second try. I'm glad I did because I love their sound. I'd read that the treble has been softened with the 'e' series and I think that's correct. It sounds much improved to me. Their low end models don't do anything for me (like 325 and below) but the high end models are astoundingly good, particularly with acoustic guitar, piano and vocals. This will actually be my first pair of Grados, whichever way I decide to go. I'll probably end up with the GH-1 for myself and RS2e for my brother. I might also eventually pick up a pair of PS500e's sometime down the road, considering how well they've been reviewed around here and also on Amazon and other websites.


----------



## joseph69

bonobo loco said:


> The 325e is well regarded but at a different price point. Some people really enjoy prominent treble but my ears are fairly treble-sensitive compared to others. Treble that others describe as 'bright' and 'forward' come off to me as harsh and sibliant. Painful at times. Maybe it's because I've used the HD650/600 as my reference headphones for the last several years, and they tend to be much more laid back compared to the Grados. But lately I've been wanting something a little more engaging compared to the Senns, so I decided to give the Grados a second try. I'm glad I did because I love their sound. I'd read that the treble has been softened with the 'e' series and I think that's correct. It sounds much improved to me. Their low end models don't do anything for me (like 325 and below) but the high end models are astoundingly good, particularly with acoustic guitar, piano and vocals. This will actually be my first pair of Grados, whichever way I decide to go. I'll probably end up with the GH-1 for myself and RS2e for my brother. I might also eventually pick up a pair of PS500e's sometime down the road, considering how well they've been reviewed around here and also on Amazon and other websites.


 
 Out of all the headphones I've heard (in home) for me, nobody does vocals like Grado.


----------



## BobG55

joseph69 said:


> BTW, my PS1Ke are burning-in* very nicely! *
> They're starting to get that *full/rich sound!*


 

 +1 mine also.


----------



## joseph69

bobg55 said:


> +1 mine also.


----------



## Harry Manback

bobg55 said:


> Favorites other than Grado:
> 
> HD600
> HD650




How does the bass compare to that of your Grados?


----------



## Harry Manback

ytsejamer said:


> HIFIMAN HE-400i or Fostex TH-X00




Please give a comparison to your favorite Grado. The HE-400i seems pretty popular among Gradaholics.


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

stacker45 said:


> For some reason, I keep reading ''porno player''




Well, the mind sees what it wants to!


----------



## BobG55

harry manback said:


> bobg55 said:
> 
> 
> > Favorites other than Grado:
> ...


 


 Hi Harry Manback.  I just took this picture.  The AMP/DAC in the picture is a Benchmark DAC1 HDR which features two headphone jacks.  I chose the Grado PS1000e and compared it to both HD6X0.  The Senns in the picture is the HD650.
  
 To answer your question, based on a quick listen :
  
 1-) The Grado PS1Ke vs HD600, focusing strictly on the bass, they are pretty even.  The HD600 is a flat/neutral sounding headphone       & the bass is not a prominent feature of the PS1Ke.  The only difference I could _barely _detect is that the HD600 bass sounds just a bit further away but is clearly present; the bass on the PS1Ke is somewhat more forward and seems a bit _tighter.  _
  
_2-) _The bass on the HD650 is more prominent/present than on the PSK1e but they are two different animals when it comes to overall sound.  The bass on the Grado is still more forward but this headphone is so balanced that it's hard to focus on the bass alone.
  
 I tried two methods, one was switching headphones quickly while listening to the same song.  The second method was listening to the left side of the Grado & the right side of the HD6X0.  In conclusion, I found the experiment to be difficult overall but I hope I gave you some perspective on the differences : the bass is : HD650 more prominent, PSK1e less prominent but somewhat more forward & tight but mixed in with an overall balance of the sounds (highs, mids & bass), the HD600 flat neutral overall sound with the bass clearly heard but seems a sounds a bit more distant.


----------



## BobG55

stacker45 said:


> merrick said:
> 
> 
> > I'm listening to a rip of the MFSL gold CD of Tom Petty's Full Moon Fever. The details and resolution are just staggering through my 225e connected to my Pono player. I really am in love with these headphones.
> ...


 

 Mmmmmm .... clearly a case of _Freudian Slip_. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## hardbop

greenbow said:


> A mini-but-sweet challenge for Grado fans to listen to 'Nightingale by Norah Jones'.
> 
> It has her beautiful amazing (almost wistful) lyrics. Some double bass....ahhhh. Piano, acoutics guitar, and some light electric guitar. All good Grado tones.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I don't think I had paired my GH-1's (w/ G cush) with Norah Jones until now. I don't think she's sounded better to my ears. A couple of her songs have been benchmarks for all the headphone sampling I've done recently, but this is the combo that treats my ears the best.
  
 I'm also using the Grace Design m9xx -> ALO PanAm with Telefunken tubes, to add to the Grado + tube amp discussion.


----------



## joseph69

bobg55 said:


> PSK1e less prominent but somewhat more forward & tight but mixed in with an overall balance of the sounds (highs, mids & bass),


 
 The bass on the PS1Ke is nicely integrated with the rest of the frequencies…and this is only after about 25hrs.


----------



## XLR8

williamleonhart said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree worms, and they were Grado's flagship model for over 10 years!
> ...




Hehe
Don't worry. I have sr80 buttons on my rs1i. They sound like yesteryear & it's fully reversible


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> BTW, my PS1Ke are burning-in* very nicely! *
> They're starting to get that *full/rich sound!*


 
  
 EXCELLENT mids and highs on the ps1ke, the best IMO (especially after 100 hours burn in)... 
 Unfortunately something about the bass that i just couldn't wrap my head around that made me prefer the older ps1k for my music. The Ps1ke is definitely more balanced and the highs are more refined than the older brother.


----------



## GreenBow

hardbop said:


> I don't think I had paired my GH-1's (w/ G cush) with Norah Jones until now. I don't think she's sounded better to my ears. A couple of her songs have been benchmarks for all the headphone sampling I've done recently, but this is the combo that treats my ears the best.
> 
> I'm also using the Grace Design m9xx -> ALO PanAm with Telefunken tubes, to add to the Grado + tube amp discussion.


 

 Mmm, I recently rebought her first album after some time, and have played it nearly every day since. I think the only solution to not overplaying it, and getting bored, is buy her second album. Sounds like a plan.
  
  


xlr8 said:


> Hehe
> Don't worry. I have sr80 buttons on my rs1i. They sound like yesteryear & it's fully reversible


 
  
 Haha.


----------



## fjrabon

harry manback said:


> Please give a comparison to your favorite Grado. The HE-400i seems pretty popular among Gradaholics.



That makes sense to me, as they have a very Grado like 8k "forward energy" sound. The 400i, to me, sounds a lot like you threw a RS2 and SR225e in a blender and then added planar magnetic flat extended bass. Also, I think they have fairly similar amping requirements (lots of current needed) so most systems that Gradophiles have painstakingly cultivated to synergize with their Grados will also sound excellent with the HE400i.


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> EXCELLENT mids and highs on the ps1ke, the best IMO (especially after 100 hours burn in)...
> Unfortunately something about the bass that i just couldn't wrap my head around that made me prefer the older ps1k for my music. The Ps1ke is definitely more balanced and the highs are more refined than the older brother.


 
  I'm rely liking everything about the PS1Ke.
 Why is it you didn't care for the bass?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

bobg55 said:


> Mmmmmm .... clearly a case of _Freudian Slip_. :rolleyes: ​



For some reason, I keep reading "Freudian Slip" as "porno player!"


----------



## BobG55

ruthieandjohn said:


> bobg55 said:
> 
> 
> > Mmmmmm .... clearly a case of _Freudian Slip_.
> ...


 
*L*



*L*.


----------



## GreenBow

Speaking of "Freudian Slip", no-one spotted my dirty-great-clanger a while ago. I was talking about Fleetwood Mac, the Rumours album, and joseph69 was concurring how well it sounds on Grado. I quote the title of the track Never Going Back Again. However I slipped a Freudian in and managed to exchange the word 'Back' for another word. Sowwy folks.


----------



## stacker45

bobg55 said:


> Hi Harry Manback.  I just took this picture.  The AMP/DAC in the picture is a Benchmark DAC1 HDR which features two headphone jacks.  I chose the Grado PS1000e and compared it to both HD6X0.  The Senns in the picture is the HD650.
> 
> To answer your question, based on a quick listen :
> 
> ...


 
  
 Before joining The Dark Side, I used to own a pair of HD600, and one day while the store's tech was ajusting my turntable, I asked if I could compare the HD600, with the Grado RS1. I still remember the first thing that struck me was how much more detail I was hearing through the RS1.
  
 Then I felt like I was going to faint as I thought to myself, ''oh crap! I've bought the wrong headphones''. A few months later, I was buying my GS1000, and now 8 pairs of Grados later, I consider myself to be at an advanced stage of this disease called chronic headphonitis, for wich there is no cure.


----------



## Harry Manback

bobg55 said:


> Hi Harry Manback.  I just took this picture.  The AMP/DAC in the picture is a Benchmark DAC1 HDR which features two headphone jacks.  I chose the Grado PS1000e and compared it to both HD6X0.  The Senns in the picture is the HD650.
> 
> To answer your question, based on a quick listen :
> 
> ...




Thank you for this comparison!


----------



## jazzfuze

jaywillin said:


> i've had several tube amps, and a bunch of schiit , lol
> i just miss having a tube amp though


 
  Would you be interested in buying back your little dot mkiii?


----------



## jaywillin

jazzfuze said:


> Would you be interested in buying back your little dot mkiii?


 
 possibly another contender ,  i was thinking hybrid really, but this has my wheels turning now


----------



## JoeDoe

jaywillin said:


> possibly another contender ,  i was thinking hybrid really, but this has my wheels turning now


 
 I still have the Pan Am...


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> I still have the Pan Am...


 
 might just be a tad more than i was planning on spending, but seeing as how you've had it so long, it must be tasty, it's a dac too isn't it ?


----------



## JoeDoe

jaywillin said:


> might just be a tad more than i was planning on spending, but seeing as how you've had it so long, it must be tasty, it's a dac too isn't it ?


 
 Yessir, a very capable one.


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Yessir, a very capable one.


 
 and i just bought a teac ud-301
 did you get whirlwinds message about your rs1 ?


----------



## Arty McGhee

jazzfuze said:


> Would you be interested in buying back your little dot mkiii?


 
 i've been using the mkiii for about a month 
 really digging it, powers anything


----------



## JoeDoe

jaywillin said:


> and i just bought a teac ud-301
> did you get whirlwinds message about your rs1 ?




Yep


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Yep



Those buttons would be classy looking with the Glenn amp


----------



## traffic

I Am a first time Grado owner and absolutely love my first ever pair. Defiletly want to be part of the fan club. This is my first pair of over ear headphones and am sold on them, I still love my cheap(er) in ears but something about these and how magical they make music sound. Here's a picture of my first ever desktop set up. Choose the Grados because of the whole love them hate them argument and just felt drawn to them. Well I love them. Don't have any retail establishments to go listen to high end cans at so dove in head goes so to speak. 

Thanks for letting me share and I will have a bunch of questions regarding tube rolling in the near future.


----------



## jaywillin

traffic said:


> I Am a first time Grado owner and absolutely love my first ever pair. Defiletly want to be part of the fan club. This is my first pair of over ear headphones and am sold on them, I still love my cheap(er) in ears but something about these and how magical they make music sound. Here's a picture of my first ever desktop set up. Choose the Grados because of the whole love them hate them argument and just felt drawn to them. Well I love them. Don't have any retail establishments to go listen to high end cans at so dove in head goes so to speak.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and I will have a bunch of questions regarding tube rolling in the near future.


 
  
 welcome to the darkside !!
 you have a great setup there, i've had that exact setup before, the gs1000e/madear + combo is one of the best ! congrats
 hope you stay around, great group of guys here


----------



## GreenBow

Looks like money very well spent to me. Your choice and the rewards are all yours.


----------



## traffic

Thanks! Just spent 1.5 hours listening. Extremely comfortable and beautiful sounding. I originally had purchased the Roxanne universals, they had a bad cable and Amazon took them back so I decided to go the desktop route. So glad I did!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I love ogling your Grado GS1000es.  I have them too, and in fact am listening to them at this moment.  Mine are amplified by my V-MODA VAMP VERZA DAC/amp driven by my iPod Touch 6 Generation and playing big band music, wonderful to showcase the large sound stage of the GS1000e.  I am using the V-MODA because I am actually working in the kitchen, so I need the portability to listen there.


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

My Vali 2 is here!
  
 It hasn't been on for very long, so my impressions might change, but as of right now with the 225e here's what I'm noticing:
  
 The sound is a little more crisp and clear, with slightly better instrument separation and definition, and maybe the soundstage is also a teensy bit wider than on my Geek Out V2. We're talking degrees here, not feeling like I have a whole new pair of headphones or anything.
  
 If there's one downside, it's that I feel that just a bit of the energy is dampened, but I also noticed that songs that were feeling peaky before ("Going For The One" by Yes for example) are much more manageable through the Vali 2.
  
 I have ordered a different current production tube to try with it, and I'm eyeing some relatively inexpensive NOS tubes as well. I'll report any particularly good synergy if I hear it.
  
 If you're currently using the Grado without a dedicated amp, the Vali 2 will definitely be an improvement. If you already have an SS amp and want to try tubes, the Vali 2 is an inexpensive way to do it and sounds good with the 225e. If you already have a decent SS amp and think the Vali will be a big step up, I doubt it will be, unless your SS amp is simply a bad match for the Grados.


----------



## jaywillin

new addition today, the family is growing 
 have to say i'm pretty impressed with the 80e


----------



## jaywillin

anyone notice we just passed page 2000 ??


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

jaywillin said:


> new addition today, the family is growing
> have to say i'm pretty impressed with the 80e


 
  
 Are those the Sennheiser pads on the SR80e? If yes, how do you like them?


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

jaywillin said:


> anyone notice we just passed page 2000 ??


 
  
 I just realized after replying to your previous post! Woo! Odometer roll-over!


----------



## jaywillin

loving[max]sound said:


> Are those the Sennheiser pads on the SR80e? If yes, how do you like them?


 
 yes, quarter modded senn pads, this is my first experience with them, i haven't had enough time to form an opinion really, i do have the comfies and L's to try on them
 they are comfortable


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

jaywillin said:


> yes, quarter modded senn pads, this is my first experience with them, i haven't had enough time to form an opinion really, i do have the comfies and L's to try on them
> they are comfortable


 
  
 I like the contrast of the yellow/black. I saw a pair of those pads for sale at a shop here in Waterloo a while ago, was thinking of getting them to try them out on my SR80i. Did not get them, and have sold my SR80i since, I still have my SR80 original. I actually have them in my office on campus as a second pair of headphones, my main headphones here are the SR850


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

jaywillin said:


> anyone notice we just passed page 2000 ??


 

 You don't say...


----------



## jaywillin

merrick said:


> You don't say...


 
 i'm hypnotized !!


----------



## JoeDoe

So who wants to chime in on this one: fed from a MAD Ear, do I go PS500e or RS1i?


----------



## whirlwind

joedoe said:


> So who wants to chime in on this one: fed from a MAD Ear, do I go PS500e or RS1i?


 
 You already have RS1 ?


----------



## JoeDoe

whirlwind said:


> You already have RS1 ?




Yep, but I've decided to go back to the i version.

If there's anyone out there who'd be willing to trade, holla at ya boy!


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

joedoe said:


> So who wants to chime in on this one: fed from a MAD Ear, do I go PS500e or RS1i?




Based on what I have read, a good tube amp will tame the analytical nature of the PS500, a warm up the RS1i. However, those whom actually have that amp with those headphones are in a better position to answer.


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> So who wants to chime in on this one: fed from a MAD Ear, do I go PS500e or RS1i?


 
 well, i'd say "it depends" on what sound your looking for you know, the rs1i and ps500(haven't heard the "e") do sound different no matter what amp you're using
  
 BUT the mad ear + the rs1i = magic, but you should know that bud,


----------



## bassboysam

not grado related, but can i get some recommendations for a pair of over-ear, closed headphones. must be on the smaller, more portable side of the spectrum. $250 maximum and preferably not bright sounding.


----------



## jaywillin

bassboysam said:


> not grado related, but can i get some recommendations for a pair of over-ear, closed headphones. must be on the smaller, more portable side of the spectrum. $250 maximum and preferably not bright sounding.


 
 i've heard great things about the senn momentum , first and second generations, you can find a deal too
  
 not sure about the whole apple/android model thing
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-Momentum-2-0-Apple-Devices/dp/B00SL2YX02/ref=sr_1_2?s=aht&ie=UTF8&qid=1452341129&sr=1-2&keywords=sennheiser+momentum


----------



## jaywillin

of course "kind of blue" got me listening to miles, but i tell you, i just about love love "bitches brew" about as much, maybe more
 listening to it now streaming from tidal/roon, with my new 80e. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 
  
 oh, and "live evil"


----------



## Bonobo Loco

jaywillin said:


> i've heard great things about the senn momentum , first and second generations, you can find a deal too
> 
> not sure about the whole apple/android model thing
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-Momentum-2-0-Apple-Devices/dp/B00SL2YX02/ref=sr_1_2?s=aht&ie=UTF8&qid=1452341129&sr=1-2&keywords=sennheiser+momentum


 
  
 In that price range he's giving you the right advice.

 http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-Momentum-2-0-Apple-Devices/dp/B00SL2YX02/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1452342575&sr=8-1&keywords=sennheiser+momentum+2


----------



## ruthieandjohn

bassboysam said:


> not grado related, but can i get some recommendations for a pair of over-ear, closed headphones. must be on the smaller, more portable side of the spectrum. $250 maximum and preferably not bright sounding.



A lot of folks like the NAD hp 50. They are about $223 now. Since my autocorrect keeps changing their name from NAD hp 50 to "Bad ho 50," I'll give you this link to send you to the innerfidelity review, which likes them. http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/i-love-these-headphonesthe-nad-viso-hp50#0GRJbEC4sbYJf9Ag.97

They are closed, they are not bright, and they are smallish for over ear. However, I found them boring, particularly because they were not bright sounding. Lots of discussion in their review as to how they approach the "headphone target response curve" that Sean Olive and others at Harman Kardon are researching. Had good bass, though, and I have read (but not tried) that they are even better with a good small amp.


----------



## nonverbal

bassboysam said:


> not grado related, but can i get some recommendations for a pair of over-ear, closed headphones. must be on the smaller, more portable side of the spectrum. $250 maximum and preferably not bright sounding.


 
 I think ATH MSR7 might be a choice
 http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-MSR7BK-SonicPro-High-Resolution-Headphones/dp/B00PEU9CFA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1452343965&sr=8-1&keywords=msr7
 Can get at $223


----------



## Willalsace

Yes, the Audio Technics ATH MSR7 is very good for a closed headphone. But do not try to compare with the Soundstage of an open headphone and especially Grado. This is the headphone I am using at work because I am in an open space using streaming music with Qobuz. It is also very comfortable and is very neutral. You do not have this V shape curve as the Grado but it is a very good headphone you can use for all music styles.
I also looked at the momentum and did not buy it because it was too boomy for me with too dirty bass.
Unfortunately Grado did not develop closed headphones.....


----------



## bassboysam

thanks for all the suggestions. a lot of what I've been looking at and some that i wasn't aware of. decided i don't want to spend as much (mostly because the Canadian dollar sucks right now) and went with the new AKG K182. $100, detachable cable and might be big enough for me to be over ear instead of on ear.
http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/K182


http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/70912-akg-k182-studio-headphones-review.html


----------



## joseph69

So while I'm wait for my BHSE I figured I would by a pair 4 meter Audioquest Red River series XLR interconnects which would have cost me just $179.00 for the pair which had to be custom made by AQ because of the length. I'm not a big cable buff, but I do currently use AQ RCA/optical interconnects because they are fairly priced/nice aesthetics/good enough quality for me and come with a lifetime replaceable guarantee.
 The cables arrived this morning and to my surprise they sent me the Mackenzie series due to  being out of stock on their Red River series cable. 1 meter of the Mackenzie series costs $188.99…x4 meters would have cost $755.96 and they sent me the 4 meter Mackenzie series for my original purchase price for the 4 meter Red River series of $179.00 with no additional cost!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 



 



 I definitely need to call them on Monday and thank them very much!


----------



## GreenBow

bassboysam said:


> not grado related, but can i get some recommendations for a pair of over-ear, closed headphones. must be on the smaller, more portable side of the spectrum. $250 maximum and preferably not bright sounding.


 

 Yeh jaywillin already mentioned the Sennheiser Momentum 2.0 and it was confirmed by Bonobo. It's rated the best portable on ear in its price range by What Hi-Fi.
  
  


joseph69 said:


> So while I'm wait for my BHSE I figured I would by a pair 4 meter Audioquest Red River series XLR interconnects which would have cost me just $179.00 for the pair which had to be custom made by AQ because of the length. I'm not a big cable buff, but I do currently use AQ RCA/optical interconnects because they are fairly priced/nice aesthetics/good enough quality for me and come with a lifetime replaceable guarantee.
> The cables arrived this morning and to my surprise they sent me the Mackenzie series due to  being out of stock on their Red River series cable. 1 meter of the Mackenzie series costs $188.99…x4 meters would have cost $755.96 and they sent me the 4 meter Mackenzie series for my original purchase price for the 4 meter Red River series of $179.00 with no additional cost!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Haha, result! Looking forward to you telling us the cables made an upgrade in sound.
  
 I am a little sceptical about optical cables. However we are assued in the Mojo Official Thread that a QED USB to USB mini B, cable is doing wonders. It's just that I never saw a difference when I added an audioplile USB cable to my Meridian Explorer and SR225e pairing.
  
 Analogue cables are as important as the Head-Fi kit in my opinion. When I added a QED Reference Audio J2P to my DAC and active speakers, there was instant liking to it. The soundstage came forward and the layers from front to back were clear. Stuff I noticed but didn't focus on because it sounded dull and unimportant, was crisp, newly toned, and right there. Much more focused. Much more accurate. Before the new cable, sometimes sounds resonated in the speaker cabinets. It was like I could hear the sound being coloured by the cabinets. However with new cable it doesn't happen any more. Even if I changed my mind and let go of these active speakers, I would keep the cable.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> So while I'm wait for my BHSE I figured I would by a pair 4 meter Audioquest Red River series XLR interconnects which would have cost me just $179.00 for the pair which had to be custom made by AQ because of the length. I'm not a big cable buff, but I do currently use AQ RCA/optical interconnects because they are fairly priced/nice aesthetics/good enough quality for me and come with a lifetime replaceable guarantee.
> The cables arrived this morning and to my surprise they sent me the Mackenzie series due to  being out of stock on their Red River series cable. 1 meter of the Mackenzie series costs $188.99…x4 meters would have cost $755.96 and they sent me the 4 meter Mackenzie series for my original purchase price for the 4 meter Red River series of $179.00 with no additional cost!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
 i love AQ cables, no real outrageous claims, solid engineering, well made, especially the reasonably priced stuff
 i use big sur rca interconnects 
 my balanced cable is from ZY though, $69 for 1m in silver


----------



## joseph69

greenbow said:


> Haha, result! Looking forward to you telling us the cables made an upgrade in sound.


 
 Sorry, this is never going to happen…I only have this pair of XLR cables, and its the only pair I'm going to buy since my other amps don't have XLR inputs, just my PWDll/BHSE does. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
 Quote:


jaywillin said:


> i love AQ cables, no real outrageous claims, solid engineering, well made, especially the reasonably priced stuff
> i use big sur rca interconnects
> my balanced cable is from ZY though, $69 for 1m in silver


 
 I agree with you.
 I've been using AQ since the 90's and feel the same way you do about them.


----------



## mks100

Purchased these NOS RS2's today.  They do not have the button of the original RS2 and they are not RS2i's either.  Does anyone know anything about these?  I assume it is similar to when they started putting Red Drivers into the old "i" Series as they transitioned to the "e" Series?  Any insight would be appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## joseph69

mks100 said:


> Purchased these NOS RS2's today.  They do not have the button of the original RS2 and they are not RS2i's either.  Does anyone know anything about these?  I assume it is similar to when they started putting Red Drivers into the old "i" Series as they transitioned to the "e" Series?  Any insight would be appreciated.  Thank you.


 
 Congratulations.
 Possibly the transition like you said, or maybe the buttons were removed?


----------



## mks100

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations.
> Possibly the transition like you said, or maybe the buttons were removed?


 
  
 Actually the box was "New Old Stock" and sealed.  I opened it myself so this is how they were shipped from Grado.


----------



## joseph69

mks100 said:


> Actually the box was "New Old Stock" and sealed.  I opened it myself so this is how they were shipped from Grado.


 
 Oh, even better, their BNIB!
 I guess that rules out my thought. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 What makes you say their not (i) series, the box doesn't say "RS2i"?
 They sure look like (i) series.


----------



## mks100

joseph69 said:


> Oh, even better, their BNIB!
> I guess that rules out my thought.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Only that the box says "RS2" and not "RS2i".


----------



## mks100

joseph69 said:


> Oh, even better, their BNIB!
> I guess that rules out my thought.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joseph69

mks100 said:


> Only that the box says "RS2" and not "RS2i".


 
 Hmm, interesting.
 I'm going to check my RS1i box and see if it has an (i).


----------



## joseph69

Yeah, my box says "RS1i".
 Your most probably right about the transition theory.


----------



## mks100

joseph69 said:


> Yeah, my box says "RS1i".
> Your most probably right about the transition theory.


 
 Appreciate you checking.  There is a small hole in the jacket near the Y Junction.  I sent an email to Grado to see if they would cover it under warranty (they were "BNIB" but since they are an earlier model I referred to them as "NOS".  May have my acronyms screwed up.).  They sound fine as near as I can tell.  Just concerned it will worsen over time.


----------



## joseph69

mks100 said:


> Appreciate you checking.  There is a small hole in the jacket near the Y Junction.  I sent an email to Grado to see if they would cover it under warranty (they were "BNIB" but since they are an earlier model I referred to them as "NOS".  May have my acronyms screwed up.).  They sound fine as near as I can tell.  Just concerned it will worsen over time.


 
 No problem.
 As they were purchased from an *authorized dealer* Grado should take care of it. I've had nothing but excellent service from Grado. While your at it, ask them if their button less RS2 or RS2i without the (i) on the box because of the transition.


----------



## stacker45

mks100 said:


> Appreciate you checking.  There is a small hole in the jacket near the Y Junction.  I sent an email to Grado to see if they would cover it under warranty (they were "BNIB" but since they are an earlier model I referred to them as "NOS".  May have my acronyms screwed up.).  They sound fine as near as I can tell.  Just concerned it will worsen over time.


 
  
 Sad to say, but this is pretty much par for the course, for Grado.
  
 As for the ''missing buttons'', yours is simply another case of confusion that Grado is creating with  ''Frankenstein'' headphones.
  
 A few weeks ago, I had a disagreement with someone about this. It'd be nice if the person would be as quick to admit he was wrong, as he was to disagree with me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 They are nice headphones nonetheless, so congratz!


----------



## mks100

stacker45 said:


> Sad to say, but this is pretty much par for the course, for Grado.
> 
> As for the ''missing buttons'', yours is simply another case of confusion that Grado is creating with  ''Frankenstein'' headphones.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Despite the issue I have to give it up to Grado.  Saturday Night on the East Coast and I have already received two replies from their Customer Service Department.  Very rare in this day and age.


----------



## stacker45

mks100 said:


> Despite the issue I have to give it up to Grado.  Saturday Night on the East Coast and I have already received two replies from their Customer Service Department.  Very rare in this day and age.


 
  
 I'm glad that you're satisfied, and that's the most important thing. Personally though, I'm not bowled over, here's why,
  
 First, the choice has never been so wide, therefore the competition has never been so strong in the headphone industry.
  
 Second, even 12 year old kids have internet access on their cell phones, so it's not a huge feat to type  a few words while your watching the game. Also if they can take the time to write that some signer was spotted wearing your headphones, I should hope that you can take some time to answer, maybe even reassure one of your clients about his Grado purshase.
  
 Don't get me wrong, Grado did do right by you. I simply think that this should be the norm, and not the exeption.


----------



## XLR8

Mks100 do they have serial number on the black clips where the L and R are?

Seems like transition models going from rs2 to rs2i's.


----------



## stacker45

xlr8 said:


> Mks100 do they have serial number on the black clips where the L and R are?
> 
> Seems like transition models going from rs2 to rs2i's.


 
  
 I agree.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Hmm, interesting.
> I'm going to check my RS1i box and see if it has an (i).



The Grado box for my RS2i says "RS2i." It also says "Prestige Series."


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> The Grado box for my RS2i says "RS2i." It also says "Prestige Series."


 





 Now that just throws a wrench into every possibility.
 Did you purchase them new?


----------



## Sherwood

stacker45 said:


> Second, even 12 year old kids have internet access on their cell phones, so it's not a huge feat to type  a few words while your watching the game. Also if they can take the time to write that some signer was spotted wearing your headphones, I should hope that you can take some time to answer, maybe even reassure one of your clients about his Grado purshase.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Grado did do right by you. I simply think that this should be the norm, and not the exeption.


 
  
 I absolutely disagree.  Is it reasonable of your boss to ask you to be on-call for emails over the weekend?  Every weekend?
  
 It is right to expect timely responses during business hours.  Outside of business hours, timely responses are notable.  You want 24/7 access to doctors, sure, but doctors work "on-call" because people's lives are at stake.  Customer service reps only do it because consumers are entitled and insatiable.


----------



## zazex

ruthieandjohn said:


> A lot of folks like the NAD hp 50. They are about $223 now. Since my autocorrect keeps changing their name from NAD hp 50 to "Bad ho 50," I'll give you this link to send you to the innerfidelity review, which likes them. http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/i-love-these-headphonesthe-nad-viso-hp50#0GRJbEC4sbYJf9Ag.97
> 
> They are closed, they are not bright, and they are smallish for over ear. *However, I found them boring*, particularly because they were not bright sounding. Lots of discussion in their review as to how they approach the "headphone target response curve" that Sean Olive and others at Harman Kardon are researching. Had good bass, though, and I have read (but not tried) that they are even better with a good small amp.


 
  
 Yes, very good headphones but, somehow, boring.
 I sold mine quite some time ago and haven't missed them at all.


----------



## mks100

xlr8 said:


> Mks100 do they have serial number on the black clips where the L and R are?
> 
> Seems like transition models going from rs2 to rs2i's.


 
  
 Yes and they match the Serial Numbers written on the outside and inside of the Box.  #5584.


----------



## HPiper

sherwood said:


> I absolutely disagree.  Is it reasonable of your boss to ask you to be on-call for emails over the weekend?  Every weekend?
> 
> It is right to expect timely responses during business hours.  Outside of business hours, timely responses are notable.  You want 24/7 access to doctors, sure, but doctors work "on-call" because people's lives are at stake.  Customer service reps only do it because consumers are entitled and insatiable.


 
 In my job I was required to be on-call 24/7 for several months after the other tech quit and I was the only one left. I guess I could have quit too but jobs aren't that east to come by.


----------



## Amictus

O.K. I have started an RS1e thread and here it is:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/794247/grado-rs1e-matters-and-impressions


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> :confused_face_2:  Now that just throws a wrench into every possibility.
> Did you purchase them new?



Yes I did, and from an authorized Grado dealer, Overture Audio. I wasn't too concerned, as I recall that the GH-1 also said "Prestige Series" in addition to GH-1 on the box.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Yes I did, and from an authorized Grado dealer, Overture Audio. I wasn't too concerned, as I recall that the GH-1 also said "Prestige Series" in addition to GH-1 on the box.


 
 Yeah, your right, I forgot about that!


----------



## wormsdriver

Yeah, concerning the rs2 they are transition period noted by the older skinny cables on basically an rs2i


----------



## sling5s

Favorite Non Grado: HD800, ATH-AD2000, Fostex T50RP (modded)


----------



## stacker45

sherwood said:


> I absolutely disagree.  Is it reasonable of your boss to ask you to be on-call for emails over the weekend?  Every weekend?
> 
> It is right to expect timely responses during business hours.  Outside of business hours, timely responses are notable.  You want 24/7 access to doctors, sure, but doctors work "on-call" because people's lives are at stake.  Customer service reps only do it because consumers are entitled and insatiable.


 
  
 Like I've said, the competition has never been stronger in the headphone industry, therefore companys have to be there for their customers if they expect to keep them, or attract new ones.
  
 The game has changed, we're no longer living in the 30's. I don't know about you, but I can go out and buy a new pair of high heels at 8:30 pm, on a monday night.
  
 I'm a longshoreman in the port of Montréal, and we're open 24/7. Now if I'm expected to be available on a Saturday night, to discharge anywhere between 100 to 125 containers during my shift, one of wich possibly containing  Grado headphones, why wouldn't a company rep be available for a customer who has spent his hard earned money on your product.
  
 Again, I'm not critisizing Grado's customer's service, I'm simply saying that in this day and age, it's par for the course, no more, no less.


----------



## stacker45

hpiper said:


> In my job I was required to be on-call 24/7 for several months after the other tech quit and I was the only one left. I guess I could have quit too but jobs aren't that east to come by.


 
  
 I can sympathize with you, my crazy work schedule costed me my marriage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> Yes I did, and from an authorized Grado dealer, Overture Audio. I wasn't too concerned, as I recall that the GH-1 also said "Prestige Series" in addition to GH-1 on the box.


 
  
 I just checked, and mine too says Prestige Series, instead of Heritage Series. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It's gotten to the point where I simply shrug it off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


wormsdriver said:


> Yeah, concerning the rs2 they are transition period noted by the older skinny cables on basically an rs2i


 
  
 I've never percieved Grado cables as ''skinny'', in fact I'd say that today's cables are ridiculeously big.


----------



## XLR8

As a Grado fan I am saddened to hear of David Bowie's passing.
RIP Bowie 
Aged 69


----------



## wormsdriver

xlr8 said:


> As a Grado fan I am saddened to hear of David Bowie's passing.
> RIP Bowie
> Aged 69


 
 OMG, I'm totally shocked!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 R.I.P. David Bowie


----------



## XLR8

wormsdriver said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > As a Grado fan I am saddened to hear of David Bowie's passing.
> ...




Yup it's very sad indeed.
I am playing all his albums in tribute. His songs are so different yet so modern. 
Long live David Bowie.


----------



## zazex

Indeed. 
  
 Aways interesting, he turned out
 a _lot_ of great music.over many years.
  
 His longevity as a musician has rarely
 been equalled in the modern era.
  
 "Ziggy...", from the early 70's, still rates
 near the top of many "best album" lists.
  
 He drew the cream of the crop to join
 him on his recordings -- Robert Fripp,
 Brian Eno, many others.
  
 Another memorable passing. :/
  
 RIP, Mr. Jones.


----------



## whirlwind

xlr8 said:


> As a Grado fan I am saddened to hear of David Bowie's passing.
> RIP Bowie
> Aged 69


 
 RIP David Bowie
  
 Time to listen to Diamond Dogs


----------



## jaywillin




----------



## jaywillin

david and david   i wish the sound was a little better, but still awesome


----------



## BobJS

Apologies for asking about what has probably been talked to death about.  But here goes with my specific question :
  
 I own RS1i, 325is, and 325e.  Of the three, I prefer the RS1i as I feel it is the most refined and balanced.  
  
 I have been continually fighting the urge to purchase the GH1 as I feel it might duplicate the RS1i (at least in terms of form-factor and approximate price).  Question:  How does the  GH1 compare directly with the RS1i (sonically)?


----------



## LaCuffia

And was just listening to Blackstar on my 325e this past weekend....brilliant album. He dropped another masterpiece and left the earth.


----------



## jaywillin

i got a new toy for my grados


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> i got a new toy for my grados



Ooh, ooh. OOH! What is it?


----------



## whirlwind

^^ Looks wonderful, Jay ^^
  
 How does it sound


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i got a new toy for my grados


 
 Nice Jay, congratulations!
 After you've listened and enjoyed it for a while, I'd like to hear your impressions.


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> Ooh, ooh. OOH! What is it?


 
 garage1217 project sunrise iii, 
  
 http://www.garage1217.com/garage1217_diy_tube_headphone_amplifiers_002.htm
  
 can roll a huge variety of tubes, 6v and 12v , i'm running a 12bh7 right now
 get an adapter, and i can roll in a 6sn7, make another little change, and a 12sn7


----------



## mks100

Just an update on my RS2s.  They are actually RS2i's in an RS2 package.  Apparently the entire Grado Service Department has a Virus so they will not be able to let me know if the Wire is covered under Warranty until next week.  I also assume that it will be 2-3 Weeks until I can get them repaired.  Very disappointed.


----------



## joseph69

mks100 said:


> Just an update on my RS2s.  They are actually RS2i's in an RS2 package.  Apparently the entire Grado Service Department has a Virus so they will not be able to let me know if the Wire is covered under Warranty until next week.  I also assume that it will be 2-3 Weeks until I can get them repaired.  Very disappointed.


 
 Hmm, OK at least now you know what you have.
 I guess they just had leftover RS2 boxes they didn't want to waste.
 Good luck with the cable, Grado is usually fast on repairs and turn around time…at least IME, but I am right over the bridge from their factory so times may vary some.


----------



## mks100

joseph69 said:


> Hmm, OK at least now you know what you have.
> I guess they just had leftover RS2 boxes they didn't want to waste.
> Good luck with the cable, Grado is usually fast on repairs and turn around time…at least IME, but I am right over the bridge from their factory so times may vary some.


 
  
 I sold a bunch of gear (including my NightHawks) to purchase these.  Fun fact.  I have 2 Grado T-Shirts.  I will most likely have them validated (some sort of documentation explaining their heritage as the Serial Numbers match on the Package and Headphones), pay for the wire to be repaired (once the entire Service Department fully recovers) and sell them.  Coming soon to a "For Sale" Forum near you.  Sorry.  I've been an advocate for Grado for the past 20 years since I purchased the original SR125's after reading the Stereophile Review.  Just really disappointed at the moment.  I'll shut up now.


----------



## rovopio

^
  
 Maybe the entire service department only consist of several people? At least that's my image of Grado's assembly, and in extension it's service dept. as well.


----------



## mks100

rovopio said:


> ^
> 
> Maybe the entire service department only consist of several people? At least that's my image of Grado's assembly, and in extension it's service dept. as well.


 
  
 I absolutely understand that part of it.  Not sure why it prohibits someone providing me with a definitive yes or no answer (with respect to the warranty) and to at least start the process of having them repaired.  If I had to pay to have them shipped and repaired and they were delayed due to an absence of qualified technicians to repair them, I would understand that as well.  It just struck me as "we'll get back to you" which I did not expect from Grado.  Really going to shut up now.


----------



## Michael V

rovopio said:


> ^
> 
> Maybe the entire service department only consist of several people? At least that's my image of Grado's assembly, and in extension it's service dept. as well.


 
  
 From videos I've seen of their extremely tiny warehouse, if you want to even call it that, I saw less than 10 people working there.


----------



## joseph69

mks100 said:


> I sold a bunch of gear (including my NightHawks) to purchase these.  Fun fact.  I have 2 Grado T-Shirts.  I will most likely have them validated (some sort of documentation explaining their heritage as the Serial Numbers match on the Package and Headphones), pay for the wire to be repaired (once the entire Service Department fully recovers) and sell them.  Coming soon to a "For Sale" Forum near you.  Sorry.  I've been an advocate for Grado for the past 20 years since I purchased the original SR125's after reading the Stereophile Review.  Just really disappointed at the moment.  I'll shut up now.


 
 Sorry to hear this.
 I would wait a bit before losing patience and I'm sure they'll give you an answer, and most probably what you want to hear. You'll of course have to pay for shipping to them.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Ooh, ooh. OOH! What is it?
> ...


 
 There are many great 6/12 SN7 tubes out there and you get get some great deals on the better SN7 tubes when buying the 12 volt version....good times ahead.


----------



## gregorya

stacker45 said:


> Like I've said, the competition has never been stronger in the headphone industry, therefore companys have to be there for their customers if they expect to keep them, or attract new ones.
> 
> The game has changed, we're no longer living in the 30's.




I know, it took forever to get an answer to an email in the dirty 30's...


----------



## swspiers

gregorya said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > Like I've said, the competition has never been stronger in the headphone industry, therefore companys have to be there for their customers if they expect to keep them, or attract new ones.
> ...




Besides, in 14 years we will be...

But it probably won't take that long. Unless you order a Blue Hawaii...


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Hmm, OK at least now you know what you have.
> I guess they just had leftover RS2 boxes they didn't want to waste.
> Good luck with the cable, Grado is usually fast on repairs and turn around time…at least IME, but I am right over the bridge from their factory so times may vary some.


 
  
 The way I see it, there are no RS2 boxes, Joseph, only RS2 stickers. They simply had to stick an RS2i sticker on top of the other one.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  


mks100 said:


> I sold a bunch of gear (including my NightHawks) to purchase these.  Fun fact.  I have 2 Grado T-Shirts.  I will most likely have them validated (some sort of documentation explaining their heritage as the Serial Numbers match on the Package and Headphones), pay for the wire to be repaired (once the entire Service Department fully recovers) and sell them.  Coming soon to a "For Sale" Forum near you.  Sorry.  I've been an advocate for Grado for the past 20 years since I purchased the original SR125's after reading the Stereophile Review.  Just really disappointed at the moment.  I'll shut up now.


 
  
 The impression that I get from Grado sometimes, is that in some situations they think about their own needs and wellfare first, and the customer comes in second.
  
 In my opinion, the cutomer's needs and wellfare should always come first.
  
 I don't agree with Grado's production of ''Frankensteins'' headphones, that being said, if they insist on producing them, they should at least have the decency to indentify their differences properly, and price them accordignly. In other words, they should make sure that their cutomers know exactly what they are buying, and are getting what they're paying for.


----------



## rovopio

mks100 said:


> Just an update on my RS2s.  They are actually RS2i's in an RS2 package.  Apparently the entire Grado Service Department has a Virus so they will not be able to let me know if the Wire is covered under Warranty until next week.  I also assume that it will be 2-3 Weeks until I can get them repaired.  Very disappointed.


 
  
 Not sure how to say this but um... a similar thing happened to me and I didn't let their "service" dilute my feelings of the Grado headphones themselves.
  
 The regulars here have read this multiple times by now. So currently I live in Asia. I e-mailed Grado directly regarding wanting my old grado headphone fixed, and their reply is a short


> "For service in Asia contact" then they copy-paste regional distributor's name and address.


 
  
 Alright I e-mailed said distributors, no reply, at all. Which is understandable because said distributor is not located in the same country with where I live. Went to the local Grado store and ask for local Grado distributor, asked for the possibility of sending my old grado headphone shipped to the regional distributor, they said they won't do it.
  
 So I e-mailed Grado again with all the above, and their reply is


> "For service in Asia contact" copy-paste regional distributor's name and adress.


 
  
 Does the person on the other end even read my e-mail? Probably not.
  
 There was one other time unrelated where I e-mailed Grado and thanked them for their headphones because their headphone (the old grado headphone) *figuratively helped me in an immense way. *Their reply is...


> "For sales in Asia contact" copy-paste regional distributor's name and adress.


 
  
 I have to admit, that one hurts a little bit.
  
 So yeah mate... they are kinda really lacking in interpersonal skill to customers e-mail. I'm not looking to be sweet talked or anything, a short succinct style replies like the ones from Schiit's tech is completely, completely fine with me, it's just very clear that they look at my e-mail origins and just copy-paste standard response without bother reading what I wrote.
  
 Edit : Grammar.
 Also, I didn't let their e-mail replies discourage me from loving their headphones though. It's a lovely headphone for my needs and I just so happen to like the "uniqueness" of their design.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> The way I see it, there are no RS2 boxes, Joseph, only RS2 stickers. They simply had to stick an RS2i sticker on top of the other one.


 
 I didn't realize it was a sticker…your right!
 I'll rephrase that…maybe Grado had RS2 stickers left over and they didn't want to waste them.


----------



## Amictus

stacker45 said:


> The way I see it, there are no RS2 boxes, Joseph, only RS2 stickers. They simply had to stick an RS2i sticker on top of the other one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I agree. I felt let down.


----------



## XLR8

I certainly think that Grado can improve their customer service worldwide in 2016.
I know in US customers have excellent support, BUT, I also know that international customers are not all treated equally.

If they can adopt a fair system worldwide, I am sure this will improve the Grado label.


----------



## Bonobo Loco

bobjs said:


> Apologies for asking about what has probably been talked to death about.  But here goes with my specific question :
> 
> I own RS1i, 325is, and 325e.  Of the three, I prefer the RS1i as I feel it is the most refined and balanced.
> 
> I have been continually fighting the urge to purchase the GH1 as I feel it might duplicate the RS1i (at least in terms of form-factor and approximate price).  Question:  How does the  GH1 compare directly with the RS1i (sonically)?


 
  
 I'll give a shot at answering just because it seems no one else has. I actually haven't heard the RS1i which makes my opinion admittedly not the most valuable, but I have heard the original RS1 and the RS1e, and I recently picked up a pair of GH-1's. In terms of form factor it is similar but not the same. The cups are larger in diameter on the GH-1 and the RS1 perhaps protrudes slightly farther from the ear. Of course the color is also different; mahogany is darker and redder than maple. Also the GH1 headband is black where the RS1e is brown, not sure about the RS1i, black I think.

 Here are a couple pictures of me (at home with the GH1 and at the shop auditioning the RS1e).

 GH1

  

  
 RS1e

  

  
 Sonically I would say they are in the same ballpark for sure. I could be happy with any of these three headphones as my primary set (RS1, RS1e, GH1). Many people have been saying that the GH1 with G-cups is in the same league as the PS1k. I have a set of G-cups but haven't tried them on the GH-1 yet. Also I've heard the PS500e but not the PS1ke. To my ears, the GH1 and the RS1 are both more about enjoyment than analytical perfection, when compared with the PS500. Live recordings, rock, acoustic and vocals in particular sound equally good to me on the RS1e when compared to the GH1. In the GH1 thread not many people are comparing that headphone with the RS1 directly for whatever reason but I find them roughly equal. 
  
 To my ear they have a similar sound signature and for that reason, if I owned both pairs I'm not sure which I would reach for first or for what particular kinds of music. I think it's basically a toss-up. One thing to consider is the GH1 is a limited edition and so probably won't drop in value and might increase. It also has a unique look compared to other Grados which makes it cool to own. You asked if it might be redundant to own both pairs and to answer that I'd have to spend a significant amount of time A-B'ing them with various types of music, equipment etc. My personal opinion is that they are probably very close. But if you have the money to spend you could pick up a pair of GH1s and probably resell them in 6 months or whatever for the same amount you paid, assuming you take care of them. Sorry I couldn't be of more definitive assistance but that's my $0.02.


----------



## Adsy

Rockin' those fairy lights :'D


----------



## Bonobo Loco

adsy said:


> Rockin' those fairy lights :'D


 
  
 Yeah holiday decorations. They actually put the GH1 in a bit of a darker light than they deserve. They are markedly lighter than the RS1/2.


----------



## PAM005

Just added the *Grado PS-1000E* to my collection. I did receive the *Turbulents Mantra strap* yesterday, it was mounted in a few minutes and the standard PS-1000E leather strap did replace the standard vinyl SR-125 strap... I'm done for the moment  - let's enjoy my Qobuz account searching for new (unknown) music!


----------



## amigomatt

Does anyone have any recommendations for the best pads with the RS2?  I recently got a used pair without pads and needing recabling, which I did.  However, the only pads I'e got for them presently are the Senn HD414 quarter modded and reversed.  I do love the energy of these headphones but fine the upper mids way too shouty.  I've EQ'd them very effectively but would like to know if anhyone has any pad rolling experience with these RS2s?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## joseph69

amigomatt said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for the best pads with the RS2?  I recently got a used pair without pads and needing recabling, which I did.  However, the only pads I'e got for them presently are the Senn HD414 quarter modded and reversed.  I do love the energy of these headphones but fine the upper mids way too shouty.  I've EQ'd them very effectively but would like to know if anhyone has any pad rolling experience with these RS2s?  Thanks in advance!


 
 Not that it really matters, but which series RS2?
 Most use the (L) cushions which come "stock" on the RS2 models, but if you find the upper miss too shout, you might like TTVJ flat pads which will add more bass and tame the upper mids.


----------



## vapman

I've always preferred flats on my grados


----------



## stacker45

vapman said:


> I've always preferred flats on my grados


 
  
 I can only imagine how the PS500 would sound with flats.


----------



## bassboysam

stacker45 said:


> I can only imagine how the PS500 would sound with flats. :eek:




or a GS/PS1000


----------



## stacker45

bassboysam said:


> or a GS/PS1000


 
  
 You're right. I mentioned the PS500 because they already have a good bass response (for a Grado), and a rolled off treble.
  
 I think that it would be all BOOM BOOM, and no tizz tizz! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I have the PS1000, and the flats, so I could give it a try, but I'm sure that the PS500/F would sound even worse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 One combination that I'm glad to have tried, are the G-cush, with my Bushmills, I still prefer the GH-1/G, but they do cost $700, vs the Bushmills $400.
  
 I have downsized from 8 to 6 Grados, and only 2 pairs still have their original earpads, my RS1, and PS1000.


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

Well ladies and gents, I am going to have to take my leave for now. After careful consideration, I decided to return my 225e. I put Focus Pads on my HE-400S, and they became much more upfront and aggressive, giving me the energy I felt they lacked but the Grado provided, with additional detail to boot. As such, I couldn't justify having two headphones where one does a few things extremely well (the 225e) and one that does everything very well (400S).
  
 But don't be surprised if you see me back again eventually, probably with one of the higher models up the chain. It's been fun!


----------



## SurvivorNVL

merrick said:


> Well ladies and gents, I am going to have to take my leave for now. After careful consideration, I decided to return my 225e. I put Focus Pads on my HE-400S, and they became much more upfront and aggressive, giving me the energy I felt they lacked but the Grado provided, with additional detail to boot. As such, I couldn't justify having two headphones where one does a few things extremely well (the 225e) and one that does everything very well (400S).
> 
> But don't be surprised if you see me back again eventually, probably with one of the higher models up the chain. It's been fun!


 
 Now I am curious.  HE400S with Focus Pads, not the A, though, right?  I'm almost tempted to forego getting an RS2e and get the HE400S, Focus Pad A, and a SR325e with G-Cush, or just one over the other.  Ugh.  Decisions are painful.


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

Regular Focus Pads, not the A, but I did remove the dust covers from the stock grill, which is also meant to have some beneficial sonic effects. Other people have replaced the stock grills entirely to increase outflow.
  
 If I could afford to have a pair of headphones dedicated only to rock, I'd have kept my 225e. But right now I need all rounders because my budget is focused on moving towards my endgame headphone rig. Once all the heavy gear is in place, I can look at diversifying my transducer stable.


----------



## SurvivorNVL

I may have to pick up the HE400S and experiment with the various pads.  Out of curiosity, how was it replacing the pads?  Do they still use the plastic 'clip' system or is it a bit easier like Beyer or Grado replacements?


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

The annoying plastic clip system, sadly. Took me probably ten minutes to make sure mine were aligned right and locked in.


----------



## Supa Mint

Whoa, didn't see that coming. I thought that you were pretty impressed by the 225e. Your impressions left enough of an impact that I picked up a pair to compare to my 80e.

But I understand your logic. By chance, would you have made this decision if you didnt get the Vali 2?


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

That's a good question, and yes, the Vali 2 was a factor in my decision. See, the 225e didn't scale with the Vali at all. It gave me everything it had coming out of my iPhone. And I don't just mean volume, but detail retrieval, tone, anything you'd expect from your headphone's best performance. And there's nothing wrong with that. Grados are easy to drive, that's part of their charm. But the fact that I saw no improvement over that performance with any kind of amp let me know that I had already experienced their full potential. 

However, it wasn't until I heard the change in sound from the new pads in my 400S that I really considered returning the Grados. Until that point, they both were good at different things, and felt different enough that I was comfortable keeping them. After the change in pads, the 400S started to become good at what the Grados did too. They're not AS good for rock, in the way that Grado cans are THE rock and roll cans. But they're good enough at it, and better at some other genres, that I could no longer justify keeping both. Especially since I know that my goal is to move to the next level of gear, hit my personal audio endgame for amp and DAC. 

The weird thing is, prior to the pad change, the 400S felt analytical to me, especially compared to the Grados. The Grados were my fun cans. And they are fun. But with the pad change, the 400S sounded fun too. So now I have two fun cans, but I need something more analytical and reference. As a result, I'm getting a used HD600. That gives me my reference, and I know it will scale with up to whatever equipment I want to throw at it. And at this point, it was a toss up as to which fun can I should keep to sit next to the reference. That's where the scaling factor came into play, and also the fact that my Grados were still in their return window. 

I've also got the Oppo PM-3 incoming for portable use. I've been told they sound similar to the 400S. If that's true, if they sound like the 400S with the Focus Pads that is, then I'll probably sell the 400S for the same reason I'm returning my Grados. Once my endgame gear is in place, I'm going to circle back and take a look at my headphone options again. 

I know this is a lot of detail, but I just wanted to elucidate how many different things went into the decision. It wasn't a simple, "Oh, the 225e isn't good anymore!" Kind of thing. In fact, it's very good and I would be shocked if I never owned a Grado again. And that's the cool thing, I've been checking the sale forums on and off, and it looks like a decent amount of used Grados have come through just in the time I've been looking. They're not to everyone's taste, so I can see why they might change hands a few times. You get people who want to downsize or shift focus in their collection, etc. So now that I know I like the Grados, I can look for good used deals once I'm ready to own a pair again, and move up the ladder into the reference or professional series. But I want to make it clear that I do really like the 225e, I think it's a great buy, especially if you aren't planning on heavily ramping up your rig. 

Anyway, I know you've been comparing the 80e and 225e for a bit now. I'm sure whichever one you decide to stick with is going to serve you well.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Can anyone with the 325is tell if I should buy the flat pads for it? I'm using the quarter-modded Senn pads and the bass seems quite enough for me.


----------



## diavolo rosso

hello all
  
 any recommendation for DAC/AMP or amp under $300 to pair with my 325i?
  
 I need something that give my 325i little more bass impact
  
 cheers


----------



## JoeDoe

diavolo rosso said:


> hello all
> 
> any recommendation for DAC/AMP or amp under $300 to pair with my 325i?
> 
> ...


 
 Little Dot 1+ is a standard for Grados. Also, you could try the tape mod for bass impact without having to really spend more money.


----------



## fjrabon

diavolo rosso said:


> hello all
> 
> any recommendation for DAC/AMP or amp under $300 to pair with my 325i?
> 
> ...



Just EQ it.


----------



## GreenBow

Oppo HA-2.


diavolo rosso said:


> hello all
> 
> any recommendation for DAC/AMP or amp under $300 to pair with my 325i?
> 
> ...


 
 Oppo HA-2. Award winner at that price point.
  
 Audioquest Dragonfly V1.2 for cheaper budget.


----------



## BobJS

williamleonhart said:


> Can anyone with the 325is tell if I should buy the flat pads for it? I'm using the quarter-modded Senn pads and the bass seems quite enough for me.


 
  
 I bought the flats for my 325is to elevate the bass and tamp down the sizzle, and was very pleased.  I thought I had a do-it-yourself 325e on my hands.  Until I bought the 325e.  The 325e's sound is superior.  It makes the 325is with flats bass seem bloated and highs dull.  I have since put the original pads back onto the 325is and appreciate them for what they are.
  
 I've never tried the Senn pads so I can't comment on that.


----------



## jaywillin

diavolo rosso said:


> hello all
> 
> any recommendation for DAC/AMP or amp under $300 to pair with my 325i?
> 
> ...


 
  
  


joedoe said:


> Little Dot 1+ is a standard for Grados. Also, you could try the tape mod for bass impact without having to really spend more money.


 
 the LD is right at the top of recommendations for grados, i've just aquired an amp from garage1217, the project sunrise iii, and i can report it's very good, and more "tunable" than the LD
 the quality is super, and jeremy's customer service is about the best i've encountered in quite a while, maybe ever ! 
 joedoe is right about the tape mod, is you want bass impact, it'll make more of a difference than an amp change


----------



## bassboysam

jaywillin said:


> the LD is right at the top of recommendations for grados, i've just aquired an amp from garage1217, the project sunrise iii, and i can report it's very good, and more "tunable" than the LD
> the quality is super, and jeremy's customer service is about the best i've encountered in quite a while, maybe ever !
> joedoe is right about the tape mod, is you want bass impact, it'll make more of a difference than an amp change


tape mod doesn't really boost the bass. it just reduces the upper mids by 1 or 1.5db from some frequency charts i remember seeing.


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> Can anyone with the 325is tell if I should buy the flat pads for it? I'm using the quarter-modded Senn pads and the bass seems quite enough for me.


 
 With the quarter mod pads your not losing as much of the upper frequencies of the 325is and the bass might be slightly more because the drivers are closer to your ears than using the "stock" (L) cushions. But with TTVJ flat pads you'll have more bass but at the cost of losing the mid-upper frequencies a bit and some sound-stage/air. I have tried them all and personally prefer the (L) cushions. But you do need to try them for yourself.


----------



## jaywillin

bassboysam said:


> tape mod doesn't really boost the bass. it just reduces the upper mids by 1 or 1.5db from some frequency charts i remember seeing.


 
 ahhhh, got it


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> I can only imagine how the PS500 would sound with flats.


 
 "All of my Grados wear flats....
  
 .........or they wear Nothing at All"


----------



## GreenBow

ruthieandjohn said:


> "All of my Grados wear flats....
> 
> .........or they wear Nothing at All"


 

 Ahaha, more more.


----------



## fjrabon

Jon's Converse.


----------



## stacker45

merrick said:


> Well ladies and gents, I am going to have to take my leave for now. After careful consideration, I decided to return my 225e. I put Focus Pads on my HE-400S, and they became much more upfront and aggressive, giving me the energy I felt they lacked but the Grado provided, with additional detail to boot. As such, I couldn't justify having two headphones where one does a few things extremely well (the 225e) and one that does everything very well (400S).
> 
> But don't be surprised if you see me back again eventually, probably with one of the higher models up the chain. It's been fun!


 
  
 Do we even have some?....ladies, I mean.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Why is it that the audiophile community essentially composed of men? I can understand why those big pick up trucks with huge 35'' tires, and 6'' lift kits are mostly driven by men. We all know that these pick ups are male organ extenders, and the higher the truck the longer....well, you know!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But music!, and it's not that women don't like listening to music, it's that they simply don't seem to care about sound quality as much as men do. I would love to be proven wrong, so if there are women reading this, please, let yourselves be heard.


----------



## JPizzzle

Ordered the ps500e from an Authorized dealer for an awesome discount. Arriving Monday-very excited!!!


----------



## Gr33nL34f

stacker45 said:


> Do we even have some?....ladies, I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 you're not wrong i think the women that care about audio quality is small minority but there are a few out there.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

joseph69 said:


> With the quarter mod pads your not losing as much of the upper frequencies of the 325is and the bass might be slightly more because the drivers are closer to your ears than using the "stock" (L) cushions. But with TTVJ flat pads you'll have more bass but at the cost of losing the mid-upper frequencies a bit and some sound-stage/air. I have tried them all and personally prefer the (L) cushions. But you do need to try them for yourself.


 
 Thanks. Actually I'm not ready to buy another pair of Ls yet. They cost too much ;(


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

diavolo rosso said:


> hello all
> 
> any recommendation for DAC/AMP or amp under $300 to pair with my 325i?
> 
> ...


 
 There's plenty of choices:
 - ODAC for the DAC, can't do wrong with this one. Then LIttle Dot I+ with Mullards CV4010 tubes. This gives me the most bass on the 325is and K612. I got the amp from JoeDoe's suggestion and never pondered over anything else.
 - JDS Lab C5D, or if you want more versatility, buy the ODAC and the C5. Both the C5 and C5D have very nice bass boost.
 - Modi + Vali, which also allows tube rolling. I don't prefer Schitt stuffs as much as other people, but they're quite good for the price.
 - THe Oppo HA-2 is very good, but its default sound might be too harsh for the 325i. I have not tried the HA2 with my 325is but did listen to it with a HD598. It sounded a bit colder than usual, which I liked, but not sure about other combinations.


----------



## feelingears

williamleonhart said:


> There's plenty of choices:
> - ODAC for the DAC, can't do wrong with this one. Then LIttle Dot I+ with Mullards CV4010 tubes. This gives me the most bass on the 325is and K612. I got the amp from JoeDoe's suggestion and never pondered over anything else.
> - JDS Lab C5D, or if you want more versatility, buy the ODAC and the C5. Both the C5 and C5D have very nice bass boost.
> - Modi + Vali, which also allows tube rolling. I don't prefer Schitt stuffs as much as other people, but they're quite good for the price.
> - THe Oppo HA-2 is very good, but its default sound might be too harsh for the 325i. I have not tried the HA2 with my 325is but did listen to it with a HD598. It sounded a bit colder than usual, which I liked, but not sure about other combinations.


 

 I just got the Vali 2 (can't speak to the Vali 1) and I prefer the sound of it paired with a Modi 2U DAC over the Modi and Magni 2U amp combo I've been using with my Grado SR60i for the last few months. (FWIW, I bought a SR225e as a gift for someone and then used it a bit after he opened it. Better than SR60i but frankly the 60s didn't come up that short in general.)
  
 It's my impression the overall sonic highs from the Magni 2U were tamed a bit switching to the Vali 2; less strident relatively speaking--relatively. They have a 15 day trial period so that is always an option. Since bass has been mentioned, I got a pair of Philips Fidelio X2s recently and they fit the bill. They don't have the Grado sound, but the overall character is fuller on the low end and fast enough to swing. And I can wear them longer... YMMV, of course.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

feelingears said:


> I just got the Vali 2 (can't speak to the Vali 1) and I prefer the sound of it paired with a Modi 2U DAC over the Modi and Magni 2U amp combo I've been using with my Grado SR60i for the last few months. (FWIW, I bought a SR225e as a gift for someone and then used it a bit after he opened it. Better than SR60i but frankly the 60s didn't come up that short in general.)
> 
> It's my impression the overall sonic highs from the Magni 2U were tamed a bit switching to the Vali 2; less strident relatively speaking--relatively. They have a 15 day trial period so that is always an option. Since bass has been mentioned, I got a pair of Philips Fidelio X2s recently and they fit the bill. They don't have the Grado sound, but the overall character is fuller on the low end and fast enough to swing. And I can wear them longer... YMMV, of course.


 
 Heard plenty of good things about the Philips. I never tried them cos Philips is not that big a headphone brand, but perhaps I should change my mind.
  
 Anyway Grados are very good with tubes. The  O2+ODAC did wonders with my Grados too but I still prefer the tube sound. It's very addictive, and more customisable.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

I just bought the Oppo ha2. Will get it in tomorrow. Hopefully won't add to the highs of my 325es and will just sound clear. I just remember how the magni 2 made the highs too much and I really hope the Oppo doesnt do that.


----------



## adtrance

325e on LD I+ with MUSES02 and Voskhod tubes is pure gold.


----------



## rovopio

adtrance said:


> 325e on LD I+ with MUSES02 and Voskhod tubes is pure gold.


 
  
 Damn.  Now I want to try this. I used the oft-recommended (from the LD I+ threads' 6hm5 on my LD I+. Btw adtrance, can I ask you the seller link where you bought your MUSES02?
  
 I might consider getting it from them as well...


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

adtrance said:


> 325e on LD I+ with MUSES02 and Voskhod tubes is pure gold.


 
 How would you describe your Voskhod? Mine is rather warm with somewhat dry mids.


----------



## diavolo rosso

joedoe said:


> Little Dot 1+ is a standard for Grados. Also, you could try the tape mod for bass impact without having to really spend more money.


 
  
  


greenbow said:


> Oppo HA-2.
> Oppo HA-2. Award winner at that price point.
> 
> Audioquest Dragonfly V1.2 for cheaper budget.


 
  
  


jaywillin said:


> the LD is right at the top of recommendations for grados, i've just aquired an amp from garage1217, the project sunrise iii, and i can report it's very good, and more "tunable" than the LD
> the quality is super, and jeremy's customer service is about the best i've encountered in quite a while, maybe ever !
> joedoe is right about the tape mod, is you want bass impact, it'll make more of a difference than an amp change


 
  
  


williamleonhart said:


> There's plenty of choices:
> - ODAC for the DAC, can't do wrong with this one. Then LIttle Dot I+ with Mullards CV4010 tubes. This gives me the most bass on the 325is and K612. I got the amp from JoeDoe's suggestion and never pondered over anything else.
> - JDS Lab C5D, or if you want more versatility, buy the ODAC and the C5. Both the C5 and C5D have very nice bass boost.
> - Modi + Vali, which also allows tube rolling. I don't prefer Schitt stuffs as much as other people, but they're quite good for the price.
> - THe Oppo HA-2 is very good, but its default sound might be too harsh for the 325i. I have not tried the HA2 with my 325is but did listen to it with a HD598. It sounded a bit colder than usual, which I liked, but not sure about other combinations.


 
  
 thanks for the feedback
 so much love for LD1+ here
  
 I find LD1+ with 3 different tubes in aliexpress (6J1, EF92, WE408A)
which one of those tubes i should get?


----------



## Michael V

diavolo rosso said:


> thanks for the feedback
> so much love for LD1+ here
> 
> I find LD1+ with 3 different tubes in aliexpress (6J1, EF92, WE408A)
> which one of those tubes i should get?


 
 Just buy the cheapest one and then get voskhod *6ZH1P-EV* tubes. They are regarded as the best for the 1+ http://www.ebay.com/itm/131446387039?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 And then get opa2107 op amp or if you want to spend the money get the burson v5.
  
 I have an RS2e and I currently have the voskhod in my 1+ with opa2107 op amp but I just purchased the burson v5 op amp and I'm waiting for it to come in the mail.


----------



## fjrabon

williamleonhart said:


> How would you describe your Voskhod? Mine is rather warm with somewhat dry mids.


 

 it's a bit on the warm side, though nothing compared to the M8100 in terms of warmth.  I found the Voshkod to be the perfect balance of tube warmth and smoothness, while still maintaining great detail retrieval and speed.  It's definitely my favorite EF95 family tube of the 6 I've tried, with the Mullard M8100 coming in second, as a change of pace.  The Mullard may work well if you feel your headphone is too bright, it's a very dark tube.  It kind of almost reminds me of the tube equivalent of the Audeze LCD series.  
  
 Dryness/smoothness, to me that depends more on the headphone.  The Voshkod will impart good speed to fast headphones, which I suppose can sound dry.  But if you have a smooth sounding headphone it will sound smooth.  With a neutral and detailed headphone, it will sound powerful, warm, yet detailed.  The Mullard, on the other hand, slows and smooths everything out a bit.  With a headphone that's already congested, it can sound downright muddy.  WIth a bright detailed headphone, it can sound very pleasant.
  
 I think of the Mullard as a "fixer" tube in that it will fix problems people have.  The Voshkod is a "next level" tube where it will take headphones that you already like their base sound and features to the next level.


----------



## Harry Manback

If any of you kind folks know where I could get these clamps, I'd be very grateful.
  

  
 I saw them in the grado modding thread, but the person who had the headphones said he got them with a Magnum headphone and that they were extra parts.
  
 I want them to replace the plastic rodblocks on the ps1000.  The heavy cups just slide all over the place.  I want to stabilize them.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## adtrance

rovopio said:


> Damn.  Now I want to try this. I used the oft-recommended (from the LD I+ threads' 6hm5 on my LD I+. Btw adtrance, can I ask you the seller link where you bought your MUSES02?
> 
> I might consider getting it from them as well...


 

 I purchased mine through ebay seller janeh2100.


----------



## jaywillin

michael v said:


> Just buy the cheapest one and then get voskhod *6ZH1P-EV* tubes. They are regarded as the best for the 1+ http://www.ebay.com/itm/131446387039?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> And then get opa2107 op amp or if you want to spend the money get the burson v5.
> 
> I have an RS2e and I currently have the voskhod in my 1+ with opa2107 op amp but I just purchased the burson v5 op amp and I'm waiting for it to come in the mail.


 
 how are you going to fit the v5 into the LD ?


----------



## Michael V

jaywillin said:


> how are you going to fit the v5 into the LD ?


 
  
 Burson sells an extender so you can put it in sideways, but I'm just gonna mod my case if it doesn't fit because I didn't buy the extender.


----------



## jaywillin

michael v said:


>


 
 well, then i look forward to hearing how it goes, i have a gustard h10 i'm thinking about getting a pair of v5s for


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> "All of my Grados wear flats....
> 
> .........or they wear Nothing at All"


 
  


fjrabon said:


> Jon's Converse.





> *''F''*





> fjrabon's spelling grade.


----------



## fjrabon

stacker45 said:


> F fjrabon's spelling grade



Not sure I get the joke here?


----------



## jaywillin

fjrabon said:


> Not sure I get the joke here?


 
 john - instead of jon would be my guess


----------



## rovopio

adtrance said:


> I purchased mine through ebay seller janeh2100.


 
  
 Ah, right. Thanks for the info!


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> john - instead of jon would be my guess


 
  
Good guess Jay, I'm giving you an,  ''A''
  
 I hope that I didn't offend you fjrabon!


----------



## fjrabon

stacker45 said:


> Good guess Jay, I'm giving you an,  ''A''
> 
> I hope that I didn't offend you fjrabon!



But Jon is his name.


----------



## jaywillin

fjrabon said:


> But Jon is his name.



Ahhh, we thought you were talking about kayandJOHN


----------



## adtrance

williamleonhart said:


> How would you describe your Voskhod? Mine is rather warm with somewhat dry mids.


 
 I would say that it's very detailed full bodied.  Nothing is lacking, it doesn't mask the treble and doesn't attenuate the bass at all.  That's comparing it to the Corda Jazz solid state amp.


----------



## joseph69

harry manback said:


> If any of you kind folks know where I could get these clamps, I'd be very grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Can you make this photo bigger, I can'y make out what this is?
 If you are referring to the 1/8" shaft collars like these to hold the cups in place you can buy them at a local hobby shop.


----------



## tunes

Has anyone modded their GS 1000 with the wood cups from turbulent labs? If do does it change the SW and how? 

http://turbulentlabs.com/batch-005-cup/


----------



## joseph69

tunes said:


> Has anyone modded their GS 1000 with the wood cups from turbulent labs? If do does it change the SW and how?
> 
> http://turbulentlabs.com/batch-005-cup/


 
 Not that I have, but what do you mean by "SW"…Sound Width?
 I personally wouldn't touch a GS1K. If any thing I would use a 60-225 model.
 Those are very nice looking cups. I use their "classic" cups on my 80i…also very nice!


----------



## Harry Manback

joseph69 said:


> Can you make this photo bigger, I can'y make out what this is?
> If you are referring to the 1/8" shaft collars like these to hold the cups in place you can buy them at a local hobby shop.



http://www.head-fi.org/t/119314/post-your-grado-mods/6795#post_12126375

Looking for those sweet ass rod blocks/clamps!


----------



## joseph69

harry manback said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/119314/post-your-grado-mods/6795#post_12126375
> Looking for those sweet ass rod blocks/clamps!


 
 Thanks for posting the larger photos for me.
 I've never seen anything those before.


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> merrick said:
> 
> 
> > Well ladies and gents, I am going to have to take my leave for now. After careful consideration, I decided to return my 225e. I put Focus Pads on my HE-400S, and they became much more upfront and aggressive, giving me the energy I felt they lacked but the Grado provided, with additional detail to boot. As such, I couldn't justify having two headphones where one does a few things extremely well (the 225e) and one that does everything very well (400S).
> ...


 
 Here's a real woman for you @stacker45! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 BTW @stacker45 I finally got my hands on a vintage receiver and oh boy, she's a beauty! ...the receiver I mean. I need to clean it up a bit, but it's in really good condition!


----------



## HPiper

Would you guys stop with the cool pictures of the vintage equipment. Every time you do that I get this serious case of heartburn..or something like it. I'd love to find something like these.


----------



## whirlwind

Nothing beats the look of a nice vintage receiver......I wish I did not have to be so quiet in my house, because I miss jamming out in my basement.........the 70's, 80's & 90's were spent that way........oh the times that were had.
  
 Maybe some day I can grab another for the basement, I do miss it.


----------



## Bonobo Loco

So I need a bit of advice you guys. I got a pair of GH-1's for my brother's 30th birthday in April. I ordered them early because they're a limited edition and I wasn't sure when supply would run out. Naturally, when they arrived I had to open them up and listen to them, you know, just to see if they work ; ) Well they work alright, and I've enjoyed the **** out of them for the last week or so.
  
 I actually don't own a pair of Grados (other than these, temporarily) and I've grown quite fond of their sound. I'm going to have a hard time giving them up. So my question is this: if I give these away what other set of Grados would most closely replicate their sound? I don't mind spending a bit more if necessary. I've never heard the GS1ke but they get a lot of very positive reviews as well as a lot of **** talking. Then there's the PS1Ke (more than I want to spend).
  
 Anyway I got the GH1 for my brother with the stock pads as well as G-cush. They sound great either way. If I can find a way to give these up, what would be the best replacement set for myself? Thanks in advance.


----------



## TraceStar

I only have the GH-1 and SR60i so can't help you there. 

I can imagine how hard it is to give up the GH-1 sound. TTVJ and 4ourears still seem to have the GH-1 in stock right now.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonobo Loco

tracestar said:


> I only have the GH-1 and SR60i so can't help you there.
> 
> I can imagine how hard it is to give up the GH-1 sound. TTVJ and 4ourears still seem to have the GH-1 in stock right now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


 
  
 I don't think I'll buy a second pair. I like the idea of giving a limited edition phone as a present, I think it makes the gift more special, and this is a special headphone. I'm just wondering which would come closest to the GH1's sound. I've heard the GH1k doesn't have much bass. I'm not looking for a bass-head can, but I would like the bass not to suck. 

 Basically, if there's nothing I can get that will be close to the sound of these I will have a hard time giving them up. I'm looking at the PS500e, RS1e and GS1ke. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tunes

Sorry everyone, I realized that the GS 1K has wood cups already. I meant to say using wood cups to modify the PS 500. Would this significantly change it SQ (sound quality)?


----------



## Bonobo Loco

tunes said:


> Sorry everyone, I realized that the GS 1K has wood cups already. I meant to say using wood cups to modify the PS 500. Would this significantly change it SQ (sound quality)?


 
  
 Everything will be ruined!

 Now answer my question ; )


----------



## TraceStar

bonobo loco said:


> I don't think I'll buy a second pair. I like the idea of giving a limited edition phone as a present, I think it makes the gift more special, and this is a special headphone. I'm just wondering which would come closest to the GH1's sound. I've heard the GH1k doesn't have much bass. I'm not looking for a bass-head can, but I would like the bass not to suck.
> 
> Basically, if there's nothing I can get that will be close to the sound of these I will have a hard time giving them up. I'm looking at the PS500e, RS1e and GS1ke. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.




I've listened to the RS2e and loved the sound. It was a short 30 minute listen though I really loved it. Bass is less than the GH-1 but the mid range was still sweet. 

I hear the PS500e has more bass. Can't confirm this personally, just from reading. The RS1e has a different signature from other Grado. You can try to find the thread somewhere in here.


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fjrabon

bonobo loco said:


> So I need a bit of advice you guys. I got a pair of GH-1's for my brother's 30th birthday in April. I ordered them early because they're a limited edition and I wasn't sure when supply would run out. Naturally, when they arrived I had to open them up and listen to them, you know, just to see if they work ; ) Well they work alright, and I've enjoyed the **** out of them for the last week or so.
> 
> 
> I actually don't own a pair of Grados (other than these, temporarily) and I've grown quite fond of their sound. I'm going to have a hard time giving them up. So my question is this: if I give these away what other set of Grados would most closely replicate their sound? I don't mind spending a bit more if necessary. I've never heard the GS1ke but they get a lot of very positive reviews as well as a lot of **** talking. Then there's the PS1Ke (more than I want to spend).
> ...



you realize you can buy the GH1 for $650 at BH photo, right?


----------



## Bonobo Loco

fjrabon said:


> you realize you can buy the GH1 for $650 at BH photo, right?


 
  
 I got them for that price at 4ourears. I don't understand why that comment is relevant.


----------



## fjrabon

bonobo loco said:


> I got them for that price at 4ourears. I don't understand why that comment is relevant.



I hadn't read the later posts where you said you wanted something that sounds almost exactly like the GH1, but isn't the GH1, sorry. I thought you didn't realize they were still being sold.


----------



## Bonobo Loco

tracestar said:


> I've listened to the RS2e and loved the sound. It was a short 30 minute listen though I really loved it. Bass is less than the GH-1 but the mid range was still sweet.
> 
> I hear the PS500e has more bass. Can't confirm this personally, just from reading. The RS1e has a different signature from other Grado. You can try to find the thread somewhere in here.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I don't understand why the RS2e is getting so much praise. It sound alright, but when you A-B it with the RS1e it falls flat on its face. Yes the RS1 is $200 more than the RS2 but after hearing them side by side I don't know how you could buy the 2 instead of the 1. Save for a couple months if you have to, they're better in every way.


----------



## fjrabon

bonobo loco said:


> I don't understand why the RS2e is getting so much praise. It sound alright, but when you A-B it with the RS1e it falls flat on its face. Yes the RS1 is $200 more than the RS2 but after hearing them side by side I don't know how you could buy the 2 instead of the 1. Save for a couple months if you have to, they're better in every way.



Grado screwed up the early run RS1e and it basically tarnished their reputation and still haven't recovered. For a while the RS2e was actually better, by a wide margin, regardless of price. So a lot of people got burned by the RS1e and never gave it another shot. This issue that caused this (protruding driver too far into the earcups) has supposedly been fixed in later model RS1e, but very few have given it a shot here.


----------



## Bonobo Loco

fjrabon said:


> Grado screwed up the early run RS1e and it basically tarnished their reputation and still haven't recovered. For a while the RS2e was actually better, by a wide margin, regardless of price. So a lot of people got burned by the RS1e and never gave it another shot. This issue that caused this (protruding driver too far into the earcups) has supposedly been fixed in later model RS1e, but very few have given it a shot here.


 
  
 I haven't heard about this. I spent a lot of time listening to both sets of cans in a local shop and to me the RS1 was the clear winner. After taking the advice of head-fi I got the GH1 on order from 4ourears.


----------



## Audio Addict

<>


----------



## ruthieandjohn

bonobo loco said:


> So I need a bit of advice you guys. I got a pair of GH-1's for my brother's 30th birthday in April. I ordered them early because they're a limited edition and I wasn't sure when supply would run out. Naturally, when they arrived I had to open them up and listen to them, you know, just to see if they work ; ) Well they work alright, and I've enjoyed the **** out of them for the last week or so.
> 
> I actually don't own a pair of Grados (other than these, temporarily) and I've grown quite fond of their sound. I'm going to have a hard time giving them up. So my question is this: if I give these away what other set of Grados would most closely replicate their sound? I don't mind spending a bit more if necessary. I've never heard the GS1ke but they get a lot of very positive reviews as well as a lot of **** talking. Then there's the PS1Ke (more than I want to spend).
> 
> Anyway I got the GH1 for my brother with the stock pads as well as G-cush. They sound great either way. If I can find a way to give these up, what would be the best replacement set for myself? Thanks in advance.


 
 It is indeed possible to get another GH1 for yourself, either from the stores mentioned or as used (there is at least one classified ad for a pair here on head-fi.org).  However, I understand the desire to respect the "Limited Edition," so that your brother gets the GH1 and you get something else.
  
 Did you listen to the GH1 with the over-ear G CUSH pads (which you would have to add and/or change yourself), or just the on-ear L bowls that it comes with?  Unlike nearly every other Grado, the GH1 is actually*improved,* at least in some ways, by going to the G CUSH pads.  They are also more comfortable.
  
 I ask because I have been in the midst of trying to burn in my 10-month-old GS1000e headphones.  These are truly over ear (G CUSH), and so if you are amenable to over ear headphones, they would to my mind be your best candidate.  They require a PHENOMENAL amount of burnin (use) before they reach their full potential -- I am at about 170 hours, and they still continue to improve.  They are not quite as good as my GH1s, but they are getting closer.  Eventually, they have the potential of surpassing them, as they have 50mm drivers (rather than the 44mm of the GH1) and a 12-conductor cable (I think GH1 is 8).  But they would be my recommendation if you are comfortable with over-ear pads.
  
 The PS500s are a good candidate, although I would actually recommend the RS2e as closer to the GH1 if you were committed to the original on-ear pads (putting on ear pads on the GS1000e will degrade their sound - you don't want to do that).  The PS500e is actually a wood cup, though it is encased in a metal outer cup, to reduce resonances, according to Grado.  They use this same technique on their top of the line PS1000e, as well.  But the PS500e, while having more bass than the GH1 or RS2e, also is less transparent and has less treble - it is closer to a "normal" headphone sound and has less of the Grado transparency of any other Grados.
  
 The RS1e is liked by some, disliked by others.  Again, it may be a challenge of burn in, as they use the same 50 mm drivers as the GS1000e.  There are also new versions that have less protrusion than the 3/16" that the first RS1e had, where the tube that holds the drivers has a rim that extends above the border of the wood cup and toward the ear (the GS1000e and the PS1000e also have this protrusion).  For the RS1e, lower protrusion and higher serial number (newer) are better.  Generally though, folks prefer the older RS1i, which you can still find used.
  
 Hope this helps!


----------



## joseph69

bonobo loco said:


> I don't think I'll buy a second pair. I like the idea of giving a limited edition phone as a present, I think it makes the gift more special, and this is a special headphone. I'm just wondering which would come closest to the GH1's sound. I've heard the GH1k doesn't have much bass. I'm not looking for a bass-head can, but I would like the bass not to suck.
> Basically, if there's nothing I can get that will be close to the sound of these I will have a hard time giving them up. I'm looking at the PS500e, RS1e and GS1ke. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


 
 I had the GS1Ki/e and just didn't care for either.
 I've never heard the PS-500/e but from what I understand they're the darkest sounding Grado HP?
  


bonobo loco said:


> I don't understand why the RS2e is getting so much praise. *It sound alright, but when you A-B it with the RS1e it falls flat on its face.* Yes the RS1 is $200 more than the RS2 but after hearing them side by side I don't know how you could buy the 2 instead of the 1. Save for a couple months if you have to, they're better in every way.


 
 Still can't understand if you like the GH-1 so much why you just wouldn't buy another one for your self?
 According to you post above, it seems like your answering your own question speaking of the RS1e, no?
  


bonobo loco said:


> I haven't heard about this.* I spent a lot of time listening to both sets of cans in a local shop and to me the RS1 was the clear winner.* After taking the advice of head-fi I got the GH1 on order from 4ourears.


 
 Again, so buy the RS1e for yourself if you don't want to buy/gift the same (GH-1) headphone away.


----------



## beez

williamleonhart said:


> Can anyone with the 325is tell if I should buy the flat pads for it? I'm using the quarter-modded Senn pads and the bass seems quite enough for me.




yes all my grados use flats but metal chamber grados complement the flats the best in my opinion. i actually kinda preferred 325 with flats to rs1i until i got a pair of 325 with hp1000 drivers. metal chamber + flats gives you that full bass impact you need and tames the highs beautifully


----------



## GreenBow

Some time ago there was discussion about Grado soundstage size. I just came across this link to listen to soundstaging.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/578970/a-great-way-to-test-the-stereo-imaging-and-soundstaging-width-depth-on-your-iem


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> Here's a real woman for you @stacker45!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 Heww! you can have her Worms, ''she'' is not my type.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Congratz on the Pioneer SX-780. My first vintage reciever was an SX-880, sorry for the crappy pictrue.


----------



## Supa Mint

merrick said:


> That's a good question, and yes, the Vali 2 was a factor in my decision. See, the 225e didn't scale with the Vali at all. It gave me everything it had coming out of my iPhone. And I don't just mean volume, but detail retrieval, tone, anything you'd expect from your headphone's best performance. And there's nothing wrong with that. Grados are easy to drive, that's part of their charm. But the fact that I saw no improvement over that performance with any kind of amp let me know that I had already experienced their full potential.
> 
> However, it wasn't until I heard the change in sound from the new pads in my 400S that I really considered returning the Grados. Until that point, they both were good at different things, and felt different enough that I was comfortable keeping them. After the change in pads, the 400S started to become good at what the Grados did too. They're not AS good for rock, in the way that Grado cans are THE rock and roll cans. But they're good enough at it, and better at some other genres, that I could no longer justify keeping both. Especially since I know that my goal is to move to the next level of gear, hit my personal audio endgame for amp and DAC.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I appreciate the detail, as understanding other's logic somehow helps me understand my own.  It sounds as if we're in a similar situation with music taste and current equipment.  It's quite an endorsement of the versatility of the 400S with Focus pads that it can be a capable rock music substitute for the Grados.  Especially since I know that you were quite smitten with the sound of the 225e when you first got them.
  
 I've had a slightly backwards response to the Grados.  At first, I had a 'what the hell?' feeling about the sound.  But as time has gone on, I found that the Grado sound has an edge that I find quite addictive for listening to rock music; and I've more recently found that they have a surprisingly wide soundstage that can be fun too.  I've decided that the 400i is going to be my daily driver for now, because it seems to do everything relatively well.  But every once in a while, I want to grab the keys to the air-cooled 911 and take it out for some spirited driving - it just hits me in a way that I don't really understand, and certain can't explain very well.  I decided to keep the 80e, and send the 225e back - independent of S-cushion and L-cushion, I didn't feel the difference was significant enough to justify the price difference.  I'm going to pick up some L-cushions, for when I want some full-throttle fun.
  
 I also picked up a Vali 2, which I'm currently comparing to my Magni 2U.  So far, it seems as if the difference isn't significant.  I'd like to try some new tubes to see what that can do for the sound.  My Grado tube-goal would be to maybe soften some of the brightness (which I find to be slightly fatiguing - especially with the L-cushions), while adding even more gritty electric guitar sound.  If anyone has some suggestions for a good 'Grado rock tube', I'd love to hear some recommendations.


----------



## stacker45

fjrabon said:


> Grado screwed up the early run RS1e and it basically tarnished their reputation and still haven't recovered. For a while the RS2e was actually better, by a wide margin, regardless of price. So a lot of people got burned by the RS1e and never gave it another shot. This issue that caused this (protruding driver too far into the earcups) has supposedly been fixed in later model RS1e, but very few have given it a shot here.


 
  
 I agree with you 100%, and as I've said before, Grado should be more forthcoming about their headphones in general. I mean we still don't know how many ''limited'' edition GH-1 were produced.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 In the RS1e's case, it would've been in their best interest to rename them, say RS1e V2, to let people know that they've made some changes. It's not like they would have to write V2 on the earcups. If it says RS1e V2 on the box, and in the literature, I'd be ok with that.
  
  


joseph69 said:


> I had the GS1Ki/e and just didn't care for either.
> I've never heard the PS-500/e but from what I understand they're the darkest sounding Grado HP?
> 
> Still can't understand if you like the GH-1 so much why you just wouldn't buy another one for your self?
> ...


 
  
 This is pretty much how I see it. Bonobo Loco is making this A LOT more complicated than it has to be.
  
 I'd buy two pairs of GH-1, and be done with it.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> This is pretty much how I see it. Bonobo Loco is making this A LOT more complicated than it has to be.
> I'd buy two pairs of GH-1, and be done with it.


 
 +1
 He can't go wrong if he likes them that much (which I don't blame him).
 Also they could contact each other and not use the same cushions at the same time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm also curious to hear the RS1e with the less perturbing drivers.
 I received the 009 (again) but I have no amp to listen to them.


----------



## traffic

This is completely off the current topic but .... These headphones get better and better every day. I am a newbie so I'm currently using Tidal and there are some great recordings on there. That being said I am a HUGE DMB FAN. I just down loaded some FLAC files of some of their live stuff. Purely magical! Dave and Tim acoustical has new meaning again. Between FLAC content and tubes I am going to go broke real soon. 

Thanks for letting me ramble.... Just can't help the enthusiasm with this new set up. Any reccomendations on possible tubes to roll for your experiences would be grateley appreciated.


----------



## fjrabon

traffic said:


> This is completely off the current topic but .... These headphones get better and better every day. I am a newbie so I'm currently using Tidal and there are some great recordings on there. That being said I am a HUGE DMB FAN. I just down loaded some FLAC files of some of their live stuff. Purely magical! Dave and Tim acoustical has new meaning again. Between FLAC content and tubes I am going to go broke real soon.
> 
> Thanks for letting me ramble.... Just can't help the enthusiasm with this new set up. Any reccomendations on possible tubes to roll for your experiences would be grateley appreciated.


 

 which headphones?  also congrats on the bliss!


----------



## Willalsace

Hi
I would need your hear your extensive knowledge of the Grado. 
A friend of mine gave me a 325 and another a GS1000 for test with my new Audio-gd Master 11.
I have personally an AKG K701 which is working much better with the Master 11 compared the the amplifier I had before.
At first I tested the 325 and switched to the GS1000. 
I found the 325 better in deep bass more frontal medium and highs not so.... high compared to the GS1000. 
Soundstage was really limited compared to the GS1000. 
I really like how the GS1000 is light and comfortable, but is disappointed with the deep bass.
My question: how the RS1i compare with the 325 and GS1000? 
I would buy straight away the Soundstage of the GS1000 with more deep bass and a little bit faster for electro music.
Do you think that the GH1 with Gcush would be the one or would the RS1 better?
I listen to blues, rock, electro, reggae, voices, guitar folk,some jazz, but no classical music.
I am a little bit lost now...


----------



## traffic

fjrabon said:


> which headphones?  also congrats on the bliss!


GS1000. Have about 85 hours of play time on them about now.


----------



## jaywillin

traffic said:


> This is completely off the current topic but .... These headphones get better and better every day. I am a newbie so I'm currently using Tidal and there are some great recordings on there. That being said I am a HUGE DMB FAN. I just down loaded some FLAC files of some of their live stuff. Purely magical! Dave and Tim acoustical has new meaning again. Between FLAC content and tubes I am going to go broke real soon.
> 
> Thanks for letting me ramble.... Just can't help the enthusiasm with this new set up. Any reccomendations on possible tubes to roll for your experiences would be grateley appreciated.


 
  
 music is always a topic here ! i love DMB too
 rolling tubes can be addictive ! enjoy the ride though


----------



## jaywillin

now here is something completely different from my usual musical selections, but i really like this piece, and love the visuals


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> +1
> He can't go wrong if he likes them that much (which I don't blame him).
> Also they could contact each other and not use the same cushions at the same time.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I don't think that his brother would mind if he bought a pair of GH-1 for himself, too.
  
 ''perturbing'' Joseph...really!, I admit that French is my native tongue, but I'll stick with protruding, if you don't mind.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 That being said, I'd be curious to hear both, because from what I've read, there seems to be a big difference between the two.
  
 Congratz no the 009, again!, what's the target date for your BHSE?


----------



## joseph69

willalsace said:


> Hi
> I would need your hear your extensive knowledge of the Grado.
> A friend of mine gave me a 325 and another a GS1000 for test with my new Audio-gd Master 11.
> I have personally an AKG K701 which is working much better with the Master 11 compared the the amplifier I had before.
> ...


 
 The GH-1 with (G) cushions…but I don't want to feel like I'm pushing the (G) cushions on you! 
  


stacker45 said:


> I don't think that his brother would mind if he bought a pair of GH-1 for himself, too.
> 
> ''perturbing'' Joseph...really!, I admit that French is my native tongue, but I'll stick with protruding, if you don't mind.
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, you never heard of that word???
 Damn spell check sometime does whatever it wants!
 Thanks for the congrats…not sure of the target date, but batch #4 (mine) is complete but they're being burned in according to Justin.


----------



## joseph69

bonobo loco said:


>


 
 By all means I was in no way trying to be nasty/rude in my reply to your post (HERE) I was just saying.


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a real woman for you @stacker45
> ...


hehehe, I'm happily engaged to a great gal already so I'll have to pass on that offer! 

Oh man that sx-880 looks beautiful! I'm very happy with my purchase. I paid $60 for it and it is fully working. I'll keep my eyes peeled for a Marantz and I would also like to hear a Sansui hopefully one day.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


>


 
 Jay, thought you might find this interesting…maybe?


----------



## TRapz

In the next couple months I'll be upgrading, and today, I went to a local headphone store to try out the PS500. I wanted to try the RS2e and SR225e, but they didn't have them out of the box. I loved the PS500, notably the soundstage and bass response while keeping Grado's foward sound (compared to my SR80i). However, if possible, I'd like to spend a little less on my upgrade. My main question was how the SR225e compares to the PS500; does it have more soundstage than my SR80i and a little more bass? Also, how does the RS2e compare, asking the same questions?


----------



## Supa Mint

jaywillin said:


> now here is something completely different from my usual musical selections, but i really like this piece, and love the visuals


 
  
 Yes, that was pretty cool!


----------



## Michael V

trapz said:


> In the next couple months I'll be upgrading, and today, I went to a local headphone store to try out the PS500. I wanted to try the RS2e and SR225e, but they didn't have them out of the box. I loved the PS500, notably the soundstage and bass response while keeping Grado's foward sound (compared to my SR80i). However, if possible, I'd like to spend a little less on my upgrade. My main question was how the SR225e compares to the PS500; does it have more soundstage than my SR80i and a little more bass? Also, how does the RS2e compare, asking the same questions?


 
 Before I got my RS2e I owned the hd650 and went to a store and tried out the hifiman he-400i,senn hd700, grado ps500e, and RS2e. The he-400, hd700, and ps500e all sounded like complete garbage to me. I was honestly about to walk out the store and keep my hd650. Only thing was the ps500e had amazing bass. Then I tried the RS2e and it blew my mind. Such amazing clarity while keeping the hd650 features but better. The other 3 headphones felt like I was sitting so far away from the music but the rs2e the music was in my ears right in front of me. Every song I listen to is just wow, especially live albums they sound so real. The Eagles - Hotel California live is literally so amazing with these headphones and a little dot 1+ hybrid amp and I just can't stop listening to it. People seem to rave about the ps500e but it literally sounded exactly the same as the he-400i but with better bass. Maybe the fiio they had powering it wasn't enough or the right combo. I also see a few people here saying the RS2e is the best out of all the grado's they've listened to. So it makes me feel like I've made the right choice


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Jay, thought you might find this interesting…maybe?




 thanks joseph , very nice
 one word :
 sumptuous !


----------



## fjrabon

trapz said:


> In the next couple months I'll be upgrading, and today, I went to a local headphone store to try out the PS500. I wanted to try the RS2e and SR225e, but they didn't have them out of the box. I loved the PS500, notably the soundstage and bass response while keeping Grado's foward sound (compared to my SR80i). However, if possible, I'd like to spend a little less on my upgrade. My main question was how the SR225e compares to the PS500; does it have more soundstage than my SR80i and a little more bass? Also, how does the RS2e compare, asking the same questions?



I owned the 225e for about a year and have owned the 80e now for about 4 months. The 225e does have much better soundstage than the 80e. The bass is about the same in amount, the 80e may actually sound like it has a tiny bit more bass. But the 225e has faster, more detailed bass. However the biggest difference to me between them is the 225e's imaging accuracy. It has a crisp sense of realism that the 80e doesn't have. 

The rs2e is similar to the 225e, but without the harshness that the 225e can sometimes have. The rs2e is also a bit more transparent.


----------



## TRapz

michael v said:


> Before I got my RS2e I owned the hd650 and went to a store and tried out the hifiman he-400i,senn hd700, grado ps500e, and RS2e. The he-400, hd700, and ps500e all sounded like complete garbage to me. I was honestly about to walk out the store and keep my hd650. Only thing was the ps500e had amazing bass. Then I tried the RS2e and it blew my mind. Such amazing clarity while keeping the hd650 features but better. The other 3 headphones felt like I was sitting so far away from the music but the rs2e the music was in my ears right in front of me. Every song I listen to is just wow, especially live albums they sound so real. The Eagles - Hotel California live is literally so amazing with these headphones and a little dot 1+ hybrid amp and I just can't stop listening to it. People seem to rave about the ps500e but it literally sounded exactly the same as the he-400i but with better bass. Maybe the fiio they had powering it wasn't enough or the right combo. I also see a few people here saying the RS2e is the best out of all the grado's they've listened to. So it makes me feel like I've made the right choice


 


fjrabon said:


> I owned the 225e for about a year and have owned the 80e now for about 4 months. The 225e does have much better soundstage than the 80e. The bass is about the same in amount, the 80e may actually sound like it has a tiny bit more bass. But the 225e has faster, more detailed bass. However the biggest difference to me between them is the 225e's imaging accuracy. It has a crisp sense of realism that the 80e doesn't have.
> 
> The rs2e is similar to the 225e, but without the harshness that the 225e can sometimes have. The rs2e is also a bit more transparent.


 
 Thank you both for your help. Would you say then that the RS2e has a similar amount of bass when compared to the PS500? I thought the PS500 was decently warm and others here seem to think they're the darkest of the Grados. That's something which I really loved about it; it had the soundstage and bass I like but it kept the aggressive sound and forward mids.
  
 I think the SR225e may not be for me if it doesn't have a bit more bass. I like my SR80i, but I have the bass boost on my E12A on with it and I still find it a little bright and a little bass-light. There wasn't a pair out at the store I visited at the time, but I may be able to try it out before I buy something, and if I can, I think I will. I would certainly like to hear the soundstage and imaging improvements. Unfortunately, I won't be able to try the RS2e.
  
 Thanks again for everyone's help.


----------



## whirlwind

traffic said:


> This is completely off the current topic but .... These headphones get better and better every day. I am a newbie so I'm currently using Tidal and there are some great recordings on there. That being said I am a HUGE DMB FAN. I just down loaded some FLAC files of some of their live stuff. Purely magical! Dave and Tim acoustical has new meaning again. Between FLAC content and tubes I am going to go broke real soon.
> 
> Thanks for letting me ramble.... Just can't help the enthusiasm with this new set up. Any reccomendations on possible tubes to roll for your experiences would be grateley appreciated.


 
 Congrats, sound like you are having a wonderful time and are really enjoying your music.
  
 I understand about the tube rabbit hole, every time I get some money save up for a set of cans....I end up spending it on more tubes that I want instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.......I just bought these the other day, and i can't wait to hear how they sound.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vacuum-Tubes-EL3N-PHILIPS-2-Pieces-NOS-NIB-1-pair-16-available-/331644471737?hash=item4d378d09b9:g:wGAAAOSwHnFV5zle&rmvSB=true
  
 Oh, and don't worry about rambling here...that is what we do! 
  
  


joseph69 said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




 This is usually not what I listen too....but that is some very nice chill music, Joseph


----------



## fjrabon

trapz said:


> Thank you both for your help. Would you say then that the RS2e has a similar amount of bass when compared to the PS500? I thought the PS500 was decently warm and others here seem to think they're the darkest of the Grados. That's something which I really loved about it; it had the soundstage and bass I like but it kept the aggressive sound and forward mids.
> 
> I think the SR225e may not be for me if it doesn't have a bit more bass. I like my SR80i, but I have the bass boost on my E12A on with it and I still find it a little bright and a little bass-light. There wasn't a pair out at the store I visited at the time, but I may be able to try it out before I buy something, and if I can, I think I will. I would certainly like to hear the soundstage and imaging improvements. Unfortunately, I won't be able to try the RS2e.
> 
> Thanks again for everyone's help.



It's been a long time since I've listened to the I series, and the e series definitely has more bass. So I'd guess the 225e and 80e have more bass than the 80i. But again, been a long time since I've listened to the I series.

The 500e has more bass than the rs2e. The 500e is probably the bassiest Grado I've ever heard. I've never heard Bushmills, GH or HF series.


----------



## dr cornelius

trapz said:


> Thank you both for your help. Would you say then that the RS2e has a similar amount of bass when compared to the PS500? I thought the PS500 was decently warm and others here seem to think they're the darkest of the Grados. That's something which I really loved about it; it had the soundstage and bass I like but it kept the aggressive sound and forward mids.
> 
> I think the SR225e may not be for me if it doesn't have a bit more bass. I like my SR80i, but I have the bass boost on my E12A on with it and I still find it a little bright and a little bass-light. There wasn't a pair out at the store I visited at the time, but I may be able to try it out before I buy something, and if I can, I think I will. I would certainly like to hear the soundstage and imaging improvements. Unfortunately, I won't be able to try the RS2e.
> 
> Thanks again for everyone's help.


 

 I haven’t heard the 80i so I don’t know where you’re coming from, but if you’re looking for more bass - and everyone’s idea of a lot or a little bass is subjective - you’re probably not going to want the RS2e.  I own the RS2e, and heard the 500e in a store, the 500 had more bass - but I prefer the RS2e’s overall presentation...
  
 My guess is the 225e will have more bass than the 80i - someone can correct me on this, but I think the e-series generally have more bass than the previous Grados.  Whether the 225e is enough, is up to you.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> thanks joseph , very nice
> one word :
> sumptuous !


 


whirlwind said:


> This is usually not what I listen too....but that is some very nice chill music, Joseph


 
 Glad you thought it was cool for a change, also sounds nice with the Grados.
 I posted this particular song because some of the guitars reminded me of some tracks on Pink Floyds
 "Momentary Lapse of Reason".


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > thanks joseph , very nice
> ...


 
 yeah, it sounds very nice.


----------



## jaywillin

nice version here


----------



## GreenBow

@joseph69 thanks for linking a good Fourplay track. Pretty cool.
  
 I have a track for everyone. The Late September Dogs by Melissa Etheridge, from her first album named Melissa Etheridge. This is a good quality upload too, (nice,) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1ZVisvGtcE


----------



## Amictus

*stacker45 *"In the RS1e's case, it would've been in their best interest to rename them, say RS1e V2, to let people know that they've made some changes. It's not like they would have to write V2 on the earcups. If it says RS1e V2 on the box, and in the literature, I'd be ok with that."
  


joseph69 said:


> +1
> He can't go wrong if he likes them that much (which I don't blame him).
> Also they could contact each other and not use the same cushions at the same time.
> 
> ...


 
 There seems to be a feeling that there has been a quiet revision of the RS1e. Has anyone got any evidence of that? Photos of the drivers in relation to their distance sticking out of the cups would be interesting.
  
 Secondly (feeling humble), can anyone tell me how to quote just part of a post without doing what I have done to stacker45 here, i.e. just copy and paste? I thank 'ee.


----------



## joseph69

amictus said:


> There seems to be a feeling that there has been a quiet revision of the RS1e. Has anyone got any evidence of that? Photos of the drivers in relation to their distance sticking out of the cups would be interesting.
> 
> Secondly (feeling humble), can anyone tell me how to quote just part of a post without doing what I have done to stacker45 here, i.e. just copy and paste? I thank 'ee.


 
 There is photos of the RS1e with the earlier drivers pretruding more than the newer drivers…but I contacted Grado about this and they told me that there was never is going to be a reversion of the RS1e. It seems they just recessed the drivers more in the newer models.
  
 When you want to "quote" a post click "quote" then go to the box toward the bottom of the last post then in that box is the post you want to quote...highlight the part of the post you *don't* want to quote and delete it…then you're left with the part of the post you want to quote…then submit.


----------



## Amictus

Ah, Joseph69... Grado Master and general source of wisdom and clevertude. Thank you so much.


----------



## joseph69

amictus said:


> Ah, Joseph69... Grado Master and general source of wisdom and clevertude. Thank you so much.


 
 Not really. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Your welcome.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> The GH-1 with (G) cushions…but I don't want to feel like I'm pushing the (G) cushions on you!
> 
> Yeah, you never heard of that word???
> Damn spell check sometime does whatever it wants!
> Thanks for the congrats…not sure of the target date, but batch #4 (mine) is complete but they're being burned in according to Justin.


 
  
 I have heard of that word, but I've never seen it used it that context.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Regarding the 009, I envy you Buddy, maybe one day I'll have enough guts to pull the triger too,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        
  


wormsdriver said:


> hehehe, I'm happily engaged to a great gal already so I'll have to pass on that offer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I didn't mention Marantz because I didn't want to burst your bubble, but in my opinion, the Marantz not only sound better, but they also look great, and they hold their value. Shortly after I bought my Marantz 2220B, I sold my SX-880.
  
 I liked it so much, that I bought two more, a 2226B, and a 2235B. I encourage Grado fans to buy a low power Marants reciever, or integreated amp from the 70's. They're a great match with all of my Grados, and they sounnd great,  look good, they're affordable, and they hold their value, what more can one want?
  
 This is the first one I've bought, and got me hooked on Marantz.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I have heard of that word, but I've never seen it used it that context.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice vintage Marantz!
 Thanks stacker, I'm sure if you really want to give the Stax a try you will one day!


----------



## traffic

stacker45 said:


> Heww! you can have her Worms, ''she'' is not my type.:blink:
> 
> Congratz on the Pioneer SX-780. My first vintage reciever was an SX-880, sorry for the crappy pictrue.


I just went up stairs and remembers my uncle gave me his old pioneer SX-750 plugged it in and it works perfectly! Might have to Chang it from a printer stand to its own shelf.


----------



## Audio Addict

joseph69 said:


> Nice vintage Marantz!
> Thanks stacker, I'm sure if you really want to give the Stax a try you will one day!




You are making me consider pulling my Marantz 2285


----------



## stacker45

traffic said:


> I just went up stairs and remembers my uncle gave me his old pioneer SX-750 plugged it in and it works perfectly! Might have to Chang it from a printer stand to its own shelf.


 
  
 From what I've read, the 50 series are superior than the 80 series. One thing for sure the SX-850 recievers are more heavy than the SX-880 I used to own.
  
 I have found a better pictrue of my Pioneer SX-880.

  


joseph69 said:


> Nice vintage Marantz!
> Thanks stacker, I'm sure if you really want to give the Stax a try you will one day!


 
  
 Even if I do, you still won't be rid of me, because I'm going to keep a few of my Grados.
  
 This way, I'll have an excuse to come on the Grado threads, and bore you guys with my nonsense! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


audio addict said:


> You are making me consider pulling my Marantz 2285


 
  
 Considering how underrated Marantz amp sections are, that is a very powerful reciever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The 2220B, is rated at 20 watts RMS per channel, and it's real power is 36 wpc RMS.
  
 By the way, what do you mean by ''pulling'' your 2285? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 This is my 2226B, and my 6350Q turntable.

 I recently took this pic of my wooden Grados, notice how big the Bushmills look next to the RS1.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I have found a better pictrue of my Pioneer SX-880.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry, I thought this was the Marantz.
 Go for it! I'm not selling my PS1Ke or any other of my Grados this time around…for sure.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Sorry, I thought this was the Marantz.
> Go for it! I'm not selling my PS1Ke or any other of my Grados this time around…for sure.


 
  
 I don't know about you, but I get attatched to my audio gear, especially my limited edition headphones, and amps.


----------



## jaywillin

y'all know how big of a warren haynes fan i am, his collaboration with railroad earth is super, check out the album "ashes & dust"  it's sounding very nice with the magnum v6 this morning


----------



## whirlwind

^^ Yes, that is a wonderful album ^^
  
 Think I may give it a listen


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I don't know about you, but I get attatched to my audio gear, especially my limited edition headphones, and amps.


 
 I sure do get attached to my equipment. That said, I would never sell my GS-1/WA6 either.
 As a matter of fact, theres a GS-1 for sale on the forums from @merc132 and every time I look at it I'm tempted to buy it!.


----------



## wormsdriver

@joseph69 
ha! The silver does look nice now doesn't it! I was looking at it too!


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> @joseph69
> ha! The silver does look nice now doesn't it! I was looking at it too!


 
 Thats funny, we both own it and were both looking at it as if we didn't …how nuts is that?
 Mine is also silver no less!


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > @joseph69
> ...


lol, I have a black one, so at least I have an excuse to look at the silver one. Now you on the other hand...

It's a disease I tells ya!


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> lol, I have a black one, so at least I have an excuse to look at the silver one. Now you on the other hand...
> It's a disease I tells ya!


 
 You do have a better reason being yours is black.
 Yeah, it sure is a disease!


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> You do have a better reason being yours is black.
> Yeah, it sure is a disease!


 
  
 Joseph....Buddy!....take my advice, and buy the black GS-1, I mean, everybody knows that you have to have an amp that matches your shoes!.........what! oh! it's a silver GS-1, well, everybody knows that you have to have an amp that matches your....your....belt buckle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 If I have sold my GS1k, and I have given my SR80i to my goddaughter, does this mean that I'm in remission?


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Joseph....Buddy!....take my advice, and buy the black GS-1, I mean, everybody knows that you have to have an amp that matches your shoes!.........what! oh! it's a silver GS-1, well, everybody knows that you have to have an amp that matches your....your....belt buckle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 LOL!
 It means your on your way to remission!


----------



## JoeDoe

Any of you Grado junkies running yours from a geek pulse? I've got my RS1 coming from A MAD Ear being fed by the geek and well... D@MN it sounds good! 

Actually having a hard time hearing any difference between the tubes and the headphone out of the geek...


----------



## Audio Addict

joedoe said:


> Any of you Grado junkies running yours from a geek pulse? I've got my RS1 coming from A MAD Ear being fed by the geek and well... D@MN it sounds good!
> 
> Actually having a hard time hearing any difference between the tubes and the headphone out of the geek...




I use a Pulse Infinity with the GH1 and find it drives them well but for overall tone. I really like the Burson Audio SSA v5 discrete opamp. I use a RCA out to a Lycan with the v5 and just enjoy it more.


----------



## krud484

Can anyone identify these RS1s on eBay?


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Any of you Grado junkies running yours from a geek pulse? I've got my RS1 coming from A MAD Ear being fed by the geek and well... D@MN it sounds good!
> 
> Actually having a hard time hearing any difference between the tubes and the headphone out of the geek...


 
 larry ho knows his business , you have the infinity right ?


----------



## jaywillin

now glenn frey RIP


----------



## whirlwind

RIP Glenn


----------



## JoeDoe

jaywillin said:


> larry ho knows his business , you have the infinity right ?


 
 Yep. It's got about 30 hours on it, and I'm barely hearing any reason to keep the MAD... Supposed to get better with burn-in too!


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Yep. It's got about 30 hours on it, and I'm barely hearing any reason to keep the MAD... Supposed to get better with burn-in too!


 
 i kinda regret selling mine, soundwise anyway, it was as good as anything i've ever had, i just get impulsive you know


----------



## bassboysam

krud484 said:


> Can anyone identify these RS1s on eBay?




pre RS1i but hard to tell which.


----------



## stacker45

krud484 said:


> Can anyone identify these RS1s on eBay?


 
  
 You could try asking the seller.


----------



## krud484

stacker45 said:


> You could try asking the seller.


 

 It's from the eBay valet service. Someone is having eBay make the sale for them. I don't see an option anywhere to contact them.


----------



## joseph69

krud484 said:


> It's from the eBay valet service. Someone is having eBay make the sale for them. I don't see an option anywhere to contact them.


 
 Look under "more actions" and you should say "contact seller".


----------



## zazex

krud484 said:


> It's from the eBay valet service. Someone is having eBay make the sale for them. I don't see an option anywhere to contact them.


 
  
 Scroll almost all the way down - below the large picture, on the left, is a link: "Ask a question"
  
 This may be the link, you can try it, otherwise you'll have to log in to eBay to ask the question >
 http://contact.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ShowSellerFAQ&iid=331757362573&requested=eastvalestore&redirect=0&frm=284&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l1499&ssPageName=PageSellerM2MFAQ_VI


----------



## krud484

Alright I submitted a few questions. I'll let you guys know what they say. I'm not determined to buy, but they appear to be from the late 90s or very early 2000s. You don't see a buttoned RS1 from that era go on sale anywhere nowadays. We'll see.


----------



## stacker45

These are for sale in my local adds. They'tre labled as GS1000 with a custom box, but judging from the size of the cable, they look like they're from the ''i'' serie. He wants $450 in Monopoly....Oups sorry!, I mean, Canadian money.
  
 I just sent a PM to the seller, but in the mean time, I'd like to know if you guys agree with me, that they look like they're from the ''i'' serie.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> These are for sale in my local adds. They'tre labled as GS1000 with a custom box, but judging from the size of the cable, they look like they're from the ''i'' serie. He wants $450 in Monopoly....Oups sorry!, I mean, Canadian money.
> 
> I just sent a PM to the seller, but in the mean time, I'd like to know if you guys agree with me, that they look like they're from the ''i'' serie.


 
 Are you thinking of buying these to go with your GS1000s?


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Are you thinking of buying these to go with your GS1000s?


 
  
 Nope, I just type Grado in my local adds, and see what pops up. Who knows, maybe I'll stumble on another pair of cheap HP1000, or Bushmills-X. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I thought you knew, I recently sold my GS1000.
  
 So, what do you think John, do they look like GS1000i to you too?


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> These are for sale in my local adds. They'tre labled as GS1000 with a custom box, but judging from the size of the cable, they look like they're from the ''i'' serie. He wants $450 in Monopoly....Oups sorry!, I mean, Canadian money.
> 
> I just sent a PM to the seller, but in the mean time, I'd like to know if you guys agree with me, that they look like they're from the ''i'' serie.


 
 Its hard for me to tell from the photos, but maybe if you can get the serial # Grado can tell you what series they are. But, your right, it does look like an 8 conductor cable…as far as I can see.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Nope, I just type Grado in my local adds, and see what pops up. Who knows, maybe I'll stumble on another pair of cheap HP1000, or Bushmills-X.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 They look like GS1000i, both due to cord thickness and due to the darker finish on the wood.  I can easily distinguish them from my GS1000es, but I must confess, I have never actually seen a GS1000 (non-i), so I feel a bit shaky on that.
  
 Here is a picture of what purports to be a (non-i) GS1000.  Note that the wood is natural in color, rather than stained and lacquered as the GS1000i seems to be.  Note also that the posts are square (have to look closely) as is typical of older Grado wood headphones, rather than round as on the GS1000i.


----------



## HPiper

stacker45 said:


> These are for sale in my local adds. They'tre labled as GS1000 with a custom box, but judging from the size of the cable, they look like they're from the ''i'' serie. He wants $450 in Monopoly....Oups sorry!, I mean, Canadian money.
> 
> I just sent a PM to the seller, but in the mean time, I'd like to know if you guys agree with me, that they look like they're from the ''i'' serie.


 
 If you happen to run across some GS1000i at a good price could you be so kind as to let me know pls.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

450 CAD? I'd definitely go for it at that price.


----------



## bassboysam

stacker45 said:


> Nope, I just type Grado in my local adds, and see what pops up. Who knows, maybe I'll stumble on another pair of cheap HP1000, or Bushmills-X. :tongue_smile:
> 
> I thought you knew, I recently sold my GS1000.
> 
> So, what do you think John, do they look like GS1000i to you too?


if you don't end up buying them let me know. I'd make an offer.


----------



## Amictus

I am in a strange place. I have several prestigious headphones which please me very much, am a classical music devotee, and yet am just listening to my Grados, one of which is the black sheep of the family. I am also thinking buying at least one other set of Grados. Am I sick? Is this a known condition?


----------



## joseph69

amictus said:


> Am I sick? Is this a known condition?


 
 No your not sick, this is a known condition.


----------



## boyd32450

joseph69 said:


> No your not sick, this is a known condition.


 

 Maybe we should open up a Grado Owners Anonymous


----------



## Bonobo Loco

So I bought a set of GH1's as a 30th birthday present for my brother. They arrived not too long ago. Yesterday I showed to them to my mom so she could see and hear them before they're sent off to Germany where he lives. Tears ran down her face. She was completely blown away, she honestly couldn't believe how good they sound.


----------



## joseph69

boyd32450 said:


> Maybe we should open up a Grado Owners Anonymous


 
 This was brought up before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


bonobo loco said:


> So I bought a set of GH1's as a 30th birthday present for my brother. They arrived not too long ago. Yesterday I showed to them to my mom so she could see and hear them before they're sent off to Germany where he lives. Tears ran down her face. She was completely blown away, she honestly couldn't believe how good they sound.


 
 So what are you going to buy for yourself?


----------



## fjrabon

boyd32450 said:


> Maybe we should open up a Grado Owners Anonymous


 

 isn't that what this thread is?


----------



## bookah

I'm new to the forum, although I've read elsewhere that a modded Sr60e is on par with the 325e. Pretty accurate?


----------



## fjrabon

bookah said:


> I'm new to the forum, although I've read elsewhere that a modded Sr60e is on par with the 325e. Pretty accurate?


 

 lol no.


----------



## boyd32450

bookah said:


> I'm new to the forum, although I've read elsewhere that a modded Sr60e is on par with the 325e. Pretty accurate?


 

 Well you apparently are new to Grados as well. I am fairly new to the forum myself and I have an RS1i and a modded 225. The modded 225 sounds great but even with wood cups I am sure it won't sound as good as 325i/e. Don't get me wrong. Modding is cool and will most of the time improve your sound. My suggestion to you is to go to a hi-fi dealer that carry's Grado and try your modded 60e with the rest of the lineup. In the meantime MOD ON; its alot of fun.


----------



## fjrabon

boyd32450 said:


> Well you apparently are new to Grados as well. I am fairly new to the forum myself and I have an RS1i and a modded 225. The modded 225 sounds great but even with wood cups I am sure it won't sound as good as 325i/e. Don't get me wrong. Modding is cool and will most of the time improve your sound. My suggestion to you is to go to a hi-fi dealer that carry's Grado and try your modded 60e with the rest of the lineup. In the meantime MOD ON; its alot of fun.


 

 I agree that modding can be fun, and can sometimes improve the sound.  But in my experience most mods that aren't essentially rebuilding the headphone from scratch (ie magnum builds with new drivers and cables) sound worse.


----------



## Bonobo Loco

joseph69 said:


> This was brought up before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Been considering the PS500e.


----------



## GreenBow

bonobo loco said:


> So I bought a set of GH1's as a 30th birthday present for my brother. They arrived not too long ago. Yesterday I showed to them to my mom so she could see and hear them before they're sent off to Germany where he lives. Tears ran down her face. She was completely blown away, she honestly couldn't believe how good they sound.


----------



## joseph69

bonobo loco said:


> Been considering the PS500e.


 
 Have you heard the PS500e?


----------



## Bonobo Loco

joseph69 said:


> Have you heard the PS500e?


 

 I've heard the original PS500 and liked it, and I've read a lot of positive reviews of the PS500e. I've heard both the RS2e and RS1e and liked them, and I've heard a couple people say they liked the PS500e better than the RS1e. Seems like it might be the right call.

 Edit: Oh and this is totally off topic but I thought that Grados would suck with electronic music but they're actually decent. I'm listening to some electronica right now on the GH1's hold up pretty well. They're definitely not ideal EDM cans but they're very quick & lively. I don't find myself thinking that I need to reach for a different set of cans. Happy surprise.
  
 Another happy surprise is how good these are at low volume listening. With my HD650s I almost always crank them up, but with the Grados even at very low levels they are enjoyable.


----------



## GreenBow

Grados are absolutely perfect with electronic music. I can't think of any good music they would be less than perfect with.


----------



## joseph69

bonobo loco said:


> I've heard the original PS500 and liked it, and I've read a lot of positive reviews of the PS500e. I've heard both the RS2e and RS1e and liked them, and I've heard a couple people say they liked the PS500e better than the RS1e. Seems like it might be the right call.
> 
> Edit: Oh and this is totally off topic but I thought that Grados would suck with electronic music but they're actually decent. I'm listening to some electronica right now on the GH1's hold up pretty well. They're definitely not ideal EDM cans but they're very quick & lively. I don't find myself thinking that I need to reach for a different set of cans. Happy surprise.


 
 I've never heard the PS-500e for myself…and for that matter the PS-500/RS1e/RS2e either.
 Keep us posted on your purchase.


----------



## Bonobo Loco

greenbow said:


> Grados are absolutely perfect with electronic music. I can't think of any good music they would be less than perfect with.


 
  
 I think a lot of people want the sub-bass that you'd get with something like Audeze's, or the bass impact you'd get with a closed can like a Fostex or Ultrasone. Those all use bigger drivers than the Grados also, like wearing loudspeakers on your head. So I didn't expect the Grados to excel in this area but they're pretty good.


----------



## fjrabon

bonobo loco said:


> I've heard the original PS500 and liked it, and I've read a lot of positive reviews of the PS500e. I've heard both the RS2e and RS1e and liked them, and I've heard a couple people say they liked the PS500e better than the RS1e. Seems like it might be the right call.
> 
> Edit: Oh and this is totally off topic but I thought that Grados would suck with electronic music but they're actually decent. I'm listening to some electronica right now on the GH1's hold up pretty well. They're definitely not ideal EDM cans but they're very quick & lively. I don't find myself thinking that I need to reach for a different set of cans. Happy surprise.
> 
> Another happy surprise is how good these are at low volume listening. With my HD650s I almost always crank them up, but with the Grados even at very low levels they are enjoyable.


 

 I thought the RS2e and PS500e were basically neck and neck, with the RS2e sounding a bit smoother and more refined, but the PS500e having a bit more fun bass.  The RS1e I tried was the old flawed run where the driver protruded too far and was really piercing and harsh (sounded to me like a SR60e with bowl pads if you've ever tried that.


----------



## Bonobo Loco

joseph69 said:


> I've never heard the PS-500e for myself…and for that matter the PS-500/RS1e/RS2e either.
> Keep us posted on your purchase.


 
  
 Oh by the way, I think it was you who said that once I heard the GH1 that I wouldn't be able to let them go. I think you said something like "just buy your brother something else now... when you hear them you won't let them go". I told my mom about that comment and she laughed a laugh of agreement. She said she was amazed that I was able to give them up.
  
 It's crazy because I used to really not be all that impressed with Grados. My first impression was that the treble was too harsh, bass too light, and they seemed to not do well at high volume. But lately I've just fallen in love. It's weird to say with so many expensive cans out there but I think I could see a Grado phone being my 'endgame' at some point. I might be repeating myself but I listened to a pair of LCD3's on a $4500 amp, and I didn't like the sound as well as the RS1's coming direct from my macbook audio jack. I know that's weird and maybe my ears are dumb or something. I mean the LCD's sound lovely, they really do, but not as engaging. Even though the sound is probably more 'perfect' in some ways, it was less enjoyable for me.

 And I'll be sure to come back when I make my next Grado purchase, which might be a couple months. I got bills to pay & can't be splurging for stuff like this all the time. But I've definitely got the urge to make a move sooner rather than later.


----------



## jaywillin

voila


----------



## GreenBow

bonobo loco said:


> I think a lot of people want the sub-bass that you'd get with something like Audeze's, or the bass impact you'd get with a closed can like a Fostex or Ultrasone. Those all use bigger drivers than the Grados also, like wearing loudspeakers on your head. So I didn't expect the Grados to excel in this area but they're pretty good.


 
  
 I agree with your principle and spent a lot of time worrying about missing sub-bass myself. However my mind was put to rest when I was viewing the web-page for the multi-award winning B+W 685 S2. They have a pretty identical bottom end frequency response that most Grados have. They start rolling off at about 50Hz.
  
 Reviewers do mention how far bass goes. Whereas even the Q Acoustics like Concept 20, that roll off at about 60HZ are reported to have a very satisfying bass. It does go without saying though that sub-bass would be nice if it were added. I EQ some back in at 321Hz with my SR225e.


----------



## stacker45

Here you go guys, may the best man win! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 You guys are Lucky, because the vast majority of people speak French, here in Montréal, this guy happends to be bilingual.
  
 By the way, he told me that the price is negociable.
  
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-electronique/ville-de-montreal/grado-gs-1000-headphones/1133598261?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


hpiper said:


> If you happen to run across some GS1000i at a good price could you be so kind as to let me know pls.


 
  


bassboysam said:


> if you don't end up buying them let me know. I'd make an offer.


 
  
  


williamleonhart said:


> 450 CAD? I'd definitely go for it at that price.


----------



## DaemonSire

I knew it was Kijiji 
  
 So tempting...


----------



## bassboysam

stacker45 said:


> Here you go guys, may the best man win!
> 
> You guys are Lucky, because the vast majority of people speak French, here in Montréal, this guy happends to be bilingual.
> 
> ...




so does anyone know if it is an 1000 or 1000i?


----------



## bassboysam

seller got back to me. GS1000.


----------



## joseph69

bonobo loco said:


> Oh by the way, I think it was you who said that once I heard the GH1 that I wouldn't be able to let them go. I think you said something like "just buy your brother something else now... when you hear them you won't let them go". I told my mom about that comment and she laughed a laugh of agreement. She said she was amazed that I was able to give them up.
> 
> It's crazy because I used to really not be all that impressed with Grados. My first impression was that the treble was too harsh, bass too light, and they seemed to not do well at high volume. But lately I've just fallen in love. It's weird to say with so many expensive cans out there but I think I could see a Grado phone being my 'endgame' at some point. I might be repeating myself but I listened to a pair of LCD3's on a $4500 amp, and I didn't like the sound as well as the RS1's coming direct from my macbook audio jack. I know that's weird and maybe my ears are dumb or something. I mean the LCD's sound lovely, they really do, but not as engaging. Even though the sound is probably more 'perfect' in some ways, it was less enjoyable for me.
> 
> And I'll be sure to come back when I make my next Grado purchase, which might be a couple months. I got bills to pay & can't be splurging for stuff like this all the time. But I've definitely got the urge to make a move sooner rather than later.


 
 It was me who said that you probably wouldn't be able to let the GH-1 go. See, mom always knows best! I can definitely understand why you would say that a system costing X amount didn't please you as much as the Grados…its very hard IME/IMO to beat the Grado sound!
  


jaywillin said:


> voila


 
 Jay, what do we have here, are these the HP's you modded?


----------



## stacker45

bassboysam said:


> seller got back to me. GS1000.


 
  
 He told me he wasn't sure if they were ''i'' series, then right after, he said that he bought them new. This doesn't makes sense to me, I mean if he really bought them new, he shoud know for sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Regardless, even if they're not ''i'', $450 negociable, is what...$400, and that's Canadian.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> He told me he wasn't sure if they were ''i'' series, then right after, he said that he bought them new. This doesn't makes sense to me, I mean if he really bought them new, he shoud know for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 If the seller purchased them new, does he have the box?
 If he does it should say it on the box…but then again you don't really know with Grado and their boxes.


----------



## BobG55

bonobo loco said:


> Been considering the PS500e.


 
  
  
 I have the PS500e & I love 'em.  They are detailed & well balanced.  I use them w/ my Benchmark DAC1 HDR.  BTW I bought G/cush for them and although I still haven't detected any particular change in sound the G/cush are wonderful for comfort.


----------



## headfry

I have the GS1000i's and feel that they are one of the best headphones available today.
  
 Paid $750 Cdn, lightly used almost three months ago.
  
 Remarkable listen. Refined, natural, amazing.
  
 John Grado, you are a genius of audio design.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> If the seller purchased them new, does he have the box?
> If he does it should say it on the box…but then again you don't really know with Grado and their boxes.


 
  
 I don't know if he has the box, also, I don't see the 15' extension cable in the pictrues. I'm not very good in math, but if he's willing to take $400 Cdn, that would amount to what, $350 US or something?
  
 I sold mine for $600 Cdn a few months ago. I had the box, extension, and the 1/4'' to 1/8'' adapter. This guy does have a custom wooden box tough.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I don't know if he has the box, also, I don't see the 15' extension cable in the pictrues. I'm not very good in math, but if he's willing to take $400 Cdn, that would amount to what, $350 US or something?
> 
> I sold mine for $600 Cdn a few months ago. I had the box, extension, and the 1/4'' to 1/8'' adapter. This guy does have a custom wooden box tough.


 
 U.S. $301.40.
 Seems like the seller may not too much about what he actually has…and may not be the original owner?


----------



## mikey1964

I paid about 450USD for mine, from a seller who was the first owner though he'd shifted house and had gotten rid of the Grado pizza box. The bass on the GS1000i is simply amazing, not to mention its sparkly treble extension. When I'd first gotten it, I was rather doubtful about its bass capability as, well, it has this foam pads which didn't isolate sound at all, and certainly doesn't seal for better bass like my other cans. First time I'd heard the bass, I was simply amazed, it's not thick or resounding, but it has this nice quick punch to it. It's a keeper for me, same goes to the PS1000 (but for different reasons). Kijiji's GS1000 sure as heck look like a  GS1000i as mine also has that lacquered/glazed coat on it. Listening to some FLAC rips of Rod Stewart's Greatest hits on my GS1000i and it's a joy.....


----------



## krud484

krud484 said:


> Can anyone identify these RS1s on eBay?


 

 Well here's what they said about this listing,
  


> Thank you for your message. We Apologize but unfortunately we are unsure of when the previous owner's bought the item; After further review this items serial # is 2778. Thank you for shopping at our Eastvale Store and have a great day.


----------



## GreenBow

I needed to edit post 30257 above.
  
 I wrote:
 Reviewers do mention how far bass goes. Whereas even the Q Acoustics like Concept 20, that roll off at about 60HZ are reported to have a very satisfying bass. It does go without saying though that sub-bass would be nice if it were added. I EQ some back in at 321Hz with my SR225e.
  
 I mean to say:
 I EQ some back in at 31Hz with my SR225e.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> It was me who said that you probably wouldn't be able to let the GH-1 go. See, mom always knows best! I can definitely understand why you would say that a system costing X amount didn't please you as much as the Grados…its very hard IME/IMO to beat the Grado sound!
> 
> *Jay, what do we have here, are these the HP's you modded?*


 
  
 yes, this is the magnum v6, grado headband, with rod locks and custom leather strap, mahogany cups, all assembled by me, 
 i'm waiting for a cable from from lindsay at impact cables to finish it off


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> yes, this is the magnum v6, grado headband, with rod locks and custom leather strap, mahogany cups, all assembled by me,
> i'm waiting for a cable from from lindsay at impact cables to finish it off


 
 Really nice looking Jay…great job!
 You should have let me know, I have a stock 80i cable in excellent condition I would have given you. If you still want it you can have it.


----------



## headfry

...glad to see some more love for the GS1000i....I predict it is becoming a sought-after classic model,
 let me also spread the love to the SR325e's......excellent sound on the go! Substantially better
 than the lower SR model's, although the SR80e has nice sound quality and is very light, thin, portable, and is
 the most comfortable on the go.
  
 ....glad to have all three, great combo for me. If I had to get rid of one, it would be the SR80e as the 325e is 
 substantially better.
  
 .....for me GS1000i is definitely BOG  (best of Grado)!


----------



## Bonobo Loco

headfry said:


> ...glad to see some more love for the GS1000i....I predict it is becoming a sought-after classic model,
> let me also spread the love to the SR300e's......excellent sound on the go! Substantially better
> than the lower SR model's, although the SR80e has nice sound quality and is very light, thin, portable, and is
> the most comfortable on the go.
> ...


 
  
 Have you heard the GS1ke to compare the two?


----------



## headfry

I have heard the GS1ke briefly, only from my iPhone and it sounded excellent, although
 I would have liked to boost the bass somewhat. The two phones are quite close and I'm sure I would
 love the GS1ke as much!


----------



## bassboysam

Well payment sent for that GS1000...or 1000i we'll see what it is I suppose.  now let's hope it ships soon.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Really nice looking Jay…great job!
> You should have let me know, I have a stock 80i cable in excellent condition I would have given you. If you still want it you can have it.


 
 thanks buddy !
 i'll let you know on the cable, the one i have coming should really look good with the vintage "distressed" leather on the headband.
  
 i can't decide if i want to sell my 80e, or dress it up a bit


----------



## DaemonSire

bassboysam said:


> Well payment sent for that GS1000...or 1000i we'll see what it is I suppose.  now let's hope it ships soon.


 
  
 Awesome, can't wait to hear how it turns out.  That deal was very good, especially if you paid in US


----------



## joseph69

bassboysam said:


> Well payment sent for that GS1000...or 1000i we'll see what it is I suppose.  now let's hope it ships soon.


 
 Congratulations, enjoy!
   
 Quote:


jaywillin said:


> thanks buddy !
> i'll let you know on the cable, the one i have coming should really look good with the vintage "distressed" leather on the headband.
> 
> i can't decide if i want to sell my 80e, or dress it up a bit


 
 No problem.


----------



## jaywillin

headfry said:


> ...glad to see some more love for the GS1000i....I predict it is becoming a sought-after classic model,
> let me also spread the love to the SR300e's......excellent sound on the go! Substantially better
> than the lower SR model's, although the SR80e has nice sound quality and is very light, thin, portable, and is
> the most comfortable on the go.
> ...


 
  
  


bonobo loco said:


> Have you heard the GS1ke to compare the two?


 
  
 my favorite grado is the gs1000, an in particular the "e" , and i've had all three versions,
 i think the gs1000e is just about the best "all rounder" for me, certainly at the top,


----------



## bassboysam

with shipping, we agreed on $395 Canadian. so basically a bag of popcorn for you Americans


----------



## DaemonSire

Great price.  Are you a fellow Canadian?


----------



## bassboysam

yeah. in Ottawa


----------



## DaemonSire

bassboysam said:


> yeah. in Ottawa


 
 oh cool.  Halifax here.


----------



## crazyboy867

im thinking of getting sr60e's...my question is, is there a big difference in sound with the sr80 models?


----------



## bookah

I'm also thinking of getting some sr60 or 80s. Curious what others say


----------



## joseph69

crazyboy867 said:


> im thinking of getting sr60e's...my questionQuote:
> 
> 
> bookah said:
> ...


 
 Go for the 80 and buy Grado (L) cushions for them…you'll be quite impressed!


----------



## Spirulina780

Is there a big difference on sr60/80 i,is,or e?


----------



## trellus

I'm getting either SR80e or SR125. Thinking I will get SR80e first and see if that is good enough, as I already have the eGrado which I believe has the SR60e drivers.


----------



## joseph69

spirulina780 said:


> Is there a big difference on sr60/80 i,is,or e?


 
 Never heard the 60 (any series).
 I've heard the 80 and own the 80i and they are excellent! I use them with the (L) cushions.
 The (e) series are supposed to be even better.
 The 325 is the only (is) model… there is no 60/80is.


----------



## Spirulina780

joseph69 said:


> Never heard the 60 (any series).
> I've heard the 80 and own the 80i and they are excellent! I use them with the (L) cushions.
> The (e) series are supposed to be even better.
> The 325 is the only (is) model… there is no 60/80is.


 
 ah, okay. i just read something about the RS1e being a screw up from Grado


----------



## fjrabon

I've always felt that the 80e were much smoother than the 60e, with cleaner bass and a bit more resolution.  To me, the 60->80 jump is the biggest jump in the whole grado line.
  
 I think of it like this: RS2e>> SR325e=SR225e >> SR125 > SR80e >>> SR60e
  
 I omitted the RS1e because of the multiple versions, and I haven't heard the version that's supposedly fixed.  I ommitted the GS/PS series, because I don't think they're as directly comparable.  I have never heard the GH1 HF1, HF2 or Bushmills.


----------



## joseph69

Yes, the release of the RS1e didn't go well…at all due to the drivers perturbing from the cups. At some point Grado recessed the drivers into the cups more (but not flush) and some say these are better sounding than the first ones released. And by all means Grado did not revise the RS1e by recessing the drivers, they just did it without any announcement. I have never heard either.


----------



## Bonobo Loco

fjrabon said:


> I've always felt that the 80e were much smoother than the 60e, with cleaner bass and a bit more resolution.  To me, the 60->80 jump is the biggest jump in the whole grado line.
> 
> I think of it like this: RS2e>> SR325e=SR225e >> SR125 > SR80e >>> SR60e
> 
> I omitted the RS1e because of the multiple versions, and I haven't heard the version that's supposedly fixed.  I ommitted the GS/PS series, because I don't think they're as directly comparable.  I have never heard the GH1 HF1, HF2 or Bushmills.


 
  
 Someone in another thread (or maybe it was this one a long while back) said with Grado, go cheap or go expensive. That's a suggestion I agree with. The 60 & 80 are great for the price, but I'm not a fan of the 125/225/325. It has to do partly with the headphones each of those are competing with at those price points. For example I don't understand how someone could take the 325 over the Sennheiser HD600, which can be found for about the same price and is a much more refined, neutral and just all around good headphone and a better value for the price. But if you're willing to spend a bit more, I find the RS2 and everything above it to be excellent and they compete well with high end gear at equal price points.


----------



## Spirulina780

bonobo loco said:


> Someone in another thread (or maybe it was this one a long while back) said with Grado, go cheap or go expensive. That's a suggestion I agree with. The 60 & 80 are great for the price, but I'm not a fan of the 125/225/325. It has to do partly with the headphones each of those are competing with at those price points. For example I don't understand how someone could take the 325 over the Sennheiser HD600, which can be found for about the same price and is a much more refined, neutral and just all around good headphone and a better value for the price. But if you're willing to spend a bit more, I find the RS2 and everything above it to be excellent and they compete well with high end gear at equal price points.


 
 I choose the 325i over sennheiser, because i like the direct sound that Grado delivers. Sennheiser to me, was my first "I-didn´t-know-headphones-could-be-this-good" experience, because they sounded like a room with full of speakers. but that is also the problem IMO with sennheisers, that they try to make them sound like loudspeakers. Whereas Grado offer genuine sound from a genuine company.


----------



## fjrabon

bonobo loco said:


> Someone in another thread (or maybe it was this one a long while back) said with Grado, go cheap or go expensive. That's a suggestion I agree with. The 60 & 80 are great for the price, but I'm not a fan of the 125/225/325. It has to do partly with the headphones each of those are competing with at those price points. For example I don't understand how someone could take the 325 over the Sennheiser HD600, which can be found for about the same price and is a much more refined, neutral and just all around good headphone and a better value for the price. But if you're willing to spend a bit more, I find the RS2 and everything above it to be excellent and they compete well with high end gear at equal price points.


 

 eh, I like the midrange of the Grado line a lot in terms of being a change of pace type headphone while being affordable.  I'd never straight up take a SR325e over, say, a HE400s if that was my only headphone.  However, I could understand a person going for a SR325e over a HD600 straight up, for the simple issue of amping.  The SR325e can go straight out of an iPhone and be at 95% of their potential.  The HD650 might not even get loud enough for most people out of an iPhone (plus you have to fuss with a 1/4" to 3.5mm connector), let alone be driven to their potential.  
  
 If anything, I tend to hold the opposite opinion, that when viewed against the competition, the higher end Grados are harder sells, if you're a measurement peeker.  The PS1000e, to me, personally, is a hard sell when put up against the cheaper HE560, HD800 and LCD2, etc in that range.  I think it's still a great headphone, and a pretty good value, just a harder sell against the other $1000+ range headphones.  But the SR225e, for example, I think is very good in the $200 range, where there really isn't a lot of truly great competition that will beat it in even objective measurements, let alone with that Grado secret sauce..


----------



## Bonobo Loco

fjrabon said:


> eh, I like the midrange of the Grado line a lot in terms of being a change of pace type headphone while being affordable.  I'd never straight up take a SR325e over, say, a HE400s if that was my only headphone.  However, I could understand a person going for a SR325e over a HD600 straight up, for the simple issue of amping.  The SR325e can go straight out of an iPhone and be at 95% of their potential.  The HD650 might not even get loud enough for most people out of an iPhone (plus you have to fuss with a 1/4" to 3.5mm connector), let alone be driven to their potential.
> 
> If anything, I tend to hold the opposite opinion, that when viewed against the competition, the higher end Grados are harder sells, if you're a measurement peeker.  The PS1000e, to me, personally, is a hard sell when put up against the cheaper HE560, HD800 and LCD2, etc in that range.  I think it's still a great headphone, and a pretty good value, just a harder sell against the other $1000+ range headphones.  But the SR225e, for example, I think is very good in the $200 range, where there really isn't a lot of truly great competition that will beat it in even objective measurements, let alone with that Grado secret sauce..


 
  
 You might be right about the PS1k but I'd take the GS1k over the LCD2 for example, if for no other reason than the one you mentioned: amping. Also I just prefer their sound. I find planars in general to be 'good' sounding but also not nearly as engaging as any set of Grados. They're also heavy and enormous. My ears are more treble sensitive than most which kept me away from Grados for a long time. The recent 'e' revision did much to improve the treble harshness and to my ears has improved the whole line based on the ones I've listened to. I recently auditioned the 325e against the RS2e and RS1e. I went back & forth for several songs between the 325 and RS2. It didn't take long for me to rule out the 325. It just doesn't do anything for me and I'd use the HD600 unamped all day before picking up a 325, even if it was quiet by comparison. If I'd never heard the RS2 maybe I could listen to the 325 but doing an A-B comparison, I don't see how anyone could pick up a 325. If I knew someone thinking about the 325 I'd advise them to save up the extra $200 and get the RS2. It's a completely different kind of listening experience. I'm also in love with the look of the woodies, not that it's the best reason to buy them but they are cool as hell.


----------



## fjrabon

bonobo loco said:


> You might be right about the PS1k but I'd take the GS1k over the LCD2 for example, if for no other reason than the one you mentioned: amping. Also I just prefer their sound. I find planars in general to be 'good' sounding but also not nearly as engaging as any set of Grados. They're also heavy and enormous. My ears are more treble sensitive than most which kept me away from Grados for a long time. The recent 'e' revision did much to improve the treble harshness and to my ears has improved the whole line based on the ones I've listened to. I recently auditioned the 325e against the RS2e and RS1e. I went back & forth for several songs between the 325 and RS2. It didn't take long for me to rule out the 325. It just doesn't do anything for me and I'd use the HD600 unamped all day before picking up a 325, even if it was quiet by comparison. If I'd never heard the RS2 maybe I could listen to the 325 but doing an A-B comparison, I don't see how anyone could pick up a 325. If I knew someone thinking about the 325 I'd advise them to save up the extra $200 and get the RS2. It's a completely different kind of listening experience. I'm also in love with the look of the woodies, not that it's the best reason to buy them but they are cool as hell.


 

 the 325 is a bit special in the Grado line, it's love it/hate it.  I actually prefer the 225 to the 325, but some people are reversed.  Most of the other steps between models are clear upgrades (almost nobody prefers the 125 to the 225 or 325 to rs2, etc), but the 225/325 step has always been personal preference for most everybody, seems like almost a 50/50 split on preference.


----------



## dr cornelius

trellus said:


> I'm getting either SR80e or SR125. Thinking I will get SR80e first and see if that is good enough, as I already have the eGrado which I believe has the SR60e drivers.


 

 Go for the 125e!  Much better than the 80...


----------



## hawk

I have the 125e's which are the 1st Grado's i've owned which are much better than the Sennheiser HD485's I used before......I almost went with the 225e's but didn't think the $50 price difference was worth it[I use them as portable headphones as well as at home]


----------



## trellus

dr cornelius said:


> Go for the 125e!  Much better than the 80...




In what way, would you say? 

I've read in recent posts here that there is only a small difference, relative to differences between 60e and 80e, going from 80e to 125e.

I've read elsewhere that the 125e has a noticeably better soundstage, but others also note that bass is less noticeable on 125e than on 80e.

Decisions, decisions! . Can anyone enlighten me on Sennheiser HD 558 vs Grado SR125e when it comes to level of detail and to soundstage? I recognize there is a different sound signature, but I'm kind of wanting to get the Grado sound but with detail and soundstage similar to my HD 558 headphones, as they are the best I have right now. To my ears it's not even close between SR60e drivers in my eGrado headphones and my HD 558 cans.


----------



## stacker45

bassboysam said:


> Well payment sent for that GS1000...or 1000i we'll see what it is I suppose.  now let's hope it ships soon.


 
  
 Did you buy the ones from the link I posted?


----------



## dr cornelius

trellus said:


> In what way, would you say?
> 
> I've read in recent posts here that there is only a small difference, relative to differences between 60e and 80e, going from 80e to 125e...


 
 In every way, IMO - my biggest issue with the 80e is too much bass.  The 125e fixes this issue with a more refined lo end which has more control and better soundstage.  As a result the lower mids don’t get muddied up and the 125e lacks any fatigue that I experience with the 80e.
  
 Also more high/mid detail, a great all-around headphone!


----------



## stacker45

fjrabon said:


> I've always felt that the 80e were much smoother than the 60e, with cleaner bass and a bit more resolution.  To me, the 60->80 jump is the biggest jump in the whole grado line.
> 
> I think of it like this: RS2e>> SR325e=SR225e >> SR125 > SR80e >>> SR60e
> 
> I omitted the RS1e because of the multiple versions, and I haven't heard the version that's supposedly fixed.  I ommitted the GS/PS series, because I don't think they're as directly comparable.  I have never heard the GH1 HF1, HF2 or Bushmills.


 
  
 This is how I rate mine.
  
 PS1k<+= GH-1/G *))HP1k $*^^ Bushmills-X &/% RS1>< SR80/G.
  
 Arrrh!...damn meds!


----------



## joseph69

A little shoveling, a little listening…a little shoveling, a little listening…all day!


----------



## jaywillin

no shoveling here joseph, just a light dusting that is fading already
  
 you try to not get buried in, who you have plenty of supplies !


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> no shoveling here joseph, just a light dusting that is fading already
> 
> you try to not get buried in, who you have plenty of supplies !


 
 Good for you…we already have about 1'+/- here in S.I.N.Y. and it just keeps coming down steadily so I go out every few hours to make it easier. I'm good with the supplies, thanks!
 [size=x-small]PS: I shouldn't [/size]have[size=x-small] said shoveling…I bought a machine 2yrs ago, best $500.00 I ever spent besides buying HP's! [/size]


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Good for you…we already have about 1'+/- here in S.I.N.Y. and it just keeps coming down steadily so I go out every few hours to make it easier. I'm good with the supplies, thanks!
> [size=x-small]PS: I shouldn't [/size]have[size=x-small] said shoveling…I bought a machine 2yrs ago, best $500.00 I ever spent besides buying HP's! [/size]


 
 you know what they say about having the right tool for the job !


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Here is the opportunity for an enterprising entrepreneur to invent "Snow Shoveling Headphones."  They would have active noise cancellation(to block out the snow blower), electric heaters (to warm the ears), deep bass (to drive your activity), and a flashing red light on top (to display to all, "Look!  I am shoveling snow!")


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Here is the opportunity for an enterprising entrepreneur to invent "Snow Shoveling Headphones."  They would have active noise cancellation(to block out the snow blower), electric heaters (to warm the ears), deep bass (to drive your activity), and a flashing red light on top (to display to all, "Look!  I am shoveling snow!")


 
 I think Beats already make them.


----------



## jaywillin

i bet john could come up with a "grado" version of the snow removal headphone


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I think Beats already make them.


 
 but they are crap


----------



## krud484

I got a pair of the GH-1s this week, and so far I’m really digging their sound. They have a very natural sound to them but of course with an electric guitar boost. The treble has a nice presence that isn’t too forward or too recessed. The bass is clear and controlled but it isn’t tight, wound, rumble-y, or bloated. It has this nice analogue quality to it, that’s the best way I can put it. The mids and vocal separation again have this natural quality that fits the vocals perfectly atop with pleasant clarity. Guitars and particularly the electric guitar have this euphonic quality to them that is vividly detailed, engaging, and very intimate. Soundstage seems to be as wide as my Sennheiser HD600s, but burn in and cushion swaps will decide that better later. The imaging and decay isn’t overtly pinpoint or analytical, it too has this nice natural analogue quality to it.
  
 I’ve got under 10 hours on them and have chosen to burn them in as I go. I did buy the G-cush and tried them out for about 1 hour but I felt they weren’t ready yet. The highs in the mids get attenuated a little too much, and I found myself fidgeting with volume frequently throughout each and every song. I’ll need to try the G-cush again because I felt it expanded the soundstage and changed the focus away from the guitar. As for overall comfort, once I put them on and fitted them just right, I didn’t feel like I was wearing them at all! The same goes for the G-cush.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> i bet john could come up with a "grado" version of the snow removal headphone


 
 Oh, thank you...
  
 But I already had my chance at the brass ring of glory as a headphone designer when I designed the Bangs headphones for Durex.  They have purpose-specific noise reduction as well, but not for snow blowers, but instead to block the sounds of activity that we oldsters can no longer do, so we are not tantalized and titilated by sounds of The Impossible Dream! But boy were the field trials FUN!


----------



## GreenBow

Hahahaha. @kayandjohn's pictures. I knew it wouldn't work but I tried the 'buy now' button.


----------



## crazyboy867

do the L-cushion pads fit over or on ear?...any pad recommendations for pads that fit over ear for grado sr60e's?


----------



## jaywillin

crazyboy867 said:


> do the L-cushion pads fit over or on ear?...any pad recommendations for pads that fit over ear for grado sr60e's?


 
 the G cushions are the olny over ear grado pad, but they aren't generally recommended for the 60's


----------



## crazyboy867

jaywillin said:


> the G cushions are the olny over ear grado pad, but they aren't generally recommended for the 60's




Which pads is good for increasing bass for hiphop, edm but still good for listening with other genres.


----------



## lookingforhelp

Hello everybody. I am not a big headphone guy but do enjoy a good comfortable pair. With that said I have recently aquired a pair of grado headphones and am not really sure what model they are. I was hoping I could get some help.  They are an older pair and silver. It seems some of the paint and flaked off and I can't find a model. Thanks
  
 https://www.instagram.com/nalla_bear/


----------



## jaywillin

crazyboy867 said:


> Which pads is good for increasing bass for hiphop, edm but still good for listening with other genres.


 
 grados aren't best suited for those genres, perhaps someone more familiar with that type of music will chime in


----------



## Bonobo Loco

crazyboy867 said:


> Which pads is good for increasing bass for hiphop, edm but still good for listening with other genres.


 
  
  


jaywillin said:


> grados aren't best suited for those genres, perhaps someone more familiar with that type of music will chime in


 
  
 I have a set of GH1's and I think they sound good for EDM & Hip Hop, but Grados in general aren't hard hitting bass-head cans. They're balanced and musical but not really high impact. There are no pads that will magically boost the bass of your Grados. If you're looking for headphones specifically for Hip Hop you might want to look through this thread. Most of the cans they're recommending are pricey but you can find some deals if you look around: http://www.head-fi.org/t/716711/the-hardest-hitting-headphones-are-the-extreme-bass-club


----------



## crazyboy867

bonobo loco said:


> I have a set of GH1's and I think they sound good for EDM & Hip Hop, but Grados in general aren't hard hitting bass-head cans. They're balanced and musical but not really high impact. There are no pads that will magically boost the bass of your Grados. If you're looking for headphones specifically for Hip Hop you might want to look through this thread. Most of the cans they're recommending are pricey but you can find some deals if you look around: http://www.head-fi.org/t/716711/the-hardest-hitting-headphones-are-the-extreme-bass-club



I want to experience "grado" music..


----------



## Bonobo Loco

crazyboy867 said:


> I want to experience "grado" music..


 
  
 Lol well that does limit your options. I'm just saying that if you're looking for skull-shattering bass you'll probably want to get a second set of headphones for that kind of experience. Most people on the forum have multiple sets of headphones that they use for different kinds of music. Grados are good all-rounders but not necessarily perfect at everything. I'm still kicking myself that I didn't buy a pair of Denon D7000's. I could have got a set for around $700 and now they're selling for $1200 used. Anyway that's a tangent.

 Bottom line: Grados to me are perfectly fine for Hip Hop, but I don't need the earth-shattering bass experience. I actually prefer low volume listening most of the time. I've been listening to "Harder Than You Think" by Public Enemy on repeat over the last few days... probably 10 plays at least just in the last day or two, and they sound amazing on my GH1's.


----------



## joseph69

crazyboy867 said:


> Which pads is good for increasing bass for hiphop, edm but still good for listening with other genres.


 
 TTVJ flat pads will give the most bass because they bring the drivers closer to your ears…but like everyone is telling you, Grados aren't for bass quantity, but they have excellent bass quality.


----------



## stacker45

spirulina780 said:


> ah, okay. i just read something about the RS1e being a screw up from Grado


 
  
 Out of respect for the people who own, and like the RS1e, I'd never say that they're a ''screw up from Grado''
  
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 In my opinion, saying that the RS1e is ''Grado's less popular model'', would be a more accurate, and more importantly, a less offensive way of referring to them.
  
 Just saying! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  


bonobo loco said:


> You might be right about the PS1k but I'd take the GS1k over the LCD2 for example, if for no other reason than the one you mentioned: amping. Also I just prefer their sound. I find planars in general to be 'good' sounding but also not nearly as engaging as any set of Grados. They're also heavy and enormous. My ears are more treble sensitive than most which kept me away from Grados for a long time. The recent 'e' revision did much to improve the treble harshness and to my ears has improved the whole line based on the ones I've listened to. I recently auditioned the 325e against the RS2e and RS1e. I went back & forth for several songs between the 325 and RS2. It didn't take long for me to rule out the 325. It just doesn't do anything for me and I'd use the HD600 unamped all day before picking up a 325, even if it was quiet by comparison. If I'd never heard the RS2 maybe I could listen to the 325 but doing an A-B comparison, I don't see how anyone could pick up a 325. If I knew someone thinking about the 325 I'd advise them to save up the extra $200 and get the RS2. It's a completely different kind of listening experience. I'm also in love with the look of the woodies, not that it's the best reason to buy them but they are cool as hell.


 
  
 I used to own a pair of HD600, and when my dealer started selling the Grado line, my salesman suggested that I should compare my HD600 to the RS1. As soon as the music started, I understood what some people meant when they were talking about the Sennheiser ''veil''. The amount of detail that the RS1 was able to retreive, compared to the HD600 was nothing short of amazing.
  
 A few weeks later I sold my HD600, joined The Dark Side, and never looked back.


----------



## fleasbaby

stacker45 said:


> Out of respect for the people who own, and like the RS1e, I'd never say that they're a ''screw up from Grado''
> 
> In my opinion, saying that the RS1e is ''Grado's less popular model'', would be a more accurate, and more importantly, a less offensive way of referring to them.
> 
> ...




BTW...I have my HD600, some SR80 pinks and a pair of YH-1 in the classifieds for sale or trade...all in the hopes I can get a pair of RS1 buttoned or RS1i...just shamelessly plugging. I had the RS1e and wasnt a fan...


----------



## joseph69

fleasbaby said:


> BTW...I have my HD600, some SR80 pinks and a pair of YH-1 in the classifieds for sale or trade...all in the hopes I can get a pair of RS1 buttoned or RS1i...just shamelessly plugging. I had the RS1e and wasnt a fan...


 
 GLWS
 I hope your able to buy an RS1/i.


----------



## bassboysam

the GS1000 has shipped. I'm shocked i was able to get it at that price. makes me wonder if i could have gone even lower. he basically accepted my first offer.

hopefully they aren't DOA.


----------



## stacker45

fleasbaby said:


> BTW...I have my HD600, some SR80 pinks and a pair of YH-1 in the classifieds for sale or trade...all in the hopes I can get a pair of RS1 buttoned or RS1i...just shamelessly plugging. I had the RS1e and wasnt a fan...


 
  
 As i've said, my first experience wiho was with the RS1, and it had such an effect on me, that I recently bought a pair of RS1 that were brand new. in the box. My RS1 are my go to headphones for female vocal music, followed closely by my HP1000.
  
 Here are my RS1, and HP1000 with a few of their friends.


----------



## Amictus

joseph69 said:


> Good for you…we already have about 1'+/- here in S.I.N.Y. and it just keeps coming down steadily so I go out every few hours to make it easier. I'm good with the supplies, thanks!
> [size=x-small]PS: I shouldn't [/size]have[size=x-small] said shoveling…I bought a machine 2yrs ago, best $500.00 I ever spent besides buying HP's! [/size]


 

 Positive thoughts to all you guys who are freezing across the pond... stay safe! I hope the electricity supply stays connected... no power can be seriously hampering of the headfi experience.


----------



## stacker45

fleasbaby said:


> BTW...I have my HD600, some SR80 pinks and a pair of YH-1 in the classifieds for sale or trade...all in the hopes I can get a pair of RS1 buttoned or RS1i...just shamelessly plugging. I had the RS1e and wasnt a fan...


 
  
 By YH-1, do you mean Yamaha YH-1?
  
  


bassboysam said:


> the GS1000 has shipped. I'm shocked i was able to get it at that price. makes me wonder if i could have gone even lower. he basically accepted my first offer.
> 
> hopefully they aren't DOA.


 
  
 Did you buy the ones from KIJIJI Montréal?


----------



## joseph69

amictus said:


> Positive thoughts to all you guys who are freezing across the pond... stay safe! I hope the electricity supply stays connected... no power can be seriously hampering of the headfi experience.


 
 Thanks, no issues with power, just still snowing.


----------



## bassboysam

stacker45 said:


> By YH-1, do you mean Yamaha YH-1?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeah $375 CAD.


----------



## stacker45

bassboysam said:


> yeah $375 CAD.


 
  
 Great, I'm happy for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh! by the way, you're welcome!


----------



## bassboysam

stacker45 said:


> Great, I'm happy for you!
> 
> Oh! by the way, you're welcome!




yeah great find on your part! i wasn't even in the market for new headphones...


----------



## bassboysam

and just bought a hifiman ef-5.

so much for no gear in 2016  i made it through 3 weeks.


----------



## JoeDoe

GH-1's arrived this morning. L cush all day until just now.
  
  
 This. Is. Awesome.
  
  
 That is all.


----------



## fleasbaby

stacker45 said:


> By YH-1, do you mean Yamaha YH-1?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you buy the ones from KIJIJI Montréal?




Yes, a pair of Yamaha YH-1


----------



## fleasbaby

joseph69 said:


> GLWS
> I hope your able to buy an RS1/i.




Thanks


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

joedoe said:


> GH-1's arrived this morning. L cush all day until just now.
> 
> 
> This. Is. Awesome.
> ...


 
  
 Awesooome. Let us know your impressions once you get enough time with them! I would love to try them out one of these days.


----------



## trellus

bassboysam said:


> and just bought a hifiman ef-5.
> 
> so much for no gear in 2016  i made it through 3 weeks.




Yeah, I told myself "no more for a couple of weeks," but that didn't work out for me.


----------



## kurosaki123

lookingforhelp said:


> Hello everybody. I am not a big headphone guy but do enjoy a good comfortable pair. With that said I have recently aquired a pair of grado headphones and am not really sure what model they are. I was hoping I could get some help.  They are an older pair and silver. It seems some of the paint and flaked off and I can't find a model. Thanks
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/nalla_bear/


 

 They look like a HP-1000.


----------



## joseph69

lookingforhelp said:


> Hello everybody. I am not a big headphone guy but do enjoy a good comfortable pair. With that said I have recently aquired a pair of grado headphones and am not really sure what model they are. I was hoping I could get some help.  They are an older pair and silver. It seems some of the paint and flaked off and I can't find a model. Thanks
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/nalla_bear/


 

 They look like a HP-1000.
  
 They sure do.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

kurosaki123 said:


> They look like a HP-1000.



 

Ditto... more specifically, the HP1 version of the HP1000 - first ones made by Joseph Grado, with the polarity switches. My pair is GREAT!!! Here is a photo... mine have the identifying lettering still on them:


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> kurosaki123 said:
> 
> 
> > They look like a HP-1000.
> ...


 
 No photo?
 I can't seem to give reputation…it is shaded in gray, is yours?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> No photo?
> I can't seem to give reputation…it is shaded in gray, is yours?



 

For some reason, my browser didn't give me the icon to add a photo this time. I posted, then returned to edit, and it then showed the icon, so I added the desired photo.


----------



## hardbop

I've wondered what the switches on those were for since I saw pictures of them.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

hardbop said:


> I've wondered what the switches on those were for since I saw pictures of them.



 

They reverse the polarity at the drivers, swapping plus and minus signals. If you want to kill your soundstage, just put one up and the other down. More properly, Joseph Grado designed these headphones to diagnose and improve his Holographic Imaging System of microphones, the HMP-1, and found that he needed the ability to reverse headphone polarity easily when listening across a diversity of microphones capturing the musical source at different points, that may have been at differing polarities.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > No photo?
> ...


 
 Yeah, Ive had nothing but trouble (still) with the new format?


----------



## Harry Manback

The Venue tonight:


----------



## Bonobo Loco

stacker45 said:


> I used to own a pair of HD600, and when my dealer started selling the Grado line, my salesman suggested that I should compare my HD600 to the RS1. As soon as the music started, I understood what some people meant when they were talking about the Sennheiser ''veil''. The amount of detail that the RS1 was able to retreive, compared to the HD600 was nothing short of amazing.
> 
> A few weeks later I sold my HD600, joined The Dark Side, and never looked back.


 
  
 I've been using the HD650 as my primary set of headphones for the last 4 or 5 years. I also owned a pair of HD600s that I loved very much, and might buy again at some point. I spent a lot of time A-B'ing the 600 and the 650 and decided that I like the 650 a little bit more. Last Christmas I wanted to give my sister a really nice gift so I gave her my HD600s. I hope she's enjoying them.

 And because I like to give fun things for gifts, my brother's birthday is in April and I wanted to get him a pair for his birthday also. After much research and reflection I settled on the GH1. The only problem is that they're so good I hate to give them away. Honestly they are exceptional. I've spent a lot of time comparing them to other headphones and they are a steal @$650. To my ears they crush the RS1, the LCD2, and probably many other similarly priced headphones. They are simply amazing. To anyone reading this thread with the funds to pay for it, buy a pair of GH1's before they're gone. They will only increase in value since they're limited edition, and they happen to sound amazing.


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> GH-1's arrived this morning. L cush all day until just now.
> 
> 
> This. Is. Awesome.
> ...


 
 the real deal huh ?
 all you guys loving the gh-1 so much, it's like dangling a carrot in front of me, damn you all !


----------



## JoeDoe

jaywillin said:


> the real deal huh ?
> all you guys loving the gh-1 so much, it's like dangling a carrot in front of me, damn you all !


 
 With the G cush, these things have GS1000 bass but still retain the RS-esque mids! Lovin' em.


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> With the G cush, these things have GS1000 bass but still retain the RS-esque mids! Lovin' em.


 
 yes, but for "how long" ???
  
 oh, did i see you have a lycan and the v5's ?


----------



## JoeDoe

jaywillin said:


> yes, but for "how long" ???
> 
> oh, did i see you have a lycan and the v5's ?


 
 No sir, not me. I'm reducing back to the MAD only. Been spending some quality time with an LCD3 and well, it ain't a Grado


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> No sir, not me. I'm reducing back to the MAD only. Been spending some quality time with an LCD3 and well, it ain't a Grado


 
 i saw the pulse up for sale, 
 what do you have crunching the 0's and 1's ?


----------



## JoeDoe

jaywillin said:


> i saw the pulse up for sale,
> what do you have crunching the 0's and 1's ?


 
 Nothing right now 
  
 Still on the hunt for a non-Sabre DAC to compliment the MAD.


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Nothing right now
> 
> Still on the hunt for a non-Sabre DAC to compliment the MAD.


 
 i got a musicstreammer iii here doing nothing if you want to borrow, buy, steal, 
 it's really pretty good,
 i got it when i thought i was going to sell the teac, but i decided to keep it, and i never returned the msiii


----------



## whirlwind

joedoe said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > i saw the pulse up for sale,
> ...


 
 Does that Sabre chip sound bright


----------



## HPiper

bonobo loco said:


> To my ears they crush the RS1, the LCD2, and probably many other similarly priced headphones. They are simply amazing. To anyone reading this thread with the funds to pay for it, buy a pair of GH1's before they're gone. They will only increase in value since they're limited edition, and they happen to sound amazing.


 
    Wow. they are that good. I have heard people praise the GH1 but not to the level you do. I was looking at getting some RS2e but I will give these GH1 another closer look. I apparently have similar tastes as you, I have been listening to my HD650's a LOT too and I also like them quite a bit more than the HD600's. They are more detailed top to bottom with quite a lot less distortion.


----------



## HPiper

joedoe said:


> No sir, not me. I'm reducing back to the MAD only. Been spending some quality time with an LCD3 and well, it ain't a Grado


 
 No it isn't. it weights about 10lbs more.


----------



## JoeDoe

hpiper said:


> No it isn't. it weights about 10lbs more.




I've been listening to them both a lot this week and I think I understand the appeal of the LCD series, but honestly nobody nails tone and timbre like Grado. I do think however, that getting a setup that ones the treble of the Grado is imperative. Every time I've used em with some sort of sabre implementation, I always end of having to put em down after about a half hour.


----------



## BobG55

jaywillin said:


> joedoe said:
> 
> 
> > GH-1's arrived this morning. L cush all day until just now.
> ...


----------



## jaywillin

î LOL


----------



## NoxNoctum

So I'm trying to decide on an amp for my Grado SR325i  (the gold ones). I see a lot of people recommending the Little Dot Mk I. Is there any reason to consider the later iterations in that amp series (MK II. etc.) or not? 
  
 I'm using this pair of HPs exclusively for punk pretty much. Basically want it as aggressive as possible.


----------



## joseph69

noxnoctum said:


> So I'm trying to decide on an amp for my Grado SR325i  (the gold ones). I see a lot of people recommending the Little Dot Mk I. Is there any reason to consider the later iterations in that amp series (MK II. etc.) or not?
> 
> *I'm using this pair of HPs exclusively for punk pretty much. Basically want it as aggressive as possible.*


 
 In this case buy the Schiit Magni (amp) Modi (DAC) combo.


----------



## stacker45

fleasbaby said:


> Yes, a pair of Yamaha YH-1


 
  
 I've read good things about these headphones.
  
 Do you have some pics of your YH-1?


----------



## fleasbaby

stacker45 said:


> I've read good things about these headphones.
> 
> Do you have some pics of your YH-1?




Sure thing:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/795983/yamaha-yh-1#post_12280706

I like them, but I have one pair of ears and about ten pairs of headphones. $h1t's getting out of hand...


----------



## stacker45

hpiper said:


> Wow. they are that good. I have heard people praise the GH1 but not to the level you do. I was looking at getting some RS2e but I will give these GH1 another closer look. I apparently have similar tastes as you, I have been listening to my HD650's a LOT too and I also like them quite a bit more than the HD600's. They are more detailed top to bottom with quite a lot less distortion.


 
  
 I have said many times that with some recordings, I prefer the GH-1/G to my beloved PS1k.
  
 If praising the GH-1 was a sin, I'd be in prison!


----------



## zazex

joseph69 said:


> In this case buy the Schiit Magni (amp) Modi (DAC) combo.


 
  
 I agree that you'd probably be better off with transistors
 than tubes/valves.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> kurosaki123 said:
> 
> 
> > They look like a HP-1000.
> ...


 
  
 If you look closely, it looks like the cable has been changed on these HP1.


----------



## wormsdriver

I was wondering why the Grado fanclub thread was so dang quiet, turns out I wasn't getting email notifications!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Anyhow, nice to be back and catch up with you guys. Looks like someone scored a great deal on some GS1k's!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 a bit of music:


 R.I.P. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  


Spoiler: BONUS... cause I like you guys :D


----------



## JoeDoe

bobg55 said:


>


 
 Haha, I don't endorse the language, but I certainly have shared the sentiment. I'm currently reducing down from a system that cost me $$$$. Glad to be back in Grado-land where I belong!


----------



## Audio Addict

joseph69 said:


> Just so everyone knows…I sold my (MINT) PS-1000 to @orrb_05
> for $850.00 so a member of H-F could buy/enjoy them at a very good price who really couldn't afford to pay more…he sold them to @Harry Manback
> and turned a profit…now they are for sale again by him for another profit! I could have EASILY done the same damn thing!!! Makes for feel like a moron for trying to do the right thing for some of the members here on H-F. This is a scumbag move on both their parts! I will NEVER deal with either member again!
> 
> ...




As the saying goes, no good deed and that's what you did for a fellow head-fier, goes ???


----------



## Harry Manback

...


----------



## joseph69

.


----------



## orrb_05

joseph69 said:


> Just so everyone knows…I sold my (MINT) PS-1000 to @orrb_05 for $850.00 so a member of H-F could buy/enjoy them at a very good price who really couldn't afford to pay more…he sold them to @Harry Manback and turned a profit…now they are for sale again by him for another profit! I could have EASILY done the same damn thing!!! Makes for feel like a moron for trying to do the right thing for some of the members here on H-F. This is a scumbag move on both their parts! I will NEVER deal with either member again!
> 
> 
> $850.00 I SOLD THESE FOR…NOT $1000.00


 
  
 I DID NOT TURN A PROFIT ON THESE.
  
 For starters, I did not sell the PS1000's - I traded for a set of RS-1's and a set of PS500's.
  
 If anything, I broke even, so get off your soapbox about reducing your price so another HF member who can't afford something can have a little enjoyment too - PLEASE!!
  
 IF you have a problem, PM me  - don't try to smear my rep on HF because you are upset about  @Harry Manback turning a profit on the PS1000s. I'm glad if can get out of the PS1000's what he's asking - more power to him.


----------



## orrb_05

harry manback said:


> Wow, you didn't even wait to get the whole story. Now you have slandered two honest people. Couldn't you wait the 5 minutes it took me to pm you?
> 
> I thought more of you than this. You need to calm down and think before you speak.
> 
> ...


 

 HM - sorry you have to deal with this kind of BS - it's ridiculous. GLWS my friend.


----------



## Harry Manback

.


----------



## orrb_05




----------



## joseph69

.


----------



## Harry Manback

.


----------



## joseph69

.


----------



## joseph69

.


----------



## orrb_05

joseph69 said:


> Funny, but it looks like they were sold at $1000.00 both times to me according to what the ad says? Real nice!
> 
> Post a Reply
> 1 hour, 25 minutes ago
> ...


 
 Dig a little deeper and you'll see I DID NOT SELL THEM - IT WAS A TRADE.
  
 If HM feels the Grados he traded me for the PS-1000's held a value of $1k and he wants to recoup that from the PS-1000's  - SO WHAT!!!


----------



## Harry Manback

joseph69 said:


> I came across your first ad for $1000.00 while I was surfing the F/S forums…now all of the sudden I forgot something?
> Be careful with you write!




I am starting to agree more with orb than you. You are a meddlesome busybody who thinks he is everyone's Grado hero. How is it any of your business at all?

My attempt to keep the peace has failed, despite my attempts. I think I will just do what I want to do. I put them up for a price equal to their value. The market can validate or deny me. You, however have no business in my business.


----------



## joseph69

.


----------



## orrb_05

Well, guess I'll offer up the olive branch so we can all try to move on from this.
  
 Apologies to ALL for my ranting. Apologies to J69 and to HM.
  
 I'm a gear hound -  I buy, sell and trade quite a bit - just look at my feedback and my post count - they both tell the story.
  
 Neither I, nor HM were intentionally trying to shaft you J69, just swapping gear on HF because it's a great community and a safe place do such a thing!
  
 LB Orr


----------



## joseph69

orrb_05 said:


> Well, guess I'll offer up the olive branch so we can all try to move on from this.
> 
> Apologies to ALL for my ranting. Apologies to J69 and to HM.
> 
> ...


 
 Apologies also to both of you for the confusion.


----------



## Harry Manback

joseph69 said:


> I look at the F/S forums all of the time, I'm not stalking anything/anyone, and I don't think I'm anybody's "Grado hero". And its not my business, but I am quite annoyed, I could have sold these for $1200.00 which is what I paid for them NOS, instead I thought I'd do the right thing and was happy to sell them to someone who would be grateful, thats all. And yes, I am insulted that members I thought were good people/grateful would do this. You keep telling me to dig a little deeper, but the ad clearly say they are being sold for what they were paid for when I came across it. I also don't have "sellers remorse"…if I wanted to, I could have bought the PS1K NOS, but bought the (e) series…so you guys get it straight. And my moms basement???




So, you got them at a bargain. Then orrb_05 got them at a bargain. Then I get then at a bargain. Now someone else is getting a bargain. Everyone but you is happy. Just be happy that they helped to finance your next purchase. Now I am not replacing them with ither headphones, but I am happy my 16 year old daughter gets to go to France with her French class. Let's all just chill. Nobody is being taken advantage of. Not you, not Orrb, not me, or the buyer who gets them next. We ALL are got them at a great price.

I am done with this and I am done with you Joe. Thanks for dragging Orrb and I through the mud though.


----------



## Harry Manback

joseph69 said:


> Apologies also to both of you for the confusion.




I am sorry for losing my temper. I apologize for saying unkind things to you Joe. I will not forgive you for slandering me publically until its made right.


----------



## Bonobo Loco

Just a word to the wise for any of you Gradophiles who also love bass: get a set of GH-1's before they're gone. I've spent a considerable amount of time comparing them to other Grados such as the RS1/2. Compared to the GH1, the RS1 basically has no bass. If you care at all about this, it really makes a big difference. The RS1e to my ears doesn't hold a candle to the GH1, same with the RS2e. They are both 'good' but not as good as the GH1, not even close. Grados in general aren't known for bass but the GH1 is better than you would expect, especially after 50-ish hours of burn-in. It's a limited edition headphone that most people will never be able to hear, and some people might be skeptical about but for anyone crazy enough to be reading this thread, hopefully you already own a pair or will soon. Don't miss out on this set of cans. You'll regret it if you do.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> If you look closely, it looks like the cable has been changed on these HP1.



I don't get that impression I looking at them. What makes you think it was changed? Thanks.


----------



## CH23

ruthieandjohn said:


> I don't get that impression I looking at them. What makes you think it was changed? Thanks.


 

 what's the logo stamped into the "Y" plastic part?
  
 i believe the Joseph Grado ones had "JG" on there, while newer ones have "GL" (grado labs) on them.


----------



## Spirulina780

bonobo loco said:


> Just a word to the wise for any of you Gradophiles who also love bass: get a set of GH-1's before they're gone. I've spent a considerable amount of time comparing them to other Grados such as the RS1/2. Compared to the GH1, the RS1 basically has no bass. If you care at all about this, it really makes a big difference. The RS1e to my ears doesn't hold a candle to the GH1, same with the RS2e. They are both 'good' but not as good as the GH1, not even close. Grados in general aren't known for bass but the GH1 is better than you would expect, especially after 50-ish hours of burn-in. It's a limited edition headphone that most people will never be able to hear, and some people might be skeptical about but for anyone crazy enough to be reading this thread, hopefully you already own a pair or will soon. Don't miss out on this set of cans. You'll regret it if you do.


 
  
  
 I think a lot of bass sound strange in headphones, so i don´t want any more than other Grados


----------



## EctSay

Hi all, 
  
 I am still pretty new to headphones and all the terms you guys use. I am hoping you guys can tell me (if possible) how the PS500e sound like in layman's term. I've got a good deal where someone is selling it for pretty cheap so I'd thought I might go and get it, however he does live quite some distance away so I dont want to go all the way down just to find out it is totally off from what I like.
  
 The only other "quality" ear piece i've own is my daily driver, the EarSonic SM3. I LOVE it as it sounds as tho the band is playing right in front of you in a small room. Small sound stage? and the sound is "darker". Would you say that the PS500e would be similiar? 
  
 Thak you!


----------



## JoeDoe

ectsay said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am still pretty new to headphones and all the terms you guys use. I am hoping you guys can tell me (if possible) how the PS500e sound like in layman's term. I've got a good deal where someone is selling it for pretty cheap so I'd thought I might go and get it, however he does live quite some distance away so I dont want to go all the way down just to find out it is totally off from what I like.
> 
> ...


 
 I'd say the PS500 will be right up your alley. It too has a warmer signature overall, but with a bit more treble extension and clarity than the SM3. I'd say go for it!


----------



## EctSay

joedoe said:


> I'd say the PS500 will be right up your alley. It too has a warmer signature overall, but with a bit more treble extension and clarity than the SM3. I'd say go for it!


 
 That sounds awesome! Thank you! Would try my best to get it ASAP


----------



## feelingears

punkmanmatthew said:


> ...just remember how the magni 2 made the highs too much...




I am somewhat in agreement regarding the Magni 2U as being bright. They match the X2 a little in that way but less satisfying with an SR60.


----------



## discombob

joedoe said:


> I'd say the PS500 will be right up your alley. It too has a warmer signature overall, but with a bit more treble extension and clarity than the SM3. I'd say go for it!




I agree. Treble on the 500e is polite yet still very detailed... quite the feat. I am really impressed running it with the Grace m9xx.

Head's up: the 500e is also capable of very punchy bass and the Grace shows its ability to deliver current there.


----------



## feelingears

bonobo loco said:


> Just a word to the wise for any of you Gradophiles who also love bass: get a set of GH-1's before they're gone. I've spent a considerable amount of time comparing them to other Grados such as the RS1/2. Compared to the GH1, the RS1 basically has no bass. If you care at all about this, it really makes a big difference. The RS1e to my ears doesn't hold a candle to the GH1, same with the RS2e. They are both 'good' but not as good as the GH1, not even close. Grados in general aren't known for bass but the GH1 is better than you would expect, especially after 50-ish hours of burn-in. It's a limited edition headphone that most people will never be able to hear, and some people might be skeptical about but for anyone crazy enough to be reading this thread, hopefully you already own a pair or will soon. Don't miss out on this set of cans. You'll regret it if you do.


 

 Okay, Loco... I am "loco" enough to take your word for it sight unseen (unheard--which is *absolutely unwise* yet somewhat unavoidable in the world of audio). So, we'll see if your wisdom is warranted. I hope so--order placed!
  
 I am still undecided if I like the Philips X2 enough to keep them because I love the over-the-ear feeling of air (bass) pushing against my earlobes/drums. But the Grado sound is still supreme (for me). I could keep them both, but I won't... And as you point out, it will be nice to have something modestly unique to share at a meetup.
  
 Thanks for the comment!


----------



## discombob

feelingears said:


> Okay, Loco... I am "loco" enough to take your word for it sight unseen (unheard--which is *absolutely unwise* yet somewhat unavoidable in the world of audio). So, we'll see if your wisdom is warranted. I hope so--order placed!
> 
> I am still undecided if I like the Philips X2 enough to keep them because I love the over-the-ear feeling of air (bass) pushing against my earlobes/drums. But the Grado sound is still supreme (for me). I could keep them both, but I won't... And as you point out, it will be nice to have something modestly unique to share at a meetup.
> 
> Thanks for the comment!




If the GH1 is anything like the ps500e, you'll get plenty of "ear push" if you use the G-cushions and an amp with low output impedance.


----------



## feelingears

discombob said:


> If the GH1 is anything like the ps500e, you'll get plenty of "ear push" if you use the G-cushions and an amp with low output impedance.


 

 Well, I just got off the phone with Grado and they told me you can't put G's on the GH1. I have a feeling you're going to tell me otherwise... (And sorry I haven't read all of 2000 pages of this thread! Ha ha--I want to, I just can't.)
  
 Amp is Vali 2.


----------



## joseph69

feelingears said:


> *Well, I just got off the phone with Grado and they told me you can't put G's on the GH1.* I have a feeling you're going to tell me otherwise... (And sorry I haven't read all of 2000 pages of this thread! Ha ha--I want to, I just can't.)
> Amp is Vali 2.


 
 Thats real strange?
 You can put any Grado cushion on any SR/RS/GS/PS/HP model.


----------



## feelingears

To be fair, I spoke with a store service rep, and she checked the specs and even asked someone else. No fit.
  
 I said the forum folks do all kinds of things so if it's not officially supported, I'm not surprised.


----------



## fjrabon

joseph69 said:


> Thats real strange?
> You can put any Grado cushion on any SR/RS/GS/PS/HP model.


 

 Grado customer service people tend to say that anything outside of a pure stock configuration isn't possible when they're asked.  A friend of mine asked if they could get a black headband if they had any left (he offered to pay for it) on a RS2e and they literally told him the older black headbands would "no longer work with the new, improved e design."


----------



## joseph69

fjrabon said:


> Grado customer service people tend to say that anything outside of a pure stock configuration isn't possible when they're asked.  A friend of mine asked if they could get a black headband if they had any left (he offered to pay for it) on a RS2e and they literally told him the older black headbands would "no longer work with the new, improved e design."


 
 Come to think of it, they told me that the RS1i gimbals wouldn't fit the GH-1.


----------



## joseph69

feelingears said:


> To be fair, I spoke with a store service rep, and she checked the specs and even asked someone else. No fit.
> I said the forum folks do all kinds of things so if it's not officially supported, I'm not surprised.


 
 Never mind…they fit perfectly…100%


----------



## feelingears

discombob said:


> If the GH1 is anything like the ps500e, you'll get plenty of "ear push" if you use the G-cushions and an amp with low output impedance.


 

 Thanks to discombob, I've now added "*earlobe thump*" to my list of headphone performance metrics. Bumpin'!


----------



## stacker45

bonobo loco said:


> Just a word to the wise for any of you Gradophiles who also love bass: get a set of GH-1's before they're gone. I've spent a considerable amount of time comparing them to other Grados such as the RS1/2. Compared to the GH1, the RS1 basically has no bass. If you care at all about this, it really makes a big difference. The RS1e to my ears doesn't hold a candle to the GH1, same with the RS2e. They are both 'good' but not as good as the GH1, not even close. Grados in general aren't known for bass but the GH1 is better than you would expect, especially after 50-ish hours of burn-in. It's a limited edition headphone that most people will never be able to hear, and some people might be skeptical about but for anyone crazy enough to be reading this thread, hopefully you already own a pair or will soon. Don't miss out on this set of cans. You'll regret it if you do.


 
  
 I'm happy for you. The GH-1 is certainly a success story for Grado.
  
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> I don't get that impression I looking at them. What makes you think it was changed? Thanks.


 
  
 I have a bad memory, so I can't remember where I saw the pictrue, but if I remember correctly, there are two cables all the way to the 1/4'' plug.
  
  


joseph69 said:


> Thats real strange?
> You can put any Grado cushion on any SR/RS/GS/PS/HP model.


 
  
 I think so too.


----------



## stacker45

fjrabon said:


> Grado customer service people tend to say that anything outside of a pure stock configuration isn't possible when they're asked.  A friend of mine asked if they could get a black headband if they had any left (he offered to pay for it) on a RS2e and they literally told him the older black headbands would "no longer work with the new, improved e design."


 
  
 Don't get me started on Grado's cutomer service. Some of them seem to have no clue what they're talking about. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 How hard would it be to say, ''yes you can do such and such, but we don't recomend it.


----------



## JoeDoe

I haven't gotten _really_ excited about a new pair of cans in a while (and I've recently had the Ether, LCD3, GS1000 (again), and VE Zen 2.0), but let me tell you gentlemen... these GH1's are pretty dang fine!
  
 They really are a great cross between the PS500 and RS1. G cush pads open up the stage and improve bass response. So basically, I've got GS series bass, RS series mids, and PS series treble. They really are bringing smiles to my face with my Geek Out and a little Hiromi. 
  
 Very glad I was able to snag a pair!


----------



## Bonobo Loco

joedoe said:


> They really are a great cross between the PS500 and RS1. G cush pads open up the stage and improve bass response. So basically, I've got GS series bass, RS series mids, and PS series treble. They really are bringing smiles to my face with my Geek Out and a little Hiromi.
> 
> Very glad I was able to snag a pair!


 
  
 I feel the same. I've been blown away by them for the last couple weeks. Enjoyed them when I first heard them and they've only grown on me more over time.


----------



## zazex

fjrabon said:


> Grado customer service people tend to say that anything outside of a pure stock configuration isn't possible when they're asked.  A friend of mine asked if they could get a black headband if they had any left (he offered to pay for it) on a RS2e and they literally told him the older black headbands would "no longer work with the new, improved e design."


 
  
 I can only wonder what the response would have been if
 your friend had simply asked, "any particular reason why?"
 or similar.


----------



## EctSay

Hi all!
  
 I finally got the PS500e and I must say that I am pretty happy with the purchase. However, I am currently noticing a rattle whenever im listening to low base and notice that there was some sort of fiber / thread (Dont think its hair as it seems a tiny bit thicker) trap right behind the mesh in the center hole. Blowing doesnt seem to help. Any ideas on what I can do?
 . 
  
  
  
  
 I am also currently thinking of purchasing a DAC first as it seems more important than a amp. Any recommendations for a DAC that would fit the PS500e? My budget is around $200-300 USD.
  
 Thank you!


----------



## JoeDoe

ectsay said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I finally got the PS500e and I must say that I am pretty happy with the purchase. However, I am currently noticing a rattle whenever im listening to low base and notice that there was some sort of fiber / thread (Dont think its hair as it seems a tiny bit thicker) trap right behind the mesh in the center hole. Blowing doesnt seem to help. Any ideas on what I can do?
> .
> ...


 
 The infamous Grado "Grattle" - fixes include gently blowing in front of or behind the driver, waiting for it to come out on its own, or using a piece of scotch tape to dab at the mesh until the fiber sticks. Good luck!
  
 Solid DACs in your price range include any of the offerings from Schiit, HRT Streamer series, or any of the CEntrace DACport entries. Favorites of mine are the DACport LX and Schiit Bifrost.


----------



## bassboysam

received the GS1000. they are the "i" version with thicker cable and round rods. the pads are a little worse for wear and one is actually a little thicker than the other causing one side to sound louder. if anyone has some G cushions they don't want/need; let me know. they are stupid expensive here.


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> I haven't gotten _really_ excited about a new pair of cans in a while (and I've recently had the Ether, LCD3, GS1000 (again), and VE Zen 2.0), but let me tell you gentlemen... these GH1's are pretty dang fine!
> 
> They really are a great cross between the PS500 and RS1. G cush pads open up the stage and improve bass response. So basically, I've got GS series bass, RS series mids, and PS series treble. They really are bringing smiles to my face with my Geek Out and a little Hiromi.
> 
> Very glad I was able to snag a pair!



That's how I describe the sound of the Magnum v6, I do plan on some g cushions in the near future, and see how that sounds


----------



## stacker45

zazex said:


> I can only wonder what the response would have been if
> your friend had simply asked, "any particular reason why?"
> or similar.


 
  
 I once asked Grado why there was a letter B in front of the serial number, on my RA1 amp.
  
 They basically told me that it was just because they felt like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It was Joseph, who figured it out. Like he said, the B, is probably because it's a battery powered amp.
  
  


ectsay said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I finally got the PS500e and I must say that I am pretty happy with the purchase. However, I am currently noticing a rattle whenever im listening to low base and notice that there was some sort of fiber / thread (Dont think its hair as it seems a tiny bit thicker) trap right behind the mesh in the center hole. Blowing doesnt seem to help. Any ideas on what I can do?
> .
> ...


 
  
 Before each use, I raise the headphones above my head, and blow both, outside, and inside the earcups, making sure that it's facing down, as I'm blowing on it.
  
  


bassboysam said:


> received the GS1000. they are the "i" version with thicker cable and round rods. the pads are a little worse for wear and one is actually a little thicker than the other causing one side to sound louder. if anyone has some G cushions they don't want/need; let me know. they are stupid expensive here.


 
  
 I knew it, the cable was just too thick, to be first gen, GS1000.I have a hard time understanding how you can buy a $1000 pair of headphones, and not know what you've bought. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Good for you, I prefer the i version of the GS1k.


----------



## JoeDoe

This is called happiness on the go!


----------



## Jbmorrey

So I am hoping I can get a somewhat solution to my problem. I own a pair of SR325 symphones Magnum V3. I love them enough to have them recabled for portable use. Went to the recent Headfi meet in Austin and really liked the RS1-2? not sure which one I listened to, but they were slightly warmer. Can anyone recommend a portable warm amp to help me get a little closer to the RS1-RS2?with the SR325 magnum? I can't afford to just buy a pair of RS2's. Any help is appreciated.
  
 James


----------



## Bonobo Loco

joedoe said:


> This is called happiness on the go!


 
  
 I recently sent an email to Jonathan Grado with an idea for a new headphone and complimenting his photography skills (he does most if not all of their marketing shots) but when you have a product like this you almost can't help but make them look good. They are gorgeous 'phones. Try to make them look bad, I dare you.


----------



## GreenBow

@ JoeDoe, 
 You can't go wrong with Norah Jones.


----------



## PAM005

joedoe said:


> This is called happiness on the go!


 

 And this is called happiness at the office!


----------



## JoeDoe

greenbow said:


> @ JoeDoe,
> You can't go wrong with Norah Jones.




Amen!


----------



## GreenBow

joedoe said:


> Amen!


 

 I bought her first album. Listened to the second on youtube, and bought that. After hearing two of her other three albums on youtube I am going to buy all three remaining. (Since they all review as well as each other.) Funny thing is on first listen they are just OK. Second or third listen and it all fits into place. (I think my favourite albums all do that.)


----------



## joseph69

Anybody ever try these RC truck tires 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 (HERE) before with their Grados, or should I be the first just for kicks even though I'm totally against it?


----------



## JoeDoe

joseph69 said:


> Anybody ever try these RC truck tires
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Check the Grado mods thread. I think I remember 7keys saying that he gave 'em a go with his SennGrados and they weren't worth keeping...


----------



## joseph69

joedoe said:


> Check the Grado mods thread. I think I remember 7keys saying that he gave 'em a go with his SennGrados and they weren't worth keeping...


 
 Thanks…I just placed an order for them just to try…I'll PM him.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Anybody ever try these RC truck tires
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 as with any "experiment" an open mind is essential


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> as with any "experiment" an open mind is essential


 
 I Agree, but I'm not sure if I'm going to try them. I was going to get them for the PS1Ke, even though I have no sound/comfort issues with the [size=x-small]Grado (G) cushions[/size]…[size=x-small]I'm just curious.[/size]


----------



## bassboysam

ok bit the bullet and picked up some fresh G cushions from the local Grado dealer. These GS1000i's are ridiculously good.


----------



## KHatfull

joedoe said:


> This is called happiness on the go!


 
  
 And my favorite song by Norah...man, melt me into a quivering puddle of goo.


----------



## Spirulina780

joedoe said:


> This is called happiness on the go!


 

 This is melancholy in the evening..


----------



## joseph69




----------



## GreenBow

khatfull said:


> And my favorite song by Norah...man, melt me into a quivering puddle of goo.


 

 I think 'Nightingale' might be my favourite trom the 'Come Away With Me' album. I don't know though, because I think it's impossible to decide. The other songstress from the same sort of time, Katie Melua does similar sort of music too. Also her debut album featured some great female vocals. I think Faraway Voice might be my favourite if I had to choose one. I know Grado fans say they love female vocals with their Grado. I think 'Faraway Voice' is a special piece for that.


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> as with any "experiment" an open mind is essential


 
  
 Hmmm!,  ''open mind' why do these words sound so familiar to me?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

joedoe said:


> Check the Grado mods thread. I think I remember 7keys saying that he gave 'em a go with his SennGrados and they weren't worth keeping...


 
 From my experience with the leather Ear Zonk pads, I'd suppose all pads that look "closed" like this is gonna screw up the Grados really bad... Imagine what the tape mod would do and amlify it 1000 times more. You get the idea.


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> From my experience with the leather Ear Zonk pads, I'd suppose all pads that look "closed" like this is gonna screw up the Grados really bad... Imagine what the tape mod would do and amlify it 1000 times more. You get the idea.


 
 Your 100% right.
 After really thinking about how the EZ vinyl pads KILLED the 325is I wasn't looking to KILL the sound of my PS1Ke so I canceled them.


----------



## Willalsace

Hi guys
Just want to say a big thank you for your comments that helped me to chose a Grado.
I finally ordered the GH-1 and the G cushions. 
A friend of mine gave me a 325 and a GS1000 for testing.
And according to your feedback I understood that with the G cushions, this head phone will have the best sound of all Grado from the bass till the highs. I also wanted a light and comfortable cans like the GS1K. The RS1k are so heavy in comparison. 
My friend should bring it to me on Monday. But I will start to burn it only when I will be back from my motorbike road trip to Vietnam on the 14.Feb 
I will then write my firsts feedback of this cans...
William


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

willalsace said:


> Hi guys
> Just want to say a big thank you for your comments that helped me to chose a Grado.
> I finally ordered the GH-1 and the G cushions.
> A friend of mine gave me a 325 and a GS1000 for testing.
> ...


 
 Have a nice trip in Vietnam! This is the best time to visit the country, since it's almost Tet (traditional New Year holiday).


----------



## bassboysam

the EF-5 arrived yesterday. I'm super impressed. it can easily hang with my WA-6.


----------



## JoeDoe

bassboysam said:


> the EF-5 arrived yesterday. I'm super impressed. it can easily hang with my WA-6.


 
 I never had the WA6, but I definitely felt like the EF5 was a killer value. Gobs of clean, thick power with a solid list of modding options.


----------



## JoeDoe

khatfull said:


> And my favorite song by Norah...man, melt me into a quivering puddle of goo.


 
 Haha yessir. That one and "Don't Know Why" are my go-to's.


----------



## Jbmorrey

2 things... First off I have the EF-5 as well and I agree, a great value for the $350 I got it for!! I assume, we are talking about the Hifiman EF-5 that is. 
  
 Secondly, in regards to the G-Cush pads, what portable case do people who have these earpads use? I have my grado's wired for portable use and a hard case, but I think the G-Cush pads would get crushed if I used my current hard case.
  
 Thanks!
 James


----------



## TraceStar

You need a bigger hard case. The GS1k needs to be carried in a bigger case too courtesy of the G-cush

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbmorrey

Yea. I figured I would need a bigger case, I was looking for some suggestions on a flat hard case like I have, but with a little more space. Larger footprint I guess.
  
 Thanks,


----------



## bassboysam

jbmorrey said:


> 2 things... First off I have the EF-5 as well and I agree, a great value for the $350 I got it for!! I assume, we are talking about the Hifiman EF-5 that is.
> 
> Secondly, in regards to the G-Cush pads, what portable case do people who have these earpads use? I have my grado's wired for portable use and a hard case, but I think the G-Cush pads would get crushed if I used my current hard case.
> 
> ...




yeah hifiman. i paid $250 Canadian. it has the stock opamp and a Japanese 12au7.


----------



## yellowblue

Want to try the G-cushions for my GH-1. Someone who knows where I can get those in Europe? I don´t want to pay 60 pounds at Amazon-UK.
 What about those Wang Yifeis G-cush?
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/G-Cush-Replacement-Cushion-For-GS-1000i-SR-125i-225i-325i-PS-500-1000-Headphones-/251555952654?var=&hash=item3a91e7380emSBKl92fSqDGR9SvwVGqc7A


----------



## Harry Manback

yellowblue said:


> Want to try the G-cushions for my GH-1. Someone who knows where I can get those in Europe? I don´t want to pay 60 pounds at Amazon-UK.
> What about those Wang Yifeis G-cush?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/G-Cush-Replacement-Cushion-For-GS-1000i-SR-125i-225i-325i-PS-500-1000-Headphones-/251555952654?var=&hash=item3a91e7380emSBKl92fSqDGR9SvwVGqc7A


 
  
 I don't know if they ship over the pond, but this place has been around a long time, and sells authentic grado pads:
  
 http://www.crutchfield.com/fg_328250_FFBrand%7cGrado/Grado-Miscellaneous-Audio-Accessories.html


----------



## yellowblue

harry manback said:


> I don't know if they ship over the pond, but this place has been around a long time, and sells authentic grado pads:
> 
> http://www.crutchfield.com/fg_328250_FFBrand%7cGrado/Grado-Miscellaneous-Audio-Accessories.html


 
 Thank you, but they just send to Canada and USA.


----------



## Spirulina780

yellowblue said:


> Thank you, but they just send to Canada and USA.


 
  
 You can get them on ljudmakarn.se, but still expensive


----------



## stacker45

willalsace said:


> Hi guys
> Just want to say a big thank you for your comments that helped me to chose a Grado.
> I finally ordered the GH-1 and the G cushions.
> A friend of mine gave me a 325 and a GS1000 for testing.
> ...


 
  
 Congratz, on your GH-1, I'm sure you'll like them.
  
 I wouldn't say that the GH-1 have ''the best sound of all Grado from the bass till the highs''. The best bass title goes to my HP1000, while the mids are tied between my HP1000, and RS1, and the highs go to my PS1000.
  
 That being said, even though the GH-1 aren't the best at anything, they're VERY good at everything. 
  
 I'm looking forward to reading your impressions about the GH-1.


----------



## crazyboy867

I just got sr60e's. Should I do the comfy mods? What kind of changes can I expect in sound quality?

Thanks


----------



## jaywillin

i've never seen this vid before, had to share
 this is a year after duane's death, a month before berry's death, and chuck's first show with the brothers


----------



## hoagster

yellowblue said:


> Want to try the G-cushions for my GH-1. Someone who knows where I can get those in Europe? I don´t want to pay 60 pounds at Amazon-UK.




The EF ones on Amazon uk are ok. I can't compare them to the originals but they are working well on my 325e.


----------



## krud484

I just got a pair of original SR80s with the pink drivers. They came with aftermarket S-cush pads with the quarter mod. I tried them in a shootout between some extra L-cushions and TTVJ flat pads. The quarter mod had almost no bass but felt comfortable. The L-cush spaced things out better but made the highs shrill and rolled the treble off too much for my liking. The TTVJ flats sounded the best, bass was tight and controlled, treble had a natural presence. I know their frequency response is 20-20, and the soundstage sure makes it seem that way. It's quite small and has little depth. The strength of the original 80s would be their definition, they're great on rock giving nice textured guitar with forward vocals. If they had a little more air, they'd be perfect.
  
 On a side note, I've left the solid state of Asgard and am currently on my way to the tube side of Lyr. I'll be without an amp until next week. I'm excited to see how Grados sing through tubes, I've heard good things.


----------



## joseph69

krud484 said:


> I just got a pair of original SR80s with the pink drivers. They came with aftermarket S-cush pads with the quarter mod. I tried them in a shootout between some extra L-cushions and TTVJ flat pads. The quarter mod had almost no bass but felt comfortable. The L-cush spaced things out better but made the highs shrill and rolled the treble off too much for my liking. The TTVJ flats sounded the best, bass was tight and controlled, treble had a natural presence. I know their frequency response is 20-20, and the soundstage sure makes it seem that way. It's quite small and has little depth. The strength of the original 80s would be their definition, they're great on rock giving nice textured guitar with forward vocals. If they had a little more air, they'd be perfect.
> 
> On a side note, I've left the solid state of Asgard and am currently on my way to the tube side of Lyr. I'll be without an amp until next week. I'm excited to see how Grados sing through tubes, I've heard good things.


 
 The 80 was first Grado I was turned onto by a friend of mine, but when he bought them (new) they came with (L) cushions at the time. I thought they were amazing, and from there on it all started with my first purchase of the 80i. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The Lyr (original) I owned had killer power with my PS1K (sold) with THE [size=x-small]NOS Amperex Orange Globe ECC88 tubes[/size]…[size=x-small]real nice, but the original Lyr had no LO/HI gain and the Lyr 2 does so you'll b able to match the impedance.[/size]


----------



## krud484

joseph69 said:


> The 80 was first Grado I was turned onto by a friend of mine, but when he bought them (new) they came with (L) cushions at the time. I thought they were amazing, and from there on it all started with my first purchase of the 80i.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That's the reason why I went for Lyr 2, it offers both solid state and vac-tubes. The gain options are perfect for what I have now, and some future cans I have my eye on.  I already picked out my tubes from Upscale Audio because there's no trusting ebay! They are going to be NOS, and Kevin claims they have a lot of air, separation, and powerful bass. The highs are supposed to have that "sparkle" on the top.


----------



## joseph69

krud484 said:


> That's the reason why I went for Lyr 2, it offers both solid state and vac-tubes. The gain options are perfect for what I have now, and some future cans I have my eye on.  I already picked out my tubes from Upscale Audio because there's no trusting ebay! They are going to be NOS, and Kevin claims they have a lot of air, separation, and powerful bass. The highs are supposed to have that "sparkle" on the top.


 
 Congratulations!
 Hope you enjoy the combo!


----------



## jaywillin

my diy is complete, and the headband frame, and gimbals are grado, everything else ? not really
 symphones v6 drivers, mahogany cups from vibro labs, leather strap from plussound, cable from impact cable


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> my diy is complete, and the headband frame, and gimbals are grado, everything else ? not really
> symphones v6 drivers, mahogany cups from vibro labs, leather strap from plussound, cable from impact cable


 
 Jay, really nice job…they look beautiful!
 The Vibrolabs "Classic" cups are beautiful…I have them on my 80i!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Jay, really nice job…they look beautiful!
> The Vibrolabs "Classic" cups are beautiful…I have them on my 80i!


 
 thanks joseph, it wasn't too hard either, i still need to work on my soldering !
  
 the sound is somewhere between the ps500 and rs1i i think, joedoe and i may try to get together to compare with the gh-1


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> thanks joseph, it wasn't too hard either, i still need to work on my soldering !
> 
> the sound is somewhere between the ps500 and rs1i i think, joedoe and i may try to get together to compare with the gh-1


 
 Your welcome.
 Good idea if you can get together, because the GH-1 is supposed to be between those two models.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Your welcome.
> Good idea if you can get together, because the GH-1 is supposed to be between those two models.


 
  
 I agree that the GH-1 are a combination of the PS500, and RS1i.
  
 If we swap the stock L-cush for the G-cush, I'd say that the GH-1becomes a combination of the PS500, RS1i, and also the GS1000i.
  
 Not many Grados can sound good with two types of earpads, so this is a major advantage for the GH-1.


----------



## mks100




----------



## jaywillin

on the subject of pads, the 80e(which i have for sale BTW) , i tried the 1/4 modded pads, L cush's, and the S's, i actually preferred the comfies. the sound just seemed more balanced to me.


----------



## jaywillin

wakey wakey sleepy gradoheads


----------



## Spirulina780

mks100 said:


>


 
 Any difference in the sound with those pads?


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > Jay, really nice job…they look beautiful!
> ...


I found the Magnums to be a suitable (cheaper ) replacement for my Gh1 (which I sold). The gh1 were my daily workhorse, which was non-critical listening while Web browsing. I kept the ps1000 for at home critical listening (which I haven't used in like 2 months) and the Rs1 and magnum V4 and V6 for every day listening(work) which funny thing I haven't listened much either since the JH Layla are just so easy to pop in and carry around they've taken over.


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> I found the Magnums to be a suitable (cheaper ) replacement for my Gh1 (which I sold). The gh1 were my daily workhorse, which was non-critical listening while Web browsing. I kept the ps1000 for at home critical listening (which I haven't used in like 2 months) and the Rs1 and magnum V4 and V6 for every day listening(work) which funny thing I haven't listened much either since the JH Layla are just so easy to pop in and carry around they've taken over.


 
 from everyone say's about the gh-1, i had a feeling the v6 was similar
 did you ever try the g cushes ?


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > I found the Magnums to be a suitable (cheaper ) replacement for my Gh1 (which I sold). The gh1 were my daily workhorse, which was non-critical listening while Web browsing. I kept the ps1000 for at home critical listening (which I haven't used in like 2 months) and the Rs1 and magnum V4 and V6 for every day listening(work) which funny thing I haven't listened much either since the JH Layla are just so easy to pop in and carry around they've taken over.
> ...


 
 i did at one point, but same as the gh-1, I prefer the L-cush on them. I remember the treble being airier on the gh-1. it's been awhile since i heard the v6, so I need to revisit them soon...


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> I found the Magnums to be a suitable (cheaper ) replacement for my Gh1 (which I sold). *The gh1 were my daily workhorse, which was non-critical listening while Web browsing.* I kept the ps1000 for at home critical listening (which I haven't used in like 2 months) and the Rs1 and magnum V4 and V6 for every day listening(work) which funny thing I haven't listened much either since the JH Layla are just so easy to pop in and carry around they've taken over.


 
 This is what I enjoy most about the GH-1, you don't need to critically listen to them, you can just enjoy them while hearing* everything* clearly.


----------



## JoeDoe

Just wanted to report in with a new link in the chain that's performing VERY well.

Found a slightly used Bladelius DAC last week. It's a 24/192USB-only unit. async, galvanically isolated, about the size of a few king sized candy bars. Based on a wolfson chip. 

This may be the best (my favorite) USB DAC I've heard with my MAD. Nice full bottom end, rich midrange, and non-fatiguing treble with a great amount of detail and headroom. I think she's a keeper. Especially since they don't make 'em anymore!


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > I found the Magnums to be a suitable (cheaper ) replacement for my Gh1 (which I sold). *The gh1 were my daily workhorse, which was non-critical listening while Web browsing.* I kept the ps1000 for at home critical listening (which I haven't used in like 2 months) and the Rs1 and magnum V4 and V6 for every day listening(work) which funny thing I haven't listened much either since the JH Layla are just so easy to pop in and carry around they've taken over.
> ...


 
 Guess I am kind of lucky, I really never consider myself a critical listener.....even when I kick back late at night, with silence in the house and my best gear .....I still dont really find myself listening for something special or critique my gear.....I just enjoy my music and when that little something special of a song comes on...just enjoy the heck out of it.
  
 I love listening to the same album back to back with nothing more than a tube change...same headphones.
  
 We are all so fortunate to have this wonderful music that is such a wonderful part of our life...I am so thankful.


----------



## swspiers

Hi guys.

Well, I finally figured out how to make use of headphones while studying my Statistics lessons.

The 60e's are good headphones, but their glimmer has faded for me the past few months. Almost every headphone or earbud I own is better than the lowly 60e's in every area: bass, imaging, vocals.

Except for one area: spoken word! They are so darn clear and crisp. Definitely the best spoken-word headphones in my arsenal!

Okay, back too studying...


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> I found the Magnums to be a suitable (cheaper ) replacement for my Gh1 (which I sold). The gh1 were my daily workhorse, which was non-critical listening while Web browsing. I kept the ps1000 for at home critical listening (which I haven't used in like 2 months) and the Rs1 and magnum V4 and V6 for every day listening(work) which funny thing I haven't listened much either since the JH Layla are just so easy to pop in and carry around they've taken over.


 
  
  


whirlwind said:


> Guess I am kind of lucky, I really never consider myself a critical listener.....even when I kick back late at night, with silence in the house and my best gear .....I still dont really find myself listening for something special or critique my gear.....I just enjoy my music and when that little something special of a song comes on...just enjoy the heck out of it.
> 
> I love listening to the same album back to back with nothing more than a tube change...same headphones.
> 
> We are all so fortunate to have this wonderful music that is such a wonderful part of our life...I am so thankful.


 
  
 i do very little what i would call "critical listening" maybe when i first get a new addition to the system, or i'm thinking about selling something, 
 but most, the great majority of my listening is just digging some tunes.
 i think that was a big factor in my downsizing of my system, when most of my listening is purely casual, pleasurable , and with my propensity of moving gear
 it didn't make a lot of sense in having so much cash in the system, i get 95% of the sound i've had before, at half the price, and i enjoy my music just as much !


----------



## mks100

spirulina780 said:


> Any difference in the sound with those pads?


 
 Sound:
 L Cush > HD 414 > S Cush
 Comfort:
 HD 414 > S Cush > L Cush
  
 The HD 414 Pads make the SR325e sound less detailed and the sound stage takes a noticeable hit (Not to the degree the S Cush does but enough to be noticeable). From a comfort perspective, the fabric is less abrasive than the L or S Cush and I can wear them longer.  
 I used HD 414 Pads exclusively with my old SR125 and SR80e and thought they were a noticeable improvement in Comfort and Sound over the S Cush.  With the SR325e, they take away a bit of their character.  I find the SR325e the most "Grado" of the current line up (I have owned or listened to all models up to the RS2e/RS1i.  I cannot speak to the higher end Models) and I have subsequently switched back to the L Cushions.  I have about 50 Hours on the SR325e so far.  YMMV.


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> i do very little what i would call "critical listening" maybe when i first get a new addition to the system, or i'm thinking about selling something,
> but most, the great majority of my listening is just digging some tunes.
> i think that was a big factor in my downsizing of my system, when most of my listening is purely casual, pleasurable , and with my propensity of moving gear
> it didn't make a lot of sense in having so much cash in the system, i get 95% of the sound i've had before, at half the price, and i enjoy my music just as much !


 
  
 Well, what you describe, is pretty much my definition of critical listening.
  
 Critical listening, to me is when I sit back with my eyes closed, and I listen right to the end of the CD, LP, or tape reel.
  
 I'm not a big fan of double LPs that only contain 2 or 3 songs per side. It might be good for sound quality, but I hate having to get up to change sides, just as I'm getting ''into'' the music.


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> Well, what you describe, is pretty much my definition of critical listening.
> 
> Critical listening, to me is when I sit back with my eyes closed, and I listen right to the end of the CD, LP, or tape reel.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of double LPs that only contain 2 or 3 songs per side. It might be good for sound quality, but I hate having to get up to change sides, just as I'm getting ''into'' the music.


 
 well i just might be a critical listener then, i will get in the zone for sure !


----------



## Spirulina780

stacker45 said:


> Well, what you describe, is pretty much my definition of critical listening.
> 
> Critical listening, to me is when I sit back with my eyes closed, and I listen right to the end of the CD, LP, or tape reel.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of double LPs that only contain 2 or 3 songs per side. It might be good for sound quality, but I hate having to get up to change sides, just as I'm getting ''into'' the music.


 
  
 I like to get up and change sides, because then the Grado´s won't get uncomfortable.


----------



## Amictus

Does anyone have a view on Grado cartridges? I am coming up to needing a new cartridge in one of my turntables, which is a curious setup: Thorens TD 160 Super with a Mission 774 tonearm (lightweight) and, currently, a Shure V15 V cartridge.
  
 I have read a bit about the Grado cartridges and seem to have inferred that they are not so dynamic, but are wonderful at timbre. I am a mainly classical listener, btw. Any thoughts?


----------



## GreenBow

amictus said:


> Does anyone have a view on Grado cartridges? I am coming up to needing a new cartridge in one of my turntables, which is a curious setup: Thorens TD 160 Super with a Mission 774 tonearm (lightweight) and, currently, a Shure V15 V cartridge.
> 
> I have read a bit about the Grado cartridges and seem to have inferred that they are not so dynamic, but are wonderful at timbre. I am a mainly classical listener, btw. Any thoughts?


 
  
 Something to look at.
 http://www.whathifi.com/products/accessories/cartridges


----------



## Amictus

greenbow said:


> Something to look at.
> http://www.whathifi.com/products/accessories/cartridges


 

 Thanks!


----------



## Jbmorrey

I am looking to get a pair of L Cush pads, noticed in the review on Amazon that the original Grado pads are made from a three layered density of foam and is superior to the Earzonk, I don't mind paying the $20 for the original Grado L pads, but is it that much of a difference and is the 3 layers of padding accurate? I appreciate the opinions on these.problem I am having right now I have a pair of magnum v3 that have the aluminum inner cups, the pads I currently have are not deep, and at times the aluminum is exposed and touches my ears when wearing them. So I at times my ears touch bare metal and can be cold, so I am guessing my pads are shifting. I want to keep the same outside diameter of the pads because with the G Cush, they would not fit in my portable case.

James


----------



## fleasbaby

jbmorrey said:


> I am looking to get a pair of L Cush pads, noticed in the review on Amazon that the original Grado pads are made from a three layered density of foam and is superior to the Earzonk, I don't mind paying the $20 for the original Grado L pads, but is it that much of a difference and is the 3 layers of padding accurate? I appreciate the opinions on these.problem I am having right now I have a pair of magnum v3 that have the aluminum inner cups, the pads I currently have are not deep, and at times the aluminum is exposed and touches my ears when wearing them. So I at times my ears touch bare metal and can be cold, so I am guessing my pads are shifting. I want to keep the same outside diameter of the pads because with the G Cush, they would not fit in my portable case.
> 
> James


 
  
 It is indeed a difference. That much? Depends on your ears and brain...we're all different. All that philosophical crap aside...yes, the Grados, with three layers of differing densities, are better. The Ear-Zonk, in my experience, muddy the sound a little.


----------



## Jbmorrey

fleasbaby said:


> It is indeed a difference. That much? Depends on your ears and brain...we're all different. All that philosophical crap aside...yes, the Grados, with three layers of differing densities, are better. The Ear-Zonk, in my experience, muddy the sound a little.




Here are the pads I currently have, not sure of what type or rand they are, but the l Cush from Grado seems to have a bit more depth to it which I am hoping will prevent my ears from touching the drivers. Any idea as to which pads these are?


----------



## joseph69

jbmorrey said:


> Here are the pads I currently have, not sure of what type or rand they are, but the l Cush from Grado seems to have a bit more depth to it which I am hoping will prevent my ears from touching the drivers. Any idea as to which pads these are?


 
 Those sure are shallow…they actually look like quarter modded Grad (S) cushions.


----------



## Jbmorrey

Well these are them next to the s Cush pads. There is a thin taper close to the center, so these are not quarter modded, just shallow!! But the do share almost the same outside diameter, the ones on my headphones are slightly larger.


----------



## joseph69

jbmorrey said:


> Well these are them next to the s Cush pads. There is a thin taper close to the center, so these are not quarter modded, just shallow!! But the do share almost the same outside diameter, the ones on my headphones are slightly larger.


 
 I've noticed with my 325is the (L) cushions seem to flatten out due to me laying them flat while I'm not using them and being they are aluminum and a bit heavier than the plastic/wood models I've replaced them already and I've never had replaced any of my other models with (L)  cushions, so maybe this is why they eventually become shallower?


----------



## Jbmorrey

joseph69 said:


> I've noticed with my 325is the (L) cushions seem to flatten out due to me laying them flat while I'm not using them and being they are aluminum and a bit heavier than the plastic/wood models I've replaced them already and I've never had replaced any of my other models with (L)  cushions, so maybe this is why they eventually become shallower?




If you look at the pic of my ? Cush pads, there are 3 "rings" a top taper, next ring is flat and the another ring for the minimal depth. In the pic of the Earzonk l Cush, seems like there are only 2 rings built into it. A small flat are and then a taper straight down to the driver. Does that make sense?


----------



## fleasbaby

jbmorrey said:


> If you look at the pic of my ? Cush pads, there are 3 "rings" a top taper, next ring is flat and the another ring for the minimal depth. In the pic of the Earzonk l Cush, seems like there are only 2 rings built into it. A small flat are and then a taper straight down to the driver. Does that make sense?


 
  
  
 Yours look like some pre-quarter-modded S-Cush I have seen before on Amazon and eBay. When you get a pair of L-Cush in your hands, you'll see that unlike those, and the Ear-Zonks, the Grados have a slightly harder density foam layer on the top (the part that touches your head) and on the bottom (the part that sits on your headphone). Between those is a more porous layer. This affects sound.


----------



## Jbmorrey

Perfect!! Looks like I am adding Grado L crushes to the cart. My pads have the same density throughout so I am sure that attributes to my ears touching the driver. Anxious to also hear the difference in sound, love 'em now, hopefully will love them even more!! Thanks for the help folks.

James


----------



## joseph69

jbmorrey said:


> If you look at the pic of my ? Cush pads, there are 3 "rings" a top taper, next ring is flat and the another ring for the minimal depth. In the pic of the Earzonk l Cush, seems like there are only 2 rings built into it. A small flat are and then a taper straight down to the driver.* Does that make sense?*


 
 I couldn't say, I've never had a Earzonk/aftermarket cushions on any of my Grados.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

jbmorrey said:


> If you look at the pic of my ? Cush pads, there are 3 "rings" a top taper, next ring is flat and the another ring for the minimal depth. In the pic of the Earzonk l Cush, seems like there are only 2 rings built into it. A small flat are and then a taper straight down to the driver. Does that make sense?


 
 It's true that the EZ pads are less sophisticated than the stock pads. However when the stock pads start to disintegrate it's gonna be the inner most ring (also the thinnest) that start first IME.But then you'd definitely notice the black dust they leave on your ears.


----------



## HeavenNotes

fleasbaby said:


> It is indeed a difference. That much? Depends on your ears and brain...we're all different. All that philosophical crap aside...yes, the Grados, with three layers of differing densities, are better. The Ear-Zonk, in my experience, muddy the sound a little.



I have the same experience.


----------



## stacker45

spirulina780 said:


> I like to get up and change sides, because then the Grado´s won't get uncomfortable.


 
  
 When I get up to change sides, I often sit back down wearing a different pair of Grados on my head.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 What can I say, I like all my Grados.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


jaywillin said:


> well i just might be a critical listener then, i will get in the zone for sure !


 
  
 To be honest, I never liked this expression to describe my casual listening sessions.
  
 If I'm comparing headphones, or other pieces of gear, then ''critical listening'' is a pretty good way to describe this. 
  
 I think that ''involved listening'' is a more accurate way to describe my casual listening sessions.


----------



## HPiper

I think "not asleep" describes my critical listening sessions.


----------



## jaywillin

some mighty fine geetar pickin'


----------



## jaywillin

i just sold my sr80e to a newbie, a young guy just starting his head-fi journey, 
 y'all welcome @SuperFloree  to the best thread on head-fi  club grado !
  
 i'm shipping them out today, so he should be listening grado style by the end of the week !


----------



## Willalsace

Hey !
I just received my new GH-1.
They look really nice. I really like them. Need to burn them now... but after my motorbike road trip to Hanoï. 
And it starts pretty well. Outclassed to business.
And to give you my first impression of the GH-1. Much more neutral compared to the GS1000. You do not hear this medium-bass bump. And the deep bass are much present. I really prefer.
Of course they are brand new and will improve with time... so gooooodddd.
I also bought the G cushions. But I think that I will do the burning with the L cushions and will test later the G.
One think I noticed with my DAC-AMPLIFIER, I can hear the 50Hz frequency with those cans. I was not able to hear it with the GS1000 or the 325... Is the GH-1 much more sensible? 
I will see how it will evolve when I will be back on the 14th Feb. ..
William


----------



## GreenBow

I just had a wobble, haha. I was watching an interview with John Franks founder of Chord Electronics. It was a Chord Mojo talk. He said he uses the Sennheiser HD800 when around the home. He likes them for being open backed. ................... I actually googled them.
  
@Willalsace I think you meant, "Is the GH-1 much more sensitive?", maybe.


----------



## fjrabon

greenbow said:


> I just had a wobble, haha. I was watching an interview with John Franks founder of Chord Electronics. It was a Chord Mojo talk. He said he uses the Sennheiser HD800 when around the home. He likes them for being open backed. ................... I actually googled them.
> 
> @Willalsace I think you meant, "Is the GH-1 much more sensitive?", maybe.


 

 yeah, it's funny because on here you get people on this website who say "the Mojo doesn't have anywhere near close to enough power for the HD800, you need at least 3 watts for HD800!" When the Mojo was literally designed and tuned using HD800s, haha.


----------



## swspiers

fjrabon said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > I just had a wobble, haha. I was watching an interview with John Franks founder of Chord Electronics. It was a Chord Mojo talk. He said he uses the Sennheiser HD800 when around the home. He likes them for being open backed. ................... I actually googled them.
> ...




God gawd, I haven't read anyone claim 3 watts for the HD-800 in...

...oh yeah. I quit paying attention to them!


----------



## GreenBow

fjrabon said:


> yeah, it's funny because on here you get people on this website who say "the Mojo doesn't have anywhere near close to enough power for the HD800, you need at least 3 watts for HD800!" When the Mojo was literally designed and tuned using HD800s, haha.


 
  
 I have read both opinions on that too. I also am reserved about what Chord staff say. It's due to the old expression, 'never believe anything a salesman tells you'.
  
 Either way when you read What Hi-Fi's review of the Sennehiser HD800, I veer away. They say: "Beaten by the Grado SR1000i (_which means GS1000i_) for realism, openness and insight.
  
 I like to keep an open mind though, but I think it's unlikley I would buy the HD800.
  
 I have the Chord Mojo, and it took a while before I saw the benefits of its sound. Initially it was a detail overload that sounded hollow. It was like someone throwing a pile of crockery and metal plates. Either I adjusted or it's most definietly run-in. It got more smooth, and added some weight. Still doesn't match the weight of the Meridian Explorer though, but it's very close and nothing to argue about.
  
 I fnd the Meridian Explorer a bit more emotive too. Meaning I can be moved to emotion at it's beautious sounds when paired with my Grado SR225e.
  
 The Mojo has other issues too, which are too numerous to mention here.
  
 To fan the flames, I am not 100% crazy about the 225e. It's really hard to explain, but an example might shed light on what I mean. ....I used to own the 125i. Sometimes even on my lowly Pure PocketDAB 1500, I would see them whizz around the edges on sounds, defining them. (That's low bit rate music.) Didn't happen with the 225e, until once recently on the Mojo. I like the revealing nature of the 225e but I miss the vigour of the 125i.


----------



## trellus

I get my SR80e cans tomorrow, can't wait! Amazon Prime, thank you. 

Had to ship in my eGrado headphones today because right driver rattles at moderate volume at 65 Hz and below. 

The SR80e will be my first "real" Grado cans.


----------



## fjrabon

trellus said:


> I get my SR80e cans tomorrow, can't wait! Amazon Prime, thank you.
> 
> Had to ship in my eGrado headphones today because right driver rattles at moderate volume at 65 Hz and below.
> 
> The SR80e will be my first "real" Grado cans.


 

 They're certainly fun cans!  IMHO the best overall value in the Grado line.  Enjoy!


----------



## KHatfull

trellus said:


> I get my SR80e cans tomorrow, can't wait! Amazon Prime, thank you.
> 
> Had to ship in my eGrado headphones today because right driver rattles at moderate volume at 65 Hz and below.
> 
> The SR80e will be my first "real" Grado cans.


 
 Be careful...
  
 The SR-60/80 are the gateway drug to:


----------



## vapman

khatfull said:


> Be careful...
> 
> The SR-60/80 are the gateway drug to:




10 years ago I bought my first SR60 from a head fi member I met at a head-fi meet!

Those exact sr60 I have since passed on but that model has hooked so many people I know on headphone hi fi.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

khatfull said:


> Be careful...
> 
> The SR-60/80 are the gateway drug to:



...and partaking of the RS-1, Alessandro, and PS-500 as shown in the photo above in turn can lead to THIS!

 then followed by this:


----------



## KHatfull

ruthieandjohn said:


> ...and partaking of the RS-1, Alessandro, and PS-500 as shown in the photo above in turn can lead to THIS!
> 
> then followed by this:


 
  
 Well, I would be killed by an angry woman long before I made it that far "down the table" so to speak...


----------



## trellus

khatfull said:


> Be careful...
> 
> The SR-60/80 are the gateway drug to:




That is a very sexy lineup. 

I've heard of the Alessandro line but I've never seen them on th Grado site, mysteriously.

As for the RS2, there is a pair up for sale here by a Head-Fi'er that he is unloading because he ended up buying them from a smoker's home unwittingly and he can't stand the smell. $225 seems like a really low price and I'm very, very tempted....

Gateway drug indeed!!!


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> ...and partaking of the RS-1, Alessandro, and PS-500 as shown in the photo above in turn can lead to THIS!
> 
> then followed by this:


 
 This is just some sight to see! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry, if I contributed to this...but not really. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  


trellus said:


> That is a very sexy lineup.
> 
> *I've heard of the Alessandro line but I've never seen them on th Grado site, mysteriously.*
> 
> ...


 
(HERE) is where the Alessando series are sold…not from Grado


----------



## GreenBow

khatfull said:


> Well, I would be killed by an angry woman long before I made it that far "down the table" so to speak...


 

 Haha, that could be the expression.
  
@vapman I was an SR60 convert.


----------



## Spirulina780

Wow, i didn`t know Alessandro still existed


----------



## jaywillin

khatfull said:


> Be careful...
> 
> The SR-60/80 are the gateway drug to:


 
  
  


trellus said:


> That is a very sexy lineup.
> 
> I've heard of the Alessandro line but I've never seen them on th Grado site, mysteriously.
> 
> ...


 
  
  


spirulina780 said:


> Wow, i didn`t know Alessandro still existed


 
 i'm listening to my ms2i as we speak, 
 and those buttoned rs2's look like they are "pending" someone is going to be one lucky dog


----------



## stacker45

willalsace said:


> Hey !
> I just received my new GH-1.
> They look really nice. I really like them. Need to burn them now... but after my motorbike road trip to Hanoï.
> And it starts pretty well. Outclassed to business.
> ...


 
  
 Welcome to The Dark Side, and congratz, in my opinion, the GH-1 is Grado's hottest product. 
  
 They do everything right, they sound good, look good, they're comfortable, they can rock two types of earpads, plus they are a ''limited'' edition.
  
 Please, keep us posted, I'm curious to find out what you think of the G-cush.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> ...and partaking of the RS-1, Alessandro, and PS-500 as shown in the photo above in turn can lead to THIS!
> 
> then followed by this:


 
  
 Just the thought of a flock of Seagulls flying over your Grados and.....and....Hewww! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 A few months ago, I could've taken a very similar pictrue, at least, right up to the first buttoned Grados on the right.


----------



## JoeDoe

A little GH1 for you lovely people:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/grado-gh1/reviews/15160


----------



## Bonobo Loco

joedoe said:


> A little GH1 for you lovely people:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/grado-gh1/reviews/15160


 
  
 Good review. And I agree the packaging isn't at all impressive and sure metal gimbals would be nice but I don't care that much. Most high end headphones have a plastic component here or there so it's par for the course. I guess if they break on me I'll be thinking "frickin' crappy plastic gimbals" but until then all I care is that they do their job.
  
 I'm surprised you didn't mention the cable. People love to knock Grados for their cables. There seem to be a lot of audiophiles who don't feel like they're listening to a real premium audio product until they spend another $500+ on aftermarket cables. I think that's mostly the placebo effect at work but whatever, to each his own. All I care about is good sound and these sound great.


----------



## GreenBow

bonobo loco said:


> Good review. And I agree the packaging isn't at all impressive and sure metal gimbals would be nice but I don't care that much. Most high end headphones have a plastic component here or there so it's par for the course. I guess if they break on me I'll be thinking "frickin' crappy plastic gimbals" but until then all I care is that they do their job.
> 
> I'm surprised you didn't mention the cable. People love to knock Grados for their cables. There seem to be a lot of audiophiles who don't feel like they're listening to a real premium audio product until they spend another $500+ on aftermarket cables. I think that's mostly the placebo effect at work but whatever, to each his own. All I care about is good sound and these sound great.


 
  
 Bonobo, I promise with all my soul, analogue cables make all the difference. However I strongly recommend only buy reviewed and recommended cables. I have no experience of digital cable making any difference, and it usually means 'stand well back' if you discuss it. (Some people get very irate about it.)
  
 The normal £2 cheap black cables do nothing for audio. A premium sound quality replacement cables will enhance soundstage dramatically, increase detail level, and tone quality. Detail level inmproves the other qualities of audio like soundstage because directional info is clearer. I know it sounds barking mad that it works but it really does.
  
 I have no issue with Grado cable, and I am always surprised others do. My first audio-quality cabling was Audioquest Slate speaker cable and it was thick. It changed my system from a 2.3D system to a 3D system in one move. The depth of soundstage size improved by a factor of at least three times. The tone of the system with the old cheap £0.50 per metre cable, was not even comparable to the Audioquest cable. I did have a £500 'award winner' integrated amplifier going though.
  
 The only issue that I actually do have with Grado cable, is cable noise. I only have it when I am laid right back, rather than sat up. I get a thudding noise in the headsets as the cable rubs on clothing, as I breath. It means moving the cable about until it is not allowd to rub, and problem solved.
  
 I recently bought a QED Reference Audio J2P to connect my DAC to my active speakers. I knew it was a keeper from moment one, as soon as I connected it and played music.


----------



## JoeDoe

bonobo loco said:


> I'm surprised you didn't mention the cable. People love to knock Grados for their cables. There seem to be a lot of audiophiles who don't feel like they're listening to a real premium audio product until they spend another $500+ on aftermarket cables. I think that's mostly the placebo effect at work but whatever, to each his own. All I care about is good sound and these sound great.


 
 Well, I've been a Grado-head for a while and I suppose I'm just used to the cables. If anything, they make me confident that they can withstand a beating. 
  
 And I do think cables can change SQ, but I don't buy into the fact that a $100 boutique cable can take a $300 headphone to sonic levels rival $1000 cans!


----------



## trellus

My very first hand-made Grado phones have arrived. Happy birthday to me!!


----------



## Spirulina780

trellus said:


> My very first hand-made Grado phones have arrived. Happy birthday to me!!


 
  
 Nice, they are really great


----------



## JoeDoe

trellus said:


> My very first hand-made Grado phones have arrived. Happy birthday to me!!


 
 Congrats! Now for next year, pick up a hybrid tube amp and those babies will really sing!


----------



## trellus

joedoe said:


> Congrats! Now for next year, pick up a hybrid tube amp and those babies will really sing!




Thanks, and definitely will consider that; have barely starting reading / researching amps and hybrid tube amps in particular. I suspect I will have one at some point.


----------



## JoeDoe

trellus said:


> Thanks, and definitely will consider that; have barely starting reading / researching amps and hybrid tube amps in particular. I suspect I will have one at some point.


 
 Most of us will recommend the Little Dot 1+. If you're diligent, you can usually find 'em secondhand right about $100!


----------



## stacker45

greenbow said:


> Bonobo, I promise with all my soul, analogue cables make all the difference. However I strongly recommend only buy reviewed and recommended cables. I have no experience of digital cable making any difference, and it usually means 'stand well back' if you discuss it. (Some people get very irate about it.)
> 
> The normal £2 cheap black cables do nothing for audio. A premium sound quality replacement cables will enhance soundstage dramatically, increase detail level, and tone quality. Detail level inmproves the other qualities of audio like soundstage because directional info is clearer. I know it sounds barking mad that it works but it really does.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The only issue that I have with Grado's high end headphones's cables is that they are, too damn big!


----------



## stacker45

joedoe said:


> Most of us will recommend the Little Dot 1+. If you're diligent, you can usually find 'em secondhand right about $100!


 
  
 I agree.
  
 As far as inexpensive tube amps go, I give the LD 1+, my ''no brainer'' award.


----------



## bassboysam

LD1+ is good but for a little more, if you can find one, the Hifiman EF-5 is superior in every way.


----------



## jaywillin

trellus said:


> Thanks, and definitely will consider that; have barely starting reading / researching amps and hybrid tube amps in particular. I suspect I will have one at some point.


 
  
  


stacker45 said:


> I agree.
> 
> As far as inexpensive tube amps go, I give the LD 1+, my ''no brainer'' award.


 
  
  


bassboysam said:


> LD1+ is good but for a little more, if you can find one, the Hifiman EF-5 is superior in every way.


 
 LD1+ is a dandy, i haven't the ef-5, but i'm enjoying the hell out of my garage1217 project iii
 at around $200, they have the project starlight, not only can you roll 6v and 12v tubes, you can also roll opamps


----------



## jaywillin

did anyone see the buttoned rs2 that WAS for sale on the b/s/t thread ?? 
 well, i'll be listening to it this weekend !!


----------



## trellus

jaywillin said:


> did anyone see the buttoned rs2 that WAS for sale on the b/s/t thread ??
> well, i'll be listening to it this weekend !!




I'm jealous!  I just got my first Grado set today (well, not counting eGrado which I had to send in yesterday for rattle on right driver), SR80e, so I'm happy for now but someday I hope to join your ranks.


----------



## Jbmorrey

bassboysam said:


> LD1+ is good but for a little more, if you can find one, the Hifiman EF-5 is superior in every way.




I will agree with you. I do like them both, the EF-5 though is better. It will pretty much run anything, it was made to run the Hifiman HE-5LE I believe, and it handles my T1's easily. I have only had the Little Dot 1+ for a few days, but for the price, it matched my 325 magnums very well.


----------



## jaywillin

trellus said:


> I'm jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 congrats, i think you'll be pleased with the 80e, i just sold one, the 80 was one of the three grados i hadn't owned, after the rs2 gets here, that leave only the 125, and i've never even heard it


----------



## ruthieandjohn

bassboysam said:


> LD1+ is good but for a little more, if you can find one, the Hifiman EF-5 is superior in every way.



 

Overture Audio, Ann Arbor, MI, has the HiFiMAN EF-5 amp.


----------



## ColonelBucket8

How about bravo audio ocean?


----------



## Amictus

A question... I'm enjoying my few Grados (SR60i, PS500, RS1i/e Frankenstein and GH1) with my present amps, including the Schiit Lyr (apart from the noise floor). Would the Valhalla 2 be an improvement specifically for Grados do you think? Just a thought.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> did anyone see the buttoned rs2 that WAS for sale on the b/s/t thread ??
> well, i'll be listening to it this weekend !!


 
 Congratulations Jay!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ruthieandjohn said:


>


 
 THIS!
  
 OH MY GOD
  
 THIS!


----------



## GreenBow

williamleonhart said:


> THIS!
> 
> OH MY GOD
> 
> THIS!


 
  
 Hahaha, I love it. I am trying to work out where k+j got access to the bench from.


----------



## HPiper

I just want to see him wearing all those at the same time.


----------



## jaywillin

amictus said:


> A question... I'm enjoying my few Grados (SR60i, PS500, RS1i/e Frankenstein and GH1) with my present amps, including the Schiit Lyr (apart from the noise floor). Would the Valhalla 2 be an improvement specifically for Grados do you think? Just a thought.


 
 the vahalla is an OTL amp, which is better suited to high impedance cans, but the vahalla 2 does sound pretty dang good with grados, 
 i'd still got the hybrid amp route if you listen primarily to grado.


----------



## Amictus

hpiper said:


> I just want to see him wearing all those at the same time.


 

 I bet he does it all the time.
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQ4yd2W50No


----------



## JoeDoe

Just in case anyone is in the market:

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252272442832 

Looks a bit beat up but the price is lower and should function normally.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> did anyone see the buttoned rs2 that WAS for sale on the b/s/t thread ??
> well, i'll be listening to it this weekend !!



Congratulations, Sir! The RS-2 is my favorite of all the Grados (except MAYBE the PS1000), I have both the RS2i and the RS2e (even better), and I eventually aspire to have a buttoned RS2. I'm so glad you got a pair. Let me know when you want to sell it!


----------



## GreenBow

ruthieandjohn said:


> Congratulations, Sir! The RS-2 is my favorite of all the Grados (except MAYBE the PS1000), I have both the RS2i and the RS2e (even better), and I eventually aspire to have a buttoned RS2. I'm so glad you got a pair. Let me know when you want to sell it!


 

 Hahaha, you'd need a bigger bench.


----------



## joseph69

joedoe said:


> Just in case anyone is in the market:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252272442832
> 
> Looks a bit beat up but the price is lower and should function normally.


 
 Its beyond me how anyone could treat anything so badly…especially something you don't even handle.


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> Congratulations, Sir! The RS-2 is my favorite of all the Grados (except MAYBE the PS1000), I have both the RS2i and the RS2e (even better), and I eventually aspire to have a buttoned RS2. I'm so glad you got a pair. Let me know when you want to sell it!



Nice price, I almost had the good doctor build one for me before


----------



## JoeDoe

joseph69 said:


> Its beyond me how anyone could treat anything so badly…especially something you don't even handle.


 
 Amen.


----------



## jaywillin




----------



## SuperFloree

Heyyy, I feel kinda obligated to post in here now that I've gotten my first pair of Grados (via the one and only jaywillin ). They're SR80e's and all I can say is I totally buy into the hype now xD They're honestly amazing. The only complaints I have are the pads I'm currently using (I believe quarter modded HD414), which are, well, bright yellow ^^; I'm probably gonna attempt to dye them soon though. I might also make the hole that was cut in them bigger, since I've put them on on reverse and, though the foam is very pliable, the amount theyre stretching worries me ;~; So yeah, probably gonna steal an exact knife from my art class.

I really like them though! It was my first large headphone purchase and I couldn't be any more glad. I really love their look too, my sis think they look dumb (says I have attennaes lol) but I honestly have a hipster-ish vibe going for me anyways so it works great :3 Just need to get rid of the yellow...

Sorry if this sounds rambly, I'm both nervous and just like, really happy =w=;


----------



## joseph69

superfloree said:


> Heyyy, I feel kinda obligated to post in here now that I've gotten my first pair of Grados (via the one and only jaywillin ). They're SR80e's and all I can say is I totally buy into the hype now xD They're honestly amazing. The only complaints I have are the pads I'm currently using (I believe quarter modded HD414), which are, well, bright yellow ^^; I'm probably gonna attempt to dye them soon though. I might also make the hole that was cut in them bigger, since I've put them on on reverse and, though the foam is very pliable, the amount theyre stretching worries me ;~; So yeah, probably gonna steal an exact knife from my art class.
> 
> I really like them though! It was my first large headphone purchase and I couldn't be any more glad. I really love their look too, my sis think they look dumb (says I have attennaes lol) but I honestly have a hipster-ish vibe going for me anyways so it works great :3 Just need to get rid of the yellow...
> 
> Sorry if this sounds rambly, I'm both nervous and just like, really happy =w=;


 
 I'm happy for you that your enjoying your 80e. Although I've never heard the 80e, I have the 80i and understand exactly how you feel.You also purchased them from one the best guys (there are many) on this thread! Good luck and enjoy!
 BTW, be careful of that guy @stacker45 …who lurks around here sometimes, he's a little off.


----------



## MacedonianHero

joseph69 said:


> I'm happy for you that your enjoying your 80e. Although I've never heard the 80e, I have the 80i and understand exactly how you feel.You also purchased them from one the best guys (there are many) on this thread! Good luck and enjoy!
> BTW, be careful of that guy @stacker45 …who lurks around here sometimes, he's a little off.


 
  
 I've always felt the SR-80s are a "sweet" spot in the Grado lineup. I wouldn't bother upgrading until the SR-225.


----------



## joseph69

macedonianhero said:


> I've always felt the SR-80s are a "sweet" spot in the Grado lineup. I wouldn't bother upgrading until the SR-225.


 
 +1
 Their great HP's.
 I never heard the 225x either, I went for the 325is.


----------



## MacedonianHero

joseph69 said:


> +1
> Their great HP's.
> I never heard the 225x either, I went for the 325is.


 
 I wasn't particularly a fan of the 325 series...but the 225s are great. I was a big fan of the RS1s...too bad about the RS1e. But that said, I think they might have been "tweaked" again based on some reports. 
  
 I'm tempted to pick up a pair of GH-1s though.


----------



## JoeDoe

macedonianhero said:


> I'm tempted to pick up a pair of GH-1s though.


 
 Do it!


----------



## MacedonianHero

joedoe said:


> Do it!


 
  
 Lol, thanks for being an enabler...I know, that's what we do around here.
  
 But with my PS1000e's, not sure if I'll have room for another Grado in my collection. I'll sleep on it and see how I feel in the morning.


----------



## joseph69

macedonianhero said:


> I wasn't particularly a fan of the 325 series...but the 225s are great. I was a big fan of the RS1s...too bad about the RS1e. But that said, I think they might have been "tweaked" again based on some reports.
> 
> I'm tempted to pick up a pair of GH-1s though.


 
 I know from opinions around here that a lot of people did prefer the 225 to the 325 and their supposed to be the "sweet spot" in the line up.
  
 I'm definitely going to say pick up a pair of GH-1 as well!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

joseph69 said:


> I know from opinions around here that a lot of people did prefer the 225 to the 325 and their supposed to be the "sweet spot" in the line up.
> 
> I'm definitely going to say pick up a pair of GH-1 as well!


 
 Years ago when I first got into the audiophile game and lurked on head-fi, "225 is the sweetspot" seemed to be the consensus around here.
  
 Later on when I got my first 325 I know it is my headphone-for-life. I just prefer the 325is/325e to practically every other Grados (though I have not tried the HP1k and the buttoned RS1). I also find no truth in the complains that the 325s are sibilant and harsh, and when I first started on the 325is, I was even using the O2+ODAC. Perhaps people was talking about the gold-colored 325i instead.
  
 And when the 325e came out I think it's generally agreed that it is the single best Grado of the e-series lineup. I don't hear people talk a lot about the 225e and I did not spend a lot of time with it, but having owned the 325e I can easly understand why it's the only Grado people-with-budget (like me) need right now. Best $300 ever spent. Period.
  
 In short if we're pitting the 325 against the 225 I'm definitely in the 325 camp. 325 for life!


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> Years ago when I first got into the audiophile game and lurked on head-fi, "225 is the sweetspot" seemed to be the consensus around here.
> 
> Later on when I got my first 325 I know it is my headphone-for-life. I just prefer the 325is/325e to practically every other Grados (though I have not tried the HP1k and the buttoned RS1). I also find no truth in the complains that the 325s are sibilant and harsh, and when I first started on the 325is, I was even using the O2+ODAC. Perhaps people was talking about the gold-colored 325i instead.
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, I do remember the consensus being in favor of the 225x.
 Although as I stated I've never heard the 225x, I couldn't be happier with the purchase of my 325is either. I also didn't find them "harsh/bright" either, as I don't find any of my Grados "harsh/bright. I do believe that the gold 325i is supposed to be said my most the "harshest/brightest of all the series like you said.


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> Congratulations, Sir! The RS-2 is my favorite of all the Grados (except MAYBE the PS1000), I have both the RS2i and the RS2e (even better), and I eventually aspire to have a buttoned RS2. I'm so glad you got a pair. Let me know when you want to sell it!


 
 thank you, thank you !
 you'll be the first to know


----------



## jaywillin

macedonianhero said:


> Lol, thanks for being an enabler...I know, that's what we do around here.
> 
> But with my PS1000e's, not sure if I'll have room for another Grado in my collection. I'll sleep on it and see how I feel in the morning.


 
 there is ALWAYS room for one more


----------



## diavolo rosso

hello all
 how is RS2e sound compare to RS1i?
 I found RS1i with same price with RS2e in local store here
  
 right now I have SR325i. but I feel it's to bright for me


----------



## joseph69

diavolo rosso said:


> hello all
> how is RS2e sound compare to RS1i?
> I found RS1i with same price with RS2e in local store here
> 
> right now I have SR325i. but I feel it's to bright for me


 
  
Can you listen to both for yourself?


----------



## diavolo rosso

joseph69 said:


> Can you listen to both for yourself?


 
 unfortunately I can't


----------



## joseph69

diavolo rosso said:


> unfortunately I can't


 
 I can't comment on the RS2, but it is supposed to be excellent!
 I do have the RS1i, and it is one HP I will never give up.
 Sorry I can't help you with their sound differences, but their are members here who definitely have both and I'm sure will chime in.


----------



## cirodts

Yesterday I received the grado 225e, down it seems a bit subdued, and the sound is not warm and musical as you might expect is I did not make the burn-in ? how many hours of burn-in should I do?


----------



## SuperFloree

joseph69 said:


> I'm happy for you that your enjoying your 80e. Although I've never heard the 80e, I have the 80i and understand exactly how you feel.You also purchased them from one the best guys (there are many) on this thread! Good luck and enjoy!
> BTW, be careful of that guy @stacker45 …who lurks around here sometimes, he's a little off.




Thanks :3 And lol, I'll keep that in mind 

In other news, my mom wont let me dye the pads (she thinks I'll dye the entire house black) so I, uh, I colored them with a permanent marker ;~; I have permanent marker colored pads now. They actually don't bleed that much and I might try to find a fixative to spray them with but I mean otherwise besides a slight blue tint they're pretty good now. So uh, yay? xD


----------



## trellus

superfloree said:


> Heyyy, I feel kinda obligated to post in here now that I've gotten my first pair of Grados (via the one and only jaywillin ). They're SR80e's and all I can say is I totally buy into the hype now xD They're honestly amazing. The only complaints I have are the pads I'm currently using (I believe quarter modded HD414), which are, well, bright yellow ^^; I'm probably gonna attempt to dye them soon though. I might also make the hole that was cut in them bigger, since I've put them on on reverse and, though the foam is very pliable, the amount theyre stretching worries me ;~; So yeah, probably gonna steal an exact knife from my art class.
> 
> I really like them though! It was my first large headphone purchase and I couldn't be any more glad. I really love their look too, my sis think they look dumb (says I have attennaes lol) but I honestly have a hipster-ish vibe going for me anyways so it works great :3 Just need to get rid of the yellow...
> 
> Sorry if this sounds rambly, I'm both nervous and just like, really happy =w=;




I got my SR80e phones right around the same time, and I've spent the last two days really enjoying the hell out of them. 

Count me as another who believes the "hype" is well deserved.


----------



## jaywillin

another star has left us
 EW&F was one of my favorite r&b and funk groups in high school, the album "all 'n all" an all time classic !
 RIP maurice white


----------



## joseph69

superfloree said:


> Thanks :3 And lol, I'll keep that in mind
> 
> In other news, my mom wont let me dye the pads (she thinks I'll dye the entire house black) so I, uh, I colored them with a permanent marker ;~; I have permanent marker colored pads now. They actually don't bleed that much and I might try to find a fixative to spray them with but I mean otherwise besides a slight blue tint they're pretty good now. So uh, yay? xD


 
 Just make sure you don't end up with black rings around your ears!


----------



## WildStyle-R11

I just got the GR10e and SR80e...and I am veeery confused now.


----------



## swspiers

cirodts said:


> Yesterday I received the grado 225e, down it seems a bit subdued, and the sound is not warm and musical as you might expect is I did not make the burn-in ? how many hours of burn-in should I do?




Hey dude. Welcome to the Grado thread!

Hey guys, most of you are more in-tune with burn-in than I am. Can y'all chime in with expert opinions?


----------



## SuperFloree

trellus said:


> I got my SR80e phones right around the same time, and I've spent the last two days really enjoying the hell out of them.
> 
> Count me as another who believes the "hype" is well deserved.




Yasss 



joseph69 said:


> Just make sure you don't end up with black rings around your ears! :confused_face:




xD Like I said they don't actually seem to give off that much residue. It's actually really weird cuz I didn't think itd work this well.


----------



## WildStyle-R11

SR80e sound kinda harsh on some recordings is it just me? Cause I like the way they sound, but that harshness. Well I put them aside let them play on their own maybe it is just that. But the sound quality in general is rather surprising for what I paid for them.


----------



## GreenBow

wildstyle-r11 said:


> SR80e sound kinda harsh on some recordings is it just me? Cause I like the way they sound, but that harshness. Well I put them aside let them play on their own maybe it is just that. But the sound quality in general is rather surprising for what I paid for them.


 

 Yes, be prepared to wait for them to get run in. They do sound quite spangly when they are completely brand new. They will soften and become lush sounding, as well as the bass will fill in too.
  
 The older i-series and before Grado took about seventy hours before they had run-in. They refined a little after that but think seventy-hours.
  
 I don't know how long the e-series take, but they will change easily within that time-frame. I have the 225e but because they initially sound partly run-in, I thought they were already run-in. Only later I read how the e-series running-in works. By that time mine were done and I didn't notice by when.


----------



## cirodts

thanks for your answers, yesterday I received the 225th and I must say I am very disheartened by the sound, I just feel average and nothing low and the sound shrill and lacks body, I hope that with a lot of burn-in will change the things.


----------



## GreenBow

cirodts said:


> thanks for your answers, yesterday I received the 225th and I must say I am very disheartened by the sound, I just feel average and nothing low and the sound shrill and lacks body, I hope that with a lot of burn-in will change the things.


 

 I just said that is how my 225e sounded when new, in the post above your. I said "spangly". I also said the bass will fill in.
  
 Just don't worry for now. If they still sound bad after 50-70 hours, then something is wrong.
  
 What is your sound source?
  
 By the way Grado recommend not to leave the headphones on a music source overnight to run-in. (I think they mean for many hours.) However I see no harm putting them on a music source for a while now and then to help run them in.


----------



## SuperFloree

wildstyle-r11 said:


> SR80e sound kinda harsh on some recordings is it just me? Cause I like the way they sound, but that harshness. Well I put them aside let them play on their own maybe it is just that. But the sound quality in general is rather surprising for what I paid for them.




Same, mine are pretty harsh sounding. I let them play on their own for some number of hours yesterday and they already sound a bit better, but I think I might have to let them go for a little longer. That, and I'll most likely have to get used it.


----------



## feelingears

cirodts said:


> thanks for your answers, yesterday I received the 225th and I must say I am very disheartened by the sound, I just feel average and nothing low and the sound shrill and lacks body, I hope that with a lot of burn-in will change the things.


 
  
 Two things at least, and forgive me if you know this already:
  
 1. Your expectations may be messin' with your head. Worst concert I ever attended was one that I thought was going to be the greatest thing ever because a zillion other things told me how great it "should be" rather than what it was. (That grammatical error is intentional.) So, go with the flow and hear the Grado's personality--over time. Give it time.
  
 2. Burn-in, yes. As it happens, this morning I had a fancy, expensive audiophile wall duplex installed with a dedicated 20 amp line in my home. My beautiful, lush system that used to be plugged into a $2 cheapo duplex now sounds like a checkmark--less bass than before, midrange gone/recessed, and treble hotter than hell (but transparent as hell!). Normally "what the hell?" would've been my response, but I've been around this audio crap enough to know there is some "voodoo" with gear. Another site/forum recommends putting my refrigerator on the socket for a couple weeks because the motor's load is so high it will accelerate the burn in... Well, that a'int gonna happen, so I guess it's going to be "a while" of leaving the system on 24/7 (I do anyway).
  
 At least my new Grado GH-1s will have over 96 straight hours of burn-in by Monday. Straight outta Brooklyn, they didn't sound so great compared to my older cans either.
  
 Time heals most things, after all... Ha ha ha


----------



## GreenBow

@feelingears As I just said, Grado recommend not playing e-series 24/7 on a music source. As far as I know it's written on the paperwork that came with the headphones.


----------



## SuperFloree

Are Grados known for causing ear pain? Not external either, like, internal o^o; Because I can't tell if it's from the headphones or because I've just generally had a mild headache for the past two days. It's like a weird pain from my earlobe to my jaw, but it feels inside somehow. Or no, not to the jaw, but like right below my earlobe behind the jawbone? idk.


----------



## feelingears

greenbow said:


> @feelingears As I just said, Grado recommend not playing e-series 24/7 on a music source. As far as I know it's written on the paperwork that came with the headphones.


 

@GreenBow Hey I missed that--your post and the instructions! Ha ha... Thanks for setting me straight.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## stacker45

superfloree said:


> Heyyy, I feel kinda obligated to post in here now that I've gotten my first pair of Grados (via the one and only jaywillin ). They're SR80e's and all I can say is I totally buy into the hype now xD They're honestly amazing. The only complaints I have are the pads I'm currently using (I believe quarter modded HD414), which are, well, bright yellow ^^; I'm probably gonna attempt to dye them soon though. I might also make the hole that was cut in them bigger, since I've put them on on reverse and, though the foam is very pliable, the amount theyre stretching worries me ;~; So yeah, probably gonna steal an exact knife from my art class.
> 
> I really like them though! It was my first large headphone purchase and I couldn't be any more glad. I really love their look too, my sis think they look dumb (says I have attennaes lol) but I honestly have a hipster-ish vibe going for me anyways so it works great :3 Just need to get rid of the yellow...
> 
> Sorry if this sounds rambly, I'm both nervous and just like, really happy =w=;


 
  


joseph69 said:


> I'm happy for you that your enjoying your 80e. Although I've never heard the 80e, I have the 80i and understand exactly how you feel.You also purchased them from one the best guys (there are many) on this thread! Good luck and enjoy!
> BTW, be careful of that guy @stacker45 …who lurks around here sometimes, he's a little off.


 
  
 Come on Joseph!, by saying that Stacker45 is, ''a little off'', you're actually paying him a compliment, I mean, the guy is completely off his rocker! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's like saying that John owns a ''few'' pairs of Grados.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 He says that the strong medication that he takes make him talk of himself in the third person, something tells me that it's true.


----------



## krud484

I choose to burn in headphones as I go and never leave them unattended. At least then you get a sense of the sound evolving over time. With that said, if anyone of you guys are doing unattended playback, just do it at a very low volume. Not every album is at the same volume and you don't want to stress out your drivers. It will affect the sound permanently. Some people download pink noise and let that play at a low volume and that yields decent results. As long as your drivers in the cans are getting a signal, then they are stretching their limbs so to speak.


----------



## SuperFloree

OK I WAS STRUGGLING TO DESCRIBE IT SO I JUST DREW A PICTURE



There, the red area. I have pain there behind the ear, and it feels somewhat internal, or at least below my skin. Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this or if it's just me being achey.


----------



## Oracle

superfloree said:


> OK I WAS STRUGGLING TO DESCRIBE IT SO I JUST DREW A PICTURE
> 
> 
> 
> There, the red area. I have pain there behind the ear, and it feels somewhat internal, or at least below my skin. Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this or if it's just me being achey.


 

 If the clamping pressure is to high you can bend the headband out a little, that's what I usually do with mine until I find the right fit.


----------



## GreenBow

feelingears said:


> @GreenBow Hey I missed that--your post and the instructions! Ha ha... Thanks for setting me straight.
> 
> Cheers!


 
  
 I think you will be fine.. I just thought that it might be an idea to raise the point that Grado say don't.
  
 When I got my 225e I did not know about it because I thought I had bought 225i. (I have 225i with e-drivers.) Therefor I put them on over night maybe once or twice. However even when I just wore them for listening, sometimes I had them on for hours. Well Grado recommend only run-in the e-series by listening to them. Yet some people will use them for listening when new for eight hours straight, which is what people normally sleep.


----------



## SuperFloree

oracle said:


> If the clamping pressure is to high you can bend the headband out a little, that's what I usually do with mine until I find the right fit.




Thing is, they're not tight. If anything they're actually a bit loose. My head is pretty small.


----------



## Oracle

wildstyle-r11 said:


> I just got the GR10e and SR80e...and I am veeery confused now.


 

 I also have the GR10e and SR80e, I use them mostly with my work setup but I would like to know your impressions if you get a chance. Oh and congrats!


----------



## cirodts

greenbow said:


> I just said that is how my 225e sounded when new, in the post above your. I said "spangly". I also said the bass will fill in.
> 
> Just don't worry for now. If they still sound bad after 50-70 hours, then something is wrong.
> 
> ...


 
 as the source I have a iBasso DX80


----------



## swspiers

wildstyle-r11 said:


> SR80e sound kinda harsh on some recordings is it just me? Cause I like the way they sound, but that harshness. Well I put them aside let them play on their own maybe it is just that. But the sound quality in general is rather surprising for what I paid for them.




Most of the time, it's the recording! Grado's are just good enough to let you know how BADLY some of our music is mastered!


----------



## AzraelDarkangel

Just personal experience and opinion. I think Grado sr60/80 are great in the $100 range compared to phones in that price range, powerful, clear and dynamic. I haven't heard the 125/225/325 but I have a hard time believing that they are massively better and the sr80 was totally outclassed in every way by the Beyer dt880 pro I had. The Grado lacked any low bass at all and had peaky mids and highs (too harsh to crank the music), the Beyer was so smooth and linear top to bottom. And I'm talking even out of my phone, I used the dt880 as a portable. Cost me $230. Too bad I had to sell it. Though I currently have Audio-Technica ad1000x which I like even better.


----------



## stacker45

swspiers said:


> Most of the time, it's the recording! Grado's are just good enough to let you know how BADLY some of our music is mastered!


 
  
 I agree, Grado headphones don't make chicken soup, out of chicken poop.


----------



## bassboysam

I'm willing to bet that 90% of people who find grados too bright or harsh are simply not wearing them correctly. the center of the driver should be in front and slightly below the opening of your ears. i can't stress how important this is to hear the headphones the way grado meant them to be heard.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Come on Joseph!, by saying that Stacker45 is, ''a little off'', you're actually paying him a compliment, I mean, the guy is completely off his rocker!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well I didn't want to come off too strong, but your right…one of those @stacker45 guys is totally nuts, but I'm not sure which one it is?
 I also forgot about @Kayandjohn owning a "few" pairs of Grados…like 40! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 We're all a little off, I've bought and sold the same damn amps/HP's that I could have been well off by now.
  


bassboysam said:


> I'm willing to bet that 90% of people who find grados too bright or harsh are simply not wearing them correctly. the center of the driver should be in front and slightly below the opening of your ears. i can't stress how important this is to hear the headphones the way grado meant them to be heard.


 
 And not to mention how loud people listen o them.


----------



## Oracle

And for some Grado love with the RS1e, I usually reserve this type of music for a long bike ride but damn these guys sound good right now.


----------



## jaywillin

superfloree said:


> OK I WAS STRUGGLING TO DESCRIBE IT SO I JUST DREW A PICTURE
> 
> 
> 
> There, the red area. I have pain there behind the ear, and it feels somewhat internal, or at least below my skin. Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this or if it's just me being achey.


 
 what oracle said, just stretch the headband a little, just use care, just stretch, don't bend


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Well I didn't want to come off too strong, but your right…one of those @stacker45 guys is totally nuts, but I'm not sure which one it is?
> I also forgot about @Kayandjohn owning a "few" pairs of Grados…like 40!
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 For the moment, the Stacker45 with the wings still has some control over the one with the horns and the fork 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but if his doctor increases his meds's dosage, it might turn ugly.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Here's how I see it, if you own one pair of headphones, you're absolutely normal. If you own 2 pairs, you're what I call an enthusiast. If you have 4 pairs, you're sick, but you're at an early stage of the disease.  If you're able to use a different pair of headphones every day of the week, (that's 7+ for the mathematically challenged), you're at an advance stage, but there's still hope for you. If however, you can use a different pair for each day of the month, (that's 31+ for...well you who you are), you're at an advance stage of the disease, so sadly, you're way beyond help.
  
 Ok now, where was I, oh! yeah, 5 plus 12 hush John, I'm trying to count here, carry the 2, Ahhh!, I lost count, DAMN!
  
 No hard feelings Buddy!


----------



## jaywillin

oh happy day


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> oh happy day


 
  
 Did you just get these Jay?


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> Did you just get these Jay?


 
 i did, just arrived, and i'm VERY pleased, the rs2 does not get enough love


----------



## Audio Addict

jaywillin said:


> oh happy day




I really like the buttons.


----------



## HPiper

stacker45 said:


> For the moment, the Stacker45 with the wings still has some control over the one with the horns and the fork
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well thank god there is still hope for me...I was beginning to wonder...


----------



## Oracle

jaywillin said:


> i did, just arrived, and i'm VERY pleased, the rs2 does not get enough love


 
  
 My thoughts exactly, I've never heard anything prior to the RS2e but am amazed they don't get as much love as they should.


----------



## stacker45

hpiper said:


> Well thank god there is still hope for me...I was beginning to wonder...


 
  
 2 months ago, I owned 8 pairs of Grados, but I've joined Grados anonymous, and now, I'm down to 6.


----------



## WildStyle-R11

stacker45 said:


> For the moment, the Stacker45 with the wings still has some control over the one with the horns and the fork
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 The moment when you are listening to music, the song changes and you realize...wait a minute these are not 400i they are x2's! That is the moment when you are ****ed.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> oh happy day


 
 I thank the Grand Royal Admirable Deity Of RS2's (or GRADO RS2 for short) for the well-known fact that you trade off and acquire headphones like most folks change underwear (but not ME... I proudly wear the same pair for a whole year) to know that I,too, will have a chance at a lovingly-cared-for RS2... right?


----------



## bassboysam

joseph69 said:


> And not to mention how loud people listen o them.




true. i find 75-80 db is the sweet spot.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

diavolo rosso said:


> hello all
> 
> 
> how is RS2e sound compare to RS1i?
> ...



 


I have compared the RS2i to the RS1i, as shown here (taken from the link in my signature "4D graphic plot of 13 Grados compared" or some such title- higher percentages are better):



I later compared the RS2i to the RS2e and found the RS2e to be even better ("better than the best") as explained *here*. 

so... RS2e all the way, in my opinion. Its smaller cup depth gives it more intimacy and less soundstage than the RS1i, but it does so well on the other aspects that I looked at.


----------



## headfry

I've been advocating for a while Grado's for those that like to listen at low to moderate volumes.
 All my Grado's are great at low volumes, but especially my GS1000i, they are a clear window unto
 the performance and recording....with amazing detail and musicality.....they just sound right and
 allow me to submit to the music!....for hours and without fatigue. Done with high volume listening...
 for me it adds nothing to the enjoyment...(which is why I revived the Low Volume Listening thread)>>>


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> I thank the Grand Royal Admirable Deity Of RS2's (or GRADO RS2 for short) for the well-known fact that you trade off and acquire headphones like most folks change underwear (but not ME... I proudly wear the same pair for a whole year) to know that I,too, will have a chance at a lovingly-cared-for RS2... right?


 
  
 you're salivating aren't you ?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> you're salivating aren't you ?


 
 i am, I Am, I AM!!!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

headfry said:


> I've been advocating for a while Grado's for those that like to listen at low to moderate volumes.
> All my Grado's are great at low volumes, but especially my GS1000i, they are a clear window unto
> the performance and recording....with amazing detail and musicality.....they just sound right and
> allow me to submit to the music!....for hours and without fatigue. Done with high volume listening...
> for me it adds nothing to the enjoyment...(which is why I revived the Low Volume Listening thread)>>>


 
 The Mystery of the Grado Thread... will kayandjohn continue to burn in their GS1000e, or will they get impatient and buy that long-neglected GS1000i, which in comparisons sound better than the GS1000e (at least 50 burnin hours ago), and the also better than the highly-touted GH-1.  Those GS1000i headphones are The Best, perhaps except for the PS1000, which weigh twice as much!


----------



## MacedonianHero

joseph69 said:


> I know from opinions around here that a lot of people did prefer the 225 to the 325 and their supposed to be the "sweet spot" in the line up.
> 
> I'm definitely going to say pick up a pair of GH-1 as well!


 
  
  


jaywillin said:


> there is ALWAYS room for one more


 
  
 Lol, and here are two more "enablers". 
  
 Not sure I'd have enough head time to dedicate to another pair of Grados...still thinking. Any reason you guys can provide to help "push" me in the right direction?


----------



## trellus

stacker45 said:


> For the moment, the Stacker45 with the wings still has some control over the one with the horns and the fork :evil: , but if his doctor increases his meds's dosage, it might turn ugly.:eek:
> 
> Here's how I see it, if you own one pair of headphones, you're absolutely normal. If you own 2 pairs, you're what I call an enthusiast. If you have 4 pairs, you're sick, but you're at an early stage of the disease.  If you're able to use a different pair of headphones every day of the week, (that's 7+ for the mathematically challenged), you're at an advance stage, but there's still hope for you. If however, you can use a different pair for each day of the month, (that's 31+ for...well you who you are), you're at an advance stage of the disease, so sadly, you're way beyond help.
> 
> ...




I have 31 headphones, I have 30 headphones -- just did a recount after giving some away and buying others -- and none of them cost me more than $130ish. 

Advanced stage of disease, it seems.  My max has been 32 at once, but I'm down to 30, so I've escaped "advanced stage", whew!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

At max I only had 10 Grados... At least I still can be saved...


----------



## trellus

williamleonhart said:


> At max I only had 10 Grados... At least I still can be saved...


 
 Oh, if we're only counting Grados (missed that, oops), I am very, very safe.  I only have 1 1/2 -- I'm counting my eGrado as "1/2" a pair since (1) they're in for repair currently at Grado Labs and (2) while they do have SR60e drivers, they're not "full" Grados in a sense.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> oh happy day


 
 Congratulations Jay, enjoy them!
  


macedonianhero said:


> Lol, and here are two more "enablers".
> 
> Not sure I'd have enough head time to dedicate to another pair of Grados...still thinking. Any reason you guys can provide to help "push" me in the right direction?


 
 I'll try to help. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 In short…they are just a pleasure to listen to.
 I can't say there is one thing I don't like about the GH-1…really. I do prefer them with (G) cushions over the (L) cushions though for their sound-stage/instrument separation/depth.


----------



## MacedonianHero

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations Jay, enjoy them!
> 
> I'll try to help.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks Joseph...how would you say they are compared to say the PS1000e or RS1/RS1i?


----------



## joseph69

macedonianhero said:


> Thanks Joseph...how would you say they are compared to say the PS1000e or RS1/RS1i?


 
 I would say their right up there with all of them, but just a different flavor.


----------



## MacedonianHero

joseph69 said:


> I would say their right up there with all of them, but just a different flavor.


 
 Thanks!!! Gonna think about it this weekend and may jump on a pair locally here from an audio store.


----------



## trellus

bassboysam said:


> I'm willing to bet that 90% of people who find grados too bright or harsh are simply not wearing them correctly. the center of the driver should be in front and slightly below the opening of your ears. i can't stress how important this is to hear the headphones the way grado meant them to be heard.


 
  
 Bassboysam, thank you for that!  I randomly sometimes was putting them on in a way that made vocals sometimes pierce my ears... and I adjusted them just now and it worked! Thank you!


----------



## cirodts

bassboysam said:


> I'm willing to bet that 90% of people who find grados too bright or harsh are simply not wearing them correctly. the center of the driver should be in front and slightly below the opening of your ears. i can't stress how important this is to hear the headphones the way grado meant them to be heard.


 
 I'll try thanks.


----------



## JoeDoe

Check it:
  
 https://www.etsy.com/listing/266839304/full-metal-jacket-headphones-grade-kit?ref=related-2


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joedoe said:


> Check it:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/266839304/full-metal-jacket-headphones-grade-kit?ref=related-2



Wow! Impressive. Changes your SR60s to PS1000s!


----------



## JoeDoe

ruthieandjohn said:


> Wow! Impressive. Changes your SR60s to PS1000s!


 
 Indeed! Someone over at Spirit Labs has been doin' work!


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Check it:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/266839304/full-metal-jacket-headphones-grade-kit?ref=related-2


 
 saw this the other day and thought, put a magnum v6 in there !


----------



## jaywillin

the the TTB


----------



## cirodts

you know what .... after 13 hours of burn-in things improved, I do not believe much in the burn-in but this time I felt the difference, and we hope more and better.
 Wgrado


----------



## WildStyle-R11

cirodts said:


> you know what .... after 13 hours of burn-in things improved, I do not believe much in the burn-in but this time I felt the difference, and we hope more and better.
> Wgrado


 

 There was a time when I didn't believe in burn in as well...But then my not so good sounding speakers one day decided to start sounding magical...Wild believes now. I heard that someone said those speakers need burn in and I was like yeah maybe they will change a little bit and it going to be my perception rather than the speakers, but no change of perception is that powerfull or dramatic as the sound signature change.


----------



## cirodts

Just bought their sound was like can you say sour, sharp and no low. Now after 13 hours the sound is softer down increased and especially the sound is much more natural.


----------



## stacker45

>


 


trellus said:


> I have 31 headphones, I have 30 headphones -- just did a recount after giving some away and buying others -- and none of them cost me more than $130ish.
> 
> Advanced stage of disease, it seems.  My max has been 32 at once, but I'm down to 30, so I've escaped "advanced stage", whew!


 
  
 I'm proud of you, baby steps, leads to success!


----------



## SuperFloree

Oh my god you guys own so many headphones... I'm scared for my wallet ;~; And I go to university next year...
 I'm so great at timing, aren't I?


----------



## stacker45

superfloree said:


> Oh my god you guys own so many headphones... I'm scared for my wallet ;~; And I go to university next year...
> I'm so great at timing, aren't I?


 
 You shouldn't worry about your wallet, once you'll have spent all your money on headphones, you won't need one.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seriously though, I've always said that I could be perfectly happy with my SR80e as my only pair of Grados.


----------



## SuperFloree

stacker45 said:


> You shouldn't worry about your wallet, once you'll have spent all your money on headphones, you won't need one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 XD Thanks. And that's good at least. I'm pretty happy with my SR80e's right now too honestly. Don't think I'll be looking for a new pair anytime soon, but who knows  I act kinda impulsively sometimes.


----------



## HeavenNotes

bassboysam said:


> I'm willing to bet that 90% of people who find grados too bright or harsh are simply not wearing them correctly. the center of the driver should be in front and slightly below the opening of your ears. i can't stress how important this is to hear the headphones the way grado meant them to be heard.


 

 Right but some people just prefer warm than bright.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> *You shouldn't worry about your wallet, once you'll have spent all your money on headphones, you won't need one.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 LMAO!!!
  


superfloree said:


> XD Thanks. And that's good at least. I'm pretty happy with my SR80e's right now too honestly.* Don't think I'll be looking for a new pair anytime soon, but who knows*  I act kinda impulsively sometimes.


 
   OK…good luck with that!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

stacker45 said:


> Seriously though, I've always said that I could be perfectly happy with my SR80e as my only pair of Grados.


 
 And I've always said that I could be perfectly happy with my 325.
  
 Today I bought my 6th pair of 325. Before that I (one at a time) owned all 3 versions of the 325is (silver, chromies, greyish) and 2 identical versions of the 325e. 
  
 So what I said is partially true.
  
 Not to mention I'm also looking for the MS2e.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Some pics of the chromies I just let go. She was a real beauty, too bad there just can't be 2 325s in the house.


----------



## whirlwind

superfloree said:


> Oh my god you guys own so many headphones... I'm scared for my wallet ;~; And I go to university next year...
> I'm so great at timing, aren't I?


 
 Ha ha....yeah, keep tabs on your wallet, lock that sucker down......j/k
  
 Congrats on your Grado SR80e.....enjoy.


----------



## bassboysam

heavennotes said:


> Right but some people just prefer warm than bright.




I'm not arguing that. I'm just saying, when worn correctly, grados are not bright.


----------



## robokevin

Hey guys,
  
  
 I'm seeking some input.  I'm relatively new to quality headphones.  I bought a pair of Shure e3c IEMs (I guess they were the precursor to the se315s) about 12 years ago, and they bit the dust about a month ago after giving me a whole lot of use.
  
 I wanted to try on-ear headphones this time, so based on ratings on Amazon and reviews, I bought Audio Technica ATH-M50X.
  
 Now, it's important to note that I listen to music two ways:
  
 1. Casually, when working or doing something.  I usually listen to electronic music, ambient, hip hop, or 80s alternative pop.
  
 2. For enjoyment of the music and nothing else.  In this case I usually listen to progressive rock/metal, post-rock (like mogwai, godspeed, explosions in the sky), SOME (non-progressive) classic rock, or sometimes, but rarely, jazz.
  
  
 For use case #1, the ATH-M50X could not have been a better choice.  For use case #2, they're not very good.
  
  
 So, I'm thinking about getting another set of headphones specifically for critical listening.  My main objective here is to get better performance in the mid-range and separation.  I am OK with open-backs for this purpose.
  
 It's really coming down to Grado vs Sennheiser.  I'm kind of leaning more towards Grado because they seem like the sound signature is a little more fun, I love the look, and I love that they're made in the USA.  Grado seems to excite me a lot more than Senns.  Unfortunately, I don't have the ability to try out anything in person.
  
 Do you think Grado would be a good fit here?  Could you compare and contrast the differences between Grado and Sennheiser options?  Let's say, 80e vs 558,  225e vs 598?
  
  
  
 If I go Grado, it's going to be between sr80e and sr225e.   I don't really have a budget but I'm value-conscious and always looking for the 'bang for the buck' sweet spot.  It seems like the sr225e is the way to go.  But can anyone tell me the REAL differences between the two?  Spec-wise, the main difference is 20-22khz.  I'm pretty sure I can't hear over 20khz.  But will sr225e perform significantly better?
  
 Lastly, these are 32 ohm headphones, but browsing this thread, many people like to use amps with them.  This may be a dumb question, but why?  I would expect plenty of volume out of my phone unamped (it powers my 38 ohm audio technicas just fine).  Is it because amps will change the nature of the sound?  Should I get an amp?  It seems a lot in this thread like Little Dot I+.  What differences can I expect with this amp vs unamped?  Are Grado OK to listen to unamped?  Even if I get an amp, I still would like a headphone that is at least *decent* unamped, for versatility purposes (I do business travel and spend a lot of time in hotel rooms).
  
 I've got sr225e, little dot i+, and some GE tubes in my Amazon cart right now, and waffling back and forth over pulling the trigger.  Help!!!
  
  
 PS:  I post in this thread because I want a biased opinion   I've really got my heart set on Grado, I can't really explain why.  I just want to make sure I don't make a mistake.


----------



## Harry Manback

bassboysam said:


> I'm not arguing that. I'm just saying, when worn correctly, grados are not bright.




You do not need an amp for Grados. 

Amplifiers are not supposed to change the character of the sound.

You would be hard pressed to pass an ABX test between an iphone and a clean amp when volume matched.

Edit: must have quoted the wtong post.. This was for the person asking about Grados needing amps.


----------



## robokevin

harry manback said:


> You do not need an amp for Grados.
> 
> Amplifiers are not supposed to change the character of the sound.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks!


----------



## cirodts

I hd598 rs 225 in a few days I will let you know which is superior in my opinion.
 You tell me how you can wear exactly?
 thank you.


----------



## HeavenNotes

bassboysam said:


> I'm not arguing that. I'm just saying, when worn correctly, grados are not bright.




SR prestige are bright and I love "the bright side"


----------



## stacker45

wildstyle-r11 said:


> There was a time when I didn't believe in burn in as well...But then my not so good sounding speakers one day decided to start sounding magical...Wild believes now. I heard that someone said those speakers need burn in and I was like yeah maybe they will change a little bit and it going to be my perception rather than the speakers, but no change of perception is that powerfull or dramatic as the sound signature change.


 
  
 In my opinion, burn in makes sense. A speaker has to physically move back and forth to produce sound, so it only makes sense to tink that it's suspension will soften up a bit, with time.
  
 As I've said before, I don't think that burn in can change the sound signature of a pair of headphones. It won't make you go from hating, to liking a pair of headphones. If you like them out of the box, you'll probably like them even more after they're burned in .


----------



## WildStyle-R11

stacker45 said:


> In my opinion, burn in makes sense. A speaker has to physically move back and forth to produce sound, so it only makes sense to tink that it's suspension will soften up a bit, with time.
> 
> As I've said before, I don't think that burn in can change the sound signature of a pair of headphones. It won't make you go from hating, to liking a pair of headphones. If you like them out of the box, you'll probably like them even more after they're burned in .


 


 Your saying as if headphone drivers are completely, sound = vibration of some shape or form...However, I do have to agree, the sound signature normaly don't change beyond recognition...It's more of, if it sounded like somethings holding it back and now it no longer does. Minor changes, but even then can break someones dream.


----------



## stacker45

wildstyle-r11 said:


> Your saying as if headphone drivers are completely, sound = vibration of some shape or form...However, I do have to agree, the sound signature normaly don't change beyond recognition...It's more of, if it sounded like somethings holding it back and now it no longer does. Minor changes, but even then can break someones dream.


 
  
 I'm known to say a lot of nonsense, so it's nice to see a normal person that agrees with me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I was just kidding about saying a lot of nonsense, the truth is that I'm brilliant....Ahhh who am I kidding, I'm a Genius. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...you don't believe me, here's an exemple of my geniousness.
  
 During a hot spell, I contacted the TV news stations, and suggested that they ask everybody to have their air conditionners facing the opposite way, this lowered the outside temperature, and VOILA!, problem solved.


----------



## SuperFloree

@robokevin It should be blatantly obvious I'm new to all this here so I may or may not know what I'm talking about, but I really do like my SR80e's. The detail is astounding and zoning out and into the music with them is just great. They have a very unique look to them as well. Not everyone may like it but I personally love the design  I would say to switch out the s-pads with some other pad though. I'm currently using (sharpied-black, they are honestly not making my ears black at all it's amazing) HD414's, made all the difference.
  
 They can get a little uncomfortable with long wear though, not gonna lie. I don't find it nearly as bad as some people seem to claim, but I kinda fidget a lot with them, especially when I'm doing other things and the pressure on my ears lead to distraction. However if I'm just listening to music and let them be, I get used to them after a little bit. And you might have to get used to the sound in general. I know whoever just said they shouldn't be harsh... but they were harsh for me. And yes, I was wearing them correctly, like I said I fidgeted with them in every position possible :/ The harshness was probably exacerbated by a headache I had though, so I dunno. They're more or less fine now, I just let music run through them for a couple hours a day.
  
 But honestly if you're heart is set on Grados, get some grados! Even if you think you made a mistake afterwards you could probably sell it back to someone and make most of your money back. It's really not that big a deal :3


----------



## joseph69

Grado (L) cushions for the 80 series IMO/IME are well worth it!


----------



## stacker45

superfloree said:


> @robokevin It should be blatantly obvious I'm new to all this here so I may or may not know what I'm talking about, but I really do like my SR80e's. The detail is astounding and zoning out and into the music with them is just great. They have a very unique look to them as well. Not everyone may like it but I personally love the design  I would say to switch out the s-pads with some other pad though. I'm currently using (sharpied-black, they are honestly not making my ears black at all it's amazing) HD414's, made all the difference.
> 
> They can get a little uncomfortable with long wear though, not gonna lie. I don't find it nearly as bad as some people seem to claim, but I kinda fidget a lot with them, especially when I'm doing other things and the pressure on my ears lead to distraction. However if I'm just listening to music and let them be, I get used to them after a little bit. And you might have to get used to the sound in general. I know whoever just said they shouldn't be harsh... but they were harsh for me. And yes, I was wearing them correctly, like I said I fidgeted with them in every position possible :/ The harshness was probably exacerbated by a headache I had though, so I dunno. They're more or less fine now, I just let music run through them for a couple hours a day.
> 
> But honestly if you're heart is set on Grados, get some grados! Even if you think you made a mistake afterwards you could probably sell it back to someone and make most of your money back. It's really not that big a deal :3


 
  
 Welcome to The Dark Side (Grado). I don't know you, and I already love you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Allow me to quote you, ''But honestly if you're heart is set on Grados, get some grados!'' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rarely have I read such profound advice, so thank you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 S.F. Buddy, you do know that this is the ''Grado Fan Club'' thread.
  
 That's a great suggestion, don't get me wrong, it's just that for 99.9% of us here, it's too late, much too late.
  
 I like reading posts that make me smile, but yours actually made my sides hurt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seriously though, I'm glad that you like your SR80e, you might want to give the L = large, earpads, I have them on my SR80e, and in my opinion, these earpads take them to the next level.
  
 Oh!, and I like to kid around, so no hard feelings S,F.


----------



## dr cornelius

robokevin said:


> If I go Grado, it's going to be between sr80e and sr225e.   I don't really have a budget but I'm value-conscious and always looking for the 'bang for the buck' sweet spot.  It seems like the sr225e is the way to go.  But can anyone tell me the REAL differences between the two?  Spec-wise, the main difference is 20-22khz.  I'm pretty sure I can't hear over 20khz.  But will sr225e perform significantly better?
> 
> Lastly, these are 32 ohm headphones, but browsing this thread, many people like to use amps with them.  This may be a dumb question, but why?  I would expect plenty of volume out of my phone unamped (it powers my 38 ohm audio technicas just fine).  Is it because amps will change the nature of the sound?  Should I get an amp?  It seems a lot in this thread like Little Dot I+.  What differences can I expect with this amp vs unamped?  Are Grado OK to listen to unamped?  Even if I get an amp, I still would like a headphone that is at least *decent* unamped, for versatility purposes (I do business travel and spend a lot of time in hotel rooms).
> 
> ...


 
 My bang for the buck Grado is the SR125e - great all around headphones...  
  
 There are definite differences between the 80e and the 225e.  Generally as you go up the Grado line, soundstage and detail improve.  The 80e can have an in-your-head sound which can be a little one dimensional.  The 225’s soundstage spreads out, and the bass will have more control.  The other difference is the fit as they have different cushions - whichever you prefer will be up to you.  
  
 For amps, Grados are easy to drive and sound great straight, without an amp.  I haven’t tried tubes but I use a portable Leckerton and Schiit audio Magni2.  I didn’t hear any difference with the Leckerton, but I do hear a difference with the Magni2 vs. straight out of my laptop.  Not a level matched A/B, though...


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Happy Lunar New Year!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Hello fellow post rock fan!

As you have a lot in common with me I'd like to say a few things:
- The best bang for the buck low-and-mid-range Grado for Post and Prog Rock IMHO is the MS2. If you can move onto the MS Pro it's another matter, but from 300 usd downwards I think the MS2 meets my criteria for soundstage and details. All Grados do classic rock and jazz quite well, but again, I prefer the 325e/ms2e most. 
- Grado is perfectly ok to listen to unamped, but I don't advocate doing so. However, if you decide to amp it, remember you need a DAC too. I'm using the odac and ld i+ combo and I can't be happier. 
- If you decide to go with the I+, buy the cheapest version, because the stock tube options are quite meh to me. Some good choice of tubes for the I+ are EI Yugoslavia 6hm5 and GE JAN 5654, all dirt cheap. 
- Last of all, it's rather hard to compare between Grados, since they all follow the same "house sound". So I could say that if you buy the 225e, you bought 75% of the ms2e, but that 25% makes a whole new different experience. But others will disagree, I'm pretty sure. So all in all, Grados are similar but different as well. Best you can do is audition them in person first, but the 225e, the 325e and the ms2e can't do you wrong. I just happen to think the ms2e is better choice for your music (I'm sticking with the 325e since I listen to Metal more than other types of Rock) 
Ps: definitely go for Grado! First time I heard the eletric guitar sound on my 60i, I was like "Holy s*** that s*** is possible???" Grados do the eguitar like nothing else can! 





robokevin said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I'm seeking some input.  I'm relatively new to quality headphones.  I bought a pair of Shure e3c IEMs (I guess they were the precursor to the se315s) about 12 years ago, and they bit the dust about a month ago after giving me a whole lot of use.
> ...


----------



## WildStyle-R11

stacker45 said:


> I'm known to say a lot of nonsense, so it's nice to see a normal person that agrees with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yup...Mad genius same as me.


----------



## cirodts

I had the SR80E and now I have a certain sr225e that the difference there are, the 225 is more detailed and more transparent open.
 By the way but what is the correct way to wear your grado?


----------



## fjrabon

robokevin said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I'm seeking some input.  I'm relatively new to quality headphones.  I bought a pair of Shure e3c IEMs (I guess they were the precursor to the se315s) about 12 years ago, and they bit the dust about a month ago after giving me a whole lot of use.
> ...


 

 1) Yes, Grados would fit your critical listening genres very well.
 2) The primary, noticeable difference is that the Sennheisers will have a larger soundstage and will sound more "laid back" while the Grados will sound very close to the band and aggressive, but lack a touch of subtlety compared to the Sennheisers.  Any of your 4 will be very good, and IMHO a massive improvement on the M50X in everything but bass quantity and sound isolation. If you feel that your M50X's are too congested and murky sounding, go with Grados.  If you feel that they're too "in your face" go with Sennheiser.  
 3) Ask 20 different people here and you will get a relatively even split between the "best bang for buck" headphone in Grado's lineup between: SR80e, SR225e, SR325e and a few calling for SR125e, GH1 and MS2e as the best bang for buck.  IMHO, the two you have it down to are the two best values, and I've owned/own them both.  The SR225e has better imaging and soundstage (though it's still not what I would call a strong point, it isn't as flat as the SR80e, which may as well not have a soundstage, it's very similar ot the M50X in that regard).  The SR225e also has a bit clearer, more detailed bass.  They're both similar in bass quantity, but the SR225e is certainly higher quality bass.  Both are good headphones, and I have enjoyed both, but the SR225e is clearly better.
 4) Definitely hold off on an amp until you have an idea of how you feel about them unamped.  Grados don't need an amp, especially if your player has output impedance below 4 ohms (iPhones are 3 ohms, and pair very well with Grados, androids are all over the map, and PC laptops can be all over the map as well).  Also consider if you get an amp, you should go ahead and get a DAC as well.  So, yeah, enjoy your cans unamped for a while as you figure out what you're after and then make the DAC/amp upgrade.  You certainly don't need a little dot for them, though it can be fun, and it does make some very subtle improvements in sound.  A lot of the reason people like tubes with Grado is simply because they like messing around with tubes (nothing wrong with that, it is a hobby after all).  Grado's own amps aren't tube amps, so the idea that they need tubes is disputed directly by Grado themselves.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

fjrabon said:


> 1) Yes, Grados would fit your critical listening genres very well.
> 2) The pri....  4) Grado's own amps aren't tube amps, so the idea that they need tubes is disputed directly by Grado themselves.



 

One of the best, if not THE best, advice from a Grado veteran to a Grado newbie that I have ever seen.


----------



## jaywillin

fjrabon said:


> 1) Yes, Grados would fit your critical listening genres very well.
> 2) The primary, noticeable difference is that the Sennheisers will have a larger soundstage and will sound more "laid back" while the Grados will sound very close to the band and aggressive, but lack a touch of subtlety compared to the Sennheisers.  Any of your 4 will be very good, and IMHO a massive improvement on the M50X in everything but bass quantity and sound isolation. If you feel that your M50X's are too congested and murky sounding, go with Grados.  If you feel that they're too "in your face" go with Sennheiser.
> 3) Ask 20 different people here and you will get a relatively even split between the "best bang for buck" headphone in Grado's lineup between: SR80e, SR225e, SR325e and a few calling for SR125e, GH1 and MS2e as the best bang for buck.  IMHO, the two you have it down to are the two best values, and I've owned/own them both.  The SR225e has better imaging and soundstage (though it's still not what I would call a strong point, it isn't as flat as the SR80e, which may as well not have a soundstage, it's very similar ot the M50X in that regard).  The SR225e also has a bit clearer, more detailed bass.  They're both similar in bass quantity, but the SR225e is certainly higher quality bass.  Both are good headphones, and I have enjoyed both, but the SR225e is clearly better.
> 4) Definitely hold off on an amp until you have an idea of how you feel about them unamped.  Grados don't need an amp, especially if your player has output impedance below 4 ohms (iPhones are 3 ohms, and pair very well with Grados, androids are all over the map, and PC laptops can be all over the map as well).  Also consider if you get an amp, you should go ahead and get a DAC as well.  So, yeah, enjoy your cans unamped for a while as you figure out what you're after and then make the DAC/amp upgrade.  You certainly don't need a little dot for them, though it can be fun, and it does make some very subtle improvements in sound.  A lot of the reason people like tubes with Grado is simply because they like messing around with tubes (nothing wrong with that, it is a hobby after all).  Grado's own amps aren't tube amps, so the idea that they need tubes is disputed directly by Grado themselves.


 
  
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Yes, Grados would fit your critical listening genres very well.
> ...


 
  +1 agree


----------



## YtseJamer

+2


----------



## stacker45

=3


----------



## jaywillin

if one were in the market for a ps1000, they'd be in luck, there's 3 on page one of the b/s/t thread


----------



## cirodts

I have the sr225e but on some songs is too harsh and fatiguing, has about 40 hours of burn-in it depends on it?


----------



## joseph69

cirodts said:


> I have the sr225e but on *some songs* is too harsh and fatiguing, has about 40 hours of burn-in it depends on it?


 
 Most likely its the recording, but they also do need more burn-in time for sure.


----------



## cirodts

joseph69 said:


> Most likely its the recording, but they also do need more burn-in time for sure.


 
 thanks


----------



## zazex

cirodts said:


> I have the sr225e but on some songs is too harsh and fatiguing, has about 40 hours of burn-in it depends on it?


 
  
 I just returned a set of 225e's (bought new) which I'd had for about two weeks.
 I'd had the 225's and then the 225i's when they were current.
  
 I didn't have any issues with harshness or fatigue.  IMO they tend towards brightness
 without being bright per se, and they are very present and dynamic.
  
 What kind of source material are you using?  And what source?  Are you using
 an amplifier?  These are the places I'd look to make a change if you generally
 like the Grado sound.  On the other hand, if the Grado sound is just not for you,
 what would you think of buying instead (if anything)?
  
 (I returned the 225e's because they appeared to lack the fullness and soundstage I was
 seeking.  Certainly, though, I felt they were great for the money.)


----------



## cirodts

zazex said:


> I just returned a set of 225e's (bought new) which I'd had for about two weeks.
> I'd had the 225's and then the 225i's when they were current.
> 
> I didn't have any issues with harshness or fatigue.  IMO they tend towards brightness
> ...


 
 do not use amplifiers, then the 225th not you liked?
 To me it seems a little harsh on the high frequencies we hope it is a matter of burn-in.


----------



## zazex

cirodts said:


> *do not use amplifiers, then the 225th not you liked?*
> To me it seems a little harsh on the high frequencies we hope it is a matter of burn-in.


 

 I'm sorry, I didn't quite understand that...


----------



## cirodts

zazex said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't quite understand that...


 
 I said, sr225e not you liked?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I smell Google Translate...


----------



## GreenBow

I used to find my 225e could get slightly crashy on my Meridian Explorer DAC. For example the cymbals playing through Def leppard - Hysteria.
  
 That changed for the better when I got a Chord Mojo. It could be your source player. (I think you said you had an iBasso.)
  
 The Meridian Explorer is a good DAC though, and would compete with quite a few quality music players. It's just that the Chord Mojo beats probably all music players. (I am not promoting the Mojo here either, because I have some grievences with mine.)
  
 I have always had my reservations about the 225e though. In the past the 225 series never had a five star review. Whereas all the other Prestige Series did. The 225-series only ever had four star reviews. That may have changed though with the e-series, but we will have to wait and see if any pro-reviews arrive.
  
 My own impressions of the 225e is that it is a pretty good headphone. It's forward and quite vivid. It makes some outstanding tones sometimes. The L-cushion is welcome. I can wear it and listen to it for hours. It's fast but I think the 125i was faster. (Sorry if I am wrong on that.) Either that or the 125i was at the right speed for it's detail level. Whereas the 225e has come forward but not brought enough extra speed with it. I wish it dug just a bit deeper. Thus leaving the 125i sounding more balanced. The 225e is still a stunning headphone though.
  
 I don't know how else to explain it. Like now I am listening to the 225e on the Chord Mojo. The Mojo is said to be the best  up to £800, with insight better than everything  below the £1400 Chord Hugo. The 225e sound great, but I am thinking "Come on!". (Maybe I need an audio-quality USB cable for the DAC.)


----------



## cirodts

williamleonhart said:


> I smell Google Translate...


 






 yes


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Well here's my 2 cents:
- I honestly don't trust the online reviews unless some of my true experiences gives credence to the reviews. Which means I have either listened to the thing or I have listened to a product mentioned in the review or a similar one etc. Even then I'd still wait till I actually audition the product being reviewed . 
Why? First we hear different things, for example I've never felt that Grados are "harsh" like others claim. Secondly, people feel differently about a particular sound. I can tell you a lot of people hate the Grado sound with reasons that sound like they are made up, for example. 
Last and perhaps most importantly, people tend to me positive when writing online reviews, which may not be a good thing. If yoy read all the reviews on head-fi's homepage like I did, I do think at one point you'd have to question the percentage of truth there is, because there just can't be so many great stuffs out there. Similarly, a lot of amazon reviews for entry-level audiophile cans from Sennheiser, Audio-Technica, Beyerdynamic and of course, Grado are raving. While a lot of them are actually great for the money, after the real experience you'd see that they might not be all they're cracked up to be. A lot of online reviews would make you feel like the cans are perfect, while in fact they are not. This also makes some of the worse-reviewed headphones seem like they are trash, while in fact, they're quite good for me. Examples include the iGrado and the Koss Ksc35. 
- Usb cable will not impact the sound quality. The only one you'd need is one with a ferrite stack, perhaps. Usb cables transfer data (bits, 0 and 1) and thus will not impact the sound a lot. You'd find investing in dac-2-amp or amp-2-speakers cable a better thing to do. 





greenbow said:


> I used to find my 225e could get slightly crashy on my Meridian Explorer DAC. For example the cymbals playing through Def leppard - Hysteria.
> 
> That changed for the better when I got a Chord Mojo. It could be your source player. (I think you said you had an iBasso.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Supa Mint

I love the 'Grado Sound'.  But I can understand how some might find aspects of their sound to be fatiguing, or even harsh for some music.  It seems that my 80e's really accentuate or inflate some sounds to the point of harshness.  
  
 An easy example that I can point to... listen to Eagles Hell Freezes Over (CD).  On my setup, the audience applause between songs (it's a live recording) is 'rip the 80e's off your head and throw them across the room' ear-splitting.  Painful!  But on the 400i or PM-3 it's just fine, and a dramatic difference compared to the 80e.


----------



## GreenBow

@lehoang15tuoi
 I think I agree with you entirely.
  
 In terms of analogue cables, the case is closed, because recommended analogue cables improve sound quality significantly. Only yesterday I ordered Chord Clearway for my Q Acoustics BT3 (used on desktop.). The QED Reference Audio J2P, that I bought for DAC to BT3 was money that should always be spent.
  
 Digital cables is a battlefield in online discussion. However audio quality digital cables do get recommended. Even folk on the Chord Mojo thread have said they bought an Audio-quality USB cable. Then got a significant improvement. Like this Head-Fi person. http://www.head-fi.org/products/qed-reference-usb/reviews/14610 @imattersuk said it made as much of an upgrade to the Mojo, as the Mojo did over the previous DAC. (That is pretty much how I find good analogue cables.)
  
Hint in this paragraph about using WASAPI and ASIO rather than Direct Sound, so I wrote it. Even though it's off Grado topic.
 Anyway my own personal experience was this. I bought the Furutech Formula 2 a year ago for my Meridian Explorer, and saw no upgrade. Then just recently I started using a better media player, that being JRiver rather than Media Go. Media Go is stuck in windows default Direct Sound. JRiver let me use WASAPI and ASIO. I found my Meridian Explorer much better that ever before; it was tighter, cleaner, and more defined. I swapped between plain USB cable and quality USB. No conclusion but I need to go back and re-test this, because my thoughts were unconclusive. What I mean though is that using WASAPI over Direct Sound has given a better playing field to compare cables.


----------



## SuperFloree

So many things have happened but I do feel the need to address the messages that were directed towards me a couple pages back, so apologies for digressing...
  
 Quote:


stacker45 said:


> Welcome to The Dark Side (Grado). I don't know you, and I already love you!


 
  
 S***... do I at least get cookies? oAo
  


> Allow me to quote you, ''But honestly if you're heart is set on Grados, get some grados!''
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wat, I was giving robokevin my opinion. Hmph =^=
  


> Seriously though, I'm glad that you like your SR80e, you might want to give the L = large, earpads, I have them on my SR80e, and in my opinion, these earpads take them to the next level.


 
  
 I might in the future, but right now I think I'm pretty good with myself. Also, $$$$$. I don't have much I can spare.
  


> Oh!, and I like to kid around, so no hard feelings S,F.


 
  
 Alright, but I'm still watching you O.O


----------



## stacker45

cirodts said:


> do not use amplifiers, then the 225th not you liked?
> To me it seems a little harsh on the high frequencies we hope it is a matter of burn-in.


 
  


zazex said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't quite understand that...


 
  


cirodts said:


> I said, sr225e not you liked?


 
  
 Whay he means to say is, ''not sr225 liked you'' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Opinion in mine , try should amplifier maybe Dot 1+ Little.
  
 Help this hope. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
 Quote:


williamleonhart said:


> I smell Google Translate...


 
  
 Google smell translate think I too.


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> Whay he means to say is, ''not sr225 liked you''
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 out laugh loud


----------



## stacker45

superfloree said:


> S***... do I at least get cookies? oAo
> 
> 
> Wat, I was giving robokevin my opinion. Hmph =^=
> ...


 
  
  
 ''S***... do I at least get cookies? oAo''
  
 Do you mean regular cookies, or the ''special kind''?  Regardless, I've got something much better than cookies.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 I don't have a problem with you, giving robokevin your opinion. In fact, I was paying you a compliment.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's what you said, ''But honestly if you're heart is set on Grados, get some grados!'' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 And here's what I said, Rarely have I read such profound advice, so thank you!
  
 Maybe you think that I was being sacastic, if that's the case, let me reassure you, I was being sarcastic.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like to kid around, and your post made me laugh!, I guess I was in a playful mood.
  
 Regarding the L-cush, allow me to quote you once more,  ''Wat, I was giving robokevin my opinion. Hmph =^=''.  Well, so was I. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seriously though, the fact that Grado headphones allow us to install any earpads on any of their models, is a major advantage. It's a quick and easy way to tune their sound, it's also relatively cheap, and totally reversible.
  
 Oh!, one more thing, if you where glasses, you might not find the L and G-cush comfortable. When I have my glasses on, the only earpads that I can comfortably wear, are the S-cush, (comfies), and the TTVJ flats.
  
 Alright that enough babling for now, no hard feeling!


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> out laugh loud


 
  
 Accomplished then mission!
  
 Sounding a bit like Yoda, we are.


----------



## robokevin

Thank you for the help, everyone.
  
 I have decided I'm going to get the 225e and will listen to it direct from my portable for a while, and then maybe try an amp and/or DAC.  If it's too harsh, I'll send them back and try the 80e.  I was tempted to buy both and just send back one of them, but I'm not sure if this is a common practice with headphones (I do it with camera lenses all of the time)?  I usually order from B&H.
  
 I'm sorry, I didn't mean to start any kind of argument!


----------



## stacker45

robokevin said:


> Thank you for the help, everyone.
> 
> I have decided I'm going to get the 225e and will listen to it direct from my portable for a while, and then maybe try an amp and/or DAC.  If it's too harsh, I'll send them back and try the 80e.  I was tempted to buy both and just send back one of them, but I'm not sure if this is a common practice with headphones (I do it with camera lenses all of the time)?  I usually order from B&H.
> 
> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to start any kind of argument!


 
  
 First: Welcome to The Dark Side, (Grado)
  
 Third: You didn't start anything, don't worry, I just like to kid around. it's all in good fun, trust me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Second: I have the SR80e, and I love them. I think that they're one of Grado's best buys. That being said, I haven't heard the SR225e, but I seriously doubt that the SR80e sounds smoother than the SR225e, wich, by the way has always been known to represent Grado's sweet spot headphones.
  
 Happy listening!


----------



## jaywillin

robokevin said:


> Thank you for the help, everyone.
> 
> I have decided I'm going to get the *225e* and will listen to it direct from my portable for a while, and then maybe try an amp and/or DAC.  If it's too harsh, I'll send them back and try the *80e*.  I was tempted to buy both and just send back one of them, but I'm not sure if this is a common practice with headphones (I do it with camera lenses all of the time)?  I usually order from B&H.
> 
> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to start any kind of argument!


 
  
  


stacker45 said:


> First: Welcome to The Dark Side, (Grado)
> 
> Third: You didn't start anything, don't worry, I just like to kid around. it's all in good fun, trust me.
> 
> ...


 
 i've owned both the 80e, and the 225e, the 225e is much smoother , it's really just better in every way


----------



## JoeDoe

jaywillin said:


> i've owned both the 80e, and the 225e, the 225e is much smoother , it's really just better in every way




Agreed. 225e wit tape mod will get you up into RS territory.


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Agreed. 225e wit tape mod will get you up into RS territory.


 
 i never even tried the tape (i hang my head in shame)
  
 so, excited about the getting to audition the MHDT dac ?? i am !


----------



## MacedonianHero

stacker45 said:


> First: Welcome to The Dark Side, (Grado)
> 
> Third: You didn't start anything, don't worry, I just like to kid around. it's all in good fun, trust me.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'd call Grado (for the most part) The Bright Side just due to their sound signature...but they are still very unique headphones that many of us really enjoy!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Posted it in the e-series thread but got no reply so far. Guys, would you think owning both the 325e and the ms2e is a waste? The shopaholic in me just awakened!


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> Posted it in the e-series thread but got no reply so far. Guys, would you think owning both the 325e and the ms2e is a waste? The shopaholic in me just awakened!


 
 Never heard the (e) series of either, but did have both the (is) series and both were great, but different, but I did prefer the 325is…I wouldn't sat it would be a waste but…?


----------



## cirodts

Ho avuto il SR80E e ora ho la sr225e e devo dire che le differenze ci sono, la 225 ha più sonoro è più aperto e il suono più dettagliato come, solo una cosa che non mi piace, è che è un po 'difficile sulle voci speriamo che con burn-in è ammorbidito.


----------



## CH23

"I had the SR80E and now I have the sr225e and I must say that there are differences, the 225 has more sound is more open and more detailed sound like, just one thing I do not like, is that it is a bit 'hard on the items we hope that with burn-in is softened."
  
 google translated the above


----------



## cirodts

ch23 said:


> "I had the SR80E and now I have the sr225e and I must say that there are differences, the 225 has more sound is more open and more detailed sound like, just one thing I do not like, is that it is a bit 'hard on the items we hope that with burn-in is softened."
> 
> google translated the above


 
 Always translate, in this case I was wrong thanks


----------



## jaywillin

it's a warren wednesday so i'm listening to this 
  

  
 it seems fitting that i'm listening to it with my "vintage" rs2 and project sunrise iii, 
 the sound ? quite good, the performance ? even better 
  
 the thing i love about youtube, some many complete , live shows.
 i don't get out much anymore, like i used to anyway, this is the next best thing to being there


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> it's a warren wednesday so i'm listening to this
> 
> it seems fitting that i'm listening to it with my "vintage" rs2 and project sunrise iii,
> the sound ? quite good, the performance ? even better



Ok, you've had those vintage rs2s for a week... Time to switch partners and dance. I got my money ready!


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> Ok, you've had those vintage rs2s for a week... Time to switch partners and dance. I got my money ready!



But John, there's no box, and they smell like smoke


----------



## fjrabon

joseph69 said:


> Never heard the (e) series of either, but did have both the (is) series and both were great, but different, but I did prefer the 325is…I wouldn't sat it would be a waste but…?



I know it's a bit off topic but I was wondering how your SR009 journey was going? Lately I've found myself inexplicably typing sr009 into the for sale forum search for some inexplicable reason. I just look up and those letters are on my screen, somehow, supernaturally


----------



## joseph69

fjrabon said:


> I know it's a bit off topic but I was wondering how your SR009 journey was going? Lately I've found myself inexplicably typing sr009 into the for sale forum search for some inexplicable reason. I just look up and those letters are on my screen, somehow, supernaturally


 
 Since selling the 007/009/KGSSHV I've purchased another 009 which I haven't even opened, and I also purchased a quad matched set of NOS-Amperex EL34's while I wait for the final payment notice for my BHSE. All of the BHSE's in batch #4 (which I'm in) are supposed to be shipped by March. Thanks for asking. Are you also interested in hearing the 009?


----------



## fjrabon

joseph69 said:


> Since selling the 007/009/KGSSHV I've purchased another 009 which I haven't even opened, and I also purchased a quad matched set of NOS-Amperex EL34's while I wait for the final payment notice for my BHSE. All of the BHSE's in batch #4 (which I'm in) are supposed to be shipped by March. Thanks for asking. Are you also interested in hearing the 009?


 

 I've heard the SR009 a few times, and always been blown away.  One of my local Head-Fi buddies, Purk, has one that I am fortunate to listen to occasionally (with a KGSSHV Carbon).  My ultimate issue with the SR009 has nothing to do with sound, which I consider the best I've ever heard, or even the price, which I could deal with if I didn't buy any other new photography or music gear for a year, but more that I don't know that I would be able to sit down in a single place in my house and listen to it enough to justify the money and space it would consume.  That's been the primary hesitation I've had with it.  I really only listen at my "central home station" maybe an hour or two per week.  That's where the m9XX has been such a God send to me, because I can get top shelf sound anywhere I have my laptop set up.  Right now I'm in this battle between loving the simplicity of my setup and the growing feeling that the only two real paths to upgrade _for me _would be a SR009 setup on the extreme end, or a fully balanced DAC and amp, and recabling my main cans for a balanced setup.  Part of me is leaning towards the SR009 over going balanced, because that would allow me to maintain the simplicity that I like while having that true TOTL setup.  Just a hesitation knowing that I'd actually end up listening to it the least of any of my setups.  
  
 Anyway, to make this Grado related, I'm almost at the point of just buying a GH1 because I'm curious to hear it, and I don't know anybody local who owns one or any dealers who have them.  Atlanta is so weird, if I was interested in a PS500e, RS2e, etc, there are literally a dozen people I could contact to hear one.  But can't find a GH1 at a private owner or dealer in the city to demo anywhere.


----------



## joseph69

fjrabon said:


> I've heard the SR009 a few times, and always been blown away.  One of my local Head-Fi buddies, Purk, has one that I am fortunate to listen to occasionally (with a KGSSHV Carbon).  My ultimate issue with the SR009 has nothing to do with sound, which I consider the best I've ever heard, or even the price, which I could deal with if I didn't buy any other new photography or music gear for a year, but more that I don't know that I would be able to sit down in a single place in my house and listen to it enough to justify the money and space it would consume.  That's been the primary hesitation I've had with it.  I really only listen at my "central home station" maybe an hour or two per week.  That's where the m9XX has been such a God send to me, because I can get top shelf sound anywhere I have my laptop set up.  Right now I'm in this battle between loving the simplicity of my setup and the growing feeling that the only two real paths to upgrade _for me _would be a SR009 setup on the extreme end, or a fully balanced DAC and amp, and recabling my main cans for a balanced setup.  Part of me is leaning towards the SR009 over going balanced, because that would allow me to maintain the simplicity that I like while having that true TOTL setup.  Just a hesitation knowing that I'd actually end up listening to it the least of any of my setups.
> 
> Anyway, to make this Grado related, I'm almost at the point of just buying a GH1 because I'm curious to hear it, and I don't know anybody local who owns one or any dealers who have them.  Atlanta is so weird, if I was interested in a PS500e, RS2e, etc, there are literally a dozen people I could contact to hear one.  But can't find a GH1 at a private owner or dealer in the city to demo anywhere.


 
 I could see why you would be hesitant to make such a purchase if your not going to sit in one place and listen to this combo if you don't have the time and are listening about. I hd no other means of hearing the 007/009/KGSSHV/BHSE so I had no choice but to make the purchases. The 009 was the only HP that WOWED me besides the Grados after trying many different HP's and comparing them all to my PS1K at the time, so I really enjoyed it myself. You may have recall I thought the 009 was the reason for the ringing in my ears which wasn't the case, but I only realized this after selling off everything. 




 At the same time I had an order placed for the BHSE and was going to cancel, but decided to get the 009 again and keep my order for the BHSE. I intend for this to be my end game set-up. When the BHSE arrives I will put all of my other gear away and ONLY listen the the 009/BHSE for a very long time and hear how it goes for me.
  
 As far as the GH-1 goes Crutchfield still has them in stock…I doubt any dealer would have a demo pair being they are
 "Limited Edition" HP's. You definitely won't be disappointed with them!


----------



## fjrabon

joseph69 said:


> I could see why you would be hesitant to make such a purchase if your not going to sit in one place and listen to this combo if you don't have the time and are listening about. I hd no other means of hearing the 007/009/KGSSHV/BHSE so I had no choice but to make the purchases. The 009 was the only HP that WOWED me besides the Grados after trying many different HP's and comparing them all to my PS1K at the time, so I really enjoyed it myself. You may have recall I thought the 009 was the reason for the ringing in my ears which wasn't the case, but I only realized this after selling off everything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 yeah, the Grado dealers here are only doing them on a "we will place an order for you" basis.  We had a meet recently and there were 5 PS500e's there, but not a single GH1.  SMH.


----------



## joseph69

fjrabon said:


> yeah, the Grado dealers here are only doing them on a "we will place an order for you" basis.  We had a meet recently and there were 5 PS500e's there, *but not a single GH1.  SMH.*


 
 People are afraid to take them out, they might get robbed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I think its because people don't realize how good Grados are in general…never mind the GH-1, and most so called "audiophiles" frown upon them, why, I don't know nor can I understand this.


----------



## Oracle

joseph69 said:


> People are afraid to take them out, they might get robbed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I don't understand it either, I would say my Grados get about 90% of my listening time while the HD800s get the rest.


----------



## joseph69

oracle said:


> I don't understand it either, I would say my Grados get about 90% of my listening time while the HD800s get the rest.


 
 Yeah, I can't for the life of me understand this?
 I've tried (in home) LCD-X/HD-800/HE1K/400i/T1 and although they all sounded good (except the LCD-X to me) they have nothing over Grado and I would put them up against any of these HP's any day. Hell, I'm even worried I'm going to prefer my Grados over the 009/BHSE after all is said and done. And I do understand its a matter of preference, but...


----------



## stacker45

macedonianhero said:


> I'd call Grado (for the most part) The Bright Side just due to their sound signature...but they are still very unique headphones that many of us really enjoy!


 
  
 They're definately the bright side, of The Dark Side, I'll give you that.


----------



## whirlwind

macedonianhero said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > First: Welcome to The Dark Side, (Grado)
> ...


 
 +1......a bit bright...but a lovely sound.


----------



## fjrabon

joseph69 said:


> Yeah, I can't for the life of me understand this?
> I've tried (in home) LCD-X/HD-800/HE1K/400i/T1 and although they all sounded good (except the LCD-X to me) they have nothing over Grado and I would put them up against any of these HP's any day. Hell, I'm even worried I'm going to prefer my Grados over the 009/BHSE after all is said and done. And I do understand its a matter of preference, but...


 

 Yes, there are certainly headphones that are considered much technically better than Grados, and often much more expensive, that I preferred Grados to.  I'd take my SR225e over a set of HD800 any day (though I admit to being intriguied by the HD800s).  When I look for what I'm after in a headphone, part of me always looks for at least some of the Grado up front aggression.  For example, I just couldn't abide with the HiFiMan Edition X because it was a bit too soft for me.  What I liked about the HE400i was that it had that Grado punch over the top of planar bass.  The THX00 was to me, in a lot of ways, like a U shaped Grado.  So, even when I'm not listening to Grados, their sound is still with me, in part, in what I'm after.  Grados are very polarizing, and sometimes I feel like most people are in one of two camps with them, they either think they can do virtually no wrong, or that they're a travesty of sound that only deaf hipsters like.  I tend to find myself more and more towards the middle of that spectrum these days.  But to me, Grados get some things fundamentally right with what I'm after in a headphone sound.  
  
 The people who think they're pure junk, I think, listen more with their eyes on measurement graphs than their ears on music.


----------



## headfry

Grado sound is like a fine champagne; will appeal to many of those who like to have the most realistic open window
 on the performance...the GS1000i for me is the closest thing to no headphones at all but to listening to high end speakers
 (such as modern Quad electrostatics in a nice setup).
  
 Not for bass heads.....all my Grado's give me a listening experience
 like the high-end British systems (that were generally Linn or high-end turntable
 based) from the 70's and 80's...but even better).
  
  
Best Grado for the money, for me is the SR325e. 
  
 Best Grado for myself...for the highest level of enjoyment....GS1000i (amazing coherence,
 detail, soundstage, naturalness/musicality).
  
  
 Both of the above are superb, even my SR80e sounds really musical (but is getting less
 use lately).
  
 IMHO, the Grado sound appeals to many who listen closely and like to immerse themselves in the experience.
  
 So, for me the Grado sound is for those who like the most refined, realistic and enjoyable playback and VERY good
 value for money. 
  
 I couldn't care less how they measure or how fashionable they are. They're not for everyone though, but to my ears and tastes they are golden.


----------



## stacker45

whirlwind said:


> +1......a bit bright...but a lovely sound.


 
  
 True, and for those who might be wondering,  I started calling Grado, ''The Dark Side'', because of the animosity that many, (not all), people have towards Grado.
  
 Due to a combination of crazyness, and strong medication, I started calling us Grado fans, Troopers, as in Storm Troopers. Joseph Grado became OB1, Jonh is known as Darth Vader, and Jonathan as Luke Skywalker.
  
 Yoda, a.k.a. Devouringone3, has mysteriously disapeard, but thankfully, his sons, LCfiner, and kayandjohn, know almost as much about Grado's product and history, as their father did.
  
 Oh!, and the Grados factory, is referred to as The Death Star.
  
 Hey!,  I'm the first one to admit that my mind is a very strange place.


----------



## fjrabon

stacker45 said:


> True, and for those who might be wondering,  I started calling Grado, ''The Dark Side'', because of the animosity that many, (not all), people have towards Grado.
> 
> Due to a combination of crazyness, and strong medication, I started calling us Grado fans, Troopers, as in Storm Troopers. Joseph Grado became OB1, Jonh is known as Darth Vader, and Jonathan as Luke Skywalker.
> 
> ...


 

 alright, so who is Kylo Ren?


----------



## Harry Manback

First, we would need to know who Han Solo and Princess Leia are.
  
 I nominate Jaywillin as Chewbacca...


----------



## jaywillin

harry manback said:


> First, we would need to know who Han Solo and Princess Leia are.
> 
> I nominate Jaywillin as Chewbacca...



I resemble that remark


----------



## joseph69

fjrabon said:


> The people who think they're pure junk, I think, listen more with their eyes on measurement graphs than their ears on music.


 
 And not to mention the price of their set up, which might make them think it is "better".
  


headfry said:


> IMHO, the Grado sound appeals to many who listen closely and like to immerse themselves in the experience.
> 
> So, for me the Grado sound is for those who like the most refined, realistic and enjoyable playback and VERY good
> value for money.
> ...


 
 +1
 Nicely said I couldn't agree more.


----------



## stacker45

fjrabon said:


> alright, so who is Kylo Ren?


 
  
 ''Can Wars'', is still in it's infancy, so some positions, like that of Kylo Ren, Hans Solo, and Princess Leia, have yet to be filled.
  
 I'm open to suggestions, so fire away!


----------



## fleasbaby

stacker45 said:


> True, and for those who might be wondering,  I started calling Grado, ''The Dark Side'', because of the animosity that many, (not all), people have towards Grado.
> 
> Due to a combination of crazyness, and strong medication, I started calling us Grado fans, Troopers, as in Storm Troopers. Joseph Grado became OB1, Jonh is known as Darth Vader, and Jonathan as Luke Skywalker.
> 
> ...


 

 Yoda lives by the way...he occasionally surfaces on the Grado History thread that he started.


----------



## rgs9200m

I prefer my PS1000e to the 009, fwiw. The Grado has a sort of silky flow to it that is uniquely pleasant and free of pain, peaky sound, or shrillness on any music I throw at it.


----------



## trellus

headfry said:


> Grado sound is like a fine champagne; will appeal to many of those who like to have the most realistic open window
> on the performance...the GS1000i for me is the closest thing to no headphones at all but to listening to high end speakers
> (such as modern Quad electrostatics in a nice setup).
> 
> ...




I, for one, love the retro look of my new SR80e cans, but the sound is supreme to me, and have been known to wear those ridiculous storm trooper Superlux 681 EVO white cans in public... 

I'm new to Grado and I love the clarity and the sense that I'm there with the performers.


----------



## SirBenn21

Would the Grado fans here consider the Alessandro's as part of the club?


----------



## DaemonSire

sirbenn21 said:


> Would the Grado fans here consider the Alessandro's as part of the club?


 
 I would


----------



## joseph69

rgs9200m said:


> I prefer my PS1000e to the 009, fwiw. The Grado has a sort of silky flow to it that is uniquely pleasant and free of pain, peaky sound, or shrillness on any music I throw at it.


 
 Have you owned the 009 before, or just had the chance to hear them?
 If you owned them, what amp/DAC did you use with them?
 Thanks.


----------



## fjrabon

[VIDEO]https://youtu.be/JVScRf03-u8[/VIDEO]

Video of Wilco doing Space Oddity I took tonight.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> But John, there's no box, and they smell like smoke



Yes I remember the ad said smoke smell was included "at no extra charge!"


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

daemonsire said:


> I would :wink_face:


 Definitely! I love all 3 of them


----------



## jaywillin




----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> Yes I remember the ad said smoke smell was included "at no extra charge!"


 
 but wait, there's more ! order withing the next 10 minutes, i'll through in a second helping of smoke(the wife smokes) at no extra charge !
 (just pay additional S&H)


----------



## jaywillin

harry manback said:


> First, we would need to know who Han Solo and Princess Leia are.
> 
> I nominate Jaywillin as Chewbacca...


 
  
  


jaywillin said:


> I resemble that remark


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Found out they're selling the 325e for roughly $250 in Singapore today. Such a bargain.


----------



## stacker45

daemonsire said:


> I would


 
  
 I would too, a half brother, is still a brother. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


jaywillin said:


>


 
  
 Great choice Jay, who doesn't love Chewi.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> harry manback said:
> 
> 
> > First, we would need to know who Han Solo and Princess Leia are.
> ...


 
 Ha ha ha ha ......Awesome Jay


----------



## BobG55

fjrabon said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I can't for the life of me understand this?
> ...


 
 I fully agree about those who simply rely of graph measurements.  It always reminds me of Mark Twain's famous quote : *"There are lies, damned lies & statistics !"*


----------



## bassboysam

anyone order anything from BTG Audio recently? i placed an order a month ago. I've sent a couple emails asking about my order and no response. now the website seems to be down...


----------



## JoeDoe

bassboysam said:


> anyone order anything from BTG Audio recently? i placed an order a month ago. I've sent a couple emails asking about my order and no response. now the website seems to be down...




I sent a cable in to be reterminated three weeks ago. No word on arrival, on the progress of the job, until Tuesday when I got a two sentence blurb about the job being done and it being shipped out. 

Got the shipping notification from USPS today so I still won't get it until Saturday at best...


----------



## bassboysam

joedoe said:


> I sent a cable in to be reterminated three weeks ago. No word on arrival, on the progress of the job, until Tuesday when I got a two sentence blurb about the job being done and it being shipped out.
> 
> Got the shipping notification from USPS today so I still won't get it until Saturday at best...




well that's good. website seems to be back after being down most of the day.


----------



## fjrabon

bobg55 said:


> I fully agree about those who simply rely of graph measurements.  It always reminds me of Mark Twain's famous quote : *"There are lies, damned lies & statistics !"*



I mean don't get me wrong, I think measurements are useful. But there are a couple of problems: 1) most people don't really understand them. Or they think frequency response is the only thing that matters. 2) even at their best they can only clarify what experienced ears are hearing. Only in extreme cases can you look at a measurement graph and say "this is a poor headphone." And in those cases your ears would tell you how bad the headphone is long before a measurement graph anyway. Measurements should always be subservient to the actual "listening to music critically" test. 

That being said, I do like measurement graphs because they can make things that audiophiles put in very vague terms more precise. "Bright" is a great example. You hear about Grados being bright. Some people call the HD600 "bright" but they have very different types of brightness. A cursory glance at a measurement reveals what's going on: HD600 has a 4kHz peak whereas Grados have a 10kHz peak. One is bright in a nasally way, the other in a splashy way. I'm sensitive to 4kHz more than 10 kHz, so the graphs clarify why I vastly prefer Grado brightness to HD600 brightness. Measurement graphs can also tell you if a headphone is "EQ-able" or if EQ will introduce distortion of extreme current drain on the amp. And any number of other useful things as well. 

But if it sounds good it is good. I also think you should ALWAYS listen to a headphone before you look at measurements. Otherwise you will inevitably hear what you saw due to confirmation bias. I try to spend at least 8-10 hours with a headphone I am evaluating before I head over to innerfidelity. There's an occasional exception when I'm going to have buy before I can demo, in which case measurement based evaluation is simply a necessary evil.


----------



## BobG55

fjrabon said:


> bobg55 said:
> 
> 
> > I fully agree about those who simply rely of graph measurements.  It always reminds me of Mark Twain's famous quote : *"There are lies, damned lies & statistics !"*
> ...


 

 I can see that & what you're saying makes sense.  What I disagree with is making the measurements the sole evaluation in deciding wether a HP is "worthy" or not.


----------



## stacker45

bobg55 said:


> I can see that & what you're saying makes sense.  What I disagree with is making the measurements the sole evaluation in deciding wether a HP is "worthy" or not.


 

 I personnaly don't care for graphs. If I didn't have a Grado dealer close by, I'd rely on the opinions of the Grado Jedis who's tastes are similar to mine.
  
 I'm curious to know what THE ideal graph looks like. If it has to be as flat as possible, it would explain why some people's favorite Grados is the HP1000.


----------



## headfry

the ideal graph for headphones may as well be the ones for the SR325e and GS1000i as both of these
 sound sublime to me....IMHO relying on graphs for headphones is an asinine way to judge them....
 you heard it from me - listening to music is one of the greatest, most consistently enjoyable activity to me!
  
 (take into account I listen at fairly low volumes and slightly eq the GS's to bring out the mids a tad more)


----------



## joseph69

headfry said:


> IMHO relying on graphs for headphones is an asinine way to judge them....
> you heard it from me - listening to music is one of the greatest, most consistently enjoyable activity to me!


 
 +1


----------



## speedking

ruthieandjohn said:


> *BATTLE OF THE GRADO 1000s - COMPARING THE GRADO PS1000, HP1000 (HP1), AND GS1000e*
> 
> 
> 
> *Spectral response of HP1000 (black) is flatter than that of PS1000 (blue) or GS1000 (red).*


 
 The hp1000 graph you shown is not axactly what "purrin" measured!
 here is the original:


----------



## cirodts

I bought a sr225e but sound too cold and stark, the reader I have a iBasso DX80 in my mates badly with a degree, that I recommended player with a degree, I want a warm, detailed sound.


----------



## ed7090

I used to have a 325e and found it too cold for me too.
 the e series has a much larger soundstage that sounds too holographic to me. 
 when I was using the 325e at home I always suspect the sound came behind me... I cant stand anymore and sold it
  
 Today I found a shop still got the 325is in stock so I bought it without a thought.
 The old crowded soundstage is giving me a big hug now.


----------



## bassboysam

cirodts said:


> I bought a sr225e but sound too cold and stark, the reader I have a iBasso DX80 in my mates badly with a degree, that I recommended player with a degree, I want a warm, detailed sound.




ipod classic, one with a wolfson DAC.


----------



## fjrabon

ed7090 said:


> the e series has a much larger soundstage that sounds too holographic to me.
> when I was using the 325e at home I always suspect the sound came behind me... I cant stand anymore and sold it
> 
> Today I found a shop still got the 325is in stock so I bought it without a thought.
> The old crowded soundstage is giving me a big hug now.


 

 here it is folks... the first time in history that somebody has complained that Prestige Series Grados' soundstage is *too large* and *too 3D*  
  
 Put it down in your calendars baby and we will celebrate this day next year and every year thereafter.


----------



## ed7090

fjrabon said:


> here it is folks... the first time in history that somebody has complained that Prestige Series Grados' soundstage is *too large* and *too 3D*
> 
> Put it down in your calendars baby and we will celebrate this day next year and every year thereafter.


 
 I mean - why dont I buy a beyer if i want something bright and wide.
 Intimacy is the only reason for me to buy a grado.


----------



## cirodts

bassboysam said:


> ipod classic, one with a wolfson DAC.


 
 maybe I take a fiio x3 2 gen has a warm sound will be fine with grado


----------



## GreenBow

I thought the 225e became a nice warm headphone after sufficient burn in.
  
 It does depend on source though. I found the Meridian Explorer to be more rich and warm than the Chord Mojo. It's close though between the two.


----------



## trellus

fjrabon said:


> here it is folks... the first time in history that somebody has complained that Prestige Series Grados' soundstage is *too large* and *too 3D*
> 
> Put it down in your calendars baby and we will celebrate this day next year and every year thereafter.




Ah, but that information is invaluable to me because I've been eyeing some used i-series Grados in the FS forum wondering whether I should pull the trigger on some 225i cans, thinking, "there can't be too much difference between these and the 225e, right?"


----------



## GreenBow

trellus said:


> Ah, but that information is invaluable to me because I've been eyeing some used i-series Grados in the FS forum wondering whether I should pull the trigger on some 225i cans, thinking, "there can't be too much difference between these and the 225e, right?"


 

 The i-Grado use the SR60i drivers, and many say they have the qualities of the SR60i. (Presumably the e-Grado moved to the SR60e drivers.) The SR60i was an espcially good headphone. Up to you. I have the 225e but might get a pair of e-Grado for portable use.


----------



## trellus

greenbow said:


> The i-Grado use the SR60i drivers, and many say they have the qualities of the SR60i. (Presumably the e-Grado moved to the SR60e drivers.) The SR60i was an espcially good headphone. Up to you. I have the 225e but might get a pair of e-Grado for portable use.


 

 According to Grado's web site, the e-Grado do use the SR60e drivers.  I'm actually waiting on my e-Grado cans to come back from Grado Labs where I  sent them in for repair a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## stacker45

speedking said:


> The hp1000 graph you shown is not axactly what "purrin" measured!
> here is the original:


 
  
 In my opinion, this can be explain by sample to sample variations.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

trellus said:


> According to Grado's web site, the e-Grado do use the SR60e drivers.  I'm actually waiting on my e-Grado cans to come back from Grado Labs where I  sent them in for repair a couple of weeks ago.


 
 Have you compared your eGrado to the SR60e? I had both the SR60i and the iGrado but they were far apart in time so I can't tell how different they were. That said I really liked my iGrado.
  
 @GreenBow: Think twice before using the eGrado for portable use. Comfort might be an issue and they leak sound like hell, so jogging or commuting with them might not be pleasant. I used my iGrado at the office as a cheap workplace Grado replacement for the big cans at home, and for that purpose I could not be happier. Poor isolation was not an issue at all, coz at least I could tell when the boss was calling me...


----------



## cirodts

I in the meantime listen to the 225th with samsung s3 and I must say they feel just fine, I sent back a iBasso DX80 because the sound was too shrill and fatiguing


----------



## Kramertc

cirodts said:


> I in the meantime listen to the 225th with samsung s3 and I must say they feel just fine, I sent back a iBasso DX80 because the sound was too shrill and fatiguing


 

 I just looked up the samsung s3 dac chip and I see it uses the Wolfson dac. I wonder if that's why you prefer the output of your samsung.  It's a shame that Wolfson seems to have fallen out of favor with DAC makers.


----------



## cirodts

maybe I take a ak jr which also uses a Wolfson and andro well with grado


----------



## cirodts

I have a sr225e the sound is a little cold because too many average, detail is good but not excellent, will improve with more hours of listening?
 Until now asd I did a burn-in of more or less 60 hours.


----------



## GreenBow

The Astell & Kern Jr is What Hi-Fi winner of portable music player. 
  
 Quite a few people though have started adding the Chord Mojo to their music player.


----------



## zazex

cirodts said:


> I have a sr225e the sound is a little cold because too many average, detail is good but not excellent, will improve with more hours of listening?
> Until now asd I did a burn-in of more or less 60 hours.


 
  
 The sound on the 225e's is a bit "cold" - and detail is very good.
 IMO they can't be beat overall at their price point.
  
 But if your ears are demanding something better, you may have
 to go up the ladder. First, though, I'd try a reasonably good
 inexpensive amp such as the JDS Labs cMoy.
  
 Personally, I think that further break-in may help, but it won't
 change the fundamental characteristics of the headphones.


----------



## cirodts

I also senn. hd 598, has a warmer sound and natural, but the 225 is more dynamic and direct sinned just a little bit his cool otherwise it would be perfect.
 samsung s3 with Wolfson DAC however the 225 sounds great, after my bad experience with iBasso DX80 I try another dap.


----------



## JoeDoe

cirodts said:


> I have a sr225e the sound is a little cold because too many average, detail is good but not excellent...





zazex said:


> The sound on the 225e's is a bit "cold" - and detail is very good.
> IMO they can't be beat overall at their price point.




Two words: Tape. Mod.


----------



## cirodts

joedoe said:


> Two words: Tape. Mod.


 
 I do not understand me explain thanks


----------



## Kramertc

cirodts said:


> I do not understand me explain thanks


 

 cirodts,
  
 Please take a look at this article...
 http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/evaluation-grado-stock-and-modified-ear-pads#6lC0G1yb7obkWfuF.97
 specifically the photo with the caption "taped bowls"
  
 If that doesn't fix the treble issue you are having then maybe the Grado 225 is not for you.


----------



## YtseJamer

joedoe said:


> Two words: Tape. Mod.


 
  
 +1


----------



## Spirulina780

I miss Head-wize..


----------



## YtseJamer

Call me crazy but so far I prefer the 225e (with the tape mod) versus the RS2e (without the tape mod) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I will have to try the tape mod on the RS2e but so far my 225e are not going anywhere...


----------



## fjrabon

ytsejamer said:


> Call me crazy but so far I prefer the 225e (with the tape mod) versus the RS2e (without the tape mod)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 you're crazy


----------



## YtseJamer

fjrabon said:


> you're crazy


 
  
 Yeah, can't wait to get back to home to try the tape mod on my RS2e.


----------



## GreenBow

fjrabon said:


> you're crazy


 

 I must be crazy too, because I have never tried the 'tape mod'.
  
 I think that the cushions are quite soft and shape to how I wear them, when I put the 225e on. I think if I add a tape wall to the outside of the pads, the walls will become stiff.
  
 I guess I have nothing to lose by trying it.


----------



## fjrabon

greenbow said:


> I must be crazy too, because I have never tried the 'tape mod'.
> 
> I think that the cushions are quite soft and shape to how I wear them, when I put the 225e on. I think if I add a tape wall to the outside of the pads, the walls will become stiff.
> 
> I guess I have nothing to lose by trying it.


 

 I was never a big tape mod fan, and I've tried it on like 4 different sets of Grados over the years.  But to each his own, whatever it takes to get us all to the Grado goodness we crave.


----------



## YtseJamer

greenbow said:


> I must be crazy too, because I have never tried the 'tape mod'.
> 
> I think that the cushions are quite soft and shape to how I wear them, when I put the 225e on. I think if I add a tape wall to the outside of the pads, the walls will become stiff.
> 
> I guess I have nothing to lose by trying it.


 
  
 You should try the mod, it's completely reversible and there's no risk of damaging the ear pads.  (This works better with electrical tape)


----------



## JoeDoe

ytsejamer said:


> You should try the mod, it's completely reversible and there's no risk of damaging the ear pads.  (This works better with electrical tape)




Agreed on all counts!


----------



## GreenBow

ytsejamer said:


> You should try the mod, it's completely reversible and there's no risk of damaging the ear pads.  (This works better with electrical tape)


 

 Yeh i absolutely don't mean risk of damaging the pads.
  
 I mean I worried it might change the consistency of the squashiness of the sides of the pads. Meaning they may be held further off the ears. ...Where the pads lay over my cheek-bones, the pads mold to fit. They absord the shape of the face.
  
 With tape around the sides of the pads I imagined the pads at the sides would be more resistive. Thus not hug as close. Or possibly be a little uncomfortable by feeling stiffer.
  
 I don't know how else to explain it.


----------



## jaywillin

greenbow said:


> Yeh i absolutely don't mean risk of damaging the pads.
> 
> I mean I worried it might change the consistency of the squashiness of the sides of the pads. Meaning they may be held further off the ears. ...Where the pads lay over my cheek-bones, the pads mold to fit. They absord the shape of the face.
> 
> ...


 
 if you don't apply the tape tightly, you're just covering, not supporting, repairing the earpad, you shouldn't have issues
 to be honest, the pads felt the same to me taped, or not


----------



## cirodts

but the tape will increase bass and decrease the midrange so not good.


----------



## JoeDoe

cirodts said:


> but the tape will increase bass and decrease the midrange so not good.


 
 I didn't feel like the tape on any of the cans I've tried the mod with lost midrange quanity or quality...


----------



## cirodts

joedoe said:


> I didn't feel like the tape on any of the cans I've tried the mod with lost midrange quanity or quality...


 
 good


----------



## NoxNoctum

joseph69 said:


> In this case buy the Schiit Magni (amp) Modi (DAC) combo.


 
 I wonder if anyone here has tried them with a Schiit Lyr by any chance (SR325is)? I have and it is *way* too bright with the Lyr. Running direct into my fiio player the brightness sounds just right but I still want it amped to get the most I can out of it. 
  
 I just hesitate to go with the Magni because it might be too much? If anyone has tried with both the Lyr and Magni and can give me a rough comparison that would be great. I am using the Gungnir DAC for everything though I also have the Bifrost (mostly just for when I need something portable).


----------



## joseph69

noxnoctum said:


> I wonder if anyone here has tried them with a Schiit Lyr by any chance (SR325is)? I have and it is *way* too bright with the Lyr. Running direct into my fiio player the brightness sounds just right but I still want it amped to get the most I can out of it.
> 
> I just hesitate to go with the Magni because it might be too much? If anyone has tried with both the Lyr and Magni and can give me a rough comparison that would be great. I am using the Gungnir DAC for everything though I also have the Bifrost (mostly just for when I need something portable).


 
 I had the Lyr at one point but never listened to the 325is with it.
 If your concerned about the Magni being too bright with the 325is then go with the Little Dot 1+ hybrid amp…you can roll tubes and change op-amps to you liking.


----------



## fjrabon

noxnoctum said:


> I wonder if anyone here has tried them with a Schiit Lyr by any chance (SR325is)? I have and it is *way* too bright with the Lyr. Running direct into my fiio player the brightness sounds just right but I still want it amped to get the most I can out of it.
> 
> I just hesitate to go with the Magni because it might be too much? If anyone has tried with both the Lyr and Magni and can give me a rough comparison that would be great. I am using the Gungnir DAC for everything though I also have the Bifrost (mostly just for when I need something portable).


 

 Yes, the Lyr2 and Magni will both present the SR325i in all its inherent brightness.  There's a catch 22 here, because to "get the most out of it" you would theoretically want an amp that was neutral, had a very high damping factor, and could deliver the voltage swings.  The problem there is that the SR325i is simply a bright headphone and any amp that does those things will reveal its brightness. The Magni and Lyr2 are both great amps, and they are simply going to deliver what the SR325is is to your ears.  You can play around with a bunch of amps that have various signal path distortions to try to find just the right combination, or you can get a headphone that isn't known as being one of the brightest headphones in the hi-fi headphone world.  You can also EQ.


----------



## fjrabon

ed7090 said:


> I mean - why dont I buy a beyer if i want something bright and wide.
> Intimacy is the only reason for me to buy a grado.


 

 not saying you're right or wrong, just found that the first go-to criticism of Grado Prestige Series headphones got flipped on its head to be funny.


----------



## Harry Manback

fjrabon said:


> Yes, the Lyr2 and Magni will both present the SR325i in all its inherent brightness.  There's a catch 22 here, because to "get the most out of it" you would theoretically want an amp that was neutral, had a very high damping factor, and could deliver the voltage swings.  The problem there is that the SR325i is simply a bright headphone and any amp that does those things will reveal its brightness. The Magni and Lyr2 are both great amps, and they are simply going to deliver what the SR325is is to your ears.  You can play around with a bunch of amps that have various signal path distortions to try to find just the right combination, or you can get a headphone that isn't known as being one of the brightest headphones in the hi-fi headphone world.  You can also EQ.





This. Why buy a static eq (non-neutral amp) when you have a free dynamic software eq already?


----------



## coastal1

jaywillin said:


>


 
  
 jaywillin - Do you use your Grados for listening to the Grateful Dead or find other headphones are better for that music?


----------



## jaywillin

coastal1 said:


> jaywillin - Do you use your Grados for listening to the Grateful Dead or find other headphones are better for that music?


 
 it depends really, some songs grado's are better, the more uptempo, or rocking songs, acoustic dead , jerry and david grisman, all killer
 some other stuff, i like a larger sounding headphone, right now i have the he500,


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> it depends really, some songs grado's are better, the more uptempo, or rocking songs, acoustic dead , jerry and david grisman, all killer
> some other stuff, i like a larger sounding headphone, right now i have the he500,


 
 Didn't know you had the HE-500…did you just get them? The last HP I remember you getting recently was the RS2.
 How do you like the HE-500?


----------



## coastal1

jaywillin said:


> it depends really, some songs grado's are better, the more uptempo, or rocking songs, acoustic dead , jerry and david grisman, all killer
> some other stuff, i like a larger sounding headphone, right now i have the he500,


 
  
  
 Thanks


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Didn't know you had the HE-500…did you just get them? The last HP I remember you getting recently was the RS2.
> How do you like the HE-500?


 
 i've had the he500 for a while now, well, a while for me, maybe 5 months or so


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i've had the he500 for a while now, well, a while for me, maybe 5 months or so


 
 I didn't know.
 And if you've had them for 5 month, you must really like them!


----------



## j0val

Anyone have experience with the ps500e and GH1? I'm very torn between the two. I've heard the RS2e recently and really like them, but the supposed extra warmth from the ps500e sounds very appealing to me. With the GH1 being only $50 more than the ps500e, I'm wondering if I should get those instead?


----------



## SirBenn21

j0val said:


> Anyone have experience with the ps500e and GH1? I'm very torn between the two. I've heard the RS2e recently and really like them, but the supposed extra warmth from the ps500e sounds very appealing to me. With the GH1 being only $50 more than the ps500e, I'm wondering if I should get those instead?


 
  I chose my RS1i over the PS500e when I bought it. I went this weekend with the intention of buying the GH1 and I had my RS1i to do a side by side comparison.
  
 My Preference was RS1>GH1>PS500e
  
 I walked out the shop with nothing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Man my RS1i's are good!
  
 The GH1 was very good and the bass was slightly more pronounced than the RS1i, but the RS1i was just more refined and smoother.


----------



## joseph69

j0val said:


> Anyone have experience with the ps500e and GH1? I'm very torn between the two. I've heard the RS2e recently and really like them, but the supposed extra warmth from the ps500e sounds very appealing to me. With the GH1 being only $50 more than the ps500e, I'm wondering if I should get those instead?


 
 Go for the GH-1 and some Grado (G) cushions, if you don't like the (G) cushions, leave the (L) cushions on, or you might just like them either way for different Genres and now you have 2 HP's! IMO the (G) cushions bring the GH-1 to another level! I feel the RS1i/GH-1wG/PS1Kx are all top notch sounding HP's in their own ways…regardless of their price differences. Unfortunately I've never heard the PS-500x so can't comment.


----------



## j0val

sirbenn21 said:


> I chose my RS1i over the PS500e when I bought it. I went this weekend with the intention of buying the GH1 and I had my RS1i to do a side by side comparison.
> 
> My Preference was RS1>GH1>PS500e
> 
> ...


 
  
 I actually have the PS500e that i just received today. Thinking about taking to a place that has the GH1 on demo to test them out. It's a big purchase so i want to make sure I get the right one. I'm happy with the 500's, but not completely happy. I feel like it's missing something.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Does the GH1 w/ G cushs complement the RS1i greatly?


----------



## SirBenn21

j0val said:


> I actually have the PS500e that i just received today. Thinking about taking to a place that has the GH1 on demo to test them out. It's a big purchase so i want to make sure I get the right one. I'm happy with the 500's, but not completely happy. I feel like it's missing something.


 
  
 IMHO they are all great headphones. If you expecting a big difference, you will be disappointed. Maybe I needed more time with them than half an hour. I did think that they sounded very close to my RS1i's
  
 That was my dilemma when I was at the shop considering spending $850AUD for something I thought was not that much better than I already had. Maybe I made a mistake!?!
  
 One thing I can say is that these will be a sought after when the last ones get sold.
  
 If was me and I had a choice between the PS500e's and the GH1's I would take the GH1 without question.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I didn't know.
> And if you've had them for 5 month, you must really like them!


 
 i like having a planar, i got it at a pretty good price, and it sounds great with the gustard h10, so every time i get the itch to sell it, i put it own, and think of
 how much it would cost to get sound this good again, so, it's still here


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> i like having a planar, i got it at a pretty good price, and it sounds great with the gustard h10, so every time i get the itch to sell it, i put it own, and think of
> how much it would cost to get sound this good again, so, it's still here


----------



## cirodts

however to me .... starts to really please the sr225, and is also refining the well well I just have to find a worthy player.


----------



## JoeDoe

cirodts said:


> however to me .... starts to really please the sr225, and is also refining the well well I just have to find a worthy player.


 
 Fiio X5 pairs wonderfully with the Grado sound. Even though they're quirky, Colorfly's players are also pretty solid!


----------



## cirodts

joedoe said:


> Fiio X5 pairs wonderfully with the Grado sound. Even though they're quirky, Colorfly's players are also pretty solid!


 
 maybe ak jr is better.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know.
> ...


----------



## stacker45

j0val said:


> I actually have the PS500e that i just received today. Thinking about taking to a place that has the GH1 on demo to test them out. It's a big purchase so i want to make sure I get the right one. I'm happy with the 500's, but not completely happy. I feel like it's missing something.


 
  
 Congrats on the PS500e. I don't want to burst your bubble, but you might have a tough time finding a pair of GH-1 to demo.
  
 I've never heard the PS500e, but I have heard the PS500, and in my opinion, with the stock earpads, the GH-1 sound a bit like the PS500.
  
 I prefer the GH-1, because I  find that they're better balanced. By that I mean that the GH-1 has a bit less bass, and they have a bit more treble. 
  
 In other words, the GH-1 are not as bass biased as the PS500.
  
 With the G-cush, I think that the GH-1 sounds even more balanced. They manage to retain their good bass extension, and they gain some treble extension, and the soundstage is also bigger.


----------



## BobG55

j0val said:


> sirbenn21 said:
> 
> 
> > I chose my RS1i over the PS500e when I bought it. I went this weekend with the intention of buying the GH1 and I had my RS1i to do a side by side comparison.
> ...


 

 What type of amp are you using : tube, SS ?  What type of music do you mostly listen to ?  Have you tried the PS500e w/ G cushs ?  
  
 In my case : 1-) I use my PS500e w/ G cushs which not only slightly improves the overall sound but also makes the HP more comfortable/stable; 2-) I own the Benchmark DAC1 HDR/HPA2 (DAC/AMP) of which the amp part is SS & I truly enjoy the overall balanced sound of this combination; 3-) I mostly listen to Classic Rock, Soft Rock & Blues.  Some of the music I listen to e.g. Steely Dan is/was amongst the best produced recorded music so that is another factor to consider.  I did own the GH-1 & found the PS500e more detailed & better balanced.  I had the occasion to listen to both w/ SS & tube (MAD ear+ HD) & after a while sold the GH-1 & kept the PS500e w/ no regrets.  
  
 BTW plse also keep in mind that I'm only sharing my view/opinion on the PS500e so that it may help you out & certainly not to influence whatever decision you make nor am I putting the GH-1 down.  Hope I was able to help.


----------



## j0val

stacker45 said:


> Congrats on the PS500e. I don't want to burst your bubble, but you might have a tough time finding a pair of GH-1 to demo.
> 
> I've never heard the PS500e, but I have heard the PS500, and in my opinion, with the stock earpads, the GH-1 sound a bit like the PS500.
> 
> ...


 
 Surprisingly, there's a store not too far from me that has them and other Grados out on display. I've heard the GH1 and was really impressed. Just ordered it yesterday actually, so I'll be doing some testing when they arrive. If I keep the GH1, I'll look into getting the G-cush too.


----------



## j0val

bobg55 said:


> What type of amp are you using : tube, SS ?  What type of music do you mostly listen to ?  Have you tried the PS500e w/ G cushs ?
> 
> In my case : 1-) I use my PS500e w/ G cushs which not only slightly improves the overall sound but also makes the HP more comfortable/stable; 2-) I own the Benchmark DAC1 HDR/HPA2 (DAC/AMP) of which the amp part is SS & I truly enjoy the overall balanced sound of this combination; 3-) I mostly listen to Classic Rock, Soft Rock & Blues.  Some of the music I listen to e.g. Steely Dan is/was amongst the best produced recorded music so that is another factor to consider.  I did own the GH-1 & found the PS500e more detailed & better balanced.  I had the occasion to listen to both w/ SS & tube (MAD ear+ HD) & after a while sold the GH-1 & kept the PS500e w/ no regrets.
> 
> BTW plse also keep in mind that I'm only sharing my view/opinion on the PS500e so that it may help you out & certainly not to influence whatever decision you make nor am I putting the GH-1 down.  Hope I was able to help.


 
 I'm currently ampless right now, so that's something I will have to consider. I do enjoy the Grados even more because they can sound pretty good unamped. I listen to lots of different types of music from Jazz to Classic Rock. I'm hoping for just a bit more midrange in the GH1. Thanks for taking the time to write out your opinion. I hope to do my own comparison soon and see if I will make the same decision. I appreciate it.


----------



## MacedonianHero

j0val said:


> Anyone have experience with the ps500e and GH1? I'm very torn between the two. I've heard the RS2e recently and really like them, but the supposed extra warmth from the ps500e sounds very appealing to me. With the GH1 being only $50 more than the ps500e, I'm wondering if I should get those instead?


 
  
 I'd go with the GH-1...they are simply brilliant. I would skip the RS1e (a bit of a letdown for me, though newer ones seem promising based on some folks' comments). The PS500/PS500e are pretty good, but the GH-1 is still tops for me. Only the PS1000/PS1000e rank higher for me as Grado headphones.
  
 Actually I prefer the general tonality of the GH-1s over the PS1000/1000e.


----------



## SurvivorNVL

macedonianhero said:


> I'd go with the GH-1...they are simply brilliant. I would skip the RS1e (a bit of a letdown for me, though newer ones seem promising based on some folks' comments). The PS500/PS500e are pretty good, but the GH-1 is still tops for me. Only the PS1000/PS1000e rank higher for me as Grado headphones.
> 
> Actually I prefer the general tonality of the GH-1s over the PS1000/1000e.


 
 How would you compare the GH-1 to your other headphones?  They're all very different price-points, but I'd love to hear your rankings in order.


----------



## JoeDoe

macedonianhero said:


> I'd go with the GH-1...they are simply brilliant. I would skip the RS1e (a bit of a letdown for me, though newer ones seem promising based on some folks' comments). The PS500/PS500e are pretty good, but the GH-1 is still tops for me. Only the PS1000/PS1000e rank higher for me as Grado headphones.
> 
> Actually I prefer the general tonality of the GH-1s over the PS1000/1000e.




Agreed!


----------



## MacedonianHero

survivornvl said:


> How would you compare the GH-1 to your other headphones?  They're all very different price-points, but I'd love to hear your rankings in order.


 
 My SR-009s are still my favourites. The GH-1s are very special headphones and worth holding on to!!!


----------



## joseph69

macedonianhero said:


> My SR-009s are still my favourites. *The GH-1s are very special headphones and worth holding on to!!!*


 
 For sure!
 I had them on last night, and every time I listen to them I'm more and more impressed!


----------



## GreenBow

jaywillin said:


> if you don't apply the tape tightly, you're just covering, not supporting, repairing the earpad, you shouldn't have issues
> to be honest, the pads felt the same to me taped, or not


 
  
 I am sure I have some electrical tape. I think I should try it.
  
 I was left thinking why the tape mod must work. I think it might be because bass and treble frequencies behave differently in terms of how they pass through the environment. If a neighbour playes loud music it is only the bass that we really hear. It's because high frequencies attenuate through the wall material. Maybe the Grado pads are holding the higher frequencies and letting the bass energy out.
  
 I am probably wrong, but hazzarding a guess anyway.


----------



## zazex

fjrabon said:


> Yes, the Lyr2 and Magni will both present the SR325i in all its inherent brightness.  There's a catch 22 here, because to "get the most out of it" you would theoretically want an amp that was neutral, had a very high damping factor, and could deliver the voltage swings.  *The problem there is that the SR325i is simply a bright headphone and any amp that does those things will reveal its brightness*. The Magni and Lyr2 are both great amps, and they are simply going to deliver what the SR325is is to your ears.  You can play around with a bunch of amps that have various signal path distortions to try to find just the right combination, *or you can get a headphone that isn't known as being one of the brightest headphones in the hi-fi headphone world.*  You can also EQ.


 
  
 very good advice


----------



## zazex

sirbenn21 said:


> IMHO they are all great headphones. If you expecting a big difference, you will be disappointed. Maybe I needed more time with them than half an hour. I did think that they sounded very close to my RS1i's
> 
> That was my dilemma when I was at the shop considering spending $850AUD for something I thought was not that much better than I already had. Maybe I made a mistake!?!
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for the info.
  
 What if you had the RS1I and the PS500e's, would you still feel the need for the GH1 as well?
 And if so, could you perhaps say the reasons why?


----------



## jaywillin

greenbow said:


> I am sure I have some electrical tape. I think I should try it.
> 
> I was left thinking why the tape mod must work. I think it might be because bass and treble frequencies behave differently in terms of how they pass through the environment. If a neighbour playes loud music it is only the bass that we really hear. It's because high frequencies attenuate through the wall material. Maybe the Grado pads are holding the higher frequencies and letting the bass energy out.
> 
> I am probably wrong, but hazzarding a guess anyway.


 
 you're pretty close i believe
 i'm a little technically challenged, but i'll take a stab at it
 it does have to do with air flow. 
 the pads are porous , and the foam is of a certain density , which effects the sound, particularly the bass
 the tape mod reduces the surface area of the "vent" or "port",


----------



## SirBenn21

zazex said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> What if you had the RS1I and the PS500e's, would you still feel the need for the GH1 as well?
> And if so, could you perhaps say the reasons why?


 
 Maybe I am the wrong person to ask as I have not spent enough time with either the PS500e or the GH1.
  
 Have you read the review here? http://www.head-fi.org/products/grado-gh1/reviews/15160
  
 Maybe drop him a line in the comment section.


----------



## CH23

i'm so in love with her music. so much feeling in her voice, backed by violins and piano.
  
 youtube doesn't do these songs much justice, but alas, that's the best legal means of spreading music.


----------



## Jbmorrey

I currently own a pair of Grado 325 Magnum V3. I am pleased with them, love their clarity and crispness. I was at a recent meet in Austin and auditioned a pair of Rs1's and really enjoyed the difference, and more warmth. It was a nice change. Unfortunately, I am not in a position to afford the Rs1, and I had a thought. With my Magnum's I upgraded the leather headband, so I have a spare leather headband, I am thinking of getting a pair of sr225's switching out the headband, purchasing some wood cups and then perhaps putting bowls on them. How close would that be to an Rs1? I am sure it wont be exact, but could it come close? also, which model of 225 would work best?
  
 Thanks,
 James


----------



## jaywillin

jbmorrey said:


> I currently own a pair of Grado 325 Magnum V3. I am pleased with them, love their clarity and crispness. I was at a recent meet in Austin and auditioned a pair of Rs1's and really enjoyed the difference, and more warmth. It was a nice change. Unfortunately, I am not in a position to afford the Rs1, and I had a thought. With my Magnum's I upgraded the leather headband, so I have a spare leather headband, I am thinking of getting a pair of sr225's switching out the headband, purchasing some wood cups and then perhaps putting bowls on them. How close would that be to an Rs1? I am sure it wont be exact, but could it come close? also, which model of 225 would work best?
> 
> Thanks,
> James


 
 that may be a good question over at the grado modders thread


----------



## bassboysam

the tape mod doesn't increase the bass and there were frequency response charts that proved it. the tape mod reduces the 1khz region by about 0.5-1 db.


----------



## stacker45

j0val said:


> Surprisingly, there's a store not too far from me that has them and other Grados out on display. I've heard the GH1 and was really impressed. Just ordered it yesterday actually, so I'll be doing some testing when they arrive. If I keep the GH1, I'll look into getting the G-cush too.


 
  
 Good for you, the GH-1 is a real sucess story for Grado, and a no brainer, in it's price range.
  
  


macedonianhero said:


> I'd go with the GH-1...they are simply brilliant. I would skip the RS1e (a bit of a letdown for me, though newer ones seem promising based on some folks' comments). The PS500/PS500e are pretty good, but the GH-1 is still tops for me. Only the PS1000/PS1000e rank higher for me as Grado headphones.
> 
> Actually I prefer the general tonality of the GH-1s over the PS1000/1000e.


 
  
 X2


----------



## zazex

sirbenn21 said:


> Maybe I am the wrong person to ask as I have not spent enough time with either the PS500e or the GH1.
> 
> Have you read the review here? http://www.head-fi.org/products/grado-gh1/reviews/15160
> 
> Maybe drop him a line in the comment section.


 
  
 Yes, I did read that review.
  
 Thanks for your candid and helpful response.


----------



## rgs9200m

I also have the GH1 and the PS1000e, and I'm on the other side of the fence, feeling that the PS1000e is one of the greatest headphones of all time, way ahead in refinement, definition, bass control and depth, and musicality vs. the GH1. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BobG55

rgs9200m said:


> I also have the GH1 and the PS1000e, and I'm on the other side of the fence, feeling that the PS1000e is one of the greatest headphones of all time, way ahead in refinement, definition, bass control and depth, and musicality vs. the GH1. Just my 2 cents.


 

 +1


----------



## headfry

I feel similarly about my GS1000i - when slightly eq'd to slightly boost their midrange (optional)
 they really come into their own - some prefer these to the PS1000 series too, esp. at the price....


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

This is one of those "I'm too poor to be in this thread" moments, lol


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

jbmorrey said:


> I currently own a pair of Grado 325 Magnum V3. I am pleased with them, love their clarity and crispness. I was at a recent meet in Austin and auditioned a pair of Rs1's and really enjoyed the difference, and more warmth. It was a nice change. Unfortunately, I am not in a position to afford the Rs1, and I had a thought. With my Magnum's I upgraded the leather headband, so I have a spare leather headband, I am thinking of getting a pair of sr225's switching out the headband, purchasing some wood cups and then perhaps putting bowls on them. How close would that be to an Rs1? I am sure it wont be exact, but could it come close? also, which model of 225 would work best?
> 
> Thanks,
> James


 
 The closes you'd get to the RS1 is a woodied 325. It'd be really great if you still keep your 325 drivers. If not, the 325e is your best start, IMHO.


----------



## JoeDoe

jbmorrey said:


> I currently own a pair of Grado 325 Magnum V3. I am pleased with them, love their clarity and crispness. I was at a recent meet in Austin and auditioned a pair of Rs1's and really enjoyed the difference, and more warmth. It was a nice change. Unfortunately, I am not in a position to afford the Rs1, and I had a thought. With my Magnum's I upgraded the leather headband, so I have a spare leather headband, I am thinking of getting a pair of sr225's switching out the headband, purchasing some wood cups and then perhaps putting bowls on them. How close would that be to an Rs1? I am sure it wont be exact, but could it come close? also, which model of 225 would work best?
> 
> Thanks,
> James


 
  
 I think a woodied 225 would get you pretty close, especially with a few holes punched.


williamleonhart said:


> The closes you'd get to the RS1 is a woodied 325. It'd be really great if you still keep your 325 drivers. If not, the 325e is your best start, IMHO.


 
  
 Agree with this also. Until I heard the GH1, I always told folks that the 325e was the best value in the Grado lineup.


----------



## Jbmorrey

joedoe said:


> I think a woodied 225 would get you pretty close, especially with a few holes punched.
> 
> Agree with this also. Until I heard the GH1, I always told folks that the 325e was the best value in the Grado lineup.




When you say holes punched, are you talking about the vent mod that increases Bass?

James


----------



## JoeDoe

jbmorrey said:


> When you say holes punched, are you talking about the vent mod that increases Bass?
> 
> James


 
 Yessir. The punch from the RS1 is a step up in quality and quantity from the 225 so if you're trying to emulate the RS1 sound, I'd say 2 holes per driver would get you close.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

joedoe said:


> I think a woodied 225 would get you pretty close, especially with a few holes punched.
> 
> Agree with this also. Until I heard the GH1, I always told folks that the 325e was the best value in the Grado lineup.


 
 Does your GH1 complement the RS1i well? When I get rich again I might want to buy the GH1...


----------



## JoeDoe

williamleonhart said:


> Does your GH1 complement the RS1i well? When I get rich again I might want to buy the GH1...


 
 Oh yeah it does! I had the RS1i and PS500 at one point, but with G cush pads, the GH1 definitely bests the PS500. They complement each other beautifully, especially from my MAD Ear+!


----------



## YtseJamer

Joe Bonamassa - Blues Of Desperation Trailer
  
 The new album features 2 drummers! I'm really looking forward to this one!


----------



## whirlwind

^ Me Too ^
  
 I have the cd pre ordered....can't wait for some "heavy" blues  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Here is another from the new album....it is killer!


----------



## Spirulina780

Blues is great, check this out


----------



## YtseJamer

whirlwind said:


> ^ Me Too ^
> 
> I have the cd pre ordered....can't wait for some "heavy" blues
> 
> Here is another from the new album....it is killer!




Great song!


----------



## NoxNoctum

Are there amps you guys could recommend that sound fantastic with more or less all Grado HPs or is the line simply too diverse for that? (newbie here)


----------



## whirlwind

noxnoctum said:


> Are there amps you guys could recommend that sound fantastic with more or less all Grado HPs or is the line simply too diverse for that? (newbie here)


 
 Look @JoeDoe avatar


----------



## jaywillin

noxnoctum said:


> Are there amps you guys could recommend that sound fantastic with more or less all Grado HPs or is the line simply too diverse for that? (newbie here)


 
 grado aren't REAL picky as to what's amping them, though there are some amps that are better than others, and as you move up the grado line, amps can play a bigger role
 do you have a grado now ? do you have a budget for an amp  ?


----------



## cirodts

I believe you grado like other headphones should be heeded smooth without amplifiers,is more natural sound without amplifier


----------



## zazex

cirodts said:


> I believe you grado like other headphones should be heeded smooth without amplifiers, amplifiers and alter a dirty pà the sound I think.


 
  
 I didn't quite get that, sorry.


----------



## joseph69

zazex said:


> I didn't quite get that, sorry.


 
 I think he's saying that Grados don't need amplifiers because it will make the signal to the HP's dirty?


----------



## GreenBow

zazex said:


> I didn't quite get that, sorry.


 

 It's google translate.


----------



## cirodts

joseph69 said:


> I think he's saying that Grados don't need amplifiers because it will make the signal to the HP's dirty?


 
 exact


----------



## joseph69

cirodts said:


> exact


 
 Anything you plug your HP's into is amplified and digitally converted. Digitally converted if your not using an analog source that is, so...


----------



## cirodts

joseph69 said:


> Anything you plug your HP's into is amplified and digitally converted. Digitally converted if your not using an analog source that is, so...


 
 sorry I did not understand


----------



## joseph69

cirodts said:


> sorry I did not understand


 
 I don't know how to explain it any better?
 Whatever you plug your headphones into has to amplify the signal.


----------



## cirodts

joseph69 said:


> I don't know how to explain it any better?
> Whatever you plug your headphones into has to amplify the signal.


 
 I got it.
 I had a FiiO E11 but when I connect it. power increased but felt a minor division of the instruments.


----------



## joseph69

cirodts said:


> I got it.
> I had a FiiO E11 but when I connect it. power increased but felt a minor division of the instruments.


 
 Different amp/dac…different synergy!


----------



## cirodts

Do any of you use it with satisfaction grado with ak jr?
 Someone else is wrong with grado and DX80?


----------



## GreenBow

The A&K Jr is also usable as a DAC which can be used externally with a computer. Meaning you can play files from your computer through the A&K Jr.
  
 Or use the Jr as a portable music player.
  
 I do not know much about the Jr sound, however you will find reviews online and here on Head-Fi. It's good that you took interest since I mentioned it, because as I said it won an award.
  
 You could consider the iPod Touch, but the Jr will be better. The Jr also will have better software for transferring files.
  
 The only other portable music player I know anything of are the Sony NWZ-ZX1, and the NWZ-ZX100.
  
 The best idea would be to find the A+K Jr pages on Head-Fi and ask about the sound signature.


----------



## Amictus

Having trouble sleeping at the moment. This is the desk in the bedroom.


----------



## cirodts

greenbow said:


> The A&K Jr is also usable as a DAC which can be used externally with a computer. Meaning you can play files from your computer through the A&K Jr.
> 
> Or use the Jr as a portable music player.
> 
> ...


 
 thanks, ak jr as well as the SI is better DX80?


----------



## Gr33nL34f

ive probably asked this here before (cant remember) do wood cups make any difference to the sound? thinking about going for a pair for my ms1i but if its more a aesthetics thing i think i'll just save my money and just put it on a better dac.


----------



## NoxNoctum

jaywillin said:


> grado aren't REAL picky as to what's amping them, though there are some amps that are better than others, and as you move up the grado line, amps can play a bigger role
> do you have a grado now ? do you have a budget for an amp  ?


 
 Yeah I have Grado SR325is (gold ones). About to put up my Audio-GD amp for sale which should allow me a budget of around $1500.


----------



## GreenBow

cirodts said:


> thanks, ak jr as well as the SI is better DX80?


 

 I don't know what you mean by SI.
  
 I can't advise anymore about the A+K Jr. I have told you everything I know.
  
 I have had my heart on a portable music player for a long time. I was thinking long about the Sony ones I mentioned. However recently I read about the Chord Mojo and saw it as 'too good to miss'. I bought the Mojo and discovered it has issues. However I still have it and use it every day.
  
 If you want to read about putting it with phones or other players, read the *third post in this thread*. http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post
  
 Also a short thread highlighting the Mojo issues. http://www.head-fi.org/t/788913/chord-mojo-issue-solutions-thread
  
 The Mojo can be used with many smartphones or cheap portable music players, to make a sound upgrade. I use it with my desktop PC. It does sound good with SR225e. I am still getting comfortable with the new sound. At first it sounded a bit harsh, but maybe two days later it sounded softer and clearer. That's just that way some electronics are.


----------



## cirodts

greenbow said:


> I don't know what you mean by SI.
> 
> I can't advise anymore about the A+K Jr. I have told you everything I know.
> 
> ...


 
 error SI=SQ


----------



## stacker45

Hey guys, as some of you know, due the the severity of my Crohn's disease, I have been on massive doses of pain medication for nearly 3 years now. I have decided to stop taking oxycodone.
 I know that this will be very hard on my body, and my mind. Because of this, I might be absent from Head-Fi for a few weeks.
  
 Don't think that you'll get rid of me, that easy. I shall be back, in the mean time, play nice, and keep on rocking, my fellow Storm Troopers.


----------



## MacedonianHero

stacker45 said:


> Hey guys, as some of you know, due the the severity of my Crohn's disease, I have been on massive doses of pain medication for nearly 3 years now. I have decided to stop taking oxycodone.
> I know that this will be very hard on my body, and my mind. Because of this, I might be absent from Head-Fi for a few weeks.
> 
> Don't think that you'll get rid of me, that easy. I shall be back, in the mean time, play nice, and keep on rocking, my fellow Storm Troopers.


 
  
 Good luck man! Stay strong!


----------



## rgs9200m

Hang in there Mr. Stacker!!


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Hey guys, as some of you know, due the the severity of my Crohn's disease, I have been on massive doses of pain medication for nearly 3 years now. I have decided to stop taking oxycodone.
> I know that this will be very hard on my body, and my mind. Because of this, I might be absent from Head-Fi for a few weeks.
> 
> Don't think that you'll get rid of me, that easy. I shall be back, in the mean time, play nice, and keep on rocking, my fellow Storm Troopers.


 
 This is the best thing you could do for yourself in the long run even though I can't imagine your pain. But as you know these pills are very addicting so take the necessary steps you need to take and do it safely. In S.I.N.Y. (like everywhere unfortunately) there is a huge epidemic with these pills and people are overdosing constantly.
 Glad to hear your taking the steps to stop taking them anymore and I wish you the best! Can't wait to have you back and I wish you the best!


----------



## BobG55

stacker45 said:


> Hey guys, as some of you know, due the the severity of my Crohn's disease, I have been on massive doses of pain medication for nearly 3 years now. I have decided to stop taking oxycodone.
> I know that this will be very hard on my body, and my mind. Because of this, I might be absent from Head-Fi for a few weeks.
> 
> Don't think that you'll get rid of me, that easy. I shall be back, in the mean time, play nice, and keep on rocking, my fellow Storm Troopers.


 

 All the best to you stacker 45.  Make sure you consult with your Dr. though so he/she can ween you off.  Going cold turkey off oxycontin is nearly impossible.  It's too hard on the mind & body simultaneously & they're's always the possibility of seizures doing that.  Take care, take your time.  We'll wait for you & you'll be in our thoughts & prayers (for those who wish on the latter one.)


----------



## CH23

stacker45 said:


> Hey guys, as some of you know, due the the severity of my Crohn's disease, I have been on massive doses of pain medication for nearly 3 years now. I have decided to stop taking oxycodone.
> I know that this will be very hard on my body, and my mind. Because of this, I might be absent from Head-Fi for a few weeks.
> 
> Don't think that you'll get rid of me, that easy. I shall be back, in the mean time, play nice, and keep on rocking, my fellow Storm Troopers.


 

 take care, m8!


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> Hey guys, as some of you know, due the the severity of my Crohn's disease, I have been on massive doses of pain medication for nearly 3 years now. I have decided to stop taking oxycodone.
> I know that this will be very hard on my body, and my mind. Because of this, I might be absent from Head-Fi for a few weeks.
> 
> Don't think that you'll get rid of me, that easy. I shall be back, in the mean time, play nice, and keep on rocking, my fellow Storm Troopers.


 
 Ah @stacker45 we will miss you in your absence. We're here for you brother, good luck to you!


----------



## cirodts

today buy a dap for my sr225e, better
 a dap from the true type warm sound ak jr instead with DX80 not I was fine.


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> Hey guys, as some of you know, due the the severity of my Crohn's disease, I have been on massive doses of pain medication for nearly 3 years now. I have decided to stop taking oxycodone.
> I know that this will be very hard on my body, and my mind. Because of this, I might be absent from Head-Fi for a few weeks.
> 
> Don't think that you'll get rid of me, that easy. I shall be back, in the mean time, play nice, and keep on rocking, my fellow Storm Troopers.


 
 stacker, take care of yourself man, get yourself right......hope all goes well
  
 You will get a great welcome back, when ever that may be.


----------



## jaywillin

@stacker45
  

  
 good luck, god speed 
  
 i'll try and hold the fort down for ya


----------



## BobG55

Got a SugarMaple Sidewinder (by MapleTree) today.  Man what a great mid level amplifier.  I did own a MAD ear+ HD a few months ago but I like this amp better.  So far I've used it with my *HD600, SR325e & PS500e* *w/ G-cush*, w/ PSAudio NuWave DAC & Teac CD2000.  The single tube up front (rectifier ?) is an RCA Command 5751 which sounds pretty good (better than the stock one.)  I'm waiting for a *Telefunken ECC83 / ECC 83 / 12AX7 Audio Tube Smooth Plate *which I ordered yesterday (although I'm broke & promised myself not to spend any money on audio until next November - IT'S SO HARD !!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  I was looking at the *Reflektor 'Holy Grail'  6N23P '75* but there's no way I'm paying $574.00 CDN for a tube no matter how great it's reputation. Then I checked out the *Siemens CCa's - '65 Gray Shield* & it was somewhere near the same price so I'll stick with what I have.  
  
 Out of the 3 different HPs I've tried so far, the SR325e sounded just a bit more enjoyable overall, a bit clearer (no sibilance whatsoever) with excellent detail; but in fairness all three HPs sound pretty good with this amp.  Next I'm going to try the PS1000e with it and will post my impressions tomorrow or later tonight.  Here's a picture of this little jewel :


----------



## joseph69

bobg55 said:


> Got a SugarMaple Sidewinder (by MapleTree) today.  Man what a great mid level amplifier.  I did own a MAD ear+ HD a few months ago but I like this amp better.  So far I've used it with my *HD600, SR325e & PS500e* *w/ G-cush*, w/ PSAudio NuWave DAC & Teac CD2000.  The single tube up front (rectifier ?) is an RCA Command 5751 which sounds pretty good (better than the stock one.)  I'm waiting for a *Telefunken ECC83 / ECC 83 / 12AX7 Audio Tube Smooth Plate *which I ordered yesterday (although I'm broke & promised myself not to spend any money on audio until next November - IT'S SO HARD !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Congratulations on the new amp.
 Glad your enjoying it, can't wait for your impressions with the PS1Ke.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BobG55

bobg55 said:


> Got a SugarMaple Sidewinder (by MapleTree) today.  Man what a great mid level amplifier.  I did own a MAD ear+ HD a few months ago but I like this amp better.  So far I've used it with my *HD600, SR325e & PS500e* *w/ G-cush*, w/ PSAudio NuWave DAC & Teac CD2000.  The single tube up front (rectifier ?) is an RCA Command 5751 which sounds pretty good (better than the stock one.)  I'm waiting for a *Telefunken ECC83 / ECC 83 / 12AX7 Audio Tube Smooth Plate *which I ordered yesterday (although I'm broke & promised myself not to spend any money on audio until next November - IT'S SO HARD !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Ok, I've tried the PS1000e with the Sidewinder & with all of the same audio equipment, listening to Gaucho by Steely Dan.  The overall sound was pretty good but surprisingly not outstanding.  Some of the mids seemed recessed and some of the highs were a bit muffled.  I tried the same album going back w/ the SR325e.  The pairing is made for one another.  The mids are sharp & clear, highs are also clear and separate, the cymbals sound is crisp & excellent again without any sibilance and the bass is prominent = excellent overall sound & balance.  Who would have thought.


----------



## BobG55

Thanks Joseph, I was posting my impressions while you were posting your request for them.


----------



## joseph69

@BobG55 
  
 Your welcome.
 I'm not surprised the 325 sound better than the PS1Ke…I much prefer the PS1Kx out of a SS amp rather than tube.
 All of my Grados sound great out of the WA6, but I'm not a fan of the PS1Kx driven from it.


----------



## BobG55

joseph69 said:


> @BobG55
> 
> Your welcome.
> I'm not surprised the 325 sound better than the PS1Ke…I much prefer the PS1Kx out of a SS amp rather than tube.
> All of my Grados sound great out of the WA6, but I'm not a fan of the PS1Kx driven from it.


 
 You know I'm glad you're mentioning this.  With my Benchmark DAC1 HDR/HPA2 HP Amp (ss) the PS1Ke is definitely the better of the four (others : SR325e, PS500e & HD600) but they don't sound as good with the Sidewinder (tubes.)  Well this situation creates a diversity for synergy & different sounds, especially if you get into tube rolling but I'm not going there, can't afford it right now. M-U-S-T R-E-S-I-S-T, M-U-S-T B-E R-E-A-S-O-N-A-B-L-E (my personal soliloquy for the rest of this year = I'm broke.)


----------



## SurvivorNVL

stacker45 said:


> Hey guys, as some of you know, due the the severity of my Crohn's disease, I have been on massive doses of pain medication for nearly 3 years now. I have decided to stop taking oxycodone.
> I know that this will be very hard on my body, and my mind. Because of this, I might be absent from Head-Fi for a few weeks.
> 
> Don't think that you'll get rid of me, that easy. I shall be back, in the mean time, play nice, and keep on rocking, my fellow Storm Troopers.


 
 As a person with Ulcerative Colitis, I can full-well understand.  Though unfortunately for me, pain medication has -never- worked, and actually exaggerates things.  But been relapse free and inflammation free for a year now, and four years before my last relapse, with a minor problem here or there.  Hope you get back soon, man!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

joseph69 said:


> @BobG55
> 
> Your welcome.
> I'm not surprised the 325 sound better than the PS1Ke…I much prefer the PS1Kx out of a SS amp rather than tube.
> All of my Grados sound great out of the WA6, but I'm not a fan of the PS1Kx driven from it.


 
 This is rather perplexing to me... The PS1K should be closer to neutral than the 325.  I do enjoy the 325e with my hybrid Little Dot I+ though.


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> This is rather perplexing to me... The PS1K should be closer to neutral than the 325.  I do enjoy the 325e with my hybrid Little Dot I+ though.


 
 Just my preference.
 I never enjoyed the PS1Kx out of the WA6. I just like it with a SS better.
 That being said, I never heard them out of a different tube amp either, and I have no plans to. 
 Funny, I enjoy all my other Grados from either the WA6/GS-1 though.


----------



## BobG55

williamleonhart said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > @BobG55
> ...


 

 You're absolutely right, it _is _perplexing/surprising as I indicated on post #30868.  The tube amp has to be the main reason for this since joseph69 experienced the same result w/ his PS1Ke with the WA6.


----------



## SurvivorNVL

I am still debating on whether to get the SR325e or the RS2e as my introduction in to the land of Grado.  Going to get one, and then try and be content for a few years.  Maybe.  This hobby is one you can practice day in and out and never run out of things to look at!


----------



## joseph69

survivornvl said:


> I am still debating on whether to get the SR325e or the RS2e as my introduction in to the land of Grado.  Going to get one, and then try and be content for a few years.  Maybe.  This hobby is one you can practice day in and out and never run out of things to look at!


 
 Might as well go for the RS2e or you'll always be wondering how it sounds. 
 This is how mostly everyone here has more than a few Grados, with the exception of @KayandJohn of course.


----------



## SurvivorNVL

Hah, yeah.  They also suggested the RS2e as the best of all the models of Grado, but last post from them I saw was that they were testing the GH1's.  The RS2e sound good from G-Cush, right?


----------



## BobG55

survivornvl said:


> This hobby is one you can practice day in and out and never run out of things to look at ...


 
 and spend a LOT of $$$$$$$ on.


----------



## Amictus

@stacker45 Thinking of you. I'm so sorry that you are having a tough time. Positive thoughts are coming your way from London. Next week they will be coming from la France profonde. You will be much missed until you come back to us. "But what would stacker45 have said...?" There'll be a lot of that.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Hey guys, as some of you know, due the the severity of my Crohn's disease, I have been on massive doses of pain medication for nearly 3 years now. I have decided to stop taking oxycodone.
> I know that this will be very hard on my body, and my mind. Because of this, I might be absent from Head-Fi for a few weeks.
> 
> Don't think that you'll get rid of me, that easy. I shall be back, in the mean time, play nice, and keep on rocking, my fellow Storm Troopers.



My sympathies are with you. May you be transported to a land free of pain through headphone listening. And may you return, pain free and constipation free (someone had to say it... That is what oxycodone does!) to again invite Grado newcomers to The Dark Side.


----------



## joseph69

survivornvl said:


> Hah, yeah.  They also suggested the RS2e as the best of all the models of Grado, but last post from them I saw was that they were testing the GH1's.  The RS2e sound good from G-Cush, right?


 
 Probably not. I've tried them on my 80i/325is/RS1i and didn't care for them, I much preferred the (L) cushions on all of those. The only Grado I've heard that sound good with the (G) cushions is the GH-1 (better IMO). [size=x-small]Also, some say the PS-500x can benefit from the (G) cushions as well, which I've never heard. BTW, I've also never heard any other (e) series except the PS1Ke which I [/size]own and[size=x-small] the GH-1 although it is not carry the (e) series in its name, I do believe it is an (e) driver.[/size]


----------



## wormsdriver

bobg55 said:


> williamleonhart said:
> 
> 
> > joseph69 said:
> ...


 
 As much as the Rs1 is well know to have great synergy with the Mad Ear+, I like it better out of the HeadAmp gs-1. Both the Ps1000 and Ps1000e, I prefer them on the Mad Ear+ HD...
  


amictus said:


> @stacker45 Thinking of you. I'm so sorry that you are having a tough time. Positive thoughts are coming your way from London. Next week they will be coming from la France profonde. You will be much missed until you come back to us. *"But what would stacker45 have said...?" *There'll be a lot of that.


 
@stacker45 would say something funny first, then would start off the next paragraph with the phrase "but seriously, though....."


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ruthieandjohn said:


> My sympathies are with you. May you be transported to a land free of pain through headphone listening. And may you return, pain free and constipation free (someone had to say it... That is what oxycodone does!) to again invite Grado newcomers to The Dark Side.


 
 This is more heartwarming than a pair of tubes. 
  
 Best wishes to you, stacker!


----------



## CH23

i've felt for a long time that my PS1000 are best used with digital sources, while i like my RS1 for analoge.
  
 this solid state/valve amp discussion seems to reaffirm this.


----------



## HPiper

survivornvl said:


> I am still debating on whether to get the SR325e or the RS2e as my introduction in to the land of Grado.  Going to get one, and then try and be content for a few years.  Maybe.  This hobby is one you can practice day in and out and never run out of things to look at!


 
 My vote is for the RS2e. I have had both and I enjoyed the RS2e more, if I had the money I'd own one again right now...unfortunately I have too many interests and not nearly enough money.


----------



## CH23

survivornvl said:


> I am still debating on whether to get the SR325e or the RS2e as my introduction in to the land of Grado.  Going to get one, and then try and be content for a few years.  Maybe.  This hobby is one you can practice day in and out and never run out of things to look at!


 

 the RS2 buttoned were my first, and i did not regret it. (moved up to others eventually, but they're worth their money for sure)


----------



## whirlwind

bobg55 said:


> Got a SugarMaple Sidewinder (by MapleTree) today.  Man what a great mid level amplifier.  I did own a MAD ear+ HD a few months ago but I like this amp better.  So far I've used it with my *HD600, SR325e & PS500e* *w/ G-cush*, w/ PSAudio NuWave DAC & Teac CD2000.  The single tube up front (rectifier ?) is an RCA Command 5751 which sounds pretty good (better than the stock one.)  I'm waiting for a *Telefunken ECC83 / ECC 83 / 12AX7 Audio Tube Smooth Plate *which I ordered yesterday (although I'm broke & promised myself not to spend any money on audio until next November - IT'S SO HARD !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Awesome....Is this brand new.....if so give it some time...give the caps time to settle....it will even get better sounding  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Congrats, what a jewel.


----------



## jaywillin

bobg55 said:


> Ok, I've tried the PS1000e with the Sidewinder & with all of the same audio equipment, listening to Gaucho by Steely Dan.  The overall sound was pretty good but surprisingly not outstanding.  Some of the mids seemed recessed and some of the highs were a bit muffled.  I tried the same album going back w/ the SR325e.  The pairing is made for one another.  The mids are sharp & clear, highs are also clear and separate, the cymbals sound is crisp & excellent again without any sibilance and the bass is prominent = excellent overall sound & balance.  Who would have thought.


 
  
  


joseph69 said:


> @BobG55
> 
> Your welcome.
> I'm not surprised the 325 sound better than the PS1Ke…I much prefer the PS1Kx out of a SS amp rather than tube.
> All of my Grados sound great out of the WA6, but I'm not a fan of the PS1Kx driven from it.


 
 i came very close to purchasing a sidewinder when they first arrived, this is about the second or third i've seen out in the wild, 
 i'm my discussions with the good doctor, i believe he said it was very similar sounding to the ear+, with a little more power if i rember correctly.
  
 regarding the ps1000, i agree with joseph, i think the ps1k likes more, and cleaner, juice.


----------



## BobG55

whirlwind said:


> bobg55 said:
> 
> 
> > Got a SugarMaple Sidewinder (by MapleTree) today.  Man what a great mid level amplifier.  I did own a MAD ear+ HD a few months ago but I like this amp better.  So far I've used it with my *HD600, SR325e & PS500e* *w/ G-cush*, w/ PSAudio NuWave DAC & Teac CD2000.  The single tube up front (rectifier ?) is an RCA Command 5751 which sounds pretty good (better than the stock one.)  I'm waiting for a *Telefunken ECC83 / ECC 83 / 12AX7 Audio Tube Smooth Plate *which I ordered yesterday (although I'm broke & promised myself not to spend any money on audio until next November - IT'S SO HARD !!!!
> ...


 

 Hi whirlwind, Thanks for the kind words.  It's not brand new although it looks new. It was well taken care of.  I traded for it w/ a guy living in Montreal via Canuck Audio Mart.  He sent me this baby & I sent him a restored vintage integrated receiver/amp.


----------



## SurvivorNVL

Well, one more query for you Grado Club.  How fair the PS500e in comparison to the GH1, both with G-Cush?  My personal look is for an airy, mid-centric, and detailed, quality highs, but without any sibliance / sharpness, and as for bass--not -huge- with bass, honestly, but I do like quality over quantity.  Pretty much clarity and transparency.  But a headphone that sounds good with the G-Cush, as on-ears and I have never really been friends.


----------



## MacedonianHero

survivornvl said:


> Well, one more query for you Grado Club.  How fair the PS500e in comparison to the GH1, both with G-Cush?  My personal look is for an airy, mid-centric, and detailed, quality highs, but without any sibliance / sharpness, and as for bass--not -huge- with bass, honestly, but I do like quality over quantity.  Pretty much clarity and transparency.  But a headphone that sounds good with the G-Cush, as on-ears and I have never really been friends.


 
  
 Funny these are the only 2 non (PS/GS1000) Grado I like with the G-cush pads....I owned the PS500 and have extensively heard the PS500e and I'd say, just get the GH-1 and don't look back. They have usurped the RS1/RS1i as my favourite non-PS1000e John Grado headphone...they are seriously good!


----------



## Kramertc

macedonianhero said:


> Funny these are the only 2 non (PS/GS1000) Grado I like with the G-cush pads....I owned the PS500 and have extensively heard the PS500e and I'd say, just get the GH-1 and don't look back. They have usurped the RS1/RS1i as my favourite non-PS1000e John Grado headphone...they are seriously good!


 
  
 Have you gotten a chance to listen to the RS1e?  I just got a GH-1 and it's a step up from the RS2e I returned. I really enjoyed the RS2e but after a couple of hours each day I found the treble a little fatiguing; no such issues with the GH-1 but I thought the mid range of the RS2e was just a tiny bit better than the GH-1.  So now I'm wondering about the RS1e.


----------



## MacedonianHero

kramertc said:


> Have you gotten a chance to listen to the RS1e?  I just got a GH-1 and it's a step up from the RS2e I returned. I really enjoyed the RS2e but after a couple of hours each day I found the treble a little fatiguing; no such issues with the GH-1 but I thought the mid range of the RS2e was just a tiny bit better than the GH-1.  So now I'm wondering about the RS1e.


 
  
 I have...I love the RS1s...I think the RS1e took a major step backwards. Don't bother, nor wonder about them.


----------



## Kramertc

macedonianhero said:


> I have...I love the RS1s...I think the RS1e took a major step backwards. Don't bother, nor wonder about them.


 
  
 Thanks.  I'll put the upgrade monster to sleep for a while and enjoy what I have


----------



## MacedonianHero

kramertc said:


> Thanks.  I'll put the upgrade monster to sleep for a while and enjoy what I have


 
  
 If you have the GH-1s...rest assured you have a wonderful pair of Grados!


----------



## zazex

macedonianhero said:


> I have...I love the RS1s...*I think the RS1e took a major step backwards. Don't bother, nor wonder about them.*


 
  
 +1


----------



## Land-O-The-Free

How do Grado's compare to something like the M50's or Fidelio's?


----------



## cirodts

Hi, I have sr225e and are very pleased with them would give me some advice to increase the quality of these magnificent headphones?
 Bearing the G-Cush-cush, mod tape that you recommend?
 thank you.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

land-o-the-free said:


> How do Grado's compare to something like the M50's or Fidelio's?


 
 Almost nothing like the M50. The M50 is V-shaped, while Grado is rather mid-centric. Grado's bass is tighter than M50's. Actually it depends on the model, but they're very different and thus complement each other well. Oh and Grado leaks sound like hell too. 
  
 I'm not sure about the Fidelio but no other brand is too close to the Grado house sound.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

cirodts said:


> Hi, I have sr225e and are very pleased with them would give me some advice to increase the quality of these magnificent headphones?
> Bearing the G-Cush-cush, mod tape that you recommend?
> thank you.


 
 Buy some good amp, DAC like the O2+ODAC or Aune T1. You can try modding, but even that does not guarantee an increase in quality.


----------



## cirodts

williamleonhart said:


> Buy some good amp, DAC like the O2+ODAC or Aune T1. You can try modding, but even that does not guarantee an increase in quality.


 
 Fear of beautiful sennheiser veil this quote, I also Sennheiser and is veiled is true.


----------



## wormsdriver

cirodts said:


> williamleonhart said:
> 
> 
> > Buy some good amp, DAC like the O2+ODAC or Aune T1. You can try modding, but even that does not guarantee an increase in quality.
> ...


 

 Like Yoda you sound, Google Translate you must use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
  
 Kidding I am, offense you must not take.


----------



## cirodts

wormsdriver said:


> Like Yoda you sound, Google Translate you must use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 hahah yes


----------



## jaywillin

hpiper said:


> My vote is for the RS2e. I have had both and I enjoyed the RS2e more, if I had the money I'd own one again right now...unfortunately* I have too many interests and not nearly enough money.*


 
 i thought i was the only one


----------



## jaywillin

ch23 said:


> the RS2 buttoned were my first, and i did not regret it. (moved up to others eventually, but they're worth their money for sure)


 
 i picked up a buttoned rs2 recently, and i'm listening to it right now, love it


----------



## CH23

jaywillin said:


> i picked up a buttoned rs2 recently, and i'm listening to it right now, love it


 

 do you have the RA-1, and/or the RS1 (buttoned) as well?
  
 could you do a small comparison?


----------



## jaywillin

ch23 said:


> do you have the RA-1, and/or the RS1 (buttoned) as well?
> 
> could you do a small comparison?


 
 no, i've never had a ra-1, and the the rs1 have had/heard is the "i"  and that was quite a while ago, so it would be difficult for me to 
 compare the two. sorry, i'm not much help ! lol


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> Like Yoda you sound, Google Translate you must use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 My arse off, I'm laughing!
  
 Hurt like hell, my sides do.
  
 Pee my pants, I just did!


----------



## fjrabon

stacker45 said:


> My arse off, I'm laughing!
> 
> Hurt like hell, my sides do.
> 
> Pee my pants, I just did!


 

 I do not Sennheiser.  Never Sennheiser.


----------



## j0val

survivornvl said:


> Well, one more query for you Grado Club.  How fair the PS500e in comparison to the GH1, both with G-Cush?  My personal look is for an airy, mid-centric, and detailed, quality highs, but without any sibliance / sharpness, and as for bass--not -huge- with bass, honestly, but I do like quality over quantity.  Pretty much clarity and transparency.  But a headphone that sounds good with the G-Cush, as on-ears and I have never really been friends.




I'm currently in possession of both models. The ps500e has a bit more recessed mids than the gh-1, but their overall sounds are pretty close. They are both awesome headphones, but I'd give the gh-1 a slight edge because the mids are more present and they are lighter. I do really like the look and feel of the ps500 though; the gh-1's don't look/feel like they cost as much as they do.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

j0val said:


> I'm currently in possession of both models. The ps500e has a bit more recessed mids than the gh-1, but their overall sounds are pretty close. They are both awesome headphones, but I'd give the gh-1 a slight edge because the mids are more present and they are lighter. I do really like the look and feel of the ps500 though; the gh-1's don't look/feel like they cost as much as they do.


 
 The wooden Grados feel very light, and wait until they grow old, they're gonna look, well, like old ladies. My apologies to all old ladies.
  
 Of @SurvivorNVL's descriptions, I think it's exactly what I'd say about the RS1i. If you can't stand on-ears, consider buying the MS Pro i-series and do the distancer mod, which is dirt cheap and easy. That said, the sound is not the same as the pure RS1i.


----------



## bpcans

It's been awhile friends, but I'm back. We had a baby girl 8m ago and we are super focused and busy taking care of our new addition. I thought my Grado RS1-i's were broken in, but they sound better then ever. I almost got caught up in the headfi equipment chase, but luckily my responsibilities took precedent. MacBook > Peacthtree DAC ITx - WOO Audio WA6 > RS1i is sounding sublime and as beautiful as ever.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> It's been awhile friends, but I'm back. We had a baby girl 8m ago and we are super focused and busy taking care of our new addition. I thought my Grado RS1-i's were broken in, but they sound better then ever. I almost got caught up in the headfi equipment chase, but luckily my responsibilities took precedent. MacBook > Peacthtree DAC ITx - WOO Audio WA6 > RS1i is sounding sublime and as beautiful as ever.


 
 Great to hear from you again…glad to hear everything is going well and good to have you back!


----------



## pickleweed

hey guys,
  
 so i stupidly sold my grado 325i's to try something else.  im pretty sure at this point im going to sell the new ones and go back to a grado.  my question to you fine people is which one should i get?  i liked my 325, but it was harsh and bright and fatiguing.  i was thinking i could try an e series which supposedly neutered the harshness, OR i could try an rs2 or a ps5000 something which ive never tried, and would be a bit of a gamble coming off the 325.  both of which are in the ballpark for the amount i could probably sell the new cans for to fund them, so itd be essentially a wash.
  
 so as someone who liked the 325, would you -
  
 try the 325e, pocket the extra cash
 try the rs2/ps5000 gamble on a "higher" end grado with no cash output
  
 my goal is a smoother can, less harsh, and maybe a "bit" more low end punch.  if i can get that in the other ones, id be good, but i dont want to get too far from what i liked about the 325 either.  what do you guys think?


----------



## YtseJamer

pickleweed said:


> my goal is a smoother can, less harsh, and maybe a "bit" more low end punch.


 
  
 Don't go with the RS2e then.
  
 My recommendation would be to go with the PS500e or the GH-1 if you have the budget.


----------



## joseph69

pickleweed said:


> hey guys,
> 
> so i stupidly sold my grado 325i's to try something else.  im pretty sure at this point im going to sell the new ones and go back to a grado.  my question to you fine people is which one should i get?  i liked my 325, but it was harsh and bright and fatiguing.  i was thinking i could try an e series which supposedly neutered the harshness, OR i could try an rs2 or a ps5000 something which ive never tried, and would be a bit of a gamble coming off the 325.  both of which are in the ballpark for the amount i could probably sell the new cans for to fund them, so itd be essentially a wash.
> 
> ...


 
 Both the 325e/RS2e are very highly regarded.
 Mind you I have the 325is (which I love) and I've never heard the 325e or any RS2 series.


----------



## joseph69

ytsejamer said:


> Don't go with the RS2e then.
> My recommendation would be to go with the PS500e or the GH-1 if you have the budget.


 
 I would have definitely recommended the GH-1 but it seemed that it wasn't in his budget?


----------



## coastal1

stacker45 said:


> My arse off, I'm laughing!
> 
> Hurt like hell, my sides do.
> 
> Pee my pants, I just did!


 
  
 Quote:


fjrabon said:


> I do not Sennheiser.  Never Sennheiser.


 
   Ha!  My HD650s were veiled when I tried a cheap Fiio DAC/amp, not veiled at all with the Cavalli Liquid Carbon and balanced cable.


----------



## pickleweed

ytsejamer said:


> Don't go with the RS2e then.
> 
> My recommendation would be to go with the PS500e or the GH-1 if you have the budget.


 
 thanks for that.  seems people think that the ps5000 got away from the grado sound more than most of their others, so i was a little concerned on that end.  and yea, the gh-1's are out of the question at this point (unless i can find an absolute steal used i guess).  i do love maple in my drum kits............ the only reason im even going as high as the ps5000's is because itd essentially be a wash from trading the other cans.
  
 edit:  dammit, now im intrigued...whats the going price for a used gh-1?


----------



## joseph69

Damn…does anyone have manners anymore???


----------



## GreenBow

pickleweed said:


> thanks for that.  seems people think that the ps5000 got away from the grado sound more than most of their others, so i was a little concerned on that end.  and yea, the gh-1's are out of the question at this point (unless i can find an absolute steal used i guess).  i do love maple in my drum kits............ the only reason im even going as high as the ps5000's is because itd essentially be a wash from trading the other cans.
> 
> edit:  dammit, now im intrigued...whats the going price for a used gh-1?


 

 I can't recommend any of your choices because I have never heard any. However the e-series 325 is meant to be smoother and less bright than the 325i or 325is.


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Great to hear from you again…glad to hear everything is going well and good to have you back!


 

 joseph69, I can't thank you enough for introducing me to this forum, and for promoting my interest in listening to music through Grado headphones. As I type this I'm enjoying Alan Broadbents interpretation of the jazz standard "I Wish I Knew". I hope all is well with you sir. The Mighty 596 with my Sophia 6SN7 tube combo in my WOO WA-6 is the bomb!


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> joseph69, I can't thank you enough for introducing me to this forum, and for promoting my interest in listening to music through Grado headphones. As I type this I'm enjoying Alan Broadbents interpretation of the jazz standard "I Wish I Knew". I hope all is well with you sir. The Mighty 596 with my Sophia 6SN7 tube combo in my WOO WA-6 is the bomb!


----------



## pickleweed

thanks everyone.  i think im just going to find a 325e and call it good.  save some cash, and i know i liked the sound overall


----------



## JoeDoe

pickleweed said:


> thanks everyone.  i think im just going to find a 325e and call it good.  save some cash, and i know i liked the sound overall




Good call!


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> It's been awhile friends, but I'm back. We had a baby girl 8m ago and we are super focused and busy taking care of our new addition. I thought my Grado RS1-i's were broken in, but they sound better then ever. I almost got caught up in the headfi equipment chase, but luckily my responsibilities took precedent. MacBook > Peacthtree DAC ITx - WOO Audio WA6 > RS1i is sounding sublime and as beautiful as ever.


 
 well, well, well, look at what the cat dragged in , congrats on the bambino, and welcome back


----------



## jaywillin

pickleweed said:


> thanks everyone.  i think im just going to find a 325e and call it good.  save some cash, and i know i liked the sound overall


 
  
  


joedoe said:


> Good call!


 
 agree, can't go wrong with the 325e


----------



## CH23

pickleweed said:


> hey guys,
> 
> so i stupidly sold my grado 325i's to try something else.  im pretty sure at this point im going to sell the new ones and go back to a grado.  my question to you fine people is which one should i get?  i liked my 325, but it was harsh and bright and fatiguing.  i was thinking i could try an e series which supposedly neutered the harshness, OR i could try an rs2 or a ps5000 something which ive never tried, and would be a bit of a gamble coming off the 325.  both of which are in the ballpark for the amount i could probably sell the new cans for to fund them, so itd be essentially a wash.
> 
> ...


 

 you have a ps5000 and keep it all to yourself?


----------



## joseph69

@kayandjohn 
  
 How are you making out with your decision between the GS1Ke/GH-1?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

pickleweed said:


> hey guys,
> 
> so i stupidly sold my grado 325i's to try something else.  im pretty sure at this point im going to sell the new ones and go back to a grado.  my question to you fine people is which one should i get?  i liked my 325, but it was harsh and bright and fatiguing.  i was thinking i could try an e series which supposedly neutered the harshness, OR i could try an rs2 or a ps5000 something which ive never tried, and would be a bit of a gamble coming off the 325.  both of which are in the ballpark for the amount i could probably sell the new cans for to fund them, so itd be essentially a wash.
> 
> ...



Id move up to the RS2e. The PS500 will have more bass, but it will also have not quite the treble transparency of the RS2e (or the excess of treble you found in the SR325i, which is the brightest of all Grado headphones). But you will also find the SR325e perceptibly less bright that your SR325i. Just think you will like the RS2e better.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> @kayandjohn
> 
> 
> How are you making out with your decision between the GS1Ke/GH-1?



Last I checked, GH-1 was still better than the GS1000e, but he GS1000e continues to improve with use. It may still overtake the GH-1. Seems every headphone with the e-series 50mm driver takes WAAAYY longer than others to stop improving with use.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Last I checked, GH-1 was still better than the GS1000e, but he GS1000e continues to improve with use. It may still overtake the GH-1. Seems every headphone with the e-series 50mm driver takes WAAAYY longer than others to stop improving with use.


 
  I was just wondering being you haven't mentioned anything lately about the two., thanks for the update.


----------



## headfry

let's not forget the now discontinued but still available used GS1000i, for my money (bought used at a good price) and my taste
 the Best of Grado - everything just sounds so RIGHT, with a natural, full size sound stage.
  
 ...Everything Grado is known for,
 in spades and utterly natural, fatigue free and high resolution. The higher end Grados, especially I believe the GS and PS models,
 have the biggest, most natural sound-stage, imaging and layering, and have addictive signatures. The openness and soundstage that the
 SR325e has in the midrange for example, the GS1000i has throughout the entire audio range (except doesn't excel at the VERY bottom, 
 so not for bass heads but for me.....fantastic!). Still, I love the 325e and even the 80e, but when I have the option to listen
 to the GS in my home setup.....the BEST of them all! 
  
 Plus, the GS are known as one of the most comfortable hp's available...really light too!


----------



## Jackson9696

headfry said:


> let's not forget the now discontinued but still available used GS1000i, for my money (bought used at a good price) and my taste
> the Best of Grado - everything just sounds so RIGHT, with a natural, full size sound stage.
> 
> ...Everything Grado is known for,
> ...




I owned both the gs1000i and ps500e at the same time and found the ps500e to be superior when using the same pads. I honestly loved the gs1000i though, it is my third favorite headphone I've owned right behind the nighthawk and ps500e, and in front of the hd800.


----------



## XLR8

headfry said:


> let's not forget the now discontinued but still available used GS1000i, for my money (bought used at a good price) and my taste
> the Best of Grado - everything just sounds so RIGHT, with a natural, full size sound stage.
> 
> ...Everything Grado is known for,
> ...




Don't say this..
Kayandjohn will be forced to buy those elusive sensational gs1Ki's waiting for him at the shop.. hehehe


----------



## j0val

The GH-1 really is a great pair of headphones. Very easy to listen to. Can anyone recommend a good amp/DAC for less than $300?


----------



## CH23

j0val said:


> The GH-1 really is a great pair of headphones. Very easy to listen to. Can anyone recommend a good amp/DAC for less than $300?


 

 you could get some schiit


----------



## j0val

ch23 said:


> you could get some schiit




Thought about schiit. Maybe a stack.


----------



## jaywillin

if anyone is looking at getting an amp for their grado headphones, or just a relatively inexpensive tube hybrid amp in general, if you are considering a little dot (which i love)
 you might want to check out a garage1217 amp, yeah they cost a little more than the stock LD1+, the starlight which is the cheapest, is around $200
 can roll a ton of different tubes, and opamps, is US based, and has a 5 year warranty (transferable) and customer service second to none, 
 i've had my project sunrise iii for about a month now, i bought my used here, and love it, 
 i know i sound like a commercial, but i'm just so impressed with it, i just had to share (again)
  
 EH12bh7

 dual 7193's

  
  
 a ken rad 6sn7 on loan from our buddy whirlwind


----------



## JoeDoe

j0val said:


> The GH-1 really is a great pair of headphones. Very easy to listen to. Can anyone recommend a good amp/DAC for less than $300?




Schiit stack is solid, but I might recommend the Little Dot 1+ and an odac before those if we're talking a Grado specific setup.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> if anyone is looking at getting an amp for their grado headphones, or just a relatively inexpensive tube hybrid amp in general, if you are considering a little dot (which i love)
> you might want to check out a garage1217 amp, yeah they cost a little more than the stock LD1+, the starlight which is the cheapest, is around $200
> can roll a ton of different tubes, and opamps, is US based, and has a 5 year warranty (transferable) and customer service second to none,
> i've had my project sunrise iii for about a month now, i bought my used here, and love it,
> i know i sound like a commercial, but i'm just so impressed with it, i just had to share (again)



My alarm just went off, @jaywillin... It is time for you to sell those Grado buttoned RS2 headphones you got recently!


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> My alarm just went off, @jaywillin... It is time for you to sell those Grado buttoned RS2 headphones you got recently!


 
 the ones i'm listening to right now ???


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> if anyone is looking at getting an amp for their grado headphones, or just a relatively inexpensive tube hybrid amp in general, if you are considering a little dot (which i love)
> you might want to check out a garage1217 amp, yeah they cost a little more than the stock LD1+, the starlight which is the cheapest, is around $200
> can roll a ton of different tubes, and opamps, is US based, and has a 5 year warranty (transferable) and customer service second to none,
> i've had my project sunrise iii for about a month now, i bought my used here, and love it,
> ...


 
  
 Nice pics.....I like the looks of these amps, they also seem to make a nice variety of models and the tube rolling options seem to be off the hook!


ruthieandjohn said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > if anyone is looking at getting an amp for their grado headphones, or just a relatively inexpensive tube hybrid amp in general, if you are considering a little dot (which i love)
> ...


 
 You want that RS2 bad   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Be patient   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 I have been listening all morning to  Tinsley Ellis....I love this guy!


----------



## Oracle

I second the Garage1217 amps with Grado's, I've been rocking the RS1e with a Sylvania 6sn7 tube for a month now.


----------



## jaywillin

oracle said:


> I second the Garage1217 amps with Grado's, I've been rocking the RS1e with a Sylvania 6sn7 tube for a month now.


 
 i would have gotten an ember, but i ran into a good deal on the sunrise,


----------



## CH23

does anybody know if it's possible to get grado drivers from anywhere? i've found that my RS1 can be used as a nice desktop speaker and now i want to build a set of actual speakers utilizing a number of drivers. (if only Grado sold those 32 driver pillar speakers)
  
  
 appendix: i take good care of my RS1. at all times do i give them enough to drink and eat, and i take them out at least once per hour


----------



## joseph69

ch23 said:


> does anybody know if it's possible to get grado drivers from anywhere? i've found that my RS1 can be used as a nice desktop speaker and now i want to build a set of actual speakers utilizing a number of drivers. (if only Grado sold those 32 driver pillar speakers)
> 
> 
> appendix: i take good care of my RS1. at all times do i give them enough to drink and eat, and i take them out at least once per hour


 
 You can't buy Grado drivers from them, but you can buy the Magnums.


----------



## BobG55

ch23 said:


>





> appendix: i take good care of my RS1. at all times do i give them enough to drink and eat, and i take them out at least once per hour


 
  
 Well, later on don't come on this Thread complaining that your RS. is spoiled rotten !


----------



## ruthieandjohn

oracle said:


> I second the Garage1217 amps with Grado's, I've been rocking the RS1e with a Sylvania 6sn7 tube for a month now.



@Oracle, if you remove a pad, how far above the edge of the wood does the black tube containing the driver protrude? For some RS1e headphones, it protrudes as much as 3/16" toward the ear; for more recent ones, it is almost flush. Thanks!


----------



## CH23

joseph69 said:


> You can't buy Grado drivers from them, but you can buy the Magnums.


 
  
 oh sweet. do these sound about as good as the rs1's or ps1000's ?


----------



## jaywillin

ch23 said:


> oh sweet. do these sound about as good as the rs1's or ps1000's ?


 
 i have a magnum, and i certainly think they are better than any sr series, i think once you go above that, it becomes very much a matter of tastes.
 also, i think i'd be hard to judge raw drivers to raw drivers, housing, assembly effects sound also. 
 have owned the ps500, rs1i and gs1k, and gs1ki, i'd put the magnum driver in that grouping


----------



## CH23

jaywillin said:


> i have a magnum, and i certainly think they are better than any sr series, i think once you go above that, it becomes very much a matter of tastes.
> also, i think i'd be hard to judge raw drivers to raw drivers, housing, assembly effects sound also.
> have owned the ps500, rs1i and gs1k, and gs1ki, i'd put the magnum driver in that grouping


 

 the idea is to get a few of them (10 or so) and create some very nice small speakers. it's cheaper and not as horrible as buying 5 RS-1's and ripping them out of those.
  
 i kind of skipped the whole SR line, and went originally with the RS-2, so i'm not quite sure how those sounded. i remember the SR-80 sounding quite bassy, but thats really it.


----------



## jaywillin

ch23 said:


> the idea is to get a few of them (10 or so) and create some very nice small speakers. it's cheaper and not as horrible as buying 5 RS-1's and ripping them out of those.
> 
> i kind of skipped the whole SR line, and went originally with the RS-2, so i'm not quite sure how those sounded. i remember the SR-80 sounding quite bassy, but thats really it.


 
 i have a buttoned rs2, and the magnum is more of what i'd call full range , certainly has more bass


----------



## Oracle

ruthieandjohn said:


> @Oracle, if you remove a pad, how far above the edge of the wood does the black tube containing the driver protrude? For some RS1e headphones, it protrudes as much as 3/16" toward the ear; for more recent ones, it is almost flush. Thanks!


 
 These are the newer ones I posted about over in the (http://www.head-fi.org/t/794247/grado-rs1e-matters-and-impressions/75) RS1e matters and impressions thread. But these drivers are flush with the wood cups and are very comfortable unlike the first ones I owed back when the "e" series came out.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

jaywillin said:


> i have a magnum, and i certainly think they are better than any sr series, i think once you go above that, it becomes very much a matter of tastes.
> also, i think i'd be hard to judge raw drivers to raw drivers, housing, assembly effects sound also.
> have owned the ps500, rs1i and gs1k, and gs1ki, i'd put the magnum driver in that grouping


 
 How does the Magnums compare to the RS1i and the MS2i? I'm having the 325e and I can build a Magnums at about 250 USD, but I don't know if it's gonna be worth it.


----------



## joseph69

ch23 said:


> oh sweet. do these sound about as good as the rs1's or ps1000's ?


 
 Never heard the Magnum drivers.


----------



## jaywillin

williamleonhart said:


> How does the Magnums compare to the RS1i and the MS2i? I'm having the 325e and I can build a Magnums at about 250 USD, but I don't know if it's gonna be worth it.


 
 if you have a 325e, if it were me, i'd leave it as is. 
 to me, the ms2i and rs1i are a little similar, the rs1i has a more refined treble of course. 
 the magnum as i have it set up in wooden cups, has more in common with the ps500, or a rs1i with more bass.
  
 my build 
 magnum drivers --- $100
 mahogany cups -- $80-$100 i think
 grado headband with rodstops --- $57 (headphile.com)
 impact cable -- $66
  
 well worth the price !


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> if you have a 325e, if it were me, i'd leave it as is.
> to me, the ms2i and rs1i are a little similar, the rs1i has a more refined treble of course.
> the magnum as i have it set up in wooden cups, has more in common with the ps500, or a rs1i with more bass.
> 
> ...


 
 Totally agree about leaving the 325 alone!
  
 Good info on where to get a Grado headband…I didn't know about this.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Totally agree about leaving the 325 alone!
> 
> Good info on where to get a Grado headband…I didn't know about this.


 
 http://www.headphile.com/page7.html
  
 scroll to deal #6
 he's out of the middle one, the 325
 the rod stops are very nice


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> http://www.headphile.com/page7.html
> 
> scroll to deal #6
> he's out of the middle one, the 325
> the rod stops are very nice


 
 Nice, they even come with locking thumb screws!
 Very cool site I saved this to my favorites.
 Thanks!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Nice, they even come with locking thumb screws!
> Very cool site I saved this to my favorites.
> Thanks!


 
 the thumbscrews is what i was calling rod stops, larry (owner) calls them rod "locks" not blocks, i was confused


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> the thumbscrews is what i was calling rod stops, larry (owner) calls them rod "locks" not blocks, i was confused


 
 Oh I see, I thought you meant the (L/R) rod blocks when you said rod stops.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Oh I see, I thought you meant the (L/R) rod blocks when you said rod stops.


 
 he does tremendous work


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Totally agree about leaving the 325 alone!
> 
> Good info on where to get a Grado headband…I didn't know about this.


 
  
 I don't have a problem with mods, as long as they're totally reversible.


----------



## CH23

stacker45 said:


> I don't have a problem with mods, as long as they're totally reversible.


 

 i partially agree with this. if a mod truly improves on the original design, it can be irreversible.
  
 if it has no improvement (recoloured parts, extra holes in weird places, etc.) then it's best left alone.
 the rod stoppers are something Grado should do by default in my opinion, especially on the PS1000.


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> I don't have a problem with mods, as long as they're totally reversible.


 
 i'm ok with modding from the 225 on down, the 325, iffy at best, rs and up, i'd leave as is


----------



## stacker45

ch23 said:


> i partially agree with this. if a mod truly improves on the original design, it can be irreversible.
> 
> if it has no improvement (recoloured parts, extra holes in weird places, etc.) then it's best left alone.
> the rod stoppers are something Grado should do by default in my opinion, especially on the PS1000.


 
  
 I agree, I mean how expensive can it be. We're not talking about a big, complicated shape here. Two small cubes with a hole Inside, and two small srews.
  
 It's not like it's never been done on Grado headphones before. Back when Joseph created the HP1000, John was already working at Grado, given that the PS1000 earcups weight more than the HP1000's...well...need I say more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


jaywillin said:


> i'm ok with modding from the 225 on down, the 325, iffy at best, rs and up, i'd leave as is


 
  
 A while back, one of my SR80i drvers came undone as I was swapping earpads, and I drew my glue gun faster than Lucky Luke, to fix them.
  
 I'm not sure that I would've done the same, if it would've happened to my PS1k. I might have sent them to Grado, before neeling to say a prayer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 In other words Jay, I kind of agree with you.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> he does tremendous work


 
 It looks like he does real nice work, thanks again for the information.




  


stacker45 said:


> I don't have a problem with mods, as long as they're totally reversible.


 
 I meant I wouldn't change out the aluminum cups on the 325. I'm really not into modding the sound-signature of a HP, but if its totally reversible like you said, that I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Jbmorrey

I have a pair of 225i, with bass mod, holes all opened by previous owner and I was looking for an earpad. I plan on eventually getting wood cups to make this my warmer Grado to compliment my 325i with Magnum drivers. I have the L cush currently on my 325 and I like them on my 225, they sound great, however I am wondering about the G cush and how those would sound, I've read a lot on reducing bass and treble. What can I expect from the G cush. Also are the Earzonk G cush, just as good as the Grado? The earzonk are much cheaper. Any thoughts are appreciated I just wanted impressions based on the fact the my 225i have the bass mod to them.
  
 Thanks,
 James


----------



## joseph69

jbmorrey said:


> I have a pair of 225i, with bass mod, holes all opened by previous owner and I was looking for an earpad. I plan on eventually getting wood cups to make this my warmer Grado to compliment my 325i with Magnum drivers. I have the L cush currently on my 325 and I like them on my 225, they sound great, however I am wondering about the G cush and how those would sound, I've read a lot on reducing bass and treble. What can I expect from the G cush. Also are the Earzonk G cush, just as good as the Grado? The earzonk are much cheaper. Any thoughts are appreciated I just wanted impressions based on the fact the my 225i have the bass mod to them.
> 
> Thanks,
> James


 
 Is the bass too heavy/bloated with all of the holes punched on the 225i and do you feel the need to reduce the amount of bass?
 I've tried the Grado (G) cushions on my 80i/325is/RS1i (all un-modded) and didn't care for them, I much preferred the Grado (L) cushions with all of these HP's. The only Grado HP I like much better with (G) cushions that comes "stock" with (L) cushions is the GH-1…and of course the PS1Kx.
 Although I've never heard the EZ (G) cushions, from what I understand they use different foam (more dense) than the Grados cushions and are apparently one piece of foam, where as the Grados are made from 3-layers of foam.
 I personally would buy the Grados.


----------



## Jbmorrey

joseph69 said:


> Is the bass too heavy/bloated with all of the holes punched on the 225i and do you feel the need to reduce the amount of bass?
> I've tried the Grado (G) cushions on my 80i/325is/RS1i (all un-modded) and didn't care for them, I much preferred the Grado (L) cushions with all of these HP's. The only Grado HP I like much better with (G) cushions that comes "stock" with (L) cushions is the GH-1…and of course the PS1Kx.
> Although I've never heard the EZ (G) cushions, from what I understand they use different foam (more dense) than the Grados cushions and are apparently one piece of foam, where as the Grados are made from 3-layers of foam.
> I personally would buy the Grados.



They are not too bass heavy with the l Cush. Just warmer. 325i is brighter, which I am used to and like a lot. I just wanted to know considering the direction I am taking the 225i, with potentially having wood cups in the future, if the g Cush would be good. if I understand correctly the 325 stock has a little more bass than the 225, and is also brighter. Seems like the bass mod brought up the bass to a 325 level and kept the highs the same. Hopefully wood cups will warm them up a rad more and be a good change of pace from the 325.


----------



## joseph69

jbmorrey said:


> They are not too bass heavy with the l Cush. Just warmer. 325i is brighter, which I am used to and like a lot. I just wanted to know considering the direction I am taking the 225i, with potentially having wood cups in the future, if the g Cush would be good. if I understand correctly the 325 stock has a little more bass than the 225, and is also brighter. Seems like the bass mod brought up the bass to a 325 level and kept the highs the same. Hopefully wood cups will warm them up a rad more and be a good change of pace from the 325.


 
 The best answer IME I can give you is I personally didn't like my RS1i with the (G) cushions, which are of course wood, so it would come down to a matter of prferrence. I have Vibrolabs "classic" wood cups on my 80i…and to be quite honest it was more of an aesthetic change rather than a sound change. The biggest sound change came from putting Grado (L) cushions on the 80i instead of using the stock (S) cushions.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> It looks like he does real nice work, thanks again for the information.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 We're on the same page buddy.
  
 Back when Joseph was still with us, someone had asked me why I wasn't sending my HP1000 in, to be modified.
  
 I answered that there were multiple reasons why. In all honesty, either one of the following reasons would've been enough to convince me not to go through with this.
  
 1) - Price, if I remember correctly, the total cost was somewhere between $1200 to $1400.
  
 2) - I was affraid that they might get lost, or dammaged during transit.
  
 3) - Joe's health was precarious, so what if the worst happends while he's working on my headphones. If I remember correctly, one Head-Fi member's HP1000 were gone for over a year!
  
 4) - I bought my HP1000 because I loved how they sounded, so what if I didn't like their new sound.
  
 Some might agree that it would've been sacrilegeous to moddify the HP1000, on the basis that it's a limited edition, but then, so are the HF-1, HF-2, PS-1, GH-1, and Bushmills.
  
 That being said, I feel the same way about my RS-1, and my PS1000. When you think about it, these two models might not have the ''special edition'' status per say, but Grado doesn't make them anymore.
  
 Thanks to John, I was able to put my hand on a brand new pair of RS1, wich were my first love. I gladly payed the $700 US asking price, wich is what they retailed for back in 2008. Since they're not being made anymore,, I see my classic RS1 as  ''special'' too, I wanted THAT sound, and I had to pay their price to get it. The same goes for my PS1000.
  
 Sorry for getting away from the main subject, DAMN MEDS!


----------



## JoeDoe

Survey: any of you Grado fans using any kind of Belcanto source in your system? I've got my eye on a DAC2 and I'm unable to find a lot of info about it.


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Survey: any of you Grado fans using any kind of Belcanto source in your system? I've got my eye on a DAC2 and I'm unable to find a lot of info about it.


 
 oteil had a belcanto 1 at one time


----------



## jaywillin

^ also not sure you checked here, and info is a little dated 
  
 http://www.computeraudiophile.com/search.php?searchid=4266717


----------



## joseph69

(HERE'S) a little something new from Grado.


----------



## TomNC

Which Grado headphone has the least fatiguing highs/mid-highs? I hope that head-fi'ers on this thread can kindly give some suggestions.
  
 SR60 was the first good headphone that started this headphone hobby for me. I had RS1i for about five months and sold it primarily for its hot and fatiguing highs although I like the other aspects of its sound signature a lot. The voices, guitar, and piano sounded beautiful from the RS1i. I also found it was a great phone watching videos on Youtube due to the way it presented voices relative to the background. Then I got into phones of several other brands.
  
 Recently I picked up my SR60 more and wonder if I could find a better Grado phone that does not have, or has the least, fatiguing highs that bothered me previously.
  
 Could anybody make some recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## joseph69

tomnc said:


> Which Grado headphone has the least fatiguing highs/mid-highs? I hope that head-fi'ers on this thread can kindly give some suggestions.
> 
> SR60 was the first good headphone that started this headphone hobby for me. I had RS1i for about five months and sold it primarily for its hot and fatiguing highs although I like the other aspects of its sound signature a lot. The voices, guitar, and piano sounded beautiful from the RS1i. I also found it was a great phone watching videos on Youtube due to the way it presented voices relative to the background. Then I got into phones of several other brands.
> 
> ...


 
 Although I don't find any of m Grados to be fatiguing, I would HIGHLY recommend the GH-1.
 If you do go this route I would also HIGHLY recommend trying the Grado (G) cushions with them…nothing short of excellent!


----------



## jaywillin

tomnc said:


> Which Grado headphone has the least fatiguing highs/mid-highs? I hope that head-fi'ers on this thread can kindly give some suggestions.
> 
> SR60 was the first good headphone that started this headphone hobby for me. I had RS1i for about five months and sold it primarily for its hot and fatiguing highs although I like the other aspects of its sound signature a lot. The voices, guitar, and piano sounded beautiful from the RS1i. I also found it was a great phone watching videos on Youtube due to the way it presented voices relative to the background. Then I got into phones of several other brands.
> 
> ...


 
 the new "e" series have a more refined, sweeter treble to my ears, they still sound like a grado, 
 i've had the 80e, 225e, and the 325e, they are the only "e"s i've heard, and they are all better and less fatiguing than previous models


----------



## TomNC

@joseph69; @jaywillin
  
 Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## joseph69

tomnc said:


> @joseph69; @jaywillin
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions.


 
 Your welcome.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

tomnc said:


> Which Grado headphone has the least fatiguing highs/mid-highs? I hope that head-fi'ers on this thread can kindly give some suggestions.
> 
> SR60 was the first good headphone that started this headphone hobby for me. I had RS1i for about five months and sold it primarily for its hot and fatiguing highs although I like the other aspects of its sound signature a lot. The voices, guitar, and piano sounded beautiful from the RS1i. I also found it was a great phone watching videos on Youtube due to the way it presented voices relative to the background. Then I got into phones of several other brands.
> 
> ...



PS500e


----------



## jaywillin

tomnc said:


> @joseph69; @jaywillin
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions.


 
 sure !
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> PS500e


 
 i was going to suggest the 500e, but i haven't heard it


----------



## TomNC

@kayandjohn
  
 Thanks. Will read more on PS500e vs GH1.


----------



## discombob

500e with g-cushions also brings back the treble air and clarity but keeps it a little more subdued against the bass.

I'm loving the 500e, but as a limited edition the GH1 might hold its value better in the long run if that is of any concern or you want an all wood look.


----------



## YtseJamer

tomnc said:


> @kayandjohn
> 
> Thanks. Will read more on PS500e vs GH1.


 
  
 You can also try the 225e with the tape mod


----------



## TomNC

discombob said:


> 500e with g-cushions also brings back the treble air and clarity but keeps it a little more subdued against the bass.
> 
> I'm loving the 500e, but as a limited edition the GH1 might hold its value better in the long run if that is of any concern or you want an all wood look.


 
  
 Thanks for comments. My number concern is the lack of fatiguing highs. Regarding other aspects of sound, I suppose each has its own strengths and weaknesses at a similar price level. Metal or wood cage is not a concern relative to listening pleasure or discomfort.


----------



## TomNC

ytsejamer said:


> You can also try the 225e with the tape mod


 
  Can you post a picture or a link to the mod? Thanks.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

joseph69 said:


> (HERE'S) a little something new from Grado.


 
 FINALLY. Having owned the iGi and the GR10 I can say that the cheaper one sounded more Grado-like to me.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

tomnc said:


> Can you post a picture or a link to the mod? Thanks.


 
 It's really easy. You just apply electric tape around the L bowls.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/148598/grado-basshead-mod/210


----------



## Amictus

Gradoheads - I am in need of some advice and opinions on a tube amp or a hybrid to use with my increasing community of Grado headphones (only 4 at the moment: SR60i, RS1i/e Frankenstein, PS500, GH1). I have the Schiit Lyr (first version) which is far too noisy to use with Grados, but which hints at what might be... I'm interested at any price level, really, just for the information. Thanks in advance!


----------



## joseph69

amictus said:


> Gradoheads - I am in need of some advice and opinions on a tube amp or a hybrid to use with my increasing community of Grado headphones (only 4 at the moment: SR60i, RS1i/e Frankenstein, PS500, GH1). I have the Schiit Lyr (first version) which is far too noisy to use with Grados, but which hints at what might be... I'm interested at any price level, really, just for the information. Thanks in advance!


 
 If you like the Lyr but its too noisy, why don't you try the Lyr-2 which has a Lo-Hi gain switch or the WA6?


----------



## Amictus

joseph69 said:


> If you like the Lyr but its too noisy, why don't you try the Lyr-2 which has a Lo-Hi gain switch or the WA6?


 
 They are both 'on the list', as is the WA6 SE. Actually, so is the Vali 2, as it uses the same tube type as the Lyr and I have a 'widowed' Siemens ECC88 - the survivor of a matched pair. I understand that the Valhalla 2 is not suitable for Grados for reasons beyond my limited comprehension of electricity magic. Chinese stuff, well, I don't know...
  
 You have a WA6, don't you? Are you still happy with it?


----------



## joseph69

amictus said:


> They are both 'on the list', as is the WA6 SE. Actually, so is the Vali 2, as it uses the same tube type as the Lyr and I have a 'widowed' Siemens ECC88 - the survivor of a matched pair. I understand that the Valhalla 2 is not suitable for Grados for reasons beyond my limited comprehension of electricity magic. Chinese stuff, well, I don't know...
> 
> You have a WA6, don't you? Are you still happy with it?


 
 Yes, I have a WA6 and I will never part with it. I parted with my original WA6 at one time to buy the WA6-SE and regretted it, so I sold it and bought another WA6. The WA6 is built like a tank and sounds beautiful, plus there are more than enough tube rolling combos for it…well worth every penny IMO. 
  
 I had the Lyr at one point also and had no issues with noise what so ever, but it did run very hot.
 Is it the tubes your using that are noisy?


----------



## joseph69

BTW, I preferred the WA6 due to its warmer sound than the 6-SE IMO…and I wasn't able to use my 6SN7 tubes with it (which I wasn't aware of at the time) and at the time 2359glenn wasn't making adapters anymore to use the 6SN7's with the SE (but he is once again) but Woo still claims the 6SN7's shouldn't be used in the SE at all?


----------



## TomNC

williamleonhart said:


> It's really easy. You just apply electric tape around the L bowls.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/148598/grado-basshead-mod/210


 
 Great. Thanks.


----------



## Amictus

joseph69 said:


> Yes, I have a WA6 and I will never part with it. I parted with my original WA6 at one time to buy the WA6-SE and regretted it, so I sold it and bought another WA6. The WA6 is built like a tank and sounds beautiful, plus there are more than enough tube rolling combos for it…well worth every penny IMO.
> 
> I had the Lyr at one point also and had no issues with noise what so ever, but it did run very hot.
> Is it the tubes your using that are noisy?


 
 Thanks for the steer on the WA6. The Lyr - has a pronounced hum in a clearly audible pitch which is distracting. I sent it back to Schiit, who said that there was nothing wrong with it. I can use it with higher impedance cans (the hum still clearly audible), but it is problematic with Grados. I have tried tube rolling - Amperex Orange Globes were very noisy, Telefunkens are a bit quieter.
  
 The Lyr 2 would make sense as I have several pairs of tubes that would work with it. Still, I must say that I like the look of the Woo.


----------



## joseph69

amictus said:


> Thanks for the steer on the WA6. The Lyr - has a pronounced hum in a clearly audible pitch which is distracting. I sent it back to Schiit, who said that there was nothing wrong with it. I can use it with higher impedance cans (the hum still clearly audible), but it is problematic with Grados. I have tried tube rolling - Amperex Orange Globes were very noisy, Telefunkens are a bit quieter.
> 
> The Lyr 2 would make sense as I have several pairs of tubes that would work with it. Still, I must say that I like the look of the Woo.


 
 I used the Amperex Orange Globes with Grado as well with no issue…strange.
 It would make sense for you to buy the Lyr-2 being you have the tubes for it already and you enjoyed its sound with the Grados.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

amictus said:


> Thanks for the steer on the WA6. The Lyr - has a pronounced hum in a clearly audible pitch which is distracting. I sent it back to Schiit, who said that there was nothing wrong with it. I can use it with higher impedance cans (the hum still clearly audible), but it is problematic with Grados. I have tried tube rolling - Amperex Orange Globes were very noisy, Telefunkens are a bit quieter.
> 
> The Lyr 2 would make sense as I have several pairs of tubes that would work with it. Still, I must say that I like the look of the Woo.


 
 This is why I steered clear from the Lyr... The hum was audible on my Grados, though not so much on the AKG K601.
  
 Currently I'm rocking my Grados with the LD I+, which is really cheap and most importantly, upgradable. I rolled both the stock opamp and the tubes and it sound much more expensive than it actually costs (The I+ I got for little less than $100, the MUSES 8820 $7, the 6hm5 tubes $10). I no longer have the PS500 and the RS1i (no Frankenstein) but they both paired really well with my ODAC & LD I+ combo. 
  
 Another dac/amp that I have and that pair really well with my Grados is the Aune T1. However it's not as resolving as the ODAC & LD I+ combo. I've been dreaming of the WA6 for quite some time but anyway I'm pretty sure that these 2 much cheaper choices will still be better than the Lyr.


----------



## DavidA

Been away from this thread for a while and man did it move fast.
  
 Question for anyone that has removed drivers from any wood cup model, what is the best way to do it without damaging the cup?  I need to change the cable on my RS2e since it was damaged by girlfriend when cooking, cable got accidentally sliced along with the peppers, ouch.


----------



## wormsdriver

davida said:


> Been away from this thread for a while and man did it move fast.
> 
> Question for anyone that has removed drivers from any wood cup model, what is the best way to do it without damaging the cup?  I need to change the cable on my RS2e since it was damaged by girlfriend when cooking, cable got accidentally sliced along with the peppers, ouch.


 
 You might want to ask Grado for a quote. The Rs2e might not be that expensive for them to fix.
  
 I have sent them a few models over the years and as far as I can remember, the price for an Sr80 was like $20-$25, an sr325 was $35, I think an Rs1 for like $100 and a Gs1000i for $150. These are flat rates that Grado charges no matter what the problem is.
  
  
 If you don't wanna spend any money, there is really no easy way but to start peeling back the glue around the drivers and just have a go at it. I haven't seen anybody come up with a clean solution of how to go about it. Nobody seems to know exactly how Grado does it without damaging the wood.
  
 Ah, I remember @speedking (I think) liberating some gs1k drivers or something like that. I myself had also done it to a pair of gs1ki, but the glue had already yellowed which makes it easier to peel off...


----------



## speedking

davida said:


> Been away from this thread for a while and man did it move fast.
> 
> Question for anyone that has removed drivers from any wood cup model, what is the best way to do it without damaging the cup?  I need to change the cable on my RS2e since it was damaged by girlfriend when cooking, cable got accidentally sliced along with the peppers, ouch.


 
  
 Go to any pharmacy and pick up cheap surgery knives as they're really very sharp and have thin blades! Prefer the blades as shown on the picture:
  

 First try the "straight" blade to break the glue around the driver, once you remove the driver try the "round" blade to remove the glue from the cup.
 Use Elmers Wood Glue Max to glue the drivers back to the cups!


----------



## DavidA

@wormsdriver, @speedking thanks for the info, I have some very thin X-acto craft blades that look like the #23 blade so I'll try it first.  I have the Elmers glue, use it for cabinet building.


----------



## speedking

davida said:


> I have the Elmers glue, use it for cabinet building.


 
  
 This is the glue that Grado uses on their wooden phones, Rez-N-Bond uses on plastic phones!


----------



## DavidA

speedking said:


> This is the glue that Grado uses on their wooden phones, Rez-N-Bond uses on plastic phones!


 
 Rez-N-Bond is for plastic to plastic use, it will not work on wood as the wood is very porous.  Also, if its the same stuff I used to build acrylic fish tanks then its permanent, will have to break or cut to separate.
  
 After looking at some of the glue that I removed from the edge of the RS2e, it looks like the Elmers plastic wood glue that I have been using.


----------



## GreenBow

davida said:


> Been away from this thread for a while and man did it move fast.
> 
> Question for anyone that has removed drivers from any wood cup model, what is the best way to do it without damaging the cup?  I need to change the cable on my RS2e since it was damaged by girlfriend when cooking, cable got accidentally sliced along with the peppers, ouch.


 

 Wouldn't it be the same as splitting the cups, or liberating the drivers, on the plastic Grado models. In other words heating the cups until the glue becomes soft.


----------



## CH23

greenbow said:


> Wouldn't it be the same as splitting the cups, or liberating the drivers, on the plastic Grado models. In other words heating the cups until the glue becomes soft.


 

 yeah but, wood. wood loves water just a bit too much. unlike plastic which doesn't care much for water, and definitely doesn't try to hold it all.


----------



## GreenBow

ch23 said:


> yeah but, wood. wood loves water just a bit too much. unlike plastic which doesn't care much for water, and definitely doesn't try to hold it all.


 
  
 I am only making a suggestion so I don't know if it will work. However I imagine the glue is not water based, or will be absorbed by Grado wood cups. I dunno though!


----------



## DavidA

greenbow said:


> Wouldn't it be the same as splitting the cups, or liberating the drivers, on the plastic Grado models. In other words heating the cups until the glue becomes soft.


 
  


greenbow said:


> I am only making a suggestion so I don't know if it will work. However I imagine the glue is not water based, or will be absorbed by Grado wood cups. I dunno though!


 
 The glue used is not water based, its a latex plastic wood glue from what I can tell, it really is similar to the latex wood glue that I use for wood working (cabinet, book/display shelves, tables, etc), gives a really good bond and is water proof once it dries.  I tried heating up some small pieces that I scraped off and they don't melt/soften like the glue used in the plastic/metal cup Grados.  It might be a special solvent based glue but I have no way of finding this out and doubt that Grado will provide this info


----------



## speedking

davida said:


> After looking at some of the glue that I removed from the edge of the RS2e, it looks like the Elmers plastic wood glue that I have been using.


 
 it is Elmers Wood Glue Max


----------



## speedking

greenbow said:


> Wouldn't it be the same as splitting the cups, or liberating the drivers, on the plastic Grado models. In other words heating the cups until the glue becomes soft.


 

 I never use heater cause i'm afraid i'll destroy the drivers!


----------



## GreenBow

speedking said:


> I never use heater cause i'm afraid i'll destroy the drivers!


 

 Is there another way? I keep forgetting I mean to buy wood cups for my 225e.


----------



## speedking

greenbow said:


> Is there another way? I keep forgetting I mean to buy wood cups for my 225e.


 

 If you like to liberate the driver safely just use the round blade I said before,
 I always stick it carefully between the driver and the plastic sleeve,this way it "breaks" the glue.


----------



## DavidA

greenbow said:


> Is there another way? I keep forgetting I mean to buy wood cups for my 225e.


 
 Hot water is the easiest way I've found with plastic cups like the SR-225


----------



## GreenBow

speedking said:


> If you like to liberate the driver safely just use the round blade I said before,
> I always stick it carefully between the driver and the plastic sleeve,this way it "breaks" the glue.


 
  


davida said:


> Hot water is the easiest way I've found with plastic cups like the SR-225


 
  
 OK then. All good. Thank you very much.


----------



## joseph69

greenbow said:


> Is there another way? I keep forgetting I mean to buy wood cups for my 225e.


 
 I've always used a blow dryer to separate the drivers from the cups on the (SR models) while covering the drivers/grills on the cups with blue painters tape and never had an issue with damaging the drivers…just a little heat and some elbow grease separate them very easily. Then to re-assemble them I use hot glue. I personally would never put my HP's in hot water!
  
 EDIT: I never cover the drivers/grills while separating the driver/cups…I place the drivers face down and let the heat escape through the grills. I only cover the drivers with tape when liberating them so no plastic goes inside the drivers, sorry.


----------



## GreenBow

joseph69 said:


> I've always used a blow dryer to separate the drivers from the cups on the (SR models) while covering the drivers/grills on the cups with blue painters tape and never had an issue with damaging the drivers…just a little heat and some elbow grease separate them very easily. Then to re-assemble them I use hot glue. I personally would never put my HP's in hot water!


 
  
 I wondered about hot water. However I figured using a cloth and hot water making the cloth hot would work. Put the hot cloth on the headphone. I think any solution is OK.


----------



## krud484

amictus said:


> Gradoheads - I am in need of some advice and opinions on a tube amp or a hybrid to use with my increasing community of Grado headphones (only 4 at the moment: SR60i, RS1i/e Frankenstein, PS500, GH1). I have the Schiit Lyr (first version) which is far too noisy to use with Grados, but which hints at what might be... I'm interested at any price level, really, just for the information. Thanks in advance!


 
  


joseph69 said:


> Yes, I have a WA6 and I will never part with it. I parted with my original WA6 at one time to buy the WA6-SE and regretted it, so I sold it and bought another WA6. The WA6 is built like a tank and sounds beautiful, plus there are more than enough tube rolling combos for it…well worth every penny IMO.
> 
> I had the Lyr at one point also and had no issues with noise what so ever, but it did run very hot.
> Is it the tubes your using that are noisy?


 
 I can attest that the Lyr 2 with the tubes I'm rolling is whisper quiet on all of my headphones. It pairs quite nicely with Grados. All Schiit amps are meant to run hot; I think in just about every manual Schiit has a different quirky blurb about how hot they run. Tube rolling isn't something to overlook or take lightly. No two vac-tubes offer the same sound signature, they're all unique in their own regard. When you're looking for one, it really depends on what kind of tube sound you're looking for. I bought mine from Upscale Audio. They are the only site on the net that actually tests and grades both new and NOS tubes for sound quality. They grade in microphony which tells you how quiet they run. They burn them in for 72 hours straight to test endurance and other things. I wanted a tube that sounded airy, with a wider soundstage, while still having an impactfull bass. Kevin at Upscale offers descriptions and reviews to better the detriment to your wallet. After putting in over 20 hours, I noticed grand scale separation. Clarity out in the left and right channels is superb in showcasing the layers. Vocals sound smoother, airier, and richer. Bass and treble have a more neutral impact that is faithful to the music. Most of all, highs with sibilance or any sharpness are nicely rolled off in all the right areas.


----------



## DavidA

Got a Lyr2 also, its dead quiet on low gain but tubes also make a difference as some do get a slight hum on high gain while others are still dead quiet.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

greenbow said:


> I wondered about hot water. However I figured using a cloth and hot water making the cloth hot would work. Put the hot cloth on the headphone. I think any solution is OK.


 
 I imagine using hair dryer would be safer and achieve the same effects?


----------



## DavidA

williamleonhart said:


> I imagine using hair dryer would be safer and achieve the same effects?


 
 I worry that the hot air from the hair dryer would damage the thin film of the drivers, that's the reason I use a shallow pan of hot water.  You could tape up the back vent and front but then there is chance that you could melt the adhesive of the tape on to the cup.  I guess everyone has their own preferred way of doing this, if it works then that's all that matters.
  
 The problem I had was with the wood cup Grado, they don't use hot glue on them.
  
@speedking, thanks for your help, its a lot of work to get the driver out from wood cups, hope I never have to do this again.


----------



## Blazer39

joseph69 said:


> (HERE'S) a little something new from Grado.


 

 just in time..i was looking to get new IEM today 
  
 would like to see some reviews before purchasing tho..original igi had mixed reviews.


----------



## krud484

davida said:


> Got a Lyr2 also, its dead quiet on low gain but tubes also make a difference as some do get a slight hum on high gain while others are still dead quiet.


 

 I can put mine on high gain with my HD600s and it is still dead quiet no humming. I prefer to match the impendance with the gain options which could what's causing your humming issue. Low gain is supposed to be for 32 and 50 ohms. High gain is for 300 and 600 ohms. Of course that can't be said for every headphone. My Hifiman HE-400 has a 35 ohm impendance and is too quiet on low gain. I have to flip it to high to get range of the dial needed. My Grados sound real nice in low gain though.


----------



## j0val

joedoe said:


> Schiit stack is solid, but I might recommend the Little Dot 1+ and an odac before those if we're talking a Grado specific setup.


 
  
 Thanks for the recommendation. I feel like the amp is a tougher choice compared to the headphones. There are so many combinations to choose from. I want something good, but i don't want to break the bank. The little dot and odac sounds like a good combo. Any thoughts on a portable dac/amp? I've been considering the Apogee Groove becuase I also have a couple iems I use when I'm out studying or at work.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

j0val said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. I feel like the amp is a tougher choice compared to the headphones. There are so many combinations to choose from. I want something good, but i don't want to break the bank. The little dot and odac sounds like a good combo. Any thoughts on a portable dac/amp? I've been considering the Apogee Groove becuase I also have a couple iems I use when I'm out studying or at work.


 
 It seems JoeDoe and I are firmly in the ODAC & LD I+ camp. Some will argue the ODAC is the best DAC ever (in all price-ranges), and while I can't be sure of that I can say that it's very hard to find DACs under, say 700 USD that can surpass the ODAC in terms of quality. The LD I+ also will be surpassed by expensive tube amps, but in "not breaking the bank" territory it's a gem, because you can drastically improve the sound quality for a small sum of money. You won't believe what you hear from the I+ when you plug in the MUSES 8820  and some cheap tubes like EI Yugos, which can both be bought for less than 10 dollars. 
  
 On portable dac/amp, personally I'd only buy the JDS C5D. If you don't mind carrying a bit more, you can choose the JDS ODAC revB and the JDS C5 amp, which is better than the C5D in regards to both DAC and amp. A Cmoy amp is also quite fun, with opamp rolling options, and has great synergy with Grados. However the C5D already offers what I consider solid SQ for mobile use. And also, stay away from the Fiio, iBasso, Cayin stuffs.


----------



## DavidA

williamleonhart said:


> It seems JoeDoe and I are firmly in the ODAC & LD I+ camp. Some will argue the ODAC is the best DAC ever (in all price-ranges), and while I can't be sure of that I can say that it's very hard to find DACs under, say 700 USD that can surpass the ODAC in terms of quality. The LD I+ also will be surpassed by expensive tube amps, but in "not breaking the bank" territory it's a gem, because you can drastically improve the sound quality for a small sum of money. You won't believe what you hear from the I+ when you plug in the MUSES 8820  and some cheap tubes like EI Yugos, which can both be bought for less than 10 dollars.
> 
> On portable dac/amp, personally I'd only buy the JDS C5D. If you don't mind carrying a bit more, you can choose the JDS ODAC revB and the JDS C5 amp, which is better than the C5D in regards to both DAC and amp. A Cmoy amp is also quite fun, with opamp rolling options, and has great synergy with Grados. However the C5D already offers what I consider solid SQ for mobile use. And also, stay away from the Fiio, iBasso, Cayin stuffs.


 
 I tried a ODAC/O2 and found them neutral/bright and thin sounding, I prefer the original Fiio X3, smother and drives my headphones better, this is just my experience so far.  Could be the headphones I had when I had the ODAC/O2, HD-700, HE-400, SRH-180 and HD-650


----------



## whirlwind

krud484 said:


> davida said:
> 
> 
> > Got a Lyr2 also, its dead quiet on low gain but tubes also make a difference as some do get a slight hum on high gain while others are still dead quiet.
> ...


 
 In my experience with Grado's and tubes....I always prefer a low gain tube also...they sound wonderful with low gain tubes , IMO.
  
 Of course, everyone's MMV.


----------



## Bonobo Loco

davida said:


> Got a Lyr2 also, its dead quiet on low gain but tubes also make a difference as some do get a slight hum on high gain while others are still dead quiet.


 

 Does the Lyr2 also require a separate DAC or is it a stand alone unit? If it does need a DAC, which would be a good choice? Or maybe a list of the top 3 choices would be helpful, thanks.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

bonobo loco said:


> Does the Lyr2 also require a separate DAC or is it a stand alone unit? If it does need a DAC, which would be a good choice? Or maybe a list of the top 3 choices would be helpful, thanks.



 

Lyr2 has no DAC, but of course can run from the analog Line Out from your source.

I have the Schiit Bifrost Uber Multibit USB2 DAC with my Schiit Lyr 2. Matches the footprint to make a stackable unit and sounds wonderful.


----------



## fjrabon

ruthieandjohn said:


> bonobo loco said:
> 
> 
> > Does the Lyr2 also require a separate DAC or is it a stand alone unit? If it does need a DAC, which would be a good choice? Or maybe a list of the top 3 choices would be helpful, thanks.
> ...


 

 I had the Schiit Bifrost 4490 (ie regular Bifrost in their current line) with my Lyr2, and it was also a great pairing.  The Bifrost is the DAC in the Schiit line that is "meant" to match up with the Lyr


----------



## DavidA

bonobo loco said:


> Does the Lyr2 also require a separate DAC or is it a stand alone unit? If it does need a DAC, which would be a good choice? Or maybe a list of the top 3 choices would be helpful, thanks.


 
 Like the previous two posters I also have a Bifrost (2 actually-MB and Uber), it does make a nice double stack.  Do you have a price limit?  If not, my current wish list is MHDT Pagoda, AudioGD Master 9 and Yggy, I've heard all three and I was impressed, but my spending has other priorities so they will have to wait.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I compared the Grado GH-1, the GH-1 with G Cush, and the RS2e using the 10-feature, 3-way method I often use, which I report in the GH-1 thread here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/775282/grado-gh-1-discussion/675#post_12397254 . In short, the replacement of the L bowls on the GH-1 with over-ear G-Cush improves its sound to very close to that of the RS2e. The RS2e excels at transparency, the GH-1 at subbass, and the GH-1 with G Cush at soundstage and positional resolution.


----------



## SurvivorNVL

So, the RS2e as well sounds excellent with G-Cush?


----------



## joseph69

survivornvl said:


> So, the RS2e as well sounds excellent with G-Cush?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

survivornvl said:


> So, the RS2e as well sounds excellent with G-Cush?



Haven't tried it. I doubt that the G Cush could improve the RS2e and would most likely degrade it, both because the RS2e is so highly ranked that it can only go down, and that experience of myself and others that non stock pads generally worsn, not improve, the sound of a Grado, except for the G Cush on the GH-1. But I may take a quick listen. If it improved the subbass and/or soundstage of the RS2e without sacrificing anything, it would indeed be a wonderful improvement on an already great headphone.


----------



## Amish

I use the G-Cush with my 325s and could never go back. It has nothing to do with sound but everything to do with comfort. I couldn't use my 325s without discomfort after say 1 hour of use but now I can wear these all damn day in total comfort. For the 325's I would say the bigger pads provide a bit more of a warm sound. Slight but there.


----------



## JoeDoe

amish said:


> I use the G-Cush with my 325s and could never go back. It has nothing to do with sound but everything to do with comfort. I couldn't use my 325s without discomfort after say 1 hour of use but now I can wear these all damn day in total comfort. For the 325's I would say the bigger pads provide a bit more of a warm sound. Slight but there.


 
 Totally agree. G cush pads on any metal Grado is a good call. Oh, and the GH!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

amish said:


> I use the G-Cush with my 325s and could never go back. It has nothing to do with sound but everything to do with comfort. I couldn't use my 325s without discomfort after say 1 hour of use but now I can wear these all damn day in total comfort. For the 325's I would say the bigger pads provide a bit more of a warm sound. Slight but there.



The shiny chrome suggests to me that you have the SR325is, not the SR325, which is satin. Great headphones and HARD to find in chrome (most SR325is headphones are satin).


----------



## GreenBow

amish said:


> I use the G-Cush with my 325s and could never go back. It has nothing to do with sound but everything to do with comfort. I couldn't use my 325s without discomfort after say 1 hour of use but now I can wear these all damn day in total comfort. For the 325's I would say the bigger pads provide a bit more of a warm sound. Slight but there.


 
  
 It might well be that your ears are not right for the L-cusion. However is probably the case of positioning. I started a thread on it ages ago. Only about four posts but it's there to quote now. Basically it explains how L-cushions can be painful to wear for even short periods, or perfect to wear all day.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/754373/grado-l-cushion-comfort-for-sr225-ps500#post_11345196


----------



## whirlwind

Been listening to my 225i this morning.
  
 Listening to .38 Special - The Very Best Of The A&M years.
  
 After this, I am going to switch over to the flat pads.
  
 I have actually always liked the L cushion, as there are actually over the ear for me...probably puts my ears closer to the driver than most. 
  
 Great cans...especially for the price.


----------



## Amish

ruthieandjohn said:


> The shiny chrome suggests to me that you have the SR325is, not the SR325, which is satin. Great headphones and HARD to find in chrome (most SR325is headphones are satin).


 
  
 You are correct. (About the model) I just never type them up that way but I suppose I should so as not to confuse people on which model I have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just updated my signature to reflect the correct model.


----------



## Amish

greenbow said:


> It might well be that your ears are not right for the L-cusion. However is probably the case of positioning. I started a thread on it ages ago. Only about four posts but it's there to quote now. Basically it explains how L-cushions can be painful to wear for even short periods, or perfect to wear all day.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/754373/grado-l-cushion-comfort-for-sr225-ps500#post_11345196


 
  
 Nice thread man. For me it didn't matter how I placed them on my ears. Centered or off centered. The problem for me was my ears touched the inside of the cans and after awhile my ears would start to ache. I wear glasses as well which didn't help.


----------



## whirlwind

Happy Saturday "Gradoheads"


----------



## GreenBow

amish said:


> Nice thread man. For me it didn't matter how I placed them on my ears. Centered or off centered. The problem for me was my ears touched the inside of the cans and after awhile my ears would start to ache. I wear glasses as well which didn't help.


 
  
 Thank you. That's why I said it might just very well be your ears. However I should add, that something similar happened to to me but only for a while. I remember my ears pressing on the white parts of the headphone cups, in the inner part of the pads. I remember thinking that means the pads have softened and I'd be wrangling with them forever. Strangley though that was not the case. It might have just been how I was wearing them at the time. No idea, but I wear my SR225e for hours on end sometimes, in perfect comfort.
  
 Sorry it didn't help.


----------



## joseph69

amish said:


> Nice thread man. For me it didn't matter how I placed them on my ears. Centered or off centered. The problem for me was my ears touched the inside of the cans and after awhile my ears would start to ache. I wear glasses as well which didn't help.


 
 Relieve the clamping force and place the arms of your glasses on top of the cushions.


----------



## krud484

greenbow said:


> It might well be that your ears are not right for the L-cusion. However is probably the case of positioning. I started a thread on it ages ago. Only about four posts but it's there to quote now. Basically it explains how L-cushions can be painful to wear for even short periods, or perfect to wear all day.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/754373/grado-l-cushion-comfort-for-sr225-ps500#post_11345196


 
 After some fine tuning in my listening setup, I think I finally had a break through on the GH1 w/G. Changing the on ear position to be further back, more over the ear canal/lobe really helped. Highs became clearer, and bass was felt not just heard. Imaging seemed improve; either that or I'm paying better attention.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It could also be having reached a turning point in the burn in period needed to clean up the highs, scrape off that shouty layer, offering true clarity.


----------



## joseph69

krud484 said:


> After some fine tuning in my listening setup, I think I finally had a break through on the GH1 w/G. Changing the on ear position to be further back, more over the ear canal/lobe really helped. Highs became clearer, and bass was felt not just heard. Imaging seemed improve; either that or I'm paying better attention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 +1 on this.
 I noticed the bass had gotten much tighter on my GH-1 around 80hrs…but I actually wear mine a bit forward.


----------



## Spirulina780

joseph69 said:


> krud484 said:
> 
> 
> > After some fine tuning in my listening setup, I think I finally had a break through on the GH1 w/G. Changing the on ear position to be further back, more over the ear canal/lobe really helped. Highs became clearer, and bass was felt not just heard. Imaging seemed improve; either that or I'm paying better attention.
> ...


 
  
 80 hours? seems like i have a lot of burn in to do on my RS1i


----------



## joseph69

spirulina780 said:


> 80 hours? seems like i have a lot of burn in to do on my RS1i


 
 Sure do!
 Also the lower end on the GH-1 has gotten much fuller.


----------



## krud484

joseph69 said:


> +1 on this.
> I noticed the bass had gotten much tighter on my GH-1 around 80hrs…but I actually wear mine a bit forward.


 

 Under 40 hours here. It took more than 1 hour fiddling with how they rest on my head to really discern the difference. I tried the high-forward fit, and dead center fit. Low and further back caresses my ears with nice comfort. It seems like the drivers are closer to the ears. Maybe I'm tricking the G cush into being the L cush in terms of how close the drivers are to the ear.


----------



## joseph69

krud484 said:


> Under 40 hours here. It took more than 1 hour fiddling with how they rest on my head to really discern the difference. I tried the high-forward fit, and dead center fit. Low and further back caresses my ears with nice comfort. It seems like the drivers are closer to the ears. Maybe I'm tricking the G cush into being the L cush in terms of how close the drivers are to the ear.


 
 Once you get to 80hrs +/- the bass gets tighter and deeper/fuller.
 I wear mine centered in height to my ears, but more forward rather than centered/back.


----------



## krud484

Did some spot checking with the GH1 regarding bass, and what better contrast than Bob Marley and NIN? The Barry Diament masters of the Wailers have such deep warm extension in the bass. It can be thumpy in spots, others I can hear the clear picking. Vocals both lead and backup have never sounded so clear and vivid. Guitar has such nuance in the tiny twangly picking. There is real analogue character to these masters. NIN of course sound very digital. Bass is also thumpy, not much in the picking department. Seems more neutral in it's impact than the HD600s and HE-400s. Great imaging though, some smooth pans, and pinpoint activity. Better separation than I remember, more guitar layers, keyboards, easy handling of all the distortion. Not terribly fatiguing. For compressed music, the GH1 is fairly transparent. I can hear the hard limiters on the Fragile tracks that have real drums.
  
 Really looking forward to that 80-100hrs mark though. I'll get there eventually!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I compared the Grado SR80e, SR125e, and SR125 in a post *here* in the e-series thread. The SR80e might appeal more for those seeking transparency and treble detail, while the SR125e might appeal to those seeking more bass and more soundstage. The SR125 original version outshines both others in most of these tests, despite weakness in soundstage. It is also the most comfortable, as it is thinner on the ear and lighter in weight than the two -e series headphones.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*Grado HF-1 vs. SR125 vs. PS500*
  
 Since I was set up to compare a backlog of headphones, I have compared the Grado HF-1, SR125, and PS500 using the three-way comparison method I have described *here.*
  
 The HF-1 is a special edition made by Grado for head-fi.org several years ago, and its quantities are limited.  I chose the SR125 for comparison because both headphones have flat earpieces, predating the deepening of the earpiece and moving the driver further from the ear as done in the -i series and -e series. The SR125 also won in the comparison referenced in the immediately previous post that I wrote above.   I chose the PS500 as the third comparison, because it shares the two-layer construction that the HF-1 pioneered, in which a wooden cup is enclosed in an external cup of another material... plastic in the HF-1 and metal in the PS500.
  
 The SR125 is the flattest (thinnest) of the headphones. placing the driver closest to the ear.  It also uses S-pads (flat against the ear).  The HF-1 has a similar flat body, but uses the L bowls for more depth.  The PS500 has a deeper body and the thicker L bowls, moving the drivers even further from the ear and contributing to its larger soundstage.
  
 The picture shows the setup.  The HF-1, sitting on top of the Joseph Grado HPA-1 headphone amp that was used, has been spiffed up by me when I realized that the new light brown headband cover that Grado began using for their wood e-series headphones a few months ago exactly matched the wood buttons that say "HF-1."  I ordered the sheath from Grado.
  

*Clockwise from top, HF-1, PS500, and SR125, plus Joseph Grado HPA-1 amp used.*
  
 Here are the results of the comparison.  For each of the 10 rows of acoustic features, the performance of each of the headphones on that feature is ranked as first place (blue, 3 points), second place (red, 2 points), or third (yellow, 1 point). Ties are used to reflect essentially equal performance, for both ties for first place (2.5 points, purple color = blue + red) and second place (1.5 points, orange color = red + yellow). In one case ("ripping"), there was a 3-way tie as well.
  

  
 The HF-1 was good across the board, while the SR125 excelled at transparency.  The PS500 shined in the area of strong subbass, soundstage, and high-frequency detail (decomposing the elements of the attack of the finger on a bass string, highlighting subtle variations in the shaking of a shaker).


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Very nice comparison. IMO the flat-y looks of vintage low-ranged SR models are the best.


----------



## j0val

I'm into all types of music but I think there are certain tracks to really stand out with Grados; like the one linked below. Such a great track to test out the details. Anyone have any others?

https://youtu.be/hcK6_ezmw6U


----------



## DavidA

j0val said:


> I'm into all types of music but I think there are certain tracks to really stand out with Grados; like the one linked below. Such a great track to test out the details. Anyone have any others?
> 
> https://youtu.be/hcK6_ezmw6U


 
 The track sounds good with almost any headphone, when from SR-225e to HE-560 to HD-800 to T-1 to HD-650, it sounds good on all of them with a different presentation on each, nice.


----------



## j0val

davida said:


> The track sounds good with almost any headphone, when from SR-225e to HE-560 to HD-800 to T-1 to HD-650, it sounds good on all of them with a different presentation on each, nice.




You tested it out on all of those? That's quite a collection.


----------



## DavidA

j0val said:


> You tested it out on all of those? That's quite a collection.


 
 You can look at my profile for the rest, I love collecting headphones for their different sound signatures.  I don't believe too much in "upgrade" from one headphone to another, just another way to present the music
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,  l like variety.


----------



## coastal1

Any suggestions for best starting point with Grados <$500? 
  
 I find that I generally end up spending more in the long run if I start too low so would probably skip the SR60, SR80, and SR125.  Though of course more expensive doesn't always = better.
  
 The SR225e, SR325e and Rs2e seem like a possible places to start, though happy to go used which may open more options.
  
 Is the newer "e" series generally preferred over previous generations, or just a matter of personal preference?
  
 Thanks


----------



## ruthieandjohn

coastal1 said:


> Any suggestions for best starting point with Grados <$500?
> 
> I find that I generally end up spending more in the long run if I start too low so would probably skip the SR60, SR80, and SR125.  Though of course more expensive doesn't always = better.
> 
> ...


 
 RS2e, without question.  The new -e is generally preferred over its older counterpart, though in the case of the RS1e, folks prefer the older RS1i instead, and forthe top-of-the-line PS1000, there is about an equal split between folks preferring the PS1000 vs. the PS1000e.
  
 The -e series tends to provide a bit more bass, and for three models (RS1e, GS1000e, and PS1000e), increases the driver size from 44 mm to 50 mm.  It also increases the number of conductors (and hence the thickness and weight) of the cord.  Grado indicates that the drivers have been "tuned" differently for the -e series (they indicate e as a new design), which might mean that they have prestressed or put "dope" on the driver membranes.


----------



## Amictus

Grado Headphone Comparison: SR60i, RS1i/e red drivers, PS500, GH1
  
 I started this in order to get a handle on how the RS1i/e that I had bought (thinking that I had bought a, RS1i) had developed since I first got it.
  
 My Grado story so far can be summarised as follows: A couple of years ago I bought a Meridian Explorer amp/dac which came bundled with a Grado SR60i. I had low expectations and wasn’t looking for another pair of headphones at the time. Then I listened to them. I was astonished. These budget headphones had something, an immediacy, that I had never heard before. They seemed a little bright and tinny on first listen, unburned-in. Nonetheless, my Grado journey had begun. I did a lot of reading on Head-fi and decided to go straight for the RS1i, which seemed to have a large halo of approval around it. I ordered it from Grado UK.
  
 When the RS1 arrived it said RS1i on the pizza box, but inside I found that I had something rather different - the transitional RS1i/e with red drivers that protrude 3/16” out of the cups and with the 1/4” plug. The workmanship (glue, seating of the drivers in the cups) seemed pretty sloppy. The sound was a big disappointment. I recount this story in the Grado RS1e matters (and impressions) thread. There I describe the sound as follows, “they sounded shrill, bassless and boxed-in. They distorted with large ensembles playing loudly and were, in general, hugely disappointing.”
  
 Well, still looking for the SR60i sound taken to the max I ordered a PS500 that I saw on Amazon, avoiding the PS500e in case that was as much of a disaster as the RS1i/e. Then (sigh) Gradolatry started to work and I found myself pulling the trigger on the GH1. Through all this, I suddenly became aware that the RS1i/e had improved a lot, and I became curious as to how all these cans sounded when carefully compared. I made sure that the GH1 had at least 150 hours on it, hooking up the PS500 and the RS1i/e at the same time for a long dose of BBC Radio 3 HD.
  
 Then I started to listen. I decided to use the following:
  
*The Equipment*
  
 Macbook Pro 2015 with Amarra (not locked down for music only) - Chord TT - Chord amp out or Lyr with Amperex Orange Globes connected with Atlas Equator Mk III interconnect. I rolled the tubes eventually to Telefunken E88CCs to minimise the hum that the Orange Globes seemed to accentuate in the Lyr. The headphones were:
  
 Grado SR60i with L pads
 Grado RS1i/e Frankenstein - serial number 31578
 Grado PS500 - serial number 3471
 Grado GH1
 No mods to the above, which all have more than 150 hours on them.
  
 (Sennheiser HD800 with Cardas Clear was in reserve as a non-Grado reference)
  
*The Music*
  
*Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn, “Revelge”, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, LSO, Georg Szell, original release 1968. Played from a .flac file.*
  
 This wonderful Walter Legge/Christopher Parker recording was made in Kingsway Hall, London, and has been a standard test album whenever I have bought new equipment. It has a realistic soundstage and a well-balanced recording of the orchestra. Fischer-Dieskau’s characteristic incisiveness is matched by Szell’s sharp-eared conducting.
  
*SR60i* - From the Chord TT output: Sounds wonderful, punching above its weight. The separation between the strands of the music is well represented, but the bass is a bit boomy, although surprisingly plentiful. The left-right of the soundstage is well reproduced, but the depth of the hall is less well rendered. F-D’s biting line sometimes causes a slight distortion on accents, as do loud brass sounds. There is the occasional burst of shrillness.
 Switching to the (noisy with Grados) Schitt Lyr: The sound is slightly less forward, the bass being less boomy. The timpani are particularly cleaner-sounding. The singer is less forward. The space between the instruments is more audible, (if you see what I mean!) and the fortissimo outbursts are more contained, just.
 I am pretty amazed but the sound of these cans that I ‘bought’ free, bundled with the Meridian Explorer amp/dac. They turned out to be expensive, however, as I then started buying Grados.
  
*RS1i/e* - It says RS1i on the pizza box, but they have the protruding red drivers and are definitively Frankensteins.
 The problems with this recording are still clear, listening from the Chord TT output. Indeed, the lateral soundstage is slightly shrunken and there is very little depth. The ‘colours’ of the sound, the timbral richness of the music, is better realised than with the SR60i.
  
 The Lyr opens up the soundstage nicely, but imparts slightly less clarity. It’s a warm and satisfying sound, but a tad less crisp.
  
*PS500 *- This is a more natural presentation than either of the above. Straight out of the Chord TT, it just sounds right. It is, however, less forensic than either of the above with this recording. The singer’s voice doesn’t cause any shrillness or distortion on playback, but the bass is less sharply etched. the mid-range is very musical and fluid, but I’m missing some of the detail. Also - is the treble a little rolled-off, even for my old ears?
  
 Switching to the Lyr: the gain in focus in the bass line is welcome, and there is a bit more detail. Generally speaking, the PS500 is giving me a more analogue style of sound. A quick switch back reveals that the RS1i/e provides a more exciting and forward sound at the cost of some control. The PS500 is a bit like a kindly parent who glosses over the scary bits of the story, while remaining an excellent story-teller.
  
*GH1 *- with L cushions (sorry @joseph69 and @stacker45). Through the Chord TT this provides the forensic quality of detailing that I missed somewhat in the PS500 while remaining very natural-sounding. It is actually quite an effort to listen to the music critically. The soundstage is somewhat close in, in the manner of the RS1i/e, but the loud moments are less inclined to catch the cans out with moments of distortion.
  
 Switching to the Lyr: Fischer-Dieskau is singing, standing right in front of me. The soundstage is open and satisfying in all three dimensions. These cans are a cut above the others for this recording.
  
*HD800* - Included as a non-Grado comparison. There is a much more ample soundstage than the Grados, but the sound is not so involving if you have come straight out of Gradoland. When I first put them on my head, the word ‘veil’ briefly flashed through my head. The sound is wonderfully reproduced and controlled, but I never forget that I am listening to a recording, not with this music, on this occasion, with this equipment. The experience is beautifully mediated with the HD800, but with the GH1 the music is just there.
  
 Time for a pause.
  
 Moving on…
  
*Carmen Gomes Inc: “I’m on Fire”, from “A Thousand Shades of Blue”, on the Sound Liaison Label. A 96kHz-24bit .wav file.*
 The track is on Youtube with a video.
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cESlSxcBEdo

*SR60i* - The sound is awesome straight off. I hesitated to include this track because I thought that the recording was a little too close-miked, maybe be too Grado for Grado, if you see what I mean. With the SR60i on my head, out of the Chord directly, I wonder why I ever used another headphone. Moving to the Lyr, and trying to ignore the distracting hum, the music is more liquid, but less immediate. The three musicians - guitar, percussion, string bass - are in a more believable space, but the effect is less immediate. Returning to the Chord TT reinforces my preference for the solid state experience on this track with the SR60i. This music doesn’t have the brusque volume contrasts of the Mahler, playing to the strengths of these budget Grados.
  
*RS1i/e* - There is more, but closer in. There is more bass, and a great sense of immediacy and timbre, almost too much. The cans are very revealing. Moving to the Lyr produces a more svelte and smooth sound, apart from the impossible hum. (Time for a Lyr 2?). Smoochville USA.
  
*PS500* - The slightly generalized sound that characterized the sound of the PS500 with the Mahler orchestral song above is less evident with a small ensemble. This is a very musical sound with a bit of a bass over-emphasis. Out of the Chord, the PS500 smooches. Out of the Lyr, the sound is good, but a little more recessed. The Chord wins. The PS500 sings. I like it with this track.
  
*GH1* - Once again, the sound is very convincing. As I go from Grado to Grado I can’t believe that the next one can be really better than the one on my head at the time. Once again, however, the GH1 stuns with its clarity and soundstage, while not losing the characteristic Grado presence. Switching to the Lyr brings a wonderful sound which is just a little less immediate but has a compensating warmth. Fanatical multiple comparisons of the thrice-sung “Oh-oh-oh, I’m on fire…” at around the two minute mark shed little light apart from the fact that through the Lyr, the lady thinks that she is on fire. Straight from the Chord TT, she’s on fire. I’m standing too close.
  
 Time for a pause. Ordered the Schiit Vali 2 to have a less noisy hybrid tube amp around. Received it and liked it but decided to stick with the noisy Lyr for consistency at this stage.
  
*Tom Waits: “Hold On” from the album “Mule Variations”. Ripped to .wav.*
  
*SR60i *- Deafened myself briefly by not being cautious about the level of the Chord TT. Picked myself up off the floor and started again. I find that this is such a satisfying sound: the instruments surround the singer and are well represented. The bass is clear, warm and present, the picking of the guitar strings nicely etched. Is the voice a little ‘veiled’? Moving to the Lyr.
 Tom Waits’ voice is much more realistic and ‘there’ out of the Lyr. The presentation of the instruments is more relaxed and in a closer acoustic than straight from the Chord. The guitars are less forensically detailed - a little less vivid, but certainly an easier listen.
  
*RS1i/e* - On the Chord, the sound is closer in than with the SR60i. This gives the impression of less separation of the instruments - or is it just an impression? As I listen, the string bass holds its own, but the plucked instruments are rather a jumble, decreasing listening pleasure. Waits’ voice sounds good, though. No veil - but could be more open and vivid (sitting on the fence here).
 On the Lyr (More intrusive hum than with the SR60i) the sound opens up nicely but the comments about the sound out of the Chord direct hold good. Apart from the voice: the sound is less nuanced, and the nuances in Waits’ voice are to die for. In the line “how I wish you were still here with me” there is a emotional, strangulated quality on the word “me” at 2:36. It’s smoothed out by the Lyr with these cans. In the text that follows, this is the “me” test.
  
*PS500* - Wow! Hello music! Hello soundstage! I’m struggling to listen critically again because the music is just there. Something very strange is going on. The narrative quality of the performance is much enhanced. The more prominent bass counts for much is the improvement that I’m hearing - the sound has just opened up. I could use a little (little, little, little) more brightness, and there is a looseness about the sound of the string bass which has something of the HD650 about it (for fans of that can), but it does serve to anchor the sound beautifully. “me” is not quite rendered with the accuracy that I have heard elsewhere.
  
 The sound is more expansive on the Lyr, with wider soundstage, but I’m not sure that I need ‘more expansive’ with the PS500. The string bass is a bit muffled and the edge on Waits’ voice is smoothed over. Switching back to the outputs on the TT brings confirmation that the PS500 fares much better straight out of the Chord. Interesting.
  
*GH1* - Hello brightness. Welcome back! The GH1 grabs the sound and takes no prisoners. I asked a hi-fi salesman once that difficult-to-answer question that we all ask sometimes - you know, the one that goes “if I buy X rather than Y, what do I get for my extra $1500?” His answer was “more!” Not a mega-detailed reply, but we all know how it sounds and feels when we suddenly hear “more!” This is more. There is a more forensic insight into the presence of the instruments and Waits’ voice is just there: you can hear the anxiety rising in his singing, the tortured lyricism, the brief flashes of tenderness… The bass is not too different from the PS500, but is more quick and precise. What had sounded a bit like guitar soup on the RS1i/e is now much more detailed. Could it be better? I don’t know. I would love to hear it on a PS1000 to see. Somehow the narrative feel that the PS500 brought to the song isn’t quite as a strong or natural, but there is so much more detail.
  
 To the Lyr. First reactions - the Lyr makes the instruments sound a little tinny, while giving them a ‘bloom’. The sound is less fatiguing than the Chord with these cans, but there is a loss of punch. The voice, though. The Lyr follows the thread of Waits’ singing in a very compelling way, making the sound seem more pleasing.
  
 Going back to the Chord I realize that the Lyr has taken the edge off the singer’s voice, making us lose half of its expressive power. The Chord wins.
  
 I’m tempted to make a quick excursion to the Vali 2 (with single Siemens E88CC). The sound is better than the Lyr (surprised face). The bass is clean and articulate. We don’t get quite as much out of Tom Waits’s voice, but the amp passes the “me” test with flying colours. It’s warm, satisfying sound that gives a tremendous impulse to the musical story-telling. Terrific for the price, and a good solution for those who find the Chord TT output too bright for these cans. Going back to the Chord, though, I find a greater truth to the colours of the music - that feeling the the timbres are right, the instruments sound like that, the voice sounded like that. It’s bright, but it’s beautiful.

 CONCLUSION
 I’ve decided to stop there, despite having a couple more tracks lined up. I started these comparisons in order to make some judgements about the state of my RS1i/e and whether it was rather better than it first seemed when I got it a couple of hundred hours ago. It is. It is the most immediate of the Grados tested here, and has a nice, tight bass. Its revelation of musical colour is superb. The soundstage is disappointing, however: two-dimensional with a slightly confused instrumental separation that becomes troubling as one listens. The SR60i is astounding. The quality of it is a revelation in this context. The PS500 is a nice, warm listen and I have often reached for it in the past. With the right recording, it tells the story most beautifully. The GH1 easily bests the other three, in my opinion, through the equipment that I’m using. There is no telling where these cans are going, and they have qualities way beyond the normal penny-in-the-slot judgements about Grados. I have compared them to the HD800 with Cardas Clear and they are not embarrassed by the comparison. They are quite remarkable.
 I have not yet done a comparison using the G cushions, and I have not, and this is the most important missing factor, done a comparison with the current RS1e with the tan headband. My ‘transitional’ RS1i/e has some very remarkable qualities - if the defects have been ironed out, then the RS1e could be a worthy successor to its distinguished antecedents. It would be nice to know.
 My next task is to do some comparisons with the G cush…


----------



## ruthieandjohn

amictus said:


> Grado Headphone Comparison: SR60i, RS1i/e red drivers, PS500, GH1
> 
> I started this in order to get a handle on how the RS1i/e that I had bought (thinking that I had bought a, RS1i) had developed since I first got it.


 
@Amictus truly a FANTASTIC comparison.  Thank you for taking the time to perform the comparison with such care and to describe it in such detail!
  
 I have found that my GS1000e headphones, which also have the 50 mm drivers as do the RS1e, also improves with age.  I did a comparison to the GH-1 (with G cush) and the GS1000i at my local Grado dealer, and at the time ranked them GS1000e < GH-1/G < GS1000i.  Since then, the GS1000e are improving (just over 200 hours of use now), and when/if they surpass the GH-1/G, I will again go and compare them to the GS1000i at the store.  If the GS1000i stays better, I will buy it!
  
 I think that you will see a huge improvement in the GH-1 when you put on G cush.  I think its bass will go down, but other things (transparency, treble detail, soundstage, etc) will go up.  See my comparison *here*.


----------



## GreenBow

Yeah I love your post too @Amictus
  
 I can only draw from my experience with the SR60 (bought in 2004) and audition of the SR60i, for direct relation.
  
 I will never forget those headphones. Even when played through a simple device like a Sony Walkman they do wonderous things. I am talking about the old Walkman too, with a cassette player, and an analogue radio. (Long after they went out of fashion.) I used to listen for hours. There is something that comes out of the experience and it's when you hear the tone. There is a moment when you hear a sound in the music and it lodges in your mind forever. A tone that is warm, gorgeous, and soul-soothing. From then on it's Grado love.


----------



## DavidA

coastal1 said:


> Any suggestions for best starting point with Grados <$500?
> 
> I find that I generally end up spending more in the long run if I start too low so would probably skip the SR60, SR80, and SR125.  Though of course more expensive doesn't always = better.
> 
> ...


 

 Another vote for RS2e
  
 I also have SR-225e, woody SR-60i and 3 SennGrado's


----------



## Dasenster

Hi all!
  
 Greetings from Hungary!
  
 I'm a Grado SR60e owner for three weeks. Love at first hear!
  
 I need some help, is it worth to purchase an amp? I use FiioX1, and Nad c315 Bee, and my laptop.
  
 Thnx!


----------



## DavidA

dasenster said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Greetings from Hungary!
> 
> ...


 
 The SR-60 is easy to drive, just tried my SR-60 drivers in wood cups from my X1, sounds great.  I don't know about your lap, depends on the chipset used.


----------



## Dasenster

Thanx!
  
 My laptop is an Asus X555L. I only listening music from there, when i seek for new tunes. I buy/download the music i found,  than copy to x1.
  
 So no need for amp, i suppose.
  
 After all i realy enjoy the sound of my phones!


----------



## GreenBow

dasenster said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Greetings from Hungary!
> 
> ...


 
  
 On board sound cards have come a long way. I use an Asus motherboard and enjoyed the audio on that for a good while. However I was happier when I bought a DAC that works asynchronously with my PC. Some DACs have headphone amps in them. That might be the way to go rather than buying an amp.


----------



## Amictus

ruthieandjohn said:


> @Amictus truly a FANTASTIC comparison.  Thank you for taking the time to perform the comparison with such care and to describe it in such detail!
> 
> I have found that my GS1000e headphones, which also have the 50 mm drivers as do the RS1e, also improves with age.  I did a comparison to the GH-1 (with G cush) and the GS1000i at my local Grado dealer, and at the time ranked them GS1000e < GH-1/G < GS1000i.  Since then, the GS1000e are improving (just over 200 hours of use now), and when/if they surpass the GH-1/G, I will again go and compare them to the GS1000i at the store.  If the GS1000i stays better, I will buy it!
> 
> I think that you will see a huge improvement in the GH-1 when you put on G cush.  I think its bass will go down, but other things (transparency, treble detail, soundstage, etc) will go up.  See my comparison *here*.


 

 Thanks for that. I heard the GS1000e (I think it was the 'e') out of the Chord TT at the London Canjam and didn't think much of it - in particular, there seemed to be little bass. BUT, and this is a big butt, I didn't like most things that I heard there - Fostex, Beyerdynamic etc. etc. It's not a good place to listen, unfortunately... too much noise, too much going on. I now realize that the GS1000e that I heard was not burned-in - there were several there - and what I heard was not typical of anything. Thank you for your many postings on Grados and an other subjects of great interest to me. I'm now off to read your post on the G Cush. Thanks in advance, Grado Master!
  
 EDIT: Oh yes. I had already read that post with interest. It seems that I need the RS2e as well! I am also interested in the PS1000whatever and the SR325whatever. Maybe the GS1000whatever. Aargh!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

dasenster said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Greetings from Hungary!
> 
> ...


 
 Buy an ODAC+O2 combo, and unless you decide to go well over $1000 for amp/DAC, that's your end game. The combo will even drive the RS lines really well, in case you're going to update later.


----------



## DavidA

williamleonhart said:


> Buy an ODAC+O2 combo, and unless you decide to go well over $1000 for amp/DAC, that's your end game. The combo will even drive the RS lines really well, in case you're going to update later.


 
 Really don't see the need for an amp with the SR-XXX line, they are easy to drive even from a phone.  Tried my RS2e from Fiio X1 and its quite good, again, an amp is not needed IMO.
  
 FWIW I tried a ODAC/O2 and it is not end game for under $1000 to me, the M/M combo was better for the headphone that I was using it with.  I even liked the cheap topping VX1 better than the ODAC/O2, it had a smoother sound, seemed more dynamic and had the ability to drive my desktop speakers.  Not an apples to apples comparison but on the headphone side the VX1 was doing a better job with the headphones I had at the time.


----------



## GreenBow

dasenster said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Greetings from Hungary!
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Quote:


greenbow said:


> On board sound cards have come a long way. I use an Asus motherboard and enjoyed the audio on that for a good while. However I was happier when I bought a DAC that works asynchronously with my PC. Some DACs have headphone amps in them. That might be the way to go rather than buying an amp.


 
  
 Sorry I misread your post. I see you mentioned other gadgets than your laptop. I actually picked up your question from DavidA when he mentioned your laptop. I thought that's what you were asking about. My apologies. I do not know the headphone amp world like other do so I can offer no info. There is one called the Chord Toucan, but I think that is expensive.


----------



## joseph69

dasenster said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Greetings from Hungary!
> I'm a Grado SR60e owner for three weeks. Love at first hear!
> ...


 
 Yes, for the future Grados you'll be buying.


----------



## Amish

I'm a fan of the Grado sound for sure but ever since I sold my Bryston BHA-1 my Grado's just do not sound as good. That amp paired with my 325is cans was a dream combo. I imagine any Grado would sound fantastic on that amp.
  
 I wasn't a huge fan of the amp myself hence my selling of it but I have to admit that it was magical with my Grados. Taking into consideration that my 325is's are not used as much as other headphones I own, I couldn't justify keeping the amp just for those cans.


----------



## Supa Mint

joseph69 said:


> Yes, for the future Grados you'll be buying.


 
 I resemble that remark...


----------



## Dasenster

Thank you all the answers!
  
 You're right joseph69! My fun with grados just begin. All my music sound fantastic! I'm very curious what can other Grados do with the music.


----------



## joseph69

supa mint said:


> dasenster said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all the answers!
> ...


 
 All of us resemble that remark. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You'll know sooner than you think.


----------



## stacker45

davida said:


> Really don't see the need for an amp with the SR-XXX line, they are easy to drive even from a phone.  Tried my RS2e from Fiio X1 and its quite good, again, an amp is not needed IMO.
> 
> FWIW I tried a ODAC/O2 and it is not end game for under $1000 to me, the M/M combo was better for the headphone that I was using it with.  I even liked the cheap topping VX1 better than the ODAC/O2, it had a smoother sound, seemed more dynamic and had the ability to drive my desktop speakers.  Not an apples to apples comparison but on the headphone side the VX1 was doing a better job with the headphones I had at the time.


 
  
 I agree, Grados in general, and the SR serie in particular, don't absolutely need a dedicated headphone amp, to sound very good.
  
 As I've said before, Grados can sound good even if they're hooked up to a canary's butt. Be careful though, If your headphones have a 1/4'' connector, you'll want to use a 1/4'' to 1/8'' adapter. Your canary will greatly appreciate it,
  
 WARNING: Grados are very easy to drive, so, to prevent dammages, you should avoid using parrots, crows, ravens, etc.


----------



## Bonobo Loco

Many people say that no amp is needed with Grados but if you're trying to get the most out of them, how would you guys recommend choosing between something like the Schiit Lyr2/Bifrost combo and the Woo Audio WA7 (or some other Woo model)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## joseph69

bonobo loco said:


> Many people say that no amp is needed with Grados but if you're trying to get the most out of them, how would you guys recommend choosing between something like the Schiit Lyr2/Bifrost combo and the Woo Audio WA7 (or some other Woo model)? Thanks in advance.


 
 WA6 sounds beautiful with Grados.
 I also had the Lyr (not 2) but I only used it with my PS1K at the time nd it was a great sounding amp as well, and very powerful. I just happen to love everything about the WA6/Grados.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Well I can stand my iGrado plugged into my phones or laptop, but I can't stand doing so with anything from 225 upwards. You don't need something too expensive to bring out the Grado's full potential.


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


>


 
 Don't know what happened here…H-F is starting to act up on me again!


----------



## DavidA

bonobo loco said:


> Many people say that no amp is needed with Grados but if you're trying to get the most out of them, how would you guys recommend choosing between something like the Schiit Lyr2/Bifrost combo and the Woo Audio WA7 (or some other Woo model)? Thanks in advance.


 
 Had a WA7d but it was not great with my other headphones, its was just too warm and lacked dynamics to me and it had limited tube rolling options, but I was beautiful to look at.  I have heard a RS1i and GS-1000 on a WA2 and it was very nice but $1200 for the amp and $350 for upgraded tubes to gain a little better sound vs the sound from $40 sound card is really not worth it IMO.  If you have other headphones that pair well (HD-800, T1) with an OTL amp like the WA2 then they make sense.
  
 I still have my Lyr2 but even on low gain there is not much play in the volume knob with my SR-225e and RS2e.  With the SennGrados it works better since they are less efficient.  The Bifrost MB and Uber are good DACs


----------



## headfry

ALO the Island was an amazing little dac/amp, at a reasonable price. I love listening to my GS1000i's through it!
 It's a shame the Island's been discontinued, I suspect that because it doesn't work with smartphones (not enough power)
 was its undoing. With Amarra for Tidal through my MBP, it's fantastic even after a year and six months!


----------



## JSantos

I'm gonna cry today because my sr80i died. Wiring troubles from inside the can itself.


----------



## GreenBow

jsantos said:


> I'm gonna cry today because my sr80i died. Wiring troubles from inside the can itself.


 

 I think there is a reasonable stock repair fee with Grado. I think you need to look on their website.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> williamleonhart said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
 If you are using Google chrome...try clearing your history....worked wonders for me.....this site can get goofy at times


----------



## stacker45

whirlwind said:


> If you are using Google chrome...try clearing your history....worked wonders for me.....this site can get goofy at times


 
  
 I agree.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

greenbow said:


> I think there is a reasonable stock repair fee with Grado. I think you need to look on their website.


 
 As long as you're in the US. My first 325is had grattles and I emailed them about it. They said it was $35 for the repair, which is fair in any regards, I think.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> If you are using Google chrome...try clearing your history....worked wonders for me.....this site can get goofy at times


 
 I'm using Safari, and I clear my cache once a week, but the problem is in their new web design. But everything seems to be good for now, thanks.


----------



## Spirulina780

I have been burning in my RS1i for 55-60 hours now, and i have noticed there is some distortion in the bass sometimes. Is that normal, and will it disappear?


----------



## zazex

spirulina780 said:


> I have been burning in my RS1i for 55-60 hours now, and i have noticed there is some distortion in the bass sometimes. Is that normal, and will it disappear?


 
  
 No, it's not normal.
  
 What are you playing through the headphones?  Music - what kind?  White noise, pink noise...?
 What's your source?  320kb files, CD's...
 And what equipment are you using - discrete components? A computer with a sound card?  Other?


----------



## Gr33nL34f

what do you guys think about G-cush pads on a set of Ms1i's with 4 holes punched? im kind of wanting a bigger soundstage for opera music. currently using the L-cush pads.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

gr33nl34f said:


> what do you guys think about G-cush pads on a set of Ms1i's with 4 holes punched? im kind of wanting a bigger soundstage for opera music. currently using the L-cush pads.


 
 You should look into this. It can easily and cheaply done and it improves the sound tremendously. 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/323271/alessandro-ms1000-and-ms-ultimate-diy-modding-56k-warning


----------



## GreenBow

spirulina780 said:


> I have been burning in my RS1i for 55-60 hours now, and i have noticed there is some distortion in the bass sometimes. Is that normal, and will it disappear?


 

 It sounds like Grado grattle.
  
 Either some fluff on the driver. Blowing carefully over either side of the driver is said to move it. 
  
 Or I have heard something about a kink in the driver. I think it can be pushed out with some volume.
  
 In both cases play some bassy music quite loud.
  
 Or last resort, send them to Grado.


----------



## carterxl

I had the same problem with an new RS2e after burn in. On the right side I had a rattle / distortion.
  
 I returned it to the dealer.


----------



## Spirulina780

zazex said:


> spirulina780 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been burning in my RS1i for 55-60 hours now, and i have noticed there is some distortion in the bass sometimes. Is that normal, and will it disappear?
> ...


 
 Yeah, ok. I use all kinds of music + pink noise to burn them in, and its one specific track with some double bass playing where there is a little distortion. It´s not the Grado rattle that some suggested.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

spirulina780 said:


> Yeah, ok. I use all kinds of music + pink noise to burn them in, and its one specific track with some double bass playing where there is a little distortion. It´s not the Grado rattle that some suggested.


 
 I have had Grattle once, it always occur on bass-heavy sections of some particular songs. Blowing the driver solved the problem for just a few seconds. It was very annoying. 
  
 Then there is this song. On ALL of my Grados it has Grattle-like sound when the drums kick in. And I'm pretty sure these cans don't suffer from the same problem as above.
  
 Anyway I don't recommend people to do "unnatural" burn in, or at less don't do burn-in continuously. I think on the box Grado did warn us that we should not leave the cans on for more than 5 hours.


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> Then there is this song. On ALL of my Grados it has Grattle-like sound when the drums kick in. And I'm pretty sure these cans don't suffer from the same problem as above.


 
 Excellent band/song…I haven't listened the Godsmack in a long time!


----------



## Cha Cha Cha

Hi all, about Grado re-cabling
  
 Shopping for a balanced amp, so where to next? I've seen lots of cable brands and they're EXPENSIVE.
 Can Grados just be re-terminated? Don't really know how these things work.
  
 Sorry this is more of a cable question, but at the Grado forum I'm sure somebody might have an answer to this.


----------



## kennybobenny

The re-cabling of grados is possible. The possibilities/combos seem to be endless. I always make my own cables but in the end I'm not sure how much money i save when you consider a good soldering station and all the associated components. However i enjoy the process.


----------



## joseph69

kennybobenny said:


> The re-cabling of grados is possible. The possibilities/combos seem to be endless. I always make my own cables but in the end I'm not sure how much money i save when you consider a good soldering station and all the associated components. However i enjoy the process.


 
 Curious to know if you've ever re-cabled a RS/PS model Grado?
 If so, how did you disassemble the drivers from the cups?
 I know the SR models use hot glue to adhere the drivers to the cups but the RS/PS models seem to be more involved and I don't believe they use hot glue, this is why I'm asking.
 Thanks!


----------



## Cha Cha Cha

I know some brands send the cables to Grado at Brooklyn so they assemble the headphones with the upgraded cable without having to re-solder anything. I think Stefan Audio cables does this, but again, the cable costs $500+...
  
 Can original cables just be re-terminated for balanced operation?


----------



## GreenBow

Quote:


spirulina780 said:


> I have been burning in my RS1i for 55-60 hours now, and i have noticed there is some distortion in the bass sometimes. Is that normal, and will it disappear?


  
 Quote:


greenbow said:


> It sounds like Grado grattle.
> 
> Either some fluff on the driver. Blowing carefully over either side of the driver is said to move it.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sorry! When I posted this I mentioned paying for return to Grado repair. I was completely missing that you had said it was a new pair. I must have been falling asleep on the job.
  
 Anyway as others said you could return them to the retailer.
  
 Or I think Grado do provide a free service for repair under warranty.
  
 Anyway you have all the advice now I guess.


----------



## Oracle

Just love how smooth the RS1e is with female vocals in this classic song.


----------



## JoeDoe

Hey Gradoholics, I've decided to sell my RS1i, as well as my MAD Ear+ (and a few DACs). If you were to mention this post, I'd be willing to offer a bit of a discount if I knew any or all were going to a loving Grado household. 
  
 Shoot me a message if you're interested.


----------



## Darksyde

Are you at least keeping the GH1?


----------



## joseph69

joedoe said:


> Hey Gradoholics, I've decided to* sell my RS1i*, as well as my MAD Ear+ (and a few DACs). If you were to mention this post, I'd be willing to offer a bit of a discount if I knew any or all were going to a loving Grado household.
> 
> Shoot me a message if you're interested.


 
 Not the RS1i!


----------



## JoeDoe

darksyde said:


> Are you at least keeping the GH1?




Of course! 



joseph69 said:


> Not the RS1i! :eek:




It's getting the least listening time... Time to move on!


----------



## phallicobject

Hi guys, im really interested in buying an open headphone and i heard grados are great. I did my homework but i found two problems, first is that grados came with a 6.5 jack, wich isnt quite portable and the second (and my biggest concern) is that its awfully uncomfortable. Would you grado owners kindly tell me your opinion on these two issues? I know this is a grado fan club but please try to be unbiased


----------



## JoeDoe

joedoe said:


>


 
 Well, scratch that. The RS1s just sold!
  
 Now just the DACs and the MAD remain...


----------



## TomNC

phallicobject said:


> Hi guys, im really interested in buying an open headphone and i heard grados are great. I did my homework but i found two problems, first is that grados came with a 6.5 jack, wich isnt quite portable and the second (and my biggest concern) is that its awfully uncomfortable. Would you grado owners kindly tell me your opinion on these two issues? I know this is a grado fan club but please try to be unbiased


 
 Not all Grados come with 1/4'' plug; more of the new models, like GH-1, are with 3.5mm plugs.
  
 For many include me, discomfort is a real issue. G-cush make the GH1 significantly more comfortable but it mitigates the "immediacy" of the typical Grado sound. I am inclined to stay with the L-cush. I stretched the headband manually for my SR60 &RS1i(the latter was sold) to reduce clamping pressure. I know some fans are strongly against this practice but I have to choose comfort first. Now with my new GH1, I plan to place it around a box and gradually add books to slowly stretch the headband when I am not using it.


----------



## zazex

phallicobject said:


> Hi guys, im really interested in buying an open headphone and i heard grados are great. I did my homework but i found two problems, first is that grados *came with a 6.5 jack, wich isnt quite portable and the second (and my biggest concern) is that its awfully uncomfortable*. Would you grado owners kindly tell me your opinion on these two issues? I know this is a grado fan club but please try to be unbiased


 
  
 The new series ("e" series) come with a 1/8" plug (and an adapter to 6.5mm).
 (Although I'm not sure if this is true with the very high end Grado's, it is true
 for the GH1 and RS1e.)
  
 If you get a used Grado, let's say, with a 6.5mm plug, you can get a Grado
 adapter which will solve the issue.  (There are hundreds if not thousands of
 6.5mm to 3.5mm adapters available - look at eBay for example) - but I like
 the Grado best since it provides excellent strain relief.


----------



## zazex

oh,I forgot to address the comfort issue >
  
 I don't find them uncomfortable; I can wear them for hours on end.
 In fact I often forget I've got them on.
 Also, Grado has different cushions available - some are more
 comfortable than others (though they have to be a good match
 for your particular headphones).
  
 But some do seem to legitimately find them to be uncomfortable.
 I don't fully understand this, but so it goes.


----------



## DavidA

phallicobject said:


> Hi guys, im really interested in buying an open headphone and i heard grados are great. I did my homework but i found two problems, first is that grados came with a 6.5 jack, wich isnt quite portable and the second (and my biggest concern) is that its awfully uncomfortable. Would you grado owners kindly tell me your opinion on these two issues? I know this is a grado fan club but please try to be unbiased


 
 The comfort issue is something that bothers me also, I've tried washing them and they do seem a little softer.  The position you place them also makes a difference.
  
 As for the cable I've re-terminated mine with 3.5mm and also made them removable so I can switch cables if needed.


----------



## phallicobject

davida said:


> The comfort issue is something that bothers me also, I've tried washing them and they do seem a little softer.  The position you place them also makes a difference.
> 
> As for the cable I've re-terminated mine with 3.5mm and also made them removable so I can switch cables if needed.



Okay, but what about the headband? Iheard its uncomfy and looks cheap


----------



## DavidA

phallicobject said:


> Okay, but what about the headband? Iheard its uncomfy and looks cheap


 
 From my understanding the headband from the SR-225e and below is just a thin plastic strip, not very comfortable and looks cheap,  From the SR-325e and up they are made of leather and have some padding.
  
 You can also buy replacement for the plastic strip but they are fairly expensive, the last one I got was $50 from http://turbulentlabs.com/, really nice, used it for my SR-60i that I put in wood cups also from them.
  
 Another option is to use headbands from another headphone: I've used headband from MRD-7506 (you can just buy the headband), Auvio (a cheap $8 headphone) or you can get some really nice stuff from some of the members who make them.
  
 Picture of MDR-7506 and Auvio headband on SennGrado builds:


----------



## phallicobject

Thanks guys, this is some real helpful infos hear, i think im going to be a future grado owner


----------



## DavidA

phallicobject said:


> Thanks guys, this is some real helpful infos hear, i think im going to be a future grado owner


 
 Curious as to what you currently use?


----------



## zazex

phallicobject said:


> Okay, but what about the headband? Iheard its uncomfy and looks cheap


 
  
   


> As DavidA provided a wealth of info,


 


> I'll just add that the headband on the SR225e and less expensive models





> is made of metal with a vinyl cover.  It's very basic, obviously, but utilitarian





> and reasonably comfortable.  Lasts for years.





>





> The SR325e and up use padded leather over metal.  Again, quite basic but





> works very well and is quite comfortable indeed IMO.  Lasts a very long time





> as well.





>





> If you're thinking of buying Grado's,  I'd point you towards the SR225e (and up),





> although every Grado sounds great in its own way.  (I have or had the 80, 125,





> 225, 225i, 225e, 325is, 325e, PS500e, RS1e, RS1i, and GH1.)





>


----------



## CH23

williamleonhart said:


> I have had Grattle once, it always occur on bass-heavy sections of some particular songs. Blowing the driver solved the problem for just a few seconds. It was very annoying.
> 
> Then there is this song. On ALL of my Grados it has Grattle-like sound when the drums kick in. And I'm pretty sure these cans don't suffer from the same problem as above.
> 
> Anyway I don't recommend people to do "unnatural" burn in, or at less don't do burn-in continuously. *I think on the box Grado did warn us that we should not leave the cans on for more than 5 hours.*




  
 uh oh. i listen to my ps1000 for about 6 hours a day continuously, to my rs-1 about 8 hours


----------



## zazex

spirulina780 said:


> Yeah, ok. I use all kinds of music + pink noise to burn them in, and its one specific track with some double bass playing where there is a little distortion. It´s not the Grado rattle that some suggested.


 
  
 Are you certain that the distortion isn't on that particular track -
 i.e. you'd hear it on any headphone (or speaker  for that matter)?
  
 If you hear it only on these Grado's, I'd return/exchange them at
 the dealer from whom I bought them.
  
 If the dealer gives you a hard time (and they shouldn't over
 defective headphones), call Grado (in Brooklyn) and ask
 for their advice.  Their customer service is nonpareil.
  
 Cheers,


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I detected the Grattle sound on the 325is that I sold 3 years ago on this song, and from then on I always used it to detect Grattle. It's a nice song written by the (arguably) 2nd best songwriter of my country. The rattle sound, if any, can be detected at around 0:20, when the bass kicks in. Since then I've bought the RS1i, PS500, 2 other SR325is, 2 SR325e and thankfully that dreadful sound never returns.


----------



## Spirulina780

zazex said:


> spirulina780 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, ok. I use all kinds of music + pink noise to burn them in, and its one specific track with some double bass playing where there is a little distortion. It´s not the Grado rattle that some suggested.
> ...


 
  
 I´ve had Grado´s previously that rattled, but this time it was just that one track, so it´s probably the track that is distorted because i have not found bass distortion on any other tracks.


----------



## zazex

spirulina780 said:


> I´ve had Grado´s previously that rattled, but this time it was just that one track, so it´s probably the track that is distorted because i have not found bass distortion on any other tracks.


 
  
 Cool.


----------



## GreenBow

williamleonhart said:


> I detected the Grattle sound on the 325is that I sold 3 years ago on this song, and from then on I always used it to detect Grattle. It's a nice song written by the (arguably) 2nd best songwriter of my country. The rattle sound, if any, can be detected at around 0:20, when the bass kicks in. Since then I've bought the RS1i, PS500, 2 other SR325is, 2 SR325e and thankfully that dreadful sound never returns.




  
 I had three tracks which highlighted Grado grattle, however I can only remember one of them. It's by Hawkwind, on the Hall of the Mountain Grill album. It's the first rack called The Psychadelic Warlords.
  
 I have to be careful though because there is real grattle off this track. However there is also some distortion I get with the recording, (which I can't pinpoint why.) You can spot the track distortion by playing through another sound system other than headphones.
  
 I had grattle on two sets of Grados. My SR125i, however I did not know it was grattle. I simply freaked out and after tearing myself away from them I requested and Amazon return. I was getting distortion on the right channel for about a week, on bass stuff. Even so it was unbelievabley difficult to initiate the return. Ironically on the day when it came to sending back my SR125i, the grattle seemed to stop. Try as I may I could not make it happen again.
  
 However I was not even aware of Grado grattle at that time. I thought they were faulty.
  
 Anyway with SR225e in my possesion I let the SR125i go back. Funny thing was I got grattle on the 225e later. By that time though I had read about it and blowing cleared it. 
  
 I also got into the issue of comfort with the L-pads, but solved that too. That is why I wrote a thread about it. Basically I discovered that it mattered where, up or down, on the legs the cups were. http://www.head-fi.org/t/754373/grado-l-cushion-comfort-for-sr225-ps500#post_11345196


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

greenbow said:


> I had three tracks which highlighted Grado grattle, however I can only remember one of them. It's by Hawkwind, on the Hall of the Mountain Grill album. It's the first rack called The Psychadelic Warlords.
> 
> I have to be careful though because there is real grattle off this track. However there is also some distortion I get with the recording, (which I can't pinpoint why.) You can stop the track distortion by playing through another sound system other than headphones.
> 
> ...


 
 Well I think Grattle IS a kind of fault. I emailed Grados and they told me to send the cans back in, but I could not trouble myself that much (shipping stuffs from my country to the US and back was and is very difficult and cumbersome). When it happened it happend a lot, I could name a few songs that I heard the dreadful rattle:
 - Lenka, You Will Be Mine
 - Metallica, Enter Sandman
 - Haggard, Herr Mannelig 
 - Madonna, You'll See
  
 The Grattle became too significant to me, so I had to sold it cheap to someone who could take it to the US and send it to Grado. Too bad since it was that 325is that reaffirmed my love to Grado, and later on I'd buy the 325is for 2 times more. I simply love the 325 that much.


----------



## GreenBow

Cool @lehoang15tuoi
  
 By the way I saw a mistake in my post where I said: "You can spot the track distortion by playing through another sound system other than headphones."
  
 I have corrected it now but it previously read; "You can stop the track distortion by playing through another sound system other than headphones.
  
 Changes the meaning of what I said, and I ended up contradicting myself.
  
 Anyway maybe try the Hawkwind album if you don't know them. hawkwind were great rock music. Though they say anything after about 1984/6 was not so good. I think 'Doremi Fasol Latido' is one of my favourites.
  
 Meanwhile I am checking out Lenka.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

Been a while, but just letting you all know I am still alive :-D. Sitting here in my office on a Sunday, and this is getting me through the afternoon:


----------



## HeavenNotes

Hello. I don't know the other guys but after I bought my Grados It is VERY hard to use other headphone. The sound is so so so wonderful that I don't care about discomfort. 

See this ... If you are a rock and jazz fusion lover you can't not switch after have a Grado.


----------



## jaywillin

^ sure miss warren


----------



## HeavenNotes

jaywillin said:


> ^ sure miss warren




Hello. Is the RS2 brighter than MS2i ?


----------



## stacker45

phallicobject said:


> Hi guys, im really interested in buying an open headphone and i heard grados are great. I did my homework but i found two problems, first is that grados came with a 6.5 jack, wich isnt quite portable and the second (and my biggest concern) is that its awfully uncomfortable. Would you grado owners kindly tell me your opinion on these two issues? I know this is a grado fan club but please try to be unbiased


 
  
 Welcome to The Dark Side (Grado).
  
 First, Grados are not ''awfully uncomfortable'', if fact, the entry model's ''S'' earpads, and the high end model's ''G'' earpads are generally thought of as quite comfortable, especially those that have wooden earcups. The only models that some people find uncomfortable, are those that come with the ''L'' earpads. That being said, the RS1e, and the RS2e do come with ''l'' earpads, however they're also the lightest of the Grados. Grados have a great advantage, because you can use every earpads, with every models, wich allows you to change their sound signature, and increase their comfort level.
  
 Second, if you've done your homework, how could you not know that  95% of Grados, come with a 3.5mm connector.
  
 I just finished grading you homework, and well, I'm sorry but I have to give you an ''F'', as in fail, sir. You have to be thought a lesson.n ''F'' calls for a severe punishment.
  
 You'll have to listen to Celine Dion's ''Time To Say Goodbye'' non stop for 8 hours, on a pair of Beats.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh yeah! you are allowed to get waisted while you're listening, and I strongly suggest you do.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seriously though, I suggest that you buy a pair of SR80e, because they're inexpensive, they come with the very comfortable ''S'' earpads, they sound great, and if you like the Grado house sound, you can but a more expensive model, and keep the SR80e, as a second pair.
  
 No hard feelings.


----------



## kennybobenny

I was just listening to that same album my Mr. Zevon. Testing out my newly added mini xlr mod. No more twisted cables.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Seriously though, I suggest that you buy a pair of SR80e, because they're inexpensive, they come with the very comfortable ''S'' earpads, they sound great, and if you like the Grado house sound, you can but a more expensive model, and keep the SR80e, as a second pair.


 
 ...and they come with a 2 inch diameter jack, suitable for powering a nuclear plant or beating Grado wags over the head!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

The SR60e, SR80e, MS1e, they'll all gonna bring GREAT FIRST GRADO experiences.


----------



## marts30

sr60e are great, I use bowl pads with mine. I actually modded them and put old MS2 cups on them and a leather headband.
  
 I prefer them over my MS2e, v6 Magnum, 325is (sold)
  
 They also come with a nice light cable. They have a good amount of bass and the highs aren't overly bright (less bright than the others listed). Vocals really stand out on them .


----------



## TomNC

marts30 said:


> sr60e are great, I use bowl pads with mine. I actually modded them and put old MS2 cups on them and a leather headband.
> 
> I prefer them over my MS2e, v6 Magnum, 325is (sold)
> 
> They also come with a nice light cable. They have a good amount of bass and the highs aren't overly bright (less bright than the others listed). Vocals really stand out on them .


 
 I kind of agree with you. Comparing the SR60 and my new GH1, I cannot say GH1 is better than SR60 in tonality to my ears. But many other aspects like resolution, dynamic/speed, and bass, and overall hi-fi refinement, GH1 exceeds.


----------



## Jbmorrey

Looking to see which non-Grado G Cush is the best. See a few different options on Amazon for between $13-$20. Are they all pretty much the same, or does the ear-zonk have just a better knock off? Also see Geekria for $16. Any options are appreciated.

Thanks,
James


----------



## phallicobject

davida said:


> Curious as to what you currently use?


 
 mostly iems, i use bose quietcomfort 20 for my daily use. But since i spend most of my time at home now, im thinking of buying an open air heaphone.
 also many thanks for all the helpful infos, much appreciated.


----------



## j0val

jbmorrey said:


> Looking to see which non-Grado G Cush is the best. See a few different options on Amazon for between $13-$20. Are they all pretty much the same, or does the ear-zonk have just a better knock off? Also see Geekria for $16. Any options are appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> James




I've had my Earzonk G cush pads for a couple weeks now and they are pretty good. No complaints.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I think the Earzonk Gs look substantially different from the stock ones. Not sure how much they sound different as I did not have both at the same time.


----------



## jaywillin

heavennotes said:


> Hello. Is the RS2 brighter than MS2i ?


 
 hello ! sorry for the delay responding 
 i've actually been trying to figure out the differences between the rs2, and ms2i lately 
 as far as brightness goes, neither is what i would say it bright, especially as they relate to grado , but then i don't find the grado sound especially bright.
 the rs2 has a more refined treble, and it's sound is very balanced, the ms2i has slightly more bass, mid bass presence 
 they sound close enough to have me wonder if it's necessary having both, but both can be hard to come by


----------



## Jbmorrey

j0val said:


> I've had my Earzonk G cush pads for a couple weeks now and they are pretty good. No complaints.




I currently have the L Cush from Grado and they are just a bit uncomfortable, I understand the G Cush are more comfortable, can you tell me if they sound any different, what do you gain, or lose?

Thanks,
James


----------



## Blazer39

Does anyone know if there was a revision on grado sr225e just like in grado rs1e?
  
 i found someone selling grado sr225e with the red drivers and no letter e on the cup(just 225)..is it the same exact driver they are selling today?
  
 also, is there a way to contact grado company to make sure?
  
 this is the item im talking about:
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/172125610543?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## joseph69

blazer39 said:


> Does anyone know if there was a revision on grado sr225e just like in grado rs1e?
> 
> i found someone selling grado sr225e with the red drivers and no letter e on the cup(just 225)..is it the same exact driver they are selling today?
> 
> ...


 
 During the transition period from the (i) to the (e) series Grado put (e) drivers in some of the (i) series before releasing the new (e) series.


----------



## Blazer39

joseph69 said:


> During the transition period from the (i) to the (e) series Grado put (e) drivers in some of the (i) series before releasing the new (e) series.


 

 but did they changed the cables as well?!
  
 also i assume they didn't add the letter e in the cups..i just wanna know if the grado sr225e sold in this ad is legit


----------



## phallicobject

hi there, it's me again.
  IS there a significant diffrence between sr80 and the sr225? I'm not yet an audiophile so if the diffrence is subtle i might prefer to safe money and buy mods. Also, whats your favorite cushions and do they affect the sound? i heard the g cushion will reduce bass or something but im not certain thats true.


----------



## GilesM

Hello all,
  
 I have a pair of Grado SR80 headphones for a few years now. I recently auditioned some Senn. (700) and HiFiMan 560 but neither were right for me.
 The problem I have with my Grado's is that after an hour or two of listening my ears really hurt! not the ear drum or anything to do with sound, but the physical external pressure on the ear cartilidge starts to hurt.
  
 Can I adapt my Grado's in any way with pads to become 'over the ear' instead of 'on the ear'? thus relieve the pressure on my ears?


----------



## DavidA

blazer39 said:


> but did they changed the cables as well?!
> 
> also i assume they didn't add the letter e in the cups..i just wanna know if the grado sr225e sold in this ad is legit


 
 The "e" should have the 8 conductor wire, if you look in the cups there should be 4 wires in each cup.  I don't really like the new 8 conductor cable, its too heavy for such a light headphone so I've re-cabled mine with Mogami Starquad, much lighter and more flexible.


----------



## TomNC

gilesm said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a pair of Grado SR80 headphones for a few years now. I recently auditioned some Senn. (700) and HiFiMan 560 but neither were right for me.
> The problem I have with my Grado's is that after an hour or two of listening my ears really hurt! not the ear drum or anything to do with sound, but the physical external pressure on the ear cartilidge starts to hurt.
> ...


 

 Yes. Just get G cushions. They are large enough to be over-ear. I can wear those with my GH1 for hours.


----------



## DavidA

gilesm said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a pair of Grado SR80 headphones for a few years now. I recently auditioned some Senn. (700) and HiFiMan 560 but neither were right for me.
> The problem I have with my Grado's is that after an hour or two of listening my ears really hurt! not the ear drum or anything to do with sound, but the physical external pressure on the ear cartilidge starts to hurt.
> ...


 
 Which pads do you currently have?  the original "S"?  You could try the "G" but the sound will also be affected from what I've heard.  Another option is this: http://www.amazon.com/EarZonk-Long-Life-Leatherette-Cushions-Headphones/dp/B00OM21W1I/ref=sr_1_2/181-9291504-5467208?ie=UTF8&qid=1457966196&sr=8-2&keywords=grado+ear+pads


----------



## GilesM

Great! thanks, if I can solve this problem, then I will no longer search for a replacement for the headphones.
 Thank you both for the suggestion.
  
 The item in the Amazon link (earzonk) are not stocked here in the U.K.
  
 I will try to get hold of some Grado G or try these "Brainwave" I found on amazon.co.uk;
  
 Brainwavz Replacement Memory Foam Earpads - Suitable For Many Headphones - AKG, HifiMan, ATH, Philips, Fostex, Grado, Sony ear pad (Black)


----------



## TomNC

jbmorrey said:


> I currently have the L Cush from Grado and they are just a bit uncomfortable, I understand the G Cush are more comfortable, can you tell me if they sound any different, what do you gain, or lose?
> 
> Thanks,
> James


 
 It is frustrating that my old computer just crashed while I was typing a reply to you. The ads and design of this website make it prone to freeze and for my computer to crash.
 I’ve been experimenting G/S/L cushions with my new GH1. The G is the most comfortable which I can wear hours in a row. The S, which I cut large holes in the center to exposure the drivers, is moderately comfortable and produce looser bass than the L. But the S also seems to make the sound more romantic, close to that of the SR60, which I like. Obviously the GH1 exceeds the SR60 in resolution, speed and overall refinement. The L is the least comfortable of the three but produces the tightest bass and is the best to have that immediacy sense of the typical Grado sound.
 It is still too early for me to pick a preference.  But the bottom line is that after slight stretch of the headband, I can live with any of the three cushions.


----------



## GilesM

I guess it is a case of try and see, there is no other way! Perhaps I will end up having to have different pads for Rock and Blues / Opera / Symphonies / Jazz... complicated world!


----------



## carterxl

#*Blazer39*
  
 I received also a set of SR225e Grados recently. There was also no "e" on the buttons, but the red drivers, 8 wires cable and the original box with SR225e written on it.
  
 Here I was also a little bit confused.


----------



## Jbmorrey

tomnc said:


> It is frustrating that my old computer just crashed while I was typing a reply to you. The ads and design of this website make it prone to freeze and for my computer to crash.
> I’ve been experimenting G/S/L cushions with my new GH1. The G is the most comfortable which I can wear hours in a row. The S, which I cut large holes in the center to exposure the drivers, is moderately comfortable and produce looser bass than the L. But the S also seems to make the sound more romantic, close to that of the SR60, which I like. Obviously the GH1 exceeds the SR60 in resolution, speed and overall refinement. The L is the least comfortable of the three but produces the tightest bass and is the best to have that immediacy sense of the typical Grado sound.
> It is still too early for me to pick a preference.  But the bottom line is that after slight stretch of the headband, I can live with any of the three cushions.


 
  
 I listen to a lot of Mid-Centric music like acoustic and I really enjoy my 325's for that, I am concerned about the G-cush and some people stating the mids are sucked out and treble extended with the G-Cush, can anyone comment on that issue? I know I will gain comfort with the G Cush, but what may I loose with the switch from the L Cush to the G-Cush?
  
 James


----------



## TomNC

jbmorrey said:


> I listen to a lot of Mid-Centric music like acoustic and I really enjoy my 325's for that, I am concerned about the G-cush and some people stating the mids are sucked out and treble extended with the G-Cush, can anyone comment on that issue? I know I will gain comfort with the G Cush, but what may I loose with the switch from the L Cush to the G-Cush?
> 
> James


 

 Mids sucked out, maybe. Treble extended, not to my ears. Guess you will have to buy those cheap replicates from China or Hong Kong to experiment. Eventually we'll have to accept a compromise that is best to each of us.


----------



## Blazer39

davida said:


> The "e" should have the 8 conductor wire, if you look in the cups there should be 4 wires in each cup.  I don't really like the new 8 conductor cable, its too heavy for such a light headphone so I've re-cabled mine with Mogami Starquad, much lighter and more flexible.



Why would grado go with thicker cables then?!
Also, doesn't that helps in SQ?


----------



## GreenBow

blazer39 said:


> Why would grado go with thicker cables then?!
> Also, doesn't that helps in SQ?


 

 Quality analogue cabling is as important to the sound quality of a system as any other part of it. (E.g speaker cables. Headphone cables included.) However there are people that will argue to the point of indescribable contradiction, that analogue cable quality does not matter.


----------



## Loving[MAX]Sound

jaywillin said:


> ^ sure miss warren


 
  
 Agreed, that was some real music, with some imaginative lyrics!


----------



## DavidA

blazer39 said:


> Why would grado go with thicker cables then?!
> Also, doesn't that helps in SQ?


 
 It is suppose to help with the SQ but if you look at most stock cables they are quite small, less than 28g, HD-800 cables are 30g IIRC so why would having 2 26g cables for a driver that is fairly easy to drive help?
  
 I also wish Grado would change over to a removable cables, would make it easy for those who need longer or shorter cables to just change them.
  
 Quote:


greenbow said:


> Quality analogue cabling is as important to the sound quality of a system as any other part of it. (E.g speaker cables. Headphone cables included.) However there are people that will argue to the point of indescribable contradiction, that analogue cable quality does not matter.


 
 I agree that the cable should be a quality one but the 8 conductor is just a little too much.


----------



## joseph69

blazer39 said:


> Does anyone know if there was a revision on grado sr225e just like in grado rs1e?
> 
> i found someone selling grado sr225e with the red drivers and no letter e on the cup(just 225)..is it the same exact driver they are selling today?
> 
> ...


 
 Just strange that their in a new style box and the buttons don't have the (e) on them.


----------



## GilesM

Hi, can't find the G cushions anywhere, I don't suppose you have link to a UK based site for them?
I have also written to Grado asking for this as well....


----------



## Wiljen

gilesm said:


> Hi, can't find the G cushions anywhere, I don't suppose you have link to a UK based site for them?
> I have also written to Grado asking for this as well....


 

 TTVJ usually has all the grado pads.


----------



## GilesM

wiljen said:


> TTVJ usually has all the grado pads.


 

 yes, just checked, that is a USA site, I was looking for a UK supplier to keep the costs down. Thanks anyway though.


----------



## Wiljen

gilesm said:


> yes, just checked, that is a USA site, I was looking for a UK supplier to keep the costs down. Thanks anyway though.


 
  
 Sorry about that, pretty sure he ships internationally though if you cant find em closer to home.


----------



## GilesM

wiljen said:


> Sorry about that, pretty sure he ships internationally though if you cant find em closer to home.


 

 I might yet have to use them, I am visiting the USA in a few months and could use my sisters house as a shipping address, might be the way to go...


----------



## BobG55

gilesm said:


> wiljen said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry about that, pretty sure he ships internationally though if you cant find em closer to home.
> ...


 


> http://grado.co.uk/accessories


----------



## stacker45

tomnc said:


> It is frustrating that my old computer just crashed while I was typing a reply to you. The ads and design of this website make it prone to freeze and for my computer to crash.
> I’ve been experimenting G/S/L cushions with my new GH1. The G is the most comfortable which I can wear hours in a row. The S, which I cut large holes in the center to exposure the drivers, is moderately comfortable and produce looser bass than the L. But the S also seems to make the sound more romantic, close to that of the SR60, which I like. Obviously the GH1 exceeds the SR60 in resolution, speed and overall refinement. The L is the least comfortable of the three but produces the tightest bass and is the best to have that immediacy sense of the typical Grado sound.
> It is still too early for me to pick a preference.  But the bottom line is that after slight stretch of the headband, I can live with any of the three cushions.


 
  
 ''But the S also seems to make the sound more romantic''.
  
 This quote is priceless.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Thanks Tom!


----------



## j0val

jbmorrey said:


> I currently have the L Cush from Grado and they are just a bit uncomfortable, I understand the G Cush are more comfortable, can you tell me if they sound any different, what do you gain, or lose?
> 
> Thanks,
> James


 
  
 Just went back to my L-Cush to see what the difference was. The G-Cush has a bigger soundstage, slightly better mid bass, and the highs are a little more rolled off. The L-Cush has the benefit of having slightly more bass than the G-Cush, IMO. I think i prefer the G-Cush sound and especially for the comfort. Hope this helps. Definitely also check out what others have to say.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Having a hard time looking for the MS2e in my country (and Singapore). Damn I really want that sound.


----------



## marts30

williamleonhart said:


>


 
  
 I put my MS2e cups in wood. Not sure about the difference but I really dislike them compared to my sr60e...


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

marts30 said:


> I put my MS2e cups in wood. Not sure about the difference but I really dislike them compared to my sr60e...


 
 Can you tell me the reason? As I remember the SR60 has somewhat of a mellow sound, especially compared to the SR80 or the SR325. It's really nice for saxophone or other mids-heavy music, but IMO it's not as great for Rock or Blues (even though still quite great on its own). The MS2 in its original form doesn't have mids as forward as on other Grados.


----------



## jaywillin

williamleonhart said:


>


 
 i've bought from these guys before, they are authorized dealers, and great to buy from
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alessandro-Music-Series-Two-2-Headphone-32-Ohm-GENTLY-USED-/361478935434?hash=item5429d2d38a:g:i5kAAOSwDNdV0uWH#shpCntId
  
 they frequently have new out of box/used/returns etc, and they ship worldwide


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

jaywillin said:


> i've bought from these guys before, they are authorized dealers, and great to buy from
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alessandro-Music-Series-Two-2-Headphone-32-Ohm-GENTLY-USED-/361478935434?hash=item5429d2d38a:g:i5kAAOSwDNdV0uWH#shpCntId
> 
> they frequently have new out of box/used/returns etc, and they ship worldwide


 
 Thanks for the recommendation, but the shipped price to my place is gonna be too high  I will definitely bookmark this seller if by any chance I'm going to the US in the future.


----------



## JSantos

greenbow said:


> I think there is a reasonable stock repair fee with Grado. I think you need to look on their website.


 
  
 Would love to do that. Unfortunately, I'm in Asia for a job trip and I don't think I can get it repaired in the next couple'a years I'm here.


----------



## rovopio

Due to this and that, I rarely check out head-fi or Grado fan club for that matter. On an unrelated matter, today was a sucky day for me, so I'm firing up the 325e soon to see if it can soothe me. Hope all goes well for all you regulars!


----------



## DavidA

marts30 said:


> I put my MS2e cups in wood. Not sure about the difference but I really dislike them compared to my sr60e...


 
 What was the reason for that you disliked them?


----------



## GreenBow

jsantos said:


> Would love to do that. Unfortunately, I'm in Asia for a job trip and I don't think I can get it repaired in the next couple'a years I'm here.


 

 Maybe just have a look at the return proceedure then. See what the cost is. I think they pay the return delivery. Or you could advertise your 80i on the interent and see if someone buys them. They will be useful for spares and repairs. The gimbals for instance. Or someone like @lehoang15tuoi who has some spare 60 drivers might want the rest of the parts.


----------



## joseph69

greenbow said:


> Maybe just have a look at the return proceedure then. See what the cost is.* I think they pay the return delivery.* Or you could advertise your 80i on the interent and see if someone buys them. They will be useful for spares and repairs. The gimbals for instance. Or someone like @lehoang15tuoi who has some spare 60 drivers might want the rest of the parts.


 
 The return delivery is included in the cost.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

jsantos said:


> Would love to do that. Unfortunately, I'm in Asia for a job trip and I don't think I can get it repaired in the next couple'a years I'm here.


 
  


greenbow said:


> Maybe just have a look at the return proceedure then. See what the cost is. I think they pay the return delivery. Or you could advertise your 80i on the interent and see if someone buys them. They will be useful for spares and repairs. The gimbals for instance. Or someone like @lehoang15tuoi who has some spare 60 drivers might want the rest of the parts.


 
@JSantos  What country are you in? You can advertise the broken pair for sale and people might want it for Frankenstein or SennGrado or Magnums. Or in Singapore I think the official distributor also offers repair service. Check to see if there's any distributor in the country you're in. Also, 3rd party shop might helps repair your Grados as well.


----------



## phallicobject

wohoo guys, i'm officialy a member of this club now! my grado sr80e came today and it sounded amazing, feels like going to a recording studio and getting a live preview session. Now folks can you tell me your favorite songs to listen on grados ? i like all kinds of music except metal, grunge and that sorta thing ( i've listened to them many times but still can't enjoy it) and im in a dire need of new reccomendations now


----------



## TomNC

stacker45 said:


> ''But the S also seems to make the sound more romantic''.
> 
> This quote is priceless.
> 
> ...


 
 You got it!


----------



## GreenBow

phallicobject said:


> wohoo guys, i'm officialy a member of this club now! my grado sr80e came today and it sounded amazing, feels like going to a recording studio and getting a live preview session. Now folks can you tell me your favorite songs to listen on grados ? i like all kinds of music except metal, grunge and that sorta thing ( i've listened to them many times but still can't enjoy it) and im in a dire need of new reccomendations now


 
  
 One of my favourite albums is Chants and Dances of the Native Americans, by Sacred Spirit. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sacred_Spirit#1995_-_Chants_and_Dances_of_Native_Americans_.28sometimes_labeled_Indians.29
  
 (If you buy it, get it on Amazon because they gave me a free RIP of a second album with some remixes. Tracks 1, 2, 3, and 5, on that second album are superb.)
  
 It's not over the top heavy stuff. It's chants and singing mixed with modern instruments doing a brilliant job of original sounds. It makes a blend which is modern and trancending.
  
 I think it may also be my most relaxing album. Check it out on youtube; you might be surprised. Definitely 80e stuff.


----------



## Monsterzero

Hey all looking for some advice....seems like the right place!

 Ive been offered 2 trades for my seldom(almost never)used Hd 600s

 Trade#1

 Alessandro Ms1i + Grado 225is for Senn 600s+$20.00

 Trade#2

 Alessandro Ms2e for Senn 600s

 Which is a better offer? Primararily for metal/rock

 On a sidenote...I cant seem to find much on Ms2e...anyone have them here?Impressions?

 Thanks


----------



## phallicobject

greenbow said:


> One of my favourite albums is Chants and Dances of the Native Americans, by Sacred Spirit. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sacred_Spirit#1995_-_Chants_and_Dances_of_Native_Americans_.28sometimes_labeled_Indians.29
> 
> (If you buy it, get it on Amazon because they gave me a free RIP of a second album with some remixes. Tracks 1, 2, 3, and 5, on that second album are superb.)
> 
> ...


 
 Nice, interesting taste there mate


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

monsterzero said:


> Hey all looking for some advice....seems like the right place!
> 
> Ive been offered 2 trades for my seldom(almost never)used Hd 600s
> 
> ...


 
 Hands down MS2e. Gonna be great for all type of Metal. The MS1 and 225 are both great on their own but I don't see a genre where they're gonna excel the MS2e. Of course it's a matter of taste, though.


----------



## Blazer39

monsterzero said:


> Hey all looking for some advice....seems like the right place!
> 
> Ive been offered 2 trades for my seldom(almost never)used Hd 600s
> 
> ...


 

 i didn't really try any of the i versions, but i know all the e versions of grados have better bass and slightly less treble..i tried grado sr225e a lot and its sounds amazing with metal music(going to buy one soon)
  
 as for MS2e i think it would be even more treble reduced and neutral sounding...btw since the ms2e is based on grado sr325 then i assume it will be as heavy as grado sr325(thick cables and metal cups), that's just my assumption.
  
 if you gonna choose between these two offers i guess MS2e should be better choice.


----------



## Monsterzero

blazer39 said:


> i didn't really try any of the i versions, but i know all the e versions of grados have better bass and slightly less treble..i tried grado sr225e a lot and its sounds amazing with metal music(going to buy one soon)
> 
> as for MS2e i think it would be even more treble reduced and neutral sounding...btw since the ms2e is based on grado sr325 then i assume it will be as heavy as grado sr325(thick cables and metal cups), that's just my assumption.
> 
> if you gonna choose between these two offers i guess MS2e should be better choice.


 

 Right,I am familiar with Alessandro headphones,and how they are essentially toned down Grados,but since the E series is toned down from I series,Im wondering if the Ms2e is too toned down,to the point that it loses the Grado magic?


----------



## Amish

I'm seriously considering picking up the PS500e and I wonder if it would be worth it over the 325is that I currently own. My 325's were originally modded but at the end of last year I sent them in to Grado and had them completely restored back to stock and I'm very happy with them depending on which amp is powering them at the time. I find that they perform best with solid state amps though I prefer hybrid tube amps most of the time with all other headphones I own/owned. My only complaints with the 325is are as follows: a little too bright and lack of deeper bass. Not looking for thumping or boomy bass but maybe a little fatter and I'm happy with the bass presence in the lower mid-range area. 
  
 Does anyone think the PS500e could provide what I'm looking for? I have no way to demo the PS500e so I'm left reading reviews and thoughts which lead me to believe that the PS500e is the one I should buy but some seem to think the upgrade over the 325is is not worth it or not much of a change. Those same people though then say its worth the upgrade. Confusing to me anyway...lol
  
 I find it funny that some user thoughts I read state that the PS500e is not much of a upgrade over the 325is but then state that after hours of listening to the 500's they start to love them. IMO if you listen to many good headphones for a good amount of time you adjust to the sound and they start to sound better...but are they always the better choice? Hard to say from my perspective.


----------



## TomNC

amish said:


> I'm seriously considering picking up the PS500e and I wonder if it would be worth it over the 325is that I currently own. My 325's were originally modded but at the end of last year I sent them in to Grado and had them completely redone back to stock and I'm very happy with them depending on which amp is powering them at the time. I find that they perform best with solid state amps though I prefer hybrid tube amps most of the time. My only complaints with the 325is are as follows: a little too bright and lack of deeper bass. Not looking for thumping or boomy bass but maybe a little fatter and I'm happy with the bass presence in the lower mid-range area.
> 
> Does anyone think the PS500e could provide what I'm looking for? I have no way to demo the PS500e so I'm left reading reviews and thoughts which lead me to believe that the PS500e is the one I should buy but some seem to think the upgrade over the 325is is not worth it or not much of a change. Those same people though then say its worth the upgrade. Confusing to me anyway...lol
> 
> I find it funny that some user thoughts I read state that the PS500e is not much of a upgrade over the 325is but then state that after hours of listening to the 500's they start to love them. IMO if you listen to many good headphones for a good amount of time you adjust to the sound and they start to sound better...but are they always the better choice? Hard to say from my perspective.


 
 I did some research when I was considering 500e vs GH1. According to what I read and communications with fellow head-fiers, I end up with GH1 while it was on promotion. In some aspects, GH1 performs better than RS1i I used to have. These include resolution, speed, and bass. 500e might perform even better in terms of resolution and bass.But one concern is that 500e produces a bit less highs making it deviate from most Grado phones. While I like that GH1 sounds about right in terms of trebles vs the brightness of the RS1i, I feel some sparkles are essential for that magic Grado sound. If 500e has significantly more roll-off in trebles than GH1, it might be too dark.
  
 Hope others can provide you more information.


----------



## Amish

tomnc said:


> I did some research when I was considering 500e vs GH1. According to what I read and communications with fellow head-fiers, I end up with GH1 while it was on promotion. In some aspects, GH1 performs better than RS1i I used to have. These include resolution, speed, and bass. 500e might perform even better in terms of resolution and bass.But one concern is that 500e produces a bit less highs making it deviate from most Grado phones. While I like that GH1 sounds about right in terms of trebles vs the brightness of the RS1i, I feel some sparkles are essential for that magic Grado sound. If 500e has significantly more roll-off in trebles than GH1, it might be too dark.
> 
> Hope others can provide you more information.


 

 Yeah and that might be what I'm looking for. I may be incorrect but I have read that the PS500 sounds like old Grado, back from the before time.  That said I do tend to enjoy warmer headphones but this really depends on the music and I tend to switch headphones depending on what I plan to listen to. Rolled off highs to me seem like a good thing because I find my 325is headphones to be too bright often. I do understand that is to be expected of the Grado house sound. But I wonder if I had a set of Grado's with slightly tamed highs if I would enjoy them more. Also I really would love a little more bass.The G-Cush pads have provided a bit more bass to my 325is IMO and I can now enjoy these cans daily but if I'm honest I have to admit that as good as they sound...I'm not completely satisfied. The brightness really do me in after awhile.


----------



## j0val

phallicobject said:


> wohoo guys, i'm officialy a member of this club now! my grado sr80e came today and it sounded amazing, feels like going to a recording studio and getting a live preview session. Now folks can you tell me your favorite songs to listen on grados ? i like all kinds of music except metal, grunge and that sorta thing ( i've listened to them many times but still can't enjoy it) and im in a dire need of new reccomendations now




Heres a few songs that sound great on my grados. Pretty sure these wouldnt be songs that people normally recommend, but check out:

https://youtu.be/KnsCuUA1pg0

https://youtu.be/hcPiip-xkyw

https://youtu.be/hcK6_ezmw6U


----------



## Amish

j0val said:


> Heres a few songs that sound great on my grados. Pretty sure these wouldnt be songs that people normally recommend, but check out:
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/hcK6_ezmw6U


 
  
 That I have enjoyed before and agree sounds great on my Grado too. These are the moments when i think, "oh what a lovely sound this Grado makes."
  
 I listen to a broad range of music. My wife comments on my taste often. And IHO I'm all over the place. This sort of song really works well with Grado IMO. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GreenBow

@Amish, I am only a 225e owner so I can't advise you on headphones above that, from my own experience. However they say the e-series is less bright than previous iterations. People who have the 325is and the 325e say this is the case too. Maybe the 325e is a headphone for you to consider. The only thing left to think about is the lack of bass extension you felt with the 325is. Yet I think they say the bass in the 325e is better too over previous generations. I am not sure if that is because the top end is calmer, or there is actually more bass too.
  
 Anyway I am not making a 325e recommendation. Just trying to cover all the bases for you.


----------



## joseph69

amish said:


> Yeah and that might be what I'm looking for. I may be incorrect but I have read that the PS500 sounds like old Grado, back from the before time.  That said I do tend to enjoy warmer headphones but this really depends on the music and I tend to switch headphones depending on what I plan to listen to. Rolled off highs to me seem like a good thing because I find my 325is headphones to be too bright often. I do understand that is to be expected of the Grado house sound. But I wonder if I had a set of Grado's with slightly tamed highs if I would enjoy them more. Also I really would love a little more bass.*The G-Cush pads* *have provided a bit more bass to my 325is IMO and I can now enjoy these cans daily but if I'm honest I have to admit that as good as they sound...I'm not completely satisfied.* *The brightness really do me in after awhile.*


 
 I understand we all hear differently and there can be variations between the same models, but using the (G) cushions with the 325is brings out the higher frequencies and decreases the bass. Try them with the stock (L) cushions. If you want to tame the highs and add more bass buy TTVJ Flat pads…these will definitely do the trick!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

amish said:


> I'm seriously considering picking up the PS500e and I wonder if it would be worth it over the 325is that I currently own. My 325's were originally modded but at the end of last year I sent them in to Grado and had them completely restored back to stock and I'm very happy with them depending on which amp is powering them at the time. I find that they perform best with solid state amps though I prefer hybrid tube amps most of the time with all other headphones I own/owned. My only complaints with the 325is are as follows: a little too bright and lack of deeper bass. Not looking for thumping or boomy bass but maybe a little fatter and I'm happy with the bass presence in the lower mid-range area.
> 
> Does anyone think the PS500e could provide what I'm looking for? I have no way to demo the PS500e so I'm left reading reviews and thoughts which lead me to believe that the PS500e is the one I should buy but some seem to think the upgrade over the 325is is not worth it or not much of a change. Those same people though then say its worth the upgrade. Confusing to me anyway...lol
> 
> I find it funny that some user thoughts I read state that the PS500e is not much of a upgrade over the 325is but then state that after hours of listening to the 500's they start to love them. IMO if you listen to many good headphones for a good amount of time you adjust to the sound and they start to sound better...but are they always the better choice? Hard to say from my perspective.


 
 The PS500e is the darkest and most bassy of the Grado headphones.  It will definitely have less brightness than your SR325is.  The PS500 will be a little less bassy than the PS500e and will give a bit more brightness than the PS500e, though not as much as the SR325is.  You might find that the PS500, rather than the PS500e, as a modest change from the SR325is (and perhaps cheaper, as it would be sold used).  But either should address your concerns.


----------



## Monsterzero

williamleonhart said:


> Hands down MS2e. Gonna be great for all type of Metal. The MS1 and 225 are both great on their own but I don't see a genre where they're gonna excel the MS2e. Of course it's a matter of taste, though.


 
  
  


blazer39 said:


> i didn't really try any of the i versions, but i know all the e versions of grados have better bass and slightly less treble..i tried grado sr225e a lot and its sounds amazing with metal music(going to buy one soon)
> 
> as for MS2e i think it would be even more treble reduced and neutral sounding...btw since the ms2e is based on grado sr325 then i assume it will be as heavy as grado sr325(thick cables and metal cups), that's just my assumption.
> 
> if you gonna choose between these two offers i guess MS2e should be better choice.


 

 Went ahead and pulled the trigger on the Alessandro Ms2e.should be here by next week.

 Im going to attempt to write a review on it,since there are exactly ZERO reviews for it anywhere on the internet
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 cut me some slack...will be my 1st review


----------



## Oracle

monsterzero said:


> Went ahead and pulled the trigger on the Alessandro Ms2e.should be here by next week.
> 
> Im going to attempt to write a review on it,since there are exactly ZERO reviews for it anywhere on the internet
> 
> ...


 

 I've owed the MS2e for a month now and I would say they are phenomenal. Compared to my RS2e I would say the mids are a bit more recessed but very detailed with a little bigger soundstage, there's more bass but they are not as transparent. The RS2e is the most revealing Grado HP's I've ever heard. I would love to hear a comparison with the 325e. I would be willing to lend my MS2e to someone who currently owns the 325e (with good rep and in the US) so that we could get a good comparison because having owned the 325is for a few years I would say these are more similar but smoother. Given the "e" improvements I think these would make a great comparison.


----------



## Monsterzero

Im going to compare them to:

 *Grado 80e
 *Zebrawood SennGrado
 *ATH AD2000

 and for giggles Beyer T1s

 I dont have the 325es unfortunately


----------



## esm87

Im currently using v moda crossfade wireless, with hifimediy android tiny dac and cayin c5. I actually find these good for my rock playlist that is genre like oasis/stereophonics/meatloaf/bon jovi/kings of leon etc.

I also have psb m4u2 and a jvc sz1000 incoming. My hip hop playlist is sorted.

Ive been looking at grado sr325e. Im looking for the wide soundstage with great detail/vocals/imaging etc.

How would my music rock playlist sound with these compared to my v modas etc.

Would it be a major step up and give me the live performance kind of vibe? I understand theyre open backs but ive never heard an open back...


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> I understand we all hear differently and there can be variations between the same models, but using the (G) cushions with the 325is brings out the higher frequencies and decreases the bass. Try them with the stock (L) cushions. If you want to tame the highs and add more bass buy TTVJ Flat pads…these will definitely do the trick!


 
  
 I second that.


----------



## jaywillin

monsterzero said:


> Right,I am familiar with Alessandro headphones,and how they are essentially toned down Grados,but since the E series is toned down from I series,Im wondering if the Ms2e is too toned down,to the point that it loses the Grado magic?


 
 i haven't heard the ms2e, but the ms2i is a stellar headphone, smooth, detailed


----------



## Cha Cha Cha

greenbow said:


> Quality analogue cabling is as important to the sound quality of a system as any other part of it. (E.g speaker cables. Headphone cables included.) However there are people that will argue to the point of indescribable contradiction, that analogue cable quality does not matter.


 
  
  


davida said:


> It is suppose to help with the SQ but if you look at most stock cables they are quite small, less than 28g, HD-800 cables are 30g IIRC so why would having 2 26g cables for a driver that is fairly easy to drive help?
> 
> I also wish Grado would change over to a removable cables, would make it easy for those who need longer or shorter cables to just change them.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hey guys, I like the Grado cables actually.
  
 But going balanced in a few months and I wonder if the cables can just be re-terminated to a 4 pin XLR intead of buying and re-soldering with a cable that can almost cost as much as my RS1's.
 Can this be done?


----------



## gefski

Slight slide off topic for St Patrick's Day.

I know there's a bunch of guitar enthusiasts on this thread.

Thanks Rory.


----------



## DavidA

cha cha cha said:


> Hey guys, I like the Grado cables actually.
> 
> But going balanced in a few months and I wonder if the cables can just be re-terminated to a 4 pin XLR intead of buying and re-soldering with a cable that can almost cost as much as my RS1's.
> Can this be done?


 
 Yes, easy mod to do.  If wiring is the same as SR-225e then the blue cables are the ground, Red=Right, Black=Left
  
 PS: forgot to add that trying to take out the drivers from wood cups is a PITA, had to do this with my RS2e to change a damaged cable


----------



## Cha Cha Cha

Thanks!


----------



## joseph69

davida said:


> Yes, easy mod to do.  If wiring is the same as SR-225e then the blue cables are the ground, Red=Right, Black=Left
> 
> PS: forgot to add that trying to take out the drivers from wood cups is a PITA, had to do this with my RS2e to change a damaged cable


 
 I might have asked you before if you've ever disassembled an RS/PS model with no reply.
 Now that you say you've disassembled the RS2e…how did you separate the drivers from the cups?
 I'm curious to know.
 Thanks.


----------



## DavidA

joseph69 said:


> I might have asked you before if you've ever disassembled an RS/PS model with no reply.
> Now that you say you've disassembled the RS2e…how did you separate the drivers from the cups?
> I'm curious to know.
> Thanks.


 
 A few pages back two posters gave me the directions:  The drivers are held in place with a plastic wood glue that you need to cut and break the seal, use a thin surgical knife and carefully cut around the driver and wood cup, took me 3 hours to do both.  To reinstall I went with pressure tape to make removal easier if I ever want to mod them.  This is about halfway done, you can see the space between the driver and wood cup where I have removed the glue.


----------



## wormsdriver

davida said:


> cha cha cha said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, I like the Grado cables actually.
> ...


in my experience Grado always does their cables like this :
Red cable = left
White cable = right
Blue cable = ground


----------



## CH23

wormsdriver said:


> in my experience Grado always does their cables like this :
> Red cable = left
> White cable = right
> Blue cable = ground


 

 you can shine through the back grille of the headphones and see how it's done.

 the main issue is going to find out which ground is from which cup. unless you have a multimeter.


----------



## DavidA

ch23 said:


> you can shine through the back grille of the headphones and see how it's done.
> 
> the main issue is going to find out which ground is from which cup. unless you have a multimeter.


 
 Forgot to mention that, thanks for the update


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

esm87 said:


> Im currently using v moda crossfade wireless, with hifimediy android tiny dac and cayin c5. I actually find these good for my rock playlist that is genre like oasis/stereophonics/meatloaf/bon jovi/kings of leon etc.
> 
> I also have psb m4u2 and a jvc sz1000 incoming. My hip hop playlist is sorted.
> 
> ...


 
 I've both the Crossfade Wireless and the 325e, and while I like the VMODA on EDM and Hiphop tracks as well as their wireless abilities, I think they're no match for the SR325e in terms of details and vocals. Your Rock playlist will improve tremendously (fellow Oasis fan here, hehe).


----------



## esm87

williamleonhart said:


> I've both the Crossfade Wireless and the 325e, and while I like the VMODA on EDM and Hiphop tracks as well as their wireless abilities, I think they're no match for the SR325e in terms of details and vocals. Your Rock playlist will improve tremendously (fellow Oasis fan here, hehe).




Finally someone that can give me feedback on the 2! Awesome. Are these 325's going to give me the live performance infront of me sort of sound through wider soundstage and imagine? Im currently leaning towards the akg 712pro for this sort of experience???....


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

esm87 said:


> Finally someone that can give me feedback on the 2! Awesome. Are these 325's going to give me the live performance infront of me sort of sound through wider soundstage and imagine? Im currently leaning towards the akg 712pro for this sort of experience???....


 
 Wider than the Crossfade? Yes. As wide as the AKG? No. THe AKG line has HUGE soundstage.
  
 But I don't think the AKG is gonna give better Rock performance than the Grados. All Grado have very good energy that's very suitable for Rock, for both the artists that you listed and Classic Rock, Blues, Metal etc. AKGs are better suited for Classical, IMO. The Grado guitar sound is very addictive. 
  
 I think the Crossfade already has good soundstage, perhaps as wide as the Grados, but due to the bass being prominent, it gives you the impression that the sound is more congested. That kind of bass drives Hiphop and EDM really really well (I love Eminem on my CW), but for Rock, IMO, too much bass can never be a good thing.


----------



## esm87

williamleonhart said:


> Wider than the Crossfade? Yes. As wide as the AKG? No. THe AKG line has HUGE soundstage.
> 
> But I don't think the AKG is gonna give better Rock performance than the Grados. All Grado have very good energy that's very suitable for Rock, for both the artists that you listed and Classic Rock, Blues, Metal etc. AKGs are better suited for Classical, IMO. The Grado guitar sound is very addictive.
> 
> I think the Crossfade already has good soundstage, perhaps as wide as the Grados, but due to the bass being prominent, it gives you the impression that the sound is more congested. That kind of bass drives Hiphop and EDM really really well (I love Eminem on my CW), but for Rock, IMO, too much bass can never be a good thing.




Ye i think rock sounds pretty good on these, i just eq in poweramp to rock settings. The v moda to me are very adaptable with a good enough sound across alot of generes plus where they excel. Amped through my c5 and hifimediy for bass in hip hop rap etc is a real good listening experience lol. My sz should be a real treat.

I'll test the grados soon hopefully to understand and appreciate open backs. How do the sr325e sound against the x2 for the type of sound im trying to achieve?


----------



## hoagster

gilesm said:


> Great! thanks, if I can solve this problem, then I will no longer search for a replacement for the headphones.
> Thank you both for the suggestion.
> 
> The item in the Amazon link (earzonk) are not stocked here in the U.K.
> ...


 
  
 I have the EF G cush and I really like them with my 325e. I don't know how they compare to stock Grado ones as I've never owned them. I didn't like them so much on my sennGrados as I felt they lost some of the intimacy.
  
 http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00YYD28HC


----------



## joseph69

davida said:


> A few pages back two posters gave me the directions:  The drivers are held in place with a plastic wood glue that you need to cut and break the seal, use a thin surgical knife and carefully cut around the driver and wood cup, took me 3 hours to do both.  To reinstall I went with pressure tape to make removal easier if I ever want to mod them.  This is about halfway done, you can see the space between the driver and wood cup where I have removed the glue.


 
 Thank you!


----------



## Cha Cha Cha

Thanks guys, I'll take this info to a local shop in San Diego (Blackbird Audio) that deals with Cardas cables and plugs. I'm sure they'll have no problem figuring this stuff out.


----------



## Amish

joseph69 said:


> I understand we all hear differently and there can be variations between the same models, but using the (G) cushions with the 325is brings out the higher frequencies and decreases the bass. Try them with the stock (L) cushions. If you want to tame the highs and add more bass buy TTVJ Flat pads…these will definitely do the trick!


 
 I have to disagree with you on this one. I have the l-cush pads and IMO I do not hear any difference in the higher freq. range. If anything the bass seems a little more brought out. Nothing much but ever so slight. I without a doubt can say that the highs are not any brighter at all to MY ears with the G-cush. But I appreciate your input. I will look into those pads ASAP!


----------



## joseph69

amish said:


> I have to disagree with you on this one. I have the l-cush pads and IMO I do not hear any difference in the higher freq. range. If anything the bass seems a little more brought out. Nothing much but ever so slight. I without a doubt can say that the highs are not any brighter at all to MY ears with the G-cush. But I appreciate your input. I will look into those pads ASAP!


 
 Yeah, TTVJ Flat pads bring the drivers closer to you ers and definitely add bass/tame highs…I have a feeling this is the sound you may very well be looking for with the 325is.


----------



## DavidA

Has anyone done comparisons between Grado pads and others third party ones like Ear Zonks?  I got the Ear Zonks  "L" pads for my SennGrado build and noticed that the construction is different from the original Grado.  The Ear Zonk is a single type of foam while the Grado is 3 layers of different densities, the single type foam of the Ear Zonk is a little more comfortable but they seem to lose some of the bass compared to the Grado pads.  With the "G" pad this is even more noticeable.


----------



## joseph69

davida said:


> Has anyone done comparisons between Grado pads and others third party ones like Ear Zonks?  I got the Ear Zonks  "L" pads for my SennGrado build and noticed that the construction is different from the original Grado.  The Ear Zonk is a single type of foam while the Grado is 3 layers of different densities, the single type foam of the Ear Zonk is a little more comfortable but they seem to lose some of the bass compared to the Grado pads.  With the "G" pad this is even more noticeable.


 
 This was done before way back in this thread somewhere, I believe some preferred the EZ pads for comfort like you said, but others preferred the sound of the Grado cushions due to their 3-layer construction.


----------



## DavidA

joseph69 said:


> This was done before way back in this thread somewhere, I believe some preferred the EZ pads for comfort like you said, but others preferred the sound of the Grado cushions due to their 3-layer construction.


 

 thanks for info, I guess it could be something that needs to be mentioned when giving an impression/comparison


----------



## joseph69

davida said:


> thanks for info, I guess it could be something that needs to be mentioned when giving an impression/comparison


 
 For sure!
 Even between using the Grado S/L/G cushions to make impressions/comparisons is a big difference…not to mention using another brand.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Yeah, TTVJ Flat pads bring the drivers closer to you ers and definitely add bass/tame highs…I have a feeling this is the sound you may very well be looking for with the 325is.


 
  
 Are you currently using TTVJ flast on any of your Grados, and if so, wich ones?


----------



## Amish

davida said:


> Has anyone done comparisons between Grado pads and others third party ones like Ear Zonks?  I got the Ear Zonks  "L" pads for my SennGrado build and noticed that the construction is different from the original Grado.  The Ear Zonk is a single type of foam while the Grado is 3 layers of different densities, the single type foam of the Ear Zonk is a little more comfortable but they seem to lose some of the bass compared to the Grado pads.  With the "G" pad this is even more noticeable.


 

 That is what I use. I currently have the Ear Zonks G-cush for $19.99 at amazon. Thinking of this that might be why I was told the Gcush would bring out the highs when in fact the zonks do not. I should have stated before I do not have Grado G-cush pads.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Are you currently using TTVJ flast on any of your Grados, and if so, wich ones?


 
 No, I've bought/sold TTVJ pads 2x…I currently own them again and have tried them on my 325is/RS1i but they are just not for me, so they're sitting in a box (again).


----------



## Jbmorrey

davida said:


> Has anyone done comparisons between Grado pads and others third party ones like Ear Zonks?  I got the Ear Zonks  "L" pads for my SennGrado build and noticed that the construction is different from the original Grado.  The Ear Zonk is a single type of foam while the Grado is 3 layers of different densities, the single type foam of the Ear Zonk is a little more comfortable but they seem to lose some of the bass compared to the Grado pads.  With the "G" pad this is even more noticeable.




I recently purchased the Earzonk L Cush and I have a new Grado L Cush, to my ears it seems like the Earzonk pads bring the mid's and treble a little more forward. Take this with a grain of salt as I am new to all of the headphone review lingo. I guess the best way I can describe it would be if you were listening to vocals with the Grado L Cush and then switched to the Earzonk, it would seem as though the singer steps about three feet closer to you. They sill sound just as good with the Grado pads, just a tad further away.

James


----------



## joseph69

jbmorrey said:


> I recently purchased the Earzonk L Cush and I have a new Grado L Cush, to my ears it seems like the Earzonk pads bring the mid's and treble a little more forward. Take this with a grain of salt as I am new to all of the headphone review lingo. I guess the best way I can describe it would be if you were listening to vocals with the Grado L Cush and then switched to the Earzonk, it would seem as though the singer steps about three feet closer to you. They sill sound just as good with the Grado pads, just a tad further away.
> 
> James


 
 What about the low/high frequencies?


----------



## Jbmorrey

I did not notice much with the lows, they seemed to stay the same, high's were also brought forward slightly. If anyone else has experience with this, please chime in.

James


----------



## joseph69

jbmorrey said:


> I did not notice much with the lows, they seemed to stay the same, high's were also brought forward slightly. If anyone else has experience with this, please chime in.
> 
> James


 
 Thanks.


----------



## Dasenster

What do you think about Grados performance with EDM?
  
 I have Grado60 and i totaly satisfied with it. Enough smooth, warm bass.
 I have Sennheiser PX100-II, but after Grado the bass sounds too much and aggressive.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> No, I've bought/sold TTVJ pads 2x…I currently own them again and have tried them on my 325is/RS1i but they are just not for me, so they're sitting in a box (again).


 
  
 Same for me.
  
 For those who don't know, I've bought my HP1000 for $350, from an autorized Grado dealer, who were selling them as a favor for a good client of theirs.
  
 I didn't pay attention to the earpads that were on the HP1000 when I tried them, and I offered to buy them, if they were willing to install a new set of earpads for me. They accepted, and installed a pair of L-cush. I wasn't familiar with the HP1000, so I didn't know that they came from Grado with Flats. All I knew was that they had great build quality.
  
 At the time I only had GS1000, and I felt that the HP1000 would complement well. When I got home, I did a bit of reaserch and I saw that a pair had just sold for $1773 on Flea Bay. I sent a message to Grado, asking them when they were produced, and how much they were selling for.
  
 The next day Grado answered me, they were congratulating me, because only 1000 of these were ever produced. I eventually found out that they came with Flats, so I ordered some from TTVJ.
  
 With the TTVJ, my HP1000 had significantly more bass than they had with the L-cush. Unfortunately, the added bass was the only advantage that the Flats had over the L. With the L-cush, the bass was thighter, the mids had better clarity, and the treble seemed to reach higher, with more air around the instuments. The soundstage was also bigger with the L-cush.
  
 In my opinion, the only Grados that might benefit from the Flats, are the SR325(i)(is). The Flats increases bass, and rolls off treble, two areas that some people find problematic with the 325.
  
 Alright, I've bothered you enough, for one day.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Same for me.
> 
> With the TTVJ, my HP1000 had significantly more bass than they had with the L-cush. Unfortunately, the added bass was the only advantage that the Flats had over the L. With the L-cush, the bass was thighter, the mids had better clarity, and the treble seemed to reach higher, with more air around the instuments. The soundstage was also bigger with the L-cush.
> 
> Alright, I've bothered you enough, for one day.


 
 I experienced the same sound with TTVJ pads and I much prefer the Grado (L) cushions on my 80i/325is/RS1i.
  
 That is enough out of you for one day…there's only so much we could take!


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> I experienced the same sound with TTVJ pads and I much prefer the Grado (L) cushions on my 80i/325is/RS1i.
> 
> That is enough out of you for one day…there's only so much we could take!


 
  
 Roger that, good budy, I'm outta here!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

It's rather surprising to see all the different opinions here. To my ears the EZ Ls bring more bass and somewhat more controlled trebles. I had the Grado Gs on my MS Ultimate and it sound great. Sold them for a while then I got the EZ Gs for my PS500, and while they also sounded great the trebles was not up to the level of other Grados. That said, by itself the PS500 was already darker than my 325is and RS1i.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

This sounds very similar to the S cushs...
  
 Quote:


stacker45 said:


> With the TTVJ, my HP1000 had significantly more bass than they had with the L-cush. Unfortunately, the added bass was the only advantage that the Flats had over the L. With the L-cush, the bass was thighter, the mids had better clarity, and the treble seemed to reach higher, with more air around the instuments. The soundstage was also bigger with the L-cush.


----------



## gregorya

stacker45 said:


> ''perturbing'' Joseph...really!, I admit that French is my native tongue, but I'll stick with protruding, if you don't mind.




To be fair, it seems that the protruding does perturb many people...


----------



## joseph69

gregorya said:


> To be fair, it seems that the protruding does perturb many people...


----------



## GreenBow

Quote:


gregorya said:


> To be fair, it seems that the protruding does perturb many people...


  
 Quote:


joseph69 said:


>


 
  
  
 Ha ha! I needed a giggle. Faith in human nature restored.


----------



## stacker45

gregorya said:


> To be fair, it seems that the protruding does perturb many people...


 
  


joseph69 said:


>


 
  


greenbow said:


> Ha ha! I needed a giggle. Faith in human nature restored.


 
  
 The jury might still be out on the correct way to write that word, but I have a good excuse for mispelling it, because my native tongue is, le Français.


----------



## jobyjoby

haven't posted on here in a while (i guess that means i've been plenty satisfied with my rs1/gs1000 combo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). been going through some difficult life changes and have been trying to be more social on the internet and as i have participated more and more on other online forums, i just keep finding that there is something really special about the regulars that post here and was missing the good vibes. 
  
 this has been sounding pretty nice on my gs1ks (sorry i know it's not saturday!):
  

  
 cheers


----------



## Vanquished

stacker45 said:


> The jury might still be out on the correct way to write that word, but I have a good excuse for mispelling it, because my native tongue is, le Français.


Tongue is this in your mouth, language is the correct word, the same in Français.


----------



## stacker45

vanquished said:


> Tongue is this in your mouth, language is the correct word, the same in Français.


 
  
 Hmmm!, where do I start. first, I know that my tongue is in my mouth. Second, in French, ''tongue means langue'', so we say, ''la langue Française'', not ''le language Français''. Third, it may not be said this way often, but if you do a quick search, you'll find that one can say, ''native tongue'',
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Just out of curiousity, are there locations where people speak French in Bulgaria?


----------



## Blazer39

I'm looking for new portable amp for my Grado sr80e(and soon sr225e
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), i have been told Grado has good synergy with C&C BH2, has anyone tried that combo?
  
 my other choice would be fiio e11k.


----------



## Vanquished

Il y a beaucoup des francophones en Bulgarie, mais il se parle seulement en bulgare. Sorry, I forgot that is langue, not language, I don't practice my french studied at school. There is one word for language/tongue in bulgarian but in english you can't say 'English tongue', someone to correct me if I'm wrong.
Back to topic - what is better - having only GH1 or having both RS2e and PS500e?


----------



## CH23

vanquished said:


> Il y a beaucoup des francophones en Bulgarie, mais il se parle seulement en bulgare. Sorry, I forgot that is langue, not language, I don't practice my french studied at school. There is one word for language/tongue in bulgarian but in english you can't say 'English tongue', someone to correct me if I'm wrong.
> Back to topic - *what is better - having only GH1 or having both RS2e and PS500e?*


 
 that is all up to personal taste. i don't really look at fullsize headphones anymore now that i have a ps1000 and rs1, of which i prefer the PS1000 for digital media and the rs1 for analogue media.
  
 then my (new) 3rd is my FI-BA-SS IEM, and i doubt i would replace this within the coming 3 years.
  
 i have chosen and settled, how about you?


----------



## Vanquished

ch23 said:


> that is all up to personal taste. i don't really look at fullsize headphones anymore now that i have a ps1000 and rs1, of which i prefer the PS1000 for digital media and the rs1 for analogue media.
> 
> then my (new) 3rd is my FI-BA-SS IEM, and i doubt i would replace this within the coming 3 years.
> 
> i have chosen and settled, how about you?


You have chosen but i have the itchy new toy syndrome May be I have to stop after buying some high tier Grado and to settle down.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

vanquished said:


> Il y a beaucoup des francophones en Bulgarie, mais il se parle seulement en bulgare. Sorry, I forgot that is langue, not language, I don't practice my french studied at school. There is one word for language/tongue in bulgarian but in english you can't say 'English tongue', someone to correct me if I'm wrong.
> Back to topic - what is better - having only GH1 or having both RS2e and PS500e?


 
 If it were up to me I'd go with the RS2e & PS500e combo any moment. They complement each other really well.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ch23 said:


> i have chosen and settled, how about you?



Sure have....


----------



## headfry

PS1000 and RS1 sounds like a great combo, as are my GS1000i and SR325e's....complement really well
 (325 for on the go, 1000 for in-home only)!


----------



## CH23

ruthieandjohn said:


> Sure have....


 
  
 the HP1000 and Joseph Grado signature amp might be some things i would consider... i take back my comment on having settled 
  
 that's pure eyecandy, KAJ. wish i had at least 17 pairs of ears...


----------



## Vanquished

Oh, kayandjohn, you are so bad! You have no mercy!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

vanquished said:


> Oh, kayandjohn, you are so bad! You have no mercy!



Yes I do! I didn't even include the SR325 original, the HF-1, the SR80e, the SR125e, or the GR10 IEMs I've bought since taking that picture last year. Almost time for a new family portrait! Up to 22 pairs now (plus 2 amps, 2 Grado wooden boxes, and innumerable cables and ear pads)!


----------



## GreenBow

I like the green tint to the table-bench in that picture of @kayandjohn's, because it enhances the effect. Maybe just one of those lucky things that come together, to make something good that bit better.


----------



## stacker45

vanquished said:


> Il y a beaucoup des francophones en Bulgarie, mais il se parle seulement en bulgare. Sorry, I forgot that is langue, not language, I don't practice my french studied at school. There is one word for language/tongue in bulgarian but in english you can't say 'English tongue', someone to correct me if I'm wrong.
> Back to topic - what is better - having only GH1 or having both RS2e and PS500e?


 
  
 I never would've guessed that there are many French people in Bulgaria. Here in Montréal,the main language is French, although many of us can speak English if we have to.
  
 To answer your question, I say the GH-1, because it would be cheaper, and in my opinion, they give you the best of both the RS2e, and PS500e. The GH-1 can also rock the G-cush, and it's a limited edition.


----------



## Vanquished

stacker45 said:


> I never would've guessed that there are many French people in Bulgaria. Here in Montréal,the main language is French, although many of us can speak English if we have to.
> 
> To answer your question, I say the GH-1, because it would be cheaper, and in my opinion, they give you the best of both the RS2e, and PS500e. The GH-1 can also rock the G-cush, and it's a limited edition.


 
 No, not french people but people speaking french  . And yes, from what I read about GH1 and RS2e/PS500e I agree with you, thank you for the opinion.


----------



## swspiers

gefski said:


> Slight slide off topic for St Patrick's Day.
> 
> I know there's a bunch of guitar enthusiasts on this thread.
> 
> Thanks Rory.




Okay, so this is late. But this is one of the greatest and most under-rated musicians in the history of music. Every day of the year!


----------



## HPiper

Under-rated is right, who is it??


----------



## hawk

Rory Gallagher


----------



## wormsdriver

...


----------



## swspiers

hpiper said:


> Under-rated is right, who is it??




Ha! got me, but I think everyone should know!


----------



## gefski

swspiers said:


> Ha! got me, but I think everyone should know!




Thanks swspiers, any blues/rock collection is incomplete without Irish Tour 74.


----------



## jaywillin

gefski said:


> Thanks swspiers, any blues/rock collection is incomplete without Irish Tour 74.


 
 got it !


----------



## jaywillin

where is everybody ?? wake up gradoland ! i got my coffee and here is a little tune to get us started right


----------



## CH23

jaywillin said:


> where is everybody ?? wake up gradoland ! i got my coffee and here is a little tune to get us started right




Jay

Forgive me for i have sinneD. It is my first confession.

I am enjoying my new IEMs too much, for their rich sound makes me think of my PS1000, but their size is so much smaller.


----------



## jaywillin

ch23 said:


> Jay
> 
> Forgive me for i have sinneD. It is my first confession.
> 
> I am enjoying my new IEMs too much, for their rich sound makes me think of my PS1000, but their size is so much smaller.


 
 hey no sin in enjoying your music !


----------



## jaywillin

and sometimes having autoplay on youtube is a good thing


----------



## wormsdriver

ch23 said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > where is everybody ?? wake up gradoland ! i got my coffee and here is a little tune to get us started right
> ...


which iems, if you don't mind me asking? Grado?


----------



## CH23

wormsdriver said:


> which iems, if you don't mind me asking? Grado?




i felt that my GR10e's were lacking, so i made the big upgrade, to Final Audio Designs' FI-BA-SS. Compared on these very forums with ortofons' EQ7, which in turn is a lot like the aforementioned grado in ear.

The difference is that these are more detailed, better bass, more extended treble. Feels faster all over the spectrum, better instrumental seperation, and thus a larger soundstage.


----------



## GreenBow

jaywillin said:


> where is everybody ?? wake up gradoland ! i got my coffee and here is a little tune to get us started right


 
  
 I have been awake twenty-nine hours as of now; long story, pun intended. Anyway here's a wake me up one. Give it a little on the volume. Even better try get a better quality stream. INXS - Devil Inside. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nc5QCJB3fOc


----------



## jaywillin

rod and ronnie !


----------



## wormsdriver

ch23 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > which iems, if you don't mind me asking? Grado?
> ...


nice, thanks!

I've been eyeing these for a couple of weeks but was unsure if they would fit my needs. Good to hear another positive feedback on them from a Grado fan, much appreciated.


----------



## speedking

ch23 said:


> . wish i had at least 17 pairs of ears...


 
 Would you listen all the 17?
 At a moment i had 4 pairs (GS1000,HP1000,RS1i,HF2) ,love them all but had really no time to enjoy them all   so i ended in keeping only the ones i was using the most (GS, HP).


----------



## wormsdriver

speedking said:


> ch23 said:
> 
> 
> > . wish i had at least 17 pairs of ears...
> ...


 
 I've tried more than a few times and ended up keeping my favorites (ps1k and buttoned Rs1) but I somehow always end up buying more Grados again.


----------



## zazex

Unlike many, if not most, I give an unsettled nod to the PS500e's 
 over the GH1's.
  
 The GH1's are excellent indeed, but I hear a slightly "synthetic"
 sound quality in them.  (Sorry, but it's the best word I could
 come up with to describe their SQ.)  
  
 I've not heard the RS2e's, though I heard the RS2i's and didn't
 like them. I thought the ratio of bass to treble was off (too much
 treble).
  
 I like the PS500e's a whole lot.


----------



## headfry

interesting. This review of the GH1 from Headfonics found the GH1 and PS500e virtually the same, and that with eq
 they could sound indistinguishable from each other:
  
  
 http://headfonics.com/2015/10/the-heritage-series-gh1-by-grado/2/
  
  
  
 ....would you agree with the reviewer's findings?


----------



## speedking

wormsdriver said:


> I've tried more than a few times and ended up keeping my favorites (ps1k and buttoned Rs1) but I somehow always end up buying more Grados again.


 
 Me too , i buy most cause i like to try their sound, I recently bought a very early SR60 with "pink" drivers and i like them alot! Still haven't try any of the "e" series....


----------



## wormsdriver

speedking said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > I've tried more than a few times and ended up keeping my favorites (ps1k and buttoned Rs1) but I somehow always end up buying more Grados again.
> ...


 
 after managing to stay away from buying Grados for a few months (after selling my ps1ke, gs1ke, gh1 and black star sr325) in just the last couple of weeks I've re-bought the Gh1, ps500 and I'm expecting an sr200 black star drivers very soon!
  
 I also have a couple of wooden sleeves and aluminum cups sitting around just looking at me, tempting me to throw some drivers on them! I think a pair of sr80e drivers would go VERY well in those!


----------



## speedking

wormsdriver said:


> I also have a couple of wooden sleeves and aluminum cups sitting around just looking at me, tempting me to throw some drivers on them! I think a pair of sr80e drivers would go VERY well in those!


 
 I'm also between modifing my SR60 or just keep them stock!
 Do you have any pic of the cups?


----------



## wormsdriver

speedking said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > I also have a couple of wooden sleeves and aluminum cups sitting around just looking at me, tempting me to throw some drivers on them! I think a pair of sr80e drivers would go VERY well in those!:veryevil:
> ...


----------



## wormsdriver

I was looking at the Spirit Labs new all black aluminum cups. They look pretty sweet to me, especially without that writing on them!


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> I was looking at the Spirit Labs new all black aluminum cups. They look pretty sweet to me, especially without that writing on them!


 
 that looks like the dodge viper of grado headphones


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking at the Spirit Labs new all black aluminum cups. They look pretty sweet to me, especially without that writing on them!
> ...


 
 They belong to the "Dark Side" for sure!


----------



## speedking

wormsdriver said:


>


 
 I like these more and probably the are heavy.. are these magnum drivers?


----------



## jaywillin




----------



## wormsdriver

speedking said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


yes'sir, they are pretty heavy. I am tempted to put my ps500 drivers in here as I'm certain it'll get me even closer to ps1000 territory.

Yes, those are V4 Magnums. Unfortunately, one of the drivers is fubar thanks to my soldering skills or maybe just one too many soldering and un-soldering cables on them, I bought them used awhile back.


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


>


 somebody needs to put some Grados on ol'Anikin 
Skywalker to cheer him up a bit


----------



## jaywillin

jaywillin said:


>


 
  
  


wormsdriver said:


> somebody needs to put some Grados on ol'Anikin
> Skywalker to cheer him up a bit


 
 it's hard to bob one's head wearing a big old helmet like that


----------



## whirlwind

If anybody knows of someone with a "minty" pair of RS1 button headphones for sale...please send them my way....need to have nice cups and a nice cable....a well taken care of headphone from non smoking home.
  
 Hopefully I won't spend this money on tubes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I am only looking for the RS1 buttoned, with the thinner cable........thanks "Gradoheads"


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > https://sp.yimg.com/xj/th?id=OIP.Mca376bfc1068a475d04613888c51c993o0[/quote]
> ...


----------



## CH23

yes if i were looking at the barrel of a gun, i would pick the ps1000 and rs1 every time.

 speaking of barrel of a gun
  
 http://archives.depechemode.com/media/video/music_videos/43_barrel_of_a_gun.mp4
  





 
  
 it sure is hard to embed an mp4 file from a website on this forum. what gives?


----------



## joseph69

ch23 said:


> it sure is hard to embed an mp4 file from a website on this forum. what gives?


 
 Its the new format…I can't begin to tell you the issues I had/have.


----------



## CH23

joseph69 said:


> Its the new format…I can't begin to tell you the issues I had/have.


 

 i have to say that this was my first attempt but also the last.


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> that looks like the dodge viper of grado headphones


 
  
 Dodge Viper!, you mean, Darth Vader, this is The Dark Side remember!


----------



## stacker45

whirlwind said:


> If anybody knows of someone with a "minty" pair of RS1 button headphones for sale...please send them my way....need to have nice cups and a nice cable....a well taken care of headphone from non smoking home.
> 
> Hopefully I won't spend this money on tubes
> 
> ...


 
  
 After a few months living with my n.o.s. RS1, I think that Grado got it right the first time.
  
 I hope you'll find a nice pair.


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> Dodge Viper!, you mean, Darth Vader, this is The Dark Side remember!


 
 wouldn't old darth drive a viper ?


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> wouldn't old darth drive a viper ?


 
  
 Nope!, trust me, I'm a car guy and it's common knowledge that if Darth Vader has a car, it's a Buick Grand- National.


----------



## Amish

jaywillin said:


> wouldn't old darth drive a viper ?


 

 No. He would be driving his TIE Advanced x1.


----------



## jaywillin

the buick grand national i know, the TIE Advanced x1, i didn't know, i had to look it up 
 forgive me, i'm a trekkie


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> the buick grand national i know, the TIE Advanced x1, i didn't know, i had to look it up
> forgive me, i'm a trekkie


 
  
 You're forgiven, and just in case there were some more skeptical people, well,  here you go. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2yUH2VhtdM
  
 Oh!, by the way, in 1987, this fully equipped big car, was THE fastest car to reach 60mph, 5.1 seconds.


----------



## Amish

jaywillin said:


> the buick grand national i know, the TIE Advanced x1, i didn't know, i had to look it up
> forgive me, i'm a trekkie


 

 LOL I was just kidding. I'm more a Trekkie myself!


----------



## jaywillin

amish said:


> LOL I was just kidding. I'm more a Trekkie myself!


 
 i knew you were kidding, i was kidding back, 
 now, here's how much of a trekkie i am, i've seen them all, the shows, etc
 and  i've not seen one star wars all the way through


----------



## HeavenNotes

Hello. I'm having a good time with my Macbook Pro and my 125e with  iTunes (using Bitperfect). I'm listening Bill Cobham  Palindrome album.  It sounds better than with my MS2. I'm thinking to sell my MS2 and 650 and go for a RS2e.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I see the RS2e's attractiveness but the MS2 and the HD650 are gonna sound great when properly amped.


----------



## DavidA

heavennotes said:


> Hello. I'm having a good time with my Macbook Pro and my 125e with  iTunes (using Bitperfect). I'm listening Bill Cobham  Palindrome album.  It sounds better than with my MS2. I'm thinking to sell my MS2 and 650 and go for a RS2e.


 
 I don't have the 125e or MS2 but have 60i (in wood cups), 225e, RS2e and HD-650, I wouldn't trade/sell 225e and HD-650 for an RS2e, its going backwards to me.  The HD-650 and SR-225e are great complimentary headphones but the HD-650 needs to be properly amped, the RS2e while a very nice sounding headphone does not do well with all genres of music that I listen to and the HD-650 is a much more forgiving headphone with sub par recordings while the RS2e will make bad recording sound even worst.
  
 If you can DIY I would take the drivers from the 125e and put them in wood cups, I tried this with the 225e drivers and its a fairly large improvement and you can fine tune the sound with vent mod, dynamat, felt and sorbothane to get the sound that you want.  You can also open up your 125e and do some mods with it as well.
  
 Its what I love about Grados, so many options/mods and most are reversible if they don't work out so that you can always return them back to stock


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> amish said:
> 
> 
> > LOL I was just kidding. I'm more a Trekkie myself!
> ...


 
 I thought I was the only one in the world that has never watched a star wars movie all the way through 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I am not, but my wife is a Trekkie.


----------



## Harry Manback

If anyone has an SR-125 that they want to get rid of, I'm interested. Really, any inexpensive e series will do. 

Thx!


----------



## uncletim

has anyone tried these Nbbox pads? RS1 is looking for new pads, last ones were not great. thanks
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Replacement-Cushion-Gs1000i-Gs1000e-Headphones/dp/B00ZBNQFD2/


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

mingus said:


> has anyone tried these Nbbox pads? RS1 is looking for new pads, last ones were not great. thanks
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Replacement-Cushion-Gs1000i-Gs1000e-Headphones/dp/B00ZBNQFD2/


 
 Look the same as Earzonk. It will not offer the same sound as the stock pads (will have more bass and perhaps less clarity). Whichever you'll like more depends on your, well, liking. I stayed with the Earzonks pads for some time but later returned to the stock pads.


----------



## uncletim

williamleonhart said:


> Look the same as Earzonk. It will not offer the same sound as the stock pads (will have more bass and perhaps less clarity). Whichever you'll like more depends on your, well, liking. I stayed with the Earzonks pads for some time but later returned to the stock pads.


 

 I wonder if they are the same? not a huge investment to try I guess. last ones were supposed to be original Grado, hard to tell, sure were tough on the ears. I will buy from Grado next time. Thanks


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

mingus said:


> I wonder if they are the same? not a huge investment to try I guess. last ones were supposed to be original Grado, hard to tell, sure were tough on the ears. I will buy from Grado next time. Thanks


 
 Comfort-wise I'd say original Grados are pretty bad at first, and during the last 1 or 2 months of their life the black stuffs they disintegrate into are gonna dirty up your ears quite bad. If you would like to try, try the EZ ones as they're not too expensive. Just stay away from the leatherette. They sound really bad.


----------



## cygnusx

I'm interested in purchasing the Grado 15' extension cable.  Does anybody know, if these cables are made using 8 wires or 4 wires?  I seen Mogami cables around the same price range.  Any preferences or suggestions?    Thanks


----------



## joseph69

cygnusx said:


> I'm interested in purchasing the Grado 15' extension cable.  Does anybody know, if these cables are made using 8 wires or 4 wires?  I seen Mogami cables around the same price range.  Any preferences or suggestions?    Thanks


 
 I'm not sure of the conductor, but  I have 2 brand new one s from my RS1i/PS1K which I'll never use and would be willing to sell one if your interested?


----------



## kpfeifle

Hello All,

I have a question for all of you Grado fans. I really enjoy the sound of them, have a pair of HF2 for quite a while. Also built a pair with a Sym V5 driver and a vibro labs
wood cup. The sound is different, but they complement each other well. Thinking about what to get next, my problem is I'm not really sure how my home built woodie would compare to the regular lineup. Would I be getting an improved sound by jumping to a HF1/RS1/RS2? Everything is being used with my Woo WA6SE and source being vinyl most of the time.

Kevin


----------



## ruthieandjohn

kpfeifle said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a question for all of you Grado fans. I really enjoy the sound of them, have a pair of HF2 for quite a while. Also built a pair with a Sym V5 driver and a vibro labs
> wood cup. The sound is different, but they complement each other well. Thinking about what to get next, my problem is I'm not really sure how my home built woodie would compare to the regular lineup. Would I be getting an improved sound by jumping to a HF1/RS1/RS2? Everything is being used with my Woo WA6SE and source being vinyl most of the time.
> ...



I wish I had experience with home built woodies, but I do not.

However, I think that Grado designs wood headphones better than I do, and so I would expect one of their wood headphones to be better than anything I built by buying wood cups. For example, Grado "tunes" their drivers by putting goop on them and probably also optimizes venting in the cup, neither of which I would do.

I have the HF1 and love it (would love to find an HF2). I have the RS2e and it is my favorite. I WANT to eventually get an RS1e (I already have both the buttoned RS1 original and the later highly-regarded RS1i and love them both), but the RS1e would have to be one of the newest ones, with a brown headband and drivers that do not protrude (or as some here have said, "perturb") above the edge of the wood cup, and I would have to be prepared to use it for at least 200 hours before concluding on its suitability, as the 50mm drivers that Grado uses on its RS1e (and GS1000e and PS1000e continue to improve over 100s of hours of use). I would go to 4ourears, the official Grado store, for such an RS1e, as the dealers I know still have the older ones with black headbands and protruding drivers.


----------



## joseph69

(or as some here have said, "perturb")

Hmm, would that be me?


----------



## fleasbaby

kpfeifle said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a question for all of you Grado fans. I really enjoy the sound of them, have a pair of HF2 for quite a while. Also built a pair with a Sym V5 driver and a vibro labs
> wood cup. The sound is different, but they complement each other well. Thinking about what to get next, my problem is I'm not really sure how my home built woodie would compare to the regular lineup. Would I be getting an improved sound by jumping to a HF1/RS1/RS2? Everything is being used with my Woo WA6SE and source being vinyl most of the time.
> ...


 
  
 The V5 in the Vibro Labs cups is a good combo. As I understand it from conversations I have had with a few folks (who should know), that driver and the cup were designed to work together. If you'd like to take it to another level, look at getting some cups and drivers from Elleven Acoustica. I have been using a pair of their Ypsilon drivers in some cups of my own making, and have been thoroughly enjoying them. They do trump my experience with the RS1e. That said, I had a pair with the dreaded protruding drivers.


----------



## wormsdriver

kpfeifle said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a question for all of you Grado fans. I really enjoy the sound of them, have a pair of HF2 for quite a while. Also built a pair with a Sym V5 driver and a vibro labs
> wood cup. The sound is different, but they complement each other well. Thinking about what to get next, my problem is I'm not really sure how my home built woodie would compare to the regular lineup. Would I be getting an improved sound by jumping to a HF1/RS1/RS2? Everything is being used with my Woo WA6SE and source being vinyl most of the time.
> ...


you'd be getting a different sound than the v5. You'd be getting the GRADO sound ( which I love!). If transparency ranks high on your list, go for the rs2. The Rs1 is a more mature sound than the rs2, more balanced compared to the rs2. I've never heard the HF1 though...


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Well, a dream has been fulfilled.  I have found and purchased a Grado RS2 with buttons in great condition.  The RS2e has been my favorite headphone, and my RS2i has been my second favorite.  
  
 It arrives a week from today.  Thanks to @krud484 for notifying me about it.
  
 Now all that I need is:
  
 *  HF2
 *  PS1000e
 *  RS1e, the version with brown headband and non-protruding drivers
 *  GS1000i
 *  PS500e
  
 and I will be Set For Life (or till the next itch, whichever occurs first!).


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Well, a dream has been fulfilled.  I have found and purchased a Grado RS2 with buttons in great condition.  The RS2e has been my favorite headphone, and my RS2i has been my second favorite.
> 
> It arrives a week from today.  Thanks to @krud484 for notifying me about it.
> 
> ...


 
 Congratulation John!
 I know where you can get a PS1000e at a nice price! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 PM me if your interested and I'll surly give you a nice deal.
 I also offer payments at 0% financing until paid in full (for a limited time only).


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> Well, a dream has been fulfilled.  I have found and purchased a Grado RS2 with buttons in great condition.  The RS2e has been my favorite headphone, and my RS2i has been my second favorite.
> 
> It arrives a week from today.  Thanks to @krud484 for notifying me about it.
> 
> ...


 
 yeah !!!! i get to keep mine !
  
 congrats john


----------



## cygnusx

ruthieandjohn said:


> Well, a dream has been fulfilled.  I have found and purchased a Grado RS2 with buttons in great condition.  The RS2e has been my favorite headphone, and my RS2i has been my second favorite.
> 
> It arrives a week from today.  Thanks to @krud484
> for notifying me about it.
> ...


 Have you tried the GH1 yet?  It may become your next itch.


----------



## joseph69

@kayandjohn 
  
 I believe a while back you were saying your RS1 or RS1i didn't come with a 15' extension cable. I had to check my RS1i box this afternoon being I thought I had two extension cables, one from my RS1i and another from my recently purchased NOS PS1K, and I was going to sell one. When I first looked in the box I thought maybe I had sold it already, but then looking at the foam insert inside the box, I realized there is no cut out for it, so I guess your right. Sorry for the misinformation...I guess only the GS/PS1K models come with the extension cable, but I really thought my RS1i had came with one as well.


----------



## Noman74656

Hello fellow Grado fans! I just purchased the RS1e after a year of pining and waiting for a good deal from my local dealer. Loving it so far. Looking forward to hopefully doing some extended listening this weekend with it and my HA-2/iPhone combo.


----------



## stacker45

cygnusx said:


> I'm interested in purchasing the Grado 15' extension cable.  Does anybody know, if these cables are made using 8 wires or 4 wires?  I seen Mogami cables around the same price range.  Any preferences or suggestions?    Thanks


 
 I have never seen an 8 conductors extension cable, but then, Grado being Grado, it's possible that they packed the remaining 4 conductors extensions that they still had in stock, with 8 conductors headphones cables, and then switched to an 8 conductors extension. 
  
 This means that my PS1000, wich have an 8 conductors cable, came with a 4 conductors extension cable, BRAVO Grado!
  
 This was a ridiculous move on Grado's part, you don't have to be a rocket scientist to figure out that Ideally, an extension should at least be identical to the headphone's cable.


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> Well, a dream has been fulfilled.  I have found and purchased a Grado RS2 with buttons in great condition.  The RS2e has been my favorite headphone, and my RS2i has been my second favorite.
> 
> It arrives a week from today.  Thanks to @krud484 for notifying me about it.
> 
> ...


 
 What a great looking pair of cans.


----------



## kpfeifle

> . However, I think that Grado designs wood headphones better than I do, and so I would expect one of their wood headphones to be better than anything I built by buying wood cups. For example, Grado "tunes" their drivers by putting goop on them and probably also optimizes venting in the cup, neither of which I would do.




This makes perfect sense to me. I think I will try a pair of RS2e's. For now, this seems like what I would be most interested in.

Kevin


----------



## DavidA

stacker45 said:


> I have never seen an 8 conductors extension cable, but then, Grado being Grado, it's possible that they packed the remaining 4 conductors extensions that they still had in stock, with 8 conductors headphones cables, and then switched to an 8 conductors extension.
> 
> This means that my PS1000, wich have an 8 conductors cable, came with a 4 conductors extension cable, BRAVO Grado!
> 
> This was a ridiculous move on Grado's part, you don't have to be a rocket scientist to figure out that Ideally, an extension should at least be identical to the headphone's cable.


 
 The use of 4 wires vs 2 for headphones doesn't really make sense to me, if it was clearly better why don't other manufactures use it?  To me the extra weight of the 8 conductor cable was more of an issue since it tries to drag the headphone around with even the slightest head movement.  I ended up changing the cables on my RS2e and SR-225e to much lighter and more flexible cables, makes them much more comfortable to use.
  
 For extensions of really long runs then the use of 8 conductor cable may be justified but I don't know the exact engineering reason, for speaker cables that are really long (30ft+) going to a heavy gage cables are a noticeable improvement.


----------



## stacker45

davida said:


> The use of 4 wires vs 2 for headphones doesn't really make sense to me, if it was clearly better why don't other manufactures use it?  To me the extra weight of the 8 conductor cable was more of an issue since it tries to drag the headphone around with even the slightest head movement.  I ended up changing the cables on my RS2e and SR-225e to much lighter and more flexible cables, makes them much more comfortable to use.
> 
> For extensions of really long runs then the use of 8 conductor cable may be justified but I don't know the exact engineering reason, for speaker cables that are really long (30ft+) going to a heavy gage cables are a noticeable improvement.


 
  
 I agree, it seems like overkill. If you think that the 8 conductors cable is heavy, imagine how heavy the 12 conductors is.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 In my opinion, the extension cable and the headphones should be the same size, and I know for a fact that it hasn't always been the case.
  
 Grado's cables being on the short side, their extension cables are often used, hence the importance of having the same size cables for both.
  
 My PS1000 have the 8 conductors, and my extension cable has 4, so out of curiousity, are there high end Grado owners that have an 8 conductors extension cable? 
  
 Also, if one of you has both, a 4, and an 12 conductors extension, I'd like to know if there's a difference in volume, and/or sound quality when you swap the extensions.
  
 If there's a noticable difference, I'd be willing to buy one of the new 12 conductors extension.


----------



## DavidA

One of the other reasons I re-wired my RS2e and SR-225e, the original cables are too short for my listening area, also I don't like to use extensions, adding connections usually degrades the signal.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I agree, it seems like overkill. If you think that the 8 conductors cable is heavy, imagine how heavy the 12 conductors is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I can tell you that the PS1Ke with the 12 conductor cable and 50mm drivers add a very noticable amount of weight when picking them up. Unfortunately I have my (e) packaged up in a shipping box so I can't say if the extension cable is a 12 conductor?
  
 My PS1K extension cable is 8 conductor just like the HP cable.


----------



## joseph69

davida said:


> One of the other reasons I re-wired my RS2e and SR-225e, the original cables are too short for my listening area, also I don't like to use extensions, adding connections usually degrades the signal.


 
 SQ usually degrades beyond 15' which is probably why Grado doesn't exceed this.


----------



## wormsdriver

Both my ps1ke and gs1ke had a 12 conductor extension cable. My ps1k has a 4 conductor extension cable.

I don't recall ever seeing an 8 conductor extension cable now that I think about it.

Also, I think I remember reading Grado stating that you can connect up to 3 of their 15' cables together without loss in audio quality.


----------



## DavidA

joseph69 said:


> SQ usually degrades beyond 15' which is probably why Grado doesn't exceed this.


 

 I made my cables 9ft


----------



## DavidA

davida said:


> I made my cables 9ft


 
  


wormsdriver said:


> Both my ps1ke and gs1ke had a 12 conductor extension cable. My ps1k has a 4 conductor extension cable.
> 
> I don't recall ever seeing an 8 conductor extension cable now that I think about it.
> 
> Also, I think I remember reading Grado stating that you can connect up to 3 of their 15' cables together without loss in audio quality.


 

 3 extensions, that is one long cable and if its 12 conductor it must weigh a ton


----------



## wormsdriver

I've been enjoying my new work rig quite a bit this last week. I've modified my (very recently aquired) ps500. I covered up two of the holes on the back of the drivers and thrown on some G-cush pads on them. I'm using a Ray Samuels Intruder DAC/Amp which matches very well with these cans.
  
 The ps500 no longer sounds boomy at all. The bass is still present but does not overshadow the mids and highs. It sounds very similar to the ps1000. I highly recommend this to any ps500 owners. Or if you see an original ps500 at a reasonably low price, pick them up and try this mod, they now sound excellent!


----------



## GreenBow

I wanted to know what cable is used in the Grado Mini Adaptor Cable. http://www.4ourears.net/Grado_Mini_Adaptor_Cable_p/4e-miniad.htm
  
 I have to use one with my SR225i/e-drivers, which are terminated in 6mm jack. It means I do lose a bit across the connection. It does however mean that an upgrade to 325e means more improvement for me. When plugging into my gadgets which all use 3.5mm socket anyway.
  
 Grado told me they use eight conductor, when I asked them. I mentioned something about my 225e being eight conductor, and they said something like it was the same.
  
 That did leave me pndering about PS1000e users that have 6mm jack terminations. They will have to step down to eight-conductor with the Mini Adaprot Cable to reach gadgets with 3.5mm sockets. Being that the PS1000e use twelve conductor.


----------



## whirlwind

davida said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > I have never seen an 8 conductors extension cable, but then, Grado being Grado, it's possible that they packed the remaining 4 conductors extensions that they still had in stock, with 8 conductors headphones cables, and then switched to an 8 conductors extension.
> ...


 
 These heavier Cables on the newer Grado headphones is what has me searching for an earlier RS1 version.
  
 I cant for the life of me figure why you would make newer versions of a headphone with a smaller jack, for portable use.....then throw on a heavy cable....a tad counter productive.
  
 I am looking for something that the older Grado folks made.....time to go old skool


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> davida said:
> 
> 
> > stacker45 said:
> ...


 
 TRUE!!!
  
 good luck on your search for an old school Rs1 buddy, I'm keeping my eyes open for ya!


----------



## wormsdriver

I've been binging on this youtube channel for the last three days (NPR Music Tiny Desk Concert). Everything sounds fantastic on it, good stuff!
  
 here's a few:

  
 Natalie Merchant

  
 The Cranberries
 
  
 Adele


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > davida said:
> ...


 
 Thanks....yeah appreciate  if you hear anything or see anything.......missed out on the last one on the B/S/T forums


----------



## wormsdriver

> Originally Posted by *whirlwind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks....yeah apprciate if you hear anything or see anything.......missed out on the last one on the B/S/T forums


 
 Yup, I was too slow on giving you a heads up on that one. I was on my phone, tried sending you a link through pm, but couldn't copy and paste it for some reason.


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> > Originally Posted by *whirlwind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> >
> > Thanks....yeah apprciate if you hear anything or see anything.......missed out on the last one on the B/S/T forums
> 
> ...


 
  Ha ha......Well, I talked to the seller and I guess i just should have bought them , blind with no pictures, but I asked for pictures and before he could send them to me someone else gave him an offer that he took.
  
 It may take awhile....but eventually a pair will show up.
  
 For me the stars just have to alined right, so when they come along, I have the cash......sometimes buying tubes get in the way of my best plans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 Enjoying this on this fine Saturday morning.
  

  
 
  
 
  
 Love the intro to this one...Jethro Tull's Locomotive Breath !


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> These heavier Cables on the newer Grado headphones is what has me searching for an earlier RS1 version.
> 
> I cant for the life of me figure why you would make newer versions of a headphone with a smaller jack, for portable use.....then throw on a heavy cable....a tad counter productive.
> 
> I am looking for something that the older Grado folks made.....time to go old skool


 

  

  
 that's how jay rolls !!


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> These heavier Cables on the newer Grado headphones is what has me searching for an earlier RS1 version.
> 
> I cant for the life of me figure why you would make newer versions of a headphone with a smaller jack, for portable use.....then throw on a heavy cable....a tad counter productive.
> 
> I am looking for something that the older Grado folks made.....time to go old skool


 
  
  


whirlwind said:


> Thanks....yeah appreciate  if you hear anything or see anything.......missed out on the last one on the B/S/T forums


 
  
 not that i want to sell mine (i don't, really!) don't discount an non "i" rs2 or a even a gs1000,


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

2 years ago I went searching for the ms2 and when a guy told me he had one I went to see it. Found out it had smaller cable than the i-series I had so I didn't buy it. Bigger cable to me = less worried


----------



## Harry Manback

Chicks dig big cables.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Just a note that I have changed my screen name to ruthieandjohn, from kayandjohn.
  
 My dear wife Kay passed away a while ago, and I am soon to be married to Ruthie, a lady who shares my headphone passion, who can discern subtle differences in headphone sound better than I can, and for whom my courtship involved purchasing her the headphone of her choice!
  
 Hence, I have asked and jude has agreed to change my screen name to...
  
 ruthieandjohn.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## stacker45

whirlwind said:


> These heavier Cables on the newer Grado headphones is what has me searching for an earlier RS1 version.
> 
> I cant for the life of me figure why you would make newer versions of a headphone with a smaller jack, for portable use.....then throw on a heavy cable....a tad counter productive.
> 
> I am looking for something that the older Grado folks made.....time to go old skool


 
  
 That's true, Grado uses a 1/8'' connectors with the ''huge'' 12 conductors cable, and when you think about it, way back, they were using 1/4'' connectors with their ''small'' 4 conductiors cables.
  
 Maybe we should tell them that they have this thing on backwards!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm telling you Whirl, I could kiss John on the mouth, for giving me the heads up about my n.o.s. RS1.


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> Just a note that I have changed my screen name to ruthieandjohn, from kayandjohn.
> 
> My dear wife Kay passed away a while ago, and I am soon to be married to Ruthie, a lady who shares my headphone passion, who can discern subtle differences in headphone sound better than I can, and for whom my courtship involved purchasing her the headphone of her choice!
> 
> ...


 
 Congratulations.....and Ruthie, what did you pick.
  


stacker45 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > These heavier Cables on the newer Grado headphones is what has me searching for an earlier RS1 version.
> ...


 
 I am still on the search for one....sooner or later , one will show up.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

harry manback said:


> Chicks dig big cables.


 
 A tale of two cables... 
  
 Two $1,000 headphones... the Grado GS1000 and the Beyerdynamic T 5 p:
  


*Comparison of Cable Thickness for Two $1,000 Headphones - GS1000e (L) vs. T 5 p (R)*


----------



## krud484

A new little droogie has pulled up a seat at the milkbar. It didn’t take long to become enamored by its sound. Caressing my ears is the old in out of reference material.
  

  
 I used Mercuttio’s “Classifying Your RS1” thread to determine that these are Vintage B from the ’01 batch. The only peculiar thing is the drivers are white. Mercuttio said they should be black or pink, if they’re white they may’ve been sent to Grado for service. I got these from their original owner, he said they didn’t have or need any service. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 How they sound
  
 For about the first hour, I thought these headphones sounded very light on bass. The more variety of music I threw at it the more I realized this may be the most transparent bass I’ve ever heard. Depending on the album, bass can be quiet, very tight, or loosened up and visceral. If the material calls for the sub-bass to be felt, it packs a punch. If it calls for more mid-bass, it can be wound, and ever present. Others can have a stealth quiet bass. Overall bass presentation makes all my other headphones (with exception to the SR80) seem like their bass is tuned to be beefy at all times. These headphones simply just offer bass in the quantity and quality of the recording.
  
 Soundstage seems to be as wide as your typical L-cushion Grado. The mids aren’t as lush as the PS1k, but they are still lucid and vibrant. There is a pleasant analog like refinement of the details that really shines through the soundstage allowing the microdynamics to be heard. There is such a focused clarity to the mids. It is a more intimate listening experience for sure. Tonally no one instrument overpowers the other, it is quite balanced. The highs smoothly climb their way to the top, but never quite reverberate back enough to create an immense sense of space. Decay isn’t as fast as the GH1 w/G nor as slow as the PS1k; it reserves the sweet spot in the middle with a nice amount of air. Separation isn’t as grand as the PS1k, but is closer to the GH1 w/L. This RS1 most certainly is its own character easily recognizable in a blind listen.
  
 Other thoughts
  
 My experience with L-cushion Grados is that the music has a real 2D presentation. Imaging and highs just pan up and across without enough soundstage depth. Grados that are naturally suited to the G-cushion always present a more 3D presentation that lets things pan up, across, and behind with full bodied soundstage depth.
  
 I feel the transparent bass comes as a doubled edge sword; it’s somewhat of an acquired taste you have to be in the mood for. It’s not a novelty sound by any means; the sound was tuned from a different era. The term “flagship” for Grado has come a long way. I’m sure all the Grado fans are hoping this new Heritage Series isn’t a one off fluke. I think it would be cool if they decided to design and engineer a headphone like this one again for that series but with a few updates.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Thanks to @krud484 's eagle eye spotting a source, I now have a buttoned original RS2, completing my trifecta of RS2, RS2i, and RS2e.  They just arrived today and I have been greatly enjoying the sound, though I have not yet compared it to anything   However, the RS2i compared to be the best of all of my Grados (see link in my signature), and then I got the RS2e when I found them to be even better.  Stay tuned for a Master Comparison of all 22+ soon.
  


*Grado RS2 Family Portrait:  from top, RS2, RS2i, and RS2e.  Note how*
*cable thickness increases as you move down from older to newer.*


----------



## krud484

ruthieandjohn said:


> Thanks to @krud484 's eagle eye spotting a source, I now have a buttoned original RS2, completing my trifecta of RS2, RS2i, and RS2e.  They just arrived today and I have been greatly enjoying the sound, though I have not yet compared it to anything   However, the RS2i compared to be the best of all of my Grados (see link in my signature), and then I got the RS2e when I found them to be even better.  Stay tuned for a Master Comparison of all 22+ soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Just one head-fi guy looking out for another. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Looking at that RS2 with the buttons, it looks to be a late 90s variant. The text looks a lot like the earliest RS1s. A master comparison sounds epic!


----------



## Vigrith

Yo, I'm sure this has been answered here before but 2000 is a little bit too much to skim through unfortunately.
  
 Grados are very hard to come by where I live but I am a big fan of their design and I'd like to buy ones to try them out having never heard any of them before - my current budget is not high enough for me to feel comfortable spending 1500$ on their TOTL products for a sidegrade, which ones would informed owners say are the best price/performance just so I can give them a spin? I've heard good things about the sr225e but considering the headphones I currently own are all within the 400 to 1000$ range so I'm wary of feeling underwhelmed when I try the Grados on. Are the RS2e worth $700+ for example? I'm not looking for an upgrade obviously, but I'd still genuinely want to use them every now and then, for whatever reason it may be.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

vigrith said:


> Yo, I'm sure this has been answered here before but 2000 is a little bit too much to skim through unfortunately.
> 
> Grados are very hard to come by where I live but I am a big fan of their design and I'd like to buy ones to try them out having never heard any of them before - my current budget is not high enough for me to feel comfortable spending 1500$ on their TOTL products for a sidegrade, which ones would informed owners say are the best price/performance just so I can give them a spin? I've heard good things about the sr225e but considering the headphones I currently own are all within the 400 to 1000$ range so I'm wary of feeling underwhelmed when I try the Grados on. Are the RS2e worth $700+ for example? I'm not looking for an upgrade obviously, but I'd still genuinely want to use them every now and then, for whatever reason it may be.
> 
> Thanks!


 
 One place you can quickly look is my comparison of 13 Grado models on four different acoustic features (treble detail, subbass, soundstage, and transparency), which led to an overall rank ordering.  The link is in my signature with a name something like "4 D graphic compare of 13 Grados" (cannot see it as I type this).
  
 In short, the RS2i scored the highest, for the factors I compared coming out better than the PS1000, HP1000, GS1000e, RS1i, and other more expensive Grados.  Later, I compared the RS2e to the RS2i and found the RS2e to be even better than the RE2i, which had scored the best in these comparisons.  
  
 If you need to drop to a significantly less expensive Grado, my tests showed that the SR225i (no longer sold as new) or SR325e were the best of the under-$300 (US) crowd.


----------



## stacker45

krud484 said:


> A new little droogie has pulled up a seat at the milkbar. It didn’t take long to become enamored by its sound. Caressing my ears is the old in out of reference material.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The buttoned RS1 were my first experience with Grado. Back then, they were Grado's flagship model. I have tried the RS1i, but I still prefer the buttoned RS1. I'm not exactly sure that I understand what you mean by ''transparent bass''.though.
  
 They do have a fast reacting bass, although my HP1000 have THE fastest, and hardest hitting bass of all my Grados. For me, their rich, natural sounding mids is the RS1's best attribute. that being said, my HP1000's mids certainly give the RS1 a run for it's money.
  
 The term ''flagship'' means nothing to me, I say this because some people, will prefer the RS1, the GS1K, the GH-1, to the PS1K, so really, all flagship means, is that it's a company's most expensive model.
  
 As for the GH-1, Grado said that it's a limited edition, so if they decide to build another variation, they'll have to be carefull not to piss the GH-1 owners off.


----------



## krud484

stacker45 said:


> The buttoned RS1 were my first experience with Grado. Back then, they were Grado's flagship model. I have tried the RS1i, but I still prefer the buttoned RS1. I'm not exactly sure that I understand what you mean by ''transparent bass''.though.
> 
> They do have a fast reacting bass, although my HP1000 have THE fastest, and hardest hitting bass of all my Grados. For me, their rich, natural sounding mids is the RS1's best attribute. that being said, my HP1000's mids certainly give the RS1 a run for it's money.
> 
> ...


 

 Well the best I can explain transparent bass is that it's whatever the recording calls for. If it sounds well recorded with deep impact, tightly wound, and easy cord discernment that is what you get. If it has a lot of thumpy LFE sounding bass then you get some of that to the detriment of the mids. For most part though, I'm finding the bass to actually be fast and not really the hardest hitting. It can be a little too quiet for my taste, at times, if I know I heard more in another headphone.
  
 Flagship used to mean the best a brand had to offer in the given time frame, and I agree it did mean the most expensive.
  
 I think the GH1 will be remembered as the first Grado that had a maple tree for the wood. It came during the "e" series so it does have those attributes to how they tuned the sound. If they did do another in the Heritage series, I'm just saying using buttons again would kinda cool. It would also be nice if they reworked the bass to sound more like these Vintage RS1s.


----------



## Vigrith

ruthieandjohn said:


> One place you can quickly look is my comparison of 13 Grado models on four different acoustic features (treble detail, subbass, soundstage, and transparency), which led to an overall rank ordering.  The link is in my signature with a name something like "4 D graphic compare of 13 Grados" (cannot see it as I type this).
> 
> In short, the RS2i scored the highest, for the factors I compared coming out better than the PS1000, HP1000, GS1000e, RS1i, and other more expensive Grados.  Later, I compared the RS2e to the RS2i and found the RS2e to be even better than the RE2i, which had scored the best in these comparisons.
> 
> If you need to drop to a significantly less expensive Grado, my tests showed that the SR225i (no longer sold as new) or SR325e were the best of the under-$300 (US) crowd.


 
  
 Oh wow. That is very useful, very detailed and the best comprehensive write up on the subject that I could've asked for - that's very good work you've done there so congratulations on that and thank you.
  
 I'll try and decide whether or not I wanna spend the equivalent of $700 on the RS2e, if it scored higher than the more expensive ones then it surely is worth it and has merit; plus it looks beautiful, I am big fan of the wood rather than that of their Prestige line. If not I will settle for the 325e for now and see whether or not I like their sound signature, that one seems reasonable enough too.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

vigrith said:


> Oh wow. That is very useful, very detailed and the best comprehensive write up on the subject that I could've asked for - that's very good work you've done there so congratulations on that and thank you.
> 
> I'll try and decide whether or not I wanna spend the equivalent of $700 on the RS2e, if it scored higher than the more expensive ones then it surely is worth it and has merit; plus it looks beautiful, I am big fan of the wood rather than that of their Prestige line. If not I will settle for the 325e for now and see whether or not I like their sound signature, that one seems reasonable enough too.



Just a caution on my scores...the total shoe just shows which headphones won the most in the 10 three-way comparisons with two other headphones, taken I combination to build up a 13 way comparison. But that weights all rpfeatures equally, while your preferences may value one feature, say bass, over another, say, transparency, so you might prefer the RS1 because its strength in bass.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ruthieandjohn said:


> Thanks to @krud484 's eagle eye spotting a source, I now have a buttoned original RS2, completing my trifecta of RS2, RS2i, and RS2e.  They just arrived today and I have been greatly enjoying the sound, though I have not yet compared it to anything   However, the RS2i compared to be the best of all of my Grados (see link in my signature), and then I got the RS2e when I found them to be even better.  Stay tuned for a Master Comparison of all 22+ soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Do you consider any of the RS2s to be better than the RS1i and the buttoned RS1?


----------



## GreenBow

ruthieandjohn said:


> Just a note that I have changed my screen name to ruthieandjohn, from kayandjohn.
> 
> My dear wife Kay passed away a while ago, and I am soon to be married to Ruthie, a lady who shares my headphone passion, who can discern subtle differences in headphone sound better than I can, and for whom my courtship involved purchasing her the headphone of her choice!
> 
> ...


 
  
@ruthieandjohn Well then, congratulations are in order. Best of luck.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

williamleonhart said:


> Do you consider any of the RS2s to be better than the RS1i and the buttoned RS1?


 
 Yes, I consider both the RS2i and RS2e to be better... I haven't yet compared my new RS2.


----------



## CH23

joseph69 said:


> @kayandjohn
> 
> I believe a while back you were saying your RS1 or RS1i didn't come with a 15' extension cable. I had to check my RS1i box this afternoon being I thought I had two extension cables, one from my RS1i and another from my recently purchased NOS PS1K, and I was going to sell one. When I first looked in the box I thought maybe I had sold it already, but then looking at the foam insert inside the box, I realized there is no cut out for it, so I guess your right. Sorry for the misinformation...I guess only the GS/PS1K models come with the extension cable, but I really thought my RS1i had came with one as well.


 

 my RS1 did come with the extension cord. this is a "classic" RS1.
  
@ruthieandjohn congratulations, i wish you and Ruthie all the best


----------



## joseph69

ch23 said:


> my RS1 did come with the extension cord. this is a "classic" RS1.


 
 Even though there is no slot for the extension cable, I'm still wondering if it came with one and it was coiled which the HP cable in the circular slot, and I did sell it???


----------



## wormsdriver

My rs1 came with a wooden box.


----------



## wormsdriver




----------



## stacker45

krud484 said:


> Well the best I can explain transparent bass is that it's whatever the recording calls for. If it sounds well recorded with deep impact, tightly wound, and easy cord discernment that is what you get. If it has a lot of thumpy LFE sounding bass then you get some of that to the detriment of the mids. For most part though, I'm finding the bass to actually be fast and not really the hardest hitting. It can be a little too quiet for my taste, at times, if I know I heard more in another headphone.
> 
> Flagship used to mean the best a brand had to offer in the given time frame, and I agree it did mean the most expensive.
> 
> I think the GH1 will be remembered as the first Grado that had a maple tree for the wood. It came during the "e" series so it does have those attributes to how they tuned the sound. If they did do another in the Heritage series, I'm just saying using buttons again would kinda cool. It would also be nice if they reworked the bass to sound more like these Vintage RS1s.


 
  
 The classic RS1 was, and for some people (myself included), still is, the best version. Up till  2008, the RS1 were certainly one, if not THE, the most popular model that Grado
 had to offer.
  
 My memory is not very good, but think that the GH-1 came out toward the end of the i series production. When I saw that the e serie had red drivers, I asked Grado if the GH-1 had the new e serie's drivers, and they said no. I knew that my GH-1's drivers weren't red, but given the random way in wich Grado does things, I thought I'd ask anyway.


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


>


 
  
 I HATE YOU VERY MUCH!


----------



## stacker45

stacker45 said:


> I HATE YOU VERY MUCH!


 
  
 Alright, now that I've had some time to calm down, I can see that I went too far.
  
 I mean, I do hate you, but not very much!


----------



## krud484

stacker45 said:


> The classic RS1 was, and for some people (myself included), still is, the best version. Up till  2008, the RS1 were certainly one, if not THE, the most popular model that Grado
> had to offer.
> 
> My memory is not very good, but think that the GH-1 came out toward the end of the i series production. When I saw that the e serie had red drivers, I asked Grado if the GH-1 had the new e serie's drivers, and they said no. I knew that my GH-1's drivers weren't red, but given the random way in wich Grado does things, I thought I'd ask anyway.


 

 Wait a minute, are you saying your GH1 doesn't have red drivers?


----------



## stacker45

krud484 said:


> Wait a minute, are you saying your GH1 doesn't have red drivers?


 
  
 No, what gave you that idea?


----------



## krud484

stacker45 said:


> No, what gave you that idea?


 

 I had no idea there were GH1s out there without red drivers. I thought it came out after the "e" series launched. Mine has red drivers so this would definitely change people's individual experience with them.


----------



## stacker45

krud484 said:


> Wait a minute, are you saying your GH1 doesn't have red drivers?


 
  
 Seriously krud, you're going to laugh when you read this.
  
 I did ask Grado if my new, limited edition headphones had the e serie's drivers, however it wasn't my GH-1,(wich do have red drivers), it was my Bushmills. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Normally, after making an arse of oneself, one might want to find a nice deep hole to hide oneself, but has you probably know, I am a strongly medicated individual, wich means that I can, and do, blame the meds.


----------



## krud484

stacker45 said:


> Seriously krud, you're going to laugh when you read this.
> 
> I did ask Grado if my new, limited edition headphones had the e serie's drivers, however it wasn't my GH-1,(wich do have red drivers), it was my Bushmills.
> 
> ...


 

 Hey it's alright, you proposed very interesting food for thought nonetheless. What if the GH1 was launched toward the end of "i" series? What would it sound like?


----------



## stacker45

krud484 said:


> Hey it's alright, you proposed very interesting food for thought nonetheless. What if the GH1 was launched toward the end of "i" series? What would it sound like?


 
  
 Thanks for not making fun of me.
  
 All I can say is that the GH-1 is a great buy. With the G-cush the GH-1 has a certain vitality that even my PS1K doesn't have. The PS1K sounds smooter, but with a smooth sounding recording, it can become too much of a good thing, so the GH-1/G's livelyness can be just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## krud484

stacker45 said:


> Thanks for not making fun of me.
> 
> All I can say is that the GH-1 is a great buy. With the G-cush the GH-1 has a certain vitality that even my PS1K doesn't have. The PS1K sounds smooter, but with a smooth sounding recording, it can become too much of a good thing, so the GH-1/G's livelyness can be just what the doctor ordered.


 

 The PS1k does have the tendency to sound lush and rich. If there is one thing I wish the GH1 had that the PS1k does better is that sparkle on the top. It's what lets the vocals and the treble sound full bodied, smooth to the top, really airy, and impactful. The GH1 can be more transparent in that regard. I just don't get those things as often as I do with the PS1k. If an album isn't well recorded or smooth sounding, the GH1 presents it that way on occasion. The two headphones do come close for sure though.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Immediately after reading your posy stacker, I went to my GH-1 to look at the drivers because I could have sworn they were red, which they are, and they also have a blob of what looks like black silicone/tak on them as well…then I went on to read the rest of the posts finding out you meant the Bushmills. The GH-1 did come out while the (e) series had already taken the place of the (i) series.


----------



## stacker45

krud484 said:


> The PS1k does have the tendency to sound lush and rich. If there is one thing I wish the GH1 had that the PS1k does better is that sparkle on the top. It's what lets the vocals and the treble sound full bodied, smooth to the top, really airy, and impactful. The GH1 can be more transparent in that regard. I just don't get those things as often as I do with the PS1k. If an album isn't well recorded or smooth sounding, the GH1 presents it that way on occasion. The two headphones do come close for sure though.


 
  
 I agree with you when you say, ''The two headphones do come close for sure though'', and when you think about the fact that the PS1K costs $1000 more, the GH-1 does seem like a bargain.
  
 As I've said before, if I would've had the opportunity to compare the $1700, PS1K with the $700, GH-1/G, I would've chosen the GH-1/G. It's price vs performance ratio is superior to that of the PS1K.
  
 I'd say that the GH-1/G's price vs performance ratio, is equivalent to that of the $395, Bushmills/G


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Immediately after reading your posy stacker, I went to my GH-1 to look at the drivers because I could have sworn they were red, which they are, and they also have a blob of what looks like black silicone/tak on them as well…then I went on to read the rest of the posts finding out you meant the Bushmills. The GH-1 did come out while the (e) series had already taken the place of the (i) series.


 
  
 That's right, and I seem to remember that the Bushmills came out a few months before the i series, and since we can't see the Bushmills's drivers, I couldn't tell if they were red.


----------



## krud484

stacker45 said:


> I agree with you when you say, ''The two headphones do come close for sure though'', and when you think about the fact that the PS1K costs $1000 more, the GH-1 does seem like a bargain.
> 
> As I've said before, if I would've had the opportunity to compare the $1700, PS1K with the $700, GH-1/G, I would've chosen the GH-1/G. It's price vs performance ratio is superior to that of the PS1K.
> 
> I'd say that the GH-1/G's price vs performance ratio, is equivalent to that of the $395, Bushmills/G


 

 Agreed 100%. For those out there that don't want to break the bank with more than a mid-fi setup, the GH1 is the closest to sounding like flagship PS1k status. It really is two headphones in one. The ability to sound as well as it does with the stock L-cushion and deliver beyond the next level with the G-cushion is astonishing. Plus it's the healthiest option for your wallet too.


----------



## HeavenNotes

davida said:


> I don't have the 125e or MS2 but have 60i (in wood cups), 225e, RS2e and HD-650, I wouldn't trade/sell 225e and HD-650 for an RS2e, its going backwards to me.  The HD-650 and SR-225e are great complimentary headphones but the HD-650 needs to be properly amped, the RS2e while a very nice sounding headphone does not do well with all genres of music that I listen to and the HD-650 is a much more forgiving headphone with sub par recordings while the RS2e will make bad recording sound even worst.
> 
> If you can DIY I would take the drivers from the 125e and put them in wood cups, I tried this with the 225e drivers and its a fairly large improvement and you can fine tune the sound with vent mod, dynamat, felt and sorbothane to get the sound that you want.  You can also open up your 125e and do some mods with it as well.
> 
> Its what I love about Grados, so many options/mods and most are reversible if they don't work out so that you can always return them back to stock


 

 Thank you so much!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

stacker45 said:


> I agree with you when you say, ''The two headphones do come close for sure though'', and when you think about the fact that the PS1K costs $1000 more, the GH-1 does seem like a bargain.
> 
> As I've said before, if I would've had the opportunity to compare the $1700, PS1K with the $700, GH-1/G, I would've chosen the GH-1/G. It's price vs performance ratio is superior to that of the PS1K.
> 
> I'd say that the GH-1/G's price vs performance ratio, is equivalent to that of the $395, Bushmills/G


 
 Frankly I think the price/performance ratio of the PS1k is rather ridiculous.


----------



## wormsdriver

williamleonhart said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with you when you say, ''The two headphones do come close for sure though'', and when you think about the fact that the PS1K costs $1000 more, the GH-1 does seem like a bargain.
> ...



I wouldn't pay $1700 for a ps1000. In fact I very rarely pay full ratail as I've bought most of my headphones used. With that said, I don't know man if there were no second hand ps1000 for some odd reason and I had to pay full price, being that it is in fact my favorite headphone of all time, I would definitely have to dish out the money to get it!


----------



## Jbmorrey

So I would like a quick recommendation of a portable "Grado", love my sr325, but of course no isolation and plenty of leakage does not make them good for public use. I love the Grado's for their crisp treble and great midrange, what would be a good portable version?

Thanks,
James


----------



## jobyjoby

question for y'all, sooooooo my little dot mkIII gave up the ghost (it literally exploded!). ok it didn't explode but its guts look like they did.... i've got $500 and my beloved o.g. gs1k's, buttoned rs1's, and schiit modi 2, not interested in buying used (i want a warranty gurd durmmit!), what amp would you recommend? peace and love~
  
 so cool that the gh1 turned out to be such a killer! i'd be kicking myself over chickening out if i hadn't done so for my rs1's


----------



## jobyjoby

jbmorrey said:


> So I would like a quick recommendation of a portable "Grado", love my sr325, but of course no isolation and plenty of leakage does not make them good for public use. I love the Grado's for their crisp treble and great midrange, what would be a good portable version?
> 
> Thanks,
> James


 

 have you checked out the grado in-ears? I was always tempted to go in for a pair of those....


----------



## CH23

wormsdriver said:


>


 
  
 oh dear. i think i need a moment alone. with these photos.


krud484 said:


> Wait a minute, are you saying your GH1 doesn't have red drivers?


 
  
 a red driver means nothing really. grado simply uses a marker to make the drivers red so that they know the difference between the old and new drivers...


jobyjoby said:


> have you checked out the grado in-ears? I was always tempted to go in for a pair of those....


 
 i've had the GR10 (without hole) and later the GR10e (with hole) and the GR10 has very little bass/subbass, and the GR10e still hasn't got much of it, though a bit more.
  
 amazing treble though. and favourable mids. they have the LIVE sound.


----------



## Jbmorrey

jobyjoby said:


> have you checked out the grado in-ears? I was always tempted to go in for a pair of those....




Have not tried them, in ears are usually not a great fit for me, literally, I can get one side to seal, but not the other. Rather have an on ear or preferably over eat.

James


----------



## CH23

jbmorrey said:


> Have not tried them, in ears are usually not a great fit for me, literally, I can get one side to seal, but not the other. Rather have an on ear or preferably over eat.
> 
> James


 

 i would suggest custom tips for various reasons:
 -no one will just take the without your approval
 -perfect fit
 -way less irritation when having to take them out all the time
 -can sound better


----------



## Jbmorrey

ch23 said:


> i would suggest custom tips for various reasons:
> -no one will just take the without your approval
> -perfect fit
> -way less irritation when having to take them out all the time
> -can sound better


 

 Well, after looking up the GR10, It's just too much for my budget right now, recently purchased a pair of ZMF Vibro's and I am not in a position to spend another $300 + . Was hoping to find a similar Grado sound with a portable sealed solution.


----------



## CH23

jbmorrey said:


> Well, after looking up the GR10, It's just too much for my budget right now, recently purchased a pair of ZMF Vibro's and I am not in a position to spend another $300 + . Was hoping to find a similar Grado sound with a portable sealed solution.


 

 it's not the grado sound but i find the Soundmagic e10 quite enjoyable for the price.


----------



## Jbmorrey

ch23 said:


> it's not the grado sound but i find the Soundmagic e10 quite enjoyable for the price.


 

 Yea.... I am trying to find an over ear or on ear. I guess the Grado sound is very unique and would be hard to find elsewhere, I will just have to do a search for a good somewhat bright sealed headphone with a emphasis on mids.


----------



## jobyjoby

I emailed grado about what amp they would recommend in the $500 range and I was a little worried after that i'd just get a "we make this one" response, but they sent me to schiit! even threw in a couple good schiit puns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Got schiit's recommendation and my valhalla 2 is on its way! I imagine the synergy between the valhalla and my modi uber will be awesome. overnighting it cuz.... you know. i'll post my thoughts soon!


----------



## Supa Mint

jobyjoby said:


>


 
 I'm a bit surprised that Grado recommended the Valhalla, since that amp is designed for high impedance cans.  Did they mention why Valhalla was preferred?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## jobyjoby

supa mint said:


> I'm a bit surprised that Grado recommended the Valhalla, since that amp is designed for high impedance cans.  Did they mention why Valhalla was preferred?
> 
> Thanks.


 
 grado only recommended schiit's products as a whole. it was schiit that recommended the valhalla 2 as it now includes a gain switch that makes it more flexible for low impedance cans. It was basically a toss up between the valhalla and the lyr. If the valhalla isn't a marked improvement from the little dot or if I find the gain switch doesn't match well with powering the gs1k's then I will return for the lyr. I'll let y'all know!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ch23 said:


> oh dear. i think i need a moment alone. with these photos.
> 
> a red driver means nothing really. grado simply uses a marker to make the drivers red so that they know the difference between the old and new drivers...
> i've had the GR10 (without hole) and later the GR10e (with hole) and the GR10 has very little bass/subbass, and the GR10e still hasn't got much of it, though a bit more.
> ...


due to the lack of bass on the gr10 I was disappointed and sold it after 2 months, even though I got it for about $200. Looking back I think I prefer the iGi much more, though build quality is a problem. The iGi has more of the grado house sound. Can't say the same about the gr10


----------



## jobyjoby

jobyjoby said:


> grado only recommended schiit's products as a whole. it was schiit that recommended the valhalla 2 as it now includes a gain switch that makes it more flexible for low impedance cans. It was basically a toss up between the valhalla and the lyr. If the valhalla isn't a marked improvement from the little dot or if I find the gain switch doesn't match well with powering the gs1k's then I will return for the lyr. I'll let y'all know!


 

 VERY VERY VERY IMPORTANT EDIT FOR ANYONE CONCERNED: schiit does not recommend the valhalla 2 for this combo over the lyr 2. I'm pulling a stacker and blaming my meds!!!
  
 SCHIIT SAYS "LYR 2 HANDS DOWN"


----------



## joseph69

jobyjoby said:


> VERY VERY VERY IMPORTANT EDIT FOR ANYONE CONCERNED: schiit does not recommend the valhalla 2 for this combo over the lyr 2. I'm pulling a stacker and blaming my meds!!!
> 
> SCHIIT SAYS "LYR 2 HANDS DOWN"


 
 Yes, this is definitely known being the Grados are low impedance HP's.
 I just didn't mention it because you said *you* chose the amp and I didn't want to post a negative comment on *your* choice…but maybe I should have???
 Enjoy the Lyr-2…I had the Lyr with some Amperex ECC88 Orange Globes that were spectacular, but the Lyr didn't  have a H/L impedance switch making it too powerful for the Grado, but it did sound great!


----------



## Harry Manback

Would anyone with a grado RS1 be kind enough to measure the inner diameter of the ring that holds the cups?  I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## jobyjoby

joseph69 said:


> Yes, this is definitely known being the Grados are low impedance HP's.
> I just didn't mention it because you said *you* chose the amp and I didn't want to post a negative comment on *your* choice…but maybe I should have???
> Enjoy the Lyr-2…I had the Lyr with some Amperex ECC88 Orange Globes that were spectacular, but the Lyr didn't  have a H/L impedance switch making it too powerful for the Grado, but it did sound great!


 
  
 as a rule of thumb, i am a well-intentioned moron who knows very little about very little, get me medicated and impulsive and i'll misinterpret schiit's website saying "use it with your grados!" as their recommending that particular product over an other for grados! luckily this tendency towards impulsive purchases also means my bank often declines the purchase the first time around ^__^
  
 there's a whole lot that i don't know a whole lot about and the regs (like u!) here are so generous with their actual knowledge and experience, i don't know where i'd be without you (probably listening to my old dt990's outa my iPhone!)
  
 happily full of schiit... now in more ways than one!


----------



## stacker45

jobyjoby said:


> VERY VERY VERY IMPORTANT EDIT FOR ANYONE CONCERNED: schiit does not recommend the valhalla 2 for this combo over the lyr 2. I'm pulling a stacker and blaming my meds!!!
> 
> SCHIIT SAYS "LYR 2 HANDS DOWN"


 
  
 I don't know if I should be offended, or honored by this, that's how messed up I am...DAMN MEDS!


----------



## joseph69

jobyjoby said:


> as a rule of thumb, i am a well-intentioned moron who knows very little about very little, get me medicated and impulsive and i'll misinterpret schiit's website saying "use it with your grados!" as their recommending that particular product over an other for grados! luckily this tendency towards impulsive purchases also means my bank often declines the purchase the first time around ^__^
> there's a whole lot that i don't know a whole lot about and the regs (like u!) here are so generous with their actual knowledge and experience, i don't know where i'd be without you (probably listening to my old dt990's outa my iPhone!)
> happily full of schiit... now in more ways than one!


 
 I use the Magni/Modi combo for my desktop with my 325is and love it!
  


stacker45 said:


> I don't know if I should be offended, or honored by this, that's how messed up I am...DAMN MEDS!


 
 Don't sweat it…in a little while you won't remember anyway.


----------



## jobyjoby

stacker45 said:


> I don't know if I should be offended, or honored by this, that's how messed up I am...DAMN MEDS!


 
  
  
 in the words of my therapist, "both can be true"
  
 tho i certainly didn't intend it as a dig!


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> jobyjoby said:
> 
> 
> > VERY VERY VERY IMPORTANT EDIT FOR ANYONE CONCERNED: schiit does not recommend the valhalla 2 for this combo over the lyr 2. I'm pulling a stacker and blaming my meds!!!
> ...


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jobyjoby said:


> VERY VERY VERY IMPORTANT EDIT FOR ANYONE CONCERNED: schiit does not recommend the valhalla 2 for this combo over the lyr 2. I'm pulling a stacker and blaming my meds!!!
> 
> SCHIIT SAYS "LYR 2 HANDS DOWN"


 
 Yeah so did Grado when I asked them amps they recommended... Schiit Lyr 2 or Grado RA2.


----------



## Kramertc

I wonder if one could have his cake and eat it too with a resistor adapter on an OTL amp? 
  
 Something like this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281728711409?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 You can add 50, 100, 120, 240, 300ohm to the 32 ohm resistance of a Grado.  Curious as to how the Valhalla 2 with such a resistor adapter would work with a Grado.


----------



## harpo1

kramertc said:


> I wonder if one could have his cake and eat it too with a resistor adapter on an OTL amp?
> 
> Something like this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281728711409?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> You can add 50, 100, 120, 240, 300ohm to the 32 ohm resistance of a Grado.  Curious as to how the Valhalla 2 with such a resistor adapter would work with a Grado.


 
 I'll let you know when I receive mine.  I run my 325i from my Littledot MKIV SE and it sounds great without it.  I just bought the Grado's and really like the sound but the damn pads are so uncomfortable.  Any way to soften these things up?


----------



## joseph69

harpo1 said:


> Any way to soften these things up?


 
 First try relieving the clamping force by stretching the headband by pulling it into a horizontal line a little at at time (from above the rod blocks so you don't pull them off the headband) and repeating until the clamping force is reduced.The headband is made of spring steel, so it will try to go back to its original shape, this is why it needs to repeated until your comfortable with the clamping force. You can also wash the cushions with mild detergent soap, and press them dry with a towel and let them air dry overnight.


----------



## harpo1

Thanks Joseph.
  
 It's definitely not the clamping force.  Just the material used for these pads is rough so I'll try washing them and see if that helps.


----------



## joseph69

harpo1 said:


> Thanks Joseph.
> 
> It's definitely not the clamping force.  Just the material used for these pads is rough so I'll try washing them and see if that helps.


 
 Your welcome.
 Also, over time the oils from your skin ail soften them up.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Team Grado + Little Dot here. The Lyr doesn't sound tubey enough for me.


----------



## GreenBow

I keep wondering about getting some IEMs for my portable DAB. I looked at the Grado ones. However I am concerned about IEMs potentially pushing wax into the ear canal.
  
 I think I might be worried about nothing though. Thus sentencing myself to life with a lowly pair of Sennheiser MX500 earphones.


----------



## CH23

ruthieandjohn said:


> Yeah so did Grado when I asked them amps they recommended... Schiit Lyr 2 or Grado RA2.


 
 RA2? i'm sure you mean RA1, or is there a newer one?


greenbow said:


> I keep wondering about getting some IEMs for my portable DAB. I looked at the Grado ones. However I am concerned about IEMs potentially pushing wax into the ear canal.
> 
> I think I might be worried about nothing though. Thus sentencing myself to life with a lowly pair of Sennheiser MX500 earphones.


 

 i've been wearing IEMs for quite some time now and no earwax clutter.


----------



## Vanquished

ruthieandjohn said:


> Yeah so did Grado when I asked them amps they recommended... Schiit Lyr 2 or Grado RA2.


 
 They recommend Schiit, because Schiit is US brand like Grado, may be.


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
  
  


stacker45 said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > I HATE YOU VERY MUCH!
> ...


 

  
  
  


ch23 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
 Here's a few more pictures I posted a couple years ago when I first bought these...


Spoiler: WARNING: Grado Vintage A RS1 porn!


----------



## CH23

wormsdriver said:


> Here's a few more pictures I posted a couple years ago when I first bought these...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WARNING: Grado Vintage A RS1 porn!


 
  
 i'm going to have to confiscate those, Sir.
 you can't leave your Grados with the plants.


----------



## jaywillin

i think the garage1217 amps should be included into any discussion regarding amps for grado, 
 i'd like to get a LD mk1+ to do a direct comparison, i'd say from memory my sunrise iii is every bit as good, if not better
  
 all of the garage amps can roll 6v or 12v tubes
 their cheapest amp, the starlight can roll opamps as well as tubes
 i just can't say enough good things about the amps, or the company, jeremy is the best !
 and that's not to imply david and LD are lacking in anyway,


----------



## wormsdriver

ch23 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a few more pictures I posted a couple years ago when I first bought these...
> ...


 
 haha. I took the pictures when I first received them. After these pictures were taken, they got the usual treatment/cleaning I give my Grados when I get them. Wood gets polished/wax, leather gets conditioning and the wooden box also got wood wax! They look even better than when I got them.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

jaywillin said:


> i think the garage1217 amps should be included into any discussion regarding amps for grado,
> i'd like to get a LD mk1+ to do a direct comparison, i'd say from memory my sunrise iii is every bit as good, if not better
> 
> all of the garage amps can roll 6v or 12v tubes
> ...


 
 As much as I like my I+ I have never received a reply from David...


----------



## TraceStar

jaywillin said:


> i think the garage1217 amps should be included into any discussion regarding amps for grado,
> i'd like to get a LD mk1+ to do a direct comparison, i'd say from memory my sunrise iii is every bit as good, if not better
> 
> all of the garage amps can roll 6v or 12v tubes
> ...




I for one love my Garage 1217 Project Ember II. Got some tube rolling madness a couple of months back though. The sheer options are staggering since you can roll so many different types. 

I've slowed down on the tube rolling now. Just enjoying my GH-1 with a few fav tubes.  

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jobyjoby

i'm pretty hopeful about the "less tubey" quality of the lyr2. again, i don't know anything about anything, but recently before the littledot mkiii gave up the ghost, I had the suspicion that maybe its warm kinda soupy tube quality was actually contributing to some of the less flattering qualities of the gs1k. I'm gonna try and use some descriptors that hopefully click with some of you who have tried the old gs1k's, but they could sound a little flat, or unexciting, and i wonder if the LDmkiii was filling out the sound in all the wrong places at times, maybe "stuffy" is the word?


----------



## GreenBow

ch23 said:


> RA2? i'm sure you mean RA1, or is there a newer one?
> 
> i've been wearing IEMs for quite some time now and no earwax clutter.


 
  
 Thank you.
  
 I had been thinking of starting a thread or looking for a thread about it. I just remembered though I have some cheap Sony ones from a phone somewhere. I could try them and see what I think. I avoided using those Sonys though because they have odd length cables to the ear-buds.
  
 Plus I was told about cable noise with IEMs. I guess I gotta try.
  
 Really my MX500 are OK but that's about it. I was thinking long about iGrado too as an option.
  
 These IEMs though get really good from what I read. The Grado ones turn up on ebay for a reasonable price. I like What Hi-Fi's review of the cheaper ones.


----------



## CH23

greenbow said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I had been thinking of starting a thread or looking for a thread about it. I just remembered though I have some cheap Sony ones from a phone somewhere. I could try them and see what I think. I avoided using those Sonys though because they have odd length cables to the ear-buds.
> 
> ...




Personally i prefer the symmetrical Y split cables too. Never understood why you would want unequal weight balance.

Usually earphones that come with a phone suck. They're equal to the dollar store/pound shop/euro store earphones.

Cable noise, usually called "microphonics" can be an issue. It was with my UE900, it wasn't with my GR10(e) or fibass.
A trick to minimize this is by wearing the earphones "over the ear" so that the wire runs over your ear.

i never tried the iGi's. Surely someone in this thread should be able to tell you more


----------



## GreenBow

ch23 said:


> Personally i prefer the symmetrical Y split cables too. Never understood why you would want unequal weight balance.
> 
> Usually earphones that come with a phone suck. They're equal to the dollar store/pound shop/euro store earphones.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Haha, yep it was the iGi that I was thinking about. http://www.whathifi.com/grado/igi/review
  
 I wonder if they make eGi or iGe now, or neither. I would be happy to go with the What Hi-Fi review. Maybe I should take a punt. I really could use something better.
  

The idea of the eGrado would be really good. There is something about SR60 drivers, that they use. I like to be able to hear around me when near roads etc.
  

Isolation with IEM's would be good too though because I do use public transport. There is the rule that you should never turn up your earphones over noise around you. Meaning if it's noisy around you, anything louder would damage your ears. 
  
 How do I decide?


----------



## bassboysam

kramertc said:


> I wonder if one could have his cake and eat it too with a resistor adapter on an OTL amp?
> 
> Something like this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281728711409?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> You can add 50, 100, 120, 240, 300ohm to the 32 ohm resistance of a Grado.  Curious as to how the Valhalla 2 with such a resistor adapter would work with a Grado.







harpo1 said:


> I'll let you know when I receive mine.  I run my 325i from my Littledot MKIV SE and it sounds great without it.  I just bought the Grado's and really like the sound but the damn pads are so uncomfortable.  Any way to soften these things up?




nope, this will do the exact opposite of what you want. it doesn't increase the impedance of the Grados, it will increase the output impedance of the amp and make the problem of OTL and low impedance headphones worse.


----------



## krud484

jobyjoby said:


> i'm pretty hopeful about the "less tubey" quality of the lyr2. again, i don't know anything about anything, but recently before the littledot mkiii gave up the ghost, I had the suspicion that maybe its warm kinda soupy tube quality was actually contributing to some of the less flattering qualities of the gs1k. I'm gonna try and use some descriptors that hopefully click with some of you who have tried the old gs1k's, but they could sound a little flat, or unexciting, and i wonder if the LDmkiii was filling out the sound in all the wrong places at times, maybe "stuffy" is the word?


 

 You should check out the "Lyr Tube Rollers" thread in the head amps forum here. The tubes you pick out are the character of the sound from the amplifier. When I bought my Lyr 2, I went in without the desire for an all warm tube sound. I thought a lot about what kind of sound I could get out a pair of tubes. What is my setup lacking in? What are it's strengths it has on it own without an amp? From there you can better determine the level of transparency you're seeking.


----------



## Renato6

wormsdriver said:


> haha. I took the pictures when I first received them. After these pictures were taken, they got the usual treatment/cleaning I give my Grados when I get them. Wood gets polished/wax, leather gets conditioning and the wooden box also got wood wax! They look even better than when I got them.


 

 Always be meaning to ask.
  
 What wax / conditioner do you use on Grado wood headphones? I have a RS2i
  
 Thanks


----------



## zazex

renato6 said:


> Always be meaning to ask.
> 
> What wax / conditioner do you use on Grado wood headphones? I have a RS2i
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 I don't use any, I don't think it's necessary.
  
 But if I did, it would be Renaissance Wax.


----------



## wormsdriver

renato6 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > haha. I took the pictures when I first received them. After these pictures were taken, they got the usual treatment/cleaning I give my Grados when I get them. Wood gets polished/wax, leather gets conditioning and the wooden box also got wood wax! They look even better than when I got them.
> ...


I use Howard feed-n-wax. I've bought more than several used grados with the wood looking dull and lifeless, this stuff brings them back to life so to speak. I've been using it for a long time, so there is no cons to using it. 
Another thing I've noticed is that when I sell a pair of Rs series grados, I've always gotten compliments from the buyers for the condition the headphones are in. Some leather conditioner also helps with these older Grados. Sometimes the leather is also rather dry and lifeless and conditioner helps but is not as effective as the wood wax works on wood.


----------



## squallkiercosa

For more than 60 years, the Grado family has been crafting headphones by hand out of a nondescript Brooklyn building. They haven't advertised since 1964, but have made fans of John Mayer, Spike Jonze and members of Aerosmith. Here's how one family has honed the Grado signature sound for decades.​
  
 http://www.greatbigstory.com/stories/how-a-family-run-headphone-maker-thrived-by-word-of-mouth


----------



## speedking

squallkiercosa said:


> For more than 60 years, the Grado family has been crafting headphones by hand out of a nondescript Brooklyn building. They haven't advertised since 1964, but have made fans of John Mayer, Spike Jonze and members of Aerosmith. Here's how one family has honed the Grado signature sound for decades.​
> 
> http://www.greatbigstory.com/stories/how-a-family-run-headphone-maker-thrived-by-word-of-mouth




 NOT True!
 For more than 60 years , the Grado family has been crafting CARTRIDGES by hand , They first crafted headphones at 1989 the famous HP1000 and thats 27 years nomore! As long for adverstising also not true but thats another story....
  
 One more thing to say, i would prefer in all these "advertising" video to hear something about the products, if there are improvements or whatever instead of listening the story of the family fruit-store and that jonathan wanted to be like his dad. It sounds like a farrytale and actually who cares!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

speedking said:


> One more thing to say, i would prefer in all these "advertising" video to hear something about the products, if there are improvements or whatever instead of listening the story of the family fruit-store and that jonathan wanted to be like his dad. It sounds like a farrytale and actually who cares!


 
 Can't say it any better. 
  
 I want the towers in the back so bad


----------



## CH23

williamleonhart said:


> Can't say it any better.
> 
> I want the towers in the back so bad


 

 someday i will be rich enough to order 32 RS1s and do some woodworking magic and make my own pair.


----------



## Blazer39

greenbow said:


> Haha, yep it was the iGi that I was thinking about. http://www.whathifi.com/grado/igi/review
> 
> I wonder if they make eGi or iGe now, or neither. I would be happy to go with the What Hi-Fi review. Maybe I should take a punt. I really could use something better.
> 
> ...


 

 there IS already iGe:
  
 http://www.4ourears.net/iGe_p/4e-ige.htm
  
 but cant find any detailed reviews about them


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

It's fairly new. I've been asking the official distributor in my country for it but they said they've got no news from grado.


----------



## lsh40

Started with SR325is, fell in love with Grado immediately.


----------



## joseph69

lsh40 said:


> Started with SR325is, fell in love with Grado immediately.


 
 Congratulations…great way to start!


----------



## lsh40

Also want to ask can RA-1 amp drive HP1000 HP-2 headphones?


----------



## joseph69

lsh40 said:


> Also want to ask can RA-1 amp drive HP1000 HP-2 headphones?


 
 Yes.


----------



## lsh40

joseph69 said:


> Yes.


 
 So how good will it be? Is it worth the price sound-wise only?


----------



## lsh40

joseph69 said:


> Yes.


 
 I am currently using hifiman ef2a with mullard tubes btw.


----------



## joseph69

lsh40 said:


> So how good will it be? Is it worth the price sound-wise only?


 
 I don't know what you mean by "sound wise only" and I can't comment on the RA-1 being I've never heard it. From what I understand it is basically a C-Moy in a nice wooden box.


----------



## lsh40

joseph69 said:


> I don't know what you mean by "sound wise only" and I can't comment on the RA-1 being I've never heard it. From what I understand it is basically a C-Moy in a nice wooden box.


 yep that cmoy in wooden box is what I heard as well. But I don't care at all.Just want to know how much it improves.


----------



## jaywillin

williamleonhart said:


> As much as I like my I+ I have never received a reply from David...


 
 he's always been very prompt with me, and with good advice


----------



## jaywillin

tracestar said:


> I for one love my Garage 1217 Project Ember II. Got some tube rolling madness a couple of months back though. The sheer options are staggering since you can roll so many different types.
> 
> I've slowed down on the tube rolling now. Just enjoying my GH-1 with a few fav tubes.
> 
> ...


 
 i've got quite a few tubes lying around here myself


----------



## joseph69

lsh40 said:


> yep that cmoy in wooden box is what I heard as well. But I don't care at all.Just want to know how much it improves.


 
 I've never heard either your ef2a/RA-1…but I know the C-Moy in the tin box is much less expensive than the RA-1.


----------



## CH23

joseph69 said:


> I've never heard either your ef2a/RA-1…but I know the C-Moy in the tin box is much less expensive than the RA-1.


 

 depends where you buy from, i got my RA-1 for wayy less than they cost new, and less than a CMOY.
  
 having said this, i think i can say without the guilt of having paid a crapload of money for something, that the RA-1 sounds very nice with the RS-1 (and RS-2)


----------



## speedking

lsh40 said:


> Also want to ask can RA-1 amp drive HP1000 HP-2 headphones?


 

 It will but best results when I use my hpa-2 .


----------



## speedking

ch23 said:


> depends where you buy from, i got my RA-1 for wayy less than they cost new, and less than a CMOY.
> 
> having said this, i think i can say without the guilt of having paid a crapload of money for something, that the RA-1 sounds very nice with the RS-1 (and RS-2)


 
 Sound nice with all the grado to me, from sr60 to gs1000.


----------



## joseph69

ch23 said:


> depends where you buy from, i got my RA-1 for wayy less than they cost new, and less than a CMOY.
> 
> having said this, i think i can say without the guilt of having paid a crapload of money for something, that the RA-1 sounds very nice with the RS-1 (and RS-2)


 
 Thats great then, because $400.00 is a lot! Is it a clone or Grado?


----------



## jobyjoby

everyone go buy a lyr 2 right now.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Last May, I compared the three commonly-used amps for Grado headphones, which are the Joseph Grado HPA-1, the Grado RA1, and the JDS C-MOY 2.03 BB, in this post *here.*
  
 Below is the three- way, 10 feature comparison, using the Grado RS2i as the headphone for all cases:
  

  
 Hope this helps.


----------



## lsh40

joseph69 said:


> I've never heard either your ef2a/RA-1…but I know the C-Moy in the tin box is much less expensive than the RA-1.


thx xD


----------



## lsh40

ruthieandjohn said:


> Last May, I compared the three commonly-used amps for Grado headphones, which are the Joseph Grado HPA-1, the Grado RA1, and the JDS C-MOY 2.03 BB, in this post *here.*
> 
> Below is the three- way, 10 feature comparison, using the Grado RS2i as the headphone for all cases:
> 
> ...


noob question, the larger the number is, the better the performance is or vice versa?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

lsh40 said:


> noob question, the larger the number is, the better the performance is or vice versa?


 
 The higher the number, the better... each row selects the winner (3 points), second place (2 points), and third place (1 point) in performing that particular feature (e.g. transparency).  Ties get a ?.5.   More detail in the post linked at the word "here" at the end of the first sentence.


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> Here's a few more pictures I posted a couple years ago when I first bought these...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WARNING: Grado Vintage A RS1 porn!


 
  
 If you had to put a price on your RS1, what would it be?
  
 My guess is $1000, am I close?


----------



## stacker45

ch23 said:


> depends where you buy from, i got my RA-1 for wayy less than they cost new, and less than a CMOY.
> 
> having said this, i think i can say without the guilt of having paid a crapload of money for something, that the RA-1 sounds very nice with the RS-1 (and RS-2)


 
  
 I agree, after all, the RA1 was ''voiced'' for the RS1. Just like the HPA-1 and HPA-2 were voiced for the HP-1, and HP-2. That doesn't mean that these amps can't do a good job of driving other models of Grado.
  
 Regarding the C-moy amps. I have often read that the ideal amp would be a straight wire with a gain control. The C-moy's simplistic desing is about as close to a strainght wire with gain, as I've seen.


----------



## gregorya

joseph69 said:


> SQ usually degrades beyond 15' which is probably why Grado doesn't exceed this.




Grado claim that up to 3 of their 15' extension cables can be used in series with no signal degradation. I have no idea if this has been independently tested/measured.


----------



## gregorya

joseph69 said:


> @kayandjohn
> 
> 
> I believe a while back you were saying your RS1 or RS1i didn't come with a 15' extension cable. I had to check my RS1i box this afternoon being I thought I had two extension cables, one from my RS1i and another from my recently purchased NOS PS1K, and I was going to sell one. When I first looked in the box I thought maybe I had sold it already, but then looking at the foam insert inside the box, I realized there is no cut out for it, so I guess your right. Sorry for the misinformation...I guess only the GS/PS1K models come with the extension cable, but I really thought my RS1i had came with one as well. :confused_face(1):




I know that my RS1i came with a 15' extension and the female 1/4" to male 1/8" adapter. This was in March 2011.


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a few more pictures I posted a couple years ago when I first bought these...
> ...


I would never sell it (at least, I don't think I would ). As far as price, I guess it would depend on the market. I don't really think you can get much more than $1000 for them.

One thing for sure is that it is VERY rare for them to show up for sale, right next to the ps-1 IMO.


----------



## lsh40

ruthieandjohn said:


> The higher the number, the better... each row selects the winner (3 points), second place (2 points), and third place (1 point) in performing that particular feature (e.g. transparency).  Ties get a ?.5.   More detail in the post linked at the word "here" at the end of the first sentence.


 
 thx, this is helpful


----------



## fleasbaby

wormsdriver said:


> Here's a few more pictures I posted a couple years ago when I first bought these...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WARNING: Grado Vintage A RS1 porn!


 
  
 Holy schiit. They look like they were never used before you got them...


----------



## wormsdriver

fleasbaby said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a few more pictures I posted a couple years ago when I first bought these...
> ...


thanks!

They had the (very common) earpads stuck to the wooden cups which I had to get off and they also had one of the gimbals had come off the metal ring holder which I ended gluing back together.

It was a nice score for sure!


----------



## joseph69

gregorya said:


> gregorya said:
> 
> 
> > Grado claim that up to 3 of their 15' extension cables can be used in series with no signal degradation. I have no idea if this has been independently tested/measured.
> ...


 
 I've only used my 15' extension maybe twice. I've also read that sound starts to degrade after 15'…this is not from my experience.
 I'm still not sure if my RS1i came with the extension cable or not..I thought I might have had it, but when I went looking for it in the box I noticed there wasn't a slot for it and I can't remember if it was coiled with the HP cable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Mine are from 2012.


----------



## squallkiercosa

speedking said:


> NOT True!
> For more than 60 years , the Grado family has been crafting CARTRIDGES by hand , They first crafted headphones at 1989 the famous HP1000 and thats 27 years nomore! As long for adverstising also not true but thats another story....
> 
> One more thing to say, i would prefer in all these "advertising" video to hear something about the products, if there are improvements or whatever instead of listening the story of the family fruit-store and that jonathan wanted to be like his dad. It sounds like a farrytale and actually who cares!


 
 Don't kill the messenger. 
 I love my Grados and speaking about sound quality I don't think there's room for improvement. Comfort wise, they could do better.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*DAC for Grado amp?*

Anyone have a favorite small-footprint DAC only that will fit on top of my Joseph Grado HPA-1 amp (7" front to back, 5-3/4" left to right) that includes USB input? Needs to be better quality than my Sony VAIO desktop all-on-one PC, but not great. 

I am now driving my amp from the headphone output of my desktop... looking for an improvement.

Right now the Schiit Modi 2, $99 with USB only input, at 3.5" front to back x 5" wide, seems a great candidate. Any others?

Thanks!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Honestly, in the price range below $500, I'd buy an ODAC and stop thinking hard. Can't expect the sound to improve from it unless you're willing to pay much much more.


----------



## TomNC

joseph69 said:


> I've only used my 15' extension maybe twice. I've also read that sound starts to degrade after 15'…this is not from my experience.
> I'm still not sure if my RS1i came with the extension cable or not..I thought I might have had it, but when I went looking for it in the box I noticed there wasn't a slot for it and I can't remember if it was coiled with the HP cable.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I've read about an idea that the 15' extension cord can be use to make the Grado phones less bright to some users. I briefly tested this. To some extent, this worked---treble brightness decreased and the entire sound signature got warmer and thicker. I need more time to figure out whether this impression last. 
  
 The theory behind this seems to the increase in impedance changes the sound signature.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

williamleonhart said:


> Honestly, in the price range below $500, I'd buy an ODAC and stop thinking hard. Can't expect the sound to improve from it unless you're willing to pay much much more.



OK, now I am furiously searching to figure out what an ODAC is. Since I purchased a second PS1000 (an -e from joseph69), I can afford to put one of the PS1000s at my desktop PC with my Grado HPA-1 amp, so I'm looking for a better DAC. 

I am convinced, wrongly or rightly, that the amp to drive my PS1000s is the Joseph Grado HPA-1, so I am looking for a DAC with direct (line out, not amp-ed) input to the HPA-1 amp.

Thanks!


----------



## Jbmorrey

How can you remove the wire mesh from a pair of sr225? I want to use the same mesh on the wood cups, it appears as though the metal mesh is slipped in between two rings of plastic, I was hoping you could use a hair dryer to loosen up the mesh to remove.

Thanks,
James


----------



## gregorya

joseph69 said:


> I've only used my 15' extension maybe twice. I've also read that sound starts to degrade after 15'…this is not from my experience.
> I'm still not sure if my RS1i came with the extension cable or not..I thought I might have had it, but when I went looking for it in the box I noticed there wasn't a slot for it and I can't remember if it was coiled with the HP cable. :confused_face:  Mine are from 2012.




There was no specific cut-out for the cable, it was just stuffed into the round hole where the headphone cable was coiled.


----------



## BobG55

ruthieandjohn said:


> *DAC for Grado amp?*
> 
> Anyone have a favorite small-footprint DAC only that will fit on top of my Joseph Grado HPA-1 amp (7" front to back, 5-3/4" left to right) that includes USB input? Needs to be better quality than my Sony VAIO desktop all-on-one PC, but not great.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Edited my post.  Hadn't read your DAC post/request properly (size of DAC you're looking for).  My bad & my apologies.


----------



## Blazer39

ruthieandjohn said:


> Last May, I compared the three commonly-used amps for Grado headphones, which are the Joseph Grado HPA-1, the Grado RA1, and the JDS C-MOY 2.03 BB, in this post *here.*
> 
> Below is the three- way, 10 feature comparison, using the Grado RS2i as the headphone for all cases:
> 
> ...


 

 i believe the JDS cmoy isn't the closest one to Grado RA1, the jds cmoy uses another op-amp while the Grado amp uses JRC4556 op-amp, also not to mention there might be high current mod in Grado amp( from what i read, more current good for Grado HP) and not available in JDS one.
  
 other factors like batteries can affect sound a bit too(9v vs 18v).
  
 i have just ordered from this trusted cmoy builder with the closest specification to Grado RA1:
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Biosciencegeek-Headphone-Amplifier-cMOY-Premium-Amp-NEW-UPDATES-/141948022866?hash=item210cc2f052mdDeAHdgq4tCO-qa1-hlEpw
  
 The seller ad is not always available, so i recommend buying when having the chance.


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> *DAC for Grado amp?*
> 
> Anyone have a favorite small-footprint DAC only that will fit on top of my Joseph Grado HPA-1 amp (7" front to back, 5-3/4" left to right) that includes USB input? Needs to be better quality than my Sony VAIO desktop all-on-one PC, but not great.
> 
> ...


a second hand Geek out might do the trick. Although it probably wouldn't go up on your amp. It one of those small usb thumbdrive-ish thingamajigers. They usually come with a small adapter so it can be hanging off your laptop, then you can plug in a single ended to rca cable to your amp. 

You can find them used for $100 or less. I thought it did very well paired with my RA-1 and rs1 combo.


----------



## speedking

ruthieandjohn said:


> OK, now I am furiously searching to figure out what an ODAC is. Since I purchased a second PS1000 (an -e from joseph69), I can afford to put one of the PS1000s at my desktop PC with my Grado HPA-1 amp, so I'm looking for a better DAC.
> 
> I am convinced, wrongly or rightly, that the amp to drive my PS1000s is the Joseph Grado HPA-1, so I am looking for a DAC with direct (line out, not amp-ed) input to the HPA-1 amp.
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
  
 When i paired my GS1000 with my HPA2 liked the sound but there was an annoying hiss,since then i only use it with my HP2 and my SR60(!!)..both with flat pads!
 Have a look at this DAC,, Its a PCM2706+CS4344, Very Cheap, simple and nice look and sound (at least better than direct phones out port!


----------



## speedking

tomnc said:


> I've read about an idea that the 15' extension cord can be use to make the Grado phones less bright to some users. I briefly tested this. To some extent, this worked---treble brightness decreased and the entire sound signature got warmer and thicker. I need more time to figure out whether this impression last.
> 
> The theory behind this seems to the increase in impedance changes the sound signature.


 
 Longer cable have more impedance and also more capacitance due to parallel wires. If high frequencies are effected is caused of the higher capacitance of the cable! 
  
 Side note: Some where telling that the "i" series where  a kind more controlled at high frequencies.
 That was caused because the "i" phones used 8-conductor cable instead of 4, by doing this they lower the impedance to half and increase the capacitance of the cable!
 Another "trick" is that if you accidently "stretch" the cable and break an internal conductor, your phones will still work since you still have "backup" set of conductors for each driver! 
 Many people (including myself) had problem with the 4 conductor cable


----------



## boyd32450

I have been using a MOJO exclusively now for about 4 months with my RS1i and I can't say enough about it.


----------



## CH23

joseph69 said:


> Thats great then, because $400.00 is a lot! Is it a clone or Grado?


 

 it was modified to take 2 9v wallwarts. i unmodified it, but there is still a hole in the back. it's the real deal.


----------



## GreenBow

ruthieandjohn said:


> *DAC for Grado amp?*
> 
> Anyone have a favorite small-footprint DAC only that will fit on top of my Joseph Grado HPA-1 amp (7" front to back, 5-3/4" left to right) that includes USB input? Needs to be better quality than my Sony VAIO desktop all-on-one PC, but not great.
> 
> ...


 
  
 You could look at the Chord Hugo, or Chord Mojo. The Mojo is quite tiny.
  
 If you are using optical or coaxial in you will have no issues. I use USB in and there is an issue with it sometimes missing the first second of a track. It's a long story but it's to do with the Mojo thinking it sees a change in sampling rate. It mutes a second while hardware synchronises. As long as sampling freq does not change then optical and coaxal are OK.
  
 There are both portable and have a battery inside. However I use the Mojo as a desktop DAC. I leave it connected to a chager all the time. It's OK. Another long story, but if you want to see what others have worked out on this, see here. Third post in this thread. http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post
  
 The Mojo is quite exceptional. Many folk consider at £400, it is the best sub £1000 DAC. Many say only the Chord 2Qute and the Mojo compete under the £1400 price tag of the Hugo.
  
 (NB The Hugo TT is quite big.)


----------



## wormsdriver

^^^ I also use the Mojo and would recommend it, but I think he was looking for something more inexpensive...


----------



## GreenBow

@ruthieandjohn Thank you, I got your message via reputation point.
  
 The issue with USB, i.e. playing files from PC can be got around by using the media app JRiver. It allows us to set s second's silence before playing a tack. Therefor it plays a second silence while the Mojo is hardware configuring. Then music plays as normal.
  
 (The answer to your question is that sometimes the Mojo will play a whole album faultlessly. Sometimes it will skip mutes a second on the first track of an album, or when manually switching tracks. That is when not using JRiver's ability to insert silence.)
  
 If you have a quick look at the third post in the thread I showed you, you will find everything really easy. You'll be able to quickly decide if your interesets lie with Chord. The person who started that thread monitors it everyday and grabs all relevant details and links them in the third post.
  
 My hint with the Mojo is, use bitperfect files from a PC or smartphone, or tablet. Or run from a source like a CD player. The Mojo re-clocks all incoming signals with a built in clock, e.g at 44.1KHz. Thus negating jitter.


----------



## TomNC

speedking said:


> Longer cable have more impedance and also more capacitance due to parallel wires. If high frequencies are effected is caused of the higher capacitance of the cable!
> 
> Side note: Some where telling that the "i" series where  a kind more controlled at high frequencies.
> That was caused because the "i" phones used 8-conductor cable instead of 4, by doing this they lower the impedance to half and increase the capacitance of the cable!
> ...



Thanks for explanation. But I disagree that the i series have better control of trebles. At least the RS1i I used to have sounded too bright and fatiguing. Now the GH1 I have now sounds less bright. As compared to my other phones including PSB M4U 4, HD650/800(both modded), there is still a certain level of brightness and dryness in the highes. And using this extension cable further reduces the brightness, but it changes the other aspects of the sound too which I am not sure is desirable.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Thanks @GreenBow , @wormsdriver ,  @lehoang15tuoi , @BobG55 , and @speedking for suggestions on tiny DACs for the USB output of my PC to feed my Grado.
  
 You may have just given me the excuse I need to buy a (used) Chord Mojo or Hugo!  I had earlier tried to justify getting the Hugo to put under my iPhone in a stack, but decided it was too large.  Then I considered the Mojo, but its shape was wrong... only half the length and twice the thickness to stack with my phone.  So for that, I got the V-MODA VAMP VERZA with Metallo case.
  
 But for my PC, I did a little experiment.  I used my Sony PHA-1 DAC/ amp on the USB output going into the Joseph Grado HPA-1 and compared the sound in my PS1000 to just hooking the PS1000 to the PC headphone jack.  This is not what I was looking for, as the Sony PHA-1 integrates an amp with the DAC and does not allow catching the signal between the DAC and amp -- hence, I am double amping it when I then send it to my Grado HPA-1.
  
 Both sounded fabulous and I could not confidently discern a difference in just a couple  of iterations of comparison on a couple of songs.  Perhaps the sound card in the Sony VAIO is unusually good, so going with an external amp and DAC is not that much better.
  
 I understand that the Chord Hugo and Chord Mojo are head and shoulders above the PHA-1, however, so they may make a difference.
  
 Meanwhile, the music sounds so good through my PC -> PHA-1 -> Grado HPA-1 -> PS1000 that I cannot take the headphones off!


----------



## joseph69

gregorya said:


> There was no specific cut-out for the cable, it was just stuffed into the round hole where the headphone cable was coiled.


 
 Thank you…I thought I was losing my mind!
 Its been 4yrs since I bought my RS1i and I sold the extension cable after getting my first PS1K.
 When I looked in my PS1K box and had seen the slot for both the HP/extension cable this threw me off.


----------



## joseph69

tomnc said:


> I've read about an idea that the 15' extension cord can be use to make the Grado phones less bright to some users. I briefly tested this. To some extent, this worked---treble brightness decreased and the entire sound signature got warmer and thicker. I need more time to figure out whether this impression last.
> 
> The theory behind this seems to the increase in impedance changes the sound signature.


 
 This sounds very interesting, I'd like to hear your results after more time.


----------



## krud484

greenbow said:


> You could look at the Chord Hugo, or Chord Mojo. The Mojo is quite tiny.
> 
> If you are using optical or coaxial in you will have no issues. I use USB in and there is an issue with it sometimes missing the first second of a track. It's a long story but it's to do with the Mojo thinking it sees a change in sampling rate. It mutes a second while hardware synchronises. As long as sampling freq does not change then optical and coaxal are OK.
> 
> ...


 

 If the Mojo had an RCA out for a headphone amp, I'd be all over it! That hardware synchronization of the sample rate could be fixed depending on the software you use. I had that issue with foobar2000 where it had a latency hiccup when changing the sample rate. I use HQplayer and it doesn't have any of those problems whatsoever. In fact, in a recent update, the sample rate clock was improved to always match the right upsampling rate on the fly. I heard good thinks about JRiver in regard to the latency as well.
  
 The thing that nixes the Mojo for me is the limited 128 DSD, and 384 kHz in upsampling. I'd much rather stick with the iFi Micro iDSD with its up to 512 DSD & 768 kHz in upsampling. I feel that what this iFi device is capable of puts it well over the $1000 range, yet it's only $500. What would put these two different DACs on the same playing field is if the Mojo had that RCA output. Here's hoping that in the future these brands both offer a DAC with balanced headphone input in that $500-600 range.


----------



## lsh40

ruthieandjohn said:


> The higher the number, the better... each row selects the winner (3 points), second place (2 points), and third place (1 point) in performing that particular feature (e.g. transparency).  Ties get a ?.5.   More detail in the post linked at the word "here" at the end of the first sentence.


Thanks for the help. I bought the JDS CMoy and will try to connect it with ef2a's usb dac feature.


----------



## speedking

tomnc said:


> Thanks for explanation. But I disagree that the i series have better control of trebles. At least the RS1i I used to have sounded too bright and fatiguing. Now the GH1 I have now sounds less bright.


 
 Indeed the "i" driver are more bright and fatiguing to my ears too but that's the "concept" of the 8-conductor cable! I used to own many "i" series phones (60,80,125,225,rs1,gs1000) and after listening the HP1000 and the first era or John Grado phones (60,125,gs1000) I prefer them a lot more than the "i" !


----------



## GreenBow

krud484 said:


> The thing that nixes the Mojo for me is the limited 128 DSD, and 384 kHz in upsampling. I'd much rather stick with the iFi Micro iDSD with its up to 512 DSD & 768 kHz in upsampling. I feel that what this iFi device is capable of puts it well over the $1000 range, yet it's only $500. What would put these two different DACs on the same playing field is if the Mojo had that RCA output. Here's hoping that in the future these brands both offer a DAC with balanced headphone input in that $500-600 range.


 
  
 I think you may have mixed up the Hugo and the Mojo. The Mojo does 768KHz, and I think it does 256 DSD. Have a look on Chord website or the Chord Mojo Official page that I linked for ruthieandjohn above. (I think the Hugo being older is 384KHz.)
  
 There is debate about balanced output. I do not know the ins-and-outs. However don't write off the Mojo not being balanced or RCA out. Firstly Chord argue that line out done well, is as good as balanced. No Mojo owners I know have complained either. Second point, I use a QED Reference Audio J2P which 'jack to phono'. I hook up to RCA input of active Q Acoustics BT3. It all rocks for desktop. You can happily connect to an amplifier this way and I will in future. Right now I am desk space limited so I chose active speakers.
  
 The Mojo is a good DAC and there is barely any dispute. I had my initial reservations but I was using 'direct sound' from PC. Going bitperfect changes everything; to a larger or lesser extent. It shows up a lot when playing my Star Trek: The Next Generation blu-rays. Direct sound vs bitperfect stands out like going from voices being flat against the back wall. To full utilisation of all sound in the soundstage, respectively.
  
 The Mojo is a good DAC if you can live with it. It has taken me a few months to get properly adjusted. Now since I have a tuner on my desktop feeding optical to the Mojo I need it. My Meridian Explorer will not do that. My Mojo has fitted itself into my life. 
  
 The Mojo audio quality is exciting. I am sure I would be in audio oblivion bliss if I had more higher end kit than I have. My SR225e really feel at their limit. However they do make a good noise with the Mojo. There's no excess in tones anywhere from the Mojo; it is beautifully balanced. The soundstage is very tall in headphones, and very deep in speakers. Perfect in other words.
  
 I absolutely recommend anyone audition Chord. It is said that anyone who baulks at the £1400 price of the Hugo, buys one after they audition it.
  
 I am currently playing Love's Unkind - Donna Summer.
  
@ruthieandjohn Thank you for writing back. You are welcome.
  
 Quick version:
 The Hugo battery takes about 2 hours to charge and runs for about twelve hours.
 The Mojo battery takes about 4 hours to charge and runs for about eight hours. (I think the Mojo battery was a brand new design to deliver strong power for high impedance headphones like the HD800.)
  
 However both can be used on the desktop. I leave my mojo plugged in all the time.
  
 The Mojo battery gets warm when charging. It can get quite toasty when charging and playing. However if you use plugged in all the time it only gets warm.
  
 The charging circuit is quite clever. It uses power from the charger when we use it in desktop mode. Now and again it tops up the battery and gets a little warm. However this battery charge is short lived so it never gets hot. There is not worry about the battery being overcharged. The charging circuit cuts off when the battery is full and the Mojo left switched off etc. I.E. no load on the charger at the plug socket.
  
 The trick to using the Mojo as a desktop DAC is this. Charge it up overnight, then leave it plugged in whenever you use it, so it stays fully charged.


----------



## krud484

greenbow said:


> I think you may have mixed up the Hugo and the Mojo. The Mojo does 768KHz, and I think it does 256 DSD. Have a look on Chord website or the Chord Mojo Official page that I linked for ruthieandjohn above. (I think the Hugo being older is 384KHz.)
> 
> There is debate about balanced output. I do not know the ins-and-outs. However don't write off the Mojo not being balanced or RCA out. Firstly Chord argue that line out done well, is as good as balanced. No Mojo owners I know have complained either. Second point, I use a QED Reference Audio J2P which 'jack to phono'. I hook up to RCA input of active Q Acoustics BT3. It all rocks for desktop. You can happily connect to an amplifier this way and I will in future. Right now I am desk space limited so I chose active speakers.


 

 I was recalling from memory, so yes I did mix up the Mojo for the Hugo. After looking further at the specs, it is strange that their flagship Hugo TT only does the 128 DSD & 384 kHz upsampling. The Mojo appears to do exactly twice that for a 1/8th of the price. The only added bonus is that the Hugo TT has an RCA output and balanced output. Kudos to you for being able to jury rig the Mojo for connecting an RCA head amp.
  
 In order to get a fully balanced setup, the DAC would have to have a balanced output connected to a balanced head amp with the appropriate cables. Then the of course the headphone itself would need the it's own balanced cable. That would be the only way to guarantee that not only is the entire signal balanced but you also have enough juice to drive whatever headphone. The two things that stick out to me when listening that way is that the imaging is much improved to pinpoint accuracy and the soundstage becomes even wider.
  
 The iFi is the most clean and clear unbalanced DAC I've owned. That might have to do with there being a dual Burr-Brown DAC chipset. Tonally the signal sits close to the middle between bright and warm with a slight lean towards bright. It is fairly close in transparency to the Benchmark DAC2. Some recording engineers use that Benchmark for their playback because it is considered one of the most neutral DACs on the market. It's amazing to me how well the iFi performs next to the Benchmark. It really is the best best bang for your buck at $500. I only use it for music so I can't speak for bluray playback. I haven't tried the spdif option either.


----------



## JoeDoe

ruthieandjohn said:


> Thanks @GreenBow , @wormsdriver ,  @lehoang15tuoi , @BobG55 , and @speedking for suggestions on tiny DACs for the USB output of my PC to feed my Grado.
> 
> You may have just given me the excuse I need to buy a (used) Chord Mojo or Hugo!  I had earlier tried to justify getting the Hugo to put under my iPhone in a stack, but decided it was too large.  Then I considered the Mojo, but its shape was wrong... only half the length and twice the thickness to stack with my phone.  So for that, I got the V-MODA VAMP VERZA with Metallo case.


 
 I'll jump on the Mojo train. It really is a _killer_ piece of kit that serves plenty of purposes. I'm listening to mine through my GH1's right now and it's quite good! Plenty of power, noiseless background, excellent volume control, and a it has a tiny footprint. The fact that I can leave it plugged in 24/7 to serve as a desktop DAC _as well as_ taking it on the road with my phone or AK is just icing on the cake!


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> *DAC for Grado amp?*
> 
> Anyone have a favorite small-footprint DAC only that will fit on top of my Joseph Grado HPA-1 amp (7" front to back, 5-3/4" left to right) that includes USB input? Needs to be better quality than my Sony VAIO desktop all-on-one PC, but not great.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Last night I bought the HPA-1, and HPA-2 matching DAC in my local adds., Lucky me, the guy was also including the also rare 3' interconnect with his Grado DAC-2. I got both for a reasonable $350. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 You'll never guess what happened next....the alarm went off, and I woke up realising that it was all a dream! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 April fools John!


----------



## speedking

stacker45 said:


> Last night I bought the HPA-1, and HPA-2 matching DAC in my local adds., Lucky me, the guy was also including the also rare 3' interconnect with his Grado DAC-2. I got both for a reasonable $350.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 ...too bad


----------



## CH23

stacker45 said:


> Last night I bought the HPA-1, and HPA-2 matching DAC in my local adds., Lucky me, the guy was also including the also rare 3' interconnect with his Grado DAC-2. I got both for a reasonable $350.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 hahaha. i was so jealous for a moment.
  
 i see that the "rare" interconnect is still available online? http://www.radiowinkel.com/a-14982591/grado-accessoires/grado-signature-interconnect/


----------



## speedking

ch23 said:


> hahaha. i was so jealous for a moment.
> 
> i see that the "rare" interconnect is still available online? http://www.radiowinkel.com/a-14982591/grado-accessoires/grado-signature-interconnect/


 
 Yes it is! I recently got mine (2m) from that store.


----------



## stacker45

ch23 said:


> hahaha. i was so jealous for a moment.
> 
> i see that the "rare" interconnect is still available online? http://www.radiowinkel.com/a-14982591/grado-accessoires/grado-signature-interconnect/


 
 It's all in good fun, I was targetting John, but he didn't reply, so either he hasn't read my post yet, or, he did read it, but he's too piss off at me, to comment without betting slapped on the wrist by the mods! I hope it's the former, what can I say, I love that guy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





speedking said:


> Yes it is! I recently got mine (2m) from that store.


 
 Are they good quality cables?, would you say that they're worth the asking price?


----------



## speedking

stacker45 said:


> Are they good quality cables?, would you say that they're worth the asking price?


 
 Yes its a nice quality cable to me, i'm not a cable expert but I bought it more to complete my Joseph Grado Signature system (cable ,HPA-2, HP-2)!


----------



## wormsdriver

speedking said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > Are they good quality cables?, would you say that they're worth the asking price?
> ...


nice! When you get a chance, please posts some pictures. I'm sure nobody around here would mine.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> It's all in good fun, I was targetting John, but he didn't reply, so either he hasn't read my post yet, or, he did read it, but he's too piss off at me, to comment without betting slapped on the wrist by the mods! I hope it's the former, what can I say, I love that guy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I saw it, salivated over it, then crashed and burned... just didn't have a chance to respond.  Thanks!


----------



## stacker45

speedking said:


> Yes its a nice quality cable to me, i'm not a cable expert but I bought it more to complete my Joseph Grado Signature system (cable ,HPA-2, HP-2)!


 
  
 That's good to know, thanks.
  
 So you're one of the Lucky few that owns both the HP-2 and HPA-2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 If I decide buy the interconnect, I'm going to use it to link my HP-2 and HPA-2 too.
  
 For power, do you use a PS-1, or batteries?


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> nice! When you get a chance, please posts some pictures. I'm sure nobody around here would mine.


 
  
 I wonder if Joseph was as torough in the making of his RCA cable, as he was with his headphones and amps.
  
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> I saw it, salivated over it, then crashed and burned... just didn't have a chance to respond.  Thanks!


 
  
 I'm relieved, I was wondering if I had went too far by toying with your emotions like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 By the way John, what do think about Grado's RCA cables?


----------



## speedking

stacker45 said:


> That's good to know, thanks.
> 
> So you're one of the Lucky few that owns both the HP-2 and HPA-2.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks! Actually I was abit more Lucky cause I built my system in less than month!
 While I was making a deal for my HP-2, I became a deal for the HPA-2! When both arrived I realize that "something" is missing. A week later the cable arrived!
 I'll post some pics tomorrow !
  
 I use Batteries, I like it more in this way. I don't have a P/S-1 but I can build one!


----------



## kenjazz50

harry manback said:


> If anyone has an SR-125 that they want to get rid of, I'm interested. Really, any inexpensive e series will do.
> 
> Thx!




Did you get a SR-125 yet? I have an i series (just the HP) I'm willing to sell.

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## whirlwind

A very nice semi vintage Grado arrived today, and in wonderful condition, from gorgeous cups, great rod blocks , and a kink free cable.
  
 Photo bombs coming   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  

  

  

  
   
 


  

  

  

  
 Kudos to the seller for taking great care of these cans.....kugino, if your are here....thanks for these, sir.
  
@jaywillin.....my first album is going to play in about 5 minutes, and it will be Warren Hayes & Railroard Earth - Ashes & Dust
  
 Then I have a huge playlist and six pack of porter.....going to be a great night.
  
 Thanks to everybody in this thread, who was keeping their eye out for me in getting these.


----------



## Amictus

I'm having one of those moments where you ignore all the other headphones and just reach for the SR60i. Doesn't make any sense, but it is very satisfying.


----------



## krud484

whirlwind said:


> A very nice semi vintage Grado arrived today, and in wonderful condition, from gorgeous cups, great rod blocks , and a kink free cable.
> 
> Photo bombs coming
> 
> ...


 

 Congrats, they look sweet! Love that last photo with the tubes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I recommend looking at Mercuttio's "Classifying versions of the RS1" thread. Yours look a lot like mine, Vintage B. What color are those drivers?


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> A very nice semi vintage Grado arrived today, and in wonderful condition, from gorgeous cups, great rod blocks , and a kink free cable.
> 
> Photo bombs coming
> 
> ...


 
 congrats !!
 AND DO NOT LET THEM GO !! unless you offer them to me first !!


----------



## whirlwind

I thought they were just Grado classics, some use to call the classics, semi - vintage


----------



## wormsdriver

CONGRATS Whirlwind! Those are a beaut!
They're pretty old too, noticed the circular cutouts were the cable goes and the rod tips look like metal.

Nice to have you back in the Rs1 club, you've been away too long! Enjoy!


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > A very nice semi vintage Grado arrived today, and in wonderful condition, from gorgeous cups, great rod blocks , and a kink free cable.
> ...


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 


 DEAL


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> I wonder if Joseph was as torough in the making of his RCA cable, as he was with his headphones and amps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the first I had heard of Grado RCA cables. To quote Col. Klinck, "I know NOTHING!"


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> CONGRATS Whirlwind! Those are a beaut!
> They're pretty old too, noticed the circular cutouts were the cable goes and the rod tips look like metal.
> 
> Nice to have you back in the Rs1 club, you've been away too long! Enjoy!


 
 Thanks worms.......yeah, it took longer than I anticipated....bit of a tube addiction  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....can't wait to start rolling some tubes with these cans, though.
  
 Nice catch on those rod tips,....I had to take a peek at them to see for sure, and yes sir, you are correct.


----------



## stacker45

speedking said:


> Thanks! Actually I was abit more Lucky cause I built my system in less than month!
> While I was making a deal for my HP-2, I became a deal for the HPA-2! When both arrived I realize that "something" is missing. A week later the cable arrived!
> I'll post some pics tomorrow !
> 
> I use Batteries, I like it more in this way. I don't have a P/S-1 but I can build one!


 
  
 Buying the HP-2, HPA-2, and a Grado RCA, from two different sellers, in less than a month, you were very lucky indeed! especially considering how ULTRA rare, the HPA-2 are! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I prefer the dead silent background that the batteries give me. I'll use the PS-1 with lower quality recordings.
  
 When I bought my HP1000, I didn't even know what they were. I bought them from an autorized Grado dealer who were selling them as a favor for a good client of theirs.
  
 I was there to buy my Ortofon 2M Blue cartridge, and I spotted the HP1000, at the bottom of the Grado headphones showcase. I asked if I could listen to them, and they impressed me enough to buy them on the spot.
  
 It's only when I got home, and did a quick search, that I realised how rare the HP1000 were, and how fortunate I was, to own them.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> This is the first I had heard of Grado RCA cables. To quote Col. Klinck, "I know NOTHING!"


 
  
 I think that they're available in 3' and 6' lenghts.
  
 Do you plan on buying a set? or should I say, how many sets do you plan on buying.


----------



## krud484

whirlwind said:


> I thought they were just Grado classics, some use to call the classics, semi - vintage


 

 Do you have any plans to try out different cushions?
  
 I tried out mine with the originally intended flat pads from TTVJ, needless to say I still haven't found a Grado that I like them with.


----------



## stacker45

whirlwind said:


> I thought they were just Grado classics, some use to call the classics, semi - vintage


 
  
 Congratz and welcome to the buttoned RS1 club Whirl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 In my opinion, the buttoned RS1 and RS2 are the best looking Grados ever produced. There's something about the dark colored wood, and of course that famous button.
  
 Two questions, what's their serial number?, also, do you plan on buying an RA1 in the futur?
  
 Oh!, and I refer to mine as RS1 classics too.


----------



## whirlwind

krud484 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I thought they were just Grado classics, some use to call the classics, semi - vintage
> ...


 
 Yeah, eventually, I have all of the different pads.....ttvj flats.......G cushion.....s cushion....L cushion
  
 More interested in just listening with L cushion and rolling tubes first.
  


stacker45 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I thought they were just Grado classics, some use to call the classics, semi - vintage
> ...


 
 Thanks, glad to be back.
  
 Not sure of the serial number.....the box is probably long gone for these cans, and it is not on the rod blocks or the cups, from what I can see.
  
 No plans for an RA1.


----------



## krud484

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, eventually, I have all of the different pads.....ttvj flats.......G cushion.....s cushion....L cushion
> 
> More interested in just listening with L cushion and rolling tubes first.
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah I took all of one week listening before swapping cushions for an hour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The L-cush is by far the best sounding to my ears. For tube rolling, I'd suggest one with a warm and revealing bass presence. There is a chance you could find the bass to be a little light at times.
  
 By your description, it sounds like an it could be either Vintage B or Semi-Vintage. It could be one from '99-01 or '02-07. @stacker45 might be as curious as I am just to know if there's a sound difference between those eras. His experience seemed rather close to mine, so here's looking forward to your first impressions.


----------



## stacker45

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, eventually, I have all of the different pads.....ttvj flats.......G cushion.....s cushion....L cushion
> 
> More interested in just listening with L cushion and rolling tubes first.
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's odd, I thought that high end Grados all had serial numbers.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Do you know when your RS1 were originally bought?
  
 I have bought my RS1 a few months ago, they are number 2390, but that doesn't mean anything because they are n.o.s.


----------



## whirlwind

Maybe someone at Grado headquarters forgot.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I have no idea when they were bought.......really is not even a concern of mine....they have what I want.....small cable, 1/4" headphone jack.
 ....and I can play them louder now with this set-up......louder than I have ever been able to play Grado's.....they still sound wonderful at low volume levels too.


----------



## krud484

stacker45 said:


> That's odd, I thought that high end Grados all had serial numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well according to Mercuttio, the serial numbers didn't come into play until sometime during the Classic or Semi-Vintage era. There's no way to pinpoint the exact time, my best guess just from reading that thread is sometime around 2005 Grado started doing it. @whirlwind's pair must be before that if there is no number.


----------



## joseph69

krud484 said:


> Do you have any plans to try out different cushions?
> 
> I tried out mine with the originally intended flat pads from TTVJ, needless to say I still haven't found a Grado that I like them with.


 
 Same here, I bought/sold TTVJ flats 3x…never really cared for their sound with any of my Grados.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> krud484 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have any plans to try out different cushions?
> ...


 
 I did not like them with my RS1i......kind of liked them with 225i.....still liked the L cushions the best


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> I did not like them with my RS1i......kind of liked them with 225i.....still liked the L cushions the best


 
 I like the (L) cushions the best on the SR/RS models as well.
  
 Didn't have time to congratulate you on your RS1 properly before…so congratulations on your RS1 and hope you enjoy them very much!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I remember the day you posted you were selling your RS1i…my response was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
 Glad to hear your back with the RS1.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I did not like them with my RS1i......kind of liked them with 225i.....still liked the L cushions the best
> ...


 
 Thanks Joseph.
  
 It was hard to let those cans go, but they went to a good home, and I am glad of that.
  
 That is also what the seller of these cans said to me....I told him I would take good care of them .
  
 The seller told me he has owned three RS1 headphones, and would more than likely own a fourth.


----------



## stacker45

whirlwind said:


> Maybe someone at Grado headquarters forgot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I agree, it's no big deal, but I just think that the more informations we have, the better. I think that we should take advantage of the Grados that have a serial number. It can be very helpful, especially on the used market. 
  
 Humour me for a second Whirl. Suppose that Grado made a change for better, or worse on their RS1, during this model's production run, if we know one Trooper has the ''old'' version and his RS1's serial number is 2000, and another Trooper owns the ''improved'' version, and he has number 2100. 
  
 Now, say I'm looking to buy a used pair of RS1, and the seller tells me he has number 2147, I'll know right away that it's the ''improved'' version. Helpful, don't you think? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
  


krud484 said:


> Well according to Mercuttio, the serial numbers didn't come into play until sometime during the Classic or Semi-Vintage era. There's no way to pinpoint the exact time, my best guess just from reading that thread is sometime around 2005 Grado started doing it. @whirlwind's pair must be before that if there is no number.


 
  
 Thanks, that's good to know.


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe someone at Grado headquarters forgot.
> ...


 
 Yeah, the more information the better.....I just meant for me myself, i don't care that there is no serial number.....they have the features that i was interested in....I could not imagine an rS1 that did not sound good, other than some of the early RS1e series.


----------



## speedking

krud484 said:


> Do you have any plans to try out different cushions?
> 
> I tried out mine with the originally intended flat pads from TTVJ, needless to say I still haven't found a Grado that I like them with.


 
 I prefer the Flats instead the L or S , they're more comfortable and they give me the feeling that the sound is more "flat" (closer to the HP1000)!
  
 I'm looking for a "backup" pair so if you're willing to let them go just ket me know


----------



## speedking

wormsdriver said:


> nice! When you get a chance, please posts some pictures. I'm sure nobody around here would mine.


 
 Here they are! In the meantime i was listening lps with my modified Grado Platinum!


----------



## wormsdriver

VERY nice, thanks for the pictures! Congrats on the new toys! (Joseph Grado Signature Products)


----------



## krud484

speedking said:


> I prefer the Flats instead the L or S , they're more comfortable and they give me the feeling that the sound is more "flat" (closer to the HP1000)!
> 
> I'm looking for a "backup" pair so if you're willing to let them go just ket me know


 

 I'll probably just keep them. Eventually I'll find a Grado that they're suited for.
  
 Awesome photos by the way! Love that improvised hanger for the HP1000.


----------



## CH23

speaking of Joseph Grado Signature Cables;
  
 the cable used on the powerblock feeding my PH-1 is also a JGS cable for some reason. it's very flexible. does anybody know why they would have used those for this purpose? (it delivers power, not audio signal)


----------



## BobG55

>


 


Mmmmmmm ..... HP1000 HP-2 .......


----------



## stacker45

speedking said:


> Here they are! In the meantime i was listening lps with my modified Grado Platinum!


 
  
 ''I HATE YOU'' This is what some Troopers are possibly thinking to themselves after looking at your Hi-Fi porn pics.
  
 Seriously though! I agree with krud484, you might want to rethink that improvised ''headphones stand'', your HP1000 deserve better, don't you agree?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Looking at your pictrues has kind of a mirror effect for me, and it makes me realise how lucky I am, or should I say, how lucky we both are, to own these very rare components.


----------



## stacker45

ch23 said:


> hahaha. i was so jealous for a moment.
> 
> i see that the "rare" interconnect is still available online? http://www.radiowinkel.com/a-14982591/grado-accessoires/grado-signature-interconnect/


 
 I would like to order one of those Grado RCA cables, but I have a problem. I admit that computers are not my forte, but that link brings me to what looks like a German website. This may surprise you, but German is not my forte either.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Help me....please!


----------



## lsh40

speedking said:


> Here they are! In the meantime i was listening lps with my modified Grado Platinum!


 
 Reported for posting porno pics.
 Nah I'm just jealous for that HPA-2


----------



## CH23

stacker45 said:


> I would like to order one of those Grado RCA cables, but I have a problem. I admit that computers are not my forte, but that link brings me to what looks like a German website. This may surprise you, but German is not my forte either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 i can tell that German isn't your strongest point from the fact that you think Dutch is German 
  
 i think the best thing you could do is to email them, asking if they ship to [your country], if the cost would be ridiculous high, and that you need some guidance in paying (most dutch people know their english quite well so i have no doubt that they'll assist you very well)

info {at} radiowinkel [dot] com
  
 as for the text on the page itself, here's google translate:
 https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?act=url&depth=1&hl=en&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://www.radiowinkel.com/a-14982591/grado-accessoires/grado-signature-interconnect/&usg=ALkJrhgOAyPYJTe-EZoav4erWVBqdT8Z5w


----------



## speedking

lsh40 said:


> Reported for posting porno pics.
> Nah I'm just jealous for that HPA-2


 

 Liar..!!.. there are NOT porno pics!!
 My HPA-2 has its covers on and sitting on its own place!


----------



## speedking

stacker45 said:


> I would like to order one of those Grado RCA cables, but I have a problem. I admit that computers are not my forte, but that link brings me to what looks like a German website. This may surprise you, but German is not my forte either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Its a Dutch store!
 I got mine after asking help from a dutch friend!
 If you are really willing to buy them my friend can help you I think!


----------



## speedking

ch23 said:


> speaking of Joseph Grado Signature Cables;
> 
> the cable used on the powerblock feeding my PH-1 is also a JGS cable for some reason. it's very flexible. does anybody know why they would have used those for this purpose? (it delivers power, not audio signal)


 
 Audio signals (ac) are actually converted power signals (dc) so if we suppose that the JGS cable has very clear conductors and is well shielded, the main power that delivers is clear so then your audio signal will be clear!
 Its a main philosophy behind it but its true!
  
 btw can you post a picture of it?


----------



## CH23

speedking said:


> Audio signals (ac) are actually converted power signals (dc) so if we suppose that the JGS cable has very clear conductors and is well shielded, the main power that delivers is clear so then your audio signal will be clear!
> Its a main philosophy behind it but its true!
> 
> btw can you post a picture of it?




I doubt it really makes such a difference.

As per request:


----------



## speedking

ch23 said:


> I doubt it really makes such a difference.
> 
> As per request:


 
 This is actually a HPA-1/2 AC adapter!!
 The only changed the plug to make it fit on the PH-1!!
  
 Anyway as I said that's the main concept behind it . I never tried but I do believe if there any noise this will distort the audio signal abit!


----------



## CH23

speedking said:


> This is actually a HPA-1/2 AC adapter!!
> The only changed the plug to make it fit on the PH-1!!
> 
> Anyway as I said that's the main concept behind it . I never tried but I do believe if there any noise this will distort the audio signal abit!


 

 so does this mean i have an early PH-1?

 of course if the power is fluctuating it will affect the sound, but i doubt the cable will be the bottleneck


----------



## speedking

ch23 said:


> so does this mean i have an early PH-1?
> 
> of course if the power is fluctuating it will affect the sound, but i doubt the cable will be the bottleneck


 
 PH-1 production started at 1999. you can check the serial number of your preamp.
 Did you got it brand new?


----------



## CH23

speedking said:


> PH-1 production started at 1999. you can check the serial number of your preamp.
> Did you got it brand new?




i got it 2nd hand for cheap. serial number -might be-  5771, which is written in black marker on the black bottom, or it is 46, which is written on the inside of the bottom plate, and on the inside on the wood.


----------



## XLR8

Evening all. 

Having a fine time with my delicious and fat RS1i's tonight.
Wow... what a sound!!!!


----------



## CH23

xlr8 said:


> Evening all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 i am so confused right now.

 is this an sr80
 is this an rs1
 is this an rs1i


----------



## XLR8

ch23 said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > Evening all.
> ...



hahahahahahah
Welcome to Grado world


----------



## XLR8

Some more Grado delicacies..... for the fans and hello to everyone been so busy with work haven't even had time to read these forums..nice to be back 
PS - Always love Grado Photography 
PS2 - What's the latest with Grado any new models planned for this year Grado GH2>>?


----------



## whirlwind

Does anybody know if the cables on the older RS1 headphones are longer than the cables on the RS1i.
  
 The cables seem longer on my pair now.......like maybe 7 ft.
  
 I do not remember my RS1i being this long, but it has been awhile since I have owned them.....might just be my imagination playing tricks on me


----------



## speedking

ch23 said:


> i got it 2nd hand for cheap. serial number -might be-  5771, which is written in black marker on the black bottom, or it is 46, which is written on the inside of the bottom plate, and on the inside on the wood.


 
 Its 5771,the 46 is the match number the plate and chassis, not so early product but again the production of the PH-1 was not so. I think alittle more than 10000 units and then it was obsolete for some reason.
 I used to own an PH1 for sometime but I sold it cause built a replica with "battery" power supply, It was abit more silent than the ac power supply when I listen through the phones!


----------



## CH23

speedking said:


> Its 5771,the 46 is the match number the plate and chassis, not so early product but again the production of the PH-1 was not so. I think alittle more than 10000 units and then it was obsolete for some reason.
> I used to own an PH1 for sometime but I sold it cause built a replica with "battery" power supply, It was abit more silent than the ac power supply when I listen through the phones!


 

 but yours did not come with the Joseph Grado signature cable/adapter?


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Does anybody know if the cables on the older RS1 headphones are longer than the cables on the RS1i.
> The cables seem longer on my pair now.......like maybe 7 ft.
> I do not remember my RS1i being this long, but it has been awhile since I have owned them.....might just be my imagination playing tricks on me


 
 I do believe the older Grados had longer cables on them…my RS1i is no way 7'.
  


xlr8 said:


> Some more Grado delicacies..... for the fans and hello to everyone been so busy with work haven't even had time to read these forums..nice to be back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nothing new that I've heard of or has been posted.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody know if the cables on the older RS1 headphones are longer than the cables on the RS1i.
> ...


 
 Thanks Joseph, I was not imagining it then.....mine are 6 1/2  to 7 feet.....I was thinking my RS1i was maybe 5 feet.


----------



## speedking

ch23 said:


> but yours did not come with the Joseph Grado signature cable/adapter?


 
 No it has a "brick" power supply! It has smooth regulation but made an annoying external noise.
 I would only look for buying the Joseph Grado psu only cause i'm curius what's inside.


----------



## CH23

speedking said:


> No it has a "brick" power supply! It has smooth regulation but made an annoying external noise.
> I would only look for buying the Joseph Grado psu only cause i'm curius what's inside.


 

 personally i have the idea that the Joseph Grado products are of higher quality than the grado labs products.
  
 (not to say that the Grado Labs stuff is crap, but stuff like the plastic rodblocks and so show a difference)
  
 got any pics of the "brick"?


----------



## speedking

ch23 said:


> personally i have the idea that the Joseph Grado products are of higher quality than the grado labs products.
> 
> (not to say that the Grado Labs stuff is crap, but stuff like the plastic rodblocks and so show a difference)
> 
> got any pics of the "brick"?


 
 Sure they are better quality and more sophisticated that john's era but on the joseph's power supply i think you pay more for the cable!
  
 The psu i had is the 3rd of this post :http://www.head-fi.org/t/647205/grado-hpa-1-gs1000i/30#post_12300630


----------



## lowrider007

Just bought myself a pair of SR225e's for £75!, should be here by Wednesday, can't wait to try them, have been an AKG man for over ten years, currently I own the AKA K612 Pro's, will be interesting to see how they differ, I like open cans and the older I get the more I'm really appreciating mid range frequencies.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Thanks Joseph, I was not imagining it then.....mine are 6 1/2  to 7 feet.....I was thinking my RS1i was maybe 5 feet.


 
 Your welcome.


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> Does anybody know if the cables on the older RS1 headphones are longer than the cables on the RS1i.
> 
> The cables seem longer on my pair now.......like maybe 7 ft.
> 
> I do not remember my RS1i being this long, but it has been awhile since I have owned them.....might just be my imagination playing tricks on me


yes'sir the older Rs1's have the longer thinner cable then (most) of the rs1i. Early rs1i still had the longer thinner cable from the older rs1 models if I remember correctly.


----------



## stacker45

stacker45 said:


> I would like to order one of those Grado RCA cables, but I have a problem. I admit that computers are not my forte, but that link brings me to what looks like a German website. This may surprise you, but German is not my forte either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


ch23 said:


> i can tell that German isn't your strongest point from the fact that you think Dutch is German
> 
> i think the best thing you could do is to email them, asking if they ship to [your country], if the cost would be ridiculous high, and that you need some guidance in paying (most dutch people know their english quite well so i have no doubt that they'll assist you very well)
> 
> ...


 
  
 If you read my post carefully, you'll see that I've said ''....what looks like a German website'', I said ''looks like'',  because I wasn't 100% sure it was German. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Depending how much the total cost will be, I might order a 2 meter cable. Hmmm! wait a second, this means that I'm going to have an all Grado chain here, a Grado cartridge, a Grado amp, a Grado cable, and Grado headphones.
  
 John, I command you, in the name of Vader, to leave Stacker45's body at once....AT ONCE, I SAY!


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> If you read my post carefully, you'll see that I've said ''....what looks like a German website'', I said ''looks like'',  because I wasn't 100% sure it was German.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 If these cables are sold in other countries, why doesn't Grado sell them here?


----------



## stacker45

Damn Canadian ''Monopoly'' money! it would cost me close to $300 CDN for the Grado 2 meter RCA cable.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> If these cables are sold in other countries, why doesn't Grado sell them here?


 
  
 Yeah, that's a very good question, worst case, TTVJ could sell them.


----------



## wormsdriver

stacker45 said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to order one of those Grado RCA cables, but I have a problem. I admit that computers are not my forte, but that link brings me to what looks like a German website. This may surprise you, but German is not my forte either.  :blink:
> ...


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> I believe you! John is the greatest Jedi in the galaxy, he is one with the force!


 
 Force, perhaps, but No Grado RCA cables!


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Yeah, that's a very good question, worst case, TTVJ could sell them.


 
 Shouldn't one be able to get them from Grado?


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > I believe you! John is the greatest Jedi in the galaxy, he is one with the force!
> ...


hehehe. I also remember seeing some up for sale on the classifieds. I believe it was head-fi member @Larryminator.


----------



## joseph69

This may not be everyones taste in music, but it is a must listen for Grados…enjoy!


----------



## GreenBow

joseph69 said:


> This may not be everyones taste in music, but it is a must listen for Grados…enjoy!


 
  
 I am listening to the first one and enjoying a lot. Very relaxing. Only three minutes in and I am thinking, these guys have 'got it'. To me 'got it' means they fell in love with their instruments and are almost letting them play themselves. Making good noises and connecting them together.


----------



## Dillan

I am someone who was never impressed with Grado's build quality, but overly impressed with the sound.
  
 I remember the first pair of Grado's I listened to had me saying "Wow" out loud, alone in my room.


----------



## joseph69

greenbow said:


> I am listening to the first one and enjoying a lot. Very relaxing. Only three minutes in and I am thinking, these guys have 'got it'. To me 'got it' means they have fallen in love with their instruments and are almost letting them play themselves. Making good noises and connecting them together.


 
 Glad you enjoyed it!
 They really make the Grados sing!
 BTW, Bob James is an original member of my favorite Contemporary Jazz band Fourplay, who wrote/composed the theme for the TV series "Taxi"…called "Angela". Earl Klugh is not a member of the band, but all of the past/present members are excellent musicians IMO.
  


dillan said:


> I am someone who was never impressed with Grado's build quality, but overly impressed with the sound.
> I remember the first pair of Grado's I listened to had me saying "Wow" out loud, alone in my room.


 
 I have no problem with their build quality, but I was also "WOWED" by their sound when I first heard the 80.


----------



## JoeDoe

New GH1 bling!


----------



## Dillan

So awesome! Look at that


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Shouldn't one be able to get them from Grado?


 
  
 One should indeed.....I mean, indeed, one should....or maybe ....one ideed should....you know what I mean.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Glad you enjoyed it!
> They really make the Grados sing!
> BTW, Bob James is an original member of my favorite Contemporary Jazz band Fourplay, who wrote/composed the theme for the TV series "Taxi"…called "Angela". Earl Klugh is not a member of the band, but all of the past/present members are excellent musicians IMO.
> 
> I have no problem with their build quality, but I was also "WOWED" by their sound when I first heard the 80.


 
  
 Same here, no problem with Grado's build quality, I mean, you can't have a problem with something that you don't have.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> One should indeed.....I mean, indeed, one should....or maybe ....one ideed should....you know what I mean.


 
 Yes, I know what you mean.
  


stacker45 said:


> Same here, no problem with Grado's build quality,* I mean, you can't have a problem with something that you don't have. **
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
 Good point.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

What is with the rod block on Picture #3?  No L or R... jus smooth  meta!?  Ando silver rather than black rod cap?


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> What is with the rod block on Picture #3?  No L or R... jus smooth  meta!?  Ando silver rather than black rod cap?


 
 Good catch!
 It looks as if @JoeDoe is showing his new GH-1 in "stock" form and with custom gimbals/rod blocks/tips.


----------



## JoeDoe

ruthieandjohn said:


> What is with the rod block on Picture #3?  No L or R... jus smooth  meta!?  Ando silver rather than black rod cap?







joseph69 said:


> Good catch!
> It looks as if @JoeDoe
> is showing his new GH-1 in "stock" form and with custom gimbals/rod blocks/tips.




Yep, these came from an Indonesian seller. All aluminum construction with s great fit and finish. IMHO they really stepped the GH1 up a level in appearance!


----------



## DavidA

@joseph69, love Bob James from back in the late seventies, had his first 5 album in vinyl but back in 1998 when I got divorced sold of 75% (about 1200 albums) of my vinyl collection due to space considerations, really miss them now listening to the 2 songs you posted


----------



## chontler

davida said:


> @joseph69, love Bob James from back in the late seventies, had his first 5 album in vinyl but back in 1998 when I got divorced sold of 75% (about 1200 albums) of my vinyl collection due to space considerations, really miss them now listening to the 2 songs you posted


 

 1 more for Bob James.  Mom played Touchdown all the time when I was tiny.  Now it's on all my players.  I even bought a Fender Rhodes 73 because of that album!


----------



## Eric510

Hey guys - decided to sell my GH-1s if anyone's interested. These may actually be the first GH-1s sold in the US (picked them up from Richard Grado in Staten Island on the morning of their release). Here's your chance to own a bit of history! (I'm joking... Including a pair of new g-cushions if anyone is interested. Listed in the classifieds.


----------



## Dillan

stacker45 said:


> Same here, no problem with Grado's build quality, I mean, you can't have a problem with something that you don't have.


 
  
 Haven't updated my profile in awhile, but I owned the GS1000e for awhile and sold it because it felt too flimsy and the cable was breaking after just a few weeks of barely any use.
  
 Also had to throw away a pair of SR60's because the headband just came undone after a couple months of moderate use.
  
 (Not trying to bash, just backing up what I was saying before)
  
 The sound quality matters the most and its why I keep coming back.. chances are I could've just hit a streak of bad luck.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I really think it's bad luck. I've had more than 10 pairs of Grados from the sr60 to rs1i and apart from a 325 that had grattle no others have any issue. All but 2 of them were bought used.


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> Haven't updated my profile in awhile, but I owned the GS1000e for awhile and sold it because it felt too flimsy and the cable was breaking after just a few weeks of barely any use.
> Also had to throw away a pair of SR60's because the headband just came undone after a couple months of moderate use.
> (Not trying to bash, just backing up what I was saying before)
> The sound quality matters the most and its why I keep coming back.. chances are I could've just hit a streak of bad luck.


 





 That sure is a short amount of time for such issues. I've had my Grados foe several years now with no build quality issue at all. Are you a Grado abuser???


----------



## whirlwind

I have been enjoying my RS1 all of this week...with the right tubes, these can can sound really warm...really been having a blast listening to them and rolling tubes and I really like the thinner cable.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> I have been enjoying my RS1 all of this week...with the right tubes, these can can sound really warm...really been having a blast listening to them and rolling tubes and I really like the thinner cable.


 
 Good for you, glad your enjoying them so much!


----------



## Dillan

joseph69 said:


> That sure is a short amount of time for such issues. I've had my Grados foe several years now with no build quality issue at all. Are you a Grado abuser???


 

 HAHA! No no. Abusing headphones should be punishable to the fullest extent of the law.
  
 I think its just a streak of bad luck.  I am in the market for a new pair of Grados so we will see what happens to my next "victims".


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> HAHA! No no. Abusing headphones should be punishable to the fullest extent of the law.
> 
> I think its just a streak of bad luck.  I am in the market for a new pair of Grados so we will see what happens to my next "victims".


 
 Which Grado are you interested in buying?


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> I have been enjoying my RS1 all of this week...with the right tubes, these can can sound really warm...really been having a blast listening to them and rolling tubes and I really like the thinner cable.


 
 excellent! I was curious as to how you would get along with the Rs1's after not using one in a long time. 
  
 I'm glad to hear it's going well!


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I have been enjoying my RS1 all of this week...with the right tubes, these can can sound really warm...really been having a blast listening to them and rolling tubes and I really like the thinner cable.
> ...


 
  
  


wormsdriver said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I have been enjoying my RS1 all of this week...with the right tubes, these can can sound really warm...really been having a blast listening to them and rolling tubes and I really like the thinner cable.
> ...


 
 Thanks guys, I am much enjoying them.


----------



## Dillan

joseph69 said:


> Which Grado are you interested in buying?


 
  
 Either the GH1, SR225e or the SR325e.
  
 Im going to Canlanta in May, maybe I can demo some of these out.


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> Either the GH1, SR225e or the SR325e.
> Im going to Canlanta in May, maybe I can demo some of these out.


 
 I would highly recommend the GH-1.
 Also the 325e is highly regarded around here (I've never heard them).
 With the GH-1 you actually have two different sounding HP's in one…they sound great with the "stock" (L) cushions and IMO even better with the (G) cushions which not many Grados can accomplish. As far as demoing the GH-1 I think that will be hard to do because they are a "Limited Edition" so I would think not many dealers would have them on display for demo.


----------



## Dillan

joseph69 said:


> I would highly recommend the GH-1.
> Also the 325e is highly regarded around here (I've never heard them).
> With the GH-1 you actually have two different sounding HP's in one…they sound great with the "stock" (L) cushions and IMO even better with the (G) cushions which not many Grados can accomplish. As far as demoing the GH-1 I think that will be hard to do because they are a "Limited Edition" so I would think not many dealers would have them on display for demo.


 
  
 Yea the only bad thing about the GH-1 like you said, is it will be hard to find one to demo and its a decent enough chunk of change to make me hesitant to just buy off reviews alone.
  
 I'm more leaning toward the 325e's at the moment. I also want the open back EL-8's from Audeze too so its kind of competing against the GH-1 purchase as they are similar in price.
  
 No wonder they say "Sorry about your wallet". The word "hobby" can be interchanged with "addiction" for most of us.


----------



## CH23

today i had to say goodbye to an old friend of mine. my beloved GR10e have moved onto another owner. i'll always look back with fond memories.


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> Yea the only bad thing about the GH-1 like you said, is it will be hard to find one to demo and its a decent enough chunk of change to make me hesitant to just buy off reviews alone.
> 
> I'm more leaning toward the 325e's at the moment. I also want the open back EL-8's from Audeze too so its kind of competing against the GH-1 purchase as they are similar in price.
> 
> No wonder they say "Sorry about your wallet". The word "hobby" can be interchanged with "addiction" for most of us.


 
 Well as I mentioned, the 325e is highly regarded.
 I have the 325is and I love it, so I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## Dillan

ch23 said:


> today i had to say goodbye to an old friend of mine. my beloved GR10e have moved onto another owner. i'll always look back with fond memories.


 

 May they rest in peace.. Ill say a silent prayer for you.
  
 Their IEM's dont get as much attention.  Always wondered how they sounded.


----------



## krud484

dillan said:


> Either the GH1, SR225e or the SR325e.
> 
> Im going to Canlanta in May, maybe I can demo some of these out.


 


joseph69 said:


> I would highly recommend the GH-1.
> Also the 325e is highly regarded around here (I've never heard them).
> With the GH-1 you actually have two different sounding HP's in one…they sound great with the "stock" (L) cushions and IMO even better with the (G) cushions which not many Grados can accomplish. As far as demoing the GH-1 I think that will be hard to do because they are a "Limited Edition" so I would think not many dealers would have them on display for demo.


 
 I got a friend here on head-fi that I pm back and forth with, he wants to go to the Bottlehead HQ meeting this month with his GH1. I'd imagine it will be hard to find dealers demoing as well, but never doubt that some casual patron might have one. If you ask, some folks might be friendly enough for you take a listen. I know I would share.


----------



## Dillan

krud484 said:


> I got a friend here on head-fi that I pm back and forth with, he wants to go to the Bottlehead HQ meeting this month with his GH1. I'd imagine it will be hard to find dealers demoing as well, but never doubt that some casual patron might have one. If you ask, some folks might be friendly enough for you take a listen. I know I would share.


 
  
 Haha well thanks, you are what makes the community great! I would definitely share too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And yea, I have seen some unicorns that are a lot more rare than the GH1 at meets and in the wild so maybe there will be one floating around Canlanta. If not, I'll probably pull the trigger on both the EL-8 and the 325e.


----------



## Oracle

Cable question,
 I've never been a big fan of the material Grado uses to wrap there cables because of how prone they are to kink, twist and bend making them difficult to straiten especially after having stored them in a case. My question is what techniques do you guys use to straighten them back out and remove those kinks? Most of my Grado's I've been able to remove them by just having them hang on my headphone stand but one pair is really bad (MS2e) so some extra help would be appreciated.


----------



## joseph69

oracle said:


> Cable question,
> I've never been a big fan of the material Grado uses to wrap there cables because of how prone they are to kink, twist and bend making them difficult to straiten especially after having stored them in a case. My question is what techniques do you guys use to straighten them back out and remove those kinks? Most of my Grado's I've been able to remove them by just having them hang on my headphone stand but one pair is really bad (MS2e) so some extra help would be appreciated.


 
 Place a tie twist on either the L/R cable coming from the driver so you can now determine L/R when placing them back into the gimbal. Remove the drivers from the gimbals simply by stretching the gimbal a little bit with the driver facing up/grills down…otherwise the gimbals won't pass through the cups  Use a hanger to suspend the HP's from the terminated end with another tie twist with the drivers hanging toward the floor letting the cups twist in the direction they want to go (I usually protect/slip socks over the cups being they are going to it each other). Then get a blow dryer and heat the cable while gently straightening with your hand a little at a time. let them hang overnight and if necessary repeat until the cable is nice and straight. Then place the drivers into their correct gimbals…work excellent!


----------



## Oracle

joseph69 said:


> Place a tie twist on either the L/R cable coming from the driver so you can now determine L/R when placing them back into the gimbal. Remove the drivers from the gimbals simply by stretching the gimbal a little bit with the driver facing up/grills down…otherwise the gimbals won't pass through the cups  Use a hanger to suspend the HP's from the terminated end with another tie twist with the drivers hanging toward the floor letting the cups twist in the direction they want to go (I usually protect/slip socks over the cups being they are going to it each other). Then get a blow dryer and heat the cable while gently straightening with your hand a little at a time. let them hang overnight and if necessary repeat until the cable is nice and straight. Then place the drivers into their correct gimbals…work excellent!


 

 Thanks joseph,
 I'll give this a try tonight.


----------



## gregorya

whirlwind said:


> Thanks Joseph, I was not imagining it then.....mine are 6 1/2  to 7 feet.....I was thinking my RS1i was maybe 5 feet.




Unless you plug in the supplied extension that came with the RS1i... then the cable magically becomes 20 feet!...


----------



## Townyj

Ok does anyone know a direct upgrade from the MS-1i into a Grado or Alessandro. Seeing as they have changed the E Series sound, i have access to the MS2e and MS-Pro"E versions. But im more inclined to go the Grado route. Options so far include the GH1, RS2e, PS500e and 325e. Maybe all of them


----------



## CH23

dillan said:


> May they rest in peace.. Ill say a silent prayer for you.
> 
> Their IEM's dont get as much attention.  Always wondered how they sounded.


 

 i hope they won't rest, personally 
  
 they were very nice, but i noticed that they reached their max when i got the FiiO X7, so i went for the Final FI-BA-SS, which sounds quite like the grado in ears, though with a bit more bass, and extended treble (the treble itself is also a bit 'funny' sounding, that takes time to get used to)
  
 the original GR10 had almost no bass though. i recommend going with the GR10e.


----------



## GreenBow

I found a post on the Chord Mojo Thread that @ruthieandjohn might like, because it mentions the GS1000i. Post 16075 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/16065#post_12509200


----------



## Oracle

joseph69 said:


> Place a tie twist on either the L/R cable coming from the driver so you can now determine L/R when placing them back into the gimbal. Remove the drivers from the gimbals simply by stretching the gimbal a little bit with the driver facing up/grills down…otherwise the gimbals won't pass through the cups  Use a hanger to suspend the HP's from the terminated end with another tie twist with the drivers hanging toward the floor letting the cups twist in the direction they want to go (I usually protect/slip socks over the cups being they are going to it each other). Then get a blow dryer and heat the cable while gently straightening with your hand a little at a time. let them hang overnight and if necessary repeat until the cable is nice and straight. Then place the drivers into their correct gimbals…work excellent!


 

 This worked great,
 I thought about hanging them as you described but I didn't think to use a blow dryer to help smooth out those kinks and that really made the difference.


----------



## whirlwind

Happy Saturday morning to all of you.
  
 This will kick start your morning  with a couple of cups of your favorite coffee


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

townyj said:


> Ok does anyone know a direct upgrade from the MS-1i into a Grado or Alessandro. Seeing as they have changed the E Series sound, i have access to the MS2e and MS-Pro"E versions. But im more inclined to go the Grado route. Options so far include the GH1, RS2e, PS500e and 325e. Maybe all of them


 Except for the mspro, all of the headphones you've listed are great upgrades from the ms1, but the ps500 and the gh1 probably don't follow the traditional grado sound. I think the 325e or the ms2e will be your best choice right now


----------



## joseph69

oracle said:


> This worked great,
> I thought about hanging them as you described but I didn't think to use a blow dryer to help smooth out those kinks and that really made the difference.


 
 Great, I'm glad everything worked out for you.


----------



## Townyj

williamleonhart said:


> Except for the mspro, all of the headphones you've listed are great upgrades from the ms1, but the ps500 and the gh1 probably don't follow the traditional grado sound. I think the 325e or the ms2e will be your best choice right now




Thanks.. i was actually considering the 325e or SR225e as my next steps. Heard the MSPro i a few years ago and didnt think it was worth 8 times the price.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

You won't be disappointed with the 325e. I think it's the most loved e-series on head-fi


----------



## DavidA

townyj said:


> Thanks.. i was actually considering the 325e or SR225e as my next steps. Heard the MSPro i a few years ago and didnt think it was worth 8 times the price.


 
 Tried the 325e and sent it back, a little to bright for me, ended up with 225e and RS2e.  Also have a woody 60i and 3 SennGrado and did some mods to 225e


----------



## joseph69

davida said:


> Tried the 325e and sent it back, a little to bright for me, ended up with 225e and RS2e.  Also have a woody 60i and 3 SennGrado and did some mods to 225e


 
 How many hours did you have on them before returning them? Maybe you should have given them more time to burn-n? Most love the 325e and say it isn't bright like some consider the 325/i/is to be.


----------



## DavidA

joseph69 said:


> How many hours did you have on them before returning them? Maybe you should have given them more time to burn-n? Most love the 325e and say it isn't bright like some consider the 325/i/is to be.


 
 Had them for 3 weeks, about 150+ hours would be my estimate, sound didn't change over that period, stayed bright.  I don't normally believe in burn-in but after my experience with my EL8 I can see it happening but to me it was and is a isolated incident of burn-in when it comes to electronics.


----------



## joseph69

davida said:


> Had them for 3 weeks, about 150+ hours would be my estimate, sound didn't change over that period, stayed bright.  I don't normally believe in burn-in but after my experience with my EL8 I can see it happening but to me it was and is a isolated incident of burn-in when it comes to electronics.


 
 That amount of burn-in should have been enough to at least hear a sound difference.
 I guess they were just too bright for your taste.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I've had 3 325e's, each at a different point and I can say that the first one was definitely brighter than the latter 2.


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> I've had 3 325e's, each at a different point and I can say that the first one was definitely brighter than the latter 2.


 
 Same with the 3 PS1K's I've had…inconsistent sound between all of them.


----------



## Dillan

davida said:


> Tried the 325e and sent it back, a little to bright for me, ended up with 225e and RS2e.  Also have a woody 60i and 3 SennGrado and did some mods to 225e


 
  
 Were you satisfied with the 225e's? How did they compare? What were the low and mid differences between the two models?
  
 I have a low tolerance to sibilance and bright headphones and was thinking of getting the 325e's soon.


----------



## DavidA

dillan said:


> Were you satisfied with the 225e's? How did they compare? What were the low and mid differences between the two models?
> 
> I have a low tolerance to sibilance and bright headphones and was thinking of getting the 325e's soon.


 
 Liked the 225e much better, less bright/harsh than 325e, a little less details in the highs but something I could live with and bass a touch less but still tight, not much change in the mids.  I've since modded it with dynamat, sorbothane and a little felt.  Bass is much better than 325e, goes a little lower and is well controlled, highs a little smoother, mids just a touch more forward and clearer.


----------



## Dillan

davida said:


> Liked the 225e much better, less bright/harsh than 325e, a little less details in the highs but something I could live with and bass a touch less but still tight, not much change in the mids.  I've since modded it with dynamat, sorbothane and a little felt.  Bass is much better than 325e, goes a little lower and is well controlled, highs a little smoother, mids just a touch more forward and clearer.


 
  
 Grados are the best headphone to mod 
  
 I have been thinking of tinkering around with a pair recently, I am just always scared of damaging the driver or something.. which is what has stopped me from doing that previously. Did you follow a guide or just winged it?


----------



## rickles

Has Grado come out with the headphones better then the HP-1/2/3?


----------



## DavidA

dillan said:


> Grados are the best headphone to mod
> 
> I have been thinking of tinkering around with a pair recently, I am just always scared of damaging the driver or something.. which is what has stopped me from doing that previously. Did you follow a guide or just winged it?


 
 Followed guide and also just winged it
 Go to the SR-60 mods thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/560806/sr60-mod-part-ii
 or to the SR-225 thread: Post 754


----------



## wormsdriver

rickles said:


> Has Grado come out with the headphones better then the HP-1/2/3?


 
 I think it depends on personal taste. While i have not owned or heard the Hp1000, I've owned an sr325 and sr200 with HP1000 drivers. From what I've read through the years, I think these two headphones which I've owned get very close to the description of the HP1000 that I've read. With that said, personally, I like John Grado cans better. Particularly the Ps1000. 
  
 Joseph Grado cans are very neutral and flat. Still quite amazing in their own right, but for me personally I think their achille's heel is that they sound very 2 dimensional vs newer headphones. IMO.


----------



## CH23

such a shame there's no good quality of this out there. but nonetheless lovely to listen to.


----------



## Dillan

davida said:


> Followed guide and also just winged it
> Go to the SR-60 mods thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/560806/sr60-mod-part-ii
> or to the SR-225 thread: Post 754


 
  
 Cool thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## jaywillin

all right all you gradoheads, i'm going to take a dip in the "vintage" pool.
 i'm looking to get a receiver, or integrated amp.
 any of you have any experience with vintage gear with grados
 i know @stacker45  has.
 my two requirements, something on the smaller size, under 18", and inexpensive
 so far, i've been looking at baby (budget) sansui, pioneer, a beautiful sherwood, (dad had one) and a couple of technics, 
 integrateds kenwood , sansui, pioneer
 any other suggestions, or particular models of the brands i've mentioned ?? anyone ? anyone ?


----------



## GreenBow

jaywillin said:


> all right all you gradoheads, i'm going to take a dip in the "vintage" pool.
> i'm looking to get a receiver, or integrated amp.
> any of you have any experience with vintage gear with grados
> i know @stacker45  has.
> ...


 
  
 I was recently very interested in a Tanberg TR-200. (I know that unit from experience, though I never plugged headphones in to it.) Tanberg were quite exclusive. I would absolutely check that receiver-amp out. Beautiful full warm sound. I still might get one, because I still want a receiver for another room. Just I was cooling off because I recently bought a Denon DAB/FM tuner for my desk. I run it optically through a Chord Mojo to Q Acoustics BT3, for desktop speakers, (very nice).


----------



## joseph69

Quick update about my Stax journey.
 As you know I had an issue with the "glare" of the Stax/ (Mjolnir) KGSSHV that I had and caused ringing in my ears, and caused me to sell both, but I still had my order placed for the BHSE and never cancelled it. Right after I sold off the combo I purchased another 009 and it has been in my closet since this past November, so about 2 weeks ago I decided to purchase a (Mjolnir) KGST hybrid amp in 10/10 condition with 50hrs+/- on it (from the F/S forums) and all I can say after spending all of my time with this combo since I've gotten it, is that the difference is night/day compared to my last combo. No more "glare" in the sound at all due to the tube output stage and no more ringing in the ears either. Now I just can't wait for the BHSE to arrive! Unfortunately I have only put about 30-40hrs on my NOS PS1K being I want to burn-in the 009/KGST and get more aquatinted with the combo…but so far I'm enjoying it very, very much! It is nice to have something different than the Grado that I enjoy being I never enjoyed another HP enough to buy/keep other than the Grados.


----------



## Amictus

I'm having one of those moments where you retire from front-line combat and become an ordinary music lover. It's 5.00 a.m. Sleep eludes me, so I have plugged my PS500 (not my best headphones, probably) into the headphone out (definitely not my best headphone amp) of my NaimUniti 2 and am having a wonderful time. There are times when I need to do this. Sorry, Chord TT, WA6 SE, Lehmann Linear SE et al...


----------



## CH23

amictus said:


> I'm having one of those moments where you retire from front-line combat and become an ordinary music lover. It's 5.00 a.m. Sleep eludes me, so I have plugged my PS500 (not my best headphones, probably) into the headphone out (definitely not my best headphone amp) of my NaimUniti 2 and am having a wonderful time. There are times when I need to do this. Sorry, Chord TT, WA6 SE, Lehmann Linear SE et al...


 

 in the end it should be the music you're listening to, not the machinery to replicate the sound 
  
 then again, music should not be played on old tin boxes no matter what they are fitted with.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

About 1 year ago I had the RS1i, the PS500 and lots of other stuffs that may be considered (too) expensive for my salary and the standards in my country. Then I had to sell most of them to start a family, though I still keep the 325is, which I later traded for the 325e. I think before the wedding my headphones (and amps, DACs) collection got its value decreased to 1/10th of what it used to be. I also started to spend more time on my night job, so my gaming and music hobbies almost went away completely. But sometimes when I'm too tired I'd turn on my LD I+ and 325e to listen to some Carpenters and CCR. And these moments really shine. It make me treasure my 325s much more than I used to, perhaps even more than the RS1i when I had it.


----------



## HIFIMAD

HI best grado models are sr80e sr125e  325e rs1 gs1000 ps 500e ps1000e i have the ps1000e and sr80i both are fantastic for all types of music.


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> all right all you gradoheads, i'm going to take a dip in the "vintage" pool.
> i'm looking to get a receiver, or integrated amp.
> any of you have any experience with vintage gear with grados
> i know @stacker45
> ...




Anything vintage sansui, call it done!


----------



## Dillan

joseph69 said:


> Quick update about my Stax journey.
> As you know I had an issue with the "glare" of the Stax/ (Mjolnir) KGSSHV that I had and caused ringing in my ears, and caused me to sell both, but I still had my order placed for the BHSE and never cancelled it. Right after I sold off the combo I purchased another 009 and it has been in my closet since this past November, so about 2 weeks ago I decided to purchase a (Mjolnir) KGST hybrid amp in 10/10 condition with 50hrs+/- on it (from the F/S forums) and all I can say after spending all of my time with this combo since I've gotten it, is that the difference is night/day compared to my last combo. No more "glare" in the sound at all due to the tube output stage and no more ringing in the ears either. Now I just can't wait for the BHSE to arrive! Unfortunately I have only put about 30-40hrs on my NOS PS1K being I want to burn-in the 009/KGST and get more aquatinted with the combo…but so far I'm enjoying it very, very much! It is nice to have something different than the Grado that I enjoy being I never enjoyed another HP enough to buy/keep other than the Grados.


 

 Excellent news! Although your Grados may be a tad bit jealous.


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> Excellent news! Although your Grados may be a tad bit jealous.


 
 Thank you.
 To be quite honest, both are awesome HP's…neither is "better" than the other, just different in their own ways.


----------



## krud484

amictus said:


> I'm having one of those moments where you retire from front-line combat and become an ordinary music lover. It's 5.00 a.m. Sleep eludes me, so I have plugged my PS500 (not my best headphones, probably) into the headphone out (definitely not my best headphone amp) of my NaimUniti 2 and am having a wonderful time. There are times when I need to do this. Sorry, Chord TT, WA6 SE, Lehmann Linear SE et al...


 

 Same here, it's just easier sometimes to leave your main rig turned off. I do this with my GH1 and Pono player with very pleasing results.


----------



## Dillan

This is one of the main reasons I am looking for a low impedance mobile setup.
  
 Sometimes its just easier to plug in and listen to good music easily versus turn on 4 devices and then finally have your music playing.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Anything vintage sansui, call it done!


 
 the two at the top are a sansui, and the sherwood


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> swspiers said:
> 
> 
> > Anything vintage sansui, call it done!
> ...




I'm totally biased, BTW. I grew up with Sansui. Even my room mate in college had one.

Once I get settled after school, I totally intend to get one. Just because.


----------



## Dillan

Nostalgia sometimes makes the music a little better!


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> Quick update about my Stax journey.
> As you know I had an issue with the "glare" of the Stax/ (Mjolnir) KGSSHV that I had and caused ringing in my ears, and caused me to sell both, but I still had my order placed for the BHSE and never cancelled it. Right after I sold off the combo I purchased another 009 and it has been in my closet since this past November, so about 2 weeks ago I decided to purchase a (Mjolnir) KGST hybrid amp in 10/10 condition with 50hrs+/- on it (from the F/S forums) and all I can say after spending all of my time with this combo since I've gotten it, is that the difference is night/day compared to my last combo. No more "glare" in the sound at all due to the tube output stage and no more ringing in the ears either. Now I just can't wait for the BHSE to arrive! Unfortunately I have only put about 30-40hrs on my NOS PS1K being I want to burn-in the 009/KGST and get more aquatinted with the combo…but so far I'm enjoying it very, very much! It is nice to have something different than the Grado that I enjoy being I never enjoyed another HP enough to buy/keep other than the Grados.


 
  
 That's great news. It's nice to hear your ears agree with the Stax sounds.
  


williamleonhart said:


> About 1 year ago I had the RS1i, the PS500 and lots of other stuffs that may be considered (too) expensive for my salary and the standards in my country. Then I had to sell most of them to start a family, though I still keep the 325is, which I later traded for the 325e. I think before the wedding my headphones (and amps, DACs) collection got its value decreased to 1/10th of what it used to be. I also started to spend more time on my night job, so my gaming and music hobbies almost went away completely. But sometimes when I'm too tired I'd turn on my LD I+ and 325e to listen to some Carpenters and CCR. And these moments really shine. It make me treasure my 325s much more than I used to, perhaps even more than the RS1i when I had it.


 
  
 Do you still use that 8927 opamp (or something I can't remember the name), or have you moved on to muses02? Does it really change the amp in a "somewhat significant" way?


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> I'm totally biased, BTW. I grew up with Sansui. Even my room mate in college had one.
> 
> Once I get settled after school, I totally intend to get one. Just because.


 
 cause that's how you roll ?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

rovopio said:


> Do you still use that 8927 opamp (or something I can't remember the name), or have you moved on to muses02? Does it really change the amp in a "somewhat significant" way?


 
 It's the Muses 8920 and yes it changed my I+ a lot. Much more clarity though still analog-sounding. I feel like I get more out of my tubes when I use the opamp.
 The muses02 is still out of my reach right now.


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> That's great news. It's nice to hear your ears agree with the Stax sounds.


 
 Thanks…I think the 009/KGSSHV was just too revealing.
 With the KGST the detail is all there, but not as revealing to the point of hurting my ears, it a much mellower sound for me.


----------



## stacker45

Hey guys, it's been a few days sice I came on Head-Fi, I'm trying to get off the pain meds for a second time. It's very hard on my body. I've lost 8 pounds in the last five days.  I didn't even feel like listening to music.
  
 This morning  I slaped my old Donna Summer LP on my Marantz 6350Q Turntable, I fired up my Marantz 2226B, and the LD 1+, and by the time I got to ''Love To Love You Baby'', I was already starting to feel better.
  
 There's  nothing like music to raise my endorphin level, well there is, but not if I'm alone!


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Hey guys, it's been a few days sice I came on Head-Fi, I'm trying to get off the pain meds for a second time. It's very hard on my body. I've lost 8 pounds in the last five days.  I didn't even feel like listening to music.
> 
> This morning  I slaped my old Donna Summer LP on my Marantz 6350Q Turntable, I fired up my Marantz 2226B, and the LD 1+, and by the time I got to ''Love To Love You Baby'', I was already starting to feel better.
> 
> There's  nothing like music to raise my endorphin level, well there is, but not if I'm alone!


 
 Glad to hear from you and that your feeling better…hang in there, keep listening to music, and stay strong!


----------



## GreenBow

stacker45 said:


> Hey guys, it's been a few days sice I came on Head-Fi, I'm trying to get off the pain meds for a second time. It's very hard on my body. I've lost 8 pounds in the last five days.  I didn't even feel like listening to music.
> 
> This morning  I slaped my old Donna Summer LP on my Marantz 6350Q Turntable, I fired up my Marantz 2226B, and the LD 1+, and by the time I got to ''Love To Love You Baby'', I was already starting to feel better.
> 
> There's  nothing like music to raise my endorphin level, well there is, but not if I'm alone!


 

 Music absolutely makes us feel better, is theraputic.


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> Hey guys, it's been a few days sice I came on Head-Fi, I'm trying to get off the pain meds for a second time. It's very hard on my body. I've lost 8 pounds in the last five days.  I didn't even feel like listening to music.
> 
> This morning  I slaped my old Donna Summer LP on my Marantz 6350Q Turntable, I fired up my Marantz 2226B, and the LD 1+, and by the time I got to ''Love To Love You Baby'', I was already starting to feel better.
> 
> There's  nothing like music to raise my endorphin level, well there is, but not if I'm alone!


 
 Hope you get feeling better......music soothes the soul...keep on keeping on !


----------



## Dillan

stacker45 said:


> Hey guys, it's been a few days sice I came on Head-Fi, I'm trying to get off the pain meds for a second time. It's very hard on my body. I've lost 8 pounds in the last five days.  I didn't even feel like listening to music.
> 
> This morning  I slaped my old Donna Summer LP on my Marantz 6350Q Turntable, I fired up my Marantz 2226B, and the LD 1+, and by the time I got to ''Love To Love You Baby'', I was already starting to feel better.
> 
> There's  nothing like music to raise my endorphin level, well there is, but not if I'm alone!


 
  
 Keeping you in my thoughts. Good music absolutely will help to raise the spirits. More power to you!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

stacker45 said:


> Hey guys, it's been a few days sice I came on Head-Fi, I'm trying to get off the pain meds for a second time. It's very hard on my body. I've lost 8 pounds in the last five days.  I didn't even feel like listening to music.
> 
> This morning  I slaped my old Donna Summer LP on my Marantz 6350Q Turntable, I fired up my Marantz 2226B, and the LD 1+, and by the time I got to ''Love To Love You Baby'', I was already starting to feel better.
> 
> There's  nothing like music to raise my endorphin level, well there is, but not if I'm alone!


 
 Get well soon my friend! Thankfully you've got plenty good music to help you there.


----------



## rovopio

stacker45 said:


> Hey guys, it's been a few days sice I came on Head-Fi, I'm trying to get off the pain meds for a second time. It's very hard on my body. I've lost 8 pounds in the last five days.  I didn't even feel like listening to music.
> 
> This morning  I slaped my old Donna Summer LP on my Marantz 6350Q Turntable, I fired up my Marantz 2226B, and the LD 1+, and by the time I got to ''Love To Love You Baby'', I was already starting to feel better.
> 
> There's  nothing like music to raise my endorphin level, well there is, but not if I'm alone!


 
 I hope everything goes well for you Stacker!!!
  


williamleonhart said:


> Nah. I sold my 325is but still miss it.
> 
> But actually a few weeks ago the official distributor in my country did a sale for i-series. The 325is went for only $180 with full 1 year warranty, the RS1i went for roughly 400. People went crazy on it. Me? I'm just happy with my 325e.


 
  
 Nice... That's pretty cool.


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> Hey guys, it's been a few days sice I came on Head-Fi, I'm trying to get off the pain meds for a second time. It's very hard on my body. I've lost 8 pounds in the last five days.  I didn't even feel like listening to music.
> 
> This morning  I slaped my old Donna Summer LP on my Marantz 6350Q Turntable, I fired up my Marantz 2226B, and the LD 1+, and by the time I got to ''Love To Love You Baby'', I was already starting to feel better.
> 
> There's  nothing like music to raise my endorphin level, well there is, but not if I'm alone!


 
 throw those classic RS1 on, maybe some flat pads with them and pair it with some tubes and just sit back and enjoy....you will feel much better...I guarantee it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I am going to post some of my impression here pretty soon about the older RS1 with different pads and different tubes.


----------



## Spirulina780

I just got an offer for a pair of buttoned RS2. Tempting...


----------



## GreenBow

With reference to music for when I personally am not so good. I find classical is the only music I can listen to when I am at my worst. I think it's because I don't have to follow hard beats.
  
 I have also found that Tracy Chapman - The Collection works for when I am feeling low.
  
 Otherwise just good music that suits my mood, when I am OK-ish to feeling fine.
  
 I do find it funny when people ask, "What music do I like?".
 I say, "Good music."
  
 Since it's sometimes said Grado make the finest headphones in the world, then I have to have them. After first owning a pair of original SR60 in about 2004, I have held Grado headphones close to my heart.


----------



## stacker45

WOW! Joseph, Whirlwind, GreenBow, Dillan, LeHohang, rovopio, I'm touched by the fact that you all took the time to write these kind words of encouragement. Both my parents are deceased, I have no brother or sister, I'm also divorced, and I never had kids. When you add the fact that I came close to death, from major complications of my Crohn's disease, it probably explains why I don't take anything, or anyone for granted.
  
 I still remember the touching messages that John had recieved when his wife passed away, that confirmed that the Grado fans are a great group of guys, and I'm proud to be part of it. I can't help but think that if I lived close by to some of you, we might become good friends, but hey, I'm just gald that we're able share our thoughts about our mutual passion, and life in general.
  
 On a lighter note, as many of you know, I like vintage audio gear, in general, Marantz in particular. I might burn in audio hell for this, but I have been known to fiddle, not only with the bass and treble controls, but also with the ''loudness'' control.
  
 Anyway, I am curious to know if some of you use vintage audio gear, and if so, I'd like to know what brand, and wich model you have, and if you can post some pics, I'd greatly appreciate it.
  
 Thanks in advance!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 By the way, I will take your advice Whirl, and try the TTVJ flats with my RS1.
  
 Oh! and for those of you who like Ennio Morricone's Once Upon A Time In The West, humour me and listen to this guy. He starts off nice and slow, but listen all the way to the end, trust me, you won't regret it.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmqCxQiYFHo


----------



## whirlwind

I think @jaywillin is searching for a vintage 70's receiver, right now.
  
 Once he gets it sorted, I am sure he will post a picture.
  
 If my son ever moves out of our house  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  , that is the way that I am going to be going for my SS goodness.....I just need more room and i would then have a room for my audio stuff.
  
 I love the look of the vintage gear.....mine all got sold at garage sales years ago.


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> WOW! Joseph, Whirlwind, GreenBow, Dillan, LeHohang, rovopio, I'm touched by the fact that you all took the time to write these kind words of encouragement. Both my parents are deceased, I have no brother or sister, I'm also divorced, and I never had kids. When you add the fact that I came close to death, from major complications of my Crohn's disease, it probably explains why I don't take anything, or anyone for granted.
> 
> I still remember the touching messages that John had recieved when his wife passed away, that confirmed that the Grado fans are a great group of guys, and I'm proud to be part of it. I can't help but think that if I lived close by to some of you, we might become good friends, but hey, I'm just gald that we're able share our thoughts about our mutual passion, and life in general.
> 
> ...


 
 well mr stacker, as whirlwind pointed out, i am shopping for a receiver or integrated amp as we speak. 
 and there is a marantz 2015 on the bay right now, 
 i need something less then 18", or 457mm (including any wooden case) to you guys that use the metric system. 
 i've found a couple of others that fit the bill.


----------



## wormsdriver

@stacker45


----------



## wormsdriver

just a head's up for you guys, I'm selling my Rs1 w/ buttons and also my RA1 amp on the classifieds...


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> just a head's up for you guys, I'm selling my Rs1 w/ buttons and also my RA1 amp on the classifieds...


 
 If I would not have just got some, I would definitely have been your guy......somebody go buy these!


----------



## Dillan

wormsdriver said:


> just a head's up for you guys, I'm selling my Rs1 w/ buttons and also my RA1 amp on the classifieds...




Why ya selling?


----------



## wormsdriver

dillan said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > just a head's up for you guys, I'm selling my Rs1 w/ buttons and also my RA1 amp on the classifieds...
> ...


not using them much. 

I have another rs1 with buttons and the RA1 gets no love with other amps around.


----------



## Spirulina780

Are Grado RS1/2 with buttons rare?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

spirulina780 said:


> Are Grado RS1/2 with buttons rare?


 
 Yes. The RS2 with buttons are rarer than the RS1 with buttons (there is one RS1 with buttons on the For Sale forum).


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Revisited the ps500 and I want to have one back so much right now. It's just so musical.


----------



## joseph69

spirulina780 said:


> Are Grado RS1/2 with buttons rare?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I thought the (buttoned) RS series were medium-well.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> spirulina780 said:
> 
> 
> > Are Grado RS1/2 with buttons rare?
> ...


----------



## krud484

spirulina780 said:


> Are Grado RS1/2 with buttons rare?


 
 Since January I was looking for a buttoned RS1. They're pretty scattershot in terms how often they pop up and how much is wanted for them. Here on head-fi they've been going for about $425 with or without the box. If it has the box it sells in the first day. Ebay is a whole different animal. There was a claimed NOS Buttoned RS1 from about '06 went for $900! I saw an auction complete with box and paperwork go to $550. I decided then that was my benchmark for a complete package. I lucked out one day on ebay and got for about the same price and in the first hour it was listed.
  
 Regarding a buttoned RS2, those are more of a needle in a haystack. I saw one here on head-fi complete with the box go for $200, it was later flipped here for $275. Canuck Audio Mart had one with the box close to $300, I remember @ruthieandjohn really wanted to hear one so I forwarded the listing to him. The only ebay action is the one up right now going for $325 without the box.
  
 It's a tough market out there for vintage headphones.


----------



## joseph69

krud484 said:


> Since January I was looking for a buttoned RS1. They're pretty scattershot in terms how often they pop up and how much is wanted for them. Here on head-fi they've been going for about $425 with or without the box. If it has the box it sells in the first day. Ebay is a whole different animal. There was a claimed NOS Buttoned RS1 from about '06 went for $900! I saw an auction complete with box and paperwork go to $550. I decided then that was my benchmark for a complete package. I lucked out one day on ebay and got for about the same price and in the first hour it was listed.
> 
> Regarding a buttoned RS2, those are more of a needle in a haystack. I saw one here on head-fi complete with the box go for $200, it was later flipped here for $275. Canuck Audio Mart had one with the box close to $300, I remember @ruthieandjohn really wanted to hear one so I forwarded the listing to him. The only ebay action is the one up right now going for $325 without the box.
> 
> It's a tough market out there for vintage headphones.


 
 The (buttoned) RS2 (without the box) sold for $212.50…pretty good price assuming their as described by the seller.


----------



## Spirulina780

krud484 said:


> spirulina780 said:
> 
> 
> > Are Grado RS1/2 with buttons rare?
> ...


 
 Ok, I got an offer for 370$ on some buttoned RS2 without box, which is to much. I don´t know how old they are, but the seller tries to justify the price by comparing them to the RS2e.
  
 Maybe i buy them if i could get a good price. Is there any way to tell how old the headphones are other than the button?


----------



## krud484

spirulina780 said:


> Ok, I got an offer for 370$ on some buttoned RS2 without box, which is to much. I don´t know how old they are, but the seller tries to justify the price by comparing them to the RS2e.
> 
> Maybe i buy them if i could get a good price. Is there any way to tell how old the headphones are other than the button?


 

 If you get to see some photos, look at the text and font on them. You could use Mercuttio's "Classifying Your RS1" thread, the font on the RS series changes from the late '90s big spaced text to tighter and neater looking text in the '00s. Serial numbers would be good too, but you'd have to ask Grado themselves to get a real idea of when they were made. That would take time though.
  
 $370 is a steep price without the box. It's also the highest amount being asked that I've heard of lately. If you want, I could provide links to recent closed ads you could show that seller to prove what a buttoned RS2 really goes for.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

krud484 said:


> Since January I was looking for a buttoned RS1. They're pretty scattershot in terms how often they pop up and how much is wanted for them. Here on head-fi they've been going for about $425 with or without the box. If it has the box it sells in the first day. Ebay is a whole different animal. There was a claimed NOS Buttoned RS1 from about '06 went for $900! I saw an auction complete with box and paperwork go to $550. I decided then that was my benchmark for a complete package. I lucked out one day on ebay and got for about the same price and in the first hour it was listed.
> 
> Regarding a buttoned RS2, those are more of a needle in a haystack. I saw one here on head-fi complete with the box go for $200, it was later flipped here for $275. Canuck Audio Mart had one with the box close to $300, I remember @ruthieandjohn really wanted to hear one so I forwarded the listing to him. The only ebay action is the one up right now going for $325 without the box.
> 
> It's a tough market out there for vintage headphones.


 
 Yep, i bought that RS2, thanks to @krud484


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Yep, i bought that RS2, thanks to @krud484


 
 John, i thought you already owned the (buttoned) RS2?
 Anyway, congratulations.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, i bought that RS2, thanks to @krud484
> ...


 
 John owns everything


----------



## ruthieandjohn

whirlwind said:


> John owns everything



I only got the RS2 with buttons a few weeks ago. I had been LOOKING for a long time. 

The two Grados I have yet to get are the RS1e with brown headband and no protruding drivers, and the GS1000i if my GS1000e does not improve enough through burn-in. To me the GS1000i is better than the GH1, so I keep comparing my GS1000e to my GH1 to see if it has surpassed it yet.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> *I only got the RS2 with buttons a few weeks ago*. I had been LOOKING for a long time.
> 
> The two Grados I have yet to get are the RS1e with brown headband and no protruding drivers, and the GS1000i if my GS1000e does not improve enough through burn-in. To me the GS1000i is better than the GH1, so I keep comparing my GS1000e to my GH1 to see if it has surpassed it yet.


 
 I must have misread your post thinking you won the bid for $212.50 for the RS2 that just sold on eBay.


----------



## trellus

I just gave away my fairly new (February 2016) Grado SR80e, my first pair of "real" Grados...  
  
 ...so that leaves me with only eGrado... I guess I will have to buy SR125e now.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> I must have misread your post thinking you won the bid for $212.50 for the RS2 that just sold on eBay.


 
 My buttoned RS2 was for $400 Canadian, or about $300 US, on March 24 from CanuckAudioMart.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> My buttoned RS2 was for $400 Canadian, or about $300 US, on March 24 from CanuckAudioMart.


 
 Yes, I mis-read the post from @krud484…I know see you bought them due to him forwarding the ad from CanuckAudioMart.


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> well mr stacker, as whirlwind pointed out, i am shopping for a receiver or integrated amp as we speak.
> and there is a marantz 2015 on the bay right now,
> i need something less then 18", or 457mm (including any wooden case) to you guys that use the metric system.
> i've found a couple of others that fit the bill.


 
  
 For those who don't know, the two numbers on low, and mid-power vintage Marantz reciever tell you how many watts per channel it has, so the 2015 has 15 W.P.C. They're often consrvatively rated though, my 2220B blew right past it' 20 w.p.c. and measured a healthy 36 w.p.c.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 To me, these low power Marantz recievers are major no brainers. They're affordable, ($75 to $150 mint),  they sound great, they look good, and you basically get a phono preamp, a speaker amp, an headphone amp, and a tuner. 
  
 I think that their coolest advantage, by far, is the fact that they're pretty much free, meaning that, if you don't over pay for your reciever, you can keep it for many years, and get your money back, or more, if, or when you decide to sell it, talk about win win. Of course, the same is true for other vintage Marantz gear.
  
 Of course, this is also true for other vintage brands too, but some Marantz, like the 6300 Turntable often sell for crazy money.
  
 I'm not a Marantz expert Jay, but I do have 3 recievers and 3 turntables so if you think I could be of some help to you, don't hesitate to ask.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Keep us posted.


----------



## jaywillin

thanks @stacker45 , i knew you are a marantz guy, and a roommate i had for quite a while had a marantz, so there is a sentimental attachment there
 when i was a kid, a friend got a technics , and i lusted after his, never got one, and i've read they are pretty good, and often overlooked 
 then of course there's sansui, pioneer(only a couple of models are under my size limitations)
 and the one i really hadn't considered until i started researching, is sherwood. i missed out on a pristine s-7200, right around $150
 oh, and a yamaha or two, so you see, i'm looking at quite a few !


----------



## jaywillin

sunday sunday !
  

  

  
 too bad the audio isn't better, but still killer


----------



## Dillan

trellus said:


> I just gave away my fairly new (February 2016) Grado SR80e, my first pair of "real" Grados...
> 
> ...so that leaves me with only eGrado... I guess I will have to buy SR125e now.


 

 eGrado should NOT be the only pair of Grado's you own! Time for the 125's or 225's


----------



## aru777

Sara K's What's A Little More Rain on an SR325e. So so good.


----------



## trellus

dillan said:


> eGrado should NOT be the only pair of Grado's you own! Time for the 125's or 225's :evil:




Does an Alessandro MS1 or MS1i count?


----------



## joseph69

trellus said:


> Does an Alessandro MS1 or MS1i count?


 
 Although they're tuned slightly different they're still Grados, so I would say yes.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> John, i thought you already owned the (buttoned) RS2?
> Anyway, congratulations.


 
  


whirlwind said:


> John owns everything


 
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> I only got the RS2 with buttons a few weeks ago. I had been LOOKING for a long time.
> 
> The two Grados I have yet to get are the RS1e with brown headband and no protruding drivers, and the GS1000i if my GS1000e does not improve enough through burn-in. To me the GS1000i is better than the GH1, so I keep comparing my GS1000e to my GH1 to see if it has surpassed it yet.


 
  
 Frank, be John....I mean John, be frank, your master plan is to push aside Skywalker, and Vader, and become the Death Star's commanding officer, right?
  
 Now, suppose your master plan works John Vader, you'll need a second in command, it'll be interesting to see who, a smart, witty, and knowledgeable person such as yourself, will choose.                                                  
  
 By the way John, you look good, have you lost weight?


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> thanks @stacker45 , i knew you are a marantz guy, and a roommate i had for quite a while had a marantz, so there is a sentimental attachment there
> when i was a kid, a friend got a technics , and i lusted after his, never got one, and i've read they are pretty good, and often overlooked
> then of course there's sansui, pioneer(only a couple of models are under my size limitations)
> and the one i really hadn't considered until i started researching, is sherwood. i missed out on a pristine s-7200, right around $150
> oh, and a yamaha or two, so you see, i'm looking at quite a few !


 
  
 I used to own a Pioneer SX-880, and I curently own a Yamaha CA-610II, and to me, the Marantz sound is smoother, it has more meat on the bone, ''tubey'' if you will.
  
 Regardless wich brand you'll choose, I'm looking forward to read your impressions, and hopefully see some pics.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Frank, be John....I mean John, be frank, your master plan is to push aside Skywalker, and Vader, and become the Death Star's commanding officer, right?
> 
> Now, suppose your master plan works John Vader, you'll need a second in command, it'll be interesting to see who, a smart, witty, and knowledgeable person such as yourself, will choose.
> 
> By the way John, you look good, have you lost weight?


 
 "...and on the last day, I awoke, and I found myself surrounded by a sea of Grado headphones, as far as the eye could see.  And I stretched forth my hand and donned the nearest pair.  Its music was the sweetest I had ever heard, and I was loathe to remove them.  Anon, remove them I did, to replace them with another pair.  Their music was even sweeter than the first pair.  I listened until contentment moved me to try another pair, and yea verily, it was even sweeter.  Then a voice came to me, and it saith, "Verily, John, you are a saint among Grado fans.  To your lot it shall be to amass the largest collection of Grados ever held privately.  You shall only stop when you have one of each model, either old or new.  But you must serve at the altar of Headphonedom in return, analyzing, comparing, expostulating, ejaculating, pontificating, and elucidating upon All Things Grado, whether or not asked.  And that shall be thy fate."


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> "...and on the last day, I awoke, and I found myself surrounded by a sea of Grado headphones, as far as the eye could see.  And I stretched forth my hand and donned the nearest pair.  Its music was the sweetest I had ever heard, and I was loathe to remove them.  Anon, remove them I did, to replace them with another pair.  Their music was even sweeter than the first pair.  I listened until contentment moved me to try another pair, and yea verily, it was even sweeter.  Then a voice came to me, and it saith, "Verily, John, you are a saint among Grado fans.  To your lot it shall be to amass the collection of Grados ever held privately.  You shall only stop when you have one of each model, either old or new.  But you must serve at the altar of Headphonedom in return, analyzing, comparing, espostulating, ejaculating, pontificating, and elucidating upon All Things Grado, whether or not asked.  And that shall be thy fate."


 
  
 Wow!, have I ever told you how much I love your way with words, and of course, your witty sense of humour.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I won't even try to top this gem of a post. I'll just say that, if this was a chess match, I'd be checkmate.


----------



## Dillan

ruthieandjohn said:


> "...and on the last day, I awoke, and I found myself surrounded by a sea of Grado headphones, as far as the eye could see.  And I stretched forth my hand and donned the nearest pair.  Its music was the sweetest I had ever heard, and I was loathe to remove them.  Anon, remove them I did, to replace them with another pair.  Their music was even sweeter than the first pair.  I listened until contentment moved me to try another pair, and yea verily, it was even sweeter.  Then a voice came to me, and it saith, "Verily, John, you are a saint among Grado fans.  To your lot it shall be to amass the collection of Grados ever held privately.  You shall only stop when you have one of each model, either old or new.  But you must serve at the altar of Headphonedom in return, analyzing, comparing, exspostulating, ejaculating, pontificating, and elucidating upon All Things Grado, whether or not asked.  And that shall be thy fate."


 
  
  
 Let us all bow our head. Amen.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ruthieandjohn said:


> ".but you must serve at the altar of Headphonedom in return, analyzing, comparing, exspostulating, *ejaculating*, pontificating, and elucidating *upon All Things Grado, whether or not asked*.  And that shall be thy fate."


 
 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*Comparison of Grado RS2, RS2i, and RS2e*
  
 (gratefully taking my position at the Altar of Headphonedom)
  
 I again used the method detailed _*here*_, which rank orders three headphones (1st at 3 points, 2nd at 2 points, 3rd at 1 point) for each of 10 acoustic properties that I find of interest.  This method only applies rank ordering, not the degree to which one headphone performs better than another, so it can exaggerate differences more than an absolute or continuous relative score would do.
  
 Here are the headphones (all MINE - the three RS2s... RS2 original with buttons, RS2i, and RS2e):
  

*From top:  Grado RS2, RS2i, and RS2e headphones.*
  
 Here is my comparison:
  

  
 The RS2 gets better as it progresses through its versions.  The RS2 original performs at the bottom of the list (but Very Well), with the RS2i performing better and the RS2e performing the best.  The RS2e gives the best bass of the three, as well as providing top treble detail as evidenced by drum "twang," string bass finger pluck, and subtle variations in a shaker instrument.  It also provides the best transparency of the three.
  
 In general, differences were very small and required many iterations of comparative listening to discern.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

At request of @JoeDoe, I compared the (original, buttoned) RS1 to the (original, buttoned) RS2.  This is a two-way comparison rather than the 3-way that I most often do, but I wanted to make a quick comparison of the two for him.  The RS1 was outfit with the flat pads (with a hole in the middle),  because that is how they were originally designed.  Likewise, the RS2 had the L bowls, because that is how they originally came.
  

 I find that the RS2 has an overall score that is higher than that of the RS1.  This is consistent with earlier comparison of the RS1i to the RS2i, found in the link in my signature line, that found the RS2i scoring higher than the RS1i.


----------



## XLR8

Thank you thank you Master John


----------



## rovopio

John do you mind if I ask you why you don't put Female and Male Vocals score on your table? Is it because it's too subjective?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

OMG. I knew the RS2 line was great. Didn't know they were THAT great!


----------



## rovopio

williamleonhart said:


> OMG. I knew the RS2 line was great. Didn't know they were THAT great!


 
  
 Haha, yeah. I mean, you listen to a lot of metal was it? Maybe there is a place for 325 for your music, for my music though, I do love my rs2e the time I had it. I might going to get them again one day.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rovopio said:


> John do you mind if I ask you why you don't put Female and Male Vocals score on your table? Is it because it's too subjective?


 
 When I first came up with my 10 criteria two years ago, I didn't even THINK of vocals, as I always enjoy them and have never thought about trying to determine whether a headphone did them well or poorly.  Then after I had done several comparisons using the criteria, someone asked, as you did, about vocals, and I realized that if I started using vocals, I would have to (well, not have to, but almost have to) go back and re-rate vocals on the past ratings I had done.
  
 Then I realized that while most of my tests are actually binary or tertiary minitests on separate notes on the several-second passage that I use (i.e., do you hear this particular thing... the little twang that starts the third plucked bass note, or is this small chord added to full organ and symphony either 1 imperceptible, 2 recognizable, in that I hear it if I already knew it was there, or 3. noticeable, i.e., if I heard this for the first time, I would immediately know that a third chord was added to the blast), I could not envision such tests for vocal, as "vocal" contains so many more features and complexities than my little tests.
  
 All that said, a while ago @imackler asked me to compare some Grados for their ability to reproduce the sound of a violin.  I did so, as shown *here*, finding the top three Grados for me for ensemble (not solo) violin were, in decending order, 
  

RS2e
RS2i
GH1
  
 (there were several others I ranked lower).
  
 So in short, 1) I forgot; 2) it is too subjective  3) I'm too lazy to go back and redo!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

> Originally Posted by *ruthieandjohn*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
@lehoang15tuoi , be assured that I do provide a towel, complete with Grado logo, to visitors to wipe my Grados clean before they try them!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 This extra service is in response to my personal Customer Service Motto:  "I'm not happy until you're not happy!"


----------



## Dillan

Thanks for the comparisons!
  
 I want an RS2e now.


----------



## DavidA

@ruthieandjohn, love your reviews, easy to understand.  I'm now really glad that the RS1e was out of stock so I got a RS2e


----------



## ruthieandjohn

davida said:


> @ruthieandjohn, love your reviews, easy to understand.  I'm now really glad that the RS1e was out of stock so I got a RS2e


 
 Thanks!  After a couple of more three-way reviews (GS1000e vs. GH1 vs PS500 at least), I plan to compute a big matrix with each Grado that I have down the side and across the top, and an indication at the intersection of the corresponding row and column as to whether I compared that pair of headphones and if so, what was the result.


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> @lehoang15tuoi , be assured that I do provide a towel, complete with Grado logo, to visitors to wipe my Grados clean before they try them!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 that's a little codependent john.....


----------



## jaywillin

for those gradophiles looking for an amp, the LD1+ on massdrop for under a C note delivered


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> for those gradophiles looking for an amp, the LD1+ on massdrop for under a C note delivered


----------



## jaywillin

LMAO
  
 amps ? we don't need no stinking amps !


----------



## stacker45

rovopio said:


> John do you mind if I ask you why you don't put Female and Male Vocals score on your table? Is it because it's too subjective?


 
  
 Do you realise that you are asking, John, who is currently second to Skywalker (Jonathan) Grado's trone, to alter the 10 commandments, or evaluation criteria, if you will.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Sir John, I implore you, do not give in to these unholy requests to alter your 10 commandments. I suggest that you take the high road, so close your eyes and cover ears, while signing LA LA LA LA, as loud as you can!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Do you realise that you are asking, John, who is currently second to Skywalker (Jonathan) Grado's trone, to alter the 10 commandments, or evaluation criteria, if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dillan

You guys are nuts. lol


----------



## stacker45

dillan said:


> You guys are nuts. lol


 
  
 I agree, they are nuts! especially this Stacker guy, I don't know if you've heard but they say that he has
 multiple personality disorder.
  
 That's not all, he also has no short term memory, and he has a tendency to lie, and exagerate.
  
 I haven't told you, John Grado droped by my house yesterday, and he told me that my HP1000 were Joseph Grado's personnal pair. He offered to buy them from me for $25 000, but I said no.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 One last thing, I've heard that Stacker has multiple personality disorder, he laso has a tendency to exagerate, and he also has no short term....what's the word....,oh yeah!, memory.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*Comparing Grado GH1/G, GS1000e (250+ hrs), and HP1000; effect of GH1000e burn in*
  
 I have been nursing along my GS1000e purchased new in  mid March, 2015 (over 13 months ago), observing that its sound improves, though VVEERRYY SLOWLY, over time.  At this point I have over 250 hours of use on it.
  
 There is a GS1000i that I covet in my local audio store, conveniently located in the uppermost northwest corner of their showroom (really!), sitting neglected there for at least 3 years, waiting for someone to love it.  I am that someone.  I compared it here to both my GS1000e (with fewer hours) and the new GH1 and that GS1000i beat them all.
  
 So I have been burning in my GS1000es, hoping that they will achieve the beauty that I heard in the GS1000i at the store.  Here is what I wrote last August, comparing the GS1000i to the GS1000e:
  


> *GS1000i vs. GS1000e:*
> 
> Here, I clearly liked the GS1000i better (!)  The GS1000i had less "thud" and more "twang" to the bass notes of the kick drum, while the GS1000e made you think that they put a towel against the drum head to damp its sound.  The GS1000i also provided more treble detail than the GS1000e.  In what to me seems a contradiction (but I observed it!), the GS1000i provides a stronger bass, but it is a bit duller (similar to my thoughts above on the bass of the PS1000 vs. PS1000e).  The GS1000i provided clearer female vocals than the GS1000e.  When I included the GS1000e in my "4 dimensional 13 Grado comparison" post (see link in my signature), I said that the GS1000e bass was "tubby," and I surmised that that might be because it was still being burned in.  I have probably another 50 hours on the GS1000e since then, but it still may not be fully burned in... but its bass still sounds tubby when compared to the GS1000i.  I was so surprised that I actually compared my GS1000e to the one that Overture Audio had, built at the same time and having a consecutive serial number, thinking mine may be unique.  Nope... both GS1000e's, mine and theirs, sounded the same!


 
  
 Before that (May of 2015), I had compared my GS1000e to my PS1000 and HP1000s, here:
  

  
  
  As shown (higher numbers are better), the GS1000e had an overall score in third place, with the HP1000 in second place and the PS1000e.
  
 Today, nearly one year later, I wanted to again compare the GS1000e to the HP1000, as well as to the GH1, which as described above, is my bellwether for approaching the desirability of the GS1000i.
  
 Here are the headphones (all mine... ALL MINE!!!):
  

  
*From top, Grado GH1, GS1000e, and HP1000 used in comparison.*
  
 I used the same music and test procedure as described *here. * My source was the PC outputting to a SONY PHA-1 DAC, then feeding a Joseph Grado HPA-1 headphone amp and then the headphone.
  
 Here is what I found today.
  

  
 It appears that the GS1000e is moving up in the world.  In May, 2015, the GS1000e was 1.5 points below the HP1000 in total score (16.5 vs. 18.0).  Today, for the same headphones, but with perhaps 250 more hours of use on the GS1000e, it leads the HP1000 in my scores by 3 points, and it ties the GH1 (though excels in different areas - GS1000e best in preserving the high-frequency harmonics that determine the pitch of a bass note, and wider sound stage and associated positional resolution, than the HP1000.  The HP1000 provides more of the very deepest bass (< 100 Hz) and preserves the sound of the pluck of a finger on a bass string better than the GS1000e.
  
 To ease comparison, I place the GS1000e vs. HP1000 comparisons side by side (two columns from the first colored matrix and from the one):
  

  
 As regards the GS1000e vs. the GH1, the total score is tied at 21.  However, the transparency of the GH1 (and of the GS1000i) is more important to me than its importance to the score - it contributes but 10% of the total score, but it accounts for 30% - 50% of my listening pleasure.  In addition, though it does not show up in a score, the mid bass of the GS1000e sounds congested and muddled, "tubby" in the parlance of my earlier comparison quoted above.  
  
 So there does seem to be a long-range improvement with burn in of the GS1000e.  However, despite the equal score to the GH-1, I still prefer the GH1 (and GS1000i, which I preferred to the GH1 in an in-store listening test) to the GS1000e.  The fact that each of the 10 factors is not of equal importance to listening, though it is to the total score, underscores the fallacy of trying to equate total score with headphone listening quality.


----------



## cygnusx

Good thing I didn't sell my GH1   Kidding a side...great work John.


----------



## Harry Manback

Not sure if this is a goid place for this, but here are my recently (almost) completed RS1 clones:



Edit: you can bet your sweet ass they have an 1/4" plug! 

Better rodblocks and a darker headband are next. 3D printers FTW!


----------



## jaywillin

harry manback said:


> Not sure if this is a goid place for this, but here are my recently (almost) completed RS1 clones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 it's a great place for that, very nice !
 what drivers ?


----------



## Harry Manback

Stealth Sr80e.

Thanks Jay!

Fleasbaby turned the cups gor me. He tocks!

Edit: rum nakes it hard to type...*for

Damn, its worse than i thought, *ROCKS!!!

Damn you sailor Jerry!


----------



## jaywillin

this just came up on my FB page , just an awesome guitar player, about halfway into the vid, he really starts shredding


----------



## Harry Manback

Saturday wasd Prince nigjt at my house. 


All Prince all night!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I think it's already crazy enough we lose David Bowie and Prince in 4 months, we also lost Glenn Frey, Keith Emerson and George Martin. I was like, What 2016???
  
 Oh and Lemmy as well. WTFF 2016?!


----------



## whirlwind

williamleonhart said:


> I think it's already crazy enough we lose David Bowie and Prince in 4 months, we also lost Glenn Frey, Keith Emerson and George Martin. I was like, What 2016???
> 
> Oh and Lemmy as well. WTFF 2016?!


 
 Yeah, it has been a very rough 2016 , as far as this.
  
 Price was a wonderful guitar player, I always felt he was under appreciated in this regard, as he was such a great front man also.
  
 The dude was a wonderful musician...I believe he could play like 23 different instruments.


----------



## hawkeyeA

Hey everyone, first post here on headfi.
  
 Are B&H, Crutchfield, TurntableLabs authorized online Grado retailers? I dont want to forfeit the warranty if I order something from them.
  
 Cheers


----------



## joseph69

hawkeyea said:


> Hey everyone, first post here on headfi.
> Are B&H, Crutchfield, TurntableLabs authorized online Grado retailers? I dont want to forfeit the warranty if I order something from them.
> Cheers


 
 Yes, they all are, but if your in N.Y. I would avoid buying from B&H due to the tax.
 What are you interested in?


----------



## mikey1964

After listening to my HEK on my Gustard X12/H10 stack and enjoying it thoroughly, I thought I'd try on my GS1000i . Man, the GS1000i just reaffirmed why I'd always thought it to be an outstanding can, the sparkle, great mids and sublime bass holds its own even against the HEK.....imho anyway. No way would I sell either, you're gonna have to pry them outta my cold dead hands!


----------



## joseph69

mikey1964 said:


> After listening to my HEK on my Gustard X12/H10 stack and enjoying it thoroughly, I thought I'd try on my GS1000i . Man, the GS1000i just reaffirmed why I'd always thought it to be an outstanding can, the sparkle, great mids and sublime bass holds its own even against the HEK.....imho anyway. No way would I sell either, you're gonna have to pry them outta my cold dead hands!


 
 Out of all the TOTL HP's I've heard (in home) HE1K/LCD-X/HD-800/T1/007/009 Grados can hold their own against any of them in their own special way!


----------



## cygnusx

hawkeyea said:


> Hey everyone, first post here on headfi.
> 
> Are B&H, Crutchfield, TurntableLabs authorized online Grado retailers? I dont want to forfeit the warranty if I order something from them.
> 
> Cheers


 Crutchfield is an authorized dealer. I bought my GH1 there. Great return policy as well.


----------



## Krutsch

Been away from Grado-land for a while, but felt the need to post: I'm listening to a new album; a 45 RPM vinyl from Quality Record Pressings, of Leo Kottke's 6-and-12 String Guitar.
  

  
 Listening on the 'table via my Lehmann Audio amp into Grado RS2i ... I can honestly say I've never heard anything recorded sound so life-like in my entire experience as an audiophile. Nothing does acoustic like Grado, and these 45 RPM discs are completely insane.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

krutsch said:


> Nothing does acoustic like Grado


 
 Having spent last night on William Ackerman and the 325e I can't agree with you more.


----------



## hawkeyeA

I'm very new to the world of high end hifi, and have yet to correlate all the adjectives with sounds .

I actually just returned an RS2e(my first Grado) after using it for a week; i had no idea about what "burn in" is, so i think i judged it too quickly. im looking at ordering another pair and giving it a fair go.

Cheers


----------



## joseph69

hawkeyea said:


> I'm very new to the world of high end hifi, and have yet to correlate all the adjectives with sounds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Very highly regarded HP around here.
 Its probably a good idea to give it another try and let it burn-in for quite sometime before making any judgements…unless you didn't like your initial impressions of the RS2e


----------



## rovopio

stacker45 said:


> Do you realise that you are asking, John, who is currently second to Skywalker (Jonathan) Grado's trone, to alter the 10 commandments, or evaluation criteria, if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Lol, that was a good one
  
  
 @John, thanks for the previous comparison link.


----------



## Dillan

hawkeyea said:


> I'm very new to the world of high end hifi, and have yet to correlate all the adjectives with sounds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 If you absolutely hated the sound, it might not be worth the effort.. also consider the fact that you might not be able to return it after waiting too long. (not sure exactly how their warranties and returns work)
  
 But if you thought it sounded like it had potential and you just weren't as WOWED as you thought you'd be but still kind of liked it.. I would suggest getting them again and letting them burn in a while and seeing how they open up. Like Joseph said, those generally get a lot of praise for good reason!


----------



## hawkeyeA

dillan said:


> But if you thought it sounded like it had potential and you just weren't as WOWED as you thought you'd be but still kind of liked it.. I would suggest getting them again and letting them burn in a while and seeing how they open up. Like Joseph said, those generally get a lot of praise for good reason!


 
  
 That sums up my initial thoughts. It sounds good, but I wasn't wowed. I thought my expectations might have been too high and so i returned them.
  
 But after reading a little about "burn in" I think I should give them another try.
  
 Cheers


----------



## stacker45

rovopio said:


> Lol, that was a good one
> 
> 
> @John, thanks for the previous comparison link.


 
  
 Thanks, I had to solicitate all of my brain cells to come up with that one, so the 3 of them will need a few days to recuperate.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> *Comparing Grado GH1/G, GS1000e (250+ hrs), and HP1000; effect of GH1000e burn in*
> 
> I have been nursing along my GS1000e purchased new in  mid March, 2015 (over 13 months ago), observing that its sound improves, though VVEERRYY SLOWLY, over time.  At this point I have over 250 hours of use on it.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just to be sure, did you use the stock L-cush, with the GH-1, and TTVJ Flats, with your HP1000?


----------



## hawkeyeA

What's the verdict on sr325e vs RS2e vs GH1?
  
 I'm new to Grado and high end headphones, but for a special edition the GH1 has been available for quite some time. Anyone know how many have been made/sold?
  
 Cheers


----------



## Krutsch

hawkeyea said:


> That sums up my initial thoughts. It sounds good, but I wasn't wowed. I thought my expectations might have been too high and so i returned them.
> 
> *But after reading a little about "burn in" I think I should give them another try.*
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 I hate to add this to the conversation, but I believe that Grados are sensitive to proper amplification. Not sure what you are using for a headphone amp, but moving to a new solid-state amp with Grado RS2i was a revelation for my ears.
  
 Apologies if I missed it earlier in the thread, but what are you using to drive your headphones?


----------



## cygnusx

stacker45 said:


> Just to be sure, did you use the stock L-cush, with the GH-1, and TTVJ Flats, with your HP1000?


Looking at the picture..it looks like G-Cush to me.


----------



## hawkeyeA

An iPhone6S. I know even less about headphone amps than I do about high end headphones


----------



## Krutsch

hawkeyea said:


> *An iPhone6S.* I know even less about headphone amps than I do about high end headphones


 
  
 If that's how you want to use your headphones and you did not care for the sound, then Grado isn't for you. "Burn in" isn't going to change that outcome.
  
 Tell us what kind of music you like, what you are looking for out of a headphone, and I'm sure people will offer good suggestions.


----------



## kpfeifle

So I have only one pair of "true" Grado's, the HF2. I also have a home built Sym V5 with wood cups. I'm thinking that another set would be a good idea, would I be crazy to add a pair of 325e's to the mix? BTW, just purchased a MAD Ear +, one of the very first models. It's at the good Dr's now for a checkup and to see what new parts he can add on to it. Really looking forward to getting this back! I already ended up buying some tubes for it.


----------



## headfry

I love the 325e's ......IMHO best Grado for the $'s, I love mine. Haven't heard the HF2's but
 predict it would be an awesome combo.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Just to be sure, did you use the stock L-cush, with the GH-1, and TTVJ Flats, with your HP1000?


 
 I used the G Cush with the GH1 and the TTVJ flats with my HP1000.


----------



## hawkeyeA

Hmm... didn't know that I would need an amp to get the most out of it. Learning something new with every post.
  
 Well, I wouldn't mind investing in an amp in the near future. The reason I was attracted to Grado was because many reviews said they're best for the kind of music I listen to. Rock/Classical/Acoustic/Jazz.
  
 What's the general "use case" for Grados? I know they're not mean for the daily commute or the library, but are they solely designed for solitary listening in one's den?
  
 I wouldnt mind using it at work on lower volumes. I'm open to suggestions.
  
 Cheers


----------



## hawk

Grado's are meant to be used however you choose to.....I use mine when i'm out and about.[if you're ever in Evanston and you see someone wearing a pair of SR125e's that'd be me]


----------



## JoeDoe

So, can I be one of the cool kids now?!


----------



## cygnusx

joedoe said:


> So, can I be one of the cool kids now?!


Ok..ok...we'll let you in the club!!!  Very nice!


----------



## joseph69

joedoe said:


> So, can I be one of the cool kids now?!


 
 Beautiful, congratulations!
 You were already cool in my book.


----------



## JoeDoe

joseph69 said:


> Beautiful, congratulations!
> You were already cool in my book.


 
 Aww shucks!


----------



## joseph69

joedoe said:


> Aww shucks!


 
 Thanks!


----------



## Krutsch

hawkeyea said:


> Hmm... *didn't know that I would need an amp to get the most out of it.* Learning something new with every post.
> 
> Well, I wouldn't mind investing in an amp in the near future. The reason I was attracted to Grado was because many reviews said* they're best for the kind of music I listen to. Rock/Classical/Acoustic/Jazz.*
> 
> ...


 
  
 The amp thing is just my opinion, but it's been my experience that they sound better with one (as opposed to just plugging into your phone's headphone jack).
  
 For the music, they are pretty good for what you describe: especially Acoustic - again, IMO.
  
 One thing Grado does extremely well is scale with volume - that is, they present a similar sound signature at even very low and very high volume, so they are good for low-level, background listening (assuming you can tolerate the physical comfort of the headband and on ear cups).
  
 Grade makes great headphones. My initial reply was in response to your post stating that you returned them because you didn't care for the sound, which is fair. I don't believe "burn in" will change how you perceive the sound enough to make you want to keep them, so move on.
  
 Now, I *have* had that happen with other 'phones, where it took a long time to learn to appreciate their unique sound. For Grado, I loved 'em right away and I don't think the sound changes much or at all with extending listening. A contentious topic, so take my opinion for what it's worth.
  
 if you didn't care for the Grado sound, might I suggest you try a Sennheiser HD-650 for Rock or an HD-700 for Classical/Jazz.
  
 Good luck with your headphone search...


----------



## BobG55

joedoe said:


> So, can I be one of the cool kids now?!


 
  
*YOU CAN BE COOL AND AWSOME :*
  


*CONGRATULATIONS JOE *


----------



## Shay Weiss

Hello Grado fan forum
  
 I wish to ask if it's necessary to use an external amp with the 125e headphones ? 
  
 I am using Sony Z3 as my main source music player


----------



## Supa Mint

shay weiss said:


> Hello Grado fan forum
> 
> I wish to ask if it's necessary to use an external amp with the 125e headphones ?


 
  
 No, definitely not necessary.  The e-series Grados sound very good without a separate amp, IMO.


----------



## Blazer39

hawkeyea said:


> Hmm... didn't know that I would need an amp to get the most out of it. Learning something new with every post.
> 
> Well, I wouldn't mind investing in an amp in the near future. The reason I was attracted to Grado was because many reviews said they're best for the kind of music I listen to. Rock/Classical/Acoustic/Jazz.
> 
> ...


 

 having tried RS2e i think it has little bit more neutral sound than the Grado prestige series, also more refined and better detail retrieval..however in my opinion i think its for people with specific taste in sound and not for general consumer( then again Grado sound in general is not for mainstream consumers).
  
 the genre you specified are actually great in RS2e, however i would recommend trying something from the prestige series like sr225e or sr80e..they are more in your face kind of sound and i think they are more fun for genre like metal and rock.
  
 as for amp..usually you don't need one for Grado, but if i would recommend one then probably get something cheap like cmoy or something more popular like the objective O2 amp..i  certainly feel im getting bit better sound with my cmoy.


----------



## whirlwind

joedoe said:


> So, can I be one of the cool kids now?!


 
 Not only cool, but one of the "Super Cool" kids!


----------



## wormsdriver

joedoe said:


> So, can I be one of the cool kids now?!


 
  
 Welcome to the club!


----------



## JoeDoe

bobg55 said:


> *YOU CAN BE COOL AND AWSOME :*
> 
> 
> 
> ...







whirlwind said:


> Not only cool, but one of the "Super Cool" kids!







My cool cup runneth over!


----------



## trellus

joedoe said:


> So, can I be one of the cool kids now?!




Those are gorgeous! How do they sound?  (could be taken as a rhetorical question but feel free to gush on about them with detail...)


----------



## JoeDoe

trellus said:


> Those are gorgeous! How do they sound?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Haha, well I'm only about an hour in, but so far they are just what you'd expect - the best version of Grado sound I've heard. Take the low end from the GH1, midrange of the RS1, and an unmatched level of detail, wrap it all up in a big-***** metal mushroom and you've got it! They pair really well with my WA7tp - making me feel very good about deciding to keep the all-in-one rather than worry about a separate DAC.
  
 You guys keep your eyes peeled, after a few days of PS1k, the GH1 may be in need of a new home - who knows!


----------



## wormsdriver

"wrap it all up in a big ******* metal mushroom"


----------



## CH23

joedoe said:


> So, can I be one of the cool kids now?!


 
  
 you always were. but now you made the PS1000 owners a bit cooler too 
  
 be sure to check in: http://www.head-fi.org/t/520884/ps1000-impressions-thread


----------



## stacker45

cygnusx said:


> Looking at the picture..it looks like G-Cush to me.


 
  
 This may come as a big surprise, but Grado's earpads can actually be swapped very easily.
  
 Need I say more?


----------



## HeavenNotes

shay weiss said:


> Hello Grado fan forum
> 
> I wish to ask if it's necessary to use an external amp with the 125e headphones ?
> 
> I am using Sony Z3 as my main source music player


 

 Hi there.  Necessary not but desirable yes.  I have it.  
  
 If you want to really listen a shining 125e you need an amp.  Everything improve with an amp.  But what I found is the best is that you really can listen a very low volume with the exact good sound quality.  My 0.02.


----------



## headfry

what I've been saying too - I listen at low volumes and both my Grado's give full enjoyment that way - SR325e out of iPhone 6s+ and GS1000i from MBP /Jitterbug/ALO the Island dac/amp.... Grados excel at low volume! Perhaps John listens and designs them at low volume!


----------



## cygnusx

stacker45 said:


> This may come as a big surprise, but Grado's earpads can actually be swapped very easily.
> 
> Need I say more?


 

 Nice


----------



## Harry Manback

For your listening pleasure:

https://youtu.be/nf4L_OQOZsk


----------



## GreenBow

Why has there been quite a few comments recently on ths and the 'e-series' thread saying Grados need an amp?
  
 The whole principle is that they are low impedance headphones, that need little more driving that 16 ohm IEMs. They will sound good out of any device. It is the sound quality of the device that that matters.
  
 Amping Grados might add some qualities like wider soundsatage, more bass etc. However that means you are correcting weaknesses in your source. You are not correcting the Grado headphone, unless you are correcting a treble hot Grado.
  
 I personally never understood the need for headphone amps. If an iPod is not full on gorgeous, then either compromise by accepting it, or buy a better player. The problem of adding a headphone amp is that you also lose quality. Basically because you have to add extra cables and extra components, getting further from source.
  
 I thought a headphone amp was to put it on a source like a CD player or file player. Instead of a full integrated amp on your desktop. In other words a headphone amp, is an amp, but maybe slightly more geared towards headphone presentation.


----------



## Spirulina780

greenbow said:


> Why has there been quite a few comments recently on ths and the 'e-series' thread saying Grados need an amp?
> 
> The whole principle is that they are low impedance headphones, that need little more driving that 16 ohm IEMs. They will sound good out of any device. It is the sound quality of the device that that matters.
> 
> ...


 
 isn't there something called damping factor, that is important to give the headphones the right amount of power?


----------



## AndreaRicci

warning! Grado headphone is not easy to fly well. 
Drive Grado ask a lot of current amplification


----------



## CH23

andrearicci004 said:


> warning! Grado headphone is not easy to fly well.
> Drive Grado ask a lot of current amplification


 

 even a sandisk clip can drive them.


----------



## Spirulina780

From Wikipedia:
  
 "a 32 Ω headphone driven by a headphone amp with a <1 Ω output impedance would have a damping factor of >32, whereas the same headphone driven with an iPod Touch 3G (7 Ω output impedance) [5] would have a damping factor of just 4.6."


----------



## AndreaRicci

Audio-gd nfb 28 balanced mode: low rock. light amplification: Low long and chewy


----------



## ruthieandjohn

greenbow said:


> Why has there been quite a few comments recently on ths and the 'e-series' thread saying Grados need an amp?
> 
> The whole principle is that they are low impedance headphones, that need little more driving that 16 ohm IEMs. They will sound good out of any device. It is the sound quality of the device that that matters.
> 
> ...


 
 You have hit upon a topic of fascination for me... the need and effectiveness of headphone amps, for Grados or for other headphones.
  
 My few observations are like the blind man feeling the elephant... a few sampling points but in no way capable of understanding the whole picture (which I don't):
  

Impedance mismatch between output of the thing driving the headphone (either amp or direct source) and the input of the headphone is one area that an amp can improve... the "damping factor" is said to be inadequate if the output impedance of the headphone driver is greater than about 1/8 of the input impedance of the headphone.  For the 32 ohm Grados, that would be less than 4 ohms output impedance of source.  Some common portable amps violate this, specifically the V-MODA VERZA and the Sony PHA-1, both of which have 10 ohm output impedance.  Others, such as the CEntrance HiFi M8, are much lower (choice of 1, 2, or 11 ohm output impedance, I recall).  *Here* is an article by innerfidelity's @Tyll Hertsens  that provides a good discussion about why to care about damping factor... in short, damping factor that is too low (where damping factor is the ratio of headphone input impedance to source output impedance) may be evidenced by bass that is stronger but less precise (more ringy?  more tubby?) than intended.
Some headphone manufacturers ignore this.  For example, the V-MODA VERZA, with its 10 ohm output impedance, is designed for and recommended by V-MODA for its 32 ohm impedance M100 headphone.  It improves the M100's already good sound significantly (see # 9 below).
Some people can't hear any effect (I am one) - when I use my CEntrance HiFi M8 on its "OK" lower output impedance of 1 or 2 ohms with my 32 ohm Grados, it sounds the same (to me) as when I use it on its "too high" 10 ohm output impedance.
Sensitivity may become another factor... it is the sensitivity of the headphone, i.e. what sound level can it put out at some frequency at a specific output power (or rms voltage) - if it is too soft when driven without an amp, it needs an amp;
Headphone impedance is a function of frequency.. for example the Sennheiser HD 800 ranges over at least a factor of two, from 300 ohms to 600 ohms, over its frequency range;
Some sources are better than others without an amp - the iPhone (and i-whatevers) all have low output impedance (for example less than one ohm for the iPod Touch 5 gen) and have excellent DACs.  Other cell phones (non Apple) can have much poorer output characteristics and can benefit from an amp
There is some nebulous concept of "headroom" that for sound transients or resonances in the headphone or extrema of frequency-dependent input impedance, one needs several additional dB of output power to quickly respond;
Headphone amps are cool... in this environment, one's audiophile capabilities can be questioned if you do not use an amp.
Headphone amps CAN improve sound - here is a comparison of the V-MODA M100 with and without either the the V-MODA VAMP VERZA DAC/amp or the Sony PHA-1 DAC/amp, with more detail given *here*  (note that this adds both an external DAC AND and external amp to the iPod Touch 6th gen output, which muddies the issue a bit) - Higher numbers are better:
 
     10.  I have compared three common amps for the Grado headphone  (Joseph Grado HPA-1, Grado Labs RA-1, JDS C-MOY BB 2.03), listening with my then-best Grado RS2i headphone.  There IS a difference among the amps - however, I did not think to compare with and without an amp.  The full comparison is *here*.

  
 So as always, there are (at least) two points of view:
  

  
 OR....


----------



## GreenBow

Yeah I mean I should be clear that I am asking. I realise my earlier post suggests I am stating.
  
 However there is some science in it.
  
 If you have low impedance headphone and a very low impeadance source output, you have an ideal situation. Basically because you think of it as two resistances in series. Like e.g, a 1 ohm output stage and a 32 ohm headphone. Two resistances in series mean all the voltage will go across the largest reistance. V=IR. Resistance x current = voltage.
  
 It means minimal voltage is lost across the output stage of the amp, and little power lost. All the voltage goes across the headphone, and you get volume and power. Since current is uniform in a series circuit, meaning equal across the devices.
  
 I did however have a quick google about headphone amps. One said you hear details with them that you don't normally hear. Lost me there, but I am not disputing it.


----------



## hawkeyeA

Anyone have any thoughts on SR325e vs RS2e vs GH1?
  
 Or is it pretty much 325e<RS2e<GH1?
  
 Cheers


----------



## whirlwind

hawkeyea said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on SR325e vs RS2e vs GH1?
> 
> Or is it pretty much 325e<RS2e<GH1?
> 
> Cheers


 
 Even without hearing any of these cans...I think you pretty much hit the nail on the head.


----------



## cygnusx

hawkeyea said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on SR325e vs RS2e vs GH1?
> 
> Or is it pretty much 325e
> Cheers


If you have the funds and if you can still find them, buy the GH1...call it a day and enjoy. That's what I did. No turning back


----------



## Dillan

cygnusx said:


> If you have the funds and if you can still find them, buy the GH1...call it a day and enjoy. That's what I did. No turning back


 
  
 Does it have that Grado "U" sound that I crave so dearly? Or is it a little more on the neutral side.


----------



## krud484

dillan said:


> Does it have that Grado "U" sound that I crave so dearly? Or is it a little more on the neutral side.


 

 Been away for a bit, but I can answer this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The GH1 does have the U shape, or as I call it V shape to the soundstage, and it really depends on the cushions that are used. In my experience, the stock L cushion has this sound profile, the G cushion however has more of a smiley face soundstage. Think of it as stretching out that U or V to create a better sense of space, separation, & air in the mid range. Tonally it is more neutral with the G cushion, it's not too bright or too warm. It's been a while since I listened with the L cushion, but I do recall there being a boost in frequency band that carries the electric guitar. It sounded more euphonic to my ears. It is a strange paradox when you think about the cushion difference tonally. Anyone else ever notice this?
  
 Over the last couple weeks, the GH1 has really become my go-to. I feel it has the potential to surpass all my other headphones. Comfort is really an issue so the lightweight of it really benefits the listening time spent. Anytime I'm reading praise for another headphone, like the RS2e as of late, I reach for the GH1 to alleviate that itch for another Grado.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

krud484 said:


> Been away for a bit, but I can answer this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Wonder if it was spectral U response (high on the ends and low in the middle) rather than soundstage shape that Dillan was asking about?


----------



## BobG55

> Originally Posted by *stacker45* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This may come as a big surprise, but Grado's earpads can actually be swapped very easily.
> 
> Need I say more?


----------



## Harry Manback

cygnusx said:


> If you have the funds and if you can still find them, buy the GH1...call it a day and enjoy. That's what I did. No turning back




https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0wALArd2rvo


----------



## krud484

ruthieandjohn said:


> Wonder if it was spectral U response (high on the ends and low in the middle) rather than soundstage shape that Dillan was asking about?


 

 Upon reading his post again, that makes sense too. This U shaped Grado definition is reminiscent of what Mo-fi does on their CD remastering. Some MFSL CDs are known to have what some call a "smiley face EQ" sound to them. What they do to albums whether analog or digital masters results in a bright sound that can have sharp or shouty highs with tight bass that is wound or plain quiet. It depends on the source and era of their remastering equipment, but that's close to the general consensus.
  
 Is there a full definition to Grado U sound?


----------



## AndreaRicci

if you like the Grado sound simply the best is Spirit Labs headphones!


----------



## Krutsch

greenbow said:


> Why has there been quite a few comments recently on ths and the 'e-series' thread *saying Grados need an amp?*
> 
> The whole principle is that *they are low impedance headphones, that need little more driving that 16 ohm IEMs.* They will sound good out of any device. It is the sound quality of the device that that matters.
> 
> ...


 
  
 These are opinions expressed by owners, nothing more. If you don't feel an amp improves the experience, than you saved money (buy more music).
  
 My IEMs are Shure SE535 with 36 ohm impedance, not dissimilar from the 32 ohm Grados. IMO, both 'phones really sound better when played through an amp, as opposed to a phone's headphone jack. Heck, even my Sony Walkman (NWZ-A17), which is a really clean source, can't compare with plugging my IEMs into any of my desktop amps or even the same Walkman connected to a Sony PHA-1A DAC/amp.
  
 So, yeah, I stand by my earlier comment, recognizing that plugging IEMs or Grados into  an iPhone will produce music and it will sound fine.


----------



## whirlwind

After a few weeks with the semi - vintage Grado RS1 and a little time to roll some different pads and plenty of different tubes....I now can give some impressions of its sound.
  
 Like always, these are just my impressions and  made with my ears and my gear...so take that with a grain of salt as YMMV.  Blues & rock are my preferred genre.
  
 It has been some time since i had my RS1i, so I can not say for sure how those stack up with this version of RS1, I also have made changes to the rest of my chain and I am sure that those have some effect.
  
 Prior to getting these RS1 headphones, I have been scratching my Grado itch with a pair of 225i headphones.
  
 Without any doubt, I much prefer the RS1 sound, it just more refined, from top to bottom.
  
 I am going to give my impressions of the flat pads  with two different tube combinations, one combo is pretty simple and one combo is a bit more extravagant.
  
 First I can say, with out any hesitation , that I like the flat pads better on this older RS1 than I did my RS1i.
  
 When I say flat pads these are the TTVJ flats pads , with the slits around the edges of the pads....not the s- cushion pads.

  
 Listening with this tube combo......1950's RCA 6AS7 power tubes & RCA 1942 6SN7 smoked glass driver tube.

  
 I could listen to the 225i with flats pads, but my current RS1 is much better.  The bass is nice and clean and still very much controlled.....the sound stage is a bit narrower, but the depth and texture is very, very nice.....the mids may lose a wee bit, but they are still very present.
  
 I know it sounds strange, but to my ears, with the flat pads and this tube combo...the RS1 sounds *warm.  *I really like this sound, not a hint of brightness up top.....just a nice warm sound signature, one that I very much enjoy...great Grado transparency and warm sound. Decent amount of air between instruments , but it is more from front to back and not so much wide. Crosby, Stills, Nash - Manassas album sounds amazing.
  
 With the flat pads, I can turn the volume down, compared to the L cushion, but I can listen to these RS1 with a higher level of volume than I ever have listened to Grado headphones before, I have always been a very low volume listener with my Grados.
 The flat pads sound warmer than the L-cushion with this combo....only thing is...after a couple of albums, the comfy factor kicks in and it is time for me to swap to the L- cushion.
  
 After listening to both the flats and the L cushion on this combo...I still prefer the L- cushion..not as warm, but it still wins the comfy battle....but make no mistake, the flat pads are very nice sound and a wonderful change of pace.
  
  
  
 Still using the flat pads, now with this tube combo....Six 6BL7 as power tubes & two EL3N as driver tubes.

  
 I can still play the volume much louder and the sound just becomes bigger....from top to bottom and from side to side.
  
 The bass slam is wonderful, especially for an RS1.  The wonderful Grado mid range is still there and the treble again, is on the warmer side...some may call it rolled off..and it is compared to the normal Grado top end, not as much sparkle...you may or may not like this...most people enjoy the top end sparkle and air of Grado headphones.  I sure do, but I also like this version very much...a tamed down version, so to speak.
  
 This sound is not as warm as the combo mentioned above, and with a switch to the L cushion, it becomes easily identified that the sound stage gets wider, but not as much depth...so again...this would be to ones personal preference as to which they like the best.
  
 I also prefer the mids of the L cushion over the flat pads, but I will say that this is the best that I have heard the mids with the flat pads....better than the 225i produced.
  
 In conclusion of the flat pads vs the L cushion, at least in this little experiment, I still prefer the L- cushion.....I still like the over all sound with the L-cushion better, but again...this is just my opinion.
  
 I do like the flat pads better than I have ever heard them before and I will use them from time to time, but I just can not go beyond a couple of albums at a time, and the comfort level gets to me.....I probably favor comfy , more than most 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 In conclusion of the RS1 semi - vintage - I like it a lot, as i have said, it has been awhile since I heard the RS1i and my chain of gear is now different.
  
 I find this older RS1 to have an over all warmer tone than the RS1i, just can not pin point the reason why , as it could be the headphone or my amp, my amp has a naturally warm signature to it, that is just the nature and tone of it....so it more than likely is a combination of both headphone and gear.
  
*Likes* for the semi - vintage RS1
 The little bit of extra bass
 The ability to turn the volume up and not feel that it is fatiguing but still sound wonderful at low volume and not lose detail.
 Over all warmer tone
 Thinner and lighter cable & 1/4" plug
 How easy it is to change pads, it is top notch....other companies should take note of this
 Of course, it's sexy looks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
*Dislikes....*these are really minor and there is not much that I do not like about this headphone
 The cord is a tad long, even though I love that it is lighter....still after experience other cables, I think Grado could make a more comfy cable and one easier to work with.
  
 Again, these are just my opinions and what I hear with my gear, so *please *take all I have said with this in mind....The over all Grado sound is one that grabbed me from the start when I first heard them, I love that there are really fun and the sound of string instruments is amazing.
  
 Please do not hold me responsible for any misspelled words, as this is way more than I usually type and as my wife sometimes says   " you could  f%#! up a steel ball, with a rubber hammer" !


----------



## ruthieandjohn

whirlwind said:


> After a few weeks with the semi - vintage Grado RS1 and a little time to roll some different pads and plenty of different tubes....I now can give some impressions of its sound.
> 
> Like always, these are just my impressions and  made with my ears and my gear...so take that with a grain of salt as YMMV.  Blues & rock are my preferred genre.
> 
> It has been some time since i had my RS1i, so I can not say for sure how those stack up with this version of RS1, I also have made changes to the rest of my chain and I am sure that those have some effect.


 
 Wonderful review!
  
 When I compared my RS1 (buttoned) to my RS1i (not buttoned), the RS1 won out, mainly due to better subbass and better ability to include bass harmonics that give the pitch to low tones and the twang to kick drums, as follows (these also were with the flat TTVJ (but made by Grado) flat pads with holes and slits on the RS1; L bowls on the RS1i, pherhaps xpalining its better sound stage):


----------



## krud484

whirlwind said:


> Listening with this tube combo......1950's RCA 6AS7 power tubes & RCA 1942 6SN7 smoked glass driver tube.
> 
> 
> I could listen to the 225i with flats pads, but my current RS1 is much better.  The bass is nice and clean and still very much controlled.....the sound stage is a bit narrower, but the depth and texture is very, very nice.....the mids may lose a wee bit, but they are still very present.
> ...


 
 Good stuff indeed, thank you whirlwind! You hit the nail right on the head with the overall sound profile. I spent less an hour with the TTVJ Flats and decided that the bass was making the mid-range too muddy. Comfort is an issue with me too, the L cushions are easier on the ears.
  
 Did you see the new Deluxe Flat Pads from TTVJ? The description from their site says:


> The new TTVJAudio Deluxe flat pads are improved through a new process. Fits all Grado headphones, and improves the sound. Hear more refined highs and tighter bass. A very nice upgrade over the older model. Not recommended for the GS or PS series headphones.
> 
> Introductory pricing is $50. Will go to $60 in July


 
 Supposedly they are comparable to the newer Joseph Grado improved flat pads. Considering the original RS1s were meant to have flat pads, maybe these are closer to the stock cushions than the other flats from TTVJ.


----------



## trellus

whirlwind said:


> *Likes* for the semi - vintage RS1
> The little bit of extra bass
> The ability to turn the volume up and not feel that it is fatiguing but still sound wonderful at low volume and not lose detail.
> Over all warmer tone
> ...


 
  
 +1 on the ridiculous ease to changing pads... I might qualify as one of the clumsiest -- maybe, THE clumsiest -- pair of hands on Head Fi, and I have mostly eschewed attempts at pad swapping which is supposedly one of the easier reversible mods on many headphones, but I've struggled putting pads on most headphones... but not the Grado's... it's so laughably easy that even I can not only do it, but find it super easy to do it... Superb benefit of Grado's!
  
 With other headphones I might make the effort to make a more-or-less permanent pad upgrade, but with my SR80e's I routinely swapped the S cushions for Ear Zonk L when I wanted different sound signatures.  Too easy!


----------



## wormsdriver

damn almost $60 with shipping for the TTVJ deluxe pads!  C'mon MAN!

  
  
 okay, okay, so whose gonna take one for the team!?  all you guys with the HP1(2,3) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 THESE ARE CALLING YOUR NAME!
  
  
 oh and btw report back on how they do with the Rs1 w/buttons too!


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > After a few weeks with the semi - vintage Grado RS1 and a little time to roll some different pads and plenty of different tubes....I now can give some impressions of its sound.
> ...


 
 Thanks
  


krud484 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Listening with this tube combo......1950's RCA 6AS7 power tubes & RCA 1942 6SN7 smoked glass driver tube.
> ...


 
 Thanks for the kind words and for the heads up on the new flat pads
  


trellus said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > *Likes* for the semi - vintage RS1
> ...


 
 Yeah, it can be done in a matter of a few seconds....tough to top that, or even equal it.
  


wormsdriver said:


> damn almost $60 with shipping for the TTVJ deluxe pads!  C'mon MAN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ha ha ha.....I would like to try them, especially since the regular TTVJ flats sound nice on the RS1...but for $60, I would rather snag some tubes.


----------



## jaywillin

i'm feeling a little black croweish this morning


----------



## GreenBow

@jaywillin, and everyone. Talking good music and Sunday etc.
  
 I once mentioned the track The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face, covered by Roberta Flack. I linked a youtube of it.
  
 However I recently bought the CD, The Very Best of Roberta Flack. https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000CPH9IY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
  
 It is bliss. The whole album is metling prefect.
  
 I have listened to it over my speakers, but right now have it on SR225e.
  
 (Just a nod for a great album if it's your thing.) I bought mine from Amazon, but it still shows up as undelivered. Which means I can not leave a review, so I can't tell folk about it. However I love it. £10 for a CD is not cheap. Honestly though it was worth it just for First Time Ever I saw Your Face. That was why I bought it; for that track. Also hearing it CD quality over the quality of the upload on youtube was stunning too.
  
 I realised I liked Killing me Softly with his Song, and Tonight I Celebrate my Love. Therfore I thought I would get my money's worth from those tracks. I was absolutely knocked out that I liked all of it. I love this album and I am going to treasure it. It's just perfect mood music.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*GS-1000i vs. RS2e vs. GS1000e*
  
 I could not resist!  I went at BOUGHT the GS1000i from Overture Audio that had been calling my name since I first starting going there in 2013!  They have had it for three years, and no one loved it except me!  I had taken my GS1000e and GH1 down there twice to compare it, and the GS1000i always won.  It reposed in place of pride, at the upper northwest corner of the interior of the store.
  
 I bought it on the last day of Overture Audio's fiscal year, and they gave me an excellent price (in part because I also bought the HiFiMAN HE-6 headphone that I also tried out there three years ago, using the EF-6 amp that I subsequently bought from them... now EF-6 and HE-6 are REUNITED.  Many folks have put the HE-6 / EF-6 ahead of both the Sennheise HD 800 and the HiFiMAN HE1000 (HE-6 has faster snare drum and overall brighter).
  
 It is so great to have a brick-and-mortar store that has a complete line of Grado AND HiFiMAN that you can try, ogle, and eventually buy.  In addition,Overture Audio has hosted a headphone meet for us twice - March 2015 and March of 2016, graced both times by the presence of jude and punctuated with door prizes.
  

  
  
 And as for the performance of the GS1000I?  it has displaced my beloved RS2e as my best-scoring Grado in my tests!  

  
 Despite its constant improvement over 13 months (> 250 hours) of use, the GS1000e still has a bit of "tubbiness" to its bass, which causes it to fall short of the GS1000i in "drum twang."  While its subbass ("bass visceral") is not as strong as that of the GS1000i, it is a bit tighter.  Both of the GS1000s have increased soundstage and positional resolution over the RS2e.


----------



## wormsdriver

congrats @ruthieandjohn! Great thing you're doing by supporting your local Hifi store. Man I sure wish I had one close by too!  
  
 I'd be interested on your take of the Hifiman HE6 vs Grados, especially the PS1000! The He6 has recently stirred my interest so I think that might be my next purchase. I have to say though, the only other Hifiman headphone I've ever owned was the He500 and I was not terribly impressed by it so I think that's what has kept me off of the He6 for so long. Boy they sho' is ugly!


----------



## whirlwind

Congrats ruthieandjohn, on your new additions.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> congrats @ruthieandjohn
> ! Great thing you're doing by supporting your local Hifi store. Man I sure wish I had one close by too!
> 
> I'd be interested on your take of the Hifiman HE6 vs Grados, especially the PS1000! The He6 has recently stirred my interest so I think that might be my next purchase. I have to say though, the only other Hifiman headphone I've ever owned was the He500 and I was not terribly impressed by it so I think that's what has kept me off of the He6 for so long. Boy they sho' is ugly!



I will do one of my more formal comparisons of the HE-6 to the HE1000 and something else (maybe the PS1000!) but for now:



 HE-6 is VERY similar to the HE1000, but a bit brighter and "faster" with impacts such as snare drum;
 PS1000 is more transparent and brighter than the HE1000, but HE1000 has greater soundstage and more sub bass.
 Here is a chart comparing the HE1000 to the PS1000 (and Sennheiser HD 800)


----------



## masterkamon842

Hi guys, i already have some closed back Headphones (M50X) and im interested in some open back ones, and i read that the Grados are pretty good, but i have a question, whats the diference between another open back and grados ones, also, i really want to get something around the 100-150 $, i really need info about Grado brand, series, models, etc, and what will be the major diference between grados and my M50X, thanks


----------



## DavidA

masterkamon842 said:


> Hi guys, i already have some closed back Headphones (M50X) and im interested in some open back ones, and i read that the Grados are pretty good, but i have a question, whats the diference between another open back and grados ones, also, i really want to get something around the 100-150 $, i really need info about Grado brand, series, models, etc, and what will be the major diference between grados and my M50X, thanks


 
 Grados are about as open back as you can get, not all open back headphones have the same degree of openness. 
 For your price range you are looking at the Prestige line of Grado headphones, specific models would be SR-80 and SR-125, there are three others in the model line: SR-60, SR-225 and SR-325.
 The other lines are: RS, PS, GS and GH, unfortunately the models in these lines are over your price limit.  The construction also varies from plastic, wood, metal or a combination of 2.
  
 The sound difference between your M50 and either the SR-80 or SR-125 will be quite large, some like the Grado sound and some don't.  Another consideration is the comfort, Grado's are not the most comfortable but its an individual thing.
  
 Hope others that are more familiar will also chime in


----------



## trellus

First listen of these sweet Alessandro Ms2i cans (I love the metal look, gorgeous!) I just picked up from @jaywillin for a nice price.... loving them so far!  I was jonesing for the Grado sound after giving away my SR80e's (first Grados except for eGrado which I still have/love) to a friend who needed good headphones.


----------



## Dillan

Congrats Ruthie and Trellus on your new purchases!
  
 Also on the last page I was asking if the GH1 leaned towards the "U" sound.. I was in fact talking about sound frequency as in increased lows and highs and attenuated mids.
  
 I'm also jealous of the brick and morter local hifi store. So few of those exist nowadays and I sure wish I had one close by.


----------



## jaywillin

trellus said:


> First listen of these sweet Alessandro Ms2i cans (I love the metal look, gorgeous!) I just picked up from @jaywillin for a nice price.... loving them so far!  I was jonesing for the Grado sound after giving away my SR80e's (first Grados except for eGrado which I still have/love) to a friend who needed good headphones.


 
 glad you dig 'em 
 if you ever want to sell them, let me know, i've been known to buy back things i've sold before, 
 in fact, the ms2i you have now is the second pair i've owned


----------



## masterkamon842

Thans for the info man, ill check out what i can find, take care


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

trellus said:


> First listen of these sweet Alessandro Ms2i cans (I love the metal look, gorgeous!) I just picked up from @jaywillin for a nice price.... loving them so far!  I was jonesing for the Grado sound after giving away my SR80e's (first Grados except for eGrado which I still have/love) to a friend who needed good headphones.


 
 The box looks like it's the e series? I thought Grado kept the big pizza box until the end of the i-series?
 Does your MS2 have red drivers?


----------



## XLR8

Congrats John.
Always new you'd buy them.
Very happy for you and enjoy


----------



## jaywillin

williamleonhart said:


> The box looks like it's the e series? I thought Grado kept the big pizza box until the end of the i-series?
> Does your MS2 have red drivers?


 
 these are the last of the "i" series purchased NOS from alessandro 
 grado actually moved to the small box just before the "e" series came out
 they are genuine  ms2i, no red driver, 1/4" jack , sound great, miss them already


----------



## whirlwind

trellus said:


> First listen of these sweet Alessandro Ms2i cans (I love the metal look, gorgeous!) I just picked up from @jaywillin for a nice price.... loving them so far!  I was jonesing for the Grado sound after giving away my SR80e's (first Grados except for eGrado which I still have/love) to a friend who needed good headphones.


 
 Beautiful Headphones and practically brand new....enjoy.


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > congrats @ruthieandjohn
> ...


thanks John. So would you say the he6 is more transparent than the he1000? 
Actually what the heck I'm I talking about I've never even heard the he1000 but I've heard the edition x...
It Had some nice things about them, but I really missed the liveliness and transparency of something likes grados, I'm hoping the he6 bridges the gap between the two sounds...


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> these are the last of the "i" series purchased NOS from alessandro
> grado actually moved to the small box just before the "e" series came out
> they are genuine  ms2i, no red driver, 1/4" jack , sound great, miss them already


 
 I was surprised that you let them go being you were able to buy them NOS.
 The MS2i is a real nice sounding HP.


----------



## trellus

joseph69 said:


> I was surprised that you let them go being you were able to *buy them NOS*.
> The MS2i is a real nice sounding HP.


 
  
 So I noted that @jaywillin also referred to them as "NOS" and now that it has been repeated a few times I have to know what the heck this even means because I have no clue but I want to know what's so cool about my new (to me) "NOS" Ms2i.....


----------



## CH23

trellus said:


> So I noted that @jaywillin also referred to them as "NOS" and now that it has been repeated a few times I have to know what the heck this even means because I have no clue but I want to know what's so cool about my new (to me) "NOS" Ms2i.....


 

 New Old Stock
  
 when something has been laying around at a manufacturer even though they stopped making them for a certain amount of time, so that they're completely new, even though they're old.


----------



## joseph69

trellus said:


> So I noted that @jaywillin also referred to them as "NOS" and now that it has been repeated a few times I have to know what the heck this even means because I have no clue but I want to know what's so cool about my new (to me) "NOS" Ms2i.....


 
 NOS means Never On Sale from an authorized dealer due to defects. They are sold by unauthorized dealers from overseas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Totally kidding!
  
 NOS-New Old Stock  
BNIB-Brand New In Box


----------



## swspiers

joseph69 said:


> trellus said:
> 
> 
> > So I noted that @jaywillin
> ...




Non-oversampling if it's a DAC though...


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> trellus said:
> 
> 
> > So I noted that @jaywillin also referred to them as "NOS" and now that it has been repeated a few times I have to know what the heck this even means because I have no clue but I want to know what's so cool about my new (to me) "NOS" Ms2i.....
> ...


 
 Never On Sale


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I was surprised that you let them go being you were able to buy them NOS.
> The MS2i is a real nice sounding HP.


 
 yeah, i know, but the magnum and the rs2 are a good balance, the ms2i was the odd man out right now, but i wouldn't be surprised if i get another


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> yeah, i know, but the magnum and the rs2 are a good balance, the ms2i was the odd man out right now, but i wouldn't be surprised if i get another


 
 Understandable.
 I was very tempted to buy the MS2i being they were NOS when you bought yours being there were only 3 available.


----------



## Harry Manback

masterkamon842 said:


> Hi guys, i already have some closed back Headphones (M50X) and im interested in some open back ones, and i read that the Grados are pretty good, but i have a question, whats the diference between another open back and grados ones, also, i really want to get something around the 100-150 $, i really need info about Grado brand, series, models, etc, and what will be the major diference between grados and my M50X, thanks


 

 Grados are wonderfully comfortable - after the calluses and scar tissue is fully formed!    I'm only kind of kidding really...your ears do adjust to the pads, you just have to tough it out!


----------



## Dillan

harry manback said:


> Grados are wonderfully comfortable - after the calluses and scar tissue is fully formed!    I'm only kind of kidding really...your ears do adjust to the pads, you just have to tough it out!


 
  
 HAHA!
  
 At least they're usually extremely lightweight. Thats a plus right?


----------



## Spirulina780

Grado´s comfort is not an issue, unless you're going to listen for several hours without a break


----------



## joseph69

Grados comfort is not an issue at all if you adjust the headband correctly.
 I've been wearing my Grados (with L/G cushions) for 3-5hrs a night with no issues for years.


----------



## Blazer39

dillan said:


> HAHA!
> 
> At least they're usually extremely lightweight. Thats a plus right?



The key word here is (usually)..i don't think any of the metal back grado considered (lightweight)..but not annoying heavy


----------



## jaywillin

new toy
  

  
 everything works (except a couple of lights) just needs some cleaning


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I'm thinking about upgrading the speakers system. I'm using a Denon to drive my JBLs. Was going to ask the old guys here whether I should go for Sherwood, HeathKit, Sansui or Marantz but now I think the answer is going to be Marantz?
  
 Quote:


jaywillin said:


> these are the last of the "i" series purchased NOS from alessandro
> grado actually moved to the small box just before the "e" series came out
> they are genuine  ms2i, no red driver, 1/4" jack , sound great, miss them already


 
 I had a chance to buy the MS2 once but in the end decided I missed the 325is too much... But with the 325e being such a huge improvement now I'm really curious about the MS2e. Just a pain to get it in my country


----------



## JoeDoe

Well the PS1k has dethroned the GH1 as my favorite Grado. The GH1 still garners a recommendation from me over the RS1 and PS500, but the top dawg is earning his keep with the Woo WA7tp. Just sublime!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> thanks John. So would you say the he6 is more transparent than the he1000?
> Actually what the heck I'm I talking about I've never even heard the he1000 but I've heard the edition x...
> It Had some nice things about them, but I really missed the liveliness and transparency of something likes grados, I'm hoping the he6 bridges the gap between the two sounds...



Yes, after some careful listening in response to your question,min would say that the HE -6 is just a bit more transparent than the HE-1000. It seems even more transparent because the stronger bass if the HE1000 gives the appearance of less high frequency transparency, but if you compare the two on music that does not have bass, the HE-6 is just a little bit more transparent. The PS1000 is more transparent still, easily.


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > thanks John. So would you say the he6 is more transparent than the he1000?
> ...




Thank you Sir, i appreciate you taking the time to do this and sharing with us. If I ever get my hands on an he6 I'll report back my findings. I had never looked at the he6 because of the amp requirements, but not that I have a vintage receiver i feel confident it can power it, so now I'm considering a pair.


----------



## wormsdriver

jaywillin said:


> new toy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, hey, looking good there Jay. Did you buy local or ebay? I had been searching around here for vintage receivers but they are really hard to come by around these parts. I've noticed a whole bunch of receivers (on ebay) come out of Florida. I sometimes wished I lived somewhere else, but then i realize that I live in the Great State of Texas and it quickly passes!


----------



## wormsdriver

harry manback said:


> masterkamon842 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, i already have some closed back Headphones (M50X) and im interested in some open back ones, and i read that the Grados are pretty good, but i have a question, whats the diference between another open back and grados ones, also, i really want to get something around the 100-150 $, i really need info about Grado brand, series, models, etc, and what will be the major diference between grados and my M50X, thanks
> ...



Lol, no schiit!

My first experience with Grados, I bought a pair of sr225i and an sr125i about a day apart from one another because I won the auction on ebay. My guess is that I wasn't terribly empress because of comfort and build quality. I eventually sold them and moved along trying to find the sound that I prefer. I ended up with like 7 or 8 different pair of headphones all by different manufacturers and all very different from each other. 
And then one day I came across a pair of rs2 with buttons on the fs forums for a good price. I thought to myself, hey, if I don't like it I'll just turn around and sell it and not loose any money. In my mind this was Grados last chance to impress me since I had already owned the sr125, and the sr225i twice!

When I got those Rs2 they quickly stuck a chord in me. Immediately I knew I loved them and it was the sound I was looking for! It dethroned everything I had at the time including my LCD 2. Not only did it beat them, it beat them like a red-headed step child! 

I've been hooked on Grados ever since. I still continued to try other cand occasionally but nothing (for me) beats Grados, NOTHING! 

EDIT: if you haven't been terribly impressed with Grados but want to give them another shot, go for the Rs2. It's not as expensive as the rs1 or gh1 but you'll find them super comfortable and light weight and also has better timber than plastic Grados, oh, and nothing does guitars (electric or acoustic ) like these wooden Grados!


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> Hey, hey, looking good there Jay. Did you buy local or ebay? I had been searching around here for vintage receivers but they are really hard to come by around these parts. I've noticed a whole bunch of receivers (on ebay) come out of Florida. I sometimes wished I lived somewhere else, but then i realize that I live in the Great State of Texas and it quickly passes!


 
 ebay, $120 shipped from cali


----------



## GreenBow

williamleonhart said:


> I had a chance to buy the MS2 once but in the end decided I missed the 325is too much... But with the 325e being such a huge improvement now I'm really curious about the MS2e. Just a pain to get it in my country


 
  
 Do you mean you find the 325e an improvement over the 325is or the MS2?
  
 I definitely read that you said you originally preferred the 325is over the 325e you owned previously. (I think you said you sold a 325e and re-bought the 325is.) However it seems you have had a rethink and re-evaluation. If so you really got me interested in hearing the 325e, because that's quite something.
  
 You see I am OK with my 225i with e-drivers. However I have to use the Grado Mini Adaptor because the 225i/e that I have, terminate in 6mm. All my equipment uses 3.5mm. I mean I think the adaptor is OK quality; that's not the issue. It's just we do lose audio quality across all connections, and that can not be helped.
  
 I am kind of stuck though, because I am interested in all the other higher end Grado. Whereas I don't know if I would pay out for them right now. Or without audition, and there is nowhere local to audition. Yet I think I would risk a 325e buy, and either woody, put Dynomat inside, or sell my 225i/e.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

greenbow said:


> Do you mean you find the 325e an improvement over the 325is or the MS2?
> 
> I definitely read that you said you originally preferred the 325is over the 325e you owned previously. (I think you said you sold a 325e and re-bought the 325is.) However it seems you have had a rethink and re-evaluation. If so you really got me interested in hearing the 325e, because that's quite something.
> 
> ...


 
 Yep at the moment I think the 325e is better.
 Actually my journey with the 325 line is rather complicated:
 - First I had a 325is. Blew me away, firmly put Grado in my list of "forever buys". Then I sold this one and got a MSPro. Sold the MSPro to get a RS1i.
 - Decided neither the MSPro nor the RS1i could make me miss the 325is any less, but a guy was selling the 325e at a good price. Bought it.
 - Found out the 325e was no 325is. Sold the 325e to buy the 325is again.
 - Sold the 325is to get another modded 325is chromies (had real leather headband and reterminated jack).
 - Friend lent me the 325e. Decided I now want the 325e, sold the chromies to another friend, bought the 325e.
  
 Actually I think it's a matter of (temporary) liking. I've said again and again that if I were richer I'd keep them both. But with deeper bass I think the 325e serves me better at the moment, as I'm going to give my brother my AKGs and thus the 325e's gonna be my "everything" cans.
  
 I don't think you can't go wrong even if you blind-buy the 325e. The 225 are also ripe for modding, like you said. I suggest you try the ms1000 mod cos it's relatively easy, reversible and improve comfort.


----------



## GreenBow

williamleonhart said:


> Yep at the moment I think the 325e is better.
> Actually my journey with the 325 line is rather complicated:
> - First I had a 325is. Blew me away, firmly put Grado in my list of "forever buys". Then I sold this one and got a MSPro. Sold the MSPro to get a RS1i.
> - Decided neither the MSPro nor the RS1i could make me miss the 325is any less, but a guy was selling the 325e at a good price. Bought it.
> ...


 
  
 Haha this is hilarious. This is one of my favourite posts on Head-Fi. Not meant sarcastically or in a bad way. Such a brilliant story. Totally best of luck to you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thank you for the encouragement, confirmation, and ideas.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

greenbow said:


> Haha this is hilarious. This is one of my favourite posts on Head-Fi. Not meant sarcastically or in a bad way. Such a brilliant story. Totally best of luck to you.
> 
> Thank you for the encouragement, confirmation, and ideas.



Interesting story about the odyssey to, then from, then return to the SR325is. Very similar to that of the head-fier who sold me his SR325i Golds in anticipation of the arrival of the newer better SR325e, then found that the 325e did not give him the brightness that he loved. He then tried the 325is, maybe even the 325, till I relented and offered to sell him back his SR 325i Golds. He is now happy, and I found another pair of SR 325i Golds...the Grado that is the brightest of them all!


----------



## HPiper

wormsdriver said:


> Lol, no schiit!
> 
> My first experience with Grados, I bought a pair of sr225i and an sr125i about a day apart from one another because I won the auction on ebay. My guess is that I wasn't terribly empress because of comfort and build quality. I eventually sold them and moved along trying to find the sound that I prefer. I ended up with like 7 or 8 different pair of headphones all by different manufacturers and all very different from each other.
> And then one day I came across a pair of rs2 with buttons on the fs forums for a good price. I thought to myself, hey, if I don't like it I'll just turn around and sell it and not loose any money. In my mind this was Grados last chance to impress me since I had already owned the sr125, and the sr225i twice!
> ...


 
 I think the Rs2's do any acoustic wooden instrument really well. I loved them on violin concerto's and quartets. The wooden cups are able to capture the resonances of the instrument better than any plastic or metal ever could.


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > wormsdriver said:
> ...


 
 Yeah, I think you hit the nail on the head, for the price of vintage receivers, why waste money on other SS solutions when you can power anything with these bad boys.
  
 Then grab a nice tube amp for the tubey sound and one should be all set .
  
 When I get my own audio room , this will be the direction that I am heading....even $300 for a nice vintage receiver , then only speding needed will be on tubes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Can't wait to hear your findings with the receiver and HE-6


----------



## CH23

spirulina780 said:


> Grado´s comfort is not an issue, unless you're going to listen for several hours without a break


 

 as a person who has no trouble listening with his RS1 or PS1000 for 10+ hours at a time, i would say that you can listen to them for several hours at a time without it hurting. and i'm wearing glasses!
  
 got earzonk G-cush on my RS-1, Grado G-cush on my PS1000


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > ruthieandjohn said:
> ...



I got my pioneer sx780 for $60 at an estate sale. I bought it for speakers so I hadn't really tried the headphone out, we'll I did once when I first got it but it sounded like crap with whatever can I had plugged into it.

Not till the other day that Jay posted asking opions on vintage receivers did I try again. This time I plugged in the ps1000, by God it sounded pretty good but a bit bloated... aha, the damned loudness switch was on!  
I turned it off and put the bass and treble knobs in the middle and voila, the damn thing sounds very good! It certainly didn't hang it's head in shame next to the Gs-1 or the Mad Ear+ HD, no sir!

Oh, I forgot to mention, I had tried the headphone out before I gave it a thorough cleaning. I sprayed de-oxit contact cleaner in the headphone jack and then plugged in the jack a few times in and out and in and out and also rotated it back in forth while it was in there.  
So I'm thinking maybe it just needed some cleaning cause it sure was filthy form just sitting in the same place for god knows how many years!


----------



## richie60

Can anyone suggest a better amp than the Little Dot 1+ to pair up with my Grado SR325is?  I have swapped out the tubes to Voshkod 6ZH1P EF95 from the stock Chinese ones and also changed the op-amp to a OPA2107 and still remain a bit disappointed with the sound. Although it sounds transparent etc, it doesn't have that sense of musical involvement I get when I plug into my Audiolab 8000LX integrated amp.
  
 With the Audiolab, there's more bass and everything sounds great, not thin like the Little Dot 1+.  The reason I ask is because the Audiolab is powerful so the volume control is only a fraction off zero for the Grado's to be loud!
  
 Sources used are:
  
 Rega P3, Denon DL110
 Pioneer N50 Network player
 HRT MusicStreamer II USB DAC
  
 I really love my Grado's and want to keep them, not swap them for something else...


----------



## whirlwind

richie60 said:


> Can anyone suggest a better amp than the Little Dot 1+ to pair up with my Grado SR325is?  I have swapped out the tubes to Voshkod 6ZH1P EF95 from the stock Chinese ones and also changed the op-amp to a OPA2107 and still remain a bit disappointed with the sound. Although it sounds transparent etc, it doesn't have that sense of musical involvement I get when I plug into my Audiolab 8000LX integrated amp.
> 
> With the Audiolab, there's more bass and everything sounds great, not thin like the Little Dot 1+.  The reason I ask is because the Audiolab is powerful so the volume control is only a fraction off zero for the Grado's to be loud!
> 
> ...


 
 What is your budget...to get true tube amp and not a hybrid, you will need to spend a bit of cash...well worth it IMO.....there are other hybrid amps to try, other than the LD1+ though....so there are many options.


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> - Sold the 325is to get another modded 325is chromies (*had real leather headband *and reterminated jack).


 
 The 325x come with leather headbands. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
Quote:


richie60 said:


> Can anyone suggest a better amp than the Little Dot 1+ to pair up with my Grado SR325is?
> I really love my Grado's and want to keep them, not swap them for something else...


 
 If its a "tube" amp your looking for check out the Woo Audio WA6/Mapletree Audio Design Ear+HD. If you want another "hybrid" amp check out the Schiit Lyr-2.


----------



## Spirulina780

richie60 said:


> Can anyone suggest a better amp than the Little Dot 1+ to pair up with my Grado SR325is?  I have swapped out the tubes to Voshkod 6ZH1P EF95 from the stock Chinese ones and also changed the op-amp to a OPA2107 and still remain a bit disappointed with the sound. Although it sounds transparent etc, it doesn't have that sense of musical involvement I get when I plug into my Audiolab 8000LX integrated amp.
> 
> With the Audiolab, there's more bass and everything sounds great, not thin like the Little Dot 1+.  The reason I ask is because the Audiolab is powerful so the volume control is only a fraction off zero for the Grado's to be loud!
> 
> ...


 
 I used to own a Ming-Da MC-66 amplifier, and it was the most bass-heavy amp that i've tried on the Grado 325i, if that´s what you want.


----------



## jaywillin

richie60 said:


> *Can anyone suggest a better amp than the Little Dot 1+* to pair up with my Grado SR325is?  I have swapped out the tubes to Voshkod 6ZH1P EF95 from the stock Chinese ones and also changed the op-amp to a OPA2107 and still remain a bit disappointed with the sound. Although it sounds transparent etc, it doesn't have that sense of musical involvement I get when I plug into my Audiolab 8000LX integrated amp.
> 
> With the Audiolab, there's more bass and everything sounds great, not thin like the Little Dot 1+.  The reason I ask is because the Audiolab is powerful so the volume control is only a fraction off zero for the Grado's to be loud!
> 
> ...


 
  
  


whirlwind said:


> What is your budget...to get* true tube amp *and not a hybrid, you will need to spend a bit of cash...well worth it IMO.....there are other hybrid amps to try, other than the LD1+ though....so there are many options.


 
  
  


joseph69 said:


> The 325x come with leather headbands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 my sentiments exactly


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> NOS means Never On Sale from an authorized dealer due to defects. They are sold by unauthorized dealers from overseas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 And yet, to a car guy like myself, NOS stands for Nitrous Oxide System.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
                                                                                                                                      
  


blazer39 said:


> The key word here is (usually)..i don't think any of the metal back grado considered (lightweight)..but not annoying heavy


 
  
 Ever since I've owned my PS1000, my neck has been getting 1/2'' shorter every year.
  
 I did the math, and at this rate, 3 years from now, my PS1000 will be resting on my collar bone.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Fear not!, Vader has adressed the problem, ''Grado style'', so, as of now, the new PS1000, will come with a neck brace.


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> new toy
> 
> 
> 
> everything works (except a couple of lights) just needs some cleaning


 
  
 At last, all of my Marantz praising finally payed off, I am proud of you, grasshopper!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So, how does it sound?


----------



## rovopio

Mate, did you received the rs2e demo in the end? Or did you already post thoughts about them weeks ago and I was just not here when you did it?
 What do you think of them compared to your 325?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

rovopio said:


> Mate, did you received the rs2e demo in the end? Or did you already post thoughts about them weeks ago and I was just not here when you did it?
> What do you think of them compared to your 325?


 
 No I have not received it yet... After 3 times I don't bother asking no more. Damn.


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> At last, all of my Marantz praising finally payed off, I am proud of you, grasshopper!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 sounds great, everything needs cleaning, i'm going to open her up and she how she looks on the inside, and do a little cleaning


----------



## rovopio

williamleonhart said:


> No I have not received it yet... After 3 times I don't bother asking no more. Damn.


 

 That sucks. Well, it is what it is


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> sounds great, everything needs cleaning, i'm going to open her up and she how she looks on the inside, and do a little cleaning


 
  
 Marantz from the 70's are great headphone amps, plus a whole lot more, and they can also be, absolutely free!
  
 I payed $150 for a mint 2220B, I had it for two years, and sold it for $150, cost of ownership, $0.00. Talk about a MAJOR no brainer.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Guys got the iGe today. First impression: much brighter than the iGi from my memory. Much closer to the 325i for somewhat drier mids and lots of treble energy.
 Will get back in details later.


----------



## hawkeyeA

cygnusx said:


> If you have the funds and if you can still find them, buy the GH1...call it a day and enjoy. That's what I did. No turning back


 
  
 B&H are sold out of the GH1's ..... you can blame me, but it's all your fault. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 First impression: Very VERY light.


----------



## cygnusx

hawkeyea said:


> B&H are sold out of the GH1's ..... you can blame me, but it's all your fault. :wink_face:
> 
> First impression: Very VERY light.


----------



## stacker45

The GH-1 are definately the most unlimited ''limited edition'' headphones that I've ever seen.


----------



## cygnusx

Hahah...that's funny. It is curious that they don't release how many were made. At this point I don't care. They sound great.


----------



## stacker45

cygnusx said:


> Hahah...that's funny. It is curious that they don't release how many were made. At this point I don't care. They sound great.


 
  
 I care, but knowing Grado, I'm not surprised that they never published the GH-1's production number.
  
 Grado should've never said that the GH-1 were a ''limited edition''.
  
 They make great sounding headphones, but still, they're Lucky to have such forgiving fans,
  
 I say fans because regular customers wouldn't put up with half of their shi%ty way of doing buisness.


----------



## hawkeyeA

stacker45 said:


> I care, but knowing Grado, I'm not surprised that they never published the GH-1's production number.
> 
> Grado should've never said that the GH-1 were a ''limited edition''.
> 
> ...


 

 I'm new to the high-end headphone world. Dealing with 4OurEars was great; amazing customer service (i ordered my gh1 from b&h). What's your experience been?
  
 I read somewhere that they were expecting to produce ~1000 sets of headphones from that tree (for the GH-1 only?).
  
 Maybe someone ese can shed some light on this, but I did a little bit of research into mahogany vs maple, and i think its possible that maple is better suited for music needs as *Stradivarius *use it in their violins, so maybe the resonant qualities are better than that of mahogany?
  
 That being said, the mahogany had that beautiful rich smell, which seems weaker on the GH1


----------



## ruthieandjohn

hawkeyea said:


> I'm new to the high-end headphone world. Dealing with 4OurEars was great; amazing customer service (i ordered my gh1 from b&h). What's your experience been?
> 
> I read somewhere that they were expecting to produce ~1000 sets of headphones from that tree (for the GH-1 only?).
> 
> ...


For me (in awe of Grado), I would not begin to second guess their designs. I have a feeling that wood for headphones has different requirements than wood for string instruments. I suspect there is more experience and experimentation than there is numbers and computations in their designs.


*"First, we assume a spherical chicken."*


----------



## stacker45

hawkeyea said:


> I'm new to the high-end headphone world. Dealing with 4OurEars was great; amazing customer service (i ordered my gh1 from b&h). What's your experience been?
> 
> I read somewhere that they were expecting to produce ~1000 sets of headphones from that tree (for the GH-1 only?).
> 
> ...


 
  
 If you mean, the experience I've had with my Grado dealer, it's always been first class. I've been a client of theirs for 23 years.
  
 If you're referring to my GH-1, I bought them from LPGrear, I also bought my n.o.s. RS1 from them, and I have no complaint about their service.
  
 Regarding the expected 1000 pair of GH-1, I can't believe that after all this time, they're still shipping away at that tree. They have to know the final number by now.


----------



## hawkeyeA

@stacker45: "...regular customers wouldn't put up with half of their shi%ty way of doing buisness."
  
 Could you elaborate? or is it because you don't have a total number of GH-1s?
  
 And what are your impressions of the GH1?


----------



## harpo1

hawkeyea said:


> @stacker45: "...regular customers wouldn't put up with half of their shi%ty way of doing buisness."
> 
> Could you elaborate? or is it because you don't have a total number of GH-1s?
> 
> And what are your impressions of the GH1?


 
 Try ordering replacement parts directly from them.  When they finally reply to your email they'll send you an invoice for the parts.  This part of the process can take a week sometimes.  Then you pay and may have to wait a month for them to ship the parts.  If you email them asking for a status update they'll tell you how they're a small business and the people in the office will get to it eventually.  Took me over a month to get some parts.  Not to mention they were rather rude in their email response.


----------



## rovopio

Just a quick question in relation to the current topic... If instead of replacement parts, what if one just ship a broken headphone to them, will it be quicker? I'm thinking the next time (don't know when), my friend comes home to the US, I'd like to ask him to bring my old sr60 and send it to Grado to fix. I doubt he will stay for vacation for a whole month though.


----------



## PotatoWhisperer

If I bought a pair of Symphones Magnums with no other Grado listening experience to date, but love it enough to be a fan, am I allowed to hang out in the club and call myself a Grado fan or will I be shunned away like that one kid in school who's trying his hardest to fit in but is just missing the mark?


----------



## joseph69

harpo1 said:


> Try ordering replacement parts directly from them.  When they finally reply to your email they'll send you an invoice for the parts.  This part of the process can take a week sometimes.  Then you pay and may have to wait a month for them to ship the parts.  If you email them asking for a status update they'll tell you how they're a small business and the people in the office will get to it eventually.  Took me over a month to get some parts.  Not to mention they were rather rude in their email response.


 
 Never had a single issue with Grado immediately responding to every single e-mail I've sent them.
 And if I ever had an issue with any of my Grados I simply sent then in an they fixed them for free if they were still under warranty and if not, they are very reasonable with their service cost and turn around time IMO/IME. As a matter of fact, they even went over one of my Grados which was out of warranty for free. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


potatowhisperer said:


> If I bought a pair of Symphones Magnums with no other Grado listening experience to date, but love it enough to be a fan, am I allowed to hang out in the club and call myself a Grado fan or will I be shunned away like that one kid in school who's trying his hardest to fit in but is just missing the mark?


 
 Hmm, we'll have to have a meeting about this and get back to you.


----------



## joseph69

I havent listened to any of my Grados in +/- a month now because I've been listening to the 009/KGST and newly acquired Bride-ll for the Perfectwave DAC-ll through JRiver MC…very happy with the purchase to say the least! But, today I received my new stainless steel rod blocks/gimbals/tips thanks to @JoeDoe (thanks again) which of course I immediately installed on the GH-1 which then of course led me to listen to the GH-1/GS-1 combo…what a beautiful sounding HP and the whole chain comes together very nicely for both my Grados/009. Nice to hear the GH-1 after being away them it for a while.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

My interactions with Grado by email and phone have all been SUPERB!
  

"I LOVE my PS500s and can't bear to take them off.  Will they work in the shower?"  ("No.")
"Where is the best way to store my Grados?"  ("On your head!")
"Can I get some of the extinct Grado wood boxes?"  ("We are out now but check in two months."  And in two months, "Yes.. one for on-ear and another for over-ear Grados."
"I love the brown headband that you now use on the recent Reference Series (wood) - can I get one for my RS2e, which I bought new but before the change, and one for my HF-1 because it just plain will look sharp?"  ("Yes" (after a brief wait because they too were out of stock)).
"What amp do you recommend for Grados?" ("Either our RA1 or the Schiit LYR2".")
Will you fix the gimbal of my SR125 that broke?"  ("Yes" and sent me a gimbal no charge!)
"My Bushmills wood cup cracked... can you fix it if I send it in?"  ("Yes" and did so in a week!)
"Yike!  My OTHER wood cup came back cracked.  Can you fix it?"  ("Yes, no charge"  and *fixed it AND sent it back within 90 minutes of taking delivery - tracking info showed this!)*
  
 Their email responses are brief and to the point... no corporate boilerplate doublespeak happy talk.


----------



## k4rstar

Is there anyone who wears their Grados all day at their desk while working and such? None of the models strike me as being comfortable enough to do that.


----------



## joseph69

k4rstar said:


> Is there anyone who wears their Grados all day at their desk while working and such? None of the models strike me as being comfortable enough to do that.


 
 I wear my glasses with my Grados for 3-5hrs at least 4-5x a week with no issues.
  The trick is I wear the arms of the glasses on top of the either the (L)/(G) cushions…not around the backs of my ears.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Grado comfort is something that takes a lot of customization, which means you'd have to bend headbands, change cushions and do some other stuffs to improve it


----------



## dr cornelius

k4rstar said:


> Is there anyone who wears their Grados all day at their desk while working and such? None of the models strike me as being comfortable enough to do that.


 
  
 Sometimes I wear them all day for work.  IME, any headphone gets uncomfortable over time - but with the Grados I can wear them for long periods before giving my ears a break.  I find the L-Cush and S-Cush pads comfortable, but I give the S-Cush pads a slight edge in long term sessions - that’s why lately I’ve been using the SR-125’s for my everyday phone - they sound good with both cushions so I can change up both the sound and comfort factor.


----------



## GreenBow

dr cornelius said:


> Sometimes I wear them all day for work.  IME, any headphone gets uncomfortable over time - but with the Grados I can wear them for long periods before giving my ears a break.  I find the L-Cush and S-Cush pads comfortable, but I give the S-Cush pads a slight edge in long term sessions - that’s why lately I’ve been using the SR-125’s for my everyday phone - they sound good with both cushions so I can change up both the sound and comfort factor.


 
  
 In the end I came down on the side of the L-cushion for comfort. I can wear either S or L for hours on end. However the L is cooler in hot weather.
  
 I think the L is fractionally more comfortable too, because there is no pressure on the ear once you get it right. There is little pressure on the ear with the S, however the pad rests ont the whole ear. Whereas the L rests on only parts of the ear. 
  
 There is an issue with the L being terribly uncomfortable at first and I agree with that. It can become excruciating after about half an hour. However once the right place with the cups on the legs is found, the L are bliss. With the L being cooler it makes them perfect for me. Being able to wear headphones comfortably for hours is quite a feat.
  
 PS. I would love to hear the 125e. Being a fan of the 125i I am deeply and emotionally intrigued by the 125e. Also I have a passioante hankering to hear the 60e. I think because I bought the SR60 in approx 2004, which eventually got given to a relative. (I mean nearly every time someone mentions the 60, I think I wanna hear them.)


----------



## whirlwind

k4rstar said:


> Is there anyone who wears their Grados all day at their desk while working and such? None of the models strike me as being comfortable enough to do that.


 
 I take my glasses off with headphones.
  
 I can wear mine for a couple of hours at a time, without much issues...this is with the L cushions....I would agree that there are more comfortable headphones......but this is one of the things that makes Grado who they are.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

To me, the G Cush are entirely comfortable, and I can listen as long as I want.p, even with my glasses. My L bowls are a challenge, and I can go for a couple of hours. S pads and flats are likewise. For me, raising the earpiece of my glasses to go over the in ear pads tips the glasses enough to distort my vision.


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> To me, the G Cush are entirely comfortable, and I can listen as long as I want.p, even with my glasses. Mine L bowls ar a challenge, and I can go for a couple of hours. S pads and flats are likewise. For me, racing the earpiece of my glasses to go over the in ear pads tips the glasses enough to distort my vision.


 
  Yeah, the G cush  is by far the best for comfort.
  
 Even though I love swapping pads from time to time....I always kind of felt that Grado had the right combo of pads on the headphones that I listened too ....I think they got it right for the most part.
  
 Here are some nice Saturday morning blues, if anyone is into  this sort of thing.


----------



## krud484

whirlwind said:


> I take my glasses off with headphones.
> 
> I can wear mine for a couple of hours at a time, without much issues...this is with the L cushions....I would agree that there are more comfortable headphones......but this is one of the things that makes Grado who they are.


 

 Agreed on both accounts! I'm the type of person that focuses solely on the music I'm listening to and nothing else. So the glasses come off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 In a related cushion note, I pulled the trigger on those Deluxe Flat Pads from TTVJ. With all due respect to their business, the cushions were snakeoil. I couldn't discern any difference to the regular flat pads. I can tell you guys they are different in their softness to the touch. The regular flats are much more firm. I listened with them on my RS1.
  
 I spent the last week an half with the buttoned RS1 & L cushion to prepare for these new flats. I'm curious to know if anyone shares the same opinion in how flat pads sound on Grados. The soundstage comes in just a smidge, but that smidge is enough to zap the air out of the midrange. It's missing that sense of the room an album was recorded in. The separation in the midrange is still there albeit slightly less, but there is a certain slam/punch in the bass and treble response with them. I do like it, but I miss and long for the that air to be there.


----------



## whirlwind

krud484 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I take my glasses off with headphones.
> ...


 
 I did a small review a few pages back on the flat pads and L cushion on the RS1....using two different tube combos, I posted it last Saturday, I think...lol
  
 Thanks for the info on the new flat pads...think I will just pass on them and use my older ones.....thanks again.


----------



## krud484

whirlwind said:


> I did a small review a few pages back on the flat pads and L cushion on the RS1....using two different tube combos, I posted it last Saturday, I think...lol
> 
> Thanks for the info on the new flat pads...think I will just pass on them and use my older ones.....thanks again.


 

 Yes that is an excellent review sir, very inspirational! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

 Some updated impressions of the buttoned RS1. My initial thoughts were on how L cushion Grados lack depth in the soundstage with their imaging which gives a 2D presentation. At that time I had been listening solely with G cushion Grados so of course that was the nature of my thought process. I’ll admit to being hasty in my first impressions post, so that opinion has since changed.
  
 The biggest strength with these headphones is their vocal presence. Whether male or female, vocals are up front and intimate with air that echoes upward, back, and powerfully deep down.  It brings with it that surreal feeling of being right there with the artist and depending on the material, that feeling of emotional impact in their voice. Examples would be PJ Harvey’s raw sound, Thom Yorke’s melancholy, Maynard James Keenan’s effects and range, Chino Moreno’s soft then erratic shifts, Morrissey’s charm, and Bono’s untamed range. 
  
 I listened to music mostly from the 90s, stuff like grunge, industrial, progressive rock, alternative, shoegaze, indie, with a little electronic, ambient, and metal thrown in. Knowing the era the headphone came from, I tried to pick out a range of material to get an idea of what sounded good with these RS1s. The warm character of this headphone is perfect for rock. It’s not too smooth or smothering so the grit of the details is right there.
  
 Acoustic and electric guitar whether clean or effects driven is textured and nuanced with an abundant amount of air. Drums don’t really have a rolled off presence, impact is hard, fast, and crisp. Bass has more sub presence than mid presence which is quite euphoric. The slam of the bass is loose which makes the bass really engaging. Synthesizers & keyboards are melodic, dreamy, and atmospheric especially on an album like Kid A.
  
 The buttoned RS1 has the most hyper melodic analogue like quality to its sound I’ve ever heard on a headphone. Listening to vinyl right off the turntable with these is pure bliss!


----------



## stacker45

hawkeyea said:


> @stacker45: "...regular customers wouldn't put up with half of their shi%ty way of doing buisness."
> 
> Could you elaborate? or is it because you don't have a total number of GH-1s?
> 
> And what are your impressions of the GH1?


 
  
 Grado not letting us know the production number of the ''limited edition'' GH-1, is just one of many situations where I feel that Grado has dropped the ball.
  
 Shipping defective,, or even dammaged headphones without informing their customers about those issues, and adjusting the prices accordignly.
  
 And don't get me started on the ''Frankensteins''. For those who don't know what I mean, it's a pair of headphones that uses say, RS1e red drivers, in a pair of RS1i.
  
 There are many more odd combinations out there. As far as Grado's customers services goes, from what I've read, for each good experience, there's someone who's had a bad one.
  
 I'm not speaking out of my arse here, I've bought a pair of GS1000 that had a 1/2'' scratch on one of the wooden earcups.
  
 When I asked Grado's custome service why there was the letter ''B''  in front of my RA1's serial number, their answer was ''because they wanted to''. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 It's Joseph , a grado fan, that figured out that the ''B'' stood for,  ''Battery'' as oppose to ''AC''.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 My impressions of the GH-1 is simple, along with the SR80e, and the Bushmills X, the GH-1 is one of Grado's ''no brainers''.
  
 They're relatively affordable, they sound very good with the stock L-cushions, and with the G-cushions, they not only sound awesome, they also become one of the, if not THE, most comfortable Grados headphones out there.


----------



## Mython

Derek Trucks has had a few mentions. Nice jam, on youtube, with him wearing Grados:


----------



## ruthieandjohn

mython said:


> Derek Trucks has had a few mentions. Nice jam, on youtube, with him wearing Grados:


 
 Wonderful, enlivening video, sounding great on Grados (PS1000 in my case).  
  
 Can you name every headphone type in the video?
  
 Are the Grados RS1e or RS2e? Are the multiple Sonys the V6's, or something else with a larger earpad?  We all recognize the distinctive tan of the Sennheiser HD 598 worn by the backup singer in the bluejean jacket, but what are those headphones that the bass player has?  And someone with more AKG chops that I can tell us what model those AKGs, black with gold trim, are.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

stacker45 said:


> Grado not letting us know the production number of the ''limited edition'' GH-1, is just one of many situations where I feel that Grado has dropped the ball.
> 
> Shipping defective,, or even dammaged headphones without informing their customers about those issues, and adjusting the prices accordignly.
> 
> ...


i really really wanted the Bushmills, but in my country, it's next to impossible to get them


----------



## carterxl

It is difficult to get Bushmills at a reasonable price in Europe. There is not that big Grado community like in the US and Canada. It took me a month to get Bushmills this year. 
If I compare the Bushmills with the GH1, I would recommend the GH1 as the perfect allrounder. And this one shows up from time to time as used. 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## marts30

I've had the 325e for a few days now, can't say I prefer them to my modded 60e (bowl pads, MS2 cups and leather headband).
  
 You get a brighter treble with the 325e, but overall they sound pretty damn similar to me. 60e has a bit more bass which I like.


----------



## trellus

ruthieandjohn said:


> Wonderful, enlivening video, sounding great on Grados (PS1000 in my case).
> 
> Can you name every headphone type in the video?
> 
> Are the Grados RS1e or RS2e? Are the multiple Sonys the V6's, or something else with a larger earpad?  We all recognize the distinctive tan of the Sennheiser HD 598 worn by the backup singer in the bluejean jacket, but what are those headphones that the bass player has?  And someone with more AKG chops that I can tell us what model those AKGs, black with gold trim, are.




The AKG are K240 Studio - just got my pair on Friday so I recognize them instantly. 

Looks like the red Sonys are MDR-V6 (I've had those on two occasions but gave them away, not because I didn't like them but because I did, and they're the pair I have on in my avatar) and the blue ones I think are MDR-7506 (co-worker has a pair, very similar to V6).

Can't identify the headphones on bass guitar player or on drummer. 

That guitar player with the Grado's can sure play!!


----------



## GreenBow

marts30 said:


> I've had the 325e for a few days now, can't say I prefer them to my modded 60e (bowl pads, MS2 cups and leather headband).
> 
> You get a brighter treble with the 325e, but overall they sound pretty damn similar to me. 60e has a bit more bass which I like.


 
  
 As you have made zillions of posts, I might be speaking out of turn. However they say it takes about 70 hours for them to run in properly and the bass to fill out.


----------



## marts30

greenbow said:


> As you have made zillions of posts, I might be speaking out of turn. However they say it takes about 70 hours for them to run in properly and the bass to fill out.


 
  
 2 is a zillion now? 
  
 I doubt it, these are 2nd hand. I had the 325is before them (also 2nd hand) and the 325e don't seem any bassier to me.
  
 The thick cable also makes them way more uncomfortable if isn't supported. Not even sure the point of the thick cable.
  
 Just my 2 cents, someone may find it interesting if they're considering the 'upgrade'.


----------



## Mython

trellus said:


> That guitar player with the Grado's can sure play!!


 
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0hr2HWOohM


----------



## whirlwind

trellus said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Wonderful, enlivening video, sounding great on Grados (PS1000 in my case).
> ...


 
 Yes, Derek is a fantastic guitar player, to say the least


----------



## Audio Addict

Does anyone have much experience with the new and improved flats that use as new process and are introductory priced at $50 increasing yo $60 in the near future? Is the comfort improved?


----------



## joseph69

audio addict said:


> Does anyone have much experience with the new and improved flats that use as new process and are introductory priced at $50 increasing yo $60 in the near future? Is the comfort improved?


 
 Can't remember who, but someone here just posted that they are softer than the originals, but didn't notice any sound difference.


----------



## krud484

audio addict said:


> Does anyone have much experience with the new and improved flats that use as new process and are introductory priced at $50 increasing yo $60 in the near future? Is the comfort improved?


 

 I posted a little blurb on those just yesterday.


> In a related cushion note, I pulled the trigger on those Deluxe Flat Pads from TTVJ. With all due respect to their business, the cushions were snakeoil. I couldn't discern any difference to the regular flat pads. I can tell you guys they are different in their softness to the touch. The regular flats are much more firm. I listened with them on my RS1.


 
 Comfortwise, I honestly couldn't tell a difference on the ears.
  
 Some impressions of what flat pads generally have to offer:


> I spent the last week an half with the buttoned RS1 & L cushion to prepare for these new flats. I'm curious to know if anyone shares the same opinion in how flat pads sound on Grados. The soundstage comes in just a smidge, but that smidge is enough to zap the air out of the midrange. It's missing that sense of the room an album was recorded in. The separation in the midrange is still there albeit slightly less, but there is a certain slam/punch in the bass and treble response with them. I do like it, but I miss and long for the that air to be there.


 
 Another way of putting it, the flats have a tighter sound overall.


----------



## Audio Addict

Thanks. They do not appear to be in my gotta try category.

I am enjoying my HP2 with the G cushions using a wywires platinum balanced cable into a Liquid Carbon source from a Pulse Infinity 2.0 powered by the LPS4 with Roon software.

I had my HP2 terminated with mini xlr pigtails. Sorry to the Grado purist but our cat found the original cable quite tasty.


----------



## stacker45

williamleonhart said:


> i really really wanted the Bushmills, but in my country, it's next to impossible to get them


 
  


carterxl said:


> It is difficult to get Bushmills at a reasonable price in Europe. There is not that big Grado community like in the US and Canada. It took me a month to get Bushmills this year.
> If I compare the Bushmills with the GH1, I would recommend the GH1 as the perfect allrounder. And this one shows up from time to time as used.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


 
  
 In my opinion, at $395 the  ''Bushmills X'' sound, and look, very good, they also come in a very nice packaging.
  
 In my opinion, soundwise,  the Bushmills X, sound like a $600 - $700 pair of Grados. They can rock their stock S-cush,
  
 but I think that they sound better with the L-cush, and even more so with the G-cush.
  
 The GH-1 sell for $700, and they too, punch above their weight class when it comes to sound. They look nice,
  
 like the Bushmills they're light and comfortable. They sound very good, with their stock L-cush, and even better with the G-cush,
  
 with wich, they sound like other Grados costing $1000 and more.
  
 I didn't mention the GH-1's packaging, because there's nothing worth mentionning. In my opinion, the GH-1 can play in the same sand box as the PS1K.
  
 In conclusion, they're both no brainers, however, soundwise, the GH-1 does everything, (bass, mids, treble, soundstage clarity and air around the instruments) 
  
 a bit better than the Bushmills X.
  
 Hope this helps.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> In my opinion, at $395 the  ''Bushmills X'' sound, and look, very good, they also come in a very nice packaging.
> 
> In my opinion, soundwise,  the Bushmills X, sound like a $600 - $700 pair of Grados. They can rock their stock S-cush,
> 
> ...


 
 By the way, the $395 Bushmills X reside just to the left of the Cure For The Common Cold... no, over just a little -- right there between the Chimera and the Left Handed Monkey Wrench, when anyone has the fancy to buy a pair for $395.
  
 Here is how I evaluated the Bushmills X against some other Grados.  Full post is *here*.


----------



## stacker45

audio addict said:


> Thanks. They do not appear to be in my gotta try category.
> 
> I am enjoying my HP2 with the G cushions using a wywires platinum balanced cable into a Liquid Carbon source from a Pulse Infinity 2.0 powered by the LPS4 with Roon software.
> 
> I had my HP2 terminated with mini xlr pigtails. Sorry to the Grado purist but our cat found the original cable quite tasty.


 
  
 Please tell me that they didn't have the, ''Joseph Grado Signature...................cable''


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> By the way, the $395 Bushmills X reside just to the left of the Cure For The Common Cold... no, over just a little -- right there between the Chimera and the Left Handed Monkey Wrench, when anyone has the fancy to buy a pair for $395.
> 
> Here is how I evaluated the Bushmills X against some other Grados.  Full post is *here*.


 
  
 Interesting, but did they all have their respective stock earpads?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

trellus said:


> The AKG are K240 Studio - just got my pair on Friday so I recognize them instantly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The headphones on the bass guitarist are... Grado 125e!  One of the two drummers wears the Sony MDR-V6, as do many others.  On the other drummer... I can't tell... I think it is an AKG closed model of some sort.
  
 Anyone know?
  

  
 Anyway... 
  
 I have FOUR of these headphones... the Grado RS2e of the guitarist, the Grado SR125e of the bassist, the Sennheiser HD 598 of the female backup singer, and the Sony MDR-V6 that many of the folks have.  Wow!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Interesting, but did they all have their respective stock earpads?


 
 Yes.  For those who wonder about the GH-1 with stock L bowls vs. the attractive G Cush, I offer *these* results:
  

 The GH-1 with G Cush clearly had the largest sound stage, and in fact that large soundstage also translated to a higher positional resolution.  The GH-1 without G Cush (i.e. with L bowls) had the strongest sub-bass response.
  
 (Aren't you glad you asked!?)


----------



## CH23

k4rstar said:


> Is there anyone who wears their Grados all day at their desk while working and such? None of the models strike me as being comfortable enough to do that.


 

 i use my PS1000 at work, with glasses.


----------



## GreenBow

Yeah going back to the converstaion about glasses and wearing headphones. I described how I wear them and joseph69 described it again. However someone mentioned that they prefer listening only, or not doing other tasks requiring glasses.
  
 I am confident we all do that, meaning listen soley to music we want to. However there are many times I like having music on while I doing other stuff. Like right now I have BBC Radio 1 playing while I am typing. There's a Beyonce track on called Hold Up. I am not a Beyonce fan. However I like some of the sounds going on while not critically understanding the lyrics.
  
 I do this often, where I am just sort of part listening and part doing something else. I think it helps that my system is OK. I am using the Chord Mojo as DAC and Q Acoustic BT3 as desktop speakers. The DAB radio is only about 128kbps but I am always astonished at how well it will sound through the Mojo. The spacialisation and postioning is exemplary, and it never ceases to amaze me. Those sort of qualities I can take in while listening.
  
 Before I got these speakers I used to listen to my SR225e for a whole day at a time and sometimes days on end.


----------



## Audio Addict

stacker45 said:


> Please tell me that they didn't have the, ''Joseph Grado Signature...................cable'' :eek:




Unfortunately both the cable and the extension. The cat like both.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Yes.  For those who wonder about the GH-1 with stock L bowls vs. the attractive G Cush, I offer *these* results:
> 
> 
> The GH-1 with G Cush clearly had the largest sound stage, and in fact that large soundstage also translated to a higher positional resolution.  The GH-1 without G Cush (i.e. with L bowls) had the strongest sub-bass response.
> ...


 
  
 Surely, I don't have to tell you how big an impact different earpads can have on how Grado headphones sound. 
  
 I think that we should all agree that, unless it's specified otherwise, the earpads used were the stock ones. 
  
                                         
  
  
  


greenbow said:


> Yeah going back to the converstaion about glasses and wearing headphones. I described how I wear them and joseph69 described it again. However someone mentioned that they prefer listening only, or not doing other tasks requiring glasses.
> 
> I am confident we all do that, meaning listen soley to music we want to. However there are many times I like having music on while I doing other stuff. Like right now I have BBC Radio 1 playing while I am typing. There's a Beyonce track on called Hold Up. I am not a Beyonce fan. However I like some of the sounds going on while not critically understanding the lyrics.
> 
> ...


 
  
 For ''criticaI'', (I prefer to say ''dedicated'') listening, I always take my glasses off, and close my eyes.
  
 If I'm doing something else, I simply press the ''speaker A'' button on my Marantz, and listen through either my Paradigm, or my Focal speakers.
  
 Occasionally I can't resist the urge to fire up my beloved JVC RC-M70 ''ghetto blaster''. It's very versatile, I can listen to FM radio, Cassettes, plus it has a Denon DVD/CD player, and a Marantz 6100 turntable hooked up to it.
  
  


audio addict said:


> Unfortunately both the cable and the extension. The cat like both.


 
  
 Do you miss your cat?


----------



## Audio Addict

stacker45 said:


> Do you miss your cat?


 
  
 The cat will be 18 on the 4th of July even though it was the Grado Signature.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

audio addict said:


> The cat will be 18 on the 4th of July even though it was the Grado Signature.



 

18th Birthday Present for Audio Addict's Cat...Now Old Eonough to Watch X Rated Movies!


----------



## Amictus

stacker45 said:


> Grado not letting us know the production number of the ''limited edition'' GH-1, is just one of many situations where I feel that Grado has dropped the ball.
> 
> Shipping defective,, or even dammaged headphones without informing their customers about those issues, and adjusting the prices accordignly.
> 
> ...


 

 This is a really good summary of several issues. Well done, @stacker45 Grado master... and thanks.


----------



## joseph69

(THESE) don't have the polarity switches so I guess at one time they were sent to Grado for an issue with the switches and Joseph Grado removed them…this was the procedure, correct?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

​Yes that was. As part of the $1,200 to $1,800 upgrade, you would get he special cables, the treated new pads, special treatment of driver diaphragms, and indeed, switch removal. Took effect 3 to 12+ months, with the longer times being for later folks to buy the upgrade.

Actually,min looking at them, they may have been the HP2 version of the HP1000, which never had the switches and that had the improved cables from the start. I think there were acually more HP2s than modified HP1s, so that may be more probable.


----------



## Vanquished

New Grado is coming - GS2000e. A friend of mine listen to them on Munich HighEnd.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Yes that was. As part of the $1,200 to $1,800 upgrade, you would get he special cables, the treated new pads, special treatment of driver diaphragms, and indeed, switch removal. Took effect 3 to 12+ months, with the longer times being for later folks to buy the upgrade.
> 
> Actually,min looking at them, they may have been the HP2 version of the HP1000, which never had the switches and that had the improved cables from the start. I think there were acually more HP2s than modified HP1s, so that may be more probable.


 
 Thanks, John.
 I was wondering if it was actually the HP-2? Unless when Grado removed the polarity switch they also replaced the buttons?
  


vanquished said:


> New Grado is coming - GS2000e. A friend of mine listen to them on Munich HighEnd.


 





 Any other info/photos?


----------



## Vanquished

No photo, priced 1699 euros. He said that the only external difference with GS1000e is the name of the model.


----------



## joseph69

vanquished said:


> No photo, priced 1699 euros. He said that the only external difference with GS1000e is the name of the model.


 
 Thank you.
 Although I'm not a fan of the GSx models its still interesting!
 You know when they come out I'm going to borrow them from TCC to have a listen!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I love Love LOVE my GS1000i. I like Like LIKE my GS1000e. Is the GS2000e going to be more like the GS1000i or the GS1000e?


----------



## god-bluff

Will there now be a PS2000e?


----------



## GreenBow

Please does anyone know if there was ever a GS1000 and a GS1000i. I mean if someone is looking for a GS1000i on ebay, how can we distinguish if it is an 'i'?
  
 It's easy to recognise an Prestige Series vs a Prestige Series 'i'. However I am not familiar with the GS Reference Series.


----------



## CH23

396629 said:


> Will there now be a PS2000e?


 

 my question exactly.
  
 also the entirety of google shows no results for gs2000, gs2k, gs2000e, or gs2ke...


----------



## joseph69

396629 said:


> Will there now be a PS2000e?


 
 Hmm, good question!
  


greenbow said:


> Please does anyone know if there was ever a GS1000 and a GS1000i. I mean if someone is looking for a GS1000i on ebay, how can we distinguish if it is an 'i'?
> 
> It's easy to recognise an Prestige Series vs a Prestige Series 'i'. However I am not familiar with the GS Reference Series.


 
 Yes, there is a GS-1000 but I couldn't tell you how to tell their differences.
@stacker45 had the original GS-1000, maybe he knows their differences?


----------



## Dillan

I'm excited!
  
 Wonder how credible these rumors are? I would love an upgrade to the GS series!


----------



## god-bluff

ch23 said:


> my question exactly.
> 
> also the entirety of google shows no results for gs2000, gs2k, gs2000e, or gs2ke...




I noticed that too. Is it just a hoax?!?


----------



## Vanquished

I don't think my friend would lie about that, he isn't Grado fanboy so there is no sense for false rumors. He said only GS2000e, not PS2000 or something else. 
 No one visiting Munich HighEnd show from this forum to confirm this?


----------



## jaywillin

greenbow said:


> Please does anyone know if there was ever a GS1000 and a GS1000i. I mean if someone is looking for a GS1000i on ebay, how can we distinguish if it is an 'i'?
> 
> It's easy to recognise an Prestige Series vs a Prestige Series 'i'. However I am not familiar with the GS Reference Series.


 
 the gs1k, has the old, thinner cable, the gs1ki, the heftier cable , and both slightly different but great
 i do prefer the i personally , and the e over it


----------



## joseph69

I wonder why Grado would make a new GS model?


----------



## Dillan

joseph69 said:


> I wonder why Grado would make a new GS model?


 

 I would guess just because there is only 1 headphone in that series at the moment.


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> I would guess just because there is only 1 headphone in that series at the moment.


 
 Could be?
 But who knows if its going to replace the GS1Ke or their going to offer both? 
 I guess we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Audio Addict

joseph69 said:


> I wonder why Grado would make a new GS model?




One reason $$$$!!!


----------



## joseph69

audio addict said:


> One reason $$$$!!!


 
 Well of course, but why just the GS?


----------



## Audio Addict

joseph69 said:


> Well of course, but why just the GS?




As someone noted, nothing else in the line seems the best reason.


----------



## fleasbaby

vanquished said:


> New Grado is coming - GS2000e. A friend of mine listen to them on Munich HighEnd.


 
 That's odd. Grado never does marketing, and as far as I knew, weren't big on going to shows. Would be good to hear from your buddy the circumstances (whose booth, what gear, etc, etc...).


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

fleasbaby said:


> That's odd. *Grado never does marketing*, and as far as I knew, weren't big on going to shows. Would be good to hear from your buddy the circumstances (whose booth, what gear, etc, etc...).


 
 Not *mainstream *marketing, but their presence on social media is huge and effective. And as someone is quite familiar with journalism, I think they definitely have some ties with those magazines they appear on.


----------



## Harry Manback

Maybe maple is the new wood of choice after the GH-1. It sure does sound beautiful. Here's to hoping I am ahead of the curve as Fleasbaby is very kindly making me a set of GS1000 cups from maple.


----------



## stacker45

audio addict said:


> The cat will be 18 on the 4th of July even though it was the Grado Signature.


 
  
 Let me get this straight, so your cat chewed your ''true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, limited edition'', HP1000's Signature cable, and you let it live!
  
 Please tell me that it's only because you're waiting for your axe swigning shoulder's tendonitis to heel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Let me reassure those who don't know me, I was just kidding with that axe thing, it's way too messy, trust me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 By the way 18 for a cat, isn't that like 153 in human years?


----------



## fleasbaby

williamleonhart said:


> Not *mainstream *marketing, but their presence on social media is huge and effective. And as someone is quite familiar with journalism, I think they definitely have some ties with those magazines they appear on.




That's true...I hit submit on that post and then reflected on how things have changed since young John showed up on the scene...



harry manback said:


> Maybe maple is the new wood of choice after the GH-1. It sure does sound beautiful. Here's to hoping I am ahead of the curve as Fleasbaby is very kindly making me a set of GS1000 cups from maple.




Wood arrived in this evenings mail run . It's a rather nice piece, custom cut by my supplier...


----------



## GreenBow

jaywillin said:


> the gs1k, has the old, thinner cable, the gs1ki, the heftier cable , and both slightly different but great
> i do prefer the i personally , and the e over it


 
  
 OK thank you. I had no idea.


----------



## CH23

yup. Grado is huge at marketing. they just don't use the 15 minutes of commercials or busstops to advertise their headphones.


----------



## sibelius4th

Potential new member of the Grado club, here. I'm looking at the GS1000e and the PS1000e. I don't have local shops to test them out at, so I'm thinking of trying the lending library from the cable company. 

Apart from that, I'm curious to know if there are any Grado buying tips I should be aware of? I've read a little bit about some QC issues with Grado and wonder how much a problem that really is, and if so, are some dealers in the USA better to work with than others if there are issues?

Many thanks for any potential insights...


----------



## Audio Addict

TTVJ Audio just announced the GS2000e for 1395 with a 170 balanced cable option.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

From TTVJ:



> The preeminent luthiers, Stradivarius and Guarnerius used a combination of woods to craft violins and cellos that have become legendary and well as priceless.
> 
> This tradition of using different woods is found in the crafting of many wood bodied musical instruments, such as guitars and pianos, made today.
> 
> ...






Note the lack of protrusion of the 50 mm driver above the wood edge! Wooden it be mind-blowing if they also had burned them in for at least 300 hours prior to sale!? Those 50 mm drivers in the RS1e, PS1000e, and GS1000e REALLY benefit from burn-in.


*Comparison of same pair of GS1000e to Grado HP1000 over 13 months (> 250 hrs of use)*

Also available at 4ourears.com (Grado's own store).


----------



## Spirulina780

williamleonhart said:


> fleasbaby said:
> 
> 
> > That's odd. *Grado never does marketing*, and as far as I knew, weren't big on going to shows. Would be good to hear from your buddy the circumstances (whose booth, what gear, etc, etc...).
> ...


 
 Yep, and they also release "limited editions"


----------



## XLR8

Wow+1..


----------



## XLR8

Todd has posted here
www.head-fi.org/t/807898/new-grado-gs2000e-headphone-ttvjaudio#post_12574074

I just wonder if the maple is leftover from the limited edition GH 1????

And new texta blue color drivers..


----------



## Dillan

WOOT WOOT!
  
 So interested in how they sound!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

dillan said:


> WOOT WOOT!
> 
> So interested in how they sound!



See here.here.


----------



## stacker45

greenbow said:


> Please does anyone know if there was ever a GS1000 and a GS1000i. I mean if someone is looking for a GS1000i on ebay, how can we distinguish if it is an 'i'?
> 
> It's easy to recognise an Prestige Series vs a Prestige Series 'i'. However I am not familiar with the GS Reference Series.


 
  
 Just to be clear, I've bought my GS1000 when they first came out, back in 2006. When the i came out in 2009 my dealer lended me a pair for 3 days.
  
 As Jay said, the GS1000 has the 4 conductors cable, while the e version has 8 conductiors. Aside for the cable size, they look identical.
  
 Soundwise, the GS1000 has a bigger soundstage, and a bit more treble presence, they also a bit more ''air'' around the instruments.
 They were my go to headphones for listening to big venue recordings like my concert DVDs.
  
 The GS1000i have a bit more bass extension, and a smoother overall sound signature. If I had to guess, I'd say that 9 persons out of 10 prefer the i version.


----------



## wormsdriver

HEY GUYS! DID YOU GUYS HEAR ABOUT THE NEW GRADO..... oops nevermind, I guess you already heard! 

Oh wallet where art thou!?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ruthieandjohn said:


> From TTVJ:
> http://www.head-fi.org/content/type/61/id/1631708/width/350/height/700[/IMG
> 
> Note the lack of protrusion of the 50 mm driver above the wood edge! Wooden it be mind-blowing if they also had burned them in for at least 300 hours prior to sale!? Those 50 mm drivers in the RS1e, PS1000e, and GS1000e REALLY benefit from burn-in.
> ...


----------



## BobG55

>


----------



## krud484

Alright guys, who bought it already? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Considering they used maple for the inner housing, will this headphone be limited edition? You'd have to wonder how much Grado listened to the GH1 community when swapping cushions and how that benefited the sound. That could be some inspiration for this hybrid.
  
 Is this the most open frequency response headphone Grado has ever made? It's apparently 4 - 51,000 hz.
  
 The Grado Labs site has some info on the cable:
  


> In addition every component in the GS2000e is considered carefully, the new purpose built 50 mm drivers, the 12 conductor ultra high purity copper cable and ear cushions, all work together for an engaging musical experience.


 
  
 For all the hype building now, I set my expectations that this headphone will be a merriment of the GH1 w/G and PS1k. Here's hoping it isn't as heavy as the PS1k or the Hifiman HE-6 where I feel like I'm wearing 2 full size speakers on my head!


----------



## mikey1964

Did I miss something? Judging from the pic, no detachable cables?


----------



## hawkeyeA

Been listening with my new GH-1s lately. I'm pretty new to this high end headphone thing, and was wondering if anyone can link to some audio/music which illustrates the "soundstage" of these headphones. I'm listening to my AAC music which is 256kbps through my Mac's headphone jack and im not sure if I can comprehend what the soundstage is.
  
 Cheers


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

hawkeyea said:


> Been listening with my new GH-1s lately. I'm pretty new to this high end headphone thing, and was wondering if anyone can link to some audio/music which illustrates the "soundstage" of these headphones. I'm listening to my AAC music which is 256kbps through my Mac's headphone jack and im not sure if I can comprehend what the soundstage is.
> 
> Cheers


 
 It's not the format, but the song.


----------



## Dillan

hawkeyea said:


> Been listening with my new GH-1s lately. I'm pretty new to this high end headphone thing, and was wondering if anyone can link to some audio/music which illustrates the "soundstage" of these headphones. I'm listening to my AAC music which is 256kbps through my Mac's headphone jack and im not sure if I can comprehend what the soundstage is.
> 
> Cheers


 

 This article will be very useful for you - http://www.head-fi.org/a/describing-sound-a-glossary
  
 Welcome to high end audio!


----------



## fleasbaby

Well, well, well....got an email about these this morning:
  
 http://gradolabs.com/headphones/statement-series/item/46-gs2000e
  
 *Edit* Oops. Seems a few folks saw it ahead of me. LOL


----------



## SurvivorNVL

Was about to get a T5P 2nd Gen, and then I saw this, and this is much more interesting!  GS2000e.  Can't wait to start hearing reviews!


----------



## krud484

hawkeyea said:


> Been listening with my new GH-1s lately. I'm pretty new to this high end headphone thing, and was wondering if anyone can link to some audio/music which illustrates the "soundstage" of these headphones. I'm listening to my AAC music which is 256kbps through my Mac's headphone jack and im not sure if I can comprehend what the soundstage is.
> 
> Cheers


 

 The thing that helps me set the benchmark for how big a soundstage can on a headphone is having access to a higher end reference setup. My brother has a completely balanced setup in a Sennheiser HD800 and Hifiman HE-6 going through Schiit Mjolnir 2 amp with the Benchmark DAC 2. For all the headphones I've heard, the HD800 balanced is the soundstage King. If you have a local Hifi shop nearby you could audition some other headphones to get a good idea about soundstage width.
  
 Some of my own personal reference material in regards to soundstage:
  
 David Bowie – Scary Monsters songs Ashes to Ashes, Fashion
 Let’s Dance songs China Girl, Title Track
  
 Dire Straits – Brothers in Arms songs Money For Nothing, Walk of Life
 Frank Zappa – Joe's Garage song Watermelon in Easter Hay
 Huey Lewis & The News – Sports song Heart & Soul
 Led Zeppelin – II
 Pink Floyd – The Dark Side of the Moon
 Radiohead – OK Computer song Subterranean Homesick Alien
 Rage Against The Machine – S/T
 Red Hot Chili Peppers – Blood Sugar Sex Majik
 Rush – Hemispheres song La Villa Strangiato
 Permanent Waves song Freewill
 Moving Pictures songs Red Barchetta, YYZ
 Power Windows song Mystic Rhythms
  
 Talking Heads – Remain In Light, Speaking in Tongues
 The Cure – Pornography
 The Smiths – Meat is Murder, Strangeways, Here We Come
 U2 – The Joshua Tree
 The Unforgettable Fire songs Pride, Wire,
 War songs New Years Day, Refugee
  
 Yes – 90125 song Owner of A Lonely Heart
 Fragile song Roundabout
  
 Yes the list looks like old grandpa music but it's tough to find reference albums in the modern age. The closest to it would be some Porcupine Tree, Steven Wilson solo, and Opeth clean vocal stuff.


----------



## DavidA

hawkeyea said:


> Been listening with my new GH-1s lately. I'm pretty new to this high end headphone thing, and was wondering if anyone can link to some audio/music which illustrates the "soundstage" of these headphones. I'm listening to my AAC music which is 256kbps through my Mac's headphone jack and im not sure if I can comprehend what the soundstage is.
> 
> Cheers


 
 See if you can find a test disk from Chesky records, some of the better recorded stuff.  also have binaural recordings which are great on headphones


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*Comparing Grado GS100e, SR325, SR325i*
  
 I am rapidly converging on my goal of updating my rank ordering of 13 Grado models on the criteria of transparency, bass, soundstage, and treble (see link in my signature) to reflect my current inventory of 24 Grados (yike!).  
  
 As I analyze the set of 3-way comparisons, I find one hole is that I have not compared my Grado SR325, acquired rather recently, to anything.
  
 So here goes.  As always, one may look *here* for specifics on the tests.
  


*Comparison of Grado GS1000e, SR325, and SR325i.*
  
 Here are the results (higher numbers are better):
  

  
 As improved as my GS1000e is from over 250 hours of use over the past 11 months, it still has a tubbiness and congested quality to its bass, yet does not achieve the same degree of Grado transparency that I love.  The SR325, which is the original release of the SR325 series that became SR325, SR325i, SR325is, and SR325e, scores a bit higher than the GS1000e on all tests except soundstage, the closely-associated positional resolution, and treble detail as measured by "finger pluck."  The SR325i, outsores the SR325 on all counts.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

In *this* thread, I proposed starting a separate thread to compare Grado headphones to each other, following the example of @Giogio in his thread "Huge Comparison of [Almost} All Bluetooth Headphones."  Folks supported the idea of starting a separate thread devoted to comparing two or more Grados, rather than adding it as a discontinuous topic here in the Grado Fan Cub thread.  The new thread will invite input from all Grado fans active here, but will emphasize the comparison of two or more pairs of Grados to each other.   I hope to begin it with a "Huge" comparison of over 20 Grados, based on my over two dozen three-way comparisons of Grado models, such as the one above.


----------



## BobG55

krud484 said:


> hawkeyea said:
> 
> 
> > Been listening with my new GH-1s lately. I'm pretty new to this high end headphone thing, and was wondering if anyone can link to some audio/music which illustrates the "soundstage" of these headphones. I'm listening to my AAC music which is 256kbps through my Mac's headphone jack and im not sure if I can comprehend what the soundstage is.
> ...


 

 Beck


----------



## stacker45

Well, turns out our Grado Fan bo...I mean Grado fan/amateur Psychiatrist was right after all. Not only have I got O.C.D., but I also have A.D.D., wich means, Attention Deficit....wow! what a pretty bird...Disorder.
  
 Would you believe that I aslo have E.D.S., wich means Emotional Detachment Disorder,_ of course, I was bummed, but then DR Wacko explained to me that I can say anything I want, and I cant be held accountable,_
  
_because I have E.D.D._
  
_Anyway, regarding Grado's new GS2000, I took a close look at the pictrues, and after a few hours of close examination, I finnaly found the perfect setting on my microscope, yes, I said microscope, (O.C.D. remember), I noticed that the GS2000 have,_
  
_...hmmm!, looks like rain...where was I, oh yeah!, the GS2000 actually have blue drivers, now, in case you're thinking ahww! Stacker must be seeing things, check it out for yourselves, and let know what you think._


----------



## krud484

bobg55 said:


> Beck


 

 Love this one word post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Morning Phase on vinyl is my most listened to newer album by far. I'm hoping the vinyl of Radiohead's A Moon Shaped Pool is similar terms of the the master that's pressed to it being the best version of the album.


----------



## HPiper

The more I hear about all these other Grado headphones the happier I am that I bought, and kept, my SR325e phones. I think these along with the RS2e are best bang for the buck in the lineup.


----------



## whirlwind

hpiper said:


> The more I hear about all these other Grado headphones the happier I am that I bought, and kept, my SR325e phones. I think these along with the RS2e are best bang for the buck in the lineup.


 
  
 The 325is was the first headphone that I heard , that really was that detailed and transparent.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> The 325is was the first headphone that I heard , that really was that detailed and transparent.


 
 Still have mine and still love them!


----------



## stacker45

hpiper said:


> The more I hear about all these other Grado headphones the happier I am that I bought, and kept, my SR325e phones. I think these along with the RS2e are best bang for the buck in the lineup.


 
  
 I would add the SR80e to that list.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*My 29-Member GRADO Family Portrait*
  


*(From L to R):*
*Row 1:  Joseph Grado HPA-1, HP1000, Grado GR10e, RA1*
*Row 2:  PS1000, PS1000e*
*Row 3:  GS1000i, GS1000e*
*Row 4:  Bushmills X, HF1, PS500, GH1*
*Row 5:  RS2e, RS2i, RS2, RS1*
*Row 6:  RS1i, SR325e, SR325is, SR325i*
*Row 7:  SR125, SR125e, SR225i, SR325*
*Row 8:  SR80, SR80e, SR60i, iGrado*
*Row 9:  Grado Wooden Box (Over Ears); Grado Wooden Box (On Ears).*


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> *My 29-Member GRADO Family Portrait*


 
 John, where do you keep all of these inside the house…are they stored in their boxes?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Mostly hanging. I do use the two boxes, as well as the one that came with the Bushmills, but the others hang on hooks at various places around the house. I do have the boxes for almost all of them, but I really do switch around them a lot so boxes and shelves would be cumbersome. Many hang behind or under a dust barrier. I am thinking about a tall book case with glass front, lighted interior, and about five hooks under each shelf.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Mostly hanging. I do use the two boxes, as well as the one that came with the Bushmills, but the others hang on hooks at various places around the house. I do have the boxes for almost all of them, but I really do switch around them a lot so boxes and shelves would be cumbersome. Many hang behind or under a dust barrier. *I am thinking about a tall book case with glass front, lighted interior, and about five hooks under each shelf.*


 
 Now that would be a nice idea!


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> *My 29-Member GRADO Family Portrait*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You Sir...Are   *GRADO DRUNK!     *


----------



## Eric510

ruthieandjohn said:


> Mostly hanging. I do use the two boxes, as well as the one that came with the Bushmills, but the others hang on hooks at various places around the house. I do have the boxes for almost all of them, but I really do switch around them a lot so boxes and shelves would be cumbersome. *Many hang behind or under a dust barrier*. I am thinking about a tall book case with glass front, lighted interior, and about five hooks under each shelf.


 

 Actually, I've been meaning to asking you guys about this... How concerned are you all about dust? I used to normally keep my cans (specifically my Grados) in the drawer below my schiit stack but my fiancé was nice enough to get me an awesome, hand crafted walnut stand. I keep my cans on display all the time now (GS1Ke and HE-1k). They certainly don't look dusty. I use them often enough that they aren't just sitting around collecting dust but... I do live in a small 1 bedroom apartment with 3 cats and a fiancé... Dust happens. 
  
 Am I just being neurotic or what?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

eric510 said:


> Actually, I've been meaning to asking you guys about this... How concerned are you all about dust? I used to normally keep my cans (specifically my Grados) in the drawer below my schiit stack but my fiancé was nice enough to get me an awesome, hand crafted walnut stand. I keep my cans on display all the time now (GS1Ke and HE-1k). They certainly don't look dusty. I use them often enough that they aren't just sitting around collecting dust but... I do live in a small 1 bedroom apartment with 3 cats and a fiancé... Dust happens.
> 
> Am I just being neurotic or what?
> 
> ...


 
 I have worried a little about dust, but I try to keep most of my headphones out of direct line of droppage of dust (i.e. under something like an awning) if not boxed.  However, for me at least, one of the surest remedies to dust is frequent use... the handling, teh vibration of sound, and even a carful blowing or shaking will knock off any accumulation.
  
 And do not think that your headphones kept in their Grado box are immune.  The blue foam used in the HP1000 headphone box, for example, crumbles over the years and can fill Grado headphone openings faster than room dust!


----------



## joseph69

eric510 said:


> Am I just being neurotic or what?


 
 Not at all.
 I place felt circles (the correct size) inside my grills to prevent dust from going inside. I obviously lay mu Grado flat and leave the paper on the adhesive side and place the felt side down against the grills…works great! My 009 is on a Woo stand and is always covered completely with a thin 100% cotton pouch which also work great!


----------



## CH23

eric510 said:


> Actually, I've been meaning to asking you guys about this... How concerned are you all about dust? I used to normally keep my cans (specifically my Grados) in the drawer below my schiit stack but my fiancé was nice enough to get me an awesome, hand crafted walnut stand. I keep my cans on display all the time now (GS1Ke and HE-1k). They certainly don't look dusty. I use them often enough that they aren't just sitting around collecting dust but... I do live in a small 1 bedroom apartment with 3 cats and a fiancé... Dust happens.
> 
> Am I just being neurotic or what?


 

 i vacuum mine (very carefully) once in a while.
  
 but as the drivers are moving things, displacing air, i don't know if it's even needed to do so.


----------



## Eric510

ruthieandjohn said:


> I have worried a little about dust, but I try to keep most of my headphones out of direct line of droppage of dust (i.e. under something like an awning) if not boxed.  *However, for me at least, one of the surest remedies to dust is frequent use... the handling, teh vibration of sound, and even a carful blowing or shaking will knock off any accumulation.*
> 
> And do not think that your headphones kept in their Grado box are immune.  The blue foam used in the HP1000 headphone box, for example, crumbles over the years and can fill Grado headphone openings faster than room dust!


 
 That's pretty much what I was thinking. As long as we don't neglect our headphones, somewhat consistent use should do the trick, right?


ch23 said:


> *i vacuum mine (very carefully) once in a while.*
> 
> but as the drivers are moving things, displacing air, i don't know if it's even needed to do so.


 
 I've THOUGHT about doing this but... I'm kinda scared to.  Anyone ever considering a little blast of air from one of these? I'm guessing if you hold the Grado above your head, give it a blast, gravity should take care of the rest, no?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I remember Grado telling me via an email that blowing might damage the driver, but a lot of people have done that to solve their Grattle.


----------



## jaywillin

beautiful day, killer tunes...


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> *My 29-Member GRADO Family Portrait*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Do you remember what I told you, the last time you posted an outside post of your Grados,
  
 Well...I'm waiting....what did I tell you?....I'm not kidding John, I need you to tell me...I truly don't remember, DAMN MEDS!
  
 Oh!, I remember now!, I told you 4 things.
  
 1) I told you never to take your Grados outside on a sunny day. Don't come crying to me, when your plastic SR Grados start melting.
 2) I warned you that by lying them flat like you did, you basically asking the birds to go number two on your drivers. Do you have any idea how hard it is to remove bird shiet from there... well it is...trust me.
 3) I informed you that the lettering on your HP1000 is ultra fragile, it can actually melt, have you forgotten that Joseph did the lettering with red cake frosting.
  
 I should just go ahead report you to Vader, but because I like you, I'll just come over to your house, and confiscate your collection for 6 months.


----------



## trellus

stacker45 said:


> 1) I told you never to take your Grados outside on a sunny day. Don't come crying to me, when your plastic SR Grados start melting.
> 2) I warned you that by lying them flat like you did, *you basically asking the birds to go number two on your drivers. *Do you have any idea how hard it is to remove bird shiet from there... well it is...trust me.
> 3) I informed you that the lettering on your HP1000 is ultra fragile, it can actually melt, have you forgotten that Joseph did the lettering with red cake frosting.
> 
> I should just go ahead report you to Vader, but because I like you, I'll just come over to your house, and confiscate your collection for 6 months.


 
  
 LOL!  I was about to post and ask @ruthieandjohn if bird poo had ever visited his outdoor "family portraits".... because that's the first thought I had when I saw outdoor Grado's!!


----------



## mangofire263

billsonchang007 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Just won a Grado SR60i will be getting them sooner and later! It will be my first Grado headphone!!! XD I myself LOVE metal rocks and some other aggressive music so I am guessing I will like the Grado SR60i but the question is, what to aspect?! XD I am now currently using the XBA-4 so probably the IEM shall be my portable headphone and the Grado will be my reference real soon!!!
> 
> ...


I have had my sr60'son for 5 years, they are the best cans you will ever own, trust me for the price, and quality, no comparison


----------



## mangofire263

mangofire263 said:


> I have had my sr60'son for 5 years, they are the best cans you will ever own, trust me for the price, and quality, no comparison


60's


----------



## stacker45

trellus said:


> LOL!  I was about to post and ask @ruthieandjohn if bird poo had ever visited his outdoor "family portraits".... because that's the first thought I had when I saw outdoor Grado's!!


 
  
 Great minds, think alike!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

trellus said:


> LOL!  I was about to post and ask @ruthieandjohn if bird poo had ever visited his outdoor "family portraits".... because that's the first thought I had when I saw outdoor Grado's!!


 
 If you think the dead cannot come to life, you should see how fast I run to first place, then photograph, then remove those headphones from that outdoor picnic table!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ruthieandjohn said:


> In *this* thread, I proposed starting a separate thread to compare Grado headphones to each other, following the example of @Giogio in his thread "Huge Comparison of [Almost} All Bluetooth Headphones."  Folks supported the idea of starting a separate thread devoted to comparing two or more Grados, rather than adding it as a discontinuous topic here in the Grado Fan Cub thread.  The new thread will invite input from all Grado fans active here, but will emphasize the comparison of two or more pairs of Grados to each other.   I hope to begin it with a "Huge" comparison of over 20 Grados, based on my over two dozen three-way comparisons of Grado models, such as the one above.


 
 As promised, I have opened a new thread *here*, devoted to the comparison of one Grado model to another.  This was found very successful in @giogio's thread mentioned above to help folks find comparisons (not history, not single-model discussions, but comparisons) of one bluetooth headphone to another.
  
 Here is a huge matrix from that thread comparing my 27 Grado headphones.  Please feel free to add your own comparisons of Grado models there.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> As promised, I have opened a new thread *here*, devoted to the comparison of one Grado model to another.  This was found very successful in @giogio's thread mentioned above to help folks find comparisons (not history, not single-model discussions, but comparisons) of one bluetooth headphone to another.
> 
> Here is a huge matrix from that thread comparing my 27 Grado headphones.  Please feel free to add your own comparisons of Grado models there.


 
  
 Ahhh! those Bushmills-X, what a major no brainer, these are!


----------



## ESL-1

I just posted my Review and First Impressions of the Grado Statement GS2000e, check out the link below, hope you enjoy.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/808445/grado-statement-gs2000e-review-and-first-impressions


----------



## CH23

yesterday i soaked and shampood my Gradp over ear pads, cleaning about 6 years worth of dna off (my unit was used as a demo model, and as the serial number is 157, they have been around for a while, going from this this post)

They're much more flexible now, and this makes it seem like there's more bass too. 
I think it's caused by being closer to the speakers?


----------



## wormsdriver

ch23 said:


> yesterday i soaked and shampood my Gradp over ear pads, cleaning about 6 years worth of dna off (my unit was used as a demo model, and as the serial number is 157, they have been around for a while, going from this this post)
> 
> They're much more flexible now, and this makes it seem like there's more bass too.
> I think it's caused by being closer to the speakers?


 
 yep. I usually keep an extra pair of L-cush that I wash with fabric softener. Super soft, smell great and changes up the sound a bit too! somewhere in between the TTVJ flat and L-cush I suppose. I don't currently have one as our new pup decided to snatch them up when I wasn't looking. This happened a few weeks ago btw.
  
 I've always wanted a G-cush that was in between the L-cush and the G-cush as far as distance from the ear. I've even considered trimming a pair of g-cush's down a bit but now that you've mentioned it, I think i'll try it with my current pair i use on the ps500, I mean as soon as I buy a new pair I'll wash the old ones and find out for myself how it sounds...
  
 Always a good thing to have spare cushions laying around for us grado fans, the sound is VERY dependent on the cushions being used at the time!


----------



## CH23

wormsdriver said:


> yep. I usually keep an extra pair of L-cush that I wash with fabric softener. Super soft, smell great and changes up the sound a bit too! somewhere in between the TTVJ flat and L-cush I suppose. I don't currently have one as our new pup decided to snatch them up when I wasn't looking. This happened a few weeks ago btw.
> 
> I've always wanted a G-cush that was in between the L-cush and the G-cush as far as distance from the ear. I've even considered trimming a pair of g-cush's down a bit but now that you've mentioned it, I think i'll try it with my current pair i use on the ps500, I mean as soon as I buy a new pair I'll wash the old ones and find out for myself how it sounds...
> 
> Always a good thing to have spare cushions laying around for us grado fans, the sound is VERY dependent on the cushions being used at the time!


 

 i have 2 sets of G-cush, one from Grado (on my PS1000), one from earzonk (on my RS1), as backup i have the on ears, both from earzonk and grado.


----------



## Blazer39

ch23 said:


> i have 2 sets of G-cush, one from Grado (on my PS1000), one from earzonk (on my RS1), as backup i have the on ears, both from earzonk and grado.


 

 i dunno if earzonk updated their pads but the one i bought a year ago is certainly different than Grado's  e series one.
  
 the L cush from Grado sr225e was bigger and thicker than earzonk one..Grado cush helped to tame brightness a bit and made sr225e sound wonderful, however its not the same with eazonk L cush..


----------



## CH23

blazer39 said:


> i dunno if earzonk updated their pads but the one i bought a year ago is certainly different than Grado's  e series one.
> 
> the L cush from Grado sr225e was bigger and thicker than earzonk one..Grado cush helped to tame brightness a bit and made sr225e sound wonderful, however its not the same with eazonk L cush..


 

 the earzonk ones are not as deep, and they're softer all around. i can't compare the two on sound alone as they're designed differently.


----------



## ruthieandjohn




----------



## CH23

ruthieandjohn said:


>


 
  
 you should start a partnership with coconut audio hahahahahaha


----------



## sonicsoundlabs

Picked up a set of SR80e and based on the reviews I gathered quite a bit of positive feedback. Watched a few YouTube videos on the product and cant say the individuals who are reviewing the SR80e are very knowledgeable in audio hardware, as these headphones are more audiophile than expected. I would say if you're a beginner or advance audio enthusiast these headphones will justify sounds in music you've never heard before. Guaranteed!


----------



## CH23

sonicsoundlabs said:


> Picked up a set of SR80e and based on the reviews I gathered quite a bit of positive feedback. Watched a few YouTube videos on the product and cant say the individuals who are reviewing the SR80e are very knowledgeable in audio hardware, as these headphones are more audiophile than expected. I would say if you're a beginner or advance audio enthusiast these headphones will justify sounds in music you've never heard before. Guaranteed!


 
  
 there's only a few people who review stuff and know what they're talking about, most are just tech reviewers who read what the press release on a product said. it's a shame.

 congratulations on buying your SR80e! what are you playing from?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

sonicsoundlabs said:


> Picked up a set of SR80e and based on the reviews I gathered quite a bit of positive feedback. Watched a few YouTube videos on the product and cant say the individuals who are reviewing the SR80e are very knowledgeable in audio hardware, as these headphones are more audiophile than expected. I would say if you're a beginner or advance audio enthusiast these headphones will justify sounds in music you've never heard before. Guaranteed!


 
 Aren't the SR80e GREAT?
  
 I was on a trip recently to the state of Washington, and for the plane ride I needed closed headphones, so I took my Ultrasone Edition 8 Rutheniums (I was going to see the "Ruthie" of my screen name ruthieandjohn, so "Rutheniums" were particularly appropriate).
  
 These are $1,499 headphones on amazon.com right now, and the best closed headphones I have ever tried.
  
 But after I was out there a few days, I really got a craving for the open sound of my Grados, none of which I had brought.  So I went down to the local Grado dealer, who had only the SR80e and the RS1e (the older, controversial version, with black band and protruding drivers).
  
 I got the SR80e and listened to them all the time, even on the plane on the way back, they were So Wonderful!


----------



## trellus

sonicsoundlabs said:


> Picked up a set of SR80e and based on the reviews I gathered quite a bit of positive feedback. Watched a few YouTube videos on the product and cant say the individuals who are reviewing the SR80e are very knowledgeable in audio hardware, as *these headphones are more audiophile than expected*. I would say if you're a beginner or advance audio enthusiast these headphones will justify sounds in music you've never heard before. Guaranteed!


 
  
 +1, agree totally!  My first real Grado cans (discounting the good but Chinese-made eGrado portables) were SR-80e, and I was blown away by how good $99 sounds.


----------



## sonicsoundlabs

Using a FiiO X5 2nd Gen and Alpen 2 Headphone AMP/DAC
  
 As well, SR-80e are made in Brooklyn, New York. All there products are hand made and manufactured with old fashion tools, just like watchmakers use. (Not China) 
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2ZpJHGYMC8


----------



## sonicsoundlabs

trellus said:


> +1, agree totally!  My first real Grado cans (discounting the good but Chinese-made eGrado portables) were SR-80e, and I was blown away by how good $99 sounds.


 
 Using a FiiO X5 2nd Gen and Alpen 2 Headphone AMP/DAC
  
 As well, SR-80e are made in Brooklyn, New York. All there products are hand made and manufactured with old fashion tools, just like watchmakers use. (Not China) 
  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2ZpJHGYMC8


----------



## DavidA

sonicsoundlabs said:


> Picked up a set of SR80e and based on the reviews I gathered quite a bit of positive feedback. Watched a few YouTube videos on the product and cant say the individuals who are reviewing the SR80e are very knowledgeable in audio hardware, as these headphones are more audiophile than expected. I would say if you're a beginner or advance audio enthusiast these headphones will justify sounds in music you've never heard before. Guaranteed!


 
 I've haven't heard a SR-80e but I started with a SR-225e, really enjoyed the sound but it was a little to bight for me.  I removed the drivers and put them in rose wood cups which made them so good, fast forward a little, I put the SR-225e drivers back in the original cups and did a little tuning with dynamat, sorbothane and felt, really love the transformation.


----------



## sonicsoundlabs

davida said:


> I've haven't heard a SR-80e but I started with a SR-225e, really enjoyed the sound but it was a little to bight for me.  I removed the drivers and put them in rose wood cups which made them so good, fast forward a little, I put the SR-225e drivers back in the original cups and did a little tuning with dynamat, sorbothane and felt, really love the transformation.


 
 Sounds like you adjusted them to your comfort and liking. Good job! The SR-80e are one of the best audiophile headphone units I've ever used. SR-225e are a step up but to be honest, the SR-80e are under priced.


----------



## DavidA

sonicsoundlabs said:


> Sounds like you adjusted them to your comfort and liking. Good job! The SR-80e are one of the best audiophile headphone units I've ever used. SR-225e are a step up but to be honest, the SR-80e are under priced.


 
 I really like the Grado sound and have built 3 SennGrados and also have a RS2e, along with a few other headphone.  The only thing I haven't found a great solution to yet is the comfort, the L pads are not bad but if you try others like HD-700 or SRH-1840, the comfort of Grado is not quite there yet.  G pads are not bad but they change the sound a little, sometimes good, sometimes not good.


----------



## trellus

sonicsoundlabs said:


> Using a FiiO X5 2nd Gen and Alpen 2 Headphone AMP/DAC
> 
> As well, SR-80e are made in Brooklyn, New York. *All there products are hand made and manufactured with old fashion tool*s, just like watchmakers use. (Not China)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2ZpJHGYMC8


 
  
 Well, all of their full-sized headphones, yes, except for eGrado, which are $49 behind-the-beck portables (with SR60e drivers) manufactured in China with more modern automated factory equipment.  That's why I consider my SR80e my first "real" Grado headphones.


----------



## sonicsoundlabs

trellus said:


> Well, all of their full-sized headphones, yes, except for eGrado, which are $49 behind-the-beck portables (with SR60e drivers) manufactured in China with more modern automated factory equipment.  That's why I consider my SR80e my first "real" Grado headphones.


 
 Thanks for clarifying! SR80e you cant go wrong.


----------



## jaywillin

a little geetar music


----------



## trellus

@jaywillin, The Alessandro MS2i I bought from you gained a new brother today, an SR325e....   Barely have had time to have a minute to compare, but my very rough, first observations are that:
  
 1. SR325e seems to be louder at same volume than MS2i.
 2. SR325e is "brighter" (? treble stands out more) than MS2i; MS2i seems smoother.
 3. MS2i *looks* bigger for some reason when side by side 
  
 Other than that, very similar to my ears.


----------



## HeavenNotes

trellus said:


> @jaywillin, The Alessandro MS2i I bought from you gained a new brother today, an SR325e....   Barely have had time to have a minute to compare, but my very rough, first observations are that:
> 
> 1. SR325e seems to be louder at same volume than MS2i.
> 2. SR325e is "brighter" (? treble stands out more) than MS2i; MS2i seems smoother.
> ...


 

 Good to know as I have MS2i.


----------



## jaywillin

trellus said:


> @jaywillin
> , The Alessandro MS2i I bought from you gained a new brother today, an SR325e....   Barely have had time to have a minute to compare, but my very rough, first observations are that:
> 
> 1. SR325e seems to be louder at same volume than MS2i.
> ...



I'd wondered how they would compare 
Thanks for posting,, 
Now, the big question, you keeping both?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*Comparison of SR325i, MS-2, and PS500*
  
 Here is what I got by comparing the MS-2 to the 325i (for me, the highest scoring of the 325, which included the 325i, 325is, and 325e) and the PS500.  
  
 The MS-2 was clearly less bright and "tizzy" than the SR325i, which was complained about for its brightest and toned down in the 325is and 325e versions.  Despite the bass nature of the PS500, the MS-2 generally bests the PS500 in bass things, while the PS500 provides more treble detail than the MS-2/


----------



## trellus

jaywillin said:


> I'd wondered how they would compare
> Thanks for posting,,
> Now, the big question, you keeping both?




No plans to get rid of either presently as my current plan is to be able to have one pair at home and one at office. Pic was taken at office; today is the first day I brought the MS2i home, I'm fact, and I'm enjoying them right now.  Left my 325e at the office. 

However, I will likely bring the 325e home this weekend so I can do more comparison with the MS2i.

They both satisfy my Grado tastes, and so I want to have one available at the two places I spend the most time. I do have some SR80i I picked up from a fellow Head Fi'er just recently and I've kept those at home but the MS2i & 325e are more refined and so while I still thoroughly enjoy the SR80i I want MS2/325 level available readily.


----------



## Blazer39

sonicsoundlabs said:


> Sounds like you adjusted them to your comfort and liking. Good job! The SR-80e are one of the best audiophile headphone units I've ever used. SR-225e are a step up but to be honest, the SR-80e are under priced.



I just got grado sr225e recently and i have to agree it's better than sr80e, has that type sound closer to higher end grados..im in process of selling my sr80e coz i don't need it..but im hesitating a bit, so many good memories with it..would be sad when i let it go


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

trellus said:


> @jaywillin, The Alessandro MS2i I bought from you gained a new brother today, an SR325e....   Barely have had time to have a minute to compare, but my very rough, first observations are that:
> 
> 1. SR325e seems to be louder at same volume than MS2i.
> 2. SR325e is "brighter" (? treble stands out more) than MS2i; MS2i seems smoother.
> ...


 
 This is porn! I want a MS2 and I want it now!
  
 That said, have you ever compared a MS2e to a MS2i?


----------



## msknight

I posted a question in general help and k4rstar made some suggestions... one of which was posting here for some help.
  
 Looking through the links, I think that I want to investigate Grado, but there quite a range.
  
 Here's a section of what I originally posted... the question now is which Grado phones fit this... I've been reading about the MS2i but other reviews say it has a little bass to it. Also, they say,_ "__We do not use the i suffix, all our inventory are the most current versions. Our phones ore for professional use, so if we find a way to improve the performance, we just make a running change and don't change the model name."_ ... so now I'm even more confused, because I could order something from somewhere and have no clue as to what version I'm getting... up to date, or old stock.
  
 Anyway, to the chase...
  
 Looking to drop £200 to £300, potentially a little more if I have to.
  
 I prefer the on-ear, flat style of the HD 480 to the ear covering of the Rig 500. Something around about 40 to 60 ohms. Open back. Jack connector.
  
 Music listened to covers the range from classical to rock, and a cappella. Love a mellow sax, bright piano, emotional strings and powerful brass. One thing I don't want to do, is load the bass.
  
 Any suggestions please?


----------



## trellus

williamleonhart said:


> This is porn! I want a MS2 and I want it now!
> 
> That said, have you ever compared a MS2e to a MS2i?


 
  
 I've never heard the MS2e, but I'd bet someone in this thread has.


----------



## krud484

I've been enjoying some guitar music of my own on the PS1k as of late. Amplifier - The Octopus, arguably the best double album in the last 20 years. They're a cult favorite underground rock band from the UK. This album was the band at their creative peak. I remember having this record on repeat both in house and in the car when it came out 5 years ago. Revisiting it now with Grado cans offers a fresh "hearing it for the first time again" experience. It is guitar effects driven rock and what I love the most about it is the clean guitar tonality with the quasi-Egyptian ethereal sound. Here's a taste of what I could find on youtube:


----------



## trellus

msknight said:


> I posted a question in general help and k4rstar made some suggestions... one of which was posting here for some help.
> 
> Looking through the links, I think that I want to investigate Grado, but there quite a range.
> 
> ...


 
  
 As for what you listen to as noted above, I'd say a Grado or Alessandro MS2 (of any variant) would be ideal for you except maybe classical - can't speak much to that, though I think my HD 600 are better at that from the little listening I do of classical, but I've never heard any genre of music on my MS2i where I find the cans just flat out unsatisfactory.
  
 I also wouldn't call the MS2i bassy _*or*_ bass-lite, but "just right." The thing with bass preference is that it is relative, of course, to your ears.  If it helps, when I want something with bigger bass, I pull out my Fischer Audio FA-011 headphones or my JBL Synchros S500, or even my Parrot Zik 2.0's, not my Grado's.
  
 What headphones are you using now, or have you tried, and how would you characterize the bass on those?


----------



## joseph69

msknight said:


> Here's a section of what I originally posted... the question now is which Grado phones fit this... I've been reading about the MS2i but other reviews say it has a little bass to it. Also, they say,_ "__We do not use the i suffix, all our inventory are the most current versions. Our phones ore for professional use, so if we find a way to improve the performance, we just make a running change and don't change the model name."_ ... so now I'm even more confused, because I could order something from somewhere and have no clue as to what version I'm getting... up to date, or old stock.


 
 If you buy a new MS2 it will be an (e) series which is the current version.
 The (i) series is the predecessor which can only be bought used, unless you find them NOS (New Old Stock).
  
 I owned the MS2i and I do believe that the box said MS2*i*…but don't quote me on that.
 Also @jaywillin recently purchased/sold a NOS MS2i so maybe he knows if the box definitely said (i).


----------



## msknight

trellus said:


> As for what you listen to as noted above, I'd say a Grado or Alessandro MS2 (of any variant) would be ideal for you except maybe classical - can't speak much to that, though I think my HD 600 are better at that from the little listening I do of classical, but I've never heard any genre of music on my MS2i where I find the cans just flat out unsatisfactory.
> 
> I also wouldn't call the MS2i bassy _*or*_ bass-lite, but "just right." The thing with bass preference is that it is relative, of course, to your ears.  If it helps, when I want something with bigger bass, I pull out my Fischer Audio FA-011 headphones or my JBL Synchros S500, or even my Parrot Zik 2.0's, not my Grado's.
> 
> What headphones are you using now, or have you tried, and how would you characterize the bass on those?


 
  
 I'm currently running Canford HD 480 and Plantronics Rig 500, both vented and closed versions. The Rig 500 is adding a light touch of bass compared with the HD480.
  
 I actually worked out there were faults on both the HD 480s I bought second hand, and now my Yamaha amp is running them, (I thought the impedance was too high) so I'm listening to vinyl - James Last at the moment, trumpets are crisp and sharp.
  
 Sorry - to characterise the bass... the HD 480 is coming out as "natural," to me. Rig 500 a light touch of added bass.


----------



## trellus

joseph69 said:


> If you buy a new MS2 it will be an (e) series which is the current version.
> The (i) series is the predecessor which can only be bought used, unless you find them NOS (New Old Stock).
> 
> I owned the MS2i and I do believe that the box said MS2*i*…but don't quote me on that.
> ...




I have the MS2i that @jaywillin sold recently, and the box doesn't indicate what variant, unfortunately, though I'm sure they are MS2i because jaywallin says they are. :


----------



## jaywillin

the ms2i that i had, are definitely "i", they were bought NOS as joseph mentioned. the is no "i" designation on the box, as trellus points out


----------



## trellus

msknight said:


> I'm currently running Canford HD 480 and Plantronics Rig 500, both vented and closed versions. The Rig 500 is adding a light touch of bass compared with the HD480.
> 
> I actually worked out there were faults on both the HD 480s I bought second hand, and now my Yamaha amp is running them, (I thought the impedance was too high) so I'm listening to vinyl - James Last at the moment, trumpets are crisp and sharp.
> 
> Sorry - to characterise the bass... the HD 480 is coming out as "natural," to me. Rig 500 a light touch of added bass.


 
  
 Afraid I have never heard HD 480's or Rig 500's so I can't compare. Hopefully someone on here can be more helpful. 
  
 I had to google the HD 480's, in fact, and it seems the Canford HD 480 are level-limited variants of the Sennheiser HD 480 MK II?


----------



## YtseJamer

krud484 said:


> I've been enjoying some guitar music of my own on the PS1k as of late. Amplifier - The Octopus, arguably the best double album in the last 20 years. They're a cult favorite underground rock band from the UK. This album was the band at their creative peak. I remember having this record on repeat both in house and in the car when it came out 5 years ago. Revisiting it now with Grado cans offers a fresh "hearing it for the first time again" experience. It is guitar effects driven rock and what I love the most about it is the clean guitar tonality with the quasi-Egyptian ethereal sound. Here's a taste of what I could find on youtube:




  
 Amplifier is one of my favorite bands.
  
 Oh and because of you I'm now listening to 'The Octopus' with my pair of 225e


----------



## joseph69

trellus said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > the ms2i that i had, are definitely "i", they were bought NOS as joseph mentioned. the is no "i" designation on the box, as trellus points out
> ...


 
 Thank guys…it was a long time ago that I had the MS2i so I wasn't sure if the box indicated (i) series…but I know I, as well as you an Jay have the (i) series because I also had seen the NOS listing for them, because I was tempted.


----------



## krud484

ytsejamer said:


> Amplifier is one of my favorite bands.
> 
> Oh and because of you I'm now listening to 'The Octopus' with my pair of 225e


 

 Right on!




 The Amplifier website says they're working on the next album right now. Even though the hot streak they had cooled off with their last album, I'll continue to follow their output. Echo Street is still a nice epilogue to The Octopus.


----------



## msknight

trellus said:


> Afraid I have never heard HD 480's or Rig 500's so I can't compare. Hopefully someone on here can be more helpful.
> 
> I had to google the HD 480's, in fact, and it seems the Canford HD 480 are level-limited variants of the Sennheiser HD 480 MK II?


 
  
 I don't think anyone on here will likely want to try the Rig 500. It's a low cost headset that goes from basic closed back stereo, to vented 7.1 and all sorts in between. Personally, I like the detail and that's what kicked me off in to doing a decent job of headphones.
  
 You're spot on about the Canford HD 480.


----------



## trellus

msknight said:


> I don't think anyone on here will likely want to try the* Rig 500. It's a low cost headset that goes from basic closed back stereo, to vented 7.1 and all sorts in between*. Personally, I like the detail and that's what kicked me off in to doing a decent job of headphones.
> 
> You're spot on about the Canford HD 480.


 
  
 I found a Rig 500, which is the "noise isolating" version, is that the one you have? Or the 500E or 500HD?


----------



## msknight

trellus said:


> I found a Rig 500, which is the "noise isolating" version, is that the one you have? Or the 500E or 500HD?


 
  
 You can buy the parts. I have the E vented earcups - http://www.plantronics.com/us/product/rig500-ear-cups#rig-500-earcups-open - with a blue camo band, microphone and extension. The other versions seem to carry USB in-line boxes which are controlled by driver software. I'm willing to bet that those arrangements are akin to the Q Sound system.
  
 ...but I just have the vented earcups in straightforward stereo.


----------



## trellus

msknight said:


> You can buy the parts. I have the E vented earcups - http://www.plantronics.com/us/product/rig500-ear-cups#rig-500-earcups-open - with a blue camo band, microphone and extension. The other versions seem to carry USB in-line boxes which are controlled by driver software. I'm willing to bet that those arrangements are akin to the Q Sound system.
> 
> ...but I just have the vented earcups in straightforward stereo.


 
  
 So you have the basic stereo Rig 500, but then you swapped out the closed cups (which is what the stereo ones comes with from what I can see, correct me if I'm wrong) and for the 500E vented cups, right?
  
 Do the cups easily swap out, i.e., if you prefer the vented cups, but occasionally want isolation, do you just pop off the vented cups and put on the closed cups? 
  
 Reason I'm asking is I might be able to do a brief comparison of the closed Rig 500 and MS2i if that is useful at all.


----------



## trellus

msknight said:


> You can buy the parts. I have the E vented earcups - http://www.plantronics.com/us/product/rig500-ear-cups#rig-500-earcups-open - with a blue camo band, microphone and extension. The other versions seem to carry USB in-line boxes which are controlled by driver software. I'm willing to bet that those arrangements are akin to the Q Sound system.
> 
> ...but I just have the vented earcups in straightforward stereo.




I managed to snag a pair of the base model RIG 500 which came only with the closed, noise-isolating cups.

If you have a couple of songs you want me to compare that I can play on Spotify (preferably) or YouTube, let me know and I'll give you some rough impressions of the differences.

I listened to some of my own music and noted a couple of things:

1. The 500 sounds thinner overall in sound. The MS2 has a notably weightier sound without losing detail.
2. Sometimes, though, when there is lower mid-bass, the 500 is noticeably boomer on those bass notes than the MS2i, though I think partially that's due to the reverb of the bass in the closed cups, so it may not be not sound as boomy with your ventilated cups.
3. Drums, cymbals, guitar strumming, piano, saxophone sounds more natural on MS2, a little more plasticky on RIG 500.
4. RIG 500 sounds to me to have a wider soundstage, though that makes sense given that gaming headphones really do need precise spatial imaging.
5. Vocals are more prominent on MS2.
6. Detail is better on MS2.

I was actually still surprised at the quite decent sound on the Plantronics. It was an enjoyable listen to me though I am spoiled by the more natural sound from the MS2i and I definitely felt the Alessandro were better.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I think Alessandro never specifies what Grado-generation their cans are on the box?
 Anyway I still think it's rather confusing. The MS2e still have the 6.5 plug like the i-series, the box is the small one which are most associated with e-series but got introduced in the later phase of i-series.
 Thankfully both the MS2i and the MS2e seems to be well loved by all.


----------



## msknight

trellus said:


> I managed to snag a pair of the base model RIG 500 which came only with the closed, noise-isolating cups.
> 
> ...
> 
> I was actually still surprised at the quite decent sound on the Plantronics. It was an enjoyable listen to me though I am spoiled by the more natural sound from the MS2i and I definitely felt the Alessandro were better.


 
 Wow, that was fast!!! I'm impressed. Apologies for the delay, I was sleeping.
  
 Yes, the Plantronics woke me up to  headphones. I was surprised that headphones could sound that good for phones that cheap. The ones I used thirty years ago put me off phones over speakers... I guess things have changed and the quality of expensive phones back then, has dribbled through to more affordable phones in this day and age.
  
 I actually started with the closed back and then, because the seller made a mess of things, Plantronics themselves stepped in and sorted me out with the vented, which I prefer over the closed. I then got some Canfords off e-bay... had to do some repair work, and learned about impedance ... the hard way  ... but that's how I found I preferred open back, on-ear.
  
 In the mean time, yesterday, another twist of fate and a discussion with a supplier, saw me bag a pair of Musical Fidelity MF-100 on-ear. The seller said they were discontinued as they cost more to produce than the manufacturer could sell them for. Don't know whether to believe them, but time will tell when they get here. Reviews on Amazon are reasonably strong._ (I get further with a supplier when talking reasonably when things go wrong, rather than screaming down the phone and calling them names.)_ I mean... heck... for free I'm not complaining.
  
 But... more importantly... back to Grado... what you've detailed about the MS2 is exactly what I need. The question is now... whether to go with the MS2 or, because I read that they were a little bassy, to go with a different model.


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> I think Alessandro never specifies what Grado-generation their cans are on the box?
> Anyway I still think it's rather confusing. The MS2e still have the 6.5 plug like the i-series, the box is the small one which are most associated with e-series but got introduced in the later phase of i-series.
> Thankfully both the MS2i and the MS2e seems to be well loved by all.


 
 Its strange that the MS2e are terminated with a 1/4" jack?


----------



## msknight

So this is becoming a fight between the 225, the 325 and the MS2.


----------



## trellus

joseph69 said:


> Its strange that the MS2e are terminated with a 1/4" jack?


 
  
 I kind of like it.... it's the one pair of cans I have that I don't need to use a 1/4" adapter with my headphone amps and I usually use my open cans at my desk with such a headphone amp... of course, I do have some portable amps with 3.5mm mini-jacks, but I have a very nice Sennheiser 1/4" to 1/8" short little adapter that also provides strain relief, and so on the occasion I find I want to plug my MS2 into my phone or one of the portables, I have that in the case with the MS2.


----------



## trellus

msknight said:


> Wow, that was fast!!! I'm impressed. Apologies for the delay, I was sleeping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 


Curious that they would call the MS2 a little bassy - guess I would ask them, relative to what?   Definitely, the MS2 are not bassy in comparison to the RIG 500 cans.  I continued to do more listening after my last post, and I found more and more how V-shaped the RIG 500 are, and how bassy the 500 could get.  I could even imagine someone who likes the thump on the Plantronics RIG 500 being disappointed with the "bass-lite" MS2i, although I admit I've never heard the latest MS2 otherwise unofficially known as the MS2e.


 


I'm going to do so more comparison listening with the MS2i and SR325e this weekend, but I did post my very few brief observations a few posts back, and I found the 325e brighter than the MS2.  For me, it would come down to whether I wanted the more aggressive sound of the SR325e or the somewhat more laid back MS2i, for a given listening session, but I really like both.


----------



## trellus

msknight said:


> .
> .
> In the mean time, yesterday, another twist of fate and a discussion with a supplier, *saw me bag a pair of Musical Fidelity MF-100 on-ear.* The seller said they were discontinued as they cost more to produce than the manufacturer could sell them for. Don't know whether to believe them, but time will tell when they get here. Reviews on Amazon are reasonably strong._ (I get further with a supplier when talking reasonably when things go wrong, rather than screaming down the phone and calling them names.)_ I mean... heck... for free I'm not complaining.


 
  
 I found those on Amazon... they sure LOOK nice to me; they are visually appealing.  I'll be curious to hear what you think about them.


----------



## msknight

trellus said:


> I'm going to do so more comparison listening with the MS2i and SR325e this weekend, but I did post my very few brief observations a few posts back, and I found the 325e brighter than the MS2.  For me, it would come down to whether I wanted the more aggressive sound of the SR325e or the somewhat more laid back MS2i, for a given listening session, but I really like both.


 
  
 Mr Head P Hones posted on my other thread in general help...
  
 "Another vote for The grado sr225 are one of my favorite headphones for rock I would not go for the 325 though they are just way way too bright I mean I like a brighg headphones some times but those things are ridiculous"
  
 Given that I listen to a wide range, perhaps the 325 might be too bright? It doesn't look as if any shops near me, stock the 225 to be able to test, so this is very much going to be an internet legwork exercise.


----------



## msknight

trellus said:


> I found those on Amazon... they sure LOOK nice to me; they are visually appealing.  I'll be curious to hear what you think about them.


 
  
 You know... I started to try and write a review on the Rig 500, and stopped, because I realised I just don't know enough about headphones yet and I haven't got the confidence in my subjectivity... I might muddy the waters as well as the sound!


----------



## joseph69

trellus said:


> I kind of like it.... it's the one pair of cans I have that I don't need to use a 1/4" adapter with my headphone amps and I usually use my open cans at my desk with such a headphone amp... of course, I do have some portable amps with 3.5mm mini-jacks, but I have a very nice Sennheiser 1/4" to 1/8" short little adapter that also provides strain relief, and so on the occasion I find I want to plug my MS2 into my phone or one of the portables, I have that in the case with the MS2.


 
 I think you misunderstood my post…I to definitely think they should be terminated with a 1/4" jack (like they used to with the (i) series. Grado stopped using 1/4" on all their models below the GS1K when the (e) series were released.


----------



## trellus

joseph69 said:


> I think you misunderstood my post…I to definitely think they should be terminated with a 1/4" jack (like they used to with the (i) series. Grado stopped using 1/4" on all their models below the GS1K when the (e) series were released.



 


Ohhh... Sorry, yes, I went back and re-read it and I see you were responding to someone else who found it strange and you were finding it strange that they found it strange.


----------



## msknight

What's the difference... between the Alessandro Grado MS-2 and the Grado SR325e Prestige - or are they one and the same with different branding? I'm reading some listings, and reading people's comments and I'm getting confused as they seem to treat the two codes interchangeably.
  
 If they are the same, then I'll probably go for the 225e.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

msknight said:


> What's the difference... between the Alessandro Grado MS-2 and the Grado SR325e Prestige - or are they one and the same with different branding? I'm reading some listings, and reading people's comments and I'm getting confused as they seem to treat the two codes interchangeably.
> 
> If they are the same, then I'll probably go for the 225e.




My comparison of MS2i vs SR325i and PS500 here


----------



## msknight

ruthieandjohn said:


> My comparison of MS2i vs SR325i and PS500 here


 

 Thanks... so the two are different, and the 325i are the ones described as "bright" by a number of people.
  
 So in that case, I'll aim for the Alessandro Grado MS-2.
  
 Cheers  - I know where I'm aiming now.


----------



## james6333

msknight said:


> Thanks... so the two are different, and the 325i are the ones described as "bright" by a number of people.
> 
> So in that case, I'll aim for the Alessandro Grado MS-2.
> 
> Cheers  - I know where I'm aiming now.




I owned the MS2i at one point and thought they were a little too bright. now a few years later (took a break and just used speakers) and I have the PS500e and they seem about perfect. Grado sound without the edgy ness.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I have grown mightily bored with my 325e lately... Will be receiving my ad2000 at the end of June and I don't know if I'd want to let the 325e go. I'm thinking of either the ms2e or the rs1i. Oh mine I'm spending too much


----------



## msknight

The PS500e is a little out of my budget at the moment. What I'll do is go with the 225 for now and park the ps500 as a possible future purchase.


----------



## DavidA

msknight said:


> The PS500e is a little out of my budget at the moment. What I'll do is go with the 225 for now and park the ps500 as a possible future purchase


 
 I don't know if this will interest you but since you were looking at PS500e: http://www.head-fi.org/t/793136/grado-modders-go-ypsilon-elleven-acoustica-drivers-and-builds-thread/210#post_12598573
  
 If you can't build it others on the thread are regularly building and selling.
  
 And another thread that might interest you: http://www.head-fi.org/t/738035/senngrado-thread/420#post_12586115
  
 For the SR-225e: I've modded mine and its a fairly noticeable improvement:
 These are not mods that need to be done, just me tinkering, most of these ideas have come from the SR-60 mod thread, the SennGrado thread, the Non-Grado driver thread and now the Grado Modders go Ypsilon thread.  I found these old pictures of my old SR-225 that I had tinkered with and installed new cables since the original was too short and heavy, they have since been sold but will do for a general idea of what my prior post is talking about.

 This is the inside cup which holds the driver, there is a small patch of dynamat on the back of the driver magnet and most of the heat glue has been removed from this section of the cup.  Also opened up 2 additional vent holes

 This is the out side cup, notice all the glue around the edge and the strips of dynamat around the lower part of the cup.  Also have a felt disk on the grill in back of the button.
  
 Remember, do these mods at your own risk and YMMV


----------



## hawkeyeA

Could you guys recommend some songs/tunes which highlight some of the benchmarks for high end headphones? Things like separation, soundstage, etc?


----------



## ColonelBucket8

hawkeyea said:


> Could you guys recommend some songs/tunes which highlight some of the benchmarks for high end headphones? Things like separation, soundstage, etc?


----------



## james6333

hawkeyea said:


> Could you guys recommend some songs/tunes which highlight some of the benchmarks for high end headphones? Things like separation, soundstage, etc?




Kurt Elling's song "Undun"


----------



## joseph69

colonelbucket8 said:


>




 I've heard people speak of Amber Rubarth, but I've never heard any of her recordings.
 I just listened to "Full Moon In Paris" MBP>PWDll>KGST>009 and it sounded like I was listening to a binaural recording…excellent recommendation. I must say I was looking around the room at some points for something thats how "out of my head" it sounded. I'll be sampling/downloading this Artist and more from Chesky Records from HDtracks.
 Thanks!


----------



## boris65

exellent album must have!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> I've heard people speak of Amber Rubarth, but I've never heard any of her recordings.
> I just listened to "Full Moon In Paris" MBP>PWDll>KGST>009 and* it sounded like I was listening to a binaural recording*…excellent recommendation. I must say I was looking around the room at some points for something thats how "out of my head" it sounded. I'll be sampling/downloading this Artist and more from Chesky Records from HDtracks.
> Thanks!


 
 It sounded like a binaural recording because it IS a binaural recording... and I agree, it is GREAT!
  
 Computer Audiophile has a bit of technical data on the recording* here.*


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> It sounded like a binaural recording b
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 LOL!
 No wonder why it sounded like a binaural recording. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 Thanks for the link on the technical data.
  
 So being this was a binaural recording, can it really count for using to judge your system as compared to a regular recording? I would think not, bit that doesn't change the way I feel about how it sounded.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> No wonder why it sounded like a binaural recording.
> ...






"Scribbled Folk Symphonies" is Amber Rubarth's latest release... also available in binaural high resolution from HD Tracks.  For a while, there was a discount code listed on head-fi.org's first page (where all the tiles of various happenings like headphone meets and specials on some products are listed).  Go back in time.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!
> ...


 
 Thank you, I'm going to check it out.


----------



## hawkeyeA

No disrespect intended, but that tune "full moon in paris", sounds like nails on a chalkboard to me. 
  
 Would the Eagle's "Hell Freezes Over", be a good bed to experience these headphones?
  
 Cheers


----------



## joseph69

hawkeyea said:


> No disrespect intended, but that tune "full moon in paris", sounds like nails on a chalkboard to me.
> Would the Eagle's "Hell Freezes Over", be a good bed to experience these headphones?
> Cheers


 
 Really?
 What makes you say this?
 What does your system consist of…you don't have anything in your profile to see.


----------



## hawkeyeA

I'm running off a MacBook. Technically the "soudstage" and binaural aspects of the audio came through just fine. I'm merely complaining about the voice, tune and the constant repetition of the title of the song. (different taste i suppose).
  
 Cheers


----------



## joseph69

hawkeyea said:


> I'm running off a MacBook. Technically the "soudstage" and binaural aspects of the audio came through just fine. I'm merely complaining about the voice, tune and the constant repetition of the title of the song. (different taste i suppose).
> 
> Cheers


 
 Thought you meant the recording itself.


----------



## Blazer39

I bought grado G cushion to increase comfort with my grado sr225e however like lots of you said the sound changed to kinda worse (less full).
I have gotten used to L cush now but i don't want my G cush purchase go to waste 
Will washing it make pads softer and closer to the driver?!


----------



## bassboysam

blazer39 said:


> I bought grado G cushion to increase comfort with my grado sr225e however like lots of you said the sound changed to kinda worse (less full).
> I have gotten used to L cush now but i don't want my G cush purchase go to waste
> Will washing it make pads softer and closer to the driver?!



yes but not enough


----------



## DavidA

blazer39 said:


> I bought grado G cushion to increase comfort with my grado sr225e however like lots of you said the sound changed to kinda worse (less full).
> I have gotten used to L cush now but i don't want my G cush purchase go to waste
> Will washing it make pads softer and closer to the driver?!


 
 You could use the G cush as part of a SennGrado or other type of build where they might be designed with G cush to begin with.


----------



## Blazer39

davida said:


> You could use the G cush as part of a SennGrado or other type of build where they might be designed with G cush to begin with.




Hmm..i guess i will keep them for future modding.



bassboysam said:


> yes but not enough




Any idea how to properly wash them?!
Keep them on shampoo and water solution for 15min or just keep pressing on them for 2-3min(on water+ shampoo)?


----------



## msknight

My SR225 phones have just arrived. As if by timing, so did the Head Box S USB... Haven't even tested them properly and they're already impressive. Wow.


----------



## trellus

msknight said:


> My SR225 phones have just arrived. As if by timing, so did the Head Box S USB... Haven't even tested them properly and they're already impressive. Wow.




That's exciting! I love first-listening experiences.  If you like them already, it will likely get even better.


----------



## bassboysam

blazer39 said:


> Hmm..i guess i will keep them for future modding.
> Any idea how to properly wash them?!
> Keep them on shampoo and water solution for 15min or just keep pressing on them for 2-3min(on water+ shampoo)?




i use warm water and hair conditioner


----------



## msknight

Well, I'm coming to the same conclusion that DavidA highlighted, that the cable on the 225 is short and heavy. Going to give it a little while longer, but it does look like I'm going to end up changing them out.
  
 Any suggestions for what to replace them with please? I'm thinking Sen HD 480 cables, which I can get reasonably easily.


----------



## DavidA

msknight said:


> Well, I'm coming to the same conclusion that DavidA highlighted, that the cable on the 225 is short and heavy. Going to give it a little while longer, but it does look like I'm going to end up changing them out.
> 
> Any suggestions for what to replace them with please? I'm thinking Sen HD 480 cables, which I can get reasonably easily.


 
 I would try to get a cheap decent cable from amazon or other discount place and just chop off the connectors.  These two are fairly light and decent quality, I had the HD-700 version of the one from ebay and it was pretty good.
  
http://www.amazon.com/Replacement-Audio-upgrade-Sennheiser-Headphones/dp/B00KBBUKCG/ref=sr_1_2?
ie=UTF8&qid=1464299436&sr=8-2&keywords=HD-700+cable
  
 or
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Replacement-Audio-Cable-For-Sennheiser-HD414-HD420-HD430-HD600-HD580-Headphones-/321818366521?var=&hash=item4aedde9239m9I2o-DR1JB_4bGXKcMe_7g
  
 If you can build your own then use a star quad cable like Mogami or Canare and remove the outer plastic and sleeve it with paracord if you want it really light or leave the plastic on as I did, see below:
  

 The splitter is carbon fiber and the cable is Mogami 2893 star quad, this is about half the weight of the stock cable.


----------



## Darksyde

I've been a Grado fan for years now, but have had the pleasure of auditioning the Sennheiser HD800 recently (albeit, in a noisy store). Much to my surprise, they sounded lively, bright, and transparent. Any other Grado fans out there who have thoughts on the HD800? 
  
 Edit: I have a PS500, PS500e, RS2e, and GH1 mega review/comparison in the works!


----------



## DavidA

darksyde said:


> I've been a Grado fan for years now, but have had the pleasure of auditioning the Sennheiser HD800 recently (albeit, in a noisy store). Much to my surprise, they sounded lively, bright, and transparent. Any other Grado fans out there who have thoughts on the HD800?
> 
> Edit: I have a PS500, PS500e, RS2e, and GH1 mega review/comparison in the works!


 
 My Grado stable is only the SR-225e (modded), RS2e (modded) and a woody SR-60i, I also have a HD-800, SR-009 and a few others. 
  
 The problem with the HD-800 for many is finding the right amp that pairs well with it while most Grados that I have tried (GS-1000e, PS-500e, RS1i, RS1e, SR-325e), mine included is that they are not as amp picky.  My current amp for the HD-800 is a BH Crack (w/ upgraded caps and tubes), while it sounds really good, I've also heard the HD-800 on a few other amps that make it sound better than what the BH Crack can do, granted most of these amps are in the $2000+ range and really are diminishing returns to me.


----------



## Darksyde

davida said:


> My Grado stable is only the SR-225e (modded), RS2e (modded) and a woody SR-60i, I also have a HD-800, SR-009 and a few others.
> 
> The problem with the HD-800 for many is finding the right amp that pairs well with it while most Grados that I have tried (GS-1000e, PS-500e, RS1i, RS1e, SR-325e), mine included is that they are not as amp picky.  My current amp for the HD-800 is a BH Crack (w/ upgraded caps and tubes), while it sounds really good, I've also heard the HD-800 on a few other amps that make it sound better than what the BH Crack can do, granted most of these amps are in the $2000+ range and really are diminishing returns to me.


 

 Thank you for the reply. Grados are certainly easy to drive! If I get the HD800, I will look into the BH Crack as I have heard only good things about it.
  
 I listen to a lot of alternative rock, and I haven't seen a lot of people comment on the HD800's ability to perform with those types of genres. There's a local head-fi meet on Saturday and I'm hoping to get a better chance to listen to the Senns, but I was curious about your experience with the HD800's rock-ability. Is it a waste to have headphones like that to listen to rock with?
  
 Cheers!


----------



## joseph69

darksyde said:


> Is it a waste to have headphones like that to listen to rock with?


 
 You may just have the perfect HP's for Rock already.


----------



## DavidA

joseph69 said:


> You may just have the perfect HP's for Rock already.


 
@Darksyde , I have to agree with the above, while the HD-800 will do rock quite well its strong points are classical and jazz to me.  FWIW I think the HD-700 does rock better than the HD-800 and is a little less amp picky.


----------



## whirlwind

darksyde said:


> I've been a Grado fan for years now, but have had the pleasure of auditioning the Sennheiser HD800 recently (albeit, in a noisy store). Much to my surprise, they sounded lively, bright, and transparent. Any other Grado fans out there who have thoughts on the HD800?
> 
> Edit: I have a PS500, PS500e, RS2e, and GH1 mega review/comparison in the works!


 
 I am a Grado fan and a fan of the HD800.
  
 I fell in love with it the first time that I heard it and have never looked back. It is far more amp picky than your Grado's ....but with the right gear it is wonderful, for many genre of music.
  
 The bass gets better with better gear ...it can be deep , tight and very , very controlled.
  
 Grab you a nice OTL amp and enjoy.   Grados and HD800 compliment each other pretty well IMO.


----------



## CH23

darksyde said:


> I've been a Grado fan for years now, but have had the pleasure of auditioning the Sennheiser HD800 recently (albeit, in a noisy store). Much to my surprise, they sounded lively, bright, and transparent. Any other Grado fans out there who have thoughts on the HD800?
> 
> Edit: I have a PS500, PS500e, RS2e, and GH1 mega review/comparison in the works!


 

 years ago, i had a modded koss portapro, and was looking for something better, audited a number of headphones:
 Grado sr325is, which i found overly bright (at the time)
 HD800, which i found sounding too clinical (at the time)
 RS2, which i found great, but slightly too treble-ish (at the time)
 i bought the latter.
  
 since then i upgraded all components, from audio file to amp, and everything in between.

 quite recently i had another listen to the HD800(s) and found them to be fantastic sounding, and quite the opponent for my PS1000 and RS1.
 they are a bit more analitical than my grados, but they're lovely sounding, as you said, lively, bright, and transparent.


----------



## JoeDoe

darksyde said:


> I listen to a lot of alternative rock, and I haven't seen a lot of people comment on the HD800's ability to perform with those types of genres. There's a local head-fi meet on Saturday and I'm hoping to get a better chance to listen to the Senns, but I was curious about your experience with the HD800's rock-ability. Is it a waste to have headphones like that to listen to rock with?
> 
> Cheers!


 
  
 I'm one of the few who will not recommend the 800 for rock-based music. It does have stunning clarity and separation, but it'll never give you that low end thump that others will. I like to not only hear, but _feel_ kick drums, and the 800 is a feel-only kind of headphone. If you're wanting the best for that genre in that price range, I'd look up the GH1 or RS1i from Grado, or go the Beyerydynamic or Hifiman route. The T1 and the HE560 and/or HE6 are pretty keen on rock music to these ears! And much like the HD800, they are a little amp-picky too!


----------



## JoeDoe

From the PS1000 thread: 
  
 "Thought I'd drop some thoughts on a new setup I've got for the PS1k.
  
 Sold the Woo WA7tp (something about the low end was just 'off') and in its stead, picked up a Liquid Carbon. Right now the AK100ii is serving as the DAC until a pair of balanced interconnects can go between my Emotiva DC-1 and the LC. 
  
 In any case, this amp is GREAT with the Grado. This is easily the most realistic soundstage/separation I've heard from a headphone. Things sound so clean and so rich and so _real._ The decay on cymbals is just unreal, as are the nuance-y things like fingers sliding on strings or ghosted bass drum hits. Loving this rig right now and I'm hoping for a slight improvement come balanced cables!
  
 Oh, AND i've got a pair of Alpha Primes en route so the wife doesn't have to listen to all of my music with me "
  
 I was hitting up @Oteil yesterday and I'm pretty sure I was annoying the snot out of him going on and on about how great the PS1k's sound. I'm telling you guys, they are incredible coming from this little amp. I'd been recommended using an SS amp for the PS1k and I'll admit I was skeptical at first, but this really is just a different level of performance than what I'm used to. Sonic. Bliss!


----------



## Dillan

I gotta agree with most people that HD800's (to my ears) sound better with jazz or classical.
  
 For rock music you may get more enjoyment with something else. To me if I want incredible detail and transparency I go with HD800.. if I want to really enjoy my music I grab something fun!
  
 Just my 2 cents!


----------



## swspiers

darksyde said:


> I've been a Grado fan for years now, but have had the pleasure of auditioning the Sennheiser HD800 recently (albeit, in a noisy store). Much to my surprise, they sounded lively, bright, and transparent. Any other Grado fans out there who have thoughts on the HD800?
> 
> Edit: I have a PS500, PS500e, RS2e, and GH1 mega review/comparison in the works!




The HD 800S is the best I've ever heard: even better than the classic 800.

YMMV...


----------



## Darksyde

Thank you for all of your responses! It's good to see that Grado fans can appreciate the HD-800s (it always seemed to me that you would be in one camp or the other). The curiosity began with me when I got my GH1s and was comparing them with thr RS2e. While I liked the bass on the GH1, I found that it lacked the ethereal presentation of the RS2e. Furthermore, while the GH1 sound great with the G-cush, it got me thinking about the soundstage and separation that I'm generally missing with Grados. The HD800 surprised me when I heard how clear and free the vocals were, and the less pronounced midbass along with the large soundstage created a sense of transparency and beauty that I've largely found unique to the RS2e.

It's nice to have options!


----------



## joseph69

So my nephew just came to my house with a pair of Beats Solo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 As soon as he walked through the door I said to him to go back outside and throw them in the garbage pail on the side of the house! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He goes on to tell me he got a great deal and these were $200.00 but I got them for $100.00. I plugged them  directly into my MBP to have a listen to "The Falcon" by Bob James & Earl Klugh…for about 30 seconds! I also had him listen as well. I then plugged my 80i directly into the MBP and had him listen, and immediately there was a smile on his face from ear to ear! He couldn't believe how *real* everything sounded and was blown away! I told him never to bring the Beats in my house again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the next time he buys a pair of HP's for $100.00 to buy an 80x. I hope he learned from his experience and doesn't buy a HP to make a fashion statement (NOT) and because all the other teens have them.
 I hope he has seen the light! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 My apologies to everyone for listening to the Beats.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> So my nephew just came to my house with a pair of Beats Solo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Beats? BEATS??? BEATS go with Grado like a duck goes to water.... here:
  

  
 ..and some of the biggest Gradoholics keep Beats in the trunk of their car...
  
  
  

  
 Why, even Sennheiser gets onto the Beats bandwagon...


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Beats? BEATS??? BEATS go with Grado like a duck goes to water.... here:
> ..and some of the biggest Gradoholics keep Beats in the trunk of their car...


 
  
 John, please don't tell me thats your trunk, please!


----------



## Dillan

You guys are cracking me up!
  
 Beats did a good thing IMO, introduced the world that its OK to spend more than $20 on headphones. Only problem is, well.. beats sound terrible.


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> You guys are cracking me up!
> 
> Beats did a good thing IMO, introduced the world that its OK to spend more than $20 on headphones.* Only problem is, well.. beats sound terrible.*


 
 Your not kidding!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> John, please don't tell me thats your trunk, please!


 
 Yep!  Does it help that I balance the Beats in the back with a Sennheiser in the seat?
  

  
  
 ...and of course, I ONLY listen to music from the finest vinyl in my car, using my dash-mounted turntable.  When I roll down the street, folks behind me wave with just one finger extended, I think in appreciation of my mean speed of 1 mph so the record doesn't skip!


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Yep!  Does it help that I balance the Beats in the back with a Sennheiser in the seat?


 
 I knew that was your car!
 No, it doesn't really help, but I do like your car so we'll let you slide for owning the Beats.


----------



## browser of hi-fi

Hi. I have recently bought a pair of 325e headphones. I'm using a mojo or dragonfly to drive them. On some music I found them slightly bass light, others music spot on. I bought some TTVJ flat pads to see if this was enough to just mildly increase bass to become perfect for me. However the bass increase is too much. Any thoughts or suggestions for a bass level between the two pads? I'm disappointed as reading Tyll's pad comparison I expected a very subtle change. 
Would washing the flats help? 
Thanks. Paul.


----------



## browser of hi-fi

browser of hi-fi said:


> Hi. I have recently bought a pair of 325e headphones. I'm using a mojo or dragonfly to drive them. On some music I found them slightly bass light, others music spot on. I bought some TTVJ flat pads to see if this was enough to just mildly increase bass to become perfect for me. However the bass increase is too much. Any thoughts or suggestions for a bass level between the two pads? I'm disappointed as reading Tyll's pad comparison I expected a very subtle change.
> Would washing the flats help?
> Thanks. Paul.



No problem with the treble though, love the sharpness and clarity.


----------



## james6333

browser of hi-fi said:


> Hi. I have recently bought a pair of 325e headphones. I'm using a mojo or dragonfly to drive them. On some music I found them slightly bass light, others music spot on. I bought some TTVJ flat pads to see if this was enough to just mildly increase bass to become perfect for me. However the bass increase is too much. Any thoughts or suggestions for a bass level between the two pads? I'm disappointed as reading Tyll's pad comparison I expected a very subtle change.
> Would washing the flats help?
> Thanks. Paul.




Try Making the inside hole of the flat pads bigger. More free volume will reduce the bass peak.


----------



## joseph69

browser of hi-fi said:


> Hi. I have recently bought a pair of 325e headphones. I'm using a mojo or dragonfly to drive them. On some music I found them slightly bass light, others music spot on. I bought some TTVJ flat pads to see if this was enough to just mildly increase bass to become perfect for me. However the bass increase is too much. Any thoughts or suggestions for a bass level between the two pads? I'm disappointed as reading Tyll's pad comparison I expected a very subtle change.
> Would washing the flats help?
> Thanks. Paul.


 
 TTVJ flat pads bring the drivers closer to your ears, giving you more bass/less treble/less sound-stage.
*Don't *mod your $35.00 flat pads…buy Grado (S) cushions and try them out first in "stock" form. If you still don't like the results, do the quarter mod to the (S) cushions. Most cut a hole the size of a quarter exposing the drivers. I sharpened the edges a pipe (I don't remember the pipe size) that fit exactly into the back holes (the cup side) of the (S) cushions and a hammer and stamped the foam out of the driver side (from behind) leaving me with a perfectly round circle, and the same exact size holes front/back so the (S) cushions fit perfectly onto the cups. This will give you a happy/medium between the "stock" (L) cushion and TTVJ flat pads.


----------



## krud484

My brother has an HD800 in house and I regularly check it out for an hour or two every other week just about. The lineage with it is through a completely balanced chain.
  
 Moon Audio 4-pin XLR HP cable -> Schiit Mjolnir 2 balanced -> Benchmark DAC 2 balanced
  
 It’s worth mentioning there is a mixture of clean power involving a linear power supply, power conditioner, and separate audio grade powerline surge protector. So playback is clean, not as thick sounding as plugging directly into the wall.
  
 The Mjolnir has some Telefunkens in it. With that said, the tonality is quite neutral with that sibilant treble some folk’s get on the HD800 smoothed out.  When I go to the HD800, I typically throw a barrage of genres at it and it certainly is a genre master. There really isn’t one it does better than the other. Rock, metal, electronic, ambient, jazz, classical, reggae, even hip hop all sound nice and faithful.
  
 The two standout strengths that best everything I've ever tried are the soundstage and the imaging. It is stunning the amount of detailed realism. Instantly, I notice the transparency in some albums sounding wider or narrower than others which is always refreshing. The midrange and L/R separation is abundantly clear and dynamic with 3D presentation. As far as balanced is concerned, the soundstage is completely flat, open, and wide. This helps the imaging because unbalanced isn’t quite as pinpoint. For example, something you hear in right channel is actually further out or it might really be in the midrange. The lifelike quality transports me right there in the room with the artist hearing their intentions.
  
 Bass is just as someone mentioned above, really tight and controlled. It still has a deep extension to it. That treble punch in the kick drum isn’t as in your face as certain Grado HPs but is neutral in power and decay. It could be this setup, but the HD800 produces more air on vocals, strings, and wind instruments than any other headphone I’ve tried.
  
 The thing about the Sennheiser HD800, it’s not as musical as some of my Grados. I wouldn’t call it clinical but is an analytical headphone. It’s not slicing the music apart; it provides a more critical approach. I just find myself more emotionally attached to the music with a Grado. The engagement, fun factor, and fresh perspective of the HD800 are what keep me coming back.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

browser of hi-fi said:


> Hi. I have recently bought a pair of 325e headphones. I'm using a mojo or dragonfly to drive them. On some music I found them slightly bass light, others music spot on. I bought some TTVJ flat pads to see if this was enough to just mildly increase bass to become perfect for me. However the bass increase is too much. Any thoughts or suggestions for a bass level between the two pads? I'm disappointed as reading Tyll's pad comparison I expected a very subtle change.
> Would washing the flats help?
> Thanks. Paul.


I believe quarter-modded HD414 pads will be best for you. Joseph just described the best way to quarter-mod the pads, now we'll have to see if you like the S pads more or the yellow hd414 pads more. I had the hd414 pads on my last 325is and I loved them


----------



## Krutsch

swspiers said:


> The HD 800S is the best I've ever heard: even better than the classic 800.
> 
> YMMV...


 

 I have to stop spending on electronics and move to a flagship set of cans.
  
 I was all set to make the HD-800S the next purchase, but now I am weighing the GS2Ke, after reading some of the posts in that thread.


----------



## james6333

krutsch said:


> I was all set to make the HD-800S the next purchase, but now I am weighing the GS2Ke, after reading some of the posts in that thread.




Same thing for me.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Anyone have got the m9xx here? Will it pair nicely with the GS1k or PS1k?


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> From the PS1000 thread:
> 
> "Thought I'd drop some thoughts on a new setup I've got for the PS1k.
> 
> ...


 
 i'm not the one to say "i told you so" but i (and another one or two folks) told you so !


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*Grado PS1000 vs. GS1000i vs. GH1/G*
  
 Despite the fact that my rankings *here* indirectly provide a ranking of the Grado PS1000. GS1000i, and GH1 with G cush ("GS1/G"), I decided to compare them directly using my 10-feature 3-way rankings as further described in that same post.  
  
 The ranking derived for the above post would be GS1000i > GH1/G > PS1000.  My direct comparison ranked them in the same order, with a bit more detail about in which area each headphone excelled.
  
 Here they are:
  


*PS1000 (top) costs the most; GH1000i (middle) sounds the best, with most transparency and soundstage, and the GH1 with non-stock G cushions (over ear instead of on ear) sounded nearly as good and excelled at treble detail.*
  
 The following table ranks the three headphones in  a first place (blue), second place (red), thirdplace (yellow) sense, on each of 10 acoustic features. Higher numbers are better (first place = 3 points). Ties have fractional points (1.5)
  

*PS1000 excelled at preserving the pitch of bass notes and maintaining the brassy timbre of reed organ  and most sensitive to small changes in sound in complex sound; GS1000i excelled at soundstage and transparency, and GS1/G was best at treble detail, as measured by bass finger pluck.*
  
 As found in earlier tests, the GH1 headphone behaves significantly differently (better) when the G cush over ear cushions are used instead of the stock L on-ear bowls.
  
 The overall order of acoustic test scores from these direct comparisons was the same indirectly determined by combining  multiple three-way comparisons in the post cited at the start of this post.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

damn it John... After the ps500 I've come to the conclusion that I won't buy another pair of non-traditional Grados (that is, those that don't follow the RS1 signature), but that post of yours made me think again... The GH1 is now on the waiting list


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> damn it John... After the ps500 I've come to the conclusion that I won't buy another pair of non-traditional Grados (that is, those that don't follow the RS1 signature), but that post of yours made me think again... *The GH1 is now on the waiting list*


 
 Excellent choice…can't go wrong with this HP using either the "stock" (L) or (G) cushions, IMO the (G) cushions take the GH1 to another level in every way!


----------



## ESL-1

williamleonhart said:


> damn it John... After the ps500 I've come to the conclusion that I won't buy another pair of non-traditional Grados (that is, those that don't follow the RS1 signature), but that post of yours made me think again... The GH1 is now on the waiting list




By waiting list do you mean you have a GH1 one order with a dealer? I do know that as of teo weeks ago Grado had probably less than a dozen left, maybe half that number.

Good luck, as Joseph says you will not regret it......

:rolleyes:


----------



## Anmldr

Quick question. Been a while since I've been on. Looking to get a full woody jacket or cups, but Martin doesn't seem to be doing these anymore. Any suggestions on where to look?


----------



## DavidA

anmldr said:


> Quick question. Been a while since I've been on. Looking to get a full woody jacket or cups, but Martin doesn't seem to be doing these anymore. Any suggestions on where to look?


 

 Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/search?q=grado%20cups&ref=auto1
  
http://symphones.com/page-v6/
  
http://www.ellevenacoustica.com/products


----------



## joseph69

How many of you have their Grados with balanced cables using a fully balanced system? Is there a significant SQ between balanced/SE with the easily driven Grados?
  
 I'm asking because all of the sudden the GS2Ke has an optional balanced cable and I'm probably most certain to own them one day with the balanced cable option, so this has me quite curious as to why? I already have the fully balanced PWDll and balanced XLR cables as well, so I'm considering ordering a GS-X Mk2, which in this case I would have my PS1K/GH1/RS1i re-cabled to balanced as well...or I will just keep them SE and continue to use my GS-1 with the dynalo+ modules being I'd only be using half the
 GS-X Mk2's power if I left my Grado SE, so it would be a waste of money. OTOH, if I would like to try other HP's in the future that benefit/demand more power to drive them, the GS-X Mk2 would offer all options.
  
 I'm asking for opinions/impressions from those who heard/have their Grado balanced with a fully balanced system if it is worth the SQ before buying the GS-X Mk2, and why all of the sudden is the GS2Ke offering the balanced cable option when it is an easily driven HP? Thanks


----------



## DavidA

joseph69 said:


> How many of you have their Grados with balanced cables using a fully balanced system? Is there a significant SQ between balanced/SE with the easily driven Grados?
> 
> I'm asking because all of the sudden the GS2Ke has an optional balanced cable and I'm probably most certain to own them one day with the balanced cable option, so this has me quite curious as to why? I already have the fully balanced PWDll and balanced XLR cables as well, so I'm considering ordering a GS-X Mk2, which in this case I would have my PS1K/GH1/RS1i re-cabled to balanced as well...or I will just keep them SE and continue to use my GS-1 with the dynalo+ modules being I'd only be using half the
> GS-X Mk2's power if I left my Grado SE, so it would be a waste of money. OTOH, if I would like to try other HP's in the future that benefit/demand more power to drive them, the GS-X Mk2 would offer all options.
> ...


 
 I've only heard my friends GS-1000e balanced on a EC Balancing Act, to me it didn't make any difference, he also had an adapter to go back to SE so I was able to hear it both ways with a quick cable change.  It did make a difference for the HD-800/S, T1 and a few other headphones on the same setup.  It was a simple change to just the terminator from the TRS to a XLR and having the adapter means you can still use them on other SE amps.  Hope others can give you more opinions.


----------



## krud484

joseph69 said:


> How many of you have their Grados with balanced cables using a fully balanced system? Is there a significant SQ between balanced/SE with the easily driven Grados?
> 
> I'm asking because all of the sudden the GS2Ke has an optional balanced cable and I'm probably most certain to own them one day with the balanced cable option, so this has me quite curious as to why? I already have the fully balanced PWDll and balanced XLR cables as well, so I'm considering ordering a GS-X Mk2, which in this case I would have my PS1K/GH1/RS1i re-cabled to balanced as well...or I will just keep them SE and continue to use my GS-1 with the dynalo+ modules being I'd only be using half the
> GS-X Mk2's power if I left my Grado SE, so it would be a waste of money. OTOH, if I would like to try other HP's in the future that benefit/demand more power to drive them, the GS-X Mk2 would offer all options.
> ...


 

 It's funny you mention the GS-X Mk2. I've been looking at a somewhat future proof balanced amp. If you do get the GS2ke balanced, it comes as a 4-pin XLR. The Mk2 looks like it has the dual 3-pin XLR headphone input. There might be an adapter for that, I'm not too sure. Supposedly, the GS2ke balanced comes with an 1/4 unbalanced adapter.
  
 For Grado to go balanced it's certainly saying something about the market. All the other brands high end $1000+ headphones offer up a balanced cable option. Hopefully balanced isn't just another fad like 3D television, which then people turned to 4K. This is the first headphone Grado released with a balanced option. This would have to be a testing ground for whatever succeeds the "e" series. $170 for the add on isn't bad. Sennheiser charges $300+, so does Moon Audio for the dragon cables.
  
 I'm a iFi guy all the way, their new iCan Pro amp has all the bell and whistles I'm looking for. The only problem is, it's almost the same price as the GS2ke. Going balanced is a big move, it does mean gradually getting new cables for your headphones. It's easier to take it one step at a time.


----------



## joseph69

davida said:


> I've only heard my friends GS-1000e balanced on a EC Balancing Act, to me it didn't make any difference, he also had an adapter to go back to SE so I was able to hear it both ways with a quick cable change.  It did make a difference for the HD-800/S, T1 and a few other headphones on the same setup.  It was a simple change to just the terminator from the TRS to a XLR and having the adapter means you can still use them on other SE amps.  Hope others can give you more opinions.


 
 I've also read many times how one HP benefits from balanced and another doesn't like you've mentioned…but these are harder to drive HP's, not Grados.
  


krud484 said:


> It's funny you mention the GS-X Mk2. I've been looking at a somewhat future proof balanced amp. If you do get the GS2ke balanced, it comes as a 4-pin XLR. The Mk2 looks like it has the dual 3-pin XLR headphone input. There might be an adapter for that, I'm not too sure. Supposedly, the GS2ke balanced comes with an 1/4 unbalanced adapter.
> 
> For Grado to go balanced it's certainly saying something about the market. All the other brands high end $1000+ headphones offer up a balanced cable option. Hopefully balanced isn't just another fad like 3D television, which then people turned to 4K. This is the first headphone Grado released with a balanced option. This would have to be a testing ground for whatever succeeds the "e" series. $170 for the add on isn't bad. Sennheiser charges $300+, so does Moon Audio for the dragon cables.
> 
> I'm a iFi guy all the way, their new iCan Pro amp has all the bell and whistles I'm looking for. The only problem is, it's almost the same price as the GS2ke. Going balanced is a big move, it does mean gradually getting new cables for your headphones. It's easier to take it one step at a time.


 
 I didn't realize the GS2Ke is a 4-pin…I knew the Mk2 was a 3-pin output, thanks for pointing that out. I've never had the opportunity to hear a fully balanced system (beside my 009/KGST) simply because I never had an amp with both options when I borrowed the HE1K/HD-800 and had the T1 for a short time so unfortunately I've never been able to A/B the differences for myself. Like @DavidA said,[size=x-small] most people agree certain HP's definitely benefit from being balanced but I [/size]can't[size=x-small] see the Grado benefiting. This seems to possibly be a marketing strategy as you said. I wouldn't mind getting the Mk2 being they are on hand for delivery as of right now, and also getting my Grados re-cabled if I knew for sure they would benefit being all of my HP's besides the 009 are Grados…at least for now. I am waiting for another member who just received the GS2Ke SE and is returning it for the balanced model to report back with his opinions/impressions on the SQ differences.[/size]
  
 Thank you for the input, both of you!


----------



## PAM005

@joseph69 - i'll bet you don't have this headphone yet "Grado PS-60i" !!!


----------



## joseph69

pam005 said:


> @joseph69 - i'll bet you don't have this headphone yet "Grado PS-60i" !!!


 
 Nice!
 What material are the cups…anodized aluminum?


----------



## PAM005

joseph69 said:


> Nice!
> What material are the cups…anodized aluminum?




100% Brass


----------



## joseph69

pam005 said:


> 100% Brass


 
 Very nice!
 Did you make them yourself, and also hows the weight?


----------



## krud484

joseph69 said:


> I've also read many times how one HP benefits from balanced and another doesn't like you've mentioned…but these are harder to drive HP's, not Grados.
> 
> I didn't realize the GS2Ke is a 4-pin…I knew the Mk2 was a 3-pin output, thanks for pointing that out. I've never had the opportunity to hear a fully balanced system (beside my 009/KGST) simply because I never had an amp with both options when I borrowed the HE1K/HD-800 and had the T1 for a short time so unfortunately I've never been able to A/B the differences for myself. Like @DavidA said,[size=x-small] most people agree certain HP's definitely benefit from being balanced but I [/size]can't[size=x-small] see the Grado benefiting. This seems to possibly be a marketing strategy as you said. I wouldn't mind getting the Mk2 being they are on hand for delivery as of right now, and also getting my Grados re-cabled if I knew for sure they would benefit being all of my HP's besides the 009 are Grados…at least for now. I am waiting for another member who just received the GS2Ke SE and is returning it for the balanced model to report back with his opinions/impressions on the SQ differences.[/size]
> 
> Thank you for the input, both of you!


 

 The other thing to consider is having a DAC that has a balanced output. The iFi DAC I have doesn't have any balanced output. I've heard it with a balanced amp and the differences back and forth are negligible. That's what makes the iCan Pro tough to justify. If iFi does release a DSD Pro DAC it's rumored to be in that $2k range.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Not many Grado folks here do their higher end HPs with some sort of balanced connection. Personally, I would only have balanced cables installed to the HPs I think would benefit the most. The GH1 would be off limits for limited edition reasons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'll throw my hat in the ring, I had the GS2ke preordered with the balanced cable option. The turnaround for it was a few days later than standard cable version. My brother is just as interested in it as I am, so I'm looking forward to listening to it on his setup as well. I also have a Pono player for which I need an adapter but it'll be another way to get a balanced signal.


----------



## PAM005

joseph69 said:


> Very nice!
> Did you make them yourself, and also hows the weight?


 

 No, did order at Rholupat. Weight is much more as plastic cups, but still comfortable. And sound did really improve


----------



## joseph69

krud484 said:


> The other thing to consider is having a DAC that has a balanced output. The iFi DAC I have doesn't have any balanced output. I've heard it with a balanced amp and the differences back and forth are negligible. That's what makes the iCan Pro tough to justify. If iFi does release a DSD Pro DAC it's rumored to be in that $2k range.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, my PS-Audio PWD-ll/Bridge-ll is fully balanced (so maybe I'll hear a nice difference) which is why I want to use it to its fullest potential. The 009 of course is already being used fully balanced. I know not many people balance their Grados, but I'm already in the process (right now) of buying the mk2, so I'm going to be balancing my PS1K/RS1i and possibly the GH1 and I'm sure I'll be buying the GS2Ke as well. Plus now I have the option to use balanced/SE HP's and hear/buy other HP's that need more power.  I can't wait for you to get the GS2Ke and here your impressions with the balanced cable! iFi getting up there with their prices!!!


----------



## joseph69

pam005 said:


> No, did order at Rholupat. Weight is much more as plastic cups, but still comfortable. And sound did really improve


 
 Very nice, enjoy!


----------



## PAM005

joseph69 said:


> Very nice, enjoy!




Thanks, i'll give you back "your" thread !


----------



## joseph69

@krud484 
 BTW, the mk2 has a 4-pin XLR HP out and a 3-pin as well? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Justin verified this for me being I thought it was 3-pin only when you pointed this out…it looks like a 3-pin? Maybe we're looking at an older model or it is an option of your choice?


----------



## joseph69

Grado has confirmed they will balance my HP's for me when they receive more cables!
 Thanks again, Grado! Also purchased a silver GS-Xmk2/DACT which should be arriving in a few weeks… Ijust made this shipping batch! I'll also be putting my *MINT* GS-1 with Dynalo+ module and DACT attenuator up for sale as soon as I get the mk2. If anyone is interested PM me, thanks.


----------



## GreenBow

pam005 said:


> @joseph69 - i'll bet you don't have this headphone yet "Grado PS-60i" !!!


 
  
 Haha, those are ridiculously beautiful and gorgeous. Congratulations.


----------



## White Lotus

anmldr said:


> Quick question. Been a while since I've been on. Looking to get a full woody jacket or cups, but Martin doesn't seem to be doing these anymore. Any suggestions on where to look?




Try this thread:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/119314/post-your-grado-mods/7125#post_12615389

Some really talented wood turners there who absolutely love modding grados.

These are mine, the wood was made by the user 7keys:


----------



## joseph69

white lotus said:


> Try this thread:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/119314/post-your-grado-mods/7125#post_12615389
> 
> ...


 
 Those are beautiful!
@7keys makes some really nice cups.


----------



## MacedonianHero

krud484 said:


> It's funny you mention the GS-X Mk2. I've been looking at a somewhat future proof balanced amp. If you do get the GS2ke balanced, it comes as a 4-pin XLR. The Mk2 looks like it has the dual 3-pin XLR headphone input. There might be an adapter for that, I'm not too sure. Supposedly, the GS2ke balanced comes with an 1/4 unbalanced adapter.
> 
> For Grado to go balanced it's certainly saying something about the market. All the other brands high end $1000+ headphones offer up a balanced cable option. Hopefully balanced isn't just another fad like 3D television, which then people turned to 4K. This is the first headphone Grado released with a balanced option. This would have to be a testing ground for whatever succeeds the "e" series. $170 for the add on isn't bad. Sennheiser charges $300+, so does Moon Audio for the dragon cables.
> 
> I'm a iFi guy all the way, their new iCan Pro amp has all the bell and whistles I'm looking for. The only problem is, it's almost the same price as the GS2ke. Going balanced is a big move, it does mean gradually getting new cables for your headphones. It's easier to take it one step at a time.


 
 The GS-X Mk2 has both dual 3 pin XLRs and a 4 pin XLR. You're covered.


----------



## joseph69

macedonianhero said:


> The GS-X Mk2 has both dual 3 pin XLRs and a 4 pin XLR. You're covered.


 
 Justin did confirm this for me when I ordered the mk2. I had seen a single 3-pin XLR in some photos of the mk2…maybe this was an earlier version of the mk2 I was looking at? I can now clearly see in other photos there is a 4-pin single XLR output.
 Are the dual 3-pin outputs and dual SE outputs integrated? I'm stumped about this.
 Thanks.


----------



## MacedonianHero

joseph69 said:


> Justin did confirm this for me when I ordered the mk2. I had seen a single 3-pin XLR in some photos of the mk2…maybe this was an earlier version of the mk2 I was looking at? I can now clearly see in other photos there is a 4-pin single XLR output.
> Are the dual 3-pin outputs and dual SE outputs integrated? I'm stumped about this.
> Thanks.


 
 Yep...mine's a few years old and they are all there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They've always been there. The MK1 however was only SE or dual 3pin XLR (owned that one in the past).


----------



## joseph69

macedonianhero said:


> Yep...mine's a few years old and they are all there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you for clarifying this for me.
 I made this shipping batch so I should be receiving it soon!


----------



## MacedonianHero

joseph69 said:


> Thank you for clarifying this for me.
> I made this shipping batch so I should be receiving it soon!


 
 You should be VERY impressed...congrats!


----------



## joseph69

macedonianhero said:


> You should be VERY impressed...congrats!


 
 Thank you very much!


----------



## krud484

joseph69 said:


> Yes, my PS-Audio PWD-ll/Bridge-ll is fully balanced (so maybe I'll hear a nice difference) which is why I want to use it to its fullest potential. The 009 of course is already being used fully balanced. I know not many people balance their Grados, but I'm already in the process (right now) of buying the mk2, so I'm going to be balancing my PS1K/RS1i and possibly the GH1 and I'm sure I'll be buying the GS2Ke as well. Plus now I have the option to use balanced/SE HP's and hear/buy other HP's that need more power.  I can't wait for you to get the GS2Ke and here your impressions with the balanced cable! iFi getting up there with their prices!!!


 
 A little googling and your PS-Audio PWD-II is a beauty! Likewise on the impressions, I can't wait for you to get the Mk2 and balance your Grados. It'll be exciting times here in the Grado threads!






joseph69 said:


> @krud484
> BTW, the mk2 has a 4-pin XLR HP out and a 3-pin as well?
> 
> 
> ...


 
 When I looked at their photos, even in high res, I couldn't spot the 4-pin XLR input in front or back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm no where close to a decision on a balanced amp. The Cavalli Liquid Carbon looks great for it's price range, but the new run of them is already gone. The Headamp GS-X Mk2 is pretty intriguing now if it really has the 4-pin XLR. The iFi iCan Pro has GE vacuum tubes & it apparently also has a SS mode too...


----------



## White Lotus




----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> How many of you have their Grados with balanced cables using a fully balanced system? *Is there a significant SQ between balanced/SE with the easily driven Grados?*
> 
> I'm asking because all of the sudden the GS2Ke has an optional balanced cable and I'm probably most certain to own them one day with the balanced cable option, so this has me quite curious as to why? I already have the fully balanced PWDll and balanced XLR cables as well, so I'm considering ordering a GS-X Mk2, which in this case I would have my PS1K/GH1/RS1i re-cabled to balanced as well...or I will just keep them SE and continue to use my GS-1 with the dynalo+ modules being I'd only be using half the
> GS-X Mk2's power if I left my Grado SE, so it would be a waste of money. OTOH, if I would like to try other HP's in the future that benefit/demand more power to drive them, the GS-X Mk2 would offer all options.
> ...


 
 IMO any improvements usually comes from the amp being designed/intended to be used as a balanced amp. (double the power vs it's single ended output?)
  
 I use the RSA intruder as my portable DAC/amp, it has very good synergy with my Grados (for a portable) and I was very tempted to balance at least one of my Grados (probably my PS500 would be the guinea pig) but then I kinda forgot about it since I am cutting down on headphones...
  
 Maybe I should keep them a bit longer and balance them out?...


----------



## cygnusx

krud484 said:


> The other thing to consider is having a DAC that has a balanced output. The iFi DAC I have doesn't have any balanced output. I've heard it with a balanced amp and the differences back and forth are negligible. That's what makes the iCan Pro tough to justify. If iFi does release a DSD Pro DAC it's rumored to be in that $2k range.:eek:
> 
> Not many Grado folks here do their higher end HPs with some sort of balanced connection. Personally, I would only have balanced cables installed to the HPs I think would benefit the most. The GH1 would be off limits for limited edition reasons.
> 
> I'll throw my hat in the ring, I had the GS2ke preordered with the balanced cable option. The turnaround for it was a few days later than standard cable version. My brother is just as interested in it as I am, so I'm looking forward to listening to it on his setup as well. I also have a Pono player for which I need an adapter but it'll be another way to get a balanced signal.


The Ayre Codex DAC/amp I'm using was designed to run better in balance mode, but includes a single ended out. I've been using my GH1 with the single ended out but decided to get them balanced. Once I get my HP back from the shop, I'll know if it was worth it. I would expect the HPs to sound better with balanced amplification since this is what Ayre is extremely good at. Yes, I've decided to bite the bullet and put balanced XLRs on my beloved GH1s. They are a keeper so I rather squeeze out the most sound than keep it untouched because they are limited. It was a tough decision.


----------



## joseph69

krud484 said:


> A little googling and your PS-Audio PWD-II is a beauty! Likewise on the impressions, I can't wait for you to get the Mk2 and balance your Grados. It'll be exciting times here in the Grado threads!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you.
 I'll be sure to give my impressions on the SQ with the fully balanced system.
 I'm not sure what we were both looking at as well, but below is a photo (Google Images) which show one 4-pin XLR outputs and  two 3-pin XLR/SE outputs (integrated) on the mk2. The tube/SS mode on the iFi seems like a nice option, and also the CLC which is nicely priced as well.
  

  


wormsdriver said:


> IMO any improvements usually comes from the amp being designed/intended to be used as a balanced amp. (double the power vs it's single ended output?)
> 
> I use the RSA intruder as my portable DAC/amp, it has very good synergy with my Grados (for a portable) and I was very tempted to balance at least one of my Grados (probably my PS500 would be the guinea pig) but then I kinda forgot about it since I am cutting down on headphones...
> 
> Maybe I should keep them a bit longer and balance them out?...


 
 I'm going to balance my PS1K first, this way I can get the fullest potential out of my system, like you said.
  


cygnusx said:


> The Ayre Codex DAC/amp I'm using was designed to run better in balance mode, but includes a single ended out. I've been using my GH1 with the single ended out but decided to get them balanced. Once I get my HP back from the shop, I'll know if it was worth it. I would expect the HPs to sound better with balanced amplification since this is what Ayre is extremely good at. Yes, I've decided to bite the bullet and put balanced XLRs on my beloved GH1s. They are a keeper so I rather squeeze out the most sound than keep it untouched because they are limited. It was a tough decision.


 
 My GH1 is also on the list to be balanced as well!


----------



## cygnusx

joseph69 said:


> Thank you.
> I'll be sure to give my impressions on the SQ with the fully balanced system.
> I'm not sure what we were both looking at as well, but below is a photo (Google Images) which show one 4-pin XLR outputs and  two 3-pin XLR/SE outputs (integrated) on the mk2. The tube/SS mode on the iFi seems like a nice option, and also the CLC which is nicely priced as well.
> 
> ...


 
 Are you sending your GH1 back to Grado to get them balanced?  I send my over to @Peterek.  He seems to have a good rep on head-fi.org.  He is also making me three cables, one standard 1/4 jack and one Pono cable and one 15ft extension cable.  I'll let you guys know how they sound, once I get my HP back.


----------



## joseph69

cygnusx said:


> Are you sending your GH1 back to Grado to get them balanced?  I send my over to @Peterek.  He seems to have a good rep on head-fi.org.  He is also making me three cables, one standard 1/4 jack and one Pono cable and one 15ft extension cable.  I'll let you guys know how they sound, once I get my HP back.


 
 Yes, I'm sending my HP's to Grado to install the balanced cables…I just have to wait until they receive more balanced cables.
 Cant wait to hear your impressions as well!


----------



## fleasbaby

wormsdriver said:


> IMO any improvements usually comes from the amp being designed/intended to be used as a balanced amp. (double the power vs it's single ended output?)
> 
> I use the RSA intruder as my portable DAC/amp, it has very good synergy with my Grados (for a portable) and I was very tempted to balance at least one of my Grados (probably my PS500 would be the guinea pig) but then I kinda forgot about it since I am cutting down on headphones...
> 
> Maybe I should keep them a bit longer and balance them out?...


 
  
 I ran some Grados balanced for my Pono for a while. There was an improvement...not earth-shattering, but enough for me to notice and care a little....


----------



## cygnusx

fleasbaby said:


> I ran some Grados balanced for my Pono for a while. There was an improvement...not earth-shattering, but enough for me to notice and care a little....


 
 Thanks for the insight.  Pono players are great, but they don't come close to the Ayre Codex DAC/AMP which also uses a Pono balanced outs.  I'm hoping to hear a significant improvement with the Ayre.  I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## joseph69

fleasbaby said:


> I ran some Grados balanced for my Pono for a while. There was an improvement...not earth-shattering, but enough for me to notice and care a little....


 
 Thanks for your opinion as well…can't wait to hear the Grados balanced, even if their is a slight improvement which is the way things usually go with this hobby.


----------



## krud484

joseph69 said:


> Thank you.
> I'll be sure to give my impressions on the SQ with the fully balanced system.
> I'm not sure what we were both looking at as well, but below is a photo (Google Images) which show one 4-pin XLR outputs and  two 3-pin XLR/SE outputs (integrated) on the mk2. The tube/SS mode on the iFi seems like a nice option, and also the CLC which is nicely priced as well.


 
 Very tempting! If I parted with the Lyr 2, upgrading to the Mk2 would only be a few hundred dollars. Plus it has it's own separate power supply which would negate getting a power conditioner.


cygnusx said:


> The Ayre Codex DAC/amp I'm using was designed to run better in balance mode, but includes a single ended out. I've been using my GH1 with the single ended out but decided to get them balanced. Once I get my HP back from the shop, I'll know if it was worth it. I would expect the HPs to sound better with balanced amplification since this is what Ayre is extremely good at. Yes, I've decided to bite the bullet and put balanced XLRs on my beloved GH1s. They are a keeper so I rather squeeze out the most sound than keep it untouched because they are limited. It was a tough decision.


 
 Congrats, looking forward to your impressions!






fleasbaby said:


> I ran some Grados balanced for my Pono for a while. There was an improvement...not earth-shattering, but enough for me to notice and care a little....


 
 I've only done balanced mode with the Pono on some Hifiman RE-600s. They're closed earbuds so the sound isn't "earth-shattering" but it is the best reference on the go setup I have. The GS2ke would be the first over-ear balanced HP for me to tryout on the Pono. It'll be the first time I get to push balanced mode to the limit and hear what it really has to offer.


----------



## joseph69

krud484 said:


> Very tempting! If I parted with the Lyr 2, upgrading to the Mk2 would only be a few hundred dollars. Plus it has it's own separate power supply which would negate getting a power conditioner.
> Congrats, looking forward to your impressions!


 
(HERE) is a very positive review on the iFi Pro I can for you.


----------



## krud484

joseph69 said:


> (HERE) is a very positive review on the iFi Pro I can for you.


 

 Thank you! Very nice review indeed. It certainly seems like endgame material. Wish I could get in on the demo review crowd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Did anybody get in on TTVJ's loaner program for the GS2ke?


----------



## Dillan

joseph69 said:


> (HERE) is a very positive review on the iFi Pro I can for you.


 
  
 I have had my eye on the iFi Pro for awhile.. unfortunately I am not in the market for anything other than portable stuff at the moment.. but I got to see it (not hear it) in Canlanta and it was beautiful. iFi is a great company and I hear nothing but good things about the iFi Pro!
  
 I bet it sounds lovely with the new Grado balanced cans!!


----------



## JChrisG

Hello. I have a set of GS1000e so I thought I would join the fan club. They are the only head phones I own - they sounded and felt the best when I went HP shopping. I use them with an Emotiva DC-1 HP amp/Pre-amp. I like it, and I drive Dynaudio monitors with the preamp outs. But, what amps are considered best for the GS1000e? Preamp for the Dynaudios would be a plus and so would input for phono.


----------



## cygnusx

jchrisg said:


> Hello. I have a set of GS1000e so I thought I would join the fan club. They are the only head phones I own - they sounded and felt the best when I went HP shopping. I use them with an Emotiva DC-1 HP amp/Pre-amp. I like it, and I drive Dynaudio monitors with the preamp outs. But, what amps are considered best for the GS1000e? Preamp for the Dynaudios would be a plus and so would input for phono.


 
 It sounds like you need some kind of integrated amp, if you want the phono pre-amp included as well.  Are you looking for a headphone amp or are you thinking about a full power amp?   What's your budget?  I'm assuming you're currently using active Dynaudio speakers.


----------



## JChrisG

I should say that I listen to 99% flac files and Tidal streaming. I have a nice phono preamp and the Emotiva DC-1 has a set of analog inputs, so I can play records although I don't usually. I am a little stumped about how to keep the functionality of the DC-1 while improving the performance and getting the best out of the GS1000e. What amps play particularly well with the Grados I have? Not to say that another set of HP is not in my future.  I guess $1500 to $2000 would be reasonable for amp/dac upgrades.


----------



## james6333

jchrisg said:


> I should say that I listen to 99% flac files and Tidal streaming. I have a nice phono preamp and the Emotiva DC-1 has a set of analog inputs, so I can play records although I don't usually. I am a little stumped about how to keep the functionality of the DC-1 while improving the performance and getting the best out of the GS1000e. What amps play particularly well with the Grados I have? Not to say that another set of HP is not in my future.  I guess $1500 to $2000 would be reasonable for amp/dac upgrades.




I have a large speakers system that has a mix of speaker power amps for two channel and I run my headphone amp off of my DAC pre-outs. The DAC also has a 32bit volume control so it gives me options. 

Anyway my point is there is always a work around. My system is pure two channel when it needs to be, bypassed for home theater and also routed to a headphone amp. I also have digital high pass filters on my subs all in the same system. Works well and i don't have to worry about people using it because they can't figure out how to turn it on lol.


----------



## cygnusx

jchrisg said:


> I should say that I listen to 99% flac files and Tidal streaming. I have a nice phono preamp and the Emotiva DC-1 has a set of analog inputs, so I can play records although I don't usually. I am a little stumped about how to keep the functionality of the DC-1 while improving the performance and getting the best out of the GS1000e. What amps play particularly well with the Grados I have? Not to say that another set of HP is not in my future.  I guess $1500 to $2000 would be reasonable for amp/dac upgrades.


 

 Honestly, I would focus on getting a better DAC to improve your sound.  Although, I've never used Schiit Audio equipment, there seems to a lot of fanfare and good reviews.  You can get a separate amp and DAC for your price range.  Woo Audio seems to be another HP focused hi-end brand that make a DAC/amp combo.  Most of the major high-end brands now offer DAC/amp combos including Parasound, NAD, Hegel, Ayre....even Mcintosh has a DAC/amp combos (they all seem very good).  Personally, I use the Ayre Codex DAC/Amp, not only as the DAC for my main system, but also as an HP dac/amp combo for my GH1.  In my opinion, the performance of the Ayre Codex at around $1800 is un-matched, easily beating several DACs that are upwards of $5K.  The Codex can also serve as a pre-amp to your Dynaudio.  If I haven't been trying to sell you on it already...It's also a very good HP amp .  There are some drawbacks as well, the inputs are limited to one optical and one USB and the balanced output is known to sound better than the single ended outputs (not ideal for Grado HPs which come standard with a 1/4 jack). The unit also gets super hot (which is normal) and the burn in period is 600 hours.  With all that said, I've had very good results with my GH1 even using the single-ended output.  I think the best thing for you to do is to checkout and listen to a few different models.   Your ears will not lie to you, you'll know when you hear the one you like.


----------



## JoeDoe

jchrisg said:


> I should say that I listen to 99% flac files and Tidal streaming. I have a nice phono preamp and the Emotiva DC-1 has a set of analog inputs, so I can play records although I don't usually. I am a little stumped about how to keep the functionality of the DC-1 while improving the performance and getting the best out of the GS1000e. What amps play particularly well with the Grados I have? Not to say that another set of HP is not in my future.  I guess $1500 to $2000 would be reasonable for amp/dac upgrades.




The DC-1 is a great piece of kit. Sounds great with my PS1000 as a second to my liquid carbon. That being said, the only configuration you may want to try is running your GH1 with a low impedance tube amp like the Little Dot 1+. Grados love tubes!


----------



## JChrisG

I read about the Ayre Codex somewhere recently. Sounds like a great unit but no way to get a signal in from phono preamp. And the Little Dot unit is certainly inexpensive enough to try out. I would love to experience one of the Schiit multibit dac's but again the lack of an analog input for my phono preamp gives me pause about buying an hp amp/preamp and dac stack. But I know there are lots of solutions available and reading along here gives me some great ideas.


----------



## cygnusx

jchrisg said:


> I read about the Ayre Codex somewhere recently. Sounds like a great unit but no way to get a signal in from phono preamp. And the Little Dot unit is certainly inexpensive enough to try out. I would love to experience one of the Schiit multibit dac's but again the lack of an analog input for my phono preamp gives me pause about buying an hp amp/preamp and dac stack. But I know there are lots of solutions available and reading along here gives me some great ideas.


 If you want a phono pre-amp included I think you may need to look at fully integrated stereo amp like the Parasound Halo. The Parasound sounds awesome with speakers but honestly I have not tried with HPs. It would include everything you need, DAC, preamp, amp, phono stage. Beware though, some amps sound great with speakers but not with HPs.


----------



## Audio Addict

I made it onto TTVJ Audio GS2000e loaner program and received shipping notice with an expected Saturday delivery.


----------



## Dillan

audio addict said:


> I made it onto TTVJ Audio GS2000e loaner program and received shipping notice with an expected Saturday delivery.




Nice, we expect impressions!!


----------



## ESL-1

​


audio addict said:


> I made it onto TTVJ Audio GS2000e loaner program and received shipping notice with an expected Saturday delivery.




Please *ALSO* post your thoughts and impressions on the GS2000e Review and Impressions thread. I am expecting some early owner's to be chiming in there soon.

Find out if the pair you are getting have any time on them or are NIB. They need at least 40 hours before they start changing and require 100 + hours to hit their stride.

Have fun and enjoy the ride, can't wait to see your posts.

Link to the Review thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/808445/grado-statement-gs2000e-review-and-first-impressions

Thanks.....


----------



## Audio Addict

esl-1 said:


> ​Please *ALSO* post your thoughts and impressions on the GS2000e Review and Impressions thread. I am expecting some early owner's to be chiming in there soon.
> 
> Find out if the pair you are getting have any time on them or are NIB. They need at least 40 hours before they start changing and require 100 + hours to hit their stride.
> 
> ...




They have 100 hours on them according to Todd. I will run the Purist Audio Ultimate System disc for the required break-in before listening.

The pair has the 4 pin xlr option with a 1/4 inch adapter.

I will primarily use the Pulse Infinity and the Liquid Carbon using Roon.


----------



## ESL-1

audio addict said:


> They have 100 hours on them according to Todd. I will run the Purist Audio Ultimate System disc for the required break-in before listening.
> 
> The pair has the 4 pin xlr option with a 1/4 inch adapter.
> 
> I will primarily use the Pulse Infinity and the Liquid Carbon using Roon.




Excellent, I would be anxious to hear your comparison of the balanced to the 1/4 inch connection. With more than a few amps in my arsenal I have a real itch to get a Liquid Carbon. I am sure you are very pleased with it. At the moment I mostly run my Grados on a MAD Ear + HD or TEAC HA-501. 

Gee, I wonder what you will be up to Saturday night and Sunday....


----------



## enajoidua

I am a recent convert to Grado. I now have the 60e, 125e, 225e and 325e. I know some people detect marginal improvements from 60e upwards to 125e. But to me, I think there's that extra bit of definition between 125e and 225e that makes me enjoy my pop/rock, jazz and interestingly classical sound better. I am really enjoying my Lee Ritenour and Pat Metheny more and more. The instrument separation is extraordinary. 
  
 I love the spaciousness of the 325e and that has been the best buy for me this year. I never considered Grados before. But after picking them up recently I am sold.
  
 Am set up at home with a Fiio e10k and IFI Audio iCAN amp + laptop. I often swap the Fiio e10K with my microstreamer.
  
 Am looking to add the PS500 in future as I have been hearing good things about it. I tried it, as well as the PS1000e and GS1000e but those would require a much better set-up than what I have at the moment.
  
 It's just been great!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

enajoidua said:


> I am a recent convert to Grado. I now have the 60e, 125e, 225e and 325e. I know some people detect marginal improvements from 60e upwards to 125e. But to me, I think there's that extra bit of definition between 125e and 225e that makes me enjoy my pop/rock, jazz and interestingly classical sound better. I am really enjoying my Lee Ritenour and Pat Metheny more and more. The instrument separation is extraordinary.
> 
> I love the spaciousness of the 325e and that has been the best buy for me this year. I never considered Grados before. But after picking them up recently I am sold.
> 
> ...


 
 Grados are Great, aren't they?  I wonder if your extra definition of th 225e over the 125e is a result of the change from the flat pads of the 125e to the L bowls of the 225e?


----------



## enajoidua

Good question. 
  
 Indeed the L cushions of the SR 225e spaced out and shaped the sound very well, I think. The S cushions of the SR 125e didn't do justice to the sound, in my opinion. I definitely detected a difference.
  
 I just added L cushions to the SR 125e so it now sounds less congested and more spacious. I compared it again with the SR 225e and I think there's still that difference in definition.However I think the L cushions have probably closed the gap between the sonic differences. The SR 225e is still a firm favourite because I enjoy lounge, chill out house better on it than the SR 325e. 
  
 My next move would be to add L cushions or perhaps the G cushion to my SR 60e to find out what they would do to the sound...


----------



## james6333

enajoidua said:


> Am looking to add the PS500 in future as I have been hearing good things about it. I tried it, as well as the PS1000e and GS1000e but those would require a much better set-up than what I have at the moment.
> 
> It's just been great!




I have compared the 225e back to back with the PS500e (own the ps500e). The PS500e's bass reaches deep and hits much harder. The highs are a lot more resessed than the 225e. The 225e is brighter then neutral and the Ps500e is darker then neutral so back to back there is a pretty big difference between the two.


----------



## joseph69

enajoidua said:


> Am looking to add the PS500 in future as I have been hearing good things about it. *I tried it, as well as the PS1000e and GS1000e but those would require a much better set-up than what I have at the moment.*


 
 You should be fine using the iFi with the GS/PS1Kx…I've read nothing but great reviews about iFi products and how well they pair with Grados.


----------



## Audio Addict

audio addict said:


> I made it onto TTVJ Audio GS2000e loaner program and received shipping notice with an expected Saturday delivery.


 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/809914/grado-gs2000e-loaner-program#post_12628886
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/809914/grado-gs2000e-loaner-program/15#post_12629680


----------



## paspro

Why does Grado keep on using such bad quality plastic and materials for the majority of its headphones? I am not talking about design but quality of build and materials. Even toys for children use better plastics than Grado. You pay a fortune (particularly in Europe) for their headphones and you get a product which scratches and breaks easily. The lettering goes away after a while and you can even see the glue on the cheap piece of cloth that covers the drivers under these horrible oily earpads which disintegrate after a year or so. The pins holding the drivers loose their plastic tops and because of the poor quality of plastic the friction goes away and they slide freely along the pins. I feel cheated, particularly when I see the build quality of a Sennheiser Momentum, a Beyerdynamic T51 or a Bowers & Wilkins P7 set of headphones, for example. The company claims not to care about modern design but only sound quality. But as I said before, I am not talking about design principles but quality of materials and construction which are very important issues to pretend not to care. In my opinion the company is simply cheating the customers to make as much profit as possible selling toys for high-end audio equipment.


----------



## Dillan

I've mentioned here before that the build quality is low. In my opinion Grado does overcharge for their headphones. I love the sound of grado which is most important, but I've noticed a huge difference between overall materials and build quality of Grado vs other headphones. They just feel cheap and you don't get what you pay for (outside of sound quality) 

Sorry but I agree with the above poster


----------



## DavidA

paspro said:


> Why does Grado keep on using such bad quality plastic and materials for the majority of its headphones? I am not talking about design but quality of build and materials. Even toys for children use better plastics than Grado. You pay a fortune (particularly in Europe) for their headphones and you get a product which scratches and breaks easily. The lettering goes away after a while and you can even see the glue on the cheap piece of cloth that covers the drivers under these horrible oily earpads which disintegrate after a year or so. The pins holding the drivers loose their plastic tops and because of the poor quality of plastic the friction goes away and they slide freely along the pins. I feel cheated, particularly when I see the build quality of a Sennheiser Momentum, a Beyerdynamic T51 or a Bowers & Wilkins P7 set of headphones, for example. The company claims not to care about modern design but only sound quality. But as I said before, I am not talking about design principles but quality of materials and construction which are very important issues to pretend not to care. In my opinion the company is simply cheating the customers to make as much profit as possible selling toys for high-end audio equipment.


 
 While I agree with you a little about the build quality of Grado's, I've come to understand the cost to build these a little better while trying to build a SennGrado or one that is using the Ypsilon or Magnum drivers.  I think that the other manufacturers have a advantage by economy of scale and location of facilities.


----------



## joseph69

paspro said:


> Why does Grado keep on using such bad quality plastic and materials for the majority of its headphones? I am not talking about design but quality of build and materials. Even toys for children use better plastics than Grado. You pay a fortune (particularly in Europe) for their headphones and you get a product which scratches and breaks easily. The lettering goes away after a while and you can even see the glue on the cheap piece of cloth that covers the drivers under these horrible oily earpads which disintegrate after a year or so. The pins holding the drivers loose their plastic tops and because of the poor quality of plastic the friction goes away and they slide freely along the pins. I feel cheated, particularly when I see the build quality of a Sennheiser Momentum, a Beyerdynamic T51 or a Bowers & Wilkins P7 set of headphones, for example. The company claims not to care about modern design but only sound quality. But as I said before, I am not talking about design principles but quality of materials and construction which are very important issues to pretend not to care. In my opinion the company is simply cheating the customers to make as much profit as possible selling toys for high-end audio equipment.


 
 I don't know…I have my first 80i 4+ years now and they are still in mint condition as are all of my other Grados. I take care of everything I own and don't abuse anything I own. A little TLC wouldn't hurt, and they'll probably last forever. Sometimes simplicity is the best approach. Another thing to consider is the SQ which is second to none…and also, year after year Grado hasn't increased the prices of their HP's like other companies do…so their construction (which is fine by me) keeps the cost for the consumer the same as well. And there are some simple mods you can do to prevent the rods from sliding down the rod blocks. If the construction/price is an issue for you, then use a different brand of HP's. After all it is about the SQ, no?


----------



## DaemonSire

After much deliberation, I have decided to list my GH1's for sale.  I am likely moving soon and need to reduce my collection.  Check out my classified if interested.


----------



## cygnusx

paspro said:


> Why does Grado keep on using such bad quality plastic and materials for the majority of its headphones? I am not talking about design but quality of build and materials. Even toys for children use better plastics than Grado. You pay a fortune (particularly in Europe) for their headphones and you get a product which scratches and breaks easily. The lettering goes away after a while and you can even see the glue on the cheap piece of cloth that covers the drivers under these horrible oily earpads which disintegrate after a year or so. The pins holding the drivers loose their plastic tops and because of the poor quality of plastic the friction goes away and they slide freely along the pins. I feel cheated, particularly when I see the build quality of a Sennheiser Momentum, a Beyerdynamic T51 or a Bowers & Wilkins P7 set of headphones, for example. The company claims not to care about modern design but only sound quality. But as I said before, I am not talking about design principles but quality of materials and construction which are very important issues to pretend not to care. In my opinion the company is simply cheating the customers to make as much profit as possible selling toys for high-end audio equipment.


 

 I agree with your comments but I think the material and workmanship isn't has bad as the way they actually look and feel.  Honestly, I don't have a single headphone that I bought over a decade ago..including Sennheiser, Sony, AKGs, but I still have my Grado SR60  which is now at 12 years old.  If memory recalls, I bought them for about $50 bucks and it's one of best HP investments I've made.  It's probably about time to change the pads (I still have the original form pads...it's a little discolored and warn out but still sounds great)


----------



## cygnusx

daemonsire said:


> After much deliberation, I have decided to list my GH1's for sale.  I am likely moving soon and need to reduce my collection.  Check out my classified if interested.


 

 Truly a sad day...I think I need to throw on a little John Coltrane and listen to him with my GH1s


----------



## joseph69

cygnusx said:


> I agree with your comments but I think the material and workmanship isn't has bad as the way they actually look and feel.  *Honestly, I don't have a single headphone that I bought over a decade ago..including Sennheiser, Sony, AKGs, but I still have my Grado SR60  which is now at 12 years old.*  If memory recalls, I bought them for about $50 bucks and it's one of best HP investments I've made.  It's probably about time to change the pads (I still have the original form pads...it's a little discolored and warn out but still sounds great)


 
 Can't ask for more than this, right?
 Also, none of my cushions never disintegrated either.


----------



## discombob

williamleonhart said:


> Anyone have got the m9xx here? Will it pair nicely with the GS1k or PS1k?


 
 I have the Grace m9xx with PS500e / G-cush and it is incredible.  Previous amp was a Nuforce HD and the m9xx is a huge improvement in providing a natural, powerful and noise-free sound with its low output impedance.  Even the lower power USB-only mode has plenty of power for Grados.


----------



## paspro

joseph69 said:


> Can't ask for more than this, right?
> Also, none of my cushions never disintegrated either.




From all the headphones I ever had only the Grados are no longer functional and I do take care of my stuff. I've spent a lot of money on various gadgets and technological products and the only money I consider a complete waste was for Grados, particularly the RS1 I bought while in London at the exorbitant price that Grado demands from European resellers to impose. I cannot believe that the company has the ability to build quality drivers but it is unable to construct a proper headband with proper materials! I am sure that if they cared they could invest some of their huge profit margins to improve their facilities. It is simply a family-owned business trying to make huge profits, particularly by its pricing policy in Europe which is ridiculous. I now live in Germany and for the price of an average Grado I can buy e.g. a great Beyerdynamic (made in Germany) set of headphones that not only have superb sound quality but an excellent built to last a lifetime.


----------



## joseph69

paspro said:


> I now live in Germany and for the price of an average Grado I can buy e.g. a great Beyerdynamic (made in Germany) set of headphones that not only have superb sound quality but an excellent built to last a lifetime.


 
 This is the "Grado Fan Club" thread…not the "Grado Bashing" thread…so you should definitely do the above and enjoy them.


----------



## carterxl

To compare prices in Europe and US is difficult. We here in Germany have 19% tax on our goods, in the US you have 2-3% State tax if I remember right. Also the Dollar compared to the Euro is strong at the moment. I think that leads to the price difference. 
About the quality I also cannot complain withe my 5 Grados. I have seen some bad pictures about the build quality. Mine are ok, and also my 8 years old was pretty good, no problems with the plastics.

I am happy with the Grado universe...it's all about the sound


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaemonSire

cygnusx said:


> Truly a sad day...I think I need to throw on a little John Coltrane and listen to him with my GH1s


 
  
 It really is...I'm sure I'll own them again in the future or possibly the new GS2000e.
  
 --
 And FWIW, none of my pads ever disintegrated either and I have an 8 year old SR80.


----------



## cygnusx

daemonsire said:


> It really is...I'm sure I'll own them again in the future or possibly the new GS2000e.
> 
> --
> And FWIW, none of my pads ever disintegrated either and I have an 8 year old SR80.


 

 Those GS2000e look way too sweet!!! I second that!


----------



## rgs9200m

I've had quite a few Grados for about 15 years and never had them break on me. (One pair was delivered new with a detached earpiece, but they replaced it with a new headphone and that was that.)
 I have 5 Grados now, including an old button-RS1, and all are still in perfect condition with no physical or other problems.
 Yep, the earpieces slide on their own, but that can be a positive vs. the headphones with positive click positions that are too hard to adjust, so I kind of prefer the Grado continuous-slider (which also allows an exact fit).
 (I actually like the Stax SR007 elastic self-adjusting mechanism a lot, too.)


----------



## sayitaintsoap

Would the Vali 2 be a good pairing with the RS2e or should I stick with my Little Dot 1+?


----------



## paspro

carterxl said:


> To compare prices in Europe and US is difficult. We here in Germany have 19% tax on our goods, in the US you have 2-3% State tax if I remember right. Also the Dollar compared to the Euro is strong at the moment. I think that leads to the price difference.





> The VAT tax is certainly a factor but non-European companies tend to adjust the price of their products for the European market so that when the tax is added the price difference with the rest of the world is not huge. However, the most important factor is the fact that Grado does not allow US resellers to sell its headphones outside the US and therefore the European resellers take advantage of this lack of competition to charge as much as they want knowing very well that they are the only sellers available to European customers.


----------



## maddin

I am sorry that you had bad experience with Grado. I think the QC is one of their weak issues though some german companies like beyerdynamic seems to have also issues sometimes. For the price: Yes, it is strange but same thing applies to many things. When I go here in Paris to a english book shop and look at the prices. This is not the exchange rate they apply... for grado there is always Alessandro. I have a modded MS-Pro and this is a great headphone. My oldest Grado is the HF-1 that I bought second hand. I guess I was lucky because I had so far no qulity problems with any of mine....


----------



## cirodts

Hello everyone I'm new in this forum, I have sr225e and ask you some advice:
 1) since the 225 have a cold pa sound like, what do you recommend dap for not having a fatiguing sound and sharp?
 2) do you recommend some very simple mod to be implemented to improve the sound.
 Thank you.


----------



## Blazer39

i agree build quality isn't top notch but its supposed to be used mostly at home anyway and certainly not outdoor activities (unless you get the eGrado).
  
 However this same build that made Grados a modders dream headphone..so many modding option available that will completely transform you headphone.
  
 anyway..as long your getting the Grado sound experience..nothing else matters.( but it would be nice if we got better build 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Dillan

I agree that even though I was always a little underwhelmed by the materials and build quality- Grado really is a modders dream can. Grado and Fostex are always fun to tweak!


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> I agree that even though I was always a little underwhelmed by the materials and build quality- Grado really is a modders dream can. Grado and Fostex are always fun to tweak!


 
 I actually ordered a Fostex T50RP suspension strap for my PS1K.


----------



## Dillan

joseph69 said:


> I actually ordered a Fostex T50RP suspension strap for my PS1K.


 

 Nice! haha
  
 Best of both worlds as the saying goes!


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> Nice! haha
> Best of both worlds as the saying goes!


 
 Thanks…just have to do a little modding but if worse comes to worse the total cost for the strap was only $15.85 so I can't go wrong


----------



## hawkeyeA

I was wondering about how you guys store your headphones? I just leave them on my desk and was wondering if theres any risk of them attracting insects (ants, cicadas, etc)? 

Cheers


----------



## sayitaintsoap

How does the Vali 2 pair with Grados? Dunno if I should get it or the Little Dot 1+ for my SR2e


----------



## musiclvr

The following is some rambling about my current experience with the GS2Ke: I been having quite the experience with my current GS2ke (I have ordered the balanced version due to arrive on Wed.) as the level of resolution is out of this world!! I have a Liquid Carbon v.2 on order so I just know I had to go balanced. I have been using the Wyrd4Sound Recovery feeding the Chord Mojo as a Dac mated to my CypherLabs Picollo at the moment. I find the bass to be well weighted deep into the sub bass region and the treble to be quite extended and sweet. The mids are just what I have dreamed of in a Grado since owning the RS1i which I just sold yesterday to help fund this purchase. The mids are airy, balanced, seductive, extended, and dripping with sensuality! When the GS2Ke is run directly from the Mojo it demands well recorded music as it can sound a bit bright. The Picollo really brings out an almost dead neutral sound while emmersing me in a otherworldly soundstage on all axis's. Out of my Schiit Asgard 2 the GS2Ke is more than adequately powered (without sounding hardened) and has a great deal of transparency but loses a little mid-bass bloom the Picollo has. Being able to tell the coloration of my various amps with the GS2ke is what has me tickled. I really feel that Grado has a real winner here! Next when paired with my CEntrance HiFiM8 (w/iem mod) I set the impedance switch to 2ohms and found the sound to be truly engaging. This is really interesting because the HiFiM8 dac implementation is truly flat and doesn't really have any character to it unless you use the tone switches. So it really let the GS2ke do its thing so effortlessly with the gain set a the mid position. The GS2ke really needs amping as I found it to sound really thin when played out if my iPhone 6+ directly. I have really been surprised at being able to really hear deeper into redbook recordings with ease. What has me stumped at the moment is how the GS2Ke has me questioning the treble presentation of my Campfire Audio Andromeda as it now sounds ever so slightly artificial in direct comparison.....hmmmm. Anyways, I just thought I would leave my random musing here as I am completely enamored with the GS2Ke and am blown away as to how it was that 4 years ago I scoffed at ever spending $300.00+ on any headphone much less on a Grado that has been built by hand which can render cosmetic flaws at times. After having an on and off love affair with the RS1i I knew I had to here the GS2ke to see if I could appreciate the latest Grado advancement in its R&D. After profusely thanking my Wife for allowing me to buy the GS2Ke I can truly say that I have my endgame headphone for the foreseeable future. I can also say with pride that I am a Grado Fanboy!!!......p.s. I miss my RS1i's already but they went to a good home and a future Grado Fanboy I'm sure.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

discombob said:


> I have the Grace m9xx with PS500e / G-cush and it is incredible.  Previous amp was a Nuforce HD and the m9xx is a huge improvement in providing a natural, powerful and noise-free sound with its low output impedance.  Even the lower power USB-only mode has plenty of power for Grados.


Great. I used to have the ps500 myself but decided to part with it last year. 
Anyway I do think that the gs1k and ps1k are more amp picky than the lower Grados. Not that it requires too much power, but I've always found that the gs1k and ps1k are not quite satisfactory when paired with low cost amp dac


----------



## YtseJamer

cirodts said:


> Hello everyone I'm new in this forum, I have sr225e and ask you some advice:
> 
> 1) since the 225 have a cold pa sound like, what do you recommend dap for not having a fatiguing sound and sharp?
> 
> ...




Tape mod.


----------



## cirodts

ytsejamer said:


> Tape mod.


 
 thanks, this will increase the bass and diminish the mid?


----------



## sayitaintsoap

What's the best amp to pair with grados? I've got an RS2e on the way and looking for an amp. Hybrid tube amp seems to be the most often recommended. Thinking about the vali 2 or maybe little dot 1+


----------



## Dillan

hawkeyea said:


> I was wondering about how you guys store your headphones? I just leave them on my desk and was wondering if theres any risk of them attracting insects (ants, cicadas, etc)?
> 
> Cheers


 

  Headphone stands are for sure the way to go.
  
 Woo audio make some good ones!
  
 Edit: This was my 500th post!


----------



## joseph69

cirodts said:


> thanks, this will increase the bass and diminish the mid?


 
  
  


hawkeyea said:


> I was wondering about how you guys store your headphones? I just leave them on my desk and was wondering if theres any risk of them attracting insects (ants, cicadas, etc)?
> 
> Cheers


 
 The Grado I lay flat on their pads with felt furniture discs covering the grills.
  
  


sayitaintsoap said:


> What's the best amp to pair with grados? I've got an RS2e on the way and looking for an amp. Hybrid tube amp seems to be the most often recommended. Thinking about the vali 2 or maybe little dot 1+


 
 LD1+ is a nice sounding amp.
 Don't forget about the Schiit Lyr2 either.


----------



## DavidA

sayitaintsoap said:


> What's the best amp to pair with grados? I've got an RS2e on the way and looking for an amp. Hybrid tube amp seems to be the most often recommended. Thinking about the vali 2 or maybe little dot 1+


 
 RS2e fairly easy to drives so it doesn't really need an amp, of the amps that I have the Ember is okay but way overkill since there is not much play in the volume pot.  Also tried on BH Crack, too warm for me but I can see how some might like it.


----------



## JoeDoe

sayitaintsoap said:


> What's the best amp to pair with grados? I've got an RS2e on the way and looking for an amp. Hybrid tube amp seems to be the most often recommended. Thinking about the vali 2 or maybe little dot 1+


 
 LD 1+ for sure.
  
 Just gonna leave this here for you...
  
 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/little-dot-i-headphone-amp


----------



## DavidA

joedoe said:


> LD 1+ for sure.
> 
> Just gonna leave this here for you...
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/little-dot-i-headphone-amp


 
 When you say the LD 1+ is good for the RS2e, is that in the stock config?  or are you using different tubes and op-amps?  Took a look at the link and its a fairly good price


----------



## joseph69

davida said:


> When you say the LD 1+ is good for the RS2e, is that in the stock config?  or are you using different tubes and op-amps?  Took a look at the link and its a fairly good price


 
 Its good in "stock" form but even better with some NOS Voskhod 6DJ7/Texas instruments 2107 op-amp…both are inexpensive upgrades.


----------



## DavidA

joseph69 said:


> Its good in "stock" form but even better with some NOS Voskhod 6DJ7/Texas instruments 2107 op-amp…both are inexpensive upgrades.


 
 Can I use 6DJ8 tubes?


----------



## JoeDoe

joseph69 said:


> Its good in "stock" form but even better with some NOS Voskhod 6DJ7/Texas instruments 2107 op-amp…both are inexpensive upgrades.



Joseph pretty much covered it. The LD is one of the best $100 values in head-fi. Between tube rolling and op-amps, you really can get some serious SQ out of this little guy!


----------



## jaywillin

sayitaintsoap said:


> What's the best amp to pair with grados? I've got an RS2e on the way and looking for an amp. Hybrid tube amp seems to be the most often recommended. Thinking about the vali 2 or maybe little dot 1+


 
  
  


joedoe said:


> LD 1+ for sure.
> 
> Just gonna leave this here for you...
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/little-dot-i-headphone-amp


 
  
  


davida said:


> When you say the LD 1+ is good for the RS2e, is that in the stock config?  or are you using different tubes and op-amps?  Took a look at the link and its a fairly good price


 
 what joe said , and i don't think you'll get better than the massdrop deal, i don't think you could get anything at $100 that'd be better
  
 as far as tubes, the stock ones can be a little rough sounding to me, and tube rolling helps a lot, and most of the tubes are pretty cheap, same for opamps, though i don't think they make as 
 significant a change as tubes can


----------



## jaywillin

davida said:


> Can I use 6DJ8 tubes?


 
  
 no, try this link   http://www.head-fi.org/t/563884/little-dot-tube-amps-vacuum-tube-rolling-guide/1140


----------



## DavidA

Thanks for the super quick reply from all of you, did a little research and found that if I went with a LD 1+ I would need to get different tubes again from my Lyr2, Ember and BH Crack.  I think I'm going to pass since I don't want to have a whole different set of tubes for just one amp.


----------



## sayitaintsoap

Thank you guys as well. As much as a value the LD1 is, I think I'm going to go with the Vali 2, just because I'm a fan of Schiit. I can't go wrong either way though, right?


----------



## Bengkia369

This combo is just sounds awesome!!!


----------



## JoeDoe

sayitaintsoap said:


> Thank you guys as well. As much as a value the LD1 is, I think I'm going to go with the Vali 2, just because I'm a fan of Schiit. I can't go wrong either way though, right?


 
 Vali 2 should be fine, although I don't think as many folks use that one with Grados, Seeing as how Grados don't 'need' an amp though, anything you throw at 'em should be plenty!


----------



## jaywillin

sayitaintsoap said:


> Thank you guys as well. As much as a value the LD1 is, I think I'm going to go with the Vali 2, just because I'm a fan of Schiit. I can't go wrong either way though, right?


 
 i think it'd be just fine, i'm a fan of schiit products myself, even though i don't have any at the moment


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

One more vote for the LD here. As much as I liked the Modi2 and Wyrd, I think most of Schitt stuffs are overpriced, the Vali2 included. If I got the Vali as a gift I would sell it and buy the LD (again). It didn't sound tubey to me, my rs1i didn't like it and you'd spend much more on tubes to get the same sound quality as the LD I+. 
The LD is currently $90 on Massdrop. A muses8920 opamp, a pair of EI Yugos 6hm5, GE JAN 5654 and Voshkhods 6n23eb will cover a lot of bases and won't cost you an amp and a leg. Actually you'd just need the stock amp and a pair of 6hm5 to enjoy the hell out of it. To me the I+ wins hands down


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Btw the I+ pairs/paired well with my 325is, 325e, rs1i, mspro, ps500 and iGrado. My friend couldn't believe his ears when he heard how spacious the 325is were on my I+. Got the recommendation for the I+ from @JoeDoe when I first joined 1 and a half years ago and it was honestly one of the best things I got from headfi


----------



## YtseJamer

cirodts said:


> thanks, this will increase the bass and diminish the mid?


 
  
 The effects of the 'tape mod' are subtle but it's working, you will get a tighter bass and the peak @ 2khz will be reduced.


----------



## krud484

musiclvr said:


> The following is some rambling about my current experience with the GS2Ke: I been having quite the experience with my current GS2ke (I have ordered the balanced version due to arrive on Wed.) as the level of resolution is out of this world!! I have a Liquid Carbon v.2 on order so I just know I had to go balanced. I have been using the Wyrd4Sound Recovery feeding the Chord Mojo as a Dac mated to my CypherLabs Picollo at the moment. I find the bass to be well weighted deep into the sub bass region and the treble to be quite extended and sweet. The mids are just what I have dreamed of in a Grado since owning the RS1i which I just sold yesterday to help fund this purchase. The mids are airy, balanced, seductive, extended, and dripping with sensuality! When the GS2Ke is run directly from the Mojo it demands well recorded music as it can sound a bit bright. The Picollo really brings out an almost dead neutral sound while emmersing me in a otherworldly soundstage on all axis's. Out of my Schiit Asgard 2 the GS2Ke is more than adequately powered (without sounding hardened) and has a great deal of transparency but loses a little mid-bass bloom the Picollo has. Being able to tell the coloration of my various amps with the GS2ke is what has me tickled. I really feel that Grado has a real winner here! Next when paired with my CEntrance HiFiM8 (w/iem mod) I set the impedance switch to 2ohms and found the sound to be truly engaging. This is really interesting because the HiFiM8 dac implementation is truly flat and doesn't really have any character to it unless you use the tone switches. So it really let the GS2ke do its thing so effortlessly with the gain set a the mid position. The GS2ke really needs amping as I found it to sound really thin when played out if my iPhone 6+ directly. I have really been surprised at being able to really hear deeper into redbook recordings with ease. What has me stumped at the moment is how the GS2Ke has me questioning the treble presentation of my Campfire Audio Andromeda as it now sounds ever so slightly artificial in direct comparison.....hmmmm. Anyways, I just thought I would leave my random musing here as I am completely enamored with the GS2Ke and am blown away as to how it was that 4 years ago I scoffed at ever spending $300.00+ on any headphone much less on a Grado that has been built by hand which can render cosmetic flaws at times. After having an on and off love affair with the RS1i I knew I had to here the GS2ke to see if I could appreciate the latest Grado advancement in its R&D. After profusely thanking my Wife for allowing me to buy the GS2Ke I can truly say that I have my endgame headphone for the foreseeable future. I can also say with pride that I am a Grado Fanboy!!!......p.s. I miss my RS1i's already but they went to a good home and a future Grado Fanboy I'm sure.


 
 Fantastic first impressions!




 I've only logged about 5 hours or so with the GS2000e and most of it was balanced with a Schiit Mjolnir 2. I just got a balanced 4-pin Surf Cable for my Pono player. I want to post something later this week after the 10+ hour mark. So far, this is the airiest Grado and easiest to listen to during early burn in. I was taken back by the sensitivity when listening with the balanced cable; an album at the 2 o'clock dial in single end output is actually at 12 o'clock balanced. It's not very often I get to switch back and forth between balanced and single end.


----------



## joseph69

davida said:


> Can I use 6DJ8 tubes?


 
  
  


krud484 said:


> Fantastic first impressions!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I know your GS2Ke isn't nearly burned-in…but can you detect any SQ differences between balanced/SE?
 Thanks


----------



## cirodts

ytsejamer said:


> The effects of the 'tape mod' are subtle but it's working, you will get a tighter bass and the peak @ 2khz will be reduced.


 
 thank you, the middle frequencies diminish?


----------



## krud484

joseph69 said:


> I know your GS2Ke isn't nearly burned-in…but can you detect any SQ differences between balanced/SE?
> Thanks


 

 Yes, and it's not subtle! On balanced, the soundstage expands to allow for a wider midrange and the L/R has more instrument separation. The things that gave me the tingly hair raising goosebumps are the pinpoint imaging accuracy, and the deeper airy 3D presentation to the drums. On single end, the air is still beautifully present just not as abundant and lush, the sound seems tighter more constricted in a good way though. So far, balanced unleashes the fullest potential presentation of the GS2ke.
  
 For those interested, I could throw up some photos of the balanced adapter Grado developed with Neutrik.


----------



## chry5alis

krud484 said:


> For those interested, I could throw up some photos of the balanced adapter Grado developed with Neutrik.




Oh, go on then you big tease! ;-p


----------



## joseph69

krud484 said:


> Yes, and it's not subtle! On balanced, the soundstage expands to allow for a wider midrange and the L/R has more instrument separation. The things that gave me the tingly hair raising goosebumps are the pinpoint imaging accuracy, and the deeper airy 3D presentation to the drums. On single end, the air is still beautifully present just not as abundant and lush, the sound seems tighter more constricted in a good way though. So far, balanced unleashes the fullest potential presentation of the GS2ke.
> 
> For those interested, I could throw up some photos of the balanced adapter Grado developed with Neutrik.


 
 This is excellent to hear! Lots of mixed opinions about balanced/SE SQ but I just need to hear for myself because I would think the SQ would benefit balanced…specifically speaking about Grado even though they are very day to drive. You may have read, I'm waiting for the GS-Xmk2 and I'm going to have my PS1K balanced (by Grado) with the same cable as the GS2Ke…and eventually balance my GH1 as well and possibly the RS1i. When I receive the mk2 I'm going to borrow the GS2Ke from TCC loaner program and compare balanced/SE for myself. From the few reviews I've read, the GS2Ke seems to be quite a HP, so I will most probably end up buying one after the demo.
  
 EDIT: Please, I would love to see a photo of the balanced cable.


----------



## Krutsch

sayitaintsoap said:


> What's the best amp to pair with grados? I've got an RS2e on the way and looking for an amp. Hybrid tube amp seems to be the most often recommended. Thinking about the vali 2 or maybe little dot 1+


 

 I am going against the grain, but my RS2i sounds best with a hyper-clean, solid-state amp (in my case: Lehmann Audio Rhinelander).
  
 I personally don't care for the sound of the same 'phones with my Woo tube amp, acknowledging that it's an OTL and not really suited for low-Z cans. But, I've also auditioned my RS2i with a Woo WA6, which is transformer coupled and works well with low-Z cans - again, wasn't for me.
  
 As always, only your ears matter to you.


----------



## feelingears

sayitaintsoap said:


> How does the Vali 2 pair with Grados? Dunno if I should get it or the Little Dot 1+ for my SR2e


 
  
 Maybe it's not much help to you if I say I really like the Vali 2 + GH-1 because the only other headphone points of comparison are my Denon mini-system and the Schiit Magni 2 Uber (and not including a Fiio and iPhone). So maybe at the "low end" here, the Vali 2 is warmer and "fuller" than the Magni. I'm not so sure I like the Magni in comparison to the Vali, but I haven't done a critical comparison. I have them side by side (or one on top) and I find I plug into the Vali much more often.
  
 It seems you have to match tubes and 'phones more carefully than solid state amps, however.


----------



## krud484

joseph69 said:


> This is excellent to hear! Lots of mixed opinions about balanced/SE SQ but I just need to hear for myself because I would think the SQ would benefit balanced…specifically speaking about Grado even though they are very day to drive. You may have read, I'm waiting for the GS-Xmk2 and I'm going to have my PS1K balanced (by Grado) with the same cable as the GS2Ke…and eventually balance my GH1 as well and possibly the RS1i. When I receive the mk2 I'm going to borrow the GS2Ke from TCC loaner program and compare balanced/SE for myself. From the few reviews I've read, the GS2Ke seems to be quite a HP, so I will most probably end up buying one after the demo.
> 
> EDIT: Please, I would love to see a photo of the balanced cable.


 
  
 On that GS-X Mk2, that final asking price is definitely out of my range.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At this point it is tough to say what balanced will do to those Grados you mentioned. The GS2ke had its sound developed with balanced in mind and it shows. For sure this one is a keeper though. Now if I could just save up for that iCan Pro...
  
 Also, I posted some photos in @ESL-1's thread.


----------



## musiclvr

I'll post some pics of the balanced adapter of my balanced GS2Ke tommorow if I make back from work in time to recieve them.


----------



## joseph69

krud484 said:


> On that GS-X Mk2, that final asking price is definitely out of my range.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Balanced/SE…I wouldn't say theres a different design in the drivers for this, just the cable wiring. In any case, its all good because I also bought it for future hard to drive HP's as well that I may be interested in.


----------



## krud484

joseph69 said:


> Balanced/SE…I wouldn't say theres a different design in the drivers for this, just the cable wiring. In any case, its all good because I also bought it for future hard to drive HP's as well that I may be interested in.


 

 I was thinking in terms of how they tuned the sound of the headphone. Like the goals they had in achieving that sound profile. This headphone does deter from that Grado house sound. It's probably far too early to say, but the sound signature from the GS2ke is more like a Sennheiser and specifically the HD800. Tight controlled bass, wide open soundstage, and again really airy with pinpoint imaging. If there is one that still makes it Grado, it's that it is more of a musical HP than an analytical HP.
  
 Hope that helps.


----------



## rovopio

Quote:


williamleonhart said:


> One more vote for the LD here. As much as I liked the Modi2 and Wyrd, I think most of Schitt stuffs are overpriced, the Vali2 included. If I got the Vali as a gift I would sell it and buy the LD (again). It didn't sound tubey to me, my rs1i didn't like it and you'd spend much more on tubes to get the same sound quality as the LD I+.
> The LD is currently $90 on Massdrop. A muses8920 opamp, a pair of EI Yugos 6hm5, GE JAN 5654 and Voshkhods 6n23eb will cover a lot of bases and won't cost you an amp and a leg. Actually you'd just need the stock amp and a pair of 6hm5 to enjoy the hell out of it. To me the I+ wins hands down


 
  


sayitaintsoap said:


> What's the best amp to pair with grados? I've got an RS2e on the way and looking for an amp. Hybrid tube amp seems to be the most often recommended. Thinking about the vali 2 or maybe little dot 1+


 
  
 For what it's worth, for music listening I ended up using LD i+ than my Magni regularly. Some regulars in the LD tube thread recommended 6hm5 as a general recommendation, I went with that. It's good enough for the price. Some knowledgeable people do give a lot of praises for the Vali 2 though so, I'm not sure which one I would get if I were you but LD i+ is a good, affordable amp that plays well with the Grado I think.


----------



## joseph69

krud484 said:


> I was thinking in terms of how they tuned the sound of the headphone. Like the goals they had in achieving that sound profile. This headphone does deter from that Grado house sound. It's probably far too early to say, but the sound signature from the GS2ke is more like a Sennheiser and specifically the HD800. Tight controlled bass, wide open soundstage, and again really airy with pinpoint imaging. If there is one that still makes it Grado, it's that it is more of a musical HP than an analytical HP.
> 
> *Hope that helps.*


 
 Yeah, it helped me a way that I want to buy them right now, thanks!


----------



## Audio Addict

One item to seriously consider is their efficiency.


----------



## joseph69

audio addict said:


> One item to seriously consid


 
 I'm sure its just a matter of a short time.


----------



## Audio Addict

joseph69 said:


> I'm sure its just a matter of a short time.




Sorry, phone and fat fingers.


----------



## Audio Addict

I do not know how anyone has time to comment. I just want to sit here with a big smile on my face listening to the GS2Ke.


----------



## joseph69

audio addict said:


> I do not know how anyone has time to comment. I just want to sit here with a big smile on my face listening to the GS2Ke.


 





 C'mon…enough!!!


----------



## krud484

audio addict said:


> I do not know how anyone has time to comment. I just want to sit here with a big smile on my face listening to the GS2Ke.


 

 Sometimes you can self-indulge and do both.


----------



## Jbmorrey

Question, I currently have a wood cupped pair of sr225's with a one hole vent modnot sure the exact model and a pair of 325i's. I have become a little more partial to my 225's however I really love the detail in the sr325. I am considering an upgrade to the PS500, but have not found too many comparisons to the 225, from what I can gather it seems like the ps50 is the most well rounded of the Grado's but I am trying to get an idea of how much of a step up is the PS500 from a Woodied sr225. What is going to stand out, and what could I potentially loose?

Thanks,
James


----------



## ESL-1

jbmorrey said:


> Question, I currently have a wood cupped pair of sr225's with a one hole vent modnot sure the exact model and a pair of 325i's. I have become a little more partial to my 225's however I really love the detail in the sr325. I am considering an upgrade to the PS500, but have not found too many comparisons to the 225, from what I can gather it seems like the ps50 is the most well rounded of the Grado's but I am trying to get an idea of how much of a step up is the PS500 from a Woodied sr225. What is going to stand out, and what could I potentially loose?
> 
> Thanks,
> James




I think for across the board listening the PS500e is a top choice and value. Bass will reach lower with more detail to the bass. Mids and highs are more refined, smoother without losing their bite. Overall detail is going to be better as will the sound stage which is more open with more air.

Still one of my favorite listens (and i have plenty of choices) especially when I want to rock.

Good luck....


----------



## Jbmorrey

esl-1 said:


> I think for across the board listening the PS500e is a top choice and value. Bass will reach lower with more detail to the bass. Mids and highs are more refined, smoother without losing their bite. Overall detail is going to be better as will the sound stage which is more open with more air.
> 
> Still one of my favorite listens (and i have plenty of choices) especially when I want to rock.
> 
> Good luck....




Sounds like a definite upgrade. I listen to a lot of vocals so I am hoping these will be a better fit than the 325i. I dol Ike the 325's just want an improvement.

James


----------



## 020Assassin

hawkeyea said:


> I was wondering about how you guys store your headphones? I just leave them on my desk and was wondering if theres any risk of them attracting insects (ants, cicadas, etc)?
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 I hang them from shelves with these:
  

  
  
 But if you want to get fancy:


----------



## GoodGucciGoo

Hahah nice


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Either THAT, or you can put your headphones in a document cabinet. No more worrying about dogs or dusts.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Idk if others have mentioned this but this is how I feel Grados sounds to me and why they r really the only reason I even use headphones.

I really enjoy the 325es. They definitely sound brighter than any other grado I've tried and are extremely clear sounding. I was always worried that anything less bright I would hate and think it was not clear but I got the RS1i's the other day and they sound so realistic. Everything I listen to sounds like I'm at a live concert unlike any other brand of headphone I've tried so far. The 325e does this well also but from what I remember when I had it it didn't seem to sound as "live" but was pretty close the rs1i. I'm not sure what makes the difference I'm guessing the wooden cups...

The 325e probably beats the rs1i in that very clear sparkle on top tho that it has.

To put it more clearly I find the Grados to sound like the music is coming through an amp (not a headphone amp) instead of a headphone speaker. Sounds just like it does when I play guitar through an amp to my ears. 
I must be wearing an amp on my head instead of actual headphones  like a mesa boogie.


Awesomeness!


----------



## Bengkia369

Sharing my Grado GS1000 with red drivers


----------



## TheRealMVT

Any love for Grado mods?


----------



## chry5alis




----------



## cirodts

Hello, I see that you are experienced with the grado and extend to you a question, a sr225e how dap mates best to have a warm sound and not tired
 thank you.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Our Google Translate friend has returned. 

Anyway Grados pair well with ak100.


----------



## cirodts

williamleonhart said:


> Our Google Translate friend has returned.
> 
> Anyway Grados pair well with ak100.


 
 thanks you're nice, I would be interested comparison with fiio x7 or onkyo dp-x1


----------



## cygnusx

Props out to @PETEREK, he did awesome job putting on a balance mini XLR connector.  He also made me a Pono adaptors, a 1/4 standard adaptors and a 15 feet extension cable. Everything came out awesome.  I never liked the look of the full size XLR connectors, especially when people put on two full size connectors onto a HP.   The mini XLR is perfect.  
  
 Now for the sound. The sound connected to my Ayre Codex in balanced mode makes a night and day difference.  I'm not sure about other HP amps, but now I understand why people keep saying that the Codex is special in balanced output.   The balanced output sound is about 20-25% louder than in single-ended mode.  The highs and lows are distinctively separated helping to create a significant improvement to the sound stage.  The lows are more apparent and the sound is very tight and clean.  The highs are more pronounced but still very clear.  The mids actually seem to be about the same for me.  I'm very glad that I didn't wait any longer and decided to make the modification.   I think for those of you guys thinking about it, don't doubt yourselves, it's worth it.    

 Btw, improvements can be heard across all genres of music. 
 My listening set for this comparison. 
 - Tears for fears - Women in Chains 
 - Nas - Get Down
 - The Smiths - The Queen is Dead
 - Joy Division - Shadowplay
 - Miles Davis - So What
 - Thelonius Monk - Bemsha Swing
 - Amy Winehouse - Back to Black
 - Tony Bennett - The Laby is a Tramp
 - Glenn Gould - Goldberg Variations
 - Debussy - La Mer 
 - Eric Clapton - before you accuse me
 - Led Zeppelin - The Battle of Evermore


----------



## joseph69

cygnusx said:


> Props out to @PETEREK, he did awesome job putting on a balance mini XLR connector.  He also made me a Pono adaptors, a 1/4 standard adaptors and a 15 feet extension cable. Everything came out awesome.  I never liked the look of the full size XLR connectors, especially when people put on two full size connectors onto a HP.   The mini XLR is perfect.
> 
> Now for the sound. The sound connected to my Ayre Codex in balanced mode makes a night and day difference.  I'm not sure about other HP amps, but now I understand why people keep saying that the Codex is special in balanced output.   The balanced output sound is about 20-25% louder than in single-ended mode.  The highs and lows are distinctively separated helping to create a significant improvement to the sound stage.  The lows are more apparent and the sound is very tight and clean.  The highs are more pronounced but still very clear.  The mids actually seem to be about the same for me.  I'm very glad that I didn't wait any longer and decided to make the modification.   I think for those of you guys thinking about it, don't doubt yourselves, it's worth it.


 
 Very nice!
 Also glad to hear another positive impression about balancing the Grado's.
 Cant wait to have my PS1K balanced…then the GH1.
 Enjoy!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

cygnusx said:


> Props out to @PETEREK, he did awesome job putting on a balance mini XLR connector.  He also made me a Pono adaptors, a 1/4 standard adaptors and a 15 feet extension cable. Everything came out awesome.  I never liked the look of the full size XLR connectors, especially when people put on two full size connectors onto a HP.   The mini XLR is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks gorgeous and so is your taste in music!


----------



## cygnusx

williamleonhart said:


> It looks gorgeous and so is your taste in music!


Thanks


----------



## Jbmorrey

So I was wondering about the PS500e, I was surprised not to find an appreciation thread and not so many reviews, how do these stack up in the Grado line, I currently have a pair of 225 with wood cups and a magnum v3 in a 325 housing. I love acoustic and vocals, How would the PS500e be in regards to an upgrade?

Thanks,
James


----------



## punkmanmatthew

I haven't heard either but I read the ps500es r darker and more bassy. I was wondering if maybe the GH1s would be a good upgrade. People are saying those r better and not as dark but still warm and smooth and not as bassy but still more warm and bassy than the rs2es or rs1is. Def. more warm than the 325s.

Right now I just can't get over how good these rs1is I recently got sound. I'm worried the GH1s or 500es would be too dark or have too much bass but who knows other than someone who has heard them...


----------



## joseph69

punkmanmatthew said:


> I haven't heard either but I read the ps500es r darker and more bassy. I was wondering if maybe the GH1s would be a good upgrade. People are saying those r better and not as dark but still warm and smooth and not as bassy but still more warm and bassy than the rs2es or rs1is. Def. more warm than the 325s.
> 
> Right now I just can't get over how good these rs1is I recently got sound. I'm worried the GH1s or 500es would be too dark or have too much bass but who knows other than someone who has heard them...


 
 The RS1i/GH1 compliment each other very well IMO…their both amazing HP's.
 In no way do the GH1 have a "dark" sound signature.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Right now I'm listening to Eric claptons unplugged album and it sounds too good. Have you heard it in the gh1s?

Also I've been tempted at times to get the ps1000es but if they aren't worth over more than $1k more than what I have now then I would love to stop being tempted lol. I really don't want to buy them but really do at the same time.


----------



## joseph69

punkmanmatthew said:


> Right now I'm listening to Eric claptons unplugged album and it sounds too good. Have you heard it in the gh1s?
> 
> Also I've been tempted at times to get the ps1000es but if they aren't worth over more than $1k more than what I have now then I would love to stop being tempted lol. I really don't want to buy them but really do at the same time.


 
 The question would be if the price of the PS1Ke is worth it to *you*.


----------



## Krutsch

punkmanmatthew said:


> Right now I'm listening to *Eric claptons unplugged album and it sounds too good.* Have you heard it in the gh1s?
> 
> ...


 
  
 That album sounds good with just about anything... I listened to it with a set of Magnepan speakers last week and it sounded like I was 10 feet from the stage.
  
 Very excellent recording and a great demo disc for Grados, as is anything acoustic that is well recorded.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I don't like the unplugged version of Layla  The original was still the best. Eric does a lot of great stuffs live but Layla could never match the studio version IMO


----------



## punkmanmatthew

krutsch said:


> That album sounds good with just about anything... I listened to it with a set of Magnepan speakers last week and it sounded like I was 10 feet from the stage.
> 
> Very excellent recording and a great demo disc for Grados, as is anything acoustic that is well recorded.





Haha True.

Also I'm just going to throw this out here. You guys with a lot of post are intimidating to talk to. Not bad just saying I feel that way sometimes with you big dogs in the house.


----------



## rovopio

punkmanmatthew said:


> Haha True.
> 
> Also I'm just going to throw this out here. You guys with a lot of post are intimidating to talk to. Not bad just saying I feel that way sometimes with you big dogs in the house.


 
  
 You will soon find that some people here achieved a lot of posts just by posting in this thread alone, point at self. My post counts does not directly correlate to my knowledge, it's just correlate to how much I spent time reading Grado Fan Club. Turned out it's a lot.


----------



## wormsdriver

rovopio said:


> punkmanmatthew said:
> 
> 
> > Haha True.
> ...


 
 good post. 
  
@punkmanmatthew post count doesn't mean much, so don't worry about that. I wouldn't worry too much about asking questions or sounding like a noob here. After all, we were all noobs on here at one point!


----------



## DavidA

wormsdriver said:


> good post.
> 
> @punkmanmatthew post count doesn't mean much, so don't worry about that. I wouldn't worry too much about asking questions or sounding like a noob here. After all, we were all noobs on here at one point!


 

 So true, I think I spend too much time in the threads


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rovopio said:


> You will soon find that some people here achieved a lot of posts just by posting in this thread alone, point at self. My post counts does not directly correlate to my knowledge, it's just correlate to how much I spent time reading Grado Fan Club. Turned out it's a lot.





Don't believe me? I got all the way to the lofty level of "Headphoneus Supremus" by posting 1,500 times!


----------



## headfry

I spend mucho time perusing several headfi threads - I view it as an online audiophile fraternity. 
Always hoping to find really interesting information and equipment satisfaction and/or dissatisfaction findings.

...... a music and audio equipment connoisseur's passion sharing with like-minded others!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Anyone know?  He has not posted for over 3 weeks, and it seems strangely calm.  stacker45, I hope you are OK!!!


----------



## joseph69

punkmanmatthew said:


> Haha True.
> Also I'm just going to throw this out here. You guys with a lot of post are intimidating to talk to. Not bad just saying I feel that way sometimes with you big dogs in the house.


 
 Post count means nothing…much of it is out of conversation/sharing different sound experiences/some basic knowledge/different music/equipment that we like as individuals. Its an enjoyment talking with other members and asking questions about what I don't know or sharing what little I do know (big world of technical Audio out there) so I can learn and try to understand to the best of my knowledge and possibly pass it along. Don't ever be afraid to ask a question…otherwise you'll never know the answer. There are no stupid questions…just stupid answers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


ruthieandjohn said:


> Anyone know?  He has not posted for over 3 weeks, and it seems strangely calm.  stacker45, I hope you are OK!!!


 
 I sent him a PM the other night with no response…I hope we OK as well.


----------



## DavidA

headfry said:


> I spend mucho time perusing several headfi threads - I view it as an online audiophile fraternity.
> Always hoping to find really interesting information and equipment satisfaction and/or dissatisfaction findings.
> 
> ...... a music and audio equipment connoisseur's passion sharing with like-minded others!


 
 nicely said


----------



## james6333

jbmorrey said:


> So I was wondering about the PS500e, I was surprised not to find an appreciation thread and not so many reviews, how do these stack up in the Grado line, I currently have a pair of 225 with wood cups and a magnum v3 in a 325 housing. I love acoustic and vocals, How would the PS500e be in regards to an upgrade?
> 
> Thanks,
> James




The PS500e is my favorite grado I have heard/owned (I also had the rs1 old version and MS2i). It sounds like a grado but with a little different tonal balance. 

Directly compared to the 225e (same system) the PS500e has a lot more bass in all regards, volume, impact, extention, tone is better too/cleaner. Vocals are about the same with the PS500e being cleaner and a little more detailed.

 The highs are pretty different. The 225e is tipped up and the PS500e are shelved down. So back to back the PS500e may seem dark but in absolute terms they are not dark but have pretty soft highs for a *grado*. 

The PS500e is one of my all time favorite headphones bettering the HD650 and Fostex TH900 from an enjoyment standpoint for me and would be a huge upgrade from the 225e IMO. I can't say how they would compare to your moded grados though.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ruthieandjohn said:


> Anyone know?  He has not posted for over 3 weeks, and it seems strangely calm.  stacker45, I hope you are OK!!!


 
 Hey stacker I hope you're ok and that you would drop by to give us an update soon.


----------



## sayitaintsoap

Nevermind, sorry.


----------



## chry5alis

Im currently working away from home, and writing this post at the airport waiting for my flight back for the weekend.

Looking very much forward to spending time with my wife, my two year old daughter, my twelve week old pup..

And later on when I can sneak away my one year old grado gs1ke! My portable set up just isnt the same!!


----------



## RollinHard843

Im curious about the statement series. Is there anyone who enjoys the gs1000e MORE than the i or the first gs1000?


----------



## rovopio

chry5alis said:


> Im currently working away from home, and writing this post at the airport waiting for my flight back for the weekend.
> 
> Looking very much forward to spending time with my wife, my two year old daughter, my twelve week old pup..
> 
> And later on when I can sneak away my one year old grado gs1ke! My portable set up just isnt the same!!


 
  
 Probably already on the flight but, have a safe flight there!
  
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> Anyone know?  He has not posted for over 3 weeks, and it seems strangely calm.  stacker45, I hope you are OK!!!


 
  
 I hope you're okay as well brother.


----------



## jaywillin

rollinhard843 said:


> Im curious about the statement series. Is there anyone who enjoys the gs1000e MORE than the i or the first gs1000?


 
 i liked the gs1000e better the the two previous gs1k's, easily, and actually, as an "everyday driver" type headphone, to my ears, it's the best, 
 it's the best balanced sound, and it's the most comfortable headphone i've ever put on my head


----------



## musiclvr

jaywillin said:


> i liked the gs1000e better the the two previous gs1k's, easily, and actually, as an "everyday driver" type headphone, to my ears, it's the best,
> it's the best balanced sound, and it's the most comfortable headphone i've ever put on my head



I have had the GS2Ke (XLR Balanced version) for about a week now (I have not been able to run it balanced as I am waiting for my LC 2.0). I can definitely say that it has a balanced and wide presentation. I wish I would have been able to hear the GS1Ke to be able to compare to but as of now I feel quite satisfied. The details that the GS2Ke extracts from my music is phenomenal but the the best part is how sweetly the treble is allowed to sing without fatiguing my treble sensitive ears. I must say these are the most comfortable headphones I own too. My gal even commented on the comfort before the sound when she first heard the GS2Ke.


----------



## XLR8

Stacker45,

We hope you are ok brother.


----------



## JoeDoe

xlr8 said:


> Stacker45,
> 
> We hope you are ok brother.




Amen!


----------



## Harry Manback

ruthieandjohn said:


> Don't believe me? I got all the way to the lofty level of "Headphoneus Supremus" by posting 1,500 times!




Yah, most posts are crap - just like this one... (Meaning mine)


----------



## whirlwind

Hope all is well with you, stacker.


----------



## XLR8

I did speak with stacker45 late April via pm. He was getting a motorbike at the time we spoke.

I sure hope he is OK and nothing bad has happened.

Brother wherever you are we are with you!


----------



## sling5s

If anyone is interested in new TTVJ Deluxe Flat Pads
 Initial Impressions on custom walnut cup with Ypsilon Driver with Mojo and Cavalli Carbon.
  
 I purchased a pair (of deluxe Flat Pad) and comparing it to the original version. Physically on inspection, it looks the same. But the foam is definitely denser. 
 What I'm hearing is, most likely because of the denser foam, you get more treble and slightly more bass too. Why, I suspect because you lose less or you retain more because of the denser foam. So the increase in treble makes the highs slightly more pronounced than before and thus also makes the bass sound tighter. But at the same time, I feel you get a little more mid bass too. 
  
 These are my initial impressions so I may hear more differences but they are definitely on the subtle side. I got to say that it's kind of expensive for the subtle improvement you get but if that little difference is what you're looking for, than well...that's what this hobby is about. 
  
 Edited: I'm also wondering if Todd made a Deluxe version of the L-Pads, if it will also improve the sound. Almost the effect of having a Tape Mod. I'm in for it.


----------



## joseph69

sling5s said:


> I got to say that it's kind of expensive for the* subtle improvement you get but if that little difference is what you're looking for, than well...that's what this hobby is about. *


 
 Yes it is!


----------



## HeavenNotes

Well ... I think finally I found the sound I was looking for.


----------



## joseph69

heavennotes said:


> Well ... I think finally I found the sound I was looking for.


 
 RS1i?


----------



## HeavenNotes

joseph69 said:


> RS1i?


 I'm not sure. It has a serial number 34094


----------



## joseph69

heavennotes said:


> I'm not sure. It has a serial number 34094


 
 Hmm, I wouldn't know either from the serial #…but it doesn't matter as long as you found the sound you've been loping for, enjoy!


----------



## HeavenNotes

joseph69 said:


> Hmm, I wouldn't know either from the serial #…but it doesn't matter as long as you found the sound you've been loping for, enjoy!


 Everything sounds good period. I'm very happy.


----------



## joseph69

heavennotes said:


> Everything sounds good period. I'm very happy.


 
 Excellent!


----------



## CH23

I got my hands on some TTVJ flat pads (old version?) and while they made my PS1000 sound horrible (lots of bass, plasticky mid-highs/treble) they make my buttoned RS1 sound really nice. more direct than with the earzonk g-cush i had on there previously. deeper bass, treble in perfect balance, mids still quite all there.
  
 i like it.


----------



## jelt2359

Just found this thread when I was wondering whether the new deluxe flats would be good for my hp1000. Looking forward to more impressions!


----------



## joseph69

jelt2359 said:


> Just found this thread when I was wondering whether the new deluxe flats would be good for my hp1000. Looking forward to more impressions!


 
 I know the HP models came with "original" flat pads from the factory…but I don't know if anyone has tried the "new" flat pads with their HP models yet? A lot of people also use the L cushions with their HP models as well.


----------



## glockhit

I know..I know..this could be in the classified but it is that kind of piece that could better benefit someone here. I ordered aluminum gimbals and rodblocks months ago from outside the US.
After all the waiting I received two brass cups for grado instead of what I ordered. I'm not going to go through the hassle of trying to return them and waiting months. If someone here is interested you can have them for what I paid for the gimbals which wasn't very much. If not they will go in classified.


----------



## jaywillin

FYI :
 my buttoned rs2's are for sale, say you saw it here, i'll make you a deal !


----------



## glockhit

GLWS


----------



## trellus

jaywillin said:


> FYI :
> my buttoned rs2's are for sale, say you saw it here, i'll make you a deal !


 
  
 Are buttoned RS2's original RS2 or RS2i? 
  
 And is RS2 below or above RS1 on the totem pole of Grado?
  
 By the way, there is almost no smoke smell left on those wonderful Alessandro MS2i cans I bought from you, and they have become my main headphones at home.   They're comfy and I love the sound.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> FYI :
> my buttoned rs2's are for sale, say you saw it here, i'll make you a deal !


 
 Does this mean you are ready to buy my semi - vintage RS1  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 It is going to be for sale


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Does this mean you are ready to buy my semi - vintage RS1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 don't believe so, not totally sure which way i want to go, i know i might like to try a hd600, or hd650


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean you are ready to buy my semi - vintage RS1
> ...


 
 OK...wanted to give you first dibs, as I promised I would.
  
 I have owned the HD650 twice and probably will own it a third time at some point.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

whirlwind said:


> Does this mean you are ready to buy my semi - vintage RS1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 How "semi" vintage is it? Please pm me some infos!


----------



## whirlwind

williamleonhart said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean you are ready to buy my semi - vintage RS1
> ...


----------



## glockhit

I have listed these in the "headphones sale" for $60.00 shipped CONUS and paypal on me. I hate to see these get thrown in my grado parts drawer at home and never used. Will consider any reasonable..note I said reasonable..offer.


----------



## krud484

Here is something pretty scary. $810 for a complete buttoned RS1!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 If you look at the photos, one of cables going into the cup is excessively twisted. I don't what affect deteriorating cushions have on Grados. It's baffling; this was sitting under $600 until the last minute.
  
 Plus it looks to be the exact same era as the one I got a few months ago.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

I saw that one too on ebay. I'm not sure why it went for so much unless he had his friend bidding up the auction.
  
 I checked recently sold ones and they were around 400 something.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Got my RS1i for around 450 but still wanting to try the famed buttoned RS1 for once


----------



## GreenBow

For those with a taste of dance, trance, and meditative music. A remix of a track from the Chants and Dances of the Native Americans. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWg4v31rvsM


----------



## krud484

For any tube rollers with Schiit amplifiers, I'm selling my tubes in the classifieds. Here's the link.


----------



## RollinHard843

I have another question about the GS1000e. Do all models have drivers that protrude a bit from the wood cups? From what ive read on here, this has caused problems for some people with the rs1e. Wonder if its bad for the gs1000e too.

Do the drivers also protrude from the ps1000e? Im wondering if this is something to consider for possible future purchases, or if it's a non issue. I imagine the driver is level with the cup in older models, right?


----------



## joseph69

rollinhard843 said:


> I have another question about the GS1000e. Do all models have drivers that protrude a bit from the wood cups? From what ive read on here, this has caused problems for some people with the rs1e. Wonder if its bad for the gs1000e too.
> 
> Do the drivers also protrude from the ps1000e? Im wondering if this is something to consider for possible future purchases, or if it's a non issue. I imagine the driver is level with the cup in older models, right?


 
 On the RS1e/GS1Ke/PS1Ke the drivers protrude past the cups. I had once posted a photo I found of a pair of PS1Ke for sale from a Singapore dealer and the drivers didn't protrude…don't know why? There are no reported issues with the SQ of the GS/PS1Ke…only the RS1e with the black headband, but It seems that when Grado switched to the tan headband on the RS1e the drivers were _almost_ flush mounted with the cups and most say there was an improvement in SQ after sufficient burn-in. Another reported issue with the protruding drivers from some is that the drivers may touch your ears causing discomfort depending on your ears of course.
All the drivers are flush with the cups on the RS1i/GS1Ki/PS1K.


----------



## rgs9200m

I don't see any protrusion on my PS1Ke.


----------



## RollinHard843

joseph69 said:


> On the RS1e/GS1Ke/PS1Ke the drivers protrude past the cups. I had once posted a photo I found of a pair of PS1Ke for sale from a Singapore dealer and the drivers didn't protrude…don't know why? There are no reported issues with the SQ of the GS/PS1Ke…only the RS1e with the black headband, but It seems that when Grado switched to the tan headband on the RS1e the drivers were _almost_ flush mounted with the cups and most say there was an improvement in SQ after sufficient burn-in. Another reported issue with the protruding drivers from some is that the drivers may touch your ears causing discomfort depending on your ears of course.
> All the drivers are flush with the cups on the RS1i/GS1Ki/PS1K.




Awesome, thanks for the clarification! I was wondering if the protruding drivers were linked to the "tubby bass" ive read about. Its tough to gauge whether or not thats a sound id be bothered about without demoing the gs1000e. Unfortunately, the store in Dallas that carries grado headphones doesnt go beyond the ps500e.


----------



## joseph69

rgs9200m said:


> I don't see any protrusion on my PS1Ke.


 
 Really? The PS1Ke drivers I had[size=x-small] and everyone [/size]else's[size=x-small] sure protruded past the cups by 1/8-3/16".[/size]
 Photo?
  


rollinhard843 said:


> Awesome, thanks for the clarification! I was wondering if the protruding drivers were linked to the "tubby bass" ive read about. Its tough to gauge whether or not thats a sound id be bothered about without demoing the gs1000e. Unfortunately, the store in Dallas that carries grado headphones doesnt go beyond the ps500e.


 
 Your welcome.
 "tubby bass"? Maybe I've heard the GS1Ke bass being described as tubby…maybe, but not sure?


----------



## RollinHard843

joseph69 said:


> Your welcome.
> "tubby bass"? Maybe I've heard the GS1Ke bass being described as tubby…maybe, but not sure?


 
 Maybe I just read a lot of posts by the same person then  But I can't really remember!

 I think the user name was RuthieandJohn. His praise for the RS2e was something that sealed the deal on me getting a pair for myself.  They really emphasize the sort of sounds I like to pay attention to in music.


----------



## joseph69

rollinhard843 said:


> Maybe I just read a lot of posts by the same person then  But I can't really remember!
> 
> I think the user name was RuthieandJohn. His praise for the RS2e was something that sealed the deal on me getting a pair for myself.  They really emphasize the sort of sounds I like to pay attention to in music.


 
 Your right…it was @ruthieandjohn who described the bass as being "tubby" in his comparison against the GH1 w/G cushions I believe. When you mentioned it I also was thinking it was @ruthieandjohn, but I wasn't exactly sure.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Yep! I called the GS1000e bass "tubby." It gets better with age, at least for my GS1000e, as they approach 300 hours of use. But I still hear definitive tubbiness, especially if I A/B compare the GS1000e to any other of my over-ear Grados (GS1000i, PS1000, PS1000e, and GH1/G).


----------



## musiclvr

ruthieandjohn said:


> Yep! I called the GS1000e bass "tubby." It gets better with age, at least for my GS1000e, as they approach 300 hours of use. But I still hear definitive tubbiness, especially if I A/B compare the GS1000e to any other of my over-ear Grados (GS1000i, PS1000, PS1000e, and GH1/G).



Interesting. With my GS2ke the bass is extended and supremely tight also the drivers are flush with the cups too though.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

musiclvr said:


> Interesting. With my GS2ke the bass is extended and supremely tight also the drivers are flush with the cups too though.



I have been musing as to whether my poison of "tubbiness" is another man's meat of "tightness." While I may not prefer the sound of the GS1000e bass, others may find its features make it preferable, so what do I mean by "tubby?"

To me, "tubby" means both very fast decay (or lack of ringing), which is good, AND a strong monotone overtone in the bass range that seems present in all bass notes, which is bad. An analogy would be putting a speaker in the bottom of an oil drum and listening to what comes out the top. There would be a persistent pitch, indicative of the resonance frequency of the barrel, and best discerned by clapping your hands in the barrel, producing a clap sound combined with a tone. That tone pitch would permeate the sound from the speaker as well.

Likely, a frequency response plot would show a peak at that frequency rather than a flat response.

Or, as Hamlet asked as he listened to Shakespeare's headphones at the Stratford-Upon-Avon head-fi meet, "Tubby? Or not tubby?"


----------



## joeq70

ruthieandjohn said:


> I have been musing as to whether my poison of "tubbiness" is another man's meat of "tightness." While I may not prefer the sound of the GS1000e bass, others may find its features make it preferable, so what do I mean by "tubby?"
> 
> To me, "tubby" means both very fast decay (or lack of ringing), which is good, AND a strong monotone overtone in the bass range that seems present in all bass notes, which is bad. An analogy would be putting a speaker in the bottom of an oil drum and listening to what comes out the top. There would be a persistent pitch, indicative of the resonance frequency of the barrel, and best discerned by clapping your hands in the barrel, producing a clap sound combined with a tone. That tone pitch would permeate the sound from the speaker as well.
> 
> ...


 
 I read "tubby" bass as basically meaning the same thing as "bloated" bass. The opposite of tight; essentially, varying degrees of fat, round, and inarticulate with possibly some bleed into the mids.


----------



## Vanquished

joseph69 said:


> …only the RS1e with the black headband, but It seems that when Grado switched to the tan headband on the RS1e the drivers were _almost_ flush mounted with the cups and most say there was an improvement in SQ after sufficient burn-in.


 
 So, the RS1e with the tan headband are OK? Anyone can compare RS1e tan headband with RS2e or GH1?


----------



## krud484

ruthieandjohn said:


> I have been musing as to whether my poison of "tubbiness" is another man's meat of "tightness." While I may not prefer the sound of the GS1000e bass, others may find its features make it preferable, so what do I mean by "tubby?"
> 
> To me, "tubby" means both very fast decay (or lack of ringing), which is good, AND a strong monotone overtone in the bass range that seems present in all bass notes, which is bad. An analogy would be putting a speaker in the bottom of an oil drum and listening to what comes out the top. There would be a persistent pitch, indicative of the resonance frequency of the barrel, and best discerned by clapping your hands in the barrel, producing a clap sound combined with a tone. That tone pitch would permeate the sound from the speaker as well.
> 
> ...


 
 Everyone seems to have a different meaning to tubby bass. I think it means the bass is bloated, there is a hump in the soundstage that lets the bass bleed out all over the midrange. It largely sucks the air out of the music.
  
 This is kind of the reason why I'm selling my tubes for the Lyr 2. They sound great with the buttoned RS1, but it's an acquired taste for the PS1k. If a HP is known already for its powerful deep loose bass, these tubes will take that effect up another notch. It can be nice for certain genres, but overall solid state serves them better.


musiclvr said:


> Interesting. With my GS2ke the bass is extended and supremely tight also the drivers are flush with the cups too though.


 
 Agreed! I'm only at the 11 hour mark with mine, I hope the bass looses up just a little more down the stretch. Did you ever get yours with the XLR termination?


----------



## joseph69

vanquished said:


> So, the RS1e with the tan headband are OK? Anyone can compare RS1e tan headband with RS2e or GH1?


 
 As far as what I've read here…I've never heard them for myself being I have no interest because I love the RS1i.
@ruthieandjohn has done extensive comparisons of Grado HP's…I'm sure you can get an idea of their sound differences from his comparison charts.


----------



## RollinHard843

Thanks for the discussion of the possibly tubbiness of the GS1000e. 

 "Tubby, or not tubby?" Bwhahaha!  That's some face-palming hilarity right there


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

vanquished said:


> So, the RS1e with the tan headband are OK? Anyone can compare RS1e tan headband with RS2e or GH1?


 
 I think you should just go with the other 2 just to be safe.


----------



## Krutsch

jaywillin said:


> don't believe so, not totally sure which way i want to go, i know* i might like to try a hd600, or hd650*


 
  
 C'mon in, the water's warm.


----------



## musiclvr

krud484 said:


> Everyone seems to have a different meaning to tubby bass. I think it means the bass is bloated, there is a hump in the soundstage that lets the bass bleed out all over the midrange. It largely sucks the air out of the music.
> 
> This is kind of the reason why I'm selling my tubes for the Lyr 2. They sound great with the buttoned RS1, but it's an acquired taste for the PS1k. If a HP is known already for its powerful deep loose bass, these tubes will take that effect up another notch. It can be nice for certain genres, but overall solid state serves them better.
> Agreed! I'm only at the 11 hour mark with mine, I hope the bass looses up just a little more down the stretch. Did you ever get yours with the XLR termination?



I have had my GS2Ke w/XLR termination for about a week now and I love them. I have not had a chance to listen to them from a balanced amp yet. I am still waiting to recieve the LC v2. I am sure that the balanced power going to the GS2Ke will add that last bit of everything to the drivers.


----------



## jaywillin

krutsch said:


> C'mon in, the water's warm.


 
 i'm going to, gotta get the rs2 sold first, no takers so far


----------



## joseph69

rollinhard843 said:


> Thanks for the discussion of the possibly tubbiness of the GS1000e.
> "Tubby, or not tubby?" Bwhahaha!  That's some face-palming hilarity right there


 
 Do not exclude the GH1 w/G cushions as an excellent option…at all!


----------



## OlBlueHiFiDude

krutsch said:


> C'mon in, the water's warm.


Sennheiser are nice, but...apparently you're straying from the girl that brought you to the dance. Sure, if you've got the bucks try the Stax 9's, but from my not so humble opinion enjoy the grado's with good amp n dac enjoy the foot stomping head bobbing happiness of grados. Life n hifi ain't a given, but swapping headphones n amps like toilet paper is no way to go through life. Enjoy your "stuff", upgrade if you can, and enjoy. As "Stacker" would say, just because you need to change out EarPads doesn't mean sell your phones. I'm a Grado aficionado, but am still open to differing opinions. Be happy with the sound of Grados, I certainly am, sure there are certainly headphones that kick ass , so what. but Grados put a smile on my face. And I was in music biz years, big deal, I'm not in the studio now, I'm enjoying the tunes. Be happy, not, critical.


----------



## Krutsch

olbluehifidude said:


> And I was in music biz years, big deal, I'm not in the studio now, I'm enjoying the tunes. Be happy, not, critical.


 
  
 Um, OK... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Welcome to Head-Fi and sorry about your wallet, @OlBlueHiFiDude.


----------



## krud484

musiclvr said:


> I have had my GS2Ke w/XLR termination for about a week now and I love them. I have not had a chance to listen to them from a balanced amp yet. I am still waiting to recieve the LC v2. I am sure that the balanced power going to the GS2Ke will add that last bit of everything to the drivers.


 




 From the couple hours I spent with a Mjolnir 2 and the GS2ke, yes there is more to squeeze out of those 50 mm drivers.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Looking forward to hearing from you about the new Liquid Carbon, I hear they pair quite well with the higher end Grados.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Does anyone know which has the hottest/highest treble if the following?
Gs1ke, gs1ki,ps1000e, rs1i

Bascially I'm trying to compare all of them to my Rs1i's.

Do any of them have hotter treble than the rs1is,or r they a little more warmer sounding?


----------



## joseph69

punkmanmatthew said:


> Does anyone know which has the hottest/highest treble if the following?
> Gs1ke, gs1ki,ps1000e, rs1i
> Bascially I'm trying to compare all of them to my Rs1i's.
> Do any of them have hotter treble than the rs1is,or r they a little more warmer sounding?


 
 The GS1Ki treble was too "hot" from my experience compared to the RS1i…just my opinion and what I heard.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Gotcha. Not sure if you've heard the gsk1es but I read that the treble is not as hot as the gsk1i. Would u say it's more in line with the rs1is treble or even warmer? I would also have that same question compared to the ps1000e.


----------



## Vanquished

joseph69 said:


> As far as what I've read here…I've never heard them for myself being I have no interest because I love the RS1i.
> @ruthieandjohn has done extensive comparisons of Grado HP's…I'm sure you can get an idea of their sound differences from his comparison charts.


 
  
  


williamleonhart said:


> I think you should just go with the other 2 just to be safe.


 
 Yes, I know ruthieandjohn's charts, from them I conclude than rs2e are almost the kings. But I can find rs1e used cheaper than rs2e new, that's why I'm asking. There is no Grado seller in Bulgaria, so I have to buy on blind and I'm not ready to pull the trigger yet.


----------



## musiclvr

@Vanquished Go big with the GS2Ke! I owned the most recognized house sound that are theRS1i's for 2 years. All I can say is that the GS2Ke does not have the stridency that the RS1i can sometimes attain in the upper mids and, to my ears, has the widest soundstage of all the Grado "i" and "e" series.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

vanquished said:


> Yes, I know ruthieandjohn's charts, from them I conclude than rs2e are almost the kings. But I can find rs1e used cheaper than rs2e new, that's why I'm asking. There is no Grado seller in Bulgaria, so I have to buy on blind and I'm not ready to pull the trigger yet.


 
 If the rs1e happens to be mediocre, you'll end up more miserable than pulling the trigger on the rs2e. That is if you can't sell it to another person. Or putting some Symphones drivers inside to replace the rs1e drivers.


----------



## DavidA

vanquished said:


> Yes, I know ruthieandjohn's charts, from them I conclude than rs2e are almost the kings. But I can find rs1e used cheaper than rs2e new, that's why I'm asking. There is no Grado seller in Bulgaria, so I have to buy on blind and I'm not ready to pull the trigger yet.


 

 I had the RS1e, sent them back after 2 weeks since they sounded off to me, my SR-225e sounded better.  Got the RS2e and it was so much better than the RS1e.
  
 It doesn't make sense to get the RS1e even if its cheaper, after my short time with them even if they were the same price I would still get the  RS2e, is a much better sounding headphone than the RS1e.


----------



## Oteil

punkmanmatthew said:


> Does anyone know which has the hottest/highest treble if the following?
> Gs1ke, gs1ki,ps1000e, rs1i
> 
> Bascially I'm trying to compare all of them to my Rs1i's.
> ...


 
 The GS1000i definitely has the hottest treble...if listened at low levels though it is perfect,IMHO
  
 On another note...just got the deluxe flat pads from Todd the Vinyl Junkie for the RS1i and I have to say these things are fantastic. They seem to find a happy balance between the perfect amount of treble and bass. I always thought the original pads took too much treble off. I always liked the bowls but I think these are going to edge them out. The comfort for me is better as well, they are about the same roughness as the original Grado pads but the way they sit on the ear is more comfortable. The only negative is there might be just a shade less soundstage but the RS1 is isn't known for its huge soundstage anyway. I feel the price on these are too high but they do make a big difference in sound especially if you thought the treble was a bit shouty occasionally.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

olbluehifidude said:


> Sennheiser are nice, but...apparently you're straying from the girl that brought you to the dance. Sure, if you've got the bucks try the Stax 9's, but from my not so humble opinion enjoy the grado's with good amp n dac enjoy the foot stomping head bobbing happiness of grados. Life n hifi ain't a given, but swapping headphones n amps like toilet paper is no way to go through life. Enjoy your "stuff", upgrade if you can, and enjoy. As "Stacker" would say, just because you need to change out EarPads doesn't mean sell your phones. I'm a Grado aficionado, but am still open to differing opinions. Be happy with the sound of Grados, I certainly am, sure there are certainly headphones that kick ass , so what. but Grados put a smile on my face. And I was in music biz years, big deal, I'm not in the studio now, I'm enjoying the tunes. Be happy, not, critical.



Welcome! Glad you started your posting career here in Grado Fan Land, and with such a sage post. Looking forward to more.


----------



## S-O8

Views please re this 'dilemma' ...
  
_'Now, I have Oppo PM-2's and am looking at Grado PS500e's .... are they going to be too similar ?_
  
_I love the PM-2's and see the graphs show the Grado's PS500e's as similar at the top end with less bass but more mid range than the Oppo PM2's._
  
_Anyone tried or got PS500e's compared to PM2's ??_
  
_The PS500e is not as treble happy as the rest of the Grado range - or so I am led to believe ... but haven't tried them.  I like the idea of less weight too._
  
_Views ?_


   

 I have posted this in a PM2 thread but would value views if anyone has these and has tried PM1 (with alt pad) or PM2 (the better headphone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
  
 For info I also have RS1e (don't gel with them) and GS1000e (absolutely love them).  I usually spent time with either GS1000e or Oppo PM2's ... but was looking at a lighter option than the PM2.


----------



## Jackson9696

s-o8 said:


> Views please re this 'dilemma' ...
> 
> 
> _'Now, I have Oppo PM-2's and am looking at Grado PS500e's .... are they going to be too similar ?_
> ...




I've had both the pm2 and ps500e and I preffered the ps500e by far. It is far more dynamic, far more transparent, has more treble but isn't too bright or strident, and it has a much more airy and open sound. 

The oppo has great mids, but lacks the detail and impact that the grado has.


----------



## Vanquished

musiclvr said:


> @Vanquished Go big with the GS2Ke! I owned the most recognized house sound that are theRS1i's for 2 years. All I can say is that the GS2Ke does not have the stridency that the RS1i can sometimes attain in the upper mids and, to my ears, has the widest soundstage of all the Grado "i" and "e" series.


 
 They are way out of my budget, unfortunately. 
  
 So, thank you, guys, I will accept than rs1e are an epic fail and will not be tempted to buy them


----------



## ruthieandjohn

vanquished said:


> They are way out of my budget, unfortunately.
> 
> So, thank you, guys, I will accept than rs1e are an epic fail and will not be tempted to buy them



You might enjoy my list of ranking Grado headphones, at least based on comparison on 10 acoustic features that I enjoy. If you can find a pair, the SR325i, usually around $225 used, performs much higher than its cost.


That said, there happens to be a buttoned RS2 in the For Sale forum, several steps up on this list, in the same price range. Here.Here


----------



## sayitaintsoap

Man I'm so bummed out. I sent my Sr80e's back today even though I absolutely LOVED them, I wanted to try higher end Grado. My 325e's arrived in the mail and of course, they are defective. The right side is significantly lower in volume than the left. Gonna have to send them back. Maybe I'll spring for the RS2e this time around.


----------



## Oracle

ruthieandjohn said:


> You might enjoy my list of ranking Grado headphones, at least based on comparison on 10 acoustic features that I enjoy. If you can find a pair, the SR325i, usually around $225 used, performs much higher than its cost.


 

 This is a good ranking, and I agree with it considering I've owned most and currently own quite a few in this list. I've recently purchased the GS2000e and with very little burn in feel that it bests my GH1/G and RS2e handedly; not having owned any version of the GS1000 to compare makes me feel like I've made a great choice.


----------



## headfry

again, glad to see the GS1000i on top; I predict that some aspiring to the HP1000's
and to the GS2000e will find their HP in the GS1000i. 

They sound spectacular at very low to moderate volumes,slight eq lift in the midrange 
very beneficial to me and makes them comparable to listening to a high end Quad (electrostatic speaker )
audio system;
the headphones disappear and I find myself at the original performance.

Although the SR325i's were very nice, the 325e - I listen at lowish volumes - 
is a very nice upgrade - better freq balance, smoother, better bass weight;
....brought right up to date.


----------



## leo5111

are all grado,s super bright? a few years back at a  home audio store they were like 150 bucks, they sounded good, but tooooo bright, or is the word sibilant for my ears,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so was wondering


----------



## rovopio

leo5111 said:


> are all grado,s super bright? a few years back at a  home audio store they were like 150 bucks, they sounded good, but tooooo bright, or is the word sibilant for my ears,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I don't know about all model but from 80e to rs2e line, kind of, yeah.


----------



## jelt2359

leo5111 said:


> are all grado,s super bright? a few years back at a  home audio store they were like 150 bucks, they sounded good, but tooooo bright, or is the word sibilant for my ears,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 My HP1000 is quite alright!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

leo5111 said:


> are all grado,s super bright? a few years back at a  home audio store they were like 150 bucks, they sounded good, but tooooo bright, or is the word sibilant for my ears,:basshead:   so was wondering



The table "transparency" lists how I hear the brightness of the various Grado models , with the SR325i as being the brightest. 

Indeed the HP1000 is one of the least bright.
(Ignore the percentages.... they are just a way of quantifying the rank order position so I can compute an overall score across all four features).


----------



## punkmanmatthew

I'm not sure I'm reading your chart right but my personal listening of the 325es sounded brighter than the rs2e and Rs1i. I'm not sure about the transparency but they did sound brighter to me anyways.


----------



## whirlwind

leo5111 said:


> are all grado,s super bright? a few years back at a  home audio store they were like 150 bucks, they sounded good, but tooooo bright, or is the word sibilant for my ears,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Bright and sibilant are two different things.
  
 Sibilant is when you hear a hissing sound.....for instance, a shhh sound with words that start with "s"....it can be very annoying to some people, i am one of those people


----------



## Bengkia369

leo5111 said:


> are all grado,s super bright? a few years back at a  home audio store they were like 150 bucks, they sounded good, but tooooo bright, or is the word sibilant for my ears,:basshead:   so was wondering




Grado house sound tends to be bright sounding and its best match with a tube amp for tat kind of lush, warmish, analog sound.
I'm using a Cypher Labs Trio tube amp and I feel my Grados (SR325e, PS500 & GS1000i w red driver) sounds great on it!


----------



## joseph69

leo5111 said:


> are all grado,s super bright? a few years back at a  home audio store they were like 150 bucks, they sounded good, but tooooo bright, or is the word sibilant for my ears,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Your upstream chain plays a huge role in what your Grado are going to sound like.


----------



## musiclvr

joseph69 said:


> Your upstream chain plays a huge role in what your Grado are going to sound like.



I couldn't agree more. It was my RS1i that convinced me that the Chord Mojo was a leap ahead of my current dacs. The RS1i just sound wider, faster, and even more natural and it was immediately evident. So yeah, Grados do scale up really well in my opinion.


----------



## leo5111

joseph69 said:


> Your upstream chain plays a huge role in what your Grado are going to sound like.


 
 thats true to a degree but they had other brands of headphones that didnt sound half as bright, so its mostly how the headphone was designed to sound


----------



## dbaker1981

Just got my first pair of grados Friday and I got to say I agree they are amazing for rock!


----------



## trellus

ruthieandjohn said:


> The table "transparency" lists how I hear the brightness of the various Grado models , with the SR325i as being the brightest.
> 
> Indeed the HP1000 is one of the least bright.
> (Ignore the percentages.... they are just a way of quantifying the rank order position so I can compute an overall score across all four features).


 
  
 What the heck is the *SR325is *model you listed in your table two rows below the SR 325?
  
 I see:
  
 SR325 (I think I know what this is)
 SR325i (and this)
 SR325e (and this)
  
 But what the heck is an SR325is?
  
 Every time I google it, all I get is people speaking of their SR325i cans in the plural, similar to how a post just in the last day or so referenced the "SR325es" in what is obviously a pluralization of the SR325e.
  
 Why, oh why, would anyone create a model with s at the end of it?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It's impossible to find out any information on it.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

trellus said:


> What the heck is the *SR325is *model you listed in your table two rows below the SR 325?
> 
> I see:
> 
> ...


 
 The Grado SR325is was made after the Grado SR325i and before the Grado SR325e.  The Grado SR325i, made 2003 in gold in celebration of Grado's 50th ("golden") anniversary, was denigrated by some as being too bright, and indeed it IS the brightest of the Grados.  The SR325is tamed that brightness a bit.  The SR325is was made in both satin finish and shiny (chrome) finish.
  
 Here are all four (from my personal collection):
  
  
  

*Grado 325 family:  Clockwise from upper left:  SR325i, SR325is, SR325e, and SR325.*


----------



## trellus

ruthieandjohn said:


> The Grado SR325is was made after the Grado SR325i and before the Grado SR325e.  The Grado SR325i, made 2003 in gold in celebration of Grado's 50th ("golden") anniversary, was denigrated by some as being too bright, and indeed it IS the brightest of the Grados.  The SR325is tamed that brightness a bit.  The SR325is was made in both satin finish and shiny (chrome) finish.
> 
> Here are all four (from my personal collection):
> 
> ...


 
  
 Holy moly, @ruthieandjohn, thank you a billion times over for clearing this up for me!   Even the Amazon listing for Grado SR325is was unhelpful because many of the reviews in that listing referred to it as the 325i.
  
 I'm kind of lusting after the SR325i now that I know that it is THE gold SR325.   I saw one for sale recently here on Head Fi but I didn't pull the trigger since I already have the SR325e and the Alessandro MS2i cans I am listening this very moment, so I thought maybe getting another SR325 variant would be sinful... but you have proven me wrong. 
  
 Beautiful pic, btw...


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ruthieandjohn said:


> The Grado SR325is was made after the Grado SR325i and before the Grado SR325e.  The Grado SR325i, made 2003 in gold in celebration of Grado's 50th ("golden") anniversary, was denigrated by some as being too bright, and indeed it IS the brightest of the Grados.  The SR325is tamed that brightness a bit.  *The SR325is was made in both satin finish and shiny (chrome) finish.*
> 
> Here are all four (from my personal collection):
> 
> ...


 
 The first 325is of mine had an aluminum silver finish almost like this. Not sure if it's the first-gen 325is or that the satin layer worn off.


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> The first 325is of mine had an aluminum silver finish almost like this. Not sure if it's the first-gen 325is or that the satin layer worn off.


 
 They didn't make too many 325is models in the aluminum finish like this…there were inconstancies which the finish which is why they started using the silver "metal flake" finish which I do believe is powder coated but don't quote me on that. Your finish didn't wear off at all. I happen to really like your aluminum finish the best out of the 3 different finishes the 325is came in.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Yep it looks more manly than the other 2... The sound was also different. I believe it has better PRAT than both the chromies and the satin.


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> Yep it looks more manly than the other 2... The sound was also different. I believe it has better PRAT than both the chromies and the satin.


 
 Definitely looks more manly for sure…but their all 325is series so they should sound the same with maybe the exception of different variations.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I went through all three different finishes of the 325is and each of them sound a bit different. But again it could be the infamous Grado QC.


----------



## 020Assassin

My first upgrade after using an SR60i for three years was the SR325iS with satin aluminium finish:
  

  

  
 They sounded great, but they were too heavy for my taste, so in the end I sold both the iS and the Gold anniversary 325i. Their new owners are very happy with them. I used them with TTVJ flat pads which gave them awesome bass.


----------



## GreenBow

Quote:


bengkia369 said:


> Grado house sound tends to be bright sounding and its best match with a tube amp for tat kind of lush, warmish, analog sound.
> I'm using a Cypher Labs Trio tube amp and I feel my Grados (SR325e, PS500 & GS1000i w red driver) sounds great on it!


  
 -------------------------------------
*I don't know what happened to the quote on this. Text below is mine. Pictures and text above are not mine.*
  
 I have the Mojo. I have not found a suitable transport yet, but I use my Mojo as a desktop DAC. For now I use it for PC music, DVD, and PC gaming (for which it's awesome). Plus I have a DAB tuner on my desk which I attach to the Mojo.
  
 I use SR225e. Bit of a low model. I find the soundstage on the Mojo very tall. I can't pinpoint where some sounds end vertically. I am happy with the pairing but I think I am not getting the best from the Mojo. Bass sounds quite incredible in them, which is good for a slightly treble hot headphone. The Mojo is a great DAC though. An example is this; I used to use a Meridian Explorer. While I loved it, one CD, ABBA Gold sounded so digital it was almost unlistenable. The Mojo makes that CD sound fine.
  
 Plus I have some good amped desktop speakers. The Mojo soundstage is quite deep in the speakers. That is harder to determine in the 225e in a frontal resolution. There is good spacing sideways though.
  
 I find it a shame that the Mojo doesn't have a dedicated line-out that can run to amps. Then a dedicated headphone line. Using both together does result in occasionally plugging headphones in to line-out levels. Which I never did on my Explorer, with its dedicated ports.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Though I have the m9XX, the Mojo is seeming more and more like a must-buy


----------



## boyd32450

williamleonhart said:


> Though I have the m9XX, the Mojo is seeming more and more like a must-buy


 

 I love mine.......I am trying to decide if the AK100ii is worth the money I have a Fiio X5ii and I am looking for a better transport for the Mojo, and I have heard it sounds excellent as a stand alone for IEMs.


----------



## CH23

having had the flat pads on my RS1 (classic), i can say for sure that i love it so much more now. while it's slightly less comfortable than with the earzonk G-cush, it feels like it's even more alive than they already were. bass really bounces, treble, which at first felt a bit too much, i have now learned to appreciate, and mids, strong as always.
  
 Sitting behind my desk, i say sitting, but i mean feet-tapping


----------



## TDanz

Hello guys..
Need some advice here 
If i want to upgrade from Alessandro MS2e, which one i should choose?
Grado GH1 or Alessandro MS Pro e?
For your consider, i need some improvements in depth, looking for more dynamics, need more smooth and sweet vocals, and also need better layering than my MS2e

Thanks buddy


----------



## 020Assassin

ch23 said:


> having had the flat pads on my RS1 (classic), i can say for sure that i love it so much more now. while it's slightly less comfortable than with the earzonk G-cush, it feels like it's even more alive than they already were. bass really bounces, treble, which at first felt a bit too much, i have now learned to appreciate, and mids, strong as always.
> 
> Sitting behind my desk, i say sitting, but i mean feet-tapping


 
 That's good to hear. They improved my 325iS enormously as well.


----------



## 020Assassin

tdanz said:


> Hello guys..
> Need some advice here
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I had the SR325iS and a beautiful older type MSPro with squared stalks and a beautiful headband: 

  
 Comparing both, the MS-Pro beat the 325iS in everything but hard rock. And it was a lot more comfortable than the 325.


----------



## TDanz

Thanks @020assasins
I think i will take mspro e for my upgrade from ms2e 

By the way @CH23
Try this combo pads for your grado
Like mine, i use S cush mix L cush
Or if you like G cush, you can use S cush mix G cush
So you can still get the comfort from G cush


----------



## DavidA

Don't know if its been asked but searching thru the last 50 pages I couldn't find anything on the differences between the stock Grado L and G pads versus the Earzonk ones?  The Grado pad have a three layer construction while the Earzonk is a single layer and there are some differences in sound and comfort to me so I'm curious to see if anyone else has noticed this?


----------



## Audio Addict

davida said:


> Don't know if its been asked but searching thru the last 50 pages I couldn't find anything on the differences between the stock Grado L and G pads versus the Earzonk ones?  The Grado pad have a three layer construction while the Earzonk is a single layer and there are some differences in sound and comfort to me so I'm curious to see if anyone else has noticed this?




The Grado G has some other treatment which makes it firmer, especially at the outer edge. Seems to make the sound more involving.


----------



## JoeDoe

Was wondering why this thread wasn't popping up on my subscriptions list… It's because I had accidentally unsubscribed! I love coming back here to catch up on what everybody's been doing! I myself am overhauling my rig! 

 Coincidentally, I'm looking for a nice condition PS 1000, non-e version. Anybody out there selling or interested in trading for a woo WA6SE?


----------



## DavidA

audio addict said:


> The Grado G has some other treatment which makes it firmer, especially at the outer edge. Seems to make the sound more involving.


 
 Does the treatment that makes it firmer also make it less porous?
  
 I only have the L pads in both original Grado and Earzonk to compare at this time, the top and mounting edge is a denser foam compared to the middle section which seems to be about the same as the Earzonk pad single density construction.  So you are saying that the G pads are constructed like the L pads where its done in 3 layers?


----------



## Audio Addict

davida said:


> Does the treatment that makes it firmer also make it less porous?
> 
> I only have the L pads in both original Grado and Earzonk to compare at this time, the top and mounting edge is a denser foam compared to the middle section which seems to be about the same as the Earzonk pad single density construction.  So you are saying that the G pads are constructed like the L pads where its done in 3 layers?


 
  
 You are most likely exceeding my technical understanding of Grado G cushions but what you're saying does make sense but I would defer to the more expert Grado lovers in this thread.


----------



## DavidA

audio addict said:


> You are most likely exceeding my technical understanding of Grado G cushions but what you're saying does make sense but I would defer to the more expert Grado lovers in this thread.


 

 Thanks for taking the time, hope other more experienced persons can help.


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Was wondering why this thread wasn't popping up on my subscriptions list… It's because I had accidentally unsubscribed! I love coming back here to catch up on what everybody's been doing! I myself am overhauling my rig!
> 
> Coincidentally, I'm looking for a nice condition PS 1000, non-e version. Anybody out there selling or interested in trading for a woo WA6SE?


 
 always a moving and a shaking eh joe ? well i don't have much room to talk, my rs2 isn't my rs2 anymore, it's heading to australia tomorrow


----------



## JoeDoe

jaywillin said:


> always a moving and a shaking eh joe ? well i don't have much room to talk, my rs2 isn't my rs2 anymore, it's heading to australia tomorrow




Haha always. What a lucky pair of Brooklyns finest!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

tdanz said:


> Hello guys..
> Need some advice here
> 
> 
> ...


 
 http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com/
  
 Go for the GH1 or the RS2e instead. If you can find the previous generation MS Pro, go for it. Don't bother with the MS Pro e.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

davida said:


> Does the treatment that makes it firmer also make it less porous?
> 
> I only have the L pads in both original Grado and Earzonk to compare at this time, the top and mounting edge is a denser foam compared to the middle section which seems to be about the same as the Earzonk pad single density construction.  So you are saying that the G pads are constructed like the L pads where its done in 3 layers?


 
 I will not delve into how they're constructed but the stock makes the sound more involving like @Audio Addict  said while the EZ result in more bass but drier mids and drier trebles. The effect is quite similar to when you mod-tape the L cushs. So after all it depends on your taste but don't expect the sound to remain the same.


----------



## TDanz

williamleonhart said:


> http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com/
> 
> Go for the GH1 or the RS2e instead. If you can find the previous generation MS Pro, go for it. Don't bother with the MS Pro e.


 
 would you mind to give me some reason why i have to avoid MSPro e?
 is there any big difference between MSpro i and MSPro e?
  
 And for your recomendation to take GH1 or RS2e, is this okay if i upragde from Alessandro class to Grado class?
 i'm afraid if there will be different soundsignature


----------



## joseph69

tdanz said:


> would you mind to give me some reason why i have to avoid MSPro e?
> is there any big difference between MSpro i and MSPro e?
> 
> And for your recomendation to take GH1 or RS2e, is this okay if i upragde from Alessandro class to Grado class?
> i'm afraid if there will be different soundsignature


 
 Can't go wrong with the GH1…and from everyones impressions the RS2e as well.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

tdanz said:


> would you mind to give me some reason why i have to avoid MSPro e?
> is there any big difference between MSpro i and MSPro e?
> 
> And for your recomendation to take GH1 or RS2e, is this okay if i upragde from Alessandro class to Grado class?
> i'm afraid if there will be different soundsignature


 
 The Alessandro are still Grados themselves. You could say that a blindfolded person can still tell that they follow the same signature. Of course the MS2e does not sound exactly like the 325e, but if there are such thing as "headphone twins", then the MS2e and the 325e are definitely such. Same goes for the RS1 and the MS Pro. The MS1 doesn't quite have a twin, but you could say that it's between the SR80 and the SR125.
  
 Upon its upgrade to the e-series, the MS Pro has fall into the same pitfalls as it "twin" the RS1e. Grado took away too much trebles and hi-mids energy, resulting in a very "duddy" sound. I do believe that someone has post their impression of the MS Pro e, and it's not positive.

 That said, a lot of Grado fans have reported that Grado has changed the RS1e series to improve the sound. However, no one seems to imply that the NEW RS1e is in the same league as the RS1i or the buttoned RS1. By extension, that includes the MS Pro as well. I owned both the MS Pro (i-series drivers) and the RS1i, and the MS Pro i could be considered the more linear, more neutral version of the RS1i. Depending on your taste the RS1i OR the MS Pro i could be better, but not by a huge margin.
  
 It's not like they have different sound signature or belong to different "classes". I can say that the similarity between the MS Pro i and the RS2e is not as much as between the RS2e and the PS500e. IMO, all Alessandro follows the "Grado house sound" that is prevalent on the Prestige and Reference series, NOT SO MUCH on the GS, PS and GH lines. 
  
 Now as to why I recommend the GH1, you said:
 For your consider, i need some improvements in depth, looking for more dynamics, need more smooth and sweet vocals, and also need better layering than my MS2e


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> Now as to why I recommend the GH1, you said:
> For your consider, i need some improvements in depth, looking for more dynamics, need more smooth and sweet vocals, and also need better layering than my MS2e


 
 +1


----------



## TDanz

williamleonhart said:


> The Alessandro are still Grados themselves. You could say that a blindfolded person can still tell that they follow the same signature. Of course the MS2e does not sound exactly like the 325e, but if there are such thing as "headphone twins", then the MS2e and the 325e are definitely such. Same goes for the RS1 and the MS Pro. The MS1 doesn't quite have a twin, but you could say that it's between the SR80 and the SR125.
> 
> Upon its upgrade to the e-series, the MS Pro has fall into the same pitfalls as it "twin" the RS1e. Grado took away too much trebles and hi-mids energy, resulting in a very "duddy" sound. I do believe that someone has post their impression of the MS Pro e, and it's not positive.
> 
> ...


 
 Wooww, thanks a lot william
 i'm very apreciate for your recomendation 
  
 So talk about GH1, Does GH1 still have nice details and high like the others grado?
 And for PS500 maybe i'll try to do some audition at audio store near my house.
 Because i get some information that they still have PS500's demo unit, but don't have GH1's demo unit


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Actually I have not heard the GH1 either, but many people say it's similar to the PS500e/PS500. The PS500e and the RS2e should be available to any Grado dealership. If it were me I'd go for the PS500e (or the GH1, if possible). When I had the PS500 it complemented my 325e (and later, my RS1i) really well.


----------



## DavidA

williamleonhart said:


> I will not delve into how they're constructed but the stock makes the sound more involving like @Audio Addict  said while the EZ result in more bass but drier mids and drier trebles. The effect is quite similar to when you mod-tape the L cushs. So after all it depends on your taste but don't expect the sound to remain the same.


 
 Thanks for the reply, so just to make sure I'm understanding your statement:  Original Grado "L" cush are similar in sound to EZ "L" with the tape mod.  Does this apply to the "G" cush as well?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

davida said:


> Thanks for the reply, so just to make sure I'm understanding your statement:  Original Grado "L" cush are similar in sound to EZ "L" with the tape mod.  Does this apply to the "G" cush as well?


 
 No it's the other way around: EZ "L" are similar to original Grado L with tape mods. If you tape-mod the EZ L, the effect is doubled and the sound will be too muffled, at least for my liking.
  
 Same thing goes for the relationship betweens EZ Gs and Grado Gs. The reason I have to put the Ls into this discussion is because as far as I know, no one tapes mod their Gs.


----------



## DavidA

williamleonhart said:


> No it's the other way around: EZ "L" are similar to original Grado L with tape mods. If you tape-mod the EZ L, the effect is doubled and the sound will be too muffled, at least for my liking.
> 
> Same thing goes for the relationship betweens EZ Gs and Grado Gs. The reason I have to put the Ls into this discussion is because as far as I know, no one tapes mod their Gs.


 
 Okay, thanks for the clarification.  I guess I'll just have to get some original G pads and compare them to the EZ G pads to see how much of a difference there is between them.


----------



## Dillan

Quick question: If I really loved the SR60i and SR80i but wasn't a huge fan of the GS1000e, then what is "the best" upgrade I could get in that regard?
  
 Right now from research I have narrowed down to RS2e or SR325e. Is that about right?
  
 I have owned some of the best headphones in the world, but I literally have only experienced the sensation of actually saying "Wow" out loud from about 2 headphones. One cost $1600 and the other was my less than $100 SR60i. I wasn't nearly impressed with the GS1000e and am chasing after that superb sound I heard from the 60i.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

dillan said:


> Quick question: If I really loved the SR60i and SR80i but wasn't a huge fan of the GS1000e, then what is "the best" upgrade I could get in that regard?
> 
> Right now from research I have narrowed down to RS2e or SR325e. Is that about right?
> 
> I have owned some of the best headphones in the world, but I literally have only experienced the sensation of actually saying "Wow" out loud from about 2 headphones. One cost $1600 and the other was my less than $100 SR60i. I wasn't nearly impressed with the GS1000e and am chasing after that superb sound I heard from the 60i.



I agree that the GS1000emis not a "Wow!" Headphone.

My Grado "Wows!" come from:



 GS1000i (in my view the Wowiest of the Grados, and SO much better than the GS1000e)
 RS2e (wonderful Wow per Dollar and second in my mind only to the GS1000i)
 GH1 with G Cush (really a home run headphone when used with the larger over ear G cush instead of what it comes with)
 SR325i (the gold ones, if you know that you like the brightest of the Grados, and inexpensive)
. PS1000 (just because... Overall really good)
I suspect that the GS2000e is also a WOW headphone, though I have not heard it yet.


----------



## Dillan

ruthieandjohn said:


> I agree that the GS1000emis not a "Wow!" Headphone.
> 
> My Grado "Wows!" come from:
> 
> ...


 

 Awesome thank you for the help. I am thinking of getting the RS2e with balanced cables from Moon Audio. I am sure I will be really pleased with them and I never liked the Grado cables anyway so thats another bonus.


----------



## HeavenNotes

ruthieandjohn said:


> I agree that the GS1000emis not a "Wow!" Headphone.
> 
> My Grado "Wows!" come from:
> 
> ...


 
 The first time I listened my 125e and RS1i I had a WOW WOW WOW  sound experience.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

heavennotes said:


> The first time I listened my 125e and RS1i I had a WOW WOW WOW  sound experience.



I agree, on both of those. Was just being WOWed by my SR125e this morning!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

heavennotes said:


> The first time I listened my 125e and RS1i I had a WOW WOW WOW  sound experience.



I agree, on both of those. Was just being WOWed by my SR125e this morning!


----------



## Dillan

So SR325e vs RS2e for the closest sound to the SR60i but "better"?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

The table of features of 25 Grados I prepared show that the SR325e is closer to the sound of the SR60 than is the RS2e. See the link "Huge Comparison" in my signature.


----------



## Dillan

ruthieandjohn said:


> The table of features of 25 Grados I prepared show that the SR325e is closer to the sound of the SR60 than is the RS2e. See the link "Huge Comparison" in my signature.


 

 You really went through a lot of trouble for us, thanks a lot. Hmmm still hard for me to decide! haha I guess I will just need to think about it.
  
 Thanks again


----------



## DaemonSire

dillan said:


> So SR325e vs RS2e for the closest sound to the SR60i but "better"?


 
 I don't think you could go wrong with either to be honest.  I haven't heard the RS2e but both of them have been given rave reviews.  Other than the GH-1, it looks they are two best in the current lineup.
  
 I had the 325e and really enjoyed it.  I liked it with tape-modded L-Cush pads.  With that setup, and a nice tube amp, it really had a nice bass hit to it.
  
 However, it will be heavier than the RS2e.  It isn't a 'heavy' headphone (looking at you Hifiman/Audeze), but it will be heavier than the RS2e.
  
 I can't find any specifics on the weight of the two of them but based on Amazon "Shipping Weight", it is 476g vs 386g (this will be including the box, etc. since it is the shipping weight).  But since they are both basically boxed the same, the difference seems to be approx 90g.
  
 Take that with a big grain of salt as the estimation may be way off.


----------



## Dillan

daemonsire said:


> I don't think you could go wrong with either to be honest.  I haven't heard the RS2e but both of them have been given rave reviews.  Other than the GH-1, it looks they are two best in the current lineup.
> 
> I had the 325e and really enjoyed it.  I liked it with tape-modded L-Cush pads.  With that setup, and a nice tube amp, it really had a nice bass hit to it.
> 
> ...


 

 Thats interesting to keep in mind too. Thanks for looking that up. I am leaning more towards the RS2e as everyone raves on that headphone (plus it's lighter like you mentioned). Wonder when the next wave of Grado's will come out. How long was the i's around before the e's came out?


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> I wasn't nearly impressed with the GS1000e *and am chasing after that superb sound I heard from the 60i.*


 
 Seems like you might have found it then.


----------



## Dillan

joseph69 said:


> Seems like you might have found it then.



Unfortunately the glue from the 60i didn't hold up well and just from moderate use and taking care of it, it fell apart. Instead of buying a used 60i I will probably go for a new RS2e. Here's hoping I get that wow factor!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

dillan said:


> Unfortunately the glue from the 60i didn't hold up well and just from moderate use and taking care of it, it fell apart. Instead of buying a used 60i I will probably go for a new RS2e. Here's hoping I get that wow factor!


 
 Where did it fall apart?  If it is the metal end of the headband where it shoves into the rod block (labeled R or L), then I think that is a friction fit, not glued.  Advice from Grado (somewhere way back in this thread) is that it IS OK to put a bit of glue on it and shove it back in.  I have had that happen to me on a couple of pairs of Grados, and you actually have to pull the joint apart if you are trying to replace the headband (e.g. from plastic to leather, or from black to brown), then put it back together.


----------



## DavidA

dillan said:


> So SR325e vs RS2e for the closest sound to the SR60i but "better"?


 

 I tried the SR-325e and didn't care for them due to them being a little too bright for me, went with the SR-225e which was more to my liking.  After a few months I got the RS2e, a improvement over the SR-225e but not what I would call huge or life changing but very noticeable.
  
 I've since put the SR-225e drivers in a wood cup, which were really nice sounding, put the drivers back in the original cups with a few mods to the cup (dynamat and sorbothane) which really made them sound good, better than a stock RS2e IMO.
  
 I also have a SR-60i that I took the drivers out and put them in rose wood cups that have some dynamat around the cup and sorbothane on the back of the driver, this makes the simple SR-60i drivers really great sounding.


----------



## Dillan

ruthieandjohn said:


> Where did it fall apart?  If it is the metal end of the headband where it shoves into the rod block (labeled R or L), then I think that is a friction fit, not glued.  Advice from Grado (somewhere way back in this thread) is that it IS OK to put a bit of glue on it and shove it back in.  I have had that happen to me on a couple of pairs of Grados, and you actually have to pull the joint apart if you are trying to replace the headband (e.g. from plastic to leather, or from black to brown), then put it back together.




Ohh actually you are right it is that. Hopefully if i order another pair then that problem won't persist but if it does then I'll know what to do.


----------



## GreenBow

After getting some Q Acoustics BT3 for desktop I found myself gravitating towards them more. Leaving my SR225e alone more and more.  Every now and again I put the 225e back on, but fairly quickly returned to my desktop speakers. I was preferring the general overall sound of my speakers. Or was it the freedom move; of not being tethered to the desk. I do lots of PC gaming, music, and DVD. 
  
 Anyway after feeling my 225e were being resigned to my portable DAB radio for now, I felt sightly dispondent. I had previously used headphones every day for a couple of years. I let my 225e drift further away from my concious listening and alomst into my history books. (Since I was not listening to much portable radio, or even any radio at the moment.) This all happened over maybe the last four months. 
  
 Anyway one more go at trying with them again. Plugged into my now planted on my desktop Chord Mojo, I thought, "Woh, hang on!". The result of this was; I have been using them for four days in a row again.
  
 Conclusion: I think I had taken them for granted, or been looking too deeply at them. After time away, I tried them with no expectations and was charmed by them. They are even back on my head for gaming. Currently listeing to Katie Melua - Call off the Search CD. I am liking the headphones for their positive qualities. Their immediacy, attack, clarity and detail. While relaxing with their presentation too.


----------



## joseph69

I will be receiving my mk2 tomorrow from Justin…I was going to send Grado my PS1K to be balanced but they are backed up with work. Being I had a pair of Kimber Kable "Tonik" XLR interconnects just laying around I decided to cut them up and use my 80i for my first DIY  2x 3-pin XLR termination to use with the mk2 tomorrow until I receive my Neutrik 4-pin XLR connectors and balance the rest of the Grado family if I can grow the balls to do it being this will be different because it is an 8-conductor cable so I'm not exactly sure how to...but at least I'll have my 80i to listen to through a fully balanced system for tomorrow.


----------



## Dillan

joseph69 said:


> I will be receiving my mk2 tomorrow from Justin…I was going to send Grado my PS1K to be balanced but they are backed up with work. Being I had a pair of Kimber Kable "Tonik" XLR interconnects just laying around I decided to cut them up and use my 80i for my first DIY  2x 3-pin XLR termination to use with the mk2 tomorrow until I receive my Neutrik 4-pin XLR connectors and balance the rest of the Grado family if I can grow the balls to do it being this will be different because it is an 8-conductor cable so I'm not exactly sure how to...but at least I'll have my 80i to listen to through a fully balanced system for tomorrow.




Oh nice! If you want things done right you do it yourself! Haha


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> Oh nice! If you want things done right you do it yourself! Haha


 
 Thank you.
 Thats definitely true…but the first time is a bit scary which is why I used my least expensive Grado, and I'm still afraid to do the rest of the family with the 4-pin XLR (PS1K/GH1) like I said, because their 8-conductor and I never did it so I'm not sure.


----------



## krud484

joseph69 said:


> I will be receiving my mk2 tomorrow from Justin…I was going to send Grado my PS1K to be balanced but they are backed up with work. Being I had a pair of Kimber Kable "Tonik" XLR interconnects just laying around I decided to cut them up and use my 80i for my first DIY  2x 3-pin XLR termination to use with the mk2 tomorrow until I receive my Neutrik 4-pin XLR connectors and balance the rest of the Grado family if I can grow the balls to do it being this will be different because it is an 8-conductor cable so I'm not exactly sure how to...but at least I'll have my 80i to listen to through a fully balanced system for tomorrow.


 

 You could get in touch with Drew at Moon Audio. He could just install a Neutrik 4-pin XLR for you. It might be cheaper and faster than waiting for a bump in Grado's queue, the only difference would be not getting a 12 conductor cable. I'm not the engineering type, I would be way too scared to do it on my own.


----------



## musiclvr

dillan said:


> Quick question: If I really loved the SR60i and SR80i but wasn't a huge fan of the GS1000e, then what is "the best" upgrade I could get in that regard?
> 
> Right now from research I have narrowed down to RS2e or SR325e. Is that about right?
> 
> I have owned some of the best headphones in the world, but I literally have only experienced the sensation of actually saying "Wow" out loud from about 2 headphones. One cost $1600 and the other was my less than $100 SR60i. I wasn't nearly impressed with the GS1000e and am chasing after that superb sound I heard from the 60i.



You should seriously consider the GS2Ke.


----------



## joseph69

krud484 said:


> You could get in touch with Drew at Moon Audio. He could just install a Neutrik 4-pin XLR for you. It might be cheaper and faster than waiting for a bump in Grado's queue, the only difference would be not getting a 12 conductor cable. I'm not the engineering type, I would be way too scared to do it on my own.


 
 I've already ordered four 4-pin Neutrik XLR connectors which I should receive in a day or two so I can do all of my Grados.
  
 You've also brought something to my attention…I was thinking that the PS1K was an
 8-conductor cable…but you may be correct in saying it is a 12-conductor, now I'm not sure???


----------



## joseph69

@krud484 
 The PS-1000 is an 8-conductor cable…the (e) has a 12-conductor cable.


----------



## krud484

joseph69 said:


> I've already ordered four 4-pin Neutrik XLR connectors which I should receive in a day or two so I can do all of my Grados.
> 
> You've also brought something to my attention…I was thinking that the PS1K was an
> 8-conductor cable…but you may be correct in saying it is a 12-conductor, now I'm not sure???


 

 I thought that if you went through Grado, they would install new 12 conductor cables with the 4-pin XLR termination. The GS2ke is the first balanced HP they offer, and it is a 12 conductor cable. Weren't they just going use what they have left over for anyone wanting the balanced option on older models?
  
 I think my PS1k is an 8 conductor because the GS2ke cable is definitely thicker and slightly heavier.


----------



## joseph69

krud484 said:


> I thought that if you went through Grado, they would install new 12 conductor cables with the 4-pin XLR termination. The GS2ke is the first balanced HP they offer, and it is a 12 conductor cable. Weren't they just going use what they have left over for anyone wanting the balanced option on older models?
> 
> I think my PS1k is an 8 conductor because the GS2ke cable is definitely thicker and slightly heavier.


 
 You are correct, I did ask Grado for the same cable the GS2Ke uses which is a 12-conductor…but since I'm going to do it myself, I'll be re-terminating my 8-conductor with a 4-pin XLR.
 Not sure if they were just going to use what was left over for whoever wanted their Grados balanced, but I did ask if they would balance my PS1K with the same cable as the GS2Ke and they said yes, but I had to wait for the to get more balanced cables, and also have the time to do it.


----------



## krud484

joseph69 said:


> You are correct, I did ask Grado for the same cable the GS2Ke uses which is a 12-conductor…but since I'm going to do it myself, I'll be re-terminating my 8-conductor with a 4-pin XLR.
> Not sure if they were just going to use what was left over for whoever wanted their Grados balanced, but I did ask if they would balance my PS1K with the same cable as the GS2Ke and they said yes, but I had to wait for the to get more balanced cables, and also have the time to do it.


 

 Hey I understand not wanting to wait for Grado to do the install. Good luck on the re-terminating, hope all goes well. Can't wait for you to fire up the Mk2!


----------



## CH23

tdanz said:


> Thanks @020assasins
> I think i will take mspro e for my upgrade from ms2e
> 
> 
> ...


 


 I did try this in the past, but it's too 'veiling' for my tastes. thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## joseph69

krud484 said:


> Hey I understand not wanting to wait for Grado to do the install. Good luck on the re-terminating, hope all goes well. Can't wait for you to fire up the Mk2!


 
 Thank you!


----------



## joseph69

The mk2 arrived this morning and is all set up!
 First off it is gorgeous…and being I only have my 80i terminated in 2x 3-pin XLR to listen to balanced (which I did last night) they sound real nice! I really can't tell if the sound benefits from balanced/SE being I haven't listened to my 80i in a very long time…but as I said, they do sound real nice. I'll listen to my PS1K/GH1 w/G SE in a little while. I just really wanted to make sure they worked and I did a good job terminating them with the 2x 3-pin XLR. Hopefully I'll receive my Neutrik 4-pin XLR connectors this afternoon and I'm going to balance my GH1 tonight (to make sure I do it right being it is an 8-conductor cable) then the PS1K.


----------



## Dillan

joseph69 said:


> The mk2 arrived this morning and is all set up!
> First off it is gorgeous…and being I only have my 80i terminated in 2x 3-pin XLR to listen to balanced (which I did last night) they sound real nice! I really can't tell if the sound benefits from balanced/SE being I haven't listened to my 80i in a very long time…but as I said, they do sound real nice. I'll listen to my PS1K/GH1 w/G SE in a little while. I just really wanted to make sure they worked and I did a good job terminating them with the 2x 3-pin XLR. Hopefully I'll receive my Neutrik 4-pin XLR connectors this afternoon and I'm going to balance my GH1 tonight (to make sure I do it right being it is an 8-conductor cable) then the PS1K.




I would feel so nervous doing that myself haha


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> I would feel so nervous doing that myself haha


 
 Just received the Neutrik XLR's and I'm scared schiit!!!


----------



## joseph69




----------



## Dillan

Beautiful setup none the less. Good luck!


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> Beautiful setup none the less. Good luck!


 
 Thank you again!


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


>


 
 Very nice, Joseph....enjoy


----------



## GreenBow

joseph69 said:


>


 
  
 Sat right next to a big squishy comfy chair. Just as it should be.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Very nice, Joseph....enjoy


 
 Thank you very much, Joe.
  


greenbow said:


> Sat right next to a big suishy comfy chair. Just as it should be.


 
 The only way to relax and enjoy.


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


>


 
  
 So I take it your ears are fine with the Stax FR now? I'm really glad if that's the case. Also thanks to everyone here at Grado Fan Club (you guys know who you are) who taught me the importance of supporting the business that treats us well and ditching businesses who don't.


----------



## Dillan

rovopio said:


> So I take it your ears are fine with the Stax FR now? I'm really glad if that's the case. Also thanks to everyone here at Grado Fan Club (you guys know who you are) who taught me the importance of supporting the business that treats us well and ditching businesses who don't.




Amen to that


----------



## dbaker1981

Anybody got recommendations for a headband wrap?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


>


 
  
 that's quite a bit of alright !!


----------



## Khemist

Hey all!  I fell in love with the GS1000e's at a local hifi shop last week.  My only other pair of Grado's are some 325 goldies, which I like but not for extended listening periods.  My only external amplification is an old Ibasso Cobra since I mainly listen to my W4s on the go.  
  
 Not having heard either the Valhalla 2 or the Lyr 2, which would pair better with the GS1000es?  I listen to everything from ambient to jazz to hip-hop.  I'm stuck with my Asus Xonar ST for DAC duties until I can save up for something better.
  
 Any thoughts?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

khemist said:


> Hey all!  I fell in love with the GS1000e's at a local hifi shop last week.  My only other pair of Grado's are some 325 goldies, which I like but not for extended listening periods.  My only external amplification is an old Ibasso Cobra since I mainly listen to my W4s on the go.
> 
> Not having heard either the Valhalla 2 or the Lyr 2, which would pair better with the GS1000es?  I listen to everything from ambient to jazz to hip-hop.  I'm stuck with my Asus Xonar ST for DAC duties until I can save up for something better.
> 
> Any thoughts?



Grado recommends the Lyr2.


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> So I take it your ears are fine with the Stax FR now?


 
 Yes, I'm using the Mjolnir KGST (hybrid) with the 009 and haven't had any issues.
 The Mjolnir KGSSHV just didn't agree with me…thanks for asking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


jaywillin said:


> that's quite a bit of alright !!


 
 Thank you very much, Jay!


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> So I take it your ears are fine with the Stax FR now?


 
 Yes, I'm using the Mjolnir KGST (hybrid) with the 009 and haven't had any issues.
 The Mjolnir KGSSHV just didn't agree with me…thanks for asking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


jaywillin said:


> that's quite a bit of alright !!


 
 Thank you very much, Jay!


----------



## joseph69

.


----------



## joseph69

Sorry about the repeated post…I don't know whats going on with H-F…I'm having some issues with a few things. Anyway, I actually got up the nerve to terminate my GH1 tonight with a Neutrik 4-pin XLR connector because I received them this afternoon (I was scared schiit!) which is why I did the GH1. 





  
 To my surprise it was a very simple to do…so simple I can't wait to do my PS1K tomorrow. I'm listening to them now and I can say right off the bat that there is definitely a more clearer instrument separation and more air between them and also more depth in the sound-stage. The mid-range cleared up very nicely as well…very glad I went this route in the short time I've been listening. As I write this I'm distracted by the distinc crystal clear sound of drum stick hitting 
 hi-hats and cymbals with the song I'm listening to which I've heard many times before but never stood out like this. More to come as I listen.


----------



## cygnusx

joseph69 said:


>


 

 Very nice : )  Welcome to the balanced world.  There is no turning back now!


----------



## Dillan

cygnusx said:


> Very nice : )  Welcome to the balanced world.  There is no turning back now!




About to enter the balanced world soon. I hope my experiences are as good as Joseph's!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ruthieandjohn said:


> Grado recommends the Lyr2.


 
 Having auditioned the Valhalla 2 and the Vali 2 quite often, I have never quite understood Schiit's tube philosophy. Tube amps that limits coloration and aims for clarity, SS-like sound? I think that defeats the purpose of having tube in your system.


----------



## DavidA

williamleonhart said:


> Having auditioned the Valhalla 2 and the Vali 2 quite often, I have never quite understood Schiit's tube philosophy. Tube amps that limits coloration and aims for clarity, SS-like sound? I think that defeats the purpose of having tube in your system.


 
 The other side is the overly warm signature of some Woo Audio amps


----------



## joseph69

cygnusx said:


> Very nice : )  Welcome to the balanced world.  There is no turning back now!


 
 Thank you…definitely no turning back, all of my Grados are going to be balanced now with the possible exception of my 325is which I use for my desktop.
  
Quote:


dillan said:


> About to enter the balanced world soon. I hope my experiences are as good as Joseph's!


 
 From what I'm hearing you won't regret it. The sound has surpassed my expectations, and I would have just been happy with the slightest improvement!


----------



## joseph69

@cygnusx 
  
 Yes, I glad that I listened…but also had to hear for myself being there are many mixed opinions about balanced/SE. I hear a real nice  difference with my GH1 (which I'm very used to) so its definitely worth it to me.


----------



## cygnusx

joseph69 said:


> @cygnusx
> 
> Yes, I glad that I listened…but also had to hear for myself being there are many mixed opinions about balanced/SE. I hear a real nice  difference with my GH1 (which I'm very used to) so its definitely worth it to me.


 

 Awesome!  Glad to hear it.   Finally, maybe our "itch" will subside for a while   Hmm..maybe not!  Those GS2000e do look fantastic don't they?   I may need a second job quick!!!!


----------



## joseph69

cygnusx said:


> Awesome!  Glad to hear it.   Finally, maybe our "itch" will subside for a while   Hmm..maybe not!  Those GS2000e do look fantastic don't they?   I may need a second job quick!!!!


 
 Thanks, I think my itch is scatted for quite sometime now…not even sure if I'm going to purchase the GS2Ke after balancing the GH1…but I'm still going to borrow it from TCC to hear it…and yes, they look fantastic!


----------



## Dillan

@joseph69 how do the GH1 compare to the Rs2e? Did you balance the GH1 yourself?


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> @joseph69 how do the GH1 compare to the Rs2e? Did you balance the GH1 yourself?


 
 Unfortunately I never heard the RS2x so I can't comment.
  
 Yes, I did re-terminate the GH1 to balanced with a Neutrik 4-pin XLR just last night and intend to do my PS1K today, then the RS1i. I'm not going to do my 325is being it is my desktop HP and I'm also going to re-reminate my 80i back to SE from the 2x 3-pin XLR connectors the 80i was my practice pair and my GH1 was also but with the 4-pin. I also need to make a 4-pin>SE adapter to use my balanced HPs with my WA6.


----------



## Dillan

I wish Drew sold the GH1 at moon audio so I could get it balanced straight out of the box. I don't trust myself enough, even though I have made and terminated a ton of cat6 cables in my life.


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> I wish Drew sold the GH1 at moon audio so I could get it balanced straight out of the box. I don't trust myself enough, even though I have made and terminated a ton of cat6 cables in my life.


 
 It actually couldn't be any easier to do…and I was scared schist to do it.


----------



## Dillan

joseph69 said:


> It actually couldn't be any easier to do…and I was scared schist to do it.


 

 I think the smartest thing would be for me to practice a little first! I may order the 60 or 80e.


----------



## S-O8

Well, Grado PS500e's have arrived to compliment my GS1000e and RS1e.
  
 The headband seems a lot tighter than the other two were !!   It is downright uncomfortable and tight, pushing the tops of my ears into my head.  
 Does anyone know if this headband is narrower than the ones on the GS1000e and RS1e and those were totally fine on my head !


----------



## Dillan

s-o8 said:


> Well, Grado PS500e's have arrived to compliment my GS1000e and RS1e.
> 
> The headband seems a lot tighter than the other two were !!   It is downright uncomfortable and tight, pushing the tops of my ears into my head.
> Does anyone know if this headband is narrower than the ones on the GS1000e and RS1e and those were totally fine on my head !


 
  
 I have heard some of the SR series can have that problem. Lightly stretching it out with your hands should do the trick.


----------



## rgs9200m

FWIW, I have the PS1Ke and GS, and I find the PS, while heavier, is not tighter at all, and I don't have a small head. I think you may just be spoiled by the extreme comfort and lightness of the GS and RS, which I very much treasure for non-critical listening. (That's why I always recommend the GS and RS as the best phones for gaming, TV/Movies, etc., even more so than the Senn HD800 just on the basis of comfort and that not-wearing-any-headphones-at-all feeling.)
 But I find the PS1000e quite comfortable overall for music.


----------



## Dillan

Yea my GS1000e before I sold them were ridiculously light. I didn't like the padding, but the clamping wasn't bad at all and again the weight felt really low.


----------



## joseph69

Here are some photos of my GH1 terminated with a Neutrik 4-pin XLR connector and being I had custom rod blocks on them already I decided to add a Fostex suspension strap as well even though they are so light they didn't need it. I'm waiting for another pair of rod blocks to add to my PS1K so I can add the suspension strap as well…extremely comfortable!


----------



## Dillan

Grado's are truly a modders dream. The headphones look great!


----------



## Dillan

Oops edited for double post. (darn forums been glitching on me lately)


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> Grado's are truly a modders dream. The headphones look great!


 
 Thank you!
  


dillan said:


> Oops edited for double post. (darn forums been glitching on me lately)


 
 Same problem here…I just sent an e-mail to tech support about this happening for several days now. One of my posts last night posted 4x and I'm having issues with words typing very slowly and being mis-spelled. Also slow to re-load pages and the pages are jumping all over the place.


----------



## JoeDoe

Here we go!


----------



## Dillan

joedoe said:


> Here we go!


 

 Yes!!!
  
 Post impressions when you can!


----------



## joseph69

PS1K is now balanced…onto the RS1i.


----------



## rgs9200m

When the head-fi editor is slow or having problems, what I do that always seems to work is to just create a text file with everything and then copy and paste it into the head-fi reply window.
 I'm not sure how you would do this on a phone or tablet though...


----------



## Dillan

rgs9200m said:


> When the head-fi editor is slow or having problems, what I do that always seems to work is to just create a text file with everything and then copy and paste it into the head-fi reply window.
> I'm not sure how you would do this on a phone or tablet though...


 
  
 Good advice, I will try this
  
 Thanks


----------



## DavidA

joseph69 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Same problem here…I just sent an e-mail to tech support about this happening for several days now. One of my posts last night posted 4x and I'm having issues with words typing very slowly and being mis-spelled. Also slow to re-load pages and the pages are jumping all over the place.


 
 I have this problem almost daily, I usually refresh the page a few times and it seems to clear the problem, it that doesn't work then I'll re-boot the system.  Some have said clearing the history and clearing cookies help also, haven't done this yet as doing the page refresh and/or re-boot has always worked for me so far.


----------



## joseph69

davida said:


> rgs9200m said:
> 
> 
> > When the head-fi editor is slow or having problems, what I do that always seems to work is to just create a text file with everything and then copy and paste it into the head-fi reply window.
> ...


 
 Thanks…I've done all of the above many many times with good results and sometimes nothing changes.
 The funny thing is that when I e-mail support everything starts working fine like the site knows I reported it!


----------



## joseph69

PS1K/GH1/RS1i all terminated in Neutrik 4-pin balanced connectors…now tonight its time to start putting many hours on the GS-Xmk2!


----------



## Dillan

joseph69 said:


> PS1K/GH1/RS1i all terminated in Neutrik 4-pin balanced connectors…now tonight its time to start putting many hours on the GS-Xmk2!


 

 Well that didn't take long at all! Congrats, I am a little envious to the sound you'll be hearing!


----------



## joseph69

Special thanks to @Sko0byDoo for instructing/giving me the courage to re-terminate my Grados myself! Even though it was very easy, if you've never done this before (like myself) it is a nerve racking thing…especially cutting the cable to your beloved Grados. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thanks again, Troy


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> Well that didn't take long at all! Congrats, I am a little envious to the sound you'll be hearing!


 
 No, didn't take long at all, and I took my time.
 Don't be envious…its no good for you!


----------



## cygnusx

dillan said:


> I wish Drew sold the GH1 at moon audio so I could get it balanced straight out of the box. I don't trust myself enough, even though I have made and terminated a ton of cat6 cables in my life.


 I didn't trust myself either so I sent it off to peterek and he did an excellent job. Prices are reasonable too.


----------



## cygnusx

joseph69 said:


> PS1K/GH1/RS1i all terminated in Neutrik 4-pin balanced connectors…now tonight its time to start putting many hours on the GS-Xmk2!


 Nice job! You definitely deserve a pint or two!


----------



## joseph69

cygnusx said:


> Nice job! You definitely deserve a pint or two!


 
 Thank you!


----------



## dbaker1981

So I picked up the L-cush pads today. Anybody lose most of the bass with them?


----------



## joseph69

dbaker1981 said:


> So I picked up the L-cush pads today. Anybody lose most of the bass with them?


 
 For what HP?


----------



## mikey1964

joseph69 said:


> For what HP?


 
 I took a look at his profile, seems he has an SR80e.....


----------



## joseph69

mikey1964 said:


> I took a look at his profile, seems he has an SR80e.....


 
 Good idea, at the time I didn't think to do that.
 I found with my 80i that when I switched from the S to the L cushions they increased the clarity and gave the instruments more air/better separation and the bass was quicker/tighter and more defined. I could understand loosing the overall warmth of the tonality which is also very enjoyable with the S but I definitely prefer the L on my 80i…I can't speak for the (e) series being I've never heard them.


----------



## dbaker1981

joseph69 said:


> Good idea, at the time I didn't think to do that.
> I found with my 80i that when I switched from the S to the L cushions they increased the clarity and gave the instruments more air/better separation and the bass was quicker/tighter and more defined. I could understand loosing the overall warmth of the tonality which is also very enjoyable with the S but I definitely prefer the L on my 80i…I can't speak for the (e) series being I've never heard them.




I believe I just needed to get used to the new sound. Most of the bass had come back by the time I stopped listening last night. I think it's not so much the bass went away as it was the mids and highs got so much stronger.


----------



## joseph69

dbaker1981 said:


> I believe I just needed to get used to the new sound. Most of the bass had come back by the time I stopped listening last night. I think it's not so much the bass went away as it was the mids and highs got so much stronger.


 
 Sure, you're opening the drivers being theres a hole in the L cushion.
 Also clearer, no?


----------



## johnnyb

dbaker1981 said:


> So I picked up the L-cush pads today. Anybody lose most of the bass with them?


 

 Tried L-cush with my SR125i's and yes, some bass was lost.  Mids and highs clearer (not so congested as with standard S-Cush).  I've played with electrical tape around the L-cush which helps a lot -- it's just not the best look.   Another option would be to keep the S-Cush and "quarter mod" it.  Or, some folks go for Sennheiser 414 cushions (the yellow ones).


----------



## Dillan

I think maybe it's just all he other sounds got better! So by comparison the bass seems a little less.


----------



## joseph69

I spent 3+hrs listening to MBP(JRiver MC-21)>PWD-ll/Bridge-ll>GS-Xmk2>PS1K fully balanced last night and I'm pretty much speechless. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Not only that, but the mk2 isn't burned-in and neither is my PS1K…my PS1K don't even have 50hrs on them yet. I can't compare balanced/SE yet being I'm waiting for a Neutrik female XLR connector to make an XLR>1/4" Neutrik adapter, but from memory, to *my* ears theres definitely no going back to SE...there is a significant difference in the entire musical presentation…I feel like I'm listening to a different HP, literally! The only reason I'm making the XLR>SE adapter is for my WA6.


----------



## dbaker1981

joseph69 said:


> Sure, you're opening the drivers being theres a hole in the L cushion.
> Also clearer, no?




Yep. Took some getting used to but it sounded damn good by the end.


----------



## dbaker1981

What makes the yellow ones good?


----------



## Dillan

joseph69 said:


> I spent 3+hrs listening to MBP(JRiver MC-21)>PWD-ll/Bridge-ll>GS-Xmk2>PS1K fully balanced last night and I'm pretty much speechless. :eek:
> Not only that, but the mk2 isn't burned-in and neither is my PS1K…my PS1K don't even have 50hrs on them yet. I can't compare balanced/SE yet being I'm waiting for a Neutrik female XLR connector to make an XLR>1/4" Neutrik adapter, but from memory, to *my* ears theres definitely no going back to SE...there is a significant difference in the entire musical presentation…I feel like I'm listening to a different HP, literally! The only reason I'm making the XLR>SE adapter is for my WA6.




Excellent news!!


----------



## joseph69

dbaker1981 said:


> What makes the yellow ones good?


 
 If you're referring to the "yellow" HD-414 pads I've never used them.


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> Excellent news!!


 
 Most excellent news!


----------



## johnnyb

dbaker1981 said:


> What makes the yellow ones good?


 

 I haven't tried the 414 pads either (must be the color!). You can read more about grado pads at http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/evaluation-grado-stock-and-modified-ear-pads


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Maybe it's just me but I just picked up some ps1kes and music sounds closer to me than with my rs1is.

They have a lot better instrument sepersrion and pretty much everything else but sounds like I'm closer and then when I put the rs1i on after this they rs1is sound distant. Maybe I'm just hearing the bigger sound of the ps1kes/more body/more presence and it's just making it sound that way? Not saying it's a bad thing just saying. At the same time though are more airy and all of that but just seem closer.


----------



## WAV-4-my-X3

heavennotes said:


> Hello.   Did the following happend to you?  I have the Asgard 2 and the Audio Technica Tub amp and Im prefering to listen my Grados SR125e directly from my IPhone 5S with Itunes. The sound is superb.


 

 I got some SR125e this last weekend, and that's exactly what I first tried them with... my iPhone 5s.  They actually turned my phone into a decent music player!


----------



## HeavenNotes

wav-4-my-x3 said:


> I got some SR125e this last weekend, and that's exactly what I first tried them with... my iPhone 5s.  They actually turned my phone into a decent music player!


 

 Hi.  Time has passed since I shared this and now I'm listining my RS1i with my Aune T1 with an ADZAM E288CC tube, direct from my MacBookPro Retina and I'm in love.  I have been in Music Classic Concerts and some times I forget that I'm using my headphones.  It is a big WOW experience.


----------



## joseph69

punkmanmatthew said:


> Maybe it's just me but I just picked up some ps1kes and music sounds closer to me than with my rs1is.
> 
> They have a lot better instrument sepersrion and pretty much everything else but sounds like I'm closer and then when I put the rs1i on after this they rs1is sound distant. Maybe I'm just hearing the bigger sound of the ps1kes/more body/more presence and it's just making it sound that way? Not saying it's a bad thing just saying. At the same time though are more airy and all of that but just seem closer.


 
 Its the PS1Ke 50mm drivers…but I never felt they made the RS1i sound distant.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

I think if I turn the RS1i up enough it doesn't sound as different


----------



## joseph69

punkmanmatthew said:


> I think if I turn the RS1i up enough it doesn't sound as different


 
 Also, the PS1Ke drivers protrude past the cups 1/8-3/16" moving the drivers closer to your ears…their not flush with the cups like the non (e) series.


----------



## musiclvr

joseph69 said:


> Its the PS1Ke 50mm drivers…but I never felt they made the RS1i sound distant.



I feel that after living with both the GS2Ke and the RS1i that the RS1i's sounded noticeably narrow. One will mmediately notice a collapse in soundstage and a veil blanketing fine details.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

I do agree with that as well. I haven't heard the gsk2e but the ps1ke while sounding closer to me also at the same time has better depth and air. Instrument separation is great. Everything sounds much bigger to me in the psk1e while the RS1i things sound small. I like both headphones though and I'm. Not sure which I will really prefer in the long run. I do wish the psk1e had just a little higher treble though.

By bigger I mean the actual music/instrments sound bigger. I'm not speaking of Soundstage when I say that.


----------



## joseph69

musiclvr said:


> I feel that after living with both the GS2Ke and the RS1i that the RS1i's sounded noticeably narrow. One will mmediately notice a collapse in soundstage and a veil blanketing fine details.


 
 Really?
 Although I haven't heard the GS2Ke (yet) I find the RS1i to be one of my favorite Grados for detail…if not the my most favorite for detail.
  
 EDIT: I also find the sound-stage to be fine…of course not the biggest, but fine for me.


----------



## joseph69

punkmanmatthew said:


> I do agree with that as well. I haven't heard the gsk2e but the ps1ke while sounding closer to me also at the same time has better depth and air. Instrument separation is great. Everything sounds much bigger to me in the psk1e while the RS1i things sound small. I like both headphones though and I'm.* Not sure which I will really prefer in the long run. I do wish the psk1e had just a little higher treble though.*
> 
> By bigger I mean the actual music/instrments sounds bigger. I'm not speaking if Soundstage when I say that.


 
   The RS1i is no slouch in any way.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Yes it's extremely good and I'm wondering if I'll like it better in the long run.


----------



## joseph69

punkmanmatthew said:


> Yes it's extremely good and I'm wondering if I'll like it better in the long run.


 
 I definitely understand what you mean.
 The RS1i has that "classic" Grado sound-signature.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Yeah it does and while the ps1000e has a ton going for it it doesn't quite hit that spot that the rs1i has hit for me.

It does do very very well though. Maybe it's because it's more neutral sounding to me and not quite as fun but still fun in its own way. If I had to mix music in one of them it would probably be the ps1ke but for fun probably rs1i.

They r both just so good. They both impress me equally but rs1i hits the spot sometimes a little more lol. Who knows what will happen and which I will keep or if I keep both.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

joseph69 said:


> Really?
> Although I haven't heard the GS2Ke (yet) I find the RS1i to be one of my favorite Grados for detail…if not the my most favorite for detail.
> 
> EDIT: I also find the sound-stage to be fine…of course not the biggest, but fine for me.





I did forget to mention that I don't hear the veil at all in the rs1is. Highs seem better to me on those than the ps1000e.


----------



## joseph69

punkmanmatthew said:


> Yeah it does and while the ps1000e has a ton going for it it doesn't quite hit that spot that the rs1i has hit for me.
> 
> It does do very very well though. Maybe it's because it's more neutral sounding to me and not quite as fun but still fun in its own way. If I had to mix music in one of them it would probably be the ps1ke but for fun probably rs1i.
> 
> They r both just so good. They both impress me equally but rs1i hits the spot sometimes a little more lol. Who knows what will happen and which I will keep or if I keep both.


 
 You'll end up keeping both for their unique differences.
 One is not "better" than the other, but like I said just "different".


----------



## joseph69

punkmanmatthew said:


> I did forget to mention that I don't hear the veil at all in the rs1is. Highs seem better to me on those than the ps1000e.


 
 No veil either to my ears…crystal clear!


----------



## musiclvr

joseph69 said:


> Really?
> Although I haven't heard the GS2Ke (yet) I find the RS1i to be one of my favorite Grados for detail…if not the my most favorite for detail.
> 
> EDIT: I also find the sound-stage to be fine…of course not the biggest, but fine for me.




 The RS1i's were my "go to" for detail retrieval before the discovering the GS2Ke. The RS1I's were the headphones that were able to let me appreciate some of the qualities that the Chord Mojo has over my other dacs. So the RS1i does scale really well too. I also found the soundstage to be intimately round and just short of natural sounding when some musical passages became complex. Truth be told if finances weren't an issue I would still own the RS1i now. 


 Quote:


punkmanmatthew said:


> I did forget to mention that I don't hear the veil at all in the rs1is. Highs seem better to me on those than the ps1000e.


 
 I feel that the highs on the RS1i are nicely extended, articulate, fast, and euphoric. The problem I came upon occasionally was the peak in the lower treble/upper mids. Due to the said peak, it causes a narrowing of the sounds stage for me as it takes away from a more desired linear presentation of the these regions (upper Mids & Treble). The Mid Bass rise doesn't help either. This will also lead to premature listening fatigue for me. The GS2Ke has a more linear mid to treble transition while avoiding any offensive peaks in doing so with no mid bass rise either. As a result you are able to enjoy greater detail with an expanded soundstage and no irritating peaks. On a side note, these "peaks" are probably more of an issue for me or more noticeable as I only have listened to/use solid state amps.
  


joseph69 said:


> No veil either to my ears…crystal clear!


 
 I feel that the RS1i's are a detail oriented headphone with a mid region emphasis. I LOVE this presentation but I have found that this is not a neutral presentation and as a result colors my music. The GS2Ke is very linear and airy to my ears. To my ears, the GS2Ke is a clear upgrade and not just a different sonic flavor in regards to the RS1i.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

musiclvr said:


> I feel that the highs on the RS1i are nicely extended, articulate, fast, and euphoric. The problem I came upon occasionally was the peak in the lower treble/upper mids. Due to the said peak, it causes a narrowing of the sounds stage for me as it takes away from a more desired linear presentation of the these regions (upper Mids & Treble). The Mid Bass rise doesn't help either. This will also lead to premature listening fatigue for me. The GS2Ke has a more linear mid to treble transition while avoiding any offensive peaks in doing so with no mid bass rise either. As a result you are able to enjoy greater detail with an expanded soundstage and no irritating peaks. On a side note, these "peaks" are probably more of an issue for me or more noticeable as I only have listened to/use solid state amps.
> 
> I feel that the RS1i's are a detail oriented headphone with a mid region emphasis. I LOVE this presentation but I have found that this is not a neutral presentation and as a result colors my music. The GS2Ke is very linear and airy to my ears. To my ears, the GS2Ke is a clear upgrade and not just a different sonic flavor in regards to the RS1i.




Have u compared the gs2ke withe ps1ke?


----------



## musiclvr

punkmanmatthew said:


> Have u compared the gs2ke withe ps1ke?



I wish!!! On a personal note I'm not sure that I will ever pony up the dough to listen the PS1Ke outside of a Head-Fi meet. This is because I didn't like the actual weight of the PS1K when I auditioned them. Although a PS2Ke might sway me.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

It seems like they would sound similar from howI hear people describe gs2kes signature but idk.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

punkmanmatthew said:


> I did forget to mention that I don't hear the veil at all in the rs1is. Highs seem better to me on those than the ps1000e.


 
 My comparative listening to the RS1i vs the PS1000e confirms what you say... the transparency (or lack of veil) is greater on the RS1i.  However, the treble detail seems better on the PS1000e.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

I'm sure it does have better detail. I do prefer the treble on the rs1is because I'm more of a treble head I think.

The gs1000i seems interesting since it seems to sounds extremely clear.


----------



## joseph69

musiclvr said:


> I feel that the highs on the RS1i are nicely extended, articulate, fast, and euphoric. The problem I came upon occasionally was the peak in the lower treble/upper mids. Due to the said peak, it causes a narrowing of the sounds stage for me as it takes away from a more desired linear presentation of the these regions (upper Mids & Treble). The Mid Bass rise doesn't help either. This will also lead to premature listening fatigue for me. The GS2Ke has a more linear mid to treble transition while avoiding any offensive peaks in doing so with no mid bass rise either. As a result you are able to enjoy greater detail with an expanded soundstage and no irritating peaks. On a side note, these "peaks" are probably more of an issue for me or more noticeable as I only have listened to/use solid state amps.
> 
> I feel that the RS1i's are a detail oriented headphone with a mid region emphasis. I LOVE this presentation but I have found that this is not a neutral presentation and as a result colors my music. The GS2Ke is very linear and airy to my ears. To my ears, the GS2Ke is a clear upgrade and not just a different sonic flavor in regards to the RS1i


 
 I;ll have to borrow the GS2Ke as soon as I can now, thanks.
   
Quote:


musiclvr said:


> I wish!!! On a personal note I'm not sure that I will ever pony up the dough to listen the PS1Ke outside of a Head-Fi meet. This is because I didn't like the actual weight of the PS1K when I auditioned them.* Although a PS2Ke might sway me.*


 
 PS2Ke?


----------



## Audio Addict

I had heard a rumor that a PS2Ke might be coming out based on the GS2Ke platform but it was only a rumor, it now sounds like it may be closer to happening.


----------



## joseph69

audio addict said:


> I had heard a rumor that a PS2Ke might be coming out based on the GS2Ke platform but it was only a rumor, it now sounds like it may be closer to happening.


----------



## TDanz

Does anyone here who've made modifications grado sr325e or alessandro ms2e from aloy housing become wood housing?
How about the sound after modification with wood housing?
Thanks


----------



## joseph69

tdanz said:


> Does anyone here who've made modifications grado sr325e or alessandro ms2e from aloy housing become wood housing?
> How about the sound after modification with wood housing?
> Thanks


 

 Leave the aluminum alloy cups alone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 If anything buy a used 60/80 and modify them.


----------



## HeavenNotes

Hi all.  
  
 I'm listining my favorite music with my Macbook Pro Retina > T1 Aune Amperex 7308 tube > RS1i.  So so so good!!!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

tdanz said:


> Does anyone here who've made modifications grado sr325e or alessandro ms2e from aloy housing become wood housing?
> How about the sound after modification with wood housing?
> Thanks


 
 I do believe @JoeDoe  said it would be eerily similar to the RS1 line.


----------



## DavidA

tdanz said:


> Does anyone here who've made modifications grado sr325e or alessandro ms2e from aloy housing become wood housing?
> How about the sound after modification with wood housing?
> Thanks


 
 You might get better info from this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/119314/post-your-grado-mods
 or this one: http://www.head-fi.org/t/793136/grado-modders-go-ypsilon-elleven-acoustica-drivers-and-builds-thread


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Anyone know how the rs2e compares to the rs1i? I was thinking about buying the rs2e because from what I've read they r very good headphones. Seems like people even like them better. What really intrigued me is the transparency and no veil sound. Is it worth trying or is the rs1i just a better headphone or too similar and it would just be a waist of money/time?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

punkmanmatthew said:


> Anyone know how the rs2e compares to the rs1i? I was thinking about buying the rs2e because from what I've read they r very good headphones. Seems like people even like them better. What really intrigued me is the transparency and no veil sound. Is it worth trying or is the rs1i just a better headphone or too similar and it would just be a waist of money/time?


 
 Both the RS1i and the RS2e headphones are fabulous.
  
 Before there was an RS2e, I compared its predecessor, the RS2i, to the RS1i and ended up preferring the RS2i.  I compared using 10 acoustic features, also including the original RS1 with buttons as a third headphone in the mix.  For each of the 10 rows, the headphone I heard as performing that feature the best is given 3 points (or first place - blue ribbon), second best 2 points (red), and third place yellow (1).  I then add total scores.
  

*RS2i excels over RS1 and RS1i at transparency, treble detail (as measured by attack of finger plucking bass string), and powerful organ/brass tones.*
  
 I later obtained the RS2e and found it to be even better than the RS2i, which was first place winner above.  Here I compare the RS2i, RS2e, and the original buttoned RS2.
  

*RS2e bests the RS2i with even better transparency, visceral subbass, and nearly everything else except soundstage.*
  
 Hope this helps!  (I love answering questions like this!)


----------



## headfry

Thank you so much for your interesting findings and keeping the love of Grado sound/musical quality fresh!

(who would have thought that the RS2i would have bested the RS1i?) ..... Of course these are your perceptions,
with your music and equipment..... but very interesting read, as always.

Food for thought. Thanks!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

headfry said:


> Thank you so much for your interesting findings and keeping the love of Grado sound/musical quality fresh!
> 
> (who would have thought that the RS2i would have bested the RS1i?) ..... Of course these are your perceptions,
> with your music and equipment..... but very interesting read, as always.
> ...


 
 Yes, I was surprised that the RS2i bested the RS1i.  But when I listened side by side, I preferred the close intimacy that the RS2i, with its less deep cups, gave over the RS1i, whose cups are deeper, giving bigger sound stage, but not having quite the transparency and intimacy. I also find that I prefer the GS1000i to the (much more expensive) PS1000, and I prefer the PS1000 to the (enhanced) PS1000e, just as I prefer the GS1000i to the GS1000e!
  
 The challenge is that we don't listen like we score.  My scoring weights each of the 10 criteria equally, yet I value some things (e.g. transparency) far more than 1/10 of the total score.  So I always give my ears priority over my scores.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

ruthieandjohn said:


> Both the RS1i and the RS2e headphones are fabulous.
> 
> Before there was an RS2e, I compared its predecessor, the RS2i, to the RS1i and ended up preferring the RS2i.  I compared using 10 acoustic features, also including the original RS1 with buttons as a third headphone in the mix.  For each of the 10 rows, the headphone I heard as performing that feature the best is given 3 points (or first place - blue ribbon), second best 2 points (red), and third place yellow (1).  I then add total scores.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Thanks for the detailed reply!
  
 Does this mean that the RS2e is brighter than the RS1i or is it warmer? I'm not 100% sure how transparency is supposed to sound to everyone?

 Thanks


----------



## ruthieandjohn

punkmanmatthew said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply!
> 
> Does this mean that the RS2e is brighter than the RS1i or is it warmer? I'm not 100% sure how transparency is supposed to sound to everyone?
> 
> ...



RS2e is brighter than the RS1i.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

ruthieandjohn said:


> RS2e is brighter than the RS1i.


 
 Sounds like I might have to try these then.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> RS2e is brighter than the RS1i.


 
 Hmm, I'm surprised to hear the RS2e is brighter than the RS1i.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

joseph69 said:


> Hmm, I'm surprised to hear the RS2e is brighter than the RS1i.


 
 I've tried the sr80e, 125e, 225e, 325e, RS2e, RS1i, and PS1000e headphones.
  
 I can't compare the RS2e to the RS1i because it was too long ago to remember but I do distinctly remember the 325e
 being the brightest out of these that I've tried. I've tried maybe 4 or 5 different 325es. The RS2e seemed to be pretty much the same as the 225e, 125e, and the 80e as far as brightness if I remember correctly.
  
 That makes me think it would be very similar to the RS1is treble but I just can't remember anything else about the RS2e since I just tried them at the store for a little bit.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

joseph69 said:


> Hmm, I'm surprised to hear the RS2e is brighter than the RS1i.


Me too. Have not tried the rs2e in details though...


----------



## Dillan

If I like a mid forward/focused sound with a tame treble and bass boost/accentuation which Grado to get?


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> Me too. Have not tried the rs2e in details though...


 
 I've never hear the RS2e.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

dillan said:


> If I like a mid forward/focused sound with a tame treble and bass boost/accentuation which Grado to get?


 
 PS500 or PS500e.


----------



## rovopio

williamleonhart said:


> Me too. Have not tried the rs2e in details though...


 
  
 Well... ever since a couple of months past after I sold my rs2e, I've been wanting to get another one. Where did you score the AD2000 btw? Damn, that's a good one!
 Also, how much was your V5 opamp? Better than your xxxx prev. opamp? Also, is it cheaper than MUSES02?


----------



## discombob

Does anyone have or know where to find frequency response charts for the GH1 and PS500e?  I've found plenty of measurements for the original PS500, but not the e version and have never found one for GH1.
  
 I have the PS500e with EarZonk G cushions (and am very impressed), but I can tell the big bass boost does seem to create just a slight veil I'm not used to hearing on a Grado and am wondering exactly how the GH1 differs.


----------



## canali

btw: i embolden just to have things stand out...not trying to shout.
  
 hi friendly grado people...need some help please with suggestions
 for what from the grado lineup would be a good compliment to what I have.
  
 currently i have some* sony 7520 *monitors (love 'em for detail and balance, being studio monitors)
 and *senn hd650s.*..what grados would be a good compliment please?
  
 I love detail, and punchy bass (tight, clean bass), great resolution, warmish, musical.
 ....some have suggested the *massdrop fostex thx00* ...but what from the grado lineup please
  
 also in the *RS1*...trying to understand diff between the i and e....a good can to consider, too?
 (my buddy is also interested in this: he salivates over the grado wood cups, lol)
  
 my music: rock, blues and jazz, instrumental
  
 equipment:
 laptop
 dragonfly red
 chord mojo on the way
 iFi micro iDSD/mercury/ipurifier 2
 mapletree ear + hd tube amp
  
 thank you!


----------



## joseph69

canali said:


> hi friendly grado people...need some help please with suggestions
> for what from the grado lineup would be a good compliment to what I have.
> 
> currently i have some sony 7520 monitors (love 'em for detail and balance, being studio monitors)
> ...


 
 The RS1e wasn't a big hit…the RS1i is an excellent HP, but is no longer available "new" unless you can find them NOS because it is the predecessor to the (e) series. I'm sure you could find a used pair for sale on the forums/eBay.


----------



## Oteil

canali said:


> hi friendly grado people...need some help please with suggestions
> for what from the grado lineup would be a good compliment to what I have.
> 
> currently i have some sony 7520 monitors (love 'em for detail and balance, being studio monitors)
> ...



Sounds like you would definitely enjoy an RS1i..


----------



## discombob

Does anyone have an extra set of official Grado g-cushions they'd be willing to part with?  I'm curious about the sound, but not $45 curious since I already have the EarZonks (which are _very _comfortable).  If so, PM me.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Another vote for the RS1i here. Or you can go with the RS2e, still fits your description perfectly.


----------



## XLR8

Have the rs2i and rs1i.
Both compliment each other beautifully.

Stacker45, 
Wherever you are we are with you brother.


----------



## DavidA

canali said:


> btw: i embolden just to have things stand out...not trying to shout.
> 
> hi friendly grado people...need some help please with suggestions
> for what from the grado lineup would be a good compliment to what I have.
> ...


 
 I would suggest a modified SR-225i/e, take apart the cups and add some dynamat around the cups and put a piece of sorbothane on the back of the driver, it will get you better bass than the RS2e while the sorbothane will help to smooth out the highs while still retaining all the details.  Or if you feel a little more creative and can do some DIY, take the drivers from the SR-225i/e and put them is wood cups with the dynamat and sorbothane mods, to me its better than the RS2e but since sound signature is subjective to the individual YMMV.


----------



## Oteil

Just thought I would share a great tip from Grado concerning the rod blocks sliding down......I emailed them concerning this problem and received this reply

"try cleaning the height rods thoroughly with alcohol

then re-tension the headband to conform with your head

any questions, let us know"

I was pretty skeptical but it worked like a charm. They are rock solid now and no sliding whatsoever.


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> The RS1e wasn't a big hit…the RS1i is an excellent HP, but is no longer available "new" unless you can find them NOS because it is the predecessor to the (e) series. I'm sure you could find a used pair for sale on the forums/eBay.


 

 I can only add to joseph69's comments by imploring that anybody who loves the Grado sound signature like I do to get a pair of RS-1i's so that they can fully appreciate how a handmade pair of hp's should sound. The RS1i's sound only gets better over time, with the proviso that its bass response and character takes several hundred hours of listening to fully bloom.


----------



## HeavenNotes

bpcans said:


> I can only add to joseph69's comments by imploring that anybody who loves the Grado sound signature like I do to get a pair of RS-1i's so that they can fully appreciate how a handmade pair of hp's should sound. The RS1i's sound only gets better over time, with the proviso that its bass response and character takes several hundred hours of listening to fully bloom.


 

 Other good quality of RS1i and RS2i is that you can enjoy your music with low volume in high fidelity.  I love this.


----------



## rgs9200m

I've had the button RS1 since about 2003 and although I like it's exciting transparent you-are-there sound, it's just too bright and fatiguing. I find the GS and PS to be far more refined and still nice present. Again, the e-versions are my choice.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Do most people say the RS2e is better than the RS1i or they just say they are different and neither are better?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

punkmanmatthew said:


> Do most people say the RS2e is better than the RS1i or they just say they are different and neither are better?


 
 I found that the RS2e exceeded the RS1i on transparency (no veil between you and music) and various measures of treble detail, while the RS1i was better at a large soundstage and bass.  It depends on which you prefer.  Since I had four measures of treble detail for the RS2e to win when I compared the RS2 to the RS1i, and only two categories for the RS1i to win (soundstage and bass), I ended up giving more points to the RS2e, but that doesn't make it better (but if I had to choose one, it would be the RS2e!).


----------



## rovopio

ruthieandjohn said:


> I found that the RS2e exceeded the RS1i on transparency (no veil between you and music) and various measures of treble detail, while the RS1i was better at a large soundstage and bass.  It depends on which you prefer.  Since I had four measures of treble detail for the RS2e to win when I compared the RS2 to the RS1i, and only two categories for the RS1i to win (soundstage and bass), I ended up giving more points to the RS2e, but that doesn't make it better (but if I had to choose one, it would be the RS2e!).


 
  
 I miss rs2e since a couple months after I sold mine. I might probably get them again one day.


----------



## JoeDoe

punkmanmatthew said:


> Do most people say the RS2e is better than the RS1i or they just say they are different and neither are better?


 
 I'd say they are very close. RS2e is a little more intimate and the RS1i to these ears is a little more refined with a little better bass extension. I've had the RS1i twice, and sold the RS2e within 2 weeks of getting it.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

rovopio said:


> Well... ever since a couple of months past after I sold my rs2e, I've been wanting to get another one. Where did you score the AD2000 btw? Damn, that's a good one!
> Also, how much was your V5 opamp? Better than your xxxx prev. opamp? Also, is it cheaper than MUSES02?


 
 Sorry didn't see this the other day.
  
 My AD2000 is very much on par with the RS1i. No wonder it's considered the end-game choice for many people. The sweet sweet mid-range takes some time to get used to, though.
  
 And yep my V5 turns the LD into a completely different beast. I'll soon give a detailed review for it. Unfortunately it's almost twice as expensive than the MUSES02. But IMO it's worth it. It turns my LD I+ into something much more musical and much more synergic with the 325e.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

joedoe said:


> I'd say they are very close. RS2e is a little more intimate and the RS1i to these ears is a little more refined with a little better bass extension. I've had the RS1i twice, and sold the RS2e within 2 weeks of getting it.


 
 This describe my experiences perfectly. The difference is there and quite audible but people with an aim to enjoy music wouldn't mind it. Which also explains why I'm so excited about the RS2e. It brings the RS1i sound to a much cheaper price range.


----------



## JoeDoe

williamleonhart said:


> This describe my experiences perfectly. The difference is there and quite audible but people with an aim to enjoy music wouldn't mind it. Which also explains why I'm so excited about the RS2e. It brings the RS1i sound to a much cheaper price range.




I'd agree with that!


----------



## punkmanmatthew

So if I already have the RS1i it's really not worth getting an rs2e I'm guessing.


----------



## joseph69

punkmanmatthew said:


> So if I already have the RS1i it's really not worth getting an rs2e I'm guessing.


 
 You actually made me listen to my RS1i the past few nights and I enjoyed them so much after not listening to them for a while! Cant answer your question as I never heard the RS2x.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

punkmanmatthew said:


> So if I already have the RS1i it's really not worth getting an rs2e I'm guessing.



And *I* am certainly not the right one to answer that, since my rule is "Do I already have that Grado? If not, BUY IT!" That's how I got 25 pairs!


----------



## punkmanmatthew

joseph69 said:


> You actually made me listen to my RS1i the past few nights and I enjoyed them so much after not listening to them for a while! Cant answer your question as I never heard the RS2x.




Awesome. They r so good!


----------



## Dillan

Wonder if Grado has anything cooking for July 4? I smell a new flagship? Perhaps some deals on their current line?


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> Wonder if Grado has anything cooking for July 4? I smell a new flagship? Perhaps some deals on their current line?


 
 No deals from Grado, which is fine being they *never* increase their prices when they introduce a new series like most other companies do.


----------



## Dillan

joseph69 said:


> No deals from Grado, which is fine being they *never* increase their prices when they introduce a new series like most other companies do.



This is huge for me. Other makers like Audeze doubling the price of their flagship makes me respect Grado so much more.


----------



## Audio Addict

Grado has their way with increasing their revenues. The GS1Ke is $995 but then they come out with the GS2Ke for $1,395. They have the PS1KE for $1,695 and maybe coming out with a PS2Ke for more than the PS1Ke.


----------



## Dillan

I wish Grado build quality was a little better. Most people disagree with me, but they always feel cheap and plastic when I hold them. Not to mention mine have fallen apart after a few months of light use and the cables ALWAYS get annoying.


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> I wish Grado build quality was a little better. Most people disagree with me, but they always feel cheap and plastic when I hold them. Not to mention mine have fallen apart after a few months of light use and the cables ALWAYS get annoying.


 
 None of  mine have never fallen apart in the 5yrs I've owned them. 
 As far as the cables, I never let the cups spin…I lay them flat, pick them up, turn the drivers 90° inwards and place them on my head, after use I turn the drivers 90° outwards then lay them flat again…keeps the cables excellent!


----------



## musiclvr

joseph69 said:


> None of  mine have never fallen apart in the 5yrs I've owned them.
> As far as the cables, I never let the cups spin…I lay them flat, pick them up, turn the drivers 90° inwards and place them on my head, after use I turn the drivers 90° outwards then lay them flat again…keeps the cables excellent!



I do the same. I don't like kinks in the cable. I even go as far to make sure that the contact point of the curvature of the cable inside the cups is in the center of the grill too. Hahaha Its part of my 'Grado routine'.


----------



## joseph69

musiclvr said:


> I do the same. I don't like kinks in the cable. I even go as far to make sure that the contact point of the curvature of the cable inside the cups is in the center of the grill too. Hahaha Its part of my 'Grado routine'.


 
 Me too, as to as I get a new Grado, I let the cups hang and let the wires untwist until the wiring is straight on the drivers.


----------



## krud484

joseph69 said:


> None of  mine have never fallen apart in the 5yrs I've owned them.
> As far as the cables, I never let the cups spin…I lay them flat, pick them up, turn the drivers 90° inwards and place them on my head, after use I turn the drivers 90° outwards then lay them flat again…keeps the cables excellent!


 
 I let mine hang on a Woo stand and thinking about it now, I don't ever really turn the cups. I just kind of wiggle them on my head into the right listening position.


musiclvr said:


> I do the same. I don't like kinks in the cable. I even go as far to make sure that the contact point of the curvature of the cable inside the cups is in the center of the grill too. Hahaha Its part of my 'Grado routine'.


 
 Same here. My routine is unplug the HP from the amp, turn on the amp, wait until I hear the "tink" of the Lyr catching the tube signal, then plug in the HP.
  
 I have owned 6 Grado HPs and the build quality varies a little. The older ones are all just fine, not a scratch, nice clean craftsmanship. The GH1 is just a little rough where the cushions go, not bad though. The GS2ke has a couple rough spots on the right cup, I'm sure it deals with the selection quality of the mahogany. Grado must've not wanted to discard anything. I'm alright with it, cosmetic issues have yet to interfere with the SQ.


----------



## DavidA

dillan said:


> I wish Grado build quality was a little better. Most people disagree with me, but they always feel cheap and plastic when I hold them. Not to mention mine have fallen apart after a few months of light use and the cables ALWAYS get annoying.


 
 Haven't seen a Grado build "fall apart" but the oldest I've seen are under 10 years old.  As for the cables, I don't care for the new 8 conductor wire used on my SR-225e and RS2e, way to heavy for such a light headphone, changed mine out for some Mogami cables, much lighter, more flexible, use a TRS 3.5mm with screw on 6.3mm, and no changes in the sound.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I'm seriously bored with my 325e. I used to love it but now it's so boring. I need some other Grados in my life.


----------



## Dillan

williamleonhart said:


> I'm seriously bored with my 325e. I used to love it but now it's so boring. I need some other Grados in my life.




I feel that way about every headphone I use after a few months


----------



## ESL-1

williamleonhart said:


> I'm seriously bored with my 325e. I used to love it but now it's so boring. I need some other Grados in my life.




The Doctor prescribes the GS2000e.......all happy owners would concur.


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> I'm seriously bored with my 325e. I used to love it but now it's so boring. I need some other Grados in my life.


 
 Why would you say this…whats wrong with them, their a huge hit among Grado fans?
  


dillan said:


> I feel that way about every headphone I use after a few months


 
 Really…*every* HP?
 You both need an RS1i/GH1 or a PS1K…you won't be bored then!
 Haven't heard the GS2Ke yet, but sure sound like they wouldn't bore you either.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I NEVER get bored with a headphone (well, not QUITE true...I got really bored with the NAD VISO hp50, but that boredom inspired me to buy the PS500 as my first Grados). I still listen to them and wallow in their unique sound, as well as the SR 60, SR 80, SR80e, and all the other Grados. Each is a joy to rediscover!


----------



## Dillan

joseph69 said:


> Why would you say this…whats wrong with them, their a huge hit among Grado fans?
> 
> Really…*every* HP?
> You both need an RS1i/GH1 or a PS1K…you won't be bored then!
> Haven't heard the GS2Ke yet, but sure sound like they wouldn't bore you either.







ruthieandjohn said:


> I NEVER get bored with a headphone (well, not QUITE true...I got really bored with the NAD VISO hp50, but that boredom inspired me to buy the PS500 as my first Grados). I still listen to them and wallow in their unique sound, as well as the SR 60, SR 80, SR80e, and all the other Grados. Each is a joy to rediscover!




Just ordered the LCD-4. Once I figure out which amp/dac to pair it with, I plan to order the RS2e, ps500e and 325e to compliment!

Hopefully I don't get bored of the LCD, I plan on it being my end game. With the grados to add sparkle and fun for more casual listening.


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> *Just ordered the LCD-4.* Once I figure out which amp/dac to pair it with, I plan to order the RS2e, ps500e and 325e to compliment!
> 
> Hopefully I don't get bored of the LCD, I plan on it being my end game. With the grados to add sparkle and fun for more casual listening.


 
 Congratulations…can't wait to hear your impressions.
 Have you ever heard an Audeze before?


----------



## musiclvr

esl-1 said:


> The Doctor prescribes the GS2000e.......all happy owners would concur.



I concur!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

esl-1 said:


> The Doctor prescribes the GS2000e.......all happy owners would concur.


 
 I still can't even afford an old pair of GS1k 
  
  


joseph69 said:


> Why would you say this…whats wrong with them, their a huge hit among Grado fans?
> 
> Really…*every* HP?
> You both need an RS1i/GH1 or a PS1K…you won't be bored then!
> Haven't heard the GS2Ke yet, but sure sound like they wouldn't bore you either.


 
 There's nothing wrong with the 325. It's just that I've used these for too long and for quite a long time they were my only headphones.
  
 Also, this is the 3rd pair of 325e that I've had. I went through 3 versions of the 325is too.. In this past month I've bought k7xx, HD540, ATH-AD2000. The THX00 is waiting for a flight and there's a DIY Grado (iGrado drivers, chinese-made cups) waiting in my good friend's hands. Sure they're different and NOT better than the 325e, but my beloved Grado already get too little listening time these days.
  
 My ears need something new or just different. I'm thinking of looking for the RS1i, RS2e or going for this Magnum
 https://sg.carousell.com/p/48210203/?rank=81
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> I NEVER get bored with a headphone (well, not QUITE true...I got really bored with the NAD VISO hp50, but that boredom inspired me to buy the PS500 as my first Grados). I still listen to them and wallow in their unique sound, as well as the SR 60, SR 80, SR80e, and all the other Grados. Each is a joy to rediscover!


  
 I envy you, John. If I can afford it I'd also drown myself in Grados. But I know if I sell my 325e now in a few months I'd be looking for it again.


----------



## XLR8

I believe as we age we appreciate the finer qualities of music and Grados' with all their pros and cons let's this happen.
Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Dillan

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations…can't wait to hear your impressions.
> Have you ever heard an Audeze before?


 

 Yep! I have never heard a pair of Audeze that I didn't enjoy. My girlfriend owns a 2016 EL-8o that I listen to frequently. The LCD-4 were incredible during my short demo, only thing I kinda hate is the treble shoots up rapidly after like 8khz and my ears can be really sensitive in that range so they were kind of fatiguing. The mid range was the best I have ever heard though so ultimately I went with them.
  
 Also every time I sell a headphone I usually miss it after a while again. I think it is good to have a small variety and switch it up from time to time.


----------



## waifu

Hi guys. 
  
 Wanted to introduce myself. My name is Emily and I got into headphones through my brother. Over the years, I've tried everything from Grado SR80's to HD-800s. I've pretty much tried every major brand. Grado was one of the first brands I tried, due to the low cost + great quality. But as I moved up, I realized that the Grado brand wasn't for me. I would get terrible ear fatigue, I think due to the treble/highs/sparkle. And this is something I had an issue with, with every Grado I tried. So I really shied away from the brand for a long time.
  
 Over the years, I settled with Sennheiser, due to them having a pretty balanced/easy going sound sig. I did eventually get the HD-800s, but I had to do a lot of EQ, to avoid ear Fatigue. So I was really happy with my HD-800/HD-650s. 
  
 But I started getting restless, and I wanted another option. So randomly, I decided to look towards Grado again. I got the PS500e's, because they have a very warm sound signature, and I love bass slam (something I miss from the LCD-2s I used to have). After using the PS500e's for a week + G Cushions, I realized how in love I was with the Grado sound. I was missing out on a lot of "energy" in my music, and I felt the PS500e was also quite musical/smooth + the bass.
  
 I'm still not sure which Grado I will settle on. So I also just got the GS1000e. I think the GS is really gorgeous. I got one with a brown headband + the wood is a light brown but is also kind of dark. It just looks great. After A/B, I realized that the soundstage on the GS was much nicer, and the clarity was really amazing. I also think is has a really smooth/musical sound, so it's not harsh. The bass is very defined and you can hear the impact, but it's more "plucky" and detailed. Whereas the PS500e has more vibration and warmth, and you can feel it a bit more.
  
 I'm honestly torn between the two. And I'm not sure which one I will keep. In some ways, I feel like the GS1000e is a more powerful experience (maybe it's due to the stock G Cushion, and how it really wraps around your ear. But I feel like the listening experience is really enveloping). The PS500e is a lot more intimate. I do love the warmth of it, and how meaty the texture and the bass brings to the music. But I'm not sure which one I prefer more. Both have pros and cons. At the moment, I'm kind of leaning towards the GS, purely because I love the way they look and feel, and just think the sound quality is superb.
  
 I would like to try other Grados, but I honestly can't stray too far. Since I really have to stick to warmer sound sigs, because their other cans give me ear fatigue.
  
 I posted in the E series thread. But I thought I would post here too, just to introduce myself. More so, I just wanted to meet some people. And say I really love Grado. And I can't believe I went so long without trying them. I feel those that have had a bad experience in the past, should probably consider their warmer cans, because they might be a perfect match for you. I'm really happy at how much listening to music has really come to life with these (as cliche as that sounds). I really was missing the energy.


----------



## rovopio

waifu said:


> Hi guys.


 
  
 I may jump the gun here with your music taste but I'd say Hacking to the Gate is one good song to judge ear fatigue.


----------



## joseph69

waifu said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Wanted to introduce myself. My name is Emily. I've been in this hobby for 12 years now. I was the youngest sister in my family, and my brother was really into headphones. So I got into it through him. Over the years, I've tried everything from Grado SR80's to HD-800s. I've pretty much tried every major brand. Grado was one of the first brands I tried, due to the low cost + great quality. But as I moved up, I realized that the Grado brand wasn't for me. I would get terrible ear fatigue, I think due to the treble/highs/sparkle. And this is something I had an issue with, with every Grado I tried. So I really shied away from the brand for a long time.
> 
> ...


 
 Welcome and congratulations on your GS1Ke.
 I have a suggestion which may make it easier for you to decide which Grado to keep.
 Try putting your G cushions from your GS2Ke on the PS500e for a while and listen to which you prefer. Try this out, I'm curious as to which you prefer, many use the G cushions on their PS500x and love it!


----------



## JoeDoe

Guys it's a... Girl.


----------



## waifu

joseph69 said:


> Welcome and congratulations on your GS1Ke.
> I have a suggestion which may make it easier for you to decide which Grado to keep.
> Try putting your G cushions from your GS2Ke on the PS500e for a while and listen to which you prefer. Try this out, I'm curious as to which you prefer, many use the G cushions on their PS500x and love it!


 
  
  
 I'm trying it now actually. At a glance, I definitely think the Stock G Cushion brings a bit more power to it (makes the presence a bit more powerful). I'll have to A/B them. Using CHVRCHES "Warning Call Now" (since that has some bass, and I like the song lol). 

 EDIT: Damn, this is a hard one. The Stock G Cushions definitely boosted the PS500e sound so it's a lot more powerful/enveloping. Hmmm.
  
 DOUBLE EDIT: I still think I might prefer the GS1k. Even tho the PS500e has better bass IMO. I love that the GS1k bass is well defined, but what I really love is how CLEAR and energetic the guitar riffs are. Was listening to a Punk song, and the guitar riffs were just amazing on the GS1k. The energy is just great (and it in a way almost makes up for not feeling the bass rumble, since the guitar has a warmth/weight to it too). It's a really hard choice though. Ill prob need a week. 

 I think I also need to order Stock G Cushion so that I don't have to keep switching back and forth. I feel like it's hard stopping, and swapping them back and forth. So might just have to get some (and I can always just use them as back up for whatever headphone I decide to keep).


----------



## JoeDoe

No need for apologies! It was only a lighthearted joke. We don't have the pleasure of sharing our hobby with many females, so when one drops in, it deserves a bit of notoriety! Welcome to the club and congrats on discovering such a great product!


----------



## waifu

joedoe said:


>


 
  
 Oh I'm sorry for taking it the wrong way. I thought I screwed up, and was being poked for bringing up something irrelevant. Didn't mean to do that. 
  
 Also, that's a shame there isn't more women into this hobby. None of my friends care about this either. They think I'm insane for spending money on Headphones. And all of them tell me to just get Beats... 
  

  
 I am really fortunate I had a really cool family that was passionate about Audio. My brother game me my first headphones, which were actually Grado SR80s. But yeah, sorry for misunderstanding. I'm just glad to meet people and make friends on here that share in the same hobby.


----------



## rovopio

williamleonhart said:


> Sorry didn't see this the other day.
> 
> My AD2000 is very much on par with the RS1i. No wonder it's considered the end-game choice for many people. The sweet sweet mid-range takes some time to get used to, though.
> 
> And yep my V5 turns the LD into a completely different beast. I'll soon give a detailed review for it. Unfortunately it's almost twice as expensive than the MUSES02. But IMO it's worth it. It turns my LD I+ into something much more musical and much more synergic with the 325e.


 
  
 No problem mate! Don't worry about it. Did you get the AD2000 at an okay price or was it inflated? I wanted to be able to listen to the AD2000 one day just because the description of it that I've read seems like it would suit me. Oh, I didn't read your review before I made my post. I'm not going to get an opamp where my amp couldn't be closed because of it, lol.
  
 I'm thinking of getting an rs2e myself, probably somewhere this Christmas. Then again, you already know about that lol.


----------



## joseph69

waifu said:


> I'm trying it now actually. At a glance, I definitely think the Stock G Cushion brings a bit more power to it (makes the presence a bit more powerful). I'll have to A/B them. Using CHVRCHES "Warning Call Now" (since that has some bass, and I like the song lol).
> 
> EDIT: Damn, this is a hard one. The Stock G Cushions definitely boosted the PS500e sound so it's a lot more powerful/enveloping. Hmmm.
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, try it out for some time and hear which you prefer.
  
 My mistake…I said "congratulations on the *GS1Ke*"…but then I said "try putting your G cushions from your* GS2Ke*", sorry.


----------



## joseph69

joedoe said:


> Guys it's a... Girl.


 
 Congratulation, Joe…what did you name her?


----------



## DavidA

waifu said:


> Oh I'm sorry for taking it the wrong way. I thought I screwed up, and was being poked for bringing up something irrelevant. Didn't mean to do that.
> 
> Also, that's a shame there isn't more women into this hobby. None of my friends care about this either. They think I'm insane for spending money on Headphones. And all of them tell me to just get Beats...
> 
> ...


 
 I've been trying to get my GF to create an account and post but she says I spend enough time on these threads for the both of us.  One of the reasons she and I got together is our love of music and she already had a small collection of headphones (HD-650, K7XX, HD-700, QC-15) so we had lots to talk about.
  
 Also been trying to get some of her girl friends and my friends into the hobby but its not easy, last year to entice a few friends I gave 6 Momentum on-ears, my HD-598, Philips SHP-9500, V-Moda x-fade, M50s, M30 and one SennGrado as birthday or x-mas gifts. 
  
 All are enjoying those headphones but still have not gotten any to join Head-Fi


----------



## headfry

the GS1000's are amazing headphones...love my GS1000i....
 the GS transports me to the original event......incredible detail,
 soundstage, coherence, imaging, tone....everything. End game for me!
  
 I think the GS1000i/e will be the phones for those who lust after
 the GS2000e but want to pay a lot less (buy used!)


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Does anyone know if the ps500e sounds similar to the ps1000e? Are they different enough to try the ps500e if u already have the ps1000e?


----------



## Dillan

punkmanmatthew said:


> Does anyone know if the ps500e sounds similar to the ps1000e? Are they different enough to try the ps500e if u already have the ps1000e?



I think the 500e is more punchy and warm and the 1000e is slightly more neutral/bright. That's my understanding anyway.. Never heard either haha!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

punkmanmatthew said:


> Does anyone know if the ps500e sounds similar to the ps1000e? Are they different enough to try the ps500e if u already have the ps1000e?


 
 To me it's no. Go for the RS2e or the RS1i.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

rovopio said:


> No problem mate! Don't worry about it. Did you get the AD2000 at an okay price or was it inflated? I wanted to be able to listen to the AD2000 one day just because the description of it that I've read seems like it would suit me. Oh, I didn't read your review before I made my post. I'm not going to get an opamp where my amp couldn't be closed because of it, lol.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting an rs2e myself, probably somewhere this Christmas. Then again, you already know about that lol.


 
 I think the price I paid for the AD2k was quite good, $350. Its mid-range is really really colored so some people wouldn't like it, I'm sure.


----------



## Vibrum

Hey I'm new here, wanted to begin my open back adventures so I ordered a pair of SR80es. Does anyone know a good tube DAC/amp to match then that's $100 or less?


----------



## joseph69

vibrum said:


> Hey I'm new here, wanted to begin my open back adventures so I ordered a pair of SR80es. Does anyone know a good tube DAC/amp to match then that's $100 or less?


 
 Little Dot 1+ (hybrid)


----------



## punkmanmatthew

williamleonhart said:


> To me it's no. Go for the RS2e or the RS1i.




I actually have the RS1is. Ive been thinking about getting the rs2es.


----------



## waifu

davida said:


> I've been trying to get my GF to create an account and post but she says I spend enough time on these threads for the both of us.  One of the reasons she and I got together is our love of music and she already had a small collection of headphones (HD-650, K7XX, HD-700, QC-15) so we had lots to talk about.
> 
> Also been trying to get some of her girl friends and my friends into the hobby but its not easy, last year to entice a few friends I gave 6 Momentum on-ears, my HD-598, Philips SHP-9500, V-Moda x-fade, M50s, M30 and one SennGrado as birthday or x-mas gifts.
> 
> All are enjoying those headphones but still have not gotten any to join Head-Fi




Oh wow, she sounds so cool. HD-650 was my main rig for a long time. It's really cool you have a partner that you can share your hobby with. All my girl friends think I'm insane spending money on Headphones, and couldn't be less interested. And I'm currently single. If your GF ever created an account, let me know. I know I'm new here, but it would be really cool to make friends. Especially if I can't meet other women that are audiophiles. 

I really appreciate your post too. You guys are really welcoming and kind. Honestly, I haven't had anyone to talk to about stuff I care about. And I also felt kind of intimidated because I'm more of a casual audiophile (Im deeply passionate about it, and understand what type of sound sigs I like, but don't entirely know all the technical aspects). But thanks for making me welcome. Say hi to your GF for me 



headfry said:


> the GS1000's are amazing headphones...love my GS1000i....
> the GS transports me to the original event......incredible detail,
> soundstage, coherence, imaging, tone....everything. End game for me!
> 
> ...




I'm really liking the GS1000e. A lot actually. I'm so torn, because the PS500e has great bass that is so warm has texture. But I love the clarity and soundstage of the GS1000e. And while the bass doesn't slam and vibrate, it's well defined and has a nice plucky sound to it.

Based on reading various forums, I sometimes feel a lot of people don't prefer the GS1000e. I could be wrong. Just feels that way. As I said earlier, a lot of Grado gives me ear fatigue. But the PS500e and the GS1000e are awesome. I'm not sure where I'll end up. I'm torn between the PS and GS. It's really hard.

*I'm open to suggestions from anyone else. Should I consider the GS2000? What's the differences? Are there any other Grado with warm wound and as smooth as the PS500e and GS1000e? The SR series treble hurt my ears.

I'm probably being silly. I really love both of these headphones. So I'm sure I'd be happy ending up with one of them. Just curious if anyone thinks I should try something else before settling on either of these two ( I have no limit for my budget ).*


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

vibrum said:


> Hey I'm new here, wanted to begin my open back adventures so I ordered a pair of SR80es. Does anyone know a good tube DAC/amp to match then that's $100 or less?


 
  
  


joseph69 said:


> Little Dot 1+ (hybrid)


 
 Seconded!
  
 But it's just an amp.


----------



## DavidA

waifu said:


> *I'm probably being silly. I really love both of these headphones. So I'm sure I'd be happy ending up with one of them. Just curious if anyone thinks I should try something else before settling on either of these two ( I have no limit for my budget ).*


 

 My GF only saw the underline part of your post and she had a laugh, said that you seem to have your life in order.  Good luck with your decision 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  
 PS: might want to try a Ypsilon or Magnum driver Grado build since you seem to have tried just about every thing else I can think of.


----------



## sayitaintsoap

Guys, I'm coming from an SR80e with L cushions to my just arrived RS2e and HOLY ****, this thing is amazing. The sound stage, the warmth, the smoothness. I'm hearing so much more detail. Every instrument, from every directions. With all the talk of diminishing returns as you move up the headphone ladder I honestly didn't think I'd notice much of a difference but I am blown away. I love these headphones.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

sayitaintsoap said:


> Guys, I'm coming from an SR80e with L cushions to my just arrived RS2e and HOLY ****, this thing is amazing. The sound stage, the warmth, the smoothness. I'm hearing so much more detail. Every instrument, from every directions. With all the talk of diminishing returns as you move up the headphone ladder I honestly didn't think I'd notice much of a difference but I am blown away. I love these headphones.


 
 Ditto Ditto DITTO!  The only ones I like better are the GS1000i (and I have 25 different models of Grados that I have compared... see link in my signature if interested).


----------



## JuCaSoMu

Hello!
I'm looking to upgrade my current setup consisting of a pair of Grado sr325is (which I love to dead even though they are the shiny ones) + Aune T1. I've got it plugged to my computer and I listen mostly to Rock and Blues. I bought the Aune T1 some years after I bought the Grados and I was really impressed with the improvement. Right now I'd like to move to a better setup and get a dedicted tube headphone amp and use the DAC on the Aune T1 for the moment, since i've read that it is pretty good and more so if you do some tube rolling which I'm planning on doing soon. 

I've got a $300 budget for the tube amp and I'm looking for a good tube amp that can accentuate that Grado sound that I love. I've read for a while now and notice that many of you guys recommend the LD 1+ with upgraded tubes but I don't know if that's the best I can get, even with a bigger budget, or maybe get a LD MKII or MKIII, idk.
I'm looking at the Darkvoice 336SE as well but I don't know how they will match my headphones.

I ask you guys because I live in Costa Rica and there is no way for me to go somewhere and try some amps or something so I have to go blind on what I buy. I know this kind of recommendation questions may be tiring for you guys. I apologize in advance for my English since it's not my native language. 

On the other hand I'm also trying to get a good and cheap Phono Pre-Amp that I can plug to my turntable and future headphone amp so I can listen to my records. I've got an Audio Technica LP60. Can you recommend a preamp for this purpose?

Thanks a lot in advance! And sorry for the long post

P.S.: I want to have separate components (Amp+DAC) since I want to keep upgrading them until I get to a Grado RS1 + MAD Ear+ HD  (that's what I dream of, this thing can be very addictive).


----------



## sayitaintsoap

I actually would like a recommendation for a good tube amp with a high affinity for Grado's. Something that meets or exceeds the quality of the Little Dot but can also run higher impedance, hard to run headphones as well. Maybe the Schiit Lyre 2?


----------



## JoeDoe

sayitaintsoap said:


> I actually would like a recommendation for a good tube amp with a high affinity for Grado's. Something that meets or exceeds the quality of the Little Dot but can also run higher impedance, hard to run headphones as well. Maybe the Schiit Lyre 2?




Lyr2 is probably your best bet


----------



## james6333

canali said:


> btw: i embolden just to have things stand out...not trying to shout.
> 
> hi friendly grado people...need some help please with suggestions
> for what from the grado lineup would be a good compliment to what I have.
> ...




Sorry I for the late quote. I have owned the RS1i, HD650, mass drop thx00 and can give you my option. 

First up don't buy the thx00. They are a major step down from the hd650. The bass is muddy and way over done. 

Based on your tates I don't think you will like the rs1. They are pretty bright compared to the HD650 and are in general still bright. 

I would recommend the Grado PS500e. They still sound open but the highs are much softer than other grados. They will be a little brighter than the Hd650(based on memory) and MUCH more lively than the HD650s. The PS500e also have a lot more base than the RS1.


----------



## james6333

punkmanmatthew said:


> Does anyone know if the ps500e sounds similar to the ps1000e? Are they different enough to try the ps500e if u already have the ps1000e?




They sound nothing a like to me. The PS500e has mids that are forward and the PS1000e's Mids are resessed. The PS1000e in well on the bright side of neutral and the PS500e is well on the dark side of neutral. 

So yes I actually would buy the PS500e if you already own the PS1000e. It will be a different sound for sure. You will lose a good bit of sound stage though.


----------



## stacker45

Hey guys, it's been a while!
  
 For those who wondered why I took a break from Head Fi, it's because I've stopped taking pain meds. I had been on high doses of Oxycodone for over 4 years, so I experienced very bad withdrawl symptoms.
 One of those symptoms is a low level of endorphins, dopamine, serotonin etc...
  
 Once my brain started producing the above mentioned substences, I started listening to music again, and my Grados never sounded so good. I have posted a link to one of the songs that helped me through these rough times, and get back to my greatest passion, and to what is, in my opinion, THE, greatest group of people, on Head Fi.
  
 Happy listening!
  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USK1VjV-nO8


----------



## canali

stacker45 said:


> Hey guys, it's been a while!
> 
> For those who wondered why I took a break from Head Fi, it's because I've stopped taking pain meds. I had been on high doses of Oxycodone for over 4 years, so I experienced very bad withdrawl symptoms.
> One of those symptoms is a low level of endorphins, dopamine, serotonin etc...
> ...


 
  
 congrats Stacker45
 ....i've never had to do oxy...but once, after surgery many yrs ago, i was given 3 types of pain medication to try from weakest to strongest:
 tylenol 3, percodan (or percocet) and demerol.
 tylenol 3 and dermol..nada
 but taking the percocet holy mole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...
 I got so_ _stoned: felt ultra giddy, very positive, loving, a warm feeling came all over me...i finished the entire 1 week supply in 3 days.
 so in other words: i got a firsthand experience on how insidious are pain meds in being potentially addicting...*.*_especially oxy._
  
 as per the grados: someone else also suggested the PS500e vs the RS1k...so guess i'll have to do some listening.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Hey guys, it's been a while!
> 
> For those who wondered why I took a break from Head Fi, it's because I've stopped taking pain meds. I had been on high doses of Oxycodone for over 4 years, so I experienced very bad withdrawl symptoms.
> One of those symptoms is a low level of endorphins, dopamine, serotonin etc...
> ...


 
  
 welcome back…great to hear from you again!


----------



## Oracle

Those are some amazing vocals that sound excellent on my GS2Ke, welcome back Stacker45.


----------



## dr cornelius

stacker45 said:


> Hey guys, it's been a while!
> 
> For those who wondered why I took a break from Head Fi, it's because I've stopped taking pain meds. I had been on high doses of Oxycodone for over 4 years, so I experienced very bad withdrawl symptoms.
> One of those symptoms is a low level of endorphins, dopamine, serotonin etc...
> ...


 

 Welcome Back!


----------



## waifu

First world problems. But I really can't decide between the PS500E and the GS1000E. I'm still torn.
  
 =/
  
 Maybe I should just stick with the PS500E. I already loved them, and was really happy. I only tried the GS to make sure it's what I wanted to settle with for Grado. I dunno. I think I like the bass more on PS500E. But I think the GS1000E has a lot better detail/clarity. Both trade blows. Even though money isn't a huge issue, apart of me thinks that for $600, I'm pretty happy with what the PS500E does.


----------



## musiclvr

waifu said:


> First world problems. But I really can't decide between the PS500E and the GS1000E. I'm still torn.
> 
> =/
> 
> Maybe I should just stick with the PS500E. I already loved them, and was really happy. I only tried the GS to make sure it's what I wanted to settle with for Grado. I dunno. I think I like the bass more on PS500E. But I think the GS1000E has a lot better detail/clarity. Both trade blows. Even though money isn't a huge issue, apart of me thinks that for $600, I'm pretty happy with what the PS500E does.



Please, please try the GS2Ke!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

@stacker45..
  
 It is so WONDERFUL to have you back.  When I saw your link, I immediately put on my GS1000e and listened... what ethereal music on Grados to bring you back over the weeks.  I have missed you...welcome home!


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> Seconded!
> *But it's just an amp.*


 
 What do you mean?


----------



## joseph69

waifu said:


> First world problems. But I really can't decide between the PS500E and the GS1000E. I'm still torn.
> 
> =/
> 
> Maybe I should just stick with the PS500E. I already loved them, and was really happy. I only tried the GS to make sure it's what I wanted to settle with for Grado. I dunno. I think I like the bass more on PS500E. But I think the GS1000E has a lot better detail/clarity. Both trade blows. *Even though money isn't a huge issue, apart of me thinks that for $600, I'm pretty happy with what the PS500E does. *


 
 Are you happy with the PS500e with the "stock" L cushions or the G cushions?
 Also, why not keep both?


----------



## james6333

waifu said:


> First world problems. But I really can't decide between the PS500E and the GS1000E. I'm still torn.
> 
> =/
> 
> Maybe I should just stick with the PS500E. I already loved them, and was really happy. I only tried the GS to make sure it's what I wanted to settle with for Grado. I dunno. I think I like the bass more on PS500E. But I think the GS1000E has a lot better detail/clarity. Both trade blows. Even though money isn't a huge issue, apart of me thinks that for $600, I'm pretty happy with what the PS500E does.




There is always the GS2000e. Lol it never ends


----------



## sayitaintsoap

stacker45 said:


> Hey guys, it's been a while!
> 
> For those who wondered why I took a break from Head Fi, it's because I've stopped taking pain meds. I had been on high doses of Oxycodone for over 4 years, so I experienced very bad withdrawl symptoms.
> One of those symptoms is a low level of endorphins, dopamine, serotonin etc...
> ...


 
  
 I don't know you but when I saw all the posts hoping you were okay my heart dropped a little. I'm glad you're okay.
  
 I too have dealt with addiction to opiates and it's not fun. I was able to wean myself off by taking Kratom, a plant based opiate. I couldn't go cold turkey like that.


----------



## cygnusx

stacker45 said:


> Hey guys, it's been a while!
> 
> For those who wondered why I took a break from Head Fi, it's because I've stopped taking pain meds. I had been on high doses of Oxycodone for over 4 years, so I experienced very bad withdrawl symptoms.
> One of those symptoms is a low level of endorphins, dopamine, serotonin etc...
> ...


 We're all glad you're doing better. Welcome back!


----------



## sayitaintsoap

vibrum said:


> Hey I'm new here, wanted to begin my open back adventures so I ordered a pair of SR80es. Does anyone know a good tube DAC/amp to match then that's $100 or less?


 
 The Schiit Modi 2 Uber DAC and the Little Dot 1+ amp. The Uber model just had a rolling update to it's dac chip. It's now using the same chip in the much more expensive Bitfrost. I've got it and it sounds really good.


----------



## XLR8

stacker45 said:


> Hey guys, it's been a while!
> 
> For those who wondered why I took a break from Head Fi, it's because I've stopped taking pain meds. I had been on high doses of Oxycodone for over 4 years, so I experienced very bad withdrawl symptoms.
> One of those symptoms is a low level of endorphins, dopamine, serotonin etc...
> ...




Awesome to have you back


----------



## rovopio

stacker45 said:


> Hey guys, it's been a while!


 
  
 Welcome back good sir!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

stacker45 said:


> Hey guys, it's been a while!
> 
> For those who wondered why I took a break from Head Fi, it's because I've stopped taking pain meds. I had been on high doses of Oxycodone for over 4 years, so I experienced very bad withdrawl symptoms.
> One of those symptoms is a low level of endorphins, dopamine, serotonin etc...
> ...


 
 Hey we missed you here pal! So glad that you're doing better! 
  
 Quote:


joseph69 said:


> What do you mean?


 
 Vibrum asked for an amp/dac combo, I think.


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> Vibrum asked for an amp/dac combo, I think.


 
 Oh, you're right…my mistake.


----------



## rgs9200m

waifu said:


> First world problems. But I really can't decide between the PS500E and the GS1000E. I'm still torn.
> 
> =/
> 
> Maybe I should just stick with the PS500E. I already loved them, and was really happy. I only tried the GS to make sure it's what I wanted to settle with for Grado. I dunno. I think I like the bass more on PS500E. But I think the GS1000E has a lot better detail/clarity. Both trade blows. Even though money isn't a huge issue, apart of me thinks that for $600, I'm pretty happy with what the PS500E does.


 
 I would get these. I love these. They are my favorite Grado (and one of the best of any headphone ever made in my book):
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/812517/grado-ps1000e


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rgs9200m said:


> I would get these. I love these. They are my favorite Grado (and one of the best of any headphone ever made in my book):
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/812517/grado-ps1000e


 
 Beautiful photos... when I see the shiny chrome and then the wood underneath, I catch my breath  Good job @punkmanmatthew .


----------



## Vibrum

stacker45 said:


> Hey guys, it's been a while!
> 
> For those who wondered why I took a break from Head Fi, it's because I've stopped taking pain meds. I had been on high doses of Oxycodone for over 4 years, so I experienced very bad withdrawl symptoms.
> One of those symptoms is a low level of endorphins, dopamine, serotonin etc...
> ...


 Welcome back!!!


----------



## Bonobo Loco

So up until recently I was one of the world's lamest Head-fi'ers. Through college I was listening to my HD650s which I've had since like 2010 straight from my macbook headphone jack. They're good headphones so they sounded much better than what I had before (which was crap) so it was cool. Then last year I picked up a set of GH-1's and again ran them straight from my HP jack. I was blown away at how good they are. Well recently I picked up the Schiit stack (Lyr2/Bifrost) and the amp/dac did a lot for the HD650 but not nearly as much for the Grados. It seems to me like the Sennheisers seriously needed the power but the Grados really don't. In fact the Grados start to sound congested and really just not good above something like medium volume, and that's on low gain where the Senns get hi-gain. 

 So my question to the other Gradophiles here is what would I need to do to make the most of the Grados? Right now I still use them for certain kinds of music, like instrumentals, live recordings, acoustic stuff... types of music that are about delicate rendering of the music more than force. The Senns right now through the amp feel powerful and the Grados seem much more delicate. I don't mean that in a bad way, just describing my experience. Anyway whatever advice would be appreciated. Cross-posted in the GH1 thread just to try to get as many helpful responses as possible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GreenBow

waifu said:


> First world problems. But I really can't decide between the PS500E and the GS1000E. I'm still torn.
> 
> =/
> 
> Maybe I should just stick with the PS500E. I already loved them, and was really happy. I only tried the GS to make sure it's what I wanted to settle with for Grado. I dunno. I think I like the bass more on PS500E. But I think the GS1000E has a lot better detail/clarity. Both trade blows. Even though money isn't a huge issue, apart of me thinks that for $600, I'm pretty happy with what the PS500E does.


 
  
 I am really surprised someone has not mentoned the GH-1 with G-cushions to you.  They might be the best of the PS500e and the GS1000e together. I don't know enough though as I have not heard either, but I keep up with a few Grado threads.


----------



## Bonobo Loco

greenbow said:


> I am really surprised someone has not mentoned the GH-1 with G-cushions to you.  They might be the best of the PS500e and the GS1000e together. I don't know enough though as I have not heard either, but I keep up with a few Grado threads.


 
 I have the GH1/G and use it often. I think it is a prime headphone for music that is delicate like strings, acoustic, vocals, etc. It's a great headphone. It's one I liked so much that once I heard it I bought another pair for my brother and he loves it too.


----------



## DavidA

bonobo loco said:


> So up until recently I was one of the world's lamest Head-fi'ers. Through college I was listening to my HD650s which I've had since like 2010 straight from my macbook headphone jack. They're good headphones so they sounded much better than what I had before (which was crap) so it was cool. Then last year I picked up a set of GH-1's and again ran them straight from my HP jack. I was blown away at how good they are. Well recently I picked up the Schiit stack (Lyr2/Bifrost) and the amp/dac did a lot for the HD650 but not nearly as much for the Grados. It seems to me like the Sennheisers seriously needed the power but the Grados really don't. In fact the Grados start to sound congested and really just not good above something like medium volume, and that's on low gain where the Senns get hi-gain.
> 
> So my question to the other Gradophiles here is what would I need to do to make the most of the Grados? Right now I still use them for certain kinds of music, like instrumentals, live recordings, acoustic stuff... types of music that are about delicate rendering of the music more than force. The Senns right now through the amp feel powerful and the Grados seem much more delicate. I don't mean that in a bad way, just describing my experience. Anyway whatever advice would be appreciated. Cross-posted in the GH1 thread just to try to get as many helpful responses as possible. Thanks in advance.


 
 While I don't have the GH-1, I have RS2e, SR-225i/e, and woody SR-60i, along with an Ypsilon driver build (in progress) and a few SennGrados, most of these headphones sound best on my UD-301 or the Xonar sound card in 2 of my systems.  The headphone output of the UD-301 for some reason is a good pairing with Grado's and also my EL8 and K533.
  
 The Lyr2 does work well with the HD-650 but it sounds better on the BH Crack or Ember to me, others may say otherwise, YMMV since we all hear differently and or prefer different sound signatures.


----------



## Oteil

stacker45 said:


> Hey guys, it's been a while!
> 
> For those who wondered why I took a break from Head Fi, it's because I've stopped taking pain meds. I had been on high doses of Oxycodone for over 4 years, so I experienced very bad withdrawl symptoms.
> One of those symptoms is a low level of endorphins, dopamine, serotonin etc...
> ...




Great to have you back!! I'm glad you are feeling better.


----------



## stacker45

canali said:


> congrats Stacker45
> ....i've never had to do oxy...but once, after surgery many yrs ago, i was given 3 types of pain medication to try from weakest to strongest:
> tylenol 3, percodan (or percocet) and demerol.
> tylenol 3 and dermol..nada
> ...


 
  
 Thanks!, Percocet contains both, Oxycodone and Tylenol, As you've said, they can be potentially addicting, so let's hope that our experiences with pain meds, will benefit others, so that they don't have to go through that hellish path!
  
 As fo your ''dilema'', I've heard the PS500, not the e, and I thought that the bass was a bit much, coupled to my vintage Marantz recievers, so I personally prefer my RS1k.
   
 Quote:


dr cornelius said:


> Welcome Back!


 
  


rovopio said:


> Welcome back good sir!


 
  


xlr8 said:


> Awesome to have you back


 
  


cygnusx said:


> We're all glad you're doing better. Welcome back!


 
  


joseph69 said:


> welcome back…great to hear from you again!


 
  
 Quote:


sayitaintsoap said:


> I don't know you but when I saw all the posts hoping you were okay my heart dropped a little. I'm glad you're okay.
> 
> I too have dealt with addiction to opiates and it's not fun. I was able to wean myself off by taking Kratom, a plant based opiate. I couldn't go cold turkey like that.


 
  
 Having no close family, you guys have no idea how much these kind words mean to me!


----------



## jaywillin




----------



## DavidA

@jaywillin, thanks for posting those nice renditions, sounds great on my SennGrado build and even better on my RS2e


----------



## musiclvr

@stacker45 
Quote:

Having no close family, you guys have no idea how much these kind words mean to me!
[/quote]

I don't know you but I am proud of you for your openness with your struggles and successes. I work in the field of Psychiatry and I personally have found music to be the most viable outlet for relieving stress as well as for celebrating anything meaningful. My AKG K702 Annies were the first open headphone that blew my mind with openness of soundstage but it was the Grado RS1i that introduced me to unadulterated musicality. I was addicted! I have since sold my RS1i (very sadly so) in order to fund the purchase of the GS2Ke which take what the RS1i's were to a whole other level. So I guess what I'm trying to say is, we that are in the Grado Enthusiast Club are a fortunate group of people who are able to realize the synergy that occurs when Musicality meets Humanity. Happy Listening everyone!!!


----------



## sayitaintsoap

joedoe said:


> Lyr2 is probably your best bet


 
 Actually do you think the Valhalla 2 would be a good option as well?


----------



## XLR8

I have some interesting thoughts/experiences.

I have been working flat out and so my trusted collection of Grado's were happily incognito in my draw for quite a while..at my other place.

They were like this for about 4-5 months up until a few days ago when I pulled my delicious RS1i's out. 
Initially, for the first 10-15minutes they sounded a tad thin lacking homogeneity, but after a good 1 hour or so, boy did they warm up and open like a butterfly.

Putting them back on today that same lusciousness and warmth it still apparent.
Looks like they needed a tad more burn-in but this is as close as it gets to natural timbre and warmth in sound.

It's pure cleansing this Grado sound for the body, mind and soul...
I hear my RS2i's and HF2's calling my name..


----------



## XLR8

Ok Guys,

I have gone through the whole gamut again. 
Rather interesting to re-hear your cans after an exodus. Warmly recommended... 

The HF2's have really surprised me. It has the bass of the RS1i and the transparency, and detail and air of the RS2i. If anything it has even more speed than both of them.
Quite the catch...

The RS2i as you would expect has lesser bass than the RS1i but more transparency in the mids and tops.
The RS1i has a wonderful bass and twang up top with an exquisite retrieval of detail.

However, the HF2's are truly unique and seemingly combine the best of both worlds and then some..
Thnx you Grado


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> I have some interesting thoughts/experiences.
> 
> I have been working flat out and so my trusted collection of Grado's were happily incognito in my draw for quite a while..at my other place.
> 
> ...


 
 I actually had the same experience with my RS1i. After not listening to them for quite sometime, I listened to them a few days ago and thought…wow these sound thin! But after a while of listening, they sounded excellent like they always have. I do believe as well that they needed to be burned-in/warmed up again after not being used for some time.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

My RS1is sound thin even if I just listen to other headphones like the ps1000es for a day then I switch to the RS1is. After a few mins they sound normal again after my ears get used to their sound signature. I think it's more of a case of brain burn in again since ur used to the other sounds of other headphones. It will have to take some swaying me that the actual hardware are needing more burn in.


----------



## joseph69

punkmanmatthew said:


> My RS1is sound thin even if I just listen to other headphones like the ps1000es for a day then I switch to the RS1is. After a few mins they sound normal again after my ears get used to their sound signature. I think it's more of a case of brain burn in again since ur used to the other sounds of other headphones. It will have to take some swaying me that the actual hardware are needing more burn in.


 
 I believe it is both.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Can't argue with that! Lol


----------



## waifu

I ended up settling on the PS500E.
  
 It was really tough. But I went through my iTunes library and just listened to all my music, and decided I liked how the PS500e's sound matched my taste in music. Also, I think the stock Grado G Cushion Pads helped elevate the PS500E (to make up for some of the flaws I felt they had). The GS1000E obviously does things the 500 doesn't, but I guess I just liked the 500E more overall.
  
 Was a really tough decision. Honestly, I found it really difficult to A/B headphones back to back. I found it was easier listening to each headphone by itself, and then taking a break. I tried listening to the same song over and over switching back and forth, and it made the 500E sound much worse. I thought that was because the 500E was worse. But it wasn't that, because there were things about the 500E sound that I know I loved, that I couldn't even hear when I was swapping back and forth. My ears just had a really hard time adjusting between sound sigs.
  
 Maybe my ears are just weird though. Apart of me wonders if i should try the GH-1 or whatever. But I dunno. I really don't want to stray too far from the 500E's warm sound sig, because I know i'll get ear fatigue. I actually had one of my older Grado headphones the 225. I got it out of storage, and it destroyed my ears. Got a burning sensation in my ear, that got worse and worse. Same issue I had with the 325 when I tried them out a long time ago. 
  
 So I think I'm going to just land on the 500E w/ Stock G Cushion pads. I'm really happy with them. I am willing to try anything else out, if you guys feel there is another Grado I would like. But this seems like a good fit for me. 
  
 The only other headphone I would consider again, is the LCD-2. I thought the bass slam on those were awesome, and I really liked the smooth/musical sound sig. Very fun. But I hated the Audeze build, it was really uncomfortable (I have a very small head, and the weight hurt my scalp and my neck!). Also just hated how my ears felt boxed in by the clamp. Plus, I think I like the Grado's "energy" that they bring. So yeah. Prob just going to stick with the 500E.


----------



## joseph69

waifu said:


> I ended up settling on the PS500E.
> 
> It was really tough. But I went through my iTunes library and just listened to all my music, and decided I liked how the PS500e's sound matched my taste in music. Also, I think the stock Grado G Cushion Pads helped elevate the PS500E (to make up for some of the flaws I felt they had). The GS1000E obviously does things the 500 doesn't, but I guess I just liked the 500E more overall.
> 
> ...


 
 So I'm a little confused…your keeping the PS500e, but you say with the "stock" G cushions?
 The PS500x comes "stock" with L cushions…so which do you prefer with the PS500e, the 'stock" L cushions or the Grados G cushions?
  
 As for the GH1 it has a warm sounding tonality with excellent detail. They come with L cushions "stock" but I much prefer them with the G cushions. I don't know your location but you could borrow many HP's (HERE) from The Cable Company loaner program in home for 5% of their retail cost + shipping for 10 days. Your 5% retail cost is then applied as a credit to TCC towards any purchase you might make in the future and also accumulates the more you borrow from them.


----------



## waifu

joseph69 said:


> So I'm a little confused…your keeping the PS500e, but you say with the "stock" G cushions?
> The PS500x comes "stock" with L cushions…so which do you prefer with the PS500e, the 'stock" L cushions or the Grados G cushions?
> 
> As for the GH1 it has a warm sounding tonality with excellent detail. They come with L cushions "stock" but I much prefer them with the G cushions. I don't know your location but you could borrow many HP's (HERE) from The Cable Company loaner program in home for 5% of their retail cost + shipping for 10 days. Your 5% retail cost is then applied as a credit to TCC towards any purchase you might make in the future and also accumulates the more you borrow from them.


 
  
 So I bought EarZonk G Cushion pads for my PS500E. And one of the things I really liked about the GS1000E, is that it "wrapped around my ears" and had a more enveloping sound as a result of it. I realized the stock G Cushion pads were different then the EarZonk ones. So I swapped my GS1000E stock pads and put them on my PS500E while doing testing.
  
 I found I really liked the Stock Grado G Cushion pads with the PS500E (even more so then the EarZonk ones). So I just ordered the Stock Grado G Cushion pads by themselves for my PS500E (as I'm going to send back my GS1000E and so the Stock G Cushion pads need to go back with them).

 Hope that makes more sense. So  I'm going to keep my PS500E and just use Stock G-Cushion pads. Was an insanely tough decision. I really liked the GS1000E.

 I currently live in So Cal. But I'm really south, so there is no Hi-Fi shops near me. Would have to drive 2-3 hours to LA or other locations that have Hi-Fi shops. So I'm usually stuck using Amazon. Thanks for telling me about the The Cable Company. Sounds really interesting! 
  
 I think I should try that program out. Sounds like a really fair deal. And if I like them, I can just pay for them.


----------



## joseph69

waifu said:


> So I bought EarZonk G Cushion pads for my PS500E. And one of the things I really liked about the GS1000E, is that it "wrapped around my ears" and had a more enveloping sound as a result of it. I realized the stock G Cushion pads were different then the EarZonk ones. So I swapped my GS1000E stock pads and put them on my PS500E while doing testing.
> 
> I found I really liked the Stock Grado G Cushion pads with the PS500E (even more so then the EarZonk ones). So I just ordered the Stock Grado G Cushion pads by themselves for my PS500E (as I'm going to send back my GS1000E and so the Stock G Cushion pads need to go back with them).
> 
> ...


 
 Now I understand.
 Glad you tried/enjoyed the PS500e w/G cushions! As I mentioned, a lot of people do enjoy the PS50x w/G.
  
 I do believe TCC loaner program will ship to you in CA. It really is an excellent way to listen to a number of HP in home with your own system and then decide which you want to buy.


----------



## GreenBow

@waifu it's excellent that you made you final decision.
  
 I liked you introductory post on the Grado Fan Club thread. Where you said your female friends don't get your audio/acoustic fascination. ...I was left thinking, what you might be telling us next. Something like you're going to buy an Asus Strix GTX 1080 soon and you're into high end PC gaming, hahaha...
  
 Yeah I think I agree A-B testing is exhasuting. Long story, I recently bought a Chord Mojo DAC and A-B'd it against my Meridian Explorer. Yanking wires in and out got frustrating. Much easier to listen to one for a few days then the other. Both DACs had good and different qualities.
  
 You definitely have me itching to hear the PS500e.


----------



## joseph69

greenbow said:


> @waifu it's excellent that you made you final decision.
> 
> I liked you introductory post on the Grado Fan Club thread. Where you said your female friends don't get your audio/acoustic fascination. ...I was left thinking, what you might be telling us next. Something like you're going to buy an Asus Strix GTX 1080 soon and you're into high end PC gaming, hahaha...
> 
> ...


 
 I totally agree with you and @waifu when comparing HP's. 
 The best way for me is to compare a challenger to my favorite HP's is to listen to the challenger for a few days, then go back to my favorite and I know immediately if I like the competitor or not.


----------



## DavidA

waifu said:


> I ended up settling on the PS500E.
> 
> It was really tough. But I went through my iTunes library and just listened to all my music, and decided I liked how the PS500e's sound matched my taste in music. Also, I think the stock Grado G Cushion Pads helped elevate the PS500E (to make up for some of the flaws I felt they had). The GS1000E obviously does things the 500 doesn't, but I guess I just liked the 500E more overall.
> 
> ...


 
 If you haven't done it yet, create a list of songs that you know really well from the various genres that you listen to and use this list while doing auditions of gear.  It might make it easier in the long run.  My current list is 32 songs: jazz (5), classical (5), blues (2), Kpop (2), Jpop (2), rock/classic rock (4), new age (2), pop (2), country (2), R&B (2), world-Hawaiian (2) and EDM (2).  An even mix of male and female vocals, live and studio, large and small ensemble, and different tempos, all are WAV files.
  
 I can understand having a hard time with doing quick A/B auditioning, I've noticed that with a few of my friends when they listen to 4 or more headphones in quick succession they seems to get confused with what they are hearing.  For my GF and I since we switch headphones all the time and usually listen to 5-8+ different headphones everyday the transition from one headphone to another is fairly easy and quick.  I've also noticed that when I was building my first SennGrado and trying to tune it to my liking with dynamat, sorbothane and felt that it made me a little more sensitive and quicker to pick up very small changes that I didn't notice when I first started this crazy hobby.
  
 As for the LCD-2, my GF is like you, she likes the sound but can't listen with them for more than a few minutes due to the weight, her favorite headphone is the HD-700, fairly light, very comfortable ear pads, great sound stage, nice tight bass and clear highs when driven properly.
  
 Glad you came to a decision with the PS-500e and can now just sit back and enjoy the music.  Hope you are having a great 4th of July weekend,


----------



## sayitaintsoap

Anyone prefer the 225e over the RS2e? I've got both on hand now.
  
 RS2e: sound stage is large, like you're in the audience. More relaxed, smooth sounding. Lots of detail.
  
 225e: sound stage is smaller but more in your face. Like you're on stage. More upbeat, fun sounding. Not as much detail. 
  
 I think the RS2e is objectively better but subjectively, I find myself liking the 225e more. 
  
 Though maybe it's just the bum in me subconsciously trying to save myself money because they're both within the return window.


----------



## james6333

Honestly not surprised the PS500e was your choice. They are my favorite grado because of thier different sound signature.


----------



## sayitaintsoap

Curious, the G cushions are suitable for the 500e? Sound quality won't suffer?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Nope, to some it even improves SQ


----------



## james6333

sayitaintsoap said:


> Anyone prefer the 225e over the RS2e? I've got both on hand now.
> 
> RS2e: sound stage is large, like you're in the audience. More relaxed, smooth sounding. Lots of detail.
> 
> ...




Do you have a good enough source to hear the difference? 

I have never heard the RS2e but thought the RS1 was much more refined than the 225e


----------



## DavidA

sayitaintsoap said:


> Anyone prefer the 225e over the RS2e? I've got both on hand now.
> 
> RS2e: sound stage is large, like you're in the audience. More relaxed, smooth sounding. Lots of detail.
> 
> ...


 
 You're just being a bum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, just kidding.  I think it might be the rest of your audio chain that is make you prefer one over the other.  Depending on the DAC/amp that I use and also the genre of music they are both great sounding to me (SR-225e is modded with dynamat, sorbothane, felt, and cable).  The better the audio chain the more I tend to prefer the RS2e, but then it also depends on the genre, if listening to EDM, pop or classic rock I tend to go with the modded SR-225e due to the better bass and as you put it "more in your face" presentation but for classical, jazz and blues the RS2e is a step up.


----------



## Dillan

sayitaintsoap said:


> Anyone prefer the 225e over the RS2e? I've got both on hand now.
> 
> RS2e: sound stage is large, like you're in the audience. More relaxed, smooth sounding. Lots of detail.
> 
> ...



My favorite grados have always been the prestige series!


----------



## sayitaintsoap

After some toying around with my setup and going back to the stock little dot 1+ 6JI tubes I'm certain I like the RS2e MUCH better than the 225e. I think I'm an outlier when I say this but I am just not a fan of the Voshkod 6zh1p tubes. I guess they were clouding my judgement.


----------



## JuCaSoMu

Hello Grado friends! A fan from Costa Rica joining in.
 I bought my pair of Grado sr325is some years ago and I use them with G-Cushions and I love them to death. A couple of years ago I bought an Aune T1 and the sound improved a lot.
  
 Right now I'm looking to upgrade my setup with a nice hadphone tube amp. I think I will stay using the T1 as a DAC since I've read it is pretty good if you upgrade the tube which I'm planning on doing soon. I have like a $400 budget for the tube amp. Should I get a LD 1+ and some nice tubes (since I know a lot of people say that it matches well the Grado's) or is there a better option for a bigger budget. I want an amp that I won't be replacing any time soon (I'd like to get a pair of RS1 in the future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I'm asking because there is no way for me to test some stuff and see what matches best my Grado's.
  
 Forgot to mention that I listen mostly to classic rock through my computer to the Aune T1 to my headphones (for the moment)
 Sorry for my English since it's not my native language. Thanks in advance!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

jucasomu said:


> Hello Grado friends! A fan from Costa Rica joining in.
> I bought my pair of Grado sr325is some years ago and I use them with G-Cushions and I love them to death. A couple of years ago I bought an Aune T1 and the sound improved a lot.
> 
> Right now I'm looking to upgrade my setup with a nice hadphone tube amp. I think I will stay using the T1 as a DAC since I've read it is pretty good if you upgrade the tube which I'm planning on doing soon. I have like a $400 budget for the tube amp. Should I get a LD 1+ and some nice tubes (since I know a lot of people say that it matches well the Grado's) or is there a better option for a bigger budget. I want an amp that I won't be replacing any time soon (I'd like to get a pair of RS1 in the future
> ...


 
 Hi my friend from half the world away!
  
 I went through the same route as you when I started this expensive hobby. So my suggestion is this: sell the T1, get the LD I+ and some quality DAC like ODAC or Modi 2 Uber. While the T1 is a solid integrated choice, it falls too far behind other entry-level separate amps and DACs. The DAC section is not as resolving as the ODAC and the amp section is honestly really bad. 
  
 I don't think you should pair the T1 with the Little Dot as that will make your sound go through 2 tube layers (1 from the T1, 1 from the LD). Even when I had both I never tried that, knowing the sound would be too soupy. My old ODAC paired perfectly with the Little Dot I+ to drive my 325e, RS1i and PS500.
  
 And like we've always said in this thread and the Grado e-series thread, don't go for the RS1e as it sound really bad. Instead, go for the RS1i or the RS2e. THe RS2e is easily on par with the buttoned RS1i and the choice here is dependent on taste rather than on budget.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

PS: There's a mini-review of the Little Dot I+ that I wrote in this thread. I used the 325e, iFi iDAC2 and Burson V5 SS opamp to write it. 2 nice things about the I+ is that it brings tube sound to low-impedance headphones and has a lot of room for improvement.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/364043/little-dot-i-tube-rolling/2700#post_12672842


----------



## HPiper

To kind of go along with what William said, why not just go Schiit all the way and get a Modi 2 Dac along with a Vali 2 amp. That is a very  good combination you won't need to upgrade for a very long time and well within your budget, plus it will work well with a wide variety of headphones if you ever decide to try something else someday.


----------



## HPiper

I was listening to my SR325e today. I have been kind of neglecting them for a while so it was almost like I'd gotten a new pair of headphones. The first thing I noticed was how nice the bass is on them, clean and detailed with perhaps a tad less impact than some might like, but I will trade clean and detailed (Quality) of bass for impact (Quantity) any day. Point being that I have always been, and continue to be, confused by all the people who say this headphone has No bass to speak of. I just don't get it.


----------



## richie60

With you on that.


----------



## headfry

the 325e's are superb headphones....sometimes I think
 that the widely different opinions on Grados are due to listening
 at different volumes.....I love the sound at lowish levels, which is my preference.
  
 at low to low-moderate volumes, the 325e sounds excellent, even directly out of 
 my iPhone or iPad. The (sonic) weight, tonality, smoothness, good detail and dynamics
 makes for a very musical, engaging listen. 
  
 Listening at loud levels may not give the best experience with this or most other Grado's.
  
 Synergy as always is paramount.
  
  
 As good as the 325e's are, the GS1000i's (with synergistic dac/amp/source and gently eq'd)
 are pinnacle state-of the-art and my absolute favorites.
  
  
 For me, properly setup, the Grado sound is magical.


----------



## DavidA

jucasomu said:


> Hello Grado friends! A fan from Costa Rica joining in.
> I bought my pair of Grado sr325is some years ago and I use them with G-Cushions and I love them to death. A couple of years ago I bought an Aune T1 and the sound improved a lot.
> 
> Right now I'm looking to upgrade my setup with a nice hadphone tube amp. I think I will stay using the T1 as a DAC since I've read it is pretty good if you upgrade the tube which I'm planning on doing soon. I have like a $400 budget for the tube amp. Should I get a LD 1+ and some nice tubes (since I know a lot of people say that it matches well the Grado's) or is there a better option for a bigger budget. I want an amp that I won't be replacing any time soon (I'd like to get a pair of RS1 in the future
> ...


 
 While I know the Aune T1 is a decent DAC/amp combo it can be improved upon quite easily and your $400 budget is just about there, Modi2uber ($150) and Project Solstice ($250), still need to cover shipping.  Its easy to roll tubes in the Solstice and the Modi2uber is great for a DAC under $400 IMO.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

headfry said:


> As good as the 325e's are, the GS1000i's (with synergistic dac/amp/source and gently eq'd)
> are pinnacle state-of the-art and my absolute favorites.
> 
> 
> For me, properly setup, the Grado sound is magical.


 
 +1!  The GS1000i are even better than the wonderful RS2e (the best on-ear Grado to my mind) and the super-clinical, ultraflat HP1000 of Joseph Grado (and much better than the current GS1000e, to my ears, though others disagree).  At their best when driven by the Joseph Grado HPA-1 amp.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

ruthieandjohn said:


> +1!  The GS1000i are even better than the wonderful RS2e (the best on-ear Grado to my mind) and the super-clinical, ultraflat HP1000 of Joseph Grado (and much better than the current GS1000e, to my ears, though others disagree).  At their best when driven by the Joseph Grado HPA-1 amp.


 
 You're making me want to get some GS1000is


----------



## Oteil

punkmanmatthew said:


> You're making me want to get some GS1000is



If you like low volume listening, in my opinion there is nothing better.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

oteil said:


> If you like low volume listening, in my opinion there is nothing better.


 
 I'm not sure how low is low but I would say I listen more at a medium level.


----------



## rgs9200m

I'm probably going to try and sell my GS1Ki for $850 as soon as I get around to it (original owner).


----------



## punkmanmatthew

So what is it that makes from what I've been reading the GS1000i more favorable than the PS1000E?
  
 Is it just because it sounds more clear and the higher treble?


----------



## droopy1592

hpiper said:


> I was listening to my SR325e today. I have been kind of neglecting them for a while so it was almost like I'd gotten a new pair of headphones. The first thing I noticed was how nice the bass is on them, clean and detailed with perhaps a tad less impact than some might like, but I will trade clean and detailed (Quality) of bass for impact (Quantity) any day. Point being that I have always been, and continue to be, confused by all the people who say this headphone has No bass to speak of. I just don't get it.


 

I have the 325, 325e (on loan) and the ps500e. The ps500e eats them alive with bass. I love the 325 but the ps500 just makes me shake my head and hands with the music. Grados ******* rock.


----------



## stacker45

musiclvr said:


> @stacker45
> Quote:
> 
> Having no close family, you guys have no idea how much these kind words mean to me!


 
 I don't know you but I am proud of you for your openness with your struggles and successes. I work in the field of Psychiatry and I personally have found music to be the most viable outlet for relieving stress as well as for celebrating anything meaningful. My AKG K702 Annies were the first open headphone that blew my mind with openness of soundstage but it was the Grado RS1i that introduced me to unadulterated musicality. I was addicted! I have since sold my RS1i (very sadly so) in order to fund the purchase of the GS2Ke which take what the RS1i's were to a whole other level. So I guess what I'm trying to say is, we that are in the Grado Enthusiast Club are a fortunate group of people who are able to realize the synergy that occurs when Musicality meets Humanity. Happy Listening everyone!!![/quote]

 Thank you!, I just hope that my experience will prevent others from going down the same path.
  
 I agree, music can be very therapeutic, however, in my opinion, narcotics not only numed my pain, it numed my senses, and my emotions, I didn't laugh as much, and I didn't cry as much. I remained cold, to songs that used to make me weep, like, Rebecca Pidgeon's ''Auld Lang Syne''. Well, I'happy to say, that this morning I wepped like a little girl, who's just lost her puppy!
  
 Regarding the RS1i, my first experience with Grado was with the RS1 ''classic''. I owned a pair of Sennheiser HD-600 at the time, and I couldn't believe how transparent and detailed the RS1 were. It took about 15 years, but thanks to John, ''kayandjohn'', who gave me the heads up,  I'm now the proud owner of a pair of n.o.s. RS1, and I also bought the battery version of the RA1.
  
 Even though, all of my headphones are Grados, I used to venture to the other threads, but I have found that many people had a negative opinion about Grados. I'm a peacefull person, so because of this, I now keep to the Grado threads, where people are ''allowed'' to also like other very good sounding headphones brands, without being judged.


----------



## stacker45

Oh!, lmost forgot, if any of you has a pair Grado IEMs, any model. I'd like to upgrade from my Sony MDR-EX90.


----------



## stacker45

Double post, disregard!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

punkmanmatthew said:


> So what is it that makes from what I've been reading the GS1000i more favorable than the PS1000E?
> 
> Is it just because it sounds more clear and the higher treble?


 
 For me, in my big series of 3-way tests of my 27 Grados, the GS1000i is well ahead of the PS1000e in transparency, significantly ahead in subbass, nearly equal but a slight amount ahead in soundstage, and slightly better in treble detail.  
  
 Here is  a chart from *this post* that is how I ranked the Grados on each of those four attributes.  The scores come from a myriad of three-way rankings and are scaled so that the top headphone in each category has a 100 and the lowest headphone has a 0.  It is the order, not the actual numbers, that is meaningful - the intermediate numbers just space the headphone scores equally in the observed rank order.


----------



## CH23

stacker45 said:


> Oh!, lmost forgot, if any of you has a pair Grado IEMs, any model. I'd like to upgrade from my Sony MDR-EX90.


 

 i can recommend the newer GR10e, or GR10 with the hole in the casing. the original GR10 lacked much of the low end.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I have the GR10e. They continue the bright open sound of the Grado line, and they are TINY! You can lie on your side with them on and never feel them. I have never seen earbuds that are smaller.

I considered the cheaper GR10, but then read that the 10e was indeed an improvement by a couple of folks who compared them. I have also read, but not verified, that the $99 iG sound way better than their price (hey, just like the $99 SR80i!) the current iGe version includes the Apple inline music remote controls.

As with the multiple-density L bowls and G Cush, the GR10e uses a "proprietary blend of two silicons" in its tips.


----------



## HPiper

droopy1592 said:


> I have the 325, 325e (on loan) and the ps500e. The ps500e eats them alive with bass. I love the 325 but the ps500 just makes me shake my head and hands with the music. Grados ******* rock.


 
 You sir, are the proof of what I said. Eats them alive...really?


----------



## james6333

hpiper said:


> You sir, are the proof of what I said. Eats them alive...really?




I owened the Ms2i a long time ago and currently own the ps500e. From memory I agree that the bass is a lot stronger and a little deeper on the PS500e


----------



## droopy1592

hpiper said:


> You sir, are the proof of what I said. Eats them alive...really?




Ok I'll spell it out just for you. There is much more bass slam while not being muddy and it seems more detailed and accurate if there is such a thing. I thoroughly enjoy the plentiful bass much more than both 325s. 

I'm sorry I disrupted the way things you think are supposed to be said around here. I have to watch out for the spelling and grammar nazis as well while now on my Ps and Qs for you.

I hope your tears have receded back into your eyes. Remind me to never post around here again.


----------



## CH23

ruthieandjohn said:


> I have the GR10e. They continue the bright open sound of the Grado line, and they are TINY! You can lie on your side with them on and never feel them. I have never seen earbuds that are smaller.
> 
> I considered the cheaper GR10, but then read that the 10e was indeed an improvement by a couple of folks who compared them. I have also read, but not verified, that the $99 iG sound way better than their price (hey, just like the $99 SR80i!) the current iGe version includes the Apple inline music remote controls.
> 
> As with the multiple-density L bowls and G Cush, the GR10e uses a "proprietary blend of two silicons" in its tips.


 
  
 i stopped using the grado silly-con tips, as i couldn't wear them for the amount of time i wore them (which is well over 8 hours, not even including time sleeping, because yes, i did sleep with these IEMs in)
 Tried comply foam for a while, but again, with the amount of time i wore them they degraded FAST, and when you take them out regularly it scrapes the inside of your ears to point of irritation.
 Finally i had custom tips made, and have been happily using these since, even when i moved from the Grado IEMs to Final IEMs.


----------



## JuCaSoMu

Hi again! Thank you guys for the recommendations for the amp. I'll be selling the Aune T1 so I can get a better DAC as soon as possible and then the amp. I'm liking the Modi 2 Uber, it's pretty solid, or the ODAC. I haven't decided that yet.

Another question, even if I can buy, lets say the Darkvoice 336SE, wouldn't that be an improvement over the LD 1+, or should I just stick to the LD 1+ and some nice tubes? Is it really that good of a match between LD 1+ and Grado's?


----------



## stacker45

droopy1592 said:


> Ok I'll spell it out just for you. There is much more bass slam while not being muddy and it seems more detailed and accurate if there is such a thing. I thoroughly enjoy the plentiful bass much more than both 325s.
> 
> I'm sorry I disrupted the way things you think are supposed to be said around here. I have to watch out for the spelling and grammar nazis as well while now on my Ps and Qs for you.
> 
> I hope your tears have receded back into your eyes. Remind me to never post around here again.


 
  
 ''Remind me to never post around here again''
  
 Is that a promise?, I'm just kidding!
  
 Seriously though, I come in peace!, but honestly, the fact that Piper has almost 1600 posts, on you, and hasn't been banned yet, tells me that he has managed to keep his posts ''in bounds'', so to speak.
  
 Reagarding the ''Ps and Qs'', don't forget that all we have to communicate are words. This makes it hard to figure out other people's state of mind.
  
 I hope you'll reconsider about posting here, we do have a great bunch of people in the Grado threads.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> I have the GR10e. They continue the bright open sound of the Grado line, and they are TINY! You can lie on your side with them on and never feel them. I have never seen earbuds that are smaller.
> 
> I considered the cheaper GR10, but then read that the 10e was indeed an improvement by a couple of folks who compared them. I have also read, but not verified, that the $99 iG sound way better than their price (hey, just like the $99 SR80i!) the current iGe version includes the Apple inline music remote controls.
> 
> As with the multiple-density L bowls and G Cush, the GR10e uses a "proprietary blend of two silicons" in its tips.


 
  
 Hmmm!...you didn't include the GR10e in you MEGA comparison, should I be worried?


----------



## droopy1592

stacker45 said:


> ''Remind me to never post around here again''
> 
> Is that a promise?, I'm just kidding!
> 
> ...




Nah. You guys talk, I'll lurk and learn. I got my end game phones (ps500e) anyway, plus I have some custom ypsilon phones using the old school sr325 (ps500e made them less 'fun') cups and some custom mahogany sleeves and some spirit labs cups with magnum drivers. I'll focus on learning to make music and love listening to music. I'll lurk now and then. Thanks though. 

My original post was in fun. Most people 'round here know the ps500e are bass queens anyway, at least in the grado world. Some people take stuff too seriously. I couldn't care less if someone said 'PS1000E blow the ps500e out of the water in every category, even though I've heard both and prefer the ps500e. I know that people's ear canals are different, tastes vary, and even between the same models a headphones output can vary. Hell, I've had phones where the drivers weren't matched and each one (R and L) had different freq responses. Actually read a similar post before(ps500 vs 1000), and was glad the guy was happy with his purchase and expressing himself freely without complaints. 

People need to realize everyone doesn't act, feel, and think act they way they want them to or think they should.


----------



## james6333

droopy1592 said:


> Nah. You guys talk, I'll lurk and learn. I got my end game phones (ps500e) anyway, plus I have some custom ypsilon phones using the old school sr325 (ps500e made them less 'fun') cups and some custom mahogany sleeves and some spirit labs cups with magnum drivers. I'll focus on learning to make music and love listening to music. I'll lurk now and then. Thanks though.
> 
> My original post was in fun. Most people 'round here know the ps500e are bass queens anyway, at least in the grado world. Some people take stuff too seriously. I couldn't care less if someone said 'PS1000E blow the ps500e out of the water in every category, even though I've heard both and prefer the ps500e. I know that people's ear canals are different, tastes vary, and even between the same models a headphones output can vary. Hell, I've had phones where the drivers weren't matched and each one (R and L) had different freq responses. Actually read a similar post before(ps500 vs 1000), and was glad the guy was happy with his purchase and expressing himself freely without complaints.
> 
> People need to realize everyone doesn't act, feel, and think act they way they want them to or think they should.




I like the PS500e better than the PS1000e. The later being just too bright for me. 

I don't value soundstage (main advantage of PS1000e from a quick demo) in headphones. I think they all lack soundstage (even the hd800 S...). 

My ONLY gripe about grado is the lack of sub bass. I have two JL 12" subs in my main system and have gotten used to the low level impact they bring. But that is more of a personal issue and why I will be adding some new headphones soon.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

droopy1592 said:


> Nah. You guys talk, I'll lurk and learn. I got my end game phones (ps500e) anyway, plus I have some custom ypsilon phones using the old school sr325 (ps500e made them less 'fun') cups and some custom mahogany sleeves and some spirit labs cups with magnum drivers. I'll focus on learning to make music and love listening to music. I'll lurk now and then. Thanks though.
> 
> My original post was in fun. Most people 'round here know the ps500e are bass queens anyway, at least in the grado world. Some people take stuff too seriously. I couldn't care less if someone said 'PS1000E blow the ps500e out of the water in every category, even though I've heard both and prefer the ps500e. I know that people's ear canals are different, tastes vary, and even between the same models a headphones output can vary. Hell, I've had phones where the drivers weren't matched and each one (R and L) had different freq responses. Actually read a similar post before(ps500 vs 1000), and was glad the guy was happy with his purchase and expressing himself freely without complaints.
> 
> People need to realize everyone doesn't act, feel, and think act they way they want them to or think they should.





I think you may need a snickers.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

jucasomu said:


> Hi again! Thank you guys for the recommendations for the amp. I'll be selling the Aune T1 so I can get a better DAC as soon as possible and then the amp. I'm liking the Modi 2 Uber, it's pretty solid, or the ODAC. I haven't decided that yet.
> 
> Another question, even if I can buy, lets say the Darkvoice 336SE, wouldn't that be an improvement over the LD 1+, or should I just stick to the LD 1+ and some nice tubes? Is it really that good of a match between LD 1+ and Grado's?


 
 No, the 336SE is better for high-impedance cans. And also it's not as durable as the I+, with the I+ being a hybrid (using both opamps and tubes) and the 336SE being pure OTL. I bought the I+, upgraded it a lot and so far have been very happy.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

droopy1592 said:


> Nah. You guys talk, I'll lurk and learn. I got my end game phones (ps500e) anyway, plus I have some custom ypsilon phones using the old school sr325 (ps500e made them less 'fun') cups and some custom mahogany sleeves and some spirit labs cups with magnum drivers. I'll focus on learning to make music and love listening to music. I'll lurk now and then. Thanks though.
> 
> My original post was in fun. Most people 'round here know the ps500e are bass queens anyway, at least in the grado world. Some people take stuff too seriously. I couldn't care less if someone said 'PS1000E blow the ps500e out of the water in every category, even though I've heard both and prefer the ps500e. I know that people's ear canals are different, tastes vary, and even between the same models a headphones output can vary. Hell, I've had phones where the drivers weren't matched and each one (R and L) had different freq responses. Actually read a similar post before(ps500 vs 1000), and was glad the guy was happy with his purchase and expressing himself freely without complaints.
> 
> People need to realize everyone doesn't act, feel, and think act they way they want them to or think they should.


 
 Cheers mates! Everyone here has their own favourite Grado and I'm with you on the PS500e's bass. But the 325e is my MOST favourite Grado of all so I won't say the PS500e eats it alive.
  
 BUT
  
 I sold my 325e 2 days ago. After spending nearly a year with just the 325e alone I was seriously bored with it. Now I'm looking for either the MS2e or the RS1i to fill the gap.


----------



## XLR8

RS1i,
FTW!


----------



## JuCaSoMu

williamleonhart said:


> No, the 336SE is better for high-impedance cans. And also it's not as durable as the I+, with the I+ being a hybrid (using both opamps and tubes) and the 336SE being pure OTL. I bought the I+, upgraded it a lot and so far have been very happy.




I think you've convinced me now, I'll get the LD 1+ and the DAC as soon as I can. It's just that I like how big tube amps look haha, but I'll rather go with how they sound and what is better. Thank you so much for the help.


----------



## DavidA

williamleonhart said:


> Cheers mates! Everyone here has their own favourite Grado and I'm with you on the PS500e's bass. But the 325e is my MOST favourite Grado of all so I won't say the PS500e eats it alive.
> 
> BUT
> 
> I sold my 325e 2 days ago. After spending nearly a year with just the 325e alone I was seriously bored with it. Now I'm looking for either the MS2e or the RS1i to fill the gap.


 

 so you currently have no headphones? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or just no Grado headphone?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I've still got my iGrado (well, at least the cups). And akg k7xx, AT ad2000x, sennheiser hd540 as well.
  
 Seriously looking into this Turbulent but not sure if I'll like it 
 https://sg.carousell.com/p/48210203/?rank=13


----------



## DavidA

williamleonhart said:


> I've still got my iGrado (well, at least the cups). And akg k7xx, AT ad2000x, sennheiser hd540 as well.
> 
> Seriously looking into this Turbulent but not sure if I'll like it
> https://sg.carousell.com/p/48210203/?rank=13


 
 I tried the link but no pictures come up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But if its like this:


 Turbulent cups and head pad, currently have SR-60i drivers in them, just got the Ypsilon drivers so will be changing them out either today or tomorrow.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Actually it's like this 


 These are the components of the headphones: Drivers: Turbulent X Cups: Full length wooden cups Frame: Martin Custom Audio Aluminum Gimbal and Rodblocks Headband: Plussound Audio Leather Headband] Cable: Stranded 7N UPOCC Copper from Live Acoustic with Plussound splitter Plug: 4 pin XLR male

Too bad I don't have any point of reference like for this one. So I don't know if I'll like the rs1i more or this one more


----------



## DavidA

williamleonhart said:


> Actually it's like this
> 
> 
> These are the components of the headphones: Drivers: Turbulent X Cups: Full length wooden cups Frame: Martin Custom Audio Aluminum Gimbal and Rodblocks Headband: Plussound Audio Leather Headband] Cable: Stranded 7N UPOCC Copper from Live Acoustic with Plussound splitter Plug: 4 pin XLR male
> ...


 

 Might want to ask on the Grado mod thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/119314/post-your-grado-mods, I'm pretty sure someone has tried the Turbulent drivers in that thread.
  
 You can also go to the SennGrado and Ypsilon threads to find more info, good luck.  Those headphones look really nice but a bit pricy, most of the cost is those Gimbals and Rod-Blocks that Martin builds.


----------



## stacker45

droopy1592 said:


> Nah. You guys talk, I'll lurk and learn. I got my end game phones (ps500e) anyway, plus I have some custom ypsilon phones using the old school sr325 (ps500e made them less 'fun') cups and some custom mahogany sleeves and some spirit labs cups with magnum drivers. I'll focus on learning to make music and love listening to music. I'll lurk now and then. Thanks though.
> 
> My original post was in fun. Most people 'round here know the ps500e are bass queens anyway, at least in the grado world. Some people take stuff too seriously. I couldn't care less if someone said 'PS1000E blow the ps500e out of the water in every category, even though I've heard both and prefer the ps500e. I know that people's ear canals are different, tastes vary, and even between the same models a headphones output can vary. Hell, I've had phones where the drivers weren't matched and each one (R and L) had different freq responses. Actually read a similar post before(ps500 vs 1000), and was glad the guy was happy with his purchase and expressing himself freely without complaints.
> 
> People need to realize everyone doesn't act, feel, and think act they way they want them to or think they should.


 
  
 We do hear differently, and have different tastes, and we also own different sound systems, so I think it's a question of synergy, and if all the stars line up, magic happends!


----------



## droopy1592

punkmanmatthew said:


> I think you may need a snickers.


 
 Looking for one now, king size


----------



## droopy1592

davida said:


> Might want to ask on the Grado mod thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/119314/post-your-grado-mods, I'm pretty sure someone has tried the Turbulent drivers in that thread.
> 
> You can also go to the SennGrado and Ypsilon threads to find more info, good luck.  Those headphones look really nice but a bit pricy, most of the cost is those Gimbals and Rod-Blocks that Martin builds.


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/576717/grado-modders-go-magnum/4170
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/119314/post-your-grado-mods/7230
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/793136/grado-modders-go-ypsilon-elleven-acoustica-drivers-and-builds-thread/30


----------



## punkmanmatthew

droopy1592 said:


> Looking for one now, king size


 
 Great! Just don't try to go sticking the whole thing in your mouth all at once. We need grado fans to stay alive so they can stick with us here.


----------



## GreenBow

davida said:


> I tried the link but no pictures come up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Those are beautifully and emotionally stunning.


----------



## stacker45

Based on the fact that I couldn't try them, and given the fact that I like the Grado ''house sound, I'', I've just ordered the GR10e, I hope I made the right choice...fingered crossed.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Based on the fact that I couldn't try them, and given the facthat I like the Grado ''house soundI'', I jordered the GR10e, I hope I made the right choice...fingered crossed.


 
 Congratulations...hope you enjoy them.


----------



## RollinHard843

I just got a brand new pair of the RS1e in the mail today, but I'm going to save them for a special occasion (like selling a painting, or getting a new job or something).

 I tested them out for a while today...holy "Grado veil" Batman!  I read about some treble roll-off, but I thought the flush drivers would sound a bit better.  I dunno...can burn in really bring back some of the treble that essentially makes Grado great?  IMO the mids sound good, and there's some good upper bass (I think it's the upper bass) but the sub bass is a bit weak at the moment too.  I'm still very surprised by the lack of treble on these, but I guess I shouldn't be considering the graphs on Inner Fidelity.

 Please tell me that these headphones balance out a bit more and gain a little clarity over time.  I can see some good things about them, the mids are pretty nice, and the sound is fairly big and goes fairly deep (deeper than the RS2e for example) and the imaging seems really nice.  It's just the veil is so thick I can practically see the fog when I wear these.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

davida said:


> Might want to ask on the Grado mod thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/119314/post-your-grado-mods, I'm pretty sure someone has tried the Turbulent drivers in that thread.
> 
> You can also go to the SennGrado and Ypsilon threads to find more info, good luck.  Those headphones look really nice but a bit pricy, most of the cost is those Gimbals and Rod-Blocks that Martin builds.


 
 Well I'd been in that thread a few times, ask for some cup measurement to make one of my own but got no reply  So I unsubbed from it.


----------



## joseph69

rollinhard843 said:


> I just got a brand new pair of the RS1e in the mail today, but I'm going to save them for a special occasion (like selling a painting, or getting a new job or something).
> 
> I tested them out for a while today...holy "Grado veil" Batman!  I read about some treble roll-off, but I thought the flush drivers would sound a bit better.  I dunno...can burn in really bring back some of the treble that essentially makes Grado great?  IMO the mids sound good, and there's some good upper bass (I think it's the upper bass) but the sub bass is a bit weak at the moment too.  I'm still very surprised by the lack of treble on these, but I guess I shouldn't be considering the graphs on Inner Fidelity.
> 
> Please tell me that these headphones balance out a bit more and gain a little clarity over time.  I can see some good things about them, the mids are pretty nice, and the sound is fairly big and goes fairly deep (deeper than the RS2e for example) and the imaging seems really nice.  It's just the veil is so thick I can practically see the fog when I wear these.


 
 Well this was said many times about the RS1e, but some did say the ones with the flush drivers sounded better? If anything the treble should settled down after burn-in…not pronounced. The bass should increase though. Return them (if your unhappy) and buy the GH1 and Grado G cushions (same price as the RS1e *including* the additional purchase of the G cushions) to listen to them with as well…can't go wrong this route with either cushion.


----------



## DavidA

williamleonhart said:


> Well I'd been in that thread a few times, ask for some cup measurement to make one of my own but got no reply  So I unsubbed from it.


 
 There aren't too many in thread so it might be a while to get a reply but the ones there have been pretty helpful to me for the most parts.


----------



## RollinHard843

joseph69 said:


> Well this was said many times about the RS1e, but some did say the ones with the flush drivers sounded better? If anything the treble should settled down after burn-in…not pronounced. The bass should increase though. Return them (if your unhappy) and buy the GH1 and Grado G cushions (same price as the RS1e *including* the additional purchase of the G cushions) to listen to them with as well…can't go wrong this route with either cushion.




I think i underestimated what i read about this headphone, haha. If this model with the flush drivers is what sounds better, i cant imagine what the models with protruding drivers sound like!

In a way, i have to imagine this sound signature sounds good with some music. It sounded pretty good with magma's wurdah itah...anyway, its going to take some time to come around to this headphone, but im up for the challenge.

Ive read the rs1e matters and impressions thread and am left wondering: what could grado's intent with the RS1e be? Why did they make it sound this way other than the vague notion of "make it better."


----------



## joseph69

rollinhard843 said:


> I think i underestimated what i read about this headphone, haha. If this model with the flush drivers is what sounds better, i cant imagine what the models with protruding drivers sound like!
> 
> In a way, i have to imagine this sound signature sounds good with some music. It sounded pretty good with magma's wurdah itah...anyway, its going to take some time to come around to this headphone, but im up for the challenge.
> 
> Ive read the rs1e matters and impressions thread and am left wondering: what could grado's intent with the RS1e be? Why did they make it sound this way other than the vague notion of "make it better."


 
 As long as you enjoy its sound…thats all that matters.


----------



## GreenBow

@RollinHard843
  
 Yeah, I'd be concerned if new RS1e had no treble on them.
  
 There's a thread dedicated to RS1e, and someone on there bought some new a while ago. http://www.head-fi.org/t/794247/grado-rs1e-matters-and-impressions/210#post_12587416
  
 However what I would do, is leave them on a gentle sound source for three hours and then have a listen.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations...hope you enjoy them.


 
  
 I hope so too, because these things must be hard to sell.


----------



## RollinHard843

greenbow said:


> @RollinHard843
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'd be concerned if new RS1e had no treble on them.
> ...




I think you have the right with some mild amount of burning in. Yeah, the character of the treble is quite weird to me.

I actually read that whole matters and impressions thread. Very handy for sure, at least i knew the comfort would be as fine as other grados. 

Hopefully with some time the sound signature will start to make sense to me


----------



## GreenBow

rollinhard843 said:


> I think you have the right with some mild amount of burning in. Yeah, the character of the treble is quite weird to me.
> 
> I actually read that whole matters and impressions thread. Very handy for sure, at least i knew the comfort would be as fine as other grados.
> 
> Hopefully with some time the sound signature will start to make sense to me


 
  
 I honestly have no idea and am just suggesting anything hoping it will help.
  
 The e-series actually sound a little bright out of the box. Running them in fills in the bass somewhat, and overall they refine. Or that's what I thought happened with my 225e; and I read other say the same of the e-series.
  
 However the i-series to me just sounded flat and rough out of the box. Running them in was like taking a picture in a colouring book and colouring it in. Everything filled out and refined, (in all directions too).
  
 If you get no clear indication within a few hours with your RS1e then you need to consider something may be wrong.
  
 However I would give the e-series a little longer than the i-series to start to show change. The i-series went through quite a change within the first hour. Whereas the e-series they say, sounds part run-in.


----------



## whirlwind

welcome back, Stacker.


----------



## stacker45

whirlwind said:


> welcome back, Stacker.


 
  
 Thanks Whirl, it's good to be back!


----------



## Krutsch

droopy1592 said:


> Nah. You guys talk, I'll lurk and learn.* I got my end game phones (ps500e) anyway*...


 
 93 posts and he has his end-game 'phones. He's way ahead of me in that regard.


----------



## CH23

krutsch said:


> 93 posts and he has his end-game 'phones. He's way ahead of me in that regard.


 

 i thought so too when i had modded my Koss portaPros. when i had my RS2. when i had my gr10. when i...etcetera


----------



## Dillan

Yea trust us, we all want off mr headfis wild ride.

Being an audiophile is about music, art, science and my wallet crying.


----------



## cygnusx

dillan said:


> Yea trust us, we all want off mr headfis wild ride.
> 
> Being an audiophile is about music, art, science and my wallet crying.


Anybody hiring...I need a second job!!!


----------



## XLR8

I have finally changed from wasapi to asio on my PC.

And boy.... What a change it is with the Grados. I truly love my rs1i's now with the HF2 so very similar albeit with a metallic twist. My rs2i's sound very transparent but I love the soundstage of the former 2.

PS - it's not sushi related


----------



## Dillan

I also much prefer Asio to Wasapi!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

xlr8 said:


> I have finally changed from wasapi to asio on my PC.
> 
> And boy.... What a change it is with the Grados. I truly love my rs1i's now with the HF2 so very similar albeit with a metallic twist. My rs2i's sound very transparent but I love the soundstage of the former 2.
> 
> PS - it's not sushi related




Amazing...I just changed mine from the Onomatopoeia to the InAGaddaDaVida, and it Really focuses the sound on my Grados, especially the PS1000...and it really brings out the plankton!


----------



## Dillan

ruthieandjohn said:


> Amazing...I just changed mine from the Onomatopoeia to the InAGaddaDaVida, and it Really focuses the sound on my Grados, especially the PS1000...and it really brings out the plankton!


 

 are u ok, should we call an ambulance


----------



## XLR8

ruthieandjohn said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > I have finally changed from wasapi to asio on my PC.
> ...




Not sure if serious or humor... :mad: 

However, once you have heard a DAC with certain songs you become akin to its signature with your Grado's.
Then you change one factor in the upstream of the signal and it shocks you how drastic the change can be. 

Hope this helps someone out there in Grado world 
Peace ..


----------



## GreenBow

xlr8 said:


> I have finally changed from wasapi to asio on my PC.
> 
> And boy.... What a change it is with the Grados. I truly love my rs1i's now with the HF2 so very similar albeit with a metallic twist. My rs2i's sound very transparent but I love the soundstage of the former 2.
> 
> PS - it's not sushi related


 
  


dillan said:


> I also much prefer Asio to Wasapi!


 
  
 I found WASAPI an improvement over Windows default (direct sound) when playing audio from my PC through a Chord Mojo. In fact until I started using bitperfect (WASAPI), I wasn't even that convinced of the fidelity of the Chord Mojo. It was still better than my Meridian Explorer, but I was having doubts.
  
 WASAPI improved my Explorer too though once I settled down to using it.
  
 Initially I was playing files on a free app called Media Go which I used to rip CDs. Then I tried JRiver to access WASAPI and ASIO because everyone was talking about it on the Mojo thread. No going back really. (I bought JRiver after the trial.)
  
 When playing DVD the difference is night and day with my Q Acoustic desktop speakers. On Direct Sound the audio is there and sort of flat against the back wall. Using any bitperfect and the soundstage is about three times as deep. Audio quality is a better too because the different elements of the sounds have their own spaces. Instead of all the elements of a sound being flattened together in direct sound.
  
 I never spent time comparing WASAPI and ASIO.
  
 For headphones though, bitperfect makes all the difference, in some music more than others. One album which I like and play probably the most gets such an upgrade from bitperfect. Sounds got their own solid space, and were at all kinds of angles to one another. Whereas in direct sound, thay just had general relative places. That's just with my Grado 225e. I can only speculate that RS1i or GH-1 would be heart-felt incredible.
  
 What it does make you wonder is, what do Microsoft do to audio. What are these negative processes they put audio through before it leaves the computer? Ridiculous really.


----------



## HPiper

What all is involved in installing asio on a windows pc?


----------



## XLR8

It's not too complex but you need asio4all. Once this is installed you can double click the output source eg default soundcard , USB DAC ,etc in the control panel. You can use whatever music player you like but it should have an asio plugin.

The good thing with asio is you can have 2 or 3 USB DACs connected to computer and A/B them directly against each other by going into control panel and switching the output source live.

With wasapi this was impossible had to physically remove these DACs to A/B comparison them.


----------



## CH23

free yourselves from the windows corporation and switch to GNU/Linux!
  
 -CH23, GNU/linux evangelist.


----------



## HPiper

ch23 said:


> free yourselves from the windows corporation and switch to GNU/Linux!
> 
> -CH23, GNU/linux evangelist.


 
 You are preaching to the congregation here. I am running a dual boot setup with both Win10 and Ubuntu/Linux. I do 90% of my work in Linux, the only reason I still have Windows at all is for the very limited amount of gaming I do and I am too darn lazy to install Jriver on my Linux partition.


----------



## DavidA

ch23 said:


> free yourselves from the windows corporation and switch to GNU/Linux!
> 
> -CH23, GNU/linux evangelist.


 

 Linux for my server only, I have too many programs that don't work under Linux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to use it for all systems


----------



## cygnusx

I know it's a bit expensive but you could also get yourself an Aurender or an Auralic Aries - a Linux based music server (sounds great too) and not deal with all the Linux ins and outs. Also, unless your following the CAPS audio server spec, it's hard to get clean sound out of a PC.


----------



## GreenBow

hpiper said:


> What all is involved in installing asio on a windows pc?


 

 I have not used asio4all that XLR8 suggested, but I have heard of it and been recommended it.
  
 If you have a music player like JRiver which has ASIO and WASPI output capability built in. Or Foobar with free Foobar WASAPI or ASIO add-ons, then you are half way. YOu have to go into the settings of your media player and select WASAPI or ASIO output.
  
 Your sound device will come with drivers to install. My Chord Mojo drivers, include drivers for both WASAPI and ASIO, (and non bitperfect direct sound of course). My Meridian Explorer drivers include ASIO and WASAPI.
  
 I could not guess if on-board sound on a PC includes it, as I never tried it. Maybe though. Or asio4all might be what does it: better ask XLR8 though coz I never tried it.


----------



## whirlwind

I am on vacation for two more weeks and today is RS1 day with some blues!
  
 Getting the coffee ready.  I love vacations


----------



## Dillan

Linux guy checking in. Use Ubuntu gnome on a touchscreen laptop. Setting up jriver today on it actually.


----------



## joseph69

I'm using MBP> JRiver MC-21...PITA to set up but it's worth it!


----------



## stacker45

greenbow said:


> I have not used asio4all that XLR8 suggested, but I have heard of it and been recommended it.
> 
> If you have a music player like JRiver which has ASIO and WASPI output capability built in. Or Foobar with free Foobar WASAPI or ASIO add-ons, then you are half way. YOu have to go into the settings of your media player and select WASAPI or ASIO output.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have tried WASABI, and found it way too spicy for my tas...oh!, it's WASAPI...never mind, carry on!.


----------



## krud484

For the J River folks, remember to disable the dithering it does.
  
 Tools -> Options -> Audio -> Advanced -> Dither Mode -> No dithering
  
 Otherwise you're relying on the program to dither for you on the fly. It introduces some pre-ringing which affects the decay and air. If you just want to hear what your DAC is doing, this is the best option. The less interference the PC has, the better the music sounds.


----------



## joseph69

krud484 said:


> For the J River folks, remember to disable the dithering it does.
> 
> Tools -> Options -> Audio -> Advanced -> Dither Mode -> No dithering
> 
> Otherwise you're relying on the program to dither for you on the fly. It introduces some pre-ringing which affects the decay and air. If you just want to hear what your DAC is doing, this is the best option. The less interference the PC has, the better the music sounds.


 
 Great advice!
 Fortunately the PWD-ll/Bridge-ll with AoE doesn't allow dithering.


----------



## krud484

joseph69 said:


> Great advice!
> Fortunately the PWD-ll/Bridge-ll with AoE doesn't allow dithering.


 

 J River still processes the source files that way. The signal it feeds the DAC is already dithered. I think they meant for this option to be for DACs that can't do 24/192 files to be dithered down to 24/96. The only way to know J River isn't doing any extra processing is if you're getting the blue light next to the shuffle button. My iFi does a 32 bit float and it's displayed in the output path, when dithering is turned on, it says it's a 24 bit output. Of course all DACs are different, but at least I know J River isn't interfering with the music.


----------



## musiclvr

Hi all! So I happened upon a rare find yesterday and I couldn't pass it up. I present you with the Grado DS2012 (Dolce & Gabbana branded GS1000i)!!! More pics and impressions to come.


----------



## joseph69

krud484 said:


> J River still processes the source files that way. The signal it feeds the DAC is already dithered. I think they meant for this option to be for DACs that can't do 24/192 files to be dithered down to 24/96. The only way to know J River isn't doing any extra processing is if you're getting the blue light next to the shuffle button. My iFi does a 32 bit float and it's displayed in the output path, when dithering is turned on, it says it's a 24 bit output. Of course all DACs are different, but at least I know J River isn't interfering with the music.


 
 Cant even go into "Audio" settings when using the PWD-ll/Bridge-ll with AoE connection.


----------



## krud484

joseph69 said:


> Cant even go into "Audio" settings when using the PWD-ll/Bridge-ll with AoE connection.


 

 All DACs show something different in the blue box. Looking at what's displayed in J River with a Benchmark DAC2, it always shows a 32 bit float no matter the settings. But there is a way to get the blue light to toggle on and off. It requires disabling a bunch of volume settings to just let J River pass a bitstream signal through the DAC. The only reason to let the software do volume management would be if you're leveling the volume to be the same for your whole library.
  
 So you're streaming your music through ethernet? I've never tried that with J River. I did do it with HQplayer and their Network Audio Daemon. How's the sound quality?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

musiclvr said:


> Hi all! So I happened upon a rare find yesterday and I couldn't pass it up. I present you with the Grado DS2012 (Dolce & Gabbana branded GS1000i)!!! More pics and impressions to come.


 
 What a FIND!  Congratulations!  Do you have it in your hands yet, or is it still in transit?


----------



## joseph69

krud484 said:


> All DACs show something different in the blue box. Looking at what's displayed in J River with a Benchmark DAC2, it always shows a 32 bit float no matter the settings. But there is a way to get the blue light to toggle on and off. It requires disabling a bunch of volume settings to just let J River pass a bitstream signal through the DAC. The only reason to let the software do volume management would be if you're leveling the volume to be the same for your whole library.
> 
> So you're streaming your music through ethernet? I've never tried that with J River. I did do it with HQplayer and their Network Audio Daemon. How's the sound quality?


 
 I'll check whats going on with the display mode on the PWD later tonight when I get the chance and get back to you. Streaming AoE gives a nice analog sound and I find rounds all the edges of the music nicely.


----------



## stacker45

musiclvr said:


> Hi all! So I happened upon a rare find yesterday and I couldn't pass it up. I present you with the Grado DS2012 (Dolce & Gabbana branded GS1000i)!!! More pics and impressions to come.


 
  
 Congratz!, I hope you'll enjoy them.


----------



## Oteil

musiclvr said:


> Hi all! So I happened upon a rare find yesterday and I couldn't pass it up. I present you with the Grado DS2012 (Dolce & Gabbana branded GS1000i)!!! More pics and impressions to come.


 
 Nice man!!! Seems like a really cool rare find


----------



## krud484

joseph69 said:


> I'll check whats going on with the display mode on the PWD later tonight when I get the chance and get back to you. Streaming AoE gives a nice analog sound and I find rounds all the edges of the music nicely.


 

 Thanks, that's good to hear! I may have to give streaming another try.
  
 On HQplayer, I streamed with the iFi and then the Benchmark, both times I found the SQ to be veiled. I think this was a year ago already though. I remember going back to USB connection and having better clarity. It could've been the settings or maybe we didn't set it up perfectly. I'll looking into giving J River a go with it.


----------



## stacker45

I have just recieved my Grado GR10e. For the first listen, they were hooked up straight to my old Marantz 2235B. Next time, I'll use my LD-1+. 
  
 Don't laugh, but to test the GR10e, I have used the Bee Gees ''Just one Night'' concert DVD...I said, don't laugh!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Anyway, they are very comfortable, and they definately have the Grado ''house sound''.
  
 The bass is deep and tight, the treble is rich, and smooth, and has very good extension, without being fatiguing.
  
 The soundstage is not very wide or deep, but then, we are talking about IEMs here. They sound so good, that you don't even think about the soundstage.
  
 Compared to my $150 Sony MDR-EX90L, the Grados play A LOT louder at the same volume, and the only areas where the Sony could hang with the GS10e, is comfort, and bass extension, but not bass definition, but then at about 25% of the GR10e price, that's not surprising!


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I have just recieved my Grado GR10e. For the first listen, they were hooked up straight to my old Marantz 2235B. Next time, I'll use my LD-1+.
> 
> Don't laugh, but to test the GR10e, I have used the Bee Gees ''Just one Night'' concert DVD...I said, don't laugh!
> 
> ...


 
 Very nice...sounds like your off to a good start with the GR10e…enjoy it!


----------



## joseph69

@krud484 
  
 Using AoE the display screen on the PWD-ll only shows KHz/Kbps/File type. I'll try using the USB and optical connections tomorrow and see what displays.


----------



## krud484

joseph69 said:


> @krud484
> 
> Using AoE the display screen on the PWD-ll only shows KHz/Kbps/File type. I'll try using the USB and optical connections tomorrow and see what displays.


 

 Interesting. If you're not too busy, see if you can hear the dithering effect J River does. I'm very curious about what option sounds closest to your AoE connection.


----------



## joseph69

krud484 said:


> Interesting. If you're not too busy, see if you can hear the dithering effect J River does. I'm very curious about what option sounds closest to your AoE connection.


 
 I'll definitely do my best to compare USB/optical with/without dithering tomorrow…keep you posted.


----------



## CH23

musiclvr said:


> Hi all! So I happened upon a rare find yesterday and I couldn't pass it up. I present you with the Grado DS2012 (Dolce & Gabbana branded GS1000i)!!! More pics and impressions to come.


 
  
 i really like the way it's packaged. congrats!
  


stacker45 said:


> I have just recieved my Grado GR10e. For the first listen, they were hooked up straight to my old Marantz 2235B. Next time, I'll use my LD-1+.
> 
> Don't laugh, but to test the GR10e, I have used the Bee Gees ''Just one Night'' concert DVD...I said, don't laugh!
> 
> ...


 
  
 just some tips regarding these IEMs: wear them over-ear (wire over ear) and you really have to fit them quite deep into your ear canal, that's when they sound at their best (to me, at least?)
 and congratulations on these superb IEMs!


----------



## joseph69

I've been listening to the 800S (balanced) day and night since I received them yesterday and my initial impressions are these HP's are indeed very nice sounding in the short time I've been listening to them. I put my (balanced) PS1K on a little while ago, and I must say the PS1K to me has a much more life like/realistic/believable sound in every way than the 800S. I find the PS1K bass to reach deeper and have much more impact with percussion instruments, as well as having a deeper more 3-D sound-stage and being as wide (if not wider) as the 800S with equivalent detail retrieval…but again, being more life like/realistic/believable. The mid-range is more full with a rich/full tonality as well as being more focused. I also find the upper frequencies as smooth as can be, and at the same time not missing any fine details. So far all in all I'm finding the 800S sounding sort of weak compared to the PS1K sound-signature in every way. I will continue to listen to the 800S being they only have approximately 15hrs on them…but then again, my PS1K have less than 40-50hrs on them since I've been rotating all of my HP's to give them as much equal time as I can. I'll be receiving my BHSE within the next 2 weeks and I'm fearing I'm going to enjoy my PS1K/mk2 more…but then again, they say the BHSE takes the 009 to a totally different level of performance…I sure damn hope so!


----------



## musiclvr

@CH23 here are some more photos. Pretty cool super "L" cushions included. The cable is really thin for Grado too but it's really nice in that it feels almost weightless. The DS2012 definitely has a detailed sound as well as speedy coherent bass. Very satisfying.


----------



## HPiper

dillan said:


> Linux guy checking in. Use Ubuntu gnome on a touchscreen laptop. Setting up jriver today on it actually.


 
 I'd appreciate it if you could send me a PM detailing what all you had to do to get that up and running..if you get it up and running that is.


----------



## HPiper

stacker45 said:


> Compared to my $150 Sony MDR-EX90L, the Grados play A LOT louder at the same volume,


 
 At least once a day I will plug in my SR325e's after listening to my Beyer T1's and forget to lower the volume about 50%. Then get my ear drums blasted half way to China when the music first hits.I call it my daily wake-up !


----------



## CH23

musiclvr said:


> @CH23 here are some more photos. Pretty cool super "L" cushions included. The cable is really thin for Grado too but it's really nice in that it feels almost weightless. The DS2012 definitely has a detailed sound as well as speedy coherent bass. Very satisfying.


 
  
 funny that Grado seems to put more work into 3rd party sales. everything is done gorgeously. thanks for the photos and enjoy listening!


----------



## joseph69

musiclvr said:


> @CH23 here are some more photos. Pretty cool super "L" cushions included. The cable is really thin for Grado too but it's really nice in that it feels almost weightless. The DS2012 definitely has a detailed sound as well as speedy coherent bass. Very satisfying.


 
 Congratulations on the DS2012.
 How do they sound with the L cushions?


----------



## whirlwind

hpiper said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > Compared to my $150 Sony MDR-EX90L, the Grados play A LOT louder at the same volume,
> ...


 
 Ha ha...been there done that.......I remembered after that


----------



## joseph69

hpiper said:


> I'd appreciate it if you could send me a PM detailing what all you had to do to get that up and running..if you get it up and running that is.


 
@Dillan
 I would like to know how you made out as well…PS-Audio walked me through the entire process of setting up JRiver MC-21 AoE…had to re format the SD card 2 times as well. This might have been a PITA due to using the Bridge-ll AoE…so it may be much easier if your not using AoE???


----------



## Dillan

hpiper said:


> I'd appreciate it if you could send me a PM detailing what all you had to do to get that up and running..if you get it up and running that is.


 
  


joseph69 said:


> @Dillan
> I would like to know how you made out as well…PS-Audio walked me through the entire process of setting up JRiver MC-21 AoE…had to re format the SD card 2 times as well. This might have been a PITA due to using the Bridge-ll AoE…so it may be much easier if your not using AoE???


 

 Ended up getting some new toys from Amazon and added some stuff to my smart home instead! I will be doing this Thursday night now and I promise to come update you guys on my Linux music laptop's setup with JRiver.
  
 Its fun going to bed and saying "Alexa turn off the lights and play some classical music". I could even set it up to play my music on my headphone setup via voice commands if I wanted! I plan on doing the door locks, thermostat and other things soon. I highly recommend to anyone the Amazon Echo paired with TP-Link smart plugs!


----------



## musiclvr

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations on the DS2012.
> How do they sound with the L cushions?



Thanks! I haven't had a serious listen with the L cushions yet. I wanted to try with the G cushions first as I am most familiar with them. I will get back to you on that though.


----------



## krud484

joseph69 said:


> I've been listening to the 800S (balanced) day and night since I received them yesterday and my initial impressions are these HP's are indeed very nice sounding in the short time I've been listening to them. I put my (balanced) PS1K on a little while ago, and I must say the PS1K to me has a much more life like/realistic/believable sound in every way than the 800S. I find the PS1K bass to reach deeper and have much more impact with percussion instruments, as well as having a deeper more 3-D sound-stage and being as wide (if not wider) as the 800S with equivalent detail retrieval…but again, being more life like/realistic/believable. The mid-range is more full with a rich/full tonality as well as being more focused. I also find the upper frequencies as smooth as can be, and at the same time not missing any fine details. So far all in all I'm finding the 800S sounding sort of weak compared to the PS1K sound-signature in every way. I will continue to listen to the 800S being they only have approximately 15hrs on them…but then again, my PS1K have less than 40-50hrs on them since I've been rotating all of my HP's to give them as much equal time as I can. I'll be receiving my BHSE within the next 2 weeks and I'm fearing I'm going to enjoy my PS1K/mk2 more…but then again, they say the BHSE takes the 009 to a totally different level of performance…I sure damn hope so!


 
 Thanks for the write up! I've been thinking about making some serious changes to my setup and HP collection. The HD800 S is in consideration. Does that HP rental company you borrow from have MrSpeakers Ether?


joseph69 said:


> @Dillan
> I would like to know how you made out as well…PS-Audio walked me through the entire process of setting up JRiver MC-21 AoE…had to re format the SD card 2 times as well. This might have been a PITA due to using the Bridge-ll AoE…so it may be much easier if your not using AoE???


 

 AoE is truly a PITA to get it up and running. We used two PCs, one as a workhorse handling the internet connection, and the other as the listening station. From what I understand, the cremedelacreme would be with a complete fiber optic connection, a DAC that supports AoE, a NAS array, with everything powered by a linear power supply. We only have one out of the four.


----------



## joseph69

musiclvr said:


> Thanks! I haven't had a serious listen with the L cushions yet. I wanted to try with the G cushions first as I am most familiar with them. I will get back to you on that though.


 




  


krud484 said:


> Thanks for the write up! I've been thinking about making some serious changes to my setup and HP collection. The HD800 S is in consideration. Does that HP rental company you borrow from have MrSpeakers Ether?
> 
> AoE is truly a PITA to get it up and running. We used two PCs, one as a workhorse handling the internet connection, and the other as the listening station. From what I understand, the cremedelacreme would be with a complete fiber optic connection, a DAC that supports AoE, a NAS array, with everything powered by a linear power supply. We only have one out of the four.


 
 I'm not sure if them loan Mr. Speakers.
 Just to be clear, I'm not knocking the 800S itself in any way, it is definitely an excellent sounding HP and I can see why people love it…I just prefer the PS1K/GH1w/G over them and I feel there is no need for me to own them.
  
I'm also an ethernet connection with my MBP to surf the web, so I can honestly say that I fortunately don't have any issue using AoE even though I know *many*[size=x-small] people do[/size]…[size=x-small]but the set up was a real PITA but worth it IMO. [/size]


----------



## joseph69

@krud484 
  
 So I listened to the PWD using the USB connection with dithering on/off…to be quite honest I couldn't hear a difference.[size=xx-small] I could have sworn I've been in the audio setting with the AoE connection before??? I'm going to do some research and try to figure out why, but if I can't I'm going to contact PS-Audio tomorrow and find out what is going on because I [/size]don't believe this should. With the USB connection I selected PS-Audio (core output) and disabled anything that would manipulate the sound. There are some nice options with the USB connection such as fade quickly when pausing/stopping and also I'm able to disable JRivers volume control and just use the mk2. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## krud484

joseph69 said:


> @krud484
> 
> So I listened to the PWD using the USB connection with dithering on/off…to be quite honest I couldn't hear a difference.[size=xx-small] I could have sworn I've been in the audio setting with the AoE connection before??? I'm going to do some research and try to figure out why, but if I can't I'm going to contact PS-Audio tomorrow and find out what is going on because I [/size]don't believe this should. With the USB connection I selected PS-Audio (core output) and disabled anything that would manipulate the sound. There are some nice options with the USB connection such as fade quickly when pausing/stopping and also I'm able to disable JRivers volume control and just use the mk2. I'll keep you posted.


 

 I was going through the menus, and there is something interesting in the Media Network section. Under Client Options -> Audio Conversion, it lets you select what MP3 streaming you want as well as 16 and 24 bit PCM. It appears it's an option to throttle your streaming so you don't take up too much bandwidth. It lets you turn it off completely though. It's worth looking into for sure, see what it really does.
  
 Since J River dithers the music by default, I was curious to know what it does in AoE streaming.
  
 I noticed a difference in the SQ within the first couple hours of leaving HQplayer for J River. I felt like the music sounded unusually airier with more timbre than before. I dived into the options until I found that dithering option. I searched other forums to find out about it until I stumbled across the "blue light" fascination...


----------



## sayitaintsoap

So probably dumb question but I'm assuming a lot of are running the Little Dot 1+ with our Grado cans. Wondering what you guys use for its gain setting- either low or high. It comes on high out of the box I believe so I switched it to low just because I think Grado's are low impedance I believe? Just wondering what you guys are using.


----------



## joseph69

krud484 said:


> I was going through the menus, and there is something interesting in the Media Network section. Under Client Options -> Audio Conversion, it lets you select what MP3 streaming you want as well as 16 and 24 bit PCM. It appears it's an option to throttle your streaming so you don't take up too much bandwidth. It lets you turn it off completely though. It's worth looking into for sure, see what it really does.
> 
> Since J River dithers the music by default, I was curious to know what it does in AoE streaming.
> 
> I noticed a difference in the SQ within the first couple hours of leaving HQplayer for J River. I felt like the music sounded unusually airier with more timbre than before. I dived into the options until I found that dithering option. I searched other forums to find out about it until I stumbled across the "blue light" fascination...


 
 I was just looking at the settings as well, and I found that when I select the zone for "PWD" from the L-hand tree which is used for AoE I can't go into the audio menus…but when when I select the zone for "player" from the tree I can go into the audio settings and change everything. Now, under "player" dithering is off and it is also set to 24 bit PCM. Now I'm not sure about the settings in the zone for "PWD" being I can't get into the audio menu…I went into the media network, and still, no setting for the audio. I'm also not listening right now, so I'm not sure if I can even use the "player" zone with AoE? I'm in client options>audio conversion and the encoder is set for "MP3 high bandwidth…I'm going to toggle between this and PCM 24 bit when I get the chance to listen, thank you, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## dbaker1981

Just pulled the trigger on som 325e today.


----------



## JoeDoe

dbaker1981 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on som 325e today.


 
 Congrats! Great choice!


----------



## krud484

joseph69 said:


> I was just looking at the settings as well, and I found that when I select the zone for "PWD" from the L-hand tree which is used for AoE I can't go into the audio menus…but when when I select the zone for "player" from the tree I can go into the audio settings and change everything. Now, under "player" dithering is off and it is also set to 24 bit PCM. Now I'm not sure about the settings in the zone for "PWD" being I can't get into the audio menu…I went into the media network, and still, no setting for the audio. I'm also not listening right now, so I'm not sure if I can even use the "player" zone with AoE? I'm in client options>audio conversion and the encoder is set for "MP3 high bandwidth…I'm going to toggle between this and PCM 24 bit when I get the chance to listen, thank you, I'll keep you posted.


 

 I would get in touch with the folks at J River and see what they recommend for your DAC in AoE mode. They could be open enough to talk about what their software is doing to pass the signal through. It was easy to reach the guy that wrote HQplayer being that he actually has an iFi iDSD and knows what settings spec out the best.


----------



## joseph69

krud484 said:


> I would get in touch with the folks at J River and see what they recommend for your DAC in AoE mode. They could be open enough to talk about what their software is doing to pass the signal through. It was easy to reach the guy that wrote HQplayer being that he actually has an iFi iDSD and knows what settings spec out the best.


 
 Their seems to be one person at JRiver who couldn't help me with anything…they directed me to the forums??? What I did was linked my "player" zone to the "PWD" zone and now I have total control of the audio settings. I had a few drop outs and rebooted the PWD and it is playing fine for now, but I'll keep you posted. I'm still going to contact PS-Audio tomorrow and ask why I can't get into the audio setting through the "PWD" zone itself. I appreciate your help/research very much, thank you again.


----------



## BobG55

dbaker1981 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on som 325e today.


 

 Excellent choice.  Easily in the top 3 Grado headphones IMHO.  I listen to mine w/ G-cushions which I find to be better than the stock cushions but again that's a matter of personal taste.  Here's an excellent review of the SR325e (if you haven't read it yet & if you're interested) : http://www.whathifi.com/grado/sr325e/review
  
 Again, congratulations.


----------



## krud484

joseph69 said:


> Their seems to be one person at JRiver who couldn't help me with anything…they directed me to the forums??? What I did was linked my "player" zone to the "PWD" zone and now I have total control of the audio settings. I had a few drop outs and rebooted the PWD and it is playing fine for now, but I'll keep you posted. I'm still going to contact PS-Audio tomorrow and ask why I can't get into the audio setting through the "PWD" zone itself. I appreciate your help/research very much, thank you again.


 

 Hey no sweat, just happy to assist. It's still a learning curve for me. Bummer on the service from J River. I hope PS Audio gets back to you with some good insight.




 Sorry for temporarily derailing this thread into something far off topic. I noticed there were quite a few Grado heads that also used J River.


----------



## RollinHard843

I wanted to follow up on my posts about the RS1e with flush drivers and brown headband. 

So ive done some mild burning in with this headphone and its helped greatly. The treble is still recessed compared to other grados, but i feel like the sound is becoming a lot more cohesive.

Pros: 
- depth! This headphone goes deep and the soundstage is pretty big. Its not in the style of the GS1000i though. I feel like theres a large vertical structure to the music.
- great separation. Picking apart music and figuring out where certain instruments are coming from is easy.
-vocals and toms sound great. Cymbal articulation has improved but its not a speciality here.
- i was pleased that despite thinking the headphone was veiled, i was still able to distinguish the shaker from the hi-hat during Tears for Fears' Badman's Song. They play the same part and the hihat is very quiet so if this is easy, then the headphone is doing something right 
- the electric guitar on Roll the Bones had a surprising amount of bite and snarl to it!

Cons:
- not transparent. I always know im listening through headphones because the sound signature is a bit out there.
- funny spike in either the lower treble or upper mids. You can see this on inner fidelity. It does make some things particularly shouty sometimes, but not necessarily bright. Its very recording dependent whether or not this affects enjoyment.
- not as good with acoustic guitar and cymbal articulation as RS2e. But then again, what is?  

This headphone if anything is a learning experience. Its getting pretty darned awesome, its great to hear such DEEP sound coming from a grado, especially not one known for bass. Its not bass heavy, but it just does deep resonating sounds very well. I'll likely keep doing some mild burning in when i can.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

So how would you compare this one to the RS1i and the RS2e? Which one would you prefer more?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

...and I forget. Did you first have an older pair of RS1e, with protruding drivers? If so, how would you compare the sound of your Ras1e (protruding) to your newer RS1e (non protruding)? Thanks!


----------



## DavidA

Just saw this on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-X-Dolce-and-Gabbana-DS2012-Over-Ear-Headphones-1250-tax-RARE-GS1000i-/112056061408?hash=item1a170fcde0:gqoAAOSwyKxXhyH2
  
 Another D&G GS-1000i, or is this the same one that some one on this thread just got and is selling again?


----------



## zealsoijun

Hello!  Alrighty, so I decided to purchase these specific headphones for a number of reasons. First, I mainly listen to 60's rock (Beatles, Dylan, Creedence, Doors, Hendrix, Joplin, Jefferson Airplane, Velvet Underground, Zeppelin, Stones, Pink Floyd) and these suit that music perfectly. The reason is because it is a dynamic type of headphone and no other headphone no matter how sophisticated and high tech can give you the slam, energy, impact, and just raw power of a dynamic headphone. Second Grado is already known for being the best headphones for rock music no matter the headphone. Third Grado has models ranging from about $80 to $1700 but I find these to be the best for rock music, the reasoning is because the plastic models just sound dull, the wooden ones sound too smooth and soft (you want some aggressiveness when you listen to rock) and because of the L-cush pads they bring in a more intimate soundstage as if you are right in front of the band rather than the G-cush which makes it like you are a couple of rows from the stage. I personally love that big bold aggressive sound that is in your face because you just want to crank it up and jam. Ok so now some recommendations, I paired these headphones with the Schiit Magni 2 amp and Modi 2 DAC (which by the way is great because the whole setup is made in USA and the silver tone colors of all three components just make it look so sleek and industrial grade, which by the way they are all built like tanks) and again the reasoning for this is because I find solid state to give more impact, energy, slam and aggressiveness that tubes just cant do as well. This setup is natural and less digital sounding, it is smooth but never soft, and never fatiguing.I highly recommend to break in this setup at a little higher than normal volume overnight for 10 hours a day until you get to 100 hours with the Schiit stack too because it makes the sound way smoother, it is real, absolutely for Grados, maybe not for other headphones but for these, 100% certain. The trebles extends higher but gets smooth, the bass extends deeper and gets tighter and smoother, the midrange gets more vivid and the soundstage opens up more.


----------



## joseph69

davida said:


> Just saw this on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-X-Dolce-and-Gabbana-DS2012-Over-Ear-Headphones-1250-tax-RARE-GS1000i-/112056061408?hash=item1a170fcde0:gqoAAOSwyKxXhyH2
> 
> Another D&G GS-1000i, or is this the same one that some one on this thread just got and is selling again?


 
No, not the same HP's.
  


zealsoijun said:


> Hello!  Alrighty, so I decided to purchase these specific headphones


 
 Which HP's??? 
 You never mention what model HP's you decided to purchase and pair with the Schiit.


----------



## DavidA

joseph69 said:


> No, not the same HP's.
> 
> Which HP's???
> You never mention what model HP's you decided to purchase and pair with the Schiit.


 
 wonder why people are selling them now?  haven't seen them around for a few years and now two in the same month for sale.

 I think he/she was too excited with the sound


----------



## joseph69

davida said:


> wonder why people are selling them now?  haven't seen them around for a few years and now two in the same month for sale.
> I think he/she was too excited with the sound


 
 Probably just waiting for them to bring in more value?
  
 After reading this thread, I read the 325i thread, and the poster originally posted this post in the 3251 thread then copied and pasted in this and another thread as well…so he purchased the 325i.


----------



## DavidA

joseph69 said:


> Probably just waiting for them to bring in more value?
> 
> After reading this thread, I read the 325i thread, and the poster originally posted this post in the 3251 thread then copied and pasted in this and another thread as well…so he purchased the 325i.


 
 You are a dedicated person to do all the searching


----------



## RollinHard843

williamleonhart said:


> So how would you compare this one to the RS1i and the RS2e? Which one would you prefer more?




I would say the rs2e is definitely the brighter of the 2 and has a sound signature that is a bit better put together. The rs1e has the upper hand with soundstage and depth and a SLIGHT upper hand in imaging but thats really a close call. The rs2e is better at texture and transparency. So id say the rs2e is better, but the rs1e, though a little odd, is still pretty darn cool. Ive never owned an rs1i unfortunately.




ruthieandjohn said:


> ...and I forget. Did you first have an older pair of RS1e, with protruding drivers? If so, how would you compare the sound of your Ras1e (protruding) to your newer RS1e (non protruding)? Thanks!




Never heard the model with protruding drivers, sorry. Kinda wish i could but without paying for it


----------



## stacker45

ch23 said:


> i really like the way it's packaged. congrats!
> 
> 
> just some tips regarding these IEMs: wear them over-ear (wire over ear) and you really have to fit them quite deep into your ear canal, that's when they sound at their best (to me, at least?)
> and congratulations on these superb IEMs!


 
  
 Thanks!
  
 I'm pushing them as far as they'll go, and they sound great, could you please explain to me, what you mean, when you say ''wear them over ear'', because my cable is runs downwards, basically following my ear canal.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  


musiclvr said:


> @CH23 here are some more photos. Pretty cool super "L" cushions included. The cable is really thin for Grado too but it's really nice in that it feels almost weightless. The DS2012 definitely has a detailed sound as well as speedy coherent bass. Very satisfying.


 
  
 I might be wrong, but I used to own a pair of GS1000, and I think that the DG edition might be a renamed first gen GS1k, wich had the same ''thin'' 4 conductors cable. The GS1ki had 8, and the GS1ke has 12 conductors.


----------



## CH23

stacker45 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm pushing them as far as they'll go, and they sound great, could you please explain to me, what you mean, when you say ''wear them over ear'', because my cable is runs downwards, basically following my ear canal.


 
  
 more than willing to explain 
  
 (actually i blatantly stole below image from @goodvibes )




  
 from http://www.head-fi.org/t/756689/grados-new-line-of-iem-gr10e-and-the-gr8e/15#post_11368947


----------



## punkmanmatthew

If the serial number on a pair of grados doesn't match the one in the box does that mean that it's not the original box or
 does it mean if you have a RS1i it possibly wouldn't be an RS1i?


----------



## goober-george

punkmanmatthew said:


> If the serial number on a pair of grados doesn't match the one in the box does that mean that it's not the original box or
> does it mean if you have a RS1i it possibly wouldn't be an RS1i?




Hard to say I'd guess that the owner had a spare rs1i box from another rs1i that he previously had and sold. Then just forgot about the box or misplaced it and found it.


----------



## musiclvr

davida said:


> Just saw this on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-X-Dolce-and-Gabbana-DS2012-Over-Ear-Headphones-1250-tax-RARE-GS1000i-/112056061408?hash=item1a170fcde0:gqoAAOSwyKxXhyH2
> 
> Another D&G GS-1000i, or is this the same one that some one on this thread just got and is selling again?







joseph69 said:


> No, not the same HP's.







davida said:


> wonder why people are selling them now?  haven't seen them around for a few years and now two in the same month for sale.
> 
> 
> I think he/she was too excited with the sound







joseph69 said:


> Probably just waiting for them to bring in more .




Hi all! The DS2012's for sale in my signature are in fact the same HP's for sale on the other site noted earlier in this thread. 
When I first found the DS2012 I couldn't pass on the opportunity. After hearing them I can appreciate the uber detail that the DS2012 have. I still prefer the GS2000e to these based on one thing only though, that is the treble refinement that is experienced with the GS2Ke. I have found the DS2012 is almost impossible to pull off my head with acoustic music. Had I not heard the GS2ke I would be quite content to keep them in rotation. With VOCAL centric music I reach for my GS2Ke or my Andromeda's as the DS2012 are bit too hot with poor recordings..... I don't mind keeping them but since I have my GS2Ke I am looking to go in another direction sound wise. I am quite taken by the packaging of the DS2012. I wish Grado would have kept something even close to this presentation. After spending $1,565.00 for my 4-Pin XLR terminated GS2Ke and seeing the packaging I can't help but feel taken.....until I play music through them.


----------



## joseph69

musiclvr said:


> Hi all! The DS2012's for sale in my signature are in fact the same HP's for sale on the other site noted earlier in this thread.
> When I first found the DS2012 I couldn't pass on the opportunity. After hearing them I can appreciate the uber detail that the DS2012 have. I still prefer the GS2000e to these based on one thing only though, that is the treble refinement that is experienced with the GS2Ke. I have found the DS2012 is almost impossible to pull off my head with acoustic music. Had I not heard the GS2ke I would be quite content to keep them in rotation. With VOCAL centric music I reach for my GS2Ke or my Andromeda's as the DS2012 are bit too hot with poor recordings..... I don't mind keeping them but since I have my GS2Ke I am looking to go in another direction sound wise. I am quite taken by the packaging of the DS2012. I wish Grado would have kept something even close to this presentation. After spending $1,565.00 for my 4-Pin XLR terminated GS2Ke and seeing the packaging I can't help but feel taken.....until I play music through them.


 
 Sorry, my mistake…I didn't know you were selling your DS2012 being you just received them and thought they were a totally different pair for sale on eBay.


----------



## musiclvr

joseph69 said:


> Sorry, my mistake…I didn't know you were selling your DS2012 being you just received them and thought they were a totally different pair for sale on eBay.



No worries. Part of me wants to keep them but I feel like another Grado Fanboy (like myself) might appreciate them more than I.
On another note; I am due to recieve the TTVJ HD800S Loaner HP next week so I am looking forward to comparing them to the GS2Ke, and the DS2012(if I still have them) in my review. I'm pretty excited for this! :thumbsup_tone2:


----------



## joseph69

musiclvr said:


> No worries. Part of me wants to keep them but I feel like another Grado Fanboy (like myself) might appreciate them more than I.
> On another note; I am due to recieve the TTVJ HD800S Loaner HP next week so I am looking forward to comparing them to the GS2Ke, and the DS2012(if I still have them) in my review. I'm pretty excited for this! :thumbsup_tone2:


 
 I'm actually returning the 800S…I do believe you resounded to my initial impression vs the PS1K? I look forward to your impressions on the 800S.


----------



## GreenBow

musiclvr said:


> Hi all! So I happened upon a rare find yesterday and I couldn't pass it up. I present you with the Grado DS2012 (Dolce & Gabbana branded GS1000i)!!! More pics and impressions to come.


 
  
 That's a pretty picture.


----------



## musiclvr

Thanks! Grado mahogany is always so photogenic.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

musiclvr said:


> Hi all! So I happened upon a rare find yesterday and I couldn't pass it up. I present you with the Grado DS2012 (Dolce & Gabbana branded GS1000i)!!! More pics and impressions to come.


 
 OMG how do they sound? Should any lame normal GS1k owner be worried?
  
 BTW guys, I pulled the trigger on this! Gonna wait a few months for it to go to my house then I'm officially in the club again. Right now I only have a pair of iGrado drivers and a SR40 that's one side-dead 
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alessandro-MS-2e-Headphones-Grado-Travel-Case-/262512866228?hash=item3d1efc73b4:g:fwsAAOSweWVXdzi6


----------



## wonderbrah

So I'm having an issue with my Little Dot 1+. With the dial all the way to the left (at 0) music will still play, and quite loudly at that. Something's definitely off with it and the thing is, this isn't the first time this has happened. This is a brand new unit too. I'm wondering if there is a better amplifier out there than the LD1+ for Grado cans. I'm eyeing the Schiit Vallhalla 2. On the product's description it even says it runs well with Grados.
  
  "While most tube OTL amps are really only designed for 300 ohm Senns and 600 ohm Beyers, Valhalla 2 stretches to include headphones that you’d never expect to use with a tube amp. *Go ahead. Use it with Grados. *Run it with AKGs. Rely on it for many IEMs. You may even like it with high-efficiency planars like LCD-X, LCD-XC, Oppo PM-1 and HE-400."
  
Is the Vallhalla 2 a better or at least equal quality amp compared to the LD1+, not considering price?


----------



## whirlwind

Not sure it is a better amp for Grados, as I have never heard one....but it is a better over all amp.


----------



## RollinHard843

wonderbrah said:


> So I'm having an issue with my Little Dot 1+. With the dial all the way to the left (at 0) music will still play, and quite loudly at that. Something's definitely off with it and the thing is, this isn't the first time this has happened. This is a brand new unit too. I'm wondering if there is a better amplifier out there than the LD1+ for Grado cans. I'm eyeing the Schiit Vallhalla 2. On the product's description it even says it runs well with Grados.
> 
> "While most tube OTL amps are really only designed for 300 ohm Senns and 600 ohm Beyers, Valhalla 2 stretches to include headphones that you’d never expect to use with a tube amp. *Go ahead. Use it with Grados. *Run it with AKGs. Rely on it for many IEMs. You may even like it with high-efficiency planars like LCD-X, LCD-XC, Oppo PM-1 and HE-400."
> 
> Is the Vallhalla 2 a better or at least equal quality amp compared to the LD1+, not considering price?


 

 Not sure about the Valhalla 2, but I recommend the Garage1217 Project Polaris for Grados.  It's tonality is designed to be fairly warm and "tubelike" for a solid state amp, and you can "roll off" some of the treble if you'd like using the bandwith jumpers.  Not only that, but there's 3 gain options and 3 power output levels (so that if you're using Grados, you use less power, and if you're using planars, the amp can put out more.) 

 It's very versatile, sounds great, AND it's cheaper than the Valhalla 2.  It's not a tube amp, but that's okay


----------



## HeavenNotes

wonderbrah said:


> So I'm having an issue with my Little Dot 1+. With the dial all the way to the left (at 0) music will still play, and quite loudly at that. Something's definitely off with it and the thing is, this isn't the first time this has happened. This is a brand new unit too. I'm wondering if there is a better amplifier out there than the LD1+ for Grado cans. I'm eyeing the Schiit Vallhalla 2. On the product's description it even says it runs well with Grados.
> 
> "While most tube OTL amps are really only designed for 300 ohm Senns and 600 ohm Beyers, Valhalla 2 stretches to include headphones that you’d never expect to use with a tube amp. *Go ahead. Use it with Grados. *Run it with AKGs. Rely on it for many IEMs. You may even like it with high-efficiency planars like LCD-X, LCD-XC, Oppo PM-1 and HE-400."
> 
> Is the Vallhalla 2 a better or at least equal quality amp compared to the LD1+, not considering price?


 
 My experience with AT-HA22TUBE  and  Aune T1 (diverse tubes) is really good.  Grados shine with them.


----------



## Dillan

So I installed JRiver 21 on my Linux (Ubuntu) computer last night. It was actually extremely easy. I followed the instructions found here:
  
 https://yabb.jriver.com/interact/index.php?topic=99334.0  *(Ubuntu based install instructions! Separate section on their forums for Fedora etc)*
  
*My hardware: *
  

Asus Laptop
USB cable
External DSD capable DAC/Amp
(Lots of other stuff, but none that pertain to the install really)
  
  
 There are lots of reasons I use Linux instead of Mac or Windows for my music OS, but to me the sound quality is better overall using Linux and I encourage anyone to at least try it out!
  
 I had a hard time deciding which music player to use and I have used a couple free alternatives such as Deadbeef, but in the end I had to stick to something I know would be good - Jriver.
 I have used JRiver a lot in Windows so I was already familiar with the options and settings (luckily even though this is Linux, I still used/use the GUI to do everything except for the install itself which I just copy pasted).
  
 The steps were really easy! If you guys have questions or want me to help with the initial install I would be glad to, just PM me!
  
 Here were the general steps:
  

Use the link above to follow the steps for the install, you'll get a trial for a little bit so try it before you buy it if you aren't sure!
Go to the settings and if you have an external DAC then choose audio device and find HWName of DAC)
If it is DSD capable then find the DSD settings under the audio device and it will give you options for dolby or others, just choose DSD
  
 Thats basically it! I thought it would be trickier, but it wasn't and the sound quality is amazing! (I know these are the Grado forums, but a few people were asking me about it)
 Again, just PM me if you aren't sure about anything.. Every persons settings will be different, because your music library will be in a different place on your drive or you could be using a NAS etc. Also people will have different dacs and sound cards. I promise to do my best to help though. I actually expected this to be a lot trickier, but its literally a few commands and then messing around in the settings for 15 minutes.


----------



## wonderbrah

I mean I can even go for the Lyr 2. I just want something that is built to last. I'm reading the Lyr 2 is both a hybrid tube (which the LD1+ is) and a solid state tube amp and allows for tube rolling. What kind of tube is the Vallhalla 2? Does it allow for tube rolling?


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> So I installed JRiver 21 on my Linux (Ubuntu) computer last night. It was actually extremely easy. I followed the instructions found here:
> 
> https://yabb.jriver.com/interact/index.php?topic=99334.0  *(Ubuntu based install instructions! Separate section on their forums for Fedora etc)*
> 
> ...


 
 Glad to hear you installed JRiver without any issues.
 As I mentioned, I'm using the Bridge-ll (AoE) so PS-Audio needed to send me downloads to format my SD card…time consuming (in my case) but well worth it!


----------



## Dillan

joseph69 said:


> Glad to hear you installed JRiver without any issues.
> As I mentioned, I'm using the Bridge-ll (AoE) so PS-Audio needed to send me downloads to format my SD card…time consuming (in my case) but well worth it!




Never experienced AoE before but it sounds complicated yet rewarding.. I'm a simple USB DAC man myself


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> Never experienced AoE before but it sounds complicated yet rewarding.. I'm a simple USB DAC man myself


 
 So am I, using either USB/optical, but figured why not take full advantage of the
 PWD-ll/Bridge-ll being I have it.


----------



## Dillan

joseph69 said:


> So am I, using either USB/optical, but figured why not take full advantage of the
> PWD-ll/Bridge-ll being I have it.



Yea good point!


----------



## alderash

Hi,

I just bought a pair of PS500s and love them, but is there a link/page that describes the differences in sound from one Grado model to another? I'm thinking about getting another model but I want to know how they compare, and I don't have a Grado dealer near me to listen to them first.

Specifically, I'd like to know the differences between the RS-1, RS-1i, RS-2, RS-2i, GS1000 and GS1000i and how they compare to the PS500. Also, in the Grado world, what do the "i" and "e" extensions mean? For instance, how does the PS500e differ from the PS500?

Basically, I'm a Grado junkie now and want more!

Thanks!


----------



## joseph69

alderash said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just bought a pair of PS500s and love them, but is there a link/page that describes the differences in sound from one Grado model to another? I'm thinking about getting another model but I want to know how they compare, and I don't have a Grado dealer near me to listen to them first.
> 
> ...


 
@ruthieandjohn has extensive comparison charts on this thread between Grado HP's…take a look and you'll get a general idea in their dfferences based on his charts.


----------



## Dillan

alderash said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just bought a pair of PS500s and love them, but is there a link/page that describes the differences in sound from one Grado model to another? I'm thinking about getting another model but I want to know how they compare, and I don't have a Grado dealer near me to listen to them first.
> 
> ...


 

 The E and I are what they use to label the different series of headphones. Their entire lineup changes from time to time and will have new iterations to everything. The i series is the previous generation and the e series is the current gen. But yea check out the images of the thread in the top right (on a desktop browser) and youll find charts from John that more than do the comparisons you are after! Good luck and welcome!


----------



## stacker45

ch23 said:


> more than willing to explain
> 
> (actually i blatantly stole below image from @goodvibes )
> 
> ...


 
  
 I tried the above the ear method, but they didn't go in any deeper into my ear canal. They still sound great when worn with the cable down though.


----------



## alderash

Thanks - much appreciated!


----------



## stacker45

Oh! and for the Annie Lennox, this afternoon I was watching Eurithmics's ''Peacetour'' DVD concert, with my new Grado GS10e, and can say that I now have a new found respect for their lead guitar player, Dave Stewart. This is a great concert, that sounds good, and contains all of their hits.
  
 Correction: Yesterday I said that I'd watch Queen ''Live in Montréal'', however, I had to resort to plan ''B'' when I realised that I never bought the damn DVD!!!. You see, I had actually bought the vinyl version.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 I guess this is the result of what almost five years of taking narcotics has done to my brain.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Some might say that it is still technically possible to watch a vinyl play. True, although I would argue that, not only is it very boring, but it can also potentially be extremely nausiating...ask me how I know!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Plan ''B'' was Celtic Woman's ''Songs From The Heart'' DVD. I decided to use the big, (and heavy) artilery for this one...need I say more!, Yes the PS1000 artilery for this one.  This concert sounds looks and sounds awesome. These women are not only beautiful, they also sing like angels.
  
 Nows if you'll excuse me, I have to go order a certain DVD, on FleaBay!


----------



## stacker45

alderash said:


> Thanks - much appreciated!


 

  Your welcome....and welcome to The Dark Side.


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> The E and I are what they use to label the different series of headphones. Their entire lineup changes from time to time and will have new iterations to everything. *The i series is the previous generation and the e series is the current gen.* But yea check out the images of the thread in the top right (on a desktop browser) and youll find charts from John that more than do the comparisons you are after! Good luck and welcome!


 
 This is true for all the Grado series with the exception of the PS500 and the PS1000…there was never an (i) series for these two models…only the originals and (e) series.


----------



## Dillan

joseph69 said:


> This is true for all the Grado series with the exception of the PS500 and the PS1000…there was never an (i) series for these two models…only the originals and (e) series.




Oh gotcha, never knew that.


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> Oh gotcha, never knew that.


 
 Thats because some authorized dealers were advertising them as  PS500i/PS1000i.
 [size=x-small]I know this because when I was purchasing one of my first PS1K's I noticed some dealers advertising them with/without an (i) so I asked Grado if there were two different series (the (e) series [/size]wasn't[size=x-small] out at the time) and they told there were never any (i) series PS models [/size][size=small]that it was a mistake by the dealers.[/size]


----------



## ESL-1

stacker45 said:


> I tried the above the ear method, but they didn't go in any deeper into my ear canal. They still sound great when worn with the cable down though.




For me iem's were an acquired taste that took me some time to develope. I am still by a very high margin an at home listener to full size cans but when doing some gardening or outside work it certainly is a great pleasure to put on one of my in ears with one of my portables and up the enjoyment factor tenfold.

The Grado GR10 is still a favorite for light weight, good fit and very musical sound.

:normal_smile :


----------



## sayitaintsoap

Nevermind


----------



## joseph69

sayitaintsoap said:


> Nevermind


 
 Nirvana?


----------



## musiclvr

joseph69 said:


> Nirvana?



That's what I read too!:thumbsup_tone2:


----------



## wormsdriver

Hey hey Gradoheads, greetings to all! Don't know if this has been posted yet, but i found it quite interesting, check it out! http://www.gradolabs.com/headphones/limited-editions


----------



## musiclvr

wormsdriver said:


> Hey hey Gradoheads, greetings to all! Don't know if this has been posted yet, but i found it quite interesting, check it out! http://www.gradolabs.com/headphones/limited-editions



@wormsdriver - Thank you for making us aware of this webpage. I had no idea that my DS2012 is one of only 100 ever made! Pretty cool page to check out too. I liked the bottoned GS1000i's look too. I wonder how those sound? Hmmm


----------



## whirlwind

Saturday morning blues, with the RS1 & Toobs!


----------



## CH23

musiclvr said:


> @wormsdriver - Thank you for making us aware of this webpage. I had no idea that my DS2012 is one of only 100 ever made! Pretty cool page to check out too. I liked the bottoned GS1000i's look too. I wonder how those sound? Hmmm


 
  
 If the experiments with my PS1000 tell me anything, you should probably expect more sharpness (but not overly so, just a hint of more treble)


wormsdriver said:


> Hey hey Gradoheads, greetings to all! Don't know if this has been posted yet, but i found it quite interesting, check it out! http://www.gradolabs.com/headphones/limited-editions


 

 oh sweet! more collectibles!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

wormsdriver said:


> Hey hey Gradoheads, greetings to all! Don't know if this has been posted yet, but i found it quite interesting, check it out! http://www.gradolabs.com/headphones/limited-editions


 
 The Why Hunger looks sexy. I wonder how much it went for.


----------



## wonderbrah

Mann I dunno if I'm digging the G cushions on my PS500e. Yeah, it's insanely more comfortable than the L cushions but that punchy bass it's just entirely missing with the bigger pads. Definitely a big trade off there.


----------



## whirlwind

wonderbrah said:


> Mann I dunno if I'm digging the G cushions on my PS500e. Yeah, it's insanely more comfortable than the L cushions but that punchy bass it's just entirely missing with the bigger pads. Definitely a big trade off there.


 
 Yeah, I would go back to the L Cushion if you want that bass back.....the G cushion expands the sound stage on everything that I have tried it on....but it also reduces the bass.
  
 I have been listening to my RS1 all week , the longest time that I have listened to them, since I got them.
  
 I have rolled tubes every couple of days and have loved every minute of listening to them.
  
 They are so dang transparent that rolling just the power tubes in my amp changes the bass a lot, especially when using transparent driver tubes, it is pretty amazing really.....it is one fun headphone


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> Hey hey Gradoheads, greetings to all! Don't know if this has been posted yet, but i found it quite interesting, check it out! http://www.gradolabs.com/headphones/limited-editions


 
  
 I had no idea there were so many SE Grados out there!
  
 I can't believe that the HP1000 is not there.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  


esl-1 said:


> For me iem's were an acquired taste that took me some time to develope. I am still by a very high margin an at home listener to full size cans but when doing some gardening or outside work it certainly is a great pleasure to put on one of my in ears with one of my portables and up the enjoyment factor tenfold.
> 
> The Grado GR10 is still a favorite for light weight, good fit and very musical sound.


 
 Grados being open headphones, IEM can be a must, for some applications. I use mine when I'm sitting on my patio, or when I when I'm laying in bed.
  
  
 Yesterday I watched one of Cher's concerts, with my GR10e, and the more I listen to to them, the more I like them.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Dear fellow Little Dot I+ users/Grado fans,
  I just posted my full review on the Little Dot I+ here:
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/little-dot-i/reviews/16449
  
 Hope to get some feedbacks from you guys, as Grado is the number 1 reason I dared buy the I+, having never heard it before that. It certainly didn't disappoint.
  
  

  


stacker45 said:


> I had no idea there were so many SE Grados out there!
> 
> I can't believe that the HP1000 is not there.


 
 Well technically the HP1000 was made by another company (Joseph Grado Signature), not Grado Labs, wasn't it?


----------



## whirlwind

williamleonhart said:


> Dear fellow Little Dot I+ users/Grado fans,
> I just posted my full review on the Little Dot I+ here:
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/little-dot-i/reviews/16449
> 
> ...


 
 Joseph Grado founded Grado labs


----------



## stacker45

whirlwind said:


> Joseph Grado founded Grado labs


 
  
 Exactly!, plus, the HP1000 is regarded by some, as THE, best headphones that Grados ever produced.


----------



## Dillan

Was the HP1000 a limited special edition release though or was it considered a standard flagship release.


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> Was the HP1000 a limited special edition release though or was it considered a standard flagship release.


 
  It wasn't a limited edition.


----------



## stacker45

dillan said:


> Was the HP1000 a limited special edition release though or was it considered a standard flagship release.


 
  


joseph69 said:


> It wasn't a limited edition.


 
  
 Actually, It was a limited edition, Joseph Grado produced 1000 of them.
  
 There are three versions, the HP-1, HP-2, and HP-3, you can do a search to get the specifics.
  
 Joseph also produced about 200 amps to match with the HP1000, there are two versions, the HPA-1, and HPA-2.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Actually, It was a limited edition, Joseph Grado produced 1000 of them.
> There are three versions, the HP-1, HP-2, and HP-3, you can do a search to get the specifics.
> 
> Joseph also produced about 200 amps to match with the HP1000, there are two versions, the HPA-1, and HPA-2.


 
 Thought HP-1 would have been in the list of the "Limited Editions" Grado is showing on their site?


----------



## S-O8

wonderbrah said:


> Mann I dunno if I'm digging the G cushions on my PS500e. Yeah, it's insanely more comfortable than the L cushions but that punchy bass it's just entirely missing with the bigger pads. Definitely a big trade off there.


 
 I have recently got PS500e's and prefer them with the standard pads they came with !  
  
 Before I sold my RS1e's I liked them with the bigger pads but not oddly the PS500e ...


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Thought HP-1 would have been in the list of the "Limited Editions" Grado is showing on their site?


 
  
 The HP-1 is no more a limited edition, than the HP-2, and HP-3, because they were all part of the total 1000 units production run. In fact, altough their drivers didn't  perform up to Joseph Gradfo's highest standards, the HP-3 is the rarest of the three, with about 150 units produced. 
  
 The HP-1 production is more or less 300 units,  and finally the HP-2 is most common version.
  
 If I'm not mistaking, both the HP-1 and HP-2 can have the...deep breath,  ''Joseph Grado Ultra Wide Bandwidth Reference Cable''. I'm sure about the HP-2, because mine have that cable.


----------



## alderash

wonderbrah said:


> Mann I dunno if I'm digging the G cushions on my PS500e. Yeah, it's insanely more comfortable than the L cushions but that punchy bass it's just entirely missing with the bigger pads. Definitely a big trade off there.



I tried the G cushions and went back to the Ls for exactly the same reason - the punch and bigger bass was gone. Too bad, 'cause the bigger pads do increase soundstage and are more comfortable.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

alderash said:


> I tried the G cushions and went back to the Ls for exactly the same reason - the punch and bigger bass was gone. Too bad, 'cause the bigger pads do increase soundstage and are more comfortable.


 
 I did a comparison of the PS500 with L bowls vs. with G cush... higher numbers are better.  Overall score was the same, but the G cush increased sound stage and decreased both bass and transparency for me (but increased comfort, not a parameter in this comparison of sound).


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

whirlwind said:


> Joseph Grado founded Grado labs


 
 Yeah no way I can't forget that, but after he sold Grado Labs to his nephew he found another company to sell other stuffs that is not Grado Labs-branded right? 
  
 I'm not sure when the HP1000 was made, but I'm pretty sure that when he offer the HP1000 upgrade service it was not affiliated with Grado Labs.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

alderash said:


>


 

 It was because the PS500 has much more bass than any other L-cush Grados that I could use (and enjoy) it with G Cushs. The change you noticed would apply to all other Grados, which honestly ruined the 325is for me when I used it with G Cushs.


----------



## bierdc

Howdy.
  
 I'm a new Grado owner, having last week picked up an RS2e.
  
 I wanted to quick ask about their overall durability. As they're my first "expensive" headphone, I've probably been babying them excessively, but it's tiring work.
 Are there any general precautions I can take/habits I can make to ensure their longevity?
 And also, is the "Grado Grattle" still a thing? Can I watch movies/listen to music at higher volume from time to time? I got a bit nervous during an explosion when demoing their action-movie chops.
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## CH23

bierdc said:


> Howdy.
> 
> I'm a new Grado owner, having last week picked up an RS2e.
> 
> ...


 
 1) don't let them get wet, try to keep hairs and dust out of them.
 2) if you do the above, i doubt that will happen.
 3) yes, but no, but yes, but no. listening at high volume won't hurt the headphones (i use mine as speaker sometimes), but it might damage your ears.

 And of course, congratulations on your Grados!
  
 what's the setup you use them with? (files > player > amp > headphone)


----------



## joseph69

bierdc said:


> Howdy.
> 
> I'm a new Grado owner, having last week picked up an RS2e.
> 
> ...


 
 Congratulations.
 Tiring work?
 Just take care of them and they ail take care of you…like anything else.


----------



## bierdc

Thanks for the response, CH23.
  
 My setup is fairly standard.
  
 FILES: I do use MP3 because I won't kid myself, I don't hear enough difference between a high bitrate MP3 and FLAC etc. The overwhelming majority is 256-320, or VBR 0 to 1. Of course, some of my older stuff that wasn't mastered so nicely I might bump down to VBR 2 or so. Storage is so cheap today that it is kind of hard to believe it was once a concern of mine lol.
  
 PLAYER: I've grown to depend on Windows Media Player. I like the three-pane setup for making/editing my playlists, it can sync USB drives for use in my car, and it has done a nice job of organizing my library. Once upon a time I was a die-hard Winamp user, and then iTunes briefly after that. Not sure how I ended up in WMP, but I've been pleased with it.
  
 AMP: No amp yet. My primary headphones have been PortaPros for years, which are easy to drive straight out. Remarkably, my RS2e's seem even _easier_ to drive. I do want to eventually get an amp and external DAC, but nothing too fancy. I figure it just kind of goes with the hobby.
  
 HEADPHONE: As I've alluded to, I ended up with a pair RS2e's. I've admired Grados (especially the wood-cup ones) since I first became aware of their existence back in the early 2000's. Being hand-made in the U.S. is a nice bonus, too (you don't see that very often today). Randomly, I recently started reading extensively about headphones online, and decided I'd get my first $100+ set. I considered all sorts of brands, but kept coming back to Grado. I thought about getting a model from the Prestige series, but I realized that even if I loved them, I'd still eventually want some References. I reasoned that it would be wise to save up for what I've wanted for more than a decade ("wood-cup Grados"). Impulsively, I checked eBay for a used set of References, found one like-new going for a surprising price that I figured I could swallow, and jumped on it. Now, if I'm not listening to them, I'm looking at them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 In honesty, I was disappointed the first day I had them. I'm used to a much thicker midbass, and while the detail of the midbass through these is tremendous, I felt it lacked presence. I don't know if they somehow burned in super quickly, or they got acclimated from being shipped (or maybe more plausibly, my ears adjusted); but the next day I started falling in love with them and found the midbass far more reasonable. I still wouldn't mind thickening it up a bit, so I'm thinking I might order a set of leatherette pads to try:
  
 https://www.amazon.com/EarZonk-Long-Life-Leatherette-Cushions-Headphones/dp/B00OM21W1I/ref=pd_ybh_a_17?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=NKF645KDMHN3W0AXQDND
  
 I know a lot of diehards hate the idea of altering the sound, but I figured it'd be worth a try for me. If I don't like them, I can always swap them out again, right?


----------



## whirlwind

williamleonhart said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Joseph Grado founded Grado labs
> ...


 
 I think Joe retired in like, 1990 , maybe.
  
 Could be he bought another company....one thing for sure, he was always tinkering with stuff after he retired...I want to say he had like twenty- something patents.
  
 In my opinion, the HP1000 would be the most limited..because it was not released as a limited edition and only 1000 exist....back at that time internet sales were not there and Joseph had to travel around with the gear.
  
 They did not really advertise.
  
 At this point in time, with internet sales what they are and the younger generation taking over, and I am not saying this is a bad thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, social media becomes a huge tool and you get your product to more people and also must create more product to fill the demand.
  
 I believe more Grado headphones are being made than ever before, so they are very much succeeding in growing their business.


----------



## bierdc

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations.
> Tiring work?
> Just take care of them and they ail take care of you…like anything else.


 
  
 Thanks!
  
 It's tiring because I'm used to occasionally picking up my headphones by the cable. With these, I've been so paranoid about pulling on the cable (I've read some say that could cause the Grattle) that I've actually been clipping it to my shirt to leave slack, instead of letting the thicker-than-my-Surface's-power-cable cable create tension anywhere within the headphone. It might have something to do with me realizing that with these, I don't have the luxury of Koss's lifetime warranty that I've used periodically.
  
 I suppose it doesn't hurt to be careful regardless.


----------



## 93EXCivic

Can someone talk me through how the SR125e or SR225e compare to the SR60i? I have been borrowing some SR60s with HD414 pads and I enjoy them for some music. Such fun cans. My one complaint is the highs occasionally get almost painful. Do the SR125 or SR225 smooth this out a little? What is the difference between the i and e models of Prestige Series?


----------



## stacker45

whirlwind said:


> I think Joe retired in like, 1990 , maybe.
> 
> Could be he bought another company....one thing for sure, he was always tinkering with stuff after he retired...I want to say he had like twenty- something patents.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I find it odd whirl, that John Grado proudly writes ''Grado Heritage'' on his GH1, and yet, he doesn't include the most well constructed, and greatly appreciated Grado model ever produced. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 In my opinion, John should give is uncle the recognition he deserves, after all, if it wasn't for Joseph Grado, there wouldn't even be a Grado heritage.


----------



## CH23

bierdc said:


> Thanks for the response, CH23.
> 
> My setup is fairly standard.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I honestly believe that you could benefit tremendously from a good DAC/amp if you're using a standard computer.

 I went almost the same way as you. previously i had a Koss Portapro (which i still use actually, despite having a few flagship headphones), and moved to the buttoned RS2. in the beginning i felt like the treble was a bit too much and there was no bass.

 Later i learned through listening that the bass is simply not peaking as high as on the PortaPro. it just takes a while to get used to this.

 I would recommend going with the G-cush, as this reduces the amount of treble., and they're just more comfortable.


----------



## GreenBow

@bierdc I second CH23. A good DAC/amp will improve audio. Generally PC/laptop sound is improving. However getting a proper external DAC is still going to yield better results.
  
 I started with the Meridian Explorer (1) and liked ti better than my Asus motherboard on-board sound. I now have a £400 Chord Mojo which I use as a desktop DAC. I would love to hear my Mojo on some better headphones than my 225e. I am not decided what to do though in terms of buying better headphones. Plus I have some great desktop speakers that I run from my Mojo too.


----------



## bierdc

Thanks for the advice, guys. Once my wallet recovers, I'll start looking at DACs and amps.


----------



## musiclvr

bierdc said:


> Thanks for the advice, guys. Once my wallet recovers, I'll start looking at DACs and amps.



I envy your position right now! I remember a time when I simply enjoyed my first $100.00+ headphone 3 years ago or so. No separate amp it dac was needed apart from my iPod. If you look at my profile I have since gone on a long journey of discovery! Hahaha I have gone from being an audiophile who enjoyed music through his gear to an audiophile who enjoys his gear through his music.....if that makes any sense. You have started out with an excellent headphone though. Enjoy the music and welcome to the Head-Fi fold.....oh, sorry for your wallet!


----------



## stacker45

QuoteOriginally Posted by *musiclvr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 I envy your position right now! I remember a time when I simply enjoyed my first $100.00+ headphone 3 years ago or so. No separate amp it dac was needed apart from my iPod. If you look at my profile I have since gone on a long journey of discovery! Hahaha I have gone from being an audiophile who enjoyed music through his gear to an audiophile who enjoys his gear through his music.....if that makes any sense. You have started out with an excellent headphone though. Enjoy the music and welcome to the Head-Fi fold.....oh, sorry for your wallet!
  
 Great post sir, I especially like this phrase, ''I have gone from being an audiophile who enjoyed music through his gear to an audiophile who enjoys his gear through his music''.
  
 It's easy to get caught up in all of the audio gear's specs and ''sexiness'', and sometimes ends up being more important than music, wich is the reason why we aquired all of that nice stuff in the first place.
  
 In my opinion, when it gets to the point when we only listen to the recordings that sound good on our sound systems, that's when the music is relegated to the back burner.
  
 I've recently stopped analysing the sound, and started listening to my music, and I have to say, it's been a revelation.
  
 Today I watched J-Lo's concert,  ''Live In Puerto Rico'' and what a pleasure it was to pick up my drumsticks, and play along to the beat with the drummer.
  
 Oh! and for those interrested, I used my HP1000, straight from my Marantz 2235B, and let me tell you that Joseph Grado too, knew how to build great sounding headphones.


----------



## bierdc

musiclvr said:


> I envy your position right now! I remember a time when I simply enjoyed my first $100.00+ headphone 3 years ago or so. No separate amp it dac was needed apart from my iPod. If you look at my profile I have since gone on a long journey of discovery! Hahaha I have gone from being an audiophile who enjoyed music through his gear to an audiophile who enjoys his gear through his music.....if that makes any sense. You have started out with an excellent headphone though. Enjoy the music and welcome to the Head-Fi fold.....oh, sorry for your wallet!


 
  
 I'm going to try my best to stay in this position for a good while lol. I've got to continue saving for grad school, an eventual house downpayment, and start my Viper-fund 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Indeed, you have transcended to a new level haha. I briefly looked up the GS2000e (sounds like a remarkable set) and saw that the G-Cush (as CH23 kindly suggested to me) is actually circumaural. I'd just like to confirm that I could use such pads on my RS2e's. Assuming they fit, would they supplement bass/midbass at all vs. the standard L-Cush? Any change to soundstage?


----------



## bierdc

stacker45 said:


> Great post sir, I especially like this phrase, ''I have gone from being an audiophile who enjoyed music through his gear to an audiophile who enjoys his gear through his music''.
> 
> It's easy to get caught up in all of the audio gear's specs and ''sexiness'', and sometimes ends up being more important than music, wich is the reason why we aquired all of that nice stuff in the first place.
> 
> In my opinion, when it gets to the point when we only listen to the recordings that sound good on our sound systems, that's when the music is relegated to the back burner.


 
  
 That is an interesting observation! Right now I think I'm at the stage where I'm just exploring some of my older music, picking out nuances to appreciate (or laugh about).
 For example, just the other night I noticed lightly in the background (between 1 & 2 mins) of David Gray's 'Please Forgive Me' is some off-tempo percussion. I hadn't picked up on that before.


----------



## musiclvr

bierdc said:


> I'm going to try my best to stay in this position for a good while lol. I've got to continue saving for grad school, an eventual house downpayment, and start my Viper-fund
> Indeed, you have transcended to a new level haha. I briefly looked up the GS2000e (sounds like a remarkable set) and saw that the G-Cush (as CH23 kindly suggested to me) is actually circumaural. I'd just like to confirm that I could use such pads on my RS2e's. Assuming they fit, would they supplement bass/midbass at all vs. the standard L-Cush? Any change to soundstage?



Well it seems you have your priorities in their appropriate tiers. Well done. As for the RS2e I don't have any experience with it so I'm not sure how it's sound varies with mods. Generally speaking, the G-Cushions create a wider soundstage but with a loss in bass impact/weight. The mids presentation becomes slightly recessed in some instances. Or maybe the mids become more neutral as Grados are mid forward to begin with (in general). I hope this helps you.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

stacker45 said:


> I find it odd whirl, that John Grado proudly writes ''Grado Heritage'' on his GH1, and yet, he doesn't include the most well constructed, and greatly appreciated Grado model ever produced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
http://www.gradolabs.com/company/timeline

[size=20.007px]1989[/size]

Signature Headphones Joe Grado introduces his Signature line of headphones

That's pretty much every thing they says right now about the HP1000.


----------



## rovopio

williamleonhart said:


> http://www.gradolabs.com/company/timeline
> 
> [size=20.007px]1989[/size]
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi mate, I have to ask you some stuff if you don't mind. No.1 is that...  is it possible to close the LD 1+ with your Burson opamp? Or will yours be forever opened as long as it's still plugged with the Burson?
 No 2 is that... I'd like to ask, which one do you feel would yield the bigger improvement, changing to the mullard tube from my current tube, or changing from the default opamp to the Burson?
 Also lastly, where do you get the Burson if I may ask? Is it direct from their website?


----------



## Blazer39

bierdc said:


> I'm going to try my best to stay in this position for a good while lol. I've got to continue saving for grad school, an eventual house downpayment, and start my Viper-fund
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 if your comfortable with L-Cush then i suggest staying with it..perhaps you can also try the S-cush, makes the trebles less hot a bit( also comfortable).


----------



## Blazer39

93excivic said:


> Can someone talk me through how the SR125e or SR225e compare to the SR60i? I have been borrowing some SR60s with HD414 pads and I enjoy them for some music. Such fun cans. My one complaint is the highs occasionally get almost painful. Do the SR125 or SR225 smooth this out a little? What is the difference between the i and e models of Prestige Series?


 
 well..according to what i researched for some time now, the e series offer more bass and less bright highs..however remember that whatever pads you use + your audio gear contribute to the sound.


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I think Joe retired in like, 1990 , maybe.
> ...


 
 Joseph Grado was a brilliant man


----------



## stacker45

bierdc said:


> That is an interesting observation! Right now I think I'm at the stage where I'm just exploring some of my older music, picking out nuances to appreciate (or laugh about).
> For example, just the other night I noticed lightly in the background (between 1 & 2 mins) of David Gray's 'Please Forgive Me' is some off-tempo percussion. I hadn't picked up on that before.


 
  
 I'm not surprised, Grados are very good at retrieving background details in a recordings.
  
  


williamleonhart said:


> http://www.gradolabs.com/company/timeline
> 
> 1989
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm sure that John Grado knows A LOT about the HP1000, but he, and Joseph, didn't see eye to eye, when it came to headphones desing.
  
 I find it ridiculous that wikipedia has more information regarding the HP1000, than Grado's own website! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
  
 



whirlwind said:


> Joseph Grado was a brilliant man


 
  
 He was, and I think that John is too. They both have produced some great sounding headphones. 
  
 That being said, in my opinion, John philosophy is biased a bit more towards quantity, while for Joseph, quality seemed to be the priority.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I want the HP1000, which I know I'll never have as it costs too much and I'm not in the US...


----------



## alota

williamleonhart said:


> I want the HP1000, which I know I'll never have as it costs too much and I'm not in the US...



Great headphone but, today, you have a lot of headphones in the market.
And, most important, the only person "official repair" was Joe Grado

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Yep I wouldn't say that Grados can't be matched in terms of p/p. Of the same price range there would be plenty of choices and since we're talking $2000, well...
 But the thing that I love about Grado is that trademark design and their house sound. I don't know if the HP1000 would sound like all the Grados I've loved, but I don't think it would stray too far. Even those Magnums sound more Grado than the PS500 to me, and that doesn't mean that the PS500 isn't a true Grado.
  
 Btw, I was googling about "Grado boxes" (would have to send friends the picture of the same box so they'll know how much space my Grados would take in their luggage) and suddenly I miss the old pizza boxes so much. Those just look out of the ordinary, unlike the current boxes, which doesn't feel special to me.


----------



## alota

williamleonhart said:


> Yep I wouldn't say that Grados can't be matched in terms of p/p. Of the same price range there would be plenty of choices and since we're talking $2000, well...
> But the thing that I love about Grado is that trademark design and their house sound. I don't know if the HP1000 would sound like all the Grados I've loved, but I don't think it would stray too far. Even those Magnums sound more Grado than the PS500 to me, and that doesn't mean that the PS500 isn't a true Grado.
> 
> Btw, I was googling about "Grado boxes" (would have to send friends the picture of the same box so they'll know how much space my Grados would take in their luggage) and suddenly I miss the old pizza boxes so much. Those just look out of the ordinary, unlike the current boxes, which doesn't feel special to me.



The hp-1000 is a fascinating object and of course has a beautiful sound
I had one in the same period with ps-1000, hf-2 and magnum v5. I don't know the new symphones drivers, i think that magnum is near of hp-1000 philosophy but not equal.
The modern grados another style.
So good one hp-1000 in the hands....

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## wormsdriver

bierdc said:


> ***snip
> 
> In honesty, I was disappointed the first day I had them. I'm used to a much thicker midbass, and while the detail of the midbass through these is tremendous, I felt it lacked presence. I don't know if they somehow burned in super quickly, or they got acclimated from being shipped (or maybe more plausibly, my ears adjusted); but the next day I started falling in love with them and found the *midbass far more reasonable. I still wouldn't mind thickening it up a bit, so I'm thinking I might order a set of leatherette pads to try:*
> 
> ...


 
 you might wanna try the tape mod. super easy, cheap and reversible mod to try.  Just take some scotch tape and tape it around your earpads like so:

 this image was taken from this article, which is very interesting: http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/evaluation-grado-stock-and-modified-ear-pads#iVsGlIKv2EqlDh8v.97
  
 Changing earpads is one of the most effective (and cheapest) ways of changing up the sound a bit to your Grados. And just so you know, they will all fit on your rs2e. Congrats by the way, nice cans!


----------



## DavidA

alota said:


> The hp-1000 is a fascinating object and of course has a beautiful sound
> I had one in the same period with ps-1000, hf-2 and magnum v5. I don't know the new symphones drivers, i think that magnum is near of hp-1000 philosophy but not equal.
> The modern grados another style.
> So good one hp-1000 in the hands....
> ...


 
 Have you tried the Eleven Acoustica Ypsilon driver?  Its really good, better than my RS2e to me


----------



## 93EXCivic

blazer39 said:


> well..according to what i researched for some time now, the e series offer more bass and less bright highs..however remember that whatever pads you use + your audio gear contribute to the sound.


 

 Cool thanks. I may keep my eyes out for some used SR60e then. I want to try my hand at some Grado mods.
  
 I am using a Centrance DACPort Slim with the SR60s I have been borrowing.


----------



## CH23

93excivic said:


> Cool thanks. I may keep my eyes out for some used SR60e then. I want to try my hand at some Grado mods.
> 
> I am using a Centrance DACPort Slim with the SR60s I have been borrowing.


 

 I may be wrong in thinking so, but i believe the sr80(e/i) offers a better price/quality ratio than the sr60(e/i).


----------



## stacker45

williamleonhart said:


> Yep I wouldn't say that Grados can't be matched in terms of p/p. Of the same price range there would be plenty of choices and since we're talking $2000, well...
> But the thing that I love about Grado is that trademark design and their house sound. I don't know if the HP1000 would sound like all the Grados I've loved, but I don't think it would stray too far. Even those Magnums sound more Grado than the PS500 to me, and that doesn't mean that the PS500 isn't a true Grado.
> 
> Btw, I was googling about "Grado boxes" (would have to send friends the picture of the same box so they'll know how much space my Grados would take in their luggage) and suddenly I miss the old pizza boxes so much. Those just look out of the ordinary, unlike the current boxes, which doesn't feel special to me.


 
  
 The HP-1000 were built for monitoring , so their sound is much less colored than other Grados. The HP1k, tell it like it is. With good recordings, they sound amazing, however, they won't make chicken soup, out of chicken poop.
  
  


ch23 said:


> I may be wrong in thinking so, but i believe the sr80(e/i) offers a better price/quality ratio than the sr60(e/i).


 
  
 Yes, you are wrong!
  
 Just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I agree, unless someone is on a thight budget, the SR80e/i is a no brainer.


----------



## alota

davida said:


> Have you tried the Eleven Acoustica Ypsilon driver?  Its really good, better than my RS2e to me


 
 no. now i´m out from high-end headphones


----------



## DavidA

alota said:


> no. now i´m out from high-end headphones


 
 the Ypsilon driver is not high-end in price, actually cheaper than the current Magnum driver.


----------



## alota

davida said:


> alota said:
> 
> 
> > no. now i´m out from high-end headphones
> ...



Thanks for advice but i sold all my headphones
Now i have just an oppo pm-3

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## droopy1592

alota said:


> Thanks for advice but i sold all my headphones
> Now i have just an oppo pm-3
> 
> Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk




I can't like it over ps500e. Want to sell my pm3


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

stacker45 said:


> The HP-1000 were built for monitoring , so their sound is much less colored than other Grados. The HP1k, tell it like it is. With good recordings, they sound amazing, however, they won't *make chicken soup, out of chicken poop*.


 
 Imma remember this phrase for life!


alota said:


> The hp-1000 is a fascinating object and of course has a beautiful sound
> I had one in the same period with ps-1000, hf-2 and magnum v5. I don't know the new symphones drivers, i think that magnum is near of hp-1000 philosophy but not equal.
> The modern grados another style.
> So good one hp-1000 in the hands....
> ...


 I have been pondering for a Magnum v6 for months... But with the MS2e coming next week, I'd just wait to see how it performs.


----------



## bierdc

wormsdriver said:


> you might wanna try the tape mod. super easy, cheap and reversible mod to try.  Just take some scotch tape and tape it around your earpads like so:
> [...]
> this image was taken from this article, which is very interesting: http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/evaluation-grado-stock-and-modified-ear-pads#iVsGlIKv2EqlDh8v.97
> 
> Changing earpads is one of the most effective (and cheapest) ways of changing up the sound a bit to your Grados. And just so you know, they will all fit on your rs2e. Congrats by the way, nice cans!


 
  
 Very cool! I gave it a try, and it made a notable difference, almost exactly where I wanted it. The tape wasn't sticking very well, however. I'll have to look into more permanent solutions--one individual suggested duct-tape over the scotch.
  
 Thanks for the suggestion, wormsdriver! You may have saved me $20.


----------



## joseph69

bierdc said:


> Very cool! I gave it a try, and it made a notable difference, almost exactly where I wanted it. The tape wasn't sticking very well, however. I'll have to look into more permanent solutions--one individual suggested duct-tape over the scotch.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, wormsdriver! You may have saved me $20.


 
 You'll most probably enjoy TTVJ Flat pads as well…they will definitely tame the highs and bring out the bass. You sound like a prime candidate for them.


----------



## DaemonSire

bierdc said:


> Very cool! I gave it a try, and it made a notable difference, almost exactly where I wanted it. The tape wasn't sticking very well, however. I'll have to look into more permanent solutions--one individual suggested duct-tape over the scotch.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, wormsdriver! You may have saved me $20.


 
 I use electrical tape.  Perfect thickness, sticks very well and blends in pretty good since it is black.


----------



## alota

joseph69 said:


> You'll most probably enjoy TTVJ Flat pads as well…they will definitely tame the highs and bring out the bass. You sound like a prime candidate for them.


 
 i agree with you.
 tried all different pads but, for me, grado is flat pads(excluding ps/gs)


----------



## stacker45

alota said:


> i agree with you.
> tried all different pads but, for me, grado is flat pads(excluding ps/gs)


 
  
 I would also exclude the GH-1.


----------



## wormsdriver

bierdc said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > you might wanna try the tape mod. super easy, cheap and reversible mod to try.  Just take some scotch tape and tape it around your earpads like so:
> ...



You're welcome, glad it made a noticeable difference. 

It pays off to have a few different pads around especially for Grado fans with several different Grado cans. 

Another good alternative is washing the pads with fabric softener, but I wouldn't do it unless you have an extra pair laying around since that pads will stay this way and not go back to their original form. Washing the pads gets your ear a bit closer to the speaker so it changes the sound a bit and it also smells great!


----------



## alota

stacker45 said:


> I would also exclude the GH-1.


 
 i don´t know this headphone sorry


----------



## stacker45

alota said:


> i don´t know this headphone sorry


 
  
 GH-1 stands for, Great Headphones


----------



## Dillan

stacker45 said:


> GH-1 stands for, Great Headphones



Yea great headphones numba 1


----------



## cygnusx

stacker45 said:


> GH-1 stands for, Great Headphones


+1


----------



## Dillan

Just ordered 80es for just casual fun listening on my phone and laptop!


----------



## CH23

dillan said:


> Just ordered 80es for just casual fun listening on my phone and laptop!


 
  
 Hey nice! congrats!


----------



## maddin

I listened this morning Pearl Jam's concert 09.06.2000 with the Alessandra MS-Pro/Ultimate. Gradessandros love Pearl Jam. Have a good weekend.


----------



## alota

Today i still remember a great sound, not the best but the most emotional, with jazz music with this configuration:
Grado hf-2 recabled and balanced with moon-audio black dragon and ttvj flat pads.
The amplifier was little-dot mk VI
A middle price configuration with a great sound

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

2 years after it got torn into 3 (or more) pieces by my dog, the iGrado live again. It's a bit brighter than what I remember (could be the pads, could be the new cable), but it's still very much a Grado. And it's gotten 3 times more comfortable than before.
  
 It's all thanks to the wife who found me a pair of cheap, defective Chinese headphones so that I can get the headband to replace the old one.


----------



## XLR8

alota said:


> Today i still remember a great sound, not the best but the most emotional, with jazz music with this configuration:
> Grado hf-2 recabled and balanced with moon-audio black dragon and ttvj flat pads.
> The amplifier was little-dot mk VI
> A middle price configuration with a great sound
> ...




Another HF2 owner 
Rejoice..
Yes they are indeed a beautiful pair of headphones. Mine came balanced but I went back to default.

Alota, do you find with flats the bass overwhelming? I am using sennsheiser inverse quarter mod and they sound superb. Very detailed and yet no bass dominance.


----------



## jaywillin

this goes out to our buddy @whirlwind , who's vacation is about up, and he becomes a working stiff again !


----------



## whirlwind

Wow...that was fantastic Jay......Beck & Gibbons totally knocked that out of the park!
  
 Man, I am going to hate going back to work monday....The RS1 has been glued to my head the last two weeks.
  
 Here is one for you, Jay!


----------



## alota

xlr8 said:


> Another HF2 owner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 i liked the bass presentation with flats. considere that was drived in balanced mode


----------



## punkmanmatthew

You guys stop bidding on the headphones I want hahahha


----------



## Dillan

punkmanmatthew said:


> You guys stop bidding on the headphones I want hahahha


 
 What ya trying to get?


----------



## GreenBow

williamleonhart said:


> 2 years after it got torn into 3 (or more) pieces by my dog, the iGrado live again. It's a bit brighter than what I remember (could be the pads, could be the new cable), but it's still very much a Grado. And it's gotten 3 times more comfortable than before.
> 
> It's all thanks to the wife who found me a pair of cheap, defective Chinese headphones so that I can get the headband to replace the old one.


 
  
 Haha what a blast. Congraulations you lucky modder-soul.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

dillan said:


> What ya trying to get?




GS1000i


----------



## musiclvr

punkmanmatthew said:


> GS1000i



Are you the one who won them for $707? I wanted them too but lost out on them by a couple of bucks! I guess I can set my sights on the PS1000e now. I already have my GS2Ke (balanced) and the DS2012. Happy Listening!!!!!


----------



## JoeDoe

Just gonna leave this here...

http://www.head-fi.org/t/815148/grado-gs1000e-in-grado-mahogany-box

Also, if any of you Gumby owners are interested, let's make a deal!


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Yeah I ended up winning them. Sorry! I was watching those things for the whole 10 days making sure ingot them lol. I hopefully didn't over pay but they are supposedly never used from what she told me when I messaged the seller.

I've nerv heard them before. I became interested bc of the guy on here who had all the graphs and says they r the best ones ever so I hope I like them.

I had some ps1000es but they were too refined for me if that makes sense. I prefer my rs1is to them I think anyways. Not enough oomph or treble or something in the ps1000es to me.

Ill know right when I put them on if I will like the sound. I usually don't listen for too long before I know I want to sell some headphones lol.


----------



## musiclvr

punkmanmatthew said:


> Yeah I ended up winning them. Sorry! I was watching those things for the whole 10 days making sure ingot them lol. I hopefully didn't over pay but they are supposedly never used from what she told me when I messaged the seller.
> 
> I've nerv heard them before. I became interested bc of the guy on here who had all the graphs and says they r the best ones ever so I hope I like them.
> 
> ...



Congratulations!!! I'm sure you'll like them. Do you still have the Graphs to post here? I loved my RS1is too but I just couldn't get around the on-ear comfort issues I had with them.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

musiclvr said:


> Congratulations!!! I'm sure you'll like them. Do you still have the Graphs to post here? I loved my RS1is too but I just couldn't get around the on-ear comfort issues I had with them.



I don't have them. I think it's Ruthandjohn is his user name or something like that I can't find it on my little phones screen. He has all the graphs on them. I just remember he said the gs1000is had the best transparency so that made me want them.

I've only ever owned the 325e rs1is and ps1000es. I'm working my way through the grado lineup it seems.


----------



## musiclvr

punkmanmatthew said:


> I don't have them. I think it's Ruthandjohn is his user name or something like that I can't find it on my little phones screen. He has all the graphs on them. I just remember he said the gs1000is had the best transparency so that made me want them.
> 
> I've only ever owned the 325e rs1is and ps1000es. I'm working my way through the grado lineup it seems.




Oh okay thanks for the info.

I started with the RS1i. I bought and sold one twice! I really like the GS2Ke so I will be holding onto it for awhile. It is truly a competitor to the HD800. I am currently in the middle of a review of the HD800S and I found that the GS2Ke has a noticeably tighter and more extended bass response. The mids seem ever so softly recessed compared to the the HD800S and the treble is brighter and more extended. So I'm wondering how the GS2Ke compares to the HD800. It makes me want to pick one up but with the Ether Flow debute I'm torn.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

musiclvr said:


> Oh okay thanks for the info.
> 
> I started with the RS1i. I bought and sold one twice! I really like the GS2Ke so I will be holding onto it for awhile. It is truly a competitor to the HD800. I am currently in the middle of a review of the HD800S and I found that the GS2Ke has a noticeably tighter and more extended bass response. The mids seem ever so softly recessed compared to the the HD800S and the treble is brighter and more extended. So I'm wondering how the GS2Ke compares to the HD800. It makes me want to pick one up but with the Ether Flow debute I'm torn.




Yeah the RS1is r so good it's hard to even think about selling them but if I like the gs1000is more then they may go. They have such a live sound to me like how I here it when I'm at the concert through the amp.

The GS2kes would be cool to try. From what I read it seems the treble is a little more laid back than earlier versions but I've never heard them. Your explanation of how they sound tho seems spot on bc it seems similar to what I've been reading about them.

I've never heard the hd800s but have always been intrigued by them ever since I got into this hobby. I don't think anything is going to top Grado tho for me. Most headphones seem to all share a similar sound just some r better than others. Grados to me have a whole other category of sound that just is so much better to me than anything else. I just stopped trying other headphones bc they never impressed me like grados. I guess I'm a forever Grado lover.

 Hopefully me liking grados so much doesn't offend anyone that's likes others brands!


----------



## musiclvr

punkmanmatthew said:


> Yeah the RS1is r so good it's hard to even think about selling them but if I like the gs1000is more then they may go. They have such a live sound to me like how I here it when I'm at the concert through the amp.
> 
> The GS2kes would be cool to try. From what I read it seems the treble is a little more laid back than earlier versions but I've never heard them. Your explanation of how they sound tho seems spot on bc it seems similar to what I've been reading about them.
> 
> ...




The RS1i's were THE sound for me too. They put vocals on a heavenly pedestal and made music come alive! They are vibrant, have a detailed bass response(even though it has a elevated mid-bass), and the treble is extended withou being fatiguing. I had great times with my RS1i's and a neat glass of scotch. Ahhhh 

As for the treble response of the GS2Ke; it is not at all relaxed. It just doesn't have any notable peaks. They are a highly transperent headphone. Again in comparison to the HD800S they made them sound veiled and warm for sure. 

I am also a certifiable Grado FanBoy!!! That's why I bought the GS2Ke's (4-Pin XLR) with only a moment of pause. Well actually I bought the 6.5mm terminated GS2Ke first and then immediately placed an order for the balanced version. It is the Grado sound I was looking for. It's a RS1i all grown up and refined to the 10th degree. Hahaha


----------



## ruthieandjohn

punkmanmatthew said:


> I don't have them. I think it's Ruthandjohn is his user name or something like that I can't find it on my little phones screen. He has all the graphs on them. I just remember he said the gs1000is had the best transparency so that made me want them.
> 
> 
> 
> I've only ever owned the 325e rs1is and ps1000es. I'm working my way through the grado lineup it seems.





Here are the charts in which I rank my 25 Grado headphones, from top to bottom, on transparency, sound stage, sub bass, and treble detail.  Higher numbers (100%) are better.  Don't pay attention to the "spacing' between the numbers... they are all equal.  It is just a way of enforcing the rank ordering that came up from side-by-side comparisons of these headphones in groups of three.  The full post about this is *here.*

 



 

If you compute an overall score for each headphone from the average of the four scores of each above, you will get this, which scores the RS2e as the highest on-ear headphone and the GS1000i as the highest over-ear headphone:

 



 

If you compare headphones side by side, you can get a matrix where the color at the intersection indicates which headphone, i.e. row (blue) or column (red), won the comparison (sparse matrix, because not every headphone was compared to every other).  A "0" means essentially equal; a dot means the headphone of that color (row or column) scored a bit better; a square means it scored significantly better:


 





The GS1000i (row 5), when compared directly with the RS2e, came out on top.


 


I love the GS1000i - I hope you do too!


----------



## punkmanmatthew

The first graph u show with treble on the far right. does that also show which r brightest?


----------



## Dillan

I'm always so impressed with your charts, thanks a lot for them. I REALLY think I'll end up with an RS2e at some point. Only heard great things.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

punkmanmatthew said:


> The first graph u show with treble on the far right. does that also show which r brightest?



"Treble" should really be "Treble Detail," specifically the ability to pick up high frequency structure, as measured by the ability to deconstruct the elements of a finger plucking a string. "Transparency," which has the SR325i at the top, is related to brightness, and indeed the SR325i is the brightest of my Grados.


----------



## Dillan

Are the SR series in general the most V shaped grados? Would you call the RS2e v shaped sound signature?


----------



## JoeDoe

dillan said:


> Are the SR series in general the most V shaped grados? Would you call the RS2e v shaped sound signature?




I wouldn't agree with either of those. To me most Grados are fairly balanced and if anything, closer to mid centric. To me the only V shaped Grados are the GS1000i and the slightly more U-shaped PS1000.


----------



## joseph69

punkmanmatthew said:


> Yeah I ended up winning them. Sorry! I was watching those things for the whole 10 days making sure ingot them lol. I hopefully didn't over pay but they are supposedly never used from what she told me when I messaged the seller.
> 
> I've nerv heard them before. I became interested bc of the guy on here who had all the graphs and says they r the best ones ever so I hope I like them.
> 
> ...


 
 Congratulations on the winning bid for the GS1Ki. These will be closer to your liking than the PS1K/e being you enjoy your RS1i so much. The differences between the two IMO/IME are that the RS1i has that forward Grado mid-range magic with their excellent detail/clarity whereas the GS1Ki has the most V shaped sound-signature with a very recessed mid-range...which no one has mentioned, with a wider sound-stage with excellent detail/clarity, and are probably the best Grado for lower listening levels and also sound nothing like the PS1K/e which is a plus for you. Enjoy and keep us posted.


----------



## Dillan

joedoe said:


> I wouldn't agree with either of those. To me most Grados are fairly balanced and if anything, closer to mid centric. To me the only V shaped Grados are the GS1000i and the slightly more U-shaped PS1000.



My grado experience in general so far has been slightly elevated treble and otherwise neutral so maybe not v shaped. Something about the statement series is really pleasant to me though. I'll slowly make my way to the 325e.


----------



## XLR8

The Grado journey we take with headphones is most fun


----------



## headfry

I have previously and consistently mentioned about the midrange of the GS1000i, which for me
 sounds best with a gentle eq lift to the mids....then they are perfect!...from a previous post:
  
  
 a slight eq starting at around 1k, peaking at 3,000 (around 2db gain),
 gradually tapering down around 6 khz in Amarra for Tidal (I'm also using Voxengo Marvel CEQ plugin in PM 3 - w/similar
 but slightly diff eq adjustments- do by ear!):
  
 brings the midrange slightly forward  and vastly improves the musicality and sound! With this eq, 
 the GS1000i goes from very good to Summit; out of the park sound quality...can listen for hours with
 top enjoyment! I've had them close to a year and listen 2 hours or more daily....
  
 Also, I listen at low to moderate volumes....lower than many here likely use. I am of the opinion
 that these, if not most Grado's have been voiced for low to moderate volume levels and sound best that way.
 Along with the slight eq,at  lower volume the tonal balance (and everything else) is excellent!


----------



## joseph69

I see the GH1 is no longer available "new".


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> I see the GH1 is no longer available "new".


 
 Yeah...they are using the hole-riddled remainder of that Sunset Park maple tree for the liners of the new GS2000e!


----------



## stacker45

xlr8 said:


> The Grado journey we take with headphones is most fun


 
  
 I'll drink to that, not Scotch like musiclvr though!, I drink two strong beers, and I forget to unplug my Grados, when I get up to go take a leak! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


joseph69 said:


> I see the GH1 is no longer available "new".


 
  
 Already!
  
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> Yeah...they are using the hole-riddled remainder of that Sunset Park maple tree for the liners of the new GS2000e!


 
  
 I've heard that Grado is coming out with a new model next fall. They say it will be made with the same wood as the GH-1 but it will cost less.
  
 So keep your eyes peeled for the new Grado SD-E1_(Saw Dust Edition)


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Yeah...they are using the hole-riddled remainder of that Sunset Park maple tree for the liners of the new GS2000e!


 
 Right, I forgot that the GS2Ke is using two different woods.
  


stacker45 said:


> I'll drink to that, not Scotch like musiclvr though!, I drink two strong beers, and* I forget to unplug my Grados, when I get up to go take a leak! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 LOL, yeah already! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 So you leave your Grado on when you take a leak!
 Why not just take them off your head and you won't have to unplug them?


----------



## Dillan

Cannot wait for the sawdust edition!
  
 Also can't count how many times I have stood up and choked myself with a headphone cable by accident.
  
 As a side note, I love the SR80e so far.. Its the perfect headphone to use around the house plugged right into my phone or laptop.
  
 SR325e or RS2e soon?


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> Cannot wait for the sawdust edition!
> 
> Also can't count how many times I have stood up and choked myself with a headphone cable by accident.
> 
> ...


 
 Glad your enjoying them.
 I just loaned out my 80i (w/Vibrolabs "classic" cups) to a friend who would like to get into the hobby a little bit (yeah right). Even though I've never heard the 80e I'll probably recommend it to him if the (i) satisfies him enough going by everyones impressions here.


----------



## Dillan

joseph69 said:


> Glad your enjoying them.
> I just loaned out my 80i (w/Vibrolabs "classic" cups) to a friend who would like to get into the hobby a little bit (yeah right). Even though I've never heard the 80e I'll probably recommend it to him if the (i) satisfies him enough going by everyones impressions here.


 

 They remind me of a slightly punchier, overall "better" version of my old 60i. Something about the S and L cushions are great to me. I guess I really enjoy the sound quality and convenience/fit of on-ears. Never thought I would though.


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> They remind me of a slightly punchier, overall "better" version of my old 60i. Something about the S and L cushions are great to me. I guess I really enjoy the sound quality and convenience/fit of on-ears. Never thought I would though.


 
 I dint mind my 80i with the S cushions either, but I do prefer the L…which is what I use.


----------



## DavidA

joseph69 said:


> I dint mind my 80i with the S cushions either, but I do prefer the L…which is what I use.


 
 just got a 80i and like it better with L cushion, the S gets too hot for me, going to take it apart and try the drivers in a Turbulent labs batch 5 cups, hope its as good as the SR-60i drivers that I tried a few months ago.
  
 I also got a used SR-225i and did some mods to it (dynamat, sorbothane and also SMC connectors) and its quite different from a SR-225e modded the same way, the "e" version is quite a bit better in almost all areas.


----------



## joseph69

davida said:


> just got a 80i and like it better with L cushion, the S gets too hot for me, going to take it apart and try the drivers in a Turbulent labs batch 5 cups, hope its as good as the SR-60i drivers that I tried a few months ago.
> 
> I also got a used SR-225i and did some mods to it (dynamat, sorbothane and also SMC connectors) and its quite different from a SR-225e modded the same way, the "e" version is quite a bit better in almost all areas.


 
 If the batch 005 are the same as 004, they are gorgeous!
 Do the driver need to be liberated like they did for the Vibrolabs "classic" cups, or are the Turbulent Labs slip-ons?
  
 Unfortunately, the only (e) series I've heard are the GS/PS1Ke and the GH1, I've never had the chance to hear any of the SR line and probably never will being I have the 80i/325is/RS1i, but I would imagine they sound very nice going on my experience with the GH1 (e) drivers.


----------



## DavidA

joseph69 said:


> If the batch 005 are the same as 004, they are gorgeous!
> Do the driver need to be liberated like they did for the Vibrolabs "classic" cups, or are the Turbulent Labs slip-ons?
> 
> Unfortunately, the only (e) series I've heard are the GS/PS1Ke and the GH1, I've never had the chance to hear any of the SR line and probably never will being I have the 80i/325is/RS1i, but I would imagine they sound very nice going on my experience with the GH1 (e) drivers.


 
 I think the batch 005 and 004 are like the 001 that I got a few years ago, really nice, here is a picture with the SR-225e drivers in them at the time:
  

  
 Drivers need to be liberated and they are full cups, not slip-on.
  
 After modding my SR-225e its actually better than my RS2e to me, bass goes lower and is cleaner, highs are smoothed out and it has a better balanced over all sound.


----------



## joseph69

davida said:


> I think the batch 005 and 004 are like the 001 that I got a few years ago, really nice, here is a picture with the SR-225e drivers in them at the time:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I recall this photo of these gorgeous HP's being posted before, are these yours?


----------



## Dillan

Awesome looking headphones. Also going back to the 60i - those were some of the best headphones I have ever heard.. and I have heard a lot.


----------



## Dillan

Also - allow me to use my 1500th post to say I am currently enjoying my new 80e's on my laptop with a nice ale and about to fall asleep. Happy Monday night to all you Grado fans and audiophiles alike.


----------



## DavidA

joseph69 said:


> I recall this photo of these gorgeous HP's being posted before, are these yours?


 
 Yes


----------



## xylin6

davida said:


> I think the batch 005 and 004 are like the 001 that I got a few years ago, really nice, here is a picture with the SR-225e drivers in them at the time:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I bought a pair of rosewood cups from Turbulent Labs (batch 004) then found the same exact cups are available for 20 dollars less from Rholupat http://www.rholupat.com/products?page=1 in fact they come in the same exact box which makes me wonder if Turbulent Labs aren't sourcing their cups from him and just marking them up..?
  
 either way next pair of wooden cups I need I'll be buying from Rhoulpat . they  also sell beautiful aluminum gimbals,rodblocks and leather headbands all for far less than Turbulent Labs.just thought i'd pass this info on to other Grado fans wanting to mod their headphones.I used my batch 004 rosewood cups for a pair of Symphones Magnum V6 and they sound incredible far better than my SR60i or SR80i though not quite as great as my PS500e (but not far behind in many respects either and with far more bass ,zero sibilance (without sacrificing treble) and beautiful midrange, they aren't as detailed resolving or spacious as the PS500e but then again I built them for less than half of what i paid for the PS500e)  I can't wait to build a pair of V7's when I have the means to do so. http://symphones.com/


----------



## DavidA

dillan said:


> Also - allow me to use my 1500th post to say I am currently enjoying my new 80e's on my laptop with a nice ale and about to fall asleep. Happy Monday night to all you Grado fans and audiophiles alike.


 
 Congrats on "Headphoneus Supremus" standing


----------



## DavidA

xylin6 said:


> I bought a pair of rosewood cups from Turbulent Labs (batch 004) then found the same exact cups are available for 20 dollars less from Rholupat http://www.rholupat.com/products?page=1 in fact they come in the same exact box which makes me wonder if Turbulent Labs aren't sourcing their cups from him and just marking them up..?
> 
> either way next pair of wooden cups I need I'll be buying from Rhoulpat because I refuse to wait nearly three months again (and pay extra) . Rholupat  also sell beautiful aluminum gimbals,rodblocks and leather headbands all for far less than Turbulent Labs.just thought i'd pass this info on to other Grado fans wanting to mod their headphones.I used my batch 004 rosewood cups for a pair of Symphones Magnum V6 and they sound incredible far better than my SR60i or SR80i though not quite as great as my PS500e (but not far behind in many respects either and with far more bass ,zero sibilance (without sacrificing treble) and beautiful midrange, they aren't as detailed resolving or spacious as the PS500e but then again I built them for less than half of what i paid for the PS500e)  I can't wait to build a pair of V7's when I have the means to do so. http://symphones.com/


 
 I also ordered from Rhoulpat but the gimbals and rodblocks are out of stock and he has no idea on when they will be available.  I got my cups from Turbulent in 2 weeks, which I though was quite fast and I remember the first ones came in about 2 weeks also, didn't pay any extra for faster shipping either.
  
 Have you done any mods to the cups, like dyanmat or sorbothane on the back of the driver?


----------



## joseph69

davida said:


> I also ordered from Rhoulpat but the gimbals and rodblocks are out of stock and he has no idea on when they will be available.  I got my cups from Turbulent in 2 weeks, which I though was quite fast and I remember the first ones came in about 2 weeks also, didn't pay any extra for faster shipping either.
> 
> Have you done any mods to the cups, like dyanmat or sorbothane on the back of the driver?


 
 I just took delivery of rod blocks a few weeks ago from Rhoulpat for my PS1K so I could use a Fostex suspension strap with them, I know the site says their "out of stock" but I was able to place my order and they arrived in +/- 3 weeks. I also have his rod blocks/gimbals/tips on my GH1 thanks to @JoeDoewho turned me onto him.


----------



## xylin6

davida said:


> I also ordered from Rhoulpat but the gimbals and rodblocks are out of stock and he has no idea on when they will be available.  I got my cups from Turbulent in 2 weeks, which I though was quite fast and I remember the first ones came in about 2 weeks also, didn't pay any extra for faster shipping either.
> 
> Have you done any mods to the cups, like dyanmat or sorbothane on the back of the driver?


 
 Rholupat has one variety of gimbals currently available http://www.rholupat.com/products?page=2
 but yes sometimes you have to wait awhile between certain items being available.
  
 It's possible I just had bad luck with shipping when I ordered from Turbulent Labs,- I will say they are great at communications and were pleasant to deal with. as far as my batch 004 cups I haven't done any mods to them, the Magnum V6 drivers sit in the cups perfectly - not too tight to remove should I want to ,but also solid enough so they didn't require any two sided tape to stay in place.
  
 I have considered modding them (as well as my SR60i and SR80i) with dynamat but am very happy with how the V6 sound at present,though I'm always up for improving the sound if possible. I'm not familiar with sorbothane.


----------



## rovopio

> After modding my SR-225e its actually better than my RS2e to me, bass goes lower and is cleaner, highs are smoothed out and it has a better balanced over all sound.


 
  
 Does modding your 225e makes your 225e as transparent as the rs2e? The first thing I noticed from the rs2e that makes it better than the 325e is that the rs2e is so transparent (if that makes sense). It feels like there is only a window between me and the song, while on 325e, it's just sounds like listening through headphone. If that makes sense.


----------



## Blazer39

rovopio said:


> Does modding your 225e makes your 225e as transparent as the rs2e? The first thing I noticed from the rs2e that makes it better than the 325e is that the rs2e is so transparent (if that makes sense). It feels like there is only a window between me and the song, while on 325e, it's just sounds like listening through headphone. If that makes sense.


 

 i would like to know the answer to that too..also how hard is it to change the cups?!
  
 im completely newbie to Grado DIY stuff..however gimbals changing looks easy tho


----------



## XLR8

The question is to what extent is the cup size identical on the modded 225e to the rs2e?

If they are identical you may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## DavidA

rovopio said:


> Does modding your 225e makes your 225e as transparent as the rs2e? The first thing I noticed from the rs2e that makes it better than the 325e is that the rs2e is so transparent (if that makes sense). It feels like there is only a window between me and the song, while on 325e, it's just sounds like listening through headphone. If that makes sense.


 
 The sorbothane on the back of the driver cut in to smaller squares does clean up the sound quite a lot by removing a lot of the vibration from the housing.


----------



## DavidA

Quote: 





blazer39 said:


> i would like to know the answer to that too..also how hard is it to change the cups?!
> 
> im completely newbie to Grado DIY stuff..however gimbals changing looks easy tho


 
 Not to hard to change the cups but it depends on if you want to be able to go back to stock, if no, then its fairly easy but you destroy the inner sleeve upon removal of the driver.  Below is the SR-225i with SMC connectors inside the SR-225e

  
  Quote:
  


xlr8 said:


> The question is to what extent is the cup size identical on the modded 225e to the rs2e?
> 
> If they are identical you may be pleasantly surprised.


 
 This is a good question and while I don't know the answer I know the wood cups that I and @joseph69 use are based on the size of the RS series cups IIRC


----------



## joseph69

davida said:


> This is a good question and while I don't know the answer I know the wood cups that I and @joseph69 use are based on the size of the RS series cups IIRC


 
 Yes, but I do believe the depth is equivalent to the RS2…not the RS1 which is deeper.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Right, I forgot that the GS2Ke is using two different woods.
> 
> LOL, yeah already!
> 
> ...


 
  
 let me clarify!. Summer is very short up here in Canada, so when it's nice and warm out, I like to open up a cold one, put on a concert, and watch it through my patio door, as I sit on my balcony.
  
 For this, I use my new GR10e, and these suckers are in so deep in my ears, that when I have to go empty my peanut size bladder, I keep my auricular suppositorys on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 By the way, if anybody is hesitating about spending over $400 for the GR10e, don't, these things sound absolutely amazing!. The bass is deep, the mids have that typical Grado richness, and the treble reaches pretty high, for IEMs. The soundstage is surprisignly big, and since they come with 3 different tip sizes, comfort is not a issue.
  
 Someone could have the GR10e as is only pair of headphones, without giving up any of that sound quality we've come to expect from Grado.
  
 Sorry Joseph!, I'm so happy with my GR10e, that I just had to share.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

xylin6 said:


> I bought a pair of rosewood cups from Turbulent Labs (batch 004) then found the same exact cups are available for 20 dollars less from Rholupat http://www.rholupat.com/products?page=1 in fact they come in the same exact box which makes me wonder if Turbulent Labs aren't sourcing their cups from him and just marking them up..?
> 
> either way next pair of wooden cups I need I'll be buying from Rhoulpat . they  also sell beautiful aluminum gimbals,rodblocks and leather headbands all for far less than Turbulent Labs.just thought i'd pass this info on to other Grado fans wanting to mod their headphones.I used my batch 004 rosewood cups for a pair of Symphones Magnum V6 and they sound incredible far better than my SR60i or SR80i though not quite as great as my PS500e (but not far behind in many respects either and with far more bass ,zero sibilance (without sacrificing treble) and beautiful midrange, they aren't as detailed resolving or spacious as the PS500e but then again I built them for less than half of what i paid for the PS500e)  I can't wait to build a pair of V7's when I have the means to do so. http://symphones.com/


 Seems like it's time for my first Magnum


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > Right, I forgot that the GS2Ke is using two different woods.
> ...


 
 I am allowed to listen to music at work with my in ears.....i have thought about these....just afraid I may break them at work.......using a HifiMan RE-400 now.


----------



## swspiers

whirlwind said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > joseph69 said:
> ...




Hey buddy. Really? The RE-400's are tougher than the GR10e's? That's news!

Anyway, just poking my head up in the middle of finals to say "hi". Absolutely no headphone use on my end for about 3 months. I'll have to change that in August


----------



## HeavenNotes

Hello  
 I received today my original  Grado G cushion.   It works perfect wiht my RS2i.  I need to increase a little the volume to have the full grado sound.
 Widder sound stage and tighter bass.  I feel very happy.  I can't listen any decrease in sound quality.


----------



## CH23

whirlwind said:


> I am allowed to listen to music at work with my in ears.....i have thought about these....just afraid I may break them at work.......using a HifiMan RE-400 now.


 

 i did not manage to break the cable of my GR10 or GR10e's, so i think you'll be fine


----------



## CABILLAS

May be we will made same new cups for grado. The Gs1000 cup was my favourite but now i am in love with the Gh1 clone. Them are lighter and smaller.
  
  
  I was surprised cos the midrange is more present tan mi Gs1000 clone. It may be for the size of the cup or the diferent driver. This fit a sr325 driver an d the clon magnums. I use jumbo by confort, prefer the sound with bowls with much music but ergonomics is a terrible failure.
   

    


  
 Gh1 clone with jumbo pads.
  

  
 Regards from Chiclana


----------



## XLR8

Cabillas, 

Where does one source these gh-1 clone cups? 
Curious..


----------



## CH23

xlr8 said:


> Cabillas,
> 
> Where does one source these gh-1 clone cups?
> Curious..


 
 Seems to me like they make them themselves.


----------



## whirlwind

swspiers said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > stacker45 said:
> ...


 
 Hi Scott, hope all is well with you.  Good luck with finals.
  
 Nah, I did not mean the RE-400 was tougher than the GR10's....heck I have never even wore a GR10......I just meant I am not sure spending $400 for them and then use them at my job would be worth it......I am an offset printer....so dirty hands, ink on hands....yada , yada......I dont really care so much if I ruin a $100 iem....but would be a little depressed to ruin a $400 one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Glad you popped in.


----------



## dbaker1981

Hey guys. I was looking into changing to wooden cups on my 80e but must admit I'm horrible with small electric things. I was wondering if there are anywhere that does the conversions for you?


----------



## wormsdriver

hey guys, just a heads up. I'm selling my ps500 and magnum V6 for a good price.
  
 click below on my signature under _"items for sale"..._


----------



## DavidA

dbaker1981 said:


> Hey guys. I was looking into changing to wooden cups on my 80e but must admit I'm horrible with small electric things. I was wondering if there are anywhere that does the conversions for you?


 

 There are a few who do mods in the http://www.head-fi.org/t/119314/post-your-grado-mods/7245#post_12742736
 and also the Magnum and Ypsilon driver threads


----------



## xylin6

williamleonhart said:


> Seems like it's time for my first Magnum


 
 i definitely love my V6's !
 so much so that I purchased a second pair to have as a back up.
  
 I noticed head fi member trojan2900 is selling a pair of Grado SR325's but having replaced the SR325 drivers with a pair of Symphone Magnum V6's (and is also including a pair of Symphone Magnum V3 in the sale as well as G cush and L Cush pads) for $269 which is a great price ,the only thing is you don't get the fun and adventure of building them yourself .
  
 or maybe you'd prefer to buy the newer V7 drivers and choose your own cables/cups/headband assembly.
 either way i  thought i'd point this sale out in case you were interested in the V6 (and V3) drivers
 both of which are no longer available
  
 as for how different the V6 are compared to the V7 you could ask members on the Grado modders go Magnum forum
  
 here is the link for the sale of the V6 Grado SR325 mod
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/815502/grado-sr325-w-symphones-magnum-v6-drivers-upgraded-cable


----------



## GreenBow

Am I am wimp for being too nervous to mod my 225e? I mean I like them a lot but I am convinced wooden cups would enhance their performance. I also like the description that @DavidA says is achieved with Dynomat and Sorbothane. Meaning deeper clearer bass and smoother highs.
  
 I dunno maybe it's just procrastinating. Or the fact that I decided, if it went wrong and I destroyed them, I would buy the 325e. However the 325e is meant to be a little brighter than the 225e which is not the direction I want to go. Yet I was under the impression from the What Hi-Fi review of the 325e that it is perfectly tamed. What Hi-Fi say the 325e it never gets bright or hard edged.
  
 See, I am stuck, but I would love to hear some more quality over the 225e. (I like my 225e though so please don't think it's a criticism.)


----------



## DavidA

greenbow said:


> Am I am wimp for being too nervous to mod my 225e? I mean I like them a lot but I am convinced wooden cups would enhance their performance. I also like the description that @DavidA says is achieved with Dynomat and Sorbothane. Meaning deeper clearer bass and smoother highs.
> 
> I dunno maybe it's just procrastinating. Or the fact that I decided, if it went wrong and I destroyed them, I would buy the 325e. However the 325e is meant to be a little brighter than the 225e which is not the direction I want to go. Yet I was under the impression from the What Hi-Fi review of the 325e that it is perfectly tamed. What Hi-Fi say the 325e it never gets bright or hard edged.
> 
> See, I am stuck, but I would love to hear some more quality over the 225e. (I like my 225e though so please don't think it's a criticism.)


 
 If I was close enough to you I would do the mod for you but shipping anything to Hawaii will cost way too much.  The hardest part is getting the driver out without breaking the sleeve if you want to be able to go back to original, if you don't intend to go back then its easy to cut the driver out of the sleeve and depending on which cups you get you don't even have to solder.


----------



## kman1211

Well I purchased my first Grado, a SR-60E that I got for portable though I ended up using it more for my desktop system as they sound better and scale more than I expected. Seems I'm really liking the Grado sound, much more liquid and round than I expected. I'm liking it more than I expected I would, especially considering I'm coming from much more expensive headphones. Some reason I always forgot to get a Grado. The treble while a bit aggressive(especially before the initial burn-in) isn't really fatiguing to me, especially on tubes. Main issue I noticed is a bit of glare but I assume because it's the low-end model and slight confusion with more complicated music. No real issues with comfort even with the stock pads. I am planning on tinkering with mods on this headphone, will start with simple dampening mods. I'm not sure what to expect from higher end Grado, though I would like to get a pair that's a bit darker, has a cleaner sound, and has a bit better transients. I have no clue how the different models of the E-series of Grados are supposed to differ from each other. Would like some suggestions on what direction I should go in the Grado line-up.


----------



## musiclvr

Family Photo time!


----------



## GreenBow

kman1211 said:


> Well I purchased my first Grado, a SR-60E that I got for portable though I ended up using it more for my desktop system as they sound better and scale more than I expected. Seems I'm really liking the Grado sound, much more liquid and round than I expected. I'm liking it more than I expected I would, especially considering I'm coming from much more expensive headphones. Some reason I always forgot to get a Grado. The treble while a bit aggressive(especially before the initial burn-in) isn't really fatiguing to me, especially on tubes. Main issue I noticed is a bit of glare but I assume because it's the low-end model and slight confusion with more complicated music. No real issues with comfort even with the stock pads. I am planning on tinkering with mods on this headphone, will start with simple dampening mods. I'm not sure what to expect from higher end Grado, though I would like to get a pair that's a bit darker, has a cleaner sound, and has a bit better transients. I have no clue how the different models of the E-series of Grados are supposed to differ from each other. Would like some suggestions on what direction I should go in the Grado line-up.


 
  
 How long have you had the 60e, meaning how long ha it been run it. You may find it fills out in the bass with more play, if you only had it a short while.
  
 I can't advise where to go up the line, because I only have the 225e. I can say that I owned the 125i and preferred them over the 60i. ...Also that general opinion is that the RS2e is very popular. The GH-1 if you can them are is the jewel is some Grado fans crown. The GH-1 is reported absolutely not to have an aggressive top-end, if I recall correct. I am sure a GH-1 owner will tell you.


----------



## kman1211

greenbow said:


> How long have you had the 60e, meaning how long ha it been run it. You may find it fills out in the bass with more play, if you only had it a short while.
> 
> I can't advise where to go up the line, because I only have the 225e. I can say that I owned the 125i and preferred them over the 60i. ...Also that general opinion is that the RS2e is very popular. The GH-1 if you can them are is the jewel is some Grado fans crown. The GH-1 is reported absolutely not to have an aggressive top-end, if I recall correct. I am sure a GH-1 owner will tell you.


 
 Only for like three days, it has roughly 15 hours on it. I'm going to wait and see how it changes with more use and as the pads break in a bit.
  
 I heard a lot of praise about the GH-1. I did gather the GS-2000e is a better version of it, but that's out of my price range and I would like to listen to a headphone that expensive before considering purchasing it. I'm not the most familiar with modding Grado's either so that will take time to figure out how they respond to modding, I'm most familiar with modding AKGs and Beyers.


----------



## GreenBow

kman1211 said:


> Only for like three days, it has roughly 15 hours on it. I'm going to wait and see how it changes with more use and as the pads break in a bit.
> 
> I heard a lot of praise about the GH-1. I did gather the GS-2000e is a better version of it, but that's out of my price range and I would like to listen to a headphone that expensive before considering purchasing it. I'm not the most familiar with modding Grado's either so that will take time to figure out how they respond to modding, I'm most familiar with modding AKGs and Beyers.


 

 That' good then. I would give them 70 hours to run-in properly. They should only improve.


----------



## DavidA

kman1211 said:


> Well I purchased my first Grado, a SR-60E that I got for portable though I ended up using it more for my desktop system as they sound better and scale more than I expected. Seems I'm really liking the Grado sound, much more liquid and round than I expected. I'm liking it more than I expected I would, especially considering I'm coming from much more expensive headphones. Some reason I always forgot to get a Grado. The treble while a bit aggressive(especially before the initial burn-in) isn't really fatiguing to me, especially on tubes. Main issue I noticed is a bit of glare but I assume because it's the low-end model and slight confusion with more complicated music. No real issues with comfort even with the stock pads. I am planning on tinkering with mods on this headphone, will start with simple dampening mods. I'm not sure what to expect from higher end Grado, though I would like to get a pair that's a bit darker, has a cleaner sound, and has a bit better transients. I have no clue how the different models of the E-series of Grados are supposed to differ from each other. Would like some suggestions on what direction I should go in the Grado line-up.


 
 while I don't have that many models (SR-60i, SR-80i, SR-225i, SR-225e, RS2e and have heard RS1e, GS-1000i/e, PS-500e), I have found that the SR-225e is the sweet spot in price to performance to me and with some mods can be made to get to the RS2e level in some ways.  Biggest change is taking the SR series driver and putting them in wood cups, with some sorbothane on the back of the driver and some dynamat around the cups it helps to clean up the sound and smooth out the over all sound.


----------



## rovopio

davida said:


> while I don't have that many models (SR-60i, SR-80i, SR-225i, SR-225e, RS2e and have heard RS1e, GS-1000i/e, PS-500e), I have found that the SR-225e is the sweet spot in price to performance to me and with some mods can be made to get to the RS2e level in some ways.  Biggest change is taking the SR series driver and putting them in wood cups, with some sorbothane on the back of the driver and some dynamat around the cups it helps to clean up the sound and smooth out the over all sound.


 
  
 That is a good news for people who have 225e, and a bad news for people that saves monthly to get the rs2e, hehe, lol.


----------



## stacker45

musiclvr said:


> Family Photo time!


 
  
 Check out the cable size difference!


greenbow said:


> How long have you had the 60e, meaning how long ha it been run it. You may find it fills out in the bass with more play, if you only had it a short while.
> 
> I can't advise where to go up the line, because I only have the 225e. I can say that I owned the 125i and preferred them over the 60i. ...Also that general opinion is that the RS2e is very popular. The GH-1 if you can them are is the jewel is some Grado fans crown. The GH-1 is reported absolutely not to have an aggressive top-end, if I recall correct. I am sure a GH-1 owner will tell you.


 
  
 I have G-cushs on my GH-1, and to me, the treble isn't aggressive, it also has especially good extension with the Gs.


----------



## rovopio

So... to everybody that heard my rant some time ago about how a store treated me, thanks again. I'm getting an rs2e just several days ago. It will reach me next week. Thanks for everybody that taught me the value of voting where my money goes, to businesses that treats us well and ditch those who doesn't. 
  
 @whirlwind, goodluck on your sale. That's a more than fair offer you got there.


----------



## kman1211

davida said:


> while I don't have that many models (SR-60i, SR-80i, SR-225i, SR-225e, RS2e and have heard RS1e, GS-1000i/e, PS-500e), I have found that the SR-225e is the sweet spot in price to performance to me and with some mods can be made to get to the RS2e level in some ways.  Biggest change is taking the SR series driver and putting them in wood cups, with some sorbothane on the back of the driver and some dynamat around the cups it helps to clean up the sound and smooth out the over all sound.


 
 I am curious how the 60e compares to the 60i in sound. My 60e doesn't have the red driver, just gray. Not sure if that matters as it's not really bright and the bass does have some impressive impact and extension for an open-back and I'm coming from the Nighthawks, though doesn't have the near limitless excursion the Hawks have. Plenty of bass for the bassy genres. This is when amped though. Will need to look into the SR-225e. I may open my 60e's up soon and add some dampening to help with cup resonance. Don't have dynamat or anything but I do have some things in mind. How much the Grado's scale and their excellent tonality tells me these are excellent transducers.


----------



## feelingears

Just FYI: GH-1s with L and G cushions for sale
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/815714/grado-gh-1-plus-g-pads


----------



## DavidA

kman1211 said:


> I am curious how the 60e compares to the 60i in sound. My 60e doesn't have the red driver, just gray. Not sure if that matters as it's not really bright and the bass does have some impressive impact and extension for an open-back and I'm coming from the Nighthawks, though doesn't have the near limitless excursion the Hawks have. Plenty of bass for the bassy genres. This is when amped though. Will need to look into the SR-225e. I may open my 60e's up soon and add some dampening to help with cup resonance. Don't have dynamat or anything but I do have some things in mind. How much the Grado's scale and their excellent tonality tells me these are excellent transducers.


 
 There is a noticeable difference between the "e" and "i" 225, the "e" is a much warmer and smoother headphone and after modding them I like the G pads on them better than the L pads while my GF likes the L pads better, so its something you want to try out.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Hey David what is the mod? Is it the distancer?


----------



## DavidA

Quote: 





williamleonhart said:


> Hey David what is the mod? Is it the distancer?


 
 sorry for the late reply, went to dinner with GF and some friends.
  
 The mods I did to the SR-225e are: dynamat around the out shell, open 2 vent holes and some sorbothane on the back of the driver.  The dynamat  was also used to seal the inner and outer halves.

  
 First picture shows what the sorbothane looks like on the back of the driver (PX-100ii driver)
 Second show the 2 opened vent holes (tried some dynamat on the back of the driver in this picture)
 Third shows the dynamat around the outer cup and felt on the back of the button


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Wow

Look definitely out of my diy skill at the moment


----------



## DavidA

williamleonhart said:


> Wow
> 
> Look definitely out of my diy skill at the moment


 
 Not that difficult to do these mods, hardest part is getting the cups open and there is no soldering needed.  The first picture is for reference only since I didn't take a picture of the SR-225e driver with the sorbothane on it.


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Very easy to split the drivers/cups, have patience, and just use a blow dryer to heat up the glue a little bit, and use some strength to pull the them apart…use more strength than heat.


----------



## DavidA

joseph69 said:


> Very easy to split the drivers/cups, have patience, and just use a blow dryer to heat up the glue a little bit, and use some strength to pull the them apart…use more strength than heat.


 
 I'm one of those that like the soak the grill side in a pan of hot water for the first time I try to open them up, after that its easier with the blow dryer.


----------



## joseph69

davida said:


> I'm one of those that like the soak the grill side in a pan of hot water for the first time I try to open them up, after that its easier with the blow dryer.


 
 I wouldn't dare do this…what about the steam making the drivers moist?


----------



## rovopio

My rs2e just arrived from Singapore. Quite happy with it. I guess my imagination exceeds reality. I remember when I own them the first time, the rs2e was like the curtain that covers 325e was opened and the transparency difference between the two is somewhat significant.
  
 Maybe my 325e mellowed out after burn-in so now that I just compared the two, it's not that much different from each other in terms of transparency? Sure, the difference is there, but it's not as _eye opening _as when I own them the first time. Or maybe I'm just so used to my 325e and fx850 (which have good resolution), that the rs2e now sound good but not eye-openingly transparent.
  
 It's still amazing -especially given the genres I used them for-, I was just expecting to be blown away with the sound as if the singers holographically appear next to me, sort of. That was my impression when I first got my rs2e. Of course at the time I was left with bad taste over the store I immediately sold the rs2e. (But wanting to repurchase them ever since). So now I got them again, good store, good service, good product. I'm happy, heheh!


----------



## DavidA

joseph69 said:


> I wouldn't dare do this…what about the steam making the drivers moist?


 
 I've though about the steam but figured that the hot air from the hair dryer was just as much a problem since the first time you try to open them it takes a really long time with the hair dryer versus the hot water dip only takes 30 seconds to get the entire cup warn enough to soften the glue and Hawaii being so humid most of the time figured the short blast of steam would be the lesser of two evils.


----------



## glockhit

*Grado Aluminum Gimbals and Rodblocks*
  
 I thought I would post this in the forum to help other DIY grado custom builders like myself.
 Since martincustomaudio has stopped manufacturing these it’s almost impossible to find them. 
  
 He is located in Malaysia. I am located in the United States. His name is Febrian Wahyudi. email is rholupat@gmail.com. I was fortunate enough to get the gimbals and roadblocks before he sold the second manufactured batch.
  
 I have to tell you it takes time to get these. If they are in stock it takes about 1 month. If you have to wait until he gets another stock in it could take two-three months. In any case he communicates well and was a pleasure to deal with. 
  
 I don’t have his web page but it shouldn’t be hard to do a search for it. I am not affiliated with him in any way. Just impressed by the product. I have purchased quite a few gimbals/rodblocks from martin custom audio but honestly have to say these are much better.
  
 The photos are of the gimbals and roadblocks I just received today. I just finished the clearcoat on the cups shown and will be using a 325e driver which to my ear sounds very good with this wood. Will post competed headphone photos within the week.


----------



## droopy1592

upgraded pads (ttvj) gimbals and rodblocks with rholupat
  
 my favorite phones


----------



## DavidA

@glockhit, might want to mod your headphone stand so it doesn't damage the nice headband, I have headphone stand is silver and this is what I did to the top support:


----------



## glockhit

Appreciate the suggestion. I just sat them there for photo taking. I actually keep them in a grado wooden case.


----------



## GreenBow

@glockhit gorgeous stuff. I was thinking vaguely about getting some metal rids for my 225e. After I had a gimbal break I am ultra-nervous. I know Grado will probably sort me out again but still I'd rather not have the issue.
  
 This isn't a complain email about Grado quality either. I think they are OK. However I do still worry when I put my 225e on. I am very aware of the stretch when I open them to put over my head and ears. As I say only because I had a gimbal break. 
  
 However I think metal custom gimbals might be a touch too costly for a 225e.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

glockhit said:


> *Grado Aluminum Gimbals and Rodblocks*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How much did these cost you in total?


----------



## glockhit

Under a $100.00 delivered


----------



## glockhit

One thing I should mention..he did ship me the wrong order first but when he was notified corrected it and sent me the correct order. And did not charge me for the wrong order and I did not have to return/exchange it. Although I had to wait three more weeks to get my gimbals. Things happen and he took care of it right away. Unfortunately I'm in the USA. So patience is a key factor here. Everything worked out though. And they definitely were worth waiting for.


----------



## glockhit

greenbow said:


> @glockhit
> gorgeous stuff. I was thinking vaguely about getting some metal rids for my 225e. After I had a gimbal break I am ultra-nervous. I know Grado will probably sort me out again but still I'd rather not have the issue.
> 
> This isn't a complain email about Grado quality either. I think they are OK. However I do still worry when I put my 225e on. I am very aware of the stretch when I open them to put over my head and ears. As I say only because I had a gimbal break.
> ...


 That's strange. Years and years of owning Grado headphones (I have a large head) I have never had that happen. You'll probably be fine with another plastic replacement from Grado.
Actually the aluminum gimbals are more fragile and would break much easier than the plastic gimbals. If your concerned about an appearance update aluminum is the way to go, otherwise I would stick with the plastic. I have only used the aluminum gimbals for appearance on my custom wood grados. They look beautiful with exotic woods and custom leather headband.


----------



## GreenBow

glockhit said:


> That's strange. Years and years of owning Grado headphones (I have a large head) I have never had that happen. You'll probably be fine with another plastic replacement from Grado.
> Actually the aluminum gimbals are more fragile and would break much easier than the plastic gimbals. If your concerned about an appearance update aluminum is the way to go, otherwise I would stick with the plastic. I have only used the aluminum gimbals for appearance on my custom wood grados. They look beautiful with exotic woods and custom leather headband.


 

 Yeah Grado were ace and sent a free gimbal. It happened a few months ago. I am still nervous now though. I treasure my belongings so I treat them excellently, so it's good to hear Grado are OK quality again. I have had four pairs. Two SR60, one was OK, and the second was returned with a hole in the cable. SR125i which got grattle, and sadly I didn't know what it was so they went back. Then my current SR225e which lost a gimbal. Only a 25% success rate so far unfortunately. I still love Grado though and will continue buying them. Silly me haha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Of course I am only joking, I just got unlucky.


----------



## glockhit

greenbow said:


> Yeah Grado were ace and sent a free gimbal. It happened a few months ago. I am still nervous now though. I treasure my belongings so I treat them excellently, so it's good to hear Grado are OK quality again. I have had four pairs. Two SR60, one was OK, and the second was returned with a hole in the cable. SR125i which got grattle, and sadly I didn't know what it was so they went back. Then my current SR225e which lost a gimbal. Only a 25% success rate so far unfortunately. I still love Grado though and will continue buying them. Silly me haha.   Of course I am only joking, I just got unlucky.


Wow in the many many years of owning every Grado model they make I never had one bad headphone. The only bad and damaged product I received from them was their wooden display box. The veneer was chipped in several places and passed their quality control that way. I got rid of the display box and never ordered another one. It looked like crap. And it wasn't cheap.


----------



## droopy1592

glockhit said:


> Wow in the many many years of owning every Grado model they make I never had one bad headphone. The only bad and damaged product I received from them was their wooden display box. The veneer was chipped in several places and passed their quality control that way. I got rid of the display box and never ordered another one. It looked like crap. And it wasn't cheap.


 
 Other than my first pair of RS2s sounding a bit echoey I never had a bad pair of grados
  
 sr60
 sr325 (orig and i)
 Rs2
 Rs1
 Ps500e


----------



## S-O8

I have had SR80e's, RS1e, GS1000e and now PS500e.
  
 The only pair that I had an issue with were a pair of GS1000e where one side was a lot louder than the other from new - they took them back and replaced them immediately.  The replacement pair were fine.
  
 The others have all been excellent.


----------



## joseph69

No more 80i w/Vibrolabs "classic" cups…the friend (and his wife) I loaned them to liked them so much that he offered to buy them off of me so I told him to just keep them and enjoy them!


----------



## zombywoof

I am considering testing the Grado waters as I have never owned any, and curiosity is getting the better of me.  Currently, my go to headphones are the Fostex TH-X00 and TH-500RP.  I know that I should expect a different listening experience compared to my Fostex.  I am wondering if the RS-2e is a good choice.  I have recently sold some gear so the price is not really an issue.  From what I have read, the RS-2e seems like the best bang for the buck in the Grado line.  In addition, I really like the appearance of the wood cups and leather head band.


----------



## sniperwhg

Sorry for the off topic reply, but as a new user I can't pm more than twice a day. Is the Fiio x3ii you have sitll for sale?


----------



## trellus

joseph69 said:


> No more 80i w/Vibrolabs "classic" cups…the friend (and his wife) I loaned them to liked them so much that he offered to buy them off of me so I told him to just keep them and enjoy them!




Quite generous of you to share the gift of Grado sound!


----------



## JoeDoe

trellus said:


> Quite generous of you to share the gift of Grado sound!




Right you are! For Xmas a few years back, I bestowed a woodied pair of 80s to a few family members. Was quite rewarding not for the gratitude but to see them realize that those headphones bested their Beats and Bose!


----------



## joseph69

trellus said:


> Quite generous of you *to share the gift of Grado sound!*


 
 This is what made me feel good, and knowing they loved their sound I felt more than happy to let them keep them.


----------



## stacker45

glockhit said:


> *Grado Aluminum Gimbals and Rodblocks*
> 
> I thought I would post this in the forum to help other DIY grado custom builders like myself.
> Since martincustomaudio has stopped manufacturing these it’s almost impossible to find them.
> ...


 
  
 Nice...Mr Grado, I hope you're taking notes!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I contacted this guy (Febrian) today via Fb and he seems really nice. Perhaps I'd take one pair of Mahogany and one pair of spalted mushroom.


----------



## glockhit

williamleonhart said:


> I contacted this guy (Febrian) today via Fb and he seems really nice. Perhaps I'd take one pair of Mahogany and one pair of spalted mushroom.


The wood cup shown (I have a pair) was not purchased from him. In case you want the same type. I don't know what finish/quality his wood cups are. You'll have to let us know if you purchase them.


----------



## dr cornelius

zombywoof said:


> I am considering testing the Grado waters as I have never owned any, and curiosity is getting the better of me.  Currently, my go to headphones are the Fostex TH-X00 and TH-500RP.  I know that I should expect a different listening experience compared to my Fostex.  I am wondering if the RS-2e is a good choice.  I have recently sold some gear so the price is not really an issue.  From what I have read, the RS-2e seems like the best bang for the buck in the Grado line.  In addition, I really like the appearance of the wood cups and leather head band.


 

 I’m not familiar with Foxtex sound, so I’m not sure how to compare the RS2e, or Grados in general to give you an idea of what to expect.  IMO the RS2e is a good deal for the money, but this is depending on your tastes, what you’re used to, or new direction you’re looking to go.  
  
 Grade-Wise I have the SR125e and the RS2e’s - the only non Grados I have are Sony MDR 7506’s and NAD Viso HP 50’s.  In comparison, the RS2e bass is just as deep, but tighter (some may say the bass is lean).  They are definitely brighter, but the upper frequencies transition very well to the mid-range, so it doesn’t sound unnatural - just on the bright sound of neutral.  Mids aren’t as warm as the NAD’s - but sound very open and detailed.  As mentioned the bass isn’t as pronounced, but much more detailed than my other headphones.
  
 I definitely love the look of the RS2e’s - and they’re really light and comfortable...


----------



## wonderbrah

zombywoof said:


> I am considering testing the Grado waters as I have never owned any, and curiosity is getting the better of me.  Currently, my go to headphones are the Fostex TH-X00 and TH-500RP.  I know that I should expect a different listening experience compared to my Fostex.  I am wondering if the RS-2e is a good choice.  I have recently sold some gear so the price is not really an issue.  From what I have read, the RS-2e seems like the best bang for the buck in the Grado line.  In addition, I really like the appearance of the wood cups and leather head band.


 

 I've owned both the RS2e and PS500e and actually prefer the SR80e with L cups. You're getting the signature Grado sound for an entry level price. If you like what you here then consider moving up the line and getting a higher end model, is my advice.


----------



## dr cornelius

wonderbrah said:


> I've owned both the RS2e and PS500e and actually prefer the SR80e with L cups. You're getting the signature Grado sound for an entry level price. If you like what you here then consider moving up the line and getting a higher end model, is my advice.


 

 That’s interesting - I tried the 80e L-cush combo and it didn’t work for me.  Bass was improved, but the overall balance seemed a little off - same thing when I tried those pads with the 125e’s.  It might also be because I like the feel of the original, S-cushions.  Something about the fit of the RS2e/L-cushion also feels better - I don’t know if it’s the better headband, but for some reason I don’t like the feel of the L-cush pads on the SR headphones...


----------



## S-O8

dr cornelius said:


> That’s interesting - I tried the 80e L-cush combo and it didn’t work for me.  Bass was improved, but the overall balance seemed a little off - same thing when I tried those pads with the 125e’s.  It might also be because I like the feel of the original, S-cushions.  Something about the fit of the RS2e/L-cushion also feels better - I don’t know if it’s the better headband, but for some reason I don’t like the feel of the L-cush pads on the SR headphones...


 
 I have tried RS1e, I have the SR80e and PS500e ... to me there is no comparison with L cush ... the PS 500e are great.
  
 The G cush don't do it for me on the SR or PS.  Oddly they sounded great on the RS1e but not the PS500e.


----------



## rovopio

dr cornelius said:


> That’s interesting - I tried the 80e L-cush combo and it didn’t work for me.  Bass was improved, but the overall balance seemed a little off - same thing when I tried those pads with the 125e’s.  It might also be because I like the feel of the original, S-cushions.  Something about the fit of the RS2e/L-cushion also feels better - I don’t know if it’s the better headband, but for some reason I don’t like the feel of the L-cush pads on the SR headphones...


 
  
 It's probably the headband. I share your feeling that my sr60 / sr80 Grado happened to be always tight out of the box and need some stretching. While my 325e and rs2e just fits right in. Maybe Grado picks and choose the better headband metal for the more expensive models, and the lesser ones for the cheaper models. That's just my wild guess though.


----------



## rovopio

Is there anybody here that currently owns both the 325e and the rs2e?
 I'd like to hear you guys opinion on a thing.
  
 Memory is a fickle thing but one thing I still vividly remember of my first pair of rs2e is that it is -going to exaggerate here- that it is *eye-openingly* more transparent than my 325e. I compared both at the time and the rs2e feels like a "window" has been opened and feels like the sound is "really in the room" when I hear them. The 325e didn't compare in being transparent.
  
 So I strongly agree when John gave 100 points for rs2e transparency and a mere 42 points for 325e transparency. Also why I've been wanting a new rs2e ever since.
  
 Now that my new rs2e arrived and I a/b'd, the treble is as I remembered, better than the 325e. But I feel that the transparency of the 2 does not differ by much. The difference is too subtle.
 I mean, the rs2e is more transparent than the 325e, but it's nowhere as* eye-opening* as I imagined in my mind. My memory of my first pair is still vivid so I don't think I'm wrong with the difference in transparency scale. But I also submit to the idea that memory is unreliable and that's why here I am asking a question.
  
 How big of a difference is your pair of 325e and rs2e in terms of transparency aspect?
 Is it more of a subtle difference where only music / headphone fans can appreciate, or is it significantly different that your non-fans colleagues and family could immediately hear?
  
 Because if I were to describe my 325e v. my first pair of rs2e. The rs2e feels as if it makes me forget I'm listening on headphones and that the sound is coming from the room (figuratively within reasons, I mean, I can't entirely forget that there is a plastic on my ear ) .The 325e feels like there is a thin warm blanket between the music and me.
  
 Also I noticed that my new rs2e sound noticeably quieter compared to the 325e. The 325e is just noticeably louder at the same volume on Windows. I can't remember how loud my old pair of rs2e was though, but I had no memory of noticing anything weird about it. Does it hold true to you guys that owns both that the 325e is louder than your rs2e given the same volume?
  
 cheers and thanks for reading!


----------



## zombywoof

@dr cornelius
@wonderbrah
 Thanks for the thoughtful responses.  I am looking around for the best price for the RS-2e.  I previously considered the SR-80e option as an inexpensive way to try out the Grado lineup, but it seems like I always upgrade anyway, so why not start out a little closer to the top tier.


----------



## DavidA

zombywoof said:


> I am considering testing the Grado waters as I have never owned any, and curiosity is getting the better of me.  Currently, my go to headphones are the Fostex TH-X00 and TH-500RP.  I know that I should expect a different listening experience compared to my Fostex.  I am wondering if the RS-2e is a good choice.  I have recently sold some gear so the price is not really an issue.  From what I have read, the RS-2e seems like the best bang for the buck in the Grado line.  In addition, I really like the appearance of the wood cups and leather head band.


 
 Little late to the party but having the TH-600 (close to TH-X00), a few planar (HE-560/400i/LCD2), the RS2e, SR-225i/e, SR-80i and woody SR-60i this is my suggestion:
 If you can DIY then get the SR-225e and some wood cups, its cheaper than the RS2e, you can chose the wood type of your choice and depending on your choice of cups you might not even have to solder.  And you have the possibility of doing some mods like sorborthane on the back of the driver and dynamat in the cups which to me results in a headphone that will out perform the RS2e.
  
 If you can't DIY or don't want to do the wood cups thing then the SR-225e to me is the sweet spot at less than half the cost of the RS2e.  Modding the SR-225e is also quite easy so its also an option to consider where the RS2e is fairly hard to take apart and mod.
  
 These suggestions are in a way based on your current headphones which are known for good bass so the above mods will get you a little better bass than a stock RS2e or SR-225e and the sorbothane helps to clean up the sound.
  
 If you don't want to do any mods then I would go with the PS-500e which I feel has a nicer balance of bass to treble than the stock RS2e.


----------



## mks100

If you have been looking for...
  
 1.  A Grado that's portable.
 2.  A Grado that's comfortable.
 3.  A Grado that's closed.
 4.  A Grado with Bass.
  
 ...then I recommend the HIFIMAN Edition S.  It's very early for me with these cans.  I have owned them for less than 4 hours.  The clamping force is fairly high and they ultimately need to be stretched out from a comfort perspective.  I have Dumbo ears so that needs to be a consideration as well.  The Edition S Cans are uncanny in their similarity to a Grado SR series IMO.  YMMV.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

As much as I wanted to like Hifiman, their products have resulted in nothing but disappointment to me. Will try to find a pair of Edition S to audition, but won't get my hopes too high again.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

davida said:


> Little late to the party but having the TH-600 (close to TH-X00), a few planar (HE-560/400i/LCD2), the RS2e, SR-225i/e, SR-80i and woody SR-60i this is my suggestion:
> If you can DIY then get the SR-225e and some wood cups, its cheaper than the RS2e, you can chose the wood type of your choice and depending on your choice of cups you might not even have to solder.  And you have the possibility of doing some mods like sorborthane on the back of the driver and dynamat in the cups which to me results in a headphone that will out perform the RS2e.
> 
> If you can't DIY or don't want to do the wood cups thing then the SR-225e to me is the sweet spot at less than half the cost of the RS2e.  Modding the SR-225e is also quite easy so its also an option to consider where the RS2e is fairly hard to take apart and mod.
> ...


 
 Agreed on the SR225e being the sweet spot. The price is just too attractive for someone who has not had any Grados before. In fact when I first got into the Grado game the 225i came up the most. I really wanted to get it, until I suddenly got the 325is and decided to stop searching (for a while). Not that the 225 isn't *as *good, especially for 2/3 of the price.
  
 But at the moment, I think the RS2e can as well be the safest choice. Safe in the sense that it gives you the best version of the Grado house sound among the products that Grado still sells at the moment (YMMV). This doesn't count the used market and I don't think the PS & GS line follows the typical Grado house sound (YMMV, again).


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Does anyone here have the MS2e? Do they terminate in 1/4 or do they terminate in 1/8??? I remember having seen a lot of MS2e that have 1/4 plug but my new one (arrived today) has 1/8 plug.


----------



## rovopio

^ I think you're right mate. I vaguely remember wanting to try the ms2e but couldn't because it's plug was the 1/4th.
  
 New batch maybe?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Perhaps new batch. I bought it used but the "Grado scent" is still there. The downside is that it's far from burnt-in and sound as bad as my old 325e when I first got it.
  
 Oh here I go again...
  
 PS: If my memory serves about 2 years ago someone in this thread or the e-series thread introduced me to a Jazz album that's actually great for burn-in. I don't remember the name of the album or the artist but the artwork had the guy leaning against the wall (I'm not sure). It was Jazz but almost as upbeat as Rock


----------



## joseph69

The MS2e comes terminated in 1/8"…maybe you guys had seen the transition from (i) to the (e) series (with red drivers) which were terminated in 1/4" before the official release of the (e) series or there was simply a 1/8">1/4" adapter on the MS2e you had seen?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

That's most likely the case. It's correct that the ms2e I saw, which terminate in 1/4 also had red drivers. AFAIK there's no such official denotation as "MS2e"


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> That's most likely the case. It's correct that the ms2e I saw, which terminate in 1/4 also had red drivers. *AFAIK there's no such official denotation as "MS2e"*


 
 It doesn't say "MS2e" on the cups like "325e" or any of the (e) series for that matter…it still just says "MS2"?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Yep. On the box, on the website and on the headphones themselves. Same thing for the MS1e and the MSPro e I believe.
  
 Oh and I'm officially in the club again:


----------



## zombywoof

davida said:


> Little late to the party but having the TH-600 (close to TH-X00), a few planar (HE-560/400i/LCD2), the RS2e, SR-225i/e, SR-80i and woody SR-60i this is my suggestion:
> If you can DIY then get the SR-225e and some wood cups, its cheaper than the RS2e, you can chose the wood type of your choice and depending on your choice of cups you might not even have to solder.  And you have the possibility of doing some mods like sorborthane on the back of the driver and dynamat in the cups which to me results in a headphone that will out perform the RS2e.
> 
> If you can't DIY or don't want to do the wood cups thing then the SR-225e to me is the sweet spot at less than half the cost of the RS2e.  Modding the SR-225e is also quite easy so its also an option to consider where the RS2e is fairly hard to take apart and mod.
> ...


 
 Thanks for the detailed information.  Some things to consider here.  I actually found a used SR-225e at a very good price, so I may pursue this course if it is still available.  I have not done any serious modding to headphones, but have made some cables.


----------



## DavidA

zombywoof said:


> Thanks for the detailed information.  Some things to consider here.  I actually found a used SR-225e at a very good price, so I may pursue this course if it is still available.  I have not done any serious modding to headphones, but have made some cables.


 
 if you can make the cables then modding the SR-225e will be much easier IMO.  I've started to buy a few used headphones like the SR-225i ($78), SR80i ($41) and find that modding these will get great results on a budget and I don't feel too bad destroying the sleeve to liberate the drivers for wood cups, but after getting the new ypsilon driver ($118) I'm liking it a lot more since its an impressive sounding driver.


----------



## discombob

discombob said:


> Does anyone have or know where to find frequency response charts for the GH1 and PS500e?  I've found plenty of measurements for the original PS500, but not the e version and have never found one for GH1.
> 
> I have the PS500e with EarZonk G cushions (and am very impressed), but I can tell the big bass boost does seem to create just a slight veil I'm not used to hearing on a Grado and am wondering exactly how the GH1 differs.


 
  
 OK, I swapped my EarZonks for stock G-cush from a GS2000/Sympones v7 clone at the Seattle meet this weekend and it definitely made my PS500e have slightly less bass and far hotter treble.  It sounded a lot like the clone I swapped from.
  
 Going back to Ear Zonks tamed the treble into the sweet smoothness I've been enjoying with the Zonks for a while now.  Zonks do allow the driver to slightly touch my ears, but are comfortable for hours regardless and remain more intimate in stage yet far bigger than stock L.  The G-cush was pretty deep and managed to get the driver off my ear, but the treble reminded me of the older Grado sound in presence yet sounded unnatural and a little distorted.
  
 I also heard an old RS2 (non-e) at the meet and it sounded like it had almost no bass impact with the L-bowls compared to the PS500e, which with EarZonk is my favorite Grado I've heard so far.  However, I have yet to be able to try GH1, GS2000e or PS1000 (either variant) and am somewhat interested in achieving even more transparency (if that's realistically possible without a big sound sig change).  I wish I had the ability to take a measurement.


----------



## rovopio

williamleonhart said:


> Yep. On the box, on the website and on the headphones themselves. Same thing for the MS1e and the MSPro e I believe.
> 
> Oh and I'm officially in the club again..


 
  
 Did you part with your 325e? Or was it 325i that you have the last time?
 Now that I have an rs2e, I'm parting with my 325e too, probably two or three months from now though, not now.


----------



## zombywoof

davida said:


> if you can make the cables then modding the SR-225e will be much easier IMO.  I've started to buy a few used headphones like the SR-225i ($78), SR80i ($41) and find that modding these will get great results on a budget and I don't feel too bad destroying the sleeve to liberate the drivers for wood cups, but after getting the new ypsilon driver ($118) I'm liking it a lot more since its an impressive sounding driver.


 

 Thanks again.  I see some pretty cheap SR80's available and I may take the opportunity to start small (and low $).  Decisions, decision, decisions.


----------



## zombywoof

I am watching some used SR325is that are for sale.  This is the model prior to the SR325e, correct?  Can anyone comment on the difference between these and the current version?  These have the polished metal cups from the appearance in the photos, and they look to be in excellent condition with original "pizza" box.  Any ideas what a good price for these would be?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

zombywoof said:


> I am watching some used SR325is that are for sale.  This is the model prior to the SR325e, correct?  Can anyone comment on the difference between these and the current version?  These have the polished metal cups from the appearance in the photos, and they look to be in excellent condition with original "pizza" box.  Any ideas what a good price for these would be?



The SR325is will be brighter than the SR325e (but less bright than the R325i, the brightest of all the Grados).
Here is a comparison I posted June 15, 2015. Higher numbers are better.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

zombywoof said:


> I am watching some used SR325is that are for sale.  This is the model prior to the SR325e, correct?  Can anyone comment on the difference between these and the current version?  These have the polished metal cups from the appearance in the photos, and they look to be in excellent condition with original "pizza" box.  Any ideas what a good price for these would be?


Id say around 200 is ok. On the sound the most inherent trait is brighter trebles and less bass. I think it's safe to say the 325e's bass is much better


----------



## stacker45

mks100 said:


> If you have been looking for...
> 
> 1.  A Grado that's portable.
> 2.  A Grado that's comfortable.
> ...


 
  
 I would recommend the Grado GR10e.


----------



## GreenBow

zombywoof said:


> I am watching some used SR325is that are for sale.  This is the model prior to the SR325e, correct?  Can anyone comment on the difference between these and the current version?  These have the polished metal cups from the appearance in the photos, and they look to be in excellent condition with original "pizza" box.  Any ideas what a good price for these would be?


 
  
 The majority prefer the e-series. With a few exceptions. However general opinion would say buy the 325e. Check the 'Grado e-series thread'.


----------



## zombywoof

Found a local audio store, Audio Advice, in Raleigh, NC that carries the full Grado line, and has demo station with current models.  Will be going there tomorrow to check it out.


----------



## DavidA

zombywoof said:


> Found a local audio store, Audio Advice, in Raleigh, NC that carries the full Grado line, and has demo station with current models.  Will be going there tomorrow to check it out.


 
 Wish we even have one store that carries some mid-fi stuff here in Hawaii


----------



## zombywoof

davida said:


> Wish we even have one store that carries some mid-fi stuff here in Hawaii


 
 Yep, this was a surprise to me.  They also carry Audeze, B&W, Sennheiser, PSB, Audioquest, HiFiMAN and others.
  
 Communcated with them today via e-mail.  They claim they have an RS2 demo model and offered it for $375...and new RS2e in box. Would be interested to know how they compare.  They say they will not put a RS2e out for demo as long as the RS2 is no sold.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

​


zombywoof said:


> Yep, this was a surprise to me.  They also carry Audeze, B&W, Sennheiser, PSB, Audioquest, HiFiMAN and others.
> 
> Communcated with them today via e-mail.  They claim they have an RS2 demo model and offered it for $375...and new RS2e in box. Would be interested to know how they compare.  They say they will not put a RS2e out for demo as long as the RS2 is no sold.



Here is how I found they compared (higher numbers are better):


----------



## zombywoof

ruthieandjohn said:


> ​ Here is how I found they compared (higher numbers are better):


 
 Impressive and very useful.  I am hoping that I can reason with the seller to hear both the RS2 and RS2e.  Stay tuned.


----------



## joseph69

zombywoof said:


> Impressive and very useful.  I am hoping that I can reason with the seller to hear both the RS2 and RS2e.  Stay tuned.


 
  I think the dealer should definitely let you compare the two as long as you are a serious buyer.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I think charging $375 for an DEMO pair of rs2 (original?) is too high 





zombywoof said:


> Yep, this was a surprise to me.  They also carry Audeze, B&W, Sennheiser, PSB, Audioquest, HiFiMAN and others.
> 
> Communcated with them today via e-mail.  They claim they have an RS2 demo model and offered it for $375...and new RS2e in box. Would be interested to know how they compare.  They say they will not put a RS2e out for demo as long as the RS2 is no sold.


----------



## CH23

williamleonhart said:


> I think charging $375 for an DEMO pair of rs2 (original?) is too high


 

 that's about 50% off original price. and usually demo models are better cared for than regular 2nd hand headphones. sounds like a fair price to me.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ch23 said:


> that's about 50% off original price. and usually demo models are *better cared for than regular 2nd hand headphones*. sounds like a fair price to me.


 
 Well from my experiences with shops in Vietnam and in Singapore that's not quite the case.


----------



## zombywoof

joseph69 said:


> I think the dealer should definitely let you compare the two as long as you are a serious buyer.


 

 Yes, I agree.  I will find out if he is a serious seller.


----------



## CH23

williamleonhart said:


> Well from my experiences with shops in Vietnam and in Singapore that's not quite the case.


 

 ah right. i think it might be a cultural difference between the Netherlands and Vietnam and Singapore.


----------



## zombywoof

williamleonhart said:


> I think charging $375 for an DEMO pair of rs2 (original?) is too high


 

 Thanks.  I am in agreement.  I have seen used RS2e in the $400 neighborhood.  I would guess he would deal on the RS2.  It would appear that the consensus is that the RS2e is a significant improvement over the original RS2.


----------



## zombywoof

ch23 said:


> that's about 50% off original price. and usually demo models are better cared for than regular 2nd hand headphones. sounds like a fair price to me.


 

 I agree that a demo headphone at a high end audio shop should be well cared for compared to a typical used consumer headphone.  I will be able to judge that in person when I visit the shop tomorrow.  I also think that putting the price of a used, older model RS2 up against the new, current retail price ($500) for the "improved" RS2e is a more valid comparison than the original retail price of the RS2.  I have seen the RS2e for $450 new, so net $75 savings on the demo RS2 doesn't seem like that great a deal.  This price is even less attractive given the general consensus that the RS2e is superior.


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> zombywoof said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen the RS2e for $450 new, so net $75 savings on the demo RS2 doesn't seem like that great a deal.  This price is even less attractive given the general consensus that the RS2e is superior.
> ...


 
 I couldn't agree more…too high of a price.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rovopio said:


> Is there anybody here that currently owns both the 325e and the rs2e?
> I'd like to hear you guys opinion on a thing.
> 
> Memory is a fickle thing but one thing I still vividly remember of my first pair of rs2e is that it is -going to exaggerate here- that it is *eye-openingly* more transparent than my 325e. I compared both at the time and the rs2e feels like a "window" has been opened and feels like the sound is "really in the room" when I hear them. The 325e didn't compare in being transparent.
> ...


 
 What an opportunity to comment!  I have both the SR325e and the RS2e, and I have compared both to other Grados using the 10-feature three-way comparison method I've developed.
  
 In short, I much prefer the RS2e.  
  
 The RS2e, in my comparisons, scores the best of the RS2 series:  RS2 < RS2i < RS2e.   It also, along with the GS1000i, scores the best of ALL of my (25) Grado models.
  
 The SR325e scores exactly the same as the SR225i on each of the 10 features.  It is the lowest scoring of the SR325s:  SR335e < SR325is < SR325i (also scored the original SR325 as SR325 < SR325i).   To me, it is overshadowed by the SR325i, which distinguishes itself as being the brightest of the Grados.
  
 When I score the SR325e against the RS2e on each of the four features of transparency, soundstage, subbass impact, and treble detail, the SR325e scores lower on each of these:
  

  
  
 If I compute an overall ranking across the four based on average score, where if the same headphone scored at the top of each of the four would have 100% (but that doesn't happen - top scorer is different for each category), the RS2e is at the top of the pile with 88%; the SR325e is much lower, at 41%:
  

  
 If I take another approach in combining scores, where I show each of the actual comparisons of models I have made in a matrix, with the color of a cell indicating whether the row or the column headphone won (or 0 if very close, a dot if the score was a clear preference but not huge, and a box if the difference was huge), I get this matrix:
  

 I can then score each headphone as being in one of 10 groups, from highest scoring to lowest, based on how many, and which, of these two-way comparisons it won:
  

  
 The RS2e is in the second from top category, along with the GH1 with G cushions, the SR325e is in Category 6, along with the bulk of the other Grados.
  
 I have not noticed any difference in sensitivity between the SR325e and the RS2e where one plays at a louder volume than the other for the same drive input, but I don't have them with me to compare (I am on the road).  Both have great construction in my units
  
 Hope this helps!


----------



## rovopio

ruthieandjohn said:


>


 
  
 Thanks for the answer John! I sometimes chuckled when you write about 325e exactly equals 225i in your experience. It's as if by attempting to smooth-out the treble and makes Grado less piercing, the 325e received an unintended consequence that made it sound exactly like 225i. It's funny to me because then it's a good news to people that are budget-conscious. If they can find 225i, that would be some deals and a nice savings too.
  
 On you four-features comparison, I agree with all of them on my then first pair of rs2e. I would even say that the bass punch of the rs2e is more than I prefer, as I'm not that much into bass punch in the first place (so in vacuum, I would rate the bass on my past pair of rs2e to be higher than 76 to 29).
  
 On this new rs2e, I would say I still agree with the Treble score of 100 v, 55 and it's a resounding *"Yes"*, but the three other features I have to say it's different. The Soundstage difference is not as big a difference as 81 v. 38 suggest, even though it's still there. However, taking subjective standard into account, at least it is still counts as a *"maybe-Yes"* on rs2e being better.
 The Bass aspect I can't judge them objectively because nowadays I'm using a very bassy jvc fx850 as my go-to IEM so my brain might have adjust to that level of bass. When I volume-match (by ear) my rs2e with the 325e then it's a more *"somewhat noticeable Yes"* on rs2e being better, though not as much as 76 v. 29 suggest.
 On the Transparency aspect, it has to be an inconclusive *"Maybe"* for me and nowhere near 95 v. 42 like your score. My strongest memory of rs2e is that it's very transparent (to my standard), and expectation bias aside, this one just isn't.
  
 I am not that big a believer of burn-in but fingers crossed. When I got my 325e, it sounds _very, very warm_ out of the box. I feel it's a deviation to my old sr60, my 80e, and a 325i I've heard once. However, one day (a couple days to 2 weeks after), it's just not warm anymore and sounds like a Grado. It could be my brain or it could be burn-in, not sure. There was one IEM I had where out of the box it has zero bass, and then after 20 hours the bass was just hard-hitting, (I suspect a fault in the design), so... I personally experienced 2 items where the sound did change in a noticeable way after some period of use.
  
 Fingers crossed that this rs2e of mine got half as transparent as the old one through burn-in. But if not, I will look at the positive side and be happy with the trade-off with the bass punch on this one, as I prefer the bass punch on this one as I found it to be less than the old pair.
  
 That said, thanks for taking the time with the reply. Have a good trip.


----------



## Win0ver

Ah, just got a pair of RS2e's and sure enough, just like my Sr225 from 10 years ago, the left cord is shorter than the right


----------



## zombywoof

ruthieandjohn said:


> What an opportunity to comment!  I have both the SR325e and the RS2e, and I have compared both to other Grados using the 10-feature three-way comparison method I've developed.


 
   
@ruthieandjohn

 This is a fantastic resource, especially for those like me who are not familiar with the Grado line.  I don't know that I have ever seen such an exhaustive analysis of any other family of headphones.  Very impressive.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Is there a for sure way to make sure these are GS1000is?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

rovopio said:


> When I got my 325e, it sounds _very, very warm_ out of the box.


 
 I'm shocked. Not that I don't believe you bro, but still... Anyway I can attest that some 325e should warmer than the others.


----------



## joseph69

punkmanmatthew said:


> Is there a for sure way to make sure these are GS1000is?


 
 Congratulations…initial impressions?
 The (i) series has a thinner 8 conductor cable and the (e) series has a heavier 12 conductor cable.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

I just want to be sure they r the i version and not the first gs1000 non i


----------



## joseph69

punkmanmatthew said:


> I just want to be sure they r the i version and not the first gs1000 non i
> 
> I believe the original had a 4 conductor cable.
> Initial impressions?


----------



## rovopio

williamleonhart said:


> I'm shocked. Not that I don't believe you bro, but still... Anyway I can attest that some 325e should warmer than the others.


 
  
 Oh, it was very warm. Then one day (like 10 days to 2 weeks) it's just change and sounds like a Grado. I actually kinda loved how warm it was because you know, ear problem and everything. So yeah, while I'm not exactly a big believer burn-in but who knows, maybe this rs2e will be more transparent after 2 weeks, lol.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

joseph69 said:


> punkmanmatthew said:
> 
> 
> > I just want to be sure they r the i version and not the first gs1000 non i
> ...


 

 I at first liked my RS1is better but last night I turned the volume up some more to match what it usually is on the RS1is and the GS1kis sounded pretty good.
  
 I'm not sure if they are more transparent sounding to my ears? They seem to have a little sibilance while the RS1i doesn't seem to really have that but still sounds as clear as the GS1ki or even more so since it's more intimate.
  
 I do notice the big sound stage of the GS1kis. It seems very big. When I switch to the RS1is I have to get used to the sound for a second because it sounds so much more narrow.
  
 I also tried the RS1i pads on the GS1ki for a second and that seemed to sound pretty darn good. I will try that again because I didn't have a lot of time to try that yet.
  
 If I had to choose right now I would say I still like the RS1is but I haven't been able to listened to the GS1kis that much at all so I can't really say.
  
 Maybe it's because the RS1is are more broken in but the GS1kis on first listen didn't sound as "live" to me as the RS1is do but they seem to be sounding more live the more I listen to them.
  
 The person I bought them from said they never used them and got them as a gift and weren't into headphones and they do look it. So I'm guessing they just need some time to break in to my
 ears.
  
 I may end up liking them more but I just haven't been able to listen to them that much yet.


----------



## bpcans

punkmanmatthew said:


> Is there a for sure way to make sure these are GS1000is?


Those look to me to be the RS1000i's because of the thinner cable. To be sure you can check the handwritten serial number that's usually written in ink on the one of the wooden cups. You can see the serial number if you remove the foam ear pieces. My experience has been if you see the number, and call Grado, they will be able to give more information about your headphones. Congrats, the RS1Ki's are a great sounding and very comfortable hp.


----------



## joseph69

punkmanmatthew said:


> I at first liked my RS1is better but last night I turned the volume up some more to match what it usually is on the RS1is and the GS1kis sounded pretty good.
> 
> I'm not sure if they are more transparent sounding to my ears? They seem to have a little sibilance while the RS1i doesn't seem to really have that but still sounds as clear as the GS1ki or even more so since it's more intimate.
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, as I mentioned, I found the RS1i/GS1Ki to have a very similar sound-signature with the exception of the GS1Ki having a bigger sound-stage and a recessed mid-range. I also found the GS1Ki to be hot in the treble when the volume was increased to a comfortable listening level which was fatiguing for me and which is why I wasn't a fan of the GS1Ki.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

rovopio said:


> Oh, it was very warm. Then one day (like 10 days to 2 weeks) it's just change and sounds like a Grado. I actually kinda loved how warm it was because you know, ear problem and everything. So yeah, while I'm not exactly a big believer burn-in but who knows, maybe this rs2e will be more transparent after 2 weeks, lol.


 With the exception of the ms1i and the iGrado, all the Grados I've had improved from burn-in. I'm not quite sure of it but people I know say that their Grados had the same effect.


----------



## rovopio

williamleonhart said:


> With the exception of the ms1i and the iGrado, all the Grados I've had improved from burn-in. I'm not quite sure of it but people I know say that their Grados had the same effect.


 
  
 Well, one of my IEM sounds like it has no bass and so, it sounds like ass and then 10-15+ hours later the bass was hard-hitting. Turned out there was a design problem where the air vent was blocked or smthn. So... burn-in helped there. Yeah the 325e was a Grado after I listen to them for some time.
  
 I don't know. Maybe the rs2e driver needs to stretch to get that "oohhhh amazinggg" transparency thing I remember from my memory, skeptical but fingers crossed.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

joseph69 said:


> Yes, as I mentioned, I found the RS1i/GS1Ki to have a very similar sound-signature with the exception of the GS1Ki having a bigger sound-stage and a recessed mid-range. I also found the GS1Ki to be hot in the treble when the volume was increased to a comfortable listening level which was fatiguing for me and which is why I wasn't a fan of the GS1Ki.


 
 I'm thinking thats why I feel like I have to turn up the GS1ki more because of the recessed mids and the bigger soundstage. If I keep it too low it doesn't sound clear and sounds too far away.
  
 If I push the phones closer to my ears though they start sounding very close to the RS1is just with that slight treble increase or if I put the RS1i pads on.
  
 They are much more comfortable though.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Haha stay patient. I'm having a MS2e and a K7xx to burn in at the moment. Thankfully I have a lot of good music


----------



## joseph69

punkmanmatthew said:


> *I'm thinking thats why I feel like I have to turn up the GS1ki more because of the recessed mids *and the bigger soundstage. If I keep it too low it doesn't sound clear and sounds too far away.
> 
> They are much more comfortable though.


 
 Trying to bring the mid-range forward resulted in fatigue from the treble for me. 
 I must say that I did find them very clear for low listening levels though.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

joseph69 said:


> Trying to bring the mid-range forward resulted in fatigue from the treble for me.
> I must say that I did find them very clear for low listening levels though.


 
 I may have too much wax build up lol
  
 I do feel like it depends on the time of day though because sometimes any headphones I try sounds not as good as other times or not as clear or whatever the case is. Then I can put them on later and they sound great and clear and everything.


----------



## joseph69

punkmanmatthew said:


> I may have too much wax build up lol
> 
> I do feel like it depends on the time of day though because sometimes any headphones I try sounds not as good as other times or not as clear or whatever the case is. Then I can put them on later and they sound great and clear and everything.


 
 I think a lot depends on mood/time of the day as well.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> I think a lot depends on mood/time of the day as well.


 
  
 I agree, and I also find that, not doing anything else, and closing my eyes, helps me get into the music even more. 
  
 Two days ago, I went DVD shopping downtown, and I came back with 7 concerts. One is called, ''Music For Montserrat''. This is a great concert, to see Mark Knopfler from Dire Straits, playing guitar with Eric Clapton and Paul Mc Cartney, while Phil Collins is banging away on his drum, was great!.
  
 I used my HP1000 for the firt half of the concert, and the RS1 for the rest of it. The RS1 sounds significaltly brighter, and leaner than the HP1k. The HP1k's bass is depper, and it also has THE hardest hitting bass of any Grados I've heard. Both the RS1 and HP1k's mids sound similar, although I would say that the human voice sounds a bit more natural through the HP1k. Soundstage and ''air'' around the instruments were too close to call.
  
 The more I listen to my HP1000, the more I like them. Who knows!, they might knock the PS1k of their throne, and become my new ''old'' favorite Grados!


----------



## stacker45

punkmanmatthew said:


> I just want to be sure they r the i version and not the first gs1000 non i


 
  
 GS1000 = 4 conductors
 GS1000i = 8   
 GS1000e = 12
  
 Looking forward to the next version's 16 conductors cable.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

stacker45 said:


> GS1000 = 4 conductors
> GS1000i = 8
> GS1000e = 12
> 
> Looking forward to the next version's 16 conductors cable.


 
 How do you tell how many conductors it has?


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I agree, and I also find that, not doing anything else, and closing my eyes, helps me get into the music even more.
> 
> Two days ago, I went DVD shopping downtown, and I came back with 7 concerts. One is called, ''Music For Montserrat''. This is a great concert, to see Mark Knopfler from Dire Straits, playing guitar with Eric Clapton and Paul Mc Cartney, while Phil Collins is banging away on his drum, was great!.
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, we've discussed mood/time/day before and agreed on this 100%.
 Thats got to be a great concert with these performers all playing together listening through the Grados. Never heard the HP-1 before but now I'm thinking I should have bid on the pair in mint condition a ;titles ways back. 
  


punkmanmatthew said:


> How do you tell how many conductors it has?


 
 By the cable thickness/series.


----------



## Amictus

williamleonhart said:


> I'm shocked. Not that I don't believe you bro, but still... Anyway I can attest that some 325e should warmer than the others.


 

 He lives in Lapland. Maybe. Or he is seduced by the fact that all Grados sound wonderful.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

joseph69 said:


> Yes, we've discussed mood/time/day before and agreed on this 100%.
> Thats got to be a great concert with these performers all playing together listening through the Grados. Never heard the HP-1 before but now I'm thinking I should have bid on the pair in mint condition a ;titles ways back.
> 
> By the cable thickness/series.




Does the RS1i have an 8 conductor cable ?


----------



## joseph69

Yes, it definitely does…I re-terminated my RS1i to a 4-pin XLR.
  
 2-  +L
 2-  -L
 2- +R
 2-  -R


----------



## punkmanmatthew

joseph69 said:


> Yes, it definitely does…I re-terminated my RS1i to a 4-pin XLR.
> 
> 2-  +L
> 2-  -L
> ...




Ok cool I will see if the cables r the same size on the gs1kis as the rs1is.


----------



## zombywoof

Spent a couple hours at Audio Advice in Raleigh, NC today.  Great folks.  My thanks to Ivan for putting up with me.  Purchased the Grado RS2e.  Had a chance to listen to PS500e, SR80, SR325, and GS1000...not sure which letter suffix on all of these.  I am burning in the RS2e now, but will give them a listen later on tonight when things quiet down.  I will say that the GS1000 are indeed very sweet, but I cannot see my way clear to drop a grand on phones...not right now, anyway.  So, my Grado journey has begun.


----------



## DavidA

zombywoof said:


> Spent a couple hours at Audio Advice in Raleigh, NC today.  Great folks.  My thanks to Ivan for putting up with me.  Purchased the Grado RS2e.  Had a chance to listen to PS500e, SR80, SR325, and GS1000...not sure which letter suffix on all of these.  I am burning in the RS2e now, but will give them a listen later on tonight when things quiet down.  I will say that the GS1000 are indeed very sweet, but I cannot see my way clear to drop a grand on phones...not right now, anyway.  So, my Grado journey has begun.


 
 Congrats, welcome to the world of Grado, BTW, did you also get to hear the RS2 demo you noted in an earlier post?


----------



## zombywoof

davida said:


> Congrats, welcome to the world of Grado, BTW, did you also get to hear the RS2 demo you noted in an earlier post?


 
 Yes.  Also very nice.


----------



## joseph69

punkmanmatthew said:


> Ok cool I will see if the cables r the same size on the gs1kis as the rs1is.


 
 Yes, the GS1Ki/RS1i both have 12 8 conductor cables. 
  
@zombywoof 
Where you able to demo both the RS2/RS2e…or just the RS2?


----------



## zombywoof

joseph69 said:


> @zombywoof
> Where you able to demo both the RS2/RS2e…or just the RS2?


 
 I was not able to demo the RS2e as the only pair at Audio Advice was new in the box...still factory sealed so not broken in.  I was able to demo the RS2, but no head to head comparison possible.  Yet, based on the excellent information in this thread, and in particular, the stellar work of @ruthieandjohn, I felt very confident purchasing the RS2e without hearing them first.  So many thanks to all, including yourself, who have contributed to this thread.


----------



## joseph69

zombywoof said:


> I was not able to demo the RS2e as the only pair at Audio Advice was new in the box...still factory sealed so not broken in.  I was able to demo the RS2, but no head to head comparison possible.  Yet, based on the excellent information in this thread, and in particular, the stellar work of @ruthieandjohn, I felt very confident purchasing the RS2e without hearing them first.  So many thanks to all, including yourself, who have contributed to this thread.


 
 Thank you…I was just curios being you were a serious buyer, so I though they may have let you demo the RS2e as well. I myself have never heard the RS2e, but as you said, most love the RS2e and I'm sure your going to feel the same…enjoy them and keep us posted.


----------



## zombywoof

joseph69 said:


> Thank you…I was just curios being you were a serious buyer, so I though they may have let you demo the RS2e as well. I myself have never heard the RS2e, but as you said, most love the RS2e and I'm sure your going to feel the same…enjoy them and keep us posted.


 
 Actually, the fellow I worked with at Audio Advice, Ivan, was concerned that the new, and unused RS2e might not sound their best out of the box, and recommended that I spend time with the RS2.  I think I could have been more insistent, but he made a good argument.  There is much discussion about the value of break in, but he was a believer, so I went along for the ride.  It was not a deal killer for me.  As I mentioned above in my previous post, the information from this thread indicated that the RS2e was an improvement over the RS2, so I was confident that if I liked what I heard form the RS2, I would be happy with the RS2e.  So far...no regrets.  I listened for a couple hours last night, and love these headphones.
  
 And...I was so happy to find a local retailer with a wide variety of headphones to audition...
  
 ...I have a sneaking feeling that they will see my credit card again.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Yes, we've discussed mood/time/day before and agreed on this 100%.
> Thats got to be a great concert with these performers all playing together listening through the Grados. Never heard the HP-1 before but now I'm thinking I should have bid on the pair in mint condition a ;titles ways back.
> 
> By the cable thickness/series.


 
  
 At the time I bought my HP1k, my only Grados were my first gen GS1k, so their more intimate sound was just what the doctor ordered for listening to studio, and small venue recordings.
  
 Now, I sometime stand around like Ho, waiting for a John, (sorry! John), trying to decide wich Grados I'm going to use.
  
 Ho!, I mean, Oh!, you already know this, but just so we don't create any confusion, my HP-1k are actually HP-2, John has the HP-1.


----------



## joseph69

zombywoof said:


> Actually, the fellow I worked with at Audio Advice, Ivan, was concerned that the new, and unused RS2e might not sound their best out of the box, and recommended that I spend time with the RS2.  I think I could have been more insistent, but he made a good argument.  There is much discussion about the value of break in, but he was a believer, so I went along for the ride.  It was not a deal killer for me.  As I mentioned above in my previous post, the information from this thread indicated that the RS2e was an improvement over the RS2, so I was confident that if I liked what I heard form the RS2, I would be happy with the RS2e.  So far...no regrets.  I listened for a couple hours last night, and love these headphones.
> 
> And...I was so happy to find a local retailer with a wide variety of headphones to audition...
> 
> ...I have a sneaking feeling that they will see my credit card again.


 
 I'm sure the sale man was a good guy but also wanted to get rid of the RS2 as well before replacing them with a demo (e) series. I'm sure his interest was in sales more than anything else. Anyway, from what we all understand here, you can't go wrong with the RS2e, and I'm sure they'll see you again.
  


stacker45 said:


> At the time I bought my HP1k, my only Grados were my first gen GS1k, so their more intimate sound was just what the doctor ordered for listening to studio, and small venue recordings.
> 
> Now, I sometime stand around like Ho, waiting for a John, (sorry! John), trying to decide wich Grados I'm going to use.
> 
> Ho!, I mean, Oh!, you already know this, but just so we don't create any confusion, my HP-1k are actually HP-2, John has the HP-1.


 
 I also stand around for a moment pondering which Grado to listen to but I'm sure it doesn't take me as long as John to decide. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for clearing up that you actually have the HP2…I though you along with John also had the HP-1.


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> I'm sure the sale man was a good guy but also wanted to get rid of the RS2 as well before replacing them with a demo (e) series. I'm sure his interest was in sales more than anything else. Anyway, from what we all understand here, you can't go wrong with the RS2e, and I'm sure they'll see you again.


 
 That's my first thought too. Then again, $375 for a _demo _pair of an rs2 is steep though, so I'm not sure why he started with that price. Unlike stacker's dealer that offered ps500 for $250. That was amazing.
  
  
 Quote:


zombywoof said:


> Actually, the fellow I worked with at Audio Advice, Ivan, was concerned that the new, and unused RS2e might not sound their best out of the box, and recommended that I spend time with the RS2.  I think I could have been more insistent, but he made a good argument.  There is much discussion about the value of break in, but he was a believer, so I went along for the ride.  It was not a deal killer for me.  As I mentioned above in my previous post, the information from this thread indicated that the RS2e was an improvement over the RS2, so I was confident that if I liked what I heard form the RS2, I would be happy with the RS2e.  So far...no regrets.  I listened for a couple hours last night, and love these headphones.
> 
> And...I was so happy to find a local retailer with a wide variety of headphones to audition...
> 
> ...I have a sneaking feeling that they will see my credit card again.


 

 You tried 325e as well? If I may ask, how big was the difference, from memory, between the 325e you tried and the rs2e you have on your hand? Does your rs2e sounds figuratively _amazingly/eye-openingly _more transparent than the 325e you demo? Or does the transparency only differs in a _subtle _way in the sense that you think your friends wouldn't be able to notice it?


----------



## zombywoof

joseph69 said:


> I'm sure the sale man was a good guy but also wanted to get rid of the RS2 as well before replacing them with a demo (e) series. I'm sure his interest was in sales more than anything else. Anyway, from what we all understand here, you can't go wrong with the RS2e, and I'm sure they'll see you again.


 
 No doubt you are correct about his motives.  Still, it ended well, and I am happy.


----------



## zombywoof

rovopio said:


> You tried 325e as well? If I may ask, how big was the difference, from memory, between the 325e you tried and the rs2e you have on your hand? Does your rs2e sounds figuratively _amazingly/eye-openingly _more transparent than the 325e you demo? Or does the transparency only differs in a _subtle _way in the sense that you think your friends wouldn't be able to notice it?


 
 Yes...I tried the SR325...pretty sure it was the "e", but not positive.  Going from memory, and without the benefit of an A-B comparison, I thought that the SR325 was a bit too bright...at least for my tastes.  I also thought that the RS2's had a bit better clarity (transparency?) and a bit wider sound stage.  I listened to the same tracks from my portable rig on both, but not in immediate succession.  I think I listened to the GS1000 in between the SR325 and RS2.  To my ears, with the tracks I listened to, the RS2 were exceptional.  (The GS1000 were also very sweet.)


----------



## joseph69

zombywoof said:


> No doubt you are correct about his motives.  Still, it ended well, and I am happy.


 
 +1


----------



## joseph69

@rovopio 
 I couldn't quote your post for some reason, but I definitely agree that the asking price was high for the RS2.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

When I first started this hobby my first cans were the sr60i. I loved it and I do a lot of researching, which of course included headfi, then I decided that the ms2 would be my dream cans. Time passed and I forgot about it, I was very happy with each and any of my 325s and I even had a ms pro and a rs1i. Now that I've got the ms2e, I suddenly remember I was a broke ass student living on the edge of Germany where I got my first Grado. I really wanted the ms2 and it would be my endgame, I really thought that would be my limit on audio. 

Then you guys spent 5 pages talking about the rs2e and now my upgraditus is really tingling...


----------



## zombywoof

> Then you guys spent 5 pages talking about the rs2e and now my upgraditus is really tingling..


 
 Oops!  Sorry!


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> When I first started this hobby my first cans were the sr60i. I loved it and I do a lot of researching, which of course included headfi, then I decided that the ms2 would be my dream cans. Time passed and I forgot about it, I was very happy with each and any of my 325s and I even had a ms pro and a rs1i. Now that I've got the ms2e, I suddenly remember I was a broke ass student living on the edge of Germany where I got my first Grado. I really wanted the ms2 and it would be my endgame, I really thought that would be my limit on audio.
> 
> Then you guys spent 5 pages talking about the rs2e and now my upgraditus is really tingling...


----------



## dr cornelius

zombywoof said:


> Spent a couple hours at Audio Advice in Raleigh, NC today.  Great folks.  My thanks to Ivan for putting up with me.  Purchased the Grado RS2e.  Had a chance to listen to PS500e, SR80, SR325, and GS1000...not sure which letter suffix on all of these.  I am burning in the RS2e now, but will give them a listen later on tonight when things quiet down.  I will say that the GS1000 are indeed very sweet, but I cannot see my way clear to drop a grand on phones...not right now, anyway.  So, my Grado journey has begun.


 

 Congrats on your new RS2e’s - they’re my go-to headphones - hope you enjoy them...


----------



## rovopio

williamleonhart said:


> When I first started this hobby my first cans were the sr60i. I loved it and I do a lot of researching, which of course included headfi, then I decided that the ms2 would be my dream cans. Time passed and I forgot about it, I was very happy with each and any of my 325s and I even had a ms pro and a rs1i. Now that I've got the ms2e, I suddenly remember I was a broke ass student living on the edge of Germany where I got my first Grado. I really wanted the ms2 and it would be my endgame, I really thought that would be my limit on audio.
> 
> Then you guys spent 5 pages talking about the rs2e and now my upgraditus is really tingling...


 

 I know you love your pet (dogs?) and everything, and since I have allergies I can't do this but in a parallel universe I would gladly take the AD2000 off your hands so you can fund them rs2e. _Maybe just get them, maybe....._


----------



## zombywoof

dr cornelius said:


> Congrats on your new RS2e’s - they’re my go-to headphones - hope you enjoy them...


 
 Thanks!  So far, so good.  The clarity of the sound is astounding.  Like nothing I have previously experienced.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I just ordered the RS2e. If you search this thread, you will see I tried the 225e almost two years ago and LOVED them but had to let them go due to financial circumstances. I told myself I would buy them back again, and I suppose this is my way of redressing that wound.
  
 You guys are bad.


----------



## CABILLAS

Hello, somebody can tell me the differences betwen SR80i and SR80e and if the change is interesting?.
  
 Thanks


----------



## Dillan

Hey everyone - Guess I am on the hype train too!

I went to a local dealer yesterday (only one around) and luckily they had most of the E series on display.

I tried a lot of headphones and through careful listening I chose the RS2e. It is just so clear and open and transparent!

I JUST purchased the 80e the other day but all it did was give me an itch that these new RS2e's scratch!!

At the store my personal preferences were 60e < rs1e < 80e < 325e < 225e < RS2e

(Those were the ones I did the most listening to)

By the way, the 225e sounded really awesome, it was a decent second place for me!


----------



## Dillan




----------



## Liu Junyuan

dillan said:


>




Beautiful


----------



## GreenBow

Lots of love for the RS2e right now: it's gorgeous.
  
  
 Quote:


cabillas said:


> Hello, somebody can tell me the differences betwen SR80i and SR80e and if the change is interesting?.
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 The e-series is the new series. The i-series was the previous generation of Grado Prestige Series headphones.
  
 The general opinion is that the e-series is clearer and more weightier sounding, as well as being less bright. The bass is said to be fuller too.
  
 I can not fully speculate, because I owned the SR125i and now have the 225e. I can hear the signature change, but I did very much love the 125i. (I have a hankering to hear the 125i again.)
  If you want further reading there is a thread called something like the Grado e-series thread. Lots of impressions there.


----------



## zombywoof

@Dillan
 Congrats!  Hope you enjoy the RS2e as much as I am.  My initial impressions were like yours.  The clarity and transparency is unlike any headphone I have ever owned.


----------



## JuCaSoMu

I just ordered a Little Dot 1+ with a pair of Voskhods and an ODAC to pair with my Grado sr325is with G cushions. They're already coming all the way down to Costa Rica from the US and Russia so I'll have to wait a long time before getting them. I can't wait to get all of my new toys. I hope it sounds as good as everybody says it does!
 Have a nice day!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

jucasomu said:


> I just ordered a Little Dot 1+ with a pair of Voskhods and an ODAC to pair with my Grado sr325is with* G cushions*. They're already coming all the way down to Costa Rica from the US and Russia so I'll have to wait a long time before getting them. I can't wait to get all of my new toys. I hope it sounds as good as everybody says it does!
> Have a nice day!


 every thing was going so smooth until this. Bro the G cushs ain't a good match with the stock 325is


----------



## JuCaSoMu

williamleonhart said:


> every thing was going so smooth until this. Bro the G cushs ain't a good match with the stock 325is




Hello there! when I first got them I decided that I liked the G cushs better plus I have really bug ears and they are way more comfortable. Like a week ago I put the L cushs back just to compare them again and I'm still on it haha but the comfort factor is still there.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

I'm liking the gs1kis with the L Cush pads. Sounds like a more meaty RS1i.

I do find it doesn't really have that higher treble anymore. The RS1i is seems to have more treble with the L Cush pads on than these do with the L Cush pads on. But when I go back to the G Cush I can def here the treble increase.

I'm not sure about the instrument separation though if it's worse or about the same as the rs1is with L Cush.


I like treble tho so I'm not sure if the L Cush will affect the clarity of the gs1kis to my ears at some point or not.


----------



## Blazer39

dillan said:


> Hey everyone - Guess I am on the hype train too!
> 
> I went to a local dealer yesterday (only one around) and luckily they had most of the E series on display.
> 
> ...


 

 how big the difference between 225e and RS2e?(also is RS2e lighter and more comfortable)
  
 im currently enjoying 225e, i also tried 325e and it was bit heavy but sounded great specially in the bass however it was little bit bright too(depends on source i guess).


----------



## rovopio

blazer39 said:


> how big the difference between 225e and RS2e?(also is RS2e lighter and more comfortable)
> 
> im currently enjoying 225e, i also tried 325e and it was bit heavy but sounded great specially in the bass however it was little bit bright too(depends on source i guess).


 

 rs2e is less bright (shouty) than the 325e, and have punchier midbass. My first pair of rs2e is far more transparent than my 325e, but my second pair (possibly an outlier) does not differ by a lot in it's transparency. You might want to check out ruthieandjohn's post a couple pages ago. He outlined a 325e and rs2e comprehensively.


----------



## CABILLAS

Thanks a lot GreenBow. I hope have soon a sr80e and i will tell muy own impressions. I have Heard all models of i series (except Ps1000) in those years, i have curiosity for the new models.
  


 Now i have a sr325i with Wood inserts and four hole vented, great!
  
 Regards


----------



## XLR8

Quick question are all Grado's made equal?

ie has anyone been to a HP meet and compared their model to someone elses identical model and found they sound the same?

Curious


----------



## GreenBow

jucasomu said:


> Hello there! when I first got them I decided that I liked the G cushs better plus I have really bug ears and they are way more comfortable. Like a week ago I put the L cushs back just to compare them again and I'm still on it haha but the comfort factor is still there.


 
  
 I made a thread about L-cushion comfort. It might not be any good to you but it might be worth a look. 
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/754373/grado-l-cushion-comfort-for-sr225-ps500#post_12461917


----------



## Kerouac

Just came across this thread and saw some RS2e posts (+ very nice pics) on the former page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I had the original RS2 for some months (got it in a LCD-2 trade deal) and I totally agree on the (wonderful) clarity and transparancy part. For most of the music I listened to I found it lacking in the lows though => sold it.
 Btw, I still have a PS500.
  
 Does the RS2e have improved / more bass in the signature compared to the original?


----------



## joseph69

punkmanmatthew said:


> I'm liking the gs1kis with the L Cush pads. Sounds like a more meaty RS1i.
> I do find it doesn't really have that higher treble anymore. The RS1i is seems to have more treble with the L Cush pads on than these do with the L Cush pads on. But when I go back to the G Cush I can def here the treble increase.
> I'm not sure about the instrument separation though if it's worse or about the same as the rs1is with L Cush.
> I like treble tho so I'm not sure if the L Cush will affect the clarity of the gs1kis to my ears at some point or not.


 
  From what your explaining, you might very well enjoy TTVJ flat pads on your RS1i more than   the GS1Ki with either the L/G cushions.


----------



## stacker45

xlr8 said:


> Quick question are all Grado's made equal?
> 
> ie has anyone been to a HP meet and compared their model to someone elses identical model and found they sound the same?
> 
> Curious


 
  
 In my opinion, the answer is no, they don't all sound the same, and not only that, some models don't even look the same! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 After all, it is Grado we're talking about here.


----------



## GreenBow

On page 2204 there is a chart from @ruthieandjohn which includes the RS2 and RS2e. (Edited because I put page 2004, sorry.)
  
 It seems to imply that the RS2e has less bass. However I am not sure why. I thought the e-series was a bit more bassy that the previous generations. Maybe it not measuring bass quantity, but more another bass quality. I think ruthieandjohn will explain.


----------



## Kerouac

greenbow said:


> On page 2004 there is a chart from @ruthieandjohn which includes the RS2 and RS2e.
> 
> It seems to imply that the RS2e has less bass. However I am not sure why. I thought the e-series was a bit more bassy that the previous generations. Maybe it not measuring bass quantity, but more another bass quality. I think ruthieandjohn will explain.


 

 Thanks...found it on page 2204
 Very helpfull chart btw...


----------



## ruthieandjohn

greenbow said:


> On page 2004 there is a chart from @ruthieandjohn which includes the RS2 and RS2e.
> 
> It seems to imply that the RS2e has less bass. However I am not sure why. I thought the e-series was a bit more bassy that the previous generations. Maybe it not measuring bass quantity, but more another bass quality. I think ruthieandjohn will explain.


 
 Indeed the subbass (less than 100 Hz, which is what I compared) is greater on the RS2 than on the RS2e, perhaps because the button on the RS2 grill center renders a bit of a closed nature to the RS2.  
  
 However, in terms of overall performance, RS2e > RS2i > RS2, due to performance in transparency, soundstage, and treble detail.
  
 Interestingly, this is the OPPOSITE of the RS1 series, where I find RS1 > RS1i  > RS1e!
  
 Hope this helps.


----------



## Dillan

blazer39 said:


> how big the difference between 225e and RS2e?(also is RS2e lighter and more comfortable)
> 
> im currently enjoying 225e, i also tried 325e and it was bit heavy but sounded great specially in the bass however it was little bit bright too(depends on source i guess).


 
  
 I only did probably an hour demo of comparisons and now don't have the 225e nearby. Thinking back, the 325e and rs2e are both noticeably different in weight, while the RS2e and 225e are about the same - both very light and comfortable. The only real sound differences would be RS2e sounds slightly more open and transparent. I can't give too much impressions with confidence, but I just remember I really enjoyed the 225e.


----------



## bavinck

ruthieandjohn said:


> Indeed the subbass (less than 100 Hz, which is what I compared) is greater on the RS2 than on the RS2e, perhaps because the button on the RS2 grill center renders a bit of a closed nature to the RS2.
> 
> However, in terms of overall performance, RS2e > RS2i > RS2, due to performance in transparency, soundstage, and treble detail.
> 
> ...




Do you use the g cushion with the rs2e?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

bavinck said:


> Do you use the g cushion with the rs2e?



No, L bowls.


----------



## XLR8

stacker45 said:


> xlr8 said:
> 
> 
> > Quick question are all Grado's made equal?
> ...




Thx stacker for replying. 
Was just curious if the differences are subtle or audible. My concern is that I don't hear what kayandjohns comparison review of the rs1i's suggests.

The physical are definitely visible hehe


----------



## goober-george

I was just browsing through the webs and found some pretty decent deals on some grado headphones. They are sold through newegg.com but the actually seller or company is called ClassyU. Reviews seem to be mixed on their customer service and products so beware and buy at your own risk. One of the reviews state their products were faulty but that was back in 2015 before this sale. 
  
 The Grado SR-60e is only $59.99 which is pretty decent and may be worth taking the risk for. Here is the original link through slickdeals.net.

 http://slickdeals.net/f/8997399-grado-audiophile-headphones-starts-at-59-99
  
 Also, If this is somehow an inappropriate post I apologize in advance, just wanted to post in case anyone is interested.
  
  
 *edit* Additional info found going through the comments:

 "Right before I was about to pull the trigger on a set to upgrade my current Grado Rs1, I noticed that the newegg seller is "Classyu", so I called and messaged Grado to see if they are an authorized reseller and they said no. Grado told me they wouldn't guarantee them nor service any headphones sold via anyone not on their list of authorized resellers. I personally wouldn't want to take the risk of getting a pair of headphones (especially with their price tag) and find out later that Grado cannot service them. I also personally wouldn't risk potentially getting some knock-offs. Sharing this in case that's important to any of you. I'm only trying to look out for everyone here. If you disagree pls don't come down on me with hate as I'm simply looking out for fellow deal seekers.
 Have a great week!"

 Another comment:
 "For what it's worth, if you click on the ClassyU seller ratings, it says the following:
 "Established in 2014 as a subsidiary of a large international wholesale company, Classy U cuts out the middleman to bring its customers the best in quality together with the top brand names in the business at prices that are hard to beat, add to that concierge like customers service, a 45 day return policy and no restocking fees (If returned in resalable condition) for the ultimate treat."
 There is also a phone # 269-767-8662, which thru reverse-lookup, is registered for the South Haven, MI 49090 area, a VoIP number provided by Google Voice.
 I'm wondering if Grado is steering toward their preferred vendor when asked about service/guarantee. On Grado Labs website for "Where to buy", they list Adorama, B&H Photo, Crutchfield, etc. It seems hard to believe that Crutchfield wouldn't be an authorized seller of any of the products they sell.
 I'm on the fence for an upgrade to my SR80i's, which I've enjoyed."


----------



## stacker45

xlr8 said:


> Thx stacker for replying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Grados are known to have subtle, but audible sample to sample sound differences, but it can also be attributed to minor desing modifications.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I just had the delightful privilege of purchasing a pair of Grado RS1e headphones from that Mecca of headphone sales, HeadRoom, in Bozeman, MT. My newly-wed wife Ruthie, of ruthieandjohn fame, and I made a pilgrimage to HeadRoom on our honeymoon trip from Seattle to Ann Arbor and spent the night in Bozeman, MT, home to both HeadRoom and Tyll Hertsens. 

HeadRoom is the only store that I have encountered that relies upon sale of headphones and associated paraphernalia, rather than more general audio, for its business. I saw the broadest inventory in their showroom at 12 E. Main St that I have ever seen, spanning Grado, Sennheiser, Audeze, and others. 

HeadRoom had a rarity for me... the newest version of the Grado RS1e with its drivers nearly flush to the wood and the headband cover in brown rather than black. Every other audio store I have visited only had the black headband version with protruding drivers, which was found by many listeners to be a step down from the RS1i that preceded it. I could never be sure of getting the most recent version without actually seeing them, so on line purchases were risky as well. 

I was assisted by Mike and Jamey, and we had delightful discussions about headphones and HeadRoom. Here is the purchase, captured by wife and fellow headphone aficianado Ruthie:




Store listening to the headphone sounded great, with excellent treble detail and soundstage, and only a touch of the bass "tubbiness" that I noted on the GS1000e. For that headphone, and I suspect for this, bass will improve with burn in, as they share the same 50 mm driver. 

This headphone, after appropriate burn in, will get compared to my other 26 Grados, as noted here. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/808325/huge-comparison-of-almost-all-grado-headphones-post-your-own-comparisons-here-thanks-giogio#post_12583926

At first listen, without benefit of either burn in or comparison to other Grados, these RS1es indeed seem to be as Fortune magazine named them in a review, " The only headphones you will ever need."


----------



## headfry

looking forward to your impressions, John....I would so love it if the issues with the earlier RS1e's have
 been fixed!
  
 ...I love the brand/products and don't like that gray RS1e cloud hanging over Grado.


----------



## XLR8

Very interesting John.
Love the photo


----------



## Jamey Warren

Thanks John and Ruthie for your visit and support. It was a treat to meet such Grado fans! Hope we get to see you again soon, somewhere down the road. CanJam maybe?


----------



## krud484

For anyone interested, I'm selling a vintage SR 80 with the pink drivers in the classifieds. (Here)'s the link.


----------



## joseph69

@ruthieandjohn 
 Looking forward to hearing your impression about the RS1e as well.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Could someone please remind me about Pink and Blackstar driver?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ruthieandjohn said:


> I just had the delightful privilege of purchasing a pair of Grado RS1e headphones from that Mecca of headphone sales, HeadRoom, in Bozeman, MT. My newly-wed wife Ruthie, of ruthieandjohn fame, and I made a pilgrimage to HeadRoom on our honeymoon trip from Seattle to Ann Arbor and spent the night in Bozeman, MT, home to both HeadRoom and Tyll Hertsens.


 
 Wow! I'm looking forward to your review, John! If John deems the (new) RS1e worthy of the RS1 line, there's no reason to skip on it anymore!


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> Could someone please remind me about Pink and Blackstar driver?


 
 William, don't forget about the pink and black star drivers.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> @ruthieandjohn
> Looking forward to hearing your impression about the RS1e as well.


 
  
 One day, I hope to have the chance to visit the ruthieandjohn Grado store, I've heard they even have some very rare, mint, vintage models, such as, the polarity switch version of the HP1000.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> One day, I hope to have the chance to visit the ruthieandjohn Grado store, I've heard they even have some very rare, mint, vintage models, such as, the polarity switch version of the HP1000.


 
 The RS1e (brown) was one of three on my Grado Bucket List, which I have now fulfilled (and which sound FABULOUS, not only to me, but also to Ruthie, who has better ears than I do on distinguishing headphones).
  
 Left now are only the GS2000e and the HF2.  I am on the tour for the GS2000e and expect it in a month or two for a week, and I continue to look for the HF2.


----------



## Dillan

ruthieandjohn said:


> The RS1e (brown) was one of three on my Grado Bucket List, which I have now fulfilled (and which sound FABULOUS, not only to me, but also to Ruthie, who has better ears than I do on distinguishing headphones).
> 
> Left now are only the GS2000e and the HF2.  I am on the tour for the GS2000e and expect it in a month or two for a week, and I continue to look for the HF2.


 
  
 Initial comparisons to the RS2e?
  
 Also, I highly recommend you guys check out that 225e deal on Newegg.. to me it sounded like one of the clearest/cleanest of the E series.


----------



## rgs9200m

I know it's all a matter of personal taste, and my GS1000i was a real favorite of mine (I still have it),
 but to my ears, the PS1000e is just glorious and the pick of the litter to me and even getting better after the 6+ months I have been using it.
  
 The PS's big substantive images that I can see into and the sweetness and non-fatiguing sound combined with that great Grado dynamics and swing factor create a nice balance that is just so great.
 It's very refined up top and in the upper mids that can be painful in headphones that are over the top.
 And the PS1k-e has a very decent bass, not earth-shaking or super-deep or super-fast/detailed like a Stax, but one that fits in without losing control and is well connected to the rest of the spectrum.
  
 The bass is just there organically and does not stand out as something padded on.
 It's great for long term listening I find, where I just zone out and let the music sink in w/o thinking of anything that is wrong or out of place.


----------



## headfry

Continue to love my almost year old GS1000i. PS1000e I'm sure is great,
but for me the weight and price are barriers. Tbe GS1000i is this man's Summit 
hp - even better with Mojo (what an engineering and aesthetic marvel
Mojo is - like something out of a dream or sci fi .....amazing!)


----------



## zombywoof

I am really enjoying my RS2e's.  No doubt that these have kicked all my other headphones off my desk, and I don't see that changing any time soon.  I am going back and forth between the L and G pads (G pads on loan from @dpump...Thanks, Dave), but haven't made up my mind yet.  I will be happy to write more complete impressions after a little more experience with them.  I always find it difficult to put what I am hearing into words.
  
 On another note, I will say that this is the most accommodating, fun thread that I have found on Head-Fi.  Seems like all of the regular contributors, and the not so regular, as well, are supportive of new members to the thread...without exception.  I have just started my Grado journey...late to the party to be sure, but in the short time I have been following this thread, I am really impressed with the thoughtfulness of the comments I have received.  No one appears to have an agenda.  No axes to grind.  No chips on any shoulders.  Not all the threads on Head-Fi can say that.  This is a fun place to be.  Thanks!


----------



## punkmanmatthew

I really want to give the RS2es a proper try.

I still can't get over my RS1is. No grado I've tried has quite matched it yet for what I like.


----------



## rgs9200m

headfry said:


> Continue to love my almost year old GS1000i. PS1000e I'm sure is great,
> but for me the weight and price are barriers. Tbe GS1000i is this man's Summit
> hp - even better with Mojo (what an engineering and aesthetic marvel
> Mojo is - like something out of a dream or sci fi .....amazing!)


 
 It's true the light-as-a-feather weight and feel of the GS is pretty amazing. The problem is you get spoiled by it and will feel most other headphones are heavy. Good luck. Yes, the GS is sure a summit phone (and has been since the original version; I started with that one). Good luck.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Still just LOVING my new Grado RS1e(brown headband version) that I bought at HeadRoom, Bozeman, MT a few days ago. They are fantastically open, realistic, and immersive with Amber Rubarth's "Sessions from the 17th Ward."

I attributed the review statement "the only headphones you will ever need" to the wrong source when I first posted about them. It was Playboy, here, that said that. here


----------



## zombywoof

OK...so I am new to Grado headphones and absolutely loving my RS2e, and was thinking about getting some lower price Grado SR's that I won't worry as much about damaging when I travel.  I am looking at the SR225 and SR325.  I am not looking for portable use or for air travel...would plan to use in the hotel room.
  
 Curious...Newegg is showing some pretty unbelievable prices through a third party supplier called ClassyU.
  
 Example...until 8/13 SR225e is $140 and SR325e is $230.
  
 ClassyU is not listed as an authorized seller on the Grado Labs site.  Has anyone bought through Newegg/ClassyU.  I am naturally skeptical of deals that look too good to be true, and this one smells just a bit funny.  Is it worth the risk for this price?  I have never seen Grados with these levels of discount.  Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## joseph69

zombywoof said:


> OK...so I am new to Grado headphones and absolutely loving my RS2e, and was thinking about getting some lower price Grado SR's that I won't worry as much about damaging when I travel.  I am looking at the SR225 and SR325.  I am not looking for portable use or for air travel...would plan to use in the hotel room.
> 
> Curious...Newegg is showing some pretty unbelievable prices through a third party supplier called ClassyU.
> 
> ...


 
 I think it is worth spending the extra $70.00 for the 25e and making the purchase from an authorized dealer. Or buy a 60/80/125e for even less $ from an authorized dealer and you'll have nothing to worry about.


----------



## lazner

I love my GH1.


----------



## Tentacles

It's been years since I considered buying any headphones >$50; the last decent things I bought were some Westone earphones... W4 maybe? I forget - was quite a while ago.
  
 Anyway, I've been scouring the forums to see what's what, and finally decided to upgrade from my Sennheiser HD 202s, so I've placed an order for the GS2000e. Hopefully they'll be here in the next few days - I'm quite excited about that!
  
 I mostly listen to a bit of rock, jazz, some female vocal stuff, bit of 80s pop... Hopefully these will work out nicely.


----------



## Dillan

tentacles said:


> It's been years since I considered buying any headphones >$50; the last decent things I bought were some Westone earphones... W4 maybe? I forget - was quite a while ago.
> 
> Anyway, I've been scouring the forums to see what's what, and finally decided to upgrade from my Sennheiser HD 202s, so I've placed an order for the GS2000e. Hopefully they'll be here in the next few days - I'm quite excited about that!
> 
> I mostly listen to a bit of rock, jazz, some female vocal stuff, bit of 80s pop... Hopefully these will work out nicely.


 

 Awesome man, congrats! I am sure the newest product from Grado will surely deliver good performance for you.


----------



## Tentacles

dillan said:


> Awesome man, congrats! I am sure the newest product from Grado will surely deliver good performance for you.


 

 Thanks! I'm sure I'll be very happy with them. Now I just need to decide whether some sort of DAC is a requirement or whether it's blasphemy to just plug them directly into my MacBook...


----------



## headfry

very exciting! Congrats!
  

 ...if you want improved SQ check out the Mojo - amazing dac, as good as everyone's saying!
 Sounds great with my Grado SR325e and GS1000i. I do recommend considering high quality software to gently tweak
 the eq to your liking (have Amarra for Tidal, Pure Music with eq plugins and on IOS
 Captune and Kaisertone).
  
  
 ...another dac possibility might be the Burson Conductor Air - haven't heard one but great reviews already.
  
 If the above are over your price range....the Audioquest Dragonfly Red looks like a top choice.
 alas, haven't heard the Dragonfly Red either.


----------



## Dillan

This might be an unpopular opinion but I think you'd be just fine powering it straight from the MacBook. Save some money for something else. The headphones make the actual difference in sound not really the Dac. That route is a slippery slope of overspending trust me! 

They're very efficient and don't need more power than your Mac can handle. Just IMO


----------



## headfry

zombywoof
/custom/huddle/headfi/img/badges/badge_100.v1509773630.png
  
  
  

 
OK...so I am new to Grado headphones and absolutely loving my RS2e, and was thinking about getting some lower price Grado SR's that I won't worry as much about damaging when I travel.  I am looking at the SR225 and SR325.  I am not looking for portable use or for air travel...would plan to use in the hotel room.
  
  
  



    
  


   ===========================================================
  
 +1 for 325e...the 225e I'm sure is great but you may be left wondering what you're missing out on w/the 325e. Love mine,
 they are my travelling hp's, GS1000i stay at home! The 325e are really good, but to my ear benefits from a slight eq
 to slightly tame the highs...they are a little bright otherwise. Like the GS's they sound great at low volumes too!
  
  
 BTW, love your your avatar and member name! Long live FZ!


----------



## Tentacles

Thank you both for your suggestions.  I'm sure they'll be fine direct from the MacBook. If I add a Dragonfly or something, it'll be just out of curiosity -- if I can avoid obsessing over minutiae I know I'll be happier. I really just needed some nice headphones to listen to at lowish volume while I'm programming, and I wanted to get something nice enough that I wasn't going to be second guessing whether I should have dropped more cash on them.


----------



## cygnusx

That's the beauty of listening to music. You decide. Listen to it with your Mac and if it sounds good to you, then I think your good. Good luck!


----------



## dr cornelius

zombywoof said:


> OK...so I am new to Grado headphones and absolutely loving my RS2e, and was thinking about getting some lower price Grado SR's that I won't worry as much about damaging when I travel.  I am looking at the SR225 and SR325.  I am not looking for portable use or for air travel...would plan to use in the hotel room.
> 
> Curious...Newegg is showing some pretty unbelievable prices through a third party supplier called ClassyU.
> 
> ...


 

 I would only go with an authorized dealer...  I leave my RS2e’s at home, and I bring along a pair of 125e’s in my briefcase for work.  I really like the sound of the 125’s, and I also like the comfort of the S-cush pads that they come with...


----------



## punkmanmatthew

ruthieandjohn said:


> The RS1e (brown) was one of three on my Grado Bucket List, which I have now fulfilled (and which sound FABULOUS, not only to me, but also to Ruthie, who has better ears than I do on distinguishing headphones).
> 
> Left now are only the GS2000e and the HF2.  I am on the tour for the GS2000e and expect it in a month or two for a week, and I continue to look for the HF2.




Is the treble rolled off compared to the GS1ki or RS1i?

How's the transparency ?


----------



## Oteil

dillan said:


> This might be an unpopular opinion but I think you'd be just fine powering it straight from the MacBook. Save some money for something else. The headphones make the actual difference in sound not really the Dac. That route is a slippery slope of overspending trust me!
> 
> They're very efficient and don't need more power than your Mac can handle. Just IMO


 
  
 This. I have blind tested for fun switching between my Mac-mini and using my Dragonfly Red. Failed miserably.....I couldn't tell one bit of difference. The Apple hardware is quite good and has plenty of juice for the Grados. Just let your ears decide, although before testing myself I could swear the Dragonfly sounded better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Enjoy your Grados
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love them all.


----------



## HeavenNotes

oteil said:


> This. I have blind tested for fun switching between my Mac-mini and using my Dragonfly Red. Failed miserably.....I couldn't tell one bit of difference. The Apple hardware is quite good and has plenty of juice for the Grados. Just let your ears decide, although before testing myself I could swear the Dragonfly sounded better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hello.  I would buy Bitperfect and you will be in love using any Grados.  My 0.02.


----------



## Dillan

Not to drift off topic but my thread here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/815376/rising-cost-of-audiophile-equipment-and-importance-of-bias-blind-testing

Actually has some good info on dacs amps and cables. (Sorry for the ranting in there hehe)


----------



## zombywoof

@joseph69
@dr cornelius
 Thanks for the comments.  I agree that it would be better to buy from an authorized retailer for all the obvious reasons...but, I do like a good deal.  I was thinking that buying from Newegg wouldn't be much different than buying used, which I have not hesitated to do in the past.  I may wander back over to Audio Advice and listen to the 125-225-325 series before I make a decision.  Thanks again.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

punkmanmatthew said:


> Is the treble rolled off compared to the GS1ki or RS1i?
> 
> How's the transparency ?



I am traveling with the RS1e and won't be back home to my other Grados to compare them to the RS2e or GH1 until next week. 

That said, there is no sign of rolled off treble in the sound of these RS1e (brown headband version). Transparency is as good as the best of my Grados, based on recollection, except maybe the SR325i.

I have been listening to a playlist of what I call "Headphone Greats" with the RS1es, which includes such headphone-highlighting pieces as Dave Brubeck's "Take Five," Chesky's binaural "When the Saints Come Marching In," and Hudson Shad's "I'm Looking Over A Four Leaf Clover" and many others. Though I listen to them a lot with many different headphones, I still am discovering new things in each of these with the RS1es, suggesting that these headphones are going to be one of my top performers, and WAY BETTER than the original RS1e I heard (black band protruding driver version).


----------



## Liu Junyuan

RS2e has been "blowing me away" the past two days while I am traveling.

I have much more to say about these headphones, which I think are just wonderful, when I return home.

RS2e very highly recommended. I am fairly certain I will be keeping these "in my rotation."


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

oteil said:


> This. I have blind tested for fun switching between my Mac-mini and using my Dragonfly Red. Failed miserably.....I couldn't tell one bit of difference. The Apple hardware is quite good and has plenty of juice for the Grados. Just let your ears decide, although before testing myself I could swear the Dragonfly sounded better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It's not that I don't agree with you guys on the Dragonfly, but I'd have to disagree on saying DAC/amp as a whole is unnecessary to drive Grados... This is because those Dragonfly, DACport, Fiio, iBasso, Musiland etc. aren't much better (if better at all) than the Macbook's output. Go for an used O2+ODAC combo and you'll see how much it uplifts your Grados.


----------



## rovopio

williamleonhart said:


> It's not that I don't agree with you guys on the Dragonfly, but I'd have to disagree on saying DAC/amp as a whole is unnecessary to drive Grados... This is because those Dragonfly, DACport, Fiio, iBasso, Musiland etc. aren't much better (if better at all) than the Macbook's output. Go for an used O2+ODAC combo and you'll see how much it uplifts your Grados.


 
  
 Centrance DACPort is that bad?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Yep. It's a total waste of money IMHO.


----------



## headfry

For low volume listening the MB's headphone jack will be fine. 

For those who listen with rapt attention, esp. for
frequent and extended listening sessions (probably most of the readers on this site), 
something better may increase enjoyment + satisfaction
greatly. As the MB's headphone jack is quite good....Mojo, Burson Air Conductor or Grace M9XX
are models to check out, IF something better is desired and the cost is affordable and worth it to you.

At the same time, there will always be something different and/or better out there, 
so being careful with purchases is always a good idea. Don't take the hype to heart 
too much...be patient.... I waited close to a year to buy my Mojo and appreciate it much more,
and got to fully explore the enjoyment for
my previous dac/amp - the superb for the price ALO 
the Island - which was fairly quickly discontinued - I think because it required a computer, couldn't
work with smartphones or tablets.

Aside from superb sq from Mojo - totally worthwhile upgrade for me -
it has liberated me from using my bulky laptop as my only usable source -
my iPhone or iPad give the same great results... so much nicer (so small, handy and light) form factor!



Only you can determine your audio gear needs and budget. Everyone has different requirements....
and patience can pay off.


----------



## zombywoof

headfry said:


> Only you can determine your audio gear needs and budget. Everyone has different requirements....
> and patience can pay off.


 
 I totally agree.  I went through the DAC/AMP upgrade cycle (last was the M9XX), and ended up that I was perfectly happy listening to the headphone out of my receiver or CD deck.  I have a JDS C5 that I use for my portable rig with iPod 160Gb, and it performs very well with my RS2e, and other headphones.  Everyone's ears are different, everyone's needs are different, everyone's budget is different.  Lots of variables.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Also liked the c5d a lot with my rs1i. Even though I've moved on to the m9xx, I still keep the c5d which I find to be a good match with Grados.


----------



## headfry

ruthieandjohn said:


> I am traveling with the RS1e and won't be back home to my other Grados to compare them to the RS2e or GH1 until next week.
> 
> That said, there is no sign of rolled off treble in the sound of these RS1e (brown headband version). Transparency is as good as the best of my Grados, based on recollection, except maybe the SR325i.
> 
> I have been listening to a playlist of what I call "Headphone Greats" with the RS1es, which includes such headphone-highlighting pieces as Dave Brubeck's "Take Five," Chesky's binaural "When the Saints Come Marching In," and Hudson Shad's "I'm Looking Over A Four Leaf Clover" and many others. Though I listen to them a lot with many different headphones, I still am discovering new things in each of these with the RS1es, suggesting that these headphones are going to be one of my top performers, and WAY BETTER than the original RS1e I heard (black band protruding driver version).





Looking forward to your impressions....as I'm 
sure many others here are....


----------



## GreenBow

headfry said:


> For low volume listening the MB's headphone jack will be fine.
> 
> For those who listen with rapt attention, esp. for
> frequent and extended listening sessions (probably most of the readers on this site),
> ...


 
  
 I used to listen to music straight from my PC on my SR125i, and i loved it. Haha!
  
 The motherboard of my self built PC is an H97-Plus from Asus. It has a Realtec sound chip. Anyway I bought a Meridian Explorer and it sounded better, but not by much. It had a more solid and transparent sound but was less airy and was a bit narrower. Then i did waht you did and bought the Mojo. At first the Mojo didn't wow me: the detail did, but overall I was left a little cold. I decided since it had more detail I would stick with it. Then I discovered bitperfect and the rest is history, and I love my Mojo now.


----------



## Dillan

My RS2e's are the brown leather headband, but I know they made ones with the black headband at first. I believe the RS1e changes sound signatures when it went to brown because they also moved the ear cup positioning right?
  
 Did the RS2e's change sound at all or was it purely the change in color of the headband?


----------



## stacker45

lazner said:


> I love my GH1.


 
  
 Me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 By the way, I just finnished watching the ''Queen Rocks Montréal'' DVD, that was recorded in 1981, in my home town. I have to admit that I cringed a bit when I pressed play, after att this is a 35 years old recording.
  
 Well, my worries were unfounded, this concert sounds like a fresh recording. I used my Grado GR10e, and these things seem to sound better everytime I use them.
  
 The drum sounded deep and thight, and Freddy Mercury, who I think was one of the greatest signers of his era, had never sounded better.
  
 Grado might be relatively new to the IEM scene, but they either did their homework, or they got very lucky!


----------



## rockfan1972

Looking opinion of the Grado club for the next Grado headphones.
  
 Currently have SR225, HD600, K701, HE500 but I want to upgrade SR225 to  a higher level.
 Seek opinion about rs1 or higher model with emotion and relative fidelity.
  
 Which model best would fit in my inventory mainly for old/new rock and jazz on desktop system?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Rs2e

(Echo me, guys!)


----------



## glockhit

stacker45 said:


> Nice...Mr Grado, I hope you're taking notes!


 

 I just completed these including the custom color Manta leather headband. I said I would post it when it was complete so hear it is. A 325e with feather light burl cups from Yew Woodworks.The sound is quite nice. And they are so light you don't even know they are on your head. Much better to my ears than the stock 325e with aluminum cups.


----------



## zombywoof

williamleonhart said:


> Rs2e
> 
> (Echo me, guys!)


 

 Ditto!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  RS2e is the best of all the Grado's I demo'ed...with possible exception of GS1000.


----------



## rockfan1972

williamleonhart said:


> Rs2e
> 
> (Echo me, guys!)


 
 You want to save me money ...


----------



## dr cornelius

zombywoof said:


> Ditto!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Did you demo the latest version of the  RS1e at your store before you settled on your RS2e's?    I’m wondering how the RS2e’s sound vs the tan headband RS1e.


----------



## zombywoof

dr cornelius said:


> Did you demo the latest version of the  RS1e at your store before you settled on your RS2e's?    I’m wondering how the RS2e’s sound vs the tan headband RS1e.


 
 No, I was able to demo the RS1 and RS2, but not the e-versions.  I found the RS1 and RS2 to sound so similar as to be indistinguishable to my ears.  I thought that the GS1000 (don't know which version it was) was also similar to the RS1/RS2; sound stage was a bit wider, and the ability to locate different instruments may have been a bit better than the RS1/RS2 models.  I was not able to A-B the headphones, but I listened to the same tracks on each.  And the GS1000 had the deeper G cushions.  I would guess that this has some influence on sound stage.  I have been going back and forth between the L and G cushions on my RS2e this week, and I think there is an improvement in the sound stage with the G cushions.
  
 Along with my demo of the RS1 and RS2, I relied on the information compiled by @ruthieandjohn to make the final decision on the less expensive of the RS models.  No regrets!


----------



## zombywoof

glockhit said:


> I just completed these including the custom color Manta leather headband. I said I would post it when it was complete so hear it is. A 325e with feather light burl cups from Yew Woodworks.The sound is quite nice. And they are so light you don't even know they are on your head. Much better to my ears than the stock 325e with aluminum cups.


 
 Gorgeous headphones!  Especially love the burl cups.


----------



## glockhit

zombywoof said:


> Gorgeous headphones!  Especially love the burl cups.


 

 Thanks I appreciate that. Yew Woodworks does a nice job. I wanted a higher gloss so I did re-spray them with clear. I also did a cream leather car interior dye job on my black leather. Had the leather dye kit left over from my BMW M5 interior job. Perfect color to match the wood.
  
 I still have a few Grado's left but sold and traded many in the past. Decided to keep this one though. It took months to get the parts from over sea. I now mostly use my ZMF Omni. In fact as I type this I'm listening to them. Beautiful sounding headphone.
 Sorry to drag this on so long. I have been enjoying grado headphones for 12 plus years and during that time have owned most of them.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

dr cornelius said:


> Did you demo the latest version of the  RS1e at your store before you settled on your RS2e's?    I’m wondering how the RS2e’s sound vs the tan headband RS1e.



I have the RS2e, and it is second only to my GS1000i as my favorite Grado headphone. 

However, I JUST bought the brown headband version of the RS1e while on a driving trip across the US. In listening to it, even new with less than 10 hours of use, I find it phenomenal and able to disclose new nuances in music I thought I knew well. I plan to compare it to both my RS2e and my GS1000i when I return to home, where they are, in a few days, but just working from memory, I would say it is in the same class and could even be better!


----------



## GreenBow

@glockhit those 325e are excellent.


----------



## glockhit

Thanks. My 5th pair of custom grado's. Great sounding cans. My favorite was the grado MartinCustomAudio with v4 drivers.The cups were specially made for a deep bass with huge dimension and space. I should never have sold them. He stopped making them. Rare to find now. If you want to see some grado eye candy at it's best log on to www.martincustomaudio.com Real works of art. I wish he was still making his grado versions. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## joseph69

glockhit said:


> Thanks. My 5th pair of custom grado's. Great sounding cans. My favorite was the grado MartinCustomAudio with v4 drivers.The cups were specially made for a deep bass with huge dimension and space. I should never have sold them. He stopped making them. Rare to find now. If you want to see some grado eye candy at it's best log on to www.martincustomaudio.com Real works of art. I wish he was still making his grado versions. Absolutely beautiful.


 
 These are absolutely gorgeous!!!
 Didn't another member buy these from you? I just can't remember who, but I'm pretty sure a photo of these was posted not so long ago by the proud new owner


----------



## vinch

Hi im a newbie on this things but im verry eager to go into this hobby, i am looking forward on buying a head phone and a porta amp since im using a mobile phone. And my picks are grado sr80e with fiio a3 porta amp. Would the amp give more boost to the head phones and how many pecentage would it give? Or just stand alone with the grado sr80e? Any body here had this item? Thanks


----------



## glockhit

joseph69 said:


> These are absolutely gorgeous!!!
> Didn't another member buy these from you? I just can't remember who, but I'm pretty sure a photo of these was posted not so long ago by the proud new owner


 

 Yes another member did buy them. And if he's got more sense than me will keep them forever. The sound was amazing. I didn't know he posted a photo.  The wood used was an exotic African wood that was pretty expensive. He also made the headband,gimbals and rodblocks and of course the cups.I was about to start another custom grado project and needed to free up some funds.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

If I could win the lottery I'd hire someone to make me 100 pairs of custom grados...


----------



## glockhit

williamleonhart said:


> If I could win the lottery I'd hire someone to make me 100 pairs of custom grados...


Good man!


----------



## dr cornelius

ruthieandjohn said:


> I have the RS2e, and it is second only to my GS1000i as my favorite Grado headphone.
> 
> However, I JUST bought the brown headband version of the RS1e while on a driving trip across the US. In listening to it, even new with less than 10 hours of use, I find it phenomenal and able to disclose new nuances in music I thought I knew well. I plan to compare it to both my RS2e and my GS1000i when I return to home, where they are, in a few days, but just working from memory, I would say it is in the same class and could even be better!


 
 I’m definitely interested in your comparison between your new RS1e and 2e.  Not to take away the stellar performance of the 2e, but sometimes I wonder if its popularity is due to the general dislike of the first generation RS1e...  The original 1e left a space for the 2e to fill, and for $200 less, but if the newer 1e sounds better, then the balance might change...


----------



## GreenBow

@glockhit yes definitely, another stunning set of headphones.
  
 A while ago I was all for modding my 225e, but I think I backed out. However tonight I had a shock with them. I was listening to BFBS Radio. (That British Forces Broadcasting Service Radio, and it's rocking quite a lot of the time.)
  
 Anyway I had my Chord Mojo linked up to my desktop Q Acoustic BT3 and the sound was nice. I decided to put my headphones on an melt into the surroundings. This was the unpleasant surprise they sounded thin and no bass. I think it was because the signal was only 80kbps which is not unusual for DAB in the UK. We have not adopted DAB+ yet and there's really no bandwidth left.
  
 I mean my 225e sound OK on CD source ripped to FLAC, so I have to deduce it's the source quality. However the source sounded rich and luscious through my speakers. (Literally my eyes started to water thinking about how good the music and its tone sounded, on my speakers.)
  
 Maybe the 225e just don't so such weak source. I think the lowest bit rate I ever used before was 128kbps MP3, and they were fine. I think however at the conclusion is, I could use some headphones with a bit more body. Either that or put this behind me and check out some more tracks.
  
 Anyway what I am waffling about is that some modding might be the key. (It's OK @DavidA I still have your Dynomat idea in mind. I think the only worry is how thick the Dynomat is and would it alter the size of the chamber. It's thin stuff though.)


----------



## glockhit

greenbow said:


> @glockhit
> yes definitely, another stunning set of headphones.
> 
> A while ago I was all for modding my 225e, but I think I backed out. However tonight I had a shock with them. I was listening to BFBS Radio. (That British Forces Broadcasting Service Radio, and it's rocking quite a lot of the time.)
> ...


Don't get me wrong I love my grado headphones but I also own a ZMF Omni. They are a bit pricey but it sounds like just the cup of tea you would like. I use them with my Mojo through a MacBook Pro and the combination is rich, spacious, extremely detailed sound with great non fatigued highs just perfectly crystal clear.


----------



## bpcans

heavennotes said:


> Hello.  I would buy Bitperfect and you will be in love using any Grados.  My 0.02.


I would agree with you sir. Bitperfect is a good place to start.


----------



## DavidA

Quote:


greenbow said:


> @glockhit yes definitely, another stunning set of headphones.
> 
> A while ago I was all for modding my 225e, but I think I backed out. However tonight I had a shock with them. I was listening to BFBS Radio. (That British Forces Broadcasting Service Radio, and it's rocking quite a lot of the time.)
> 
> ...


 
 Hi GB, the dynamat is quite thin, 1.5mm thick and will be even thinner once you press it to stick to the cup.  This is the latest build that I did, SR-225i drivers in rosewood cups, SMC connectors, dynamat around the cups, sorbothane on the back of the drivers, cable is Canare star-quad sleeved with glow in the dark paracord, and a little extra padding on the headband.

  
 It sounds better with G pads to me but my GF likes the L pads better, just a preference to sound signature.  It sounds great but the 225e driver is better and the ypsilon driver is even better still.  There is also a new driver being made by another company (Nhoord) so I might try them also.


----------



## Dillan

vinch said:


> Hi im a newbie on this things but im verry eager to go into this hobby, i am looking forward on buying a head phone and a porta amp since im using a mobile phone. And my picks are grado sr80e with fiio a3 porta amp. Would the amp give more boost to the head phones and how many pecentage would it give? Or just stand alone with the grado sr80e? Any body here had this item? Thanks




I own the 80e and really love it. Try it without the amp I think you could save your money for something else as a phone or laptop power them just fine!


----------



## Dillan

Also I'm echoing everyone else and saying RS2e all the way! It was my favorite when I auditioned the whole SR and RS lineup. It really is a phenomenal headphone.


----------



## whirlwind

glockhit said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > @glockhit
> ...


 
 That is a beautiful custom Grado you posted ....very nice, what size driver was used ?
  
 I am going to be ordering a ZMF Omni real soon, i have read through the whole Omni thread and have asked Zack many questions....I think these may be just what I am looking for to compliment the HD800 and RS1.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> *I am going to be ordering a ZMF Omni real soon*, i have read through the whole Omni thread and have asked Zack many questions....I think these may be just what I am looking for to compliment the HD800 and RS1.


 
 Right now there are 4- ZMF Omni (Walnut) HP's left in stock for $100.00 off.
(HERE) is the link.


----------



## glockhit

whirlwind said:


> That is a beautiful custom Grado you posted ....very nice, what size driver was used ?
> 
> I am going to be ordering a ZMF Omni real soon, i have read through the whole Omni thread and have asked Zack many questions....I think these may be just what I am looking for to compliment the HD800 and RS1.


Thank you. Rather then go with a V7 driver I decided to use the driver from my 325e. With the spalted maple wood cups I knew the 325e was a perfect match in terms of sound. I am an acoustic guitar player and prefer the acoustic sound that the Omni is known for thanks to Zacks background in acoustic instruments and design. I will not be selling the Omni. I have a feeling based on what you were saying about your musical/sound taste you'll be very happy with the Omni. Good luck in your future purchase. It's nice to see these smaller companies like ZMF and Grado so successful. I know they have my support. Both outstanding world class headphones.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > *I am going to be ordering a ZMF Omni real soon*, i have read through the whole Omni thread and have asked Zack many questions....I think these may be just what I am looking for to compliment the HD800 and RS1.
> ...


 
 Yes, I saw that Joseph, I am still deciding what wood that I want.....Zach has some nice deals on B stock items at times also.
 Those walnut cups are beautiful.


----------



## whirlwind

glockhit said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > That is a beautiful custom Grado you posted ....very nice, what size driver was used ?
> ...


 
 Yeah, Zach used to make guitars and will tune your headphones to your liking, and even offer one free tune if you do not like what you receive.
  
 I sent Zach the music that i will be listening to with these cans , so he has everything he needs to suit my needs.
  
 I asked many questions and without hearing these cans, just going by Zach's answers to my questions....these seem to tick the boxes that I am interested in.


----------



## Win0ver

vinch said:


> Hi im a newbie on this things but im verry eager to go into this hobby, i am looking forward on buying a head phone and a porta amp since im using a mobile phone. And my picks are grado sr80e with fiio a3 porta amp. Would the amp give more boost to the head phones and how many pecentage would it give? Or just stand alone with the grado sr80e? Any body here had this item? Thanks


 
  
 Keep in mind, open headphones like Grados leak a lot of sound, and don't isolate at all, so they aren't always a good fit for portable. (Everyone will hear your music, and you will hear everything around you.)
  
 Grados are also pretty easy to drive; for the same price you'd be better of buying sr225e without amp.


----------



## zombywoof

win0ver said:


> Grados are also pretty easy to drive; for the same price you'd be better of buying sr225e without amp.


 
@vinch
 I agree with @Win0ver.
 Seems like the debate regarding whether "to amp" or "not to amp" is more seriously discussed for Grados than any other headphone, yet there are plenty of headphones with similar specs.  I am not a proponent of one or the other.  I listen directly from the headphone out of my Onkyo CD deck when at home, and with iPod 160Gb/JDS C5 amp combo at my desk.  Either way, the sound is exceptional.  I do not usually listen directly from my laptop.  With Grados, I would suggest buying the best model you can manage, budget wise ( in my opinion the headphones are the single most important link in the chain), and fussing about the amp question later.


----------



## whirlwind

I just pre-ordered this bluray & cd combo after watching this video
  
  

  
 I can't wait to watch the bluray with both the RS1 and the Omni.


----------



## glockhit

vinch said:


> Hi im a newbie on this things but im verry eager to go into this hobby, i am looking forward on buying a head phone and a porta amp since im using a mobile phone. And my picks are grado sr80e with fiio a3 porta amp. Would the amp give more boost to the head phones and how many pecentage would it give? Or just stand alone with the grado sr80e? Any body here had this item? Thanks


I think you might be a lot better off with an SR80e for home only (not travel/commuting) or a Sennheiser Momentum earlier model over ear for both. Very good sound proofing and closed back. Will not disturb others.The Sennheiser is really cheap now at 1/3 the original cost or less if purchased used on the headphone/for sale forum here. Excellent quality sound with a phone. Really don't need an amp for your particular usage.


----------



## GreenBow

davida said:


> Hi GB, the dynamat is quite thin, 1.5mm thick and will be even thinner once you press it to stick to the cup.  This is the latest build that I did, SR-225i drivers in rosewood cups, SMC connectors, dynamat around the cups, sorbothane on the back of the drivers, cable is Canare star-quad sleeved with glow in the dark paracord, and a little extra padding on the headband.
> 
> 
> It sounds better with G pads to me but my GF likes the L pads better, just a preference to sound signature.  It sounds great but the 225e driver is better and the ypsilon driver is even better still.  There is also a new driver being made by another company (Nhoord) so I might try them also.


 
  
 You know I often wondered whether the real difference between the i-series and the e-series was just an new cable.
  
 Thank you for the info again.


----------



## HeavenNotes

Hello.  I have found that my  MS2i with the G original Grado cushion and paired with Asgar II sounds amazing!!!  It is a very open sound with detail and separation.  I´m enjoying it.


----------



## DavidA

greenbow said:


> You know I often wondered whether the real difference between the i-series and the e-series was just an new cable.
> 
> Thank you for the info again.


 
 between the 225i and 225e, the drivers are quite different sounding and I don't think the cables made much difference.  The 225e driver seems to respond to modding better than the 225i from my limited experimenting between them so far.  The 60i driver seems to have the largest changes with modding so far, I think that's why many started modding with them but the new drivers coming out like the ypsilon, magnum v7 and nhoord are better designed and from my working with the ypsilon, sound better than most of the Grado drivers used in RS/SR series that I've heard so far.


----------



## GreenBow

OK I know this is the GFC, but I have been playing this over and over. Alanis Morrisette - Everything https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6kLbDHu0yc


----------



## Mightygrey

heavennotes said:


> Hello.  I have found that my  MS2i with the G original Grado cushion and paired with Asgar II sounds amazing!!!  It is a very open sound with detail and separation.  I´m enjoying it.


 
 I have those cans and that amp...and my G-cush pads will be arriving this week - looking forward to it!


----------



## Smileyko

Need a little help here. I have the 500e, the PM2, the Nighthawk and the HEX. I am going to HK tomorrow and I just got that little itch and just wondering if upgrading to the PS1000e is worth it. Or maybe wait for the Ether Flow to get into Hong Kong? Any thoughts? Most Thankful.


----------



## Dillan

smileyko said:


> Need a little help here. I have the 500e, the PM2, the Nighthawk and the HEX. I am going to HK tomorrow and I just got that little itch and just wondering if upgrading to the PS1000e is worth it. Or maybe wait for the Ether Flow to get into Hong Kong? Any thoughts? Most Thankful.




Never heard either but for what it's worth I think build quality and technology will be better with Ether but sound quality on Grado is better. I personally think the Ethers are overrated but I've only heard the non flow version and the electrostat demo.


----------



## joseph69

smileyko said:


> Need a little help here. I have the 500e, the PM2, the Nighthawk and the HEX. I am going to HK tomorrow and I just got that little itch and just wondering if upgrading to the PS1000e is worth it. Or maybe wait for the Ether Flow to get into Hong Kong? Any thoughts? Most Thankful.


 
 Never heard any of the HP's you've mentioned, but I've owned the PS1Ke and it was an excellent HP which I would highly recommend, but in the end I preferred the PS1K. I owned the PS1K for quite a while before buying the (e) and selling the PS1K, but if I wasn't able to buy a BNIB NOS PS1K (not into buying used HP's) after realizing I preferred the PS1K I wouldn't have had any regrets about keeping (e) series.
 It all comes down to your personal tastes.


----------



## bavinck

dillan said:


> Never heard either but for what it's worth I think build quality and technology will be better with Ether but sound quality on Grado is better. I personally think the Ethers are overrated but I've only heard the non flow version and the electrostat demo.




I bought the ether c v2 and was super disappointed in the sq for price. Everyone said it was amazingly detailed, but my rs2e are easily more detailed. Grado is a great sq/price point.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Never heard any of the HP's you've mentioned, but I've owned the PS1Ke and it was an excellent HP which I would highly recommend, but in the end I preferred the PS1K. I owned the PS1K for quite a while before buying the (e) and selling the PS1K, but if I wasn't able to buy a BNIB NOS PS1K (not into buying used HP's) after realizing I preferred the PS1K I wouldn't have had any regrets about keeping (e) series.
> It all comes down to your personal tastes.


 
  
 This is why I love my dealer. After comparing both for 3 days, I too, ened up preferring my PS1k.
  
 As I've said before though, when you get to this level, ''different'', becomes the key word, not ''better''.
  
 .


----------



## Tentacles

New acquisition - so far I'm enjoying them! It's been suggested that I give them a good long time to burn in to see what they're ultimately going to sound like, but they do already appear to have the qualities I was hoping for (clarity, separation and tight/sufficient bass) so I think all will be well.
  
 I feel that they're a little warmer sounding that the PS500es I tried previously. They definitely feel more spacious.
  
 My wife's review: "They're huge!".


----------



## Dillan

tentacles said:


> New acquisition - so far I'm enjoying them! It's been suggested that I give them a good long time to burn in to see what they're ultimately going to sound like, but they do already appear to have the qualities I was hoping for (clarity, separation and tight/sufficient bass) so I think all will be well.
> 
> I feel that they're a little warmer sounding that the PS500es I tried previously. They definitely feel more spacious.
> 
> My wife's review: "They're huge!".




Beautiful! I wonder how they compare to the RS2e. I'm already looking for a new Grado headphone


----------



## krud484

tentacles said:


> New acquisition - so far I'm enjoying them! It's been suggested that I give them a good long time to burn in to see what they're ultimately going to sound like, but they do already appear to have the qualities I was hoping for (clarity, separation and tight/sufficient bass) so I think all will be well.
> 
> I feel that they're a little warmer sounding that the PS500es I tried previously. They definitely feel more spacious.
> 
> My wife's review: "They're huge!".


 

 Congrats! Be sure to stop by @ESL-1's thread for the GS2ke to talk shop.




 I'm in the minority here, but these just might be my own personal endgame with Grado.


----------



## zombywoof

I am thoroughly enjoying my RS2e.  Looking for an SR to compliment them, and to use while on the road (not portable, though...spend a lot of time in hotel rooms).  I am watching a used pair of SR325i (Gold) for $170.  Seems like a good price.  Anyone with experience with these?  Saw the comparison done by @ruthieandjohn.  Looks like these fare pretty well against the other SR325.  The price seems good.


----------



## Dillan

zombywoof said:


> I am thoroughly enjoying my RS2e.  Looking for an SR to compliment them, and to use while on the road (not portable, though...spend a lot of time in hotel rooms).  I am watching a used pair of SR325i (Gold) for $170.  Seems like a good price.  Anyone with experience with these?  Saw the comparison done by @ruthieandjohn
> .  Looks like these fare pretty well against the other SR325.  The price seems good.



Personally I think the i generation of the SR series was really special. Saying that though, the 225e was one of the best Grado headphones I have ever heard for the price. But I definitely don't think you'd go wrong with a used 325i as long as it was taken care of. I have never heard it so can't comment. (But the 60i was one of my favorites of all time)


----------



## trellus

zombywoof said:


> I am thoroughly enjoying my RS2e.  Looking for an SR to compliment them, and to use while on the road (not portable, though...spend a lot of time in hotel rooms).  I am watching a used pair of SR325i (Gold) for $170.  Seems like a good price.  Anyone with experience with these?  Saw the comparison done by @ruthieandjohn.  Looks like these fare pretty well against the other SR325.  The price seems good.


 

 That is (in my opinion) an excellent price for the SR325i (Gold) and I'm jealous because I'm looking out for some!


----------



## Tentacles

krud484 said:


> Congrats! Be sure to stop by @ESL-1's thread for the GS2ke to talk shop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for the suggestion - I'll go have a read over there! I can see why these may be considered a possible endgame within the current Grado range. That said, had I tried the PS500e and these side by side, or maybe the RS1e (who knows!) I'm not sure which I'd end up with. I did like how the smaller headphones were less physically present for while I'm working. On the other hand, the sound of these seemed to suck me in a lot more - I found myself forgetting what I was coding a few times this afternoon.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> This is why I love my dealer. After comparing both for 3 days, I too, ended up preferring my PS1K.
> As I've said before though, when you get to this level, ''different'', becomes the key word, not ''better''.


 
 Same here…IIRC I spent +/-120hrs with the (e) series before I missed my PS1K.
 I just preferred the PS1K over the (e) but neither was "better" than the other, just different.


----------



## maddin

@zombywoof: I have the SR325i and together with my Alessandro pro (modded) they are my favourite Grados. For me the SR325i has wonderful mids, they excell for singer songwriter stuff and guitarmusic. But they are also the grados with the most pronounced highs. So, if you are coming from the e-series, where the highs are more tamed this will be different. I have also the SR325e but I prefer the SR325i most of the times (unless when I am very tired, than the more relaxed SR325e is more easy listening...)


----------



## zombywoof

maddin said:


> @zombywoof: I have the SR325i and together with my Alessandro pro (modded) they are my favourite Grados. For me the SR325i has wonderful mids, they excell for singer songwriter stuff and guitarmusic. But they are also the grados with the most pronounced highs. So, if you are coming from the e-series, where the highs are more tamed this will be different. I have also the SR325e but I prefer the SR325i most of the times (unless when I am very tired, than the more relaxed SR325e is more easy listening...)


 

 Thanks for the input.  I think the price is very good on the SR325i that I saw, and they appear to be in excellent condition.  I will probably for them.  As I said, it am truly enjoying the RS2e, but won't mind something a little different.  Thanks again.


----------



## stacker45

tentacles said:


> New acquisition - so far I'm enjoying them! It's been suggested that I give them a good long time to burn in to see what they're ultimately going to sound like, but they do already appear to have the qualities I was hoping for (clarity, separation and tight/sufficient bass) so I think all will be well.
> 
> I feel that they're a little warmer sounding that the PS500es I tried previously. They definitely feel more spacious.
> 
> My wife's review: "They're huge!".


 
  
 They are ''huge'', but oh! so light! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  


joseph69 said:


> Same here…IIRC I spent +/-120hrs with the (e) series before I missed my PS1K.
> I just preferred the PS1K over the (e) but neither was "better" than the other, just different.


 
  
 One thing I like about the E series, is their power, or should I say, sensitivity. They play louder, at the same volume setting.


----------



## zombywoof

@Dillan
@trellus
 I appreciate your input.  I will probably pull the trigger on the SR325i.


----------



## trellus

Got my new EarZonk G "bowl" cushions in today... Much more comfortable for my ears than the Grado "L" pads that came with my 325e -- but they look ridiculous!


----------



## MrFranc

What about the SQ?


----------



## trellus

mrfranc said:


> What about the SQ?



 


Not sure if you're asking me or a previous poster... but if you're asking me, SQ sounds too similar to my ears to be able to detect a difference, at least given the short memory I can carry in the 30 seconds it takes to swap pads.


----------



## MrFranc

trellus said:


> mrfranc said:
> 
> 
> > What about the SQ?
> ...


 

 My bad! Yes it was you. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## midexe

I would Love to buy a Grado headphones but im too broke


----------



## richie60

Loving my nearly new ps500e that I purchased today. At the moment, I'm running them from the Little Dot 1+ with ef91 Mullards (blue glass) and opa2107 opamp and think they sound subtly smoother than my 325is.

For testing purposes, the source is a raspberry pi2 > HRT Musicstreamer 2. I'm still amazed how great this cheap source sounds. All music is Flac stored on my server.





This has got me thinking about a possible amp upgrade in the future, don't know which to get from these:

Burson Conductor 
Mad Ear HD

Is the Burson overkill for Grado's?


----------



## whirlwind

richie60 said:


> Loving my nearly new ps500e that I purchased today. At the moment, I'm running them from the Little Dot 1+ with ef91 Mullards (blue glass) and opa2107 opamp and think they sound subtly smoother than my 325is.
> 
> For testing purposes, the source is a raspberry pi2 > HRT Musicstreamer 2. I'm still amazed how great this cheap source sounds. All music is Flac stored on my server.
> 
> ...


 
 The Mad Ear would be a wonderful pairing


----------



## richie60

Hmm, that's the thing with buying such an expensive amp without hearing it first, going on what people suggest to be a great match might not be to my liking, I'm sure it will be but I've made the mistake before buying without listening.


----------



## whirlwind

richie60 said:


> Hmm, that's the thing with buying such an expensive amp without hearing it first, going on what people suggest to be a great match might not be to my liking, I'm sure it will be but I've made the mistake before buying without listening.


 
 I hear you.
  
 Those are the two you listed and I owned the Mad Ear at one time....great piece of a kit and works well with high impedance cans also, great kit.
  
 If you are not wanting to spend much cash and you are enjoying your music, then that is all that matters.....unlike most headphones, Grado's sound good unamped.


----------



## GreenBow

zombywoof said:


> Thanks for the input.  I think the price is very good on the SR325i that I saw, and they appear to be in excellent condition.  I will probably for them.  As I said, it am truly enjoying the RS2e, but won't mind something a little different.  Thanks again.


 
  
 Do you mean the original gold coloured 325i, or the silver or chrome 325is.
  
 I think the 325i are meant to be the brightest of all the Prestige Series ever. Whereas the 325is, some found bright but many other people loved, (like e.g. @joseph69)
  
 I would think carefully before buying the 325i. (I am clearly sorry if you know exactly what you are doing, and I meant no offence. I am simply re-iterating what I have read in this forum.)


----------



## zombywoof

greenbow said:


> Do you mean the original gold coloured 325i, or the silver or chrome 325is.
> 
> I think the 325i are meant to be the brightest of all the Prestige Series ever. Whereas the 325is, some found bright but many other people loved, (like e.g. @joseph69)
> 
> I would think carefully before buying the 325i. (I am clearly sorry if you know exactly what you are doing, and I meant no offence. I am simply re-iterating what I have read in this forum.)


 

 I appreciate your comments.  No offense taken.   I am always glad to get input from other Grado users as I am new to them.  Sadly, I missed out on the 325i, and yes, they were the gold (anniversary edition, I believe).  The journey continues...cheers.


----------



## trellus

zombywoof said:


> I appreciate your comments.  No offense taken.   I am always glad to get input from other Grado users as I am new to them.  Sadly, I missed out on the 325i, and yes, they were the gold (anniversary edition, I believe).  The journey continues...cheers.


 
  
 Were they the same gold SR325i I saw on eBay for $170? I was watching that auction and so badly wanted to buy them but (1) I wasn't going to snipe them from you and (2) actually, I couldn't anyway as I need to wait a budget cycle before I can justify a purchase of those gems.   
  
 But my eyes are set on the gold SR325i based on their reputation as the brightest / most transparent of the 325 series.   I already have the 325e and Alessandro MS2i which I believe are based on the 325i but tuned differently.


----------



## zombywoof

trellus said:


> Were they the same gold SR325i I saw on eBay for $170? I was watching that auction and so badly wanted to buy them but (1) I wasn't going to snipe them from you and (2) actually, I couldn't anyway as I need to wait a budget cycle before I can justify a purchase of those gems.
> 
> But my eyes are set on the gold SR325i based on their reputation as the brightest / most transparent of the 325 series.   I already have the 325e and Alessandro MS2i which I believe are based on the 325i but tuned differently.


 

 Yep...those are the ones...I missed them by less than 10 minutes.  Thanks for your restraint, but now I wish you had "sniped" so one of us would have got them.  I had told myself to pull the trigger, had the page up on my screen...got up to take a phone call at the office...when I came back they were sold.  So I will wait...and continue to enjoy the RS2e.


----------



## trellus

zombywoof said:


> Yep...those are the ones...I missed them by less than 10 minutes.  Thanks for your restraint, but now I wish you had "sniped" so one of us would have got them.  I had told myself to pull the trigger, had the page up on my screen...got up to take a phone call at the office...when I came back they were sold.  So I will wait...and continue to enjoy the RS2e.


 
  
 LOL, well the universe didn't allow me to because it was the wrong time for my budget, but I didn't feel like it would be fair to snipe them from you since I wouldn't have even known to have looked for them somewhere (and eBay immediately came to mind since I didn't see them here on the For Sale section) had you not mentioned it... 
  
 But, yeah, sorry you didn't get to get them since it sounds like you actually were ready to pull the trigger and someone else beat you


----------



## bavinck

Got a pair of rs2e this past week. Listened to them stock for a few days, very nice. Very, very clear and life-like. Timbre is basically spot on. Great with all genres, but jazz and prog especially good. 

After that I switched out for the g cushion. I know people here say it is not the best sounding combo, but to my ears the soundstage is much larger, instrument serration more clear, treble is more detailed/clear and imagining is improved with the g cushion. I really don't noticed any negatives, including not hearing any difference really with the bass. In fact, I think I like the rs2e/g better than the gj1/g for the extra clarity. 

This morning however was the revelation. Listening to one of my favs, Anekdoten - Until All The Ghosts Are Gone. Absolutely beautiful prog album, just oozes quality. Very dense sound, never felt like I was able to disect it all to my satisfaction. However, with the rs2e/g the complexity of the sounds is completely and perfectly opened up. I am able to hear what every instrument is doing, individually and collectively. Just an amazing rendition of this highly complex album. I think I am finally hearing this album for the first time as it truly is in the disc. Stunning. Wow.

Thanks Grado.


----------



## whirlwind

bavinck said:


> Got a pair of rs2e this past week. Listened to them stock for a few days, very nice. Very, very clear and life-like. Timbre is basically spot on. Great with all genres, but jazz and prog especially good.
> 
> After that I switched out for the g cushion. I know people here say it is not the best sounding combo, but to my ears the soundstage is much larger, instrument serration more clear, treble is more detailed/clear and imagining is improved with the g cushion. I really don't noticed any negatives, including not hearing any difference really with the bass. In fact, I think I like the rs2e/g better than the gj1/g for the extra clarity.
> 
> ...


 
 Great post!
  
 Isn't that a wonderful feeling.
  
 Congrats and enjoy your music....sounds like you are in a good place


----------



## zombywoof

bavinck said:


> Got a pair of rs2e this past week. Listened to them stock for a few days, very nice. Very, very clear and life-like. Timbre is basically spot on. Great with all genres, but jazz and prog especially good.
> 
> After that I switched out for the g cushion. I know people here say it is not the best sounding combo, but to my ears the soundstage is much larger, instrument serration more clear, treble is more detailed/clear and imagining is improved with the g cushion. I really don't noticed any negatives, including not hearing any difference really with the bass. In fact, I think I like the rs2e/g better than the gj1/g for the extra clarity.
> 
> ...


 

 Sound like you are enjoying them as much as I am.  Got mine two weeks ago.  Remarkable headphones.  Happy listening.


----------



## bavinck

zombywoof said:


> Sound like you are enjoying them as much as I am.  Got mine two weeks ago.  Remarkable headphones.  Happy listening.




They really are remarkable. I have been up the headphone tree all the way to the summit and back down again. Very little out there comes anywhere near what grado is offering for much less money. I guess grado just works for me.


----------



## billtboys

VIKINGHEART
 I'm kind of on a mission to introduce as many people as possible to an inexpensive way of getting a much better than "Apple earbuds into an iPhone" sound that most people muddle around with. I've got headphones coming in that might fit that model, but surely Grado SR 80i fits it like a glove, plus, I'm guessing adds a pretty decent sound stage for a 100 dollar set of cans. 
 As a TEMPORARY way of giving us both a chance to listen to headphones that we would like to hear, I propose that I send my PS 500es to you and that you mail your 80i's to me. Since I'm the one that's proposing this, I'll mail your's first, let you try them out for a couple of days, then you mail me yours and then at some point we'll return the cans to the proper owners. May sound crazy, but it achieves a goal for me which is listening to a pair of headphones before I go buy them. It completes a task for you because you want to listen to High end Grados (second only to the 1000s).


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

The more I listen to the ms2e, the less it feels like another version of the 325. The mids is much smoother. Can't tell much about bass and trebles since I'm abroad now...


----------



## Oteil

Just got my 225e in that I ordered from Newegg when they had that sale last week....Good lord this is a great deal. This is one stellar headphone for the money. The bass is deep and punchy and the treble is very,very nice. Great resolution. This thing is just barely a step down compared to a PS500e I had recently. I also own a RS1i and GS1000i and they sound great but this thing sounds fantastic especially for the money. Highly recommended. It really makes me want to hear the new RS1e where the cups are actually flush.


----------



## Dillan

oteil said:


> Just got my 225e in that I ordered from Newegg when they had that sale last week....Good lord this is a great deal. This is one stellar headphone for the money. The bass is deep and punchy and the treble is very,very nice. Great resolution. This thing is just barely a step down compared to a PS500e I had recently. I also own a RS1i and GS1000i and they sound great but this thing sounds fantastic especially for the money. Highly recommended. It really makes me want to hear the new RS1e where the cups are actually flush.




Awesome to hear! From the brief amount of time I had with the 225e I was overwhelmingly impressed. I thought it was an amazing sweet spot in the product line and outperformed every SR series including the 325.. (To my ears)


----------



## zombywoof

@trellus
 I saw some posts by you from a few months back indicating that you had the Alessandro MS2 and SR325e.  I am very interested in both of these.  How would you compare them?  Thanks.


----------



## acguitar84

I love my PS1000E!


----------



## Musiklife

bavinck said:


> They really are remarkable. I have been up the headphone tree all the way to the summit and back down again. Very little out there comes anywhere near what grado is offering for much less money. I guess grado just works for me.


 
 Let me tell you that not only for you, I have worked my way to SR60e's


----------



## bavinck

musiklife said:


> Let me tell you that not only for you, I have worked my way to SR60e's



Nice! I hope you like them. The sr80e was real eye opening for me. 

Metal?


----------



## joseph69

greenbow said:


> Do you mean the original gold coloured 325i, or the silver or chrome 325is.
> 
> I think the 325i are meant to be the brightest of all the Prestige Series ever. Whereas the 325is, some found bright but many other people loved, (like e.g. @joseph69)
> 
> I would think carefully before buying the 325i. (I am clearly sorry if you know exactly what you are doing, and I meant no offence. I am simply re-iterating what I have read in this forum.)


 
 Yes, I do love my 325is even though I've never heard any of the other series.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

zombywoof said:


> @trellus
> 
> I saw some posts by you from a few months back indicating that you had the Alessandro MS2 and SR325e.  I am very interested in both of these.  How would you compare them?  Thanks.


 I'm not trellus but I just sold the SR325e to get the MS2e and I think the MS2e is a smoother, more laid back and wider-sounding version of the SR325e. Both are no-brainer.


----------



## trellus

williamleonhart said:


> I'm not trellus but I just sold the SR325e to get the MS2e and I think the MS2e is a smoother, more laid back and wider-sounding version of the SR325e. Both are no-brainer.




@zombywoof, I agree with William, although I have the MS2i, and not the MS2e. 

; I actually did post earlier in this thread some quick impressions of the differences between them, and they were basically this:

1. I immediately noticed that the 325e are more sensitive than the MS2i, so that the 325e are louder with the volume pot at the same level than the MS2i.

2. The 325e seemed noticeably brighter and more aggressive than the MS2i, to my ears.

That was my early impression but now it's mostly from memory since I keep the MS2i, where they are my most used cans, and I keep the 325e at work.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Yes, I do love my 325is even though I've never heard any of the other series.


 
  
 Speaking of love, like my SR80e, I could live with my GR10e as one and only pair of Grado, they sound great!, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 If you ever get the itch for some IEMs, get yourself a pair of these wonderful auricular suppositorys, trust me,  you won't regret it.


----------



## GreenBow

Goes off and googles GR10e....


----------



## zombywoof

@WilliamLeonhart (alias "not trellus")
@trellus
 Thanks for the recommendations.  And trellus, thanks for not making me read all 33,000+ posts in this thread to find your impressions.  I am going to visit a local shop this weekend and audition the SR325e.  Wish I could do the same for the MS2, but no such luck.  I am watching the used forum, but so far haven't seen anything.  Thanks again for taking the time to offer some directions to a fellow traveler on the Grado highway.
  
 By the way, I am loving my RS2e more and more every day.  I will likely end up selling some of my other headphones as they are not going to get much use from here on out.  My TH-X00 have not been out of the case one time in the past two weeks...great headphones, but once bitten by the Grado bug...perhaps no going back.  Cheers.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Got to hear the new GS2000e today and I really liked them. Got to A-B them with the PS1000e and while I still prefer the slightly more punchier and dynamic PS1000e, the GS2000e weren't too far behind. I loved their light weight and comfort; throw in a brilliant open sound and I can definitely see why so many enjoy them.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Speaking of love, like my SR80e, I could live with my GR10e as one and only pair of Grado, they sound great!,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Glad to hear your enjoying the GR10e so much.
 I don't think Ill ever feel the need for IEM's but if I do I'll definetely go for the Grados!


----------



## Win0ver

stacker45 said:


> Speaking of love, like my SR80e, I could live with my GR10e as one and only pair of Grado, they sound great!,


 
  
  
 I'm curious, why would you buy SR80e when you already own SR80i and several much more expensive headphones (RS1, GS1000 etc)?


----------



## Dillan

win0ver said:


> I'm curious, why would you buy SR80e when you already own SR80i and several much more expensive headphones (RS1, GS1000 etc)?




Same reason I got the 80e when I own the LCD-4! Just something to change up the sound from time to time. I also wanted something less expensive to use as a "daily driver" (which now I use the Rs2e for that some too). A lot of people will get used to a sound, get bored and sell it but then want it back after awhile. Having a wide variety can prevent that. He also may have wanted to compare the i to the e.


----------



## cjc

http://www.ebay.com/itm/322220921728?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
  Anybody replaced the stock plastic gimbals with these?


----------



## Realism

Hello folks
  
 I finally got my first ever pair of Grados. They are RS1s, not the "i" nor "e" series, so obviously they are no longer being manufactured. I guess it's a rare commodity.
  
 However, I think I overpaid for it. Got it for $500 on Ebay, I can't find the price range for the original RS1s anywhere else on the web, so I really don't know how much they should cost at market retail price.
  
 I tried them on for the first time yesterday, and obviously it is as advertised, the midrange is unbelievable. Maybe the best I've experienced so far. Easily trumps my PSB M4U 1 and maaaaybe even my Sonrous Pandora Hope VI. However, there seems to be a problem with the drum sounds as they are very soft, it seems the instruments just drowns them out which was surprisingly disappointing and weird. My PSB and Sonorous just gives you that hard, tight assaulting drums but on these RS1s I forget the drums even exists. Is this similar to anyone else who has owned these Grados?
  
 I just find it very strange. I did buy them used but I don't think they are malfunctioning or anything. I mean, I think it's better if I bought them used since there is already burn-in time so I don't have to waste time doing that. And these are the first Grados I've ever used so I can't compare them to any other Grado series.
  
 I really enjoy the friendly sound and the midrange these have, but the drums just seem soft to me.


----------



## krud484

realism said:


> Hello folks
> 
> I finally got my first ever pair of Grados. They are RS1s, not the "i" nor "e" series, so obviously they are no longer being manufactured. I guess it's a rare commodity.
> 
> ...


 

 You should definitely check out (this) thread on the RS1. There is some great Grado lore in there.
  
 It could be the variant of the RS1 you have that has a rolled off treble response. What DAC/amp are you pairing them with?
  
 From what I've seen $500 is about right for them on the used market. They've always retailed for $695 new though.


----------



## joseph69

realism said:


> Hello folks
> 
> I finally got my first ever pair of Grados. They are RS1s, not the "i" nor "e" series, so obviously they are no longer being manufactured. I guess it's a rare commodity.
> 
> ...


 
 Congratulations.
 Never heard the RS1, but I have the RS1i and find the bass to be of excellent quality not quantity…very clean/fast/tight and realistic.


----------



## Realism

krud484 said:


> You should definitely check out (this) thread on the RS1. There is some great Grado lore in there.
> 
> It could be the variant of the RS1 you have that has a rolled off treble response. What DAC/amp are you pairing them with?
> 
> From what I've seen $500 is about right for them on the used market. They've always retailed for $695 new though.


 
  
 I'm just a audiophile newbie so haven't gotten any amps yet. I just use the Poweramp music player on my Samsung Galaxy.
  
 My Sonorous and PSB don't really need amps to sound off the wall, I think by default they are pretty amazing.
  
 I listened to the Grados more and I'm loving them more and more. They have such a friendly and warm sound that pulls you in gradually, it just leaves you wanting more. I don't think the RS1s are worth $700 though, as good as they are. I'm definitely thinking of getting amps just for these Grados.
  
 Thanks for the link too


----------



## droopy1592

I'm just dropping in to say how insanely good the PS500E sounds with G-cush. L cush sounds great to but PS500E have enough bass to make this a top phone with amazing soundstage and improved treble of the g-cush. I'm in heaven srsly


----------



## krud484

realism said:


> I'm just a audiophile newbie so haven't gotten any amps yet. I just use the Poweramp music player on my Samsung Galaxy.
> 
> My Sonorous and PSB don't really need amps to sound off the wall, I think by default they are pretty amazing.
> 
> ...


 

 I'm curious to know if you have an RS1 with the famed buttons. The further down the audiophile rabbit hole you go, the better your RS1 will sound in scale.


----------



## zazex

realism said:


> Hello folks
> 
> I finally got my first ever pair of Grados. They are RS1s, not the "i" nor "e" series, so obviously they are no longer being manufactured. I guess it's a rare commodity.
> 
> ...


 
  
 That is odd indeed, IME with many different Grados including the RS1i's
 Drums - particularly snares and the like - come through loud and clear with
 amazingly correct timbre.
 Tympanies, kettles, and such are a little more laid back as they are supposed to be.
  
 Since your other headphones seem to be working well with your electronics, I'd 
 recommend that you phone Grado in Brooklyn.  They're very helpful and might
 be able to give you an answer and/or a solution. 718-435-5340. Prolly closed till
 tomorrow, of course.


----------



## dbaker1981

Ok what's everyone's opinion on the ear zonk g cush. Are the grado options really worth the extra money?


----------



## joseph69

dbaker1981 said:


> Ok what's everyone's opinion on the ear zonk g cush. Are the grado options really worth the extra money?


 
 Always go OEM


----------



## dbaker1981

joseph69 said:


> Always go OEM




I have till this point but there is just something about paying $45 when I'm really just getting them for a experiment. If the sound would be about the same I was thinking of getting the zonks just to try out.


----------



## joseph69

dbaker1981 said:


> I have till this point but there is just something about paying $45 when I'm really just getting them for a experiment. If the sound would be about the same I was thinking of getting the zonks just to try out.


 
 The consensus is the Grados are more dense and made in 3 different layers of foam.
 If its for an experiment then...


----------



## HeavenNotes

dbaker1981 said:


> Ok what's everyone's opinion on the ear zonk g cush. Are the grado options really worth the extra money?


 

 Oh yes.    It works nice with MS2i.


----------



## stacker45

realism said:


> I'm just a audiophile newbie so haven't gotten any amps yet. I just use the Poweramp music player on my Samsung Galaxy.
> 
> My Sonorous and PSB don't really need amps to sound off the wall, I think by default they are pretty amazing.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think that this is a simple case of relativity. If you're used to listening to headphones that have deep bass extension, the RS1 might appear to be lacking an octave.
  
 In my opinion, headphones that can do it all, bass, mids, treble, ''air'', and soundsatage, are few and far between. Of all the Grados that I've listen to, I'd say that the HP1000 and PS1000(e), can both do it all very well.
  
 The Grado RA1 amp was build to be paired with first gen RS1. My RA1 is hooked up to the pre amp output of a vintage Marantz 2226B, this way, I can use of my tone controls to tailor the sound of my RS1, and it sounds great.
  
 By the way, my RS1 are the buttoned, classic version, serial number 2390. Wich version do you have?


----------



## JoeDoe

dbaker1981 said:


> Ok what's everyone's opinion on the ear zonk g cush. Are the grado options really worth the extra money?


 
 Honestly, I know most will say they like the OEM better, but to my ears, the Z's are solid. They are a little shallower than the Grados, but they still offer most of the soundstage improvement while keeping the delicious Grado midrange more intact. I liked the EZ g cush pads quite a bit on my first set of PS1000s and GH1s when I had them.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I've posted my impressions of my newly-purchased, brown-headband, non-protruding driver RS1e *here*.  In short, I love them as one of my top Grados, but they score rather low in my three-way comparison tests on 10 acoustic features,humbling me again with the reminder that scores on those tests do not equate to listening pleasure!


----------



## droopy1592

dbaker1981 said:


> Ok what's everyone's opinion on the ear zonk g cush. Are the grado options really worth the extra money?


 
 The amazon ratings say the zonk are better than the grado versions. 
  
 I've heard both and I think it's a value issue. Similar sound, one is way more expensive. The grados have a touch more soundstage and treble and the zonk a touch more bass IMO


----------



## Tentacles

ruthieandjohn said:


> I've posted my impressions of my newly-purchased, brown-headband, non-protruding driver RS1e *here*.  In short, I love them as one of my top Grados, but they score rather low in my three-way comparison tests on 10 acoustic features,humbling me again with the reminder that scores on those tests do not equate to listening pleasure!


 

 Interesting, thank you! Do you happen to have a review of the GS2000e on the way? I'd be curious to hear your thoughts on that one!


----------



## GermanGuy

realism said:


> Hello folks
> 
> I finally got my first ever pair of Grados. They are RS1s, not the "i" nor "e" series, so obviously they are no longer being manufactured. I guess it's a rare commodity.
> 
> ...




Just for fun i bought a 14 years old sr325 (no i, is, e), no impact, bite, sparkle, sounds totally boring and lifeless, seems the drivers have reached the end of their lifetime cycle.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

tentacles said:


> Interesting, thank you! Do you happen to have a review of the GS2000e on the way? I'd be curious to hear your thoughts on that one!


 
 I don't own a GS2000e (yet!), but I am on the TTVJ Tour where one is being sent around the country.  I have several people still ahead of me in line for it, but I plan to publish comparisons once I get it.


----------



## droopy1592

germanguy said:


> Just for fun i bought a 14 years old sr325 (no i, is, e), no impact, bite, sparkle, sounds totally boring and lifeless, seems the drivers have reached the end of their lifetime cycle.


 
  
  
 They are some of my favorite, just put the right pads on them. They were good back then but they collect dust because the ps500e are that much better.


----------



## trellus

droopy1592 said:


> They are some of my favorite, just put the right pads on them. They were good back then but they collect dust because the ps500e are that much better.


 

 Don't let them collect dust, sell them to a fellow Head-Fi'er!


----------



## droopy1592

trellus said:


> Don't let them collect dust, sell them to a fellow Head-Fi'er!



U want?

Selling spirit labs cups with magnum drivers.


----------



## GermanGuy

droopy1592 said:


> They are some of my favorite, just put the right pads on them. They were good back then but they collect dust because the ps500e are that much better.




Tried grado flat, l and g cushions ...

Some time ago listened to the previous version of the ps500, it's not my cup of tea, i definety love the sound of my two rs2e (for office and home) with g cushions, the rs2e has replaced my gs1000e as primary headphone, and while i love the engaging sound signature of the gh1 from time to time and at the moment try to find out if i like the sound of the rs1e i got last week i am looking forward to hear the gs2000e hopefully getting the soundstage of the gs1000e with the transparency and precision of the rs2e.


----------



## droopy1592

germanguy said:


> Tried grado flat, l and g cushions ...
> 
> Some time ago listened to the previous version of the ps500, it's not my cup of tea, i definety love the sound of my two rs2e (for office and home) with g cushions, the rs2e has replaced my gs1000e as primary headphone, and while i love the engaging sound signature of the gh1 from time to time and at the moment try to find out if i like the sound of the rs1e i got last week i am looking forward to hear the gs2000e hopefully getting the soundstage of the gs1000e with the transparency and precision of the rs2e.




When I put Gs on the ps500e which I found moderately better than the ps500, they become amazing.


----------



## bavinck

Ya, the rs2e with g is awesome. Detail monster with a nice and spacious soundstage.


----------



## XLR8

ruthieandjohn said:


> I've posted my impressions of my newly-purchased, brown-headband, non-protruding driver RS1e *here*.  In short, I love them as one of my top Grados, but they score rather low in my three-way comparison tests on 10 acoustic features,humbling me again with the reminder that scores on those tests do not equate to listening pleasure!




Thnx for your hard work ruthieandjohn 
I'll be curious to hear your thoughts on the HF2 once you source one.


----------



## Realism

Just compared my Grados to my Audio Technica ath-w1000x 
  
 I think my Grados beat even them in the vocals and midrange! The w1000x are pretty heavy for my head so listening to them while using the computer was a bit of a pain. 
  
 But the Grados are light, a bit rough on the ears but they really excel and make you forget you're even wearing them.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

xlr8 said:


> Thnx for your hard work ruthieandjohn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ha!  I JUST bought one!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

realism said:


> Just compared my Grados to my Audio Technica ath-w1000x
> 
> I think my Grados beat even them in the vocals and midrange! The w1000x are pretty heavy for my head so listening to them while using the computer was a bit of a pain.
> 
> But the Grados are light, a bit rough on the ears but they really excel and make you forget you're even wearing them.


 I'm hugely disappointed by the w1000, so I won't be surprised to hear the w1000x don't do well in comparison with Grados. I think only the AD line is on par with my Grados


----------



## stacker45

Because Grado fans have a reputation for playing nice when it comes to other brands, I'm taking the liberty to post these pics of the new Focal Utopia flagship.
  

  
 As you can see, they drew the attention of mister Charlot, who seems as impressed as I am, so, a comparison is in order.
  

  
 Well, I only had time to listen to one song for now, but I have to admit, it's not looking good for the SR80e.
  
 I'll do some more comparing later, and report back.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Because Grado fans have a reputation for playing nice when it comes to other brands, I'm taking the liberty to post these pics of the new Focal Utopia flagship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Congratulations.
 I've read nothing but great reviews about these HP's…can't wait to hear your impressions, enjoy!


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> Because Grado fans have a reputation for playing nice when it comes to other brands, I'm taking the liberty to post these pics of the new Focal Utopia flagship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I think in this instance...you are safe to toss those SR80's off to the side


----------



## droopy1592

whirlwind said:


> I think in this instance...you are safe to toss those SR80's off to the side



Stepped from vW gti to a Veyron


----------



## GreenBow

@ruthieandjohn I read uour post on your initial findings with your new RS1e. However I will still be looking forward to your complete impressions later, when you have them completely run-in. Please keep us posted. It's almost an adventure waiting to see what the new RS1e is like, after the sage of the old RS1e. Here's to waiting.


----------



## discombob

droopy1592 said:


> When I put Gs on the ps500e which I found moderately better than the ps500, they become amazing.


 
 I couldn't agree more with the PS500e; used to have 325is and they were too bright with "hot", almost distorted sounding upper mids.  PS500e with EarZonk G (NOT Grado oem, which are also too edgy) are basically perfection.  They sound balanced and natural with just a bit of a bass boost and the imaging / detail is still excellent.
  
 I haven't found a better headphone myself, with maybe the exception of the new Focal Utopia & Elear, both of which I was able to hear at the last Seattle meet.  The soundstage on the Focal stuff is even more realistic, and they have Grado-like dynamics combined with extended lows and a slightly more neutral top end.  Good stuff, but still ridiculously priced!
  
 Although they may have too many flavors to choose from in their product lineup, making initial brand loyalty more difficult than it needs to be, who can beat Grado for value whether an SR80e or a PS500e with a simple pad swap?  Being easy to amp is another huge plus compared to the insanity $$$$ pairings I see at meets trying to get most of those kilobuck cans to not sound boring.


----------



## trellus

droopy1592 said:


> U want?
> 
> Selling spirit labs cups with magnum drivers.




Slightly confused... So the drivers in your SR 325 aren't Grado drivers?


----------



## headfry

....just a reminder, you can have too much of a good thing!
  
 ...through my iPod Touch and Mojo, the SR325e sound superb - though I sometimes
 use the Captune app to slightly decrease the highs for more enjoyable long-term 
 listening of Tidal streams.
  
 Of course, I'm sure the PS500e is somewhat smoother, more neutral and more detailed,
 however the 325e sounds great through Mojo.....my GS1000i sounds too smooth and laid back through Mojo so lately I actually prefer the 325e -
 where I find the slight aggressiveness/etch of the hp and full bass
 sounds a really right musical pairing through (the really natural, refined but _slightl_y lean sounding Mojo)!
  
  
 With my other DAC - ALO the Island (used with my Mac, no portable use possible)-
 I quickly switch from the 325e's to the GS1000i's - no contest with that dac  - as the Island is more forward,
 larger bass and soundstageand slightly etched sounding...
 ..which pairs really well with the somewhat laid-back, but super detailed, large soundstage and super-smooth 1000i's!


----------



## discombob

headfry said:


> ....just a reminder, you can have too much of a good thing!
> 
> ...through my iPod Touch and Mojo, the SR325e sound superb - though I sometimes
> use the Captune app to slightly decrease the highs for more enjoyable long-term
> listening of Tidal streams.


 
  
 I sure wouldn't mind a listening session with a 325*e*.  With the way the treble has been handled in the new e-series, I would expect to like them and again the value proposition from Grado is amazing, but like many others have reported the L-pads absolutely murder my earlobes after 25 minutes (I wear glasses).  I also prefer the soundstage of the EarZonk G cush... not too wide so those amazing Grado mids aren't too distant, and not too close so there is still some spaciousness and separation.
  
 I'm listening on a Grace m9xx, which seems to be a great amp for Grados.  Hearing the Chord Mojo at a recent meet was definitely impressive for such a small device... that little thing rocks hard, maybe a slightly more aggressive / compressed sound than the m9xx?  Has anyone else heard both for longer than a few minutes?


----------



## GreenBow

discombob said:


> I sure wouldn't mind a listening session with a 325*e*.  With the way the treble has been handled in the new e-series, I would expect to like them and again the value proposition from Grado is amazing, but like many others have reported the L-pads absolutely murder my earlobes after 25 minutes (I wear glasses).  I also prefer the soundstage of the EarZonk G cush... not too wide so those amazing Grado mids aren't too distant, and not too close so there is still some spaciousness and separation.
> 
> I'm listening on a Grace m9xx, which seems to be a great amp for Grados.  Hearing the Chord Mojo at a recent meet was definitely impressive for such a small device... that little thing rocks hard, maybe a slightly more aggressive / compressed sound than the m9xx?  Has anyone else heard both for longer than a few minutes?


 

 I wrote a thread about getting comfort right with the L-cushion. I was like you once and was about to give up forever on the Grado L-cushion. Now I can wear my L-cushion all day, for days on end.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/754373/grado-l-cushion-comfort-for-sr225-ps500#post_12461917


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations.
> I've read nothing but great reviews about these HP's…can't wait to hear your impressions, enjoy!


 
  
 Congratulation?, I didn't by them Joseph. My dealer lended them to me because they know how much I like headphones. These things cost $5000 CDN. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 As you might've guessed, I had to bring out Grado's big guns for this heavy weight fight.

  

  
 The construction quality of the Focal Utopia is amazing, as is their presentation. The box is covered in Rolls Royce quality leather, and the foam  Inside, is very soft to the touch.
 They're heavy, but very comfortable.
  
 Soundwise, the Utopia has deeper bass extension than the PS1k. their soundstage is also wider, and deeper, than the Grados. I comparison, I neve thought I'd say this but the PS1k have a more intimate midrange, they also have a bit more treble detail, and extension.
  
 I ended up preferring the Utopia for Instrumental music, and live, big venue, recordings. I did however prefer the PS1k,  Jazz, Blues, and female vocals.
  
 The Focal Utopia is definately, a first class product, however, if I was in the market for headphones in this price range, I would also consider the Stax 009, and The Abyss.


----------



## joseph69

trellus said:


> Slightly confused... So the drivers in your SR 325 aren't Grado drivers?


 
 Correct, the drivers are after market, not Grados.
  


stacker45 said:


> Congratulation?, I didn't by them Joseph. My dealer lended them to me because they know how much I like headphones. These things cost $5000 CDN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Congratulations anyway! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I had no idea, I thought you had bought them.
 [size=x-small]Also a good point about the 009/Abyss which of [/size]course you would want to hear before spending so much money.[size=x-small] The only drawback with the 009 would be pairing them with a good DAC and amp, and I guess the same would go for the Abyss as well. I just purchased a SR-007Mk2 to go along with the 009, but I've been without an amp for about 6 weeks due to selling my KGST knowing my BHSE would be arriving, but there was a slight delay, but I should be getting my BHSE in a couple of weeks now.[/size]


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations.
> ...


 
 Stacker, what were you amping these with ?


----------



## droopy1592

trellus said:


> Slightly confused... So the drivers in your SR 325 aren't Grado drivers?


 
 I have a pair of original sr325 that I may put my ypsilon drivers in
  
 I also have a part of magnum v6 in some spirit lab cups


----------



## stacker45

whirlwind said:


> Stacker, what were you amping these with ?


 
  
 I used my trusty I-POD  Nano.
  
 Just kidding! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, read on...
  


joseph69 said:


> Correct, the drivers are after market, not Grados.
> 
> Congratulations anyway!
> 
> ...


 
  
 To be honest, I didn't even know these headphones even existed. I had just stopped by my dealer to say hi! to my salesman/friend, who is back from sick leave.
  
 Anyway, I was on my way out the door, when the owner said to me ''wait!, you have to listen to the new Focal Utopia'', I told her that I didn't have an amp to suit the Bugatti Veyron of headphones.
  
 She insisted, so I used my Grado HPA-2, and my vintage Marantz 2226B. The Utopia aren't hard to drive, in fact, they played slightly louder than the PS1k at the same volume.
  
 In the end, these headphones sound way too different to say thath one sounds better than the other, and since I'm mainly a female vocals, Jazz and Blues, kind of guy, the PS1k are more in line with my tastes.
  
 If you like classical, or any big venue recording, then I'm sure the Utopia are among the best headphones for the job. The Utopia's midrange was to recessed to convey the level of emotions that most Grados, can.
  
 I've had the chance to listen to the Stax 009, and the ''Bond'' 007 mk2 at the Montréal Hi-Fi show, and I remember getting this close to tearing up while listening to Sofia Petterson's version of ''Hallelujah'' with the 007mk2.
  
 In my opinion, Joseph, you own two of the greatest sounding pairs of headphones on the market, I hope you realise how privileged you are.


----------



## rgs9200m

Do you by any chance listen to the likes of Carole King, Carly Simon, Joni Mitchell, Diana Ross for female vocals (or even Mama Cass or Grace Slick or older "girl-groups" music)? I listen to this type of music on my PS1Ke and Stax 007A2.5 a lot. 
 I'd be curious how these would sound on the Focal Utopia. Thanks.


----------



## up late

@stacker45 - lucky you! how did the ps1000e compare to the utopia in the areas of resolution, imaging and timbre?


----------



## stacker45

rgs9200m said:


> Do you by any chance listen to the likes of Carole King, Carly Simon, Joni Mitchell, Diana Ross for female vocals (or even Mama Cass or Grace Slick or older "girl-groups" music)? I listen to this type of music on my PS1Ke and Stax 007A2.5 a lot.
> I'd be curious how these would sound on the Focal Utopia. Thanks.


 
  
 To compare female vocalists, I first listened to Holy Cole's ''I can see clearly now'', then Marianna Leporace's version of ''Bizare love triangle'', and finally Rebecca Pidgeon's ''Spanish Harlem''  on SACD.
  
  


up late said:


> @stacker45 - lucky you! how did the ps1000e compare to the utopia in the areas of resolution, imaging and timbre?


 
  
 In my opinion, the Utopia's imaging and timber are spot on. The resolution of what I could hear was very good, but the midrange, and treble had much less presence than the PS1k.
 Because of this, the PS1k appeared to have a more involving, textured sound.
  
 To be honest, the Utopia didn't convey the level of emotion that Grados do, with their great midrange, and treble presence, and  overall detailed sound.
  
 The Utopia 's sound signature is a lot closer to Senns HD800, than it is to Grados.  I imagine that if you like the HD600, 650 700, and 800, you'll probably love the Focal Utopia.


----------



## rgs9200m

Oh, good to hear someone is fan of SACD. It's still a benchmark for me and to me there is nothing like SACD out there. Just last night I listened to Bob Dylan's greatest hits vol. 2 on sacd and it was hypnotic with vocals (and instruments) with super-natural organic realism and freedom from glare that only SACD provides for me. I know it's not politically correct but for 17 years now I feel SACD puts vinyl to shame. (Sorry to step on some toes here. Vinyl does not have the solidity and authority of SACD to my ears.)


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Best portable amp for Grados?
  
 We all know that the MAD EAR HD+, the Little Dot MK1, the Joseph Grado HPA-1, the Schitt Lyr 2, and the Melos SHA Gold are GREAT amps for Grados, but they are all desk based.
  
 What are the few top portable amps for Grados?  I ask because I read somewhere that the RS1e I just got, unlike most other Grados, really did benefit from a good amp.  I used my Beyerdynamic A 200 P portable DAC / amp (fits on your beltloop and adds the iPod transport controls as well), and there was a Clear Improvement!
  
 But what else?  Is it the FiiO E12?  The CMOY BB 4.03 (Altoid mint tin)?  the Chord Mojo (which includes a DAC)?  
  
 Or maybe the CEntrance HiFi M8 DAC/amp, which has selectable output impedance (1,2 and 10 ohms).
  
 Or perhaps the two great DAC/amps with 10 ohm output impedance, on paper too high for the 32 ohms of the Grado headphone input -- that is, the Sony PHA-1 or the V-MODA Verza.
  
 Any ideas?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## rgs9200m

My big Rudistor has a fine synergy with all my Grados, so if I wanted a portable, Rudistor is the first place I would look.
 My Rudi deals well with any vague sense of brashness or rough edges or scraping sensation or glare that could be coming from the recording or dac into the Grados.


----------



## dbaker1981

ruthieandjohn said:


> Best portable amp for Grados?
> 
> We all know that the MAD EAR HD+, the Little Dot MK1, the Joseph Grado HPA-1, the Schitt Lyr 2, and the Melos SHA Gold are GREAT amps for Grados, but they are all desk based.
> 
> ...




You could look into the cayin c5 too.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rgs9200m said:


> My big Rudistor has a fine synergy with all my Grados, so if I wanted a portable, Rudistor is the first place I would look.
> My Rudi deals well with any vague sense of brashness or rough edges or scraping sensation or glare that could be coming from the recording or dac into the Grados.


 
 I looked at Rudistor and they have great stuff, but near as I can tell, it is all AC powered by a cord and sits on a desk... nothing portable.  Thanks though.


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> Best portable amp for Grados?
> 
> We all know that the MAD EAR HD+, the Little Dot MK1, the Joseph Grado HPA-1, the Schitt Lyr 2, and the Melos SHA Gold are GREAT amps for Grados, but they are all desk based.
> 
> ...


I use an rsa intruder along with a chord mojo for my transportable set up and ive been very happy with it for some time now.

The intruder also has a DAC in it and it matches very well with grados but since I have the mojo, I use the mojo as my DAC most of the time and the intruder as an amp. 

If you want to go cheap, I do have an old jds labs cmoy and it does the trick very very well for the price, but again, I never use it since I have the intruder and it does (as it should) sound better and is more capable than the little cmoy.

I don't remember off the top of my head, but I did go through a number of portable devices trying to find something for my grados before arriving to this setup. It took awhile, but I got it and ive been happy ever since.


----------



## rgs9200m

How about a Chord Hugo or Hugo TT?


----------



## wormsdriver

rgs9200m said:


> How about a Chord Hugo or Hugo TT?


I also much preferred an amp with the Hugo for Grados when I had it


----------



## TheRealMVT

williamleonhart said:


> Well I'd been in that thread a few times, ask for some cup measurement to make one of my own but got no reply  So I unsubbed from it.




What do you need?


----------



## zombywoof

ruthieandjohn said:


> Best portable amp for Grados?
> 
> Any ideas?
> Thanks!


 
 I am using the JDS C5 (amp only) daily with my RS2e...sound is excellent.  (My source is iPod Classic 160Gb.)


----------



## ruthieandjohn

dbaker1981 said:


> You could look into the cayin c5 too.


 
 Thanks... looks very promising, both the C5 amp only and the C5 DAC (which unfortunately seems to need an iPod Camera Connection to get from the lightening output to the USB input of the C5).


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> I use an rsa intruder along with a chord mojo for my transportable set up and ive been very happy with it for some time now.
> 
> The intruder also has a DAC in it and it matches very well with grados but since I have the mojo, I use the mojo as my DAC most of the time and the intruder as an amp.
> 
> ...


 
 Pretty neat, that Intruder.  And balanced as well.  I've been looking for an excuse to try some Ray Samuels stuff... this may be it.  I appreciate your commenting that this was the best setup after trying lots of things.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rgs9200m said:


> How about a Chord Hugo or Hugo TT?


 
 Chord Hugo is one I really want... probably serves both DAC and amp needs, right?
  
 Hugo TT seems desktop rather than portable, right?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

zombywoof said:


> I am using the JDS C5 (amp only) daily with my RS2e...sound is excellent.  (My source is iPod Classic 160Gb.)


 
 Looks really promising... nice low impedance of 0.62 ohms.  The JDS website actually says the 5 is discontinued (and priced at $9999) but replaced by the C5D at $249... in great bright RED!


----------



## dbaker1981

ruthieandjohn said:


> Looks really promising... nice low impedance of 0.62 ohms.  The JDS website actually says the 5 is discontinued (and priced at $9999) but replaced by the C5D at $249... in great bright RED!




Yea they haven't made the amp only for a while now. But if you look around you can still pick one up. I had one but it didn't compare to the cayin at all so I got rid of it. Really for the money the cayin really punches above its weight class.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

therealmvt said:


> What do you need?


wow. Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ruthieandjohn said:


> Looks really promising... nice low impedance of 0.62 ohms.  The JDS website actually says the 5 is discontinued (and priced at $9999) but replaced by the C5D at $249... in great bright RED!


I will vouch for the C5D because it sounds great with Grados and its very cheap. 

Other choices I'd recommend include:
- Chord Mojo (but it can be hot)
- idsd micro (might be too neutral for you). Personally I'd go for this one but I think it's not a safe choice like the C5d. 
- xDuoo xd05, sounds quite good for the price but more of a desk solution than a portable one. 
Now stuffs I don't recommend include:
- centrance m8. Way too overpriced like anything else from Centrance, IMO. 
- anything Cayin. Had noise interference on one of those and heard it was common. 
- anything Fiio. What do they do exactly?
- sony pha line. Also too overpriced.


----------



## rgs9200m

ruthieandjohn said:


> Chord Hugo is one I really want... probably serves both DAC and amp needs, right?
> 
> Hugo TT seems desktop rather than portable, right?


 
 I have the TT and love it. (That's using my PS1k-e, GS1k i and e. Both the Hugo and the TT run pretty cool. Yep, the TT is not walkman-sized, it's 8x8x2 inches and meant for a tabletop, hence the name. It is easily packable if that's what you want though.)
 From this review:
 http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2015/08/chord-electronics-hugo-tt-dac-headphone-amplifier-review/
  
 "Off-grid listening remains in tact with the battery seeing trickle charge from a switch-mode wall wart – unplug it and the Hugo TT continues as if nothing has happened. "
  
 (I still have the original Hugo but I'm not using it since I now have the TT.)


----------



## dr cornelius

ruthieandjohn said:


> Best portable amp for Grados?
> 
> We all know that the MAD EAR HD+, the Little Dot MK1, the Joseph Grado HPA-1, the Schitt Lyr 2, and the Melos SHA Gold are GREAT amps for Grados, but they are all desk based.
> 
> ...


 

 I would guess the Mojo and the HiFiM8 would be good choices.  I’ve had a Leckerton Audio UHA 6S MkII for a couple of years, and it’s very portable - versatile, too  The Graham Slee Bitzie might be worth checking out...


----------



## stacker45

rgs9200m said:


> Oh, good to hear someone is fan of SACD. It's still a benchmark for me and to me there is nothing like SACD out there. Just last night I listened to Bob Dylan's greatest hits vol. 2 on sacd and it was hypnotic with vocals (and instruments) with super-natural organic realism and freedom from glare that only SACD provides for me. I know it's not politically correct but for 17 years now I feel SACD puts vinyl to shame. (Sorry to step on some toes here. Vinyl does not have the solidity and authority of SACD to my ears.)


 

 In my opinion, SACD gives us most of what's good about vinyl, without any of it' disadvantages.
  
 I'm a sucker for closed miked female vocals, so for me hearing Rebecca Pidgeon wet her lips, and inhale while she sings is pure bliss, especially on Spanish Harlem.
  
 Oh! and I weep everytime I listen to her version of Auld Lang Syne. In fact I'm going to listen to it next, and tonight, the Grados HP1000 and HPA-2, will get the nod.


----------



## MacedonianHero

rgs9200m said:


> I have the TT and love it. (That's using my PS1k-e, GS1k i and e. Both the Hugo and the TT run pretty cool. Yep, the TT is not walkman-sized, it's 8x8x2 inches and meant for a tabletop, hence the name. It is easily packable if that's what you want though.)
> From this review:
> http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2015/08/chord-electronics-hugo-tt-dac-headphone-amplifier-review/
> 
> ...


 
  
 The TT with Grado's is a real winner. I don't even bother with my GS-X MK2 with either my PS1000e or GH-1.


----------



## GermanGuy

ruthieandjohn said:


> Best portable amp for Grados?
> 
> We all know that the MAD EAR HD+, the Little Dot MK1, the Joseph Grado HPA-1, the Schitt Lyr 2, and the Melos SHA Gold are GREAT amps for Grados, but they are all desk based.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Had the same problem, finally have started reading and learning opamp and tube amp design and have designed and build my own portable tube amp(s) especially designed and finetuned for grado headphones and 32 ohm Impedance, big soundstage and my sonic preferences. Details are posted here:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/85561/post-pics-of-your-builds/9765#post_12514789


----------



## dbaker1981

Man I wish this waiting period would end. I got a bunch of stuff I want to sale or trade for a pair of ps500e. Oh the struggles. Lol


----------



## zombywoof

ruthieandjohn said:


> Looks really promising... nice low impedance of 0.62 ohms.  The JDS website actually says the 5 is discontinued (and priced at $9999) but replaced by the C5D at $249... in great bright RED!


 

 The red C5 is the one I have.  I connect to my iPod with a Fiio L9 cable for line level out (30 pin dock connector to 3.5 mm).  The C5 is a really solid build, and JDS has great customer service.  As I said, mine gets used daily, and shows no signs of wear or tear after 2+ years.  Battery life is good...10-12+ hours I would guess, but I never really checked.  I have not heard the Cayin C5, but it has received good reviews regarding sound quality.  I preferred the build and design of the JDS C5.  I also had Fiio E12 and E11...no comparison to the JDS C5.


----------



## up late

stacker45 said:


> To compare female vocalists, I first listened to Holy Cole's ''I can see clearly now'', then Marianna Leporace's version of ''Bizare love triangle'', and finally Rebecca Pidgeon's ''Spanish Harlem''  on SACD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




interesting. thanks.


----------



## CH23

so i was sitting in the cinema about 6 hours ago (i'm actually still in the cinema, having enough time and a subscription) and saw "the mechanic".

 in the beginning of this movie we see Jason Statham on a boat, with a very nice looking turntable.
  
 he puts a record on, and lifts the tonearm, puts down the needle on the record.
  
 attached to the needle?

 The Grado statement series cartridge.
  
 quite the surprise to see that in a closeup in cinema.


----------



## stacker45

ch23 said:


> so i was sitting in the cinema about 6 hours ago (i'm actually still in the cinema, having enough time and a subscription) and saw "the mechanic".
> 
> in the beginning of this movie we see Jason Statham on a boat, with a very nice looking turntable.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Grado's on the map!
  
 A few days ago, I was at a music store, and there was a guy trying a Yamaha e-drum, wearing a pair of Grado GR10e IEMs.
  
 Of course, I was that guy, but still....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The salesman handed me a pair of cheap closed headphones, I said no thanks, I've brought my own, you should've seen his face when he saw me reache in my pocket and whip out my GR10es.
  
 Before I left, he said, ''I still think you should've tried it with quality headphones''. I asked him how much were his ''quality'' headphones, he answered, ''they're $79.95''. I said ''damn!, if I'd have known, I could've bought about half a dozen of those, for the price of mine...have a nice day''. He looked both shocked and skeptical.


----------



## GreenBow

stacker45 said:


> Grado's on the map!
> 
> A few days ago, I was at a music store, and there was a guy trying a Yamaha e-drum, wearing a pair of Grado GR10e IEMs.
> 
> ...


 

 Haha, to be fair I was shocked when I saw how much can be paid generally for earphones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I want some though. I was googling and falling in love with the GR10 after you mentioned them last time.)
  
*Great story*. Good luck with your drumming. (I am about to pounce and buy my guitar.)


----------



## XLR8

stacker45 said:


> ch23 said:
> 
> 
> > so i was sitting in the cinema about 6 hours ago (i'm actually still in the cinema, having enough time and a subscription) and saw "the mechanic".
> ...




Grado is like a big secret..
And only those who have experienced it..
Appreciate it


----------



## Audio Addict

xlr8 said:


> Grado is like a big secret..
> And only those who have experienced it..
> Appreciate it


 
  
 Most people do not a clue about the possible quality in the world of audio.  Everything gets compared to the Apple  ear buds unfortunately.


----------



## headfry

ruthieandjohn said:


> Best portable amp for Grados?
> 
> We all know that the MAD EAR HD+, the Little Dot MK1, the Joseph Grado HPA-1, the Schitt Lyr 2, and the Melos SHA Gold are GREAT amps for Grados, but they are all desk based.
> 
> ...







Mojo all the way for me...be sure to try it and if possible audition for a few days or more....
IMHO and for my tastes magical, transporting and revelatory with my SR325e and GS1000i...
great with Grado!


----------



## JoeDoe

audio addict said:


> Most people do not a clue about the possible quality in the world of audio.  Everything gets compared to the Apple  ear buds unfortunately.


 
 Or they fall into the "oh it's more expensive? Must be better!" trap.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

headfry said:


> Mojo all the way for me...be sure to try it and if possible audition for a few days or more....
> IMHO and for my tastes magical, transporting and revelatory with my SR325e and GS1000i...
> great with Grado!


 
 I've been considering the Mojo!  But then I have also been considering the Chord Hugo, which is older, bulkier, more expensive, but is said to sound a bit better and has more different types of inputs. I also think that the small thick form factor of the Mojo, rather than say the iphone-like form factor of the Oppo HA-2, is a problem.
  
 When I put the question about best portable amp to Grado, they said rather than a portable amp, consider a better DAP... the Astell-Kern, Sony, or Lootoo.
  
 The difficulty I have with that is that I like the iTunes management environment, which I would lose if I used a non-Apple player and no amp/DAC.  I would imagine that Grado's recommendation are implying that one should use CD-quality or high-resolution music, rather than the AAC that Apple defaults to.  However, I cannot reliably hear a difference between files encoded in AAC (which is variable-bit-rate 256 kb/sec lossy) and CD quality, or even high resolution!  
  
 What to do??


----------



## stacker45

greenbow said:


> Haha, to be fair I was shocked when I saw how much can be paid generally for earphones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I wrote GS10, but mine are the latest GR10e version, I've never heard the GR10.
  
 At least now I can stop hitting my leather couch, and practice on an actual drum kit, sorry!, I should say, e-drum.


----------



## GreenBow

ruthieandjohn said:


> I've been considering the Mojo!  But then I have also been considering the Chord Hugo, which is older, bulkier, more expensive, but is said to sound a bit better and has more different types of inputs. I also think that the small thick form factor of the Mojo, rather than say the iphone-like form factor of the Oppo HA-2, is a problem.
> 
> When I put the question about best portable amp to Grado, they said rather than a portable amp, consider a better DAP... the Astell-Kern, Sony, or Lootoo.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I suggest checking if your iTunes is set up to play bit-perfect files. Then rip your normal file type AAC, and rip an ALAC copy. Bit-perfect does bring more out in the music - no doubt. Sometimes it's subtle, and sometimes quite the opposite.
  
 It's often harder to pick out differences in file definition when you listen to them side by side. It's sometimes easier to hear differences when you listen to one type, then the other file example or file type later.
  
 However some do say AAC is very good. I have head of other folk saying we'd struggle to hear the difference between AAC and ALAC.
  
 If you are thinking of the Mojo and getting a smart-phone for file transport, that's a good idea for many. Chord are also currently working on a modules which will plug into the Mojo. One underway is Bluetooth. Another more importantly for me is an SD-card reader: therefor turning the Mojo into a DAP. It is underway so maybe out by mid-next year, but I really have no idea. Apparently they have been getting good reactions to their prototype. Plus they are developing a leather case which will encompass Mojo + SD-card reader.
  
 The Hugo has advantages over the Mojo. Like two hours charging, and something like twelve hours battery life. Whereas the Mojo is four hours, and eight hours battery life. Both can be used as a desktop DAC, however Chord have an issue to get around if you use USB. Due to hardware synchronisation, they can cut off the first second of a new album selected or new track manually selected. There are two cures. One is use a player like JRiver. That allows you to insert a second's silence at the start of new manually selected tracks, allowing for synchronisation time. Or you can use the optical port; I have read that works.
  
 Either way you should read stuff in the 3rd post of the Official Mojo Thread. http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post It jam packed with relevant detail with links provided from the thread. Mython who's thread it is, diligently links all important info with links in the 3rd post.
  
 Maybe you should just pop out sometime and audition a Mojo or Hugo. By the way I doubt we should feel put off by the Hugo being older. The Hugo has built in Bluetooth, better battery life, and some say better sound. It supports file types up to 384KHz where the Mojo supports all the way to 32bit 768KHz. I think the Mojo does DSD 256 while the Hugo does DSD 128.
  
 Last but not least. The Mojo really is small. It takes everyone by surprise when you get it out f the box.


----------



## headfry

If you really value the portable form factor, I'd recommend Mojo

Otherwise for desktop audition the Hugo to see if you feel if you feel it's worth the extra investment-
I've never heard other Chord dacs but am going by reviews.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

greenbow said:


> I suggest checking if your iTunes is set up to play bit-perfect files. Then rip your normal file type AAC, and rip an ALAC copy. Bit-perfect does bring more out in the music - no doubt. Sometimes it's subtle, and sometimes quite the opposite.
> 
> It's often harder to pick out differences in file definition when you listen to them side by side. It's sometimes easier to hear differences when you listen to one type, then the other file example or file type later.
> 
> ...


 
@GreenBow , I appreciate your advice.
  
 I can indeed play bit-perfect files from my iTunes, either lossless Apple or .WAV or ALAC.  But if I leave Apple behind and go to A-K or others, I lose the convenience of iTunes (I fill  the iTunes library with ripped CDs or high-res things from HDTracks, so I am already losing some of the iTunes convenience, but there is still storage, cover art, etc.)  Also, the iPod and iPhone only handle sample rates up to the CD rate of 44.1 ksamples/sec, so hi-res rates, though handled by iTunes and playable on the PC, don't play on portable Apple systems (unless there has been an upgrade that I am unaware of!)
  
 I know of nowhere I can hear a Mojo or Hugo in Michigan.  I'd love to, though.  The chunky form factor of the Mojo puzzles me on how I would mate it with a player.  I love the fact that there may be a new version with storage on board for music files!  Thanks!
  
 I like your suggestion of listening to entire compositions in lossless vs. lossy, rather than side-by-side comparisons.  I will try that!


----------



## DavidA

After hearing the Mojo and Hugo a few times I feel that the older Hugo is quite a bit better at driving most headphones vs the Mojo.  The Mojo while great for easier to drive headphones does not really do the HE-560, HD-800/S and T1 justice from my limited listening sessions.
  
 The biggest reason I like the Hugo is the optical/coax input, I just don't like dealing with USB drivers.


----------



## GreenBow

@ruthieandjohn There's actually not a new version of the Mojo coming. The Mojo remains the same, but Chord are developing modules which attach to the Mojo. The SD-card reader will I guess plug into the end of the Mojo where connections are. Probably almost doubling the overall length compared to Mojo alone. However I am speculating here.
  
 I did ask about the carry case to accommodate Mojo+SD-card reader. John Franks, Chord's founder and owner, confirmed there would be a new case to fit it. This was on the Official Mojo Thread. (You see Chord recently released a case for 'just' the Mojo alone.)
  
 This link shows the first Mojo module they just released. It's an adapter pack. (Which has me puzzled what it's for. I thought everyone could get standard cables. Some buy super custom made expensive cables which a re probably shielded too. Anyway, whatever!)
http://www.bluebirdmusic.com/news/chord-mojo-cable-adapter-pack.html
  
 You're welcome. Ask anytime.
  
@DavidA The Mojo has optical and coaxial. I am currently listening to my Denon TU1800 DAB tuner though optical in on my Mojo. (BSBF Radio - British Forces Broadcasting Service Radio.) They are playing rewind tunes: earlier was Donna Summer - State of Independence.
  
 However the Mojo only has one of each; optical, coaxial, and USB. Whereas the Hugo has five digital inputs, (which I think is what you meant).
  
 I attach my PC via USB. It's perfect for PC gaming or music files.


----------



## GreenBow

ruthieandjohn said:


> @GreenBow , I appreciate your advice.
> 
> I know of nowhere I can hear a Mojo or Hugo in Michigan.  I'd love to, though.  The chunky form factor of the Mojo puzzles me on how I would mate it with a player.
> 
> I like your suggestion of listening to entire compositions in lossless vs. lossy, rather than side-by-side comparisons.  I will try that!


 
  
 Shame you can't audition. Pairing the Mojo or Hugo is simply a case of attaching a phone or a portable music player by cable, to the DAC. Even something like the Sony NWZ-A15 has USB output for files. Some phones have coaxial. Some players have optical.
  
 Using USB needs a little care because you need an OTG USB cable. This tells the phone to host music files to the DAC.
  
  
 Yeah listening to music for A-B testing can be easier when listened to apart. You get sort of relaxed into one format, if say you listen to an album a few times. Then charge format sometimes later.
  
  
 I was struggling to hear any change if I A-B tested tracks side by side, between bit-perfect and not bit-perfect. While I had JRiver trial period this was, because I was trying the player and its bit-perfect functionality. Then when my JRiver trial expired after one month I returned to Media Go. Instantly I could hear without bitperfect, music sounded cold, set further back, and actually quite odd. Yet it was the same music and sounded alike. (Then when I soon after bought JRiver, it was "oh yes".)


----------



## danmlr

I've been vocal in my criticism of various models of grado's before.
  
 Having said that, I recently re-acquired a pair of igrado's and liked 'em right off the bat. I just couldn't deal with the discomfort and sold 'em off, and regretted it ever since.
  
 The new pair didn't sound quite as good, but still sounded pretty good. I've now burned them in for a solid 50 hours or so, and gosh darn it, they sound better and are really a lot of fun to listen to. 
  
 Igrado's are far darker than any of the other grado's I've listened to, and for me, that's a good thing. Super entertaining set of cans, I dig 'em. Suddenly, because I like the sound signature so much, the "discomfort" of the igrado's is suddenly far less of an issue. 
  
 May pick up a pair of egrado's later, just for fun.


----------



## trellus

danmlr said:


> I've been vocal in my criticism of various models of grado's before.
> 
> Having said that, I recently re-acquired a pair of igrado's and liked 'em right off the bat. I just couldn't deal with the discomfort and sold 'em off, and regretted it ever since.
> 
> ...




I hope you do because I'd love to hear your take on the differences between iGrado and eGrado.

The very first pair of Grado headphones I ever owned are eGrado, but I soon thereafter purchased the SR80e.

I'm not crazy about the color of the eGrado so I've often wondered if the iGrado were similar enough.


----------



## james6333

Anyone bought re-cabled Grados from Moon-audio? If so what did you think of them?


----------



## audiophilehe400

Hey everyone, I currently have a pair of Hifiman He-400 with the EF5 amplifier. I am looking at selling and buying a pair of Grado Headphones, prefer classic rock music. Budget is around $500, does anyone have any recommendations on what is better then the Hifiman or has great sound and value?


----------



## dbaker1981

audiophilehe400 said:


> Hey everyone, I currently have a pair of Hifiman He-400 with the EF5 amplifier. I am looking at selling and buying a pair of Grado Headphones, prefer classic rock music. Budget is around $500, does anyone have any recommendations on what is better then the Hifiman or has great sound and value?




At that price I would say either 325e's or the RS2e.


----------



## james6333

audiophilehe400 said:


> Hey everyone, I currently have a pair of Hifiman He-400 with the EF5 amplifier. I am looking at selling and buying a pair of Grado Headphones, prefer classic rock music. Budget is around $500, does anyone have any recommendations on what is better then the Hifiman or has great sound and value?




The He-400 are pretty rolled off. Grados will seem crazy bright to you at first. I would try the PS500e first. They are my favorite anyway and the least bright Grado of the current line.

Edit. Actually not bright at all.


----------



## joseph69

audiophilehe400 said:


> Hey everyone, I currently have a pair of Hifiman He-400 with the EF5 amplifier. I am looking at selling and buying a pair of Grado Headphones, prefer classic rock music. Budget is around $500, does anyone have any recommendations on what is better then the Hifiman or has great sound and value?


 
 I had the HE-400i for a short time and preferred my 325is to them.
 At $495.00 seems everyone loves the RS2e, which I've never had the opportunity to hear.
 If you are able to demo before buying, I would highly recommend it.


----------



## DavidA

audiophilehe400 said:


> Hey everyone, I currently have a pair of Hifiman He-400 with the EF5 amplifier. I am looking at selling and buying a pair of Grado Headphones, prefer classic rock music. Budget is around $500, does anyone have any recommendations on what is better then the Hifiman or has great sound and value?


 
 The HE-400 has a V shaped sound signature and most Grado's are a little more U or flatter in sound signature so it might take some time to adjust to the difference.
  
 I would start with 225e if this is your first Grado since you are unsure if the sound signature will be to your liking but if you want to start with the RS2e its quite good sounding to me and a few others have already recommended them.
  
 If you can DIY then I would look at building a Grado like headphone using one of the 3 great drivers currently available (ypsilon, nhoord or magnum)


----------



## CH23

ruthieandjohn said:


> I've been considering the Mojo!  But then I have also been considering the Chord Hugo, which is older, bulkier, more expensive, but is said to sound a bit better and has more different types of inputs. I also think that the small thick form factor of the Mojo, rather than say the iphone-like form factor of the Oppo HA-2, is a problem.
> 
> When I put the question about best portable amp to Grado, they said rather than a portable amp, consider a better DAP... the Astell-Kern, Sony, or Lootoo.
> 
> ...


 

 do what makes you enjoy the music best. it's not about the file format, it's about the whole package.
  
 EDIT: you could use ALAC though, which is a FLAC competitor used by Apple.


----------



## JoeDoe

Hey there Grado-ites! Quick question for some of you metal-grille owning members: How do you remove visible glue (from factory) from the grilles without letting it fall down into the chamber?  
  
 Would something like acetone or alcohol do the trick?


----------



## zombywoof

audiophilehe400 said:


> Hey everyone, I currently have a pair of Hifiman He-400 with the EF5 amplifier. I am looking at selling and buying a pair of Grado Headphones, prefer classic rock music. Budget is around $500, does anyone have any recommendations on what is better then the Hifiman or has great sound and value?


 

 I had the HE400s for a short time.  I have had the RS2e for a little over a month now and they have become my go to headphones.  So, I am in complete agreement with @dbaker1981 and @joseph69 in recommending that you consider the RS2e.  I demoed several Grado models at a local hifi shop before choosing the RS2e.  Best $500 I ever spent.


----------



## rovopio

I'm still undecided but I think I might put my rs2e for sale soon.
  
 A few days after I got them I realized that one cup side of my rs2e, the cable is not tightly attached to the cup (slack), as in when I use it, the cable can go back to the cup by a lot. I can push the cable up to the cup as far as I wanted to as long as the cup has space. As much as I love the sound, it's kinda sorta driving me crazy.
  
 Pict for some illustration -> http://imgur.com/DQvrfuu

 If any regulars here are interested... Will gladly send to one of you guys if anybody is interested. Feel free to ask as many picts and infos if one of you guys are interested. Still have the original invoice and will let them go for cheap. Well, I don't think I can go as low as worm's ps500 so it's "relatively" cheap than "real" cheap, haha/ But yeah there's that.


----------



## Pertti

I've had RS2e's for about a year now. I absolutely low them for metal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . I have fiio e10k paired with these at the moment but I feel like these cans deserve better.
 Can anyone recommend amp and dac for these? I'm up for all recommendations and my budget would be around max 1000euros for both. Looking for value picks :3
  
 Gotta say I love this community even though I'm newbie here


----------



## joseph69

pertti said:


> I've had RS2e's for about a year now. I absolutely low them for metal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 For the amp you can go with the Little Dot 1+ which is a hybrid SS/tube amp which many love with their Grado's.


----------



## richie60

Do you know, it gets me when I read various forums why people think Grado's are uncomfortable. I find they are very comfortable and I can easily wear them for ages without issue. Will never give up my Grado's for any other Phone!


----------



## headfry

RS2e may be the best around that price range, but I'd also recommend auditoning the SR325e - more durable for carrying around
(if that's a consideration) and may be all that you need - only you and your ears can decide! 

Another one to try - the PS500e - just slightly out of the price range at $599. 

The 325e is a bit less refined than the others mentioned but the sound is really
clear and smooth (and to my ears great with classic rock and jazz) with what I think is a very satisfying level
 and quality of bass...for the price especially.


----------



## headfry

joseph69 said:


> For the amp you can go with the Little Dot 1+ which is a hybrid SS/tube amp which many love with their Grado's.


 

 also be sure to check out the Mojo, esp. if portability is desired....great sq in a tiny package!


----------



## joseph69

headfry said:


> also be sure to check out the Mojo, esp. if portability is desired....great sq in a tiny package!


 
 I forgot that the Mojo is a big hit as well with Grado's, but I've also never heard one for myself which is why I couldn't recommend it, but your right, everyone does seem love it!


----------



## headfry

to my ears it sounds revelatory.....amazing....stealth high end!


----------



## GreenBow

pertti said:


> I've had RS2e's for about a year now. I absolutely low them for metal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You could check the Oppo HA-2, but that's well under your budget, at £200. http://www.whathifi.com/oppo/ha-2/review Both an amp and an award winning DAC under £400.
  
 There is a device called the Chord Toucan, which does amplifier and DAC, about your price.
  
 There's the Chord Mojo for portability, but that's only a DAC and has no analogue input. It's practically the best DAC under £1000 for most folk. The Chord Chordette is like a desktop/hi-fi equivalent.
  
 I can't think of anything lese because I never followed headphone amps. I usually side along hi-fi gear and opt for amplifiers with headphone sockets. However I am using PC and Chord Mojo myself at the moment.
  
 Using a Chord DAC actually means you don't need an amp to play music. They have a headphone socket built in. If all your sources are digital then a Chord DAC is realistic choice. (You'd only need an amp if you wanted the option to also run a Chord DAC to speakers. (Thus you wouldn't need an amplifier with a headphone socket.))


----------



## bavinck

pertti said:


> I've had RS2e's for about a year now. I absolutely low them for metal   . I have fiio e10k paired with these at the moment but I feel like these cans deserve better.
> Can anyone recommend amp and dac for these? I'm up for all recommendations and my budget would be around max 1000euros for both. Looking for value picks :3
> 
> Gotta say I love this community even though I'm newbie here




Yes, the rs2e is excellent for metal. For prog I like the gh1 a smidgen better as it has more subbass presence and I think a bit bigger soundstage. However, the detail level for the rs2e is awesome!


----------



## MacedonianHero

Well after some humming and hawing, I've decided to put up my GH-1 headphones. Next to the PS1000/PS1000e, these are my favourite John Grado headphones, but with all the headphones I have on hand they didn't get the love and attention that they deserve. If anyone is interested, please see my sig.


----------



## joseph69

macedonianhero said:


> Well after some humming and hawing, I've decided to put up my GH-1 headphones. Next to the PS1000/PS1000e, these are my favourite John Grado headphones, but with all the headphones I have on hand they didn't get the love and attention that they deserve. If anyone is interested, please see my sig.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

This is WEIRD...


 


My wonderful RS1e headphones, bought at HeadRoom, Bozeman, MT on Aug. 11, seem to actually be getting WORSE with burn in!


 


Just today, I was driving them with my Beyerdynamic A 200 p amp fed from a digital stream from my iPod 6 gen.  Just for grins, I ran two of my standard audio tests (ability to resolve two closely-spaced singers and ability to hear an incremental change in a loud chord of organ and orchestra when an additional few players come in).  Both abilities were gone, so I tried without the DAC/amp, straight from the iPod...still gone!


 


In truth, I must disclose that I had been cooking with wine (wine going into the cook as well as into the food), so it MAY be the listener, but I think I must try the test again.  


 


I even reran the test using my FiiO X5ii driving the RS1e... same results.  When I compared the RS1e formally to the RS1i and RS2e earlier, they did better... what is going on?


 


Can burn in make things WORSE??


----------



## CH23

ruthieandjohn said:


> Can burn in make things WORSE??


 
  
 I don't see why not. what i believe burn in does, is to loosen the moving part of the diaphragm. this changes the way the driver vibrates, and this can make it sound worse, better, or different but neither better nor worse.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> This is WEIRD...
> My wonderful RS1e headphones, bought at HeadRoom, Bozeman, MT on Aug. 11, seem to actually be getting WORSE with burn in!
> Just today, I was driving them with my Beyerdynamic A 200 p amp fed from a digital stream from my iPod 6 gen.  Just for grins, I ran two of my standard audio tests (ability to resolve two closely-spaced singers and ability to hear an incremental change in a loud chord of organ and orchestra when an additional few players come in).  Both abilities were gone, so I tried without the DAC/amp, straight from the iPod...still gone!
> In truth, I must disclose that I had been cooking with wine (wine going into the cook as well as into the food), so it MAY be the listener, but I think I must try the test again.
> ...


 
 John, the same thing happened to my 325is…they actually lost their detail/clarity over time. They had gotten dark and veiled sounding. I sent them back to Grado for repair (or new drivers?) and they've been fine since.


----------



## Dillan

ch23 said:


> I don't see why not. what i believe burn in does, is to loosen the moving part of the diaphragm. this changes the way the driver vibrates, and this can make it sound worse, better, or different but neither better nor worse.




This is my thoughts exactly


----------



## dr cornelius

I liked my SR 80e’s better right out of the box.   Too much bass after break-in...


----------



## MacedonianHero

joseph69 said:


>


 
  
 I know right? But they have been sitting a drawer quite a bit of time. With my reviews and other headphones, I think it might be best for these awesome GH-1s to go to someone who will give them the head time that they deserve!


----------



## punkmanmatthew

greenbow said:


> You could check the Oppo HA-2, but that's well under your budget, at £200. http://www.whathifi.com/oppo/ha-2/review Both an amp and an award winning DAC under £400.
> 
> There is a device called the Chord Toucan, which does amplifier and DAC, about your price.
> 
> ...





If you go for the Oppo HA2 just keep in mind it's on the bright side. It doesn't make grados sound darker makes them brighter than they already are.

The Oppo does sound good though but if u don't want them to sound brighter then I wouldn't get it.


----------



## bavinck

Cayin c5dac is excellent with grados. Neutral-warm, Big expansive soundstage, good details, extended. Great portable.


----------



## joseph69

macedonianhero said:


> I know right? But they have been sitting a drawer quite a bit of time. With my reviews and other headphones, I think it might be best for these awesome GH-1s to go to someone who will give them the head time that they deserve!


 
 I have to admit myself that I haven't listened to my awesome GH1 in about 6 weeks because I'm constantly reaching for my PS1K.
 Nevertheless, I'm definitely keeping mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I still also have a BNIB GH1 as well.


----------



## Dillan




----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


>


 
 Nice...how do you like the Utopia?


----------



## Dillan

joseph69 said:


> Nice...how do you like the Utopia?


 

 Here you go - I think the impressions I gave in the mini-review and the posts following it gave a good understanding of my thoughts.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/817662/focal-utopia-loaner-program/15#post_12854436


----------



## joseph69

@Dillan 
  
 Interesting review of the Utopia…especially your opinion compared to the RS2e.


----------



## stacker45

macedonianhero said:


> Well after some humming and hawing, I've decided to put up my GH-1 headphones. Next to the PS1000/PS1000e, these are my favourite John Grado headphones, but with all the headphones I have on hand they didn't get the love and attention that they deserve. If anyone is interested, please see my sig.


 
  
 I agree, I feel the same way, about my GH-1(G).


----------



## bavinck

dillan said:


> Here you go - I think the impressions I gave in the mini-review and the posts following it gave a good understanding of my thoughts.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/817662/focal-utopia-loaner-program/15#post_12854436


 
 Dude, the rs2e might be THE MOST underrated headphone on headfi. Grado gets this rep of being "coloured". Any thread I am on and I recommend the rs2e someone else always pipes up and says something like "I wouldn't recommend grado as it is a pretty coloured sound...". They have obviously not heard the rs2e. Such a well balanced sound, yet retaining the energy and dynamics grado is known for.
  
 Super cool the rs2e held its own next to a $5000 headphone, in your opinion. I think it is a really underrated gem in these parts.


----------



## GreenBow

For those thinking about Chord DACs, they just won another award with the Mojo. http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/22590#post_12857959
  
 I was listening to the Mojo with my 225e just the other night. I was playing the whole Barba Steisand - The Ultimate Collection, and one particular track made me think about Grado Fan Club. I was going to say that one track was great Grado material, As If We Never Said Goodbye - Barbra Streisand.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Does yours get hot? My Mojo get hot and battery was too short I had to sell it after a few days. I just left it inside the bag connected to my smartphone and some other stuffs and it gets unbearably hot


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I agree, I feel the same way, about my GH-1(G).


 
 Are you agreeing that their your favorite HP's after the PS1K?


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> Are you agreeing that their your favorite HP's after the PS1K?


 
  
 Hi Joseph and Stacker, I have a question to you (well to all GH1 owners really). What is the biggest strong point of the GH1 that earned the praise from many of you here?
  
 A bit of a context, when the GH1 was still available locally, the dealers, knowing they'll only get limited stock, sell them at ~$950~$1,050 range, I was put-off by the local price and so as much as you guys discussed GH1 when you guys first got them, all comments about the GH1 went through my head since I mentally block it, despite (likely) having read them when you posted them.
  
 Now since gh1 is no longer available new, and me currently having access to a hd650, -please forgive my selfishness here- but I feel like I wanted to asked the above question about GH1 and I want to hear from you guys (despite you guys having posted numerous times about GH1 impressions).
  
 After this many months owning them, what makes GH1 a great value proposition (or just great in general) to you? I vaguely remember the bass is good. When you guys talk about GH1 bass, is it the rumbling section of bass or the punchy section of bass that GH1 got it good?
  
 Other than that, what else is special about GH1 in general or in it's original price-range level?
  
 Is the treble far smoother than a say, 325e so it makes for easy listening? Or is it because it has more micro details than the other models despite being smooth? Is it more pleasant and suit your tastes on rendering vocals than your other Grados? Or is gh1 regarded as great partially because of models "value" comparison? I.e. rs1e (original) was disappointing, and ps1000 was far higher in price?


----------



## MacedonianHero

^ IMO they have the most natural and accurate frequently response of any John Grado headphone, but (and this is a big but), they still retain that Grado Magic. Maybe Stacker & Joseph can chime in here?


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> Hi Joseph and Stacker, I have a question to you (well to all GH1 owners really). What is the biggest strong point of the GH1 that earned the praise from many of you here?
> 
> A bit of a context, when the GH1 was still available locally, the dealers, knowing they'll only get limited stock, sell them at ~$950~$1,050 range, I was put-off by the local price and so as much as you guys discussed GH1 when you guys first got them, all comments about the GH1 went through my head since I mentally block it, despite (likely) having read them when you posted them.
> 
> ...


 
 Their biggest strength IMO is being able use them with either the L/G cushions so its like having 2 HP's in one. I prefer the G cushions. They really don't have a particular strong point. IMO they're spectacular in every way, especially for their price! I wouldn't call the bass rumbly or punchy, its hard to explain, but the bass has an overall fuller/smoother sound which gives the GH1 an overall fuller sound. [size=x-small]The treble is very clear/detailed and smooth. And yes, the treble is far smoother than my 325is (never heard the 325e) and makes for a more refined listening experience while still capturing every detail in the upper frequencies. [/size]Don't[size=x-small] get me wrong, I enjoy the raw sound (treble) of my 325is as well when I'm in the mood to listen to some '90s Grunge. [/size]
 [size=x-small]I also think you could exclude the GH1 being such a great HP due to the RS1e not being such a great HP…or the cost factor of the PS1K being much higher. The GH1 IMO is in a class by itself! Hope this was helpful in answering some of your questions! [/size]


----------



## joseph69

macedonianhero said:


> ^ IMO they have the most natural and accurate frequently response of any John Grado headphone, *but (and this is a big but), they still retain that Grado Magic. *Maybe Stacker & Joseph can chime in here?


 
 +1 indeed!
 Forgot to mention this as well.
 It is kind of hard for me to write what I hear, so I try my best.


----------



## joseph69

@rovopio 
  
 Also forgot to mention that I find my GH1 to right on par with my RS1i and PS1K.


----------



## rovopio

^
  
 Hi Joseph and MacedonianHero, thanks for the answer! So, based on these partial comments, I have a follow-up question, in case you guys have heard/owned hd650 before (also relevant to others that have hd650 as well -I seem to recall wormsdriver or whirlwind have one if I'm not mistaken)
  
  


joseph69 said:


> .....the bass has an overall fuller/smoother sound which gives the GH1 an overall fuller sound. [size=x-small]The treble is very clear/detailed and smooth.[/size]


 
  
  


macedonianhero said:


> ^ IMO they have the most natural and accurate frequently response of any John Grado headphone, but (and this is a big but), they still retain that Grado Magic. Maybe Stacker & Joseph can chime in here?


 
  
 By natural, accurate, and fuller, does that mean GH1 is something like a "grado-style hd650" of some sort? How does GH1 differ to hd650 generally speaking? In this context, let's say for an average budget-limited person, would it be not wise to own both GH1 and hd650 due to their similarities, or are they very different?
  
 sorry if my questions doesn't have much structure to it


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> ^
> Hi Joseph and MacedonianHero, thanks for the answer! So, based on these partial comments, I have a follow-up question, in case you guys have heard/owned hd650 before (also relevant to others that have hd650 as well -I seem to recall wormsdriver or whirlwind have one if I'm not mistaken)
> 
> By natural, accurate, and fuller, does that mean GH1 is something like a "grado-style hd650" of some sort? How does GH1 differ to hd650 generally speaking? In this context, let's say for an average budget-limited person, would it be not wise to own both GH1 and hd650 due to their similarities, or are they very different?
> ...


 
 Hmm, didn't realize I repeated myself about the GH1 sounding fuller, sorry.
 I can't comment on whether or not the GH1 would sound the same as the HD650 being I've never heard them.


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> Hmm, didn't realize I repeated myself about the GH1 sounding fuller, sorry.
> I can't comment on whether or not the GH1 would sound the same as the HD650 being I've never heard them.


 
  
 Ah, I just lump your replies together. Sorry if there is any confusion with the sentences structures, it's entirely my fault.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

In my comparisons, I put the GH1 with G Cush first in treble detail among my 27 Grados, 11th in transparency, 7th in sub bass response, and 4th in soundstage, placing it as Number 3 of 27 overall.

Likewise, I placed the GH1 with original L bowls as 20th, 22nd, 5th, and 9th respectively, placing it as Number 17 among my 27 Grados.


----------



## GreenBow

williamleonhart said:


> Does yours get hot? My Mojo get hot and battery was too short I had to sell it after a few days. I just left it inside the bag connected to my smartphone and some other stuffs and it gets unbearably hot


 

 I can't really talk too much about this here, because it will be off topic. The Official Mojo Thread on Head-Fi can be searched using the search function on any thread. I will give my opinion here though. That's because there may well be many Grado fans thinking about a new DAC.
  
 I have not used the Mojo portably. However if yours got hot while playing attached to a phone, in battery use it doesn't seem right. Most folk report it only getting warm under battery use. There should be nothing to worry about.
  
 The heat needs explaining more. Chord fitted three thermal cut outs to the Mojo, meaning you will not harm yourself or any equipment. The heat comes from the new Lithium-polymer battery which was developed apparently for the Mojo.
  
 When playing and charging the Mojo it can get really quite toasty warm. Quite a bit warmer than when only playing music. That's because the Mojo produces heat when it charges.
  
 I was very concerned about this heat when I was wondering about the Mojo. I fuly intended using it as a desktop DAC. However I need not have worried. It's certainly no hotter than a Musical Fidelity A1 (class A) amplifier that I used to own.
  
 What I was worried about was if the thermal trip would stop me listening to music when charging and playing. I found a trick to avoid this though. Simply charge the Mojo fully. Then leave it plugged in. ..(There is no worry here because apparently Lithium-Polymer batteries don't have battery memory.)
  
 I hear screams of worry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. No problem though. The Mojo disconnects from charging when it's fully charged. Until the battery level falls 0.2V the charging curuit remains off. Meaning you can leave it plugged in 24/7 and it will not draw current, staying nice and cool and off.
  
 However what happens when playing music and with Mojo plugged in, is this. From full battery, the battery level falls and the charging circuit comes on. The Mojo starts to warm up. Then pretty soon the Mojo is charged fully again and the charging circuit switches off, and the Mojo cools down. It cycles like this as long as you play and charge...... Meaning as a desktop DAC it doesn't trip thermal cut out.....(Bear in mind many people use the Mojo in a hi-fi. Just like many do with the Hugo.)
  
 I am really sorry to hear of your sad story with the Mojo. I am not a Mojo or Chord promoter and was full of reservations when I bought a Mojo. Slowly over time I have calmed and love my Mojo deeply. I always say though, if you can live with Mojo foibles, you have an excellent DAC. The sound quality is beyond doubt really, even though it took me quite while to love it fully.
  
 I replaced a Meridian Explorer (ME) with my Mojo. This is how the change over went for me, using speakers in this example. I noticed the Chord had much more detail, but I felt it sounded darker and maybe thinner. Then I noticed the soundstage was more utilised both horizontally and vertically. Sounds at the edges of the soundstage were as clear and relevant to mix as anywhere else in the soundstage. (The same sounds on my ME were somehow there but overlooked by a central focus.) Then I noticed the Mojo did smoothness with clarity and detail. I also noticed it untangled difficult pieces of music. The darkness and thin-ness was gone because I realised everything was actually now in its place. Then I got bit-perfect going and really started to fall in love. It's beautifully balanced. It still surprises me very day.
  
 NB. I get a complete eight hours and two minutes on battery with my Mojo unit. Not that I ever use it on battery any more. I am looking at a smartphone to use with it though, for using away from the PC with headphones. Or I might wait for the SD-card add on module.


----------



## rovopio

ruthieandjohn said:


> Likewise, I placed the GH1 with original L bowls as 20th, 22nd, 5th, and 9th respectively, placing it as Number 17 among my 27 Grados.


 
  
 Hi John, thanks for the reply. Off the top of your head at the moment (or objectively, or both), if I ask you which one would you prefer to listen to for female singers jazz songs, would you pick the GH1 or the rs1e were I to give you only those 2 options? -based only on your own preferences and arbitrary criterias-
  
 Now a similar-but-different question would be, if you were to choose based on my own criteria which is a) "female vocals _emotionality / rawness_" and b) the sound of guitar plucks, which one would you choose between the rs1e and the GH1?
  
 I ask you this because I still remember that despite scores, you immensely enjoy your recently-acquired rs1e and would like to hear further from you (as I don't really recall that many people owning both gh1 and new rs1e off the top of my head).


----------



## joseph69

@rovopio 
  
 Did you miss (THIS) post?


----------



## rovopio

joseph69 said:


> @rovopio
> 
> Did you miss (THIS) post?


 
  
 I did. I very did!
  
 For the past month I've been having some personal issues, unimportant, but it takes away from browsing Grado Fan Club regularly, let alone daily. If you see my post history, http://www.head-fi.org/forums/posts/by_user/id/387979 my last post was a month ago. I just check out the Fan Club again 12 or so hours ago (acc. to that post history), and before that I've been away for a month now (minus my rs2e post 3 days ago). But three days ago I didn't read any page other than #2225 only up until my post. Totally miss that post. Thanks for pointing THAT out. I feel so silly now and it got a small laugh out of me.
  
 But it was a much-needed laugh. Thanks for the cheer-up Joseph, I needed that. It's been a hectic month. (I know you didn't mean to made me laugh over my own dumbass-ness but result are result and I feel good now because of it). Thanks!


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


> I did. I very did!
> 
> For the past month I've been having some personal issues, unimportant, but it takes away from browsing Grado Fan Club regularly, let alone daily. If you see my post history, http://www.head-fi.org/forums/posts/by_user/id/387979 my last post was a month ago. I just check out the Fan Club again 12 or so hours ago (acc. to that post history), and before that I've been away for a month now (minus my rs2e post 3 days ago). But three days ago I didn't read any page other than #2225 only up until my post. Totally miss that post. Thanks for pointing THAT out. I feel so silly now and it got a small laugh out of me.
> 
> But it was a much-needed laugh. Thanks for the cheer-up Joseph, I needed that. It's been a hectic month. (I know you didn't mean to made me laugh over my own dumbass-ness but result are result and I feel good now because of it). Thanks!


 
 I thought you might have missed that.
 Well I'm glad to have made you laugh, and hope everything is well!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rovopio said:


> Hi John, thanks for the reply. Off the top of your head at the moment (or objectively, or both), if I ask you which one would you prefer to listen to for female singers jazz songs, would you pick the GH1 or the rs1e were I to give you only those 2 options? -based only on your own preferences and arbitrary criterias-
> 
> Now a similar-but-different question would be, if you were to choose based on my own criteria which is a) "female vocals _emotionality / rawness_" and b) the sound of guitar plucks, which one would you choose between the rs1e and the GH1?
> 
> I ask you this because I still remember that despite scores, you immensely enjoy your recently-acquired rs1e and would like to hear further from you (as I don't really recall that many people owning both gh1 and new rs1e off the top of my head).


 
 I would go and try it with Amber Rubarth (for female vocals) and Pink Floyd (for guitar), but unfortunately, I have my RS2e back at Grado to have the cord/jack repaired after my dog snagged himself in it and pulled the jack out of my iPod and bent the connector tip.  I should get it back in a week or so.


----------



## rovopio

ruthieandjohn said:


> I would go and try it with Amber Rubarth (for female vocals) and Pink Floyd (for guitar), but unfortunately, I have my RS2e back at Grado to have the cord/jack repaired after my dog snagged himself in it and pulled the jack out of my iPod and bent the connector tip.  I should get it back in a week or so.


 
  
 I already have that rs2e that drives me sorta kinda nuts a bit because of the cable going into the chamber problem-thing. So I might (undecided) pawn that off some time soon. Funny you talk about Grado, so I e-mailed them about the possibility of getting my rs2e checked or fixed due to the cable-going-into-chamber-all-the-way problem.
  
 Grado automated (or manually forwarded) my e-mail off to v2point0 (Grado SG distributor). They replied, which is dandy, just to say no.
  
 They said [I am sorry to hear that you have some problems and I will answer to your email and work towards having your concerns rectified.
  
 The cables in all the Grados are like this. By virtue of the design, It is not possible to glue the cable sheath to the wooden cup. Other brands/models that have immovable cables retain it with either a strain relief or a clip on the cable within the shell. The RS2 being a wooden housing does not have a ledge to incoporate such a method. With plastic shells, one can have that molded into the shell. With metal shells, it is possible to mill it into the shell. With wood it is nigh impossible as the cost would be so prohibitive and the yield would be so low. In any case, the RS series have been made for the longest time using the same method and it works very well.
  
 -my original comment quoted by them- ""On the R cup, the problem is so severe that the cable can go all the way in to the chamber (as long as there is still room in the chamber)-"".
  
 This is normal as explained in the previous paragraph.]
  
 That was a couple days ago. That is a really roundabout way to say "no we will not fix or look at your Grado". This is what I dislike about Grado. Their system of redirecting everything off to their regional channels is driving me crazy. When you guys first know me -as in I barged in to this thread and then just post without care-, you guys know I have a sentimental sr60 item that I would LOVE to get fixed.
  
 Grado at the time does not have an "automatic redirect/manual redirect" like they did this time, so v2point0 at the time just simply didn't reply at all.
  
 As I don't put any hope to begin with when I send the e-mail, it didn't made me angry or disappointed, I just wish Grado HQ is more considerate with outside-US emails. I wish they could have seen that there might be a reason beyond why some people like me decided to contact them directly instead of just blindly redirecting the e-mails (or give distributors contact numbers) based on IP addresses.
  
 If I ever go to the US one day, I probably will try to talk to them in person as on one side, I really love Grado as a brand and my sr60 is probably one of my top 5 or top 10 most precious item (despite the miserable condition at this point). On the other side, I really, sorta hate their contact system just because I'm not in the US.
  
 To emphasize my point even more, other than the "please fix my grado" e-mail, I once in the past e-mailed Grado "thanking them for making their headphones as my sr60 was really precious". Just a thank you and a hi. Their reply was "For inquiries from your location, please contact V2point0 at etc etc ph.number etc etc".
  
 I fell like they don't even read the e-mail as it was a copy-paste thing. Though to be fair to them, this rs2e request e-mail, it looks like since Grado themselves forwarded the e-mail, v2point0 had to answer, and so they did. Even though on my e-mail, I offered them paid shipping both ways, labor cost, and any expenses incurred along the way. I was hoping Grado US will notice the e-mail but unfortunately, it's the usual "please bring your problem to v2point0" all over again.
  
 That was how I got to my post from 3 days ago with the rs2e. I'm still undecided because at one side I don't think it's at all fair for anybody else to get this pair of rs2e.
  
 On the other hand, maybe my junk is somebody else's treasure? Since my sr60 is now a junk but I really treasure it dearly and really would like to get it fixed by Grado. Not to mention, I have some faith from the testimony that I've seen here from you guys that Grado will and regularly does take care of their US-based customers (and that extend to their Canada customers as well, it seems).
  
 Also how I got to questioning the GH1 and rs1e these days. As I'm sure if v2point0 offers any options (if they do) it would be "pay more to upgrade and we will let you warranty claim" -they haven't but it usually works like that 'round this part of the world-.
  
 90% unsure I will bite but might as well ask around some questions about the acclaimed gh1 and the polarizing rs1e while I'm waiting on their further replies.
  
 I don't really wish I'm a US-based person, I just Really, Really wish Grado would fix their point-of-contact methods. They really need to know that at least one of their regional distributors has not been stellar on their after sales service.
 At this point, I'm so willing to send my sr60 to Quebec if Grado Canada or whoever the ownership of that Grado Canada website is, if that means my sr60 will be restored.
  
 Guys, sorry for the rant. Got touched by the service Grado extends to it's North American-based customers and a bit wishing that they would extend their courtesy to me too. I really don't know how @WilliamLeonhart deal with this kind of thing. As I never see him ranting about this and I've rant about Grado US contact system at least twice since I joined. Since I think we both shares the same regional distributors.


----------



## droopy1592

audiophilehe400 said:


> Hey everyone, I currently have a pair of Hifiman He-400 with the EF5 amplifier. I am looking at selling and buying a pair of Grado Headphones, prefer classic rock music. Budget is around $500, does anyone have any recommendations on what is better then the Hifiman or has great sound and value?




Ps500e

Has the fullness, great sounstage (w g Cush), dark sounding but with tons of detail. I like the ps500e for rock and jazz better than just about anything under $1000 and I have pm3, tried pm1, have lcd2.2 and he-560. The ps500e with g Cush feels a little funny on your head but sounds ridiculously good. I haven't heard another phone better for rock.


----------



## gregorya

ruthieandjohn said:


> This is WEIRD...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I believe the phenomenon is known as "burn out"... or at least it should be...


----------



## dbaker1981

You know I really think my 325e's are my favorite phones I own. I just keep going back to them.

Edit. I think it's the ttvj pads. I had g Cush on my yip's and I replaced them and put on the flats and bam there's the sound I like.


----------



## MacedonianHero

rovopio said:


> ^
> 
> Hi Joseph and MacedonianHero, thanks for the answer! So, based on these partial comments, I have a follow-up question, in case you guys have heard/owned hd650 before (also relevant to others that have hd650 as well -I seem to recall wormsdriver or whirlwind have one if I'm not mistaken)
> 
> ...


 
  
 I would say the PS500/500e would be the HD650 Grado headphone. These are not dark like those, but rather more balanced. Lol, now all you guys have me debating whether I should sell my GH-1s.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

rovopio When I read your post on the way they deal with OUT email (we = the guys far far away from Grado Brooklyn), I instantly remember the disappointment when I first emailed them. Tbh, it felt kind of rude. It was a very big letdown from my most beloved headphones brand. I've got much better response from practically any other audio company I got in touch with. Take Burson for example. They're top notch. 
I never had to deal with any of the distributor. None of mine ever got broken, and if they do, I'd rather take them to a random repair shop cos in Vietnam the official distributor would refuse any repair service for Grados not bought from them. Any repair service, not just warantty. 
Yeah, the more I think of it, the more lousy it seems, the whole distribution channel of Grado.


----------



## headfry

dbaker1981 said:


> You know I really think my 325e's are my favorite phones I own. I just keep going back to them.
> 
> Edit. I think it's the ttvj pads. I had g Cush on my yip's and I replaced them and put on the flats and bam there's the sound I like.


 

 I understand your love for the 325e. While I overall prefer my GS1000i,
 the 325e is a great everyday Grado, one I can carry in my backpack
 and the sound is so good, with very good bass weight, heft and drive
 (PRAT)....even the slightly etched highs are smooth and nice on most material,
 adding to the incredible clarity and transparency, with excellent intimacy.
  
 ...for the price, they are superb.


----------



## cygnusx

I listen to the hd650 for two days before pulling the trigger on the GH1. The hd650 are very good headphones, balanced and very clean sounding. It's what a reference class headphone should sound like. For me however, it was bit dull and boring sounding. The best way to put it is when I listen to the GH1 (or Grados in general) I want to listen more and longer. When I listen to the hd650, I feel like going to sleep. Just my opinion.


----------



## rovopio

cygnusx said:


> I listen to the hd650 for two days before pulling the trigger on the GH1. The hd650 are very good headphones, balanced and very clean sounding. It's what a reference class headphone should sound like. For me however, it was bit dull and boring sounding. The best way to put it is when I listen to the GH1 (or Grados in general) I want to listen more and longer. When I listen to the hd650, I feel like going to sleep. Just my opinion.


 
  
 Hehehehehe. The fact that hd650 needed a well-designed amp to scale is one important consideration to budget-spender, compared to let's say the GH1 that while may benefit, but probably not necessarily need a $500 amp to get the bass to sound great.  I feel like the mids and vocals of hd650 is nice, the vocals are correct (I guess? not sure), and resolves those small details in songs better than budget grados. I've had the luck to be able to listen to some $100-$300 headphones, and to be fair, among them all, hd650 midrange is probably the most "correct". Grado midrange is the most "soulful" though.
  
 That said, let alone an rs2e, to me the singers vocals from my sr60 is more emotionally engaging than my hd650, when both are plugged to my amps (budget amps so there's that too).
  
 Though to be fair, after I'm semi-forced to live with a bassy/smooth IEM for an extended period of time, I kinda get the love-it-or-hate-it view people have Grado. Some people likes being shout at, we call it "emotionally engaging" or "speak to our soul". Some people does not like being shout at, they call it, well not sure what they call Grado, but I know they don't like them.
  
 So yeah, I'd imagine for some people (like the regulars here), hd650 is very praiseworthy, but Grado is a or the good stuffs. I'd say Grado speaks to my heart by shouting to my ears, while hd650 midrange just correctly speaks to my ears, which is really, a great achievements by itself (or maybe I should try listening to more expensive headphones ).
  


williamleonhart said:


> @rovopio When I read your post on the way they deal with OUT email (we = the guys far far away from Grado Brooklyn), I instantly remember the disappointment when I first emailed them. Tbh, it felt kind of rude. It was a very big letdown from my most beloved headphones brand. I've got much better response from practically any other audio company I got in touch with.


 
  
 Kind of, yeah. I mean, sure v2point0 may suck as a distributor, but Grado themselves does not make it easy (or possible) for us to contact them. Around the time I just joined and knew about head-fi, I was not in a position to get my sr60 fixed, but now I'm willing to pay the price of a 125e/225e to get my sr60 restored. Can somebody from Grado please just let me e-mail them.
  
 Not to mention I can identify with your comment about


> the official distributor would refuse any repair service for Grados not bought from them


 
  
 Yeah that happened to my pair too. But this particular time though, come on. It's a 2-months old Grado bought directly from a store they pointed me to. At least give me some options or quotes or something to get it look at, or better yet, cable replaced. It's kinda sorta frustrating to see Grado HQ can extend an after sales service for ~$45 or so, and yet for people in our part of the world, it's just automatic / manual mail forwarded.
  
 There is a possibility that I may be too harsh to v2point0 when I talk to them but counting this one, this will be the third time I'm forced to deal with them and their non-responsiveness. Kinda suck.


----------



## cygnusx

rovopio, if your going to take at look at sennies, I would recommend the hd800. These headphones are not dull and actually sound great. The hd800 are great sounding HPs. They're like the hd650 with life in them  and you still get your mids that you love so much. If I was in the market for headphones, I would go for either the pk1e or the hd800s. For now, I'm very happy with my GH1s.


----------



## rovopio

Do any of you guys US-based regulars here know or able to share or tell me any grado Brooklyn e-mail address that I can send e-mails to where it would reach a person or a general "support" (a la info@Schiit.com or the likes). I would like to see whether they answer my e-mails or not if it gets sent to a person rather than through the gradolabs.com/contact-us page like I've done 3 times already in the past several years.
  
 Against my better judgement, just a while ago I decided to reply to their latest e-mail (didn't share that one here as the content is kinda a buzzkill -well more buzzkill than this conversations I've been sharing already are-). I should have not reply and just leave it unreplied from my end. But anyway, I've decided I'm not sending my unit to them for inspection as I don't think I have that much trust in them after all this.
  
 I would like to see if I manage to contact somebody at Grado what and how will they respond to my e-mails though so if anybody have any e-mail addresses of them, if anybody can pm me, I'd really appreciate that. It's been a long time since I buy skype credit and I don't think my internet is quick enough for a call, but push comes to shove I might call their office to at least be able to talk a person, but undecided on that aspect as of now.
  
 Thanks and sorry for the recent buzzkills posts I throw your way guys. I'm not really one ranting about what happened in life, at least not yet, but you guys already know that I rant about customer services before, and probably will rant again when these things happen to me. Why can't every hobby company be like Schiit's or William's Burson's experience.


----------



## cygnusx

Try info@gradolabs.com. They are pretty good at responding from past experience.


----------



## JoeDoe

Aaaaaaaaannnd bliss:


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> Aaaaaaaaannnd bliss:




I take it the icon is good


----------



## JoeDoe

jaywillin said:


> I take it the icon is good




So far so good! Not overly tubey but enough to give me sweetness that a Grado head wants! Got a few NOS 6sn7s en route and can't wait to get em in there!


----------



## GreenBow

@JoeDoe It is a very lush picture.


----------



## Arty McGhee

hey folks
  
 thought i'd share these, they appear to be brand new and unused
 earpads look original
 i believe they're a late vintage RS1 with a serial #
 grabbed them for a good price on the ebay


----------



## trellus

arty mcghee said:


> hey folks
> 
> thought i'd share these, they appear to be brand new and unused
> earpads look original
> ...




They look gorgeous!


----------



## fleasbaby

arty mcghee said:


> hey folks
> 
> thought i'd share these, they appear to be brand new and unused
> earpads look original
> ...


 
  
  
 LMAO...you bugger...I was watching those...forgot about them though and remembered when the auction was done. Nice find! How do they sound compared to the Nhoord, Ypsilon and the Magnum builds you've done?


----------



## MacedonianHero

Well I think I've come back to my senses...keeping my GH-1s! Used them for a bit with my Mojo and I couldn't bare to let them go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Right after the PS1000e, these are my favourite Grado headphones.


----------



## Astral Abyss

macedonianhero said:


> Well I think I've come back to my senses...keeping my GH-1s! Used them for a bit with my Mojo and I couldn't bare to let them go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The GH1 is my first Grado headphone.  Sounds pretty incredible with the G pads.  I didn't like the L cushions at all.  With the G, I find myself going for it over my LCD-2, LCD-XC, or HD800.  I use my Ember II with it as a tube-buffered preamp inbetween Yggy/Rag to tweak the sound signature.  I've been experimenting with 12AT7 tubes lately for that live concert sound.
  
 At this point I'm trying to decide if I want to move up the chain to the GS2000e or PS1000e or just leave well-enough alone.  Either way, I'm hooked on the Grado sound.
  
 One thing that bugs me though is the short, hardwired SE cables on all their headphones (except the GS2000e with the XLR option).  I like all my headphones to have around 10-12' cables and prefer balanced for the Ragnarok.  I believe even with the XLR option on the GS2000 it's still only about 6'.


----------



## jrflanne

I bought a pair of the lowly SR80e's on Massdrop one day for $80. I have always thought they were a remarkable value. I'm listening to some Marcus Miller through a Bifrost Multibit and Valhalla 2 amp this morning. They sound awfully good and are so light on the head. If they aren't the best $80 value in audio, I don't know what is.


----------



## MacedonianHero

astral abyss said:


> The GH1 is my first Grado headphone.  Sounds pretty incredible with the G pads.  I didn't like the L cushions at all.  With the G, I find myself going for it over my LCD-2, LCD-XC, or HD800.  I use my Ember II with it as a tube-buffered preamp inbetween Yggy/Rag to tweak the sound signature.  I've been experimenting with 12AT7 tubes lately for that live concert sound.
> 
> At this point I'm trying to decide if I want to move up the chain to the GS2000e or PS1000e or just leave well-enough alone.  Either way, I'm hooked on the Grado sound.
> 
> One thing that bugs me though is the short, hardwired SE cables on all their headphones (except the GS2000e with the XLR option).  I like all my headphones to have around 10-12' cables and prefer balanced for the Ragnarok.  I believe even with the XLR option on the GS2000 it's still only about 6'.


 
  
 The GH-1s are special for sure. Check out my profile to see the listing of Grado headphones I've owned through the years..and the GH-1s still stand out!
  
 I would go for the PS1000e over the G2000e...they were a bit more dynamic and full sounding and in the end portrayed better overall transparency.


----------



## acguitar84

macedonianhero said:


> The GH-1s are special for sure. Check out my profile to see the listing of Grado headphones I've owned through the years..and the GH-1s still stand out!
> 
> I would go for the PS1000e over the G2000e...they were a bit more dynamic and full sounding and in the end portrayed better overall transparency.


 
 It's good to see some love for the ps1000e! That said I'm saving my pennies for the Focal (I'll always keep my PS1000e though, they are fun headphones!)


----------



## Astral Abyss

macedonianhero said:


> The GH-1s are special for sure. Check out my profile to see the listing of Grado headphones I've owned through the years..and the GH-1s still stand out!
> 
> I would go for the PS1000e over the G2000e...they were a bit more dynamic and full sounding and in the end portrayed better overall transparency.


 
  
  


acguitar84 said:


> It's good to see some love for the ps1000e! That said I'm saving my pennies for the Focal (I'll always keep my PS1000e though, they are fun headphones!)


 
  
 I usually think of "fun" headphones to be the opposite of transparent.  For instance, my HD800 are transparent, but not exactly fun.  Not to say I don't like them, just a different type of sound signature.  My LCD-XC are more of what I would think of a fun signature sound.


----------



## acguitar84

astral abyss said:


> I usually think of "fun" headphones to be the opposite of transparent.  For instance, my HD800 are transparent, but not exactly fun.  Not to say I don't like them, just a different type of sound signature.  My LCD-XC are more of what I would think of a fun signature sound.


 
 I definitely need to start a bigger headphone collection now. There are so many of them I've never heard. This hobby..lol. I'm really wanting to hear the Utopia now, it sounds like it has it all wrapped up in one headphone, but fun, transparency and comfort. I'll have to look into the LCD-XC too.


----------



## joseph69

macedonianhero said:


> Well I think I've come back to my senses...keeping my GH-1s! Used them for a bit with my Mojo and I couldn't bare to let them go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Good to hear…I've listened to my GH-1 for the past 2 nights after not using them for a while due to listening to the RS1i and my PS1K, and forgot how sweet the GH1 are!
  



jrflanne said:


> I bought a pair of the lowly SR80e's on Massdrop one day for $80. I have always thought they were a remarkable value. I'm listening to some Marcus Miller through a Bifrost Multibit and Valhalla 2 amp this morning. They sound awfully good and are so light on the head. If they aren't the best $80 value in audio, I don't know what is.


 
 I agree 100% but with the 80i…I've never had the opportunity to hear the (e). 
 I gave my 80i to a friend not to long ago and have considered buying the 80e but I really have more than enough HP for me at this time.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> I gave my 80i to a friend not to long ago and have considered buying the 80e but* I really have more than enough HP for me at this time*.


 
 I don't!!!


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> I don't!!!


 
 LMAO!!!
 I know you don't.


----------



## Arty McGhee

fleasbaby said:


> LMAO...you bugger...I was watching those...forgot about them though and remembered when the auction was done. Nice find! How do they sound compared to the Nhoord, Ypsilon and the Magnum builds you've done?


 
 yeah they went at a good price, there's still bargains out there, still surprised at the condition
 sound is very different, lot more in the high end very detailed and less bassy, more like a i-series than a pink
 never owned anything higher than an sr325, these are beautiful fit and finish are top-notch
 gotta give 'em more ear time


----------



## joseph69

@ruthieandjohn 
  
 How are you making out with the RS1e as far as their SQ making a turn for the worse with more
 burn-in time? Or was it the alcohol?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> @ruthieandjohn
> 
> 
> How are you making out with the RS1e as far as their SQ making a turn for the worse with more
> burn-in time? Or was it the alcohol?



Sounding very good, but I just did a quick re-listen. It is not getting any better in the additional 20 or so hours of play since I expressed a concern. A couple of features that I could hear when I first tested it (ability to separate two closely-spaced vocalists, and ability to discern a small added orchestral chord in a blaring organ-and-orchestra portion of Saint Saens' Organ Symphony) have lessened. Transparency and spaciousness continue to excel and possibly improve. 

An enigmatic headphone, just like the measurements! I love it!


----------



## GreenBow

ruthieandjohn said:


> I don't!!!


 
  
 The Grado benchmark.
  
 (Hahahaha!)


----------



## GreenBow

macedonianhero said:


> Well I think I've come back to my senses...keeping my GH-1s! Used them for a bit with my Mojo and I couldn't bare to let them go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Cool. I was getting anxious. (Haha.)
  
  
 I sometimes think how the Mojo and GH-1 would pair and I imagine it's perfect. I know when you look in What Hi-Fi and they mention the Mojo, they say use Grado 325e. ..The days of easily buying GH-1 are over though. For me though as much as I have fallen in love with the GH-1, in my imagination only. I don't know if I would try to buy a pair, as much as the idea triggers an emotional response. At the moment I am thinking in terms of music editing, and I think I need a flatter response. I vaguely suspect that GH-1 with G-cush might be right. Without graphs though it's hard to estimate.....Anyway don't mind me, I am always thinking about this.


----------



## fleasbaby

Not sure if this will ellicit many responses, but is anyone here using a Millett MAX hybrid amp with their Grados?


----------



## GerHead

Just ordered my first Grado's. The RS2e's. I'm moving from AKG 712's which always seemed a bit boring.


----------



## JoeDoe

gerhead said:


> Just ordered my first Grado's. The RS2e's. I'm moving from AKG 712's which always seemed a bit boring.




Congrats man! The RS2e represents a great value. I'm sure you'll enjoy!


----------



## dr cornelius

gerhead said:


> Just ordered my first Grado's. The RS2e's. I'm moving from AKG 712's which always seemed a bit boring.


 

 Nice!  RS2e’s are not boring


----------



## Dillan

I have recently been using my RS2e's more than my LCD-4. RS2e is far from boring!


----------



## GerHead

I'm going to be using a O2 amp. Does anyone have experience with this pairing?
 Also I read not to play the Grado's too loud..what is this about? Sonics or..


----------



## GerHead

It was a toss up between Planar options. Oppo PM-2, 3, or Audeze Sine. Interested to see what the Grado's can do.


----------



## KeithG

dillan said:


> I have recently been using my RS2e's more than my LCD-4. RS2e is far from boring!




Mine might not be in the same ballpark but I find myself using my Grado X Bushmills over my LCD2s or my HD600s. Can't help it but they just sing.


----------



## joseph69

gerhead said:


> It was a toss up between Planar options. Oppo PM-2, 3, or Audeze Sine. Interested to see what the Grado's can do.


 
 I'd definitely try out a Grado that is relative to the price of the HP's you mentioned above.
  


keithg said:


> Mine might not be in the same ballpark but I find myself using my Grado X Bushmills over my LCD2s or my HD600s. *Can't help it but they just sing.*


 
 +1000
 Your not kidding!


----------



## Dillan

I'm a big fan of the PM2. Liked it better than the 1 and the 3. Didn't like the Sine however, but I'm a huge lover of every other Audeze.

That said.. price to performance I'd say Grado beats most anything. Planars are kinda like addicting bass and midrange. Grados are like delicious midrange and treble.


----------



## MacedonianHero

greenbow said:


> Cool. I was getting anxious. (Haha.)
> 
> 
> I sometimes think how the Mojo and GH-1 would pair and I imagine it's perfect. I know when you look in What Hi-Fi and they mention the Mojo, they say use Grado 325e. ..The days of easily buying GH-1 are over though. For me though as much as I have fallen in love with the GH-1, in my imagination only. I don't know if I would try to buy a pair, as much as the idea triggers an emotional response. At the moment I am thinking in terms of music editing, and I think I need a flatter response. I vaguely suspect that GH-1 with G-cush might be right. Without graphs though it's hard to estimate.....Anyway don't mind me, I am always thinking about this.


 
  
 Lol...just in the nick of time I pulled them back!
  
 I personally am not a fan of any 325...for me they (all revisions) just come off too bright. I thought the SR225s were a "sweet spot" in their lineup...then the next jump was the RS1/RS1i, but sadly then came the RS1e...I'd skip that one. So for now my recommendations are: SR80/80i/80e then SR225/225i/225e then RS1/RS1i (skip the e), GH-1 (if you can find one), PS500/500e and then PS1000e (or to save a few bucks, the PS1000).


----------



## ESL-1

macedonianhero said:


> Lol...just in the nick of time I pulled them back!
> 
> I personally am not a fan of any 325...for me they (all revisions) just come off too bright. I thought the SR225s were a "sweet spot" in their lineup...then the next jump was the RS1/RS1i, but sadly then came the RS1e...I'd skip that one. So for now my recommendations are: SR80/80i/80e then SR225/225i/225e then RS1/RS1i (skip the e), GH-1 (if you can find one), PS500/500e and then PS1000e (or to save a few bucks, the PS1000).




I would include the new GS2000e in that list of recommendations and things to audition.


----------



## MacedonianHero

esl-1 said:


> I would include the new GS2000e in that list of recommendations and things to audition.


 
  
 I've heard them...liked them quite a bit and recommend them, but at their price, I'd recommend the jump to the PS1000e.


----------



## zombywoof

gerhead said:


> Just ordered my first Grado's. The RS2e's. I'm moving from AKG 712's which always seemed a bit boring.


 

 Excellent choice.  I have had my RS2e for about 6 weeks and have loved every minute...also my first Grado headphones.  Listened to Steel Dan / Aja while walking the dog tonight...incredible.


----------



## Dillan

Where's the RS2e in that list of recommendations?

I haven't heard any in the PS line or the Gh1.. or the GS2000e for that matter. (Didn't like the GS1000e)

But I think the 80e is awesome and I completely agree the 225e is the sweet spot. I don't own it but did a lot of listening and it was my second favorite of the SRe and RSe line.


----------



## headfry

I would also recommend auditioning the GS1000i, if possible.
  
 For my tastes, they're sublime.


----------



## MacedonianHero

dillan said:


> Where's the RS2e in that list of recommendations?
> 
> I haven't heard any in the PS line or the Gh1.. or the GS2000e for that matter. (Didn't like the GS1000e)
> 
> But I think the 80e is awesome and I completely agree the 225e is the sweet spot. I don't own it but did a lot of listening and it was my second favorite of the SRe and RSe line.


 
  
 Still need to hear the RS2e. The RS2/RS2i wasn't a recommendation because I'd recommend the RS1/RS1i over it. But with the debacle of the RS1e, I'll have to give the RS2e a listen.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

macedonianhero said:


> Still need to hear the RS2e. The RS2/RS2i wasn't a recommendation because I'd recommend the RS1/RS1i over it. But with the debacle of the RS1e, I'll have to give the RS2e a listen.



I find that while RS1 > RS1i > RS1e, the RS2 line is just the opposite: RS2e > RS2i > RS2 (yes, I have them ALL!)

I also find that my version of the RS1e, which is new enough to have the brown headband and non-protruding drivers (original RS1e's had drivers that protruded 1/8" or more toward the ear above the edge of the wood cup) is very, Very delightful, and could easily serve as my one and only Grado.

How can that be, you ask, if RS1 > RS1i > RS1e? When I rank them, I look at how they score when compared to each other for 10 desirable acoustic features (e.g., transparency, subbass, treble detail, soundstage...). But for pure enjoyment, the recent RS1e gives more than the other two (and does not have the same oddity of sound that the original RS1e had).


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> (Didn't like the GS1000e)


 
 I didn't care for the GS1Ki/e myself.


----------



## KeithG

dillan said:


> I'm a big fan of the PM2. Liked it better than the 1 and the 3. Didn't like the Sine however, but I'm a huge lover of every other Audeze.
> 
> That said.. price to performance I'd say Grado beats most anything. Planars are kinda like addicting bass and midrange. Grados are like delicious midrange and treble.




No need to forgo bass with a pair of Grado x Bushmills. They provide all the juicy, tuneful bass anyone could ever ask for. Why Grado don't produce another run of these delicate little beauties is beyond me. My LCD2s are wonderful, they're great for listening in to fine detail and separating guitars but for the sheer joy of music, nothing beats my Grados.


----------



## zombywoof

I posted this in the Grado Mods thread, but thought I would put it up here, as well.  I completed a mod project on a pair of SR125i's that I acquired for a great price on ebay.  The rosewood cups and black leather headband are from Turbulent labs.  Great folks.  Jin is very helpful.  I played with sorbothane damping, but to my ears it made the treble a too dull.  I ended up with some thin, self stick felt on the inside surface of the cups.  They sound pretty sweet.  A nice complement to my RS2e's...a bit more bass, perhaps than the RS2e.  Still not their equal in clarity, but a pretty close second.

  

 I am very pleased with the outcome.  In my view I got a really nice set of headphones, tuned to my liking for about $200.


----------



## GerHead

Just got the RS2e. Bright? I thought so at first listen. Everyone talks about Grado being bright. This morning though Counting Crows is sounding pretty amazing, Adam's vocals, the bass (not missing all with just the right amount of articulation), soundstaging wide, separation is distinct. Not as detailed in some spots perhaps, but the music is alive, it breathes and pulses with energy-this is what
 music is supposed to be I think. I'm coming from AKG 712's, and their sound is more like if you were looking at the dead body of your favorite music held under a microscope, with tweezers.
 Are the Grados uncomfortable? Weird styrofoam they use for the ear cups. I worry they might get dirty pretty quick,
 though after wearing them for a bit they aren't near as uncomfortable after a minute or so. Beautiful? Heck yeah! I don't know if that is real wood or Chinese
 plastic but wow, good looking phones! Overall, I like the sound, overall look (love that leather head band!), and quality. Seem a bit fragile though. I work in an industrial environment,
 and while the 712's always went with me, I cannot imagine the Grados coming with me. I wonder whether the PS500e would be worth the trip? They seem a bit more sturdy, and I
 wonder if these RS2e are awesome, would the PS500e be endgame level?


----------



## zombywoof

gerhead said:


> Just got the RS2e. Bright? I thought so at first listen. Everyone talks about Grado being bright. This morning though Counting Crows is sounding pretty amazing, Adam's vocals, the bass (not missing all with just the right amount of articulation), soundstaging wide, separation is distinct. Not as detailed in some spots perhaps, but the music is alive, it breathes and pulses with energy-this is what
> music is supposed to be I think. I'm coming from AKG 712's, and their sound is more like if you were looking at the dead body of your favorite music held under a microscope, with tweezers.
> Are the Grados uncomfortable? Weird styrofoam they use for the ear cups. I worry they might get dirty pretty quick,
> though after wearing them for a bit they aren't near as uncomfortable after a minute or so. Beautiful? Heck yeah! I don't know if that is real wood or Chinese
> ...


 

 I am also enjoying the RS2e immensely...sold my TH-X00 and haven't looked back.  I like your description "the music is alive."  I am complete agreement.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Guys, as someone who has the MS2e, had and sold the rs1i, 325e and original ps500, should I go for the rs2e right now?



dillan said:


> I'm a big fan of the PM2. Liked it better than the 1 and the 3. Didn't like the Sine however, but I'm a huge lover of every other Audeze.
> 
> That said.. price to performance I'd say Grado beats most anything. Planars are kinda like addicting bass and midrange. Grados are like delicious midrange and treble.


 What do you think about the other "cheap" Audeze, the EL8?


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> Guys, as someone who has the MS2e, had and sold the rs1i, 325e and original ps500, should I go for the rs2e right now?
> What do you think about the other "cheap" Audeze, the EL8?


 
 Any particular reasons for selling the others…or were you just testing them out to hear which one suited you best? Also, how do you feel about the MS2e?


----------



## GerHead

I just got the RS2e, and was in the Apple store, which had them. In a ten minute listen, I didn't like them. 
 They are heavy, and (though this opinion clearly not from a lengthy audition) lackluster when compared to the RS2e.


----------



## joseph69

gerhead said:


> I just got the RS2e, and was in the Apple store, *which had them. In a ten minute listen, I didn't like them. *
> They are heavy, and (though this opinion clearly not from a lengthy audition) lackluster when compared to the RS2e.


 
 Had what?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

gerhead said:


> I just got the RS2e, and was in the Apple store, which had them. In a ten minute listen, I didn't like them.
> They are heavy, and (though this opinion clearly not from a lengthy audition) lackluster when compared to the RS2e.


 
 Wow... Apple Store selling Grado RS2e!  What a coup for Grado!  Sorry you did not care for them, but the significance of their presence at the Apple Store is astounding.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Wow... Apple Store selling Grado RS2e!  What a coup for Grado!  Sorry you did not care for them, but the significance of their presence at the Apple Store is astounding.


 
 John, he's saying "* lackluster when compared to the RS2e" *​so I don't quite get which HP he is referring to? I think he is comparing the MS2e (which the Apple store had) to the RS2e (which he likes) because he also mentions "they are heavy" so I'm assuming he means the MS2e?


----------



## Oteil

I think he is referring to the audeze el8 model which they do sell in the Apple Store( I could be wrong). It is heavy and sounds ok but nowhere near a Grado headphone. I have owned the el8 closed and didn't care for it. It had to go.....even though I loved the build quality,the sound just wasn't there considering the cost.


----------



## joseph69

oteil said:


> I think he is referring to the audeze el8 model which they do sell in the Apple Store( I could be wrong). It is heavy and sounds ok but nowhere near a Grado headphone. I have owned the el8 closed and didn't care for it. It had to go.....even though I loved the build quality,the sound just wasn't there considering the cost.


 
 You may be right!


----------



## Astral Abyss

joseph69 said:


> John, he's saying "* lackluster when compared to the RS2e" *​so I don't quite get which HP he is referring to? I think he is comparing the MS2e (which the Apple store had) to the RS2e (which he likes) because he also mentions "they are heavy" so I'm assuming he means the MS2e?


 
  
 I assumed he was talking about the EL8 with it's lightning connector that they are pimping at the Apple Store.


----------



## joseph69

astral abyss said:


> I assumed he was talking about the EL8 with it's lightning connector that they are pimping at the Apple Store.


 
 I see, thank you for the clarification.


----------



## GerHead

ruthieandjohn said:


> Wow... Apple Store selling Grado RS2e!  What a coup for Grado!  Sorry you did not care for them, but the significance of their presence at the Apple Store is astounding.


 
 Please accept my apologies, as I was in fact talking about the EL-8's. No GRADO is not in Apple stores. Audeze, Beats, uh..B&O I think. However, no Grado will you find there. But yeah, I do LOVE my RS2e's!!!


----------



## GreenBow

gerhead said:


> Please accept my apologies, as I was in fact talking about the EL-8's. No GRADO is not in Apple stores. Audeze, Beats, uh..B&O I think. However, no Grado will you find there. But yeah, I do LOVE my RS2e's!!!


 

 I thought you were talking about the MS2e being heavy. Had us all wondering and commenting. I do love a good mystery, haha.


----------



## Dillan

williamleonhart said:


> Guys, as someone who has the MS2e, had and sold the rs1i, 325e and original ps500, should I go for the rs2e right now?
> What do you think about the other "cheap" Audeze, the EL8?




For me personally the 2016 version EL-8 open back model is unbelievably good. The build quality and technology is definitely a few steps above Grado. 

My RS2e and EL-8 open are about on par with one another to my ears and preferences. I use and enjoy both about equally. I'd say the 2016 EL8o have a fun sound with a lot of bass presence. RS2e are very open, clear and transparent with a crisp sound. 

Personally wasn't impressed as much before the 2016 model or with the closed version.


----------



## GerHead

My only question about these RS2e's is are they durable? The AKG 712's seemed to be much more solidly constructed. Kinda concerned about this..


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> John, he's saying "* lackluster when compared to the RS2e" *​so I don't quite get which HP he is referring to? I think he is comparing the MS2e (which the Apple store had) to the RS2e (which he likes) because he also mentions "they are heavy" so I'm assuming he means the MS2e?


 
 Darn... almost fell off my rocking chair and dropped my false teeth in haste to get to my local Apple store when I (mis)understood that they sold Grados!  Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Darn... almost fell off my rocking chair and dropped my false teeth in haste to get to my local Apple store when I (mis)understood that they sold Grados!  Thanks for the clarification.


 
 LMAO!
 Your welcome, I misunderstood as well.


----------



## GerHead

So sorry! Having got my first Grados and loving them, I can understand your rush to try them out. Amazon has Grado RS2e's which are shipped and sold by Amazon. Also the SR60 which you can try out and then easily send back.


----------



## GreenBow

Update for folk interested in the Mojo. I said earlier that Rob the designer told us it was OK for us to use the Mojo continuously plugged in.  Meaning as a desktop DAC. However I noted a post in the Official Mojo Thread recently of some saying their battery life had dropped from eight hours to four, after leaving the Mojo plugged in. It was responded to by another user who said they use the Mojo as mostly a desktop DAC. However their reply was to say they allowed their Mojo to fully drain and re-charge at regular intervals to keep the battery in good condition. Their Mojo had retained battery life.
  
 It does leave a quandary for folk wanting to use Chord DACs for desktop purposes. Either you buy the Mojo or Hugo and risk battery deterioration. The Chord 2Qute which is priced between them, but has no headphone option. Meaning us headphone folk will need to put an amplifier on the 2Qute. Not a bad idea to do that. In my position I would be considering amplifier and speakers for desktop anyway.
  
 However you run into another issue. Chord set line-out from their DACs at 3V. I don't know if that can be altered on teh 2Qute, as it has no volume control. Whereas many budget amplifiers are 2V line-in.   
  
 Or the last option is the Hugo TT which costs about £3,000. Ideal for Table-Top use, as its name prescribes to. It's a DAC which runs in either hi-fi mode, or headphone mode. It's not meant as a portable device so doesn't use battery for power. However it does have batteries in it and huge capacitors, for smoothing power supply.
  
 That's it I think as far as Chord DACs are for headphone users.


----------



## joseph69

gerhead said:


> So sorry! Having got my first Grados and loving them, I can understand your rush to try them out. Amazon has Grado RS2e's which are shipped and sold by Amazon. Also the SR60 which you can try out and then easily send back.


 
 Check out the profile @ruthieandjohn has.


----------



## GreenBow

greenbow said:


> Update for folk interested in the Mojo. I said earlier that Rob the designer told us it was OK for us to use the Mojo continuously plugged in.  Meaning as a desktop DAC. However I noted a post in the Official Mojo Thread recently of some saying their battery life had dropped from eight hours to four, after leaving the Mojo plugged in. It was responded to by another user who said they use the Mojo as mostly a desktop DAC. However their reply was to say they allowed their Mojo to fully drain and re-charge at regular intervals to keep the battery in good condition. Their Mojo had retained battery life.
> 
> It does leave a quandary for folk wanting to use Chord DACs for desktop purposes. Either you buy the Mojo or Hugo and risk battery deterioration. The Chord 2Qute which is priced between them, but has no headphone option. Meaning us headphone folk will need to put an amplifier on the 2Qute. Not a bad idea to do that. In my position I would be considering amplifier and speakers for desktop anyway.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sorry I forgot one more Chord DAC. For those with bottomless pockets the Chord DAVE (DAC) also has a headphone socket. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 For your pleasure, here's the link for the What Hi-Fi review. http://www.whathifi.com/chord/dave/review
 Quote:
  "Our Verdict 
  If you’re looking for the best DAC money can buy, the DAVE is a superb place to start. We haven’t heard anything that sounds so natural or insightful."


 Read more at http://www.whathifi.com/chord/dave/review#2RCrMMaC11OZXFFe.99
  
 (I promise I am not trying to go off-topic. This is all in the interests for headphone users. Having owned a Chord DAC, it's (genuinely tearful to imagine life without one. For my 225e or my desktop speakers.)


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

greenbow said:


> Update for folk interested in the Mojo. I said earlier that Rob the designer told us it was OK for us to use the Mojo continuously plugged in.  Meaning as a desktop DAC. However I noted a post in the Official Mojo Thread recently of some saying their battery life had dropped from eight hours to four, after leaving the Mojo plugged in. It was responded to by another user who said they use the Mojo as mostly a desktop DAC. However their reply was to say they allowed their Mojo to fully drain and re-charge at regular intervals to keep the battery in good condition. Their Mojo had retained battery life.
> 
> It does leave a quandary for folk wanting to use Chord DACs for desktop purposes. Either you buy the Mojo or Hugo and risk battery deterioration. The Chord 2Qute which is priced between them, but has no headphone option. Meaning us headphone folk will need to put an amplifier on the 2Qute. Not a bad idea to do that. In my position I would be considering amplifier and speakers for desktop anyway.
> 
> ...


Have you tried comparing the DAC in 2qute vs the Hugo?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

joseph69 said:


> Any particular reasons for selling the others…or were you just testing them out to hear which one suited you best? Also, how do you feel about the MS2e?


I just grew bored with them. Need to renew my experiences every once in a while. 





dillan said:


> For me personally the 2016 version EL-8 open back model is unbelievably good. The build quality and technology is definitely a few steps above Grado.
> 
> My RS2e and EL-8 open are about on par with one another to my ears and preferences. I use and enjoy both about equally. I'd say the 2016 EL8o have a fun sound with a lot of bass presence. RS2e are very open, clear and transparent with a crisp sound.
> 
> Personally wasn't impressed as much before the 2016 model or with the closed version.


 Thanks for every one's input. Actually I was more interested in the closed back EL8 as I already have too many open-backs...
Right now I'd just wait for a cheap used RS2e to pop up. Best offer in my country was around 330 USD.


----------



## GerHead

These RS2e's are off the charts! Can't believe how I feel about listening to music again.


----------



## billtboys

After I read your post, I plugged my Oppo HA 2 in with my phone as the source. The headphones I'm using are Grado PS 500e. Cymbals sound like they should. The HA 2 has a perfect bass db increase switch that's subtle but really makes a difference on these Grados. Don't need it every time but when it works, it really works well. Sometimes it sounds terrible but that's because their was too much bass in the song (Eminem).  One of it's best features  is a full size USB which engages the DAC when connecting to a playing device. That makes it more adaptable than most.  I don't have my TEAC HA  P50 right now, but I would imagine it would do an excellent job and it's 100 dollars cheaper than the Oppo. However, I would advise you to pay the 300 dollars for the oppo. Nothing I know of in it's price range, is better than it for detail and it's  just a clean image mostly because of low noise and just a spectacular DAC. And don't underestimate that sweet bass switch since you own Grados. So I've listened to about 12 songs with the Grados and these songs all have specific parts I listen to, to determine how good a set of cans I'm testing are. Artists start at Frank Sinatra and end at Eminem.  Plucked violin strings sound great, bass is easy to pick out, acoustic piano is realistic, snares, cymbals...etc. It's a great pairing.  I don't envy you...there's just so many DACs out there and It's really hard to find exactly what you need.  Good Luck!


----------



## Dillan

One of the best amps I have heard with my Grado headphones (including the RS2e) is the ampsandsound Agartha. It's pretty under the radar and the pairing was excellent. I am just starting out with my writing of reviews and think you will find the review interesting. Feedback is welcome!!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ampsandsound-agartha-single-ended-amplifier/reviews/16965


----------



## GreenBow

williamleonhart said:


> Have you tried comparing the DAC in 2qute vs the Hugo?


 

 I had to PM you. I wasn't ignoring you. I just didn't think it was fair to rattle on about Chord DACs anymore, in this thread. I would not feel comfortable if it got slightly derailed because of me.


----------



## joseph69

greenbow said:


> I had to PM you. I wasn't ignoring you. I just didn't think it was fair to rattle on about Chord DACs anymore, in this thread. I would not feel comfortable if it got slightly derailed because of me.


 
 The thing that makes this the best thread I've been on is that you can talk about any brand. I find everyone here to be great!


----------



## GerHead

Have any of you tried Tidal? I was completely uninterested...then after two years of listening
 to the AKG 712's, I got these RS2e's, and my joy of listening rushed back into my body!
 Yesterday I decided to give it a try. One word. Fantastic freedom to 
 pick and choose as much amazing lossless audio as I like freakin ROCKS!
 If you are military they give 50% off. For only 12.99. I have a O2 Amp I'm not even
 using right now, just playing the tunes off my iPhone...The Ramsey Lewis Trio never sounded so sweet.


----------



## cygnusx

gerhead said:


> Have any of you tried Tidal? I was completely uninterested...then after two years of listening
> to the AKG 712's, I got these RS2e's, and my joy of listening rushed back into my body!
> Yesterday I decided to give it a try. One word. Fantastic freedom to
> pick and choose as much amazing lossless audio as I like freakin ROCKS!
> ...



I love my Tidal service. In my opinion the best sounding streaming available in the US (some claim that Qobuz is better, but that service is not available in the US). The streaming of lossless flac files is very good. I prefer it to listening to the cd or lossless rips. I've tried amazon music, iTunes, Spotify and Pandora and Tidal blows all the other services away in terms of sound quality. Worth the money for me.


----------



## GerHead

So I've heard of this grattle thing. How much of a problem is this, and how easy is it to remedy? Any case recommendations?


----------



## CH23

gerhead said:


> So I've heard of this grattle thing. How much of a problem is this, and how easy is it to remedy? Any case recommendations?


 

 I believe it's just a case of dust getting into the driver. I have no data to back me up.

 I do have grattle-less PS1000 and RS1.

 I once did have grattle on my PS1000, which i took apart and carefully vacuumed from the back of the driver. no more grattle.


----------



## HeavenNotes

Hello. Is this a real one 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Grado-RS-1-/112153869010?nav=SEARCH


----------



## joseph69

heavennotes said:


> Hello. Is this a real one
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Grado-RS-1-/112153869010?nav=SEARCH


 
 Ask Grado if they modded it.
 Looks kind of funny to me, and I never heard of Grado modding anything for anyone before, but that doesn't mean that they don't do mods either.


----------



## CH23

joseph69 said:


> Ask Grado if they modded it.
> Looks kind of funny to me, and I never heard of Grado modding anything for anyone before, but that doesn't mean that they don't do mods either.


 

 could be that grado replaced the drivers for some reason, but 5 hours of use, yet no box?

 maybe it's just me but i keep the box of €200+ devices that have resale value.


----------



## joseph69

ch23 said:


> could be that grado replaced the drivers for some reason, but 5 hours of use, yet no box?
> maybe it's just me but i keep the box of €200+ devices that have resale value.


 
 The color of the cups and the print looks funny to me.
 I keep all of my boxes as well.


----------



## whirlwind

Cups look a weird color to me also...unless it is the light.


----------



## HeavenNotes

whirlwind said:


> Cups look a weird color to me also...unless it is the light.


 

 Thank you all.  And it was 520$  and now  420$.  I have not read here about fake Grado RS1.


----------



## joseph69

heavennotes said:


> Thank you all.  And it was 520$  and now  420$.  I have not read here about fake Grado RS1.


 
 As I said, I could be wrong, but highly doubt Grado does any mods so I would contact them first.


----------



## DavidA

joseph69 said:


> As I said, I could be wrong, but highly doubt Grado does any mods so I would contact them first.


 
 Could they have been sent in for repair and were then outfitted with the "e" series drivers since original ones might not be available anymore?


----------



## rovopio

davida said:


> Could they have been sent in for repair and were then outfitted with the "e" series drivers since original ones might not be available anymore?


 
  
 Hi David,
  
 Do you mind if I ask you some things about your modded Grados?
  
 Do you just mod the cups or do you change the driver also? My question mainly is, does non-grado drivers have that _emotional vocal _sound like normal Grado drivers?
 I'm not up-to-date on modded drivers but I know there are Epsilon, Magnum, and one other thing Nord (Nhorth?)-something. Which ones, if any, that you have any experience with, and does it have that _emotional vocal _sound like a normal Grado?


----------



## joseph69

davida said:


> Could they have been sent in for repair and were then outfitted with the "e" series drivers since original ones might not be available anymore?


 
 I guess so? But still, the color of the cups and the print just doesn't look correct to me…but as @whirlwind mentioned, it could be the lighting. I would still contact Grado before bidding/buying.


----------



## cygnusx

Maybe, it's a one of a kind....like a unicorn running in the wild , perhaps a mistake or from a a piece of wood that was just that color. It could be that someone took a 60 series HP and modded to look like a RS.


----------



## DavidA

rovopio said:


> Hi David,
> 
> Do you mind if I ask you some things about your modded Grados?
> 
> ...


 
 With my 225e I took the driver out and put them in wood cups but have since returned them back to the plastic cups, the cups are slightly modded with dynamat around the chamber and sorbothane on the back of the driver and there is some felt on the back of the button.  My 225i is in rosewood cups, dynamat in the RS style cups, sorbothane on the back of the driver and 1 extra vent hole opened to give a slight boost to the bass.  My 60i is in GS style walnut cups, dynamat in the cups and on the back of the driver and 3 vent holes opened.  While they retain the Grado house sound its refined and quite a bit better detailed and extended in the bass.
  
 I haven't tried the latest V7 Magnum but I've heard the V6 which I consider quite good and would take it over the Nhoord based on audio memory which is not that great so YMMV.  I think the ypsilon is the best driver for the sound that I like, very dynamic with good extension both low and high and I think due to the more balanced sound they are more emotionally involving to me.  If I were to listen to both a RS2e and the ypsilon I would always take the ypsilon, it has better bass, a better balanced frequency response and is more dynamic, only down side is it does not have the sound stage and is not as smooth in the highs as the RS2e, it comes down to your preference.
  
 If you want more info send a PM


----------



## rovopio

> If you want more info send a PM


 
 One pm coming your way. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## GreenBow (Jan 30, 2018)

I often grumble about my 225e and how I find them not quite right for me. However last night after not having used them for a couple of weeks they knocked my socks off.

 I played Tchaikovsky - Ballet Suites (Swan Lake, The Nutcracker Suite, and The Sleeping Beauty. Conductor: Karajan, ensemble Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra.)

 The 225e were rocking. Instrument placement, tone, everything, was so on point. I followed up with Beethoven's 6th Symphony, The Pastoral Symphony. (Again Karajan conducting.) I know that piece and recording very well. It was less of a surprise compared to the Ballet Suites, but it was still perfect.

 I know my Chord Mojo has a lot to do with it. However the 225e really took me by surprise with the Tchaikovsky music that I did not know so well.

 (I heard another recording by a more recent conductor that is practically identical. *Klaus Tennstedt *conductor *London Philharmonic Orchestra. *https://www.lpo.org.uk/recordings-and-gifts/4439-0085-tennstedt-beethoven-6.html With this version being a more recent recording, it's likely to sound clearer and better in comparison. My copy of the Karajan is a fraction quiet.)


----------



## Dillan

I'm a HUGE fan of the 225e!!

Some Grado seem to really sound quite good after breaking in. I think the mojo has less to do with the sound than you'd think.


----------



## HeavenNotes

Hi all. My only e series Grado is 125.  I have 225i, RS2i , RS1i and MS2i and I think the sound signature is different. 
  
  i series is more transparent and clean.
  
 e series sounds with a ¨pinch¨of dark tone.   I can listen more detail with e series but is not as fast than the  i series.  
  
 I would prefer i series for jazz fusion and rock. 
  
 What do you think about it?


----------



## Dillan

heavennotes said:


> Hi all. My only e series Grado is 125.  I have 225i, RS2i , RS1i and MS2i and I think the sound signature is different.
> 
> i series is more transparent and clean.
> 
> ...




I did like how the i series was crisp and brighter. It did sound more transparent in some cases too


----------



## DavidA

heavennotes said:


> Hi all. My only e series Grado is 125.  I have 225i, RS2i , RS1i and MS2i and I think the sound signature is different.
> 
> i series is more transparent and clean.
> 
> ...


 
 The only 2 "e" and "i" that I can do a direct comparison are the 225, the "e" is fuller sounding and is better balanced to me, the "i" is a bit thin sounding and not as smooth in the highs.  I've since put the 225i driver in wood cups where its becomes quite smooth with great balance.
  
 As for transparent and clean, to me the "e" series is the more transparent and clean sounding where the "i" is a bit grainy in the highs and colors the mids to make them a bit shouty IMO.  Just remember this only applies to the 225's that I have and none of the other models.  While I also have a RS2e, 80i and 60i, I haven't heard their "e" series counter parts or in the case of the RS2e its "i" series version


----------



## ruthieandjohn

davida said:


> The only 2 "e" and "i" that I can do a direct comparison are the 225, the "e" is fuller sounding and is better balanced to me, the "i" is a bit thin sounding and not as smooth in the highs.  I've since put the 225i driver in wood cups where its becomes quite smooth with great balance.
> 
> As for transparent and clean, to me the "e" series is the more transparent and clean sounding where the "i" is a bit grainy in the highs and colors the mids to make them a bit shouty IMO.  Just remember this only applies to the 225's that I have and none of the other models.  While I also have a RS2e, 80i and 60i, I haven't heard their "e" series counter parts or in the case of the RS2e its "i" series version


 
 I was able to grab the big table from *this* comparison I did across 25 Grado models, highlighting those that compare various versions (original, -i, -e, and for the SR325, the -is) with red boxes.  Each line is a particular acoustic feature; a 3 means that that headphone was strongest of the three in the table in that regard (also gets a blue box for First Prize), while second best is 2 (red) and third best is 1 (yellow).
  

  
 I found that for RS2, I liked RS2 < RS2i < RS2e, but for RS1, the reverse was true - RS1e < RS1i < RS1.  Likewise, for GS1000, it was GS1000e < GS1000i (which was one of my favorites).  I was particularly fond of the SR325i for its unique brightness (more than any other Grado), and so SR325is < SR325e < SR325i.  For me, PS1000e < PS1000.


----------



## maddin

I also prefer the SR325i compared to the SR325e. The SR325e is more balanced but the SR325i is unique to my ears. Such beautiful mid. For me it is THE HEADPHONE to listen to singer/songwriter.... ok together with the MS-Pro with distancers and G-cush and the Etymotic SR4SR....


----------



## joseph69

maddin said:


> I also prefer the SR325i compared to the SR325e. The SR325e is more balanced but the SR325i is unique to my ears. Such beautiful mid. For me it is THE HEADPHONE to listen to singer/songwriter.... ok together with the MS-Pro with distancers and G-cush and the Etymotic SR4SR....


 
 Although I never heard the 325i, I do have the 325is and agree that the vocals are the most life-like upfront presentation (your there) that I've heard.


----------



## zombywoof

heavennotes said:


> Hi all. My only e series Grado is 125.  I have 225i, RS2i , RS1i and MS2i and I think the sound signature is different.
> 
> i series is more transparent and clean.
> 
> ...


 

 Is it possible that the difference in sound signatures between the SR125e and the "i" series Grado's that you have is Grado model related, rather than the difference between the "e" and "i" series, in general?  I would not think that a comparison between "e" and "I" series is entirely valid unless it is the same model Grado headphone.


----------



## GreenBow

heavennotes said:


> Hi all. My only e series Grado is 125.  I have 225i, RS2i , RS1i and MS2i and I think the sound signature is different.
> 
> i series is more transparent and clean.
> 
> ...


 

 I think my 125i were a bit faster than my 225e. It left the 125i overall feeling balanced.


----------



## HeavenNotes

Thank you all for your points of view.


----------



## Smileyko

Dear friends of Grado: I now already have the PS 500e and thinking about getting the GS 2000e. Would that make a huge difference or just a small change of the Grado house sound? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

heavennotes said:


> Hi all. My only e series Grado is 125.  I have 225i, RS2i , RS1i and MS2i and I think the sound signature is different.
> 
> i series is more transparent and clean.
> 
> ...


 
 In general, the e-series both increases the bass (just a bit) and increases the overall sensitivity (by 3 dB) over the corresponding i series.
  
 As a result, I found that the SR325e (the SR325 series is the brightest of the Grado models, with the SR325i being the brightest of the SR325 series), which is darker because of its -e designation than the SR325is that came before, is indistinguishable from my SR225i (the SR225s are "middle of the road" in brightness, one of those that best represent the Grado sound, but the SR225i is going to be brighter than the SR225e, and hence ends up just like (to me) the SR325e).


----------



## Astral Abyss

I've got a intermittent connection problem in the cable on my GH-1s.  They're unfortunately out of warranty so I'm wondering if anyone knows what Grado charges for repairs of this type.  Or should I just have them re-cabled?


----------



## Astral Abyss

astral abyss said:


> I've got a intermittent connection problem in the cable on my GH-1s.  They're unfortunately out of warranty so I'm wondering if anyone knows what Grado charges for repairs of this type.  Or should I just have them re-cabled?


 
  
 Eh, nevermind.  They responded to my email right away.  $100 and that includes return postage.  Not bad.  I'll probably do that.


----------



## HeavenNotes

ruthieandjohn said:


> In general, the e-series both increases the bass (just a bit) and increases the overall sensitivity (by 3 dB) over the corresponding i series.
> 
> As a result, I found that the SR325e (the SR325 series is the brightest of the Grado models, with the SR325i being the brightest of the SR325 series), which is darker because of its -e designation than the SR325is that came before, is indistinguishable from my SR225i (the SR225s are "middle of the road" in brightness, one of those that best represent the Grado sound, but the SR225i is going to be brighter than the SR225e, and hence ends up just like (to me) the SR325e).


 
 Excelent explanation. Thank you so much!.


----------



## zombywoof

astral abyss said:


> Eh, nevermind.  They responded to my email right away.  $100 and that includes return postage.  Not bad.  I'll probably do that.


 

 Not sure about this suggestion given the inclusion of return postage, but I had a headphone cable repaired at Moon Audio for $30 + parts.  They are an authorized dealer for Grado.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

zombywoof said:


> Not sure about this suggestion given the inclusion of return postage, but I had a headphone cable repaired at Moon Audio for $30 + parts.  They are an authorized dealer for Grado.


 
 I believe that Grado repair fees are fixed fee based on headphone model, not on condition.  I am paying $100 for a simple cable replacement for my RS2e (bent the jack when my dog stumbled on the cord and pulled it out) and I paid $100 to have not one but both wood cups replaced and cabled for my prized Grado Bushmills.  Likewise, I understand that the Prestige Series headphones are repaired for $35 - $50 regardless of repair.


----------



## GerHead

Hi! I'm looking for a great case for the RS2e's. Bought the EarZonk. Don't like it much. squinches the earphone cable too much. Any other Grado users who care for a case? Love my RS2e's. They are phenomenal.


----------



## richie60

I bought a proper Grado case for mine which keeps them safe.


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> zombywoof said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure about this suggestion given the inclusion of return postage, but I had a headphone cable repaired at Moon Audio for $30 + parts.  They are an authorized dealer for Grado.
> ...


 
 yes, flat fee repair for each model. Unfortunately some of the prices jumped... well at least for the sr325. I contacted grado recently for my old sr325 and they quoted me $75.
  
 I've had another sr325 repair in the past and I believe they charged me like $35 if I remember correctly... might have been $45? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


gerhead said:


> Hi! I'm looking for a great case for the RS2e's. Bought the EarZonk. Don't like it much. squinches the earphone cable too much. Any other Grado users who care for a case? Love my RS2e's. They are phenomenal.


 
 I recommend the V Audio case: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BLACK-Storage-Carry-Case-for-GRADO-SR60-SR80-SR125-SR225-SR325-RS1-RS2-Headphone-/191827424656?hash=item2ca9ce3590:g:LL0AAOSwnDZULxFi
  
 and I also have this case: http://geb.ebay.in/g/ImportHubViewItem?itemid=191443207248
  
 I'm not sure what you mean by "squinchling the cable too much" though?...
  
 Here's some quick pictures of mine...



  
 BTW, you might want to shop around for this best price, since I know there should be several places selling these same cases.


----------



## fonkepala

gerhead said:


> Hi! I'm looking for a great case for the RS2e's. Bought the EarZonk. Don't like it much. squinches the earphone cable too much. Any other Grado users who care for a case? Love my RS2e's. They are phenomenal.




I use this case for my SR125e, fits well with room to spare even with G cushions on. 

http://www.slappa.com/HardBody-PRO-Full-Size-Headphone-case.html


----------



## james6333

I bought a Chord mojo for my PS500e and I think it is a perfect match. It takes a little of the edge off, improves the bass and keeps the details of the highs. This is in direct comparision my my W4S DAC2/Burson soloist sl. The mojo is pretty cheap and Grado fans should give it a try. 

Just thought I would share.


----------



## Dillan

Ps500 or maybe ps1000 is next on my radar


----------



## james6333

dillan said:


> Ps500 or maybe ps1000 is next on my radar




Which ps1000 model older, I or E? The PS1000e is very different than the PS500e. The PS500e is the darkest of the Grados (bit rolled off in the highs, brighter than the Elear, darker then the HD800S etc) and the PS1000e is one of the brightest. 

The PS500e easily has the most enjoyable tonal balance for me. I can listen to them quiet or loud all day long. Maybe my favorite headphone ever for shear enjoyment. In absolute terms the deep bass, soundstage, and fine details in the highs are lacking but they are my go too headphone these days. I really like the Mids and that is where the music is. 

I have only demoed the PS1000e and they seemed to have more details in the highs but are also much brighter. I would demo these first if you are sensitive to bright headphones, and they are super heavy.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

PS1000 is older than the PS1000e and has the 44 mm drivers rather than the 50
mm one of the PS1000e (and GS1000e and RS1e).


----------



## Dillan

james6333 said:


> Which ps1000 model older, I or E? The PS1000e is very different than the PS500e. The PS500e is the darkest of the Grados (bit rolled off in the highs, brighter than the Elear, darker then the HD800S etc) and the PS1000e is one of the brightest.
> 
> The PS500e easily has the most enjoyable tonal balance for me. I can listen to them quiet or loud all day long. Maybe my favorite headphone ever for shear enjoyment. In absolute terms the deep bass, soundstage, and fine details in the highs are lacking but they are my go too headphone these days. I really like the Mids and that is where the music is.
> 
> I have only demoed the PS1000e and they seemed to have more details in the highs but are also much brighter. I would demo these first if you are sensitive to bright headphones, and they are super heavy.


 

 I was talking mostly of the E versions for both headphones, only because it may be difficult to purchase a new set of previous models.. and I would also prefer to hear them in person before buying. I know from what I have read their sounds differ, but my sound signature preferences change a lot so either one would fit well into my collection. Just depends on how well they do their respective signatures. I like both bright and dark headphones, but if it is too bright then I do tend to get a headache after awhile. The HD800 were just on the edge of being too painful to listen to after long sessions.
  
 So far I have heard everything in the E series except the PS500e/PS1000e and also GS2000e. RS2e has been my favorite so far.. but I also really like the 225e.
  
 I am sort of drawn to the PS1000e only because it is their supposed flagship.


----------



## james6333

dillan said:


> I was talking mostly of the E versions for both headphones, only because it may be difficult to purchase a new set of previous models.. and I would also prefer to hear them in person before buying. I know from what I have read their sounds differ, but my sound signature preferences change a lot so either one would fit well into my collection. Just depends on how well they do their respective signatures. I like both bright and dark headphones, but if it is too bright then I do tend to get a headache after awhile. The HD800 were just on the edge of being too painful to listen to after long sessions.
> 
> So far I have heard everything in the E series except the PS500e/PS1000e and also GS2000e. RS2e has been my favorite so far.. but I also really like the 225e.
> 
> I am sort of drawn to the PS1000e only because it is their supposed flagship.




Ok, I have demoed the HD800S and PS1000e back to back on a woo audio wA6. The PS1000E is brighter in the upper treble but also had better tone and texture. The PS1000e was maybe less strained in the treble but at the same time a little brighter. 

For what it is worth the PS1000e's tone sounded more like real instruments to me than the HD800S. I was listening to Eric Claptons unplugged album for the demo. 

The RS2e is right between the PS1000e and PS500e for nutrality. If you want more bass and soundstage at the cost of some brightness try the PS1000e. If you just want a hair more bass and less fatigue go PS500e


----------



## Dillan

james6333 said:


> Ok, I have demoed the HD800S and PS1000e back to back on a woo audio wA6. The PS1000E is brighter in the upper treble but also had better tone and texture. The PS1000e was maybe less strained in the treble but at the same time a little brighter.
> 
> For what it is worth the PS1000e's tone sounded more like real instruments to me than the HD800S. I was listening to Eric Claptons unplugged album for the demo.
> 
> The RS2e is right between the PS1000e and PS500e for nutrality. If you want more bass and soundstage at the cost of some brightness try the PS1000e. If you just want a hair more bass and less fatigue go PS500e


 

 Oh awesome, that's actually quite insightful. I love the niche Grado headphones. For all the minor gripes I have for Grado.. in the end I always come back to them!


----------



## james6333

Yep pretty much. The Grados have tons of issues but they are my long time favorite inspite of all these issues.


----------



## headfry

Love my Grado's....never considered any other brand... 
my biggest beefs:

cables - since the cups rotate the cables can twist around, getting kinked/ deformed

- black end caps coming off and becoming lost

- durability, esp with the woodies such as GS1000 series

- non detachable cables

... in spite of the above, I love my Grado's as every cent has gone into 
sq and musical enjoyment

(for example, check out reviews on GR10e...modest priced IEM's
that compares well - in sq/musical enjoyment- with many of the most popular and expensive ones)

Golden-eared designers and perfectionists - American audio icons. Their phono
cartidges also are among the finest performing and sounding - for really reasonable prices vs 
similar performing/sounding competitors


----------



## james6333

The cable comment is a good one. I would love to have detachable cables just for flexibility. Moon audio makes some that way but I am always hesitant because of headphone to headphone consistency. I had to buy two PS500es to get a pair that was balanced perfectly right to left (I am super picky about that). 

I just order them though crutchfield, that way I don't feel bad about returning them if I get a bad sample.


----------



## JoeDoe

Alright Grado fans, it's time for the annual herd-thinning at casa de JoeDoe. 
  
 I've got a beautiful set of RS1i, PS500e, and an RA1 that I need to unload. PM if you're interested!


----------



## HeavenNotes

Since I had my first Grado listening experience I found my headphone sound signature.  
  
 Sometimes,.  like rigth now,  I would prefer feeling  the bass in my chest with the speakers, but I need to come back to my Grados.


----------



## CH23

joedoe said:


> Alright Grado fans, it's time for the annual herd-thinning at casa de JoeDoe.
> 
> I've got a beautiful set of RS1i, PS500e, and an RA1 that I need to unload. PM if you're interested!


 

 is this a battery driven or AC driven RA1?


----------



## GerHead

Hi! I've got the RS2e's which do not have removable headphone cords. For the last few weeks, right up until last night, I've been on this long hunt for a headphone case which doesn't constrict the cord running out of the ear cups. I have the EarZonk case in front of me, and it does in fact mush the cords. Should I worry? Anyone have experience with this fear, and what do you do? You guys ROCK!!!!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

gerhead said:


> Hi! I've got the RS2e's which do not have removable headphone cords. For the last few weeks, right up until last night, I've been on this long hunt for a headphone case which doesn't constrict the cord running out of the ear cups. I have the EarZonk case in front of me, and it does in fact mush the cords. Should I worry? Anyone have experience with this fear, and what do you do? You guys ROCK!!!!


 
 The cords will twist.  Someone here (I suspect joseph69) published a way to reverse this twisting... has to do with  hanging the headphones by their jack overnight, after first reversing both the macro twist (cable to L ear being twisted with cable to R ear) by untwisting the headphone as a unit, and then reversing the micro twist (twist in individual L and R cable on way from Y connection to the headphone) by twisting the corresponding earpiece.  I recall mention of possible gentle heating with a hair dryer, but I seem to recall that it made no difference.  But once untwisted, hanging them overnight DID help... a coathook on the wall allows the headphone to lean against the wall and not return to a twisted state due to memory in the wire.


----------



## GerHead

HI! I'm not necessarilly talking about twisting of the cords I'm talking about when you put them in a case, and the cords are cramped. 
 Am I just worrying over nothing? I hate to think I've been driving myself headphone case crazy for nothing...
 **Just as a side note: These cans are crazy awesome! Right now I'm listening to some electronica streaming off of Hi-Def Tidal. Just 
 super. And all that brightness talk I heard so much about? Not in these. And the bass? Not overwhelming, but solid in the right amount,
 and accurate. I actually look forward to listening to music now.


----------



## Smileyko

Hey guys I just got the EarZonk also delivered to my HK address. I got it thinking it might fit the GS 2000e I will get in HK next week when I go there. Hope it sounds like what I read on the 2000e thread. I really want to try a TOTL Grado and those wood ones seems attractive. I am living in Saigon and it's not possible to listen before you buy. I am listening to Saint Saens Organ symphony right now on the 500e and it's just great!!!


----------



## DavidA

Quote:


gerhead said:


> HI! I'm not necessarilly talking about twisting of the cords I'm talking about when you put them in a case, and the cords are cramped.
> Am I just worrying over nothing? I hate to think I've been driving myself headphone case crazy for nothing...
> **Just as a side note: These cans are crazy awesome! Right now I'm listening to some electronica streaming off of Hi-Def Tidal. Just
> super. And all that brightness talk I heard so much about? Not in these. And the bass? Not overwhelming, but solid in the right amount,
> and accurate. I actually look forward to listening to music now.


 
 I had some older SR-80i that after a few years the plastic covering of the wires near where they enter the cups cracked from all the bending.  With my RS2e I would think it would crack even faster since the cables are so thick and heavy since they went to the 8 wire cable versus the old 4 wire.  I'll probably mod my RS2e with SMC jacks when I have a lot of free time since removing the drivers is really time consuming, did the SMC jacks on a friends RS2 a while ago and didn't know it would take that long to get the drivers out.
  
 All my Grados or builds have SMC jacks, it a small jack and easy to work with, here are a picture where you can see the jacks:


----------



## joseph69

davida said:


> Did the SMC jacks on a friends RS2 a while ago and didn't know it would take that long to get the drivers out.


 
 How did you get the drivers out of the wood cups?
 Thanks.


----------



## DavidA

joseph69 said:


> How did you get the drivers out of the wood cups?
> Thanks.


 
 I use a very thin craft knife, had to change the blades 3 times for each cups.  I got the info on how to remove the drivers from wood cups on this thread about a year ago IIRC, the poster said he used a thin surgical scalpel so I figured the thin craft knife would also work.


----------



## joseph69

davida said:


> I use a very thin craft knife, had to change the blades 3 times for each cups.  I got the info on how to remove the drivers from wood cups on this thread about a year ago IIRC, the poster said he used a thin surgical scalpel so I figured the thin craft knife would also work.


 
 Thanks, David.
 I guess its a much harder glue than the hot glue used in the SR models, so heating it with a blow dryer sounds out of the question. What type of glue did you use to reassemble?


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> davida said:
> 
> 
> > I use a very thin craft knife, had to change the blades 3 times for each cups.  I got the info on how to remove the drivers from wood cups on this thread about a year ago IIRC, the poster said he used a thin surgical scalpel so I figured the thin craft knife would also work.
> ...


I also liberated the drivers on a ps500 a few months ago. I believe I got most of the glue off by peeling it with my finger nail. Grado uses Elmer's wood glue. I used it when I reassembled it and I also used it on my Magnum V7 build to glue my aluminum cups to mahogany sleeves. It cured same as Grados do.


----------



## DavidA

joseph69 said:


> Thanks, David.
> I guess its a much harder glue than the hot glue used in the SR models, so heating it with a blow dryer sounds out of the question. What type of glue did you use to reassemble?


 
 Hi Joseph,
 It was done out of necessity, my friend had run over the cable of her RS2e with her office chair so it needed to be fixed.  I actually tried to see if it was hot glue at first, cut a piece off and used a heat gun and it didn't melt, asked on this thread and the person with the scalpel idea said it was wood glue which makes sense since you wouldn't want hot glue next to the driver which might damage it.
 I used a latex wood glue when re-installing the driver which looks very much like the original.  I'm probably going to do the removable cables on my RS2e in the future since the original cable it just too heavy and short for me.


----------



## joseph69

davida said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > I also liberated the drivers on a ps500 a few months ago. I believe I got most of the glue off by peeling it with my finger nail. Grado uses Elmer's wood glue. I used it when I reassembled it and I also used it on my Magnum V7 build to glue my aluminum cups to mahogany sleeves. It cured same as Grados do.
> ...


 
 Thank you both for the info.
@wormsdriver…even more interesting that you liberated the PS500 being it has a wood driver housing.
 Is the wood driver housing as thick as the plastic driver housing like on the SR/RS2 models, or does it have a very thin/fragile wall?


----------



## sling5s

I preferred the after market "Grado" drivers like Ypsilon and Nhoord (especially) over the Grado GH1.
 I'm wondering how the Grado RS1e (with non-protruding driver) might compare with the Ypsilon and Nhoord? Anyone?
 I did have both the RS1e (protruding driver) and GH1, tempted to try the RS1e again.


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> davida said:
> 
> 
> > wormsdriver said:
> ...


I'd say it's thicker than the plastic models. To be clear, I did the same as @DavidA mentioned above. I only liberated the drivers from the wood, not the wooden sleeves from the aluminum cups.

I forgot to mention if anyone is doing this, you can press down a bit and rotate on the front of the driver itself to break off from the wood glue. Then it's easier to peel off the glue with your finger nails since most of the glue is on the surface itself and not wedged in between the driver and the wood.


----------



## fonkepala

gerhead said:


> Hi! I've got the RS2e's which do not have removable headphone cords. For the last few weeks, right up until last night, I've been on this long hunt for a headphone case which doesn't constrict the cord running out of the ear cups. I have the EarZonk case in front of me, and it does in fact mush the cords. Should I worry? Anyone have experience with this fear, and what do you do? You guys ROCK!!!!




I think I've posted this here before, but here goes: https://www.amazon.com/Slappa-Full-Sized-HardBody-Headphone-Protection/dp/B009NE7B06

I use that Slappa hardbody pro hardcase with my 125e. Fits with room to spare, even with Grado G cushions on. The case is waterproof and very sturdily built as well.


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> I'd say it's thicker than the plastic models. To be clear, I did the same as @DavidA mentioned above. I only liberated the drivers from the wood, not the wooden sleeves from the aluminum cups.
> 
> I forgot to mention if anyone is doing this, you can press down a bit and rotate on the front of the driver itself to break off from the wood glue. Then it's easier to peel off the glue with your finger nails since most of the glue is on the surface itself and not wedged in between the driver and the wood.


 
 Thank you for the clarification and the tip!
 I'm not doing any mods to a wood Grado, but it is nice to have some input/tips for the future just incase.


----------



## DavidA

wormsdriver said:


> I'd say it's thicker than the plastic models. To be clear, I did the same as @DavidA mentioned above. I only liberated the drivers from the wood, not the wooden sleeves from the aluminum cups.
> 
> *I forgot to mention if anyone is doing this, you can press down a bit and rotate on the front of the driver itself to break off from the wood glue. Then it's easier to peel off the glue with your finger nails since most of the glue is on the surface itself and not wedged in between the driver and the wood*.


 
 Thanks for this tip, I'll try it when I get around to working on my RS2e.


----------



## GerHead

fonkepala said:


> I think I've posted this here before, but here goes: https://www.amazon.com/Slappa-Full-Sized-HardBody-Headphone-Protection/dp/B009NE7B06
> 
> I use that Slappa hardbody pro hardcase with my 125e. Fits with room to spare, even with Grado G cushions on. The case is waterproof and very sturdily built as well.


 
 I took your advice. Thank you so much!


----------



## fonkepala

gerhead said:


> I took your advice. Thank you so much!




Welcome. I think you'll be pleased with them, worth the asking price.


----------



## SurvivorNVL

How is the GH-1 + G-Cush for Classical?


----------



## Smileyko

I just pull the trigger on the GS2000e yesterday. I am burning in right now. After 20 hours this beautiful looking wood headphone sounds amazingly sweet. Not at all harsh. More musical then the HD 800S. Far more easy to break in I think. Very nice TOTL phones.


----------



## cygnusx

survivornvl said:


> How is the GH-1 + G-Cush for Classical?


 In my opinion the GH1 w/G-cush are absolutely fantastic with all natural instruments (especially vocals, strings, woodwind). I listen to classical music all the time and they sound great. If I had to say anything negative, I would say that I've head better HPs (HD800) providing a cleaner full range when listening to symphonies but I listen to Mahler all the time and they sound great. The best way to put it is these HPs are just very fun and musical. My go to HP...just about everything sounds good... I can listen for hours at a time. Btw, I'm still on the fence on the G-Cush, it seems to depend a lot on the type of music.


----------



## zombywoof

survivornvl said:


> How is the GH-1 + G-Cush for Classical?


 

 I would have to say that I agree with @cygnusx, although I have ever heard Senn HD800 to comment on that comparison.  I listen to classical only occasionally, but I have found the signature of the GH1 to be particularly good (although I do use the G cushions almost exclusively).  Vivaldi Four Seasons and Copeland Appalachian Spring are two of my favorite pieces, and I can say that with the GH1 the listening experience is dynamic.  I am not convinced that the G cushions provide wider sound stage than the L cushions, as others have suggested.  While I would agree that this claim makes some sense as the drivers are farther from the ear with the G cushions, I just find them more comfortable.
  
 Not sure what your musical tastes are, but Allman Brothers Fillmore East + GH1/G = AMAZING.


----------



## james6333

So I have had Grados on an off for the last 15 year and never tried the lower end Grados until just recently. 

I ordered a pair of SR60es as s gift for a friend and gave them a try to make sure I was not giving away a poor sounding headphone. 

I am beyond impressed with the SR60e. Straight out of the box they are great. The sound signature is very close to the PS500e with a warm sounds with somewhat suppressed highs. The SR60e seems to have more bass extention than most Grados (equal to the PS500e) with more quaintly due to the stock pads. 

In direct comparision to the PS500e the Mids seem a little muddy, and the highs lack a little detail using the stock pads. Switching the pads the muddiness transfers to the PS500e. 

So using the same L-Cush pads on both what you gain going from the SR60e to PS500e is smoother Mids (no 2k spike from what I can tell) and a little more detail across the board. Just a little more refined sound. Back to back it is pretty clear there is less "cabinet" noise and it cleans up the sound a bit but the difference is not as big as you would expect. With that said the SR60e sounds a little stringent in the upper Mids when compared to the PS500e. I would have not noticed it without something to compair it too. 

Now I like the SR60e better than the Focal Elear (which I also own)...


----------



## rovopio

I've had some time to think, and I think I've come up with a decision to purge my Grado and move on from the brand. So this week will be the last week I will ever visit Grado Fan Club.
 So I come to say goodbye.
 Grado is the headphones for me, the company themselves however, is not the company that treats me well as an individual. I love grado deeply. I love it more than _just a headphone. _That is likely why I got hurt deeply by what had happened from last month.
  
 I have a belief if I am a US-based person I would be a happy camper, seeing from how everybody here that is in the US received a decent service from Grado.
 I would so very much like to say that Grado US have nothing to do with my bad experience, so that I can say and maintain the feeling that the brand itself did nothing, and it's their chains that had done me wrong. Unfortunately, that is not the case. Grado US themselves had a quasi-direct hand on my current experience, in the sense that their system of communication is the very thing that made it possible for their dealers to arbitrarily act the way they despicably acted towards me, and at the same time, how that behavior can went unchecked from top-to-bottom, for this long.
  
 I know many of you guys here know that my grado headphone that I own long before I joined head-fi was one of my more prized possession. I'm very thankful to grado for creating such a headphone (/sound signature) that had been there for me for many, many years.
 What happened last month tainted my attachment to the brand. This is the end of the road for me and my attachment to Grado. At least for now.
  
 I am not closing the possibility that I will one day get another grado again. But if such a time comes, it will be more of a factor if I happen to find a dealer that is fair, and definitely when and if I move and live someplace else, not where I currently lived. I still can't deny that I love the sound grado headphones produced. It's just that it's sadly a one-sided love on my side, so I am ending it now.
  
 This thread is the one singular thread on head-fi that is _more than just a thread_, and it's because of you guys.
  
 I would like to say a big thank you to everybody that have been here ever since I first arrived on head-fi and have helped me and replied to my numerous posts. Thanks and goodbye to williamleonhart, stacker, joseph, ruthieandjohn, jaywillin, sling5s, focker, parbaked, whirlwind, wormsdriver, greenbow, macedonianhero, pfillion, mercuttio, amictus, swspiers, joedoe, wildcatsare1, bpcans, adtrance, dillan, davidA, and many others whose names doesn't pop up in my head at this very moment.
  
 Have a good life you all. I wish you all the very best you can have in life.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rovopio said:


> I've had some time to think, and I think I've come up with a decision to purge my Grado and move on from the brand. So this week will be the last week I will ever visit Grado Fan Club.
> So I come to say goodbye.
> Grado is the headphones for me, the company themselves however, is not the company that treats me well as an individual. I love grado deeply. I love it more than _just a headphone._ That is likely why I got hurt deeply by what had happened from last month.
> 
> ...



We respect you, we enjoy your wisdom and insight and your praise of the Grado sound. We will miss you from this thread and hope that you will find reason to return quickly. You are one of the handful of posters on this thread that I always try to read. Godspeed!


----------



## joseph69

@rovopio 
  
 I respect your decision for leaving Grado due to your experiences, but that doesn't mean you can't post on this thread being this is IMO/IME thread has the best community that has no problem speaking about any manufacturer or piece of equipment one might have…so don't hesitate to post what this future hobby may bring your way!


----------



## Lavakugel

james6333 said:


> So I have had Grados on an off for the last 15 year and never tried the lower end Grados until just recently.
> 
> I ordered a pair of SR60es as s gift for a friend and gave them a try to make sure I was not giving away a poor sounding headphone.
> 
> ...


 
 Hi 
  
 I'm about to get my first grados eighter sr80e or ps500e can't decide yet. Read a lot about the comfort of the pads. Which pads would be the most comfortable? L-Cush, Zonk or original. 
  
 Thanks


----------



## ruthieandjohn

lavakugel said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm about to get my first grados eighter sr80e or ps500e can't decide yet. Read a lot about the comfort of the pads. Which pads would be the most comfortable? L-Cush, Zonk or original.
> 
> Thanks



Sound is best with the pads that Grado puts on the headphones when you buy them...flats for the SR80e; L Cush for the PS500e. 

Comfort is I think better with the flats of the SR80e than the L Cush of the PS500e. Comfort (for me at least) is BEST with the over-ear G Cush. 

However, for all but the Grado GH-1, sound suffers when you use a pad type different than the one sold with the headphone.


----------



## james6333

lavakugel said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm about to get my first grados eighter sr80e or ps500e can't decide yet. Read a lot about the comfort of the pads. Which pads would be the most comfortable? L-Cush, Zonk or original.
> 
> Thanks




The stock pads on the 60e are by far the most comfortable. The bowl pads always hurt my ears at first. The key to Grados is bending the headband to fit you and the pads due soften over time.


----------



## Dillan

rovopio said:


> I've had some time to think, and I think I've come up with a decision to purge my Grado and move on from the brand. So this week will be the last week I will ever visit Grado Fan Club.
> So I come to say goodbye.
> Grado is the headphones for me, the company themselves however, is not the company that treats me well as an individual. I love grado deeply. I love it more than _just a headphone._ That is likely why I got hurt deeply by what had happened from last month.
> 
> ...




Huge respect to you my friend.

I encourage everyone to treat the brands the same way they're treated. I've never had any form of communication or support from Grado, the only experience I've had is the headphones themselves.. which is why I'm here and why I give so much love to Grado.. the sound and the niche and everything is just enticing.

That said.. stinks you had a bad experience and I'm really sorry things didn't work out. I'd be happy if you still stuck around the thread and if not then at least feel free to message me anytime!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I have had truly excellent support and communication with Grado, including their repairing and returning a pair of Bushmills on the same day they received them, with tracking info showing that they had them for only 90 min!

But they are a US-centric company. They do not market by going to shows; they do not advertise very much, they have the world's least fancy packaging, and I can certainly imagine that they focus attention on doing well in only a subset of the things that a lot of headphone manufacturers do, choosing to deemphasize marketing, packaging, and international distribution.

Why, when I learned that they did NOT have some celebrity such as Taylor Swift sporting and endorsing their headphones, I offered my services as their model and spokesman. Since I am not a celebrity, I am past middle age attractiveness, and I am not a particularly good musician, I figured I could be an anti-celebrity endorser.

I have not yet heard back from them on my offer.


----------



## dr cornelius

Since we’re always looking for recommendations for complimentary gear for our Grados - here’s one I thought you guys might find interesting:
 http://rupertneve.com/products/rnhp-headphone-amplifier/#reviews
  
 Two of the reviews come from pros using Grados, so maybe these amps are a good combo...  It’s also cool to see Grados being used in the pro mixing world.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Great tip!
  
 I contacted Grado recently to ask what portable amp they recommended with their headphones (particularly the RS1e).
  
 They said an amp was not necessary, but instead said that portable music players from Sony, Astell Kern, and Lotoo were great with Grado headphones.
  
 I then inquired a bit more and learned that they themselves use the Lotoo... the Lotoo PAW Gold as a reference player to check headphones, and the Lotoo PAW 5000 for portable use.
  
 I purchased the Lotoo PAW 5000 from Amazon for $199 and tried it out with my Grados (again, emphasizing my RS1e).  The Lotoo PAW 5000 is tiny, and its sampling rate is limited to 96 Ks/sec. It has digital output as well as line out and headphone out, and it includes a digital signal processor (Analog Devices Blackfin 514) within.  It also provides bluetooth, though at one volume (you change the volume on your headphones).
  
 The Lotoo PAW 5000 was head and shoulders above my FiiO X5ii and X3... a clear improvement in soundstage and instrument positional imaging.
  
 I then discovered that the Lotoo has a parametric equalizer consisting of 5 bands that you can set filter type (high/low pass or bandpass), center frequency, attenuation/gain, and Q (width).  It also has an "acoustic timbre embellisher" of about 6 different changes (more bright, deep bass, slmilar to an AKG 701, similar to a Beyer 990,...).
  
 I also found a few recommended settings, one from Lotoo and a couple from the Lotoo threads here.  When I tried some of them (the Lotoo one in particular), I found a marked enhancement.  I had tried and discarded both parametric equalizers (on my Parrot Zik 2.0) and graphic equalizers (on my two FiiOs and my Apple iPod) as not improving anything, so this was quite a change.
  
 I again contacted Grado to find 1) they did not use equalizers, as they had to hear the headphones as they are, and 2) the Lotoo PAW Gold was SIGNIFICANTLY better than the Lotoo PAW 5000 I had been using.
  
 Research on the Lotoo PAW Gold (or "LPG") thread here and elsewhere found many preferring it to the AK240 and the like.  It handles all the expected sampling rates, includes the Blackfin 514 DSP and associated equalizer, but requires its own charging supply and does not have bluetooth or digital out (they expect their own DAC to be superior to anything you could bring to it!).
  
 So I have ordered a Lotoo PAW Gold which is now on its way to me.  Mine was a trade, but the PAW Gold is hard to find new and lists for $2400 in its "Diana" edition, which is enhanced in gain by 6 dB for the Abyss Diana headphone soon to be released.
  
 I am looking forward to trying it out tomorrow when it arrives.
  
  
 Other synergies learned from Grado for their headphones:  they have recommended the Schiit Lyr 2 as a desktop amplifier (yes, I have it!).  Earlier, Joseph Grado recommended either his own amp (the hard-to-find Joseph Grado HPA-1... yes, I have one!) or the Melos SHA-1 Gold (no, I don't have that one).
  

*Lotoo PAW 5000 (left) and Lotoo PAW Gold (right).*


----------



## maddin

ruthieandjohn said:


> I have had truly excellent support and communication with Grado, including their repairing and returning a pair of Bushmills on the same day they received them, with tracking info showing that they had them for only 90 min!
> 
> But they are a US-centric company. They do not market by going to shows; they do not advertise very much, they have the world's least fancy packaging, and I can certainly imagine that they focus attention on doing well in only a subset of the things that a lot of headphone manufacturers do, choosing to deemphasize marketing, packaging, and international distribution.


 
 This is good to hear you had such a positive experience with Grado service. It seems to be different for customers from the USA though. Which is a bit difficult for me because the customers outside the USA pay higher prices and I think Grado should offer the same service or response to them. Other companies manage do this, for example etymotic has an tremendous customer service. From other companies you hear less fast response up to nothing...
 The point of marketing you raise, I see a bit different. Grado does not run advertisements but with the next generation in house they have increased their presence on the "so called" social media a lot.
 I did yesterday a hearing of most of my Grados and the surprise winner was for me the HF-1. The GH1 or the PS500 are technically the better headphones, but the HF-1 has a tonality I like a lot. Even if there is less stage and less details....and it has not the monstrous  cable of the new models. Well, I guess if you wear the new models with the thicker cable a lot you don't need to go to the gym anymore.... (don't get me wrong, I like my GH1 despite the cable...)


----------



## DavidA

maddin said:


> This is good to hear you had such a positive experience with Grado service. It seems to be different for customers from the USA though. Which is a bit difficult for me because the customers outside the USA pay higher prices and I think Grado should offer the same service or response to them. Other companies manage do this, for example etymotic has an tremendous customer service. From other companies you hear less fast response up to nothing...
> The point of marketing you raise, I see a bit different. Grado does not run advertisements but with the next generation in house they have increased their presence on the "so called" social media a lot.
> I did yesterday a hearing of most of my Grados and the surprise winner was for me the HF-1. The GH1 or the PS500 are technically the better headphones, but the HF-1 has a tonality I like a lot. Even if there is less stage and less details....and it has not the monstrous  cable of the new models. Well, I guess if you wear the new models with the thicker cable a lot you don't need to go to the gym anymore.... (don't get me wrong, I like my GH1 despite the cable...)


 
 You are not the only one with a issue with the new 8 or 12 conductor cable, way to heavy and provides no sonic benefit from my limited trials with re-cabling a RS2e, SR-225e and PS-500e.


----------



## Lavakugel

Any advice for best grados for vocals under 600 bucks?


----------



## JoeDoe

lavakugel said:


> Any advice for best grados for vocals under 600 bucks?




RS2e new or RS1 (non-e) used.


----------



## james6333

lavakugel said:


> Any advice for best grados for vocals under 600 bucks?




The PS500e has smoother Mids than some of the wooden Grados to my ear unless your looking for that forward Grado sound.


----------



## GreenBow

What Hi-Fi has come out and named the Chord DAVE as the best DAC that money can buy.
http://www.whathifi.com/awards/2016/temptation
  
 From their 2016 Awards page. http://www.whathifi.com/awards/2016
  
I would love to put a pair of PS1000 on that DAC and have a listen. (I remember Head-Fi founder (Jude's) impression of the DAVE with a top end pair of headphones. 'Other worldy', he said.)


----------



## james6333

greenbow said:


> What Hi-Fi has come out and named the Chord DAVE as the best DAC that money can buy.
> http://www.whathifi.com/awards/2016/temptation
> 
> From their 2016 Awards page. http://www.whathifi.com/awards/2016
> ...




I believe it. I am using the mojo right now with my PS500e and my W4S DAC2/Burson is collecting dust. 

The Wyred for sound/Burson combo has midrange glare and lacks bass when compared to the mojo with the Grados.


----------



## Blazer39

ruthieandjohn said:


> Great tip!
> 
> I contacted Grado recently to ask what portable amp they recommended with their headphones (particularly the RS1e).
> 
> ...


 

 whooah..Lotoo PAW 5000 is better than fiio x5ii?!
  
 while it will be awesome to get the Gold one its just too expensive for me..im currently using fiio x3ii as my daily DAP, while its great sometimes i feel its not natural and organic sounding with Grados
  
 How exactly Lotoo PAW 5000 better than FiiO?!
  
 you got me really excited over this DAP mate..


----------



## ruthieandjohn

For me, the LoToo PAW 5000 gave better (more immersive, surrounding) soundstage, better apparent spatial separation between the instruments, and a bit better bass. I noticed it more with the Grado RS1e than I did on the RS2e or GH 1, but it improved all. 

In addition, if you set its parametric equalzer to the settings mentioned by LoToo (I can send them to you if you get it) they sound even better, but my observations above were with no EQ.


----------



## swspiers

ruthieandjohn said:


> I have had truly excellent support and communication with Grado, including their repairing and returning a pair of Bushmills on the same day they received them, with tracking info showing that they had them for only 90 min!
> 
> But they are a US-centric company. They do not market by going to shows; they do not advertise very much, they have the world's least fancy packaging, and I can certainly imagine that they focus attention on doing well in only a subset of the things that a lot of headphone manufacturers do, choosing to deemphasize marketing, packaging, and international distribution.
> 
> ...




The have no idea the opportunity that they're missing!


----------



## kpfeifle

So here is a question for all of you who have tried why more Grado's then me. I currently own the Grado HF-2, and out of curiosity, built a pair of mahogany wood cupped magnum V5's. I had a chance to be on the TTVJ tour for the GS2000e's, and just got through comparing all 3. I'll have a more detailed review in the tour thread, but my main take was that while the 2000's had better extension and more air around the instruments, the HF2 was about 85 to 90% of the sound for me and hard to justify that expense. Part of it is no doubt my 56 year old ears. I though the magnums had the same house sound, but slightly darker. So my question is this, any benifit to trying out any of the lower price Grado's? I'm thinking RS2e or 325e. Would they bring anything different to the table then what I already own?


----------



## DarqueKnight

Love me some Grado's...


----------



## james6333

kpfeifle said:


> So here is a question for all of you who have tried why more Grado's then me. I currently own the Grado HF-2, and out of curiosity, built a pair of mahogany wood cupped magnum V5's. I had a chance to be on the TTVJ tour for the GS2000e's, and just got through comparing all 3. I'll have a more detailed review in the tour thread, but my main take was that while the 2000's had better extension and more air around the instruments, the HF2 was about 85 to 90% of the sound for me and hard to justify that expense. Part of it is no doubt my 56 year old ears. I though the magnums had the same house sound, but slightly darker. So my question is this, any benifit to trying out any of the lower price Grado's? I'm thinking RS2e or 325e. Would they bring anything different to the table then what I already own?





kpfeifle said:


> So here is a question for all of you who have tried why more Grado's then me. I currently own the Grado HF-2, and out of curiosity, built a pair of mahogany wood cupped magnum V5's. I had a chance to be on the TTVJ tour for the GS2000e's, and just got through comparing all 3. I'll have a more detailed review in the tour thread, but my main take was that while the 2000's had better extension and more air around the instruments, the HF2 was about 85 to 90% of the sound for me and hard to justify that expense. Part of it is no doubt my 56 year old ears. I though the magnums had the same house sound, but slightly darker. So my question is this, any benifit to trying out any of the lower price Grado's? I'm thinking RS2e or 325e. Would they bring anything different to the table then what I already own?




I have not heard the HF2 but they are the "original" PS500? If that is true I don't think you will get better, just different.

IMO the wood Grados have a different sound. The wood does add some sound and I think it rings a little. It is suttle and I only really noticed it when comparing the GH-1, Rs2e, GS1000e and PS500e back to back was it clear what was going on. 

With that being said the turning of each has a bigger effect than anything. 

The RS2e will probably be a step backwards in technicalities but the Mids and highs were more lively than the PS500e and it could be fun to have a different flavor. 

I owned the MS2i (like the 325 more or less) and they were the worst Grados I owned. They were bright and lacked bass. Mids were odd IMO. 

I think the only real upgrade for you would be the PS1000e and everything else would just be different rather than better.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

kpfeifle said:


> So here is a question for all of you who have tried why more Grado's then me. I currently own the Grado HF-2, and out of curiosity, built a pair of mahogany wood cupped magnum V5's. I had a chance to be on the TTVJ tour for the GS2000e's, and just got through comparing all 3. I'll have a more detailed review in the tour thread, but my main take was that while the 2000's had better extension and more air around the instruments, the HF2 was about 85 to 90% of the sound for me and hard to justify that expense. Part of it is no doubt my 56 year old ears. I though the magnums had the same house sound, but slightly darker. So my question is this, any benifit to trying out any of the lower price Grado's? I'm thinking RS2e or 325e. Would they bring anything different to the table then what I already own?


w
You might enjoy my comparison of my 27 Grados, here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/808325/huge-comparison-of-almost-all-grado-headphones-post-your-own-comparisons-here-thanks-giogio#post_12583926

I also got the HF2, but after this comparison.

To me, the HF2 is the PS500 without the treble roll off, making it preferable. It has the same construction of metal cups enclosing wood cups that the PS500 and PS1000 ( and their -e versions) share. 

I found by happenstance that the HF 2 can be significantly improved by an amp ( as can the RS1e). That was a surprise, as most of my other Grados are only marginally improved by sn amp.

Here are my comparisons of my Grados. Go to my thread for details.


----------



## Smileyko

I have just gotten the 2000e like 8 days ago there in HKG. I really think it's the wood, after burn in they are more sweet sounding then all my other gear. The timber and the tone is more round and full to my ears. The Woo Dragonfly and the 2000 is a great match. Ray Lynch never sounded so good.


----------



## joseph69

smileyko said:


> The *Woo Dragonfly* and the 2000 is a great match. Ray Lynch never sounded so good.


 
 Congratulations.
 Woo Audio - Fireflies
 Audioquest - Dragonfly


----------



## Smileyko

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations.
> Woo Audio - Fireflies
> Audioquest - Dragonfly


 

 Ohhhhhh Yesssss. I have both. But I tell you I always travel with the Dragonfly RED and while in HK I did 4 days burn in with the RED. It sounded good even though it was new out of the box. Only the first day did it sound thin. Then it filled out and I think this 2000e was very easy to break in. Not like some other gear I have, not so easy. Cheers.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Heads up, the GH1 is actually for sale again on Grado's website right now.
  
 http://www.4ourears.net/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=4E-GH1
  
 Five left!


----------



## james6333

themarchingmule said:


> Heads up, the GH1 is actually for sale again on Grado's website right now.
> 
> http://www.4ourears.net/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=4E-GH1
> 
> Five left!




Thanks!

4 left... impulse buy lol


----------



## cygnusx

james6333 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 4 left... impulse buy lol


 You the made a good call. Enjoy the HPs. Welcome to the GH1 club.


----------



## james6333

cygnusx said:


> You the made a good call. Enjoy the HPs. Welcome to the GH1 club.




I demoed them about a month ago. I thought they were good. I did not buy them at the time because I am going to get the PS1000e or GS2000e soon... but you know how impulse buying works lol.


----------



## cygnusx

james6333 said:


> I demoed them about a month ago. I thought they were good. I did not buy them at the time because I am going to get the PS1000e or GS2000e soon... but you know how impulse buying works lol.


 my two cents is that although the PS1000e and the G2000e sound better to even my ears, their also over double the price. For the sound and value, I'm very happy with mine.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I prefer the GH1 with G cush to the GS1000e.  Good choice!


----------



## joseph69

james6333 said:


> I demoed them about a month ago. I thought they were good. I did not buy them at the time because I am going to get the PS1000e or GS2000e soon... but you know how impulse buying works lol.


 
 Definitely can't go wrong with the GH1 w/G cushions.


----------



## james6333

ruthieandjohn said:


> I prefer the GH1 with G cush to the GS1000e.  Good choice!




Good to know, I will get some G-Cush pads on order.


----------



## kpfeifle

Well, I just joined the club as well. They are not going to last much longer! I really loved the GS2000e sound, but at half the price, the GH1 (with the G Cush) was the better option for me now. Should pair well with my other limited the HF2!


----------



## james6333

Does anyone know what driver is on the GH-1? I am assuming the same driver from the RS2e.


----------



## joseph69

james6333 said:


> Does anyone know what driver is on the GH-1? I am assuming the same driver from the RS2e.


 
 Even without ever hearing the RS2e I would highly doubt that the GH1 which I own has the same driver from impressions of RS2e owners.


----------



## cygnusx

Something fun to listen with HPs. Very cool stuff! 
[VIDEO]https://youtu.be/aAWC8gxDpcE[/VIDEO]


----------



## kpfeifle

cygnusx said:


> You the made a good call. Enjoy the HPs. Welcome to the GH1 club.




We should get jackets made :rolleyes:


----------



## RollinHard843

Since getting the RS1e, i've had the impression that it has a deep, throaty sound to it but i realized ive never tested the sub bass of the headphones. So i did that today finally and was pretty surprised.

The RS1e barely registers any sub-bass at all! I thought this was weird because i like how all other bass comes through on them (bass drums, bass guitar, deep toms, bass pedals). So i guess the headphones show nice mid or upper bass but really cant do much to play sub-bass.

The RS2e plays the sub-bass much better believe it or not. Its funny how a headphone that seems lighter in sound signature can do that. 

For the record, i was listening to Chroma Key's "Underneath the waves" because there's a nice electronic drum hit in the beginning that activates sub-bass very well. 

All this makes the RS1e an even more enigmatic headphone. Bass presence yet bass light still.


----------



## james6333

rollinhard843 said:


> Since getting the RS1e, i've had the impression that it has a deep, throaty sound to it but i realized ive never tested the sub bass of the headphones. So i did that today finally and was pretty surprised.
> 
> The RS1e barely registers any sub-bass at all! I thought this was weird because i like how all other bass comes through on them (bass drums, bass guitar, deep toms, bass pedals). So i guess the headphones show nice mid or upper bass but really cant do much to play sub-bass.
> 
> ...




What frequency does it drop off at? But that sounds pretty bad. I hear so many bad comments about the RS1e I am amazed they have not revised it.


----------



## RollinHard843

james6333 said:


> What frequency does it drop off at? But that sounds pretty bad. I hear so many bad comments about the RS1e I am amazed they have not revised it.




Im not sure exactly. Its funny though, the headphones are immensely enjoyable! However its tough to explain why i like them. They are good at imaging and conveying depth, and they SEEM bassier than the RS2e...except for deep low bass


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rollinhard843 said:


> Im not sure exactly. Its funny though, the headphones are immensely enjoyable! However its tough to explain why i like them. They are good at imaging and conveying depth, and they SEEM bassier than the RS2e...except for deep low bass


 
 I agree... I have the RS1e, and I test headphones against each other, three at a time, on each of 10 acoustic features, and rank them as winner, second place, and third place on each feature.  One can compute a total score for each headphone based on how often it came out first.
  
 The RS1e does not score as high as either the RS1i or the RS1 (with buttons) in these comparisons, and in fact nearly any of my Grados scores higher overall.
  
 But if I had to have only one Grado, it would be my RS1e.  They give me the most enjoyable listening!
  
 Go figure!*
  
 (*  I think part of it is that my 10 tests just test sample aspects of the total listening experience.  One may rate a car on 10 aspects such as weight, color, seat comfort,.... yet overall prefer a car that scores low on all of these, perhaps because "Exhilaration" was neglected as a test!).


----------



## headfry

Hi John,
  
  
 I suppose another way of expressing it is that for yourself the RS1e gives the best overall balance
 of attributes....balance is often overlooked in our quest for better soundstage, bass, lifelike mids,
 detailed yet unfatiguing highs, detail/resolution, coherence,organic/natural reproduction, blackness of background, etc.
  
 Like with a fine beer, wine, writing, painting, cinema....assuming that the elements are of high quality,
 the overall balance is extremely important (but often overlooked).
  
 If you'd like to weigh in......would the GS1000i still be high up on your list of overall fave Grado?


----------



## zombywoof

I enjoy reading others impressions about these headphones.  Describing the sound of a headphone is really difficult for me.  I have the RS2e and GH1 and love them both, but they certainly do not have the same sound signature.  Is it the wood chosen for the cups?  Is it the driver that was used?  I can't say.  I find the GH1 to respond very nicely to the upgrade to G cushions...but did not find the same to be true for the RS2e.  I sense that the detail of the RS2e is not quite matched by the GH1/G, but I do not find the GH1/G to lack detail.  The GH1/G might have slightly more bass presence than the RS2e, but when I listen to the RS2e I do not find them to lack of bass.
  
 I am happy to have both of these headphones, but I honestly think I could be equally happy with either of them.  I am glad I do not have to make that decision, though. 
  
 I am impressed by the extensive testing performed by @ruthieandjohn, and found it to be extremely useful when I made the decision to purchase my first Grado headphone this past summer, the RS2e.  However, I was fortunate at that time to have the opportunity to spend some hours with them at a local retailer before committing to the purchase.  Again, when I made the decision to purchase the GH1 I was able to compare the results of ruthieandjohn's experience with the RS2e and GH1, and felt confident that the GH1 would suite my tastes relative to my own personal experience with the RS2e.
  
 So, again, my thanks ruthieandjohn.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

headfry said:


> Hi John,
> 
> 
> I suppose another way of expressing it is that for yourself the RS1e gives the best overall balance
> ...


 
 Absolutely...it would be the one over-ear Grado I would take to my desert island!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Been working my @ss of these last 3 months and havenot had a proper audio experience since. Next month I will go back to my home with my self-bought homecoming gift: Chord Hugo. 

This could be the entrance for me into the GS and PS upper lines. My past experiences with them have been less than impressive, but now I would have one of the top notch DAC amps on earth - which many say is must have to bring out the full potential in the fullsize Grados. 

I'm really excited. Nevertheless I will need to finish the one week of work left ahead.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

williamleonhart said:


> Been working my @ss of these last 3 months and havenot had a proper audio experience since. Next month I will go back to my home with my self-bought homecoming gift: Chord Hugo.
> 
> This could be the entrance for me into the GS and PS upper lines. My past experiences with them have been less than impressive, but now I would have one of the top notch DAC amps on earth - which many say is must have to bring out the full potential in the fullsize Grados.
> 
> I'm really excited. Nevertheless I will need to finish the one week of work left ahead.


 
 I, too, bought the Chord Hugo.  Actually, I persuaded my wife Ruthie to buy it for me, but as a Christmas gift.  So right now it is in the house, but I am not allowed to try it until Christmas.


----------



## Krutsch

ruthieandjohn said:


> I, too, bought the Chord Hugo.  Actually, I persuaded my wife Ruthie to buy it for me, but as a Christmas gift.  *So right now it is in the house, but I am not allowed to try it until Christmas.*


 
  
 That's hard-core discipline.


----------



## whirlwind

krutsch said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > I, too, bought the Chord Hugo.  Actually, I persuaded my wife Ruthie to buy it for me, but as a Christmas gift.  *So right now it is in the house, but I am not allowed to try it until Christmas.*
> ...


 
 +1...what discipline.
  
 John, might be time to start getting "snoopy"


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Nope... condition of gift is No Peeking.
  
 (But I DID trade some non-Grado headphones for a Lotoo PAW Gold, which some say sounds as good as or better than the Chord Hugo!!  It does sound GREAT with Grados.)


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

"Lotoo" is a rather unfamiliar name to me but I did a google anyway. And it's $3400. Wow.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I had not heard of it either. Grado alerted me to it as the one they use as a reference, and I then found that it made its debut on head-fi on the thread titled something like "Obscure Chinese DAPs." Head-fier audionewbie started a thread on the Lotoo PAW Gold that is quite mature now.

They are VERY hard to find in the US, particularly since www.lotoo.cn has shut down the English translation of their website. A special version for the emerging Abyss Diana headphone has been developed by theevolutionofsound.com, official US distributor for the Lotoo PAW Gold Diana Edition. I believe its only difference from the standard is that it adds another 6 dB of output level. It lists at $2399. 

Comparisons on the "Introducing the Lotoo Gold" thread generally rate it better than the Astell-Kern 240, and on a par or just under the Red Wine Astell Kern (RWAK) 380, and comparable to the Chord Hugo plus amp.


----------



## rovopio

ruthieandjohn said:


> We respect you, we enjoy your wisdom and insight and your praise of the Grado sound. We will miss you from this thread and hope that you will find reason to return quickly. You are one of the handful of posters on this thread that I always try to read. Godspeed!


 
 Thanks a lot John. I'll miss you too.
 Meeting someone like you (albeit virtually), made me pretty happy inside because of two things. I'm a hopeless romantic (or hopeful?, lol). Anyway I was happy when I saw your username becomes ruthieandjohn, and the fact that I was here leading up to that. I believe in love and I'm happy when somebody found theirs.
 More than that, seeing your collection gave me validation that _there are somebody out there that is as crazy as me. _
 As you and many are probably aware, from the time that I've been here, I'm not exactly in any position to buy things _in the present. _However, believe you me that I had the utmost intention to collect all the non-limited edition grado headphones just because I can (one day).
  
 So... knowing that there is somebody out there that owns all the non-limited edition grado headphones (and then some), validates my innermost desire that that is a _normal _thing to do.
  
 Since I know you like the hd800, that will probably be something I would consider getting in the far future, because your opinion to me, carries weight. So..... at the very least, it's not going to be the last time we'll see each other on head-fi (should I ever get a hd800(or S), I'll probably visit their thread one day in the far future).
  


joseph69 said:


> @rovopio
> 
> I respect your decision for leaving Grado due to your experiences, but that doesn't mean you can't post on this thread being this is IMO/IME thread has the best community that has no problem speaking about any manufacturer or piece of equipment one might have…so don't hesitate to post what this future hobby may bring your way!


 
  
 "...this thread has the best community ". It is, yeah I agree. It is definitely one of the best _community within the community_. This thread sorta flew under the radar because it's a "fan club" and because it's a fan club of "grado". Since the grado sound is an acquired taste, people with _similar _"acquired" taste gets along more, maybe. At least that's the way I noticed it. Especially the long-stayers.
  
 No offense and I'm saying this in the best of ways but _you also kinda have to be a bit crazy in the head to buy non sr60/80/125/225 grado models because they almost sound the same (acc. to others)._
  
 I think going from sr60 to the higher-up lines were very much worth it, but I understand the view of many other people that can't hear much difference between 80 and 225, much less to ever considering getting something like a rs1 or even a ps1000/gs2000. I say this with the highest of respect, _we kinda a crazy bunch over here buying the more expensive grado, methinks. You kinda have to be a bit crazy in the head to put grado as a #1 / #2 option when there are many, many other headphones in the market_.
  
 So, many of us get along.
  
 I don't have any plan to buy stax (short-term or long-term) due to the price and amps requirements, and I hate waiting (in this context, the BHSE). But if hd800(S) doesn't engage me the way I wanted to, I probably will consider researching and checking out STAX (likely the 007 first, but at that far future who knows what STAX models will be available then).
  
 I have a feeling there will come a time that I will be more open both in ideas and in situation, to consider a STAX. After all, all this time I was in love with an American brand that treats me nonchalantly. and yet, I never open my eye to the possibility that I might like the _more domestic _brand of STAX. I speak _some degree _of Japanese and I know the culture _to some extent, _so I'm hopeful for a_ standard Japanese treatment_, and their standard is good enough for me.
 That far-future goal of getting all them grado headphones (like ~$6000 in total?), can be pooled to STAX at that far future point, should I ever want to.
  
 So it may (may not be) the last time we'll bump into each other Joseph.
  


dillan said:


> Huge respect to you my friend.
> 
> I encourage everyone to treat the brands the same way they're treated. I've never had any form of communication or support from Grado, the only experience I've had is the headphones themselves.. which is why I'm here and why I give so much love to Grado.. the sound and the niche and everything is just enticing.
> 
> That said.. stinks you had a bad experience and I'm really sorry things didn't work out. I'd be happy if you still stuck around the thread and if not then at least feel free to message me anytime!


 
  
 Thanks Dillan. I appreciate your response, both now, and a few months ago when I just bought that last grado headphones. We don't talk much (if any?), but from the way you write your replies to me, I can feel that you are as good a soul as other people in this thread. I'm happy that you found a headphone that suit your preference.
 Grado is a normal company, they are neither good or bad. It's the system they devised that made what happened to me became possible, and it's also just a perfect storm of ****-uppery from all parties involved. The person from Grado US, the distributor, the dealer, and myself. Every party had some role that in the end, broke me.
  
 I highly doubt what is currently happening to me will or even _can _happen to anybody else in this planet. Just from the sheer audacity of it. It's unthinkable that anybody else will experienced the same thing. But stranger things have happened on this planet, so there's that too.
  
 What I'm trying to say is that while yes, I talk on Grado on the past several posts on this thread, I talk on them based on how the whole thing made me feel (or at least I tried to express it from that view). I don't think they are anywhere near bad as a company per se. I respect the effort and decisions Grado person did to develop the brand and the company to what it currently is.
 I think as a whole, they are a normal company. What is happening to me is just extremely ****ty but it's also extremely unlikely to ever happen to anybody else.
  
 So, to anybody that love Grado, no reason to not continue loving them.
  
 ----
 I said last time that "_this week_" is the last time I will visit, and not that particular day (whatever day it was I last posted), was because... you know it Sundays everywhere in the world when some people here posted some youtube link for others to enjoy. I wanted to experience a Sunday here one last time.
  
 Anyway, goodbye everybody. See you in other threads.


----------



## SHAMuuu

If Grado can break a soul, aye yi yi
  
 I might have to take the sr60 off my list


----------



## james6333

shamuuu said:


> If Grado can break a soul, aye yi yi
> 
> I might have to take the sr60 off my list




I know my Grados have increased my musical enjoyment more than any piece of gear I have owned. I have over $20k in my stereo and I often think the Grados connect me to the music better than my stereo.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

james6333 said:


> I know my Grados have increased my musical enjoyment more than any piece of gear I have owned. I have over $20k in my stereo and I often think the Grados connect me to the music better than my stereo.


 
 Perhaps that is why Grado's signature line on their emails is "Grado's get you closer to the music."


----------



## cygnusx

james6333 said:


> I know my Grados have increased my musical enjoyment more than any piece of gear I have owned. I have over $20k in my stereo and I often think the Grados connect me to the music better than my stereo.


 As much as I love my Grado GH1s, to me my stereo still sounds a lot better. I'm curious, what amp, dac and speakers are you using? Feel free to send a PM.


----------



## james6333

cygnusx said:


> As much as I love my Grado GH1s, to me my stereo still sounds a lot better. I'm curious, what amp, dac and speakers are you using? Feel free to send a PM.




I think it comes down to values. I don't put a high value on soundstage (I listen to modern music) which is the real advantage of speakers. Once you take that away it is easy to like headphones as much or more. Soundstage is just a special effect (of the studio) to me. I can change it by moving my speakers or changing up the room. I do like it but I don't focus on it anymore as there at so many things that effect it. 

The music just seems to be more natural through the Grados. Maybe it is the lack of crossovers, single driver, controlled environment of headphones but I like them. The only time the speakers really make the headphones sound bad is on music that relies on sub bass. The JL subs are a hard act to follow. 

My current system is 

thiel 2.4cs speakers 
2, JL E112 (actively crossed over)
McIntosh 252 
Wyred 4 sound DAC2 (no preamp) 
Dedicated treated room.


----------



## cygnusx

james6333 said:


> I think it comes down to values. I don't put a high value on soundstage (I listen to modern music) which is the real advantage of speakers. Once you take that away it is easy to like headphones as much or more. Soundstage is just a special effect (of the studio) to me. I can change it by moving my speakers or changing up the room. I do like it but I don't focus on it anymore as there at so many things that effect it.
> 
> The music just seems to be more natural through the Grados. Maybe it is the lack of crossovers, single driver, controlled environment of headphones but I like them. The only time the speakers really make the headphones sound bad is on music that relies on sub bass. The JL subs are a hard act to follow.
> 
> ...


 very nice system you have there. I agree that JLs are exceptional subs. I've heard the Thiels but I've only read good things. At this point, I say enjoy your Grados . If you're looking to try something else, I suggest you audition a pair of magnpans or Harbeth, if you haven't already. The mids are fantastic on these speakers and the music sounds very natural. Reminds me of grados actually.


----------



## SHAMuuu

james6333 said:


> I know my Grados have increased my musical enjoyment more than any piece of gear I have owned. I have over $20k in my stereo and I often think the Grados connect me to the music better than my stereo.


 

 I was joking more than anything. I do really like the simplicity of the grado design, and its on my list.
 I think every headphone nut should have a sr60 at minimum in their lineup, and i will soon enough.
  
 Just had to get some other cans first  and the sr60/80 is on a short list of 5.
  
 I don't think i will be a grado "modder" or go down the alessandro route as I would just want to experience the  grado sound or to know what its like kind of like how many know the ksc35/75/portapro sound
  
 ITS A MUST I TELLS ya!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I just commented b/c of that fella who had some heartache or summat like that due to the brand, but it wont deter me in my quest to know its grado mysteries, and lucky for me i am not sensitive to erratic treble spike (if there is any)


----------



## kpfeifle

Well, I just received my shipping notice that my GH-1's are out to be shipped today. Can't wait till they get here!


----------



## GreenBow

kpfeifle said:


> Well, I just received my shipping notice that my GH-1's are out to be shipped today. Can't wait till they get here!


 

 Excited anticipation. (Congrats to you.)


----------



## james6333

cygnusx said:


> very nice system you have there. I agree that JLs are exceptional subs. I've heard the Thiels but I've only read good things. At this point, I say enjoy your Grados . If you're looking to try something else, I suggest you audition a pair of magnpans or Harbeth, if you haven't already. The mids are fantastic on these speakers and the music sounds very natural. Reminds me of grados actually.




Honesty the Grados changed my perspective on Speakers as weird as it sounds. 

We just bought a new house (for the wife...) so I told her I wanted $15k (for me) for new speakers and I demoed just about everything I could and had decided on used Wilson Sasha's. 

Here is where it gets odd. In the new house my system sucked in my new room. I needed to build a wall and treat it (which I did more or less) but in the mean time I was using a pair of PS500e. Once the room was done and the money was there I demoed them again and they felt well.... like Speakers...hmm

So I upgraded my video instead (110 screen innovation slate screen and Sony projector) and still just used headphones. 

Then I went on the headphone quest. Bought a few pairs in the $1000-$2000 range. Demoed basically everything, sold all of it or returned them and I am back to the PS500e. Grados are the sound for me. 

I am on the right fan boy thread lol. I just ordered the GH-1 and they shipped today. I am looking forward to trying them out next to the PS500e. 

PS: I demoed the Magnepan 3.6i years ago in the same room as the thiel 2.4cs and brought home the Thiels (better bass impact, and looks). Sadly the brand is basically done and under new ownership.


----------



## cygnusx

james6333 said:


> Honesty the Grados changed my perspective on Speakers as weird as it sounds.
> 
> We just bought a new house (for the wife...) so I told her I wanted $15k (for me) for new speakers and I demoed just about everything I could and had decided on used Wilson Sasha's.
> 
> ...


 You need not say anymore  That's awesome. I'm still a bit more in love with my Harbeths but I understand where you're coming from. In terms of HPs, I'm also very happy with the Grado sound. I've always have been..twenty years strong, mostly with the cheaper SR models. I would like to try the PS1000e next.


----------



## Astral Abyss

james6333 said:


> Honesty the Grados changed my perspective on Speakers as weird as it sounds.
> 
> We just bought a new house (for the wife...) so I told her I wanted $15k (for me) for new speakers and I demoed just about everything I could and had decided on used Wilson Sasha's.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm really interested to hear your thoughts on the GH1 vs your current PS500e, once the GH1s arrive and you get to spend some time with them.  You may want to try the G cushions on the GH1 as well.  To me, they sound better than the L.


----------



## james6333

cygnusx said:


> You need not say anymore  That's awesome. I'm still a bit more in love with my Harbeths but I understand where you're coming from. In terms of HPs, I'm also very happy with the Grado sound. I've always have been..twenty years strong, mostly with the cheaper SR models. I would like to try the PS1000e next.




The PS1000e is pretty good. I liked them a good bit better than the HD800S on a woo WA6 and I was actually going to order them this month but got side tracked with Grado having more GH-1s for sale. Maybe next month I will still get the PS1000e depending on how the GH-1 is. 

I thought about the GS2000e (have not heard it) but the GS1000e lacked bass and seemed a little bright for me and I thought they were a step back from the PS500e (I put a high value on bass).


----------



## micheleporfido7

The are so many differences between an old GH1000 and a new Rs2e in your opinion? Thank you


----------



## james6333

kpfeifle said:


> Well, I just received my shipping notice that my GH-1's are out to be shipped today. Can't wait till they get here!




Mine shipped today too. They must have sent them all out together.


----------



## Lavakugel

james6333 said:


> Mine shipped today too. They must have sent them all out together.


 
 Mine shipping tomorrow 
  
 Had a hard decision to make...rs2e vs gh1. After all the good reports here and in in the german forums I pulled the trigger.


----------



## james6333

astral abyss said:


> I'm really interested to hear your thoughts on the GH1 vs your current PS500e, once the GH1s arrive and you get to spend some time with them.  You may want to try the G cushions on the GH1 as well.  To me, they sound better than the L.




I will put something together once they come. I have a feeling my preference for stong bass impact will have me liking the L-Cush better but I will get some G-Cush on order this week. I have read the love fest GH-1 thread. 

When I demoed the GH-1 agents the PS500e I felt like the Gh-1's Mids were a hair more forward (2k peak?) and the highs were a hair brighter. The PS500e seemed cleaner to me with less housing coloration. But this was a quick A/B as my wife was demoing/buy an amp and I was just messing around. 

My gut tells me the PS500e is underrated. Maybe with the PS500 (I have not heard it) being darker scared people off from the PS500e. But I feel like they are the best but in the line up so it will be interesting to compare the GH-1 as many people seem to think it is the best bang for the buck Grado to date.


----------



## Astral Abyss

james6333 said:


> I will put something together once they come. I have a feeling my preference for stong bass impact will have me liking the L-Cush better but I will get some G-Cush on order this week. I have read the love fest GH-1 thread.
> 
> When I demoed the GH-1 agents the PS500e I felt like the Gh-1's Mids were a hair more forward (2k peak?) and the highs were a hair brighter. The PS500e seemed cleaner to me with less housing coloration. But this was a quick A/B as my wife was demoing/buy an amp and I was just messing around.
> 
> My gut tells me the PS500e is underrated. Maybe with the PS500 (I have not heard it) being darker scared people off from the PS500e. But I feel like they are the best but in the line up so it will be interesting to compare the GH-1 as many people seem to think it is the best bang for the buck Grado to date.


 
  
 I like strong bass as well, especially sub-bass.  This is why I'm curious of your thoughts of GH1 vs PS500e.  PS500e is on my radar. I personally feel the G cushions give better bass response vs the L on the GH1.


----------



## cygnusx

astral abyss said:


> I like strong bass as well, especially sub-bass.  This is why I'm curious of your thoughts of GH1 vs PS500e.  PS500e is on my radar. I personally feel the G cushions give better bass response vs the L on the GH1.


 I agree with you that the G Cushions seems to give better bass.


----------



## james6333

cygnusx said:


> I agree with you that the G Cushions seems to give better bass.




That is good news, I assumed it would get worse as the driver's moves away from the ear.


----------



## BobG55

ruthieandjohn said:


> I, too, bought the Chord Hugo.  Actually, I persuaded my wife Ruthie to buy it for me, but as a Christmas gift.  So right now it is in the house, but I am not allowed to try it until Christmas.


----------



## joseph69

For all of those receiving the GH1…congratulations on an excellent HP!
 Please also be sure to check in with your initial impressions and your impressions after sufficient burn-in. I would also like to hear which cushions you prefer with the GH1 the stock L or the G.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Thanks to suggestions from Grado (when I asked what amp they recommended for portable use with Grados), I purchased the Lotoo PAW 5000 digital music player ($199 on amazon).  
  
 It sounded better with my Grados, specifically the RS1e and the HF2, than my FiiO X3 and X5ii, which are also in the same price range.  In addition, the PAW 5000 has a WONDERFULLY effective parametric equalizer (Grado does not use it, but it is the first I have seen that can actually improve sound), and the ability to slow or speed playback by up to 20% without changing pitch (Lotoo's CEO is a runner and wants to synchronize music beats to footfalls), and has the ability to broadcast bluetooth to wireless headphones (though without a volume control... you have to use the headphone volume control).  It is TINY and light and accepts up to 2T micro SD cards (when they become available) and it charges through the USB port (which is a USB 3 for fastest file transfer), providing 10 - 12 hours of life per charge.
  
 Further discussion with Grado indicated that good as the Lotoo PAW 5000 was, the Lotoo PAW Gold was significantly better.
  
 That was very hard to find in the US.  Their website (www.lotoo.cn) has been down for over three weeks, but I eventually found that theevolutionofsound.com, a dealer of Abyss headphones, had a particular version of the Lotoo Gold that has 6 dB higher output for the up-and-coming Abyss Diana headphones.... $2,399.
  
 I instead found a used one and traded two non-Grado headphones for a standard, non-Diana version, and the PAW Gold included a much-sought-after Dignis leather case no longer available.
  
 It. Sounds. Fantastic!
  
 I am a newbie to high-end DAPs, as my FiiO X5ii was my best to date.  However, I have several good desktop systems (Sennheiser HDVD 800, Schiit BIfrost Uber Multibit USB DAC and Lyr 2 amp, also recommended by Grado for Grados, and Joseph Grado HPA-1 amp).  This Lotoo PAW Gold is right up there.  Not only does it drive Grados, it drives the discriminating HE1000 very, very well (on the one and only song I have tested so far, indistinguishable from the Schiit stack feeding HiFiMAN's own EF-6 amp) and nearly indistinguishable from the Sennheiser HDVD 800 DAC/amp in driving the Sennheiser HD 800.
  
 Folks who have compared the Lotoo PAW Gold to other top end DAPS report that they find it better than the Astell & Kern AK 240, comparable to or better than the RWAK240, and comparable to or a bit poorer than the AK 380.  Folks rank it better than the Chord Mojo and comparable to the Chord Hugo in comparison (though the Chords might need amps). 
  
 The PAW Gold has great sound, great power, great feel, and the same or better sonic features as its little brother, the PAW 5000.  However, it does NOT have a digital out like the PAW 5000 (I am told that Lotoo believes there can be no improvement possible over the DAC that they used, so no digital out.)  Likewise, it is only the lower-price Lotoo PAW 5000 that gives the +/- 20% speedup, the Bluetooth connection, and the ability to charge through the USB port (the PAW Gold requires its own or a third-party charger through another jack).
  
 Thank you Grado for your recommendation of Lotoo.  I am VERY satisfied.  More on sound comparisons later.
  


*Lotto and Grado... perfect together!  (PAW 5000 on left, PAW Gold in Dignis case on right, Grado RS1i on top).*


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Oh, and for those frugal folks who ask the reasonable question of "how does the Lotoo PAW 5000 sound in comparison to its 12-times-more-expensive big brother," I offer the following ditty:
  
 Oh, give me your pity
 My ears must be sh**ty
 I can't quite distinguish
 5000 from Gold.
  
 With my Grado headphones
 And hi-def Norah Jones
 I listen at first to
 5000, then Gold.
  
 I test the same phrases
 Dear Norah, she raises
 The question, "Why sounds the
 5000 like Gold?"
  
 But wait! There's a difference!
 The soundstage, bass, presence
 Is just a bit less for
 5000 than Gold!
  
 (WHEW!!!!)
  
  
  
 (Oh, and the PAW Gold produces 500 mW into 32 ohms, while the PAW 5000 produces 75 mW into 16 ohms (couldn't find a 32 ohm spec for it).


----------



## kpfeifle

james6333 said:


> I will put something together once they come. I have a feeling my preference for stong bass impact will have me liking the L-Cush better but I will get some G-Cush on order this week. I have read the love fest GH-1 thread.
> 
> When I demoed the GH-1 agents the PS500e I felt like the Gh-1's Mids were a hair more forward (2k peak?) and the highs were a hair brighter. The PS500e seemed cleaner to me with less housing coloration. But this was a quick A/B as my wife was demoing/buy an amp and I was just messing around.
> 
> My gut tells me the PS500e is underrated. Maybe with the PS500 (I have not heard it) being darker scared people off from the PS500e. But I feel like they are the best but in the line up so it will be interesting to compare the GH-1 as many people seem to think it is the best bang for the buck Grado to date.




James,

I will be interested to hear your thoughts as well! I will be comparing my GH1 to my HF2, by all reports this is an early version of the PS500, this should be fun!


----------



## wladrus

```
[color=rgb(33, 33, 33)] Hello! Some photos Grado headphones from Russia.[/color]
```
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/g/a/1108241/grado-gleb/

 http://forum.doctorhead.ru/index.php?showtopic=24936&st=350


----------



## Arty McGhee

ruthieandjohn said:


> Oh, and for those frugal folks who ask the reasonable question of "how does the Lotoo PAW 5000 sound in comparison to its 12-times-more-expensive big brother," I offer the following ditty:
> 
> Oh, give me your pity
> My ears must be sh**ty
> ...


 
 so is it $2000.00 better?
  
 i bit on the paw 5000, for $200 bucks it does balanced and has some nice features
 (assignable function button, fancy eq,, nice form factor, bluetooths)
 the sound is good, but with grados its fantastic, buttoned  rs1, sr60 pink driver both sound amazing
 its a great little player and definitely matches up great with grados, while the gold version
 is a little out of my price range, do you think its worth the extra cash?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

arty mcghee said:


> so is it $2000.00 better?
> 
> i bit on the paw 5000, for $200 bucks it does balanced and has some nice features
> (assignable function button, fancy eq,, nice form factor, bluetooths)
> ...


 
 The Gold version is about 12x as powerful as the Lotoo PAW 5000, and costs about 12X as much!  That extra power makes it Very Good for harder-to-drive headphones like the Sennheiser HD800 and HiFIman HE1000, as well as the Grados.
  
 And as indicated in my little ditty, there IS an improvement in soundstage, instrument imaging, and bass when you go from the PAW 5000 to the PAW Gold.
  
 So when asked "Is the PAW Gold worth 12X as much as the PAW 5000?" I can with great confidence declare that it is just as worth that factor of 12 in cash as the $1,695 Grado PS1000e is over the $60 Grado SR60e, which is 1/12 the cash!


----------



## Dillan

Just catching up on all the posts after traveling for a little bit.

Congrats on everyone getting the gh1.. seems like an awesome headphone!! Wish I had a chance to hear it!

Edit- love the poem hahaha the lotoo seems like a very legitimate dap maker!!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

dillan said:


> Just catching up on all the posts after traveling for a little bit.
> 
> Congrats on everyone getting the gh1.. seems like an awesome headphone!! Wish I had a chance to hear it!
> 
> Edit- love the poem hahaha the lotoo seems like a very legitimate dap maker!!



Yep! Lotoo's parent company has been making top quality professional audio and recording equipment for years. The LoToo PAW Gold is their first foray into portable audio, and they make it with professional quality, just as Sony sells its PHA-1 DAC/amp for iPod Lightening and 30 pin and USB from its professional audio line.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ruthieandjohn said:


> Oh, and for those frugal folks who ask the reasonable question of "how does the Lotoo PAW 5000 sound in comparison to its 12-times-more-expensive big brother," I offer the following ditty:
> 
> Oh, give me your pity
> 
> ...


 This thread is full of gold!


----------



## Lavakugel

After getting my new GH-1 couple hours ago, I'm enjoying it very much. 
  
 It was a bit hard to spend such an amount, but I'm not looking back because this headphone is everything people are writing in this forum. And I just pulled it out of box...improvement will be there after hours of burning in.


----------



## kpfeifle

lavakugel said:


> After getting my new GH-1 couple hours ago, I'm enjoying it very much.
> 
> It was a bit hard to spend such an amount, but I'm not looking back because this headphone is everything people are writing in this forum. And I just pulled it out of box...improvement will be there after hours of burning in.




I received mine yesterday and totally agree! A very special headphone, even without break in....and it will only get better. Glad you are enjoying yours as much as I am.


----------



## james6333

astral abyss said:


> I'm really interested to hear your thoughts on the GH1 vs your current PS500e, once the GH1s arrive and you get to spend some time with them.  You may want to try the G cushions on the GH1 as well.  To me, they sound better than the L.




Posted my out of the box thoughts in the GH-1 Thread. Post 947. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/775282/grado-gh-1-discussion/945#post_12964407


----------



## AdamWysokinski

Hello from a new Grado SR225e owner.
 In head to head comparison they were so much better in their price range (HIFIMAN HE-400I, Sennheiser HD 600, Beyerdynamic DT 880).
 I love their clear, detailed, natural, so lively and energetic sound. I'm super satisfied.
  
 Regards,
 Adam


----------



## james6333

adamwysokinski said:


> Hello from a new Grado SR225e owner.
> In head to head comparison they were so much better in their price range (HIFIMAN HE-400I, Sennheiser HD 600, Beyerdynamic DT 880).
> I love their clear, detailed, natural, so lively and energetic sound. I'm super satisfied.
> 
> ...




I believe it. Even the SR60e is great and out performs headphones costing far more. I have chosen the PS500e over lots of "good" headphones I have owed or demoed (Focal, Elear, LCD-X/2, TH900, HE560, GS1000e etc).


----------



## ruthieandjohn

adamwysokinski said:


> Hello from a new Grado SR225e owner.
> In head to head comparison they were so much better in their price range (HIFIMAN HE-400I, Sennheiser HD 600, Beyerdynamic DT 880).
> I love their clear, detailed, natural, so lively and energetic sound. I'm super satisfied.
> 
> ...



Whew! That is some Heavy Competition that your new Grados beat out! Welcome to GradoLand.


----------



## headfry

313 Posts. Joined 9/2015
 



astral abyss said:


> I'm really interested to hear your thoughts on the GH1 vs your current PS500e, once the GH1s arrive and you get to spend some time with them.  You may want to try the G cushions on the GH1 as well.  To me, they sound better than the L.


 





james6333 said:


> Posted my out of the box thoughts in the GH-1 Thread. Post 947.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/775282/grado-gh-1-discussion/945#post_12964407


 
  
  
 James,
  
  
 Thanks for your very nice review.....you've confirmed that the PS500e and the GH1 are virtually
 the same headphone in sq....and that the PS500e is definitely underrated. At an audio show a couple years ago, I
 briefly tried all the "e" series and was struck at the similarity of house sound...and at the time the PS500e was my overall fave
 (the GH1 was not yet released).
  
 Your findings echo this online review.....they said that the two phones are 99% the same and
 can be made to sound like each other with slight eq (...you said 98%....):
  
  
  
 http://headfonics.com/2015/10/the-heritage-series-gh1-by-grado/2/
  
  
 ...I would also like to reiterate that the GS1000 series (i series in particular) are also underrated here...stellar
 phone...esp. after long burn in and at lowish volumes!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

headfry said:


> [FLOAT=LEFT] [/FLOAT]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For me, the GS1000i is my favorite of their over-ear headphones, and the RS2e is my favorite of the on ears. The GH1is unique in that it excels either way. The only Grado model that I don't (yet) have is the GS2000e.


----------



## joseph69

> Originally Posted by *headfry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> James,
> 
> Thanks for your very nice review…..you've confirmed that the PS500e and the GH1 are virtually the same headphone


 
 When Grado released the GH1 they said it's sound-sognature would be between the RS2 and PS500.


----------



## YtseJamer

It's funny because when I had the GH-1, I was not able to hear the difference between them and my pair of 225e. (With the tape mod.)
  
 IMO, the sweet spot is still the 225e.


----------



## james6333

^

No problem. I will do it again once they break in a bit. 


On another note the headband of the GH1 is much nicer. It seems to have a wider metal strip (but slimmer over all) and more padded. Where the PS500e' headband is like a 225 where they took off the plastic and replaced it with leather. 

I am not sure if this is model to model variation or the the headband is turely a different type. All the headbands should be like my GH-1... I will post a picture later tonight if anyone cares to see the difference. 

There was also some discussion about us late joiners that we were getting returned products. If that is true I can't tell as they look as well built as any other Grado (I will not say good lol). One of my cups does have a heavy wood grain to it so maybe they are making them out of the scraps at this point lol. Who knows.


----------



## dbaker1981

Has anyone tried to put grado or the equivalent to into closed cans? I love the sq but really need some to use on the go.


----------



## JoeDoe

dbaker1981 said:


> Has anyone tried to put grado or the equivalent to into closed cans? I love the sq but really need some to use on the go.




 If you check the Grado modders threads, you'll see that there have been quite a few experiments in closed design, but I wouldn't say any were truly successful - a large part of what gives these bad boys their magic is there open air principle. In my experience, the closest closed headphone with a Grado sound, is the Sennheiser HD 25 II. Check em out!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joedoe said:


> If you check the Grado modders threads, you'll see that there have been quite a few experiments in closed design, but I wouldn't say any were truly successful - a large part of what gives these bad boys their magic is there open air principle. In my experience, the closest closed headphone with a Grado sound, is the Sennheiser HD 25 II. Check em out!


 
 I am crestfallen that my money-grubbing, self-serving invention for Grados has not yet been embraced by the head-fi community:


----------



## Arty McGhee

ruthieandjohn said:


> I am crestfallen that my money-grubbing, self-serving invention for Grados has not yet been embraced by the head-fi community:


 
  
 but do they sound $99.95 better?
 (i'll take my answer in a rhyme please)


----------



## JoeDoe

I realize this is a longshot, but if any of you fine gentlemen are looking to sell or trade your MAD Ear+, consider me interested! Shoot me a PM!

I need to free up some funds but don't want to completely lose out on the tube magic with Grados, so I'm willing to wheel and deal!


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> I realize this is a longshot, but if any of you fine gentlemen are looking to sell or trade your MAD Ear+, consider me interested! Shoot me a PM!
> 
> I need to free up some funds but don't want to completely lose out on the tube magic with Grados, so I'm willing to wheel and deal!


 
 how many times will this be ??


----------



## jaywillin

checking in here with my buds here in gradoland
 today is the anniversary of the death of duane allman world's best ever (i know, i know, he's my favorite) guitar player


----------



## JoeDoe

jaywillin said:


> how many times will this be ??




Haha I know I know!


----------



## zombywoof

jaywillin said:


> checking in here with my buds here in gradoland
> today is the anniversary of the death of duane allman world's best ever (i know, i know, he's my favorite) guitar player


 
 Yep...a sad day when he was taken from us...Fillmore East is still the best live album ever recorded.


----------



## Arty McGhee

zombywoof said:


> Yep...a sad day when he was taken from us...Fillmore East is still the best live album ever recorded.


 
 +1


----------



## Dillan

I am cracking up hard at the picture of the grado costume and of the closed back invention.


----------



## AdamWysokinski

ruthieandjohn said:


> Whew! That is some Heavy Competition that your new Grados beat out! Welcome to GradoLand.





The GradoLand is becoming more and more exciting 

I really enjoy my new headphones. First, they really let me experience true emotions in music. Their sound is complete, as if everything was in the right place. Wow, that's truly amazing. I love their energy and lively presentation. When I was doing head to head tests they were absolutely best in all genres I tried (from digital hard core to baroque). Of these four (SR225e, HIFIMAN HE-400I, Sennheiser HD 600, Beyerdynamic DT 880) - HD and HE were least impressive, dull and without life. I really liked build quality of HE, thought. DT were second after SR in some genres (jazz, ambient, baroque), but failed completely in more energetic music (hard core, punk). It was really surprising to me, since I went for these tests with no plan of buying Grados, but after just few seconds it was obvious to me that there is no other way 

And they are soooo comfortable


----------



## zombywoof

dillan said:


> I am cracking up hard at the picture of the grado costume and of the closed back invention.


 
 I don't see the apron, but there is plenty of other Grado gear here.
  
 https://shop.spreadshirt.com/gradolabs/


----------



## Dillan

zombywoof said:


> I don't see the apron, but there is plenty of other Grado gear here.
> 
> https://shop.spreadshirt.com/gradolabs/




Does this store have an official relationship with Grado? Thanks for showing me, I really like the design of some of these. Sort of pricey but I ended up buying a sweatshirt and t-shirt. Both cool designs to show off my love for grado.

Also as a side note.. I keep hearing people praising the 225e. I always gotta agree whenever I read that. To me its definitely the sweet spot of their products. Amazing little headphones.


----------



## kpfeifle

zombywoof said:


> I don't see the apron, but there is plenty of other Grado gear here.
> 
> https://shop.spreadshirt.com/gradolabs/




Thanks for this, I think I'm getting a new T-Shirt.


----------



## zombywoof

dillan said:


> Does this store have an official relationship with Grado? Thanks for showing me, I really like the design of some of these. Sort of pricey but I ended up buying a sweatshirt and t-shirt. Both cool designs to show off my love for grado.
> 
> Also as a side note.. I keep hearing people praising the 225e. I always gotta agree whenever I read that. To me its definitely the sweet spot of their products. Amazing little headphones.


 

 Don't know if there is an official relationship with Grado, or if Grado has consented to them using the Grado mark.  Still, got to be good for Grado, right?  Free advertising.
  
 For now, I am happy with my RS2e, GH1 and 125.  But...I am going to listen to the 225e and 325e this week at a local shop.  I am curious to see if the hype for the top end of the SR series is real.  I had a listen to the 325e when I bought my RS2e.  I need to give them another listen along with the 225e.


----------



## james6333

zombywoof said:


> Don't know if there is an official relationship with Grado, or if Grado has consented to them using the Grado mark.  Still, got to be good for Grado, right?  Free advertising.
> 
> For now, I am happy with my RS2e, GH1 and 125.  But...I am going to listen to the 225e and 325e this week at a local shop.  I am curious to see if the hype for the top end of the SR series is real.  I had a listen to the 325e when I bought my RS2e.  I need to give them another listen along with the 225e.




This seem like an odd comment. The 325e is the worst Grado IMO. Not that it is bad but really what you have is better. What are you looking to improve on from the GH1 and RS2e?


----------



## zombywoof

james6333 said:


> This seem like an odd comment. The 325e is the worst Grado IMO. Not that it is bad but really what you have is better. What are you looking to improve on from the GH1 and RS2e?


 
 Really, it is just curiosity...I am fortunate to live near a shop that carries the full Grado line.  I am really not looking for or expecting improvement.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

james6333 said:


> This seem like an odd comment. The 325e is the worst Grado IMO. Not that it is bad but really what you have is better. What are you looking to improve on from the GH1 and RS2e?




Here is how I rank the Grado headphones that I've compared. SR 325e ends up in the middle for me. More details are in the thread pointed to in my signature.


----------



## james6333

zombywoof said:


> Really, it is just curiosity...I am fortunate to live near a shop that carries the full Grado line.  I am really not looking for or expecting improvement.




Ruthieandjohn's post above seems pretty accurate to me. 

I have the GH1 and PS500e. I feel that the PS500e does all the things the GH1 does but with a little more refinement. The Upper midrange is smoother and female vocals sound more natural to me on the PS500e because of it. I also feel that the bass is just a *hair* tighter with less mid bass bloom. It would be the upgrade path for me if I loved the GH-1 but wanted more refinement. 

On the other hand if your accustom to the GH1 and RS2e you might feel like the PS500e is missing something at first listen in the midrange. I hate when people call a headphone more accurate (we all know they are not) but.... I give the nod to the PS500e.


----------



## headfry

james6333 said:


> This seem like an odd comment. The 325e is the worst Grado IMO. Not that it is bad but really what you have is better. What are you looking to improve on from the GH1 and RS2e?





Respectfully and strongly disagree...with qualification. The SR325e for me is a very blissful
Grado, and for me a big improvement over the SR325i .... which I gave away to an appreciative family member.

The 325e is a lot smoother, somewhat more refined/ less grainy than the 325i... 
with better bass weight. It hints at the improvements to come with the RS,GS and PS models... 
while for me giving world-class musicality for the price...and is sturdy and low enough in cost for me to travel with.

I listen at lower than average volumes and really feel that Grado's may sound best at lower volumes...
e.g. the sound has a bit of an enhancing "bite" which is just enough... like lightly yet appropriately
seasoning a meal....however at higher (or even average or "normal" volumes)
 the seasoning may become overly harsh. This slight "bite" gives added clarity and detail
for me and can be very pleasing at the lowish volumes I tend to listen at.

To me, the RS325e's are so satisfying on pop, classic rock, progressive classical and post-bop jazz - listening right now to MAD 6 by Ravi Coltrane and group through iPod Touch/Mojo... even at the all red ball volume setting .... bliss.

If you listen at lowish volumes... IMHO the SR325e's - sufficiently burned in - need to be listened to through an excellent source like Mojo before reaching any conclusions. Both 325e and Mojo are good enough that I can fully enjoy the music without feeling the need to upgrade either and sound great together (also loving higher-end GS1000i at home; 
325e for out-of-home).


Of course...al of this can totally change at average or higher volumes levels.


BTW... check out Mad 6 if you're into jazz... took me a few listens but now I'm hopelessly hooked.


----------



## Dillan

How people rank the SR series (both e and I variants) are usually very different from person to person. I listened for a few hours at a local shop that had the whole SR "e" lineup and side by side I was able to get a strong opinion of my personal rankings.

From best to worst-
1. SR225e
2. SR325e
3. SR80e/SR60e/SR125e

Number three was a toss up depending on my mood and music.

Ultimately I left the store with the Rs2e. I felt that the non flush RS1e wouldve ranked 3 (maybe 4) on the list above.

My sound signature preferences with Grado is transparency, sparkly treble, openess and accuracy. My opinions value those attributes most in regards to Grado headphones.

Recently heard PS1000 which blew my ears off in a good way. Didnt like the Gs1000e and havent heard Ps500e, Ps1000e or Gs2000e.. But I expect all 3 to be really good. So far from what ive heard (barely heard any of I series and older..)

PS1000 > Rs2e > SR225e > the rest


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

dillan said:


> How people rank the SR series (both e and I variants) are usually very different from person to person.


 Well I think this extends to the whole Grado product lines. For me RS1i is THE Grado headphones, but I can see how other prefers the ps1k or rs2e


----------



## Amictus

I am surprised that @ruthieandjohn has the GS1000i in the top spot. I heard them at London Canjam 2015 out of a Chord TT and found them to be very much lacking in bass - however... I suspect that they were completely new and very much not burned-in. Also, it wasn't a great environment for serious listening.
 I am enjoying owning several Grados, which, because of recent illness, are all upstairs at the moment. As you can see from the photographs, I have a reasonable collection of headphones. Headphone stands? Not so much.


----------



## zombywoof

james6333 said:


> Ruthieandjohn's post above seems pretty accurate to me.
> 
> I have the GH1 and PS500e. I feel that the PS500e does all the things the GH1 does but with a little more refinement. The Upper midrange is smoother and female vocals sound more natural to me on the PS500e because of it. I also feel that the bass is just a *hair* tighter with less mid bass bloom. It would be the upgrade path for me if I loved the GH-1 but wanted more refinement.
> 
> On the other hand if your accustom to the GH1 and RS2e you might feel like the PS500e is missing something at first listen in the midrange. I hate when people call a headphone more accurate (we all know they are not) but.... I give the nod to the PS500e.


 

 I agree with your comment regarding the value of @ruthieandjohn's information, and I have expressed my appreciation for making it available to the community.  I used this information as a starting point prior to purchasing the RS2e and GH1.  It is, however, and with all due respect to @ruthieandjohn, only one person's opinion.  As you can see from some of the posts that followed yours, there are opinions on the upper end SR line that are different than yours.  I am fortunate that I can listen to the Grado's and formulate my own opinion before I make a buying decision.
  
 I listened to the PS500e at the time I purchased my RS2e, and would agree that is an excellent sounding headphone.  I appreciate your comparison to the GH1.  I am keeping it on my short list.


----------



## Amictus

zombywoof said:


> *I agree with your comment regarding the value of @ruthieandjohn's information, and I have expressed my appreciation for making it available to the community.... (shortened)*


 
 This is so right! @ruthieandjohn is a sort of paradigm in doing an immense amount of dedicated listening and publishing the results in an organized way - our mileage may very, but he and others like him make this and the model-specific Grado threads a wonderful resource for Gradoheads everywhere. Bravo!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I love the Grados because of their transparency and treble, and so I find I Really love the most treble of the Grados, the SR325i. It is indeed a matter of personal taste, as I know many people objected to the brightness of the SR325i, so much so that Grado followed it with a toned-down SR325is. 

I really like the GS1000i because for me it beats out the other Grados (except the RS2e) on everything I look for...transparency, treble detail, soundstage, except it is too gentle in the bass (as compared to non-Grados). I have never heard the GS2000e, but some of those who have say it has more bass than the GS1000i, which if it kept all the other good things, would put it on top of my Grado list. 

I am supposed to get a pair for a week as part of the TTVJ Tour (not sure how many people are ahead of me now) and I will compare and let you know what I think.

In my book, there is no such thing as a bad Grado. Even if I pick a pair from the bottom of my list, I think what a great headphone it is and wonder how any headphone can be better (until inthen try one further up the list and find it even better).


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

amictus said:


> I am surprised that @ruthieandjohn
> has the GS1000i in the top spot. I heard them at London Canjam 2015 out of a Chord TT and found them to be very much lacking in bass - however... I suspect that they were completely new and very much not burned-in. Also, it wasn't a great environment for serious listening.
> I am enjoying owning several Grados, which, because of recent illness, are all upstairs at the moment. As you can see from the photographs, I have a reasonable collection of headphones. Headphone stands? Not so much.


 find a carpenters to make you a simple headphone stand, or make a (wooden) extension of that bookshelf and your eyes will love your hps more!


----------



## kpfeifle

james6333 said:


> Ruthieandjohn's post above seems pretty accurate to me.
> 
> I have the GH1 and PS500e. I feel that the PS500e does all the things the GH1 does but with a little more refinement. The Upper midrange is smoother and female vocals sound more natural to me on the PS500e because of it. I also feel that the bass is just a *hair* tighter with less mid bass bloom. It would be the upgrade path for me if I loved the GH-1 but wanted more refinement.
> .




This for me has become the GS2000e. Very much the same tone of the GH1 but more bass and treble extension and a wonderful sense of air around every instrument. Not sure when it will happen, but this will be my next HP.


----------



## james6333

kpfeifle said:


> This for me has become the GS2000e. Very much the same tone of the GH1 but more bass and treble extension and a wonderful sense of air around every instrument. Not sure when it will happen, but this will be my next HP.




Interesting. 

By treble extention do you mean it is brighter or actually extends more toward 20k. 

I did not care for the GS1000e (too bright for me and lacked bass) so I have made no effort to hear the GS2000e


----------



## kpfeifle

Not brighter. I guess it is more toward 20k, but the best way to put it is that the GH1 seems closed by comparison. Not to take anything away from the GH1, it is now my favorite HP ( and financially speaking, will be for some years), but the GS2ke seemed to be like removing it from a box. A fantastic headphone for electronic and ambient music.


----------



## Dillan

Man you need to update those clothes hanger headphone cables!

If R&J puts the GS1ki at #1 then I definitely need to audition it!


----------



## krud484

kpfeifle said:


> Not brighter. I guess it is more toward 20k, but the best way to put it is that the GH1 seems closed by comparison. Not to take anything away from the GH1, it is now my favorite HP ( and financially speaking, will be for some years), but *the GS2ke seemed to be like removing it from a box. A fantastic headphone for electronic and ambient music.*


 

 Having owned both, this sentiment is true. Even with the G cushions, the soundstage is nowhere near the GS2ke. The GH1 is very much a smaller more scaled down version of it. In the time I owned the GH1, I did every so often compare the two. After a few select tracks, I always went back the GS2ke. Right away I noticed the soundstage increase with depth and spatial awareness. This cued up a dramatic improvement in imaging. In my book, imaging and tonality are key in finding a genre master headphone. The GS2ke facilitates both, the GH1 just falls short in the wide accurate image department.

  

 To my ears, the GH1 does have this bass that is reminiscent of the PS1k. There’s a hump in the mid-bass which bleeds in the upper and lower mids. The weight of the bass is heavier on the PS1k. The mids loose a bit too much of that detailed sparkle up top. Some here call it a blooming effect. Despite this, the sub-bass on both is felt with captivating power. I’m just not a bass-head that desires this much clout in the low end. If I had to choose one over the other, it would be the GH1 purely as a matter of taste preference.

  

 By contrast the bass on the GS2ke is well tempered, clean controlled exquisitely tight. There is immense layering of the bass with picking nuance and elegantly detailed upper and lower bass. Under the right circumstances, it is ear opening to awaken the potential that hibernates inside the drivers of this headphone. Bass is richly authoritative without being noticeably exaggerated or detracting from the minutest of details in the soundstage. Of all the headphones I own or listened to, the GS2ke rivals the Sennheiser HD600 in terms of its flat and neutral sounding frequency response. Overall the sound is supremely detailed with smooth liquidity free of edges or grain.

  

 To give you a brief idea on the sound profile of the GS2000e, it truly is like a Sennheiser HD800. In a blind test, it’s doubtable I could even distinguish the two other than the fit over the ears. The thing that separates them after a long listening session is musicality versus analytics. The euphony in the GS2ke is unmistakably Grado with that sparkle up top. The HD800 is more linear in presentation and needs tubes to achieve the same effect.

  

 Of course it all boils down to one person’s opinion. We all have our own tastes. The best advice I could give to anyone here is definitely try out the GS2000e. Get on the TTVJ loaner program; seek it out at a CanJam show or your local hi-fi shop. Clear you mind of expectations, and trust your own ears.  I don’t have the luxury of a nearby audio shop to audition headphones. I took a leap of faith by picking a retailer with a satisfaction guaranteed return policy. I didn’t know what to expect. In the end, I was pleasantly surprised.

  

 Grado headphones have a distinct sound that is all their own. Listening to the GS2000e, I could hear parts of the buttoned RS1, PS1000, and GH1 in its sound profile. I feel like the roots lain in the tuning of the GS2ke is an all encompassing best of best amalgamation of what the brand has to offer.


----------



## kpfeifle

Very well put krud484! That goes a long way towards trying to express what I was feeling. A truly excellent headphone that will be missed when I have to send it out. One day I will own a pair! To me it is an end game set of cans.


----------



## james6333

kpfeifle said:


> Very well put krud484! That goes a long way towards trying to express what I was feeling. A truly excellent headphone that will be missed when I have to send it out. One day I will own a pair! To me it is an end game set of cans.




So you have a demo pair of GS2000e and own the GH1? Could you also tell us your opinion of the bass? 

Does the GS2000e lack heft in order to get the clean bass Kurd484 speaks of?


----------



## Smileyko

I have the 2000e for the last 18 days. Bought a lot this year and some good some so so. The 2Ke is now my go to phone. Something about that wood that makes the sound very kind to my ears. I can see why there are so many Grado fans here. I did get the 800S 2 months ago but that's still sounding harsh after 500+ hours of burn in. But the Grado sounded good from the second day onward. Now it's outstanding. Cheers.


----------



## kpfeifle

james6333 said:


> So you have a demo pair of GS2000e and own the GH1? Could you also tell us your opinion of the bass?
> 
> Does the GS2000e lack heft in order to get the clean bass Kurd484 speaks of?




I will, but I want to qualify it first. Number one, the GH1's only have about 15 hours on them, so not really broken in. That's why I did not want to do a lot of direct comparasions, second, I'm really not a bass head.

That being said I would say that the GH1 (with L Cush) has more of a heft to the bass, you definitely feel it. The GS2000e however is more accurate and more enjoyable. It is quicker and it pops up from the blackness (in some songs) and surprises the heck out of you.


----------



## james6333

kpfeifle said:


> I will, but I want to qualify it first. Number one, the GH1's only have about 15 hours on them, so not really broken in. That's why I did not want to do a lot of direct comparasions, second, I'm really not a bass head.
> 
> That being said I would say that the GH1 (with L Cush) has more of a heft to the bass, you definitely feel it. The GS2000e however is more accurate and more enjoyable. It is quicker and it pops up from the blackness (in some songs) and surprises the heck out of you.




Thanks. 15 hours is enough for me. I actually had two pairs of PS500es at one point. One with countless hours on them and a brand new set. I did a little A/B and could not tell them apart. 

I would not call my self a bass head either. I hated the Fostex th900/thxx and also thought the Elear was way too bassy. 

I do however feel that the bass (sub bass really) is the Grado weak point so I always ask. The quantity of bass on the GH1 is about right for me but a hair less bloom would be good.


----------



## Dillan

Hey Grado fans!

What do you do when youre going through a hard time and you lost somebody you really cared about? A fellow Grado fan needs some advice. Going through the hardest time of my life.

Thanks!


----------



## JoeDoe

dillan said:


> Hey Grado fans!
> 
> What do you do when youre going through a hard time and you lost somebody you really cared about? A fellow Grado fan needs some advice. Going through the hardest time of my life.
> 
> Thanks!




I've got two answers, one faith-based and one not. For the former, shoot me a PM. As for the latter, music is a great consoler for when I need the alone time, especially on a nice long drive, and then catching up with friends or family when I don't need to be alone goes a long way. 

Sorry for your loss brother. In our thoughts!


----------



## Philimon

dillan said:


> Hey Grado fans!
> 
> What do you do when youre going through a hard time and you lost somebody you really cared about? A fellow Grado fan needs some advice. Going through the hardest time of my life.
> 
> Thanks!


 

 I go to video games, online competitive, and most thoughtless, like a first-person shooter. It's an escape from reality and thinking. Let time pass some and you'll feel less emotion when you're ready to deal.


----------



## maddin

Uh, I am sorry to hear about your loss, Dillan! I can only join JoeDoe on his second point: for me certain music is medicin. for example some Tom Waits songs, or some first EP of Emmy the great. And The National.... all of these songs help me... and I can also second JoeDoe on seeing friends and family. in hard moments it is good when there are hands to carry you for the moment when you might fall. Keep on...


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Dillan, you have my best and most sympathetic wishes. Grado headphones and great music helped me care for my wife of 43 years in her declining years and through her passing. They transport me to another world and refresh me for this world.


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> Hey Grado fans!
> 
> What do you do when youre going through a hard time and you lost somebody you really cared about? A fellow Grado fan needs some advice. Going through the hardest time of my life.
> 
> Thanks!


 
 My deepest sympathies, Dillan


----------



## cygnusx

Hey Dillion, sorry to hear about your lost. My deepest sympathies. I'm a believer that time will heal your pain but until then my advise is to keep busy and stay active. Your mind can play bad tricks on you while you go through this healing period. Also, if your going to listen to music don't listen to music that is going to make you think about your lost. In fact, my advice is don't listen to music for a while and keep physically active if you can (be a busy bee). Hang in there bud, things will get better!


----------



## Astral Abyss

dillan said:


> Hey Grado fans!
> 
> What do you do when youre going through a hard time and you lost somebody you really cared about? A fellow Grado fan needs some advice. Going through the hardest time of my life.
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
 My advice is, don't be afraid to talk about it with friends and family and don't be afraid to show your emotions to them.


----------



## Astral Abyss

Just bought a brand new GS1000e and they arrived with the headband looking like this...
  
 Would you guys want a replacement headband?  Is it something that's easy to do myself without damaging anything?  I'm going to contact Grado in the morning about it.  I'm pretty OCD about my gear so wanted to get a feel for what you guys would do because I'm probably more upset than I should be.  Hoping they won't make me send the cans in for the repair.  (purchased though the 4OurEars storefront on Amazon)
  

  

  
 The leather is cut, it's not just scuffs I can buff out.  (Already tried)  You can see where they stitched over the defects, so it's been there all along.  
  
 Oh, and by the way, they sound wonderful.  I already like them even without any burn-in.


----------



## Amictus

dillan said:


> Hey Grado fans!
> 
> What do you do when youre going through a hard time and you lost somebody you really cared about? A fellow Grado fan needs some advice. Going through the hardest time of my life.
> 
> Thanks!


 

 Sorry to be late with my condolences, Dillan... I'm an English clergyman who has been trying to celebrate All Saints' Day and All Souls' Day after having been away sick for six weeks or so. Grief... loss... Don't be surprised if you start to listen to, read or watch something different! However bizarre your tastes suddenly become, listen to your mind and listen to your body. I have just lost my mother (while simultaneously getting a kidney stone) and because I was sick I did a lot of listening. I did even more buying! Amazon is a terrible temptation when lying in bed sick and grieving! I 'lost' my daughter (she cut me off) to anorexia nervosa a couple of years ago, and that was far worse. I started to read mediocre detective novels for a while... I can't remember what I listened to at the time, but my brain was basically out to lunch. If you want to understand what you are going through, Google 'Five Stages of Grief'. You can know too much about these things, but knowing why you are angry, depressed or just plain numb helps IMHO.
  
 Of course, continue to enjoy what you enjoy in a free-wheeling way. Life will become more Grado again. You are in my thoughts and prayers FWIW.


----------



## wormsdriver

dillan said:


> Hey Grado fans!
> 
> What do you do when youre going through a hard time and you lost somebody you really cared about? A fellow Grado fan needs some advice. Going through the hardest time of my life.
> 
> Thanks!


 
 Hi Dillan, I'm not really sure what to say to you except that I'm really sorry about your loss. My condolences. hang in there brother, you'll find your way through this.


----------



## joseph69

astral abyss said:


> Just bought a brand new GS1000e and they arrived with the headband looking like this...


 
You must have a serious case of OCD? 





 Even though I'm legally blind, that headband looks to be in excellent condition to me, and I can't seem to find the cut your talking about in the leather at all.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

astral abyss said:


> Just bought a brand new GS1000e and they arrived with the headband looking like this...
> 
> Would you guys want a replacement headband?  Is it something that's easy to do myself without damaging anything?  I'm going to contact Grado in the morning about it.  I'm pretty OCD about my gear so wanted to get a feel for what you guys would do because I'm probably more upset than I should be.  Hoping they won't make me send the cans in for the repair.  (purchased though the 4OurEars storefront on Amazon)
> 
> ...




I can see the scratches pretty well.

I'm not sure why the guy above me can't see it?

I would get it fixed or replaced because it will hurt resell value as well if u ever decide to sell them for something else.


----------



## joseph69

punkmanmatthew said:


> I can see the scratches pretty well.
> *I'm not sure why the guy above me can't see it.*
> I would get it fixed or replaced because it will hurt resell value as well if u ever decide to sell them for something else.


 
 Reread my post and maybe them you'll understand why *the guy above you can't see it.* I don't see any cut in the leather, but I do see the lines of the leather pattern which looks normal to me.


----------



## Astral Abyss

Good morning guys and thank you for the responses.  I got a response from Grado this morning (they've always been very quick to reply) and they said they will send me a replacement leather band.  Easy enough.  @joseph69 - it's true I'm pretty OCD, luckily its a benefit to my job in IT.  I know what you're talking about concerning natural leather marks, but these look like someone may have had an "oops" moment during assembly.  Either way, looks like the problem will be addressed by Grado, so I'm happy.
  
 Here's a question... Anyone ever replaced the headband before?  Grado said the metal band pulls out and then is glued back in.  Seems simple enough.  Is it going to stay in after I re-glue / re-attach it?


----------



## punkmanmatthew

joseph69 said:


> Reread my post and maybe them you'll understand why *the guy above you can't see it.* I don't see any cut in the leather, but I do see the lines of the leather pattern which looks normal to me.




Yes I saw it the first time.

But u do see the scratches or marks on the headband.


----------



## zombywoof

@Astral Abyss
 There is a video on the Turbulent Labs website which shows how to replace a headband.  I found it helpful.  You may have to pull pretty hard to get the steel band out of the rod block.  I have done it a few times, and have never bothered to re-glue the steel piece back into the rod block...never had the headband come loose afterwards.


----------



## DavidA

astral abyss said:


> Good morning guys and thank you for the responses.  I got a response from Grado this morning (they've always been very quick to reply) and they said they will send me a replacement leather band.  Easy enough.  @joseph69 - it's true I'm pretty OCD, luckily its a benefit to my job in IT.  I know what you're talking about concerning natural leather marks, but these look like someone may have had an "oops" moment during assembly.  Either way, looks like the problem will be addressed by Grado, so I'm happy.
> 
> Here's a question... Anyone ever replaced the headband before?  Grado said the metal band pulls out and then is glued back in.  Seems simple enough.  Is it going to stay in after I re-glue / re-attach it?


 
 Looks like natural patterns in the leather but hard to tell from just a photo.  I would actually keep it since it looks more like real leather with some imperfections, but that based on what I see in the pictures, in real life maybe not.
  
 The suggestion by @zombywoof is a great vid, if not you can check youtube.


----------



## Astral Abyss

zombywoof said:


> @Astral Abyss
> There is a video on the Turbulent Labs website which shows how to replace a headband.  I found it helpful.  You may have to pull pretty hard to get the steel band out of the rod block.  I have done it a few times, and have never bothered to re-glue the steel piece back into the rod block...never had the headband come loose afterwards.


 
  
 That's a good video.  Looks like it's easy to do.  That Turbulent Labs headband looks pretty nice as well.


----------



## zombywoof

astral abyss said:


> That's a good video.  Looks like it's easy to do.  That Turbulent Labs headband looks pretty nice as well.


 

 The Turbulent headband is nice...I have purchased them.  From my experience, I would not necessarily say it is higher quality than the leather headbands that come on the premium Grado models...but neither did I have the experience with the Grado headband that you had.


----------



## krud484

astral abyss said:


> Good morning guys and thank you for the responses.  I got a response from Grado this morning (they've always been very quick to reply) and they said they will send me a replacement leather band.  Easy enough.  @joseph69 - it's true I'm pretty OCD, luckily its a benefit to my job in IT.  I know what you're talking about concerning natural leather marks, but these look like someone may have had an "oops" moment during assembly.  Either way, looks like the problem will be addressed by Grado, so I'm happy.
> 
> Here's a question... Anyone ever replaced the headband before?  Grado said the metal band pulls out and then is glued back in.  Seems simple enough.  Is it going to stay in after I re-glue / re-attach it?


 

 Congrats!





 You have the big Schiit stack, have you considered a balanced cable for the GS1000e?
  
 I can see the light marks on the headband too. It looks like that happened around or before the leather got treated. I wouldn't mind it. Every so often, no matter what it is, there's an imperfection on something I buy brand new. If it doesn't affect performance, it's just part of the charm that makes it all mine.


----------



## Astral Abyss

krud484 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi krud!  
  
 Well, as you probably remember, I was looking at buying your GS2000e when you were going to sell it, (before you came to your senses) but at the same time I was working with Grado to see if they would make me one with a 12' balanced cable.  Well, they hemmed and hawed about it for over 2 weeks before I gave up.  So then I started thinking, do I really want a balanced cable for my Grados?  They don't need a lot of power and already get blisteringly loud out of the SE jack on the Rag.  With SE I can use the Grado extension cable and reach my couch where I do most of my listening and share the cable with my GH1 as well.  SE is easier for me to use with my portable DAPs too.  So I just went SE.  Money saved.
  
 I'm taking the money I saved over the GS2K + balanced connection and using it towards the ZMF Eikon preorder (in Cherry) that starts tomorrow.
  
 Also, I figured if I bought the GS2K I'd probably never listen to my GH1 again, which would be a shame, so why not get something with a different sound signature?  I like the Grado sound, so there's no problem for me going with the GS1Ke instead.  My main focus was getting something that used the G cushions natively, because I like them so much more.  And honestly, I love the way the GS1Ke sounds... Wide, open, and spacious.  Very mid-centric (more so than the GH1 with the G cushions) and very detailed.  Bass is not as anemic as everyone says.  Sounds about the same as the HD800 to me.  If the bass deepens a little after I get some time on it, even better, but it sounds fine now.  If I want pounding bass I just put on the Omni or LCD-XC.
  
 As far as the marks on the headband, yeah, they probably wouldn't kill me, but it still bugs me.  Since Grado graciously offered to send a replacement, why not?  Seems like a win/win.
  
 Oh, I should explain my odd setup of Yggy-Ember II-Rag.  I use my Ember II as a tube-buffered preamp.  Tubes are a match made in heaven for any Grado.  They can soften and take the edge off the upper midrange and treble, with the right tubes.  I found that my favorite tubes with the Grados are 12AT7s.  They have a lot of gain, which give the Grado's even more of that live music, raw sound that I love.  I've got a French made Philips ECC81/12AT7 tube from 1963 that just leaves me dumbfounded with what it does for these.  It's the Grado sound on steriods.  Really grabs me and pulls me in.


----------



## joseph69

punkmanmatthew said:


> Yes I saw it the first time.
> But u do see the scratches or marks on the headband.


 
 I do see the marks, but again, to me they look like a natural leather pattern…whatever, it's all good, and at least @Astral Abyss is receiving another one.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Swee





joseph69 said:


> I do see the marks, but again, to me they look like a natural leather pattern…whatever, it's all good, and at least @Astral Abyss
> is receiving another one.


t

Sweet babies!


----------



## cygnusx

astral abyss said:


> Good morning guys and thank you for the responses.  I got a response from Grado this morning (they've always been very quick to reply) and they said they will send me a replacement leather band.  Easy enough.  @joseph69
> - it's true I'm pretty OCD, luckily its a benefit to my job in IT.  I know what you're talking about concerning natural leather marks, but these look like someone may have had an "oops" moment during assembly.  Either way, looks like the problem will be addressed by Grado, so I'm happy.
> 
> Here's a question... Anyone ever replaced the headband before?  Grado said the metal band pulls out and then is glued back in.  Seems simple enough.  Is it going to stay in after I re-glue / re-attach it?


 Honestly, at the price of the GS1ke, they have to do better job qc'ing the leather. It should have looked perfect. If you were buying a high end car and the leather seats looked like that, would you really buy it? It would have never made it out onto the assembly floor. I see the leather band on the Grado as no different. I love my headphones but i would not have been happy receiving this HP. For me it's not about being OCD but more about getting what you pay for. If it was 50 bucks I would not say anything . Just my two cent rant!


----------



## Astral Abyss

cygnusx said:


> Honestly, at the price of the GS1ke, they have to do better job qc'ing the leather. It should have looked perfect. If you were buying a high end car and the leather seats looked like that, would you really buy it? It would have never made it out onto the assembly floor. I see the leather band on the Grado as no different. I love my headphones but i would not have been happy receiving this HP. For me it's not about being OCD but more about getting what you pay for. If it was 50 bucks I would not say anything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I feel the same way, personally, but sometimes I overreact to things like that, so I wanted to get a feel for other opinions on the matter.


----------



## BobG55

In the past year or so I've owned and sold the following Grado headphones : GH1, PS1000e, GS1000e, PS500e, SR325e, RS1e.  Now amongst those my favourite overall Grado was the SR325e & it's the one I most regretted having to part with but the money went to part of the payment on a pair of Joseph Grado HP1000/ HP2 headphones.  The sound of these headphones is stunning.  I've been using them w/ S-Cushions which give me a tighter/ snugger fit.
  
 I use them w/ my Zana Deux Super and so far the most striking sound difference these headphones have revealed to me is that the music I'm familiar with sounds completely different.  Instruments in most songs/ recordings I've been familiar with for years usually have pretty much the same overall emphasis except for some minor changes mostly due to the headphone's attributes (e.g.) more bass, more treble, better mids, etc. 
  
 Now with the HP1000/ HP2 the sound is totally different and it's hard to explain.  I'll try giving an example here : listening to the album Pretzel Logic the drums and cymbals seem further away but still so clear & detailed, I can hear the tip of the drumstick hitting the ride cymbal and even though it's sounds further away it's still very detailed.  The fact that some vocals and certain instruments sound further away only helps create a more surreal atmosphere in the overall sound.  It's not exactly a different soundstage as much as it is a different feel/ atmosphere where every instrument, sound, vocal, guitar string/ plucking/ picking is heard but without overriding anything else in the song.  
  
 These headphones have their own signature.  What I've come to realize with the HP2 is that when I'm listening to a song, they demand my total attention.  I wish I could put my finger/ mind on the right terms or words to accurately describe the sound of this headphone.  I'm glad I took a chance and bought a pair after hearing & reading about them for a couple of years.  Of course, I realize that like everything else, the HP1000 won't appeal to everybody.  Like everything else it comes down to personal taste.  
  
 They appeal to my taste & then some.  They sound like nothing I've heard before and they are excellent.  To me that makes them special, unique.  Now, a couple of days ago I also bought a pair of RS1 w/ buttons, again because of what I've read about them.  I know they're a different animal as in they're reputed to be a bit coloured where the HP1000 is neutral but they could be the "best' coloured headphone I've come across ...


----------



## XLR8

Dillan, 

My condolences 
We are a nice family here


----------



## whirlwind

Dillan,
  
 Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

bobg55 said:


> In the past year or so I've owned and sold the following Grado headphones : GH1, PS1000e, GS1000e, PS500e, SR325e, RS1e.  Now amongst those my favourite overall Grado was the SR325e & it's the one I most regretted having to part with but the money went to part of the payment on a pair of Joseph Grado HP1000/ HP2 headphones.  The sound of these headphones is stunning.  I've been using them w/ S-Cushions which give me a tighter/ snugger fit.
> 
> These headphones have their own signature.  What I've come to realize with the HP2 is that when I'm listening to a song, they demand my total attention.  I wish I could put my finger/ mind on the right terms or words to accurately describe the sound of this headphone.  I'm glad I took a chance and bought a pair after hearing & reading about them for a couple of years.  Of course, I realize that like everything else, the HP1000 won't appeal to everybody.  Like everything else it comes down to personal taste.
> 
> They appeal to my taste & then some.  They sound like nothing I've heard before and they are excellent.  To me that makes them special, unique.  Now, a couple of days ago I also bought a pair of RS1 w/ buttons, again because of what I've read about them.  I know they're a different animal as in they're reputed to be a bit coloured where the HP1000 is neutral but they could be the "best' coloured headphone I've come across ...



I really enjoyed your description of the Joseph Grado sound of the HP1000. They are the flattest, least colored of the Grado family, and they were born of necessity as Joseph Grado sought a headphone so good that he could improve his Holgraphic Scalera Scanner microphone, found none, then designed his own, following them with his own headphone amp, the HPA-1. 

Listening tests for loudspeakers reported by Sean Olive and coworkers at Hartman Kardon indicate that for speakers, the preferred frequency response is flat, just like these Grados.

I love my HP-1000s, along with my HPA-1 amp. Your description captured some of why I love them. 

But I don't listen to them as much. I think to me that their flat response makes them the "vegetables" of my headphone diet...always right, always accurate, but never imposing a personality of their own. My hedonism prefers dessert and spicy foods, so I spend more time with my RS1e, GS-1000i, and other headphones that color the sound more.


----------



## GreenBow

@Dillan, sorry to hear your loss. Grief is not nice and something most of us suffer at some point, (unless we go first). Depending on the closeness of the relationship, we suffer differently. When we are really close, the pain is obviously the most intense. It's only eventually realising our late friend/relative would not want us to suffer too much, that changes it. Even then we are vulnerable to emotional relapse into intense pain. Or we wish we were grieving hard. There's always pining, and that varies in how much it aches. Then shock of the person not being here feels barren and hard, and endures forever. ...However it's all our emotions that remind us and assure us how much we loved the person we lost. Literally sometimes our pain gives us a pat on the back, reassuring us of how much we loved them.


----------



## miky

I just recently purchased Grado RS-1i. Right now I'm using Grace m9xx DAC/Amp. How is the amp of m9xx compare to the MAD Ear+ in terms of sound quality?


----------



## Frozen Rat

Hello, all
  
 My thoughts on the RS1e:
  
 I'm a semi-audiophile. That is, I like my music to sound as good as possible without getting silly about it.
  
 First off, I'm a Grado fan through and through, having given up all my Sennheiser gear after buying a RS2 back in 2001 or so. I've heard plenty of the competitors too so I'm not choosing in a vacuum.
  
 I have now owned the GS1000i model for two years, having picked them over the GS1000e available at the time, admittedly due to a nice discount at B&H ($795 opposed to $995, yea, I'm frugal). I just bought the RS1e model with great trepidation for $490. I read all the threads on the problems and then the redemption in a modified version that people encountered with these so at least I went into the purchase with knowledge (thanks mostly to head-fi). I knew I wanted the ones with the flush drivers and brown headband and found a pair that looked promising on eBay. The seller said "box opened but unused" and that turned out to be accurate. They did turn out to have flush drivers and the serial # is 34536-16. They don't hurt my outer ear from the pressure like the RS2s I had or the RS2Is I had later (both sold). I bought these because I missed out on the last GH1s on 4ourears due to me waffling too long.
  
 Fresh out of the box they were like listening to glass shattering on some songs. They had the sonic signature of an Exacto-knife: accurate and precise but overly sharp. The bass was a bit recessed sounding as well. I don't like slamming bass or blooming bass either—I like accurate bass. Even so, these seemed to have it a bit too far in the background. So I plugged them into my laptop and ran them for five hours a day for a little over two days now so I have about 12 hours on them now. The upper register of piano notes (and other treble) still have a bit too much bite but less than before. The mid-range is getting sweeter and the bass has improved. I can listen to them now for long periods of time without fatigue. I want them to settle down more though.
  
 I'm not sure I should talk about how they compare to the GS1000i yet. If I did I'd say the GS1k is smoother, wider, more comfortable (although only slightly). Some say the GS1000i is more detailed than the RS1e but so far I'm not hearing that. The GS is smoother thought, like a nice fine wine: more refined. The mid-range is more recessed on these. The RS1e is brighter and the mid-range is what we all know, forward, and that's one of the things we all seem to love most about this model. I had the RS1i model a while back but I can't compare these to that model because I honestly don't remember well enough how they sounded to tell the truth about the differences.
  
 I source from an iPhone 6+ and a MacBook retina for now and that's about to change. I'm looking at a Chord Mojo or Hugo or a FiiO X7 to source these Grados. That being said though, these Grados sound fabulous through my Apple gear and if I was told I could never get an external amp or dac, I wouldn't feel all that deprived about it.
  
 I do have some audiophile-ish source gear though. I run an integrated amp (Musical Fidelity M5Si) that powers a pair of ML electrostatic floor speakers. I want my headphones to sound as incredible as that combo does. Well, that may be asking too much but I want to get as close as I can without dipping into the college fund.
  
 How does everyone else like their RS1e phones? Given their troubled history, it would be nice to hear how those phones stand with owners nowadays. I'm keeping mine and loving them. I'm sure they'll grow more refined and I'll come back after a 100 hours and let you know if that actually happened.


----------



## Amictus

frozen rat said:


> Hello, all
> 
> My thoughts on the RS1e:
> 
> ...


 
 What a great post by Frozen Rat. I would like to add a question of my own... I have four Grados, including the 'distressed' RS1i/e transitional model with protruding drivers. It sounded dire to begin with, but after 500+ is an exciting and fun pair of headphones which I reach for from time to time despite the fact the the immediacy that they bring is bought at the cost of a very two-dimensional soundstage. My question - should I buy a current RS1e as well (the one with flush drivers and brown headband)? What do you think?
  
 It seems that this is my 500th post, which I have hesitated to put down anywhere else but Grado,


----------



## headfry

bobg55 said:


> In the past year or so I've owned and sold the following Grado headphones : GH1, PS1000e, GS1000e, PS500e, SR325e, RS1e.  Now amongst those my favourite overall Grado was the SR325e & it's the one I most regretted having to part with but the money went to part of the payment on a pair of Joseph Grado HP1000/ HP2 headphones.


 
 Wow - you've owned (or still own) some stunning Grados, and I'm interested to learn that your overall
 favourite is the SR325e. ...Would you be willing to elaborate a bit as to why?
  
 I love the 325e's also and feel that even with all of the adulation here and elsewhere they are still
 undervalued by many...who go straight to higher end Grados such as the PS500e, RS2e/RS1e or GH1.
  
 In my opinion, the 325e's have an interesting balance of a somewhat sharpened treble together with being nicely
 smooth in the lows and mids - very nice detail/definition overall (esp. in the mids + highs),
 ...good bass - and overall satisfying soundstage, coherence and imaging.
 Also, I like the build quality and that they're relatively affordable and travel-worthy.
  
 and....the somewhat sharpened highs, good detail and nice bass allow excellent
 musicality for low volume listening!
  
 Great headphones esp. IMHO for classic rock, pop and jazz!
  
 ....Besides all of this  analysis, I just find them very enjoyable and satisfying, with a nice
 amount of the musical qualities of the higher-end Grados. For me, addictive!


----------



## headfry

frozen rat said:


> Hello, all
> 
> My thoughts on the RS1e:
> 
> ...Fresh out of the box they were like listening to glass shattering on some songs. They had the sonic signature of an Exacto-knife: accurate and precise but overly sharp. The bass was a bit recessed sounding as well. I don't like slamming bass or blooming bass either—I like accurate bass. Even so, these seemed to have it a bit too far in the background. So I plugged them into my laptop and ran them for five hours a day for a little over two days now so I have about 12 hours on them now. The upper register of piano notes (and other treble) still have a bit too much bite but less than before. The mid-range is getting sweeter and the bass has improved. I can listen to them now for long periods of time without fatigue. I want them to settle down more though.


 
  
 I used to listen to the GS1000i and SR325e straight out of my iPhone and Mac....after buying the Mojo I only listen
 without Mojo when I have to.....very big and important upgrade to me, as good as the Apple's sq is there is no comparison!
  
 Agree that the 1000i's are like a fine wine - or as I like to think like a very nicely refined single malt scotch or cigar.
  
  
 Your perceptions of the unburned-in RS1e's aligns somewhat with my take on the SR325e (very well burned-in though) which have a somewhat sharpened high-end (but not overly so), excellently musical to my ears as well.


----------



## RollinHard843

frozen rat said:


> Hello, all
> 
> My thoughts on the RS1e:
> 
> ...




Cool to hear your thoughts! The RS1e! Its a very enigmatic headphone and though i enjoy it immensely now, i did not at first.

When i first got them, i was used to the RS2e and that kind of sound. The RS1e seemed really veiled and small by comparison. I burned them in for about 20 hours and the sound opened up quite a bit.

However, i actually get a sense of rolled off treble with them. There is a spike in the low treble with them that occasionally crops up, maybe that causes the sharpness.

Whats cool is that sound of these seems incredibly thick and rich, big soundstage for on-ear grados, great depth of sound, excellent imaging, etc. However, as bassy and thick as drum fills (toms especially) may sound, theres less sub-bass than the RS2e. Vocals sound very nice. So, they sound bassy until theres deep bass, very weird.

Another cool thing is i can tell that these are going to have a different sound based on the sound of my hair scraping the cups as i put them on. Weird! I think the wood heavily effects the sound. Its like the resonate differently even when no music comes through yet.

Enjoyable headphone though. They dont seem to be the best at any particular quality except maybe midrange. But man, they make music just come alive with immense energy!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

> Originally Posted by @Frozen Rat
> 
> They did turn out to have flush drivers and the serial # is 34536-16.


 
  
 Quote:


rollinhard843 said:


> Cool to hear your thoughts! The RS1e! Its a very enigmatic headphone and though i enjoy it immensely now, i did not at first.


 
 After a long wait and several listens, I have at last purchased my own pair of Grado RS1e's, and I LOVE them!  They are Serial Number 34619-16, an unusual number due to its hyphenated nature.
  
 I had been watching the RS1e for a long time, from when they first emerged as a member of the newly-released Grado e series, which upgraded all of the nine or so headphones of the Grado i series, in June 2014.  Unlike other members of the e series, customer reviews of the RS1e assessed it as poorer than its parent, the RS1i.  The RS1e replaced the 44 mm driver of the RS1i with a 50 mm driver, as also used in the new GS1000e and PS1000e. The displeasure with the RS1e seemed to be centered on its early version, in which the drivers protruded above the edge of the wood ear cup and into the ear.  I (and Frozen Rat) have the more recent version, the drivers of which do not protrude as much, and for which the headphone band is brown.
  
 I find the sound of the RS1e to be exciting, detailed, with unusually large soundstage for an over-ear Grado, and entirely deserving of the statement of _Playboy_, "The only headphones you'll ever need."  (note the BROWN band in their version!).
  

  
  
 I had these as my only Grados for about a week as I traveled from Siliverdale, WA to Ann Arbor, MI via Bozeman, MT, where I picked them up, on my honeymoon trip with Ruthie.  I was finding nuances on what I thought were familiar recordings and excitement for everything I heard through them.
  
 Having returned home and used them for a total of about 25 hours (no way fully burned in), I compared them to not one, not two, but six of my other Grados, using the 10-feature comparisons, three at a time, detailed *here*.
  


*Comparing the RS1e (center) to (from top left) GS1000i, RS2e, RS1i, PS1000e, SR325e, and HP1000 (HP1).*
  
 Here are the results of the three 3-way comparisons (one for each row of the picture above):
  

*In comparison on 10 acoustic features, RS1e is outscored by RS2e and GS1000e.*
  


*RS1e is outscored by RS1i and PS1000e.*
  


*RS1e is outscored by the HP1000 and the SR325e.*
  
 Wow!  If the RS1e is so good to listen to, are the GS1000i, RS2e, RS1i, PS1000e, and RS325 even better?
  
*No.*
  
 But then why does it score less than those headphones?
  
*Because these 10 tests, using 10 acoustic features, merely sample aspects of the total listening experience, but cannot capture it entirely.*
  
 At least that is how I am feeling about it now.  I very much enjoy listening to my RS1e, and it is far better than my recollection of the old RS1e with protruding drivers and black band.  But I am surprised by how it scores in my comparative tests.
  
 Next, I listened to Sara Berielles Brave Live album with both the RS1e and RS2e.  I found the RS1e more exciting and engaging, having a greater soundstage and better vocals.  Both my RS2e and my GS1000i are my favorite Grados (and favorite headphones), and I put the RS1e right there with them.
  
 The first comparison chart indicates that the RS1e has greater soundstage than the RS2e, while the RS2e has greater transparency.  In fact, the RS1e is the only on-ear Grado that can actually resolve two closely-spaced singers... only the over-ear GS1000i, GS1000e, PS1000, and PS1000e can do that for me. The excitement contributed by the larger soundstage of the RS1e seems to outweigh the greater transparency of the RS2e. 
  
 Anyway, since I had been awaiting a chance at the RS1e for so long, I thought it worth performing tests and posting some detail of my assessment of them... GREAT!
  
 They are indeed enigmatic, but fabulous, headphones!


----------



## BobG55

headfry said:


> bobg55 said:
> 
> 
> > In the past year or so I've owned and sold the following Grado headphones : GH1, PS1000e, GS1000e, PS500e, SR325e, RS1e.  Now amongst those my favourite overall Grado was the SR325e & it's the one I most regretted having to part with but the money went to part of the payment on a pair of Joseph Grado HP1000/ HP2 headphones.
> ...


 

 Hi headfry, I'd be more than glad to elaborate as to why I preferred the SR325e to the other Grado models I owned.  Aside for the fact that the SR325e is,IMHO the best bang for your buck here's a review dating from 2015 which explains it better than I can ever manage.  I'm not taking the easy way out by linking a review in order to give you an answer.  The fact is that doing so is not one of my strongpoints.  So everything in this, short, review represents the qualities of the SR325e that I agree with : 


> http://www.whathifi.com/grado/sr325e/review


----------



## Frozen Rat

A big part of the reason I bought the RS1e was due to the review and thoughts outlined above by ruthieandjohn. 
  
 I have 20+ hours on them now and some of that iciness has gone. I can see that these are going to be very exact phones even after the break-in. They may never be totally smooth. They have their attributes and seem a very nice compliment to the GS1000i. These headphones are surgical in their preciseness and attack.
  
 The GS1000i still wipes the floor with the RS1e when it comes to the lower bass registers though. The RS1e may never have that kind of GS bloom; I sense the RS1e takes the bass as more of a neutral element not to be overstated.
  
 I've heard the term "laid back" used for some phones and I think that I'd say that applies to the GS but definitely not to the RS1e, not yet. I still don't hear any rolled-off treble on the RS1e either, in fact the treble extension and precision is one of the highlights of this pair of phones. The GS has the more polite treble, I can listen to those phones all day long. The RS1e is getting easier to endure but after an hour I need a break. I think the RS1e is going to be stubborn and may need in excess of the 100 hours I was originally thinking.
  
 I'm thinking of picking up the RS2e as well because they are so cheap and, well, why not.


----------



## headfry

frozen rat said:


> A big part of the reason I bought the RS1e was due to the review and thoughts outlined above by ruthieandjohn.
> 
> "I have 20+ hours on them now and some of that iciness has gone. I can see that these are going to be very exact phones even after the break-in. They may never be totally smooth. They have their attributes and seem a very nice compliment to the GS1000i. These headphones are surgical in their preciseness and attack."
> 
> ...


----------



## GreenBow

I think I worked out why one of my gimbals broke on my SR225e. When I put them on, the ear-cups have often slid down the legs from previous wears. I have a habit of pushing the cups back up the legs, once they are on my head. I think this puts pressure on the joint where the gimbals plastic and metal meet. That is where it snapped. Effectively it applies a little outward from the head pressure.
  
 I developed this habit right from the start, when the pads were hard. I found if I pushed the ear-cups all the way to the top of the legs, the ear-pads were not uncomfortable. (This was when they were new.) However over time the pads have softened so I don't think I need do this as much. Old habits though. I would be better either not bothering, or push the ear-cups up the legs when I am not wearing them.


----------



## Amictus

Well - no direct feedback on whether I should get a current RS1e to supplement the early version with protruding drivers that I already have. I think that someone in the recent posts on this thread (probably @ruthieandjohn) said that they had got the early, protruding driver version and disposed of it, later getting the new version and finding it hugely better. Does everyone concur with that?


----------



## Frozen Rat

amictus said:


> Well - no direct feedback on whether I should get a current RS1e to supplement the early version with protruding drivers that I already have. I think that someone in the recent posts on this thread (probably @ruthieandjohn) said that they had got the early, protruding driver version and disposed of it, later getting the new version and finding it hugely better. Does everyone concur with that?


 

 I remember reading those threads and they did say the newer mods brought about an improvement in sound and comfort, but at the same time one or two people decided to keep the ones with protruding drivers. I think you were involved in those conversations to some degree. Were you the one who said the drivers were touching your ears? Someone did and found that annoying, not surprisingly. I took my RS1e and pressed the drivers right into my ears without blocking the backs and they got louder and a bit more stark. I think having the driver too close tends to accentuate their already cutting nature—judging by how they sound when I mash them against my ears


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I tried, but did not buy, an RS1e with protruding drivers. Didn't like it as well as other RS's (RS1i, RS1 w/ buttons, or RS2i). 

Measured to have a non-Grado frequency response - big drop starting at 6KHz vs. original RS1:



But I LOVE my current non-protruding RS1es.


----------



## Amictus

frozen rat said:


> I think you were involved in those conversations to some degree. Were you the one who said the drivers were touching your ears?




No, that was someone else. I started the RS1e matters (and impressions) thread, though as a result as having bought one of the early models. After 500 hours it doesn't sound bad but is limited in some ways: up front, vivid, but two-dimensional. My question in this thread was whether I should get one of the 'corrected' ones as well, and the answer would seem to be "OMG yes!".

When I do, which won't be for a while, I'll report back. I think that a PS1000e may be a bigger priority...


----------



## Eric510

Anyone else see that Grado is selling the Bushmills again!?


----------



## gregorya

eric510 said:


> Anyone else see that Grado is selling the Bushmills again!?


 
  
 Yes, just got the email from 4OurEars.. apparently they have discovered "a few dozen pairs"... based on the first release of these, anyone who is interested shouldn't wait too long.
  
http://www.4ourears.net/Grado_Bushmills_p/4e-bushmills.htm


----------



## joseph69

WOW!


----------



## Astral Abyss

Do they actually sound any good?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

*Here* are my comparisons of my Bushmills to some of my other Grados... higher numbers are better.  Bushmills excel at tranparency and treble detail.


----------



## Dillan

I haven't been on Head-Fi much at all, but I wanted to thank everyone for the kind words. I read every response and it actually helped me a lot.
  
 Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Oteil

Did anyone notice the Upgraded driver and new cable (I don't really care about the cable) but the new driver has me intrigued.?? Ugh...I caved and got one....just had to know what it sounded like


----------



## punkmanmatthew

oteil said:


> Did anyone notice the Upgraded driver and new cable (I don't really care about the cable) but the new driver has me intrigued.?? Ugh...I caved and got one....just had to know what it sounded like


 
 Where can I buy these? I don't see where to get them?


----------



## Oteil

http://www.4ourears.net/Grado_Bushmills_p/4e-bushmills.htm


----------



## Astral Abyss

So if these have upgraded drivers and cables, does that mean they were refurbs that Grado rebuilt?  They obviously aren't NOS.


----------



## zombywoof

astral abyss said:


> So if these have *upgraded drivers and cables*, does that mean they were refurbs that Grado rebuilt?  They obviously aren't NOS.


 
 Not sure what this means...could be ad copy from the first time around for these.  It is the same copy used for the GH1 and RS2e on the 4OurEars page.


----------



## Kramertc

Out of stock already.


----------



## SHAMuuu

I dunno if anyone is willing to try this and has an extra sr60 shell
 but the drivers from dtx910 are boomy/bassy with the right pads
 I was just fiddling around, and i put on some bass test and was like whoaaaaa
  
 I will add pic soon 
  

  
  
 Ugly as hell, but sounds pretty good, i removed the ugly grille so its fully open and wow, it makes a lot of bass with the xb pads, even though its fully open.
  

  
 If anyone has time and $$$ to burn and empty shell. Its much more fun driver than ksc75, heavier bass impact


----------



## gregorya

kramertc said:


> Out of stock already.




Wow that was quick... perhaps they should consider making this a permanent model in their lineup!...


----------



## cygnusx

oteil said:


> Did anyone notice the Upgraded driver and new cable (I don't really care about the cable) but the new driver has me intrigued.?? Ugh...I caved and got one....just had to know what it sounded like


 
 Hopefully, this was an early release error and they are getting ready to sell the next bunch of the upgraded Bushmills.  If that's the case, I'm in......


----------



## Dillan

Wait so which driver is in these Bushnell's? I'm sure they didn't make a new one. Maybe the 125e?


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> Wait so which driver is in these Bushnell's? I'm sure they didn't make a new one. Maybe the 125e?


 
 Not sure which drivers, but I don't believe the (e) series drivers were even out when the Bushmills were made…Grado was still using the (i) series drivers IIRC.


----------



## Dillan

joseph69 said:


> Not sure which drivers, but I don't believe the (e) series drivers were even out when the Bushmills were made…Grado was still using the (i) series drivers IIRC.




Haha gotcha !

Is this new bushmill that popped up in their website updated or the same then?

Not sure why I'm interested because I'm probably about to pull the trigger in a new PS1000e !


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> Haha gotcha !
> Is this new bushmill that popped up in their website updated or the same then?
> Not sure why I'm interested because I'm probably about to pull the trigger in a new PS1000e !


 
 I'm not sure if their the same, but they should be if they found NOS in their warehouse.
 That would be nice if you pulled the trigger on the PS1Ke!


----------



## Snodge

Hi folks, I've been lurking for a while and reading comments and generally enjoying reading all the bits and pieces you've all been posting... but now I figured I'd make my first post here, hopefully the first of many to come. I've been upgrading my audio equipment over the last year, and it's not getting to the point where I'm going to be looking to upgrade from my Beyerdynamic DT990 Premium cans - they're fun, but it seems like they're missing something, and I figure by Schitt Yggdrasil and Mjolnir 2 could handle something a little more... more!
  
 I've sort of been hanging around looking at other brands, and while many of them seem to be perfectly reasonable, Grado for me just seems to have some kind of magnetic pull - more than just good headphones, it's everything about them. I know that really no headphone is perfect, but I just want one/some. There's no real logic to it, I just do!
  
 The only question now is do I start expensive and work down, based on my photography experiences where I started at the lower end and wished I'd just got the best I could rather than spending more via incremental upgrades; do I start somewhere in the middle, or start somewhere at the point where it would be a definite upgrade from my existing cans?
  
 I'm kind of curious to what you here think, I'm sure it's not a unique position to be in!
  
 Cheers!
  
 Snodge


----------



## Frozen Rat

snodge said:


> The only question now is do I start expensive and work down, based on my photography experiences where I started at the lower end and wished I'd just got the best I could rather than spending more via incremental upgrades; do I start somewhere in the middle, or start somewhere at the point where it would be a definite upgrade from my existing cans?


 
  
 I've been in this position before, both with photography equipment and headphones. Also with guitars, home stereo gear, cars . . . ad infinitum and I think it's all a matter of your personality.
  
 If you buy, say the SR125, and like them but keep wondering how the SR325s sound, or the PS500, or RS1e, etc. then you'll end up on a buying cycle where maybe you're turning over used items often. If you think you'll go that route then buying used is good because you'll be able to turn around your purchases on eBay for very little net loss, which you could chalk up to "rent" and "education" expenses.
  
 Maybe you want to do the tour and I think that's a cool idea. Some here do that only they end up keeping everything they buy and become collectors. For me, if I don't use something often and something else can replace it 90% I won't keep it. I have two Grados now: one for home and one for on-the-go and if I bought a third I'd probably release one of the other two eventually. 
  
 You could start in the middle of the pack and branch out in both directions. Say by the RS2e and then later get one of the really high end HPs such as the PS1000e or GS1000e/GS2000e and maybe then also try out the SR325 as well. I took this route because I didn't want to pay a premium for something and find out later I'd have been just as happy or happier with a lower tier model. I started with the RS2 (non-I version), then got the RS1i and ended up selling both, had nothing for a year and then got back in with the GS1000i and recently bought the RS1e. 
  
 It also matters if you like a bloomy and encompassing bass. If you want that you'll probably want to stick with PS500, GH1 or GS1000i as those models seem to most reliably have the blooming bass. I cannot say about the PS1000 models, having never heard them. The RS1e has a taught bass that fits in the mix more than blooms out of the music. My RS2 and RS1i, from what I can remember, weren't thumpy in the bass either. Personally I don't like a bass that intrudes too much and while I just said the GS1000i has a bloomy bass, it's not intrusive. It's quite frankly, perfect, and yet I wouldn't want it to be even an iota more pronounced. Yet is it really perfect? No, because I'm 95% as happy with the RS1e which doesn't have the same kind of bass. The lessen here I suppose is that you have the consider the whole range of sound and it's tough to pick out one element and talk about it at length without considering how it works with the others.
  
 If weight is an issue then the PS1000e might give you pause as it is said to be prone to slipping around on the wearer's head. Others say this isn't a problem, but enough have said it is to consider that it may be for you too. I find the GS1000i just heavy enough that it will slip ever so slightly in certain situations so I can only imagine this would be exaggerated on HPs that are the same size and heavier.
  
 Comfort matters too. Many will say the "on-ear" models (everything except the GSxxxx and PS1000 models) cause irritation on the ear over time. This is a very subjective thing. My RS1i and RS2 hurt my ear superstructures after listening for a while. Oddly the RS1e does not. I don't know what is different—maybe it's me that's different now. There's the issue of listening fatigue but I want to be clear that I'm not referring to that, solely to the issue of pressure on the ear by the pads causing irritation. Some will get this and some will not. Will you? Only one way to find out. Most of Grados are "on-ear" so if you find them all irritating you'll be limited to the upper range. The GS model is so comfortable it melts into your head. I cannot speak from direct experience of the PS1000/e models.
  
 There are some legacy and limited models out there: GH1, Bushmills, HPxxxx models and PS-1s but I haven't heard any of them. All of them have enthusiastic followers. Also, as far as I know from even today, they can only be found now on the used market.


----------



## joseph69

snodge said:


>


 
 I *highly* recommend the GH1 if you can get your hands on a pair new or used. These HP's can't be beat for their price performance ratio IMO/IME. Also, these sound excellent with either the stock (L) cushions or the (G) cushions, it's just a matter of personal preference between the cushions, but you can't go wrong! Also, you should look into The Cable Company loaner program so you could borrow what you would like to hear before you buy.


----------



## Frozen Rat

Just go the Chord Mojo in and charged it for 10 hours and plugged it in.
  
 People who say there's no difference between this DAC and just plugging into the computer directly might be tone deaf. The difference is very noticeable to me and I don't even have a good cable yet. I'm running through the cheapest, crappiest USB cable made and it sounds markably better. I have an Audioquest Cinnamon coming on Monday. I'm not sure cables make much of a difference but at least the Audioquest cable is longer, sturdier and certainly has to be made better.
  
 This external DAC puts more weight on the sound. The sound feels like it has more dimension to it. It removes background noise and cleans things up. It does something to the vocals I can't quite put my finger on - makes them feel more real. People say it warms up the sound and I kind of get what they mean by that after hearing it. It's a good thing. It seems to bring the vocals forward a bit on the GS1000i, which I also appreciate. It warms up the vocals on the RS1e. The vocals feels a bit more rounded out and nice.
  
 The RS1e is still a bit strident after 30 hours burn-in. I can listen to the RS1e on very low volume. I used to think the GS1000i was the low volume king but the RS1e can go lower without losing detail. It's that extra bit of sensitivity at work.
  
 Lastly, I think this DAC is worth the $549. I think it will be relevant for at least a decade if it lasts that long and the way it's built, I don't see why it wouldn't.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I'm one of the "equipment tourist" and enjoying the process very much. Thankfully the used market in Vietnam and Singapore isn't too bad, which helps me to satisfy the thirst for new sound without burning the wallet.


----------



## GreenBow

frozen rat said:


> Just go the Chord Mojo in and charged it for 10 hours and plugged it in.
> 
> People who say there's no difference between this DAC and just plugging into the computer directly might be tone deaf. The difference is very noticeable to me and I don't even have a good cable yet. I'm running through the cheapest, crappiest USB cable made and it sounds markably better. I have an Audioquest Cinnamon coming on Monday. I'm not sure cables make much of a difference but at least the Audioquest cable is longer, sturdier and certainly has to be made better.
> 
> ...


 
  
 When I first got a Mojo I was struggling to see the difference between it and my other much cheaper DAC. I thought it sounded hollow, thinner, which I was not happy about, but with more detail. I wasn't enamoured at all. Silly as it seems, that was partly because I was playing the same tracks through it.
  
 However now I see how the Mojo is many steps better. The hollowness was incredible sound-staging (and solidity in sound) when using speakers. All the details around the sounds are in plain view. Engineering on sounds are clearly visible.
  
 Going back to my old DAC. I see why I liked it, but I see why I wanted more. It sounds flatter from back to front. Fuzzy and thick sounding. Thick sounding to mask lack of intricate details. Now and again I hear a harsh sound where it lets go of control and tone. (That is something the Mojo never does. The Mojo never lets go. It's sweet, and massively detailed.)
  
 The Mojo having more detail has the directional information details much better, which makes the soundstage. Now to me, the Mojo is immediately clearer and more solid. Infinitely effortless; nothing forced or out of balance. (In headphones, music just sounds right. However it took me weeks or even months to work that out with headphones. E.g Some tracks Lake Street Dive on my old DAC got confused and jumbled. Mojo just walked through it. Meaning not only did it improve music, it made some music that could be hard to listen to, just right.)


----------



## Snodge

joseph69 said:


> I *highly* recommend the GH1 if you can get your hands on a pair new or used. These HP's can't be beat for their price performance ratio IMO/IME. Also, these sound excellent with either the stock (L) cushions or the (G) cushions, it's just a matter of personal preference between the cushions, but you can't go wrong! Also, you should look into The Cable Company loaner program so you could borrow what you would like to hear before you buy.


 
  
 I'd not considered the GH1, but I'll definitely look into it. Unfortunately I'm in the UK, so I guess the loaner program from The Cable Company won't really be an option.
  
 If anyone in the UK knows of anywhere it might be possible to demo Grado cans, that would be good to know too...


----------



## joseph69

snodge said:


> I'd not considered the GH1, but I'll definitely look into it. Unfortunately I'm in the UK, so I guess the loaner program from The Cable Company won't really be an option.
> 
> If anyone in the UK knows of anywhere it might be possible to demo Grado cans, that would be good to know too...


 
 At the time of your post, your location wasn't posted.


----------



## Amictus

joseph69 said:


> At the time of your post, your location wasn't posted.


 

 This Brit is grateful for @joseph69 and his counsel.


----------



## joseph69

amictus said:


> This Brit is grateful for @joseph69 and his counsel.


 
 Thank you very much!
 Hope all is well.


----------



## Dillan

I have a weird feeling the e's successor is coming soon.


----------



## cygnusx

Yesterday, I finally had a chance to listen to the Audeze LCD-X and I have to say they have nothing on Grado. It was the first pair of Audeze I've ever listen too and I have to say I'm so glad that I didnt buy the Audeze LCD-2. I listen to songs in Tidal via a Hegel amp. I didn't like the head phones at all. I listen for about 15 mins and they sounded way to clinical like Sennheiser HD650, not open and airy like my GH1s. I probably need to give it a longer listen but unlike Grados where I found immediate satisfiscation I didn't get that same wow affect. I also got to listen to the PS500e. Nice headphones...very similar to my GH1 but cleaner and more refined. I always wondered about Audeze but not anymore.


----------



## james6333

cygnusx said:


> Yesterday, I finally had a chance to listen to the Audeze LCD-X and I have to say they have nothing on Grado. It was the first pair of Audeze I've ever listen too and I have to say I'm so glad that I didnt buy the Audeze LCD-2. I listen to songs in Tidal via a Hegel amp. I didn't like the head phones at all. I listen for about 15 mins and they sounded way to clinical like Sennheiser HD650, not open and airy like my GH1s. I probably need to give it a longer listen but unlike Grados where I found immediate satisfiscation I didn't get that same wow affect. I also got to listen to the PS500e. Nice headphones...very similar to my GH1 but cleaner and more refined. I always wondered about Audeze but not anymore.




I did this same demo (LCDX/GH1/GS2000e/PS500e) and feel pretty much the same way. The LCD-X has some upper midrange glare but is still rolled off a bit in the treble. I felt like the timbre was wrong. 

But the LCDX does have amazing sub bass extention and texture. That would be the only reason to use Audeze IMO.


----------



## joseph69

cygnusx said:


> james6333 said:
> 
> 
> > I did this same demo (LCDX/GH1/GS2000e/PS500e) and feel pretty much the same way. The LCD-X has some upper midrange glare but is still rolled off a bit in the treble. I felt like the timbre was wrong.
> ...


 
 My first experience (and last) with Audeze was the LCD-X as well and all I heard was bass…they were returned immediately.


----------



## DavidA

cygnusx said:


> Yesterday, I finally had a chance to listen to the Audeze LCD-X and I have to say they have nothing on Grado. It was the first pair of Audeze I've ever listen too and I have to say I'm so glad that I didnt buy the Audeze LCD-2. I listen to songs in Tidal via a Hegel amp. I didn't like the head phones at all. I listen for about 15 mins and they sounded way to clinical like Sennheiser HD650, not open and airy like my GH1s. I probably need to give it a longer listen but unlike Grados where I found immediate satisfiscation I didn't get that same wow affect. I also got to listen to the PS500e. Nice headphones...very similar to my GH1 but cleaner and more refined. I always wondered about Audeze but not anymore.


 
 Never heard the HD-650 described as clinical, I would think most Grado's would be described as clinical like the HD-800.  Unless my definition/interpretation of clinical is different from yours.  Do you know if the LCD-X was a new or old Fazor version?  Also, was the Hegel amp a dedicated headphone amp?  I've heard their pre-amps and power amps at a friends house and they are really nice, better than my Mark Levinson gear but didn't know they make headphone amps.
  
 To me the LCD-X is only worth it if you don't want to be bothered with DACs/amps since it will sound quite good out of phones and low power DAPs.  The LCD-2/3 are quite different sounding than the LCD-X to me, the X is one that I didn't care for the sound signature.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I don't think Grados are "clinical" in the sense of the HD800. IMO that term never applies to a brand as a whole. And most if not all Grados are far from neutral.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

williamleonhart said:


> I don't think Grados are "clinical" in the sense of the HD800. IMO that term never applies to a brand as a whole. And most if not all Grados are far from neutral.


----------



## cygnusx

Probably not right the right word choice....I guess "clinical" in the audiophile sense refers to a brighter sound in the upper range frequencies.  Honestly, I didn't know that and was just thinking about the cleanliness of the hospital (surgical).  What I was trying to say was that the HD650 are detailed, clean sounding and neutral but without any life.  The HD650 is like a doctor's office, where as Grado's are like a nightclub or rock venue.     Btw, I think the HD800 are very different HPs and a have a brighter sound than it's little brother.


----------



## cygnusx

ruthieandjohn said:


>


 

 I think this picture sums it up perfectly!   Thx


----------



## DavidA

cygnusx said:


> Probably not right the right word choice....I guess "clinical" in the audiophile sense refers to a brighter sound in the upper range frequencies.  Honestly, I didn't know that and was just thinking about the cleanliness of the hospital (surgical).  What I was trying to say was that the HD650 are detailed, clean sounding and neutral but without any life.  The HD650 is like a doctor's office, where as Grado's are like a nightclub or rock venue.     Btw, I think the HD800 are very different HPs and a have a brighter sound than it's little brother.


 
 Agree with you here, my description would be the HD-650 is polite while a Grado would be aggressive.  HD-800 is usually described as clinical and I agree with this but they are one of the best for well recorded / mastered large orchestra classical IMO.


----------



## Krutsch

davida said:


> Agree with you here, my description would be the HD-650 is polite while a Grado would be aggressive.  *HD-800 is usually described as clinical and I agree with this but they are one of the best for well recorded / mastered large orchestra classical IMO.*


 
  
 Slightly off-topic, but for the music you describe above, how much of an improvement are the 800s over the 700s? My impression listening to 800s at a meet was inconclusive (i.e. brief, casual listening wasn't enough for me to tell the difference).


----------



## DavidA

krutsch said:


> Slightly off-topic, but for the music you describe above, how much of an improvement are the 800s over the 700s? My impression listening to 800s at a meet was inconclusive (i.e. brief, casual listening wasn't enough for me to tell the difference).


 
 The HD-800 is a pretty large improvement over the HD-700, enough of an improvement that I almost never use my HD-700 for classical anymore.  I know I'm not getting the most out of my HD-800 due to my use of a BH Crack as an amp after hearing the HD-800 on a friends EC Balancing Act, EC ZDS, and Liquid Glass, but these amps are 4-10 times the cost of the BH Crack and give about a 5-10% improvement in sound stage and 3-5% improvement in tone to me, really diminishing returns but if your wallet is fat enough.....


----------



## Krutsch

davida said:


> The HD-800 is a pretty large improvement over the HD-700, enough of an improvement that I almost never use my HD-700 for classical anymore.  I know I'm not getting the most out of my HD-800 due to my use of a BH Crack as an amp after hearing the HD-800 on a friends EC Balancing Act, EC ZDS, and Liquid Glass, but these amps are 4-10 times the cost of the BH Crack and give about a 5-10% improvement in sound stage and 3-5% improvement in tone to me, really diminishing returns but if your wallet is fat enough.....


 

 Thanks... Now I want a pair


----------



## joseph69

krutsch said:


> Thanks... Now I want a pair


 
 The HD-800 (new) is very reasonably priced since the introduction of the HD-800s


----------



## Astral Abyss

joseph69 said:


> The HD-800 (new) is very reasonably priced since the introduction of the HD-800s




It's not very musical compared to the Grados though. I've been considering selling mine.


----------



## joseph69

astral abyss said:


> It's not very musical compared to the Grados though. I've been considering selling mine.


 
 I know, I borrowed the HD-800 3 times from The Cable Company.
 I liked it but not more than my Grado's…but somethings did draw me back to it 3 times???
 I also had purchased the HD-800s which I thought were more musical than the HD-800 but
 I felt the percussion instruments were lacking impact. I am still intrigued by both and could possibly own either one day.


----------



## Frozen Rat

I'm back with more impressions.
  
 Got an Audioquest Cinnamon cable today and plugged it into the Chord Mojo via my Mackbook Retina and RS1e phones.
  
 I was telling someone privately that I didn't think the cable would matter and I bought it because I wanted a cable that would hold together for years: something built really well, not really expecting a sonic effect.
  
 But I was wrong. It makes the details even more clear and I can hear things in the music I couldn't hear before, well that's kind of heding a bit—I can hear them with the Mojo attached but not without it attached. These details are clearer with the AQ cable. The whole chain I have now is dead quiet and all the music is coming from as clean a source as I've ever experienced. I have 50 hours on the RS1e phones now and the combination of what I have now is really amazing. 
  
 I used to eschew cables at making a difference but not any more. I don't understand why this should be so. Must be some kind of voodoo happening here. I'm not imagining it. I took the generic cable and swapped it with the AQ cable during specific parts of songs for 5 second increments and there's a distinct difference.
  
 And yes, it's a solidly built cable. I expect it to take my abuse and last me for many years. To those of you who think it won't help, well, it did for me. I was coming from a cheapie cable though so who knows what kind of electronic crud it was picking up. If nothing else, the better USB signal is probably giving the amp a less polluted signal.
  
 All in all, the AQ cable with the Chord Mojo is a very economical amp/dac/cabling solution that will take great headphones to the next level. You don't have to get all nutso spending money to get something freaking amazing sounding.
  
 I'm well past deciding on the RS1e phones. They are keepers. For those who may not have seen my prior post, these are the flush-driver versions.


----------



## krud484

joseph69 said:


> I know, I borrowed the HD-800 3 times from The Cable Company.
> I liked it but not more than my Grado's…but somethings did draw me back to it 3 times???
> I also had purchased the HD-800s which I thought were more musical than the HD-800 but
> I felt the percussion instruments were lacking impact. I am still intrigued by both and could possibly own either one day.


 

 It could be the amp pairing. Some consider the GS-X Mk 2 with the HD800 to be overly bright together. Tyll at Inner-fidelity has a thorough review (here). He chooses EQ to make it sound more palatable. I enjoyed this bit in particular:
  


> I thought I might be fooling myself, and what I was hearing on the GS-X might be additional transient intermodulation distortion drawing my attention to the high notes, but the GS-X outstanding measurements lead me to believe it's probably not a technical error making things sound detailed artificially.
> 
> No, the GS-X is just a blazingly fast and powerful amplifier. It cares not what you plug into it, it's just going to drive every little wiggle with authority. The big problem, I think, is that so many headphones have problems in the treble that can irritate, and when you plug these headphones into the GS-X mk2 it's going to light those problems right up. This is _not_ an amplifier to use with tizzy, harsh headphones; you'll drill a hole between your ears if you do.
> 
> ...


----------



## joseph69

krud484 said:


> It could be the amp pairing. Some consider the GS-X Mk 2 with the HD800 to be overly bright together. Tyll at Inner-fidelity has a thorough review (here). He chooses EQ to make it sound more palatable. I enjoyed this bit in particular:


 
I never found the Hd-800 bright at all in the upper frequencies (just excellent clarity) with any of my amps as well as the GS-X mk2.


----------



## DavidA

astral abyss said:


> It's not very musical compared to the Grados though. I've been considering selling mine.


 
 For me the HD-800 is really good for a narrow range of genres while my RS2e, modded 225e, Nhoord and Ypsilon are better all around headphones for almost any genre of music.
  
 Also believe the amp used plays a role in how one perceives the HD-800 while most Grado's are happy with a wide range of amps


----------



## whirlwind

I have used the HD800 for a couple of years now as my main headphone....it is the most neutral headphone that I have ever tried.
  
 The huge sound stage and the detail of the instrument farthest away in the sound stage is one of many things that sucks me in to it. Comfort is off the hook good.
  
 I have only listened to it with tubes and it responds very well to them and it is very transparent to tube rolling. I know some like it with SS and some do not....I think this just depends on the tone
  
 that a person is looking for more tan anything else...there are many amps that can drive the HD800....but the tone can change from one amp to another....this is something that I do not hear many people speak about
  
 I listen to mainly blues these days.
  
 With the HD800 being my neutral headphone....the RS1 being my headphone with a more air up top and the ZMF Omni being my headphone with a very nice bass and sub bass
  
 I feel I have my bases covered, enough so that I get a little different experience with the same album and a different headphone.
  
 I have been enjoying this a lot.
  
 After a little messing around with different Grados......I like the older RS1 with the thinner cable the best......but I have never heard a Grado that I did not like  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Some blues , since I have not posted any videos for a while.


----------



## Krutsch

I was posting over on the HD-650 thread, in response to someone considering adding Grado to his stable.
  
 I mentioned how great Grado is with acoustic music; then I realized, I haven't listened to my newly acquired "The Best of the Grateful Dead" [2015 Remastered Version from HDTracks].
  
 Wow... I've been away from Grado for too long. If you are a Dead Head, I highly recommend the above album for the mastering.


----------



## swspiers

joseph69 said:


> astral abyss said:
> 
> 
> > It's not very musical compared to the Grados though. I've been considering selling mine.
> ...




Really?

On my rig the percussion is one of the highlights of the HD800S.

BTW, I am setting up an insanely weird bedroom setup for my Grado's. Lexicon DC-1 for an amp/pre, Schiit Magni for the amp. All run off of Apple TV...

I love having spare pieces of gear hanging around


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> Really?
> On my rig the percussion is one of the highlights of the HD800S.
> BTW, I am setting up an insanely weird bedroom setup for my Grado's. Lexicon DC-1 for an amp/pre, Schiit Magni for the amp. All run off of Apple TV...
> I love having spare pieces of gear hanging around


 
 Really?
 I found just the opposite running the HD-800s both SE/balanced through the GS-Xmk2.
 I really felt the impact was too soft and was very surprised. But as I mentioned, I could see myself owning either in the future.


----------



## HungryPanda

Well after enjoying many different headphones over the years I bought a pair of Sr80e's and was rather surprised at the full sound from my DX80. So much so I bought GH1's and just got shipping notice today. I always thought I was a neutral head (love AKG headphones) Till I bought Fostex TH-X00 and Audeze LCD-X


----------



## zombywoof

hungrypanda said:


> Well after enjoying many different headphones over the years I bought a pair of Sr80e's and was rather surprised at the full sound from my DX80. So much so I bought GH1's and just got shipping notice today. I always thought I was a neutral head (love AKG headphones) Till I bought Fostex TH-X00 and Audeze LCD-X


 

 I think you will enjoy the GH1.  Congratulations.  I have them, and just ordered the SR80e for taking with me on the road.


----------



## HungryPanda

They just arrived, look very nice indeed. Will have a good listen later


----------



## zombywoof

hungrypanda said:


> They just arrived, look very nice indeed. Will have a good listen later


 
 I like the G cushions with the GH1.  I bought the EarZonk version off Amazon.


----------



## HungryPanda

zombywoof said:


> I like the G cushions with the GH1.  I bought the EarZonk version off Amazon.


 
 I'll let these burn in for a while then try the G pads for sure. But the cable is an absolute monster


----------



## zombywoof

hungrypanda said:


> I'll let these burn in for a while then try the G pads for sure. But the cable is an absolute monster


 
 Agreed.  I have a modded SR 125 that I am going to re-cable...have all the parts in hand but haven't found the time.  I probably won't be doing the same to my RS2e or GH1, however.  I have gotten accustomed to the unwieldy Grado cable...a small sacrifice for the amazing sound in my opinion.


----------



## Astral Abyss

zombywoof said:


> Agreed.  I have a modded SR 125 that I am going to re-cable...have all the parts in hand but haven't found the time.  I probably won't be doing the same to my RS2e or GH1, however.  I have gotten accustomed to the unwieldy Grado cable...a small sacrifice for the amazing sound in my opinion.


 
  
 I thought I was used to the thick cable on my GH1... until I got my GS1000e.  It's like a garden hose.


----------



## JoeDoe

Hey there Fan Clubbers.
  
 Two things: 
  
 1. I'm downsizing, which means I have a slew of Grados (PS1k, Magnum V6, woodied 225) and a couple DACs (Rotel 1580, EE Minimax+) that I'd love to sell/trade down to a GH1. Hit me up if this interests you!
  
 2. This tune is a new favorite through my new-to-me WA6/RS1 combo. Check it!:


----------



## whirlwind

^ Congrats on the WA6 & RS1 ^


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I have a question. Is the WA7 or WA6 better for my Grados?


----------



## wormsdriver

good morning folks, I had to bring out my Rs1 + RA1 combo to listen to the new Metallica record... I'm glad I did!!! \m/
  
  



  

 All the songs are up on their website and youtube channel


----------



## HungryPanda

Album sounds good on my GH1's


----------



## cygnusx

A little music from Sade to relax the soul.....Have a nice weekend guys! 
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiZEtZcKQUU


----------



## Bengkia369

My Grado P500 pad just got broken lots of dirty particles came out off my pads had to use tissue to wipe away and just installed a new set of original L cush, anyone here too had this problem with your pads?


----------



## SHAMuuu

cygnusx said:


> A little music from Sade to relax the soul.....Have a nice weekend guys!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiZEtZcKQUU


 

 thx
  
 funny how we come across a song
  
 dat intro THUMP!


----------



## CH23

bengkia369 said:


> My Grado P500 pad just got broken lots of dirty particles came out off my pads had to use tissue to wipe away and just installed a new set of original L cush, anyone here too had this problem with your pads?


 
 it can happen if they've been in the sun, washed with certain soaps, wet from sweat, not used for a time, or just old.


----------



## vai-777

ruthieandjohn said:


> *Comparing the Grado Headphones:  Part 3 - The On Ear Professional & Prestiges:  PS500, SR325e, SR225i*
> 
> The PS500 of the Professional Series shares the cup construction of the over-ear PS1000, in which a wood cup is encased within a tightly-fitting metal cup.  Grado indicates that this construction reduces unwanted resonances.  The SR325e and SR225i are the top and second members of the Grado Signature Series.  Like the PS500, both have the over-ear pads that are bowls, known as L.  The SR325e has a metal cup; the cup of the SR225i is plastic.
> 
> ...


 

 I have both and the 325e has much more bass than the 225i


----------



## ruthieandjohn

vai-777 said:


> I have both and the 325e has much more bass than the 225i



Normally, I would think so, too, as the -e series across the line increases the bass over the -i series, 

However, as the brightest Grado headphone, the SR325e, though bossier than the SR325i, for me ends up having the same amount of subbass as the SR225i, which makes sense to me because the SR225 line is overall less bright than the SR325 line.

Hence, for me, the greater bass of the SR325e over the SR325i is compensated by the greater bass of the Sr225 line over the SR325 line.


----------



## GreenBow

Just for fun or a blast. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlLE5XFDt0U&list=RDdlLE5XFDt0U
  
 Living on a Knife Edge, from the Sonic Attack album from 1981 by Hawkwind. If you like it and are interested in the album, I would give the title track Sonic Attack a miss. The rest of the album rocks.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ch23 said:


> it can happen if they've been in the sun, washed with certain soaps, wet from sweat, not used for a time, or just old.


 
 This happens to me in 1 or 2 years. Funny thing is sometimes it happens to cans that are left in storage.


----------



## headfry

If the 325e is appropriately eq'd to reduce the over-bright treble - it comes into
its own and in my opinion becomes transformed into a supremely musical
Grado and might be the overall best Grado for the price - (at least for me).


Eq'ing the treble down appropriately reduces the brightness, glare and etch to 
give a very well balanced, _slightly_ aggressive (mainly in the upper mids)
but to my ears really enjoyable Grado - comparing very well with the GS1000i's
in listening enjoyment....the 325e is very open and clear and very insightful/musically
communicative, while also being nicely/appropriately warm and very intimate sounding.

Sounds great at lower listening volumes, while still conveying satisfying weight, texture and presence!


----------



## joseph69

Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## HungryPanda

Yes Happy Thanksgiving a day to kick back and listen to some tunes


----------



## GreenBow

Sorry, I have not googled what Thanksgiving is, and never was told what is was. Have a blast though!
  
 Did anyone listen to the Youtube track I posted five posts above by Hawkwind? One of the best least known bands ever, and still playing forty odd years later.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have been at quite a few Hawkwind gigs in my life, all nighters. Brilliant fun


----------



## southraiden

hey guys, i wanted to somehow improve my overall experience with a limited budget, currently i got SR60e for a year and loving it so much. 
  
 should i get DAC/AMP in order to enhance overall experience? i tried few DAC/AMPS like SMSL M2 and Fiio Alpen but i didnt notice any difference in terms of improvements.maybe you could point me out some cheap dac/amp which gave Grado a noticeable improvements.
  
 ive tried  SR80e and SR125e and didnt like it so much. and my friend says that i should directly go to SR325e for noticeabe upgrade but im still broke. (currently my budget is only $200)
  
 my source is from PC with 320kbps mp3s and some FLACs. and my ears hardly could differentiate 320kbps mp3s with FLAC. i dont know if its my hearing or i need dac/amp to maximize SR60e's potential. can you give me some tips?


----------



## joseph69

southraiden said:


> hey guys, i wanted to somehow improve my overall experience with a limited budget, currently i got SR60e for a year and loving it so much.
> 
> should i get DAC/AMP in order to enhance overall experience? i tried few DAC/AMPS like SMSL M2 and Fiio Alpen but i didnt notice any difference in terms of improvements.maybe you could point me out some cheap dac/amp which gave Grado a noticeable improvements.
> 
> ...


 
Schiit Magni/Modi combo $200.00.
 If you look around you'll probably find it with free shipping as well.


----------



## JoeDoe

southraiden said:


> hey guys, i wanted to somehow improve my overall experience with a limited budget, currently i got SR60e for a year and loving it so much.
> 
> should i get DAC/AMP in order to enhance overall experience? i tried few DAC/AMPS like SMSL M2 and Fiio Alpen but i didnt notice any difference in terms of improvements.maybe you could point me out some cheap dac/amp which gave Grado a noticeable improvements.
> 
> ...




My vote is for the JDS Element. Just so happens this unit will be on sale tomorrow for black Friday!


----------



## colgatetotal

Hi, I currently have a SR225i with g-cushions on them for comfort. However, this sucks out the mids and makes the treble super hot. EQ solves this: +2dB @ 1khz, +3dB @ 2khz, but -4dB @ 4khz, gradually sloping up to 0dB @ 10khz. They sound great.
  
 I'm looking at a wooden Grado as an upgrade; I have tried other conventional headphones by other brands and either find their clamping too much or they feel too heavy on my head. The RS1e intrigues me because people have said it was a poor headphone due to its dark treble. However, looking at the InnerFidelity frequency graph, 2khz is tipped and 4khz+ is greatly reduced. Would putting g-cushions on the RS1e actually make it sound great? Or should I look at the GH1/GS1000e/GS2000e instead?


----------



## XLR8

Go with GH1 as others have confirmed its duality with differing pads.


----------



## the fool

Hey guys, planning to get Grado headphones, my choice is either gs2000e or ps1000e, which one should I get?
I have violetric v281 and Lehmann linear, originally I plan to get ps2000e (in the future, if there is),
However local shop (soon to shut down) here is having sale (clearance), they are at same price, which should I get?


----------



## joseph69

the fool said:


> Hey guys, planning to get Grado headphones, my choice is either gs2000e or ps1000e, which one should I get?
> I have violetric v281 and Lehmann linear, originally I plan to get ps2000e (in the future, if there is),
> However local shop (soon to shut down) here is having sale (clearance), they are at same price, which should I get?


 
 I would demo both and decide from there which suits you best.
 If you don't mind me asking, what is the price?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

the fool said:


> Hey guys, planning to get Grado headphones, my choice is either gs2000e or ps1000e, which one should I get?
> I have violetric v281 and Lehmann linear, originally I plan to get ps2000e (in the future, if there is),
> However local shop (soon to shut down) here is having sale (clearance), they are at same price, which should I get?



I will be getting a GS2000e on loan this week and will compare to my PS1000e and post results. 

What I have heard from others so far is that the PS1000e has the edge in sound over the GS2000e. However, the GS2000e, in the right version, can operate in balanced mode, and it certainly weighs less than the PS1000e, which is most helpful if you are wearing it while mobile, especially bending over (e.g, walking dogs and bagging what they leave).


----------



## Smileyko

the fool said:


> Hey guys, planning to get Grado headphones, my choice is either gs2000e or ps1000e, which one should I get?
> I have violetric v281 and Lehmann linear, originally I plan to get ps2000e (in the future, if there is),
> However local shop (soon to shut down) here is having sale (clearance), they are at same price, which should I get?


 

 I have the V280 and the 500e. Two months ago I landed the woody 2000e. I can tell you there is magic in the sound of the wood. Something about it. Of all the gear I bought this year the 2000e is absolutely tops. You try and see. Cheers.


----------



## joseph69

Today *ONLY *Audiolab is having 20% off on *ALL *Grado HP's.


----------



## JoeDoe

joseph69 said:


> Today *ONLY *Audiolab is having 20% off on *ALL *Grado HP's.


 
 Nice find!


----------



## colgatetotal

ruthieandjohn said:


> What I have heard from others so far is that the PS1000e has the edge in sound over the GS2000e. However, the GS2000e, in the right version, can operate in balanced mode, and it certainly weighs less than the PS1000e, which is most helpful if you are wearing it while mobile, especially bending over (e.g, walking dogs and bagging what they leave).


 
  
 Huh? From people who have bought the GS2000e and listened to it for an extended period (not just one week) it seems that GS2000e > PS1000e.


----------



## joseph69

colgatetotal said:


> Huh? From people who have bought the GS2000e and listened to it for an extended period (not just one week) it seems that GS2000e > PS1000e.


 
 On what forum?


----------



## Frozen Rat

I tried to jump on that deal and they claim to be sold out.


----------



## joseph69

frozen rat said:


> I tried to jump on that deal and they claim to be sold out.


 
 Sold out of the RS1e?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Sold out of the RS1e?


 

 That would be a surprise, given the poor reputation of the early RS1e with protruding drivers (current RS1e's, of which I have a pair, are GREAT!!)


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> That would be a surprise, given the poor reputation of the early RS1e with protruding drivers (current RS1e's, of which I have a pair, are GREAT!!)


 
 Maybe they didn't have many to begin with?


----------



## Frozen Rat

Sorry folks, I was referring to the GS2000e being sold out -- supposedly.


----------



## krud484

colgatetotal said:


> Huh? From people who have bought the GS2000e and listened to it for an extended period (not just one week) it seems that GS2000e > PS1000e.


 

 The post you linked is mine and I think you misinterpreted it. I never owned the PS1000e but rather the version prior to the e series. If you read that first paragraph over, I sold the PS1k among other headphones for a number of reasons. It’s equal parts irrational spending, lack of use, and personal taste preference.
  
 Thinking about it, I find irony in the sense of never playing the favorites game. The GS2ke is the one exception to the rule. No matter how many times I would compare it to other headphones, I always went right back to it. The comparison time amounted to a fair album’s worth of reference material. Granted I listen almost exclusively in balanced mode with the GS2ke these days though. Something about the sound of this headphone, the way Grado voiced and tuned it gets me every time.
  
 Take it with a grain of salt, but do audition it for yourself. You know the sound you desire better than anyone else. One person’s opinion is still just, like, ahh, their opinion, man.
  
 Nevertheless, looking forward to @ruthieandjohn's thoughts in the loaner thread.


----------



## MacedonianHero

ruthieandjohn said:


> That would be a surprise, given the poor reputation of the early RS1e with protruding drivers (current RS1e's, of which I have a pair, are GREAT!!)


 
 How's the treble? The original RS1e sounded like a pair of speakers with the tweeters missing.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

macedonianhero said:


> How's the treble? The original RS1e sounded like a pair of speakers with the tweeters missing.


 

 Treble still a little light as compared with other Grados, but "transparency" in my comparisons, which is treble-dependent, is greater than the Joseph Grado HP1000 (HP1 version), which is also a bit veiled (higher numbers are better):
  

 More comparisons *here.*


----------



## MacedonianHero

ruthieandjohn said:


> Treble still a little light as compared with other Grados, but "transparency" in my comparisons, which is treble-dependent, is greater than the Joseph Grado HP1000 (HP1 version), which is also a bit veiled (higher numbers are better):
> 
> 
> More comparisons *here.*


 
 I'll have to track down a newer pair and things sound better for these venerable headphones.


----------



## clundbe

Hi. The bushmills are back at 4ourears. I couldnt resist and pushed the button .


----------



## Astral Abyss

clundbe said:


> Hi. The bushmills are back at 4ourears. I couldnt resist and pushed the button .


 
  
 Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## clundbe

Thanks! Wonder how they sounds compare to the gs2000e, r1i and the gold version of 325. Have to wait at least two weeks before they arrive in Norway.


----------



## joseph69

clundbe said:


> Hi. The bushmills are back at 4ourears. I couldnt resist and pushed the button .


 
 Glad to see a member getting the Bushmills-X to enjoy them and not re-sell them on eBay for double the price. I had seen 2 pairs of Bushmills on eBay for around $9-950.00. Unfortunatley 1 pair sold and the other didn't, and I couldn't have been happier that they didn't sell!
  
 Congratulations and enjoy your Bushmills!


----------



## zombywoof

clundbe said:


> Hi. The bushmills are back at 4ourears. I couldnt resist and pushed the button .


 

 Congrats!  Sold out as of 1:30 PM EST.  A used pair went for about $450 on eBay yesterday...but the re-sellers of new Grado X Bushmills seem to all be asking at least 2X original Grado price.  Would love to hear them, and to have a chance to get some at a reasonable price.


----------



## KeithG

joseph69 said:


> Glad to see a member getting the Bushmills-X to enjoy them and not re-sell them on eBay for double the price. I had seen 2 pairs of Bushmills on eBay for around $9-950.00. Unfortunatley 1 pair sold and the other didn't, and I couldn't have been happier that they didn't sell!
> 
> Congratulations and enjoy your Bushmills!




They are way too good to simply re-sell. If they shipped to the U.K. I might be tempted to get a spare pair.


----------



## joseph69

keithg said:


> They are way too good to simply re-sell. If they shipped to the U.K. I might be tempted to get a spare pair.


 
 Their real nice, I had them back when they first came out.


----------



## clundbe

I will never sell my grados. They are way cooler than other HPs,and I hope my kids will treat them kind in the far-away future as well.


----------



## clundbe

By the way, I own a pair of the golden 325 and never heard another 325. Is there a different sound between the golden vs silver 325?


----------



## joseph69

clundbe said:


> By the way, I own a pair of the golden 325 and never heard another 325. Is there a different sound between the golden vs silver 325?


 
 The gold are 325*i *series which were introduced in 2006 as an "Anniversary Edition" and are said to be the brightest of all the 325 series. Check out the comparison chart @ruthieandjohn made about the different 325 series.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> The gold are 325*i* series which were introduced in 2006 as an "Anniversary Edition" and are said to be the brightest of all the 325 series. Check out the comparison chart @ruthieandjohn
> made about the different 325 series.



Here http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/25920#post_11712756 is the comparison that josph69 mentions.


----------



## clundbe

Thanks


----------



## sling5s

deleted.


----------



## vai-777

ruthieandjohn said:


> Normally, I would think so, too, as the -e series across the line increases the bass over the -i series,
> 
> However, as the brightest Grado headphone, the SR325e, though bossier than the SR325i, for me ends up having the same amount of subbass as the SR225i, which makes sense to me because the SR225 line is overall less bright than the SR325 line.
> 
> Hence, for me, the greater bass of the SR325e over the SR325i is compensated by the greater bass of the Sr225 line over the SR325 line.


 
  
 Unless the 325e I have is an outlier as far as bass is concerned (I'd have to listen to another pair to confirm that though) The 325e has more bass than the 225i / 225e and the 325is.... and it isn't even close. I'd have to EQ the other cans about 4-5db in the 50-125 range to get the same bass extension / impact... and even then it just isn't the same. I have the RS2e and they have even more bass than the 325e (not a whole lot more but enough to notice). The 325e and RS2e (both red drivers) are very very close in their presentation of music with the R2e being slightly warmer and adding a touch more low end.


----------



## JoeDoe

sling5s said:


> For those looking for fully closed grado cans or wanting the planer magnetic bass with a grado like sound.
> 
> I just recently purchased a pair of ZMF Vibro MK ll because I heard it took advantage of the forward mids of Fostex T50rp.
> But when I received it, I felt the bass ( sub and mid bass) was way too much.
> ...




Very interesting... consider my interest piqued. The closest closed option for a Grado I've heard is the Senn HD-25 II.


----------



## sling5s

joedoe said:


> Very interesting... consider my interest piqued. The closest closed option for a Grado I've heard is the Senn HD-25 II.


 

 deleted. ZMF didn't want others trying it. I understand their position.


----------



## JoeDoe

sling5s said:


> Yeah...I tried several Fostex T50rp modding projects but I had the hardest time controlling the resonance and bass.
> The plastic baffle was the problem. But with ZMF wooden cups, it fixes the problem. So its possible to get a controlled, tight bass with forward mids. Just need to use the right amount of cotton to your desired taste for mids and treble.
> 
> For me it was worth it because I got a used pair of Vibro MK ll. I would not have done with with a new pair but I felt it was worth trying on a used pair.




How much influence does the tonewood used have on the sound?


----------



## HungryPanda

Just listening to the new Deadmau5 album W:/2016album/ on my GH1's, absolute sonic heaven
  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pwnf46NBoJU


----------



## Gippy

Hi, noticed some interest in the GS2000e. I had initially purchased the Sennheiser HD800S but it broke in two days, and after seeing the innards of it, was disenchanted enough to switch to the Grado.
  
 I'll be blunt: the stock GS2000e sound SUCKS. There's no bass, and the mids are super recessed. But the GS2000e for me is spectacular once EQed, and I couldn't EQ my replacement HD800S well enough to achieve the same magic. Coupled with the GS2000e's superior comfort, it won out. I originally had it at 31hz/62hz/1khz/2khz: +3dB, but after more critical listening, settled on this: 31hz/62hz: +6dB, 125hz: -2dB, 1khz/2khz: +4dB, 8khz: -2dB

 Bass is much more defined than the plastic vented SR60e I owned. The plastic shell vibrated when there was any bass, but on the GS2000e, the wood is sturdy enough for me to not feel any vibrations at all. The GS2000e has 4 vented holes. I am almost considering attempting to open it up to punch more holes into it, but the mahogany and maple are fused right at the seam. Using the EQ is good enough anyway. With the EQ, it's an awesome endgame headphone for me, so I guess I'm in the club. Thank you for having me.


----------



## HungryPanda

Who thinks Grado cannot go low, on both my SR80e and GH1 the bass can be plentiful
  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rMAr1JsKHc&list=RD0rMAr1JsKHc


----------



## SP Wild

gippy said:


> Hi, noticed some interest in the GS2000e. I had initially purchased the Sennheiser HD800S but it broke in two days, and after seeing the innards of it, was disenchanted enough to switch to the Grado.
> 
> I'll be blunt: the stock GS2000e sound SUCKS. There's no bass, and the mids are super recessed. But the GS2000e for me is spectacular once EQed, and I couldn't EQ my replacement HD800S well enough to achieve the same magic. Coupled with the GS2000e's superior comfort, it won out. I originally had it at 31hz/62hz/1khz/2khz: +3dB, but after more critical listening, settled on this: 31hz/62hz: +6dB, 125hz: -2dB, 1khz/2khz: +4dB, 8khz: -2dB
> 
> ...




Never heard the GS2000s, but am quite addicted to the sound of the HF2s... Enough to know that I couldn't EQ the qualities of the uppermids from any of the cans I have at hand. 

Those HF2s have the best uppermids of all my headphones.


----------



## joseph69

sp wild said:


> Never heard the GS2000s, but am quite addicted to the sound of the HF2s... Enough to know that I couldn't EQ the qualities of the uppermids from any of the cans I have at hand.
> 
> Those HF2s have the best uppermids of all my headphones.


 
 I've always said theres nothing like Grado's mid-range!


----------



## SP Wild

Well I've never heard any other Grado, so I have no reason to disagree. 

Despite the HF2s having no soundstage, they are more enjoyable than other technically brilliant, large soundstaging headphones. 

I wonder if people are tripping about having music over 'there' or are they actually listening to how sounds interact with other sounds to create new 'chords' and sub rhythms in addition to the overall rhythm. 

These HF2s are able to generate so much music in the uppermids, such a different yet altogether correct presentation, because the information must already be there for the headphone to create such a mix.

I was thinking about music last night and how instinctual it is... Animals bopping to the beat, babies enthusiastically 'dancing' to the rhythm... Just instinctively. 

Then I realise, the tempo range in beats per minute matches exactly the human heart rate from state of rest to state of panic. Music doesn't exceed the human heart rate. 

Therefore music was ingrained over nine months as you heard all your mother's emotions through her heart beat.


----------



## JoeDoe

sp wild said:


> Well I've never heard any other Grado, so I have no reason to disagree.
> 
> Despite the HF2s having no soundstage, they are more enjoyable than other technically brilliant, large soundstaging headphones.
> 
> ...




 Certainly an interesting theory, to say the least!


----------



## SP Wild

I recently bought one of these usb reclocker gizmos for my DAC... Its got 2 clocks, one for 44.1 and one for 48 and their multiples. Them master clocks are important for timing reference. 

The human heart is our master clock, it can vary depending on the situation, very evident in excercise. And of course timing is everything in music. 

It is after all the fourth dimension.


----------



## HungryPanda

An interesting cover on any Grado
  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItosTQ4PVlI


----------



## HungryPanda

and something a little deeper:
  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQAyFl0FUJg


----------



## GCooper

My Martin built Turbulent X driver 'phones are in the shop for re-wire, and I hope to have them back later this week. I sent them off to Jason Ambrose for a full re-wire and am getting a strain relief added in. 
  
 The Sovtek Military Spec "audio" tubes are incredibly smooth, stable, noiseless, and designed for much harsher conditions than they can ever experience in a Little Dot MK II. Stuff designed to be dropped at height into the ocean, on a weather balloon etc. are pretty sweet in audio applications. *6J1P-EV aka 6Zh1P, EF95 are the best tubes I've found so far for my listening-spoken word, folk, medieval and the like. A friend of mine called this setup the "listening equivalent of really good sex". *
  
*I'm going to use the LD as a pre-amplifier for my BluesboyJag electric cigar box guitar before feeding the signal into my computer for recording. That man built me an incredible 3 string diatonic"dulcitar" out of a Cao cigar box, an  oak neck and a hot, hand-wound 7.9K single coil pickup. I'll posts photos of the setup later when I get the film scanned. *


----------



## zombywoof

I am a recent convert to the Grado sound, and am loving every minute I spend with my GH1 and RS2e.  I am looking for a suitable portable headphone that will not be too disappointing, relatively speaking.  Seems that some Grado fans have experience with the Sennheiser PX100 II.  Is this a good portable alternative?  I can't get past the funky design of the iGrado's, so I am not considering them at the moment.  I have had the Koss Porta-Pro, and would probably not go that route again.
  
 The other alternatives I have considered are SR60 and SR80.  My listening on the go would not require closed back headphones...mostly hotel rooms, etc.  I just can't bring myself to traveling with my wood beauties.  Thanks.


----------



## DavidA

zombywoof said:


> I am a recent convert to the Grado sound, and am loving every minute I spend with my GH1 and RS2e.  I am looking for a suitable portable headphone that will not be too disappointing, relatively speaking.  Seems that some Grado fans have experience with the Sennheiser PX100 II.  Is this a good portable alternative?  I can't get past the funky design of the iGrado's, so I am not considering them at the moment.  I have had the Koss Porta-Pro, and would probably not go that route again.
> 
> The other alternatives I have considered are SR60 and SR80.  My listening on the go would not require closed back headphones...mostly hotel rooms, etc.  I just can't bring myself to traveling with my wood beauties.  Thanks.


 
 PX-100ii does not really sound like a Grado, more like a HD-650 type of sound to me.  I would get a SR60 and do some mods, would be closer to your GH1 and RS2e in sound signature


----------



## zombywoof

davida said:


> PX-100ii does not really sound like a Grado, more like a HD-650 type of sound to me.  I would get a SR60 and do some mods, would be closer to your GH1 and RS2e in sound signature


 

 Many thanks.  I will likely take your advice.  Frankly, I was attracted to the small size and portability of the PX-100.  I have very limited experience with Sennheiser products, having only owned two.  One being the Momentum On ear which I did not care for, at all.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

zombywoof said:


> I am a recent convert to the Grado sound, and am loving every minute I spend with my GH1 and RS2e.  I am looking for a suitable portable headphone that will not be too disappointing, relatively speaking.  Seems that some Grado fans have experience with the Sennheiser PX100 II.  Is this a good portable alternative?  I can't get past the funky design of the iGrado's, so I am not considering them at the moment.  I have had the Koss Porta-Pro, and would probably not go that route again.
> 
> The other alternatives I have considered are SR60 and SR80.  My listening on the go would not require closed back headphones...mostly hotel rooms, etc.  I just can't bring myself to traveling with my wood beauties.  Thanks.



I think that the fans of Grado in this thread should do their part by starting to wear their smaller lighter Grados out on their walks and to the gym, to establish a trend, to change the funky to cool! I certainly do that, in support of this cause, and 'cause nothing sounds like a Grado except another Grado...especially since you don't need closed headphones.

Ok, enough. Off to walk my dogs while wearing my Grado SR125 headphones!


----------



## CH23

ruthieandjohn said:


> I think that the fans of Grado in this thread should do their part by starting to wear their smaller lighter Grados out on their walks and to the gym, to establish a trend, to change the funky to cool! I certainly do that, in support of this cause, and 'cause nothing sounds like a Grado except another Grado...especially since you don't need closed headphones.
> 
> Ok, enough. Off to walk my dogs while wearing my Grado SR125 headphones!


 

 I still use my PS1000 while biking 

 I must admit that when it gets too wet, or when I need more isolation, I'll use my FI-BA-SS IEMS.


----------



## GCooper

Grados are not really designed for outdoor wear. They could be re-designed for such, but they'd need to build in strain reliefs, jacket the cables, shorten the cable a bit, and find some way to keep water out of the transducers without losing the "open" quality that make Grados sound better than closed headphones. 
  
 For the life of me, I don't understand why the major manufacturers do not jacket their cables and put on strain reliefs. It would extend the life of the headphones, and end the need for repair/replacement.


----------



## joseph69

gcooper said:


> Grados are not really designed for outdoor wear. They could be re-designed for such, but they'd need to build in strain reliefs, jacket the cables, shorten the cable a bit, and find some way to keep water out of the transducers without losing the "open" quality that make Grados sound better than closed headphones.
> 
> For the life of me, I don't understand why the major manufacturers do not jacket their cables and put on strain reliefs. It would extend the life of the headphones, and end the need for repair/replacement.


 
 There is most definitely a strain relief on the cable…it's called a tie-wrap inside the cups.


----------



## trellus

I have the PX 100 ii, but just FYI, they are open, and as @DavidA noted, they don't really sound like Grado 'phones.
  
 I do have the eGrado portable plastic headphones, but I'm not crazy about the fit, and I had to return them once for some rattle on the right driver, and they are, too, like all Grado headphones, open.
  
 Some people -- but I cannot vouch for this personally, mind you -- have noted over in the thread for the HiFiMan Edition S, that it does have a sound similar to the Grado house sound -- but again, I have no personal experience with it.
  
 The white ones are on selling currently at Amazon right now for $149.00, which is a great price since the black are normally $249.00.
  
 Note that these can be used either open or closed.
  
  
 Quote:


zombywoof said:


> I am a recent convert to the Grado sound, and am loving every minute I spend with my GH1 and RS2e.  I am looking for a suitable portable headphone that will not be too disappointing, relatively speaking.  Seems that some Grado fans have experience with the Sennheiser PX100 II.  Is this a good portable alternative?  I can't get past the funky design of the iGrado's, so I am not considering them at the moment.  I have had the Koss Porta-Pro, and would probably not go that route again.
> 
> The other alternatives I have considered are SR60 and SR80.  My listening on the go would not require closed back headphones...mostly hotel rooms, etc.  I just can't bring myself to traveling with my wood beauties.  Thanks.


----------



## GreenBow

Wow. I just saw this on the Chord Hugo thread. I know this is the Grado thread, but the Hugo being a DAC everyone should have heard of, check this graph. Totally flat frequency response right across human hearing. http://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/amp/chord-hugo.php
  
 (I mean that's going to show you what your headphones are doing.)


----------



## wormsdriver

zombywoof said:


> I am a recent convert to the Grado sound, and am loving every minute I spend with my GH1 and RS2e.  I am looking for a suitable portable headphone that will not be too disappointing, relatively speaking.  Seems that some Grado fans have experience with the Sennheiser PX100 II.  Is this a good portable alternative?  I can't get past the funky design of the iGrado's, so I am not considering them at the moment.  I have had the Koss Porta-Pro, and would probably not go that route again.
> 
> The other alternatives I have considered are SR60 and SR80.  My listening on the go would not require closed back headphones...mostly hotel rooms, etc.  I just can't bring myself to traveling with my wood beauties.  Thanks.


 
 I also have the px100 (original version) somewhere stuffed in a drawer. Indeed, they do not sound like Grados.
  
 I would suggest a pair of Sr60 or Sr80 like you said and if you need more portability, you can re-do the cable to a shorter length and you can also try a different (collapsible) headband like this:


----------



## Spirulina780

So what do you Grado fans think about Tyll Hertsens opinion on Grado?
  
 From Innerfidelity:
  
_*Grado*
 Back in the '90s, Grado was considered a high-end headphone company. Heck, it was just Grado and Stax back then. Time marched on, other headphone makers continued to improve their products, and today there are many offering that sonically outperform Grado products. It's not surprising really, other than a few material and driver changes, the basic product design has remained unchanged over decades. Generally, relative to current alternatives, the Grado products lack bass and typically deliver course, harsh treble response. I shake my head in wonder how a high-end headphone company can simply ignore the need to develop new and innovative products with real improvements in performance._
_The answer, it seems to me, is that Grado is no longer a high-end headphone maker, but rather a fashionably unfashionable fashion brand. It's old school looks apparently play well for the hipster audience, and a focus on limited edition products partnering with the likes of Bushmills, Billy Joel, John Mayer, Dolce & Gabbana, and even Microsoft allowed Grado to make inroads to distribution in the fashion world. Other than the Grado SR60E ($79), which remains a solid entry-level, open, on-ear headphone, I think Grado has become somewhat irrelevant in the high-end headphone market._


----------



## CH23

spirulina780 said:


> So what do you Grado fans think about Tyll Hertsens opinion on Grado?


 

 asking for opinions on opinions will most likely end in tears and removed messages, but here goes nothing 
  


> _Back in the '90s, Grado was considered a high-end headphone company. Heck, it was just Grado and Stax back then. Time marched on, other headphone makers continued to improve their products, and today there are many offering that sonically outperform Grado products. It's not surprising really, other than a few material and driver changes, the basic product design has remained unchanged over decades._


 

 The first headphone that also comes to mind is the Koss Portapro. it hasn't changed at all in 32(!) years.

 While looking up how old it was exactly i found the following opinion from Tyll Hertsens on them:
  
 http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/venerable-koss-porta-pro : 





> Long before I became professionally involved with headphones, the Koss Porta Pro was a great little portable headphone. In fact, it was one of the first headphones designed particularly for portable applications. It has remained relatively unchanged to this day ...
> ... thank goodness.* If it ain't broke ... *


 
  
 I share this opinion. not everything has to improve, some things just work the way they work.
  


> _Generally, relative to current alternatives,* the Grado products lack bass* and typically deliver course, harsh treble response. I shake my head in wonder how a high-end headphone company can simply ignore the need to develop new and innovative products with real improvements in performance._


 
  I never really noticed the lack of bass. i'd say the bass is less prominent, more shifted to upper-bass (or was it lower?)
 Same for the treble, I feel like the treble, while a bit more trebly than with most headphones, isn't overdone.
 If by "developing new and innovative products" he means "add more bass" then I must disagree (with the exception of the GR10, which was improved in the GR10e)
  


> _The answer, it seems to me, is that Grado is no longer a high-end headphone maker, but rather a fashionably unfashionable fashion brand. It's old school looks apparently play well for the hipster audience, and a focus on limited edition products partnering with the likes of Bushmills, Billy Joel, John Mayer, Dolce & Gabbana, and even Microsoft allowed Grado to make inroads to distribution in the fashion world. Other than the Grado SR60E ($79), which remains a solid entry-level, open, on-ear headphone, I think Grado has become somewhat irrelevant in the high-end headphone market._


 
  
 I agree that they have become more fashion-directed. I don't think 'limited edition headphones' is something a respectable brand should go for (the GH-1 as exception, as it was made with the wood of a local tree) I would never have spent €1800 - €2000 for the PS1000, but I'm more than happy to have them for half that (it was a demo model, and at the time the PS1000e was just around the corner) The sr80 is worth it more so than the sr60.

 Appendix:

 There are parts in which Grado should improve.
 the headbands are still not that comfortable, the gymbals and rodblocks leave much to be desired. the cables can't handle being boxed well.

 I have not yet heard any 'e' type Grado headphones, so i can't say much about their sound quality in comparison to their 'i', 'is', or ' ' counterparts.


----------



## ruhenheiM

spirulina780 said:


> So what do you Grado fans think about Tyll Hertsens opinion on Grado?
> 
> From Innerfidelity:
> 
> ...


 
  
 he's probably right. but in the end.sounds matter. i was using sr 60 for 6 years,before that i'm using sennheiser px100. in that time i have opportunities to try some of the headphones my friends owned.some are great, some just not sounds right for the type of music i listen to( mostly rock, metal, some oldies song ). and then i bought some vintage headphones since i'm really curious how far the technology has been evolve in headphone world. also trying some of the new headphones in local stores,some of them flagship. not the crazy ones though. but none of those headphones i tried really strike me and i don't have any plan to buy a 2000usd headphones or above anyway. and then at some point i got opportunity to purchase grado ps1000e.i love it. its really remind me why i love grado sounds and why i'm listen music with headphone. rock and metal never sound this good. but tyll is right though.sometimes i wish there's little bit more bass.but i take ps1000e anyday.i do like hifiman he1000. but i'm pretty sure it more expensive than ps1000e
  
 but then again i never tried any of audeze, stax, focal, and some discontinued legendary headphones


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I have been accumulating three-way comparisons of trios of these "fashionably unfashionable" Grado headphones.  The 28 three-way comparisons of Grados performed to date (most from my collection of 28 Grados!) are reported in dedicated posts at various places throughout head-fi.com.  Included are headphones from the iGrado behind-neck portables through the original HP1000 HP1 of Joseph Grado, the rare Bushmills X, the entire Signature Series (SR60 - SR325e), the entire wood Reference Series (RS2, RS1, each in their original, i, and e versions), the PS1000, GS1000, and the most recent GS2000e. Also included are some Grado comparisons with the HD800 and HE1000, as well as comparisons of a few amps driving Grados.
  


*My Grados (less a few more recent additions).*
  
 Here are the links... the link titles describe the trio being compared.
  
 (For some of the links, you get sent to the proper page, but at the top, not the post itself...scroll down to find my post.)
  
Grado PS1000 / Grado HP1000 / Grado GS1000e
Grado PS1000 / Grado PS500 with G CUSH / Grado PS500 with stock L bowl
Grado PS500 / Grado SR325e / Grado SR225i
Grado SR225i / Grado SR125 / Grado SR80i
Grado SR80i / Grado SR60 / Grado iGrado
Grado RS1 / Grado RS1i / Grado RS2i
Grado SR325i / Grado SR325is / Grado SR325e
Grado SR325i / Alessandro MS-2 / Grado PS500
Grado GH1 / Grado Bushmills X / Grado RS1i
Grado GH1 / Grado GH1 with G Cush / Grado RS2e 
Grado SR80e / Grado SR125e / Grado SR125 
Grado HF-1 / Grado SR125 / Grado PS500 
Grado PS1000 / Grado PS1000e / Grado GH-1 
Grado RS2 vs. Grado RS2i vs Grado RS2e 
Grado RS1 (buttoned) vs. Grado RS 2 (buttoned) 
Grado GH1 w G Cush / Grado GS1000e (w > 250 hrs use) / Joseph Grado HP1000
Grado GS1000i / Grado RS2e / Grado GS1000e 
Grado GS1000e / SR 325 / SR325i
HiFIMAN HE-6 / HiFiMAN HE1000 / Grado GS1000i
Grado PS1000 / Grado GS1000i / Grado GH1/G
Grado RS1e / Grado Rs2e / Grado GS1000i 
Grado RS1e / Grado RS1i / Grado GS1000i
Grado RS1e / Grado HP1000 / Grado SR325i
Grado GS2000e / Grado GS1000i / Grado PS1000e
Grado GS2000e / Grado GS1000e / Grado GH1/G 
Grado GS2000e / Grado PS1000 / Grado RS2e
Grado GS2000e / Sennheiser HD800 / HiFiMAN HE1000 
Schiit Lyr 2 / Lotoo PAW Gold / Joseph Grado HPA1 all with Grado GS2000e
  
I have also aggregated many of these comparisons into an overall ranking, described *here.*


----------



## joseph69

Error?


----------



## joseph69

spirulina780 said:


> So what do you Grado fans think about Tyll Hertsens opinion on Grado?


 
  
With all due respect, that is just his opinion/preference. Being we're all entitled to our opinions/preferences, here are mine. 
  
I've heard (in home) and compared (for my preference) the T1/400i/HE1K/LCD-X/HD800-800S/Utopia and right now I have the Abyss in my possession which I just received last night. I've put them all up agaist the Grado's to hear which I prefer. I own the 007/009 w/BHSE and have owned the Mjolnir KGSSHV/KGST to drive the 007/009 in the past as well. For me, the PS1K/GH1/RS1i (which I own) definitely don't have any issues holding their own against any of the HP's mentioned above. As a matter of fact, I preferred the Grado's to all of the HP's listed above with the exception of the 009/BHSE combo (and it's not because I own them because I could easily turn around and sell them if I didn't care for them, and I definitely would). Do the 009/BHSE blow the Grado's out of the water? No, especially if you add the price/performance ratio into the equation. I didn't mind chasing after the potential SQ of the 009 at all for the enjoyment and fun of the journey which I got due to thinking the Stax could possibly be the only worthy investment to reach my goal in this hobby…which for me, payed off. I do also like the HD-800/800S and will probably be purchasing either in the future. So in the end, it all comes down to your opinion/preference.  In comparison to all of the above, Grado has such an enjoyable overall musicality it's insanely ridiculous!


----------



## ruhenheiM

ruthieandjohn said:


> I have been accumulating three-way comparisons of trios of these "fashionably unfashionable" Grado headphones.  The 28 three-way comparisons of Grados performed to date (most from my collection of 28 Grados!) are reported in dedicated posts at various places throughout head-fi.com.  Included are headphones from the iGrado behind-neck portables through the original HP1000 HP1 of Joseph Grado, the rare Bushmills X, the entire Signature Series (SR60 - SR325e), the entire wood Reference Series (RS2, RS1, each in their original, i, and e versions), the PS1000, GS1000, and the most recent GS2000e. Also included are some Grado comparisons with the HD800 and HE1000, as well as comparisons of a few amps driving Grados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 you probably need help man  did your families or friends have ever give you intervention?


----------



## dr cornelius

spirulina780 said:


> So what do you Grado fans think about Tyll Hertsens opinion on Grado?


 
 I’ve always known that Tyll isn’t a Grado fan, but I never knew just how much - I think he could’ve chilled out a bit.


----------



## headfry

Tyll Hertsen Quote: 





spirulina780 said:


> So what do you Grado fans think about Tyll Hertsens opinion on Grado?
> 
> From Innerfidelity:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Tyll is considered to be one of the best, most objective reviewers around......I feel like he has gone way overboard
 in criticizing Grado's sound quality. To say that they are "fashionably unfashionable" is absurd, as most Grado lovers could
 care less about the look, or what celebrities may be endorsing or branding them. Most of us love them _despite_
 the build quality or the rare celebrity endorsement or limited edition.
  
 In fact, I would say most of us here love Grados despite their build...we buy them for musical enjoyment only.
  
 I'd like to also restate that I feel that many or most Grado's sound great at lower volumes and may sound their best that way;
 play too loud (or louder than they've been designed/optimized for) and the slightly sharpened treble of say the 325e 
 may become too much....or the bass may be reduced to too little impact.
  
 Grado is a boutique audiophile headphone/phono cartridge designer/manufacturer and one of the very finest in the world in my opinion!
  
 ...hooray to you Grado!


----------



## CH23

headfry said:


> Tyll is considered to be one of the best, most objective reviewers around......I feel like he has gone way overboard
> in criticizing Grado's sound quality. To say that they are "fashionably unfashionable" is absurd, as most Grado lovers could
> care less about the look, or what celebrities may be endorsing or branding them. Most of us love them _despite_
> the build quality or the rare celebrity endorsement or limited edition.
> ...


 
 something i 'learned' from Louis Rossmann, (in regards to apple fanboys justifying bad stuff apple does, but it works for Grado too):

 If you love a company, you _should _criticize their stuff. If you don't, they won't improve. If you do, they'll become *better*.

 Grado shouldn't slack on build quality just becuase they sound good. the build quality should fit the sound quality.


----------



## joseph69

Has anyone here had the opportunity to own/hear the Grado PS1?
 If so, could you please give a brief description of their sound-signature in comparison to another model in which they would possibly resemble most, if there is one.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## headfry

ch23 said:


> something i 'learned' from Louis Rossmann, (in regards to apple fanboys justifying bad stuff apple does, but it works for Grado too):
> 
> If you love a company, you _should _criticize their stuff. If you don't, they won't improve. If you do, they'll become *better*.
> 
> Grado shouldn't slack on build quality just becuase they sound good. the build quality should fit the sound quality.


 

 Good point, still criticism can be overdone....in Tyll's article, he bashes Grado....
 sure the sound is not to his taste...but makes me wonder if he's ever heard a top flight Grado...
 certainly while no Grado's are bass monsters hp's like the GS1000 or PS1000 series do not have
 coarse treble.....and the SR80e also sounds very musical. The GS and PS, among other Grado's are supremely musical
 to me and to countless others.
  
 ...His opinion is oddly dismissive of one of the best headphone lines available anywhere.


----------



## Astral Abyss

headfry said:


> Good point, still criticism can be overdone....in Tyll's article, he bashes Grado....
> sure the sound is not to his taste...but makes me wonder if he's ever heard a top flight Grado...
> certainly while no Grado's are bass monsters hp's like the GS1000 or PS1000 series do not have
> coarse treble.....and the SR80e also sounds very musical. The GS and PS, among other Grado's are supremely musical
> ...


 
  
 I rate my GS1000e as highly as any of my other headphones.  Certainly enjoyable to listen to.  Music out of them tends to move me emotionally more so than any of my other technically "better" headphones.


----------



## zombywoof

wormsdriver said:


> I also have the px100 (original version) somewhere stuffed in a drawer. Indeed, they do not sound like Grados.
> 
> I would suggest a pair of Sr60 or Sr80 like you said and if you need more portability, you can re-do the cable to a shorter length and you can also try a different (collapsible) headband like this:


 
 Thanks, @wormsdriver.  I have ordered SR80e.  I will definitely consider replacing the cable.  Coincidentally I have ordered some supplies (Mogami and Canare cable, and some Switchcraft 3.5 mm plugs) to replace the cable on my SR125 woodies, so I will be stocked to tackle the SR80 as well.


----------



## zombywoof

trellus said:


>


 

@trellus, thanks for your input.  Will go with some SR80e for travel purposes.  The PX100 were tempting given the small size, etc.


----------



## DavidA

zombywoof said:


> Thanks, @wormsdriver.  I have ordered SR80e.  I will definitely consider replacing the cable.  Coincidentally I have ordered some supplies (Mogami and Canare cable, and some Switchcraft 3.5 mm plugs) to replace the cable on my SR125 woodies, so I will be stocked to tackle the SR80 as well.


 
 Don't know if the 80e comes with the 8 conductor cable but if it does all the more reason to change it, the 8 conductor is way to heavy for such light headphones.

 Ever though about making the cables removable?  I've been using SMC connectors, small and easy to work with:


----------



## tlainhart

headfry said:


> certainly while no Grado's are bass monsters hp's like the GS1000 or PS1000 series do not have
> coarse treble.....


 
 I just picked up a pair of GS-1000e - demo from an online dealer.  Don't know how many hours are on them.  I'm coming from the 60 and 125.
  
 On some recordings, the upper-mids are harsh.  I was surprised/disappointed how bad the tenor horn sounded on a Hank Mobley Blue Note reissue (vinyl).  This out of the headphone section of my Rogue Sphinx with a nice phono-pre and Grado Master upfront.  Through speakers, the horn sounds wonderful.  Perhaps there's something about the timbre that excites the GS in a bad way.
  
 Other recordings are OK.  Bass and piano are fine.  Something about the timbre of the sax.  I'm hoping that this is just a side-effect of not being broken in.  I can hear the harshness a bit on the 125 - the GS-1000e gives me more detail and thus that harshness is more prominent.


----------



## headfry

I would recommend trying other recordings to see if this is tendency is excited
 by certain recordings or many. I have the GS1000i out of Mojo and some recordings
 can sound a little sharpened in the mid/highs....although most of the time and with most recordings
 it's not an issue at all and I'm immersed
 in the soundscape which is wonderful, refined,naturally
 detailed with a natural soundstage (for headphones). Not even like listening to 
 headphones...more like a very high end electrostatic speaker system (think high end Quads)....
 like an open window on the recording.
  
 ....supremely musical.
  
 I love Ravi Coltrane...if you have a nice dac you can try Spirit Fiction or 
 Mad 6 online- both wonderful recordings.
  
 It's possible burning in will smooth this over somewhat....or it may not.


----------



## tlainhart

Thanks headfry.  Maybe it's the recording - not all tenors sound as brittle as this.  But the recording through other transducers is amazing.
  
 The presentation is pretty flat as well, so perhaps that's something that deepen over time.
  
 Also possible that I'm expecting too much.


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> Has anyone here had the opportunity to own/hear the Grado PS1?
> If so, could you please give a brief description of their sound-signature in comparison to another model in which they would possibly resemble most, if there is one.
> 
> Thanks.





Here you go: http://www.head-fi.org/t/485286/grado



zombywoof said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > I also have the px100 (original version) somewhere stuffed in a drawer. Indeed, they do not sound like Grados.
> ...




Glad i could help. The sr80e (i believe ) comes with the smaller four conductor cable. You could also, very easily just cut some length off and replace the jack if you choose not to replace the whole cable.



As far as Tyll goes, ive notice that my taste has never align with his. Seems to me like there's two camps when it comes to headphones. People who love Grado and people who absolutely cannot tolerate them! Lol

I've always found this interesting, that they honestly cannot stand the sound of Grados, while for the rest of us nothing else will quite do. One thing for sure though, I've noticed that Grado fans are usually much more tolerant towards others preferances and accept that they like a different sound signature. It's rare to see a Grado fan openly trying to push their preferences on others on any other thread you'll find on this forum.


----------



## joseph69

@wormsdriver 
  
 Thank you!


----------



## trellus

The SR80e are pretty light - well, the headphones if not the cable. 

I didn't think open-back was an option for you or I would have recommended the Alessandro MS1e with the shallow cups as they are even more portable than the SR80e but otherwise look almost identical, just the cups don't stick out as far from your ears.



zombywoof said:


> @trellus
> , thanks for your input.  Will go with some SR80e for travel purposes.  The PX100 were tempting given the small size, etc.


----------



## GreenBow

@tlainhart probably just need running in. Either that or you got a bad pair with some fault. I'd say let them get as many hours run-in on them ASAP.
  
 I never heard anyone else say anything like that about the GS1000e. Only thing they say is that there's a bit less bass than on the GS1000i. Or like ruthieandjohn said it took ages for the bass to fill out as they took ages to run in.
  
 Other thing I thought was. Maybe they are just so clear and picked out a hard recording that your other headphones smoothed over.
  
 I dunno though, honestly. Am just thinking out loud since you posted your issue.


----------



## Gippy

headfry said:


> Good point, still criticism can be overdone....in Tyll's article, he bashes Grado....
> sure the sound is not to his taste...but makes me wonder if he's ever heard a top flight Grado...


 
  
 I can see where he's coming from. Even the premium Grado sound signature is an acquired taste. I preferred the Sennheiser HD800S over the Grado GS2000e when both were at stock, but greatly preferred the GS2000e once EQed. You can EQ the sound signature to your liking, but you can't EQ air and crispness, which what made the GS2000e superior to me.
  
 Also call me when another brand makes a full-sized flagship that weighs under 300g. I now only own the GS2000e and the Sony MA900 because I don't like heavy headphones. In the mad quest towards audio nirvana, people forget that comfort should be a main factor towards a headphone purchase.


----------



## kman1211

wormsdriver said:


> Here you go: http://www.head-fi.org/t/485286/grado
> Glad i could help. The sr80e (i believe ) comes with the smaller four conductor cable. You could also, very easily just cut some length off and replace the jack if you choose not to replace the whole cable.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I do think he does a lot of good work with his measurements. But honestly don't fully agree with him headphones either, but with many things I also agree with, it's really mixed, I agree he did get a bit too biased. While I found he was oddly harsh on Grado(I think Grado's sound a lot better than he gives them credit for), I found it odd how he talked about Beyerdynamic too, ignoring their newer phones(which are on the warmer, darker, smoother side) and not mentioning they made the first dynamic/modern headphone(starting it all essentially).
  
 I do find it interesting some people can't stand the sound of Grado's. I'm even surprised people find them so harsh, there are headphones with "smoother" treble responses I find quite a bit harsher than Grado's. I guess some people are more sensitive to the FR response of a headphone and others seem to be more sensitive to what I like to personally refer to the fidelity/quality of the sound which doesn't necessarily fully show up on graphs. I have noticed that about Grado fans, same with AKG and Beyer fans. Not going to lie, Sennheiser fans were/still a bit too forceful of their opinion at least in the past. While I'm personally more of a Beyer fan(especially the newer Teslas), I appreciate Grado's and plan on getting higher-end ones eventually, but I also appreciate many other headphones.


----------



## swspiers

I think someone accused Tyll of being objective. Ha! I think even he would laugh at that, considering how many times I've heard and read him admit that he has very specific sonic preferences. I have always taken Tyll with a grain of salt, even back when I first started this crazy headphone journey.

One thing I wish he would be aware of is exactly how much impact he can have on the community. It's just the nature of social systems that some people, Heck most people, will tend to hang on the word of one or two select leaders, and then when those leaders mess up, pile on and knock them off their pedestal. I hope that doesn't happen, because Tyll has had a pretty sizable impact over the years as this hobby has grown beyond Beats.

To be honest, his unbelievably negative opinion towards Grado actually convinced me to try and eventually buy my SR-225i's. My next high-end purchase will probably be the GS-2000's, or used 1000i's. And the more he bashes the brand, the more I like 'em.


----------



## james6333

spirulina780 said:


> So what do you Grado fans think about Tyll Hertsens opinion on Grado?
> 
> From Innerfidelity:
> 
> ...




I don't think much of his opinion. He acted like the Elear was the best headphone ever and I thought it sucked for a number of reasons.


----------



## Gippy

swspiers said:


> And the more [Tyll] bashes the brand, the more I like 'em.


 
  
 Do I see an Ultrasone sometime soon in your life?


----------



## swspiers

gippy said:


> swspiers said:
> 
> 
> > And the more [Tyll] bashes the brand, the more I like 'em.
> ...




Nicely played!


----------



## Nick 214

zombywoof said:


> Thanks, @wormsdriver.  I have ordered SR80e.  I will definitely consider replacing the cable.  Coincidentally I have ordered some supplies (Mogami and Canare cable, and some Switchcraft 3.5 mm plugs) to replace the cable on my SR125 woodies, so I will be stocked to tackle the SR80 as well.


 

 You're going to like those Grados... They're "fun" in the best sense of the word. Before getting to the headband and cable, I would address the pads. I realized the difference pads make with my DT880s by switching to gels, but the Grados respond quite interestingly... Primarily in terms of comfort and wearability. Enjoy them, I started with SR60 for a week, the shot up to HF2. 
  
 NK


----------



## wormsdriver

gippy said:


> headfry said:
> 
> 
> > Good point, still criticism can be overdone....in Tyll's article, he bashes Grado....
> ...


 
  
 absolutely! People should always, first of all take into account their own needs and prioritize what is most important to them. 


swspiers said:


> *I think someone accused Tyll of being objective. Ha! I think even he would laugh at that, considering how many times I've heard and read him admit that he has very specific sonic preferences. I have always taken Tyll with a grain of salt, even back when I first started this crazy headphone journey.*
> 
> *One thing I wish he would be aware of is exactly how much impact he can have on the community. It's just the nature of social systems that some people, Heck most people, will tend to hang on the word of one or two select leaders*, and then when those leaders mess up, pile on and knock them off their pedestal. I hope that doesn't happen, because Tyll has had a pretty sizable impact over the years as this hobby has grown beyond Beats.
> 
> To be honest, his unbelievably negative opinion towards Grado actually convinced me to try and eventually buy my SR-225i's. My next high-end purchase will probably be the GS-2000's, or used 1000i's. And the more he bashes the brand, the more I like 'em.


 
 well put my friend.
  
 I see this happening over and over again through the last few years. People shouldn't take the words of one reviewer and take it as the gospel. Heck at least take the time and read between the lines when the reviewer states his personal tastes. It's crazy how the internet works and how one's opinions are taken and what that opinion will morph into.
  
  
 I hope any of this doesn't come off as me have anything against Tyll or anyone else. truth is I love the guy and have nothing but respect for him and what he's done for this community for all these years.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> absolutely! People should always, first of all take into account their own needs and prioritize what is most important to them.
> well put my friend.
> 
> I see this happening over and over again through the last few years. People shouldn't take the words of one reviewer and take it as the gospel. Heck at least take the time and read between the lines when the reviewer states his personal tastes. It's crazy how the internet works and how one's opinions are taken and what that opinion will morph into.
> ...


 

 I too have great respect and great difference for/from his tastes and reviews.  He first sent me down what I found to be a rabbit hole with his review of the NAD hp50 closed headphone... very flattering, but the headphone to me, even as my first audiophile purchase, was Very Boring!  Different strokes...
  
 His difference from my taste on Grados continues the tradition, to the point that I (if I could afford them) REALLY want to buy a pair of Ultrasone Edition 10s. which he reviews so decisively *here*.


----------



## Gippy

ruthieandjohn said:


> His difference from my taste on Grados continues the tradition, to the point that I (if I could afford them) REALLY want to buy a pair of Ultrasone Edition 10s. which he reviews so decisively *here*.


 
  
 The Edition 12 (which is the updated Edition 10 with cheaper materials) has almost as much hate because of *this* review. There's only one other review *here*. That's how bad the Edition 10 was for people to not even give the Edition 12 a fair shake.


----------



## zombywoof

@wormsdriver
 I think you are correct that the SR80e comes with the less deluxe cable.  Simply replacing the plug may be the simple route.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## zombywoof

trellus said:


> The SR80e are pretty light - well, the headphones if not the cable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks, @trellus.  I may not have indicated that I was unconcerned about the open back.  I would be using them in hotel rooms mostly, and while at work...private office.  I will look at the MS1e.


----------



## trellus

I think you're going to be pretty happy with the SR80e, which are wonderful. 
  
 The advantage of the MS1e with the shallow cups is the.. .shallow cups, make it a little more portable in my mind, note that I ordered it directly from Alessandro and it's listed as the $99 one, the "Music Series One w/mini original - $99.00":
  

  
  
 Quote:


zombywoof said:


> Thanks, @trellus.  I may not have indicated that I was unconcerned about the open back.  I would be using them in hotel rooms mostly, and while at work...private office.  I will look at the MS1e.


----------



## CH23

trellus said:


>


 

 isn't the MS1(e) using the original sr80 encasing?


----------



## trellus

ch23 said:


> isn't the MS1(e) using the original sr80 encasing?


 
 You can buy it from Alessandro either way -- the $99 version uses the original, shallow casing, whereas the "2009 version" that is $109 uses the deeper cups.  It seems the deeper cups supposedly sound a little better, and that may be, but I wanted the more shallow cups purposely for the higher portability.


----------



## HungryPanda

My wife has the Nad HP50's but as I have a smallish head even at their smallest they do not fit me. Secondly after being a Beyer and AKg fan for so many years I just had an itch to listen to a grado, bought Sr80e.... left cup just fell off to the ground so I just stuck it back in. Sound phenomenal. Bought the GH1 (absolutely love it) and realizing what I had been missing all these years bought the SR325e (a very bright set). Now I find most evenings I put on Either GH1 or Senn HD650 and am like a pig in ****. I have other headphones and like them all when I listen to them but who woulda thunk it Grado rock my world


----------



## trellus

@ruthieandjohn, thanks for that link!  I just watched it and laughed!  So priceless watching him in pain listening and then stop and say... "$2,749 dollars... wow!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


ruthieandjohn said:


> I too have great respect and great difference for/from his tastes and reviews.  He first sent me down what I found to be a rabbit hole with his review of the NAD hp50 closed headphone... very flattering, but the headphone to me, even as my first audiophile purchase, was Very Boring!  Different strokes...
> 
> His difference from my taste on Grados continues the tradition, to the point that I (if I could afford them) REALLY want to buy a pair of Ultrasone Edition 10s. *which he reviews so decisively here.*


----------



## zombywoof

@trellus
 Thanks for the follow up...checked out the Alessandro web site.  I think the MS1 is the way to go.


----------



## Frozen Rat

I said I'd come back later and talk about my RS1e purchase with an update on what I think.
  
 I have burned them in for quite a long time and have used them in many different environments. They stink in noisy environments, but that was expected (but the GS1000i for whatever reason handle noisy environments a better, maybe it's the circumaural aspect). When I first got the RS1e I used them all the time and not the GS1000i so much. I chalk that up to the newness factor. But that changed after I got used to them and now I use the GS1000i 90% of the time. 
  
 I find the RS1e just a bit too crisp and icy. It's not just the treble, but the mid-range has this biting quality to it that I've grown weary of and I can't EQ it out. My ears grow sound-fatigued listening to them for over an hour and I often find myself adjusting the volume down to cut out the iciness. This is an issue both straight out of the source without an amp and with the Chord Mojo. They are still great headphones but I am sure that as time goes on they'll likely take a constant backseat to the GS1000is. Since I don't keep anything can be 80% or more covered by something else, I sell them and so I will sell these.
  
 What I find I really need is sound isolating headphones and since Grado doesn't have anything like that I am now looking to swap out these RS1es for something high end and closed backed.
  
 The GS1000i still reigns as the king of Grado for me. Grado really had the magic when they designed these. Still love them dearly.


----------



## headfry

....I love seeing the GS1000i's getting their due recognition!
  
 Although there are some posters extolling their virtues, I still feel that these hp's 
 take back seat to GH1's, PS500e's, RS1's, PS1000's, GS2000e's etc. in these forums and (especially) elsewhere.
  
 Yes, the GS1000i's REALLY have the Grado magic for me as well!


----------



## dubharmonic

Hey guys, I need some help interpreting the Grado line. One of my favorite headphones in any price range is the SR-80. I can't overstate just how much fun I have listening to it. 

Over a year ago I picked up the GH1, kind of stupidly assuming that it would be a more capable version of the SR-80. While I do like the GH1, it seems to be less 'fun' to listen to, focusing on accuracy instead. 

Anyone else notice this? Do any of the high end Grados maintain the fun from the lower end models? Am I just imagining all of this?


----------



## Gippy

dubharmonic said:


> Anyone else notice this? Do any of the high end Grados maintain the fun from the lower end models? Am I just imagining all of this?


 
  
 No, you're not imagining it. The e-series Grado drivers are more laid back than the previous generation's i-series. GS1000i and PS1000 have more visceral bass than the GS1000e/PS1000e. The GS2000e is quite bass-light and the treble isn't piercing. If you want a "fun", more peaky sound, get an older model.


----------



## dubharmonic

gippy said:


> No, you're not imagining it. The e-series Grado drivers are more laid back than the previous generation's i-series. GS1000i and PS1000 have more visceral bass than the GS1000e/PS1000e. The GS2000e is quite bass-light and the treble isn't piercing. If you want a "fun", more peaky sound, get an older model.


 

 My SR-80 doesn't have a letter. Do the SR-80, SR-80i and SR-80e have considerably different sound signatures? Where does the GH1 fit in?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

dubharmonic said:


> My SR-80 doesn't have a letter. Do the SR-80, SR-80i and SR-80e have considerably different sound signatures? Where does the GH1 fit in?


 
 Is the earpiece of your SR-80 a disk, like a hockey puck?  If so, it is an original SR80. 
  
 Or does it have a raised mushroom-shaped extension with sort of a cap on it?  Then it is an SR80i.
  
 I have not compared the SR80 to the SR80i, but I have compared the SR325 to the SR325i.  In that case, the SR325i is brighter and (because it too is thicker with that mushroom) has a bigger soundstage than the SR325.  Here they are compared on 10 features to each other, as well as to the GS1000e.  Higher numbers indicate "more" or better.
  
  

  
  
 The GH1 is generally better (and more expensive) than either of the SR80s.  I have not compared it to the SR80 or SR80i, but compared to things like the RS1i, the GH1 has better soundstage and more subbass, but not as much transparency.


----------



## GreenBow

@ruthieandjohn About your question earlier, regarding how to attach a Hugo to a waistline belt. I think that would be risky, because the Hugo is expensive.
  
 I am not even convinced that I think it's a good idea taking my Mojo out of the house. Given it's designed to be portable, that's a bit of a contradiction. However I use my Mojo at my desk. I also intend to use it with a file transport in other places in the home.
  
 Basically I would be fearful of loosing Mojo if I took it outside. Or having it stolen.
  
 The SD-card module that can be attached to the Mojo, may be being announced this coming January at CES. That will make many Mojo owners happy. Even if I get one I don't know if I will take Mojo outside. I am thinking seriously about getting a Sony DAP like the NWZ-A15, for walking outside. Then use it as file transport for Mojo around the home.
  
 Having said all this, I may try use the Mojo outside, but only if locked up in my pocket. Not taken out of pocket in case I forget and put it down somewhere.
  
  
 NB. There's one other thing I can't work out about the Sony DAPs. It's whether they play files bit-perfect out of the USB port. They disable all volume and tone-EQ control. That doesn't necessarily mean they play bit-perfect though.


----------



## joseph69

Out of the 1000 produced Joseph Grado HP1000 headphones is this including all the HP1-2-3?


----------



## s82223

Can anyone help me to make a decision?
  
 Want to pick among ps1000e gs1000e gs2000e
  
 Mainly listening to pop,J-pop(especially female vocal),rock,and comfort must take into consideration!
  
 Please guys! give me some advice!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

s82223 said:


> Can anyone help me to make a decision?
> 
> Want to pick among ps1000e gs1000e gs2000e
> 
> ...



GS2000e. Better than PS1000e (though not the PS1000) and more comfortable, and well better than the GS1000e. See "GS2000e Loaner Program" thread for lots of comparisons.


----------



## Gippy

s82223 said:


> Can anyone help me to make a decision? Want to pick among ps1000e gs1000e gs2000e Mainly listening to pop,J-pop(especially female vocal),rock,and comfort must take into consideration!


 
  
 I think the GS2000e is Grado's de-facto flagship even though it's positioned below the PS1000e.


----------



## ruhenheiM

ch23 said:


> something i 'learned' from Louis Rossmann, (in regards to apple fanboys justifying bad stuff apple does, but it works for Grado too):
> 
> If you love a company, you _should _criticize their stuff. If you don't, they won't improve. If you do, they'll become *better*.
> 
> Grado shouldn't slack on build quality just becuase they sound good. the build quality should fit the sound quality.


 
  
 do you mean quality control or build quality? their build quality really good actually.i own sr60 since 2006.i was abuse it a lot, i just throw them wherever i feel too.its been dropping from the table like hundred times.. and it still working, no imbalance channel.i also owned sr100.pretty sure its been there from around 90s. and its still works.no channel imbalance. there no problem at all. but if you mean quality control.then you had pretty solid point
  
 because some people bitching a lot about build quality of grado headphone and yet they praised audeze lcd series headphones which some stores in my region already stop distribution of audeze headphone because they encountered too many drivers failure.
  
  


joseph69 said:


> Out of the 1000 produced Joseph Grado HP1000 headphones is this including all the HP1-2-3?


 
  
 from what i read online.yea. and the leftovers drivers, john used it for sr 100(red lettering).sr 200.sr300.and sr325 black
  
  
  


s82223 said:


> Can anyone help me to make a decision?
> 
> Want to pick among ps1000e gs1000e gs2000e
> 
> ...


 
  
 i never heard gs1000e and gs2000e. but i heard from a person who already tried ps1000e and gs1000e.he prefer gs1000e especially for female vocal. he never tried gs2000e though.because it wasn't release a year ago. and since you mention comfort. you probably want to stay away from ps1000e.its comfortable but its really heavy. i tried gs1000i before it was really light. you almost not believe it using wood as enclosure.
  
  


dubharmonic said:


> Hey guys, I need some help interpreting the Grado line. One of my favorite headphones in any price range is the SR-80. I can't overstate just how much fun I have listening to it.
> 
> Over a year ago I picked up the GH1, kind of stupidly assuming that it would be a more capable version of the SR-80. While I do like the GH1, it seems to be less 'fun' to listen to, focusing on accuracy instead.
> 
> Anyone else notice this? Do any of the high end Grados maintain the fun from the lower end models? Am I just imagining all of this?


  

 for each generation they do have different sound signature. and for each series( prestige, reference, statement, professional) they do have little bit difference in term of "fun".i'm coming from sr60 the original.i love that headphone.the fun sound just keep me headbanging. and when i tried their other lines.i still prefer sr60. but now im using ps1000e. its really fun headphone. it reminded me a lot of sr60 but just better. im still listening rock and metal in ps1000e. i tried it with sr325i, rs1 button, gs1000i. they sounded kinda weird for rock and metal.sr325i(gold version) actually sound really good but its just way too bright for metal. anyway for the high end model that still maintain the fun sound. for me its ps1000e. (i never tried ps1000 and ps1000i)


----------



## CH23

ruhenheim said:


> do you mean quality control or build quality? their build quality really good actually.i own sr60 since 2006.i was abuse it a lot, i just throw them wherever i feel too.its been dropping from the table like hundred times.. and it still working, no imbalance channel.i also owned se100.pretty sure its been there from around 90s. and its still works.no channel imbalance. there no problem at all. but if you mean quality control.then you had pretty solid point
> 
> because some people bitching a lot about build quality of grado headphone and yet they praised audeze lcd series headphones which some stores in my region already stop distribution of audeze headphone because they encountered too many drivers failure.


 

 both actually.
 I have the PS1000 and the rodblocks will wear out.
 the headband (since been replaced by a better one apparently) cuts into your head.
 the top of the cable, after the Y split, is prone to bends.
  
 I wish I had a brand-spanking-new PS1000 to compare with, because I know that the issues I face might not be for more people.

 The cups, which are the hand-made part of it all, are perfect. no issues there. (no GRattle either)


----------



## ruhenheiM

ch23 said:


> both actually.
> I have the PS1000 and the rodblocks will wear out.
> the headband (since been replaced by a better one apparently) cuts into your head.
> the top of the cable, after the Y split, is prone to bends.
> ...


 
 ahhh the classics hahaha. okay i totally understand that. the rodblocks really a bitch.i still wonder why grado changed the square rodblock from early generation of rs1 to the rodblock they all using now from lower end to their top of the line products. for headband.yea they should using thicker padding.i never encountered the cable problem though. i must say for $1600 headphone, it doesn't look like its $1600 worth of item. especially if you take a look at the packaging


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheim said:


> from what i read online.yea. and the leftovers drivers, john used it for sr 100(red lettering).sr 200.sr300.and sr325 black


 
  You read that all variations (i-2-3) are part of the 1000 HP1000's produced? I couldn't find anything specifically stating all of the variants where included in the 1000 produced. I only read there were 1000 HP1000's produced and I'm assuming they're referring to the HP1 with the polarity switch?
  
 I do know the HP3 and some SR100/200 did have the HP1000 black star drivers, but from what I understand these weren't to Joseph Grado's standards like the HP1-2 drivers were. I wasn't aware that the black 325 also had the HP3 black star drivers.
  
  
  
 Quote:


ruhenheim said:


> i must say for $1600 headphone, it doesn't* look* like its $1600 worth of item. especially if you take a look at the packaging


 
 And what HP does?
 Including the Utopia/Abyss/LCD-4/HE1K/009 and not to mention the $55K Orpheus…none of these prices justify their aesthetics.  
 I think the PS1K looks great (except for the chrome finish which I have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and are well worth $1695.00. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


ch23 said:


> I wish I had a brand-spanking-new PS1000 to compare with, because I know that the issues I face might not be for more people.


 
 (HERE) is your wish!


----------



## CH23

joseph69 said:


> (HERE) is your wish!


 
  
 They wouldn't take my left kidney :/


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> And what HP does?
> Including the Utopia/Abyss/LCD-4/HE1K/009 and not to mention the $55K Orpheus…none of these prices justify their aesthetics.
> I think the PS1K looks great (except for the chrome finish which I have
> 
> ...


 

 As I understand it, there were a total of about 1,000 HP1000s made (and about 125 of the corresponding amps, the HPA-1/2).
  
 The HP1 and HP2 were about equal in number and had very carefully matched earpieces.  The less-well-matched ones went to the HP3, and there were only about 50 of them.
  
 So maybe 450, 450, and 50?


----------



## joseph69

ch23 said:


> They wouldn't take my left kidney :/


 
 Bet they would take $1000.00+/- for them, they've been on eBay for a while now
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> As I understand it, there were a total of about 1,000 HP1000s made (and about 125 of the corresponding amps, the HPA-1/2).
> 
> The HP1 and HP2 were about equal in number and had very carefully matched earpieces.  The less-well-matched ones went to the HP3, and there were only about 50 of them.
> 
> So maybe 450, 450, and 50?


 
 I was waiting for you to chime in and give me the info.
 Thanks, John!


----------



## MacedonianHero

s82223 said:


> Can anyone help me to make a decision?
> 
> Want to pick among ps1000e gs1000e gs2000e
> 
> ...


 
  
 For me, it's a no brainer: PS1000e > PS1000>  GS2000e >>> GS1000e (never been much a fan of this one).


----------



## Smileyko

s82223 said:


> Can anyone help me to make a decision?
> 
> Want to pick among ps1000e gs1000e gs2000e
> 
> ...


 

 I have the ps 500e and the last 2 months the woody gs 2000e. I can tell you that wood sound is tops in all my phones. I bought all my gear unheard unseen just from reading Head Fi. Top 2 phones are IMO: Grado gs2000e and the HFM HEX V1 for my 59 year old ears. Cheers.


----------



## gregorya

macedonianhero said:


> For me, it's a no brainer: PS1000e > PS1000>  GS2000e >>> GS1000e (never been much a fan of this one).




What do you dislike about the GS 1000e? I am thinking about buying this. I have the RS1i, PS500 and GH1, and like them all very much. 

Thanks.


----------



## MacedonianHero

gregorya said:


> What do you dislike about the GS 1000e? I am thinking about buying this. I have the RS1i, PS500 and GH1, and like them all very much.
> 
> Thanks.




It's the overly U shape and sizzle in the treble that held these headphones back for me. Too bad, because I loved their comfort!


----------



## joseph69

gregorya said:


> What do you dislike about the GS 1000e? I am thinking about buying this. I have the RS1i, PS500 and GH1, and like them all very much.
> 
> Thanks.


 
 I very much preferred my GH1 w/G cushions to the GS1Ke.
 I don't know what it is but the GS1Ki/e just weren't for me.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

macedonianhero said:


> For me, it's a no brainer: PS1000e > PS1000>  GS2000e >>> GS1000e (never been much a fan of this one).



I almost agree...

PS1000 > GS2000e > PS1000e >>> GS1000e. To me the GS1000e sounds fine by itself, but when I compare it to any other over ear Grado, its bass has tubbiness as if each bass note is played through a barrel and takes on the resonant pitch of the barrel.


----------



## MacedonianHero

ruthieandjohn said:


> I almost agree...
> 
> PS1000 > GS2000e > PS1000e >>> GS1000e. To me the GS1000e sounds fine by itself, but when I compare it to any other over ear Grado, its bass has tubbiness as if each bass note is played through a barrel and takes on the resonant pitch of the barrel.


 
  
 I guess you prefer the U shape of the PS1000 and to a lesser extent the GS2000e? It's good we have all these choices. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But for me, the mid-bass bleed into the mids and the slightly more emphasized treble on the PS1000 and GS2000e held them back and that's were the PS1000e take the lead. I absolutely love the comfort and look of the GS2000e.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

macedonianhero said:


> I guess you prefer the U shape of the PS1000 and to a lesser extent the GS2000e? It's good we have all these choices.   But for me, the mid-bass bleed into the mids and the slightly more emphasized treble on the PS1000 and GS2000e held them back and that's were the PS1000e take the lead. I absolutely love the comfort and look of the GS2000e.



The extra transparency and extra (but less precise) bass of the PS1000 is preferable to me over the lesser quantity but greater preciseness of the PS1000e bass. Believe me, I have them all (except the GS2000e...soon, I hope) and love them all...listening to my GS1000e right now.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> And what HP does?
> Including the Utopia/Abyss/LCD-4/HE1K/009 and not to mention the $55K Orpheus…none of these prices justify their aesthetics.
> I think the PS1K looks great (except for the chrome finish which I have
> 
> ...


 
  
 exactly. but at least they gave an illusion it's a premium product with their packaging.if ps1000e included the wooden box in the first place.i don't think anybody would complain about their packaging. me personally, i don't really care about packaging. and i have little fetish for grado design. the older it's look or just really weird design the more i love it. this is coming from a guy who love the look of jecklin float frame.and still very much looking for a greal deat for stax sigma( so maybe normal good looking headphone aesthetic not really apply for my taste )
  
  
 for hp1000.yea.i read it online on stereophile. just google hp1000 stereophile.the reviewer met and talk with joseph grado, and gave those explanation there are 1000 headphone that joseph grado made. the drivers that met his requirement become hp1, and that very same drivers he used it for hp2 just like hp1 but without polarity.both using the same high end joseph grado ultra high bandwidth cable.and the drivers that not met his requirement but still in those region become hp3.and the leftover drivers( that i assume for spare parts ) . become that sr100-sr300 when john grado took over.for the black 325.not all of them using the black star drivers
  


macedonianhero said:


> It's the overly U shape and sizzle in the treble that held these headphones back for me. Too bad, because I loved their comfort!


  

 so still very much in gs1000i sound i'm guessing ? i also love the comfort of gs series, it's really light.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

macedonianhero said:


> For me, it's a no brainer: PS1000e > PS1000>  GS2000e >>> GS1000e (never been much a fan of this one).



@MacedonianHero, Have you heard the Joseph Grado HP1000s (any version...HP1, HP2, or HP3)? How would you rate them against the PS1000e, PS1000, GS2000e, or GS1000e?

I (and others) have found the HP1000 to be the most neutral and flattest, non U shaped, of the Grads, which may appeal to you.

Thanks!


----------



## wormsdriver

Ok guys, I know I had read of a simple solution to the problem of the cups slipping down like on the ps1000 for example, but I couldn't find it online so I asked Grado. Here's what their response was:

"_



			Hi xxxxx


clean the sliding rods with alcohol


there are rubber o rings inside the junction block( has "L" /"R" on them)

if the  O rings have any oils on them, it will allow the rod to slip
		
Click to expand...

_

So if any of your Grados tend to slide freely on the metal rods, just clean them with alcohol and that will tighten the grip again.


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheim said:


> exactly. but at least they gave an illusion it's a premium product with their packaging.if ps1000e included the wooden box in the first place.i don't think anybody would complain about their packaging.* me personally, i don't really care about packaging. and i have little fetish for grado design. the older it's look or just really weird design the more i love it.* this is coming from a guy who love the look of jecklin float frame.and still very much looking for a greal deat for stax sigma( so maybe normal good looking headphone aesthetic not really apply for my taste )
> 
> for hp1000.yea.i read it online on stereophile. just google hp1000 stereophile.the reviewer met and talk with joseph grado, and gave those explanation there are 1000 headphone that joseph grado made. the drivers that met his requirement become hp1, and that very same drivers he used it for hp2 just like hp1 but without polarity.both using the same high end joseph grado ultra high bandwidth cable.and the drivers that not met his requirement but still in those region become hp3.and the leftover drivers( that i assume for spare parts ) . become that sr100-sr300 when john grado took over.for the black 325.not all of them using the black star drivers


 
 I agree about the packaging as well.
 Also, thank you for the input, I had read the article yesterday.
   
  
 Quote:


wormsdriver said:


> Ok guys, I know I had read of a simple solution to the problem of the cups slipping down like on the ps1000 for example, but I couldn't find it online so I asked Grado. Here's what their response was:


 
 1/8" shaft collars/1/8" O-rings below the shaft collars to protect the plastic rod blocks from scoring. 
 I use them on all my Grados, they work excellent!


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> @MacedonianHero, Have you heard the Joseph Grado HP1000s (any version...HP1, HP2, or HP3)? How would you rate them against the PS1000e, PS1000, GS2000e, or GS1000e?
> 
> I (and others) have found the HP1000 to be the most neutral and flattest, non U shaped, of the Grads, which may appeal to you.
> 
> Thanks!


 
 I'm interested in this as well.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

bavinck said:


> Do you use the g cushion with the rs2e?



No, I use the L bowl as it comes with.


----------



## MacedonianHero

ruthieandjohn said:


> The extra transparency and extra (but less precise) bass of the PS1000 is preferable to me over the lesser quantity but greater preciseness of the PS1000e bass. Believe me, I have them all (except the GS2000e...soon, I hope) and love them all...listening to my GS1000e right now.


 
 That extra mid bass takes away from the transparency of the PS1000 and I definitely found the PS1000e more transparent. But I don't want folks to think these differences are profound, 'cause they ain't. They are far more similar than not.
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> @MacedonianHero, Have you heard the Joseph Grado HP1000s (any version...HP1, HP2, or HP3)? How would you rate them against the PS1000e, PS1000, GS2000e, or GS1000e?
> 
> I (and others) have found the HP1000 to be the most neutral and flattest, non U shaped, of the Grads, which may appeal to you.
> 
> Thanks!


 
 I have and really like the HP1000s, but as they have been discontinued for several decades I tend not to really discuss them as the ones in the wild are in many different states of wear and tear. I like them quite a bit.


----------



## brookbri

Just put my hp1000 hp3 on eBay. Not enough posts to put on head-fi, I usually just read, not write.
I think excellent condition, pics on the site.
I've been the only owner. Was a part-owner of an audio store and we carried Grado.
Only thing replaced are the ear cushions. All of the original packaging.
Just don't listen to them anymore, have gotten used to the sound of planars.
Rather have someone use them.


----------



## joseph69

macedonianhero said:


> I have and really like the HP1000s, but as they have been discontinued for several decades I tend not to really discuss them as the ones in the wild are in many different states of wear and tear. I like them quite a bit.


 
 Just found myself a captive pair of HP1000 (HP2) in their original state with no wear/tear in *mint* condition which should be here sometime this week.


----------



## MacedonianHero

joseph69 said:


> Just trapped myself a captive pair of HP1000 (HP2) in their original state with no wear/tear in *mint* condition which should be here this sometime this week.


 
 Wow...great find! They are spectacular! Congrats Joseph! 
  
 I am still kicking myself for not buying Oscar Peterson's pair (yes, that Oscar Peterson). There was an estate sale here in Canada and he actually had a pair of these. Sold for $1400 Cdn...that's one I regret letting go by. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Plus, they were MINT!


----------



## joseph69

macedonianhero said:


> Wow...great find! They are spectacular! Congrats Joseph!
> 
> I am still kicking myself for not buying Oscar Peterson's pair (yes, that Oscar Peterson). There was an estate sale here in Canada and he actually had a pair of these. Sold for $1400 Cdn...that's one I regret letting go by.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you!
 That would have been a score just own Oscar Peterson's headphones alone!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

macedonianhero said:


> That extra mid bass takes away from the transparency of the PS1000 and I definitely found the PS1000e more transparent. But I don't want folks to think these differences are profound, 'cause they ain't. They are far more similar than not.
> 
> I have and really like the HP1000s, but as they have been discontinued for several decades I tend not to really discuss them as the ones in the wild are in many different states of wear and tear. I like them quite a bit.



Thanks for thoughts on he HP1000. Yes, I agree that the differences between the PS1000e and PS1000 are TINY!


----------



## Bengkia369

I owned Grado SR325e, PS500 and GS1000e, my favorite Grado is still PS500!


----------



## BobG55

joseph69 said:


> macedonianhero said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...great find! They are spectacular! Congrats Joseph!
> ...


 
 I had the honour of briefly meeting Oscar Peterson in 2006, a year before he passed away.  I was was working at the National Library and Archives Canada in Ottawa & the Archives had put on an Oscar Peterson exhibition.  He was there to see the exhibition before it opened to the public the following week.  He was in a wheelchair due to a stroke which paralyzed him on his left side.  Now when I worked there (I've been retired for 4 yrs.) I was a Library Technician, very low on the totem pole so I certainly wasn't part of the Department touring group which comprised amongst others the Head Archivist (who's position equals that of a gov't deputy minister). But I happened to be walking by & when I saw Oscar Peterson in the main lobby of the library talking with the reception posse, I told myself F#&@ it & went up to him anyways, introduced myself & said it was a great honour to meet him.  He shook my hand & said thank you.  That was it.  I walked away under a few glaring looks from the big shots but I didn't care.  I'm glad I went ahead and talked to him.  He passed away the following year.


----------



## joseph69

bobg55 said:


> I had the honour of briefly meeting Oscar Peterson in 2006, a year before he passed away.  I was was working at the National Library and Archives Canada in Ottawa & the Archives had put on an Oscar Peterson exhibition.  He was there to see the exhibition before it opened to the public the following week.  He was in a wheelchair due to a stroke which paralyzed him on his left side.  Now when I worked there (I've been retired for 4 yrs.) I was a Library Technician, very low on the totem pole so I certainly wasn't part of the Department touring group which comprised amongst others the Head Archivist (who's position equals that of a gov't deputy minister). But I happened to be walking by & when I saw Oscar Peterson in the main lobby of the library talking with the reception posse, I told myself F#&@ it & went up to him anyways, introduced myself & said it was a great honour to meet him.  He shook my hand & said thank you.  That was it.  I walked away under a few glaring looks from the big shots but I didn't care.  I'm glad I went ahead and talked to him.  He passed away the following year.


 
 Great story!
 Glad you said F$#@^ it and went and introduced yourself…I'm sure it was a pleasure meeting him.


----------



## BobG55

Hi Joseph, yes I'm glad also that I went ahead and met him.  It was like meeting/ shaking hands with royalty.  He was such a legend talent wise and also when you consider his resume of the other artists he played with, it's mind blowing.


----------



## Sherwood

brookbri said:


> Just put my hp1000 hp3 on eBay. Not enough posts to put on head-fi, I usually just read, not write.
> I think excellent condition, pics on the site.
> I've been the only owner. Was a part-owner of an audio store and we carried Grado.
> Only thing replaced are the ear cushions. All of the original packaging.
> ...




I don't see them up on eBay -- could you PM me a link to the listing?


----------



## GreenBow

I keep thinking vaguely about upgrading from SR225e. However something puzzles me about all headphones and not just Grado. Many seem to roll off after 10KHz.
  
 I used Headphone - Build a Graph. (It say it's under maintenance. However the old version of this app can be found on the main page via link.)
  
 Here I put the SR60, Sennheiser HD800, Beyer Dynamic T1, Grado 325.
  


 I mean, the SR60 shows up here as the most flat off all Grados that I have seen. (Ironically it was the SR60 that got me hooked.)
  
 Why I am interested in frequency response is because I want to do a bit of mixing, so it's vital.
  
 However even if I were not doing sound editing I would want my headphones to be as flat as possible. That sounds a bit contradictory because I use Grado headphones, so I am flexible. Plus I kinda love my 225e.
  
 Like I use the Chord Mojo which has a lovely flat response. No frequency gets any more emphasis that another. I get to hear what my headphone, or speaker signature is with it.
  
 Anyway I am digressing because I am perplexed why headphones roll off over over 10KHz.
  
 What really stands out from this for me is how the heck anyone can say the Sennheiser HD800 can be bright. (It's the thick red line on the graph. It has no more energy in the treble than in the bass. Though it does have a dip between 1KHz to about 6KHz..


----------



## joseph69

sherwood said:


> I don't see them up on eBay -- could you PM me a link to the listing?


 
  
(HERE)


----------



## Allanmarcus

If anyone is interested, I'm feeling selling my RS2e right here on Head-Fi. Here's the link:
  
Grado RS2e as new, plus treats!


----------



## CH23

allanmarcus said:


> If anyone is interested, I'm *feeling* my RS2e right here on Head-Fi. Here's the link:
> 
> Grado RS2e as new, plus treats!




i'm not paying you for you to feel your headphone 

speaking of selling headphones: some very lucky chap just bought a PS1000 for 1/3rd new value on eBay. Congrats!


----------



## TDL-speakers

*  *

 .
  
 .
  
  
  
  
  
*I've just reunited with my Black Grado SR325 headphones. It's absolutely great hearing these again! Lovely bass and smooth, but yet lucid midrange!*
  
*How much do the Blacks fetch nowadays? I don't have the orignal box. The headband on this one. Appears to be the thin common Grado one. I've seen other Black SR325 with posher thicker bands.*
  
*Anyway, I'm not looking to sell btw!*
  
*S.*


----------



## joseph69

tdl-speakers said:


> *I've just reunited with my Black Grado SR325 headphones. It's absolutely great hearing these again! Lovely bass and smooth, but yet lucid midrange!*
> 
> *How much do the Blacks fetch nowadays? I don't have the orignal box. The headband on this one. Appears to be the thin common Grado one. I've seen other Black SR325 with posher thicker bands.*
> 
> ...


 
 I don't think I've ever seen an owner post the black 325 before…nice!
 These days they go for about $50.00+/-


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

joseph69 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen an owner post the black 325 before…nice!
> These days they go for about $50.00+/-


 WANT!!!!!!!!!!!! What a nobrainer!


----------



## joseph69

williamleonhart said:


> WANT!!!!!!!!!!!! What a nobrainer!


 
 I wouldn't mind hearing these myself.


----------



## Bengkia369

tdl-speakers said:


> *  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Black 325 is made of plastic?!


----------



## wormsdriver

bengkia369 said:


> Black 325 is made of plastic?!


 
 I had a pair of black sr325 with black star drivers (HP1000 drivers), they were aluminum. They were actually a bit heavier than the first non-black sr325 as I think I remember they also had a metal ring on the inside of the cup on the inner side of were the grill is.
 The drivers sleeves were hard plastic like the sr series but I think they were a bit more rigid? They seemed better built/ better materials than the later sr series cans as far as I remember.
  
  


joseph69 said:


> tdl-speakers said:
> 
> 
> > *I've just reunited with my Black Grado SR325 headphones. It's absolutely great hearing these again! Lovely bass and smooth, but yet lucid midrange!*
> ...


 
 I did! http://www.head-fi.org/t/793440/very-rare-grado-black-sr325-with-hp1000-drivers-price-drop#post_12260191




  
 Just had too many cans at that time and felt I had to downsize.


----------



## ruhenheiM

wormsdriver said:


> I did! http://www.head-fi.org/t/793440/very-rare-grado-black-sr325-with-hp1000-drivers-price-drop#post_12260191
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 do you miss it? for the sound, is it worth to buy if you already had ps1000? since sr series with black star drivers never came out cheap


----------



## Sherwood

There are three versions of the black SR325 before they changed to the silver housing, then later the "i" designation.  For many years, the 325i was the only "i" model in the lineup.
  
 Version 1) Black aluminum housing, leftover "blackstar" drivers from the HP1000 run.  No telling how well-matched these drivers are, since the Hp1 and 2 were supposed to get the tightest tolerances, then the HP3 after that.  I imagine after they stopped ordering housings for the HP1000 series they dropped some of the remaining blackstar drivers in a housing they did have -- the SR325.
  
 Version 2) Black aluminum housing, "pink" drivers.  These are the same drivers on the legendary RS1 with the brown headband.  Usually called vintage A or vintage S.  These look the drivers shown above by TDL-speakers.  After John was out of B-stock Joe-era blackstars, he used up some older RS1 drivers.  Again, these might have been matched to a lower tolerance than the Rs1.  They also might be fantastic.  I own a pair of these and love them.
  
 Version 3) Black aluminum housing, white drivers.  These are the same drivers that eventually occupied the silver and the rebooted SR325i housing, and they didn't oxidize pink over time like the version 2 drivers did.  Also, any repaired SR325 would have these.
  
 All in all, one more fun relic from the Grado archives.


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> I did! http://www.head-fi.org/t/793440/very-rare-grado-black-sr325-with-hp1000-drivers-price-drop#post_12260191
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice! These were sold in the beginning of this year and I didn't even see them on the F/S forum.


----------



## TDL-speakers

Thanks for the informative post, Sherwood!
  
 S.


----------



## eserafinojr

Very nice SR325s. Quite rare indeed.
  
 The pink driver Grados sound absolutely phenomenal. Oustanding dynamics, they're well extended, just a wonderfully balanced organic sound to them.
  
 Got a pair of very early production SR80 Pinks (Possibly an SR100 rebrand) HP1000 style headband, metal grilles.
  
 I love all Grados but IMHO the vintage Grados were not only built better but sound better to my ears.
  
 Does anybody know if the very early Vintage A RS1s ever got HP1000 drivers? Or were those always the pinks.
  
 Would love to hear/purchase an RS1 Vintage A someday!!


----------



## TDL-speakers

''Organic'' is another good way of describing the sound of the vintage Grado's.
  
 S.


----------



## fleasbaby

wormsdriver said:


> I had a pair of black sr325 with black star drivers (HP1000 drivers), they were aluminum. *They were actually a bit heavier than the first non-black sr325* as I think I remember they also had a metal ring on the inside of the cup on the inner side of were the grill is.
> The drivers sleeves were hard plastic like the sr series but I think they were a bit more rigid? They seemed better built/ better materials than the later sr series cans as far as I remember.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The weight could also have been the drivers. I have been mucking about with Primo (blackstar) drivers pulled from some Nakamichi SP7. They weigh more than a standard Grado driver...not sure what it is, but they have a lot more heft. Could be something to do with the large black ring you can see from the rear.


----------



## wormsdriver

ruhenheim said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > I did! http://www.head-fi.org/t/793440/very-rare-grado-black-sr325-with-hp1000-drivers-price-drop#post_12260191
> ...


the sound was totally different than the ps1000 and other newer Grados for that matter. More neutral, midrange was their best asset.

As far as them being worth it, that's relative imo. If you have the money, are into Grados, or if you want to have an idea of what the hp1000 sounds like but on the cheap than go for it. They're pretry rare, so if you decide to sell them down the line, you can always recover your money back.


----------



## wormsdriver

sherwood said:


> There are three versions of the black SR325 before they changed to the silver housing, then later the "i" designation.  For many years, the 325i was the only "i" model in the lineup.
> 
> Version 1) Black aluminum housing, leftover "blackstar" drivers from the HP1000 run.  No telling how well-matched these drivers are, since the Hp1 and 2 were supposed to get the tightest tolerances, then the HP3 after that.  I imagine after they stopped ordering housings for the HP1000 series they dropped some of the remaining blackstar drivers in a housing they did have -- the SR325.
> 
> ...





eserafinojr said:


> Very nice SR325s. Quite rare indeed.
> 
> The pink driver Grados sound absolutely phenomenal. Oustanding dynamics, they're well extended, just a wonderfully balanced organic sound to them.
> 
> ...


I've owned a pair of sr125, sr225 and I still own a pair of Vintage A Rs1 all with the pink drivers. 
I loved the sr125 when I had those. The sr225 for some reason didn't have that same magic imo. They sounded like a regular sr225 (non i) to my ears.
The Rs1 is still to this day, probably my favorite. Like you said wonderfully balanced organic sound to them. They are very musical, great prat. They always have me singing along (which is a very rare thing for me to do),tapping my foot or bobbing my head along to the music.


----------



## wormsdriver

fleasbaby said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > I had a pair of black sr325 with black star drivers (HP1000 drivers), they were aluminum. *They were actually a bit heavier than the first non-black sr325* as I think I remember they also had a metal ring on the inside of the cup on the inner side of were the grill is.
> ...


the glue that held the cup and the sleeve together was quite old and dry so it was easy to pull apart from each other. When I did that, I could see there was a ring inside that provided extra heft to them if I remember correctly. Maybe somebody that has a pair can chime in...


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> the glue that held the cup and the sleeve together was quite old and dry so it was easy to pull apart from each other. When I did that, I could see there was a ring inside that provided extra heft to them if I remember correctly. Maybe somebody that has a pair can chime in...


 
 There are also rings inside the 325is cups. It seems to me they act as stop rings to keep the drivers flush with the cups and stop them from being pushed too far into the cups or protruding from the cups when installing the drivers. With the 80i there were no rings to do this, so in order to get the drivers flush with the cups, I had to turn the cups upside-down with the drivers protruding and press the driver into the cups, this way I knew the drivers couldn't go any further into the cups and they also weren't protruding either. Whereas with the 325is I just installed the drivers into the cups and pressed them until they hit the stop rings and they were flush with the cups. The only thing is the rings in the 325is weren't heavy, they were actually light, maybe some type of spring steel which look similar to this image but with a thinner gauge wall.


----------



## fleasbaby

wormsdriver said:


> I've owned a pair of sr125, sr225 and I still own a pair of Vintage A Rs1 all with the pink drivers.
> I loved the sr125 when I had those. The sr225 for some reason didn't have that same magic imo. They sounded like a regular sr225 (non i) to my ears.
> The Rs1 is still to this day, probably my favorite. Like you said wonderfully balanced organic sound to them. They are very musical, great prat. They always have me singing along (which is a very rare thing for me to do),tapping my foot or bobbing my head along to the music.


 
  
 I've had the pink SR125 and SR225. I agree, the SR225 was surprisingly not what I had hoped for (a better version of the pink SR125). The best pinks I have heard are the super-vintage SR80 (possible SR100 rebrand) that @eserafinojr now has. The cable on those was remarkable stiff though....do you agree @eserafinojr?
  


wormsdriver said:


> the glue that held the cup and the sleeve together was quite old and dry so it was easy to pull apart from each other. When I did that, I could see there was a ring inside that provided extra heft to them if I remember correctly. Maybe somebody that has a pair can chime in...


 
  
 That makes more sense than the driver...you're probably right.


----------



## Arty McGhee

fleasbaby said:


> I've had the pink SR125 and SR225. I agree, the SR225 was surprisingly not what I had hoped for (a better version of the pink SR125). The best pinks I have heard are the super-vintage SR80 (possible SR100 rebrand) that @eserafinojr now has. The cable on those was remarkable stiff though....do you agree @eserafinojr?
> 
> 
> That makes more sense than the driver...you're probably right.


 
 thats not suprising
 i have 2 sr60's an 80 a 125 and a 225 all with pink drivers
 and the 125 with ttvj flats is absolutely my favorite
 i use it as a target when i tune my customs
 nothing seems to reproduce miles and coltrane better
  
 i thought it was me


----------



## eserafinojr

@fleasbaby ,
  
 Yeah the cable is incredibly stiff. Without a doubt the stiffest Grado cable I have ever encountered. But it doesn't bother me that much.
  
 I think Grado was in a transitional period with their cable design in the Early to Mid 90s. After the end of the SR100/200/300 run which virtually all had the Joe Grado Laboratory Standard cables, and before the introduction of the RS1, they needed to develop something new and they probably experimented with different cables, this stiffer one being one of them.
  
 They ultimately settled on the softer rubber shielding and thinner cable found on any Grados up to about 2006.
  
 Think RS1 Buttoned/Buttonless Non-i type cable. I think their new cables are totally unnecessarily bulky, heavy and thick. They're actually a little ridiculous IMO. The cables found on Grados prior to 2006 were just right weight wise and from a design standpoint.
  
 The super vintage original SR80 pinks w/ TTVJ deluxe flats are right up there with the very best sounding Grados ever.
  
 My personal favorite Grado of all time is the PS-1, they're one of the best sounding dynamic headphones, not just Grado IMHO. 
  
 That said, the SR80 pinks are easily in my top 3 for Grados. I actually prefer them to the Blackstar SR200s.
  
@fleasbaby is right on the money regarding the PRaT and overall musicality of the pinks. Even compared to state of the art dynamic headphones, the vintage pinks hold their own, maybe even better in some respects.
  
 On the other hand even though Grado has a "Professional" series, the only true reference neutral studio grade headphones was the HP1000, which sound absolutely stunning. The clarity, imaging, vocals are off the charts good. The sound is best described as "life like"... a truly flat, neutral frequency response with no coloration or bias to my ears. An excellent Pro Audio tool which is what they were technically designed for..... But they are also ideal for those night time longer listening sessions due to their non-fatiguing nature.
  
 All in all you can't go wrong with the vintage pink Grados.
  
 The i And e series was a step in the wrong direction for Grado sound wise to me. They all sound far too forward sounding and most if not all have this annoying lower mid range bump which doesn't allow bass to extend down properly and muffles the upper half on the midrane frequencies. Making treble sound harsh as a result and completely robbing the ability for the headphone to extend deep into low end bass frequencies. They roll off heavily after 80 Hz.
  
 This change in tuning makes them virtually only usable for Rock and Jazz. Which they excel at...
  
 Where as the vintage Grados to my ears have a much more balanced presentation suitable for all genres. Great all rounders.
  
 The PS-1, SR80 Pinks, and even the HF2 (Another one of my favorites) all have deep very well extended bass and even sub bass.


----------



## ruhenheiM

thanks for your assessment eserafinojr, thats really informative.i had no idea the prestige series with pink drivers also sound ridiculously good. is it has to be with flat pad or its also sounds okay with bowl pad?
  
 and since you mention ps-1. could you describe its sound compare to hp1000 and ps1000? i always curious how vintage grado sounds.i have sr100 its just normal white driver i guess.its not pink drivers or blackstar. but the sound really different from modern grado


----------



## TDL-speakers

I'm thinking about getting some Grado SR80e headphones. Do the ''e'' version sound a tad smoother than the ''i'' version?
  
 S.


----------



## headfry

yes, definitely....and better balanced too. For the price, excellent.


----------



## eserafinojr

ruhenheim said:


> thanks for your assessment eserafinojr, thats really informative.i had no idea the prestige series with pink drivers also sound ridiculously good. is it has to be with flat pad or its also sounds okay with bowl pad?
> 
> and since you mention ps-1. could you describe its sound compare to hp1000 and ps1000? i always curious how vintage grado sounds.i have sr100 its just normal white driver i guess.its not pink drivers or blackstar. but the sound really different from modern grado


 
  
 Of course! It's truly my pleasure sharing my experiences with fellow Grado fans.
  
 Yes the original SRs regardless which or the 3 drivers they had are very different than modern Grados as you pointed out. Much more analog/organic sound to them which I really enjoy. Of the 3 the Pinks and the Whites are pretty similar, the Blackstars sound noticeably different though.
  
 I personally prefer any Grado that came stock with the HP1000 style headband with flats. That's generally my rule of thumb... but the Vintage SRs are unique in that they also sound great with the L cushions too. You can't go wrong with either it just comes down to your personal preference. It doesn't hurt to try them.
  
 My Blackstar SR200s for example sound great with bowls too. I just prefer the more intimate presentation and punchier sound of the flats, especially with HP1000 drivers. Because they are so incredibly neutral sounding (slightly less than the HP1000), they benefit from the more intimate presentation, but still retain excellent imaging and outstanding instrument separation even though the drivers are sitting closer to your ears than with the bowls. The soundstage is definitely larger and more spacious sounding so if that's your thing you'd probably prefer bowls. The great clarity and imaging of Black Star drivers provide sufficient sound stage to my ears with flats.
  
 Regarding the PS-1, HP1000 and PS1000. All 3 sound unique and totally different. The PS1000 in particular has gone through 2 revisions and both sound different. I preferred the original PS1000. The E series Grado tuning is far from my favorite to put it blunt.
  
 So here's what I think of those 3 :
  
 The PS-1 is hands down my favorite Grado. It has this winning combination of musicality, dynamics and accuracy that makes it unique in the Grado line. They've got the best sounding bass of any Grado with great extension and sub bass. But you do need an amp with great bass control to appreciate the PS-1's bass. If not it can sound loose and bleed into the mids. With a great DAC and Amp you're good to go. The midrange is liquid smooth and the treble is hard to describe.... it just sounds "right" not recessed or harsh. It's fantastic with every genre you throw at it, even with EDM genres... and it has the perfect imaging and stage. Not too spacious and not too compressed, it just sounds right. You just hear the music on the PS-1 and don't think about anything else. There is a famous thread where a Chinese Head-Fier compared the PS-1 vs the PS1000 and than later famous cans like the Sony R10 and others. He came to the conclusion that the PS-1 could very well be the king of dynamic headphones! Can't say I disagree!
  
 The HP1000 is a classic. A TRUE reference headphone and holds its own to this day with modern flagships. It has a flat and dead neutral response but is still very musical in its own right. They probably have the best bass quality of all Grados ever. The midrange is their greatest strength and the treble has outstanding clarity without the harshness of some modern Grados. It's a difficult sound to describe. The main thing that comes to mind when describing the HP1000's sound is clarity and imaging, like my thoughts on the Blackstar SRs. They're really a Pro Audio tool that double has a monitoring headphone IMO. They sound best with Rock and acoustic type genres. Not a true all rounder, since they very little sub bass. It's there but faint, but not rolled off like modern Grados. They don't have that analog punchy sound of the Grado pinks for example. For pure listening pleasure they aren't the first Grado that I reach for but I enjoy them very much.
  
 The PS1000 is very different than the previous 2. I recently sold my Non-e PS1K because I just didn't like it all that much with any other genre but Jazz. Which it excels at. It has an extremely airy treble, that is harsh on hot recordings and amps that are bass light. It has a very lush midrange. The bass on these is basically a lower mid bump after which bass falls off the cliff. Very little low bass and sub bass and even less so on the E version which has even less. It's definitely a very colored sounding headphone, the direct opposite of the HP1000. The coloration of them IMO was John Grado tuning them to his very specific music playlist and collection, making them sound really good on some genres and absolutely terrible on others like modern pop music. The PS1000 has an absolutely enormous sound stage, only thing even remotely comparable is the HD800 and other modern dynamic cans. They are extremely heavy and so for longer listening sessions the headband starts hurting the top of your head from the pressure. If you dig a colored sound signature and a large sound stage and really like mids and sharp sounding treble. The PS1000 is right up your alley. But as far as being the real Grado flagship, the PS1K falls well short of this to me.
  
 Sorry for the wall of text, I did the best I could describing the 3 in detail.
  
  


headfry said:


> yes, definitely....and better balanced too. For the price, excellent.


 
  
 Couldn't agree more.
  
 Although I prefer older production Grados. The SR series (Any of them) but the SR80 in particular is one of the best sounding headphones at its price point. The sound quality is truly a steal a $99!!


----------



## wormsdriver

@eserafinojr, pure gold brother, much appreciated comparison between the big three, excellent post!

One question if you don't mind, how does the sr200 stack up against the hp1000? The reason I ask is because I've owned the sr200 (and sr325 with black star drivers) but never heard the hp1000.


----------



## TDL-speakers

Excellent post, eserafinojr!
  
 How much do Grado PS-1 fetch nowadays?
  
 Was listening to my black Grado SR325's the other day. They certainly have lovely rich sounding bass. Pity, that they have the wrong headband. But that doesn't bug me too much 
  
 S.


----------



## wormsdriver

tdl-speakers said:


> Excellent post, eserafinojr!
> 
> How much do Grado PS-1 fetch nowadays?
> 
> ...


I usually see them for around $2500 whenever they do surface


----------



## eserafinojr

wormsdriver said:


> @eserafinojr, pure gold brother, much appreciated comparison between the big three, excellent post!
> 
> One question if you don't mind, how does the sr200 stack up against the hp1000? The reason I ask is because I've owned the sr200 (and sr325 with black star drivers) but never heard the hp1000.




Glad you enjoyed it man, I try to chime in when I can be of help!

The SR200 holds its own. But it just doesn't quite have that HP1000 magic. They are close, so I wouldnt lie and say they are night and day.

The HP1000 has a slightly more fluid sound with a little bit more sparkle (clarity) to it. Where as the Blackstar SR a drier sound signature that's maybe a tiny bit warmer.

Why the difference I couldnt say, probably due to the build and all metal construction of the HP1000. As opposed to the plastic SR, except the grilles. The vintage SR grilles with HP1000 style headbands had metal grilles. Now a days they are plastic.




tdl-speakers said:


> Excellent post, eserafinojr!
> 
> How much do Grado PS-1 fetch nowadays?
> 
> ...




Thanks 

Sweet! The black 325's are as rare as it gets, I don't doubt they sound awesome!!

Regarding the PS-1 anywhere from $2000-$3000 depending on the condition. But Typically in the $2400- $2800 range. Mint pairs will start cracking $3000 soon.

The serial numbers below 100 had a matte metal finish with a thicker higher quality leather headband that has a pale black color.

100-250 And the 7 JAG models (except one experimental failed polished cups) More of a wet polished finish. And a thinner leather shiny black headband, same exact headband found on the Early 2000s Buttonless RS1s.

All PS-1s have the square type Rod Blocks, which prevent sliding.

Infact the PS-1 has the same exact shape and form factor of the RS1 but with an all Aluminum build.

They all sound the same. I like the polished finish best, but prefer the lower serial numbers headband.


----------



## ruhenheiM

@eserafinojr 
 thanks man really helpful! i really appreciate it. its all right, i don't mind reading that. i prefer that actually hahaha
 i believe the thread you mention is this
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/485286/grado-ps1-vs-ps1000-when-the-dradon-meet-the-tiger
 which brings to another questions if you dont mind 
  


tingting said:


> I am also have PS-1000 and then just got PS-1 as well , since I was trying both of them , first I agree with you that PS-1000 they are too sharp for their mid range but between that I removed the jumbo pads and switch them to replace on PS-1 , yes I found out that PS-1 with jumbo pads were produce those mid range become too sharp like PS-1000 too, but PS-1 with jumbo pad have got more larger sound stage than original bowl pads,but all impact is gone,  *same thing same result with PS-1000 with original bowl pads from PS-1 ,yes their sound more close to PS-1. *
> 
> so , now I think what made them become more different between PS-1 and PS-1000 ,it's not driver but it's all about from the pads, like more impact but lost sound stage as PS-1 ,or larger stage but lost impact as PS1000 those all depend on bowl pads or jumbo pads.
> from the jumbo pads that can bring you a larger stage but push the impact away from your ears with more distance from the driver to ears plus all mid range become too sharper than it should be .
> ...


 
  
 is it true? if you change the pad to bowl pad on ps1000 they sound close to ps1?
  
 i had no idea ps-1 had different looks. so is it safe to say that any sr series with blackstar driver would give you idea of how hp1000 series sounds like? and between pink driver and blackstar drivers which one you prefer to listening music? i saw you had planar headphone and focal utopia on your signature. do ps1 and hp1000 still up there?
  
 and this might be stupid questions. but i really curious about this ever since i tried some new flagship modern headphones. between rs1,gs series,ps1,hp1000,ps1000.could you ranking them in term of weight? which heavier which lighter? my bet is on rs1 for lightest and ps100 for heaviest.but i want to know where ps1 and hp1000 fell in between.
  
  
@TDL-speakers
 it was around 2500usd since the last time i saw them on ebay but its very rare to come out.good luck with that hahaha


----------



## joseph69

@ruhenheiM 
  
 I listened to my PS1K (which I love) a while ago swapping their stock G cushions with the L cushions and didn't care for the sound at all. With the drives sitting closer to my ears (and on them) there was to much bass presence  and a collapsed sound-stage.
 Also, being the PS1K cups are much bigger/heavier they were very hard to keep on my head, I pretty much had to stay still while listening.
  
 I've never heard pink/blackstar drivers, but I will be receiving the HP1000 (HP2) this Thursday and I'm also extremely curious as to how they sound compared to my other Grado models. 
  
 I had the opportunity the buy the PS1 (2x) within the past 2 weeks and was very tempted but chose the HP2 because I didn't want to take the chance on the PS1 sounding too similar to my PS1K. Also from what I've researched the HP2 is supposed to be the most neutral sounding HP made by JG and their strong points are supposed to be their mid-range/clarity/instrument separation/ and their also built like a tank with the all aluminum construction (not that I  have any issue with my current Grados build quality). They are also in "like new-mint condition" with all lettering intact and also have the Joseph Grado Signature Ultra-Wide Bandwidth Reference Cable.
 I'll keep all posted on my opinions/impressions after getting aquatinted with their sound-signature.


----------



## buzzlulu

Hi
  
 Back on this forum after a LONG absence (member since 2003) and back after researching wireless bluetooth headphones.  I figured it was a good time to dust off my old gear and ask some questions.
  
 I have a pair of RS1's vintage 2004.  The only amp I have is a "vintage" LaRocco PPA built by the infamous Larry back at the end of 2003 (I must be dating myself with this!).
  
 How is this amp viewed today?  The amount of headphone listening I do is virtually nonexistent as most of my time is spent with my big rig Naim/Linn system.  I am thinking about starting again with headphones.
 Many people on my big rig Naim forum use Chord DAC's - the Hugo and Mojo are extremely popular and fit in with a Naimee view of listening - PRAT (Pace, Rhythm and Timing).
  
 Any amp reccomendations?  Stick with my PPA?
  
 More importantly - What about portable amps i.e. my use situation would be sitting in my chair and using an amp connected to my iPhone which allows me to plug my RS1 into it and listen to TIDAL uncompressed streams
  
 Thanks
 Gregg


----------



## ruhenheiM

@joseph69
  
 i also try ps1ke with bowl pad.at first its sound weird.after a while. i kinda dig the sound actually, but i have to lower the volume otherwise my ears start ringing and its not comfortable at all, that's the main reason why i pass hp2. i had a chance to buy hp2 a year ago.i was listening with rs1 button with flat pad and my thought was.this is not comfortable for long session.and since hp2 also comes with flat pad and it's probably heavier than rs1. so instead go for hp2, i choose ps1ke. with hope that's this probably a right call. fast forward to today.that hp2 still haunting me.
  
 wow good for you! i'm waiting for your comparison. yea that's what i also read online about hp1000, neutral sounding and build quality(no glue.it all using screws) . and for ps1, people always said the midrange and bass.they kept saying ps1 bass really great. but it was like 10 years ago i guess.i'm wondering with all new headphone especially from orthodynamic. do ps1 bass still up there
  
  
@glevethan
  
 headphone amplifier progress has been really fast and advanced for the last 8 years. yea those PPA really famous back then. is it v2? i think it's still competent to handle grado headphones. for rs1. from what i've read.people still choose ra-1 amp and maple tree amp.they all said it has the best synergy. if you looking for portable.you can't go wrong with chord mojo.


----------



## joseph69

I also remember reading about the PS1 having more sub-bass, but the bass possibly bleeding into the mid-range (depending on who's opinion). I also read the HP2 has tighter bass rather than more, which I'm much more interested in being I'm not a bass head.
  
 EDIT: Maybe the HP1000 is the only HP (build quality wise) worthy of its price?


----------



## ruhenheiM

i don't know how much you paid for your hp2. with all red lettering intact that's probably over 2k. if not, you're lucky person . but build quality wise, for sure. i like the idea you paid something expensive, at least you could drop it once, at least without having a fear. especially if you're using that item not just for aesthetic pleasure like furniture


----------



## eserafinojr

ruhenheim said:


> @eserafinojr
> thanks man really helpful! i really appreciate it. its all right, i don't mind reading that. i prefer that actually hahaha
> i believe the thread you mention is this
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/485286/grado-ps1-vs-ps1000-when-the-dradon-meet-the-tiger
> ...


 
  
 No problem man!
  
 When I had the PS1000 I did try them with bowls and they sounded terrible. Congested boomy and with recessed treble.
  
 The PS1000 sounds its absolute best with the original G cushions.
  
 I don't agree that the PS1000 w/ Bowls sounds like the PS-1. 
  
 The PS-1 and PS1000 are completely different sounding headphones in every respect.
  
 Regarding the Blackstar SR's, yes they certainly give you an idea of the HP1000. Just as I told @wormsdriver the difference is not night a day.
  
 They are indeed very similar. I described the difference between the 2 a couple of posts back.
  
 As far as pure music listening pleasure between those 2, I'd reach for my Super Vintage Pink Driver SR80s over the HP2. Due to their beautifully musical and analog flavor to them. You can listen to them for hours on end and lose yourself into the music. Fantastic headphones.
  
 Not to say I don't like the HP2s, I love them as I described previously. Just not for the first Grado I reach for when listening for awhile with a wide ranging playlist and types of music.
  
 Regarding weight you are right on the Money. From lightest to heaviest of those 4 :
  
 RS1 Buttonless Early 2000s (Lightest Grados I own)
 HP1000
 PS-1
 PS1000
  
 The PS-1's bass only bleeds into mids without an amp (If you were to watch a youtube video on your phone for example) or an amp that is on the bassy side.
  
 Excellent Tube or SS amps with great control of bass, mids and trble.... the PS-1's entire frequency range is distinct and separate. Phenomenal dynamics, instrument separation... everything really.
  
 So zero issues there for me on my set up.
  
 BTW @joseph69 Congratulations on your HP1000 acquisition, looking forward to hearing your thoughts!!
  
 Great discussion on all things Vintage Grados


----------



## joseph69

eserafinojr said:


> No problem man!
> 
> When I had the PS1000 I did try them with bowls and they sounded terrible. Congested boomy and with recessed treble.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you very much.
 Also, thank you for all of your impressions!


----------



## ruhenheiM

@eserafinojr
 thanks again!  i think its time to hunting for some pink drivers 
 may i know what amp do you use to drive your grados?
  
@joseph69
 i hate you


----------



## eserafinojr

They are hard to come by but when they do pop up go for it!

I'll shoot you a PM if I ever find any or see any for sale.

I'm a big fan of the top line Little Dot amps. And I've had amps like the WA22, but I never liked it with my Grados. I actually prefer SS amps with Grados because virtually all of my Grados have such a smooth and organic sound. I prefer neutral SS amps with them, although I am a big fan of tubes.

I use the Little Dot X1, their flagship solid state amp with their 500W power supply unit. The X1 has top notch components, lots of power up to 6W but it adjusts to the impedance of the headphone plugged in. No hiss, deep black background. Outstanding dynamics and clarity with all of my Grados.

Not sure why it never got any attention on headfi. People love the MK8 and MK6 and all of their other amps.

They don't advertise so it's all word of mouth!

At work I got a nice Marantz HD-DAC1 Amp/DAC combo I use with my HF2s. Great synergy with the Grados.

I had an Oppo HA-1 SS amp a while back for my home rig and the X1 blows it out of the water. It's got a phase splitter so single ended input can be listened to balanced and vice versa.

I use the LD MK6+ for my Audezes and the Utopia.

What about everyone else here? What do you guys use with your Grados?


----------



## joseph69

I use either the GS-X mk2 or WA6.
 I balanced my PS1K/GH1/RS1i because I use them in a fully balanced system with my mk2. I left the 325is SE because their my desktop HP's which I use with the Magni/Modi combo almost all of the time. I also made a 4-pin XLR>SE adapter so I for use with the WA6.


----------



## ruhenheiM

thanks!
  
 i'm using CKIII, i've been thinking to buy tube amp. but i'm afraid it's going to change the sound dramatically, since i never experience tube sound before. i read a lot of good things about little dot amp from lowest end up to MKIV but beyond that, not a lot of people talk about it. so my first thought was maybe not that good... is it massive different between single ended and balance with grado? i once tried gs1000i with b22 4 boards long time ago. it's better but not enough justification i guess...bass really tight for sure.black background.and that's about it.it was long time ago.maybe i should try to 
 listen to it again.
  
  
 btw do you guys also using iem? is there any iem that has grado sound? i'm currently using shure se846. and i just kept thinking maybe i should change with something else.i'm thinking gr10e but what if its a downgrade from se846


----------



## TDL-speakers

I have a little Dot II+. The small tubes have been rolled to Mullard EF92's. Nice sounding little amp!
  
 S.


----------



## Arty McGhee

ruhenheim said:


> @eserafinojr
> thanks again!  i think its time to hunting for some pink drivers
> may i know what amp do you use to drive your grados?


 
  
 a good set or sr 60 or 80 pinks can be had for under $100 on the ebay
 if you know what to look for
  
 you don't need a lot of amp for most grados
 the little dot is a great value, i have a MKiii
 came with mullard preamp tubes, sounds fantastc
  
 also the paw5000 is a great portable for grado's


----------



## BlendedTwice

Does anyone else enjoy the part about Grado's open backs that lets in subtle ambient noises like the crackling of a fireplace, or birds chirping? I swear it makes me happier than hogs in the mud. I'm listening to "Winter Was Hard" by Kronos Quartet right now by the fire, and it feels like I have a personal performance in my living room. 



eserafinojr said:


> ...No hiss, *deep black background*. Outstanding dynamics and clarity with all of my Grados...
> ...What about everyone else here? What do you guys use with your Grados?




I'm using a McIntosh MHA100 with all my headphones. Great solid state amp, and it certainly delivers those _deep black backgrounds_ you're referring to. I love this. It reminds me of the blackest blacks on quality photographic fiber paper. Which is of part of what Grado's do for me in general.


----------



## CH23

blendedtwice said:


> Does anyone else enjoy the part about Grado's open backs that lets in subtle ambient noises like the crackling of a fireplace, or birds chirping? I swear it makes me happier than hogs in the mud. I'm listening to "Winter Was Hard" by Kronos Quartet right now by the fire, and it feels like I have a personal performance in my living room.


 
 This is exactly why i like open headphones.
 when you're outside, and you can hear everything + the music, it sounds like the whole world is playing your music.

 when you're inside, it sounds like you're getting a private concert.
  
 enjoyment +10


----------



## BlendedTwice

ch23 said:


> , it sounds like the whole world is playing your music.



EXACTLY! Grado tunes in the woods come mid spring, early fall, transcendental!


----------



## clundbe

GH-1 is up for sale on the webside. Only 1 pair I think..


----------



## eserafinojr

ruhenheim said:


> thanks!
> 
> i'm using CKIII, i've been thinking to buy tube amp. but i'm afraid it's going to change the sound dramatically, since i never experience tube sound before. i read a lot of good things about little dot amp from lowest end up to MKIV but beyond that, not a lot of people talk about it. so my first thought was maybe not that good... is it massive different between single ended and balance with grado? i once tried gs1000i with b22 4 boards long time ago. it's better but not enough justification i guess...bass really tight for sure.black background.and that's about it.it was long time ago.maybe i should try to
> listen to it again.
> ...


 
  
 It depends on the amp. Generally tube amps are more euphonic and warmer sounding and SS a drier sound. I don't want to generalize too much because it really depends on the amp and manufacturer. There are SS amps out there that definitely have a warmer, laidback almost tube like presentation and others on the opposite end of the spectrum that are cold and analytic sounding.
  
 Same goes for tube amps, there are some spectacular higher end tube amps that are extremely transparent, resolving and musical with a touch of that tube magic. What's nice about tubes if you have the time, money and patience is the ability to tube roll and tune the sound of the amp to your liking.
  
 You can't go wrong with virtually any Little Dot Amp. Tube or SS. All of their amps are fantastic and they pair wonderful with Grados.

 They seem to be pretty popular in this thread!
  
 I'm also curious about Grado in ears. I really love my Etymotic ER-4PTs for a variety of reasons, to me they are the ideal sounding IEM. But there is something intriguing about the GR10. I wonder if Grado was able to truly get their signature sound into those IEMs.
  


joseph69 said:


> I use either the GS-X mk2 or WA6.
> I balanced my PS1K/GH1/RS1i because I use them in a fully balanced system with my mk2. I left the 325is SE because their my desktop HP's which I use with the Magni/Modi combo almost all of the time. I also made a 4-pin XLR>SE adapter so I for use with the WA6.


 
  
 Very Nice. The GSX is a monster for sure.
  
 I'm definitely more of a balanced audio guy myself. I enjoyed my balanced PS1000s when I had them. And all of my other non-Grados except my AKGs are all balanced.
  
 It's a bit of dilemma with Grados though for me because they are so easy to drive using them balanced can easily over drive them (because of the extra gain on balanced) and you lose some of that nuance and natural soft to loud dynamics. I found myself adjusting the volume a lot more often on my balanced PS1000s.
  
 The stereo image is most definitely wider with more of an impact to the sound in general. You can make out details on balanced from each channel easier and on SE it's more like one unison stereo sound focused in the middle.
  
 You can't go wrong either way.
  
 Have you ever found the GSX sounding like it was over driving your Grados?
  
 Just curious... I bet they all sound amazing on it.
  
 How do you like the GH1 BTW?
  


blendedtwice said:


> Does anyone else enjoy the part about Grado's open backs that lets in subtle ambient noises like the crackling of a fireplace, or birds chirping? I swear it makes me happier than hogs in the mud. I'm listening to "Winter Was Hard" by Kronos Quartet right now by the fire, and it feels like I have a personal performance in my living room.
> I'm using a McIntosh MHA100 with all my headphones. Great solid state amp, and it certainly delivers those _deep black backgrounds_ you're referring to. I love this. It reminds me of the blackest blacks on quality photographic fiber paper. Which is of part of what Grado's do for me in general.


 
  
  
 Yes, I enjoy that very much on all of my open headphones but the Grados in particular.
  
 I can only imagine the pleasure that amp must bring you! Always loved Mac gear.
  
 Do you use the DAC section on your MHA100? If so how do you like it? Do you feel it's up to par with Macs legendary amp tech?
  
 Almost bought an MHA100/150, but I don't have the space and good place to put it... I wish I did have the room.
  
 Anybody hear have the D100/150? It's their Digital Source Controller/DAC/Headphone Amp. Curious how good the headphone amp section in it is.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## BlendedTwice

I've read some people feel that the DAC could be better, considering the price and reputation of McIntosh. However I've found it to be excellent--my only real source of at home reference is the DAC mod for my NAD 356BEE, which is IMO a very good DAC, and the Mac is absolutely a notch (or two!) up from that. I do imagine that using an equally expensive, dedicated DAC would yield slightly better results. But for my money/budget... I'll not likely find out. 
I am also using the USB input currently. When my ankle heals (it's broken) and I have more free range to shuffle my gear I am going to run quality audioquest TOSlink cables instead of the basic USB cable I'm currently using. I suspect this will slightly increase the quality, though I really am 100% satisfied as is with my Elear and Grado cans/amp--honestly never heard better. Even at the dealership while running through all their amps and DAPs with the Elear and Utopia for an hour I found I was most happy with the MHA100. 
Cheers


----------



## joseph69

eserafinojr said:


> Very Nice. The GSX is a monster for sure.
> 
> I'm definitely more of a balanced audio guy myself. I enjoyed my balanced PS1000s when I had them. And all of my other non-Grados except my AKGs are all balanced.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you!
 I actually just balanced my Grado a few months back because I had gotten the mk2 after owning the GS-1 w/Dynalo + modules & DACT. I have the PWD-ll so I figured why not use my system in fully balanced mode? Maybe it's me, but I find HeadAmp/Grados to  sound amazingly smooth and detailed and an overall well balanced sound.
  
 I can't say I find myself adjusting the volume due to being balanced, or ever feel that their being overdrive or have any loss. I hear what you described above…a wider sound-stage with better depth as well as instrument separation and agree that the SE seems more focused on the center of the sound.
  
 I love my GH1 w/G cushions…nice sweet sounding HP!
 The GH1 have a unique sound that I've never heard from a Grado, but still retain that Grado magic and I really enjoy listening to them very much.
  
 Have you ever heard the GH1?
 If so, with what cushions?


----------



## eserafinojr

Cool!
  
 Yeah they all must sound great on your rig everything full balanced input to output.
  
 PS Audio makes great quality stuff. Because they tend to over produce their gear above demand, they can be had well below MSRP brand new.
  
 I had their DirectStream and loved it but sold it when I "upgraded" to the Bricasti M1 SE. Never heard the PWD-II but I know people love it so much they don't have the desire to buy the DirectStream upgrade kit.
  
 All DACs at that level sound really, really good. They just have minor differences between them. It's really the feature sets of all those competing DACs that sets them apart from one another. And minor differences in their sonic qualities.
  
 And even though they all reproduce sound differently, R2R, FPGA, Sigma Delta Chip(s) then end result is great audio. Some DACs pair better with certain amps than others. That's really why I changed to the Bricasti.
  
 I find that it pairs better with my Little Dot Flagships than the PSA DSD did. The PSA DSD was amazing with the Woo WA22 though.
  
 One thing I really miss about the PS Audio PWD/DirectStream was that it was basically an all in one source controller. Where as the M1 is just a pure DAC.
  
 My favorite feature about it was DLNA audio streaming via Ethernet with the Bridge II installed feeding it via Jriver and Playing the music on the screen with metadata and covert art.
  
 The Ethernet input sounded as good as any of the other digital inputs. I recall it having more of an analog flavor to it than Coax or i2s.
  
 Unfortunately haven't had the pleasure of hearing the GH1 yet!!
  
 Your impressions are right in line with the virtually unanimous praise the GH1 receives even from Grado critics. Clearly they did something right.
  
 I've read that also they sound unique among Grados, certainly among their current lineup. In which respect is it unique sound wise among Grados?
  
 Which Grado past or present would you say sounds closest to the GH1? Never heard it, just so I have an idea!!!
  
 Maybe I'll sell/trade my HF2 I use at work to get one!


----------



## joseph69

eserafinojr said:


> Cool!
> 
> Yeah they all must sound great on your rig everything full balanced input to output.
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, I do love mu PWD-ll which I also use the Ethernet connection which does give more warmer analog sound, and one of my favorite things is the Album art as well! I also like that it is an all in one controller to. I'm actually waiting for the (R2R) Holo Audio USA-Spring DAC Level 3 "Kitsune Tuned Edition" which plays both PCM/DSD. I should be receiving it sometime in late January and I'm going to link it with the Schiit Wyrd/Singxer SU1. So…MBP>Wyrd>SU1>Spring DAC using USB/i2s connections and hear which configuration I prefer with my set ups. I've read some great impressions on the SU1/Spring DAC so I'm just in the mood to try something different, thats all.
  
 I would say the GH1 sounds unique in respect to having a nice overall full smooth sound with a beautiful warmth to them without losing that Grado detail/clarity, and I feel they perform very well with any of my music Genres and all in all a very enjoyable listening experience for me with the Grado G cushions! [size=x-small]I would say the closest sounding Grado that I have is the PS1K.[/size][size=x-small] When the GH1 was released Grado claimed the GH1 would fall between the RS2 and the PS500 but unfortunately I've never heard neither. If you do have the opportunity to purchase a GH1, I highly recommend them.[/size]


----------



## Sherwood

Listening to my HP-2i now, out of the Holo Audio Spring and an ECP-L2 amp. The HP-2i is very similar to a standard HP-2, but Joe Grado did some additional tuning to the drivers, pads and enclosures before he passed. He slightly changed the porosity of the enclosure by adding some sort of goo, put in some NOS drivers that he had further worked on, and did something unknown to the pads. Maybe soaked them in olive oil? Hard to say. 

What is easy to say is that everything wonderful about the HP1000 is made more wonderful with Joe's later mods. These are the most neutral, lifelike headphones I've ever heard. I owned and sold pink driver RS1s, PS-1s, and a number of top headphones from other manufacturers. These and the HD800 are the only headphones that have stood the test of time.


----------



## joseph69

sherwood said:


> Listening to my HP-2i now, out of the Holo Audio Spring and an ECP-L2 amp. The HP-2i is very similar to a standard HP-2, but Joe Grado did some additional tuning to the drivers, pads and enclosures before he passed. He slightly changed the porosity of the enclosure by adding some sort of goo, put in some NOS drivers that he had further worked on, and did something unknown to the pads.* Maybe soaked them in olive oil? *Hard to say.
> 
> What is easy to say is that everything wonderful about the HP1000 is made more wonderful with Joe's later mods. These are the most neutral, lifelike headphones I've ever heard. I owned and sold pink driver RS1s, PS-1s, and a number of top headphones from other manufacturers. These and the HD800 are the only headphones that have stood the test of time.


 
 LMAO!
  
 Nice, enjoy! I'll be getting my HP2 Thursday, cant wait.
 How do you like the Spring DAC?
 Also, what DAC are you coming from?


----------



## Sherwood

joseph69 said:


> LMAO!
> 
> Nice, enjoy! I'll be getting my HP2 Thursday, cant wait.
> How do you like the Spring DAC?
> Also, what DAC are you coming from?




I very much enjoy the spring. It ticks all the boxes for me. The unique topology helps justify its existence in a crowded market, I like that it is an unabashedly Chinese product that still relies on innovation, and I like the bulletproof construction. The sound is absolutely excellent. 

I'm coming from a Mytek 192, which I'd used and loved for years. Playing DSD 128 from HQPlayer, it sounded really sublime. When I bought it new it cost about what a new Holo costs now, but technology marches on. 

Enjoy your new HP2 -- they are a world apart.


----------



## joseph69

@Sherwood 
  
 Thank you.
I remember reading about the Mytek a while back, and from what I've read it is an excellent DAC which is saying a lot for the Spring…cant wait to receive mine!


----------



## joseph69

Received the HP1000 (HP2) this morning.
 They're in pristine condition! I listened to them for about a 1/2hr and they sound very smooth and nicely balanced neutral sound. More impressions when I have the time to do some serious listening later tonight.


----------



## Astral Abyss

joseph69 said:


> Received the HP1000 (HP2) this morning.
> They're in pristine condition! I listened to them for about a 1/2hr and they sound very smooth and nicely balanced neutral sound. More impressions when I have the time to do some serious listening later tonight.


 
  
 Wow!  That's like a museum piece!  Enjoy and please take care of them.  There aren't many in that condition left in the world.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Received the HP1000 (HP2) this morning.
> They're in pristine condition! I listened to them for about a 1/2hr and they sound very smooth and nicely balanced neutral sound. More impressions when I have the time to do some serious listening later tonight.


 
 Wow!  CONGRATULATIONS! 
  
 They are indeed balanced and neutral.  Be most interested in your comparison to other Grados, e.g., the GH1 and the PS1000, both in terms of sound and comfort.  What amp and source are you using?
  
 I put mine on in celebration of yours... listening to The Duke Meets The Count from a Lotoo PAW Gold, in DSD.
  
 How is the box for storage?
  
 Great pair!


----------



## JoeDoe

joseph69 said:


> Received the HP1000 (HP2) this morning.
> They're in pristine condition! I listened to them for about a 1/2hr and they sound very smooth and nicely balanced neutral sound. More impressions when I have the time to do some serious listening later tonight.




Congrats Joseph! Those are gorgeous!


----------



## eserafinojr

Took the words right out of my mouth. Congrats on your HP1000s!
  
 Very rare to get a museum grade pair like that. I'm lucky to own an HP2 with all the lettering intact as well.
  
 Glad to hear it sounds great out of the Spring DAC.
  
 I actually ordered the Kitsune Level 3 just like the @joseph69 last month for the same reasons. Being curious to hear what all the hype is all about of this unique R2R DAC. If I'm lucky I get it end of the month, early January.
  
 Just make sure to hold them on the side and to avoid touching the letter at all costs!!
  
 Joe Grado went back and forth on what he offered as his upgrade reference cable. Going back and forth between the Laboratory Standard and the Ultra Wide cable. Offering either or to customers as an upgrade.
  
 Technically the Lab Standard cable is the latest version but verdict is still out whether it is the greatest of the 3 types of cables seen on the HP1000. My SR200 Blackstar which came out a couple of years after the HP1000 has the same exact Laboratory Standard Cable as my HP2.
  
 The very first HP1000s actually had cables with no lettering and wording on it. Joe Grado being constantly dedicated to improving the HP1000 made minor tweaks along the way, the last being the very fortunate few to own his HP1000i revision like @Sherwood before he passed on.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> astral abyss said:
> 
> 
> > joedoe said:
> ...


 
 Thank you all very much!
 I will indeed take excellent care of them and keep them in pristine condition!
 I'll be using both the GS-X mk2/WA6 with the PWD-ll. I'll give impressions of the differences between the amps/PS1K/GH1 after getting aquatinted with the HP2.


----------



## joseph69

Thank you very much!
I definitely will never touch the lettering, I pick them up from the pads. Thanks for the quick history lesson on the HP2.
 I don't have the Sring DAC, I'm also waiting for delivery sometime in January (hopefully) as well. I have the PWD-ll w/Bridge-ll.


----------



## eserafinojr

The PS Audio PerfectWave DAC's pair really well with the HP2s. They have that nice analog sound which pairs well with the HP2s Clarity and Neutral sound.
  
 I have no doubt you'll enjoy them very much on either amp!


----------



## eserafinojr

Of course! And yeah that or on the side of the cups or gimbals. I actually leave the screws for the rod blocks tight enough to stay in place but just loose enough so that I can adjust them by pushing up or down.
  
 Being that your pair is so mint it probably came with the documentation. I'm sure you saw the illustration on how to put them on! I would never bend the headband on these like that!
  
 They don't have the pressure of the newer type Grado headbands, but it will sit nice and snug once adjusted perfect and feel almost like you have nothing on at all!!


----------



## joseph69

eserafinojr said:


> Of course! And yeah that or on the side of the cups or gimbals. I actually leave the screws for the rod blocks tight enough to stay in place but just loose enough so that I can adjust them by pushing up or down.
> 
> Being that your pair is so mint it probably came with the documentation. I'm sure you saw the illustration on how to put them on! I would never bend the headband on these like that!
> 
> They don't have the pressure of the newer type Grado headbands, but it will sit nice and snug once adjusted perfect and feel almost like you have nothing on at all!!


 
 No original box/documents. The seller said the box and the foam insert had disintegrated due to their age so they were safely stored in a wood box. I didn't realize there was no original box/documents until I had already made the deal. Of course I would have liked to have them, but this was definitely not a deal breaker seeing their condition.
  
 They fit perfectly on my head with just the slights amount of pressure on my ears to keep them from moving. And you're right, they feel like their not even on your head…very comfortable for an aluminum/metal HP that is built like a tank!


----------



## eserafinojr

That's amazing considering their condition. Doesn't really matter because you're now part of the mint condition HP1000 club lol.
  
 Yep, that blue foam degrades like crazy and crumbles all over everything. It's easy for them to get inside in between the grille and on the drivers and inside the cups. Or scattered over the drivers cheesecloth protector.
  
 It's why I never store them away in the original box even with a zip lock bag over each cup to protect them.
  
 So I bought a nice pelican case perfect size for the HP1000.
  
 Not sure if that's something you're interesting in doing but I figured I'd mention it. It's the type where you pluck the foam to the desire shape.
  
 My HP2 fits like a glove in it when I store them away, face up. I gotta look up the model number Pelican it was when I get home from the office.
  
 Looking forward to your more in depth impressions!!


----------



## CH23

joseph69 said:


> Received the HP1000 (HP2) this morning.
> They're in pristine condition! I listened to them for about a 1/2hr and they sound very smooth and nicely balanced neutral sound. More impressions when I have the time to do some serious listening later tonight.


 
  
 [heavy breathing intensifies]
  
 I know I have no need for them but I'm looking at these pics like a lost person in a desert looks at a glass of water.

 enjoy. (no need to tell you, i'm sure, but just try and stop me)


----------



## joseph69

eserafinojr said:


> That's amazing considering their condition. Doesn't really matter because you're now part of the mint condition HP1000 club lol.
> 
> Yep, that blue foam degrades like crazy and crumbles all over everything. It's easy for them to get inside in between the grille and on the drivers and inside the cups. Or scattered over the drivers cheesecloth protector.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the membership to the club! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 From what understand, this is why the seller didn't store them in the original box.
 I placed a thin layer of closed cell foam in the bottom of the wood box which they came with and store them face up as well, thanks anyway for the tip on the Pelican case.
  
 I keep all my other Grados in a draw with felt furniture discs covering the grills from dust…Inever put them back in their boxes because the cables wouldn't stay straight…I'm nits about my cables being straight.
  


ch23 said:


> [heavy breathing intensifies]
> 
> I know I have no need for them but I'm looking at these pics like a lost person in a desert looks at a glass of water.
> 
> enjoy. (no need to tell you, i'm sure, but just try and stop me)


 
 LMAO!
 Thank you very much!


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> Thank you very much!
> I definitely will never touch the lettering, I pick them up from the pads. Thanks for the quick history lesson on the HP2.
> I don't have the Sring DAC, I'm also waiting for delivery sometime in January (hopefully) as well. I have the PWD-ll w/Bridge-ll.


 
  
 maybe you should buy another pair of hp1000. just sayin 
 looking forward for your in depth comparison. which one is more comfort compare to ps1k?


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheim said:


> maybe you should buy another pair of hp1000. just sayin
> looking forward for your in depth comparison. which one is more comfort compare to ps1k?


 
 The HP2 feels much lighter than the PS1K…almost feel like a wood Grado to me.


----------



## MacedonianHero

joseph69 said:


> The HP2 feels much lighter than the PS1K…almost feel like a wood Grado to me.


 
 They're beauties! Congrats Joseph! 
  
 If you ever want to sell them, give me a ring.


----------



## joseph69

macedonianhero said:


> They're beauties! Congrats Joseph!
> 
> If you ever want to sell them, give me a ring.


 
 Thank you very much, Peter.
 If I ever want to sell them I'll keep you in mind.


----------



## MacedonianHero

joseph69 said:


> Thank you very much, Peter.
> If I ever want to sell them I'll keep you in mind.


----------



## XLR8

Joseph, 
Congrats and Merry Xmas. 
Love grado photos


----------



## joseph69

xlr8 said:


> Joseph,
> Congrats and Merry Xmas.
> Love grado photos


 
 Thank you very much, and a Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## eserafinojr

Merry Christmas my fellow Grado fans.

So the model Pelican Case that's perfect for the HP1000, at least to me is the "1400".

I attached a couple of pics.

I store them face up and wrap the cable in a circle on the center part of the foam that isn't plucked and then store it flat in a drawer or chest.


----------



## joseph69

eserafinojr said:


> Merry Christmas my fellow Grado fans.
> 
> So the model Pelican Case that's perfect for the HP1000, at least to me is the "1400".
> 
> ...


 
 Merry Christmas!
 That is a really nice case, thanks for the photo and model #.


----------



## joseph69

Thanks to all who have left me reputation for the HP2.
 I appreciate it very much!


----------



## GreenBow

Congrats on your new kit @joseph69 Those HP1000 always looked like some kind of old style laboratory equipment to me, (in a good way).
  
 One more day to go for x-mas day and then @ruthieandjohn can open his new Chord Hugo.


----------



## Bruce117

​I love the sound of Grado Headphones.   I own the Grado PS1000 and the sound is just awesome.  I honestly feel that at the price range, this is the best headphone you can buy.  The inner detail and superb balance of sound makes it one of my best headphones.


----------



## zombywoof

From a relative newcomer to the joys of Grado headphones, to all who contribute to this fantastic thread (no, doubt one of the best on Head-Fi, and the most welcoming that I have encountered):
  
*H**appy **H**olidays, and Best Wishes for a healthy, happy, and prosperous 2017.*
  
 I have thoroughly enjoyed keeping up with the escapades of the Grado Loyalists, and look forward to more adventures in 2017.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## ruhenheiM

Merry christmas, happy holiday, looking forward for 2017 and happy listening to all of you


----------



## HungryPanda

Merry Christmas everyone and here's hoping 2017 is a good year for you all


----------



## joseph69

Merry Christmas & Happy Holidays to everyone on this awesome thread, enjoy!


----------



## joseph69

greenbow said:


> Congrats on your new kit @joseph69 Those HP1000 always looked like some kind of old style laboratory equipment to me, (in a good way).


 
 Thank you very much!


----------



## BlendedTwice

Merry Christmas! 
Listening to "A Family Celtic Christmas" by Natalie MacMaster & Donnell Leahy on the RS2. Good times!


----------



## Aerokitsune

Just got a pair of SR225e's, needless to say I am blown away by the sound. Everything sounds so visceral and real now, like I'm in the pit of my favorite band's concert. My only complaint is about the pads. Are these the L-cush pads that everyone loves? I'll give them some time to wear in, but as for the headphones? I really hope they sound this way forever. So pristine and clear!
  
 I would love to get some wood slip-on cups for them once I want to spice them up a little, and maybe some different pads if these don't wear in well. Immediate 9/10, I love these things already.


----------



## HeavenNotes

Feliz Navidad!!!!  and welcome to Grados sound !!!


----------



## XLR8

Merry Xmas grado fans worldwide.


----------



## ruhenheiM

aerokitsune said:


> Just got a pair of SR225e's, needless to say I am blown away by the sound. Everything sounds so visceral and real now, like I'm in the pit of my favorite band's concert. My only complaint is about the pads. Are these the L-cush pads that everyone loves? I'll give them some time to wear in, but as for the headphones? I really hope they sound this way forever. So pristine and clear!
> 
> I would love to get some wood slip-on cups for them once I want to spice them up a little, and maybe some different pads if these don't wear in well. Immediate 9/10, I love these things already.


 
 happy listening man
  
  
 the grado's pad is not the most comfortable pad in the world except for the g-cush but at some point you're going to get used to it


----------



## BlendedTwice

A very Merry Grado Christmas! 
Just gave my sister a set of the SR60e, her very first quality headphone. I've got them plugged into my MHA100 playing Sultans of Swing, and I have to say: they are so good for the price it's unreal. Even without the price, these cans are just good. So easy to listen to, and maybe I'm crazy but I almost prefer the pads to my RS2e's. 

Anywho, cheers guys! Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays!


----------



## HeavenNotes

blendedtwice said:


> A very Merry Grado Christmas!
> Just gave my sister a set of the SR60e, her very first quality headphone. I've got them plugged into my MHA100 playing Sultans of Swing, and I have to say: they are so good for the price it's unreal. Even without the price, these cans are just good. So easy to listen to, and maybe I'm crazy but I almost prefer the pads to my RS2e's.
> 
> Anywho, cheers guys! Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays!


 
  
 I'm thinking to start a 12 steps program Gradoholics.


----------



## BlendedTwice

heavennotes said:


> I'm thinking to start a 12 steps program Gradoholics.



I am powerless over Grado -- my life is unmanageable.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

heavennotes said:


> I'm thinking to start a 12 steps program Gradoholics.


 
 I'm sorry, what is a "Gradoholic?"  Why would a 12 step program be needed?  I can stop any time I want... really, I can! (Boy, it's hard to shower with these Grados on my head... I can't close the shower door because of the cord!)


----------



## HungryPanda

My names Tom and I'm a Gradoholic.....


----------



## eserafinojr

LOL! that's too funny... Gradoholic.
  
 I can say without reservation I'm definitely a Gradoholic!
  
@BlendedTwice
  
 You can't go wrong with virtually any Grado, the value SR60 and 80s are absolutely fantastic headphones in every respect.
  
 They sound great, look great and are very comfortable! Nothing wrong with liking those S cushions, they don't call them the "comfy" pads for nothing!
  
 Merry Christmas Gradoholics


----------



## HeavenNotes

hungrypanda said:


> My names Tom and I'm a Gradoholic.....


 
 First thing first:  having at least one SR and one RS Grados.


----------



## ruhenheiM

hungrypanda said:


> My names Tom and I'm a Gradoholic.....


 
 hi tom. this is a safe place.no judging. i'm steven and i'm also an addict, i mean gradoholic.hi everyone.


----------



## anetode

blendedtwice said:


> I am powerless over Grado -- my life is unmanageable.


 
  
  


heavennotes said:


> I'm thinking to start a 12 steps program Gradoholics.


 
  
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> I'm sorry, what is a "Gradoholic?"  Why would a 12 step program be needed?  I can stop any time I want... really, I can! (Boy, it's hard to shower with these Grados on my head... I can't close the shower door because of the cord!)


 
  
  


hungrypanda said:


> My names Tom and I'm a Gradoholic.....


 
  
  


eserafinojr said:


> LOL! that's too funny... Gradoholic.
> 
> I can say without reservation I'm definitely a Gradoholic!


 
  


ruhenheim said:


> hi tom. this is a safe place.no judging. i'm steven and i'm also and addict, i mean gradoholic.hi everyone.


 
  
 Look, I get it, I was like you once. I started with my first Grado when I was still in high school (an SR-125). It only took a few years before I blew through my savings by acquiring an RS-1. I even bought an RA-1 to power it. Every day I would listen, sometimes for hours on end. Got others hooked too, told them that my Grados were the pinnacle of audio, that they didn't know what they were missing.
  
 But I'm here to tell you that I got help, that there's hope. You don't have to live with that 2khz spike, you don't have to have the musical perspective of being 2/3rds the way up the performer's ass. You too can have soundstage, you too can enjoy subbass on a headphone. I know it can be scary at first, but sometimes you have to be able to accept that others just want to help. All it takes is to admit to yourself that you're tone deaf and ask for help from a higher power (it doesn't have to be God, it can be Jude or Tyll or any other Guru). Better yet, go to a local head-fi meet listen to some rigs out there, see if anything catches your fancy.
  
 Make a searching and fearless inventory of sound quality attributes you would like in a headphone. It's ok to want it all: even frequency response, low distortion, comfort, imaging, resolution. Maybe there isn't a perfect headphone out there, but I guarantee that there are those which you'll like more than any Grado. And if you absolutely must have that basement Brooklyn charm, why not go for one of Uncle Joe's far superior early models? The ones before John decided to add metal hubcaps to the cups to "suppress resonances". A stone-age HP-1 will easily beat anything in the current lineup.
  
 Humbly ask for a headphone with all of the strengths you'd like but with none of Grado's weaknesses. If it's the detail that drew you in, try an electrostat. The ESP950 is good and you can find one for under five hundred if you look around. If you want a smooth, fatigue-free listen then try an HD600, or even a second hand HifiMan or Audeze. For bass without limits your options are better than ever with newer planar magnetics coming out to complement the selection of budget vintage ones like the Yamaha YH100s. Soundstage? HD800, or even an AKG 601.
  
 Through clinical listening you can improve your conscious contact with music appreciation. Make a lit of all the people you've wronged with Grado proselytization and resolve to make amends by spreading the good news that good sound is available outside of a century-old radio headpiece form factor!


----------



## joseph69

Mr. Grinch?


----------



## BlendedTwice

wow.


----------



## eserafinojr

We get it you don't like Grados.

So why bother posting in this thread??

Run along hater....

:rolleyes:


----------



## headfry

Grado's are magic and slay much of their competition sq wise....listening
 to the Trader from Holland by the Beach Boys through SR325e's
  
 and I'm telling you....in the right setup, these are time machines that take you back
 to the artist's original intent and life-inspiration....
  
  
 nothing else matters.


----------



## ESL-1

anetode said:


> Look, I get it, I was like you once. I started with my first Grado when I was still in high school (an SR-125). It only took a few years before I blew through my savings by acquiring an RS-1. I even bought an RA-1 to power it. Every day I would listen, sometimes for hours on end. Got others hooked too, told them that my Grados were the pinnacle of audio, that they didn't know what they were missing.
> 
> But I'm here to tell you that I got help, that there's hope. You don't have to live with that 2khz spike, you don't have to have the musical perspective of being 2/3rds the way up the performer's ass. You too can have soundstage, you too can enjoy subbass on a headphone. I know it can be scary at first, but sometimes you have to be able to accept that others just want to help. All it takes is to admit to yourself that you're tone deaf and ask for help from a higher power (it doesn't have to be God, it can be Jude or Tyll or any other Guru). Better yet, go to a local head-fi meet listen to some rigs out there, see if anything catches your fancy.
> Make a searching and fearless inventory of sound quality attributes you would like in a headphone. It's ok to want it all: even frequency response, low distortion, comfort, imaging, resolution. Maybe there isn't a perfect headphone out there, but I guarantee that there are those which you'll like more than any Grado. And if you absolutely must have that basement Brooklyn charm, why not go for one of Uncle Joe's far superior early models? The ones before John decided to add metal hubcaps to the cups to "suppress resonances". A stone-age HP-1 will easily beat anything in the current lineup.
> ...




First & foremost audio gear and speakers and headphones especially are a very personal choice as to what might please one most in a given set of parameters including price and value. You are most definitely entitled to your likes and dislikes as are the rest of us. As to your posting on a thread named "Grado Fan Club" certainly would seem at the least misplaced given the overwhelmingly negative tone and direction of this post. As you suggest your thoughts of alternate choices are all well and good but it would seem in your profile at least you have not owned and maybe perhaps even listened to anything Grado that was designed in the last few years. In these same last few years Grado has come out with more than a few models that are not strictly in the typical Grado SQ and I suspect that there will be more than a few Head Fier's that currently are not enamored with Grados they may have heard that might change that opinion if they had the opportunity to hear some of these new departures. As I see it John is continuing to refine and try these new directions and not just sitting still. I am sure there will be more of these departures in future models and you might surprise yourself if try to get an ear in on them at a well stocked dealer or one of the loaner programs that have become such boon to the headphone communities. I would also expect you to be more than a little surprised if you check the variety of headphones some of these "Gradoholics" own in addition to their beloved Grados if they have a full profile listed. If you looked at mine I think you might agree that it covers quite a gamut of different sonic flavors as do my amps. Yet that does not keep me from looking forward to whenever Grado introduces a new model (regardless of price range) and make arrangements to listen to and decide if offers performance and attributes that might have me looking to add it to my group. Lastly, as most of us who frequent the forum are aware, Grados are quite efficient and easy to power. Perhaps not as commonly known or at least mentioned as often is that they (like most phones) can greatly benefit from proper matching with amplifiers for best sonic results. In my opinion this is even more true of some of the newer slightly different sounding "Grados". This does not mean you need to spend big bucks on an appropriate amp but if you can get to try a few different amps with a given model you are likely to find yourself favoring one or at least put them in an order of preference based on your tastes. I experimented a good bit when I got my most recent Grado, the GS2000e. At times the differences were not 
subtle. This basic fact about most headphone brands and models seems to be overlooked since they are so easy to drive.

Lastly I am firmly in the camp that believes break in does alter the sound so to listen to a fresh out the box headphone will not really tell you enough about where that sound will end up once they have had some solid play time.

Above all else, the journey to get to a satisfactory result can be a good part of the fun and experience, why else would we consider ourselves enthusiasts and as such should always keep an open mind..... Enjoy the trip. :rolleyes:

PS please excuse any typos or grammatical errors as it is late and past my bed time for such a busy Christmas holiday...


----------



## anetode

esl-1 said:


> First & foremost audio gear and speakers and headphones especially are a very personal choice as to what might please one most in a given set of parameters including price and value. You are most definitely entitled to your likes and dislikes as are the rest of us. As to your posting on a thread named "Grado Fan Club" certainly would seem at the least misplaced given the overwhelmingly negative tone and direction of this post. As you suggest your thoughts of alternate choices are all well and good but it would seem in your profile at least you have not owned and maybe perhaps even listened to anything Grado that was designed in the last few years. In these same last few years Grado has come out with more than a few models that are not strictly in the typical Grado SQ and I suspect that there will be more than a few Head Fier's that currently are not enamored with Grados they may have heard that might change that opinion if they had the opportunity to hear some of these new departures. As I see it John is continuing to refine and try these new directions and not just sitting still. I am sure there will be more of these departures in future models and you might surprise yourself if try to get an ear in on them at a well stocked dealer or one of the loaner programs that have become such boon to the headphone communities. I would also expect you to be more than a little surprised if you check the variety of headphones some of these "Gradoholics" own in addition to their beloved Grados if they have a full profile listed. If you looked at mine I think you might agree that it covers quite a gamut of different sonic flavors as do my amps. Yet that does not keep me from looking forward to whenever Grado introduces a new model (regardless of price range) and make arrangements to listen to and decide if offers performance and attributes that might have me looking to add it to my group. Lastly, as most of us who frequent the forum are aware, Grados are quite efficient and easy to power. Perhaps not as commonly known or at least mentioned as often is that they (like most phones) can greatly benefit from proper matching with amplifiers for best sonic results. In my opinion this is even more true of some of the newer slightly different sounding "Grados". This does not mean you need to spend big bucks on an appropriate amp but if you can get to try a few different amps with a given model you are likely to find yourself favoring one or at least put them in an order of preference based on your tastes. I experimented a good bit when I got my most recent Grado, the GS2000e. At times the differences were not
> subtle. This basic fact about most headphone brands and models seems to be overlooked since they are so easy to drive.
> 
> Lastly I am firmly in the camp that believes break in does alter the sound so to listen to a fresh out the box headphone will not really tell you enough about where that sound will end up once they have had some solid play time.
> ...


 
  
 It's ok, calm down, my post was at least as much about pointing out how bizarre it is that people jokingly identify as addicts in need of help as it was about the shortcomings of John era Grados (and yes, I've heard and owned quite a few which aren't listed in my profile). You'll see a lot of this sort of furious fandom on head-fi where a headphone,or headphone brand, become almost a part of someone's identity. The cognitive dissonance of realizing that one is prone to this sort of cheerleading and rampant consumerism is dealt with by joking that one is a "insert brand here"-aholic, while others quip about being sorry for one's wallet. It can get a little ghastly, especially when you realize that a newbie to the scene can randomly pick out any one of the hundreds of high-end headphone models currently on the market, find the corresponding Head-Fi appreciation thread through a google search (props to SEO), and proceed to heed suggestions that whatever they don't like about the Grado sound will be fixed by jumping to the next/new model.
  
 I hope you can see how that might not be the most efficient way to go about things for the prospective newbie. I know I've wasted thousands of dollars on utterly crap headphones because of Head-Fi before sampling enough brands, attending enough meets and reading enough content to be able to separate the wheat from the chaff. And hey, if you disagree with my assessment then no biggie, I'm glad you like your headphone. But if we're gonna go down the self-aware route of joking about our onanistic brand obsessions, then why not push the hypothetical to its conclusion? If one really thinks that one is a Gradoholic, even jokingly, then maybe jotting down a list of what one likes and dislikes about the headphone (& brand) might be useful. At the very least it might inspire one to take being a headphone fan less seriously, which would at least have the added benefit of possibly giving one's wallet some reprieve. It could even provide Grado feedback about some things that their customers agree to not like about their headphones, which might lead to better products. Finally it could, just maybe, inspire one to buy a non-Grado headphone to see if there are merits to other approaches, whether to replace or complement one's current selection.
  
 So I hope this wasn't too insulting or too tongue in cheek. After all, neither one of us would waste our times writing the responses we did if we didn't care.


----------



## ruhenheiM

there's difference between fact and opinion.
  
  
 we aren't listen the same thing. we don't share the same perspective. we don't know each others brains work. just because someone said it doesn't mean it's a fact
  
 i like grado because i listen to music. do i have something i dislike about grado. sure. but if i only had certain amount of money and i know what i'm looking for, i'm pretty sure i'm the one who can justify my purchase. i'm the one who listen to it. i'm the one who paid for it. is there better products? probably. is there wiser purchase? maybe. there are a lot of options out there. you don't have to buy it just because some random people you never met in life told you to buy it. try to audition it? sure, why not.if you have the opportunity and time.go ahead.
  
 i have listen the old orpheus. it's an okay headphone, but i can't justify the price. would i buy it.no.even if i have the money.still no. what if someone buy it for me, would i accept it.yes, why not.but i don't see myself listen to it everyday. but then again i have no idea what's the condition on that orpheus, so maybe, the sound not as it should be


----------



## tlainhart

anetode said:


> It's ok, calm down, my post was at least as much about pointing out how bizarre it is that people jokingly identify as addicts in need of help as it was about the shortcomings of John era Grados (and yes, I've heard and owned quite a few which aren't listed in my profile). You'll see a lot of this sort of furious fandom on head-fi where a headphone,or headphone brand, become almost a part of someone's identity. The cognitive dissonance of realizing that one is prone to this sort of cheerleading and rampant consumerism is dealt with by joking that one is a "insert brand here"-aholic, while others quip about being sorry for one's wallet. It can get a little ghastly, especially when you realize that a newbie to the scene can randomly pick out any one of the hundreds of high-end headphone models currently on the market, find the corresponding Head-Fi appreciation thread through a google search (props to SEO), and proceed to heed suggestions that whatever they don't like about the Grado sound will be fixed by jumping to the next/new model.
> 
> I hope you can see how that might not be the most efficient way to go about things for the prospective newbie. I know I've wasted thousands of dollars on utterly crap headphones because of Head-Fi before sampling enough brands, attending enough meets and reading enough content to be able to separate the wheat from the chaff. And hey, if you disagree with my assessment then no biggie, I'm glad you like your headphone. But if we're gonna go down the self-aware route of joking about our onanistic brand obsessions, then why not push the hypothetical to its conclusion? If one really thinks that one is a Gradoholic, even jokingly, then maybe jotting down a list of what one likes and dislikes about the headphone (& brand) might be useful. At the very least it might inspire one to take being a headphone fan less seriously, which would at least have the added benefit of possibly giving one's wallet some reprieve. It could even provide Grado feedback about some things that their customers agree to not like about their headphones, which might lead to better products. Finally it could, just maybe, inspire one to buy a non-Grado headphone to see if there are merits to other approaches, whether to replace or complement one's current selection.
> 
> So I hope this wasn't too insulting or too tongue in cheek. After all, neither one of us would waste our times writing the responses we did if we didn't care.




Your original post was well done, as Is this follow-up. This coming from a fan of Grado products.


----------



## HungryPanda

maybe jokes aren't allowed for "serious" headphone people


----------



## ruhenheiM

hungrypanda said:


> maybe jokes aren't allowed for "serious" headphone people


 
 that's good tom.that's the first step to get better.admit and accept you had problem.that's okay.keep up the good work


----------



## HungryPanda

Thanks ruhenheiM, looks like I have got me a sponsor


----------



## eserafinojr

Amazing just the other day how nice and pleasant this thread was....
  
 My big beef with the post is how overly preachy and I'm better than you vibe because I've "graduated" Grado products.
  
 It's the place where we talk about our Grados past and present. Not a place where people go to find out about alternatives or other suggestions because theres a million other threads for that exact thing.
  
 I own and have owned lots of different headphones besides Grado and I still love my Grados as do I my other headphones for different reasons.
  
 I'm not gonna over analyze it, I just like them.
  
 We are plenty aware of alternatives brands and different sounds.
  
 There is nothing wrong with having a passion or affinity for a particular brand, even jokingly but still.
  
 If it sounds good to you isn't all that matters? Isn't that the point of all this?
  
 Also one should never feel like they've been told what to buy by Head-Fi. Nobody is forcing you to do anything.
  
 Nobody should be judged for how they spent their money, this is an enthusiast forum.
  
 Quote:


hungrypanda said:


> maybe jokes aren't allowed for "serious" headphone people


 
  
 I mean really...


----------



## joseph69

Grados sit at the top of musical SQ for me and have and always will. I've heard (in home) a very good share of the current TOTL HP's out there costing $3K-5K+ that hold nothing on Grado SQ.


----------



## trellus

I'm pretty sure my ears aren't discerning enough to be able to tell the difference between a "TOTL" headphone and just ones that perform sufficiently well enough to bring me oodles of enjoyment, which of course is their primary function. 

That being said, there are some specific circumstances which drive me to pick up something other than Grado headphones:

1. I need isolation and/or not to have little speakers beaming my music out, or
2. I am craving a dark, bass-heavy sound, or
3. I need in-ears for one reason or another (I have no Grado in-ears and in general prefer headphones), or
4. I have some other new headphones so they are simply heavier in rotation.

However, Grado's to my ears have a unique, exciting sound, so I can't imagine never having at least one pair of Grado headphones.


----------



## BlendedTwice

Righto! Love my Grado headphones! I also love my Focal Elear, and my Bower's Loudspeakers. Each in it's place. I am personally part of this fan club for two reasons:
A) Grado produced the first "quality" headphone I ever owned. 
B) I still often prefer my RS2e to much heavier priced options. The soundstage in my head is beautiful. The fit of the hp is alive. The actual _presence_ of the Grado is visceral. These are classic cans. These are in the moment, embrace the music, love of life headphones. Built to spec, made to last, rich embodiments of the musical experience. In my opinion: Grado makes World Class High Fidelity experience, and that goes way beyond the scope of just a headphone. 
Cheers.


----------



## ruhenheiM

hungrypanda said:


> Thanks ruhenheiM, looks like I have got me a sponsor


 
  
 feel free to share your story tom.this is a safe place
  
 Hi everyone.my name is steven. i'm gradoholic. So my first encounter with grado when i was in high  school.actually it was long time before that.so when i was in junior high i started to get into music.i used to just this kid, you know.at park playing with stick.just running around.walk.look around.jump around.watching cartoon.reading comic.play sport.i never touch music. so when i was in junior high. My friend start introduce me with some music.i know. cliche ****.i should just said no. so i listen to it, some music. It was okay, not my thing though. I remember in this time, i got hook with this new kind of drugs called counter strike version 1.3 and age of empire 2. man. it was a good ****. 
  
  
 And then somehow, at some point of my life. I was helping my mother to cleaning up the house.take a look at garage all that. And i found a walkman. I think it was AIWA. It was great. I start listening to radio.some cassettes.it was all right.but i still not getting the addicted part.i was still this normal kid. At home i'm with this walkman. At school i'm still just that boy playing in park.until...at the last year of my junior high.i listen to this slipknot on radio. i was... what the hell is this ****.who the hell listen to this kind of thing. i just not into that kind of music. until much later on...i discovered this Mtv, VH1 on tv. Again i was this cartoon kinda kids. Anime, western cartoons. animaniacs, tom and jerry, looney tunes, flintstone,felix the cats,disney etc that was my thing.
  
  
 So in this Mtv...i saw linkin park.crawling. i bought the cassette. It was hybrid theory.man, what an album. and then i started regularly watch mtv and tune in on radio. limp bizkit chocolate starfish.korn with here to stay.red hot chilli pepper by the way.cake i'll survive.placebo every you every me. marlyn manson mobscene. eminem cleanin out my closet. mudvayne not fallin. system of down toxicity.nirvana smell of teen spirit.foo fighter learn to fly.papa roach last resort.and many more.i was like. what is this sound!?!?! Before i knew it. I was hook with music. i should have said no in the first place, kids when someone offer you something just say no...or yes... who knew what you're going to ended up with. Now everyday i listen to music. Before i just this pop music, old stuff, opera, orchestra kind of ****, maybe also some jazz... i don't know, i wasn't aware how many music genre out there, at that time, to my knowledge, everything just music. It was okay listening experience. But i rather spend time reading comics and playing game. But this "new sound", just made me listen to music everyday. And one day. I just woke up in the morning, it still dark... turn on the tv. It was mtv channel. slipknot spit it out just start playing with some mask dude riding tricycle. After the song...i was like this is a great **** song. And then i turn the tv off and back to sleep right away.( my very first cassette that i bought with my own money was the beatles greatest hits with red as their background colour and something at the front as the cover of the album )
  
 few hours later, when i woke up. I was like...pretty sure i listen to some music before. And then few days later. I met my friend he was putting some cassette on tapes. And the spit it out song played. I immediately borrowed the cassette. if you consider took the cassette and running away from him and yelled i'll give it back while he chased you down and screaming at you as "borrow" then yes i borrow it. I listened to it all day. But i just don't get it. i like spit it out.but the rest. not sure what to listen here. And then i fell asleep with slipknot music still playing and the headphone still on my head. when i woke up i was a new guy. Im changed. Now i understand why people listen to this music. I understand why people like music. "you could change world with music",this happened in my last year at junior high. fast forward to when i entered senior high school.
  
 I bought a discman because my walkman start showing some problems. plus cds kinda futuristic. So i start buying cds. Start exploring any kind of music. Mostly nu metal. Everytime i'm always with discman. But it started getting annoying, because everyday i had to pick which cds i have to brought with me to listen. And then i saw apple ipod, the third generation. But it was hard to get in my country, i'm from Indonesia. And then i encountered Iriver at some stores. It was iriver H10 5gb. I bought that in my second year of high school. Its coming with Sennheiser MX400. It was an okay earphone. I started converting all the cds into this mp3 320kbps. The sound kinda **** but hey, at least now i could have multiplce cds on this one device. Now at this point i started to buy what hi fi magazine.stuff magazine.pretty much gadget or audio/video magazine. mostly those two. and fhm because i'm pervert but that's okay. And i saw sennheiser px100. The MX400 earphone sounds okay. But i want better. Maybe headphone from same company probably sound better. So i bought it. It was all right. kinda boomy bass actually, but its better than mx400. and it's kinda cool. You could fold it. first time i see that feature on headphone. I listen music through that system. My world was beautiful, i still reading comic,watch cartoon,play game, but now it felt complete with music.
  
  
 Now i graduated from high school. entered university. I still using iriver h10 + sennheiser px100. Bought a laptop. And i got a lot of questions about the headphone and the player from the people i met in university. Because at that time, it wasn't really mainstream. The ipod still an ipod with click wheel. the 4th, u2, photos,video, some mini,nano, shuffle. there's no ipod touch. Never mind the iphone. The phone people was craving about still blackberry and nokia communicator, some sony ericson, htc based phone. Siemens was in the cellphone business at that time. The intel core duo just came out. The fastest processor was amd fx-60 something. the year was 2006. what are we talking about again.... oo yea GRADO...
  
 In this 2006. I was planning to upgrade from px100. I knew about grado since high school. When i was reading all those magazines. Especially when i notice sr325 gold edition. It got my attention, really catchy. But really... that's like $300 headphone. and RS1... The almighty RS1... man... what an exotic looking headphone. and then, now in 2006, they have this $1000 headphone called GS1000. What kind of an idiot going to waste that kind of money on headphone( it turned out, i'm one of them ). mind you, I wasn't aware a website called headwize or head-fi back then, so i wasn''t aware of crazy priced headphone called Stax, Orpheus, Sony r10, Qualia, ath L3000,etc. Until at Q1 2007. I made up my mind. I need a new headphone. I was looking of information what the best headphone under $100. there's Sennheiser, Audio Technica, Akg, and Grado( sr60 and sr80 ). I was looking for some review or more information of these headphones. I couldn't find it anywhere. But this sr60 and sr80 somehow always in what hifi and stereophile. So i took leap of faith. i bought sr60. I bought it online. I couldn't find any stores which sell this headphone. So i have no idea what i'm going to ended up with. And since there's no authorized dealer. So say farewell for the warranty. And days gone by. The headphone arrived. I put it on my head. Music never been this good.
  
 All my friends was really amaze of the sound. some of them bought sennheiser px series, grado sr80. Anyway, a year later, one of my friend bought sr325 gold, he bought it because he knew i was really attracted to that headphone, so he could smeared it to my face, we had those kind of friendship. He also mention this forum called head-fi and some local audiophile forum and he mention this, and i quote " there are a lot of crazy people in this headphone world, do you know it's a hobby? yea headphone, people collected headphone and then there's this headphone amplifier and this **** called Orpheus and king of dynamic headphone and all that". So i looked it up and that's when i found out all this crazy stuff about headphone. 9 years later. still on journey. i still love that sr60. I still have it


----------



## anetode

ruhenheim said:


> there's difference between fact and opinion.
> 
> 
> we aren't listen the same thing. we don't share the same perspective. we don't know each others brains work. just because someone said it doesn't mean it's a fact
> ...


 
  
 I'll admit to putting the Orpheus in the top two or three headphones I've ever heard. Glad that you're getting out there to sample the classics.
  


tlainhart said:


> Your original post was well done, as Is this follow-up. This coming from a fan of Grado products.


  

 Thanks!
  


> Originally Posted by *eserafinojr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Amazing just the other day how nice and pleasant this thread was....
> 
> My big beef with the post is how overly preachy and I'm better than you vibe because I've "graduated" Grado products.


 
  
 Yup, I was going for a bombastic Thus Spoke Zarathustra vibe by way of AA sponsor lingo. Sadly not that much more preachy than some of the other content I've seen in these appreciation threads.
  


eserafinojr said:


> Nobody should be judged for how they spent their money, this is an enthusiast forum.


 
  
 There's something eerily creepy about this notion, but I'm not going to judge you too harshly for it.
  


ruhenheim said:


> So in this Mtv...i saw linkin park.crawling. i bought the cassette. It was hybrid theory.man, what an album.


 
  
 Poor child, you never had a chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 K, feathers have been ruffled, Grado's honor defended, I'll leave you guys to laugh and love in peace.


----------



## joseph69

"He may look like an idiot and talk like an idiot, but don't let that fool you: he really is an idiot."


----------



## ruhenheiM

anetode said:


> K, feathers have been ruffled, Grado's honor defended, I'll leave you guys to laugh and love in peace.


 
  
 see ya


----------



## eserafinojr

@ruhenheiM
  
 Those SR100s are sweet! You got blackstar's in them or pinks?
  
 They sound amazing either way... just curious!


----------



## AWS Soul

Hi All

 I'm new here and this is my first post.     Well i've actually been reading through this entire thread for the past year , so i've decided i would finally bite the bullet and say hello.   I feel like i know all the members (storm troopers) already .
 Anyway i purchased my sr80e about a year & half ago , this was my first pair of grado's and initially didn't like the sound of them , that is until i found head-fi and i learned about the quarter mod on the S-Cush ,  and ever since then i fell in love with my SR-80e.
 Then about 6 months later i got hit by a mild case of upgradeitus , and ended up purchasing an SR-325e , i was blown away by the beauty of this can but just wished it had a bit more depth in the bottom end , so once again i head to the head-fi website for tips , i quickly learned about the half wrap of electrical tape around the bottom half of my L-Cush , and WOW !!!  , i couldn't believe something so simple could achieve what i desired from this can.     I have tried the full wrap around the L-Cush but i find it supresses the high mids around 2khz which to me was an essential part of the sound i loved.   So the half wrap was genius and was a success.
 Now during the past month i got hit hard this time by a terminal case of upgradeitus , the doctor said i may only have a few days left before he calls the shrink for me , so i quickly took the reigns and purchased me an RS-2e , the doctor said my health has recovered 100% over the past few days.
 So now i'm 4 days into my new RS-2e and i'm loving this can immensely , the punchy bass , the crystal sounding mids , the sparkling treble has brought me pure joy.  And yes i do use the half wrap of electrical tape mod around the L-Cush.

 So there we go , this is my story and it's wonderful to share it with you all.

 I'm not sure how to post photos on here , the site keeps telling me i need admin. permissions.  So if anyone could help me with this issue it would be much appreciated.

 Much love to y'all


----------



## DavidA

@AWS Soul, need to post a minimum number of times before you are granted the rights to post pictures, 15 or 25 IIRC.
  
 Congrats on your journey and welcome.
  
 I suggest one thing you might want to try, Earzonk G pads, for some like me its a bit more comfortable and ups the bass a touch.


----------



## XLR8

Congrats AWS Soul. 
Welcome to the Grado family..


----------



## AWS Soul

Thanks XLR8 Bro

 I look forward to becoming a part of the thread , after reading it for so long.


----------



## AWS Soul

Hi DavidA

 From what i read the G-Pads are the last thing i need with the RS-2e & SR-325e .    Is there something different about the Earzonk G-Pads compared to the Grado G-Cush ??.
 When i was struggling with my SR80e sound before i learnt of the quarter mod , i purchased a fake pair of L-Cush from ebay ,  i found it made the sound quite full of bass but at the sacrifice of blocking other frequencies .
 The fake L-Cush sound completely different to my official Grado L-Cush on all my Grado cans,  they make the SR-325e to bass sounding and not in a good way.

 I'm dubious of other cushions by other companies , as from what i've learnt on my journey so far is that Grado use the cushions they do for a reason.    Yet it amazes me how something as simple as a cushion can change the entire sound.   It's like Grado have endless possibilities of modding.     
 I have noticed that there are 3 different layers of foam on the Grado L-Cush which i assume is for the intended frequencies to resonate as designed ,  something that fake L-Cush do not do.







 Currently listening to Joe Satriani on my RS-2e .   Best take advantage of this flu that i have and spend it with my beloved Grado's.


----------



## AWS Soul

xlr8 said:


> Congrats AWS Soul.
> Welcome to the Grado family..


 
 Hi DavidA

 From what i read the G-Pads are the last thing i need with the RS-2e & SR-325e .    Is there something different about the Earzonk G-Pads compared to the Grado G-Cush ??.
 When i was struggling with my SR80e sound before i learnt of the quarter mod , i purchased a fake pair of L-Cush from ebay ,  i found it made the sound quite full of bass but at the sacrifice of blocking other frequencies .
 The fake L-Cush sound completely different to my official Grado L-Cush on all my Grado cans,  they make the SR-325e to bass sounding and not in a good way.

 I'm dubious of other cushions by other companies , as from what i've learnt on my journey so far is that Grado use the cushions they do for a reason.    Yet it amazes me how something as simple as a cushion can change the entire sound.   It's like Grado have endless possibilities of modding.     
 I have noticed that there are 3 different layers of foam on the Grado L-Cush which i assume is for the intended frequencies to resonate as designed ,  something that fake L-Cush do not do.






 Currently listening to Joe Satriani on my RS-2e .   Best take advantage of this flu that i have and spend it with my beloved Grado's.


----------



## ruhenheiM

@eserafinojr
 i think it's just normal white driver.it's certainly not the blackstar. and i don't think it's pink driver either.but the tuning very difference from modern grado. it's very balance and little bit laid back. actually, this might sounds weird but i prefer this than rs1 button. maybe i had too much expectation with rs1. so when i got it and i listened to it( with flat pad and L-cush ), not really impressed by it. i prefer gh-1
  

 @aws soul
 maybe you should see your doctor again after a week or a month just you know.follow up checking.just to make sure there's no complication here and there
 btw have you tried flat pad? i dont know how it would sound in rs2e.but in rs1 the bass become really punchy and more forward sound. it's give a little bit energy to rs1.but its not comfortable for sure


----------



## AWS Soul

ruhenheim said:


> @eserafinojr
> i think it's just normal white driver.it's certainly not the blackstar. and i don't think it's pink driver either.but the tuning very difference from modern grado. it's very balance and little bit laid back. actually, this might sounds weird but i prefer this than rs1 button. maybe i had too much expectation with rs1. so when i got it and i listened to it( with flat pad and L-cush ), not really impressed by it. i prefer gh-1
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hey Bro
 No never tried the flat pad ,  i'm from the u.k and no where sells them over here ,   i have read you guys stating that ttvj sells them , but i'll get charged some serious postage if i purchase with Todd.
 I have never had the pleasure of trying the RS-1 or the RS1-i .  

 If i go and see my doctor again , i fear i might come home with a PS-500


----------



## DavidA

aws soul said:


> Hi DavidA
> 
> From what i read the G-Pads are the last thing i need with the RS-2e & SR-325e .    Is there something different about the Earzonk G-Pads compared to the Grado G-Cush ??.
> When i was struggling with my SR80e sound before i learnt of the quarter mod , i purchased a fake pair of L-Cush from ebay ,  i found it made the sound quite full of bass but at the sacrifice of blocking other frequencies .
> ...


 
 The Earzonk L is not a pad that I like either, as you noticed the 3 layer construction of the Grado L pad which.
  
 The Grado G pads share the same 3 layer construction but because they are a touch deeper than the Earzonk ones the sound changes too much IMO.  The cheaper Earzonk being a bit shallower has less of an effect on the overall sound while providing much better comfort.  I also tried getting some cheap G pads from ebay, its hit or miss but at $5-6 a pair its easy to buy a few and see which one gives you the sound that you like.  Then you can go back to the same vendor for your next set.
  
 One of the cheap G pads from ebay is what I use with my RS2e, and modded SR-225e, Ypsilon and Nhoord driver builds and a SennGrado.


----------



## ruhenheiM

did you guys ever try the hp3000? hp1000 headphile mod


----------



## AWS Soul

davida said:


> The Earzonk L is not a pad that I like either, as you noticed the 3 layer construction of the Grado L pad which.
> 
> The Grado G pads share the same 3 layer construction but because they are a touch deeper than the Earzonk ones the sound changes too much IMO.  The cheaper Earzonk being a bit shallower has less of an effect on the overall sound while providing much better comfort.  I also tried getting some cheap G pads from ebay, its hit or miss but at $5-6 a pair its easy to buy a few and see which one gives you the sound that you like.  Then you can go back to the same vendor for your next set.
> 
> One of the cheap G pads from ebay is what I use with my RS2e, and modded SR-225e, Ypsilon and Nhoord driver builds and a SennGrado.


 

 At the moment i'm loving the sound i have from all my Grado's , so i don't want to open a can of worms by playing around with different pads. , lol.    Once you hear something different with a different pad will your old pads ever sound the same again ??? lol.   
 I also find the L-Cush really comfy ,  i must be in the minority of people who find Grado's rather comfy ,  heck i can even fall asleep with them on.


----------



## DavidA

aws soul said:


> At the moment i'm loving the sound i have from all my Grado's , so i don't want to open a can of worms by playing around with different pads. , lol.    Once you hear something different with a different pad will your old pads ever sound the same again ??? lol.
> I also find the L-Cush really comfy ,  i must be in the minority of people who find Grado's rather comfy ,  heck i can even fall asleep with them on.


 
 If what you have works for you no reason to change, for me it was a comfort issue so I needed to find something that works for me.


----------



## AWS Soul

davida said:


> If what you have works for you no reason to change, for me it was a comfort issue so I needed to find something that works for me.


 

 Aaahh  ,  ok i understand.     It makes me wonder why some people feel discomfort with the L-Cush , yet some don't.     The tighter the headband the better for me ,  i have noticed that a tight head band helps keep the bass in aswell.


----------



## DavidA

aws soul said:


> Aaahh  ,  ok i understand.     It makes me wonder why some people feel discomfort with the L-Cush , yet some don't.     The tighter the headband the better for me ,  i have noticed that a tight head band helps keep the bass in aswell.


 
 For me the comfort issue comes from having other headphones which are quite comfortable: HD-700, HD-800, T1, SRH-1840, MDR-1A and HE-560.  Another reason I like the G pads is I have done mods to all of my Grado's except the RS2e and these mods just sound better with the G pads.  Might do a removable cable mod (stock cable is too heavy and short), dynamat in the cups and sorbothane on the back of the driver later to clean up the sound.


----------



## AWS Soul

davida said:


> For me the comfort issue comes from having other headphones which are quite comfortable: HD-700, HD-800, T1, SRH-1840, MDR-1A and HE-560.  Another reason I like the G pads is I have done mods to all of my Grado's except the RS2e and these mods just sound better with the G pads.  Might do a removable cable mod (stock cable is too heavy and short), dynamat in the cups and sorbothane on the back of the driver later to clean up the sound.


 

 I sometimes use a plastic clothes peg and attach the heavier cables to my t-shirt.   It works a treat to take away that weight.    Simple & Cheap


----------



## DavidA

Quote:


aws soul said:


> I sometimes use a plastic clothes peg and attach the heavier cables to my t-shirt.   It works a treat to take away that weight.    Simple & Cheap


 
 Great idea but it doesn't help with the length and I really don't want to go with too many adapters and an extension since I doing a removable cable is quite simple and I've done it for all the others, see pics below:


----------



## AWS Soul

davida said:


> Great idea but it doesn't help with the length and I really don't want to go with too many adapters and an extension since I doing a removable cable is quite simple and I've done it for all the others, see pics below:


 

 Wow , they look awesome .    It's all a bit technical for me ,  i think i'll stick to my plastic clothes peg.       Seriously though - great job


----------



## ruhenheiM

aws soul said:


> At the moment i'm loving the sound i have from all my Grado's , so i don't want to open a can of worms by playing around with different pads. , lol.    Once you hear something different with a different pad will your old pads ever sound the same again ??? lol.
> I also find the L-Cush really comfy ,  i must be in the minority of people who find Grado's rather comfy ,  heck i can even fall asleep with them on.


 
  
 enjoy while it last. i used to be like that. comfortable not really an issue for me. i found grado headphone quite comfortable with flat pad or L-cush even comfy pad really comfy.and then... i bought mb quart QP85. it changed everything. now it has to be G-pad or i cant listen music for long session


----------



## joseph69

aws soul said:


> From what i read the G-Pads are the last thing i need with the RS-2e & SR-325e .


 
 This is the consensus using the G cushions with the SR/RS models. You may really like TTVJ Flat Pads which will bring the drivers closer to you ears and add some bass but at the cost of loosing some upper frequencies and sound-stage, but check them out a lot of people really like them and the original RS1 came stock with them, but they where also tuned differently as well.
   
  
 Quote:


davida said:


> The Earzonk L is not a pad that I like either, as you noticed the 3 layer construction of the Grado L pad which.


 
  David, I believe only the Grado G cushions are made from 3-layers of foam. The EZ G cushions look to be 1 piece. I have both of them and can see the 3-layers on the Grado, but nothing on the EZ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
  
  
 Quote:


ruhenheim said:


> did you guys ever try the hp3000? hp1000 headphile mod


 
 Those are gorgeous!


----------



## HeavenNotes

aws soul said:


> Hi DavidA
> 
> From what i read the G-Pads are the last thing i need with the RS-2e & SR-325e .    Is there something different about the Earzonk G-Pads compared to the Grado G-Cush ??.
> When i was struggling with my SR80e sound before i learnt of the quarter mod , i purchased a fake pair of L-Cush from ebay ,  i found it made the sound quite full of bass but at the sacrifice of blocking other frequencies .
> ...


 
 Welcome to Grado family!  I love my original G cushion with my RS1i. I also have Earzonk G pads but the original are much much better.  The Eerzonk veiled the soud IMO.  My 0.02.


----------



## DavidA

@joseph69, the site/page hung while i was typing
  Grado L and G are both 3 layer construction and Earzonk is all one type of foam as you noted.
  
 The shape of the Grado G and Earzonk G are not quite the same and the really cheap ones I've gotten from e--- are also a little different in shape, really hard to tell in pictures or even in person.  Also the density and stiffness of the foam varies from different sources, its why I suggested trying a few different ones and see what works.


----------



## HeavenNotes

Hello.  Let me introduce my christmas gift with new L orginal cushion.  
  
 Transparency and detail.


----------



## joseph69

heavennotes said:


> Hello.  Let me introduce my christmas gift with new L orginal cushion.
> Transparency and detail.


 
 Nice Christmas gift, I love my 325is, enjoy!


----------



## Sherwood

ruhenheim said:


> did you guys ever try the hp3000? hp1000 headphile mod


 
 Those were awful.  Definitely the bad old days.  The CD3000 was a good headphone, and the HP1 is a legendary headphone, and this combination ruined them both to make an unholy, middling headphone with lousy resale value.
  
 Larry is a pretty capable woodworker, and he certainly provides a valuable service for folks who want to customize their headphones, but I shudder to think of the classic headphones that were butchered for things like this.


----------



## Sherwood

Apologies for the double post, but that HP3000 got me browsing Larry's site, and I came upon a picture that's relevant to our recent SR325 discussion.
  

  
 These are the six styles of SR325 cups used by Grado, with the oft-discussed black aluminum at #1.  If any of you would like to buy a set of these cups, you can do so here: http://www.headphile.com/page7.html


----------



## joseph69

sherwood said:


> Those were awful.


 
 Had no idea, I've never see/heard them before.


----------



## AWS Soul

heavennotes said:


> Welcome to Grado family!  I love my original G cushion with my RS1i. I also have Earzonk G pads but the original are much much better.  The Eerzonk veiled the soud IMO.  My 0.02.


 
 I've never had the pleasure of hearing the world famous RS-1i ,   have you tried the RS-1e with the flush driver and the tanned head band ???


----------



## AWS Soul

sherwood said:


> Apologies for the double post, but that HP3000 got me browsing Larry's site, and I came upon a picture that's relevant to our recent SR325 discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> These are the six styles of SR325 cups used by Grado, with the oft-discussed black aluminum at #1.  If any of you would like to buy a set of these cups, you can do so here: http://www.headphile.com/page7.html


 

 I love those black sr325 cups ,   beautys


----------



## eserafinojr

@DavidA ,

Those look great!

Love the detachable connectors, fantastic job.

How do you like the Ypsilon Drivers? I hear they're dead neutral, Blackstar Drivers like.

And which cups do you have on currently and which other aftermarket drivers did you have installed?

Ive seen those white, non circular style drivers... IIRC they are a particular version of magnums.

Both are nice but I'm really digging the one with the 2 tone wood finish that had the original rodblocks and gimbals.



davida said:


> @joseph69
> , the site/page hung while i was typing
> Grado L and G are both 3 layer construction and Earzonk is all one type of foam as you noted.
> 
> The shape of the Grado G and Earzonk G are not quite the same and the really cheap ones I've gotten from e--- are also a little different in shape, really hard to tell in pictures or even in person.  *Also the density and stiffness of the foam varies from different sources, its why I suggested trying a few different ones and see what works.*




This 100% right on.

Also the Earzonk L Cushions and eBay-Chinese Imitation L Cushions have a slightly different shape and foam density/quality.

Both pads recess Grado's wonderful crystal clear airy treble, reduce upper mids and make the upper bass frequencies more pronounced.

This difference is not subtle, amazing what a difference the change of pads can do to affect the sound signature... and for the worse IMHO.

When you put original Grado Bowls back on, it's as if a veil has been lifted across the entire frequency range. Theres much better seperation of the entire range, notably bass quality and texture, as well as a smoother midrange and cleaner treble.

OEM Bowls also have a slightly deeper profile so sound stage is better as well. The EZ's and eBay pads have a flatter profile and even more so when put on your head.

They suffer from size consistency issues with pairs not having the same depth or a perfect circle shape. Lastly the most obvious immediate difference is how the foam feels with the OEM Bowls having the edges glazed over and firm with that shiny asphalt look.

OEM pads last much longer based on my experiences.




sherwood said:


> Those were awful.  Definitely the bad old days.  The CD3000 was a good headphone, and the HP1 is a legendary headphone, and this combination ruined them both to make an unholy, middling headphone with lousy resale value.
> 
> Larry is a pretty capable woodworker, and he certainly provides a valuable service for folks who want to customize their headphones, but I shudder to think of the classic headphones that were butchered for things like this.




Couldnt't agree with you more. You don't modify a classic like that, as a bit of a purist i could never do that to mine!

I love them just the way they are as Joe Grado intended them to be used.


----------



## AWS Soul

heavennotes said:


> Hello.  Let me introduce my christmas gift with new L orginal cushion.
> 
> Transparency and detail.


 

 Merry Xmas ,  look at them little beauty's ,


----------



## eserafinojr

ruhenheim said:


> @eserafinojr
> i think it's just normal white driver.it's certainly not the blackstar. and i don't think it's pink driver either.but the tuning very difference from modern grado. it's very balance and little bit laid back. actually, this might sounds weird but i prefer this than rs1 button. maybe i had too much expectation with rs1. so when i got it and i listened to it( with flat pad and L-cush ), not really impressed by it. i prefer gh-1
> 
> 
> ...




Oh yeah. Either of the 3 types they sound phenomenal.

The white driver SR100s are actually the least common, most are Blackstar or Pinks (More Common).

Your the only one. I like my vintage SRs more than my RS1 as well (buttonless).


----------



## ruhenheiM

@Sherwood
 hahaha. i never had a chance to listen to it so i have no idea.but one thing that i remember in those days. woody was really a thing. everything had to be in woody 
  
@eserafinojr
 ahh. when i bought it, i had no idea what's driver this sr100 had. the seller couldn't get the  a close up photo. and i did some research. most blackstar drivers are in sr100 with red lettering. so all hope is gone. and i had no idea pink driver also in sr100/200/300. so i wasn't really expecting to keep it as collection but the sound turned out really different. and now you mention it's the least common, maybe i made the right call.sold rs1 buttoned and keep sr100


----------



## DavidA

@eserafinojr,
 White drivers are Nhoord: http://www.nhoord.com/
 Really like the original Ypsilon but they came out with new ones: S2 and R1, I have both on order, should be here in a few weeks
 The cups that I have are from Turbulent, Rholupat, Yew Woodworks and Elleven Acoustica: woods are mahogany, rosewood, cocobolo, Asian ironwood, walnut


----------



## joseph69

davida said:


> @eserafinojr,
> White drivers are Nhoord: http://www.nhoord.com/
> Really like the original Ypsilon but they came out with new ones: S2 and R1, I have both on order, should be here in a few weeks
> The cups that I have are from Turbulent, Rholupat, Yew Woodworks and Elleven Acoustica: woods are mahogany, rosewood, cocobolo, Asian ironwood, walnut


 
 Cant wait ti hear your impressions and see some photos as well.


----------



## dhm78

I was wondering if anyone had any luck finding a hard or soft case that would fit the 325E's with the G cushions. I sprung for the official Grado case but they only fit with the L pads. Thanks!


----------



## ruhenheiM

dhm78 said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any luck finding a hard or soft case that would fit the 325E's with the G cushions. I sprung for the official Grado case but they only fit with the L pads. Thanks!


 
  
 if i'm not mistaken, my friend use this for his gs1000i
  
 http://www.jaben.com.au/products/hip-case


----------



## HeavenNotes

aws soul said:


> I've never had the pleasure of hearing the world famous RS-1i ,   have you tried the RS-1e with the flush driver and the tanned head band ???


 
 Had no idea, I've never have had the opportunity to try them.


----------



## dhm78

Or a soft case? The presentation box seems to be a bit much. Thanks!


----------



## joseph69

dhm78 said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any luck finding a hard or soft case that would fit the 325E's with the G cushions. I sprung for the official Grado case but they only fit with the L pads. Thanks!


 
 @esarefinojr recommended the Pelican-1400 case for my HP2 but my HP2 use TTVJ Flat Pads.    I didn't purchase the case being I have a wooden box for my HP2 so I'm not sure if the G cushions will fit? You simply pluck the foam out to the shape you desire, so maybe?
 All of the specifications for the case are (HERE) along with the least expensive price I've seen from B&H Photo which is very close to your location.


----------



## AWS Soul

joseph69 said:


> This is the consensus using the G cushions with the SR/RS models. You may really like TTVJ Flat Pads which will bring the drivers closer to you ears and add some bass but at the cost of loosing some upper frequencies and sound-stage, but check them out a lot of people really like them and the original RS1 came stock with them, but they where also tuned differently as well.
> Those are gorgeous!


 

@joseph69 - I've just received a new pair of official S-Cush today , so i'm trying them on my RS-2e for fun .     I'm not going to quarter mod this pair.    
 The sound is very interesting indeed , the S-Cush has helped thicken up the centre panned lead guitar on Joe Satriani .      This was my only criticism of the RS-2e , that centre panned tracks are quite thin , whilst tracks panned to either L/R sound thicker.    The S-Cush has helped solve this issue.


----------



## joseph69

aws soul said:


> @joseph69 - I've just received a new pair of official S-Cush today , so i'm trying them on my RS-2e for fun .     I'm not going to quarter mod this pair.
> The sound is very interesting indeed , the S-Cush has helped thicken up the centre panned lead guitar on Joe Satriani .      This was my only criticism of the RS-2e , that centre panned tracks are quite thin , whilst tracks panned to either L/R sound thicker.    The S-Cush has helped solve this issue.


 
 Good for you. I found the S cushions to give a nice warm mid-range with the SR-RS models. Still, somewhere down the road you might want to try TTVJ Flat Pads, sounds like you'll really enjoy them.


----------



## Audio Addict

I pulled out my HP2 and I had forgotten they sound wonderful. No darkness you get with some of my other headphones. I am running balanced off a CA Liquid carbon using a Pulse Infinity 2.0 for the DAC with Tidal feeding it


----------



## HungryPanda

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSkPycRNOk0
  
 love this song, the wonderful Amy Ray (listening on my GH1's)


----------



## joseph69

hungrypanda said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSkPycRNOk0
> 
> love this song, the wonderful Amy Ray (listening on my GH1's)


 
 I listened to my GH1 w/G last night and it was an extremely relaxing experience!
 I'll check out the link tonight.


----------



## clundbe

I have mine gs2000e attached to the space schiitle heading for Mars and using wornout doghear(D lush),fixed cabel overdrive illusion, buttons backwards, metal/no metal/oak/reburnt hiwire and at last, I keep them in a plastic box made by an arcitect from Chile. Beat that. Whats the point, good folks? Love


----------



## zombywoof

@AWS Soul
 Welcome.  This thread is not usually "derailed" as it has been the past few days...must have been a full moon.
  
 I began my Grado journey with the SR125i, used from eBay, and recently acquired the RS2e, as well.  I have both the Grado G cushions, and the Earzonk G cushions, and tried them both on the RS2e.  I preferred the L cushions on the RS2e.


----------



## AWS Soul

joseph69 said:


> Good for you. I found the S cushions to give a nice warm mid-range with the SR-RS models. Still, somewhere down the road you might want to try TTVJ Flat Pads, sounds like you'll really enjoy them.


 

 Yes think i'll order some flats this weekend from TTVJ while i've got a bit of spare cash ,   i just hope the postage to UK doesn't do to much damage.


----------



## AWS Soul

zombywoof said:


> @AWS Soul
> Welcome.  This thread is not usually "derailed" as it has been the past few days...must have been a full moon.
> 
> I began my Grado journey with the SR125i, used from eBay, and recently acquired the RS2e, as well.  I have both the Grado G cushions, and the Earzonk G cushions, and tried them both on the RS2e.  I preferred the L cushions on the RS2e.


 

 Thanks buddy ,  i'm currently with S-Cush on my RS-2e & with a bit of a boost in the 4-8 khz on my E.Q it sounds pretty awesome.      I was tempted to buy me a SR-125e yesterday , but decided to save for a PS-500e instead.
 Do you listen to any music with lead guitars on your RS2e ?  ,  if so do you find the centre quite thin during a guitar solo ?? .

 Cheers bro


----------



## zombywoof

aws soul said:


> Thanks buddy ,  i'm currently with S-Cush on my RS-2e & with a bit of a boost in the 4-8 khz on my E.Q it sounds pretty awesome.      I was tempted to buy me a SR-125e yesterday , but decided to save for a PS-500e instead.
> Do you listen to any music with lead guitars on your RS2e ?  ,  if so do you find the centre quite thin during a guitar solo ?? .
> 
> Cheers bro


 
 Yes, I listen to quite a lot of guitar centered music...Pat Metheny, John Abercrombie, John McLaughlin, Al DiMeola, Jeff Beck, John Scofield, Frank Zappa.   I like my RS2e just fine with the L cushions for this type of music.  Perhaps coming to the Grado sound after having other headphones, the mids are so gorgeous with the Grados that I don't notice any weak points.  Hard to say.  Could be that my ears are not quite as sensitive as yours.
  
 I listened extensively to the PS500 at my local shop (not the e version, though), and chose the RS2e over them...liked the PS500 but preferred the comfort, clarity, and overall sound signature of the RS2e.
  
 I have modded my RS125i with wood cups and use the G cushions.  I like them for the bass.


----------



## ruhenheiM

aws soul said:


> Yes think i'll order some flats this weekend from TTVJ while i've got a bit of spare cash ,   i just hope the postage to UK doesn't do to much damage.


 
  
 good luck then. if i remember correctly the international postage almost like $10-20 something like that.
 you might want to try sr325 gold. it probably suit your music well, with guitar oriented especially electric guitar
  
  
  
 and i think someone in this forum going to acquire grado hp2
  
  
 btw maybe someone interested
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/FREE-P-P-Grado-GS1000i-Replacement-Drivers-/142227863714?hash=item211d70f8a2:g:SAEAAOSwo4pYZWMW
 i dont know if its genuine drivers but if it's true, that's going to be some serious project


----------



## OlBlueHiFiDude

Hey GradoHeads, I'm a long time lurker (i-days), all my Grados are E series, LOVE'EM, I've got them up to gs1000e, John Grado recommended them to me. Question? Ps1000 or ps1000e. Never had the "I" series. I don't believe there's a right or wrong answer I just want a head bobbin foot tapping Grado ps1000. I was also recommended the rs2000e. Quandry. E or pre E? I probably can't go wrong either way. If I had the cash it'd be both. I know ruthie/John love the gs1000i, maybe I'll sell the e and go with i or gs2000e and a ps1000 or ps1000e. Oh the choices argh. 6 of 1, 1/2 dozen of the other. I think this debate might go on forever.


----------



## joseph69

olbluehifidude said:


> Hey GradoHeads, I'm a long time lurker (i-days), all my Grados are E series, LOVE'EM, I've got them up to gs1000e, John Grado recommended them to me. Question? Ps1000 or ps1000e. Never had the "I" series. I don't believe there's a right or wrong answer I just want a head bobbin foot tapping Grado ps1000. I was also recommended the rs2000e. Quandry. E or pre E? I probably can't go wrong either way. If I had the cash it'd be both. I know ruthie/John love the gs1000i, maybe I'll sell the e and go with i or gs2000e and a ps1000 or ps1000e. Oh the choices argh. 6 of 1, 1/2 dozen of the other. I think this debate might go on forever.


 
 There wasn't a "pre-e" GS2K…the GS2Ke is Grados latest release.
 Hard to say which between the PS1K's, both sound great, it's just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## OlBlueHiFiDude

I'm sorry Joseph, you are correct, I'm typing from an iPhone, I meant the new gs2000e. You're also correct about the preference on the ps1000's. I live in a small town and can't go to try out the ps1000 or ps1000e. I know you've had both, I wanted to buy you're ps1000e's when you put them up for sale. Congrats on the hp1000s.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

olbluehifidude said:


> Hey GradoHeads, I'm a long time lurker (i-days), all my Grados are E series, LOVE'EM, I've got them up to gs1000e, John Grado recommended them to me. Question? Ps1000 or ps1000e. Never had the "I" series. I don't believe there's a right or wrong answer I just want a head bobbin foot tapping Grado ps1000. I was also recommended the rs2000e. Quandry. E or pre E? I probably can't go wrong either way. If I had the cash it'd be both. I know ruthie/John love the gs1000i, maybe I'll sell the e and go with i or gs2000e and a ps1000 or ps1000e. Oh the choices argh. 6 of 1, 1/2 dozen of the other. I think this debate might go on forever.


 

 When I compared the PS1000 to the PS1000e, *here* is what I found (as well as for the GH1 with G Cush - higher numbers are better).


----------



## HungryPanda

My blues song for the day: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZHpbMnExSk
  
 and Happy New Year all


----------



## joseph69

olbluehifidude said:


> I'm sorry Joseph, you are correct, I'm typing from an iPhone, I meant the new gs2000e. You're also correct about the preference on the ps1000's. I live in a small town and can't go to try out the ps1000 or ps1000e. I know you've had both, I wanted to buy you're ps1000e's when you put them up for sale. Congrats on the hp1000s.


 
 No need to apologize, I just didn't want you to be mislead by thinking there was a "pre-e" GS2K.
 It's hard for me to demo as well, which is why I pretty much buy/try then sell.
 Thank you for the congratulations on the HP1000.


----------



## SHAMuuu

hungrypanda said:


> My blues song for the day: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZHpbMnExSk
> 
> and Happy New Year all


 

 Catchy. Thanks.
  
 HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## AWS Soul

zombywoof said:


> Yes, I listen to quite a lot of guitar centered music...Pat Metheny, John Abercrombie, John McLaughlin, Al DiMeola, Jeff Beck, John Scofield, Frank Zappa.   I like my RS2e just fine with the L cushions for this type of music.  Perhaps coming to the Grado sound after having other headphones, the mids are so gorgeous with the Grados that I don't notice any weak points.  Hard to say.  Could be that my ears are not quite as sensitive as yours.
> 
> I listened extensively to the PS500 at my local shop (not the e version, though), and chose the RS2e over them...liked the PS500 but preferred the comfort, clarity, and overall sound signature of the RS2e.
> 
> I have modded my RS125i with wood cups and use the G cushions.  I like them for the bass.


 

 Ahhhh  ok ,  maybe it's just my ears then ,  as i'm coming from listening to my SR-325e for over a year solid straight to my RS-2e.     One thing i have noticed is that chello's sound incredible on my RS-2e ,  wow.


----------



## AWS Soul

ruhenheim said:


> good luck then. if i remember correctly the international postage almost like $10-20 something like that.
> you might want to try sr325 gold. it probably suit your music well, with guitar oriented especially electric guitar
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I have the SR-325e and it blows me away for rock music ,  im also a huge fan of some electronic music genre's like - deep house , breakbeat etc ,   and the SR-325e has handled everything with style & class.    I hear the gold 325 is bright enough to strip the flesh from your ear canal's , is this true or an old wives tale ??


----------



## AWS Soul

aws soul said:


> @joseph69 - I've just received a new pair of official S-Cush today , so i'm trying them on my RS-2e for fun .     I'm not going to quarter mod this pair.
> The sound is very interesting indeed , the S-Cush has helped thicken up the centre panned lead guitar on Joe Satriani .      This was my only criticism of the RS-2e , that centre panned tracks are quite thin , whilst tracks panned to either L/R sound thicker.    The S-Cush has helped solve this issue.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ruhenheiM

@AWS Soul
  
  it's not a myth.it's really bright. it was the brightest grado in that generation.and later on they start introduce the 325is something like that.back to normal silver-ish color. it has different tuning. and not as bright as the gold one.the gold one as far as i know remain the brightest grado. listening rock and metal really wow me with that headphone as long as its not a big group because separation and depth not really a focal point with 325 gold. but after listening for a while, my ears start to fatigue. not really my top choice for grado headphone but some people like it though  
  
  
 deluxe pad is the new upgraded from the ttvj flat pad. i don't know how many people has listen with deluxe flat pad yet.but when people said flat pad they refer to the ttvj flat pad not the deluxe ttvj flat pad. i'm curious though how the deluxe pad would sound. ttvj flat pad used to be my favourite pad until the comfortable syndrome start to hit me


----------



## AWS Soul

ruhenheim said:


> @AWS Soul
> 
> it's not a myth.it's really bright. it was the brightest grado in that generation.and later on they start introduce the 325is something like that.back to normal silver-ish color. it has different tuning. and not as bright as the gold one.the gold one as far as i know remain the brightest grado. listening rock and metal really wow me with that headphone as long as its not a big group because separation and depth not really a focal point with 325 gold. but after listening for a while, my ears start to fatigue. not really my top choice for grado headphone but some people like it though
> 
> ...


 

 ok ,  i guess i might take a gamble and order the deluxe .......  scratch that.........what the hell i'm gonna order a deluxe and a normal.     
 If i order one and not the other i'm going to be left in the land of Grado if , but , what , should of  ....... etc


----------



## ruhenheiM

aws soul said:


> ok ,  i guess i might take a gamble and order the deluxe .......  scratch that.........what the hell i'm gonna order a deluxe and a normal.
> If i order one and not the other i'm going to be left in the land of Grado if , but , what , should of  ....... etc


 
  
 that's seems like wise move hahaha. if you don't like it, you always have a choice to sell it for someone in england. chances are you're going to like one of them. you're okay with comfy pad comfort so flat pad comfort is not going to be a big deal


----------



## AWS Soul

ruhenheim said:


> that's seems like wise move hahaha. if you don't like it, you always have a choice to sell it for someone in england. chances are you're going to like one of them. you're okay with comfy pad comfort so flat pad comfort is not going to be a big deal


 

 Well i just purchased both sets of pads from TTJV ,  but whilst i was there i made an interesting discovery ,  that if i purchased my future PS-500e from TTVJ then i would surely save nearly £200.     Grado's ain't cheap here in the uk , especially the higher end models , so i've just worked out the cost of my next Grado and i save a bomb doing it this way round.
 I have had my eye on the 500e for a while , but now i'm licking my lips like a polar bear who has just seen a seal who can't swim. 
 I've only just purchased an RS-2e , help me , i can't stop !!!!!


----------



## ruhenheiM

that's good to know. may i know how much for the postage to uk? 
  
 it's same in indonesia and australia. grado price way more higher than any other brand in similar msrp
  
 haha yeah.wait until you put on ps1000e.


----------



## joseph69

@AWS Soul 
  
 I was referring to the original TTVJ pads, not the deluxe, they are newer and I never heard them.
 I see you went for both, so now you can give your impressions on their differences wen you get them.


----------



## joseph69

A Happy & Healthy New Year to  everyone!


----------



## AWS Soul

ruhenheim said:


> that's good to know. may i know how much for the postage to uk?
> 
> it's same in indonesia and australia. grado price way more higher than any other brand in similar msrp
> 
> haha yeah.wait until you put on ps1000e.


 

 Sure , postage was $25 which converts to £20 ,  so not as damaging as i thought  .
 PS-1000e is in the future pipe line ,  but because of the new GS-2000e does this mean a possible PS-2000e ???  ,


----------



## AWS Soul

joseph69 said:


> @AWS Soul
> 
> I was referring to the original TTVJ pads, not the deluxe, they are newer and I never heard them.
> I see you went for both, so now you can give your impressions on their differences wen you get them.


 

 It will be a pleasure to review the differences good sir ,  i don't know when they will arrive though , 10 days roughly ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
 Currently loving the S-Cush though on my RS-2e , very nice indeed.


----------



## ruhenheiM

happy new year to everyone
  
  
 i dont know.it's been a while since ps1000 came out. with an update of ps1000, hd800, and T1. probably there's going to be new flagship in the next 2-3 years. but with the current market. the price tag going to be really insane


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheim said:


> happy new year to everyone
> 
> 
> i dont know.it's been a while since ps1000 came out. with an update of ps1000, hd800, and T1. probably there's going to be new flagship in the next 2-3 years. but with the current market. the price tag going to be really insane


 
 Grado is consistent with their prices never increasing them, even when they introduce a new series for existing models._ I wouldn't_ _think_ Grado is going to replace the PS1Ke with a new flagship model (I don't think they need to) but I'm just speculating my opinion.


----------



## AWS Soul

Just ordered me a fun little slightly late xmas present ,  thought i'd try out the  - eGrado - so i ordered from Armour Home , as they are the U.K's official merchants of Grado.     Only £50 & Should arrive on wednesday .   
 I've had the flu all xmas & new year , so i've been stuck in bed being home alone for 2 weeks with just my RS-2e as company.
 Last night i opened up a few cards i had received , and found some ££££ in them ,  so i thought what the heck ,  i'll buy me my present.

 I guess this will be my 4th Grado .

 Happy New Year - y'all


----------



## joseph69

So…I have only about 10+hrs listening time with the HP2 so far and all I can say is that their detail retrieval is like none that I've heard from any other of my Grado headphones. The HP2 simply digs deeper into the music effortlessly pulling out slightest details that I haven't heard in the main tracks I enjoy listening to most often. The L/R channel balance seems to be a perfect 50/50 and instrument separation/clarity is superb, and also seems to reach well outside of my head. To put it simple, I find the Joseph Grado HP2 to have a smoother tonal balance with a slight twist of fun thrown into them, whereas the John Grado headphones have a beautifully colored/fun sound. I find both to do nothing but immerse you into the music leaving you with pure enjoyment!


----------



## AWS Soul

joseph69 said:


> So…I have only about 10+hrs listening time with the HP2 so far and all I can say is that their detail retrieval is like none that I've heard from any other of my Grado headphones. The HP2 simply digs deeper into the music effortlessly pulling out slightest details that I haven't heard in the main tracks I enjoy listening to most often. The L/R channel balance seems to be a perfect 50/50 and instrument separation/clarity is superb, and also seems to reach well outside of my head. To put it simple, I find the Joseph Grado HP2 to have a smoother tonal balance with a slight twist of fun thrown into them, whereas the John Grado headphones have a beautifully colored/fun sound. I find both to do nothing but immerse you into the music leaving you with pure enjoyment!


 

 Am i correct in thinking only the "e" series is John Grado , when previous series are Joseph ??   ,   i apologise if this is a silly question ,  but i'm quite a newb to the land of Grado compaired to some of you gentlemen.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

aws soul said:


> Am i correct in thinking only the "e" series is John Grado , when previous series are Joseph ??   ,   i apologise if this is a silly question ,  but i'm quite a newb to the land of Grado compaired to some of you gentlemen.



Joseph Grado designed the HP1000 in all its versions (HP1, 2, and 3), releasing the first in 1989. He turned responsibility over to John Grado in 1990, and so All other Grados are John's (except that John used some of the drivers that Joe had left over in his early headphones such as the SR100). Nice history pulled together by @devouringone here... his avatar is the CD of Joseph Grado's tenor solos, including a couple at Carnegie Hall. 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/616052/full-grado-labs-history#post_8487775


----------



## AWS Soul

ruthieandjohn said:


> Joseph Grado designed the HP1000 in all its versions (HP1, 2, and 3), releasing the first in 1989. He turned responsibility over to John Grado in 1990, and so All other Grados are John's (except that John used some of the drivers that Joe had left over in his early headphones such as the SR100). Nice history pulled together by @devouringone here... his avatar is the CD of Joseph Grado's tenor solos, including a couple at Carnegie Hall.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/616052/full-grado-labs-history#post_8487775


 

 Awesome , i will shortly follow the link , thanks buddy


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> So…I have only about 10+hrs listening time with the HP2 so far and all I can say is that their detail retrieval is like none that I've heard from any other of my Grado headphones. The HP2 simply digs deeper into the music effortlessly pulling out slightest details that I haven't heard in the main tracks I enjoy listening to most often. The L/R channel balance seems to be a perfect 50/50 and instrument separation/clarity is superb, and also seems to reach well outside of my head. To put it simple, I find the Joseph Grado HP2 to have a smoother tonal balance with a slight twist of fun thrown into them, whereas the John Grado headphones have a beautifully colored/fun sound. I find both to do nothing but immerse you into the music leaving you with pure enjoyment!


 
  
 new toy syndrome 
 which one more comfortable ps1k or hp1k?


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheim said:


> new toy syndrome
> which one more comfortable ps1k or hp1k?


 
I find the HP2 to be light and comfortable despite some posts I've read. The weight of the PS1K never bothered me, but I did add a suspension strap which made it even better.
  
 [size=x-small].[/size]


----------



## ruhenheiM

ahh i  see. could you still do headbanging with that strap?
  
 any update about your hp2?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

So, which do you prefer, @joseph69?  Accurate (HP1000/HP2)?  Or fun (PS1000)? 
  
 Which would you take as your one headphone to a desert isle?
  
 Your review prompted me to re-listen to my HP1000/HP1s, using some new high-res music and my new Chord Hugo.  Indeed it is an experience of layers and accuracy.


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheim said:


> ahh i  see. could you *still *do headbanging with that strap?
> any update about your hp2?


 
 There's definitely no head banging with the PS1K, suspension strap or not, their too heavy for that. I just kick back and relax with them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


ruthieandjohn said:


> So, which do you prefer, @joseph69?  Accurate (HP1000/HP2)?  Or fun (PS1000)?
> 
> Which would you take as your one headphone to a desert isle?
> 
> Your review prompted me to re-listen to my HP1000/HP1s, using some new high-res music and my new Chord Hugo.  Indeed it is an experience of layers and accuracy.


 
I haven't listened to my PS1K in a month+, and I've only listened to the HP2 for only about 10+hrs due to the Holidays and spending most of my listening time with the 009. I also noticed this has shifted my tastes towards enjoying an accurate sounding headphone. Depending on my mood, I enjoy either the sound-signature of the PS1K which is a fun sounding headphone or the HP2 which is an accurate sounding headphone and both are excellent/enjoyable for what they offer. I know it seems I always say the same thing about my different Grado headphones "one isn't better than the other their just different" but thats the way I feel because they each have certain qualities that attract me to their sound. I think for me, I can honestly say they really cant be compared but rather differentiated and I would need to spend much more time with the HP2 and consistently listen to both back to back before making the decision on which to take.
  
Congratulations on your new Chord Hugo and enjoy!
How much did you enjoy listening to you HP1/Hugo?
Also, have you listened to your either of your PS1K's/Hugo?
If so, which did you prefer more? It's a really tough question to answer, no?


----------



## ruhenheiM

this might sound stupid.which one you prefer between 009 and hp2? and in term of accuracy, is hp2 could compete with 009? i never heard any modern stax. i've been only listened to stax sr-5 and they sound pretty amazing.i prefer stax sr-5 to any low-mid end dynamic


----------



## HeavenNotes

Hello.  I have 2 amps.  I connected my DAC to my Tube amp and the tube Amp  to my Asgard II solid amp.  It is the first time that I try this.  It has improved detail, transparency and instrument separation.  It is the first time that I have tried this.  
  
 Have you tried this kind of Amp combination?
  
 Thanks


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> There's definitely no head banging with the PS1K, suspension strap or not, their too heavy for that. I just kick back and relax with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks in part to you, and in part to my Hugo, I have resumed listening to my HP1000/HP2 more than in the past, and I love the layers of detail revealed.
  
 I have listened with they PS1000, and I prefer it to the HP1000/HP2... whether with the Hugo or with the Lotoo PAW Gold or my Schiit Bifrost Uber Multibit, all EXCELLENT DACs.  I guess I prefer fiction (PS1000) to fact (HP1000!)  Reminds me of when I bought my second audiophile headphones, the NAD hp50, which were designed with "room feel" acoustics, were shown to carefully follow the Harman Kardan  frequency response curve found by Sean Olive on speakers to elicit the most favorable response from a listening panel (essentially flat), yet for me were so factual as to be boring.  They are what caused me to buy my first Grados (PS500), for more excitement... Now, 25 Grados later...


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheim said:


> this might sound stupid.which one you prefer between 009 and hp2? and in term of accuracy, is hp2 could compete with 009? i never heard any modern stax. i've been only listened to stax sr-5 and they sound pretty amazing.i prefer stax sr-5 to any low-mid end dynamic


 
  
 Lets just say I would let the HP2 go before the 009. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 In terms of accuracy/detail the HP2 are no slouch compared to the 009. They are the smoothest sounding Grado I own with the most micro detail.
  
Quote:
  
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> Thanks in part to you, and in part to my Hugo, I have resumed listening to my HP1000/HP2 more than in the past, and I love the layers of detail revealed.
> 
> I have listened with they PS1000, and I prefer it to the HP1000/HP2... whether with the Hugo or with the Lotoo PAW Gold or my Schiit Bifrost Uber Multibit, all EXCELLENT DACs.  I guess I prefer fiction (PS1000) to fact (HP1000!)  Reminds me of when I bought my second audiophile headphones, the NAD hp50, which were designed with "room feel" acoustics, were shown to carefully follow the Harman Kardan  frequency response curve found by Sean Olive on speakers to elicit the most favorable response from a listening panel (essentially flat), yet for me were so factual as to be boring.  They are what caused me to buy my first Grados (PS500), for more excitement... Now, 25 Grados later...


 
 Good for you. I really didn't understand why you hadn't listened to them more often after I owning them (with the exception of rotating your 25 Grados 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). See I don't find the HP2 to sound too neutral which is why I had mentioned they sound like they have a "twist of fun" thrown into them.  I agree that my other Grados sound more exciting and I enjoy them just as much.


----------



## AWS Soul

Time for a bit of fun ,  they have arrived


----------



## ruthieandjohn

aws soul said:


> [ATTACHMENT=3909]20170105_120219.jpg (517k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]
> 
> 
> Time for a bit of fun ,  they have arrived   :happy_face1:



I understand that the blue plastic of the eGrado is softer, and hence more comfortable, than the black plastic of the iGrado. Now if only they would add an inline remote control for Apple and Android devices (as they have in the iGI earphones).


----------



## CH23

when did inline images become embedded?


aws soul said:


> Time for a bit of fun ,  they have arrived


 


 enjoy!

 I never got the hang of 'in the neck' headphones myself.


----------



## trellus

I wouldn't call the eGrado comfortable myself, but I never had the iGrado to compare 



ruthieandjohn said:


> I understand that the blue plastic of the eGrado is softer, and hence more comfortable, than the black plastic of the iGrado. Now if only they would add an inline remote control for Apple and Android devices (as they have in the iGI earphones).


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Just got back the SE125 that I sent to Grado to get an intermittent earpiece fixed and to get a 3.5 mm jack to replace the 6.35 mm. 

Oh, they sound so GREAT! Grado also upgraded the cable to the thicker one used on the -e series. 

The SR125 are thin, as they are the original version before the thicker i series earpiece. They have flats, making them thinner, and as a result, they are the. Eat of the Grados for low profile use while walking in the cold with a knit hat or hood, preserving some distance from the inside of the hood so as to stay open not be blocked closed.


----------



## trellus

ruthieandjohn said:


> Just got back the SE125 that I sent to Grado to get an intermittent earpiece fixed and to get a 3.5 mm jack to replace the 6.35 mm.
> 
> Oh, they sound so GREAT! Grado also upgraded the cable to the thicker one used on the -e series.
> 
> *The SR125 are thin, as they are the original version before the thicker i series earpiece. They have flats, making them thinner, and as a result, they are the. Eat of the Grados for low profile use while walking in the cold with a knit hat or hood,* preserving some distance from the inside of the hood so as to stay open not be blocked closed.


 
 Precisely why I got the Alessandro MS1e with the original, more shallow cups -- they don't stick out so much and so they are easier to use in a portable scenario, especially in the way you describe.  I have the eGrado's ostensibly for that purpose but I didn't end up liking the fit of those so much...


----------



## joseph69

I spent 2hrs rebooting my PWD/MBP/reformatting the PWDs SD card/switching DAC inputs from Ethernet/USB/Coaxial checking my MIDI set-up as well as JRivers set-up AND iTunes, and switching my between my 009/007 and getting NO sound output from the BHSE!
  
 I finally gave up and powered off the BHSE only to realize I had some how some way switched the input on the BHSE the last time I used it from XLR (which is what I use) to RCA. What a dick head I am…2hrs!


----------



## OlBlueHiFiDude

Before I got my 1st Grados I was all over the headfi threads, during the Grado "I" days, just trying to find a decent sounding headphone. What I found was 1/2 the time Grado was mentioned in bad terms, comfort, build, sound etc, but....the other half raved. Coming from a hd650 and an akg702 which I liked but found boring I jumped to the sr80i to dip my toe in. Whoa. A star is born. This $100 phone eclipsed what I had and was engaging and fun. Yes, I'm now a Grado head, and the Grado threads are friendly, non condescending and helpful, being I can't try out phones at meets being from a small town. Today my passion is going from gs1000e to probably both the ps1000 and the ps1000e. Joseph and ruthie/John have piqued my curiosity for the hp1000 which I'll probably shoot for too, Grado is all about Enjoying and immersing yourself in the music, enjoy, and leave the critiquing to those who can't have fun.


----------



## CH23

olbluehifidude said:


> Before I got my 1st Grados I was all over the headfi threads, during the Grado "I" days, just trying to find a decent sounding headphone. *What I found was 1/2 the time Grado was mentioned in bad terms, comfort, build, sound etc, but....the other half raved.* Coming from a hd650 and an akg702 which I liked but found boring I jumped to the sr80i to dip my toe in. Whoa. A star is born. This $100 phone eclipsed what I had and was engaging and fun. Yes, I'm now a Grado head, and the Grado threads are friendly, non condescending and helpful, being I can't try out phones at meets being from a small town. Today my passion is going from gs1000e to probably both the ps1000 and the ps1000e. Joseph and ruthie/John have piqued my curiosity for the hp1000 which I'll probably shoot for too, Grado is all about Enjoying and immersing yourself in the music, enjoy, and leave the critiquing to those who can't have fun.


 


 Grado - you love 'em or hate 'em 

 Enjoy your music


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> I spent 2hrs rebooting my PWD/MBP/reformatting the PWDs SD card/switching DAC inputs from Ethernet/USB/Coaxial checking my MIDI set-up as well as JRivers set-up AND iTunes, and switching my between my 009/007 and getting NO sound output from the BHSE!
> 
> I finally gave up and powered off the BHSE only to realize I had some how some way switched the input on the BHSE the last time I used it from XLR (which is what I use) to RCA. What a dick head I am…2hrs!


 
 haha remind me of it crowd joke
  


olbluehifidude said:


> Before I got my 1st Grados I was all over the headfi threads, during the Grado "I" days, just trying to find a decent sounding headphone. What I found was 1/2 the time Grado was mentioned in bad terms, comfort, build, sound etc, but....the other half raved. Coming from a hd650 and an akg702 which I liked but found boring I jumped to the sr80i to dip my toe in. Whoa. A star is born. This $100 phone eclipsed what I had and was engaging and fun. Yes, I'm now a Grado head, and the Grado threads are friendly, non condescending and helpful, being I can't try out phones at meets being from a small town. Today my passion is going from gs1000e to probably both the ps1000 and the ps1000e. Joseph and ruthie/John have piqued my curiosity for the hp1000 which I'll probably shoot for too, Grado is all about Enjoying and immersing yourself in the music, enjoy, and leave the critiquing to those who can't have fun.


  
 happy listening


----------



## buzzlulu

Just finished my demos for a wireless Bluetooth headphone to use with my iPhone 7 (B&W P7 & B&O H9) and I decided to bring my RS1's out of the closet after 8 years of inactivity. 

I would like to use them with my iPhone and keep things simple. How can I connect them - Dragon Red? Mojo?


----------



## JoeDoe

buzzlulu said:


> Just finished my demos for a wireless Bluetooth headphone to use with my iPhone 7 (B&W P7 & B&O H9) and I decided to bring my RS1's out of the closet after 8 years of inactivity.
> 
> I would like to use them with my iPhone and keep things simple. How can I connect them - Dragon Red? Mojo?




I've done both. The mojo might have edge in SQ, but the DFR is much more portable. You'll need a lightning to micro-USB for the mojo and a lightning to USB3 cable for the DFR.


----------



## JoeDoe

Also, question for the panel:

I'm looking for some new IEMs. Mid to upper tier. Something that has a similar tonal balance to a GH1 or PS500. Anyone have a recommendation? Shure 846? 64 Audio? One of the Noble offerings?

To save time, I'm not really interested in getting one of the Grado in-ears.


----------



## buzzlulu

joedoe said:


> I've done both. The mojo might have edge in SQ, but the DFR is much more portable. You'll need a lightning to micro-USB for the mojo and a lightning to USB3 cable for the DFR.




Thanks for the reply. 
What kind of improvements will the DFR bring - if any? More bass?


----------



## JoeDoe

buzzlulu said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> What kind of improvements will the DFR bring - if any? More bass?


 
 Little better low end, little better soundstage, and it will clean up the background from the iPhone (well, it does from my 6S anyway). If you got that route, make sure you get the USB3 adapter, not the original USB2.


----------



## buzzlulu

Thanks
Florence AL - massive fan and FAME record collector. I'm jealous. Rick (and Rodney), Jimmy, Hood - ROYALTY!


----------



## JoeDoe

buzzlulu said:


> Thanks
> Florence AL - massive fan and FAME record collector. I'm jealous. Rick (and Rodney), Jimmy, Hood - ROYALTY!


 
 Haha FAME is about 15 minutes from where I am right now.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joedoe said:


> Also, question for the panel:
> 
> I'm looking for some new IEMs. Mid to upper tier. Something that has a similar tonal balance to a GH1 or PS500. Anyone have a recommendation? Shure 846? 64 Audio? One of the Noble offerings?
> 
> To save time, I'm not really interested in getting one of the Grado in-ears.


 
  
 i also still looking for those iem.i have shure se846. i use it with white filter and silver cable. still missing something from the grado sound. my friend advice me to try beyer iem.the one with t8 something like that. i still haven't try it.but he told me that iem probably has most resemble sound of grado


----------



## ESL-1

joseph69 said:


> I spent 2hrs rebooting my PWD/MBP/reformatting the PWDs SD card/switching DAC inputs from Ethernet/USB/Coaxial checking my MIDI set-up as well as JRivers set-up AND iTunes, and switching my between my 009/007 and getting NO sound output from the BHSE!
> 
> I finally gave up and powered off the BHSE only to realize I had some how some way switched the input on the BHSE the last time I used it from XLR (which is what I use) to RCA. What a dick head I am…2hrs!




Don't be so hard on yourself Buddy, at least you had the phones plugged into the amp.......

Have a good weekend. I just got an upgrade on one of my amps and plan to enjoy the improvement this weekend.


----------



## joseph69

esl-1 said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself Buddy,* at least you had the phones plugged into the amp.......*
> Have a good weekend. I just got an upgrade on one of my amps and plan to enjoy the improvement this weekend.


 
 LMAO…I've had my headphones plugged into the wrong amp before as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Enjoy your new upgrades and the weekend too!


----------



## AWS Soul

ruthieandjohn said:


> I understand that the blue plastic of the eGrado is softer, and hence more comfortable, than the black plastic of the iGrado. Now if only they would add an inline remote control for Apple and Android devices (as they have in the iGI earphones).


 

 Yes , the inline remote would be very handy for my android.    Regarding comfort i'm finding them very comfy indeed ,   and these blue babies have some bass built into them , maybe to much ??  ,  i don't know yet.    I read the eGrado uses the same driver as the SR-60e and they are meant to be bassy  ,  but i have never listened to the SR-60e.
 But overall these are nice portable cans ,  a really nice clarity about them.


----------



## joseph69

After clearing the snow this afternoon from yesterday, I'm listening to Quartette Humaine (Bob James & David Sanborn) with the HP2 and finding them to be just spectacular in every way at a nice low listening level.


----------



## zombywoof

joseph69 said:


> After clearing the snow this afternoon from yesterday, I'm listening to Quartette Humaine (Bob James & David Sanborn) with the HP2 and finding them to be just spectacular in every way at a nice low listening level.


 
 I was also taking some time to catch up on my listening after an oh so feeble attempt at snow removal...we got slammed with snow (4 inches but it may as well be 4 feet here)...the real problem will be 3+ straight days of below freezing temperatures...frozen pipes will likely be the end of this story.6
  
@joseph69
 I was not familiar with this album...but like B. James and D. Sanborn, and have an album by them from the 80's...Double Vision.  Will check it out.


----------



## joseph69

zombywoof said:


> I was also taking some time to catch up on my listening after an oh so feeble attempt at snow removal...we got slammed with snow (4 inches but it may as well be 4 feet here)...the real problem will be 3+ straight days of below freezing temperatures...frozen pipes will likely be the end of this story.6
> 
> @joseph69
> I was not familiar with this album...but like B. James and D. Sanborn, and have an album by them from the 80's...Double Vision.  Will check it out.


 
 A friend of mine moved to NC last year and said exact the same thing. He said the slightest snow fall shuts down the whole town (Mooresville) being their not used to/prepared for these conditions.
  
 Quartette Humaine features Steve Gadd on drums…great CD.
 I have Double vision as well. Time Again (David Sanborn) is a must of you're not familiar with it , along with 3 Cd's from Bob James featuring Earl Klugh: Two Of A Kind/Cool/One On One. 
 And of course every Cd from Fourplay which Bob James has been a member of from the start.


----------



## zombywoof

@joseph69
 Thanks for the recommendations...I know the James/Klugh albums ad Forepaly...will check out Sanborn / Time Again.  Cheers.


----------



## HeavenNotes

No snow here and Im listening Rudy Royston 303  with my 325Gold  and G original Grado pads.


----------



## HarveySwick

Brand new to the forum. I'm trying to read thru the entire thread. (Right now, I'm up to page 60. I have a lot of reading left to go.) Just figured I'd post and see if I could get some quick input. My wife got me my first pair of Grados for my birthday (I sent her a link. wink.gif ) I asked for the SR80e's after wanting to try a pair of Grados for years and reading that was a decent starting point.

My question is will I be happy with the SR80e's for now or should I just give them a try and, if I enjoy the Grado sound, return them and upgrade to the SR325e's?

I debated the decision for awhile, but I chose the SR80e's because it seemed I'd have a good idea of the Grado sound and she would pay for them and I wouldn't have to kick in some $ towards my gift (and not get a disapproving look from her since I JUST bought a pair of HiFiMan HE-400i's about a month ago!)

Any advice or opinions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## headfry

my 80e's get very little use since getting my SR325e's...the 80e is a mellower
 Grado while the 325e has excellent clarity but also can sound a bit hard in the highs..
 in the right setup they're a big step up from the 80e.  
  
  
 If possible, best to listen to some of your tracks with the 325e's and evaluate for yourself.


----------



## beez

harveyswick said:


> Brand new to the forum. I'm trying to read thru the entire thread. (Right now, I'm up to page 60. I have a lot of reading left to go.) Just figured I'd post and see if I could get some quick input. My wife got me my first pair of Grados for my birthday (I sent her a link. wink.gif ) I asked for the SR80e's after wanting to try a pair of Grados for years and reading that was a decent starting point.
> 
> My question is will I be happy with the SR80e's for now or should I just give them a try and, if I enjoy the Grado sound, return them and upgrade to the SR325e's?
> 
> ...




first, congrats. grado's entry level is awesome. at one point i sold my rs1i rig because i couldnt justify keeping them when i got just about as much enjoyment from my sr60 straight from my macbook. 

that being said, go buy a pair of ttvj flat pads. use them for a week and you'll probably never look back. these are the original pads, and to me it's without question the biggest difference maker/upgrade (moreso than any dac or amp). no idea why grado doesnt still ship with them. 

my advice would be to first learn to love your sr80 (it won't take long) and appreciate what it does. nothing has the heart and soul of a grado. when the time comes, the 325 is a GREAT headphone and a worthwhile upgrade. metal chamber grados with flat pads are a perfect headphone in my opinion, even better than their wood counterparts. they are a bit heavier though, which is why you'll want to keep your sr80 for when you want something more lightweight or portable. i wouldnt walk around outside with the 325. 

congrats again. grado headphones changed everything for me and made me fall in love with music again.


----------



## HarveySwick

Thanks for the response. So you like the ttvj flat pads more than the stock s cushions or the bowls? I bought a pair of the bowls so I could compare the sound of the two. I'm just really excited to finally own a pair of Grados. I don't know why I've waited so long. I think really choosing which pair kind of caused a delay.


----------



## beez

harveyswick said:


> Thanks for the response. So you like the ttvj flat pads more than the stock s cushions or the bowls? I bought a pair of the bowls so I could compare the sound of the two. I'm just really excited to finally own a pair of Grados. I don't know why I've waited so long. I think really choosing which pair kind of caused a delay.




yeah way more. flats are all i use on all my grados, from the sr60 to my sr200 and sr325 that both have hp1000 drivers in them. theyre also the most comfortable to me by far. the flats tame the highs, give a lush midrange that just melts you with any vocals, and give a tight punch and impact to the bass. everything is just right with them. it's worth trying out all different pads to get a feel for how it plays with the sound though . i also for a little while enjoyed reversed quarter modded sennheiser hd414 pads (you can search around for a how-to on this) but ultimately yea it's all flat pads for me. the flats let you listen a lot louder with no fatigue as well. 

i've loved grado headphones for a long time, and i feel that the flats are the only pad that reveals the "true grado sound." i try not to sound like a salesman for these things (because i'm not, lol) but it breaks my heart when i see so many people who havent tried the original grado pad. 

with any pad (or even headphone) change, give yourself a few days to a week to adjust and appreciate the new sound. most things wont sound good right away, but then when you go back to the old you'll see the difference. i notice this a lot with a headphone upgrade or gear upgrade or something, when you expect to be blown away right off the bat based on what you read. let your ears be the judge and give them some time.

 happy listening


----------



## HarveySwick

Is there any real difference between the TTVJ flat pads and the deluxe flat pads or is that just really overdoing it at that point?


----------



## dr cornelius

harveyswick said:


> Is there a significant difference between the TTVJ flat pads and the deluxe flat pads or is that just really overdoing it at that point?


 

 Try checking out his thread....  http://www.head-fi.org/t/810617/ttvj-flat-pad-test-original-vs-deluxe
  
 Pertaining to your original question - I’d go for the SR 60e.  This will give you an idea of the Grado sound (I’m assuming there aren’t any stores in your area to try them) - without spending too much money.  But... if you just picked up a pair of the HiFiMan HE-400i’s, the entry level SR 60e or 80e, might be starting too low...


----------



## joseph69

harveyswick said:


> Quote:


 
 Congratulations on the 80e (and another year). I believe that the original 80 came stock with the (L) cushions, not TTVJ flat pads. The RS1 originally came with flat pads as well as all of the HP1000 series. In the case of @beez  being in favor of the TTVJ pads I can understand his point using them with his (blackstar-HP1000 drivers) in his SR200/325. I say this because I've tried TTVJ flats on all of my Grados and they just weren't for me, I prefer the L cushions on my 325is/RS1i models. But…when I received my HP1000 (HP2) with (backstair drivers) I agree with his opinion on using TTVJ flats with these drivers.they just sound right. It all comes down to preference and I'm in no way disagreeing with anyones preference or trying to persuade anyone in any way about what pads they sh/should not be using. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Also, I had the 80i (4yrs) and it was an awesome headphone without a doubt, but I ended up giving mine away due to rarely using them any more due to my 325is. I also had the HE400i and preferred my 325is by far.
 Enjoy!


----------



## DavidA

harveyswick said:


> Thanks for the response. So you like the ttvj flat pads more than the stock s cushions or the bowls? I bought a pair of the bowls so I could compare the sound of the two. I'm just really excited to finally own a pair of Grados. I don't know why I've waited so long. I think really choosing which pair kind of caused a delay.


 
 I have a different take on pads, I can't stand flats and the Grado L pads provide a better sound IMO.  But for comfort the G pads are even better but this is just my preference, with the lower models I also like the cheap Earzonk or some of the even cheaper Chinese ones from ebay which are $6 but the QC is not great so might need to buy a few to find a good matched pair.  I'm also one who likes to mod Grados and have been using alternate drivers from EllevenAcoustica, Nhoord, and Symphones so my sound signature preferences are not quite the same as most who love their Grado as is.  Started with a SR-225e and went to RS2e and then got into modding, woody SR60i, woody SR-225i, removable cables (stock 8 conductor is just too heavy for such light headphones IMO), dynamat in the cups and sorbothane on the back of the drivers are some of the mods that I've done.


----------



## marts30

Comparing the sr60e and Alessandro MS2e, they're nearly identical to my ears (with L-cush). 60e has a bit more bass, but they have pretty much the same sig. Not overly bright, great mids.
  
 Prefer the 60e because of the more bass.
  


harveyswick said:


> Brand new to the forum. I'm trying to read thru the entire thread. (Right now, I'm up to page 60. I have a lot of reading left to go.) Just figured I'd post and see if I could get some quick input. My wife got me my first pair of Grados for my birthday (I sent her a link. wink.gif ) I asked for the SR80e's after wanting to try a pair of Grados for years and reading that was a decent starting point.
> 
> My question is will I be happy with the SR80e's for now or should I just give them a try and, if I enjoy the Grado sound, return them and upgrade to the SR325e's?
> 
> ...


  
 I owned the SR325e and sold them in favour of the 60e. You really notice the less bass from the 60e or 80e to the 325. You get more highs, but I preferred the sig of the 60. Just put some L-Cush pads on them.


----------



## headfry

the other thing to mention is that the 325e's are clearer and more detailed and really
 need a very good dac/source to be worthwhile - e.g.  Audioquest Dragonfly or equivalent at minimum -
 - if using straight out of a smart phone or other medium grade source the 80e would be the better choice.
  
 For myself at least, while I love my 325e's they were stepping stones to my GS1000i's..
 once you have a taste you too may get Grado upgrade-itus. Out of Mojo,
 both sound amazing but my GS1000i's get by far the most use. 
  
 I'm happy that I used the 80e's for a while, then also 325e then finally the GS1000i -
 over the course of 2 1/2 years or so - as I really appreciated the upgrades each time
 and still enjoy owning and using all three - the 80e and 325e for on the go -
 GS1000i stay at home.
  
  
 At its price, the SR80e would be a risk-free choice, as long as you find them musical
 to your ears.


----------



## HarveySwick

I'm using a Dragonfly Red. I listen to a lot of acoustic and vocals so bass isn't as big of a deal to me as much as clarity. I listen to a lot of Beck, John Mayer, David Gray, Radiohead and female vocalists like Fiona Apple or Eisley. I think I may pick up the 325e's so I can have them both at the same time to compare. I've just read so much about the "Grado sound" and it seems to be very polarizing in that you either love it or hate it. I'm hoping I love it and the clarity/treble doesn't sound "tinny".


----------



## ruhenheiM

harveyswick said:


> I'm using a Dragonfly Red. I listen to a lot of acoustic and vocals so bass isn't as big of a deal to me as much as clarity. I listen to a lot of Beck, John Mayer, David Gray, Radiohead and female vocalists like Fiona Apple or Eisley. I think I may pick up the 325e's so I can have them both at the same time to compare. I've just read so much about the "Grado sound" and it seems to be very polarizing in that you either love it or hate it. I'm hoping I love it and the clarity/treble doesn't sound "tinny".


 
  
 if you could afford it. go for rs1 or rs2. you couldn't go wrong for acoustic and vocals with reference series. the thing with prestige series, sr60/80/125 has pretty similar sound signature. sr225 little bit different. sr325 (i'm not sure about the new one.but the gold one.that treble not for everyone). and you still be able to mod the prestige series or change the pad to tune the sound. basically sr60/80 really give you the whole idea about the grado sound " john era "


----------



## DavidA

harveyswick said:


> I'm using a Dragonfly Red. I listen to a lot of acoustic and vocals so bass isn't as big of a deal to me as much as clarity. I listen to a lot of Beck, John Mayer, David Gray, Radiohead and female vocalists like Fiona Apple or Eisley. I think I may pick up the 325e's so I can have them both at the same time to compare. I've just read so much about the "Grado sound" and it seems to be very polarizing in that you either love it or hate it. I'm hoping I love it and the clarity/treble doesn't sound "tinny".


 
 I forgot to add earlier that the SR-325e is the only Grado that I returned, it was just a bit too hot in the highs for me, also a bit grainy compared to the RS2e and modded SR-225e.


----------



## HarveySwick

Oh boy. Now I need to consider the 80e, 225e and 325e! Are the criticisms about the 325 being too harsh based on experience with the 325i or the e as well? I've been reading that the e was toned down a bit and a little more balanced.


----------



## HarveySwick

ruhenheim said:


> if you could afford it. go for rs1 or rs2. you couldn't go wrong for acoustic and vocals with reference series. the thing with prestige series, sr60/80/125 has pretty similar sound signature. sr225 little bit different. sr325 (i'm not sure about the new one.but the gold one.that treble not for everyone). and you still be able to mod the prestige series or change the pad to tune the sound. basically sr60/80 really give you the whole idea about the grado sound " john era "




I'd love to consider the rs1 or rs2, but the cost of the 325e is already pushing the limits of my wife wanting to kill me for spending more $ on audio equipment.


----------



## joseph69

harveyswick said:


> I'd love to consider the rs1 or rs2, but the cost of the 325e is already pushing the limits of my wife wanting to kill me for spending more $ on audio equipment.


 
 Go for the 325 and let them burn-in sufficiently and draw your own conclusions, everyone has different systems and also hears differently.


----------



## ruhenheiM

harveyswick said:


> I'd love to consider the rs1 or rs2, but the cost of the 325e is already pushing the limits of my wife wanting to kill me for spending more $ on audio equipment.


 
 or you could get a new wife hahaha. i have only heard the 325i gold. but people that i know, they already heard 325is which is little bit less harsh in treble.so maybe the  "e" version little bit balance. but if you had a opportunity to try it. just try it yourself.some people might accept it.some don't. i like the sound but after a while my ears kinda fatigue


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheim said:


> or you could get a new wife hahaha. i have only heard the 325i gold. but people that i know, they already heard 325is which is little bit less harsh in treble.so maybe the  "e" version little bit balance. but if you had a opportunity to try it. just try it yourself.some people might accept it.some don't. i like the sound but after a while my ears kinda fatigue


 
 I have the (is) and love it!
 The (e) is supposed to be warmer.


----------



## HarveySwick

ruhenheim said:


> or you could get a new wife hahaha. i have only heard the 325i gold. but people that i know, they already heard 325is which is little bit less harsh in treble.so maybe the  "e" version little bit balance. but if you had a opportunity to try it. just try it yourself.some people might accept it.some don't. i like the sound but after a while my ears kinda fatigue




Haha! She has a decent argument. I JUST bought the HiFiMan He-400i's and the Dragonfly Red recently when we're supposed to be saving for a move in the spring and buying a house. If it were any other time, she wouldn't care. I just tried to use the excuse of my birthday to buy a pair. =D

Her buying the SR80e's is fine because they were a $100. If I told her I want to upgrade and I'd chip in the additional $170 is pushing it, but still within the moderately annoyed wife level. If I told her I'd chip in several hundred more, now I'm moving into the "I'm concerned for my personal safety" zone.


----------



## ruhenheiM

harveyswick said:


> Haha! She has a decent argument. I JUST bought the HiFiMan He-400i's and the Dragonfly Red recently when we're supposed to be saving for a move in the spring and buying a house. If it were any other time, she wouldn't care. I just tried to use the excuse of my birthday to buy a pair. =D
> 
> Her buying the SR80e's is fine because they were a $100. If I told her I want to upgrade and I'd chip in the additional $170 is pushing it, but still within the moderately annoyed wife level. If I told her I'd chip in several hundred more, now I'm moving into the "I'm concerned for my personal safety" zone.


 
 hahaha i see. hmm if you could try the sr325e first then there's no problem.you could decide it by yourself. but if you couldn't. then do like joseph69 said go for 325e. you'll only notice the treble problem in long session anyway and if you had really sensitive ears on treble. either way sr80e and sr325e still pretty solid choices for the money 
  
  
 there's nothing wrong with sr80e. but i don't encourage you for the sr80e because its like the gateway to rabbit hole, if you curious enough, start reading, research, and then you start do modification all that and start buying new gear because you always thought maybe there's more. one thing led to another and then in the end you realize you spend more money. just because you think yea maybe i try sr80e, it's just 100$ what could go wrong.while on the other hand if you bought sr325e you probably going to call it a day. i don't know maybe it just me


----------



## HarveySwick

I know many people say they like the 225 more than 325 because the 325 can be a bit harsh. But then I read this pretty good detailed comparison:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/24930#post_11625809

Which seems to say that the 325e = 225i. That is why I was really narrowing it down to just the 80e and 325e.


----------



## DavidA

harveyswick said:


> I know many people say they like the 225 more than 325 because the 325 can be a bit harsh. But then I read this pretty good detailed comparison:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/24930#post_11625809
> 
> Which seems to say that the 325e = 225i. That is why I was really narrowing it down to just the 80e and 325e.


 
 For me the 325e = 225i is not quite true, 325e was still brighter/harsher/sibilant compared to 225i, but as the others have noted, just need to try for yourself.  FWIW I don't find the HD-700, HD-800 or T1 to be as bright as the 325e that I tried for just under a month before sending them back and getting the RS2e.


----------



## HarveySwick

I couldn't resist the urge. I bought the 325e's on Amazon at lunch today. 

I figure I'll have 30 days to compare the two of them at home and really see what I like and make a decision that way. I'll share my thoughts once I get them in on Friday.


----------



## ruhenheiM

harveyswick said:


> I couldn't resist the urge. I bought the 325e's on Amazon at lunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 haha happy listening! 30 days are enough to make the decision


----------



## nameles

I'm new to the club. I received some cash for Christmas and decided to spend it on my first pair of Grados. I was primarily using Koss Portapros and KSC75s which I enjoy and still use when I'm out walking etc, but I've been drawn to the Grado story for a while and decided it was time to scratch the itch. 

Unfortunately the city I live in only has one dealer selling Grados, but not the lower end models in my price range. I did try the 325e at one point and found it too hash for me, but based on my research, this is a relatively common experience that some people have. I set my sights on the 80e which was within my budget, and highly regarded for the price, but I was unable to audition them. 

After a lot more forum reading, I decided to go with the 125e. My logic was this... It was the highest model that was still within my Christmas present budget. I found that many people start with 60s or 80s, and when they upgrade, the skip the 125s and go for 225s or 325s. So as a result, opinions on 125s were relatively scarce. However the opinions I did find from people who actually had them were inevitably positive. 

So I pulled the trigger and am now the proud owner of a fine pair of SR125e. Although I have no other Grados to compare them to, they sound great to me so I'm very happy. Now I'm spending every night discovering nuances in old favourite albums, and discovering more awesome music by reading suggestions in the forums.

Just thought I'd pop in here and put in a good word for the under appreciated SR125e!


----------



## dr cornelius

Congrats on your 125e’s!  I think that was a really good choice - IMO the 125e is the real intro to the Grado sound...  Have fun!


----------



## ruhenheiM

congrats!
  
 that's because people that already had sr60 or sr80 have a thought that if they upgrade to sr125. the difference probably really minor or most of the times, they already mod their grado so upgrading to much higher models make more sense
  
 i forgot which thread i read.but it was interview with joseph grado. and the thread starter ask joe which john grado headphone he like. and his reply was with the newer model just go for sr125 and put flat pad on it.you're good to go


----------



## joseph69

I still don't understand why some are saying the 325 is bright and harsh? Are these burned-in? Are you listening too loudly? Is it your equipment? I don't (and never did) find any of my Grados bright and harsh sounding unless I was listening too loudly or they weren't burned-in or it was upstream. Otherwise I find them to be crystal clear and resolving, not bright and harsh. I do find my 325is to be  responsive with different upstream equipment.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> I still don't understand why some are saying the 325 is bright and harsh? Are these burned-in? Are you listening too loudly? Is it your equipment? I don't (and never did) find any of my Grados bright and harsh sounding unless I was listening too loudly or they weren't burned-in or it was upstream. Otherwise I find them to be crystal clear and resolving, not bright and harsh. I do find my 325is to be  responsive with different upstream equipment.


 
  
 perhaps.also maybe the recording or sensitive ears. i don't know. to me it's not really bright. but listening to metal after a while with 325i, my ears really fatigue. it's the golden edition though. maybe other versions not that bad. but sr325 gold not really a problem for me, not a deal breaker for sure. gs1000i that i actually had problem with, listening metal with gs1000i just really weird. i found metal recording not really suit well with gs1000i


----------



## nameles

joseph69 said:


> I still don't understand why some are saying the 325 is bright and harsh? Are these burned-in? Are you listening too loudly? Is it your equipment? I don't (and never did) find any of my Grados bright and harsh sounding unless I was listening too loudly or they weren't burned-in or it was upstream. Otherwise I find them to be crystal clear and resolving, not bright and harsh. I do find my 325is to be  responsive with different upstream equipment.




In my case, it could very well have been volume. I was listening to the 325e's in a store with a lot of noise which I had to compensate for by cranking up the volume. Not a fair listen for sure. With my new 125e's, I'm controlling my listening environment so I can listen at a reasonable volume.


----------



## DavidA

joseph69 said:


> I still don't understand why some are saying the 325 is bright and harsh? Are these burned-in? Are you listening too loudly? Is it your equipment? I don't (and never did) find any of my Grados bright and harsh sounding unless I was listening too loudly or they weren't burned-in or it was upstream. Otherwise I find them to be crystal clear and resolving, not bright and harsh. I do find my 325is to be  responsive with different upstream equipment.


 
 for me the 325e was bright and a little harsh sounding compared to my HD-700 which is bright to begin with but it could also have been a slight peak in the 4-5khz range which like the HD-600 also irritated me while the higher peaks of the HD-700/800 don't bother me.


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheim said:


> perhaps.also maybe the recording or sensitive ears. i don't know. to me it's not really bright. but listening to metal after a while with 325i, my ears really fatigue. it's the golden edition though. maybe other versions not that bad. but sr325 gold not really a problem for me, not a deal breaker for sure. gs1000i that i actually had problem with, listening metal with gs1000i just really weird. i found metal recording not really suit well with gs1000i


 
 The gold 325 is supposed to be bright sounding, but I've never heard it for my self.
 I didn't care for the GS1Ki/e. As a matter of fact you just reminded me, I found the (i) to hurt my ears, I couldn't even listen to them at medium levels.
  


davida said:


> for me the 325e was bright and a little harsh sounding compared to my HD-700 which is bright to begin with but it could also have been a slight peak in the 4-5khz range which like the HD-600 also irritated me while the higher peaks of the HD-700/800 don't bother me.


 
  Most people claim the (e) is warm, not harsh at all.
 I definitely need to hear these for myself.
  
Quote:


			
				nameles said:
			
		

>





> In my case, it could very well have been volume. I was listening to the 325e's in a store with a lot of noise which I had to compensate for by cranking up the volume. Not a fair listen for sure. With my new 125e's, I'm controlling my listening environment so I can listen at a reasonable volume.


 
 Too loud will definitely do it.
 Are you fine listening at reasonable volumes in home?
  
 I also find the vocals to be excellent on the 325
 One thing I did forget to mention is that my 325 do have hundreds of hours on them.
 Also, I forgot about the variants.


----------



## OlBlueHiFiDude

Hello GradoHeads, I have the 325e's and find them a delight. My gh-1's with L and G-Cush too are very transparent, I amp them with a Lyr2 with '60s vintage Amperex tubes, sublime. I think headphone burn in as well as brain burn in helps. Amp/dac synergy is a factor too. I also have PS500e which is more rolled off on the high end or maybe the allesandro ms2e. Give them some time, I have different Grados for different recordings and genres. I believe everybody on here has different Grados they're fond of. Some Chevy lovers like Camaros, some like Corvettes.


----------



## DavidA

@joseph69, agree the "e" series is warmer than the "i" but I think its the metal/aluminum of the 325e that enhances the 4-5khz peak which irritates me for some reason, similar to the HD-600 which as a peak in the 4-5khz range that also irritates me.  I love my 225e and RS2e so its just the tuning of the 325e that is just not for me.  Everyone hears differently and while it could also be equipment as you suggested I don't think this is the case with me since my other headphones don't sound overly bright or harsh on them.  FWIW when I put my 225i drivers in some rosewood cups and added some dynamat in the cups and sorbothane on the back of the driver it transformed the 225i drivers to a whole different headphone with a better balanced sound signature.


----------



## musiclvr

I never thought I would one day be sitting here on Head-Fi writing in this thread: Grado Fan Club! The best of them all; to tell a tale. I will try to be short. It was 3 years ago now that I begged my fiancé to let me check out a high end audio store because they carried Grado headphones. Being from Phoenix, AZ and having a newborn while on a vacation it was a real treat when she said "fine" very lovingly. First a little history; I had read much about various Grado models but figured that the RS1i was where my budget limitations rested. I had previously purchased the V-Moda M100 as my first big splurge on a headphone. Then I acquired the AKG K702 65th Anniversary as my my first open backed and more neutral, cans. I always thought about materials used in a headphone so the mahogany cups of the Grados just begged to be listened to. Upon listening to the various models I found that the RS2i was bright but lacked bass depth albeit plenty of speed and was a bit too strident for my tastes. The GS1000i had great bass extension but was excessively sibilant while being a little "U" shaped in sound signature. The RS1i was perfect for me. Less sibilant then the GS1000i and more mid forward with a smaller soundstage while retaining acceptable bass extension. It was just right. Then I nervously listened to the PS1000 hoping I wouldn't like them due to their prohibitive asking price. Alas, what I heard was simply euphonic yet detailed and immediate yet extended. I was mesmerized, I was in love. I later went on to purchase some mid-fi cans and high end iem's. My first high end headphone was the GS2000e terminated in an 4-pin XLR. I truly love it for many reasons. I had even sold my beloved RS1i's to help fund it's purchase. Admittedly the on-ear fit was not the most comfortable for longer listening sessions (or so I told myself as I sent it to it's new happy owner). I also bought and sold the very rare Grado DS2012 (which was made in collaboration with Dolce & Gabbana) it was very reminiscent of the GS1000i so I was more indifferent when I parted ways with such a fine Grado specimen. I still miss my RS1i but I still have dreamed of owning the PS1000....until today. I was catching up on "Grado e Series" thread when the PS1000 was mentioned and how some favor it over the PS1000e. It transported me back to when I was awe struck with it's sound. I told myself that the GS2Ke could fill the void but I needed to relive that moment from 3 years ago again and explore it with my own pair, with my now upgraded system. So I pulled the trigger and purchased a pair from TTVJ which offered another 10% off an already discounted price. I couldn't resist as I read more and more about the PS1000's soundstage, it's ability to pull you into the music and keep you there in its euphonic clutches. I look forward to comparing it to my GS2Ke. I know that the PS1000 is not neutral, it does not have the latest or greatest technology, but what it does have is timeless. The ability to take me back to the first time I had a musical revelation! Happy Listening Everyone!!!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

The SR125e is indeed an under appreciated gem! My wife Ruthie (of "ruthieandjohn") prefers them to all of my 25 other Grados, from PS1000 to SR60, and she can hear differences in headphones that I cannot. She also Ike the fact that it is on ear rather than over ear, and flats rather than bowls for pads.

Her interest got me to again start to use my original SR125s, which have all the advantages of the 125e AND are also very low profile, so they fit under a hood in cold weather without sounding "closed." I sent them to Grado for a new cable, and they now sound even better!


----------



## joseph69

davida said:


> @joseph69, agree the "e" series is warmer than the "i" but I think its the metal/aluminum of the 325e that enhances the 4-5khz peak which irritates me for some reason, similar to the HD-600 which as a peak in the 4-5khz range that also irritates me.  I love my 225e and RS2e so its just the tuning of the 325e that is just not for me.  Everyone hears differently and while it could also be equipment as you suggested I don't think this is the case with me since my other headphones don't sound overly bright or harsh on them.  FWIW when I put my 225i drivers in some rosewood cups and added some dynamat in the cups and sorbothane on the back of the driver it transformed the 225i drivers to a whole different headphone with a better balanced sound signature.


 
 I remember when the 325e had came out and most everyone was very impressed with their warm/smooth sound and figured these would have sounded closer to the MS2 in the upper frequencies. As I mentioned, I need to borrow these from TCC because I'm really interested in their sound-signature. As far as modding the 225 with dynamite, I could totally understand this would chafe their sound-signature drastically. Again, it could very well be the variants, and I do understand everyone hears differently and is more/less sensitive to mid-upper frequencies and also the recording which has much to do with this as well. I was just really surprised when I read how many people had said they were bright/harsh compared to most impressions I read when they were first introduced.


----------



## dr cornelius

ruhenheim said:


> congrats!
> 
> that's because people that already had sr60 or sr80 have a thought that if they upgrade to sr125. the difference probably really minor or most of the times, they already mod their grado so upgrading to much higher models make more sense
> 
> i forgot which thread i read.but it was interview with joseph grado. and the thread starter ask joe which john grado headphone he like. and his reply was with the newer model just go for sr125 and put flat pad on it.you're good to go


 

 That’s interesting that Joseph recommended the 125's - I got a pair of 80e’s for everyday use to throw in my briefcase in order to leave my RS2e’s at home.  I just couldn’t get with the 80e’s tonal balance and found them fatiguing...  The 125e on the other hand opens up more in the lo end with less of that “in your head” sound - they’re more cohesive overall...  They’re still very immediate sounding compared to something like the HD 600, but I still  don’t burn out with them with long sessions.
  
 I also find the 125e versatile.  They’re the highest flat pad model and I find those S-pads really comfortable.  If someone wants to tweak, the L pads are also doable on the 125e, but not so much with the 80e IMO...


----------



## ruhenheiM

i don't know about the current generation.but back then.i also not a fans of sr80 stock or modded.
  
 actually i never tried the second gen of grado's except gs1000i. and for the third gen, i only has been tried sr60e and ps1000e. also gh-1. and when that thread started grado headphone still was in first generation. all prestige series except sr60 was using L-pad. and using flat pad on them really bring the musicality to the next level.and to this day, i still haven't try sr125,225,rs2,ps500 in any generation. also gs2000e and all those limited edition and discontinue models and alessandro models. so my knowledge about which grado sound best really not justified. but to me in john era the sr60 easily the best especially for the price. until i listen to ps1000e. however the sr125 ( because pretty much veteran grado fans always recomended this one ), hf-1 ( i love the looks ), rs1 vintage ( first time i lay down my eyes on her i fell in love ), ps1 ( back then it was the sh** ), and hp1k ( the holy grail ) still remain in my curiousity list


----------



## joseph69

dr cornelius said:


> *That’s interesting that Joseph recommended the 125's* - I got a pair of 80e’s for everyday use to throw in my briefcase in order to leave my RS2e’s at home.  I just couldn’t get with the 80e’s tonal balance and found them fatiguing...  The 125e on the other hand opens up more in the lo end with less of that “in your head” sound - they’re more cohesive overall...  They’re still very immediate sounding compared to something like the HD 600, but I still  don’t burn out with them with long sessions.
> 
> I also find the 125e versatile.  They’re the highest flat pad model and I find those S-pads really comfortable.  If someone wants to tweak, the L pads are also doable on the 125e, but not so much with the 80e IMO...


 
 I recommended the 80 or 325, preferably the 325 so one isn't left wondering what they would have sounded like after purchasing the 80. Like @Ruthenium mentioned, this is how most people (including myself) end up spending more money by upgrading to the next model and so on.


----------



## buzzlulu

I am sure this has been asked before - Grado RS1 with a Chord Mojo?


----------



## HarveySwick

I get the 80e and 325e in tomorrow! I can't wait! But reading the thread the last few days, there seems to be many opinions about what is THE Grado cans to own. 

SR80e - based on the value (or 60e?)
SR125e - true beginning of the Grado sound (?) and a favorite my many
SR225e - the "sweet spot" of the Prestige line
SR325e - best of the line, favorites of many
RS1e?
PS500e?

Has anyone ever done a poll: 

What is your personal favorite Grado model?

or

What Grado cans would you own if you had to choose one?


----------



## CH23

harveyswick said:


> I get the 80e and 325e in tomorrow! I can't wait! But reading the thread the last few days, there seems to be many opinions about what is THE Grado cans to own.
> 
> SR80e - based on the value (or 60e?)
> SR125e - true beginning of the Grado sound (?) and a favorite my many
> ...


 
  
 RS1(e).
 I have the RS1, and if you can get these for 500 or less they're most definitely a great buy.
  
 SR80e is something to get people into grado, and something you'll enjoy listening with a lot.


----------



## trellus

Word! They sure do.  Just used my Alessandro MS1e with the shallow cups outside under my hoodie... Great sound, low profile!  They really are on under here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  
  
  
 Quote:


ruthieandjohn said:


> The SR125e is indeed an under appreciated gem! My wife Ruthie (of "ruthieandjohn") prefers them to all of my 25 other Grados, from PS1000 to SR60, and she can hear differences in headphones that I cannot. She also Ike the fact that it is on ear rather than over ear, and flats rather than bowls for pads.
> 
> Her interest got me to again start to use my original SR125s, which have all the advantages of the 125e AND are also very low profile,* so they fit under a hood in cold weather* without sounding "closed." I sent them to Grado for a new cable, and they now sound even better!


----------



## joseph69

harveyswick said:


> I get the 80e and 325e in tomorrow! I can't wait!


 
 Make sure you give both sufficient burn-in before drawing any conclusions about the upper frequencies. Try swapping their cushions just for the curiosity and fun of it.


----------



## clundbe

Hi. Does someone know what the biggest difference between PS 500 vs 500e in sound?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

clundbe said:


> Hi. Does someone know what the biggest difference between PS 500 vs 500e in sound?




Headfonia, in GH-1 review, compares the PS500 to PS500e:



> Grado has always been known for a brighter than usual, harsh house sound. The SR60, 80, 120 and PS1000 were troublesome up top, icy even and overly snappy. Thankfully, the release of the PS500 finally edged Grado out of the world of harshness and into the sublime, yummy and smooth type of sound. Gosh, I love my original version PS500 and it is certainly my absolute favorite mid-tier headphone, but it bugs me that my belief in the PS500 original being Grado’s best headphone still hasn’t changed.
> 
> The GH1 and the new PS500E are neigh indistinguishable in sound quality, although fairly easy to spot which one is which purely based on the midrange appeal of either compared to the other. The GH1 is noticeably thinner sounding than the original PS500 and lacks the yummy oomph on the low end that was plentiful to boot. The new PS500E and the GH1 share identical bass quantity and treble, literally. It is 99% the same, despite the GH1 being an entirely new driver design. Grado let me know that the GH1 is not a rehash driver, but entirely new and specially designed to sound the way it does. I am beyond shocked by this, as I’ve failed blind testing repeatedly over the course of weeks when comparing them to the PS500E.


----------



## GreenBow

Yeah someone was recently asking what budget Grado to get, (either the 60e or 80e). I remember auditioning the 60 and 80, (non i, non e). It was an almost impossible choice.
  
 I preferred the more balanced sound of the 60, and found the 80 bright. However the detail of the 80 was equally intoxicating, making it impossible to choose. After many years reflection I think I would choose the 60. 
  
 The story doesn't end there though because the 80 may not have been fully run-in. At least I draw that conclusion because many fans love the 80.
  
 In the e-series I assume that the e-version tames the 80 a little, and it must be very special. However what the 60e must be doing now, must be equally stunning. However AKG 550 takes best budget headphones now, and not the SR60e, with What Hi-Fi. (Incidentally AKG have taken best in class for cheaper headphones too, like the £50 mark.)
  
 I still think if pushed way back then, when I auditioned the 60 and 80, I would have taken the 60. Then again the L-cushions are cooler in warm weather, making the choice painful to think over.
  
 Then owning the SR125i, it answered my 60/80 quandary. The 125i no question. However again the 125i didn't quite have the low reach of the 60.
  
 Then when I got the 225e, I wrote to What Hi-Fi and asked them to review them. Basically because the 225 series never got more than four-star reviews with What Hi-Fi. Yet I felt they had something going on in the e-iteration, and suggested they be reviewed. (Never happened though.)


----------



## ruhenheiM

http://www.head-fi.org/t/831355/hifiman-edition-6-headphones
  
 and yet.people still bitching about grado headphone


----------



## LugBug1

greenbow said:


> Then when I got the 225e, I wrote to What Hi-Fi and asked them to review them. Basically because the 225 series never got more than four-star reviews with What Hi-Fi. Yet I felt they had something going on in the e-iteration, and suggested they be reviewed. (Never happened though.)


 
 I'm listening to the 225e right now. Had them about a year (which is a long time for me and headphones) and still think they are a fabulous headphone. The sweet spot indeed. The last time I bought the 225 (i) I felt the need to upgrade to the RS1i, which I did and was very pleased with my (albeit expensive) purchase  
  
 This time around I have no need to do this... I've been more than happy with them - keepers 
  
 I think everyone in this hobby should own or at least sample Grado and the 225 can be all you need. Yes they don't look as pretty as the woody types - but the sound is not far off imo. The price/performance is highly recommendable. 
  
 (In all seriousness, What Hi-fi are the last words I would read If I want an opinion on headphones... You'll get a much more experienced and thorough review on here. They've banged on about the 325 for years and they always win group tests. Nothing against the 325, but they can be a bit bright for a lot of folk. The guys at WH seem to be obsessed with speed and attack! )


----------



## jaywillin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tea-cZWtcmU


----------



## GreenBow

Yeah, your points puzzle me too.
  
 When I look at the graphs of the 225 vs the 325, there's a bit of info on it. They both seem to have equal amounts of energy in the treble. The 225 has it higher up the frequency range though. Whereas the 325 probably has it more in the frequency of music being heard. Making the 325 sound more trebly.
  
 I still find the 225e a bit tizzy sometimes though but very live-able with, most of the time.


----------



## LugBug1

Oh my god... 
  
 Nowt like bypassing my point and finding a negative! I've never owned a 325. My point was the general opinion is that the 325 is a bit bright for a lot of folk! And they are!! 
  
 Whatever hi-fi are not to be trusted with headphones. Never have been - never will.


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheim said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/831355/hifiman-edition-6-headphones
> 
> and yet.people still bitching about grado headphone


 
 I've been following this thread as well, and it just seems like companies are just trying to out price each other these days.


----------



## HarveySwick

Ok, I got the 80e and 325e in today. I've been switching back and forth for about an hour or so. First off, I like the Grado sound.  It is definitely immediate and very detailed and not a giant soundstage. It really is as if you're sitting on stage with the musicians around you. I think my initial takeaway is that I'm more blown away by how good the 80e sounds versus how great the 325e is. The 80e is amazing for $100. And I can understand how some claim the 325e's are almost too bright. I'm really curious to see how the 225e's sound now. Also, I think I like the bowls more than the flats even though the flats are absolutely much more comfortable. 

I'm wondering if the 225e's with the TTVJ flats pads might be my answer (until I can upgrade at some point to the RS1e).


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> I've been following this thread as well, and it just seems like companies are just trying to out price each other these days.


 
 yea.its like who has the biggest dick contest haha. the market already open.so this is what we're going to face at least for few next years
  
 i don't really bother with the price.because we still have options.and it's not necessity. what bother me, is it justified? everybody has their own thing. and hobby always cost money. for me its about value. if its pricey its better be good otherwise why bother.but the new product not really matter.i'm still happy listening with ps1000e anyway.these past few days been listening to pink floyd albums.its been years since i listening a full album. i wish more artist make their album like that.not just singles fill with filler  
  
 BTW i just read that thread from page one.it has way too many censored.


----------



## ruhenheiM

harveyswick said:


> Ok, I got the 80e and 325e in today. I've been switching back and forth for about an hour or so. First off, I like the Grado sound.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 congrats man! happy listening!
  
 give some burn in and do some long listening session. for the price sr60/80 definitely a steal. but then again.rabbit hole, and yea that's the magic of grado sound. hmm you're perhaps the first person who prefer flat to bowl for comfort area
  
 from what i read in forum. sr225 share similar sound presentation to the reference series.so if your target is the reference series.that might be your path. but if you like sr60/325 and maybe 125. there's only ps1000 waiting at the end of the journey.at least based from my experience


----------



## HarveySwick

Not RS1e? 

For now I'm thinking 225e with the ttvj flats might be my perfect spot in the Prestige Series. But I'm going to put some time in with the 80e's and 325e's before I send either one back and order the 225e's. But they really are "fun" sounding headphones.


----------



## ruhenheiM

harveyswick said:


> Not RS1e?
> 
> For now I'm thinking 225e with the ttvj flats might be my perfect spot in the Prestige Series. But I'm going to put some time in with the 80e's and 325e's before I send either one back and order the 225e's. But they really are "fun" sounding headphones.


 
 reference series are rs1 and rs2.and current products are rs1e and rs2e. im not sure how rs1e or rs2e sounds but from my comparison with rs1 button with gh-1. i prefer gh-1 to rs1 button.
  
 yes its surely is fun sounding headphone. i think its fair to say all current grado headphones are fun sounding headphone. in a very good way.


----------



## GreenBow

harveyswick said:


> Ok, I got the 80e and 325e in today. I've been switching back and forth for about an hour or so. First off, I like the Grado sound.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The e-series bass fills in a bit as the hew headphones get some play-time on them. I think it's about 70 hours and they are pretty much filled out fully in the sound. (I think if you love them now you're really going to be impressed later.)
  
 $100 though for 80e is unbelievable. No wonder you US folks love them so much. We pay much more in the UK so have to think a bit harder.


----------



## Gippy

ruthieandjohn said:


> Headfonia, in GH-1 review, compares the PS500 to PS500e:





> The GH1 is noticeably thinner sounding than the original PS500 and lacks the yummy oomph on the low end that was plentiful to boot. The new PS500E and the GH1 share identical bass quantity and treble, literally. It is 99% the same, despite the GH1 being an entirely new driver design. Grado let me know that the GH1 is not a rehash driver, but entirely new and specially designed to sound the way it does. I am beyond shocked by this, as I’ve failed blind testing repeatedly over the course of weeks when comparing them to the PS500E.


 
  
 This is very strange. By all accounts, it seems that the Prestige e-series has substantially more bass than the i-series, which has given them a positive reception. However, when it comes to the high-end lines (Reference/Professional/Statement), it seems the e-series drivers have less bass than the i-series. Subsequently, it's the high-end e-series headphones that are getting a lukewarm reception. It's not just the 50mm drivers (RS1e/GS1000e/GS2000e/PS1000e) because the PS500e/GH1 use the 40mm driver.
  
 It makes me wonder if Grado anticipated Prestige e-series users opting for solid state/no external amping, and all the high-end users preferring tubes, thus adjusting the sound signature to compensate.


----------



## Dana Reed

I've been a huge Grado fan for a while, since I bought a pair of iGrados about 10 years ago.  Since then I've got a pair of SR80e that I use at work all the time, a pair of SR325e that I use alternately with my HD600 with my home Schiit setup (Vali2/Mimby stack), and a pair of GR8e that I use for nighttime listening.
  
 I'm saving up for a higher end pair of headphones and am torn between GS1000e, and getting a pair of planars such as the HE560 or even going cheaper and getting the HE400i.  I love the Grado sound, but am curious about different types of drivers, and wondering if I should try a different type before splurging on the Grado top end.  Any Grado fans with experience on planars that have some good advice?


----------



## GreenBow

dana reed said:


> I've been a huge Grado fan for a while, since I bought a pair of iGrados about 10 years ago.  Since then I've got a pair of SR80e that I use at work all the time, a pair of SR325e that I use alternately with my HD600 with my home Schiit setup (Vali2/Mimby stack), and a pair of GR8e that I use for nighttime listening.
> 
> I'm saving up for a higher end pair of headphones and am torn between GS1000e, and getting a pair of planars such as the HE560 or even going cheaper and getting the HE400i.  I love the Grado sound, but am curious about different types of drivers, and wondering if I should try a different type before splurging on the Grado top end.  Any Grado fans with experience on planars that have some good advice?


 
  
 There's a bit of concern from one GS1000e owner on this thread, about being a bit bass light. Plus they took forever to run-in. I don't recall however if in the end after running-in, whether the bass met the GS1000i bass level.


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheim said:


> ruhenheim said:
> 
> 
> > i'm still happy listening with ps1000e anyway.these past few days been listening to pink floyd albums.its been years since i listening a full album.
> ...


 
 +1 all Grados are fun/exciting sounding headphones.
 Funny, I just listened to Dark Side Of The Moon one day last week which I haven't listened to in many years.
  


dana reed said:


> I'm saving up for a higher end pair of headphones and am torn between GS1000e, and getting a pair of planars such as the HE560 or even going cheaper and getting the HE400i.  I love the Grado sound, but am curious about different types of drivers, and wondering if I should try a different type before splurging on the Grado top end.  Any Grado fans with experience on planars that have some good advice?


 
 Why bother?


----------



## DavidA

dana reed said:


> I've been a huge Grado fan for a while, since I bought a pair of iGrados about 10 years ago.  Since then I've got a pair of SR80e that I use at work all the time, a pair of SR325e that I use alternately with my HD600 with my home Schiit setup (Vali2/Mimby stack), and a pair of GR8e that I use for nighttime listening.
> 
> I'm saving up for a higher end pair of headphones and am torn between GS1000e, and getting a pair of planars such as the HE560 or even going cheaper and getting the HE400i.  I love the Grado sound, but am curious about different types of drivers, and wondering if I should try a different type before splurging on the Grado top end.  Any Grado fans with experience on planars that have some good advice?


 
 While I've only heard the GS1000e twice it was not a sound that I really had to get, to me the PS500e would be something I would consider first.  I have a HE-560 and 400i, at the $250 price the 400i seems to go for these days its a good bargain but I still like the HE-560 at $650-800 that they go for.  You will also need to consider an amp if you go for a planar, I didn't feel like the Vali2 drove the HE-560 properly.  If you want to say within the Grado sound but want to try other drivers there is the Elleven Acoustica Ypsilon S2 and R1 that have just been released that are very impressive since I've completed the builds a few days ago, a revised Nhoord Red (on order) and the Symphones V7.
  
 Sold my HD-600 a few months back once I built the Ypsilon, better sounding and easier to drive.


----------



## LugBug1

gippy said:


> it seems that the Prestige e-series has substantially more bass than the i-series, which has given them a positive reception.


 
 Yes I noticed a big difference between the i and e 225. But its more than just bass quantity. The sound seems more controlled. They seem to handle complex music better without smearing in the mids. The treble while still very Grado, seems smoother - a little more rounded. I never used to listen to orchestral music with Grado (always owned them for Jazz) but the 225e are more than capable.
  
 But Jazz man... Theres no other headphone beats Grado for Jazz!!


----------



## MattSasquatch

I loved my Grado SR80 e's. Unfortunately, 2 weeks back the right ear cord got pinched and now I have to have the cord duct taped to the ear cup to still have sound in my right ear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll make that last for as long as I can, as they're out of warranty now. When I get completely annoyed or they die for good, I may then get a pair of the SR225's or 325's. Grado fan for life.


----------



## AWS Soul

Finally my ttvj original & deluxe flats have arrived.    
 Listening to Tears For Fears - Elemental (Album) - with the deluxe flats on my RS-2e , sound is incredible right now as i type this.    I will do a full write up later with an A-B comparison of the 2 pads if anyone is interested in my findings.


----------



## joseph69

aws soul said:


> Finally my ttvj original & deluxe flats have arrived.
> Listening to Tears For Fears - Elemental (Album) - with the deluxe flats on my RS-2e , sound is incredible right now as i type this.    I will do a full write up later with an A-B comparison of the 2 pads if anyone is interested in my findings.


 
 I'm interested in hearing your opinion between the sound differences with the original and deluxe flat pads.


----------



## HarveySwick

joseph69 said:


> I'm interested in hearing your opinion between the sound differences with the original and deluxe flat pads.




I'm also definitely intersted as well as I'm debating buying the original or the deluxe pads.


----------



## headfry

A tip - especially if listening through a good but not great dac/amp
is to try eq with Grado's.... lately my SR80e's have been sounding dull
and mushy straight out of my iPhone - a gentle U shaped eq from 
Captune has made my everything sound great again!


----------



## joseph69

IIRC, I had read that the deluxe pads have more density than the original.


----------



## joseph69

"a gentle U shaped eq from
 Captune has made my everything sound great *again*!"
  
 All of the sudden out of no where they didn't sound good?
  
I'm asking because I had this issue with my 325is losing their detail in the mid-upper frequencies and sounding muddy/veiled. I sent them to Grado for service and they came back alive and kicking again.


----------



## headfry

No they sound perfectly fine. - I listen
at low volumes and just got bored with their sig -
with appropriate eq they sound as good as ever!

BTW, I sometimes eq my 325e's.... to subtly eq down the treble...
again Captune works well and sounds great!


----------



## Dana Reed

davida said:


> While I've only heard the GS1000e twice it was not a sound that I really had to get, to me the PS500e would be something I would consider first.  I have a HE-560 and 400i, at the $250 price the 400i seems to go for these days its a good bargain but I still like the HE-560 at $650-800 that they go for.  You will also need to consider an amp if you go for a planar, I didn't feel like the Vali2 drove the HE-560 properly.  If you want to say within the Grado sound but want to try other drivers there is the Elleven Acoustica Ypsilon S2 and R1 that have just been released that are very impressive since I've completed the builds a few days ago, a revised Nhoord Red (on order) and the Symphones V7.
> 
> Sold my HD-600 a few months back once I built the Ypsilon, better sounding and easier to drive.


 

 Thanks for the info.  Do you think that the Magni2Uber drives the 560 better?  I have one of those as well.  On paper it looks like it has ~2x the power at the impedance of the 560 compared to the Vali2


----------



## ruthieandjohn

greenbow said:


> There's a bit of concern from one GS1000e owner on this thread, about being a bit bass light. Plus they took forever to run-in. I don't recall however if in the end after running-in, whether the bass met the GS1000i bass level.


 

 I am at least one GS1000e owner on this thread with concern about the GS1000e.
  
 I have had mine for 22 months, and it continued to improve over 200 hours of burn-in!  That is a LOT, so be patient.
  
 I love its sound and I use it a lot.  However, it still does not come up to the level of my GS1000i, or my PS1000e, or my PS1000, or my GH1 (with L or G cush), or my RS2e, or my RS1, or the GS2000e I borrowed....  The problem is really only highlighted in side-by-side comparisons with these other Grados, The bass, while taut, seems "tubby," that is, having a persistent pitched tone to it regardless of actual pitch, as if it were heard from the end of a tube that applied its own resonant frequency (perhaps like from the bottom of a barrel).  It is not overpowering, and I only notice it in direct comparison, but even now, it is still there.
  
 Here are some three-way comparisons I have made of the GS1000e to other Grados, for more detail (might have to scroll a bit in the page to find my review):
  
Grado PS1000 / Grado HP1000 / Grado GS1000e
Grado GH1 w G Cush / Grado GS1000e (w > 250 hrs use) / Joseph Grado HP1000
Grado GS1000i / Grado RS2e / Grado GS1000e 
Grado GS1000e / SR 325 / SR325i
Grado GS2000e / Grado GS1000e / Grado GH1/G (added Dec. 8, 2016)


----------



## ruhenheiM

dana reed said:


> I've been a huge Grado fan for a while, since I bought a pair of iGrados about 10 years ago.  Since then I've got a pair of SR80e that I use at work all the time, a pair of SR325e that I use alternately with my HD600 with my home Schiit setup (Vali2/Mimby stack), and a pair of GR8e that I use for nighttime listening.
> 
> I'm saving up for a higher end pair of headphones and am torn between GS1000e, and getting a pair of planars such as the HE560 or even going cheaper and getting the HE400i.  I love the Grado sound, but am curious about different types of drivers, and wondering if I should try a different type before splurging on the Grado top end.  Any Grado fans with experience on planars that have some good advice?


 
  
 if you like grado sound.i mean you love it. you could try other headphones but at the very end you always come back to grado. i only have few experience with planars, mostly vintage orthos, some new high end ortho,and some stats and electret/back electret. currently i'm using ps1000e and theres only hifiman he1000 that almost made me leave from ps1000e. if you looking something in budget. you probably want to consider vintage planars.they really good for the price. stax sr5/x if you looking something almost similar to grado sound. or yahama if you looking something very different from grado. or some vintage rare planars,most of the times they kinda in neutral side spectrum compare with grado. but they kinda hard to get, required damping, and amplifier is a must. so your patience is required 
  
 one thing for sure though with planars.they rarely efficient. so you really need a good amp
  
  
@AWS Soul
 looking forward for your comparison.and btw are they look identical?


----------



## AWS Soul

Original Vs Deluxe  TTVJ Flats
 To begin with the deluxe pads arrived with a red sticker on their bag for identification , also on the back of the deluxe pads is a small circular indent in the foam which also serves as a way to identify them from the non-deluxe pads (original pads).
 Lets go - I removed my S-Cush from my RS-2e and decided to start the experiment with the deluxe pad , now pondering what Artist i wanted to listen too i finally bit the bullet and chose one of my most cherished bands "Tears For Fears".
 Now first off it might help if i tell you what my setup is -
 Dell Inspiron Laptop (Windows 7)- (Hardware)
 IDT high definition audio driver - (Software)
 24 bit / 441000 (Bitrate/Sample rate)
 Spotify Premium (Music Client)
 OGG 320 kbps (Audio Format)
 This setup used with the IDT Driver & its EQ is one heck of a beautiful sound , when i say crystal clear i mean crystal clear.   I have attached a photo of my E.Q .
 OK Lets go again ......
 Tears For Fears - Elemental - Deluxe Pad.
 Instantly i noticed a clarity that is not present with the S-cush , the bass is tight , yet not thumpy , actually it's very controlled and i'm impressed .
 The highs are present & blend beautifully with the lows , and the mids are still shimmering with the famous Grado shimmer ..... but most importantly there is finally meat on the bone.  The thickness of lead guitar notes is there , something that wasn't with the L-Cush , it was there with the S-cush but the notes where veiled.
 The overall sound is slighty darker than the L-Cush & S-Cush but it's incredible.
 Tears For Fears - The Seeds Of Love - Deluxe pad
 Simply put it's the exact same as the above description , so far i'm in love with the deluxe flats , i can see these pads being my permanent pads for my RS-2e.
 The simple fact is ... they put meat on the bone & they thicken the highs with beauty , and that was my main problem with the RS-2e/L-Cush because they lacked in doing so , but that problem is now resoved .
 Now it's time to sadly remove these beautiful deluxe flat pads and slip on the original flat pads.
 Lets go - I listented to the exact same two Albums mentioned above with the exact same hardware/software/audio driver/E.Q.
 Now the bass seems more thumpy , maybe bloated , definitley muffles the overall sound.  The highs are not as defined , but maybe the highs are lost within the bloated bass , yet i don't want to alter my E.Q to reslove this as doing so would invalidate the experiment.
 Now the fact that this E.Q is fine with all my other HP's leads me to conclude that i don't like the original flat pads.
 Maybe i should have listened to them before the deluxe pads , but i doubt that would of altered the outcome.
 Comfort wise the deluxe pad is slighty tougher than the original , yet feels more gripping on the ear which i personally like.
 I am in love with the deluxe flat pad on my RS-2e , i have a winner.
 Maybe one day i'll try the deluxe & original pads on my SR-325e but for now i'm finally head over heels in love with my RS-2e/Deluxe combo.
 I also prefer the S-Cush over the original flat pad.  Maybe i'll try the original pad again tomorrow on fresh ears and see if i hear things differently .
 Thanks for reading guys.


----------



## AWS Soul

ruhenheim said:


> if you like grado sound.i mean you love it. you could try other headphones but at the very end you always come back to grado. i only have few experience with planars, mostly vintage orthos, some new high end ortho,and some stats and electret/back electret. currently i'm using ps1000e and theres only hifiman he1000 that almost made me leave from ps1000e. if you looking something in budget. you probably want to consider vintage planars.they really good for the price. stax sr5/x if you looking something almost similar to grado sound. or yahama if you looking something very different from grado. or some vintage rare planars,most of the times they kinda in neutral side spectrum compare with grado. but they kinda hard to get, required damping, and amplifier is a must. so your patience is required
> 
> one thing for sure though with planars.they rarely efficient. so you really need a good amp
> 
> ...


 

 I've just posted my review buddy ^^^^^^^^^, this should answer your question.


----------



## ruhenheiM

thanks for sharing! 
 haha that combo always works. rs with flat pad. but the new one seems sounds incredible,i already read a few impression of it and most of the time they gave the conclusion just like yours. 
  
 cosmetic wise.if you just look at it. are they looks the same?


----------



## AWS Soul

ruhenheim said:


> thanks for sharing!
> haha that combo always works. rs with flat pad. but the new one seems sounds incredible,i already read a few impression of it and most of the time they gave the conclusion just like yours.
> 
> cosmetic wise.if you just look at it. are they looks the same?


 

 Yes they are identical ,  i actually had to use the light on the back of my mobile phone to see the identification mark (circular indent) of the deluxe pad.


----------



## GreenBow

Just spotted some £10 copy G-cushies.
  
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lovinstar-Headphone-Cushions-RS1I-Replacement/dp/B01MS00PWE/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1484429332&sr=8-6&keywords=grado+ps500e


----------



## ruhenheiM

do anybody here ever tried rupert neve rhnp amplifier with grado?


----------



## HarveySwick

aws soul said:


> [ATTACHMENT=3960]E.Q.JPG (47k. JPG file)[/ATTACHMENT]
> Original Vs Deluxe  TTVJ Flats
> To begin with the deluxe pads arrived with a red sticker on their bag for identification , also on the back of the deluxe pads is a small circular indent in the foam which also serves as a way to identify them from the non-deluxe pads (original pads).
> Lets go - I removed my S-Cush from my RS-2e and decided to start the experiment with the deluxe pad , now pondering what Artist i wanted to listen too i finally bit the bullet and chose one of my most cherished bands "Tears For Fears".
> ...




Thanks for taking the time to write-up a comparison between the two. It sounds like deluxe >>>>>> original flat pads


----------



## tlainhart

ruthieandjohn said:


> I am at least one GS1000e owner on this thread with concern about the GS1000e.
> 
> I have had mine for 22 months, _*and it continued to improve*_ over 200 hours of burn-in!  That is a LOT, so be patient.


 
  
 (emphasis mine)
  
 How so?  I'm a recent GS1000e owner, and the set sounds thin and bright to me - bass-shy.  I'm hoping/looking-forward-to a fattening of the midrange as they break-in - is that realistic?  Hard to know how many hours on them, as they were online dealer demos.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

tlainhart said:


> (emphasis mine)
> 
> How so?  I'm a recent GS1000e owner, and the set sounds thin and bright to me - bass-shy.  I'm hoping/looking-forward-to a fattening of the midrange as they break-in - is that realistic?  Hard to know how many hours on them, as they were online dealer demos.



Mid range flattens, bass tightens, but even so, the concerns I mentioned persisted at over 250 hours and as recently checked as last December, 20 months after getting the headphones.


----------



## DavidA

dana reed said:


> Thanks for the info.  Do you think that the Magni2Uber drives the 560 better?  I have one of those as well.  On paper it looks like it has ~2x the power at the impedance of the 560 compared to the Vali2


 
 I would think the Magni2uber will be a much better choice for the HE-560 but I've never heard it so you might want to ask on the HE-560 thread if anyone tried it.  Some amps that I've tried that pair well are Hugo, Liquid Carbon, Lyr2, G-109, and Gustard H-10.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Anyone compared the Grade 325e to the Beyer T90s.
  
 I was wanting another bright headphone like my Grados but didn't know if the T90s were less bright?
  
 If they are less bright then I wouldn't want to waist my time on them.


----------



## ruhenheiM

tlainhart said:


> (emphasis mine)
> 
> How so?  I'm a recent GS1000e owner, and the set sounds thin and bright to me - bass-shy.  I'm hoping/looking-forward-to a* fattening of the midrange* as they break-in - is that realistic?  Hard to know how many hours on them, as they were online dealer demos.


 
 based on gs1000i, i don't think so.the sound presentation pretty much like it is. if you want to fattening midrange. probably recable or certain amplifier might help.but it's not gonna change drastically anyway
  
  


punkmanmatthew said:


> Anyone compared the Grade 325e to the Beyer T90s.
> 
> I was wanting another bright headphone like my Grados but didn't know if the T90s were less bright?
> 
> If they are less bright then I wouldn't want to waist my time on them.


 
  
 beyerdynamic headphone are not that bright.never tried t90s though. i only have been tried dt770,880,t1,t5p second gen.if you want  something bright that share almost similar grado sound. try old school stax like stax sr-5 gold.


----------



## Philimon

Sr60e still satisfying.


----------



## trellus

Does anyone know if gold cups on an SR325 model ensure that it's the 325i model? 

I'm wanting the 325i which is reputed to be the brightest of Grado's Prestige Series line, and I have the SR325e already, and there's one up for sale in the classifieds here which is gold, but the seller doesn't have original box.

Is the gold color enough?


----------



## cjc

punkmanmatthew said:


> Anyone compared the Grade 325e to the Beyer T90s.
> 
> I was wanting another bright headphone like my Grados but didn't know if the T90s were less bright?
> 
> If they are less bright then I wouldn't want to waist my time on them.


 

 Yes, I compared the two phones just last week and found the Grado 325e was MORE to my liking.
 The new T90 Chrome seemed rather dull sounding, (comfortable to wear though), let down from the beginning.
 I much prefer the better balance from my DT-880 600 ohm the T90's.
 I also compared the 325e to the PS500e and I think the 325e has much better & more BASS than the PS500e.


----------



## dr cornelius

aws soul said:


> I've just posted my review buddy ^^^^^^^^^, this should answer your question.


 

 Thanks for the review - never thought of using flat pads on RS2e’s...


----------



## Bengkia369

cjc said:


> Yes, I compared the two phones just last week and found the Grado 325e was MORE to my liking.
> The new T90 Chrome seemed rather dull sounding, (comfortable to wear though), let down from the beginning.
> I much prefer the better balance from my DT-880 600 ohm the T90's.
> I also compared the 325e to the PS500e and I think the 325e has much better & more BASS than the PS500e.




If you like Grado house sound, Beyerdynamic DT series will bore you, I'm damn sure!


----------



## Gippy

tlainhart said:


> I'm a recent GS1000e owner, and the set sounds thin and bright to me - bass-shy.  I'm hoping/looking-forward-to a fattening of the midrange as they break-in - is that realistic?  Hard to know how many hours on them, as they were online dealer demos.


 
  
 GS2000e owner. The 50mm driver Grados are bass light and I could honestly see someone preferring the GS1000i over the GS1000e. (The GS2000e has 4 vented holes in the driver yet still has less bass than the 40mm PS1000 which had only 2 vented holes.) I've now had 300+ hours on mine and noticeable burn-in stopped after 50. Burn-in smoothed the treble, removing its graininess, but the bass and mids were still not up to my liking. Check the GS2000e thread; I have a gut feeling that my EQ settings may work for you.
  
 The other solution is to try L-cushions but that kills the main selling point of the GS headphones -- the super-wide soundstage.


----------



## joseph69

trellus said:


> Does anyone know if gold cups on an SR325 model ensure that it's the 325i model?
> I'm wanting the 325i which is reputed to be the brightest of Grado's Prestige Series line, and I have the SR325e already, and there's one up for sale in the classifieds here which is gold, but the seller doesn't have original box.
> Is the gold color enough?


 
 Yes the gold cup 325 is definitely an (i) series which was introduced for their 50th Anniversary in 2003. Before the gold color the 325 was black.


----------



## Bengkia369

Using a SR325e, sounds really good!.


----------



## trellus

Thanks, Jospeh! That's the answer I was looking for. 



joseph69 said:


> Yes the gold cup 325 is definitely an (i) series which was introduced for their 50th Anniversary in 2003. Before the gold color the 325 was black.


----------



## joseph69

trellus said:


> Thanks, Jospeh! That's the answer I was looking for.


 
 Your welcome!


----------



## CH23

bengkia369 said:


> Using a SR325e, sounds really good!.


 
  
 i see you have the transport layer on top of the screen protector still on there...

 Apart from that, that looks like a nice player. nice headphones too


----------



## Bengkia369

ch23 said:


> i see you have the transport layer on top of the screen protector still on there...
> 
> 
> Apart from that, that looks like a nice player. nice headphones too




Thanks, Grado really great I really love them so far I have GS1000e, PS500 and SR325e.


----------



## ruhenheiM

trellus said:


> Thanks, Jospeh! That's the answer I was looking for.


 
  
 try ask the seller if it's original.there's no modification. and if he could provide a close up photo to the driver side area.where the part of the plastic that hold grado driver being glued to the metal cup.just make sure there's no visible scratches. the gold cup is the only indicator for the famous brightest treble grado sr325 50th anniversary. but some people modified their sr325 gold edition change the cup to a wood housing and selling the metal cup.some people do the grado ps series style modification (wood+metal combination) on their sr325 gold.


----------



## HarveySwick

I got the 225e's in today. I've been sitting at my dining room table for about 2 hours now switching back and forth between the 225e and 325e (the 80e is boxed up. I love the sound and I'm sticking with either the 225e or 325e).

This one is a toughie. I actually think I prefer the 225e over the 325e despite admitting that the 325e is a "better" headphone. The highs of the 325e just slightly bother me at higher volumes, whereas the 225e's don't. But I think he 325e is "better" as far as sound stage. (I'm a super noob so I hope you guys aren't cringing). But this is the first time I've really been critically listening instead of just sitting back and enjoying music. Listening to about 20 seconds of a song repeatedly while switching between headphones to try to distinguish a vocalist's diaphragm. 

And I want to like the 325e's more, but I keep just going back to the 225e's and really enjoying them more.

Before listening to the 225e's, I wouldn't say the 325e's are overly harsh, but after listening to them again compared with the 225e, I feel like the 225e has the detail I really like without any bite of the highs that I get from the 325e's. 

I'm going to have to give this the full 30 day comparison.


----------



## headfry

- looking forward to your impressions, but so far and for your use, it looks like the 225e's provide the more pleasing sound for you.
  
 Burn in and time may change your opinion, also don't forget about the option of using a judicious amount of eq
 to tailor the sound more to your liking.


----------



## ruhenheiM

harveyswick said:


> I got the 225e's in today. I've been sitting at my dining room table for about 2 hours now switching back and forth between the 225e and 325e (the 80e is boxed up. I love the sound and I'm sticking with either the 225e or 325e).
> 
> This one is a toughie. I actually think I prefer the 225e over the 325e despite admitting that the 325e is a "better" headphone. The highs of the 325e just slightly bother me at higher volumes, whereas the 225e's don't. But I think he 325e is "better" as far as sound stage. (I'm a super noob so I hope you guys aren't cringing). But this is the first time I've really been critically listening instead of just sitting back and enjoying music. Listening to about 20 seconds of a song repeatedly while switching between headphones to try to distinguish a vocalist's diaphragm.
> 
> ...


 
  
 that's all right. just give em some time. i've been gradohead around 10 years probably.and i always encountered people talking about the treble on sr325 especially the gold one.that's why people mention it to you.those treble probably not for  everyone.but just give it more time.who knows.but from your initial impression.i think you really want to save up and go for rs2/1


----------



## HeavenNotes

bengkia369 said:


> If you like Grado house sound, Beyerdynamic DT series will bore you, I'm damn sure!


 
 Hello.  I remember my experience with Beyerdynamic and  the soud was too "thin" and lazy when you love the Grado "hiper fast" and with "body" sound. But as always you will read here, everybody has different "sound signature".  What I have discovered is that I enjoy to change my HP depending of my mood and what music I want to listen.


----------



## tlainhart

gippy said:


> GS2000e owner. The 50mm driver Grados are bass light and I could honestly see someone preferring the GS1000i over the GS1000e. (The GS2000e has 4 vented holes in the driver yet still has less bass than the 40mm PS1000 which had only 2 vented holes.) I've now had 300+ hours on mine and noticeable burn-in stopped after 50. Burn-in smoothed the treble, removing its graininess, but the bass and mids were still not up to my liking. Check the GS2000e thread; I have a gut feeling that my EQ settings may work for you.
> 
> The other solution is to try L-cushions but that kills the main selling point of the GS headphones -- the super-wide soundstage.


 
 Thanks, and thanks to @joseph69 , @ruhenheiM and others for your response.  I look forward to the graininess leaving - tenor saxes don't sound great at the moment.  I do associate "mids" with Grado, as that's been my experience with their phono cartridges, so I'm missing that.
  
 The drivers do seem bass light to me, and had me wondering if the 'G' cushions that I have on these might need replacing.  I've only replaced Grado cushions ('S' and 'L') on my other phones when they started to flake bits of foam - my 'G' cushions seem stable.  Which begs the question - other than physical deterioration, are there other signs that indicate that a cushion may need replacing?


----------



## trellus

Fellow Grado-heads,

Have any of you tried the Marshal Major II Bluetooth headphones? 

I'm hoping they have a Grado-like tuning because they look so boss and are branded by a guitar amplifier company, so...


----------



## Bengkia369

harveyswick said:


> I got the 225e's in today. I've been sitting at my dining room table for about 2 hours now switching back and forth between the 225e and 325e (the 80e is boxed up. I love the sound and I'm sticking with either the 225e or 325e).
> 
> This one is a toughie. I actually think I prefer the 225e over the 325e despite admitting that the 325e is a "better" headphone. The highs of the 325e just slightly bother me at higher volumes, whereas the 225e's don't. But I think he 325e is "better" as far as sound stage. (I'm a super noob so I hope you guys aren't cringing). But this is the first time I've really been critically listening instead of just sitting back and enjoying music. Listening to about 20 seconds of a song repeatedly while switching between headphones to try to distinguish a vocalist's diaphragm.
> 
> ...




SR325e driven with a good tube amp like Cypher Labs Trio will not have that harsh treble that you experiencing.


----------



## DavidA

harveyswick said:


> I got the 225e's in today. I've been sitting at my dining room table for about 2 hours now switching back and forth between the 225e and 325e (the 80e is boxed up. I love the sound and I'm sticking with either the 225e or 325e).
> 
> This one is a toughie. I actually think I prefer the 225e over the 325e despite admitting that the 325e is a "better" headphone. The highs of the 325e just slightly bother me at higher volumes, whereas the 225e's don't. But I think he 325e is "better" as far as sound stage. (I'm a super noob so I hope you guys aren't cringing). But this is the first time I've really been critically listening instead of just sitting back and enjoying music. Listening to about 20 seconds of a song repeatedly while switching between headphones to try to distinguish a vocalist's diaphragm.
> 
> ...


 
 I started with the 325e and after 3 weeks sent them back and got the 225e for the same reason of the 325e being a bit harsh in the 4-5khz range.  I've since modded my 225e with dynamat and sorbothane which actually makes so much more enjoyable, better bass, smoother mids and highs.  With the mods the 225e are great but they still don't catch up to the RS2e in details and smoothness but to me the sound is more fun and musical.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have the non bluetooth version and find the sound quite thin not at all lively like the Grado headphones


----------



## trellus

The Marshal Major II wired, you mean?  That's a bummer... from what I've read, the BT version have a tad more bass when used wirelessly over wire, but "quite thin" doesn't sound so good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thanks for the info, though... I wanted to like them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


hungrypanda said:


> I have the non bluetooth version and find the sound quite thin not at all lively like the Grado headphones


----------



## Douger333

325's probably need major break-in... I have original 325's, not i's or e's, and I did not keep track but I estimate at least 75 hours, possibly over 100 hours, and then they are great!
 Definitely hard to take until then though...


----------



## joseph69

douger333 said:


> 325's probably need major break-in... I have original 325's, not i's or e's, and I did not keep track but I estimate at least 75 hours, possibly over 100 hours, and then they are great!
> Definitely hard to take until then though...


 
 Definitely agree. The more burn-in/brain burn-in the better these will continue to sound. I just received my Holo Spring DAC Level 3 and I'm making sure everything is working properly while listening to it with my 325is via GS-Xmk2 without a trace of any sibilance what so ever.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Well, with the new year, I'm going in a few different directions in audio...so I'm sadly selling my great condition PS1000e headphones (with all the fixings!). In case anyone is interested, please see my signature below. They are priced to sell!
  
 Thanks!


----------



## joseph69

macedonianhero said:


> Well, with the new year, I'm going in a few different directions in audio...so I'm sadly selling my great condition PS1000e headphones (with all the fixings!). In case anyone is interested, please see my signature below. They are priced to sell!
> 
> Thanks!


 
  GLWS that's a steal!
  
 I wouldn't think it's another headphone being you have a real nice selection already.
 2-channel speaker system? 
 5.1 or 7.1 home theater system?


----------



## MacedonianHero

joseph69 said:


> GLWS that's a steal!
> 
> I wouldn't think it's another headphone being you have a real nice selection already.
> 2-channel speaker system?
> 5.1 or 7.1 home theater system?


 
 Looking into a TV upgrade and home theater expenditures.


----------



## whirlwind

Understandable Peter.
  
 I may be going to sell my semi-vintage RS1 to help fund another purchase.
  
 Every time that I think about selling them, I put them on and say...wow, these are good....lol
  
 It is an RS1 kind of night tonight with some nice blues music.
  

  
 Listening to Devon Allman - Ragged & Dirty
  
 Jay, if you don't have this album....get it


----------



## Cdog

Let me preface this with I'm no stranger to audiophilia, I am however new to world of headphones.
  
 I started with the 558 Sennheiser. Many times I feel like I'm missing something? Lively they ain't. While I've had my Grado 225e's for a short time, I'm impressed.
  
 The bass ain't likely to rock anyone's world, still it's quite sufficient for my application. It's the mids that are up front without being the least bit harsh that impress me the most.
  
 Even at moderate levels many output sources bombard my ears with painful piercing upper mids. My Sennheiser 558's are buttery smooth, but don't compare with the 225e's ability to painlessly deliver everything except the excessive bass thump so many want. Detailed, clear, no fatigue.
  
 I'm sold on these. Include me in the Grado Fan Club!


----------



## ruhenheiM

hi cdog! congrats
  
 welcome to the club


----------



## jaywillin

cdog said:


> Let me preface this with I'm no stranger to audiophilia, I am however new to world of headphones.
> 
> I started with the 558 Sennheiser. Many times I feel like I'm missing something? Lively they ain't. While I've had my Grado 225e's for a short time, I'm impressed.
> 
> ...


 
  
 i was into high performance for quite a while before i came to the headphone world, i really didn't like listening with headphones at all, it felt too closed in, limited, no space, 
 well then my "domestic" situation changed, i had a wife and stepkids to consider, so my journey into personal audio began.
 welcome to the club and enjoy the ride !
  
 oh, and i forgot, if you like a little soul to your music, grado does that pretty damn good !


----------



## HarveySwick

Repost from the e series thread:

I had the 80e, 225e and 325e at my house for a week. I kept the 225e's and returned the other two. I sent the 80e's back first because if I kept them, I know I'd end up eventually wanting a higher model in the Prestige Series and then end up not using the 80e's. I chose the 225e's in the end because, for whatever reason, my ears started hurting after listening to the 325e's for a little while whereas they didn't with the 225e's. Additionally, I felt like the weight of the metal cups made the 325e's shift around on my head unless I kept perfectly still and straight up where I didn't get that at all with the 225e's. I feel like I definitely picked the perfect pair for me in that line and glad I was able to audition the three of them at home.

Now I'm trying to decide between two portable DAC/Amp combos (or something else). I bought the Dragonfly Red and use it with my iPad/iPhone 6 right now and stream Spotify Premium. Do I keep this setup for the time being until I can upgrade to something bigger/better in the future or return it within the 30 days and buy the Chord Mojo? From what I've been reading, it seems the Chord Mojo is a pretty good all-in-one and will serve me well. I've also thought about the Little Dot+ after receiving a great recommendation for it.

The reason I'm considering going to the Mojo instead of the DF Red is that my other headphones are HE-400i's (and possibly considering a swap for HD650's) so they need more power than I think the DF Red is capable of delivering. I'm kind of leaning towards returning the DF Red and getting the Chord Mojo because I'm moving in the spring and I don't want too many components to have to pack up and move. Additionally, right now I mainly listen to music in bed or on the couch so portability would be key. I've heard the Chord Mojo could be my end game for awhile and I'd be satisifed wih the output. But it's also $300 more than the DF Red.

Chord Mojo or Dragonfly Red or something else?

Thoughts/opinions?


----------



## musiclvr

@Cdog Welcome to the club! Now let's see how long until you get the itch for, let's say, RS2e?


----------



## musiclvr

harveyswick said:


> Repost from the e series thread:
> 
> I had the 80e, 225e and 325e at my house for a week. I kept the 225e's and returned the other two. I sent the 80e's back first because if I kept them, I know I'd end up eventually wanting a higher model in the Prestige Series and then end up not using the 80e's. I chose the 225e's in the end because, for whatever reason, my ears started hurting after listening to the 325e's for a little while whereas they didn't with the 225e's. Additionally, I felt like the weight of the metal cups made the 325e's shift around on my head unless I kept perfectly still and straight up where I didn't get that at all with the 225e's. I feel like I definitely picked the perfect pair for me in that line and glad I was able to audition the three of them at home.
> 
> ...




I truly enjoy using my Chord Mojo as a source and as. dac/amp with all my headphones. I also love that I can run an optical line in from my XBox One/Tv to and listen in hi-def. I also like to run two line outs for when I have a friend over to listen on two seperate amps with. Just a couple reasons why I would choose the Mojo over there Red DF. I'm sure sound is superior to the Red as well also having its own power supply keeps from the sources non audiophile grade components from dirtying up the noise floor. Just my .02


----------



## Dana Reed

harveyswick said:


> Repost from the e series thread:
> 
> I had the 80e, 225e and 325e at my house for a week. I kept the 225e's and returned the other two. I sent the 80e's back first because if I kept them, I know I'd end up eventually wanting a higher model in the Prestige Series and then end up not using the 80e's. I chose the 225e's in the end because, for whatever reason, my ears started hurting after listening to the 325e's for a little while whereas they didn't with the 225e's. Additionally, I felt like the weight of the metal cups made the 325e's shift around on my head unless I kept perfectly still and straight up where I didn't get that at all with the 225e's. I feel like I definitely picked the perfect pair for me in that line and glad I was able to audition the three of them at home.
> 
> ...


 
 I haven't tried either of those, but I've really liked the Oppo HA-2 with both my 325e and HD600.  Right now I'm torn between going for a pair of GS1000e or 2000e, or trying some planar magnetics like the HE560.


----------



## SPdubs

Quote:


harveyswick said:


> Repost from the e series thread:
> 
> I had the 80e, 225e and 325e at my house for a week. I kept the 225e's and returned the other two. I sent the 80e's back first because if I kept them, I know I'd end up eventually wanting a higher model in the Prestige Series and then end up not using the 80e's. I chose the 225e's in the end because, for whatever reason, my ears started hurting after listening to the 325e's for a little while whereas they didn't with the 225e's. Additionally, I felt like the weight of the metal cups made the 325e's shift around on my head unless I kept perfectly still and straight up where I didn't get that at all with the 225e's. I feel like I definitely picked the perfect pair for me in that line and glad I was able to audition the three of them at home.
> 
> ...


 
  
 We sell gobs of the DFly Reds. It's also my main DAC, as my rig is mostly vinyl. We brought in a demo Mojo recently and, for my personal preference, I found the DFly to be much more "fun." The Mojo absolutely added some depth and a bit of detail so I can definitely attest to it's sound quality, but I found it far too polite. Synonymous with, say, the Sennheiser "veil" that people attach to the HD650's. For the extra $300 I don't see myself making the change. 
  
 If you stick with the DFly, I highly recommend adding the Jitterbug filter. It's subtle, but it will take some noise out of the USB system.
  
 Another route could be one of the lower Astell and Kern units? For $599 you can get the AK70 and have a one box portable that will double as a USB DAC at home. Plus balanced output and Tidal over wifi. Then you can rewire your 225's for balanced 
  
  
 -S


----------



## SHAMuuu

spdubs said:


> Quote:
> 
> We sell gobs of the DFly Reds. It's also my main DAC, as my rig is mostly vinyl. We brought in a demo Mojo recently and, for my personal preference, I found the DFly to be much more "fun." The Mojo absolutely added some depth and a bit of detail so I can definitely attest to it's sound quality, but I found it far too polite. Synonymous with, say, the Sennheiser "veil" that people attach to the HD650's. For the extra $300 I don't see myself making the change.
> 
> ...



The df red with amp makes the df act like preamp right? 

Does it have both amp and preamp built in along with DAC?

IF CAN clarify please thanks


----------



## SPdubs

shamuuu said:


> The df red with amp makes the df act like preamp right?
> 
> Does it have both amp and preamp built in along with DAC?
> 
> IF CAN clarify please thanks


 
  
  
 It is indeed a DAC/preamp/headamp. The Red has a 2.1 volt output, which helps it better drive headphones directly, but it is still limited in what it can do for high impedance cans, planars, etc.
  
 If you are connecting the DFly output to a preamp/integrated/head amp, you would just set source volume to 100 and use the amp's volume control for listening.
  
  
 -S


----------



## SHAMuuu

@SPdubs

Tank you good sir


----------



## AWS Soul

Anyone willing to trade a pair of official Grado G-Cush for my TTVJ Original flats ??  , I've only used the TTVJ original flats for about 2 hours and they are in excellent condition.     
 I only use my deluxe flats , so there is no place for the original flats on any of my HP's.   
 I'm in the U.K by the way.


----------



## ruhenheiM

aws soul said:


> Anyone willing to trade a pair of official Grado G-Cush for my TTVJ Original flats ??  , I've only used the TTVJ original flats for about 2 hours and they are in excellent condition.
> I only use my deluxe flats , so there is no place for the original flats on any of my HP's.
> I'm in the U.K by the way.


 
  
 with g-cush. you're going to have a complete set of grado pads if i'm not mistaken?


----------



## AWS Soul

ruhenheim said:


> with g-cush. you're going to have a complete set of grado pads if i'm not mistaken?


 
 Yes sir ,  well minus the original flat , but i will have the deluxe .     So yes i will be complete.
 To import flats from TTVJ we also get a custom charge when they arrive in the U.K so it is a good chance for someone in the U.K to have a pair without the £20 customs charge put on top.
 I believe that will balance out the cost of a new G-Cush UK prices.


----------



## HarveySwick

spdubs said:


> Quote:
> 
> We sell gobs of the DFly Reds. It's also my main DAC, as my rig is mostly vinyl. We brought in a demo Mojo recently and, for my personal preference, I found the DFly to be much more "fun." The Mojo absolutely added some depth and a bit of detail so I can definitely attest to it's sound quality, but I found it far too polite. Synonymous with, say, the Sennheiser "veil" that people attach to the HD650's. For the extra $300 I don't see myself making the change.
> 
> ...




Good suggestion on the DAP. I was considering going that route instead. The problem is, I was going to return the DF Red to use the $200 to put towards the Mojo. I think it's just a power issue I'm having with the DF Red. It's no problem using it with my PC, but it doesn't get really loud wih my iPad and read it doesn't power HD650's or other power demanding headphones.


----------



## AWS Soul

Decided to try the TTVJ deluxe flat pads on my SR-325e ,  and all i can say is ...WOW .   
 Dare i say i prefer it to my RS-2e / deluxe flats ??  , i don't know ,  but it's pretty damn close.  
 The bass is deep yet tight , the mids are sparkling , the highs are a perfect compliment to the lows ,  this combination works so beautifully.

 These TTVJ deluxe pads are incredible , if you haven't tried them then i seriously suggest you get them while you can ,  they are magnificent.
 I'm going to buy another two pairs so all my Grado's can have their own clothing.

 Interestingly i tried the L-Cush today on both my RS-2e & SR-325e and i found it to be horrible in sound ,  i guess my ears have adapted to the deluxe flats or simply put ........the deluxe flat is a better pad for the Grado models that i own.

 Any thoughts on this ???


----------



## HarveySwick

Thanks for the review. I really want to hear the deluxe pads on my 225e's. Someone else in the thread also recommended EarZonk G Cush on the 225e's.


----------



## ruhenheiM

@AWS Soul
 from my experience. i also prefer flat pad to bowl pad. although it was ttvj flat pad not the deluxe one. but lately i prefer g-cush just because it's comfort. i could listen for hours


----------



## AWS Soul

I'm also finding there is more out of the head sound on my SR-325e than my RS-2e.   I don't know if the aluminum cups are bigger than the wooden cups (more space in the chamber),  or it's the material itself that is creating the effect , but the SR-325e clearly have more sound in the cups than in the head , if you know what i mean.     Hard to explain i guess.
 I love both these Grado's , but today i discovered that the RS-2e is not a replacement or an upgrade from the SR-325e ,  it is a totally different headphone all together.     I need both these HP's in my life.
 So i really recommend not to sell one to replace with the other


----------



## AWS Soul

harveyswick said:


> Thanks for the review. I really want to hear the deluxe pads on my 225e's. Someone else in the thread also recommended EarZonk G Cush on the 225e's.


 

 I've never tried a G-Cush , but it is something that is on my agenda as i too really want to hear them.    I also have never heard the 225e neither , but that is on my agenda aswell  .    
 I'm very dubious of these EZ pads , as i once had some fake L-Cush and they were trash sounding , they just trapped the bass and eliminated every frequency that makes Grado sound like Grado.


----------



## AWS Soul

ruhenheim said:


> @AWS Soul
> from my experience. i also prefer flat pad to bowl pad. although it was ttvj flat pad not the deluxe one. but lately i prefer g-cush just because it's comfort. i could listen for hours


 

 What model Grado do you use your G-Cush buddy ??


----------



## ruhenheiM

aws soul said:


> What model Grado do you use your G-Cush buddy ??


 
 ps1000e haha. i know that's not fair comparison. but i do have sr100, modded sr60 and i used to have rs1 button.  i have flat,bowl,g cush, and comfy pad. and i prefer flat pad for all of them. even with my friend sr325 gold. i think flat pad sound the best. however recently i couldn't enjoy flat pad that much because after one hour my ears start hurting. with g-cush it's really comfort.but after a while you really wonder why not just go for gs/ps series. the tuning for prestige and reference series are not perfect for g-cush. it's not sound horrible but you get better sound with flat pad or bowl pad. g-cush for prestige/reference series mainly just for comfort


----------



## AWS Soul

ruhenheim said:


> ps1000e haha. i know that's not fair comparison. but i do have sr100, modded sr60 and i used to have rs1 button.  i have flat,bowl,g cush, and comfy pad. and i prefer flat pad for all of them. even with my friend sr325 gold. i think flat pad sound the best. however recently i couldn't enjoy flat pad that much because after one hour my ears start hurting. with g-cush it's really comfort.but after a while you really wonder why not just go for gs/ps series. the tuning for prestige and reference series are not perfect for g-cush. it's not sound horrible but you get better sound with flat pad or bowl pad. g-cush for prestige/reference series mainly just for comfort


 
 I guess my next step is one of king pins of the Grado line up ,  i might aswell hear the G-Cush for what it's designed to do rather than trying to manipulate another models sound , know what i mean ??
 I've got my eyes on the GS-2000 next,


----------



## DavidA

aws soul said:


> Decided to try the TTVJ deluxe flat pads on my SR-325e ,  and all i can say is ...WOW .
> Dare i say i prefer it to my RS-2e / deluxe flats ??  , i don't know ,  but it's pretty damn close.
> The bass is deep yet tight , the mids are sparkling , the highs are a perfect compliment to the lows ,  this combination works so beautifully.
> 
> ...


 
  


ruhenheim said:


> @AWS Soul
> from my experience. i also prefer flat pad to bowl pad. although it was ttvj flat pad not the deluxe one. but lately i prefer g-cush just because it's comfort. i could listen for hours


 

 ​I'm one that can't stand any flats, Grado, TTVJ or Earzonk, just to uncomfortable for me.  I also like the sound with G pads better than the flats and with the L pads it depends on the headphone.  Since my 225e is modded it might be a reason why the G pads sound better to me.  The other headphones like my RS2e sounds better with the G pads versus the stock L pads and the Ypsilon and Nhoord driver builds that I have built are tuned with dynamat, sorbothane and felt with G pads in use.


----------



## SPdubs

harveyswick said:


> Good suggestion on the DAP. I was considering going that route instead. The problem is, I was going to return the DF Red to use the $200 to put towards the Mojo. I think it's just a power issue I'm having with the DF Red. It's no problem using it with my PC, but it doesn't get really loud wih my iPad and read it doesn't power HD650's or other power demanding headphones.


 
  
 Ya that's where I always run into trouble with customers using stuff like the 650's. 
  
 Not that I'm trying hard to downplay the Mojo, but if you ran a DFly with an O2 amp, you'd have quite the reasonably priced and sized setup.
  
 -S


----------



## joseph69

aws soul said:


> I guess my next step is one of king pins of the Grado line up , * i might aswell hear the G-Cush for what it's designed to do rather than trying to manipulate another models sound* , know what i mean ??
> I've got my eyes on the GS-2000 next,


 
 +1


----------



## ruhenheiM

https://vimeo.com/194658219


----------



## beancakes

Newbies here, exploring Grasp headphones, still deciding T70 hd650 and Grasp. May I ask are all the SR(Pretisge) series, ps500e, rs2e using the same type of 44mm driver ?


----------



## beancakes

I mean Grado headphones.


----------



## joseph69

beancakes said:


> Newbies here, exploring Grasp headphones, still deciding T70 hd650 and Grasp. May I ask are all the SR(Pretisge) series, ps500e, rs2e using the same type of 44mm driver ?


 
 SR60-325/RS2/PS500 use 44mm drivers.
 RS1e/GS1000&2000/PS1000 use 50mm drivers.


----------



## beancakes

Thanks for the queries on 44mm drivers. The Ps500e and RS2e is 2 times and more from the 325e. How different is the driver ? It is on the sound tuning ?


----------



## ruhenheiM

not sure if the drivers are the same but they do sound different from each others. and pretty much all model still share similar grado sound signature


----------



## ruhenheiM

@joseph69
 may i ask you something? from ps1000e which stax suit you most? 009 or 007?


----------



## AWS Soul

davida said:


> ​I'm one that can't stand any flats, Grado, TTVJ or Earzonk, just to uncomfortable for me.  I also like the sound with G pads better than the flats and with the L pads it depends on the headphone.  Since my 225e is modded it might be a reason why the G pads sound better to me.  The other headphones like my RS2e sounds better with the G pads versus the stock L pads and the Ypsilon and Nhoord driver builds that I have built are tuned with dynamat, sorbothane and felt with G pads in use.


 

 Please could you try and explain the RS-2e / G-Cush sound  ,  i'm interested in this .   Thanks


----------



## joseph69

beancakes said:


> Thanks for the queries on 44mm drivers. The Ps500e and RS2e is 2 times and more from the 325e. How different is the driver ? It is on the sound tuning ?


 
 Your welcome.
 I don't quite understand your question, sorry.
  


ruhenheim said:


> @joseph69
> may i ask you something? from ps1000e which stax suit you most? 009 or 007?


 
 Sure,
 I prefer the 009.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> Sure,
> I prefer the 009.


 
  
 does it has to be driven from BHSE? do the KGSSHV could do the work?


----------



## DavidA

aws soul said:


> Please could you try and explain the RS-2e / G-Cush sound  ,  i'm interested in this .   Thanks


 
 The main reason I went to the G pads is for comfort first.  What the G pad changes on the RS2e is it will slightly recess the mids, bring up the bass a touch and not do much to the highs, to me it makes for a better balanced over all sound.  The sound stage / imaging will change from being on stage right in the middle of the band to moving back to the first or second row which to me is more realistic for the music that I listen to but since we all have different hearing and the shape of our ears are different it might not seem like this to you.  FWIW I been just buying 3-4 pairs of cheap G pads of Ebay and finding the ones that sound best to me and at $6/pair its not a costly item.


----------



## GreenBow

Am shocked to only one pair of Grados in the What Hi-Fi Awards for headphones list. They only had the 325e there last year too.
  
 This year:
 Best Home on Ears under £100 -  AKG K92 £50. I mean that's beating the SR60 and SR80e. However I think it's because they have not reviewed the 60e and 80e.
  
 When you look back at their review for the SR60i. They say they wait to see if one day something will knock the might SR60 off the top spot.
http://www.whathifi.com/grado/sr60i/review
  
 Maybe this is why Grado have had a price change though; because competition has come along. As the SR60i was £100 when this review was made. Whereas today in the UK we can get 60e for about £70, and the 80e for about £90.
  
 What Hi-Fi award for Best Headphone £100 to £200 is AKG 500 at £130. However this headphone won a plethora of awards at £250, and has since had price reduction for a long time.
  
 The Grado 325e won best headphone £200 to £400. Which is odd when last year the Shure SRH1540 costing £400, won Best Home on Ears at £300+.
  
  
 Anyway the top spot this year goes to Beyerdynamic T1 2nd Gen, at £850, for best headphone over £400.
  
 It leaves me wondering what they would think of the PS500e if they ever bothered getting round to reviewing it. Quite a few folk have said the PS500e is identical to a GH-1 with smoother mids, or clearer mids, or something. Given folk love the GH-1, that's high praise for the PS500e. .....I was actually a little worried about the PS500e because the PS500 only scored four stars with What Hi-Fi. The comment that concerned me that they said the PS500, "Could do with a touch refinement". Funny really because they quote the PS500 when they talk about using various headphones for reviewing amps etc.
  
 Anyway I am just thinking out loud and not planning on buying any headphones right now.


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheim said:


> does it has to be driven from BHSE? do the KGSSHV could do the work?


 
 PM sent.
  


greenbow said:


> Am shocked to only one pair of Grados in the What Hi-Fi Awards for headphones list. They only had the 325e there last year too.
> 
> This year:
> Best Home on Ears under £100 -  AKG K92 £50. I mean that's beating the SR60 and SR80e. However I think it's because they have not reviewed the 60e and 80e.
> ...


 
 I wouldn't pay any mind to whoever thinks whatever headphone is the "best". From my experience with the so called "best" headphones their all "different" and it comes down to personal preference. Every time I read a review of the latest/greatest headphone (every other month it seems) their "the worlds greatest headphones"…what a joke!


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> PM sent.
> 
> I wouldn't pay any mind to whoever thinks whatever headphone is the "best". From my experience with the so called "best" headphones their all "different" and it comes down to personal preference. Every time I read a review of the latest/greatest headphone (every other month it seems) their "the worlds greatest headphones"…what a joke!


 
  
 thanks joseph! really appreciate it
  
  
 especially when its more pricey and new. it's always ended up as the world best.
  
 and to be fair.what's hi fi, stuff, stereophile has been putting grado headphones in their award in every price bracket for a very long time. i just read them all in 2005. and for the next 6 years, its always been there. and from stereophile it has been ages. so i don't know. maybe they got bored, maybe the sound changed since its new generation and they don't like it.who knows


----------



## NoxNoctum

Need some advice -- I've got a pair of of SR325i that took me a while to find/buy but I do not have a low impedance amp at the moment. Am I risking it using my Lyr (not the version with the gain switch)? I'm listening to it right now and have the dial on a very low position -- am I still putting them at risk? I've been meaning to get a more suitable amp (or the Lyr 2) but am waiting to make some sales on my current gear first.


----------



## ruhenheiM

i dont have lyr. so this is not my first hand experience.but i do have friend of mine using grado sr325 with lyr. his seems to be all right. he using that for about a year but i don't know what happen since then. and yes there's been few problems with lyr in the past. some of my local audio forum friends blew out their headphone with lyr. i think it was ultrasone edition 8. so not sure.you need to ask people in lyr thread or schiit customer service


----------



## fleasbaby

...did anyone else catch this?
  
 https://www.facebook.com/1stlooktv/
  
 Scroll down a little. There was an episode dedicated to Grado.
  
 I'm not sure I could have handled watching her for a full episode, but it would have been nice to hear his responses and perhaps get a video tour of the facilities.


----------



## CH23

fleasbaby said:


> ...did anyone else catch this?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/1stlooktv/
> 
> ...


 
 https://www.facebook.com/1stlooktv/videos/1364361110271592/ link to the post. i tried to link directly to the video, but sadly this does not work (i'm not a fan of loading a facebook page, ever)


----------



## trellus

Got my new SR325i goldies in... from a fellow Head-Fi'er. Can't wait to get home and compare them to the SR325e.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

trellus said:


> Got my new SR325i goldies in... from a fellow Head-Fi'er. Can't wait to get home and compare them to the SR325e.


 
 Beautiful, aren't they?  They are the brightest-sounding of all the Grados, so they are unique in both sight and sound!


----------



## whirlwind

trellus said:


> Got my new SR325i goldies in... from a fellow Head-Fi'er. Can't wait to get home and compare them to the SR325e.


 
 I have always liked the look of the "goldies"


----------



## HarveySwick

Congrats! 

The golds are sweet looking for sure!


----------



## trellus

@ruthieandjohn, yes, indeed, and in fact, I have _you_ to thank for this purchase because it was you who showed off a picture of your multiple Grado SR325 variants (including the goldies) when I posed a question about the difference between the SR325i and SR325is because I was confused as I assumed people were using "325is" as a plural for "325i" rather than the 325is being a different model. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 That's when you showed a pic of your various SR325 models and explained the difference between them.
  
 That, and I've seen in multiple posts your charts which included the SR325i compared to others and winning as the brightest across all the Grado's, and I was _determined_ to get them so I could add them to my small Grado collection.
  
 I dithered on it a few times last year, seeing them going up in the classifieds at least twice last year before pulling the trigger last week -- I was afraid I would not be able to get them if I didn't get them now, as there seem to be a lot fewer of them than the 325is.
  
 Quote:


ruthieandjohn said:


> Beautiful, aren't they?  They are the brightest-sounding of all the Grados, so they are unique in both sight and sound!


----------



## trellus

whirlwind said:


> I have always liked the look of the "goldies"


 

 Me, too!  That's not a small part of why I wanted them -- they're very beautiful, very distinctive.  
  
 That and they're reputed, particularly from what I've heard from @ruthieandjohn to be the brightest of the Grado's and I've been wanting to hear for myself...


----------



## trellus

Yes, very! I recall that you auditioned the 325e and the 80e along with the 225e you ended up keeping.... I can relate to the relative heft of the 325e certainly vs the 80e (which are ridiculously light and I had until I gave them to a friend and just the other was visiting him and I was reminded of their lightness again!)....
  
 As for the brightness of the 325e, I distinctly remember when I first got my 325e's that they were rather starkly bright at first, far brighter than the Alessandro MS2i I have and had been using prior to getting the 325e's, but some of that extreme brightness went away after burn-in.
  
 But... I've never heard a pair of 225e headphones so your experience with them is making me want to try that as well!
  
 Quote:


harveyswick said:


> Congrats!
> 
> The golds are sweet looking for sure!


----------



## stacker45

Hey guys, it's been a while. I had THE worst relapse of Crohn's, I went from 150 to 117 pounds in 6 weeks. Anyway, I feel better now that my doctor got me on massive doses of cortizone. However, I've been known to do crazy things when I'm on these meds...motocross riding, skydiving, and even drag racing.
  
 I have also been known to buy more stuff than usual, while I'm on cortizone. Anyway, long story short, I'm now the proud owner of a pair of Focal Utopia. Don't worry though, I am keeping 6 of my 7 pairs of Grado headphones, and both of my Grado amps. Sadly, I'm affraid that my beloved PS1000 will have to go bring joy to someone who will appreciate them as much as I have.
  
 I can assure you that I still consider myself a member of ''The Dark Side'', after all, I still own 8 Grado products.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

stacker45 said:


> Hey guys, it's been a while. I had THE worst relapse of Crohn's, I went from 150 to 117 pounds in 6 weeks. Anyway, I feel better now that my doctor got me on massive doses of cortizone. However, I've been known to do crazy things when I'm on these meds...motocross riding, skydiving, and even drag racing.
> 
> I have also been known to buy more stuff than usual, while I'm on cortizone. Anyway, long story short, I'm now the proud owner of a pair of Focal Utopia. Don't worry though, I am keeping 6 of my 7 pairs of Grado headphones, and both of my Grado amps. Sadly, I'm affraid that my beloved PS1000 will have to go bring joy to someone who will appreciate them as much as I have.
> 
> I can assure you that I still consider myself a member of ''The Dark Side'', after all, I still own 8 Grado products.


 
 May I be the first to welcome you back!  What would Grado do without your "remember, Grado is a small company making individually-crafted headphones with natural variations in manufacture!?"


----------



## whirlwind

stacker45 said:


> Hey guys, it's been a while. I had THE worst relapse of Crohn's, I went from 150 to 117 pounds in 6 weeks. Anyway, I feel better now that my doctor got me on massive doses of cortizone. However, I've been known to do crazy things when I'm on these meds...motocross riding, skydiving, and even drag racing.
> 
> I have also been known to buy more stuff than usual, while I'm on cortizone. Anyway, long story short, I'm now the proud owner of a pair of Focal Utopia. Don't worry though, I am keeping 6 of my 7 pairs of Grado headphones, and both of my Grado amps. Sadly, I'm affraid that my beloved PS1000 will have to go bring joy to someone who will appreciate them as much as I have.
> 
> I can assure you that I still consider myself a member of ''The Dark Side'', after all, I still own 8 Grado products.


 
 Glad to hear you are doing better.
  
 Congrats on your new headphones.
  
 Nice to see you back.


----------



## HarveySwick

Give them a try. They were my favorites of the three I listened to.


----------



## HarveySwick

stacker45 said:


> Hey guys, it's been a while. I had THE worst relapse of Crohn's, I went from 150 to 117 pounds in 6 weeks. Anyway, I feel better now that my doctor got me on massive doses of cortizone. However, I've been known to do crazy things when I'm on these meds...motocross riding, skydiving, and even drag racing.
> 
> I have also been known to buy more stuff than usual, while I'm on cortizone. Anyway, long story short, I'm now the proud owner of a pair of Focal Utopia. Don't worry though, I am keeping 6 of my 7 pairs of Grado headphones, and both of my Grado amps. Sadly, I'm affraid that my beloved PS1000 will have to go bring joy to someone who will appreciate them as much as I have.
> 
> I can assure you that I still consider myself a member of ''The Dark Side'', after all, I still own 8 Grado products.




Welcome back and hope you are feeling better. I enjoyed reading your posts as I was making my way through this thread.


----------



## trellus

Welcome back, stacker45, I've missed your posts, they've put a smile on my face many times.

And congrats on those Utopia cans! 



stacker45 said:


> Hey guys, it's been a while. I had THE worst relapse of Crohn's, I went from 150 to 117 pounds in 6 weeks. Anyway, I feel better now that my doctor got me on massive doses of cortizone. However, I've been known to do crazy things when I'm on these meds...motocross riding, skydiving, and even drag racing.
> 
> I have also been known to buy more stuff than usual, while I'm on cortizone. Anyway, long story short, I'm now the proud owner of a pair of Focal Utopia.
> 
> I can assure you that I still consider myself a member of ''The Dark Side'', after all, I still own 8 Grado products.


----------



## Audio Addict

stacker45 said:


> Hey guys, it's been a while. I had THE worst relapse of Crohn's, I went from 150 to 117 pounds in 6 weeks. Anyway, I feel better now that my doctor got me on massive doses of cortizone. However, I've been known to do crazy things when I'm on these meds...motocross riding, skydiving, and even drag racing.
> 
> I have also been known to buy more stuff than usual, while I'm on cortizone. Anyway, long story short, I'm now the proud owner of a pair of Focal Utopia. Don't worry though, I am keeping 6 of my 7 pairs of Grado headphones, and both of my Grado amps. Sadly, I'm affraid that my beloved PS1000 will have to go bring joy to someone who will appreciate them as much as I have.
> 
> I can assure you that I still consider myself a member of ''The Dark Side'', after all, I still own 8 Grado products.




Welcome back, I understand the Utopia purchase as mine came last week.


----------



## YtseJamer

stacker45 said:


> Hey guys, it's been a while. I had THE worst relapse of Crohn's, I went from 150 to 117 pounds in 6 weeks. Anyway, I feel better now that my doctor got me on massive doses of cortizone. However, I've been known to do crazy things when I'm on these meds...motocross riding, skydiving, and even drag racing.
> 
> I have also been known to buy more stuff than usual, while I'm on cortizone. Anyway, long story short, I'm now the proud owner of a pair of Focal Utopia. Don't worry though, I am keeping 6 of my 7 pairs of Grado headphones, and both of my Grado amps. Sadly, I'm affraid that my beloved PS1000 will have to go bring joy to someone who will appreciate them as much as I have.
> 
> I can assure you that I still consider myself a member of ''The Dark Side'', after all, I still own 8 Grado products.


 
  
 Welcome back sir!
  
 Did you get the crazy deal at the Black Friday for the Utopia ? ($3300 CAD plus taxes)


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> May I be the first to welcome you back!  What would Grado do without your "remember, Grado is a small company making individually-crafted headphones with natural variations in manufacture!?"


 
 ''Natural variations'' that.s a nice way of putting it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





whirlwind said:


> Glad to hear you are doing better.
> 
> Congrats on your new headphones.
> 
> Nice to see you back.


 
 Thanks Whirl, great to be back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





harveyswick said:


> Welcome back and hope you are feeling better. I enjoyed reading your posts as I was making my way through this thread.


 
 I'm not out of the woods yet, I've only gained 5 pounds so far, and part of it is water retention (a side effect of cortizone), but at least I'm heading in the right direction.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





trellus said:


> Welcome back, @stacker45, I've missed your posts, they've put a smile on my face many times.
> 
> And congrats on those Utopia cans!


 
 Thanks for the kind words. If you would've seen me at 117 pounds, you not only wouldn't have smiled, you probably would've wanted to throw me a telethon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 By the way, the Utopia retails for $5000 in Canada, but because I was too sick to go to my dealer on boxing day, they were nice enough to let me have them for same special price of $3570.


----------



## stacker45

ytsejamer said:


> Welcome back sir!
> 
> Did you get the crazy deal at the Black Friday for the Utopia ? ($3300 CAD plus taxes)


 
  
 $3300 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAN!, what's the mark up on these things!!!, and here I thought I had gotten a good deal at $3570.


----------



## stacker45

audio addict said:


> Welcome back, I understand the Utopia purchase as mine came last week.


 
  
 Congratz! mine were ordered today, but my dealer let me borrow the demo in the mean time.
  
 Are the Utopia living up to your expectation so far?


----------



## Audio Addict

stacker45 said:


> Congratz! mine were ordered today, but my dealer let me borrow the demo in the mean time.
> 
> Are the Utopia living up to your expectation so far?




YES and a bigger YES replacing the standard cable with a WyWires balanced cable.


----------



## YtseJamer

stacker45 said:


> $3300
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes I know, crazy!


----------



## joseph69

trellus said:


> Got my new SR325i goldies in... from a fellow Head-Fi'er. Can't wait to get home and compare them to the SR325e.


 
 Congratulations on your 325i…enjoy!
  


stacker45 said:


> Hey guys, it's been a while. I had THE worst relapse of Crohn's, I went from 150 to 117 pounds in 6 weeks. Anyway, I feel better now that my doctor got me on massive doses of cortizone. However, I've been known to do crazy things when I'm on these meds...motocross riding, skydiving, and even drag racing.
> 
> I have also been known to buy more stuff than usual, while I'm on cortizone. Anyway, long story short, I'm now the proud owner of a pair of Focal Utopia. Don't worry though, I am keeping 6 of my 7 pairs of Grado headphones, and both of my Grado amps. Sadly, I'm affraid that my beloved PS1000 will have to go bring joy to someone who will appreciate them as much as I have.
> 
> I can assure you that I still consider myself a member of ''The Dark Side'', after all, I still own 8 Grado products.


 
Sorry to hear about your misfortunes, but Im definitely glad to see your back and feeling better and heading in the right direction with your health. Also glad to be reading that sense of humor of yours which already has me laughing!
  
Congratulations on your Utopia…enjoy them in good health!


----------



## XLR8

Stacker45, 

Good to see you back.


----------



## ruhenheiM

stacker45 said:


> Hey guys, it's been a while. I had THE worst relapse of Crohn's, I went from 150 to 117 pounds in 6 weeks. Anyway, I feel better now that my doctor got me on massive doses of cortizone. However, *I've been known to do crazy things when I'm on these meds*...motocross riding, skydiving, and even drag racing.
> 
> I have also been known to buy more stuff than usual, while I'm on cortizone. Anyway, long story short, I'm now the proud owner of a pair of Focal Utopia. Don't worry though, I am keeping 6 of my 7 pairs of Grado headphones, and both of my Grado amps.* Sadly, I'm affraid that my beloved PS1000 will have to go bring joy to someone* who will appreciate them as much as I have.
> 
> I can assure you that I still consider myself a member of ''The Dark Side'', after all, I still own 8 Grado products.


 
  
 hi! welcome back. hope you getting better soon
  
 are you sure this is not meds talking?


----------



## Blazer39

trellus said:


> Got my new SR325i goldies in... from a fellow Head-Fi'er. Can't wait to get home and compare them to the SR325e.


 

 would like to know how they compare with SR325e too


----------



## ruthieandjohn

blazer39 said:


> would like to know how they compare with SR325e too


 
*Here* is what I found, comparing the SR325i, SR325is, and SR325e.  Higher numbers are better.


----------



## mn24viii

Looking forward to your comparison. As I remember the 325i(s) they were too bright for me.
But never thought that about the new 325e. They are fantastic headphones!


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm sitting listening to music right now with the 325e's. Absolutely stellar cans.


----------



## musiclvr

hungrypanda said:


> I'm sitting listening to music right now with the 325e's. Absolutely stellar cans.



Just starting my work day. Listen to some tunes for me too!!


----------



## GreenBow

joseph69 said:


> ruhenheim said:
> 
> 
> > does it has to be driven from BHSE? do the KGSSHV could do the work?
> ...


 
  
 Yeah it actually more annoys me when manufacturers claim their equipment is the best in the world. However I don't hold much of a grudge against the hi-fi review magazines. If I want to buy any audio gear I search for reviews on it. Some personal customer opinions always pop up in the searches along with magazine reviews. It's always enjoyable reading customer reviews also.
  
 It gets complicated to me when eg. The Sony Walkman NWZ-A15 gets 4/5-star reviews in What Hi-Fi, but 5/5 star reviews in Hi-Fi Choice.
  
 I always check pro (or magazine) reviews when I am searching for kit though. If it only gets say 2/5 stars then you can be pretty sure it's rubbish. A good way to sort the wheat from the chaff.
  
 While going and auditioning is one way and many say the best. I like to get pro and customer reviews before I do anything. I find it very useful to read between the lines of what they are saying. As an example the Dynaudio Emit M10 speakers. What Hi-fi say they can not believe they cost only £500. You can get lots from that and the bounce and enthusiasm they review with. However often in reviews, it's the information that they miss out that tells us more about the item. Like if they are reviewing something and say it's well detailed, but don't mention tonality. You can bet it's not very neutral sounding. Whereas they hesitate to say negatives about a reviewed item, so as not to upset advertisers in their magazines.  
  
  
 Anyway TLDR:
 What I was actually saying in the post that you replied to was. I am concerned that What Hi-Fi have not reviewed the new SR60e, 80e, and 125e. I think that may be the only reason that AKG have walked away with all the lower end headphone awards. Either Grado have not shipped out examples, or What Hi-Fi have been lazy.
  
 I actually suspect both, of the above. I think Grado are sceptical that they could not take the headphone category awards now. As their lower end headphones are up against the AKG 550, which won zillions of awards at £250. Yet the AKG 550 now cost half that. ...
  
 Then secondly I think What Hi-Fi are being lazy, and I don't like it. Their magazine has slimmed down substantially. Their buyers guide has much less content. Many items like the new PS500e desperately need reviewing but they just don't bother. I think it's because either they are trying to do as little as possible. Or they are almost broke and can not afford to print many pages. Whereas I would buy more of their magazines if they put more content in, like  PS500e review, or an SR125e review - just for fun.
  
 Whereas I like pouring over these magazines as a hobby in itself. Like I have some What Hi-Fi mags from 2009 - 2012, and then some more recently and I bought this months. I jut like looking at and re-reading articles passionately written. E.g. and old Bryston DAC that was punching well above its price, or the old Chord Chordette. Plus I can keep tabs on old gear that I could buy second hand.
  
 Anyway I am well into rambling on territory here. Please don't mind me anyone?


----------



## stacker45

ruhenheim said:


> hi! welcome back. hope you getting better soon
> 
> are you sure this is not meds talking?


 
  
  
  
 Oh and I have been of Oxycodone for 9 months,.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  


xlr8 said:


> Stacker45,
> 
> Good to see you back.


 
  
 It's good to be back.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


joseph69 said:


> Congratulations on your 325i…enjoy!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your misfortunes, but Im definitely glad to see your back and feeling better and heading in the right direction with your health. Also glad to be reading that sense of humor of yours which already has me laughing!
> 
> Congratulations on your Utopia…enjoy them in good health!


 
  
 Thanks Joseph, this was by far the worst Crohns flare up that I've ever went through, especially since I didn't have any pain meds to take the edge off.
  
 I stayed home alone during the holidays. I admit that many tears were shed during that time. I have no family,  so I am especially touched by all the kind words that you guys have wrote me. 
  
 By the way, I thought about buying a pair of 009, I just hope that I won't regret buying the Utopia if I ever get the chance to compare them at the Montréal Hi-Fi show.


----------



## Dana Reed

Well, I decided to skip from the SR325e straight to the GS2000e to save myself some money....
 First day, they're a little thin sounding compared to my 2 year old 325e, but I imagine that will change over the first 50 or so hours.  Even not broken in I still like them more than my HD600, and it's been too long since I tried a pair of HD800 to remember a comparison.  I'll have to borrow those again after these are run in.  The biggest change I notice right away is the expansion of the soundstage.  Definitely bigger than anything I recall hearing before.  Hopefully for my budget this is my endgame headphone, then I'll have money to spend on upgrades to my 20 year old speakers and integrated amp someday.


----------



## HeavenNotes

Hello.
  
  
  
 How to  know if is GS1000 or GS1000i model?  Is there any external difference? Or serial number ?
  
 Thanks


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Oh and I have been of Oxycodone for 9 months,.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry to hear this. Thank God this is in the past, and look forward to a good healthy life which seems to be where you're heading…especially by removing the pain killers, which I'm sure was the hardest part. Glad to hear you're back and doing well, keep it up, it's all good!
  
 I remember when you had the Utopia on loan from your dealer, but I believe at that time you were going to take a break from H-F and didn't get the chance to post your impressions.
 The 009 was some PITA to get to it the point of where it is now, but worth the experience for me in the end! Enjoy the Utopia!
  


heavennotes said:


> Hello.
> How to  know if is GS1000 or GS1000i model?  Is there any external difference? Or serial number ?
> 
> Thanks


 
 I think the GS1K has a 4 conductor cable so the cable would be thinner than the 8 conductor GS1Ki but don't quote me on this as I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## ruhenheiM

heavennotes said:


> Hello.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 box probably a good start
  
 http://www.greghumphries.com/page22/files/img_4567_2.jpg
  
 http://img.canuckaudiomart.com/uploads/large/483288-fosgate_signature_headphone_amp_with_grado_gs1000i.jpg
  
  
 also maybe the rod
  
 http://www.ishootshows.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/grado-gs1000i-headphones-3598.jpg
  
  
 http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c308/muffin9988/2010RobsGradoGS1000006.jpg


----------



## HeavenNotes

Thank you!


----------



## AWS Soul

hungrypanda said:


> I'm sitting listening to music right now with the 325e's. Absolutely stellar cans.


 

 Fully agreed , 325e are magnificent.     I'm actually having a listening session with my SR-80e as i type this , very nice indeed.


----------



## HungryPanda

aws soul said:


> Fully agreed , 325e are magnificent.     I'm actually having a listening session with my SR-80e as i type this , very nice indeed.


 

 The SR-80e's were my first dip into Grados when I got them cheap as they were ex display. Loved them so much I searched and found new GH1's. Then realized I was into Grado bought the SR-325e's. Spoiled for choice now.


----------



## peskypesky

aws soul said:


> Fully agreed , 325e are magnificent.     I'm actually having a listening session with my SR-80e as i type this , very nice indeed.


 

 How do they compare?


----------



## AWS Soul

hungrypanda said:


> The SR-80e's were my first dip into Grados when I got them cheap as they were ex display. Loved them so much I searched and found new GH1's. Then realized I was into Grado bought the SR-325e's. Spoiled for choice now.


 
 Same here buddy , SR-80e was my first Grado , now i own 4 pairs , and i'm adding the 125e to my collection next week  .


----------



## AWS Soul

peskypesky said:


> How do they compare?


 

 All the Grados i own have their own distinctive flavour ,  the SR-80e is a magnificent specimen of a headphone ,  likewise so is the SR- 325e , i love them both.  
 It's not often i listen to my 80e though , so i plugged them in today and wow these are good.


----------



## ruhenheiM

aws soul said:


> All the Grados i own have their own distinctive flavour ,  the SR-80e is a magnificent specimen of a headphone ,  likewise so is the SR- 325e , i love them both.
> It's not often i listen to my 80e though , so i plugged them in today and wow these are good.


 
 you lying to yourself buddy. you know deep down.you won't listen to that headphone anymore. you're going to spend a lot of time with other headphones. but you can't let it go,it was your first love. sometimes loving just simply let the loved one go. let her go buddy


----------



## SHAMuuu

^ its all about the lies to self


----------



## ruhenheiM

shamuuu said:


> ^ its all about the lies to self


 


























 
  
  
  
 btw
 /img/vimeo_logo.png


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheim said:


> you lying to yourself buddy. you know deep down.you won't listen to that headphone anymore. you're going to spend a lot of time with other headphones. but you can't let it go,it was your first love. sometimes loving just simply let the loved one go. let her go buddy


 
 I loved my 80i as well as my 325is but found myself never listening to the 80i (as you mention) but I held onto them because they were my first Grados and I also modded them with Vibrolabs "classic" wooden cups. eventually I decided to give them to some  friends after they were sat in their box in the closet for 2+yrs…now they enjoy them very much and I'm glad their getting use.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> I loved my 80i as well as my 325is but found myself never listening to the 80i (as you mention) but I held onto them because they were my first Grados and I also modded them with Vibrolabs "classic" wooden cups. eventually I decided to give them to some  friends after they were sat in their box in the closet for 2+yrs…now they enjoy them very much and I'm glad their getting use.


 
 you're very brave


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> ruhenheim said:
> 
> 
> > you lying to yourself buddy. you know deep down.you won't listen to that headphone anymore. you're going to spend a lot of time with other headphones. but you can't let it go,it was your first love. sometimes loving just simply let the loved one go. let her go buddy
> ...


 
 I hear you, you want to keep everything, but then you think, these are really good and someone needs to be listening to these!


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> I hear you, you want to keep everything, but then you think, these are really good and someone needs to be listening to these!


 
 Sure, have to get others hooked on Grados!


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Sure, have to get others hooked on Grados!


 
  
 I agree, that's why I'm planning on selling my beloved PS1k. now I have to figure out how much I'm going tu ask for them.
  
 Having bought the Focal Utopia, my head is telling me that I should only keep 2 of my 7 pairs of Grados, my SR80e, wich I like to use with my laptop, and
 I'd also have to keep my Grado GR10e IEMs, wich are my go to Grados, to keep ambiant noises down, when I'm sitting on my patio.
  
 But then my heart shouted, WHAT!, I have reluctantly agreed to let the PS1k go, but you're not thinking of selling you're ultra rare Bushmills, or your overachiving limited edition GH-1, and I know that your classic, buttoned n.o.s. RS1 were the first Grados you ever heard, so these aren't going anywhere, besides, I know you aven't forgotten that it was John who gave you that scoop.
  
 Oh! and if you ever think of parting  with Joseph Grado's holy grail creation, the mighty HP1000, I might just quit on you in the most painfull way I know how!
  
 If this you've found my post particularly stupid, even for me, please keep in mind that my gut doctor referred me to the pain management clinic. I had my first apointment this morning, the anesthesiologist got on a combination of Methadol and duloxetine, so I blame it all on the meds!


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I agree, that's why I'm planning on selling my beloved PS1k. now I have to figure out how much I'm going tu ask for them.
> 
> Having bought the Focal Utopia, my head is telling me that I should only keep 2 of my 7 pairs of Grados, my SR80e, wich I like to use with my laptop, and
> I'd also have to keep my Grado GR10e IEMs, wich are my go to Grados, to keep ambiant noises down, when I'm sitting on my patio.
> ...


 
  
 You can replace the 80e/GR10e…otherwise the rest of your collection are either discontinued or special edition models. Tough call.


----------



## gregorya

stacker45 said:


> I agree, that's why I'm planning on selling my beloved PS1k. now I have to figure out how much I'm going tu ask for them.
> 
> Having bought the Focal Utopia, my head is telling me that I should only keep 2 of my 7 pairs of Grados, my SR80e, wich I like to use with my laptop, and
> I'd also have to keep my Grado GR10e IEMs, wich are my go to Grados, to keep ambiant noises down, when I'm sitting on my patio.
> ...




Don't make any rash decisions while under the influence... 

Good to see you back here, hope you're on the mend.


----------



## ranfan

I guess like many, SR80e was also my first starter. I fell for these Grados, and now have owned SR125e, and SR225e 
 What I'm currenly planning to buy is the SR325e, but from what I've heard the Alessandro MS2e sounds better overall. Dunno which to..


----------



## AWS Soul

ruhenheim said:


> you lying to yourself buddy. you know deep down.you won't listen to that headphone anymore. you're going to spend a lot of time with other headphones. but you can't let it go,it was your first love. sometimes loving just simply let the loved one go. let her go buddy


 

 Never !!!!!!   ,  i'll never betray my first love  ,   i'll never sell out.  hehehe


----------



## ruhenheiM

aws soul said:


> Never !!!!!!   ,  i'll never betray my first love  ,   i'll never sell out.  hehehe


 
 stop hurting yourself!!!!
  
 unless you're into that kind of thing. that's all right i supposed.everybody has their own thing


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> You can replace the 80e/GR10e…otherwise the rest of your collection are either discontinued or special edition models. Tough call.


 
  
 Tough is the right word.
  
 What can I say, I get attached to my things. I'm also a car guy and I have one of the last Acura RSX Type-S ever built. 2006 was the last production year, and mine was built in August of 2006. It's in mint condition, and only has 38 000 miles. I'm a member of Club RSX, and  even though my car isn't for sale, I sometimes recieve PMs from people who want to buy it.
  
 Even after all these years, I occasionally find myself staring at it, feeling lucky to own a car that other members of the club would like to have.
  
 I feel the same way about my Bushmills,  GH-1, classic RS1, and of course, my HP1000 (HP2) and it'st ultra rare HPA-2 matching amp. The same goes for my vintage audio gear.
  
 Being able to keep appreciating what I have has time goes by, is a great feeling, it brings me the peace of mind of knowing that I have made the right choice.
  
  


gregorya said:


> Don't make any rash decisions while under the influence...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks!, I'm feeling much better, my gut doctor as precribed me some prednisone. I call this medication the ''wonderfull poison'' it works great, but it can have some serious side effect. Having gone frome 148 to 117 pounds I didn't have much choice though.
  
 Oh! and don't worry, my decision was taken a week before taking mind altering meds.


----------



## ruhenheiM

lol


----------



## rfan8312

Quote:
Originally Posted by joseph69 link

 
Sure, have to get others hooked on Grados! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
I agree, that's why I'm planning on selling my beloved PS1k. now I have to figure out how much I'm going tu ask for them.
 
Having bought the Focal Utopia, my head is telling me that I should only keep 2 of my 7 pairs of Grados, my SR80e, wich I like to use with my laptop, and
I'd also have to keep my Grado GR10e IEMs, wich are my go to Grados, to keep ambiant noises down, when I'm sitting on my patio.
 
But then my heart shouted, WHAT!, I have reluctantly agreed to let the PS1k go, but you're not thinking of selling you're ultra rare Bushmills, or your overachiving limited edition GH-1, and I know that your classic, buttoned n.o.s. RS1 were the first Grados you ever heard, so these aren't going anywhere, besides, I know you aven't forgotten that it was John who gave you that scoop.
 
Oh! and if you ever think of parting  with Joseph Grado's holy grail creation, the mighty HP1000, I might just quit on you in the most painfull way I know how!
 
If this you've found my post particularly stupid, even for me, please keep in mind that my gut doctor referred me to the pain management clinic. I had my first apointment this morning, the anesthesiologist got on a combination of Methadol and duloxetine, so I blame it all on the meds! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's strange. My girlfriend was on both of those meds and more last week. Long acting and short and she was never This stupid. 

Imagine thread dedicated specially for Grado lovers... Mired down by an imbecilic tendency to constantly bring up ones personal life with TMI about the meds. The meds can only do so much in bringing us your incessant stupidity. Just saying. 

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## stacker45

rfan8312 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by joseph69 link
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 If you think that people shouldn't ''mired down this thread by an imbecilic tendency to constantly bring up ones personal life,...'' you might want to start by leaving your own personal life out of this thread, and stop miring down this thread with you girlfriend's phisycal and/or mental problems.
  
 Just saying.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Oh!, and if you feel like insulting me some more, please do it through PMs, this way we won't getin trouble with the mods, and it'll also make it easyer for me to ignore you.


----------



## Astral Abyss

@joseph69 I just saw your FS listing.  Decided the HP2 wasn't for you?


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> If you think that people shouldn't ''mired down this thread by an imbecilic tendency to constantly bring up ones personal life,...'' you might want to start by leaving your own personal life out of this thread, and stop miring down this thread with you girlfriend's phisycal and/or mental problems.
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> ...


 
 Excellent point @stacker45.
 Looks like he didn't like my post either being I was included in his quote?
  


astral abyss said:


> @joseph69 I just saw your FS listing.  Decided the HP2 wasn't for you?


 
 Great sounding headphones, no doubt. I've only used them a hand full of times, literally!
 I cant justify leaving them in the box in my closet doing  nothing, so I decided to sell them off.
 If they sell they sell, if not they'll just stay with me for a while.
  
 I had one guy contact me on eBay and tell me was a Grado "collector" I have this Grado, that Grado and Grados from outer space…whatever.
  
 I'm asking much more on eBay to off set my eBay/PP/shipping fees, so he replied that my asking price was out of his budget, which I can understand. I then asked him if he was a HF member, and he said yes and provided me with his username. So I sent a PM via HF with a $350.00 price difference and free shipping to Thailand.
 He verified he received my HF PM (still using eBay to communicate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) instead of using HF, and I haven't heard from him, and I'm sure I'm not going to. When I looked at his profile last night his join date was 2015 with +0 feedback and he had 1 post and 1 Grado and maybe 2 other types of headphones. Now his profile is gone. I smell a scammer…100%.


----------



## GreenBow

Still winding along my thoughts about Grado not taking the two lower priced Awards in headphones this year or last. I wondered if it was because What Hi-Fi had not reviewed either the SR60e or the SR80e. They have however reviewed the SR125e. http://www.whathifi.com/grado/sr125e/review
  
Reviewed at £150 and they retail for that in the UK. Shame they lost out to the AKG 550. The AKG 550 is supposed to be one heck of a headphone though.
  
 I suppose the good news is that What Hi-Fi did imply they loved the SR125e. I'd really like to hear a pair myself because I owned the SR125i and adored them. Even when they had grattle which lasted a week and ended, I did not want to part with them. I didn't know what grattle was back then, and I just contacted the retailer who took them back. I agonised over it though.


----------



## HarveySwick

Does anyone know of a TTVJ Coupon Code? It looks like there used to be a $10 off coupon code for first time buyers, but it doesn't work anymore. I can't seem to find one. I emailed them about a week ago and never got a response.


----------



## ESL-1

greenbow said:


> Still winding along my thoughts about Grado not taking the two lower priced Awards in headphones this year or last. I wondered if it was because What Hi-Fi had not reviewed either the SR60e or the SR80e. They have however reviewed the SR125e. http://www.whathifi.com/grado/sr125e/review
> 
> Reviewed at £150 and they retail for that in the UK. Shame they lost out to the AKG 550. The AKG 550 is supposed to be one heck of a headphone though.
> 
> I suppose the good news is that What Hi-Fi did imply they loved the SR125e. I'd really like to hear a pair myself because I owned the SR125i and adored them. Even when they had grattle which lasted a week and ended, I did not want to part with them. I didn't know what grattle was back then, and I just contacted the retailer who took them back. I agonised over it though.




I would say it would probably be worth your while to audition the SR225e especially as the price is not far away from the 125e. In the past I have had both 125's and 225's and in my opinion I felt the 225 was a bit of a step up in refinement. They both are certainly good values. Enjoy. :rolleyes:


----------



## cygnusx

I like to share a "*A Grado Moment*" (yes, I'm coining it ) - I was so close to selling my GH1(about a year old) to help out with a speaker upgrade purchase but I ended up not selling them.   Since I sold my old speakers back in November and waiting for my new speakers to arrive (any day now), I've been exclusively listening to the GH1 and I have to say, these HPs sound really really good....I'm not sure what I was thinking.   My taste in music varies widely across the spectrum and these HPs were able to handle every type of music.  So musical and natural sounding, you can listen for hours at a time.


----------



## stacker45

cygnusx said:


> I like to share a "*A Grado Moment*" (yes, I'm coining it ) - I was so close to selling my GH1(about a year old) to help out with a speaker upgrade purchase but I ended up not selling them.   Since I sold my old speakers back in November and waiting for my new speakers to arrive (any day now), I've been exclusively listening to the GH1 and I have to say, these HPs sound really really good....I'm not sure what I was thinking.   My taste in music varies widely across the spectrum and these HPs were able to handle every type of music.  So musical and natural sounding, you can listen for hours at a time.


 

 I agree, and I have to admit  that with the G-cush, my GH-1 are giving my PS1000 a run for their money.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Excellent point @stacker45.
> Looks like he didn't like my post either being I was included in his quote?
> 
> Great sounding headphones, no doubt. I've only used them a hand full of times, literally!
> ...


 
  
 I realise that you're probably the one who knows me best here, but I'm sure that the other Grado fans must get that when I say ''I blame the meds'' it's always tongue in cheek.
  
 Besides, a little compassion can go a long way for someone who's going through tough times. I remember when one of our most respected Grado fan lost his spouse, I was touched by the support he recieved from many of us, and I'm sure he was too.
 You're selling your HP1000, and once I recieve my Focal Utopia my PS1000 will be up for sale too, I wonder wich will sell first.


----------



## musiclvr

My goal is to own the Focal Utopia too. I find that I want to whittle down my collection of iems and headphones. The GS2KE is the one HP that I might keep but we'll see.


----------



## ruhenheiM

musiclvr said:


> My goal is to own the Focal Utopia too. I find that I want to whittle down my collection of iems and headphones.* The GS2KE is the one HP that I might keep* but we'll see.


----------



## musiclvr

Hahahahaha Thank you for that!!


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I realise that you're probably the one who knows me best here, but I'm sure that the other Grado fans must get that when I say ''I blame the meds'' it's always tongue in cheek.
> 
> Besides, a little compassion can go a long way for someone who's going through tough times. I remember when one of our most respected Grado fan lost his spouse, I was touched by the support he recieved from many of us, and I'm sure he was too.
> You're selling your HP1000, and once I recieve my Focal Utopia my PS1000 will be up for sale too, I wonder wich will sell first.


 
 Just a totally unnecessary post , especially not knowing you or your condition.
 There are a few PS1K's up for sale and strangely no one seems to be biting. Then again, most are recouping from the Holidays and are waiting on their tax refunds right now, so it's really not a great time to sell.


----------



## GreenBow

esl-1 said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > Still winding along my thoughts about Grado not taking the two lower priced Awards in headphones this year or last. I wondered if it was because What Hi-Fi had not reviewed either the SR60e or the SR80e. They have however reviewed the SR125e. http://www.whathifi.com/grado/sr125e/review
> ...


 
  
 The 225e is what I have now. They are OK, and amazing sometimes. 
  
 I was just talking about how the two lower at home on ear headphones are not won by Grado. Whith What Hi-Fi I mean.
  
 I can understand the £100 to £200 category being won by AKG with the AKG 550. As it won awards at £250, and is now £150, (It has been and can be found cheaper.) However you would normally see Grado competing well and winning against more pricey headphones. It means that the competition has closed in at last. ......However I would still prefer the Grado cooler L-cushion, as those AKG 550 pads can get warm.
  
 Even more shocking is that the SR60 and 80e are beaten by a £50 AKG 92 headphone. That is really something given what the SR60 i and e can do. I think it's just because they have not reviewed the SR60e and 80e.


----------



## OlBlueHiFiDude

rfan8312 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by joseph69 link
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OlBlueHiFiDude

If you want to be rude and troll-like talk down to stacker, but he is an anchor on this thread and we are all hoping he gets through his medical problems and finds good health. The Grado thread is about the love of Grado headphones and a kinsmanship to Grado aficionados. Troll if you will, but it shows on you're small mindedness. This is a friendly thread not for those that are petty and pseudo intellectual. You wouldn't last a day on a one to one in Texas. Grado Fan Club, not angry with the world club. Stacker I hope each day you're health gets better because even you're corniest jokes are uplifting, but you're insight is always appreciated.


----------



## musiclvr

olbluehifidude said:


> If you want to be rude and troll-like talk down to stacker, but he is an anchor on this thread and we are all hoping he gets through his medical problems and finds good health. The Grado thread is about the love of Grado headphones and a kinsmanship to Grado aficionados. Troll if you will, but it shows on you're small mindedness. This is a friendly thread not for those that are petty and pseudo intellectual. You wouldn't last a day on a one to one in Texas. Grado Fan Club, not angry with the world club. Stacker I hope each day you're health gets better because even you're corniest jokes are uplifting, but you're insight is always appreciated.




Thank you for saying what I would like to as well so perfectly!!


----------



## maddin

Started my saturday listening to "Sleater Kinney live in Paris". The first live album of a concert I have been to.... Listened to it with the Grado SR325i, which was the second Grado I bought and is still amongst my favourites. That's how guitars and voices should sound to my ears! Recently, I sold my GH-1 (bought it in Madrid because here in France I could not find it...) and it did not hurt too much. I never connected with the GH-1. Probably, I am one of those, who prefer the older grado models compared to the new e-series, since I also prefer the SR325i compared to my SR325e. But since I bought the SR325e on a holiday in Montreal it is linked to memories and stays with me.
 A good saturday to all Grado heads....


----------



## GreenBow

maddin said:


> Started my saturday listening to "Sleater Kinney live in Paris".


 
  
 I just put on Roberta Flack - The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face (on The Very Best of Roberta Flack).


----------



## stacker45

musiclvr said:


> Thank you for saying what I would like to as well so perfectly!!


 
  


olbluehifidude said:


> If you want to be rude and troll-like talk down to stacker, but he is an anchor on this thread and we are all hoping he gets through his medical problems and finds good health. The Grado thread is about the love of Grado headphones and a kinsmanship to Grado aficionados. Troll if you will, but it shows on you're small mindedness. This is a friendly thread not for those that are petty and pseudo intellectual. You wouldn't last a day on a one to one in Texas. Grado Fan Club, not angry with the world club. Stacker I hope each day you're health gets better because even you're corniest jokes are uplifting, but you're insight is always appreciated.


 
  
 I'm not out of the woods yet, but I'm on the right track, and knowing that I have your support is both touching and motivating. When my Crohn's flares up, the pain prevents me from enjoying our wonderful hobby.
  
 Last night, I was up till two in the morning swappingj earpads on my Bushmills and GH-1, and all this time my new utopia were waiting to get my attention as they laid in their fancy box. I realised that, as nice as the utopia are, I'm still very much a Grado fan.


----------



## cygnusx

I don't know man...you sure talk about your utopia a lot in this Grado chat.  we're going to have keep our eyes on you!


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Just a totally unnecessary post , especially not knowing you or your condition.
> There are a few PS1K's up for sale and strangely no one seems to be biting. Then again, most are recouping from the Holidays and are waiting on their tax refunds right now, so it's really not a great time to sell.


 
  
 You're right, the timing couldn't be worse. I'm going to price them aggressively, and keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## stacker45

cygnusx said:


> I don't know man...you sure talk about your utopia a lot in this Grado chat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Don't worry, I have enough love to go around.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I realised that, as nice as the utopia are, I'm still very much a Grado fan.


 
 And as much as I love my Stax, I too am, and always will be a Grado fan without a doubt!
  


stacker45 said:


> You're right, the timing couldn't be worse. I'm going to price them aggressively, and keep my fingers crossed.


 
 I actually finished my night off by switching to my HP1000 and pretty much for the first time since I received them really had the chance to kick back and just enjoy them, and enjoying they sure were! I think I'm going to close my F/S listing after my eBay listing ends (if my reserve isn't met) and just keep the HP2.


----------



## Douger333

Grados are a great addiction! I like STAX, respect the company very much, but prefer more slam...   my lottery list includes the Abyss,
 but I have also fallen in love with Mr. speakers products, especially Alpha Primes and Ethers. I went to CaJam RMAF to hear the Flows and fell in love with the Ampsandsound Agartha amp driving the Ether C Flows, a $5400 combination! Maybe lottery list, but not in this 
 reality. Justin (Ampsandsound owner) suggested that I consider the Kenzie, featuring 2 1626 tubes, baby 300B's. After participating in an
 in-home trial I sold my GH-1's and listed my PS1K's which did not sell. However, the Kenzie brought out the best in my PS1K's, PS500's,
 and RS-1's so I sold some non-audio household items and my Kenzie is on its way!
 My Grados aren't going anywhere either!


----------



## whirlwind

douger333 said:


> Grados are a great addiction! I like STAX, respect the company very much, but prefer more slam...   my lottery list includes the Abyss,
> but I have also fallen in love with Mr. speakers products, especially Alpha Primes and Ethers. I went to CaJam RMAF to hear the Flows and fell in love with the Ampsandsound Agartha amp driving the Ether C Flows, a $5400 combination! Maybe lottery list, but not in this
> reality. Justin (Ampsandsound owner) suggested that I consider the Kenzie, featuring 2 1626 tubes, baby 300B's. After participating in an
> in-home trial I sold my GH-1's and listed my PS1K's which did not sell. However, the Kenzie brought out the best in my PS1K's, PS500's,
> ...


 
 I hear you....I have three basic headphones that I listen to and it is nice to have an amp that just tickles your fancy with each one.
  
 I have fallen head over heals for the ZMF Omni/Ori...it is about 85% closed and is a planar can.
  
 I love it so much that I will be adding one of Zachs dynamic cans in the future.
  
 Still trying to find a way to fund a new amp and not have to sell my RS1 and I think I can pull it off, which makes me very happy.
  
 I just love the sound of the RS1


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> And as much as I love my Stax, I too am, and always will be a Grado fan without a doubt!
> 
> I actually finished my night off by switching to my HP1000 and pretty much for the first time since I received them really had the chance to kick back and just enjoy them, and enjoying they sure were! I think I'm going to close my F/S listing after my eBay listing ends (if my reserve isn't met) and just keep the HP2.


 
  
 I can't help doing a double take every time I see your avatar, love those 009!
  
 Well my HP1000 aren't going anywhere soon, I have a lot of respect for Joseph's desing philosophy. The word plastic wasn't part of his vocabulary.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 By the way, wich earpads are you running on yout HP2?


----------



## ruhenheiM

https://www.facebook.com/GradoLabs/photos/pb.258618660398.-2207520000.1485659107./10154716404010399/?type=3&theater
  
 64 years!


----------



## tbish

I've loved my SR-325is, but the cable was so bad that I resented wearing them. I did the removable cable mod, and now I can barely take them off my head! Well worth the time and $8 to do.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I can't help doing a double take every time I see your avatar, love those 009!
> 
> Well my HP1000 aren't going anywhere soon, I have a lot of respect for Joseph's desing philosophy. The word plastic wasn't part of his vocabulary.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks, I stole that photo from Woo Audio but I own a WA6 so have the rights to use it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 TTVJ flats.
 I've tried th original TTVJ flats 3x in the past on my 325is/RS1i and was never one for their sound, I prefer the stock L cushions by far on these models. Although I haven't tried the L cushions on the HP2 the flats sound fine to me with this model right from the start. I'll try the L cushions and let you know which I prefer.


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheim said:


> https://www.facebook.com/GradoLabs/photos/pb.258618660398.-2207520000.1485659107./10154716404010399/?type=3&theater
> 
> 64 years!


 
 No Facebook for me.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> No Facebook for me.


 

  
  
@tbish
 nice!


----------



## jaywillin

boys it's quiet here.................., i guess everyone is listening to their grados !


----------



## DavidA

jaywillin said:


> boys it's quiet here.................., i guess everyone is listening to their grados !


 
 I was fixing/tuning my 225e 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, back to working order.  Finally did removable cables and changed the headband to a sony for a little better comfort.


----------



## jaywillin

davida said:


> I was fixing/tuning my 225e
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 i can't decide between doing another build, or getting a " real grado", i haven't had one in a while


----------



## DavidA

jaywillin said:


> i can't decide between doing another build, or getting a " real grado", i haven't had one in a while


 
 I went nuts building, original Ypsilon, original Nhoord, Nhoord ver2, Ypsilon S2, and Ypsilon R1.  The original Ypsilon is the reason I sold my HD-600, X1 and woody 225i, its that good and made the other 3 obsolete.


----------



## jaywillin

davida said:


> I went nuts building, original Ypsilon, original Nhoord, Nhoord ver2, Ypsilon S2, and Ypsilon R1.  The original Ypsilon is the reason I sold my HD-600, X1 and woody 225i, its that good and made the other 3 obsolete.


 
 i have the v6, i could just take them out and get a different driver, really interested in the Ypsilons 
 i could do that, and still get a grado


----------



## AWS Soul

jaywillin said:


> boys it's quiet here.................., i guess everyone is listening to their grados !


 

 Yup indeedy doo ,  i've been listening to my SR-325e / Deluxe flats all weekend ,   splendid indeed they are old chap.


----------



## trellus

jaywillin said:


> boys it's quiet here.................., i guess everyone is listening to their grados !




Listened to my Alessandro MS2 quite a bit this weekend, yes.


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> davida said:
> 
> 
> > I went nuts building, original Ypsilon, original Nhoord, Nhoord ver2, Ypsilon S2, and Ypsilon R1.  The original Ypsilon is the reason I sold my HD-600, X1 and woody 225i, its that good and made the other 3 obsolete.
> ...


----------



## CH23

jaywillin said:


> boys it's quiet here.................., i guess everyone is listening to their grados !



 


i strongly suggest listening to music instead of to headphones


----------



## jaywillin

ch23 said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > boys it's quiet here.................., i guess everyone is listening to their grados !
> ...


 
 correctamundo !
 i've actually been listening to these more lately than headphone, and really no "critical listening"  i'm just digging my tunes !
  

  

  
 took a jvc speaker that comes with a little "executive" replaced the driver with a tang band driver 
 sounds great, looks cool as all get out


----------



## CH23

jaywillin said:


> correctamundo !
> i've actually been listening to these more lately than headphone, and really no "critical listening"  i'm just digging my tunes !
> 
> 
> ...


 

 those look cute!

 I still prefer headphones (because my room is the sort of asymmetrical you can't fix)


----------



## jaywillin

ch23 said:


> those look cute!
> 
> I still prefer headphones (because my room is the sort of asymmetrical you can't fix)


 
  
 the do ok for the room, but they are super nearfield, i sit right in the middle, tweeters ear level , pretty much an equilateral triangle listening position.
 the ports are on the back, being close to the wall, the get a little bass added. 
  
 i still do like my headphones too !


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Thanks, I stole that photo from Woo Audio but I own a WA6 so have the rights to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I like both the TTVJ flats and the L cushions ,so I keep switching back and forth between the two. I am curious to find out what you think.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Grado GOLD Pin
  
 This week, I received a GOLD headphone pin from Grado, with the following note:


> If you are reading this, you mean a lot to Grado.  Maybe you helped us with a project, or have just shown amazing support for us.  We had a handful of these gold pins made as a symbol of being part of our family.  So thank you.
> 
> John, Jonathan, and the Grado team


 
  

  
  
 I received this when Grado became aware of my rather large collection of Grado headphones, shown below:
  

  
*My Grado Family Portrait - 25 headphones, 1 IEM, 2 amplifiers, and 2 wooden boxes.*
*(From L to R):*
*Row 1:  Joseph Grado HPA-1, HP1000, Grado GR10e, RA1*
*Row 2:  PS1000, PS1000e*
*Row 3:  GS1000i, GS1000e*
*Row 4:  Bushmills X, HF1, PS500, GH1*
*Row 5:  RS2e, RS2i, RS2, RS1*
*Row 6:  RS1i, SR325e, SR325is, SR325i*
*Row 7:  SR125, SR125e, SR225i, SR325*
*Row 8:  SR80, SR80e, SR60i, iGrado*
*Row 9:  Grado Wooden Box (Over Ears); Grado Wooden Box (On Ears).*
  
 Since taking that picture, I have also acquired:
  

Grado HF2
Grado RS1e.
  
 The gold pin from Grado means a LOT to me!


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> Grado GOLD Pin
> 
> This week, I received a GOLD headphone pin from Grado, with the following note:
> 
> ...


 
 WOW, nice


----------



## trellus

That's so awesome, ruthieandjohn!


----------



## ruhenheiM

@ruthieandjohn
 Nice!!!


----------



## cygnusx

Wow, that's awesome!


----------



## joseph69

I just closed my listing for the HP2.
 I've decided to keep them…I don't know what I was thinking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
@stacker45 
 I'll keep you posted on the HP2 with L cushions.


----------



## jaywillin

that'd been a case of buyer's remorse that would have been hard to correct


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> that'd been a case of buyer's remorse that would have been hard to correct


 
 That is for sure!


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Grado GOLD Pin
> 
> This week, I received a GOLD headphone pin from Grado, with the following note:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice pin John, Grado sent me one two, although because I only own 7 pairs of Grados, mine is made of plastic.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seriously though, you do realise that you're a very sick man John!, hmmm wait! I did just spend $4100 on a pair of Utopia, you do realise that we are both very sick man John!


----------



## canali

ruthieandjohn said:


> Grado GOLD Pin
> 
> This week, I received a GOLD headphone pin from Grado, with the following note:
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 new subscriber to this forum.
  
 that award is so cool, nice when a company reaches out to say 'Thank you for your loyalty'.
  
 i might have missed this, but over the yrs, what have become your favourite models?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

canali said:


> new subscriber to this forum.
> 
> that award is so cool, nice when a company reaches out to say 'Thank you for your loyalty'.
> 
> i might have missed this, but over the yrs, what have become your favourite models?


 
 I love the GS1000i, GS2000e (don't own it, but was lent it for a week and reviewed it), RS1e, RS2e, PS1000, and PS1000e.  I also love several lower-priced Grados, including the SR325i, SR125e, and many others.


----------



## Dana Reed

Only have 4 pairs myself (would be 5 but the igrado cable broke a few years back).
SR80e, SR325e, GR8e, and just last week GS2000e. May be a while before I get a pin...


----------



## joseph69

dana reed said:


> Only have 4 pairs myself (would be 5 but the igrado cable broke a few years back).
> SR80e, SR325e, GR8e, and just last week GS2000e. *May be a while before I get a pin...*


 
 LOL!


----------



## OlBlueHiFiDude

If Elijah Wood (hobbit), can have an input on Grado designs for phones than I nominate "ruthieandjohn" for the next special edition Grado can. An elf or a Grado Afficianado, I think Tolkien would approve. Booya, booya! I vote for a Grado fan over an elf having an input on limited edition Grados over an actor playing an elf. Nee, nee, its only a flesh wound.


----------



## GreenBow

ruthieandjohn said:


> Grado GOLD Pin
> 
> This week, I received a GOLD headphone pin from Grado, with the following note:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah but do they sound better than the PS1000? Hahaha!
 (No offence meant; enjoy it.)


----------



## trellus

dana reed said:


> Only have 4 pairs myself (would be 5 but the igrado cable broke a few years back).
> SR80e, SR325e, GR8e, and just last week GS2000e. May be a while before I get a pin...


 

 "Only" 4, eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But that's quite a nice sampling, great variety.  Sounds like you have pairs to suit different usage profiles... light on-ears, higher end on-ears, in-ears, and top-o'-line over ears.  (I guess some people would say the PS1000 are the top of line, but I've read that some people think the GS2000e eclipses them?  High reputation in any case!)


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Perhaps, flushed with the excitement of receiving the Gold Grado Pin, and in humble response to the populist mandate above that I assist Grado in the design of their next Special Edition, I should offer them this small invention of my own:


----------



## jaywillin

loooooooooong two day, time to relax with some tunes   , who's listening


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> loooooooooong two day, time to relax with some tunes   , who's listening


 
  
 I'm with you Jay, I'm currently watching the Canadians vs the Flyers, but I plan to end the evening with Montréal's own Leonad Cohen's sublime ''Songs From The Road'' album.
  
 Oh! I just visited Grado's official website, and I couldn't believe how many special edition models they have produced. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm not sure what to think about that. Here I am thinking I own something special with my GH-1 and Bushmills, and they're just the tip of the iceberg! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 What's your take on this Jay?


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> I'm with you Jay, I'm currently watching the Canadians vs the Flyers, but I plan to end the evening with Montréal's own Leonad Cohen's sublime ''Songs From The Road'' album.
> 
> Oh! I just visited Grado's official website, and I couldn't believe how many special edition models they have produced.
> 
> ...


 
 damn, i didn't either, mixed feelings
 gh-1, yes, something special pertaining  to the grado
 bushmills- yes, unique being closed
 the other, mehhhhhhhh, 
  
 oh, the HF's yes and the goldies are pretty, in fact came close to getting a pair a little while ago
  
 the "names" no


----------



## jaywillin

and by they y'all listening to an allmans show on deepjams,net, the just played "strange thing" and KILLED it just segued into liz reed   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 a while ago "les brers in a minor"  just awesome
  
 deepjams.net is an internet radio station that focusses on jam bands and blues, it be accessed on the web, tune in radio, and roon
 (roon does indeed the best)
 HIGHLY recomended


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> damn, i didn't either, mixed feelings
> gh-1, yes, something special pertaining  to the grado
> bushmills- yes, unique being closed
> the other, mehhhhhhhh,
> ...


 
  
 I remember when the GS1000i was the current model, Grado came out with the Dolce Gabana edition wich were left over first gen GS1000 they sported the 4 conductor cable instead of the 8 of the ''i'' model. 
  
 Speaking of names, there's a pair of Grado Alessandro MS1 in the local adds. The guy is asking $125 CDN wich is about $100 US. I don't know much about them, but they seem to have a deeper chamber than the regular Prestige Series.
  
 I realsie that I keed another pair of Grado like I need a second butthole, but if they sound better to me than my SR80e, I would give my 80e to my niece.
  
 By the way Jay, the Bushmills are actually open, the holes are on the Inside of the earcups. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Even after 30 years, Terry Nunn can still rock this song, enjoy!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vPE4kxN320


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> I remember when the GS1000i was the current model, Grado came out with the Dolce Gabana edition wich were left over first gen GS1000 they sported the 4 conductor cable instead of the 8 of the ''i'' model.
> 
> Speaking of names, there's a pair of Grado Alessandro MS1 in the local adds. The guy is asking $125 CDN wich is about $100 US. I don't know much about them, but they seem to have a deeper chamber than the regular Prestige Series.
> 
> ...


 
 i sure liked the ms1 more the 60, i hadn't heard the 80 at the time
 oh yeah,i forgot that about the bushmills, but i thought it was more like semi-closed ?


----------



## Amictus

jaywillin said:


> boys it's quiet here.................., i guess everyone is listening to their grados !


 

 My PS500s are getting some sustained attention from me at the moment. So good.


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> i sure liked the ms1 more the 60, i hadn't heard the 80 at the time
> oh yeah,i forgot that about the bushmills, but i thought it was more like semi-closed ?


 
  
 I prefer to see the glass half full, so I'm going to say semi-open.


----------



## canali

stacker45 said:


> I prefer to see the glass half full, so I'm going to say semi-open.


 
 seems senn/grado hybrids are popular amongst some members.
 has anyone tried them and can comment on sound sig?
 i have senn 650s currently.


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> I prefer to see the glass half full, so I'm going to say semi-open.


 
 you **** eyed optimist


----------



## DavidA

canali said:


> seems senn/grado hybrids are popular amongst some members.
> has anyone tried them and can comment on sound sig?
> i have senn 650s currently.


 
 Check out the SennGrado thread for more info: http://www.head-fi.org/t/738035/senngrado-thread
  
 For me they were fun to build and sounded great but after a while the drivers were inconsistent and the cost of the PX-100ii headphone started to get too high.  The basic sound signature is a little bass heavy, mids and highs not as forward as most Grado's so for some that have a problem with the highs that some Grados have it was a nice alternative.


----------



## jaywillin

for some head bobbing and toe tapping, give this a whirl (if you haven't already)


----------



## canali

thinking of either* GS1000 *or* PS1000* to compliment my senn650s
 would my mapletree earplus purist hd hp tube amp be sufficient for either model?
  
 still trying to better determine the sound sigs of each.
  
 also i could score some grado gs1000 (3 yrs old) for US$537.
 good deal if 8.5/10?...
  
 ???
 i know there was the i and newer e series, too....
 seller is to find out more on the model tomorrow for me.
 hopefully the latest e series...or i'll probably pass.
  
_*one last thing*_: another local is selling some* GH-1* for US$530 too.
 still trying to determine it's sound sig vs the gs1000...but have read the GH1 is a bit bass light
 (and i love bass slam...but _not _if it overpowers the rest of the instruments)
  
 feedback appreciated...listen to mostly rock, blues, jazz and some classical
  
 could be my first grados since 325 from 10 yrs ago


----------



## Douger333

Your amp would be awesome and you would love the results!


----------



## stacker45

canali said:


> thinking of either* GS1000 *or* PS1000* to compliment my senn650s
> would my mapletree earplus purist hd hp tube amp be sufficient for either model?
> 
> still trying to better determine the sound sigs of each.
> ...


 
  
 Back then the RS1 were Grado's flagship and I had read a lot of favorable comments about them, anyway, I had bought a pair of HD-600 a few months before from a dealer that didn't carry Grado.
  
 This dealer sold both brand, so they let me compare the 600 and the RS1, I started with the 600 then switched to the RS1, and the instant the music started I felt light headed and thought to myself ''Oh crap! I've bought the wrong headphones! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                                                                                                                                                                                       
  
 The amount of details that the RS1 was retrieving compared to the 600 wasn't even funny. Fast forward a few months, now my dealer has started selling Grados. The comparing between the 600 and the RS1 took place in 2006, since then, I have aquired 8 pairs of Grados, among wich are a pair of GH-1, PS1000, and the Holy Grail HP1000.
  
 Guess how long it's been since my RS1 got to see some action............last night!, on the menu, Patricia Barber's SACD version of Companion, and the last song is a cover of Black Magic Women, and when the music stopped, I spontainously blurted out a fairly loud ''F$&K ME!!!,
  
 This is 11 years after I first heard the classic buttoned RS1, and only hours after taking back a pair of $5000 CDN Focal Utopia, that my dealer had loaned me, while I was waiting for my new pair of Utopias.
  
 As far as I'm concerned, this says A LOT about the passion that Grados can stir up.
  
 Oh! FYI the first gen GS1000 came out in 2006, so you might want to ask for a few precision before buying those GS1000, because 3 years ago, the GS1000i was the current version.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Back then the RS1 were Grado's flagship and I had read a lot of favorable comments about them, anyway, I had bought a pair of HD-600 a few months before from a dealer that didn't carry Grado.
> 
> This dealer sold both brand, so they let me compare the 600 and the RS1, I started with the 600 then switched to the RS1, and the instant the music started I felt light headed and thought to myself ''Oh crap! I've bought the wrong headphones!
> 
> ...


 
 Whenever I listen to my RS1i they always amaze me. Grado really makes just incredible sounding headphone which have so much    soul and emotion it's ridiculous!
 Going to give my RS1i a listen right now!
  
@jaywillin 
 Last night I listened to that nice jam you posted yesterday…I looked on HDtracks but couldn't find "Live In New York" but I did find "The Quintet: Jazz At Massey Hall (Original Classics Remastered) in 192/24 which I will be downloading.Thanks, good stuff!


----------



## canali

really surprised that others feel totally the opposite about Grados.
  
 ..i have been searching other threads, etc.
 but that group is not cozy on the sound....interesting the contrast vs the passions felt here.
 in the end despite any reviews (good or bad) it's all about different strokes for different folks, ymmv, one's gold is another's bronze etc.
  
 i'm going to listen to some grados on the weekend against my senns...will make my own mind up.


----------



## joseph69

canali said:


> really surprised that others feel totally the opposite about Grados.
> 
> ..i have been searching other threads, etc.
> but that group is not cozy on the sound....interesting the contrast vs the passions felt here.
> ...


 
 Some just really have it in for Grado, don't know why?
 What are you interested in demoing?


----------



## canali

joseph69 said:


> Some just really have it in for Grado, don't know why?
> What are you interested in demoing?


 
 yes agree...can't believe when you have SO many grado forums as on here that they're feelings/likes are misplaced.
 again to each their own.
  
 why in the demo? 10 yrs ago i had some 325s...liked that raw in your face grado sound (for rock)
 and now that they  have other models, want to see what else is out there, again, to add more details, texture
 and punch vs the senn650s....just trying to explore new things


----------



## joseph69

canali said:


> yes agree...can't believe when you have SO many grado forums as on here that they're feelings/likes are misplaced.
> again to each their own.
> 
> *why in the demo?* 10 yrs ago i had some 325s...liked that raw in your face grado sound (for rock)
> ...


 
 No, I meant which models are you interested in demoing, possibly purchasing?


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Whenever I listen to my RS1i they always amaze me. Grado really makes just incredible sounding headphone which have so much    soul and emotion it's ridiculous!
> Going to give my RS1i a listen right now!
> 
> @jaywillin
> Last night I listened to that nice jam you posted yesterday…I looked on HDtracks but couldn't find "Live In New York" but I did find "The Quintet: Jazz At Massey Hall (Original Classics Remastered) in 192/24 which I will be downloading.Thanks, good stuff!


 
  
 The classic buttoned RS1were the first Grado I've ever heard, so they definately have a special place in my heart.
  
 And let's be honest, the RS1 were made to play small venue, live, Jazz recordings wich means that Patricia Barber's Companion SACD was tailor made to bring out the best of the RS1, and it did!


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 it's on tidal
 "mingus live at carnegie hall"
 i just may listen again


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> it's on tidal
> "mingus live at carnegie hall"
> i just may listen again


 
 Haven't had Tidal in a long time, I only had it for a few months anyway.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Haven't had Tidal in a long time, I only had it for a few months anyway.


 
 ahhhh, too bad
  
 there's only two songs, this is the other


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> ahhhh, too bad
> there's only two songs, this is the other


 
 Thanks a lot Jay! 
 I'll listen to it tonight.




  
@stacker45 
 I'll be revisiting the Utopia again tomorrow, this time I'll have it until the 20th of the month.
 Last time I couldn't one to a fair impression because I only had it for 1 day. This Utopia will be burned-in as well.


----------



## stacker45

joseph69 said:


> Thanks a lot Jay!
> I'll listen to it tonight.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Since this is a Grado thread, I wasn't sure if I should give my impressions regarding the Elear and the Utopia, Then I like to believe that this this thread is composed mainly of Grado fans, and very few fanboys. To me this means that we can trust each other to remain as objective as possible regardless of the topic being dicussed.
  
 That being said, I figured what if other Grado fans were tempted to give the Elear or the Utopia a try. So here it goes, I had the $1500 CDN Elear for two days to compare with my Grados. To be honest I only copared them to the PS1000, but right away I could see that there were both the complete opposite of each other.
  
 The Elear, has very deep bass, recessed mids, and very (too) polite treble, the soundstage was wider and deeper than the PS1000, although it was easyer to pinpoint the instruments with the PS1000.
  
 I liked the extra octave that the Elear produced, it made the sound bloom. Overall I ended up preferring the livlier sound of the PS1000.
  
 I type very slowly, so I'm going to wait and see if you guys want to read my impressions regarding the Utopia. I will say this though, it a MUCH different animal than the Elear, and at 4 times the price it should be.
  
 I'm very interrested in your impressions of the Utopia Joseph, so fell free to PM me if I get but chewed for this.


----------



## Gippy

I would never own a Focal Elear/Utopia. I own my Grado because it weighs less than half as much as those lead ballasts. Don't care if the Utopia sounds heavenly if I get a headache when I wear it.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> Since this is a Grado thread, I wasn't sure if I should give my impressions regarding the Elear and the Utopia, Then I like to believe that this this thread is composed mainly of Grado fans, and very few fanboys. To me this means that we can trust each other to remain as objective as possible regardless of the topic being dicussed.
> 
> That being said, I figured what if other Grado fans were tempted to give the Elear or the Utopia a try. So here it goes, I had the $1500 CDN Elear for two days to compare with my Grados. To be honest I only copared them to the PS1000, but right away I could see that there were both the complete opposite of each other.
> 
> ...


 
 Very hard to come close to the PS1K as far as I'm concerned.
 I would definitely like to read your Utopia impressions.


----------



## up late

i'd like to see your comparisons of the ps1000(e) and utopia having heard both myself. they have contrasting presentations. in a nutshell, the former is extreme (but in a good way to my ears) with its accentuated treble and mid-bass hump, while the latter epitomises balance. i haven't compared them directly tho.


----------



## MacedonianHero

up late said:


> i'd like to see your comparisons of the ps1000(e) and utopia having heard both myself. they have contrasting presentations. in a nutshell, the former's is extreme (but in a good way to my ears) with its accentuated treble and mid-bass hump, while the latter epitomises balance. i haven't compared them directly tho.


 
  
 I own both...and completely agree with your assessments.


----------



## joseph69

up late said:


> i'd like to see your comparisons of the ps1000(e) and utopia having heard both myself. they have contrasting presentations. in a nutshell, the former is extreme (but in a good way to my ears) with its accentuated treble and mid-bass hump, while the latter epitomises balance. i haven't compared them directly tho.


 
 Will do with the PS1K, not the (e).


----------



## up late

and what about you stacker45? just don your flame-proof suit and you should be fine.


----------



## AWS Soul

Happy Days .  my TTVJ parcel has arrived with 2 more pairs of deluxe flat pads ,  now all my grado's are clothed with TTVJ deluxe flats.  This weekend belongs to my RS-2e.
 Let the weekend of music begin.

 Happy weekend y'all


----------



## whirlwind

canali said:


> really surprised that others feel totally the opposite about Grados.
> 
> ..i have been searching other threads, etc.
> but that group is not cozy on the sound....interesting the contrast vs the passions felt here.
> ...


 
  So true, what one person likes, there is always someone who does not like...different strokes for different folks indeed...I do not feel anyone is right or wrong, ones just likes what one likes.
  
 There are some people who like a neutral headphone all the way across the spectrum, some like bright, some like dark.
  
 From what most people have always told me why the do not like the Grado house sound is that they are too bright and fatiguing.
  
 I can kind of agree with this to an extent, they are the most fatiguing of all of my headphones, but if this happens to me, I just turn the sound down and all is solved...Grados are  low volume listening cans IMHO and this is where they excel for me at least. at times I need to remind myself to turn these down, they do not need much volume.....best low volume headphone that i have heard.
  
 Tubes help tremendously if you like a bit more volume.
  
 My other headphones need more volume to sound their best and they are not fatiguing when the volume is much higher.
  
 If someones likes a headphone because the graphs say it is more neutral, then fine...do not choose a Grado...that is understandable....I have come to realize that for a tube roller a neutral headphone may be best...much easier to tell the difference between you gear and the tubes.
  
 The bottom line for me is...if the sound makes your feet tap and your head bob...then all is good.
  
 The Grado house sound has always delivered this for me, and I am pretty much addicted to the sound...which I believe most people that own them are.
  
 I do believe that for the most part people either love them or hate them...but if you love the sound and that gets in your blood...you are addicted forever  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 It is easy to get caught up listening to gear and not listening to music....once one realizes it is about the music...things become much clearer.
  
 Enough of my rumbling.....listening to the RS1 now.....very low volume...no fatigue and wonderful sound with a nice "head bob" going on.


----------



## headfry

I have stated this several times before....that IMHO many or most Grado's sound best at lower volumes -
and that criticism of their brightness/harshness/aggressivness is in many cases due
to amping the volume to habitual high levels that are fine with other brands but 
not optimum with Grados - I suspect that Grados are voiced for safe, fairly low volume listening.

The genius of Grados is that they convey the weight, fullness and artist/instrumental intent/full musical
impact even at low and lower volumes!


Also, I feel Grado's especially excel with jazz and classic rock, pop and singer/songwriter recordings!


----------



## whirlwind

headfry said:


> I have stated this several times before....that IMHO many or most Grado's sound best at lower volumes -
> and that criticism of their brightness/harshness/aggressivness is in many cases due
> to amping the volume to habitual high levels that are fine with other brands but
> not optimum with Grados - I suspect that Grados are voiced for safe, fairly low volume listening
> ...


 
 Yeah, absolutely...I bought other headphones for higher volume listening...ones that more so like a higher volume compared to a lower volume, and even though they sound much better than my grado at higher volume...none of them match my Grado at lower listening levels.


----------



## ruhenheiM

@whirlwind
 preach baby preach!  it's all about the music
 i mostly listen to rock,metal,blues.sometimes jazz. i haven't tried every headphones in the world let alone in history.but as far as i know, grado is the only headphone that could deliver some kind of energy to those music yet 
  
  
@joseph69 @stacker45
 it'll be much appreciated if both of you could give some comparison between utopia and grado(ps1000/hp2). and does utopia heavier than grado ps1000?


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheim said:


> @joseph69 @stacker45
> it'll be much appreciated if both of you could give some comparison between utopia and grado(ps1000/hp2). and does utopia heavier than grado ps1000?


 
 I definitely will.
 I have them on right now listening to some Fleetwood Mac.


----------



## jaywillin

canali said:


> really surprised that others feel totally the opposite about Grados.
> 
> ..i have been searching other threads, etc.
> but that group is not cozy on the sound....interesting the contrast vs the passions felt here.
> ...


 
 i got my start here on head-fi with grado, and even though i don't have one right now, i think my next headphone will be a grado.
 i've been up and down the ladder, not a huge variety as far as brands, but i've heard pretty expensive cans, nothing has "soul" 
 like a grado to me. pace, texture, detail.
 BUT i also enjoy other headphones, different signatures, right now i'm listening to my massdrop 6xx, and i love it, and it's pretty 
 different from a grado.


----------



## jaywillin

headfry said:


> I have stated this several times before....that IMHO many or most Grado's sound best at lower volumes -
> and that criticism of their brightness/harshness/aggressivness is in many cases due
> to amping the volume to habitual high levels that are fine with other brands but
> not optimum with Grados - I suspect that Grados are voiced for safe, fairly low volume listening.
> ...


 
  
  


whirlwind said:


> Yeah, absolutely...I bought other headphones for higher volume listening...ones that more so like a higher volume compared to a lower volume, and even though they sound much better than my grado at higher volume...none of them match my Grado at lower listening levels.


 
 i second that emotion


----------



## stacker45

up late said:


> and what about you stacker45? just don your flame-proof suit and you should be fine.


 
  
 I knew that was risky, I'm just glad I've decided to start with the Elear vs PS1k, because they didn't fare nearly as well against the Utopia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


whirlwind said:


> So true, what one person likes, there is always someone who does not like...different strokes for different folks indeed...I do not feel anyone is right or wrong, ones just likes what one likes.
> 
> There are some people who like a neutral headphone all the way across the spectrum, some like bright, some like dark.
> 
> ...




  
 Well said, I coudn't agree more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh!, and I could swear I was hearing seagulls while I was listening to ''The Messiah Will Come Again''.


----------



## stacker45

ruhenheim said:


> @whirlwind
> preach baby preach!  it's all about the music
> i mostly listen to rock,metal,blues.sometimes jazz. i haven't tried every headphones in the world let alone in history.but as far as i know, grado is the only headphone that could deliver some kind of energy to those music yet
> 
> ...


 
  
 If you don't mind, I'll let Joseph go to bat first regarding the PS1k vs Utopia, Having lost 30 pounds, I had to have my flame suit altered, and it's not back yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh! and the PS1000 weights .500 grams and the Utopia .490 grams.
  
  


joseph69 said:


> I definitely will.
> I have them on right now listening to some Fleetwood Mac.


 
  
 My favorite song of theirs is, I'm ''So Afraid'', the heft of Mick Fleetwood's drum strokes, and the particular sound of Lindsay Buckingham's Rick Turner guitar, make this an amazing listening experience.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> If you don't mind, I'll let Joseph go to bat first regarding the PS1k vs Utopia, Having lost 30 pounds, I had to have my flame suit altered, and it's not back yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I just started listening to the Utopia again, so I'll need more time, but I'll definitely give my impressions and also let you know which I prefer between the two.
  
 Unfortunately I don't have that song, but I have others that I enjoy very much.


----------



## basman

ruhenheim said:


> @whirlwind
> 
> preach baby preach!  it's all about the music
> i mostly listen to rock,metal,blues.sometimes jazz. i haven't tried every headphones in the world let alone in history.but as far as i know, grado is the only headphone that could deliver some kind of energy to those music yet




Whenever I'm about to rock I always find my Grado headphone  on my head and my head start to bang coz I intend to crank the dB knob way pass 10 o'clock. Guitar riffs thru Grado headphones is second to none


----------



## Dana Reed

basman said:


> Whenever I'm about to rock I always find my Grado headphone  on my head and my head start to bang coz I intend to crank the dB knob way pass 10 o'clock. Guitar riffs thru Grado headphones is second to none


 

 Been rocking out to Tool on my 2 week old GS2000e, using either my Schiit stack, or my Sony NWZ-A17 with or without PHA-1A amp.  I like these so much better for rock than my HD600s.  Of course my Sennheiser buddies say it's not fair to compare, and I should get the HD800, but I'm not spending any more right now.


----------



## wormsdriver

Greetings all, just stopping by to see if you guys had seen this. I just saw it on another thread. I spy something new and shiny 
[VIDEO][https://youtu.be/tFQk8jp2Gxk][/VIDEO]


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> Greetings all, just stopping by to see if you guys had seen this. I just saw it on another thread. I spy something new and shiny


 
 I didn't see it.
 Where did you "spy something new and shiny"?
 Thanks.


----------



## wormsdriver

Joseph check it out at 25 seconds into the video


----------



## GreenBow

wormsdriver said:


> Joseph check it out at 25 seconds into the video



 


Wow PS2000e.


----------



## JoeDoe

greenbow said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Joseph check it out at 25 seconds into the video
> ...




Boom


----------



## AWS Soul

joedoe said:


> Boom


 

 Bang


----------



## GreenBow

joedoe said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > wormsdriver said:
> ...


 
  
 At first I thought worms meant the Why Hunger Series, at 4.16.


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> Joseph check it out at 25 seconds into the video


 
 OH, Schiit!!!
 I didn't see the writing on the cups and assumed they were 1Ke's. 
 I know what I'll be spending my Cable Company credit on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Thank you!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

The Grado Electric Corded Wallet Slimmer
  


 (works best on Shiny New Gadget Addicts)


----------



## whirlwind

I like the black look.


----------



## musiclvr

I'm not sure my wallet can take it...oh the agony. I love the look though and as an owner of the GS2Ke I'm baited and ready!


----------



## fleasbaby

ruthieandjohn said:


> The Grado Electric Corded Wallet Slimmer
> 
> 
> 
> (works best on Shiny New Gadget Addicts)


 
  
 Looks dead sexy...I wish they would shake the plastic rod-blocks on the upper end models though...took them a while to start trying different wood combinations (GS2000e). Maybe they will do metal rod blocks in time as well...


----------



## stacker45

fleasbaby said:


> Looks dead sexy...I wish they would shake the plastic rod-blocks on the upper end models though...took them a while to start trying different wood combinations (GS2000e). Maybe they will do metal rod blocks in time as well...


 
  
 They do look nice, I like the black chrome earcups, and black grill, it gives them a sinister, yet classy look.
  
 25 years ago, Joseph used metal rod blocks on his HP1000, now we have plastic ones.
  
 What's the opposite of evolution....regression?


----------



## JoeDoe

http://www.ttvjaudio.com/Grado_GH2_Open_Headphone_p/gra0000799.htm
  
 Oh.
  
 Snap.


----------



## Astral Abyss

joedoe said:


> http://www.ttvjaudio.com/Grado_GH2_Open_Headphone_p/gra0000799.htm
> 
> Oh.
> 
> Snap.




Oh man, that looks so gorgeous.


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> http://www.ttvjaudio.com/Grado_GH2_Open_Headphone_p/gra0000799.htm
> 
> Oh.
> 
> Snap.


 
 double snap !


----------



## ruhenheiM

stacker45 said:


> If you don't mind, I'll let Joseph go to bat first regarding the PS1k vs Utopia, Having lost 30 pounds, I had to have my flame suit altered, and it's not back yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 hmmm i did not expect that. i thought utopia would be far lighter than ps1000
  
  
@Worm
 new flagship!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i wonder how much they would cost.around 2k-3k probably
  
  
  
 hahah and gh2!!! not to mean disrespectful. that GH2 design look like a modded grado


----------



## Lavakugel

Upgraded my gh-1 with g-cushions about 30 min ago and I must say I quite like what I'm hearing now and comfort is perfect like my hd600s.


----------



## whirlwind

joedoe said:


> http://www.ttvjaudio.com/Grado_GH2_Open_Headphone_p/gra0000799.htm
> 
> Oh.
> 
> Snap.


 
 Those Cocobolo cups are beautiful


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheim said:


> hmmm i did not expect that. i thought utopia would be far lighter than ps1000
> new flagship!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i wonder how much they would cost.around 2k-3k probably


 
 The Utopia doesn't feel heavy at all IMO.
  
 I would guess maybe a couple of hundred more for the PS2Ke, depending if it's offered with a balanced cable like the GS2Ke. I highly doubt Grado is looking to jump on the $3K van wagon.
   
Quote:
  


lavakugel said:


> Upgraded my gh-1 with g-cushions about 30 min ago and I must say I quite like what I'm hearing now and comfort is perfect like my hd600s.


 
 +1
 The GH1 w/G are awesome!


----------



## GreenBow

whirlwind said:


> joedoe said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ttvjaudio.com/Grado_GH2_Open_Headphone_p/gra0000799.htm
> ...


 
  
 They are perfect looking.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> The Utopia doesn't feel heavy at all IMO.
> 
> I would guess maybe a couple of hundred more for the PS2Ke, depending if it's offered with a balanced cable like the GS2Ke. I highly doubt Grado is looking to jump on the $3K van wagon.


 
  
 hopefully.like they did at ps1000.$600 more from previous flagship gs1000


----------



## CH23

wormsdriver said:


> Greetings all, just stopping by to see if you guys had seen this. I just saw it on another thread. I spy something new and shiny


 
  
 I love the look of that black PS2000e (and only after reading the comments here i realised PS not GS. now i'm excited.)

 And the parts where she's rocking to music with unplugged headphones, and where she's listening to music with left cup on right ear and vice versa.


----------



## stacker45

lavakugel said:


> Upgraded my gh-1 with g-cushions about 30 min ago and I must say I quite like what I'm hearing now and comfort is perfect like my hd600s.


 
  
 The GH-1 sounds good because they're made from a magic tree.
  
 The Bushmills also sound good exept they're made from wooden barrels that contain the devil's water.
  
 Seriously though!, in my opinion, with the G-cushions, the GH-1 represent a very good value.


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheim said:


> hopefully.like they did at ps1000.$600 more from previous flagship gs1000


 
 I'm basing my guess on the difference between the GS1Ke/2Ke which is $400.00 SE and $570.00 balanced.


----------



## wormsdriver

ruhenheim said:


> stacker45 said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't mind, I'll let Joseph go to bat first regarding the PS1k vs Utopia, Having lost 30 pounds, I had to have my flame suit altered, and it's not back yet!
> ...







joseph69 said:


> ruhenheim said:
> 
> 
> > hopefully.like they did at ps1000.$600 more from previous flagship gs1000
> ...


completely agree with Joseph here, I am also expecting this.
anything more will not sit very well with me


----------



## wormsdriver

ch23 said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings all, just stopping by to see if you guys had seen this. I just saw it on another thread. I spy something new and shiny
> ...


bahahahaha. I like it were she's dancing to the music and she says something about Dat bass. John Grado has this What look for a second before he smiles. Priceless! 


Btw, I assumed the PS2ke were chrome and not black since they are kinda hard to capture on film? Ha, maybe I'm color blind! 
Anyhow if they are indeed black, smokey like they appear in the video they look like bad muthaf-- $hut'yo mouth!


----------



## fleasbaby

joedoe said:


> http://www.ttvjaudio.com/Grado_GH2_Open_Headphone_p/gra0000799.htm
> 
> Oh.
> 
> Snap.


 
  
 Damn...first the GH1, now the GH2....something tells me the Heritage series is a vehicle for crushing modders and taking back the woodie business from their conniving little hands. I'm going to have to find another hobby or step up my game! LMAO.


----------



## wormsdriver

fleasbaby said:


> joedoe said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ttvjaudio.com/Grado_GH2_Open_Headphone_p/gra0000799.htm
> ...


hahaha. 1, 2 Grado's coming for you!...


----------



## cygnusx

My GH1s aren't even broken in yet.  As long as they don't put out GH3 purple heart woodies, great stuff!


----------



## ruhenheiM

cygnusx said:


> My GH1s aren't even broken in yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 too late.you just gave them an idea


----------



## whirlwind

fleasbaby said:


> joedoe said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ttvjaudio.com/Grado_GH2_Open_Headphone_p/gra0000799.htm
> ...


 
  
 Yeah, makes you think that you will probably see different woods at different points in time.
  
 Purple Heart, Bocote, Paduk....ect.....ect..


----------



## HungryPanda

Choice is a wonderful thing


----------



## fleasbaby

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, makes you think that you will probably see different woods at different points in time.
> 
> Purple Heart, Bocote, Paduk....ect.....ect..


 
  
 No doubt...the GS2000e looked very much like the work @7keys was doing for a while (body in one tonewood, outside face another type of tonewood). These other cups in different woods in the Heritage Series also scratch that itch, and do what modders have been doing for years. It was only a matter of time I guess. Will be interesting to see what they try next...
  


hungrypanda said:


> Choice is a wonderful thing


 
  
 It is indeed. They went for so long not changing a thing...its great to see more diversity in the lineup.


----------



## cygnusx

Enough is enough...I going to wait for the rose gold PS1ke for my next Grado purchase. It's going to hot! My wife might even like it. Btw, this is exactly how rumors get started!


----------



## GreenBow

Yep I had to look back at those PS2000e since folk are calling them black. I thought they were chrome but in low light reflecting black background/curtain or something. However they do look black, and so...... nice.


----------



## ruhenheiM

greenbow said:


> Yep I had to look back at those PS2000e since folk are calling them black. I thought they were chrome but in low light reflecting black background/curtain or something. However they do look black, and so...... nice.


 
 they do looking sexy. and if they start to make it sounds like hp1000 or ps1.....


----------



## peskypesky

it's kind of weird to see Grado fans talking about how sexy the headphones look. I thought part of the Grado appeal was that they look old-school nerdy.


----------



## musiclvr

Old school nerdy IS sexy! I always thought of Grado as being conservative retro. Either way when I heard my first Grado headphones I had to have them!


----------



## peskypesky

musiclvr said:


> Old school nerdy IS sexy! I always thought of Grado as being conservative retro. Either way when I heard my first Grado headphones I had to have them!


----------



## GreenBow

I found an article that has a photo of a guy that I thought looks vaguely like ruthieandjohn. I don't really know exactly what he looks like but I saw him in a pic he shared when he bought his RS1e. The second photo in this webpage article, looks a bit like how ruthieandjohn looked in that pic.
  
http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2017/02/auf-wiedersehen-dap-the-chord-poly-at-norddeutsche-hifi-tage-2017/
  

  
  
 (Sorry, I couldn't resist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  
 Since ruthieandjohn recently acquired a Chord DAC I wondered if it was him, since this is a Chord show stand.


----------



## stacker45

ruhenheim said:


> they do looking sexy. and if they start to make it sounds like hp1000 or ps1.....


 
  
 I don't know, from what I've heard the PS-1 are bass heavy.


----------



## up late

at the risk of derailing the hype train before it leaves the station, a ps2000e hasn't been confirmed by anyone, including grado afaik, or am i missing something?


----------



## MacedonianHero

Here I sit Grado-less for the first time in a long time. That said, the GH-2s look to be my next headphone purchase!


----------



## joseph69

macedonianhero said:


> Here I sit Grado-less for the first time in a long time. That said, the GH-2s look to be my next headphone purchase!


 
 I thought you kept the GH1 and sold the PS1Ke?


----------



## jlaseter

Those GH2 are gorgeous!
  
 I'm in no rush for a PS2000e, especially at a higher price point than the PS1Ke. I just made a crazy purchase, and gotta give myself and the wife some time to build up a nice lil' nest-egg (head-egg?) for anything pricier.
  
 I know I don't post very often, so probably most of you guys don't know me, but I've been lurking around Head-Fi for around 6 years now. All that time, I've been steadily climbing the Grado ladder, with a little diversion here or there along the way.
  
 It all started when my brother introduced me to the SR-60i, and I was floored by the performance of Bruckner's Symphony No. 7. These headphones put me in the middle or the orchestra. I had to have a pair, and soon I had some SR-80i's to call my own. Soon, I was asking myself the question -- how can there be Grado's (or anything, for that matter) better than the SR-80i when they sounded so dang good already??
  
 I tried to answer that question with my first upgrade, a pair of SR-325is, at a time when $300 seemed like a crazy amount to spend on headphones. How did they sound? Well...I couldn't tell any difference. That's pretty disheartening, let me tell ya! Near-frantically, I started listening to music in earnest at that time; where before I'd be content to sit back and enjoy a good chord progression or vocal harmony on whatever cans or earbuds I had at hand, I'd now find myself listening for more detail, soundstage, bass presence, and even performing torture-tests with low-bitrate mp3s. I often found myself going to bed with these aluminum cylinders on my ears.
  
 After a week or so, it finally clicked -- my new headphones DID sound similar to the previous pair, but more detail was there, along with a bit more noticeable bass extension and instrument separation. I was also noticing compression artifacts in 96kbps mp3's that had never been quite apparent to me before. On the right recordings, though, the brightness -- the SPARKLE -- of those headphones was to die for. I miss 'em, but they're in good hands with the brother that introduced me to Grado.
  
 Fast forward a few months to me having a severe money management problem -- I found myself with several credit cards, but the prospect of paying rent at my apartment was getting tricky. Having a roommate, you can't really slouch on that, right? So, I talked myself into a credit-funded purchase of an RS2i, which at the time was holding its value pretty well. I could then either turn them around for rent money, or keep them around for the next month I thought I was going to come up short.
  
 Well, fortune smiled on me! After subsisting on crackers for a couple weeks, I didn't need to let go of my piggy bank...er, my RS2i's. A couple of months later, I was back in the black, and I couldn't resist tearing into the package (carefully) and trying them out. That's been about 6 years ago now, and they've been my daily drivers nearly all that time. Lightweight, refined, and well-suited to just about anything I threw at them. All of the ways I tried to branch out (Audio Technica, AKG, Sony, Sennheiser) just didn't have the rewarding sound of Grado headphones.
  
 Fast fast forward (for those that had fancy VCRs) a few years, and I've gotten a job in my field, I'm paying down debt, getting married to the lady of my dreams, and can even sock away a little extra cash per check. Nearly every day I was soaking up any impressions of Grado headphones I could find, looking for that perfect acquisition -- and "end-game headphone". Where I live, it's a 5.5 hour drive to anywhere that even carries the Prestige Series, which is an awful shame. Every road trip and flight out of town, I was always on the lookout for stores that carried the RS1, GS1000, or PS1000.
  
 Finally, just a month before my wedding, I had a bachelor party in Vegas. Did I...reenact The Hangover? engage in debauchery? gamble all my money away? NOPE! Went to the Grado dealer! Got to sit for over an hour and sample the RS1i, GS1000i, and PS1000 (also got to compare to the HD800). The PS1000 didn't impress. Not at first, at least. There was a big soundstage compared to what I was used to, but I really couldn't hear any way a particular frequency stood out. Then I slipped on the RS1i and it totally hit me -- every bit of the PS1000 range just sounded RIGHT. I switched back. Treble -- bright, yes, but detailed enough to prevent any harshness. Mids -- maybe a bit recessed in a certain range, but then again I was comparing to the RS1i -- the PS1k didn't sound like the vocalist was shy or anything, so again, no complaints. Bass extension was great, but I wasn't seeing enough emphasis to make them anywhere near "basshead" headphones per se. What about those graphs I'd seen? The jokes about mountain ranges?
  
 It just struck me that every note from every instrument sounded the way that I'd expect that instrument to sound. All I wanted more of, and I mean ALL I could ever ask for, would be even better localization of instruments, which was already pretty fantastic with these.
  
 After so long looking and listening, 3 weeks ago, I pulled the trigger on the PS1000e. Hoooo boy!


----------



## SPdubs

Crazy pumped for the GH2. I only ordered one for my store back when the GH1 hit and that was a huge regret. Both because I didn't buy it for myself and because I didn't have more to sell to others. But mostly for myself. Sometimes I feel like throwing up a trade for my HF-2's...
  
 Anyways, GH2's are shipping in early March and I will have a few on hand!
  
  
  
 -S


----------



## whirlwind

macedonianhero said:


> Here I sit Grado-less for the first time in a long time. That said, the GH-2s look to be my next headphone purchase!


 
  Great timing, Peter.
  
 Those cups are beautiful and with new drivers to boot....now if only they would add some wonderful cocobolo buttons


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Great timing, Peter.
> 
> Those cups are beautiful and with new drivers to boot....now if only they would add some wonderful cocobolo buttons


 
 buttons would be very cool


----------



## GreenBow

I was googling the Cocobolo tonewood of the GH-2.
  
 This page says: http://breedlovemusic.com/acoustic-guitars/tonewoods/cocobolo
 "Cocobolo is dark, and dense, with a bright, clear, sustaining voice and a tone that is very similar to the best rosewood. Provides well-balanced tone with power, sustain and volume. Responsive, with clear, slow-decaying harmonics and a well-articulated and complex low end. Similar to Brazilian rosewood with a little less bass and more pronounced treble."
  
  
 (Maple of the GH-1 is mean to be good for projection, and a little bright.)
  
 Anyway, just saying.


----------



## jlaseter

I sure hope they're not a limited run. Also, I wonder if this means there could be a cocobolo GS headphone coming up? GS3000e?


----------



## joseph69

up late said:


> at the risk of derailing the hype train before it leaves the station, a ps2000e hasn't been confirmed by anyone, including grado afaik, or am i missing something?


 
 I e-mailed Grado immediately after seeing the video posted by @wormsdriverand asking when they PS2Ke was going to be released, and whoever received my e-mail replied "we would have to ask". So it seems to be a matter when the train is leaving the station.


----------



## ruhenheiM

peskypesky said:


> it's kind of weird to see Grado fans talking about how sexy the headphones look. I thought part of the Grado appeal was that they look old-school nerdy.


 
 yea.like 65/67 ford mustang, they look sexy. the new modern mustang look like crap. only few modern hypercars that had a sexy look
  
  


stacker45 said:


> I don't know, from what I've heard the PS-1 are bass heavy.


 
 i was hoping for something neutral or something like more refine ps1000e with deep bass and reduce weight
  
  
  
@jlaseter
 great journey dude!!
  
  


jlaseter said:


> I sure hope they're not a limited run. Also, I wonder if this means there could be a cocobolo GS headphone coming up? GS3000e?


  

 i highly doubt they would change the mahogany to other kind of wood on rs/gs for about 20 years they just using different variety of mahogany. but maybe they would do it on the next gs headphone like gs3000. but then again it would be a very long time when that happen


----------



## tlainhart

The specs for the GH2 describe a "destressed dynamic driver". Does that mean that they're "broken-in" at the shop?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

That ad is so fraught with grammatical errors that I thought that "destressed" was someone's version of "distressed." But I think not. It does mean "burned in" to me. I have always wondered why Grado has not taken advantage of the idea of just burning in their headphones. What an advantage that would give Grado.


----------



## MacedonianHero

joseph69 said:


> I thought you kept the GH1 and sold the PS1Ke?


 
  
 Ended up selling both.


----------



## gregorya

tlainhart said:


> The specs for the GH2 describe a "destressed dynamic driver". Does that mean that they're "broken-in" at the shop?




I thought that they had been using that "destressed" term for years.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

macedonianhero said:


> Ended up selling both.



It is so ironic that @MacedonianHero, who like @LCFiner,@joseph69, and @DevouringOne is a key influencer of Grado opinions, no longer has a Grado!!!


----------



## MacedonianHero

ruthieandjohn said:


> It is so ironic that @MacedonianHero, who like @LCFiner, joseph69, and @DevouringOne is a key influencer of Grado opinions, no longer has a Grado!!!


 
  
 Lol...it's happened to me from time to time. But the GH-2s seem to be calling my name. I'm not really interested in the PS2000e though.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

macedonianhero said:


> Lol...it's happened to me from time to time. But the GH-2s seem to be calling my name. I'm not really interested in the PS2000e though.



Wow! Why (no interest in PS2000e and great interest in GH-2)? 

I have the GH-1, and while it is in the top 15% of my Grados (I have 27 different models), it really hasn't excited me like the PS1000 or PS1000e.


----------



## MacedonianHero

ruthieandjohn said:


> Wow! Why (no interest in PS2000e and great interest in GH-2)?
> 
> I have the GH-1, and while it is in the top 15% of my Grados (I have 27 different models), it really hasn't excited me like the PS1000 or PS1000e.


 
  
 I really don't know what else Grado can do with the PS2000e in terms of "new" technology.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

macedonianhero said:


> I really don't know what else Grado can do with the PS2000e in terms of "new" technology.


 

 Excellent point... maybe they are already "there."


----------



## MacedonianHero

ruthieandjohn said:


> Excellent point... maybe they are already "there."


 
  
 They aren't like Sennheiser or Stax in that regard...so I think they are "there" already. Nicely put.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

macedonianhero said:


> Here I sit Grado-less for the first time in a long time. That said, the GH-2s look to be my next headphone purchase!


 

 What attracts you to the GH-2 beyond the GH-1 (which I am assuming you have tried)? Simply a denser wood (cocobolo vs. maple)?  Or is there more?


----------



## jlaseter

ruthieandjohn said:


> Excellent point... maybe they are already "there."


 
  


macedonianhero said:


> They aren't like Sennheiser or Stax in that regard...so I think they are "there" already. Nicely put.


 


 If you mean that Grados may be as technologically advanced as they'll ever be (at least for a great while), I agree.

 But you gotta admit, it's pretty neat to see them experimenting with tonewoods. Especially with original concepts like the GS2000e.


----------



## trellus

gregorya said:


> I thought that they had been using that "destressed" term for years.




They have. I distinctly remember reading that word in reading about their "new" (at the time) e-Series drivers.


----------



## SPdubs

ruthieandjohn said:


> That ad is so fraught with grammatical errors that I thought that "destressed" was someone's version of "distressed." But I think not. It does mean "burned in" to me. I have always wondered why Grado has not taken advantage of the idea of just burning in their headphones. What an advantage that would give Grado.


 
  
 To avoid the entire conversation/debate/engineering lecture about burn-in, I play all the Grados we sell, RS-1 and above, for 40 hours. Burn-in varies in subtlety, but it's definitely a thing! Not doing it at the factory might leave that tiny journey to the buyer.


----------



## OlBlueHiFiDude

My 2 cents, I think Macedonian's opinions which I agree a lot, are in the neutral of headphones Grado lovers like a little color and foot tapping and bobbing. And as I hope the new ps2000e will make my head bop to the point of a head brace. Neutral is great, but Grado "fun" is what I enjoy. Utopia, LCD4, hifi man v-2, abyss and of course Stax 009 are great phones, but Grado gives me great joy. A dynamic phone hand made in the great USA is what I desire. My 2 cents. Thanks. Opinions vary. Booya. Or in Texas, "Kick Ass"


----------



## OlBlueHiFiDude

Oh, by the way "Macedonian Hero" you're always welcome in Texas, come on down for great hospitality, Tex-mex n bar b que. the weather is always nice.


----------



## up late

joseph69 said:


> I e-mailed Grado immediately after seeing the video posted by @wormsdriver
> and asking when they PS2Ke was going to be released, and whoever received my e-mail replied "we would have to ask". So it seems to be a matter when the train is leaving the station.




hardly a definitive response


----------



## up late

gregorya said:


> I thought that they had been using that "destressed" term for years.




they have. i understood it to be a process whereby a substance is painted onto the driver. also known as "doping", this technique is employed by some loudspeaker manufacturers.


----------



## CH23

tlainhart said:


> The specs for the GH2 describe a "destressed dynamic driver". Does that mean that they're "broken-in" at the shop?


 
  
  


ruthieandjohn said:


> That ad is so fraught with grammatical errors that I thought that "destressed" was someone's version of "distressed." But I think not. It does mean "burned in" to me. I have always wondered why Grado has not taken advantage of the idea of just burning in their headphones. What an advantage that would give Grado.


 
  
 As far as i know this term is used for the process where the plastic film used for the diaphragm is being stretched. and shaped.
  
 the reason for not burning in all headphones is because there's no reason to do so. it won't sell them better, but it will add more time to manufacturing, takes up more space at Grado H.Q., and increases the power bill.
 not to say that there's many who don't believe in burn-in ("the burn-in happens in your head, not in the headphones" argument)


----------



## whirlwind

macedonianhero said:


> ruthieandjohn said:
> 
> 
> > It is so ironic that @MacedonianHero, who like @LCFiner, joseph69, and @DevouringOne is a key influencer of Grado opinions, no longer has a Grado!!!
> ...


 
  
 I have always had a Grado, but at times I may just have a 60i or a 225i.
  
 Just like having that Grado sound around, but I will admit that for the most part, the Grado sound stays intact through pretty much the whole series of cans.
  
 For this reason it makes me want to explore other style headphones.  I do wish Grado would experiment with a closed headphone, that would peak my interest.
  
 I actually prefer the older school Grados, love the RS1 semi-vintage they sound awesome , but they bring so many other advantages for me....I am not a fan of the newer thick cables, nor the small headphone plug, for myself, if I pay $600 for a headphone, I am going to do most of my listening from my home set-up...so why can't I at least have the option of the jack that I want and the cable that I prefer.  I never think it is a good idea to have the cable weigh more than the headphone itself .
  
 Grados have a great sounding cable on the older models, and they can still be a bit quirky, I manage mine just fine, but it is way more of a job than with other headphones that I own....those cables seem to manage there self and you really don't notice they exist, I never find myself fiddling with them.
  
 I don't want to sound like I am bashing, but I probably do...this stuff does not bother most...so this is just a rant of my pet peeves.
  
 All this being said....I love the Grado sound and I think I will always own one....they just perform so darm well with the guitars that I love to hear.


----------



## jaywillin

i too am grado-less right now, and i believe i'm going to give the oft overlooked 125 a shot,


----------



## ephrank

Anyone still head-bobbing with their HF2? I still listen to mine daily with my office rig.


----------



## GreenBow

gregorya said:


> tlainhart said:
> 
> 
> > The specs for the GH2 describe a "destressed dynamic driver". Does that mean that they're "broken-in" at the shop?
> ...


 
  
 I am sure going way back that the SR80 was described as de-stressed over the SR60.


----------



## DavidA

whirlwind said:


> I have always had a Grado, but at times I may just have a 60i or a 225i.
> 
> Just like having that Grado sound around, but I will admit that for the most part, the Grado sound stays intact through pretty much the whole series of cans.
> 
> ...


 
 Agree with you about the new 8 conductor cables being way to heavy for such light headphones, can't imagine dealing with the 12 conductor cables on some models.  Also, making removable cables is the first thing that needs to made standard on RS series and up.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ephrank said:


> Anyone still head-bobbing with their HF2? I still listen to mine daily with my office rig.



I sure am! I was amazed to put a DAC/amp on my HF2 and find a far larger improvement over just straight from iPod than I could recall with any other Grado. I then scouted around and found that the RS1e was the second most improved by DAC/amp!


----------



## jlaseter

ruthieandjohn which DAC/amp do you prefer with the RS1e?


----------



## SPdubs

davida said:


> Agree with you about the new 8 conductor cables being way to heavy for such light headphones, can't imagine dealing with the 12 conductor cables on some models.  Also, making removable cables is the first thing that needs to made standard on RS series and up.


 
  
 O man that would torture me, though. First thing I'd do is crack them open and direct solder the cable. One less obstacle in my signal flow!
  
 In fact it is the first thing I did with my Nighthawks lol.


----------



## Dana Reed

spdubs said:


> O man that would torture me, though. First thing I'd do is crack them open and direct solder the cable. One less obstacle in my signal flow!
> 
> In fact it is the first thing I did with my Nighthawks lol.



You'd better solder the other end right to the headphone amp, and solder the amp to the DAC


----------



## DavidA

spdubs said:


> O man that would torture me, though. First thing I'd do is crack them open and direct solder the cable. One less obstacle in my signal flow!
> 
> In fact it is the first thing I did with my Nighthawks lol.


 
  


dana reed said:


> You'd better solder the other end right to the headphone amp, and solder the amp to the DAC


 
 With so many connections going from source to DAC to amp I really don't think one more connection is really a problem.


----------



## MacedonianHero

olbluehifidude said:


> Oh, by the way "Macedonian Hero" you're always welcome in Texas, come on down for great hospitality, Tex-mex n bar b que. the weather is always nice.


 
  
 Thanks man! I've been down to the Lone Star state a few times. My company's head offices and main plant are just outside of Austin. I do love going to Salt Lick or Dukes for some awesome BBQ! The last time I was down, the coolest it got was 98'F (at night). But now here in Toronto with 28'F and 6" of snow tonight, I'll take that 98'F!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jlaseter said:


> ruthieandjohn which DAC/amp do you prefer with the RS1e?



For solid state, the Joseph Grado HPA-1. For tube, the Schiit Lyr2 preceded by Schiit Bifrost Multibit. For portable, the CEntrance Hi-Fi Skyn. For semi portable, the Chord Hugo. For overall best, the Schoit combination.


----------



## SPdubs

dana reed said:


> You'd better solder the other end right to the headphone amp, and solder the amp to the DAC


 
  


davida said:


> With so many connections going from source to DAC to amp I really don't think one more connection is really a problem.


 
  
 Eh, I've done my own experimenting. You should try it! Or not lol, it's your own gig. Just like cables. If you don't believe in them that's fine, but I find them important.
  
 I mean we wouldn't need good quality connectors and terminations if I skip them all, would we? It's just not practical. But I'm pretty sure eliminating a connection point (and therefore a break) is one of least crazy things I've seen done in audio...


----------



## DavidA

spdubs said:


> Eh, I've done my own experimenting. You should try it! Or not lol, it's your own gig. Just like cables. If you don't believe in them that's fine, but I find them important.
> 
> I mean we wouldn't need good quality connectors and terminations if I skip them all, would we? It's just not practical. But I'm pretty sure eliminating a connection point (and therefore a break) is one of least crazy things I've seen done in audio...


 
 I'm one who hasn't heard any difference with cables for headphones or even power cables but the quality of the supplied juice is a problem with some locations and does require conditioning.  The way I look at it is if I can't hear a difference save the money and spend it where I can hear a difference, or taste a difference LOL.


----------



## JoeDoe

Hey there Grado-ites, in an effort to preserve marital well-being, it's time to move a few Grados, some of which are hard to come by!

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/834551/original-grado-rs1-ps500-gs1000

Would love to see them go to someone who I know will appreciate them! Thanks!


----------



## ephrank

ruthieandjohn said:


> ephrank said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone still head-bobbing with their HF2? I still listen to mine daily with my office rig.
> ...


 
  
 The HF2 are more fun than HD600. I keep switching between these 2 pairs in the office. Whenever I need more bass groove and excitements, I put on the HF2; When it's getting uncomfortable around the ears (pads), HD 600 are on 
  
 The V-shaped frequency response of the HF2 definitely set them apart from the neutrality of the HD 600, and the SR325's lack of bass.


----------



## SP Wild

The HF2 is the only Grado I everheard and owned. 

Love em, love em, love em. 

A great change from my usual references.


----------



## Greeni

May I ask the Grado expert, would you recommend opening the wooden cups of Grado RS series for re-cabling?
 I found Grado cable too short for my use and thinking about this, and notice some dealers offer this type of service.


----------



## DavidA

greeni said:


> May I ask the Grado expert, would you recommend opening the wooden cups of Grado RS series for re-cabling?
> I found Grado cable too short for my use and thinking about this, and notice some dealers offer this type of service.


 
 This is not the easiest thing to do, it took me a little over 2 hours to get the drivers out of a RS2e for a friend to replace a bad cable, since it took so long went with removable cables using SMC connectors which fit the cable hole perfectly.  I was going to do mine also but after that experience decided to just leave it for now.


----------



## Douger333

While I am not a Grado expert, I have been satisfied with Grado's extension cable, using with Grado phones and other brands.


----------



## joseph69

greeni said:


> May I ask the Grado expert, would you recommend opening the wooden cups of Grado RS series for re-cabling?
> I found Grado cable too short for my use and thinking about this, and notice some dealers offer this type of service.


 
 Why not buy the Grado 15' extension cable instead of opening your RS and possibly ruining them?


----------



## HPiper

I am looking to upgrade my rig a bit. If anybody see's a pair of RS2e's for sale at a fair price could you drop me a PM. Thanks


----------



## peskypesky

hpiper said:


> I am looking to upgrade my rig a bit. If anybody see's a pair of RS2e's for sale at a fair price could you drop me a PM. Thanks


 

 you have two heads?


----------



## Gippy

Yaa, my GS2000e is finally burned in! The right side's cloth is now partially discolored from skin oil LOL.


----------



## joseph69

gippy said:


> Yaa, my GS2000e is finally burned in! The right side's cloth is now partially discolored from skin oil LOL.


 
 What makes you say finally?
 How many hours do you feel they took to burn-in?


----------



## Gippy

It was a joke, they're not truly "burned in" until the cloth from both sides has been completely darkened from many hours of wear.


----------



## joseph69

gippy said:


> It was a joke, they're not truly "burned in" until the cloth from both sides has been completely darkened from many hours of wear.


 
 OK


----------



## ruhenheiM

http://www.head-fi.org/t/834623/grado-ps-1
  
 anyone?


----------



## CH23

ruhenheim said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/834623/grado-ps-1
> 
> anyone?


 
 if only i had the money.


----------



## ruhenheiM

ch23 said:


> if only i had the money.


----------



## fleasbaby

ruhenheim said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/834623/grado-ps-1
> 
> anyone?


 
  
 *sigh* These don't come up often at all either...almost a white whale. Wish I could.


----------



## stacker45

ephrank said:


> The HF2 are more fun than HD600. I keep switching between these 2 pairs in the office. Whenever I need more bass groove and excitements, I put on the HF2; When it's getting uncomfortable around the ears (pads), HD 600 are on
> 
> The V-shaped frequency response of the HF2 definitely set them apart from the neutrality of the HD 600, and the SR325's lack of bass.


 
  
  You say, ''The HF2 are more fun than the HD600'', I say, a funeral is more fun than the HD600


----------



## trellus

stacker45 said:


> You say, ''The HF2 are more fun than the HD600'', I say, a funeral is more fun than the HD600


 





 Aw!  I love my HD 600's, definitely not boring to me, just a different flavor to me... when I want really aggressive, I pull out the Grado's...


----------



## rovopio

First off, please don't quote this post, as I'm going to edit it as soon as one of you take the item.
  
 Hi everybody,
  


> I'm checking back in to notify people here that I'm going to let go of a grado rs2e. I had it for less than 2 weeks, very little play time, and then I had it shipped away. It came back to me in several months or so later, unexpectedly.
> 
> Since I only had it for 2 weeks at first, the deterioration that comes from me using it in that initial 2 weeks, should be very little or close to non-existent.
> It should have been a mint condition item. *However,* the condition when I got it out of the box, it is already in 7/10 condition.
> ...


 
  
 Here are the pictures :
  
 http://imgur.com/a/DgyYV

  


> If you see the fourth image, that's where the 7/10 condition comes from. The glue that holds the cable inside the chamber doesn't stick, so the cable can goes in to inside the chamber (right cup). Also, there is a zip tie mark on that right cable, again since the glue doesn't stick.


 
  
 I'll leave this post until Monday, then I'll post it publicly, probably ebay, still not sure where.
  
 Cheers, and I hope every regulars here have a great day and rest of the week.


----------



## CH23

rovopio said:


> First off, please don't quote this post.


 
 i'm sorry i failed you 
  
  


> The cable can go into inside the chamber (right cup).


 
   
i don't believe this is an issue. the same is possible with my PS1000 and my (buttoned) RS1. there is a zip tie on the inside which should keep the tension off of the drivers and soldering points.


----------



## DavidA

@rovopio, i just checked my RS2e and there is no glue where the cables come out of the cups and its quite easy to push the cables in and IIRC it was the same with all my Grado headphones that there is a cable tie to keep the stress of the solder joint.


----------



## rovopio

Hi everybody!
  
 Quote:


ch23 said:


> i'm sorry i failed you


 
  
  "You have failed the city."
  
  
 Quote:


davida said:


> @rovopio, i just checked my RS2e and* there is no glue where the cables come out of the cups* and its quite easy to push the cables in and IIRC it was the same with all my Grado headphones that there is a cable tie to keep the stress of the solder joint.


 
  
 Well, that's good if everybody's headphones are like that, so it may not 7/10 after all.
 Well then future owner of this lonely rs2e, what are you waiting for, take this off my hand.
  
 1) Anyway, to further elaborate, the right cup cable can go inside the chamber as long as I the chamber still has room. So it can goes in up to 3-5 inches. Anyway, it can goes in a lot, as long as there is still room inside the chamber.
  
 The left cup can only goes in for like, a little. I think what you, joseph, and ch23 are describing, are the left part, there everybody else's grado headphones can move up and down just a bit. Yeah the left cup is normal in that it can move up and down a bit. The right cup, I can hide the cable all the way if I force it to.
  
 But if anybody that takes this thinks that it's normal, then well, that's great too.
  
 2) On the glue part, huhhhhhhh. I think you may be more correct than I am wrong. So there is a lump on mine on each of the chamber, right above that cable ties we're talking about. I always thought that lump are lump of glues. What are those anyway? lol.
  
 3) Oh, while it's not that clear on the picture, on the right cable, there is a cable ties mark. Basically, out of the box, the cable tie on the right part aren't tight, so I guess along the way, before it reaches me, the cable got slightly pulled, and since the right chamber cable tie aren't tight, the cable got pulled and I can see the zip tie mark being on the outside, right under the wood.


----------



## CH23

@rovopio here's a pic of the cable with dot of glue+cable tie, which is normally on the inside of my PS1000:


----------



## joseph69

rovopio said:


>


 
 I would think that the glue eliminates the noise from the cables/cups coming in contact, which some have complained about when moving their head.
  
 I've taken apart 3 (i) series Grados…this is the first I've seen the glue.


----------



## CH23

joseph69 said:


> I would think that the glue eliminates the noise from the cables/cups coming in contact, which some have complained about when moving their head.
> 
> I've taken apart 3 (i) series Grados…this is the first I've seen the glue.


 

 maybe they stopped doing it, or don't do it on the lower end models?

 my PS1000 is #157, so it's quite old...same for my RS1, which is a classic b(if i recall correctly. square rods, button, in white cardboard box)


----------



## joseph69

ch23 said:


> maybe they stopped doing it, or don't do it on the lower end models?
> 
> my PS1000 is #157, so it's quite old...same for my RS1, which is a classic b(if i recall correctly. square rods, button, in white cardboard box)


 
 I don't know? I opened up 2 80i's and 1 325is and I forgot about an MS1i as well, and none of them had glue on the cable. I thought it was something new if anything.


----------



## DavidA

Didn't see the glue on 225i, 80i, or 60i, there was glue on the cable tie on a friends RS2e that I re-cabled for her there was a dab on my 225e, just checked my RS2e and there is a small dab of glue on the cable tie also.
  
 Maybe the newer "e" series have the dab of glue?


----------



## GreenBow

I just EQ'd my SR225e in relation with the frequency graph on them. Meaning I dropped the hotter treble stuff in the JRiver EQ function.
  
 I pulled:
 3KHz down by 3.9dB.
 6KHz down by 3.1dB.
 12KHz down by 3.5dB.
  
 That's going by this graph.

  
  
 Good grief!
  
 I didn't expect it. They sound perfect. Yeah still a little trebly - just maybe. However the bass notes are in tandem fully. I am aware all the time of them. I don't need to focus to hear the bass notes. Whereas if I put the EQ flat again, the bass fades by the fact that the treble notes come forward.
  
 I guess this is what the effect of modding the SR225e and other Prestige Series would have. I recall @DavidA saying the bass got better and the treble sweeter with his SR225e when Dynomat and sorthobane was used. ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am going to have to do it. (Or at least, the tape-mod.)
  
 I mean I always had my mind focused on the Grado with a proper and more equal bass presence. Like the PS500/e, and maybe the GH-1. (I have always even shied just minutely fractionally away though from them. Now they are an option.)


----------



## DavidA

@GreenBow, got my sr-225e to have more bass than my friends ps500 by opening 2 additional vent holes, dynamat in the outer cup and also a small piece on the back of the driver (works a little better than the sorbothane) and a felt dot on the back of the button.  You might also want to try some cheap G pads (Earzonk or from ebay) as it provides a little more bass, better comfort and a bit more sound stage over the stock L pads.


----------



## GreenBow

davida said:


> @GreenBow, got my sr-225e to have more bass than my friends ps500 by opening 2 additional vent holes, dynamat in the outer cup and also a small piece on the back of the driver (works a little better than the sorbothane) and a felt dot on the back of the button.  You might also want to try some cheap G pads (Earzonk or from ebay) as it provides a little more bass, better comfort and a bit more sound stage over the stock L pads.


 
  
 I have got to sort this. I can't stop listening.
  
 Just a note though: I thought G-pads made less bass. However for me there is no question I would keep the L-cushion. I have found them endlessly comfortable and much cooler than the S-cushions on the SR60e/80e/125e. That's actually why I am not considering the S-cushions for these.
  
 I might think again about the TTVJ flat pads though. I think they might stay cooler than the normal S-cushions. (Yet not as cool as the L-cushions.) Comfort-wise they might be as comfy as the L-cushion to me. (That's with there being no cushion over the white grill, leaving room for earlobes.)
  
 Honestly I find the L-cushion just perfect. I even wrote a thread about it. It was a bit long-winded but I think I got the point over. (With my effort straining to tell other sufferers.) http://www.head-fi.org/t/754373/grado-l-cushion-comfort-for-sr225-ps500#post_12461917


----------



## stacker45

rovopio said:


> Well, that's good if everybody's headphones are like that, so it may not 7/10 after all.
> Well then future owner of this lonely rs2e, what are you waiting for, take this off my hand.
> 
> 1) Anyway, to further elaborate, the right cup cable can go inside the chamber as long as I the chamber still has room. So it can goes in up to 3-5 inches. Anyway, it can goes in a lot, as long as there is still room inside the chamber.
> ...


 
  
 I just phoned Grado regarding this matter, and you're going to laugh when you read this, well, maybe not you, but I did, in fact, I'm having a hard time writing this, because I can't stop laughing!.
  
 They explained to me that the reason why you have RS2e that are a 7/10, is because the person resonsable for quality control was on long term sick leave, and the employe that was replacing her thought that headphones that are say, 7/10 coud be shipped to cutomers.
  
 Grado assured me that they had a talk with the employe, and that  this matter has been resolved. They've also told me that if you want to send them your 7/10 pair of RS2e, they'll gladly exchange them for a new pair that meets they're usual standard rating of 6/10 or less.
  
 This explains why you have recieved such a nice RS2e specimen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seriously though!, I had a 1/2 scratch on the left earcupof my GS1000. The Grado rep agreed to meet me at my dealer's and brought to brand new pair of GS1000 for me to choose from.  Well, would you believe, that those two pairs actually had even wost defect than mine!


----------



## ruhenheiM

stacker45 said:


> I just phoned Grado regarding this matter, and you're going to laugh when you read this, well, maybe not you, but I did, in fact, I'm having a hard time writing this, because I can't stop laughing!.
> 
> They explained to me that the reason why you have RS2e that are a 7/10, is because the person resonsable for quality control was on long term sick leave, and the employe that was replacing her thought that headphones that are say, 7/10 coud be shipped to cutomers.
> 
> ...


 
 classic grado


----------



## DavidA

greenbow said:


> I have got to sort this. I can't stop listening.
> 
> Just a note though: I thought G-pads made less bass. However for me there is no question I would keep the L-cushion. I have found them endlessly comfortable and much cooler than the S-cushions on the SR60e/80e/125e. That's actually why I am not considering the S-cushions for these.
> 
> ...


 
 The G pads that I use are the really cheap ones ($5 to $6 includes shipping) from ebay, not the 3 layer construction ones which cost $40+.  One reason the bass is a bit better is the foam is a not as open as the real Gardo G or L pads middle section which doesn't let the bass leak out, this is why some use tape or glue for Hifiman and Fostex ear pads, to get a good seal so the bass doesn't leak out.
  
 I can't used the S pads, they put pressure in the wrong places for me and the L pads are a bit more comfortable but still not like the G pads which have the edges of the pad against my head and there is very little pressure anywhere on my ears.
  
 And I do remember reading your post but for me the L and S just don't work.


----------



## whirlwind

Good Saturday morning to all of you "Gradoheads"....Get your coffee and lets loosen up those drivers in your best Grado cans!


----------



## GreenBow

@whirlwind right now I have Jimi Hendrix playing the track Red House. (From, The Best of Jimi Hendrix.) Ha, lush. ...Now moved onto track Voodoo Child.
  
 I remember catching a Jo Bonamassa track while I was researching electro-acoustic guitars to buy. He was playing a Yamaha LJX26, and that was pretty much the title of the Youtube video. (I am not buying the 26 by the way, but I think I am buying my guitar this week.)


----------



## ruhenheiM

greenbow said:


> @whirlwind right now I have Jimi Hendrix playing the track Red House. (From, The Best of Jimi Hendrix.) Ha, lush. ...Now moved onto track Voodoo Child.
> 
> I remember catching Jo Bonamassa track while I was researching electro-acoustic guitars to buy. He was playing a Yamaha LJX26, and that was pretty much the title of the Youtube video. (I am not buying the 26 by the way, but I think I am buying my guitar this week.)


 
 first time i heard little wing. man what a blues


----------



## GreenBow

davida said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > I have got to sort this. I can't stop listening.
> ...


 
  
 Makes complete sense over the copies of G-pads. What a find you have there.
  
 I figured it was as bass sound travels through walls in houses, but not the treble. High frequencies attenuate when travelling through materials. I am going to have to do your mod or the tape mod. That way I can use my 225e on all sources, and not just JRiver and PC.
  
 Anyway my L-cushion do not touch my head at the back of the ear. They rest on the furthest back edge of the pinna. The fronts of the pads rest on my cheeks, (and actually leave a mark). However I recall using the L-cushion wrongly for a while. The centre part of the Grado white mesh resting on my pinna and it was agony. I was at breaking point and had given up on the L-cushion, right at that point. Then I recalled how my 225e were comfy when I first tried them. I reset the position back to how I had them and a comfortable relationship was born. (NB I am not rattling on at you about L-cushion by the way. Please don't take offence. I am just leaving notes here for other newcomers.)
  
 I can't re-iterate enough how much these headphones have improved since I cut those high peaks out with EQ. I listened for hours last night, then picked my 225e now up now and carried on. It's not just the bass comes forward, it's the mids too. It's like listening to my music new.


----------



## Jbmorrey

So I used to have the PS500e and really liked them, however, I wanted to try something else... thinking I was upgrading and well... lets just say I really miss my PS500e, I have the chance to pickup a pair of PS500..... and anyone give me a brief comparison of the two. I listen to also of acoustic, and some rock, but I am all about vocals and clarity. 

Thanks!!

James


----------



## HungryPanda

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJmPFBWukq0
  
 Really enjoyed this on my GH1's


----------



## basman

Classic tracks from high school life:


----------



## LetsEvolve

Hi guys, 
 Anybody know when the PS2000e coming out for sales ? I know it's already built by Grado and tested ...


----------



## KeithG

Should I sell the car?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/361906397551


----------



## CH23

keithg said:


> Should I sell the car?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/361906397551


 

 what good is a car if you could float on the sweet sounds of music?


----------



## ruhenheiM

keithg said:


> Should I sell the car?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/361906397551


 
 you could always buy a car


----------



## KeithG

keithg said:


> Should I sell the car?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/361906397551





I covet things like this but I wonder whether they'd be a revelation or a disappointment? Would my money, which i really don't have, be better spent elsewhere in the range?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

keithg said:


> I covet things like this but I wonder whether they'd be a revelation or a disappointment? Would my money, which i really don't have, be better spent elsewhere in the range?


 

 Depends (doesn't it always??)
  
 Despite its statement of "intact lettering,"  the "O" in "Grado" on the right earpiece is mostly gone.
  
 If you are a collector of Grados (as I am), this is a great price in a way-better-than-average condition HP2.  The HP1000 series, designed by Joseph Grado because he needed an accurate headphone to diagnose his new invention, the HMP-1 Holographic Scalera Scanner, is super flat, super detailed, and unlike the current Grado Labs headphones with their fun sound profile.  The HP2, which is the second of the series, differs from the original HP1 (which I have) by removing the polarity switches of the HP1 and using the new Ultra Wideband cable.
  
 The headphones are no plastic, all metal construction.  I love mine.


----------



## stacker45

ruthieandjohn said:


> Depends (doesn't it always??)
> 
> Despite its statement of "intact lettering,"  the "O" in "Grado" on the right earpiece is mostly gone.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I agree John, that is a great price, by the way, you have a good eye, because I thought that all the lettering was intact. My HP2 have one number, and four letters that each have about 25% missing but then I paid $350 for mine so I guess I got a great price too,


----------



## Amictus

jbmorrey said:


> So I used to have the PS500e and really liked them, however, I wanted to try something else... thinking I was upgrading and well... lets just say I really miss my PS500e, I have the chance to pickup a pair of PS500..... and anyone give me a brief comparison of the two. I listen to also of acoustic, and some rock, but I am all about vocals and clarity.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> James


 
 James - no one seems to have replied to this so I will just throw in that I am loving my PS500 at the moment... when the change to 'e' happened I had just ordered an RS1i and received instead the transitional model which turned into the RS1e. It was disappointing on several levels, and, in a  panic, I ordered a PS500 from Amazon that was still offered (alongside some PS500e models). I suspected, you see, that all the Grado 'e' models would have the same sort of problem that I had encountered with the RS1i/e. Well, to be brief, the PS500 turned out to be excellent and I enjoy them very much. You won't regret buying them and they continue to improve with use in normal Grado fashion. I can't, however, compare them to the PS500e as I don't own those (yet ) I hope that some of the wise around here will be able to address your question. Maybe @ruthieandjohn or @stacker45 or @joseph69 ?


----------



## Jbmorrey

Amictus , thanks so much for your thoughts. And linking some others that might have a 500 vs 500e comparison. In reading some 500e reviews, it seems like the 500 had more bass, I was actually pleased with the 500e, I am thinking that I might be best to hold off and just get what I know (500e) then jump on the chance to have one and regret it. 

James


----------



## joseph69

jbmorrey said:


> Amictus , thanks so much for your thoughts. And linking some others that might have a 500 vs 500e comparison.


 
 Check out @ruthieandjohn signature…I believe he has a comparison chart which includes both.
 Unfortunately I've never heard either of the PS500 series.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I have the PS500, but not the PS500e...so sorry!


----------



## joseph69

Sorry for the misleading information.


----------



## DavidA

jbmorrey said:


> Amictus , thanks so much for your thoughts. And linking some others that might have a 500 vs 500e comparison. In reading some 500e reviews, it seems like the 500 had more bass, I was actually pleased with the 500e, I am thinking that I might be best to hold off and just get what I know (500e) then jump on the chance to have one and regret it.
> 
> James


 
 Hi James,
 I have a PS500 and heard a PS500e once so don't put too much weight on my thoughts.  The 500e had a more balanced sound signature and the highs are a bit smoother to me but the 500 is a little more engaging with the slight treble bite for the genres I like to listen to when using a Grado.  I get the better balanced sound signature with a Ypsilon S2 or Nhoord Red V2 so the PS500e is not something I would get at this time.


----------



## wormsdriver

I've had both the PS500 and PS500e in the past, but it's been quite a long while since I had either one. I remember thinking the PS500e was very close to the GH-1 although i don't think I had them at the same time to compare them side by side.


----------



## cjc

wormsdriver said:


> I've had both the PS500 and PS500e in the past, but it's been quite a long while since I had either one. I remember thinking the PS500e was very close to the GH-1 although i don't think I had them at the same time to compare them side by side.


 

 I never owned the original PS500 but did audition for awhile the PS500e and thought it sounded very thin/bright.
 I returned the PS500e and bought the 325e and feel it portrays a much better overall bass/mid/treble.
 Hoping to own the RS2e someday.


----------



## DavidA

cjc said:


> I never owned the original PS500 but did audition for awhile the PS500e and thought it sounded very thin/bright.
> I returned the PS500e and bought the 325e and feel it portrays a much better overall bass/mid/treble.
> Hoping to own the RS2e someday.


 
 How interesting is this hobby that we all hear so differently, for me the 325e was the thin/bright sounding one and the PS-500e was the better balanced sound signature.  RS2e is still my favorite Grado and is the only one that I haven't modded, yet.  Some day I will make the cables removable, the 8 wire cable is just too heavy for such a light headphone.


----------



## wormsdriver

You can't go wrong with either version ps500 imo. Both are great!


----------



## wormsdriver

looks like the GH-2 is ready to ship: http://www.4ourears.net/gh2_p/4e-gh2.htm


----------



## ruhenheiM

they already updated their web page
  
 http://www.gradolabs.com/headphones/limited-editions
 http://www.gradolabs.com/headphones/limited-editions/item/65-gh2


----------



## HungryPanda

Oh my and my GH-1 is so new.......


----------



## Astral Abyss

I like the rounded wood cups on the GH2.  I think it looks better and highlights the wood grain patterns.


----------



## joseph69

hungrypanda said:


> Oh my and my GH-1 is so new.......


 
  
 I wonder if the GH1 drivers were used in the GH2 (I would think so) and it's just the wood which gives a slightly different tonal balance?


----------



## cygnusx

I would be surprised if they were using different drivers.


----------



## hyogen

which are the most neutral sounding grados?  or is this even a serious question -_-
  
 I like the flat sound signature of DT880 / Triplefi 10


----------



## whirlwind

astral abyss said:


> I like the rounded wood cups on the GH2.  I think it looks better and highlights the wood grain patterns.


 
 Agree, I like these cups better also


----------



## joseph69

hyogen said:


> which are the most neutral sounding grados?


 
 Joseph Grado HP-1000.


----------



## up late

astral abyss said:


> I like the rounded wood cups on the GH2.  I think it looks better and highlights the wood grain patterns.




gotta say that i prefer the design of the gh1. i'd rather see grados retaining their edge.  the gh2's cocobolo cups also look shallow compared to the gh1 in the pics.


----------



## wormsdriver

up late said:


> astral abyss said:
> 
> 
> > I like the rounded wood cups on the GH2.  I think it looks better and highlights the wood grain patterns.
> ...


I feel the same way judging from the pictures. I'm not too fond of the rounded edges. They look too much like DIY IMO.


----------



## ruhenheiM

wormsdriver said:


> I feel the same way judging from the pictures. I'm not too fond of the rounded edges. They look too much like DIY IMO.


 
  
 they look good. but like you said. looks like a very sophisticated DIY grado


----------



## JoeDoe

hyogen said:


> which are the most neutral sounding grados?  or is this even a serious question -_-
> 
> I like the flat sound signature of DT880 / Triplefi 10




Grados usually aren't described as neutral... and the TF10 is often described as rather V-shaped. If you're coming from that kind of sound, I'd agree that he aforementioned HP-1000 and maybe something like the 225e?

If you want something that's more mid forward like the 880, I would have a look at the RS1 or RS2e. And if you want something a little more V-shaped, check out the GS1000.




up late said:


> gotta say that i prefer the design of the gh1. i'd rather see grados retaining their edge.  the gh2's cocobolo cups also look shallow compared to the gh1 in the pics.







wormsdriver said:


> I feel the same way judging from the pictures. I'm not too fond of the rounded edges. They look too much like DIY IMO.







ruhenheim said:


> they look good. but like you said. looks like a very sophisticated DIY grado




Agreed on all counts!


----------



## joseph69

I agree as well with all the above statements on preferring the GH1 cups.


----------



## dr cornelius

wormsdriver said:


> I feel the same way judging from the pictures. I'm not too fond of the rounded edges. They look too much like DIY IMO.


 

 The wood is beautiful - as a drummer I see boutique drums made of that wood, and they can sound great.  But unfortunately I agree with the DIY look of these...


----------



## Astral Abyss

Grado finally uses a beautiful, interesting wood and everyone complains that it looks DIY. This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## wormsdriver

astral abyss said:


> Grado finally uses a beautiful, interesting wood and everyone complains that it looks DIY. This is why we can't have nice things.


 lol, the wood looks good! it's the rounded edges we're talking about. All we're saying is we prefer our Grados to look like Grados.


----------



## Astral Abyss

wormsdriver said:


> lol, the wood looks good! it's the rounded edges we're talking about. All we're saying is we prefer our Grados to look like Grados.


 
  
 But my GS1000e has rounded edges...  
  
 I know what you're saying though.  I like the look of Grados as well, but it's a limited edition, so we have to keep an open mind.


----------



## CH23

i'm fine with progress, would like to see progress in the form of metal rodblocks, don't care much about the shape of the cups (as long as it doesn't hinder the sound)


----------



## cygnusx

Worst case wait for the Purple Heart GH3 next year, they are going make them with the classic GH1 shape.  I would personally prefer tiger ebony.


----------



## wormsdriver

I mean don't get me wrong, I don't think that's gonna stop anybody whose gonna get them, get them. I'm certain they'll sound lovely. Question is, how different or same will they sound to my gh1?
I've been wanting to get something different than Grado and I was looking at entry level stax but now this comes along.
I wasn't really considering the GH2 but I think the whole experience will be fun for the guys who buy it and share their experience with us.

Another question, just how limited are these!? I have a feeling they won't be as many as there were gh1's


----------



## up late

astral abyss said:


> Grado finally uses a beautiful, interesting wood and everyone complains that it looks DIY. This is why we can't have nice things.




you're overreacting. it's just an opinion. if i wanted to complain about it then i'd be directing it to grado, and i have no intention of doing any such thing.


----------



## Astral Abyss

up late said:


> you're overreacting. it's just an opinion. if i wanted to complain about it then i'd be directing it to grado, and i have no intention of doing any such thing.




I am. It was a joke.


----------



## up late

that's when emoticons come in handy


----------



## Astral Abyss

I just ordered a pair.


----------



## up late

congrats!


----------



## stacker45

hyogen said:


> which are the most neutral sounding grados?  or is this even a serious question -_-
> 
> I like the flat sound signature of DT880 / Triplefi 10


 
  
 The HP1000 is the most neutral Grado.


----------



## HPiper

If I wanted neutral I wouldn't come to Grado. I like them specifically because they are not neutral. Most of what I listen to is heavy on the guitars and guitar amps are decidedly not neutral. So it takes a headphone like Grado to really do the kind of music I like justice. As I think about it my favorite Grado's are the ones thought to be the least even, for example the GS1000e. I am just thankful that at least one manufacturer decided to go his own way and not follow the crowd, to give us the Grado "Signature" sound we have today.


----------



## musiclvr

hpiper said:


> If I wanted neutral I wouldn't come to Grado. I like them specifically because they are not neutral. Most of what I listen to is heavy on the guitars and guitar amps are decidedly not neutral. So it takes a headphone like Grado to really do the kind of music I like justice. As I think about it my favorite Grado's are the ones thought to be the least even, for example the GS1000e. I am just thankful that at least one manufacturer decided to go his own way and not follow the crowd, to give us the Grado "Signature" sound we have today.



I agree! The RS1i were the most euphonic sounding headphones I have had the pleasure of owning. The vocals were just ridiculous in the best ways!! The GS2KE gives me the widest soundstage of any Grado in my opinion whereas my PS1K provides me with a speedy, lush bass presentation. So I believe that there is something for everyone from Grado.


----------



## zombywoof

No question, the GH-2 are nice looking headphones.  If I were in the market, I would be all over them.
  
 Not trying to rain on anyone's parade here...I love my Grados above all the other headphones I have owned...but I have to say that it is still hard for me to imaging that the the change in the wood species used to fabricate the cups will make a significant difference to the sound signature with all other things being equal.  Different species of woods have unique properties that will influence how they perform in acoustic instruments...where they are intended to vibrate...but with an entirely open back, and a cup that is designed to minimize vibration, I would be surprised if the differences between one wood species and another in the cups will have a significant impact on sound signature.  Again...this is with all other parts of the design being equal.
  
 Still, I applaud Grado for trying new designs.  After all, they have a business to support and an audience/customer base that encourages and supports expansion of their product portfolio.  The extensive Grado modding community is proof of this.  From what I can see, no other headphone brand has this level of loyalty.  They would be nuts not to continue to diversify their product offerings.
  
 I am really happy with my GH-1/G and RS2e, and will probably stay put.


----------



## up late

i agree and tend to think that the differences between the woods used is primarily cosmetic. the driver tuning might be different, however.


----------



## DavidA

Some Grado modders tried a few different wood cups and there was a difference in sound between cups made of different woods.  While I haven't done any testing with Grado drivers I have done a little evaluation of different wood cups using Ypsilon and Nhoord drivers and there is a difference in sound between rosewood, mahogany, walnut, and tamarin.  Also need to take into account the shape of the cup, which is why the shape of the GH-2 might have been shaped as is.


----------



## up late

maybe the differences in sound is attributable to the different woods used or to the modders' expectation that they should sound different

edit: on second thought, let's not go there


----------



## JoeDoe

Not to derail the GH2 conversation, but I could not help but share with you guys the newest addition to the family!:



How bout them apples!?


----------



## zombywoof

davida said:


> Some Grado modders tried a few different wood cups and there was a difference in sound between cups made of different woods.  While I haven't done any testing with Grado drivers I have done a little evaluation of different wood cups using Ypsilon and Nhoord drivers and there is a difference in sound between rosewood, mahogany, walnut, and tamarin.  Also need to take into account the shape of the cup, which is why the shape of the GH-2 might have been shaped as is.


 

 I would agree that the shape of the cup and size of the flange on the cup has an impact, as evidenced by the design of the PS and GS cups.  I need to remind myself that "all things being equal" is an unreasonable condition...they never are, and there is no reason to think that Grado would keep "all things equal" when they introduce a new model, or a new variation.  More than any other manufacturer, I believe that the Grado crew are "passionate tinkerers."  It is probably naive for me to think so, but I sense that with Grado, the sound comes first, the business second.  I am glad to be part of their vision and passion, and part of this community.


----------



## zombywoof

joedoe said:


> Not to derail the GH2 conversation, but I could not help but share with you guys the newest addition to the family!:
> 
> 
> 
> How bout them apples!?


 

 Beautiful...congratulations!  This is how headphones should look.


----------



## Lavakugel

I own GH1...would GS1000i be a good step up or would you recommend another? GS1000e or PS1000 maybe?


----------



## JoeDoe

lavakugel said:


> I own GH1...would GS1000i be a good step up or would you recommend another? GS1000e or PS1000 maybe?




Go for the PS. To these ears, the GS is more of a sidegrade rather than a straight improvement. Secondhand PS would be a better step up the ladddr.


----------



## Lavakugel

I quite like my GH1...just realized that now because I listen to my hd600 and it's some sort of flat and not engaging to me.


----------



## zombywoof

lavakugel said:


> I quite like my GH1...just realized that now because I listen to my hd600 and it's some sort of flat and not engaging to me.


 

 I have GH1 as well.  Have you tried the GH1 with the G cushions?  Superb combination.


----------



## JoeDoe

zombywoof said:


> I have GH1 as well.  Have you tried the GH1 with the G cushions?  Superb combination.




Got that right! Also, been using mine with TTVJ deluxe flat pads lately. Made getting rid of my RS1 easier


----------



## Lavakugel

zombywoof said:


> I have GH1 as well.  Have you tried the GH1 with the G cushions?  Superb combination.


 
 Yes, I only use them now with G-Cushions because of comfort issues. How do you like your RS2E in comparison?


----------



## zombywoof

lavakugel said:


> Yes, I only use them now with G-Cushions because of comfort issues. How do you like your RS2E in comparison?


 
 I love them both.  For small group jazz I tend to go to the RS2e...can't be beat for reproducing the detail, clarity, and instrument separation a well recorded jazz album demands.  If it is there, I want to hear the breath Coltrane takes before he starts his solo, and the squeak of Scofield's palm moving up or down on the neck of his guitar.  For vocals, jazz fusion, and rock, the GH1...perhaps a bit more bass presence than the RS2e.  If there is a headphone that is better suited to rock guitar, I have not heard it.  I have always loved the Allman Brothers at Fillmore East...this album is simply amazing on the GH1.
  
 As an added note, I did not find an improvement (or any discernible difference, for that matter) using the G cushions on the RS2e, so I continue to use the L cushions that came with them.  I have not had any comfort issues with the L cushions.


----------



## Lavakugel

Thanks, will try that Album of Allman Brothers. Therefore I can stay with GH-1 because I mainly listen to instruments and vocals...


----------



## stacker45

lavakugel said:


> I quite like my GH1...just realized that now because I listen to my hd600 and it's some sort of flat and not engaging to me.


 
  
 After comparing my HD600 to the RS1, I sold my HD600, and never regreted it.


zombywoof said:


> I have GH1 as well.  Have you tried the GH1 with the G cushions?  Superb combination.


 
  
 Amen brother!, with the G cush my GH-1 can even give my PS1k a run for it's money plus the GH-1 cau also rock the smaller Grado earpads too!


----------



## HungryPanda

I have Sr325e but have been offered Sr325 with pink drivers and wonder what the difference in sound is?


----------



## zombywoof

lavakugel said:


> Thanks, will try that Album of Allman Brothers. Therefore I can stay with GH-1 because I mainly listen to instruments and vocals...


 
 I recommend the remastered 2 CD set with the color photo on the cover, or the MSFL set (which may or may not be hard to come by).  This is a truly amazing album.


----------



## ruhenheiM

lavakugel said:


> I own GH1...would GS1000i be a good step up or would you recommend another? GS1000e or PS1000 maybe?


 
 if you're not really bother about deep bass and little bit weight on your head. ps1000e is pretty good choice. i prefer gh1 to rs1 button and gs1000i


----------



## chadran

I have the opportunity to buy grado sr100 headphones for $75 with no box and wide headband. They have the twisted cable. They have white lettering, so not the red ones. Should I buy them? I can't find much info on them. Thanks.


----------



## joseph69

hungrypanda said:


> I have Sr325e but have been offered Sr325 with pink drivers and wonder what the difference in sound is?


 
 No comment as I've need heard the pink drivers, sorry.
 But why nit get them and listen ti their differences and see which you prefer?
 I believe either headphone will have a good resale value, especially the pink drivers which the Grado modders look to get their hands on.


----------



## CH23

I've been listening to Return To Ommadawn on repeat a lot. this record sounds so amazing on both my RS1 and PS1000. if you have a chance to listen to it please do so.


----------



## ruhenheiM

chadran said:


> I have the opportunity to buy grado sr100 headphones for $75 with no box and wide headband. They have the twisted cable. They have white lettering, so not the red ones. Should I buy them? I can't find much info on them. Thanks.


 
 the drivers probably not blackstar driver. just look if they have pink driver or white one. either way the tuning very different from "normal" grado. i have the white driver. a keeper for sure


----------



## up late

zombywoof said:


> I recommend the remastered 2 CD set with the color photo on the cover, or the MSFL set (which may or may not be hard to come by).  This is a truly amazing album.




lurv the band pic


----------



## up late

ruhenheim said:


> the drivers probably not blackstar driver. just look if they have pink driver or white one. either way the tuning very different from "normal" grado. i have the white driver. a keeper for sure




i'm aware of the old pink and white grado drivers but what's a blackstar? is that a vintage driver too?


----------



## ruhenheiM

up late said:


> i'm aware of the old pink and white grado drivers but what's a blackstar? is that a vintage driver too?


 
 that's the original driver of joseph grado hp1000 headphone. and the dude scored big time
  


chadran said:


>


----------



## fleasbaby

chadran said:


> I have the opportunity to buy grado sr100 headphones for $75 with no box and wide headband. They have the twisted cable. They have white lettering, so not the red ones. Should I buy them? I can't find much info on them. Thanks.




Buy them. If you don't, please let me know, connect me with seller. I'll buy them. Seriously.


----------



## chadran

I bought them and he dropped to $50 even. And they have the blackstar drivers


----------



## chadran




----------



## CH23

chadran said:


> I bought them and he dropped to $50 even. And they have the blackstar drivers


 
 you sir, are one lucky person!


----------



## wormsdriver

I found a short review of the GH-2: http://audio46.com/grado-gh2-limited-edition-headphone-review/
  
 looks like a store in NYC. On the checkout page for the GH-2 it reads  *STORE DEMO AVAILABLE* so looks like you can go try it out for yourself if you're in the area.


----------



## dr cornelius

wormsdriver said:


> I found a short review of the GH-2: http://audio46.com/grado-gh2-limited-edition-headphone-review/
> 
> looks like a store in NYC. On the checkout page for the GH-2 it reads  *STORE DEMO AVAILABLE* so looks like you can go try it out for yourself if you're in the area.


 

 I’ll have to try and swing by - I bought a pair of NAD HP 50s at that store last year...  I bet the GH-2s look better in person than in the pics...


----------



## fleasbaby

chadran said:


> I bought them and he dropped to $50 even. And they have the blackstar drivers


 
  
 Lucky, lucky man...


----------



## wormsdriver

dr cornelius said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > I found a short review of the GH-2: http://audio46.com/grado-gh2-limited-edition-headphone-review/
> ...


I'm thinking the same thing, they probably look really good in person, no doubt they'll sound excellent too!


----------



## Arty McGhee

chadran said:


> I bought them and he dropped to $50 even. And they have the blackstar drivers


 
 wow...lucky


----------



## chadran

So if I put these up for sale... What's a fair price? I saw the 200's with the same driver go for $495 on here.


----------



## joseph69

chadran said:


> So if I put these up for sale... What's a fair price? I saw the 200's with the same driver go for $495 on here.


 
 I think a fair price would to pass them along to another Head-Fi member without making a dime, no?


----------



## chadran

I actually bought them to resell them. I think I'd be at 500-600. I'd love to keep them but dang I need the money right now.


----------



## ruhenheiM

chadran said:


> I actually bought them to resell them. I think I'd be at 500-600. I'd love to keep them but dang I need the money right now.


 
 if that was your intention in the first place.bought and resell to make a profit.it's probably wiser to not tell everyone how much it cost you. you know keep it low profile.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

chadran said:


> I actually bought them to resell them. I think I'd be at 500-600. I'd love to keep them but dang I need the money right now.



If you hope to sell them at a profit, then sell them on eBay, not here. Thanks!


----------



## chadran

Right on


----------



## Lavakugel

Has anybody heard GH-1 vs HEX-V2?


----------



## Astral Abyss

lavakugel said:


> Has anybody heard GH-1 vs HEX-V2?


 
  
 That's random.


----------



## HungryPanda

Just received my black SR325's w pink drivers and they sound very nice indeed


----------



## Arty McGhee

Quote: 





hungrypanda said:


> Just received my black SR325's w pink drivers and they sound very nice indeed


 
 don't tell us you paid $50.00 for them


----------



## HungryPanda

HaHa, £199 and I'm not selling them.........


----------



## Arty McGhee

enjoy them
 how do you like the sound?
 those are pretty rare


----------



## HungryPanda

I think I actually prefer them against my 325e's. I don't know if these are more burnt in as they are second hand and I only have around 40 hours on the e's


----------



## joseph69

hungrypanda said:


> Just received my black SR325's w pink drivers and they sound very nice indeed


 
 Congratulations!
 I like the looks of the black 325…enjoy them.
  


arty mcghee said:


> don't tell us you paid $50.00 for them


 
 LMAO!
 He did pay $50.00 and he's selling them for $5-600.00.


----------



## HungryPanda

Thanks Joseph. I listened to a couple of albums with them, after dinner I put on my new Denon AH-D7200's and the liveliness I was experiencing earlier kind of vanished and I do like the Denon's


----------



## fleasbaby

hungrypanda said:


> Just received my black SR325's w pink drivers and they sound very nice indeed


 
  
 I had a pair of those for a short while. Sadly a driver gave out, and so they had to go in and get new ones. They lost a little of that magic then...


----------



## HungryPanda

I hope they last then as it would be a pain as I am in the UK, my wife has decided my 325e's are hers now as she thinks having 2 headphones the same is crazy


----------



## sakuracc

Hi,

 I'm new here and was just wondering if the SR225E is worth the extra bit of cash when compared to the SR80E?
  
 I've read that the SR225E are the best cost to performance headphone when it comes to grados, but those threads were years old. Is this still the case?
  
 thank you,


----------



## MacedonianHero

sakuracc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here and was just wondering if the SR225E is worth the extra bit of cash when compared to the SR80E?
> 
> ...


 
  
 IMO, absolutely! Here are my personal Grado "sweet spot" headphones:
  
 SR80
 SR225
 RS1/RS1i (not so much the RS1e)
 PS500/500e
 GH-1


----------



## sakuracc

macedonianhero said:


> IMO, absolutely! Here are my personal Grado "sweet spot" headphones:
> 
> SR80
> SR225
> ...


 
  
 great, thank you!
  
 are they in descending order? most value to least?

 and do you specifically mean the SR225 and not the SR225E?

 sorry about all the questions, im just very new to all this


----------



## MacedonianHero

sakuracc said:


> great, thank you!
> 
> are they in descending order? most value to least?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Increasing order of SQ to my ears.


----------



## CH23

chadran said:


> So if I put these up for sale... What's a fair price? I saw the 200's with the same driver go for $495 on here.


 

 doesn't sound very grado-fan-club-ish, if you ask me.


----------



## clundbe

Another review of the GH-2.
http://majorhifi.com/grado-labs-gh2-limited-edition-headphone-review-the-cocobolo-audio-machine/


----------



## Eric510

Ugh - damn this website/hobble (joking..
Just bought a pair. I couldn't resist!


----------



## Krutsch

sakuracc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here and was just wondering if the SR225E is worth the extra bit of cash when compared to the SR80E?
> 
> ...


 

 Another data point for you... I've listened across the lineup (excluding things like the Bushmills and the newer GH-1, et al.).
  
 I felt that the RS2i was the sweet spot across the entire range, from a price/performance viewpoint. YMMV.


----------



## JoeDoe

sakuracc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here and was just wondering if the SR225E is worth the extra bit of cash when compared to the SR80E?
> 
> ...


 
 I would say it is. The 225e represents a wonderful value. Tape-modding the L-cush pads can offer a nice little improvement down low on these, which stretches the proverbial dollar even further.


----------



## Astral Abyss

clundbe said:


> Another review of the GH-2.
> http://majorhifi.com/grado-labs-gh2-limited-edition-headphone-review-the-cocobolo-audio-machine/


 
  
 That read more like an advertisement.


----------



## clundbe

astral abyss said:


> That read more like an advertisement.



Hehe. Perhaps your right


----------



## tlainhart

I've been trying to bond with my GS1000e (earlier model), and it's just not happening.  While I like the soundstage and detail, I miss that midrange richness/harmonics that I was hoping for.  The "V-shape" of the sound signature isn't working for me. I'm using a Schiit Jot to drive them, from analog sources (vinyl, CD).
  
 What in the Grado line would give me some midrange harmonic richness?  I also own the SR-60 and SR-125.  I like the 125, but it doesn't compare to the GS for soundstage and air.
  
 Maybe I can't get both air and mid richness?


----------



## S-O8

tlainhart said:


> I've been trying to bond with my GS1000e (earlier model), and it's just not happening.  While I like the soundstage and detail, I miss that midrange richness/harmonics that I was hoping for.  The "V-shape" of the sound signature isn't working for me. I'm using a Schiit Jot to drive them, from analog sources (vinyl, CD).
> 
> What in the Grado line would give me some midrange harmonic richness?  I also own the SR-60 and SR-125.  I like the 125, but it doesn't compare to the GS for soundstage and air.
> 
> Maybe I can't get both air and mid richness?


 
 How many hours on your GS1000e's ?   I found the more hours the better the sound with these ... I am up to a few hundred hours and have been surprised at how much better the sound has got.  A friend who listened to them new hated them whereas now I have to check they are still there after he leaves as he loves them !


----------



## tlainhart

s-o8 said:


> How many hours on your GS1000e's ?   I found the more hours the better the sound with these ... I am up to a few hundred hours and have been surprised at how much better the sound has got.  A friend who listened to them new hated them whereas now I have to check they are still there after he leaves as he loves them !


 
  
 Right - I forgot to add that.  I'll bet that there's ~150 hours on them via burn-in and listening (music, pink/white noise).  There was a harshness in the mids when I first got them, but that went away after a bit of burn-in.  I understood in another thread that even with more hours on these, I can't expect the mids to fill in.


----------



## DavidA

sakuracc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here and was just wondering if the SR225E is worth the extra bit of cash when compared to the SR80E?
> 
> ...


 
 Agree with most of the others that the SR225 is the sweet spot


----------



## Lavakugel

This G-Cushions are really super comfy around my ears...can wear them for hours. Like no weight on your head...


----------



## joseph69

tlainhart said:


> I've been trying to bond with my GS1000e (earlier model), and it's just not happening.  The "V-shape" of the sound signature isn't working for me.


 
 Couldn't agree more with this when I had the GS1K/i/e.
 The GS just isn't for me.
  


lavakugel said:


> This G-Cushions are really super comfy around my ears...can wear them for hours. Like no weight on your head...


 
 With the GH1?


----------



## tlainhart

joseph69 said:


> Couldn't agree more with this when I had the GS1K/i/e.
> The GS just isn't for me.


 
  
 What Grado did you end up settling on for a replacement for the GS - the GH1?  Your profile has 4-5 Grados listed.


----------



## ruhenheiM

tlainhart said:


> I've been trying to bond with my GS1000e (earlier model), and it's just not happening.  While I like the soundstage and detail, I miss that midrange richness/harmonics that I was hoping for.  The "V-shape" of the sound signature isn't working for me. I'm using a Schiit Jot to drive them, from analog sources (vinyl, CD).
> 
> What in the Grado line would give me some midrange harmonic richness?  I also own the SR-60 and SR-125.  I like the 125, but it doesn't compare to the GS for soundstage and air.
> 
> Maybe I can't get both air and mid richness?


 
  
 and you're not alone. few people dont like gs sound including me.
 gh-1 for sure or  maybe ps500. but if you also want airy sound and soundstage try ps1000e but you'll miss the deep bass and it's a lot heavier compare to gs series


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I LOVE the sound of the GS1000i, but like others, purchased the GS1000e and have put beaucoup hours on it (over 300 so far) and finding that it still improves.  At 150 hours, I rarely went to it for listening (unless just to increase burn in hours), but now at over 300, I do seek it out quite often.
  
 Having been on the GS2000e tour, though, I would much recommend the GS2000e as a step up... I compared it to my best Grados and found that it bested even tmy beloved GS1000i, and it has the light weight of the GS line that distinguish it from the PS line.


----------



## joseph69

tlainhart said:


> What Grado did you end up settling on for a replacement for the GS - the GH1?  Your profile has 4-5 Grados listed.


 
 I purchased the GH1 afterwards but not to replace any of the GS. If the GH1 didn't come out I would have been fine with the Grados I had.
  
 I haven't heard the GS2Ke, and not sure I'm going to because I'm waiting on the PS2Ke to be release.


----------



## chadran

How do you figure. I saw someone on here sell a set of sr200's. You give him a hard time too? Selling them for $500.


----------



## Dana Reed

Thank you for posting your previous impressions of the 2000e. It helped me to decide on getting them over the gs1000e and the ps1000e. I have not been disappointed in the sound and the comfort of the G pads on lighter headphones. Thinking about trying them on my 325e for a while since my main issue with those is the comfort after long time wearing with the stock L pads. 



ruthieandjohn said:


> I LOVE the sound of the GS1000i, but like others, purchased the GS1000e and have put beaucoup hours on it (over 300 so far) and finding that it still improves.  At 150 hours, I rarely went to it for listening (unless just to increase burn in hours), but now at over 300, I do seek it out quite often.
> 
> Having been on the GS2000e tour, though, I would much recommend the GS2000e as a step up... I compared it to my best Grados and found that it bested even tmy beloved GS1000i, and it has the light weight of the GS line that distinguish it from the PS line.


----------



## ruhenheiM

chadran said:


> How do you figure. I saw someone on here sell a set of sr200's. You give him a hard time too? Selling them for $500.


 
  
 that's because you've told us how much you pay for it.and you want to jack up the price.if you just keep silent about it.nobody would give you a hard time.
  
 if you're not sure how much you want to sell it but you still want to make great profit.just do auction at ebay. who knew you might even ended up with a lot of profit
  
 i say put it $100-200.people would think it's a good price.you still make profit. but to put a high price just because it's rare. that just stupid.at the end of the day.it's still a low end grado


----------



## joseph69

chadran said:


> How do you figure. I saw someone on here sell a set of sr200's. You give him a hard time too? Selling them for $500.


 

 Nobody is "giving you a hard time".
 It's just that you posted questions here to find information about the pink drivers, told us your purchase price like you were interested in them for yourself, now you're looking to sell them for a huge profit to someone here who would have really appreciated them for themselves. It's just not the classiest thing to do, especially after all of the help you received here. If anything, give a fellow Head-Fi member a chance to buy them for the price you paid, or less. It's what we do around here. Otherwise, sell them on eBay, thats all.


----------



## ecdarby

ruhenheim said:


> ...at the end of the day.it's still a low end grado


 
  
 I would argue against that assessment. Those drivers are special, regardless of which cups they reside in or what model number is on them. They are unique apart from today's Grados while still being able to hold their own against the current high end offerings. Just a different sound signature.


----------



## chadran

Thanks for the advice guys. Are they considered low end still when they have the same drivers as the hp-1000's? A little confused. I'm 8 months into sobriety so the extra$'s would just help to kick start a few things for me in life. That's all. I'm curious to see how the sound. I have Onkyo tx830 coming Friday to listen to them. It puts out something like 65 watts a channel. Should be fun. I apologize for being snappy but it's a nice little come up in a time I need it. You guys are really cool. If I wasn't in this spot I would hook someone up. It's just good charms. I get it.


----------



## chadran

*Charma i meant ,not charms


----------



## chadran

I have a set of Shure SE 110's ie with the balanced armature. Those should come alive plugged into an amp also shouldn't they? They don't do much plugged into a phone. They sound a little better with the noozxoide app.


----------



## ruhenheiM

ecdarby said:


> I would argue against that assessment. Those drivers are special, regardless of which cups they reside in or what model number is on them. They are unique apart from today's Grados while still being able to hold their own against the current high end offerings. Just a different sound signature.


 
  
 i know.but then again.it's depend on the price. how much you value it after all. if the drivers just a leftover of hp2/hp3. i wouldn't mind if the price kinda high because you value those drivers. but if the driver's grade just below it then it's kinda low end. don't you think? and when you put a price tag at $500-750. i saw multiple times ps1000/ps1000e sold in $750 territory, second hand of course. now if the scenario was you had to choose one headphone you could afford for $750 just because you really tight on money. which one you would buy ps1000e or sr200? you got a current flagship or you got a rare headphone. now put that sr100 in the equation.which i assume it supposed to be lower grade than sr200, but who knew it's grado after all.sr100,sr200,sr300 could just have the very exact same drivers. but then again i never heard any grado with black star drivers.so i could be very wrong about the value of its headphone
  
  
 one thing i learn about vintage headphone is they are still great headphone all you need to do just to find it as cheap as possible. that's when the value really high. because the current market price kinda crazy, it always has been. i have several vintage headphones. i just bought it if the price really cheap or its really sound good and rare. but mostly cheap. just because its sound good and probably rare if the price just similar with any mid to high end modern headphone and the sound different not that much. why would you want to bet on a vintage headphone when you have no idea how long the headphone would survive. don't get me wrong, i have a headphones already 30-40 years old.still working.still looks great.and sounds really great.but then again.it's cheap.if the drivers die on me.i wouldn't be ended up with overprice paper weight. well, maybe i'm just cheap.


----------



## chadran

Interesting.Its nice to learn more about them. I may keep them after hearing them. Anyway, they should work good out of a Onkyo tx830 receiver amp right? 8 ohm 60 watt 2 channel.


----------



## ruhenheiM

chadran said:


> Interesting.Its nice to learn more about them. I may keep them after hearing them. Anyway, they should work good out of a Onkyo tx830 receiver amp right? 8 ohm 60 watt 2 channel.


 
 they are low impedance headphone and very efficient.so you don't need a lot of power to get them on moderate listening volume level. but they do need current to live up to their potentials
  
 never heard onkyo tx830. but they should be work fine, i suppose


----------



## chadran

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## ecdarby

ruhenheim said:


> i know.but then again.it's depend on the price. how much you value it after all. if the drivers just a leftover of hp2/hp3. i wouldn't mind if the price kinda high because you value those drivers. but if the driver's grade just below it then it's kinda low end. don't you think? and when you put a price tag at $500-750. i saw multiple times ps1000/ps1000e sold in $750 territory, second hand of course. now if the scenario was you had to choose one headphone you could afford for $750 just because you really tight on money. which one you would buy ps1000e or sr200? you got a current flagship or you got a rare headphone. now put that sr100 in the equation.which i assume it supposed to be lower grade than sr200, but who knew it's grado after all.sr100,sr200,sr300 could just have the very exact same drivers. but then again i never heard any grado with black star drivers.so i could be very wrong about the value of its headphone
> 
> 
> one thing i learn about vintage headphone is they are still great headphone all you need to do just to find it as cheap as possible. that's when the value really high. because the current market price kinda crazy, it always has been. i have several vintage headphones. i just bought it if the price really cheap or its really sound good and rare. but mostly cheap. just because its sound good and probably rare if the price just similar with any mid to high end modern headphone and the sound different not that much. why would you want to bet on a vintage headphone when you have no idea how long the headphone would survive. don't get me wrong, i have a headphones already 30-40 years old.still working.still looks great.and sounds really great.but then again.it's cheap.if the drivers die on me.i wouldn't be ended up with overprice paper weight. well, maybe i'm just cheap.


 
  
  
 I have to be honest, I lucked into my set of Blackstar SR200's just because I was in the right place at the right time. If it weren't me, it would have been the guy right behind me, most likely. I bought them without having any idea of what they were, I only knew of Grado from their phono cartridges. Before that, I wasn't even aware such high end headphones existed. On a whim, I just decided I needed a set of cans and those looked interesting.
  
 Whether or not they are the most flat response, accurate headphones on the market, I just think that Joe Grado absolutely nailed the mids and treble in a way that sends chills up my spine. I trust my own ears to tell me when it's right. And I haven't heard another pair of sub-$500 headphones that are their equal (in my own opinion). Granted, they could use a smidge more on the low end, but that could be due to my amplification.
  
 If I hadn't found them as I did, they probably never would have crossed my radar and I would probably still be listening to lackluster Sony's, thinking that was as good as it gets. But I currently own about 10 pairs (6 sets of Grados) and have taken up wood turning to learn how to carve my own cups and build my own (speaking of being cheap, see below).  I do personally, really like these headphones and wouldn't sell them for $500, regardless of what I paid. If you ever get a chance to really sit down and listen to a set, I couldn't recommend doing it enough.


----------



## ecdarby

...Oh, and an amateur attempt (inspired by youtube) at aluminum smelting, to figure out lost-wax casting my own aluminum cans. Still have work to do on this one. The Youtube process for this sucks, btw. It's A LOT of fun, but don't expect good results.


----------



## chadran

I could plug these things in Friday and they may not work. They are from 94 or so.So yeah I hear ya about spending big money on old headphones. Big gamble. I'm a rock, classic rock and a little bit of techno fan. These don't look like I'll be playing techno on them. Lol you guys ever try the Grado ie's? Curious as to what they sound like. I know there's a few models of them.


----------



## ruhenheiM

ecdarby said:


> I have to be honest, I lucked into my set of Blackstar SR200's just because I was in the right place at the right time. If it weren't me, it would have been the guy right behind me, most likely. I bought them without having any idea of what they were, I only knew of Grado from their phono cartridges. Before that, I wasn't even aware such high end headphones existed. On a whim, I just decided I needed a set of cans and those looked interesting.
> 
> Whether or not they are the most flat response, accurate headphones on the market, I just think that Joe Grado absolutely nailed the mids and treble in a way that sends chills up my spine. I trust my own ears to tell me when it's right. And I haven't heard another pair of sub-$500 headphones that are their equal (in my own opinion). Granted, they could use a smidge more on the low end, but that could be due to my amplification.
> 
> If I hadn't found them as I did, they probably never would have crossed my radar and I would probably still be listening to lackluster Sony's, thinking that was as good as it gets. But I currently own about 10 pairs (6 sets of Grados) and have taken up wood turning to learn how to carve my own cups and build my own (speaking of being cheap, see below).  I do personally, really like these headphones and wouldn't sell them for $500, regardless of what I paid. If you ever get a chance to really sit down and listen to a set, I couldn't recommend doing it enough.


 
  
 good for you! yea that's the problem living in third world country.i don't have luxury to have things like garage sale or flea market. especially in electronics. so my only option is to go online shop or online auction.it used to be great place to hunting.the price seems fair. but lately the price being really non sense. and since my local community not really having a huge variety of collections.so my only option to hear it is i have to buy the headphone.and if i don't like the sound.selling it going to be a pain in the ass
  
 the hp2 or any joe grado headphones still on my wish list. i really want to know what the fuzz is all about.is it really the holy grail.currently there is 2 headphones i really want to try hp2 and stax sigma. i have a few on my list.but those 2 headphones always on my top list. 
  
 i love grado headphones. i bought 4 grados without any auditioning in the first place.i'm just gambling.i'm just disappointed with rs1 button. the other three.love em. i'm using grado sr60 for six straight years. until i decided i need to try other sound. in that moment the other brand not really compelling to me and i even auditioned some of them. so i go vintage route.there used to this website called wikiphonia and there used to be dude called wualta and duggeh. they really spreading the vintage headphones around. so i try to looked it up. and bought whatever i could. it was cheap not super cheap.but still cheap. and easily one of the best purchase.i ended up spending 3 years using mb quart 85 and toshiba hr 810 just because my amplifier could only drive this 2 very moderate.the others, no such luck.and with those 2 headphones, i just could not find any logical reason why would i spend more. and somehow i stop listening on my grado. but there's something missing in every listening session. and then i bought rs1 button. really disappointed to be honest. a week later i had a chance to bought either grado ps1000e or hp2. somehow i gamble on ps1000e even though all my guts go for hp2 but my thought was it was really in beat up condition and the thought using flat pad might cut me on long listening session. well, grado ps1000e brought me back to grado community
  
  
 the wood really looks familiar.may i know what is it?


----------



## ecdarby

chadran said:


> I could plug these things in Friday and they may not work. They are from 94 or so.So yeah I hear ya about spending big money on old headphones. Big gamble. I'm a rock, classic rock and a little bit of techno fan. These don't look like I'll be playing techno on them. Lol you guys ever try the Grado ie's? Curious as to what they sound like. I know there's a few models of them.


 
  
 Great classic rock cans, would be good for techno too if you add a couple of sub-woofers to your Onkyo.  Haven't heard the in ears, not really a fan of having things stuffed into my ear canals. Guess Im just old school like that. lol


----------



## chadran

I like ie's, just not all the time.I have some cheap Panasonic's that sound amazing. V shaped sound signature and a set of Skullcandy uproar Bluetooth for bass hear and there. Getting into a little higher end with Grado is gonna be fun. Definitely listen to some Fleetwood Mac FLAC and some Aerosmith bootleg live maybe too


----------



## ecdarby

ruhenheim said:


> good for you! yea that's the problem living in third world country.i don't have luxury to have things like garage sale or flea market. especially in electronics. so my only option is to go online shop or online auction.it used to be great place to hunting.the price seems fair. but lately the price being really non sense. and since my local community not really having a huge variety of collections.so my only option to hear it is i have to buy the headphone.and if i don't like the sound.selling it going to be a pain in the ass
> 
> the hp2 or any joe grado headphones still on my wish list. i really want to know what the fuzz is all about.is it really the holy grail.currently there is 2 headphones i really want to try hp2 and stax sigma. i have a few on my list.but those 2 headphones always on my top list.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I hear you about the price of the hp-2's, pretty insane how much they go for. I would rate the SR100/200/300's a much better value by comparison. But I'll be damned if the hp-2s aren't one of the prettiest sets of headphones I've ever seen. Flawless workmanship in such a simple design. Keep in mind that the HP2's are just as old as the 100's are and 4 times the price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I had a set of RS1i's that were completely awful. Got rid of them almost immediately because I couldn't believe how bad they were. But then I came across a set of the buttoned RS1's that sound really good. I think there has to have been a lot of variability over the years, or just some sets that were abused like crazy or badly modded, and passed on to unsuspecting buyers.
  
 Wualta still posts in the turntable section of Audiokarma. He's helped me with some hard to find phono parts and a lot of knowledge about cartridges. He's a great resource for hifi knowledge. And the woods on those cups are white limba and bocote. 
  
 I haven't heard the ps1000e, but have been seriously wanting to. There's not a Grado dealer around me to try them out.


----------



## ruhenheiM

ecdarby said:


> I hear you about the price of the hp-2's, pretty insane how much they go for. I would rate the SR100/200/300's a much better value by comparison. But I'll be damned if the hp-2s aren't one of the prettiest sets of headphones I've ever seen. Flawless workmanship in such a simple design. Keep in mind that the HP2's are just as old as the 100's are.
> 
> I had a set of RS1i's that were completely awful. Got rid of them almost immediately because I couldn't believe how bad they were. But then I came across a set of the buttoned RS1's that sound really good. I think there has to have been a lot of variability over the years, or just some sets that were abused like crazy or badly modded, and passed on to unsuspecting buyers.
> 
> Wualta still posts in the turntable section of Audiokarma. He's helped me with some hard to find phono parts and a lot of knowledge about cartridges. He's a great resource for hifi knowledge. And the woods on those cups are white limba and bocote.


 
  
 it's not just hp2. but pretty much everything rare or totl the price just insane. it's truly frustrating. you're right, the craftsmanship is flawless. yea i know, pretty much all joe grado headphones are pretty similar in age. i really wonder how hp2i sounds though. especially since joe grado has passed on. pretty sure the price going to be really insane
  
 hmm probably. we have to remember this is grado we talking about. quality control not really their cup of tea
  
 wow he is still around. yes, totally agree, he like wikipedia in hifi hahaha. i think i mistaken it with other wood.but it sure does look familiar
  
 there are 2 timber i want to try for grado. i don't know the latin names. but in english are kingwood and tigerwood. kingwood just because the name and it's super dense as far as i know. the tigerwood looks just amazing


----------



## ecdarby

chadran said:


> I like ie's, just not all the time.I have some cheap Panasonic's that sound amazing. V shaped sound signature and a set of Skullcandy uproar Bluetooth for bass hear and there. Getting into a little higher end with Grado is gonna be fun. Definitely listen to some Fleetwood Mac FLAC and some Aerosmith bootleg live maybe too


 
  
 I hope you like them. That really is a fantastic purchase you stumbled into. High def files make a difference, definitely give them a chance before you get rid of them. They would be very hard to replace at that price down the road if you find yourself with sellers remorse.


----------



## ecdarby

the guitar in my avatar has a tigerwood neck (goncalo alves) with a macassar ebony fretboard. I agree, amazing looking wood.  And kingwood is a true dalgbergia rosewood species, which they just put all kinds of restrictions on due to it being overlogged. Gorgeous stuff, but Im afraid it's about to become as hard to get as Brazilian Rosewood.


----------



## ruhenheiM

ecdarby said:


> the guitar in my avatar has a tigerwood neck (goncalo alves) with a macassar ebony fretboard. I agree, amazing looking wood.  And kingwood is a true dalgbergia rosewood species, which they just put all kinds of restrictions on due to it being overlogged. Gorgeous stuff, but Im afraid it's about to become as hard to get as Brazilian Rosewood.


 
 ahh i see.what a coincidence. i'm from indonesia. lately i've been heard a lot of things being made by macassar ebony. i for once look at the real thing, tigerwood in grado cups. such amazing looking wood. i don't know why i didn't pull the trigger back then the price was all right. and the same local guy also made grado cup with kingwood. it just amazing. not breathtaking as tigerwood but just amazing.and the guy told me it's really dense wood and really hard to work on. but i didn't buy it because it cost like $150 in 2010. and i was like. seriously for a god damn grado cups.it's $150.but now, perhaps i would regret didn't buy it back then


----------



## chadran

Yup. I hear ya.


----------



## ecdarby

Thats cool. You guys have such a diverse array of trees over there. Macassar has always been one of my favorites but it's *really* expensive here, as far as hardwoods go. I've got some stashed away for when I feel like I'm good enough to attempt to make some cups out of it. Tigerwood mostly gets sold as wood for outdoor decks here, it's relatively new as a tonewood in guitars and (I guess) headphone cups. I've been thinking about picking up a few boards if I can come across some nice ones. If that happens, I'll let you know.


----------



## chadran

I have a question, is there any thing you can use as generic earpads covers until you get some? Lol. Like a homemade something or other?


----------



## Douger333

Further caution, do not play Grados loud! I personally would not exceed 90 dB with them...


----------



## tiger roach

douger333 said:


> Further caution, do not play Grados loud! I personally would not exceed 90 dB with them...



 


Just curious - is this out of concern for blowing a driver, or an eardrum?


----------



## stacker45

tiger roach said:


> douger333 said:
> 
> 
> > Further caution, do not play Grados loud! I personally would not exceed 90 dB with them...
> ...


 
  
 My guess is, both.


----------



## Douger333

Good guess, Stacker! When I really want to rock out I get up to 105 dB, but I use M50's...  My concern here was the drivers
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Thanks, tiger roach!


----------



## ecdarby

tiger roach said:


> douger333 said:
> 
> 
> > Further caution, do not play Grados loud! I personally would not exceed 90 dB with them...
> ...


 
  
 Its out of concern for the plastic surgeon's lonely wife. He's going to need at least a week to repair the damage when these things MELT YOUR FACE!!!! Because these cans RAWK!!!
  
 Did I get it? Is that why?


----------



## ruhenheiM

@ecdarby
 haha they guy just trying some different woods just for aesthetic. but the sound turn out to be okay i guess.cool! just let me know
  
  
  
 pretty sure you hurt your eardrum first before the driver blow out. i've done this before. i was using pioneer se 700 on CK2III at full volume.and then the day after i switch for ps1000e. turn the power on. put the headphone on.hit the music.bam! shocking.i immediately put off the grado.and then look at the volume level.damn it! i forgot.i lower the volume down.but my ears already ringing. i didn't listen any music that night. go to sleep.hoping the ringing will be gone and i didn't damage my eardrum.and luckily it's gone.


----------



## ecdarby

ruhenheim said:


> @ecdarby
> haha they guy just trying some different woods just for aesthetic. but the sound turn out to be okay i guess.cool! just let me know
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yep, absolutely. I've had many situations like that running live sound through unknown equipment, usually when I wasn't the only one with my hands on the volume knob. I'm very lucky to still have hearing at this point in my life. I really try to treat my ears with more respect now than I did when I was younger and would absolutely agree with limiting the volume, even when the urge to turn it up is strong. It may sound good now, but you will have to live with those damaged eardrums someday.


----------



## stacker45

ruhenheim said:


> good for you! yea that's the problem living in third world country.i don't have luxury to have things like garage sale or flea market. especially in electronics. so my only option is to go online shop or online auction.it used to be great place to hunting.the price seems fair. but lately the price being really non sense. and since my local community not really having a huge variety of collections.so my only option to hear it is i have to buy the headphone.and if i don't like the sound.selling it going to be a pain in the ass
> 
> the hp2 or any joe grado headphones still on my wish list. i really want to know what the fuzz is all about.is it really the holy grail.currently there is 2 headphones i really want to try hp2 and stax sigma. i have a few on my list.but those 2 headphones always on my top list.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well you might want to cross the HP2 off your wich list because I have  a pair and it's a piece of crap!
  
 I'm kidding of course, but keep in mind though that the HP1000 doesn¯t have the smiley face that most Grado's have, to my knowledge it' the most neutral headphones that Grado has ever produced.
  
 I much prefer Joseph's approach to headphones desing, than John's penny pinching way of doing buisness.


----------



## fleasbaby

ecdarby said:


> *snip*
> 
> If I hadn't found them as I did, they probably never would have crossed my radar and I would probably still be listening to lackluster Sony's, thinking that was as good as it gets. But I currently own about 10 pairs (6 sets of Grados) and have taken up wood turning to learn how to carve my own cups and build my own (speaking of being cheap, see below).  I do personally, really like these headphones and wouldn't sell them for $500, regardless of what I paid. If you ever get a chance to really sit down and listen to a set, I couldn't recommend doing it enough.


 
  
 Beautiful work....is that Black Limba for the body? What's the face wood?
  
 I've found I prefer a hardwood for the outside face, and as the wall around the driver (so the driver touches the Black Limba body with its back, but is encased around the outside by something hard and dense). My favorite layered build so far is a pair of Ypsilon (the original version) in cups made with Burmese Blackwood on the outside face and around the driver, and a Black Limba body, with flat (S-Cush) pads.


----------



## ecdarby

fleasbaby said:


> Beautiful work....is that Black Limba for the body? What's the face wood?
> 
> I've found I prefer a hardwood for the outside face, and as the wall around the driver (so the driver touches the Black Limba body with its back, but is encased around the outside by something hard and dense). My favorite layered build so far is a pair of Ypsilon (the original version) in cups made with Burmese Blackwood on the outside face and around the driver, and a Black Limba body, with flat (S-Cush) pads.


 
  
 Thanks! Gray Limba? It's from a board that is very clearly divided down the center with black limba on one side, white limba on the other. It's definitely from the more whitish side, but I was really surprised that after sanding, the grain started to pop out with a light grayish-black. Nothing dramatic, but the grain turned out way better looking than I was expecting when I started. The wood on the face was some thin stock Bocote I had stashed. The Limba board is 4/4, so I just used to Bocote to give the chambers some depth and the outside some character. The Janka hardness of bocote is noted to be around 2010 lbf, not nearly as hard as the blackwood, but still much harder than the limba. What effect does using super dense wood on both sides of the limba have on the sound?
  
 The first thing Im trying to figure out is how deep the air chamber can be before it starts to have a pronounced effect on the sound. These are pretty shallow, just shy of an inch from the back of the driver to the outside face.


----------



## Eric510

Just got my GH2.




 I gotta say, as someone that moved on from Grado a few months ago (sold my GH1 and GS1000e), these cocobolos sounds pretty dang good. Dare I say it, even better bass response while still holding true to that classic Grado mid centric sound. Color me impressed!


----------



## musiclvr

eric510 said:


> Just got my GH2.
> :blink:
> I gotta say, as someone that moved on from Grado a few months ago (sold my GH1 and GS1000e), these cocobolos sounds pretty dang good. Dare I say it, even better bass response while still holding true to that classic Grado mid centric sound. Color me impressed!



That's great to hear! How is the treble? Any pics on the way?


----------



## ruhenheiM

stacker45 said:


> Well you might want to cross the HP2 off your wich list because I have  a pair and it's a piece of crap!
> 
> I'm kidding of course, but keep in mind though that the HP1000 doesn¯t have the smiley face that most Grado's have, to my knowledge it' the most neutral headphones that Grado has ever produced.
> 
> I much prefer Joseph's approach to headphones desing, than John's penny pinching way of doing buisness.


 
 yea that's my main reason why i want to have hp1000, i want to try something different but still have grado genes. and it's really good looking headphone 
  
 i know. but at that time the company almost went bankrupt so can't really blame him.but now.yea he could do a lot better approach. at least better quality control please.but then again, my drivers never failing out.so....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 do you have hp2 or hp2i? out of curiosity.what if somehow at some point the drivers went bad.is there any way to get it repair? cause i think i read it somewhere that even joseph didn't have the stock for the drivers anymore


----------



## Eric510

musiclvr said:


> That's great to hear! How is the treble? Any pics on the way?



Treble sounds pretty good too! I usually find too much treble fatiguing, and i don't find these fatiguing at all. That MIGHT mean their a little treble light but, I leave that kind of opinion talk to folks better suited for it. 

I'll try and post some pictures in a few mins before I leave for work. They're absolutely gorgeous tho, rest assured. Arguably the prettiest Grados I've ever owned (and I was nervous about the design). The grill is actually slightly domed which I definitely didn't notice in pictures leading up to release.


----------



## Eric510

Some hastily taken pictures.


----------



## CH23

eric510 said:


> Some hastily taken pictures.


 
  
 I think I'm in love.


----------



## joseph69

eric510 said:


> Some hastily taken pictures.


 
 Those are gorgeous, much nicer looking than the stock Grado photos.


----------



## Astral Abyss

eric510 said:


> Some hastily taken pictures.


 
  
 Very nice!  Mine came yesterday as well.  I'll take some pics when I get home from work tonight.  I'm really happy with how mine look... I was a bit nervous.  The wood grain is beautiful.


----------



## ruhenheiM

much better looking than stock grado photo. btw is it heavier than their mahogany/maple or about the same weight? it's always made me wonder how grado could make their wood really light weight


----------



## CH23

ruhenheim said:


> *much better looking than stock grado photo.* btw is it heavier than their mahogany/maple or about the same weight? it's always made me wonder how grado could make their wood really light weight


 
 Don't let Jonathan Grado hear that


----------



## musiclvr

@Eric510 Thanks for the gorgeous photos. It's really cool to see the domed mesh, it's a nice finishing touch.


----------



## peskypesky

eric510 said:


> Some hastily taken pictures.


 
  
 Them are some good-looking headphones.


----------



## fleasbaby

ecdarby said:


> Thanks! Gray Limba? It's from a board that is very clearly divided down the center with black limba on one side, white limba on the other. It's definitely from the more whitish side, but I was really surprised that after sanding, the grain started to pop out with a light grayish-black. Nothing dramatic, but the grain turned out way better looking than I was expecting when I started. The wood on the face was some thin stock Bocote I had stashed. The Limba board is 4/4, so I just used to Bocote to give the chambers some depth and the outside some character. The Janka hardness of bocote is noted to be around 2010 lbf, not nearly as hard as the blackwood, but still much harder than the limba. What effect does using super dense wood on both sides of the limba have on the sound?
> 
> The first thing Im trying to figure out is how deep the air chamber can be before it starts to have a pronounced effect on the sound. These are pretty shallow, just shy of an inch from the back of the driver to the outside face.


 
  
 Yeah, Limba can look good if you hit it right. I'll be honest, I liked the idea of layering at first simply as a way to use a tonewood I liked hearing, but didn't like looking at . Personally, and I know this is highly subjective, I found adding the denser wood gave me the tone of the Blackwood, but added a little (for want of a better term) restraint. I get a controlled version of the resonance I liked.  This is all very subtle though, and I'll be the first to admit that this is further up the creek than most would want to travel...
  
 Chamber size definitely has an effect. My space behind the driver is about an inch I think...I should look at the last pair I turned to be sure I guess...


----------



## XLR8

So what's been happening in Grado land?

Another limited edition by Jonathon? GH2?
Do share..
How does it sound?


----------



## Astral Abyss

These GH2s look even better in person.  The coloring is fantastic and changes drastically with the lighting.  Just got home from work and getting ready to listen to them.


----------



## headfry

Once they're decently burned in looking for your findings compared to your other Grados!


----------



## Astral Abyss

headfry said:


> Once they're decently burned in looking for your findings compared to your other Grados!


 
  
 First impression upon putting them on was, "Wait, these have bass?".  Compared to my GH1, GS1000e, and the RS1e I had shortly, these can really dish out the lows, and they are at the same time quite bright.  Not a problem as it's the signature Grado sound I love.  I'm using the stock L cups so far.  Might have to try the Gs and see if it tames the highs a bit.  But yeah, so far I'm in love.  I keep taking them off just to look at them... Good thing my wife is out of town so she can't see me doting on them, haha.


----------



## ruhenheiM

ch23 said:


> Don't let Jonathan Grado hear that


 
  


astral abyss said:


> These GH2s look even better in person.  The coloring is fantastic and changes drastically with the lighting.  Just got home from work and getting ready to listen to them.


 
  
 i firmly believe the stock grado photos didn't do any justice. these look less like modded grado. and it's even look more beauty than the stock photo


----------



## windhair001

nice looking headphone!!


----------



## CH23

astral abyss said:


> First impression upon putting them on was, "Wait, these have bass?".  Compared to my GH1, GS1000e, and the RS1e I had shortly, these can really dish out the lows, and they are at the same time quite bright.  Not a problem as it's the signature Grado sound I love.  I'm using the stock L cups so far.  Might have to try the Gs and see if it tames the highs a bit.  But yeah, so far I'm in love.  I keep taking them off just to look at them... Good thing my wife is out of town so she can't see me doting on them, haha.


 

 you find the RS1e lacking bass?

 I have the older model RS1, but they have bass alright...


----------



## ruhenheiM

ch23 said:


> you find the RS1e lacking bass?
> 
> I have the older model RS1, but they have bass alright...


 
  
 not as low as gs1000i. and i much prefer gh1 to rs1 button. but i never heard rs1e anyway or the original rs1. Maybe he just compare it with other headphones. grado bass never really prominent but i have no problem with it.it could be better but it's there and quite decent


----------



## tlainhart

astral abyss said:


> First impression upon putting them on was, "Wait, these have bass?".  Compared to my GH1, GS1000e, and the RS1e I had shortly, these can really dish out the lows, and they are at the same time quite bright.  Not a problem as it's the signature Grado sound I love.  I'm using the stock L cups so far.  Might have to try the Gs and see if it tames the highs a bit.  But yeah, so far I'm in love.  I keep taking them off just to look at them... Good thing my wife is out of town so she can't see me doting on them, haha.




How are the mids? I'm looking for something with a less v-shaped sonic signature than my GS1000e.


----------



## Astral Abyss

tlainhart said:


> How are the mids? I'm looking for something with a less v-shaped sonic signature than my GS1000e.


 
  
 Well, they're still breaking in, but they seem really bright so far.  Way more low end oomph than the GS1000e.
  


ch23 said:


> you find the RS1e lacking bass?
> 
> I have the older model RS1, but they have bass alright...


 
  
 I only had the RS1e a week, but from what I remember, they had a mid bass hump but it dropped off really quickly and made the bass kind of rubber band sounding.


----------



## jlaseter

Astral Abyss

Wow those look amazing! I usually like bright headphones (as do many posting here, I presume). Would you say they lean towards harsh/punchy or more sparkly, detailed sound?


----------



## Astral Abyss

jlaseter said:


> Astral Abyss
> 
> Wow those look amazing! I usually like bright headphones (as do many posting here, I presume). Would you say they lean towards harsh/punchy or more sparkly, detailed sound?



I don't really find them harsh, but keep in mind I use them with my Ember II and have a tube mellowing them a bit. I need to try them with my Shanling M5 DAP.


----------



## Eric510

For whatever it's worth, I don't find them particularly brighter than any other grado I've owned. I'm not sure what that says about the headphone but, I'm really happy with it.


----------



## Astral Abyss

eric510 said:


> For whatever it's worth, I don't find them particularly brighter than any other grado I've owned. I'm not sure what that says about the headphone but, I'm really happy with it.


 
  
 The more I listen to the GH2 the more I like it.  Really something special here.  I'd say they're a step up over even my GH1s that I love.  Just did a little A/B back and forth while listening to some Jethro Tull and I found myself preferring the GH2.  It's got the really tight bass that I mentioned before and is a bit clearer in the mids than the GH1.  The tonality of the GH2 is a bit fuller.  I would guess it's got something to do with the denseness of the cocobolo wood.  Highs on both are about the same.  Only unknown is how it will sound after it breaks in.  My GH1 has several hundred hours on it, GH2 has about 10.
  
 Don't know if it's different enough from the GH1 to buy it if you already have a GH1 and are happy with it, unless you're like me and a sucker for unique woods.  But I'd say it's a really excellent Grado and not going to be around long either.


----------



## AWS Soul

greenbow said:


> I just EQ'd my SR225e in relation with the frequency graph on them. Meaning I dropped the hotter treble stuff in the JRiver EQ function.
> 
> I pulled:
> 3KHz down by 3.9dB.
> ...


----------



## AWS Soul

hungrypanda said:


> I hope they last then as it would be a pain as I am in the UK, my wife has decided my 325e's are hers now as she thinks having 2 headphones the same is crazy


 

 Dang  ,  slap those HP's off her head saying  "These SR-325e ain't for sharing woman !!!! "


----------



## HungryPanda

aws soul said:


> Dang  ,  slap those HP's off her head saying  "These SR-325e ain't for sharing woman !!!! "


 

 lol, she says she won't share them


----------



## AWS Soul

hungrypanda said:


> lol, she says she won't share them


 

 lol ,  I wouldn't share my 325e neither , i love them


----------



## headfry

aws soul said:


> lol ,  I wouldn't share my 325e neither , i love them


 

 The 325e, SR80e and GS1000i are all stellar to me!


----------



## Arvan

Joining the club with a humble set of SR60E..Seriously blown away by these and i can't se any other headphones that i own getting used in the near future. If this is entry level and for 80 bucks or so ( 125+ ) in Sweden where i live. I'm mind blown.


----------



## Peter68

I'm hoping someone can give me a bit of advice. I have a pair of SR325, and absolutely love them. But, I've been itching to upgrade for a while and I cannot figure out which direction I should go in. I'm trying to decide between the RS1e and the PS500e, and no matter what I read about them, it seems like they both have people who say they're the best of Grado's line. 

What I like about the 325 is the detail and clarity, but I feel like the only thing missing is the bottom end. It's there, it's clear, but it could be better. I want crisp clean highs, and I don't mind a little bit of brightness, but I want to avoid sibilance. And,, I don't want a big or bloated bass that will get in the way of clarity. If anyone who's heard the 325, RS1e, and the PS500e can give me a little bit of guidance, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## clundbe

peter68 said:


> I'm hoping someone can give me a bit of advice. I have a pair of SR325, and absolutely love them. But, I've been itching to upgrade for a while and I cannot figure out which direction I should go in. I'm trying to decide between the RS1e and the PS500e, and no matter what I read about them, it seems like they both have people who say they're the best of Grado's line.
> 
> What I like about the 325 is the detail and clarity, but I feel like the only thing missing is the bottom end. It's there, it's clear, but it could be better. I want crisp clean highs, and I don't mind a little bit of brightness, but I want to avoid sibilance. And,, I don't want a big or bloated bass that will get in the way of clarity. If anyone who's heard the 325, RS1e, and the PS500e can give me a little bit of guidance, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


 The GH-2 perhaps?


----------



## cjc

peter68 said:


> I'm hoping someone can give me a bit of advice. I have a pair of SR325, and absolutely love them. But, I've been itching to upgrade for a while and I cannot figure out which direction I should go in. I'm trying to decide between the RS1e and the PS500e, and no matter what I read about them, it seems like they both have people who say they're the best of Grado's line.
> 
> What I like about the 325 is the detail and clarity, but I feel like the only thing missing is the bottom end. It's there, it's clear, but it could be better. I want crisp clean highs, and I don't mind a little bit of brightness, but I want to avoid sibilance. And,, I don't want a big or bloated bass that will get in the way of clarity. If anyone who's heard the 325, RS1e, and the PS500e can give me a little bit of guidance, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


 

 I had the PS500e and thought the Bass was "just ok"... not ANY better than my cherished 325e.
 Haven't heard the RS series so I can't comment.


----------



## Gippy

PS500/PS1000 (non-e) and HF2 have the most bass. The RS1e has less treble, which allows you to turn up the volume for more bass, because it uses the 50mm driver. But all of the 50mm driver e-series Grados behave this way if you put the L-cups on them.
  
 Haven't heard the GH1, though apparently it sounds almost like the PS500e, so it's not that big on bass.


----------



## Peter68

cjc said:


> I had the PS500e and thought the Bass was "just ok"... not ANY better than my cherished 325e.
> Haven't heard the RS series so I can't comment.




Thanks, I appreciate the input.


----------



## Peter68

gippy said:


> PS500/PS1000 (non-e) and HF2 have the most bass. The RS1e has less treble, which allows you to turn up the volume for more bass, because it uses the 50mm driver. But all of the 50mm driver e-series Grados behave this way if you put the L-cups on them.
> 
> Haven't heard the GH1, though apparently it sounds almost like the PS500e, so it's not that big on bass.




Thanks, this is very helpful. I wish I could just listen to them both, but there aren't any retailers near me.


----------



## HeavenNotes

IMO everything depends on wich is the main sound dimension that you are looking for.  In my case my quest for transparency finished with 325i Gold.  I have RS1i, RS2i, 125e, 225i and MS2i.and I prefer 325i Gold sound.  My 0.02.


----------



## joseph69

peter68 said:


> Thanks, this is very helpful. I wish I could just listen to them both, but there aren't any retailers near me.


 
 Are you located in the states?


----------



## Peter68

cjc said:


> I had the PS500e and thought the Bass was "just ok"... not ANY better than my cherished 325e.
> Haven't heard the RS series so I can't comment.




One more question: if the bass is pretty much the same, what would you say the difference is between the 325 and the PS500e?


----------



## DavidA

peter68 said:


> I'm hoping someone can give me a bit of advice. I have a pair of SR325, and absolutely love them. But, I've been itching to upgrade for a while and I cannot figure out which direction I should go in. I'm trying to decide between the RS1e and the PS500e, and no matter what I read about them, it seems like they both have people who say they're the best of Grado's line.
> 
> What I like about the 325 is the detail and clarity, but I feel like the only thing missing is the bottom end. It's there, it's clear, but it could be better. I want crisp clean highs, and I don't mind a little bit of brightness, but I want to avoid sibilance. And,, I don't want a big or bloated bass that will get in the way of clarity. If anyone who's heard the 325, RS1e, and the PS500e can give me a little bit of guidance, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


 
 A cheaper way might be to try different pads, the Earzonk L pads usually add some bass and the clone G pads that you can get on ebay for $6 also adds a little bass and for me its more comfortable and give a little better sound stage as a bonus.
  
 I had a SR325e and sent it back after 3 weeks, it was just too bright for me, ended up with SR225e, liked it a lot and got a RS2e.  I have a PS500 also but its going since the bass is not as good as the PS500e that I heard and I've since found that alternate drivers like the Ypsilon and Nhoord are more my taste, better bass and a more even FR.  Also did change the pads on the RS2 and SR225e to clone G pads, did some mods to the SR225e (dynamat in the cups and on the back of the driver, felt on the back of the button and removable cables), really improves the low end, something you might want to try on your SR325e since its reversible if you don't like the changes.


----------



## boberang

First, I did try searching but only found general preferences, not specific rankings for sound signatures. My search skills may be lacking though.
  
 Questions:
  
 1) How much of a difference to the sound signature do the different cushion/pads make? A little, some, middling, a lot, or a ton?
  
 2) Which help with more low end? Which more high end? L, G, and the TTVJ flats I have seen a lot of people discuss, and some prefer one over the other, but I've never read an ordering of which sounds what way. For example, TTVJ > L > G for low end?).
  
 I've been using Alessandro MS-1's for years now and have a GH2 on the way (which I think comes with L cushions). I actually find the MS-1's to be very comfy, one of the reasons I decided to give a Grado a chance after Sennheiser HD650 head clamp was too much. Tried Audeze Sines briefly, but they too were not as comfortable to my big head. 
  
 I'm hoping the GH2 will have better bass, but time will tell. Just considering maybe trying different pads too (if they truly do change the sound signature a lot).


----------



## Gippy

Generally, the thinner the pad, the better the bass impact because the driver is closer to your ears and less air escapes: TTVJ flat > S > L > G. You can cut a hole in the S to make them neo-flat, and you can tape the L bowls. If you're willing to open up your Grado, the vent mod (punching holes in the driver felt) provides a drastic bass increase. (The top-of-the-line Grados have 4 vent holes.)
  
 Haven't used unofficial pads but they have a different uniform foam density unlike the official ones, which have a softer density near the center.


----------



## Astral Abyss

gippy said:


> Generally, the thinner the pad, the better the bass impact because the driver is closer to your ears and less air escapes: TTVJ flat > S > L > G. You can cut a hole in the S to make them neo-flat, and you can tape the L bowls. If you're willing to open up your Grado, the vent mod (punching holes in the driver felt) provides a drastic bass increase. (The top-of-the-line Grados have 4 vent holes.)
> 
> Haven't used unofficial pads but they have a different uniform foam density unlike the official ones, which have a softer density near the center.


 
  
 The GH2 has 4 vent holes...


----------



## ruhenheiM

hungrypanda said:


> lol, she says she won't share them


 
 show her who's the boss!
  
  
  


arvan said:


> Joining the club with a humble set of SR60E..Seriously blown away by these and i can't se any other headphones that i own getting used in the near future. If this is entry level and for 80 bucks or so ( 125+ ) in Sweden where i live. I'm mind blown.


 
  
 happy listening! and you're not alone
  
  


peter68 said:


> I'm hoping someone can give me a bit of advice. I have a pair of SR325, and absolutely love them. But, I've been itching to upgrade for a while and I cannot figure out which direction I should go in. I'm trying to decide between the RS1e and the PS500e, and no matter what I read about them, it seems like they both have people who say they're the best of Grado's line.
> 
> What I like about the 325 is the detail and clarity, but I feel like the only thing missing is the bottom end. It's there, it's clear, but it could be better. I want crisp clean highs, and I don't mind a little bit of brightness, but I want to avoid sibilance. And,, I don't want a big or bloated bass that will get in the way of clarity. If anyone who's heard the 325, RS1e, and the PS500e can give me a little bit of guidance, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


  
  
 i haven't heard ps500e. but if you love sr325. you probably don't wanna upgrade to rs1. it's different sounding for sure. and the bass also not that different. btw there's way to add more bass which is by punch a hole at the back of the grado driver.every higher end grado headphone have this.most of the time it's 4 holes. but you really don't want to  mess this up because it could ruin the tuning that you love. but most of the people who do this in prestige series usually ended up with 2 holes.more than that all you had just a bloated bass
  

  
  


boberang said:


> First, I did try searching but only found general preferences, not specific rankings for sound signatures. My search skills may be lacking though.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...


 
  
 1. not that difference.the sound signature still there. changing the cushion make the sound different for sure.you'll immediately notice that. but at the end of the day.it's still a grado headphone. but if you heavily modded it,depend how you mod it.it could change the sound signature
  
  
 2. for low end/mid end like prestige or reference series. you probably want l-cush/flat pad. for me it's flat pad for sure. g-cush in prestige/reference series mainly just for comfort. high end like gs/ps series you really just want to stick with g-cush.
  
 you probably going to love gh2 or ps500. a lot of people who has heard grado hf2/ps500 thought the sound more similar to allesandro sound. which is more like a tamed grado sound. and gh-1 also has this sound signature. so if gh2 anywhere near gh1. you'll going to love it.


----------



## boberang

gippy said:


> Generally, the thinner the pad, the better the bass impact because the driver is closer to your ears and less air escapes: TTVJ flat > S > L > G.


 
  
 That makes a lot of sense...thanks!
  


astral abyss said:


> The GH2 has 4 vent holes...


 
  
 Then I won't even consider taking them apart to punch holes. 
  


ruhenheim said:


> 1. not that difference.the sound signature still there. changing the cushion make the sound different for sure.you'll immediately notice that. but at the end of the day.it's still a grado headphone. but if you heavily modded it,depend how you mod it.it could change the sound signature
> 
> 
> 2. for low end/mid end like prestige or reference series. you probably want l-cush/flat pad. for me it's flat pad for sure. g-cush in prestige/reference series mainly just for comfort. high end like gs/ps series you really just want to stick with g-cush.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks, and hope you are correct about the gh2!


----------



## james6333

peter68 said:


> I'm hoping someone can give me a bit of advice. I have a pair of SR325, and absolutely love them. But, I've been itching to upgrade for a while and I cannot figure out which direction I should go in. I'm trying to decide between the RS1e and the PS500e, and no matter what I read about them, it seems like they both have people who say they're the best of Grado's line.
> 
> What I like about the 325 is the detail and clarity, but I feel like the only thing missing is the bottom end. It's there, it's clear, but it could be better. I want crisp clean highs, and I don't mind a little bit of brightness, but I want to avoid sibilance. And,, I don't want a big or bloated bass that will get in the way of clarity. If anyone who's heard the 325, RS1e, and the PS500e can give me a little bit of guidance, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks in advance.




Well I have owned all of these at one point and what you want (deeper bass) does not exist in the Grado line and that is the sad truth. 

The only Grado I have at the moment is the PS500e because they sounded the most natural to me. They still sound like grados but they have a smoother mid like the PS1000e but have softer highs (flatter not soft) then the PS1000e. 

I wanted to keep the GH-1 over the PS500e because they looked awesome and were light BUT the PS500e is better from a technical standpoint. The bass is tighter and there is less color in the upper mids. Highs seemed the same. 

I want to hear the GH2 and I am looking forward to the PS2000e when it comes out.


----------



## Peter68

james6333 said:


> Well I have owned all of these at one point and what you want (deeper bass) does not exist in the Grado line and that is the sad truth.
> 
> The only Grado I have at the moment is the PS500e because they sounded the most natural to me. They still sound like grados but they have a smoother mid like the PS1000e but have softer highs (flatter not soft) then the PS1000e.
> 
> ...




Can you tell me, is the PS500 a noticeable upgrade over the SR325, or is it more of an incremental improvement? I'd like to upgrade, but it's not worth all the extra money to me for only a slight or marginal step up.


----------



## joseph69

@Peter68 
  
 If you would have responded to my question asking where you're located, I would have tried to help you out. You possibly could have answered these questions for yourself using your own ears.


----------



## HungryPanda

I love my Grados but if I'm in the mood for bass I use my Denon AH-D7200 or Sennheiser HD700


----------



## Peter68

joseph69 said:


> @Peter68
> 
> 
> If you would have responded to my question asking where you're located, I would have tried to help you out. You possibly could have answered these questions for yourself using your own ears.




Easy there, friend. I didn't see your question as it came in between a couple of other responses. Didn't mean to cause you offense or heartache or whatever it was that prompted such a terse reply.


----------



## peskypesky

hungrypanda said:


> I love my Grados but if I'm in the mood for bass I use my Denon AH-D7200 or Sennheiser HD700


 

 I loved my Grado SR80 and Alessandro MS1, until I got my Superlux HD-681 EVO's. Love the bass on them...and now those other headphones are gathering dust.


----------



## james6333

peter68 said:


> Can you tell me, is the PS500 a noticeable upgrade over the SR325, or is it more of an incremental improvement? I'd like to upgrade, but it's not worth all the extra money to me for only a slight or marginal step up.




The PS500 is old and super bassy from what I understand. The PS500e is much different and closer to the standard Grado sound while being the most relaxed of the current grados. 

I can't say if the PS500e is a big upgrade from the 325e as I did not have them at the same time. I would guess technicallities are about the same and the tonal balance is the big difference. With the PS500e being less upper mid and treble focused and all around flatter sounding. This will make them sound bassier than the 325 even though the bass might be the same, if that make sense. If your tight on money it is probably not worth it unless you just want a different tonal balance. 

What I can say is that the PS500e is my favorite headphone of all time. I have tried to "upgrade" several times only to come back to the PS500e. I bought a few $1000-$2000 headphones and moved on. In direct comparison to the HD800S, LCDX, LCD2 Focal Elear, Grado Ps1000e, GS1000e, RS1e, GH1, HE560 and more I came back to the PS500e. I should note here that I value mid range quality above all things, then a flat response and I don't put much value on soundstage (that is what speakers are for...)

The only negative of them to me is the sub bass is non existent like all grados and the soundstage is small like all on ear grados with bowl pads. 

If I were you I would order them from Grado (4ourears.net) or headroom as they both have a no questions asked return police and find out for yourself if they are worth the upgrade. BUT if I was buying right now I would take a gamble on the GH2. They look awesome and have the same driver more or less as the PS500e. Remember to give them a few days for your ears to adjust. The might sound dark to you at first coming from the 325 but in the end I think you will like them better once you adjust.


----------



## Peter68

james6333 said:


> The PS500 is old and super bassy from what I understand. The PS500e is much different and closer to the standard Grado sound while being the most relaxed of the current grados.
> 
> I can't say if the PS500e is a big upgrade from the 325e as I did not have them at the same time. I would guess technicallities are about the same and the tonal balance is the big difference. With the PS500e being less upper mid and treble focused and all around flatter sounding. This will make them sound bassier than the 325 even though the bass might be the same, if that make sense. If your tight on money it is probably not worth it unless you just want a different tonal balance.
> 
> ...




Thanks so much. That is an enormously helpful response, and I really appreciate you taking the time to write it all out. Now I'll have to think about the GH2s before I make s decision....


----------



## joseph69

peter68 said:


> Easy there, friend. I didn't see your question as it came in between a couple of other responses. Didn't mean to cause you offense or heartache or whatever it was that prompted such a terse reply.


 

 You're taking my post the wrong way.
 You didn't cause me any of the above. I was trying to help you out, that's all.


----------



## DavidA

peter68 said:


> Can you tell me, is the PS500 a noticeable upgrade over the SR325, or is it more of an incremental improvement? I'd like to upgrade, but it's not worth all the extra money to me for only a slight or marginal step up.


 
 Don't know if this will help but I had a PS500 and it was not a bass monster, the PS500e is a little better in the bass to me with a better over all sound signature but both are easily bested in both bass and overall FR by some of the new alternate drivers being made by Elleven Acoustic and Nhoord.  I built a headphones with a Ypsilon S2 driver for a friend and the PS500e he had was out the door.
  
 The other alternative is to do some mods on the SR325, like the vent hole and dynamat mods to get better bass.


----------



## Astral Abyss

davida said:


> Don't know if this will help but I had a PS500 and it was not a bass monster, the PS500e is a little better in the bass to me with a better over all sound signature but both are easily bested in both bass and overall FR by some of the new alternate drivers being made by Elleven Acoustic and Nhoord.  I built a headphones with a Ypsilon S2 driver for a friend and the PS500e he had was out the door.
> 
> The other alternative is to do some mods on the SR325, like the vent hole and dynamat mods to get better bass.


 
  
 Or get a GH2...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I can't stop fawning over this thing.


----------



## DavidA

astral abyss said:


> Or get a GH2...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yup, the cocobolo wood looks great but I like the GH1 look better


----------



## Astral Abyss

davida said:


> Yup, the cocobolo wood looks great but I like the GH1 look better


 
  




  
 Can't blame you.  I like lighter wood also.  That's why I got my Eikons in cherry and had them lacquered so it would be even lighter.  But everyone needs a little yin with their yang, lol.


----------



## musiclvr

astral abyss said:


> :eek:
> 
> Can't blame you.  I like lighter wood also....../......But everyone needs a little yin with their yang, lol.



I agree! I love the two tone wood( and colors) that the GS2KE has which compliments my LCD-Xs quite well. It's all about balance.


----------



## HPiper

It is all about the bass isn't it really.


----------



## xylin6

just stumbled on these while seeking out Grado related mod options on ebay and wanted to share it here ,
 pretty decent prices and the seller Mark (ebay username mwcamp77) answered a question i had within a matter of minutes
 http://www.ebay.com/sch/mwcamp77/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## joseph69

xylin6 said:


> just stumbled on these while seeking out Grado related mod options on ebay and wanted to share it here ,
> pretty decent prices and the seller Mark (ebay username mwcamp77) answered a question i had within a matter of minutes


 
 I've been seeing these for months now on eBay.
 They look nicely crafted…good to know you get an immediate response from the seller.


----------



## boberang

So my GH2 came in...
  

  
  
  
 And for those of you who prefer the light wood....I don't think so. Cocobolo and Rosewood remain supreme. Checkmate. 
  

  
  
  
 Two more photos, including one that has a knife and a handgun (with cocobolo and rosewood) in them (didn't want to offend anyone), along with full resolution pictures, can be found here: http://imgur.com/a/P37Qz
  
 Funny thing is, although I obviously enjoy rosewoods and cocobolo, that wasn't the deciding factor. At least not consciously.  I'd been looking for new headphones for use in my office and kept coming back to how much I liked my Alessandro's. On my big head they are comfy, and I enjoyed the sound. So decided to get a Grado and had a hard time picking in the $600-$1100 range. Took a chance on the GH2, mostly because they were the latest. The cocobolo was just a bonus.
  
 Only a half an hour of listening so far and I really enjoy the GH2. I was expecting a bigger soundstage and other nuances, but two surprises were the sibilance being less (compared to the Alessandro) is quite obvious. And I also had to adjust the volume up a bit. They both have an Impedance of 32, so not sure what is going on. Other than my ancient headphone amp is anemic (which I already knew, that'll be the next change soon).


----------



## joseph69

boberang said:


> So my GH2 came in...
> 
> And for those of you who prefer the light wood....I don't think so. Cocobolo and Rosewood remain supreme. Checkmate.


 
 That was good, I expected to see both models.
  
 Congratulations on the GH2.
 Again, it's amazing how gorgeous  those cups are, and look nothing like the stock Grado image.
 That gun is gorgeous as well! Are you open to any amp trades for the gun?


----------



## SurvivorNVL

Really excited for this GH2.  Can't wait to hear tons of impressions.


----------



## Arty McGhee

just got these a good deal on these 
 (i'm keeping them)
 sound pretty good


----------



## the fool

How does gh1, gh2 compare with gs2000e? I notice in this thread there are many people talking about gh1 and gh2, but only few/none talks about gs2000e, I have rs1i and ps500 already , no more grado on-ear headphone for me, so I am interested in gs2000e.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

I definitely want to hear (ha) comparisons between the sound of the GH1 and GH2. Of course they use the same driver, but it'll be interesting to know how much they've been tweaked to accommodate their latest wood housing.


----------



## joseph69

the fool said:


> How does gh1, gh2 compare with gs2000e? I notice in this thread there are many people talking about gh1 and gh2, but only few/none talks about gs2000e, I have rs1i and ps500 already , no more grado on-ear headphone for me, so I am interested in gs2000e.


 
  
(HERE) is the GS2000e thread.
 Maybe you'll get a better idea of what you're interested in reading?


----------



## up late

boberang said:


> So my GH2 came in...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 the timber is lovely. still prefer the shape of the gh1 ear cup tho. it's the little things.


----------



## GreenBow

I couldn't choose between GH-1 and GH-2 earcup, as both are gorgeous.


----------



## cjc

xylin6 said:


> just stumbled on these while seeking out Grado related mod options on ebay and wanted to share it here ,
> pretty decent prices and the seller Mark (ebay username mwcamp77) answered a question i had within a matter of minutes
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/mwcamp77/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


 
  


xylin6 said:


> just stumbled on these while seeking out Grado related mod options on ebay and wanted to share it here ,
> pretty decent prices and the seller Mark (ebay username mwcamp77) answered a question i had within a matter of minutes
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/mwcamp77/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


 

 Awesome looking Grado upgrades. Appreciate you sharing this!!!


----------



## gregorya

up late said:


> the timber is lovely. still prefer the shape of the gh1 ear cup tho. it's the little things.




Ultimately, regardless of the beauty of the timber, it comes down to the beauty of the timbre...


----------



## boberang

joseph69 said:


> That gun is gorgeous as well! Are you open to any amp trades for the gun?




That'd be a no. 




gregorya said:


> Ultimately, regardless of the beauty of the timber, it comes down to the beauty of the timbre...




Ugh, I nearly groaned out loud at that one.


----------



## DavidA

Quote:


cjc said:


> Awesome looking Grado upgrades. Appreciate you sharing this!!!


 
 If you like polished: http://www.rholupat.com/grado-parts/bundled-gimbal-rodblock.html

  
 What they look like on my build:

 Headband and wood cups from same vendor


----------



## Gippy

the fool said:


> How does gh1, gh2 compare with gs2000e? I notice in this thread there are many people talking about gh1 and gh2, but only few/none talks about gs2000e, I have rs1i and ps500 already , no more grado on-ear headphone for me, so I am interested in gs2000e.


 
  
 I'd try the GH2 but the Canadian Grado markup is awful. I paid $2200 for my GS2000e which is $1630 USD, far higher than the USA retail price of $1395 USD. The GH1 was selling for $960 CAD ($710 USD) and I'd rather wait to see if the GH2 is outright better than the GH1/RS1e/GS1000e before pulling the trigger.
  
 What I can tell you is that I only loved the GS2000e after EQing a significant bass boost to it. Compared at stock, I think you'd prefer your own PS500. I still got the GS2000e because it was shockingly lightweight for its size and was ok with EQ.


----------



## ruhenheiM

the headphones are not mine, the pictures also not mine. i just want to share some indonesian project.the project was in 2012, the drivers using magnum v4 drivers, the timber is indian rosewood or called sonokeling in indonesia. the timber choices was mahogany or indian rosewood, and they have different tonal.and since this is more like a budget project. so they could only order single batch of timber, and the vote went to indian rosewood. i had a chance to listen to this headphone for about 2 weeks in my home. the sound surprisingly very good
  






  
  
 there's also this one. the dude told me.it's heavy!

  
  
 which remind me to this person. there's used to be a headfi dude name racio. his grado just pure beauty
 http://www.head-fi.org/u/80013/racio


----------



## ruhenheiM

ruhenheim said:


> the headphones are not mine, the pictures also not mine. i just want to share some indonesian project.the project was in 2012, the drivers using magnum v4 drivers, the timber is indian rosewood or called sonokeling in indonesia. the timber choices was mahogany or indian rosewood, and they have different tonal.and since this is more like a budget project. so they could only order single batch of timber, and the vote went to indian rosewood. i had a chance to listen to this headphone for about 2 weeks in my home. the sound surprisingly very good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RollinHard843

So after owning and using the RS1e for about half a year or so, I've decided that I should probably sell it. When I do comparisons with the RS2e, I find that the RS1e is just not suited to the music I like to listen to (progrock, metal, some indie rock). Maybe if I listened to jazz, acoustic, or more vocal-oriented music, I would feel differently. However its peculiar sound signature, though highly interesting sometimes, is usually a worse choice for me. Too bad, it's a beautiful headphone!
  
 As an alternative, I'm thinking the PS500e or GH2 might be a better fit. Between those 2 headphones, I'm not sure what the better choice might be. I like the idea of a more bass-forward on-ear Grado. I imagine there's no "better" choice here, but if anyone is familiar with both headphones, I'd appreciate some suggestions.

 If it makes a difference, I'll likely be playing these one a Fiio X5ii, Vali 2, Project Polaris, or Audeze Deckard (unless it's too bright on the Deckard)


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rollinhard843 said:


> So after owning and using the RS1e for about half a year or so, I've decided that I should probably sell it. When I do comparisons with the RS2e, I find that the RS1e is just not suited to the music I like to listen to (progrock, metal, some indie rock). Maybe if I listened to jazz, acoustic, or more vocal-oriented music, I would feel differently. However its peculiar sound signature, though highly interesting sometimes, is usually a worse choice for me. Too bad, it's a beautiful headphone!
> 
> As an alternative, I'm thinking the PS500e or GH2 might be a better fit. Between those 2 headphones, I'm not sure what the better choice might be. I like the idea of a more bass-forward on-ear Grado. I imagine there's no "better" choice here, but if anyone is familiar with both headphones, I'd appreciate some suggestions.
> 
> ...



Did your RS1e come with a brown headband, or black? Brown ones have their drivers less protruding onto the ear and sound better; black ones are usually with highly protruding drivers (over 1/8") and do not sound as good, though some most recent black ones do not protrude and sound better.


----------



## ruhenheiM

rollinhard843 said:


> So after owning and using the RS1e for about half a year or so, I've decided that I should probably sell it. When I do comparisons with the RS2e, I find that the RS1e is just not suited to the music I like to listen to (progrock, metal, some indie rock). Maybe if I listened to jazz, acoustic, or more vocal-oriented music, I would feel differently. However its peculiar sound signature, though highly interesting sometimes, is usually a worse choice for me. Too bad, it's a beautiful headphone!
> 
> As an alternative, I'm thinking the PS500e or GH2 might be a better fit. Between those 2 headphones, I'm not sure what the better choice might be. I like the idea of a more bass-forward on-ear Grado. I imagine there's no "better" choice here, but if anyone is familiar with both headphones, I'd appreciate some suggestions.
> 
> If it makes a difference, I'll likely be playing these one a Fiio X5ii, Vali 2, Project Polaris, or Audeze Deckard (unless it's too bright on the Deckard)


 
  
 PS1000e!!!! i always find the higher end of grados a little bit polite compare to prestige series. listening rock and metal, especially metal there's always something missing with rs1,gs1000i,gh1. which i assume rs2,gh2,ps500 also sharing the same attribute. but with ps1000e you get those raw energy back


----------



## RollinHard843

ruthieandjohn said:


> Did your RS1e come with a brown headband, or black? Brown ones have their drivers less protruding onto the ear and sound better; black ones are usually with highly protruding drivers (over 1/8") and do not sound as good, though some most recent black ones do not protrude and sound better.




Mine are the newer ones with the brown headband and very-nearly-flush drivers  the midrange on these is great and i love the deeper sound, but the lack of bass hinders a number of recordings as does the rolled off treble. I think a different grado would make a good rs2e companion for me.



ruhenheim said:


> PS1000e!!!! i always find the higher end of grados a little bit polite compare to prestige series. listening rock and metal, especially metal there's always something missing with rs1,gs1000i,gh1. which i assume rs2,gh2,ps500 also sharing the same attribute. but with ps1000e you get those raw energy back




Interesting! I have gs1000i but im saving it for a special occassion before i use it regularly. I dont find it lacking at all, but its treble isnt suited for everything.


----------



## DavidA

rollinhard843 said:


> Mine are the newer ones with the brown headband and very-nearly-flush drivers  the midrange on these is great and i love the deeper sound, but the lack of bass hinders a number of recordings as does the rolled off treble. I think a different grado would make a good rs2e companion for me.
> Interesting! I have gs1000i but im saving it for a special occassion before i use it regularly. I dont find it lacking at all, but its treble isnt suited for everything.


 
 I looked in your profile and saw that you have a SR225e?  If you still have it you could mod them, I put dynamat in the cups, opened up 2 vent holes, felt on the back of the button, a piece of sorbothane on the back of the driver and some cheap G pads from ebay, this transforms the 225e in to a Grado with bass, makes a PS500 sound bass lite.


----------



## RollinHard843

davida said:


> I looked in your profile and saw that you have a SR225e?  If you still have it you could mod them, I put dynamat in the cups, opened up 2 vent holes, felt on the back of the button, a piece of sorbothane on the back of the driver and some cheap G pads from ebay, this transforms the 225e in to a Grado with bass, makes a PS500 sound bass lite.




Pretty awesome mod, i think i read about it before. Unfortunately i dont have that headphone anymore, ended up selling it simply because i liked the rs2e more.


----------



## Townyj

Tried the GH2 today at Can Jam Singapore. What a fantastic sounding headphone!


----------



## joseph69

townyj said:


> Tried the GH2 today at Can Jam Singapore. What a fantastic sounding headphone!


 

 Nice.
 Someone bought the GH2 along with them, or did a vendor had them to listen to their products?


----------



## Townyj

joseph69 said:


> Nice.
> Someone bought the GH2 along with them, or did a vendor had them to listen to their products?




It was available for a listen at the Jaben booth. Such a friendly group to chat with also.


----------



## hoagster

ruhenheim said:


> the headphones are not mine, the pictures also not mine. i just want to share some indonesian project.the project was in 2012, the drivers using magnum v4 drivers, the timber is indian rosewood or called sonokeling in indonesia. the timber choices was mahogany or indian rosewood, and they have different tonal.and since this is more like a budget project. so they could only order single batch of timber, and the vote went to indian rosewood. i had a chance to listen to this headphone for about 2 weeks in my home. the sound surprisingly very good


 
 My senngrado's have sonokeling cups which I cut myself. I listen to a lot of jazz piano and the texture they give to wooden instruments really puts you in the room.


----------



## Lavakugel

Is there a good place in Europe to recable my Grado with balanced plug?


----------



## cygnusx

Not very complex, local audio shop or electronic repair shop should be able be to do it for you. If you email Grado they will give you the wire colors and which wire is what. You might be able to do it yourself. Good luck!


----------



## Lavakugel

I don't like this thick GH1 cable for portable us at home...it's too heavy!!!


----------



## joseph69 (Jan 25, 2019)

lavakugel said:


> I don't like this thick GH1 cable for portable us at home...it's too heavy!!!


 
 So do you mean you want to re-cable your GH1 for portable use?
 Or do you want to balance them with a 4-pin male XLR?

 8-Conductor Cable:
 Pin 1 = Left Positive (Red Wire) & 1-Blue Negative (32-Ohms)
 Pin 2 = Left Negative (Red Wire)  "                                               "
 Pin 3 = Right Positive (White Wire) "                                             "
 Pin 4 = Right Negative (white Wire) "                                            "

 After cutting the 1/8" TRS termination off check for (*32-Ohms)* with a Multi-Meter between the LEFT SIDE +/- (RED) wires and 2 out of the 4 negative (BLUE) wires. Once you've determined which 2 negative (BLUE) wires read (*32-Ohms)* to the LEFT SIDE +/- (RED) wires twist 1 of the negative (BLUE) wire to the LEFT SIDE + (RED) wire and the other negative (BLUE) wire to the LEFT SIDE - (RED) wire. Now solder the 4 wires coming from the LEFT SIDE driver to pin #'s 1&2 as shown below. Repeat for the RIGHT SIDE driver with the +/- (WHITE) wires and  2 remaining negative (BlUE) wires for pin #s 3&4. Now you have a balanced 4-pin male XLR terminated cable. I did my GH1 as well!


----------



## DavidA

lavakugel said:


> I don't like this thick GH1 cable for portable us at home...it's too heavy!!!


 
 The stock 8 conductor cable on my RS2e is also to heavy for such a light headphone, I've yet to take the time to do the cable change, been too busy with other project, but it will get done some day soon


----------



## joseph69

@HungryPanda 
  
 Thank you for the reputation.


----------



## TooFrank

Hi Guys
 I am new to this expensive forum. Started out a couple of years ago with the RS2i's and I have enjoyed them much. Later on got a god deal on the 80i (for work of course). Then came the iGrado (for sports of course). Happened to start to following this tread and guess what: Now I am listing to this beautiful voice on my almost new (+400 h burn in) GS2000e's:
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USK1VjV-nO8
  
 What a treat. To make things even worse - with no more excuses - I just ordered the new GH2's. Have realized that - as an ex- pibe smoker afficionado - that I fall in love with the wood. Fortunately, this is so much better to yours ears than smoke is to your lungs....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Hope that this doesn't interfere too much with the current discussions, I just had to start some where......


----------



## RollinHard843

Got a gh2 in the mail this week. It is such a great headphone! A little more bass than the rs2e, a touch less treble, slightly bigger soundstage and slightly better imaging (not that the rs2e is a slacker in any of these regards). I love it, so far sounds great with rock, prog and metal, whether the recordings are dynamic or compressed. 

Already i know its much more of what i want in a grado than the rs1e. Its a nice counterpart to tje rs2e though. I cant compare to the ps500e or gh1 though.

Beautiful too! However the black leather headband isnt quite as puffy as the brown...but that doesnt really matter


----------



## ruhenheiM

rollinhard843 said:


> Got a gh2 in the mail this week. It is such a great headphone! A little more bass than the rs2e, a touch less treble, slightly bigger soundstage and slightly better imaging (not that the rs2e is a slacker in any of these regards). I love it, so far sounds great with rock, prog and metal, whether the recordings are dynamic or compressed.
> 
> Already i know its much more of what i want in a grado than the rs1e. Its a nice counterpart to tje rs2e though. I cant compare to the ps500e or gh1 though.
> 
> Beautiful too! However the black leather headband isnt quite as puffy as the brown...but that doesnt really matter


 
 nice!!
  
 you could always change the headband with headband from turbulent. it is much better headband 
 http://turbulentlabs.com/products/view-all/


----------



## RollinHard843

ruhenheim said:


> nice!!
> 
> you could always change the headband with headband from turbulent. it is much better headband
> http://turbulentlabs.com/products/view-all/




Ive read good things about those. But the headband doesnt bother me as far as comfort goes, i was just a little surprised.


----------



## JoeDoe

The GFC been a little too quiet fellas! Y'all wake up!
  
 In my recent perusings, I've stumbled onto this Agon listing. The synergy with Grados is legendary so I'm just gonna leave this here: https://www.audiogon.com/listings/amplifiers-mapletree-audio-ear-hd-headphone-amp-2017-03-22-headphones-20886-montgomery-village-md--3


----------



## ruhenheiM

joedoe said:


> The GFC been a little too quiet fellas! Y'all wake up!
> 
> In my recent perusings, I've stumbled onto this Agon listing. The synergy with Grados is legendary so I'm just gonna leave this here: https://www.audiogon.com/listings/amplifiers-mapletree-audio-ear-hd-headphone-amp-2017-03-22-headphones-20886-montgomery-village-md--3


 
  
 i still have curious with melos sha gold and krell ksa5


----------



## Dillan

Hey fellow Grado fans. I've been inactive in the headphone world and haven't posted here in months.. but I'm back and ready for action. If any of you know where to find a brand new original PS1k (non e) then let me know. I know it's nearly an impossible task haha

PS - hope everyone has been good and I look forward to chatting with new people too!


----------



## Snodge

So, I couldn't wait to save up for one of the high-end Grados, so I ended up getting a pair of SR325e headphones, which weren't as bright as what I thought they may have been, having come from a pair of Beyerdynamic DT990 headphones. Anyway, currently breaking them in, and at the moment listening to some John Williams (the guitarist) playing Vivaldi. Awesome!


----------



## cjc

snodge said:


> So, I couldn't wait to save up for one of the high-end Grados, so I ended up getting a pair of SR325e headphones, which weren't as bright as what I thought they may have been, having come from a pair of Beyerdynamic DT990 headphones. Anyway, currently breaking them in, and at the moment listening to some John Williams (the guitarist) playing Vivaldi. Awesome!


 

 I think the 325e are spectacular sounding...enjoy!


----------



## Dillan

Yes I was very impressed with the 325e and the 225e too far that matter.


----------



## TooFrank

Received my GH2 to day - the wood is smooth and so beautiful to look at. Immediate impression: very rich and full bodied sound - right out of the box. I have my RS2i's and GS2ke's to compare with, but for now they have to wait. Bought also another pair of the TTVJ deluxe flat pads  - just to have in store. Have used them previously with the RS2i and what a result!
 Will return after some more listening


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

We need more pics in this thread!!!!


----------



## HungryPanda

Tonights choices


----------



## snapple10




----------



## ruhenheiM




----------



## musiclvr

Very nice collection


----------



## Dillan

Is that the ps1000e with a brown headband?


----------



## ruhenheiM

dillan said:


> Is that the ps1000e with a brown headband?


 
 yes it is ps1000e but i changed the headband with headband from turbulent. way more comfort than the original


----------



## Dillan

ruhenheim said:


> yes it is ps1000e but i changed the headband with headband from turbulent. way more comfort than the original




How hard was it to change?


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> How hard was it to change?


 

 It's easy.
 Just pull off either the L/R rod block (their glued on) by rocking it back and forth gently, then slide the headband on/off.  Then apply some glue to the end of the headband and push the rod block back on.


----------



## musiclvr

Listening to Beethoven with my PS1k's from my 25lb Denon DVD-2900 SACD player being amped by my CypherLabs Picollo....absolutely stunning!


----------



## joseph69

musiclvr said:


> Listening to Beethoven with my PS1k's from my 25lb Denon DVD-2900 SACD player being amped by my CypherLabs Picollo....absolutely stunning!


 

 Why are you selling them?


----------



## Dillan

Are you selling the ps1k?


----------



## musiclvr

joseph69 said:


> Why are you selling them?







dillan said:


> Are you selling the ps1k?




The only reason I am selling my PS1K's is because I like the treble presentation from my GS2KE better overall. The bass seemingly goes deeper on the PS1k's due to a mild mid-bass hump. When I need to satiate my longing for uber detailed as well as fast bass urges I reach for my newly purchased Audeze LCD-Xs now. The GS2KE has a phenomenal bass presentation as far as detail, speed, and attack are concerned but are lacking in depth/gestalt. I find that the PS1K lands right in between the aforementioned headphones but because of that spike in the treble between 5-7khz I only listen to them with certain genres. I became a Grado fanboy for the way mids/vocals are presented by Grado's (specifically with my now sold RS1i), absolutely holographic and delicate. With the PS1K that treble peak can get in the way every once in awhile unless its attenuated via your signal chain imo.


----------



## musiclvr

I set aside some time to photograph my PS1Ks today and boy are they tricky to photograph just right. They catch the light so easily. Tomorrow I'm going to try my hand with the wood grain of my GS2Ke which seems more romantic.


----------



## musiclvr

Pic with a fun filter


----------



## joseph69

musiclvr said:


> Pic with a fun filter


 
 Looks like liquid chrome!


----------



## Blazer39

rollinhard843 said:


> Got a gh2 in the mail this week. It is such a great headphone! A little more bass than the rs2e, a touch less treble, slightly bigger soundstage and slightly better imaging (not that the rs2e is a slacker in any of these regards). I love it, so far sounds great with rock, prog and metal, whether the recordings are dynamic or compressed.
> 
> Already i know its much more of what i want in a grado than the rs1e. Its a nice counterpart to tje rs2e though. I cant compare to the ps500e or gh1 though.
> 
> Beautiful too! However the black leather headband isnt quite as puffy as the brown...but that doesnt really matter


 
 interesting..im thinking of getting GH2 as my next Grado upgrade, i listen mostly to metal..between rs2e and GH2, which one would you recommend for metal and rock?!


----------



## TooFrank




----------



## ESL-1

Howdy,
  
 I just posted a more complete set of impressions than I previously did, sort of like a mini review on the GH2 Impressions thread.  I hope you all enjoy and look to participate on that thread too regarding the GH2, especially the lucky early adopters who may have already gotten or will be ordering the Limited Edition GH2.
  
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/840598/grado-gh2-impressions#post_13375103
  
  
 LINK above takes you to the thread......
  
 To take away any suspense, I LOVE the GH2, if you like the discontinued GH1 you NEED to check out this headphone, it is a great phone at a super value
  
 I did a small amount of comparison to the GH1 and will eventually get to do more and include my PS500e also.


----------



## Dillan

I've always wondered if they put the same drivers in more than one headphone. Something tells me they didn't develop a whole new driver for the GH2 and perhaps it's using the same driver as GH1 or RS2e and letting the wood and maybe some light tuning create the difference.


----------



## RollinHard843

blazer39 said:


> interesting..im thinking of getting GH2 as my next Grado upgrade, i listen mostly to metal..between rs2e and GH2, which one would you recommend for metal and rock?!




Gh2 for metal is a joy, at least to me. It has a bit more bass for nice impact and the treble still has plenty of bite for electric guitars and cymbal detail.

Just listened to death's symbolic and it sounded great through the gh2. 

Its a very well balanced headphone. I cant imagine this headphone falling flat on its face with ANY genre.


----------



## tlainhart

toofrank said:


> Received my GH2 to day - the wood is smooth and so beautiful to look at. Immediate impression: very rich and full bodied sound - right out of the box. I have my RS2i's and GS2ke's to compare with, but for now they have to wait. Bought also another pair of the TTVJ deluxe flat pads  - just to have in store. Have used them previously with the RS2i and what a result!
> Will return after some more listening


 
  
 Curious to hear how they compare with the GS2Ke.  I have a GS1KE that is mid-shy, and am looking for something with more richness in the mids.


----------



## canali

These interest me...Haven't had grados since 15 yrs ago w the 325s...Prob will sell my not much used senn 650s ...If my deal for the Sony Z1R doesn't come thru, then these new GH2 might do it....Would use with mojo on the road....Mapletree Ear+ HAD at home.
Want something for all genres.
My worry is in wearing glasses with these on ear.


----------



## ruhenheiM

dillan said:


> I've always wondered if they put the same drivers in more than one headphone. Something tells me they didn't develop a whole new driver for the GH2 and perhaps it's using the same driver as GH1 or RS2e and letting the wood and maybe some light tuning create the difference.


 
  
 it's been like that for years. everyone always wondering if they just put same drivers and did little bit tuning. maybe they did. at the last part of the clip, jonathan said the wood,metal,and the drivers are not in house


----------



## TooFrank

tlainhart said:


> Curious to hear how they compare with the GS2Ke.  I have a GS1KE that is mid-shy, and am looking for something with more richness in the mids.




I haven' had GS2ke for that long, so I was surprised to find myself pulling the trigger already for the GH2's, but they looked so pretty. However, I must admit that I am so impressed with the GH2. Have replaced the stock pads with the TTVJ deluxe flat pads. Might bias the evaluation because you ears are so much closer to the driver compared with GS2k with G cush. Have listened directly from my NW-ZX2. What a bas on GH2! And altogether such an engaging headphone. I agree with previous statements that I have doubts if it will come short in any genre. So far I've mostly listened to jazz and vocals (The worlds greatest audiophile recordings, Chesky). The GS2ke seems to provide a bigger soundstage and more details but the fun factor is a bit smaller. I love both and think that I will use them for different purposes (and the GS2ke' are very comfortable). As it is probably apparent by now, I am a newbie on reviewing this stuff, but please have look on the GH2 review by @esl-1. http://www.head-fi.org/t/840598/grado-gh2-impressions#post_13375103


----------



## joseph69

toofrank said:


> I haven' had GS2ke for that long, so I was surprised to find myself pulling the trigger already for the GH2's, but they looked so pretty. However, I must admit that I am so impressed with the GH2. Have replaced the stock pads with the TTVJ deluxe flat pads. Might bias the evaluation because you ears are so much closer to the driver compared with GS2k with G cush. Have listened directly from my NW-ZX2. What a bas on GH2! And altogether such an engaging headphone. I agree with previous statements that I have doubts if it will come short in any genre. So far I've mostly listened to jazz and vocals (The worlds greatest audiophile recordings, Chesky). The GS2ke seems to provide a bigger soundstage and more details but the fun factor is a bit smaller. I love both and think that I will use them for different purposes (and the GS2ke' are very comfortable). As it is probably apparent by now, I am a newbie on reviewing this stuff, but please have look on the GH2 review by @esl-1. http://www.head-fi.org/t/840598/grado-gh2-impressions#post_13375103


 
 Could you try the G cushions on the GH2 and tell us your impressions, please?


----------



## canali

ruhenheim said:


> it's been like that for years. everyone always wondering if they just put same drivers and did little bit tuning. maybe they did. at the last part of the clip, jonathan said the wood,metal,and the drivers are not in house


 
  
 I asked Grado on this today, esp when trying to decide on the Gs1000e or GH2.
 what i'm also trying to figure out and the sound sigs between the 2 modles (GH2 and Gs1000e)
  
 also are these new GH2 just a different wood on the same RS1e?
 or are the drivers different, too..or anything else truly different
 to distinguish the sound signature?
  
 my friend has the GS1000e...
  
 i asked grado on the diffs between the 2 models:
  
_...''apples and oranges_
 
_the GH2 is a lush , harmonic filled headphone_
 
_the GS1000 is a big sounding sound stage._
 
 _the GH2 will become a collectors piece, so it is good bang for the buck_
  
_GS1000e, overall is a better headphone.''_
  
  
*update: *

_ _
and on the GH2 vs RS1 (were they the same cans but diff cups only)?
 
 ''completely different drivers in the GH2
  
 not even close to the RS1''


----------



## Dillan

I kinda got a little sad when I found out their wood, metals and drivers themselves aren't made in-house by Grado and most likely overseas in Asia. At least the final assembly is done here in America by them and obviously the design is by them.


----------



## Astral Abyss

dillan said:


> I kinda got a little sad when I found out their wood, metals and drivers themselves aren't made in-house by Grado and most likely overseas in Asia. At least the final assembly is done here in America by them and obviously the design is by them.


 
  
 It would really be impossible to do the woodworking there on-site.  That place is small.  Doesn't mean its shipped overseas though.  
  
 Wouldn't surprise me if the drivers are made in China though.
  
 Couldn't care less about the metal, what little there is.


----------



## ruhenheiM

dillan said:


> I kinda got a little sad when I found out their wood, metals and drivers themselves aren't made in-house by Grado and most likely overseas in Asia. At least the final assembly is done here in America by them and obviously the design is by them.


 
 yes.that's kinda explain a little bit about the quality control. when you outsource it to someone else the quality control get a little bit loose
  
 and that's what headfiers argued a lot in the past whether or not they made the drivers in house because of some photos indicate their drivers are not in house production. and it's probably from china. and if i remember correctly when i read about blackstar drivers, it also outsource and some headfiers speculate the drivers probably from japan
  
 not sure about metal.but the woodwork probably still outsource in usa. when they used to sell the rs1 in wooden box.that wooden box made by some company located near their labs
  
 anyway they still make great headphone!
  
  
  
  


canali said:


> I asked Grado on this today, esp when trying to decide on the Gs1000e or GH2.
> what i'm also trying to figure out and the sound sigs between the 2 modles (GH2 and Gs1000e)
> 
> also are these new GH2 just a different wood on the same RS1e?
> ...


 
  
 that's rare. when you ask a question to grado and you get a straight answer from them.
  
 i think the heritage series is their way to do something little bit different from their grado sound like maybe their tuning.i'm not sure.. i heard from my friend who already listen their limited series like hf1, hf2, bushmills, the sound little bit different from their any existence models. i never heard the gh2 but when i heard gh1 it is kinda different. i like it though. so maybe heritage series worth to keep. who knows price might go up after its discontinue


----------



## Eric510

Ya, the "not made in USA" thing always bummed me out too. It's kinda like how my Jeep Renegade, a car from a distinctly American brand, was actually manufactured in Italy. :-/
I think the thing that also gets me about Grado is, while they say the GH-2 driver is "completely different", they don't LOOK completely different. They look like the same ventilated dynamic drivers they've always used, albeit with different color of paint on the magnet every once and a while. 
Don't get me wrong, I love my GH-2 more and more every day, but, I'd love to see them come up with something truely different one of these days.


----------



## canali

If any one has heard both a gh2 and a gs1000e then I'd love to hear more specifics on the sound diffs please.


----------



## joseph69

canali said:


> If any one has heard both a gh2 and a gs1000e then I'd love to hear more specifics on the sound diffs please.


 
 I know this is not a direct answer to your question, but I had the GS1Ke and didn't care for it so I returned it. I very much prefer the GH1 w/G cushions.


----------



## CH23

i don't see the importance of a 'made in X' label, really. not in this case.
 There's great and crappy headphones from the USA, Germany, Japan, and China.

 I'm not listening to nationalism, i'm listening to music.


----------



## canali

ch23 said:


> i don't see the importance of a 'made in X' label, really. not in this case.
> There's great and crappy headphones from the USA, Germany, Japan, and China.
> 
> I'm not listening to nationalism, i'm listening to music.


 
 true...esp when so much innovation has come from China/Taiwan/Hong Kong/Korea
 the last few yrs, too: HiFIman, DUNU, Vsonics, FLC, and A&K, etc etc
 ...and what about all those DAPS so many people on here love....look where they come from.


----------



## CH23

canali said:


> true...esp when so much innovation has come from China/Taiwan/Hong Kong/Korea
> the last few yrs, too: HiFIman, DUNU, Vsonics, FLC, A&K
> and all those DAPS so many people on here love.





I actually had FiiO in the back of my head, but indeed!


----------



## Dillan

ch23 said:


> i don't see the importance of a 'made in X' label, really. not in this case.
> 
> There's great and crappy headphones from the USA, Germany, Japan, and China.
> 
> ...




Well it goes deeper than that.. Yea in the end, the sound of the headphone is ultimately what matters most but there's still a lot beyond that which still has some importance. I get a lot more pride and joy out of something made in America, not just because I live here and manufacturing stimulates my countries econony, but also the quality of products in a mass scale are higher here than it is in China and it says something about a company when they care more about making great products in their home country versus saving a few bucks to have it done overseas.

Chinese factories use lower quality, cheaper parts (part of why it's cheaper to have things made there).. which affects the final product. The quality control is also, on average, less impressive.. and honestly for a company that boasts about family heritage and plastering "made in Brooklyn" everywhere.. I sort of feel slightly lied to.

These things don't matter to a lot of people and I'm not trying to bash Grado. (One of the main reasons I even care is because of how much I love Grado and their products). But to me I buy something (in this hobby especially), considering how expensive mid to high end headphones are getting.. I get a sense of pride of ownership and it goes far beyond how they sound. How they feel, where they are made, what materials are they made of and so on all matters to me as a consumer because I love the hobby so much and again.. I look at these great pieces as more than "just a headphone". I get emotionally invested in both the product and even the company.

Sorry for the rant haha


----------



## Dillan

Also I love hifiman and dunu.. but I see those as a different situation. China and other asian countries have had some great innovation and built some very quality headphones and audio gear.. but the difference is when a headphone company has their products built in China (when they themselves are located very far away in a different country), they are doing this so that they can save money via cheaper labor and cheaper lower quality parts. So that's a totally different concept than a Chinese company building Chinese products. See what I'm saying?


----------



## CH23

Please try not to let your feelings overtake while reading the following, i'm trying to let mind, not heart, lead when talking about this sort of stuff. I do completely understand where you're coming from 
  
 Quote:


dillan said:


> Well it goes deeper than that.. Yea in the end, the sound of the headphone is ultimately what matters most but there's still a lot beyond that which still has some importance. I get a lot more pride and joy out of something made in America, not just because I live here and manufacturing stimulates my countries economy, *but also the quality of products in a mass scale are higher here than it is in China and it says something about a company when they care more about making great products in their home country versus saving a few bucks to have it done overseas.*


 
 we're still talking about Grado, right? the price of their in ears is quite hefty, and there have been many many quality issues with production in the past (not to say anything about uncomfortable headbands, and the plastic rodblocks)
 I agree that it's great that they've been producing in Brooklyn since forever, and providing a steady income for the people that have been working for them for decades.
  


> Chinese factories use lower quality, cheaper parts (part of why it's cheaper to have things made there).. which affects the final product. The quality control is also, on average, less impressive.. and honestly for a company that boasts about family heritage and plastering "made in Brooklyn" everywhere.. I sort of feel slightly lied to.


 

  
 wood is wood, the plastic used in the stuff i have that's made in china seems to be same quality as that of Grado's stuff. most of the products you use, which will work for many many years have been produced in china/south korea/vietnam/india.
  


> These things don't matter to a lot of people and I'm not trying to bash Grado. (One of the main reasons I even care is because of how much I love Grado and their products). But to me I buy something (in this hobby especially), considering how expensive mid to high end headphones are getting.. I get a sense of pride of ownership and it goes far beyond how they sound. How they feel, where they are made, what materials are they made of and so on all matters to me as a consumer because I love the hobby so much and again.. I look at these great pieces as more than "just a headphone". I get emotionally invested in both the product and even the company.


 
   
 I care about the product as well, and I care about possible improvements to a product.
 I think there are points where Grado should improve their headphones.

 At the same time I feel that their cartridges are great, and their amp and phono amp are really good as well (even though these seem very expensive)
 Same goes for the sound quality of their headphones.
 I know that the cost is part in R&D, storage, rent, webhosting, living, etcetera.

 but here's some speculation form my side:
 the drivers they had before were (possibly) modified OEM drivers, (if they weren't OEM, why couldn't they get them anymore?)
 the GR10 and GR8 were OEM housings, with possibly modified drivers.
 the RA-1 is so close to the CMOY amp, that you wonder where the 300$ price difference comes from.

 They're a unique company, and I do wish them all the best. but I do feel like they're having a huge markup on a lot of their products.
  


> Sorry for the rant haha


 
  

 same 

 I suppose this is where i get kicked out of the Grado fan club 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 

 I forgot to add: the main difference between producers who produce in china, and companies in china , that we as outsiders see, is that the chinese mostly cheaply copy existing stuff. but this too makes sense. It saves on R&D. And if you want to make a profit, you'll have to sell for less money, and skip quality control, for maximum profit. (the previosuly named chinese companies differ greatly in this)


----------



## Dillan

When it comes to Grado I can say something short and sweet that I have always believed.

Their *design* is consistent (little innovation) and the *build quality* (foam and plastic etc) is lacking.. but the *sound* is remarkable and oh so enjoyable.

Now I don't mind their designs too much and they definitely have like a niche old school approach.. but like someone said above - it would be nice to see something truly different.


----------



## Krutsch

dillan said:


> Well it goes deeper than that ... and honestly for a company that boasts about family heritage and plastering "made in Brooklyn" everywhere... I sort of feel slightly lied to.


 
  
 +1 to this part. I feel lied to, as well, for the same reason.


----------



## Audio Addict

krutsch said:


> +1 to this part. I feel lied to, as well, for the same reason.




+2


----------



## ruhenheiM

dude.... there's no official statement with hard evidence that said the driver comes from outside us.it's just speculation based on photos.even though i have to admit the odd really high on that one.especially when the cable outsource to china if i remember it correctly.it was stated in their website.the old one.they stated the cable wasn't really worth their time and effort so they just outsource it from china,they rather spend the time and effort to the headphone itself
  
 and grado is still a family business, a small one. outsourcing the metal and wood in us still make sense,if that's true, the made is usa thing still apply and made in brooklyn if they outsource it to companies based in brooklyn, it also apply
  
 but yea it's kinda bummed me out when jonathan said it's just not in house production
  


dillan said:


> When it comes to Grado I can say something short and sweet that I have always believed.
> 
> Their *design* is consistent (little innovation) and the *build quality* (foam and plastic etc) is lacking.. but the *sound* is remarkable and oh so enjoyable.
> 
> Now I don't mind their designs too much and they definitely have like a niche old school approach.. but like someone said above - it would be nice to see something truly different.


  
 maybe grado should try this thing.yamaha using this material for their new flagship speaker diaphragm.yamaha ns5000
 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zylon


----------



## headfry

tlainhart said:


> Curious to hear how they compare with the GS2Ke.  I have a GS1KE that is mid-shy, and am looking for something with more richness in the mids.


----------



## headfry

A little eq could fix the recessed mids - have you tried this?


----------



## tlainhart

headfry said:


> A little eq could fix the recessed mids - have you tried this?


 
  
 No - I don't have an equalizer in my two-channel system.  Ditto w/ my headphone amp (Jotunheim).


----------



## Dillan

ruhenheiM yea regardless they aren't made by Grado and I would say the drivers for sure come from an Asian country (probably China).. I could be wrong but it doesn't really matter lol not sure what you're saying.

Either way, still love Grado even with this new found knowledge.


----------



## Lavakugel

Could anybody explain in short what's different from RS2E to GH1?


----------



## Pertti

Hello!
  
 Can any of you grado heads recommend tube amps for my precious grado RS2e?
  
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## TooFrank

joseph69 said:


> Could you try the G cushions on the GH2 and tell us your impressions, please?




I have now tried to compare both with G-Cush using the same source as before. I think that the GS2kes are more detailed with a bigger soundstage. Bas is tighter and not so prominent. The GH2 does a good job but appears a bit more colored and bassy, when directly compared. Maybe the sound tend to "drown" with the Gs, whereas with the flat pads, the sound becomes more distinct. Hope this makes sense....Anyway, I prefer the GH2 with either L Cush or the TTVJ deluxe flat pads. And then the wow factor: appears D
(Haven't tried the GS2ke with flat pads though)


----------



## joseph69

toofrank said:


> I have now tried to compare both with G-Cush using the same source as before. I think that the GS2kes are more detailed with a bigger soundstage. Bas is tighter and not so prominent. The GH2 does a good job but appears a bit more colored and bassy, when directly compared. Maybe the sound tend to "drown" with the Gs, whereas with the flat pads, the sound becomes more distinct. Hope this makes sense....Anyway, I prefer the GH2 with either L Cush or the TTVJ deluxe flat pads. And then the wow factor: appears D
> (Haven't tried the GS2ke with flat pads though)


 

 Thank you for the comparison, I appreciate it.
 I was just curious as to the difference you heard between the two and their price/performance ratio to the GH2 with the G cushions.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

pertti said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can any of you grado heads recommend tube amps for my precious grado RS2e?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



In order of increasing price, Little Dot MK1, MAD (Mapleleaf audio Design) HD EAR 1+, Schiit Lyr 2, Melos SHA-1 Gold.


----------



## Dillan

lavakugel said:


> Could anybody explain in short what's different from RS2E to GH1?




I'd really like to know this too.


----------



## Dillan

pertti said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can any of you grado heads recommend tube amps for my precious grado RS2e?
> 
> Thanks in advance!




One of the best setups I've ever heard (in any catagory) is the ampsandsound LeeLoo powering my RS2e. Absolutely incredible. Ask Justin what he recommends as far as tube upgrades for the sound signature you're after. (Stock tubes weren't as good as the upgrades I got but still very good)


----------



## Pertti

Wow will do. Thanks to you both!


----------



## canali

does the *mapletree ear+ hd *hold up as a good match with grados?
 i got mine newly tweaked by Lloyd 8 mo ago (repainted upgraded materials
 ...was originally an Ear +...he upgraded it into the HD edition)
 ...still haven't plugged it in


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Well somehow my credit card info got onto the moon audio website with a GH2 in the cart.

I'm a little worried about how they will sound. I like the RS1i and the 325e versions the best . Hopefully I don't find these to have too much bass or lack in treble. I've never tried a GH model before.

I guess I'll find out soon!


----------



## Astral Abyss

punkmanmatthew said:


> Well somehow my credit card info got onto the moon audio website with a GH2 in the cart.
> 
> I'm a little worried about how they will sound. I like the RS1i and the 325e versions the best . Hopefully I don't find these to have too much bass or lack in treble. I've never tried a GH model before.
> 
> I guess I'll find out soon!


 
  
 I think you'll be happy.  It's not that the GH2 have too much bass, it's that it doesn't drop off as quickly as most other Grado's, so there's more presence.


----------



## canali

astral abyss said:


> I think you'll be happy.  It's not that the GH2 have too much bass, it's that it doesn't drop off as quickly as most other Grado's, so there's more presence.


 
 'lush and harmonic' as the grado reply went on these...sort of makes sense, now.
 wonder how they compare to the GS1000e...


----------



## Astral Abyss

canali said:


> 'lush and harmonic' as the grado reply went on these...sort of makes sense, now.
> wonder how they compare to the GS1000e...


 
  
 It's like apples and oranges.  They're very different sound signatures.  I like the midrange on the GS1000e better, a bit more detail to the sound, and it has a bigger sound stage.  I like pretty much everything else you could name better on the GH2.  Which one is better?  Tough call.  Depends on the music you listen to I think.


----------



## canali

astral abyss said:


> It's like apples and oranges.  They're very different sound signatures.  I like the midrange on the GS1000e better, a bit more detail to the sound, and it has a bigger sound stage.  I like pretty much everything else you could name better on the GH2.  Which one is better?  Tough call.  Depends on the music you listen to I think.


 
  
 rock, blues, jazz...love good bass slam (bass guitar, kick drum) without the bass overshadowing the other instruments.


----------



## Dillan

punkmanmatthew said:


> Well somehow my credit card info got onto the moon audio website with a GH2 in the cart.
> 
> I'm a little worried about how they will sound. I like the RS1i and the 325e versions the best . Hopefully I don't find these to have too much bass or lack in treble. I've never tried a GH model before.
> 
> I guess I'll find out soon!




Ever done some listening with the 225e?


----------



## punkmanmatthew

I've tested them out at the store before but I don't remember what they sounded like. I do remember the treble wasn't as high as the 325e.


----------



## Dillan

punkmanmatthew said:


> I've tested them out at the store before but I don't remember what they sounded like. I do remember the treble wasn't as high as the 325e.




I don't own them but they were by far my favorite of the series. It was actually a toss up for me between the RS2e and 225e but I ultimately chose the RS2e.. it was a harder decision than you'd think though. Don't know why I love that headphone so much but it was so crystal clear and open sounding. I like to brag on it when I can because not many people mention it


----------



## JoeDoe

pertti said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can any of you grado heads recommend tube amps for my precious grado RS2e?
> 
> Thanks in advance!




I'd go either Little Dot 1+ or Woo WA6.


----------



## Astral Abyss

canali said:


> rock, blues, jazz...love good bass slam (bass guitar, kick drum) without the bass overshadowing the other instruments.


 
  
 If you love good bass slam, you'll hate the GS1000e since it has none.  But I have to believe it would be great for blues and jazz because of the better sound stage and imaging.  I really love mine for any music that isn't reliant on drums for presence.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Just got them in. Unfortunately I'm at work and
Can't really listen to them but I can look at them I guess.






Can't wait until work is over!


----------



## Dillan

Can you buy the GH1/GH2 through an authorized dealer or only through Grados official 4ourears store?


----------



## Lavakugel

joedoe said:


> I'd go either Little Dot 1+ or Woo WA6.


 
 Joe how do you like WA8 vs WA6 with your grados?


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> Can you buy the GH1/GH2 through an authorized dealer or only through Grados official 4ourears store?


 

 You can buy them through any authorized dealer.
 I'm not sure if the GH1 is still available? I know Grado had found something like 7-8 boxes in their warehouse not too long ago, but I believe they were sold out quickly?
  
 The GH2 has one of the most gorgeous colored cups I've ever seen that it makes me feel like buying them every time I see them!


----------



## Eric510

punkmanmatthew said:


> Just got them in. Unfortunately I'm at work and
> Can't really listen to them but I can look at them I guess.
> 
> 
> ...


 






 Completely decimated the side of the box, dude.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

dillan said:


> Can you buy the GH1/GH2 through an authorized dealer or only through Grados official 4ourears store?


 
 I got mine through moonaudio just because they are close to me and shipping is quick.
  
 They seem to be a pretty reputable business, though. I bought these yesterday at 4pm and got them today with free ground shipping.
 They shipped them out very quickly.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

eric510 said:


> Completely decimated the side of the box, dude.


 
 LOL. Yes didn't have anything sharp to cut the seal with.


----------



## JoeDoe

lavakugel said:


> Joe how do you like WA8 vs WA6 with your grados?




WA6 - more lush and romantic. Great synergy with the Grado sound. Right up there with the MAD with the right tubes. Less total power, but enough for most dynamic cans. 
WA8 - still lush but closer to neutral (probably due to the DAC choice). Great pairing as well but no tube-rolling options like the WA6. More power and obviously, an all in one where the 6 needs a DAC.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> You can buy them through any authorized dealer.
> I'm not sure if the GH1 is still available? I know Grado had found something like 7-8 boxes in their warehouse not too long ago, but I believe they were sold out quickly?
> 
> The GH2 has one of the most gorgeous colored cups I've ever seen that *it makes me feel like buying them every time I see them!*


 
 GO! click the button already!


----------



## Dillan

Haha he was too excited and had to rip that thing open.


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheim said:


> GO! click the button already!


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> dillan said:
> 
> 
> > Can you buy the GH1/GH2 through an authorized dealer or only through Grados official 4ourears store?
> ...


 
  
 Sounds like maybe you are going to take the leap....


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Sounds like maybe you are going to take the leap....


 
 Not too sure.
 I'm trying real hard to hold onto to my credit from TCC for the PS2Ke, but it's rough!


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> Not too sure.
> I'm trying real hard to hold onto to my credit from TCC for the PS2Ke, but it's rough!


 
 come on! stop lying to yourself. the price difference between gh2 and ps2ke.like really big.if you want to buy 2 or 3 gh2. sure. every penny counts.but 1 gh2. it's not gonna make that big difference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  and gh2 is limited.once its gone.it's gone. Limited time only, though, so act now, order today, you'll get some bonuses


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheim said:


> come on! stop lying to yourself. the price difference between gh2 and ps2ke.like really big.if you want to buy 2 or 3 gh2. sure. every penny counts.but 1 gh2. it's not gonna make that big difference
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You're 100% right!
 It will only cost me +/- $300.00 for the GH-2 with my credit applied.


----------



## Astral Abyss

How do you remove the plastic gimbals from the wood cup?  (in this case a GH1)  I've never done it before and don't want to screw anything up.  Are they reusable afterwards?  
  
 Surprisingly, a search revealed nothing helpful.


----------



## joseph69

astral abyss said:


> How do you remove the plastic gimbals from the wood cup?  (in this case a GH1)  I've never done it before and don't want to screw anything up.  Are they reusable afterwards?
> 
> Surprisingly, a search revealed nothing helpful.


 
  
 Lay the headphones flat (drives facing upwards) and with your thumbs spread the gimbal gently until the pins on each side of the gimbal come release the cup.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> Lay the headphones flat (drives facing upwards) and with your thumbs spread the gimbal gently until the pins on each side of the gimbal come release the cup.


 
 and be careful not to scratch the wood


----------



## Astral Abyss

joseph69 said:


> Lay the headphones flat (drives facing upwards) and with your thumbs spread the gimbal gently until the pins on each side of the gimbal come release the cup.


 
  
  


ruhenheim said:


> and be careful not to scratch the wood


 
  
  
 Thank you both.  I'll give it a try tonight.


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheim said:


> astral abyss said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you both.  I'll give it a try tonight.
> ...


 
 You're welcome.
 And yes, always lay the headphones a towel.


----------



## joseph69

OK, I'm not talking to anyone anymore on this damn thread!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It's bad enough I've been mostly neglecting my Grados lately, now I'm getting another pair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I just ordered the GH2 from TCC. According to TCC I got the very last pair Grado had in their inventory? Not sure if that is correct, but that's what I was told.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> OK, I'm not talking to anyone anymore on this damn thread!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Ha ha ha.....


----------



## Astral Abyss

joseph69 said:


> OK, I'm not talking to anyone anymore on this damn thread!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 They really are something special though.  You won't be sorry.


----------



## joseph69

astral abyss said:


> They really are something special though.  You won't be sorry.


 

 I'm sure I will be.
 I remember how impressed I was (and still am) with the GH-1.


----------



## Krutsch

> Originally Posted by *joseph69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...
> It's bad enough I've been mostly neglecting my Grados lately, now I'm getting another pair!
> ...


 
  
 I keep seeing pics of the new GH2 and it's just beautiful to look at. Very eager to read your impressions on the sound.


----------



## joseph69

krutsch said:


> I keep seeing pics of the new GH2 and it's just beautiful to look at. Very eager to read your impressions on the sound.


 
 It's definitely beautiful to look at, and already knowing I love Grado, I figured how could I go wrong? I'll definitely post my impressions.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

I don't have any other grados right now to compare but is it just me or is the GH2s instrument seperation extremely good?


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> OK, I'm not talking to anyone anymore on this damn thread!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 lol. for real? hahaha. well...you could always get the ps2000e once they release.but gh series.once it is gone.its gone


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheim said:


> lol. for real? hahaha. well...you could always get the ps2000e once they release.but gh series.once it is gone.its gone


 
 Yes, for real. I just couldn't resist, and a lot of it is your fault! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 And it's a given that I'm going to get the PS2Ke when it is released.


----------



## HungryPanda

I would love to get a hold of gh2 but cannot find any in the UK. I don't want to order from America as I just got stung here for £70.80 for a 249 dollar iem


----------



## joseph69

hungrypanda said:


> I would love to get a hold of gh2 but cannot find any in the UK. I don't want to order from America as I just got stung here for £70.80 for a 249 dollar iem


 

 Did you check these sites?
  
Stockists of Grado products
Grado | Headphones & Accessories | Official Store (UK)


----------



## whirlwind

krutsch said:


> > Originally Posted by *joseph69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> >
> > ...
> > It's bad enough I've been mostly neglecting my Grados lately, now I'm getting another pair!
> ...


 
  
  


joseph69 said:


> krutsch said:
> 
> 
> > I keep seeing pics of the new GH2 and it's just beautiful to look at. Very eager to read your impressions on the sound.
> ...


 
 Yeah +1 guys....these are beautiful cups.
  
 If i was not so very content with my semi-vintage RS1, this is one I would be interested in.....even though I am not a fan at all of those huge cables.
  
 If someone only had a entry level Grado, and they liked the Grado sound a lot...then this would be an excellent choice, I would think.
  
 I also think you can look for more of these different woods from Grado.


----------



## HungryPanda

joseph69 said:


> Did you check these sites?
> 
> Stockists of Grado products
> Grado | Headphones & Accessories | Official Store (UK)




Yes I did thanks Joseph, none of them had one. The search continues


----------



## ruhenheiM

hungrypanda said:


> Yes I did thanks Joseph, none of them had one. The search continues


 
 have you try contact audio sanctuary? they have gh1 on their website. so maybe they could order gh2 for you,i guess


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Yeah +1 guys....these are beautiful cups.
> 
> If i was not so very content with my semi-vintage RS1, this is one I would be interested in.....even though I am not a fan at all of those huge cables.
> 
> ...


 
 I might consider selling my RS1i after receiving the GH-2 because I'll have 6 Grado headphones, and thats too many for me. Don't tell @ruthieandjohnI said that!
  
 I also think we'll be seeing different woods from Grado as well because everyone compliments the wood on the GH-2.
  
   
 Quote:


hungrypanda said:


> Yes I did thanks Joseph, none of them had one. The search continues


 
  
 I guess you would have the same cost if I was to buy it here and ship it to you?
 I'm not very familiar with VAT.


----------



## canali

joseph69 said:


> I might consider selling my RS1i after receiving the GH-2 because I'll have 6 Grado headphones, and thats too many for me. Don't tell @ruthieandjohnI said that!
> 
> I also think we'll be seeing different woods from Grado as well because everyone compliments the wood on the GH-2.
> 
> ...


 
  
 have to ask: which is your fav Grado headphone...
 and of the ones you have which is the most balanced with many genres?


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> I might consider selling my RS1i after receiving the GH-2 because I'll have 6 Grado headphones, and thats too many for me. Don't tell @ruthieandjohnI said that!
> 
> I also think we'll be seeing different woods from Grado as well because everyone compliments the wood on the GH-2.


 
 hahaha i bet you won't ever say that to vintage rs1
  
 maybe in this gh lines or new series but for their current lines, i highly doubt it.that mahogany has certain kind of tone and look to grado


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheim said:


> hahaha i bet you won't ever say that to vintage rs1
> 
> maybe in this gh lines or new series but for their current lines, i highly doubt it.that mahogany has certain kind of tone and look to grado


 

 "I might consider" but I probably will never sell them, as I've said many times I never would. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The thing is I don't like owning things I don't use, I feel it's a waste, and I haven't listened to my RS1i in a long time.


----------



## joseph69

canali said:


> have to ask: which is your fav Grado headphone...
> and of the ones you have which is the most balanced with many genres?


 
 Tough question to answer because I really enjoy them all for their differences.
 I find the GH-1 w/G to be the most Genre friendly.


----------



## canali

joseph69 said:


> Tough question to answer because I really enjoy them all for their differences.
> I find the GH-1 w/G to be the most Genre friendly.


 
 sorry to ask, but what is ''w/G'' ?


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> "I might consider" but I probably will never sell them, as I've said many times I never would.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 me too but at the end i did sold my rs1 buttoned. when i buy ps1000e, the differences really clear. i try real hard to hold on my rs1. trying to convince myself i need to keep it like acoustic music sound really magical with rs1, it's way more comfort than ps1000e. but still i keep reaching to ps1000e. but i love the looks.so that's the only reason i guess to keep rs1 and then grado release gh1. i try it.and right in that moment i made up my mind. as sad as  i feel to let it go.i have to let it go.it deserve a better home. and there's still vintage rs1 to try.so keep chasing then 
  
 maybe when you compare RS1i and gh2 you would ended up with different conclusion


----------



## ruhenheiM

canali said:


> sorry to ask, but what is ''w/G'' ?


 
 g cushion/pad


----------



## HungryPanda

I have to agree, the GH1 is a fantastic headphone


----------



## ruhenheiM

hungrypanda said:


> I have to agree, the GH1 is a fantastic headphone


 
 could you do comparison between GH1 and denon D7200? what a beauty is that one


----------



## jrflanne

Well, got my GS1000's back from Grado. Again. Second time a driver has gone bad. And they fell apart once. But, with the right music, those things are sweet. That being said, I don't know if I would pay to get them fixed for the third time.


----------



## ruhenheiM

jrflanne said:


> Well, got my GS1000's back from Grado. Again. Second time a driver has gone bad. And they fell apart once. But, with the right music, those things are sweet. That being said, I don't know if I would pay to get them fixed for the third time.


 
 did they change your old drivers with their newest drivers in gs1000e now? i read this thing before, when they first release the gs1000, some user got some drivers problem with the headphone, the bass suddenly weird,there's some clipping,eventually no sound at all.


----------



## jrflanne

That is exactly what mine did. They may have but wasn't mentioned on the service order. I may have overdriven them the first time, but I don't think so. Don't usually listen loud and they really sound their best at moderate volumes.


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheim said:


> me too but at the end i did sold my rs1 buttoned. when i buy ps1000e, the differences really clear. i try real hard to hold on my rs1. trying to convince myself i need to keep it like acoustic music sound really magical with rs1, it's way more comfort than ps1000e. but still i keep reaching to ps1000e. but i love the looks.so that's the only reason i guess to keep rs1 and then grado release gh1. i try it.and right in that moment i made up my mind. as sad as  i feel to let it go.i have to let it go.it deserve a better home. and there's still vintage rs1 to try.so keep chasing then
> 
> maybe when you compare RS1i and gh2 you would ended up with different conclusion


 
 I'm going to do my best to hold onto the RS1i. When I got my GH1 is actually when I stopped using the RS1i, but that doesn't mean I don't enjoy them when I do listen to them.


----------



## ruhenheiM

jrflanne said:


> That is exactly what mine did. They may have but wasn't mentioned on the service order. I may have overdriven them the first time, but I don't think so. Don't usually listen loud and they really sound their best at moderate volumes.


 
 is there red paint at back side of your drivers? if there is, that's the newest drivers they have been using for their third generation headphones
  
 i didn't do any follow up of that thread so i have no idea what cause the problem. and i think grado also not mentioning anything about it. and after a few months, no one post the problem anymore. but yes at the first initial release of g1000.there are some problems
  
  
  


joseph69 said:


> I'm going to do my best to hold onto the RS1i. When I got my GH1 is actually when I stopped using the RS1i, but that doesn't mean I don't enjoy them when I do listen to them.


 
 i enjoy rs1 very much when i just take a moment to look at it.what a beauty,isn't it


----------



## jrflanne

Then they replaced both. I thought something was changed there. Grado is a great company.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> ruhenheim said:
> 
> 
> > me too but at the end i did sold my rs1 buttoned. when i buy ps1000e, the differences really clear. i try real hard to hold on my rs1. trying to convince myself i need to keep it like acoustic music sound really magical with rs1, it's way more comfort than ps1000e. but still i keep reaching to ps1000e. but i love the looks.so that's the only reason i guess to keep rs1 and then grado release gh1. i try it.and right in that moment i made up my mind. as sad as  i feel to let it go.i have to let it go.it deserve a better home. and there's still vintage rs1 to try.so keep chasing then
> ...


 
 Yeah, if you have to get rid of something, make it a Grado further down the food chain, that is...if possible.
  
 I do however understand that you gotta do what a mans gotta do.
  
 It is shaping up to be an RS1 listening session for me tonight.
  
 Think I will throw some of my best tubes in the amp and listen to a couple new blues albums.
  
 I have been neglecting this phone a bit also...so tonight is the night. 
  
 It really is one helluva headphone, tone is beautiful and it is so dang easy to drive....
  
 Joseph, every time I think about getting rid of RS1....I just listen to it....then say.....I must be crazy....


----------



## Dillan

Congrats Joseph. We are such a bad influence hahaha


----------



## Dillan

Ok guys.. I set aside my order of the HEKv2 and ordered both the GH1 and GH2 from turntablelab.com haha I'm guessing they had them both in their inventory so I did it. Joseph pulling the trigger was the final straw haha. 

Honestly the thought of all their other headphones always being available but the GH going away forever is what got me to do it. I really hope they actually had both.. it would really surprise me if they actually had the GH1 and 2 but we will see.

Order went through fine so fingers crossed.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, if you have to get rid of something, make it a Grado further down the food chain, that is...if possible.
> I do however understand that you gotta do what a mans gotta do.
> It is shaping up to be an RS1 listening session for me tonight.
> 
> ...


 
 I doubt I'll get rid of any of my Grados even though they're being used less. It's nice to be able to choose which to one use, and I've had my Grado so long it's really not worth it to sell them. 
 I might just join you tonight with WA6/RS1i combo!







dillan said:


> dillan said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Joseph. We are such a bad influence hahaha
> ...


 
 Thank you, and congratulations on getting both the GH1/GH2!
 Can't wait to hear your impressions. And yes, you guys are a very bad influence. It's not easy being a part of this thread.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, if you have to get rid of something, make it a Grado further down the food chain, that is...if possible.
> ...


 
 Nice, sounds like a plan.
  
 What rectifier you going to use on WA6
  
 I will be doing some serious rectifier shopping soon


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Nice, sounds like a plan.
> 
> What rectifier you going to use on WA6
> 
> I will be doing some serious rectifier shopping soon


 
 Right now I have the UE 596 rectifier in.
 You have a WA6 now?


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, sounds like a plan.
> ...


 
 Thanks Joseph.
  
 No I do not own a WA6, but my new amp will use rectifiers......so i am getting reddy to do some rectifier shopping.
  
 Glenn will be sending me a 596 adapter


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Thanks Joseph.
> 
> No I do not own a WA6, but my new amp will use rectifiers......so i am getting reddy to do some rectifier shopping.
> 
> Glenn will be sending me a 596 adapter


 
 I didn't think so.
 You'll like the 596.
 If you can use the Brimar 5Z4G definitely buy a few from Langrex Tubes you'll definitely enjoy them and their price performance ratio is exceptional!


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Joseph.
> ...


 
 Thanks, they are now on my list of rectifiers
  
 596
 Brimar 5Z4G
 Mullard GZ32
 RCA 5U4 Smooth plate
 AZ12 Mesh plate
  
 thanks for the heads up


----------



## HungryPanda

The GH1 and the D7200 are two very different beasts. The GH1 is warmer and more open sounding. The D7200 is more comfortable and the bass is wonderful. The rest of the sound signature is very neutral


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Thanks, they are now on my list of rectifiers
> 
> 596
> Brimar 5Z4G
> ...


 

 Your welcome.
 I had the Mullard GZ3*4 *and loved it. I sold it with my first WA6, bt you just reminded me I need to buy one, thanks!


----------



## JoeDoe

joseph69 said:


> Your welcome.
> I had the Mullard GZ3*4* and loved it. I sold it with my first WA6, bt you just reminded me I need to buy one, thanks!




Agreed! When I had my 6, it was a great all rounder.


----------



## Dillan

If I can barely to stop the temptation of opening them.. I might actually keep both the GH1 and GH2 sealed and unopened and out away for maybe 5 years or more. I think two of these beautiful limited edition Grados will be worth a pretty penny at that point for sure.


----------



## lugnut

dillan said:


> If I can barely to stop the temptation of opening them.. I might actually keep both the GH1 and GH2 sealed and unopened and out away for maybe 5 years or more. I think two of these beautiful limited edition Grados will be worth a pretty penny at that point for sure.


 
 That would be a 5 year waste of headphones that someone could be enjoying !


----------



## Dillan

lugnut said:


> That would be a 5 year waste of headphones that someone could be enjoying !



I know  I don't really know what I'm going to do with them exactly just yet. I have my RS2e and will be getting the ps2ke as soon as they come out.

I just wouldn't want to neglect them or my RS2e. I JUST bought an hd800S too.


----------



## Audio Addict

dillan said:


> If I can barely to stop the temptation of opening them.. I might actually keep both the GH1 and GH2 sealed and unopened and out away for maybe 5 years or more. I think two of these beautiful limited edition Grados will be worth a pretty penny at that point for sure.




I have done that with my HF1 and HF2 but I am not sure it was the right decision


----------



## Dillan

audio addict said:


> I have done that with my HF1 and HF2 but I am not sure it was the right decision




An unopened hf1 and 2? That would be impressive. How come you regret it now?

I definitely think I made the right choice getting the GH1&2 and putting off other purchases.. since I love Grado and these will be impossible to buy new pretty soon. 

I just don't know if I want to open them and share listening time with my HD800S and RS2e or keep them sealed as a collector's item. It's a hard choice. 

I know if someone did that to the ps1000 original I would be buying it for sure and at a pretty decent price.


----------



## Dillan

Anyone tried the ear zonk leatherette pads for their Grado?


----------



## JoeDoe

dillan said:


> Anyone tried the ear zonk leatherette pads for their Grado?


 
 Yes. Not a fan. Muddy muddy muddy!


----------



## Dillan

joedoe said:


> Yes. Not a fan. Muddy muddy muddy!




Gotcha, I read how some people were cutting out the foam covering the driver for that reason. I think it's probably best for me to stick to L and G


----------



## Audio Addict

dillan said:


> An unopened hf1 and 2? That would be impressive. How come you regret it now?
> 
> I definitely think I made the right choice getting the GH1&2 and putting off other purchases.. since I love Grado and these will be impossible to buy new pretty soon.
> 
> I just don't know if I want to open them and share listening time with my HD800S and RS2e or keep them sealed as a collector's item. It's a hard choice.




There is no easy way to display their box so they sit on a shelf in the closet


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> Anyone tried the ear zonk leatherette pads for their Grado?


 

 I tried them on my 325is…total garbage!
 They shouldn't even be able to mention the word "Grado" in their ad being they entirely kill the sound-signature. I listened to them for less than 1 minute on my 325is, then sent them to 
@ESL-1 who did the same.


----------



## Uri Cohen

Is the GS1000e worth it for rock (prog), some electronic, and other stuff that isn't classicial?  I was thinking about getting the RS2e or go straight for the GS1000e. I had the RS1e at lunch and I was slightly disappointed, I like the RS1i more than the RS1e.


----------



## joseph69

hyperduel said:


> Is the GS1000e worth it for rock (prog), some electronic, and other stuff that isn't classicial?  I was thinking about getting the RS2e or go straight for the GS1000e. *I had the RS1e at lunch and I was slightly disappointed*, I like the RS1i more than the RS1e.


 

 Were you happy with whatever headphone you had for dinner?


----------



## Uri Cohen

joseph69 said:


> Were you happy with whatever headphone you had for dinner?


 
  
 Lol, I didn't think the RS1e lived up to its hype.  From my years with Grados I had the SR80 thru the RS1e.  However, I never had any of the G-Cup Grados before. I keep hearing stories of the GS1000 (and the e), stated much more soundstage but the mids were really pulled back.  I love the up-front sound, so I don't know I want to folk over the funds for the GS1000.


----------



## joseph69

hyperduel said:


> Lol, I didn't think the RS1e lived up to its hype.  From my years with Grados I had the SR80 thru the RS1e.  However, I never had any of the G-Cup Grados before. I keep hearing stories of the GS1000 (and the e), stated much more soundstage but the mids were really pulled back.  I love the up-front sound, so I don't know I want to folk over the funds for the GS1000.


 
 Glad you took my joke lightly, I couldn't resist.
  
 Unfortunately I don't really care for any of the GS series, but the sound-stage is nice. I've never heard the RS1e, but like yourself, there are many who didn't care for the RS1e. There are MANY who LOVE the RS2e, which I've never had the opportunity to hear.


----------



## ruhenheiM

hyperduel said:


> Is the GS1000e worth it for rock (prog), some electronic, and other stuff that isn't classicial?  I was thinking about getting the RS2e or go straight for the GS1000e. I had the RS1e at lunch and I was slightly disappointed, I like the RS1i more than the RS1e.


 
 not sure about the e. but the old gs1000. no. not worth for rock/metal.it just sounds weird with that genre. you probably would be more happy with gh1 or ps1000e
  
  


dillan said:


> If I can barely to stop the temptation of opening them.. I might actually keep both the GH1 and GH2 sealed and unopened and out away for maybe 5 years or more. I think two of these beautiful limited edition Grados will be worth a pretty penny at that point for sure.


 not sure how many of them out there.but maybe the price not going to be that crazy, especially if they going to make gh series a regular lines. i read at few pages gh2 already sold out.so maybe they're going to release gh3 anytime soon


----------



## Dillan

I listened to rs1e and RS2e right beside each other and it was very obvious to me the improvement the RS2e had on sound quality. I ended up getting the 2e and to this day enjoy it very much. Open and a lot of clarity and overall just a joy to listen to.

Personally I didn't enjoy the GS series either but I suspect the gs1000 would be good for rock probably but I think RS2e, the GH1 or 2 and sr225 or 325 would be a little better for rock but others might wanna chime in.


----------



## Uri Cohen

So no G1000e or RS2e for me. I snapped and went with the GH2. I hope this will work well with the Fiio X5 3rd Gen that I am getting tomorrow.


----------



## Dillan

hyperduel said:


> So no G1000e or RS2e for me. I snapped and went with the GH2. I hope this will work well with the Fiio X5 3rd Gen that I am getting tomorrow.




Haven't heard yet (though just put my order in yesterday) but I think you made an excellent choice. A choice you probably wouldn't be able to make if this were a few months in the future as the GH2 is selling out fast.

The reviews I've read have been really raving about the GH2.


----------



## RollinHard843

hyperduel said:


> So no G1000e or RS2e for me. I snapped and went with the GH2. I hope this will work well with the Fiio X5 3rd Gen that I am getting tomorrow.




Im sure itll be great! I use the gh2 and my fiio x5 gen 2 regularly around the house. Awesome sound for sure


----------



## musiclvr

Can anyone be so kind as to compare the RS1i and the GH2? I have been lamenting the sale of my RS1i lately and have been seriously considering the GH2 as my latest addition. I am really needing a mid forward sounding woody from Grado. I find that my GS2Ke/PS1k is neutral in the mids to slightly recessed depending on the recording whereas the RS1i always pushed the vocals right onto my lap lol


----------



## GreenBow

I asked this in the GH-1 thread, then realised I should have asked here.
  
 I met someone recently who found the GH-2 (with L-cushion) uncomfortable when wearing glasses. Basically because the headphone nips the ear between glasses arms and the headphones, pressing on the head. However I wondered if users of the G-cushion could tell me if it's comfortable to wear glasses with. If so I'll pass the news on.
  
 (I mean if so it would be pretty great since people loved the GH-1 with G-cush. I heard the GH-2 is similar sounding.)


----------



## ruhenheiM

greenbow said:


> I asked this in the GH-1 thread, then realised I should have asked here.
> 
> I met someone recently who found the GH-2 (with L-cushion) uncomfortable when wearing glasses. Basically because the headphone nips the ear between glasses arms and head. However I wondered if users of the G-cushion could tell me if it's comfortable to wear glasses with. If so I'll pass the news on.
> 
> (I mean if so it would be pretty great since people loved the GH-1 with G-cush. I heard the GH-2 is similar sounding.)


 
 probably it's still uncomfortable. it's not hurting but the weird feeling is there. you really need to try it yourself.everybody has their own tolerance


----------



## RollinHard843

greenbow said:


> I asked this in the GH-1 thread, then realised I should have asked here.
> 
> I met someone recently who found the GH-2 (with L-cushion) uncomfortable when wearing glasses. Basically because the headphone nips the ear between glasses arms and head. However I wondered if users of the G-cushion could tell me if it's comfortable to wear glasses with. If so I'll pass the news on.
> 
> (I mean if so it would be pretty great since people loved the GH-1 with G-cush. I heard the GH-2 is similar sounding.)




I wear glasses sometimes and contacts during the day. With grados, i put my glasses on over the headphone cup. Sure the lenses are tilted slightly but the distortion isnt bothersome to me.

I remember reading about this here first. So yeah, take glassses off, put grados on, then put the glasses back on. Its a compromise but its worth it.


----------



## CH23

I bought my glasses with headphone usage in mind specifically.
 Best tip i can give is to put the legs on top of the pads.


----------



## GreenBow

rollinhard843 said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > I asked this in the GH-1 thread, then realised I should have asked here.
> ...


 
  


ch23 said:


> I bought my glasses with headphone usage in mind specifically.
> Best tip i can give is to put the legs on top of the pads.


 
  
 Yeah, this is what I do with my L-cush. However I explained this to the person in question, and it seems not an option.
  
 I was wondering if the G-cush is comfortable to wear without putting the arms over the top of the cups. I thought the G-cush was a good suggestion since so many folks like the G-cush with GH-1.


----------



## joseph69

greenbow said:


> Yeah, this is what I do with my L-cush. However I explained this to the person in question, and it seems not an option.
> 
> I was wondering if the G-cush is comfortable to wear without putting the arms over the top of the cups. I thought the G-cush was a good suggestion since so many folks like the G-cush with GH-1.


 

 I even place the arms of my glasses on top of the G cushion. Yeah, they're on more of an angle, but it 's still good for me.


----------



## RollinHard843

greenbow said:


> Yeah, this is what I do with my L-cush. However I explained this to the person in question, and it seems not an option.
> 
> I was wondering if the G-cush is comfortable to wear without putting the arms over the top of the cups. I thought the G-cush was a good suggestion since so many folks like the G-cush with GH-1.




I have limited experience with the g cush, but i wasnt bothered when i wore them with glasses. I could feel it, but i wasnt annoyed at all. This probably from an hour or less of use though


----------



## pedtool101

Can someone who is very familiar with Grado please tell me the sonic differences between the 325e and the Alessandro music series two?  I actually had the 325's before and loved the sound particularly the top end.


----------



## joseph69

pedtool101 said:


> Can someone who is very familiar with Grado please tell me the sonic differences between the 325e and the Alessandro music series two?  I actually had the 325's before and loved the sound particularly the top end.


 

 The top end of the MS2i (in my case) isn't as prominent as the 325is (in my case) and the mid-range is warmer/fuller on the MS2i. I prefer the 325is, but the MS2i is an awesome headphone as well!


----------



## pedtool101

It's funny because if I had to make it just perfect for my taste I would have toned down the highs just a tad.


----------



## nicdub

The question for me about the GH-2 is whether it bests the RS2e, or are they so similar it's worth saving $150 and going with the RS2e?  The RS2e seems to hit a sweet spot in the line-up between cost and performance, at least in terms of getting a Grado with wood cups (I realize it's also the cheapest, so cost and performance is relative here).  I also wonder if anyone has measurements of these Grados, and more specifically the GH-2.  It would be interesting to measure it and see how they compared.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

pedtool101 said:


> Can someone who is very familiar with Grado please tell me the sonic differences between the 325e and the Alessandro music series two?  I actually had the 325's before and loved the sound particularly the top end.


 
 Best I can do is to offer a comparison of the Alessandro MS-2 to the Grado SR325i and the Grado PS500, and another comparison of the SR325i to the SR325e.
  
 Here, higher scores for each of the 10 features are better - each of the three headphones is ranked first (blue, 3 points), second (red, 2 points), or third (yellow, 1 point) against the other two for each of the 10 features.
  
 Here is the MS-2 vs. SR-325i and PS500:
  

   Here is the SR325i compared to the SR325e and SR325is:
  

 In short, the SR325i is the brightest of all the Grados, more so than the SR325e. Since the 325i soundstage was greater than the MS-2 yet less than the SR325e soundstage, I conclude that the MS-2 will have a smaller soundstage than the MS-2.
  
 The SR325e is a bit more bassy than the SR325i, and hence may be comparable to the SR325e.
  
 Sorry I didn't directly compare the SR325e to the MS-2, but unlike my 27 other Grados, I don't own the MS-2, it was merely lent to me for a short time.


----------



## pedtool101

This is awesome, thank's for taking the time to post this.  I think over the years my preferred sound is changing slightly towards a slightly warmer signature and since I already had the 325's I know I want it back but always remember at times I wish I could warm it up a biy.


----------



## JoeDoe

pedtool101 said:


> This is awesome, thank's for taking the time to post this.  I think over the years my preferred sound is changing slightly towards a slightly warmer signature and since I already had the 325's I know I want it back but always remember at times I wish I could warm it up a biy.


 
 That's what you need a nice tube amp for!


----------



## joseph69

pedtool101 said:


> It's funny because if I had to make it just perfect for my taste I would have toned down the highs just a tad.


 
 Then it sounds like the MS2 will suit you more.
  


nicdub said:


> The question for me about the GH-2 is whether it bests the RS2e, or are they so similar it's worth saving $150 and going with the RS2e?  The RS2e seems to hit a sweet spot in the line-up between cost and performance, at least in terms of getting a Grado with wood cups (I realize it's also the cheapest, so cost and performance is relative here).  I also wonder if anyone has measurements of these Grados, and more specifically the GH-2.  It would be interesting to measure it and see how they compared.


 
 The thing about the GH model (as far as the GH1 goes) is that they perform very well with both the L&G cushions. Most Grados don't. perform well with Gcushions if they weren't made to. Hopefully the GH2 performs just as well as the GH1 with G cushions (and I think it will) so the GH is like having 2 different headphones for the price of one.


----------



## Lavakugel

nicdub said:


> The question for me about the GH-2 is whether it bests the RS2e, or are they so similar it's worth saving $150 and going with the RS2e?  The RS2e seems to hit a sweet spot in the line-up between cost and performance, at least in terms of getting a Grado with wood cups (I realize it's also the cheapest, so cost and performance is relative here).  I also wonder if anyone has measurements of these Grados, and more specifically the GH-2.  It would be interesting to measure it and see how they compared.


 
 I would be interested in this, too!


----------



## GreenBow

lavakugel said:


> nicdub said:
> 
> 
> > The question for me about the GH-2 is whether it bests the RS2e, or are they so similar it's worth saving $150 and going with the RS2e?  The RS2e seems to hit a sweet spot in the line-up between cost and performance, at least in terms of getting a Grado with wood cups (I realize it's also the cheapest, so cost and performance is relative here).  I also wonder if anyone has measurements of these Grados, and more specifically the GH-2.  It would be interesting to measure it and see how they compared.
> ...


 
  
  I think I saw back there that joseph69 is buying the GH-2. I am definitely curious how the GH-1 and GH-2 compare. I thought though, that I saw they are similar sounding. It left me suspecting that they have the same drivers but a slightly different signature because of the wood.


----------



## ruhenheiM

greenbow said:


> I think I saw back there that joseph69 is buying the GH-2. I am definitely curious how the GH-1 and GH-2 compare. I thought though, that I saw they are similar sounding. It left me suspecting that they have the same drivers but a slightly different signature because of the wood.


 
 same here. but i think gh-2 going to have more bass. i read some post in few pages back.that gh2 really have bass.and it also have 4 vented holes. not sure how many vented holes gh-1 has, i'm guessing 2 vented holes
  
  


pedtool101 said:


> Can someone who is very familiar with Grado please tell me the sonic differences between the 325e and the Alessandro music series two?  I actually had the 325's before and loved the sound particularly the top end.


 
 the basic different of grado and allesandro in simple word is allesandro is a tame grado version. tamed high,little bit laid back mid. more balance sound than grado.if you had problem with the treble of grado but you still kinda like the sound. allesandro probably more suitable for you


----------



## joseph69

greenbow said:


> I think I saw back there that joseph69 is buying the GH-2. I am definitely curious how the GH-1 and GH-2 compare. I thought though, that I saw they are similar sounding. It left me suspecting that they have the same drivers but a slightly different signature because of the wood.


 
 Yes, I did buy the GH2.
 I'm just waiting for them to arrive and after sufficient burn-in I'll give my impressions of them and the differences between the GH1-2.


----------



## GreenBow

ruhenheim said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > I think I saw back there that joseph69 is buying the GH-2. I am definitely curious how the GH-1 and GH-2 compare. I thought though, that I saw they are similar sounding. It left me suspecting that they have the same drivers but a slightly different signature because of the wood.
> ...


 
  
 I think that's what I figured.
  
 It's encouraging in that, using the G-cushion might be even more of an option. I mean since the G-cush reduces bass a bit.
  
  
 By the way I saw some folk saying the GH-2 was all sold out. However I goolged GH-2 tonight and the first three links I tried all had them in stock. 
  
 I am not looking to buy. I am just Grado curious.
  
 Having said that though, the GH-2 could be an option for me. I like the idea that it might be a bit bass heavy. It means I could use it either with L or G cushions. Basically I have been bitten by the SR225e, because of their brightness. I have always been slightly stand-offish with them, but still had zillions of fun with them.
  
 Recently though I EQ-d them back to flat. Removing the peaks of treble energy that is show in graphs of their performance. At first I was lulled and in love with them like this. Anyway due to life I didn't use them for maybe two weeks. Then when I came back to them I found them just as astonishing. Meaning when keeping the EQ treble flat with the rest of the response. Then just for curiosity I tried the 225e without EQ, bearing in mind I had listened for two weeks. I found the treble and brightness overwhelming.
  
 Oddly I remember finding them bright when I first got them. However I decided to live with them. Now with them EQ'd though, I hear rich mid tones that I heard before but were recessed. Recessed by the glare of treble, and I was sadly missing much. (I was reminded of what made me fall in love with the SR60: those amazing tones.) It's all left my mind is set that I don't want headphones with bright signatures any more. I guess that's why I am back-seat curious about the GH-2.
  
 I even considered unsubscribing to the Grado Fan Club. (Since I can only really use my 225e where I can EQ, so they are limited.) However I am not anti-Grado or ever would be. I still hold a flame for the bassier headphones like the PS500. Basically as long as the treble peaks don't easily out-power the rest. I am OK. I am constantly on the lookout for quality flat response headphones now.
  
 One day I will get there.


----------



## ruhenheiM

greenbow said:


> I think that's what I figured.
> 
> It's encouraging in that, using the G-cushion might be even more of an option. I mean since the G-cush reduces bass a bit.
> 
> ...


 
 yea i just checked their website. the gh2 still on their listing to buy.maybe that's just the last stocks.not sure how many batch they have for gh2
  
 i never eq my headphones. and i think i have very tolerance ears.especially to treble and i'm not even 40s yet!
  
 same here.lately i've been look around for neutral headphone.i think i'm just curious of it. i even consider to buy something that has very different sound sig from my grado, but do i really want it? i don't know. i was keeping my options wide open i guess. and i still love my grado. sure it's not perfect but there's so many joy i had when i listen music with grado. and then with all news headphones,flagship especially price skyrocketting and with never ending updates. i think i made my decision if i want to move away from grado it has to be stax or speakers.but since the stax system also cost a fortune.i think i just buy a bookshelf speakers and call it a day


----------



## Audio Addict

joedoe said:


> That's what you need a nice tube amp for!




It takes a special tube amp for Grado headphones due to their low impedance.


----------



## JoeDoe

audio addict said:


> It takes a special tube amp for Grado headphones due to their low impedance.


 
 Very true. Mapletree Ear +, Little Dot 1+, Woo WA6, great amps for Grados!


----------



## stacker45

I have decided to sell my first generation Grado PS1000. They come with their original box, papers, the 15' extension cable, and the 1/4'' to 1/8*'' adapter.
  
 I take care of my things, so I handle my PS1000 as if they're a newborn with a diaper full of dynamite!, They're in the same condition as they were the day I bought them. I've always laid them flat in order to protect the integrity of the rod blocks.
  
 I am asking $800 USD, and I'm willing pay for shipping for Canada an U.S.
  
 I'd like my PS1000 to go to one of you guys, so I'll wait a few days before posting them anywhere else.
  
 Just PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## joseph69

stacker45 said:


> I have decided to sell my first generation Grado PS1000. They come with their original box, papers, the 15' extension cable, and the 1/4'' to 1/8*'' adapter.
> 
> I take care of my things, so I handle my PS1000 as if they're a newborn *with a diaper full of dynamite!*, They're in the same condition as they were the day I bought them. I've always laid them flat in order to protect the integrity of the rod blocks.
> 
> ...


 
 LMAO!
  
 I'm listening to my PS1K right now for the first time in a while, and I'm saying to myself, how much better can the PS2Ke be than this?
  
 Don't do it!


----------



## Metalsludge

dillan said:


> I kinda got a little sad when I found out their wood, metals and drivers themselves aren't made in-house by Grado and most likely overseas in Asia. At least the final assembly is done here in America by them and obviously the design is by them.


 
 For what it is worth, Grado has always been pretty open with interviewers during workshop tours about the metal, wood and drivers not being created in the old workshop from the fifties, and the assembly is shown to press people on the spot. No obvious deception going on.
  
 More to the point at hand though, according to a CNET article by Steve Guttenberg as recent as 2014: "Grado drivers are made by a local supplier in New York and other parts are sourced in New Jersey and Connecticut." 
  
 Some component parts used to make the drivers being sourced from Asia is still possible, but it should be noted that practically all items manufactured just about anywhere in the world that involve electronics have at least something sourced from somewhere else in them regardless of where they are made. 
  
 That's been the reality of most electronics manufacturing for more than the past forty years or so though, long before Globalism was a buzzword. Watching tear down videos of retro electronics made in America confirms this pretty quickly. This hardly means such products were not made in the USA though, we just didn't talk as much about how the sausage was made back then as Made in America was less of a novelty.   
  
 And in Grado's case, they evidently even have the parts and drivers worked in USA locations. It may not all be done in Brooklyn, but that's about as much "Made in USA" as any electronics product made in America during the past few generations or so, by any reasonable standard. 
  
 So, while I agree with those that say Grado should try new things and perhaps improve overall build quality, I think it's perfectly OK for people to enjoy Grados as Made in the USA products, cause that's what they evidently are. Unless they outright lied to Steve, the drivers etc. are not assembled in China or Japan for their headphones. (Their IEMs are made in Japan, but they never claimed otherwise.) 
  
 Before I'm accused of defensive fanboyism, I should note that I don't own any Grados myself, though they are an interesting story in themselves that I occasionally enjoy reading about. For my own American headphones, I went with Audeze, because they have actually good build quality and soft leather pads that don't hurt after ten minutes of use, unlike some foam I could mention.


----------



## GreenBow

I was surprised by these claims that the wood cups are made abroad. We see pictures of stacks of Grado wood cups, and I assumed Grado cut them personally.


----------



## KeithG

A pair Grado Bushmills has gone on eBay here in the U.K., where they were never officially sold, for £750, which is $933. It's funny, whilst I couldn't afford to pay that much for a pair, I wouldn't part with mine for twice that, they have become far and away my favourite cans.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282420126077


----------



## Amictus

metalsludge said:


> Before I'm accused of defensive fanboyism, I should note that I don't own any Grados myself, though they are an interesting story in themselves that I occasionally enjoy reading about. For my own American headphones, I went with Audeze, *because they have actually good build quality and soft leather pads that don't hurt after ten minutes of use, unlike some foam I could mention.  *


 
 +1 on the hurting. My favourite Grados at the moment are my PS500, but after an hour of listening my ears are killing me...


----------



## Dillan

Random question.. I'm in Italy on vacation and see the dolce and Gabbana Grado headphones. They look beautiful and the box they come in is very nice. Does anyone know if the drivers are different from the headphone they are based on (GS1000). Also is it possible to buy them in America or online or are they done selling/making them. Any answers are much appreciated.


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> Random question.. I'm in Italy on vacation and see the dolce and Gabbana Grado headphones. They look beautiful and the box they come in is very nice. Does anyone know if the drivers are different from the headphone they are based on (GS1000). Also is it possible to buy them in America or online or are they done selling/making them. Any answers are much appreciated.


 

 I don't know if the drivers are the same, but I would very much think that they are.
 They've been discontinued for a long time.


----------



## ruhenheiM

dillan said:


> Random question.. I'm in Italy on vacation and see the dolce and Gabbana Grado headphones. They look beautiful and the box they come in is very nice. Does anyone know if the drivers are different from the headphone they are based on (GS1000). Also is it possible to buy them in America or online or are they done selling/making them. Any answers are much appreciated.


 
 i think it's pretty much the same. probably a leftover drivers from the second generation. maybe just different tuning. and it has been discontinued


----------



## dannyvstheworld

Hi guys! My first post here XD
  
 Having had my PS500e for about 3 weeks. I loved my SR325e and wasn't expecting much difference, but the details and clarity of PS500e blow me away and I just can't stop listening to them. I still prefer SR325e for some vocals (the xx, Willie Nelson, etc.), but for everything else PS500e sounds better to me.
  
 Here is the question. GH2s start selling here (in China) next Monday, and I don't expect them to be around for very long. I've been craving for my first wooden Grado for a long time, so it's a decision between GH2 and RS2e. Both are selling for ridiculously high price here ($770 and $640 respectively) so I definitely couldn't have them all.
  
 I really love the look of GH2s, but I've heard people saying that they're a lot like PS500e. Meanwhile, RS2e are very highly regarded here in China and many believe they offer the best value from the e-series. Right now my heart is set on GH2, but I just want to make sure that whether the differences from PS500e justify the price, and what would I miss if it means I probably could never own a pair of RS2e. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 So what do you guys think? Are GH2s just the improved version of PS500e, or are they good enough to make you forget about RS2e? Any impression would be very helpful to me. Thank you!


----------



## AWS Soul

keithg said:


> A pair Grado Bushmills has gone on eBay here in the U.K., where they were never officially sold, for £750, which is $933. It's funny, whilst I couldn't afford to pay that much for a pair, I wouldn't part with mine for twice that, they have become far and away my favourite cans.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282420126077


 

 Yeah , i've literally just viewed these ,  i was about to post the ebay link but no need now.     I'm also in the U.K but not in the market for any new HP's at the moment.   Whoever gets these babies then every credit to them.


----------



## Dillan

Do any of you guys have experience with the gs1000i? I asked Grado and they said it's very limited edition and they stopped making them 5 years ago in 2012. The sole edition is just different wood but same gs1000i driver. Also beautiful box they come in. Very rare and brand new at 1800 dollars us. You guys think it's worth?


----------



## DavidA

dannyvstheworld said:


> Hi guys! My first post here XD
> 
> Having had my PS500e for about 3 weeks. I loved my SR325e and wasn't expecting much difference, but the details and clarity of PS500e blow me away and I just can't stop listening to them. I still prefer SR325e for some vocals (the xx, Willie Nelson, etc.), but for everything else PS500e sounds better to me.
> 
> ...


 
 I first tried the 325e, sent them back after 3 weeks since they were a bit too bright for me and got the 225e.  Loved them and started to do some mods on them and liked them even more so got the RS2e and love them as is except for the weight of the cable.  Tried a friends PS500e and PS500, didn't care for PS500 but PS500e was nice but still behind the RS2e and also some Ypsilon and Nhoord builds that I have.  My recommendation is go with the GH2 since it is a limited edition while the RS2e will be available for a while so if you feel that the GH-2 is too similar to the PS500e you can always sell it and get the RS2e


----------



## Dillan

davida said:


> I first tried the 325e, sent them back after 3 weeks since they were a bit too bright for me and got the 225e.  Loved them and started to do some mods on them and liked them even more so got the RS2e and love them as is except for the weight of the cable.  Tried a friends PS500e and PS500, didn't care for PS500 but PS500e was nice but still behind the RS2e and also some Ypsilon and Nhoord builds that I have.  My recommendation is go with the GH2 since it is a limited edition while the RS2e will be available for a while so if you feel that the GH-2 is too similar to the PS500e you can always sell it and get the RS2e




Besides the original ps1000.. the 225e and RS2e are my favorite Grados.


----------



## DavidA

Quote: 





dillan said:


> Besides the original ps1000.. the 225e and RS2e are my favorite Grados.


 
 last picture of my stable before selling a few


----------



## ruhenheiM

dillan said:


> Do any of you guys have experience with the gs1000i? I asked Grado and they said it's very limited edition and they stopped making them 5 years ago in 2012. The sole edition is just different wood but same gs1000i driver. Also beautiful box they come in. Very rare and brand new at 1800 dollars us. You guys think it's worth?


 
 you mean the dolce gabbana? if there's no different with gs1000i, you pretty much just paid an overprice gs1000i then 
  
 for the sound.not everyone like it.i don't like it and i think joseph69 also not like the gs1000i.it has a very V sound and it's just weird for some genre
  
 with that money 1800usd you could get grado hp2 in fairly good condition.and pretty sure the sound going to be better than gs1000i
  
  
  
 i think grado going to release something next year.its going to be their 65th anniversary.probably ps2ke going to be release in that year or some sort of limited edition headphone


----------



## one1speed

dannyvstheworld said:


> Hi guys! My first post here XD
> 
> Having had my PS500e for about 3 weeks. I loved my SR325e and wasn't expecting much difference, but the details and clarity of PS500e blow me away and I just can't stop listening to them. I still prefer SR325e for some vocals (the xx, Willie Nelson, etc.), but for everything else PS500e sounds better to me.
> 
> ...


 

 I had an early version of the RS2e for a while and was dying to try the PS500e, eventually picked them up. In my system, I preferred the 500e and feel they only continue to improve, have had them around 2 years. There wasn't a huge difference between the two (noting the 2e had a lot more time in them, 500e was fairly new), felt the 2e had a slightly lighter sound, perhaps a touch faster, wonderful for female vocals. The 500e have a very nice, balanced natural sound and I very much like their presentation for the large variety of music I listen to. They have a weightier bottom end which I feel helps only to support the music in the way it should. Best of luck with your decision.


----------



## Dillan

I have the GH2 (and GH1) waiting on me at home. I've loved my RS2e and have listened to it very much. When I get home from vacation this weekend I can compare the GH2 to the RS2e. People day the GH2 bass is very good.

I'm thinking about keeping both GH sealed and holding onto them for a few years unopened but I'll let you know.


----------



## headfry

ruhenheim said:


> you mean the dolce gabbana? if there's no different with gs1000i, you pretty much just paid an overprice gs1000i then
> 
> for the sound.not everyone like it.i don't like it and i think joseph69 also not like the gs1000i.it has a very V sound and it's just weird for some genre
> 
> ...


 

 I have the GS1000i and can say that they take a really long time to fully break in,
 until they do the midrange can be a bit recessed but nothing that a little eq couldn't fix.
 After about 70 hours I'd say a great deal of the break in is done, but further improvements can occur.
  
 I bought my GS1000i's used and sound wise they are one of the very best Grado's available,
 with many preferring  them to the GS1000e and the RS series, some preferring them to the PS1000e even.
 They excel in imaging, soundstage, low level detail and have a really refined, smooth, natural and
 engaging sound in the right system. Also the bass response while still somewhat light in the sub-bass
 is one of the very best in the Grado line. Due to their light weight and G cushions I also find them
 really comfortable.


----------



## ruhenheiM

headfry said:


> I have the GS1000i and can say that they take a really long time to fully break in,
> until they do the midrange can be a bit recessed but nothing that a little eq couldn't fix.
> After about 70 hours I'd say a great deal of the break in is done, but further improvements can occur.
> 
> ...


 
 it wasn't mine. it was my friend.i listen to his system. he had it for about 4 years.and that's the only headphone in his possesion.so i think it's already full break in. the system was cec transport-lavryda11-beta22 balance connection to grado gs1000i.i mainly listen to rock and metal.the sound really weird. treble way to upfront and mid little bit behind. and i did try some female vocal and jazz. jazz really great. female vocal, for me its just too dry i guess.very airy but its dry.but he likes it though before he eventually bought hd800. i listened for about three hours in his system in very quiet environment too. don't get me wrong in few minutes after 4-5 songs.i'll start to adapt and accept the sound.but still at some moment,some song when you start turning up the volume. i'll remember those V sound again. so when people talk gs1000i best heard in low volume level they didn't joking. it's sound super great.but for the music i listen to, it's just not right
  
 but i have to admit that's one the most comfortable headphone out there.super light and g cushion just make it perfect


----------



## Dillan

headfry said:


> I have the GS1000i and can say that they take a really long time to fully break in,
> until they do the midrange can be a bit recessed but nothing that a little eq couldn't fix.
> After about 70 hours I'd say a great deal of the break in is done, but further improvements can occur.
> 
> ...




I'm heavily considering them as some people really like the sound (although some do not). I like the fact these are brand new dolce and Gabbana edition which are very rare even used but especially new. They stopped making them 5 years ago I believe.

The limited editions always intrigue me. That's why I caved in and bought the GH1 and 2 recently. It's hard to resist for me. I think those kinds of things hold their value and sometimes even increase in value over time.


----------



## ruhenheiM

dillan said:


> I'm heavily considering them as some people really like the sound (although some do not). I like the fact these are brand new dolce and Gabbana edition which are very rare even used but especially new. They stopped making them 5 years ago I believe.
> 
> The limited editions always intrigue me. That's why I caved in and bought the GH1 and 2 recently. It's hard to resist for me. I think those kinds of things hold their value and sometimes even increase in value over time.


 
 value only increase if its die hard fans or the sound just justify it.if the price going up hit 2 grand area. i think most people would prefer that kind of money to spend on ps-1 or a very mint condition of hp1000 than dolce gabbana edition


----------



## Dillan

ruhenheim said:


> value only increase if its die hard fans or the sound just justify it.if the price going up hit 2 grand area. i think most people would prefer that kind of money to spend on ps-1 or a very mint condition of hp1000 than dolce gabbana edition




Yes you may be right. It's a hard decision for me.

I also think it's possible I can talk down the price to $1600US.


----------



## ruhenheiM

like a year ago.some local audio shop in my town offered me dolce gabbanna edition.they asking price was 1500usd if i remember it correctly. i know about that headphone before but i wasn't aware about the price.so when i got the offer i was like.really that high. what's the difference from gs1000i then.he told me, sonic wise not different at least to his ears but he did mention about the box for the headphone really great though.so basically he told me you just paid for the label.and then i ask him did anyone actually has buy it.he said no one even care to try it.but the headphone was in another town or country something like that. so i'm not even bother to ask for a demo. for $1500. no thanks  
  
 i'm just saying if you want to buy it just make sure you like the sound because you really had a good chance you'll ended up getting gs1000i sounds just different apperance and price tag. and if you think to keep it as collection.that's good.but sell it with hope that the price going to be up.just think for a moment.how much do you think it's going to go up.like i said. if it's hit 2000 price bracket. i'm not sure people would actually care for it unless they are hardcore collector. in that price, it will get you very mint hp1000, ps1, or might even the freesystem. so your market pretty much small i guess


----------



## Dillan

ruhenheim said:


> like a year ago.some local audio shop in my town offered me dolce gabbanna edition.they asking price was 1500usd if i remember it correctly. i know about that headphone before but i wasn't aware about the price.so when i got the offer i was like.really that high. what's the difference from gs1000i then.he told me, sonic wise not different at least to his ears but he did mention about the box for the headphone really great though.so basically he told me you just paid for the label.and then i ask him did anyone actually has buy it.he said no one even care to try it.but the headphone was in another town or country something like that. so i'm not even bother to ask for a demo. for $1500. no thanks
> 
> i'm just saying if you want to buy it just make sure you like the sound because you really had a good chance you'll ended up getting gs1000i sounds just different apperance and price tag. and if you think to keep it as collection.that's good.but sell it with hope that the price going to be up.just think for a moment.how much do you think it's going to go up.like i said. if it's hit 2000 price bracket. i'm not sure people would actually care for it unless they are hardcore collector. in that price, it will get you very mint hp1000, ps1, or might even the freesystem. so your market pretty much small i guess




I think I'll take the next day to think about it as I'm in Italy for two more days. And the good thing about having the wm1z as my music player is it's portable and I can do an audition in the store first. Thanks for all the info and help


----------



## headfry

ruhenheim said:


> it wasn't mine. it was my friend.i listen to his system. he had it for about 4 years.and that's the only headphone in his possesion.so i think it's already full break in. the system was cec transport-lavryda11-beta22 balance connection to grado gs1000i.i mainly listen to rock and metal.the sound really weird. treble way to upfront and mid little bit behind. and i did try some female vocal and jazz. jazz really great. female vocal, for me its just too dry i guess.very airy but its dry.but he likes it though before he eventually bought hd800. i listened for about three hours in his system in very quiet environment too. don't get me wrong in few minutes after 4-5 songs.i'll start to adapt and accept the sound.but still at some moment,some song when you start turning up the volume. i'll remember those V sound again. so when people talk gs1000i best heard in low volume level they didn't joking. it's sound super great.but for the music i listen to, it's just not right
> 
> but i have to admit that's one the most comfortable headphone out there.super light and g cushion just make it perfect


 

 I do listen  at low volumes. For the types of music you like probably the PS500e, GH series or PS2000e would be best.
  
 Maybe even the RS325e with a bit of eq to subdue the highs a bit/improve the tonal balance....


----------



## Uri Cohen

I got my GH2 from Moon Audio today.  After four hours of break-in, my first impression is the sound is very, very smooth.  So far this appears to be the upgrade that I am looking for, but we will see.......


----------



## stacker45

dillan said:


> Yes you may be right. It's a hard decision for me.
> 
> I also think it's possible I can talk down the price to $1600US.


 
  
 In my opinion, the D&G are rebadged left over first gen GS1000. The reason I say this is because they have the 4 conductors cable, the i series had 8 and the e has 12 conductors.
  
 I used to own a pair of first gen GS1000, and when I bought my PS1000, I pretty much stopped using them, and ended up selling them to a guy in Japan.


----------



## Krutsch

stacker45 said:


> In my opinion, the D&G are rebadged left over first gen GS1000. The reason I say this is because they have the 4 conductors cable, the i series had 8 and the e has 12 conductors.
> 
> *I used to own a pair of first gen GS1000, and when I bought my PS1000, I pretty much stopped using them, and ended up selling them to a guy in Japan.*


 
  
 I've been in love with the GS1000i ever since I auditioned a set at a meet, a few years ago. The sound stage, the detail and the mids really worked for me with rock and metal. I don't have a pair, but I the GS-1000e is in the queue, so to speak.
  
 I've tried the PS-1000 and I just can't get over the weight and discomfort (for ME, that is).


----------



## Dillan

stacker45 said:


> In my opinion, the D&G are rebadged left over first gen GS1000. The reason I say this is because they have the 4 conductors cable, the i series had 8 and the e has 12 conductors.
> 
> I used to own a pair of first gen GS1000, and when I bought my PS1000, I pretty much stopped using them, and ended up selling them to a guy in Japan.



I sent Grado an email a little bit ago and they said the drivers are the gs1000i with different wood and rebadged to dolce and Gabbana. I doubt the wood makes a difference at all really in the sound. I'm gonna audition tomorrow on the store. I owned the gs1000e but did not like them at all personally. Especially when compared to my RS2e now.


----------



## stacker45

krutsch said:


> I've been in love with the GS1000i ever since I auditioned a set at a meet, a few years ago. The sound stage, the detail and the mids really worked for me with rock and metal. I don't have a pair, but I the GS-1000e is in the queue, so to speak.
> 
> I've tried the PS-1000 and I just can't get over the weight and discomfort (for ME, that is).


 
  
 I've never heard the GS1000e, but I have heard the, GS1000i, and I remember preferring every aspect of their sound, exept the soundstage, wich was slightly bigger on the first gen GS1000.
  
 Regarding the PS1000's weight, I agree, I have a smallish head, so they tend to slip backward whenever I tilt my head back.
  
 With all that alloy, it's easy to forget tha the PS1000 is actually part of the wooden Grado crew. I better stop talking about the PS1000, otherwise, I might end up taking Joseph's advise.
  
  
  
  


dillan said:


> I sent Grado an email a little bit ago and they said the drivers are the gs1000i with different wood and rebadged to dolce and Gabbana. I doubt the wood makes a difference at all really in the sound. I'm gonna audition tomorrow on the store. I owned the gs1000e but did not like them at all personally. Especially when compared to my RS2e now.


 
  
 If that's the case, I don't understand why Grado went with the 4 conductors cable instead of the GS1000i's 8 conductors.
  
 To each is own, but in my opinion a special edition should be more than a rebaged, that's why I bought my Buishmills, and GH-1. I would also include my HP1000, but to be honest, I didn't even knew what they were when I bought them, I just knew that they're sound quality was easily worth the $350 asking price.


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> I've never heard the GS1000e, but I have heard the, GS1000i, and I remember preferring every aspect of their sound, exept the soundstage, wich was slightly bigger on the first gen GS1000.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
 i've heard both, not side by side, if i had a top 5, they'd both be in there
 if i was gonna spend a grand on a headphone right now, one of those two might just be it


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> i've heard both, not side by side, if i had a top 5, they'd both be in there
> if i was gonna spend a grand on a headphone right now, one of those two might just be it


 
  
 You mean top 5 Grado based on sound quality, and price no object right?
  
 My top 5 Grados based on sound quality would go like this.
  
 Drrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! (drum roll)
  
 1- PS1000
 2- HP1000
 3- GH-1/G
 4- GS1000i
 5- RS1 (button classic)
  
 My top 5 Grados considering bang for the buck,
  
 Drrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
  
 1- Bushmills/L
 2- SR-80e/L
 3- GH-1
 4- RS-2e
 5- SR225
  
 Of course this list is based on Grados that I own, or that I had a chance to listen to.
 4-


----------



## jaywillin

Top five headphones, the gs1000 does it for me, just love it, I'll be getting another somewhere down the road


----------



## MacedonianHero

jaywillin said:


> Top five headphones, the gs1000 does it for me, just love it, I'll be getting another somewhere down the road


 
  
 FWIW, here are my top 5 John Grado headphones:
  
 PS1000e
 GH-1
 RS1 button or RS1i
 GS2000e
 SR225/225i
  
 Still need to hear the GH-2.


----------



## jaywillin

Love the rs1i myself, to me it just screams "grado"


----------



## MacedonianHero

jaywillin said:


> Love the rs1i myself, to me it just screams "grado"


 
 I agree with that!


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> Top five headphones, the gs1000 does it for me, just love it, I'll be getting another somewhere down the road


 
  
 The RS1 classic were the first Grados that I've heard, but the GS1000 were the first Grados tha I've owned.
  
 When John informed me that LPGears still had two n.o.s. buttoned RS1 in their inventory, I could've kissed him.
  
 This is like having the chance to go out with your first girlfriend again, and she looks a beautiful has she did all those years ago.
  
 Whenever I feel like listening to Patricia Barber's live version of Black Magic Woman on SACD, my RS1 and it's stable mate RA-1 get the nod, and it's pure musical bliss every time.


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheim said:


> you mean the dolce gabbana? if there's no different with gs1000i, you pretty much just paid an overprice gs1000i then
> for the sound.not everyone like it.i don't like it and i think joseph69 also not like the gs1000i.it has a very V sound and it's just weird for some genre
> with that money 1800usd you could get grado hp2 in fairly good condition.and pretty sure the sound going to be better than gs1000i


 
   
 I agree with the GS1Ki having a very V shaped sound.
 Neither the GSi/e series were for me.
  
Quote:
  


stacker45 said:


> I've never heard the GS1000e, but I have heard the, GS1000i, and I remember preferring every aspect of their sound, exept the soundstage, wich was slightly bigger on the first gen GS1000.
> 
> Regarding the PS1000's weight, I agree, I have a smallish head, so they tend to slip backward whenever I tilt my head back.
> 
> ...


 
  
 You just might regret selling the PS1K one day.
 I don't understand why the GS1K D&G Edition would use a 4 conductor cable with an (i) series driver either?
  
  
@Dillan 
  
 If you've never heard the GS1K I would definitely listen to them before buying them at that price just because their a D&B Edition.
 Not too sure these are highly sort after, or will ever be. I don't really think people into music/audio are interested in aGS1K D&G Edition.
  
 I know everyone hears differently and have different preferences, but I don't care for the GS models at all, and we've recently discussed our favorites, so I would say we have similar sound preferences.


----------



## joseph69

Copied from the GH2 thread.
  
 I received my GH2 this afternoons as well and have only been listening for 2hrs (about 3hrs now). They sound nice, thats about all I can say right now.
 I also returned my GH1 back to its original state (with the exception of the 4-pin XLR) by putting the stock rod blocks/gimbal and L cushions back on. I've been listening to my GH1 w/G cushions from almost day one. I want to do a comparison between the two after sufficient burn-in of the GH2 using their stock cushions.
  
 One strange  thing I immediately noticed while listening to The Doobie Brothers "listen to the Music was reverb in the vocals which I've never heard before, and I've listened to this song a million times?


----------



## GreenBow

dannyvstheworld said:


> Hi guys! My first post here XD
> 
> Having had my PS500e for about 3 weeks. I loved my SR325e and wasn't expecting much difference, but the details and clarity of PS500e blow me away and I just can't stop listening to them. I still prefer SR325e for some vocals (the xx, Willie Nelson, etc.), but for everything else PS500e sounds better to me.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I don't own either, but I could make a suggestion. I have read that the GH-1 and GH-2 are similar but maybe a bit more bass on the 2. Therefor give the GH-1 thread a read. http://www.head-fi.org/t/775282/grado-gh-1-discussion
  
 However I also heard that the GH-1 and the PS500 or the PS500e are very similar.
  
 I think the last thing to consider is that many folk love their GH-1 with the big G-cushions. Might be worth trying your PS500e with those cushions.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> You just might regret selling the PS1K one day.
> I don't understand why the GS1K D&G Edition would use a 4 conductor cable with an (i) series driver either?


 
 i think because it's d&g edition. it's fashion after all.the thicker cable probably didn't pass their aesthetic standard. or it's just classic grado. they just use leftover cable or whatever hanging around there
  


joseph69 said:


> Copied from the GH2 thread.
> 
> I received my GH2 this afternoons as well and have only been listening for 2hrs (about 3hrs now). They sound nice, thats about all I can say right now.
> I also returned my GH1 back to its original state (with the exception of the 4-pin XLR) by putting the stock rod blocks/gimbal and L cushions back on. I've been listening to my GH1 w/G cushions from almost day one. I want to do a comparison between the two after sufficient burn-in of the GH2 using their stock cushions.
> ...


 
  
 on first impression, do they have similar sound with gh1? which grado do their sound have resemblance with?
  
  
 i never tried hp1000 and their sr X00,sr125,sr225,rs2,ps500,ps1, fg1,hf series,bushmills, alessandro ms2,ms pro,any pink drivers, any their iems and of course not all generations.my top 5 grados would be,money no object
 1.ps1000e
 2.sr60(mods anyway)
 3.sr100
 4.sr325 gold
 5.GH1


----------



## gikigill

Just joined the club with a RS1e.

Tried other Grado too but just not to my taste. The RS1e might be on the chopping block soon.


----------



## ruhenheiM

gikigill said:


> Just joined the club with a RS1e.
> 
> Tried other Grado too but just not to my taste. The RS1e might be on the chopping block soon.


 
 nice!
  
 may i know why you bought RS1e? especially when a lot of people prefer RS2e


----------



## gikigill

I swapped it for another headphone. Wanted to try Grado but not my taste as I prefer a warmer sound.


----------



## Dillan

Grado definitely isn't for everyone. It took me a while to get into them but now I'm hooked. The 60i was the very first headphone that gave me the audible "wow". (I'll never forget it) And before that I had owned some pretty decent cans from hifiman, Sennheiser etc


----------



## gikigill

Trying the S-cushion pads tomorrow. If they do the trick, I'll keep them or else they'll be gone.


----------



## Dillan

ruhenheim said:


> nice!
> 
> may i know why you bought RS1e? especially when a lot of people prefer RS2e




Yea it's interesting because of the e series most people including me much prefer RS2e to the rs1e.


----------



## up late

in response to my comparative impressions of the grado ps1000e and the hd800, a friend who has several grados in his extensive headphone collection simply said "grados don't compare well"


----------



## headfry

In my opinion Grado's are voiced for low to medium volume levels - playing at loud levels they can sound very aggressive, harsh... but at low- med volumes they sound great. This I believe is an essential factor as to why opinions on Grado cans are often SO polarized.

Also - overall best bang for buck - SR80e - wholich sounds amazingly musical at low- med volumes straight out of a good everyday source - e.g. iPhone 6s+ 

However the 80e won't scale much with a higher end source...

SR325e in my opinion is a giant- killer, which does scale w/better DAC e.g. Mojo... eq'd a bit from 4-20k to subdue 
the bright balance to a natural sounding one - compares well for me with summit-phones such as GS1000i! So if budget permits...325e well worth the price if their sound agrees!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

With several lists of five favorite Grados above, here is mine:

GS1000i
RS2e
RS1e
PS1000
GH1.

Gee...they all have WOOD in them! Also love the SR125, SR325i, RS1, RS1i, (etc., etc.)

Right now listening to iphone5 -> Chord Hugo -> Grado GS1000i.


----------



## wormsdriver

Ah, just catching up on the Grado thread. 

Here's my personal favorites today:

1. PS1k
2. Rs1 pink drivers 
3. Gs2ke 
4. Rs2 
5. Gh-1

Actually only #1 and #2 are set in stone, after that it gets really hard to put one in front of the other for me

Most memorable listening sessions that I recall would be with the Rs2, sr325 ( before the I and e versions/ also vent hole modded) and with a pink driver SR125 paired with a tube amp that escapes my memory as to what the heck it was called...


----------



## JoeDoe

I'll jump on the Top 5 train:

1. PS1k
2. GH1 with flats
3. GH1 with Gs
4. RS1i with flats
5. SR225e


----------



## DavidA

headfry said:


> In my opinion Grado's are voiced for low to medium volume levels - playing at loud levels they can sound very aggressive, harsh... but at low- med volumes they sound great. This I believe is an essential factor as to why opinions on Grado cans are often SO polarized.
> 
> Also - overall best bang for buck - SR80e - wholich sounds amazingly musical at low- med volumes straight out of a good everyday source - e.g. iPhone 6s+
> 
> ...


 
 I agree with your suggestion that Grado's are for listening at low to medium volume, I'm usually at 68-76dB with peaks up around 83-85dB
  
 Best bang for the buck to me is the SR-225e
  
 SR325e is not a giant-killer, more so for those like me that can't use EQ due to logistical reasons, its the only one that I sent back since it was just too bright for me.  A giant-killer to me is a Ypsilon or Nhoord driver build


----------



## dannyvstheworld

davida said:


> I first tried the 325e, sent them back after 3 weeks since they were a bit too bright for me and got the 225e.  Loved them and started to do some mods on them and liked them even more so got the RS2e and love them as is except for the weight of the cable.  Tried a friends PS500e and PS500, didn't care for PS500 but PS500e was nice but still behind the RS2e and also some Ypsilon and Nhoord builds that I have.  My recommendation is go with the GH2 since it is a limited edition while the RS2e will be available for a while so if you feel that the GH-2 is too similar to the PS500e you can always sell it and get the RS2e


 

 ​Thanks man, that makes perfect sense to me. Now my mind is set and I'm just five days away from getting my GH2 XD
  
 Also I had similar experiences with my 325e. The first few weeks I had them, the highs are piercing my ears, and after a painful session of listening to "Sketches of Spain", I gave up and ordered a pair of 225e. Fall in love the moment I had them. Same transparency, but more intimate mid-range, and less fatiguing highs. However I didn't sell my 325e and after some burn-in the highs tamed a bit and the sound became really good.
  
 But I still like the 225e a lot and have been using them for late-night low volume listening. I think I'll label them "the elegant Grado".


----------



## dannyvstheworld

one1speed said:


> I had an early version of the RS2e for a while and was dying to try the PS500e, eventually picked them up. In my system, I preferred the 500e and feel they only continue to improve, have had them around 2 years. There wasn't a huge difference between the two (noting the 2e had a lot more time in them, 500e was fairly new), felt the 2e had a slightly lighter sound, perhaps a touch faster, wonderful for female vocals. The 500e have a very nice, balanced natural sound and I very much like their presentation for the large variety of music I listen to. They have a weightier bottom end which I feel helps only to support the music in the way it should. Best of luck with your decision.


 
 I guess that's exactly what I like about PS500e, they sound great with pretty much everything you throw at them. Before getting them I was a bit afraid that they would have some Beat-like booming bass, but I'm glad I was wrong - it's still the same Grado bass we love, but with more substance that gives the music a more solid feel.
  
 So I see you're paring them with Concero HP. Would love to try it but I guess it would be very hard for me to find one here. Right now I just pair my PS500e with Mojo, but I feel the highs are overly recessed a bit, and was wondering whether a more neutral-sounding DAC would suit them better.


----------



## dannyvstheworld

greenbow said:


> I don't own either, but I could make a suggestion. I have read that the GH-1 and GH-2 are similar but maybe a bit more bass on the 2. Therefor give the GH-1 thread a read. http://www.head-fi.org/t/775282/grado-gh-1-discussion
> 
> However I also heard that the GH-1 and the PS500 or the PS500e are very similar.
> 
> I think the last thing to consider is that many folk love their GH-1 with the big G-cushions. Might be worth trying your PS500e with those cushions.


 

 ​Thanks man. Never thought of changing the cushions but I think it's worth a try.
  
 I never had a chance to try the GH-1, but I've heard some people saying they're like a combination of Ps500e and RS1e, and just happen to have the best of both worlds. If that's true and if GH-2 sound anything like that.. I guess it's just too good to be true.


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheim said:


> i think because it's d&g edition. it's fashion after all.the thicker cable probably didn't pass their aesthetic standard. or it's just classic grado. they just use leftover cable or whatever hanging around there
> 
> 
> on first impression, do they have similar sound with gh1? which grado do their sound have resemblance with?


 
  
 I consider them a fashion statement as well.
 And you're probably right about using a 4 conductor cable to.
  
 On first impression the GH2 sound like the GH1 as far as being well balanced/smooth. It's much too soon for any impressions, and I need to listen to my GH1 /L cushions for a while as well.
  
  



headfry said:


> davida said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with your suggestion that Grado's are for listening at low to medium volume, I'm
> ...


 
  
 Never found this to be my experience.
 I think it has more to do with your upstream equipment. IMO/IME Grados sound incredible at moderate to higher volumes.


----------



## joseph69

dannyvstheworld said:


> ​Thanks man. Never thought of changing the cushions but I think it's worth a try.
> 
> I never had a chance to try the GH-1, but I've heard some people saying they're like a combination of Ps500e and RS1e, and just happen to have the best of both worlds. If that's true and if GH-2 sound anything like that.. I guess it's just too good to be true.


 
  
 According to Grado they fall between the RS2/PS500.


----------



## DavidA

joseph69 said:


> Never found this to be my experience.
> I think it has more to do with your upstream equipment. IMO/IME Grados sound incredible at moderate to higher volumes.


 
 For me if I try to go with higher listening levels (above 85dB avg) all Grado's get sibilant and painful for me and upstream gear makes no difference, I tried a PS1Ke, GS1k2 and RS2e with a friends Pagoda & Master 7 / Liquid Glass & EC Balancing Act and even with these warm/neutral DAC/amp combos I could listen to any of the Grado's at higher levels.  With other headphones which are a little bright like HD800, HD700 and T1 I can push the levels up more than I can with any Grado.  It all comes down to the individual, you're lucky that you can listen to Grado's at higher levels.


----------



## james6333

dannyvstheworld said:


> Hi guys! My first post here XD
> 
> Having had my PS500e for about 3 weeks. I loved my SR325e and wasn't expecting much difference, but the details and clarity of PS500e blow me away and I just can't stop listening to them. I still prefer SR325e for some vocals (the xx, Willie Nelson, etc.), but for everything else PS500e sounds better to me.
> 
> ...




As a fan/owner of the PS500e and a past owner of the GH1 I would take the GH2 over the rs2e any day. The rs2e will sound thin compared to the PS500e.


----------



## james6333

dannyvstheworld said:


> I guess that's exactly what I like about PS500e, they sound great with pretty much everything you throw at them. Before getting them I was a bit afraid that they would have some Beat-like booming bass, but I'm glad I was wrong - it's still the same Grado bass we love, but with more substance that gives the music a more solid feel.
> 
> So I see you're paring them with Concero HP. Would love to try it but I guess it would be very hard for me to find one here. Right now I just pair my PS500e with Mojo, but I feel the highs are overly recessed a bit, and was wondering whether a more neutral-sounding DAC would suit them better.




Honesty that is just how the PS500e sounds. I have a mojo and that is my choice with the PS500e. I also have a wyred 4 sounds DAC2 ($1500) I used with a burson soloist and while more neutral it just makes the PS500e sound more stringent and does not really fix the balance IMO. The mojo is s good match for grados and maybe all you need.


----------



## wormsdriver

james6333 said:


> dannyvstheworld said:
> 
> 
> > I guess that's exactly what I like about PS500e, they sound great with pretty much everything you throw at them. Before getting them I was a bit afraid that they would have some Beat-like booming bass, but I'm glad I was wrong - it's still the same Grado bass we love, but with more substance that gives the music a more solid feel.
> ...


I agree about the mojo. I had both Mojo and Hugo and was never satisfied with the Hugo on it's own driving Grados (different story with an amp in the middle). The mojo has better synergy with Grados imo


----------



## joseph69

davida said:


> For me if I try to go with higher listening levels (above 85dB avg) all Grado's get sibilant and painful for me and upstream gear makes no difference, I tried a PS1Ke, GS1k2 and RS2e with a friends Pagoda & Master 7 / Liquid Glass & EC Balancing Act and even with these warm/neutral DAC/amp combos I could listen to any of the Grado's at higher levels.  With other headphones which are a little bright like HD800, HD700 and T1 I can push the levels up more than I can with any Grado.  It all comes down to the individual, you're lucky that you can listen to Grado's at higher levels.


 
 Not that I listen to my Grados at higher levels all of the time, but I don't have an issue if I want to for a song or two. 
  


james6333 said:


> As a fan/owner of the PS500e and a past owner of the GH1 I would take the GH2 over the rs2e any day. The rs2e will sound thin compared to the PS500e.


 
 This made my head spin, even after reading it a few times.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

I've had the GH2 for a few weeks now, and I still waffle between being scared and amazed by them.
  
 I'm scared because this is the first Grado I've ever heard with serious bass. And it also has this weird property where the weight of the bass almost sounds "separate" from the rest of the music. It's hard to describe.
  
 I'm amazed because this same sound signature allows me to finally hear bass-heavy songs with a definite low end, while bringing the rest of the Grado sound signature (set to "Reference Series smooth") along. And the unique way the low end is presented gives you the opportunity to plainly hear the detail of the hands striking the congas, or the fingers plucking the upright bass strings, while the "feel" of those deep notes are played much closer and more intimate, front and center. It can be lean or even enveloping, but it always has this weight to it that I've certainly never experienced from a Grado before.
  
 The way the bass is presented I feel will easily be the deciding factor for many people. For me, who usually is more on the analytical side, it certainly sounds strange, but I'm having way too much fun and fascination listening to all of my music again because of that same critique.
  
 I'll put the G-cushions on at some point, I'm sure there will be a dramatic sound signature shift. Maybe a time shift too.


----------



## Dillan

themarchingmule said:


> I've had the GH2 for a few weeks now, and I still waffle between being scared and amazed by them.
> 
> I'm scared because this is the first Grado I've ever heard with serious bass. And it also has this weird property where the weight of the bass almost sounds "separate" from the rest of the music. It's hard to describe.
> 
> ...




Ah that is excellent to hear and I'm glad your experiences have been good. I've heard so many good things about the GH1 and now the GH2. The GH2 sounds like a slight variation from Grados traditional sound signature in some ways but the same in others. I'm glad they're doing this heritage series.. they seem to be producing fabulously enjoyable headphones.


----------



## Dillan

Is the gs1000i the same as regular gs1000? I can't find any marked with an i. I was able to negotiate down to $1200 USD for the dolce and Gabbana Grado. Stopped making in 2012, only 100 made. It's too tempting I think I'll pull the trigger and sell them or give them to a family member if I don't enjoy the sound or if they don't fit with my collection. I didn't enjoy the gs1000e at all really so here's hoping. I'm just a big fan of d&g and obviously Grado. Maybe it will be good.


----------



## gikigill

After much deliberation, the RS1e are going.


----------



## Dillan

gikigill said:


> After much deliberation, the RS1e are going.



There's a Grado for everyone, sadly the rs1e wasn't as much of a hit as some others.


----------



## gikigill

Even the S cushion pads couldn't bring them to my taste. Taking pictures as I speak for the Classified.


----------



## ruhenheiM

dillan said:


> Is the gs1000i the same as regular gs1000? I can't find any marked with an i. I was able to negotiate down to $1200 USD for the dolce and Gabbana Grado. Stopped making in 2012, only 100 made. It's too tempting I think I'll pull the trigger and sell them or give them to a family member if I don't enjoy the sound or if they don't fit with my collection. I didn't enjoy the gs1000e at all really so here's hoping. I'm just a big fan of d&g and obviously Grado. Maybe it will be good.


 
  
 not sure about the sound.but cosmetic i think there few differences. gs1000 using less thick cable and they still using square rod. for the marked.not sure.i don't think in second generation they put any mark on it.mainly the appearance just slightly different
  
 i think for $1200 that's all right.the gs1000 itself it's like $1000. the difference not that big.consider you have wood box and different label.that's pretty much fair price i guess


----------



## whirlwind

davida said:


> headfry said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion Grado's are voiced for low to medium volume levels - playing at loud levels they can sound very aggressive, harsh... but at low- med volumes they sound great. This I believe is an essential factor as to why opinions on Grado cans are often SO polarized.
> ...


 
  I think it depends on each individuals ears on how loud that they can listen to Grado cans.
  
 I tend to agree with you, at least for me, low level to medium is the best.....I can tame the upper end of Grado's by throwing in a warm and lush driver tube, and i can get a little extra volume from them....but to me....they excel at low to medium listening levels....my other cans are much better at higher volumes....some headphones just excel with higher volume and others at a lower volume....finding ones sweet spot is a must with all cans IMO.


----------



## Dillan

ruhenheim said:


> not sure about the sound.but cosmetic i think there few differences. gs1000 using less thick cable and they still using square rod. for the marked.not sure.i don't think in second generation they put any mark on it.mainly the appearance just slightly different
> 
> i think for $1200 that's all right.the gs1000 itself it's like $1000. the difference not that big.consider you have wood box and different label.that's pretty much fair price i guess




Yea I thought the price was fair too. Originally asking a lot more. The presentation box is very nice. I bought them today and having them shipped to me.

Bringing back up the driver topic from before.. I emailed Grado (by the way their response time is very quick these days) and yes their drivers are not made by Grado but ARE made in America and tuned by Grado. That makes me a little more comfortable and happy.. Cheap parts and labor from China are a turnoff for me especially when you proudly post Made in America, made in Brooklyn etc. Luckily that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## ruhenheiM

if it does. that's kinda make sense. i always wonder how magnum symphonies has their own drivers now and the sound signature similar or pretty much grado sound sig maybe they have same supplier


----------



## ruthieandjohn

gikigill said:


> Even the S cushion pads couldn't bring them to my taste. Taking pictures as I speak for the Classified.



May I suggest that among your pictures, you include one of a cup without pads, showing the degree of protrusion of the driver housing above the edge of the wood cup (toward the ear). For the RS1e in particular, people find that those that protrude less (and that usually have a brown rather than black headband) are better...might as well flaunt it if you have it!


----------



## gikigill

Mine is the brown headband, I'll post pictures shortly.


----------



## dannyvstheworld

joseph69 said:


> According to Grado they fall between the RS2/PS500.


 

 ​I'll take it for a strong "BUY" recommendation.


----------



## dannyvstheworld

james6333 said:


> Honesty that is just how the PS500e sounds. I have a mojo and that is my choice with the PS500e. I also have a wyred 4 sounds DAC2 ($1500) I used with a burson soloist and while more neutral it just makes the PS500e sound more stringent and does not really fix the balance IMO. The mojo is s good match for grados and maybe all you need.


 

 ​I agree with you that Mojo seems a very good match for Grados, at least for my 225e/ 325e. Never tried any more expensive amps but glad I made a good choice with Mojo.
  
 May I ask how long have you had your PS500e, and is there any significant change to the highs after the burn-in period? From my experiences Grados tend to become smoother and darker in the highs after burn-in, which is a good thing for most Grados, but I don't see it doing any good to PS500e.


----------



## one1speed

dannyvstheworld said:


> I guess that's exactly what I like about PS500e, they sound great with pretty much everything you throw at them. Before getting them I was a bit afraid that they would have some Beat-like booming bass, but I'm glad I was wrong - it's still the same Grado bass we love, but with more substance that gives the music a more solid feel.
> 
> So I see you're paring them with Concero HP. Would love to try it but I guess it would be very hard for me to find one here. Right now I just pair my PS500e with Mojo, but I feel the highs are overly recessed a bit, and was wondering whether a more neutral-sounding DAC would suit them better.


 

 I don't have a lot to compare to, but the Concero really seems to bring out the best without changing the signature. I don't feel it imparts anything, has a very clean, clear sound and offers plenty of power for what I'm tried it with so far. I'd certainly recommend it.
  
 Recently I've been playing with higher end earbuds (that's old-school style, not IEMs), for something less invasive physically. I've been really impressed with what they can offer. Anyway, I mention this, as when comparing to the 500e, the top end of the 500e is often more extended. I have one earbud that is close, but mention this as I don't find the 500e tope end rolled off. Could be my hearing, but I'm pretty satisfied with the top end of the 500e and feel it's got to be a tough one to beat overall.


----------



## Oteil

I am going to jump on the low to medium volume boat. The only Grado that I can boost the volume up on is the PS1000.  The GS1000i is...for me the ultimate low listening can I own and also the most comfortable. It is a very exciting can to listen to at low volumes. The soundstage and bass on this can are magical once it is broken in. With that being said it took an incredible amount of time to break in. Over the couple of days that it finally opened up...I was amazed.  The mids got way better, the bass became more controlled and tight and the highs more tame.  Don't get me wrong it is still semi u shaped sounding but I love it. After owning almost all Grado headphones at some point the GS1000i is the only one that makes listening to compressed music almost impossible. It doesn't like poor sounding material and if the source material sounds bad it is not going to sound good on these headphones. If it is well mastered, they sound amazing. I find that most of the other Grado headphones are more forgiving with maybe the exception of the 325(all models). 
  
 My top 5 Grado headphones:
  
 1.PS1000
 2.GS1000i
 3.RS2e
 4.GH1
 5.PS500e
  
 My favorite cost effective Grado is the 225e....I can't believe how cheap this headphone is and how many boxes it checks off for me. It is truly an outstanding value in the Grado line. I really nice balanced headphone.
  
 As a side note, I am curious about the GH2, the Gh1 was good but I was not in love with it. The mids are perfect but i thought the bass was a little lacking. I was wondering if the bass response on the gh2 is worth checking out. They are a beautiful headphone that is for sure.


----------



## james6333

themarchingmule said:


> I've had the GH2 for a few weeks now, and I still waffle between being scared and amazed by them.
> 
> I'm scared because this is the first Grado I've ever heard with serious bass. And it also has this weird property where the weight of the bass almost sounds "separate" from the rest of the music. It's hard to describe.
> 
> ...




I see you have the GH1 too. Is the bass of the GH2 deeper and or louder than the GH1?


----------



## james6333

dannyvstheworld said:


> ​I agree with you that Mojo seems a very good match for Grados, at least for my 225e/ 325e. Never tried any more expensive amps but glad I made a good choice with Mojo.
> 
> May I ask how long have you had your PS500e, and is there any significant change to the highs after the burn-in period? From my experiences Grados tend to become smoother and darker in the highs after burn-in, which is a good thing for most Grados, but I don't see it doing any good to PS500e.




I actually had two pairs of PS500e. One was a year old and one was literally fresh out of the box and they sounded exactly the same. 

When I first got the PS500e to me they sounded pretty rolled off in the highs compared to my speakers but after using them for a while my speakers sounds bright lol. phsyco-acoustics. The PS500e is the softest sounding Grado. A pair of g-Cush pads might brighten them up for you. I can try my g-Cush pads on them tonight and let you know.


----------



## james6333

joseph69 said:


> Not that I listen to my Grados at higher levels all of the time, but I don't have an issue if I want to for a song or two.
> 
> This made my head spin, even after reading it a few times. :confused_face_2:




Lol yeah just the way I heard it. I listened to them all back to back off a mojo/iPhone. 

I like all three by them selves. But for me from greatest to worst it would be PS500e-GH1-RS2e with tonal balance driving my choice. If you focus on hyper details you might have different outcome. I listen to popular music with it's too often crappy recording quality. So the smooth mids and softer highs of the PS500e wins for me. I think all the details are still there just not as in your face as the RS2e. 

As for the GH1 vs PS500e that has been done here many times. They are close but I felt the mids were more correct on the PS500e with no noticeable peak at 2k.


----------



## ruhenheiM

@joseph69
 if you could do little comparison between ps1000,hp1000,gh2,and stax 009 with this song it would be awesome! i just wonder how this song sound through other headphones, especially how much different the sound of the bass on other headphones. ps1000e sound blissful but from time to time i really wonder how much do i miss from other supposedly better system


----------



## Dillan

oteil said:


> I am going to jump on the low to medium volume boat. The only Grado that I can boost the volume up on is the PS1000.  The GS1000i is...for me the ultimate low listening can I own and also the most comfortable. It is a very exciting can to listen to at volumes. The soundstage and bass on this can are magical once it is broken in. With that being said it took an incredible amount of time to break in. Over the couple of days that it finally opened up...I was amazed.  The mids got way better, the bass became more controlled and tight and the highs more tame.  Don't get me wrong it is still semi u shaped sounding but I love it. After owning almost all Grado headphones at some point the GS1000i is the only one that makes listening to compressed almost impossible. It doesn't not like poor sounding material and if the source material sounds bad it is not going to sound good on these headphones. If it is well mastered, they sound amazing. I find that most of the other Grado headphones are more forgiving with maybe the exception of the 325(all models).
> 
> My top 5 Grado headphones:
> 
> ...




Can't wait to really put my gs1000i drivers through some listening once they come in. Perhaps I'll enjoy it as you have. Your list has me to believe our tastes may be similar as I adore the ps1000 and RS2e (though that's obviously quite common around here).


----------



## DavidA

oteil said:


> I am going to jump on the low to medium volume boat. The only Grado that I can boost the volume up on is the PS1000.  The GS1000i is...for me the ultimate low listening can I own and also the most comfortable. It is a very exciting can to listen to at volumes. The soundstage and bass on this can are magical once it is broken in. With that being said it took an incredible amount of time to break in. Over the couple of days that it finally opened up...I was amazed.  The mids got way better, the bass became more controlled and tight and the highs more tame.  Don't get me wrong it is still semi u shaped sounding but I love it. After owning almost all Grado headphones at some point the GS1000i is the only one that makes listening to compressed almost impossible. It doesn't not like poor sounding material and if the source material sounds bad it is not going to sound good on these headphones. If it is well mastered, they sound amazing. I find that most of the other Grado headphones are more forgiving with maybe the exception of the 325(all models).
> 
> My top 5 Grado headphones:
> 
> ...


 
 You must really like the RS2e, you have them listed 3rd and 5th


----------



## Oteil

davida said:


> You must really like the RS2e, you have them listed 3rd and 5th


 
 Ha. Oops...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 5. PS500e


----------



## gikigill

Looking to sell the RS1e If any Grado fans are interested. No box or accessories but headphones are in good condition and kept in a leather bag at all times.


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheim said:


> @joseph69
> if you could do little comparison between ps1000,hp1000,gh2,and stax 009 with this song it would be awesome! i just wonder how this song sound through other headphones, especially how much different the sound of the bass on other headphones. ps1000e sound blissful but from time to time i really wonder how much do i miss from other supposedly better system


 
  
 I'll keep you posted on the comparison.


----------



## dannyvstheworld

one1speed said:


> I don't have a lot to compare to, but the Concero really seems to bring out the best without changing the signature. I don't feel it imparts anything, has a very clean, clear sound and offers plenty of power for what I'm tried it with so far. I'd certainly recommend it.
> 
> Recently I've been playing with higher end earbuds (that's old-school style, not IEMs), for something less invasive physically. I've been really impressed with what they can offer. Anyway, I mention this, as when comparing to the 500e, the top end of the 500e is often more extended. I have one earbud that is close, but mention this as I don't find the 500e tope end rolled off. Could be my hearing, but I'm pretty satisfied with the top end of the 500e and feel it's got to be a tough one to beat overall.


 

 ​I have an OPPO HA-2 which shares the same ES9018K2M DAC chip as Concero. Of course the chip accounts for only a small potion of the sound, but I do like its clear and detailed sound, and I guess I'll probably like Concero too. HA-2 is great for portability but the noise floor is a bit high for IEMs and is not very powerful for high impedance headphones. Pretty good for driving Grados though.
  
 I agree with you that 500e's treble is still there, just not as prominent and less colored than 325e, and I guess that's why it sounds a bit recessed to me. I think it's definitely more balanced and a more natural sound, but I may need some time to get used to it..


----------



## dannyvstheworld

james6333 said:


> I actually had two pairs of PS500e. One was a year old and one was literally fresh out of the box and they sounded exactly the same.
> 
> When I first got the PS500e to me they sounded pretty rolled off in the highs compared to my speakers but after using them for a while my speakers sounds bright lol. phsyco-acoustics. The PS500e is the softest sounding Grado. A pair of g-Cush pads might brighten them up for you. I can try my g-Cush pads on them tonight and let you know.


 

 ​Thanks man. I went to a Grado retail store this afternoon to ask about the availability of GH-2. The shop assistant seems very experienced so I asked him about G-Cush on 500e. He said he never tried it and feared it might impair its attack and control, but he also agreed that it might brighten the treble a bit so probably worth a try. The G-Cush are out of stock here at the moment and I wasn't able to try one, so it would be great if you could try it for me.


----------



## joseph69

dannyvstheworld said:


> He said he never tried it and feared it might impair its attack and control, but he also agreed that it might brighten the treble a bit so probably worth a try. The G-Cush are out of stock here at the moment and I wasn't able to try one, so it would be great if you could try it for me.


 
  
 The G cushions will pronounce the treble slightly in a nice way you may very much enjoy.


----------



## AWS Soul

gikigill said:


> Even the S cushion pads couldn't bring them to my taste. Taking pictures as I speak for the Classified.


 

 Try quarter modding the S-Cush before you sell them (RS-1e).     I use a modded S-Cush with my RS-2e and it sounds incredible.


----------



## Dillan

I've always wondered.. everyone always upgrades their pads from from S cush to L and from L cush to G etc but have any of you guys gone backwards?

Like perhaps if you thought the treble was too high maybe S cushion helps. Or maybe the GS1000/2000 sounds better with L cush instead of G etc 

Just a thought. I was always particularly interested in what the GS or PS series would sound like with L cushion but never heard.


----------



## ruhenheiM

dillan said:


> I've always wondered.. everyone always upgrades their pads from from S cush to L and from L cush to G etc but have any of you guys gone backwards?
> 
> Like perhaps if you thought the treble was too high maybe S cushion helps. Or maybe the GS1000/2000 sounds better with L cush instead of G etc
> 
> Just a thought. I was always particularly interested in what the GS or PS series would sound like with L cushion but never heard.


 
 the original pads to all grado was flat pad. and then grado start to using L cush to their lines.and later s cush to sr60.and i think in second generation sr 80/125 also shipping with the s cush.  so it's not really an upgrade,it's just doing the right thing. g-cush only started when grado release the gs1000 
  
 i tried gs1000 with flat pad and L-cush before. i don't like the original sound.and swapping the pad just made it worse
  
 ps1000e with L-cush. you lost the soundstage,you also lost the balance sound,the treble really bright, but the bass is amazing.i listened to it for about 3 hours.i dig the sound.and then i change it back to g-cush again.yeah never mind


----------



## TooFrank

stacker45 said:


> Whenever I feel like listening to Patricia Barber's live version of Black Magic Woman on SACD, my RS1 and it's stable mate RA-1 get the nod, and it's pure musical bliss every time.



I've read that the RA1 is really crappy and that people should really invest in better amps. But you Stacker seem to like it with RS1. I am relatively new to amps, have the RA1 which I like (with gh2 and gs2ke) but is considering trying a small tube like vali 2. Can you advice on this please?


----------



## Dillan

Random comparisons between my new 800S and my RS2e.. I'd actually say the RS2e is somewhat in the same league. 800S much bigger soundstage and more clear/accurate.. but when swapping directly to RS2e it sounds more emotional and intimate, kinda hard to explain. 800S sounds technically better for sure but there is still a more "personal" and enjoyable sound from RS2e. I like the variety of the two plus some of my planars. 

By the way.. I have a brand new GH1 and GH2 sealed/unopened in my closet.. and a brand new dolce gabana (gs1000i) grado coming in on Monday..decisions decisions. I'm becoming a limited edition collector i think.


----------



## Audio Addict

dillan said:


> By the way.. I have a brand new GH1 and GH2 sealed/unopened in my closet.. and a brand new dolce gabana (gs1000i) grado coming in on Monday..decisions decisions. I'm becoming a limited edition collector i think.




Same presentation location as I use.


----------



## JoeDoe

dillan said:


> Random comparisons between my new 800S and my RS2e.. I'd actually say the RS2e is somewhat in the same league. 800S much bigger soundstage and more clear/accurate.. but when swapping directly to RS2e it sounds more emotional and intimate, kinda hard to explain. 800S sounds technically better for sure but there is still a more "personal" and enjoyable sound from RS2e. I like the variety of the two plus some of my planars.
> 
> By the way.. I have a brand new GH1 and GH2 sealed/unopened in my closet.. and a brand new dolce gabana (gs1000i) grado coming in on Monday..decisions decisions. I'm becoming a limited edition collector i think.




Boy you better slow your roll!!!


----------



## Dillan

Muhahaha


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheim said:


> ps1000e with L-cush. you lost the soundstage,you also lost the balance sound,the treble really bright, but the bass is amazing.i listened to it for about 3 hours.i dig the sound.and then i change it back to g-cush again.yeah never mind


 
 And they don't stay on your head very well with the L cushions either.
  


dillan said:


> I'm becoming a limited edition collector i think.


 
  
I'm not a collector, so maybe I can interest you in my mint HP2?


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> And they don't stay on your head very well with the L cushions either.
> 
> 
> I'm not a collector, so maybe I can interest you in my mint HP2?


 
  
 correct! the rod always sliding down. but at least better than flat pad. when i tried gs1000 with flat pad, i couldn't even get a good grip, and that gs1000 just super light. i wish ps1000e could be a little bit lighter like that
  
  
@Dillan that hp2 would be a nice add to your collection
  
  
  @joseph69 i think you should keep those hp2. i don't think there's any left out there like your pristine condition, and then when grado release ps2ke or something special in their 65 anniversary you should contact grado and ask for a trade, your hp2 with their new headphone made custom/carved/engraving/special  whatever for you. that hp2 should be in their museum or something


----------



## ruthieandjohn

dannyvstheworld said:


> ​Thanks man. I went to a Grado retail store this afternoon to ask about the availability of GH-2. The shop assistant seems very experienced so I asked him about G-Cush on 500e. He said he never tried it and feared it might impair its attack and control, but he also agreed that it might brighten the treble a bit so probably worth a try. The G-Cush are out of stock here at the moment and I wasn't able to try one, so it would be great if you could try it for me.



Here is what I learned I comparing a PS500 (NOT -e) with L bowls vs. with G Cush (and the PS1000). Higher numbers are better for each feature (row):
http://www.head-fi.org/content/type/61/id/1371950/

I posted the comparison here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/24840#post_11609890


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheim said:


> @joseph69 i think you should keep those hp2. i don't think there's any left out there like your pristine condition, and then when grado release ps2ke or something special in their 65 anniversary you should contact grado and ask for a trade, your hp2 with their new headphone made custom/carved/engraving/special  whatever for you. that hp2 should be in their museum or something


 
  
 I hear you about keeping the HP2, but I really don't feel right owning anything which doesn't serve a purpose to me. don't get me wrong, I appreciate them and they sound beautiful and are made excellently (probably the most well crafted headphone* ever* produced!) I'm just not a collector and I'd rather see someone own them who is a collector or is going to use them.
  
 I would think that Grado would have all 3 variations of the HP1000 BNIB for themselves, but that would be a nice option if it were available to me.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> I hear you about keeping the HP2, but I really don't feel right owning anything which doesn't serve a purpose to me. don't get me wrong, I appreciate them and they sound beautiful and are made excellently (probably the most well crafted headphone* ever* produced!) I'm just not a collector and I'd rather see someone own them who is a collector or is going to use them.
> 
> I would think that Grado would have all 3 variations of the HP1000 BNIB for themselves, but that would be a nice option if it were available to me.


 
 if i'm not mistaken at some point before jonathan join, grado pretty much auction their collections, like all hp1000 they had,even with gs1000 prototype they were selling those of give it as giveaway something like that


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheim said:


> if i'm not mistaken at some point before jonathan join, grado pretty much auction their collections, like all hp1000 they had,even with gs1000 prototype they were selling those of give it as giveaway something like that


 

 Really?
 I never heard that Grado auctioned off anything.


----------



## Dillan

joseph69 said:


> I hear you about keeping the HP2, but I really don't feel right owning anything which doesn't serve a purpose to me. don't get me wrong, I appreciate them and they sound beautiful and are made excellently (probably the most well crafted headphone *ever* produced!) I'm just not a collector and I'd rather see someone own them who is a collector or is going to use them.
> 
> I would think that Grado would have all 3 variations of the HP1000 BNIB for themselves, but that would be a nice option if it were available to me.




I'm definitely interested as obviously I am becoming somewhat of a collector in limited edition and rare headphones. I'll give you a PM!


----------



## one1speed

dannyvstheworld said:


> ​Thanks man. I went to a Grado retail store this afternoon to ask about the availability of GH-2. The shop assistant seems very experienced so I asked him about G-Cush on 500e. He said he never tried it and feared it might impair its attack and control, but he also agreed that it might brighten the treble a bit so probably worth a try. The G-Cush are out of stock here at the moment and I wasn't able to try one, so it would be great if you could try it for me.




I've used the G-Cush on the 500e and do enjoy it. It makes them a little more polite, changes the balance a touch. I tend to use them for bigger music, not so much for faster, grittier punk, for instance. More often when you want the sense of space and a slightly more refined treble, touch less bass. Not better, just different. I use the L-Cush more often. Worth it to give it a shot.


----------



## wormsdriver

dillan said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > I hear you about keeping the HP2, but I really don't feel right owning anything which doesn't serve a purpose to me. don't get me wrong, I appreciate them and they sound beautiful and are made excellently (probably the most well crafted headphone *ever* produced!) I'm just not a collector and I'd rather see someone own them who is a collector or is going to use them.
> ...


@Dillan my brother, these headphones are meant to be enjoyed! I do understand maybe not wanting to open up all the goodies at the same time. From what I can see you really seem to enjoy your Rs2e and your new acquisitions will definitely impose on the love you have for the Rs2e somewhat. Quite frankly if you have the budget there's no reason not to love em all and enjoy them like one does with one's children for example. Do yourself a favor and open up those babies somewhere soon along the way, don't keep them in the box! Enjoy them man, you only live once! 

If you need some logical reasoning, I'll try to accommodate (even in my slightly inebriated state of mind).
The Gh1 despite being a limited edition, they made too many of them so much like the hp1 variants, they'll always come up for sale occasionally. 
The D&G is not really sought after despite what the limited production numbers indicate. 

The Gh-2 might be the only one which I believe are not made in big numbers and might become somewhat of a legend imo based on nothing else but my speculation, but even then keeping them in the box will not bring that much more financial gain vs just keeping them in mint condition which is easy to do for most of us on here.


----------



## JoeDoe

You know you're a Gradohead when… Your desk looks like this!:



Disclaimer: no this is not how I normally treat my gear. I've been out of town most since Thursday and when I got home last night, they were two review units as well as an all but new pair of 225es waiting for me!


----------



## joseph69

joedoe said:


> You know you're a Gradohead when… Your desk looks like this!:
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: no this is not how I normally treat my gear. I've been out of town most since Thursday and when I got home last night, they were two review units as well as an all but new pair of 225es waiting for me!


 

 What 2 units are you reviewing?


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> Really?
> I never heard that Grado auctioned off anything.


 
 yea if i'm not mistaken. it was some special occasion joseph or john birthday, charity or something. i didn't see the hp1000 auction( i just read from their info or someone posted at grado thread ). but i did see the gs1000 prototype auction on ebay and i think it was also mention in their facebook page for this one or their old website something like that. for gs1000 prototype,there was 3 or 5 of these prototype, the last one they did a giveaway,but the others they auctioned it,i'm pretty sure it was for charity.it was long time ago like 5-7 years ago
  
  


wormsdriver said:


> @Dillan my brother, these headphones are meant to be enjoyed! I do understand maybe not wanting to open up all the goodies at the same time. From what I can see you really seem to enjoy your Rs2e and your new acquisitions will definitely impose on the love you have for the Rs2e somewhat. Quite frankly if you have the budget there's no reason not to love em all and enjoy them like one does with one's children for example. Do yourself a favor and open up those babies somewhere soon along the way, don't keep them in the box! Enjoy them man, you only live once!
> 
> If you need some logical reasoning, I'll try to accommodate (even in my slightly inebriated state of mind).
> The Gh1 despite being a limited edition, they made too many of them so much like the hp1 variants, they'll always come up for sale occasionally.
> ...


  
 and the foam they probably could deteriorate. and pretty sure you don't want this happen when you left your headphone inside
  
 agree for d&g and gh-1. i don't really think it was something really special.so the price probably not going to be that high. it's just like sr325gold,hf1,hf2.it's limited edition but not that special even though i still do think hf-1 really great looking headphone
  
  
 gh-2 might be something special.and consider the timber they choose, i also think the batch not going to be that many but if they release gh-3 then there's goes your hope

  
 and if you still have no doubt.here some example.imagine something really rare from grado.like super rare you wouldn't even think grado did sell one of these in its day.the joseph grado bookshelf speaker.i have no idea this thing exist until i search for some blackstar on ebay. and encountered this thing, i thought holy ****,the price going to be really expensive but it wasn't it was like $500. the hell 
  
  
 however if you could get a hold on that BNIB of gh1+gh2 for 20-30years. then you might onto something here


----------



## bassboysam

hey gradoheads. haven't been very active in a while, mostly to save money , and been busy finishing up our latest vinyl release but I've been lurking here and there. 

the pads on my 225i are starting to fall apart. for the fellow Canadians, what's the most economical option for replacements?


----------



## ruhenheiM

sennheiser 414 pad? that's the most economical without sacrificing a lot from the sound output


----------



## JoeDoe

joseph69 said:


> What 2 units are you reviewing?




GH2 and a DIY V7 build


----------



## Dillan

wormsdriver said:


> @Dillan my brother, these headphones are meant to be enjoyed! I do understand maybe not wanting to open up all the goodies at the same time. From what I can see you really seem to enjoy your Rs2e and your new acquisitions will definitely impose on the love you have for the Rs2e somewhat. Quite frankly if you have the budget there's no reason not to love em all and enjoy them like one does with one's children for example. Do yourself a favor and open up those babies somewhere soon along the way, don't keep them in the box! Enjoy them man, you only live once!
> 
> If you need some logical reasoning, I'll try to accommodate (even in my slightly inebriated state of mind).
> The Gh1 despite being a limited edition, they made too many of them so much like the hp1 variants, they'll always come up for sale occasionally.
> ...




Ah you are very right these are beautiful pieces all unique from each other but all still the same Grados we love. It's tempting to open one of these three boxes (I'd probably start with GH1) but due to my recent purchases - 800S and CA Vega - I have that new toy thirst satisfied for awhile. I haven't really heard any of these three either but I see a ton of GH1s in people's top 5. GH-2 seems like it might be even better (at least for my tastes) so also looking forward to hearing it too. I guess my plan will to just be this - once I get that craving for a new headphone (inevitable in this hobby).. instead of buying one I'll just crack open one of these boxes. The thought of collecting rare and limited editions seems fun but it's possible to still do that while listening to them and using them right? 

JoeDoe those are beautiful.. what exactly am I looking at there? Haha I see the 225e, my favorite of all SR headphones. I've been recently thinking about buying a 225e and doing my first little Grado mod project..


----------



## Dillan

ruhenheiM Your post definitely makes sense and makes me feel better about my eventual unboxing. These headphones are meant to be enjoyed and I think as soon as I get the itch for something new then I'll unbox one. Like I said above - who says you can't collect rare/limited editions while using them at the same time?


----------



## jaywillin

joedoe said:


> GH2 and a DIY V7 build


 
 can't wait to hear about the v7, i have the v6, and got the bug to build another, just not sure which, all these new drivers to choose from !


----------



## dannyvstheworld

ruthieandjohn said:


> Here is what I learned I comparing a PS500 (NOT -e) with L bowls vs. with G Cush (and the PS1000). Higher numbers are better for each feature (row):
> http://www.head-fi.org/content/type/61/id/1371950/
> 
> I posted the comparison here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/530965/grado-fan-club/24840#post_11609890


 

 ​Looks like G-Cush is turning PS500 into a bass-light PS1000? That sounds tempting to me. Think I'll get a G-Cush and see what it does to the e-series.
  
 And I was reading your very comprehensive Grado comparisons, and find it very interesting. I see most of the models in the comparison were before e-series, so I'm curious to know: have your preference changed for the e-series? Is RS2e still your highest ranking Grado in the current line-up?


----------



## ruhenheiM

dillan said:


> @ruhenheiM Your post definitely makes sense and makes me feel better about my eventual unboxing. These headphones are meant to be enjoyed and I think as soon as I get the itch for something new then I'll unbox one. Like I said above - who says you can't collect rare/limited editions while using them at the same time?


 
 you're absolutely right! you never know how special it is if you never try it yourself. unless this thing just accumulate a very cult status then it's safe a bet, nothing to lose really. anyway happy listening!


----------



## jaywillin

dannyvstheworld said:


> ​Looks like G-Cush is turning PS500 into a bass-light PS1000? That sounds tempting to me. Think I'll get a G-Cush and see what it does to the e-series.
> 
> And I was reading your very comprehensive Grado comparisons, and find it very interesting. I see most of the models in the comparison were before e-series, so I'm curious to know: have your preference changed for the e-series? Is RS2e still your highest ranking Grado in the current line-up?


 
 for me, the g cush is the way to go for me !


----------



## jrflanne

Well, the nice folks at Grado apparently replaced both drivers in my GS1000's. Now nice and broken in. Whatever bad things I had to say about these phones (bad driver, twice. fell apart and required some glue to fix), all is well. With the right recordings, these things are beautiful.


----------



## ruhenheiM

jrflanne said:


> Well, the nice folks at Grado apparently replaced both drivers in my GS1000's. Now nice and broken in. Whatever bad things I had to say about these phones (bad driver, twice. fell apart and required some glue to fix), all is well. With the right recordings, these things are beautiful.


 
 do you notice any sonic differences? because i think they replace the drivers with the new drivers from third generation, right?


----------



## bassboysam

ruhenheim said:


> sennheiser 414 pad? that's the most economical without sacrificing a lot from the sound output




sorry should have been more clear. looking for original grado pads, unless the knockoffs like ear zonk are any good.


----------



## wormsdriver

ruhenheim said:


> jrflanne said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the nice folks at Grado apparently replaced both drivers in my GS1000's. Now nice and broken in. Whatever bad things I had to say about these phones (bad driver, twice. fell apart and required some glue to fix), all is well. With the right recordings, these things are beautiful.
> ...


when my gs1000i drivers failed last year I believe, Grado used Gs1000i drivers to replace them. The drivers had red paint on the back like e drivers, but they were still the i varient as the bigger 50mm e drivers don't fit in the gs1ki cups


----------



## ruhenheiM

bassboysam said:


> sorry should have been more clear. looking for original grado pads, unless the knockoffs like ear zonk are any good.


 
  
 ahhh then it's not economical   L-cush or flat pad should sound great
  


wormsdriver said:


> when my gs1000i drivers failed last year I believe, Grado used Gs1000i drivers to replace them. The drivers had red paint on the back like e drivers, but they were still the i varient as the bigger 50mm e drivers don't fit in the gs1ki cups


  
 that's right because the new one is 50mm and the old using 44mm drivers. i was wondering if they replace it with the new drivers the sound must be different then but now i remember the drivers size. anyway do you notice any sonic differences? and did they also utilizing a new cable for your GS1000i?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

dannyvstheworld said:


> ​Looks like G-Cush is turning PS500 into a bass-light PS1000? That sounds tempting to me. Think I'll get a G-Cush and see what it does to the e-series.
> 
> And I was reading your very comprehensive Grado comparisons, and find it very interesting. I see most of the models in the comparison were before e-series, so I'm curious to know: have your preference changed for the e-series? Is RS2e still your highest ranking Grado in the current line-up?



The only -e that for me does better in those three way comparisons in the charts than their -I predecessor is the RS2e, which along with the GS1000i and the PS1000 are my favorite Grados. In general, the -e series has less treble, tighter bass, but I prefer lots of bright treble...the SR325i, the very brightest of all Grados, is one of my favorites.


----------



## wormsdriver

ruhenheim said:


> bassboysam said:
> 
> 
> > sorry should have been more clear. looking for original grado pads, unless the knockoffs like ear zonk are any good.
> ...


I felt they sounded better, but couldn't reliably tell since a few weeks had gone by since I had sent them to Grado and the sent back to me.

It was a new cable, but I might have requested it


----------



## Dillan

Does it bother anyone that Grados measurements are so terrible. THD, l&r frequency response, squarewave etc etc

Objectively Grado is one of the worst haha but there's something cool and unique about using the ear as John does when tuning these drivers. I respect good stats and low thd and I use fr graphs a lot to get an idea of a headphone. But obviously above all else is sound and that's what keeps me a gradohead.

What you guys think.. good that their stats are bad.. a bad thing? or perhaps​ you don't care either way.

I lean towards it being a bad thing as I feel they could keep their signature sound while also upping r&d and making things technically great too. Not sure though just my two cents.


----------



## musiclvr

dillan said:


> Does it bother anyone that Grados measurements are so terrible. THD, l&r frequency response, squarewave etc etc
> 
> Objectively Grado is one of the worst haha but there's something cool and unique about using the ear as John does when tuning these drivers. I respect good stats and low thd and I use fr graphs a lot to get an idea of a headphone. But obviously above all else is sound and that's what keeps me a gradohead.
> 
> ...



I agree with said statements. I feel that if Grado Headphones were an particular amp topology, it would be a tube amp. Just like a tube amp imparts it's pleasant distortion so too does a Grado impart its unique sonics albeit without the stellar measurements. They still sound right to me in so many ways! Cheers


----------



## Carson Wotell

I was looking into getting a pair of grados to mod, and would it be a waste of money to buy sr 60e's to replace the cups, pads, and headband?


----------



## DavidA

carson wotell said:


> I was looking into getting a pair of grados to mod, and would it be a waste of money to buy sr 60e's to replace the cups, pads, and headband?


 
 You might want to check in the "post your Grado mods" thread but I don't think its a waste to do the mods you are proposing.


----------



## ruhenheiM

carson wotell said:


> I was looking into getting a pair of grados to mod, and would it be a waste of money to buy sr 60e's to replace the cups, pads, and headband?


 
  
 depends how much money you spend and what's the goal here.as far as it goes the drivers had its limitation. but from my experience, it's not waste of money
  
  
  


dillan said:


> Does it bother anyone that Grados measurements are so terrible. THD, l&r frequency response, squarewave etc etc
> 
> Objectively Grado is one of the worst haha but there's something cool and unique about using the ear as John does when tuning these drivers. I respect good stats and low thd and I use fr graphs a lot to get an idea of a headphone. But obviously above all else is sound and that's what keeps me a gradohead.
> 
> ...


----------



## jaywillin

dillan said:


> Does it bother anyone that Grados measurements are so terrible. THD, l&r frequency response, squarewave etc etc
> 
> Objectively Grado is one of the worst haha but there's something cool and unique about using the ear as John does when tuning these drivers. I respect good stats and low thd and I use fr graphs a lot to get an idea of a headphone. But obviously above all else is sound and that's what keeps me a gradohead.
> 
> ...


 
 i'll say what i always say, "if you like it, it's good"  i don't care much for graphs , it's like reading the side effects of a new medicine, ALL of them, and then getting all of those side effects, lol
 i'm a music lover and good sound, i trust my ears completely , don't care about stats


----------



## up late

it's been said many times that we "listen to music, not measurements". that's not to say that objective measurements don't have a valid role to play in this hobby, but it's not a crime either if you happen to enjoy the sound signature of a can that doesn't measure well. there's no requirement for our subjective listening preferences to align with the optimal headphone fr curve - whatever that is, or to enjoy a can that has more thd than is ideal.


----------



## Dillan

musiclvr said:


> I agree with said statements. I feel that if Grado Headphones were an particular amp topology, it would be a tube amp. Just like a tube amp imparts it's pleasant distortion so too does a Grado impart its unique sonics albeit without the stellar measurements. They still sound right to me in so many ways! Cheers




This post pretty much matches my thoughts too. Good analogy.


----------



## jaywillin

up late said:


> it's been said many times that we "listen to music, not measurements". that's not to say that objective measurements don't have a valid role to play in this hobby, but it's not a crime either if you happen to enjoy the sound signature of a can that doesn't measure well. there's no requirement for our subjective listening preferences to align with the optimal headphone fr curve - whatever that is, or to enjoy a can that has more thd than is ideal.


 
 totally agree, measurements can be useful, and interesting , i especially like them when comparing old models to new models, but in the end
 it's the ears, and we all probably agree on that, at least here in gradoland


----------



## 93EXCivic

dillan said:


> Does it bother anyone that Grados measurements are so terrible. THD, l&r frequency response, squarewave etc etc
> 
> Objectively Grado is one of the worst haha but there's something cool and unique about using the ear as John does when tuning these drivers. I respect good stats and low thd and I use fr graphs a lot to get an idea of a headphone. But obviously above all else is sound and that's what keeps me a gradohead.
> 
> ...


 
 I wonder how much of that is due to bad sealing on the test unit. On ear headphones don't really seal well to GRAS units.


----------



## Dillan

93excivic said:


> I wonder how much of that is due to bad sealing on the test unit. On ear headphones don't really seal well to GRAS units.




I don't think it has too much to do with that as Grado has never seemed to put much effort in the objective/technical side. Joseph may have idk. Take a look at charts for the ps1000 which is over ear.. it's way behind anything close to it in price. It's funny though because ps1000 is one of my favorites of all.


----------



## Dillan

That's one of Tylls biggest concerns with Grado and it's why he doesn't review or write about them. Well that plus they probably won't send him any for free haha not that I care about that because for some reason we seem to have complete opposite tastes.


----------



## ruhenheiM

i don't think grado send free sample, for the low end probably.but high end.i never read such disclaimer
  
  
 even engineer who design and create speaker know this thing
 "Ultimately, hifi is about music. Although my personal path was about the technology of reproducing music, it's still about the music "
 https://www.forbes.com/sites/geoffreymorrison/2014/03/15/12-questions-for-andrew-jones-director-of-speaker-engineering-for-pioneer-electronics-and-tad-labs/#4421dd1c5521


----------



## JoeDoe

carson wotell said:


> I was looking into getting a pair of grados to mod, and would it be a waste of money to buy sr 60e's to replace the cups, pads, and headband?




I'd try to pick up a pair of secondhand 80e or 225e. Those sound great but won't be super expensive if you're just gonna take em apart.


----------



## up late

dillan said:


> That's one of Tylls biggest concerns with Grado and it's why he doesn't review or write about them. Well that plus they probably won't send him any for free haha not that I care about that because for some reason we seem to have complete opposite tastes.




he's not a fan of the grado sound - too bright for his taste i would think. tho he did write a complimentary piece about the ps1000 and gs1000 some years ago.

edit - found it. interesting read from a knowledgeable reviewer imo: https://www.headphone.com/blogs/news/13776765-worlds-best-headphone-review-the-grado-gs1000-and-ps1000


----------



## ruthieandjohn

dillan said:


> That's one of Tylls biggest concerns with Grado and it's why he doesn't review or write about them. Well that plus they probably won't send him any for free haha not that I care about that because for some reason we seem to have complete opposite tastes.


 
 Tyll lauds the NAD VISO hp50, which in his November 13, 2013 innerfidelity article he rhapsodizes about how well it follows the Sean Olive headphone curve.  I bought it and found it well made but very boring in sound.  I love the Grado sound, which apparently does not "measure" well.  Guess I cannot use measurements to predict pleasure!


----------



## up late

headphone measurements are not a predictor of personal enjoyment


----------



## 93EXCivic

dillan said:


> I don't think it has too much to do with that as Grado has never seemed to put much effort in the objective/technical side. Joseph may have idk. Take a look at charts for the ps1000 which is over ear.. it's way behind anything close to it in price. It's funny though because ps1000 is one of my favorites of all.


 
  
 Maybe but from the one time I have tried the PS1000 for a bit, I could see it have some sealing problems on a GRAS unit which would explain the low end distortion. But yeah sound wise the PS1000 (I believe it was an i model) is right up at the top of favorite headphones I have listened too.


dillan said:


> That's one of Tylls biggest concerns with Grado and it's why he doesn't review or write about them. Well that plus they probably won't send him any for free haha not that I care about that because for some reason we seem to have complete opposite tastes.


 
 I also found have pretty different tastes then Tyll. Having tried some of his wall of fame headphones, I can say they weren't for me.
  
 I do looks at measurements at least cause the SPL curve in general gives me an idea of whether or not I would like the headphone and also to see how hard they are to drive.


----------



## joseph69

Grado headphones aren't made to create a seal.


----------



## dannyvstheworld

dillan said:


> @ruhenheiM Your post definitely makes sense and makes me feel better about my eventual unboxing. These headphones are meant to be enjoyed and I think as soon as I get the itch for something new then I'll unbox one. Like I said above - who says you can't collect rare/limited editions while using them at the same time?


 

 ​If I were you, I'd open the GH2 right away, simply because it is still available, so if they're really THAT good then you could still go and buy a brand new pair and save them for later, but if you find them not that great then you still did the right thing because if they're not good then it's meaningless to save them for the future.
  
 On the other hand, it's really complicated for your GH1. As much as I want them to be enjoyed, I realized that they're probably the only brand new pair of GH1 on earth, so it's tempting to keep them the way they are. Though I'm certain about one thing: the longer you keep your GH1, the less possible you'll unbox them..


----------



## jaywillin

somebody PLEASE buy my teac -ud-301 !!
  
 https://www.audiogon.com/listings/over-ear-grado-gs1000e-statement-series-headphones-2017-04-10-headphones-53558-9504-mcfarland-wi


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> somebody PLEASE buy my teac -ud-301 !!
> 
> https://www.audiogon.com/listings/over-ear-grado-gs1000e-statement-series-headphones-2017-04-10-headphones-53558-9504-mcfarland-wi


 

 LOL!
 What are looking to replace it with?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> LOL!
> What are looking to replace it with?


 
 for right now a modi uber , i'm not going lower than the $225 though, it's really good 
 i have a modi 1 and wyrd running with my marantz in my "mancave workroom" system which i'm still working on 
 you know me, my plans always change
 i just thought that was a great deal for a gs1000e, it's one of my all time favorites


----------



## dannyvstheworld

Hey guys, just got my pair of GH2. I put them on and played Neil Young's "Live in Massey Hall", and was really enjoying what I hear.
  
 First impressions: the bass is definitely there, and despite its strong presence, strangely, it doesn't feel out of place at all. Thanks to its presence, the acoustic guitar and the piano sounds so realistic, so much more than what I've heard on my 225e/ 325e/ PS500e. Neil Young's voice is full-bodied and very smooth, but if I had to pick one word to describe it I would say "refined", because it never felt over-emote on songs like "Journey Through the Past", but it's sincere and elegant. For most of the songs I felt GH2 was towards dark-sounding, but when the guitar hits hard or when Neil Young hits high on "Old Man", the treble still sounds bright, so I think it's probably the bass contributing to a more solid and balanced sound, but I still can't be sure at the moment.
  
 The soundstage is wide and at the same time very close to you, which feels very intimate and I like the feeling very much. It has that "on the stage" feel, but the stage is intimate and small and the light is dimming, and is perfect for an unplugged record. I'll probably try them with more types of music in the following days, but right now I'm just overwhelmed and too excited to sleep (it's 2am here!)
  
 And yes, what you've heard is right: the promo pictures don't do them justice AT ALL. They look so much better in your hands (and on your head).


----------



## ruhenheiM

http://www.positive-feedback.com/Issue30/andrew_jones.htm
  
 something interesting about measurement


----------



## headfry

dannyvstheworld said:


> Hey guys, just got my pair of GH2. I put them on and played Neil Young's "Live in Massey Hall", and was really enjoying what I hear.
> 
> First impressions: the bass is definitely there, and despite its strong presence, strangely, it doesn't feel out of place at all. Thanks to its presence, the acoustic guitar and the piano sounds so realistic, so much more than what I've heard on my 225e/ 325e/ PS500e. Neil Young's voice is full-bodied and very smooth, but if I had to pick one word to describe it I would say "refined", because it never felt over-emote on songs like "Journey Through the Past", but it's sincere and elegant. For most of the songs I felt GH2 was towards dark-sounding, but when the guitar hits hard or when Neil Young hits high on "Old Man", the treble still sounds bright, so I think it's probably the bass contributing to a more solid and balanced sound, but I still can't be sure at the moment.
> 
> The soundstage is wide and at the same time very close to you, which feels very intimate and I like the feeling very much. It has that "on the stage" feel, but the stage is intimate and small and the light is dimming, and is perfect for an unplugged record. I'll probably try them with more types of music in the following days, but right now I'm just overwhelmed and too excited to sleep (it's 2am here!)


 

 your description sounds similar to how I'd describe (my very well burned-in) GS1000i's.


----------



## JoeDoe

Finished my comparo between the Gh1 and Gh2: http://www.head-fi.org/t/840826/grado-gh-2-loaner-program#post_13415115


----------



## Dillan

dannyvstheworld said:


> ​If I were you, I'd open the GH2 right away, simply because it is still available, so if they're really THAT good then you could still go and buy a brand new pair and save them for later, but if you find them not that great then you still did the right thing because if they're not good then it's meaningless to save them for the future.
> 
> On the other hand, it's really complicated for your GH1. As much as I want them to be enjoyed, I realized that they're probably the only brand new pair of GH1 on earth, so it's tempting to keep them the way they are. Though I'm certain about one thing: the longer you keep your GH1, the less possible you'll unbox them..




Yea man honestly I still can't make up my mind on wether I want to keep them sealed and unopened for a few years or open now. Im just going to enjoy and break in my newest headphones for now - 800S, Vega and a new EL-8 open back. Will take some months before those get boring to me haha in the meantime im gonna just leave the GH1&2 and D&G GS1000i sealed and unopened in a space out of site and out of mind lol I'll be attending the Atlanta meet next month so I'm hoping someone will bring their GH's so I can hear them.

Also I kinda want to start my first mod project and buy my favorite SR series of all time the 225e. Although I like the sound signature so much I might just do cosmetic things I guess. Anyone know what the easiest mods to start would be? Lol headband perhaps.

I've been enjoying the RS2e so much tonight.. sounds incredible with wm1z.. a warm dap with authority.. good synergy imo. Since we were on the topic of FR graphs.. anyone know where I can see the RS2e's graph out of pure curiosity?


----------



## Dillan

joedoe said:


> Finished my comparo between the Gh1 and Gh2: http://www.head-fi.org/t/840826/grado-gh-2-loaner-program#post_13415115




Cool review! Sounds like they are more similar than I thought! Maybe they're tuned the same with same drivers but the wood is the only thing slightly changing the sound? I'd like to see some fr graphs on these two as well just to see how close they resemble.

By the way.. looks like Grado is selling the 325i brand new on their site. Everyone says it's the brightest Grado of all time and I love to change it up sometimes and have some super brightness every once n a while.. or maybe they synergize perfectly with tubes. Is it worth it for me to snag? It's tempting and interesting for sure. (Please nobody buy them out first)


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> By the way.. looks like Grado is selling the 325i brand new on their site.


 
  
 Where? I didn't see them.


----------



## Dillan

joseph69 said:


> Where? I didn't see them.




Let's just say I know​ a special trick.. 



Haven't heard the i version but I didn't like the 325e.


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> Let's just say I know​ a special trick..
> Haven't heard the i version but I didn't like the 325e.


 
  
 It's actually an (is) model which is what I have and love it!
 I've never heard ant y other series.
 Thanks.


----------



## Astral Abyss

dillan said:


> Let's just say I know​ a special trick..
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't heard the i version but I didn't like the 325e.


 
  
 If you go to the full website you will see it says out of stock.  It's been up there as no stock for a while if I recall.


----------



## joseph69

astral abyss said:


> If you go to the full website you will see it says out of stock.  It's been up there as no stock for a while if I recall.


 
  
 I still can't find it on their site.


----------



## Astral Abyss

joseph69 said:


> I still can't find it on their site.


 
  
 http://www.4ourears.net/grado_headphones_s/1814.htm


----------



## joseph69

astral abyss said:


> http://www.4ourears.net/grado_headphones_s/1814.htm


 

 Thanks, I was liking on Grado Labs site, not 4OurEars site.
 You really gotta watch that Dillan guy!


----------



## Dillan

Oh hahaha sorry. I feel dumb all around now.


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> Oh hahaha sorry. I feel dumb all around now.


----------



## ruhenheiM

dillan said:


> Cool review! Sounds like they are more similar than I thought! Maybe they're tuned the same with same drivers but the wood is the only thing slightly changing the sound? I'd like to see some fr graphs on these two as well just to see how close they resemble.
> 
> By the way.. looks like Grado is selling the 325i brand new on their site. Everyone says *it's the brightest Grado of all time* and I love to change it up sometimes and have some super brightness every once n a while.. or maybe they synergize perfectly with tubes. Is it worth it for me to snag? It's tempting and interesting for sure. (Please nobody buy them out first)


 
 it has to be the gold one

  
  


joedoe said:


> Finished my comparo between the Gh1 and Gh2: http://www.head-fi.org/t/840826/grado-gh-2-loaner-program#post_13415115


 
 kinda disappointing actually.i really thought the GH-2 going to be the better version of GH-1
  
  
 if anyone interesting at all.the one and the only grado speaker ever in the market.someone selling it fro $695


----------



## ruhenheiM

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SONY-MDR-R10-HEADPHONES/222467485058?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D888007%26algo%3DDISC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D40130%26meid%3D8708a2f0d2ef480fbb99d60810fb2b34%26pid%3D100009%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26sd%3D112367080923
  
 is it because the price of new flagship? or it's just a delusional?


----------



## Dillan

That price is crazy.. always wanted one but not for that. I'll probably be buying an akg1000 at some point. Now those are awesome.


----------



## ruhenheiM

dillan said:


> That price is crazy.. always wanted one but not for that. I'll probably be buying an akg1000 at some point. Now those are awesome.


 
 i know.as far as i know.usually the price is around 5k.but man 10k.seriously
  
 i like akg k1000, i always interested in float design.love the sound.but couldn't move around while wearing it. that's why i'm waiting for this one
 http://mysphere.at/
  
 actually i'm currently waiting for 3 new headphones.that mysphere,new stax,and new grado flagship. right now very happy listening with ps1000e


----------



## Dillan

ruhenheim said:


> i know.as far as i know.usually the price is around 5k.but man 10k.seriously
> 
> i like akg k1000, i always interested in float design.love the sound.but couldn't move around while wearing it. that's why i'm waiting for this one
> http://mysphere.at/
> ...




Holy cow how come I haven't seen this? I hope this doesn't become one of those things that takes years and years to finish then they say they lost funding and can't mass produce lol it looks like a really cool and exciting project


----------



## ruhenheiM

dillan said:


> Holy cow how come I haven't seen this? I hope this doesn't become one of those things that takes years and years to finish then they say they lost funding and can't mass produce lol it looks like a really cool and exciting project


 
 little bit oot. but they actually almost done. they already done the prototype.waiting for some patent to be granted and finishing the tuning. and the engineer told its going to be release this year around 3000-4000euro. here is the official thread
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/819658/mysphere-3-1-unique-in-sound-design-build-quality/390
  
  
 so with the market become crowded once more now.especially the flagship.and the low end to mid end market being taken by chinese company.it's really going to be interesting seeing what is grado next move


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheim said:


> actually i'm currently waiting for 3 new headphones.that mysphere,new stax,and new grado flagship. right now very happy listening with ps1000e


 
  
 Which Stax are you waiting for?
  
 BTW, I didn't forget about the comparison, just need to find the time right now, but I I'll get to it.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> Which Stax are you waiting for?
> 
> BTW, I didn't forget about the comparison, just need to find the time right now, but I I'll get to it.


 
 not sure.but based on this interview. they probably going to release something for their anniversary next year
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/829843/stax-sr-009-and-t2-successors-confirmed-for-spring-2017/45
 it's all right.take it easy. relax,i don't want to make it as a burden. it's just a favor not a demand


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheim said:


> not sure.but based on this interview. they probably going to release something for their anniversary next year
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/829843/stax-sr-009-and-t2-successors-confirmed-for-spring-2017/45
> it's all right.take it easy. relax,i don't want to make it as a burden. it's just a favor not a demand


 

 Stax may be working on a new amp which is said to be on the performance level of a KGST which IMO/IME is a nice amp for the 009.  I believe there was a lot of confusion having to do with about another flagship headphone more than anything else.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> Stax may be working on a new amp which is said to be on the performance level of a KGST which IMO/IME is a nice amp for the 009.  I believe there was a lot of confusion having to do with about another flagship headphone more than anything else.


 
 yea. two things for sure are the new amp that going to do justice for stax headphones and anything with mk2 going to be mk3. about the new headphones. i don't think it's going to be a new flagship probably more like a homage of the original stax. it took 13years from 007 to 009. so probably not a flagship.it could be an update for 009 though or something different from lambda or omega chasis
  
 i'm really hoping they do another sigma


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheim said:


> yea. two things for sure are the new amp that going to do justice for stax headphones and anything with mk2 going to be mk3. about the new headphones. i don't think it's going to be a new flagship probably more like a homage of the original stax. it took 13years from 007 to 009. so probably not a flagship.it could be an update for 009 though or something different from lambda or omega chasis
> 
> i'm really hoping they do another sigma


 
 I've only heard/own the 007Mkll/009 so I have no experience with any other Stax headphones.


----------



## stacker45

My PS1000 haven't sold yet, so I might as well give them the nod for this afternoon concert, who knows, I might decide to keep them after all.


----------



## Lavakugel

There are some people who like 225e. What difference do I get over my GH1?


----------



## JoeDoe

lavakugel said:


> There are some people who like 225e. What difference do I get over my GH1?




To me the 225e has a slightly airier sound than the GH1.


----------



## james6333

lavakugel said:


> There are some people who like 225e. What difference do I get over my GH1?




Less bass with more is the first thing that stands out to me when I hear the 225e.


----------



## GermanGuy

Just saw this on ebay - one used GH1 available:
  
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Grado-GH1-High-End-Kopfhorer-neuwertig-aus-2016-/162456588962?hash=item25d32ad2a2%3Ag%3A4E0AAOSwdGFY4p65


----------



## Dillan

james6333 said:


> Less bass with more is the first thing that stands out to me when I hear the 225e.




Did you forget a word lol


----------



## joseph69

dillan said:


> james6333 said:
> 
> 
> > Less bass with more is the first thing that stands out to me when I hear the 225e.
> ...


 
  
 I'm a bit confused myself?


----------



## CH23

dillan said:


> Did you forget a word lol


 
  
  


joseph69 said:


> I'm a bit confused myself?


 


 It's all perfectly to me.


----------



## james6333

dillan said:


> Did you forget a word lol




Yes more treble lol. That is what I get for always typing on my phone. While the 225 is good it is really out classed but the G1. Maybe not super noticeable on a 2 minute listin but to me there is a big difference.


----------



## wormsdriver

Good morning Grado heads, I haven't listened to this in some time. Sounds good to me!


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> Good morning Grado heads, I haven't listened to this in some time. Sounds good to me!


 
  
 yep....listening to mine also  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Listening to this

  
 With these

  
  
 And this

  
  
  Sounds wonderful to me....only Grado's I will ever need


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Grado heads, I haven't listened to this in some time. Sounds good to me!
> ...


@whirlwind good to see you around my friend! Indeed, Rs1 for me is Grado. and if I had to choose only one Grado, I would choose my Rs1


----------



## AWS Soul

Regarding the wood / alu hybrid models  ,  does the inner wood fit all the way into alu shell ??  .   I ask this because i have both a wood & alu grado model headphone and there is things i love about both materials.      Is any alu exposed inside the shell for the sound to resonate off ,  or is it all wood inside ??.    If not how does the alu effect the overall sound if it is external only ? .
 I really love the idea off having wood & alu inside the shell to create the best of both worlds.


----------



## wormsdriver

As far as I recall the wood goes sll the way to the grill so only wood is inside. 
I'm not an expert by any means. But in the ps1000 I imagine the heavy aluminum cups contribute by minimizing resonances making a cleaner sound

*ringing


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > wormsdriver said:
> ...


 
  
 Same here, when I hear the word Grado, an RS1 image automatically appears in my mind.


----------



## wormsdriver

There's some info on Grado's website.
Here's a bit of it: "By using tone-wood clad with metal alloy we’ve obliterated two of the most vexing issues in headphone design: ringing in the chamber, and transient distortion. This gives audio professionals the security of consistent response throughout the frequency range. "

And some more mumbo jumbo:
"This combination of wood and metal insures that the earphone chamber has no 'ringing' which might obscure detail or add coloration. The way the wood and metal housing moves air and reacts to sound vibrations is virtually unaffected by transient distortions."


----------



## stacker45

wormsdriver said:


> @whirlwind good to see you around my friend! Indeed, Rs1 for me is Grado. and if I had to choose only one Grado, I would choose my Rs1


 
  
 I agree, they have the looks and the sound.
  
 I remember the time when the RS1 were Grado's flagship, and came in a very nice wooden box.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  


wormsdriver said:


> As far as I recall the wood goes sll the way to the grill so only wood is inside.
> I'm not an expert by any means. But in the ps1000 I imagine the heavy aluminum cups contribute by minimizing resonances making a cleaner sound
> 
> *ringing


 
  
 That's my understanding of it too, the alloy acts as a damper.


----------



## ruhenheiM

aws soul said:


> Regarding the wood / alu hybrid models  ,  does the inner wood fit all the way into alu shell ??  .   I ask this because i have both a wood & alu grado model headphone and there is things i love about both materials.      Is any alu exposed inside the shell for the sound to resonate off ,  or is it all wood inside ??.    If not how does the alu effect the overall sound if it is external only ? .
> I really love the idea off having wood & alu inside the shell to create the best of both worlds.


 
 my understanding to this is you want the chasis to be dead quiet. not making sound at all and not making any coloration to the sound from the drivers. and based what i read when i was gather information for stax, aluminium/metal for chasis add no coloration to overall sound. but how does it apply for grado. not really sure how it's work in technical/engineering wise. but the headphone sounds great


----------



## Dillan

Got my d&g Grado (gs1000i) and there's no seals or anything so I opened it and gave it a few minutes listen. 

Don't like the sound at all haha Joseph warned me as we have similar taste in sound signatures. I got it more as a collector's item but still a little disappointing. I'll think of what I wanna do going forward.


----------



## ruhenheiM

dillan said:


> Got my d&g Grado (gs1000i) and there's no seals or anything so I opened it and gave it a few minutes listen.
> 
> Don't like the sound at all haha Joseph warned me as we have similar taste in sound signatures. I got it more as a collector's item but still a little disappointing. I'll think of what I wanna do going forward.


 
 lol. imagine if you get that at $1800
  
 i firmly believe the sr325(especially the gold one) and gs1000 are two grado headphone that really belong in love it or hate it category inside grado already love it or hate it type of headphone in headphone world


----------



## TooFrank

wormsdriver said:


> Good morning Grado heads, I haven't listened to this in some time. Sounds good to me!




Many Thanks. Bought the ra-1 recently for my rs2i. Think it is very good, but was concerned when reading that ra-1 generally is considered to suck


----------



## Lavakugel

I'm quite lucky because my first Grado ever was a GH1. Now i'm listening with sony wm1a. It is sounding stunning. If you have laying around 1000 bucks go for wm1a!


----------



## Dillan

ruhenheim said:


> lol. imagine if you get that at $1800
> 
> i firmly believe the sr325(especially the gold one) and gs1000 are two grado headphone that really belong in love it or hate it category inside grado already love it or hate it type of headphone in headphone world




Yea I'm very glad I got it for much less as I would certainly regret it. I'm going to make sure these are perfectly clean and box them up and put them away for a few years then sell maybe. It makes for a cool collector's item but definitely not my taste in sound signature.



lavakugel said:


> I'm quite lucky because my first Grado ever was a GH1. Now i'm listening with sony wm1a. It is sounding stunning. If you have laying around 1000 bucks go for wm1a!




These new Sony signature daps are so amazing. They drive all Grados and even my HD800S very well and the sound is perfect with zero distortion or hiss even with my sensitive IEMs. Much better than my old ak380.. plus the battery life is around 12 hours of hi res playback.


----------



## gregorya

toofrank said:


> Many Thanks. Bought the ra-1 recently for my rs2i. Think it is very good, but was concerned when reading that ra-1 generally is considered to suck




It really doesn't matter what you read, if it sounds good to you then that's all that matters. 

I agree that the RA1 sounds very good with several Grado models. 

Enjoy...


----------



## wormsdriver

gregorya said:


> toofrank said:
> 
> 
> > Many Thanks. Bought the ra-1 recently for my rs2i. Think it is very good, but was concerned when reading that ra-1 generally is considered to suck
> ...



It really sucks that Grado gets so much schiit around these forums (and other forums). Recently I've stumbled across many a recommendation thread for noobs and usually by the first or second response it's some Dumbo talking about stay away from Grados they're no good. Usually it's just regurgitated crap that they themselves have seen or heard from someone that doesn't like Grados like Tyll for example. Just to be clear I have no trouble with someone not liking Grados, it's only the morons who give schiity advice based on something they heard from somewhere without actually having experience themselves with all things Grado.

I don't know about you guys but it took me awhile to stumble across a Grado (Rs2) that actually change my views on the sound signature that I now love. I tried just about everything else at the time that was supposed to be the bees knees and yet I was not satisfied with what I heard.


----------



## ruhenheiM

wormsdriver said:


> It really sucks that Grado gets so much schiit around these forums (and other forums). Recently I've stumbled across many a recommendation thread for noobs and usually by the first or second response it's some Dumbo talking about stay away from Grados they're no good. Usually it's just regurgitated crap that they themselves have seen or heard from someone that doesn't like Grados like Tyll for example. Just to be clear I have no trouble with someone not liking Grados, it's only the morons who give schiity advice based on something they heard from somewhere without actually having experience themselves with all things Grado.
> 
> I don't know about you guys but it took me awhile to stumble across a Grado (Rs2) that actually change my views on the sound signature that I now love. I tried just about everything else at the time that was supposed to be the bees knees and yet I was not satisfied with what I heard.


 
 yea.most of those people also have a very bad taste on their music collection
  
 for me it's easy.once i met with grado sr60. i fell in love.and yea sure after a long journey with it.i look around for other things.but like i said. every time there's something missing.and then i met grado ps1000e


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> gregorya said:
> 
> 
> > toofrank said:
> ...


 
 I hear you loud and clear.
  
 I fell in love with the Grado sound early, not because it is a neutral sound, because it was a fun as hell sound and I very much enjoyed it, and it sounded fantastic to my ears with classic rock and blues music.
 Once you have fallen in love with the Grado sound, it is like the mafia....once your are in, you are in....and you can't *"get out" *if you wanted too   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I gave my neighbor my Grado SR60i to use on his vacation, and he feel in love with it and he does not want to put a whole lot of money in a system, but he said that it made him enjoy his music again, and that is what it is all about.
  
 I don't often recommend stuff, because I know that people hear differently, have different gear, listen to different music with different sources......so I take most reviews and such with a grain of salt..but for $60 dollars and not needing an amp to power them, if someone wants a can for rock or blues...it is hard not to recommend the SR60.


----------



## CH23

wormsdriver said:


> It really sucks that Grado gets so much schiit around these forums (and other forums). Recently I've stumbled across many a recommendation thread for noobs and usually by the first or second response it's some Dumbo talking about stay away from Grados they're no good. Usually it's just regurgitated crap that they themselves have seen or heard from someone that doesn't like Grados like Tyll for example. Just to be clear I have no trouble with someone not liking Grados, it's only the morons who give schiity advice based on something they heard from somewhere without actually having experience themselves with all things Grado.
> 
> I don't know about you guys but it took me awhile to stumble across a Grado (Rs2) that actually change my views on the sound signature that I now love. I tried just about everything else at the time that was supposed to be the bees knees and yet I was not satisfied with what I heard.


 
 it's the same with everything nowadays. everybody just repeats what others said without thinking for themselves.
 hell, even the media fails to do fact checking more and more now.

 The RS2 changed me from being a basshead to a treble loving person.
 Still enjoy bass, but now in a more balanced fashion


----------



## Oteil

whirlwind said:


> I hear you loud and clear.
> 
> I fell in love with the Grado sound early, not because it is a neutral sound, because it was a fun as hell sound and I very much enjoyed it, and it sounded fantastic to my ears with classic rock and blues music.
> Once you have fallen in love with the Grado sound, it is like the mafia....once your are in, you are in....and you can't *"get out" *if you wanted too
> ...


 
 I coudn't agree more!!
  
  
  
 Here is a nice video to get your Saturday morning going...I know a lot of you guys like Joe Bonomassa and here is a great clip of him with Bruce Hornsby. He really looks kind of lost for about 8 minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but then watch out..


----------



## HungryPanda

Gh1's sounding good with a little acoustic:
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWEJPqJtZsk


----------



## peter2

hungrypanda said:


> Gh1's sounding good with a little acoustic:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWEJPqJtZsk


 
Hi man, not sure about this particular youtube clip, but after your post, I have listened to James McMurtry on Tidal via Mojo and GH1 - thanks for pointing me to another marvelous acoustic artist. My James McMurtry journey starts on Tidal via Roon...


----------



## Renfield1217

​Hi wormsdriver,
  
 Good to still see this thread running.
  
 My preference for the Grado headphones ( I only have the SR125's) other than the balance and placement of the players and instruments is due to me being a professional musician for 7 years. Grado's do not sit me back 10 rows from the band. In fact to me, they place me listening right on stage. I have two brothers that also play and I recommended Grado to them. They both bought them and love them because of that. Also other musicians I have known and worked with have gotten them after I demo'd mine to them.
 These are truly a musician's headphone.
 Just my thoughts,
 Ren


----------



## Dillan

Yea you guys pretty much nailed my thoughts exactly. Grado is a very love/hate type of brand in this hobby but to be honest.. most of the people who are on the "hate" side are only there because they go by what others tell them instead of really auditioning themselves. Or a lot of people dislike their unique appearance so they won't give it a try for that reason either. 

Me personally, I bought every other brand and auditioned everything else until Grado was the last left and I was like.. what the heck let's try it out. Purchased the 60i and it made me say "wow" out loud. Ever since then I have been hooked.

What took me so long to try it in the first place is I came from a technical background so the less than ideal measurements kept me away and also I didn't think I'd like the "on ear" design. In the end I am obviously glad I gave them a shot and after discovering the RS2e I have the utmost respect for Grado sound. My only gripes still are build quality but meh..


----------



## Dillan

renfield1217 said:


> ​Hi wormsdriver,
> 
> Good to still see this thread running.




This is the best thread on the whole site! It will probably be the last thread on the forums to die haha


----------



## Krutsch

dillan said:


> This is the best thread on the whole site! *It will probably be the last thread on the forums to die* haha


 
  
 No, that will be the HD-650 thread with its endless discussions about The Veil and which amp sounds best with the 650s.


----------



## Dillan

krutsch said:


> No, that will be the HD-650 thread with its endless discussions about The Veil and which amp sounds best with the 650s.




Yuck lol I actually listened to the latest revamped 650 (they've done like 20 updates by now) and it sounds completely different than it did 10 years ago. In a good way that is.

So by the way.. after I made the response about the 60i being the one to suck me into the Grado world.. I looked online and found a couple selling brand new at pretty much same price it used to sell at. I might get one for old time same as my old 60i basically fell completely apart after using it daily for a year straight 8 hours a day.


----------



## DavidA

krutsch said:


> No, that will be the HD-650 thread with its endless discussions about The Veil and which amp sounds best with the 650s.


 
 I think the HD600 might be the more long lived one


----------



## SP Wild

I have always expressed my infatuation with my Grado HF2s... Perhaps my most musical headphone in my collection. 

Well by absolute fluke... I have this sound signature in speaker form.



They are the Fluid FPX7 studio monitors. 

I initially wanted to purchase the Adam A7X... But the instore demo showed that these didn't sound any worse, and were half the price. 

When I got them home... And hooked them up... Oh crap... These sound horrible. The treble was killing my ears and the bass was indistinct, couldn't follow the bass line at all. 

Ah, you pay for what you get. I'll exchange them for the A7Xs. 

But now... Wow. No way. Won't exchange them for nothing. Absolutely stunning treble and the bass line came on. 

I think speakers need more break in than headphones. 

This is the second day I have had them and if it gets better... It'd be a bonus.


----------



## up late

you'll never see me ragging on grados


----------



## Restia

Can't agree more! Canadian grade price is unreasonable. That why I love Grady but finally buy focal and fostex. Gh2, in Toronto bay bloor radio, is $975 + tax... don't know why grade official sale doesn't' ever want to deliver to Canada but only Mexico and US.

I haven't got a chance to try gh2, but according to a post I read on another forum, gh2 has a wider sound range than gh1, while gh1 has better high freq. I believe gh2 is set between gh1 and rs1e. But considering its price in Canada, I would wait for a used one in forum..

Hope these help.


----------



## HPiper

ch23 said:


> it's the same with everything nowadays. everybody just repeats what others said without thinking for themselves.
> hell, even the media fails to do fact checking more and more now.
> 
> The RS2 changed me from being a basshead to a treble loving person.
> Still enjoy bass, but now in a more balanced fashion


 
 I think the problem I see more than anything is people who mistake bass quantity for bass quality. Grado's give you quality in exchange for a little less quantity. I'll take quality every time over quantity. If all you are after is bass quantity there are dozens of $50 headphones that will give you that.


----------



## musiclvr

hpiper said:


> I think the problem I see more than anything is people who mistake bass quantity for bass quality. Grado's give you quality in exchange for a little less quantity. I'll take quality every time over quantity. If all you are after is bass quantity there are dozens of $50 headphones that will give you that.



Well said! Hello everyone. My name is Musiclvr and I am a basshead.....in that I need fast, uber-detailed, and properly extended bass! Enter my GS2KE's which meet all of the above criteria except for in quantity presentation. My LCD-X's bass presentation checks all the boxes for me but don't have that Grado acoustic tonality.


----------



## AWS Soul

ch23 said:


> it's the same with everything nowadays. everybody just repeats what others said without thinking for themselves.
> hell, even the media fails to do fact checking more and more now.
> 
> The RS2 changed me from being a basshead to a treble loving person.
> Still enjoy bass, but now in a more balanced fashion


 

 I'm in love with my RS-2e , it simply is a stunning HP


----------



## Dillan

aws soul said:


> I'm in love with my RS-2e , it simply is a stunning HP




Yea I have compared it to some of the world's best, directly side by side with same song and equipment. Utopia, 800S, LCD-4, LCD-XC and much more, including IEMs. 

I can honestly say with full confidence that the RS2e is absolutely in the same league as the above mentioned. People may think I am crazy for that statement, but it's true.


----------



## Dillan

Got some amazing things lined up for a brand new pair of SR225e (my favorite SR of all time). Some beautiful mods and balanced cable. Can't say anymore, I'd rather show you when it's done!


----------



## Lavakugel

dillan said:


> Got some amazing things lined up for a brand new pair of SR225e (my favorite SR of all time). Some beautiful mods and balanced cable. Can't say anymore, I'd rather show you when it's done!


 
 You change stock cable and replace it with a balanced cable, do you do it yourself? I wish I was able to do it by myself


----------



## ruhenheiM

dillan said:


> Yea I have compared it to some of the world's best, directly side by side with same song and equipment. Utopia, 800S, LCD-4, LCD-XC and much more, including IEMs.
> 
> I can honestly say with full confidence that the RS2e is absolutely in the same league as the above mentioned. People may think I am crazy for that statement, but it's true.


 
 i finding it hard to believe.but then again i prefer mb quart85 to hd800 and sr60 to gs1000i


----------



## headfry

you prefer SR60i to GS1000i? Notwithstanding the un-eq'd tonal balances - the GS1000i 
is to my ears a summit-fi headphone, the SR60i is one if the best budget headphones -
to me, the GS is one of the best hp's available (assuming a high quality source, e.g. Mojo or equiv.).

I recommend listening for yourself, opinions can vary greatly.


----------



## Dillan

ruhenheim said:


> i finding it hard to believe.but then again i prefer mb quart85 to hd800 and sr60 to gs1000i




You'd be very surprised if you've got good hearing, great gear and the two headphones side by side to compare. I didn't say RS2e was necessarily *better* but I most certainly thought they were in the same league and better at certain things versus the headphone I was comparing it to (some of which headphones stated above)


----------



## Dillan

ruhenheim said:


> i finding it hard to believe.but then again i prefer mb quart85 to hd800 and sr60 to gs1000i




Also.. I too prefer the sr60i to the gs1000i. As for original HD800.. I owned it for awhile but could never enjoy it. Too thin, too cold, too bright. HD800S however is a great improvement and one of my favorite headphones.


----------



## ruhenheiM

headfry said:


> you prefer SR60i to GS1000i? Notwithstanding the un-eq'd tonal balances - the GS1000i
> is to my ears a summit-fi headphone, the SR60i is one if the best budget headphones -
> to me, the GS is one of the best hp's available (assuming a high quality source, e.g. Mojo or equiv.).
> 
> I recommend listening for yourself, opinions can vary greatly.


 
 not a fans of gs1000i V/U shape sound.i find it very weird for certain genres
  
 i listened to sr60(non i version) modded.bluetack,woody,flat pad also g-pad.  and i was listening side by side with gs1000i. equipment was. cec cd transport-lavry da11-beta22 4 channel. i think that's a good enough system for gs1000i or might even any dynamic headphones. music was pink floyd dark side of the moon and wish you were here remastered album.queen best of album. beatles best of. michael jackson thriller. gun n roses appetite for destruction.blink 182 best of. listened for about 4 hours in very quiet room at 5am. not a fans of gs1000i and i did tried gs1000i for about 3-4 more times whenever i got a chance to audition it properly.still not a fans because of that v sound
  
 same feeling for hd 800, the sound really weird for certain genres.the so called large sound stage seems unrealistic for certain genres.and the sound stage almost the same to whatever album you listened to


----------



## Dillan

lavakugel said:


> You change stock cable and replace it with a balanced cable, do you do it yourself? I wish I was able to do it by myself




I've never done it myself but I think it would be very easy. I will start learning that soon on cheaper headphones but since I want this project to look and sound perfect I am getting plussound audio to make the balanced cable.. making it silver litz.


----------



## Dillan

ruhenheim said:


> not a fans of gs1000i V/U shape sound.i find it very weird for certain genres
> 
> i listened to sr60(non i version) modded.bluetack,woody,flat pad also g-pad.  and i was listening side by side with gs1000i. equipment was. cec cd transport-lavry da11-beta22 4 channel. i think that's a good enough system for gs1000i or might even any dynamic headphones. music was pink floyd dark side of the moon and wish you were here remastered album.queen best of album. beatles best of. michael jackson thriller. gun n roses appetite for destruction.blink 182 best of. listened for about 4 hours in very quiet room at 5am. not a fans of gs1000i and i did tried gs1000i for about 3-4 more times whenever i got a chance to audition it properly.still not a fans because of that v sound
> 
> same feeling for hd 800, the sound really weird for certain genres.the so called large sound stage seems unrealistic for certain genres.and the sound stage almost the same to whatever album you listened to




I love a well made headphone with a "V" or "U" shaped sound signature in some cases but in the case of gs1000i I just felt like they didn't get it right. Something about the sound just seems flawed.


----------



## ruhenheiM

dillan said:


> I've never done it myself but I think it would be very easy. I will start learning that soon on cheaper headphones but since I want this project to look and sound perfect I am getting plussound audio to make the balanced cable.. making it silver litz.


 
 nice. do you also use wood/metal for the cup? or little bit tuning for the drivers? and btw may i know why you use silver cable? some people prefer copper for grado. but i really think grado also not that sensitive for cable change. for the amount of money you spend for the cable, i don't think it's a good value for the differences for the sound.


----------



## ruhenheiM

this was my friend headphone. and one of the reason why i could bet sr325i is the brightest grado ever
  

  
 so he modded his sr325i gold edition.using woody,flat pad, jena/silver combination cable. and it did tamed a little bit of the treble.and yet compared to other headphones at that time around 2010.it's still the brightest. the timber not sure the latin name but it was called dragon wood


----------



## Dillan

ruhenheim said:


> nice. do you also use wood/metal for the cup? or little bit tuning for the drivers? and btw may i know why you use silver cable? some people prefer copper for grado. but i really think grado also not that sensitive for cable change. for the amount of money you spend for the cable, i don't think it's a good value for the differences for the sound.




Only headband and cable right now. Eventually the cups but I love the sound of the 225e so much I'm just going to enjoy it for a while first before I change it. I don't really believe in cables changing sound signature in any sort of audibly significant way (if at all) but I chose silver because it was about same price as copper and silver is technically better and more electrically conductive. But again.. I realize copper is popular for Grado because Grado headphones tend to be brighter and copper is supposedly going to help with that and silver makes it even brighter but I've never been one to believe that it actually makes a real difference.. and I was mostly more concerned with making sure it was balanced (4.4mm pentaconn) so it can use the balanced designed amplifier and DAC of my new dap. WM1Z


----------



## ruhenheiM

i see.
  
 well good luck then! my only advice is don't over do it.coming from that era when everyone modded their low end grado. most of the time they ruin the grado sound.keep it simple probably the best idea
  
 here is some timber sample:
 http://www.bellforestproducts.com/exotic-wood/
http://www.audiophile-id.com/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=2395.0;attach=2593;image


----------



## DavidA

headfry said:


> you prefer SR60i to GS1000i? Notwithstanding the un-eq'd tonal balances - the GS1000i
> is to my ears a summit-fi headphone, the SR60i is one if the best budget headphones -
> to me, the GS is one of the best hp's available (assuming a high quality source, e.g. Mojo or equiv.).
> 
> I recommend listening for yourself, opinions can vary greatly.


 
 I'm another that didn't care for the GS1ki, a modded sr225e has better a more balanced FR, better bass and cleaner highs to me.  Will a modded GS1ki sound better? who knows since I haven't seen anyone mod one yet.


----------



## Dillan

ruhenheim said:


> i see.
> 
> well good luck then! my only advice is don't over do it.coming from that era when everyone modded their low end grado. most of the time they ruin the grado sound.keep it simple probably the best idea
> 
> ...




Yea over doing it is exactly what I'm afraid of, that's why I'm keeping it real simple for now. Thanks for the wood samples, seems cool.


----------



## jaywillin

got a new toy, it isn't a grado, but i just couldn't resist ! a harman kardon 330c 
 it's a beaut !


----------



## ruhenheiM

it looks cool! those green lights remind me of mcintosh


----------



## jaywillin

it is a beauty, i may like it better than the marantz


----------



## Dillan

jaywillin said:


> it is a beauty, i may like it better than the marantz




Ah this is a good angled shot. Looks super cool and I see some McIntosh vibes too.


----------



## Dillan

Someone at spirit labs told me and another guy that Grado labs uses the exact same driver for their entire lineup of E series including heritage series and the only difference is their vented holes they made in each one and then also obviously the housings and wood etc is different. Could this be true?

They have a ton of experience taking apart and modding Grado drivers so they'd have a good understanding but idk.. thoughts?


----------



## Gippy

dillan said:


> Grado labs uses the exact same driver for their entire lineup of E series including heritage series


 
  
 The RS1e, GS1000e, and PS1000e use "red" 50mm drivers. The rest use "red" 44mm drivers.
  
 The GS2000e uses a unique "purple" 50mm driver because making the shell half-maple half-mahogany should've made it brighter than the GS1000e, which is all-mahogany. It didn't; the GS2000e is somehow less U-shaped. Grado has said on multiple occasions that the GS2000e driver was a "new" design.
  
 No one has ever bothered to blind test SR60e vs SR125e with multiple units to deal with variance, as those two models look completely identical. (The SR225e has a metal grill.) So who knows?


----------



## Dillan

gippy said:


> The RS1e, GS1000e, and PS1000e use "red" 50mm drivers. The rest use "red" 44mm drivers.
> 
> The GS2000e uses a unique "purple" 50mm driver because making the shell half-maple half-mahogany should've made it brighter than the GS1000e, which is all-mahogany. It didn't; the GS2000e is somehow less U-shaped. Grado has said on multiple occasions that the GS2000e driver was a "new" design.
> 
> No one has ever bothered to blind test SR60e vs SR125e with multiple units to deal with variance, as those two models look completely identical. (The SR225e has a metal grill.) So who knows?




I'm guessing he meant besides the GS2000.. he's probably meaning all the red 44mm are the same and all the red 50mm are the same. Just the shells and vented holes are different.


----------



## jaywillin

dillan said:


> Ah this is a good angled shot. Looks super cool and I see some McIntosh vibes too.


 
  
 had to get the shot at that angle because of the glare, i haven't put up curtains in "my room" yet


----------



## Astral Abyss

dillan said:


> I'm guessing he meant besides the GS2000.. he's probably meaning all the red 44mm are the same and all the red 50mm are the same. Just the shells and vented holes are different.


 
  
 Doesn't seem like a stretch to believe they're all the same.


----------



## ruhenheiM

dillan said:


> Someone at spirit labs told me and another guy that Grado labs uses the exact same driver for their entire lineup of E series including heritage series and the only difference is their vented holes they made in each one and then also obviously the housings and wood etc is different. Could this be true?
> 
> They have a ton of experience taking apart and modding Grado drivers so they'd have a good understanding but idk.. thoughts?


 
 this has been the rumors since the grado non i version. and listening to sr60,80,sr325i,rs1 button,gs1000i and some people in my local forum discussing grado and comparing their mods. no matter how close you clone the low end grado to the higher grado version.you still couldn't get that tuning. no matter how many vented hole you did,blue tack,damping,type of wood,cable,pad,even just clone it as it is still you couldn't get the similar sound. easiest case 325i gold and gs1000i. it just sound different
  
 so maybe for certain models or generation.it's possible they did that. but if you listen to it,it's sound different. in the non i version.if you read on their website.the differences between sr60 and sr80 literary is bowl pad and comfy pad. you swap it.still both headphones not sound exactly the same. those sr325i gold version that has been modified,when you listen to it.it still resemblance the sr325i gold sound. not even close to rs1 or any type of grado i have heard
  
 it was exciting experiment though. but with all those things, i came up with the conclusion. the drivers may not exactly the same. that's why i told it might worth to modded your low end grado but still at the end of the day.those drivers has limitation.no matter how hard you try,how close you clone that thing it won't give you the exact same sound of the higher version you try to clone
  
  
 i guess that's the reason why not so many people discussing their grado mod like they used to.the myth has lost.when you think you could get the same performance of higher end grado with a lot less money just trying modify your low end grado. you couldn't. as sad as it is, the only thing close to higher end grado performance probably using third party drivers.not the low end grado's drivers


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> it is a beauty, i may like it better than the marantz


 
  
 ''...better than the ''Marantz'', Ha! Ha!, you almost had me going there for a second!!!
  
 Seriously though, I've never heard a vintage HK, but it must sound awesome because Marantz from the 70's sound great.
  
 I have a 2220B, a 2226B, and a 2235B, and sound quality wise, the 2220B is the best sounding of the three.
  
 When you think about it, buying a good vintage reciever is a major no brainer, for about $100 you get a pre amp, a speaker amp and headphone amp, a tuner, and a phono pre amp.
  
 I also prefer the look of my Marantz to that of my new Yamaha RX-A 850, and last but not least, if you decide to sell your vintage reciever, not only can you get your money back, but you might even sell it for more than what you've paid.
  
 Some ''purists'' might want to give me a Tobasco sauce enema for saying this, but I often use my 2220B to power my Focal Utopia headphones.
  

 Quote:


astral abyss said:


> Doesn't seem like a stretch to believe they're all the same.


 
  
 Who knows!, after all, both the $100 SR60e and the PS2000e flagship both share the same rod blocks!


----------



## ruhenheiM

from my understanding the vintage receiver was overbuilt. they were ahead of their time because every year those japanese companies was go to each others,trying to outdone each others.and some people might argue,yea but it was old technology.it was in 70s-80s. whenever you saw that made in japan label it's instantly unreachable, the japanese products prices was sky rocket, they built to last. they had all the resource to burn for just a research and trying something new.remember it was yamaha who built a first speaker with berrylium diaphragm in 70s. and considering manufacturing cost always increase each time. you really had a great bargain from vintage receiver or might even any products of those golden era from japanese manufcaturers


----------



## jaywillin

stacker45 said:


> ''...better than the ''Marantz'', Ha! Ha!, you almost had me going there for a second!!!
> 
> Seriously though, I've never heard a vintage HK, but it must sound awesome because Marantz from the 70's sound great.
> 
> ...


 
  
 you caught me stacker, lol
 actually what'd i'd say is it's different in a good way, where the marantz has a warm tone, the 330c is clear, snappy, it's a good contrast 
  i know i could sell each of them for more than what i paid, but right now, i have no plans to !
 next up will be some better speakers for the marantz


----------



## whirlwind

Those both look great , Jay.
  
 I will have a pre 1980's receiver some day.....the bang for the buck is off the hook.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Those both look great , Jay.
> 
> I will have a pre 1980's receiver some day.....the bang for the buck is off the hook.


 
 you got that right !


----------



## stacker45

jaywillin said:


> you caught me stacker, lol
> actually what'd i'd say is it's different in a good way, where the marantz has a warm tone, the 330c is clear, snappy, it's a good contrast
> i know i could sell each of them for more than what i paid, but right now, i have no plans to !
> next up will be some better speakers for the marantz


 
  
 My vintage gear isn't going anywhere either, but it's nice to know that we'll get our money back should we decide to sell.
  
 By the way, Marantz and Grado are somewhat connected, I've read somewhere that a Marantz sound engineer named Sidney Smith worked with Joseph Grado on the developpement of the HPA-1 amp, also I remember something about Joseph using a vintage Marantz integrated amp to test his headphones.
  
 In my opinion, the warm sound of vintage Marantz integrated amps, and recievers help take the edge off of Grado's razor sharp sound signature.
  
 My 2220B has the natural green lighting and my 2226B has it's original blue tint, so when I bought my 2235B I went with an LED conversion and I think it looks great. What about you Jay, did you do the LED conversion yourself , or was it like that when you bought it?


----------



## jaywillin

Did it myself, I may go back to the original bulb type, they are warmer


----------



## fleasbaby

jaywillin said:


> it is a beauty, i may like it better than the marantz


 
  
@jaywillin What speakers are those? They look remarkably like my Infinity RS125...


----------



## ruhenheiM

stacker45 said:


> My vintage gear isn't going anywhere either, but it's nice to know that we'll get our money back should we decide to sell.
> 
> By the way, Marantz and Grado are somewhat connected, I've read somewhere that a Marantz sound engineer named Sidney Smith worked with Joseph Grado on the developpement of the HPA-1 amp, also I remember something about Joseph using a vintage Marantz integrated amp to test his headphones.
> 
> ...


 
  
 forget the engineer. he even know saul marantz and work for marantz for a while
  
 http://ethw.org/Joseph_Grado
  
  
 no wonder melos amp was a perfect match for grado
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/181285/sold-saul-marantz-designed-joseph-grado-prototype-melos-sha-x-headphone-only-amp


----------



## jaywillin

fleasbaby said:


> @jaywillin What speakers are those? They look remarkably like my Infinity RS125...


 
 JBL 2500, picked up locally for $10
 decent, but nothing to write home about, i'm currently shopping for speakers which i've looked at some Infinitys


----------



## fleasbaby

jaywillin said:


> JBL 2500, picked up locally for $10
> decent, but nothing to write home about, i'm currently shopping for speakers which i've looked at some Infinitys


 
  
 Nice . 
  
 I like my Infinities. Not that Im an expert. Nice, neutral sound, easy to drive from my Cabridge Audio Azur amp (I also used them to great effect with a vintage Advent Model 300). I did have to refoam them though. First time doing that and its not the cleanest work I've ever done. Got it finished successfully though.


----------



## jaywillin

fleasbaby said:


> Nice .
> 
> I like my Infinities. Not that Im an expert. Nice, neutral sound, easy to drive from my Cabridge Audio Azur amp (I also used them to great effect with a vintage Advent Model 300). I did have to refoam them though. First time doing that and its not the cleanest work I've ever done. Got it finished successfully though.


 
 deals can be had if you can refoam, i'm sure i'll give it a go at some point


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> fleasbaby said:
> 
> 
> > @jaywillin
> ...




Depending on your budget, take a look at Ohms. Designed and built right in Brooklyn. Where another beloved brand also resides...

http://ohmspeaker.com/


----------



## stacker45

ruhenheim said:


> forget the engineer. he even know saul marantz and work for marantz for a while
> 
> http://ethw.org/Joseph_Grado
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well there you go, the more I hear about J.G, the more intrerresting is life story becomes.
  
 One thing's for sure, I like the way his mind worked, because not only does his HPA-2 amp allows me to switch from AC to dead silent DC (Battery) with the flkick of a switch, he even thought of providind enough space within the casing for two extra 9V batterys.
  
 Melos amps and J.G?....enlighten me please.


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Depending on your budget, take a look at Ohms. Designed and built right in Brooklyn. Where another beloved brand also resides...
> 
> http://ohmspeaker.com/


 
 i just looked, that's a little (A LOT) more than i'm going to spend, i'm going for good, but cheap !


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> swspiers said:
> 
> 
> > Depending on your budget, take a look at Ohms. Designed and built right in Brooklyn. Where another beloved brand also resides...
> ...




Full size or bookshelf?


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> Full size or bookshelf?


 
 i could go large bookshelf, or small floorstander


----------



## swspiers

jaywillin said:


> swspiers said:
> 
> 
> > Full size or bookshelf?
> ...




http://www.audioholics.com/bookshelf-speaker-reviews/monolith-k-bs-1


----------



## jaywillin

swspiers said:


> http://www.audioholics.com/bookshelf-speaker-reviews/monolith-k-bs-1


 
 i'd actually looked at those and thought they might be worth a try


----------



## ruhenheiM

have you consider elac speakers? they sounds really great for the price. b5 for great budget or go for unifi b5 for really great value.and andrew jones design that speaker  plus you could buy it from amazon
  
  


stacker45 said:


> Well there you go, the more I hear about J.G, the more intrerresting is life story becomes.
> 
> One thing's for sure, I like the way his mind worked, because not only does his HPA-2 amp allows me to switch from AC to dead silent DC (Battery) with the flkick of a switch, he even thought of providind enough space within the casing for two extra 9V batterys.
> 
> Melos amps and J.G?....enlighten me please.


 
 yea. i think that's because he is not a complete engineer or physicist. so he could have a balance thought of practicality 
  
 i don't know i never heard melos amps myself.i only read a good thing about it whenever people talking about grado being paird with melos amp


----------



## AWS Soul

Anyone else noticed that the S-Cush are of different thickness (only slight) ??  ,   i have had to purchase 4 pairs of comfies over the past few weeks ,  as a hole modded S-Cush is my personal preference on the RS-2e.    The problem i originally found was after modding the S-Cush that there was a slight difference in thickness between the L/R pads ,  it may sound like i am being ocd but the thicker/thinner the S-Cush is/was will interfere with the driver distance from my ear which created an inbalance between L/R channels.
 It took me 8 comfies to mix & match a perfect pair ,  perfect cut & thickness.     An expensive mod , but got there in the end.   
 But now i sadly have 6 modded comfies without a home    .


----------



## gregorya

aws soul said:


> Anyone else noticed that the S-Cush are of different thickness (only slight) ??  ,   i have had to purchase 4 pairs of comfies over the past few weeks ,  as a hole modded S-Cush is my personal preference on the RS-2e.    The problem i originally found was after modding the S-Cush that there was a slight difference in thickness between the L/R pads ,  it may sound like i am being ocd but the thicker/thinner the S-Cush is/was will interfere with the driver distance from my ear which created an inbalance between L/R channels.
> 
> It took me 8 comfies to mix & match a perfect pair ,  perfect cut & thickness.     An expensive mod , but got there in the end.
> 
> But now i sadly have 6 modded comfies without a home    .




You'll have to buy some more Grados...


----------



## AWS Soul

gregorya said:


> You'll have to buy some more Grados...


 

 lol , i already have 4 Grados.   And anyway the modded pads i have spare didn't pass my quality control,   one day in the future i'm sure i will find a use for them.


----------



## musiclvr

How I wish I can take the Bass presentation of my PS1K, the Treble presentation  of my GS2Ke, the Mids of the RS1i, and meld them together to create the best Grado of all time! Is that going to be what the PS2Ke will offer??? hmm I can only dream


----------



## wormsdriver

musiclvr said:


> How I wish I can take the Bass presentation of my PS1K, the Treble presentation  of my GS2Ke, the Mids of the RS1i, and meld them together to create the best Grado of all time! Is that going to be what the PS2Ke will offer??? hmm I can only dream


sounds good to me brother, can't wait t o find out!


----------



## up late

musiclvr said:


> How I wish I can take the Bass presentation of my PS1K, the Treble presentation  of my GS2Ke, the Mids of the RS1i, and meld them together to create the best Grado of all time! Is that going to be what the PS2Ke will offer??? hmm I can only dream


 
  
 maybe the ps2000e will. that said, i still prefer the ps1000 to the ps1000e.


----------



## Dillan

up late said:


> maybe the ps2000e will. that said, i still prefer the ps1000 to the ps1000e.


 

 I think most prefer ps1000 to the 1000e.. definitely including me.


----------



## JoeDoe

up late said:


> maybe the ps2000e will. that said, i still prefer the ps1000 to the ps1000e.







dillan said:


> I think most prefer ps1000 to the 1000e.. definitely including me.




Count me in too!


----------



## wormsdriver

Same here, PS1k over the ps1ke


----------



## joseph69

up late said:


> dillan said:
> 
> 
> > joedoe said:
> ...


 
  
 Count me in too for the PS1K over the PS1Ke.
 Can't wait to hear the PS2Ke, though!


----------



## CH23

never heard the PS1Ke, but from reading the above, I probably won't bother either


----------



## ruhenheiM

i think i need to looking for ps1000. it might getting the cult status like rs1 pink drivers


----------



## Makiah S

happy to say I finally heard some real grados! 
 I listened to the sr60/125 and the RS2E and PS500E, RS2e really took me by surprise it was a clear step above the Nhoord headphone I had with me, though for those of you've heard them all, how does the RS2E compare to something like the GS2KE?


----------



## wormsdriver

mshenay said:


> happy to say I finally heard some real grados!
> I listened to the sr60/125 and the RS2E and PS500E, RS2e really took me by surprise it was a clear step above the Nhoord headphone I had with me, though for those of you've heard them all, how does the RS2E compare to something like the GS2KE?


I spent a week with the Gs2ke from the ttvj tour. I've actually never heard the Rs2e only the old rs2 (with buttons). The Gs2ke is a whole different headphone from the rs2. It is much more tamed and balanced compared to the rs2. 
If you like the Rs2e I'd say get it. Even though Grados all share similarities, a higher model wouldn't necessarily replace something like the Rs2e. You'LL probably get better bass and a more refined treble response from a higher model like the GS2KE but it won't be as transparent and exciting as the Rs2e. 
There's a reason why you'll see lots of us here end up with a bunch of different Grados once you get bitten by the Grado bug.


----------



## wormsdriver

ch23 said:


> never heard the PS1Ke, but from reading the above, I probably won't bother either


don't get me wrong the ps1ke is a beast. "Technically" I'd say it is "better" than the ps1k. But the more colored sound of the PS1k makes it to me more alive and I prefer it with my music, ymmv


----------



## MacedonianHero

wormsdriver said:


> don't get me wrong the ps1ke is a beast. "Technically" I'd say it is "better" than the ps1k. But the more colored sound of the PS1k makes it to me more alive and I prefer it with my music, ymmv


 
 If you want more "U" then the PS1000 is the one for you.


----------



## wormsdriver

musiclvr said:


> How I wish I can take the Bass presentation of my PS1K, the Treble presentation  of my GS2Ke, the Mids of the RS1i, and meld them together to create the best Grado of all time! Is that going to be what the PS2Ke will offer??? hmm I can only dream


I'm expecting for the ps2ke to be the Gs2ke in heavy aluminum cups. Very much along the same line but a bit more well controlled if that makes sense.

Much like the ps1ke is to the gs1ke, or the gs1ki and the ps1k...

Guess we'll wait and see!


----------



## Makiah S

wormsdriver said:


> I spent a week with the Gs2ke from the ttvj tour. I've actually never heard the Rs2e only the old rs2 (with buttons). The Gs2ke is a whole different headphone from the rs2. It is much more tamed and balanced compared to the rs2.
> If you like the Rs2e I'd say get it. Even though Grados all share similarities, a higher model wouldn't necessarily replace something like the Rs2e. You'LL probably get better bass and a more refined treble response from a higher model like the GS2KE but it won't be as transparent and exciting as the Rs2e.
> There's a reason why you'll see lots of us here end up with a bunch of different Grados once you get bitten by the Grado bug.


 
 Haha, I just might do that, the RS2E is pretty enough to deserve a spot! I really though need to get my self a nice Tube Amp... something built to run SE, my iBasso PB2 SE output is very very nice, but it's been overshadowed by a hybrid tube amp before... 
  
 what are you guys finding you like amping your grados with? 
  
 An I too am signed up for the Gs2ke tour from ttvj, it's terminated for 4pin xlr so It'll work nice with my Audio GD NFB10ES2, an give me a real chance to compare it to my Franken HE 4, I'm curious to see how it works out!


----------



## JoeDoe

mshenay said:


> what are you guys finding you like amping your grados with?




Feeding mine from a Woo WA8, but before that it was a Woo WA6, MAD Ear+, and Little Dot 1+. The last three are killer with Grados!


----------



## Astral Abyss

joedoe said:


> Feeding mine from a Woo WA8, but before that it was a Woo WA6, MAD Ear+, and Little Dot 1+. The last three are killer with Grados!


 
  
 How's your Leeloo that you're selling pair with Grado's?


----------



## wormsdriver

mshenay said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> > I spent a week with the Gs2ke from the ttvj tour. I've actually never heard the Rs2e only the old rs2 (with buttons). The Gs2ke is a whole different headphone from the rs2. It is much more tamed and balanced compared to the rs2.
> ...


 
 the chord mojo pairs well with grados on it's own, other than that I use a Mad Ear+ HD whenever I listen at home, which unfortunately I don't get to use much at all.


----------



## ruhenheiM

mshenay said:


> Haha, I just might do that, the RS2E is pretty enough to deserve a spot! I really though need to get my self a nice Tube Amp... something built to run SE, my iBasso PB2 SE output is very very nice, but it's been overshadowed by a hybrid tube amp before...
> 
> what are you guys finding you like amping your grados with?
> 
> An I too am signed up for the Gs2ke tour from ttvj, it's terminated for 4pin xlr so It'll work nice with my Audio GD NFB10ES2, an give me a real chance to compare it to my Franken HE 4, I'm curious to see how it works out!


 
  
 if you like simple stuff.chord mojo probably is all you need for grado 
  
 for pairing to reference series, grado ra-1 probably the best. never heard it though
  
 i'm just using CK2III. it's okay for grado. the noise floor sometimes bother me.but maybe if you use better power supply probably wont be a problem. it's cheap, hard to complaint


----------



## JoeDoe

ruhenheim said:


> if you like simple stuff.chord mojo probably is all you need for grado
> 
> for pairing to reference series, grado ra-1 probably the best. never heard it though
> 
> i'm just using CK2III. it's okay for grado. the noise floor sometimes bother me.but maybe if you use better power supply probably wont be a problem. it's cheap, hard to complaint




Regarding the simplicity of the mojo, completely agree. Regarding the reference nature of the RA1, not so much. Unless someone basically gave it to you, I probably would not spend much money on the Grado amp. Overpriced in my opinion.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joedoe said:


> Regarding the simplicity of the mojo, completely agree. Regarding the reference nature of the RA1, not so much. Unless someone basically gave it to you, I probably would not spend much money on the Grado amp. Overpriced in my opinion.


 
 like i said i never heard it. but a lot of people in my local forum bitching about grado headphones already and RA1 for sure. but one day there's a guy brought rs1i with RA1. and suddenly they changed their opinion. the system sounds very analog according to them.there's something magical about that system. but the problem is that RA1 pretty much crap for anything else so you spend a lot of money just to pairing it to one very specific headphone. but if you have a chance to demo it.and you only want to listen to rs2 or rs1. that's probably the best amp for that.
  
 to these day i never had a chance to listen that system. when i told a friend who already listen rs1+ra1 that i'm going to sell my rs1 button.he literally said you need to try it first with ra1. to which i replied yeah but i have ps1000e. and he replied never mind. that RA1 only matched for rs1/rs2. other grados there are better option
  
 and you could search for ra1 clone anyway.and if the clone exactly the same with the original in term of performance and measurement.the price wouldn't be a problem i guess


----------



## peter2

ruhenheim said:


> like i said i never heard it. but a lot of people in my local forum bitching about grado headphones already and RA1 for sure. but one day there's a guy brought rs1i with RA1. and suddenly they changed their opinion. the system sounds very analog according to them.there's something magical about that system. but the problem is that RA1 pretty much crap for anything else so you spend a lot of money just to pairing it to one very specific headphone. but if you have a chance to demo it.and you only want to listen to rs2 or rs1. that's probably the best amp for that.
> 
> to these day i never had a chance to listen that system. when i told a friend who already listen rs1+ra1 that i'm going to sell my rs1 button.he literally said you need to try it first with ra1. to which i replied yeah but i have ps1000e. and he replied never mind. that RA1 only matched for rs1/rs2. other grados there are better option
> 
> and you could search for ra1 clone anyway.and if the clone exactly the same with the original in term of performance and measurement.the price wouldn't be a problem i guess


 
 I defenitly think RA1 is underrated in this forum. If you spend a few days with it together with RS1 (or even GS1000e) you might find a big suprise in how it affect you. I never regarded Grados as neutral and exact, besides PS1000. They are pure music enjoyment (I enjoy PS1000 also, very much). I have listen to my Grados on many amplifiers and at least regardning the RS1 family (classic and i, and with fresh batteries) RA1 belongs in the top among amplifiers as WA22, IFI Retro 50 - when it comes to music enjoyment.


----------



## CH23

agree with above.

 I use my RA-1 together with the PH-1 and RS-1, to listen to my records. when i use the PS1000 with the RA-1, it doesn't sound nearly as nice.

 I wouldn't ever pay $150+ for the RA-1 though, as i'm fairly certain it's possible to achieve the same with a CMOY. but of course it stacks so nicely with the PH-1.


----------



## JoeDoe

Just gonna leave this right here...: https://www.audiogon.com/listings/over-ear-grado-ps1000-headphones-with-black-dragon-cable-2017-04-23-headphones-77095-houston-tx
  
 Great price for a TOTL can!


----------



## Dillan

joedoe said:


> Just gonna leave this right here...: https://www.audiogon.com/listings/over-ear-grado-ps1000-headphones-with-black-dragon-cable-2017-04-23-headphones-77095-houston-tx
> 
> Great price for a TOTL can!




Oh wow, excellent indeed. I'd buy those right this second if it weren't for the ps2ke coming out. I've kinda put a hold on new Grados until then.. plus I just bought a brand new headtrip amp lol so audio funds are very tight haha


----------



## Makiah S

dillan said:


> Oh wow, excellent indeed. I'd buy those right this second if it weren't for the ps2ke coming out. I've kinda put a hold on new Grados until then.. plus I just bought a brand new headtrip amp lol so audio funds are very tight haha


 
 Hey, did you just post your Headtrip on Reddit? Pretty sure I just read over a thread with some pics of well that very same amp and story!
  
 Non the less, amp wise I was really impressed with my HM901-iBasso PB2, I've built that rig for low impedeance headphones, like my W1000X and Th X00, it worked really nice with the RS2E! But I kinda want a nice hybrid tube for some of the... more controlled Grado Esque headphones, I'd imagine the PS500E with some gCrush Pads would do nice on a tube... to help smooooth out that really hot top end


----------



## Dillan

mshenay said:


> Hey, did you just post your Headtrip on Reddit? Pretty sure I just read over a thread with some pics of well that very same amp and story!
> 
> Non the less, amp wise I was really impressed with my HM901-iBasso PB2, I've built that rig for low impedeance headphones, like my W1000X and Th X00, it worked really nice with the RS2E! But I kinda want a nice hybrid tube for some of the... more controlled Grado Esque headphones, I'd imagine the PS500E with some gCrush Pads would do nice on a tube... to help smooooth out that really hot top end




Nope I only lurke on reddit, never post haha 

Also the LeeLoo is an absolutely incredible tube amp. Ask Justin for some clean and transparent tubes and you'll have perfectly silent noise floor and background with a precise amount of warmth and sweetness to smooth out the Grado


----------



## Makiah S

dillan said:


> Nope I only lurke on reddit, never post haha
> 
> Also the LeeLoo is an absolutely incredible tube amp. Ask Justin for some clean and transparent tubes and you'll have perfectly silent noise floor and background with a precise amount of warmth and sweetness to smooth out the Grado


 
 Sadly I'm not quite ready to delve into totl tube amps just yet! I might save up for a Project Ember Amp here shortly and pair it with some E88 CCs or E82CCs, when I had my project starlight I never quite got a chance to listen to some of the nice Vokshods I got in :/ a real shame too I think I grabbed a nice one for around $40 out of the Balkans, or grab another GE Octal, I remember I really liked those


----------



## 93EXCivic

Bought these original SR80 cups and drivers from another member and put together a headband for them with a Modhouse leather strap and a set of 3d printed rod blocks. I accidentally jammed out until 1 in the morning with them. I enjoy these more then the SR60e I have (which are about to go under the knife for some mods). What would be a good next step up within Grado that I could pull off this year (used sub $400)? I have the soon to modified SR60e, these and about to have HD600s. RS2 (which series)? SR225 or SR325 (i or e)?

Also these left me really impressed with Grado's customer service. One of the rods had come lose from the gimbel and disappeared. Grado sent me two replacements for free.


----------



## Dillan

Awesome stuff Civic!

I don't know which you'd prefer but I feel confident in saying that the 225 is best with "e" series and the 325 is best with "I" series. So I'd say either 225e or 325i of those two choices. Depends on what kind of sound you want. but both are really good.


----------



## 93EXCivic

dillan said:


> Awesome stuff Civic!
> 
> I don't know which you'd prefer but I feel confident in saying that the 225 is best with "e" series and the 325 is best with "I" series. So I'd say either 225e or 325i of those two choices. Depends on what kind of sound you want. but both are really good.


 

 Get one of those two over the RS2i or e? I need to find somewhere where I can demo some Grados.


----------



## Dillan

93excivic said:


> Get one of those two over the RS2i or e? I need to find somewhere where I can demo some Grados.




Oh actually if you're considering the rs2 then the RS2e is the best version and it is also the best versus the other headphones mentioned too. It's one of the best Grado headphones made imo.. I'd highly recommend trying them yourself in a store (likely they'll only have e series to demo) or borrowing from somewhere. Again though, RS2e is a super great headphone. Next for my personal choice would be 225e. But these are just my personal preferences.


----------



## ruhenheiM

dillan said:


> Oh actually if you're considering the rs2 then the RS2e is the best version and it is also the best versus the other headphones mentioned too. It's one of the best Grado headphones made imo.. I'd highly recommend trying them yourself in a store (likely they'll only have e series to demo) or borrowing from somewhere. Again though, RS2e is a super great headphone. Next for my personal choice would be 225e. But these are just my personal preferences.


 
 orrrrrrrrrrrr this
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-RS-2-w-Blue-Dragon-and-case-/232311936044?hash=item3616ded42c:g:0P8AAOSwSypY~ZOU


----------



## ostewart (Apr 26, 2017)

Joined the club again, used to have some old SR60's, missed how great they were and sold my Beyers and went back to the more engaging grados.

I'll be gently modding them (new cable and grill) mainly.

Also far from bright and piercing with my tube amp.


----------



## wormsdriver

Lol, I was just about to post a new thread and title it "help me find the Grado fan club thread, I'm lost!" 

Damn this new update sucks balls right now. Hope they iron out all the wrinkles!


----------



## Astral Abyss

Yeah I was in the process of trying to buy something on the FS forum and then this happens.  Some warning sure would have been nice... or if there was a warning, I sure didn't see it.


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> Lol, I was just about to post a new thread and title it "help me find the Grado fan club thread, I'm lost!"
> 
> Damn this new update sucks balls right now. Hope they iron out all the wrinkles!



and there are some* BIG WRINKLES !!*


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> Lol, I was just about to post a new thread and title it "help me find the Grado fan club thread, I'm lost!"
> 
> Damn this new update sucks balls right now. Hope they iron out all the wrinkles!



Ha ha....I am with you brother!

I am like a first grader , trying to do an algebra problem


----------



## wormsdriver

Lol, oh man this is starting to be a REAL pain! I had to resort to Google-ing Grado fan club just to find my way back in here!

Lol, that's some BIG ASS WRINKLES indeed @Jay willing


----------



## joseph69 (Apr 27, 2017)

wormsdriver said:


> Lol, oh man this is starting to be a REAL pain! I had to resort to Google-ing Grado fan club just to find my way back in here!
> 
> Lol, that's some BIG ASS WRINKLES indeed @Jay willing


In the upper right hand corner click on "unread" and all of your threads should show. I actually set this page to my favorites so I can immediately see my unread posts So far so good.

EDIT: All threads you're subscribed to will show the "unread" posts. As you read them, they will automatically be removed.


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> Lol, oh man this is starting to be a REAL pain! I had to resort to Google-ing Grado fan club just to find my way back in here!
> 
> Lol, that's some BIG ASS WRINKLES indeed @Jay willing



LOL!

The only thing that could be worse than trying to navigate this site right now is the browns draft a place kicker with the first pick in the NFL draft tonight


----------



## joseph69 (Apr 28, 2017)

wormsdriver said:


> Lol, oh man this is starting to be a REAL pain! I had to resort to Google-ing Grado fan club just to find my way back in here!
> 
> Lol, that's some BIG ASS WRINKLES indeed @Jay willing


Also, click on your avatar and then click "postings" and you'll see all your threads.


----------



## wormsdriver

@whirlwind Ooh Lawd! LMAO!

I'm from Texas, born and raised but I'm a Steelers fan, always have been. As a Steelers fan I absolutely dread them playing the Browns twice a year. Seems like the Steelers always find a way to lose to the Browns or Jaguars lol. Oh the horror!  

@joseph69 thanks for the help buddy, much appreciated! Btw, I'm getting a schiit Ragnarok and I think it's time I balance my PS1K and maybe even my pink driver Rs1.

I have a post you made some time ago bookmarked somewhere, very helpful for balancing Grados!
 I might call on you if I have any questions! 

Btw, one more thing,  I'm unable to "like" any given posts. Any suggestions?


----------



## ruhenheiM (Apr 27, 2017)

jesus... i need to reset my password to login and it took forever just go get the email from head-fi

and wayyyyyy to many advertising on the website now

but on the other hand the website seems a lot easier to load


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> jesus... i need to reset my password to login and it took forever just go get the email from head-fi
> 
> and wayyyyyy to many advertising on the website now


It took me 4hrs last night and 1hr this morning trying to login because I kept getting a message saying my "password" was incorrect. I then remembered I had Joe from H-F's e-mail address and he sent me a temporary password and it worked immediately. Yeah, definitely too many adds.


----------



## joseph69 (Apr 27, 2017)

wormsdriver said:


> @joseph69 thanks for the help buddy, much appreciated! Btw, I'm getting a schiit Ragnarok and I think it's time I balance my PS1K and maybe even my pink driver Rs1.
> 
> I have a post you made some time ago bookmarked somewhere, very helpful for balancing Grados!
> I might call on you if I have any questions!
> ...


You're welcome.
Congratulations on the Rag…enjoy!
If you need any help balancing your Grados just let me know.
BTW, I just click on "like" and it seems to work because it then says "unlike".
There are definitely bugs that need to be sorted because I tried to multi-quote  and had an issue which is why I'm responding individually.


----------



## ruhenheiM

yea i pretty sure i type the correct password.but i kept getting message password was incorrect.after 2 hours i getting really mad.so i hit the forgot password tab. but no email was sent.i waiting 12 hours.still no email.so i tried type the password again.still no luck.and hit the forgot password tab again.and it took like 1 hour to get the email. 

so maybe they still working on the web? or the update already finish?


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> yea i pretty sure i type the correct password.but i kept getting message password was incorrect.after 2 hours i getting really mad.so i hit the forgot password tab. but no email was sent.i waiting 12 hours.still no email.so i tried type the password again.still no luck.and hit the forgot password tab again.and it took like 1 hour to get the email.
> 
> so maybe they still working on the web? or the update already finish?


Same here. I also clicked "forgot password" but no e-mail. They definitely need to get the bugs out. I also liked the old format with the header fixed at the top so there was no need to scroll to read your unread posts. Also, I missed a post before while I was on this thread, so there seems to be no notification letting you know someone has posted a new post while you're in the thread.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> Same here. I also clicked "forgot password" but no e-mail. They definitely need to get the bugs out. I also liked the old format with the header fixed at the top so there was no need to scroll to read your unread posts. Also, I missed a post before while I was on this thread, *so there seems to be no notification letting you know someone has posted a new post while you're in the thread.*




to be honest.i also like the old format.a lot easier to navigate, very user friendly, and kinda real time activity. but this update one i have to say.it's a lot easy to load.the old one very heavy to load.

yea don't worry. you won't miss a thing. you're going to get an email when there's new post.very annoying. pm email notification i don't mind.  but email notification for every post in thread you reply or being quoted.that's really something....


----------



## joseph69

@wormsdriver 
Correction: In the upper right hand corner next to *watched threads: *you will see *unread/All*.
When you click on "unread" you will see your unread posts.
When you click on "All" you will see all of your subscribed threads.


----------



## joseph69

Test


----------



## Astral Abyss

I literally cannot believe how difficult the forum is to navigate now.  It's like every established norm from every bulletin board system out there for the last 20 years was thrown out the window just for the sake of making it look pretty.


----------



## joseph69

Astral Abyss said:


> I literally cannot believe how difficult the forum is to navigate now.  It's like every established norm from every bulletin board system out there for the last 20 years was thrown out the window just for the sake of making it look pretty.


It doesn't even look pretty.


----------



## joseph69 (Apr 28, 2017)

Also, under "all" in the upper right hand corner, beside seeing your subscribed threads, the threads in bold show unread posts as well. In order to read the unread posts you need to click on the time stamp to the right of the column under members username who last posted, then click "go to first unread post" if there is more than 1 unread post. There doesn't seem to be any way to tell if there are multiple posts from the forum, but only from the e-mail notifications.

Just trying to figure out how to navigate as easy as possible, and passing it along to others as well. So please don't mind me posting my finding as I discover them along the way this even if you're already aware. It would also be nice for others to post their findings as well to make it easier.


----------



## ruhenheiM

nice! thank man.don't mind at all

btw is it only me or you guys also experience this? i have to re-login every time i open the website again even though i already checklist the always sign in box


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> nice! thank man.don't mind at all
> 
> btw is it only me or you guys also experience this? i have to re-login every time i open the website again even though i already checklist the always sign in box


Glad you don't mind. Contact joe@head-fi.org and let him know about your logging-in issue. I don't have this issue, but I know some others are having it too.


----------



## Douger333

Yep, this is hugely frustrating! I have found that if I go to my profile and select watched threads, it shows unread watched threads and yes, they disappear... If I weren't trying to organize a Grado head-fi meet for Omaha on 
May 20, I wouldn't even bother!


----------



## Douger333

btw is it only me or you guys also experience this? i have to re-login every time i open the website again even though i already checklist the always sign in box

When you open head-fi, login will not say logout, but switch to another subforum and it will say logout.


----------



## DaemonSire

I'm experiencing the same thing and lots of other bugs.

First had to reset my password to log in.  Then, just now, I logged in on the front page and it said I was still logged out.  Hit the Log In button again, didn't do anything (not even show the login screen).  Then decided to go to a subforum just to browse and suddenly it said I was logged in.

This is extremely buggy and clearly was not thoroughly tested before deploying.  Even if the new format wasn't terrible (which it is!), it is still very unreliable.  Such a shame for one of the biggest sites in headphone audio.

Not to mention the mess that is the classifieds now...


----------



## HeavenNotes

Well ... now I feel fine with the change after adaptation time.  The firt time I was in shock jejejeje


----------



## ostewart

If anyone has any stock grado cups, please PM me, also I have an iPod classic to trade for some wooden ones if anyone has any.


----------



## joseph69 (Apr 28, 2017)

OK, so I came across an alternative instead of clicking on the time stamp to get to the thread like I mentioned in another post. In *"Unread Watched Threads" * there is a small dot (•) next to the unread thread you want to read, click on it and it will take you directly to the first unread post in that thread. Remember, you must be under *"Unread Watched Threads". *I've now set this page to my favorites so I can see what was posted when I go to the H-F site.

EDIT: To get to *"Unread Watched Threads"* click on *"Unread"* in the upper right hand corner.


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> So do you mean you want to re-cable your GH1 for portable use?
> Or do you want to balance them with a 4-pin male XLR?
> 
> 8-Conductor Cable:
> ...


Hey @joseph69 is this right? Do I join a + and negative lead to each pin?


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> Hey @joseph69 is this right? Do I join a + and negative lead to each pin?


Hold on! 
I Don't know what happened with this post?
Below (in red) is the correct wiring for an 8-conductor cable.

Pin #-1 gets the 2 Left positive wires. 
Pin #-2 gets the 2 Left negative wires.
Pin #-3 gets the 2 Right positive wires
Pin #-4 gets the 2 right negative wires.
*You'll be joining 2 positives and 2 negatives (L/R) to each lead.*

Please disregard that post…I don't know what happened with it, but it is no longer correct.


----------



## wormsdriver (Apr 28, 2017)

@joseph69 thanks for clarifying things up for me. I thought it looked odd so thought I'd ask first. Now I only need to know how to wire the remaining 6.3mm jack to a female 4 pin xlr for an adapter...


----------



## ruhenheiM

this might be help
https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/balanced-xlr-conversion-howto-grado-gs1000.431493/


----------



## wormsdriver

@ruhenheiM I read that one last night. Great tutorial but it's for a double 3 pin xlr's termination


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> @joseph69 thanks for clarifying things up for me. I thought it looked odd so thought I'd ask first. Now I only need to know how to wire the remaining 6.3mm jack to a female 4 pin xlr for an adapter…



2 Left positive wires go to the *T*ip.
2 Right positive wires go to the *R*ing.
4 Ground wires go to the *S*leeve.

Wire your 4-pin XLR the same as before.

Pin #-1 gets the 2 Left positive wires.
Pin #-2 gets the 2 Left negative wires.
Pin #-3 gets the 2 Right positive wires
Pin #-4 gets the 2 right negative wires.

How are you making out?


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> 2 Left positive wires go to the *T*ip.
> 2 Right positive wires go to the *R*ing.
> 4 Ground wires go to the *S*leeve.
> 
> ...


I terminated my ps1k already (thanks for the help!).

I tried doing the adapter but not sure how to match up the negative wires to L and R? I'm using the remaining piece of 8 conductor cable with the stock Grado 6.3mm TRS on one end. When I put the multimeter leads on one positive and then on the negative,  all the negative wires are active since they are all connected to the sleeve. 

How the heck do I determine which are the negative L and negative R wires!? Lol


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> I terminated my ps1k already (thanks for the help!).
> 
> I tried doing the adapter but not sure how to match up the negative wires to L and R? I'm using the remaining piece of 8 conductor cable with the stock Grado 6.3mm TRS on one end. When I put the multimeter leads on one positive and then on the negative,  all the negative wires are active since they are all connected to the sleeve.
> 
> How the heck do I determine which are the negative L and negative R wires!? Lol


The RIGHT channel are the 2 POSITIVE WHITE wires which go to the TIP so you should read continuity between the TIP and the 2 WHITE wires. 

The LEFT channel are the 2 POSITIVE RED wires which go to the RING so you should read continuity between the RING and the 2 RED wires.

The NEGATIVE (ground) wires are the remaining 4 BLUE wires which go to the SLEEVE. (No need to sort them out they ALL go to the SLEEVE). You should read continuity between the SLEEVE and the 4 BLUE wires.


----------



## ostewart (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Dillan




----------



## Dillan

This thing is truly truly special. 2 Grado drivers in each ear cup, a total of 4 Grado speakers. I'll go into more details later, but holy moly the bass..


----------



## joseph69

Dillan said:


> This thing is truly truly special. 2 Grado drivers in each ear cup, a total of 4 Grado speakers. I'll go into more details later, but holy moly the bass..


I believe I remember seeing the Spirit Labs cups a while back, but I didn't know they held 2 drivers each.


----------



## wormsdriver

@joseph69 thanks again. I'll give it a go tomorrow night when I should have some time. I should be getting the Ragnarok by Monday so the ps1k are ready and waiting; )


Dillan said:


>


wholly mother of schiit, that thing looks like it's ready to go to war! Nice!
Let us know how it sounds!


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> @joseph69 thanks again. I'll give it a go tomorrow night when I should have some time. I should be getting the Ragnarok by Monday so the ps1k are ready and waiting; )


Great, can't wait to hear how you like the balanced PS1K!


----------



## ruhenheiM (Apr 30, 2017)

joseph69 said:


> I believe I remember seeing the Spirit Labs cups a while back, but I didn't know they held 2 drivers each.



yea. i thought they were like another modders. i have no idea they make it as 2 way drivers




i didn't know their flagship cartridge priced at $3500
http://www.4ourears.net/Grado_statement_2_phono_cartridge_p/4e-statstat2pc.htm
http://blog.gradolabs.com/grado-sta...il&utm_term=0_39433dd0c5-661812139f-189523785


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> yea. i thought they were like another nodders. i have no idea they make it as 2 way drivers


Can't wait to hear more about these.


----------



## AWS Soul

wormsdriver said:


> Lol, I was just about to post a new thread and title it "help me find the Grado fan club thread, I'm lost!"
> 
> Damn this new update sucks balls right now. Hope they iron out all the wrinkles!


Yep ,  just took me a while to find the Grado fan club ,  dang i preferred the old site


----------



## Dillan

First let me say I much preferred the old site.. so much so that I think I will be posting less and less on the forums.  But anyway..

In regards to the spirit labs twin pulse headphone:

Yes it is two Grado drivers in each earcup which is probably the first time anyone has ever done that. I was actually pretty surprised that would even work.. the fact that they did that along with the cool looking design itself made me want to buy a pair. I haven't heard anyone really talking about spirit labs and I wasn't sure if it was a good thing or a bad thing. I don't think they are popular here in America, but maybe in Italy (where they're built) or other parts of Europe they are more distinguished. 

So I have been listening for about two days now and man oh man I cannot put them down. First off, they definitely have more bass _by far_ than any Grado headphone out there - at least that I have heard. They aren't vibrating my eyeballs, but it is a pretty prominent presence, especially compared side to side to my Grados. The mids seem slightly scooped but still enjoyable and almost has this dry sound to it. The highs are typical signature Grado, if not even more sparkly. By reading this you can probably tell they lean towards a V shaped sound and you are definitely right! This makes them the most "fun" sounding of all my headphones by far. (but something that can be tiring)

Personally I think the obvious elements with these are these three things.. wide soundstage, big bass presence and sparkly/accentuated treble. I didn't mention the soundstage until now, but one word to describe it would definitely be WIDE. I haven't yet put it side by side to my 800S, which I am sure the 800S probably still has the bigger soundstage.. but at the very least I think the twin pulse sounds quite natural and not artificially large in its soundstage. Great imaging too.

I mentioned the big bass, but I didn't comment on quality. The quality itself of the bass is good too. I think around 75 to 175 hertz it is just glaringly obvious that these can pack a punch. The quality itself in the bass department seems about a 6.8/10 where as a 10 is perfect. Don't expect basshead level bass without EQ, but again.. compared to all other Grado headphones it completely has about 5 levels above them in quantity. 

Before I get ahead of myself and write a full on review.. I better stop now before I end up sitting here too long and giving you guys a book to read lol Not to mention it has only been two days so who knows how they will sound, both subjectively and after the diaphragms burn in and loosens up a tad. But yea.. all I can say right now is - V shaped fun signature with respectable soundstage and pretty decent bass quality with a lot of quantity.


----------



## jeffhawke

The owner of Spirit Labs is an Italian sound engineer who lives just outside Italy's Motown, Torino. He is extremely competent and VERY particular with his work. Unfortunately, he is not fluent in English, and neither are the people who work for him. I've had quite a good interaction with him so far as I speak fluent Italian (my Mom's from Milan), but I haven't met him in person yet. I will most likely next week, as I'm going to be in Milan and I plan to go and check out his production line, which is mostly Grado or Beyer based, with major mods. You can check out his stuff here, as long as you don't mind the English, as I said before: www.spiritlabsheadphones.com


----------



## wormsdriver

Thanks for the sound impressions @Dillan 

Have you ever heard the ps1000? Looks like the spirit labs top headphone might be geared towards the ps1000 by what you described. Fun sounding, boosted bass, sparkly treble...


----------



## Dillan

Yea I have heard the PS1000 and love it. It actually reminds me of a more musical version of the P1000. More bass and more treble and overall more fun sounding, at the cost of being more fatiguing. I think if you love the P1000 then you will most likely love the twin pulse - ESPECIALLY if paired with a tube amp I imagine. I can't stop choosing it over the others when I go to listen to music haha Some of that is new toy syndrome though. I think they did a super great job with this one.

Oh and it just dawned on me that thats also another reason they aren't popular here.. the owner and staff do not speak English haha Luckily I used Etsy for my communication and purchase which has a built in translator and I definitely recommend using the Etsy website if you want to buy any of his products as it auto translates to your native language and does a pretty good job as well.

Overall I feel like the price to performance ratio is out of this world for the twin pulse. I encourage anyone who likes a fun sound and like the idea of a PS1000 on crack to give them a try. If you do plan to buy one I would be very interested in your thoughts so keep us all in the loop! I will post a more informative review once I break these in and do some more listening. I _really _want to try these with tubes. The owner told me they aren't even close to their full potential until they've had about 30 hours on them. I suppose having 4 speakers instead of two to loosen up would make even more of a difference. So far these are super cool though!


----------



## wormsdriver

Bah! this damn site is not letting me "like" or "quote" any posts again! 

Anywho, @Dillan that does sound like something I would enjoy! I demoed the iFi micro idsd BL which had a treble booster and bass booster (i forgot what ifi call these switches). I actually did like listening to the PS1000 with both of these switches engaged which made the ps1k even more airier and expanded the soundstage and the bass booster is also very well done imo, fun sounding indeed! :thumsup:


----------



## wormsdriver

BTW, I saw this a couple days ago, thought I would posted here in case anybody missed it:  https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/t...the-first-post.692119/page-1591#post-13460657


----------



## MinaZuki KoYoru

Dillan said:


>


wow, it looks so wonderful!


----------



## ruhenheiM

@jeffhawke
thanks for the link!
ahhh i see.they have few version of their grado mods.the one that always came up on ebay is the MMXVI series

@Dillan
for grado mods i think they're the first one utilising two way drivers but not in headphone world though
do you know which drivers they're using for their mods? is it grado driver or their using third party drivers? because i think for MMXVI they're mention using sr80 drivers on their ebay page
and how they put the two drivers in that cup? if the cup size similar to the ps1000/ps1000e i don't think there's enough room for that.don't tell me they using concentric drivers. and what kind of crossover? if you could post a picture of inside the cup.that would be very nice.

to be honest i'm really sceptic but if it's turn out just like their advertising.this could be really nice finding.congrats man!


----------



## ruhenheiM

wormsdriver said:


> BTW, I saw this a couple days ago, thought I would posted here in case anybody missed it:  https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/t...the-first-post.692119/page-1591#post-13460657



i see.yea i remember that very well from vbulletin to huddler. it was sucks and i stop following head-fi for a few years but time is change. after few years i came back to head-fi again even started made id user and started posting. hopefully this one not required a lot of time to get better. i have to say this one also suck but not really that bad comparing to the older transition. but i think head-fi really lost a lot of traction right now. anyway it could've done better but there are progress for sure and that's good


----------



## JoeDoe

Hey hey GFC! Finally able to log back on! Woof!

Have I missed anything?!


----------



## ruhenheiM

okay so it's not concentric drivers.and i don't see any crossover. i still wondering how they put those seem like a normal size of grado drivers into a cup




JoeDoe said:


> Hey hey GFC! Finally able to log back on! Woof!
> 
> Have I missed anything?!




other than how people do not like the new website because of the bugs, hard to navigate and that spirit labs stuff. you're not missing much


----------



## ostewart

ruhenheiM said:


> okay so it's not concentric drivers.and i don't see any crossover. i still wondering how they put those seem like a normal size of grado drivers into a cup
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See that to me screams phase issues and distortion, one driver behind the other? very odd.... Only works with hybrid designs where the BA driver doesn't get in the way usually.... Having 2 of the same driver, one behind the other I wouldn't think is a great idea, just my opinion anyway.


----------



## jeffhawke (May 1, 2017)

@Dillan
for grado mods i think they're the first one utilising two way drivers but not in headphone world though
do you know which drivers they're using for their mods? is it grado driver or their using third party drivers? because i think for MMXVI they're mention using sr80 drivers on their ebay page
and how they put the two drivers in that cup? if the cup size similar to the ps1000/ps1000e i don't think there's enough room for that.don't tell me they using concentric drivers. and what kind of crossover? if you could post a picture of inside the cup.that would be very nice.

to be honest i'm really sceptic but if it's turn out just like their advertising.this could be really nice finding.congrats man![/QUOTE]

You may check their FB page, they describe the construction details of the Twin Pulse in Italian, but with great pix! They also modded my Fostex TH500RP with amazing results: you can read my review here https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/fostex-th500rp.20398/


----------



## ruhenheiM

ostewart said:


> See that to me screams phase issues and distortion, one driver behind the other? very odd.... Only works with hybrid designs where the BA driver doesn't get in the way usually.... Having 2 of the same driver, one behind the other I wouldn't think is a great idea, just my opinion anyway.



for a moment i'm thinking concentric drivers,that's probably the only way to utilise 2 way drivers into small cup until i found out that picture.anyway since i don't see any crossover from that picture.it could be they utilise each driver as full range right? since it stated the impedance double at 64ohm on their website

@Jeff
thanks.i'm looking at their facebook page right now.still scrolling it down


----------



## ruhenheiM

i think they literally just stacking the drivers


----------



## 93EXCivic (May 1, 2017)

ruhenheiM said:


> for a moment i'm thinking concentric drivers,that's probably the only way to utilise 2 way drivers into small cup until i found out that picture.anyway since i don't see any crossover from that picture.it could be they utilise each driver as full range right? since it stated the impedance double at 64ohm on their website



If they are 64ohm I am guessing they are using the two drivers in series. Interesting.

It looks like an isobaric subwoofer with a cone to magnet setup. http://www.vueaudio.com/isobaric-subwoofer-design/


----------



## ruhenheiM

yea.he did mention about isobaric design on his facebook page


----------



## ostewart

93EXCivic said:


> If they are 64ohm I am guessing they are using the two drivers in series. Interesting.
> 
> It looks like an isobaric subwoofer with a cone to magnet setup. http://www.vueaudio.com/isobaric-subwoofer-design/



Doesn't seem like a great design, and it's usually only used in Subwoofer designs (2nd link):

https://jlaudio.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/204374170-Isobaric-Enclosure-Types

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/multi-way/154907-isobaric-loading-midrange-problems.html


----------



## ruhenheiM (May 1, 2017)

yes usually using in subwoofer design. but there is linn isobarik. although i'm not sure if they only using the isobaric principle to their woofer or through out all mid and tweeter


----------



## Dillan

I tried getting this sort of information before making my purchase but it was really hard as he didn't speak english at all and the more technical he got, the harder it was for Etsys auto translator to make it readable to me. The impedance is in fact doubled from normal Grado headphone and I kept pushing to find out exactly which driver they use but he kept telling me all SR series Grado use the exact same driver and said the only difference is the "tuning" which is basically just location and size of holes. I kind of got the impression that he ordered straight from the manufacturer that Grado uses and ordered the exact same driver that they use for their SR series and did all the tuning themselves. 

I would've thought it was near impossible to stack the speakers like that without a huge amount of distortion.. they may measure with quite a bit actually, I would love to see some full on real world measurements. To my ears though I don't hear much distortion at all because pretty much the whole sound is masked by the emphasized upper frequencies. I think the mid bass is a lot more present than the sub bass too now that I have listened to it more. I did some direct side by side comparisons to the 800S and the twin pulse has slightly less wide soundstage and much less length/depth in stage/imaging. Honestly what drove me to buying these was just the mystery behind it and after listening, it just kind of creates even more mystery because the sound is super unique and exciting. Accuracy vs 800S wasn't insanely far off honestly, 800S is definitely more accurate and has much better imaging, but I would at least say they are comparable and the twin pulse still impressed me in that regard. The first thing I noticed when swapping back and forth was the punchiness and exciting sound of the twin pulse.. insanely dynamic and fun to listen to. 

It is a headphone I LOVE to pair with a rock song or electronic song or anything upbeat and exciting and it makes for kind of an insane experience haha Extremely fun headphone, but yes it does get tiring and a little *much* after about an hour or so of listening. Like I said.. PS1000 on crack.

Oh and the cups are machined custom aluminum, not a complete replica of the PS1000, they're slightly bigger for sure.


----------



## HungryPanda

iems use dual push/pull drivers, perhaps they work similar. http://sea.audio-technica.com/ckr/interview_02.html explains it all


----------



## XLR8

What's happened to these forums? 
All my grado subscribed threads gone...


----------



## joseph69 (May 2, 2017)

XLR8 said:


> What's happened to these forums?
> All my grado subscribed threads gone...


Click on "Uread" in the upper right hand corner…it will take you to your "Uread Subscribed Threads". On the same page below your unread threads, you will see " Show All Subscribed Threads".


----------



## DavidA

joseph69 said:


> Click on "Uread" in the upper right hand corner…it will take you to your "Uread Subscribed Threads". On the same page below your unread threads, you will see " Show All Subscribed Threads".



There is a "all" there now next to the "Subscriptions: unread" so you don't have to go to the bottom of your "unread" list


----------



## joseph69

DavidA said:


> There is a "all" there now next to the "Subscriptions: unread" so you don't have to go to the bottom of your "unread" list


I know, but I think he was looking for his "unread" threads specifically. I just mentioned that all of his subscribed threads were below the unread.


----------



## XLR8 (May 3, 2017)

Thank you gentleman.  Had to go desktop,  as mobile is all over the place.  I can't like on mobile keeps coming up with error.


----------



## Dillan

Does it randomly log you guys out ever? It does that to me all the time, especially on desktop.


----------



## wormsdriver

^^ yep, same here


----------



## HungryPanda

Doesn't happen to me unless I hit home button but soon as I go back to forums I am logged in


----------



## DaemonSire

Dillan said:


> Does it randomly log you guys out ever? It does that to me all the time, especially on desktop.



When you log in, check off the "Stay logged in" checkbox.  That seemed to help for me.


----------



## ruhenheiM

HungryPanda said:


> Doesn't happen to me unless I hit home button but soon as I go back to forums I am logged in


same here


----------



## ruhenheiM (May 4, 2017)

whattttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt









https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/fujiya-headphone-spring-festival-2017-show-report.846589/

anybody at  japan festival could give some impression???


----------



## ostewart

Woodies (SR60e drivers) next to try G Cush pads at work tomorrow and demo against the GS2000






plenty of bass here... the SR60e comes with holes in the felt already (2)


----------



## ruhenheiM

nice!

sr60e out from the box already with 2 vent holes?


----------



## ostewart

ruhenheiM said:


> nice!
> 
> sr60e out from the box already with 2 vent holes?



That's correct:


----------



## ruhenheiM

i see.i did not expect that. that's actually what the modders do to their original sr series. 2 vent holes and blue tack. now i'm curious how the other drivers look? 


i could see you liberated your drivers. i assume it is in full woody then


----------



## ostewart

ruhenheiM said:


> i see.i did not expect that. that's actually what the modders do to their original sr series. 2 vent holes and blue tack. now i'm curious how the other drivers look?
> 
> 
> i could see you liberated your drivers. i assume it is in full woody then



Sure is 

the original were like this:


----------



## DavidA (May 5, 2017)

ruhenheiM said:


> i see.i did not expect that. that's actually what the modders do to their original sr series. 2 vent holes and blue tack. now i'm curious how the other drivers look?
> 
> 
> i could see you liberated your drivers. i assume it is in full woody then



My RS2e and SR225e also came with the same two vents opened



the black goop is also standard.


----------



## ruhenheiM

hahahaha that's great. i'm curious about their sr series drivers.how much change did they make, i thought the difference pretty much just chamber cup. until i saw ostewart pics. because i have sr60(first generation) and it just normal drivers no vent no blue tack.same as sr80.sr325i gold has blue tack, i forgot did they have vent holes or not.but the upper series on first generation, they pretty much have vent holes and blue tack for sure

so i was wrong, grado actually did some efforts there  than just redesign cup and put new label on it


http://av.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/1057804.html
it is still prototype
Product specification: To be determined for prototype
Estimated market price: around 300,000 yen(DAMN!!!!!)
Release date: scheduled for around July(!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## 67flieger

ruhenheiM said:


> http://av.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/1057804.html
> it is still prototype
> Product specification: To be determined for prototype
> Estimated market price: around 300,000 yen(DAMN!!!!!)
> Release date: scheduled for around July(!!!!!!!!!!!!!)



Converted to US dollars, that price is over $2600.


----------



## ruhenheiM

67flieger said:


> Converted to US dollars, that price is over $2600.


i know. that's really expensive but that's like the japan street price(most of the time it is more expensive compare to us msrp) and it is still estimated price.hopefully the msrp way below that figures


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Quick update from work, G pads are a no go on the Woodied SR60e, still too bright. I'm using reversed quarter modded HD414 pads and that's working well for now.

Also reduced the amount of dynamat type stuff on my drivers, after reading it was making some peoples sound more congested, I now have 2 small strips on the back of the magnet, and it has made a small difference (slightly more air, tad less bass) which is what I wanted.

These really are fun to mod and play about with.


----------



## ruhenheiM (May 5, 2017)

i can't say about sr60e. but i'm not a fans of g pad in woody sr60.for the bright sound, if i remember correctly if you want to use g pad for sr60-125 you need to put distancer on your woodie cup.it helps to balancing out the sound but you need to do some vent holes to accommodate the bass

for the bluetack i also just put it on the back of the magnet just small strips. one thing i notice immediately from this mod is good control/handling sound.not sure how to put it in more accurate term.

i have a chance to listen sr60e few months ago.it is still great sounding headphone.although it didn't impress me that much but the potential is still there.however there is big problem with low end grado especially in current currency.in us market it is probably still the best budget out there.but for different market when grado headphone priced well above the msrp. it really become difficult to recommend this one unless that person really into grado sound or into rock/metal


----------



## joseph69 (May 5, 2017)

http://av.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/1057804.html
it is still prototype
Product specification: To be determined for prototype
Estimated market price: around 300,000 yen(DAMN!!!!!)
Release date: scheduled for around July(!!!!!!!!!!!!!)[/QUOTE
This estimate is much more than I would have expected.


----------



## ruhenheiM

i know.hopefully the estimate price is not accurate.but considering ps1000 price is gs1000+rs1.and the estimated price for ps2000e is around 2600.thats like ps1000+gs1000.it's...


----------



## Lavakugel

Hi

Is there a sound difference between RS1i and RS1 buttoned?


----------



## XLR8

ostewart said:


> Woodies (SR60e drivers) next to try G Cush pads at work tomorrow and demo against the GS2000
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What a beautiful pair of modded Grado's.
Lovely.


----------



## DavidA

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Quick update from work, G pads are a no go on the Woodied SR60e, still too bright. I'm using reversed quarter modded HD414 pads and that's working well for now.
> 
> Also reduced the amount of dynamat type stuff on my drivers, after reading it was making some peoples sound more congested, I now have 2 small strips on the back of the magnet, and it has made a small difference (slightly more air, tad less bass) which is what I wanted.
> 
> These really are fun to mod and play about with.



Is the G pad you tried the $45 Grado OEM?  I one pair of the OEM Grado G pads but have found it less comfortable than the cheap ebay ones.  You might want to try the cheaper $5-6/pair ebay ones, might need to get a few pairs since the QC on them is not perfect but they are a little more comfortable since the foam is softer, they also increase the sound stage and bass for me.


----------



## whirlwind

Lavakugel said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there a sound difference between RS1i and RS1 buttoned?



Yes, the RS1 buttoned has a little more laid back high end of the spectrum...then there is the smaller cable, that IMO, is a big plus...some may disagree.

I think most probably like the RS1i better, but I prefer the earlier RS1


----------



## ostewart

XLR8 said:


> What a beautiful pair of modded Grado's.
> Lovely.





DavidA said:


> Is the G pad you tried the $45 Grado OEM?  I one pair of the OEM Grado G pads but have found it less comfortable than the cheap ebay ones.  You might want to try the cheaper $5-6/pair ebay ones, might need to get a few pairs since the QC on them is not perfect but they are a little more comfortable since the foam is softer, they also increase the sound stage and bass for me.



@XLR8  Thanks, I do like them  But they would look better with black pads I think.

@DavidA That's true, I forgot to say they were not original Grado ones, they were aftermarket that are softer and more comfortable. I think Bowls would sound best but I don't have any and they are pricey here in the UK (can get them through work for cheaper hopefully).


----------



## Lavakugel

whirlwind said:


> Yes, the RS1 buttoned has a little more laid back high end of the spectrum...then there is the smaller cable, that IMO, is a big plus...some may disagree.
> 
> I think most probably like the RS1i better, but I prefer the earlier RS1



Please show me a picture of your vintage RS1 buttoned? How much are they sold for?


----------



## ecmfidelity

Lavakugel said:


> Please show me a picture of your vintage RS1 buttoned? How much are they sold for?








https://www.instagram.com/p/BTwjHOwhf3M/

Not sure if this photo on my dear buttoned RS1 will work. I think I am too newbie to be allowed to post images, or it's the evil ghosts of the new site...  I like this classic RS1 better than RS1i and RS1e, I owned both. Now listening to Steve Strauss "Just Like Love" on my classic RS1. Pure magic. The Guitar...


----------



## whirlwind (May 6, 2017)

Lavakugel said:


> Please show me a picture of your vintage RS1 buttoned? How much are they sold for?




The price will vary on how old it is, and what condition it is in....I believe mine are semi-vintage....small cable, metal rod tips instead of rubber, square rods, no serial number on the cups.

Some others here have the older vintage model.
















Use mine for blues & classic rock


----------



## ruhenheiM

i think both are classic.the vintage is this one










the easiest way to differentiate from others just look at the both end of the letters.if it's aligned.you got a vintage rs1.depend if it's A or B, i think that's more about which wooden box you get. for the price. classic's price range pretty much just like second rs1. the vintage.it's really vary


----------



## whirlwind (May 6, 2017)

There use to be an RS1 version guide here...but i can't search these forums very well with the new format.

it was broken down very well....maybe someone else will be able to find it.

wormsdriver may have it bookmarked.


----------



## joseph69

I came up with this page.


----------



## ruhenheiM

whirlwind said:


> There use to be an RS1 version guide here...but i can't search these forums very well with the new format.
> 
> it was broken down very well....maybe someone else will be able to find it.
> 
> wormsdriver may have it bookmarked.


do you mean this one?

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/c...f-the-rs1-your-guide-work-in-progress.420092/


----------



## whirlwind

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/c...r-guide-work-in-progress.420092/#post-5612882

Ha, never mind....you found it


----------



## ostewart

Bit of 30 Seconds To Mars on vinyl on a Sunday morning


----------



## XLR8 (May 8, 2017)

Aside from size increase,  has the diaphragm of grado drivers changed dramatically between Joseph's black star design and John's dome design? 

Furthermore,  is the driver cellulose and has the voice coil ever changed since the e series has the larger sized driver and more punched holes in felt, but essentially the same as i series. 

I think they are Japanese made drivers but would be interesting to see the details of the evolution of grado drivers pros/cons of each.


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> There use to be an RS1 version guide here...but i can't search these forums very well with the new format.
> 
> it was broken down very well....maybe someone else will be able to find it.
> 
> wormsdriver may have it bookmarked.


Ha, I see I'm a BIT late to respond, this damned site didn't notify me on the new posts.   I swear I keep checking for any new posts... didn't see any till now which is a couple days too late 

yeah, I should have it bookmarked somewhere in my Grado bookmarks


----------



## ruhenheiM

XLR8 said:


> Aside from size increase,  has the diaphragm of grado drivers changed dramatically between Joseph's black star design and John's dome design?
> 
> Furthermore,  is the driver cellulose and has the voice coil ever changed since the e series has the larger sized driver and more punched holes in felt, but essentially the same as i series.
> 
> I think they are Japanese made drivers but would be interesting to see the details of the evolution of grado drivers pros/cons of each.





based on the photos, it's looks different.so i supposed it changed from joe design to john design

not sure.but they still using mylar for diaphragm as far as i know.maybe they made some some change in voice coil or magnet.but i don't know no one really check it

the joe driver allegedly was japanese made and based on john/jonathan claim their drivers are brooklyn made. i just wonder do the current grado drivers capable to produce neutral sound or "technically better" or whatever or its has grado sound because of the limitation of the drivers not because of the tuning


----------



## AWS Soul

ostewart said:


> @XLR8  Thanks, I do like them  But they would look better with black pads I think.
> 
> @DavidA That's true, I forgot to say they were not original Grado ones, they were aftermarket that are softer and more comfortable. I think Bowls would sound best but I don't have any and they are pricey here in the UK (can get them through work for cheaper hopefully).


I've got spare official L pads (bowls) , i don't use them .   I'm in the U.K so i'll post you a pair for free if you really need them and are strapped for cash.


----------



## ostewart

AWS Soul said:


> I've got spare official L pads (bowls) , i don't use them .   I'm in the U.K so i'll post you a pair for free if you really need them and are strapped for cash.



I have messaged you, such a kind gesture, one of the reasons Head-Fi is a great place, but it's an offer I cannot accept as there will be people in more need than me, I will be able to afford a pair soon don't worry.

Thank you!


----------



## joseph69

Kind of dead over on the GH threads, so I figured I'd post a quick comment here about the GH1 & GH2 with their "stock" stock L cushions. My GH1 have 100+hrs on them and my GH2 aren't very far behind due to burning them in while not listening. I feel the GH1 bass presence is more controlled and natural than the GH2. The GH2 bass seems it may be drowning out some detail/clarity which makes the GH1 sound more balanced. Keep in mind that I'm not switching between the two, I'm listening to one each night and these are just some quick notes on what I'm hearing between the two.


----------



## MacedonianHero

joseph69 said:


> Kind of dead over on the GH threads, so I figured I'd post a quick comment here about the GH1 & GH2 with their "stock" stock L cushions. My GH1 have 100+hrs on them and my GH2 aren't very far behind due to burning them in while not listening. I feel the GH1 bass presence is more controlled and natural than the GH2. The GH2 bass seems it may be drowning out some detail/clarity which makes the GH1 sound more balanced. Keep in mind that I'm not switching between the two, I'm listening to one each night and these are just some quick notes on what I'm hearing between the two.



Funny you'd post this today Joseph...finally got to hear the GH-2 today and I agree with your assessment of the bass on the GH-2...it did bleed into the mids. This might be the bassiest Grado I've heard actually. But it did retain a lot of that Grado house sound as well.


----------



## joseph69

MacedonianHero said:


> Funny you'd post this today Joseph...finally got to hear the GH-2 today and I agree with your assessment of the bass on the GH-2...it did bleed into the mids. This might be the bassiest Grado I've heard actually. But it did retain a lot of that Grado house sound as well.


What a coincidence.
Yes, they do retain the Grado house sound and are a very nice sounding headphone.


----------



## Astral Abyss

joseph69 said:


> What a coincidence.
> Yes, they do retain the Grado house sound and are a very nice sounding headphone.



I tried my GH2 with the G cushions for the first time last night.  It clears up some of that bass bleeding into the mids that you mentioned.  I actually think it makes them a bit brighter as well, where I felt the opposite with the G cushions on the GH1.


----------



## DavidA

Astral Abyss said:


> I tried my GH2 with the G cushions for the first time last night.  It clears up some of that bass bleeding into the mids that you mentioned.  I actually think it makes them a bit brighter as well, where I felt the opposite with the G cushions on the GH1.



The G pads you are using are the OEM ones?  Have you tried the Earzonk G pads or any of the cheap ones from ebay?  I have one pair of original Grado G pads but don't use them since the foam is a bit harder than the Earzonk and cheap ones from ebay and the OEM pads do kill some of the bass with my RS2e, Ypsilon and Nhoord custom builds while the Earzonk and cheap ebay pads enhance the bass and are a little more comfortable for me.


----------



## ruhenheiM

man... is it me or they change the website looks again? this one kinda ugly and the font way too small


----------



## DavidA

ruhenheiM said:


> man... is it me or they change the website looks again? this one kinda ugly and the font way too small



It was "updated" again, some good changes, some not so good, LOL


----------



## joseph69

Astral Abyss said:


> I tried my GH2 with the G cushions for the first time last night.  It clears up some of that bass bleeding into the mids that you mentioned.  I actually think it makes them a bit brighter as well, where I felt the opposite with the G cushions on the GH1.


I really enjoyed my GH1 w/Grado G cushions and this is actually the longest I've listened to them with the stock L cushions. I was thinking I might enjoy the GH2 w/Grado G cushions even more due to them having more bass presence. I'm absolutely going to try the G but I want to get more anted with them in their stock form.



ruhenheiM said:


> man... is it me or they change the website looks again? this one kinda ugly and the font way too small


 Yes, it was revised again, but I feel for the better due to having the "fixed header" again like the old platform.


----------



## ruhenheiM

DavidA said:


> It was "updated" again, some good changes, some not so good, LOL


yea.i'm glad i don't really surf that deep in the previous version. so not wasting any learning curve here 




joseph69 said:


> I really enjoyed my GH1 w/Grado G cushions and this is actually the longest I've listened to them with the stock L cushions. I was thinking I might enjoy the GH2 w/Grado G cushions even more due to them having more bass presence. I'm absolutely going to try the G but I want to get more anted with them in their stock form.
> 
> Yes, it was revised again, but I feel for the better due to having the "fixed header" again like the old platform.


so i think you prefer gh1 to gh2 in stock form based on your previous comment about the bass of gh2. how about the bass quality is it better?good?same? or is it merely just more bass quantity

i can't really tell for this one i haven't really check the whole thing.but it's kinda generic look and the menu tab seems really crowded.and i notice there's some kind of new notification just like in facebook


----------



## joseph69 (May 9, 2017)

ruhenheiM said:


> so i think you prefer gh1 to gh2 in stock form based on your previous comment about the bass of gh2. how about the bass quality is it better?good?same? or is it merely just more bass quantity
> 
> i can't really tell for this one i haven't really check the whole thing.but it's kinda generic look and the menu tab seems really crowded.and i notice there's some kind of new notification just like in facebook


I thinking I prefer the bass quality of the GH1 so far. As of now, the bass quality of the GH2 seems a bit bloomy, but this could very well change with more burn-in.

By the way, you can turn off the "Alerts" you're talking about if you wish by hovering over your username to the left of the envelope icon and clicking on "Alert Preferences".


----------



## swspiers

joseph69 said:


> I thinking I prefer the bass quality of the GH1 so far. As of now, the bass quality of the GH2 seems a bit bloomy, but this could very well change with more burn-in.
> 
> By the way, you can turn off the "Alerts" you're talking about if you wish by hovering over your username to the left of the envelope icon and clicking on "Alert Preferences".



"Bloomy bass" in a Grado doesn't sound like a bad thing.  I can feel myself getting tempted...


----------



## joseph69

swspiers said:


> "Bloomy bass" in a Grado doesn't sound like a bad thing.  I can feel myself getting tempted...


Less controlled and not as tight is what I should have said than the GH1.


----------



## HungryPanda

I just got my head around the new site and bang. At least it is much better on mobile devices


----------



## Cephan

Hey, Grado fans! I was at a local audio store yesterday and was able to audition quite a few from the Grado line. I have only bought IEMs so far and have yet to dabble in headphones. So when the salesperson offered a test drive, I figured why not. Here are some non-audiophile, amateurish thoughts I wanted to share about them.

80i - First one I tried. He plugged it to an expensive-looking tube amp (looked to be about 8-10 tubes) and CD player playing the blues. Voice was clear but there were extremely sharp moments. I had to turn down the volume several times. Didn’t finish the song and asked if there was another pair that wouldn’t hurt my ears as much.

RS2 - Bright but much easier to listen to. Very clear and detailed. Treble and mids sounded well balanced. Bass was lighter than I was used to but it wasn’t anemic in any way. I wanted to test them with some music I normally listen to so I plugged it into my old Galaxy S3. Surprisingly, it was easy to drive and sounded good so the rest of my time demoing was from my phone. (Realistically, I don’t have plans on getting an amp so any headphones or IEMs that don’t require one is a plus in my book. If it sounds fine on the phone, it will be fine on my computer and mp3 player, too, which is how I’ll be listening to them.)

60e - Salesperson said a gentleman that was in the store earlier preferred this over all of the others. I thought it had a flatter sound. Bass seemed to be raised up the the level of the treble and mids. Overall it sounded muffled and it seemed to lack a clear sound. Part of that may be because I had just listened to the the reference headphones. I skimmed through a few more songs but it still didn’t excite me.

125e - Sounded similar to the 60e but perhaps slightly less bass and a bit more clarity? That was my first thought but as I continued to listen, I couldn’t really tell. I felt the same way about them though, unexciting.

225e - Similar to the RS2, nice treble and mids. I liked it and listened to several songs.

325e - At first it sounded similar to the 60e and 125e but as I listened it definitely had more clarity. I also want to say there was something about the midrange the 60e and 125e were missing. The bass was tight and punchy. It sounded similar to my Etymotic HF5 but more lively. There was something very engaging with the sound so I took my time with this one, too.

I felt both the 225e and 325e were the best in my price range but that extra something in the mids gave the 325e the nod. I hadn’t realized I was there for nearly an hour and a half so I thanked the salesperson for his time and went to get a late lunch.

So I’ve been reading up on Grados. The only thing I knew about them prior were they were really bright to the point of being ear-piercing, they had no bass, and they were good for rock. The 80i were just as ear-bleedingly advertised but my ears were fine with the rest of the line. There was more bass than I expected. Most complaints turned out to be about the sub bass, which I agree was lacking but not necessarily non-existent.

Also, some say there’s not much difference between the 225e and 325e. Might as well pick the 225e and save $100. Better yet, go with the 60e and save a couple hundred because there’s hardly any difference. Personally, I thought they all sounded different, not vast but noticeable enough to strongly consider the 325e despite the higher price.

I’m really tempted to go back in a month or so and try them all out again to see how my initial impressions compare, and perhaps to make a purchase. Sorry for the long ramble but they made enough of an impression on me to post about them!


----------



## limelake

I don't find Grados bright at all. They will sound bright if fed crappy, compressed , volume leveled music. My SR60's and SR325e's are NOT bright at all. Lack of bass or sub-bass ? Nope ! Not at all ! 325's have stunning bass.


----------



## headfry

Cephan said:


> .
> 
> 325e - At first it sounded similar to the 60e and 125e but as I listened it definitely had more clarity. I also want to say there was something about the midrange the 60e and 125e were missing. The bass was tight and punchy. It sounded similar to my Etymotic HF5 but more lively. There was something very engaging with the sound so I took my time with this one, too.
> 
> ...



==============================

I really love my 325e's but only when eq'd subtly to reduce the upper mids/highs somewhat.The 225e's definitely worth a buy, 
however the 325e may be even better when setup correctly and may be worth the extra. Auditioning will tell.

at times I feel that when appropriately eq'd they come quite close to my GS1000i's, especially when their 
much, much lower price is taken into account.


----------



## DavidA

@Cephan , the 225e is the sweet spot to me in the Grado line, for me the 325e was just a touch too bright and like you found the 80i quite bright also.  One of the great things is you can mod the SR series quite easily and tune the sound a bit so to me they are quite versatile headphones.  I also have a RS2e which is one of the best Grado's IMO.  Another thing that you can do is to change the ear pads to tune the sound and for me the cheap G pads from ebay are the most comfortable.


----------



## dannyvstheworld

Cephan said:


> I felt both the 225e and 325e were the best in my price range but that extra something in the mids gave the 325e the nod. I hadn’t realized I was there for nearly an hour and a half so I thanked the salesperson for his time and went to get a late lunch.


Can't go wrong with either 225e or 325e. Even after owning 2e and 500e, I still find myself going for 225e and 325e frequently. The 225e have the transparency and intimacy which I couldn't find in 2e or 500e, and the mid of 325e is just irresistible. I'm just glad that I didn't sell my 225e and 325e.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

@Cephan - I really liked your comparison of Grados (as I have 28 models of Grados and have compared many combinations of them!).

Of the ones you list, my favorites are (in descending order) the RS2e (better than the RS2, if that is what you tried) and the SR125e (which is not quite as good to me as the SR125!).  I'm also very fond of the (gold-colored) SR325i, the brithest of the Grados (but not the same as the SR325e).

Thanks for your comparisons.


----------



## CH23

ruhenheiM said:


> man... is it me or they change the website looks again? this one kinda ugly and the font way too small


it'll work out in the end
Because it was a forced move from the old design to the new one, a lot of tweaking still has to be done...




Cephan said:


> Hey, Grado fans! I was at a local audio store yesterday and was able to audition quite a few from the Grado line. I have only bought IEMs so far and have yet to dabble in headphones. So when the salesperson offered a test drive, I figured why not. Here are some non-audiophile, amateurish thoughts I wanted to share about them.
> 
> 80i - First one I tried. He plugged it to an expensive-looking tube amp (looked to be about 8-10 tubes) and CD player playing the blues. Voice was clear but *there were extremely sharp moments*. I had to turn down the volume several times. Didn’t finish the song and asked if there was another pair that wouldn’t hurt my ears as much.
> 
> ...




I can't speak for the i or e series, but i recognise myself in this, when I just started with Grado.
First one I tried was the sr80, can't remember if i found them to be ear-piercing, but they were better with highs than the Koss Portapros i had at the time. the overall sound won me over, but i was willing to pay more for a pair of headphones.
This is when I went to demo the SR325is. too bright for my taste at the time.
They also had a discounted RS2 (buttoned), for the same price. I found this to be very bright, but had more bass, so I went with those.

Now, a few years later, I don't find the RS1 I have now all too bright, and for my IEMs I even went with something even brighter.

(will finish this later)


----------



## Cephan

limelake said:


> I don't find Grados bright at all. They will sound bright if fed crappy, compressed , volume leveled music. My SR60's and SR325e's are NOT bright at all. Lack of bass or sub-bass ? Nope ! Not at all ! 325's have stunning bass.



I prefer a warmer sound so they were high to my ears. At least I thought I preferred a warm sound. I really liked how the Grados were very crisp and clear.

I know music from my phone wasn't ideal but I wanted to be realistic on how I actually listened to music, on an unamped source. Plus, I didn't think the store would have appreciated me A-Bing their amp by clumsily plugging and unplugging back and forth.


----------



## Cephan

DavidA said:


> @Cephan , the 225e is the sweet spot to me in the Grado line, for me the 325e was just a touch too bright and like you found the 80i quite bright also.  One of the great things is you can mod the SR series quite easily and tune the sound a bit so to me they are quite versatile headphones.  I also have a RS2e which is one of the best Grado's IMO.  Another thing that you can do is to change the ear pads to tune the sound and for me the cheap G pads from ebay are the most comfortable.



I didn't notice the 325e being brighter than the 225e. When I go back for another audition, I'll have to listen carefully for that and make sure I'm fine with that extra touch of brightness. Don't want to bring home a pair that will make me wince now and then. I have a pair of HiSoundAudio Live earbuds, I love their clarity but I find them hard to use because they can get shrill at times.

I'll have to check out the Grado mod threads, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Cephan

ruthieandjohn said:


> @Cephan - I really liked your comparison of Grados (as I have 28 models of Grados and have compared many combinations of them!).
> 
> Of the ones you list, my favorites are (in descending order) the RS2e (better than the RS2, if that is what you tried) and the SR125e (which is not quite as good to me as the SR125!).  I'm also very fond of the (gold-colored) SR325i, the brithest of the Grados (but not the same as the SR325e).
> 
> Thanks for your comparisons.



I'm not trained in audio in any way but I try to be honest on what I hear. I was hoping my untrained perspective could add to the discussion in a positive manner. I was also curious to know if I was dead wrong how I perceived anything! 

I'm not sure if I listened to the RS or the RSe. I tried to remember all the model numbers and how I felt about each headphone as best as I could. I didn't think about posting here until later so I didn't take any notes while I was there. 

I've gathered the "e" models are an current change/upgrade and the "i" are discontinued except for existing stock? And that the "e" aren't as bright as the "i". I for one like the reduction in treble (the 80i made me wince) but wouldn't long time Grado fans dislike such a change?


----------



## ruhenheiM (May 10, 2017)

Cephan said:


> I'm not trained in audio in any way but I try to be honest on what I hear. I was hoping my untrained perspective could add to the discussion in a positive manner. I was also curious to know if I was dead wrong how I perceived anything!
> 
> I'm not sure if I listened to the RS or the RSe. I tried to remember all the model numbers and how I felt about each headphone as best as I could. I didn't think about posting here until later so I didn't take any notes while I was there.
> 
> I've gathered the "e" models are an current change/upgrade and the "i" are discontinued except for existing stock? And that the "e" aren't as bright as the "i". I for one like the reduction in treble (the 80i made me wince) *but wouldn't long time Grado fans dislike such a change?*




maybe. i haven't tried every model.but when i give a try sr60e, i also get the less exciting feeling from the original sr60. but i wasn't really sure and i haven't try it with different pad.i'm not saying it's worse than the original. the sr60e still a good headphone. and there's potential to mod this. but nonetheless on stock form,i think sr60 more exciting than sr60e

and when you said sr80i is bright, i don't remember that feeling at all from the original sr80. but i haven't tried any of sr80i or sr80e

after years of experience with grado,i think you just never know what you get.so if you like what you hear better stick with it.because next time there's a chance it would sound different


and if you found the treble kinda annoying.you just want it a little bit less for your taste.you might want to consider allessandro headphone.basically the same with grado just little bit different tuning. the ms2 and ms pro series have some serious fan base in asia especially in south east asia

http://alessandro-products.com/headphones-2/


----------



## tlainhart

Any recommendations for a soft, portable, protective case for GS1000/2000-style headphones?


----------



## ruhenheiM

tlainhart said:


> Any recommendations for a soft, portable, protective case for GS1000/2000-style headphones?



if i remember it correctly it.it fits gs1000i
https://jaben.com.au/products/hip-case


----------



## dr cornelius

ruthieandjohn said:


> @Cephan - I really liked your comparison of Grados (as I have 28 models of Grados and have compared many combinations of them!).
> 
> Of the ones you list, my favorites are (in descending order) the RS2e (better than the RS2, if that is what you tried) and the SR125e (which is not quite as good to me as the SR125!).  I'm also very fond of the (gold-colored) SR325i, the brithest of the Grados (but not the same as the SR325e).
> 
> Thanks for your comparisons.



My two fav’s are also the RS2e and 125e...  I liked the sound of the 325’s when I tried them, but find the wood models lighter and more comfortable...


----------



## Cephan

ruthieandjohn said:


> Of the ones you list, my favorites are (in descending order) the RS2e (better than the RS2, if that is what you tried) and the SR125e (which is not quite as good to me as the SR125!).



@ruthieandjohn Is there a reason you like the 125e over the 225e or 325e?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Yes.... SR125e sound quality is comparable, and comfort is greater, due to the flat pads.  I've never been really thrilled by either the SR225i or the SR325e (I don't have the SR225e), but I DO love the ultra-bright sound of the SR325i (the gold ones).


----------



## maddin

This is the same for me. I have the SR325i - the golden ones - since 9 years. They were my second Grados, after the SR80. And I love them. They have the best mids I have so far heard in a headphone. And their bass is less compared to the HF1 or the PS500 I have but more precise. I always thought that I should by a second pair in case they break and this was the reason I bought the SR325e. They are nice headphones but I prefer the goldies. They don't wor with all kind of music but for singer-songwriter or Tom Waits they are GREAT.


----------



## wormsdriver (May 12, 2017)

great video, very informative. wood work from upstate N.Y., drivers from Long Island, N.Y.

edit: oh yeah, and John mentions they have a new machine for the plastic injection molding, maybe the plastic rod blocks wont come out with the typical line scratches anymore!


----------



## ruhenheiM

hmm they only break in their top of the line cartridge for 72 hours. what about the headphones?

and i didn't know it was sr60 which put their business running


----------



## wormsdriver (May 12, 2017)

ruhenheiM said:


> hmm they only break in their top of the line cartridge for 72 hours. what about the headphones?
> 
> and i didn't know it was sr60 which put their business running


nope. they don't do it for headphones, they probably don't have the space or maybe some other reason. 

I do remember reading in their insert when you get a pair of Grados about letting them "break in naturally with normal use" and not letting them play for long periods of time, like many of us do at times.


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> nope. they don't do it for headphones, they probably don't have the space or maybe some other reason.
> 
> I do remember reading in their insert when you get a pair of Grados about letting them "break in naturally with normal use" and not letting them play for long periods of time, like many of us do at times.



This is how I also break in any of my cans or headphones....just with natural listening sessions.
that was a great video...thanks for posting.


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> This is how I also break in any of my cans or headphones....just with natural listening sessions.
> that was a great video...thanks for posting.


haha, I try to be good and listen to the Master Jedi but sometimes I just can't help it!!!


----------



## up late

whirlwind said:


> This is how I also break in any of my cans or headphones....just with natural listening sessions.
> that was a great video...thanks for posting.



likewise. i've never felt inclined to burn cans in when i could be listening to them.


----------



## ruhenheiM

wormsdriver said:


> nope. they don't do it for headphones, they probably don't have the space or maybe some other reason.
> 
> I do remember reading in their insert when you get a pair of Grados about letting them "break in naturally with normal use" and not letting them play for long periods of time, like many of us do at times.


i think it was on their website.i also do remember reading that.but i also remember they wrote like distressed diaphragm been using for their drivers in some models which i assume they already break in the drivers with some sort of chemical process


----------



## Restia

Can anyone give some suggestions btw GH2 and RS1e?


----------



## Amictus

XLR8 said:


> What's happened to these forums?
> All my grado subscribed threads gone...


This new web site is loathsome... I don't know what to do to get the e-mails back.


----------



## Amictus

ruhenheiM said:


> whattttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hum... the Force is powerful on this one.


----------



## CH23

Amictus said:


> This new web site is loathsome... I don't know what to do to get the e-mails back.



https://www.head-fi.org/f/account/preferences
here you can select to automatically subscribe to threads you reply to, and get emails too.

https://www.head-fi.org/f/account/alert-preferences
here you can set alerts, these alerts show up under the little flag on the top right

https://www.head-fi.org/f/watched/threads/all
here is the overview of your subscribed threads, if you select the checkbox and scroll down, you see a drop-down list "with selected", where you can enable email notification, disable notification, and unsubscribe from threads.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

In addition to links to the three forum functions of subscribe, get alerts, and see an overview of subscribed threads, are there buttons on the screen that make these things happen, as before?  Thanks!


----------



## CH23

ruthieandjohn said:


> In addition to links to the three forum functions of subscribe, get alerts, and see an overview of subscribed threads, are there buttons on the screen that make these things happen, as before?  Thanks!



Excellent question. apart from 'subscribed threads', I haven't been able to find one.
And the 'subscribed thread' button only goes to _unread_ subscribed threads.


----------



## joseph69

CH23 said:


> Excellent question. apart from 'subscribed threads', I haven't been able to find one.
> *And the 'subscribed thread' button only goes to unread subscribed threads.*


But just below your "Subscribed Threads" page is "Show All Subscribed Threads" (in smaller print) so you can click on this and see all your subscribe threads.


----------



## XLR8

Joseph69,

I have joined the dark side. 
Lambda has arrived  

Will post some thoughts v Grado cans soon


----------



## joseph69

XLR8 said:


> Joseph69,
> 
> I have joined the dark side.
> Lambda has arrived
> ...


Congratulations!
Can't wait to hear your impressions, hope you enjoy them.


----------



## maddin

I bought in February a Stax SR-507 and have to say I enjoy it a lot.... still listen to my grados, mainly when I listen with my DAP. But I like the effortless sound of the electrostatic... enjoy XLR8


----------



## kuutan

Hello grado fans, I've tried making a new thread asking about the SR200 non-hp1000 model I just purchased but didn't get any response at all so I'll copy and paste it here, I apologize if it's too long: 


First off, I've tried searching old threads only to be overwhelmed with FS past posts for the hp1000 model. A few past post from years ago were still up while some were dead so I decided to make one to learn from the current gurus since there aren't a lot of talks about the non-hp1000 model SR200. 

I recently purchased a pair of SR200 without pads locally for $90 (good deal?). I've been using the SR60i for years and thought what the heck I could use an "upgrade". I actually never heard of SR200 before. After making the deal I started researching and knew I didn't have the hp1000 model. The headphones were a bit dusty but I cleaned it up and he told he picked them up in 95, but a grado timeline post stated they were made until 93? No matter, I frequently listen to rock and i'm still very happy with them, but i have a few questions:


Are these what is known as the "transitional" driver model?
If so, by transition does that mean they are just drivers from the SR225? Or do they relate more to another model?
What is the value of these nowadays? I can find anything online because it's all listing mainly the hp1000 model.
Can anyone educate this newbie about the sound of the SR200?
I've been using my sr60 pads on it, does it affect the sound at all? $50 for flats seems excessive for the price I paid for the headphones.
Any impression, information and history are also welcomed.
I'm just happy to pick up something rare or old and hope there will be more talk about them. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ruhenheiM (May 18, 2017)

@kuutan
congrats.that's good find!

$90 seems all right.it's still a good deal.could you post some pictures? so we could take a look at it. i'm not an expert,so let others chime in

1.what's driver in that sr200? if its not blackstar. is it pink? or just normal white driver? there are transitional drivers, either way you still get a very different sound tuning from current grado soundsig

2.that's kinda hard to tell since grado has different batches of drivers.anyway i assume you familiar with grado sound since you listen to sr60i for few years.try to listen to your sr200. usually the old grado (the white drivers anyway) has balance tuning.little bit laid back and less energetic. the story was like this.since grado need to expand their headphone lines up to be more affordable than hp1000 price point.john put some less matching blackstar drivers into a plastic cup like sr100,200,and alumium sr300.and it was their lower models. at that time john put leftover blackstar drivers to the headphones until he got his own drivers.and renew the whole line up.into rs1,sr125 sr 225.sr 325,sr80,sr60.and since the drivers batch kinda different from each others (not sure what happened here) there are some pink drivers and white drivers and they all sound different from current grado lines up(not just from third generation(e) but also from first generation (non-i) ). so my guess was it was the transition time from grado. anyway you still got a unique sound from grado with your non blackstar sr200.and the differents not just the drivers but also the headband shape,headband leather.so pictures would be nice.the old grado headphones more like a frankenstein

3.not sure about the value.but since it's not blackstar drivers, it wont get that high anyway even though its more rare than blackstar

4.i don't have sr200 and never demo it.but i do have white drivers sr100.and it's sound different for sure.i even prefer sr100 sound than rs1 buttoned.and from sr60i even though sr100 sounded less energetic than sr60i, sr100 is better headphone for sure.so i assume sr200 would perform better than sr100. and i'm guessing the pink drivers would sound even better than the white drivers. your best hope is if you don't get black star drivers, you really want to get pink drivers.but even if you don't get the pink drivers, the white drivers still sound unique

5.it does. grado headphones no matter what model you hear. they all are very sensitive with pads.so different pad going to offer different sound. i try g-pad,flat pad,L-pad,s-pad with sr100. and i settled with L-pad.it's more balance sound and more comfy than flat pad. if you resist to spend that kind of money for flat pad, just go for L-pad.you won't be disappointed


----------



## kuutan

ruhenheiM said:


> @kuutan
> congrats.that's good find!
> 
> $90 seems all right.it's still a good deal.could you post some pictures? so we could take a look at it. i'm not an expert,so let others chime in
> ...



Thank you so much for the thorough response! Ive learned quite a bit. I'll try to get a decent picture but the cheese cloth has seen some age and discoloration.


----------



## ruhenheiM (May 18, 2017)

kuutan said:


> Thank you so much for the thorough response! Ive learned quite a bit. I'll try to get a decent picture but the cheese cloth has seen some age and discoloration.


it's all right. pink drivers and blackstar have very distinctive looks as long as you could get a close up decent picture it will tell. the white drivers look just just like normal grado drivers. also don't forget to take a picture for the headphone itself.i really curious what headband you get with your sr200


i just notice your profile picture.is that your sr200? you seems get a current grado headband shape and i think that's also the vinyl headband.
mine looks like this


----------



## kuutan (May 18, 2017)

Ok excuse the bad lighting skills and angle on the pics.


----------



## ruhenheiM

if you could get a different angle for the front side of the driver it would be easier to identify it.but i'm guessing that's the white drivers because that's not the pink drivers and i don't see the dark color and red ring around it in that front side of the driver so it also not black star drivers. that's rare version of sr200 for sure 

and my apology, it turned out your headband is the old grado leather headband but you have the current grado headband shape not like the hp1000 style

how about the sound? could you give a little bit impression of it? is it sound different from grado sound sig?


----------



## kuutan

I can definitely make out a red ring but it's hard to see anything else without removing the cheese cloth...

As for the sound, if you can trust a noob to the game with only sr60i experience. It's definitely not as bright as the 60i, and I don't feel as fatigue hearing the sr200 than the 60i. Hmm... it feels like with the sr200 everything is pushed back a little? If that makes sense. I do appreciate the cleaner sound and more detail versus the 60i. Whereas the sound of the 60i was more upfront. At the same volume that I listen to the sr200 I felt it was not bearable with the 60i. And I'm doing the comparison on the same sr60i pads.


----------



## ruhenheiM

i see. more or less similar with impression i have with sr100. get hang on to it! that's pretty good headphone you've got there


----------



## kuutan

ruhenheiM said:


> i see. more or less similar with impression i have with sr100. get hang on to it! that's pretty good headphone you've got there



Thanks I will! But I'm going to play the heck out of them, I hope they last, because there's no replacement drivers. I think I'm already hooked on collecting  grado phones. Hp1000 someday i hope.


----------



## ruhenheiM

when people used phrase like everyone hearing different things or perception of sound to each are different, this might play the part

https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/seven-focal-utopias-measured


----------



## goldenSHK

Hey guys, I have a Grado RS1e and I really like them in general, but they are a tiny bit too thin sounding for me in the low end + sub bass. Is there another grado model that preserves the detail and crystal mids to the level of the RS1e but adds some warmth and "fullness" to the sound a bit? I've heard the PS500e might be what I'm looking for but I'm not sure if they are as resolving as the RS1e in general detail. Thanks.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

If you can find them, the buttoned RS1 originals are a bit more bassy than the RS1e.  I also hear that the new GH2 is more bassy.


----------



## HungryPanda

https://www.spiritlabsheadphones.com/listing/501178122/headphones-twin-pulse-ragnar-edition 

Just got my hands on these and they do sound wonderful, dual nhoord drivers in each cup


----------



## ruhenheiM

HungryPanda said:


> https://www.spiritlabsheadphones.com/listing/501178122/headphones-twin-pulse-ragnar-edition
> 
> Just got my hands on these and they do sound wonderful, dual nhoord drivers in each cup



nice!

the same headphone like @Dillan . okay so they using nhoord drivers, that's kinda explain the sound


----------



## RollinHard843

Restia said:


> Can anyone give some suggestions btw GH2 and RS1e?



The rs1e sound signature is very peculiar. Fun after some burn in, but still a bit odd with roll off in both bass and treble. Nice soundstage and depth especially for on ear cans. 

On the other hand, the gh2 is just awesome. Crisper treble than the rs1e but not as high as the rs2e. More bass presence than either rs headphone. With the rs1e, even thougj i liked the soundstage and depth it just wasnt right for rock when things got heavy. Sub-bass just isnt there when needed (im not even talking about rap, edm, hiphop, etc). 

The gh2 can truly do no wrong. Nice bass, but still a grado and still a very forward sound. Personally i LOVE it.


----------



## whirlwind

RS1 kind of morning




 

_Crossroads 2_ is a chronicle of Clapton's live shows between 1974 through 1978. Much of the focus is on longer renditions of electric blues.


----------



## joseph69

HungryPanda said:


> https://www.spiritlabsheadphones.com/listing/501178122/headphones-twin-pulse-ragnar-edition
> 
> Just got my hands on these and they do sound wonderful, dual nhoord drivers in each cup


Congratulations on the Sprit Labs. I viewed your profile but it's empty, so I'm not sure if you have the PS1K/e, but if so, I would love to hear some impressions between them.

Enjoy,
Joseph


----------



## joseph69

I've been away for the past few days and was just informed that Chris Cornell one of my all time favorite singer/song writers has taken his life in a Detroit hotel room. Unfortunately we never know what problems someone may be suffering with and wonder how things could be so bad that one would choose this route. What a complete shame and tragic/tremendous loss to the Grunge community. My thoughts and prayers go out to all his loved ones left behind. Tonight will be dedicated to listening to all of Chris Cornells involvement with Temple Of The Dog/Alice Mudgarden/Sound Garden/Audioslave and as well as his solo career. 
R.I.P.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> I've been away for the past few days and was just informed that Chris Cornell one of my all time favorite singer/song writers has taken his life in a Detroit hotel room. Unfortunately we never know what problems someone may be suffering with and wonder how things could be so bad that one would choose this route. What a complete shame and tragic/tremendous loss to the Grunge community. My thoughts and prayers go out to all his loved ones left behind. Tonight will be dedicated to listening to all of Chris Cornells involvement with Temple Of The Dog/Alice Mudgarden/Sound Garden/Audioslave and as well as his solo career.
> R.I.P.




yeah, this was very sad to hear.

R.I.P.


----------



## HungryPanda

Yes when I heard the news it saddened me deeply. @joseph69 I cannot understand why my profile is empty as I can see it, you have to click on the information tab. I do not have PSiK. I have SR80, SR325 & GH1


----------



## joseph69

HungryPanda said:


> Yes when I heard the news it saddened me deeply. @joseph69 I cannot understand why my profile is empty as I can see it, you have to click on the information tab. I do not have PSiK. I have SR80, SR325 & GH1


You're correct, I forgot to click on "information" afterwards, thanks.


----------



## HungryPanda

It is a learning curve getting used to the new site


----------



## XLR8

Always enjoyed jesus christ pose and rusty cage from soundgarden.
Cornell RIP.


----------



## ruhenheiM

http://www.sound-pixel.com/blog/high-end-múnich-2017-la-mejor-hifi-y-qué-no-te-puedes-perder


----------



## Silvian

Hi everyone,

I'm still waiting for the approval for the forum's login for the small company I started, but I thought that in the meantime it would be appropriate enough if I used my user login to let you know about what I've been doing for the Grado headphones.
I won't repeat it all here - there is quite a bit on my website: beautifulaudio.biz
Basically I'm making leather and merino, over-ear earpads and headbands for all Grado models.

Of course, fire any questions you might have.

One thing I'd like some help with, from those in the know: I have only used the 225 and 325 personally and, based on photos and readings it appears that the Grado cushions are interchangeable and the headband is the same size-wise, correct? This is what I'm saying in the blurb on the website but I better correct it if it's wrong.

Cheers


----------



## ruhenheiM (May 23, 2017)

wow looking good! but i have to say changing to leather probably going to alter the sound quite a bit right?
do you also have leather pad in g-pad size?

you are correct.headbands are all same size and cushion are interchangeable all across the headphone lines.

lately i've been rarely using the grado because it's getting really hot right now. after a while wear it, the heat because of the foam pad really bugged me


----------



## Silvian

ruhenheiM said:


> wow looking good! but i have to say changing to leather probably going to alter the sound quite a bit right?
> do you also have leather pad in g-pad size?
> 
> you are correct.headbands are all same size and cushion are interchangeable all across the headphone lines.




Thanks!
All the details about changes in sound and how to fix it - if you don't mind, are on the website. In summary, max 1.5dB boost in the 2-8kHz will be needed to recapture the sparkle. But many do complain that, at times, it's a bit much of that, so, it's a matter of taste.
Since the pads I make are over-ear, I didn't see the need for making the G pads. What would we achieve? As I said, never used them.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Silvian said:


> Thanks!
> All the details about changes in sound and how to fix it - if you don't mind, are on the website. In summary, max 1.5dB boost in the 2-8kHz will be needed to recapture the sparkle. But many do complain that, at times, it's a bit much of that, so, it's a matter of taste.
> Since the pads I make are over-ear, I didn't see the need for making the G pads. What would we achieve? As I said, never used them.



i see. some people might actually like that

well, there are two things.  first is the sound, for gs and ps series G-pad helping the expansive sound stage that headphones produce and since grado are very sensitive with the pads, changing between L-pad and G-pad give the listener different sound tuning. and second is comfort. L-pad more like a sit on your ear while G-pad surrounding you ear with it, so it's more like a proper over the ear full size headphone feeling with G-pad


----------



## DavidA

Silvian said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm still waiting for the approval for the forum's login for the small company I started, but I thought that in the meantime it would be appropriate enough if I used my user login to let you know about what I've been doing for the Grado headphones.
> I won't repeat it all here - there is quite a bit on my website: beautifulaudio.biz
> ...



Nice work, like @ruhenheiM I would love to see some in the G pads size.  I only use the cheap G pads from ebay since they are the softest and they do breath well enough for me in Hawaii where the humidity is higher and living next to a drainage canal and few hundred feet from the beach doesn't help much.  The L pads are a bit on the smaller size and like you noted the hard edge which rested on my ear is a problem.  The larger G pads while still resting partly on the ears spreads the surface area touching your head to a much larger area making the contact pressure more spread out and there is a larger volume of space so the sound stage seems to be a bit larger and for me the bass is a bit more impactful.


----------



## wormsdriver

@Silvian are prices in AUD?


----------



## Silvian

ruhenheiM said:


> i see. some people might actually like that
> 
> well, there are two things.  first is the sound, for gs and ps series G-pad helping the expansive sound stage that headphones produce and since grado are very sensitive with the pads, changing between L-pad and G-pad give the listener different sound tuning. and second is comfort. L-pad more like a sit on your ear while G-pad surrounding you ear with it, so it's more like a proper over the ear full size headphone feeling with G-pad



Hm, I might have to get me a pair of G-pads to see about this sound-stage, if I am sensitive to it and if it manifests itself on my 325e.
As for on-ear, indeed the L-pads are, but what I make are over-ear. At least for everyone I tried them on: 20-30 people. That's one of the major benefits compared with the L-pads. For me, as I've said on the website, the Grados are now the most comfortable headphone I ever tried and there have been a few.


----------



## Silvian

DavidA said:


> Nice work, like @ruhenheiM I would love to see some in the G pads size.  I only use the cheap G pads from ebay since they are the softest and they do breath well enough for me in Hawaii where the humidity is higher and living next to a drainage canal and few hundred feet from the beach doesn't help much.  The L pads are a bit on the smaller size and like you noted the hard edge which rested on my ear is a problem.  The larger G pads while still resting partly on the ears spreads the surface area touching your head to a much larger area making the contact pressure more spread out and there is a larger volume of space so the sound stage seems to be a bit larger and for me the bass is a bit more impactful.



As I replied to ruhenheiM, my earpads are over-ear. At least for the 20-30 people I tried them on.

Let me start with the edge: it is not hard. The leather (0.5mm) or the merino are extremely soft. Actually, using the Grado inserts inside my pads fixes the hardness problem, for me, but they'll still be on-ear. But I can make them even softer by using a soft foam inside - you did noticed that the earpds are open, right? I am actually using mine with a harder foam - my preference right now. But I have the softest memory foam Dunlop NZ can make and this is what I'm going to deliver them with, exactly in order to fix, once and for all, the complains about the Grado pads being hard - which is exactly what I suffered myself from when I had the 225 a few years back. I was also thinking to deliver them with 3 types of foam, so people can choose the softness they like. The foam itself costs peanuts.

Regarding humidity: I don't live in such humid environment, although I am by the beach too. Just been to Hawaii a couple of months back, visited 3 islands, really cool, well, warm, place. Anyway, granted, the G-pads will have more room around your ears. As I said on the website, I chose to go with the thinner edge, exactly to minimize the contact area with the face in order to avoid sweating. Plus, merino especially but leather too, behave really well in that regard. Merino is fabulous. Search.


----------



## Silvian

wormsdriver said:


> @Silvian are prices in AUD?



No, they should be in USD. Does it say anywhere AUD? I noticed that the currency is not being mentioned on the Buy page, and so I mentioned in a few places on the website that it's USD. I'll see if it's possible to say it on the Buy page.


----------



## Silvian

Silvian said:


> No, they should be in USD. Does it say anywhere AUD? I noticed that the currency is not being mentioned on the Buy page, and so I mentioned in a few places on the website that it's USD. I'll see if it's possible to say it on the Buy page.


 It's not possible. I added an announcement bar on top of the page.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi (May 23, 2017)

Ok, so I tried my woodied SR60e with genuine L Cush pads and they got their sparkle back  (I have some fake L cush pads on order, if they are no good I'll get some genuine ones)

Also A/B'd against the RS1e, and to be honest they held up very well, the RS1e have a slighty fuller sound, but to be honest I personally prefer the slightly airier sound of the Woodied SR60e. Ok the RS1e does come with a leather headband and aluminium gimbals too...


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> wow looking good! but i have to say changing to leather probably going to alter the sound quite a bit right?


I tried these EarZonk leather cushions on my 325is for 1 minute, they absolutely killed the SQ. I immediately sent them to another H-F member to try and he also found the same results within a minute as well. I'm sure Grado has done their R&D with all types of materials/shapes/sizes for their cushions to find the best SQ for their headphones.


----------



## Silvian

joseph69 said:


> I tried these EarZonk leather cushions on my 325is for 1 minute, they absolutely killed the SQ. I immediately sent them to another H-F member to try and he also found the same results within a minute as well. I'm sure Grado has done their R&D with all types of materials/shapes/sizes for their cushions to find the best SQ for their headphones.



I understand your reluctance. I was the same when I had my previous 225. I tried a few things inspired by others in forums like this one and indeed, the sound was compromised. And of course Grado will have done their R&D, but, like with everything, they will have chosen a compromise. It goes without saying that I respect Grado, I like their sound, and I always regretted that I had to move on because of the lack of comfort. But this question continued to bug me: there must be a better compromise - and this is how we make progress, isn't it?

For a while I looked for info online on the R&D done for earpads - not much at all to be found. I even met a University professor, specialist in acoustics, in order to try to understand the physics that goes on in that small volume of air. I do have some background in physics as well. It took me a year and probably hundreds of tests to get to this solution. And I wouldn't have come to the market if I didn't think that there is something to it, something a lot better than what is already out there.

Anyway, I realize this is all theory and that's why I offer money back after a month of in home trial. In the end, in this game we are all different. But I was very pleasantly surprised and I hope the same can happen to some of you.


----------



## joseph69

Silvian said:


> I understand your reluctance. I was the same when I had my previous 225. I tried a few things inspired by others in forums like this one and indeed, the sound was compromised. And of course Grado will have done their R&D, but, like with everything, they will have chosen a compromise. It goes without saying that I respect Grado, I like their sound, and I always regretted that I had to move on because of the lack of comfort. But this question continued to bug me: there must be a better compromise - and this is how we make progress, isn't it?
> 
> For a while I looked for info online on the R&D done for earpads - not much at all to be found. I even met a University professor, specialist in acoustics, in order to try to understand the physics that goes on in that small volume of air. I do have some background in physics as well. It took me a year and probably hundreds of tests to get to this solution. And I wouldn't have come to the market if I didn't think that there is something to it, something a lot better than what is already out there.
> 
> Anyway, I realize this is all theory and that's why I offer money back after a month of in home trial. In the end, in this game we are all different. But I was very pleasantly surprised and I hope the same can happen to some of you.


By all means I wasn't in any way/shape or form trying to discredit you or your efforts in trying to create/sell a more comfortable leather cushion for Grado headphones. I apologize if it came across in such a way. I was specifically speaking of the experience I had with the EZ leather cushions, and have never tried any other after market cushions on my Grados since. This doesn't mean that I wouldn't consider trying another leather cushions either, just because I had a bad experience with the EZ. I hope your leather cushions are exceptional for Grados owners, and you do very well with them for yourself with them!


----------



## Silvian

Oh, the joys of only words! Only then one realizes how critical body language is in communication.

I appreciate your reply. I didn't take it in a bad way because, as I said, I am very well aware of how subjective this whole thing is. And also, because I know most folks on this forum are decent, genuine and encouraging: that's why I'm here. I guess, because it is the first time I'm on this side of the fence, I was trying to explain even more of what I've been through - it really was a lot.

Cheers


----------



## Tim Le

Hey Grado fans, what are some recommendations for an amp under $1000 for my grado rs2e's. I'm looking for something to make the bass punch a little harder, the mids to be a bit more intimate, and for the highs to be a little bit more relaxed without losing detail (songs with trumpets can be really blaring with these headphones). Thanks in advance!


----------



## DavidA

Tim Le said:


> Hey Grado fans, what are some recommendations for an amp under $1000 for my grado rs2e's. I'm looking for something to make the bass punch a little harder, the mids to be a bit more intimate, and for the highs to be a little bit more relaxed without losing detail (songs with trumpets can be really blaring with these headphones). Thanks in advance!



If you feel comfortable to mod your RS2e then the best way to increase the bass is by adding some dynamat in the cups and open 1 extra vent, next I would recommend changing the ear pads to either EarZonk L or cheap ebay G pads since both tend to increase the bass a few dB.  Here are a few pictures of my RS2e:

Removing the drivers is not easy so take your time if you do this, using vinegar helps to soften the glue, I used a thin blade craft knife and use 4 blades in the process which took about 1.5 hours to do the removal.  I haven't opened up the vent hole yet in these pictures.

you can see the dynamat in the cups, left cup has been treated with Danish wood oil

Finished with SMC jacks for removable cables since the stock 8 conductor is way too heavy for such light headphone IMO and it was a bit short for where my listening space is.

For me the best amp that I currently have to do what you are asking is the headphone output of my Teac UD-301 DAC ($350), another option is either the Polaris SS ($250) or Ember hybrid ($350) from Garage 1217 since you can adjust the output impedance to better match all your headphones, both amps are on the warmer side of neutral but it will also depend on the tubes used in the Ember.


----------



## whirlwind

DavidA said:


> If you feel comfortable to mod your RS2e then the best way to increase the bass is by adding some dynamat in the cups and open 1 extra vent, next I would recommend changing the ear pads to either EarZonk L or cheap ebay G pads since both tend to increase the bass a few dB.  Here are a few pictures of my RS2e:
> 
> Removing the drivers is not easy so take your time if you do this, using vinegar helps to soften the glue, I used a thin blade craft knife and use 4 blades in the process which took about 1.5 hours to do the removal.  I haven't opened up the vent hole yet in these pictures.
> 
> ...




Great job on those....clean looking job of getting those drivers out of the wooden cups.

I totally agree about the 8 conductor wire on such a light headphone....yours should be feather light with those cables.

The 8 conductor cables weighs more than the headphone, lol


----------



## joseph69

Tim Le said:


> Hey Grado fans, what are some recommendations for an amp under $1000 for my grado rs2e's. I'm looking for something to make the bass punch a little harder, the mids to be a bit more intimate, and for the highs to be a little bit more relaxed without losing detail (songs with trumpets can be really blaring with these headphones). Thanks in advance!


What amp are you using now? I'm asking because the easiest solution to the sound you're looking to achieve is to buy TTVJ flat pads, which will increase the bass and lower the upper frequencies and make the mid-range more intimate.

@DavidA
Nicely done!


----------



## Tim Le

DavidA said:


> If you feel comfortable to mod your RS2e then the best way to increase the bass is by adding some dynamat in the cups and open 1 extra vent, next I would recommend changing the ear pads to either EarZonk L or cheap ebay G pads since both tend to increase the bass a few dB.  Here are a few pictures of my RS2e:
> 
> Removing the drivers is not easy so take your time if you do this, using vinegar helps to soften the glue, I used a thin blade craft knife and use 4 blades in the process which took about 1.5 hours to do the removal.  I haven't opened up the vent hole yet in these pictures.
> 
> ...



Wow, those look great! I don't know how I'd feel about tearing apart my most expensive headphones though. Maybe I'll start on an SR60 till I'm more comfortable. Thank you for the advice though


----------



## Tim Le

joseph69 said:


> What amp are you using now? I'm asking because the easiest solution to the sound you're looking to achieve is to buy TTVJ flat pads, which will increase the bass and lower the upper frequencies and make the mid-range more intimate.
> 
> @DavidA
> Nicely done!



I'm currently using a iFi Micro iDSD, but I feel it's rather bright (compared to a FiiO a5 I use as a portable). Thanks for the pad suggestion, I'll do some more reading, but they look like they could be exactly what I'm looking for without breaking the bank


----------



## joseph69

Tim Le said:


> I'm currently using a iFi Micro iDSD, but I feel it's rather bright (compared to a FiiO a5 I use as a portable). Thanks for the pad suggestion, I'll do some more reading, but they look like they could be exactly what I'm looking for without breaking the bank


Youre welcome.
If you enjoy your FiiO/RS2e then try TTVJ flat pads with them before spending money on another amp for no reason.


----------



## ostewart (Jun 2, 2017)

I think I might have a problem... Sold my Sennheiser HD-25 SP, and won an auction for some SR80's...

Spent the past hour and a half modding them from stock to this (they came with those pads, cheap ebay ones but very comfy and sound good).

I replaced the grill, punched one hole in the felt behind the driver, dampening on the back of the driver and a recable (1.5m now):


----------



## joseph69

They look good.
So what's the problem?


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> They look good.
> So what's the problem?


he is become an addict? grado mod addict?

btw that mod made the headphone looks like alessandro ms-1


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> he is become an addict? grado mod addict?
> 
> btw that mod made the headphone looks like alessandro ms-1


Thanks, I didn't get it. Yes, they do look like the earlier MS1


----------



## ostewart

joseph69 said:


> Thanks, I didn't get it. Yes, they do look like the earlier MS1



Second pair in a month... Yeah 

That's it now though, got one woody, one plastic.

One original SR series, one SRXXe series.


----------



## goldminetrash

Just wanted to say hi here as well! Got myself the Grado RS2e for christmas - and they soon became my favourite headphone option. Truly love those cans! Nice to get to know other Gradoheads aswell around here


----------



## DavidA

goldminetrash said:


> Just wanted to say hi here as well! Got myself the Grado RS2e for christmas - and they soon became my favourite headphone option. Truly love those cans! Nice to get to know other Gradoheads aswell around here



Great start, RS2e is one of my favorites also.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Long time no see mateys!

I've been on a business trip for almost the first half of this year. I'll be in Denver till the end of the month. Any Gradoheads over here?


----------



## joseph69

I'm going to be listing my GH2 on the F/S forums simply for the reason that I just don't use them. If anyone is interested please PM me for details.


----------



## gregorya

joseph69 said:


> I'm going to be listing my GH2 on the F/S forums simply for the reason that I just don't use them. If anyone is interested please PM me for details.



Hi Joseph, is there any specific reason you aren't using them? Do you perceive some deficiency or do you just have too many preferable options?


----------



## Tim Le

goldminetrash said:


> Just wanted to say hi here as well! Got myself the Grado RS2e for christmas - and they soon became my favourite headphone option. Truly love those cans! Nice to get to know other Gradoheads aswell around here




Congrats! Sounds great, easy to drive, and super light on the head. Mine are my most favourite as well


----------



## ruthieandjohn

whirlwind said:


> RS1 kind of morning
> 
> 
> 
> _Crossroads 2_ is a chronicle of Clapton's live shows between 1974 through 1978. Much of the focus is on longer renditions of electric blues.


Fabulous!  Just listened on my RS-1 Classic (with buttons) through my Chord Hugo.


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> Fabulous!  Just listened on my RS-1 Classic (with buttons) through my Chord Hugo.



I know, right!
Great for the RS1 and over 4 hours of music....pretty epic.


----------



## joseph69

gregorya said:


> Hi Joseph, is there any specific reason you aren't using them? Do you perceive some deficiency or do you just have too many preferable options?


I just have too many Grado headphones and I really haven't been using any of them much at all due to my Stax headphones. I burned-in the GH2 for +/-120hrs and unfortunately never just listened to them again.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> I just have too many Grado headphones and I really haven't been using any of them much at all due to my Stax headphones. I burned-in the GH2 for +/-120hrs and unfortunately never just listened to them again.



Well (speaking very self righteously), I am so glad that I don't have too many Grado headphones.  I just cannot understand how joseph69 got himself into the pickle of having too many Grado headphones.  Sad!






*(From L to R):
Row 1:  Joseph Grado HPA-1, HP1000, Grado GR10e, RA1*
*Row 2:  PS1000, PS1000e*
*Row 3:  GS1000i, GS1000e*
*Row 4:  Bushmills X, HF1, PS500, GH1*
*Row 5:  RS2e, RS2i, RS2, RS1*
*Row 6:  RS1i, SR325e, SR325is, SR325i*
*Row 7:  SR125, SR125e, SR225i, SR325*
*Row 8:  SR80, SR80e, SR60i, iGrado*
*Row 9:  Grado Wooden Box (Over Ears); Grado Wooden Box (On Ears).*


----------



## DavidA

@ruthieandjohn , I've always loved that picture


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Well (speaking very self righteously), I am so glad that I don't have too many Grado headphones.  I just cannot understand how joseph69 got himself into the pickle of having too many Grado headphones.  Sad!


LMAO.
I know, I have nothing compared to you, but for me, I just can't justify having headphones I don't use.
I do plan on keeping all of my other Grado headphones, though. I just shouldn't have bought the GH2. Even though I'm dying to hear the PS2K, at this point I'm not too sure I'm even going to purchase them. I will deftly borrow them from TCC, and I'll take it from there.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> LMAO.
> I know, I have nothing compared to you, but for me, I just can't justify having headphones I don't use.
> I do plan on keeping all of my other Grado headphones, though. I just shouldn't have bought the GH2. Even though I'm dying to hear the PS2K,* at this point I'm not too sure I'm even going to purchase them. I will deftly borrow them from TCC, and I'll take it from there*.



there's a chance you might sell your stax system


----------



## Dulalala

Hey! Might be an odd question but what's the general recommendation for a lower-mid tier pair of Grado's?


----------



## ruhenheiM

pretty much sr60,sr80,sr125,sr225,sr325,rs2, it's depend on your preferences and budget

usually it's sr60 or sr80(if you can stretch your budget a little bit) for low end. sr225/sr325(depend on your sound preference) or rs2(if you can stretch your budget a little bit) for mid end


----------



## DavidA

Dulalala said:


> Hey! Might be an odd question but what's the general recommendation for a lower-mid tier pair of Grado's?



I usually recommend the SR225e as the best bang for the money but as @ruhenheiM noted if you can get to the RS2e it one of my favorites, even before I modded mine.


----------



## Dulalala

Thanks for the advice! @ruhenheiM @DavidA 



ruhenheiM said:


> pretty much sr60,sr80,sr125,sr225,sr325,rs2, it's depend on your preferences and budget
> 
> usually it's sr60 or sr80(if you can stretch your budget a little bit) for low end. sr225/sr325(depend on your sound preference) or rs2(if you can stretch your budget a little bit) for mid end



I think I'll take a deeper look into the SR225/SR325, they are right around what I'd be willing to spend for now.



DavidA said:


> I usually recommend the SR225e as the best bang for the money but as @ruhenheiM noted if you can get to the RS2e it one of my favorites, even before I modded mine.



Whew the RS2e look great but it's a bit pricey! I'm also especially quite scared of buying something that expensive and trying to mod it... However I'll try to find a place to demo them, who knows, maybe it'll woo me over enough that I'll shell out the money for them


----------



## DavidA

@Dulalala, the SR225e is what got me to get the RS2e.  I've since modded my SR225e with dynamat in the cups and on the back of the driver, really helps with the bass and cleaning up the over all sound.  I also installed SMC connectors for making the cable removable and use cheap G pads from ebay for comfort and a little better sound IMO.


----------



## ruhenheiM

@Dulalala 
assuming you already have a system like dac/amp or a decent dap, going for mid end grado is pretty much okay. grado headphones are efficient but start from mid end to high end using better system going to make different for sure but at least you need to have a decent system so it would perform right. while the low end grado you just plug them in, with or without better system is not going to be a night and day differences however modding them going to make big difference


----------



## dr cornelius

Dulalala said:


> Hey! Might be an odd question but what's the general recommendation for a lower-mid tier pair of Grado's?



I always recommend the SR 125e from the Prestige series.  IMO they’re the gateway into the higher end Grado sound, within that entry level range.. 
Comfort wise, I like the pads that they come with.  And if you want to experiment, they also sound good with the pads that come with the higher end models.
I also have the RS2e - they have a lot more detail and wider stereo image.  Generally, as you go up the Grado line, the soundstage becomes wider.  One would think that due to the open back design, even the entry level Grados would have a wide image, but that’s not the case.  What that design does do, is remove that coloration one gets with a closed-back headphone - and that’s whey even the least expensive Grado sounds so great.  Anyway, the 125e improves in that area, and sounds less closed in than the 60e and 80e.  Side note, on some recordings I prefer the 125e to the RS2e.  The 125s are warmer and more forgiving of lesser/brighter mixes.  But with a great recording, those RS2es are really something.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Dulalala

DavidA said:


> @Dulalala, the SR225e is what got me to get the RS2e.  I've since modded my SR225e with dynamat in the cups and on the back of the driver, really helps with the bass and cleaning up the over all sound.  I also installed SMC connectors for making the cable removable and use cheap G pads from ebay for comfort and a little better sound IMO.



I was planning on doing the some of the reversible mods. I'm much too afraid of doing something that isn't easily reversible as I won't know if I'll like the difference it'll make! One of the main reason I decided to go for a Grado was because I wanted to play around with some easy mods on them.



ruhenheiM said:


> @Dulalala
> assuming you already have a system like dac/amp or a decent dap, going for mid end grado is pretty much okay. grado headphones are efficient but start from mid end to high end using better system going to make different for sure but at least you need to have a decent system so it would perform right. while the low end grado you just plug them in, with or without better system is not going to be a night and day differences however modding them going to make big difference



I currently use the WA8 as a majority. I'm not sure how the Grado's will pair with it or how Grado's pair with tube amp in general but I'll try to bring my WA8 with me to the store to demo.



dr cornelius said:


> I always recommend the SR 125e from the Prestige series.  IMO they’re the gateway into the higher end Grado sound, within that entry level range..
> Comfort wise, I like the pads that they come with.  And if you want to experiment, they also sound good with the pads that come with the higher end models.
> I also have the RS2e - they have a lot more detail and wider stereo image.  Generally, as you go up the Grado line, the soundstage becomes wider.  One would think that due to the open back design, even the entry level Grados would have a wide image, but that’s not the case.  What that design does do, is remove that coloration one gets with a closed-back headphone - and that’s whey even the least expensive Grado sounds so great.  Anyway, the 125e improves in that area, and sounds less closed in than the 60e and 80e.  Side note, on some recordings I prefer the 125e to the RS2e.  The 125s are warmer and more forgiving of lesser/brighter mixes.  But with a great recording, those RS2es are really something.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Thanks for the info! I'll add the SR125e to my list of Grados to research about also


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> there's a chance you might sell your stax system


Being I haven't heard the PS2K I can't say. I can say that I pushed my 009 a bit last night and was just completely blown away, but still can't wait to hear the PS2K. Sounds like you might have heard it already?


----------



## ruhenheiM

Dulalala said:


> I was planning on doing the some of the reversible mods. I'm much too afraid of doing something that isn't easily reversible as I won't know if I'll like the difference it'll make! One of the main reason I decided to go for a Grado was because I wanted to play around with some easy mods on them.
> 
> I currently use the WA8 as a majority. I'm not sure how the Grado's will pair with it or how Grado's pair with tube amp in general but I'll try to bring my WA8 with me to the store to demo.



if you already planning to modding them going for sr125/225 is probably a great move. sr325(the gold one anyway, i don't know the current version) won't change/improve a lot with modding so it won't be worth the effort and cost. sr60 and 80 are super great with mod but the drivers have their limitation, at certain point you won't get anymore improvement just another different sound tuning and adding dac/amp won't make big different. other than that options, you could get third party drivers

it's probably nice pairing.but from my experience based on with sr60.sr80,sr325 mod or stock.the prestige series lines are not that sensitive with dac/amp.but that's from solid state amplifier anyway.i never tried tube. anyway good luck and keep us posted




joseph69 said:


> Being I haven't heard the PS2K I can't say. I can say that I pushed my 009 a bit last night and was just completely blown away, but still can't wait to hear the PS2K. Sounds like you might have heard it already?


hahaha no. i was joking perhaps ps2k sounded very impressive that it might make you sell your stax system after you demo it 
being a grado fans and in this journey for the last 10 years.i highly doubt it though, probably ps2k going to be another typical grado headphone... which bring me to these question for all grado fans

if grado release a headphone that doesn't have a grado signature sound as we know or basically just a another flagship headphone trying to beat every competitor in every technical aspect, do you guys like that?


----------



## Dulalala

ruhenheiM said:


> if you already planning to modding them going for sr125/225 is probably a great move. sr325(the gold one anyway, i don't know the current version) won't change/improve a lot with modding so it won't be worth the effort and cost. sr60 and 80 are super great with mod but the drivers have their limitation, at certain point you won't get anymore improvement just another different sound tuning and adding dac/amp won't make big different. other than that options, you could get third party drivers
> 
> it's probably nice pairing.but from my experience based on with sr60.sr80,sr325 mod or stock.the prestige series lines are not that sensitive with dac/amp.but that's from solid state amplifier anyway.i never tried tube. anyway good luck and keep us posted



Thanks for the heads up! Once I've done my research and found some spare time I will head down to the store to demo them. I will update when I make my decision


----------



## joseph69 (May 28, 2017)

ruhenheiM said:


> if grado release a headphone that doesn't have a grado signature sound as we know or basically just a another flagship headphone trying to beat every competitor in every technical aspect, do you guys like that?


Depends, I like the GH1 and GH2 and these seem to deviate from the Grado sound signature, but I think I prefer that Grado "house sound".

Here is a major treat (IMO) for your Grados by Bob James & Earl Klugh "The Falcon" which is what I was listening to last night when I pushed my 009. I've pushed the PS1K with this track as well and it sounds fantastic! Please keep in mind this is from You Tube…I have the Cd imported to JRiver which is recorded excellent!
Don't know what the hell is going on here, but I'm having issues uploading the video URL! Got it after several times trying…hope you all enjoy it!


----------



## joseph69

Come to think of it, I might have posted this before.
Oh well, enjoy it again!


----------



## ruhenheiM

thanks for the link! i just listened to that.that is very nice track

btw today i was reading some threads on head-fi and come across to these tracks.it's interesting


----------



## joseph69

@ruhenheiM 
I'm going to listen to these tracks tonight with my system, as well as the track you asked me so long ago to check out, which I saved to my reading list.
Glad you liked the track!


----------



## joseph69

@ruhenheiM 
I just listened tonight with my 325is/MBP at my desktop being I got in later than expected.
The 2 tracks you posted earlier are very interesting indeed. I actually have 2 Cd's (Rendezvous Lounge 1 & 2)  which have some tracks which remind me of the 2nd track. Now…the track (it didn't show the name) from the Cd Gypsy New Flamenco caught my attention immediately, I thought it was fantastic! I had to have it, so I just ordered the Cd from Amazon so I can import it to JRiver instead of hearing it through You Tube. I see it is a various artist Cd and I'm hoping I enjoy the rest of the tracks as much as this one. Do you have the Cd? When I receive the Cd I will do the comparison for you. Thanks for turning me on to it!


----------



## ruhenheiM

hahaha yea. when i first heard that 2nd track, it really remind me to some of movie soundtrack i used to put on my playlist, it sounded familiar to me but i just can't figure it out what is it.but the track sound interesting

the gypsy new flamenco? you mean duende by bozzio levin stevens? i just googled it, i didn't realize there's a compilation cd about flamenco themes. i only have their album the bozzio levin stevens. but that flamenco cd sounds interesting. i'm glad you like it. i was blown away when i first heard that track, it sounds fantastic, first thought i had was the end of the song really epic,second thought was who the hell are these guys.and then it turned out they're kinda legend.

i really appreciate you took your time to listen to the track.i'll looking forward for your comparison


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> hahaha yea. when i first heard that 2nd track, it really remind me to some of movie soundtrack i used to put on my playlist, it sounded familiar to me but i just can't figure it out what is it.but the track sound interesting
> 
> the gypsy new flamenco? you mean duende by bozzio levin stevens? i just googled it, i didn't realize there's a compilation cd about flamenco themes. i only have their album the bozzio levin stevens. but that flamenco cd sounds interesting. i'm glad you like it. i was blown away when i first heard that track, it sounds fantastic, first thought i had was the end of the song really epic,second thought was who the hell are these guys.and then it turned out they're kinda legend.
> 
> i really appreciate you took your time to listen to the track.i'll looking forward for your comparison


Yes, I meant "Duende" by Gypsy Soul. I didn't realize "Duende" was the name of the track and "New Flamenco" was the name of the Cd. According to Amazon this states it's a various artist Cd. I purchased the used one for half the price since I'm going to import it to my library. Can't wait to receive it, it will be here between June 5-21. I'm also going to listen to samples on iTunes to hear what els I might be interested in.


----------



## joseph69

@ruhenheiM 
Scratch the above post, my misunderstanding, "Gypsy Soul" isn't the artist, I was a bit confused because when I went into iTunes to sample other albums from "Gypsy Soul" (which did come up) this was not the same music at all. The artist is (as you said) "Bozzio Leven Stevens". The search continues!


----------



## joseph69

Got it straight now. "Duende" by "Bozzio Leven Stevens" is one of the tracks on the Cd "Gypsy Soul: New Flamenco" which is a Cd of various artists. "Duende" is a track from their album "Black Light Syndrome". They only have 2 albums as far as I came across, one being the previous I mentioned, and the other being "Situation Dangerous. Both albums consist of tracks being mostly metal type music.


----------



## ruhenheiM

hahaha yes you are correct. bozzio leven stevens as far as i know they only released 2 albums. and mostly it contains metal music it's kinda fusion but mostly metal.if you like liquid tension experiment. you're most likely going to like these guys.anyway that track duende is very special.and i'm also looking forward for those cd you just bought if you could share a little bit if is it good or not once you listened to it


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> hahaha yes you are correct. bozzio leven stevens as far as i know they only released 2 albums. and mostly it contains metal music it's kinda fusion but mostly metal.if you like liquid tension experiment. you're most likely going to like these guys.anyway that track duende is very special.and i'm also looking forward for those cd you just bought if you could share a little bit if is it good or not once you listened to it


It was bait confusing. I'll definitely let you know how the Cd is when I get it. If it's not to my liking "Duende" will be the most expensive track I ever purchased, lol.


----------



## 93EXCivic

How do Grado's IEMs sound compared to their full size headphones (in particular the iGe)?


----------



## ruthieandjohn (May 31, 2017)

My GR10e IEMs sound very similar to Grado on-ears... very transparent, "you are there" with the musicians, clear treble, great mids and voice, medium and very precise bass, modest sound stage.  They isolate sound quite well, and best of all, they are so tiny that you can get a great fit by jamming them into your ears and you can sleep on your ear on your side with them in with no discomfort.


----------



## CH23 (May 31, 2017)

Dulalala said:


> Hey! Might be an odd question but what's the general recommendation for a lower-mid tier pair of Grado's?



I'd say SR 80(i/e) -> SR 325(e/i/is/or whatever they call them now) -> RS 2([..]/e) -> PS 500 or GS 1000 or GS 2000 or PS 1000 or PS 2000

SR 80 = lower
SR 325 = lower mid
RS 2 = mid
RS 1 = upper mid(or lower top)
PS 500 = mid top
all else is top to endgame

In my opinion, of course.


----------



## Dulalala

CH23 said:


> I'd say RS80(i/e) -> RS325(e/i/is/or whatever they call them now) -> RS2([..]/e) -> PS500 or GS1000 or GS2000 or PS1000 or PS2000
> 
> rs80 = lower
> rs325 = lower mid
> ...



Did you mean the SR80 and SR325? I couldn't find RS80 and RS325 but I found the RS1 and RS2.


----------



## CH23

Dulalala said:


> Did you mean the SR80 and SR325? I couldn't find RS80 and RS325 but I found the RS1 and RS2.


whoops. that is what i meant indeed


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jun 1, 2017)

it's official guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










http://www.gradolabs.com/headphones/professional-series/item/69-ps2000e
http://www.4ourears.net/ps2000e_p/4e-ps2000e.htm?fromgrado=yes
price: ps1000+gs1000
and i guess they're going to use maple from now on


----------



## CH23

ruhenheiM said:


> it's official guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bit too expensive for my taste...


----------



## XLR8

Quite a bold statement... 

Grado Labs is proud to introduce our new flagship headphone, the PS2000e. This is simply the best headphone we have ever produced and, in the opinion of many, the best headphone in the world. Developing the PS2000e has taken almost 2 years, on top of our 64 years of audio experience, but we wouldn't stop till we knew we had gotten it right.


----------



## ruhenheiM

hahaha you forgot to quote this
The PS2000e retains the world famous Grado signature sound, and takes it to a new level of refinement. Be transported. Be Grado.


it's still a grado headphone i guess. from my experience listened gh1 the first grado headphone built from maple and read of gs2000e with little bit less v sounding. ps2000e maybe sounded like more balance ps1000e with little bit more clarity and hopefully better bass response. one thing for sure this headphone still heavy but judging from the headband, it's probably a lot more comfort than ps1000e because of wider and more padding headband.  i'm doubt it would be worth to upgrade from ps1000e but i really want to try it tough

those $2700 price tag kinda hurt. i'm guessing the next flagship price going to be ps2000e+ps1000e


----------



## wormsdriver

as long as it "retains the world famous Grado signature sound, and takes it to a new level of refinement."  sounds promising

That price though...


----------



## ruhenheiM

wormsdriver said:


> as long as it "retains the world famous Grado signature sound, and takes it to a new level of refinement."  sounds promising
> 
> That price though...



there's bright side with that price... ps1000e sounds like a bargain


----------



## wormsdriver

meh, I prefer the ps1000 to the ps1000e. Save MOAR money!!!


----------



## Jazmanaut

Wooden inner shell with aluminium body... sounds familiar.
Grado is in so good position, when gradomodders community do product designing and experimenting for them. They have to pick cherries up and make working products.
What a lovely symbiosis!


----------



## ruhenheiM

yea it's still grado under john after all. you won't get a very ground breaking product. look at the new flagship they probably only playing with tuning and different timber. don't get me wrong it's probably sounds great as grado fans love. but looking at concrete differences between ps1000e and ps2000e it's probably only mahogany and maple for the inner shell. and that's like $1000 different in price(somebody really has to make a scientific testing between ps1000e and ps2000e just for the drivers alone) and well it's still grado. so i bet the packaging going to be exactly the same.and that's $2700 headphone.the sounds has to be perfect otherwise i don't think it's a worth upgrade


----------



## joseph69

I must say that I'm a bit surprised at the cost for the new PS2Ke (not including the 4-pin XLR cable) for an additional $170.00 bringing the total cost to $2865.00…but on the same hand, I'm not. We all know the $3K+ mark is unfortunately the trend these days for TOTL flagship headphones, and for me, hearing how Grados outperformed every TOTL headphones I've listened to in home, with the exception of Stax which comes at a much higher price point, the PS2Ke just may be a bargain in price performance ratio compared to other TOTL headphones that I personally wouldn't even consider buying after hearing them and comparing them to my PS1K. I do intend to borrow the PS2Ke from TCC after they've been loaned out and accumulate sufficient burn-in time, can't wait!


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> I must say that I'm a bit surprised at the cost for the new PS2Ke (not including the 4-pin XLR cable) for an additional $170.00 bringing the total cost to $2865.00…but on the same hand, I'm not. We all know the $3K+ mark is unfortunately the trend these days for TOTL flagship headphones, and for me, hearing how Grados outperformed every TOTL headphones I've listened to in home, with the exception of Stax which comes at a much higher price point, the PS2Ke just may be a bargain in price performance ratio compared to other TOTL headphones that I personally wouldn't even consider buying after hearing them and comparing them to my PS1K. I do intend to borrow the PS2Ke from TCC after they've been loaned out and accumulate sufficient burn-in time, can't wait!




please do get the loan program.i'm looking forward for your impression of ps2000e. yes i also hold ps1000(E in my case) as a great value. and that's actually the problem for ps2000e could it be as great value as ps1000e. especially with an $1000 extra. the sound has to be perfect because i know the packaging wouldn't be different at all and there's not going be any weight reduce for ps2000e. and don't forget with $2700 you could actually get ps1000e+decent dac/amp

looking at all the variables that differentiate ps1000e and ps2000e. it wouldn't be surprise if that paint job cost a lot of money


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> please do get the loan program.i'm looking forward for your impression of ps2000e. yes i also hold ps1000(E in my case) as a great value. and that's actually the problem for ps2000e could it be as great value as ps1000e. especially with an $1000 extra. the sound has to be perfect because i know the packaging wouldn't be different at all and there's not going be any weight reduce for ps2000e. and don't forget with $2700 you could actually get ps1000e+decent dac/amp
> 
> looking at all the variables that differentiate ps1000e and ps2000e. it wouldn't be surprise if that paint job cost a lot of money


 I'll definitely be borrow the PS2Ke and giving my impressions. I totally agree about your statement saying the value of the PS1K/e could be the problem with the PS2Ke if it's not a very noticeable and preferable improvement for some. In the meantime, I'm looking forward to hearing impressions from others on Grados new flagship!


----------



## wormsdriver

Judging by what I have heard from Grados latest offerings, I have no doubt the ps2ke will be fantastic.  I imagine something along the lines of the Gs2ke but more evolved. 

Grado seem pretty sure of themselves making those bold statements, guess we'll find out soon!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Ooooh....GOTTA HAVE IT!

Now listening to my PS1000e's through my Schiit Lyr 2 and Bifrost Multibit, pretending the "1" is a "2" and waiting for someone to offer $2,700 for my right kidney that I put in the head-fi classifieds. (Under "Sources," of course!)


----------



## james6333

The price increase over the PS1000e is unjustifiable. The PS1000e was already over priced IMO and this is a line right out of HiFiman's book...

At this price I would want a fully metal headband, a nice case, detachable wire with other types of connectors included etc, etc.


----------



## ruhenheiM

in honor of PS2000e release


----------



## Snodge

I'm definitely looking forward to seeing reviews and impressions on the PS2000e; without those I wouldn't be comfortable saying if they justify the price or not...


----------



## CH23 (Jun 1, 2017)

> The diaphragm geometry was redesigned to more accurately render the signal into music and *a new front cap for the driver* limits diffractions of the diaphragm. All this is mounted in a proprietary hybrid housing that ultimately gives the driver the utmost support while eliminating distortion and resonance, thus minimizing signal colorations to produce un-obscured details from the music. The incomparable sonic signature of Maple, first used in our limited edition GH1, delivers a unique but desirable response so we designed a hand-carved maple inner chamber and then seamlessly paired it to a beautiful new smoked chrome colored shell. Cladding the wood with metal alloy serves a profound purpose, it eliminates ringing and unwanted distortions. The PS2000e also has *a wider leather band for increased comfort* for long listening sessions. *Both the maple chamber and headband are exclusive to the PS2000e*.​



*a new front cap*: this is really the only thing i'm curious about. i bet it's like those metal ones you can get (the name escapes me at the moment)

*a wider leather band for increased comfort*: i think more padding or a complete redesign for the suspension would prove a way better comfort than a wider headband.

*the maple chamber and headband are exclusive to the PS2000e*: the maple chamber that is also used for the GH1?

So far I don't see the reason it's so much more expensive over the PS1000(e), and even that one I find overly expensive.

There seems to be very little change between these headphones and all previous Grado Labs headphones to justify it. (tooling is mostly the same, materials are mostly the same, R&D probably non-existent)

On a less negative note: I wouldn't trade my PS1000 or RS-1 for any other headphone in the world, so yes they're definitely doing something right.

-CH23


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Ooooh....GOTTA HAVE IT!
> 
> Now listening to my PS1000e's through my Schiit Lyr 2 and Bifrost Multibit, pretending the "1" is a "2" and waiting for someone to offer $2,700 for my right kidney that I put in the head-fi classifieds. (Under "Sources," of course!)


$2500.00?


----------



## ruhenheiM

CH23 said:


> a new front cap: this is really the only thing i'm curious about. i bet it's like those metal ones you can get (the name escapes me at the moment)
> 
> *a wider leather band for increased comfort*: i think more padding or a complete redesign for the suspension would prove a way better comfort than a wider headband.
> 
> ...



i think they stated in their website "A wider leather head-strap with added padding make for a more comfortable experience". so there is more padding. and wider headband actually kinda help. i always prefer jmoney headband style

to be honest i don't know but GH1 using the brooklyn maple right? so maybe this is different maple not the very same maple they using for GH1

same here. it depends. compare to other grado headphone yes its overly expensive.compare to other headphone it's really great value

we're talking about grado. this is exactly what i expect from grado


----------



## clundbe (Jun 1, 2017)

Don't tell my family, but the summer holiday will not happen. PS 2000 will be my holiday. Alone and living in my backyard, but happy. I hope.. But first, I need some reviews... My fetish for Grados will never quit.
By the way, anyone out there who need to sell there pair of HF1?


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Jun 1, 2017)

clundbe said:


> Don't tell my family, but the summer holiday will not happen. PS 2000 will be my holiday. Alone and living in my backyard, but happy. I hope.. But first, I need some reviews... My fetish for Grados will never quit.
> By the way, anyone out there who need to sell there pair of HF1?


Your profile indicates a real love for Grados.... GS2000e, Bushmills X, GH2, SR325i, PS500e, RS1i,.... If I were in your family hoping for a summer holiday, I would be Very Afraid!


----------



## ruhenheiM

clundbe said:


> Don't tell my family, but the summer holiday will not happen. PS 2000 will be my holiday. Alone and living in my backyard, but happy. I hope.. But first, I need some reviews... My fetish for Grados will never quit.
> By the way, anyone out there who need to sell there pair of HF1?



its a perfect time to teach your kids some lesson in life. you're not going to always get anything you want in life. so instead of summer holiday.boom show them the ps2000e but you need to lower the tone. you might need their assistances some day in the future


----------



## clundbe

Thumbs up! Instead of leaving the country(norway) with my family , we may take the commercial boats out to the islands in Oslo fjord and watch the birds and or some stranded whales . No, I guess I have to save up some cash in the matress for this HPs. But again, the HF 1 is on my list as well.


----------



## ruhenheiM

for you people who have strong mentality to resist this.you know who you are


----------



## MacedonianHero

ruhenheiM said:


> hahaha you forgot to quote this
> The PS2000e retains the world famous Grado signature sound, and takes it to a new level of refinement. Be transported. Be Grado.
> 
> 
> ...



I am not a fan of this trend of ever crazier and crazier priced headphones.


----------



## james6333

^Nope and I will be voicing my opinion by not buying them.


----------



## MacedonianHero

james6333 said:


> Nope and I will be voicing my opinion by not buying them.



I will be passing on these headphones as well.


----------



## headfry

- let me chime in, my Grade SR80e, SR325e and GS1000i are all very loved by me -
for their ability to communicate the soul of the performance.....so easy to listen to and balanced
(in the case of the last two, with some slight eq)...so musical!

each definitely earn their place in my collection...keepers!


----------



## Harry Manback (Jun 2, 2017)

These are insanely priced.  I guess Grado doesn't really care about customers or providing value.  There is no way that these are improved enough to justify the cost. Same crap rodblocks.  Same fit problems (too heavy and prone to falling off your head).  I see only superficial changes.  Did they increase the number of wires in the cable again?  You could use them for jumper cables in a pinch.

Its the RA1 amp all over again.  Build a cmoy, put it in a pretty box.  Make up a load of crap about how much "research" was done.  Charge 100x too much. Grado business plan in a nutshell.

Save yourself a load of cash and just get a set of diy headphones using nhoord drivers.  Grado can just wither and die.


----------



## wormsdriver

CH23 said:


> *a new front cap*: thi_*s is really the only thing i'm curious about. i bet it's like those metal ones you can get (the name escapes me at the moment)*_
> 
> 
> On a less negative note: I wouldn't trade my PS1000 or RS-1 for any other headphone in the world, so yes they're definitely doing something right.
> ...



I believe you're talking about the Ypsilon. I am now demoing a pair of their R1 drivers and they are fantastic! I bought a pair and hopefully will get them in a couple of weeks for my own build


----------



## wormsdriver

Harry Manback said:


> These are insanely priced.  I guess Grado doesn't really care about customers or providing value.  There is no way that these are improved enough to justify the cost. Same **** rodblocks.  Same fit problems (too heavy and prone to falling off your head).  I see only superficial changes.  Did they increase the number of wires in the cable again?  You could use them for jumper cables in a pinch.
> 
> Its the RA1 amp all over again.  Build a cmoy, put it in a pretty box.  Make up a load of crap about how much "research" was done.  Charge 100x too much. Grado business plan in a nutshell.
> 
> Save yourself a load of cash and just get a set of diy headphones using nhoord drivers.*  Grado can just wither and die*.



BLASPHEMY!!!


----------



## ruhenheiM

MacedonianHero said:


> I am not a fan of this trend of ever crazier and crazier priced headphones.



same but at least we have seven years to deal with that


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Jun 2, 2017)

Those pictures above of the PS2000e?  I am using them as examples in my soon-to-be-released blockbuster "Porn On The Internet," under the section "Headphone Porn!" I think I may earn enough money from it to actually be able to buy my own PS2000e.  (...and head-fi'ers take note: I devote more space to headphone porn than on all other forms of porn combined!  Great for geeks!)


----------



## DaemonSire

Speaking of nhoord drivers...is there a comparison between those, ypsilon and symphones?


----------



## Matez

Just two cents from me. I've had a listen to almost every high-end headphones there are over several years. But recently one of my customers wanted to exchange connectors in his RS1. These are really good, this was a very pleasant surprise.


----------



## joseph69

Matez said:


> Just two cents from me. I've had a listen to almost every high-end headphones there are over several years. But recently one of my customers wanted to exchange connectors in his RS1. These are really good, this was a very pleasant surprise.


Couldn't agree more. My RS1i (in my case) are keepers for life. Their one of the finest  headphones I own from Grado!


----------



## Matez

joseph69 said:


> Couldn't agree more. My RS1i (in my case) are keepers for life. Their one of the finest  headphones I own from Grado!



It's time to snatch a pair sometime soon, just for pure pleasure.


----------



## ruhenheiM

this might worth to watch guys!
https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/grado-ps2000e-mini-review-coming-soon.851773/


----------



## Krutsch

Harry Manback said:


> These are insanely priced.  I guess Grado doesn't really care about customers or providing value.  There is no way that these are improved enough to justify the cost. *Same **** rodblocks.  Same fit problems (too heavy and prone to falling off your head).*  I see only superficial changes.  Did they increase the number of wires in the cable again?  You could use them for jumper cables in a pinch.
> 
> Its the RA1 amp all over again.  Build a cmoy, put it in a pretty box.  Make up a load of crap about how much "research" was done.  Charge 100x too much. Grado business plan in a nutshell.
> 
> Save yourself a load of cash and just get a set of diy headphones using nhoord drivers.  Grado can just wither and die.



So, all of that ranting aside, I do agree that the plastic rodblocks (or whatever they are called) and the heavy fit for the high end models is a non-starter for me. I auditioned a PS1000e at NeedleDoctor and I couldn't wait to take it off my head - so much so that I can't really say I took any time to appreciate the sound.

I have enjoyed the fit and sound of the GS1000, in past, but I've gone in another direction for additional set of 'phones. Still love my RS2i, but that will likely be my last Grado.


----------



## DavidA

DaemonSire said:


> Speaking of nhoord drivers...is there a comparison between those, ypsilon and symphones?



I'll be able to give you a comparison in a few days since I have a Magnum V7 built by @fleasbaby on the way from @wormsdriver.  I already have a Nhoord Red V2, original Ypsilon and Ypsilon R1 on hand along with my RS2e and SR225e.


----------



## DaemonSire

DavidA said:


> I'll be able to give you a comparison in a few days since I have a Magnum V7 built by @fleasbaby on the way from @wormsdriver.  I already have a Nhoord Red V2, original Ypsilon and Ypsilon R1 on hand along with my RS2e and SR225e.



That's fantastic, thanks!


----------



## Harry Manback

Quick mini review of nhoord red drivers:

Bass: 8.5/10
Mids:  8/10
Highs:  8/10
Total:  24.5/30

They remind me of an RS1i with better bass.  Mine are in maple cups turned by Fleasbaby.  He does fantastic work.  

For comparison:

Fostex TH-X00

Bass: 9.5/10
Mids:  6.5/10
Highs: 7/10
Total:  23/30

HD650

Bass:  7/10
Mids:  8.5/10
Highs:  8/10
Tital:  23.5/30

GS2000e

Bass:  2/10
Mids:  7/10
Highs:  7/10
Total:  16/30

PS1000

Bass:  7/10
Mids:  8/10
Highs:  8/10
Total:  23/30

I will say this for Grado, its fun to make fun of the cable size, but they are really nice cables.  The GH1 and RS1i are both great headphones, but still a bit overpriced.  I would say that those two would be fairly priced at around $450 - $500 if they would include 1/4" plugs, 1/8" adapter and the 15' extension cord and offer the woiden stirage case for an extra $75 with purchase of headphone.  I would price the PS1000 at $750-900.  These three are the best Grados I've heard. I would say that my Nhoord based diy sounds better than any if them however.


----------



## Jazmanaut

Harry Manback said:


> Quick mini review of nhoord red drivers:
> 
> Bass: 8.5/10
> Mids:  8/10
> ...



Whad does those numbers mean? Quality, or loudnes of that spectrum? Or both? What if bass for example is best sounding and tighest ever, but a bit shy? How does that rates? Who, what, where, how... so many questions.


----------



## DavidA

@Harry Manback , glad to see someone else who likes the Nhoord driver.  FWIW I feel that my RS2e has slightly better highs but its not as dynamic as the Nhoord and bass lite compared to the Nhoord, or even the original Ypsilon.


----------



## joseph69

@ruhenheiM

Surprisingly I received the Gypsy Soul New Flamenco Cd this afternoon!
Hopefully I get in at a decent time tonight so I can hear the Cd in its entirety starting with the 009/BHSE.


----------



## CH23

wormsdriver said:


> I believe you're talking about the Ypsilon. I am now demoing a pair of their R1 drivers and they are fantastic! I bought a pair and hopefully will get them in a couple of weeks for my own build


i had the grille of the nhoord in mind, however, either would work as a redesign.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> @ruhenheiM
> 
> Surprisingly I received the Gypsy Soul New Flamenco Cd this afternoon!
> Hopefully I get in at a decent time tonight so I can hear the Cd in its entirety starting with the 009/BHSE.



wow that's fast! did you using amazon prime?
looking forward for your impression. hope you enjoy the cd


----------



## dannyvstheworld

Hey, just want to know how you guys wear the L-cush? I always wear them over-ear but I've read somewhere that they're supposed to be wore on-ear otherwise the SQ would be deteriorated.

I tired them on-ear but really can't stand it more than 30 seconds.


----------



## ruhenheiM

it supposed to be on ear by default. i don't know how you turn it into over-ear


----------



## DavidA

dannyvstheworld said:


> Hey, just want to know how you guys wear the L-cush? I always wear them over-ear but I've read somewhere that they're supposed to be wore on-ear otherwise the SQ would be deteriorated.
> 
> I tired them on-ear but really can't stand it more than 30 seconds.



The L pads are on-ear and like @ruhenheiM noted I can't picture them being made to over-ear.  If you want comfort then get some cheap ebay G pads ($5-6), better comfort and it give the sound stage and bass a tiny boost.


----------



## dannyvstheworld

I mean the lower half is on ear but the upper half sits around the ear.. so it's like hanging on the upper part of my ears.

lol guess I should try the G pads.


----------



## ruhenheiM

dannyvstheworld said:


> I mean the lower half is on ear but the upper half sits around the ear.. so it's like hanging on the upper part of my ears.
> 
> lol guess I should try the G pads.



i see.yes but it's still not a proper over-ear. still more like a on-ear feeling. anyway if you looking for comfort you could try g-pad but the sound going to be alter quite a bit. comfort always a bitch in grado especially if you already being exposed by super comfort headphones. i just saw your profile info.you have gh2,rs2e,ps500e changing to G-pad shouldn't be a problem


----------



## DavidA

DaemonSire said:


> Speaking of nhoord drivers...is there a comparison between those, ypsilon and symphones?



I got the Magnum V7 build from @fleasbaby, beautiful craftsmanship.  After doing some casual listening with some friends last night most agree that the V7 is quite close to the RS2e, bass and mids are a touch better on the V7 but the highs of the RS2e are more extended and smoother.  The prototype Nhoord driver (scarlet?) that I also have is the one to get if you like bass, makes my HE400 seem bass-lite, not to sure when and if they will be released but with some mods to the Nhoord Red V2 you can make it yourself since its based on the Red V2.  Ypsilon R1 is still the clearest and has the best controlled bass but to some the mids were a touch to recessed.  The original Ypsilon is the most dynamic of the bunch but the over all FR was not a favorite for all and really depends on the individual as to what they like.

If I had to give a 0-10 rating based on the wood cups there are currently in:
RS2e: 8.6
SR-225e: 8.3 (modded with dynamat, felt and sorbothane)
Nhoord Red V2: 9.2 (Mahogany cups, dynamat in the cups)
Ypsilon R1: 9.2 (Mahogany cups, dynamat in the cups)
Magnum V7: 9.1 (Maple / Black Limba cups)
original Ypsilon: 8.7 (Rosewood cups, dynamat in the cups)
Prototype Nhoord Scarlet: 8.7 (Rosewood cups)

Here's a few pictures:


L to R: Ypsilon R1, Magnum V7, RS2e, Nhoord Red V2, Nhoord Scarlet and on stand original Ypislon


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> wow that's fast! did you using amazon prime?
> looking forward for your impression. hope you enjoy the cd


Youre not kidding! No, wasn't Amazon prime, but the seller has an excellent reputation as far as fast delivery. Got in too late last night, but I'll be listening tonight for sure.


----------



## edgarlim1999

Listening to Duke Eillington's Jazz Party on the RS2e is so amazing! So airy, so smooth and effortlessly thrilling me more and more until tears begin to flow down from my cheeks! I wish I had the money to buy the HP1000 but it would take me years for that.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

RS2e is one of my favorite Grados, along with the PS1000 and the GS1000i.  I have and love the HP1000, but unlike other Grados, it has a very flat, accurate sound, not the fun peaky sound of the others I mentioned.


----------



## ruhenheiM

@edgarlim1999 
did you recable your rs2e or it just have very twisted cable?


----------



## edgarlim1999

I recabled mine with a silver cable


----------



## Harry Manback

Jazmanaut said:


> Whad does those numbers mean? Quality, or loudnes of that spectrum? Or both? What if bass for example is best sounding and tighest ever, but a bit shy? How does that rates? Who, what, where, how... so many questions.



Just some comparisons between the headphones listed.  Certainly not a comprehensive review.  Just my overall opinion.


----------



## Desi

CH23 said:


> i got it 2nd hand for cheap. serial number -might be-  5771, which is written in black marker on the black bottom, or it is 46, which is written on the inside of the bottom plate, and on the inside on the wood.


if you eve decide to sale your ph1 please let me know!!


----------



## ruhenheiM

lol
https://addictedtoaudio.com.au/coll...eference-magnetic-planar-open-back-headphones
https://addictedtoaudio.com.au/prod...netic-headpones?ref=isp_rel_prd&isp_ref_pos=3

good luck oz mate
https://addictedtoaudio.com.au/products/grado-ps2000e-professional-series-headphones


----------



## Marqzen

Former RS1 / RS1-vintage / GS1000 / SR325 / PS 1000 / HP2 owner here, I really missed them, they all sounded fantastic!


----------



## edgarlim1999

Does g-cush sound better on the RS2e? I wish to know as I want to get one for myself


----------



## DavidA

edgarlim1999 said:


> Does g-cush sound better on the RS2e? I wish to know as I want to get one for myself


To me the cheap ebay G pads ($5-6) sound better than the Grado L pads and are also more comfortable but true Grado G pads don't quite do it for me, they lower the bass 1-1.5dB and they are slightly stiffer so they are not as comfortable but the sound stage is better.


----------



## edgarlim1999

I've heard some dude is making leather ear pads for the Grado line up! It should be a remedy for people who wants Monster bass


----------



## WoodyLuvr

I wonder _*how much*_ the "closed-nature" of leather effects the Grado/Grado-like drivers that have been designed around/for open parameters (e.g. foam cushions/ear pads; open ear cups, etc.)?


----------



## edgarlim1999

I’m wondering about that too! Hope someone reviews it when it comes out


----------



## Jazmanaut

WoodyLuvr said:


> I wonder _*how much*_ the "closed-nature" of leather effects the Grado/Grado-like drivers that have been designed around/for open parameters (e.g. foam cushions/ear pads; open ear cups, etc.)?


I have no experience of leatherpads on Grados, but i can imagine, that impact is quite big.
I mean that even tapemod on bowls make such a big difference, and they affect the airflow just a bit.
Im curious tho!


----------



## CH23

Desi said:


> if you eve decide to sale your ph1 please let me know!!


contact my next of kin in about 70 years.


----------



## dannyvstheworld

ruhenheiM said:


> i see.yes but it's still not a proper over-ear. still more like a on-ear feeling. anyway if you looking for comfort you could try g-pad but the sound going to be alter quite a bit. comfort always a bitch in grado especially if you already being exposed by super comfort headphones. i just saw your profile info.you have gh2,rs2e,ps500e changing to G-pad shouldn't be a problem


Just tried Grado G-pads on my PS500e, and really really love the combination. I think the bass has slightly more body now, the mid is more refined, and the treble extension is probably a little better (or just because the mid is more laid back); together with the bigger soundstage, it creates a sound that's more relaxed, and not fatiguing at all. I didn't expect such changes, but I actually like it a lot, especially for some softer music.

But one thing I noticed that there must be some frequency that's severely recessed: I always felt the triangle (?) sound in the Prince song "Paisley Park" is very annoying through all my Grado headphones, but with G pad it's so much easier to the ear.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jun 6, 2017)

haha nice. i never tried ps500e/rs2e/gh2 though so not really sure about their sound i just assume it based on gh1/ps1000e/rs1buttoned and they all sound okay with g-pad so i thought they should sound okay with your grados. have you tried g-pad on rs2e and gh2? i think gh2 with g-pad probably have great combination

how about the comfort? do you like it? i'm guessing with your lightweight grado like rs2e or gh2, the comfort must be superb


----------



## XLR8

ruhenheiM said:


> lol
> https://addictedtoaudio.com.au/coll...eference-magnetic-planar-open-back-headphones
> https://addictedtoaudio.com.au/prod...netic-headpones?ref=isp_rel_prd&isp_ref_pos=3
> 
> ...



I thought the maple tree from Brooklyn had been utilised for the GH-1 series.

Looks like they found another maple tree.


----------



## Desi

CH23 said:


> contact my next of kin in about 70 years.


Great


----------



## Tim Le (Jun 7, 2017)

Hey guys, just wanted to say I just got the TTVJ deluxe flat pads for my rs2e's after some recommendations. I initially thought $60 was too much to spend on foam, but I have to say this is the most beneficial $60 I've spent on my setup thus far.

Bass hits with noticeably more impact, the mids are slightly more in your face, and the treble is very smooth.

Comfort isn't quite as nice as the stock pads, but that may change after they aren't as new and stiff.

For those of you wishing for more bass out of your Grados, you can't go wrong with these. I used to use my DT 990s for bassier genres like rap/edm, but I now prefer my rs2e's for everything.


----------



## whaiyun

Is there a large difference in sound between the SR225e and the RS2e?


----------



## Tim Le

whaiyun said:


> Is there a large difference in sound between the SR225e and the RS2e?



If you get the SR225e over the RS2e, you're most likely going to always be left wondering "what if". 

But from personal experience (keep in mind I listen to most of my music on Spotify), I can only tell the difference between the SR225e and RS2e when I'm doing very critical listening and A/Bing. That's not a bash on the RS2e, but rather a testament to how good the SR225 is and how diminishing returns start kicking in.


----------



## whaiyun

Tim Le said:


> If you get the SR225e over the RS2e, you're most likely going to always be left wondering "what if".
> 
> But from personal experience (keep in mind I listen to most of my music on Spotify), I can only tell the difference between the SR225e and RS2e when I'm doing very critical listening and A/Bing. That's not a bash on the RS2e, but rather a testament to how good the SR225 is and how diminishing returns start kicking in.


Thanks. I have the SR-225e. I just like the wood cup and leather band look


----------



## Tim Le

whaiyun said:


> Thanks. I have the SR-225e. I just like the wood cup and leather band look



If you're a fan of the "grado sound signature", I think the RS2e is an excellent choice and the logical upgrade choice. The better looks are always a bonus


----------



## gregorya

whaiyun said:


> Thanks. I have the SR-225e. I just like the wood cup and leather band look



The wood Grados look great... just be careful of termites...


----------



## DavidA

whaiyun said:


> Is there a large difference in sound between the SR225e and the RS2e?



There a noticeable difference if you leave both stock but the SR225e is quite easy to mod and it can get close to the RS2e, only the highs of the RS2e can't be reached by the SR225e but with mods it can actually be a more balanced sounding headphone than the RS2e.  You can always take your SR225e drivers and put them in wood cups, only need to solder 4 wires if you want to keep the stock cables (which I really don't like since the 8 conductor is too heavy for such light headphones) but you can get some nice replacement cables for reasonable prices.  I would also suggest trying different ear pads, I like the comfort of cheap ebay pads ($5-6) and they also boost the bass 1-2dB and make the sound stage a bit wider to me but since everyone's ears and head is shaped differently the G pads might not be to your liking.


----------



## Tim Le

DavidA said:


> There a noticeable difference if you leave both stock but the SR225e is quite easy to mod and it can get close to the RS2e, only the highs of the RS2e can't be reached by the SR225e but with mods it can actually be a more balanced sounding headphone than the RS2e.  You can always take your SR225e drivers and put them in wood cups, only need to solder 4 wires if you want to keep the stock cables (which I really don't like since the 8 conductor is too heavy for such light headphones) but you can get some nice replacement cables for reasonable prices.  I would also suggest trying different ear pads, I like the comfort of cheap ebay pads ($5-6) and they also boost the bass 1-2dB and make the sound stage a bit wider to me but since everyone's ears and head is shaped differently the G pads might not be to your liking.



Hi David, which mods would bring the sr225e more in line with the rs2e? Also, do you have any recommendations for a cable for my rs2e? Thanks


----------



## DavidA

Tim Le said:


> Hi David, which mods would bring the sr225e more in line with the rs2e? Also, do you have any recommendations for a cable for my rs2e? Thanks



I posted a few pictures in the "Grado Mods" thread if you want to see what I've done but basically added dynamat in the outer cups and on the back of the driver, opened up 2 additional vent holes and put some felt on the backside of the button.  I did remove the drivers and had them in rosewood cups for a short period but put them back in the original since I wanted to use the wood cups for a Ypsilon build.

I've used Canare, Mogami, Luna shops and Van Damme cables to build most of my cables and haven't noticed any difference from some fine crafted Forza and Double-Helix cables that I had.


----------



## Tim Le

DavidA said:


> I posted a few pictures in the "Grado Mods" thread if you want to see what I've done but basically added dynamat in the outer cups and on the back of the driver, opened up 2 additional vent holes and put some felt on the backside of the button.  I did remove the drivers and had them in rosewood cups for a short period but put them back in the original since I wanted to use the wood cups for a Ypsilon build.
> 
> I've used Canare, Mogami, Luna shops and Van Damme cables to build most of my cables and haven't noticed any difference from some fine crafted Forza and Double-Helix cables that I had.



Thanks, I'll give the Grado Mods thread a read when I have the chance.


----------



## joseph69

@ruhenheiM
I would recommend purchasing Gypsy Soul "New Flamenco" all of the tracks are very good, which is hard to come across with most Cd's. I do find I enjoy "Duende" the most, though.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> @ruhenheiM
> I would recommend purchasing Gypsy Soul "New Flamenco" all of the tracks are very good, which is hard to come across with most Cd's. I do find I enjoy "Duende" the most, though.



ahh okay.thanks.it's great to know you enjoy the cd. it turned out duende is not going to be your most expensive track  haha


----------



## Ultrainferno

The PS2000e, now reviewed already by @shigzeo on HFN


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> ahh okay.thanks.it's great to know you enjoy the cd. it turned out duende is not going to be your most expensive track  haha


No, definitely not, which is a good thing.
I've listened to "Duende" with the 009 and everything was pure bliss! Next I'm going to listen with the PS1K for you.


----------



## dannyvstheworld

ruhenheiM said:


> haha nice. i never tried ps500e/rs2e/gh2 though so not really sure about their sound i just assume it based on gh1/ps1000e/rs1buttoned and they all sound okay with g-pad so i thought they should sound okay with your grados. have you tried g-pad on rs2e and gh2? i think gh2 with g-pad probably have great combination
> 
> how about the comfort? do you like it? i'm guessing with your lightweight grado like rs2e or gh2, the comfort must be superb


The comfort is superb, indeed. Though never felt the L pads lacking much (wear it my "hang over ear" style), these G pads definitely took it to another level - probably Bayerdynamic and Hifiman level. Along with the more relaxed sound character, these headphones became really good for long-term listening.

I'll try them on my GH2 this weekend, but even with stock L pads, the GH2 already sounds very good to me..


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> No, definitely not, which is a good thing.
> I've listened to "Duende" with the 009 and everything was pure bliss! Next I'm going to listen with the PS1K for you.


hahaha thanks. i really wonder what's up there....




dannyvstheworld said:


> The comfort is superb, indeed. Though never felt the L pads lacking much (wear it my "hang over ear" style), these G pads definitely took it to another level - probably Bayerdynamic and Hifiman level. Along with the more relaxed sound character, these headphones became really good for long-term listening.
> 
> I'll try them on my GH2 this weekend, but even with stock L pads, the GH2 already sounds very good to me..



for some it could be little bit itchy because of the stiffness of the foam it become apparent in ps1000/e because of the weight of the headphone but in lighter models it easily one of the most comfort headphone out there


----------



## 4krow

Got the RS225e a bit ago, and really thought that they might be sold after a shoot out with some other cans. Trouble is, they grow on you. I get the preferences that other headphones can offer, and I will say that I really enjoy the 225 for certain recordings and not so much others. _NOW _I understand why headfiers own more than a couple of cans. Same reason that I owned more than a couple of hand planes, chisels and the like. Maybe not an exact comparison, yet it still gets the point by you.


----------



## DavidA

4krow said:


> Got the RS225e a bit ago, and really thought that they might be sold after a shoot out with some other cans. Trouble is, they grow on you. I get the preferences that other headphones can offer, and I will say that I really enjoy the 225 for certain recordings and not so much others. _NOW _I understand why headfiers own more than a couple of cans. Same reason that I owned more than a couple of hand planes, chisels and the like. Maybe not an exact comparison, yet it still gets the point by you.



Its using the right tool for the job


----------



## 4krow

Should I decide to crack the cups open for surgery, what is the safest method to do so?


----------



## DavidA

4krow said:


> Should I decide to crack the cups open for surgery, what is the safest method to do so?



I like using the soak hot water method but you need to be careful of the water level, others like the hair drier method but you need to make sure the hot air does not hit the drivers


----------



## joseph69

+1 for the blow dryer…works excellent! If you go this route, just be sure to use more muscle than heat.

I actually cringed at the site of Grados sitting in hot water the first time I had seen this posted.


----------



## ruhenheiM

hair dryer probably the safest method but like joseph mentioned you need to use more muscle than heat


----------



## DavidA

The reason I like the soak in hot water method is that it heats up the entire cup evenly and quickly (15-20 seconds) where the hair dryer method is a little hit or miss and takes much longer


----------



## joseph69

DavidA said:


> The reason I like the soak in hot water method is that it heats up the entire cup evenly and quickly (15-20 seconds) where the hair dryer method is a little hit or miss and takes much longer


Yes, the dryer does take some time. I continuously go around the circumference of the cups as evenly as I can, and as I mentioned use more muscle than heat. I remember when I did my 80i, it took much longer than doing my 325is because the aluminum heated very fast and stayed heated as well.


----------



## AWS Soul

Tim Le said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to say I just got the TTVJ deluxe flat pads for my rs2e's after some recommendations. I initially thought $60 was too much to spend on foam, but I have to say this is the most beneficial $60 I've spent on my setup thus far.
> 
> Bass hits with noticeably more impact, the mids are slightly more in your face, and the treble is very smooth.
> 
> ...


I have the ttvj deluxe flats on my RS2e also and they are magnificent , i also use them on my 80e & 325e , overall they are my fave. pads.   I have all grado pads and have all pad mods.    And the ttvj deluxe reigns supreme.      But i do like the cloned L-Cush i bought from on ebay on my rs2e.


----------



## kuutan

Is there really a significant sound difference between flats and a quarter mod comfy?


----------



## ruhenheiM

yes if my memory serve me right.but it was long time ago when i compared it and it was also sennheiser hd414 pad not the grado comfy pad. for the on ear grado pad, flat pad is the reigning champion i guess but i i never tried the ebay clone and the tape mod so this is not really credible opinion


----------



## kuutan (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm a frugal guy so it's hard to justify $40 for some flats unless it's really going to change the sound compared to my quarter mod comfys. I just don't see why there aren't other knock off of flats? Or am I not finding them on the web.


----------



## ruhenheiM

if you don't mind the comfort. you can't go wrong with flat pad. it's as good as woody cup mod. its even has better improvement to swap to flat pad than recable for grado headphone. and it could last for 6 years at least based on my experience using them for my first grado. so that's really great $40 investment. i know the price insanely high for a foam pad especially when you compare it to the whole headphone like sr60 that's like 20/30 bucks price different. but for me it's worth the price, i didn't buy any headphones in 6 years.i was using sr60 with woody+bluetack mod+flat pad. if only i didn't find out about vintage headphones i probably still using that headphone.i still have it though


----------



## Gippy (Jun 10, 2017)

Finally got to hear the GH2 in L-cush and G-cush at Bay Bloor Radio today. Brought my GS2000e along with me to compare. GH2 has more bass and honestly with G-cush I could see some preferring its sound signature over the GS2000e. The GS2000e felt significantly airier and more refined in the mids and treble. I think the GH2 is better than the PS500e and RS1e.

I ran a frequency sweep to check driver matching. Much to my dismay, their GH2 had very poor driver matching, as the sweep shifted numerous times starting at 2khz. I then ran it on their demo GS2000e. While driver matching was much better than the GH2, I found that their unit was worse than my own. My unit has a slight right shift from 8khz-8.5khz but is otherwise centered. Slightly recessed 6khz on both, so that's definitely a deliberate tuning. I was thinking about sending it in for warranty but I'm afraid of getting back worse drivers. From my experience it's basically a lotto whether most headphone drivers match past 4khz.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jun 10, 2017)

Gippy said:


> Finally got to hear the GH2 in L-cush and G-cush at Bay Bloor Radio today. Brought my GS2000e along with me to compare. GH2 has more bass and honestly with G-cush I could see some preferring its sound signature over the GS2000e. The GS2000e felt significantly airier and more refined in the mids and treble. I think the GH2 is better than the PS500e and RS1e.
> 
> I ran a frequency sweep to check driver matching. Much to my dismay, their GH2 had very poor driver matching, as the sweep shifted numerous times starting at 2khz. I then ran it on their demo GS2000e. While driver matching was much better than the GH2, I found that their unit was worse than my own. My unit has a slight right shift from 8khz-8.5khz but is otherwise centered. Slightly recessed 6khz on both, so that's definitely a deliberate tuning. I was thinking about sending it in for warranty but I'm afraid of getting back worse drivers. From my experience it's basically a lotto whether most headphone drivers match past 4khz.



that's something people don't like about grado, their quality control is not great, even a hardcore grado fans will admit that. have you ever heard if it ain't broke don't fix it? that's probably a match slogan for grado. my recommendation based from my experience with grado headphones, basically any handmade products is if you like it keep it cause you won't know what you'll get next.


----------



## Gippy

ruhenheiM said:


> if you like it keep it cause you won't know what you'll get next.



Yeah, I'm definitely keeping my unit for sure. I don't even know how they could repair it without damaging the wooden cups, as the cable leading into the cups is right where the mahogany fuses with the maple.


----------



## XLR8

ruhenheiM said:


> that's something people don't like about grado, their quality control is not great, even a hardcore grado fans will admit that. have you ever heard if it ain't broke don't fix it? that's probably a match slogan for grado. my recommendation based from my experience with grado headphones, basically any handmade products is if you like it keep it cause you won't know what you'll get next.



Ahhhhh Mr Frankenstein..


----------



## Harry Manback

Gippy said:


> Finally got to hear the GH2 in L-cush and G-cush at Bay Bloor Radio today. Brought my GS2000e along with me to compare. GH2 has more bass and honestly with G-cush I could see some preferring its sound signature over the GS2000e. The GS2000e felt significantly airier and more refined in the mids and treble. I think the GH2 is better than the PS500e and RS1e.
> 
> I ran a frequency sweep to check driver matching. Much to my dismay, their GH2 had very poor driver matching, as the sweep shifted numerous times starting at 2khz. I then ran it on their demo GS2000e. While driver matching was much better than the GH2, I found that their unit was worse than my own. My unit has a slight right shift from 8khz-8.5khz but is otherwise centered. Slightly recessed 6khz on both, so that's definitely a deliberate tuning. I was thinking about sending it in for warranty but I'm afraid of getting back worse drivers. From my experience it's basically a lotto whether most headphone drivers match past 4khz.



Dosn't Grado specify 0.5% driver matching?  Sounds like (no pun intended) yours are out if spec and should be replaced.

Grado and quality control should only be in the same sentence with the word "horrible" somewhere in the mix.  My GH1 had to have warranty work due to a bad cable.

Get a set if HD650's and enjoy.


----------



## Gippy (Jun 11, 2017)

I believe the "0.05 dB" matching claim only applies at 1khz, and even then, I call BS on that. In their videos, Grado shows their technicians grabbing 2 random drivers from a pile to construct an SR60e, which is supposed to be "0.1dB" driver matched. It's difficult to produce two completely identical drivers that match in the upper treble. InnerFidelity's HD600 FR graph has a significant left shift. The HD650 is closer. When I had the HD800S, driver matching was spot-on, but Sennheiser uses state-of-the-art lab equipment to ensure that.

I didn't frequency sweep test all of the demo Grados on Bay Bloor Radio's headphone wall, but I'd bet that my current GS2000e is better matched than all of them. So sending it in would be a dumb idea; I should be thankful that it's closely matched up to 8khz.


----------



## whirlwind

New amp made it to the house...today is looking like an RS1 kind of day..


 

 

Going to kick it off with some Junior Wells!


----------



## joseph69 (Jun 11, 2017)

@ruhenheiM
Here is something you might enjoy.


----------



## ruhenheiM

@joseph69 
i couldn't play that video but i searched it and got from another uploader. that is very nice tune. and yes i really enjoy that. thanks for sharing! 

if you like watching movies, you must know this one.this is very nice


and i'm not sure you're going to enjoy this but this is probably the most peaceful tune i ever came across in movies


----------



## 514077

whirlwind said:


> New amp made it to the house...today is looking like an RS1 kind of day..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May I ask what kind of amp?  Not good with pics, ya know.


----------



## whirlwind

UELong said:


> May I ask what kind of amp?  Not good with pics, ya know.



Hi.

It is a custom EL3N amp that is made by @2359glenn here on the forums


----------



## 514077

whirlwind said:


> Hi.
> 
> It is a custom EL3N amp that is made by @2359glenn here on the forums


Thanks.


----------



## joseph69 (Jun 13, 2017)

@ruhenheiM 
][/QUOTE]I'm not a movie person, but both of those tracks definitely kept me interested the more I listened, thank you.


----------



## whaiyun

Does the RS2e have the same ungodly thick cable that my SR225e has?


----------



## DavidA

whaiyun said:


> Does the RS2e have the same ungodly thick cable that my SR225e has?


yes


----------



## whaiyun

DavidA said:


> yes


Sigh, I wish Grado would make their headphones with removable cables.


----------



## DavidA

whaiyun said:


> Sigh, I wish Grado would make their headphones with removable cables.



Very easy to do, I use SMC jacks:


My RS2e

My SR225e on the lower left along with some of the other Grado/custom builds I have


----------



## 514077

whaiyun said:


> Sigh, I wish Grado would make their headphones with removable cables.


So do I.  I had the cord replaced on my 325I's twice.  I don't even know if the cord is properly secured, inside, to protect the connection.


----------



## whaiyun

DavidA said:


> Very easy to do, I use SMC jacks:
> 
> My RS2e
> 
> My SR225e on the lower left along with some of the other Grado/custom builds I have


I don't think you have enough Grados!


----------



## DavidA

whaiyun said:


> I don't think you have enough Grados!


I only have 3 Grado; RS2e, SR225e and SR225i, the rest are either Ypsilon, Nhoord or Magnum.



UELong said:


> So do I.  I had the cord replaced on my 325I's twice.  I don't even know if the cord is properly secured, inside, to protect the connection.


You might want to install the SMC jacks, 2.5mm TR or MMCX jack to make the cables removable, might be cheaper in the long run.  At least your 325i doesn't have the stupid heavy 8 conductor cables that is currently used IIRC.


----------



## 514077

DavidA said:


> I only have 3 Grado; RS2e, SR225e and SR225i, the rest are either Ypsilon, Nhoord or Magnum.
> 
> 
> You might want to install the SMC jacks, 2.5mm TR or MMCX jack to make the cables removable, might be cheaper in the long run.  At least your 325i doesn't have the stupid heavy 8 conductor cables that is currently used IIRC.


Thanks.  I actually passed them on to my younger son.  I now have the 1000Es with the even heavier 12-conductor cable.  Woah is me.  I'm not familiar with the term SMC.  What are they?  Can you describe them without pics, as I can't see them.


----------



## DavidA (Jun 14, 2017)

UELong said:


> Thanks.  I actually passed them on to my younger son.  I now have the 1000Es with the even heavier 12-conductor cable.  Woah is me.  I'm not familiar with the term SMC.  What are they?  Can you describe them without pics, as I can't see them.



The SMC connector is on top (male on left, female on right), mini-XLR below.

A sample of different connectors, all are the cable side connectors

One reason I like the SMC connector is that they are small, provide a secure connection, and are fairly easy to work with.


----------



## joseph69

UELong said:


> So do I.  I had the cord replaced on my 325I's twice.  I don't even know if the cord is properly secured, inside, to protect the connection.


Their secured with a plastic tie-wrap inside the cups which will hit the cups if the cable is pulled rather than strain the wires from the solder joints. In my 5yrs of owning my Grados, I've never had to replace a cable.


----------



## DavidA

joseph69 said:


> Their secured with a plastic tie-wrap inside the cups which will hit the cups if the cable is pulled rather than strain the wires from the solder joints. In my 5yrs of owning my Grados, I've never had to replace a cable.



I think you have been quite lucky, I've replaced a damaged cable on a RS2e (ran over cable with chair) , SR80i and PS500 (outer plastic of the cable cracking after 3-4 years) and a SR80e that had a break of the solder within the 3.5mm jack


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Can anybody tell me if Tim, at Kitsune Audio, contacts you before the dac is shipped or after the dac is shipped ?





DavidA said:


> I think you have been quite lucky, I've replaced a damaged cable on a RS2e (ran over cable with chair) , SR80i and PS500 (outer plastic of the cable cracking after 3-4 years) and a SR80e that had a break of the solder within the 3.5mm jack


Well I've never run my cables over with a chair, but as far as the sheathing cracking or solder joints failing I guess I have been lucky. But then again, I never let my cups rotate either, so my cables are never twisted.


----------



## ruhenheiM

same here i never have cable problem with grado headphones. my almost 11years sr60's cable look almost new.however my ps1000e cable looks kinda beat up twisted little bit like that. and i notice all the old slim grado cables like in sr100,sr60 and rs1 buttoned they don't have this twisted problem


----------



## gregorya

The biggest issue I have with Grado cables, on any model regardless of wire gauge, is how they are packaged. It takes quite a long time for the cable to straighten out and lose the bends from being folded into the box. The newer, smaller boxes are worse. If the cables were coiled instead of bundled, it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## ruhenheiM

ahhh i got it.yea that's make sense. all my grado was in the pizza box package including the sr60.with the newer smaller box that might be a problem.

the twisted cable however become apparent with the thicker cables.when the slimmer cable got twisted you just need to rotate it back it's not that big a deal.but when thicker cable got twisted and then rotate it back.those twisted left some marks and the more it got twisted the worse it gets


----------



## joseph69

gregorya said:


> If the cables were coiled instead of bundled, it wouldn't be a problem.


They definitely should be coiled.


----------



## eksuen

joseph69 said:


> They definitely should be coiled.


I've never had issues with the bends from the cable being bundled. My only issue is the bend right below the earcups tends to be too sharp and I have kinks in the cable that haven't come out entirely.


----------



## joseph69

eksuen said:


> I've never had issues with the bends from the cable being bundled. My only issue is the bend right below the earcups tends to be too sharp and I have kinks in the cable that haven't come out entirely.


The bends straighten out nicely with some heat from a blow dyer and massaging, but they should still be coiled.


----------



## GreenBow

A while ago I EQ-ed my music player JRiver and found my SR225e better. Literally I could not stop listening.

Using Chord Mojo DAC.

Anyway, after a bit of a patch of less music listening, I just looked closer at my EQ-ing. I have managed to improve the sound yet more. Specs: -4dB at 3kHz, -3.5dB at 6KHz, and ~ - 3dB at 12KHz. The result is something I wasn't expecting. Music actually sounds to be massaging my hearing. I mean not only does the music have more depth, better balance, and more interest. It actually makes my hearing feel like it's being repaired.

(I think I am going to have a go at @DavidA modding. Dynomat, sorthobane, and felt. (Plus some cheaper denser pads to retain lower frequencies.) The mods make sense to me, so I might do it. Hearing what these headphones are capable of is food for thought.)


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Thanks so much for actually giving the EQ settings... so many folks say "I just EQ-ed my headphones and they are now WONDERFUL," then don't tell you what EQ settings they used.  Makes as much sense as saying "I have a world-shattering salacious secret... But I can't tell you!"


----------



## 514077

ruthieandjohn said:


> Thanks so much for actually giving the EQ settings... so many folks say "I just EQ-ed my headphones and they are now WONDERFUL," then don't tell you what EQ settings they used.  Makes as much sense as saying "I have a world-shattering salacious secret... But I can't tell you!"


Have to aggree.  Reminds me of the line from the Grinch:  "Solve world hunger, tell no one."   If anyone comes up with some ideas for EQ'ing PS1000E, I'd love to hear them.


----------



## headfry (Jun 16, 2017)

...retstates the point I've been making that eq can totally transform a Grado - or other headphone -
and is particularly needed for some.

such as my SR325e - for my tastes 1 db down at 5.02k and 7.956K each, 2db down at both 12.6 and 20k sounds great.

For GS1000i; .8 db up at 3.17k, .5 db up at 5.02k, .25 up at 7.96k, .25 down at 12.6 and
 1 db down at 20k

I use Marvel Voxengo VST plugin in Audirvana 3+ on my Mac, in IOS use the eq in Kaisertone.

I feel that there is a bias against using eq and a shying away from headphones that are said to benefit from it.

In my experience, proper use of eq plugin and settings has made these two headphones sound absolutely sublime!


----------



## GreenBow (Jun 16, 2017)

UELong said:


> Have to aggree.  Reminds me of the line from the Grinch:  "Solve world hunger, tell no one."   If anyone comes up with some ideas for EQ'ing PS1000E, I'd love to hear them.



Well, Mojo is tuned slightly dark, so I guess you'd leave it similar. I still alter it a bit. Overall though, it's the effect that took me by surprise.

(P.S. Over fifties might want to leave 12kHz at 0dB (instead of a minus dB). Since on average we lose sensitivity to hearing in that range past fifty years of age. I mean just alter it around; it will either sound too bright or add tone, texture, and depth. Then you know when it's right.)


----------



## TommyTunes

Anyone know a vendor that can install either Audeze or Sennheiser connectors on Grado PS500 headphones?


----------



## 514077

TommyTunes said:


> Anyone know a vendor that can install either Audeze or Sennheiser connectors on Grado PS500 headphones?


If you're in the U.S., you could always email Moon Audio and consult with them.


----------



## 602071349

Grado ps2000e is out now! How do you guys think about this headphone?


----------



## DavidA

TommyTunes said:


> Anyone know a vendor that can install either Audeze or Sennheiser connectors on Grado PS500 headphones?



Which Sennheiser connector were you considering?  Moon Audio does the HD800 IIRC but its not a connector I would suggest due to the cost of the HD800 connectors.  The Audeze mini-XLR is too large of a connector for the PS500 and would require a lot of cutting of the cups, unless you want to attach the connectors pig tail style.  I've used SMC jacks which fit with very little work and would be my recommendation.


----------



## 514077

602071349 said:


> Grado ps2000e is out now! How do you guys think about this headphone?


Ain't heard it yet.  There was a review on Headphonia, I'm sure; though it might've been Headphone Guru.  Search and you should find.


----------



## edgarlim1999

Hi guys,

Does anyone of you believe that going balanced for Grados is the way to go? I really wonder if that will make my RS2e sing!


----------



## Jazmanaut

UELong said:


> Have to aggree.  Reminds me of the line from the Grinch:  "Solve world hunger, tell no one."   If anyone comes up with some ideas for EQ'ing PS1000E, I'd love to hear them.





ruthieandjohn said:


> Thanks so much for actually giving the EQ settings... so many folks say "I just EQ-ed my headphones and they are now WONDERFUL," then don't tell you what EQ settings they used.  Makes as much sense as saying "I have a world-shattering salacious secret... But I can't tell you!"



If there is no mention of wich kind of Eq one is using, and no information about bandwith, that information is pretty much useless.
I find that there is +2.5dB resonance peak in most of e-series grado drivers, at 2100Hz, but what you need to know, is that it is very, very narrow.


----------



## Jazmanaut (Jun 18, 2017)

edgarlim1999 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Does anyone of you believe that going balanced for Grados is the way to go? I really wonder if that will make my RS2e sing!



No. Balancing headphones is pretty much useless. It does not affect sound quality it self, but eliminates possible buzzing, and such in long cable runs.
http://www.aviom.com/blog/balanced-vs-unbalanced/


----------



## 514077

edgarlim1999 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Does anyone of you believe that going balanced for Grados is the way to go? I really wonder if that will make my RS2e sing!


I believe @joseph69 has a balanced Grado, if memory serves.  Or someone of his ilk.  Maybe he can weigh in.


----------



## rx79ez08

Jazmanaut said:


> No. Balancing headphones is pretty much useless. It does not affect sound quality it self, but eliminates possible buzzing, and such in long cable runs.
> http://www.aviom.com/blog/balanced-vs-unbalanced/


Balanced connection also allows double the voltage to be applied to the transducer, allowing faster transient and larger voltage swing.
With lower output per channel also should allows the amplifier to operate in a more linear region, thereby minimizing output distortions.


----------



## joseph69

edgarlim1999 said:


> Does anyone of you believe that going balanced for Grados is the way to go? I really wonder if that will make my RS2e sing!


 


UELong said:


> I believe @joseph69 has a balanced Grado, if memory serves.  Or someone of his ilk.  Maybe he can weigh in.


 After balancing my PS1K/GH-1 w/G and my RS1i I found the biggest impact to be the stereo imaging…other of course have different opinions.


----------



## 514077

rx79ez08 said:


> Balanced connection also allows double the voltage to be applied to the transducer, allowing faster transient and larger voltage swing.
> With lower output per channel also should allows the amplifier to operate in a more linear region, thereby minimizing output distortions.


How about the difficulty of making sure that both sides of the balanced amp are simetric?  I'm not against the idea, just curious.  It must be a lot harder to ensure quality of a balanced system.


----------



## joseph69

UELong said:


> It must be a lot harder to ensure quality of a balanced system.


GS-X mk2!


----------



## MacedonianHero

UELong said:


> How about the difficulty of making sure that both sides of the balanced amp are simetric?  I'm not against the idea, just curious.  It must be a lot harder to ensure quality of a balanced system.



In theory, a balanced system will give you a lower noise floor and more power.


----------



## joseph69

@ruhenheiM 
I don't know if your were into G&R back in the '90's, but "Obsessive Confession" by Slash in also on Gypsy Soul New Flamenco.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> @ruhenheiM
> I don't know if your were into G&R back in the '90's, but "Obsessive Confession" by Slash in also on Gypsy Soul New Flamenco.


whaaattt.i just googled it and i assume this is the one you talking about


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> whaaattt.i just googled it and i assume this is the one you talking about


 That's the one!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Based on joseph69's recommendation, I bought Gypsy Soul also.  It is so fantastic on my Grados that during some percussion intervals, I take the headphones off because I think that there is a banging noise in the room...so Real!


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Based on joseph69's recommendation, I bought Gypsy Soul also.  It is so fantastic on my Grados that during some percussion intervals, I take the headphones off because I think that there is a banging noise in the room...so Real!


Great to hear you purchased the Cd! I actually thought some tracks were binaural recordings they sounded so far outside the head!


----------



## Blazer39

i would like to know if Grado newer larger air chamber is* actually better*?!
did anyone compare them?

Alessandro returned the music series one* original* in their shop, very tempted to buy it


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jun 19, 2017)

damn that's cd seems like a must buy 




Blazer39 said:


> i would like to know if Grado newer larger air chamber is* actually better*?!
> did anyone compare them?
> 
> Alessandro returned the music series one* original* in their shop, very tempted to buy it


not really side by side comparison so do not take this in serious manner, the larger air chamber compare to the original in entry level prestige series, i think the new one sounds more airy and less compressed/pressurize bass from the original, that's what i found very noticeable directly from dap when i heard sr60e but i think they are also tuning it little bit different, i also not really sure if it's significantly better or might even if it's an improvement. besides after spending some times with modding in the original, i actually prefer the look of the original, it's look very classic

and it doesn't matter though larger chamber or not, i almost certain the drivers tuned little bit different. and at some point you're going to mod the headphone anyway.  if you like the looks of the original, you should go for it.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

ruhenheiM said:


> damn that's cd seems like a must buy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes they are tuned slightly differently, the SR60e comes with 2 holes on the back of the driver open, unlike the original which had them all covered. This leads to a smoother and warmer sound vs the original that was very aggressive to listen to.


----------



## DavidA

Blazer39 said:


> i would like to know if Grado newer larger air chamber is* actually better*?!
> did anyone compare them?
> 
> Alessandro returned the music series one* original* in their shop, very tempted to buy it



I don't think the larger air chamber makes a significant contribution to the differences in the "i" and "e" series, as Oscar-Hi noted the newer "e" series does have 2 vent holes opened from the factory compared to the "i" but even after opening 2 vent holes on my SR80i and SR225i they don't sound like the stock SR80e and SR225e so I suspect that there are other changes to the driver in addition to the vent holes with the size of the cups being one of them.


----------



## Blazer39

ruhenheiM said:


> damn that's cd seems like a must buy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i really like the original looks, and that's actually the reason im considering the original cups.

also i think 99$ is a good price for slightly tuned 125e grado


----------



## ruhenheiM

anyone?

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/grado-ps2000e-loaner-program-ttvjaudio-com.852728/


----------



## wormsdriver

ruhenheiM said:


> anyone?
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/grado-ps2000e-loaner-program-ttvjaudio-com.852728/


----------



## joseph69 (Jun 21, 2017)

ruhenheiM said:


> anyone?
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/grado-ps2000e-loaner-program-ttvjaudio-com.852728/


Thank's for the link.
I sent Todd an e-mail, so hopefully I can be part of the program!


----------



## joseph69

I made it!
Thanks, @ruhenheiM


----------



## ruhenheiM

congrats @joseph69 ! can't wait for your impression. i was worried it would've been late because the post was like a week ago


----------



## wormsdriver

ruhenheiM said:


> anyone?
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/grado-ps2000e-loaner-program-ttvjaudio-com.852728/


Thanks for pointing this out,  I made it on the list! YOU ROCK!


----------



## trellus

ruhenheiM said:


> anyone?
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/grado-ps2000e-loaner-program-ttvjaudio-com.852728/



I'll anxiously await to hear the impressions of those who participate!  (I don't even know what the eligibility requirements are for this loaner program, but I self disqualify myself since I never see myself buying the PS2000e on account of the price!)


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Aw, kindly Todd let ANYONE on the list.  He even let ME on the list!  Thanks, ruhenheiM, for alerting us to this!


----------



## ruhenheiM

@trellus 
i think the main requirement is you have to be in US and once you get the headphone you have to write a review other than that i have no idea 

i just saw the list. congrats y'all ! i'm glad people from this grado fan club thread made it on the list. can't wait for your impressions. this is great, we could have some good idea about ps2000e


----------



## ruhenheiM

http://turbulentlabs.com/category/leather-headbands/

i'm not sure if they made some changes of this but it looks there's more padding and even more beautiful than before


----------



## trellus

ruhenheiM said:


> http://turbulentlabs.com/category/leather-headbands/
> 
> i'm not sure if they made some changes of this but it looks there's more padding and even more beautiful than before



Those look very comfortable!


----------



## gregorya

trellus said:


> Those look very comfortable!



I have a couple of their headbands and they are both very attractive and comfortable. They do very high quality work.


----------



## DavidA

Another happy owner of 2 Turbulent leather headbands here.  Also have some from Rholuplat but they are the older version which to me were better padded but not as cheap as the current offerings, I guess you get what you pay for here.


----------



## whirlwind

Those headbands look wonderful


----------



## ruhenheiM

brace yourself
http://positive-feedback.com/reviews/hardware-reviews/grado-ps2000e-headphones/
"The new Grados are very similar to the Stax 009"


----------



## edgarlim1999

Jazmanaut said:


> No. Balancing headphones is pretty much useless. It does not affect sound quality it self, but eliminates possible buzzing, and such in long cable runs.
> http://www.aviom.com/blog/balanced-vs-unbalanced/


Hmmmm... that's a new thing that I've learned today


----------



## edgarlim1999

joseph69 said:


> After balancing my PS1K/GH-1 w/G and my RS1i I found the biggest impact to be the stereo imaging…other of course have different opinions.


GLAD SOMEONE TRIED IT AND IT WORKS WELL!


----------



## joseph69 (Jun 22, 2017)

One thing that really stands out for me in this review are the pros/cons mentioned about both the PS2Ke/009, but then Robert H. Levi states: "*The new Grados are very similar to the Stax 009"*??? Too me, this is a totally contradicting statement.

EDIT: My apologies for misreading your review incorrectly Mr. Levi…I must have missed school that day!


----------



## edgarlim1999

ruhenheiM said:


> http://turbulentlabs.com/category/leather-headbands/
> 
> i'm not sure if they made some changes of this but it looks there's more padding and even more beautiful than before


I bet the TAN ones will look really good on my RS2e!


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jun 22, 2017)

joseph69 said:


> One thing that really stands out for me in this review are the pros/cons mentioned about both the PS2Ke/009, but then Robert H. Levi states: "*The new Grados are very similar to the Stax 009"*??? Too me, this is a totally contradicting statement.



i think u're little bit misread that. the pro and cons he stated is about comparison between ps2000e and stax lambda not the stax 009. the sound of ps2000e in regard with stax lamba is more in line with 009 level according to him

but i wouldn't take his words for granted.for years his writing about grado headphones seems little bit biased and he also sometimes exaggerate it. his writing could give a little bit idea about the headphone and for grado fans it sounds very exciting but later when demo it for yourself u're left with little disappointment 

i share that link because it's hard to find the ps2000e review. until today i just found 2 online reviews. so it just for little bit reading material before we got more detail information about ps2000e sound



edgarlim1999 said:


> I bet the TAN ones will look really good on my RS2e!


you bet! it looks good on used to be my rs1 buttoned


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> i think u're little bit misread that.


 I think you're 100% right! 
Thank you,
My mistake for misreading. Also, I do appreciate you posting this link or any pertaining to the new PS2Ke.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jun 22, 2017)

joseph69 said:


> I think you're 100% right!
> Thank you,
> My mistake for misreading. Also, I do appreciate you posting this link or any pertaining to the new PS2Ke.


haha it's all right. btw do you know is todd already ship the headphone yet?
i assume this names supposed to be waiting list in order

buffer
Senndo
CaptainKush
Mhpsd
tlainhart
wormsdriver
ruthieandjohn
joseph69
Oteil
Joedoe
Mshenay

1 person 1 week. that's like over 2 months waiting for you by that time it's already well burned or you probably already buy the headphone yourself.
@ruthieandjohn i know your love about grado but please send the headphone to joseph after your week is up. do not buy the demo headphone sir!  or even better i'm just speak on behalf of everyone in this thread and i'm pretty sure they're going to back me up on this one, so please do not shoot the messenger. since it's going to be a long wait anyway for you, why don't you just buy the headphone and help all of us out from this misery.we need the ps2000e review now!


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> haha it's all right. btw do you know is todd already ship the headphone yet?
> i assume this names supposed to be waiting list in order


 Yes, according to Todd they've been shipped out already to the first person on the list (if I read that correctly, lol). I would guess that the names are in the order we will be receiving the headphones. If so, you're right, I'll have a good amount of burn0in by the time I receive them.

PS: I'm going to edit my post about the PS2Ke review with an apology to Mr.Levi.


----------



## GreenBow (Jun 25, 2017)

By the way, on your precious head-fi gear folks, please check this out. Track is called Earth, by Three Cats.  As far as I can tell it's balanced neutrally.


----------



## JoeDoe (Jun 23, 2017)

Hey there GFC, haven't dropped by in a while! Good to see y'all holding it down!

4 things:

1. So pumped that Todd is doing the 2000e tour.
2. I've decided to sell my proto Sugarmaple Sidewinder with TOTL tubes (discount to anyone in the GFC) This thing is legendary with Grados and I'd love to see one of y'all take it.
3. Any of you blokes doing headphones from a WA22?
4. Just started checking out this guy and his stuff sounds great via my PS1000:


----------



## 514077

JoeDoe said:


> Hey there GFC, haven't dropped by in a while! Good to see y'all holding it down!
> 
> 4 things:
> 
> ...



Must have more by that player!  Is he available from download source?


----------



## JoeDoe

UELong said:


> Must have more by that player!  Is he available from download source?


Check him out here: https://store.cdbaby.com/Artist/MarkLettieri


----------



## Aurimas

Bought new Audeze LCD-2's and don't know why, but I really like my old Grado RS2e more... 
Maybe it's because my Feliks Audio Espressivo amp is no good match with Audeze.
How do you think guys?


----------



## xeriminox

Aurimas said:


> Bought new Audeze LCD-2's and don't know why, but I really like my old Grado RS2e more...
> How do you think guys?




Of course you like the RS2e more, you're not a barbarian!  In all seriousness, I've had the LCD-2f Redwood and the RS2e. Guess which one still remains in my stable...


----------



## Aurimas

Maybe you're right, maybe it's just a good joke 
But as with those high expectations I had - now I have to make a decision to try different components and "find" love with Audeze or just sell and loose some money


----------



## 514077

Aurimas said:


> Bought new Audeze LCD-2's and don't know why, but I really like my old Grado RS2e more...
> Maybe it's because my Feliks Audio Espressivo amp is no good match with Audeze.
> How do you think guys?


You might have been happier with LCD-X.  AI've not heard the LCD-2, but I understand the X has more treble.  I have Xs and PS1000Es, and like both.


----------



## Aurimas

UELong said:


> You might have been happier with LCD-X.  AI've not heard the LCD-2, but I understand the X has more treble.  I have Xs and PS1000Es, and like both.


Maybe, but those was out of my budget limit 
By the way, Grado is much more forgiven to record quality. With Audeze I hear every pop on my vinyl


----------



## 514077

Aurimas said:


> Maybe, but those was out of my budget limit
> By the way, Grado is much more forgiven to record quality. With Audeze I hear every pop on my vinyl


I find Grados not so forgiving when it comes to overcooked highs.  Don't get me wrong.  Grado will always be my first consideration.  325i was my first HP of quality.  But the X is a good contrast; they both can't be replaced in my small collection.  Maybe you might find a used X to try.


----------



## Aurimas

UELong said:


> I find Grados not so forgiving when it comes to overcooked highs.  Don't get me wrong.  Grado will always be my first consideration.  325i was my first HP of quality.  But the X is a good contrast; they both can't be replaced in my small collection.  Maybe you might find a used X to try.


Have you heard or compared X vs. Grado's?


----------



## 514077

Aurimas said:


> Have you heard or compared X vs. Grado's?


Everyday.


----------



## joseph69

UELong said:


> You might have been happier with LCD-X.  AI've not heard the LCD-2, but I understand the X has more treble.  I have Xs and PS1000Es, and like both.


.


----------



## Aurimas

Will


UELong said:


> Everyday.


Will try to get an audition to LCD-X's then 
Btw - thanks for advice!


----------



## wormsdriver

Aurimas said:


> Maybe you're right, maybe it's just a good joke
> But as with those high expectations I had - now I have to make a decision to try different components and "find" love with Audeze or just sell and loose some money


There's nothing wrong with your components or your hearing, the LCD 2 are boring! 
As much as some people and reviewers praise Audeze headphones there is as many people who don't like Audeze's. Don't feel like you're missing out on something, if the LCD 2 doesn't move you, they don't move you!


----------



## DavidA

Aurimas said:


> Bought new Audeze LCD-2's and don't know why, but I really like my old Grado RS2e more...
> Maybe it's because my Feliks Audio Espressivo amp is no good match with Audeze.
> How do you think guys?



I think its the amp, the Espressivo is a OTL amp designed for higher impedance headphones like HD650, HD800 and T1, it will make most Grado headphones warmer sounding and give a bass boost so its a more euphoric sound at the expense of some distortion/muddy bass.  The LCD-2 doesn't sound good on most OTL amps since most lack the current for driving a planar design properly.  I think the Espressivo is similar to a Valhalla2 and the Valhalla2 was not a good pairing for any planar headphone that I tried.


----------



## Tim Le

DavidA said:


> I think its the amp, the Espressivo is a OTL amp designed for higher impedance headphones like HD650, HD800 and T1, it will make most Grado headphones warmer sounding and give a bass boost so its a more euphoric sound at the expense of some distortion/muddy bass.  The LCD-2 doesn't sound good on most OTL amps since most lack the current for driving a planar design properly.  I think the Espressivo is similar to a Valhalla2 and the Valhalla2 was not a good pairing for any planar headphone that I tried.



I'm actually using the RS2e with the Elise, and I prefer it much more than the LCD-2. I'm not too good at explaining what I hear, but the LCD-2 is already a warm headphone, so I felt like it got overly laid back with a tube amp. The RS2e, which is more forward and bright, pairs very well with the Elise, which helps tame some of the hot treble.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> .


is this something we need to decrypt before we could see the whole message? hahaha


----------



## gregorya

ruhenheiM said:


> is this something we need to decrypt before we could see the whole message? hahaha



I think he made his point... succinctly and literally...


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> is this something we need to decrypt before we could see the whole message? hahaha


I was going to say what was said by someone else.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jun 26, 2017)

ahhh i see. i have some curious about audeze lcd headphones. i want to know what the fuzz is all about.

i had some opportunity to do this about a year or two years ago.there was audio festival.they had all audeze line up.but the line was too long and the venue started getting very crowded so i figured i wouldn't get much time to properly demo it anyway.so i just left the room haha.but what really made me regret was it turned out on that table there was also shure electrostats.


----------



## ScareDe2 (Jun 26, 2017)

Aurimas said:


> Bought new Audeze LCD-2's and don't know why, but I really like my old Grado RS2e more...
> Maybe it's because my Feliks Audio Espressivo amp is no good match with Audeze.
> How do you think guys?



The LCD2 sound is very good  with one terrible flaw: the weak treble. IMO this is where the electric guitar crunch and most of the energy live. For an exciting listening highs are very important. Also the treble is very important to accurately reproduce female voices. And indeed to expand the soundstage. For that reason, the LCD2 will perhaps transform the way its listener enjoys his music. It's a sound signature that dig downward from the mediums to the bass. Intimate soundstage. Transparent, detailed midrange. Deep and visceral bass.

I will try a sr325e and see if I like the grado sound since I listen to rock. But it scaring me not to have enough bass. If grado is not delivering the sound I want I will likely go back to Beyerdynamic and perhaps invest in a t1 or dt1770.


----------



## ruhenheiM

ScareDe2 said:


> The LCD2 sound is very good  with one terrible flaw: the tamed treble. IMO this is where the electric guitar crunch and most of the energy live. For an exciting listening highs are very important. Also the treble is very important to accurately reproduce female voices. And indeed to expand the soundstage. For that reason, the LCD2 will perhaps transform the way its listener enjoys his music. It's a sound signature that dig downward from the mediums to the bass. Intimate soundstage. Transparent, detailed midrange. Deep and visceral bass.
> 
> I will try a sr325e and see if I like the grado sound since I listen to rock. But it scaring me not to have enough bass. If grado is not delivering the sound I want I will likely go back to Beyerdynamic and perhaps invest in a t1 or dt1770.



for rock, metal,blues,folks, even old jazz grado sounds very great.the bass is i have to say probably one of the biggest flaw in grado, it just doesn't have deep bass. but it's still adequate, at least for me, it's still the most exciting headphone out there

if listening rock on grado doesn't move you. it definitely not going to happen in beyerdynamic. i only heard dt880/600, t1 1st edition, t5p 1st edition.it's just bland.it's nice headphones but bland


----------



## whirlwind

DavidA said:


> I think its the amp, the Espressivo is a OTL amp designed for higher impedance headphones like HD650, HD800 and T1, it will make most Grado headphones warmer sounding and give a bass boost so its a more euphoric sound at the expense of some distortion/muddy bass.  The LCD-2 doesn't sound good on most OTL amps since most lack the current for driving a planar design properly.  I think the Espressivo is similar to a Valhalla2 and the Valhalla2 was not a good pairing for any planar headphone that I tried.


 
I agree with this. I do not have an LCD-2, but I do have an ZMF Omni/Ori and i was listening to it with my OTL amp, which I thought was pretty good with the right tubes.
A new amp definitely changed the level that my planars are at now, i just thought the bass slam was good before, man these things need some current and then they will sound there best.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

I use an Espressivo with my Grado SR60e in wood cups, I did use it with the HE-500 but it was not powerful enough.

The Elise by Feliks audio is a great match with the HE-500, but the Audeze have a warm tilt to them anyway so would work better with a more neutral amp.


----------



## ruhenheiM

did anyone ever try rupert neve rhnp or microzotl 2?


----------



## DavidA

ruhenheiM said:


> did anyone ever try rupert neve rhnp or microzotl 2?



The MicroZOTL2 is great for the HD800 and other higher impedance headphones but was not an amp I would pair with a Grado if I had a choice since it makes most sound overly warm and the sparkle in the highs is missing to me.  With the HD650, HD700 and HD800 its one of the better pairing IMO, better than the Elise when I tried them both at the same time.


----------



## ruhenheiM

DavidA said:


> The MicroZOTL2 is great for the HD800 and other higher impedance headphones but was not an amp I would pair with a Grado if I had a choice since it makes most sound overly warm and the sparkle in the highs is missing to me.  With the HD650, HD700 and HD800 its one of the better pairing IMO, better than the Elise when I tried them both at the same time.



thanks for the reply! i was wondering if the microzotl 2.0 would be great for grado headphone.how about the dragon inspire iha 1 tube headphone amp? did anybody have try these with grado?


----------



## HungryPanda

I love my Grado headphones but the only Audeze I bought/wanted was the LCD-X and I'm so glad I did


----------



## ruhenheiM

this is probably going to change the manufacturing process. imagine a headphone chasis build like this


----------



## ScareDe2

ruhenheiM said:


> this is probably going to change the manufacturing process. imagine a headphone chasis build like this




That car looks like it wants to dive into the road. Slick and fishy curves. Leno looks like he is driving a monoplace submarine.


----------



## ruhenheiM

hahaha like leno emphasized it's not about the car, it's about the manufacturing process.


----------



## ScareDe2 (Jul 1, 2017)

I received a brand new sr325e. Well the drivers are brand new the other parts are used. Not much a problem I can live with that.
Out of the box the sound is nasal, congested, forward, grainy and aggressive. After 50 hours of burn in it's mostly OK but: The center image is still very poor, singers are taking the full center without being precisely focused. Rock music still sound very forward and aggressive. Will give them an additional 250 hours of burn in then I will decide if I keep it.

Bass is quite fine though. I expected less, but it's a very decent mid bass it doesn't leave me on my appetite at all.


----------



## ruhenheiM

try sr225e or rs2e maybe it suit you better than sr325e


----------



## DavidA

ScareDe2 said:


> I received a brand new sr325e. Well the drivers are brand new the other parts are used. Not much a problem I can live with that.
> Out of the box the sound is nasal, congested, forward, grainy and aggressive. After 50 hours of burn in it's mostly OK but: The center image is still very poor, singers are taking the full center without being precisely focused. Rock music still sound very forward and aggressive. Will give them an additional 250 hours of burn in then I will decide if I keep it.
> 
> Bass is quite fine though. I expected less, but it's a very decent mid bass it doesn't leave me on my appetite at all.



If you mean the upper mids or lower treble being too forward and aggressive then I would suggest looking at another headphone, its the reason I returned the SR325e.  I would suggest like @ruhenheiM the SR225e might be more to your liking since the upper mids / lower treble is not as aggressive or forward like the SR325e.  If you like the basic Grado sound then you might also want to look at alternative drivers from Nhoord, Symphones, and Elleven Acoustica


----------



## ScareDe2

No I was posting this message relative to the burn in. I am sure it's a good pair of headphone. It's just crazy how bad it sounds out of the box. I mean very unlistenable.


----------



## DavidA

ScareDe2 said:


> No I was posting this message relative to the burn in. I am sure it's a good pair of headphone. It's just crazy how bad it sounds out of the box. I mean very unlistenable.



I had the SR325e for 3 weeks and it didn't change one bit, just has harsh from day one to 150+ hours later before my return window ran out.


----------



## joseph69

ScareDe2 said:


> No I was posting this message relative to the burn in. I am sure it's a good pair of headphone. It's just crazy how bad it sounds out of the box. I mean very unlistenable.


If you find the 325e "very unlistenable" then chances are these may not be for you, so you may not enjoy them, even after sufficient burn-in but only time will tell. For me, my 325is is the Grado I reach for when I want to hear forward vocals.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jul 2, 2017)

ScareDe2 said:


> No I was posting this message relative to the burn in. I am sure it's a good pair of headphone. It's just crazy how bad it sounds out of the box. I mean very unlistenable.


like others have mentioned. if you're not like what you hear the first time chances are you still not going to like it no matter how long burn in you have done or changing equipment, modding, EQ it. it might alter the sound or make the sound little bit more stable and your brain to adapt to the sound but the character of the headphone still going to be there. once you change the headphone you'll notice it immediately. if the sound character bother you.it will bother you.

the sr325 to my knowledge have those treble boost and with the classic in your face grado sound. some people like it some people don't. i personally don't have problem with it but it made my ear fatigue after a little while. anyway... best of luck! who knows after some burn in you might actually like it


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jul 2, 2017)

another review





http://majorhifi.com/future-meets-past-new-grado-hybrid-ps2000e-headphone-review/


man i've been read nice things about grateful dead but i never listen to their music. anyway this weekend i tried some of their songs and i was little bit disappointed to be honest. it's not like what i was imagine before and i was about to think yea maybe their music it's not my thing and then i tried playing this album.this is very very good

grateful dead europe '72


----------



## ruhenheiM

this is nice
https://www.stereophile.com/content/capturing-it-live-peter-mcgrath


----------



## dr cornelius

ruhenheiM said:


> this is nice
> https://www.stereophile.com/content/capturing-it-live-peter-mcgrath


Very cool...


----------



## whirlwind

I am on vacation, away from home and my main rig and headphones.

No HD800, no ZMF Omni, no Grado RS1
Just laptop with no amp and a Grado SR60i and this still puts a smile on my face and makes my head bob and feet tap


----------



## JoeDoe

whirlwind said:


> I am on vacation, away from home and my main rig and headphones.
> 
> No HD800, no ZMF Omni, no Grado RS1
> Just laptop with no amp and a Grado SR60i and this still puts a smile on my face and makes my head bob and feet tap



Will be heading out shortly and the RS1i's will be the only head-fi gear making the trip. They sound great straight from the ol' iPhone!

I will miss my new-to-me Auralic stack with the PS1k's though... best I've ever heard, bar-none.


----------



## headfry

ScareDe2 said:


> I received a brand new sr325e. Well the drivers are brand new the other parts are used. Not much a problem I can live with that.
> Out of the box the sound is nasal, congested, forward, grainy and aggressive. After 50 hours of burn in it's mostly OK but: The center image is still very poor, singers are taking the full center without being precisely focused. Rock music still sound very forward and aggressive. Will give them an additional 250 hours of burn in then I will decide if I keep it.
> 
> Bass is quite fine though. I expected less, but it's a very decent mid bass it doesn't leave me on my appetite at all.




Try a look ttle eq to lower the upper mids and highs - once the eq is right you may find a totally transformed listening experience! Also, Grados seem to be designed for relatively low listening volume - try reducing volume somewhat and try again - the full impact and enjoyment of the music still comes through!

Otherwise, they may not be for you.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

whirlwind said:


> I am on vacation, away from home and my main rig and headphones.
> 
> No HD800, no ZMF Omni, no Grado RS1
> Just laptop with no amp and a Grado SR60i and this still puts a smile on my face and makes my head bob and feet tap



Oh, such manly activities, to head out into the wild, back to nature, to be with the bears and fish...roughing it in the woods, eating pemmican, no internet, no mattress, no toilets.

And of course, Grado is essential.  I make an annual two-week trip to a cabin on a peninsula in the woods each October.  Last year, my one Grado was the SR125; the year before, it was the RS1 (with buttons).  No amp, no digital player other than my iPod.

Pure Heaven!


----------



## maddin

I think to take Grados out into the wild is a very sensitive thing to do. When you run out of food you can use the cable of the new models to build a trap to catch a rabbit 
But I had a similar impression last week: Unforseen I was out for 10 days and there was only my first Grado, the SR80. One evening I listened to the last album of Nick Cave "Skeleton tree" and was surprised how nice the SR80 sounded... this was a nice moment...


----------



## ruhenheiM

there is a reason why sr60, sr80, sr125 gained a legendary status

have fun everyone, hope you all have a nice vacation. take care! and yourself too


----------



## JoeDoe

Any GFClubbers have a MAD Ear they'd be interested to trade (up to a Sugarmaple Sidewinder) or sell? Trying to find one on the secondhand market is hard!


----------



## CH23

ruhenheiM said:


> there is a reason why sr60, sr80, sr125 gained a legendary status
> 
> have fun everyone, hope you all have a nice vacation. take care! and yourself too



I always feel that the sr60 isn't worth it with the sr80 being around. they're not far from eachother but the sr80 is noticably better in bass and treble tightness imo.


----------



## ruhenheiM

CH23 said:


> I always feel that the sr60 isn't worth it with the sr80 being around. they're not far from eachother but the sr80 is noticably better in bass and treble tightness imo.



for me i prefer sr60. i felt sr60 have more raw energy for rock or metal but i only have tried one sr80 so maybe not enough sample to justify it hahaha


----------



## L0rdGwyn

Managed to get my hands a pair of mint, vintage SR60's with pink drivers, been comparing these to my SR80i's and MS2e's.  Loving what I'm hearing so far!  Getting back in touch with my 2000's rock with some White Stripes, Yeah Yeah Yeahs, and Queens of the Stone Age.  This may be a hot take, but at this point I prefer them uber alles!  A more balanced headphone than the other two, IMHO.  Not to mention you can really see how Grado has lowered the build quality over time; the cable is much better, rock solid with no twists or kinks, and the headband, while still pleather, is actually stitched!  I am impressed.


----------



## whirlwind

JoeDoe said:


> Any GFClubbers have a MAD Ear they'd be interested to trade (up to a Sugarmaple Sidewinder) or sell? Trying to find one on the secondhand market is hard!




Yeah, no kidding JoeDoe, they are pretty tough find used


----------



## trellus

I'm thinking I may sell my Grado SR325e cans.  

I use them far less often than my Alessandro MS2i and Grado SR325i goldies.  I was listening to this track last night (Man Enough - Def Leppard) with the MS2i and the SR325e and I thought the SR325e just sounded honkier and harsher to my ears for some reason.  

I'm listening to this same song right now on the goldie SR325i and even though these are brighter for some reason they don't hurt my ears the way the SR325e did last night.  Granted, it was a different listening session, but... I'm thinking I need to thin my headphone herd and the SR325e are seeming redundant ... :-/


----------



## ruhenheiM

trellus said:


> I'm thinking I may sell my Grado SR325e cans.
> 
> I use them far less often than my Alessandro MS2i and Grado SR325i goldies.  I was listening to this track last night (Man Enough - Def Leppard) with the MS2i and the SR325e and I thought the SR325e just sounded honkier and harsher to my ears for some reason.
> 
> I'm listening to this same song right now on the goldie SR325i and even though these are brighter for some reason they don't hurt my ears the way the SR325e did last night.  Granted, it was a different listening session, but... I'm thinking I need to thin my headphone herd and the SR325e are seeming redundant ... :-/



excuse me to chime in here but if i a humble peasant may give a one or two opinions, i think your problem is you don't have enough sr 325 variants

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-SR-32...c5244ba&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=152609571725

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alessandro-...029732?hash=item41c94b4da4:g:QIYAAOSw6YtZVe93


----------



## trellus

ruhenheiM said:


> excuse me to chime in here but if i a humble peasant may give a one or two opinions, i think your problem is you don't have enough sr 325 variants
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-SR-325is-Guter-anspruchsvoller-Kopfhorer-mit-OVP/252995363740?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=44840&meid=f3e508088ef44f0f8160b6f0bc5244ba&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=152609571725
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alessandro-...029732?hash=item41c94b4da4:g:QIYAAOSw6YtZVe93



LOL  ... well, I think it was ruthieandjohn who showed me a picture of all the Grado SR325 variants he has, and it was basically all of them (maybe not including the Alessandro variants), and it was his comparison charts that caused me to go get the goldies (I got the Alessandro MS2i first, then the SR325e, then the goldie SR325i) because of his ratings on transparency which were highest on the goldies and I wanted to compare them to the SR325e to see if I liked them better.

Lord knows I'm addicted to purchasing headphones, so letting one go isn't easy, but if they don't get head time ... besides, it's easier to get a 325e again if I really wanted one (I doubt it) since they are the current model.  I don't plan on ever getting rid of the goldie SR325i or the Alessandro MS2i, though, as those are harder to find, and they are different enough from each other.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jul 6, 2017)

hahaha honestly i never listen to other variants of sr325 except the goldie. i actually like the goldie sound even though it made my ears fatigue after a little while but still once in a while listening to goldie always left me with a nice experience

if you want to get another non black star drivers on sr325. try to look the sr325 chrome.i don't know about the sound.but man those headphone look stunning. and maybe some alessandro i forget though if it's ms2e or ms2i. people in my local community actually prefer that one to the sr325e.i think it was ms2e because they said ms2e actually have brighter treble than sr325e which in grado alessandro comparison scenario almost never happen. i remember they were complaining sr325e treble being so dark or something like that, they said sr325is have more treble than sr325e and then they compared sr325e to ms2e and it turned out ms2e have more treble than sr325e. bottom line is they're not impressed with sr325e sound


----------



## ruthieandjohn

So glad you like the SR325i Goldies.  Though I also have the original SR325, the SR325is, and the SR325e, it is the SR325i that is my favorite by far.


----------



## trellus

ruthieandjohn said:


> So glad you like the SR325i Goldies.  Though I also have the original SR325, the SR325is, and the SR325e, it is the SR325i that is my favorite by far.



I've never had the original SR325 or the SR325is, but your ratings were spot on to my ears, but I have no interest in getting them now having sampled two of the four and so I've decided to sell the 325e and keep the 325i goldies!  Thanks, King of Grados!


----------



## ruhenheiM

i didn't know they have this one

https://addictedtoaudio.com.au/products/grado-large-headphone-case-to-suit-ps-gs-series


----------



## CH23

ruhenheiM said:


> i didn't know they have this one
> 
> https://addictedtoaudio.com.au/products/grado-large-headphone-case-to-suit-ps-gs-series


i've got that one actually.
it's a good case, but as with all Grados, you'll have to twist the cable coming out of the cups in strange ways. also the added 'net' can be used to make your headphones fit more snug, otherwise they may bounce a bit due to the height of the case exceeding the height of the headphones (I have the PS1000, don't know how it is with others)

case itself is sturdy and will probably last for a time.


----------



## Lavakugel

Does anybody own a Grado RA1. How is this amp doing? Is there a way to check if it's a newer or older model?


----------



## 514077

You know, I've not seen much reference to the Grado amps at all, on this thread or much elsewhere.  @CH23 has owned a couple of their amps, if I recall his signature.  Do they not make good amps?  Just wondering.


----------



## joseph69

I don't think that their bad amps for Grados, after all, Grados are easy to drive as we all know. From reading others posts here, I think that the CMoy is the same amp for much less.


----------



## ruhenheiM

from what i read for grado headphones they are truly magical, for other headphones not so much. and back then there are not many dedicated headphone amplifiers, not many options with variety types and price point. 

i always wonder which one comes first the ra1 or the cmoy

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/full-grado-labs-history.616052/

http://wayback.archive.org/web/20150415003947/http://headwize.com/?page_id=707

based on those.i think both of them came out in 1998


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Jul 7, 2017)

Lavakugel said:


> Does anybody own a Grado RA1. How is this amp doing? Is there a way to check if it's a newer or older model?


I have the Grado RA-1 amp... the battery-powered version (there also is a plug-in version).

I love it.  In May of 2015, I did a pretty detailed comparison of the Grado RA-1 amp to the CMOY amp and the Joseph Grado HPA-1 amp, using the Grado RS2i headphone.  *Here* is the comparison.

In short, CMOY scored 18 of 30 points, RA-1 scored 20, and HPA-1 scored 22 in my tests (higher is better).


----------



## Shoewreck

Greetings, you guys definitely rock!
I haven't been in the Grado camp for a few years, since my first and only set, the SR-80 didn't survive modding, but I still have it's headband, cable and probably cushions laying around. Currently I'm pretty fond of my Fostex and Etymotic headphones, as I find these clean and neutral enough to my taste and budget. I can particularly note Etymotyc ER6 - a true gem, very pleasant sonic signature stock, only mod it received was a recable, and Fostex T20RP, that turned to be a neutrality and definition monster after quite a little damping. I also own a couple of AKG's, but I just don't like them as much.
Lately I've been thinking of getting another pair of open dynamic headphones that would be fun to listen to and guess what? I've just got a set of MS-1i on it's way to my home! I've chosen it over SR-60e available locally for about the same price relying on good comments about their neutrality. I'm to do some mods to the cans obviously and not having to bother with buttons is also a good point for the Alessandros. So please wish me luck going back to the club


----------



## DavidA

Shoewreck said:


> Greetings, you guys definitely rock!
> I haven't been in the Grado camp for a few years, since my first and only set, the SR-80 didn't survive modding, but I still have it's headband, cable and probably cushions laying around. Currently I'm pretty fond of my Fostex and Etymotic headphones, as I find these clean and neutral enough to my taste and budget. I can particularly note Etymotyc ER6 - a true gem, very pleasant sonic signature stock, only mod it received was a recable, and Fostex T20RP, that turned to be a neutrality and definition monster after quite a little damping. I also own a couple of AKG's, but I just don't like them as much.
> Lately I've been thinking of getting another pair of open dynamic headphones that would be fun to listen to and guess what? I've just got a set of MS-1i on it's way to my home! I've chosen it over SR-60e available locally for about the same price relying on good comments about their neutrality. I'm to do some mods to the cans obviously and not having to bother with buttons is also a good point for the Alessandros. So please wish me luck going back to the club



I would use the parts from your SR-80 to build a custom Nhoord or Ypsilon driver build, all you will need are wood cups and the drivers since you can use the headband, gimbals, rod blocks and even the old cable if you wanted to.


----------



## CH23 (Jul 8, 2017)

UELong said:


> You know, I've not seen much reference to the Grado amps at all, on this thread or much elsewhere.  @CH23 has owned a couple of their amps, if I recall his signature.  Do they not make good amps?  Just wondering.



the usual argument i see about the RA-1 is that it's basically a CMOY with extra unneeded stuff for a premium price.
I can only agree to the premium price part, (i've never paid the premium price, making it easier for me not to try and sell it to myself) It sounds great with the RS-1.
the only other grado amp I have is the PH-1, this is a phono amplifier. sounds really nice as well.

I'd love to own the Joseph Grado HPA-1, but owners don't seem to want to part from them 

@ruthieandjohn owns both the RA-1 and HPA-1 if i recall correctly. (I now see he already replied, hah.)


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jul 9, 2017)

last weekend i was cleaning up my old room and i found my old discman. it has been ages since i laid my eyes on it let alone listening music from my discman. so i took it out from the box and gave it a try. it bring a lot of memories and it still sounds great! pure joy with ps1000e. if only i could find my walkman( it was aiwa though ), it would complete my journey log


----------



## ruthieandjohn

@ruthhenheiM, thanks for the reminder.  I have that exact Discman and I have PS1000... never tried them together, but will now!


----------



## ruhenheiM

ruthieandjohn said:


> @ruthhenheiM, thanks for the reminder.  I have that exact Discman and I have PS1000... never tried them together, but will now!


what!!! u have the exact model?!?!?! that's great!! u definitely need to plug the headphone out to the amplifier otherwise it won't work. also i don't know if it's my amplifier or the discman but the bass boost didn't work, all i got just distortion. so i just use normal setting and i was amazed


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Mi Discman looks just like that... model number is D-EJ360.  But it doesn't have bass boost, so it might be different.  What do you mean by "plug the headphone out to the amplifier?"  You mean send the Discman to a headphone amp and then to the PS1000?  I have a Cayin C5 I could do that with.


----------



## whirlwind

ruhenheiM said:


> last weekend i was cleaning up my old room and i found my old discman. it has been ages since i laid my eyes on it let alone listening music from my discman. so i took it out from the box and gave it a try. it bring a lot of memories and it still sounds great! pure joy with ps1000e. if only i could find my walkman( it was aiwa though ), it would complete my journey log




Great picture to play "I Spy" with

I spy a watch, a ship in a bottle ...a tube magic dac........


----------



## ruhenheiM

ruthieandjohn said:


> Mi Discman looks just like that... model number is D-EJ360.  But it doesn't have bass boost, so it might be different.  What do you mean by "plug the headphone out to the amplifier?"  You mean send the Discman to a headphone amp and then to the PS1000?  I have a Cayin C5 I could do that with.



yes that's also my exact model number. i think it's called digital mega bass, it should be off by default anyway.  yes you are correct.i did tried direct on it and it wasn't compelling also the volume level almost all the way up so i figured the discman probably not really give enough juice for grado. btw since u have a huge collection of grado, if u have time try to give a try each grado direct from discman. i tried modded sr60,sr100,ps1000e the differences really.... let's just say now i understand why the ps1000e cost that much


----------



## ruhenheiM

whirlwind said:


> Great picture to play "I Spy" with
> 
> I spy a watch, a ship in a bottle ...a tube magic dac........


lol. way too easy for the tube magic dac 

i was trying to focus on the audio players but i'm not a photographer and too lazy to move things


----------



## whirlwind

ruhenheiM said:


> lol. way too easy for the tube magic dac
> 
> i was trying to focus on the audio players but i'm not a photographer and too lazy to move things




Yeah, the tube magic was easy, except I did not know what anything else was ....except the PS1000


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jul 10, 2017)

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, the tube magic was easy, except I did not know what anything else was ....except the PS1000


HEllo Whirlwind





Up until now, you have spent your life on head-fi, gathering all the informations you could for this hobby. You're good at this because, you, like most headfiers, are curious. curious to reach the unknown, what's in there. You identify more with music and audio than you do with a living human. I believe you want to join your true family, indeed your only family... music. The rank that you get is just a label. By the time you finished reading  this, you will have opportunity to prove you are worthy to be called _Headphoneus Supremus. _there is only one way to find out. there are three daps on the table, named all three. At the end of this game... You should know better than anyone, are you worthy of _Headphoneus Supremus. _Whirlwind It is right in front of you. all you have to do is take a closer look and guess. but do it quickly. Make your choice


----------



## whirlwind

ruhenheiM said:


> HEllo Whirlwind
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ha ha....unfortunately....I LOSE...I know absolutely nothing about DAP's....I only own a lowly Sandisc player for work.


----------



## ruhenheiM

whirlwind said:


> Ha ha....unfortunately....I LOSE...I know absolutely nothing about DAP's....I only own a lowly Sandisc player for work.


lol that was fast


----------



## ruthieandjohn

@ruhenheiM , of the Grados you listed as trying with your Discman, only one, the PS1000e, is of the e series.  One of the features of the e series is that it is 3dB more sensitive than the i or original Grado, so that might be why it does seem to be louder when driven by your Discman.

Oh and I too have a cassette-based Sony Walkman!


----------



## ruhenheiM

@ruthieandjohn i see, you are right, the loudness differences are noticeable



ruthieandjohn said:


> Oh and I too have a cassette-based Sony Walkman!



PICS!


----------



## sslim3883

finaly


----------



## sslim3883




----------



## DavidA

@sslim3883 , what driver are in the cups?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

It's the Sony Walkman WM-FX494.  It came with around-the-back-of-the-head headphones that are now so old that their pads have crumbled, but the jack into the in-line remote control allows me to replace those headphones with my Grados.


----------



## SimpleVD200792

Hi guys, I have an interesting story and this is only in my perspective.

I'm a big fan of grado especially for sr225e but sadly I only own sr60e because of budget problem. Other than the grado I also own ATH-MSR7 and the only reason I own it is because I used to travel using public transport so I need some isolation (From my research ATH-MSR7 have the closest sound to grado other than hd25-ii).

After years of use finally my ATH-MSR7 earpads is starting to grow old and I try to find the replacement for it. While I'm trying to find a better earpads for my ATH-MSR7, i found earpads made by Yaxi which got alcantara leather (usually found in luxury cars) as its material. So I without much thinking I have taken interest to it and I buy it for 5370 JPY during my trip to Japan (Yaxi is made in Japan). The result??

In my experience I feel that my ATH-MSR7 sound is changing to my sr60e sound.

Verdict:
If you love grado but have a problem with their design (on-ear, open-back, old school), you can try to use ATH-MSR7 with Yaxi earpads.


----------



## sslim3883

DavidA said:


> @sslim3883 , what driver are in the cups?


sr80e


----------



## headfry (Jul 11, 2017)

ruthieandjohn said:


> So glad you like the SR325i Goldies.  Though I also have the original SR325, the SR325is, and the SR325e, it is the SR325i that is my favorite by far.




I seem to be in the minority here - a few months after buying the SR325e I gave my SR325is
 to a family member -
and never looked back. To my ears (and tastes) this e is a very nice improvement -
just as detailed but smoother with bass more to my liking - although the Grado build quality isn't great - just re-glued the right earpiece's rod into the plastic ring (a couple of year's old)-
the sound quality is really excellent from a great source and subtly eq'd!


----------



## whirlwind

Joseph, a big kudos to you , for all of the info on the KTE Holo Spring Level 3.

I just started listening to my RS1 with it and I am listening to Stevie Ray Vaughan's  Texas Flood on native DSD.

The native DSD has left me pretty much speechless and I was very skeptical about my old ears not being able to tell it apart from 44/16 flac,  native DSD is outstanding.

I have only had this for less than two days now and even at this early stage, this is insane kind of detail....it has way surpassed my expectations.

It will be fun to hear the transformation as it burns in.  

Thank again


----------



## joseph69

@whirlwind 
Thank you. 
I'm so glad you're enjoy the KTE in its early stages of burn-in because it only gets better! 
The KTE is the only DAC that has changed my view about how important the DAC is in your chain. It has impacted the level of SQ to such an extent, that it is definitely my endgame DAC.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> @whirlwind
> Thank you.
> I'm so glad you're enjoy the KTE in its early stages of burn-in because it only gets better!
> The KTE is the only DAC that has changed my view about how important the DAC is in your chain. It has impacted the level of SQ to such an extent, that it is definitely my endgame DAC.




I hear you, I am gobsmacked


----------



## wormsdriver

whirlwind said:


> Joseph, a big kudos to you , for all of the info on the KTE Holo Spring Level 3.
> 
> I just started listening to my RS1 with it and I am listening to Stevie Ray Vaughan's  Texas Flood on native DSD.
> 
> ...


woah @whirlwind CONGRATS! good to hear such positive reviews of this DAC, I would love to hear it one day!


----------



## xeriminox

Tonight is looking to be one of those Grado nights...


----------



## edgarlim1999

What kind of headphone amplifer suits RS2e under $500? I am just wondering as it feel it sounds really good as it is already.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Grado RA-1, Schiit Lyr 2 are my favorites in that price range (have both, and each has been recommended to me by Grado).


----------



## ruhenheiM

i've seen a lot of people using little dot mk3/4 with their grado also amb m3/headamp gilmore lite


----------



## whirlwind

xeriminox said:


> Tonight is looking to be one of those Grado nights...




Enjoy!

Nice pic.


----------



## wormsdriver

edgarlim1999 said:


> What kind of headphone amplifer suits RS2e under $500? I am just wondering as it feel it sounds really good as it is already.


What's your source? (dac)

I would consider getting either a chord mojo or ifi micro idsd BL if you are not using analog or a dedicated cd player, rather than having another sub $500 dac + adding an amp.


----------



## DavidA

edgarlim1999 said:


> What kind of headphone amplifer suits RS2e under $500? I am just wondering as it feel it sounds really good as it is already.


Project Ember, headphone output of Teac UD-301, and Lyr2 (but will cost a bit more than $500 with alternate tubes)


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> What's your source? (dac)
> 
> I would consider getting either a chord mojo or ifi micro idsd BL if you are not using analog or a dedicated cd player, rather than having another sub $500 dac + adding an amp.




Ditto, great advise.


----------



## HungryPanda

I do enjoy my headphones out of the iFi micro BL, from my computer or my daps


----------



## edgarlim1999

Thanks for all of the advice! I really appreciate it! Hopefully my RS2e will shine more with all your help


----------



## MIKELAP

Hey guys new owner of a pair of great Grado's RS2E and i am  looking for a pair of G cushions that would fit on the RS2E would anybody have a link to an  ebay seller or other for these pads cant seem to find a pair that fits .Thanks


----------



## joseph69

MIKELAP said:


> Hey guys new owner of a pair of great Grado's RS2E and i am  looking for a pair of G cushions that would fit on the RS2E would anybody have a link to an  ebay seller or other for these pads cant seem to find a pair that fits .Thanks


Congratulations on your RS2e.
Grado G cushions (or others) should fit your RS2e with no problem at all. 
How about buying them directly from an authorized Grado dealer?


----------



## DavidA

MIKELAP said:


> Hey guys new owner of a pair of great Grado's RS2E and i am  looking for a pair of G cushions that would fit on the RS2E would anybody have a link to an  ebay seller or other for these pads cant seem to find a pair that fits .Thanks


If you get original G pads from Grado ($40) you might find them to reduce the bass a bit and the edge of the top layer is a bit stiffer than the cheap ebay ones so the comfort might also be affected.

Here's a link to the latest ebay ones I've gotten: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Replacement...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

But you might want to order from a few different vendors since they vary slightly from one vendor to the next in the density of the foam and the depth of the pad which has some effect on the sound.


----------



## xeriminox (Jul 16, 2017)

MIKELAP said:


> Hey guys new owner of a pair of great Grado's RS2E and i am  looking for a pair of G cushions that would fit on the RS2E would anybody have a link to an  ebay seller or other for these pads cant seem to find a pair that fits .Thanks



I use the Ear Zonk G Cush version that I ordered through Amazon on my PS500. They work great and, well, Amazon Prime! These will work on your RS2e, even though it's not listed in the title.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BW4RWH2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Shoewreck

Shoewreck said:


> I've just got a set of MS-1i on it's way to my home!


It's finally here and smells good.
The first piece I tried was Jaco Pastorius' "Liberty City" and it felt like: "Wow! Should have bought a K601...". Brass sounds like disaster, headstage is crumpled, but Jaco's bass sounds good. I used the same track yesterday after doing some necromancy to my wife's K240M and it sounded next to perfect: lots of gently positioned timbres with only a little coloration, my modded T20RP are even better. Not that I was disappointed, but that was enough to state that Alessandros aren't neutral at all.
The box says: "Heritage matters", so the next piece I tried was Opeth's "Heritage". Not bad, but bass felt bloated. The next piece, "Devil's Orchard" felt oversimplified, so I switched to an earlier album. "Deliverance" rocked. I don't find Fostex bad for metall stuff, but sometimes being less analytical is good.
I liked how Alessandros present Gypsy Kings and finally turned to like Jaco Pastorius live records, but any time I'd hunt for fine detail I'd go with T20RP.
Alessandro MS-1i are very sensitive to source: their de-stressed drivers (note the open holes in baffle) require lots of control from the amp, so I find the fully-damped SR-60 a better option for ampless portable use. I compared E-MU Tracker Pre to iPhone and, while E-MU pushes lots of powerful bass through Alessandros, iPhone just sounds mushy.
Comfort-wise S-Cushions are great, much better than L-Cushions I had on SR-80.
Finally, Music Series One is a keeper, just because having a Grado is a must once you build a small headphone collection. They fail to be perfect in almost any aspect but once you dig their signature, the're good to have at your hand (or on your head).


----------



## 514077

You know, I've been following various Grado threads off and on for a few years.  What I've never gotten a hand on, are the various cussions available for the Grados.  I have the PS1000Es, and their pads cause me no end of itching.  But, I don't even know what pads by nominclature come with the 1KEs.
Anyone have some ideas of what I could replace them with?  And no pics, please, for an answer.  They'll do me no good.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## whirlwind

The G cushion is what comes on that headphone.

Larger ove rear foam pad

All of Grado pads are made of foam.

Many people wash the pads with dish soap and wring them out good and let dry.

They say this helps with the itching, myself I just got over the itching after awhile.


----------



## ruhenheiM

whirlwind said:


> The G cushion is what comes on that headphone.
> 
> Larger ove rear foam pad
> 
> ...



it's soften the foam for sure but i prefer natural way through sweat and facial oil


----------



## VinylDan1

Just got my first pair, SR80e. I like them so far, as stated they really bring rock to life. Using them with a Fulla 2 on my iMac. I just love spending my money on quality made in the USA items, and they fit the bill.


----------



## DavidA

UELong said:


> You know, I've been following various Grado threads off and on for a few years.  What I've never gotten a hand on, are the various cussions available for the Grados.  I have the PS1000Es, and their pads cause me no end of itching.  But, I don't even know what pads by nominclature come with the 1KEs.
> Anyone have some ideas of what I could replace them with?  And no pics, please, for an answer.  They'll do me no good.
> Thanks in advance.



As @whirlwind noted they come with the G pads, some call them donuts and are $30-40/pair IIRC.  I would suggest the Earzonk ($20/pair) or similar version from Ebay ($4-6/pair) since they tend to be softer, but it will change the sound a little since its constructed of 1 type of foam while the original G pads are a layered construction with 3 different density foam layers.


----------



## Kneel2Galvatron

Can anyone compare the rs2e and the gh2? Leaning towards the gh2 if it's an upgrade. I heard the rs2e a few years back and I thought they sounded pretty good out of a cell phone. It will be for home use on a ss amp.


----------



## GermanGuy

The GH2 has replaced my RS2e (both with G Cushions) as my "to go" and primary Grado Headphone, nice soundstage, great bass for a grado , maybe not the RS2e "Detail Monster", but i love the sound signature, engaging, live, fun, universal,  from classics or jazz to techno or rap. ... but this is obviously only my taste and so opinion ...


----------



## Lavakugel

GermanGuy said:


> The GH2 has replaced my RS2e (both with G Cushions) as my "to go" and primary Grado Headphone, nice soundstage, great bass for a grado , maybe not the RS2e "Detail Monster", but i love the sound signature, engaging, live, fun, universal,  from classics or jazz to techno or rap. ... but this is obviously only my taste and so opinion ...



Have you also tried GH2 vs GH1?


----------



## DavidA

Kneel2Galvatron said:


> Can anyone compare the rs2e and the gh2? Leaning towards the gh2 if it's an upgrade. I heard the rs2e a few years back and I thought they sounded pretty good out of a cell phone. It will be for home use on a ss amp.


I still have my RS2e and l liked it better than the GH-1 since its a bit more detailed as the other poster noted but these days I like the alternate drivers from Nhoord, Symphones and Elleven Acoustica better due to the more balanced sound signature and you can customize them to your liking for about $200-$400 less.  Haven't heard the GH-2 but from the reviews its not something I would consider due to the alternatives that I've heard.  I also only use the G pads.


----------



## RollinHard843

GermanGuy said:


> The GH2 has replaced my RS2e (both with G Cushions) as my "to go" and primary Grado Headphone, nice soundstage, great bass for a grado , maybe not the RS2e "Detail Monster", but i love the sound signature, engaging, live, fun, universal,  from classics or jazz to techno or rap. ... but this is obviously only my taste and so opinion ...



This is pretty true for me too. I havent replaCed the rs2e and i dont plan to, but i agree with the points here. Same grado energy, but slightly less treble, a bit nore bass, slightly better imaging, and a toich more versatile. The rs2e is still great though, but i think the gh2 is a lottle better


----------



## Nickelodeon

GermanGuy said:


> The GH2 has replaced my RS2e (both with G Cushions) as my "to go" and primary Grado Headphone, nice soundstage, great bass for a grado , maybe not the RS2e "Detail Monster", but i love the sound signature, engaging, live, fun, universal, from classics or jazz to techno or rap. ... but this is obviously only my taste and so opinion ...





RollinHard843 said:


> [*with spelling corrections*] This is pretty true for me too. I haven't replaced the RS2e and I don't plan to, but I agree with the points here. Same Grado energy, but slightly less treble, a bit more bass, slightly better imaging, and a touch more versatile. The RS2e is still great though, but I think the GH2 is a little better.



Hi GermanGuy and RollinHard843,

To GermanGuy, I have to say that I pretty much concur with both your "taste and opinion" regarding the Grado GH2's sound signature. Although I don't have anywhere near as many Grado headphones as you have in your possession to compare to the GH2, I nonetheless feel that the GH2 performs very well as a capable "all-rounder" headphone.

As already noted by both you and RollinHard843, the GH2 has a somewhat more relaxed treble response, and a decidedly more prominent bass presence. In addition, the GH2 conveaes a fairly compelling soundstage that is both spacious and precise, with superb all around imaging. To put it very simply, the GH2 has a very fun, dynamic, and exciting sound signature. Although Grado headphones are no stranger to being both fun and dynamic sounding, the GH2 is the first Grado headphone, that I've experienced, to portray this with such compelling overall degree of finesse and balance.

Anyway, for those wishing to consult some more detailed opinion on the GH2's performance, then they may wish to consult the Head-Fi thread "Grado GH2 Impressions": https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/grado-gh2-impressions.840598/.


----------



## ChijiroKuro

Greetings from Spain to all.

I have both, RS2e and GH2. I think that the GH2 is a Grado "revolution": "Pure Blood Grado" and versatile for all type of music. Enjoy the "fast" signature of the RS2e too.

Have a good day.
C.K.


----------



## Doori

Hey grado lover's, i'am already in love with my 125e. I've a chance to buy a 225e. Is there a really step up?
Thx, Doori.


----------



## DavidA

Doori said:


> Hey grado lover's, i'am already in love with my 125e. I've a chance to buy a 225e. Is there a really step up?
> Thx, Doori.


While I haven't heard the SR125e, I love my SR225e but they have been modded a bit.  But based on the rather small differences between the SR80e and SR225e I don't think there is a significant upgrade from your SR125e to the SR225e but this is just my thoughts based on limited sample size.


----------



## Doori

Ok, I will stay keep my 125e. Thanks for your answer David.


----------



## Kneel2Galvatron

Thanks for all the input. I pulled the trigger on the GH2.


----------



## ruhenheiM

i think you want to go to sr325e from sr125e but like david said, i don't think the sound differences is that significant. you also need to try it first since some models have quite difference taste of the sound, just because you like the lower end model not going to guarantee you will like higher end model because of this little bit difference taste


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> "just because you like the lower end model not going to guarantee you will like higher end model"


 +1


----------



## 67flieger

MIKELAP said:


> Hey guys new owner of a pair of great Grado's RS2E and i am  looking for a pair of G cushions that would fit on the RS2E would anybody have a link to an  ebay seller or other for these pads cant seem to find a pair that fits .Thanks



If you're looking to also experiment with different pads for tonal/response reasons, perhaps this article will of interest to you: https://www.innerfidelity.com/conte...ock-and-modified-ear-pads#EOP6HVv8jZ770akm.97


----------



## Kneel2Galvatron (Jul 27, 2017)

Gh2 are one of the best headphones I have heard under $1000. I have listented to most of the major budget headphones(under 1000). The Gh2 are awesome for hip hop and rock. Vocals are clean and are placed perfectly in the sound stage. The bass is just right for my ears. The sound stage could be a little more open, just my personal taste. My only real gripe is the foam pads. Not sure why Grado would continue to use them.  The overall weight kinda makes up for this. The price is right for the sound quality. A case would of been nice but I am still happy. I Finally found a headphone to sit next to my hd650.


----------



## whirlwind

Kneel2Galvatron said:


> Gh2 are one of the best headphones I have heard under $1000. I have listented to most of the major budget headphones(under 1000). The Gh2 are awesome for hip hop and rock. Vocals are clean and are placed perfectly in the sound stage. The bass is just right for my ears. The sound stage could be a little more open, just my personal taste. My only real gripe is the foam pads. Not sure why Grado would continue to use them.  The overall weight kinda makes up for this. The price is right for the sound quality. A case would of been nice but I am still happy. I Finally found a headphone to sit next to my hd650.




I have had the Grado & HD650 combo....they compliment each other very well, especially if you have an amp to push the HD650


----------



## Kneel2Galvatron

My 650's are going to take a back seat for a while. Blown away by the GH2.


----------



## ruhenheiM

maybe somebody looking for this



Spoiler: goldie



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-Labs-...f13c50b&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=142450310346





Spoiler: blackie



http://www.ebay.com/itm/FREE-P-P-Bl...f&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=222594040123&rt=nc





Spoiler: three musketeers



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Three-Grado...040123?hash=item33d3a3813b:g:tqwAAOSw0n5ZeL1L


----------



## Shoewreck

Shoewreck said:


> It's finally here and smells good.


About a week has passed, the smell has gone, a few mods have been made (bowls, a bit felt lining, some tricking with internal shape - i'll write everything down in Grado mod thread once I stop looking for better).
These Alessandros have become my main listening headphone by now - I think that's what you have to know. The brighter presentation (more so with bowls) is good to older recordings. And, of course, Grados never sound boring.


----------



## Ishcabible

Got this in yesterday:




 

 



Pink driver RS2. One dead driver; changing the cable didn't help and still registers as 32ohms so I'm guessing the diaphragm came unglued or something. Sad day.


----------



## ruhenheiM

sorry to hear that. i wonder how rs2 pink driver sound. i rarely read people mention about rs2 pink driver even though they rave about rs1 pink driver


----------



## ruthieandjohn

@ruhenheiM thanks for the posting of the eBay ads for SR325s.  I bought the goldie, even though I have one, because this one was pristine... no rubbed-off places in the lettering, and because it is the brightest of the Grados and hence of prime importance in my collection.

I already have one of each of the four SR325 (the original SR325, the SR325i Goldie, the SR325is in chrome, and the SR325e... joseph69 points out that there is yet another 325... black with perhaps different drivers, that I also don't have).


----------



## Ishcabible

I took a quick FR measurement of the working side:





Sounds noticeably smoother though; could have something to do with the interaction with my flat plate coupler.


----------



## ruhenheiM

@ruthieandjohn 
nice! do you mean black 325 with hp1000 drivers? usually it also came along with hp1000 style headband. none of that in the ebay link i posted if i'm not mistaken even though in one of the link have those hp1000 style headband

but the the black 325 with pink drivers, i think that's in Three Grado Labs SR325 Prestige Headphones Silver, Black ,Gold Collection link


----------



## trellus

ruthieandjohn said:


> @ruhenheiM thanks for the posting of the eBay ads for SR325s.  I bought the goldie, even though I have one, because this one was pristine... no rubbed-off places in the lettering, and because it is the brightest of the Grados and hence of prime importance in my collection.
> 
> I already have one of each of the four SR325 (the original SR325, the SR325i Goldie, the SR325is in chrome, and the SR325e... joseph69 points out that there is yet another 325... black with perhaps different drivers, that I also don't have).



Wow, I paid well under $200 for my Goldies from a fellow Head-Fi'er and they also have no rubbed off places in the lettering... I feel like I stole them now! 



Spoiler: Nearly pristine Goldies


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jul 28, 2017)

@trellus
hahaha the thing with online auctione sites is sometimes you get lucky sometimes you don't



anyway do any of you guys participated in ttvj ps2000e loan got the headphone yet? is it still on? it's been a while since the first receiver posted his impression


----------



## xeriminox

This should be a fun one for you old RS1 fans. Take a little peak at these and tell me what jumps out at you.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jul 28, 2017)

nice! silver gimbal

and is it me or is it actually like that.the left side and right side engraved are different from one another


----------



## WoodyLuvr

xeriminox said:


> This should be a fun one for you old RS1 fans. Take a little peak at these and tell me what jumps out at you.


Left cup holes...


----------



## xeriminox

ruhenheiM said:


> nice! silver gimbal
> 
> and is it me or is it actually like that.the left side and right side engraved are different from one another



Yep. Left and right cups are engraved differently. Not sure if that was the result of one of the owners? Surely it wouldn't have left the factory that way...I mean, it is Grado, but surely...


----------



## ruhenheiM

xeriminox said:


> Yep. Left and right cups are engraved differently. Not sure if that was the result of one of the owners? Surely it wouldn't have left the factory that way...I mean, it is Grado, but surely...


hahaha you have to remember the infamous grado's quality control, there's possibility. how about the drivers? is it different from other rs1 in that era? any sonic different?


----------



## xeriminox

To my ears, they're matched well and they sound right. I consider it an example of Grado's Friday afternoon production series.


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> It's been a while since the first receiver posted his impression


 I've also been wondering the same thing, there has been only an impression posted by the first member in the line up. If I'm correct, I believe the second person in line should have posted by now? Does anyone know who in the line up currently has them?


----------



## ruhenheiM

each person have one week to demo the headphone, right? after one week is up,they have to send the headphone to next person.so it should've been at third/fourth person at the line up. but i don't know the rules about posting impression. did todd inform you how long you have to post the impression all that?


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> each person have one week to demo the headphone, right? after one week is up,they have to send the headphone to next person.so it should've been at third/fourth person at the line up. but i don't know the rules about posting impression. did todd inform you how long you have to post the impression all that?


Youre correct about the borrowing time for each person, and the third person should have the headphones by now. I think it's 2 weeks to post impression, but I'm not 100% sure. I'm going to search for Todds list and requirements.


----------



## joseph69 (Jul 28, 2017)

Here are the rules, and here is the date the PS2Ke shipped. Also, there is nothing about how long after listening the impressions must be posted.
They should be arriving to the 4th person in line by 8/2. Keep in mind I'm giving 1-weeks listening time and 1-weeks delivery time.


----------



## ruhenheiM

okay.so everything already listed on that thread.i thought todd personally gave instructions/additional infos to the participants, since the first person who posted his impression mention it has been a week, i was assumed there is some dateline you have to post your impression and few weeks later no update on that thread so my first thought was is the loan program still on hahaha. i'm not familiar with the first four members on the list but start from the fifth, i think they all active on this grado fan club thread so probably you guys could give a little heads up on this thread


----------



## whirlwind

xeriminox said:


> This should be a fun one for you old RS1 fans. Take a little peak at these and tell me what jumps out at you.




Ha, two different cups.  did you put the silver gimbals on.

You made me take my old RS1 off and look at the cups


----------



## xeriminox

whirlwind said:


> Ha, two different cups.  did you put the silver gimbals on.
> 
> You made me take my old RS1 off and look at the cups



This is the way I received them when I purchased from the previous owner. The cups definitely took me by surprised.


----------



## whirlwind

xeriminox said:


> This is the way I received them when I purchased from the previous owner. The cups definitely took me by surprised.



They must have looked the same to the person who assembled them.

I love the smaller cable on the older Grado's


----------



## xeriminox

whirlwind said:


> They must have looked the same to the person who assembled them.
> 
> I love the smaller cable on the older Grado's




The smaller, thinner cables of old feel so delicate next to industrial size and heft of the new cables. I love how with the old cables, I don't have to worry about the cable pulling the headphones off a counter or table and onto the floor. There is something fundamentally wrong with having to contend with such a concern.


----------



## xeriminox

Well, curiosity got the better of me and I reached out to Grado about my RS1. Here's their reply...


----------



## axtran

Any of you swap out your rodblocks with ones from Rholupat? I'm having a hard time adding resistance to the gimbal posts... probably will have to switch out what looks like an eraser inside of these?


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jul 29, 2017)

not sure others already share this maybe the video but the article actually really nice
https://www.engadget.com/2017/06/02/grado-labs-hand-built-headphones/

A number of companies have heard about this room and the system to dial-in new products; they all want to send him their gear to install. "If I do, I lose my reference point," he explains. "This is a higher-end system, but it's closer to what a lot of people would have at home. That's who we're building for."

John makes the comparison to closed-back headphones. "Wireless technology has never been very good, so just like closed-back, we could make them, but people would expect them to sound like our wired headphones," he says. "And they won't."
It's not all bad news if you're a huge fan of wireless headphones, though. *"We're going to get into wireless*," he says. "We're working on it, so it's not out of the question. We were waiting on the technology to catch up."


----------



## ruhenheiM

@joseph69 
those gypsy soul cd, i was searched each tracks on youtube just to get some idea and all tracks sound very interesting. this track got me immediately


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jul 29, 2017)

@UELong
maybe if you explain a little bit detail before, it could be solved easily. i don't know how many people couldn't see the picture he just posted



> hi matthew
> we inquired and what you have are very early rs1's
> the gimbals are aunthentic
> as far as the fonts are concerned,we suspect that these were service where a new enclosure was needed
> thank for enjoying grado products



is that readable?


----------



## trellus

ruhenheiM said:


> @UELong
> maybe if you explain a little bit detail before, it could be solved easily. i don't know how many people couldn't see the picture he just posted
> 
> 
> ...



If you read carefully what he has written, it is possible he is hinting that he is visually impaired and if so, well, generally, screen readers built into most OS's aren't cool enough yet to automatically try to OCR and then speak text in images, so that text is basically lost to him.


----------



## DavidA

axtran said:


> Any of you swap out your rodblocks with ones from Rholupat? I'm having a hard time adding resistance to the gimbal posts... probably will have to switch out what looks like an eraser inside of these?


I used some leather pads, works great.  I think this might have been better to post your question here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/post-your-grado-mods.119314/page-521 since its a mod.


----------



## xeriminox (Jul 30, 2017)

trellus said:


> If you read carefully what he has written, it is possible he is hinting that he is visually impaired and if so, well, generally, screen readers built into most OS's aren't cool enough yet to automatically try to OCR and then speak text in images, so that text is basically lost to him.



@trellus  that is a very valid point and, frankly, quite astute of you to identify. The poster's response was so out-of-the-blue, my initial thought was simply that they chose my post to vent their frustrations with the new site format. Nonetheless, my post wasn't intended to be "lazy" nor "discriminatory". Rather, my hope was for fellow readers to find validity in the content for the sake of education.

I've not seen another RS1 like mine with the silver metal gimbles nor have I read mention of them--perhaps others have. But, to learn they were not only authentic but also indicative of "very early" RS1's was surprising, to me. Given that there are threads categorizing vintage RS1s that discuss everything from the color of the headband to the type of latch on the box in which they came, I felt including the actually image of Grado's response would carry more validity than me simply saying "hey, these are early RS1's!"

Nonetheless, the fact my post offended and caused someone to feel alienated does weigh heavy upon my heart. I would like to publicaly apologize to @UELong. It was not my intent to withhold information from you.


----------



## ruhenheiM

@xeriminox 
if i'm not mistaken i think head-fi member by the name pcf have the rs1 with silver gimbal. according to him it's authentic i think he also mentioned the reason why it's silver gimbal but i forgot why. and  the engraved, the weird looking engraved, some rs1 have that kind of cup, it was bad batch, it shouldn't looked like that but grado sold it anyway and somehow make it really unique.but your rs1 with silver gimbal and bad batch cup on one side and newer cup on another side.that's new. that was the first time i saw it. and yes according to that thread which i think this one https://www.head-fi.org/threads/classifying-versions-of-the-rs1-your-guide-work-in-progress.420092/ 

those bad batch cup indicating the very early rs1. which is one of the reason i asked any sonic different, because the very early rs1 have different drivers and tuning from newer classic rs1/rs1i. but if grado said it's possible that different looking cup because it was being serviced. there is possibility they changed the old drivers to the new one. anyway that's rare rs1 for sure


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> @joseph69
> those gypsy soul cd, i was searched each tracks on youtube just to get some idea and all tracks sound very interesting. this track got me immediately


 Yes, this is a very good track as well as all of the tracks on this CD. Have you considered ordering the CD? You can't go wrong .


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> Yes, this is a very good track as well as all of the tracks on this CD. Have you considered ordering the CD? You can't go wrong .


i'll buy the CD


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> I'll buy the CD


Definitely worth having!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I bought it, I love it.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> I bought it, I love it.


Awesome!


----------



## Lavakugel

http://www.headfonia.com/picture-sunday-beautiful-audios-grado-headband-and-earpad-mods/


----------



## ruhenheiM

Lavakugel said:


> http://www.headfonia.com/picture-sunday-beautiful-audios-grado-headband-and-earpad-mods/


ahh that's the person from before.he posted his website about grado pad with leather/merino on this thread.that headband look very comfy.the earpad also look comfy


----------



## Lavakugel

Just placed an order for a merino set in black grey


----------



## ruhenheiM

Lavakugel said:


> Just placed an order for a merino set in black grey


did you just order headband and earpad? please share us your thought about the earpad. i know the comfort level going to be great.but i still have doubt about the sound


----------



## joseph69

Lavakugel said:


> Just placed an order for a merino set in black grey


Leather L cushions?


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jul 30, 2017)

joseph69 said:


> Leather L cushions?


i think the merino.the wool kind? but yeah L-cushion shape. if i'm remember correctly when he posted his website, we kinda asked him to also create the G-cushion shape and he said he going to think about it.


----------



## Lavakugel

Yes ordered both in merino. They are a bit bigger than normal L cushions. I assume about the same as G cushions.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jul 30, 2017)

Lavakugel said:


> Yes ordered both in merino. They are a bit bigger than normal L cushions. I assume about the same as G cushions.


i don't think that's G-cushion size.it's still like L-cushion but little bit bigger so it could properly turn the headphone as full size as he stated on his post before and looking from the comparison picture, i think that's not the same as G-cushion measurement

hopefully the sound not going to change drastically.this could be the pad we waiting for grado to reach a truly excellent comfort level


----------



## Lavakugel

Should close your ear fully so it don't touch any angle of the cushions. I'll find out


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jul 30, 2017)

Lavakugel said:


> Should close your ear fully so it don't touch any angle of the cushions. I'll find out


yes it should according to him. that's why i pretty sure the comfort probably going to be great but the sound, i still have doubt  which is it's going to be really appreciated if you could give your thought once you spend enough time with it. anyway enjoy your purchase!

enjoy some nice tune from chick corea


----------



## Lavakugel




----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> i think the merino.the wool kind? but yeah L-cushion shape. if i'm remember correctly when he posted his website, we kinda asked him to also create the G-cushion shape and he said he going to think about it.
> QUOTE]I think I remember when he posted about the leather L cushions. I believe I mentioned my terrible experience with the EarZonk leather L cushions I tried for about 30 seconds on my 325is.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joseph69

I don't know what happened to my quotes?
Their in the "read more" drop down window???


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> I don't know what happened to my quotes?
> Their in the "read more" drop down window???


hahaha yea. it's all right. i could get your message. 
yes merino is wool.its' not leather.so the sound probably not altered that much.because i think the pad still breathable

The *Merino* is an economically influential breed of sheep prized for its wool. The breed originated in Spain, but the modern Merino was domesticated in New Zealand and Australia.
they look very cute


----------



## joseph69

Thanks for the education on the different sheep!
Discovery/Nat Geo/Animal Planet are actually my favorite channels to watch!


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jul 30, 2017)

hahaha the first time i actually heard about merino when that person introduce his grado pad.i thought merino was some kind of another wool alike textile like alpaca or cashmere but it turned out it's consider as the finest wool of sheep that's when that grado pad got my attention

same here joseph! i also really love watching nat geo/nat geo wild/discovery


----------



## HungryPanda




----------



## Mfh5x5

Good morning all I'm looking for advice I've got a deal on a new set of RS2e headphones for 375 dollars is that a good price are they worth it my other option is the 325e I mostly listen to classic rock and metal my source is phone or laptop hooked to an ifi idsd black label any input is appreciated


----------



## ruhenheiM

new is around $500 i think. how do you get $375 on new set? that's pretty good deal i think. classic rock/blues/jazz/folks should sounds great on rs2e, not sure about metal. but with those $125 discount.you could throw that money buying sr60/sr80 for metal.and you're good to go


----------



## Mfh5x5

It's a summer sale thing it looked to good to pass up so that's why I'm asking for those who tried or own them how they are


----------



## Mfh5x5

Also I can get the ps500s for only 500 USD but I'm new to grado and the lineup confuses me lol


----------



## DavidA

Go with the RS2e for $375, to me a better sounding headphone than the PS500.  Only thing I would suggest is to get some generic G-pads ($5-6) from ebay, a bit better comfort, small 1-2dB bass boost and slightly better sound stage to me.


----------



## Mfh5x5

Thanks a lot one more thing if you would be kind how do they compare to the 325e metal cups vs wood that is


----------



## DavidA

Mfh5x5 said:


> Thanks a lot one more thing if you would be kind how do they compare to the 325e metal cups vs wood that is


When I tried the SR325e it was just too bright for me and the metal housing seems to give the highs a sharp edge which I didn't care for so I sent them back and got the SR225e.  I liked the SR225e so much that I went for the RS2e a few months later. 
FYI: I've modded both the SR225e and RS2e with removable cables
The SR225e also has dynamat in the cups, sorbothane on the back of the magnet and some felt on the back of the button, also using generic G-pads and a leather headband with more padding, what it currently looks like:



The RS2e has dynamat in the cups and generic G-pads:


Also had a PS500 for a few weeks, didn't care for it since the modded SR225e was so much better to me


----------



## Kneel2Galvatron

Any suggestions on a tube amp under $1000 for grado headphones? A little warmth to help tame my gh2. The little dot was recommended, anything else?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

MAD Ear +HD,  Melos SHA-1, Schiit Lyr2.


----------



## whirlwind

Kneel2Galvatron said:


> Any suggestions on a tube amp under $1000 for grado headphones? A little warmth to help tame my gh2. The little dot was recommended, anything else?


Mad Ear+HD and the Woo WA6 are good.  I will vouch for the Mad Ear , I had one....stellar amp.


----------



## DavidA

Kneel2Galvatron said:


> Any suggestions on a tube amp under $1000 for grado headphones? A little warmth to help tame my gh2. The little dot was recommended, anything else?


On the lower priced side: Ember, Polaris, Liquid Carbon, G-109, HA-501, Lyr2, Heron 5, Icon HP8


----------



## xeriminox (Aug 1, 2017)

I don't know about the Lyr2. In my experience, it is kind of a piece of schiit. 

Sorry. Couldn't help myself.

Lyr2, Project Ember, and WA6 are all great with the GH2. I love my WA6SE with my Grados. Also, as @DavidA suggested, the Cavalli Liquid Carbon is a very nice tube-like solid state. The little dot is extremely affordable and would get you the tube experience for very little out-of-pocket.


----------



## edgarlim1999

You could possibly take a listen of elemental Watson. Works wonderfully with my Grado RS2e.


----------



## L0rdGwyn (Aug 1, 2017)

So, I've had my ebay eyes out for a vintage pair of 225's for quite a while now, and today I was finally rewarded!  Here is a link to the post (link), incorrectly listed as 225e's.  I am wondering if anyone can date these?  They are the 225s with the black grill, no nub on the gimbal (which at least makes them pre-2000 from what I have gathered), stitched pleather headband.  $100?  Not bad at all methinks!

Any Grado historians out there have a clue on their approximate age?  Thanks!


----------



## ruhenheiM (Aug 1, 2017)

L0rdGwyn said:


> So, I've had my ebay eyes out for a vintage pair of 225's for quite a while now, and today I was finally rewarded!  Here is a link to the post (link), incorrectly listed as 225e's.  I am wondering if anyone can date these?  They are the 225s with the black grill, no nub on the gimbal (which at least makes them pre-2000 from what I have gathered), stitched pleather headband.  $100?  Not bad at all methinks!
> 
> Any Grado historians out there have a clue on their approximate age?  Thanks!



nice! that's look like an early production of sr225. according from this thread, in came out around 1993
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/full-grado-labs-history.616052/

but don't take my word for granted i could be wrong. i remember first time i saw grado headphones was in 2005/2004.i remember the sr225 already with silver metal grill and a nub on the gimbal

but i came across this article. that sr225 has plastic grill all of sudden
https://www.stereophile.com/headphones/602grado/


----------



## L0rdGwyn

@ruhenheiM awesome info!  I think I remember reading a post somewhere on Headfi saying there was a period of time where the 225 accidentally had plastic grills, weird.  If these really could be as old as 1993 though, they are in incredible condition, somebody must not have been putting them to good use!  But I sure plan to 

Thanks for pulling those links together, good stuff.


----------



## CH23

Lavakugel said:


>




love her new album, sounds great on Grados


----------



## dannyvstheworld (Aug 2, 2017)

Mfh5x5 said:


> Good morning all I'm looking for advice I've got a deal on a new set of RS2e headphones for 375 dollars is that a good price are they worth it my other option is the 325e I mostly listen to classic rock and metal my source is phone or laptop hooked to an ifi idsd black label any input is appreciated


2e has better soundstage and more refined treble. I like it for classic rock because I prefer a clearer presentation and better instrument separation. But 325e probably have more "raw power".

I don't listen to metal so I can't say how it sounds on Grados, but I do like GNR/ Aerosmith on my 325e and 500e; For more extreme genres, I have no idea..


----------



## LaCuffia

I've been listening to the 325e as of late after a long time of being away from Grado...what strikes me is how much more alive music sounds.  I don't worry about neutrality or the finer aspects of sound stage, imaging, etc.  It's just pure fun to listen to and everything sounds clear and fresh.  I am getting a GH2 soon too and looking forward to what that brings to the table.


----------



## Sherwood

xeriminox said:


> To my ears, they're matched well and they sound right. I consider it an example of Grado's Friday afternoon production series.



I'm glad you enjoy them!  I tend to only collect the oddball grados, but I'll admit I'd not picked up on the different engravings on the outside of the cups.  I'm glad you reached out to Grado to verify their authenticity, in any case.


----------



## headfry (Aug 2, 2017)

LaCuffia said:


> I've been listening to the 325e as of late after a long time of being away from Grado...what strikes me is how much more alive music sounds.  I don't worry about neutrality or the finer aspects of sound stage, imaging, etc.  It's just pure fun to listen to and everything sounds clear and fresh.  I am getting a GH2 soon too and looking forward to what that brings to the table.




The 325e isn't perfect but its music makes an addictive whole....which is to say
if its signature agrees......which it does for me obviously.....they give you that Grado magic.

...I'm _sure_ the GH2 will delight as well!


Currently enjoying the track "So You Wanna Be an Outlaw" on Steve Earle's new album of the same name - exceptional song! (especially in Tidal Masters)! 

...listening through Grado GS1000i's - supremely musical!


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

edgarlim1999 said:


> You could possibly take a listen of elemental Watson. Works wonderfully with my Grado RS2e.


Im listening to that exact combo now upon your recommendation ha. What source are you using with it if I can ask? Also are you only able to turn the Watson up to about 8 o'clock on the volume pot? listening to "Down by the River" Neil Young right now out of CD player. I feel like the Watson gives great control over these drivers. guitar strums are real quick. Highs might be too sharp for some?


----------



## 514077

trellus said:


> If you read carefully what he has written, it is possible he is hinting that he is visually impaired and if so, well, generally, screen readers built into most OS's aren't cool enough yet to automatically try to OCR and then speak text in images, so that text is basically lost to him.


Thanks.  You're right about screenreaders.  But, that didn't give me the right to pop off like I did.  Happens once in a while; then a dinner of crow.  Thanks for spelling it out.


----------



## 514077

ruhenheiM said:


> @UELong
> maybe if you explain a little bit detail before, it could be solved easily. i don't know how many people couldn't see the picture he just posted
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, it is.


----------



## 514077

xeriminox said:


> @trellus  that is a very valid point and, frankly, quite astute of you to identify. The poster's response was so out-of-the-blue, my initial thought was simply that they chose my post to vent their frustrations with the new site format. Nonetheless, my post wasn't intended to be "lazy" nor "discriminatory". Rather, my hope was for fellow readers to find validity in the content for the sake of education.
> 
> I've not seen another RS1 like mine with the silver metal gimbles nor have I read mention of them--perhaps others have. But, to learn they were not only authentic but also indicative of "very early" RS1's was surprising, to me. Given that there are threads categorizing vintage RS1s that discuss everything from the color of the headband to the type of latch on the box in which they came, I felt including the actually image of Grado's response would carry more validity than me simply saying "hey, these are early RS1's!"
> 
> Nonetheless, the fact my post offended and caused someone to feel alienated does weigh heavy upon my heart. I would like to publicaly apologize to @UELong. It was not my intent to withhold information from you.


I need to apologize as well.  I should've explained why I was asking.  Just wanted to know what was happening with everyone else.  Entirely my fault; not yours.


----------



## Ishcabible

Didn't want to give up on my RS2's so I'm attempting some surgery. I found that the voice coil did indeed snap so I'm going through the nerve wracking process of reattaching the voice coil to a terminal.


----------



## joseph69

Check these out.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> Check these out.


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


>


Funny, but I don't see these under Grado Labs "Limited Editions"?


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> Funny, but I don't see these under Grado Labs "Limited Editions"?


it's on their blog
http://blog.gradolabs.com/liberte-grado-limited-edition/


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> it's on their blog
> http://blog.gradolabs.com/liberte-grado-limited-edition/


Thanks!


----------



## Astral Abyss

That guys ebay listing is all over the place.  He lists it as a RS1i with 50mm drivers, but it obviously isn't, just from looking at the cups and the gimbals.  Then in his answer to a question he says its the same as a Heritage series GH1.


----------



## gazzington

I am interested in getting my first grado headphones. I listen to a lot of metal (opeth gojira amon amarth immortal etc) but also most other genres. I can spend up to £500, so what would you all recommend.


----------



## ruhenheiM

gazzington said:


> I am interested in getting my first grado headphones. I listen to a lot of metal (opeth gojira amon amarth immortal etc) but also most other genres. I can spend up to £500, so what would you all recommend.


sr60 or sr325 definitely. sr125 probably could fit in that category. the upper range not that suitable for metal, only ps1000e that still sound superb with metal. if you could find a second pair that would be nice. but sr60 or sr325 are definitely must try if you listen to a lot of metal


----------



## WilliamLeonhart (Aug 4, 2017)

Hey how ya all doing? Has anyone heard from Stacker lately? I hope everything is well for you all and for him especially.

It's been too long I haven't been to this this thread. To my non-surprise the MS2e wasn't my last-and-forever Grados like I once said. I now have both the MS2e and RS2e and while they compliment each other greatly, the RS2e is just sooooooo musical.



gazzington said:


> I am interested in getting my first grado headphones. I listen to a lot of metal (opeth gojira amon amarth immortal etc) but also most other genres. I can spend up to £500, so what would you all recommend.



The 325e will be a really good starting point


----------



## ruhenheiM

WilliamLeonhart said:


> Hey how ya all doing? Has anyone heard from Stacker lately? I hope everything is well for you all and for him especially.
> 
> It's been too long I haven't been to this this thread. To my non-surprise the MS2e wasn't my last-and-forever Grados like I once said. I now have both the MS2e and RS2e and while they compliment each other greatly, the RS2e is just sooooooo musical.




congrats of your new grado! 

@stacker45  has not posted in this thread since the website changed if i'm not mistaken. probably already sold all his grados since he owned focal utopia


----------



## Astral Abyss

gazzington said:


> I am interested in getting my first grado headphones. I listen to a lot of metal (opeth gojira amon amarth immortal etc) but also most other genres. I can spend up to £500, so what would you all recommend.



Well, if it influences you at all, I'm listening to Deceiver of the Gods right now on my GH2 out of an Asgard 2 and it's hard to imagine any other Grado sounding better.


----------



## edgarlim1999

MTMECraig said:


> Im listening to that exact combo now upon your recommendation ha. What source are you using with it if I can ask? Also are you only able to turn the Watson up to about 8 o'clock on the volume pot? listening to "Down by the River" Neil Young right now out of CD player. I feel like the Watson gives great control over these drivers. guitar strums are real quick. Highs might be too sharp for some?


Feels great that I helped someone! Im a poor student so I’m using Cayin C5 as a dac and Lotoo Paw 5000 as my source. Sounds really legit! Reveals a lot of detail in songs


----------



## gazzington

Would rs2's be good for metal as I can afford those.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ruhenheiM said:


> congrats of your new grado!
> 
> @stacker45  has not posted in this thread since the website changed if i'm not mistaken. probably already sold all his grados since he owned focal utopia


Wow lucky him


gazzington said:


> Would rs2's be good for metal as I can afford those.


yes all Prestige and Reference Grados are good for Metal, however it's hard to say one Grado is the perfect upgrade of another. So if it's possible you can try them all and decide for yourself. Generally I think people have always preferred the 325 line for Metal. They have most treble energy


----------



## ruhenheiM

gazzington said:


> Would rs2's be good for metal as I can afford those.


i never heard rs2. but i used to have rs1 button.and it doesn't sound great for metal.it's sounds okay but it's just too polite for me. if you could give a try or do some demo before you buy, it would be great for you because not all of us have the exact sound taste

if your music playlist mainly rock and metal, you wouldn't regret buying the prestige series. but if you want to go higher my recommendation is you should demo it first, not many high end/flagship headphones suitable for metal


----------



## edgarlim1999

MTMECraig said:


> Im listening to that exact combo now upon your recommendation ha. What source are you using with it if I can ask? Also are you only able to turn the Watson up to about 8 o'clock on the volume pot? listening to "Down by the River" Neil Young right now out of CD player. I feel like the Watson gives great control over these drivers. guitar strums are real quick. Highs might be too sharp for some?


I am able to turn all the way or little bit depending on how much I turn on my Cayin C5 dac amp. I’m using lotoo Paw 500 as my source. Sounds amazing for a total package under SGD$1.7k


----------



## joseph69

Astral Abyss said:


> That guys ebay listing is all over the place.  He lists it as a RS1i with 50mm drivers, but it obviously isn't, just from looking at the cups and the gimbals.  Then in his answer to a question he says its the same as a Heritage series GH1.


I see what you mean about the sellers ad. But in his defense, his actual description states their "Grado  x Liberte Limited Edition" headphones. Also, there may not have been an option for this headphone on eBays "Item Specifics/Detailed Item Info" so he may have went with what was provided by eBay? He also has 100% feedback.


----------



## LaCuffia

The GH2 is a really nice upgrade from the 325e - noticeably better in terms of resolution and bass response.  I am using the G cushion pads with the GH2, as I prefer them to the L stock pads.  Not only does it provide amazing comfort (who knew a Grado could be this comfortable?), but the bass runs a bit deeper and the clarity and sparkle are still there without the metallic edge.  The mid-range seems just a tad pushed back but not a bad trade off to getting a wider sound stage.   The build is obviously more fragile given the use of wood and the lighter weight.   The 325e has a more substantial feel to it because of the aluminum cups.   As I mentioned in a prior post, when I listened to the 325e after a long hiatus I was struck by the liveliness and crispness of the sound.  The GH2 is that much clearer - like using more Windex on a grimy window.   Now must resist PS1000/2000 models!


----------



## headfry (Aug 4, 2017)

LaCuffia said:


> The GH2 is a really nice upgrade from the 325e - noticeably better in terms of resolution and bass response.  I am using the G cushion pads with the GH2, as I prefer them to the L stock pads.  Not only does it provide amazing comfort (who knew a Grado could be this comfortable?), but the bass runs a bit deeper and the clarity and sparkle are still there without the metallic edge.  The mid-range seems just a tad pushed back but not a bad trade off to getting a wider sound stage.   The build is obviously more fragile given the use of wood and the lighter weight.   The 325e has a more substantial feel to it because of the aluminum cups.   As I mentioned in a prior post, when I listened to the 325e after a long hiatus I was struck by the liveliness and crispness of the sound.  The GH2 is that much clearer - like using more Windex on a grimy window.   Now must resist PS1000/2000 models!




For sure higher priced Grado's offer improvements, however at its price the 325e is fantastic and
offers a taste of high-end sound at an affordable price. Yes, very precise, clear details and imaging,
together with a bass which is musical and nice but not as detailed as the mids-highs - think of listening
to a good set of bookshelf speakers with a subwoofer - where there is a bit of disconnect between the bass
and rest. Whereas the higher end Grados the resolution extends into the bass as well (e.g. GS1000i's), giving a more coherent
and natural sound, soundstage, imaging, together with lower distortion. However, the 325e
are awesome in the right system!

I still maintain that (all? most? certainly the 325e's) Grado's are voiced for low-medium volumes, and can sound too harsh when played loud.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> I see what you mean about the sellers ad. But in his defense, his actual description states their "Grado  x Liberte Limited Edition" headphones. Also, there may not have been an option for this headphone on eBays "Item Specifics/Detailed Item Info" so he may have went with what was provided by eBay? He also has 100% feedback.


just give us the impression already


----------



## CH23

ruhenheiM said:


> congrats of your new grado!
> 
> @stacker45 *has not posted* in this thread *since the website changed* if i'm not mistaken. probably already sold all his grados since he owned focal utopia



i'm also in the fiio x7 thread and it's completely dead since the site changed


----------



## ruhenheiM

CH23 said:


> i'm also in the fiio x7 thread and it's completely dead since the site changed


i just checked stacker profile
stacker45 was last seen:Jun 13, 2017

is something wrong with him? i hope he's fine


----------



## dannyvstheworld

headfry said:


> For sure higher priced Grado's offer improvements, however at its price the 325e is fantastic and
> offers a taste of high-end sound at an affordable price. Yes, very precise, clear details and imaging,
> together with a bass which is musical and nice but not as detailed as the mids-highs - think of listening
> to a good set of bookshelf speakers with a subwoofer - where there is a bit of disconnect between the bass
> ...


I think Grados are really great for low volume listening. Then I wonder how you guys define "low volume"? For example, for SR325e with Mojo (I see you have the same combination), if I start to turn up the volume of Mojo from zero (both buttons off), the maximum volume I go is to push the "volume up" button 16 times, never higher than that. And that's the maximum volume for any Grado for me. Of course I'm talking about listening in a quiet room. I guess that qualifies for "low volume"?

I guess that's why I never felt Grados too harsh, but I think most people listen at a volume MUCH higher than I do, then the Grado 4hz peak becomes challenging.


----------



## DavidA

dannyvstheworld said:


> I think Grados are really great for low volume listening. Then I wonder how you guys define "low volume"? For example, for SR325e with Mojo (I see you have the same combination), if I start to turn up the volume of Mojo from zero (both buttons off), the maximum volume I go is to push the "volume up" button 16 times, never higher than that. And that's the maximum volume for any Grado for me. Of course I'm talking about listening in a quiet room. I guess that qualifies for "low volume"?
> 
> I guess that's why I never felt Grados too harsh, but I think most people listen at a volume MUCH higher than I do, then the Grado 4hz peak becomes challenging.


If you would like a better idea of the level you are listening at get a free app that measures dB with the built in mic of your smart phone.  It may not be the most accurate but it will give you an idea of the level that you are listening at.  Its also a good way to see if you are listening at levels that could possibly cause damage to your hearing.
I use a setup like this:


The closed cell foam acts as a seal against the ear pads, the app that I use can be calibrated so its decent to within 1dB

My normal listening levels are 65-75 dB with peaks around 82dB which I have been told is on the lower side.  I also believe that the level that one listens to has some influence on how one will perceive the sound of a headphone.


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> just give us the impression already


Lol! Nope, I'm not bidding on these. I have enough Grados for a very long time. I have a funny feeling someone here (@ruthieandjohn) my be placing a bid on these, though.


----------



## dannyvstheworld

DavidA said:


> If you would like a better idea of the level you are listening at get a free app that measures dB with the built in mic of your smart phone.  It may not be the most accurate but it will give you an idea of the level that you are listening at.  Its also a good way to see if you are listening at levels that could possibly cause damage to your hearing.
> I use a setup like this:
> 
> The closed cell foam acts as a seal against the ear pads, the app that I use can be calibrated so its decent to within 1dB
> ...


Thanks man. That's a pretty cool idea. I had a dB measuring app on my phone, but never thought of using the foam to achieve the seal.

Now I need to find some foam.. the foam from those Grado pizza box probably will do


----------



## DavidA

dannyvstheworld said:


> Thanks man. That's a pretty cool idea. I had a dB measuring app on my phone, but never thought of using the foam to achieve the seal.
> 
> Now I need to find some foam.. the foam from those Grado pizza box probably will do


Only thing is the foam from the Grado pizza box is open-cell IIRC so it might absorb some of the sound giving you a reading that might be lower than it actually is, just something to consider


----------



## headfry (Aug 4, 2017)

dannyvstheworld said:


> I think Grados are really great for low volume listening. Then I wonder how you guys define "low volume"? For example, for SR325e with Mojo (I see you have the same combination), if I start to turn up the volume of Mojo from zero (both buttons off), the maximum volume I go is to push the "volume up" button 16 times, never higher than that. And that's the maximum volume for any Grado for me. Of course I'm talking about listening in a quiet room. I guess that qualifies for "low volume"?
> 
> I guess that's why I never felt Grados too harsh, but I think most people listen at a volume MUCH higher than I do, then the Grado 4hz peak becomes challenging.




On the Mojo, my listening is usually with the middle and left ball both deep red....when the middle ball goes bright red and then amber it's starting to get a little too loud for me.
Always listen in a quiet environment, good point.

As I've said many times, properly and subtly eq'd the 325e sounds really nice, and at lowish volumes (see above) I think it sounds its best -
played at the high volumes that many or most people seem to prefer they can sound too sharp/harsh/bright....but just right at low - med volume. Although
I do like to listen w/out eq as well for periods, but with the highs subtly tweaked down, such pleasant listening!

And oh yeah, the Mojo and Grado's are magic.


----------



## dannyvstheworld

DavidA said:


> Only thing is the foam from the Grado pizza box is open-cell IIRC so it might absorb some of the sound giving you a reading that might be lower than it actually is, just something to consider


Yeah I think the seal definitely matters because I measured 45-55dB, much lower than I expected..


----------



## dannyvstheworld

headfry said:


> On the Mojo, my listening is usually with the middle and left ball both deep red....when the middle ball goes bright red and then amber it's starting to get a little too loud for me.
> Always listen in a quiet environment, good point.
> 
> As I've said many times, properly and subtly eq'd the 325e sounds really nice, and at lowish volumes (see above) I think it sounds its best -
> ...



That's like pushing the volume up button only 4 times! Man you have really great hearing! I just tested and found that both button deep red is only loud enough for me for some newly mastered rock/ pop recordings, but for most recordings I need one of the buttons turn bright red.

Yeah Grados and Mojo are pure magic, especially for metal-cup. I definitely love my 500e and 325e with Mojo. On the other hand, I feel it's not as great with my woody RS2e and GH2. Don't know why.


----------



## whirlwind

ruhenheiM said:


> i just checked stacker profile
> stacker45 was last seen:Jun 13, 2017
> 
> is something wrong with him? i hope he's fine




Yeah, I hope stacker45 is doing well.

I agree about the low volume listening level with Grado's.
Wonderful detail at low volume.


----------



## panoptikon

I'm also at 16 pushes up from zero with the Chord Mojo and the GH1. That would definitely qualify as low-volume listening, where Grados' shine.


----------



## Lavakugel

I got a good deal for a used RS1 button. Do you people like your rs1?


----------



## headfry

dannyvstheworld said:


> That's like pushing the volume up button only 4 times! Man you have really great hearing! I just tested and found that both button deep red is only loud enough for me for some newly mastered rock/ pop recordings, but for most recordings I need one of the buttons turn bright red.
> 
> Yeah Grados and Mojo are pure magic, especially for metal-cup. I definitely love my 500e and 325e with Mojo. On the other hand, I feel it's not as great with my woody RS2e and GH2. Don't know why.




- not sure why, but my wood cup GS1000i sounds great to me through Mojo. Lowish volume of course - with the GS1000i 'cause they're lower
efficiency I'm in amber volume a lot, which gives about the same volume as regular red on 325e.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I love my buttoned original RS1s.  It is the best of my three (RS1, RS1i, and RS1e).


----------



## LaCuffia

Brooklyn meets Queens on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## CH23

Lavakugel said:


> I got a good deal for a used RS1 button. Do you people like your rs1?



I people really like the buttoned RS1


----------



## HPiper

Quick question. This is going to require a true blue GS1000 fan to answer. How much has the sound of the GS changed through the various revisions IE: "i" and now "e" and the original with no letter after it. Point being, if I were to get an original GS1000 how much would I be loosing vs buying an e version.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Never heard the GS1000, but I think that the GS1000i is WAAYYYY  better than the current GS1000e.  I hear good things about the original GS1000 that cause me to think that it also is better, not worse, than the GS1000e.


----------



## LaCuffia

Is there a significant difference between the PS1000 original v 1000e in terms of neutrality?  The original is always described as U or V shaped but I wonder whether that's only in comparison to other Grado models or is it really a "fun" (as most bass heavy headphones are described on Head Fi) and inaccurate in the general sense? I can't imagine a Grado being the latter, especially a flag ship model, but my experience is limited to the 325e and GH2.


----------



## dannyvstheworld

panoptikon said:


> I'm also at 16 pushes up from zero with the Chord Mojo and the GH1. That would definitely qualify as low-volume listening, where Grados' shine.


I'm sure Mojo and GH1 make great pairing. With GH2 it's a little bass heavy for me.


----------



## dannyvstheworld

headfry said:


> - not sure why, but my wood cup GS1000i sounds great to me through Mojo. Lowish volume of course - with the GS1000i 'cause they're lower
> efficiency I'm in amber volume a lot, which gives about the same volume as regular red on 325e.


Probably both RS2e and GH2 have refined treble, and Mojo is also light on treble. GS1000i probably have better treble extension which makes a better pairing.


----------



## Sherwood (Aug 7, 2017)

Here's a real collector's item to share with you Grado fans. To my knowledge, this is the earliest wood headphone Grado produced. It has identical gimbals to my HP-1000s, and the brown leather headband and pink drivers of my super vintage RS1. The engraving on the buttons matches the logo of the earliest ~50 RS1s given as samples to distributors. In years of following Grados closely here and elsewhere, I've never seen another pair.

They came with a box and warranty card which don't divulge a model number but place the headphones in the early '90s.

I'm pretty stunned by the sound. I prefer it to all other pink driver Grados I own, including SR-100, RS-1, and the aluminum SR-325. Very immediate and delicate, great bass, and the kind of "first-row" feel that John's early headphones do so well.


----------



## LaCuffia

That looks awesome.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Aug 7, 2017)

holy cow i have no idea that headphone really exist! i think i saw that in some of grado thread a long time ago.i thought this headphone was a prototype or some kind. that's really beauty.is it possible that headphone using the very same drivers for grado tower speaker?

thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Sherwood (Aug 7, 2017)

ruhenheiM said:


> holy cow i have no idea that headphone really exist! i think i saw that in some of grado thread a long time ago.i thought this headphone was a prototype or some kind. that's really beauty.is it possible that headphone using the very same drivers for grado tower speaker?
> 
> thanks for sharing!!!



It's of a similar era, and the color is the same, but the transmission line speakers appear to have some kind of dustcap over the center of the driver enclosure. In any case, I expect these drivers are very similar. They're up there with the blackstars for me.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Sherwood said:


> It's of a similar era, and the color is the same, but the transmission line speakers appear to have some kind of dustcap over the center of the driver enclosure. In any case, I expect these drivers are very similar. They're up there with the blacstars for me.



i see. i remember john said they already build and prepare to manufacture the speakers to the production line before the headphone business really took off and that's after john bought the grado company from joe. so i'm guessing that must be the very early drivers john using after the blackstar. how about the cable? is this still using the joe reference cable or already the john era cable?

have you email grado yet? maybe they could gave some information or confirmation for that headphone


----------



## Sherwood

ruhenheiM said:


> i see. i remember john said they already build and prepare to manufacture the speakers to the production line before the headphone business really took off and that's after john bought the grado company from joe. so i'm guessing that must be the very early drivers john using after the blackstar. how about the cable? is this still using the joe reference cable or already the john era cable?
> 
> have you email grado yet? maybe they could gave some information or confirmation for that headphone



It is certainly the immediate post-blackstar driver.  This driver was shared by a number of headphones before ~1997, and this is one of the more interesting of that era.  It's using a standard cable, I've not seen a John-era headphone using the JGSUWBR cable that Joe favored.  I did email Grado, but I've not heard back.  I'd be surprised if they had records as thorough as head-fi's, anyways.


----------



## whirlwind

Wow!  Thanks for posting these pictures.
That is wonderful.


----------



## HungryPanda

That is one very stunning Grado and quite unique


----------



## clundbe

Hi folks! Anyone heard of grado x liberty before?


----------



## joseph69

clundbe said:


> Hi folks! Anyone heard of grado x liberty before?


Read this post which was answered a few pages back.


----------



## clundbe

joseph69 said:


> Read this post which was answered a few pages back.


Thanks. Just bought it. Dont know why, but my love for different grados made me.  I tried to contact Grado for some answers about these phones, but the contact side doesnt work for me. Is there a email adresse I can reach them ?


----------



## clundbe

Looking at the video made me think of rs2e. Whats your thoughts?


----------



## joseph69

clundbe said:


> Thanks. Just bought it. Dont know why, but my love for different grados made me.  I tried to contact Grado for some answers about these phones, but the contact side doesnt work for me. Is there a email adresse I can reach them ?





clundbe said:


> Looking at the video made me think of rs2e. Whats your thoughts?


Congratulations.
Let us know how you like them, and which (If any) Grado they may sound similar too.
Aesthetically, yes, they look like the RS series.


----------



## Metalsludge

After years of viewing Grados with suspicion for their questionable builds and seemingly relatively low-tech approach, I finally gave into curiosity and picked up the GH2s as my first Grado a while back, and thought I would share some impressions and comparisons.

I got mine from Moon Audio with one of their Dragon cable mods, as I couldn't imagine dealing with that infamously thick original cable, and wanted cable rolling options down the road. My DAC/Amp pairing was with a Mojo and a Burson Soloist, the original 4W model. I generally use JRiver Media Center for playback from a computer, but also tried the GH2s with an AK120II. (To quickly sum up the differences - I felt like the Burson opened the GH2s up nicely in a way that improved the overall sound, though the AK120II felt a bit more detail revealing in its presentation while having less soundstage than the Mojo/Burson. Overall, prefer the Burson most of the time.) 

Right out of the amusingly cheap pizza box, the headphones sounded dynamic and fun to my ears right away. While the small and wooden GH2s are pleasantly featherweight headphones, comfort wise, things were even worse than I had imagined when it came to the pads, as my ear lobes quickly felt pain, rather than just discomfort. These have been the first and only headphones to ever actually hurt me. I have what may be the heaviest mass produced cans of all - the LCD XCs, and would consider them comfy in comparison, at least in the early going...

However, I found the sound so fascinating that I couldn't resist continuing to listen and found that I eventually worked up my resistance to the pads to the point where they didn't really bother me anymore for a couple of hours at a time, which is about as long as a typical listening session is for me anyway. I didn't like the sound of other pads on these, so the original pads were left as my only option, but it has proved workable in the long run. Grados: They toughen up your ears! 

With comfort issues resolved, continued listening revealed a headphone that has changed more in my perceptions over time than any other I have tried. These always sounded nice and intriguing, but the bass really revealed its precise yet strong impact over time, along with a greater appreciation of the charmingly forward mids and revealing highs. I don't know whether this was mental or some kind of physical burn-in, but either way, the experience just got better and better to an unusual degree.

One reason I picked the GH2s as a first Grado was because I was nervous about the supposedly grating highs of the Grados, and had heard these were a relatively tamed version, while still providing more than a taste of the Grado signature sound. If anything, the GH2 highs can be revealing, dynamic, and fun. That said, you can't have your cake and eat it too, not even with the relatively balanced sound of the GH2s. Headphones with a warmer sound will, naturally, feel like they have a greater weight to the presentation that the Grados just won't have. Whether this is good or bad will depend on the listener's preferences. 

For my part, while I started out afraid that these cans would make a sound that might seem thin or uninviting, that has been far from the case. The bass may not be booming and rumbly, like with famous bass leaning headphones such as the TH900s, or some of the Ultrasones, but what bass they do have has its own version of impact that has a revealing precision, like a bass laser being driven into you or something. It can be great for some recordings, and perhaps feel a bit thin on others, again, depending on preferences. But for me, it's often just great. In fact, I think these headphones mix with electronica and EDM etc. better than I would have expected. But I'm not really a bass head, so your mileage may vary. 

As for the well known Grado airiness, it is certainly there and can make instruments feel more real than I am used to. There is a sort of xylophone section of one recording I enjoy that suddenly has a You Are There feeling to it when the instrument starts being played. Irresistible stuff. At the same time, the forward mids and precise bass all feel well divided from each other such that the separation can be delightful in terms of how it is all perceived as a whole. I can see why some people think of electrostatics when listening to Grados - these are very dynamic cans, and provide a similar feeling of the music just sort of hovering there before you. While I felt like the soundstage was relatively limited for open cans, this separation effect coupled with the overall airiness made it feel very open anyway, just in its own way.  

And that way these cans feel, as opposed to how they perform in the more objective sense, was the most distinctive aspect of the impression they have made on me. My TH900s have heavier bass yet can feel less focused in how they present it, the LCD XCs can have more natural mids, yet feel relatively distant in comparison to the Grados, and my Ultrasones can reveal more obvious detail and even a more echoing soundstage, yet feel less airy and maybe even just a bit less strong in separation in some ways. 

Objectively, the GH2s have many technically superior competitors at various price points, especially if you are looking for more detail or a faster attack. But as you may have noticed, all my comparisons were to much more expensive headphones, yet here are the little on-ear GH2s holding their own against them in either one area or another, or in terms of the overall presentation. They just bring a special something to the table that somehow demands that I overlook their limitations. Objectively, I know they are "inferior" to some of my other cans on a technical level, yet...I find myself often reaching for the GH2s anyway, at least for some recordings. All and all, these Grados have once again forced me to reevaluate how I view headphone listening. Sometimes, technical proficiency is not everything, and you may want to go with what feels right for certain music.


----------



## ruhenheiM

there is a reason why grado using that " happy listening" slogan, at the end of the day you just listening to music

have you tried g-pad on gh2? you might like it. also gh2 probably more or less in mid end category maybe you want to give a try to other models, i'm not saying you're going to like it because other models probably have different sound tuning from gh2 but who knew

anyway enjoy on your new gh2!


----------



## LaCuffia

I have G cushion pads on my GH2 and the sound and comfort are amazing.  The sound stage really opens up and the bass gets tighter and deeper. Mid range is affected a little bit but only in comparison to the traditional up front sound of Grado.  The GH2 w G pads has actually become the most comfortable headphone I've ever had, besting any Sennheiser I've tried (650 and 800S) and even the Sony Z1R.   


I also ordered and am waiting on the Merino wool pads made by Beautiful Audio in New Zealand. That should be very interesting.


----------



## joseph69

LaCuffia said:


> I also ordered and am waiting on the Merino wool pads made by Beautiful Audio in New Zealand. That should be very interesting.


Can't wait to hear your impressions with the wool pads.


----------



## panoptikon

Very nice report, Metalsludge! I have sold off TOTL headphones since, albeit all their benefits in other departments which I did appreciate, they could not reproduce vocals and acoustic instrument with the same life-like tonality as can Grados, and especially the PS1000e.

In another matter: I own two pairs of Grado, the GH1 and the PS1000e, and the reason why the former is getting very little time with me I think partly is because I perceive the bass as 'off'. While I am completely in love with how the PS1000e images sound, I have a quite a hard time integrating the bass in the music with the GH1. Its... too far down in the imaging? Meanwhile its not reaching as deep as the PS1000e bass, and thus with less impact. But I am thinking the G-cushions could help, definitely something I should consider...


----------



## DavidA

LaCuffia said:


> I have G cushion pads on my GH2 and the sound and comfort are amazing.  The sound stage really opens up and the bass gets tighter and deeper. Mid range is affected a little bit but only in comparison to the traditional up front sound of Grado.  The GH2 w G pads has actually become the most comfortable headphone I've ever had, besting any Sennheiser I've tried (650 and 800S) and even the Sony Z1R.
> 
> 
> I also ordered and am waiting on the Merino wool pads made by Beautiful Audio in New Zealand. That should be very interesting.


Are the G pads the $30-40 Grado (layered construction) or cheaper $20 Earzonk / ($4-6) generic (one material) ones?  I found the layered construction had edges that are a bit on the hard side so the comfort is not as good as the generic ones and even among the generic ones there are some minor differences in density and shapes which I noticed only after getting 4-5 pairs to compare.  Also, the OEM G pads kill some of the bass while the Earzonk and generic ones will boost the bass a little.


----------



## Lavakugel

LaCuffia said:


> I have G cushion pads on my GH2 and the sound and comfort are amazing.  The sound stage really opens up and the bass gets tighter and deeper. Mid range is affected a little bit but only in comparison to the traditional up front sound of Grado.  The GH2 w G pads has actually become the most comfortable headphone I've ever had, besting any Sennheiser I've tried (650 and 800S) and even the Sony Z1R.
> 
> 
> I also ordered and am waiting on the Merino wool pads made by Beautiful Audio in New Zealand. That should be very interesting.



I did the same and ordered headband and pads...really curious about because I want to upgrade to ps1000 and this thing is heavy...


----------



## Lavakugel

panoptikon said:


> Very nice report, Metalsludge! I have sold off TOTL headphones since, albeit all their benefits in other departments which I did appreciate, they could not reproduce vocals and acoustic instrument with the same life-like tonality as can Grados, and especially the PS1000e.
> 
> In another matter: I own two pairs of Grado, the GH1 and the PS1000e, and the reason why the former is getting very little time with me I think partly is because I perceive the bass as 'off'. While I am completely in love with how the PS1000e images sound, I have a quite a hard time integrating the bass in the music with the GH1. Its... too far down in the imaging? Meanwhile its not reaching as deep as the PS1000e bass, and thus with less impact. But I am thinking the G-cushions could help, definitely something I should consider...



Could you describe the difference GH1 vs PS1000 as I'm about to upgrade to ps1000 and want to know if this is worth the money to spend. I quite like GH1 with G-Cush especially beause I can listen for hours without any problems in weight.


----------



## LaCuffia

DavidA said:


> Are the G pads the $30-40 Grado (layered construction) or cheaper $20 Earzonk / ($4-6) generic (one material) ones?  I found the layered construction had edges that are a bit on the hard side so the comfort is not as good as the generic ones and even among the generic ones there are some minor differences in density and shapes which I noticed only after getting 4-5 pairs to compare.  Also, the OEM G pads kill some of the bass while the Earzonk and generic ones will boost the bass a little.



I have the Grado authentic G pads.  I tried the Earzonk ones, and, while the surface of the foam is softer, it traps a little more heat for some reason and makes the sound darker (at least when I tried the L cushion Earzonk on the 325e and the GH2).   The GH2 has very good bass even in stock form, and the G pads seem to make it that much better.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Lavakugel said:


> I did the same and ordered headband and pads...really curious about because I want to upgrade to ps1000 and this thing is heavy...


yeah no crap  sometimes my neck just need a break after a long listening session



Lavakugel said:


> Could you describe the difference GH1 vs PS1000 as I'm about to upgrade to ps1000 and want to know if this is worth the money to spend. I quite like GH1 with G-Cush especially beause I can listen for hours without any problems in weight.



just to be clear, which one you're intended to upgrade from gh1, is it ps1000 or ps1000e? i never listened ps1000.but if your choice is  ps1000e. i still think it's worth the money, it's an upgrade for sure. the clarity, the tonality,the raw sound, more balance sound. pretty much everything you like about grado sound it's in there just better. unless if you're prefer gs1000 sound then maybe ps1000e is not really an upgrade for you. but if you love the comfort and the light weight of gh1 then i'm sorry you probably not going to adore ps1000e that much


----------



## DavidA

LaCuffia said:


> I have the Grado authentic G pads.  I tried the Earzonk ones, and, while the surface of the foam is softer, it traps a little more heat for some reason and makes the sound darker (at least when I tried the L cushion Earzonk on the 325e and the GH2).   The GH2 has very good bass even in stock form, and the G pads seem to make it that much better.


I don't like the Earzonk L pads, like you I found them to make the sound too warm/darker on my SR225e and RS2e but I found for me the authentic G pads a bit too hard on the edges and it while the sound stage is better there was some loss of bass for me.  I would guess that since all ears are shaped different its why one pad that works for me might not work for others.


----------



## ruhenheiM

DavidA said:


> I don't like the Earzonk L pads, like you I found them to make the sound too warm/darker on my SR225e and RS2e but I found for me the authentic G pads a bit too hard on the edges and it while the sound stage is better there was some loss of bass for me.  I would guess that since all ears are shaped different its why one pad that works for me might not work for others.



you're not alone about the bass on G-pad. i think it's logical, the drivers kinda far from your ears so there's going to be some reduce in bass territory


----------



## Jazmanaut

Small hack fo g pads, wich are my all time favourite grado pads.
Just put round of electric tape around outer circle of the g pads. It seals it just so, that you got a bit more tighter sound and ever so slightly punchier sub bass.
Easy to take off, if you dont like the effect.


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm sitting here with my GH1's, G pads with tape mod and very happy listening away


----------



## HungryPanda




----------



## DavidA

ruhenheiM said:


> you're not alone about the bass on G-pad. i think it's logical, the drivers kinda far from your ears so there's going to be some reduce in bass territory


This is the reason why I like the Earzonk/generic G pads since they will either keep the bass level or in my case increase it a touch due to the foam being a little denser than the OEM Grado G pad while the increase in distance from your ear make the sound stage a little better IMO.


----------



## Astral Abyss

DavidA said:


> This is the reason why I like the Earzonk/generic G pads since they will either keep the bass level or in my case increase it a touch due to the foam being a little denser than the OEM Grado G pad while the increase in distance from your ear make the sound stage a little better IMO.



This works on the GS1000e also.  I replaced the Grado G pad (moved it to the GH2) a while ago and put an Earzonk G on the GS1000e instead.  Gives it a bit more bass and makes them sound less "thin".


----------



## CH23

Sherwood said:


> Here's a real collector's item to share with you Grado fans. To my knowledge, this is the earliest wood headphone Grado produced. It has identical gimbals to my HP-1000s, and the brown leather headband and pink drivers of my super vintage RS1. The engraving on the buttons matches the logo of the earliest ~50 RS1s given as samples to distributors. In years of following Grados closely here and elsewhere, I've never seen another pair.
> 
> They came with a box and warranty card which don't divulge a model number but place the headphones in the early '90s.
> 
> I'm pretty stunned by the sound. I prefer it to all other pink driver Grados I own, including SR-100, RS-1, and the aluminum SR-325. Very immediate and delicate, great bass, and the kind of "first-row" feel that John's early headphones do so well.



those look really nice. i wonder why the cymbals are put on reversed though?
could you take a pic from the side, or without pads?
you sure did get a very unique headphone here!


----------



## Blazer39

i remember seeing a mod on the G pads where the pads are sliced slightly..makes it so the driver comes closer to the ear..and yet you still retain the G pad comfort.


----------



## Sherwood

CH23 said:


> those look really nice. i wonder why the cymbals are put on reversed though?
> could you take a pic from the side, or without pads?
> you sure did get a very unique headphone here!



The gimbals *are* reversed, which interested me, too. They weren't really designed for the headphone, and the cup depth is too shallow. If I reverse the gimbals, they are angled such that the back cup doesn't clear appropriately. I don't think this model was around long enough to warrant designing a proper gimbal, so they used an old HP-1000 gimbal.


----------



## joseph69

CH23 said:


> I wonder why the cymbals are put on reversed though?
> !


Good eye! I now see the cut outs for the cables on the gimbals are facing outward.
Looks as if the gimbals were inserted incorrectly into the L/R rod blocks. The rods are also angled coming out of the gimbals, so being this way, the fit should feel awkward as well.


----------



## wormsdriver

As far as the gimbals go, like @Sherwood said they're not really designed for the cups so I guess they just used what they had. Open gimbals would be more appropriate in this case


----------



## Sherwood

wormsdriver said:


> As far as the gimbals go, like @Sherwood said they're not really designed for the cups so I guess they just used what they had. Open gimbals would be more appropriate in this case




It's worth pointing out that the "reversed" gimbals don't have a negative effect on driver angle, comfort, or durability. The cord doesn't rest against the gimbal, and when worn the drivers are on your head the angle is correct.


----------



## DaemonSire

Jazmanaut said:


> Small hack fo g pads, wich are my all time favourite grado pads.
> Just put round of electric tape around outer circle of the g pads. It seals it just so, that you got a bit more tighter sound and ever so slightly punchier sub bass.
> Easy to take off, if you dont like the effect.



That's a good idea.  I've done the tape mod in the past to the L-cush but never thought to do it to the G-cush


----------



## Lavakugel

HungryPanda said:


> I'm sitting here with my GH1's, G pads with tape mod and very happy listening away



How do you do this mod? Any pics?


----------



## HungryPanda

Here if you can see it:


----------



## Lavakugel

you did it just around the cup...nice and easy done...i'll try it!


----------



## joseph69

just tape the circumference of the L or G cushions with either Scotch/black electrical tape, whichever you prefer.
Here is an image of the tape mod from Google using the L cushions.


----------



## DavidA

Just tried the tape mod on my generic G-pads, made a touch overly done with a mid bass bump, changed the light airy sound to slightly congested mid centric one, and even with black electrical tape it looks a little odd since its a bit too shiny.  Looks like the tape mod is really intended for the OEM G-pads and not the cheap generic ones.


----------



## TooFrank

ruhenheiM said:


> there is a reason why grado using that " happy listening" slogan, at the end of the day you just listening to music
> 
> have you tried g-pad on gh2? you might like it. also gh2 probably more or less in mid end category maybe you want to give a try to other models, i'm not saying you're going to like it because other models probably have different sound tuning from gh2 but who knew
> 
> anyway enjoy on your new gh2!


Maybe I am completely off, but I really do apppreciate the TTVJ deluxe pads with the GH2. They add to the experience of "tightness". However the G cushs stays on my GS2000e's :0)


----------



## dr cornelius

DavidA said:


> Just tried the tape mod on my generic G-pads, made a touch overly done with a mid bass bump, changed the light airy sound to slightly congested mid centric one, and even with black electrical tape it looks a little odd since its a bit too shiny.  Looks like the tape mod is really intended for the OEM G-pads and not the cheap generic ones.



I’ve been doing the tape mod to RS2e’s with original L-cushions - I’m still getting used to the sound - I’m also hearing a little too much upper bass and feel like I lost some subtle details in the music....


----------



## LaCuffia

I just tried the tape mod on the Grado stock G pads with my GH2 and didn't like it at all.  It made the sound a little too congested and blurry.


----------



## DavidA

Looks like impressions are all over the place with the tape mod, wondering if different types of tape, thickness of the tape (both width and ply thickness), model of headphone, or other factors are the cause of these differences.  My impressions are based on a Nhoord Red V2 which has a better balanced sound than my RS2e and SR225e but since I have modded both my RS2e and SR225e I really don't want ear pads that will increase the bass since the mods increased the bass and also tightened it up to where its quite good IMO.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Aug 11, 2017)

TooFrank said:


> Maybe I am completely off, but I really do apppreciate the TTVJ deluxe pads with the GH2. They add to the experience of "tightness". However the G cushs stays on my GS2000e's :0)



i see. i was suggesting g-pad because i assume you want gh2 to be more comfortable but if you have no problem using flat pad that's good then. for on ear grado, i think flat pad still the best




i think the tape mod to made the pad seems like a little bit leather alike, dense, little pores to breath. just like that leather pad vs velour pad on beyerdynamic headphones


----------



## Metalsludge

ruhenheiM said:


> there is a reason why grado using that " happy listening" slogan, at the end of the day you just listening to music
> 
> have you tried g-pad on gh2? you might like it. also gh2 probably more or less in mid end category maybe you want to give a try to other models, i'm not saying you're going to like it because other models probably have different sound tuning from gh2 but who knew
> 
> anyway enjoy on your new gh2!



Thanks. I have tried the g-pad but it took away some of the immediacy I liked about the sound with the standard pads. It's OK though, I have gotten used to the standard pads well enough by this time. 

I am curious about other models, but some say that once you find a Grado you like, it's not always good to assume that higher end models will sound better to you as each model has its own peculiar sound and more expensive models are not always a clear improvement. It's a bit confusing, and makes me hesitate to try some of the more expensive models if they don't scale up as clearly as some other ranges do.


----------



## Metalsludge

panoptikon said:


> Very nice report, Metalsludge! I have sold off TOTL headphones since, albeit all their benefits in other departments which I did appreciate, they could not reproduce vocals and acoustic instrument with the same life-like tonality as can Grados, and especially the PS1000e.
> 
> In another matter: I own two pairs of Grado, the GH1 and the PS1000e, and the reason why the former is getting very little time with me I think partly is because I perceive the bass as 'off'. While I am completely in love with how the PS1000e images sound, I have a quite a hard time integrating the bass in the music with the GH1. Its... too far down in the imaging? Meanwhile its not reaching as deep as the PS1000e bass, and thus with less impact. But I am thinking the G-cushions could help, definitely something I should consider...



Thanks. Yes, that is just it, the instruments sound so real and many things feel like you are right beside them. It can be hard to resist, even if higher end cans provide more details etc.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Metalsludge said:


> Thanks. I have tried the g-pad but it took away some of the immediacy I liked about the sound with the standard pads. It's OK though, I have gotten used to the standard pads well enough by this time.
> 
> I am curious about other models, but some say that once you find a Grado you like, it's not always good to assume that higher end models will sound better to you as each model has its own peculiar sound and more expensive models are not always a clear improvement. It's a bit confusing, and makes me hesitate to try some of the more expensive models if they don't scale up as clearly as some other ranges do.



yes you are right about that. you have to demo it first before you bought it because not all models sharing the same sound character, it's still a grado sound but more or less there's something just off either you're going to like it or you just annoyed by it. i never heard gh2 but if by any chance u have tried gh1, there's a good chance you're going to like ps1000e. but since i read the gh2 bass kinda prominent maybe the gs1000e/gs2000e more likely the upgrade from that if you don't mind the u/v shape sound or perhaps the old ps1000. however since you mentioned it because of all those models using g-pad as the standard pad, you're going to lose a little bit intimacy, it's still an exciting headphone though


----------



## DavidA

Metalsludge said:


> Thanks. I have tried the g-pad but it took away some of the immediacy I liked about the sound with the standard pads. It's OK though, I have gotten used to the standard pads well enough by this time.
> 
> I am curious about other models, but some say that once you find a Grado you like, it's not always good to assume that higher end models will sound better to you as each model has its own peculiar sound and more expensive models are not always a clear improvement. It's a bit confusing, and makes me hesitate to try some of the more expensive models if they don't scale up as clearly as some other ranges do.



At the level of the GH1/2 I don't think there is much scaling up, more likely a different sound signature/tuning of the sound.  I haven't heard the GH2 but have heard/owned a GH1, PS1ke, GS1ke, PS500/e, RS2e, SR225i/e, SR80i/e, SR60i and RS1e (the bad one) and currently own RS2e and SR225e.  The GH1 and RS2e are similar in design but tuned differently with the GH1 having a more fun sound and the RS2e a more neutral sound, which is better comes down to which sound signature you prefer.  While I like my RS2e it doesn't get much use these days since I've started to play with some of the alternative drivers from Nhoord, Elleven Acoustica and Symphones which are similar to Grado drivers but are much more balanced sounding to me at a much lower price but a DIY project.  They look similar but can be customized to your liking like these:


----------



## LaCuffia

I recently tried the PS1000e.  It's like a souped up muscle car with huge chrome wheels.  It has a fuller mid-range than the GH2 and just a bit more aggressive sounding overall.  It's fairly balanced though and the treble is not painful.  

It's just so massive and heavy and takes getting used to - definitely a sit in your comfy chair type of headphone. Not something you can move too much with but it's not like Audeze-type torture.  Much better comfort than that. 

I am curious as to what changed on the 2000e as far as sound. The new headband design would theoretically be an upgrade on comfort.


----------



## ruhenheiM

that's probably why i like ps1000e, it still have aggressive sound in it and it's fairly balance. it's remind me of sr60 in term of those aggressive sound which the reason why i really like grado, it's just more natural sound for certain genres

it is heavy,. especially if you coming from wood grado headphones. man ps1000e is heavy, if only it's not because of their sound, i won't put it on for long listening session.  that's why when they announced ps2000e i was hoping they could somehow reduce the weight but i guess i'm out of luck. i immediately swap the headband with turbulent labs headband on ps1000e, much better comfort. still heavy but it help reduce the pressure on top of your head


----------



## dannyvstheworld

DavidA said:


> At the level of the GH1/2 I don't think there is much scaling up, more likely a different sound signature/tuning of the sound.  I haven't heard the GH2 but have heard/owned a GH1, PS1ke, GS1ke, PS500/e, RS2e, SR225i/e, SR80i/e, SR60i and RS1e (the bad one) and currently own RS2e and SR225e.  The GH1 and RS2e are similar in design but tuned differently with the GH1 having a more fun sound and the RS2e a more neutral sound, which is better comes down to which sound signature you prefer.  While I like my RS2e it doesn't get much use these days since I've started to play with some of the alternative drivers from Nhoord, Elleven Acoustica and Symphones which are similar to Grado drivers but are much more balanced sounding to me at a much lower price but a DIY project.  They look similar but can be customized to your liking like these:


Hi David, could you compare GH1 to PS500e? I have read a review from headfonic that states these 2 headphones are almost indistinguishable in sound, wonder if it's really the case.

I love my PS500e, even prefer it to RS2e and GH2, so this article makes me really regret that I didn't buy GH1..

The headfonic review: http://headfonics.com/2015/10/the-heritage-series-gh1-by-grado/2/


----------



## joseph69

dannyvstheworld said:


> I have read a review from headfonic that states these 2 headphones are almost indistinguishable in sound, wonder if it's really the case.


That's because the sound signature of the GH-1 was supposed to fall between the PS500 and the RS2 according to Grado at the time of their release.


----------



## Lavakugel

DavidA said:


> At the level of the GH1/2 I don't think there is much scaling up, more likely a different sound signature/tuning of the sound.  I haven't heard the GH2 but have heard/owned a GH1, PS1ke, GS1ke, PS500/e, RS2e, SR225i/e, SR80i/e, SR60i and RS1e (the bad one) and currently own RS2e and SR225e.  The GH1 and RS2e are similar in design but tuned differently with the GH1 having a more fun sound and the RS2e a more neutral sound, which is better comes down to which sound signature you prefer.  While I like my RS2e it doesn't get much use these days since I've started to play with some of the alternative drivers from Nhoord, Elleven Acoustica and Symphones which are similar to Grado drivers but are much more balanced sounding to me at a much lower price but a DIY project.  They look similar but can be customized to your liking like these:



Are these drivers diffucult to in


joseph69 said:


> That's because the sound signature of the GH-1 was supposed to fall between the PS500 and the RS2 according to Grado at the time of their release.



GH1 is my first grado and I love it so much


----------



## HungryPanda

my third Grado and I like the GH1 best


----------



## DavidA (Aug 11, 2017)

dannyvstheworld said:


> Hi David, could you compare GH1 to PS500e? I have read a review from headfonic that states these 2 headphones are almost indistinguishable in sound, wonder if it's really the case.
> 
> I love my PS500e, even prefer it to RS2e and GH2, so this article makes me really regret that I didn't buy GH1..
> 
> The headfonic review: http://headfonics.com/2015/10/the-heritage-series-gh1-by-grado/2/



While I haven't listened to either the GH1 and PS500e in a while I agree with @joseph69,  I would put the GH1 between the PS500e and RS2e also.  Its one reason I modded my RS2e with dynamat in the cups, it brings the bass closer to the PS500e while keeping the mids and highs of the GH1 which I liked better than the RS2e since its not quite as forward.

@Lavakugel , building these headphones is not difficult, it takes time to source / get the parts.  Send me a PM if you want more info.


----------



## dannyvstheworld

Thanks. Now I see why everyone seems to love GH1 so much; PS500e bass combined with RS2e mid range, what more can I ask. Not to mention it looks so lovely..

On the contrary, I feel GH2 strays a bit too far from the Grado sound; while I think "it's so different from my other Grados that I'm definitely keeping it", I always reach out for my 500e and 2e..


----------



## Metalsludge

ruhenheiM said:


> yes you are right about that. you have to demo it first before you bought it because not all models sharing the same sound character, it's still a grado sound but more or less there's something just off either you're going to like it or you just annoyed by it. i never heard gh2 but if by any chance u have tried gh1, there's a good chance you're going to like ps1000e. but since i read the gh2 bass kinda prominent maybe the gs1000e/gs2000e more likely the upgrade from that if you don't mind the u/v shape sound or perhaps the old ps1000. however since you mentioned it because of all those models using g-pad as the standard pad, you're going to lose a little bit intimacy, it's still an exciting headphone though



Thanks for those notes, that seems to confirm what I suspected might be interesting in an upgrade, as those were the models I was most interested in trying out, especially the gs ones. I will give them a try sometime. My hope is that the larger driver they have will help fill the gap when using the G pad.


----------



## Metalsludge

DavidA said:


> At the level of the GH1/2 I don't think there is much scaling up, more likely a different sound signature/tuning of the sound.  I haven't heard the GH2 but have heard/owned a GH1, PS1ke, GS1ke, PS500/e, RS2e, SR225i/e, SR80i/e, SR60i and RS1e (the bad one) and currently own RS2e and SR225e.  The GH1 and RS2e are similar in design but tuned differently with the GH1 having a more fun sound and the RS2e a more neutral sound, which is better comes down to which sound signature you prefer.  While I like my RS2e it doesn't get much use these days since I've started to play with some of the alternative drivers from Nhoord, Elleven Acoustica and Symphones which are similar to Grado drivers but are much more balanced sounding to me at a much lower price but a DIY project.  They look similar but can be customized to your liking like these:



Thanks for these details, it's fascinating how there seems to be a bit of a cottage industry surrounding Grado cans with all kinds of after market parts, options and DYI projects. I think I lean towards a more fun sound, so will keep that in mind when looking at options.


----------



## White Lotus

Here is mine!












Heavily modded Grado SR80i headphones.

The wood is "Madagascar Ebony" hand-crafted from a Head-fi user (7keys).

The pads are G-cush.

The headband is the Turbulent Labs Saddle Manta. It gives the cans a much needed premium feel, where as the standard headband felt very thin and flimsy in comparison.

The sound is fairly standard Grado house sound - some love it, some don't, but I sit firmly in the "they have a time and a place" category.

I have to admit though, the wood housings do give a nice little midbass push compared to standard housings - even with the G-cush pads on.


----------



## clundbe

Hi. The Grado x liberte headphones are made of pellets, but do someone know what kind of wood they use in pellets?  Spruce, pine, or something else?


----------



## ruhenheiM

clundbe said:


> Hi. The Grado x liberte headphones are made of pellets, but do someone know what kind of wood they use in pellets?  Spruce, pine, or something else?



no idea, you should email grado or liberte. logically it should be a cheap wood,it's pallets after all.


----------



## joseph69

clundbe said:


> Hi. The Grado x liberte headphones are made of pellets, but do someone know what kind of wood they use in pellets?  Spruce, pine, or something else?


Pallets according to Google:
The two most common wood types used for making pallets are southern *yellow pine* (SYP) and oak. A former study done by the USDA and Virginia tech determined that SYP made up 18.9% of all woods used while oak made up 17.1% (by volume).

Pellets according to Google:
*Pellet* fuels (or *pellets*) are biofuels *made* from compressed organic matter or biomass. ... Wood *pellets* are the most common type of *pellet* fuel and are generally *made* from compacted sawdust and related industrial wastes from the milling of lumber, manufacture of wood products and furniture, and construction.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Aug 12, 2017)

description from grado and liberte

-using wood from their yogurt mill to build a series of limited edition(grado)

-And by us – it’s why we made headphones together using recycled pallets from our Liberté manufacturing plant(liberte)

that's should be a pallets,right? 

i'm assuming they using a solid wood not a processed wood, since the headphone wood still have grains unless they're also using veneer


----------



## clundbe

joseph69 said:


> Pallets according to Google:
> The two most common wood types used for making pallets are southern *yellow pine* (SYP) and oak. A former study done by the USDA and Virginia tech determined that SYP made up 18.9% of all woods used while oak made up 17.1% (by volume).
> 
> Pellets according to Google:
> *Pellet* fuels (or *pellets*) are biofuels *made* from compressed organic matter or biomass. ... Wood *pellets* are the most common type of *pellet* fuel and are generally *made* from compacted sawdust and related industrial wastes from the milling of lumber, manufacture of wood products and furniture, and construction.


Thanks!  Perhaps Grado will add the HP to their limited edition site with some info some day.


----------



## joseph69

clundbe said:


> Thanks!  Perhaps Grado will add the HP to their limited edition site with some info some day.


Youre welcome.
Yeah, I find it strange that their not listed under the Grado "Limited Edition" headphones?


----------



## George Taylor (Aug 12, 2017)

Hey folks, just joined the family this morning. Brand new pair of SR225e picked up at the mail, and fresh out of the box on my ears as I type. Immediate impressions. They're tiny and light. Except for that cord. Wow, that thing is thick. Onward. The pads are no where near as bad as I'd been led to believe. I'll start with some Beatles, as these are old school cans. That's very nice. Much more bass than expected, and actually hearing something in Come Together I'd never noticed before. And onward again. These are quite interesting. I really like the clarity of the sound. Not sure they handle modern metal well, but will try more later. Switching back to some ole Black Sabbath. Yep, I feel 70s rock may be the strength of these. Now something totally different, going to get medieval on them. Baltimore Consort playing music from the 1600s. Can really pick apart the instruments. One more try and I'll sign out for now. Dead Can Dance. Mmmmm, those drums with the Ifi micro black bass boost turned on. Only negative I really have at this point is I will probably be changing the cups for comfort. Had to take my glasses off about half way through my listen due to pain. Otherwise, honestly close to what I was expecting/hoping for sound wise. Actually a little better than hoped for. Very cool.

Quick edit: the instrument separation is outstanding. Really loving that aspect.


----------



## clundbe

joseph69 said:


> Youre welcome.
> Yeah, I find it strange that their not listed under the Grado "Limited Edition" headphones?


And what about this one? http://blog.gradolabs.com/ej-brandy-grado-limited-edition/
If someone urge to sell me a pair of these, please send me a PM.


----------



## DavidA

George Taylor said:


> Hey folks, just joined the family this morning. Brand new pair of SR225e picked up at the mail, and fresh out of the box on my ears as I type. Immediate impressions. They're tiny and light. Except for that cord. Wow, that thing is thick. Onward. The pads are no where near as bad as I'd been led to believe. I'll start with some Beatles, as these are old school cans. That's very nice. Much more bass than expected, and actually hearing something in Come Together I'd never noticed before. And onward again. These are quite interesting. I really like the clarity of the sound. Not sure they handle modern metal well, but will try more later. Switching back to some ole Black Sabbath. Yep, I feel 70s rock may be the strength of these. Now something totally different, going to get medieval on them. Baltimore Consort playing music from the 1600s. Can really pick apart the instruments. One more try and I'll sign out for now. Dead Can Dance. Mmmmm, those drums with the Ifi micro black bass boost turned on. Only negative I really have at this point is I will probably be changing the cups for comfort. Had to take my glasses off about half way through my listen due to pain. Otherwise, honestly close to what I was expecting/hoping for sound wise. Actually a little better than hoped for. Very cool.
> 
> Quick edit: the instrument separation is outstanding. Really loving that aspect.


I think you mean change the ear pads, if so then I would suggest some cheap generic G pads from ebay for $4-6 / pair


----------



## George Taylor

DavidA said:


> I think you mean change the ear pads, if so then I would suggest some cheap generic G pads from ebay for $4-6 / pair


There you go. I pretty much have over ear cans besides the new Grados. But yes, that's what I did mean.


----------



## joseph69

clundbe said:


> And what about this one? http://blog.gradolabs.com/ej-brandy-grado-limited-edition/
> If someone urge to sell me a pair of these, please send me a PM.


Nope, have never heard of these, and their not listed on the Grado "Limited Editions" either.


----------



## ruhenheiM

maybe some of you are curious
http://mysphere.at/

pre-order already open


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> maybe some of you are curious
> http://mysphere.at/ pre-order already open


Very interesting. I like the fact that these hang near the ears...I like to listen with my Grados as with  the headband fitting as loosely as possible, as if their just hanging on my ears. When I had the Abyss here, I actually enjoyed listening to them with the cups angled away from the front of my ears, just being held on my head from right behind the ears as if I didn't have anything on my ears. Thanks for the heads up, I'm tempted to give these a go!


----------



## ruhenheiM

yes. it's the principle of jecklin float headphone. and this one just like akg k1000. the designer and engineer who made this actually the one who working for k1000. this is probably the one headphone in years that i really anticipate. anyway they going to be in RMAF show, you should give it a try. also i think it's already the final product. they already started the production if i'm not mistaken

and yes the price.... i know i know


----------



## ruhenheiM

since there are many grado heads using mojo as their dac/amp. this is quite nice 
http://www.headfonia.com/q-n-a-saturday-chord-electronics


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> and yes the price.... I know I know


Yeah, it's a bit pricey for sure. If I decide to make the purchase I'll need to ask about their return policy.


----------



## ostewart

My SR60e woody was not sounding great with my OTL amp, so bring in the desktop O2 amp I've just built, this is what I was looking for 

from headnhifi: http://www.headnhifi.com/objective2


----------



## clundbe

Hi. As being addicted to collect limited edition of Grado, I have posted a wanted thread for the thailand edition HP. Any thai speaking folks here that can get me in connection with a seller?  Thanks !


----------



## joseph69

clundbe said:


> "Hi. As being addicted to collect limited edition of Grado"


How's the Libere X sounding?


----------



## clundbe

Their still in transit. Somewhere across the pasific.


----------



## HungryPanda

The wait must be torture


----------



## clundbe

The x liberte arrived today and I had 1 hour listening with them. Superlight and with the red driver.  I was playing Biosphere,  Marconi Union and Loscil and on electronica they was fantastic.  I prefered the flat deluxe on these headphones. Gave more bass.  Will try out other pads after heavy burnin through the night. With no surprice, they had the Grado sound. Forward.  Emailed Grado, but they wouldnt  give me any info about these. Only that they were limited and not for sale .


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Aug 18, 2017)

I am giving serious consideration to putting up my collection of the four versions of the top-of-the-(Prestige)-line SR325s for sale.

WHY??? And why me, who has accumulated a collection of nearly every Grado I can get my hands upon???

I will be moving across the country in about 2 years, and I want to trim down my headphone collection prior to the move.  Of the Grado SR325s, the one that I use almost exclusively is the SR325i (the gold one created in 2003 for Grado's 50th, or Golden, Anniversary).  I was fortunate to find a SECOND one of them, which I will keep and use, but I will include my original one in the sale.

I have the original SR325 of 1993, the 50th anniversary SR325i of 2003, the version released in 2008 to "correct" the brightness of the SR325i, called the SR325is, and the current SR325e, released in 2014.  There is a black anodized aluminum version of the original SR325 that predates the one that I have, but I do not have that one.

I took particular care to build this collection of SR325s, as some are particularly hard to find.  For example, the SR325is that I have happens to be the rarer shiny chrome one, rather than the satin-finished sandblasted one.  The SR325i  Golden Anniversary headphone is the brightest sounding of ALL the Grados (not just the SR325 series), and is not often available, and the original SR325, being nearly 25 years old now, is rarely found for sale.

The question that I have is... is there any additional value for someone obtaining the four versions of the Grado SR325 as a set, rather than just four separately-sold SR325(x) headphones?  I'd appreciate your advice.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I don't know what to say except that I'm drooling


----------



## ruhenheiM

that must be hard to trim down that collections. good luck! 

getting all of them in the same time would be very hard. those chrome finish and gold one are not that frequent on sale. the original also rare to find


----------



## maddin

The SR 325i was my second Grado and it is still my favourite one.... I bought a SR325is with the e-drivers during the transition time to the e -series because I like the SR 325i so much and wanted to have a back up when it might fail me one day.  But the SR 325 e are a different headphone. So, I would keep the second SR325 i  for this reason, even if you move...


----------



## CH23

I think most potential buyers would be interested in one, but not all of those models at once.
shame to see such a collection dissipate.


----------



## joseph69

@ruthieandjohn 
I would have to agree that most would buy the headphones individually, but not probably not the entire collection at one time.
GLWS!


----------



## XLR8 (Aug 19, 2017)

I think Grado HQ should contact ruthieandjohn and declare the whole collection as heritage listed and never to be sold.

This way, the young ones can appreciate this unique Grado collection in years to come.


----------



## whirlwind (Aug 19, 2017)

That is one huge Grado collection.

I had that same 325is "chromie" that is in that collection, wonderful detail.

That  chrome finish made it look like a 'supermini" PS500


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Aug 19, 2017)

XLR8 said:


> I think Grado HQ should contact ruthieandjohn and declare the whole collection as heritage listed and never to be sold.
> 
> This way, the young ones can appreciate this unique Grado collection in years to come.


Actually, Grado Headquarters, upon seeing my full collection of Grado headphones, DID send me a rare (well, at least I had never seen one) GOLD version of their Grado headphone lapel pin.

I DO have perhaps the largest collection of Grados in private hands.  I wonder if a "Grado Lending Library," similar to what The Cable Company does, would be of use... for $50 plus return postage, I would send a borrower two Grado headphones of their choice for comparison, and they could keep them for a week, then send them back.  They could compare more... 3 for $75, 4 for $100....

Here's the list:


----------



## whirlwind

Just having to manage that many Grado cables...Grado should send you a PS2000


----------



## ruhenheiM

or at least this one


----------



## bozebuttons (Aug 19, 2017)

ruthieandjohn said:


> Actually, Grado Headquarters, upon seeing my full collection of Grado headphones, DID send me a rare (well, at least I had never seen one) GOLD version of their Grado headphone lapel pin.
> 
> I DO have perhaps the largest collection of Grados in private hands.  I wonder if a "Grado Lending Library," similar to what The Cable Company does, would be of use... for $50 plus return postage, I would send a borrower two Grado headphones of their choice for comparison, and they could keep them for a week, then send them back.  They could compare more... 3 for $75, 4 for $100....
> 
> Here's the list:


That's some collection you have ,I have always been a Grado fan since my first Grado I bought in 1995 SR60 which came with mini flats. I still have it,6 months later picked up a RS1 dark brown headband & wooden box.
Rest of my collection I still have
4 Hp-1000s all with signature cables ( I ALSO HAVE SPARE DRIVERs & standard hp1 cable & PADS,GRADO BUILT ADAPTER CABLE to run hp1000 phones off a speaker amp)
1 HP1
2-HP2
1 HP3
SR-60
GS-1000 PROTOTYPE
HF-1
HF-2
GH-2
RS-1 EARLY BROWN BOX
HPA-2 AMP ps1 power supply
1m grado signature interconnects
10 foot signature extension cable
2- latest wooden grado boxes
Sold PS-1,Sr80


----------



## ruhenheiM

wow never knew you could run hp1000 from speaker tabs. is it safe? how does it sound?

may i know why you sold ps1?


----------



## bozebuttons

ruhenheiM said:


> wow never knew you could run hp1000 from speaker tabs. is it safe? how does it sound?
> 
> may i know why you sold ps1?


Yes its safe it has resisters built into the end of the cable,sounds really good.Diagram  to make the cable came in the box with the HP phones.
I sold the ps-1s because of the weight Great sounding headphones & used the funds for a amp purchase.


----------



## ruhenheiM

i see. does it alter the sound since the cable has resistor into it?

btw since you have i think the original sr60. does it come with pink drivers? or already white drivers


----------



## bozebuttons

ruhenheiM said:


> i see. does it alter the sound since the cable has resistor into it?
> 
> btw since you have i think the original sr60. does it come with pink drivers? or already white drivers


not really
I will have to look at the SR60 to check the drivers.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ruthieandjohn said:


> I am giving serious consideration to putting up my collection of the four versions of the top-of-the-(Prestige)-line SR325s for sale.
> 
> WHY??? And why me, who has accumulated a collection of nearly every Grado I can get my hands upon???
> 
> ...



Thanks to all for your advice.  I have placed these for sale in the head-fi classifieds forum, *here*, at a price that is exactly what I paid for them, plus PayPal and postage. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Sherwood

ruthieandjohn said:


> I am giving serious consideration to putting up my collection of the four versions of the top-of-the-(Prestige)-line SR325s for sale.
> 
> WHY???



Maybe instead of selling 4 models of SR325, you can just buy the one you're missing and complete the collection:


----------



## BobG55

Bought a pair of SR325e last week on Canuck Audio Mart and received them today.  I owned a pair last year & regretted selling them shortly after doing so.  As I'm writing these words I'm enjoying them with the O2 amp. These are practically new, the previous owner bought them a few months ago and only listened to them 3 or 4 times so they're not even burned in.  Last Friday I also bought an RS1i from an Head-fi member and am looking forward to listening to them.  In order to afford both of these Grados I sold my HD800 w/ Cardas XLR aftemarket cable.  The main reason I bought these two Grados aside from missing the SR325e is that I also sold some SS amps and bought an MAD Ear+ HD from Dr. Lloyd (he shipped it out last Friday, the 18th) & two expensive tubes from Brent Jessee : 1-) 12AX7 Telefunken Grass medical yellow tip smooth plate diamond mark tube (for jazzy fusion/ blues rock like Steely Dan)  & 2-) 12AX7 RCA blackplate 1953-55 (for straight rock).   I received the first tube last week & ordered the second tube on Friday.

So my new motto regarding this long, enjoyable & expensive hobby, is : "_Good enough is Good enough_".  I've owned several very expensive and highly touted SS & tube amplifiers & the same with headphones, on a several years long quest for the "_end game_" set up.   A few months ago I began to not only realize but grasp several factors I'd noticed during the last couple of years concerning this hobby & this quest, & the cumulation of these factors summed itself up in an epiphany : "_when is good enough, good enough ?"  _Explanation : why do I never seem to be satisfied ?  why do I sometimes desperately seek the latest FOTM ? why do I continue to rationalize spending so much money and later on selling these "desperately sought after audio items" ?  why does the new & supposedly better, more expensive audio items turn into a musical placebo effect with time ?  why do so many expensive FOTM/ FOTY end up in the "_for sale_" classifieds only a few months after all of the publicity and rave reviews ?

Now, I'm only speaking for myself here and merely using examples, not judging or saying anything negative about other audiophile members.   It dawned on me that good enough is good enough.  So I've come back to basics : I've always loved and owned the HD600 & HD650 for years now and I realize that with well produced music and a good source and amp it's as good as it's going to get, _for me & to my ears.  _So my set up is : the HD6xx siblings, the SR325e & RS1i /  the JDS Labs O2 (such a great little amp), Rupert Neve Designs RNHP & the MAD Ear+ HD w/ the two tubes that will apply to the type of music I listen to and my main source is a Cambridge Azur 851C (I listen to CDs) which was refurbished and for which I paid only a bit over half the retail price.  The internal DAC of this CD player is outstanding & after six months of owning it I realize that it's excellent and, again, _"good enough" _& it truly is.

I hope I don't come across as being preachy or as criticizing other people because it's the furthest thing from the purpose of my post.  I'm glad to own two very good Grado headphones again, along with my two other "ol' reliables", the MAD Ear+ HD (which I owned two years ago and sold) which is an excellent "good enough" amp and an expensive source with an excellent internal DAC which I got on a bargain and now I'm going to sit back, relax and enjoy the music.  In closing, I'm also quite happy to be a member of Head-fi and be able to learn, share and talk with great people.  In the end that's also what I like the most about this hobby.


----------



## DavidA

@BobG55, very well said and I think I'm also moving in your direction on my quest but I have a different view of my end game, I like many different genres of music but also enjoy the way different amps/DACs/headphones will present a track and I think I've reached a point where what I currently have covers all my needs so I've pretty much stopped my quest for newer gear.  I'm still interested in new stuff but not on a quest to acquire more gear, mostly to just see what new wonders technology brings.  I'm probably never parting with my RS2e, SR225e and like you will keep my HD650 also.  Sad to say the HD600 is one of the few headphones that I didn't keep but it has to do with my hearing where the small peak at 4-5khz bothered me at times.


----------



## BobG55 (Aug 21, 2017)

DavidA said:


> @BobG55, very well said and I think I'm also moving in your direction on my quest but I have a different view of my end game, I like many different genres of music but also enjoy the way different amps/DACs/headphones will present a track and I think I've reached a point where what I currently have covers all my needs so I've pretty much stopped my quest for newer gear.  I'm still interested in new stuff but not on a quest to acquire more gear, mostly to just see what new wonders technology brings.  I'm probably never parting with my RS2e, SR225e and like you will keep my HD650 also.  Sad to say the HD600 is one of the few headphones that I didn't keep but it has to do with my hearing where the small peak at 4-5khz bothered me at times.



Like I mentioned in my post, whatever an audiophile enjoys or wants to do.  It's unfortunate to have the hearing problem you mentioned.  It probably deprives you of listening to other headphones also.  In my case my earring deficiencies are related to age.


----------



## DavidA

BobG55 said:


> Like I mentioned in my post, whatever an audiophile enjoys or wants to do.  It's unfortunate to have the hearing problem you mentioned.  It probably deprives you of listening to other headphones also.  In my case my earring deficiencies are related to age.


My hearing problem is a bit strange since its really only that peak at 4-5khz that bothers me while peaks higher up 6khz and up don't bother me at all.  Age is also a reason since our hearing only gets worst with age.  A funny story is after my last hearing test the audiologist noted that I actually have selective hearing since I have some hearing lost (0.5 to 1.5dB) in the range of female voices.  She also said that my hearing in the higher frequencies is quite good for my age but that it varies with frequency and its best in the 4-5khz range which might explains why the HD600 would irritate me at times but brighter headphones like the HD700 or HD800 with peaks higher up don't bother me at all.  Going to  frequencies above 4-5khz I have a more typical decline in that there is more lost the higher the frequency and can only hear up to around 15-16khz these days.


----------



## whirlwind

BobG55 said:


> Bought a pair of SR325e last week on Canuck Audio Mart and received them today.  I owned a pair last year & regretted selling them shortly after doing so.  As I'm writing these words I'm enjoying them with the O2 amp. These are practically new, the previous owner bought them a few months ago and only listened to them 3 or 4 times so they're not even burned in.  Last Friday I also bought an RS1i from an Head-fi member and am looking forward to listening to them.  In order to afford both of these Grados I sold my HD800 w/ Cardas XLR aftemarket cable.  The main reason I bought these two Grados aside from missing the SR325e is that I also sold some SS amps and bought an MAD Ear+ HD from Dr. Lloyd (he shipped it out last Friday, the 18th) & two expensive tubes from Brent Jessee : 1-) 12AX7 Telefunken Grass medical yellow tip smooth plate diamond mark tube (for jazzy fusion/ blues rock like Steely Dan)  & 2-) 12AX7 RCA blackplate 1953-55 (for straight rock).   I received the first tube last week & ordered the second tube on Friday.
> 
> So my new motto regarding this long, enjoyable & expensive hobby, is : "_Good enough is Good enough_".  I've owned several very expensive and highly touted SS & tube amplifiers & the same with headphones, on a several years long quest for the "_end game_" set up.   A few months ago I began to not only realize but grasp several factors I'd noticed during the last couple of years concerning this hobby & this quest, & the cumulation of these factors summed itself up in an epiphany : "_when is good enough, good enough ?"  _Explanation : why do I never seem to be satisfied ?  why do I sometimes desperately seek the latest FOTM ? why do I continue to rationalize spending so much money and later on selling these "desperately sought after audio items" ?  why does the new & supposedly better, more expensive audio items turn into a musical placebo effect with time ?  why do so many expensive FOTM/ FOTY end up in the "_for sale_" classifieds only a few months after all of the publicity and rave reviews ?
> 
> ...




Great post.

Great stable of headphones for that MadEar amp IMHO.


----------



## TooFrank (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks for the relevant posts on What is good enough? When striving for the most recent stuff, I think, for me at least, it is probably because I can. I often find myself hasting through new music and equipment (e.g headphones not giving it an honest chance to manifest and give longer lasting impressions. In my younger days, we had to save up money to by new stuff for example a new album. Then it was played over and over again while looking at the cover and maybe the lyrics. Today whether I am streaming or buying, everything is just a click away, so maybe the next one is better....and the next....
I am now on holidays only having with me my SR80i's playing either from my nw zx-2 or my sony pha-1+iphone. What a bless, completely forgot how good they sound together. Looking at the blue sky with nothing particular on my mind, Pat Metheny in my ears, and thinking of the day is bought my first Grados. This is certainly good enough
Cheers


----------



## whirlwind

TooFrank said:


> Thanks for the relevant posts on What is good enough? When striving for the most recent stuff, I think, for me at least, it is probably because I can. I often find myself hasting through new music and equipment (e.g headphones not giving it an honest chance to manifest and give longer lasting impressions. In my younger days, we had to save up money to by new stuff for example a new album. Then it was played over and over again while looking at the cover and maybe the lyrics. Today whether I am streaming or buying, everything is just a click away, so maybe the next one is better....and the next....
> I am now on holidays only having with me my SR80i's playing either from my nw zx-2 or my sony pha-1+iphone. What a bless, completely forgot how good they sound together. Looking at the blue sky with nothing particular on my mind, Pat Metheny in my ears, and thinking of the day is bought my first Grados. This is certainly good enough
> Cheers



I know what you mean, this summer the wife and I went to Virginia Beach for a week...I had an SR60i, laptop...you realize what a great headphone this is for $60.


----------



## George Taylor

DavidA said:


> I think you mean change the ear pads, if so then I would suggest some cheap generic G pads from ebay for $4-6 / pair


So, I did just that. Have the G Pads on now and it's much better comfort wise. Initially I noticed slightly more highs, I assumed because the new pads hold the drivers in a slightly different place. Slightly more away from the ears. But trying them again right now and they sound quite impressive. One thing to add, those cheap knock off pads smell to high heavens. Tempted to try washing them in a little soapy water to see if it helps at all.


----------



## DavidA

George Taylor said:


> So, I did just that. Have the G Pads on now and it's much better comfort wise. Initially I noticed slightly more highs, I assumed because the new pads hold the drivers in a slightly different place. Slightly more away from the ears. But trying them again right now and they sound quite impressive. One thing to add, those cheap knock off pads smell to high heavens. Tempted to try washing them in a little soapy water to see if it helps at all.


I wash them as soon as i get them


----------



## Amictus

I'm really struggling with this new website. I used to be active on Head-fi, but I get almost no e-mail notifications now, and the look of the site is really unpleasant and off-putting. I can see no way to contact the moderators of the site. Normally, I'm OK with techy things, but this wretched new site has got me beaten.


----------



## XLR8

Amictus said:


> I'm really struggling with this new website. I used to be active on Head-fi, but I get almost no e-mail notifications now, and the look of the site is really unpleasant and off-putting. I can see no way to contact the moderators of the site. Normally, I'm OK with techy things, but this wretched new site has got me beaten.



You can bring a horse to the water but you can't make it drink.

Quite apt & allegorical wouldn't you think?


----------



## DavidA

Amictus said:


> I'm really struggling with this new website. I used to be active on Head-fi, but I get almost no e-mail notifications now, and the look of the site is really unpleasant and off-putting. I can see no way to contact the moderators of the site. Normally, I'm OK with techy things, but this wretched new site has got me beaten.


I know how you feel but if you stick with it for a little while I think it is okay, took me a few weeks to get used to the new layout.  If you have many issues you might want to post here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/new-head-fi-update.845500/page-105#post-13635011
Its where the admins are trouble shooting the new site


----------



## Amictus

DavidA said:


> I know how you feel but if you stick with it for a little while I think it is okay, took me a few weeks to get used to the new layout.  If you have many issues you might want to post here:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/new-head-fi-update.845500/page-105#post-13635011
> Its where the admins are trouble shooting the new site


Thanks for the link.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Personally I'd just go to, which was the way I used the old head-fi anyway. Of course I'm really careful about threads I'm subbed to
https://www.head-fi.org/watched/threads


----------



## ruhenheiM

https://positive-feedback.com/revie...-premiere-review-grado-epoch-phono-cartridge/

why bother selling headphone at 5k when you have 12k cartridge to sell. i'm glad i still could afford grado


----------



## Astonish

I just got some cheap sr60e's and they sound almost as good as some $300-$400 headphones I've used. Really digging the sound signature on these

Question for moving up the grado line, heard a lot of the prestige is similar so if you're going to upgrade go to like the 325s. So I was looking at RS2, ps500e, and ps1000e

I'm looking for vocals to the at the forefront. I like forward vocals, I listen to a lot of acoustic/indie, both female and male singers. Also a larger soundstage would be nice, but still want to keep the intimate mids for genre's that are fitted so

Any suggestions?


----------



## ruhenheiM (Aug 29, 2017)

speaking from my experience, just enjoy those sr60e, you could save a lot of money. i move up to ps1000e after years using sr60. in the process i've tried and owned several grado headphones, other brands, also some vintage headphones.if you really really like sr60e sound. you'll definitely like ps1000e sound, other models kinda hit and miss. perhaps gh1. i bet you'll like gh1.

i forget sr60 and sr60e have different tuning, from sr60, i really enjoy grado ps1000e because it still have the same sound signature. from sr60e, sr60e if i remember correctly have little bit warmth from sr60. when i tried grado gh1 it still in line with sr60e. grado gh1 sounds pretty impressive actually.

the closest and cheapest grado to moving up from sr60, that still meet your criteria is grado rs1. rs1 buttoned in my case, forward vocal,superb with acoustic music, add flat pad, you'll have a really forward mid and good bass. but still after listening to ps1000e it just no contest.  also i don't really think the improvement really that far from sr60 when i listen to rs1buttoned.

my suggestions probably would be rs2e, gh1/gh2, ps1000e. always try to demo first and pick the one you think worth the money. happy ears happy wallet


----------



## Astonish (Aug 29, 2017)

ruhenheiM said:


> speaking from my experience, just enjoy those sr60e, you could save a lot of money. i move up to ps1000e after years using sr60. in the process i've tried and owned several grado headphones, other brands, also some vintage headphones.if you really really like sr60e sound. you'll definitely like ps1000e sound, other models kinda hit and miss. perhaps gh1. i bet you'll like gh1.
> 
> i forget sr60 and sr60e have different tuning, from sr60, i really enjoy grado ps1000e because it still have the same sound signature. from sr60e, sr60e if i remember correctly have little bit warmth from sr60. when i tried grado gh1 it still in line with sr60e. grado gh1 sounds pretty impressive actually.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I really do like the sr60 like I said, but would like a larger soundstage and some other refinements overall and a fullsize cup would be nice to because I don't find these on ears comfortable and I've tried both the comfy and the l pads

I think that's and important part too is that I find these on ear pads uncomfortable for long listening sessions. Can you put the big pads like on the ps and gs 10000 series on the smaller ones?


----------



## ruhenheiM

ahh i see in that case my top suggestion would be ps1000e then. but again you need to try it first because the headphone is heavy.that might turn you off a little bit

yes, the g-pad would fit on the prestige and reference lines you could swap the pads however it would alter the sound, the comfort would be superb but the sound... some people like it some people don't


----------



## Astonish

ruhenheiM said:


> ahh i see in that case my top suggestion would be ps1000e then. but again you need to try it first because the headphone is heavy.that might turn you off a little bit
> 
> yes, the g-pad would fit on the prestige and reference lines you could swap the pads however it would alter the sound, the comfort would be superb but the sound... some people like it some people don't



Sweet, I already quarter modded mine, but I will try those larger pads on these and see how they sound.

These grados are certainly a nice complimentary pair to my planars


----------



## DavidA

Astonish said:


> I just got some cheap sr60e's and they sound almost as good as some $300-$400 headphones I've used. Really digging the sound signature on these
> 
> Question for moving up the grado line, heard a lot of the prestige is similar so if you're going to upgrade go to like the 325s. So I was looking at RS2, ps500e, and ps1000e
> 
> ...


Having heard and returned the 325e (a little to bright for me) I went with the 225e and after doing some mods its a remarkable sounding headphone for under $400-500, I think its the sweet spot for the SR and RS series.  I also have a RS2e which is more extended than the 225e, has a bit better soundstage and imaging and the highs are smoother but could live with the 225e any day.

You might also want to look at some of the alternative drivers being used to build Grado clones.  Many like them since they have a more balanced FR, better bass, more extended at both ends, smoother highs and depending on your choice can look quite nice.  A friend who has the PS1000e and GS1000e heard my Ypsilon R1 build and noted that the R1 is in the same class as the PS1000e but at 1/4 - 1/3 the price so to him its a great bargain.


----------



## Astonish

DavidA said:


> Having heard and returned the 325e (a little to bright for me) I went with the 225e and after doing some mods its a remarkable sounding headphone for under $400-500, I think its the sweet spot for the SR and RS series.  I also have a RS2e which is more extended than the 225e, has a bit better soundstage and imaging and the highs are smoother but could live with the 225e any day.
> 
> You might also want to look at some of the alternative drivers being used to build Grado clones.  Many like them since they have a more balanced FR, better bass, more extended at both ends, smoother highs and depending on your choice can look quite nice.  A friend who has the PS1000e and GS1000e heard my Ypsilon R1 build and noted that the R1 is in the same class as the PS1000e but at 1/4 - 1/3 the price so to him its a great bargain.



Thank you for the info. Are the driver clones a diy project or are they being sold ready to go? I saw a post about them a few pages back (it might have been yours) they looked nice


----------



## Kitarist

Not sure if it's the right place to send but i have Original First Model Grado SR 225. They got new Neutrik connector and 2x new pairs of Pads.The Left channel stopped working could be just because of loose contact. Because i don't really have time and they are really just making dust i'm ready to sell them. If anyone of you is willing to make me an offer please send me a private message. I'm from EU.

Thanks


----------



## DavidA

Astonish said:


> Thank you for the info. Are the driver clones a diy project or are they being sold ready to go? I saw a post about them a few pages back (it might have been yours) they looked nice


These are DIY builds but there are some who will build them for you.  I've built 5 for friends and family so far and have sold 3 only because I wanted to build something else.  The ones you saw a few pages back were probably mine but if you like check out:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/gra...n-acoustica-drivers-and-builds-thread.793136/
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-modders-go-nhoord.817108/
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/post-your-grado-mods.119314/
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-modders-go-magnum.576717/
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-non-grado-driver-grado-thread.690682/


----------



## joseph69 (Aug 29, 2017)

Astonish said:


> Question for moving up the grado line, heard a lot of the prestige is similar so if you're going to upgrade go to like the 325s. So I was looking at RS2, ps500e, and ps1000e
> Any suggestions?


Being you're located in NYC I would suggest borrowing the Grados you've mentioned above (all at the same time) from
The Cable Company loaner program. I doubt they would have the GH1/GH2 because those are "Limited Editions" but you never know. They're located right in New Hope PA and you're responsible for the shipping cost + a 5% charge of the retail cost of the headphones for a 7-10 in home listening demo. Your 5% retail charge will accumulate as a credit whenever you borrow from TCC and can be used towards any purchase from TCC (except to borrow again) Can't beat that for an in home comparison if you ask me!


----------



## Astonish

joseph69 said:


> Being you're located in NYC I would suggest borrowing the Grados you've mentioned above (all at the same time) from
> The Cable Company loaner program. I doubt they would have the GH1/GH2 because those are "Limited Editions" but you never know. They're located right in New Hope PA and you're responsible for the shipping cost + a 5% charge of the retail cost of the headphones for a 7-10 in home listening demo. Your 5% retail charge will accumulate as a credit whenever you borrow from TCC and can be used towards any purchase from TCC (except to borrow again) Can't beat that for an in home comparison if you ask me!



Yea that looks like a great concept, but have never heard of them and see little to no info on them online. On top of their sketchy site, I don't feel comfortable giving them any kind of credit card info lol


----------



## joseph69

Astonish said:


> Yea that looks like a great concept, but have never heard of them and see little to no info on them online. On top of their sketchy site, I don't feel comfortable giving them any kind of credit card info lol


Sketchy site? TCC has been in business since '89 and I've been borrowing from them as well as purchasing from them for a few years now without issue.


----------



## Shoewreck

Astonish said:


> their sketchy site


That's how most web sites looked 15-20 years ago. I'd feel much less confident seeing a fancy Joomla template.


----------



## richardxq

I got a GS1000i 1 month before, but I think it is hard to drive...and I do not have extra money to get amp...So I am considering sell it or trade.
Is there anyone can give me some advice, which headphone is same level with GSKi and easy to drive?
Thanks!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

What are you using to drive your Grado GS1000i? iPhone?

I have and LOVE the Grado GS1000i...my favorite of the Grados (and I have 26 of 'em!). I find no need for an amp, though a good DAC can help improve their (already huge) soundstage and imaging.  I often drive them with an iPhone 5 only. 

What are the symptoms you observe of their being hard to drive?  Volume? Detail?  

Perhaps the Grado sound (ultra transparent, light bass) is not to your liking, which suggests that an amp would not help.

Another non Grado headphone I enjoy in that price range is the Fostex TH-900 (similar drive requirements of Grado - closed or actually semi closed, but sounds open).


----------



## richardxq (Aug 30, 2017)

1


----------



## Astonish (Aug 30, 2017)

Shoewreck said:


> That's how most web sites looked 15-20 years ago. I'd feel much less confident seeing a fancy Joomla template.



okay, thanks for the info, I didn't know they hadn't updated their site in 20 years

I couldn't find much info as far as user reviews on here or google about them which is why I asked


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Aug 30, 2017)

No, what you say matches others' characterization of the Grado 1000i.  All Grados are light in bass (strongest one is the RS1, the classic one with a wood button on each earpiece center), and the GS1000i in particular has hot treble.  I love that...gives me a transparent "you are there" feeling, but others have found it too much.

The GS1000e, like all of the Grado e line, softens that treble, increases the bass, and gives 3dB more sound for a given driving power.  While that sounds tempting, to me the GS1000e also has a distracting resonance in the bass, only noticeable on comparison with other Grados, as if the bass is coming through a barrel that tends to emphasize one frequency.  It is one of my least favorite Grados!

I think your DAP is plenty strong AND has a good DAC.  I don't think you are limited by that.


----------



## richardxq

ruthieandjohn said:


> No, what you say matches others' characterization of the Grado 1000i.  All Grados are light in bass (strongest one is the RS1, the classic one with a wood button on each earpiece center), and the GS1000i in particular has hot treble.  I love that...gives me a transparent "you are there" feeling, but others have found it too much.
> 
> The GS1000e, like all of the Grado e line, softens that treble, increases the bass, and gives 3dB more sound for a given driving power.  While that sounds tempting, to me the GS1000e also has a distracting resonance in the bass, only noticeable on comparison with other Grados, as if the bass is coming through a barrel that tends to emphasize one frequency.  It is one of my least favorite Grados!
> 
> I think your DAP is plenty strong AND has a good DAC.  I don't think you are limited by that.



Thank you! Now I understand why someone love Grado and someone do not like it at all. It have it's own signature.


----------



## Astonish

ruthieandjohn said:


> No, what you say matches others' characterization of the Grado 1000i.  All Grados are light in bass (strongest one is the RS1, the classic one with a wood button on each earpiece center), and the GS1000i in particular has hot treble.  I love that...gives me a transparent "you are there" feeling, but others have found it too much.
> 
> The GS1000e, like all of the Grado e line, softens that treble, increases the bass, and gives 3dB more sound for a given driving power.  While that sounds tempting, to me the GS1000e also has a distracting resonance in the bass, only noticeable on comparison with other Grados, as if the bass is coming through a barrel that tends to emphasize one frequency.  It is one of my least favorite Grados!
> 
> I think your DAP is plenty strong AND has a good DAC.  I don't think you are limited by that.



What's your favorite Grado for vocals/acoustic?


----------



## richardxq

ruthieandjohn said:


> No, what you say matches others' characterization of the Grado 1000i.  All Grados are light in bass (strongest one is the RS1, the classic one with a wood button on each earpiece center), and the GS1000i in particular has hot treble.  I love that...gives me a transparent "you are there" feeling, but others have found it too much.
> 
> The GS1000e, like all of the Grado e line, softens that treble, increases the bass, and gives 3dB more sound for a given driving power.  While that sounds tempting, to me the GS1000e also has a distracting resonance in the bass, only noticeable on comparison with other Grados, as if the bass is coming through a barrel that tends to emphasize one frequency.  It is one of my least favorite Grados!
> 
> I think your DAP is plenty strong AND has a good DAC.  I don't think you are limited by that.



Maybe GSKi just not my cup of tea, and now I am looking to trade it to similar level headphones.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

My favorite Grados, regardless of type of music (since they are all so close) are the GS1000i (for over ear) and the RS2e (for on ear).  A couple of the links in my signature line detail my ranking and comparisons of various Grados, but in short, I love them all (even the GS1000e, just not quite as much).


----------



## Astonish

ruthieandjohn said:


> My favorite Grados, regardless of type of music (since they are all so close) are the GS1000i (for over ear) and the RS2e (for on ear).  A couple of the links in my signature line detail my ranking and comparisons of various Grados, but in short, I love them all (even the GS1000e, just not quite as much).



Oh yea I read your big Grado comparison thread already, didn't realize that was your post, thanks for doing that it was a very helpful read

Can you use the gpads on the rs2 without ruining the sound? Can't do the on ear for extended listening sessions


----------



## ruthieandjohn

The only Grado that improves with the use of the G pads, and it is a great one, is the GH1.  In general, putting G Cush on an on-ear Grado degrades sound quality.  (The GH1, in my preference, is second only to the RS2e among the Grado on-ears)..


----------



## DavidA

Astonish said:


> Oh yea I read your big Grado comparison thread already, didn't realize that was your post, thanks for doing that it was a very helpful read
> 
> Can you use the gpads on the rs2 without ruining the sound? Can't do the on ear for extended listening sessions


Not the OEM Grado G-pads since it will kill the bass on the RS2e.  I love my SR-225e and RS2e with generic G-pads ($4-6 from ebay) or you can spend the $20 for EarZonk ones, better bass, sound stage and improved comfort to me over the OEM L-pads.  Again this is my ears and my preference where others like @ruthieandjohn have their preferences.



richardxq said:


> Maybe GSKi just not my cup of tea, and now I am looking to trade it to similar level headphones.


If you want more bass and a richer/fuller sound then look at a DIY build using Nhoord Red V2 drivers in wood cups.  Or try and see if you can demo a "e" series Grado which are tuned differently from the older "i" and non-lettered versions.


----------



## Astonish

DavidA said:


> Not the OEM Grado G-pads since it will kill the bass on the RS2e.  I love my SR-225e and RS2e with generic G-pads ($4-6 from ebay) or you can spend the $20 for EarZonk ones, better bass, sound stage and improved comfort to me over the OEM L-pads.  Again this is my ears and my preference where others like @ruthieandjohn have their preferences.
> 
> 
> If you want more bass and a richer/fuller sound then look at a DIY build using Nhoord Red V2 drivers in wood cups.  Or try and see if you can demo a "e" series Grado which are tuned differently from the older "i" and non-lettered versions.



Yea I ordered the earzonk ones the other day, they should be here tomorrow. I love these sr60e's, they are phenomenal for the price especially for acoustic stuff, but man those on ear cups hurt my ears even after stretching the band for a few days


----------



## DavidA

Astonish said:


> Yea I ordered the earzonk ones the other day, they should be here tomorrow. I love these sr60e's, they are phenomenal for the price especially for acoustic stuff, but man those on ear cups hurt my ears even after stretching the band for a few days


If the generic G-pads didn't exist i would have moved on from my SR-225e and never tried the RS2e since as much as i tried to get used to the OEM L-pads i never did.  I can only listen with L-pads for 15-20 minutes and then I need a break of a few hours for my ears to stop hurting.


----------



## Astonish

DavidA said:


> If the generic G-pads didn't exist i would have moved on from my SR-225e and never tried the RS2e since as much as i tried to get used to the OEM L-pads i never did.  I can only listen with L-pads for 15-20 minutes and then I need a break of a few hours for my ears to stop hurting.



Same, they sound great, but boy are they uncomfy. Do you use the generics on your rs2e also?


----------



## DavidA

Yup, I only use the generic G-pads since the OEM G-pads are a bit harder on the edge and kill the bass.  But its the opposite when it comes to the sound with the L-pads where I like the sound of the OEM L-pads much better than the Earzonk or generic ones.  I have a prototype Nhoord driver that was designed for use with OEM G-pads and while it does sound quite good I still like the softness of the generic G-pad better.


----------



## aristos_achaion

(never mind)


----------



## lugnut

ruthieandjohn said:


> The only Grado that improves with the use of the G pads, and it is a great one, is the GH1.  In general, putting G Cush on an on-ear Grado degrades sound quality.  (The GH1, in my preference, is second only to the RS2e among the Grado on-ears)..


Have you had a chance to hear the GH2 or PS500E  with the G pads. I am looking for a Grado that is in production that sounds good with G pads.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I have tried the PS500 (not e) with and without G pads... results are in my "comparison of (nearly) every Grado" thread linked in my signature... changes the sound, improving some aspects and degrading others, for no overall gain.  I have not tried on the GH2 (don't have 'em), but have not heard from multiple people that the G improves the GH2 as I have (and found, and compared first hand) on the GH1.


----------



## Stevenpi1992

Hey guys, I have what may be an odd question. Would it be worth it to upgrade from the SR80e to an older 'i' model? For example, SR80e to RS2i. Or would it make more sense to put away more for the newer RS2e? Im fairly new to Grado's but am in love with their sound so any advice would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Astonish

Stevenpi1992 said:


> Hey guys, I have what may be an odd question. Would it be worth it to upgrade from the SR80e to an older 'i' model? For example, SR80e to RS2i. Or would it make more sense to put away more for the newer RS2e? Im fairly new to Grado's but am in love with their sound so any advice would be great. Thanks!



I'm new to Grado's too, but I think that would be more of a sidegrade if anything. Whether that's worth is up to you, but probably not subjectively speaking


----------



## Sherwood

I don't find the "e" models to be an across-the-board improvement, so I'd encourage you to go for it if you're curious.


----------



## DavidA

Stevenpi1992 said:


> Hey guys, I have what may be an odd question. Would it be worth it to upgrade from the SR80e to an older 'i' model? For example, SR80e to RS2i. Or would it make more sense to put away more for the newer RS2e? Im fairly new to Grado's but am in love with their sound so any advice would be great. Thanks!


It really depends on what you are looking for, I like the "e" series due to the warmer tuning and not looking for traditional Grado sound


----------



## ruthieandjohn

@Stevenpi1992 ,  it very much depends from Which and to which model you are going.

For example, in my opinion from owning all and comparing, RS2e > RS2i > RS2, but RS1 > RS1i > RS1e.  In the first case, the -e version is the best, but in the second case, it is the original version that is the best.  I do think that RS2i > SR80e.


----------



## Stevenpi1992

Thanks for the information guys! And @ruthieandjohn , I just noticed the comparison link in your sig. I'll be taking a long look at that as well


----------



## joseph69

What year did the 325*is* come out? 
I can't find the year of the release, and I own them. I think it was '11-'12 but I'm not sure?

Thanks


----------



## ruhenheiM (Aug 31, 2017)

i think it should be when grado released second generation which according to their website it was around 2007
http://www.gradolabs.com/company/timeline

yeah.i think it's around that.i found a what's hifi reviewed 325is in 2008
https://www.whathifi.com/grado/sr325is/review


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> i think it should be around grado released second generation which according to their website it was around 2007
> http://www.gradolabs.com/company/timeline
> 
> yeah.i think it's around that.i found a what's hifi reviewed 325is in 2008
> https://www.whathifi.com/grado/sr325is/review


I read this as well as many others with varying dates, and probably found all the same reviews/Info as you have, but can't seem to find out when they transitioned from the* (i)* to the *(is)* series?

Thanks


----------



## ruhenheiM (Aug 31, 2017)

the transitioned time probably really hard to trace because as you know grado never actually tell when they deploy it,they just label it as it is.but the second generation.the i.that's quite different matter because the chasis/headphone cup actually changed.from non i to i version.from flat to have mushroom shape. when grado released ps1000 i remembered they already discontinued the sr325i which if i'm not mistaken the sr325i was the gold version. i don't think there were any sr325 with gold cup. when they released the second generation.they put letter i on all their headphone.but the sr325 already have letter i(for the gold one).that's why they called their second generation of sr325 as sr325is and just rolled back the colour to silver.. in alessandro lines up of the ms2.just ms2,ms2i,ms2e.there is no ms2is. perhaps the weirdest part of sr325is is the colour scheme.i remember back then they have a few iteration of silver finishing because of the problematic of some finishing not always resulted a consistent finish

but i'm not really sure about this one though


----------



## maddin

@ joseph69:
this is probably difficult to find out. I bought my first Grado the SR80 (without i) in spring 2008. Than in summer I was in full grip of the grado fever and bought my golden SR325i. I had than never heard about the new series. Ok here in Europe we might be a bit behind in the model changes but still I would say this happened later.  It must be somewhere here on the forum because I remember people posting pictures of the SR XXi models with the change plastic cups. At that time there was no official note from Grado....


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> the transitioned time probably really hard to trace because as you know grado never actually tell when they deploy it,they just label it as it is.but the second generation.the i.that's quite different matter because the chasis/headphone cup actually changed.from non i to i version.from flat to have mushroom shape. when grado released ps1000 i remembered they already discontinued the sr325i which if i'm not mistaken the sr325i was the gold version. i don't think there were any sr325 with gold cup. when they released the second generation.they put letter i on all their headphone.but the sr325 already have letter i(for the gold one).that's why they called their second generation of sr325 as sr325is and just rolled back the colour to silver.. in alessandro lines up of the ms2.just ms2,ms2i,ms2e.there is no ms2is. perhaps the weirdest part of sr325is is the colour scheme.i remember back then they have a few iteration of silver finishing because of the problematic of some finishing not always resulted a consistent finish
> 
> but i'm not really sure about this one though





maddin said:


> @ joseph69:
> this is probably difficult to find out. I bought my first Grado the SR80 (without i) in spring 2008. Than in summer I was in full grip of the grado fever and bought my golden SR325i. I had than never heard about the new series. Ok here in Europe we might be a bit behind in the model changes but still I would say this happened later.  It must be somewhere here on the forum because I remember people posting pictures of the SR XXi models with the change plastic cups. At that time there was no official note from Grado....



Thank you both for your responses. @ruhenheiM you're correct about everything you mentioned above.
I contacted Grado, and they said the 325is came out about 12yrs ago which bring us to '05???


----------



## ruhenheiM

wow 2005!! that early. so are there any silver sr325i? 

does that also means the second generation was released in 2005?


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> wow 2005!! that early. so are there any silver sr325i?
> 
> does that also means the second generation was released in 2005?


I have no clue after Grados response. Reading this doesn't match with their response.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> I have no clue after Grados response. Reading this doesn't match with their response.



yeah i know. is there any possibilities they already used the second generation grado drivers to non i version? just like what they did when they used the third generation drivers into the second generation headphones without any mention.but even if they did that, that's like 2 years transition hahaha such mystery


----------



## maddin

joseph69 said:


> I have no clue after Grados response. Reading this doesn't match with their response.


Well, all I can say that I am very glad I could buy in 2008 a SR325i because it is still my favourite Grado HP.... ok together with the HF-1 and the Alessandro MS-Pro.... I think we just accept that timeline for Grado passes in the same way as their quality control....


----------



## ruhenheiM

maddin said:


> Well, all I can say that I am very glad I could buy in 2008 a SR325i because it is still my favourite Grado HP.... ok together with the HF-1 and the Alessandro MS-Pro.... I think we just accept that timeline for Grado passes in the same way as their quality control....



you can't beat hand made!!! imperfection is part of the charm


----------



## joseph69

Very possible.
Also, can't understand how a 325i was bought (according to Grado) in 2008 when it was supposed to be the 325is then, unless it was used or NOS.


----------



## ruhenheiM

there is possibilities it was nos.when grado released the second generation, the first generation still in stores, maybe they didn't immediately stop the first generation or it just the last stock from the last batch. but i'm really not sure about those year though. when the second generation was released there were many comparison between first and second generation.i don't think there were any discussion from 2005. also the hf-1 was release in 2005. why they used the old cup shape when they already have a newer cup from second generation


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

When I was researching the SR325is date for my classified thread selling a set of one each of the four SR325 model numbers, I got 2009 as the date of the release of the SR325is, both from the "History of Grado" thread linked in my signature (under "Evolution of the SR325," about 1/2 way down) and from the thread "SR325i Owners Club," here.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Aug 31, 2017)

that's make more sense, i think they release the ps1000 first before they release the second generation.it can't be 2005.the flagship back then still gs1000.

or wait... maybe not. damn it grado just ruin my timeline


----------



## BobG55

ruhenheiM said:


> the transitioned time probably really hard to trace because as you know grado never actually tell when they deploy it,they just label it as it is.but the second generation.the i.that's quite different matter because the chasis/headphone cup actually changed.from non i to i version.from flat to have mushroom shape. when grado released ps1000 i remembered they already discontinued the sr325i which if i'm not mistaken the sr325i was the gold version. i don't think there were any sr325 with gold cup. when they released the second generation.they put letter i on all their headphone.but the sr325 already have letter i(for the gold one).that's why they called their second generation of sr325 as sr325is and just rolled back the colour to silver.. in alessandro lines up of the ms2.just ms2,ms2i,ms2e.there is no ms2is. perhaps the weirdest part of sr325is is the colour scheme.i remember back then they have a few iteration of silver finishing because of the problematic of some finishing not always resulted a consistent finish
> 
> but i'm not really sure about this one though




http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649370266-grado-325-is/


----------



## joseph69

Very confusing.
I did see some reviews IIRC around '08-'09, though.


----------



## ruhenheiM

BobG55 said:


> http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649370266-grado-325-is/


sorry. i'm not sure what to look here.. is it the colour finishing? it's little bit late over here so my brain kinda slow right now

if i'm not mistaken i think there were satin finish,chrome,and later the powder coat.not sure if there is any other finishing grado used in sr325is.the chrome was quite rare because only few of them around


----------



## Jazmanaut

I haven´t heard my first love, original SR60:s for a loooong time ago, like 17 years. Now i found a pair for 30€, and oh boy do they still sound very, very good.
Since my first grados, i had pleasure to own, or enjoy allmost all of them, and i do like to mod those cans, because they take it so very well.
These one are very abused, and i cant wait, till i find time to do proper modding for them.
Anyway, im just blown away, how good those original grado 60:s sound. it´s close to Sennheiser Hd650, s and they are trice as expensive cans.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> Very confusing.
> I did see some reviews IIRC around '08-'09, though.


this is what some people don't like about grado, way too many variations. usually i also bitching about this thing.but it's easier to forgive grado since their headphone department has been manufactured since 90s. too many things changed, too many variation,same name. very confusing for sure



Jazmanaut said:


> I haven´t heard my first love, original SR60:s for a loooong time ago, like 17 years. Now i found a pair for 30€, and oh boy do they still sound very, very good.
> Since my first grados, i had pleasure to own, or enjoy allmost all of them, and i do like to mod those cans, because they take it so very well.
> These one are very abused, and i cant wait, till i find time to do proper modding for them.
> Anyway, im just blown away, how good those original grado 60:s sound. it´s close to Sennheiser Hd650, s and they are trice as expensive cans.


not sure about hd650. i haven't heard it.i think i tried hd600 not that impressed but sr60... to these days i still think that headphone is still one of the best grado ever came up with. they used to sell for $60 i think.what a joy you could have from that headphone


----------



## BobG55

ruhenheiM said:


> sorry. i'm not sure what to look here.. is it the colour finishing? it's little bit late over here so my brain kinda slow right now
> 
> if i'm not mistaken i think there were satin finish,chrome,and later the powder coat.not sure if there is any other finishing grado used in sr325is.the chrome was quite rare because only few of them around



No worries, my brain is "always" slow; at least in your case it's because it's late. 

I knew this SR325is was for sale on CAM so I was just thinking these might have the silver finishing you were wondering about.  Also the marking doesn't have an "i" on them although they were produced after the original SR325i (I assume).  You & the other members obviously know more than I do about the silver finishing and markings for this model.  As mentioned before I was just trying to point out that there was a pair for sale that might have interested one of you.  Come to think of it I should have written that in my initial reply instead of just pasting the link.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Aug 31, 2017)

BobG55 said:


> No worries, my brain is "always" slow; at least in your case it's because it's late.
> 
> I knew this SR325is was for sale on CAM so I was just thinking these might have the silver finishing you were wondering about.  Also the marking doesn't have an "i" on them although they were produced after the original SR325i (I assume).  You & the other members obviously know more than I do about the silver finishing and markings for this model.  As mentioned before I was just trying to point out that there was a pair for sale that might have interested one of you.  Come to think of it I should have written that in my initial reply instead of just pasting the link.



ahhh i see hahaha. yea that one of the sr325is finishing variations i was mentioned before. that chrome finish is very cool, not sure why they failed to make it consistent, they could make grado ps1000e in chrome finish. not sure about the sound but that headphone look alone already worth the money  maybe i have chrome fetish


----------



## whirlwind

I bought these new , but I can not be sure what year, the box says 325is

They were the chromies, and my first real nice pair of cans for listening to music...detail out the ying yang...I was hooked.

I sold the cans a few years ago, but i still have the box and the serial number on the inside of the box is 5223


----------



## BobG55

ruhenheiM said:


> ahhh i see hahaha. yea that one of the sr325is finishing variations i was mentioned before. that chrome finish is very cool, not sure why they failed to make it consistent, they could make grado ps1000e in chrome finish. not sure about the sound but that headphone look alone already worth the money  maybe i have chrome fetish



Mmmmm.... you just might be right.  Come to think of it, it most likely is "chrome fetish".


----------



## ruhenheiM

whirlwind said:


>




is it only me or that left button look a little bit off position from the center?


----------



## whirlwind

ruhenheiM said:


> is it only me or that left button look a little bit off position from the center?




I don't know, I never really looked, great cans and I used them for a couple 2-3 years and sold them and all the lettering was still all intact.....it was a real looker as well as sounding great.

I listened to lots of AC/DC with those headphones.


----------



## Astonish

Hey guys I got the Ear Zonk g pad styled pads in today and they fit the sr60e's perfectly as expected. Haven't sound tested them back and forth, but from what I've listened to nothing stood out as sounding exceptionally different or anything, they still sound good and comfort is much better. If anything the soundstage seemed to have opened up a bit, which is nice


----------



## HungryPanda

whirlwind said:


> I bought these new , but I can not be sure what year, the box says 325is
> 
> They were the chromies, and my first real nice pair of cans for listening to music...detail out the ying yang...I was hooked.
> 
> I sold the cans a few years ago, but i still have the box and the serial number on the inside of the box is 5223



Just the very headphones I am listening with tonight.


----------



## Astonish (Aug 31, 2017)

So guys I just noticed a rattling in my right ear cup, when I do bass tests on Spotify it's very easy to hear and distracting during normal listening because it's apparent. Idk if something is loose in there or the speaker is bad, any ideas?

If I put on pink noise or something without bass it's not there, which makes me thing something might be moving around in the cup

edit I just decided to smack the cup with the palm of my hand a few times out of frustration and trying to move whatever might be rattling and it worked, no more rattle haha


----------



## ruthieandjohn

It likely was a hair.  A hair so often gets into the Grado and produces a rattle that it has its own name, the "Grattle."  I had the problem and actually found the offending hair.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Astonish said:


> So guys I just noticed a rattling in my right ear cup, when I do bass tests on Spotify it's very easy to hear and distracting during normal listening because it's apparent. Idk if something is loose in there or the speaker is bad, any ideas?
> 
> If I put on pink noise or something without bass it's not there, which makes me thing something might be moving around in the cup
> 
> edit I just decided to smack the cup with the palm of my hand a few times out of frustration and trying to move whatever might be rattling and it worked, no more rattle haha



most of the times it's hair or dust.i usually just blow into the cup


----------



## CH23

ruhenheiM said:


> https://positive-feedback.com/revie...-premiere-review-grado-epoch-phono-cartridge/
> 
> why bother selling headphone at 5k when you have 12k cartridge to sell. i'm glad i still could afford grado



_



			Each Grado is wound with the finest properly sized and annealed 24-karat solid gold wire, which is the ultimate conductor for the transmission of the music from your record.
		
Click to expand...

_
what happened to silver?


----------



## XLR8

CH23 said:


> what happened to silver?


Grado is rewriting the science books..


----------



## ruhenheiM

maybe grado know something engineers and scientist didn't know


----------



## joseph69

I haven't listened to my Stax in a good month now because I was neglecting my other headphones so I've been switching between my HP2/GH1&2 and I also purchased an HD800S a couple of weeks ago, so I've been in the process of listening to these as well. This afternoon I decided to listen to my PS1K for the first time in a long time, and I have to say that these are just simply so musically involving for me that it's ridiculous. I can't wait to get my hands on the PS2Ke, because I may find it very hard to beat the PS1K enough to warrant their purchase. The one great thing is by the time I get them they'll be nicely burned-in!


----------



## HungryPanda

It is nice to have choices


----------



## ruhenheiM

you beauty

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-RS1-V...454324&hash=item283c7d2289:g:zYcAAOSw74NZis1p


----------



## ruthieandjohn

OK, OK, I'm salivating, already (and I even have buttoned RS1 and wooden box!)


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> you beauty
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-RS1-V...454324&hash=item283c7d2289:g:zYcAAOSw74NZis1p


These have been on eBay for a while now...I've been watching them.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> These have been on eBay for a while now...I've been watching them.


hahaha it's been a while since last time i checked grado on ebay. i was little bit surprised when i found a few vintage rs1s on ebay today

so what's make you stop then? hit the button joseph!!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

@joseph69 You may get your hands on the PS2000e AFTER I do, on the tour that we are both signed up for.  We are both waiting on @wormsdriver , who is just before me but I don't think he has them yet.  Let's go raid @wormsdriver...I understand he may have some other Grados we can split if he doesn't yet have the PS2000e.


----------



## wormsdriver (Sep 4, 2017)

ruthieandjohn said:


> @joseph69 You may get your hands on the PS2000e AFTER I do, on the tour that we are both signed up for.  We are both waiting on @wormsdriver , who is just before me but I don't think he has them yet.  Let's go raid @wormsdriver...I understand he may have some other Grados we can split if he doesn't yet have the PS2000e.


The Ps2000e are scheduled to arrive tomorrow. Tomorrow is the day!
... Finally! Lol


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> So what's make you stop then? hit the button joseph!!


 I'm not buying anymore Grados with the possible exception of the PS2Ke after I hear them and decide if I prefer them to my PS1K. I'm actually going to start downsizing my headphones being I don't use many of them. I think I'm going to sell my HP2/GH1&2 and possibly the 800S which needs plenty more burn-in before making that decision...not too sure about them ay this point This isn't because I don't like these Grados, I do very much, it's only because I simply don't reached for them, but rather use them because I feel I'm neglecting them. In the end I would like the have my 325is which I always use for my desktop, my RS1i, which unfortunately I haven't used, but their not going anywhere, and either my PS1K or the PS2Ke. 



ruthieandjohn said:


> @joseph69 You may get your hands on the PS2000e AFTER I do, on the tour that we are both signed up for


Yes, I'm next on the list after you. I cant wait to read your impressions being you have the PS1K/e.


----------



## maddin

It is a bit the same here, I like my grados/Alessandros but at the meoment they don't get too much listening time. When I am at home and listen music from my CDP, I take my Stax combo. When I listen in bed this is the moment when the grados come into play. In winter... because in summer with the windows open, the streets of Paris are just too noisy for Grados... but whenever I listen with my SR 325i, my HF1, or the Alessandro-Pro, I like what I hear. Ok my ears are lost to the Stax but the when the Stax is not in the same room the Grados are the choice....


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> I'm not buying anymore Grados with the possible exception of the PS2Ke after I hear them and decide if I prefer them to my PS1K. I'm actually going to start downsizing my headphones being I don't use many of them. I think I'm going to sell my HP2/GH1&2 and possibly the 800S which needs plenty more burn-in before making that decision...not too sure about them ay this point This isn't because I don't like these Grados, I do very much, it's only because I simply don't reached for them, but rather use them because I feel I'm neglecting them. In the end I would like the have my 325is which I always use for my desktop, my RS1i, which unfortunately I haven't used, but their not going anywhere, and either my PS1K or the PS2Ke.
> 
> Yes, I'm next on the list after you. I cant wait to read your impressions being you have the PS1K/e.




Wilh those three wonderful Grado's, I think it is safe to say that you have the Grado sound covered.

I have been enjoying the closed headphone sound quite a lot lately.

I am interested in hearing your impressions of the PS2Ke.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I've found that if I offer to sell my headphones as a collection, e.g. my four-headphone SR325 ensemble, no one will buy them as a group, while I can still feel good that I am "selling" them, but can still use them any time I want!


----------



## Uri Cohen

For next year I was thinking of getting one of the big Grados.  Either the GS2000e or the PS2000e.  I had the PS500 in the past, and I thought they were a little too heavy for my head.  I was thinking the PS2000e might be too heavy for me (I thought the LCD-2 was heavy for me).  The GS2000e is my preference but then again, the PS2000e.......

What are some people thoughts on this?


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Sep 4, 2017)

I've only seen one comparison of the PS2000e to the GS2000e, and it gives the nod to the PS2000e.  The review is on the TTVJ PS2000e Loaner Program thread, here.


----------



## joseph69 (Sep 4, 2017)

whirlwind said:


> Wilh those three wonderful Grado's, I think it is safe to say that you have the Grado sound covered. I have been enjoying the closed headphone sound quite a lot lately.
> I am interested in hearing your impressions of the PS2Ke.


Yes, I'll have the Grado sound covered with them. I really enjoy my GH1&2, Although they do deviate from that Grado sound, but still give you a taste, but I still prefer more of that Grado sound. I'm glad you're enjoying your closed headphones.


----------



## ruhenheiM

same here.i used to think some day i want to buy few grados and few other headphones but after ps1000e, i just lost interest. this ps1000e sounds damn great it just unbelievable. i always have joy listening to it.it just music.. even after a while with it, i wondering what's up there or what's on the other side. still whenever i put them on.it just made me happy. right now i'm just in curious state, i'm not really looking to buy new headphones, maybe some closed headphone or iem to accompany the grado but it's never my top priority

hopefully ps2000e not that great so i could live happily ever after


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

A little SR80e review for you all: http://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/reviews/grado-sr80e-headphone-review/


----------



## joseph69

[QUOTE="ruhenheiM, post: 13702975, member: 167811" Hopefully ps2000e not that great so I could live happily ever after[/QUOTE] I'm sort of hoping the same.


----------



## ruhenheiM

maybe @ruthieandjohn could give special instruction to usps or fedex to slam the box so when you receive it, hopefully it got some internal damage that could alter the sound little bit without any visible damage at the chasis. so maybe you kinda like yea this is not sound that great.and you just pass it.and no one mention it.no new reviews about it.and days,months,years goes by, we all living quite happy


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Maybe I should use the PS2000e loaner as my first attempt at DIY headphone mod.  That would certainly assure that later folks on the tour find it worse than whatever headphone they already use!


----------



## Lavakugel

How much less bass is on RS2E vs. GH-1?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Lavakugel said:


> How much less bass is on RS2E vs. GH-1?







Higher numbers are more... fourth line is subbass compared for GH-1 with standard L bowls, GH-1 with G cush (over ear), and RS2e with its stock L bowls. Hope this helps!


----------



## Lavakugel

Thanks, very nice 

Do you think RS2e will be an improvement for female vocals?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Yes, I think the female vocals will be a bit stronger and more intimate (closer) on the RS2e than on the GH1, but that is not one of the tests I actually compare, so I'm going on memory for that.


----------



## Lavakugel

ruthieandjohn said:


> Yes, I think the female vocals will be a bit stronger and more intimate (closer) on the RS2e than on the GH1, but that is not one of the tests I actually compare, so I'm going on memory for that.



Soundstage on both are equal or is there a difference? Do you even use G-pads on RS2e?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Second line of pastel chart on soundstage.. GH1/G > RS2e > GH1.  No, I have never used G pads on the RS2e.  I've only found them to improve sound on the GH1, and to change but not improve sound on the PS500.  Everything else I've tried that had a L bowl got worse if G pad was used.


----------



## gregorya

ruthieandjohn said:


> Second line of pastel chart on soundstage.. GH1/G > RS2e > GH1.  No, I have never used G pads on the RS2e.  I've only found them to improve sound on the GH1, and to change but not improve sound on the PS500.  Everything else I've tried that had a L bowl got worse if G pad was used.



Have you had a chance to hear the GH2 with G cush?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

No, sorry...I don't have the GH2.


----------



## GreenBow (Sep 8, 2017)

Bit off topic, but a Youtube track I told you about got played on BBC radio. It was called Earth Waves by Three Cats. https://www.bbc.co.uk/music/tracks/n4f6d9 (Better to catch this track on Youtube though, for better sound quality.)

The musician(s) re-edited the track and sent it to the BBC, among other parties. It's only had about sixty views on Youtube which is pretty unoptimistic for a track about the environment. (Since it was re-uploaded that is.)

Anyway I think Earth Waves sounds better since re-edited. It goes well with Grado bright sound because Youtube on Windows, (for me anyway,) gives it punch. Meaning plenty of bottom end mixed with Grado brightness. I think it's a pretty good track now.

(Steve Lamacq who played it, was very enthusiastic about the track. It was played on his new music recommendations. The track came off badly over what must have been a couple of compressions though. Meaning when you compressed stream the show it was on, it sounds below par. .... Anyway it's also worth mentioning that Earth Waves was played just before another good track. That other new artist might be someone to look out for. The track was called Every Day's the Weekend, by Alex Lahey. Debut single; debut album. Good sound. ... Also followed by another good track by someone called RaggaTom.)

Anyway just saying hello because I have not posted for ages. Still have my Grado 225e. Want some better headphones, but no idea whatsoever what to buy. I want some flatter response headphones next time, but finding some is hard work.


----------



## Lavakugel

What Grado Model of GS1000 is that?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Thick cable makes me think it is a GS1000i.


----------



## ruhenheiM

possibly gs1000i


----------



## ruthieandjohn

However, the lighter finish makes me think it could be a GS1000 original.   But if pressed, I'd guess GS1000i.


----------



## Lavakugel

I think it's about 5 years old so maybe GS1000i is possible. I have to try and get it


----------



## Lavakugel




----------



## ruthieandjohn

Five years old would definitely be GS1000i.  But even if it's an original GS1000, people who like the GS1000i also like the GS1000.  Member @stacker45  comes to mind, I think.


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> Five years old would definitely be GS1000i.  But even if it's an original GS1000, people who like the GS1000i also like the GS1000.  Member @stacker45  comes to mind, I think.



Yes, and I think @jaywillin really liked this headphone also.


----------



## BobG55 (Sep 9, 2017)

Lavakugel said:


>






GS1000 errrr .... no .... GS1000i ..... errrr ????


----------



## Lavakugel

It's already gone. Money-head bought it


----------



## ruthieandjohn

so sorry.  Still looking for a GR10e?


----------



## headfry

ruthieandjohn said:


> so sorry.  Still looking for a GR10e?



Speaking of the GR10e, as these are now a few years old I was wondering if they likely represent the best value for a Grado-head
such as myself looking for a great sounding IEM? And if possible, how do they compare with other and/or more recent designs from other manufacurers?


----------



## ruhenheiM

headfry said:


> Speaking of the GR10e, as these are now a few years old I was wondering if they likely represent the best value for a Grado-head
> such as myself looking for a great sounding IEM? And if possible, how do they compare with other and/or more recent designs from other manufacurers?


+1

i also curious how gr10e holds up. i've tried several iem not all of them of course but from what i demo, i really like uerm and jh13,currently i'm using shure se846 but i'm not really a fans of these


----------



## dannyvstheworld

I'm also very curious about GR10e. It's strange that I've found quite a few reviews about GR8e, but not so much info about 10e the e version.

I've heard that these are one of the most comfortable universal in ears. The only concern is that they don't have detachable cables.. but why should I expect it being detachable, it's a Grado..


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Reviews that I research said that the GR10e > GR10 > GR8.  I have not verified these directly, but just went and purchased the GR10e.

The GR10e is VERY Grado-like in its response.... wonderful clear transparent treble, with a "you-are-there" effect, and subdued but precise bass.  They are the tiniest IEM I have had... they pop into your ear in an instant, no fussing with wetting the tip or opening your mouth as you insert them or pulling down on your earlobe (of course you can still do that if you want to pretend to be an audio file! ).  Their cord is very light, flexible, and is rubber coated, and as compared to many thin IEM cords, is NOT subject to tangle.  They nicely coil into the Grado clamshell IEM case I got for them.  The jack is small enough to fit into even an iPhone case where they forget to ream out the diameter of the jack hole (unlike Grado on-ear headphones).  They are small enough that once in your ear, you can lie on your side with that ear under your head. They put a little bump on the left earpiece so you can distinguish L from R when putting them on in the dark.

The only comparably-priced IEM that I have is the Sony XBA-Z5, which is much bassier. I prefer the GR10e sound, but like the difference of the XBA-Z5 for a change.  I have the $700 Final Audio Design Heaven VIII, and I prefer the sound of the GR10e (Gr10e is also about 3dB more sensitive).  I have the $999 AKG K3003i and prefer its sound over the GR10e sound.

Hope this helps!


----------



## headfry

ruthieandjohn said:


> Reviews that I research said that the GR10e > GR10 > GR8.  I have not verified these directly, but just went and purchased the GR10e.
> 
> The GR10e is VERY Grado-like in its response.... wonderful clear transparent treble, with a "you-are-there" effect, and subdued but precise bass.  They are the tiniest IEM I have had... they pop into your ear in an instant, no fussing with wetting the tip or opening your mouth as you insert them or pulling down on your earlobe (of course you can still do that if you want to pretend to be an audio file! ).  Their cord is very light, flexible, and is rubber coated, and as compared to many thin IEM cords, is NOT subject to tangle.  They nicely coil into the Grado clamshell IEM case I got for them.  The jack is small enough to fit into even an iPhone case where they forget to ream out the diameter of the jack hole (unlike Grado on-ear headphones).  They are small enough that once in your ear, you can lie on your side with that ear under your head. They put a little bump on the left earpiece so you can distinguish L from R when putting them on in the dark.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for your detailed response, very helpful. That only your IEM that costs more than double has a better sound speaks volumes about
the value per dollar that Grado's give.....love the Grado warmth and you are there effect, so I predict that the GR10e will be my IEM's someday as well!


----------



## ruhenheiM

any impression for merino pad?


----------



## noxa

After 8 years in the game so to speak I'm looking to buy my first Grado! GH-2 or PS-500e? Opinions? Like that they both seem to be a bit bassier, and a bit more mellow. Guide me into a decision.


----------



## ruhenheiM

mmm gh2, just because it's limited edition if you don;t like it you could sell it easily and still be able to buy ps 500e if you want


----------



## DavidA

noxa said:


> After 8 years in the game so to speak I'm looking to buy my first Grado! GH-2 or PS-500e? Opinions? Like that they both seem to be a bit bassier, and a bit more mellow. Guide me into a decision.


I haven't heard the GH-2 but have heard the PS500e and PS500 and I wouldn't get either after building a pair of custom headphones using a Ypsilon G1 and Nhoord Red V2.  If you want a bit more bass and a nice mellow tone over the PS500e either will fit the bill.

If you are unsure then @ruhenheiM has a good suggestion on the GH-2 since its a limited edition and would be easier to sell.


----------



## dannyvstheworld

noxa said:


> After 8 years in the game so to speak I'm looking to buy my first Grado! GH-2 or PS-500e? Opinions? Like that they both seem to be a bit bassier, and a bit more mellow. Guide me into a decision.


I happen to have both. I use GH2 for folk/ singer-songwriter, Elliott Smith/ Nick Drake/ etc, like the added warmth to the vocal. I use PS500e for indie/ alternative rock, more balanced and with more sparkle in treble. Both are not the typical Grado house sound, but the GH2 is even further, probably the most laid back Grado.


----------



## ruhenheiM

this is quite nice article

https://www.stereophile.com/content/musicians-audiophiles-ron-carter


----------



## jrflanne

I have GS1000’s that have the new drivers. I also have a pair of SR 80’s, lcd 2, and just got a pair of Meze classic 90’s. Had mass drop fostek, and hd600 senns. I like the Grado’s best. They are light, comfortable, and most of all, they have that sound. They will not vibrate base like Audeze, but they have snap. But do t overdrive them.


----------



## trellus

Even Zeos Pantera, who absolutely s*** on the PS500, has just released a review praising the sound and vocals in particular on the GS1000i, which found so compelling he bought!



Note: he spends a lot of time complaining about the cable and padding and “cheap build” but ends with praise.


----------



## Gippy (Sep 22, 2017)

trellus said:


> Even Zeos Pantera, who absolutely s*** on the PS500, has just released a review praising the sound and vocals in particular on the GS1000i, which found so compelling he bought!



Note that he was using aftermarket g-cushions, most likely the Earzonks. This changes the sound. I think the aftermarket g-cushions tame the treble further, but I'm not sure. Maybe I should get a pair myself because right now I'm EQing down the treble on my GS2000e. If Zeos can listen to the GS1000i without EQ then maybe the GS1000i is better than the GS2000e, because I don't agree with the GS2000e's stock sound. Hmm...


----------



## Cdn1234

noxa said:


> After 8 years in the game so to speak I'm looking to buy my first Grado! GH-2 or PS-500e? Opinions? Like that they both seem to be a bit bassier, and a bit more mellow. Guide me into a decision.


GH2, more valuable!  If you don't like it, resell.


----------



## Cdn1234

Cdn1234 said:


> GH2, more valuable!  If you don't like it, resell.


----------



## George Taylor

Just a quick update. I did get the cheap eBay G pads to try on my SR225e. And at first I did prefer them, comfort wise. What I didn't like was that they made a hair more space between my ears and the drivers, which led to a touch more treble (to me, not saying it'll be the same for everyone). The last thing they needed sound wise was that. So, back to the old pads. And a funny thing happened. My ears got used to the old pads almost right away. I don't know if they softened up a hair, or my ears hardened  Anyway, still loving the sound of these, especially at the price. Have to admit I'm considering slightly more expensive models in the future. I really don't want to go over $500 on them. Wouldn't mind getting a slightly more laid back, softer sounding model, but I'm honestly not sure which to go for. Any opinions?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

RS2e!!   One of Grado's best on ears.  See links in my signature for why I think so..


----------



## ruhenheiM

ruthieandjohn said:


> RS2e!!   One of Grado's best on ears.  See links in my signature for why I think so..


+1


----------



## Tim Le

George Taylor said:


> Just a quick update. I did get the cheap eBay G pads to try on my SR225e. And at first I did prefer them, comfort wise. What I didn't like was that they made a hair more space between my ears and the drivers, which led to a touch more treble (to me, not saying it'll be the same for everyone). The last thing they needed sound wise was that. So, back to the old pads. And a funny thing happened. My ears got used to the old pads almost right away. I don't know if they softened up a hair, or my ears hardened  Anyway, still loving the sound of these, especially at the price. Have to admit I'm considering slightly more expensive models in the future. I really don't want to go over $500 on them. Wouldn't mind getting a slightly more laid back, softer sounding model, but I'm honestly not sure which to go for. Any opinions?



I'm just going to echo everybody and say RS2e. If you want increased bass response and warmth while taming the treble, I'd highly recommend the TTVJ deluxe pads. They're expensive at $60, but they're worth every dollar. 

FWIW, I thought the PS500e would be an upgrade, but I ended up keeping the RS2e instead.


----------



## joseph69

Tim Le said:


> If you want increased bass response and warmth while taming the treble, I'd highly recommend the TTVJ deluxe pads.


I haven't tried TTVJ "deluxe pads" but I definitely agree with this statement using TTVJ flat pads.


----------



## Tim Le

joseph69 said:


> I haven't tried TTVJ "deluxe pads" but I definitely agree with this statement using TTVJ flat pads.



From reading a couple comparisons, it sounds like the deluxe pads accomplish the same things as the flat pads (tame treble, increase bass), but without taking away from the mids as much. They're still selling both on TTVJ, but I thought $15 was a small price to pay for that


----------



## George Taylor

Tim Le said:


> From reading a couple comparisons, it sounds like the deluxe pads accomplish the same things as the flat pads (tame treble, increase bass), but without taking away from the mids as much. They're still selling both on TTVJ, but I thought $15 was a small price to pay for that


I'll just ask, what exactly is TTVJ? Yes, I'm out of the loop.


----------



## ruhenheiM

George Taylor said:


> I'll just ask, what exactly is TTVJ? Yes, I'm out of the loop.



forgive me god for i have sinned

https://www.ttvjaudio.com/TTVJ_Flat_Pads_p/aat0000100.htm
https://www.ttvjaudio.com/TTVJ_Deluxe_Flat_Pads_p/aat0000999.htm


----------



## George Taylor

ruhenheiM said:


> forgive me god for i have sinned
> 
> https://www.ttvjaudio.com/TTVJ_Flat_Pads_p/aat0000100.htm
> https://www.ttvjaudio.com/TTVJ_Deluxe_Flat_Pads_p/aat0000999.htm


Nah, it's cool. I'm just new to Grados and all things Grado.


----------



## Jazmanaut

George Taylor said:


> Just a quick update. I did get the cheap eBay G pads to try on my SR225e. And at first I did prefer them, comfort wise. What I didn't like was that they made a hair more space between my ears and the drivers, which led to a touch more treble (to me, not saying it'll be the same for everyone). The last thing they needed sound wise was that. So, back to the old pads. And a funny thing happened. My ears got used to the old pads almost right away. I don't know if they softened up a hair, or my ears hardened  Anyway, still loving the sound of these, especially at the price. Have to admit I'm considering slightly more expensive models in the future. I really don't want to go over $500 on them. Wouldn't mind getting a slightly more laid back, softer sounding model, but I'm honestly not sure which to go for. Any opinions?



In my opinion 225:s are one of the best models from Grado price/SQ wise. Especially, if you are for more laidback sound, wich i understand as softer side in treble deparment?
If you are a bit handy side, you definedly should try doing hole mod for those. You can get a much deeper bass, thus treble is taming as well. Very similar result as RS2.


----------



## ruhenheiM

@ruthieandjohn 
what do you think about ps2000e?


some new review
https://www.kitguru.net/tech-news/f...00e-headphones-review-the-2017-2700-flagship/


> Grado have said that the PS2000e is ‘Simply the best headphone we have ever produced, and perhaps, the best in the world.’ It is unquestionably their finest (and most expensive) headphone to date, and sets a strong challenge to other market leaders such as the Hi-Fi Man HE1000 V2, Audeze LCD4 and Focal Utopia. Even if you haven’t been a fan of the Grado sound signature in the past, the PS2000e are worth a serious audition.


----------



## joseph69 (Sep 23, 2017)

ruhenheiM said:


> @ruthieandjohn
> what do you think about ps2000e?


 I don't know yet, I haven't heard them for myself, but I'm next on TTVJ loaner program! 

Not too sure about this reviewers statement "Grado needing voltage"?
I've always read that Grados LOVE current. Otherwise, just another long boring review finally leading up to the PS2Ke.

Sorry for being negative, but I'm not one for reading "reviews" from so called "professionals" who get paid to write, I'd rather draw my own impressions with my own ears and read real users impressions like those from this community, yourself included.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> I don't know yet, I haven't heard them for myself, but I'm next on TTVJ loaner program!
> 
> Not too sure about this reviewers statement "Grado needing voltage"?
> I've always read that Grados LOVE current. Otherwise, just another long boring review finally leading up to the PS2Ke.
> ...



hahahaha i know. it's all right, i also like that, i don't blindly trust "professional reviewers", most of the time they always put their own preference. it's been ages since the last impression on that ps2000e thread loaner. i guess i'm just bored and need some reading also still curious about ps2000e and since i can't demo it myself, i just look around for new reading


----------



## joseph69

Don't get me wrong, I appreciate you posting the link. 
I'm also looking forward to reading the impressions from those who have already heard the PS2Ke from TTVJ, which doesn't seem to be happening?


----------



## ruhenheiM (Sep 23, 2017)

none taken
i know. i think the headphone currently at ruthieandjohn's hand and it's only been 2 impressions so far


i think i need to be patient which i want to share my experience. i like good music, if it's good music it's a good music, but i have to be honest i don't really give much appreciation to jazz, i like jazz but if i have to pick one i still pick rock/metal than jazz any day but as i'm getting older, i listen to jazz, it's all right, i enjoy it but that's it. nothing really special for me however for last couple weeks. i've been listening to jazz almost exclusively, i only played 1 or two rock albums lately, and i think 2 days ago i listen to miles davis's album again. at night. man what an experience. it's just...listening jazz at night that's something else. anyway it was cowboy bebop ost album that really put the groove on for me. is there any message to this story? yes. you need to get older to enjoy and fully appreciate jazz


----------



## DavidA

George Taylor said:


> Just a quick update. I did get the cheap eBay G pads to try on my SR225e. And at first I did prefer them, comfort wise. What I didn't like was that they made a hair more space between my ears and the drivers, which led to a touch more treble (to me, not saying it'll be the same for everyone). The last thing they needed sound wise was that. So, back to the old pads. And a funny thing happened. My ears got used to the old pads almost right away. I don't know if they softened up a hair, or my ears hardened  Anyway, still loving the sound of these, especially at the price. Have to admit I'm considering slightly more expensive models in the future. I really don't want to go over $500 on them. Wouldn't mind getting a slightly more laid back, softer sounding model, but I'm honestly not sure which to go for. Any opinions?


A little late here but I'd have to agree with @Jazmanaut about doing some mods to the SR225e.  While I didn't open any vent holes I did add dynamat in the cups, felt disk on the back of the button and sorbothane on the back of the driver which changed the 225e quite a bit, better than the PS500e and in some ways better than a RS2e.

If you want a more laid back sound but still keeping it close to the Grado sound then look at a Nhoord Red V2 driver, fairly close in sound to the SR225e but with better bass and smoother highs to many that have heard them.


----------



## George Taylor

ruhenheiM said:


> none taken
> i know. i think the headphone currently at ruthieandjohn's hand and it's only been 2 impressions so far
> 
> 
> i think i need to be patient which i want to share my experience. i like good music, if it's good music it's a good music, but i have to be honest i don't really give much appreciation to jazz, i like jazz but if i have to pick one i still pick rock/metal than jazz any day but as i'm getting older, i listen to jazz, it's all right, i enjoy it but that's it. nothing really special for me however for last couple weeks. i've been listening to jazz almost exclusively, i only played 1 or two rock albums lately, and i think 2 days ago i listen to miles davis's album again. at night. man what an experience. it's just...listening jazz at night that's something else. anyway it was cowboy bebop ost album that really put the groove on for me. is there any message to this story? yes. you need to get older to enjoy and fully appreciate jazz



I am totally with you on the Cowboy Bebop OST. So much great music on there, covering all moods. And I have a hard time finding jazz that appeals to me as well. I think it's because I prefer my music to have a more defined base. Not a huge fan of someone going off on an improv journey. I mean, I enjoy a good solo during a song, whatever the instrument. I like some Dave Brubeck. Just have had a hard time settling into the genre.


----------



## HungryPanda

My kind of jazz


----------



## CH23

ruhenheiM said:


> none taken
> i know. i think the headphone currently at ruthieandjohn's hand and it's only been 2 impressions so far
> 
> 
> i think i need to be patient which i want to share my experience. i like good music, if it's good music it's a good music, but i have to be honest i don't really give much appreciation to jazz, i like jazz but if i have to pick one i still pick rock/metal than jazz any day but as i'm getting older, i listen to jazz, it's all right, i enjoy it but that's it. nothing really special for me however for last couple weeks. i've been listening to jazz almost exclusively, i only played 1 or two rock albums lately, and i think 2 days ago i listen to miles davis's album again. at night. man what an experience. it's just...listening jazz at night that's something else. anyway it was cowboy bebop ost album that really put the groove on for me. is there any message to this story? yes. you need to get older to enjoy and fully appreciate jazz




+1 for the Cowboy Bebop soundtracks; found them to be so good i imported all the albums from japan.



the jazzworld eludes me, a lot of good material can't be found on CD, and jazz is so broad it's difficult to figure out what it is you like.


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Sep 23, 2017)

ruhenheiM said:


> @ruthieandjohn
> what do you think about ps2000e?
> 
> 
> ...



I have completed the initial listening and analysis for my review of the PS2000e.  I am reviewing the data and going back to repeat or perform measurements on any questionable or missing results.

Here is what I have done:

Performed my 10-feature acoustic comparison of the PS2000e, PS1000e, and PS1000;
For four musical selections that excite me (D. Krall, Beethoven, Gershwin, E. Inglesias), I have assessed which of the three above headphones "excite" me the most, and why (e.g. "bass with Headphone B really makes Song 2 sizzle!");
Performed my 10-feature acoustic comparison of the PS2000e, HiFiMAN HE1000, and Sennheiser HD800 (each driven by its own best DAC and amp, so actually comparing chains)
For those same four exciting musical selections, compared the excitement factor (and reasons) for the three headphones of #3 above;
Used an abbreviated set of my 10-feature acoustic set to compare the performance of the PS2000e when driven by the Schiit Bifrost Multibit DAC with Schiit Lyr2, the Lotoo PAW Gold DAP, and the Chord Hugo;
Used my wife Ruthie to compare the "excitement" factor of all five headphones on yet another piece of music (Amber Rubarth) (Ruthie can hear differences between headphones that I miss).
I am now in the midst of reviewing the data, filling holes, and trying to formulate some conclusions that span various types of music.

Stay tuned... I expect to post the review in a couple of days.


----------



## ruhenheiM

as always you never disappointed us sir! 
please please say you prefer ps1000/e to ps2000e

@joseph69 
clear up your schedule! you're about to get busy


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> as always you never disappointed us sir!
> please please say you prefer ps1000/e to ps2000e
> 
> @joseph69
> clear up your schedule! you're about to get busy


I really like your comment "please, please say you like the PS1K/e toPS2Ke".

I'm all clear and ready for the PS2K!


----------



## TooFrank

HungryPanda said:


> My kind of jazz




You may like these guys too


----------



## joseph69




----------



## ruhenheiM

damn.that turned out to be a decent price.did you win that?


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


>




Great price for whoever won those.


----------



## 93EXCivic

I hope PS2k is more comfortable then the PS1k. I mean I in general find Grados pretty comfortable but to me it felt like the PS1k was always about to fall off my head. It just seems like they are too heavy for that headband. That is major shame to me because they are my favorite higher end headphone I have listened to out of a number of Audeze, HD800, HD800S and Ether Flow. But if I can't them for very long, I am not going to spend the money on them.


----------



## joseph69 (Sep 24, 2017)

ruhenheiM said:


> damn.that turned out to be a decent price.did you win that?


No, I didn't place any bids,  nor either was I interested. We these were mentioned a week or so ago, and were on eBay for a while before they sold.



whirlwind said:


> Great price for whoever won those.


Yes, good price. Originally the seller had them listed as BIN for $ 1200.00+/- until they recently went to auction for half the amount.



93EXCivic said:


> I hope PS2k is more comfortable then the PS1k. I mean I in general find Grados pretty comfortable but to me it felt like the PS1k was always about to fall off my head. It just seems like they are too heavy for that headband. That is major shame to me because they are my favorite higher end headphone I have listened to out of a number of Audeze, HD800, HD800S and Ether Flow. But if I can't them for very long, I am not going to spend the money on them.


I never found my PS1K uncomfortable and could wear them for 3-5 hrs without issue. But when I received my Stax 007/009 I realized how nice a suspension strap was, I then decided to purchase this Fostex T50RP suspension strap from Cascadia Audio for $10.00 along with these aluminum rodblocks (which now come in flat black for $54.00). The only thing I had to do was purchase 2x longer 3m screws (maybe 1/2") and 2 flat washers for the backside center of the rod blocks which hold the 2 halves of the rodblocks together and the suspension strap onto the rodblocks (as you can see in the last photo below) because the 2x 3m screws provided to hold the 2 halves of the rodblocks together were too short due to adding the suspension strap and the flat washer. Otherwise there were no modifications. Hope this helps!


----------



## 93EXCivic

That is a very neat mod. Now you have me considering PS1ks at some point. My wallet hates you.


----------



## joseph69

Thank you.
My wallet hates me too, but at least the mod in inexpensive.


----------



## joseph69

By the way, I just disassembled my aluminum rodblocks and I'm preparing to paint them flat black with a semi-gloss finish like the stock gimbals on the PS1K. I really never cared for the aluminum finish. Ill post before/after photos when I'm done.


----------



## gazzington

Hi just after some advice. I am thinking of getting my first pair of grados, and listen to everything from metal, edm, folk, hip hop, jazz to classical. I already have expensive hd800s, meze 99 and ultrasone signature djs but have never tried grados. I am thinking either 225s or 325s but even 80s if they are any good. How different is the sound between those models?


----------



## ruhenheiM

depends. if you really just want to check what's the fuzz about grado, you could try sr60/sr80. the sound differences in grado's line up pretty much incremental sometimes subtle especially in the same class/series. however sr325 have different treble compare to other models. so if you have a sensitive ears with treble, you should go to sr225 instead of sr325.


----------



## BobG55

gazzington said:


> Hi just after some advice. I am thinking of getting my first pair of grados, and listen to everything from metal, edm, folk, hip hop, jazz to classical. I already have expensive hd800s, meze 99 and ultrasone signature djs but have never tried grados. I am thinking either 225s or 325s but even 80s if they are any good. How different is the sound between those models?



I have the SR325e & absolutely love them.  Here's an excellent review about them from WhatHiFi which may be of help :

https://www.whathifi.com/grado/sr325e/review


----------



## gazzington

So what are the differences between the 60,80,125,225 and 325?


----------



## joseph69 (Sep 24, 2017)

Finished painting/assembling my aluminum rodblocks on my PS1K in Flat Black then Semi-Gloss Finish.


----------



## CH23

joseph69 said:


> Finished painting/assembling my aluminum rodblocks on my PS1K in Flat Black then Semi-Gloss Finish.



would be nice if a seller of these made them with a L and R CNC'd onto them (or a cutout to stick them from the original rodblocks)

they look nice though!


----------



## ruhenheiM

gazzington said:


> So what are the differences between the 60,80,125,225 and 325?



i think @ruthieandjohn could answer this more properly since he actually have all those models. i haven't tried all of them but more or less the differences are in clarity,bass and added warmth. all of them still sharing the same sound signature of grado. which compare to other brands the grado sound more airy, tight bass also quite good speed, the mid is forward very intimate and the treble have those raw sound.
each model more or less are incremental improvement of the lesser models in clarity. the added warmth and bass sometimes very audible sometimes subtle depend on which models being compare

basically the simple explanation i could give is this 
60= this is the basic grado sound. airy,tight bass,forward mid,little bit warm,also bright headphone
80=pretty much the same as 60 but this one have tighter bass also the bass go deeper. the sr60 have more bass slam though but compare to 80,sr60 bass sound bloated 
125=haven't heard this but this is pretty much like 60 but better in technicality
225=haven't heard this but this is supposed to be sharing the base sound of the reference series. which means,airy,very intimate mid and have depth sound stage, clarity is good and have that added warmth 
335=this is the most detailed grado in prestige series, in term of technicality this is just better compare to other prestige model and musicality this is just like other grado headphone,very musical but this headphone have those treble boost. so it might not suit everyone taste


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> Finished painting/assembling my aluminum rodblocks on my PS1K in Flat Black then Semi-Gloss Finish.



is it supposed to be matte finish? or that's just lightning effect? if you could put some wood plate as L and R label that could make the headphone look so awesome


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Take a look at the link in my signature labeled "Huge Comparison of (Nearly) All Grados" for rankings of the Prestige Series (and others).


----------



## HungryPanda

In a nutshell, price


----------



## HungryPanda

Just came across this singer/guitarist. Bought her new album "Where I Belong" it is terrific


----------



## DivaFonda

HungryPanda said:


> In a nutshell, price


 
Is that entirely true though? People have said there are indeed differences between each model and the website does too. Driver matching and cable differences that might influence sound. Not to mention the build of the 325e is premium over the others. I have long been tempted to get the 325e even though I'm satisfied with the 80e.


----------



## joseph69

CH23 said:


> would be nice if a seller of these made them with a L and R CNC'd onto them (or a cutout to stick them from the original rodblocks)
> they look nice though!


 Thank you.
I just took a look at the L/R indicators on the Grado rodblocks, and never realized that their separate pieces that are inserted. It look as if it would be kind of hard to remove them without damaging them, though, but great idea!



ruhenheiM said:


> is it supposed to be matte finish? or that's just lightning effect? if you could put some wood plate as L and R label that could make the headphone look so awesome


No, their painted in Flat Black, then painted with a Semi-Clear coat.
What do they appear to look like to you? I'm asking because the Flat Black I used may have had the wrong cap on it and it may actually be a Flat Wrinkle Black, do you see that?


----------



## joseph69

DivaFonda said:


> "I have long been tempted to get the 325e even though I'm satisfied with the 80e."


Then get the 325e, otherwise you'll always be wondering if you should have. I've never heard the (e) but I own the (is) for 4+yrs and they're still my desktop headphones which I love and alway will! I also had the 80i and they were awesome as well, but once I bought the 325is I didn't listen to the 80 much, so I gave them to a friend to enjoy and haven't missed them due to owning the 325is.


----------



## DivaFonda

joseph69 said:


> Then get the 325e, otherwise you'll always be wondering if you should have. I've never heard the (e) but I own the (is) for 4+yrs and they're still my desktop headphones which I love and alway will! I also had the 80i and they were awesome as well, but once I bought the 325is I didn't listen to the 80 much, so I gave them to a friend to enjoy and haven't missed them due to owning the 325is.



Thank you for the advice! I'm probably going to have to wait until 2018 unfortunately. Splurged on another set. It is not a Grado.


----------



## joseph69

DivaFonda said:


> Thank you for the advice! I'm probably going to have to wait until 2018 unfortunately. Splurged on another set. It is not a Grado.


It's OK to mention you purchased another brand of headphone on this thread, we're all very easy going here, so what did you get?


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> No, their painted in Flat Black, then painted with a Semi-Clear coat.
> What do they appear to look like to you? I'm asking because the Flat Black I used may have had the wrong cap on it and it may actually be a Flat Wrinkle Black, do you see that?




i have no idea about the color description. mmm not sure how to describe it.but it looks like they have a texture.the color looks like chord mojo to me.and since it also looks like a little bit texture,i assume the feel won't be a smooth surface when being touch


----------



## DivaFonda (Sep 24, 2017)

joseph69 said:


> It's OK to mention you purchased another brand of headphone on this thread, we're all very easy going here, so what did you get?


 
The Focal Elear sale drew me in because I never owned true high end before. Not even close to the Grado sound but good in their own right. Still holding onto my 80e though. I like the true open-back sound. Elear is supposed to be open but seems more like a semi-open to me.


----------



## ruhenheiM

DivaFonda said:


> Is that entirely true though? People have said there are indeed differences between each model and the website does too. Driver matching and cable differences that might influence sound. Not to mention the build of the 325e is premium over the others. I have long been tempted to get the 325e even though I'm satisfied with the 80e.


lol. that's the most distinctive difference for sure  and i think it was also a joke. but on cosmetic side. yes it is big difference.the cable,the pad,the headband since the sr325 is basically on premium side, it share the same build quality like higher model. for the sound. i listened sr60,sr80 and sr325i . it is big difference, but then again it was sr325i, compare to other grado models, that headphone is very different kind of beast. although, i'm not gonna lie, other prestige series especially modded one compare to higher model, on first listening, you're going to wonder why would you want to buy higher model but after a while, the differences are there


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> i have no idea about the color description. mmm not sure how to describe it.but it looks like they have a texture.the color looks like chord mojo to me.and since it also looks like a little bit texture,i assume the feel won't be a smooth surface when being touch


Exactly!
The "Flat Black" I used was actually "Flat Wrinkle Black" so it's not smooth, it has texture to it. Tomorrow I'm going to get the correct "Flat Black" and do them over for a smooth finish. This finish is like the Black wrinkle finish on a Harley Davidson Black & Chrome engine.



DivaFonda said:


> The Focal Elear sale drew me in because I never owned true high end before. Not even close to the Grado sound but good in their own right. Still holding onto my 80e though. I like the true open-back sound. Elear is supposed to be open but seems more like a semi-open to me.


Congratulations on the Elear, enjoy them.


----------



## rfan8312

DivaFonda said:


> Is that entirely true though? People have said there are indeed differences between each model and the website does too. Driver matching and cable differences that might influence sound. Not to mention the build of the 325e is premium over the others. I have long been tempted to get the 325e even though I'm satisfied with the 80e.



Well, the cable definitely is larger and just more heavy duty on the 325e, than on the sr60i for instance, but got dang are the sr60i great sounding. I would agree though that there really are differences in the the materials and drivers used between the lower priced Prestige headphones and the higher priced. 

One thing that has baffled me though for two years now, maybe I should know by now, but, When I bought the sr60i, it was my first time hearing the Grado sound, and I bought them used. It made a big impression on me and I completely forgot about other cans for a while. 

I've owned the sr-225i, which I couldn't stand, maybe from improperly driving them? And I own the 325e which only today I learned how to get a good sound out of. Yet, the sr60i has sounded better than both, driven directly off of my smartphone. I guess I didnt understand how to drive these headphones, but somehow the sr60 always sounded better than the rest. I thought it was because they had had more burn in time, since I did by them used. 

I've always felt like I was listening to an as-burned-in-as-can-be sr60i, which left me with a warm, well-balanced, rich and textured mid-range when driven off of a smartphone. 

And, a not quite burned in sr225i that was improperly driven, that gave me an instant headache of a sound signature, when driven off of smartphone. And, a not quite burned in 325e that did have some extra bass and body to the sound yet not as impressive a sound signature when driven from a smartphone. 

Sorry for babbling, but do you have a set of headphones that you own or have heard that beats the Grado sound, or a Grado that you think had near TOTL sound for you?


----------



## DavidA

rfan8312 said:


> Well, the cable definitely is larger and just more heavy duty on the 325e, than on the sr60i for instance, but got dang are the sr60i great sounding. I would agree though that there really are differences in the the materials and drivers used between the lower priced Prestige headphones and the higher priced.
> 
> One thing that has baffled me though for two years now, maybe I should know by now, but, When I bought the sr60i, it was my first time hearing the Grado sound, and I bought them used. It made a big impression on me and I completely forgot about other cans for a while.
> 
> ...



I got a used SR60i and liked the sound but got it mainly to practice modding before trying to mod my SR225e.  While I really liked the SR225e stock after doing some mods it took them to another level which in some ways sounds better than my stock RS2e, mainly due to the better low end and being slightly less bright with some tracks.  I've also had 2 different SR225i of which I removed the drivers from one and placed them in wood cups and did the same mods that I did to my SR225e, a great sounding headphone and much better balanced FR than most of the SR series, these have been sold due to wanting to try some of the alternative drivers from Nhoord, Symphones and Elleven Acoustica which I've found to provide much better value and sound over most headphones based on what I like/prefer so YMMV.  FWIW, most of those that have heard these alternative drivers like them a lot and find them a better choice due to not needing an amp to drive them. 

The RS2e has TOTL sound to me but I'd say my Ypsilon G1 and Nhoord prototype are even better and some who have heard the Nhoord prototype say its close to or equals the PS1000 for 1/4 to 1/3 the price, the only issue for most is these are DIY builds.  I like the Ypsilon G1 a little more than the Nhoord prototype due to the cleaner bass that seems to go a bit lower and highs that are very smooth and extended and to me better than the RS2e.


----------



## rfan8312 (Sep 25, 2017)

Lol wow now I wish I hadn't promised my 225i's to the store I'd bought them at. If they for any reason they don't take them I will start practicing simple mods. Modding sounds like a much more fulfilling way to get the sound you are looking for. I will look into those alternative drivers you mentioned the Nhoord, Symphones and Elleven Acoustica.

You mentioned you placed the driver of a 225i into wood cups. Did you have to make those wood cups? Using the alternative drivers sounds great if, like you say, it eliminates the need to amp the headphones.

You also mentioned that your prototypes have been called close or equal to the PS1000 at 1/3 the cost. That sounds very interesting. I will definitely begin learning about modding soon. Sounds fun and afterwards you have something to show for it that you can use everyday.




DavidA said:


> I got a used SR60i and liked the sound but got it mainly to practice modding before trying to mod my SR225e.  While I really liked the SR225e stock after doing some mods it took them to another level which in some ways sounds better than my stock RS2e, mainly due to the better low end and being slightly less bright with some tracks.  I've also had 2 different SR225i of which I removed the drivers from one and placed them in wood cups and did the same mods that I did to my SR225e, a great sounding headphone and much better balanced FR than most of the SR series, these have been sold due to wanting to try some of the alternative drivers from Nhoord, Symphones and Elleven Acoustica which I've found to provide much better value and sound over most headphones based on what I like/prefer so YMMV.  FWIW, most of those that have heard these alternative drivers like them a lot and find them a better choice due to not needing an amp to drive them.
> 
> The RS2e has TOTL sound to me but I'd say my Ypsilon G1 and Nhoord prototype are even better and some who have heard the Nhoord prototype say its close to or equals the PS1000 for 1/4 to 1/3 the price, the only issue for most is these are DIY builds.  I like the Ypsilon G1 a little more than the Nhoord prototype due to the cleaner bass that seems to go a bit lower and highs that are very smooth and extended and to me better than the RS2e.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> Exactly!
> The "Flat Black" I used was actually "Flat Wrinkle Black" so it's not smooth, it has texture to it. Tomorrow I'm going to get the correct "Flat Black" and do them over for a smooth finish. This finish is like the Black wrinkle finish on a Harley Davidson Black & Chrome engine.



i see. i was asking that because you wrote it's going to be black and semi glossy finish so i was assuming it's probably going to look like just grado rod block hahaha. did you use paint base/foundation? not sure about the term but you paint for the base first and after that you put layer of your selected color





rfan8312 said:


> Well, the cable definitely is larger and just more heavy duty on the 325e, than on the sr60i for instance, but got dang are the sr60i great sounding. I would agree though that there really are differences in the the materials and drivers used between the lower priced Prestige headphones and the higher priced.
> 
> One thing that has baffled me though for two years now, maybe I should know by now, but, When I bought the sr60i, it was my first time hearing the Grado sound, and I bought them used. It made a big impression on me and I completely forgot about other cans for a while.
> 
> ...



i hate to tell you this. but you need dac/amp for higher model. sr60 sr80.you just plug in wherever you want.it's going to sound great but other models, its either the sound going to be sucks or not that spectacular

modded grado. grado ps1000e to me sounds really great, i prefer ps1000e to other flagships especially in the same price, some have overall better sound but cost much much higher than ps1000e. third party drivers also have very good sound. vintage headphones could sounds great. stax.old school stax like sr-5 gold have similar sounds like grado but with smoother treble, if you like grado sound but can't handle the treble.i think that's the alternative


----------



## DavidA

ruhenheiM said:


> i hate to tell you this. but you need dac/amp for higher model. sr60 sr80.you just plug in wherever you want.it's going to sound great but other models, its either the sound going to be sucks or not that spectacular
> 
> modded grado. grado ps1000e to me sounds really great, i prefer ps1000e to other flagships especially in the same price, some have overall better sound but cost much much higher than ps1000e. third party drivers also have very good sound. vintage headphones could sounds great. stax.old school stax like sr-5 gold have similar sounds like grado but with smoother treble, if you like grado sound but can't handle the treble.i think that's the alternative


I didn't notice that the PS1000i/e and GS1000i/e scaled much when I tried them at a friends house a while back with these amps: Liquid Glass, DarkStar, MHA-100, Red Wine Isabellina, HA-501, V281, and BH Mainline.  To me the HA-501 and G-109 where the best with the PS and GS but the difference / improvement from a Xonar DGx sound card was minimal.  I think with the RS, GS and PS series the DAC is the more important element to getting better sound than the amp due to most Grado's being quite easy to drive properly unlike a HD800, HE6 or HD600/650 which are a little more demanding on amp choices.  YMMV and IMO.


----------



## ruhenheiM

DavidA said:


> I didn't notice that the PS1000i/e and GS1000i/e scaled much when I tried them at a friends house a while back with these amps: Liquid Glass, DarkStar, MHA-100, Red Wine Isabellina, HA-501, V281, and BH Mainline.  To me the HA-501 and G-109 where the best with the PS and GS but the difference / improvement from a Xonar DGx sound card was minimal.  I think with the RS, GS and PS series the DAC is the more important element to getting better sound than the amp due to most Grado's being quite easy to drive properly unlike a HD800, HE6 or HD600/650 which are a little more demanding on amp choices.  YMMV and IMO.



my experience with components are very limited, i only have a few demo with amplifiers and dac and based on that, i don't think it scaled that much because grado have a distinctive sound, so it's more like pairing combination for certain tuning, if the amps fairly neutral with good design circuit, most of the time it just grado with lower distortion, lower noise so it's pretty much same sound. 

i was mentioning that to make comparison between lower end like sr 60 and sr 80 with higher model like rs/gs/ps series. even though they all are have high sensitivity, very easy to drive. could reach a decent volume listening level very easy. the higher model without amp,a decent amp, it's sound dull if plug direct from dap/laptop, the best scenario is it's sound okay but then you wonder why you spend $1500 more for this because the differences are not going to be night and day.when the low end like sr60 sr80. without amp, it's already perform well, with amp,there's some improvement but that's it.it won't take it to another level no matter how well the amplifier are because the sound so well tailored it just going to sound pretty much the same. so IMO amp with higher model is a must because it needs the juice but it won't scaled that much, just like you said you rather spend the money on dac even though this is to me are very forgiving headphone but it scaled better with dac than amp for higher model. for low end i usually just direct, to get better result, spend a little on dac, it help little bit but modding the headphone will give a much better improvement than spending the money to the components. 

but again i do have very limited experience with dac, amp, dap


----------



## DavidA

Hi @ruhenheiM , I understand what you are saying, just wanted to say what I observed / heard when I heard the PS1k and GS1k at a friends house.  I was there to mostly listen to his other gear (HD800/S, T1 gen 1&2, Abyss, HE1K, KEX and a few others) but decided to listen to the Grado's that he had out of curiosity and its when I noticed that due to the relative easy to drive nature of most Grado headphones they didn't scale like the HD800/S and most of the other headphones but none scaled like the HD650, its when I understood what many say the HD650 will scale with great gear.  To me the easy to drive nature of most Grado headphones is what makes them a really good headphone since you really don't have to spend on a amp or DAC but for the GS1k and PS1k I would suggest a DAC and amp if you want to get the most out of them while the RS and SR series really don't need an amp or DAC to get the most out of them.


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> i see. i was asking that because you wrote it's going to be black and semi glossy finish so i was assuming it's probably going to look like just grado rod block hahaha. did you use paint base/foundation? not sure about the term but you paint for the base first and after that you put layer of your selected color


Yes, I did intend for the finish to be like the stock rodblocks, but unfortunately the Flat Black spray paint had the wrong cap on it, and it was actually Flat Wrinkle Black...these will be stripped and painted with Flat Black /Semi-Clear this afternoon for a smooth finish. I must say that the Wrinkle finish does match the cushions well though. And yes, I sprayed the rodbocks with a Gray primer first.


----------



## ruhenheiM

DavidA said:


> Hi @ruhenheiM , I understand what you are saying, just wanted to say what I observed / heard when I heard the PS1k and GS1k at a friends house.  I was there to mostly listen to his other gear (HD800/S, T1 gen 1&2, Abyss, HE1K, KEX and a few others) but decided to listen to the Grado's that he had out of curiosity and its when I noticed that due to the relative easy to drive nature of most Grado headphones they didn't scale like the HD800/S and most of the other headphones but none scaled like the HD650, its when I understood what many say the HD650 will scale with great gear.  To me the easy to drive nature of most Grado headphones is what makes them a really good headphone since you really don't have to spend on a amp or DAC but for the GS1k and PS1k I would suggest a DAC and amp if you want to get the most out of them while the RS and SR series really don't need an amp or DAC to get the most out of them.



hahaha sorry my bad, i was trying to explain it more because i was thinking maybe you misunderstood my first comment. yea i totally agree with your assessment

did you spend enough time with your friend other gear ?  would you mind sharing your impression about those headphones compare to grado? and what is KEX? is it k1000?


----------



## rfan8312

joseph69 said:


> Yes, I did intend for the finish to be like the stock rodblocks, but unfortunately the Flat Black spray paint had the wrong cap on it, and it was actually Flat Wrinkle Black...these will be stripped and painted with Flat Black /Semi-Clear this afternoon for a smooth finish. I must say that the Wrinkle finish does match the cushions well though. And yes, I sprayed the rodbocks with a Gray primer first.



Sorry to hear it. Maybe take lots of pictures first?

I used to help a buddy powder coat parts at his shop. He had a few black colors. The textured blacks that were not glossy were my fav and looked amazing because they weren't such finger print and glare magnets. 

Personally I think what you have there should be one day recreated in that matte black texture. Looks amazing. As does the entire structure and mechanism.


----------



## gazzington

Thanks for all your advice.  I just bought some grado 80s to get a feel for their sound, and if I like it I may upgrade in the future.


----------



## gazzington

what are the worth while mods to do with these headphones?


----------



## ruhenheiM (Sep 25, 2017)

gazzington said:


> what are the worth while mods to do with these headphones?


which version do you get? sr80,sr80i,sr80e?

the simple mods but very effective are change the pad and put the tack it at the magnet

later on if you want you could change the plastic cup to wood and add some vent holes but that's depend on your preference/taste


----------



## rfan8312

Is it true that simply poking holes into the circles under the white/clear cloth lays over the driver will allow the sound to have a slight more touch of low end?


----------



## gazzington

sr80e


----------



## ruhenheiM

rfan8312 said:


> Is it true that simply poking holes into the circles under the white/clear cloth lays over the driver will allow the sound to have a slight more touch of low end?



yes. at the back side of the the driver, at the magnet side.there is a felt type material to protect the diaphragm. you could vent a holes into it. to add more air flow to the other side also help the driver breath well so less air pressure/compression and the result you get more and clearer bass, some higher models have this vent holes up to 4 holes. beyond that the bass became bloated

with sr80e you could try change the pad to bowl pad or flat pad or some generic pad. i think the sr80e already have tack it on the magnet. not sure about the vent holes,i forgot did grado already added 2 holes or not on sr80e.


----------



## rfan8312

ruhenheiM said:


> yes. at the back side of the the driver, at the magnet side.there is a felt type material to protect the diaphragm. you could vent a holes into it. to add more air flow to the other side also help the driver breath well so less air pressure/compression and the result you get more and clearer bass, some higher models have this vent holes up to 4 holes. beyond that the bass became bloated
> 
> with sr80e you could try change the pad to bowl pad or flat pad or some generic pad. i think the sr80e already have tack it on the magnet. not sure about the vent holes,i forgot did grado already added 2 holes or not on sr80e.



Thank you!


----------



## DavidA

ruhenheiM said:


> hahaha sorry my bad, i was trying to explain it more because i was thinking maybe you misunderstood my first comment. yea i totally agree with your assessment
> 
> did you spend enough time with your friend other gear ?  would you mind sharing your impression about those headphones compare to grado? and what is KEX? is it k1000?


No problem, and I did enjoy the gear that my friend has, most of it would be only in my dreams however.  The headphones that I tried  over a one week period: HD800/S, HD700, HD650, T1 gen 1 and 2, Abyss 1266, HE-1000v1, HE-X (not KEX, sorry typo), LCD-3f, LCD-2.2, LCD-X, Ether and Ether C, TH-600 and 900, SR009, SR007mk2, SR-507, L-700, HE560, HE400i, HE6, Ultrasone Editon 8 Julia and 10, GS1000i/e, PS1000e, PS500e, RS2e, RS1e (original bad version) and ESP950.  My impressions of the Grado GS1000e and PS1000e were that they have the family sound but are much more detailed and better balanced from highs to lows over the SR series but there was not much of an improvement from the RS2e and PS500e to me but since I didn't spend much time with them I wouldn't consider my impressions set in stone and might change if I spent more time with them.  The biggest disappointment was the HE-1000v1, it was just so bland and didn't get my feet tapping while the HE-X was impressive for being able to sound quite good from a phone.  Edition 8 Julia was one of the most beautiful headphones I've seen, to bad the sound didn't live up to the looks, sort of like the WA7d that I had a few years ago, all show and no go.  If you are a fan of classical then one of the best is the SR009, I was spending so much time with them that my friend gave me his spare one.  These days I've been playing around with the alternative drivers from Nhoord, Symphones and Elleven Acoustica and as you noted they are a really good value and I feel that they have a more appealing sound to a broader audience (non-audiophile) than most Grado headphones based on what I have seen when friends and family are over to listen and all like the alternative drivers better than the RS2e due to the better balanced over all FR.



gazzington said:


> what are the worth while mods to do with these headphones?


Before doing mods think about what you would like changed from the stock sound of the SR80, this way you can get recommendations on mods that will tune the sound to your liking.  You might also want to check this thread:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/post-your-grado-mods.119314/
and this one:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sr60-mod-part-ii.560806/


----------



## DavidA

rfan8312 said:


> Is it true that simply poking holes into the circles under the white/clear cloth lays over the driver will allow the sound to have a slight more touch of low end?


To add to what @ruhenheiM wrote, the "e" series SR have 2 vent holes opened from the factory, I wouldn't suggest opening more than 2 additional vent holes since the bass will get bloated and muddy without doing some damping in the cups (dynamat) and back of the driver magnet (dynamat or sorbothane).  I suggest you look at the above post where I have the two threads that talk about mods.


----------



## rfan8312

DavidA said:


> No problem, and I did enjoy the gear that my friend has, most of it would be only in my dreams however.  The headphones that I tried  over a one week period: HD800/S, HD700, HD650, T1 gen 1 and 2, Abyss 1266, HE-1000v1, HE-X (not KEX, sorry typo), LCD-3f, LCD-2.2, LCD-X, Ether and Ether C, TH-600 and 900, SR009, SR007mk2, SR-507, L-700, HE560, HE400i, HE6, Ultrasone Editon 8 Julia and 10, GS1000i/e, PS1000e, PS500e, RS2e, RS1e (original bad version) and ESP950.  My impressions of the Grado GS1000e and PS1000e were that they have the family sound but are much more detailed and better balanced from highs to lows over the SR series but there was not much of an improvement from the RS2e and PS500e to me but since I didn't spend much time with them I wouldn't consider my impressions set in stone and might change if I spent more time with them.  The biggest disappointment was the HE-1000v1, it was just so bland and didn't get my feet tapping while the HE-X was impressive for being able to sound quite good from a phone.  Edition 8 Julia was one of the most beautiful headphones I've seen, to bad the sound didn't live up to the looks, sort of like the WA7d that I had a few years ago, all show and no go.  If you are a fan of classical then one of the best is the SR009, I was spending so much time with them that my friend gave me his spare one.  These days I've been playing around with the alternative drivers from Nhoord, Symphones and Elleven Acoustica and as you noted they are a really good value and I feel that they have a more appealing sound to a broader audience (non-audiophile) than most Grado headphones based on what I have seen when friends and family are over to listen and all like the alternative drivers better than the RS2e due to the better balanced over all FR.
> 
> 
> Before doing mods think about what you would like changed from the stock sound of the SR80, this way you can get recommendations on mods that will tune the sound to your liking.  You might also want to check this thread:
> ...


Ok great
 Thank you for the links. If I will be able to successfully make a mod I will be over the moon lol.


----------



## ruhenheiM

DavidA said:


> No problem, and I did enjoy the gear that my friend has, most of it would be only in my dreams however.  The headphones that I tried  over a one week period: HD800/S, HD700, HD650, T1 gen 1 and 2, Abyss 1266, HE-1000v1, HE-X (not KEX, sorry typo), LCD-3f, LCD-2.2, LCD-X, Ether and Ether C, TH-600 and 900, SR009, SR007mk2, SR-507, L-700, HE560, HE400i, HE6, Ultrasone Editon 8 Julia and 10, GS1000i/e, PS1000e, PS500e, RS2e, RS1e (original bad version) and ESP950.  My impressions of the Grado GS1000e and PS1000e were that they have the family sound but are much more detailed and better balanced from highs to lows over the SR series but there was not much of an improvement from the RS2e and PS500e to me but since I didn't spend much time with them I wouldn't consider my impressions set in stone and might change if I spent more time with them.  The biggest disappointment was the HE-1000v1, it was just so bland and didn't get my feet tapping while the HE-X was impressive for being able to sound quite good from a phone.  Edition 8 Julia was one of the most beautiful headphones I've seen, to bad the sound didn't live up to the looks, sort of like the WA7d that I had a few years ago, all show and no go.  If you are a fan of classical then one of the best is the SR009, I was spending so much time with them that my friend gave me his spare one.  These days I've been playing around with the alternative drivers from Nhoord, Symphones and Elleven Acoustica and as you noted they are a really good value and I feel that they have a more appealing sound to a broader audience (non-audiophile) than most Grado headphones based on what I have seen when friends and family are over to listen and all like the alternative drivers better than the RS2e due to the better balanced over all FR.



that's interesting, you could compare a lot of top of the lines headphones there hahaha

really...that's quite opposite for me.i like the he1000v1, when i tried he-x i was very disappointed. maybe the quality control still a problem in hifiman. how about the abyss? did you try it?

i only have tried one drivers from symphones and they are really good,very great value although not necessarily a grado sound but it's close, it sure does have a smoother treble compare to grado. and i agree with you, it is more appealing to broader audience


----------



## ruthieandjohn

@DavidA , what did you think of the Ultrasone Edition 10 as compared with those other headphones, e.g. the Edition 8?


----------



## tlainhart (Sep 25, 2017)

Deleted


----------



## joseph69

rfan8312 said:


> Sorry to hear it. Maybe take lots of pictures first?
> 
> I used to help a buddy powder coat parts at his shop. He had a few black colors. The textured blacks that were not glossy were my fav and looked amazing because they weren't such finger print and glare magnets.
> 
> Personally I think what you have there should be one day recreated in that matte black texture. Looks amazing. As does the entire structure and mechanism.


Thank you.
I wasn't sure if I wanted to change the finish, but I already painted them and their drying. I'll post some photos after I assemble them.


----------



## DavidA

ruthieandjohn said:


> @DavidA , what did you think of the Ultrasone Edition 10 as compared with those other headphones, e.g. the Edition 8?


The Ultrasone Edition 10 was an interesting headphone but it was not a sound signature that I liked as soon as I put them on so I didn't spend much time with them but what stood out was the bass seemed a bit lite, sort of like some of the E-Stats and the treble was a bit harsh.  The Edition 8 Julia while one of the most beautiful crafted headphones I've ever seen but the bass was a bit muddy and it lacked any sparkle in the highs to me.  For sound I'd take the RS2e and PS500e over the Edition 8 and 10 any day since they are both more my preferred sound but if I had money growing on trees I'd get the Edition 8 and 10 along with a WA7d to have on my desk since these are works of art.

sorry for going a bit off topic here.


----------



## clundbe

Hi. I'm thinking of going down the tube amp road for my Grados. Any suggestions for an amp that will make the headphones glow more? Thanks.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig (Sep 27, 2017)

clundbe said:


> Hi. I'm thinking of going down the tube amp road for my Grados. Any suggestions for an amp that will make the headphones glow more? Thanks.


Weird!! I just came to this tread to say how much I am enjoying the Elemental Watson with the Grado RS2! Its a tube hybrid but it adds just a bit of warmth to the chain but keeps the nice cymbal crashes and highs that I look for with Grado. I'll snap a pic of the combo when I clean up my "Work station" Edit: I should clean off the slight dust on top of the cover but whatever ha

 
I also want to know what other tube amps work well with Grado! I feel like they lend them self well to tubes in general.


----------



## Astral Abyss

clundbe said:


> Hi. I'm thinking of going down the tube amp road for my Grados. Any suggestions for an amp that will make the headphones glow more? Thanks.





MTMECraig said:


> Weird!! I just came to this tread to say how much I am enjoying the Elemental Watson with the Grado RS2! Its a tube hybrid but it adds just a bit of warmth to the chain but keeps the nice cymbal crashes and highs that I look for with Grado. I'll snap a pic of the combo when I clean up my "Work station"
> 
> I also want to know what other tube amps work well with Grado! I feel like they lend them self well to tubes in general.



The Garage1217 amps do well with all my Grados.  I have the Ember 2, and am thinking about trying out the Solstice since it has a lower gain and should provide a lower noise floor.  I love that I can roll tons of different tubes in the Ember to get that perfect sound, including 6SN7s.

http://www.garage1217.com/garage1217_diy_tube_headphone_amplifiers_005.htm

If I had to live with one amp though, it would be an Ampsandsound, and in my case, the Leeloo.  It's got waaaay more power than the 1Watt it lists at 32ohms and literally zero background noise.  It easily drives my LCD-2.2f and Ori as well, at like 8'oclock on the volume knob.  I've never heard my LCD-2 sound as good as it does on Leeloo.  This amp has more punch, detail, and finesse than even my Ragnarok can muster.  It's expensive though, but something to consider if you're going after the ultimate amp.  As a bonus, the EL84/6BQ5/7189 and 12AX7/12AT7/5751 tubes the Leeloo uses are relatively easy to find and not terribly expensive.  I'm using some Russian 6P14P-EVs (7189 equivalent) that add some extra bass punch, clear mids and slightly recessed highs that I picked up for $25 for the pair on Ebay. 

http://ampsandsound.com/products/headphone-amps/leeloo/


----------



## joseph69

I find my Grados play nicely with my WA6.


----------



## ruhenheiM

quick question for you who using tube amp, have you replace your tubes? how long their life span is? let's say you listened through them about 4 hours a day. and is there any sign showing when the tube life almost over? thanks


----------



## Astral Abyss

joseph69 said:


> I find my Grados play nicely with my WA6.



I've always wanted to try a Woo Audio amp.  WA6 seems like the sweet spot before the prices skyrocket.


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> quick question for you who using tube amp, have you replace your tubes? how long their life span is? let's say you listened through them about 4 hours a day. and is there any sign showing when the tube life almost over? thanks


Fortunately I've never had a tube fail on me due to usage. Also, I posted the same question a long time ago regarding signs of a tube that is going to fail, or do they just completely fail in a couple of Woo Amp threads but I never got a reply.
I'd say I'm very fortunate that I haven't found this out for myself, though!


----------



## joseph69

Astral Abyss said:


> I've always wanted to try a Woo Audio amp.  WA6 seems like the sweet spot before the prices skyrocket.


Definitely was the sweet spot for me. I don't know if you recall, but I had sold my first WA6 to buy the WA6-SE and quickly regretted it due the limitations for tube rolling compared to the WA6. I sold the SE immediately and bought another WA6.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> Fortunately I've never had a tube fail on me due to usage. Also, I posted the same question a long time ago regarding signs of a tube that is going to fail, or do they just completely fail in a couple of Woo Amp threads but I never got a reply.
> I'd say I'm very fortunate that I haven't found this out for myself, though!



did you use it frequently? how long have you have it?

i still have this one thing stop me going for tube  i don't think i'm going to fancy myself replacing tubes every so often if that's going to be the case


----------



## Lavakugel

Astral Abyss said:


> I've always wanted to try a Woo Audio amp.  WA6 seems like the sweet spot before the prices skyrocket.



Hi Astral Abyss

You own both GH1 and GH2. Is it worth getting GH2 additional to GH1?

Thanks!


----------



## Astral Abyss

Lavakugel said:


> Hi Astral Abyss
> 
> You own both GH1 and GH2. Is it worth getting GH2 additional to GH1?
> 
> Thanks!



That's a tough question.  

GH1 has the more traditional Grado sound, which you're obviously familiar with since you own them.  What can you expect to be different if you buy the GH2?  Deeper, more present bass, quite unusual for a Grado, at the expense of being less clear, but not muddy.  That's the main thing you're going to notice.  It's not really subtle.  After you acclimate to the new bass, you'll notice less emphasis on treble, which means it loses a little of the Grado sparkle.  As a result, I feel there's slightly more emphasis on the mids.  I pick out vocals and individual instruments better on the GH1 but there's more cohesion of all the instruments as a whole on the GH2.  It's probably due to it's warmer sound.

Are those differences enough for you to want to spend the money to own both?  You'll have to decide that.


----------



## rfan8312

Kind of a random post here but I did get to hear the GS1000e yesterday and the RS2e. Both were just incredible. I didn't have a good source to listen so the GS1000e had no chance to scale, and so actually I got to hear a little more of what the RS2e can do because I thought it had a little better chance when playing just off of my smartphone. And they sounded better than I even hoped. I vow to get the RS2e next.

I auditioned a few tracks, no vocals. Just tracks with musicians that were able to find breathtaking tones for notes they play. And they sounded better than I could have hoped. 

Would anyone be interested in checking these 4 tracks on their gear and offering any thoughts? If not no problem. Here are the tracks.


Grails - All the colors of the dark
>I can't believe how this sounded.

Aluk Todolo & Der Blutharsch - A Collaboration IV
>Amazing song concept I'm from a group from France collaborating with a group from Austria. It's an album they made together called The Infinite Church of The Leading Hand

Jazz Pistols Live - Three On The Floor
>I think this is the best live recording of any kind d that I've heard. On the RS2e the bass lines were completely separated. You could focus on just those if u wanted. Every instrument had complete separation and the drum solo at the last two minutes stole the show imo.

Zu - Carbon
>An italian band making a sort of heavy jazz rock with only bass drums and a large saxophone playing low notes. The entire album Carboniferous is a masterpiece that spawned an entire genre of music in Italy. One of the most well recorded albums I've heard.  With low end on the RS2e without the least but of bloat. And sounds and notes had real texture they sounded like objects in motion. 


If it's not ok to post song suggestions in this thread I wont do it. I just wondered if anyone else would want to hear these creatures of sound coming out of their high end gear.


----------



## ruhenheiM

@rfan8312 
i'll try to check it at weekend. it's all right. you could post song, if you could find the youtube link that would be even better. i think most of us here are music lover, we like good music so if there are some new songs we haven't heard and it's a good music, we would be delighted actually, finding good music is like finding hidden gem in this current days IMO


----------



## whirlwind

ruhenheiM said:


> quick question for you who using tube amp, have you replace your tubes? how long their life span is? let's say you listened through them about 4 hours a day. and is there any sign showing when the tube life almost over? thanks



Most tubes will be good for around 2500 hours if they are new when you get them....there are 10,000 hour tubes also.

The EL3N tube amp that I have , those tubes are 10,000 hour tubes.

Of course they may not last that long, as any tube could go bad at any time, but quite honestly, they last a long time.

When a tube goes bad it could go silent in one channel of the amp, or it could get unreasonably noisy...or  make weird sounds.

I have always used tubes and in all of the time I have probably had less than 10 tubes go bad...i have pitched a few because of noise, though.

The tubes in the top amp are 10,000 hour tubes...the tubes with the red bottoms. Tubes are far more dependable than people give them credit for


----------



## ruhenheiM

whirlwind said:


> Most tubes will be good for around 2500 hours if they are new when you get them....there are 10,000 hour tubes also.
> 
> The EL3N tube amp that I have , those tubes are 10,000 hour tubes.
> 
> ...




hahaha i see.thanks for your information. so with good tubes also good care and normal listening time, is it safe to say it would probably need to be replace in 5 years? or is it just too optimistic...

are there any precaution with tube amps? like maybe dust or temperature something like that?


----------



## whirlwind

I would say if you listen 4 hours a day, everyday...2500 hour tubes could last you around two years....10,000 hour tubes would last 4 times as long , at least supposedly.

You do have to be more careful with tube amps than you would with SS amps

I always start my amp up first, then plug in my headphones...and when shutting down, unplug my headphones then power down my amp.

I also never leave my amp unattended for very long , because if a tube would happen to arc or something, you are not there to power down quickly....this is just me, i am probably over cautious.  My amps are designed to blow a fuse before hurting my amp.

Heat can be an issue, but some tubes run very hot and some tubes don't.....some you don't want to lay you finger on for long  

I would say if you are interested in trying....give them a go...I am biased, but tubes always win out with me.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Sep 27, 2017)

thanks! i will give it a try not sure about owning them though

i was very interested when i first saw the old little tube amp...man i really forget the name, the schematic was on headwize something about jd limited edition with green chasis. and then saw rsa raptor, zana deux stuff like that. my first thought with all that was that's really cool looking gears. then i looked at the price and did read few things, and read some precautions which i already forgot by now and since i'm lazy, i was like maybe this is not for me. but to this day tube amp still haunt me


i remember it!!!!!
earmaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## joseph69 (Sep 27, 2017)

ruhenheiM said:


> did you use it frequently? how long have you have it?


I would say I used my WA6 frequently for +/-3yrs but also rolled different tubes as well. I haven't really used the same tubes for a long period of time so I know this isn't much help for you, but @whirlwind has already given you some good input!.



whirlwind said:


> I always start my amp up first, then plug in my headphones...and when shutting down, unplug my headphones then power down my amp.


 Woo states not to power their amps up without the headphones plugged in, so I guess it all depends on the amps design.


----------



## DavidA

@ruhenheiM, like the others I also prefer a tube amp for most of my Grado and other headphones but my tube amps (Project Ember, Lyr2 and BH Crack) are not as high end as some of the others like the Leeloo, WA6 and especially the custom Glenn amps.  I've had only one tube go bad in the last 4 years, just started to sound fuzzy, I think most tubes seem to last quite long but I'll probably never really know since I rotate my tubes once a month and have 28 pairs for my Lyr2, 63 driver tubes for the BH Crack and Ember, 24 power tubes for the BH Crack.

One thing I've been told was to limit the off-on cycles, something to do with the heating and cooling cycle which causes the most ware.  So my normal day is to turn on the amps when I want to listen and turn them off when going to sleep but these days I might not use any of the tube amps since the RS2e, SR225e, Nhoord and Ypsilon headphones are so efficient and sound great from the headphone jack of my computer.

@whirlwind, I also let my amps warm up before plugging in headphones and remove them before shutting down.  I also always turn the volume down before plugging or in-plugging any headphone.


----------



## joseph69 (Sep 27, 2017)

.


----------



## whirlwind

ruhenheiM said:


> thanks! i will give it a try not sure about owning them though
> 
> i was very interested when i first saw the old little tube amp...man i really forget the name, the schematic was on headwize something about jd limited edition with green chasis. and then saw rsa raptor, zana deux stuff like that. my first thought with all that was that's really cool looking gears. then i looked at the price and did read few things, and read some precautions which i already forgot by now and since i'm lazy, i was like maybe this is not for me. but to this day tube amp still haunt me
> 
> ...



I have never seen this little amp before, but it does look very interesting.


----------



## ruhenheiM

thanks for your input guys!
@joseph69 @whirlwind @DavidA 



whirlwind said:


> I have never seen this little amp before, but it does look very interesting.


if i'm not mistaken the design was based from morgan jones mini tube headphone amplifier


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I just posted a review of the Grado PS2000e headphones *here*.

Here is the summary of results (yeah, I know... my summary is longer than many folks' reviews... sorry!)

I compared the Grado PS2000e as part of three trios of headphones: the closely related PS1000e and PS1000, the premium HiFiMAN HE1000 and Sennheiser HD800, and my personal favorite Grados, the GS1000i and the RS2e. I compared in a micro way and a macro way: 1) the micro way -- for each trio of headphones (e.g., PS2000e, PS1000e, PS1000), I ranked each headphone in a "1st place, 2nd place, 3rd place" manner for each of 10 acoustic features (e.g., transparency, sound stage, etc.), and 2) the macro way -- for each trio of headphones, I used five passages of music that have long been exciting to me to hear on (any) headphones, and I determined which headphone rendered each piece the most exciting, and why.

Here is what I found:

The Grado PS2000e was outscored on the 10 acoustic features in the (PS2000e/PS1000e/PS1000) comparison by the PS1000;
The Grado PS2000e scored the highest in "excitement" across the five music selections, despite not winning on the above acoustic feature comparison;
The Grado PS2000e scored slightly (and insignificantly) behind the HiFiMAN HE1000 and a bit more behind the Sennheiser HD800 on the 10 acoustic features (PS2000e/HE1000/HD800);
The Grado PS2000e scored highest on two of the first four of the exciting music passages as the most exciting headphone of (PS2000e/HE1000/HD800);
For another listener, the Grado PS2000e scored 3rd out of five on a fifth exciting music passage;
The Grado PS2000e was outscored significantly on the 10-feature acoustic test by my two overall favorite Grado headphones, the GS1000i and the RS2e;
The Grado PS2000e was significantly outscored on "listening excitement" by my two overall favorite headphones, the GS1000i and the RS2e.
After gathering the above data, I was listening to the PS2000e with a Joseph Grado HPA-1 amp (not used in the testing), and the headphone was suddenly even more exciting than my GS1000i and RS2e!
In short, the Grado PS2000e has a most engaging soundstage -- not necessarily bigger, but perhaps more layered with depth as well as breadth. I would often ponder that soundstage after listening, even at 4:00 am, trying to understand its attractiveness. It also has a taut bass, free from blooming. These two factors often account for its win in comparisons to other headphones. Its trebles are just a bit muted as compared to other Grados and its taut bass is not quite as viscerally rattling as others, sometimes causing it to lose, particularly on the excitement factor.

There is something special about the PS2000e, and I struggle to put my finger on it. Like the smoked metal of its earcups, the PS2000e sound is enigmatic. After completing all measurements, I am wearing them listening as I write this, and there is a magic that persists and that escapes my comparisons. I put on the PS1000e and it is not there, though it returns, at least in part, for the GS1000i.


----------



## ruhenheiM

https://audio-head.com/the-weekly-update-mcintosh-goes-portable-rocky-mountain-soars-into-view/


----------



## gregorya (Sep 28, 2017)

ruthieandjohn said:


> I just posted a review of the Grado PS2000e headphones *here*.
> 
> Here is the summary of results (yeah, I know... my summary is longer than many folks' reviews... sorry!)
> 
> ...



Is there a possibility that the performance/scores might be influenced by the fact the other headphones (at least your favourite Grados) are, potentially, considerably more broken in?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

gregorya said:


> Is there a possibility that the performance/scores might be influenced by the fact the other headphones (at least your favourite Grados) are, potentially, considerably more broken in?


That is a sage observation.  However, I think I spent at least 20 hours listening to the PS2000e, and five folks had them on the tour before I did, so I would guess that they had at least 70 - 100 hours of use before I got them.


----------



## George Taylor (Sep 28, 2017)

DavidA said:


> A little late here but I'd have to agree with @Jazmanaut about doing some mods to the SR225e.  While I didn't open any vent holes I did add dynamat in the cups, felt disk on the back of the button and sorbothane on the back of the driver which changed the 225e quite a bit, better than the PS500e and in some ways better than a RS2e.
> 
> If you want a more laid back sound but still keeping it close to the Grado sound then look at a Nhoord Red V2 driver, fairly close in sound to the SR225e but with better bass and smoother highs to many that have heard them.


So, I'll be the first to admit I am not handy. Mainly I don't have the patience for it. And when that runs out I tend to throw and break things, so that leads to me announcing I bought RS2e's off of eBay this week. Got them for under $400, so that part worked out well. Just opened them up and am listening to them for the first time right now. And right away I'll be getting new pads, cause whoever had em before me smoked. Hopefully changing them will be enough to lose the smell. Might just try those cheap G pads I got for now on em. Anyway, loving the sound so far. Listening to Radiohead/The Bends and it sounds fantastic.

Edit, just remembered back to previous posts, washed the pads lightly with hand soap. Will let them dry over night and see how they smell tomorrow.


----------



## tnmike1

George Taylor said:


> So, I'll be the first to admit I am not handy. Mainly I don't have the patience for it. And when that runs out I tend to throw and break things, so that leads to me announcing I bought RS2e's off of eBay this week. Got them for under $400, so that part worked out well. Just opened them up and am listening to them for the first time right now. And right away I'll be getting new pads, cause whoever had em before me smoked. Hopefully changing them will be enough to lose the smell. Might just try those cheap G pads I got for now on em. Anyway, loving the sound so far. Listening to Radiohead/The Bends and it sounds fantastic.
> 
> Edit, just remembered back to previous posts, washed the pads lightly with hand soap. Will let them dry over night and see how they smell tomorrow.



I was bidding against you on that one. Good for you on the win


----------



## Jazmanaut

Good call! Try to put them on microwave oven, or other sealed place, with cup of winegar for a day or so.
Winegar sucks somehow smell away.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Jazmanaut said:


> Good call! Try to put them on microwave oven, or other sealed place, with cup of winegar for a day or so.
> Winegar sucks somehow smell away.


careful though, it could affected the foam texture.do you know how long the previous owner have the headphone?


----------



## George Taylor

ruhenheiM said:


> careful though, it could affected the foam texture.do you know how long the previous owner have the headphone?


Not long, I believe. After my last post gave them the sniff test. Still smokey. So did it again with slightly stronger cleaner and this time the water I got out of them was dirty looking. And they smell better. I think one more go around will finish them.


----------



## George Taylor

tnmike1 said:


> I was bidding against you on that one. Good for you on the win


Don't think these were those ones. I made a offer on these, didn't really bid on them per se.


----------



## Jazmanaut (Sep 29, 2017)

Jazmanaut said:


> Good call! Try to put them on microwave oven, or other sealed place, with cup of winegar for a day or so.
> Winegar sucks somehow smell away.



Maybe i must be more spesific!!! 
Dont put anything IN the winegar. Fumes will do the trick. And do not turn that oven on!!!


----------



## Oteil

Got a pair of Grados that had a very strong smoke odor, time is the great equalizer. Just give it time....it will go away. I think after about a month or so the smell was completely gone. It was extremely strong when I first got them and I thought it would never go away but it did.


----------



## gregorya

George Taylor said:


> Not long, I believe. After my last post gave them the sniff test. Still smokey. So did it again with slightly stronger cleaner and this time the water I got out of them was dirty looking. And they smell better. I think one more go around will finish them.



Get a cat to pee on them... trust me, you won't notice the smoke any more... 

Congrats on the new RS2e!


----------



## cathee

Grado fanatics - 

Recently picked up two pairs of older SR80s from a yard sale. I was wondering if anyone can shed some light on why one of them has a 1/4 jack and one of them has an 1/8 jack? 







Thanks in advance.


----------



## ruhenheiM

could you took a drivers photo? i think on the 1/4 jack you have the older version.the headband looks different i think it got the real stitching and also no dot at the gimbal. but it also possible previous owner recable it with higher model grado cable


----------



## George Taylor

One major listening difference between the 225e's and the RS2e's is the amount of bass in the later. I use the iFi Micro Black Label, and with the 225s I usually have the bass boost switched on. No need for that with the RS2's. Which leads me to wonder, what the heck are people talking about when they say Grados have no bass? Now, like I said, I prefer the bass boost for my 225's, but I can still hear some bass without. I realize they may not sub bass like the TH900s. But not many cans do. Maybe it's the music I listen to, no EDM or rap. I can understand the whole love/hate thing with the "Grado sound", because they don't really sound like much of anything else out there. But why make up things about that sound signature? Just call it what it is and move on if you don't like it.


----------



## BobG55 (Sep 30, 2017)

Thought I'd share my latest Grado experience with y'all.

   About a month or so ago I bought a pair of PS1000 w/ the dull aluminum finish (the original PS1000 not the "e" model which I owned last year). I'd read all of the reviews I could find on this headphone and I didn't find a single one that was negative.  The guy I bought them from was the original owner and has taken very good care of them.   He kept them in a Pelican 1400 case which came with the PS1000.  We bargained on the price and I got them for $800.00 CDN s&h included.  So I also bought a new pair of Grado official G-Cush from High End Audio Exchange located in Kingston, Ontario.  So they cost me $860 CDN total.

   These headphones are exquisite.  I'm not going to go into a sound description because I'm not very good at that.  Let me just say that I've owned more expensive (retail price) headphones including another pair that I own right now and, except for the latter one I just mentioned, all those other ones are gone.  The PS1000 just does everything right.  It's so clean, clear, crisp, fast, with good bass and contrary to it's reputation of upper bass leaking into the lower mids, well so far I haven't found that to be the case or I'm willing to admit that maybe I'm unable to recognize it if it does. Overall the sound is balanced with all instruments, voices & transient sound clearly separate from one another without any distortion.  My amp of preference is an old Crown D-75 studio amplifier that I've had refurbished and the reproduction this combo gives music that I've listened to for years is simply astonishing.

   Of all the headphones from different price ranges that I've owned over the years the only two that I've always kept so far have been the HD600 & HD650.  It looks like the PS1000 is going to be the third pair that will stay with me.  I also got a great bargain on a pair of Focal Utopia (no, not the Sept. offer from different retailers) from a seller who needed a certain amount of money quickly and I got them for much less than he was asking.  They are also an outstanding headphone but I'm enjoying the PS1000 just as much and been listening to them just as much over for the last month or so.

BTW for those of you reading this may I ask a for a moment of silence in memory of my wallet which has taken a fatal beating.  But I couldn't pass up these two deals, especially the PS1000 which I purchased after the Utopia which means I was already broke when I did.

No regrets.


----------



## gazzington

Well I only bought grado 80e the other day and really liked them. My friend sold me his virtually unused grado 325e. Wow is all I can say. I love them. Listening to some darkthrone this morning and it's almost a live sound. I think I can sell some other headphones. Not sure what ear cups would be best for these though.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Sep 30, 2017)

George Taylor said:


> One major listening difference between the 225e's and the RS2e's is the amount of bass in the later. I use the iFi Micro Black Label, and with the 225s I usually have the bass boost switched on. No need for that with the RS2's. Which leads me to wonder, what the heck are people talking about when they say Grados have no bass? Now, like I said, I prefer the bass boost for my 225's, but I can still hear some bass without. I realize they may not sub bass like the TH900s. But not many cans do. Maybe it's the music I listen to, no EDM or rap. I can understand the whole love/hate thing with the "Grado sound", because they don't really sound like much of anything else out there. But why make up things about that sound signature? Just call it what it is and move on if you don't like it.



because the bass not reach that deep, the bass slam is decent , to me is not a deal breaker because like you said nothing out there sound like grado

@BobG55
sorry for your loss but to be fair it was a bargain, you've done your best to save his life, there is nothing left you can do. your wallet has done a good deed, may he rest in peace.


----------



## ruhenheiM

rfan8312 said:


> Kind of a random post here but I did get to hear the GS1000e yesterday and the RS2e. Both were just incredible. I didn't have a good source to listen so the GS1000e had no chance to scale, and so actually I got to hear a little more of what the RS2e can do because I thought it had a little better chance when playing just off of my smartphone. And they sounded better than I even hoped. I vow to get the RS2e next.
> 
> I auditioned a few tracks, no vocals. Just tracks with musicians that were able to find breathtaking tones for notes they play. And they sounded better than I could have hoped.
> 
> ...




i just listened to those 4 tunes. i need to mention a few things, 

1. i didn't read your commends about each song because i want to get the excitement feeling when i hear a song for a first time
2. i just recovered from flu. 4 days i didn't listen to any songs, i can't use my gears,my head was spinning and head ache was bad
3. i found the files on youtube so not a high-res files but it's easier way for me to check the tunes
4. i just listen through ps1000e just to check the tune, not comparing with other grado model so can't make comparison how sound differ from other model.sorry


Aluk Todolo & Der Blutharsch - A Collaboration IV
nice sound, a lot of repetition though but it's interesting sound,a nice tune for sure,those guitar notes kinda stuck in my head. sounded little bit compressed but maybe it's the files

Grails - All the colors of the dark
interesting track. i also think this is better recording from aluk todolo maybe because it's more dynamic.not sure

Jazz Pistols Live - Three On The Floor
this one.i have to say is a win track for me.i like drum, from the start it's reminded me of whiplash movie, it's really really nice tunes. and my impression from start is this one is much better recording from previous 2. sense of space, instrument separation, sound also natural. the record quality just above those previous 2. and then i heard people clapping i was like ooo this is live record. this is very nice record for sure. thanks! 

Zu - Carbon
not my thing.but when i read your impression only bass,drum,saxophone playing. maybe i got the wrong song. i'll check it up later


----------



## edgarlim1999

Anyone has experience with balanced Grados? Mine sounds awesome with AK70.


----------



## joseph69 (Sep 30, 2017)

edgarlim1999 said:


> Anyone has experience with balanced Grados? Mine sounds awesome with AK70.


I balanced my RS1i/GH1/PS1K and the instrument separation and soundstage/imaging increased considerably, as well as the tonal balance. Regardless of the debate over SE/balanced this was immediately apparent to my ears. My PS1K sounds as if the instruments are outside of my head. What Grados did you balance, and what did you experience?


----------



## edgarlim1999

joseph69 said:


> I balanced my RS1i/GH1/PS1K and the instrument separation and soundstage/imaging increased considerably, as well as the tonal balance. Regardless of the debate over SE/balanced this was immediately apparent to my ears. My PS1K sounds as if the instruments are outside of my head. What are your experiences going balanced with Grados?


Well, I tried my unbalanced Grado RS2e with a Felik audio espressivo mark II on a song by Michael Jackson called "Happy" on his Music and Me album. It opened up the headphone, giving extra soundstage, increased the layering in the song, increased the bass by a touch and increased the amount of details (a section that I never heard entered my ears when I used the tube amp.)

However, when I balanced it and used my AK70, the above mentioned audio improvements came along and I was certain that going balanced is the way to go. Well, I could have the same quality from a tube amp with my AK70 instead. That is a sure fire win with me. This is just my own opinion after listening though.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> I balanced my RS1i/GH1/PS1K and the instrument separation and soundstage/imaging increased considerably, as well as the tonal balance. Regardless of the debate over SE/balanced this was immediately apparent to my ears. My PS1K sounds as if the instruments are outside of my head. What Grados did you balance, and what did you experience?



little bit tease of ps2000e please


----------



## Lavakugel

BobG55 said:


> Thought I'd share my latest Grado experience with y'all.
> 
> About a month or so ago I bought a pair of PS1000 w/ the dull aluminum finish (the original PS1000 not the "e" model which I owned last year). I'd read all of the reviews I could find on this headphone and I didn't find a single one that was negative.  The guy I bought them from was the original owner and has taken very good care of them.   He kept them in a Pelican 1400 case which came with the PS1000.  We bargained on the price and I got them for $800.00 CDN s&h included.  So I also bought a new pair of Grado official G-Cush from High End Audio Exchange located in Kingston, Ontario.  So they cost me $860 CDN total.
> 
> ...



Could you say some words about comfort wearing HD600 vs PS1?


----------



## joseph69 (Sep 30, 2017)

ruhenheiM said:


> little bit tease of ps2000e please


Doing very casual listening their real nice sounding. The PS2Ke sounds like a hybrid between the RS1i/PS1K to me in the short time I've listened to them.

EDITED


----------



## DavidA

joseph69 said:


> Doing very casual listening their real nice sounding. The PS2Ke sounds like a hybrid between the RS1i/PS1K to me in the shot time I've listened to them.


Is it tequila shots time?


----------



## joseph69

EDIT: short time.


----------



## Jazmanaut

George Taylor said:


> One major listening difference between the 225e's and the RS2e's is the amount of bass in the later. I use the iFi Micro Black Label, and with the 225s I usually have the bass boost switched on. No need for that with the RS2's. Which leads me to wonder, what the heck are people talking about when they say Grados have no bass? Now, like I said, I prefer the bass boost for my 225's, but I can still hear some bass without. I realize they may not sub bass like the TH900s. But not many cans do. Maybe it's the music I listen to, no EDM or rap. I can understand the whole love/hate thing with the "Grado sound", because they don't really sound like much of anything else out there. But why make up things about that sound signature? Just call it what it is and move on if you don't like it.



If i remember right: If you look thru drivers against light, you can see couple of holes in RS2, but not in 225:s
You can punch them your self, and make huge difference at bass department.
Just search for hole or ventilation mod.


----------



## BobG55

Lavakugel said:


> Could you say some words about comfort wearing HD600 vs PS1?



Well the HD600 is certainly the overall more comfortable out of the two.  As opposed to some HD600 owners I don't find them tight and they're much lighter than the PS1K.   On the other hand even though the headband is padded on the HD600, during a long listening session I do sometimes feel the headband pressure top of my head.  Even though the PS1K's headband is a simple leather sliver it's somewhat more comfortable on long listening sessions.  With the PS1K, it's the cups that create a problem.  If find that if it was equipped with lock nuts the cups would be sturdier as opposed to sliding easily, sometimes with a simple turn of the head.  But they sound so good that I can put up with this minor detail.  Again though the cups are heavy on the PS1K compared to the sturdy headband to cup design on the HD600 not to mention the velour ear pads.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Lavakugel

Probably PS1 is too heavy for me. I think I would go to GS1000 and no further for comfort....


----------



## BobG55

@BobG55
sorry for your loss but to be fair it was a bargain, you've done your best to save his life, there is nothing left you can do. your wallet has done a good deed, may he rest in peace.


----------



## ostewart

Enjoying my SR60e with a nice single malt courtesy of @Wyville


----------



## joseph69

Since I've already posted this on the "PS2000e Loaner Program" thread, I feel it should be posted here as well being there isn't much activity over there.

Thank you Todd for letting me participate in the loaner program. 

So my time with the PS2000e has come and gone and I wasn't sure what to expect, but here is what I found.
These are my sincere feelings and short and sweet brief impressions of my time spent with the PS2000e. 

I absolutely enjoyed the PS2000e very much, and their definitely a great sounding headphone which simply sound like a Grado. This is a good thing because I obviously love the Grado sound signature, but I felt as if I were listening to some sort of mix between my RS1i and PS1000, which again is a good thing being I love the presentation of both of these Grados. I'm sort of at a loss of words, because as much as I enjoyed the PS2000e I didn't find myself interested in owning them. I found the lower &mid frequencies sounding a bit thin at times, and I was also struggling to hear the instruments in the depths. I did find the upper frequencies to sound extremely smooth, and the lateral imaging to be excellent, which really caught my attention most of all about the PS2000e (and which I was only able to obtain by balancing my PS1000). Everything in between sounds like Grado too me.

Grado definitely has a great sounding headphone with the PS2000e, but at $2695.00 (w/SE termination) and for the most part, the same build with the exception of the redesigned diaphragm geometry/magnet/voice coil/maple driver housing and wider headband, I can't for the life of me understand their cost increase in comparison to the PS1000/e. I'm sorry to say this, but I feel Grado is just joining in on the $3K+/- headphone craze. I will definitely say this though, after hearing a fair share of $3K+/- headphones (In home on my set up) I would definitely take the PS2000e over any of them any day. 

Just for the record, my preference was my PS1000 (balanced) due to their mid-range sounding much more full bodied with rich emotion and soul.

PS: I told you this would be short and sweet!

ruthieandjohn and ruhenheiM like this.


----------



## Douger333

I thank you and my wallet thanks you! I cannot afford any more headphones and I am happy to enjoy my PS1K's with my Ampsandsounds Kenzie amp with no desire to upgrade...


----------



## DavidA

@joseph69, thanks for posting something about the PS2000e that makes my wallet feel safe for a while.  I would have been surprised if the PS2000e was as big an improvement over the PS1000e and GS1000e to justify the price increase but as you noted it seems like just a marketing thing to say it sounds good due to the price.
My second favorite headphone at the moment:

Looks like a Grado, sounds similar in some ways but its different enough that I still keep my RS2e.


----------



## joseph69

Please keep in mind that I'm not in any way/shape or form trying to deter *anyone* from paying their cost.
Cost and what people are willing to pay is very subjective.


----------



## ruhenheiM

@joseph69 
thanks for your impression! it gave some perspective to me. did you by any chance compare it to your other flagships? 
since grado have few tuning variations of their headphones and i haven't listen to ps1000, where do you think ps2000e more in line with?


----------



## DavidA

joseph69 said:


> Please keep in mind that I'm not in any way/shape or form trying to deter *anyone* from paying their cost.
> Cost and what people are willing to pay is very subjective.


Agree with you about cost and what one is willing to pay.  For me after hearing a friends PS1000e and GS1000e and comparing them to some of the alternative drivers from Elleven Acoustica, Nhoord and Symphones anything over the price of the RS2e is too much IMO.  But this is just my and a few friends opinion on the decent/good value provided by the alternative drivers.  One of the best features of any Grado is the ability to be modded but this is not the thread for this discussion.


----------



## gazzington

I have been using my grado 325e over last few weeks listening to lots of black metal and I have been really impressed. Which of the higher end grados would also be great for death and black metal?


----------



## ruhenheiM

grado ps1000e. but it less forgiving from prestige series, if the recording like really really bad.like mayhem early album, it sounds really bad


----------



## joseph69 (Oct 6, 2017)

ruhenheiM said:


> @joseph69
> thanks for your impression! it gave some perspective to me. did you by any chance compare it to your other flagships?
> since grado have few tuning variations of their headphones and i haven't listen to ps1000, where do you think ps2000e more in line with?


I only compared them to my PS1K (w/SE adapter). I feel the PS2Ke sits more in line with the PS1Ke, but more neutral sounding with smoother highs and excellent lateral imaging. I threw on my 009/800S one night, and the only thing Grado does better is vocals IMO...otherwise there was a huge difference across the board favoring the 009. Even though I favor the 009, this is not to say they blow the PS1K/2Ke away, but there is a substantial difference in their presentations. Don't forget the substantial cost difference either just to drive the 009 to their fullest potential, though. My 800S is new and doesn't have sufficient burn-in, so I can't comment, but I do like them very much so far, but I do prefer the Grados.



gazzington said:


> I have been using my grado 325e over last few weeks listening to lots of black metal and I have been really impressed. Which of the higher end grados would also be great for death and black metal?


I have the 325is for about 5yrs now, and although they're tuned differently from the (e) series which I've never heard, anytime I want to hear pure raw Grunge/Rock Genres I reach for my 325is. So you might be were you want to be already for listening to that type of Genre. I know I want to hear the previous Genres I mention as raw as could be, not refined.


----------



## Drmark (Oct 7, 2017)

I had the PS500 and replaced them with the PS500e, looking to step up into something with more detail, better sound etc.  Suggestions, sales going on?


----------



## DavidA

Drmark said:


> I had the PS500 and replaced them with the PS500e, looking to step up into something with more detail, better sound etc.  Suggestions, sales going on?


Loaded question that only you can really answer since what I think sounds better may not be to your liking but here are my suggestions:
SR009, HD800/S, T1, Eikon, HD700, RS2e, PS1ke, GS1k2, Ypsilon G1, HE560, and EL-8 open.


----------



## Drmark

DavidA said:


> Loaded question that only you can really answer since what I think sounds better may not be to your liking but here are my suggestions:
> SR009, HD800/S, T1, Eikon, HD700, RS2e, PS1ke, GS1k2, Ypsilon G1, HE560, and EL-8 open.


I like the Grado sound.  I was more thinking along the PS or GS lines.  GS1000e, or 2000e.  PS etc.  Prefer to stay in the $800-1k range.


----------



## DavidA

Drmark said:


> I like the Grado sound.  I was more thinking along the PS or GS lines.  GS1000e, or 2000e.  PS etc.  Prefer to stay in the $800-1k range.


After hearing my friends PS1000e and GS1000e I'd never get them since I feel they are really over priced for the improvements over the RS2e and PS500e.  While the SR225e and RS2e got me into Grado headphones I'm finding that the alternative drivers from Nhoord, Elleven Acoustica and Symphones are better performing for much less cost with the only issue being DIY.  The other thing that I love about Grado headphones is the simplicity of modding them to tune the sound a little to your preferences.


----------



## cathee

Drmark said:


> I like the Grado sound.  I was more thinking along the PS or GS lines.  GS1000e, or 2000e.  PS etc.  Prefer to stay in the $800-1k range.



I'd throw the G pads on the PS500e and call it a day.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

After struggling through multiple televised games for which various companies brag as "Official soft drink of the NCAA," "Official tire of the MLB," "Official airlines of the US Olympics," the following fun question occurred to me:

Fill in the blank:  "Grado... the Official Headphone of (blank)."

What would YOU put in the blank?


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> After struggling through multiple televised games for which various companies brag as "Official soft drink of the NCAA," "Official tire of the MLB," "Official airlines of the US Olympics," the following fun question occurred to me:
> 
> Fill in the blank:  "Grado... the Official Headphone of (blank)."
> 
> What would YOU put in the blank?


...Brooklyn, NY


----------



## Astral Abyss

DavidA said:


> After hearing my friends PS1000e and GS1000e I'd never get them since I feel they are really over priced for the improvements over the RS2e and PS500e.  While the SR225e and RS2e got me into Grado headphones I'm finding that the alternative drivers from Nhoord, Elleven Acoustica and Symphones are better performing for much less cost with the only issue being DIY.  The other thing that I love about Grado headphones is the simplicity of modding them to tune the sound a little to your preferences.



I wasn't too excited about my GS1000e when I first got them.  The bass was a bit tinny and the treble very bright.  I had heard they needed a lot of break in to sound their best, so I decided to stick with them and they definitely sound much, much better after breaking in.  I never heard a pair of headphones that needed break in as much as these do.  Also, something else I did was swap the stock G pads for the Earzonk G pads.  Seems like an odd thing to do maybe, but it helped the bass sound a bit fuller and tamed the treble a bit.  I can honestly say the GS1000e is quite rewarding if someone is willing to give them the 100 or so hours they need to settle in.  I normally reach for them instead of my GH1 and GH2 now.


----------



## DavidA

Astral Abyss said:


> I wasn't too excited about my GS1000e when I first got them.  The bass was a bit tinny and the treble very bright.  I had heard they needed a lot of break in to sound their best, so I decided to stick with them and they definitely sound much, much better after breaking in.  I never heard a pair of headphones that needed break in as much as these do.  Also, something else I did was swap the stock G pads for the Earzonk G pads.  Seems like an odd thing to do maybe, but it helped the bass sound a bit fuller and tamed the treble a bit.  I can honestly say the GS1000e is quite rewarding if someone is willing to give them the 100 or so hours they need to settle in.  I normally reach for them instead of my GH1 and GH2 now.


The GS1000e and PS1000e that my friend has have probably 300-400 hours on them since they were both used quite a bit daily since he used to rotate them and use them daily at his office.  These days he uses a Nhoord Red V2 in GS style teak cups and has sold the PS1000e and is thinking of also selling the GS1000e and replacing them with a Elleven Acoustica G1 custom build.

And the Earzonk G pads do boost the bass 1-2dB as you noticed and its a bit softer so they are more comfortable to me but I think they also change the sound stage since the drivers not sit a little closer to the ears.


----------



## HungryPanda

Grado... the Official Headphone of The USA.


----------



## DavidA

ruthieandjohn said:


> After struggling through multiple televised games for which various companies brag as "Official soft drink of the NCAA," "Official tire of the MLB," "Official airlines of the US Olympics," the following fun question occurred to me:
> 
> Fill in the blank:  "Grado... the Official Headphone of (blank)."
> 
> What would YOU put in the blank?



"some one that cares about sound"


----------



## tlainhart

joseph69 said:


> I balanced my RS1i/GH1/PS1K and the instrument separation and soundstage/imaging increased considerably, as well as the tonal balance. Regardless of the debate over SE/balanced this was immediately apparent to my ears. My PS1K sounds as if the instruments are outside of my head. What Grados did you balance, and what did you experience?



Did you balance them yourself, or have a third-party do them?


----------



## joseph69

tlainhart said:


> Did you balance them yourself, or have a third-party do them?


I balanced them my self with 4-pin XLR Neutrik connectors. I also made a 4-pin XLR>SE adapter so I can use them with my WA6 as well.


----------



## rfan8312

ruthieandjohn said:


> After struggling through multiple televised games for which various companies brag as "Official soft drink of the NCAA," "Official tire of the MLB," "Official airlines of the US Olympics," the following fun question occurred to me:
> 
> Fill in the blank:  "Grado... the Official Headphone of (blank)."
> 
> What would YOU put in the blank?




Heh wait, I don't get it. 

Grado literally already is the Official headphone of JetBlue airlines first class.

http://blog.gradolabs.com/grado-x-jetblue/


----------



## joseph69

rfan8312 said:


> Heh wait, I don't get it.
> 
> Grado literally already is the Official headphone of JetBlue airlines first class.
> http://blog.gradolabs.com/grado-x-jetblue/


Had no idea, good info!


----------



## 67flieger

ruthieandjohn said:


> Fill in the blank:  "Grado... the Official Headphone of (blank)."
> 
> What would YOU put in the blank?



Grado... the Official Headphone of MUSIC.


----------



## Tix88

Hi guys, where can i buy the gimbals for the headphones Grado?
Someone could help me, thank you very much

Tiziano


----------



## joseph69

Tix88 said:


> Hi guys, where can i buy the gimbals for the headphones Grado?


Here


----------



## Tix88

I look for these


----------



## joseph69

Tix88 said:


> I look for these


Well, those came from the site I provided for you. It seems that the rodblocks no longer come in "Aluminum" color...seems they come in "Matte Black" now as stated.

I have the exact same set of rodblocks & gimbal in your photo which I purchased from the site I provided you with. 
PM me if you are interested in purchasing them.


----------



## lakej

How hard can I push the PS500 without fearing they will damage?

For the 2-3 years I've had them I try to keep the levels down as far as to not hear them when they lie flat on the table. After buying a real hifi system for my TV I've felt them severely lacking - which was solved by listening louder.

My old pair of SR80I I'm pretty sure has busted one of the channels (or there's crap in there I cant see) and I never drove them hard.

Thanks


----------



## ruhenheiM

if i'm still remember it correctly, i once emailed grado and ask about the maximum input, they reply was 600mw


----------



## DavidA

lakej said:


> How hard can I push the PS500 without fearing they will damage?
> 
> For the 2-3 years I've had them I try to keep the levels down as far as to not hear them when they lie flat on the table. After buying a real hifi system for my TV I've felt them severely lacking - which was solved by listening louder.
> 
> ...


You are more likely to damage your hearing before damaging the drivers by turning up the listening levels.  What do you mean by "lacking"? sound stage? bass? highs?  If you say turning up the listening level louder then I don't see any problem unless you are listening at higher than 85dB for extended periods and turning it up higher than this.

When you say "busted" is it a rattling sound?  You can send them back to Grado for repair, its a flat rate but I don't remember what it is for the SR80i, $50?  and they do replace both drivers so its not a bad deal IMO.


----------



## Tix88

joseph69 said:


> Well, those came from the site I provided for you. It seems that the rodblocks no longer come in "Aluminum" color...seems they come in "Matte Black" now as stated.
> 
> I have the exact same set of rodblocks & gimbal in your photo which I purchased from the site I provided you with.
> PM me if you are interested in purchasing them.



On the site I only find rod bloks, but not gimball. 

Pm for you.


----------



## DavidA

Tix88 said:


> On the site I only find rod bloks, but not gimball.
> 
> Pm for you.


The gimbals have not been made since the release of the version 2 rod blocks.  I've asked if and when they will be made again and got the reply that they are changing over CNC machines and may be made again in the future.  If you really want the rod blocks and gimbals I would suggest purchasing them from @joseph69 since I haven't seen them for sale any where.  There is one other supplier of aluminum gimbals but these are not polished and I've had to use small plastic washers to keep them centered and the build quality is not the same but its a lot cheaper.


----------



## swspiers (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi gang!  I think I post here about every 3 months or so...

Anyway, the following song is one I'm OBSESSED with.  Total Stoner/Heavy Psych, and one that just has me listening time after time after time.  Check my sig and you'll see the cans I have...



Anyway: what headphones are best for Spaceslug? My lowly Grado SR-60e's!!!!!!!!! They deliver every grind of the tube amps, every slur of the Polish singers, every tap of the cymbals and hit of the drum better than any headphones I have.  Just amazing!


----------



## HungryPanda

Spaceslug sounds good on my AKG K712 pro's


----------



## HungryPanda

Something a little different:


----------



## Douger333

HungryPanda said:


> Something a little different:


----------



## Douger333

And more different... Korean group Ssing Ssing!


----------



## CH23

rfan8312 said:


> Heh wait, I don't get it.
> 
> Grado literally already is the Official headphone of JetBlue airlines first class.
> 
> http://blog.gradolabs.com/grado-x-jetblue/


that's got to be some serious quiet planes. and single-chair booths.


----------



## Bengkia369

I feel Grado PS500 and GS1000 sounds very nice with Phatlab Phatasy class A portable tube amp.
What amp do you guys use to drive your precious Grados?


----------



## DavidA

Bengkia369 said:


> I feel Grado PS500 and GS1000 sounds very nice with Phatlab Phatasy class A portable tube amp.
> What amp do you guys use to drive your precious Grados?


Teac UD-301 headphone output for RS2e, Sony ES HT receiver for SR225e.


----------



## lakej

DavidA said:


> You are more likely to damage your hearing before damaging the drivers by turning up the listening levels.  What do you mean by "lacking"? sound stage? bass? highs?  If you say turning up the listening level louder then I don't see any problem unless you are listening at higher than 85dB for extended periods and turning it up higher than this.
> 
> When you say "busted" is it a rattling sound?  You can send them back to Grado for repair, its a flat rate but I don't remember what it is for the SR80i, $50?  and they do replace both drivers so its not a bad deal IMO.



I live in Sweden so It'd probably be cheaper to buy a new pair.

Considering my SR80i got the rattle from running it w/o an amp and not driven hard at all I don't want to risk it on the PS500.

I want to use their fullest potential. I was pushing them last night and they really do shine when you crank the volume up a bit.


----------



## DavidA

lakej said:


> I live in Sweden so It'd probably be cheaper to buy a new pair.
> 
> Considering my SR80i got the rattle from running it w/o an amp and not driven hard at all I don't want to risk it on the PS500.
> 
> I want to use their fullest potential. I was pushing them last night and they really do shine when you crank the volume up a bit.


The rattle is not from being played at too high a volume but from hair or other particle getting thought the grill cloth of the driver.  Cranking up the volume does not cause the "grattle" problem so I wouldn't worry about playing the PS500 at higher volumes but do be careful of reaching levels which could damage your hearing (85dB or higher).  You can use a phone with an app that will give you a rough estimate of the level you are listening at:


I use the closed cell foam to keep outside sound from affecting the measurements.  Depending on the app you select (most are free) they are fairly accurate and some can even be calibrated to get more accurate results.  I've found giving a statement like "I listen at loud levels" really doesn't mean much since your definition of "loud" and mine might be really different but if you say I listen at 75-85dB then it a value that has meaning to me also.


----------



## ruhenheiM

lakej said:


> I live in Sweden so It'd probably be cheaper to buy a new pair.
> 
> Considering my SR80i got the rattle from running it w/o an amp and not driven hard at all I don't want to risk it on the PS500.
> 
> I want to use their fullest potential. I was pushing them last night and they really do shine when you crank the volume up a bit.



have you tried to blow air through the headphone? it's probably hair or dust. i thought your headphone just suddenly dead silence, if that's what happen probably the cable connection or you need driver replacement.but if it's rattle sound, it's probably hair

they do sound wonderful when you crank up the volume but you need to be little bit cautious sometimes you could develop tinnitus from it


----------



## lakej

DavidA said:


> The rattle is not from being played at too high a volume but from hair or other particle getting thought the grill cloth of the driver.  Cranking up the volume does not cause the "grattle" problem so I wouldn't worry about playing the PS500 at higher volumes but do be careful of reaching levels which could damage your hearing (85dB or higher).  You can use a phone with an app that will give you a rough estimate of the level you are listening at:
> 
> I use the closed cell foam to keep outside sound from affecting the measurements.  Depending on the app you select (most are free) they are fairly accurate and some can even be calibrated to get more accurate results.  I've found giving a statement like "I listen at loud levels" really doesn't mean much since your definition of "loud" and mine might be really different but if you say I listen at 75-85dB then it a value that has meaning to me also.



I'm generally not over 9 o'clock on my Pioneer U-05 and 100% in Windows. 
Like I said, ear-side face down on a table I can not make out what songs are playing 0.5 meter away. I'd like to think most people listen way louder.
I'll see tonight If i can get a reading on the phone.



ruhenheiM said:


> have you tried to blow air through the headphone? it's probably hair or dust. i thought your headphone just suddenly dead silence, if that's what happen probably the cable connection or you need driver replacement.but if it's rattle sound, it's probably hair
> 
> they do sound wonderful when you crank up the volume but you need to be little bit cautious sometimes you could develop tinnitus from it



I have to retrieve them from my dad and try that. Hopefully they aren't physically damaged.

Thanks


----------



## Drmark (Oct 9, 2017)

Looks like I am now the proud owner of Grado PS500, PS500e and GS2000e headphones.  I made a stupid low offer on the GS2000e never expecting the seller to say yes... and yes they did.
I use a Bryston BUC-1 USB converter to control and stabilize the USB signal.  It feeds a Bal Canto DAC-2.7.
All special cables,


----------



## joseph69

Drmark said:


> How do you add pictures, does not seem to be working for me


Just drag and drop them into the quote box then choose either thumbnail or  full image and they should load. You may not have enough posts yet either? Check the rules.


----------



## Astral Abyss

Drmark said:


> Looks like I am now the proud owner of Grado PS500, PS500e and GS2000e headphones.  I made a stupid low offer on the GS2000e never expecting the seller to say yes... and yes they did.
> I use a Bryston BUC-1 USB converter to control and stabilize the USB signal.  It feeds a Bal Canto DAC-2.7.
> All special cables,
> How do you add pictures, does not seem to be working for me



If you got the GS2000e for a really low price and they aren't damaged in any way, that sounds good to me.


----------



## capnjack

Drive mine with a Little Dot mk.2


----------



## Astonish

What's up guys, if anyone has looked into the custom build grado style builds and interested I have a Nhoord v2 build (from DavidA) for sale for what I paid for it. Very high quality parts and great sound. Message me if interested or have any questions

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/custom-nhoord-red-v2-grado-style-headphones.862349/


----------



## Bengkia369

DavidA said:


> Teac UD-301 headphone output for RS2e, Sony ES HT receiver for SR225e.



I'm pretty sure that your Grado sounds nice on the Teac, heard many good reviews about it.


----------



## Bengkia369

I love Grado!!!


----------



## Bengkia369

My Grado GS1000 and PS500 sounds really really good driven by Phatlab Phantasy tube amp!
Grados love tube amp!


----------



## HeavenNotes

Bengkia369 said:


> I feel Grado PS500 and GS1000 sounds very nice with Phatlab Phatasy class A portable tube amp.
> What amp do you guys use to drive your precious Grados?




Asgard 2
AT-HA22TUBE


----------



## jrflanne

joseph69 said:


> By the way, I just disassembled my aluminum rodblocks and I'm preparing to paint them flat black with a semi-gloss finish like the stock gimbals on the PS1K. I really never cared for the aluminum finish. Ill post before/after photos when I'm done.


Why don’t you anodize them?


----------



## joseph69

jrflanne said:


> Why don’t you anodize them?


By the time I pay for the shipping cost and anodizing, I could by the black anodized rodblocks from Rholupat for $54.00.


----------



## dr cornelius

Bengkia369 said:


> I feel Grado PS500 and GS1000 sounds very nice with Phatlab Phatasy class A portable tube amp.
> What amp do you guys use to drive your precious Grados?


Schiit Jotunheim w/RS2e and 125e...


----------



## BobG55

Bengkia369 said:


> I feel Grado PS500 and GS1000 sounds very nice with Phatlab Phatasy class A portable tube amp.
> What amp do you guys use to drive your precious Grados?



Vintage Kenwood KA-8006 integrated amplifier, 1974/ 70 wpc > Rupert Neve Designs RNHP headphone amplifier

PS1000 & SR325e


----------



## joseph69

Listening to AIC "Black Gives Way to Blue" with my 325is on my main system...and my entire back is filled with chills from the pure raw emotion of the vocals.


----------



## chrispyduck1

Currently listen to my 325e's through a Graham Slee Solo amp mains filtered. Sounding heavenly.


----------



## ruhenheiM

quite sad
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/10/business/kobe-steel-japan.html


----------



## Uri Cohen

I saw this on Facebook today.  Maybe a rebadge....


----------



## ruhenheiM

the wood shape looks weird but it's really unique


----------



## MIKELAP

Bengkia369 said:


> I feel Grado PS500 and GS1000 sounds very nice with Phatlab Phatasy class A portable tube amp.
> What amp do you guys use to drive your precious Grados?


I use my RS2E with my WA22 and Burson Conductor


----------



## headfry

MIKELAP said:


> I use my RS2E with my WA22 and Burson Conductor




Mojo / Jitterbug works well really for me with my GS1000i’s.


----------



## Bengkia369

headfry said:


> Mojo / Jitterbug works well really for me with my GS1000i’s.



I have the Mojo as well but I preferred my GS1000 on the Platlab Phatasy tube amp.


----------



## ruhenheiM

i know this is not a grado but i really think this would be a very nice companion for grado


----------



## Jazz du Look

ruhenheiM said:


> the wood shape looks weird but it's really unique


Just like Monk. The hippest man that ever lived.

Hello, only my second post. Just beginning my journey with headphones and going on it with Grado. Need a bit of help with my RS1s. The little black screw has come out of one of the gimbles and I can't it get it back in! Can anyone  help? Or point me to the right forum or thread - it's all a little confusing for a newbie.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Oct 12, 2017)

the screw? you mean the pointing part that grip the cup into its position? if that's the case.i think it's broken.you either glue it or send it to grado for a repair


----------



## Jazz du Look

ruhenheiM said:


> the screw? you mean the pointing part that grip the cup into its position? if that's the case.i think it's broken.you either glue it or send it to grado for a repair


Yes, that's the little guy. Thanks for getting back to me. I think I've worked out how you put it back, but haven't managed to do it because it's very fiddly. Going to again now...


----------



## ruhenheiM

haha good luck then! if it's turned out unmanageable, just try contact grado or your local dealer, they should be able to replace it


----------



## Jazz du Look

ruhenheiM said:


> haha good luck then! if it's turned out unmanageable, just try contact grado or your local dealer, they should be able to replace it


Done. So if anyone else ever has the same problem: The little black plugs actually screw into the gimble only (there are only two or three threads to screw - so easily overlooked). The plugs do not screw into the cups nor are they glued - they just sit in the holes. It's a little tricky to do it first time, but after that it's easy.


----------



## chrispyduck1

Hi has anyone attempted to replace the 3.5mm jack with a 6.3mm on the e series? Im using the 325e's so thinking theres 8 wires inside?


----------



## joseph69

chrispyduck1 said:


> Hi has anyone attempted to replace the 3.5mm jack with a 6.3mm on the e series? Im using the 325e's so thinking theres 8 wires inside?


I switched from both 1/8" & 1/4" to XLR and it was very easily done. I also made an XLR to 1/4" adapter for SE use. Get a decent DMM and soldering kit and a helping hands soldering station and you're good to go. I also used Neutrik connectors which are nicely made and priced to me.


----------



## clundbe

The Monks looks like a million. Hope its not limited to 25 or something.


----------



## DavidA

chrispyduck1 said:


> Hi has anyone attempted to replace the 3.5mm jack with a 6.3mm on the e series? Im using the 325e's so thinking theres 8 wires inside?


They should be 8 wires, which I really don't care for due to the weight


----------



## cathee

*Quick question:* does anyone know the difference between the matte and shiny versions of the PS1000? Or i anyone can point me to some reading on the subject that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ruhenheiM

cathee said:


> *Quick question:* does anyone know the difference between the matte and shiny versions of the PS1000? Or i anyone can point me to some reading on the subject that would be greatly appreciated.


that's from early version of ps1000, the original. from my understanding there shouldn't any differences in sonic, just different finishing. if i'm not mistaken they did want to do chrome finish first but it turned out there's some problem or they couldn't get consistency looks in chrome so they did matte finish


----------



## cathee

ruhenheiM said:


> that's from early version of ps1000, the original. from my understanding there shouldn't any differences in sonic, just different finishing. if i'm not mistaken they did want to do chrome finish first but it turned out there's some problem or they couldn't get consistency looks in chrome so they did matte finish



Cool, thanks for the quick answer. Maybe I can dig up a Grado history thread somewhere...


----------



## BobG55 (Oct 17, 2017)

cathee said:


> Cool, thanks for the quick answer. Maybe I can dig up a Grado history thread somewhere...



Maybe this will help : https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ps1000-impressions-thread.520884/page-218

It's from the PS1000 thread on Head-fi, pg.218-219.  It appears, according to some members taking part in the discussion that, the first PS1000 had a "flat matte" finish (which mine have [see attached photo] ); the next was a "shined matte" finish followed by the final "shiny chrome" finish.  At least that's the way I understand what I read.

Photo of my PS1000 with the "flat matte" possibly first batch of this Grado model.

BTW as an afterthought : I purchased my PS1000 a few months ago from a seller who was the original owner and kept them in a _Pelican 1400 _case when not using them.  They are in perfect condition, like new.  The only thing I had to replace were the G-cush ear pads.  I bought original Grado G-cush from _High End Audio Exchange_ situated in Kingston, ON, Canada.

Now, prior to buying the PS1000 the only two headphones I've always had/ kept in my collection were the Senns HD600 & HD650.  Many, more expensive and popular headphones have come and gone (e.g. HD800, HD800 s, T1, LCD 2 rev.2, etc.) but I always loved the HD6XX siblings better.  Now the PS1000 has joined those two headphones as a _*keeper*_.  I'll simply say that the sound is exquisite.  Not super, not great, not excellent, not _out of this world_, no, _*exquisite*_.


----------



## cathee

Thanks for the pointers @BobG55


----------



## ruhenheiM

@BobG55 
have you try other version of grado ps1000? 
mmmm maybe this is for you
https://en-us.sennheiser.com/headphones-audiophile-high-end-hd-660-s


----------



## BobG55 (Oct 17, 2017)

ruhenheiM said:


> @BobG55
> have you try other version of grado ps1000?
> mmmm maybe this is for you
> https://en-us.sennheiser.com/headphones-audiophile-high-end-hd-660-s



Re:_ The Sennheiser 660 s _:  Mmmm ... interesting.  I'll have to wait and read some reviews before deciding if I'll bite on this one or not.  I've owned the HD800 [4x], HD800 S & the HD700 [2x] & never really _loved _the first one, didn't care for the second one and disliked the third one.  So I'll wait and see concerning this new one.

I owned the PS1000e last year & remember liking them but not enough to keep them in the end.  I would never pretend to remember exactly how they sounded in order to justify not keeping them but I know that I really & I mean *really *like it's predecessor, the PS1000 which I now own.  All of the headphones that I've owned and sold, I sold either because I disliked them or eventually grew tired of their sound.  For example I've owned the HD800 on four separate occasions [except for the first pair I bought the subsequent ones _used_] telling myself, each time that they may sound different with the different amps that I owned each time but, in the end they never _wowed _me.

The four headphones that have wowed me since I've been in this hobby : the HD600, HD650, PS1000 & the Focal Utopia.  All a matter of taste, preferred sound, choice of music, source, amp, etc.

Thank you for the link to the HD660 s.  Something to take time & read about.

P.S.  Although the SR325e never _wowed _me, I like them enough to keep them.  Their overall sound is quite appealing especially considering their cost and how IMHO they outperform many more expensive headphones.


----------



## Hawkeye_1213

haha, I started from sr80i too. And find the sound is so livly and full of emotion. So I bought 325e, and totally became a grado fan.


----------



## capnjack

Hawkeye_1213 said:


> haha, I started from sr80i too. And find the sound is so livly and full of emotion. So I bought 325e, and totally became a grado fan.


I started with the 60i, but it’s been evolving!


----------



## Bengkia369

Grado GS1000 with red drivers driven by Phatlab Phantasy class A tube amp is full of win...
Transport : AK240
Source : Chord Mojo


----------



## ruhenheiM

@BobG55 
i see. i've tried several other headphones, other brands in the same price bracket.i prefer grado ps1000e. i haven't tried the previous versions though


----------



## Bengkia369

ruhenheiM said:


> @BobG55
> i see. i've tried several other headphones, other brands in the same price bracket.i prefer grado ps1000e. i haven't tried the previous versions though



I love Grado PS1000e sound too but just that it's too heavy, not very comfy on my head.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Bengkia369 said:


> I love Grado PS1000e sound too but just that it's too heavy, not very comfy on my head.


it is heavy hahaha but i really love the sound so i just suck it up


----------



## Hawkeye_1213

capnjack said:


> I started with the 60i, but it’s been evolving!


You curved those wood chambers? Soo cool!


----------



## BobG55

Bengkia369 said:


> I love Grado PS1000e sound too but just that it's too heavy, not very comfy on my head.


----------



## edgarlim1999

Bengkia369 said:


> Grado GS1000 with red drivers driven by Phatlab Phantasy class A tube amp is full of win...
> Transport : AK240
> Source : Chord Mojo


Such a fine headphone set up


----------



## capnjack

Hawkeye_1213 said:


> You curved those wood chambers? Soo cool!



No, I got those and the leather headband from Rholupat.com $77 inc shipping. If you like the look of those take a look at the Nhoord thread https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-modders-go-nhoord.817108/


----------



## DavidA

Hawkeye_1213 said:


> You curved those wood chambers? Soo cool!


A few more pictures of what is possible:


----------



## edgarlim1999

DavidA said:


> A few more pictures of what is possible:


Beautiful!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

The lake, the Lotoo, and the Grados...


----------



## edgarlim1999

ruthieandjohn said:


> The lake, the Lotoo, and the Grados...


How does the lotoo gold sound with your GS1000e?


----------



## Bengkia369

ruthieandjohn said:


> The lake, the Lotoo, and the Grados...



Wow! I'm pretty sure it's sounds very solid!


----------



## cathee

Since everyone's posting pics, can't let you guys have all the fun..


----------



## Bengkia369

cathee said:


> Since everyone's posting pics, can't let you guys have all the fun..


All the secret weapons came out!!!


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Oct 19, 2017)

Yes, the Lotoo PAW Gold sounds stellar with any of my Grados.  I had actually asked Grado Labs for a recommendation for a portable DAC / amp, expecting that they might suggest the Chord Hugo or Mojo, or maybe the Oppo HA-2. Instead, they recommended three top-end DAPs (Lotoo, Astell - Kern, and Sony), further indicating that it was the Lotoo that they themselves used.

Well worth it!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Pictures?  Oh, all right, since you insist....


----------



## ruhenheiM

looking cool fellas!
http://blog.landsend.co.uk/grado-homegrown-brooklyn/


----------



## cathee

Bengkia369 said:


> All the secret weapons came out!!!



@ruthieandjohn looks like I brought a knife to a nuclear war


----------



## Lavakugel

ruthieandjohn said:


> Yes, the Lotoo PAW Gold sounds stellar with any of my Grados.  I had actually asked Grado Labs for a recommendation for a portable DAC / amp, expecting that they might suggest the Chord Hugo or Mojo, or maybe the Oppo HA-2. Instead, they recommended three top-end DAPs (Lotoo, Astell - Kern, and Sony), further indicating that it was the Lotoo that they themselves used.
> 
> Well worth it!



But tell Grado to make replaceable cables so you can add a cable with 4.4mm TRRRS for Sony WM1 and future. Like my grado with 3.5mm but 4.4mm would improve again.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

My favorite part of the link that @ruhenheiM listed above FINALLY reveals the three songs, and the features of each, that Grado has been using to test each of their headphones:


> John: After each pair is built, I listen to the same 30 seconds of the same three songs. Eric Clapton’s “Signs” was recorded live so I listen to the precise sound of individual hand claps in an audience of 300. Next I listen to Ella Fitzgerald’s “A Night in Tunisia.” Any audio designer knows the importance of listening to the female voice because it falls into the middle range that makes up 85% of the sound. To check the higher frequencies, I play the xylophone part in Duke Ellington’s “Malletoba.”


----------



## ruhenheiM

yeah! finally john grado reveal the song of those 3 albums he always talked about


----------



## whirlwind

Wow...these are some wonderful photos guys....great stuff!   I must keep the photos rolling!

 

 

 

 

What a great headphone.


----------



## capnjack

ruthieandjohn said:


> Pictures?  Oh, all right, since you insist....



WOW!


----------



## 93EXCivic

Does anyone know anywhere in Nashville or Atlanta or New Orleans where I could try out GS1ks and PS1ks? 

I loved the sound signature of the PS1ks I tried but comfort was a bit of issues for me due to the weight. I'd like to try out the GS1ks versus the PS1ks in terms of sound and comfort.


----------



## swspiers

ruthieandjohn said:


> Pictures?  Oh, all right, since you insist....


This song is a fitting tribute to that picture and your love of Grado:


----------



## edgarlim1999

ruthieandjohn said:


> Pictures?  Oh, all right, since you insist....


The real Grado head!


----------



## joseph69

Pretty high bid so far for these.
Wonder what these are going to sell for being they have no lettering.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> Pretty high bid so far for these.
> Wonder what these are going to sell for being they have no lettering.



man i bet those goes above $3k
for the no lettering one maybe around $1.8-2k


----------



## joseph69

I think the NOS will go above $3K as well.
If the non lettered ones go for $2K I've got my ad on the wrong site.


----------



## ruhenheiM

hahaha it's been quiet for hp1000 on ebay, some people desperate to get a hand on that. lately it's been vintage rs1 showed up one after another for couple of months now on ebay


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> hahaha it's been quiet for hp1000 on ebay, some people desperate to get a hand on that. lately it's been vintage rs1 showed up one after another for couple of months now on ebay


You're right, it was a long run for the vintage RS1 and there weren't any HP1000 up. There might be another soon.


----------



## ruhenheiM

i was wrong, it turned out the final price for that bid just like ps2000e price 

i wonder in that price, just for the sound and headphone itself which one more worth?


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> i was wrong, it turned out the final price for that bid just like ps2000e price
> 
> i wonder in that price, just for the sound and headphone itself which one more worth?


Me too, I agreed with you.
It would come down to personal preference between the HP1000/PS2Ke. With my chain I found both to be on the neutral side, but more so the HP1000.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> Me too, I agreed with you.
> It would come down to personal preference between the HP1000/PS2Ke. With my chain I found both to be on the neutral side, but more so the HP1000.


you've heard both. which one you choose?


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> you've heard both. which one you choose?


I would think I would lean toward the PS2Ke, I think. I would need to have the PS2Ke for a while to compare with the HP1000 side by side, which I unfortunately didn't do when I had them here.


----------



## BobG55 (Oct 20, 2017)

ruthieandjohn said:


> Pictures?  Oh, all right, since you insist....


----------



## edgarlim1999

cathee said:


> Since everyone's posting pics, can't let you guys have all the fun..


How does your HP sounds like? Is it sharp?


----------



## cathee

edgarlim1999 said:


> How does your HP sounds like? Is it sharp?



haven't listened to it enough to make any definitive statements (only just got it at what now seems like an incredible price) i haven't found it to be sharp generally but it's not very tolerant of poor recordings


----------



## joseph69

edgarlim1999 said:


> How does your HP sounds like? Is it sharp?





cathee said:


> haven't listened to it enough to make any definitive statements (only just got it at what now seems like an incredible price) I haven't found it to be sharp generally but it's not very tolerant of poor recordings


Which headphones are both of you talking about? Did I miss something?


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> Which headphones are both of you talking about? Did I miss something?


i think it's the grado HP1


----------



## ruhenheiM

guys, lately i've been curious, i have experienced with flat pads and bowl pads getting deteriorated, flat pad not really changing the sound from what i remember when it get deteriorated but bowl pad change the sound quite a bit since the structure change drastically. but i don't have any experience with G-pad, do you guys have any experience on this? i've been take a look of the g-pad on my ps1000e for a while now, the structure kinda change.it used to have like 3 layers, now it looked like 2 layers,the edges seems gone. i don't really notice some change of the sound though, even if it were changed, it sure does not bothering me. any thoughts?


----------



## joseph69

Too hard for me to tell maybe because of wear. I do remember a 3-layer structure, though.


----------



## pigmode

Wow, this thread is still going.

I had an RS2i a few years ago but got rid of it, and haven't been keeping up. Just ordered an RS-2i, which is supposed to be in excellent condition.


----------



## ruhenheiM

@joseph69 
yeah, ps1000e is my daily driver. i just noticed it like a month ago, the g-pad structure seems changed and i can't really tell if there is any sonic differences hahaha



pigmode said:


> Wow, this thread is still going.
> 
> I had an RS2i a few years ago but got rid of it, and haven't been keeping up. Just ordered an RS-2i, which is supposed to be in excellent condition.



i think even if grado labs cease to exist this thread would still going,unless head-fi got shutdown


----------



## HungryPanda

ruhenheiM said:


> @joseph69
> yeah, ps1000e is my daily driver. i just noticed it like a month ago, the g-pad structure seems changed and i can't really tell if there is any sonic differences hahaha
> 
> 
> ...



Heaven forbid.....


----------



## cathee

ruhenheiM said:


> @joseph69
> yeah, ps1000e is my daily driver. i just noticed it like a month ago, the g-pad structure seems changed and i can't really tell if there is any sonic differences hahaha



noticed a friend's grado deteriorating too, i think it just comes down to skin oil chemistry? seems to be much worse for some than others


----------



## ruhenheiM

cathee said:


> noticed a friend's grado deteriorating too, i think it just comes down to skin oil chemistry? seems to be much worse for some than others


yes, skin oil+sweat+time = thinner wallet
especially when those foam start to fell apart leaving all those foam residue all over places. luckily i haven't reach that stage



hahaha one of those freaky friday grado


----------



## edgarlim1999

ruhenheiM said:


> yes, skin oil+sweat+time = thinner wallet
> especially when those foam start to fell apart leaving all those foam residue all over places. luckily i haven't reach that stage
> 
> 
> ...


Strangely enough, my bowl pads used to flake when I first got it. After a little washing with soap and warm water, it doesn’t flake anymore. It might just be me.

WOW WOW WOW! Somebody has a fine classic in his hands!


----------



## ruhenheiM

hmm maybe it wasn't because of wearing but from being stored at the box for a long time, as long as its not starting to peeled off and fluffy. i think that still good to go

haha that's not mine, that one still on sale. it just weird, current cardbox, white drivers, and yet have those very old school rs1 letters.  
i've got classic rs1 but not really like the sound so i sold it.


----------



## pigmode

The minute after I bought the RS-2i, I regretted not going for the RS-1 for a hundred more. Oh well.


----------



## rx79ez08 (Oct 21, 2017)

pigmode said:


> The minute after I bought the RS-2i, I regretted not going for the RS-1 for a hundred more. Oh well.


Interestingly I am in general more impressed with the RS-2 series than the RS-1. This is especially true the for e-series. I am thoroughly not impressed with the RS-1e I had, where as RS-2e is significantly better and cheaper.
That said I have not heard a RS-2i.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I have both the entire RS1 series (RS1 with buttons, RS1i, and RS1e) AND the entire RS2 series (RS2 with buttons, RS2i, and RS2e).

My listening comparisons suggest that the oldest RS1 is the best of the series, while the NEWEST RS2 (the RS2e) is the best of its series.  In fact, RS1 > RS1i > RS1e, while RS2 < RS2i < RS2e.

The RS1 is the bassiest of my 26+ Grados, and my RS1e is one of the recent ones, with the lesser-protruding drivers and the brown headband, recognized as better sounding than the original RS1e.  The RS1e is the only ON-ear Grado headphone to use the 50mm drivers now used in all of their over-ear e-series (PS1000e, GS1000e, etc.).

The RS2e is simply my best on-ear Grado.


----------



## pigmode

rx79ez08 said:


> Interestingly I am in general more impressed with the RS-2 series than the RS-1. This is especially true the for e-series. I am thoroughly not impressed with the RS-1e I had, where as RS-2e is significantly better and cheaper.
> That said I have not heard a RS-2i.



From what little I've read the RS-1e has definitely lost the signature sound, the RS-1 carried from the classic period to the i version. The RS-2e is supposed to have lost some of the "energy" of its ancestors as well. 

The RS-1 I was looking at on eBay is I believe a pre i model. Someone but it before I do...


----------



## edgarlim1999

SR60e or SR80e? Which is the best?


----------



## cathee

pigmode said:


> ... Someone but it before I do...



this is how i feel about every vintage grado that pops up on ebay


----------



## cathee

edgarlim1999 said:


> SR60e or SR80e? Which is the best?



i'd get the cheaper 60e and get into tinkering/modding - definitely a gateway drug tho


----------



## pigmode

ruthieandjohn said:


> I have both the entire RS1 series (RS1 with buttons, RS1i, and RS1e) AND the entire RS2 series (RS2 with buttons, RS2i, and RS2e).
> 
> My listening comparisons suggest that the oldest RS1 is the best of the series, while the NEWEST RS2 (the RS2e) is the best of its series.  In fact, RS1 > RS1i > RS1e, while RS2 < RS2i < RS2e.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the comparisons. 

My hearing is not what it used to be, having suffered a degree of high frequency loss due to vocational conditions. I get by pretty well these days with equipment that helps *equalize* the sound so to speak. I always liked the classic Grado sound, but never owned one till the last 8 years.


----------



## pigmode

cathee said:


> this is how i feel about every vintage grado that pops up on ebay




I'd like to find it hard to believe that after 6-7 years of not buying or reading about headphones, I can come on Head-Fi and a day later would be considering buying a second pair.


-------------------------------------------------------

Any comments out there on the vintage, condition, and sound characteristics of this RS-1? Is it a good buy? Will it have the needed increased treble that the RS-2i gives me?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-RS1-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## ruhenheiM

ruthieandjohn said:


> I have both the entire RS1 series (RS1 with buttons, RS1i, and RS1e) AND the entire RS2 series (RS2 with buttons, RS2i, and RS2e).
> 
> My listening comparisons suggest that the oldest RS1 is the best of the series, while the NEWEST RS2 (the RS2e) is the best of its series.  In fact, RS1 > RS1i > RS1e, while RS2 < RS2i < RS2e.
> 
> ...



so rs2e> rs1 ??



edgarlim1999 said:


> SR60e or SR80e? Which is the best?



i prefer sr60e. sr80e has deeper bass but sr60e has more bass slam. and considering listening through ps1000e, grado bass not really that deep anyway. so you won't miss much deep bass on sr60e anyway



cathee said:


> this is how i feel about every vintage grado that pops up on ebay



next time, don't snipe


----------



## ruhenheiM

pigmode said:


> I'd like to find it hard to believe that after 6-7 years of not buying or reading about headphones, I can come on Head-Fi and a day later would be considering buying a second pair.
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> ...



not sure if that's classic or vintage rs1. from what i've read the vintage rs1 with pink driver supposed to be the one with smooth treble,no peaky treble. so maybe you want to go after the classic rs1


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Oct 22, 2017)

You might find the thread in my signature, “Huge Comparison...,” useful in comparing RS2 and RS1 Grados.  Here is a master list, which gives somewhat of a forced ranking (forced, because I actually only compared three at a time, then tried to construct a consistent overall ranking) to all of my Grados on each of the four qualities of transparency, soundstage, bass, and treble detail.

In short, it rates the RS2e > RS1, and it rates the transparency of the RS2i as greater than that of the RS1.  I think that @pigmode will find that his RS2i will still give him a more transparent, treble, “you are there” sound than the RS1, but the RS1 is still a good buy in my opinion.

Regarding the pads for that particular RS1 on eBay (there are none), Todd The Vinyl Junkie sells the flat pads, used on the original RS1s, HP1000s, and buttoned RS2s, that are no longer used on Grados (they have a hole in the center surrounded by little radial slits).  TTVJ says the pads are actually made by Grado, just not sold but them now, so you will want to get them for the RS1 should you get it.


----------



## ruhenheiM

yes.the flat pad could get the sound more forward, add bass, treble also more sparkling. at least that's what i notice when i listened classic rs1 button with flat pad


----------



## DavidA

edgarlim1999 said:


> SR60e or SR80e? Which is the best?


If not doing any mods then the SR80e would be my choice, if you are going to mod them as @cathee suggested then the SR60e would be my choice.


----------



## DivaFonda

edgarlim1999 said:


> SR60e or SR80e? Which is the best?


 
I just picked up my SR80e again yesterday. Still amazing for around $100USD! I picked those over the SR60e for the bass, got more value than I paid for as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Lavakugel

Are you guys still enjoying GH-1 as much as I do? Left my HD600 and LCD3 in the corner


----------



## HungryPanda

Yes I still really like my GH1, gets most head time ahead of my other Grado's


----------



## ruhenheiM

@joseph69 
did you get the notification email?


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> @joseph69
> did you get the notification email?


Nope. H-F is the only site I'm not receiving email notifications from. I was on the phone with AOL trying to resolve the issue at the time I asked for a reply. Thanks for helping out!


----------



## DivaFonda

Are you having trouble getting AOL notifications? That's been an ongoing problem with them with many domains. I had to move important notifications to Outlook and iCloud just because of that. I get HF notifications all at once hours later.


----------



## joseph69

DivaFonda said:


> Are you having trouble getting AOL notifications? That's been an ongoing problem with them with many domains. I had to move important notifications to Outlook and iCloud just because of that. I get HF notifications all at once hours later.


Yes, ever since the migration from Verizon, I've had issues. AOL said there was nothing wrong on their side, which I did believe because H-F was the only site I wasn't getting notifications from. I just switched to iCloud and I'm receiving notifications from H-F immediately.
Thanks for your input, I appreciate it!


----------



## DivaFonda

You're welcome!


----------



## Roderick

I'll be receiving rs2e in a couple of days. I'm excited because it is my first better Grado. I used to own sr125. I wasn't that familiar with many headphones back then but I remember liking them.

I've also auditioned sr60i,sr80i and gs1000e but I'm still a grado newb. My question is should I try different pads on rs2e to get most out off them? What are the differences in sound between over and on ear pads and how big the changes are? Also how concerned should I be about fake cushions? Should I go for original ones or get some cheaper ones from aliexpress?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Roderick said:


> My question is should I try different pads on rs2e to get most out off them? What are the differences in sound between over and on ear pads and how big the changes are? Also how concerned should I be about fake cushions? Should I go for original ones or get some cheaper ones from aliexpress?


In my experience, stick with the Grado pads that Grado provides.  The only headphone improved by over-ear pads instead of on-ear pads are the GH1, with the PS500 being changed, but not improved, by over-ears.  Others get worse.  Earzonk pads in my experience are not as good as Grado, though there is a very recent bassy Earzonk pad that folks I trust have found to be an improvement (I’ve not heard them).


----------



## HungryPanda

I just lost out in an ebay auction for original rs1's yesterday, gutted


----------



## pigmode

HungryPanda said:


> I just lost out in an ebay auction for original rs1's yesterday, gutted



Red drivers?


----------



## whirlwind

HungryPanda said:


> I just lost out in an ebay auction for original rs1's yesterday, gutted



They are worth the wait, another will appear...wonderful cans.


----------



## trellus

ruthieandjohn said:


> In my experience, stick with the Grado pads that Grado provides.  The only headphone improved by over-ear pads instead of on-ear pads are the GH1, with the PS500 being changed, but not improved, by over-ears.  Others get worse.  Earzonk pads in my experience are not as good as Grado, *though there is a very recent bassy Earzonk pad that folks I trust have found to be an improvement *(I’ve not heard them).



Ooo, I’m keen to find out about these Earzonk pads, do you happen to know how to get them?


----------



## HungryPanda

I will get them one day..... .


----------



## DavidA

Roderick said:


> I'll be receiving rs2e in a couple of days. I'm excited because it is my first better Grado. I used to own sr125. I wasn't that familiar with many headphones back then but I remember liking them.
> 
> I've also auditioned sr60i,sr80i and gs1000e but I'm still a grado newb. My question is should I try different pads on rs2e to get most out off them? What are the differences in sound between over and on ear pads and how big the changes are? Also how concerned should I be about fake cushions? Should I go for original ones or get some cheaper ones from aliexpress?



For most Grado headphones that come with OEM L-pads they will usually sound best with OEM replacement pads but for comfort the Earzonk/fake ones will appeal to those who want a boost in the bass and slightly better comfort.  If you do any mods then to me the fake/generic G-pads sound better, are much more comfortable, give a better sound stage and gives the bass a slight boost which is better than opening vent holes IMO.  OEM Grado G-pads are not as comfortable to me due to the harder foam on the tips and seem to kill some of the bass, they are really only good on GS1000/PS1000.  For me the issue of comfort is more important than getting the "true" Grado sound, if I can't use a headphone for more than a few minutes then what's the point?


----------



## trellus

DavidA said:


> For most Grado headphones that come with OEM L-pads they will usually sound best with OEM replacement pads but for comfort the Earzonk/fake ones will appeal to those who want a boost in the bass and slightly better comfort.  If you do any mods then to me the fake/generic G-pads sound better, are much more comfortable, give a better sound stage and gives the bass a slight boost which is better than opening vent holes IMO.  OEM Grado G-pads are not as comfortable to me due to the harder foam on the tips and seem to kill some of the bass, they are really only good on GS1000/PS1000. * For me the issue of comfort is more important than getting the "true" Grado sound, if I can't use a headphone for more than a few minutes then what's the point?*



+1 on this -- funny thing is, I was listening to my Grado SR325i about an hour ago, took them off about 45 minutes because the pads begin to hurt my ears and switched to my Sennheiser HD 650 which I find very comfortable.  

These SR325i have the original Grado pads but the Alessandro MS2i I have at home have Ear Zonk L cushions, and while I'd never noticed any difference in sound (don't think I've ever used the real Grado L cushions on those), I can wear those for hours without a problem -- very comfortable for me.


----------



## joseph69 (Oct 29, 2017)

.


----------



## L0rdGwyn

Here is a build I did recently: Grado Alessandro MS2e with White Limba sleeves, Burmese blackwood inlay, check my sig, going to Ebay soon


----------



## CH23

joseph69 said:


> I woke my computer to go on H-F and this image on the top left is for a Halloween ad.
> LMAO! Here is the site and what it's supposed to be. Sure doesn't look like a clam too me.


would you mind spoilering that image? it does look like one to me


----------



## joseph69

CH23 said:


> would you mind spoilering that image? it does look like one to me


 As I mentioned, this was one of H-F's advertisements, I just didn't post it.


----------



## CH23

joseph69 said:


> As I mentioned, this was one of H-F's advertisements, I just didn't post it.



they're usually made up by tracking the user via cookies, so it may be that you visited some site where they had that thing...
is there anything you'd want to share with us?


----------



## joseph69 (Oct 29, 2017)

.


----------



## joseph69

CH23 said:


> they're usually made up by tracking the user via cookies, so it may be that you visited some site where they had that thing...
> is there anything you'd want to share with us?


If you recall, when the platform was switched members were posting complaints about the large sized ads because a lot of them were too explicit if their kids were to see them (even for some members) due to sexy women posing explicitly in lingerie, exactly like the ad I posted. And if you read the "Anybody figured out the new site yet?" thread, you'll find this out for yourself. So no, I have nothing to share, or hide for that matter, nor would I be ashamed for looking at women in any way/shape or form. Again, I just thought the ad was funny being it was _supposed_ to be a Halloween ad, that's all. You asked me to please hide it in a "Spoiler Alert" and I did because I thought maybe you were insulted and weren't a clam kind of guy, which is fine and none of my business, nor would I care. So please, let it be, and if your still insulted I can delete it for you. Would you like me to do that?


----------



## CH23

joseph69 said:


> If you recall, when the platform was switched members were posting complaints about the large sized ads because a lot of them were too explicit if their kids were to see them (even for some members) due to sexy women posing explicitly in lingerie, exactly like the ad I posted. And if you read the "Anybody figured out the new site yet?" thread, you'll find this out for yourself. So no, I have nothing to share, or hide for that matter, nor would I be ashamed for looking at women in any way/shape or form. Again, I just thought the ad was funny being it was _supposed_ to be a Halloween ad, that's all. You asked me to please hide it in a "Spoiler Alert" and I did because I thought maybe you were insulted and weren't a clam kind of guy, which is fine and none of my business, nor would I care. So please, let it be, and if your still insulted I can delete it for you. Would you like me to do that?



sorry, i didn't mean to make this so serious. just spoilering is fine.


----------



## HungryPanda

I use adblocker plus on my browser and all I see as big blank spaces


----------



## joseph69

CH23 said:


> sorry, i didn't mean to make this so serious. just spoilering is fine.


It's fine, I just didn't want to insult anyone, we're definitely good, I was just explain that these ads appeared with the new platform, when it was new. Deleted.  



HungryPanda said:


> I use adblocker plus on my browser and all I see as big blank spaces


That's a good idea. I usually have Sennheiser ads or other audio ads on the right side.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I keep getting ads for adblockers on my right-hand screen


----------



## CH23

i've been using ublock origin for a few years now, sometimes I forget that ads even exist 
perfect tie in: so does Grado.


----------



## HungryPanda

I don't need ads head-fi makes me spend too much as it is


----------



## ruhenheiM

i've seem some audio,lingerie,outfit ads when i visiting head-fi and i'm pretty sure i'm not their target demographic. funny thing is i never seen grado ad and yet i spend a lot of money for their stuff. damn you grado!!!


----------



## ESL-1 (Oct 30, 2017)

lakej said:


> How hard can I push the PS500 without fearing they will damage?
> 
> For the 2-3 years I've had them I try to keep the levels down as far as to not hear them when they lie flat on the table. After buying a real hifi system for my TV I've felt them severely lacking - which was solved by listening louder.
> 
> ...



If the SR80i is not physically used up check Grado to see if it would be feasible to repair.
On the PS500 & PS500e you could play them loud enough to damage your hearing if you were not to be aware and careful.

Enjoy,


----------



## ESL-1

ruhenheiM said:


> i've seem some audio,lingerie,outfit ads when i visiting head-fi and i'm pretty sure i'm not their target demographic. funny thing is i never seen grado ad and yet i spend a lot of money for their stuff. damn you grado!!!



The good side is that handling of inquisitive minds can go to the two Grado websites and receive their monthly update without having to spend advisement money.

In addition most of the high profile retailing do a great Job of marketing the products...  

Enjoy,
ELS-2


----------



## BobG55 (Oct 30, 2017)

ruhenheiM said:


> i've seem some audio,lingerie,outfit ads when i visiting head-fi ...




So have I but I've barely noticed them.  After watching them for 4 hours I lost interest.  Also it's not good for my 62 yr. old heart & reputation (dirty ol' man).


----------



## joseph69 (Oct 30, 2017)

ESL-1 said:


> Enjoy,
> ELS-2


ELS-2...are you an imposter???


----------



## Jalopeura

I have just joined the forum because I upgraded from Sennheiser HD518 to a Grado PS500 (in fact I had planned on buying the SR80e headphones but ended up getting the PS500's) and became a huge fan immediately after listening to the Grado sound.
Since there are so many pages on this thread I'm not sure if this has been discussed here before but... 
Would it be a huge improvement to upgrade to G-cush pads and is there some other upgrades you would recommend for the PS500 headphones?
Thank you in advance for any comments and tips.


----------



## DavidA

Jalopeura said:


> I have just joined the forum because I upgraded from Sennheiser HD518 to a Grado PS500 (in fact I had planned on buying the SR80e headphones but ended up getting the PS500's) and became a huge fan immediately after listening to the Grado sound.
> Since there are so many pages on this thread I'm not sure if this has been discussed here before but...
> Would it be a huge improvement to upgrade to G-cush pads and is there some other upgrades you would recommend for the PS500 headphones?
> Thank you in advance for any comments and tips.


Its personal preference but I like the cheap generic G-pads since its softer on the edges and seems to give the bass a few dB boost and widens the sound stage a bit.  Others seem to like the stock L-pads or switch over to OEM G-pads but its really just what sounds good to you.


----------



## Jalopeura

DavidA said:


> Its personal preference but I like the cheap generic G-pads since its softer on the edges and seems to give the bass a few dB boost and widens the sound stage a bit.  Others seem to like the stock L-pads or switch over to OEM G-pads but its really just what sounds good to you.


Thank you so much for your input on the matter.
So by now I am used to over-ear design and the added comfort of any G-pads would be a bonus, but I also like the bass on these PS500's as they are and that was actually one thing that kind of got me thinking that the G-pads might change the sound (although slight emphasis on the bass might not be a bad idea).


----------



## cathee

I like my PS500 with grado s cushions with a penny hole cut in the middle. it's more of an on-ear set up but it gives the bass a boost and the hole keeps the trebles sparkling. soundstage takes a hit though.


----------



## Jalopeura

cathee said:


> I like my PS500 with grado s cushions with a penny hole cut in the middle. it's more of an on-ear set up but it gives the bass a boost and the hole keeps the trebles sparkling. soundstage takes a hit though.


That is interesting... I did try the SR80e's in store and the S-cushions seemed nice and soft so the hole in the middle would still keep the comfort but it wouldn't muffle the sound as such.
Thank you for the tip.


----------



## DavidA

Jalopeura said:


> Thank you so much for your input on the matter.
> So by now I am used to over-ear design and the added comfort of any G-pads would be a bonus, but I also like the bass on these PS500's as they are and that was actually one thing that kind of got me thinking that the G-pads might change the sound (although slight emphasis on the bass might not be a bad idea).


The Grado G-pads actually reduces the bass just a touch while the generic G-pads give a slight boost but comfort of the generic is still better to me.  You can also try the generic L-pads since these are softer on the edge but I don't care for the change in the bass (boost but muddy) and seems to also make the treble a little hotter and the sound stage also gets a bit narrower.  I don't care for the S-pads, much too in-comfortable to me and the sound is a bit messed up to me.


----------



## joseph69

Made a deal for a BNIB (4-pin XLR) PS2000e for my JGSP HP1000 (HP2) which I should have sometime this week.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> Made a deal for a BNIB (4-pin XLR) PS2000e for my JGSP HP1000 (HP2) which I should have sometime this week.


lol. i thought you wouldn't pay ps2000e for that price! anyway congrats man!


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> lol. i thought you wouldn't pay ps2000e for that price! anyway congrats man!


Thank you. I wouldn't have, but I got a good enough deal that I couldn't pass them up. I'll also use these instead of keeping them in their box, which is even makes it a better deal for me.


----------



## ruhenheiM

it would be very interesting, maybe in the future you would give updated thought about ps2000e, i think with this kind of stuff, you really need more time to appreciate it. it's either grow with you or it's go downhill

@ruthieandjohn
how are you doing sir? sooooo @joseph69 have ps2000e.......


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> it would be very interesting, maybe in the future you would give updated thought about ps2000e, i think with this kind of stuff, you really need more time to appreciate it. it's either grow with you or it's go downhill


Even the short time I spent with them I enjoyed very much. As I mentioned in my short but sweet impressions "I'd take them over any of the TOTL headphones I borrowed from TCC". It was just the asking price which discouraged me. Maybe I might prefer them over my PS1K in the long run, who knows? One thing I know is that I really love the PS1K mid-range which was fuller than the PS2Ke, but there were things I enjoyed more with the PS2Ke such as their lateral space and percussion.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> Even the short time I spent with them I enjoyed very much. As I mentioned in my short but sweet impressions "I'd take them over any of the TOTL headphones I borrowed from TCC". It was just the asking price which discouraged me. Maybe I might prefer them over my PS1K in the long run, who knows? One thing I know is that I really love the PS1K mid-range which was fuller than the PS2Ke, but there were things I enjoyed more with the PS2Ke such as their lateral space and percussion.



yes. that's why i mentioned, i think we need to spend more time with it so we could put it all in perspective. who knows at the end, you would think this is actually pretty good value or still overprice or ps1k is better headphone or ps2ke actually way better headphone or you ended up selling stax system  

this is me jealous, still can't demo ps2000e hahaaha one day one day


----------



## Tim Le (Nov 6, 2017)

I've shown a lot of love for the Grado RS2e's in this thread (I downsized from 8 headphones to 1 at one point and only kept the RS2e).

Just wanted to drop by again because I recently acquired an sr80e, and they're my new favorite headphones for under $100. Got to A/B between them and the he-400i, and I really can't pick a "better" one 

I'm currently using the sr80e as my practice headphones for my electronic drum kit because, to my ears, they reproduce the kick, snare, and toms with great accuracy.

I should add that I was using Sennheiser 558s before, and it makes the drum kit sound hollow in comparison.


----------



## DavidA

Tim Le said:


> I've shown a lot of love for the Grado RS2e's in this thread (I downsized from 8 headphones to 1 at one point and only kept the RS2e).
> 
> Just wanted to drop by again because I recently acquired an sr80e, and they're my new favorite headphones for under $100. Got to A/B between them and the he-400i, and I really can't pick a "better" one
> 
> ...


I got a SR60 awhile back and was only going to use it for parts but ended up fixing the "gradle" since the existing grill cloth was coming off so I pealed it off and use a vac which seems to have fixed it.  Ended up completely modding them: opening 2 vent holes, dynamat in the cups and on the back of the driver magnet, SMC jacks for removable cables, silk organza to use a grill cloth.  This headphone is now one of my girlfriends favorite and the HD400i is not even close in sound to her and most of those who have heard it and the HE400i.


----------



## Tim Le

DavidA said:


> I got a SR60 awhile back and was only going to use it for parts but ended up fixing the "gradle" since the existing grill cloth was coming off so I pealed it off and use a vac which seems to have fixed it.  Ended up completely modding them: opening 2 vent holes, dynamat in the cups and on the back of the driver magnet, SMC jacks for removable cables, silk organza to use a grill cloth.  This headphone is now one of my girlfriends favorite and the HD400i is not even close in sound to her and most of those who have heard it and the HE400i.



Looks like a great weekend project for me when my sr80e's start falling apart. Thanks for the pictures and info!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ruhenheiM said:


> @ruthieandjohn
> how are you doing sir? sooooo @joseph69 have ps2000e.......


I still aspire to own the PS2000e, but have to continue selling a few headphones to make space and money for it. Ironically, one of the next on the list would be @joseph69 ’s own PS1000e, which he babied and added rod block clamps and edge protection bands, as I would still have my PS1000s and will have the PS2000e’s. Haven’t gotten there yet, though.


----------



## Roderick

How amp picky is rs2e? I just got those and I'm not too impressed. With certain music it is nice and prat is very good...prat or musicality. I think prat is a very vague term. Just sounds right with some music.  Aerosmith, ac/dc and such sound great. But In general I was expecting more. I'm using spl phonitor with hegel hd10 dac. Good gear but spl's have an output impedance of 9. So either rs2e just doesn't meet my standards (preferred sound signature) or high output impedance of the amp is changing things?


----------



## Astral Abyss

A high amplifier output impedance really screws up the tonality of my Grados and makes them sound muddy and wooly.


----------



## Roderick

Shame. Any Idead how come grados are so sensitive to that? Low impedance audiotechnicas for example never suffered from it (atleast not to audible levels). Could also be I'm just not a grado guy.


----------



## Krutsch

Astral Abyss said:


> A high amplifier output impedance really screws up the tonality of my Grados and makes them sound muddy and wooly.



+1 ... and they quickly distort at higher volumes (again, with high impedance head amps).


----------



## HungryPanda

PRAT is never unique, just grados take you there


----------



## DavidA

Roderick said:


> How amp picky is rs2e? I just got those and I'm not too impressed. With certain music it is nice and prat is very good...prat or musicality. I think prat is a very vague term. Just sounds right with some music.  Aerosmith, ac/dc and such sound great. But In general I was expecting more. I'm using spl phonitor with hegel hd10 dac. Good gear but spl's have an output impedance of 9. So either rs2e just doesn't meet my standards (preferred sound signature) or high output impedance of the amp is changing things?


The amp output impedance makes a noticeable difference in how the RS2e sound and while its not really amp picky like a HD800 a amp with a low output impedance does sound better to me.  Its easy for me to hear the differences since I can change the output impedance of my Ember on the fly and quickly hear the differences between the 0.1, 35 and 120 ohms settings.

One thing you might want to try is change the ear pads, to me the RS2e sounds better with cheap generic G-pads ($4-6) than the OEM L-pads and the cheaper G-pads are much more comfortable to me and also boost the bass a few dB but some don't like them since it does change the sound a lot.  Also, the OEM G-pads are not usually recommend on the RS2e since it lowers the bass too much.


----------



## Ultrainferno

The Limited Edition Grado GH2, now reviewed by Nathan aka @Ohm Image aka @shigzeo . Sublime picture series he did. Enjoy 

https://www.headfonia.com/review-grado-gh2-cocobolo-japan-limited-edition-kookoo/


----------



## Tim Le

Hey guys, I think the rs2e is pretty special in the Grado lineup, but what are some of your recommendations for a Grado upgrade to them?


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Nov 7, 2017)

If you are going to be listening in a chair, then I recommend the top-of-the-line PS2000e to upgrade from your already-superb RS2e.  There are reviews of it on the “PS2000e Loaner Program” thread of TTVJ.

For on-the-go listening, I recommend the GS2000e, which has its own review thread, “GS2000e Loaner Program.”

You really have to reach to the top of the Grado line to upgrade from the RS2e, in my opinion.


----------



## ruhenheiM

for people who like to experiment, turbulent currently have drivers to sale
http://turbulentlabs.com/shop/turbulent-x-driver/


----------



## kushanukum

Ultrainferno said:


> The Limited Edition Grado GH2, now reviewed by Nathan aka @Ohm Image aka @shigzeo . Sublime picture series he did. Enjoy
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/review-grado-gh2-cocobolo-japan-limited-edition-kookoo/


----------



## kushanukum

Sounds like Nathan liked the GH2. I wonder if he would have liked the GH1 as well.


----------



## ruhenheiM

i just noticed, headamp released the updated gilmore lite amp. this amp used to be one of the top amplifier for grado






https://www.headamp.com/order/headamp-gilmore-lite-mk2-class-a-headphone-amplifier/


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> i just noticed, headamp released the updated gilmore lite amp. this amp used to be one of the top amplifier for grado[/QUOTEYes, it's been out for a little while.
> No matching PS like the original, though. Good impressions from some who attended RMAF.


----------



## ruhenheiM

yes. the size also shrink a lot


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> yes. the size also shrink a lot


When it's cold before it warms up, right?


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> When it's cold before it warms up, right?


----------



## Uri Cohen

So guys, I was looking at Woo Audio for a tube amp, and I was all set at the WA6-SE.  When I emailed them, they actually recommend the WA2 for Grados (even with much lower power rating at 32 ohm). 

So I'm curious if anyone used the WA2 before with the Grados.  I heard the Grados are great with the WA6-SE.


----------



## joseph69

HP1000 is gone, and I've received the PS2Ke this afternoon. Did my slight mods e.g. black bands around the circumference of the cups/1/8"shaft collars w/O-rings. waiting to order the matte black rodblocks so I can install the suspension strap like on my PS1K. 
Listenning to them now after about 2hrs of burn in, cant wait for them to come fully around.

I'm also glad I no longer have a headphone I was worried about useing due to them being a "collectors item" and I can fully enjoy the PS2Ke without worry.


----------



## Bengkia369

Charge up my Pico Headamp after many years of inactivity and give it a brief listen last night. Was blown away by its transparency and the sweet and meaty mids, my brief intended listening became 2 hours, just can't put it down.
Pico Headamp is a solid state amp that sounds like a tube amp, the mids are so rounded and smooth unlike many solid state amp is too edgy in this area.
Pico have great synergy with Grado PS500 and I can't believe after so many years (close to 10), Pico amp still can beat many modern portable headamp anytime. 
Modern amps tends to colored the mids too much warmth and bass is too overpowering, this sort of tuning don't sounds good to me at all definitely not audiophile grade to my ears.
Pico Headamp no doubt how good for it is, still no match to Phatlab Phatasy. Pico just lacks the lush and realistic soundstage that the latter had and also the micro details. Phatlab's details is so good to the extend of letting me hear even the tiniest bits in the recording yet is very forgiving, this is a fest that many amp designers had failed.


----------



## rx79ez08

joseph69 said:


> I'm also glad I no longer have a headphone I was worried about useing due to them being a "collectors item" and I can fully enjoy the PS2Ke without worry.



That was how I felt about the 009, a bit too expensive and knowing Stax fragile for me to fully enjoy. While it sounds great, I ultimately decide to part way with it.


----------



## joseph69

rx79ez08 said:


> That was how I felt about the 009, a bit too expensive and knowing Stax fragile for me to fully enjoy. While it sounds great, I ultimately decide to part way with it.


Even though the 009 is more expensive, I have no worries at all about using them. I guess because they can be replaced and aren't a "collectors" item.


----------



## ruhenheiM

@joseph69 i assumed you running your ps2ke on balance? any difference?


----------



## joseph69

Yes, I have the balanced cable on the PS2Ke running them via the GS-X mk2, but it's much too early for any impressions. The sound stage sounds closed and the bass is flabby right now. One thing I noticed immediately (which I had mentioned in my loaner impressions) is the upper frequencies are silky smooth right out of the box.


----------



## chris.egeskov

I love the looks of the limited edition Bushmills x Grado


----------



## JoeDoe

HyperDuel said:


> So guys, I was looking at Woo Audio for a tube amp, and I was all set at the WA6-SE.  When I emailed them, they actually recommend the WA2 for Grados (even with much lower power rating at 32 ohm).
> 
> So I'm curious if anyone used the WA2 before with the Grados.  I heard the Grados are great with the WA6-SE.



My favorite Woo amps are either the WA6 for anything from the RS or prestige series, and the WA6SE for anything ending in 1000. Never heard the WA2 but seems like the former amps may be a little better suited for the lower power requirements of the Grados...


----------



## joseph69

HyperDuel said:


> So guys, I was looking at Woo Audio for a tube amp, and I was all set at the WA6-SE.  When I emailed them, they actually recommend the WA2 for Grados (even with much lower power rating at 32 ohm).
> 
> So I'm curious if anyone used the WA2 before with the Grados.  I heard the Grados are great with the WA6-SE.


Can't go wrong with the WA6 for the (SR/RS) Grados in my experience.


----------



## Uri Cohen

Thanks for the Woo recommendations!  I'll aim for the WA6-SE since it is ideal for Grados (and long term use for me).  I'm getting a GS2000e in a price I can agree with, so I should get it soon.  RIght now it will go in my main setup with the CD Player, Biforst Multibit and Asgard 2.  Good not too pricey set up, but I feel at times the Asgard 2 can make the Grados be a little too bright in the highs.  Then again, I think the Biforst Multibit/Asgard 2 is a neutral setup and if a CD is too digital sounding, then the setup will not mask it.  So my plan is to change out the Asgard 2 with the WA6-SE, use the GS2000e and the GH1/GH2 (unless I'm selling them, maybe not).  Once I get used to the stock tubes on the WA6-SE, it is time to roll them with the good stuff that Woo sells.  

The goal I am aiming is to have excellent dynamics, without the high brightness and really solid lows (not like crazy lows but detailed).  I'll still take a headphone/speaker that does an amazing midrange job over one with excellent highs/lows but crap midrange.


----------



## DavidA

HyperDuel said:


> Thanks for the Woo recommendations!  I'll aim for the WA6-SE since it is ideal for Grados (and long term use for me).  I'm getting a GS2000e in a price I can agree with, so I should get it soon.  RIght now it will go in my main setup with the CD Player, Biforst Multibit and Asgard 2.  Good not too pricey set up, but I feel at times the Asgard 2 can make the Grados be a little too bright in the highs.  Then again, I think the Biforst Multibit/Asgard 2 is a neutral setup and if a CD is too digital sounding, then the setup will not mask it.  So my plan is to change out the Asgard 2 with the WA6-SE, use the GS2000e and the GH1/GH2 (unless I'm selling them, maybe not).  Once I get used to the stock tubes on the WA6-SE, it is time to roll them with the good stuff that Woo sells.
> 
> The goal I am aiming is to have excellent dynamics, without the high brightness and really solid lows (not like crazy lows but detailed).  I'll still take a headphone/speaker that does an amazing midrange job over one with excellent highs/lows but crap midrange.


I've never heard the WA6-SE but have heard the WA6, WA2, WA22 and WES, the one trait they all have is that they are all warm sounding amps, sometimes too warm but this is just my personal preference.  I like my RS2e and SR225e best on my Teac UD-301 DAC/amp and I also have a Bimby/Lyr2/Ember/Asgard2 setup but the headphone jack of the UD-301 is a great match for my 2 Grados along with the custom Nhoord & Ypsilon builds that I have.  The UD-301 is also a good match to my EL-8 and HE560 (lower listening levels only).


----------



## Bengkia369

DavidA said:


> I've never heard the WA6-SE but have heard the WA6, WA2, WA22 and WES, the one trait they all have is that they are all warm sounding amps, sometimes too warm but this is just my personal preference.  I like my RS2e and SR225e best on my Teac UD-301 DAC/amp and I also have a Bimby/Lyr2/Ember/Asgard2 setup but the headphone jack of the UD-301 is a great match for my 2 Grados along with the custom Nhoord & Ypsilon builds that I have.  The UD-301 is also a good match to my EL-8 and HE560 (lower listening levels only).



I personally tried Grado GS1000e and Sennheiser HD800 on Wa8, find it sound too colored (too warm) and also too forward (vocals seems like shouting on my face). If that's the sound signature of Woo Audio, then I guess I'm not a fan.
I find the lesser known Phatlab Phantasy is so much better and really a top grade tube amp, but not many people talk about it here.


----------



## DavidA

Did a little reading up on the Phatlab Phantasy, its described as a amp that can "color" the sound of some headphones but seems to be a good match for Grado's.  But at $1600 its a bit of a stretch for it to gain popularity and the noted issue of the tube ringing when changing headphones pretty much eliminates it from consideration for me after using the original Vali for a few weeks that had the ringing every time I plugged/in-plugged a headphone.


----------



## Bengkia369

DavidA said:


> Did a little reading up on the Phatlab Phantasy, its described as a amp that can "color" the sound of some headphones but seems to be a good match for Grado's.  But at $1600 its a bit of a stretch for it to gain popularity and the noted issue of the tube ringing when changing headphones pretty much eliminates it from consideration for me after using the original Vali for a few weeks that had the ringing every time I plugged/in-plugged a headphone.



The ringing is not really that bad, I usually plug in my headphone before I switch on my Phatlab Phantasy, no issues with so called ringing at all. 
It is one hell of a good portable class A tube amp that can last 8 hours at one charge and capable of driving HD800 with authority. 
The sound signature is very transparent, lush, full bodied mid that is slightly laid back, the layering and details are super impressive as I sometimes hook it up with Chord Hugo, sometimes just my Opus #2 both sounds really great. 
Wa8 just not the sound for me and the 4 hours battery life just put me off.


----------



## Uri Cohen

As stated earlier I just did an used order of the GS2000e, which I should be getting this week.  Considering i'm having good money by getting it used, it was a no brainier. 

I did want to follow up with regards to my emails to Woo.  When I told them my plans for the GS2000e, they actually recommend to not get the WA2, but get the WA6-SE.  Reason was in their experience the higher end Grados prefer more current, and thus the WA6-SE would be the most ideal for them (which I concur).  

So in one-two months I'll do my order of the WA6-SE, then burn in the stock tubes to see what's their good/bad.  Once that is done, then the tube rolling starts.  I heard a lot of great things on the Sophia Princess Mesh Plate 274B rectifier, so I'll be getting that tube and the pair of the 13EM7s Woo sells.  Those will give me good options to see which tubes I prefer...


----------



## joseph69 (Nov 13, 2017)

Get the WA6, less money less real estate.
I had both and returned the SE due to it's limited tube rolling (tube options may be different now, though?) and also sounding more like a SS amp to me compared to the WA6 (which I still own). Also, buy this Brimar 5Z4GY rectifier tube from Langrex Tubes instead of the highly overpriced SP-274B and save the money for some other driver/power tubes. 

There are a few things I purchased from Woo like their 6SN7 adapters, and their 6FD7 tubes (because the tubes weren't available anywhere else) but otherwise, I wasn't thrilled at all with their recommended "upgraded tube options" anytime I tried them.


----------



## Uri Cohen

joseph69 said:


> Get the WA6, less money less real estate.
> I had both and returned the SE due to it's limited tube rolling (tube options may be different now, though?) and also sounding more like a SS amp to me compared to the WA6 (which I still own). Also, buy this Brimar 5Z4GY rectifier tube from Langrex Tubes instead of the highly overpriced SP-274B and save the money for some other driver/power tubes.
> 
> There are a few things I purchased from Woo like their 6SN7 adapters, and their 6FD7 tubes (because the tubes weren't available anywhere else) but otherwise, I wasn't thrilled at all with their recommended "upgraded tube options" anytime I tried them.



Interested perspective, a lot of people here love the SP-274B in their WA6s.  From reviewing other reviews, people are more happy with the WA6-SE than their WA6.  However, with the higher power output from the WA6-SE, it can be more SS sounding.  

I read plenty of good reviews of the WA6-SE matching quite well with the higher end Grados, and do some minor tube rolling for better sound than stock.  

Then again, it would also explain why they recommended originally the WA2 for the GH1 and GH2.  Anything beyond that then they recommend more current.


----------



## ruhenheiM

i just found out this thing still in production





http://www.tubeampdoctor.com/en/sho...ition_Headphone_Amplifier_by_Brocksieper_1148


----------



## joseph69

HyperDuel said:


> "a lot of people here love the SP-274B in their WA6s"


Not too sure about this, at all. There are much better, for mush less, and the Brimar is definitely one of them which is why I recommended it. The Brimar is so inexpensive you could buy it along with the SP274B and decide for yourself. 


HyperDuel said:


> "people are more happy with the WA6-SE than their WA6"


I think people are just as happy with the WA6. But then again, this is all a matter of personal preference. I'm just giving you my experience with both of these amps as well my experiences with buying into the Woo "tube upgrade options".


----------



## Uri Cohen

joseph69 said:


> Not too sure about this, at all. There are much better, for mush less, and the Brimar is definitely one of them which is why I recommended it. The Brimar is so inexpensive you could buy it along with the SP274B and decide for yourself.
> I think people are just as happy with the WA6. But then again, this is all a matter of personal preference. I'm just giving you my experience with both of these amps as well my experiences with buying into the Woo "tube upgrade options".



With regards to the SP274B, this is going by previous reviews on the WA6-SE.  I'll still take the Brimar tube when I have the amp ready to go. 

Thanks again for your input.  I look at the WA6 and I can really see it to be a great simple headphone amp.  My worry is if I want to try some LCDs or even a power hungry headphone, the WA6 may not cut it....


----------



## joseph69

HyperDuel said:


> With regards to the SP274B, this is going by previous reviews on the WA6-SE.  I'll still take the Brimar tube when I have the amp ready to go.
> 
> Thanks again for your input.  I look at the WA6 and I can really see it to be a great simple headphone amp.  My worry is if I want to try some LCDs or even a power hungry headphone, the WA6 may not cut it....


You're welcome. This I understand. Which ever you choose, enjoy and keep us posted on your impressions.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Nov 14, 2017)

whyyyyyyyyyyy





http://turbulentlabs.com/shop/grado-leather-headband-xl-black/
http://turbulentlabs.com/shop/grado-leather-headband-xl-tan/


btw, i still can't figure out why this ps1000e priced really high
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Slightly-U...694304?hash=item1a39e89820:g:~s8AAOSw-xVZ~~HF


----------



## joseph69

@ruhenheiM 
It may be priced so high because maybe the seller thinks it's no longer available NEW from Grado due to their release of the PS2Ke?


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> @ruhenheiM
> It may be priced so high because maybe the seller thinks it's no longer available NEW from Grado due to their release of the PS2Ke?



maybe. i mean, it's used item and the starting bid already higher than new ps1ke. the buy it now price just.... i could find a cheaper hp1k for sure

i was there staring at my laptop screen for about 3 minutes, checking and looking at the pictures carefully, maybe i'm missing something here and then i just gave up.there are things in life human just couldn't understand... maybe this is one of them


----------



## ruhenheiM

do you guys have tried ray samuel amplifiers with grado? how does it sound?

lately i've been nostalgic about old products  and ray samuel name comes in mind so just i browsing looking at the pictures and then i realized i can't find the specification sheet on their website.so i try to google it and i came across this

https://save-earth.co/2009/06/14/audioworldhypes/


----------



## Bengkia369

ruhenheiM said:


> do you guys have tried ray samuel amplifiers with grado? how does it sound?
> 
> lately i've been nostalgic about old products  and ray samuel name comes in mind so just i browsing looking at the pictures and then i realized i can't find the specification sheet on their website.so i try to google it and i came across this
> 
> https://save-earth.co/2009/06/14/audioworldhypes/



I bet it will sound nice.
Recently, I took out my old Pico fat to drive my Grado PS500, it does sound very nice indeed.


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> do you guys have tried ray samuel amplifiers with grado? how does it sound?
> 
> lately i've been nostalgic about old products  and ray samuel name comes in mind so just i browsing looking at the pictures and then i realized i can't find the specification sheet on their website.so i try to google it and i came across this
> 
> https://save-earth.co/2009/06/14/audioworldhypes/


Seems there are a lot of amp designers/companies that get trashed, including Woo, and I happen to really enjoy my WA6 regardless of what anyone may say. Just because an amp (or anything) is a "simple inexpensive design" doesn't mean that it's going to be/sound bad. If you decide to go for a RS amp and it sounds good and is reliable and worth the cost to you, that's all that matters. 

I take anyones impressions (for anything) with a grain of salt, and do a little research of my own just to get some kind of direction, but in the end, I use my own judgement the best I can when make a purchase. If I can't try whatever it is I'm purchasing, and I found I don't like it afterwards (whatever it may be) then that's that, I'll sell it and try something else. It might be a bit costly, but it's the only real way for me to learn what's good for me. Look at all of the "TOTL" headphones I demoed (in home) which most everyone raves about...they just weren't for me, doesn't mean they were crap or sounded like crap.

I can honestly say that I haven't heard a headphone amp and said to myself "wow, this sound like crap". Yes, I've purchased headphone amps that I prefer the sound of over others, but even my MBP's headphone out doesn't sound like crap.


----------



## DavidA

@joseph69, very well said


----------



## ruhenheiM (Nov 15, 2017)

i don't have enough experience with components so i can't really give comment whether it sounds good or not. if it's sound good to me it's sound good to me and do i willing to pay for that price. to me since i'm not possessed the capability, technical skill, knowledge of acoustic, electrical, stuff like that. the BOM kinda irrelevant to me. even if it's much cheaper than the MSRP, i still won't be able to build it myself. same thing like FR measurement in headphones, i didn't learn acoustic engineering when i was in university, i could only decide by listening to the headphone itself, i can't grasp any sense by reading the measurement chart. but i do understand in engineering the simplest design is better. less variables,  more control of the whole thing, less sh** to happen. in applied science it's about effective and efficient to reach the goal, and most of the time that has been achieved by genuinely marvel engineering. it might be very simple inexpensive design but  if it's really really good design, you just can't get any better from that. the living proved from this is the buildings in china forbidden city, i watched the documentary how the ancient architectural design and technology being applied to every building in those city could survive an earthquake 10 richter scale, sure it can't survive fire but that still magnificent achievement
here is the clip:


anyway in those link i was posted,  the problem is not the amplifier itself but about the money grabbing business practices, in that case. if i really really like the item and i could afford it, i probably bought it. but that rarely happen, most of the time it took me a really long time to decide if i want to buy it or not. everybody has their own thing, people have their own priority. since we are in grado thread.just like grado headphone.some doesn't like the way they priced their headphone,same old technology,just different tuning, cheap packages, same parts being used from their cheapest headphone to their expensive headphone all that.that's all fair and legit arguments. but to me their headphones sound good. i don't like all of their headphones, but the one that i like,i really like it and bought it and it gave me many wonderful listening session and i haven't encountered any problem with grado headphone that i own. so things people have complaint about grado headphones, it's not really bothering me. and since 3 grado headphones i owned still perfectly function that's positive side. that's my priority in audio, it sound good to me, i could afford it, and it could last for a very very long time. that's all what matter to me. some other manufacturers, sometimes it's put me on hold to purchase some of their products. sometimes i genuinely think it's kind like gambling to purchase their products and for me that's really not worth to gambling at( some of you maybe know what manufacturers i have in mind). nothing to be gain in my opinion. what's the point. so some of the info in that link provide the information that might useful or not to others. and it could help for the people to make their decision so they could be happily part ways with their money 

in those link, it's not only about the bom and the design but also show the craftsmanship,customer service, some of the unethical practice, etc

for some people who might think this is probably conspiracy theory.this thing really happened sometimes and not just in audio world. in audio, one of the notorious case is the lexicon and mark levinson with his red rose music
http://www.audioholics.com/blu-ray-...-ray-oppo-clone/oppo-inside-lexicon-outside-1


----------



## joseph69

Sorry for the foul language, I wasn't thinking about that at the time.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Nov 15, 2017)

joseph69 said:


> Sorry for the foul language, I wasn't thinking about that at the time.



haha it doesn't bother me

i was browsing at the trade forum. there are a lot of focal utopia, and the price is going down as low as $2300. i wonder how much ps2000e going to price at used market

it's been months since last time i listened with sr100. i was on break with ps1000e. so i put sr100 on, what a super light headphone, i don't need to re adjust the rod block every time i move my head, it's sounded boring compared to ps1000e but it still sound good to my ears and the more i listen to sr100 the more i enjoy its sound unfortunately the bowl pad really made it hard for me to have a longer listening session so in the end i guess it was about an hour and half, i was thinking to purchase the merino pad but the price really made me think twice


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> haha it doesn't bother me
> 
> i was browsing at the trade forum. there are a lot of focal utopia, and the price is going down as low as $2300. i wonder how much ps2000e going to price at used market


There's been a lot of Utopia's for sale for the same price (+/-) for a while now. Not only that, they were selling for +/- $1200.00 at one time with a trade in of any headphone for some type of benefit (IIRC) not long ago. I think you can get them for $3200 BNIB...maybe even less?


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> There's been a lot of Utopia's for sale for the same price (+/-) for a while now. Not only that, they were selling for +/- $1200.00 at one time with a trade in of any headphone for some type of benefit (IIRC) not long ago. I think you can get them for $3200 BNIB...maybe even less?



yea i think i saw that not a long time ago, some kind of promotion for utopia and elear. really? 3200? i was surprised by many of utopia up on sale also with that price,  maybe it was really just a hype


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Seems there are a lot of amp designers/companies that get trashed, including Woo, and I happen to really enjoy my WA6 regardless of what anyone may say. Just because an amp (or anything) is a "simple inexpensive design" doesn't mean that it's going to be/sound bad. If you decide to go for a RS amp and it sounds good and is reliable and worth the cost to you, that's all that matters.
> 
> I take anyones impressions (for anything) with a grain of salt, and do a little research of my own just to get some kind of direction, but in the end, I use my own judgement the best I can when make a purchase. If I can't try whatever it is I'm purchasing, and I found I don't like it afterwards (whatever it may be) then that's that, I'll sell it and try something else. It might be a bit costly, but it's the only real way for me to learn what's good for me. Look at all of the "TOTL" headphones I demoed (in home) which most everyone raves about...they just weren't for me, doesn't mean they were **** or sounded like ****.
> 
> I can honestly say that I haven't heard a headphone amp and said to myself "wow, this sound like ****". Yes, I've purchased headphone amps that I prefer the sound of over others, but even my MBP's headphone out doesn't sound like ****.




Great post!
The only thing that matters is that you are enjoying your music...it does not matter how you get there!


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> The only thing that matters is that you are enjoying your music...it does not matter how you get there!


+1


----------



## ruhenheiM (Nov 17, 2017)

looking for tube amp?






https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-eddie-current-zdt-jr?1=1&utm_placement=0&referer=4YGZFA&mode=guest_open&utm_campaign=Automated Daily Promotional 2017-11-17&utm_source=SparkPost&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Daily Promotional&utm_content=1510914029895.295707925064497579213877


note sure about the sound but what a beauty




http://www.klipsch.com/products/heritage-headphone-amplifier



so after a few listening session to sr100 again, i still can't stand the pad. my initial thought it was just grado thing. then i tried some of my on ear headphones. all have same result, after an hour at best, my ears already hurt. i guess this is it, goodbye on ears


----------



## Uri Cohen

Finally got a pair of the GS2000e used yesterday.  Considering I got it for less than a new GS1000e, I call it a bargain.  

Setup: Marantz HD-CD1 CD Player > Coax > Schiit Bifrost Multibit > RCA Cable > Schiit Asgard 2 > GS2000e.  Other cans:  Grado GH1 and GH2

My issues with my current setup has been mostly gone since I picked up the GS2000e.  While I like the strenghts of the GH1 and GH2, they both can have the infamous Grado Treble Spike, which can hurt my ears at time.  The GH2 doesn't have this problem too often, but it is there. 

The first I was shocked with the GS2000e is the infamous Grado Treble is not there!  I call this a blessing since at times a lot of drum set sounds/higher pitched noise turned into needlest.  This problem is not there with the GS2000e, which I am grateful for.  For some people, the highs might be a little too tamed, but I am happy with them since it's still pretty detailed to the top, but more of sitting two more rows back from the stage than the front. 

The mid-range is excellent, to me they sound better than the GH1 and the GH2.  More detailed, lush, but at the same time musically.  You can get pretty analytical with these headphones, however, you will realize that these headphones will make you focus more on the music than the analytical details.  

The low-end is good, but not full of bass slam and boomyness.  The lows are accurate, but not too bloated.  Excellent for a lot of genres, but maybe not the best for electronic.  I'm keeping the GH2 for electronic since it does have more bass slam than the GS2000e (but other than that, the GS2000e wins on everything else).  

Also, the GS2000e is in general a warm headphone, since it doesn't have the treble spike, I feel this is good for people who want a more warmer sound.

I just ordered the Woo Audio WA6-SE yesterday, and it was shipped out today.  I believe with tubes the GS2000e can be really special depending on what you want out of them...


----------



## whirlwind

ruhenheiM said:


> looking for tube amp?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I like the looks of the Eddie Current...what tubes does it use.


----------



## ruhenheiM

whirlwind said:


> I like the looks of the Eddie Current...what tubes does it use.


two NOS Russian 6ZH1P and two 6N24P


----------



## joseph69

Did you purchase this amp, or are you going to?


----------



## whirlwind

ruhenheiM said:


> two NOS Russian 6ZH1P and two 6N24P



Thanks.  Looks like an interesting little amp.
I see a pair of Fostex headphones in the pic in the link......makes me think it can power those without issues.

Are you going to purchase one ?






joseph69 said:


> Did you purchase this amp, or are you going to?


 
Not sure who you are speaking to Joseph.

I am not going to purchase one, I am not sure about @ruhenheiM 

If he does I would love to hear some impressions..


----------



## joseph69

[/QUOTE] Not sure who you are speaking to Joseph.[/QUOTE]I meant to quoin @ruhenheiM As you can see something is not quite right with the site for me when quoting.


----------



## whirlwind

yeah, these new site seems more goofy than ever


----------



## ruhenheiM

no, i didn't purchase the amp and not going to at least for now. i'm rarely early adopter


----------



## rx79ez08

Hey, I have a few questions regarding the GS1000 series, wonder if anyone can help out.

How many revision of drivers have there been in the GS1000/GS1000i/GS1000e series?

From what I can gather, the current GS1000e uses red 55 mm drivers (looking in from the grill).

The GS1000 originally come with a black 44 mm driver. Some GS1000 that has been serviced has been change to a red 44mm driver, as the current production 55 mm driver doesn't fit in the old housing. Some GS1000 come with square rod like the buttoned RS-1, does any of the GS1000 come with round rod?

Somewhere along the line the drivers of the GS1000i were changed to the red 44 mm version, at least in the late production models(?) of that series. Does the any GS1000i come with black drivers?

The line the wood housing also seem to have change from a more solid wood to a softer wood in the current models used in the GS1000e and GS2000e (judging from the feel of the finishing). Is that true or is it just the famous/infamous Grado variation.


----------



## Bengkia369

Mine come with a pizza box stating GS1000i but it's actually a GS1000e with red drivers and ugly wood.


----------



## ruhenheiM

rx79ez08 said:


> Hey, I have a few questions regarding the GS1000 series, wonder if anyone can help out.
> 
> How many revision of drivers have there been in the GS1000/GS1000i/GS1000e series?
> 
> ...



1. i'm not sure if there is any drivers variations in each the gs series but assume there is none. then it supposed to have 3 revision drivers, the gs1000.gs1000i.gs1000e 

2. i'm not sure about the round rod in gs1000 but i think gs1000i using the round rod

3. yes, at the very latest batch, for about 2-3 months before grado introduce the e series,they already put the red drivers into the old chasis, before that all gs1000i using the black drivers

4.yes, i think they all mahogany but different what's the term, family, maybe? in the old gs1000 and gs1000i. they using mahogany but also different. i forgot which one is the darker gs1000 or gs1000i and the other one more reddish. in the e series they using jarrah wood if i'm not mistaken


----------



## joseph69

@rx79ez08 
The GS1K/i came with 44mm drivers and the (e) series comes with 50mm drivers.
Also, the GS1K came with square stalks here is an example.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I am selling a 7-headphone selection of my 26-headphone Grado collection, offering headphones listing for a total of $2,264 new for $1,000 as a set.  They include the GS1000e, PS500, SR225i, SR125e, SR80, SR60i, and iGrado, all in great, like-new condition, most (but not all) with box, and for three of them, I am the original owner.  They will also be for sale individually for a higher total, starting in 24 hours, but I wanted to offer the set for any true Grado-holic such as me for  24 hours. 

I am moving across the country to Washington in about 2 years and I am collapsing seven headphones into one, the GS2000e, which I was fortunate to have for a week to review and fell in love with.

*Here* is the link to the sale.


----------



## joseph69

@ruthieandjohn
GLWS!
Glad to see you have their cables coiled nicely!


----------



## ruhenheiM

jmoney paddddddddddddddddddd. which pad is better,turbulent or jmoney @ruthieandjohn ?


anyway for few days i've been listening to my other headphone and then last weekend i changed to ps1000e lower the volumbe knob and i knew the listening volume was quite lower compare to my usual volume level with grado but it was night and i was little tired, so i didn't bother to turn it up and somehow i ended up listening for about 4-5 hours and went to sleep, the next day i kept listening to that volume level for few days. it made me realize ps1000e very addictive in low volume listening level. the micro details really open up, it's subtle though but it's there


----------



## wormsdriver

ruhenheiM said:


> jmoney paddddddddddddddddddd. which pad is better,turbulent or jmoney @ruthieandjohn ?




For my money, jmoney, hands down!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ruhenheiM said:


> jmoney paddddddddddddddddddd. which pad is better,turbulent or jmoney @ruthieandjohn ?



Here is a picture of both.  The Turbulent Labs band, darker brown, is on my PS1000; the J-Money is on the SR225i headphones.  The J-Money is quite a bit broader, shown by its extra height over the Turbulent Labs band.  Each has approximately equal amount of padding.


----------



## ruhenheiM

have you ever tried jmoney pad on ps1000? i wonder which one more comfy, does the wider band help? or is it pretty much the same since it has equal amount of padding?


----------



## wormsdriver

^^ that's exactly what I was thinking. @ruthieandjohn you got it the other way around!☺
The jmoney should be on the ps1k,  it makes them much more comfy by distributing the weight better, imo.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I actually have no comfort problems with even the stock Grado headbands, so my liking of the Turbulent and J Money bands are more for looks than comfort.


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> have you ever tried jmoney pad on ps1000? i wonder which one more comfy, does the wider band help? or is it pretty much the same since it has equal amount of padding?


Having the PS2Ke with the wider headband there isn't much (if any) of a difference in comfort compared to the narrower headbands to me.



ruthieandjohn said:


> I actually have no comfort problems with even the stock Grado headbands


I've never had any issues with the headband comfort either, but I do find the suspension strap on my PS1K to be a nice addition for some added comfort, and I intend to do the same mod to my PS2Ke sometime in the future.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Nov 21, 2017)

ruthieandjohn said:


> I actually have no comfort problems with even the stock Grado headbands, so my liking of the Turbulent and J Money bands are more for looks than comfort.


i see. which one looks cooler? i used to like the jmoney pad design but when turbulent pad came, they just look classier, classic i guess, it's more like modern view about classic design while the jmoney just looks vintage because they're older design. i never seen jmoney pad in real life, so i have no idea about their craftmanship, for turbulent labs, i can't complaint. it's fairly good,they also aged well



joseph69 said:


> Having the PS2Ke with the wider headband there isn't much (if any) of a difference in comfort compared to the narrower headbands to me.
> 
> I've never had any issues with the headband comfort either, but I do find the suspension strap on my PS1K to be a nice addition for some added comfort, and I intend to do the same mod to my PS2Ke sometime in the future.



thanks for the info. i actually have issues with stock headband after a while using it, i could felt the metal pressure on top of my head, my pad have very little padding though, while i put the stock ps1000e pad on my sr60.it feels really great,i actually could feel the padding

those suspension strap mod looks very comfy on the picture,i bet it really comfy on real life


----------



## Astral Abyss

I've got the Turbulent Labs headbands on my GH1, GH2, and GS1000e.  I originally just got one for the GS1000e, but after seeing how nice it is, with the quality leather, good padding, perfect fit, and classy colors, the stock headbands just look terrible in comparison.  Especially the GH2...  I can't believe they put that crummy headband on a $650 headphone.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ruthieandjohn said:


> I am selling a 7-headphone selection of my 26-headphone Grado collection, offering headphones listing for a total of $2,264 new for $1,000 as a set.  They include the GS1000e, PS500, SR225i, SR125e, SR80, SR60i, and iGrado, all in great, like-new condition, most (but not all) with box, and for three of them, I am the original owner.  They will also be for sale individually for a higher total, starting in 24 hours, but I wanted to offer the set for any true Grado-holic such as me for  24 hours.
> 
> I am moving across the country to Washington in about 2 years and I am collapsing seven headphones into one, the GS2000e, which I was fortunate to have for a week to review and fell in love with.
> 
> *Here* is the link to the sale.



I have had the good fortune of someone buying the entire set of seven.

Now I can order BOTH the PS2000e and the GS2000e!  YAY!!!!!  Two headphones to replace at least 15 that I have sold over the last several months!


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> I have had the good fortune of someone buying the entire set of seven.
> 
> Now I can order BOTH the PS2000e and the GS2000e!  YAY!!!!!  Two headphones to replace at least 15 that I have sold over the last several months!




Congrats!


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Nov 21, 2017)

whirlwind said:


> Congrats!


With the yet-to-be-purchased PS2000e and GS2000e, both of which I had the good fortune of participating in their Review Tour and could really compare them, I will still have quite a collection... all three of both the RS1 and RS2 versions, the Bushmills, the GH1 (no GH2, yet al least), the Joseph Grado HP1000/HP1, the head-fi special editions of HF-1 and HF-2.... and my personal favorites, the GS1000i, PS1000, the ultra-bright SR325i (Gold), SR80e, and SR125 (original flat version)!  Oh, and the GR10e IEMs.


----------



## ruhenheiM

ruthieandjohn said:


> With the yet-to-be-purchased PS2000e and GS2000e, both of which I had the good fortune of participating in their Review Tour and could really compare them, I will still have quite a collection... all three of both the RS1 and RS2 versions, the Bushmills, the GH1 (no GH2, yet al least), the Joseph Grado HP1000/HP1, the head-fi special editions of HF-1 and HF-2.... and my personal favorites, the GS1000i, PS1000, the ultra-bright SR325i (Gold), SR80e, and SR125 (original flat version)!  Oh, and the GR10e IEMs.


still be able to attend AA meeting eh


----------



## cathee

ruthieandjohn said:


> I have had the good fortune of someone buying the entire set of seven.
> 
> Now I can order BOTH the PS2000e and the GS2000e!  YAY!!!!!  Two headphones to replace at least 15 that I have sold over the last several months!



congrats on the quick sale! eagerly awaiting your impressions of those


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ruhenheiM said:


> still be able to attend AA meeting eh


AA?  Yeah... Ann Arbor (often called "A2," as in A- Squared), where I live!


----------



## ruhenheiM

ruthieandjohn said:


> AA?  Yeah... Ann Arbor (often called "A2," as in A- Squared), where I live!


denial not going to help...
step one, We admitted we were powerless over grado—that our lives had become unmanageable.


----------



## Uri Cohen (Nov 21, 2017)

Grado GS2000e with the newly arrived Woo Audio WA6-SE.  Lets see how this sounds!?


----------



## ruhenheiM

nice setup


----------



## joseph69

HyperDuel said:


> Lets see how this sounds!?


Congratulations. I'm sure your going to enjoy it. 
Don't forget to let the tubes burn in before passing judgement on the sound of your set up.


----------



## Uri Cohen

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations. I'm sure your going to enjoy it.
> Don't forget to let the tubes burn in before passing judgement on the sound of your set up.



Yup, I'm giving it at least a month before I can start any judgement on the sound/tubes.  I will not start any tube rolling until I get an idea on the stock set up first (which is what anyone should do in my opinion).


----------



## Astral Abyss

HyperDuel said:


> Grado GS2000e with the newly arrived Woo Audio WA6-SE.  Lets see how this sounds!?



Your setup looks really classy.  I like it.


----------



## ruhenheiM

i'm definitely got this one very late. but i'm just got the curiosity to explore them a bit more and it turned out they made a really great album. this brooklyn based band sounds really great with grado. 


TV On The Radio
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=tv+on+radio


----------



## BobG55

ruhenheiM said:


> denial not going to help...
> step one, We admitted we were powerless over grado—that our lives had become unmanageable.



Step 2 - Came to believe that a power greater than ourselves (PS200e & GS2000e) could restore us to sanity.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Step 3 - Made a decision to turn our will and our lives over to the care of Grado _as we understood IT_


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Step 4: Off to my Grado dealer to buy both the PS2000e and GS2000e at once (waiting till this Saturday to do that, as it is Small Business Saturday and I want to support my local small business Grado dealer).


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Step 4: Off to my Grado dealer to buy both the PS2000e and GS2000e at once (waiting till this Saturday to do that, as it is Small Business Saturday and I want to support my local small business Grado dealer).


Good for you. I'm happy for you that you're going to purchase both the GS/PS2Ke headphones you've been looking forward to owning, and had a very quick sale of the others to do so. Enjoy them!


----------



## jaywillin

BobG55 said:


> Step 2 - Came to believe that a power greater than ourselves (PS200e & GS2000e) could restore us to sanity.



i know those steps !


----------



## jaywillin

tomorrow, i'll officially be back in the club, my 125e should arrive !


----------



## ruthieandjohn

jaywillin said:


> tomorrow, i'll officially be back in the club, my 125e should arrive !


YAY!!!  The SR125e is one of the unsung heroes of the Grado line...the best of those with the flats, and incredible resolution.  One of my favorites and my Ruthie’s most favorite!


----------



## jaywillin

125 is the one "number" i haven't owned
they'll be another grado in my future, just have to decide what's next


----------



## ruhenheiM

jaywillin said:


> 125 is the one "number" i haven't owned
> they'll be another grado in my future, just have to decide what's next


ps2000e ps2000e ps2000e ps2000e ps2000e


----------



## jaywillin

ruhenheiM said:


> ps2000e ps2000e ps2000e ps2000e ps2000e



so if you're gonna go, go big ?? lol


----------



## ruhenheiM

jaywillin said:


> so if you're gonna go, go big ?? lol


from my past experiences with gambling. all in or nothing is the only way to achieve victory


----------



## New Noise

Hi everybody, 

I've had my sr125's (non 'i' or 'e') grados for what must be going on nearly ten years and i've loved the exciting sound and the fantastic value i feel i've got out of them, while also accepting some of the slight negative's.

I few months back I read through this thread to help me choose which Grado to upgrade to if I did indeed decide to upgrade or if something went wrong with my sr125's. Now, for the last two or three months the left earcup has intermittently been losing sound (and slowly driving me mental!) due to the wiring coming away at the bit that joins both the earcup wires to the main cable, which now gives me the chance (read:excuse) to upgrade.

While I did skim read quite abit of this thread (c'mon it's a massive thread) there lot's of good posts and poster's (suck up) that have helped me decide what I'm going to upgrade to.

I've decided it's going to be between the sr225 and the rs2e, I decided against the sr325e due the extra weight which may decrease comfort, which when I first got my sr125's was a problem, although comfort did get much better to the point they've become really comfy. The only other headphone I considered was the GH2, but over here in sunny England the price we pay is alot more than you guy's have to pay, and at another £150 over the rs2e I discounted them.

But... they have now been discounted to the same price as the rs2e's.
So we're now looking at the sr225 at around £200 and both the rs2e and GH2 at £500.

I've just read the thread on here about the GH2's which had some good feedback, so i'm just looking for some views on what you guy's think about these three headphones.

Thanks
Matt


----------



## ruhenheiM (Nov 23, 2017)

lol it took you over a year to post from first registered, also your first post is in grado thread. RESPECT!!!!

if that 3 are your top choices, if you have the dough. maybe you should go for GH2, my reason is i find it very hard from prestige series to upgrade because they are that good in sound and value, especially after you mod them. eventually the upper model pretty much just incremental improvement or some different tuning, is it worth or not it's not me to judge. so that would leave you with rs2e or gh2. usually i would say rs2e but since gh2 and rs2e are same price in your case, i'll say go for gh2,if you don't like it you could sell it very easily. as for the sound i haven't heard both of these models but i bet those 2 are the top choices for on ear grado from members on this thread

other suggestion would be modding sr125, if the drivers are not damaged, you could easily fix the wiring or you could try third party drivers, or go for higher models at used market, you probably could get used gs1000 in those price bracket

since the sound sometimes little bit different though from the lower end model to higher end model, you probably want to try it first to check if it suits your or not


----------



## New Noise

Hi ruhenheiM, 

Yeah, it's taking along while to post, infact i'd forgotten i'd even registered until today.

I'm definitely going to get to some new Grados but I might get my sr125's rewired as there is nothing wrong with the driver.

How difficult is to rewire a Grado earcup? I doubt I could do it, but there is a bloke in my local village who works above an electrical store and fixes stuff for the store, so I guess he might do it for me. 

These headphones certainly don't owe me anything and they also need new L cush's as they are the original's and are now that flat my ears are sat on the driver's. 

Thanks for the advice


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I suggest you ask Grado.   I had them both fix a buzzing in my own original SR125 (Not i or e) and to change its jack from 1/4” to 1/8”.  They also without being asked or charging more upgraded the cable to thicker 8 conductor, all for a very reasonable price.


----------



## dannyvstheworld

Hi Matt, I happen to have all 3 headphones you mentioned. For me it’s RS2e >= GH2 > SR225e. But as ruhenheiM said, GH2 at this price is a steal. (I paid $800 for them.. it was rediculously priced in China.)

That said, GH2 have a different sound character than the other 2.


----------



## New Noise (Nov 23, 2017)

I take it that's within the US, RuthieandJohn?

Has anyone from the UK had this done? and the cost?

p.s. RuthieandJohn, intresting name, is that John during work hours and Ruthie while at home, i'm thinking Freddie Mercury in the 'I want to break free' video, except of course with your Grados and Grado apron on.

Only kidding
Matt


----------



## ruhenheiM (Nov 23, 2017)

New Noise said:


> Hi ruhenheiM,
> 
> Yeah, it's taking along while to post, infact i'd forgotten i'd even registered until today.
> 
> ...



it's not hard to rewire it, even though i couldn't do it myself, my hands are not stable enough to handle those. the hardest part is to open up the cups, that's required patience for sure. but there are few tricks to make it little bit easier to open up the cups. you could ask grado, i think they have flat rate for repairing but with shipping+repair fee, you might just do it yourself and like @ruthieandjohn said,they going to give you new cable,might even new drivers and check the whole thing but the e drivers with the old one sounds different so you might want to think about it first, unless of course if you have problems with the drivers


----------



## DavidA

New Noise said:


> Hi ruhenheiM,
> 
> Yeah, it's taking along while to post, infact i'd forgotten i'd even registered until today.
> 
> ...


Rewiring your SR125 is fairly easy if you know how to solder.  I've gotten a SR325 repaired that had a dead driver for $75 (both drivers replaced) and they also installed the 8 conductor cable and provided a new gimbal since one of the pins on one gimbal broke when I was trying to switch the ear cups since the right and left cups were on the wrong side.  I don't know if Grado USA will accept your SR125 from the UK, you might have to check with them to see who does the repairs for them in the UK but be warned that the "authorized" service center in the UK might not be as reasonable / cheap / accommodating as the service we get here in the US.

I think the suggestion to mod your SR125 is a great way to tune the sound of them if there is any part of the stock sound signature that you feel is lacking.  Mods includes dynamat, sorbothane, felt, ear pads, and vent opening.

All my Grado headphones (RS2e, SR225e and SR60) are modded and for me the changes in sound from stock has been a welcome improvement.  The best thing with the mods is the added comfort of generic G-pads over the stock Grado L-pads that are quite uncomfortable to me and the use of SMC jacks so the cables are now removable.  I don't care for the stock Grado cable since its either too short or too long and also the new 8 conductor version is so heavy for such a light headphone.

I agree with @ruhenheiM about getting the GH-2 over the RS2e if they are the same price since it will be much easier to sell if you don't like them.  I'd also suggest looking into custom builds made with alternative drivers from Nhoord, Elleven Acoustica, Turbulent and Symphones if you are looking for what I consider a better balanced sound signature.


----------



## New Noise

dannyvstheworld said:


> Hi Matt, I happen to have all 3 headphones you mentioned. For me it’s RS2e >= GH2 > SR225e. But as ruhenheiM said, GH2 at this price is a steal. (I paid $800 for them.. it was rediculously priced in China.)
> 
> That said, GH2 have a different sound character than the other 2.



Hi Danny,

I have to admit I like the way that both the rs2e and the GH2 look, I like the brown headband and sharper shape cups on the rs2e, but i also like the colour and curved wood on the GH2 with the black headband.

To be honest though it's the sound that's most important to me, so what do you find are the difference's between the two? and what is about the sound that makes you prefer the rs2e?

I didn't expect someone to have all three, so that's cool.


----------



## ruhenheiM

New Noise said:


> Hi Danny,
> 
> I have to admit I like the way that both the rs2e and the GH2 look, I like the brown headband and sharper shape cups on the rs2e, but i also like the colour and curved wood on the GH2 with the black headband.
> 
> ...



Don't poke the monster, although he probably doesn't have gh2 but who knew


----------



## New Noise (Nov 23, 2017)

Some great advice DavidA and ruhenheiM, thanks.

Alas I don't think modding is for me, although i don't doubt that can be a great way to go.

I didn't realise to rewire, the cups have to be opened, so i think i'll retire my sr125's, they certainly don't owe me anything


----------



## New Noise

ruhenheiM said:


> Don't poke the monster, although he probably doesn't have gh2 but who knew



I take it you mean RuthieandJohn? 

That's quite the collection (i've seen the photo on the outside bench)

Although i see he sold some..................and then bought some more. Hope you enjoy the new headphones, John.


----------



## DavidA

New Noise said:


> Some great advice DavidA and ruhenheiM, thanks.
> 
> Alas I don't think modding is for me, although i don't doubt that can be a great way to go.
> 
> I didn't realise to rewire, the cups have to be opened, so i think i'll retire my sr125's, they certainly don't owe me anything


The cups are opened using a hair dryer or I like the soaking in shallow <15mm depth hot water method, really simple, much easier than dealing with tiny screws to me.

Might want to check out the "Grado Mods" thread for more info and some great advice by those that love to mod them.


----------



## ruhenheiM

New Noise said:


> I take it you mean *RuthieandJohn*?
> 
> That's quite the collection (i've seen the photo on the outside bench)
> 
> Although i see he sold some..................and then bought some more. Hope you enjoy the new headphones, John.



*He Who Must Not Be Named*

bless your soul


----------



## joseph69

@New Noise 
Funny comment about @ruthieandjohn. All in good fun, I actually posted a very similar comment to him years ago.

I haven't heard the RS2e, but most have said when the (e) series were released the RS2e was the new RS1i due to the RS1e straying very much from that "Grado sound".. I own the RS1i and 325is, and I've owned the GH2 which I just recently sold. I sold them because they weren't getting much use, and they really weren't for me after +/-50hrs of burn in. I found I much preferred my RS1i/325is due to their  "Grado sound"  whereas the GH2 strays a bit. I'm not saying this was a bad thing, just different. Just a thought to keep in mind.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

No, I don’t (yet) have the GH-2, and right now am eagerly awaiting Small Business Saturday (falls between Black Friday and Cyner Monday) to go to my small-business Grado dealer and order the PS2000e and GS2000e.  But I still have my sights on the GH-2, as despite my headphone selling, I am still collecting both collector item Grados (e.g., GH-2, Bushmills, HP1000) and ones I just love (e.g., RS-2e, PS-1000, GS1000i).


----------



## New Noise

joseph69 said:


> @New Noise
> Funny comment about @ruthieandjohn. All in good fun, I actually posted a very similar comment to him years ago.
> 
> I haven't heard the RS2e, but most have said when the (e) series were released the RS2e was the new RS1i due to the RS1e straying very much from that "Grado sound".. I own the RS1i and 325is, and I've owned the GH2 which I just recently sold. I sold them because they weren't getting much use, and they really weren't for me after +/-50hrs of burn in. I found I much preferred my RS1i/325is due to their  "Grado sound"  whereas the GH2 strays a bit. I'm not saying this was a bad thing, just different. Just a thought to keep in mind.



Hi Joseph, good to see you posting, you were one of the poster's that stuck out whilst i was looking through this thread. I promise i didn't come across your comment towards RuthieandJohn, i only use my own material lol.

I've just read in the GH2 impressions thread that you thought there was too much bass that then bleeds into the mids, is that what you mean by them straying from the Grado sound?


----------



## joseph69

Thank you, and I believe you used your own material, you had the same thought as me.

Yes, for me, the bass bled a bit into the mid-range and upper frequencies which seemed to cause them to suffer the detail/clarity I'm used to with Grados in this model range. For me, the bass on the GH2 was more quantity rather than the quality.


----------



## New Noise

joseph69 said:


> Thank you, and I believe you used your own material, you had the same thought as me.
> 
> Yes, for me, the bass bled a bit into the mid-range and upper frequencies which seemed to cause them to suffer the detail/clarity I'm used to with Grados in this model range. For me, the bass on the GH2 was more quantity rather than the quality.



Really interesting thoughts, Joseph.

It's gone 4am here, guys, so i'm off to bed. Athough I won't be the only one still up watching the ashes (that's cricket, chaps) in England.

Cheers


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Nov 24, 2017)

I am on the verge of purchasing the PS2000e and GS2000e, and I am trying to decide whether to get either of them in balanced mode. The GS2000e I auditioned was balanced, and I could hear a small improvement on balanced over single ended, despite the fact that every amp that I have that can do balanced (HiFiMAN EF6,Sennheiser HDVD800, and Sony PHA3) all have output impedance that are too high for 32 ohm Grados. I also have the CEntrance HiFiM8, which has a balanced connection but is not truly balanced, near as I can tell from its behavior. The PS2000e I tried was single ended and shined with the Joseph Grado HPA1 amp, also single ended.  

If I got either headphone balanced, I would also need to get a balanced amp.

Any suggestions for a reasonably-priced low impedance amp or DAC/amp for Grados?


----------



## dannyvstheworld

New Noise said:


> Hi Danny,
> 
> I have to admit I like the way that both the rs2e and the GH2 look, I like the brown headband and sharper shape cups on the rs2e, but i also like the colour and curved wood on the GH2 with the black headband.
> 
> ...


I first had 225e after I was told they’re much more refined than 325e (turned out not so much), then bought GH2 cos they’re limited (and looks stunning). And I also have 500e so I thought I might never buy another Grado until maybe someday I become super rich and then I may purchase a TOTL Grado.. I still don’t know why I clicked the buy button on just another ordinary day but I’m glad I did it.

For me RS2e are great because they retain everything that makes the SR series so special (punchy bass, intimate mids, transparency), but also make them a little better: better bass quality, more full bodied mids, much smoother treble. I don’t mean huge improvement, more like refinement, but the result is really good.

As for GH2, compared with other Grado, it’s laid back and bass heavy. But I agree with what Joseph said, it’s more quantity than quality, and it bleeds into the mids a little. I can’t say it’s better or worse, it’s just different, and I think it depends on genre and mood. Just when I want some “Grado” I’d reach for RS2e more. But if I want some Nick Drake on a lazy Sunday afternoon or for long time non fatiguing listening GH2 is hard to beat.


----------



## New Noise (Nov 24, 2017)

dannyvstheworld said:


> I first had 225e after I was told they’re much more refined than 325e (turned out not so much), then bought GH2 cos they’re limited (and looks stunning). And I also have 500e so I thought I might never buy another Grado until maybe someday I become super rich and then I may purchase a TOTL Grado.. I still don’t know why I clicked the buy button on just another ordinary day but I’m glad I did it.
> 
> For me RS2e are great because they retain everything that makes the SR series so special (punchy bass, intimate mids, transparency), but also make them a little better: better bass quality, more full bodied mids, much smoother treble. I don’t mean huge improvement, more like refinement, but the result is really good.
> 
> As for GH2, compared with other Grado, it’s laid back and bass heavy. But I agree with what Joseph said, it’s more quantity than quality, and it bleeds into the mids a little. I can’t say it’s better or worse, it’s just different, and I think it depends on genre and mood. Just when I want some “Grado” I’d reach for RS2e more. But if I want some Nick Drake on a lazy Sunday afternoon or for long time non fatiguing listening GH2 is hard to beat.



Hi Danny,

Thanks for taking the time to get back to me.

Your description of the rs2e is exactly what i'm looking for in an upgrade from the sr125. As far describing the sound of headphones i'm not very confident in my knowledge of different headphones and how they sound, but 'punchy bass' and 'intimate mids' are what I love about my sr125's.

If i see some of the improvements that you describe like smoother treble and fuller mids, that would be great as my sr125's sometimes can be little harsh in the treble and abit shouty, if that's the correct term sometimes. I've read that this is one area the 'e' versions have improved and coming from an old non 'i' or 'e' headphone i should see an improvement in the treble area.

I've also never thought of my sr125's as being bass light, if there is a good bass line say from the Pixies or the Smiths, they will reproduce the bass great. I do know that they are bass light compared to alot of other headphones but this has never bothered me as i don't like too much bass, and certainly not muddy bass.

Thanks again


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> I am on the verge of purchasing the PS2000e and GS2000e, and I am trying to decide whether to get either of them in balanced mode.


John, just get the balanced cable which comes with an XLR>SE adapter, this way you can use it either way. If/when you decide to get a fully balanced amp, then your all set for the XLR connection.


----------



## ruhenheiM

ruthieandjohn said:


> I am on the verge of purchasing the PS2000e and GS2000e, and I am trying to decide whether to get either of them in balanced mode. The GS2000e I auditioned was balanced, and I could hear a small improvement on balanced over single ended, despite the fact that every amp that I have that can do balanced (HiFiMAN EF6,Sennheiser HDVD800, and Sony PHA3) all have output impedance that are too high for 32 ohm Grados. I also have the CEntrance HiFiM8, which has a balanced connection but is not truly balanced, near as I can tell from its behavior. The PS2000e I tried was single ended and shined with the Joseph Grado HPA1 amp, also single ended.
> 
> If I got either headphone balanced, I would also need to get a balanced amp.
> 
> *Any suggestions for a reasonably-priced low impedance amp or DAC/amp for Grados?*



please define reasonably priced


----------



## capnjack

ruhenheiM said:


> please define reasonably priced



Mojo. Best little all round amp/dac that I know of at any level!


----------



## joseph69

capnjack said:


> Mojo. Best little all round amp/dac that I know of at any level!


Balanced headphone amp.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Looking for something balanced.  I have the Mojo’s big brother, the Hugo, but both mojo and Hugo are single ended, not balanced.

“Reasonable” price means less than the $3,000 of the Headamp GS-X Mk2.

So far, Grado suggests the Schiit Mjolnir 2 ($899).  I got the Schiit Lyr2 (single ended) for my Grados at Grado’s recommendation, so I imagine I could sell it to make space for the Mjolnir 2.  I already have the Schiit Bifrost Multibit DAC.  The Mjolnir 2 might even work well for my HE1000s, and then I can get rid of my large HiFiMAN EF6 as well (it’s all about the downsizing).  

Gee... have to sell more stuff!


----------



## ruhenheiM

if you're okay with non brand stuff. beta22 or this one. i've been looking for this lately











http://www.mjolnir-audio.com/products/
designed by kevin gimore,build by spitzer. so my guesses are quality is pretty high and competitive price. but it's pure balance though,you might also need to change your dac
Price: 2100$ plus shipping


----------



## FastAndClean

i am just wondering, why so many people like Grado, it's one of the worst measuring brand of headphones?
they are champions in distortions and ringing


----------



## HungryPanda

Don't take the bait guys


----------



## ruhenheiM

FastAndClean said:


> i am just wondering, why so many people like Grado, it's one of the worst measuring brand of headphones?
> they are champions in distortions and ringing


they sounds good to me, i also don't hear the ringing. it also affordable for me


----------



## FastAndClean

its not a bait, i just have no experience with Grado, but i like the design, especially the wood ones


----------



## ruhenheiM

FastAndClean said:


> its not a bait, i just have no experience with Grado, but i like the design, especially the wood ones


have you hear the headphone itself?


----------



## FastAndClean

ruhenheiM said:


> have you hear the headphone itself?


no, that's why i am asking


----------



## FastAndClean

i was very close one time to get the RS2, but then i saw the measurements and i changed my mind


----------



## ruhenheiM (Nov 24, 2017)

FastAndClean said:


> no, that's why i am asking


then you should give it a try. i don't buy headphone just buy looking at the measurement. just like other stuff, specification could help you give some idea but not really a major factor to make decision, otherwise we don't need any dealers,forum,reviewers. just look at their specification and measurement.all good no need to waste time to audition it


----------



## FastAndClean

maybe i should just try them and then decide


----------



## JoeDoe

You guys seen this bad boy yet?

https://uncrate.com/article/grado-x-uncrate-gs2000e-headphones/


----------



## joseph69

FastAndClean said:


> i am just wondering, why so many people like Grado, it's one of the worst measuring brand of headphones? they are champions in distortions and ringing


Well if you're for a "FastAndClean" sound, try one with your ears instead of looking at a graph with your eyes.


----------



## dannyvstheworld

New Noise said:


> Hi Danny,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to get back to me.
> 
> ...


You're welcome. But remember when I compare RS2e to the SR line I was referring to the e series because I don't have much experience with prior generations. I think there're people far more experienced with Grado in this thread so don't take my words too seriously.

GH2 bass is not muddy, and though it bleeds into the mids a bit it's not that much as something like Westone UM PRO 30. But its presence is clearly felt. However, if you don't like too much bass, I must say RS2e also have a lot of bass. Actually I just checked @ruthieandjohn huge comparison, and as for the score for bass, RS2e gets a 76 but SR125 gets a 18, so that probably means these 2 headphones have very different bass performances. Probably I should shut up and let you explore that thread.

Oh and I was just listening the newly remastered the queen is dead album, and the drum sounds really good on RS2e..


----------



## HungryPanda

Some of my favourite headphones don't have "good" measurements


----------



## joseph69

HungryPanda said:


> Don't take the bait guys


I need to practice this because I always take the damn bait!


----------



## dannyvstheworld

FastAndClean said:


> i am just wondering, why so many people like Grado, it's one of the worst measuring brand of headphones?
> they are champions in distortions and ringing


Low volume listening? Lean bass, treble emphasis and intimate soundstage probably make more engaging listening at lower volume than more neutral headphones?


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> I need to practice this because I always take the damn bait!


----------



## ruhenheiM

JoeDoe said:


> You guys seen this bad boy yet?
> 
> https://uncrate.com/article/grado-x-uncrate-gs2000e-headphones/


holly molly






@ruthieandjohn do not buy those gs2000e yet!!!!!!


----------



## New Noise

FastAndClean said:


> maybe i should just try them and then decide



Yeah, the best way would be just try one of the lower models like the sr60e or sr80e. If you don't like them you probably won't like the others.


----------



## George Taylor

New Noise said:


> Yeah, the best way would be just try one of the lower models like the sr60e or sr80e. If you don't like them you probably won't like the others.


This is what I would suggest as well. Unlike some brands, Grado does have a running theme sound wise.


----------



## ruhenheiM

New Noise said:


> Yeah, the best way would be just try one of the lower models like the sr60e or sr80e. If you don't like them you probably won't like the others.





George Taylor said:


> This is what I would suggest as well. Unlike some brands, Grado does have a running theme sound wise.


that's fair enough


----------



## New Noise

Right chaps, headphones ordered.

A site in the UK are having 10% off this weekend due to the black friday sales that we seem to have adopted over here. So a modest saving, but a saving none the less has brought the rs2e down to £440.

But before i decided what to do i wanted to email my local-ish store to give them the opportunity to match the price, although at my local the headphones came with a carry case, which in my email i said they could leave out if need be.

Anyway, i received an email within ten minutes saying they had dropped the price on their website and there was nothing said about dropping the case. Due to a member scheme there was also an extra fiver off and free next day delivery when checking out.

So, rs2e £435 with carry case and next day delivery, result!

Thanks for the helpful posts over the last 24 hours guy's, they've helped me to make my mind up.


----------



## ruhenheiM

wow, good for you! not that much different from an authorized us dealer. if you count the case price. congrats.happy listening
https://www.4ourears.net/rs2_p/4e-rs2e.htm

even though grados are very efficient headphone,it does help to bring the best out of them with  amplifier though especially with higher end models.just modest one is enough.so if you found little bit disappointment about the sound, try to plug it to amplifier and give it a time


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ruhenheiM said:


> holly molly
> 
> 
> @ruthieandjohn do not buy those gs2000e yet!!!!!!



I think I can resist!  I know and love the GS2000e from a week of comparative listening against other headphones and amps.  To me, the "Uncrate GS2000e" are an unknown headphone (but FUN!).


----------



## New Noise (Nov 24, 2017)

ruhenheiM said:


> wow, good for you! not that much different from an authorized us dealer. if you count the case price. congrats.happy listening
> https://www.4ourears.net/rs2_p/4e-rs2e.htm
> 
> even though grados are very efficient headphone,it does help to bring the best out of them with  amplifier though especially with higher end models.just modest one is enough.so if you found little bit disappointment about the sound, try to plug it to amplifier and give it a time


Thanks, ruhenheiM.
The shop i bought them from is on the Grado uk website as my nearest authorised dealer.

They are mostly going to be used out of my pioneer dap, so hopefully they sound good out of that.

Edit: I've just noticed you said 'US dealer',  I thought you mean't they might not be from an authorised dealer, sorry about that.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Consumer Reports Buying Guide 2018 again gives top ranking (of 16 models) in category "Home/Studio Style Stereo" (the only category that is not either wireless or IEMs) to the SR325e (#1) and SR225e (#2), with the SR80e (#6), SR125e (#10), and SR60e (#12) all also appearing on the list.  #3 and #4 on the list are the HiFiMANHE-400i and HE-400S, respectively.

(Yes, I know that we are all Too Cool to pay attention to Consumer Reports, but it just happened to fall open to that page (p. 57) while I was thumbing my way over to the cosmetics section!  )


----------



## ruhenheiM

New Noise said:


> Thanks, ruhenheiM.
> The shop i bought them from is on the Grado uk website as my nearest authorised dealer.
> 
> They are mostly going to be used out of my pioneer dap, so hopefully they sound good out of that.
> ...


did you ask them about repairing grado? maybe they could help you with your sr125


----------



## capnjack

joseph69 said:


> Balanced headphone amp.



Sorry, my bad! Try the VE RA 2.0B https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=13


----------



## ruhenheiM

ruthieandjohn said:


> Consumer Reports Buying Guide 2018 again gives top ranking (of 16 models) in category "Home/Studio Style Stereo" (the only category that is not either wireless or IEMs) to the SR325e (#1) and SR225e (#2), with the SR80e (#6), SR125e (#10), and SR60e (#12) all also appearing on the list.  #3 and #4 on the list are the HiFiMANHE-400i and HE-400S, respectively.
> 
> (Yes, I know that we are all Too Cool to pay attention to Consumer Reports, but it just happened to fall open to that page (p. 57) while I was thumbing my way over to the cosmetics section!  )


It's RIGGED!!! sr60e should be number 1. who the hell spending over $100 on headphones for i assumed mainstream consumers??? god damn beats... when i was started in headphone, spending $60 on headphone is like major purchasing decision, i need to call my bank,asking my family,get some consultation from the expert, all that,it's like buying a house


----------



## New Noise

ruhenheiM said:


> did you ask them about repairing grado? maybe they could help you with your sr125



I didn't no, but good idea, i might drop them an email and see if they could get me a quote.

Update on the headphones, and this is second time in the past hour that i've not read something properly, it's next *working* day so i'll have to be patient till Monday.


----------



## ruhenheiM

New Noise said:


> I didn't no, but good idea, i might drop them an email and see if they could get me a quote.
> 
> Update on the headphones, and this is second time in the past hour that i've not read something properly, it's next *working* day so i'll have to be patient till Monday.


haha btw which part of UK do you live?


----------



## New Noise

ruhenheiM said:


> haha btw which part of UK do you live?



Lancashire, If you follow English premiership football at all you'll know a team called Burnley, I'm about a ten or fifteen minute drive from there.


----------



## ruhenheiM

New Noise said:


> Lancashire, If you follow English premiership football at all you'll know a team called Burnley, I'm about a ten or fifteen minute drive from there.


sean dyche worked some magic over there!


----------



## New Noise

ruhenheiM said:


> sean dyche worked some magic over there!


Ginger Mourinho, apparently.


----------



## ruhenheiM

@New Noise 
i know as we speaking premier league right now, we probably losing viewers from this thread  sorry guys
anyway, congrats on your rs2e and good luck facing those london this week! both of our teams facing london teams
have a nice weekend everyone! and to my american gradoheads happy black friday


----------



## jaywillin

@ruhenheiM
you're right the 125e's are super !
so, i'm officially back in the club ,


----------



## ruhenheiM

jaywillin said:


> @ruhenheiM
> you're right the 125e's are super !
> so, i'm officially back in the club ,



i don't remember what i've said but i'll take the credit for that 
please use your grado wisely, don't overdose it, you're recurring gradoholic. happy listening!


----------



## jinteddy7 (Nov 25, 2017)

Just saw these Grado X Uncrate Supply GS2000e's


----------



## joseph69

jinteddy7 said:


> Just saw these Grado X Uncrate Supply RS2000e's


*GS*2000e


----------



## ranfan

Can anyone share how the RS2e sounds please? And how does it compare tonally with RS1e?


----------



## ranfan

I used to have a nice pair of SR225e, but now felt missing after selling it.  That brilliant sound.


----------



## dr cornelius

dannyvstheworld said:


> @ruhenheiM
> you're right the 125e's are super !
> so, i'm officially back in the club ,



Hey congrats - the 125e is one of my favorite Grados!



New Noise said:


> Right chaps, headphones ordered.



Great - let us know how they sound to you...


----------



## DavidA

ranfan said:


> I used to have a nice pair of SR225e, but now felt missing after selling it.  That brilliant sound.


Since I only had the original RS1e (the bad one which was returned for the RS2e) and my RS2e and SR225e are both modded (dynamat in the cups for both and on back of SR225e driver, generic G-pads on both) don't put much weight on my impressions.
The RS2e has some of the smoothest highs of all the headphones I've heard and has a touch more of the "brilliant sound" that you liked in the SR225e but the SR225e seems to be more receptive to mods than the RS2e but there is nothing you can do to the SR225e to get the smooth extended highs of the RS2e.  The RS1e was a bit disappointing and it was only after returning them that many more reviews started to also say it was a disappointment and I haven't heard the newer version so I can't say how it would compare to the RS2e.

To most of my friends the SR225e is the sweet spot in the Grado line up between price and performance so only you can say if the RS2e or RS1e is worth the cost over the SR225e.


----------



## ruhenheiM

if rs2e an over ear, it would also make them one of the most comfort grado. i really do think grado need to re-design the pad, at least for the rs series. it's pricey, open back headphone,made out of wood.i don't think a lot of people going to use it at street. most of the time people going to use it at home i assume and that could be hours of listening session. those pad easily could be the problem. back then with sr60, i could easily tolerate it, sure it wasn't the most comfort headphone i ever wear,but it sounds great and its affordable.i could live with that. tell me better headphone, have similar sound like that,a lot more comfort in that price range. yea suddenly it became really hard question, there are not many options. so **** and suck it up..but for the price of rs series, i really do think grado could've done better to improve the comfort area. the headphone is super light! it easily could become the most comfortable headphone


----------



## New Noise

dr cornelius said:


> Great - let us know how they sound to you...


Will do, doc.

Although i'll wait awhile to give feedback as i want to have a good listen for a few weeks. I tend to be a bit of a bugger when it comes to getting new stuff, be it tv's, headphones etc, usually just takes me awhile to stop look for faults and just enjoy em.


----------



## New Noise

Regarding comfort, does anyone find their Grados are more comfortable when they have long hair? 

When my hair was longer i'd always make sure I had some hair between my ears and the pads. A few weeks ago I had to have my hair cut for a funeral so it's going to be awhile before my hair is over my ears again.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Nov 25, 2017)

New Noise said:


> Regarding comfort, does anyone find their Grados are more comfortable when they have long hair?
> 
> When my hair was longer i'd always make sure I had some hair between my ears and the pads. A few weeks ago I had to have my hair cut for a funeral so it's going to be awhile before my hair is over my ears again.



i can't chime in for the rs2e. but with ps1000e i found its much comfort wear it when i have short hair than longer hair.long hair make my ears warm very quickly and the feeling of the pad touching your head really weird and when you move your head, the pad also move around little bit,it seems the pads just do not have better grip to stay in position.less friction i guess with long hair maybe it could benefit with lighter headphone but for heavy headphone like ps1000e. the whole thing really need to stay in firm position

by long hair i mean i could do short pony tail. and by short hair it meant undercut


----------



## New Noise (Nov 25, 2017)

ruhenheiM said:


> i can't chime in for the rs2e. but with ps1000e i found its much comfort wear it when i have short hair than longer hair.long hair make my ears warm very quickly and the feeling of the pad touching your head really weird and when you move your head, the pad also move around little bit,it seems the pads just do not have better grip to stay in position.less friction i guess with long hair maybe it could benefit with lighter headphone but for heavy headphone like ps1000e. the whole thing really need to stay in firm position
> 
> by long hair i mean i could do short pony tail. and by short hair it meant undercut



The ps1000e is alot heavier so i can see how that might be a problem.

Regarding your ears getting hot, i'm guessing you live somewhere warmer than bloody Burnley. If it's not pissing down here, and it usually is, I could use your ps1000e's as earmuffs.


----------



## ruhenheiM

New Noise said:


> The ps1000e is alot heavier so i can see how that might be a problem.
> 
> Regarding your ears getting hot, i'm guessing you live somewhere warmer than bloody Burnley, if it's not pissing down here, and it usually is, I could use your ps1000e's as earmuffs.



hahaha that would be a very expensive earmuff 
i'm living near the equator, god damn jakarta. funny thing with ps1000e is now i cut my hair regularly, every time i get funny feeling wearing ps1000e then it's time to get a hair cut


----------



## New Noise

ruhenheiM said:


> hahaha that would be a very expensive earmuff
> i'm living near the equator, god damn jakarta. funny thing with ps1000e is now i cut my hair regularly, every time i get funny feeling wearing ps1000e then it's time to get a hair cut



'_Grado ps1000e, the best sounding earmuffs out of Brooklyn' 
_
I know Grado don't tend to do much advertising but this could be good for the Canadian market.
_
_


----------



## Uri Cohen

So far with the GS2000e with the stock tubes Woo Audio WA6-SE it is doing a lot of things right.  Excellent mid-range, not so annoying treble, and solid low end.  Well then, time to put my pair of the GH1 for sale (which is available for sale right now).


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I did it!

I DID IT!!!

*I DID IT!!!!




 
*
I ordered both the Grado PS2000e and the Grado GS2000e from my local Grado distributor, Overture Audio, Ann Arbor, MI.  I got them both in balanced mode.  They have a single-ended GS2000e in stock... listened to it and salivated while the order was being written up.

Likely to be here in two weeks or so.
*
*


----------



## DavidA

New Noise said:


> Regarding comfort, does anyone find their Grados are more comfortable when they have long hair?
> 
> When my hair was longer i'd always make sure I had some hair between my ears and the pads. A few weeks ago I had to have my hair cut for a funeral so it's going to be awhile before my hair is over my ears again.


My GF and most of her girl friends usually put their hair up so the ear pads are resting mostly unobstructed on their head since they all say that hair between the driver and ears changes the sound too much to them, it creates a bit of a "veiled" sound to them.  I also push my hair aside when listening to headphones but what hair that covers my ears is no where near as thick as the girls.  I do know that if my hair gets a little long my LCD-2 will easily slide of if I look down since the leather faced pads slide easily on my hair and my GF doesn't even bother using the LCD-2 since its just too heavy for her.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Nov 25, 2017)

DavidA said:


> My GF and most of her girl friends usually put their hair up so the ear pads are resting mostly unobstructed on their head since they all say that hair between the driver and ears changes the sound too much to them, *it creates a bit of a "veiled" sound to them*.  I also push my hair aside when listening to headphones but what hair that covers my ears is no where near as thick as the girls.  I do know that if my hair gets a little long my LCD-2 will easily slide of if I look down since the leather faced pads slide easily on my hair and my GF doesn't even bother using the LCD-2 since its just too heavy for her.



i experiences it for a few times before i cut my hair regularly, sometimes i notice it, sometimes i wasn't really pay attention. i thought i was hallucinating. my first thought when that happen was maybe my ears got really dirty so i cleaned my ears and it still sounded like that

i cut my hair because i could sense when i wear ps1000e, i didn't get proper fit like i used to before my hair got longer also my ears got really really hot very quickly. i wasn't really think my hair could change the sound that much but to think about it now, yeah i used to have some weird moments like sometimes the ps1000e sound different when i have long hair, since i cut my hair regularly i never get those feeling but i never post anything because i thought maybe it was placebo hahaha


----------



## joseph69

New Noise said:


> Regarding comfort, does anyone find their Grados are more comfortable when they have long hair?


I've always ordered my Grados without hair.



ruthieandjohn said:


> I did it!
> 
> I DID IT!!!
> I ordered both the Grado PS2000e and the Grado GS2000e from my local Grado distributor, Overture Audio, Ann Arbor, MI.  I got them both in balanced mode.  They have a single-ended GS2000e in stock... listened to it and salivated while the order was being written up.
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## ranfan

DavidA said:


> Since I only had the original RS1e (the bad one which was returned for the RS2e) and my RS2e and SR225e are both modded (dynamat in the cups for both and on back of SR225e driver, generic G-pads on both) don't put much weight on my impressions.
> The RS2e has some of the smoothest highs of all the headphones I've heard and has a touch more of the "brilliant sound" that you liked in the SR225e but the SR225e seems to be more receptive to mods than the RS2e but there is nothing you can do to the SR225e to get the smooth extended highs of the RS2e.  The RS1e was a bit disappointing and it was only after returning them that many more reviews started to also say it was a disappointment and I haven't heard the newer version so I can't say how it would compare to the RS2e.
> 
> To most of my friends the SR225e is the sweet spot in the Grado line up between price and performance so only you can say if the RS2e or RS1e is worth the cost over the SR225e.


Thanks for your impression. I just placed an order for RS2e today. Miss that open feeling when listening to 225 too.  



ruthieandjohn said:


> I did it!
> 
> I DID IT!!!
> 
> ...


Wow, that looks amazing.  I'm already salivating just looking at them. Congrats!


----------



## ranfan (Nov 26, 2017)

Ok, I just got my pair of RS2e. So far I'm loving it!  It sounds amazing out of my laptop, and DAP. Lovely smooth treble, open airy stage, accurate natural timbre, breathy warm vocals, balanced tonality, amazing transparency, and effortless separation. It doesn't have a super-wide stage, but it has the lovely Grado sound. I like it so much, that now am planning to purchase the PS1000e this near future.


----------



## rx79ez08

@ruthieandjohn
From previous posts you quite highly rate the GS1000i. I am wondering if the drivers in the GS1000i you got is fit flush to the body of the housing or are they slightly raised like how the drivers are mounted in some of RS1e?

The reason I am asking is I have a GS1000 and a GS1000i both with the newer red drivers (the GS1000 has its drivers replaced). The drivers of the GS1000 is fit flush to the body of the housing and the driver of the GS1000i is not. For a while I couldn't quite figure out why they sound so different, until I take a look under the ear pad. 

I am therefore a bit curious as to the version you got.


----------



## New Noise

DavidA said:


> My GF and most of her girl friends usually put their hair up so the ear pads are resting mostly unobstructed on their head since they all say that hair between the driver and ears changes the sound too much to them, it creates a bit of a "veiled" sound to them.  I also push my hair aside when listening to headphones but what hair that covers my ears is no where near as thick as the girls.  I do know that if my hair gets a little long my LCD-2 will easily slide of if I look down since the leather faced pads slide easily on my hair and my GF doesn't even bother using the LCD-2 since its just too heavy for her.



Thinking about it, my L-cush pads were so old and gotten so flat that my ears were touching the drivers which i didn't notice as much until i had my haircut, so it might of been that i noticed more.

Here's a question for anyone to answer.

Can you stretch out the metal in the headband too much and it effect sound?

Grados do get quite a bit of stick for comfort, but the lightness and lack of clamp made them become pretty darn comfy for me after the pads became softer and i stretched the headband out some.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

rx79ez08 said:


> @ruthieandjohn
> From previous posts you quite highly rate the GS1000i. I am wondering if the drivers in the GS1000i you got is fit flush to the body of the housing or are they slightly raised like how the drivers are mounted in some of RS1e?
> 
> The reason I am asking is I have a GS1000 and a GS1000i both with the newer red drivers (the GS1000 has its drivers replaced). The drivers of the GS1000 is fit flush to the body of the housing and the driver of the GS1000i is not. For a while I couldn't quite figure out why they sound so different, until I take a look under the ear pad.
> ...



Indeed my GS1000i is my favorite Grado so far.  Its drivers are completely flush, as the picture shows.


----------



## ruhenheiM

is it possible if the ps1000e drivers fit completely flush, it might sound better? i really do think the slightly raised fit because they changed the driver diameter and it didn't fit to the old chasis, so they did it like that. you know typical grado's frankenstein magic


----------



## joseph69

New Noise said:


> Grados do get quite a bit of stick for comfort, but the lightness and lack of clamp made them become pretty darn comfy for me after the pads became softer and i stretched the headband out some.


I stretch the headband out on all my Grados to the point that their U shaped and just hang over my ears nicely with minimum pressure.


----------



## ranfan

I washed my foam pads with shampoo, and dry. At the moment, it's pressing on my ears comfortably well. They smell nice too.


----------



## New Noise

joseph69 said:


> I stretch the headband out on all my Grados to the point that their U shaped and just hang over my ears nicely with minimum pressure.


Thanks, Joseph.

That's how my 125's were


----------



## New Noise

Well, this is a nice surprise.

I still use AOL mail for my emails and for the past 2 or 3 days i haven't been able to log in. But after logging in on my android dap i see i've received an email to say my headphones are going to be delivered today at between 15:16-16:16. It's 15:35 here now and traking the DPD van has it near by.

Wasn't expecting them till tomorrow so that's a bonus.


----------



## New Noise (Nov 26, 2017)

There here

First impressions:

1. These are the first wooded Grados i've seen in the flesh. They look great, don't they, i really like the tan headband as well.
2. The cable is thicker and the plug is a bit chunkier than before.
3. The third thing i've noticed is that, what i first thought was the metal rods that are connected the gimbals were            shorter than my old 125's. But when i put them side by side they are the same length and it's the black plastic cap      that is a lot bigger.

They seem ok at full size but i'd like to try them a bit bigger. I thought i'd ask you guy's before i tried moving them.

Can the black cap be moved up the rods to give me a bit more size, if you get what i mean?

First album is an album i've just got into over the last year which is 'Wild beasts' 'Two dancers'. Sounds great


----------



## ruhenheiM

New Noise said:


> There here
> 
> First impressions:
> 
> ...



i'm not sure what you mean, is that the cap you talking about? if it does,you really have big head


----------



## New Noise (Nov 26, 2017)

Yeah, that's it.

edit: On my old pair i used to have about 3mm of metal showing above the black L/R, then the cap if you get what i mean?

I've always thought i had a big head, or maybe my ears are low on my head, or both.

Second album is 'Air'- Talkie Walkie. Great album, sounds great


----------



## ruhenheiM

New Noise said:


> Yeah, that's it.
> 
> I've always thought i had a big head, or maybe my ears are low on my head, or both.
> 
> Second album is 'Air'- Talkie Walkie. Great album, sounds great



you actually the first person i encounter to adjust the rod all the way up there haha. mmm i'm not sure if you could adjust the cap but i think it's removeable,i think it hold by the glue. if you want to move it up you might need to glue it back. i don't know how to remove it though maybe by shaking it. someone who mod their grado extensively could help you to give some tricks


----------



## New Noise

I think my low on big head ears have built up some resistance to Grado induced pain. Because these are as comfy as my old pair and that's before i've done any stretching of the headband.


----------



## ruhenheiM

New Noise said:


> I think my low on big head ears have built up some resistance to Grado induced pain. Because these are as comfy as my old pair and that's before i've done any stretching of the headband.


that's good then. but don't make a quick judgement, wait until 3-4 hours listening. if you're still feel fine, i envy you man


----------



## New Noise

ruhenheiM said:


> you actually the first person i encounter to adjust the rod all the way up there haha. mmm i'm not sure if you could adjust the cap but i think it's removeable,i think it hold by the glue. if you want to move it up you might need to glue it back. i don't know how to remove it though maybe by shaking it. someone who mod their grado extensively could help you to give some tricks



Yeah it's removable. They both were removable on my old pair.  

Maybe i could switch them with the two on my old pair?

To be honest they seem pretty great at full size anyway.

Maybe i where them a bit low on my ears, or maybe because my old pads were were so flat they seemed lower on my ears. Bit hard to explain that last bit.


----------



## New Noise (Nov 26, 2017)

ruhenheiM said:


> that's good then. but don't make a quick judgement, wait until 3-4 hours listening. if you're still feel fine, i envy you man


Yeah maybe not as comfy just yet, but not far off.

I think when you've had Grados before it's not a shock to have a little bit of comfort issues initially. It's was more of a surprise when i first got my 125's when i'd previously been using the Sennheiser px-100's.

Third album and something a bit rockier. Black Sabbath's debut album


----------



## ruhenheiM

New Noise said:


> Yeah maybe not as comfy just yet, but not far off.
> 
> I think when you've had Grados before it's not a shock to have a little bit of comfort issues initially. It's was more of a surprise when i first got my 125's when i'd previously been using the Sennheiser px-100's.
> 
> Third album and something a bit rockier. Black Sabbath's debut album



maybe, i wasn't pay attention to that kind of thing, comfort was not really my issue back then, it's not even on my priority but with time and maybe being spoiled by some other headphones in comfort area, i wear my on-ear grado again this year and comfort suddenly become an issue for me, somehow i couldn't get pass 2 hours listening session,i tried many times and failed miserably, it just annoying me, they really are sound great, looks amazing, and wearing the heavy ps1000e to super light plastic and wood grado, feels really great on my neck

only grado could make rock and metal sounds superb


----------



## New Noise (Nov 26, 2017)

New Noise said:


> 3. The third thing i've noticed is that, what i first thought was the metal rods that are connected the gimbals were            shorter than my old 125's. But when i put them side by side they are the same length and it's the black plastic cap      that is a lot bigger.
> 
> They seem ok at full size but i'd like to try them a bit bigger. I thought i'd ask you guy's before i tried moving them.
> 
> Can the black cap be moved up the rods to give me a bit more size, if you get what i mean?


Just a little update on this, if anyone's interested.

The black caps just twist off easy, almost too easily even. I then put the black caps off my 125's on and they fit great, maybe a nicer tighter fit.

I'm calling it the 'big head mod'.


----------



## DavidA

New Noise said:


> Yeah, that's it.
> 
> edit: On my old pair i used to have about 3mm of metal showing above the black L/R, then the cap if you get what i mean?
> 
> ...


Most of the black rod caps come off quite easily.  I have some that are 11mm and some that are 14mm so would be about right if you say you had about 3mm showing.  The other thing is the spring steel strap and how deep they sit in the rod blocks is not always consistent so it may also be a cause of fit issues.


----------



## New Noise

DavidA said:


> Most of the black rod caps come off quite easily.  I have some that are 11mm and some that are 14mm so would be about right if you say you had about 3mm showing.  The other thing is the spring steel strap and how deep they sit in the rod blocks is not always consistent so it may also be a cause of fit issues.



As i said in the post just above yours i've put my 125's rod caps on.

The rs2e rod caps were as you said about 14mm and my old ones were about 10/11mm. Doesn't sound like much difference but it does for my head.

Every mm counts, dammit.


----------



## ruhenheiM

New Noise said:


> As i said in the post just above yours i've put my 125's rod caps on.
> 
> The rs2e rod caps were as you said about 14mm and my old ones were about 10/11mm. Doesn't sound like much difference but it does for my head.
> 
> Every mm counts, dammit.



i believe the next phrase would be....that's what she said


----------



## New Noise

ruhenheiM said:


> i believe the next phrase would be....that's what she said


As you've learnt today i have a big head, i also have big feet and you know what that means......












Big socks!


----------



## HungryPanda

big shoes


----------



## New Noise

HungryPanda said:


> big shoes


Them as well


----------



## ranfan (Nov 27, 2017)

New Noise said:


> Them as well


Burnley has such a great solid defense. Too bad they conceded a penalty at the last minute against Arsen. I watched them yesterday using my new Grado, and it felt so immersive, like I was in the stadium. The depth, and layering ability of this pair is very good.


----------



## New Noise

ranfan said:


> Burnley has such a great solid defense. Too bad they conceded a penalty at the last minute against Arsen. I watched them yesterday using my new Grado, and it felt so immersive, like I was in the stadium. The depth, and layering ability of this pair is very good. I think Sean Dyche has big shoes.


Third game in row against Burnley that Arsenal have scored a late winner. A shame but it's been a fantastic start to the season for Burnley.

Glad you're enjoying your new headphones, so am i, well my new headphones that is.


----------



## ranfan

New Noise said:


> Third game in row against Burnley that Arsenal have scored a late winner. A shame but it's been a fantastic start to the season for Burnley.
> 
> Glad you're enjoying your new headphones, so am i, well my new headphones that is.


Which headphone do you have by the way? And which model(s) have you listened so far?


----------



## New Noise

ranfan said:


> Which headphone do you have by the way? And which model(s) have you listened so far?


I've just got the same as you, the rs2e. My previous headphones were a non 'i' or 'e' sr125.
I also have a Sennheiser  hd598 which i use for gaming or the odd movie if it's late and i can't use my home cinema speakers


----------



## ranfan

New Noise said:


> I've just got the same as you, the rs2e. My previous headphones were a non 'i' or 'e' sr125.
> I also have a Sennheiser  hd598 which i use for gaming or the odd movie if it's late and i can't use my home cinema speakers


Burnley has a seriously strong defence. Impressive few numbers of goals conceded. And that's with their backup goalkeeper + without Michael Keane. Jack Cork has done a wonderful job covering in front of defense. I got so many clean sheet points by having some Burnley players in my Fantasy PL team.  Is it true that the weather is bad over there? Worse than Manchester?

On another note, I placed an order for a pair of Grado PS2000e just now. It will arrive next week or so. Interesting to hear how this hybrid sounds compared to the wooden RS2e.


----------



## joseph69

ranfan said:


> On another note, I placed an order for a pair of Grado PS2000e just now.


+1


----------



## Roderick

So... I've had rs2e for about three weeks now. After initial disappointment I've grown to like The sound. Nothing is super except for the FUN of sound these produce. I'n The end I still decided to sell these. The reason?

Mainly the cable. What is up with that? Headphones would Be fairly portable If it wasn't for the bulky rubber cable. Also The plug is huge and prone to break on portable use. I would Be fine with it If these were big over ears just for stationary listening but obviously these are not considering short cable and 3.5mm plug. 

One can say it is heritage and traditions. I doubt anyone would oppose detachable cables or an earpad system most people would not find uncomfortable.

I know this is a Grado fan thread but I think these issues need to Be talked about and seen by most people possible. That is why I Post here instead of making s Grado bashing thread...and because I have nothing Bad to say about The sound.

What do you guys think? Should Grado evolve? Less heavy detachable cables, New earpads etc...


----------



## New Noise

ranfan said:


> Is it true that the weather is bad over there? Worse than Manchester?


It's always wet around here, i'm no expert but i think being near the Pennines increases rainfall. The best days in winter here are when it gets very cold as the rain tends to stop and the sun comes out. 

Having lost both my dogs last year, the wet weather is the main reason we don't have plans to get another at the moment. All the fields and walks are always a right mess and the constant cleaning and drying does get frustrating. Saying that, i do miss em a lot, it's strange not having a dog about the house.

Already getting new headphones, you greedy devil.


----------



## DavidA

Roderick said:


> So... I've had rs2e for about three weeks now. After initial disappointment I've grown to like The sound. Nothing is super except for the FUN of sound these produce. I'n The end I still decided to sell these. The reason?
> 
> Mainly the cable. What is up with that? Headphones would Be fairly portable If it wasn't for the bulky rubber cable. Also The plug is huge and prone to break on portable use. I would Be fine with it If these were big over ears just for stationary listening but obviously these are not considering short cable and 3.5mm plug.
> 
> ...



I agree with you about the cable being too heavy and for me its also too short for my living room area and too long to be used for a portable along with extra heavy duty jack.
My RS2e:


SMC jacks + generic G-pads for comfort, better sound stage and 1-2dB bass boost along with dynamat in the cups which cleans up the sound and gives the bass some "weight"


----------



## Roderick (Nov 28, 2017)

DavidA said:


> I agree with you about the cable being too heavy and for me its also too short for my living room area and too long to be used for a portable along with extra heavy duty jack.
> My RS2e:
> 
> SMC jacks + generic G-pads for comfort, better sound stage and 1-2dB bass boost along with dynamat in the cups which cleans up the sound and gives the bass some "weight"


These definately go on a list of headphones to buy again. Damn amazing really... But not amazing enough to have me deal with the cable. Even beyerdynamic decided it is time for a change. Hopefully grado goes that way too...

Edit: anyone Else think that soundstage on rs2e is up? I feel it is like 0.5m higher than on  other headphones I've heard that are even capable of vertical soundstage.


----------



## George Taylor

Roderick said:


> So... I've had rs2e for about three weeks now. After initial disappointment I've grown to like The sound. Nothing is super except for the FUN of sound these produce. I'n The end I still decided to sell these. The reason?
> 
> Mainly the cable. What is up with that? Headphones would Be fairly portable If it wasn't for the bulky rubber cable. Also The plug is huge and prone to break on portable use. I would Be fine with it If these were big over ears just for stationary listening but obviously these are not considering short cable and 3.5mm plug.
> 
> ...


Actually I agree with everything you say about the cable and the pads. I too wish Grado would at least offering something different in a build. See how that goes, and then move on from there.


----------



## Roderick

George Taylor said:


> Actually I agree with everything you say about the cable and the pads. I too wish Grado would at least offering something different in a build. See how that goes, and then move on from there.


Would Be awesome. Company with such a heritage and know how. Need to step up The game a notch. Or eventually Grado will become ultrasone of us. something cool and expensive but nothing actual headphone enthuast would Look at.


----------



## ruhenheiM

ranfan said:


> On another note, I placed an order for a pair of Grado PS2000e just now. It will arrive next week or so. Interesting to hear how this hybrid sounds compared to the wooden RS2e.



do you still living in indonesia? i wonder how much the cost for the custom alone hahaha




Roderick said:


> What do you guys think? Should Grado evolve? Less heavy detachable cables, New earpads etc...



not bad idea for the ear pads. i don't mind about the G-pad, it's fairly comfort and easy to work with. the L-pad is good as it is for portable use but for home listening,longer listening session, that's not the pad to go. maybe some other options, i don't think anybody would mind that. just design another pad for other option, so people could choose for the prestige series and reference series, if they want to go for L-pad or new design pad. i think that would solve the comfort issues. i tried put some distancer, still using the L-pad and it improve the comfort. so it's not only about the L-pad but also the the short distance between ears and drivers, also the clamp pressure. i know grado headphones are very sensitive about ear-pad swapping,it could alter the sound. that's why if grado could design their pad, over ear ear-pad and still could maintain their grado sound, just make it as an options.i think grado fans would appreciate it

for the cable, i can't say about the sr,rs,gs series. but for ps1000e. i don't mind the cable, the headphone already heavy. less heavy cable wouldn't make that much different. detachable, sounds great but me personally i never have any issue about their cable quality, i think they are good as it is, sure detachable cable would make easier to swap cable but most of the time that would ended up with the cable cost a lot more than the headphone itself and i'm not the type of person who make that kind of purchase, so non detachable is not  a deal breaker for me. but for other series, less heavy cable maybe a good idea. however i have sr60, when i first get those headphone, my first thought was this cable really stupid, it's thick,it's also longer compare to sennheiser px100 but now it's been 9-10 years since i first bought sr60. i never have issue with cable connectivity, still good as new. while px100 after 2 years,already have problem with cable.so in general, i really don't have issue in cable area for grado headphone


----------



## ranfan (Nov 28, 2017)

I think one small change they could do, is to improve the cushion comfortability. The default cushion feels a bit rough to my ears.



ruhenheiM said:


> do you still living in indonesia? i wonder how much the cost for the custom alone hahaha


Lol. Fortunately I won't have to.  I ordered it from Jaben Singapore (https://store.jaben.com/), they're a retailer also for Grado headphones. It's very close. I could go there, or ask a friend to bring along when visiting here.


----------



## ruhenheiM

ranfan said:


> I think one small change they could do, is to improve the cushion comfortability. The default cushion feels a bit rough to my ears.



wait until you get those ps2000e. the pad comfort would be in your bottom list of things that annoying you unless you're accustomed to heavy headphones


----------



## jaywillin

well @ruhenheiM , couldn't swing a ps2000e, but i do have a ps500 (original) incoming


----------



## ruhenheiM (Nov 28, 2017)

jaywillin said:


> well @ruhenheiM , couldn't swing a ps2000e, but i do have a ps500 (original) incoming


dude what happen with do not OVERDOSE IT! now you're fully gradoholic. i can't help you. sorry. sooner or later there will be ps2000e....




ranfan said:


> I think one small change they could do, is to improve the cushion comfortability. The default cushion feels a bit rough to my ears.
> 
> Lol. Fortunately I won't have to.  I ordered it from Jaben Singapore (https://store.jaben.com/), they're a retailer also for Grado headphones. It's very close. I could go there, or ask a friend to bring along when visiting here.



aahhh i see. jaben. yes yes that's a great choice, i really don't know how much ps2000e would cost in indonesia. with our current situation, buying grado headphones wouldn't be an ideal purchase.

well, congrats! i would like to hear your impression for ps2000e


----------



## ranfan

ruhenheiM said:


> it's been 9-10 years since i first bought sr60. i never have issue with cable connectivity, still good as new. while px100 after 2 years,already have problem with cable.so in general, i really don't have issue in cable area for grado headphone


You made many good points.  One of them is that Grado headphones were made to last.


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> "but me personally i never have any issue about their cable quality, i think they are good as it is"


I never had any issue with the length/weight or build of Grado cables. If they were detachable I'd connect them and never take them out anyway like I did with my HD800S cable. I also prefer a hardwired connection due to less connection points which could possibly lead to trouble.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> I never had any issue with the length/weight or build of Grado cables. If they were detachable I'd connect them and never take them out anyway like I did with my HD800S cable. I also prefer a hardwired connection due to less connection points which could possibly lead to trouble.



yes. like mmc...mmcx whatever.the shure connection.i fcukin hate them. i have problem with that connection three times with shure se535. the last time with se535 was the cable stuck in that connection, i couldn't detached the cable and in the end, i brought it to the local guy, he detached the cable with tools whatever but now the left earpiece have volume imbalance. and i put it away, few months later i want to use the cable and it wasn't smooth detach. detachable or not, i never put it into consideration, as long as it's serviceable. it's certainly not deal breaker for me.at least in 9 years experience with three grados,i never have problem with cable connection. with shure.se535 and se846.i have a few annoying issues and because of that i loathe those mmcx connection. like really i fcukin hate them. i pick non detachable any day than having those connection


----------



## joseph69

@ruhenheiM ,
I was wondering how you really feel about the Shure detachable cables?


----------



## ruhenheiM (Nov 29, 2017)

joseph69 said:


> @ruhenheiM ,
> I was wondering how you really feel about the Shure detachable cables?



i only used their cable once, that cable kinda stupid. i used silver dragons, one kinda have problem, second one stuck in those stupid fcukin connection, and after finally being removed, the male connection on that cable need to be replaced, now i used the turbulent labs cable,they all right, starting to show some oxidation though. connection in se535 already have some oxidation/corrosion something like that, se846 already showing non smooth detach sign and i rarely do cable swap in those se846. i always have some issues with cable in hard wired earphone/iem, they always broken off at some point. so having detachable cable was such a revelation for me but after spend some times with shure. yea fcuk that. detachable cable is over rated. the cable probably is not the problem, but the connection certainly is, at least in shure case. maybe because of sweat...maybe

but having some 30-40 years old headphones, pretty much the headphone jacks show some corrosion/oxidation more or less, including sr100, even sr60 show some of those thing. at this moment, i'm not really sure about the durability of detachable connection.i have some doubt, that's why detachable or not is not a deal breaker for me. and looking at stax headphones, stax pretty much up there in high quality headphones and they don't have detachable connection as far as i know.so maybe non detachable is not that bad

N.B. please forgive the foul language, i'm very passionate person and i need to use the f-word to express my feeling correctly toward those fcukin mmcx connector.... sorry


----------



## sweetben

I read the description of Grado/Uncrate GS2000e.  They talk about "Deep base".  The regular GS2000e never really had deep base, is it possible that the different wood used in the Uncrate version makes that much difference?  Either way, they look amazing.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Nov 29, 2017)

sweetben said:


> I read the description of Grado/Uncrate GS2000e.  They talk about "Deep base".  The regular GS2000e never really had deep base, is it possible that the different wood used in the Uncrate version makes that much difference?  Either way, they look amazing.



if i'm not mistaken in uncrate x grado they using oak outside-maple inside, while the grado using mahogany outside-maple inside. each wood certainly have different tones, different kind of coloration. but i doubt it will make that much differences in frequency range, unless they using different drivers but if they using the same drivers as gs2000e then the technicality pretty much similar i guess and we talking about grado headphones, deep bass rarely associated with grado

btw those collaboration
https://uncrate.com/article/grado-x-uncrate-gs2000e-headphones/
already sold out


----------



## DavidA

@ruhenheiM , the MMCX connector isn't a great connector but for IEMs its used due to its small size.  I think the jacks used (source/manufacture) is important in finding high quality ones.  I've built a few cables for my SRH-1840 and a few for friends that have IEMs and found that not all connectors are created equal and have gotten a few that are quite bad.  I did build a SennGrado using the MMCX jacks but quickly changed them over for SMC jacks which I find much more secure but even the SMC jacks are not all created the same with varying quality.


----------



## ruhenheiM

DavidA said:


> @ruhenheiM , the MMCX connector isn't a great connector but for IEMs its used due to its small size.  I think the jacks used (source/manufacture) is important in finding high quality ones.  I've built a few cables for my SRH-1840 and a few for friends that have IEMs and found that not all connectors are created equal and have gotten a few that are quite bad.  I did build a SennGrado using the MMCX jacks but quickly changed them over for SMC jacks which I find much more secure but even the SMC jacks are not all created the same with varying quality.



yes, you're right, i have to admit mmcx connector is very practical, ease to use,ergonomics, compare to 2 pins, mmcx just more desireable for sure but it's not reliable at least from my experience. the connector manufacturers also varying on quality just like you said, each brands offer some very high quality, some just okay. but since i haven't spend many time/ have enough experience with each brand or type of connector other than mmxc and se headphone jack, i can't really tell about their quality, durability, all that.

like many vintage headphones,they are rarely gold plated, in fact i never seen one. some of them showing some corrosion, some still perfectly good. the gold plated, depend how each person using it or the jack quality, some oxidation,some not.some worn off on the gold plated.so not all are the same. i have some rhodium plated headphone jacks but since it's still new like maybe about 1-2 years, so the jack still not showing some degradation yet. only time will tell. but those mmcx connector, they always have some issues, also i forgot which type of connector but my friend who build cable, he told me to not use that type of connector because eventually it will loose the grip, especially if you doing cable swap frequently. 

in the end my point is detachable cable is not always a win win scenario


----------



## Oscar-HiFi (Nov 29, 2017)

edit.


----------



## dannyvstheworld

I wonder how many limited GS2000e have they made. The local distributor says there’s a very small batch of them coming in Jan, so I wish there’s more info or a few proper reviews about them before these headphones arrive.

Also wish there’s not a huge price increase compared to the regular version. At the same time curious about the deep bass thing. I hope it means more linear bass and more elevated sub bass but I guess it’s too good to be true. From what I’ve heard from the Fostex TH-X00 discussion, different wood may bring up the bass a few dB, but don’t change the shape of the frequency curve.


----------



## GreenBow

I noticed that Grado are back in the What Hi-Fi awards. The SR80e won best on-ears under £100. (As well as the SR325e that have always been there.) I think it was because the slot was vacated by the AKG K550, that have increased a touch in price. .. No idea why What hi-Fi are even bothering mentioning the AKG K550 for though, because you can't buy them anywhere. Haven't been able to buy them for a long time. The AKG K550 Mk 2 has been out for ages, but What HiFi didn't get round to reviewing them yet. (Don't know whatWhat Hi-Fi are playing at.)


----------



## cirodts

I have a sr 225e I put some g-coushin and the sound has improved a lot, the bass is beautiful, the mids are not as aggressive as before and the instruments are more precise.


----------



## trellus

Roderick said:


> I know this is a Grado fan thread but I think these issues need to Be talked about and seen by most people possible. That is why I Post here instead of making s Grado bashing thread...and because I have nothing Bad to say about The sound.
> 
> What do you guys think? Should Grado evolve? Less heavy detachable cables, New earpads etc...



Yes.

I loathe the cables on my SR and Alessandro headphones, particularly for the heft.

I would really like detachable, but I’d even settle for just not garden hose heft cables.  It’s particularly ridiculous on my shallow-cup Alessandro MS2e which are super lightweight and super portable in every other manner.

Notwithstanding, I love the sound and I don’t find the ear pads uncomfortable, although I can sympathize with people who do.


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Dec 4, 2017)

Grado fan that I am, I too have been puzzled and sometimes dismayed at the increasingly thick cables of what could be the more portable models of Grado headphones.  I suspect that Grados are the only headphones for which some models have cables that weigh more than the rest of the headphone.

The iGrado and GR IEMs have nice light cables, but as the other models mature from i to e series or as you run up the line, the cables go from 2 through 4 to 8 and even 12 conductors.  Perhaps it is Grado’s indulgence in what many of us pursue as “cable fetish” when we buy custom cables or mod jobs that exceed the price of the headphone (try to get a Triple Threat cable onto a Fostex TH-900 and you will see what I mean!)

Still, they sound SUPERB!


----------



## WoodyLuvr (Dec 4, 2017)

ruthieandjohn said:


> Grado fan that I am, I too have been puzzled and sometimes dismayed at the increasingly thick cables of what could be the more portable models of Grado headphones.  I suspect that Grados are the only headphones for which some models have cables that weigh more than the rest of the headphone.
> 
> The iGrado and GR IEMs have nice light cables, but as the other models mature from i to e series or as you run up the line, the cables go from 2 through 4 to 8 and even 12 conductors,  perhaps it is Grado’s indulgence in what many of us pursue as “cable fetish” when we buy custom cables or mod jobs that exceed the price of the headphone (try to get a Triple Threat cable onto a Fostex TH-900 and you will see what I mean!)
> 
> Still, they sound SUPERB!


Very few headphone models have freely spinning driver gimbals (360 degrees) which I sincerely believe is the contributing factor in why Grado wires so heavily/robustly.  One of the reasons why I choose the Sony MDR-7502 headband for my Nhoord Red DIY build... I didn't want the headache of twisted/unruly cables due to that free spin.


----------



## DavidA

What I've done to keep the cups from spinning too easily is to put very little hot glue on to the shaft of the gimbals by heating up the gimbal rod, letting some glue melt on it then quickly slide it back in to the rod block to where it fits for me and this seems to keep the gimbals / cups from sliding / rotating easily but I agree with @WoodyLuvr that using the Sony headband (MDR-7506) is simple and to some a bit more comfortable.

I've felt like many of you that the stock cable has become way to heavy (more so for SR and RS series which are so light), a lack of detachable cables to be a negative point, and the comfort of the pads to be an issue to my enjoyment of Grado headphones.


----------



## joseph69

DavidA said:


> What I've done to keep the cups from spinning too easily is to put very little hot glue on to the shaft of the gimbals


Ever try slipping a tube of heat shrink over the stalk and heating it so its nice and tight instead?


----------



## DavidA

joseph69 said:


> Ever try slipping a tube of heat shrink over the stalk and heating it so its nice and tight instead?


I tried it once but even trying to stretch the heat shrink tube to get it as thin as possible it was too thick to fit within the hole of the rod block.  Its why I like using the rod blocks from Rholupat since they open up so you can use more leather or other fabric to make the fit quite snug.

 
The inside of the rod block


----------



## joseph69

DavidA said:


> I tried it once but even trying to stretch the heat shrink tube to get it as thin as possible it was too thick to fit within the hole of the rod block.  Its why I like using the rod blocks from Rholupat since they open up so you can use more leather or other fabric to make the fit quite snug.
> 
> The inside of the rod block


I thought that might be the case, which is why I asked. I have rodblocks from Rholupat as well, and they do fit snug. As you know, I like using the shaft collars, but they only keep the hight adjustment. I never let my cups rotate anyway.


----------



## DavidA

joseph69 said:


> I thought that might be the case, which is why I asked. I have rodblocks from Rholupat as well, and they do fit snug. As you know, I like using the shaft collars, but they only keep the hight adjustment. I never let my cups rotate anyway.


Damn, I was hoping you had found a way to use the heat shrink tube, guess I'll stay with the little hot glue on the rods and FWIW if you are neat and just use a little you should never see any of the glue.


----------



## joseph69

DavidA said:


> Damn, I was hoping you had found a way to use the heat shrink tube, guess I'll stay with the little hot glue on the rods and FWIW if you are neat and just use a little you should never see any of the glue.


No, as I mentioned I never let my cups rotate. You could definitely slightly ream the rodblock holes just enough to fit the heat shrink inside them if you really wanted to, though.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

It is my greatest pleasure to offer the services of Sylvester McMonkey McBean, fresh from his whirlwind world tour in the Dr. Seuss production of "The Sneeches."  In that work, Mr. McBean exploited the envy captured in this snippet of the poem:

Now the star-bellied Sneetches had bellies with stars;
The plain-bellied Sneetches had none upon thars.
Those stars weren't so big -- they were really so small
That you'd think such a thing would not matter at all.

But, because they had stars, all the Star-Belly Sneetches
Would brag, “We’re the best kind of Sneetch on the beaches.”
With their snoots in the air, they would sniff and they’d snort
“We’ll have nothing to do with the Plain-Belly sort!”​Having made his millions with his machine to put stars on the bellies of plain-bellied Sneetches and then (when the original star-bellied Sneetches discovered stars being added to their inferior plain-bellied brethren) removing stars from star-bellied Sneetches, Mr. McBean arrives with his Customize Your Grado package.

With his tubes of proprietary adhesive and your head, Mr. McBean will smear adhesive on your Grado's rod blocks and quickly put the headphones on your head, adjusting rod length and earpiece angle to fit to exactly your (and no one else's) dimensions.  Your Grado will be frozen in that position in perpetuity, or until.... (if you grow or lose more hair or your head swells or shrinks)...

Mr. McBean offers an update service to free the swivels from adhesive, refit the headphones to your newly-sized head, and again affix their position with proprietary McMonkey adhesive.

All for $30 per session!


----------



## gregorya

ruthieandjohn said:


> It is my greatest pleasure to offer the services of Sylvester McMonkey McBean, fresh from his whirlwind world tour in the Dr. Seuss production of "The Sneeches."  In that work, Mr. McBean exploited the envy captured in this snippet of the poem:
> 
> Now the star-bellied Sneetches had bellies with stars;
> The plain-bellied Sneetches had none upon thars.
> ...



Do you have contact info for Mr. McBean? Does he have a web site?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Yeah... just write mcbean@gradolabs.com and tell them that ruthieandjohn sent you for the Family Discount!


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> No, as I mentioned I never let my cups rotate. You could definitely slightly ream the rodblock holes just enough to fit the heat shrink inside them if you really wanted to, though.



i rotated the ps1000e cups a few times by accident  when i swapped the pad and when i polished the cup. one hand grip one cup, the other hand handle the other thing(pad/cloth) and then the other cup just free moving. sometimes i need to use my thigh to help me handle the other cup...come to think of it, it could be much easier if i just put the headphone on the table....



ruthieandjohn said:


> With his tubes of proprietary adhesive and your head, Mr. McBean will smear adhesive on your Grado's rod blocks and quickly put the headphones on your head, adjusting rod length and earpiece angle to fit to exactly your (and no one else's) dimensions.  Your Grado will be frozen in that position in perpetuity, or until.... (if you grow or lose more hair or your head swells or shrinks)...
> 
> Mr. McBean offers an update service to free the swivels from adhesive, refit the headphones to your newly-sized head, and again affix their position with proprietary McMonkey adhesive.
> 
> All for $30 per session!



even qualia 010 not giving this kind of truly bespoke service!


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> come to think of it, it could be much easier if i just put the headphone on the table....


I was going to mention this to you. Much easier.


----------



## donkeywalker

Does anybody know where to find a thread to summarize all comparisons of Grado headphones to date? I'm particularly interested in Grado GS1000 vs GS1000i vs GS1000e as well as PS1000 vs PS1000i and PS1000e


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Dec 4, 2017)

Check the first two links in my signature line, especially the second one.  There is no PS1000i, and I don’t include the GS1000 (don’t have it).


----------



## donkeywalker

ruthieandjohn said:


> Check the first two links in my signature line, especially the second one.  There is no PS1000i, and I don’t include the GS1000 (don’t have it).


Oh, I love these quantitative stuff, it reminds me of my own little personal project to NLP the crap out of the entire Headfi data corpus and build a network graph to represent product relationships just like your last chart https://www.dropbox.com/s/j72yyeqp95zyznq/selectivity_2.mov?dl=0


----------



## wormsdriver (Dec 5, 2017)

This is pretty cool... https://www.charitybuzz.com/catalog...il&utm_term=0_39433dd0c5-eb7e656937-189637577

Lots of other interesting auctions too!


----------



## Bengkia369

Listening to my favorite Grado PS500... 
Cypher Labs Trio portable tube amp makes it sounds even smoother and even more deep bass with impact! Enjoying it very much!


----------



## ruhenheiM

wormsdriver said:


> This is pretty cool... https://www.charitybuzz.com/catalog...il&utm_term=0_39433dd0c5-eb7e656937-189637577
> 
> Lots of other interesting auctions too!



lol already at $1600




donkeywalker said:


> Oh, I love these quantitative stuff, it reminds me of my own little personal project to NLP the **** out of the entire Headfi data corpus and build a network graph to represent product relationships just like your last chart https://www.dropbox.com/s/j72yyeqp95zyznq/selectivity_2.mov?dl=0



that thing looks great!



i just watched this video,this quite entertaining


----------



## WoodyLuvr

ruhenheiM said:


> i just watched this video,this quite entertaining



Don't quite know what to make of that video.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Dec 5, 2017)

WoodyLuvr said:


> Don't quite know what to make of that video.



for me it just few information here and there,such as

-there is a flagship speaker cost below 10 grand usd,$8500/pair to be exact, manufacture in china.kinda give perspective about headphone pricing, especially the one manufacture in china, not to mention storage and shipping cost for speakers should be more expensive than headphone i assume, unless maybe they need to pay some kind royalties for the patents or some parts like the driver is off shelf and basically being monopoly by one company or using some kind of new type of material nobody ever heard of just new invention/discovery then maybe the pricing seems make more sense

-theory of anechoic chamber for proper measurement, mid range frequency is one of the key for good sound

-a theory of speaker width measure like the width of human head to get the accurate sound dispersion of human voice

-sometimes in live music you can't pin point the sound, which i experienced myself sometimes but i was listening that in my university's auditorium hall so my first thougt was probably shi**y room acoustic

-some tube could go failed and there are some tube could last very very long

-some mention of some companies,reviewers, etc understand the audio market is very complex, especially in current days, not many people have disposable income, they want a  good sound but can't afford it, for some of them ten of thousand dollar price for a product is not affordable,it's a major financial commitment, the market is very vulnerable and yet the pricing just kept moving up.and they were talking about speakers...i think they also mention the price is the justification of world best speaker label,but both of them can't define/explain or have the balls to say what is world best speakers,what's the criteria needs to be met to be labeled world best speakers


----------



## ruhenheiM

a very nice reading
http://www.jacmusic.com/techcorner/ARTICLES/English/Harvey-Rosenberg/futterman.htm


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> care to explain more? to what degree of both headphone have different kind of sound? is it like typical grado sound to grado sr325 gold/gs1000 or gh series? or like gh1 to gh2.ps1000 to ps1000e? stuff like that. like 007mk2 to 009 if that make sense...


The PS1K has an overall richer tone and fuller bodied/thicker sound with greater emotion due to the slightly more forward mids. 

The PS2Ke is more neutral sounding with greater transparency/layering and depth to the music. And as I've mentioned before, they really reach very far laterally which is a real nice treat too me. Another thing which stands out with the PS2Ke are the bass notes which are clear/clean/detailed and can easily be focused on. The only time I've ever experienced this is with my 009.

I should have said I could live happily ever after with either, but I'm leaning more towards the PS2Ke the more time I spend with them. But again, both are excellent headphones for their differences I'm finding as I go along. Also keep in mind that I'm still in the process of burning in, so they can only get better as far as I'm concerned.

In my short impressions I really underestimated the ability of the PS2Ke, and looking back, I feel a lot had to do with the sticker shock I encountered which left a negative impression on me right from the start and clouded my judgement. I only expected the cost to increase +/- the same as the GS2Ke increased from the GS1Ke. I still stand behind my complaint of the build, which for this price, I would have liked to see something different even though in the end it all comes down to sound quality which they're definitely not lacking. 

Another thing, saying the PS2Ke cost too much, then saying I'd take them over any of the TOTL headphones I demoed in home just made no sense at all, when in fact, they're still the least expensive out of all of them and have the sound that suits me best. Same holds true for the PS1K which suited me best as well compared to the other TOTL headphones costing much more.


----------



## WoodyLuvr (Dec 6, 2017)

joseph69 said:


> The PS1K has an overall richer tone and fuller bodied/thicker sound with greater emotion due to the slightly more forward mids.
> 
> The PS2Ke is more neutral sounding with greater transparency/layering and depth to the music. And as I've mentioned before, they really reach very far laterally which is a real nice treat too me. Another thing which stands out with the PS2Ke are the bass notes which are clear/clean/detailed and can easily be focused on. The only time I've ever experienced this is with my 009.
> 
> ...


I was fortunate enough to have a three-week old pair of PS2000e headphones visit my home for the day a few weeks back along with a six-month old RS1e; a 2016 225e; and a 2003 Anniversary Edition 325i.

One thing that I immediately noticed about the PS2000e and find interesting that so many owners/reviewers fail to mention and/or strongly point out is how heavy the PS2000e headphones are compared to the rest of the Grado line.

I personally found the RS1e to be far more lighter, comfortable, and better fitting than the PS2000e which I personally found to be very heavy and loose fitting (shifts with the slightest movement of the head).  Sound wise they are extremely good, especially in details, however they were somewhat fatiguing for me listening-wise (a similar feeling I get when I am listening to HD800s) so I definitely prefer the RS1e over them for longer listening sessions (must note that the RS1 is in the same sound signature family as my Nhoords which I am biased to  and prefer over all others currently).

I would lump the PS2000e into that group of overly priced but awesome, heavenly sounding headphones (LCD-4 / LCD-XC) that are simply so heavy, uncomfortable, and/or ill-fitting for some individuals heads to wear for any length of time to truly enjoy them.


----------



## ranfan (Dec 6, 2017)

joseph69 said:


> Same holds true for the PS1K which suited me best as well compared to the other TOTL headphones costing much more.


Except that the PS1000 is no longer produced, making it scarcer. Thus more valuable. But still, I feel that other high-end/TOTL headphones, not only are they harder to drive, but some are more expensive than the Grados. Maybe it's because of Grado manufacturing cost being lower, or less expense in materials (e.g. pizza box).

I wish I could try the PS1000 too someday. I have no access to try it. Thank you for your comparison with PS2000e. Please do more as you wish.


----------



## joseph69 (Dec 6, 2017)

WoodyLuvr said:


> I was fortunate enough to have a three-week old pair of PS2000e headphones visit my home for the day a few weeks back along with a six-month old RS1e; a 2016 225e; and a 2003 Anniversary Edition 325i.
> 
> One thing that I immediately noticed about the PS2000e and find interesting that so many owners/reviewers fail to mention and/or strongly point out is how heavy the PS2000e headphones are compared to the rest of the Grado line.
> 
> ...


I never mentioned the weight of the PS2Ke because I've never had an issue with it, or with them fitting loosely. I actually have to stretch the headband because when they're new, they're too tight for my liking. Also, I have the 800S as well and neither headphone gives me any listening fatigue no matter how long I listen. I've listened to both for 4-5hrs straight without issue. This could be due to our difference in hearing, or upstream equipment as well as a number of different factors.



ranfan said:


> Except that the PS1000 is no longer produced, making it scarcer. Thus more valuable. But still, I feel that other high-end/TOTL headphones, not only are they harder to drive, but some are more expensive than the Grados. Maybe it's because of Grado manufacturing cost being lower, or less expense in materials (e.g. pizza box).
> 
> I wish I could try the PS1000 too someday. I have no access to try it. Thank you for your comparison with PS2000e. Please do more as you wish.


Scarce BNIB (if any?) but not used. As far as more valuable, I don't think so. Used prices are actually in the $700.00-850.00 range, otherwise anything higher in price really doesn't sell as far as I've been seeing.
I was lucky enough to purchased a BNIB-NOS PS1K after selling them due to the purchase of the PS1Ke, which I sold shortly after


----------



## Uri Cohen

Have anyone use any of the Mr.Speakers headphones to have next to their Grados?   I want another headphone that will be a good match to the strengths/weakness to my GS2000e.  GS2000e is excellent for jazz, rock, wooden instruments, but weak on low-end at times.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Dec 6, 2017)

joseph69 said:


> The PS1K has an overall richer tone and fuller bodied/thicker sound with greater emotion due to the slightly more forward mids.
> 
> The PS2Ke is more neutral sounding with greater transparency/layering and depth to the music. And as I've mentioned before, they really reach very far laterally which is a real nice treat too me. Another thing which stands out with the PS2Ke are the bass notes which are clear/clean/detailed and can easily be focused on. The only time I've ever experienced this is with my 009.
> 
> ...



thanks for your in depth explanation.

i think you have fair argument on those impression though, to be fair the pricing caught most of us off guard, and since nothing really change on the design and the packaging, so we all pretty much weigh in all for the sound quality and when the improvements are not night and day, i'm not gonna lie i probably did the same thing. after all these years i'm in position when i could just don't get it, like i don't like it,it's not my thing or not impressed at all about some headphones or i totally like it, and then i realized there is other option like i'm not sure, i learned when i encountered one of those moment, i could give impression not sure if it's going to be clear impression but i can't really judge/decide, i really do need more time for that.

i appreciate your first impression, it really put things on perspective, at least not put so much high expectation for the readers because most of the time the feeling of disappointment really bad when people have way too much high expectation in the first place

i'm very curious about the ps2000e bass, from listening to ps1000e, i really don't have issues with ps1000e except weight and bass. i do hope sometimes on some music, the bass could go deeper. anyway i was listening to my old music collection and i was amazed, i never notice this before, the separation,the layering, it really give different listening experience until, there are some bass note passage and it's kinda blend in, suddenly it's not clear or vivid,it's blend. please keep in mind. it's probably because of low listening level, i don't know. i haven't move the volume pot since i tried it the first time, this mode really addictive


----------



## ruhenheiM

WoodyLuvr said:


> I was fortunate enough to have a three-week old pair of PS2000e headphones visit my home for the day a few weeks back along with a six-month old RS1e; a 2016 225e; and a 2003 Anniversary Edition 325i.
> 
> One thing that I immediately noticed about the PS2000e and find interesting that so many owners/reviewers fail to mention and/or strongly point out is how heavy the PS2000e headphones are compared to the rest of the Grado line.
> 
> ...



i think few of them didn't mention it because they already got used to about the weight, the construction is very similar to previous flagship ps1000, so i assume they have pretty much same weight and compare to most of today flagships, they are around those 500 grams weight. for me ps1000 is heavy, i wish it could get lighter but i could live with that, i don't really find it uncomfortable. comfort is personal matter so each person have their own tolerance. i can't argue about the weight though, it is heavy for me especially compare to other non metal grado headphones. about the fatigue.. i can't tell, i haven't heard ps2000e, but from my experience with grado, the only grado headphone i ever got fatigue was sr325i gold edition, actually it probably the only headphone i ever got fatigue  





ranfan said:


> Except that the PS1000 is no longer produced, making it scarcer. Thus more valuable. But still, I feel that other high-end/TOTL headphones, not only are they harder to drive, but some are more expensive than the Grados. Maybe it's because of Grado manufacturing cost being lower, or less expense in materials (e.g. pizza box).
> 
> I wish I could try the PS1000 too someday. I have no access to try it. Thank you for your comparison with PS2000e. Please do more as you wish.



it is valuable item but not on value though  if you look on ebay right now, there are several used ps1000s in the $700-850 price range.i think they sold many of ps1000s so the quantity pretty much way over the demand on current market, so the price for used ps1000 still normal

that's one thing i like about grado headphone,it's easy to drive,it's very efficient, if you  really tight on budget,you don't really need to worry spending much on amplifier 





Uri Cohen said:


> Have anyone use any of the Mr.Speakers headphones to have next to their Grados?   I want another headphone that will be a good match to the strengths/weakness to my GS2000e.  GS2000e is excellent for jazz, rock, wooden instruments, but weak on low-end at times.



i've tried mrspeaker ether and ether closed. i'm not impressed. the same kind of thought/feeling when i tried hifiman edition x. i really not impressed and i'm not sure if it would be perfect companion for grado.

i also still looking for that kind of headphone, still not find out. if you're okay with used item, closed back design probably looks little bit dorky,not portable, fun sounding headphone not playing in the so called neutral flat frequency kind of a thing, and have really good bass, you might want to look for victor dx1000, i wasn't do enough justice when i auditioned this headphone before so i can't really tell about their sound other than i'm still curious about this headphone


http://www3.jvckenwood.com/accessory/headphone/pure/hp-dx1000_m/


----------



## ranfan

ruhenheiM said:


> i'm very curious about the ps2000e bass, from listening to ps1000e, i really don't have issues with ps1000e except weight and bass. i do hope sometimes on some music, the bass could go deeper. anyway i was listening to my old music collection and i was amazed, i never notice this before, the separation,the layering, it really give different listening experience until, there are some bass note passage and it's kinda blend in, suddenly it's not clear or vivid,it's blend. please keep in mind. it's probably because of low listening level, i don't know. i haven't move the volume pot since i tried it the first time, this mode really addictive


I'm not sure about PS1000e, but I can try comparing the bass of PS2000e with RS2e (hopefully) this weekend. What do you mean by blend more specifically?



ruhenheiM said:


> that's one thing i like about grado headphone,it's easy to drive,it's very efficient, if you really tight on budget,you don't really need to worry spending much on amplifier


Me too. In fact, it's the one of the main reason why I chose Grado. It's easy to drive, and sounds beautiful. No need for stacking, or even desktop amplifier.


----------



## ruhenheiM

ranfan said:


> I'm not sure about PS1000e, but I can try comparing the bass of PS2000e with RS2e (hopefully) this weekend. What do you mean by blend more specifically?



did your ps2000e arrive yet? if so, that's very quick

i didn't notice it before but in that video i was posted, at chorus part there is some bass line melody, the bass blend/bleed into mid range. the instrument separation and layering become less apparent if that make sense. up to this moment, that song and some other japanese band( i forget which song i need to check it later ) are the ones that very noticeable about that. it could be the mixing, i'm not familiar about their recording to be honest, when i listened to that song again after a very long time since last time i listened. i just found out there is interesting bass line in that song with ps1000e, and then the more i listened i was confused the bass kinda blend into other instrument, is it just me, is it the ps1000e, is it the mixing. i don't know.i want to try to listen to it with other headphones, non grado headphones but i remembered if i change headphone i need to readjust volume pot, and since my amp doesn't use stepped attenuator, it will be really hard to turn it back to its first position. like i mentioned it before i'm still in honeymoon period with this low volume listening level


----------



## DavidA

Uri Cohen said:


> Have anyone use any of the Mr.Speakers headphones to have next to their Grados?   I want another headphone that will be a good match to the strengths/weakness to my GS2000e.  GS2000e is excellent for jazz, rock, wooden instruments, but weak on low-end at times.


I've tried the Ether, Ether C, Ether Flow, Alpha Dog, and Alpha Prime, for some reason I just don't care for the tuning of any since they all sound a little dull.  I'd much prefer a HD650, SRH-1840 or EL-8 to pair with my RS2e and SR225e.  I'd never spend more than the cost of the RS2e for any Grado headphone since I've built a few headphones using alternative drivers such as the Ypsilon R1, G1, S2, and Nhoord Red V2 which to me are much better sounding and cheaper.


----------



## Krutsch

DavidA said:


> *I've tried the Ether, Ether C, Ether Flow, Alpha Dog, and Alpha Prime, for some reason I just don't care for the tuning *of any since they all sound a little dull.  I'd much prefer a HD650, SRH-1840 or EL-8 to pair with my RS2e and SR225e.  I'd never spend more than the cost of the RS2e for any Grado headphone since I've built a few headphones using alternative drivers such as the Ypsilon R1, G1, S2, and Nhoord Red V2 which to me are much better sounding and cheaper.



Honestly, with the Ether, I think it depends on the amp.

I auditioned the Ether Flow with a Bryston BHA-1 and I was blown away. More than I wanted to spend, so I passed, but really... was incredible.


----------



## DavidA

Krutsch said:


> Honestly, with the Ether, I think it depends on the amp.
> 
> I auditioned the Ether Flow with a Bryston BHA-1 and I was blown away. More than I wanted to spend, so I passed, but really... was incredible.


I tried the Ether and Ether C with Liquid Glass, Hugo TT, DarkStar, MHA-100 and Red Wine Isabellina and a few other amps so maybe the Bryston BHA-1 just has better synergy than those other amps but I think its more my hearing that doesn't care for the tuning of Mr Speaker headphones and I haven't tried the new Flow versions with those amps so who knows, I might like them


----------



## ruhenheiM (Dec 6, 2017)

there was a time in my local forum community, every headphones, the hard to drive especially or flagships, or like you have to use this amp to that headphone otherwise the headphone not going to sounds great scenario. except hifiman he-6 or sennheiser hd650 because they prefer to drive it from speaker amp. they using either of these 2 amps, like it's the de facto must used amps.i can't really tell is it a good amp or not. i don't have enough experience with amplifier, i only knew it is expensive amplifiers

http://www.masskobo.com
http://www.bakoon.com

i forgot which one in the system,i auditioned for original ethers, i only remembered it priced around 3000usd and that was their mid end products. i wasn't impressed, just like david said probably the tuning.and even if it's sounds good, if i have to spend much more money on amplifier and tinkering which amplifier going to have great synergy on an already expensive headphones. it's probably not worth for me.


----------



## ranfan

ruhenheiM said:


> did your ps2000e arrive yet? if so, that's very quick
> 
> i didn't notice it before but in that video i was posted, at chorus part there is some bass line melody, the bass blend/bleed into mid range. the instrument separation and layering become less apparent if that make sense. up to this moment, that song and some other japanese band( i forget which song i need to check it later ) are the ones that very noticeable about that. it could be the mixing, i'm not familiar about their recording to be honest, when i listened to that song again after a very long time since last time i listened. i just found out there is interesting bass line in that song with ps1000e, and then the more i listened i was confused the bass kinda blend into other instrument, is it just me, is it the ps1000e, is it the mixing. i don't know.i want to try to listen to it with other headphones, non grado headphones but i remembered if i change headphone i need to readjust volume pot, and since my amp doesn't use stepped attenuator, it will be really hard to turn it back to its first position. like i mentioned it before i'm still in honeymoon period with this low volume listening level


Ah, I see. Especially for old songs, this could be a common issue. But it could also be the headphone, not sure. It may also be their instrument, which sounds like that, and Grado accurately portrays it as it is. I'll try listening to that song. For now, please enjoy your honeymoon. Lol. 

The PS2000e is on its way to Singapore. I have a friend who could pick it up this weekend, and bring here. The shop owner said it takes one week to send, so after confirming, he said it should arrive soon. (No tax, baby )


----------



## GreenBow

@Bengkia369
I always found the PS500(e) the most amazing looking.


----------



## whirlwind

Krutsch said:


> Honestly, with the Ether, I think it depends on the amp.
> 
> I auditioned the Ether Flow with a Bryston BHA-1 and I was blown away. More than I wanted to spend, so I passed, but really... was incredible.



I have a buddy that had this combo for a good while, he loved it.
I have never heard an Ether before.
I have recently purchased an Atticus...should arrive with in a couple weeks, very excited to give it a spin.


----------



## ranfan (Dec 9, 2017)

Tried the Aeon Flow open today, and compared it with RS2e. To my ears, they both sound natural, and 'right' in timbre accuracy. Beautiful midrange sound, with smooth treble, and enough bass. The Aeon being planar, has a quicker bass that also hits hard. It's rather flat bass tuning, contrasts the RS2e's more emphasis on sub-mid bass. Due to the Aeon's soundstage being slightly larger in size, its bass notes are positioned better. Both bass have a pretty good definition, and quality. The RS2e on the other hand, has a more natural 'whack', and 'thump' sound to it, that makes it sound more organic. In midrange, the Aeon Flow sounded a bit more dull in comparison with RS2e. Although it's still quite clear, but the RS2e shines/highlights each instruments better IMO. It's slightly brighter on the RS2e, and leaner too. Making the RS2e capable of separating instruments/vocals more effectively than Aeon Flow. The layering ability is similar on both, because the Aeon Flow has a deeper/larger soundstage, while the RS2e has a better separation, and clarity. I tried them both froun AK70II player, and then from an amplifier at the shop. Directly from the player, the RS2e is more efficient, and easy-to-drive. Listening volume on the RS2e is ~80/150, while the Aeon is ~110/150 for the same loudness. Male vocals, and heavy instruments sound a bit better with the Aeon, because they contain more weight, and balance. While leaner sounding female vocals, string, and piano instruments sound better with RS2e because it has a bit more sparkle, and natural sweetness to it. They both have a good non-fatiguing treble. The RS2e having a brighter one, and Aeon a duller one. Certainly for longer listening, the Aeon is more comfortable due to its thicker, soft padding. But for pure SQ, and portability, I favour the RS2e more. They're both good headphones though. YMMV.  (Sorry if my impression is less organized).

Now the Ether on the other hand.. Wow. It's a step up from the Aeon Flow. Sounds simply much better. Especially driven with a proper amp.



Spoiler


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> I have recently purchased an Atticus...should arrive with in a couple weeks, very excited to give it a spin.


Congratulations.
Enjoy them!



ranfan said:


> Tried the Aeon Flow open today, and compared it with RS2e. To my ears, they both sound natural, and 'right' in timbre accuracy. Beautiful midrange sound, with smooth treble, and enough bass. The Aeon being planar, has a quicker bass that also hits hard. It's rather flat bass tuning, contrasts the RS2e's more emphasis on sub-mid bass. Due to the Aeon's soundstage being slightly larger in size, its bass notes are positioned better. Both bass have a pretty good definition, and quality. The RS2e on the other hand, has a more natural 'whack' sound to it, that makes it sound more organic. In midrange, the Aeon Flow sounded a bit more dull in comparison with RS2e. Although it's still quite clear, but the RS2e shines/highlights each instruments better IMO. It's slightly brighter on the RS2e, and leaner too. Making the RS2e capable of separating instruments/vocals more effectively than Aeon Flow. The layering ability is similar on both, because the Aeon Flow has a deeper/larger soundstage, while the RS2e has a better separation, and clarity. I tried them both froun AK70II player, and then from an amplifier at the shop. Directly from the player, the RS2e is more efficient, and easy-to-drive. Listening volume on the RS2e is ~80/150, while the Aeon is ~110/150 for the same loudness. Male vocals, and heavy instruments sound a bit better with the Aeon, because they contain more weight, and balance. While leaner sounding female vocals, string, and piano instruments sound better with RS2e because it has a bit more sparkle, and natural sweetness to it. They both have a good non-fatiguing treble. The RS2e having a brighter one, and Aeon a duller one. Certainly for longer listening, the Aeon is more comfortable due to its thicker, soft padding. But for pure SQ, and portability, I favour the RS2e more. They're both good headphones though. YMMV.  (Sorry if my impression is less organized).
> 
> Now the Ether on the other hand.. Wow. It's a step up from the Aeon Flow. Sounds simply much better. Especially driven with a proper amp.
> 
> ...


It's definitely hard to beat Grado's sound, that's for sure.


----------



## ruhenheiM

ranfan said:


> Tried the Aeon Flow open today, and compared it with RS2e. To my ears, they both sound natural, and 'right' in timbre accuracy. Beautiful midrange sound, with smooth treble, and enough bass. The Aeon being planar, has a quicker bass that also hits hard. It's rather flat bass tuning, contrasts the RS2e's more emphasis on sub-mid bass. Due to the Aeon's soundstage being slightly larger in size, its bass notes are positioned better. Both bass have a pretty good definition, and quality. The RS2e on the other hand, has a more natural 'whack' sound to it, that makes it sound more organic. In midrange, the Aeon Flow sounded a bit more dull in comparison with RS2e. Although it's still quite clear, but the RS2e shines/highlights each instruments better IMO. It's slightly brighter on the RS2e, and leaner too. Making the RS2e capable of separating instruments/vocals more effectively than Aeon Flow. The layering ability is similar on both, because the Aeon Flow has a deeper/larger soundstage, while the RS2e has a better separation, and clarity. I tried them both froun AK70II player, and then from an amplifier at the shop. Directly from the player, the RS2e is more efficient, and easy-to-drive. Listening volume on the RS2e is ~80/150, while the Aeon is ~110/150 for the same loudness. Male vocals, and heavy instruments sound a bit better with the Aeon, because they contain more weight, and balance. While leaner sounding female vocals, string, and piano instruments sound better with RS2e because it has a bit more sparkle, and natural sweetness to it. They both have a good non-fatiguing treble. The RS2e having a brighter one, and Aeon a duller one. Certainly for longer listening, the Aeon is more comfortable due to its thicker, soft padding. But for pure SQ, and portability, I favour the RS2e more. They're both good headphones though. YMMV.  (Sorry if my impression is less organized).
> 
> Now the Ether on the other hand.. Wow. It's a step up from the Aeon Flow. Sounds simply much better. Especially driven with a proper amp.
> 
> ...



i forgot which one is red, is it ether or ether flow?
may i know what amplifier being used for the ether?


----------



## DavidA

Those in the picture are the original Ether unless they were sent in to be updated to the FLOW driver IIRC.


----------



## wormsdriver

happy Friday all, hope everyone is staying warm this morning. Hope you guys don't mind me posting a bit of music, I've been mostly away from headphones for a few months now and been listening for a few days now, boy how I've missed them! Anyhow, here it goes, this edition of NPR's tiny desk music series always put me in a good mood. Enjoy!


----------



## ranfan

ruhenheiM said:


> i forgot which one is red, is it ether or ether flow?
> may i know what amplifier being used for the ether?


Sorry, red one is the Ether. While the black one is Aeon flow. I'm not familiar with amps, and was just trying some random ones at the shop during my demo. I think it was the Sony, or Stax. I forgot/am not sure..



joseph69 said:


> It's definitely hard to beat Grado's sound, that's for sure.


Yes, I agree with you. It just sounds 'right' to my ears. Accurate/almost true to reality. Hard to beat that. Of course, your ears and perception may differ. YMMV.


----------



## ruhenheiM

ranfan said:


> Sorry, red one is the Ether. While the black one is Aeon flow. I'm not familiar with amps, and was just trying some random ones at the shop during my demo. I think it was the Sony, or Stax. I forgot/am not sure..
> .



probably sony. stax doesn't make dynamic headphone amplifier, is it look like this?







btw finally i'm trying that song on other headphones. the chorus part,the bass line. the separation more apparent compare to ps1000e, the bass position far behind though so the volume quite subtle, but i still could hear the bass line more clearly compare to grado, it sure does not bleeding to mid range. however i'm not sure about the tonal maybe it's because i'm very familiar with grado, i don't know...for the separation alone my other headphones could do better for that bass line part but for the whole listening experience, i still prefer ps1000e

headphones that i used for the test:


Spoiler: headphones


----------



## ranfan

ruhenheiM said:


> probably sony. stax doesn't make dynamic headphone amplifier, is it look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh great. So you've finished your honeymoon period?  I see so it wasn't the song file. I guess the PS1000e bass is like that. Yes it looks like that.


----------



## joseph69

@ruhenheiM ,
I can clearly see the large photo of the Quart Phone 85, which really look interesting.
What is the smaller photo showing, is that an integrated headphone/amp combo? If so, who makes it?


----------



## ruhenheiM (Dec 8, 2017)

ranfan said:


> Oh great. So you've finished your honeymoon period?  I see so it wasn't the song file. I guess the PS1000e bass is like that. Yes it looks like that.



lol. i wasn't meant to. but it's been a week, 2 weeks, 3 weeks i don't know ages since the last time i listen metal. in my honeymoon, i'm just listen to rock, jazz, pop, acoustic, and stuff. it was another experience. people are not kidding when they said grado really superb at low level listening volume. i could totally vouch for that. but then i want to hear some metal. i really miss it. and i switch to slipknot. it's sucks!!!! so i turn up the volume and i was like might just test the song with other headphones then 




joseph69 said:


> @ruhenheiM ,
> I can clearly see the large photo of the Quart Phone 85, which really look interesting.
> What is the smaller photo showing, is that an integrated headphone/amp combo? If so, who makes it?



mb quart 85 utilize the float frame, similar with jecklin float. it's looks dorky when wearing though 

the bottom picture is toshiba hr 810, released under brand aurex. it's back-electret headphone. they put the transformers into the plug. so it could be use to normal headphone jack.otherwise they would need some adapter/energizer box just like stax





there is an OEM of toshiba hr 810, rotel rh 930


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> mb quart 85 utilize the float frame, similar with jecklin float. it's looks dorky when wearing though
> 
> the bottom picture is toshiba hr 810, released under brand aurex. it's back-electret headphone. they put the transformers into the plug. so it could be use to normal headphone jack.otherwise they would need some adapter/energizer box just like stax


Very cool.
Yes, they look very much like the Jecklin Float.


----------



## HeavenNotes

Hello all

Today I have tried something new for me.  

 I´m  listing Itunes music on my old Iphone 5S with my Altoids Mini 9 V. Amp and my 125E with Original Grado G pads (audioquest Sydney  cable to amp)  Oh boy oh boy  the combination produces a clean and fat sound.  I love it.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Hey, I have EACH of those... iPhone 5S, CMOY amp in Altoids box, and Grado SR125...gotta try it!  Thanks!


----------



## ruhenheiM

ruthieandjohn said:


> Hey, I have EACH of those... iPhone 5S, CMOY amp in Altoids box, and Grado SR125...gotta try it!  Thanks!


how are gs2000e and ps2000e doing?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

GS2000e and PS2000e ordered, paid for, and being built by Grado.  Apparently, while they stock the single ended 2000’s, they build the balanced ones, such as I ordered, to order.  Another week or so, I’m told.


----------



## ruhenheiM

i just watched movie about him, great documentary. dealt 2017. also have good soundtrack


----------



## Lavakugel

Is GS1000 on pair with GS1000i? Which one go get?


----------



## joseph69

Grado was added to the list of vendors for CanJam Singapore '18, but I don't recall reading they'll be at NYC CanJam?
I always though Grado never went to any of the CanJams?


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> Grado was added to the list of vendors for CanJam Singapore '18, but I don't recall reading they'll be at NYC CanJam?
> I always though Grado never went to any of the CanJams?



maybe through the distributor not the grado itself


----------



## donkeywalker

Lavakugel said:


> Is GS1000 on pair with GS1000i? Which one go get?



I have asked the same in the thread but found no answer. I have and absolutely love the GS1000 and had the GS1000i, and I believe i'm the only few person in the forum to have owned both at some point? So time to speak up to maybe go against the hype train.

After 3 years of owning my GS1000 and later selling GS1000i, my definitive answer is GS1000 is pretty much designed exclusive for classical, or even more specifically, violin concertos (say (No .3 in G K.216.)), but nothing else . 

The original GS1000 is all about fun, engaging, intimacy when it comes to serious, big, and epic sounding music. It's the joker and a "why so serious" answer to HE1K, HS800, and T1s in the classical world. 

None of the concert goer friend I shared the GS1000 with would say it is a faithful headphone, but man, the combination of ridiculously detailed and airy treble and a bass with dry and raw power of smash on string instruments are pretty much instant additive to even for three person I know who've played violins since they were kids. 

The faraway-thinner, closer-thicker airy treble feel is much more tuned down in GS1000i and later in the e version (which seems to the least liked), and I think it is rather a betrayal to the statement. 

I used to be a big fan of Grado as Grado thinks sound differently and is not afraid of producing unique sound signature while charging high price. But now there is no direct upgrade path for GS1000, each revision is so different from another, frankly they should not discontinue the older model and should let them co-exist as brand new offering - but that's bad for business, people like simplicity when it comes to buying things.


----------



## joseph69

@Lavakugel & @donkeywalker
Check the signature @ruthieandjohn has for his comparison charts.



ruhenheiM said:


> maybe through the distributor not the grado itself


Not too sure about that according this post. But, Grado isn't going to be at CanJam NYC as of yet, so you may be right.


----------



## ranfan

Last time I was in CanJam SG, there was no Grado booth/exhibitor. Only Grado headphones put on display by Jaben audio shop.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> @Lavakugel & @donkeywalker
> Check the signature @ruthieandjohn has for his comparison charts.
> 
> Not too sure about that according this post. But, Grado isn't going to be at CanJam NYC as of yet, so you may be right.



there is jaben on that list so perhaps through jaben. similar with fujiya avic show on japan, there were some grado headphones but through japan distributor booth. i've read john had enough going to a show across the states because of the travelling, time, and stuff. it's really not make sense if he would go to singapore but not NYC


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> there is jaben on that list so perhaps through jaben. similar with fujiya avic show on japan, there were some grado headphones but through japan distributor booth. i've read john had enough going to a show across the states because of the travelling, time, and stuff. it's really not make sense if he would go to singapore but not NYC


I agree with you about Grado not going to CanJam because I've never heard them mentioned at all from following the CanJam threads. It would also definitely be strange if Grado didn't go to NYC, so you and @ranfan are probably right about other vendors just using Grados at their booths.


----------



## ranfan (Dec 13, 2017)

But too be fair, last year Grado was not on the exhibitor list provided by Ethan. So this year might be different. We'll see.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> I agree with you about Grado not going to CanJam because I've never heard them mentioned at all from following the CanJam threads. It would also definitely be strange if Grado didn't go to NYC, so you and @ranfan are probably right about other vendors just using Grados at their booths.




I always found it quite interesting that Grado did/does very little advertising.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Grado does not advertise in the traditional sense, but they become the subject of very interesting interviews from various lifestyle and business publications and videos.  Somehow it goes along with their word-of-mouth approach of other folk saying great things about Grado (rather than Grado itself!)


----------



## ruhenheiM

ruthieandjohn said:


> Grado does not advertise in the traditional sense, but they become the subject of very interesting interviews from various lifestyle and business publications and videos.  Somehow it goes along with their word-of-mouth approach of other folk saying great things about Grado (rather than Grado itself!)



i think that just started when jonathan took the social media roles, before that it just mouth to mouth, magazine reviews, and some musician wearing their headphones. first time i encountered grado, probably around 2004-2005, i was reading gadget magazine and they did some headphone coverage, i thought this headphones looks very cool and i bought some audio magazine, there were some must to buy list and grado headphones was there, i think it was sr325 gold and gs1000, the price was mind blowing, what kind of headphone cost this much. then i googled grado, there was some sr60 review on stereophile. i think that's more effective way to get people attention rather than just regular advertising,i rarely look advertising, especially on magazine, it's really wasting space


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> I always found it quite interesting that Grado did/does very little advertising.


Me too, which tells me they know what they have and are very confident in their products, as well as being satisfied with their number of clientele.


----------



## clundbe

Hi. Just bought a pair of sr 200. Haven't recived them yet and have no clue about what kind of driver it has. So, how many different drivers was really put inside these headphones?  I will post a picture of the driver when i have them.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Dec 13, 2017)

clundbe said:


> Hi. Just bought a pair of sr 200. Haven't recived them yet and have no clue about what kind of driver it has. So, how many different drivers was really put inside these headphones?  I will post a picture of the driver when i have them.



nice! congrats!

maybe three. the blackstar, white driver,and pink driver.i never seen pink driver on sr200 though


btw, there is another way to advertising product. there was a book about audio/sound, i really forget the book title and i can't find the book cover image on internet right now, but the cover pretty much an old man wearing headphone.and you knew.you knew what headphone he is wearing if you're a fans of this brand. the headphone pretty much look like this


----------



## sweetben

While my very first "audiophile" headphone was a grade SR60, I've spent the last few years with headphones like the Foster TH900, Audioquest Nightowl, and Sony MDR-Z1R....and I just purchased a Klipsch HP-3 to try out.  Yes I like a warm headphone.  

However, recently a friend lent me his Grado SR80e to listen to.  What a delight!  It was a palate cleanser for the ears.  I forgot the joys of a more immediate clear headphones....mostly because I was hunting for thumping base above all else.  Truthfully even the bass of the Grado's was a pleasant surprise...no it's not subterranean like the Fostex's but it is clear and very enjoyable.  Anyhow I was so enthralled, I just bought a pair of Grado RS2e.  I did a bunch of internet research and these seemed to be a beloved dark horse of the line.  Well, I love them.  Just what I need, when I need a break from my warmer headphones.


----------



## DavidA

sweetben said:


> While my very first "audiophile" headphone was a grade SR60, I've spent the last few years with headphones like the Foster TH900, Audioquest Nightowl, and Sony MDR-Z1R....and I just purchased a Klipsch HP-3 to try out.  Yes I like a warm headphone.
> 
> However, recently a friend lent me his Grado SR80e to listen to.  What a delight!  It was a palate cleanser for the ears.  I forgot the joys of a more immediate clear headphones....mostly because I was hunting for thumping base above all else.  Truthfully even the bass of the Grado's was a pleasant surprise...no it's not subterranean like the Fostex's but it is clear and very enjoyable.  Anyhow I was so enthralled, I just bought a pair of Grado RS2e.  I did a bunch of internet research and these seemed to be a beloved dark horse of the line.  Well, I love them.  Just what I need, when I need a break from my warmer headphones.


Love my RS2e also.  Try some generic G-pads (not the $30-40 Grado G-pads) on them, a bit more comfortable and as a bonus they boost the bass 1-2dB and give a slightly better sound stage.  You might also want to consider some of the alternative drivers that have come out like the Ypsilon G1 if you like the Grado sound but with a bit more bass.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Just got a phone message from my Grado dealer Overture Audio that my “toys” (PS2000e and GS2000e, both balanced) have ARRIVED! Guess where I will be driving (through our blizzard!) tomorrow?


----------



## gregorya

ruthieandjohn said:


> Just got a phone message from my Grado dealer Overture Audio that my “toys” (PS2000e and GS2000e, both balanced) have ARRIVED! Guess where I will be driving (through our blizzard!) tomorrow?



Congrats and even though you are undoubtedly pumped and anxious to pick up the phones, drive safely. I remember driving through a crazy snowstorm to pick up my brand new Prophet 5 synthesizer back in 1980 (in a car that cost about one-fifth what the keyboard did). All ended well but if not for the holy grail at the airport, common sense would have dictated that I wait a day. 



Enjoy!


----------



## ranfan

sweetben said:


> While my very first "audiophile" headphone was a grade SR60, I've spent the last few years with headphones like the Foster TH900, Audioquest Nightowl, and Sony MDR-Z1R....and I just purchased a Klipsch HP-3 to try out.  Yes I like a warm headphone.
> 
> However, recently a friend lent me his Grado SR80e to listen to.  What a delight!  It was a palate cleanser for the ears.  I forgot the joys of a more immediate clear headphones....mostly because I was hunting for thumping base above all else.  Truthfully even the bass of the Grado's was a pleasant surprise...no it's not subterranean like the Fostex's but it is clear and very enjoyable.  Anyhow I was so enthralled, I just bought a pair of Grado RS2e.  I did a bunch of internet research and these seemed to be a beloved dark horse of the line.  Well, I love them.  Just what I need, when I need a break from my warmer headphones.


Happy listening over there! Similar experience here, the SR80e was my first 'audiophile' headphone back in the days. I love it very much, and listened to it every night. It was a really pleasant sound, and experience. All other headphones before sounded dull in comparison, due to SR80e's mighty clarity. Consequently I bought the SR125e, and SR225e from a local website in used condition. Small differences, but the sound keeps improving upwards. Now I currently have the RS2e, and the sound is stunning. Beautiful balanced tone between bass, mids, and treble. Pretty accurate timbre, and vocal sound. And super transparent.  Loving it so much, and listening to it every night again like my first SR80e. 



DavidA said:


> Love my RS2e also.  Try some generic G-pads (not the $30-40 Grado G-pads) on them, a bit more comfortable and as a bonus they boost the bass 1-2dB and give a slightly better sound stage.  You might also want to consider some of the alternative drivers that have come out like the Ypsilon G1 if you like the Grado sound but with a bit more bass.


Thanks for the tips. I'll try the RS2e with G-pads soon. It'd be great for the RS2e to increase the volume/density of its notes a bit by lifting the bass. And the soundstage improvement is always welcome IMO.



ruthieandjohn said:


> Just got a phone message from my Grado dealer Overture Audio that my “toys” (PS2000e and GS2000e, both balanced) have ARRIVED! Guess where I will be driving (through our blizzard!) tomorrow?


Balanced, wow. Great news! My PS2000e too will arrive at the shop today. Although there is no GS2000e for me, looks like we'll be having fun tomorrow. 

Be safe out there.


----------



## ruhenheiM

ranfan said:


> Thanks for the tips. I'll try the RS2e with G-pads soon. It'd be great for the RS2e to increase the volume/density of its notes a bit by lifting the bass. And the soundstage improvement is always welcome IMO.
> 
> 
> Balanced, wow. Great news! My PS2000e too will arrive at the shop today. Although there is no GS2000e for me, looks like we'll be having fun tomorrow.
> ...



the G-pad, @DavidA mentioned is the china pad, not genuine grado pad. and from my undersntading they have a few variants of their pads, so you might want to buy a few g-pads to get the right one.orrrrrr

maybe you want to try this one https://www.beautifulaudio.biz . i never tried this and there are still no impression about this pad from members on this thread. perhaps you want to be the first one  the pads look great though, the price... not so much, but it does looks really cool 

you must be really excited, i'm sure you're going to have a great weekend


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> maybe you want to try this one https://www.beautifulaudio.biz . i never tried this and there are still no impression about this pad from members on this thread. perhaps you want to be the first one  the pads look great though, the price... not so much, but it does looks really cool


I would like to hear from that member as well who originally posted about these pads. If I recall, he said he was going to let us know his impressions, and he might have had something to do with the company? Are you around to possibly give your impressions?


----------



## ranfan (Dec 14, 2017)

ruhenheiM said:


> the G-pad, @DavidA mentioned is the china pad, not genuine grado pad. and from my undersntading they have a few variants of their pads, so you might want to buy a few g-pads to get the right one.orrrrrr
> 
> maybe you want to try this one https://www.beautifulaudio.biz . i never tried this and there are still no impression about this pad from members on this thread. perhaps you want to be the first one  the pads look great though, the price... not so much, but it does looks really cool
> 
> you must be really excited, i'm sure you're going to have a great weekend


Thanks for your recommendation. I already sent them an email just now, which do you recommend? The Merino, or Leather, or both? Both look good, and comfy.  They're from NZ, so not very far from here.



Spoiler















edit: I probably will buy both and resell the one I like less. Hehe.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> I would like to hear from that member as well who originally posted about these pads. If I recall, he said he was going to let us know his impressions, and he might have had something to do with the company? Are you around to possibly give your impressions?



i remembered there were 2 members said they already ordered the pads and waiting for it to be arrived and then no more update 




ranfan said:


> Thanks for your recommendation. I already sent them an email just now, which do you recommend? The Merino, or Leather, or both? Both look good, and comfy.  They're from NZ, so not very far from here.
> 
> edit: I probably will buy both and resell the one I like less. Hehe.



lol. i really have no idea which one is better but for my taste and my assumption, i think merino would be more comfort and looks classier, matched well with wooden grado appearance. as for sound, honestly i don't expect much but i'm hoping, i'm really hoping at the very least they won't alter the sound that much, if that's the case, i think this pad would be very great for on-ear grado since they really do look cool


----------



## ranfan

The Merino leather they said was made from the same material as an underwear. IDK whose underwear, but it must've felt super nice to cost that much.


----------



## ruhenheiM

hahaha it is pricey, you could buy sr60 with that money  i don't think it's worth the money for prestige series model but reference series, worth to try at least


----------



## joseph69

Damn site!


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> Damn site!



haha what happen? the email notification show your initial post but the website show different post


----------



## joseph69

ranfan said:


> Thanks for your recommendation. I already sent them an email just now, which do you recommend? The Merino, or Leather, or both? Both look good, and comfy.  They're from NZ, so not very far from here.
> edit: I probably will buy both and resell the one I like less. Hehe.


Honestly, I wouldn't bother tryin either of them. I purchased the EZ leather pads (which weren't as deep as these) for my 325is and I found the only thing good about them was that they will definitely destroy the Grado sound signature if that's what you're looking to do. There's a good reason Grado uses the material they do. 



ruhenheiM said:


> i remembered there were 2 members said they already ordered the pads and waiting for it to be arrived and then no more update  Nope, never heard another thing about them.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

OK... snow cleared up... off to the Grado dealer (Overture Audio) to pick up my PS2000e and GS2000e, and to the post office to send off some of the headphone gear I sold to help afford these new Grados!


----------



## Lavakugel

I do have the merino headband which I use and earpads which I don't use. I would sell them if anybody is interested to fund a RS2e or a part of it


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Listening proudly to my PS2000e's with the GS2000e's close at hand.  As with my review of the demo unit, PS2000e > PS1000 (> PS1000e!)  Neither of these balanced headphones included the 3.5mm mini adapter that the Grado website says should be included (and IS included on the single ended version), so the dealer is going back to ask about that.  My own conversations with Grado taught me that for their GS2000e and PS2000e, where they use the 12-conductor cable, they also use a 12-conductor 3.5mm adapter, NOT the same as the one you buy when you buy the Grado mini adapter on its own (which is thinner cable).  I can verify this, as my GS1000e adapter had a thicker cable than my other Grado adapters.


----------



## joseph69

Lavakugel said:


> I do have the merino headband which I use and earpads which I don't use. I would sell them if anybody is interested to fund a RS2e or a part of it


Would you mind sharing your impressions of the merino pads, and what model Grado you used them on? Thanks.


----------



## joseph69 (Dec 14, 2017)

ruthieandjohn said:


> Neither of these balanced headphones included the 3.5mm mini adapter that the Grado website says should be included


Congratulations on both!
Yes, my balanced PS2Ke came with a XLR to SE adapter.

EDIT: Not a 3.5mm, but an XLR to *6.3mm* adapter


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Dec 14, 2017)

I have the XLR to SE adapter. It is the 1/4” to 1/8” adapter that I am missing on each.  Yeah, i know, I’m making a chain of 3 cables if I use it, but I want it and it should be in there.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> I have the XLR to SE adapter. It is the 1/4” to 1/8” adapter that U am missing on each.  Yeah, i know, I’m making a chain of 3 cables if I use it, but I want it and it should be in there.


Yeah, you're right. I didn't receive the mini adapter either, but then again, I already have one, but I understand you wanting what you're supposed to get. Maybe if you order the balanced cable the XLR to SE replaces the mini?


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Dec 14, 2017)

Now listening to the GS2000e balanced and loving them!  I am using the Sony PHA-3 DAC/amp, which has a balanced output using two 3.5mm mini plugs, and a special "Pono-to-XLR (4 pin) adapter from China to drive my GS2000e balanced in a portable setup.  Here is a picture of the setup (Sony NW15a player) and the eBay listing for the special connector.


----------



## ranfan (Dec 15, 2017)

Lavakugel said:


> I do have the merino headband which I use and earpads which I don't use. I would sell them if anybody is interested to fund a RS2e or a part of it


There is someone selling a used RS2e locally here at $330. In case you're interested.



ruthieandjohn said:


> Listening proudly to my PS2000e's with the GS2000e's close at hand.  As with my review of the demo unit, PS2000e > PS1000 (> PS1000e!)  Neither of these balanced headphones included the 3.5mm mini adapter that the Grado website says should be included (and IS included on the single ended version), so the dealer is going back to ask about that.  My own conversations with Grado taught me that for their GS2000e and PS2000e, where they use the 12-conductor cable, they also use a 12-conductor 3.5mm adapter, NOT the same as the one you buy when you buy the Grado mini adapter on its own (which is thinner cable).  I can verify this, as my GS1000e adapter had a thicker cable than my other Grado adapters.


Nice, glad you're enjoying the PS2000e. I was close to buying a used PS1000e before, but found a seller for PS2000e and chose that instead. It's good to hear you favour the PS2000e more.


----------



## DavidA

My headphone choices for listening tonight:

Went with a wide range of sound signature tonight: SRH-1840, RS2e (w/ G-pads), LCD-2f, TH-600, and HD800


----------



## Lavakugel

joseph69 said:


> Would you mind sharing your impressions of the merino pads, and what model Grado you used them on? Thanks.



If you use the headband comfort is like HD600.


----------



## Lavakugel

ruthieandjohn I'm excited how you compare GS2000e vs GS1000/i/e


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Lavakugel said:


> ruthieandjohn I'm excited how you compare GS2000e vs GS1000/i/e


Here are the results of my comparing the GS1000i, GS2000e, and PS1000e (from my review of the GS2000e on the "GS2000e Loaner" thread).  Higher numbers are better.


----------



## joseph69

Lavakugel said:


> If you use the headband comfort is like HD600.


No, not the headband, the merino ear pads, and which Grado did you use them on?


----------



## joseph69

@ruthieandjohn and anyone else of course, check out "Big City" by Joe Sherbanee feat. Marc Antoine with the PS2000e if you can. I have it on a Cd called Smooth Jazz Essentials which consists of Various Artists.


----------



## ranfan (Dec 16, 2017)

I just received it, and will check that out.


----------



## ruhenheiM

ranfan said:


> I just received mine, and will check that out.


pic or it didn't happen


----------



## ranfan

ruhenheiM said:


> pic or it didn't happen


Wait, I'm still savouring the unboxing moment.  (Not that Grado has any special box or anything)


----------



## ruhenheiM

ranfan said:


> Wait, I'm still savouring the unboxing moment.  (Not that Grado has any special box or anything)


it only took me 10 seconds to unboxing ps1000e. there is nothing to savoured from unboxing grados. its exactly like eating pizza. you don't get any experience unboxing the box but when you took a bite of the pizza. that's the moment... holy crap is this the true meaning of the grado packaging? it's literally an analogy of the pizza box.it's either john basically teach us philosophy or just prank us. either way i'm happy


----------



## ranfan (Dec 16, 2017)

ruhenheiM said:


> it only took me 10 seconds to unboxing ps1000e. there is nothing to savoured from unboxing grados. its exactly like eating pizza. you don't get any experience unboxing the box but when you took a bite of the pizza. that's the moment... holy crap is this the true meaning of the grado packaging? it's literally an analogy of the pizza box.it's either john basically teach us philosophy or just prank us. either way i'm happy


Sorry, I was writing my impression for the song above with PS2000e. Pictures can be seen below:



Spoiler


----------



## ruhenheiM

ranfan said:


> Sorry, I was writing my impression for the song above with PS2000e. Pictures can be seen below:



hahaha congrats! such a happy weekend, happy listening

looking forward for your impression. btw what do you think? is it heavy? for comfort which one you prefer rs2e or ps2000e?


----------



## ranfan (Dec 16, 2017)

joseph69 said:


> @ruthieandjohn and anyone else of course, check out "Big City" by Joe Sherbanee feat. Marc Antoine with the PS2000e if you can. I have it on a Cd called Smooth Jazz Essentials which consists of Various Artists.





Spoiler: Source








Firstly, I have to say the PS2000e is heavy and can tire your neck for longer listening period. That said, this headphone can be driven pretty well out of my laptop at 80% volume for 'normal' listening level. Soundstage is huge on the PS2000e, making you feel like hearing the song at a concert hall rather than studio/cafe. Midrange instruments are layered excellently, and they're portrayed with a good, solid image. Not too warm, and thick, nor too lean, and bright. Positioning of the whole instruments are placed further back compared to the intimate RS2e. Making you feel they're slightly distant. This trait I think will need some 'brain-burning' at first, since I'm used to listening with a more intimate-sounding IEM and headphone. The quality of PS2000e's tone, and timbre is outstanding, definitely TOTL level. Superb resolution, and details. Bass is tight, and less bloomy than RS2e. It is aiming to recreate an accurate bass sound, rather than a head-banger. The bass lines are supportive of the main guitarist, playing just behind him letting the guitar take the center stage. Next behind to the bassist, I can hear the drummer providing the beats. With RS2e, I hear the bass, and drummer playing at the same position/level. But with PS2000e, they're better separated, and layered so you can very easily distinguish their each notes unblurred/mixed. Around the stage there is the ambience, and electronic piano sound hovering with a great airiness that adds that 'cool' breezy sound to the whole atmosphere/presentation. Both RS2e, and PS2000e have a high transparency, typical of Grado. But PS2000e has simply a bigger stage, and better technicalities making the details more apparent IMO. As always, YMMV.


----------



## ranfan (Dec 16, 2017)

ruhenheiM said:


> hahaha congrats! such a happy weekend, happy listening
> 
> looking forward for your impression. btw what do you think? is it heavy? for comfort which one you prefer rs2e or ps2000e?


For comfort, definitely the RS2e. Man, this thing is heavy. 

Thank you very much for your kind words ruheneiM. Likewise!


----------



## ruhenheiM

wow it's been very quiet...

jesus christ you guys @ruthieandjohn @joseph69 @ranfan 
spare us some goodies, the bling bling


----------



## whirlwind

ranfan said:


> For comfort, definitely the RS2e. Man, this thing is heavy.
> 
> Thank you very much for your kind words ruheneiM. Likewise!



Big headphone  for big sound...lol

I just received my Atticus...it is heavy also..but still comfy  and drop dead gorgeous.

Congrats on your new purchase, it looks fantastic!


----------



## ranfan

ruhenheiM said:


> wow it's been very quiet...
> 
> jesus christ you guys @ruthieandjohn @joseph69 @ranfan
> spare us some goodies, the bling bling


Lol, sorry ruhenheiM.  There is not much to complain except for the weight. A lot to be praised for the sound though. Will share more tomorrow for sure, hehe. It's midnight here, and I'm going to try to listen the PS2000e with a portable player before going to bed. My previous impression was written with a laptop as its source. So the sound isn't optimal, (but still great). Will try to share some photos too, with some morning sunshine.  Looks stunningly beautiful.


----------



## ruhenheiM

ranfan said:


> Lol, sorry ruhenheiM.  There is not much to complain except for the weight. A lot to be praised for the sound though. Will share more tomorrow for sure, hehe. It's midnight here, and I'm going to try to listen the PS2000e with a portable player before going to bed. My previous impression was written with a laptop as its source. So the sound isn't optimal, (but still great). Will try to share some photos too, with some morning sunshine.  Looks stunningly beautiful.



same here,also midnight  those weight sure does need some adaptation, most of my headphones are light weight, my most heavy headphone was akg k340. i already sold mine though, and i think k340 was lighter than ps1ke but i'm not sure which one more annoying, i remember those akg really does put some work on my neck


haha step by step, yours also not burned in i assumed?
btw since you have many daps. could you test them all direct for ps2000e? which one could drive ps2000e properly. i tried psk1e direct from laptop and ak100, it sounds dull


----------



## rfan8312 (Dec 16, 2017)

Anyone tried any amps from Toolshed Amps?


Ok listened to a podcast called thenewold. The guy running the pod cast praised for half a show these beautiful handcrafted amps made by a guy named Matt Formanek.

https://www.toolshedamps.com/


----------



## SomeGuyDude

So I've been talking mad crap on Grado for a long time. Never liked anything I heard, the whole SR line, RS1/2, the PS500 was okay and that was all.

Well, I gotta prostrate myself and beg forgiveness. Spent some time with the GH-1 and they are just gorgeous. Sweet and inviting, open and relaxed. I can't say I'd use them for everything, but they've got rock down pat.


----------



## joseph69

> ="SomeGuyDude, post: 13918900, member: 334165"]So I've been talking mad **** on Grado for a long time. Never liked anything I heard, the whole SR line, RS1/2, the PS500 was okay and that was all.
> 
> Well, I gotta prostrate myself and beg forgiveness. Spent some time with the GH-1 and they are just gorgeous. Sweet and inviting, open and relaxed. I can't say I'd use them for everything, but they've got rock down pat.


Try them with the Grado G cushions too.


----------



## jaywillin

waiting on my g-cushes to come in for my original ps500 that just came in the week ! i'm back !
ps500, and sr125e, and there may be more to come


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> waiting on my g-cushes to come in for my original ps500 that just came in the week ! i'm back !
> ps500, and sr125e, and there may be more to come


Congratulation, Jay!
Glad to see you're back!


----------



## jaywillin

once a gradohead, always a gradohead, i may stray, but grado is my first love


----------



## SomeGuyDude

joseph69 said:


> Try them with the Grado G cushions too.



I've heard that, but what do they do really? I didn't hear much I needed to change, is it just a comfort thing?


----------



## joseph69

SomeGuyDude said:


> I've heard that, but what do they do really? I didn't hear much I needed to change, is it just a comfort thing?


They give you a nice alternative, like having 2 headphones in one.
The sound stage/instrument separation is nicely improved all the while still retaining a nice bass frequency. And if you have an issue with comfort 
(which I don't) the G cushions are over ear. Not many Grados sound good that come with stock L cushion with the G cushions, but the GH1 is definitely one of the exceptions!


----------



## DavidA

SomeGuyDude said:


> I've heard that, but what do they do really? I didn't hear much I needed to change, is it just a comfort thing?


FYI, there is a difference between the Grado G-pads ($30-40) and the generic G-pads ($4-6 on ebay).  I like the generic not only because of the cost but they are a bit softer and give the bass a 1-2dB boost and still have the better sound stage of the Grado G-pad.


----------



## ranfan (Dec 17, 2017)

@ruhenheiM Sharing a few photos of PS2ke I took this morning:



Spoiler































ruhenheiM said:


> same here,also midnight  those weight sure does need some adaptation, most of my headphones are light weight, my most heavy headphone was akg k340. i already sold mine though, and i think k340 was lighter than ps1ke but i'm not sure which one more annoying, i remember those akg really does put some work on my neck
> 
> haha step by step, yours also not burned in i assumed?
> btw since you have many daps. could you test them all direct for ps2000e? which one could drive ps2000e properly. i tried psk1e direct from laptop and ak100, it sounds dull


So far, my neck is still alright.  Tested it directly to three of my DAPs. With Opus#2, I need to turn the volume 100/150. The sound is leaner, but more accurate. The bass sounds more neutral with it, unsuitable for listening to electronic/bass genre. Listening to Amber Rubarth (open.spotify.com/track/54j7DPdfAQkQfjgwDp9ugt), I can hear the soundstage being super-spacious, and wide. The layering and separation ability are amazing. Each instruments are very well separated, and layered. You can really feel the depth, and width as if you're there. The vocal in the center, and the rest supporting it from their respective sides. It can be easily distinguished where each sound is coming from, its source direction. With PS2000e, you're listening further distant, but you can feel yourself immersed as if you're in the studio with the musician. Vocal is sweet, and airy. With even each breath defined/recreated precisely. Guitar timbre, and drum is vey accurate, and well executed. The treble is brighter on Opus#2, but it's never piercing, or peaky. Due to its leaner note size, and more neutral approach/tuning, the PS2000e with Opus#2 sounds less engaging than WM1A which has a warmer, bassier sound. I think the PS2000e pairs better with warmer players, because it gives a more analog natural sound from it. Out of all players, the PS2ke didn't sound dull to my ears. It's just that with brighter source, the notes can become thin, and less engaging. They can all drive the headphone well.


----------



## ruhenheiM

@ranfan 
how about iriver ak70 mk2? btw the front drivers seems little bit blue color from the pictures? and i would say the silk screen would've done little bit better, i'm just cherry picking here  with a pads on it's almost unnoticeable. as long as the sound is great and headphone itself could last for a very long time, that's more than enough for me

have you drive it with external amplifier?


----------



## ranfan

ruhenheiM said:


> @ranfan
> how about iriver ak70 mk2? btw the front drivers seems little bit blue color from the pictures? and i would say the silk screen would've done little bit better, i'm just cherry picking here  with a pads on it's almost unnoticeable. as long as the sound is great and headphone itself could last for a very long time, that's more than enough for me
> 
> have you drive it with external amplifier?


I did a comparison between the three players here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/astell-kern-ak70-mkii-with-dual-dac.860871/page-30#post-13872288

Basically, the AK70II makes the PS2ke sound more natural, and smooth, at the expense of less stellar technicalities and smaller soundstage. (But still impressive nonetheless).

The little blue colour/dot, isn't visible when you listen. No need to worry. I don't think it affects the sound as well.   Curious myself how it'll scale as it is fed with greater power. I think it'll sound significantly better with a good amp. Which sadly I do not have. Gonna bring it to CanJam next year, and try it with the array of amps displayed for demo there, hehe. As far as sound quality goes, I'm content if this would be my end-game headphone.


----------



## jaywillin

the L-cushes don't bother me, but i  know some don't really like it, but i can say they are more comfortable.
as for the sound difference it's been so long ago, other than i know i pr


DavidA said:


> FYI, there is a difference between the Grado G-pads ($30-40) and the generic G-pads ($4-6 on ebay).  I like the generic not only because of the cost but they are a bit softer and give the bass a 1-2dB boost and still have the better sound stage of the Grado G-pad.



i agree the generics are softer, but of the ones i've used, the shape, dept of the bowl aren't the same. the grado's are deeper, i very much prefer the grado pads


----------



## DavidA

jaywillin said:


> the L-cushes don't bother me, but i  know some don't really like it, but i can say they are more comfortable.
> as for the sound difference it's been so long ago, other than i know i pr
> 
> 
> i agree the generics are softer, but of the ones i've used, the shape, dept of the bowl aren't the same. the grado's are deeper, i very much prefer the grado pads



With the generic G-pad its a hit or miss thing, I ordered from 4 different vendors and they were all different, found the one that sounds best to me and ordered a few more from the same vendor.  Its not only the depth of the bowl, I've seen differences in the rise from the face of the driver to the slope of the bowl, even the density/softness of the foam varies.


----------



## jaywillin

DavidA said:


> With the generic G-pad its a hit or miss thing, I ordered from 4 different vendors and they were all different, found the one that sounds best to me and ordered a few more from the same vendor.  Its not only the depth of the bowl, I've seen differences in the rise from the face of the driver to the slope of the bowl, even the density/softness of the foam varies.



i agree completely


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I admit I had zero issues with the L-pad, but if (IF) I get my hands on a pair of GH1s I'll do some pad swapping for sure.


----------



## Lavakugel

Is there a big jump from GH1 to GS1000 or GS2000?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Lavakugel said:


> Is there a big jump from GH1 to GS1000 or GS2000?


From my review* here* (higher numbers are better):


----------



## trellus

ruthieandjohn said:


> From my review* here* (higher numbers are better):



With the immense value these detailed comparison charts bring, I don’t know why Grado hasn’t just given you at least one flagship phone.  Thanks for the work!


----------



## ruhenheiM

for the people who have grado pink drivers, have you take a look at the drivers really closely? is it driver or the silk mesh made those pink color? 





seems a bit familiar?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

trellus said:


> With the immense value these detailed comparison charts bring, I don’t know why Grado hasn’t just given you at least one flagship phone.  Thanks for the work!


They DID... solid gold!


----------



## clundbe

Hi again. The sr200 arrived and here's pictures off the driver.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Dec 20, 2017)

ruthieandjohn said:


> They DID... solid gold!


----------



## ruhenheiM

@clundbe
that's a blackstar!!!! congrats!


----------



## clundbe

Thanks!  They sounds very good as well.


----------



## ruhenheiM

i'm 440hz


----------



## wormsdriver

ruhenheiM said:


> for the people who have grado pink drivers, have you take a look at the drivers really closely? is it driver or the silk mesh made those pink color?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the drivers are pink on mine


----------



## clundbe

440 myself


----------



## ruhenheiM

wormsdriver said:


> Looks like the drivers are pink on mine



thanks! because what i've read so far the accepted theory is the mesh color change from white to pink after a while and the drivers itself just normal color like the rest of grado headphones. and then i saw that akg driver, the pink driver seems possible


----------



## wormsdriver

ruhenheiM said:


> thanks! because what i've read so far the accepted theory is the mesh color change from white to pink after a while and the drivers itself just normal color like the rest of grado headphones. and then i saw that akg driver, the pink driver seems possible


As far as I can see, the diaphragm looks to have turned pink and maybe that's how the mesh turned pink also. BTW, just an observation, I'm thinking the RS1 has better quality mesh than the Sr series of this era. I'm not sure, I'm just basing it off that lots of sr series pink drivers don't turn pink as nicely (for lack of a better word) as my Rs1.


----------



## wormsdriver




----------



## ruhenheiM

wormsdriver said:


> As far as I can see, the diaphragm looks to have turned pink and maybe that's how the mesh turned pink also. BTW, just an observation, I'm thinking the RS1 has better quality mesh than the Sr series of this era. I'm not sure, I'm just basing it off that lots of sr series pink drivers don't turn pink as nicely (for lack of a better word) as my Rs1.



yea i've read that actually, that most of the pink driver from sr series not really as pink as rs series. well... if you want to do it for science, you could rip that mesh little bit at take a peek inside and we could end this speculation once and for all 

maybe this is because of the angle, but your other driver, doesn't look as pink as the other side.i never really have clear sight of the diaphragm but the voice ring, from the pink driver and blackstar they both really have red voice coil.like reddish


----------



## ruhenheiM (Dec 20, 2017)

i came across some listing and then read the description, i can't stop laughing, this is some good crap. and i need to thank that person for gave me inspiration, so i would like to share it to you my fellow gradoheads. please sit back and enjoy the show...

have you ever consider selling your headphones? you're full of hope to regain some of your hard earned cash from that headphone, you clean it up, prepare the headphone to their absolute best look, you looking for their box, all their accessories, might even the receipt, you took several photos, and then you get this unknown feeling,felling you can't describe,it just coming from the guts, a feeling of epiphany, you just can't help it, you smirk, and put a big smile on your face, you made a right choice, this is it. money!!! and then you prepare the classified thread or auction listing, you put all the details, you upload the photos, and stuff. you're full of hope, you're very optimistic and then you realize maybe you need to take a good listen on it for the last time and then you quickly plug the headphone and you hit play and suddenly the whole world crumbled, your optimistic just vanished into the sky, "what the hell happened!", you screamed. you realized your headphone is defective,it has channel imbalance. you kept screaming,might even throw a few profanities, you angry, you just snap.why!? why this is happen to me??!!! if this somehow happen to you. don't worry, i might get the solution for you, put this lines on your description. you might get lucky



Spoiler: you're welcome






> These are professional studio headphones. When plugged into a normal stereo, the left and right channel levels will sound uneven. They are meant to be plugged into a professional sound board where the left and right levels can be adjusted. These are not for casual listening with your home stereo.







edit: i should put more details on the scenario to make it more coherent but already sleepy right now


----------



## wormsdriver (Dec 20, 2017)

ruhenheiM said:


> yea i've read that actually, that most of the pink driver from sr series not really as pink as rs series. well... if you want to do it for science, you could rip that mesh little bit at take a peek inside and we could end this speculation once and for all
> 
> maybe this is because of the angle, but your other driver, doesn't look as pink as the other side.i never really have clear sight of the diaphragm but the voice ring, from the pink driver and blackstar they both really have red voice coil.like reddish


Lol. I almost did take off the mesh last year! One of the drivers had the infamous "Grattle" and it wasn't going away! Thanks to a post by (I believe it was John [@ruthieandjohn]) that said something about smacking the driver around, so I tried it and by God it worked! I've been grattle free for months now!
Thanks @ruthieandjohn! Lol


----------



## wormsdriver

ruhenheiM said:


> i came across some listing and then read the description, i can't stop laughing, this is some good crap. and i need to thank that person for gave me inspiration, so i would like to share it to you my fellow gradoheads. please sit back and enjoy the show...
> 
> have you ever consider selling your headphones? you're full of hope to regain some of your hard earned cash from that headphone, you clean it up, prepare the headphone to their absolute best look, you looking for their box, all their accessories, might even the receipt, you took several photos, and then you get this unknown feeling,felling you can't describe,it just coming from the guts, a feeling of epiphany, you just can't help it, you smirk, and put a big smile on your face, you made a right choice, this is it. money!!! and then you prepare the classified thread or auction listing, you put all the details, you upload the photos, and stuff. you're full of hope, you're very optimistic and then you realize maybe you need to take a good listen on it for the last time and then you quickly plug the headphone and you hit play and suddenly the whole world crumbled, your optimistic just vanished into the sky, "what the hell happened!", you screamed. you realized your headphone is defective,it has channel imbalance. you kept screaming,might even throw a few profanities, you angry, you just snap.why!? why this is happen to me??!!! if this somehow happen to you. don't worry, i might get the solution for you, put this lines on your description. you might get lucky
> 
> ...



Lmao, the spoiler made it all worth it!


----------



## ranfan

ruhenheiM said:


> i came across some listing and then read the description, i can't stop laughing, this is some good crap. and i need to thank that person for gave me inspiration, so i would like to share it to you my fellow gradoheads. please sit back and enjoy the show...
> 
> have you ever consider selling your headphones? you're full of hope to regain some of your hard earned cash from that headphone, you clean it up, prepare the headphone to their absolute best look, you looking for their box, all their accessories, might even the receipt, you took several photos, and then you get this unknown feeling,felling you can't describe,it just coming from the guts, a feeling of epiphany, you just can't help it, you smirk, and put a big smile on your face, you made a right choice, this is it. money!!! and then you prepare the classified thread or auction listing, you put all the details, you upload the photos, and stuff. you're full of hope, you're very optimistic and then you realize maybe you need to take a good listen on it for the last time and then you quickly plug the headphone and you hit play and suddenly the whole world crumbled, your optimistic just vanished into the sky, "what the hell happened!", you screamed. you realized your headphone is defective,it has channel imbalance. you kept screaming,might even throw a few profanities, you angry, you just snap.why!? why this is happen to me??!!! if this somehow happen to you. don't worry, i might get the solution for you, put this lines on your description. you might get lucky
> 
> ...


Lol 5/5


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


>




I think i might drool a little bit every time I see the pink vintage RS1 pics of yours


----------



## HeavenNotes

Hello Grado fans.  I have noted that some of my L original Grado pads quality is really, but really bad.  II is crumbling  and my ears are full of foam.  I can not understand why some are fine and others  shows really low quality.  I tried to wash them but it did not  work.  Any of you have had a similar experience like me.  Thanks.


----------



## joseph69

Nope.
All of mine are still sporting their original pads.
My 325is pads are +/-5 yrs old, and are still fine.


----------



## jaywillin

i personally haven't had any trouble with pads crumbling, but i have heard that it happens 
and speaking of pads, my grado G cushes arrived today for my ps500, way, way better than the two pair of chinese knockoffs are  , it's the sound i remember


----------



## HeavenNotes

joseph69 said:


> Nope.
> All of mine are still sporting their original pads.
> My 325is pads are +/-5 yrs old, and are still fine.





jaywillin said:


> i personally haven't had any trouble with pads crumbling, but i have heard that it happens
> and speaking of pads, my grado G cushes arrived today for my ps500, way, way better than the two pair of chinese knockoffs are  , it's the sound i remember



Thank you for sharing your experience.  It could be a problem with one of their suppliers because I ordered it direct from Grado store.


----------



## ruhenheiM

HeavenNotes said:


> Hello Grado fans.  I have noted that some of my L original Grado pads quality is really, but really bad.  II is crumbling  and my ears are full of foam.  I can not understand why some are fine and others  shows really low quality.  I tried to wash them but it did not  work.  Any of you have had a similar experience like me.  Thanks.



from my experience with grado +/- 10years. i've only experience this once, with flat pad, but that only happen after 5 years exclusively wearing it everyday. the other pads like g-pad i've been using it for the last 3 years, l-pad 4 years rarely used, and the s-pad from my original sr60 right from the start i started this journey,all still in great condition, no crumbling whatsoever, well maybe my g-pad somehow the shape changed a little bit, none of my pads ever being washed, except the flat pad, i washed it after 4 years using it and it start deteriorating after that. that's probably my reason i don't want to wash grado pad ever again


----------



## ruhenheiM




----------



## DavidA

HeavenNotes said:


> Hello Grado fans.  I have noted that some of my L original Grado pads quality is really, but really bad.  II is crumbling  and my ears are full of foam.  I can not understand why some are fine and others  shows really low quality.  I tried to wash them but it did not  work.  Any of you have had a similar experience like me.  Thanks.


Most of my Grado L-pads start to fall apart after 2 years and washing them once every few months seems to help them last a little longer.


----------



## richie60

I currently run my ps500e or sr325i from a modified Little Dot 1+ and they sound great.  Been thinking about an amp upgrade lately but don't want to stretch to the cost of a Mad Ear HD+ amp.  I also built the BH Crack which I use for my DT880 600ohm phones but am now considering building the BH S.E.X. amp primarily for my Grados.

A bit more affordable than the Mad Ear.  Has anyone ever done a comparison between these amps?  Would the S.E.X. amp sound better than the Little Dot?  Hard to think that I could improve on a already great sounding amp but I do like the diy route and looks of the Bottlehead stuff.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Dec 25, 2017)

richie60 said:


> I currently run my ps500e or sr325i from a modified Little Dot 1+ and they sound great.  Been thinking about an amp upgrade lately but don't want to stretch to the cost of a Mad Ear HD+ amp.  I also built the BH Crack which I use for my DT880 600ohm phones but am now considering building the BH S.E.X. amp primarily for my Grados.
> 
> A bit more affordable than the Mad Ear.  Has anyone ever done a comparison between these amps?  Would the S.E.X. amp sound better than the Little Dot?  Hard to think that I could improve on a already great sounding amp but I do like the diy route and looks of the Bottlehead stuff.



does the amp has to be tube amp? and if you don't mind the diy, i don't know how it sound especially for grado but ecp has one of the best amp design out there and this one still in the affordable price range

http://diyforums.org/Torpedo/TORPEDOoverview.php


----------



## richie60

ruhenheiM said:


> does the amp has to be tube amp? and if you don't mind the diy, i don't know how it sound especially for grado but ecp has one of the best amp design out there and this one still in the affordable price range
> 
> http://diyforums.org/Torpedo/TORPEDOoverview.php



Thanks for the suggestion.  I was aware of the Torpedo amp but am specifically interested in the Bottlehead amp.  I am leaning towards tube amps rather than SS, just my personal preference.


----------



## jaywillin

i spent time last night with the 125e, with L-cushes on them, very, very nice, oh, i wonder how the tape mod would sound ? that'll be worth a try i believe


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Of ALL my Grados, from the unassuming iGrado portables through the RS1 former flagship, on beyond my favorite GS1000i and all the way to the innovative PS2000e, it is the SR125e that is the favorite of my wife Ruthie.  Since she loves the comfort of its flat pads, she has not gone to other ones.   She has a more discriminating ear than I do, and she can distinguish one headphone from another better in blind tests, so she knows her stuff!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

You know I don't think I've ever tried the GS1000. Now I really want to.


----------



## jaywillin

SomeGuyDude said:


> You know I don't think I've ever tried the GS1000. Now I really want to.




LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOve the gs1000, almost more than the ps1000


----------



## SomeGuyDude

jaywillin said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOve the gs1000, almost more than the ps1000



So far the GH1 is my favorite Grado because it's got some good warmth to it. If the GS1000 follows suit I fear I may have to buy a pair.


----------



## jaywillin

SomeGuyDude said:


> So far the GH1 is my favorite Grado because it's got some good warmth to it. If the GS1000 follows suit I fear I may have to buy a pair.




i just bought joedoe's gh2, i should have it sometime this week, can't wait


----------



## GreenBow

I found a £1.5 million amplifer to look at. I wonder if has a headphone socket, for our Grados, haha.

https://www.whathifi.com/news/introducing-eu15m-15-tonne-160kw-amplifier


----------



## DaemonSire

By looking at the headphone, how can you tell if it is a GS1000 or GS1000i?  Since neither have the "i" on the headphone itself, what other differences can you see?


----------



## joseph69 (Dec 26, 2017)

I believe the GS1K has a 4 conductor cable, whereas the (i) has an 8 conductor cable.
So the gauge of the cable should be able to let you know. Otherwise the headphones themselves aesthetically are the same.


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Dec 26, 2017)

There are five differences (I have been making a study on this, so you hit me at a good time):

1)  GS1000 have square rods suspending each earpiece, the GS1000i's are round.
2)  GS1000 finish is not shiny, is variegated like natural (not stained/finished) wood, and has a bit of an orange tint to it (like the current GS1000e and GS2000e);
3)   GS1000 has a 4 conductor cable; GS1000i has an 8 conductor cable;
4)  GS1000 sound has larger soundstage than GS1000i (according to reports by head-fi-er @stacker)
5)  GS1000i has more treble detail and is more euphonic than GS1000 (according to head-fi-er @majkel)

@majkel also states that in comparative listening, the GS1000 is less different from the GS1000i than the natural product variations among different GS1000i's.


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> There are five differences (I have been making a study on this, so you hit me at a good time):
> 
> 1) * GS1000 have square rods *suspending each earpiece, the GS1000i's are round.
> 2)  GS1000 finish is not shiny, is variegated like natural (not stained/finished) wood, and has a bit of an orange tint to it (like the current GS1000e and GS2000e);
> ...



I think some of the original gs1000's had round rods, at leat mine did , maybe a later production model ?


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Dec 26, 2017)

Round rods on some GS1000s could easily be... the statement was made by someone who actually had one (I don't) that they were all square rods.  Guess yours was a rarity!

Anyone know of a GS1000 for sale (not the GS1000i)?


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> Round rods on some GS1000s could easily be... the statement was made by someone who actually had one (I don't) that they were all square rods.  Guess yours was a rarity!
> 
> Anyone know of a GS1000 for sale (not the GS1000i)?



or i could be mistaken, i've been known to be wrong before


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> or i could be mistaken, i've been known to be wrong before


Me too.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Me too.



whew, i thought i was the only one !!  LOL


----------



## ruhenheiM

how about the drivers? do they have different appearance? we know grado pretty much put whatever available around at that time. do gs1000 and gs1000i have same amount of punch holes? i'm guessing the boxes probably already differentiate from each others


----------



## joseph69

I've edited my post saying that the GS1K/i are aesthetically the same being the finish is different according to @ruthieandjohn.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> I've edited my post saying that the GS1K/i are aesthetically the same being the finish is different according to @ruthieandjohn.


i knew about the cable, the square rod, and different wood color. but it still didn't make it 100% sure which are which. maybe if someone have gs1000 and gs1000i, we could take a look at the drivers closely who knew they have few differences visually or perhaps the serial number pattern. do you guys knew how serial numbers on grado works? or is it just random?

my ps1000e sn is 4533-8-14. i'm guessing 8-14 indicated mm/yy


----------



## joseph69

I remember @stacker45 had the GS1K but I think he sold them. 
I also have no idea how Grado configures their serial #s


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Dec 28, 2017)

*The Grado PS2000e, GS2000e, GS1000i, PS1000:  A Tale Of Balanced and Single Ended
*
I now have had my Grado GS2000e (balanced configuration) and PS2000e (also balanced) for almost three weeks, and so I thought I would share some experiences with them.  To summarize the main points up front:

*  In single ended use, the GS1000i outperforms the other three headphones on my 10-point listening tests (transparency, sound stage,...);
*  Using either the GS2000e or the PS2000e in balanced configuration improves their performance, with the improvement in the GS2000e from balanced use being VERY significant;
*  The GS2000e, as a lightweight headphone suited for on-the-go listening, is significantly better in balanced mode than any other headphone I have walked around with;
*  The PS2000e, in balanced mode, provides the highest level of excitement (head nodding, breathlessness, however you choose to measure it) of the four headphones.

BACKGROUND

After having the privilege of testing and comparing both the GS2000e and the PS2000e for a week each to my other headphones (and writing a review of each), I just KNEW that I had to have both of them.  I bought them, new, from  my local Grado dealer, placing the order on the Saturday after Thanksgiving in recognition of "Small Business Saturday."  Since my tests with the GS2000e during that review period had indicated that using them in balanced configuration produced an improvement, I ordered both in balanced configuration, resigning myself to the use of XLR-to-6.3mm adapter cords (and a second 6.3mm to 3.5mm adapter cord after that for sources with mini jacks).

Since the GS2000e is so light, I immediately began using it for the 20 min twice-a-day dog walks that I take.  I quickly notices that its sound was significantly better than any other portable headphone I had taken these walks with.    For these walks, I used the Lotoo PAW 5000 player, as recommended by Grado Labs for their headphones, which has a balanced output, and a special 2.5mm-to XLR adapter, found on eBay, to let this source drive my GS2000e's.



*Portable walk-about setup includes GS2000e, Lotoo PAW 5000, and 2.5mm-to-XLR converter.*

I quickly realized that the sound of the GS2000e, heard amidst the noise of outside suburbs, was better than any I had ever heard on my walks.  It was more spacious, more detailed, and had better resolution of instrument positions.  Overall, it was just more exciting.

Why?

INITIAL EXPERIMENTS

Since I have developed and used a regimen of systematic testing to compare headphones (10 acoustic features used to rank order three headphones at a time into 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place, then compute an overall ranking, described *here*), I decided to subject my new headphones to these tests.  I also added my all-time favorite Grados, the GS1000i (which had bested all of my other Grados in earlier tests, reported in the links in my signature line), and the Grado PS1000, which was the only headphone that had bested the GS2000e.  I performed these tests with the Joseph Grado HPA-1 amplifier (single ended).


*From top left, the Grado GS1000i, PS2000e, GS2000e, and PS1000, with their respective cables (balanced or single ended) positioned within the headband.*

Here are the results... higher scores are better (e.g., 1st place in a three-way comparison on a line in the table earns 4 points and a purple, then blue, red, and yellow as 4th place).




*Grado PS1000 outperforms the newer GS2000e and PS2000e in single-ended tests with Joseph Grado HPA-1 amp.*

The table shows that the highest overall score (28) goes to the PS1000, meaning that it had outscored the other headphones.  In fact, my favorite GS1000i also outscored my two new acquisitions!  And the lowest scoring headphone was that GS2000e that had been elevating the sound quality of my walks to a level never before achieved!

Lowest score? Yet most fun?  Could my tests be...(perish the thought!) irrelevant?

Well, numeric scores aren't everything, are they?  I had devised a "listening excitement" test (*here*) during my review time with the PS2000e, using several pieces that I found to be particularly well recorded and exciting, so I compared these four headphones on some of these pieces, noting my impressions of relative levels of excitement and reasons for them.




*In "excitement" listening tests (all single ended), the GS1000i outshone the other 3 headphones!*

What is going on???

BALANCED VS. SINGLE ENDED LISTENING

Beside the Lotoo PAW 5000 (and Sony PHA-3) portable sources, the only desk-top size balanced amps I have are the HiFiMAN EF-6 and the  Sennheiser HDVD800.  Both are optimized for their own headphones (the HE-6 and the HD800, respectively) and both have an output impedance that is really too high for the Grado's 32 ohm input impedance (20 ohms for the EF-6; 43 ohms for the HDVD800), but that is what I had to work with!

I began with the GS2000e, performing the 10-feature three-way comparison with GS2000e (balanced), GS2000e (single ended), and GS1000i (single ended, included because it was the antecedent to the GS2000e and was one of my favorites).




*GS2000e in balanced mode outscores both the single-ended GS2000e and the (single-ended) GS1000i.
*
Clearly, the GS2000e in balanced mode moved to the top of the pack, ahead of both the single-ended GS2000e and the long-time favorite GS1000i in single ended mode.

How about the same experiment with the PS2000e?  Does using the PS2000e in balanced mode drive it from the bottom to the top of the pack?




*Single-ended PS1000 has overall score that is higher, though not significantly so, than the balanced PS2000e.
*
Nope!  The PS1000 still outscores the PS2000e in balanced mode on these tests, though the balanced PS2000e is an improvement over the single-ended PS2000e.  However, the score difference is only 2 between the PS1000 and the PS2000e, while differences of 3 or more are significant.

So let us compare the two leaders of the above two comparisons, the PS1000 (single ended) vs. the GS2000e (balanced):




*GS2000e in balanced mode outscores the PS1000 single ended headphone.*

We are starting to see why, despite its relatively low ranking in single-ended tests, the GS2000e scores so well on my walks with a balanced source... balanced driving really does make a difference for the GS2000e.  This is why it sounded so great, used in balanced mode on my twice-a-day dog walks!

Finally, let us perform a direct comparison of the PS2000e in balanced mode with the GS2000e in balanced mode:




*Balanced PS2000e and GS2000e score overall the same, though each has its own strengths.
*
The two balanced premium Grados scored the same overall.  The PS2000e excelled in sound stage, subbass, and untangling a complex chord, while the GS2000e shone at transparency and treble detail features.

Likewise, we can revisit the "excitement" factor for just the two balanced Grado headphones:




*In "excitement," the PS2000e excels over the GS2000e, having a clearer bass, better sound imaging, and more spacious sound stage.
*
CONCLUSION

In conclusion, I absolutely revere both the GS2000e and the PS2000e, the first for bringing my on-the-go listening to a new higher level, and the second for being the most exciting-to-listen-to headphone I have ever heard.

I am planning to purchase the balanced amp recommended by Grado Labs for these headphones, which is the Schiit Mjolner 2,  using it to replace my Schiit Lyr 2 (also recommended by Grado) and upgrading my Bifrost Multibit DAC to the Gungir multibit ("Gumby").


----------



## jaywillin

Wow, what a write up, you're so thorough, 
I basically just say "it's got soul " or it doesn't, lol
Oh, the gs1000i does have soul !


----------



## trellus

jaywillin said:


> Wow, what a write up, you're so thorough,
> I basically just say "it's got soul " or it doesn't, lol
> Oh, the gs1000i does have soul !



That's why I wrote at @ruthieandjohn in an earlier post that Grado _really_ should be sending him at least one free flagship-level headphone.  Heck, they really ought to send him a review unit every time they make a new headphone because he does such a ridiculously thorough job of evaluating them very systematically.  

As I recall, @ruthieandjohn responded by showing a pic of the "headphone" Grado sent him... nice pin, John, lol, but really, they ought to send you the real deal.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Dec 28, 2017)

trellus said:


> That's why I wrote at @ruthieandjohn in an earlier post that Grado _really_ should be sending him at least one free flagship-level headphone.  Heck, they really ought to send him a review unit every time they make a new headphone because he does such a ridiculously thorough job of evaluating them very systematically.
> 
> As I recall, @ruthieandjohn responded by showing a pic of the "headphone" Grado sent him... nice pin, John, lol, but really, they ought to send you the real deal.



flagship wouldn't be that special though, a pin at least have some personal meaning. but they should offer some personal engraving just for @ruthieandjohn though. a one off special to any headphone he choose, that would be a very special present


----------



## ruhenheiM

anybody?


----------



## wormsdriver (Dec 28, 2017)

@ruthieandjohn you need one of these for 3.5mm use!


----------



## wormsdriver (Dec 28, 2017)

ruhenheiM said:


> anybody?


All I have is this pair of knock off ps-1


----------



## ruhenheiM

lol what grado headphone did you use for the gimbals ? those square rods are not cheap!


----------



## wormsdriver

older Rs1's!


----------



## ruhenheiM

wormsdriver said:


> older Rs1's!


HARDCORE


----------



## joseph69

@ruhenheiM 
Where is the listing for the PS-1?
Thanks!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

These ratings are killing me.

I can snag a pair of GH1s for not much, but the GS1000...


----------



## ruhenheiM

SomeGuyDude said:


> These ratings are killing me.
> 
> I can snag a pair of GH1s for not much, but the GS1000...



i just checked your profile,your music preferences are Metal (all kinds), rock (all kinds), hip-hop, Americana, folk. you might want to demo the gs1000 first. i never tried gs1000 but gs1000i from my experience, to me also based on memory is not a great headphone for rock and metal. but for jazz and small instrumental ensemble, it's pretty good headphone actually


----------



## SomeGuyDude

ruhenheiM said:


> i just checked your profile,your music preferences are Metal (all kinds), rock (all kinds), hip-hop, Americana, folk. you might want to demo the gs1000 first. i never tried gs1000 but gs1000i from my experience, to me also based on memory is not a great headphone for rock and metal. but for jazz and small instrumental ensemble, it's pretty good headphone actually



Thanks for the heads up. I was impressed as hell with the warmth of the GH1 which led me to think the GS1000 might be better. Then again, those reviews up there about the PS2K are also pretty intense.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Dec 28, 2017)

SomeGuyDude said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I was impressed as hell with the warmth of the GH1 which led me to think the GS1000 might be better. Then again, those reviews up there about the PS2K are also pretty intense.



in term of clarity, it is better but other aspect more like a personal preference in my opinion, some song i prefer gh1 some i prefer gs1000 but this is just based on memory and not head to head comparison anyway so please don't took it as credible impression  aahhhhh i could only imagine how ps2ke sound, the ps1ke sounds crazy good for rock and metal, i haven't heard ps1k but if it's sound just like what i have read about them it should also sound amazing with rock and metal

edit: about the warmth, the recent grado i think sound warmer than the previous generation, so if you're not into bright, treble whatever, you probably not going to dig the older grados


----------



## HungryPanda

The gh1 is a star in the Grado line up deviates from the norm. Love mine to bits


----------



## SomeGuyDude

ruhenheiM said:


> in term of clarity, it is better but other aspect more like a personal preference in my opinion, some song i prefer gh1 some i prefer gs1000 but this is just based on memory and not head to head comparison anyway so please don't took it as credible impression  aahhhhh i could only imagine how ps2ke sound, the ps1ke sounds crazy good for rock and metal, i haven't heard ps1k but if it's sound just like what i have read about them it should also sound amazing with rock and metal
> 
> edit: about the warmth, the recent grado i think sound warmer than the previous generation, so if you're not into bright, treble whatever, you probably not going to dig the older grados



Yeah that's the thing. I used to have a massive hate-on for Grado because the brightness and treble drove me insane. I thought they all sounded awful except the PS500. Firing up the GH1 was a massive surprise for me. Now I'm hella curious about a lot of their newer and higher-end products.


----------



## ruhenheiM

SomeGuyDude said:


> Yeah that's the thing. I used to have a massive hate-on for Grado because the brightness and treble drove me insane. I thought they all sounded awful except the PS500. Firing up the GH1 was a massive surprise for me. Now I'm hella curious about a lot of their newer and higher-end products.



aahhh i just remembered your previous post, yes yes.you already mentioned it before. mmmm GH series probably suit you more then. i actually haven't heard many of the e- series grado. just sr60e(demo) and ps1000e(own), gh1(demo), i think that's it. sr60e sure does sound warmer than the non i sr60, gh1 was interesting for sure, ps1000e still bright,still have grado sound but it's more balanced at least to my ears


----------



## ruthieandjohn

SomeGuyDude said:


> These ratings are killing me.
> 
> I can snag a pair of GH1s for not much, but the GS1000...


Here's a comparison I did of the GH1 (with the over-ear G cush, not the on-ear L bowl they come with) to the GS1000i (and PS1000):


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Dec 28, 2017)

When I looked back for the above comparison I made of the GH1/G to the GS1000i and PS1000, I went to a table of links of the 60+ 3-way comparisons using my 10-feature method I have used over the years.

For what it is worth, here is a collection of links to other headphone 3-way comparisons (I've removed the dozen or so that do not include any Grados in their comparisons... you can find the full table well into the first post link in my signature, "75 headphones compared..."):

Grado PS500 / Stax SR-5 / Klipsch S4i
Grado PS500 / HiFiMAN HE-500 / Shure SE535
Sennheiser HD 800 / Grado PS1000 / Grado RS1i
Grado PS1000 / Grado HP1000 / Grado GS1000e
Grado PS1000 / Grado PS500 with G CUSH / Grado PS500 with stock L bowl
Grado PS500 / Grado SR325e / Grado SR225i
Grado SR225i / Grado SR125 / Grado SR80i
Grado SR80i / Grado SR60 / Grado iGrado
Grado RS1 / Grado RS1i / Grado RS2i
Sony PHA-1 / CEntrance HiFi M8 / Senn HDVD 800
Grado HPA1 / Grado RA1 / JDS Labs CMOY BB 2.03
HiFiMAN HE1000 / Sennheiser HD 800 / Gradp PS1000 (added June 10, 2015 - not included in summary charts above)
Joseph Grado HPA1 / Sennheiser HDVD 800 / CEntrance HiFi M8 (on HE1000) (added June 10, 2015)
Joseph Grado HPA1 / HiFiMAN EF-5 / HiFiMAN EF-6 (on HE1000) (on HE1000) (added June 10, 2015)
Grado SR325i / Grado SR325is / Grado SR325e (added May 1, 2016)
Grado SR325i / Alessandro MS-2 / Grado PS500 (added May 18, 2016)
Grado GH1 / Grado Bushmills X / Grado RS1i (added May 1, 2016)
Grado GH1 / Grado GH1 with G Cush / Grado RS2e (added May 1, 2016)
Grado SR80e / Grado SR125e / Grado SR125 (added May 1, 2016)
Grado HF-1 / Grado SR125 / Grado PS500 (added May 1, 2016)
Grado PS1000 / GradoPS1000e / Grado GH-1 (added May 1, 2016)
Joseph Grado HPA1 /Stockholm MHDT (added May 1, 2016)
Grado RS2 vs. Grado RS2i vs Grado RS2e (added May 1, 2016)
Grado RS1 (buttoned) vs. Grado RS 2 (buttoned) (added May 1, 2016)
Grado GH1 w G Cush / Grado GS1000e (w > 250 hrs use) / Joseph Grado HP1000 (added May 1, 2016)
Grado GS1000i / Grado RS2e / Grado GS1000e (added May 1, 2016)
Grado GS1000e / SR 325 / SR325e
HiFIMAN HE-6 / HiFiMAN HE1000 / Grado GS1000i (added May 26, 2016)
Grado PS1000 / Grado GS1000i / Grado GH1/G (added May 29, 2016)
Grado RS1e / Grado Rs2e / Grado GS1000i (added Dec. 8, 2016)
Grado RS1e / Grado RS1i / Grado GS1000i (added Dec. 8, 2016)
Grado RS1e / Grado HP1000 / Grado SR325i (added Dec. 8, 2016)
Grado GS2000e / Grado GS1000i / Grado PS1000e (added Dec. 8, 2016)
Grado GS2000e / Grado GS1000e / Grado GH1/G (added Dec. 8, 2016
Grado GS2000e / Grado PS1000 / Grado RS2e (added Dec. 8, 2016)
Grado GS2000e / Sennheiser HD800 / HiFiMAN HE1000 (added Dec. 8, 2016)
Schiit Lyr 2 / Lotoo PAW Gold / Joseph Grado HPA1 all with Grado GS2000e (added Dec. 8, 2016)
 Hugo 1 / Hugo 2 / iPod Touch 6 (added July 24, 3017)
 Hugo 2 / Lotoo PAW Gold / Schiit Bimby (added July 24, 2017)
Grado PS2000e / Grado PS1000e / Grado PS1000 (added September 27, 2017)
Grado PS2000e / HiFiMAN HE1000 / Sennheiser HD800 (added September 27, 2017)
Grado PS2000e / Grado GS1000i / Grado RS2e (added September 27, 2017)


----------



## SomeGuyDude

ruthieandjohn said:


> Here's a comparison I did of the GH1 (with the over-ear G cush, not the on-ear L bowl they come with) to the GS1000i (and PS1000):



I do love your ratings (and this does tell me the GH1 is my winner), but can I say that your way of doing it confuses me? Seeing a score of 1 with what looks like gold keeps making me think the PS1000 is the winner.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Dec 28, 2017)

SomeGuyDude said:


> I do love your ratings (and this does tell me the GH1 is my winner), but can I say that your way of doing it confuses me? Seeing a score of 1 with what looks like gold keeps making me think the PS1000 is the winner.


in fairness it's based on personal preference/listening/experience. in this case it's @ruthieandjohn, so score 1 for him, for you maybe not. but his rating at least give you some idea what you could expect or have some idea what headphone might suit you, because not everyone have opportunity to do comparison to all model of grado headphones head to head in the same time, especially the comparison being done on his system in his house so at least it have some validity other than just some impression on a show or stores. or even worse... like me, based on memory


----------



## SomeGuyDude

ruhenheiM said:


> in fairness it's based on personal preference/listening/experience. in this case it's @ruthieandjohn, so score 1 for him, for you maybe not. but his rating at least give you some idea what you could expect or have some idea what headphone might suit you, because not everyone have opportunity to do comparison to all model of grado headphones head to head in the same time, especially the comparison being done on his system in his house so at least it have some validity other than just some impression on a show or stores. or even worse... like me, based on memory



I don't think you actually read my post. XD


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Dec 28, 2017)

SomeGuyDude said:


> I do love your ratings (and this does tell me the GH1 is my winner), but can I say that your way of doing it confuses me? Seeing a score of 1 with what looks like gold keeps making me think the PS1000 is the winner.


I indeed do give first place, where one usually thinks of a "1," three points and third place 1 point... only because I want the best headphone to score the highest not lowest.  But it can be confusing, I agree!

My scores are ordinal, not absolute, meaning, the number indicates which place (first, second, or third) the headphone scored on a particular feature as compared with the other two headphones.  Another way to score would be an absolute score (3 = "This is one of the best soundstages I have EVER heard").

I use the ordinal method because I think it is more robust... if I (or anyone) repeat(s) the test later, the ranking (GS1000i has more soundstage than GH1/G) will be more likely to be the same as before, giving more reproducible results.  The disadvantage of the ordinal method is as you say... how can one's dearly beloved PS1000, at 18 points when compared to the GS1000i and GH1/G, score so relatively low... why, that is the same score as I gave the Grado SR325 when comparing it to the GS100e and the SR325i... doesn't that mean that the SR325 has the same sound quality as the PS1000?

In a word... no, not any more than the first place winner of a lineup of three versions of Beats headphones is on a par with the first place winner in a lineup of three Grado headphones... it only indicates which order among the three the headphone placed, and changes when the other two headphones to which it is being compared changes.  The ordinal method tends to overemphasize small differences (and de-emphasize large differences!)

Hope this helps!


----------



## jaywillin

Just checked tracking, I'll be in possession of joedoes's gh2's a little later this afternoon !!


----------



## ruhenheiM (Dec 28, 2017)

SomeGuyDude said:


> I don't think you actually read my post. XD


hahaha sorry. i was too gullible to reply some wise ass post. now that i've read your post again. sorry. my bad



jaywillin said:


> Just checked tracking, I'll be in possession of joedoes's gh2's a little later this afternoon !!



3 grados in one month? you really need help


----------



## jaywillin

ruhenheiM said:


> hahaha sorry. i was too gullible to reply some wise ass post. now that i've read your post again. sorry. my bad
> 
> 
> 
> 3 grados in one month? you really need help



when i relapse, i go all in !!


----------



## ruhenheiM

jaywillin said:


> when i relapse, i go all in !!



walk the walk bitch

https://www.easyauctionjapan.com/productdetail.php?productId=v532527818


----------



## HungryPanda

Even though I treasure the GH1 my favourite Grado is the original 325, Pure bliss


----------



## SomeGuyDude

How we ampin' these, BTW?


----------



## HungryPanda

At my desk I use Fostex HPA4-BL and at work daps into ifi dsd black label


----------



## ruthieandjohn

SomeGuyDude said:


> How we ampin' these, BTW?


For desktop use, I use the Schiit Lyr 2, the Joseph Grado HPA1 vintage amp, or the Grado RA1 amp.  I am purchasing the Schiit Mjolnir 2, recommended by Grado for their balanced headphones, though I won't have it for a month or so (backorder).

For portable use, I use the Lotoo PAW Gold (recommended by Grado), the Lotoo PAW 5000 (also recommended by Grado, and having a balanced output), the Chord Hugo, the Sony PHA-3 (not so good, because its output impedance, at 10 ohms, is really too high for 32-ohm-Grados), or the Oppo HA-2SE (wonderful) to run from an iPhone.

Hope this helps!


----------



## HungryPanda

I forgot to mention I purchased a Lotoo Paw 5000 MKII recently, fabulous little thing


----------



## ruhenheiM

SomeGuyDude said:


> How we ampin' these, BTW?



since it's low impedance, it's basically just need current. m3 should be enough for se, if you're into balance then i don't know, i only have experience with beta22

myself i'm using ck2III, for grado sometimes it has noise but still tolerable for me, probably not really a perfect match for grado so maybe just stick to m3 or dynalo. that should be enough


----------



## jaywillin

in my experience, the ps1000 sounds best with a good solid state amp, the bryston bha-1, and the burson soloist being nice, but my favorite is actually the gustard h10
outside of the ps1000, i say tubes, with the mad ear + being my favorite, 
other than the ps1000, grado's seem to be pretty agreeable most most quality amps


----------



## trellus

HungryPanda said:


> I forgot to mention I purchased a Lotoo Paw 5000 MKII recently, fabulous little thing



It can't be a coincidence that I happened to be looking at that earlier this morning before I read this post... the universe must be commanding me to buy it!


----------



## ruhenheiM

trellus said:


> It can't be a coincidence that I happened to be looking at that earlier this morning before I read this post... the universe must be commanding me to buy it!


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> when i relapse, i go all in !!




Ha ha.


----------



## gregorya

This is one of the only places online where people talk about 3-way comparisons with passion and are actually discussing headphones...


----------



## Jazmanaut

ruthieandjohn said:


> *The Grado PS2000e, GS2000e, GS1000i, PS1000:  A Tale Of Balanced and Single Ended
> *
> I now have had my Grado GS2000e (balanced configuration) and PS2000e (also balanced) for almost three weeks, and so I thought I would share some experiences with them.  To summarize the main points up front:
> 
> ...


Did you do level matching between balanced and SE? Im asking because balancing makes signal louder, and even +0.5dB change in volume, makes everything sound "more open" and "punchier".


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> Just checked tracking, I'll be in possession of joedoes's gh2's a little later this afternoon !!


Congratulations.
Looking forward to hearing your impressions.



HungryPanda said:


> Even though I treasure the GH1 my favourite Grado is the original 325, Pure bliss


I love my 325is for it's raw life like sound and will never part with them.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Yes indeed, I do level matching between balanced and single ended.  In fact, it was due to the fact that there was no level difference on my CEntrance HiFiM8 that I discovered that the HiFiM8 does not perform true balanced amplification... it just has the right XLR plug to drive a balanced headphone that uses the XLR plug.  Since there was no difference between volume or sound quality with the CEntrance HiFiM8, I stopped using it in my earlier tests.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations.
> Looking forward to hearing your impressions.
> 
> I love my 325is for it's raw life like sound and will never part with them.



Detail is crazy good with this headphone at low volume level.


----------



## Uri Cohen

If you guys want a good price for the GH2, I am selling one.  After using the GS2000e for awhile, I really prefer it over the GH2.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Detail is crazy good with this headphone at low volume level.


Yes! I just also love how I feel like I'm right there with the performers!



Uri Cohen said:


> If you guys want a good price for the GH2, I am selling one.  After using the GS2000e for awhile, I really prefer it over the GH2.


Just sold my GH2 not long ago myself.


----------



## Uri Cohen

joseph69 said:


> Just sold my GH2 not long ago myself.



I saw that.  I think $500 is fine for mine with shipping and fee.  I just want to sell them quickly enough, lol.


----------



## Lavakugel

Is GS2000e much heavier than GH2 or are they about the same?


----------



## wormsdriver

Lavakugel said:


> Is GS2000e much heavier than GH2 or are they about the same?


They feel about the same as the gh-1 with g-cush AFAIR.


----------



## Lavakugel

On photos GS2000e looks bigger. If the comfort is the same GS2000e seems the real deal.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Lavakugel said:


> On photos GS2000e looks bigger. If the comfort is the same GS2000e seems the real deal.



i haven't try gs2000e but i assume form factor pretty much the same as gs1000i. gs1000i is one of the most comfortable headphone on earth


----------



## Lavakugel

Just passed 300h on my GH1 with Sony WM1a. A really superb sounding combo!!!


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Dec 30, 2017)

I was asked, "do Grado headphone prices reflect their cost, or reflect market conditions," so I ended up with a rather long winded response of my opinion (not fact) that I post here:

The question about price vs. sound quality caused me to plot the results of my post "Huge Comparison of (almost) All..." in my signature line.  I used the sound quality from that post vs. the retail price of each headphone, adjusting the1991-vintage HP1000 for inflation.

Here is the table:



Here is the plot, with "Overall" as the percent on the horizontal axis and the price vertically.  I have labelled a few of the headphones, but any can be figured out by checking position vs. the table.



Some of the most expensive headphones (PS1000) are only middling in score, while a lower-priced headphone (RS2e) is the top scorer and quite a deal.

Is it cost to produce, or is it what the market will bear, that determine these prices?

I think it is both, but more cost than market.

For example, the PS1000 series uses wood inside metal, heavy large metal cups, a 12-conductor cord, and a substantial headband, making them more expensive to produce than the lower cost SR325i, for example (at 62%, $300).  So there is an element of cost.

But there is no particular reason to think that the PS2000e just released (and not included in this data) would be 58% more expensive to produce than the PS1000 (price of the PS2000e, at $2,695, is 58% more than that of the PS1000 at $1,695).  They do use a more massive headband structure, they substitute maple for mahogany as the wood inside the metal, and they use a different hole pattern, and likely different internal structure, for their cups, but those don't seem to be large contributors to increased cost.  Hence, I think there is some "what the market will bear."

"What the market will bear" is influenced by sound.  Folk will pay more for a superb sounding headphone than for one that sounds merely great.  The PS2000e to my mind is the Most Exciting of the Grados in sound, as indicated in my post of a few days ago in the Grado Fan Club thread.  Hence, it is not unreasonable to charge more for something that sounds better, even if it does not cost more to make.​


----------



## ruhenheiM

justifying price would be never ending conversation. it's always comes down to the buyer if it's worth or not, eventually they're going to dictate the value. that's how free market works

for the cost itself, i could only speculate but since we knew grado only manufactured the plastic parts. the wood,metal,drivers,cable, they have their own suppliers. so there is a chance price fixing might happen and the headphones assembled by hand, and grado have pretty small employee( i assume they're not contractor), i'm guessing mass produce won't be ideal. that two factors alone could add cost pretty significant. also the only parts they could share to their headphones pretty much just the plastic parts, if they don't know how well their products going to sell, big orders to their suppliers would be pretty much gambling, higher cost seems more likely.  and from distribution, there is always dealer cut... that's another cost. add their profit margin. that's the price people have to pay.

i really think their problem is their low end models and their sound signature, the prestige series really sound great at much affordable price. and most of the time the higher models just incremental improvement, sometimes little bit different tuning but they still sharing those sound signature nonetheless. it really give impression their higher models are overprice, especially with those packaging. i'm not gonna lie i think ps1000e at their msrp is overprice but in that price point, i prefer ps1000e sound to other headphones


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> justifying price would be never ending conversation. it's always comes down to the buyer if it's worth or not, eventually they're going to dictate the value.


I agree 100%.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

It's also worth saying that "price" and "value" aren't necessarily the same. I could agree that product X is justified to cost $3000 but still not buy it even if I had the money.


----------



## ruhenheiM

SomeGuyDude said:


> It's also worth saying that "price" and "value" aren't necessarily the same. I could agree that product X is justified to cost $3000 but still not buy it even if I had the money.


yes, that's why i said value.buyer could only determine price they want to pay hence the value part. no matter how hard we insist the price for a product if the seller doesn't want to sell in that price for whatever reason, then it's not going to happen


----------



## ranfan (Dec 31, 2017)

I think since it's heavily related to music, which is an art form, these headphone prices are somewhat a reflection of the artistic value they bring. And since art is subjective, and sentimental/personal, I think it is human emotion influencing behaviour justifying these illogical expenses. This is a hobby after all, and I'm a fan.  You can't price fun IMO.


----------



## gregorya

Happy New Year to all of you and your families and friends. 

Wishing happiness and health for 2018. 

And may your headphone dreams come true...


----------



## ranfan

Happy holidays!  May yours as well.



gregorya said:


> Happy New Year to all of you and your families and friends.
> 
> Wishing happiness and health for 2018.
> 
> And may your headphone dreams come true...


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Happy new year guys!


----------



## joseph69

Happy & a Healthy New Year to everyone!


----------



## HungryPanda

Happy New Year Joseph and everyone else of course


----------



## ruhenheiM

happy new year guys!


----------



## whirlwind

Happy New Year to all of you "Gradoheads"


----------



## SomeGuyDude

You're all horrible, horrible people.

Because I fear I may be joining your ranks soon.


----------



## Thrill Killer (Jan 1, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I just got my first pair of Grados. As I just built my first HP Set-Up. I got a pair of SR325e's. I didn't even plan on getting them. I wanted to get a pair of "Starter" Grados. As a friend uses some SR125e's at work with his Samsung phone. So I tried some 125's at a local shop. I liked them paired with my iTouch 5th gen, ALAC. Since my budget was $200i'sh tops. I also tried the 225e. That was a definite improvement. So I told the sales guy "I'll take these". Then he says to try out the 325's based on what he asked me about. He asked what was I looking for a Grado to do for me. What my personal Sound Sig is. What I listen for in my music. What was in current rotation on my itouch and pc. And what's my equipment and how do I use it, etc. So, I tried them...WOW... they were exactly as he said they would be. I listened to my personal reference tracks. Then I sat there thinking about how the next few weeks are gonna be filled with lots of Ramen and Mac-n-Cheese. I PTT on them!  Budget BE DAMNED!!

So now I would like to change the cables out. As they are Power Tool thick and Heavy. Where can I get high quality SMC and Female 2.5mm connectors. As I don't know which type will connected the the cable out on the phones themselves. I'll need to make a few sets. One for my iTouch. The other for my amp, then for my preamp. 3.5mm, 1/4" and Balanced. Any recs for connector and cable/wire brands will be appreciated.

Shout Out to Bill at Tune Hi-Fi here in Seattle.


My HP Set-Up(for now)

MacBook Pro w/ 3.5mm Digi Out
DAC: Schiit BIFROST
Amp: Schiit Valhalla 2
Phones: Audio-Technica ATH-M50x, Senn HD6XX, and my Grados!


----------



## Gnomeplay (Jan 1, 2018)

Thrill Killer said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just got my first pair of Grados. As I just built my first HP Set-Up. I got a pair of SR325e's. I didn't even plan on getting them. I wanted to get a pair of "Starter" Grados. As a friend uses some SR125e's at work with his Samsung phone. So I tried some 125's at a local shop. I liked them paired with my iTouch 5th gen, ALAC. Since my budget was $200i'sh tops. I also tried the 225e. That was a definite improvement. So I told the sales guy "I'll take these". Then he says to try out the 325's based on what he asked me about. He asked what was I looking for a Grado to do for me. What my personal Sound Sig is. What I listen for in my music. What was in current rotation on my itouch and pc. And what's my equipment and how do I use it, etc. So, I tried them...WOW... they were exactly as he said they would be. I listened to my personal reference tracks. Then I sat there thinking about how the next few weeks are gonna be filled with lots of Ramen and Mac-n-Cheese. I PTT on them!  Budget BE DAMNED!!
> 
> ...



I'm glad that you like them. I recently picked up a pair of SR325e for my girlfriend for Christmas and I've found that they don't perform much lower than the RS1, PS500, or GH2, seems more like a difference in tonality rather than quality. How do you like them through the Valhalla?


----------



## DavidA

@Thrill Killer,
SMC jacks: https://vetco.net/products/smc-female-chassis-mount-connector (most expensive but easiest to work with)  You will also need to do some cutting to the inner cup to fit the jack.  You can get the cable side connectors from ebay for a lot cheaper: https://www.ebay.com/itm/10x-SMC-Fe...708258?hash=item5b3d137122:g:sRYAAOxy69JTA5JZ

I like using Mogami 2893 since it has 4 different colored wires, at 26AWG is a good balance between size and weight and if you strip of the plastic/copper shield they are quite flexible and light.
Here's a picture of the SR325 that I modded:


If you want more info go to the Grado Modders thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/post-your-grado-mods.119314/page-545


----------



## Thrill Killer

They sound great. The Val slightly warms the high end as compared to my itouch with the same music. The vocals really stand out. Slightly thicker on the lower end. Definitely more oomph overall. A sound stage is present. Doing a amateur A/B with a Val and itouch is eyeopening. As are the 325's vs my other cans. I only have 10-12 hrs on them. So they have a ways to go.


----------



## Thrill Killer

DavidA said:


> @Thrill Killer,
> SMC jacks: https://vetco.net/products/smc-female-chassis-mount-connector (most expensive but easiest to work with)  You will also need to do some cutting to the inner cup to fit the jack.  You can get the cable side connectors from ebay for a lot cheaper: https://www.ebay.com/itm/10x-SMC-Fe...708258?hash=item5b3d137122:g:sRYAAOxy69JTA5JZ
> 
> I like using Mogami 2893 since it has 4 different colored wires, at 26AWG is a good balance between size and weight and if you strip of the plastic/copper shield they are quite flexible and light.
> ...



@DavidA , Thanks for the links. I will check them out.


----------



## headfry (Jan 2, 2018)

225e recently acquired!

I owned the SR325e’s for close to two years and they did indeed sound sublime to my ears,
unfortunately one of the cups detached from the rod, I repaired with glue and they again broke a
couple months later - due to the buildup of glue from the first repair it’s not an easy re-fix....

So a few weeks ago I bought a lightly used SR225e in like-new condition.

At first, they sounded odd and unbalanced with a noticeable “cardboard” like coloration
in the mids to upper mids - and a tendency to emphasize harshness in the upper mids.
Plus, they were uncomfortable.  I had faith that burn-in and some adjustments would improve them.

What helped:

1.   Reverse cushion mod and avoiding wearing glasses while wearing them (move the
       glasses’ stems/ arms out from behind the ears and up the temple - now quite comfortable
       and can easily wear for hours!)

2.   Even though the seller had used them a bit further burn-in definitely improved sq - the tendency to
      emphasize both upper mids and upper-mid harshness gone!

3.   I found that gently raising the bass and highs a bit through eq improved tonal balance
      to the point they sound much better and more natural!

4.  In addition to the above, there is definitely an acclimatization/ getting used to the sound of these

5.  I also listen at low to medium volumes and believe that Grado’s are voiced to sound best
       at these levels- those that find Grado’s bright, glassy, harsh etc. are likely listening
       at high-ish volumes - Grado’s may not suit listeners who like loud volumes!

I used to wonder why the 225e’s have such polarizing user reviews and why they are not more widely praised in the hifi press the way the 325e’s are - after trying the above steps I feel it more understandable.

I now feel that the 225e’s are just as desirable and musical a Grado as the 325e’s..... both are about equal to me in musical satisfaction (even though initially they can sound quite different).

While the 225e’s sounstage is somewhat small and compacted compared with some, the details of the
performance, recording/ production, instruments, air, etc. all are portrayed effortlessly, and in particular
the energy, emotion, warmth,talent/artistry/personality/ humanity, expression, drive etc. are portrayed just-right to my tastes - (listening
mostly to pop, rock, classic and progressive jazz and some classical).

The 225e’s level of refinement is medium-good - but the balance of all attributes  is near perfect, always allowing
the artist’s intent, expression, talent to come through beautifully. Having developed a taste for the 225e’s -
first impressions can be misleading - there’s nothing I want to change - and I’m enjoying the lighter weight compared to the 325e’s
and hopefully will give me longer service.

Make no mistake - they are no GS1000i’s - but if the signature and characteristics agree -
are excellent.

Loving them!


----------



## joseph69

@headfry 
Take a look at this if you want to fix your 325e.


----------



## DavidA

@headfry , if you live in the US then just ask Grado for a new gimbal.  I broke one of the pins on the gimbal for my RS2e when they fell on the floor and sent them a request to purchase a replacement but they just sent one free of charge.  You can also go with these if you want a little nicer one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-Alum...218115?hash=item4b16bfd603:g:bLkAAOSwZQRYfRYS


----------



## ruhenheiM

lol
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/01/02/intel_cpu_design_flaw/
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/01/04/intel_amd_arm_cpu_vulnerability/
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/01/04/intel_meltdown_spectre_bugs_the_registers_annotations/
https://arstechnica.com/information...-before-security-bug-reveal-raises-questions/


----------



## headfry (Jan 4, 2018)

...just an update to my entry above - further listening to the SR225e's setup as described above and at low-ish
volume levels, they are quite comfortable - certainly comfortable enough! - and I would say that for thosewho appreciate how the best Grado's sound -
these definitely for me have the Grado magic.

The music unfolds the way you would ideally expect it to, with excellent immersive-ness and
engagement - rewards the careful listener. There's a balance of performance here that lets me forget
I'm listening to a transducer and focus on the performance.

Vivid and Effortlessly Engaging (for me!)

For me, the 225e's are a fantastic headphone, really enjoying it!


----------



## Nickelodeon

Hi Grado Fan Club! Although I'm a frequent reader of this tread (more like a chat room, really), I rarely seem to find time to post.

Anyway, I'm a member of the "Los Angeles and Orange County Audio Society", and on January 3rd, I received an email notice from the head of the society, Bob Levi, detailing a number of items that have been commissioned, and which will be available to society membership, in celebration of the LA&OC's 25th anniversary in 2018. One of the items will be a commemorative set of Grado headphones, designed by John Grado himself, specifically for this anniversary celebration. 

More specifically, and to quote from the email:

*"From Grado Labs and designed by John Grado:*

*Commemorative 25th Anniversary LA&OC Audio Society Headphones* _with both all wood ends engraved for the occasion. Plus, the headphones feature wood grown and indigenous to California: striped oak. John Grado took a year finding the right state wood and creating the headphones. They feature the top drivers, wiring, and oversized ear pads of the GS2000e, black leather, 3.5mm adapter and Grado extension cable. They are efficient, super, super comfortable, extraordinarily lightweight, and are only surpassed by cans costing over $2000, in my expert opinion and all others who have heard the prototype. Fantastic!!!
Our Society cost is $995, no shipping cost and no tax. 
Not sold by any dealers!!! Only Sold directly by Grado and they ship directly to you. On January 31, I will turn in the orders to Grado and they will produce the Society Headphones. To quote Dr. David Robinson, Editor of PF, after hearing the prototype, I have to have a pair!_*"
*
I think it is fair to say, given the intended audience for these phones, that the primary emphasis in their manufacture will be on top flight sound quality.

So my question is this: Does anyone else here have any information, that they would like to relate, regarding the specifics of these 'one-off' Grado headphones?

Thanks In Advance For any information that anyone can provide!


----------



## ruhenheiM

Nickelodeon said:


> Hi Grado Fan Club! Although I'm a frequent reader of this tread (more like a chat room, really), I rarely seem to find time to post.
> 
> Anyway, I'm a member of the "Los Angeles and Orange County Audio Society", and on January 3rd, I received an email notice from the head of the society, Bob Levi, detailing a number of items that have been commissioned, and which will be available to society membership, in celebration of the LA&OC's 25th anniversary in 2018. One of the items will be a commemorative set of Grado headphones, designed by John Grado himself, specifically for this anniversary celebration.
> 
> ...



there's still no mention about this in grado blog. but from the price alone it's probably close to gs1000e in term of performance, grado has been done this one-off thing a few times, sometimes they really are special items, most of the time it just a re-badge of their current products, little bit different look,new engrave but they just using same drivers (same tuning i assumed ) so nothing special except of the look of the headphone itself. however if the club not just ordered the headphone from grado but commissioned them to built this headphone to their specification or just go wild try some new things since it's also for an audio enthusiast, and i think this is more likely consider grado have their reputation on the table, then i think it could be something special. like hf-1,hf-2,ps1,bushmill,thailand rs1,stuff like that at least worthy of collector items


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Wonderful of Grado, and wonderful opportunity for audio scientists!

Given the audience, you might ask whether they will be available in balanced (as opposed to single ended) form.  Going to balanced made a significant improvement on my already-great GS2000e’s.


----------



## AWS Soul (Jan 5, 2018)

ruthieandjohn said:


> *The Grado PS2000e, GS2000e, GS1000i, PS1000:  A Tale Of Balanced and Single Ended
> *
> Since the GS2000e is so light, I immediately began using it for the 20 min twice-a-day dog walks that I take.
> 
> The full post was a great read ,superb in fact.  But i spat my cup of tea out when i read you wore them outside, heck i wouldn't take my sr-80e outside where i live let alone a gs-2000e.


----------



## trellus

I also don't take out my nicer 'phones, particularly open back headphones, since I don't want to get them rained on accidentally, or flying particles.


----------



## AWS Soul (Jan 5, 2018)

Gnomeplay said:


> I'm glad that you like them. I recently picked up a pair of SR325e for my girlfriend for Christmas and I've found that they don't perform much lower than the RS1, PS500, or GH2, seems more like a difference in tonality rather than quality. How do you like them through the Valhalla?


I agree with this , the quality of the 325e is superb , i have recently been listening to them and it's the overall tonal presence of the aluminum that flavours them so much.  
I have been listening to the RS2e solid for the past few months so when i heard the 325e this week i really noticed the change in sound.
The first time i heard the 325e was when i upgraded from my 80e and i never noticed the metallic sound as much as i have done recently , maybe i have adapted and grown very fond of the woodies.
So quality wise my 325e can hang with my RS2e no problem,  but the difference wood or aluminum makes towards the overall sound is huge.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

trellus said:


> I also don't take out my nicer 'phones, particularly open back headphones, since I don't want to get them rained on accidentally, or flying particles.


I have more regular listening time the 40 minutes per day that I walk the dogs than any other time.  If I didn’t listen then, I wouldn’t need headphones.  I don’t use them in the rain and I have not had any mishaps with them.  I have, however, been mistaken for Princess Leia at times and occasionally been accosted by lustful Wookiees!


----------



## trellus

ruthieandjohn said:


> I have more regular listening time the 40 minutes per day that I walk the dogs than any other time.  If I didn’t listen then, I wouldn’t need headphones.  I don’t use them in the rain and I have not had any mishaps with them.  *I have, however, been mistaken for Princess Leia at times and occasionally been accosted by lustful Wookiees!*



OMG  ... nice.


----------



## flaming_june

HeavenNotes said:


> Hello Grado fans.  I have noted that some of my L original Grado pads quality is really, but really bad.  II is crumbling  and my ears are full of foam.  I can not understand why some are fine and others  shows really low quality.  I tried to wash them but it did not  work.  Any of you have had a similar experience like me.  Thanks.





DavidA said:


> Most of my Grado L-pads start to fall apart after 2 years and washing them once every few months seems to help them last a little longer.



I've had multiple grado original pads fall apart after a few years.  Unfortunately I've yet to find 3rd party pads that will make it more comfortable or sound better.  Maybe other people have better answers.


----------



## Silvian (Jan 6, 2018)

flaming_june said:


> I've had multiple grado original pads fall apart after a few years.  Unfortunately I've yet to find 3rd party pads that will make it more comfortable or sound better.  Maybe other people have better answers.


Of course I have a better answer


----------



## thegen

I've become somewhat of a Grado fan myself and joined the club recently when I got my PS500e's. Terrific headphones and I really love them. I tried the 325's before but I felt these were a little better. I wonder though if it's worth $50 trying the G cushion pads. I read they improve soundstage, but does it change anything else? Like less low ends perhaps?


----------



## DavidA

thegen said:


> I've become somewhat of a Grado fan myself and joined the club recently when I got my PS500e's. Terrific headphones and I really love them. I tried the 325's before but I felt these were a little better. I wonder though if it's worth $50 trying the G cushion pads. I read they improve soundstage, but does it change anything else? Like less low ends perhaps?


The Grado G-pad will decrease the bass of the PS500e a little but they do improve the soundstage from what I've found.  You might want to try the cheap generic G-pads from ebay ($5-6) but you should order from a few different places since the QC is not the best but to me they are softer, improve the soundstage and tend to boost the bass a little.


----------



## trellus

DavidA said:


> The Grado G-pad will decrease the bass of the PS500e a little but they do improve the soundstage from what I've found.  You might want to try the cheap generic G-pads from ebay ($5-6) but you should order from a few different places since the QC is not the best but to me they are softer, improve the soundstage and tend to boost the bass a little.



I use these Earzonk G-pads that are $20 on Amazon on my Alessandro MS2 sometimes, they are a pretty good quality generic, although I admit I've never had the genuine Grado G pads to compare.  It does seem to decrease the bass just a little to my ears on the MS2, although not enough to bother me, and I didn't get them for sound shaping so much as for comfort as I used to find the L-pads to be quite uncomfortable, but I've honestly become accustomed to them.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BW4RWH2/


----------



## Gnomeplay (Jan 6, 2018)

thegen said:


> I've become somewhat of a Grado fan myself and joined the club recently when I got my PS500e's. Terrific headphones and I really love them. I tried the 325's before but I felt these were a little better. I wonder though if it's worth $50 trying the G cushion pads. I read they improve soundstage, but does it change anything else? Like less low ends perhaps?



I prefer the G-Cush pads on every Grado headphone so far except the PS500 unfortunately. The PS500 are naturally less forward than the rest of them, and from my experience the G-Cush pushes this a little too far and makes the music sounds unnaturally recessed. I'd still recommend you own a pair as they're much more comfortable, and still excel in certain genres/applications.

I've had the authentic G-Cush as well as a couple of generics, what I can say is that the difference is not negligible. The authentics are much better in both comfort and sound.


----------



## thegen

Gnomeplay said:


> I prefer the G-Cush pads on every Grado headphone so far except the PS500 unfortunately. The PS500 are naturally less forward than the rest of them, and from my experience the G-Cush pushes this a little too far and makes the music sounds unnaturally recessed. I'd still recommend you own a pair as they're much more comfortable, and still excel in certain genres/applications.
> 
> I've had the authentic G-Cush as well as a couple of generics, what I can say is that the difference is not negligible. The generics are much better in both comfort and sound.



I think the L-cush are comfortable. I have no issues with them. The headband though makes my head hurt, but I don't really care, I can endure a little pain for the fine sound they bring my ears. I must try the G-cush though, glad you mentioned the generic ones were better. Saves me some $$


----------



## Gnomeplay (Jan 6, 2018)

thegen said:


> I think the L-cush are comfortable. I have no issues with them. The headband though makes my head hurt, but I don't really care, I can endure a little pain for the fine sound they bring my ears. I must try the G-cush though, glad you mentioned the generic ones were better. Saves me some $$



That's because I'm an idiot and mistyped on my phone, the authentic ones are much better. Sorry for the buzzkill!

Basically it boils down to this, the authentic version is made of two different types of foam, a softer foam toward the center near the driver, and the authentic version brings your ear physically closer to the driver, where as the generics that I've tried seem to have something like a 1/8" - 1/4" gap between your ear and the driver.

What I will say is that I haven't tried all of the generics, only the prominant ones - Like earzonk.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have fitted the beyerdynamic snap on headband cushion on a few of my grados


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Here is my comparison of the PS500 (not the -e) with the L bowls vs. the G Cush (Grado genuine).  Higher numbers are better:







Evidently, the G cush (middle column) decreases bass and transparency but increases various measures of treble detail (last three lines).

By the way, I LOVE your avatar.  That Grado lady is wearing the PS500 (non e) headphones that were the first model of Grado that I bought.  I have since bought at least 30 more pairs!

I also used her in my own product announcement, soon to take head-fi.org by storm:


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jan 6, 2018)

for the past month i've been neglected my ps1000e. i was exclusively listening music through my toshiba hr-810 since i changed the ear pads also i just want some break from ps1000e and since headphones i bought haven't arrive yet, i might just give a run for the toshiba, it was very different experience. it just difference, to be honest i really like it and i don't even have a slight miss of ps1000e and today i try ps1000e for the first time, this headphone still put a smile on my face,what a joy, music should sound like this

happy weekend guys! happy listening!


----------



## thegen

ruthieandjohn said:


> Here is my comparison of the PS500 (not the -e) with the L bowls vs. the G Cush (Grado genuine).  Higher numbers are better:
> 
> Evidently, the G cush (middle column) decreases bass and transparency but increases various measures of treble detail (last three lines).
> 
> ...



Haha, the AHA lady is even nicer but I wonder where her nose is  Thank you for the comparison. I should ge


ruthieandjohn said:


> Here is my comparison of the PS500 (not the -e) with the L bowls vs. the G Cush (Grado genuine).  Higher numbers are better:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha the AHA lady is even nicer, but I wonder where her nose is. I've got to get the G-cush, just to try them out


----------



## ruthieandjohn

The PS500 seems to perform overall equally, but with different strengths and weaknesses, with the G Cush as compared to the L bowls.  

The GH1, on the other hand, actually improves in overall sound in moving to the G Cush from its stock L bowls.

How about the GH2?  Does anyone know whether it improves, stays the same, or degrades (as about all other L bowl Grados do) when fitted with the G Cush?

Thanks!


----------



## joseph69 (Jan 7, 2018)

I was browsing the F/S forums and noticed there were 2 ads that show 'lock' icons not to them. When I went to view these ads, it says;
(You have isssuficient privileges to reply here.) One of the ads is for the GH2 from @Uri Cohen. I don't believe I'm being blocked by you, am I? I've recently quoted one of your posts with a reply from you as well without issue. Is it just me that see the lock on this ad?Thanks

EDIT: Never mind, both ads are sold, which is why they're locked, I just never noticed this before. Maybe something new.


----------



## Gnomeplay

ruthieandjohn said:


> The PS500 seems to perform overall equally, but with different strengths and weaknesses, with the G Cush as compared to the L bowls.
> 
> The GH1, on the other hand, actually improves in overall sound in moving to the G Cush from its stock L bowls.
> 
> ...



I personally prefer the G-Cush all of the way around on the GH2. Once in a while I'll put the L-Cush on to mix it up but quickly find myself switching back. The staging and imaging with them are just too good.


----------



## Uri Cohen

joseph69 said:


> I was browsing the F/S forums and noticed there were 2 ads that show 'lock' icons not to them. When I went to view these ads, it says;
> (You have isssuficient privileges to reply here.) One of the ads is for the GH2 from @Uri Cohen. I don't believe I'm being blocked by you, am I? I've recently quoted one of your posts with a reply from you as well without issue. Is it just me that see the lock on this ad?Thanks
> 
> EDIT: Never mind, both ads are sold, which is why they're locked, I just never noticed this before. Maybe something new.



Yep I don't block no one. Once an item is sold, the sales thread get locked by the user (me). 

Heads up, if anyone wants a GS2000e, I might have one for sale soon for a killer price.  Cheaper than a new GS1000e!


----------



## jaywillin




----------



## viekes

Hello all

Might be a weird question but... Do the Grados that come with G-pads allow the cup to tilt more than the Grados that come with other pads?

The reason I'm asking is because, I recently bought a pair of G-pads to try with my SR60e, but I can't get a good fit. The cups can't tilt enough and that makes for uneven pressure around my ears, too much above it and not nearly enough below. A quick look shows that the gimbals come in contact with the G-pads and blocks the cups from tilting. It seems like it could be fixed by moving the gimbal holes further out on the cup.

It's difficult to tell the small differences between each Grado from pictures, so I figured it'd be easier to ask.

Besides that, I'm really enjoying the SR60e. I've put L-pads on them with some thin cloth in front of the drivers and a DT770 headband cover over the (_way_ too thin) headband. Really good for Jazz, Piano, Blues, older Prog-Rock, and some Metal. Basically all I listen to.


----------



## ruhenheiM

viekes said:


> Hello all
> 
> Might be a weird question but... Do the Grados that come with G-pads allow the cup to tilt more than the Grados that come with other pads?
> 
> ...



by tilting do you mean in vertical way? if it does, then no.there is very minimal almost non existence vertical movement, at least in ps1000e, i think it's pretty much the same in statement series. the uneven pressure actually also happen sometimes when i'm wearing ps1000e although it's kinda hard to tell because of the weight of the headphone but sometimes after a while i could feel the pressure at the top part of the pads, i just did simple re-adjustment to get better fit, just be patience and keep doing it eventually i'll get the sweet spot


----------



## Gnomeplay

viekes said:


> Hello all
> 
> Might be a weird question but... Do the Grados that come with G-pads allow the cup to tilt more than the Grados that come with other pads?
> 
> ...



They're on the same gimbal system with the same ergonomics all of the way up. The only time I've had that issue is when I was using the Earzonk pads for a little bit because they're thicker in the area that it attaches to the cup.


----------



## joseph69

Uri Cohen said:


> Once an item is sold, the sales thread get locked by the user (me).


I wasn't aware of this 'lock' feature, thanks.


----------



## DavidA

viekes said:


> Hello all
> 
> Might be a weird question but... Do the Grados that come with G-pads allow the cup to tilt more than the Grados that come with other pads?
> 
> ...


I agree that the fit with G-pads on some don't fit was well as it does on others and its usually due to the bend in the metal headband at the point that it enters the rod block:


Its usually the bend is not enough to get the rod block/gimbals at a sufficient angle, you can bend the metal band but be very careful not to over do it since it will snap if over bent.  The bend shown is what I've found to be a good starting point and seems to provide a good/great fit.


----------



## joseph69 (Jan 8, 2018)

I believe he is just talking about the limited vertical movement using the G cushions due to the backs of them hitting the gimbals/rodblocks and putting slight pressure on your temples.


----------



## DavidA

joseph69 said:


> I believe he is just talking about the limited vertical movement using the G cushions due to the backs of them hitting the rodblocks and putting slight pressure on your temples.


Could be but I think he's having the same issue that I and a few of my friends had and its not only with the G-pad.  If you hold the cups apart the width of your head you will notice that if the bend at the rod block is not sufficient then the gimbals don't have enough rotational movement to keep the top portion of the ear pad from hitting the gimbal.  This is a picture of 2 different metal bands and you can see the very slight differences in the bend:

The bend on the black headband is just a little less than the brown one and its the difference between a good fit (even pressure on the top and bottom) to a not so good fit (too much pressure on the top) for me and a few of my friends.  Its something we started to notice with changing the leather headband and why some fit better than others.


----------



## viekes (Jan 9, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies, guys.



DavidA said:


> Could be but I think he's having the same issue that I and a few of my friends had and its not only with the G-pad.  If you hold the cups apart the width of your head you will notice that if the bend at the rod block is not sufficient then the gimbals don't have enough rotational movement to keep the top portion of the ear pad from hitting the gimbal.  This is a picture of 2 different metal bands and you can see the very slight differences in the bend:
> ---
> The bend on the black headband is just a little less than the brown one and its the difference between a good fit (even pressure on the top and bottom) to a not so good fit (too much pressure on the top) for me and a few of my friends.  Its something we started to notice with changing the leather headband and why some fit better than others.



Looks promising. I'll try this when I get back from work.

EDIT:

I decided to do something else. Instead of bending the headband, I bent the metal rod of the gimbal. Just a slight bit did the trick and everything fits comfortably now.


----------



## tlainhart

ruthieandjohn said:


> *The Grado PS2000e, GS2000e, GS1000i, PS1000:  A Tale Of Balanced and Single Ended*



Thank you for this review.  I've been wondering about mod'ing my GS2000e headphones for balanced operation, probably sending them to Moon Audio.

In terms of a balanced amp, consider the Jotunheim.  I have it, and it's a very nice amp (also own the Ragnarok).  If you decide you don't like theJot after 15 days, you can trade-up to the Mjolner without losing money (except for shipping).


----------



## thegen

What do you all listen to with your Grado things? I've come to like John Mellencamp a whole lot!


----------



## GreenBow

DavidA said:


> @headfry , if you live in the US then just ask Grado for a new gimbal.  I broke one of the pins on the gimbal for my RS2e when they fell on the floor and sent them a request to purchase a replacement but they just sent one free of charge.  You can also go with these if you want a little nicer one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-Alum...218115?hash=item4b16bfd603:g:bLkAAOSwZQRYfRYS



Same here. Grado sent me a new gimbal. Crisis over.



AWS Soul said:


> I agree with this , the quality of the 325e is superb , i have recently been listening to them and it's the overall tonal presence of the aluminum that flavours them so much.
> I have been listening to the RS2e solid for the past few months so when i heard the 325e this week i really noticed the change in sound.
> The first time i heard the 325e was when i upgraded from my 80e and i never noticed the metallic sound as much as i have done recently , maybe i have adapted and grown very fond of the woodies.
> So quality wise my 325e can hang with my RS2e no problem,  but the difference wood or aluminum makes towards the overall sound is huge.



I only demo-ed a pair of 325e for maybe only three minutes. I was sure I could hear the clout and tonality that the aluminium seemed to give them. (Compared to my 225e anyway.) However the 325e seemed not to be run-in. They were very toppy airy and thin lower down the frequency register. I could still hear what they were going to about though. Meaning if it was a case of needing to be run-in. Or it just might have been the pioneer DAP they were on in the store. I would love to hear the 325e for real on a good source though.


----------



## HungryPanda

I like this:


----------



## ruhenheiM

have you guys seen this?
https://en-us.sennheiser.com/high-end-headphones-audiophiles-hd-820

closed-back grado maybe not that far


----------



## Selfish Android

Hey guys have anyone tried these? https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/ 

They look pretty nice and i am thinking getting a pair for my SR325e they are quite expensive tho.


----------



## DavidA

thegen said:


> What do you all listen to with your Grado things? I've come to like John Mellencamp a whole lot!


I like a lot of different tunes:


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> have you guys seen this?
> https://en-us.sennheiser.com/high-end-headphones-audiophiles-hd-820
> closed-back grado maybe not that far


Subscribed this morning, nothing but arguments as of now. Can't wait to read the impressions later in the thread.



Selfish Android said:


> Hey guys have anyone tried these? https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/
> They look pretty nice and i am thinking getting a pair for my SR325e they are quite expensive tho.


Which Grado are you going to use them with? Also, please keep us posted on your impressions.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ruhenheiM said:


> have you guys seen this?
> https://en-us.sennheiser.com/high-end-headphones-audiophiles-hd-820
> 
> closed-back grado maybe not that far


Closed back Grado Already HERE:


----------



## trellus

ruhenheiM said:


> have you guys seen this?
> https://en-us.sennheiser.com/high-end-headphones-audiophiles-hd-820
> 
> closed-back grado maybe not that far



The HD 820 looks gorgeous... just way out of my price range for sure.

I gave up hope of Grado ever making a closed headphone.  They do make IEM's, and that's as close as it will ever get.


----------



## jksoon

flaming_june said:


> I've had multiple grado original pads fall apart after a few years.  Unfortunately I've yet to find 3rd party pads that will make it more comfortable or sound better.  Maybe other people have better answers.



I've had unused L pads fall after 2 years (where they start crumbling).

I really like the TTVJ deluxe flat pads, but they're $50 plus shipping. I remember back when Grado was selling the flat pads back in the day for something like $10-$12 (less than $15). I bought my first Grado SR-80 back in the mid 90's.


----------



## flaming_june

jksoon said:


> I've had unused L pads fall after 2 years (where they start crumbling).
> 
> I really like the TTVJ deluxe flat pads, but they're $50 plus shipping. I remember back when Grado was selling the flat pads back in the day for something like $10-$12 (less than $15). I bought my first Grado SR-80 back in the mid 90's.



Dood as soon as I saw the price before I threw up a lil in my mouth.  I've ordered wires from ttvj before but I dont have the stomach to order more expensive overpriced items.

I think going senheiser 414 yellow paddies like I did before might make sense for others who look for value above else.


----------



## jksoon

Yeah, it's hard to justify $50 for the TTVJ deluxe flat foam pads when a nice pair of ZMF Ori Lambskin w/ Memory Foam pads are only $10 more.

I though $35 for the regular flat pads was a bit high.

You could try to find a pair of TTVJ pads in the classifieds here. They show up every now and then. I purchased a set a while back that was barely used for a good deal.


----------



## joseph69

jksoon said:


> Yeah, it's hard to justify $50 for the TTVJ deluxe flat foam pads when a nice pair of ZMF Ori Lambskin w/ Memory Foam pads are only $10 more.


The question is, how do these pads make your Grados sound? Have you ever read a positive sound quality impression from anyone about these types of pads? I haven't. In my experience with the EarZonk vinyl pads, they absolutely destroyed the Grado sound. So much so, that I listened to them for 30 seconds and sent them to another member who immediately felt the same. 

I highly doubt any type of leather/vinyl pad is going to sound good with any Grado. Also, there are some who have posted about waiting for the these types of pads to be delivered, but unfortunately never post their impressions? Save your money and buy authentic Grado cushions or TTVJ flat pads, they're well worth it. In the 5+yrs of owning my Grados, all of my original cushions are still in excellent condition.


----------



## AWS Soul

GreenBow said:


> Same here. Grado sent me a new gimbal. Crisis over.
> 
> 
> 
> I only demo-ed a pair of 325e for maybe only three minutes. I was sure I could hear the clout and tonality that the aluminium seemed to give them. (Compared to my 225e anyway.) However the 325e seemed not to be run-in. They were very toppy airy and thin lower down the frequency register. I could still hear what they were going to about though. Meaning if it was a case of needing to be run-in. Or it just might have been the pioneer DAP they were on in the store. I would love to hear the 325e for real on a good source though.


Try listening to woodies for a few months without interruption then make the sudden switch to aluminum ,  you will most certainly hear the difference.    Like i said moving from plastic to aluminum wasn't as revealing.


----------



## AWS Soul

jksoon said:


> Yeah, it's hard to justify $50 for the TTVJ deluxe flat foam pads when a nice pair of ZMF Ori Lambskin w/ Memory Foam pads are only $10 more.
> 
> I though $35 for the regular flat pads was a bit high.
> 
> You could try to find a pair of TTVJ pads in the classifieds here. They show up every now and then. I purchased a set a while back that was barely used for a good deal.


The ttvj deluxe pads are incredible , i use them on my RS2-e and SR-8Oe and are worth every penny , you will not be dissapointed.    The normal ttvj flats i don't like as the treble and overall crispness is dulled down.


----------



## jksoon

joseph69 said:


> The question is, how do these pads make your Grados sound? Have you ever read a positive sound quality impression from anyone about these types of pads? I haven't. In my experience with the EarZonk vinyl pads, they absolutely destroyed the Grado sound. So much so, that I listened to them for 30 seconds and sent them to another member who immediately felt the same.



I think I should have phrased my post a bit better. I was talking about the relative price of the TTVJ pads considering the materials used as they are mostly foam.  The ZMF Ori Lambskin pads I was talking about are for different headphones, but I was referring to the more expensive materials used. I would definitely not use those on any Grado as it will kill the sound signature. The Ori pads are good on the Hifiman HE-400i headphones. The Ori pads would not even fit without making some plate adaptor as the opening is much larger than the Grado housing.



> I highly doubt any type of leather/vinyl pad is going to sound good with any Grado. Also, there are some who have posted about waiting for the these types of pads to be delivered, but unfortunately never post their impressions?



I completely agree with this.




> Save your money and buy authentic Grado cushions or TTVJ flat pads, they're well worth it. In the 5+yrs of owning my Grados, all of my original cushions are still in excellent condition.



Already have the TTVJ pads.  Here's a quick pick of the standard flats on the early version SR-125. I've also used the deluxe pads on my 325e.  I only use the TTVJ flats and Cumfy pads on my Grados. The L bowls just hurt my ears and I find them too bright. I actually prefer the sound of the TTVJ pads the most and I recommend them to friends.  I just wish they were a bit less pricey.


----------



## Nitreb

Not sure about that. If I use my hands to cover the openings on my GS2000e, the sound becomes horrible... So, I suggest you try these before you commit your money.



ruthieandjohn said:


> Closed back Grado Already HERE:


----------



## trellus

Nitreb said:


> Not sure about that. If I use my hands to cover the openings on my GS2000e, the sound becomes horrible... So, I suggest you try these before you commit your money.



Lol, @ruthieandjohn has posted this before, it’s totally satirical and meant for our amusement and not real.


----------



## ruhenheiM

flat pads are pricey but the sound really great though, comfort probably not. first time buyer probably going to have think twice and have doubt about it, myself included but after i experienced it, i really think it's paid off and considering how long the pads could last, i'm very satisfied, it served me well although it's really hard for me to say it's worth every penny, due to kind of material being used but if you like grado sound, you wearing on ear grado and don't have any comfort issues, and most importantly you could afford this pad, this is probably the only pads you need for on ear grado. fortunately i don't need to deal with this kind of thing anymore, i'm using ps1000e and i only have one option for the pads and it's also cheaper from flat pad


----------



## joseph69

Nitreb said:


> Not sure about that. If I use my hands to cover the openings on my GS2000e, the sound becomes horrible... So, I suggest you try these before you commit your money.[/QUOTENo, you should really place an order for these. I use them on all of my Grados, and their fantastic!!!


----------



## DavidA

[QUOTE="jksoon, post: 13964926, member: 271069"
Already have the TTVJ pads.  Here's a quick pick of the standard flats on the early version SR-125. I've also used the deluxe pads on my 325e.  I only use the TTVJ flats and Cumfy pads on my Grados. The L bowls just hurt my ears and I find them too bright. I actually prefer the sound of the TTVJ pads the most and I recommend them to friends.  I just wish they were a bit less pricey.

[/QUOTE]
Interesting how we each find different pads to sound and also the comfort of the different pads.  For me I can't stand any of the flats or even the TTVJ pads for sound or comfort but I agree with you that the Grado L-pads is the most uncomfortable.  I still think the generic G-pads are the most comfortable since the foam is the softest but it depends on the headphone/driver as to the sound between the generic and OEM Grado G-pads.  Price wise I can get 6-8 pairs of the generic pads and find the ones that sound the best but if you like the OEM Grado G-pads they are consistent in sound/quality.


----------



## x1o8x

Hi guys,

I've recently changed my SR60e comfy pads to a set of GS1000 bowl pads and found that while I am now able to notice more details in songs, it's also having quite a sibilance/trebles issue especially in games/youtube videos/movies. I've auditioned the RS2 for abit but didn't really get to audition it in a quiet environment but my initial impression was that the RS2 isn't as harsh as the SR60e.

Will the RS2 be as harsh as the SR60e with the same GS1000 bowl pads? I was offered around $250 for the last demo unit but if I'm gonna have to deal with what I'm currently having with the SR60e I'd prolly skip that offer. I used to have an Alessandro MS2i with the same bowl pads but they were never as harsh as this SR60e from what I recall few years back.


----------



## joseph69

x1o8x said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've recently changed my SR60e comfy pads to a set of GS1000 bowl pads and found that while I am now able to notice more details in songs, it's also having quite a sibilance/trebles issue especially in games/youtube videos/movies. I've auditioned the RS2 for abit but didn't really get to audition it in a quiet environment but my initial impression was that the RS2 isn't as harsh as the SR60e.
> 
> Will the RS2 be as harsh as the SR60e with the same GS1000 bowl pads? I was offered around $250 for the last demo unit but if I'm gonna have to deal with what I'm currently having with the SR60e I'd prolly skip that offer. I used to have an Alessandro MS2i with the same bowl pads but they were never as harsh as this SR60e from what I recall few years back.


Not many Grados sound good with the G cushions with the exception of the GH1, which I own, and from what I've read the PS500, and of course the models that come stock with the G cushions. Otherwise you're going to get exactly what you're hearing with most models. Maybe you should use the stock S cushions with the 60 which cover the drivers? This should add a bit of warmth all around for the most part. Also, the Alessandro models are tuned differently from the Grado models.


----------



## x1o8x

joseph69 said:


> Not many Grados sound good with the G cushions with the exception of the GH1, which I own, and from what I've read the PS500, and of course the models that come stock with the G cushions. Otherwise you're going to get exactly what you're hearing with most models. Maybe you should use the stock S cushions with the 60 which cover the drivers? This should add a bit of warmth all around for the most part. Also, the Alessandro models are tuned differently from the Grado models.



I didn't like the fact the comfy pads are on ear and I bought the bowl pads so I could have it over ear. But this issue has forced me to go back to the comfy pads while I try to look for an upgrade that could allow me to go over ear.


----------



## ruhenheiM

x1o8x said:


> I didn't like the fact the comfy pads are on ear and I bought the bowl pads so I could have it over ear. But this issue has forced me to go back to the comfy pads while I try to look for an upgrade that could allow me to go over ear.


you're not alone 
i haven't try it but from @DavidA post, the generic g-pad might be your solution, it's over ear, boost the bass little bit and reduce some treble little bit if i'm not mistaken


----------



## DavidA (Jan 10, 2018)

x1o8x said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've recently changed my SR60e comfy pads to a set of GS1000 bowl pads and found that while I am now able to notice more details in songs, it's also having quite a sibilance/trebles issue especially in games/youtube videos/movies. I've auditioned the RS2 for abit but didn't really get to audition it in a quiet environment but my initial impression was that the RS2 isn't as harsh as the SR60e.
> 
> Will the RS2 be as harsh as the SR60e with the same GS1000 bowl pads? I was offered around $250 for the last demo unit but if I'm gonna have to deal with what I'm currently having with the SR60e I'd prolly skip that offer. I used to have an Alessandro MS2i with the same bowl pads but they were never as harsh as this SR60e from what I recall few years back.



You might want to try generic G-pads from ebay or the earzonk ones which are very similar since they are made of a different density foam from the OEM Grado G-pads.  The QC on them is not great but at $4-5/pair you can order 4-5 pairs and find ones that you really like.  Also, the generic G-pads are a bit softer on the edge and to me are more comfortable along with being slightly deeper so the treble issue is reduced.  I can't stand the comfort of L-pads and if it weren't for the generic G-pads I would have sold my RS2e and FWIW the treble of the RS2e is smoother but more extended than the SR60e and has never been sibilant/harsh to me but the generic G-pads do change the sound slightly since it reduces the treble a touch and boost the bass a little.

@ruhenheiM , I started to write a reply and got side tracked since my GF just got up so when I posted the above I didn't know you had also replied.


----------



## joseph69

x1o8x said:


> I didn't like the fact the comfy pads are on ear and I bought the bowl pads so I could have it over ear. But this issue has forced me to go back to the comfy pads while I try to look for an upgrade that could allow me to go over ear.


The L cushions are on ear as well, not over the ear, unless you have really, really small ears. The G cushions are over the ear.


----------



## DaemonSire

GS1000i enroute!


----------



## Nitreb

trellus said:


> Lol, @ruthieandjohn has posted this before, it’s totally satirical and meant for our amusement and not real.


----------



## x1o8x (Jan 11, 2018)

joseph69 said:


> The L cushions are on ear as well, not over the ear, unless you have really, really small ears. The G cushions are over the ear.



I meant the G bowl pads which I'm currently using



DavidA said:


> You might want to try generic G-pads from ebay or the earzonk ones which are very similar since they are made of a different density foam from the OEM Grado G-pads.  The QC on them is not great but at $4-5/pair you can order 4-5 pairs and find ones that you really like.  Also, the generic G-pads are a bit softer on the edge and to me are more comfortable along with being slightly deeper so the treble issue is reduced.  I can't stand the comfort of L-pads and if it weren't for the generic G-pads I would have sold my RS2e and FWIW the treble of the RS2e is smoother but more extended than the SR60e and has never been sibilant/harsh to me but the generic G-pads do change the sound slightly since it reduces the treble a touch and boost the bass a little.



The G-pads that I bought were also deeper than normal, and from what I understand from the seller, it isn't OEM Grado. All I know is that the SR60e is harsh with these on, and I'm hoping by buying the RS2 and using these pads, it would be tolerable at least. Are the RS2e and RS2 similar in sound btw? Considering you had them on your RS2e and liked it, if they sound somewhat similar I could consider getting the RS2 for $250, which the owner of the shop offered me for the demo unit.


----------



## ruhenheiM

x1o8x said:


> I meant the G bowl pads which I'm currently using
> 
> 
> 
> The G-pads that I bought were also deeper than normal, and from what I understand from the seller, it isn't OEM Grado. All I know is that the SR60e is harsh with these on, and I'm hoping by buying the RS2 and using these pads, it would be tolerable at least. Are the RS2e and RS2 similar in sound btw? Considering you had them on your RS2e and liked it, if they sound somewhat similar I could consider getting the RS2 for $250, which the owner of the shop offered me for the demo unit.



ahh that's not genuine grado g-pad, it's the generic one, like @DavidA has mentioned before the QC really hit and miss, you need to try few of them to get the at least the "correct" one

i have not try rs2 and rs2e but in general the e generation has warmer sound, smoother treble from the previous generation. the rs1 have smoother treble than sr60 so i assumed rs2e and sr60e would be more or less similar case.btw have you tried sr60e with L-cushion? just to checking if you hear harsh treble or not. because the other possibility is grado headphone might not suit you


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Here is what I found in comparing my three versions of the RS2. Higher numbers are better, and they all sound great:


----------



## x1o8x

ruhenheiM said:


> ahh that's not genuine grado g-pad, it's the generic one, like @DavidA has mentioned before the QC really hit and miss, you need to try few of them to get the at least the "correct" one
> 
> i have not try rs2 and rs2e but in general the e generation has warmer sound, smoother treble from the previous generation. the rs1 have smoother treble than sr60 so i assumed rs2e and sr60e would be more or less similar case.btw have you tried sr60e with L-cushion? just to checking if you hear harsh treble or not. because the other possibility is grado headphone might not suit you



unfortunately I don't have the L cushion pads to try it out. I've always considered myself attracted to grado's house sound but in this case the SR60e with the G bowl pads is just too harsh for me. however all these harshness were only experienced when I watch youtube / movies or play games, and whenever i listen to music with it, it was doing fine, great in fact.



ruthieandjohn said:


> Here is what I found in comparing my three versions of the RS2. Higher numbers are better, and they all sound great:



that's a great comparison you did there. did you try them on with the stock pads?


----------



## ruhenheiM

x1o8x said:


> unfortunately I don't have the L cushion pads to try it out. I've always considered myself attracted to grado's house sound but in this case the SR60e with the G bowl pads is just too harsh for me. however all these harshness were only experienced when I watch youtube / movies or play games, and whenever i listen to music with it, it was doing fine, great in fact.



ahh it could be from the source then, mastering,mixing from the original file. or it could be from the file you play/stream at, too much compression could lead to artificial harshness sound,most of the time you could hear the distortion, but if the original file have those harshness then you going to hear it anyway. have you try it with other headphones? or try it with comfy pad that sr60e originally came with?


----------



## x1o8x

ruhenheiM said:


> ahh it could be from the source then, mastering,mixing from the original file. or it could be from the file you play/stream at, too much compression could lead to artificial harshness sound,most of the time you could hear the distortion, but if the original file have those harshness then you going to hear it anyway. have you try it with other headphones? or try it with comfy pad that sr60e originally came with?



I've tried them on with the comfy pads and I did not hear all those harshness like i did with the G bowl pads. it's as if with the G bowl pads the treble knob is turned to full and everything becomes super bright, i'm noticing more instruments in the background when listening to music but when it comes to people speaking on youtube or fighting scenes with things breaking in a movie, it gets really harsh.


----------



## ruhenheiM

x1o8x said:


> I've tried them on with the comfy pads and I did not hear all those harshness like i did with the G bowl pads. it's as if with the G bowl pads the treble knob is turned to full and everything becomes super bright, i'm noticing more instruments in the background when listening to music but when it comes to people speaking on youtube or fighting scenes with things breaking in a movie, it gets really harsh.



i see, to be fair the comfy pad add some warmth to the sound, it reduce treble sparkle on grado. that's why i asked if you ever try L-cush on sr60e, because L-cush open up the sound really, you may or may not like it. however since you mentioned you only experience this with movie/stream/game, there is a chance it's the source,  so if you able to try it with other headphones, it might give you some idea. and since you're using generic g-pad that also could be potentially the reason of the harshness, since the QC is quite a problem but i haven't try generic g-pad so it might sound just like that, maybe the genuine g-pad not having those problem but i highly doubt it though. anyway in your case there are few things that could be potentially the problem so you really need to narrow it down to find the right solution  the volume could also be the problem, since the comfy pad will reduce the volume little bit so you need to adjust your volume (lower down your volume knob) when you swap to generic g-pad to get the same db level

but at this point i think your source(game/movie/stream) is the suspect since you don't get this harshness while listening to music.maybe try different game/movie/stream who knows your might not encounter the harshness


----------



## ruhenheiM

i've been rocking these 2 tunes over and over for the past 3 days

can't wait for the album!


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

I have been using the GH1 with the Questyle 400i and I have to say that its pretty dang great. Since we got the 400i in people have been wanting to know what to expect sound wise and with different cans. I think its excellent with these. It tames the treble the slightest bit (which is welcomed) but I like Grados treble so I'm glad its not too much.


----------



## DavidA

@x1o8x, I haven't heard a RS2 but as @ruhenheiM noted they will probably be quite different sounding from the RS2e since I've found that all of the "e" series that I've heard as being a bit warmer over the "i" series and originals.  My RS2e is brighter than my SR60 but since the treble is smoother it never sound harsh or sibilant to me.  I've modded all my Grado headphones and its something you might want to try with your SR60e to reduce the harshness but I'm going to agree with @ruhenheiM that its probably the source material that is the cause of the sibilance/treble issue.

As for the pads, its easy to tell the difference from OEM and generic since the OEM is constructed of different layers of foam while most generic pads are of a single type of foam.  One reason I suggest trying a few different generic pads is the density of the foam, depth of the bowl, shape of the bowl and distance the driver is from your ear vary slightly with all of the generic G-pads I've tried but at $4-5/pair its not a bad alternative to the $40 OEM Grado G-pads.  One thing I've noticed with the RS, GS and PS series is that most seem to have a damping material on the back of the magnet structure which is what I think makes the higher series all sound smoother and more detailed since there is less vibrations being transmitted back to the diaphragm.  All of the alternative drivers from Elleven Acoustica, Nhoord, and Symphones that I've seen have some damping material on the back of the driver/magnet housing and they all sound smoother than any of the SR series to me.

Here is a picture of my SR60 which I've done a few mods and use it with generic G-pads for gaming/youtube:


A little hard to see but there is dynamat in the cups, on the back of the driver and next to the 3 additional vent holes that have been opened.  I'm one that hates the stock Grado cable so I usually install SMC jacks to make the cables removable.


With G-pads, I also replaced the grill cloth with silk organza since it had the "grattle" problem and the original grill cloth was starting to come off.


My RS2e: you can see the damping material on the back of the driver.  I've also installed dynamat in the cups and SMC jacks


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Yes...all with the stock pads.


----------



## ruhenheiM

@DavidA 
do you know how old  your sr60 is? yours don't have dot on the gimbal, pretty cool


----------



## DavidA

ruhenheiM said:


> @DavidA
> do you know how old  your sr60 is? yours don't have dot on the gimbal, pretty cool


I don't know how old they are since i got them used and was only interested in the headband and gimbals for use in a Ypsilon R1 build.  The previous owner said they had the "grattle" problem when I got them but I got bored one night when my GF had a girls night out so I decided to try and see if I could fix them and ended up doing all the mods since they sounded good once I got the hair out.


----------



## DavidA

After finishing up my spare Nhoord Red V2 I got started in listening to them compared to my other "woody" headphones, really enjoying them all: Nhoord Red V2, Prototype Scarlet, Ypsilon R1, RS2e, Ypsilon S1 (in the back-EL-8 and HD6XX)

Hope everyone is having a great evening


----------



## wormsdriver

DavidA said:


> Hope everyone is having a great evening


I'm listening to R1 as well


----------



## x1o8x

DavidA said:


> @x1o8x, I haven't heard a RS2 but as @ruhenheiM noted they will probably be quite different sounding from the RS2e since I've found that all of the "e" series that I've heard as being a bit warmer over the "i" series and originals.  My RS2e is brighter than my SR60 but since the treble is smoother it never sound harsh or sibilant to me.  I've modded all my Grado headphones and its something you might want to try with your SR60e to reduce the harshness but I'm going to agree with @ruhenheiM that its probably the source material that is the cause of the sibilance/treble issue.
> 
> As for the pads, its easy to tell the difference from OEM and generic since the OEM is constructed of different layers of foam while most generic pads are of a single type of foam.  One reason I suggest trying a few different generic pads is the density of the foam, depth of the bowl, shape of the bowl and distance the driver is from your ear vary slightly with all of the generic G-pads I've tried but at $4-5/pair its not a bad alternative to the $40 OEM Grado G-pads.  One thing I've noticed with the RS, GS and PS series is that most seem to have a damping material on the back of the magnet structure which is what I think makes the higher series all sound smoother and more detailed since there is less vibrations being transmitted back to the diaphragm.  All of the alternative drivers from Elleven Acoustica, Nhoord, and Symphones that I've seen have some damping material on the back of the driver/magnet housing and they all sound smoother than any of the SR series to me.
> 
> ...



wow i love those mods you did!

I wouldn't deny that my source isn't up to par and is likely having harshness in it though with the comfy pads they were unnoticeable to me at least, while with these generic G pads it hurts and at times fatiguing to keep it on. I bought these pads for around $25 and unfortunately they were the only source available unless I order from overseas, and I didn't know they were only $4-5 a pair till you guys mentioned it so RIP me, thus buying a few pairs of them would be kinda pricey for me. I'd really like to try those mods like yours but as it's really hard to get a hold of a grado headphone here I wouldn't risk spoiling it 

Only way I see right now is to thoroughly test the RS2 in the shop with all the same sources I have and if they are bearable I'd buy it so I can use it with the G pads. for the time being i'll be stuck with the comfy pads and prolly the L cushion once I get my order. thanks for the input btw, to you and to everyone .


----------



## ruhenheiM

x1o8x said:


> wow i love those mods you did!
> 
> I wouldn't deny that my source isn't up to par and is likely having harshness in it though with the comfy pads they were unnoticeable to me at least, while with these generic G pads it hurts and at times fatiguing to keep it on. I bought these pads for around $25 and unfortunately they were the only source available unless I order from overseas, and I didn't know they were only $4-5 a pair till you guys mentioned it so RIP me, thus buying a few pairs of them would be kinda pricey for me. I'd really like to try those mods like yours but as it's really hard to get a hold of a grado headphone here I wouldn't risk spoiling it
> 
> Only way I see right now is to thoroughly test the RS2 in the shop with all the same sources I have and if they are bearable I'd buy it so I can use it with the G pads. for the time being i'll be stuck with the comfy pads and prolly the L cushion once I get my order. thanks for the input btw, to you and to everyone .



if you could demo rs2 first, that would be very nice. you could decide yourself if its suit you and worthy of an upgrade or not. i'm not gonna lie even though grado have their sound signature but not every headphones they made just merely incremental improvement, some of their headphones do have different tuning, so you might like it, might not. but i think for the on ear grado, rs2e is a safe bet, problem is the one you have a chance to buy is rs2 not rs2e, i bet they have different sound, you really need to demo it first. btw how long have you listening to your sr60e?


----------



## x1o8x

ruhenheiM said:


> if you could demo rs2 first, that would be very nice. you could decide yourself if its suit you and worthy of an upgrade or not. i'm not gonna lie even though grado have their sound signature but not every headphones they made just merely incremental improvement, some of their headphones do have different tuning, so you might like it, might not. but i think for the on ear grado, rs2e is a safe bet, problem is the one you have a chance to buy is rs2 not rs2e, i bet they have different sound, you really need to demo it first. btw how long have you listening to your sr60e?



I've been listening to my SR60e for about a year now, though I have recently purchased the generic G pads.

I actually tried something earlier which is cutting out the cloth of my old Beyerdynamic DTX 510p's ear cups and then placing it on top of the SR60e's grill cloth, and right now those sibilance and trebles are no longer as harsh at it was before on the source that were previously really ear tingling, and vocals and soundstage doesnt sound like they were impacted unlike with the comfy pads. I'll keep listening to it and if it's doing good for me I might just glue the cloth right up and call it a day.


----------



## ruhenheiM

x1o8x said:


> I've been listening to my SR60e for about a year now, though I have recently purchased the generic G pads.
> 
> I actually tried something earlier which is cutting out the cloth of my old Beyerdynamic DTX 510p's ear cups and then placing it on top of the SR60e's grill cloth, and right now those sibilance and trebles are no longer as harsh at it was before on the source that were previously really ear tingling, and vocals and soundstage doesnt sound like they were impacted unlike with the comfy pads. I'll keep listening to it and if it's doing good for me I might just glue the cloth right up and call it a day.



i see, that's nice. hopefully with that simple mod you could resolved the issue. i was also listened with sr60 for about a year before i did some mod on them. it's really good to spend some time with the headphone first before doing any mod just to fully understand what kind of sound you really want. because it might not doable. as great as sr60 drivers potential are, they do have their limit


----------



## x1o8x

ruhenheiM said:


> i see, that's nice. hopefully with that simple mod you could resolved the issue. i was also listened with sr60 for about a year before i did some mod on them. it's really good to spend some time with the headphone first before doing any mod just to fully understand what kind of sound you really want. because it might not doable. as great as sr60 drivers potential are, they do have their limit



i've no experience when it comes to modding grado headphones, so these kind of simple mods would probably be it. though I am still eyeing on that RS2 and if I could solve the issue with the SR60e, I would have less worries of buying the RS2 cause then it'll be like i'm buying the RS2 for the sake of upgrading rather than fixing the issue that isn't guaranteed to go away once i changed headphones.


----------



## DavidA

x1o8x said:


> wow i love those mods you did!
> 
> I wouldn't deny that my source isn't up to par and is likely having harshness in it though with the comfy pads they were unnoticeable to me at least, while with these generic G pads it hurts and at times fatiguing to keep it on. I bought these pads for around $25 and unfortunately they were the only source available unless I order from overseas, and I didn't know they were only $4-5 a pair till you guys mentioned it so RIP me, thus buying a few pairs of them would be kinda pricey for me. I'd really like to try those mods like yours but as it's really hard to get a hold of a grado headphone here I wouldn't risk spoiling it
> 
> Only way I see right now is to thoroughly test the RS2 in the shop with all the same sources I have and if they are bearable I'd buy it so I can use it with the G pads. for the time being i'll be stuck with the comfy pads and prolly the L cushion once I get my order. thanks for the input btw, to you and to everyone .



I wouldn't do any mods on the headphone unless you are confident and if you say they are hard to get all the more reason not to mod them.  All the generic ear pads I've ordered came from ebay and I'd say most are from china so like you they are all from over seas.

If you can listen to the RS2 before buying then its the best way to see if they suit you as @ruhenheiM noted.


----------



## sling5s (Jan 13, 2018)

I wish Grado would release a flagship level headphone that utilizes the L-Cush rather than the G-Cush like PS and GS series.
We need something way beyond the RS1e, GH1 and PS500e that still uses the L-Cush.


----------



## DavidA

sling5s said:


> I wish Grado would release a flagship level headphone that utilizes the L-Cush rather than the G-Cush like PS and GS series.
> We need something way beyond the RS1e and PS500e that still uses the L-Cush.


This is a curious statement since I and most of my friends don't like the L-pads since it the most uncomfortable, its borderline painful for me after 15-20 minutes.  If I hadn't tried the G-pads I'd have never kept my SR225e or RS2e or built any of the alternative driver builds that I've done.  If anything I'd like something more comfortable than the G-pads, say something like the HD700 or SRH-1840 in comfort would be ideal to me.  I guess I have sensitive ears or a very low threshold of pain when it comes to my ears


----------



## Selfish Android

I wish Grado had consideration with their customers and redesign their pads, they can redesing the headband too, earcups are nice, but if you ask for more than 1000$ i expect at least decent construction quality, pads are plan terrible.


----------



## joseph69 (Jan 13, 2018)

You guys need to toughen up your ears up a bit, or decrease the clamping force of the headband. Just let the cushions hang over your ears, with no force. After all, there is no need for any kind of seal with foam cushions. 

I do agree about the flagship models GS-PS2Ke needing to be more nicely constructed, though. And yes, the HD800S is hands down the most comfortable headphone I've ever owned due to the cushions completely going over your ears and not touching any part of them whatsoever!


----------



## ruhenheiM

this lad just made my weekend, this tune really stuck in my head. hopefully it will be such a great weekend. happy weekend everyone!


----------



## sling5s

DavidA said:


> This is a curious statement since I and most of my friends don't like the L-pads since it the most uncomfortable, its borderline painful for me after 15-20 minutes.  If I hadn't tried the G-pads I'd have never kept my SR225e or RS2e or built any of the alternative driver builds that I've done.  If anything I'd like something more comfortable than the G-pads, say something like the HD700 or SRH-1840 in comfort would be ideal to me.  I guess I have sensitive ears or a very low threshold of pain when it comes to my ears



I love the G-Cush for it's soundstage and comfort, but too me, it really distances the mids, diminishes the bass and increases the treble. Even if you manage to tweak it, you are seating in the 10th row rather than being "on stage" or at least front row (with L-Cush and Flats). It's no longer, to me, "in your face" kind of sound, which is what Grado is all about. 

To add, I really have small ears so I think it doesn't bother me as much.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

MTMECraig said:


> I have been using the GH1 with the Questyle 400i and I have to say that its pretty dang great. Since we got the 400i in people have been wanting to know what to expect sound wise and with different cans. I think its excellent with these. It tames the treble the slightest bit (which is welcomed) but I like Grados treble so I'm glad its not too much.



You keep talkin' like that and y'all won't have  a GH1 to test anymore...


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

SomeGuyDude said:


> You keep talkin' like that and y'all won't have  a GH1 to test anymore...


LOL! You’re the best dude. 

But with that said you have taken enough headphones off our hands, MTME is almost bone dry from you. 

Send me a pm when you are thinking of coming in next. We will jam together


----------



## SomeGuyDude

MTMECraig said:


> LOL! You’re the best dude.
> 
> But with that said you have taken enough headphones off our hands, MTME is almost bone dry from you.
> 
> Send me a pm when you are thinking of coming in next. We will jam together



I like  to  think of  it like...  helping clean out the stock!


----------



## joseph69

SomeGuyDude said:


> You keep talkin' like that and y'all won't have  a GH1 to test anymore...


If I'm not mistaken, you have the Clear, correct? If so, try the GH1 (preferrable w/G cushions) and let us know what you think. The GH1 w/G is the exact reason I wouldn't buy the Clear after demoing both side by side.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

joseph69 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, you have the Clear, correct? If so, try the GH1 (preferrable w/G cushions) and let us know what you think. The GH1 w/G is the exact reason I wouldn't buy the Clear after demoing both side by side.



I don't have the Clear with me, though I  did spend a good amount of time with them on the CMA400i. I'd love to try the GH1 with  the G-cush if the shop has any of those pads handy.  I'll definitely A/B them with the Clear though.

Me personally I'm an Audeze guy, the LCD-3 is my current go-to.


----------



## sling5s

Selfish Android said:


> I wish Grado had consideration with their customers and redesign their pads, they can redesing the headband too, earcups are nice, but if you ask for more than 1000$ i expect at least decent construction quality, pads are plan terrible.



Yes they can definitely improve the gimbals and blocks (especially on there premium flagship headphones). All the aftermarket sellers have demonstrated it's possible. The pads...?
Well, it's really these darn cheap foam pads, it's material, how they are shaped, and how they are placed over the driver/cup that are largely responsible for the sound signature: punchy, snappy bass, euphonic mids, and airy treble.


----------



## joseph69

sling5s said:


> Well, it's really these darn cheap foam pads, it's material, how they are shaped, and how they are placed over the driver/cup that are largely responsible for the sound signature: punchy, snappy bass, euphonic mids, and airy treble.


Agreed. But I still feel they could've done better with their headband/gimbal/rodblock design, especially with the newly released flagship models. Nevertheless, they still sound fantastic, though!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

TBH I always felt like part of Grado's charm was how throwback the design is.


----------



## DavidA

SomeGuyDude said:


> TBH I always felt like part of Grado's charm was how throwback the design is.


Agree that there a nice charm for the style but for the prices that Grado is charging for their PS/GS series I would think that aluminum rod blocks & gimbals like those from Rholuplat should be a given.


----------



## AWS Soul

x1o8x said:


> unfortunately I don't have the L cushion pads to try it out. I've always considered myself attracted to grado's house sound but in this case the SR60e with the G bowl pads is just too harsh for me. however all these harshness were only experienced when I watch youtube / movies or play games, and whenever i listen to music with it, it was doing fine, great in fact.
> 
> 
> 
> that's a great comparison you did there. did you try them on with the stock pads?


That might be because the sample rate of youtube & movies is 48000 which is a very treble sounding sample rate ,  most music is mixed and mastered at 41000 which has a less treble sounding presence.


----------



## x1o8x

AWS Soul said:


> That might be because the sample rate of youtube & movies is 48000 which is a very treble sounding sample rate ,  most music is mixed and mastered at 41000 which has a less treble sounding presence.



It's likely they were badly mixed though my simple mod has managed to reduce the harshness, and I just found out my right cup has the grattle which was a little frustrating. I tried blowing hard into the cup several times and it's like a raffle where the rattle would become worse or less, for now it's the latter. I'll prolly end up opening the cup if it keeps going on


----------



## Jazmanaut

AWS Soul said:


> That might be because the sample rate of youtube & movies is 48000 which is a very treble sounding sample rate ,  most music is mixed and mastered at 41000 which has a less treble sounding presence.


Um... You don´t clearly know what you are talking about.


----------



## AWS Soul

Jazmanaut said:


> Um... You don´t clearly know what you are talking about.


If you say so , i'm a professional musician who records , mixes & masters Albums , but if you think i don't know what i'm talking about then so be it.


----------



## ruhenheiM

AWS Soul said:


> If you say so , i'm a professional musician who records , mixes & masters Albums , but if you think i don't know what i'm talking about then so be it.


is this you?

https://www.artistswithsoul.com


----------



## Lavakugel

What is the difference in sound between Grado GH-1 and RS2e? Is it worth getting a RS2e or is sound too similar to GH-1?


----------



## Jazmanaut

AWS Soul said:


> If you say so , i'm a professional musician who records , mixes & masters Albums , but if you think i don't know what i'm talking about then so be it.



Well i do run Masteringstudio my self, but still do not understand how one 48KHz could be more "harsh" or treble sounding. Yes 48KHz could preproduce frequencies above human hearingrange, but that does not mean it sounds more trebley per se.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Lavakugel said:


> What is the difference in sound between Grado GH-1 and RS2e? Is it worth getting a RS2e or is sound too similar to GH-1?


This may help.  Higher numbers are better.


----------



## Lavakugel

Thanks John. When you are listening do they sound different?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Yes they do.  Transparency is better on the RS2e; subbass is better on the GH1.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

AWS Soul said:


> If you say so , i'm a professional musician who records , mixes & masters Albums , but if you think i don't know what i'm talking about then so be it.



If you said 48KHz is a "treble sounding sample rate" then I feel terrible for anyone you've mixed and mastered for because that proves you know absolutely nothing about audio.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Jazmanaut said:


> Well i do run Masteringstudio my self, but still do not understand how one 48KHz could be more "harsh" or treble sounding. Yes 48KHz could preproduce frequencies above human hearingrange, but that does not mean it sounds more trebley per se.



I mean... so does every sampling rate. By this dude's logic 192KHz must be absolutely unbearable.


----------



## sling5s (Jan 15, 2018)

I recently purchased the ATH-ADX5000, AT's flagship headphone. Paid $2000. It was a very resolving and detailed headphone, more so than the HD800 and equal to Focal Utopia.
It was everything I wanted the HD800 to be, more forward mids, more punchy bass and more extended upper treble. But I have to say, I still enjoyed the Epsilon R1 (aftermarket grado like tuned drivers) more. So eventually, I returned the ADX5000.
Once your ears get tuned to the "grado" sound signature, it's really hard to like other headphones for long periods.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I think that's one of my favorite things about certain headphone companies. I like it when they have a "house sound." I really don't want every headphone trying to hit the same frequency response, and I have this bad feeling that a lot of companies are going to try and get on Tyll's WoF instead of them looking at what they think sounds best. Even if I disagree with a company, I'd way rather they push in their direction than chasing someone else's.


----------



## DavidA

SomeGuyDude said:


> I think that's one of my favorite things about certain headphone companies. I like it when they have a "house sound." I really don't want every headphone trying to hit the same frequency response, and I have this bad feeling that a lot of companies are going to try and get on Tyll's WoF instead of them looking at what they think sounds best. Even if I disagree with a company, I'd way rather they push in their direction than chasing someone else's.


Very well said and I hope companies keep trying to come up with different sounding headphones to those like me who like the different sounds since if they all sounded the same it would be boring.


----------



## joseph69

sling5s said:


> Once your ears get turned to the "grado" sound signature, it's really hard to like other headphones


You're not kidding!


----------



## headfry (Jan 15, 2018)

in my opinion, Grado's are works of art -mostly for how they reveal the artist's intent, expression, humanity,
talent on such a profound level. I also think that they are voiced for low to moderate volumes, and for me greatly
benefit by a great source and careful eq to taste. These factors, together with finding a good fit - had to reverse the cushions
on my SR225e's -  and making sure they are fully broken in - make for a listening experience - for me - where the
headphones disappear and it's all the artists, the recording/production and the musical/artistic expression - it's all the
album/performance. This holds true for myself, both for the budget priced SR225e's as well as my summit-fi GS1000i's. 

...both to me sound fantastic and I enjoy them roughly equally at this point. 
Biggest difference, the GS1000i have a soundstage about four times the
size, greater refinement and depth - but both to me are very, very enjoyable!


----------



## jaxz




----------



## SomeGuyDude

Seriously, are these the most photogenic headphones or what?


----------



## ruhenheiM

SomeGuyDude said:


> Seriously, are these the most photogenic headphones or what?


to this date, this photo still made me want to buy rs1 button


----------



## wormsdriver

I'm glad to see the Rs1's get some love around here. I gotta say they have knocked off my PS1k off the #1 spot. I haven't use either one that much this last year, but my Rs1 NEVER disappoints! Always such an enjoyable listen, definitely my favorite headphone of all time!


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> I'm glad to see the Rs1's get some love around here. I gotta say they have knocked off my PS1k off the #1 spot. I haven't use either one that much this last year, but my Rs1 NEVER disappoints! Always such an enjoyable listen, definitely my favorite headphone of all time!



It is just a kick butt headphone!
Like you, I don't use it much....but when I do I so much enjoy it's sound....it just ticks all of the right boxes.


----------



## ruhenheiM

@DavidA 
if i'm not mistaken you live in hawai and i just watched news about hawai, what a day!


----------



## trellus

ruhenheiM said:


> @DavidA
> if i'm not mistaken you live in hawai and i just watched news about hawai, what a day!



I had the same thought earlier this morning as I was reading some of his posts.  Crazy stuff!


----------



## Harry Manback

AWS Soul said:


> That might be because the sample rate of youtube & movies is 48000 which is a very treble sounding sample rate ,  most music is mixed and mastered at 41000 which has a less treble sounding presence.



Music is NOT mixed at 41000.

48000 is not trebly sounding.  Quit spreading your incorrect opinions as if they are fact.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Harry Manback said:


> Music is NOT mixed at 41000.
> 
> 48000 is not trebly sounding.  Quit spreading your incorrect opinions as if they are fact.



It doesn't even make sense. What justification is there to that? Like... by what method could 48000 be trebly sounding? Does that mean the even higher ones are just unlistenable?


----------



## LaCuffia

I recently acquired the RS2e...I seem to dip in and out of Grado land but something keeps drawing me back.  It’s always a little shock when you first hear them as there is this crystalline quality to the sound and it’s like peering through a freshly windexed window.  I guess this is normally perceived as heightened treble but time will tell. This is my first time with the RS2e.  They look super cool with the brown leather headband.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

LaCuffia said:


> I recently acquired the RS2e...I seem to dip in and out of Grado land but something keeps drawing me back.  It’s always a little shock when you first hear them as there is this crystalline quality to the sound and it’s like peering through a freshly windexed window.  I guess this is normally perceived as heightened treble but time will tell. This is my first time with the RS2e.  They look super cool with the brown leather headband.


Whew.. I LOVE your imagery applied to Grados... “crystalline...”. “peering through a freshly Windexed window.”


----------



## LaCuffia

Thanks...got the RS2e in large part based on your awesome comprensive review of the Grado line. It’s like the Grado Encyclopedia. Looking forward to spending time with the RS2e.


----------



## j0val

LaCuffia said:


> I recently acquired the RS2e...I seem to dip in and out of Grado land but something keeps drawing me back.  It’s always a little shock when you first hear them as there is this crystalline quality to the sound and it’s like peering through a freshly windexed window.  I guess this is normally perceived as heightened treble but time will tell. This is my first time with the RS2e.  They look super cool with the brown leather headband.



This is definitely a great way to put it. I feel exactly the same way. I started my headphone journey about 5 or 6 years back with the Grado sr-80. I really liked those headphones, but I felt like I needed to explore other brands and models out there. After trying several other headphones (which I enjoyed each one), I've ended up with the Grado PS-500e. There's something about the Grado sound that is very compelling and I still look forward to listening to them. I've recently been bitten by the headphone bug to try another pair again, but I'm finding it very hard to part with the Grados (I know I'll just end up with another Grado pair in the future).


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> Whew.. I LOVE your imagery applied to Grados... “crystalline...”. “peering through a freshly Windexed window.”



Me too...what a great description .


----------



## whirlwind (Jan 20, 2018)

RS1 kind of morning.

Grado RS1....tubes....blues....what is not to like   

The transparency of these cans is all that it is bragged up to be.

Finally bought a monitor stand so I could fit more gear on the desk!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Grado + tubes seems like one of those magic combos if you got the right set. 

I really wanna test out the GH2...


----------



## thegen

SomeGuyDude said:


> TBH I always felt like part of Grado's charm was how throwback the design is.



I must admit that I wish the they put some more love to the design but I like how fragile they feel, even if they look rigid they still feel pretty fragile. Cable staying in place with some glue and what not.. I treat my PS500e's like a shy little diamond


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> RS1 kind of morning.
> 
> Grado RS1....tubes....blues....what is not to like
> 
> ...



more is always better


----------



## TooFrank

SomeGuyDude said:


> Grado + tubes seems like one of those magic combos if you got the right set.
> 
> I really wanna test out the GH2...


I really love my GH2. Using them mostly with the ttvj deluxe flat pads. I don’t think they have got so much appreciation. I also have the gs2ke, quite different though. The gh2’s really rocks with much deeper bass although also smaller soundstage. Read a review from headfonia saying: It is the high (and somewhat dry)-end Grado for the masses https://www.headfonia.com/review-grado-gh2-cocobolo-japan-limited-edition-kookoo/


----------



## LaCuffia

The GH-2 is really good.  I have the RS2e now, which is a bit clearer and more transparent but less bass than the GH2.  The amount of detail the RS2e can extract is amazing. I am trying them out with the G cushion pads too. Hard to say at this point whether it’s a good pairing.  Is the GS2000e sort of bass light?  I was always curious about models that have stock G cushion pads.  I know Grado frowns upon fitting the G pads on headphones with the L pads as stock.


----------



## luckybaer

SR80e all the way!  Contemplating moving up the product line to RS2e.


----------



## ruhenheiM

for any gradoheads with diy skills, there is some group buy for amplifier boards on headcase, maybe some of you want to build some amplifier


----------



## SomeGuyDude

LaCuffia said:


> The GH-2 is really good.  I have the RS2e now, which is a bit clearer and more transparent but less bass than the GH2.  The amount of detail the RS2e can extract is amazing. I am trying them out with the G cushion pads too. Hard to say at this point whether it’s a good pairing.  Is the GS2000e sort of bass light?  I was always curious about models that have stock G cushion pads.  I know Grado frowns upon fitting the G pads on headphones with the L pads as stock.



Confession. I didn't find the RS2/1 clear, just trebly and unpleasant. They were like my go-to example of why I hated Grado.


----------



## LaCuffia

The RS2e or the earlier versions?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I'm pretty sure I've heard the e, the i, and the one without a letter on the end. Like, that bass is just wayyyyy too rolled off. That's why I was pretty surprised when I heard the GH1. It was the first Grado that didn't sound, to me, like the music was coming out of an answering machine.


----------



## LaCuffia

The RS2e sounds pretty dynamic out of the Deckard.  The bass is certainly leaner than, let’s say, a 650 or LCD2 but it’s tight and controlled. I find that pumping juice gives the bass noticeable heft.  I tried it on high gain with the Deckard and was very surprised at how much richer it became. Its just a little too loud (even at 9 o’clock) and am worried about my hearing when using it in that mode.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I mean I'm not telling anyone they shouldn't like it, but to me there's far too much of a tendency to call a headphone with below-neutral bass "tight and controlled." It's not any tighter than a planar, there's just less of it. 

But that's part of Grado's charm. The family has a sound they aim at and they go for it regardless of what shows up on the charts. I think that's a wonderful thing. It shows greater regard for the listening experience than a company that might sit there with a measurement rig trying to get the little line to look a certain way.


----------



## LaCuffia (Jan 20, 2018)

Yeah, Grado is like the rotary phone to, for example, Focal’s sleek iPhone.  Or like a record shop when everyone else is Spotify or Tidal.

You get the idea - they don’t care about trends.


----------



## ruhenheiM

LaCuffia said:


> Yeah, Grado is like the rotary phone to, for example, Focal’s sleek iPhone.  Or like a record shop when everyone else is Spotify or Tidal.
> 
> You get the idea - they don’t care about trends.





SomeGuyDude said:


> I mean I'm not telling anyone they shouldn't like it, but to me there's far too much of a tendency to call a headphone with below-neutral bass "tight and controlled." It's not any tighter than a planar, there's just less of it.
> 
> But that's part of Grado's charm. The family has a sound they aim at and they go for it regardless of what shows up on the charts. I think that's a wonderful thing. It shows greater regard for the listening experience than a company that might sit there with a measurement rig trying to get the little line to look a certain way.



they're old school you know, just like stax, they also don't follow trend, not sure about current stax since edifier already bought them


----------



## LaCuffia

Stax is still the same - Edifier let’s them to do what they want.  It’s really incredible how careful and meticulous they are in engineering and crafting their earspeakers.  The 404 Limited Edition is still one of the best I’ve ever heard - I totally regret selling them.


----------



## ruhenheiM

LaCuffia said:


> Stax is still the same - Edifier let’s them to do what they want.  It’s really incredible how careful and meticulous they are in engineering and crafting their earspeakers.  The 404 Limited Edition is still one of the best I’ve ever heard - I totally regret selling them.


yeah it's subsidiary but still though, you never knew

i just found out this album about week ago, really great with ps1000e

while waiting patiently for this baby


Spoiler: denon sh90


----------



## joseph69 (Jan 20, 2018)

ruhenheiM said:


> yeah it's subsidiary but still though, you never knew
> 
> i just found out this album about week ago, really great with ps1000e
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the headphones, hope you enjoy them.
Going to check this album out right now on Tidal Hi-Fi.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations on the headphones, hope you enjoy them.
> Going to check this album out right now on Tidal Hi-Fi.


thanks joseph! hopefully it sounds great
i'm not sure if you're going to like it, i didn't have any idea about the artist and it turned out it's a great album. btw i got that album from stax user. so you might want to check it also with your stax system


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> thanks joseph! hopefully it sounds great
> i'm not sure if you're going to like it, i didn't have any idea about the artist and it turned out it's a great album. btw i got that album from stax user. so you might want to check it also with your stax system


Well, I must say I was shocked and thought that there was something wrong with Tidal when I started playing the album, and I just happen to be listening to my 009 too! Just not for me, but you never know until you listen.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> Well, I must say I was shocked and thought that there was something wrong with Tidal when I started playing the album, and I just happen to be listening to my 009 too! Just not for me, but you never know until you listen.


hahaha when i first listened to first track i was like, hmmm not for me, i like metal but that heavy distortion sound not blend very well with the melody but i kept listening to it and i think start from middle tracks to the end of the album, the sound became more interesting, her voice and those hollow sound just very hypnotizing. btw did you notice any compression or some kind of dynamic loss from that album? i didn't read anything about that album, i just search the album and listened with ps1000e and i think it's well recorded album, in term of recording quality


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> hahaha when i first listened to first track i was like, hmmm not for me, i like metal but that heavy distortion sound not blend very well with the melody but i kept listening to it and i think start from middle tracks to the end of the album, the sound became more interesting, her voice and those hollow sound just very hypnotizing. btw did you notice any compression or some kind of dynamic loss from that album? i didn't read anything about that album, i just search the album and listened with ps1000e and i think it's well recorded album, in term of recording quality


Definitely didn't listen long enough to comment on the dynamics. I listened to the first 20 seconds of the first track, then skipped through the rest of the tracks even faster!


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> Definitely didn't listen long enough to comment on the dynamics. I listened to the first 20 seconds of the first track, then skipped through the rest of the tracks even faster!


lol. the reason i asking that because as you know high end grados are quite forgiving headphones but there are few albums like really really crap recorded, even listening with grado i could hear those high distortion very clear, so i imagine listening with stax must be very painful. i just want to check is that album really well recorded album or is it because i listen with grado


----------



## Douger333

I have listened to Abyss this afternoon, thank you for bringing it to my attention. Listening to Spotify Premium on my RS1's, Dragonfly Black and my PC... I am a fan of Evanescence and
others so this is a familiar genre for me. Regarding Grados and bass, they can usually develop good bass performance after 200 hours of break-in, not wise to judge until then!


----------



## wormsdriver

Did anybody else see this? https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/18/16904558/grado-wireless-headphones-2018


----------



## ruhenheiM

wormsdriver said:


> Did anybody else see this? https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/18/16904558/grado-wireless-headphones-2018


 and i thought the shocking news of the day was this one


----------



## whirlwind

ruhenheiM said:


> and i thought the shocking news of the day was this one





This is indeed shocking news


----------



## trellus

wormsdriver said:


> Did anybody else see this? https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/18/16904558/grado-wireless-headphones-2018



Nice find!  I'll believe it when I see it, though.  I have a feeling it's going to be a Chinese-made, iGrado / eGrado level of quality set of headphones, though, in which case I might pass, since I had to send my eGrado's in due to driver rattle in one channel, and it worked for about a month before having the same problem and I just gave up and they sit in a case unused since.


----------



## wormsdriver

I'm thinking the same thing. Probably eGrado type can, can't say I'd be too interested in it if that is indeed the case.


----------



## Gnomeplay

j0val said:


> This is definitely a great way to put it. I feel exactly the same way. I started my headphone journey about 5 or 6 years back with the Grado sr-80. I really liked those headphones, but I felt like I needed to explore other brands and models out there. After trying several other headphones (which I enjoyed each one), I've ended up with the Grado PS-500e. There's something about the Grado sound that is very compelling and I still look forward to listening to them. I've recently been bitten by the headphone bug to try another pair again, but I'm finding it very hard to part with the Grados (I know I'll just end up with another Grado pair in the future).


I've been down that road too. Except I accidentally ended up with my first Grado, the RS1i. After owning and selling several planars/dynamics, the RS1 was the only headphone that I really regretted parting with. I now have a GH2 to replace it, and I don't think I'll make that mistake twice. I'll let the rest of my gear fluctuate while I keep this one as a constant.


----------



## YtseJamer (Feb 4, 2018)

For those that are looking for a solid DAC/Amp combo for Grado headphones, the Audio-GD R2R-11 is quite good with my pair of 225e.


----------



## whirlwind

I spy the tape mod.


----------



## YtseJamer

whirlwind said:


> I spy the tape mod.



lol, yes I prefer the 225e with the tape mod


----------



## whirlwind

It is such a great and easy mod. 

I complain a bit about Grado's cables, I am not a big fan...but I must give credit where credit is due...they have nailed the pads, so easy to change.


----------



## DavidA

whirlwind said:


> It is such a great and easy mod.
> 
> I complain a bit about Grado's cables, I am not a big fan...but I must give credit where credit is due...they have nailed the pads, so easy to change.


Love the quick and easy pad changes but like you not a fan of the cables, especially the newer 8 conductor ones which are so heavy for such light headphones.

@YtseJamer, you might also want to try some generic G-pads ($4-5 on ebay) if you want a little better comfort and a touch more bass and sound stage but it will also slightly recess the mids and highs a little.
My SR225e:


----------



## YtseJamer

DavidA said:


> Love the quick and easy pad changes but like you not a fan of the cables, especially the newer 8 conductor ones which are so heavy for such light headphones.
> 
> @YtseJamer, you might also want to try some generic G-pads ($4-5 on ebay) if you want a little better comfort and a touch more bass and sound stage but it will also slightly recess the mids and highs a little.
> My SR225e:



Ok thanks I will try the G-pads


----------



## ruhenheiM

there is a training that could help you wearing heavy headphone


----------



## cbf123 (Jan 23, 2018)

Hello! So today I became a member of the Grado fanclub, apparently! I bought a brand new, boxed set of GH-2's yesterday and they arrived today. Still getting used to these pads (why, Grado, why???) but I've got a set of G-cush on order after reading about them on here. I LOVE the sound so far, been working my way through what seems like every single pair of headphones on the market over the past few years, partly for fun, partly to try and see what I like the most. So far, these are a keeper. I just hope the comfort aspect improves with the G-cush.

Sorry, forgot to say - what sort of burn-in time should I expect with these? Loving them from the box, but my experiences over the past couple of years makes me think there's more to come after a bit of time. Brain burn-in obviously likely too!


----------



## ruhenheiM

cbf123 said:


> Hello! So today I became a member of the Grado fanclub, apparently! I bought a brand new, boxed set of GH-2's yesterday and they arrived today. Still getting used to these pads (why, Grado, why???) but I've got a set of G-cush on order after reading about them on here. I LOVE the sound so far, been working my way through what seems like every single pair of headphones on the market over the past few years, partly for fun, partly to try and see what I like the most. So far, these are a keeper. I just hope the comfort aspect improves with the G-cush.
> 
> Sorry, forgot to say - what sort of burn-in time should I expect with these? Loving them from the box, but my experiences over the past couple of years makes me think there's more to come after a bit of time. Brain burn-in obviously likely too!


congrats!  g- cush going to make those very comfortable but expect some changes in sound. i haven't really pay attention about burn in time, i can't comment on it. are you scouser for real?


----------



## cbf123

ruhenheiM said:


> congrats!  g- cush going to make those very comfortable but expect some changes in sound. i haven't really pay attention about burn in time, i can't comment on it. are you scouser for real?



Haha, cheers! I’m from ‘over the water’ as we say around here. I live just across the Mersey river on the Wirral. I work in Liverpool everyday though. I’m only a scouser to somebody not from Liverpool. Scousers would call me something else, all in good humour though.

It’s just easier to say ‘Liverpool’ on an internationally used forum though


----------



## ruhenheiM

cbf123 said:


> Haha, cheers! I’m from ‘over the water’ as we say around here. I live just across the Mersey river on the Wirral. I work in Liverpool everyday though. I’m only a scouser to somebody not from Liverpool. Scousers would call me something else, all in good humour though.
> 
> It’s just easier to say ‘Liverpool’ on an internationally used forum though



haha i see, i was a bit surprised, i rarely seen scouser on audio forum which to me kinda weird, with all those mersey beat, i thought scousers would be into audio system. at least to me, they famous for music and football


----------



## eucariote

wormsdriver said:


> I'm glad to see the Rs1's get some love around here. I gotta say they have knocked off my PS1k off the #1 spot. I haven't use either one that much this last year, but my Rs1 NEVER disappoints! Always such an enjoyable listen, definitely my favorite headphone of all time!


When I first got a set of LCD-2 and was showing them to my wife I gave her a set of RS-1 to compare the sound and she preferred the Grados.  Couldn't talk her out of it


----------



## cbf123

Yeah, there doesn't seem to be too many around unfortunately. Not really any HiFi shows or anything in Liverpool either so no huge market, but yeah, the whole city is built on its musical legacy. It can get a bit much at times!!

As a blue, the less said about the football, the better!

A few more hours on these this morning before I have to work. Still sounding great. Still uncomfortable!


----------



## wormsdriver

eucariote said:


> When I first got a set of LCD-2 and was showing them to my wife I gave her a set of RS-1 to compare the sound and she preferred the Grados.  Couldn't talk her out of it


Your wife has has good taste in headphones!


----------



## ranfan (Jan 24, 2018)

The RS2e is amazing. Glad to see it's receiving lots of love in this thread. Even after getting the PS2ke, it's still hard to replace the RS2e. The sound, and it's lightweight build. I'm pretty happy alternating between them every night and then. RS2e with it's emotional, touching vocals. PS2ke with its top-class separation, soundstage, and resolution. Like listening to the musician in a studio/cafe, and maestro at an orchestra (pardon the analogy). Both immersive, and enjoyable. One is closer, and the other more expansive (wider+deeper). I love them both.  They're also rather easy-to-drive.

@ruhenheiM Hey, thanks for that neck muscle training video.  Lol.


----------



## ranfan (Jan 24, 2018)

ruthieandjohn said:


> *The Grado PS2000e, GS2000e, GS1000i, PS1000:  A Tale Of Balanced and Single Ended
> *
> I now have had my Grado GS2000e (balanced configuration) and PS2000e (also balanced) for almost three weeks, and so I thought I would share some experiences with them.  To summarize the main points up front:
> 
> ...


Thank you!  Hope I can try the PS1k, and GS1000i someday.


----------



## LaCuffia

Agree completely about the RS2e.  Got it a couple  of weeks ago and am really impressed by its ability to sound extremely transparent but yet not harsh or grating.  It doesn’t cause me any fatigue despite the tilt toward brightness.  Plus, it’s so light and the design is just so retro cool.


----------



## ruhenheiM

cbf123 said:


> Yeah, there doesn't seem to be too many around unfortunately. Not really any HiFi shows or anything in Liverpool either so no huge market, but yeah, the whole city is built on its musical legacy. It can get a bit much at times!!
> 
> *As a blue,* the less said about the football, the better!
> 
> A few more hours on these this morning before I have to work. Still sounding great. Still uncomfortable!


got it big sam 
i'm looking forward for your impression of gh2 with G-pad, btw if you couldn't get the sound of it with g-pad you might wanna try some generic knock off G-pad




ranfan said:


> The RS2e is amazing. Glad to see it's receiving lots of love in this thread. Even after getting the PS2ke, it's still hard to replace the RS2e. The sound, and it's lightweight build. I'm pretty happy alternating between them every night and then. RS2e with it's emotional, touching vocals. PS2ke with its top-class separation, soundstage, and resolution. Like listening to the musician in a studio/cafe, and maestro at an orchestra (pardon the analogy). Both immersive, and enjoyable. One is closer, and the other more expansive (wider+deeper). I love them both.  They're also rather easy-to-drive.
> 
> @ruhenheiM Hey, thanks for that neck muscle training video.  Lol.



you're welcome  i bet you have the same thought as mine, if only this headphone could be much lighter...
hopefully someday i could demo rs2e


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I'm not a fan of the RS series, but I genuinely feel that if that sound works for you there's nothing out there that could usurp it. They really are unique, a true example of artisan craftsmanship. 

Personally, I'm still trying super hard not to run out and grab those GH1s. And I'm not gonna lie, a wireless Grado is REALLY appealing to me.


----------



## joseph69

ranfan said:


> The RS2e is amazing. Glad to see it's receiving lots of love in this thread. Even after getting the PS2ke, it's still hard to replace the RS2e. The sound, and it's lightweight build. I'm pretty happy alternating between them every night and then. RS2e with it's emotional, touching vocals. PS2ke with its top-class separation, soundstage, and resolution. Like listening to the musician in a studio/cafe, and maestro at an orchestra (pardon the analogy). Both immersive, and enjoyable. One is closer, and the other more expansive (wider+deeper). I love them both.  They're also rather easy-to-drive.


+1
In my case the RS1i/PS2Ke.


----------



## cbf123

So, I just bought some GS1000e's...


----------



## adamryan1983

Hey guys/gals, just wondering if someone could point me in the right direction. Looking to delve into the grado sound/world. I am currently using Sennheiser momentum over ears, and AT m50 headphones. Looking for something a little more open sounding, more lively, and more "clear". I have been debating grado headphones for a while and am debating the sr80 to the sr225. Which would be the better choice. Hoping for the move to be better in quality moreso than a lateral move from my current headphones. Would the sr80 be a step down/lateral, if yes, what about the sr225? Thanks


----------



## eucariote

adamryan1983 said:


> Hey guys/gals, just wondering if someone could point me in the right direction. Looking to delve into the grado sound/world. I am currently using Sennheiser momentum over ears, and AT m50 headphones. Looking for something a little more open sounding, more lively, and more "clear". I have been debating grado headphones for a while and am debating the sr80 to the sr225. Which would be the better choice. Hoping for the move to be better in quality moreso than a lateral move from my current headphones. Would the sr80 be a step down/lateral, if yes, what about the sr225? Thanks


The closed headphones you have are great but I find that open headphones sound much better than closed in the same price range.  And in particular I've owned sr80 & sr225 and prefer them over any closed headphone I've heard.  The Grados have a similar sound but the SR225 are noticeably better imo and worth the price difference, especially if you find them used.  They will be very different from your current headphones, you should really try them out first if you can.


----------



## adamryan1983

eucariote said:


> The closed headphones you have are great but I find that open headphones sound much better than closed in the same price range.  And in particular I've owned sr80 & sr225 and prefer them over any closed headphone I've heard.  The Grados have a similar sound but the SR225 are noticeably better imo and worth the price difference, especially if you find them used.  They will be very different from your current headphones, you should really try them out first if you can.



That's the problem, I can't audition them in advance. I'm more or less sold on the concept and idea of the grado. Just wasn't sure if the sr80 would be a step up from my current lineup, or if the sr225 would be either. I would look at the sr325 but most say they prefer the sound of the 225 to the 325.


----------



## eucariote

adamryan1983 said:


> That's the problem, I can't audition them in advance. I'm more or less sold on the concept and idea of the grado. Just wasn't sure if the sr80 would be a step up from my current lineup, or if the sr225 would be either. I would look at the sr325 but most say they prefer the sound of the 225 to the 325.


I think both would be a step up.  Personally I did not like the 325, and if you're worried that you might not like the Grado sound, those embody the harsh qualities the line been criticized for imo.  SR225 with tape mod are almost as good as RS-1 I'd go with those.  You're not passing through Montreal any time soon are you?  I've been to a couple of headphone shops there that have them (just to try them, I'd buy them used).


----------



## adamryan1983

eucariote said:


> I think both would be a step up.  Personally I did not like the 325, and if you're worried that you might not like the Grado sound, those embody the harsh qualities the line been criticized for imo.  SR225 with tape mod are almost as good as RS-1 I'd go with those.  You're not passing through Montreal any time soon are you?  I've been to a couple of headphone shops there that have them (just to try them, I'd buy them used).



No I won't be. But I am more interested in getting them use than buying new. I have found a few offers. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## cathee

adamryan1983 said:


> That's the problem, I can't audition them in advance. I'm more or less sold on the concept and idea of the grado. Just wasn't sure if the sr80 would be a step up from my current lineup, or if the sr225 would be either. I would look at the sr325 but most say they prefer the sound of the 225 to the 325.



When I was first dipping my toe into this hobby, a Grado fan told me: *try a pair of SR60s, if you like the sound, get the best Grado you can afford and you won't regret it.* Almost a decade later now, I think that has been the only good recommendation on headphones I've received. 

I know you said you can't audition them, which can be tricky for someone who's just coming to Grados (or even just open headphones in general), my recommendation would be to go read *this incredible Grado comparison thread* (s/o ruthieandjohn for this incredible resource) and then get the pair that you think would be best for you. The differences between the Grados are noticeable but subtle. If you're just trying Grados/opens I doubt you'd like one and not another.


----------



## YtseJamer (Jan 25, 2018)

adamryan1983 said:


> That's the problem, I can't audition them in advance. I'm more or less sold on the concept and idea of the grado. Just wasn't sure if the sr80 would be a step up from my current lineup, or if the sr225 would be either. I would look at the sr325 but most say they prefer the sound of the 225 to the 325.



You should go with the 225e.  (And +1 for the tape mod if you want to tweak the sound a little bit)

BTW, there's a brand new pair of 225e available on Canuck Audio Mart for $250 CAD.  I bought a pair from the same store last week, I offered them $250 with the shipping included and they accepted my offer.

http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649407641-grado-sr225e-clearence/


----------



## eucariote

cathee said:


> When I was first dipping my toe into this hobby, a Grado fan told me: *try a pair of SR60s, if you like the sound, get the best Grado you can afford and you won't regret it.* Almost a decade later now, I think that has been the only good recommendation on headphones I've received.



Lol  x2


----------



## adamryan1983

YtseJamer said:


> You should go with the 225e.  (And +1 for the tape mod if you want to tweak the sound a little bit)
> 
> BTW, there's a brand new pair of 225e available on Canuck Audio Mart for $250 CAD.  I bought a pair from the same store last week, I offered them $250 with the shipping included and they accepted my offer.
> 
> http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649407641-grado-sr225e-clearence/



I actually seen that! I am actually debating that one or there is a pair for sale on the classifieds here on the forum I can get, only bought back in December.


----------



## dr cornelius

adamryan1983 said:


> Hey guys/gals, just wondering if someone could point me in the right direction. Looking to delve into the grado sound/world. I am currently using Sennheiser momentum over ears, and AT m50 headphones. Looking for something a little more open sounding, more lively, and more "clear". I have been debating grado headphones for a while and am debating the sr80 to the sr225. Which would be the better choice. Hoping for the move to be better in quality moreso than a lateral move from my current headphones. Would the sr80 be a step down/lateral, if yes, what about the sr225? Thanks


IMO the SR 80 would be a step down - the 225 is a better choice, as the headphones you have now are pretty good.


----------



## adamryan1983

dr cornelius said:


> IMO the SR 80 would be a step down - the 225 is a better choice, as the headphones you have now are pretty good.



That's what I was thinking. I would think the sr80 is a step down. Also, don't wanna waste money going to the 225 if it's only a lateral move in quality. Hoping to essentially step up in quality.


----------



## ranfan (Jan 25, 2018)

adamryan1983 said:


> Hey guys/gals, just wondering if someone could point me in the right direction. Looking to delve into the grado sound/world. I am currently using Sennheiser momentum over ears, and AT m50 headphones. Looking for something a little more open sounding, more lively, and more "clear". I have been debating grado headphones for a while and am debating the sr80 to the sr225. Which would be the better choice. Hoping for the move to be better in quality moreso than a lateral move from my current headphones. Would the sr80 be a step down/lateral, if yes, what about the sr225? Thanks


I had the SR80e, 125e, and 225e when I first started. IMO the SR225e is amongst the top of the Grado lineup when it comes to value/price-to-performance. I'd recommend getting the 225e if you can. It comes with the L-cushion making it also relatively more comfortable. I think the SR225e is a step-up to the 80e in terms of sound.


----------



## ranfan (Jan 27, 2018)

cathee said:


> When I was first dipping my toe into this hobby, a Grado fan told me: *try a pair of SR60s, if you like the sound, get the best Grado you can afford and you won't regret it.* Almost a decade later now, I think that has been the only good recommendation on headphones I've received.
> 
> I know you said you can't audition them, which can be tricky for someone who's just coming to Grados (or even just open headphones in general), my recommendation would be to go read *this incredible Grado comparison thread* (s/o ruthieandjohn for this incredible resource) and then get the pair that you think would be best for you. The differences between the Grados are noticeable but subtle. If you're just trying Grados/opens I doubt you'd like one and not another.


That's a good advice.


----------



## YtseJamer

adamryan1983 said:


> I actually seen that! I am actually debating that one or there is a pair for sale on the classifieds here on the forum I can get, only bought back in December.



I'm pretty sure that they will accept if you offer them $240 with the shipping included.  I also got the invoice from Ovation.  (Very important important for the warranty in Canada.)  http://www.gradoheadphones.ca/warranty_and_repair.htm


----------



## adamryan1983

YtseJamer said:


> I'm pretty sure that they will accept if you offer them $240 with the shipping included.  I also got the invoice from Ovation.  (Very important important for the warranty in Canada.)  http://www.gradoheadphones.ca/warranty_and_repair.htm



Thanks, very helpful. He initially quoted me 20 bucks shipping to my area (other side of the country!) He accepted 250 including shipping.


----------



## YtseJamer

adamryan1983 said:


> Thanks, very helpful. He initially quoted me 20 bucks shipping to my area (other side of the country!) He accepted 250 including shipping.



Nice


----------



## adamryan1983

ranfan said:


> I had the SR80e, 125e, and 225e when I first started. IMO the SR225e is amongst the top of the Grado lineup when it comes to value/price-to-performance. I'd recommend getting the 225e if you can. It comes with the L-cushion making it also relatively more comfortable. I think the SR225e is a step-up to the 80e in terms of sound.



this is pretty close to what I had predicted. Thank you.


----------



## joseph69

cathee said:


> When I was first dipping my toe into this hobby, a Grado fan told me: *try a pair of SR60s, if you like the sound, get the best Grado you can afford and you won't regret it.*


I would have to disagree with "*get the best Grado you can afford and you won't regret it." *

Yes, Grado's share a common sound signature for the most part, but can, and definitely do differ in presentation between models/series. 
Just because one model is more expensive than another, doesn't mean everyone is going to enjoy its presentation more than the less expensive model. I enjoy all of Grados for their differences. For instance, I enjoy listening to my 325is (my least expensive) just as much as my PS2Ke
(my most expensive).


----------



## cathee

joseph69 said:


> I would have to disagree with "*get the best Grado you can afford and you won't regret it." *
> 
> Yes, Grado's share a common sound signature for the most part, but can, and definitely do differ in presentation between models/series.
> Just because one model is more expensive than another, doesn't mean everyone is going to enjoy its presentation more than the less expensive model. I enjoy all of Grados for their differences. For instance, I enjoy listening to my 325is (my least expensive) just as much as my PS2Ke
> (my most expensive).



Oh absolutely agreed! But I'd retort "best Grado you can afford" does not equal _most expensive_ Grado you can afford.


----------



## joseph69

cathee said:


> Oh absolutely agreed! But I'd retort "best Grado you can afford" does not equal _most expensive_ Grado you can afford.


You're correct.
But...one may prefer a less expensive Grado over a more expensive one even if they can afford it.


----------



## ruhenheiM

cbf123 said:


> So, I just bought some GS1000e's...



*~ I've been to Summit-Fi and back, sticking where I am. Or at least that's the plan. Somebody hold me down if I try anything stupid! ~

*
hmmm i'm guessing you were alone when that happen






adamryan1983 said:


> Hey guys/gals, just wondering if someone could point me in the right direction. Looking to delve into the grado sound/world. I am currently using Sennheiser momentum over ears, and AT m50 headphones. Looking for something a little more open sounding, more lively, and more "clear". I have been debating grado headphones for a while and am debating the sr80 to the sr225. Which would be the better choice. Hoping for the move to be better in quality moreso than a lateral move from my current headphones. Would the sr80 be a step down/lateral, if yes, what about the sr225? Thanks



i'm not a fans of closed back headphones, i found most of them sound weird, at least from what i've tried, i haven't tried everything though. i can't really remember if i have tried ath m50, but sennheiser momentum,i wasn't impressed. i much prefer grado sr60 to that one. i'm not sure if it's a step up. but it is more open sounding, more lively, more clear, more airy, and you can't really beat the grado tonal/timbre. 

if you can't really audition any models first, i would suggest to get sr60 or sr80. that's really a good starting point to get an idea of grado sound, it also more affordable, if you don't like it you're not really losing much money there. also you could mod it to get a little bit more improvement and going down to that rabbit hole. but if you really could afford sr225, then pick that one and call it a day. but from my experience if you're hooked to grado sound, sooner or later you're going to spend on much higher model anyway. i have sr60 and skip other models and lay down on ps1000e






joseph69 said:


> I would have to disagree with "*get the best Grado you can afford and you won't regret it."*
> 
> Yes, Grado's share a common sound signature for the most part, but can, and definitely do differ in presentation between models/series.
> Just because one model is more expensive than another, doesn't mean everyone is going to enjoy its presentation more than the less expensive model. I enjoy all of Grados for their differences. For instance, I enjoy listening to my 325is (my least expensive) just as much as my PS2Ke
> (my most expensive).



i really agree. certain models do have different tuning and presentation, some of them do share similar tuning and presentation just incremental improvement in term of clarity. i  really think it's harder to find a step up models from first grado headphone than decide which grado i should buy first


----------



## cbf123

I was waiting for someone to stop me!! I got a good price though, I can't complain. I should have them tomorrow or Saturday, will update when they arrive!


----------



## ruhenheiM

cbf123 said:


> I was waiting for someone to stop me!! I got a good price though, I can't complain. I should have them tomorrow or Saturday, will update when they arrive!



such an old move... but honey i got a great deal


----------



## cbf123

ruhenheiM said:


> such an old move... but honey i got a great deal


----------



## DavidA

@adamryan1983, a little late to reply but I have a Momentum on-ear and over-ear along with a M50X and have or currently owned SR80i, SR60, SR60i, SR225i (2), SR225e, PS500 and RS2 and can say that all would sound quite different from either of your current headphones.  And to be clear make sure the ones you are looking at are the "e" series since these will sound different from the originals and "i" series so make sure you note which version/series you are getting.  The main differences between the 80e and 225e is the bass and treble presentation.  The 225e is more extended in both the bass and treble and can be used with G-pads (OEM-$35-45 or generic-$4-5: pads make a differece with the generic adding a touch of bass and slightly taming the highs, they are more comfortable IMO while the OEM g-pads reduce the bass but don't seem to affect the highs) if comfort is an issue.

I agree with some of the others that the SR225e is the sweet spot of the SR line in price to performance but the SR325e is a different type of Grado sound that I didn't care for when I got it and quickly returned it.  Just remember that its easy to tune the sound of most Grado headphones which includes ear pads (OEM/generic), dynamat, venting and a few others.

If after you get a Grado and you find something that you don't like about them check out the modders thread or like me start to check out alternative drivers.


----------



## YtseJamer

After seeing this image of the Turbulent Labs headband on the GH-1, I'm tempted to buy one for my pair.

http://turbulentlabs.com/shop/grado-leather-headband-xl-tan/


----------



## Mellowship

Well I just joined the club!


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Mellowship said:


> Well I just joined the club!



Welcome  you'll enjoy it here


----------



## ranfan

Mellowship said:


> Well I just joined the club!


The good ol' SR60e.  Congrats. Welcome.


----------



## gazzington

I'm in to a lot of metal so grados are obviously of interest to me. I have 325e at home but am after cheaper ones for work. Would the 60e suffice or would 80e be much Better?


----------



## HungryPanda

I would go for the 80e myself


----------



## headfry (Jan 26, 2018)

ranfan said:


> I had the SR80e, 125e, and 225e when I first started. IMO the SR225e is amongst the top of the Grado lineup when it comes to value/price-to-performance. I'd recommend getting the 225e if you can. It comes with the L-cushion making it also relatively more comfortable. I think the SR225e is a step-up to the 80e in terms of sound.




+1   The 225e, properly burned in (70 hrs or so), with cushions reversed
- for my ears and head - much more comfortable - and with the bass gently lifted
with eq and a Jitterbug - the musical enjoyment for me is up there with my GS1000i’s.
of course they sound different - the GS sounds even more refined with much bigger soundstage
but once I accomodated to the 225e’s presentation - I find them to be _really_ musically satisfying!
I actually might prefer them to the GS’s - time will tell - but happy to own the GS’s also - they’ve
already given me years of enjoyment and will likely continue to do so.

BTW - I listen at low to moderate volumes which is where I believe Grado’s tend to sound their best.

BTW - in IEM’s I really enjoy the Shure SE535 - also gently lifted in the bass with eq -
I feel these IEM’s would appeal to many Grado fans!  (I was ready to buy the GR10e’s
but bought the Shures used instead and love them!)

And yes, I feel that the 225e is worth the price over the 80e - which I also own.

Important qualities  that the SE535’s, GS1000i and 225e’s all have is a very open
and convincing midrange - good combination of detail, imaging, tone and coherence with the right amount of smoothness and satisfying weight/solidity of sound! ...all reveal the artist’s intent beautifully.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jan 26, 2018)

YtseJamer said:


> After seeing this image of the Turbulent Labs headband on the GH-1, I'm tempted to buy one for my pair.
> 
> http://turbulentlabs.com/shop/grado-leather-headband-xl-tan/



you won't regret it. it's really well made,i bought the normal size though not the XL. it's improve the comfort and the looks of course, easily worth for high end grado models. it really added the "expensive" aura for the headphone 




gazzington said:


> I'm in to a lot of metal so grados are obviously of interest to me. I have 325e at home but am after cheaper ones for work. Would the 60e suffice or would 80e be much Better?



for the old generation, sr60 and sr80. i much prefer sr60 to sr80 because sr60 give more bass slam while sr80 bass going little bit deeper, for metal i prefer the bass slam. for the newest generation, i haven't try sr80e, only tried sr60e, it's sound different from sr60. so i'm not sure if they still using the same pattern. btw my kind of metal is slipknot, i like percussion. if you're into bass guitar melody you might want deeper bass than bass slam




headfry said:


> BTW - in IEM’s I really enjoy the Shure SE535 - also gently lifted in the bass with eq -
> I feel these IEM’s would appeal to many Grado fans!  (I was ready to buy the GR10e’s
> but bought the Shures used instead and love them!)
> 
> ...



i don't like se535, it does have good mid range but their treble really really a let down for me, i wish the treble more open. i've been using the se846 for 2-3 years maybe and even with se846, i'm still thinking to find another iem, i don't think it's for me, and i'm already using the filter for treble and change to silver cable, i like the treble, bass is okay,but the mid range, seems a bit a let down


----------



## whirlwind

Mellowship said:


> Well I just joined the club!



I have taken this headphone with me on vacation for numerous years. I have all of this other gear that I listen too....then on vacation I always say, one could be happy with just this....works great straight out of a laptop audio jack.

Congrats, you just got the best bang for your buck in headphones!


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jan 26, 2018)

whirlwind said:


> I have taken this headphone with me on vacation for numerous years. I have all of this other gear that I listen too....then on vacation I always say, one could be happy with just this....works great straight out of a laptop audio jack.
> 
> Congrats, you just got the best bang for your buck in headphones!



easily the best $60 i ever spend for audio products, it truly gave me joy in music experience for 6 years

edit: i've been spending $60 for vintage headphones which in technical far better than sr60 but it needs amp, dac, mods all that while sr60 just plug it anywhere, it'll sounds great


----------



## Vy7478

What are everyone's thoughts between the GS1000i and 1000e in terms of pure detail and transparency? I can get the 1000i's for around 300usd cheaper, is that a better deal? (plus the more vintage/classy look of the 1000i is one I actually prefer  )


----------



## dannyvstheworld

Mellowship said:


> Well I just joined the club!


The exact headphone that got me into this habit.. I still remember putting on these for the first time, I was listening to the soundtrack to how to train your dragon, and with all the amazing details the music just unfolded before my eyes, like I was in the IMAX theater once again..


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Jan 26, 2018)

Vy7478 said:


> What are everyone's thoughts between the GS1000i and 1000e in terms of pure detail and transparency? I can get the 1000i's for around 300usd cheaper, is that a better deal? (plus the more vintage/classy look of the 1000i is one I actually prefer  )


Here is my comparison of the GS1000i vs the GS1000e (and the RS2e).  Higher numbers are better.


----------



## Vy7478

ruthieandjohn said:


> Here is my comparison of the GS1000i vs the GS1000e (and the RS2e).  Higher numbers are better.



Thank you. Cannot say I wasn't surprised to find you much preferred the 1000i's to the 1000e's considering they are supposedly a revision of the i's


----------



## ranfan (Jan 27, 2018)

headfry said:


> +1   The 225e, properly burned in (70 hrs or so), with cushions reversed
> - for my ears and head - much more comfortable - and with the bass gently lifted
> with eq and a Jitterbug - the musical enjoyment for me is up there with my GS1000i’s.
> of course they sound different - the GS sounds even more refined with much bigger soundstage
> ...


Thanks for sharing your impression. I agree, the midrange of 225e sounds satisfyingly good. I'm really curious of how the GS1000i sounds. It's currently in my wishlist, if only I could find one near here. I like the spacious enveloping feeling of the G-cushion from the PS2ke. But the metal body makes the headphone heavy. Low-moderate volume makes the imaging more solid, I'm starting to like it.  Thanks for the tips. It's also good for hearing health. I haven't try the SE535, and GR10e. But for IEMs, I recommend getting the Avara AV2, or AV4 (https://www.head-fi.org/threads/avara-custom-universal-iem-thread.867295/). The AV4 competes very well with higher-end IEMs such as the Empire Ears Zeus, and FitEar 334 in terms of sound. With such a good price too. It has a neutral-balanced sound signature that I like, which shares some similarities to some Grado headphones.

Could you please describe more of how GS1000i sounds?


----------



## joseph69

If anyone is interested Massdrop has the Little Dot 1+ for $99.99.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> If anyone is interested Massdrop has the Little Dot 1+ for $99.99.




I still have mine!
Great introduction into tubes and nice synergy with Grado's


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> I still have mine!
> Great introduction into tubes and nice synergy with Grado's


Yes, definitely a nice amp with nice synergy with Grado.
Besides the tube options, you can also change the op-amps too.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Yes, definitely a nice amp with nice synergy with Grado.
> Besides the tube options, you can also change the op-amps too.



Oh man, yea...I forgot about that.


----------



## HungryPanda

I still use my Little Dot II on occasion


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

DavidA said:


> @adamryan1983, a little late to reply but I have a Momentum on-ear and over-ear along with a M50X and have or currently owned SR80i, SR60, SR60i, SR225i (2), SR225e, PS500 and RS2 and can say that all would sound quite different from either of your current headphones.  And to be clear make sure the ones you are looking at are the "e" series since these will sound different from the originals and "i" series so make sure you note which version/series you are getting.  The main differences between the 80e and 225e is the bass and treble presentation.  The 225e is more extended in both the bass and treble and can be used with G-pads (OEM-$35-45 or generic-$4-5: pads make a differece with the generic adding a touch of bass and slightly taming the highs, they are more comfortable IMO while the OEM g-pads reduce the bass but don't seem to affect the highs) if comfort is an issue.
> 
> I agree with some of the others that the SR225e is the sweet spot of the SR line in price to performance but the SR325e is a different type of Grado sound that I didn't care for when I got it and quickly returned it.  Just remember that its easy to tune the sound of most Grado headphones which includes ear pads (OEM/generic), dynamat, venting and a few others.
> 
> If after you get a Grado and you find something that you don't like about them check out the modders thread or like me start to check out alternative drivers.


Interesting! I really enjoyed the SR325e when I heard it. I listened for a few minutes though. I felt like they were definetly a step up from the other Sr cans, but it was a different sound.... it was always a Grado that I wanted to hear again. A customer brought them, we don’t have any in  demo right now . 

I have yet to hear any of the Grado flasgships. Very curious about them since I love Grado in general.


----------



## Vy7478

Currently burning in my GS1000i's and I'm impressed with everything I'm hearing. This got me wondering: What would be another Grado model that would complement the GS1000i's sound signature?


----------



## ruhenheiM

Vy7478 said:


> Currently burning in my GS1000i's and I'm impressed with everything I'm hearing. This got me wondering: What would be another Grado model that would complement the GS1000i's sound signature?


rs1?


----------



## joseph69

Vy7478 said:


> What would be another Grado model that would complement the GS1000i's sound signature?


I'd say the GH2. 
Although I've never heard the PS500/e they're said to be the darkest sounding Grado.


----------



## inmytaxi

LaCuffia said:


> The GH-2 is really good.  I have the RS2e now, which is a bit clearer and more transparent but less bass than the GH2.  The amount of detail the RS2e can extract is amazing.


I've always loved my Grado's but after trying planar's I can't agree that they have nearly as much detail as, for example, the LCD 2c. The 2e just lacks the really micro level detail my planar's have and, sadly, I returned them even though they did a great job with acoustic music.


----------



## ruhenheiM

inmytaxi said:


> I've always loved my Grado's but after trying planar's I can't agree that they have nearly as much detail as, for example, the LCD 2c. The 2e just lacks the really micro level detail my planar's have and, sadly, I returned them even though they did a great job with acoustic music.



sure but grado still sound great even without amplifier, i'm not sure ortho could do that, even the supposed to be portable ortho, hifiman edition x is not that efficient


----------



## Vy7478

ruhenheiM said:


> rs1?





joseph69 said:


> I'd say the GH2.
> Although I've never heard the PS500/e they're said to be the darkest sounding Grado.



Thanks, I've heard good things about both. Both are apparently a little more intimate with more bass? Would anyone be kind enough to elaborate?


----------



## DavidA

@Vy7478 , I had a PS500 and it wasn't something that I cared for since it was a little lite on the bass and harsh in the treble while the PS500e was more to my liking but the weight of the cups for the design is not great and to me the metal cups make the highs a bit sharp and sibilant at times.  I also think anything pass the RS2e is over priced with all the alternatives out there.  FWIW I'm not a Grado purist and will usually mod them to tune them to my liking which included changing ear pads, adding dynamat and or sorbothane, removable cables (I hate the stock Grado cables-too heavy and either too long or too short at times), and opening additional vent holes.


----------



## Gnomeplay

Vy7478 said:


> Thanks, I've heard good things about both. Both are apparently a little more intimate with more bass? Would anyone be kind enough to elaborate?


I've owned the RS1, PS500, and GH2.

A general impression of each of them in relation to eachother:

RS1 is the most mid - treble forward of the three, the brightest, the most energy. Most perceived detail, but also can be fatiguing.
GH2 is the most neutral, great all rounder. Great texture/resolution throughout the spectrum. Best quality bass.
PS500 has the most bass quantity, but the worst bass quality. Treble/mids lack energy or emotion compared to the other two.

Obviously these are just my opinions. I love the GH2 and the RS1, with a preference to the GH2. I owned the PS500 last, and probably would enjoy it a lot more if I didn't have the other two first. The PS500 for me is very unsatisfying.

YMMV


----------



## gregorya (Jan 28, 2018)

I recently purchased a GS1000e with a brown headband. It has  protruding/non-flush drivers. 

Did Grado ultimately change to flush mount for the GS1000e?

If so, will the factory retrofit the drivers for a fee?


----------



## Nickelodeon (Jan 29, 2018)

ruhenheiM said:


> there's still no mention about this in grado blog. but from the price alone it's probably close to gs1000e in term of performance, grado has been done this one-off thing a few times, sometimes they really are special items, most of the time it just a re-badge of their current products, little bit different look,new engrave but they just using same drivers (same tuning i assumed ) so nothing special except of the look of the headphone itself. however if the club not just ordered the headphone from grado but commissioned them to built this headphone to their specification or just go wild try some new things since it's also for an audio enthusiast, and i think this is more likely consider grado have their reputation on the table, then i think it could be something special. like hf-1,hf-2,ps1,bushmill,thailand rs1,stuff like that at least worthy of collector items





ruthieandjohn said:


> Wonderful of Grado, and wonderful opportunity for audio scientists!
> 
> Given the audience, you might ask whether they will be available in balanced (as opposed to single ended) form.  Going to balanced made a significant improvement on my already-great GS2000e’s.



Hi *ruhenheiM* and *ruthieandjohn*,

And *Thank You* so much for each of your replies. I hadn't  responded right away, because I didn't really have anything further to add, and I didn't want to bother anybody with pointless speculation.

Anyway, I have since learned a lot more about these special edition headphones, being produced by John Grado himself for the LA&OC Audio Society, and I'd like to relay some of that information to Head-Fi members now.

For a notice concerning how to order these 25th anniversary headphones, on the LA&OC Audio Society Facebook page, see the link:

https://facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1800707869974142&id=205439302834348

***Edit***: The correct working (or better) link is the following:

https://www.facebook.com/laocas/posts/1760391400672456

(Thank You,_* ruhenheiM*_, for the correction!!)

I was able to audition the prototype of these phones at a recent LA&OC Audio Society meeting, and was duly impressed with their overall sonics. What you have here are a pair of Grado headphones that feature the Grado GS2000e drivers mounted in an enclosure of pure California Striped Oak (no Maple wood insert here), with the GS2000e drivers being wired in the manner of those found on the PS2000e drivers. (Basically, this means that an extra wire, normally left disconnected, is re-connected to each of the GS2000e drivers. I don't really have any more detail than this, so I can't really give anybody anything more.) The upshot of all this is that you have a pair of headphones that exhibit some of the qualities of each of the headphones in the entire GS1000, GS2000, and PS2000 line; i.e., there is some of the dynamism of the GS1000, that is combined with some of the refinements that are offered by both the GS2000 and PS2000 series of headphones!

Some of you might be wondering, "Why would John Grado want to do all this on behalf of the LA&OC Audio Society?" Well, one very good reason is the fact that John Grado was recently honored (i.e., on December 3rd, 2017) by the LA&OC Audio Society with the society's "Founder's Award"; the Society's highest honor. See the link:

http://www.laocas.com/gala.html

Photos from the LA&OC Audio Society 2017 gala can be found here:

http://www.laocas.com/Photos1217.html

Indeed, John Grado talks about his nomination to receive the LA&OC Audio Society 2017 "Founder's Award" in this Grado Labs blog entry from February of 2017:

http://blog.gradolabs.com/john-grado-receive-founders-award/

So it makes absolutely perfect sense that John Grado wanted to do something special for the LA&OC Audio Society members by producing these rather extrodinary set of headphones.

So what is the LA&OC Audio Society? Well, it consists of over 2,400 members, making it one of the largest (if not THE largest) audio society in the world. It is also the host, sponcer, and organizer, of the recently launched "Los Angeles Audio Show", that had its inaugural launch this past June. To see a video of the launching of the LAAS, see this video from Micheal Fremer's YouTube channel:



The man that is found speaking at the beginning of the video is Bob Levi, the President, and CEO, of the LA&OC Audio Society. Others on hand are John Atkinson (of Stereophile), Rob Harley (of The Absolute Sound), David Robinson (of Positive Feedback), and Michael Fremer (of both Stereophile, and Analog Planet). So you can see, the LA&OC Audio Society is comprised of some of the most illustrious and accomplished individuals associated with high-end audio.

It should be pointed out that these LA&OC Audio Society 25th Anniversary Grado headphones are available to not just society members, but to the general public as well. It should also be pointed out that the LA&OC Audio Society doesn't make a single dime on their purchase or distribution. These headphones are being offered to both audio society members, and non members, as a "Thank You" gift from John Grado himself.

I would like to upload some photos that I captured of these headphones at a recent LA&OC Audio Socetiy gathering, but I seem to be having trouble with the upload at this time. So I'll upload the photos that I have ASAP.

-Nick


----------



## ruhenheiM

@Nickelodeon 
thanks for your detail information about those grado! it's turned out not too shabby, at least if the estimate price is correct, around one grand if i'm not mistaken, that would be very interesting headphone. i couldn't open those facebook page though. the page isn't available

yes i read that one about john grado received founder award,i wasn't realize it was from LA&OC Audio Society. it's make sense now with the special edition grado

that's very interesting people in that group haha, john grado wouldn't want to messed up with this special edition 

btw Bob Levi, that name seems familiar, i wasn't be able to figure out where i i was encountered that name and then i remembered maybe from positive feedback but the name was Robert H. Levi, maybe i'm mistaken with someone else

when you have a chance, please share the photo of that beauty, i'm looking forward for it. thank you


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks also... I too could not open the link to the anniversary headphones.  Certainly interested, though... thanks for posting!  Does the fact that the speaker in the picture near #50, as well as Bob Levi in Picture #102 (or so) both wear Grado PS2000e headphones make Grado the Official Headphone of the Los Angeles & Orange County Audio Society??


----------



## joseph69

@Nickelodeon 
Thanks for the great info.
I also couldn't open the link to view the headphone either.


----------



## Astral Abyss (Jan 29, 2018)

I take it I would have to be a LAOCAS member to order a pair of those?

Edit:  or I could learn to read...


----------



## joseph69

Astral Abyss said:


> I take it I would have to be a LAOCAS member to order a pair of those?


Not too sure? The post says;

"It should be pointed out that these LA&OC Audio Society 25th Anniversary Grado headphones are available to not just society members, but to the general public as well."

I also don't see them on the Grado site, nor did I receive an e-mail about their release.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jan 29, 2018)

ah i think this is the page, i only could find this one
https://www.facebook.com/laocas/posts/1760391400672456



> SILVER ANNIVERSARY CUSTOM COMMEMORATIVE ITEMS ANNOUNCED!
> Dear Members and Friends,
> Your Society Board has commissioned some very cool high end toys and LPs specially created in very limited editions in honor of our 25th Anniversary in 2018.
> 
> ...



holy crap! 31 january is the deadline
price: $995
how to order:
Email at boblevi.laocas@gmail.com with your name, email address, full shipping address, credit card name/number/card security number, expiration date, and your order request for the item or items you want. Yes, you may order more than one of either item right now. Only credit cards accepted for payment. Send me card info in two emails for added security if you wish.I will turn in the list for the Custom Headphones to Grado and the list for the Custom Headphone Ext. Cable to the Kubala-Sosna Dealer on January 31


act fast bitches! 


Btw from the description it seems like it is GS2000e with different appearance and just using single wood which is oak but priced at GS1000e


----------



## Astral Abyss

ruhenheiM said:


> ah i think this is the page, i only could find this one
> https://www.facebook.com/laocas/posts/1760391400672456
> 
> 
> ...



It's very tempting to order one with the balanced option...


----------



## Nickelodeon

Well, it looks like Head-Fi has finally recovered from whatever problem that seemed to be plaguing its server earlier on in the evening (US west coast time, and probably related to the reason why I couldn't upload any photos earlier on in the day as well), so now I can finally post the photos that I had just recently taken of these beautiful LA&OC Audio Society 25th Anniversary Grado headphones. So without further ado:






















Pretty awesome (and unique) looking if I do say so myself!!


----------



## trellus

I don’t have $995 (as great a deal as it seems to be) but emailing credit card is a no-no, anyway. :O. I’m surprised they don’t take PayPal..??


----------



## Astral Abyss

trellus said:


> I don’t have $995 (as great a deal as it seems to be) but emailing credit card is a no-no, anyway. :O. I’m surprised they don’t take PayPal..??



I have to agree.  Kinda scary.  I wonder if it's a Grado thing though.  When I sent my GH1 in to Grado to have the cable fixed, it was a similar story.  Send a check or write down my credit card info and mail it on a piece of paper with the headphones.  Wild.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

ruhenheiM said:


> sure but grado still sound great even without amplifier, i'm not sure ortho could do that, even the supposed to be portable ortho, hifiman edition x is not that efficient



That's not really an argument for its quality, I hope you realize.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jan 29, 2018)

SomeGuyDude said:


> That's not really an argument for its quality, I hope you realize.


yes. but it's still part of the consideration. same thing for open back and closed back headphone, both serve for different purpose. headphone and iem/ciem. even headphone and speaker. if we want to solely talking about sound quality then we won't have this many options. each technology have their own advantages and disadvantages

that's why i replied sure.. but
in the same price bracket, most of the time planar drivers will surpassed any technical aspect from dynamic drivers. but to get those kind of performance, to optimize those drivers performance, they do need amplifier and people rarely mention it. if they only test dap/smartphone plug the headphone, high efficient dynamic drivers headphone vs planar headphone . i highly doubt planar will outperform high efficient dynamic drivers in term of sound quality. even low efficient high dynamic headphone will sound like crap compare to high efficient dynamic headphone straight from dap/smartphone. and what happen if people actually do that thing and tell their impression this planar sound like crap. most of the time the replied they would get.oo yeah you need amplifier to drive those bla bla bla. even after they drive those planar with amplifier and the sound impression still not that great.what happen? oo yeah you need more power to drive those thing....


----------



## Astral Abyss

Well I did it... emailed Bob Levi my info.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Astral Abyss said:


> Well I did it... emailed Bob Levi my info.


i like your spirit


----------



## George Taylor

Mmm, switched to the misodiko foam pads on my RS2e and my ears are much happier now. Now they sound great and I'm living in comfort!


----------



## Nickelodeon

ruhenheiM said:


> @Nickelodeon
> thanks for your detail information about those grado! it's turned out not too shabby, at least if the estimate price is correct, around one grand if i'm not mistaken, that would be very interesting headphone. i couldn't open those facebook page though. the page isn't available
> 
> yes i read that one about john grado received founder award,i wasn't realize it was from LA&OC Audio Society. it's make sense now with the special edition grado
> ...



Thanks, *ruhenheiM*, for your replay and thoughtful observations.

And that's my feeling as well: John Grado knew that he would be creating a set of headphones for a very discerning group of listeners, and wanted to be sure that he got everything right. After all, it took him over a year to find the right wood, and to create the type of sound that he was after. I actually had the pleasure of speaking with John Grado over the telephone recently, and he said that designing a pair of headphones is a little bit like being a mater chief; i.e., you have to get all the right ingredients in place, and in exactly the right proportion.

BTW, as you may already have figured out, Bob is a 'nickname' for Robert; in much the same way that Bill is a nickname for William, Tony is a nickname for Anthony, and so on.


----------



## Nickelodeon

ruthieandjohn said:


> Thanks also... I too could not open the link to the anniversary headphones.  Certainly interested, though... thanks for posting!  Does the fact that the speaker in the picture near #50, as well as Bob Levi in Picture #102 (or so) both wear Grado PS2000e headphones make Grado the Official Headphone of the Los Angeles & Orange County Audio Society??



Hi *ruthieandjohn*,

You're most welcome!! I thought that if anybody should know about these headphones, it is you. Your knowledge, and expert understanding, of everything Grado is second to none. And I'm sure that I'm not speaking only for myself! Your detailed analysis and description of Grado headphone comparisons is something that all of us in this group treasure!!

As to the question as to which Grado headphone is the official Grado headphone of the LA&OC Audio Society, that would unquestionably have to be the 25th Anniversary Grado headphones! Although I know for a fact that a number of society members own the PS2000e.


----------



## Nickelodeon

joseph69 said:


> Not too sure? The post says;
> 
> "It should be pointed out that these LA&OC Audio Society 25th Anniversary Grado headphones are available to not just society members, but to the general public as well."
> 
> I also don't see them on the Grado site, nor did I receive an e-mail about their release.



Hi *joseph69*,

If you are a member of the LA&OC Audio Society, you might want to check through your email spam folder. I almost missed the notice myself!


----------



## YtseJamer

George Taylor said:


> Mmm, switched to the misodiko foam pads on my RS2e and my ears are much happier now. Now they sound great and I'm living in comfort!



These ones?  https://misodiko.com/collections/ea...-sr325is-rudistor-md2-headphones-1-pair-black


----------



## Nickelodeon

ruhenheiM said:


> ah i think this is the page, i only could find this one
> https://www.facebook.com/laocas/posts/1760391400672456
> 
> 
> ...





ruhenheiM said:


> ah i think this is the page, i only could find this one
> https://www.facebook.com/laocas/posts/1760391400672456
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, *ruhenheiM*, for the corrected link!! I've updated my original post to reflect this!

I think that you are quite right; these LA&OC anniversary headphones feature a combo sound that is a consequence of their being a cross between a GS1000 (in terms of the enclosure, but using striped oak instead mahgony), but utilizing GS2000 drivers instead. Bob Levi also  mentioned that the use of 'striped oak' caused the sound to become a little too dynamic, so John Grado modified the wiring (to the GS2000 drivers) to match the one found on the PS2000e, in an attempt to tame this quality.


----------



## George Taylor

YtseJamer said:


> These ones?  https://misodiko.com/collections/ea...-sr325is-rudistor-md2-headphones-1-pair-black


No, they're a solid piece of foam. Got them through Amazon, I'll paste the link and hope it works. I looked on the misodiko site and didn't see them there. 
https://www.amazon.com/misodiko-Rep...49&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=misodiko+grado&psc=1


----------



## Nickelodeon

Astral Abyss said:


> Well I did it... emailed Bob Levi my info.



Hi *Astral Abyss*,

I think that you made the correct decision. Although Bob Levi *hinted* at the possibility of there being an extension of this LA&OC Audio Society offer (basically a second production run of these headphones), I don't think that you could have gone terribly wrong by ordering them now. At the very least, you shouldn't have much of a problem with resale, if their sound signature turns out to not be quite your cup of tea.

By the way, did you order the balanced configuration? That's the one I'm going with.


----------



## Astral Abyss

Nickelodeon said:


> Hi *Astral Abyss*,
> 
> I think that you made the correct decision. Although Bob Levi *hinted* at the possibility of there being an extension of this LA&OC Audio Society offer (basically a second production run of these headphones), I don't think that you could have gone terribly wrong by ordering them now. At the very least, you shouldn't have much of a problem with resale, if their sound signature turns out to not be quite your cup of tea.
> 
> By the way, did you order the balanced configuration? That's the one I'm going with.



@Nickelodeon , I did go with the balanced version.  I like to go with balanced if possible with all my headphones, since I like the connection better, and it's easy enough to covert to SE/unbalanced.
I'm wondering if I should expect a response or confirmation from Bob Levi...


----------



## Nickelodeon (Jan 29, 2018)

Astral Abyss said:


> @Nickelodeon , I did go with the balanced version.  I like to go with balanced if possible with all my headphones, since I like the connection better, and it's easy enough to covert to SE/unbalanced.
> I'm wondering if I should expect a response or confirmation from Bob Levi...



I got a response from Bob Levi, but that was only because I asked a question with the email that also placed my order. If he doesn't respond with some kind of confirmation, you might want to check with him again, just to be sure that everything in your order is okay .


----------



## Nickelodeon (Jan 29, 2018)

By the way, is it just me, or does the Grado x Uncrate GS2000e look like it might be using the same striped oak as the LA&OC Audio Society 25th Anniversary Grado headphones? Link:

https://uncrate.com/article/grado-x-uncrate-gs2000e-headphones/

The grain pattern in the wood looks to be almost identical, albeit stained black instead of being left in a national state.

(As an aside, it looks like the Uncrate Grado's are back in stock as well!)


----------



## YtseJamer

George Taylor said:


> No, they're a solid piece of foam. Got them through Amazon, I'll paste the link and hope it works. I looked on the misodiko site and didn't see them there.
> https://www.amazon.com/misodiko-Rep...49&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=misodiko+grado&psc=1



Ok thanks


----------



## joseph69

Nickelodeon said:


> Hi *joseph69*,
> 
> If you are a member of the LA&OC Audio Society, you might want to check through your email spam folder. I almost missed the notice myself!


I see. No, I'm not a member of LA&OC but I was under the impression Grado would have sent an e-mail (I'm on their list) about the release, or they would have been listed on their site under 'Limited Editions', but then (I believe) I read a post by you? saying they'll be released 1/31 or 1/31?


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jan 30, 2018)

Nickelodeon said:


> By the way, is it just me, or does the Grado x Uncrate GS2000e look like it might be using the same striped oak as the LA&OC Audio Society 25th Anniversary Grado headphones? Link:
> 
> https://uncrate.com/article/grado-x-uncrate-gs2000e-headphones/
> 
> ...



it could be the same oak but they still using maple for the inside, price much higher also. almost similar like gs2000e itself






joseph69 said:


> I see. No, I'm not a member of LA&OC but I was under the impression Grado would have sent an e-mail (I'm on their list) about the release, or they would have been listed on their site under 'Limited Editions', but then (I believe) I read a post by you? saying they'll be released 1/31 or 1/31?



i'm guessing with this one it's similar like when grado released HF series, it's specific to certain community based, if i remember correctly people only able to order it through TTVJ and they need to have head-fi ID. same like when they release RS1 thailand edition, people only could order it from that thailand dealer. i think this one similar with those previous headphones, people only able to order it via bob levi and not many public announcement of that also, only one facebook post. i'm under impression john want this one to be exclusive as it could be. and the pricing still "normal" by limited edition standard


----------



## Amictus

I firmly believe that my HD800 are my best headphones so why do I always take them off and reach for Grados?


----------



## joseph69

Amictus said:


> I firmly believe that my HD800 are my best headphones so why do I always take them off and reach for Grados?


No you don't!


----------



## Astral Abyss

Nickelodeon said:


> I got a response from Bob Levi, but that was only because I asked a question with the email that also placed my order. If he doesn't respond with some kind of confirmation, you might want to check with him again, just to be sure that everything in your order is okay .



I figured out why Bob never replied... I typed the email address wrong.  Lets try this again...


----------



## Nickelodeon

Astral Abyss said:


> I figured out why Bob never replied... I typed the email address wrong.  Lets try this again...



It happens to the best of us....☺


----------



## Amictus

joseph69 said:


> No you don't!


Yeah. Well. Caught me out there. I need to talk to yoyou about where I Grado next...


----------



## headfry (Jan 30, 2018)

some more thoughts about the SR225e.....never for a moment do I ever regret buying my GS1000i's  -
(for a good priced used) - I can hear the improvements in imaging size and soundstage,  but
when used as indicated in my recent posts, the musicality of the SR225e can be sublime as well.

Is the musicality good enough that I would be willing to use it exclusively in place of the GS1000i's -
absolutely. The sound is more projected on a surface, like a film with some air and separation -
and a balance of qualities that allows the headphones to disappear, revealing the intimacy/musicality of the performance and the artist's soul/intent/talent.


Yes, the SR225e's to me and in my setup often sound sublimely musical, and are worthy of very high praise.

Recent tracks I've enjoyed:

The Beatles - Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band - Deluxe Anniversary Edition
                     Lovely Rita Meter Maid

Steven Page. Heal Thyself Part I (2016)
                    Linda Rondstadt in the 70's

same album......- There's a Melody II



Robert Glasper  - Covered (2015) - track I Don't Even Care


.....brilliant!


----------



## joseph69

headfry said:


> some more thoughts about the SR225e.....never for a moment do I ever regret buying my GS1000i's  -
> (for a good priced used) - I can hear the improvements in imaging size and soundstage,  but
> when used as indicated in my recent posts, the musicality of the SR225e can be sublime as well.
> 
> ...


Replacing your 225e with my 325is, and you GS1Ki, with any of my other Grados, and I could say the same.


----------



## Lavakugel

One time Grado always Grado. Just got my new RS2e delivered and I'm stunned how good it sounds even better as my GH-1 which is fully burned in.


----------



## trellus

Lavakugel said:


> One time Grado always Grado. Just got my new RS2e delivered and I'm stunned how good it sounds even better as my GH-1 which is fully burned in.



Grrrrrrr....ado... you guys are going to make me get an RS2e  ... my top-end Grado has been in the SR series so far, so curious about the RS series now.


----------



## joseph69

trellus said:


> Grrrrrrr....ado... you guys are going to make me get an RS2e.


As an owner of the RS1i, I too am interested in hearing the RS2e. This being said, it's been mentioned quite often that the RS2e was the new RS1i at the time of its release due to not many enjoying the RS1e.


----------



## DavidA

trellus said:


> Grrrrrrr....ado... you guys are going to make me get an RS2e  ... my top-end Grado has been in the SR series so far, so curious about the RS series now.


The RS2e is different from any SR series in that its more extended in both directions, cleaner all around, is not bad with G-pads, and has an air to it like what most would expect in a TOTL headphone like an HD800 to have.


----------



## ranfan

DavidA said:


> The RS2e is different from any SR series in that its more extended in both directions, cleaner all around, is not bad with G-pads, and has an air to it like what most would expect in a TOTL headphone like an HD800 to have.


Yep, the midrange just sounds more natural overall IMO. For me, I prefer using the RS2e with the chinese foam pads/L-cushion. The original ones can be too stiff, and fatiguing after a while. The G-pads are also good, putting some distance, making it's presentation less close.


----------



## Mellowship

ranfan said:


> Yep, the midrange just sounds more natural overall IMO. For me, I prefer using the RS2e with the chinese foam pads/L-cushion. The original ones can be too stiff, and fatiguing after a while. The G-pads are also good, putting some distance, making it's presentation less close.



Just got a pair of Chinese G pads to see if they make such a difference from the comfys that came with my SR60e. For 2 USD, I wasn't expecting much, but they are pretty good quality foam. Very similar to your's in the pic. After the clothes softener treatment, they are rather comfortable and the changes in sound are quite obvious. Bass goes down a little but music gets more transparent, more "airy". Now I have two slightly different SR60e's!


----------



## richie60

After a period with using either Senn hd600 or Beyer dt880 600ohm with my BH Crack, I have to say I love coming back to my Grado PS500E driven by my modified Little Dot 1+.  The sound is so involving and alive.

I'll never part with this rig!


----------



## DavidA

@Mellowship, you might want to order the G-pads from other vendors since I've found there is a lot of variation between vendors but its impossible to tell in photos.  All of the G-pads I've gotten have either done nothing to the bass but most seem to increase the bass a few dB rather than decrease it.


----------



## ZMG885

BobSaysHi said:


> I've listened to nothing but sr80is for 2 years, then upgraditis kicked in and I purchased the DT880s and HD650s. Neither of them could compare to my lowly sr80i IMO.



Interesting.  I had the DT880s and when I got a pair of the SR80s, the DT880s went up for sale.    I would say the SR80s were much more forward in comparison, and to be fair, I had the 600ohm version of the DT880s and nothing worthy to drive them at the time.  Upgradeitis brought me to the RS2es which was a dramatic step up.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

richie60 said:


> After a period with using either Senn hd600 or Beyer dt880 600ohm with my BH Crack, I have to say I love coming back to my Grado PS500E driven by my modified Little Dot 1+.  The sound is so involving and alive.
> 
> I'll never part with this rig!


You *might* want to upgrade the opamp too! Oh and I love my I+ with 6hm5 tubes


----------



## richie60

WilliamLeonhart said:


> You *might* want to upgrade the opamp too! Oh and I love my I+ with 6hm5 tubes



I forgot to mention I am running with the 2107 opamp from Texas Instruments alongside Mullard m8083 blue glass tubes.  This combo sounds best to me over the stock tubes.


----------



## Renato6

Hello.. just as a FYI. I posted a pair of GH1 in the buy/sell forum. These are new and in an original sealed box


----------



## clundbe

Hi. Just heard Grandaddy First Movement/ Message sent with hf2 and then gh1.  Gh1 1st place.


----------



## clundbe

Next test will be Our dying brians. Love this .


----------



## clundbe

And over over again . She-deleter  wins first price. GH1......


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Not surprised that you find HF2 < GH1.  My HF2 fell short of the closest other Grado that I had, the PS500.  In fact, with its metal-around-wood earcup, its sandblasted metal exterior, and its 44 mm driver, the HF2 strikes me as Grado’s dress rehearsal for its PS500!


----------



## ayres

Hi all, question...

Is a gs1000 set of cans overkill if I’m going to only listen to them from a Fiio x5?

Thanks


----------



## wormsdriver

ayres said:


> Hi all, question...
> 
> Is a gs1000 set of cans overkill if I’m going to only listen to them from a Fiio x5?
> 
> Thanks


Not at all in my opinion. The good thing about Grados is that they can sound great out of almost anything!... (if you like the Grado sound, that is ☺)


----------



## jaywillin

this might just interest some of you guys !!
http://headphone.guru/visit-hometown-legendary-grado-factory-brooklyn/


----------



## Amictus (Feb 7, 2018)

I am looking for advice. My favourite Grados that I own are the GH1 with G cups and the PS500 with L cups. I may have some dosh/moolah available in a couple of months for an upgrade. Where should I go? GS1000e (seemed to have no bass when I heard them), GS2000e or PS1000e. Repertoire is 95% classical with extreme excursions. I like bass. I like PRAT. I favour Naim equipment, Schiit and have a Woo WA6 SE. A Chord Hugo is also about the place. Let the wise speak.


----------



## wormsdriver

Amictus said:


> I am looking for advice. My favourite Grados that I own are the GH1 with G cups and the PS500 with L cups. I may have some dosh/moolah available in a couple of months for an upgrade. Where should I go? GS1000e (seemed to have no bass when I heard them), GS2000e or PS1000e. Repertoire is 95% with extreme excursions. I like bass. I like PRAT. I favour Naim equipment, Schiit and have a Woo WA6 SE. A Chord Hugo is also about the place. Let the wise speak.


I don't know about the wise part, but you should also consider the PS1000. Excellent Grado headphone that can go for an great price on the used market


----------



## joseph69

Amictus said:


> I am looking for advice. My favourite Grados that I own are the GH1 with G cups and the PS500 with L cups. I may have some dosh/moolah available in a couple of months for an upgrade. Where should I go? GS1000e (seemed to have no bass when I heard them), GS2000e or PS1000e. Repertoire is 95% classical with extreme excursions. I like bass. I like PRAT. I favour Naim equipment, Schiit and have a Woo WA6 SE. A Chord Hugo is also about the place. Let the wise speak.


I don't know about the wise part either, but I do agree with @wormsdriver to consider the PS1K, especially at their going prices right now. I also preferred the PS1K to the (e) which I owned ay one time. I've heard all the other GS1K series (except the GS2Ke) and none of them were for me. I also have the GH1 w/G and absolutely love them! That being said, you just might have exactly what you're looking for in something else.


----------



## ruhenheiM

this is pretty cool

http://www.vulture.com/2018/02/quincy-jones-in-conversation.html


----------



## ruhenheiM

word!


----------



## ruhenheiM

this is still one of my favorites track ever, one of the reason why i love grado, pure raw energy and those drum tone sound very realistic



i still shocked the drummer turned out to be son of  max weinberg, the drummer of bruce springsteen's band


----------



## trellus

ruhenheiM said:


> this is pretty cool
> 
> http://www.vulture.com/2018/02/quincy-jones-in-conversation.html



Wow.  That was awesome.  Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## TooFrank

Hi guys, a bit of advice needed. I am the proud owner of a couple of grados including gs2ke and gh2. Love them. For some reason I’ve become curious to experience the Sennheiser HD800 or HD800S sound in comparison. They are pretty expensive so before going further, what is your opinion of the differences in sq? Currently I use the Pre Box S2 Digital together with the grado ra1 amp.
Thanks


----------



## JoeDoe

TooFrank said:


> Hi guys, a bit of advice needed. I am the proud owner of a couple of grados including gs2ke and gh2. Love them. For some reason I’ve become curious to experience the Sennheiser HD800 or HD800S sound in comparison. They are pretty expensive so before going further, what is your opinion of the differences in sq? Currently I use the Pre Box S2 Digital together with the grado ra1 amp.
> Thanks



To most the HD800 series are gonna be a bit more neutral/treble-intensive than the Grados. The Senns also throw a much bigger soundstage (some say to the point of being artificial) and they also require much more in terms of amplification. I've got a recabled pair of GS2ks and HD800S and of the four cans you mentioned, they are probably the most similar. The 800S may have the edge in soundstage depth and linearity, but the GS2k wins in PRAT. 

Given that you are listening through the RA1, I think you might notice an immediate improvement in your setup with a hybrid or all-tube amplifier.


----------



## Lavakugel

I quite like RS2E headphone. Is out there any IEM with a similar sound-signature?


----------



## ranfan (Feb 10, 2018)

Lavakugel said:


> I quite like RS2E headphone. Is out there any IEM with a similar sound-signature?


RS2e has a unique Grado reference sound signature. It's hard for me to describe it precisely. It can sometimes be warm, and also sparkly. Neutral/balanced, yet pretty fun, and engaging. Good thumping bass, clear mids, with sweet treble. Presentation can be close, or intimate, but its open-back can also make it feel open, airy, and spacious. The weakness that I can find is probably its forwardness, and resolution/details. But they're minor. Similar IEMs I've had would probably be the Empire Ears Spartan, or Avara AV2. Of course they won't sound as open due to their closed-back, and size. They both have a neutral sound signature, with a pretty accurate instrument timbre. The Spartan is more full-bodied, and balanced. While the AV2 is more forward, with sweeter vocals. I personally prefer the AV2 though, it also has a more affordable price (~$250) and quicker build time (3 days). https://www.head-fi.org/threads/avara-custom-universal-iem-thread.867295/


----------



## cathee

ranfan said:


> .. Of course they won't sound as open due to their closed-back, and size. ...



I was going to say if a pair of earbuds would have a closer signature due to their "open" nature.


----------



## ruhenheiM

i think i found closed back, well semi vented headphone that sound similar like grado. i was a bit surprised actually, i'm still not fully sure, still listening through it but it's very close
also i was a bit bored and found some scale around the house and ended up scaling my headphones

grado ps1000e = 490 grams (headphone alone) 
denon sh90 = 340 grams
mb quart85 = 300 grams
pioneer se700 = 300grams
toshiba hr810 = 260 grams
grado sr60 modded woody cup = 210 grams
grado sr100 = 150 grams

those aluminium cups on ps1000e way too heavy


----------



## trellus

ruhenheiM said:


> *i think i found closed back, well semi vented headphone that sound similar like grado. i was a bit surprised actually, i'm still not fully sure, still listening through it but it's very close*
> also i was a bit bored and found some scale around the house and ended up scaling my headphones
> 
> grado ps1000e = 490 grams (headphone alone)
> ...



Wait, you're going to say that and not say what those headphones are??


----------



## ranfan (Feb 12, 2018)

IDK if you've read it. But recently I found a nice review of the PS2ke, and GS2ke. 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/19838/

The PS2ke is still heavy. But I like it, it sounds good for my taste. I quite agree with the impression. Out of my system, it doesn't get too bright. The bass is well-defined, and has an excellent timbre. It doesn't have a large impact size, and it's very quick. Like a fast jab. It provides a nice supporting rhythm in the background, but never takes the highlight because it dissapears right away. It has however, a pretty deep extension reach. It pairs with acoustic playlists very well IMO. The PS2ke has a lovely midrange sound. It is light, but doesn't lack the fundamental. The female vocals especially sounds just 'right' to my ears. However, the male vocals could perhaps have more body to it. More warmth. But it sounds OK IMO, and accurate enough.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Feb 12, 2018)

trellus said:


> Wait, you're going to say that and not say what those headphones are??


hahaha because i'm still not sure and i don't want to hype the headphone anyway, it's already hard to get

i have spent more time with it and to be honest i like grado, not all of them but the one that i like, i truly love them for what it is,i wouldn't trade them for any headphones in this world.  i've tried several headphones and i still pick ps1000e than the rest i've tried. that's how much i truly love and appreciate grado, and none of those i've tried gave the same joy like i listen to ps1000e, just enjoying the music especially with metal. until i listen to this headphone, this headphone came very close and it's semi vented (almost closed back headphone), i still can't believe this. i usually don't like closed back headphone, even the one i like i still can't fully enjoy them.

anyway its not fully grado sound, for what it is,it's sound very similar to grado. the sound presentation similar like grado on-ear. treble titled for sure, forward midrange, bass tight and punchy, very clear sound, i still could listen little bit distortion with ps1000e sometimes, this one is very clear at least from 2 days listening. the tonal also spot on, percussion, male vocal, guitars, it's just like grado, it's the second favorite part of grado for me,the tonal. and listening metal, i don't want to even talk about it, other headphones i've tried even though technically better than grado, listening metal through it sounds really weird, this headphone again come very close to grado, it is however less airy sound and when the note hit really really deep, there is reverb, this is one of the reason i don't like closed back headphone, most of the time the reverb always there but this one it's not that apparent. this is just a few things i could easily pick out from short listening anyway to characterize how it sounds.

and the biggest reason i still highly respect grado and the most favorite part of grado for me is, the illusion, the experience. the feeling that you are there, with musicians, listening the song as they play it, the excitement, you just go flow with the music, you really just enjoy the music. this is the one thing that this headphone still lack of but again it come very close. this is something that somehow grado just spot on, i might be delusional but i'm happy and last time i checked no one really know what is the definition of the best sound would be, let alone the criteria/requirement need to be achieve to be label as best sound

for what i've paid. i cant complaint about comfort and build quality. but i'll say it, it's sucks. it's, this is really cheap material, plastics everywhere, not even a good plastics, you think grado is cheap build quality, this is the new definition of cheap build quality. comfort.. this headphone utilize on ear flat shape ear pads.so comfort pretty much same as grado flat pad however the headband is very nice and it's not weight that much. and considering the sound. fcuk it i could live with this. if i enjoy what i hear i could closed my eyes here and there. especially in this price. this headphone also have quite high sensitivity. on ck2III, i turned the volume knob around 10.30 while ps1000e around 9

anyway i still can't pay attention about more technical aspects because i always ended up just listening to the music but yesterday i was changing back and forth between ps1000e and this headphone, can't decide which one better, maybe technical performance more or less in the same level, i could notice the separation is better, however i need more critical listening to pointing out technical aspects that's for sure. what i could tell is, if i knew this headphone earlier, i could've been save a lot of money. but yeah, problem is, this thing is discontinued and it's not even common items, so pricing might be a problem, luck is required to get this in very low price. for what it is, stock condition, semi vented headphone, non grado brand, this is the closest thing to grado sound

would it be the choice for portable headphone for grado fans? no, i don't think so.it's not fully closed back, you still need decent amplifier to really optimize the sound, and have i mention this headphone's build quality is really cheap, you don't want to take a chance to take it outside, i wouldn't even bet for it to survive from falling off of your head,even if it's just one drop




Spoiler: Have i told you what the headphone is?



well... if you really want to know. it's the one who don't share the same weight by other headphone on my scaling list and it have normal looking headphone jack


----------



## gazzington

Hi. I already own 325e, which I love and use all the time.  Today I saw a bargain price for the 60e which I could not turn down!
I am a big fan of black, doom and death metal.  What’s mods should I consider doing to those to get the best out of them. Also, could you give me a quick description how to do these mods as I’m new to all this!


----------



## jaxz

Can somebody do a sound comparison between RS1i and RS2e. Thanks.


----------



## Blazer39

gazzington said:


> Hi. I already own 325e, which I love and use all the time.  Today I saw a bargain price for the 60e which I could not turn down!
> I am a big fan of black, doom and death metal.  What’s mods should I consider doing to those to get the best out of them. Also, could you give me a quick description how to do these mods as I’m new to all this!



try the pad tape mode


----------



## gregorya

gazzington said:


> Hi. I already own 325e, which I love and use all the time.  Today I saw a bargain price for the 60e which I could not turn down!
> I am a big fan of black, doom and death metal.  What’s mods should I consider doing to those to get the best out of them. Also, could you give me a quick description how to do these mods as I’m new to all this!





Blazer39 said:


> try the pad tape mode



The tape mod would require that you swap out the stock S-cush that come on the SR60e and replace with the L-cush, if I'm not mistaken.

I think the L-cush are an improvement on any SR-series headphone even without the tape mod.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

jaxz said:


> Can somebody do a sound comparison between RS1i and RS2e. Thanks.


The RS1i is more “neutral” and a bit more spacious while the RS2e is noticeably more intimate. That said, both have the Grado signature sound and for a long time after the disappointment that is the RS1e, the RS2e was considered the “true” successor to the RS1i.


----------



## ranfan

I'm getting my RS2e old jack reterminated with Viablue 3.5-mm connector soon. Mainly because the old one is getting scratches, and loose. The Viablue seems more durable, and nice. Some people have said that it also improves on the quality of bass. Has anyone experience noticeable sound difference after reterminating his Grado?


----------



## DavidA

@ranfan, I've changed the cables in all of my Grado headphones since I hate the overly heavy stock cables and the lengths are either too short for my living room listening area or too long for portable use but I can't say if there was any difference in sound but I've also installed SMC jacks so all my Grado headphones now have removable cables that are light, flexible and easily changed.


----------



## ruhenheiM

gazzington said:


> Hi. I already own 325e, which I love and use all the time.  Today I saw a bargain price for the 60e which I could not turn down!
> I am a big fan of black, doom and death metal.  What’s mods should I consider doing to those to get the best out of them. Also, could you give me a quick description how to do these mods as I’m new to all this!



for simple and cheap mod.just swap the ear-pad with the L-cush, that should be enough, you could try it for free anyway since you have 325e. and if you have few on-ear grado, maybe you want to try flat pad. that of course if you don't have comfort issues

for other mods, you could change the plastic cup with timber but since sr60e tuning little bit different with sr60 i'm not sure how much it could change the sound. sr60e also have dynamat intact and i think 2 punch holes. so the sound already a bit different from sr60. for the price, i can't really say what kind of mod that could get the best out of sr60e other than ear pad swapping. 





ranfan said:


> I'm getting my RS2e old jack reterminated with Viablue 3.5-mm connector soon. Mainly because the old one is getting scratches, and loose. The Viablue seems more durable, and nice. Some people have said that it also improves on the quality of bass. Has anyone experience noticeable sound difference after reterminating his Grado?



i prefer oyaide or furutech to viablue, just because they looks better for me


----------



## gazzington

ruhenheiM said:


> for simple and cheap mod.just swap the ear-pad with the L-cush, that should be enough, you could try it for free anyway since you have 325e. and if you have few on-ear grado, maybe you want to try flat pad. that of course if you don't have comfort issues
> 
> 
> for other mods, you could change the plastic cup with timber but since sr60e
> ...


----------



## ruhenheiM (Feb 17, 2018)

gazzington said:


> Bugger, my wife has got me some turbulent x drivers as I was going on about them. Now I really have to work out how to install them. I may as well get some woodies now too



hahaha some third party drivers are pretty good, really good actually. to install that drivers, the easiest way is buy some custom wood cup and then use your old grado parts or buy some of really cheap headphones for the parts like headband,gimbals,cable, earpad all that to make it a complete headphone. if you want to using your sr60e for the cup. you need to open it up first which not going to be lovely moment for you and then you need to install some inner sleeve for your turbulent drivers so it would fit nicely to the sr60e cup

for the inner sleeve you could try this one.like hf-1


----------



## cbf123 (Feb 17, 2018)

Aaaaannnddd, I'm back! Sorry, sort of slipped off the radar there, partly due to illness, partly due a disheartening headphone experience (who'd have thunk??). So if anyone remembers, last time I posted I'd just made a purchase of the GS1000e after owning the GH2 for a couple of days and really loving their performance. I was super excited to get hold of the GS1Ke, and I couldn't keep both sets of cans, so my GH2 went back and I eagerly awaited the GS1Ke. They arrived and... meh.

Now before I go on, let me say, this was entirely the fault of my own musical preferences (I like a lot of dark ambient, ambient in general, electronic / glitchy stuff, as well as some jazz and that's pretty much it these days). The GH2 were pretty much PERFECT for the music I listen to, so in my own stupidity, I assumed that further up the Grado path lay Elysium. Now, for certain genres, I can truly believe the GS1Ke is an end game setup, but when I switched to some dub-techno, I was desperately waiting for a bassline that just never materialised. I knew I'd made a mistake. My GH2 were gone and I was stuck with a can that just didn't play ball with my listening tastes.

Fastforward a couple of weeks, and as I say, I got ill, didn't do much listening but had picked up some other cans along the way anyway, namely the AKG K702. I liked them, I didn't love them. They were so analytical, and the sound stage was SO huge, that everything seemed too distant. I felt like I was just on another wild goose chase, trying to replicate what I'd already heard elsewhere.

So how am I back in the Grado Fan Club thread?

The GH2 are back. And I love them.

The bass is SUPERB for what I want. The soundstage is wide and clear, but not in the ridiculous, border-defying way that the AKG is. The tone and texture of instruments, the insight into murky passages of gritty, ethereal layers of music in some of the nonsense that I love to listen to was sublime.

And all this running straight out my Macbook Pro... I left the Audio GD out of the equation temporarily while I try to relocate it / move it on.

So the moral of the story? Choose the right tool for the job. Don't go thinking Elysium is just off the next turn off.

You might already be there.


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Feb 17, 2018)

@cbf123 , excellent thoughts on going to Summit-Fi and back.   I, too, bought the GS1000e, in my case after hearing the GS1000i and thinking “newer must be better.”  I was especially optimistic about its move from 44 mm to 50 mm drivers.

Since I have DOZENS of Grados, I compared them (these were bought new, and actually assembled by John Grado himself in the face of an absence of the two sisters who normally build these, this according to my dealer).

There was an unusual tubby quality to its bass, though the soundstage and transparency were great.  The bass sounded as if it were being played through a tube that had a particular resonance frequency that got imposed on the natural frequencies.

I kept it for over two years and accumulated over 300 hours of use, and it got better and better.  In the meantime, I bought a new GS1000i, and find it to be one of my very best Grados.   However, even after years of burn in, the GS1000e never achieved the great sound I heard from the GS1000i new! It DID improve to the point that I would only notice the tubbiness in comparison to other Grados in side-by-side comparisons, though.


----------



## cbf123 (Feb 17, 2018)

@ruthieandjohn In my brief time with Grado headphones, I've been looking over your fantastic research. It's both insightful and fascinating to see how the models compare. Thank you for your time and effort in compiling the list!

RE: Summit-Fi - this is the third or fourth time I've come close to that particular peak. I've owned HD800's, MDR-Z1R's and GS1000e's and £2000 amplifiers to drive them, all of which probably fit into that bracket, and I've always stepped away at some point and moved back down to a much more modest shelf on the mountain. It's mainly psychological for me I think. I'm not a 'starving student' anymore by any means, but I'm not swimming in spare cash! I begin to resent and expect much more out of my equipment once I get into Summit-Fi price territory, and I feel almost guilty for owning such equipment, particularly with having a young family. I find that my listening is so much more focused on 'Hi-Fi' rather than music when my budget has spiralled.

Spending half (or less) of Summit-Fi money gets me _way_ more than half of the performance, and psychologically, this probably makes me enjoy the music and the hobby more. That feeling of knowing something is punching way above its relative weight is always nice, and the width and breadth of the Grado product range seemingly makes it possible to find something almost perfectly suited to one's taste without having to resort to going 'all out'.

Not that I begrudge anyone that, of course. This is a hobby, enjoy it as you see fit. We're only listening to music after all! But for now, I feel incredibly happy that I've hit on what I've been after for a good while: a headphone I can stop and listen with, rather than consider where it might lead me next.


----------



## ruhenheiM

@cbf123 
welcome back blue! i think moral of the story here, next time you wondering around make sure you have somebody you know around you, you never know what's going to get you. never underestimate the power of those "great deals", it's always pulling you


----------



## cbf123

ruhenheiM said:


> @cbf123
> welcome back blue! i think moral of the story here, next time you wondering around make sure you have somebody you know around you, you never know what's going to get you. never underestimate the power of those "great deals", it's always pulling you


Haha, thanks! I should have got my support group in place in advance. I'll get you on speed dial for next time! 

What am I saying? There won't BE a next time! Probably...


----------



## gregorya (Feb 17, 2018)

ruthieandjohn said:


> @cbf123 , excellent thoughts on going to Summit-Fi and back.   I, too, bought the GS1000e, in my case after hearing the GS1000i and thinking “newer must be better.”  I was especially optimistic about its move from 44 mm to 50 mm drivers.
> 
> Since I have DOZENS of Grados, I compared them (these were bought new, and actually assembled by John Grado himself in the face of an absence of the two sisters who normally build these, this according to my dealer).
> 
> ...



Did your GS1000e have the protruding drivers (like the initial RS1e) or flush mounted drivers?


----------



## cbf123

gregorya said:


> Did your GS1000e have the protruding drivers (like the initial RS1e) or flush mounted drivers?



A good question, and one that I have no answer to! I didn't realise at the time that there was a difference, and I've only got pictures of the outer housing of the headphone. I can upload that if it would help answer?

I was blown away by their imaging and soundstaging, but a particular track I return to for bass tests (Le Dormeur by the French dub-techno artist Fingers in the Noise) was entirely missing the low frequency bass hit that runs through the track. It was non-existant.



Here's the track for anyone who wants to test it, the bit that I am referencing kicks in at 1:06 (start around 1:04 to hear it properly) and can then be heard throughout the track. Again, my GH-2 makes light work of this, packs a good punch and depth to the sound. It's exactly what I wanted from a headphone.

I'm surprised that I got lucky on my very first Grado considering that there are so many to pick from! I know most Grado's aren't necessarily known for their deep bass, and I am way, way off being a 'basshead' - in fact my preference would ordinarily be on a leaner sound than a meaty sound, but I still need enough for tracks to sound complete. The GH-2 does that for me.

Just waiting for my G-cushions to arrive now!


----------



## cbf123

Sorry, for the double post, but for reference, I have owned / listened to extensively in the past 12 months:

Denon AH-D7200
Fostex TH-610
Sennheiser HD800
Grado GS1000e
Sony MDR-Z1R
Sony MDR-Z7
B&O H6 V1 - Still own these as my CB pair
AKG K702
Oppo PM3
Audio Technica W1000X

And I'm probably forgetting more!

Hand on heart I can say the GH-2 are the best for my preferences of that bunch. I love the styling and the minimalism of the design, but most importantly, the immediacy (but not shoutiness!! I'm looking at you D7200...) of the mids, the weight, but not bloatedness, of the bass (*gives both Sony's the evil eye*) and the punch and excitement at the top end (*falls asleep thinking about the Oppo PM3*).

The H6 are, to my ears, the closed back version of this can. They're not as smooth, not quite as detailed, not as natural sounding, but I can easily live with them as my cheaper closed-back alternative.


----------



## BobG55

***If anyone is interested : RS1 buttonless which appears to be in great shape : $325 Canadian ***

This ad appears in the "Clearance" section of *High End Audio Exchange* which is an audio retailer situated in Kingston, Ontario Canada.

_"Grado RS1 in perfect working condition and includes a new set of genuine Grado earpads. The box states RS1i but they are RS1. They are very clean, never exposed to smoke."_


https://www.highendaudioexchange.ca/products.shtml?search=Category&q=Clearance


----------



## gazzington

I am falling in love with grados. I love my 325e and am busy modding a 60e with turbulent x drivers and woodies. But I want more! I am a huge fan of all sorts of metal but also jazz, classical etc.  What is the order of grados from best to worst as I’m unsure which to go for next?


----------



## DavidA

gazzington said:


> I am falling in love with grados. I love my 325e and am busy modding a 60e with turbulent x drivers and woodies. But I want more! I am a huge fan of all sorts of metal but also jazz, classical etc.  What is the order of grados from best to worst as I’m unsure which to go for next?


search for @ruthieandjohn post since he has the best collection of Grado's that I know of and has posted numerous charts on comparisons between the different models.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Feb 19, 2018)

gazzington said:


> I am falling in love with grados. I love my 325e and am busy modding a 60e with turbulent x drivers and woodies. But I want more! I am a huge fan of all sorts of metal but also jazz, classical etc.  What is the order of grados from best to worst as I’m unsure which to go for next?


 for my taste, rank for all grado I've tried for some fair amount of time( not in the same time though ) in order.mainly for metal

1. Ps1000e (a bit lack of deep bass and bass note sometimes blend with midrange)
2. Sr325i gold( could be a bit fatiguing for some people) 
3. Sr60( bass a bit bloated )
4. Sr100 ( less energetic )
5. Rs1 button ( too smooth )
6. Sr80( a bit lifeless and lack of bass slam)
7. Gs1000i( sounds really weird with metal)


----------



## gregorya (Feb 19, 2018)

BobG55 said:


> ***If anyone is interested : RS1 buttonless which appears to be in great shape : $325 Canadian ***
> 
> This ad appears in the "Clearance" section of *High End Audio Exchange* which is an audio retailer situated in Kingston, Ontario Canada.
> 
> ...



I am not saying they're wrong, but keep in mind that the RS1i says "RS1" on the actual headphone and "RS1i" on the box only.


----------



## gazzington

ruhenheiM said:


> for my taste, rank for all grado I've tried for some fair amount of time( not in the same time though ) in order.mainly for metal
> 
> 1. Ps1000e (a bit lack of deep bass and bass note sometimes blend with midrange)
> 2. Sr325i gold( could be a bit fatiguing for some people)
> ...


looks like ill be saving for the ps1000e!


----------



## ruhenheiM

gazzington said:


> looks like ill be saving for the ps1000e!


you really can't go wrong with ps1000e for metal, the other headphones i know that could do metal like grado is old school fostex


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Feb 19, 2018)

gazzington said:


> I am falling in love with grados. I love my 325e and am busy modding a 60e with turbulent x drivers and woodies. But I want more! I am a huge fan of all sorts of metal but also jazz, classical etc.  What is the order of grados from best to worst as I’m unsure which to go for next?


Here is my ranking of nearly every Grado model, based on my own collection, in four separate areas (higher numbers are better; spacing is uniform on the percentage scale with ties being given the same score, whether or not one headphone was way above or just a little above another on say "bass"):






You can compute an overall "score" by ranking on the average of the four scores:






A couple of things I found interesting:

1)  PS1000/1000e does not rank as high in my personal ranking as many other Grados.
2) PS1000 and PS1000e rank similarly.  From a listening standpoint, the PS1000e is a bit more muted and has a bit more bass (and has 50 mm drivers), while the PS1000 is more clear and transparent (more of the quality of the SR325i) and has 44 mm drivers.  The similarity of the PS1000 and PS1000e is important for purchasing, as has been pointed on this thread, the PS1000 is quite affordable on the used market ($750 or less) while the PS1000e, being newer, has a higher price.  I actually preferred my PS1000 to my PS1000e and sold my PS1000e while keeping my PS1000.

Since the above rankings were collapsed down from multiple 3-at-a-time listening comparisons ranking them on 10 acoustic features (and then using common headphones in each trio to establish an overall order), there are some discrepancies in computing an overall ranking or a headphone-to-headphone comparison over doing direct headphone-to-headphone comparisons.

Here is a matrix that shows each two-way comparison (row vs. column), with the winning headphone (according to a 10-feature test) being given the dot color (red or blue) of the row or column in which its name appears.  If the color is a square rather than a dot, the one headphone way outstripped the other; if it is a  hollow circle, the one only slightly surpassed the other and so I called them essentially equal.  Note that in Row 11, the PS1000 is given a solid color ranking (red) over the PS1000e, meaning there was significant preference for the PS1000.  Note also in Row 10, the comparison is displayed in the inverse way, with the PS1000 in the row and receiving the blue box over the PS1000e in the column.






You can also try to extract a 10-level "ranking" from how many other headphones, and which, each headphone won out over in head-to-head comparisons.  Again, results are inexact when one tries to rank order two dozen headphones, but one can fuzz it up a bit by putting them into 10 bins:






There is a lot of detail in the post linked in my signature line, "Huge Comparison of [Almost....".

As to my own bias, I prefer a V shaped signature to a flat one and I greatly value the transparent "you are there without a veil" sound of the Grados, as exemplified by its most transparent headphone, the SR325i (some people find its sound fatiguing).

This ranking precedes my purchase of both the GS2000e and the PS2000e, both of which I put into the very top category, especially when used in balanced mode (I got the balanced version of each).


----------



## gazzington

ruthieandjohn said:


> Here is my ranking of nearly every Grado model, based on my own collection, in four separate areas (higher numbers are better; spacing is uniform on the percentage scale with ties being given the same score, whether or not one headphone was way above or just a little above another on say "bass"):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Wow that is a very detailed post. It's given me plenty to ponder over. I also like a slight v shape sound. I am now thinking rs2e....


----------



## Amictus

I am currently listening to my first Grado (cause of much subsequent Grado purchasing). It's a SR-60. I'm listening to Richard Strauss's 'Ariadne auf Naxos' conducted by Giuseppe Sinopoli out of a Naim Uniti 2 via a Woo WA6 SE. I picked the headphones off from their hook out of nostalgia, on a whim, ignoring the PS500, the GH1 and the HD800 which are their nearest neighbours. The sound is stupidly good. Extraordinary.


----------



## cbf123

Good morning, fellow Grado enthusiasts! I'm definitely feeling like one of the clan at this point. My GH-2 continue to grow and impress me. A few questions if I may, though?

I bought some generic G-cush which arrived yesterday and my memory of my very brief time with the GS1Ke has all but eroded - do these (well, the official Grado version) normally fit in a way that entirely closes your ears? I'm finding these ones have a large open part at the back of my head, although this is sealed to some degree well before the outer edge of the pad by my ear touching the foam.

I noticed that there was an increase in bass with the generic G, but this bass was bloated and a bit slow, and barring comfort (and even that wasn't great, just different to the L-cush, which I'm starting to get more used to each day), I much preferred the tight and clear bass of the L-cush. 

Is this bass bloom likely to do with the generic pad? Would it be improved with the official G-cush? I'm not averse to buying the pads, but at £60, I want to know that it'd be worthwhile. Is it really going to be very similar to the generic G?

Otherwise, I'm happy. I'm even starting to ignore the stupid, unbelievably stiff and heavy cable that seems such a baffling design choice. I'm probably going to send these away for a recable at some point, but I'm noticing it less over this past day or so.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Feb 20, 2018)

cbf123 said:


> Good morning, fellow Grado enthusiasts! I'm definitely feeling like one of the clan at this point. My GH-2 continue to grow and impress me. A few questions if I may, though?
> 
> I bought some generic G-cush which arrived yesterday and my memory of my very brief time with the GS1Ke has all but eroded - do these (well, the official Grado version) normally fit in a way that entirely closes your ears? I'm finding these ones have a large open part at the back of my head, although this is sealed to some degree well before the outer edge of the pad by my ear touching the foam.
> 
> ...



for the g cush, it is full ear. for the fit it, it's depend on how big is your head and your ear shape, if you have small head,  it will most likely going to have a little bit part of the pads open at the back of your head and it you have wide ears, your ears also going to touch the foam, you need to re-adjust the headphone position since it could swivel, i'm not sure if it would fully solve that issues but it's definitely help a little bit

i haven't tried the generic g-pad but from what i've read it would boost the bass frequency a little bit while the original g-pad will definitely reduce the bass. i'm not sure if it worth for the gh2 since i haven't try gh2, but g-pad for comfort to most people would improve greatly, the sound for on-ear grado design, sometimes it work sometimes it doesn't


----------



## cbf123

ruhenheiM said:


> for the g cush, it is full ear. for the fit it, it's depend on how big is your head and your ear shape, if you have small head,  it will most likely going to have a little bit part of the pads open at the back of your head and it you have wide ears, your ears also going to touch the foam, you need to re-adjust the headphone position since it could swivel, i'm not sure if it would fully solve that issues but it's definitely help a little bit
> 
> i haven't tried the generic g-pad but from what i've read it would boost the bass frequency a little bit while the original g-pad will definitely reduce the bass. i'm not sure if it worth for the gh2 since i haven't try gh2, but g-pad for comfort to most people would improve greatly, the sound for on-ear grado design, sometimes it work sometimes it doesn't



Thank you my friend, I appreciate the reply. I find that the top of my ear touches the pad, but yes, my 'small head' has these wide gaps at the back, even if I redjust the angle. Going to just use the L-cush for now, given that I am happy with the sound!


----------



## ruhenheiM

cbf123 said:


> Thank you my friend, I appreciate the reply. I find that the top of my ear touches the pad, but yes, my 'small head' has these wide gaps at the back, even if I redjust the angle. Going to just use the L-cush for now, given that I am happy with the sound!



i have small head and little bit wide ears so my top ear touch the foam and there is a small gaps at the back of my head and wide gaps near my jaw. i really can't have a great fit with ps1000e but i think it's still proper fit, even though i'm starting to think my complaint about bass on ps1000e probably because i can't get the right fit 

most people swap to g-cush on on-ear grado mostly because they have comfort issues with l-cush and they can't really ignoring it,  if you could get pass that, no need to swap to g-cush since it will alter the sound


----------



## Jazmanaut (Feb 20, 2018)

ruthieandjohn said:


> Here is my ranking of nearly every Grado model, based on my own collection, in four separate areas (higher numbers are better; spacing is uniform on the percentage scale with ties being given the same score, whether or not one headphone was way above or just a little above another on say "bass"):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello Ruthieandjohn.
I have been wondering few things on your impressive and comprehensive charts:
What is the reference, that you are compairing all other headphones? And how does that prosent charting goes with that? Lets say that bass is tight, but lacks of sub-bass energy vs bass goes flat all the way down, but is not tighest possible. How do you compaire and point that?

And do you update your chart with all the models regulary? I mean if you did first charting of some model, lets say 10 years ago, and other a month ago, surely your perception has changed from there, as has been overall quality of headphones as well.

How do you make the line of Bass and Highs. Are you just drawing that line between some point of whole spectrum of 20-20000Hz, or are you just ignoring the whole mids section on your review? And if so, do you think that every Gados have so similar mids?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Folk generally find the generic G Cush to be inferior to the Grado G Cush, which has two densities of foam, with the denser section being the part that circles the ear.   There isn’t one exception...a particular generic version, sold by Todd The Vinyl Junkie, is said to actually improve sound over the Grado G Cush on one particular headphone (cannot recall which...maybe the GH1... I bet @joseph69 knows!). That particular one improves the bass.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Jazmanaut said:


> Hello Ruthieandjohn.
> I have been wondering few things on your impressive and comprehensive charts:
> What is the reference, that you are compairing all other headphones? And how does that prosent charting goes with that? Lets say that bass is tight, but lacks of sub-bass energy vs bass goes flat all the way down, but is not tighest possible. How do you compaire and point that?
> 
> ...


My comparisons are simply choosing three headphones, playing the same music snippet through each, and ranking, in a 1st place, 2nd, 3rd, how each does against the other two on each of 10 features.  Hence, the rankings of one headphone against another is relative (“Headphone A has more subbass than B”), not absolute (“Headphone A has super strong subbass”).

If the bass is tight, it will show up as such in the test to determine the pitch of a plucked bass string (one of the 10 features), but if it goes all the way down, it will excel as the best at subbass of the three (whether or not it is tight).

In general, I only compare a specific model once, though I have compared both the GS1000e and the HiFiMAN HE1000 to other headphones both when new and after increasing hours of burnin.  I have compared different versions of the Grado models, such as the four versions of the SR325 that I had (SR325, SR325i gold, SR325is, and SR325e).


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Folk generally find the generic G Cush to be inferior to the Grado G Cush, which has two densities of foam, with the denser section being the part that circles the ear.   There isn’t one exception...a particular generic version, sold by Todd The Vinyl Junkie, is said to actually improve sound over the Grado G Cush on one particular headphone (cannot recall which...maybe the GH1... I bet @joseph69 knows!). That particular one improves the bass.


I have, and would only buy the original Grado G cushions, not the aftermarket G cushions, although some tend to like them better. As far as TTVJ Flat pads, their actually Grado pads, not generic, if I remember reading correctly? The TTVJ Flat pads do add more bass and intimacy at the slight expense of a narrower sound stage and less sparkle in the upper frequencies from my experience. A lot of people enjoy the Flat pads on the RS1 models. I've tried them 3x and wasn't too much of a fan. I also probably didn't give them enough time either, so I do think I'm going to be purchasing another pair in the near future to use with my RS1i and leaving them on this time around. As a matter of fact I'm going to place my order for them right now. I never tried the Flat pads on the GH1...I exclusively use the Grado G cushions with my GH1.


----------



## ZMG885

ruthieandjohn said:


> Folk generally find the generic G Cush to be inferior to the Grado G Cush, which has two densities of foam, with the denser section being the part that circles the ear.   There isn’t one exception...a particular generic version, sold by Todd The Vinyl Junkie, is said to actually improve sound over the Grado G Cush on one particular headphone (cannot recall which...maybe the GH1... I bet @joseph69 knows!). That particular one improves the bass.



That's good to know as I've tried the Earzonk G-Cushion on my RS2e set and found them uncomfortable, so I put the L-Cushion (Grado) back on.   Still, I'm reluctant to spring for the Grado G Cush since the Earzonk version degraded the sound: bass bloomed and upper mids & treble became thin and grainy.  I felt like ... why mess with them more.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ZMG885 said:


> That's good to know as I've tried the Earzonk G-Cushion on my RS2e set and found them uncomfortable, so I put the L-Cushion (Grado) back on.   Still, I'm reluctant to spring for the Grado G Cush since the Earzonk version degraded the sound: bass bloomed and upper mids & treble became thin and grainy.  I felt like ... why mess with them more.


The G Cush will also cause similar (unwanted) change to your  L Cush Grados. There’s a somewhat easy mod to make them Gs compatible, but they WILL also change the sound. Depending on your taste you may or may not like the change - I did like it on my MS Pro. 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/alessandro-ms1000-and-ms-ultimate-diy-modding-56k-warning.323271/


----------



## ZMG885

WilliamLeonhart said:


> The G Cush will also cause similar (unwanted) change to your  L Cush Grados. There’s a somewhat easy mod to make them Gs compatible, but they WILL also change the sound. Depending on your taste you may or may not like the change - I did like it on my MS Pro.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/alessandro-ms1000-and-ms-ultimate-diy-modding-56k-warning.323271/



I am intrigued by the mods, but at this point, I'm going to leave my RS2es alone.  I've got a set of SR80e to try some mods with, since it needs new cabling anyway.


----------



## DavidA (Feb 20, 2018)

ZMG885 said:


> I am intrigued by the mods, but at this point, I'm going to leave my RS2es alone.  I've got a set of SR80e to try some mods with, since it needs new cabling anyway.


Just a reminder that the newer "e" versions are tuned a little different from the "i" and originals so when doing any mods you should take it into consideration.

I'm one that likes the generic G-pads over the OEM G-pads due to comfort but the problem with these generic G-pads is they are not very consistent in build quality so I usually buy a few from different vendors and find a pair that sounds good to me and at $4-6/pair I can get 6-7 pairs and its still less than the OEM G-pads ($35-45).  The Earzonk at $20 is over priced IMO and like you I didn't like how they sounded since the space from the face of the driver to the bottom of the bowl is a bit too much which is what I think causes the bass to get boomy.

Since I also added dynamat in the cups, sorbothane or dynamat on the back of the driver housing (SR series only since the upper end models RS/GS/PS series usually have some damping material on the back of the drivers from the factory) most of the generic G-pads don't seem to make the bass boomy or muddy and they tend to have a better soundstage over the OEM L-pads (worst in comfort for me, only 15-20 minutes before its painful).

A word of caution if you ever decide to mod your RS2e: its not very easy to remove the drivers (unlike the SR and PS series) so it you find it taking 1-2 hours don't be surprised.  If you want to learn more about mods you should go to the Grado Mods thread here.


----------



## cbf123

Thanks for all of the replies, guys. Much appreciated. I'll probably continue on with my L-cush as standard on the GH2 for now, and I'll try and get hold of a set of G-cush originals at some point.

I'm looking forward to a day off work tomorrow, nobody in the house except me. Will be my first 'proper' day listening to these!


----------



## Makiah S (Feb 20, 2018)

So I'm giving what I think is a "classic" RS-1 Button a listen, and It's pretty nice... very freaking bright... like holy crap... an yes I'm running it out of my  SET Tube but jeeze this little bugger SINGS, still the bass is quite nice mids are tactile, cymbals are pretty solid too. An these certainly sound better a little quieter than my usual 87 dB average volume!!!

I am using an older pair of OEM L Crush pads on them, and I'll likely keep them 100% stock given that these are at least 10+ years old I kinda want keep the sound as is to get an idea of how Grado cans sounded in that ERA, and by Grado Cans I'm talking purely about their mid range offerings,

Now with a piano solo, these are pretty! There's actually a lot of breathing I've not heard before now coming to light! Pretty cool, there's a nice intimacy with an acceptable amount of spaciousness

now switching over to the RS2E I also have, it has better depth but the sense of height is slightly lopsidded compared to the RS-1 buttoned, they are also easier to drive, now tonally these are a little less bright, not quite so screamy with rock the bass is a little fuller though, tactility is much the same between the two, though switching over to the Paino Solo there's a lot less presance up top, less breaths but it seems a little blacker almost... I have to say I prefer the RS2E sound and overall detail, but like the RS-1 imaging as it is a bit more precise I think, though it's a shame this RS2E is in rougher condition and I'm using brand spanking new OEM pads as the originals were at the end of their life, I may need to get the headband changed as it has a lot LESS tension too... oh well I'll see how it ages


----------



## Jazmanaut

I usually buy bulk G-pads from aliexpress, and do the same i tend to do all the original G-pads, wich is tapemod. 
After that, you really cant hear the difference. It really gets that last 20-30Hz moving!


----------



## Makiah S

any tips for the best way to do the Tapemod? I know it's just clear scotch tape


----------



## joseph69

ZMG885 said:


> Still, I'm reluctant to spring for the Grado G Cush since the Earzonk version degraded the sound: bass bloomed and upper mids & treble became thin and grainy. I felt like ... why mess with them more.


Not too many Grado sound good with the G cushions. I hated them on all of my Grades with the exception of the GH1 (and obviously the PS1K/2Ke) which I feel they excel compared to the stock L cushions they come with. The PS500 has also been reportedly nice sounding with the G cushions as well.


----------



## jaywillin

i have the gh2 and the ps500(original) 
on the gh2, i prefer the L's, on the ps500, the G's, and i do prefer real grado pads vs the all the others
now having said that, i have some earzonk L cushes on my 125e, and it sounds just fine !


----------



## jaywillin

Mshenay said:


> any tips for the best way to do the Tapemod? I know it's just clear scotch tape



i used black electrical tape, 
i layed the pad down on a flat surface (ear side down) and used the surface as a guide to apply the tape


----------



## Makiah S

jaywillin said:


> i used black electrical tape,
> i layed the pad down on a flat surface (ear side down) and used the surface as a guide to apply the tape


electrical tape that's smart!!


----------



## jaywillin

Mshenay said:


> electrical tape that's smart!!


----------



## TooFrank

joseph69 said:


> I have, and would only buy the original Grado G cushions, not the aftermarket G cushions, although some tend to like them better. As far as TTVJ Flat pads, their actually Grado pads, not generic, if I remember reading correctly? The TTVJ Flat pads do add more bass and intimacy at the slight expense of a narrower sound stage and less sparkle in the upper frequencies from my experience. A lot of people enjoy the Flat pads on the RS1 models. I've tried them 3x and wasn't too much of a fan. I also probably didn't give them enough time either, so I do think I'm going to be purchasing another pair in the near future to use with my RS1i and leaving them on this time around. As a matter of fact I'm going to place my order for them right now. I never tried the Flat pads on the GH1...I exclusively use the Grado G cushions with my GH1.


Just to chime in: the TTVJ deluxe flat pads are really nice with the GH2. As said they enhances the bass and intimacy....


----------



## Makiah S

Some good news, I did get the RS2E's headband to flex back a little so it grips my apparently small head better, my question is what would make a good recable material for my RS-1, I noticed the RS2E has a suepr thick cable on it! An the RS-1 is much thinner, I'm thinking maybe some OFC Copper but... I don't want to muddy things up... does any one have any idea of what the stock cable is made of?


----------



## joseph69 (Feb 20, 2018)

TooFrank said:


> Just to chime in: the TTVJ deluxe flat pads are really nice with the GH2. As said they enhances the bass and intimacy....


I went with the original flat pads, because this will be the 4th time I'm going to try the flat pads with my RS1i because I honestly never gave them enough time to make a fair judgement. I can be stubborn like that, which isn't a good thing. I also read that the deluxe pads are a bit denser if I remember correctly?



Mshenay said:


> Some good news, I did get the RS2E's headband to flex back a little so it grips my apparently small head better, my question is what would make a good recable material for my RS-1, I noticed the RS2E has a suepr thick cable on it! An the RS-1 is much thinner, I'm thinking maybe some OFC Copper but... I don't want to muddy things up... does any one have any idea of what the stock cable is made of?


Grado uses UHPLC (Ultra-High Purity, Long Cystal) copper on their voice coils as well as their cables. I think the voice coils started using the (UHPLC) when the (e) series was introduced, but I think they've always used it in their cables. Someone correct me if I'm wrong about the voice coil wire, please.


----------



## Douger333

I have RS-1's and am a cable believer and amateur critic... the RS-1 cables are very high quality as is the Grado extension cable. joseph69 is correct.

Doug


----------



## DavidA

Mshenay said:


> Some good news, I did get the RS2E's headband to flex back a little so it grips my apparently small head better, my question is what would make a good recable material for my RS-1, I noticed the RS2E has a suepr thick cable on it! An the RS-1 is much thinner, I'm thinking maybe some OFC Copper but... I don't want to muddy things up... does any one have any idea of what the stock cable is made of?


Since the RS1 is original I'd suggest sending them back to Grado if they need a re-cable and it will probably be done with the same 8 conductor cable that is on the RS2e and the cost is quite reasonable ($75-100) since removing the drivers to change the cables is not an easy task.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> ?
> 
> Grado uses UHPLC (Ultra-High Purity, Long Cystal) copper on their voice coils as well as their cables. I think the voice coils started using the (UHPLC) when the (e) series was introduced, but I think they've always used it in their cables. Someone correct me if I'm wrong about the voice coil wire, please.



if i remember correctly, from their non-i generation, they already used UHPLC on their voice coils started from their mid range models which is i think start from sr225 or sr325


----------



## cbf123

I need to pick some brains again! I've been looking at getting a pair of Alessandro MS-1e's to have a listen. They can obviously be picked up quite cheap, and I've got plenty of spare pads I can mess around with now.

Any of you guys had any experience with them? I've read the MS-1 appreciation thread, but details get a bit thin on the ground with the newer version. Any help would be appreciated.

As I mentioned, I'm also sat here all by lonesome today, got the GH-2 on my head as we speak. I cannot get over how much I love these cans. I'm a pretty good judge of my own tastes, and it normally doesn't take me long to find fault with a headphone if it isn't 'my sound'. These are just astounding. 

I almost feel like I am SUPPOSED to have sore ears with the L-cushions, just to make up for the fact that they sound so good!! Like someone saying 'Hey, listen, you can't have everything, that's the trade off for the sound quality!'.

Even the comfort isn't _too _bad at this point. I'm kinda getting used to it.


----------



## Jazmanaut

Mshenay said:


> any tips for the best way to do the Tapemod? I know it's just clear scotch tape


Electrical tape is best.


----------



## ruhenheiM

cbf123 said:


> I need to pick some brains again! I've been looking at getting a pair of Alessandro MS-1e's to have a listen. They can obviously be picked up quite cheap, and I've got plenty of spare pads I can mess around with now.
> 
> Any of you guys had any experience with them? I've read the MS-1 appreciation thread, but details get a bit thin on the ground with the newer version. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> ...



i can't really help for ms1e, but the old alessandro pretty much "good boy" grado, if grado sounds raw,aggresive all that, the allesandro is a bit less from grado,smoother treble, a bit laid back midrange,etc. from the specs alone its probably using sr125 drivers.  but i assume the sound from current generations are different due to from non i to i generation for alessandro, they sound quite different 

for grado you really can't have everything, the sound is only their priority i guess. so you know just suck it up


----------



## wormsdriver

_"for grado you really can't have everything, the sound is only their priority i guess. *so you know just suck it up* "

#savage  Lol_


----------



## cbf123

Uh, so I was just looking at the GH2 in the sunshine, and I noticed that the right hand wood cup has a crack all the way across from the grille to the outer side...

Is this something that I need to be sending back for an exchange??? The other side is completely fine. What a bummer


----------



## wormsdriver

^^If you can get a replacement, yes!


----------



## ruhenheiM

wormsdriver said:


> ^^If you can get a replacement, yes!


+1


----------



## mathe0

Hi folks,

Just wanted to know if anybody has an opinion about Grado headphones paired with the LG V20 phone. I have an opportunity to buy a like-new RS2e. I know it's a matter of opinion but I'm curious about the V20-RS2e match. I mostly listen to jazz, rock, punk, indie music. Would it sound dull without an amp? Thanks!


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> if i remember correctly, from their non-i generation, they already used UHPLC on their voice coils started from their mid range models which is i think start from sr225 or sr325


Thanks
I wasn't too sure about the voice coil in the earlier series.


----------



## cbf123

Thanks guys, I'll get in touch with the seller. It's only an issue in that I can't see how far down the cup beyond the grille the crack goes. It's not huge in terms of a gap, but it's just... meh. I don't know how likely it is that it would get any worse?


----------



## wormsdriver

mathe0 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Just wanted to know if anybody has an opinion about Grado headphones paired with the LG V20 phone. I have an opportunity to buy a like-new RS2e. I know it's a matter of opinion but I'm curious about the V20-RS2e match. I mostly listen to jazz, rock, punk, indie music. Would it sound dull without an amp? Thanks!


While I don't have an LG-V20 or an Rs2e for that matter. I truly believe you'll be fine if Grado ends up being to your liking. I use my Samsung S7 phone which is NOT great and it'll still sound good with Grados or similar low impedance cans that I have.
Worst case scenario you'll have a highly coveted headphone that should be easy to unload if it's not to your liking,  I say go for it!


----------



## trellus

cbf123 said:


> I need to pick some brains again! I've been looking at getting a pair of Alessandro MS-1e's to have a listen. They can obviously be picked up quite cheap, and I've got plenty of spare pads I can mess around with now.
> 
> Any of you guys had any experience with them? I've read the MS-1 appreciation thread, but details get a bit thin on the ground with the newer version. Any help would be appreciated.



I have Alessandro MS1e, although I purposely bought them with the older, shallower cups because I wanted the most portable Grado headphone possible (not counting the eGrado, which I have but had to send in for repair and just gave up on after the right driver again began rattling on lower frequencies shortly after the repair).

I unfortunately have never heard the GH2 so I can't offer any comparison between the two, and I no longer have any other e-series Grado's to compare with, either, but I find they have the classic Grado SR series sound I really like, not actually too different from my Alessandro MS2i (which are more resolving to my ears), not as bright as my goldie SR-325i.


----------



## cbf123

trellus said:


> I have Alessandro MS1e, although I purposely bought them with the older, shallower cups because I wanted the most portable Grado headphone possible (not counting the eGrado, which I have but had to send in for repair and just gave up on after the right driver again began rattling on lower frequencies shortly after the repair).
> 
> I unfortunately have never heard the GH2 so I can't offer any comparison between the two, and I no longer have any other e-series Grado's to compare with, either, but I find they have the classic Grado SR series sound I really like, not actually too different from my Alessandro MS2i (which are more resolving to my ears), not as bright as my goldie SR-325i.



Thanks for the info! Now I'll have to wait and see what (if anything) I need to do with my GH-2's before deciding on buying anything else!


----------



## wormsdriver

cbf123 said:


> Thanks guys, I'll get in touch with the seller. It's only an issue in that I can't see how far down the cup beyond the grille the crack goes. It's not huge in terms of a gap, but it's just... meh. I don't know how likely it is that it would get any worse?


The gap might stay the same, but Grado is very good when it comes to this sort of thing, and being that the Gh2 is still a relatively new headphone I am sure they.would replace that cup for you. I don't know how good the Grado dealers over the pond are though


----------



## HungryPanda

I have Grado 325 and GH1 with LG V30 and they play loud enough at 48 volume for me. I'm usually 41-42


----------



## HungryPanda

Edit that 29-30 is fine on my 325


----------



## cbf123

OK, so I can return these now. I'll start the ball rolling on that. 

Just to satisfy a curiosity (and because I'm an idiot...), what would be the main sonic difference between the GH2 and the the RH2e? I know that they get a lot of love on here. Any thoughts?

Cheers!


----------



## joseph69

cbf123 said:


> OK, so I can return these now. I'll start the ball rolling on that.
> 
> Just to satisfy a curiosity (and because I'm an idiot...), what would be the main sonic difference between the GH2 and the the RH2e? I know that they get a lot of love on here. Any thoughts?
> 
> Cheers!


RS2e


----------



## Makiah S

joseph69 said:


> RS2e


I'm also curious how the GH2 differs from the RS2E


----------



## cbf123

At the moment, purely because I KNOW that I'm happy with the GH-2 sound, I think I'll just get another of those. I do agree with the earlier views on the thread (I'm doing a long stretch of reading!!) that the GH-2 cups just aren't quite as nice looking as the 'traditional' flat cups on the Reference series. A purely cosmetic thing, I know, but the look of the Grado cans is obviously part of their alure. That was my only other complaint with my cracked GH-2 - the wood cups were an incredibly dark finish, with none of the light streaks seen on the vast majority of GH-2's. I know that the wood will naturally vary, but this was really dark in comparison to every other one I've seen. Fingers crossed the replacement is a bit nicer.

Maybe at some point in the future I'll pick a set of the RS2e up.


----------



## ruhenheiM

cbf123 said:


> At the moment, purely because I KNOW that I'm happy with the GH-2 sound, I think I'll just get another of those. I do agree with the earlier views on the thread (I'm doing a long stretch of reading!!) that the GH-2 cups just aren't quite as nice looking as the 'traditional' flat cups on the Reference series. A purely cosmetic thing, I know, but the look of the Grado cans is obviously part of their alure. That was my only other complaint with my cracked GH-2 - the wood cups were an incredibly dark finish, with none of the light streaks seen on the vast majority of GH-2's. I know that the wood will naturally vary, but this was really dark in comparison to every other one I've seen. Fingers crossed the replacement is a bit nicer.
> 
> *Maybe at some point in the future I'll pick a set of the RS2e up.*



man i think it was a week ago, i read some well written a tale of chasing the dragon from a wise dude




> Aaaaannnddd, I'm back! Sorry, sort of slipped off the radar there, partly due to illness, partly due a disheartening headphone experience (who'd have thunk??). So if anyone remembers, last time I posted I'd just made a purchase of the GS1000e after owning the GH2 for a couple of days and really loving their performance. I was super excited to get hold of the GS1Ke, and I couldn't keep both sets of cans, so my GH2 went back and I eagerly awaited the GS1Ke. They arrived and... meh.
> 
> Now before I go on, let me say, this was entirely the fault of my own musical preferences (I like a lot of dark ambient, ambient in general, electronic / glitchy stuff, as well as some jazz and that's pretty much it these days). The GH2 were pretty much PERFECT for the music I listen to, so in my own stupidity, I assumed that further up the Grado path lay Elysium. Now, for certain genres, I can truly believe the GS1Ke is an end game setup, but when I switched to some dub-techno, I was desperately waiting for a bassline that just never materialised. I knew I'd made a mistake. My GH2 were gone and I was stuck with a can that just didn't play ball with my listening tastes.
> 
> ...




   anyway if you consider yourself a basshead, you probably want to stick with gh2


----------



## cbf123

Damn you, I was hoping everyone had forgotten that bit!! I should have known you'd remember! Haha, must have been a moment of madness - thinking I'd hold onto one set of cans!

I really wouldn't consider myself a basshead though, pretty much the opposite. I felt the GSK1e was totally lacking in bass, and it looks like others might echo that. The GH-2 have great impact and depth to the bass, but I think a real basshead might find it lacking in comparison to cans like the Sony Z7 or those crazy JVC ones. For me, it's perfect. 

Which is why I'm stupid for looking at other cans!! Damnit, this forum...


----------



## ruhenheiM

cbf123 said:


> Damn you, I was hoping everyone had forgotten that bit!! I should have known you'd remember! Haha, must have been a moment of madness - thinking I'd hold onto one set of cans!
> 
> I really wouldn't consider myself a basshead though, pretty much the opposite. I felt the GSK1e was totally lacking in bass, and it looks like others might echo that. The GH-2 have great impact and depth to the bass, but I think a real basshead might find it lacking in comparison to cans like the Sony Z7 or those crazy JVC ones. For me, it's perfect.
> 
> Which is why I'm stupid for looking at other cans!! Damnit, this forum...



hahaha dude it hasn't been a week since you wrote that! i know i know, we all need help.  no judging 

i haven't try gh-2 but from what i've read it has more bass compare to other grados, that's why i assume other grado models might not suit your preference


----------



## joseph69

Mshenay said:


> I'm also curious how the GH2 differs from the RS2E


I o had the GH2 for a short time, and I let them burn0in about 60hrs+/- but only listened to them a hand full of times (which is why I sold them) nut I did prefer the GH1 due to the GH2 being just a bit mellow and less lively than I'm used to with Grado. I'm not saying they're bad, but they didn't deem like I'd reach for them enough to justify keeping them. And take this with a grain of salt being I only listened to them a hand full of times. I know, this has nothing to do with the RS2e. 



ruhenheiM said:


> i haven't try gh-2 but from what i've read it has more bass compare to other grados, that's why i assume other grado models might not suit your preference


I didn't find this to be the case to the extent that most are saying. If anything I'd say they had an overall warmer presentation.


----------



## TooFrank

joseph69 said:


> I went with the original flat pads, because this will be the 4th time I'm going to try the flat pads with my RS1i because I honestly never gave them enough time to make a fair judgement. I can be stubborn like that, which isn't a good thing. I also read that the deluxe pads are a bit denser if I remember correctly?



I am not sure of the comparison - only tried the deluxe ones for 50$ - and they're pretty dense.



joseph69 said:


> I o had the GH2 for a short time, and I let them burn0in about 60hrs+/- but only listened to them a hand full of times (which is why I sold them) nut I did prefer the GH1 due to the GH2 being just a bit mellow and less lively than I'm used to with Grado. I'm not saying they're bad, but they didn't deem like I'd reach for them enough to justify keeping them. And take this with a grain of salt being I only listened to them a hand full of times. I know, this has nothing to do with the RS2e.
> 
> I didn't find this to be the case to the extent that most are saying. If anything I'd say they had an overall warmer presentation.



I agree with the warm presentation. I do use the GH2 when I am in the more bassy mood. However, unfortunately I've learned to have several needs therefore I also have the GS2ke for the more delicate stuff, for example classical guitar. Never tried the RS2e - only the RS2i and they were somewhere in between - not really my favorite.


----------



## ZMG885 (Feb 21, 2018)

mathe0 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Just wanted to know if anybody has an opinion about Grado headphones paired with the LG V20 phone. I have an opportunity to buy a like-new RS2e. I know it's a matter of opinion but I'm curious about the V20-RS2e match. I mostly listen to jazz, rock, punk, indie music. Would it sound dull without an amp? Thanks!



Echoing what others have said, I have the RS2e and they're quite easy to drive.  I mostly listen to them via my Magni 3 / modi multi with volume mostly around 9-10 o'clock.  I've used them with my iPhone 5C and iPod touch, and they get plenty loud at 80-85% volume.  With an amp there will be a noticeable improvement in sound as there will be more clean headroom available to the drivers.


----------



## joseph69

TooFrank said:


> I am not sure of the comparison - only tried the deluxe ones for 50$ - and they're pretty dense


I don't recall reading many comparisons between the original and the deluxe flat pads.


----------



## cathee

joseph69 said:


> I don't recall reading many comparisons between the original and the deluxe flat pads.



I bought both to compare and quite honestly never figured out which ones were which


----------



## lmm

Mshenay said:


> I'm also curious how the GH2 differs from the RS2E



I was wavering between the GH2 and the RS1e a few weeks ago. I bought the GH2. But then I regretted never having tried a reference series model, so last week I also bought the RS2e (cheaper than RS1e and seems more popular). So I have both the GH2 and RS2e to compare.

I am swapping between a Little Dot 1+, Little Dot Mk III, Schiit Magni. Modest tube upgrades for the two Little Dots. Source is iPhone+Dragonfly Black. My control Grado is my trusty old pair of SR225s (l've had them 10+ years, and I bought them used). All using stock L pads (the SR225 ones are probably aftermarket, I forget). Generally I find the SR225 a little unpleasant out of the Magni, a little anemic from the Little Dot Mk III, and pure joy from the Little Dot 1+; lively and impactful and fun. Ridiculously good combo for listening to rock/metal slightly loud. Note that neither the GH2 nor the RS2e are close to broken in, I think each still have less than 20 hours.

The GH2 is a "better" headphone than my old SR225. Better soundstage, better tones, better detail. The first song I played involved a wood block and it sounded utterly real. However, the GH2 is lacking some forwardness or aggressiveness relative to the SR225. It sounds beautiful but I'm not sure it gives me the impact I want from Grado.  (I have HD600 for laid-back and smooth listening.)  I might prefer the GH2 with the Little Dot Mk III and even the Magni as opposed to the Little Dot 1+, which is surprising to me.

The RS2e sounds more like my traditional idea of a Grado. It is so detailed. But ... and I am someone who normally prefers brighter-tuned headphones with lots of detail ... the high frequencies are really intense. Almost painful. I have read that this calms down; I sure hope so. In the meantime, out of the box, I have to say I prefer the GH2. Like the GH2, I prefer the RS2e from the Little Dot Mk III as opposed to the Little Dot 1+. I don't think I've plugged it into the Magni. Like the GH2, the RS2e soundstage is better than my SR225, and like the GH2, guitar (especially acoustic) sounds great. But overall these are really quite different from the GH2.

Returning to the SR225 after a few days away, these are definitely less spacious and less detailed than either of the newer models. The upper frequencies just sound blunted, even compared to the GH2. But the SR225 has that great synergy with the Little Dot 1+ and sound great nonetheless.
So, the jury is out on whether I have found my "upgrade" Grado. Maybe there isn't one for me. Or maybe I need to buy the PS500e... I'm going to wait and let these new headphones break in more before deciding.


----------



## gazzington

lmm said:


> I was wavering between the GH2 and the RS1e a few weeks ago. I bought the GH2. But then I regretted never having tried a reference series model, so last week I also bought the RS2e (cheaper than RS1e and seems more popular). So I have both the GH2 and RS2e to compare.
> 
> I am swapping between a Little Dot 1+, Little Dot Mk III, Schiit Magni. Modest tube upgrades for the two Little Dots. Source is iPhone+Dragonfly Black. My control Grado is my trusty old pair of SR225s (l've had them 10+ years, and I bought them used). All using stock L pads (the SR225 ones are probably aftermarket, I forget). Generally I find the SR225 a little unpleasant out of the Magni, a little anemic from the Little Dot Mk III, and pure joy from the Little Dot 1+; lively and impactful and fun. Ridiculously good combo for listening to rock/metal slightly loud. Note that neither the GH2 nor the RS2e are close to broken in, I think each still have less than 20 hours.
> 
> ...


Please let me know your findings. I'm after the next level of grado for my metal listening and am debating between all the models your talking about.
I currently have a sr60e and 325e and to be honest prefer the sr60e as the 325e often gives me a headache. I am also getting a set of turbulent x custom grado build which I should get back in a month or so.


----------



## ruhenheiM

after spent some time listening denon and ps1000e, and really head 2 head critical listening, i'm fully confident in term of technicality ps1000e far behind from denon, separation/layering on denon way better than ps1000e, this is the first time i actually heard ps1000e sound thin, lacking of speed, also the distortion really apparent. mind you, grado is far from being called slow headphone, so i'm really talking about extreme level.  this is only happen when i changed back and forth the headphones right away just from the initial listening to a very specific second of music track. i did this over and over and the outcome always the same. but like i said this only happen from first few seconds listening, after a while like few minutes, i still love ps1000e, all those nitpicking kinda gone, it really doesn't bother me that much, i still enjoy listening ps1000e although i'm afraid ps1000e probably won't be my daily driver anymore( that if i could find proper ear pads for the denon, god damn flat pad, man... talking about grado comfort issues, this denon is ear torture, i pick grado L-cushion any given time,it's not even a contest ). from tonal/timbre point of view, it really not much different, at least from what i'm normally listening everyday, male vocals, percusions, guitars, denon just as good as grado. the only thing i miss from ps1000 are the sense you're in there, the raw energy, aggressive sound if you want to call it. but i really have to say, grado is not the only king for rock and metal. at least in case of ps1000e...

track 3.15-3.40





Spoiler: paparazzi


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Grado HP1000(HP2 version) in pristine condition, all lettering, with upgraded cable, for sale for $1,600 here.  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-hp-1000-hp-2-with-upgraded-grado-cable.872941/
Great deal, in my opinion!


----------



## ZMG885

lmm said:


> I was wavering between the GH2 and the RS1e a few weeks ago. I bought the GH2. But then I regretted never having tried a reference series model, so last week I also bought the RS2e (cheaper than RS1e and seems more popular). So I have both the GH2 and RS2e to compare.
> 
> I am swapping between a Little Dot 1+, Little Dot Mk III, Schiit Magni. Modest tube upgrades for the two Little Dots. Source is iPhone+Dragonfly Black. My control Grado is my trusty old pair of SR225s (l've had them 10+ years, and I bought them used). All using stock L pads (the SR225 ones are probably aftermarket, I forget). Generally I find the SR225 a little unpleasant out of the Magni, a little anemic from the Little Dot Mk III, and pure joy from the Little Dot 1+; lively and impactful and fun. Ridiculously good combo for listening to rock/metal slightly loud. Note that neither the GH2 nor the RS2e are close to broken in, I think each still have less than 20 hours.
> 
> ...



I experience the same intense high frequencies with my RS2e as you commented, and yes, almost painful and only in certain kinds of music.  I bought my pair used with 100s of hours and added at least 50hrs of my own so far and the sound hasn't changed at all.  Amps don't seem to help with the exception of the Schiit Valhalla 2, which seemed to smooth out the highs.  The intense high frequencies are what keeps the RS2e from being my 'end-game' headphone, and yet, they'll be with me for the long-term as for 95% of the music I listen to I've not found anything better.   If I go up the Grado line, I would be most interested in the GS2000e.  I'm also been looking outside the Grado family, mostly at planar magnetics like the LCD-2C or LCD-3, but they seem to give up too much relative to the RS2e mids and clarity.  At a recent meet, I was fortunate enough to put the RS2e head-to-head with a pair Focal Utopias.  Listing to a passage with the intense high frequencies I felt the initial shock from the RS2e (then quickly adjusted) and  nothing like that from the Utopias.  Maybe less distortion???  The shocker was how in tonality, clarity and sound stage the RS2e kept up with the Utopias.   So far, the only upscale (and way out of budget) headphone I tried that seemed to deliver what I'm looking for is the LCD-4.  That said, I'd like to try the GS2000e before moving up to anything else.


----------



## joseph69

ZMG885 said:


> The shocker was how in tonality, clarity and sound stage the RS2e kept up with the Utopias.


It's very hard to beat a Grado at any price point. What shocks me more is the cost of these TOTL headphones compared to Grado, and I've had my fair share of listening to most of them (in home) on my systems for long enough periods to come to these conclusions for myself.


----------



## DavidA

lmm said:


> I was wavering between the GH2 and the RS1e a few weeks ago. I bought the GH2. But then I regretted never having tried a reference series model, so last week I also bought the RS2e (cheaper than RS1e and seems more popular). So I have both the GH2 and RS2e to compare.
> 
> I am swapping between a Little Dot 1+, Little Dot Mk III, Schiit Magni. Modest tube upgrades for the two Little Dots. Source is iPhone+Dragonfly Black. My control Grado is my trusty old pair of SR225s (l've had them 10+ years, and I bought them used). All using stock L pads (the SR225 ones are probably aftermarket, I forget). Generally I find the SR225 a little unpleasant out of the Magni, a little anemic from the Little Dot Mk III, and pure joy from the Little Dot 1+; lively and impactful and fun. Ridiculously good combo for listening to rock/metal slightly loud. Note that neither the GH2 nor the RS2e are close to broken in, I think each still have less than 20 hours.
> 
> ...


What you are finding is how different headphones "react" to different amps and I'd say that my RS2e, SR225e and SR60 all sound best on a hybrid amp (Ember, Lyr2) or warmish SS (headphone jack of UD-301, AH-01 and HA-501).  You should try out different ear pads like the OEM G-pads and generic G-pads since these will change the presentation a little to a lot.

While I haven't heard the GH-1/2 I have heard the PS500, PS500e, RS1e, GS1000e, and PS1000e but I wouldn't buy any of them since I've found that custom builds using Ypsilon R1/G1, Magnum V7 and Nhoord drivers are better balanced sounding to me and the metal cups of the PS series is just a bit too heavy for such light headphones.

@gazzington if the Trubulent X driver is even close to the Magnum V7/8 then I think you will love them since they retain the Grado sound for the most parts but have a better over all frequency balance IMO.

@ZMG885, you should see if you can audition some of the alternative drivers for Grado like builds like those I noted above.


----------



## gazzington

@gazzington if the Trubulent X driver is even close to the Magnum V7/8 then I think you will love them since they retain the Grado sound for the most parts but have a better over all frequency balance IMO.

I hope so. I am also getting several other mods from shipiboaudio on easy. They have been really helpful and their stuff looks amazing


----------



## trellus

ruhenheiM said:


> after spent some time listening *denon and ps1000e*, and really head 2 head critical listening, i'm fully confident in term of technicality ps1000e far behind from denon, separation/layering on denon way better than ps1000e, this is the first time i actually heard ps1000e sound thin, lacking of speed, also the distortion really apparent. mind you, grado is far from being called slow headphone, so i'm really talking about extreme level.  this is only happen when i changed back and forth the headphones right away just from the initial listening to a very specific second of music track. i did this over and over and the outcome always the same. but like i said this only happen from first few seconds listening, after a while like few minutes, i still love ps1000e, all those nitpicking kinda gone, it really doesn't bother me that much, i still enjoy listening ps1000e although i'm afraid ps1000e probably won't be my daily driver anymore( that if i could find proper ear pads for the denon, god damn flat pad, man... talking about grado comfort issues, this denon is ear torture, i pick grado L-cushion any given time,it's not even a contest ). from tonal/timbre point of view, it really not much different, at least from what i'm normally listening everyday, male vocals, percusions, guitars, denon just as good as grado. the only thing i miss from ps1000 are the sense you're in there, the raw energy, aggressive sound if you want to call it. but i really have to say, grado is not the only king for rock and metal. at least in case of ps1000e...
> 
> track 3.15-3.40
> 
> ...




Wait, what Denon model are you talking about?


----------



## ruhenheiM (Feb 22, 2018)

trellus said:


> Wait, what Denon model are you talking about?



denon SH-90

http://20cheaddatebase.web.fc2.com/DENON/SH-90.html

it's probably using fostex planar drivers, i haven't open up the headphone so i can't really confirm. i'll do that after i found the ear pads replacement


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> denon SH-90
> 
> http://20cheaddatebase.web.fc2.com/DENON/SH-90.html
> 
> it's probably using fostex planar drivers, i haven't open up the headphone so i can't really confirm. i'll do that after i found the ear pads replacement


Glad you're enjoying them.


----------



## joseph69

Just received my TTVJ flat pads for my RS1i which I will be using consecutively for the next few days, and I promised myself I'll give them a fair share this time and not dismiss them after 1 night of listening with them. This will be the 4th time I bought them. SMH!


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> Just received my TTVJ flat pads for my RS1i which I will be using consecutively for the next few days, and I promised myself I'll give them a fair share this time and not dismiss them after 1 night of listening with them. This will be the 4th time I bought them. SMH!



i'm hoping you'll have a nice listening session. i remember i used to have a good time listening grado rs1 button with flat pad but my ear gave up on me, can't stand the flat pad anymore


----------



## joseph69 (Feb 22, 2018)

ruhenheiM said:


> i'm hoping you'll have a nice listening session. i remember i used to have a good time listening grado rs1 button with flat pad but my ear gave up on me, can't stand the flat pad anymore


Thank you. I plan on using my WA6 with the RS1i  tonight. Why do you say your ears gave up on you with the flat pads?


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> Thank you.
> Why do you say your ears gave up on you with the flat pads?


i've been spoiled with g-pad, my ears now have a very low toleration to supra aural design


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Just received my TTVJ flat pads for my RS1i which I will be using consecutively for the next few days, and I promised myself I'll give them a fair share this time and not dismiss them after 1 night of listening with them. This will be the 4th time I bought them. SMH!



Ha...you are persistent  

I like them with my RS1...but I seem to still use the L cush more.


----------



## gregorya

joseph69 said:


> Just received my TTVJ flat pads for my RS1i which I will be using consecutively for the next few days, and I promised myself I'll give them a fair share this time and not dismiss them after 1 night of listening with them. This will be the 4th time I bought them. SMH!



You know what they say, "the fourth time is the charm". 

Enjoy!


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> i've been spoiled with g-pad, my ears now have a very low toleration to supra aural design





whirlwind said:


> Ha...you are persistent
> 
> I like them with my RS1...but I seem to still use the L cush more.





gregorya said:


> You know what they say, "the fourth time is the charm".
> 
> Enjoy!


I think I've passed the charm point. 
Things don't sound too good for the flat pads.


----------



## ZMG885

DavidA said:


> What you are finding is how different headphones "react" to different amps and I'd say that my RS2e, SR225e and SR60 all sound best on a hybrid amp (Ember, Lyr2) or warmish SS (headphone jack of UD-301, AH-01 and HA-501).  You should try out different ear pads like the OEM G-pads and generic G-pads since these will change the presentation a little to a lot.
> 
> While I haven't heard the GH-1/2 I have heard the PS500, PS500e, RS1e, GS1000e, and PS1000e but I wouldn't buy any of them since I've found that custom builds using Ypsilon R1/G1, Magnum V7 and Nhoord drivers are better balanced sounding to me and the metal cups of the PS series is just a bit too heavy for such light headphones.
> 
> ...



Very good points.   I haven't tried the the Ember or Lyr2 yet, but I did get some time with the RS2es on a Valhalla 2 and noticed a much smother presentation for the highs.  The Valhalla is interesting because I'm looking to drive Beyers with it as well, and it seemed to have enough juice at 32ohms to make it work.

I'm intrigued by the custom build too.  Any preference to which driver (with a wood cup) would come close to the RS2e, but smoother highs?


----------



## DavidA

ZMG885 said:


> Very good points.   I haven't tried the the Ember or Lyr2 yet, but I did get some time with the RS2es on a Valhalla 2 and noticed a much smother presentation for the highs.  The Valhalla is interesting because I'm looking to drive Beyers with it as well, and it seemed to have enough juice at 32ohms to make it work.
> 
> I'm intrigued by the custom build too.  Any preference to which driver (with a wood cup) would come close to the RS2e, but smoother highs?


I've tried the Valhalla2 a few times (borrowed from a friend) and it was slightly dry/sterile sounding amp with most of the headphones I tried on them but I didn't bother to try any Grado or alternative drivers since the output impedance is a bit higher than you want for 32ohm driver but who knows to some it might work out fine.

The closest to the RS2e is the Ypsilon R1 from what I've heard so far out of the Ypsilon R1/G1/S2/original, Magnum V7/V8, and Nhoord Red v1/v2.


----------



## ZMG885

DavidA said:


> I've tried the Valhalla2 a few times (borrowed from a friend) and it was slightly dry/sterile sounding amp with most of the headphones I tried on them but I didn't bother to try any Grado or alternative drivers since the output impedance is a bit higher than you want for 32ohm driver but who knows to some it might work out fine.
> 
> The closest to the RS2e is the Ypsilon R1 from what I've heard so far out of the Ypsilon R1/G1/S2/original, Magnum V7/V8, and Nhoord Red v1/v2.



Thanks!


----------



## lmm

gazzington said:


> Please let me know your findings. I'm after the next level of grado for my metal listening and am debating between all the models your talking about.
> I currently have a sr60e and 325e and to be honest prefer the sr60e as the 325e often gives me a headache. I am also getting a set of turbulent x custom grado build which I should get back in a month or so.



I will post back with some more thoughts specifically on metal once I have some more time with the GH2 and RS2e.  I have considered the 325e but am concerned at reports of it being quite intense in high frequencies.



ZMG885 said:


> I experience the same intense high frequencies with my RS2e as you commented, and yes, almost painful and only in certain kinds of music.  I bought my pair used with 100s of hours and added at least 50hrs of my own so far and the sound hasn't changed at all.  Amps don't seem to help with the exception of the Schiit Valhalla 2, which seemed to smooth out the highs.  The intense high frequencies are what keeps the RS2e from being my 'end-game' headphone, and yet, they'll be with me for the long-term as for 95% of the music I listen to I've not found anything better.   If I go up the Grado line, I would be most interested in the GS2000e.  I'm also been looking outside the Grado family, mostly at planar magnetics like the LCD-2C or LCD-3, but they seem to give up too much relative to the RS2e mids and clarity.  At a recent meet, I was fortunate enough to put the RS2e head-to-head with a pair Focal Utopias.  Listing to a passage with the intense high frequencies I felt the initial shock from the RS2e (then quickly adjusted) and  nothing like that from the Utopias.  Maybe less distortion???  The shocker was how in tonality, clarity and sound stage the RS2e kept up with the Utopias.   So far, the only upscale (and way out of budget) headphone I tried that seemed to deliver what I'm looking for is the LCD-4.  That said, I'd like to try the GS2000e before moving up to anything else.



Hmm, interesting; thanks for sharing your experience.  Well, maybe my RS2e will still relax a little bit.  I also have a friend at work with the Valhalla so maybe I'll try that combo out.  But ultimately I wonder if RS1/RS1e or PS500/PS500e would be more to my liking.



DavidA said:


> What you are finding is how different headphones "react" to different amps and I'd say that my RS2e, SR225e and SR60 all sound best on a hybrid amp (Ember, Lyr2) or warmish SS (headphone jack of UD-301, AH-01 and HA-501).  You should try out different ear pads like the OEM G-pads and generic G-pads since these will change the presentation a little to a lot.
> 
> While I haven't heard the GH-1/2 I have heard the PS500, PS500e, RS1e, GS1000e, and PS1000e but I wouldn't buy any of them since I've found that custom builds using Ypsilon R1/G1, Magnum V7 and Nhoord drivers are better balanced sounding to me and the metal cups of the PS series is just a bit too heavy for such light headphones.



Thanks; you're probably right that I should try a G-pad.  My experience with Grado and amps has been similar to yours, though I find that the GH2 works pretty well from a pretty neutral SS (which I consider the Magni to be), maybe due to its warmer tuning.

I had the Alessandro MS2 many years ago, and didn't like the weight, which is one reason I have recently focused on trying the wood cup models.


----------



## BobG55

joseph69 said:


> Just received my TTVJ flat pads for my RS1i which I will be using consecutively for the next few days, and I promised myself I'll give them a fair share this time and not dismiss them after 1 night of listening with them. This will be the 4th time I bought them. SMH!



Talk about SMH : I just bought the original PS1000 for the 2nd time in the past 6 months.  Loved the first one, decided to cut down on my headphone collection & then regretted selling them.  Saw a nice one on Canuck Audio Mart a couple of weeks ago and gave in last night.  So Joseph, I hope this makes you feel better about buying the same pads for the 4th time;  I'm sure that on the money side it amounts to less than two original PS1000s in six months.   Enjoy your pads.  This is sometimes a crazy hobby.


----------



## joseph69 (Feb 23, 2018)

BobG55 said:


> Talk about SMH : I just bought the original PS1000 for the 2nd time in the past 6 months.  Loved the first one, decided to cut down on my headphone collection & then regretted selling them.  Saw a nice one on Canuck Audio Mart a couple of weeks ago and gave in last night.  So Joseph, I hope this makes you feel better about buying the same pads for the 4th time;  I'm sure that on the money side it amounts to less than two original PS1000s in six months.   Enjoy your pads.  This is sometimes a crazy hobby.


Thank you. Enjoy your new PS1K as well. I might have you beat.
I bought and sold 2 PS1K's and a PS1Ke, then sold the (e) to @ruthieandjohn then bought another NOS PS1K which I still own. Yeah, this is a bit crazy. Also, (again) I'm not too thrilled with the flat pads on the RS1i but I'm going to continue to listen with them before giving up so fast. I've never tried the flat pads on my 325is, so I'm going listen how they sound together too.


----------



## ZMG885

DavidA said:


> I've tried the Valhalla2 a few times (borrowed from a friend) and it was slightly dry/sterile sounding amp with most of the headphones I tried on them but I didn't bother to try any Grado or alternative drivers since the output impedance is a bit higher than you want for 32ohm driver but who knows to some it might work out fine.
> 
> The closest to the RS2e is the Ypsilon R1 from what I've heard so far out of the Ypsilon R1/G1/S2/original, Magnum V7/V8, and Nhoord Red v1/v2.



Going to give the Magnum V8 a try, modding my SR80es with new drivers, wood cups and cable.  Looking forward to hear out that turns out.


----------



## BobG55

*I might have you beat.*
_*I bought and sold 2 PS1K's and a PS1Ke, then sold the (e) to @ruthieandjohn then bought another NOS PS1K which I still own*. _

Yes Joseph, I believe you're crazier than I am   But in all seriousness I've done the same with other headphones.  In the last few years I believe I bought the HD800, K702 & T1, four times each & I remember buying the GS-1 amplifier on three different occasions.  I don't own any of these items anymore and hopefully I'll never buy them again.


----------



## gregorya

BobG55 said:


> *I might have you beat.*
> _*I bought and sold 2 PS1K's and a PS1Ke, then sold the (e) to @ruthieandjohn then bought another NOS PS1K which I still own*. _
> 
> Yes Joseph, I believe you're crazier than I am   But in all seriousness I've done the same with other headphones.  In the last few years I believe I bought the HD800, K702 & T1, four times each & I remember buying the GS-1 amplifier on three different occasions.  I don't own any of these items anymore and hopefully I'll never buy them again.



Never say never!...


----------



## joseph69

BobG55 said:


> *I might have you beat.*
> _*I bought and sold 2 PS1K's and a PS1Ke, then sold the (e) to @ruthieandjohn then bought another NOS PS1K which I still own*. _
> 
> Yes Joseph, I believe you're crazier than I am   But in all seriousness I've done the same with other headphones.  In the last few years I believe I bought the HD800, K702 & T1, four times each & I remember buying the GS-1 amplifier on three different occasions.  I don't own any of these items anymore and hopefully I'll never buy them again.


We're definitely both in the same boat. I bought and sold the GS-1 couple of times myself, but only because I wanted the DACT attenuator. I might have been bought 1 from you, or vise-versa?


----------



## rgs9200m (Feb 24, 2018)

My PS1Ke is serving me well and sounds great with my chord dave. I thought about upgrading for the PS2Ke but decided to just hang back and not fix what isn't broken.
I did sell of my PS1K (non-e) because I like the non sibilant highs and controlled bass in the e version better.

I did buy the Senn HD800, sold it, re-bought it (it sounded better), but sold that one too (just not engaging enough, a sort of distant sound, too open for me).

All my Senns are gone: 600/650/800. Grados are more satisfying to me. (I also have a GS1Ke and GH1 that I use for casual listening.)


----------



## joseph69

rgs9200m said:


> All my Senns are gone: 600/650/800. Grados are more satisfying to me. (I also have a GS1Ke and GH1 that I use for casual listening.)


I just started getting into the HD800S and I'm waiting for the HD6XX to arrive sometime in late march early April. I'm undecided about the 800S but only because I haven't spent enough time with them, so they're still not burned in. Initially I can say I like them, but that doesn't mean I'll like them enough to keep them after sufficient burn in. As far as the 6XX, I've never heard them, but I've read a lot of positive posts about them, so I can't wait to hear them for myself. Enjoy the PS1Ke!


----------



## rgs9200m (Feb 24, 2018)

Actually, the 600/650 HPs (which I started with 10-12 years ago) are nice, non-fatiguing, musical headphones, especially with a cable like the Toxic Silvers (an almost necessary upgrade IMHO).
But there are newer non-fatiguing ones on the market now that beat them handily in resolution, such as the dynamic models from ZMF.


----------



## DavidA

rgs9200m said:


> Actually, the 600/650 HPs (which I started with 10-12 years ago) are nice, non-fatiguing, musical headphones, especially with a cable like the Toxic Silvers (an almost necessary upgrade IMHO).
> But there are newer non-fatiguing ones on the market now that beat them handily in resolution, such as the dynamic models from ZMF.


The Atticus, Eikon and Auteur are just a bit too heavy and for me and its a deal breaker, if a headphone is not comfortable enough that I can use them for over an hour without issues then they are pretty much out of consideration.  I still have an LCD-2 but its because my GF still uses it once in a while and if she ever tires of it then its going to be given to my son since he's okay with the weight.


----------



## joseph69

rgs9200m said:


> Actually, the 600/650 HPs (which I started with 10-12 years ago) are nice, non-fatiguing, musical headphones, especially with a cable like the Toxic Silvers (an almost necessary upgrade IMHO).
> But there are newer non-fatiguing ones on the market now that beat them handily in resolution, such as the dynamic models from ZMF.


I've the Sennheiser XLR cable here with me ready to go when the 6XX arrives because it only comes with the SE cable. If I feel I enjoy them enough to definitely keep them, I'll look into the Toxic silver, thanks.


----------



## rgs9200m (Feb 25, 2018)

The Atticus in Camphor I have seems feather-light to me. It really feels as light as the 600/650.
And it doesn't clamp like the Senns. I feel the ZMF with the light woods like Camphor (or even Teak) is much better on the comfort scale than the Senn 6xxs (and maybe even better than the HD800).


----------



## rgs9200m

https://headmania.org/2014/06/18/aftermarket-cables-for-sennheiser-hd800/

Interesting review of HD800 cables. In my experience, the Senn stock cables for the 600/650/ and 800 really compromise the sound. It's almost necessary I found from the long time I owned all of these to find a cable to improve just about all aspects of the sound. This is true for SE or balanced.


----------



## SoloShaman

Recently I bought headphones by this guys :
http://concordcustomlab.com
And I was impressed with the quality of workmanship! I have never seen modification with quality like this,realy.


----------



## whirlwind (Feb 25, 2018)

joseph69 said:


> I just started getting into the HD800S and I'm waiting for the HD6XX to arrive sometime in late march early April. I'm undecided about the 800S but only because I haven't spent enough time with them, so they're still not burned in. Initially I can say I like them, but that doesn't mean I'll like them enough to keep them after sufficient burn in. As far as the 6XX, I've never heard them, but I've read a lot of positive posts about them, so I can't wait to hear them for myself. Enjoy the PS1Ke!



How are the flat pads holding up with the RS1 ?

I like how you give different gear more chances 

 If you stay in this hobby long enough and hang around head-fi....great chance of this happening  

I have owned the HD650 three times.
I have had the  RS1 twice

Seems many here have done this a bit, and it is fun to read about to see what gear they have done it with.

The Atticus has taken up most of my time at this time.  it is a heavy headphone, but I can wear it for hours no problem, very comfy
I sprinkle in RS1 & HD800 when no one is in the next room watching TV or close to me.
I love the Atticus for this reason, being mostly closed, but sounds open and my wife does not hear any noise leaking when she is near by. 

I am not somebody that cares much about reading charts ...if that was the case I probably would not like the Grado sound, but I love it! 

Same with the Atticus...it is just some real fun sound.

I will be very interested to see how it plays out for you.

@jaywillin    What gear have you owned at least twice ?


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Feb 25, 2018)

Much as I love my Grados, I would NEVER be without my (Colorware) red and black ensemble of Sennheiser HDVD800 DAC / amp, Norne Draug 2 cable, and HD 800 headphones.  I loved them with the stock cable, and they are great v n better, consistent with the above-cited review article, with the Norne Draug 2!


----------



## whirlwind

ruthieandjohn said:


> Much as I love my Grados, I would NEVER be without my (Colorware) red and black ensemble of Sennheiser HDVD800 DAC / amp, Norne Draug 2 cable, and HD 800 headphones.  I loved them with the stock cable, and they are great v n better, consistent with the above-cited review article, with the Norne Draug 2!




Ha...we have the same cable


----------



## HeavenNotes

joseph69 said:


> Not too many Grado sound good with the G cushions. I hated them on all of my Grades with the exception of the GH1 (and obviously the PS1K/2Ke) which I feel they excel compared to the stock L cushions they come with. The PS500 has also been reportedly nice sounding with the G cushions as well.



I use them with my 325 Gold and it works fine.


----------



## wormsdriver

Lots of headphones I've owned twice, but the most repeat offenders are #1 the Rs1 and in second place would be the HD650 which I've bought 4 times maybe even more!


----------



## joseph69

SoloShaman said:


> Recently I bought headphones by this guys :
> http://concordcustomlab.com
> And I was impressed with the quality of workmanship! I have never seen modification with quality like this,realy.


Congratulations, very nice looking. Would you mind taking a photo of the opposite side (the side facing your head) of 1 of the rodblocks so I can see how the 2 halves are connected?



whirlwind said:


> How are the flat pads holding up with the RS1 ?
> 
> I like how you give different gear more chances
> 
> ...


I only listened to the RS1i w/flat pads that 1 night, and a little bit yesterday afternoon while I was playing around with upsampling via the Spring and Roon being I never tried it before. They sounded better yesterday afternoon than the first night (in NOS/44.1kHz mode.) Last night I ended up listening to the 009 last, so I'll have to get back to the RS1i w/flats maybe tonight. For me, it's a totally different sound with the flats, and I'm not sure I care for it. But again, I do and will spend enough time with them until I'm able to sat for sure if I like them. I'll keep you posted on that.

Not that I had enough of the Grado sound because I love my Grado, but I want to explore other headphone sound signatures and hear how they match with my gear. I've already received a balanced Sennheiser cable for the 6XX, now I'm just waiting to receive the headphones. I intend to keep listening to as many different headphones as I can by borrowing from TCC (from time to time) and eventually buying something other than a Grado with the credit I accumulate. I've never heard of the Atticus, but I'm going to look into them and maybe they'll be the next headphone I borrow. Glad you're enjoying them!



HeavenNotes said:


> I use them with my 325 Gold and it works fine.


My first 2 Grado were the 80i/325is and I wanted to try the 325is with the G cushions, and for me, they immediately ruined everything I enjoyed about them. Glad you enjoy them, though.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> I only listened to the RS1i w/flat pads that 1 night, and a little bit yesterday afternoon while I was playing around with upsampling via the Spring and Roon being I never tried it before. They sounded better yesterday afternoon than the first night (in NOS/44.1kHz mode.) Last night I ended up listening to the 009 last, so I'll have to get back to the RS1i w/flats maybe tonight. For me, it's a totally different sound with the flats, and I'm not sure I care for it. But again, I do and will spend enough time with them until I'm able to sat for sure if I like them. I'll keep you posted on that.
> 
> Not that I had enough of the Grado sound because I love my Grado, but I want to explore other headphone sound signatures and hear how they match with my gear. I've already received a balanced Sennheiser cable for the 6XX, now I'm just waiting to receive the headphones. I intend to keep listening to as many different headphones as I can by borrowing from TCC (from time to time) and eventually buying something other than a Grado with the credit I accumulate. I've never heard of the Atticus, but I'm going to look into them and maybe they'll be the next headphone I borrow. Glad you're enjoying them!



well rs1 button with flat pad, if i have to be honest, it's like grado sound on steroid, it's the best explanation i could give. i like it but for most people it's probably too much 

you should try closed back headphones joseph! be our guidance, it's hard for me to enjoy closed back headphones and i think it's also apply for grado fans. so if you could find closed back headphones you like, chances are we're probably going to like it


----------



## Makiah S

ruhenheiM said:


> well rs1 button with flat pad, if i have to be honest, it's like grado sound on steroid, it's the best explanation i could give. i like it but for most people it's probably too much
> 
> you should try closed back headphones joseph! be our guidance, it's hard for me to enjoy closed back headphones and i think it's also apply for grado fans. so if you could find closed back headphones you like, chances are we're probably going to like it



Well I'm happy to say I too have the RS 1 button, though L Crush pads not flat and it's nice from time to time, I really like some Zepellin on them!


----------



## ruhenheiM (Feb 25, 2018)

Mshenay said:


> Well I'm happy to say I too have the RS 1 button, though L Crush pads not flat and it's nice from time to time, I really like some Zepellin on them!



maybe i need to be more specific. i mean the flat pad is like grado sound on steroid. everything you love and hate about grado headphones would be multiplied. it certainly not for everybody. if some says sr325 gold way too piercing. ooo wait until you put flat pad on it. it's really like steroid. it's not good for you, you're not even sure you enjoy it or not but fcuk it you addicted by it

edit: comparing l-cush and flat pad. g-cush and flat pad. dont even think about it


----------



## wormsdriver

Mshenay said:


> Well I'm happy to say I too have the RS 1 button, though L Crush pads not flat and it's nice from time to time, I really like some Zepellin on them!


You can also try the tape mod on them


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> you should try closed back headphones joseph! be our guidance, it's hard for me to enjoy closed back headphones and i think it's also apply for grado fans. so if you could find closed back headphones you like, chances are we're probably going to like it


Maybe one day, but I really have no reason sound leakage wise to try closed back headphones. I do think I'd prefer the openness of the sound compared to feeling like I'm possibly closed in.



ruhenheiM said:


> maybe i need to be more specific. i mean the flat pad is like grado sound on steroid. everything you love and hate about grado headphones would be multiplied. it certainly not for everybody. if some says sr325 gold way too piercing. ooo wait until you put flat pad on it. it's really like steroid. it's not good for you, you're not even sure you enjoy it or not but fcuk it you addicted by it


I found the exact opposite of what you're findings are. I found that the bass is definitely stronger and punchier (which I like) but at the expense of the highs and transparency lacking maybe a bit too much, as well as the vocals sounding a bit different than I'm used to. Again, I need to spend more time with the flat pads, though, which I might do in a little while being it's miserable outside this afternoon.


----------



## Makiah S

wormsdriver said:


> You can also try the tape mod on them



I might do that today, I've got some thick enough electrical tape, specifically what does it improve?


----------



## HungryPanda

My original 325's came with flat pads and I tried l-cush and didn't like it, went straight back to flats


----------



## rgs9200m

Can anyone please compare the PS2000e to the former model, the PS1000e ? Thank you.


----------



## wormsdriver

Mshenay said:


> I might do that today, I've got some thick enough electrical tape, specifically what does it improve?


I don't specifically remember tbh. I just remember I was using them (over regular l-cush) prior to moving up to the ttvj flats


----------



## joseph69

HungryPanda said:


> My original 325's came with flat pads and I tried l-cush and didn't like it, went straight back to flats


Well I listened to my RS1i this afternoon like I said I was going to, and I must say I did like what I was hearing. 
I chalk it up to getting more use to something different. I never actually listened to the flat pads more than once in the past. I know it's only the second time listening to them with the RS1 (nd very short time) but I think I could get used to them and enjoy them.

Tomorrow night I'm going to use the flat pads with the 325is.


----------



## etnt

rgs9200m said:


> Can anyone please compare the PS2000e to the former model, the PS1000e ? Thank you.



Quite a number of comparisons over in the other thread
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-ps2000e-mini-review.851773/


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Feb 25, 2018)

rgs9200m said:


> Can anyone please compare the PS2000e to the former model, the PS1000e ? Thank you.


Here you go, from here:  Higher Numbers are better.


----------



## Jake21

I used to use  the original SR125, but upgraded  to the SR225e. I was pleased with the 225s notable increase in detail and deeper bass. I will eventually purchase the RS2e.


----------



## trellus

ruthieandjohn said:


> Much as I love my Grados, I would NEVER be without my (Colorware) red and black ensemble of Sennheiser HDVD800 DAC / amp, Norne Draug 2 cable, and HD 800 headphones.  I loved them with the stock cable, and they are great v n better, consistent with the above-cited review article, with the Norne Draug 2!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



All I see in that pic besides the headphones is red and black licorice.


----------



## DavidA

Jake21 said:


> I used to use  the original SR125, but upgraded  to the SR225e. I was pleased with the 225s notable increase in detail and deeper bass. I will eventually purchase the RS2e.


I'm similar to you but started with SR325e (sent them back since they were a bit harsh), got SR225e and loved it so got a RS1e (sent them back since they were worse than the SR225e-original bad ones) and ended up trying the RS2e which I love.


----------



## SoloShaman

joseph69 said:


> of







Just like this


----------



## joseph69

SoloShaman said:


> Just like this


Thank you very much!


----------



## BobG55

whirlwind said:


> Ha...we have the same cable



Ooooooh, that's pretty


----------



## Jake21

DavidA said:


> I'm similar to you but started with SR325e (sent them back since they were a bit harsh), got SR225e and loved it so got a RS1e (sent them back since they were worse than the SR225e-original bad ones) and ended up trying the RS2e which I love.



Was it the highs that sounded a bit harsh with the 325e? I haven't listened to the 325s, but noticed some slight harshness with the highs on my 225s.


----------



## Misterlol

Hello! I tried the Grados 2 months ago at Zepp and Co. I liked their sound signature alot but I didnt see that much a difference between the SR60 and 125? Is it supposed to be like that?


----------



## ruhenheiM

Misterlol said:


> Hello! I tried the Grados 2 months ago at Zepp and Co. I liked their sound signature alot but I didnt see that much a difference between the SR60 and 125? Is it supposed to be like that?



it's possible. some of their models just incremental improvement whether the improvement justified with the price increase, it's always an open discussion


----------



## gregorya

ruhenheiM said:


> it's possible. some of their models just incremental improvement whether the improvement justified with the price increase, it's always an open discussion



Well, they are open headphones, so....


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> How are the flat pads holding up with the RS1 ?
> 
> I like how you give different gear more chances
> 
> ...



Oh Lord, probably the lyr amp has been in and out of my system the most often.
Then probably either the rs1's, and gs1k's(various versions of both)
The 6xx which is supposed to ship from massdrop in March will be the 3rd 6xx/hd650 to be at my abode


----------



## lmm

As an update, today I tried my RS2e with some Chinese S-cushions I had lying around.  Hmm, the painful highs were gone, but things were slightly muffled.  Then I tried reversed L-pads as I do not have any TTVJ flats at the moment: much better.  Still a smaller soundstage than the stock setup, but the highs were fixed, bass was added and detail largely maintained.  Lastly I tried the Chinese L-pads that were on my SR225: also good.  These are flatter and a bit softer than the real L-pads, so my ears are a bit closer to the drivers.  My issues with the highs are largely addressed, and with that out of the way, these are really good headphones.  More like the SR225 successor I was searching for.

Next step is to acquire some TTVJ flats, and to do similar experiments with my GH2.

I know this is old news, but to anyone else having issues with the highs of the RS2e: experiment with your pads!



lmm said:


> I was wavering between the GH2 and the RS1e a few weeks ago. I bought the GH2. But then I regretted never having tried a reference series model, so last week I also bought the RS2e (cheaper than RS1e and seems more popular). So I have both the GH2 and RS2e to compare.
> 
> I am swapping between a Little Dot 1+, Little Dot Mk III, Schiit Magni. Modest tube upgrades for the two Little Dots. Source is iPhone+Dragonfly Black. My control Grado is my trusty old pair of SR225s (l've had them 10+ years, and I bought them used). All using stock L pads (the SR225 ones are probably aftermarket, I forget). Generally I find the SR225 a little unpleasant out of the Magni, a little anemic from the Little Dot Mk III, and pure joy from the Little Dot 1+; lively and impactful and fun. Ridiculously good combo for listening to rock/metal slightly loud. Note that neither the GH2 nor the RS2e are close to broken in, I think each still have less than 20 hours.
> 
> ...


----------



## headfry (Feb 26, 2018)

Jake21 said:


> I used to use  the original SR125, but upgraded  to the SR225e. I was pleased with the 225s notable increase in detail and deeper bass. I will eventually purchase the RS2e.




...the 225e's for me are amazing.....I reach for them almost all of the time, even thought I also own the excellent
GS1000i's. I listen mostly at lower volumes - (I've long believed that Grado's are voiced
to sound their best at lower volumes) - and due to the 225e's smaller soundstage the sound is more full and complete (at low volumes) -
the GS1000i's have a much larger soundstage with more separation - but this larger field of sound requires
somewhat higher volume to have sufficient weight and impact.

For me, in terms of musicality, the 225e's are _very_ close to the GS1000i.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> The 6xx which is supposed to ship from massdrop in March will be the 3rd 6xx/hd650 to be at my abode


I'm also waiting for the 6XX, but it's my first time! I'm dying to hear these.


----------



## DavidA

Jake21 said:


> Was it the highs that sounded a bit harsh with the 325e? I haven't listened to the 325s, but noticed some slight harshness with the highs on my 225s.


It was the highs as you suspected, there were a bit harsh to start and even after about 2 weeks they still had a sharp edge to them unlike the SR225e which are as

bright but don't have the sharp edge and the RS2e while having highs that are even more extended are just so smooth that the highs are not harsh or sibilant to me.  Just know that I'm a little sensitive to peaks in the 3.5-5khz range but peaks higher up don't bother me so it could be that the SR325e that I tried had a small peak in this range while the SR225e and RS2e don't have peaks in this range.  I've also changed my ear pads to generic G-pads and have since modded both: SR225e - dynamat in the cups, sorbothane on the back of the driver magnet, felt on the back of the button, SMC jacks; RS2e - dynamat in the cups, SMC jacks.




Misterlol said:


> Hello! I tried the Grados 2 months ago at Zepp and Co. I liked their sound signature alot but I didnt see that much a difference between the SR60 and 125? Is it supposed to be like that?


  The differences between the lower models (SR60e to SR125e) are quite small but as you noted they are noticeable.  The SR225e is the sweet spot to me in the SR series for the best price to performance.​


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> I'm also waiting for the 6XX, but it's my first time! I'm dying to hear these.



waiting is a bitch   i've got some good news today, that the headphone i bought a long time ago has just arrived, pioneer se900d. hopefully i could get a hand on it tomorrow. 3 months waiting haha


----------



## DavidA

ruhenheiM said:


> waiting is a bitch   i've got some good news today, that the headphone i bought a long time ago has just arrived, pioneer se900d. hopefully i could get a hand on it tomorrow. 3 months waiting haha


3 months is still better than some of the waiting times from MassDrop LOL


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> waiting is a bitch   i've got some good news today, that the headphone i bought a long time ago has just arrived, pioneer se900d. hopefully i could get a hand on it tomorrow. 3 months waiting haha


Congratulations, enjoy them!
I honestly don't mind waiting too much, it keeps me looking forward to something new to come. I also waited for the BHSE for 1yr which didn't bother me, and in reality wasn't long at all compared to quite a few others. There was even a dedicated thread to bitch about the wait time for the BHSE!


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations, enjoy them!
> I honestly don't mind waiting too much, it keeps me looking forward to something new to come. I also waited for the BHSE for 1yr which didn't bother me, and in reality wasn't long at all compared to quite a few others. There was even a dedicated thread to bitch about the wait time for the BHSE!


thanks! hahaha yea i remember those time, pretty much everyone ordered diy stuff or build diy amps just bitching about waiting time and how hard it was looking for matching parts. but i think right now headamp waiting time is not that bad anymore, i think it's less than 3 months but yeah such a good laugh back then hahaha


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I'm also waiting for the 6XX, but it's my first time! I'm dying to hear these.


It's an hd650, for $199, can't beat it !
Should be great with your wa6


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> It's an hd650, for $199, can't beat it !
> Should be great with your wa6


Nope, can't beat it. Before my purchase I read enough about the 6XX to be certain it used the exact same drivers as the 650 and from my research it does, which is why I went for it, otherwise I would have just went for the 650. I'm actually more interested in hearing them balanced via the GS-X!


----------



## Krutsch

joseph69 said:


> I'm also waiting for the 6XX, but it's my first time! I'm dying to hear these.



Heart breaking for me to read this, know your experience with a wide variety of cans and amps. You should consider an actual HD-650.


----------



## joseph69

Krutsch said:


> Heart breaking for me to read this, know your experience with a wide variety of cans and amps. You should consider an actual HD-650.


Why, from everything I've researched they are exactly the same. If not, please tell me your experience.


----------



## DavidA

joseph69 said:


> Why, from everything I've researched they are exactly the same. If not, please tell me your experience.


Not directed at me but I do have both the HD650 and HD6XX and they don't sound the same.  The HD6XX is a touch brighter and cleaner in the bass since it has a touch less mid bass hump and I've even tried swapping ear pads to confirm that its not the pads.  The differences is not huge and I'd miss it if I heard one then the other a few hours later but listening to one after another its quite easy to notice.


----------



## ruhenheiM

DavidA said:


> Not directed at me but I do have both the HD650 and HD6XX and they don't sound the same.  The HD6XX is a touch brighter and cleaner in the bass since it has a touch less mid bass hump and I've even tried swapping ear pads to confirm that its not the pads.  The differences is not huge and I'd miss it if I heard one then the other a few hours later but listening to one after another its quite easy to notice.


Do you know which version your hd650 is? If I'm not mistaken they revised their drivers for their late 2010s. Not sure which one newer but I read something about silver drivers on hd650. I'm not really into sennheiser products.so please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## joseph69

DavidA said:


> *Not directed at me* but I do have both the HD650 and HD6XX and they don't sound the same.  The HD6XX is a touch brighter and cleaner in the bass since it has a touch less mid bass hump and I've even tried swapping ear pads to confirm that its not the pads.  The differences is not huge and I'd miss it if I heard one then the other a few hours later but listening to one after another its quite easy to notice.


This is fine, I was actually going to reach out to you about this so I'm glad you replied, thank you. I'm not one for 'listening to graphs' but I watched a video and Jude had did the measurements between both and confirmed they, as well as the drivers/construction was the exact same which the exception of the color. I do understand hearing and measuring are 2 different things, though. The way @Krutsch replied, I was under the impression (or at least I took it this way) that there was a significant difference between the 2, which I've never read. I've only read some saying there are very slight differences, if any? Thanks, David.


----------



## joseph69

So, I'm getting along with the flat pads on my RS1i nicely this time after listening with them for more than 10 minutes! I'm getting aquatinted with the different sound signature they offer, and enjoying it!

I switched to my PS1K after the RS1i tonight because I haven't listened to them in a very long time.
I would advise anyone considering to sell their PS1K not too! These may just have the most emotional midrange out of all of my headphones and any headphones I've ever heard. I will never make the mistake (again) of selling these, even if I don't use them for years.
I feel very fortunate to have found them BNIB after selling 2 or 3 pairs, I can't remember.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

”Friends don’t let friends sell their PS1000s.”


----------



## DavidA

ruhenheiM said:


> Do you know which version your hd650 is? If I'm not mistaken they revised their drivers for their late 2010s. Not sure which one newer but I read something about silver drivers on hd650. I'm not really into sennheiser products.so please correct me if I'm wrong


My HD650 are the newer silver drivers

@joseph69, I'm not the only one that noticed that the HD6XX sounded different as there was another on the HD650 thread said his HD6XX did sound a little brighter also.  I was hoping they sounded the same since I was going to mod the HD6XX with some of the non-reversible mods but since I like them better than my original HD650 I'm not going to touch them at this time.


----------



## joseph69

DavidA said:


> My HD650 are the newer silver drivers
> 
> @joseph69, I'm not the only one that noticed that the HD6XX sounded different as there was another on the HD650 thread said his HD6XX did sound a little brighter also.  I was hoping they sounded the same since I was going to mod the HD6XX with some of the non-reversible mods but since I like them better than my original HD650 I'm not going to touch them at this time.


This tells me this is a good thing if you're not interested in modding your 6XX. After thinking abut it, I realized it really doesn't matter because I've never heard either anyway, so. Thank you!


----------



## BobG55

joseph69 said:


> So, I'm getting along with the flat pads on my RS1i nicely this time after listening with them for more than 10 minutes! I'm getting aquatinted with the different sound signature they offer, and enjoying it!
> 
> I switched to my PS1K after the RS1i tonight because I haven't listened to them in a very long time.
> I would advise anyone considering to sell their PS1K not too! These may just have the most emotional midrange out of all of my headphones and any headphones I've ever heard. I will never make the mistake (again) of selling these, even if I don't use them for years.
> I feel very fortunate to have found them BNIB after selling 2 or 3 pairs, I can't remember.



Best sounding headphone I've ever heard.


----------



## wormsdriver (Feb 27, 2018)

joseph69 said:


> So, I'm getting along with the flat pads on my RS1i nicely this time after listening with them for more than 10 minutes! I'm getting aquatinted with the different sound signature they offer, and enjoying it!
> 
> I switched to my PS1K after the RS1i tonight because I haven't listened to them in a very long time.
> I would advise anyone considering to sell their PS1K not too! These may just have the most emotional midrange out of all of my headphones and any headphones I've ever heard. *I will never make the mistake (again) of selling these, even if I don't use them for years.*
> I feel very fortunate to have found them BNIB after selling 2 or 3 pairs, I can't remember.





ruthieandjohn said:


> ”*Friends don’t let friends sell their PS1000s.*”





BobG55 said:


> *Best sounding headphone I've ever heard*.









I've come close to selling them because I don't use them much, but I'm glad I didn't!


----------



## cbf123

Hello again, all!

I find myself at yet ANOTHER crossroad! I think my GH-2 will be going up for sale...

I received my brand new set after having the cracked cup in the previous set, but in the meantime, I picked up a set of SR80e, just to give me something to listen to... and I'm really enjoying them. So much so, that at the price I paid (£60), I am really struggling to justify having the GH-2 as well. I hadn't thought to start off low with the Grado range, and now I wish I had. If anyone fancies taking a set of new GH-2's off my hands, shoot me a message and we can try and work something out.

Honestly, I've always preferred the idea of having something REALLY cheap that I can live happily with. All of my chopping and changing and spending and wasting money and time on this hobby has left me somewhat drained. I go through this cycle so often, and ultimately I neglect other things I enjoy doing (not to mention, not actually listening to any music, just analysing it to death!). 

So yeah, SR80e = good. The GH-2 is definitely better in almost all regards, but it leaves me thinking about my source and all that stuff... and I just don't want to have to. It becomes an obsession, rather than a hobby with me. Chasing the next thing. 

Also, it's snowing here today, and I wanna play in the snow (with my daughter, not just me!!).


----------



## ruhenheiM

for you guys who using grado headphone and grado amp. this would make the whole thing complete








Spoiler: you guess it


----------



## Jake21

I bought a sturdy 15 foot extension cable from Grado a while ago. Use it all the time with my AV receiver.


----------



## Starcruncher (Feb 27, 2018)

Hey everyone. I have a nice pair of PS1000's (non-e) for sale here on Head-Fi. Great headphones, I just don't do much over-ear listening anymore. Thought I'd let the fan club know!

Edit: I just read the above posts about not selling the PS1000's. I wish I had all your patience! I do hope these go to a loving home.


----------



## gregorya

ruhenheiM said:


> for you guys who using grado headphone and grado amp. this would make the whole thing complete
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this something new or a vintage cable?


----------



## ruhenheiM (Feb 27, 2018)

gregorya said:


> Is this something new or a vintage cable?



i think it's from joseph era, i'm not sure john ever selling cable

from time to time it's been listing on online auction, the price not really appealing though


----------



## gregorya

ruhenheiM said:


> i think it's from joseph era, i'm not sure john ever selling cable
> 
> from time to time it's been listing on online auction, the price not really appealing though



I thought the font that was visible looked like the Joseph-era Grado font. 

Always high prices on items containing unobtainium...


----------



## joseph69

Jake21 said:


> I bought a sturdy 15 foot extension cable from Grado a while ago. Use it all the time with my AV receiver.


Please, coil that cable up nicely like it deserves to be. 



Starcruncher said:


> Edit: I just read the above posts about not selling the PS1000's. I wish I had all your patience! I do hope these go to a loving home.


Don't do it just put them away. Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## BobG55

Starcruncher said:


> Hey everyone. I have a nice pair of PS1000's (non-e) for sale here on Head-Fi. Great headphones, I just don't do much over-ear listening anymore. Thought I'd let the fan club know!
> 
> Edit: I just read the above posts about not selling the PS1000's. I wish I had all your patience! I do hope these go to a loving home.


----------



## Jazmanaut (Mar 1, 2018)

There is so much speculation about Grado cushions out there, and especially, how do bulk aliexpress L-pads compaire to original Grado L-pads, that are made of two different material. So i did some measurements, with my heavily modded Grado SR325is, and the difference was huge. Actually it was so huge, that i re measured them with my original SR60:s as well, and differences remained huge.
So there is six different pads measured:

From top to bottom:
Blue -Bulk L-pad (Tapemod)
Green -Bulk L-pad
Red -Bulk S-cushion
Orange -Original S-cushion
Magenta -Bulk G-pad
Light blue -Original L-Pad Tapemod.


----------



## DavidA

@Jazmanaut, what is the light blue / Cyan line?


----------



## Jazmanaut

DavidA said:


> @Jazmanaut, what is the light blue / Cyan line?



Ah sorry, it´s: Magenta -Original L-Pad Tapemod.
My bad. I fix it.


----------



## Makiah S

That's crazy that magenta line has a nice 2 dB bass boost and lessens that 3k Peak, but introduces an even bigger 10k peak :/ 

So I dig the 2k reduaction and bass improvements! As those other traces are waaaay to bass humpy, but that 10k Peak is icky! ANY pad mods that cut that down at all :/


----------



## DavidA (Mar 1, 2018)

Jazmanaut said:


> Ah sorry, it´s: Magenta -Original L-Pad Tapemod.
> My bad. I fix it.



I'm a bit confused with the above if the Magenta -original L-pad (tape mod) so which is the bulk G-pad? see highlighted below

From top to bottom:
Blue -Bulk L-pad (Tapemod)
Green -Bulk L-pad
Red -Bulk S-cushion
Orange -Original S-cushion
Red -Bulk G-pad *(magenta?)*
Light blue -Original L-Pad Tapemod.

PS: this is really a great comparison and its appreciated


----------



## Jazmanaut

Omg this got confusing really fast  
I´m a bit ill today, so my brain is not working properly. So i edited it once again. Thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## DavidA

Jazmanaut said:


> Omg this got confusing really fast
> I´m a bit ill today, so my brain is not working properly. So i edited it once again. Thanks for pointing this out.


 now its perfect.

Hard to believe the original L-pad and bulk G-pads reduce the bass so much relative to the bulk L-pads and S-pads


----------



## Jazmanaut

DavidA said:


> now its perfect.
> 
> Hard to believe the original L-pad and bulk G-pads reduce the bass so much relative to the bulk L-pads and S-pads


I would not saying that original reduces bass, but more like that bulks enchances them. They are made from more denser material and as such they keep more bass inside. Ond that could be a good thing on many original Grado models, since some of them are a bit weak from bottom end.
As said, those SR325is are modded, and have more bass in first place, so i prefer original L-pads when tapemodded.


----------



## DavidA

Jazmanaut said:


> I would not saying that original reduces bass, but more like that bulks enchances them. They are made from more denser material and as such they keep more bass inside. Ond that could be a good thing on many original Grado models, since some of them are a bit weak from bottom end.
> As said, those SR325is are modded, and have more bass in first place, so i prefer original L-pads when tapemodded.


I think I need to keep in mind that the graphs are unique to your 325 and they may or may not translate over to other models.  The reason I say this is to me the bulk G-pads have more bass than bulk L-pads on my Nhoord Red V2, Ypsilon R1 and RS2e (modded), maybe due to the better seal I get with the G-pads over the L-pads.


----------



## Makiah S (Mar 1, 2018)

Neato the Tape mod makes a pretty noticeable differance on my RS-1 Button, though the L Crush pads I'm using are also very worn out... either way with my Vali 1 I'm diggin it!

Listening to some jazz and I have to say the highs aren't like SUPER piercing... the bass isn't over powering at all and the mids are really something special!

I have to say I'm diggin the sound of the Electrical Tape Modded L Crush Pads!

Now here's a fun experiment... how does different kinds/densities of tape change the sound of the mod... as I have some paper scotch tape, there's the clear plastic scoth tape and I'm using the thicker almost rubbery electrical tape

Ok curse you guys!!!!! I have no business keeping these but hot diggity the TapeMod really helps balance things out >.> I'm diggin em out of my Vali and my modded SET


----------



## gregorya

When referring to "bulk" or "generic" pads from various online sources, there are several different manufacturers, correct? 

If that's the case, it would follow that there would be differences between the various generics too.


----------



## DavidA

gregorya said:


> When referring to "bulk" or "generic" pads from various online sources, there are several different manufacturers, correct?
> 
> If that's the case, it would follow that there would be differences between the various generics too.


Yes, there are differences between generic pads: more so with the G and L from what I've seen so far.  With the G-pads is usually the depth of the bowl, distance from the face of the driver to the bottom of the pads, density of the foam and uniformness of the cut/shape.  With the L-pads its usually the slope of the foam from the driver face to the edge of the pads and the density of the foam and sometimes the over all diameter.


----------



## Jazmanaut

DavidA said:


> I think I need to keep in mind that the graphs are unique to your 325 and they may or may not translate over to other models.  The reason I say this is to me the bulk G-pads have more bass than bulk L-pads on my Nhoord Red V2, Ypsilon R1 and RS2e (modded), maybe due to the better seal I get with the G-pads over the L-pads.



As i stated in my post, i did same test allso with the original Grado SR60, wich is pretty far from 325is and had similar results. So im pretty sure, that its pretty much in scale. Grados are after all a bit different breed of same beast.


----------



## DavidA

Jazmanaut said:


> As i stated in my post, i did same test allso with the original Grado SR60, wich is pretty far from 325is and had similar results. So im pretty sure, that its pretty much in scale. Grados are after all a bit different breed of same beast.


Good point


----------



## Jazmanaut

These are those bulk pads that i use. I have ordered those several times, from different seller from around 3-5€/pair and they are allways the same.


----------



## Mellowship

Jazmanaut said:


> These are those bulk pads that i use. I have ordered those several times, from different seller from around 3-5€/pair and they are allways the same.


Been having some fun with the pads myself on the SR60e. Right now, the setup I find more suitable for my tastes and comfort is the unmodded reversed L-pads. I am waiting for a second pair of aftermarket (chi) Ls to do the tape mod, so I'm able to compare them on the fly with the unmodded ones.
As for the G-pads, I am not getting a very comfy fit, they seem to rest weirdly on my glasses...


----------



## ruhenheiM

Jazmanaut said:


> These are those bulk pads that i use. I have ordered those several times, from different seller from around 3-5€/pair and they are allways the same.



could you measure few samples of those generic L-cush that you have? it would be nice to take a look how much different each generic L-cush from each vendor


----------



## Jazmanaut

ruhenheiM said:


> could you measure few samples of those generic L-cush that you have? it would be nice to take a look how much different each generic L-cush from each vendor


No sense of that. They are allways the same. Even bag, and product number is the same.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Jazmanaut said:


> No sense of that. They are allways the same. Even bag, and product number is the same.



i haven't buy one yet so i really don't know if it's different or not, since price seems a bit vary and it's mass produce anyway i expect there's going to be some inconsistency and i read from some user impression that it might have inconsistency quality. even hd6xx and hd650 that supposed to using same driver and i think have same measurement,turned out to sound different from what i read previous pages back


----------



## DavidA

Mellowship said:


> Been having some fun with the pads myself on the SR60e. Right now, the setup I find more suitable for my tastes and comfort is the unmodded reversed L-pads. I am waiting for a second pair of aftermarket (chi) Ls to do the tape mod, so I'm able to compare them on the fly with the unmodded ones.
> As for the G-pads, I am not getting a very comfy fit, they seem to rest weirdly on my glasses...


I use reading glasses and the G-pad doesn't fit well at times for me also but this is one reason that I'd rather use the softer generic ones since they are less affected when using glasses.

@Jazmanaut, I've ordered G-pads from 4 different vendors and while they look very similar the QC is not the best so there are differences in shape (depth of bowl, distance from driver face to bottom of the bowl), some are stiffer than others and in a few rare cases it was easy to see the differences in the foam density.  Even without measurements at times its easy to notice the difference in sound that these variations create.


----------



## joseph69

I really hope nobody bids on these headphones at all.


----------



## Astral Abyss

joseph69 said:


> I really hope nobody bids on these headphones at all.



Not me.  I spent my money on those LA&OC Audio Society 25th Anniv. editions.  Just waiting for them to ship.


----------



## joseph69

Astral Abyss said:


> Not me.  I spent my money on those LA&OC Audio Society 25th Anniv. editions.  Just waiting for them to ship.


Congratulations!
I'm sure you bought them to listen to, not to make money off of them like some do. 
Enjoy!


----------



## Astral Abyss

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations!
> I'm sure you bought them to listen to, not to make money off of them like some do.
> Enjoy!



Not me.  This is my hobby.  Just love trying new headphones.  I am going to be selling a couple soon to help fund future purchases, but they be at a substantial discount.


----------



## gregorya

joseph69 said:


> I really hope nobody bids on these headphones at all.



I gotta learn to stop clicking on these links...


----------



## joseph69 (Mar 3, 2018)

gregorya said:


> I gotta learn to stop clicking on these links...


It's my fault, not yours. Seeing sellers buying Limited Edition (whatever it may be) and increasing the cost because their limited just makes me sick because someone else who may have wanted them for themselves weren't able to get them fast enough because they were sold out. This is taking total advantage of others too me, and I understand it's eBay and the seller can ask whatever he wants, but still.

EDIT: I have 100% feedback on eBay and I want to keep it that way, otherwise I would place a ridiculous bid, be the winning bidder, and not pay as many times as possible, but unfortunately I'd just be hurting feedback.


----------



## ruhenheiM

@joseph69 
have you try SE output on your gsx mk2? some impression would be very much appreciated


----------



## joseph69

MY 325is are SE terminated which sound excellent via the GS-X. If I blind folded you, I do believe you wouldn't know what you're listening too, that's how smooth/rich and transparent they sound via my system. The only reason I didn't terminate them in XLR is because they're my desktop headphone which are connected to my Magni/Modi.

On another note, I was listening to my RS1i w/flats yesterday afternoon, them switched to the L cushions and I couldn't believe how thin they sounded. The flat pads add more bass than I realized after listening to them enough to get aquatinted with them. I immediately put the flat pads back on, and the sound became so much more full, I couldn't believe it! I guess I should have spent more than 19 minutes with them the last 3-4x.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> MY 325is are SE terminated which sound excellent via the GS-X. If I blind folded you, I do believe you wouldn't know what you're listening too, that's how smooth/rich and transparent they sound via my system. The only reason I didn't terminate them in XLR is because they're my desktop headphone which are connected to my Magni/Modi.
> 
> On another note, I was listening to my RS1i w/flats yesterday afternoon, them switched to the L cushions and I couldn't believe how thin they sounded. The flat pads add more bass than I realized after listening to them enough to get aquatinted with them. I immediately put the flat pads back on, and the sound became so much more full, I couldn't believe it! I guess I should have spent more than 19 minutes with them the last 3-4x.



thanks joseph! great to hear grado sound truly great on gs-x SE mode. how about hd800s on gs-x SE output? i've been really thinking about dynalo lately 

hahaha so now you're really dig the flat pad? hahaha yea it's funny how's brain work. man.. after i spend few days with denon, i'm not gonna lie, there was a thought i probably need to say goodbye to ps1000e but then i take a listen again with ps1000e and suddenly it became long listening session and next thing i know i've spent 3 days listening on ps1000e exclusively, and i still very much love this headphone  i'll definitely keep ps1000e, at least for now i could afford to keep this ps1000e.  i don't want to have those on/off relationship you guys had with certain headphones 

btw flat pad definitely add more bass since it made the driver sit very close from ear, it also became more intimate, more forward sound for the midrange, soundstage seems smaller if i remember it correctly but the layering still great,i more into layering than bigger soundstage. like i said i like how flat pad made grado sound, most of the time i prefer flat pad with on-ear grado, however there is downside, if you have comfort issue with L-cush, flat pad would not make it any better


----------



## Jake21

I was planning on upgrading to the RS2e, but the PS500e is only 100 dollars more then the RS2e. The other headphones in the professional series lineup are much more expensive then the PS500e. It seems like a nice sweet spot.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Jake21 said:


> I was planning on upgrading to the RS2e, but the PS500e is only 100 dollars more then the RS2e. The other headphones in the professional series lineup are much more expensive then the PS500e. It seems like a nice sweet spot.



i think both of those models have different tuning and i'm pretty sure their weight also different, the whole listening experience would be different from each headphones, you can't really assume those "little" price different would make it a better deal. if you could demo both of them that would be great


----------



## DavidA

Jake21 said:


> I was planning on upgrading to the RS2e, but the PS500e is only 100 dollars more then the RS2e. The other headphones in the professional series lineup are much more expensive then the PS500e. It seems like a nice sweet spot.


They are quite different in sound so it depends on what you value more, the highs of the RS2e are so smooth and clear or the nice bass and slightly less airy tuning of the PS500e.  FWIW I went with the RS2e and some mods (dynamat and generic G-pads which gave me the bass of the PS500e but still has the highs of the RS2e.


----------



## Jake21 (Mar 3, 2018)

ruhenheiM said:


> i think both of those models have different tuning and i'm pretty sure their weight also different, the whole listening experience would be different from each headphones, you can't really assume those "little" price different would make it a better deal. if you could demo both of them that would be great



I definitely agree with your point regarding price difference and quality. I've generally found an increase in enjoyment as I moved up the ladder in the prestige series and was wondering if the same would be true with the PS series. With that being said, it's sometimes a matter of taste.


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> thanks joseph! great to hear grado sound truly great on gs-x SE mode. how about hd800s on gs-x SE output? i've been really thinking about dynalo lately
> 
> hahaha so now you're really dig the flat pad? hahaha yea it's funny how's brain work. man.. after i spend few days with denon, i'm not gonna lie, there was a thought i probably need to say goodbye to ps1000e but then i take a listen again with ps1000e and suddenly it became long listening session and next thing i know i've spent 3 days listening on ps1000e exclusively, and i still very much love this headphone  i'll definitely keep ps1000e, at least for now i could afford to keep this ps1000e.  i don't want to have those on/off relationship you guys had with certain headphones
> 
> btw flat pad definitely add more bass since it made the driver sit very close from ear, it also became more intimate, more forward sound for the midrange, soundstage seems smaller if i remember it correctly but the layering still great,i more into layering than bigger soundstage. like i said i like how flat pad made grado sound, most of the time i prefer flat pad with on-ear grado, however there is downside, if you have comfort issue with L-cush, flat pad would not make it any better


The Grado also sound great out of the GS-1. There is now a Gilmore Lite 2 available from HeadAmp, which I'd think would pair excellent with Grado.

I've never listened to the 800S SE only XLR, but they sound great as well via the GS-X, but the Spring DAC deserves the same credit, if not more.
Yeah, it's funny how there was practically no bass/warmth with the L cushions after spending enough time with the flat pads. I always knew from my short experience with them that they added bass, but after listening with them consecutively, then switching, I was shocked! I'm sure if I spent a few days with the L cushions, I'd feel the same to about them as I use to, though.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Jake21 said:


> I definitely agree with your point regarding price difference and quality. I was just ruminating about this because I've generally found an increase in enjoyment as I moved up the ladder in the prestige series. With that being said, it's sometimes a matter of taste.



that's understandable because in prestige series it's more about incremental improvement less tuning different although some models already show this case a little bit like between sr60 and sr80 also between sr225 and 325. just a little bit but enough for personal preference to play part. but this matter of taste will play massive part in upper series, especially since reference, signature, and professional series, all of them have different tuning to each others to my ears. for instance in my case i prefer rs1 button to gs1000i but i prefer ps1000e to rs1button, and somehow i prefer sr60 to gs1000i. so yeah weird,  i know


----------



## ruhenheiM (Mar 3, 2018)

joseph69 said:


> The Grado also sound great out of the GS-1. There is now a Gilmore Lite 2 available from HeadAmp, which I'd think would pair excellent with Grado.
> 
> I've never listened to the 800S SE only XLR, but they sound great as well via the GS-X, but the Spring DAC deserves the same credit, if not more.
> Yeah, it's funny how there was practically no bass/warmth with the L cushions after spending enough time with the flat pads. I always knew from my short experience with them that they added bass, but after listening with them consecutively, then switching, I was shocked! I'm sure if I spent a few days with the L cushions, I'd feel the same to about them as I use to, though.



yes i know. i've been looking for that one or the one from mjolnir audio but i also have other headphones which probably required more power, so still considering like dynahi or CFA, you never know when you'll need moar power but i'm more leaning to dynalo since it's matured and proven already also i'm not ready to go for balance mode yet. so if everything is enough in SE mode with dynalo than that's good enough for me

hahaha it probably brain burn in  but you could be right, i'm definitely not paying enough attention or do enough critical listening between flat-pad and l-cush since it happened in the second year in my journey with grado so i'm definitely lack of knowledge and experience back then and ever since then i have been using flat pad until i got ps1000e. and then there's come a time when i decided to sell rs1button and since i have flat pad and l-cush, i took a few run with both of them and i still prefer flat pad 

and to make it clear from that listening session,the latest one when i want to sell rs1 button. i realized it's not like the differences are that big, the one that i could notice immediately are just the bass and more forward on midrange, the other parts is very very little differences, critical listening back and forth is required to notice those other differences for me. the reason i prefer flat pad because to me it's sound more grado if that's make sense,i just enjoy listening music more with flat pad. but that doesn't mean l-cush is bad. like you said if i spent few days with l-cushion i probably wouldn't miss anything from flat pad other than maybe the bass  but that's pretty much it


----------



## BobG55

Well, I received my PS1000 yesterday as well as my new _Grado "Official G ear cushions"  _I'm having my first listening session with them.  Listening to Steely Dan's _Two Against Nature_.  The only way to describe the sound is what came to mind a few minutes ago : it's like looking through your large living room window on a sunny day after having washed it.  Before washing the window you looked out that same window and everything seemed very clear.  Looking out that same window after cleaning it, you're amazed at just how clear everything really is.

That's what the PS1000 is like.  A very clean, very clear living room window on a sunny day.  In the past I've owned : the HD800 (4x), HD800 S, the T1 (3x), K702 (4x), PS1000e, Elear, Utopia, DT900 Pro 600ohm, DT800 Pro 600ohm, HE560, lcd2 rev 2 and others that I can't remember;  the PS1000 is the best sounding headphone I've ever had the pleasure to listen to.  

I'm using them w/ my 1974, vintage Kenwood KA-8006 integrated amplifier.  This amp is a beast, 70 wpc (conservative by  today's measurements) & adjustable low & high filter switches, tone knobs & switches controls & a loudness switch & aside from the volume control, a volume level switch which provides additional tonality play with the filter and tone switches when not on off.

It's quite an experience.  I hope I don't have another episode of senility in the future and sell this headphone as I did a few months ago.  Only a few days after doing so, I knew I had made a mistake & couldn't keep denying it.  Now I'm convinced that it was a mistake.  Oh, Cousin Dupree is coming on, one of my favourite tracks on the album.  Later ...

Happy listening everyone.


----------



## ruhenheiM

i wasn't aware rs1 button was really this special

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-RS-1...502744&hash=item4661aaaac8:g:kNsAAOSw~o5abIYA


----------



## gregorya

ruhenheiM said:


> i wasn't aware rs1 button was really this special
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-RS-1...502744&hash=item4661aaaac8:g:kNsAAOSw~o5abIYA



Gotta love it... says "new never used".... 5 out of 6 pics show the RS1 with buttons, 6th pic shows RS1i. Description says RS1i...

Proceed with caution on this one.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Mar 4, 2018)

gregorya said:


> Gotta love it... says "new never used".... 5 out of 6 pics show the RS1 with buttons, 6th pic shows RS1i. Description says RS1i...
> 
> Proceed with caution on this one.


probably couldn't figure out the ads to put but it is rs1 button, consider those serial number pretty low 1072.mine was 1863 but it was written at the back of the cardbox. but hey if you have 1725usd. which one to get ps1000e/ps1000/ps1000i/rs1button/hp2 or perhaps a ps2000e second. talking about a great deal

i should have sold mine at $1000, seems like a super deal compare to that one.damn i even throw flat pad on it,i could even include turbulent labs tan headband as a bonus


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> The Grado also sound great out of the GS-1. There is now a Gilmore Lite 2 available from HeadAmp, which I'd think would pair excellent with Grado.
> 
> I've never listened to the 800S SE only XLR, but they sound great as well via the GS-X, but the Spring DAC deserves the same credit, if not more.
> Yeah, it's funny how there was practically no bass/warmth with the L cushions after spending enough time with the flat pads. I always knew from my short experience with them that they added bass, but after listening with them consecutively, then switching, I was shocked! I'm sure if I spent a few days with the L cushions, I'd feel the same to about them as I use to, though.



Yeah, that GS-X & the Spring should be wonderful....and the BH.

This dac is a great piece of gear.


----------



## HungryPanda

ruhenheiM said:


> i wasn't aware rs1 button was really this special
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-RS-1...502744&hash=item4661aaaac8:g:kNsAAOSw~o5abIYA


This is probably the buyer that sniped me last month. At £ 280 on ebay


----------



## ruhenheiM

HungryPanda said:


> This is probably the buyer that sniped me last month. At £ 280 on ebay


hahaha first, i'm sorry to thear that  .second, if it's true, why the non-sense flipping though? it's not rs1 with pink drivers right? if it's pink drivers,i get about the high price, not agree with it but still make more sense. but this is just completely...what's the term... bollocks!


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> i wasn't aware rs1 button was really this special
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-RS-1...502744&hash=item4661aaaac8:g:kNsAAOSw~o5abIYA


Me either.



gregorya said:


> Gotta love it... says "new never used".... 5 out of 6 pics show the RS1 with buttons, 6th pic shows RS1i. Description says RS1i...
> 
> Proceed with caution on this one.


I noticed the description was for the (i) series, but I only see 5 photos in total, not the 6th showing an RS1i? Maybe the seller read your post and removed the last photo?



HungryPanda said:


> This is probably the buyer that sniped me last month. At £ 280 on ebay


If you don't mind me asking, how did you get snipped? I don't know if you mentioned it here, but  don't recall reading it if you did.

PS: I have a Grado RS1i for sale for $1200.00 (US) if anyone is interested.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Mar 4, 2018)

joseph69 said:


> PS: I have a Grado RS1i for sale for $1200.00 (US) if anyone is interested.



throw flat pad and turbulent labs tanned headband on it, how about make it even better throw those extension cord grado include in gs/ps series. and make it $1250 shipped for conus only. you know what, perhaps you're in very generous mood right now.make it $1300 shipped internationally. i don't think i ever seen a better deal than that!


----------



## tricolor

Hey everyone! 

Greetings from northern Québec! Just joined the forum... hoping to enjoy and share some thoughts here!! I've been using a Grado GS1000i for a few years now, but I just bit the bullet and had the chance to order a tube amp for it!

Got a Schiit Valhalla 2, so hoping to hook it up to the Bifrost DAC, via optical cable, with mostly .aiff / flac files. also, hoping to use with the floor standing speakers KEF Q700's, currently connected to an old home theatre receiver, Sony.

Looking forward to sharing some thoughts on the tube & solid amp combo! Got some JJ e88cc that will be used with the stock tubes...  so let's see how they go!

At work, I use a nuforce DAC with an old ipod classic... 

Cheers!


----------



## joseph69

tricolor said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Greetings from northern Québec! Just joined the forum... hoping to enjoy and share some thoughts here!! I've been using a Grado GS1000i for a few years now, but I just bit the bullet and had the chance to order a tube amp for it!
> 
> ...


The GS1Ki should pair well with a tube amp. 
Enjoy!


----------



## ruhenheiM

tricolor said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Greetings from northern Québec! Just joined the forum... hoping to enjoy and share some thoughts here!! I've been using a Grado GS1000i for a few years now, but I just bit the bullet and had the chance to order a tube amp for it!
> 
> ...



greeting! looking forward for your thought. happy listening


----------



## wormsdriver

Hey guys, what's the status on the limited edition Grados of the L.A. and O.C. audio society? When was the cut off date? What was the price!? Can they still be ordered?

Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## ruhenheiM

wormsdriver said:


> Hey guys, what's the status on the limited edition Grados of the L.A. and O.C. audio society? When was the cut off date? What was the price!? Can they still be ordered?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info!



i think you missed that opportunity 
price :$995, no shipping cost and no tax. 
Not sold by any dealers!!! Only Sold directly by Grado and they ship directly to you. On January 31, I will turn in the orders to Grado and they will produce the Society Headphones.No promises on extending this offer so you should do it now.


----------



## BobG55

tricolor said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Greetings from northern Québec! Just joined the forum... hoping to enjoy and share some thoughts here!! I've been using a Grado GS1000i for a few years now, but I just bit the bullet and had the chance to order a tube amp for it!
> 
> ...



Bienvenue mon cher Tricolor.  Les membres sur le fil Grado sont tous sympathiques.  J'espère que tu va aimer ton Valhalla 2.

Translation : Welcome my dear Tricolor.  The Grado thread members are very nice people.  I hope you like/ enjoy your Valhalla 2.


----------



## wormsdriver

ruhenheiM said:


> i think you missed that opportunity
> price :$995, no shipping cost and no tax.
> Not sold by any dealers!!! Only Sold directly by Grado and they ship directly to you. On January 31, I will turn in the orders to Grado and they will produce the Society Headphones.No promises on extending this offer so you should do it now.


Thank you for the info brother!

Sooo... did any GFC members (Grado fan club) place an order for them? If you did, is there an expected date of delivery ?


----------



## ruhenheiM

wormsdriver said:


> Thank you for the info brother!
> 
> Sooo... did any GFC members (Grado fan club) place an order for them? If you did, is there an expected date of delivery ?


i didn't but @Astral Abyss did order the LA&OC Audio Society 25th Anniv. editions


----------



## Astral Abyss

ruhenheiM said:


> i didn't but @Astral Abyss did order the LA&OC Audio Society 25th Anniv. editions



When I originally asked about the ETA, I was told that they were hoping to have them done by the end of February.  That date has obviously slipped, but these look to be worth the wait.  No word yet on a revised ship date, but I'll post some pics and impressions once I get them.


----------



## tricolor

BobG55 said:


> Bienvenue mon cher Tricolor.  Les membres sur le fil Grado sont tous sympathiques.  J'espère que tu va aimer ton Valhalla 2.
> 
> Translation : Welcome my dear Tricolor.  The Grado thread members are very nice people.  I hope you like/ enjoy your Valhalla 2.



Merci Bob, vraiment apprecié! .   hoping to receive it in the next few days, can’t wait to check it out!  i love the headphone but i’ve never had a chance to try it out with a tube amp. i’m super curious to experience it!
i’ve even got some spare tubes lined up!  JJ e88cc are here chilling along with some sockets savers... 

my tube experience is limited to listening to friends playing guitars and their tube amps vs. solid state is quite interesting! I know it is different when it comes to stereo systems.... but still i think i will love it!


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Mar 5, 2018)

Having ordered and received both the PS2000e and the GS2000e in Grado’s balanced configuration, I inquired of Grado Labs what amp they recommend.

They recommended the Schiit Mjolnir 2 for balanced operation, which caused me to order both it and also the balanced Gungir Multibit DAC.   It just got shipped today after a 2-1/2 month delay with balanced output, though I have been quite satisfied with my Lotoo PAW 5000 also with balanced output, recommended by Grado.  But the AK70 supports a sampling rate above the 96ksample/sec of the Lotoo PAW 5000, as well, it allows character string search so you can find songs!


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Having ordered and received both the PS2000e and the GS2000e in Grado’s balanced configuration, I inquired of Grado Labs what amp they recommend.
> 
> They recommended he Schiit Mjolnir 2 for balanced operation, which caused me to order both it and also the balanced Gungir Multibit DAC.   It just got shipped today after a 2-1/2 month DAP with balanced output, though I have been quite satisfied with my Lotoo PAW 5000 also with balanced output, recommended by Grado.  But the AK70 supports a sampling rate above the 96ksample/sec of the Lotoo PAW 5000, as well, it allows character string search so you can find songs!


Congratulations on your new Schiit!
Looking forward to reading your impressions.


----------



## rx79ez08

The Schiit Jotunheim's balanced output is not bad for the GS2000e. Well worth considering.

For PS2000e I quite like the Auralic Taurus and Vega combo. Haven't try the Jotunheim, as the amp is in my office and don't really want to take the PS2000e out of the house. I suspect they will match quite well though, as the PS2000e seem to prefer a brighter amplifier.


----------



## goldminetrash

Dear head-fi-folks,
last week I bought my second pair of Grados! After spending two lovely years with the RS2e (which I still admire deeply) I was tempted to jump deeper into the Grado Labs rabbit hole. After spending an afternoon at my local headphone dealer listening to the RS1e (utterly dissappointing), 325e (too much treble for my taste) PS-500e (nice but missing the warmth I grew accustomed to), GS1000e (VERY nice sounding but a bit above my budget right now), GS2000e (same thing: wonderful sounding but far too expensive) and the classic SR80e (lacking a bit of magic, but wonderful headphones for their price), I settled for the headphone dealers personal favourite Grados. So I took his advice for granted and left with a new pizzabox - inside: the sexy, beautiful GH2! 
Been listening to the GH2 for 5 days now and I am utterly in love. Despite only being a bit pricier than the RS2e, the GH2 truly feel like Endgame cans for my ears. They just sound so full on. While maybe not as detailed as the RS2e, they brought back BASS into my life - the only thing I found lacking in the RS2e. While continuosly switching headphones and songs to make out the small and obvious details between the two headphones, I realized that with my upgraded sound configuration I don't feel ANYTHING lacking anymore. For detailed solo / acoustic music, I still prefer the RS2e. For anything else, the GH2 seem to cover my needs up to 99%. And for that rest 1%, there are still my good old Sennheiser HD650 lying around - for those rare moments where I just don't feel the Grado-mojo. 
Anyhow, I want to write an detailed report RS2e vs GH2 soon - right now I just wanted to tell all of you how happy I am with this purchase. I was a bit hestitant at first - do I really need a second pair of Grados? Will the possible small difference in sound be worth the 750 Euros investion? I may answer YES and YES to these questions now - while adding that the difference in sound is acutally not small at all but rather significant. Both headphones sound great for various reasons. They seem like twin brothers to me, sharing the same DNA, but moving into different academic carreers throughout their life. The GH2 sound like I would have imagend the RS1e to sound like.


----------



## wormsdriver

goldminetrash said:


> Dear head-fi-folks,
> last week I bought my second pair of Grados! After spending two lovely years with the RS2e (which I still admire deeply) I was tempted to jump deeper into the Grado Labs rabbit hole. After spending an afternoon at my local headphone dealer listening to the RS1e (utterly dissappointing), 325e (too much treble for my taste) PS-500e (nice but missing the warmth I grew accustomed to), GS1000e (VERY nice sounding but a bit above my budget right now), GS2000e (same thing: wonderful sounding but far too expensive) and the classic SR80e (lacking a bit of magic, but wonderful headphones for their price), I settled for the headphone dealers personal favourite Grados. So I took his advice for granted and left with a new pizzabox - inside: the sexy, beautiful GH2!
> Been listening to the GH2 for 5 days now and I am utterly in love. Despite only being a bit pricier than the RS2e, the GH2 truly feel like Endgame cans for my ears. They just sound so full on. While maybe not as detailed as the RS2e, they brought back BASS into my life - the only thing I found lacking in the RS2e. While continuosly switching headphones and songs to make out the small and obvious details between the two headphones, I realized that with my upgraded sound configuration I don't feel ANYTHING lacking anymore. For detailed solo / acoustic music, I still prefer the RS2e. For anything else, the GH2 seem to cover my needs up to 99%. And for that rest 1%, there are still my good old Sennheiser HD650 lying around - for those rare moments where I just don't feel the Grado-mojo.
> Anyhow, I want to write an detailed report RS2e vs GH2 soon - right now I just wanted to tell all of you how happy I am with this purchase. I was a bit hestitant at first - do I really need a second pair of Grados? Will the possible small difference in sound be worth the 750 Euros investion? I may answer YES and YES to these questions now - while adding that the difference in sound is acutally not small at all but rather significant. Both headphones sound great for various reasons. They seem like twin brothers to me, sharing the same DNA, but moving into different academic carreers throughout their life. The GH2 sound like I would have imagend the RS1e to sound like.


Good to hear man, sounds like you're all set!


----------



## jaywillin

goldminetrash said:


> Dear head-fi-folks,
> last week I bought my second pair of Grados! After spending two lovely years with the RS2e (which I still admire deeply) I was tempted to jump deeper into the Grado Labs rabbit hole. After spending an afternoon at my local headphone dealer listening to the RS1e (utterly dissappointing), 325e (too much treble for my taste) PS-500e (nice but missing the warmth I grew accustomed to), GS1000e (VERY nice sounding but a bit above my budget right now), GS2000e (same thing: wonderful sounding but far too expensive) and the classic SR80e (lacking a bit of magic, but wonderful headphones for their price), I settled for the headphone dealers personal favourite Grados. So I took his advice for granted and left with a new pizzabox - inside: the sexy, beautiful GH2!
> Been listening to the GH2 for 5 days now and I am utterly in love. Despite only being a bit pricier than the RS2e, the GH2 truly feel like Endgame cans for my ears. They just sound so full on. While maybe not as detailed as the RS2e, they brought back BASS into my life - the only thing I found lacking in the RS2e. While continuosly switching headphones and songs to make out the small and obvious details between the two headphones, I realized that with my upgraded sound configuration I don't feel ANYTHING lacking anymore. For detailed solo / acoustic music, I still prefer the RS2e. For anything else, the GH2 seem to cover my needs up to 99%. And for that rest 1%, there are still my good old Sennheiser HD650 lying around - for those rare moments where I just don't feel the Grado-mojo.
> Anyhow, I want to write an detailed report RS2e vs GH2 soon - right now I just wanted to tell all of you how happy I am with this purchase. I was a bit hestitant at first - do I really need a second pair of Grados? Will the possible small difference in sound be worth the 750 Euros investion? I may answer YES and YES to these questions now - while adding that the difference in sound is acutally not small at all but rather significant. Both headphones sound great for various reasons. They seem like twin brothers to me, sharing the same DNA, but moving into different academic carreers throughout their life. The GH2 sound like I would have imagend the RS1e to sound like.



I too love the Gh2, it's great
I've yet to hear the rs2e, but I really want to.
Looking forward to your thoughts


----------



## Nickelodeon

wormsdriver said:


> Hey guys, what's the status on the limited edition Grados of the L.A. and O.C. audio society? When was the cut off date? What was the price!? Can they still be ordered?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info!





ruhenheiM said:


> i think you missed that opportunity
> price :$995, no shipping cost and no tax.
> Not sold by any dealers!!! Only Sold directly by Grado and they ship directly to you. On January 31, I will turn in the orders to Grado and they will produce the Society Headphones.No promises on extending this offer so you should do it now.



Hi *wormsdriver*,

The only bit of info that I would like to add to *ruhenheiM*'s reply is that Robert H. Levi (President of the LA&OC Audio Society, and senior associate editor at Positive Feedback) said that there was the possibility of doing a _second run_ of these LA&OC 25th Anniversary headphones. It would all depend on whatever the perceived demand is, I suppose. If a second run is authorized, I'll be sure to inform everybody here. Alternatively, you can periodically check for announcements on the LA&OC Audio Society's Facebook page.

I've also placed an order for these anniversary Grado headphones (balanced mode), and I'm very much looking forward to hearing how they compare, soundwise, to the other headphones in my collection. When I receive them, I'll be sure to post both photos and listening impressions.


----------



## clundbe (Mar 7, 2018)

joseph69 said:


> I really hope nobody bids on these headphones at all.


Hoping for the Wheeler soon


----------



## wormsdriver

Nickelodeon said:


> Hi *wormsdriver*,
> 
> The only bit of info that I would like to add to *ruhenheiM*'s reply is that Robert H. Levi (President of the LA&OC Audio Society, and senior associate editor at Positive Feedback) said that there was the possibility of doing a _second run_ of these LA&OC 25th Anniversary headphones. It would all depend on whatever the perceived demand is, I suppose. If a second run is authorized, I'll be sure to inform everybody here. Alternatively, you can periodically check for announcements on the LA&OC Audio Society's Facebook page.
> 
> I've also placed an order for these anniversary Grado headphones (balanced mode), and I'm very much looking forward to hearing how they compare, soundwise, to the other headphones in my collection. When I receive them, I'll be sure to post both photos and listening impressions.


Thank you my friend, I'm looking forward to your feedback!


----------



## tricolor

Good evening folks!

Just  a quick note to say I just received the Valhalla 2! hooooooray!  This is far from an audiophile review as I have no experience what so ever (and yeah, i do have an equalizer in the mix, hehe), but still thought it would be cool to share my 2 cents... especially if you are interested in hooking up the Valhalla 2 to a home theatre solid state receiver ! 

My first impressions are pretty good! I am listening now to Dark Side of the Moon.... both with Grado GS1000i and over the speakers (KEF Q700) and it sounds fantastic!

Bit “sharper” with the headphones.... but maybe it will settle down a bit as time goes by? BTW, decided to go ahead and use the JJ e88cc tubes instead of the stock ones... 

yeah, I think it’s going to be a really sweet and awesome combo.... flac/aiff.... bifrost.... valhalla 2... grado gs1000i and/or kef q700! (and there is also an equalizer ADC sound sharper one in between).

Down the road I might get another amp... but for the time being, I am pretty happy!

cheers!


----------



## dannyvstheworld

goldminetrash said:


> Dear head-fi-folks,
> last week I bought my second pair of Grados! After spending two lovely years with the RS2e (which I still admire deeply) I was tempted to jump deeper into the Grado Labs rabbit hole. After spending an afternoon at my local headphone dealer listening to the RS1e (utterly dissappointing), 325e (too much treble for my taste) PS-500e (nice but missing the warmth I grew accustomed to), GS1000e (VERY nice sounding but a bit above my budget right now), GS2000e (same thing: wonderful sounding but far too expensive) and the classic SR80e (lacking a bit of magic, but wonderful headphones for their price), I settled for the headphone dealers personal favourite Grados. So I took his advice for granted and left with a new pizzabox - inside: the sexy, beautiful GH2!
> Been listening to the GH2 for 5 days now and I am utterly in love. Despite only being a bit pricier than the RS2e, the GH2 truly feel like Endgame cans for my ears. They just sound so full on. While maybe not as detailed as the RS2e, they brought back BASS into my life - the only thing I found lacking in the RS2e. While continuosly switching headphones and songs to make out the small and obvious details between the two headphones, I realized that with my upgraded sound configuration I don't feel ANYTHING lacking anymore. For detailed solo / acoustic music, I still prefer the RS2e. For anything else, the GH2 seem to cover my needs up to 99%. And for that rest 1%, there are still my good old Sennheiser HD650 lying around - for those rare moments where I just don't feel the Grado-mojo.
> Anyhow, I want to write an detailed report RS2e vs GH2 soon - right now I just wanted to tell all of you how happy I am with this purchase. I was a bit hestitant at first - do I really need a second pair of Grados? Will the possible small difference in sound be worth the 750 Euros investion? I may answer YES and YES to these questions now - while adding that the difference in sound is acutally not small at all but rather significant. Both headphones sound great for various reasons. They seem like twin brothers to me, sharing the same DNA, but moving into different academic carreers throughout their life. The GH2 sound like I would have imagend the RS1e to sound like.


I've been away from this thread (and my Grados) for a while, been happy with my Andromeda and 1990; But tonight I was listening to some old time rock songs and wasn't feeling the excitement I used to get from the music, so I put on my GH2 for the first time in this year, and suddenly felt all the emotions are back and found I was singing along. So l opened the thread and read your post and it was like, wow, that's exactly what I'm feeling right now!

I used to prefer both 500e and 2e to GH2, but after I was spoiled by the great bass of Andromeda and 1990, it was hard to go back without noticing something missing. But GH2, which I used to feel a little overly warm, now sounds just right to me. After all these time, the intimacy and the magical mid range from Grado is still irresistible


----------



## ruhenheiM

sometimes people forget, technical isn't everything, it helps but if the listening experience is not what you looking for, what's the point


----------



## ruhenheiM

pretty entertaining


----------



## Jake21 (Mar 9, 2018)

I initially thought the default pads for my 225e we're uncomfortable and switched to the s cushions for a bit. I put the default pads back on out of curiosity and started to like them. With that being said, I didn't hear a noticeable difference in audio quality.


----------



## dannyvstheworld

ruhenheiM said:


> sometimes people forget, technical isn't everything, it helps but if the listening experience is not what you looking for, what's the point


I think it depends on what you want from listening to music. It’s like going to a movie, sometimes you want to watch it properly so you sit in the back, and sometimes you just want to be part of it so you sit in the front to get a more “immerse” feel, even though from that close distance you can’t see the edges of the screen (no low end/ high end extension?) and may be watching from a bad angle (distortion?) but that doesn’t matter anymore because you’re in it and you’re not paying attention to them. And Grados are really good for immersion in your music.


----------



## ruhenheiM

dannyvstheworld said:


> I think it depends on what you want from listening to music. It’s like going to a movie, sometimes you want to watch it properly so you sit in the back, and sometimes you just want to be part of it so you sit in the front to get a more “immerse” feel, even though from that close distance you can’t see the edges of the screen (no low end/ high end extension?) and may be watching from a bad angle (distortion?) but that doesn’t matter anymore because you’re in it and you’re not paying attention to them. And Grados are really good for immersion in your music.



sorry. i can't really relate to that analogy, i rarely went to cinema just because i prefer watching it in my house, i could do anything that i want, i don't need to listen for some assholes near me talking in the movie, most importantly i could pause whenever i want just in case i need to go toilet. so to me i have better experience watching movie in house than going to cinema. but i do get your point


----------



## whirlwind

ruhenheiM said:


> pretty entertaining




Definitely my kind of place.

I have bought tubes off of Richard, a few pairs of Chatham 6AS7G with the copper rods.

He is a great guy and he sells on Etsy.

Nice video, thanks for posting.


----------



## ruhenheiM

whirlwind said:


> Definitely my kind of place.
> 
> I have bought tubes off of Richard, a few pairs of Chatham 6AS7G with the copper rods.
> 
> ...



wow! i bet you spend a lot of time just wondering around over there. a lot of weird looking tubes in that video, listening to his story also pretty entertaining. glad you enjoy the video


----------



## whirlwind

ruhenheiM said:


> wow! i bet you spend a lot of time just wondering around over there. a lot of weird looking tubes in that video, listening to his story also pretty entertaining. glad you enjoy the video



I should have been more clear, I have never been to his shop....I found him on Etsy and bought from him off of that website.

Sure would be fun to go through his shop though.


----------



## ruhenheiM

whirlwind said:


> I should have been more clear, I have never been to his shop....I found him on Etsy and bought from him off of that website.
> 
> Sure would be fun to go through his shop though.


ahh ok hahaha. i bet it would be fun, that tube tester machine alone already fascinating me


----------



## whirlwind

ruhenheiM said:


> ahh ok hahaha. i bet it would be fun, that tube tester machine alone already fascinating me



Yes I know, he has some fine gear that i would love to get my hands on  

I will be using this old Jackson tube tester, it was my fathers and was left from his old tv repair shop. Great tester.
I am having it gone over and some parts replaced.


----------



## ruhenheiM

whirlwind said:


> Yes I know, he has some fine gear that i would love to get my hands on
> 
> I will be using this old Jackson tube tester, it was my fathers and was left from his old tv repair shop. Great tester.
> I am having it gone over and some parts replaced.


Nice!


----------



## dannyvstheworld

ruhenheiM said:


> sorry. i can't really relate to that analogy, i rarely went to cinema just because i prefer watching it in my house, i could do anything that i want, i don't need to listen for some assholes near me talking in the movie, most importantly i could pause whenever i want just in case i need to go toilet. so to me i have better experience watching movie in house than going to cinema. but i do get your point


And you can adjust the volume if you want. For me the only thing that annoys me in the cinema is the super high volume. Especially for every blockbuster movie that I had to put on my earphones to reduce the sound sometimes.


----------



## gregorya

whirlwind said:


> Yes I know, he has some fine gear that i would love to get my hands on
> 
> I will be using this old Jackson tube tester, it was my fathers and was left from his old tv repair shop. Great tester.
> I am having it gone over and some parts replaced.


Now you need to get a tube tester tester....


----------



## ruhenheiM

dannyvstheworld said:


> And you can adjust the volume if you want. For me the only thing that annoys me in the cinema is the super high volume. Especially for every blockbuster movie that I had to put on my earphones to reduce the sound sometimes.


haha yea that one also. did you really do that? wearing a headphone in cinema? that's hardcore!


----------



## tricolor

Sorry if this if off topic, but thanks for sharing the video, quite entertaining for sure...

I wonder the treasure hunt feeling must be quite cool! and find all the neat stuff burried in shelves...hehe 

For those in Montréal area, there is a cool place named Musée des ondes Émile Berliner https://moeb.ca/ around St Henri neighborhood...  it is quite "simple", but there are some neat equipment and displays from the RCA / Victor era... 

Cheers!


----------



## goldminetrash

back to my RS2e vs GH2 impressions: one interesting thing is that I always seem to prefer to the RS2e while listening to vinyl and to the GH2 when I choose the digital route (cd or Imac). Maybe it's the extra warmth of the gh2 when listening to already warm sounding analog Media?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

RS2e and vinyl... I smell honey somewhere


----------



## dannyvstheworld

ruhenheiM said:


> haha yea that one also. did you really do that? wearing a headphone in cinema? that's hardcore!


Yeah I really did, the IEMs did a great job in reducing the high frequency sound, like car crashing, swords clashing..

While others may think I was having some kind of hearing aid..


----------



## goldminetrash

my headphones:
Sennheiser HD650
Sennheiser IE80 (in ear)
Grado RS2e
Grado GH2

The HD650 were my first "proper" headphones. I must have bought them 10 years ago, after those devilish apple ipod earpods and Koss Porta Pro - crazy how back then I thought I would already move into headphone hifi level with Koss...
Anyhow, the 650 were a relevation back then - and still are. I spent my 20s and half of my 30s listening to these cans. And I would never want to give them away. They are just perfect for what they represent and stand for. I have so many memories of exploring the various layers of my favourite songs during sleepless nights with the 650. Something I am doing again now after our twin babies were born one month ago 

The IE80 I have in use since aprox. 5 years. They are quite worn out by now but still serve their purpose perfectly. That is: Listening to music over my phone while taking the subway/metro, train or bus, while walking/going out/practicing sports or just to chill in the sun next to a lake on one of those neverending summer days. The in ear configuration is not my preffered listening method, but again: these little gems sound quite spectacular for what they are and how much they cost. I would say they cover about 90% of the sound capabilities of the HD650, which shows how much effort Sennheiser put into these in ears. Highly recommended too, if you dont mind that they will look rather dirty and nasty soon. 

My journy into team Grado began 2 years ago with the RS2e. I thought I missed some "audiophilia", the warm analog buzz (some may also call it voodoo) that I enjoy so much while listening to vinyl via my Canton Ergo 902dc speakers. After some research online, I thought that Grado could potentially serve my needs well and thus ordered the RS2e. And I think I nailed it with this one. Not only the RS2e seem to be the sweet spot in the whole Grado lineup (in terms of money-sound ratio), they immediatly hit a sweet spot in my heart. They are very well balanced, tonally involving and - while not accurate like the HD650 - seem to transort that kind of "mojo magic" that I associated with analogue music on well pressed vinyl. Plus: I thought and still think that they look simple timeless, beautiful and amazing. Up to this day I still examine them with the very same thought: Hello beautiful! 

Now back to the future - Two weeks ago I purchased another Grado headphone, the GH2 limited edition series. I was hestinant before if I really need another Grado and should betray my beloved RS2e. My anwer, after spendig some delightful nights with the GH2, is an definitve YES and YES! Although one does not really betray the other Grado headhpone - the GH2 and RS2 rather seem to compliment each other. I think of them as twins with the same roots and DNA, who then decided to go to different scientific paths / universities after graduating. The GH2 are even warmer tuned than the RS2, which now even seem analytical in comparison. The big pro of this feature is that the GH2 make all digital media (CD, digital radio/tv, apple lossless music from my iMac) sound more like that analogue sound that I love so much. They reproduce sounds as if I would listen to the music on a well pressed and mastered MFSL LP. It's honestly addicting.. I want to listen to my whole computer music libray again, just to hear my digital files with the "mojo" I thought they were missing! But wait... this mojo has a price too. The con side of the GH2 is - that I dont really like to listen to "real" vinyl records with them. The RS2e seem to do a nicer job with black wax - as they rather represend the sound "as is" instead of adding fuzzy warmth. The GH2 with their added warmess seem to multiply the already existent vinyl warmness - and the end product seems rather bloated in that context. Not that this wouldnt be nice on its own right too... but as I am free to choose now which Grado do use for each situation, I feell like proclaiming: The RS2e wins for analog listening, the GH2 wins for digital listening (which almost seems analog through these cans). I would not want to give away either of them, they are too fascinationg for abandoning those beautiful wooden cans. But for the analog crowd on this forum I would still rather recommend the RS2e. They are just so fun to listen to. As are the GH2 -especially for CDs - but RS2 are still my absolute price/performance winners. 

Thank you for reading!


----------



## jaywillin

goldminetrash said:


> my headphones:
> Sennheiser HD650
> Sennheiser IE80 (in ear)
> Grado RS2e
> ...


 
thanks for your impressions, i have the GH2 and  i've really wanted to give the rs2e a try, very helpful write up !


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Mar 13, 2018)

GRADO RS2e USED IN BLIND TESTS OF CHEAP VS EXPENSIVE DIGITAL CABLES

In this article, https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/201...ree-340-audiophile-cables-make-no-difference/ , a test was conducted  using a Grado RS2e headphones to see if listeners could distinguish a $2.50 digital transmission cable from a $350.00 cable.  This was in the presence of The Amazing Randi, aka James Randi, for whom an institute to challenge claims of pseudo science has been formed.

Fascinating read.  Upshot is that folk could NOT hear a difference, but that many agreed that the test conditions (A/B/X at a conference of sceptics for brief listening sessions) might not be representative of real use.


----------



## ruhenheiM

very nice box

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Edel-Echt-...m=282876339852&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## Jake21 (Mar 13, 2018)

headfry said:


> ...the 225e's for me are amazing.....I reach for them almost all of the time, even thought I also own the excellent
> GS1000i's. I listen mostly at lower volumes - (I've long believed that Grado's are voiced
> to sound their best at lower volumes) - and due to the 225e's smaller soundstage the sound is more full and complete (at low volumes) -
> the GS1000i's have a much larger soundstage with more separation - but this larger field of sound requires
> ...




I was intrigued by your thoughts regarding Grado headphones performance at lower volumes, so I recently experimented a little with my 225e and found what you said to be true. I listened to Radiohead's album "The King of Limbs". The album has a plethora of fine detail. I listened to it on a volume level that was just a few notches below what I'm typically comfortable to. The album just felt more intact at a lower volume.


----------



## joseph69

I received my 6XX yesterday, and they only have +/-15hrs on them.
I'm listening to them right now via XLR with my GS-X Mk2. For years all I've read about was the Sennheiser veil, and all I have to say is what veil???
These headphones are nothing but enjoyable to listen too even with minimum hrs of burn-in.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> I received my 6XX yesterday, and they only have +/-15hrs on them.
> I'm listening to them right now via XLR with my GS-X Mk2. For years all I've read about was the Sennheiser veil, and all I have to say is what veil???
> These headphones are nothing but enjoyable to listen too even with minimum hrs of burn-in.



congrats joseph! i'm glad the waiting time turned out to be really worth   i'm looking forward for your assessment


----------



## ostewart

joseph69 said:


> I received my 6XX yesterday, and they only have +/-15hrs on them.
> I'm listening to them right now via XLR with my GS-X Mk2. For years all I've read about was the Sennheiser veil, and all I have to say is what veil???
> These headphones are nothing but enjoyable to listen too even with minimum hrs of burn-in.



It highly depends on the amp. I still always hear a little bit of a veil (details smoothed over) with the HD650 but out of the right amp they do sound very good compared to out of a mediocre amp. It would seem your amp in balanced provides good power and synergy with them


----------



## whirlwind

ostewart said:


> It highly depends on the amp. I still always hear a little bit of a veil (details smoothed over) with the HD650 but out of the right amp they do sound very good compared to out of a mediocre amp. It would seem your amp in balanced provides good power and synergy with them



Yes indeed...these are much harder to amp properly than Grado headphones.

The HD650 scales so well also...better than Grado's...but this is a very cool thing about Grados...no need to break the bank with an amp.

The better gear you pair with the HD650, it just seems to keep on giving.....comfy too.


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> congrats joseph! i'm glad the waiting time turned out to be really worth   i'm looking forward for your assessment


Thank you.
Well worth the wait. I just wish I hadst waited so long to try them, and again, this is with minimum burn-in.



ostewart said:


> It would seem your amp in balanced provides good power and synergy with them


So far so good with the pairing. I'm very impressed to say the least.


----------



## joseph69

Here is a great opportunity to buy a BNIB GH1 at retail cost.


----------



## TandrewTan

Hey y'all. I've been a happy owner of Grado 225e's for a couple years now but I'm looking for something to really use my current turntable set up. Since I live in a tiny place with my partner I only use my headphones so I have a Pro-Ject Debut Carbon going into a Bellari VP130 which doubles as a headphone amp.

Would GS1000e's work for this or would it sound too similar to the 225?


----------



## Astral Abyss

TandrewTan said:


> Hey y'all. I've been a happy owner of Grado 225e's for a couple years now but I'm looking for something to really use my current turntable set up. Since I live in a tiny place with my partner I only use my headphones so I have a Pro-Ject Debut Carbon going into a Bellari VP130 which doubles as a headphone amp.
> 
> Would GS1000e's work for this or would it sound too similar to the 225?



I think the GS1000e is about as dis-similar a sound from the 225 as you could possibly get while staying in the Grado family.


----------



## TandrewTan

Thanks! That's good to know. I'm mainly looking for a slightly more tamed treble and a little more warmth and bass.


----------



## HungryPanda

Really enjoying this new album, interesting mini documentary


----------



## Astral Abyss

TandrewTan said:


> Thanks! That's good to know. I'm mainly looking for a slightly more tamed treble and a little more warmth and bass.


You will get all of that with the GS1000e... after they break in.  If you want the bass, swap the nice stock pads for a pair of cheapo Earzonks.  Not kidding, that's what I did.  Tames the treble a bit and adds a bit of bass.  I consider mine a more musical sounding HD800.

Also, I'm probably going to be selling mine soon... If I ever get the bill and shipping confirmation for the special editions I ordered in January.  So if you're interested in trying the GS1000e for about half the price, already broken in, with a Turbulent Labs beige headband included, in original box with all extras, just hang on for a bit.


----------



## joseph69

Astral Abyss said:


> If I ever get the bill and shipping confirmation for the special editions I ordered in January.


Dont forget to show us some photos and give your impressions if they're any different than the GS1Ke.


----------



## Astral Abyss

joseph69 said:


> Dont forget to show us some photos and give your impressions if they're any different than the GS1Ke.


I'm starting to think the whole thing was an April Fool's joke.


----------



## Harry Manback

So, what is new in Grado-land?

Prediction:  PS2000 is selling like veneral disease?


----------



## whirlwind

This was my listening station for most of last week.

For a small amount of cash, this is a nice option for Grado cans...this was my listening station for most of this past week and I was more than happy.

 

Listening to this combo now with this album, head bobbin'..feet tappin'
 

The original RS1 is so much of a badass headphone for this sort of music...I just love it.
Small and weighs next to nothing.

This headphone is so lightweight and very small compared, to say the Atticus.
 

Bass on this album is wonderful with the TTVJ flat pads


----------



## joseph69

Astral Abyss said:


> I'm starting to think the whole thing was an April Fool's joke.


Do you know why they're (forgot the name of the model) not on the Grado website under their "Limited Editions" headphones? Is it that these have nothing to do with Grado being involved in the production?


----------



## tricolor (Mar 17, 2018)

Good morning folks! Happy St. Paddy’s! 

So here’s my setup.... Bifrost/Valhalla 2 along the the GS1000i.





I am just rediscovering a few albums I already have.... must confess  Black Sabbath ‘s Ultimate collection (one of the gazillion  compilations available), especially NIB with tubes....Sweeeeeet.... it  sounds amazing!  
and to celebrate St. Patrick’s... got some tunes going:

Cruachan, a folk metal band from Dublin  along with Unforgettable fire, one of my favourite U2 albums...

cheers!


----------



## Astral Abyss

joseph69 said:


> Do you know why they're (forgot the name of the model) not on the Grado website under their "Limited Editions" headphones? Is it that these have nothing to do with Grado being involved in the production?


There's other limited editions not shown on the website as well.  Not sure what makes them show one but not another.  I'm fairly certain that Grado is intimately involved in the production of this LA&OC Audio Society 25th Anniversary edition.  I just have to be patient I suppose.


----------



## joseph69

Astral Abyss said:


> There's other limited editions not shown on the website as well.  Not sure what makes them show one but not another.  I'm fairly certain that Grado is intimately involved in the production of this LA&OC Audio Society 25th Anniversary edition.  I just have to be patient I suppose.


I didn't realize there are the Limited Editions not shown on Grado site. I would have thought Grado had something to do with the LA&OC (thanks) but it threw me off when I didn't see it on their site. I'm sure you'll get them, just be patient as you mentioned.


----------



## wormsdriver

TandrewTan said:


> Thanks! That's good to know. I'm mainly looking for a slightly more tamed treble and a little more warmth and bass.


Have you ever tried TTVJ flat pads on your sr225? They should give you a bit of a different sound, maybe closer to what you're looking for


----------



## Dog'sGonads

Have had my PS500 for the better part of 4 years now and every time I put them on, even after long listening sessions with my recently purchased HD600, I’m reminded of why I fell in love with them in the first place. They sound great driven by my iFi Micro BL but I’ve heard some people say that they’ll really sing with a good tube amp. Either way, I’m never letting them go!


----------



## cathee

wormsdriver said:


> Have you ever tried TTVJ flat pads on your sr225? They should give you a bit of a different sound, maybe closer to what you're looking for



+1 on the TTVJ flat pads. I prefer them on most my Grados over the OEM ones. 

Recent pic of a pair on my SR80s -


----------



## fleasbaby

wormsdriver said:


> Hey guys, what's the status on the limited edition Grados of the L.A. and O.C. audio society? When was the cut off date? What was the price!? Can they still be ordered?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info!



Where did you hear about these and what do they look like?


----------



## ruhenheiM

fleasbaby said:


> Where did you hear about these and what do they look like?


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/page-2493


----------



## fleasbaby

ruhenheiM said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/page-2493



Thanks man. Striped Oak eh? Interesting. I've tried harvesting and drying local Oak here in So-Cal...there's plenty around. Haven't tested it as a tonewood though. That's pretty cool.


----------



## cathee

Wow, since the legend (@fleasbaby) coincidentally commented right after, here's a shot of the inners of the SR80s by his royal woodyness.






And here they are again next to another one of Il Maestro's masterpieces:


----------



## ruhenheiM

wood inner sleeve 

btw guys, need some help here. going to be out of topic here. i need to backup my hdd and need some software to clone my hdd to ssd. do you guys know any great backup software? ease to use and most importantly have to be reliable. some recommendation would be nice  thanks before


----------



## HungryPanda

https://www.howtogeek.com/199068/how-to-upgrade-your-existing-hard-drive-in-under-an-hour/


----------



## ruhenheiM

HungryPanda said:


> https://www.howtogeek.com/199068/how-to-upgrade-your-existing-hard-drive-in-under-an-hour/


you beauty!! thank you very much


----------



## fleasbaby

cathee said:


> Wow, since the legend (@fleasbaby) coincidentally commented right after, here's a shot of the inners of the SR80s by his royal woodyness.
> 
> 
> 
> And here they are again next to another one of Il Maestro's masterpieces:



LOL....thanks for the kudos ....I love those stealth builds that look like a stock SR can, but have been upgraded sneakily....hope you're enjoying them!


----------



## Pedro Janeiro

Hi Guys, 

I recently bought one Grado Gh2, and im looking for a good amp / dac for them.
Do you think Schiit Jotunheim Multibit will sound good or too bright? any recomendations under 1000€?
The Valhalla 2, Lyr 3, Asgard 2 should sound better, or even Audeze Deckard?

thanks a lot


----------



## ruhenheiM

Pedro Janeiro said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I recently bought one Grado Gh2, and im looking for a good amp / dac for them.
> Do you think Schiit Jotunheim Multibit will sound good or too bright? any recomendations under 1000€?
> ...



does it have to be dac/amp combo?


----------



## tricolor

Boa noite! Good evening!

I am not familiar with Jotunheim, BUT I do have the Bifrost with the Valhalla 2 combo... and it sounds fantastic! I must confess it is my first "tube" amp...  and I really LOVE THE SOUND!  Even if I use the Valhalla as a preamp... Yeah, the Grado GS1000i hooked up directly sounds amazing, but even as a pre-amp, it's not bad at all!  I ended up installing the JJ e88cc's instead of the stock tubes though.

Cheers! Abraços!


----------



## DavidA

Pedro Janeiro said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I recently bought one Grado Gh2, and im looking for a good amp / dac for them.
> Do you think Schiit Jotunheim Multibit will sound good or too bright? any recomendations under 1000€?
> ...


My amp of choice is either a Project Ember (you will need a DAC to pair with it) or a Teac UD-301 which has a headphone jack that seems to drive my RS2e, SR225e, Ypsilon R1 and Nhoord Red V2 builds quite well.  I also have a Asgard2 and Lyr2 but I don't normally use my RS2e or SR225e on them since the Ember and headphone jack of the UD301 sound more to my preferences.
The Jot is a touch on the bright side to me so its not something I'd recommend for a Grado but there are others that might like it.  I've tried the Valhalla2 a few times and I never cared for it since it doesn't respond to tube rolling as much as other tube amps and the over all sound was a bit thin and dry with most of my headphones but I've never used them as a pre-amp.


----------



## Pedro Janeiro (Mar 21, 2018)

ruhenheiM said:


> does it have to be dac/amp combo?



hi ruhenheiM

Isnt really necessary be amp/dac combo, i can buy separated units.
For the last months i really read a lot about dacs and headphone amps, and day by day im getting more confused about what to choose,
im a newbie, so all the advices are welcome, In the beginning i thinked about Asgard 2, cause its class A, but after listened in a local store que Quad Pa One, i started thinking about Valhalla 2 cause the tube sound. Then i also thinked about Jotunheim, Lyr 3, Audeze Deckard, Marantz Dac1, Metrum Amethyst, Teac Ud301, Audio Gd , Burson Soloist, and some more brands.

but let me make some separeted questions.

- About the dacs, i already decided  choose R2R / Multibit, but recently i read about Nos (non oversampling) and OS (oversampling) wich one do you recomend?
- I must go for Class A amp? the sound quality is better than class A/B?

Any recomendations are welcome, thanks for all replys,

Tricolor, Obrigado! 

Headphones: Grado Gh2


----------



## DavidA

@Pedro Janeiro, if you are only considering Grado headphones you really don't need to spend a lot on DACs/amps since most Grado headphones are fairly easy to drive but if you are considering other headphones like a high impedance Sennheiser HD650/800 or a planar like LCD-2 or Hifiman Sundara then your choice of amp to drive all of these different headphones gets a little harder, or like meyou might end up with more than one DAC/amp since each headphone type usually pairs better with a certain type of amp design.  One of the reasons that I like the Project Ember is you can change the output impedance of the amp to better match the headphones but it might be harder for you to get due to your location.  As for a R2R or multi-bit DAC its not always the best but this is something that you need to hear to see what you like/prefer.  I have both a Bifrost MB and the older Bifrost Uber but most normal people (non-audiophile) can't tell the difference between them and even those that can tell the difference will sometimes pick the Uber as the better sounding so I'd suggest trying to hear them before buying but I know that its not always possible for many.


----------



## inmytaxi

Pedro Janeiro said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I recently bought one Grado Gh2, and im looking for a good amp / dac for them.
> Do you think Schiit Jotunheim Multibit will sound good or too bright? any recomendations under 1000€?
> ...


I am very happy with the Schitt Modi multibit + Vali 2. Plenty of power and incredibly detailed - goes great with the Grado 125 I have. And you can tube roll!


----------



## tricolor

Hey folks! Hope all is well!

Salve @Pedro Janeiro, the "tube" sound from Valhalla 2 might not be "huge", but I think depending on the tube you use, it is definitely there!  

I am using the JJ e88cc and it feels really nice to me... especially when I hear some jazzy vocals & deep bass: Diana Krall & Holy Cole for instance...  but I haven't compared yet to the "Gold Lion" or any other highly recommended tubes, so that might be even better!  

Listening to Deep Purple,  Led Zeppelin and Jimi Hendrix guitars have  also brought  some real nice "rediscovering" feelings!!!

Cheers! Abraços!


----------



## Pedro Janeiro

inmytaxi said:


> I am very happy with the Schitt Modi multibit + Vali 2. Plenty of power and incredibly detailed - goes great with the Grado 125 I have. And you can tube roll!



Thanks for the reply @DavidA, @inmytaxi and @tricolor 

Well in the future maybe i will buy another heaphone with balanced cables, but not right now. So what im really looking for, is the best sound possible for my Grado Gh2.
Following your opinions do you think bifrost mb + valhalla 2, or Lyr3 with multibit module will sound nice? or for that price range would be better go for other brand options?
thanks a lot

Pedro


----------



## tricolor

Salve @Pedro Janeiro! hey folks!


Yeah, this new Lyr 3 sounds promising.
Do you have a place to audition them?

I am a bit biased cause I really enjoy the looks of the tubes, especially with the socket savers helping them chill and glow cooler.

So I would balance and see if you want the looks along with the sound... or more of a practical device that handles it all... 

Abraços!  Cheers!


----------



## DavidA

Pedro Janeiro said:


> Thanks for the reply @DavidA, @inmytaxi and @tricolor
> 
> Well in the future maybe i will buy another heaphone with balanced cables, but not right now. So what im really looking for, is the best sound possible for my Grado Gh2.
> Following your opinions do you think bifrost mb + valhalla 2, or Lyr3 with multibit module will sound nice? or for that price range would be better go for other brand options?
> ...


You might also want to try different ear pads on your GH-2, I haven't heard the GH-2 yet but have heard the GH-1 and like it better with either Grado G-pads ($35-40) or generic G-pads ($4-6) since they are more comfortable to me, expand the sound stage slightly and with the generic G-pads a small boost to the bass.

I agree with @tricolor that the Lyr3 looks promising but since its so new yet there are no reviews and I like that they went with a single 6SN7 tube since they are quite common and good ones don't cost too much yet but if you like the looks of tubes then the old Lyr2 with socket savers might look better to some.

Other amps/DACs to consider are the MassDrop CTH and LCX, G-109, Teac HA-501, Elise, WA6, AudioGD R2R-11 & NFB-1, Airist Audio Heron 5, Bottlehead SEX (DIY build) and others that I can't think of right now.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Pedro Janeiro said:


> hi ruhenheiM
> 
> Isnt really necessary be amp/dac combo, i can buy separated units.
> For the last months i really read a lot about dacs and headphone amps, and day by day im getting more confused about what to choose,
> ...



i see. if that's the case, then the following question is the one david just mentioned, is grado going to be your only headphone? or are there going to be other headphone or few headphones in the future? because from what i understand you have $1000 to spend for dac and amp that's pretty good budget and there are several options. with grado you could save a ton of money in dac/amp component

about dac, i can't really say which one is better, they have their own advantages and disadvantages in design from what i've reading and just like david mentioned not everyone could notice the difference, beside it's not all about dac area alone, both also have analog stage, maybe pre amp, it could influence the sound. but one thing for sure dac is rapid development products, so my advice is spend the cheapest you could afford on your options, you don't wanna spend fortune on dac that probably going to be obsolete in the next 8 years

for the amp, class A probably a safe choice here


in that in mind
for convenience my choice would be chord mojo, you probably could easily find demo for this, it's good enough for grado, you could use it for desktop and portable rigs, affordable, and have a lot of headroom for other headphones, basically it's convenience and still in your budget

for the desktop only, in budget
you could choose audio gd r2r15 i think, it's dac/amp combo, for the price it's hard to beat

if you're not planning to get a really power hungry headphone, this amp should cover pretty much most of the headphones, my top choice would be

amp:
https://www.headamp.com/order/headamp-gilmore-lite-mk2-class-a-headphone-amplifier/
https://mjolnir-audio.com/product-selection/

dac(pick the cheapest you could afford):
http://www.soekris.dk
https://www.denafrips.com
also schiit audio


----------



## Pedro Janeiro

Hey @DavidA! 

Yeah i already tried the Gh2 with G cushion pads, and soon will order them, didnt noticed much diference in sound, but is much more comfortable.

@ruhenheiM about the headphones, maybe next year will add 1 or 2 more to my collection, im curious about Hifiman, Stax, Mr speakers and Fostex.
Also already tried some Audeze and liked them, just thinked they are a bit heavy.

So both of you can help me with a list of good Class A amps? cause if i go in that direction, right now the doubt will be between Asgard 2 + Modi/bifrost multibit or Audeze Deckard.

if i go tubes think will choose between Lyr or Valhalla + multibit

thans for the help!!

cheers!


----------



## inmytaxi (Mar 21, 2018)

The problem with the Lyr 3 is that you're limited to USB for digital sources, no optical or coax, which is not a great solution. And you're paying almost as much for the card as the Modi Multi costs.I think the extra $50 is worth the added inputs not to mention the flexibility. If you really feel like the Lyr3 buy one without the card and get the MM.

I've not heard the Chord Mojo but it's a decent solution from what I've read on it.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Mar 21, 2018)

Pedro Janeiro said:


> @ruhenheiM about the headphones, maybe next year will add 1 or 2 more to my collection, im curious about Hifiman, Stax, Mr speakers and Fostex.
> Also already tried some Audeze and liked them, just thinked they are a bit heavy.
> 
> So both of you can help me with a list of good Class A amps? cause if i go in that direction, right now the doubt will be between Asgard 2 + Modi/bifrost multibit or Audeze Deckard.
> ...



are you planning to go balance? or would just stay on single ended? if you're planning to go balance, maybe you want to spend as little as possible for current system. you could invest a little bit in dac though and pick some affordable SE amplifier

if that's the only options, i'm sorry i can't really help. i'm not really familiar with schiit products, although i read a lot of good thing about gungnir multibit




inmytaxi said:


> I've not heard the Chord Mojo but it's a decent solution from what I've read on it.



it's really easiest solution. for what it is, it's really good. but yeah don't expect nothing more


----------



## joseph69 (Mar 22, 2018)

Wow, this topic really is all over the place! 
Sounds like there are reservations for an upgrade sooner than later, so I would just go for a Little Dot 1+ which you can explore different sound by rolling tubes and op-amps, and get a Modi DAC for the GH2, or the Magni/Modi combo (which was mentioned). I'm saying this mainly because there was mention of Audeze, Stax and Hifiman. Go nice and simple with the GH2.


----------



## DavidA

@Pedro Janeiro, I like the suggestion by @joseph69 about the LittleDot 1+, its really cheap but can be upgraded when you fell like it with Op amps and tubes, it will also pair well with many headphones since its a hybrid (tube/SS).  I've borrowed one from a friend in the past and I felt that its a pretty good amp and might have gotten one if I didn't have the Lyr2 or Ember.

@inmytaxi, agree about not getting the built in DAC since its limited to USB only, which I don't really like due to driver issues that can crop up at times.

I'm not a fan of the Mojo since its a little over priced IMO and more so since I don't use portable gear much but I did like the Hugo/2 since it one of the few DAC/amps that paired with my HD800, T1gen1, HD700 and HE560.


----------



## RollinHard843

I have and love using my gh2, and i use it currently on a schiit lyr and a garage 1217 project polaris. I think the gh2 does great on both, but i tend to like the polaris best for grados. It does nice things for the low end and you can manage the treble if need be by adjusting a pair of jumpers.

I used to have a deckard and i actually liked the lyr a little better for audeze. 
The deckard was in general a terrible pairing for grados. Its just way too bright for them, which seems right if it was made for headphones that feature a gradual treble roll-off.

I dont think any of the schiit or garage1217 products would be disappointing with the gh2. Its a very versatile headphone.


----------



## Pedro Janeiro

RollinHard843 said:


> I have and love using my gh2, and i use it currently on a schiit lyr and a garage 1217 project polaris. I think the gh2 does great on both, but i tend to like the polaris best for grados. It does nice things for the low end and you can manage the treble if need be by adjusting a pair of jumpers.
> 
> I used to have a deckard and i actually liked the lyr a little better for audeze.
> The deckard was in general a terrible pairing for grados. Its just way too bright for them, which seems right if it was made for headphones that feature a gradual treble roll-off.
> ...



Hi @RollinHard843 thanks for your message, did you tryed the valhalla, asgard or jotunheim with the Gh2?
thanks

Pedro


----------



## RollinHard843

Pedro Janeiro said:


> Hi @RollinHard843 thanks for your message, did you tryed the valhalla, asgard or jotunheim with the Gh2?
> thanks
> 
> Pedro



I haven't heard those other amps, I'm afraid. I DID have a Vali 2 for almost 2 years and it was a very good match (plus I had a tube for it that I really enjoyed). Ultimately, I sold the Vali 2 just to see how upgrading to a Lyr would be. For what it's worth, between the 2 more budget friendly options I heard the GH2 with, I think the Project Polaris is the better amp. It stretches just a bit wider and deeper than the Vali 2 does (though that amp doesn't feel lacking on its own, this is just during side by side comparisons)


----------



## ruhenheiM

@ranfan 
are you going to jaben festival next weekend?


----------



## joseph69

Anybody here have 'Like To Get To Know You' by Spanky & Our Gang?
I have it imported from a Cd into my library, but I also found it on Tidal tonight and the L/R channels were switched on the Tidal file. 
If anyone has both files check it out. Very strange because now I don't know which way is correct? I like my file better, but probably because I'm use to hearing the song this way.


----------



## ranfan

ruhenheiM said:


> @ranfan
> are you going to jaben festival next weekend?


No, sorry. I'm now at CanJam SG.


----------



## knopi (Mar 24, 2018)

I had chance after long long time listen again quickly some Grados GS2000e, RS2e, SR60, GH2 (I had in past MS PRO, SR225, SR60 my first headphone). Mm and it was beautiful remembrance, I do not know all Grados sounds to me in many ways similar but it is so nice airy, windy, easy, pleasant. I think I will get some soon again. Thinking a lot about Alessandro MS1 with MS1000 mod (distancer plus big Grado pads) I like in past on MS PRO Ultiamte comfort and more spacious soundscape. I think MS1000 will be great across home with mobile etc..


----------



## Pedro Janeiro

Hi again Folks, 

Anybody here tryed the Quad pa-one headphone amp/dac?
After some research for Gh2 im thinking between that and the Schiit Valhalla 2 + Bifrost mb. 
what do you think about that?

thanks

Pedro


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Grado recommends the Schiit Lyr 2 (single ended) or Schiit Mjolner (balanced).  That might carry over to an edge for the Vahalla2.


----------



## BobG55

knopi said:


> I had chance after long long time listen again quickly some Grados GS2000e, RS2e, SR60, GH2 (I had in past MS PRO, SR225, SR60 my first headphone). Mm and it was beautiful remembrance, I do not know all Grados sounds to me in many ways similar but it is so nice airy, windy, easy, pleasant. I think I will get some soon again. Thinking a lot about Alessandro MS1 with MS1000 mod (distancer plus big Grado pads) I like in past on MS PRO Ultiamte comfort and more spacious soundscape. I think MS1000 will be great across home with mobile etc..



If you ever get a chance to try out the original PS1000, do so.  You won't regret it, I promise you.  BTW my wife and I were in Prague back in December 2013 around Christmas time.  What a beautiful city.  We both loved Prague very much.


----------



## joseph69

BobG55 said:


> If you ever get a chance to try out the original PS1000, do so. You won't regret it, I promise you.


+1
Couldn't agree more!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I’ve got a chance to get an used pair at $500... Too bad it would be blind-buying because it’s in another country (my friend will pick up and they know as much as Jon Snow about audio)


----------



## ruhenheiM

WilliamLeonhart said:


> I’ve got a chance to get an used pair at $500... Too bad it would be blind-buying because it’s in another country (my friend will pick up and they know as much as Jon Snow about audio)


ps1000?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ruhenheiM said:


> ps1000?


Yes. Somehow the quote didn’t register on my old post


----------



## joseph69

WilliamLeonhart said:


> I’ve got a chance to get an used pair at $500... Too bad it would be blind-buying because it’s in another country (my friend will pick up and they know as much as Jon Snow about audio)


So is your friend buying them, then sending them to you?


----------



## ruhenheiM

WilliamLeonhart said:


> Yes. Somehow the quote didn’t register on my old post


wow congrats! that's the lowest price i ever seen for used ps1000  that's definitely a steal, i hope nothing wrong with it


----------



## wormsdriver

Sounds like a killer deal if the drivers work properly!


----------



## BobG55 (Mar 26, 2018)

WilliamLeonhart said:


> I’ve got a chance to get an used pair at $500... Too bad it would be blind-buying because it’s in another country (my friend will pick up and they know as much as Jon Snow about audio)



But, even if your friend isn't an audiophile could he not ask to listen to them ?  If there's anything wrong with the headphones sound wised, e.g. one of the drivers is defective (as wormsdriver mentioned) , I'm sure your friend would be able to hear something obvious.  That's such a great price.  I've not heard a better sounding headphone since I've been in this hobby.  It's stil one of the best headphone ever made.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I just messaged the owner. There’s rattling on one side, but still after the replacement cost from Grado it would still be a fine deal, I guess. Now I only have to travel to the US...


----------



## ruhenheiM (Mar 27, 2018)

WilliamLeonhart said:


> I just messaged the owner. *There’s rattling on one side*, but still after the replacement cost from Grado it would still be a fine deal, I guess. Now I only have to travel to the US...



it might be solved with single magic blow 


btw just in case you really need to send it to grado for repair/replacement you might want to ask the seller for the original receipt if they still have it. i think grado would ask you to provide original receipt


----------



## DavidA

ruhenheiM said:


> it might be solved with single magic blow
> 
> 
> btw just in case you really need to send it to grado for repair/replacement you might want to ask the seller for the original receipt if they still have it. i think grado would ask you to provide original receipt


I don't think you need the receipt since they are out of warranty and its just a fixed price to repair.  IIRC it was $75 + shipping (Grado pays for return shipping) to them for replacement of a dead driver in a SR325 gold that I did last year and they even sent a new gimbal since one of the pins that hold the cups on cracked during the return shipping.  I don't know what the fixed price for the PS1000 is but I'd guess $100-150, a friend go a RS1i repaired (dead driver) and I think she paid $125 about 2 years ago.


----------



## ruhenheiM

DavidA said:


> I don't think you need the receipt since they are out of warranty and its just a fixed price to repair.  IIRC it was $75 + shipping (Grado pays for return shipping) to them for replacement of a dead driver in a SR325 gold that I did last year and they even sent a new gimbal since one of the pins that hold the cups on cracked during the return shipping.  I don't know what the fixed price for the PS1000 is but I'd guess $100-150, a friend go a RS1i repaired (dead driver) and I think she paid $125 about 2 years ago.


cool! i thought people need to provide the original receipt to get the flat rate fee, that's really good to know. thanks


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

It’s a flat rate I think. I did have one of my 325 rattle and no amount of blowing could save it, so it was $90 plus shipping to Grado.


----------



## DavidA

ruhenheiM said:


> cool! i thought people need to provide the original receipt to get the flat rate fee, that's really good to know. thanks


I forgot to add that this only applies to those that live in the US, other countries might have to go through a Grado service center in their country/region which might require a receipt/proof of purchase.


----------



## wormsdriver

My prized pink driver Rs1 had the Grattle for a long time. I did not want to get the drivers replaced for obvious reasons. I tried the blowing on the drivers and that never worked in my case. One day I came came across a post on here about the Grattle subject that suggested to give it a firm whack! I tried it and low and behold it worked! I couldn't believe it actually worked! Lol 
After living with the Grattle for months, that was the only thing that worked for me!
Btw, the only time I heard about someone replacing PS1k drivers I believe the cost was $400+ and that was years ago.


----------



## ruhenheiM

DavidA said:


> I forgot to add that this only applies to those that live in the US, other countries might have to go through a Grado service center in their country/region which might require a receipt/proof of purchase.


aaa crap...well i hope my grados have a long and healthy life 



wormsdriver said:


> My prized pink driver Rs1 had the Grattle for a long time. I did not want to get the drivers replaced for obvious reasons. I tried the blowing on the drivers and that never worked in my case. One day I came came across a post on here about the Grattle subject that suggested to give it a firm whack! I tried it and low and behold it worked! I couldn't believe it actually worked! Lol
> After living with the Grattle for months, that was the only thing that worked for me!
> Btw, the only time I heard about someone replacing PS1k drivers I believe the* cost was $400+ *and that was years ago.



speechless


----------



## wormsdriver

ruhenheiM said:


> aaa crap...well i hope my grados have a long and healthy life
> 
> 
> 
> speechless


I sent them an email just out of curiosity ,so let's see what they say about the cost


----------



## wormsdriver

Looks like my memory ain't as funky fresh as I thought it was
Grado got back to me and quoted me $200! THAT IS NOT A BAD PRICE AT ALL IMO!
Grado Labs kicks ass!


Looks like my ps1k will live on forever!


----------



## inmytaxi

wormsdriver said:


> Looks like my memory ain't as funky fresh as I thought it was
> Grado got back to me and quoted me $200! THAT IS NOT A BAD PRICE AT ALL IMO!
> Grado Labs kicks ass!
> 
> ...


Grado's customer service is, in my experience, absolutely first rate.


----------



## odessamarin (Mar 29, 2018)

BobG55 said:


> If you ever get a chance to try out the original PS1000, do so.  You won't regret it, I promise you.


+1
sound of PS1000 is really something special.

Actually its one thing i'd like to ask here regarding my recent adventure with PS1000 )
The story is, recently I got PS1000, liked them from the first try... really fantastic. Serial number was starting 36xx.
The small issue was overall used condition. So i started to look for some more offers, and get one more pair of PS1000 (from this forum.. thanks) good deal. SN 21xx suggest a bit older then mine but in really good condition. The idea was to keep those and sale previous one.. BUT
After A/B them the sound is differnt! My biggest problem at the moment I like them both and cant decide which to keep. )
Coming back to sound..
Here is the differance between two
1. 36xx (my first set) - it's really U shape, nice deep extended bass, some recessed middle, strong highs, excellent transparency and details.. i would say real Magic.
2. 21xx (second pair i get from here..) - i would describe as moved a bit right side U shape (more bright) more highs, shorter bass extend, but more textured and (meaty) detailed. More middles, similar transparency and details.
As i said they are the same PS1000 with different sound. Its makes me thinking how somebody can listen to PS1000, have an opinion, but other pair of PS1000 can sound just different. Really different.
What is it? One is used more.. so opened up.. drivers lot, PS1000i ..Amy ideas?


----------



## joseph69

odessamarin said:


> What is it? One is used more.. so opened up.. drivers lot, PS1000i ..Amy ideas?


Could be one has more burn-in time than the other, but I've owned several different pairs of the PS1K and they all sounded slightly different, but enough to notice.


----------



## BobG55

odessamarin said:


> +1
> sound of PS1000 is really something special.
> 
> Actually its one thing i'd like to ask here regarding my recent adventure with PS1000 )
> ...



Sorry odessamarin, I wish I had some kind of explanation or answer to your post.  The pair I presently own is my second one & I personally don't remember my initial pair sounding different or vice versa.  It wasn't that long ago either that I sold my first pair so, I could be wrong but, again, from what I can remember about the first pair's sound I'm pretty sure I would have known if there was a noticeable difference between both.  There is one question that came to mind : did you listen to both PS1000 with the same source & amplifier ?


----------



## odessamarin

BobG55 said:


> There is one question that came to mind : did you listen to both PS1000 with the same source & amplifier ?


Yes, sure. Same source Chord Hugo, same amp Bryston, same songs... just plug and unplug one by one.. the difference is really there. I wouldn't start this post here if it just some subjective feeling or small variations. Considering they are the same.. i also went blind.. even so was able to distinguish them very well. Mainly more wide extend bass in one, and more mids less bass in the other.


----------



## wormsdriver (Mar 29, 2018)

Like @joseph69 mention, this is not the first time I've heard of variation of sound in the ps1k. Choose wisely!

Edit: Have you tried switching pads? I dont think they'll magically sound the same all of a sudden, but who knows? Maybe it'll make your decision easier depending on the outcome.


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Mar 30, 2018)

Could also be pads of either pair are in different condition...one new and firm and the other soft and squashy.  Try switching them!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

(Whoops... wormsdriver beat me to my brilliant answer...I think he copied my post! )


----------



## odessamarin

Yes agree, pads, also headband clamp force may be involved..
I can say that pads on both are similar in good shape and condition. But as suggested will try switch them and see.
As for clamp i did both similar shape in a way i like it, so should be not that big variability there.


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> Could also be pads of either pair are indifferent condition...one new and firm and the other soft and *squashy*.  Try switching them!



the correct technical term is "squishy"


----------



## joseph69

odessamarin said:


> Yes agree, pads, also headband clamp force may be involved..
> I can say that pads on both are similar in good shape and condition. But as suggested will try switch them and see.
> As for clamp i did both similar shape in a way i like it, so should be not that big variability there.


Again, there are where different variations of the several PS1K models that I owned. You've already mentioned you clearly hear the diferrences between the 2 you own. This is just the way it is. Remember, Grado tunes their headphones by ear so...


----------



## gingygrant

But what makes grado headphones so good? (never heard a pair only the bold reviews most of them get)


----------



## DavidA

gingygrant said:


> But what makes grado headphones so good? (never heard a pair only the bold reviews most of them get)


They have a unique sound from almost every other headphone brand is what makes them so good IMO.


----------



## Shane D

I would strongly second that. They are not a neutral headphone. I do not care for LCD or HD6XX as I find that they add nothing to the music. A lot of people prefer 'phones that are completely natural and accurate. 
I am not one of those.

Different strokes...

Shane D


----------



## HungryPanda

Unique and toe tapping that is the Grado magic


----------



## jaywillin

HungryPanda said:


> Unique and toe tapping that is the Grado magic



i agree totally !


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> i agree totally !



Yep, no doubt...foot tappin' cans for sure!


----------



## odessamarin (Apr 3, 2018)

gingygrant said:


> But what makes grado headphones so good?


I can't say what exactly, but only grado makes me feels and look to them after listening as on the musical instrument not headphones.
No other cans I had (LCD3, HD800s, HD650, 600.. AKG..) gave me this feeling and impression.
And yes. the word magic is the one i used as well. Again, how could we explain magic )


----------



## joseph69




----------



## HungryPanda




----------



## ruhenheiM

this chant just stuck in my head, can't wait to hear this being sing tonight. i have to respect the origin of this chant, this is the original


----------



## Astral Abyss

Got a bit of good news this morning.  Looks like the LA&OC 25th Anniversary special edition builds are just about ready, as I got my order confirmation email from Grado.  

Hopefully they'll be shipping soon and I'll have some pics and impressions to share.


----------



## clundbe (Apr 5, 2018)

Hope I will get that confirmation too. But since I live in Norway, maybe they wont ship it. Crossing fingers.....


----------



## gregorya

Astral Abyss said:


> Got a bit of good news this morning.  Looks like the LA&OC 25th Anniversary special edition builds are just about ready, as I got my order confirmation email from Grado.
> 
> Hopefully they'll be shipping soon and I'll have some pics and impressions to share.



Congratulations... now you can start counting the days... just like Christmas. I look forward to seeing your pictures and reading your review.!


----------



## joseph69

If you purchased it, I'm sure they knew your shipping address, so they have to ship it to you, no?


----------



## clundbe

joseph69 said:


> If you purchased it, I'm sure they knew your shipping address, so they have to ship it to you, no?


There wasnt any "buy it button". Gave the creditcard number and the adress to Bob Levi and he gave the info to Grado.


----------



## joseph69

clundbe said:


> There wasnt any "buy it button". Gave the creditcard number and the adress to Bob Levi and he gave the info to Grado.


I didn't know/think they were bring shipped from Grado.


----------



## clundbe

joseph69 said:


> I didn't know/think they were bring shipped from Grado.


Just got a mail from them and since my creditcard isnt american, they can not use it. I hope they fix this with PayPal. Should be possible since its 2018☺️


----------



## joseph69

clundbe said:


> Just got a mail from them and since my creditcard isnt american, they can not use it. I hope they fix this with PayPal. Should be possible since its 2018☺️


Should be. 
Hope it works out for you.


----------



## clundbe (Apr 6, 2018)

joseph69 said:


> Should be.
> Hope it works out for you.


Paid ☺️. Thanks to Grado for fixing this issue.


----------



## jaywillin

just had to share ! WSP with jimmy cliff


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> just had to share ! WSP with jimmy cliff





Oh man, yes indeed...awesome.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Sold this to my friend and just met her again. Isn't she a beau?


----------



## Mellowship

My Grado setup:
- SR60e with third party (PRC) hard foam bagels. 
- FiiO x3II and DK1.
- DIY RA1 clone with virtual ground for 2x9v batteries and 24v DC. 




In the DIY paper towel stand there's a couple of third party bowl cups. 

The cable is a braided cat5e.


----------



## ruhenheiM

looks great! how much the total cost for your diy ra1 if you don't mind me asking.it's really nicely built


btw grado did another collaboration with whiskey maker a-g-a-i-n...maybe this is a sign we need to start drink whiskey while listening with grado


----------



## Mellowship

ruhenheiM said:


> looks great! how much the total cost for your diy ra1 if you don't mind me asking.it's really nicely built
> 
> btw grado did another collaboration with whiskey maker a-g-a-i-n...maybe this is a sign we need to start drink whiskey while listening with grado



Hey, thanks. Total price is hard to calculate, as many materials are involved. I'd say around 95+ Euros. The main board was around 38, the splitter/virtual ground, 8. The 2 batteries were 15 (they're lythium usb rechargeable batts). The 24v DC adapter was 14. The big red caps were 5. Plus sockets and switches and aluminium knob, and foil tape for EMI/RFI, and internal wiring and rectractile tubing... and other small things... For less than 100 Euros that's no way to make it. But it was a lot of fun! And it works really nice. Very silent!

As for the new special edition (the photo you nposted), it looks like whisky, but the word "reserva", which could be in Portuguese and Spanish, said otherwise. It's in fact an aged rum from the Dominican Republic! 

Grado wants us to get drunk! It's all part of the experience!


----------



## ruhenheiM

Mellowship said:


> Hey, thanks. Total price is hard to calculate, as many materials are involved. I'd say around 95+ Euros. The main board was around 38, the splitter/virtual ground, 8. The 2 batteries were 15 (they're lythium usb rechargeable batts). The 24v DC adapter was 14. The big red caps were 5. Plus sockets and switches and aluminium knob, and foil tape for EMI/RFI, and internal wiring and rectractile tubing... and other small things... For less than 100 Euros that's no way to make it. But it was a lot of fun! And it works really nice. Very silent!
> 
> As for the new special edition (the photo you nposted), it looks like whisky, but the word "reserva", which could be in Portuguese and Spanish, said otherwise. It's in fact an aged rum from the Dominican Republic!
> 
> Grado wants us to get drunk! It's all part of the experience!



ahhh yes that's what my initial thought, there is no way this is less than 100 usd hahaha. how about the casing? i bet that case cost a lot. again nicely built

maybe you're right, it might be rum, honestly i'm not an expert in alcohol department. i was assuming it was whiskey since grado has been collaborated with many of whiskey makers but yeah maybe a bit alcohol with grado will get us to the promise land


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Building upon the Grado tradition started by Elijah Wood and Zach Cowie, which used wood from barrels of Bushmill's Irish Whisky to make the ear cups of the limited-edition Grado Bushmills...

Ruthieandjohn introduce the Grado Old Milwaukee Light Headphones Limited Edition... ear cups carefully crafted from the broken bottle bottoms that once held Old Milwaukee Beer (but that were emptied into the mouths of the craftsmen!)

These fine glass-cupped headphones, the first truly closed headphones from Grado, remain infused with the increasingly-stinky dirty glass permanently infused with the stench of ageing Old Milwaukee, reminding listeners of the dangers of drinking old beer.

No high-falutin' hoity-toity craft beer here, this is the original beer as enjoyed by the ubiquitous Joe Sixpack.

"Old Milwaukee Light Grado headphones... the lowest common denominator in headphone design!"

Available for 99 cents each... act now and we'll include a second pair for free - just pay separate postage and handling!


----------



## ruhenheiM

ruthieandjohn said:


> Building upon the Grado tradition started by Elijah Wood and Zach Cowie, which used wood from barrels of Bushmill's Irish Whisky to make the ear cups of the limited-edition Grado Bushmills...
> 
> Ruthieandjohn introduce the Grado Old Milwaukee Light Headphones Limited Edition... ear cups carefully crafted from the broken bottle bottoms that once held Old Milwaukee Beer (but that were emptied into the mouths of the craftsmen!)
> 
> ...



i always demand pictures first and then consultation with my life guru before i part way with my money but this is sound like once in life time deal! please provide the billing info, i'm calling my accountant now!


----------



## clundbe

ruhenheiM said:


> looks great! how much the total cost for your diy ra1 if you don't mind me asking.it's really nicely built
> 
> 
> btw grado did another collaboration with whiskey maker a-g-a-i-n...maybe this is a sign we need to start drink whiskey while listening with grado


Will these be availble for regular people? In there shop? Guess not


----------



## ruhenheiM

clundbe said:


> Will these be availble for regular people? In there shop? Guess not


yeah i don't think so


----------



## bpcans (Apr 8, 2018)

I’m still using the same gear that you kind Head-Fi members turned me onto years ago.


----------



## whirlwind

bpcans said:


> I’m still using the same gear that you kind Head-Fi members turned me onto years ago.



Very nice.

Long time no see....glad you are back.


----------



## ruhenheiM

bpcans said:


> I’m still using the same gear that you kind Head-Fi members turned me onto years ago.


what's the headphone at the back?


----------



## bpcans

whirlwind said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Long time no see....glad you are back.


Well thank you sir. It’s been a minute hasn’t it?


----------



## bpcans

ruhenheiM said:


> what's the headphone at the back?


Haha! That’s a broken piece of junk my daughter was playing with.


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> I’m still using the same gear that you kind Head-Fi members turned me onto years ago.




i remember my wa3, i miss having a woo amp, they just ooze quality !!


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> i remember my wa3, i miss having a woo amp, they just ooze quality !!


I think a lot of this semi high-end audiophile stuff needs many hundreds of hours use to really appreciate how good it can sound. Amp, tubes, and headphone burnin are a real thing. But one must consider the synchronicity of using the same components consistently over time. I love my Woo WA6! Not too big, and not too small. Of course I wanted a bigger amp and $2000+ headphones, but having a little girl changed my priorities just a bit.


----------



## Nickelodeon

Astral Abyss said:


> Got a bit of good news this morning.  Looks like the LA&OC 25th Anniversary special edition builds are just about ready, as I got my order confirmation email from Grado.
> 
> Hopefully they'll be shipping soon and I'll have some pics and impressions to share.



Hi *Astral Abyss*,

Although I never received an email confirmation of shipment from Grado Labs, I just checked the account that I have with UPS, and noticed that Grado Labs has just (as of this morning) shipped out the LA&OC 25th Anniversary headphones, and that they are on their way to my address, with an expected delivery of this coming Friday! You might want to go to the UPS tracking website as well, to confirm the day of actual delivery to your location. And just to note, a delivery signature will be required upon receiving.

<< Doing My Happy Dance!! >>


----------



## jaywillin

Hey guys, FYI , letting my 125e's go
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-sr125e.876836/


----------



## Nickelodeon

clundbe said:


> Hope I will get that confirmation too. But since I live in Norway, maybe they wont ship it. Crossing fingers.....





clundbe said:


> Just got a mail from them and since my creditcard isnt american, they can not use it. I hope they fix this with PayPal. Should be possible since its 2018☺️





clundbe said:


> Paid ☺️. Thanks to Grado for fixing this issue.



Hi *clundbe*,

As I noted in my response to *Astral Abyss*, Grado Labs has just started shipment of the LA&OC 25th Anniversary headphones, via UPS, to US customers. However, I'm not sure what carrier Grado Labs uses for shipping to international clients, so you might want to drop them a line to find out, that way you can track your headphone's  progress on their way to Oslo, Norway!


----------



## Astral Abyss

Nickelodeon said:


> Hi *Astral Abyss*,
> 
> Although I never received an email confirmation of shipment from Grado Labs, I just checked the account that I have with UPS, and noticed that Grado Labs has just (as of this morning) shipped out the LA&OC 25th Anniversary headphones, and that they are on their way to my address, with an expected delivery of this coming Friday! You might want to go to the UPS tracking website as well, to confirm the day of actual delivery to your location. And just to note, a delivery signature will be required upon receiving.
> 
> << Doing My Happy Dance!! >>



You're right.  I checked this morning and it wasn't listed yet, but it's there now.  Expected delivery is Friday as well.  Nice!


----------



## clundbe

Nickelodeon said:


> Hi *clundbe*,
> 
> As I noted in my response to *Astral Abyss*, Grado Labs has just started shipment of the LA&OC 25th Anniversary headphones, via UPS, to US customers. However, I'm not sure what carrier Grado Labs uses for shipping to international clients, so you might want to drop them a line to find out, that way you can track your headphone's  progress on their way to Oslo, Norway!


Hi. They are on there way


----------



## tricolor

One of the best feelings... tracking down and counting down the days for the parcel to arrive! feels like Xmas, hehe
happy listening!
cheers!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Mellowship said:


> My Grado setup:
> - SR60e with third party (PRC) hard foam bagels.
> - FiiO x3II and DK1.
> - DIY RA1 clone with virtual ground for 2x9v batteries and 24v DC.
> ...


Wow how do you like the sound? Normally I’d say the G-cushs would ruin the sound without an added “distancer”, but this might be different


----------



## Mellowship

WilliamLeonhart said:


> Wow how do you like the sound? Normally I’d say the G-cushs would ruin the sound without an added “distancer”, but this might be different


Well, when I started wearing the bagel cups, I noticed the midrange going south and consequently the soundstage getting different. But the comfort tradeoff was advantageous. And now I don't really notice such a difference in sound. I'd say the bass gets different too, in quantity but also in quality, with more extension but less focus.


----------



## Nick 214

Mellowship said:


> Well, when I started wearing the bagel cups, I noticed the midrange going south and consequently the soundstage getting different. But the comfort tradeoff was advantageous. And now I don't really notice such a difference in sound. I'd say the bass gets different too, in quantity but also in quality, with more extension but less focus.



By "quantity" do you mean that the bass is more expansive, or feels more intense?


----------



## Mellowship

Nick 214 said:


> By "quantity" do you mean that the bass is more expansive, or feels more intense?


I mean it extends for at least half an octave down. The lowest notes become slightly more defined.


----------



## Nick 214

That's quite the change!


----------



## Snowpuppy77 (Apr 13, 2018)

I have a pair of Vintage button Grado RS1s that I have had for about 15 years.  While my primary headphones are the Senn HD800S I still like to listen to my Grado RS1s on occasion.  Especially with small ensemble acoustic music.  Love the excellent tone and insight.  While the RS1s have served me well I would say that the things I do not like about them are a spike in the upper midrange or treble, soundstage height, and getting congested on orchestra.  Since my Grado RS1s are a couple of generations old I was wondering if getting an e series Grado would be an upgrade.  Which new Grado would you all recommend as an upgrade for the vintage RS1?  Would not spend more than what the GS2000e costs.


I have read that people do not like the new RS1es but do like the RS2e.  Would the new RS2e be an upgrade over the vintage button RS1?  Or even the SR325?  Would mainly use for instrumental classical and other primarily acoustic music with vocals.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Snowpuppy77 said:


> I have a pair of Vintage button Grado RS1s that I have had for about 15 years.  While my primary headphones are the Senn HD800S I still like to listen to my Grado RS1s on occasion.  Especially with small ensemble acoustic music.  Love the excellent tone and insight.  While the RS1s have served me well I would say that the things I do not like about them are a spike in the upper midrange or treble, soundstage height, and getting congested on orchestra.  Since my Grado RS1s are a couple of generations old I was wondering if getting an e series Grado would be an upgrade.  Which new Grado would you all recommend as an upgrade for the vintage RS1?  Would not spend more than what the GS2000e costs.
> 
> 
> I have read that people do not like the new RS1es but do like the RS2e.  Would the new RS2e be an upgrade over the vintage button RS1?  Or even the SR325?  Would mainly use for instrumental classical and other primarily acoustic music with vocals.



hard to say, your hd800s probably serve you well for classical, if you want more expansive soundstage, gs1000 probably could provide that but the sound will be different from rs1, you might not going to like their tuning, the other solution would be pad swapping but g-pad on rs1 not really a good idea. or maybe gh1, gh1 sound pretty nice although i haven't try it with g-pad, so i'm not sure if it will give you proper larger soundstage or not


----------



## wormsdriver

I was also thinking about the Gh-1. 


Snowpuppy77 said:


> I have a pair of Vintage button Grado RS1s that I have had for about 15 years.  While my primary headphones are the Senn HD800S I still like to listen to my Grado RS1s on occasion.  Especially with small ensemble acoustic music.  Love the excellent tone and insight.  While the RS1s have served me well I would say that the things I do not like about them are a spike in the upper midrange or treble, soundstage height, and getting congested on orchestra.  Since my Grado RS1s are a couple of generations old I was wondering if getting an e series Grado would be an upgrade.  Which new Grado would you all recommend as an upgrade for the vintage RS1?  Would not spend more than what the GS2000e costs.
> 
> 
> I have read that people do not like the new RS1es but do like the RS2e.  Would the new RS2e be an upgrade over the vintage button RS1?  Or even the SR325?  Would mainly use for instrumental classical and other primarily acoustic music with vocals.


I wouldn't say any are really an upgrade to the classic Rs1. Not for my personal liking anyway. I suspect the Rs2e would be more transparent than the Rs1, and maybe lack a little meat on the bone so to speak vs the rs1. Pure speculation on my part, I haven't heard the rs2e.

The Gh1 might be what you are looking for, as far as the soundstage might be a bit more 3D vs Rs1 and the treble a bit more laid back. Not necessarily an upgrade to the vintage Rs1 but might be a bit more of what you're looking for in a Grado. If there's any way for you to audition any e gen Grados first, I'd recommend you do that first.


----------



## Snowpuppy77

ruhenheiM said:


> hard to say, your hd800s probably serve you well for classical, if you want more expansive soundstage, gs1000 probably could provide that but the sound will be different from rs1, you might not going to like their tuning, the other solution would be pad swapping but g-pad on rs1 not really a good idea. or maybe gh1, gh1 sound pretty nice although i haven't try it with g-pad, so i'm not sure if it will give you proper larger soundstage or not



Appreciate the feedback.  The GH1 is a good idea for a complement to the RS1 vintage.  I think there is a local dealer who has a pair and I will check them out.  When it comes to soundstage I like the intimate soundstage of the Grado RS1.  The more intimate soundstage is actually complementary to the HD800S.  Just a little taller soundstage to the RS1 would be just right.  And but he way while the HD800S is very good for classical especially orchestra I find them excellent for progressive rock.  I listen to lots of progressive rock.  It is with small ensemble classical and classical guitar that I sometimes prefer my Grado RS1 over the HD800S.  Also I like to have more than one pair of headphones as a change of pace.  Will always want some Grados in my rotation as they just do some things that no other headphone I have heard can do.  And I have loved them ever since I got a pair of SR60s back in the 90s.  I also have a pair of vintage 225s.


----------



## Snowpuppy77

wormsdriver said:


> I was also thinking about the Gh-1.
> 
> I wouldn't say any are really an upgrade to the classic Rs1. Not for my personal liking anyway. I suspect the Rs2e would be more transparent than the Rs1, and maybe lack a little meat on the bone so to speak vs the rs1. Pure speculation on my part, I haven't heard the rs2e.
> 
> The Gh1 might be what you are looking for, as far as the soundstage might be a bit more 3D vs Rs1 and the treble a bit more laid back. Not necessarily an upgrade to the vintage Rs1 but might be a bit more of what you're looking for in a Grado. If there's any way for you to audition any e gen Grados first, I'd recommend you do that first.



Thank you for the feedback.  I was wondering about the RS2e.  If the RS2e are more transparent due to generational refinement then they may be just what I am after.  When I have the funds I will listen to the GH1s locally and perhaps purchase a pair of RS2e from Amazon and compare.  I am thinking that between those two I will find a nice companion to the vintage RS1s.


----------



## Krutsch

bpcans said:


> I’m still using the same gear that you kind Head-Fi members turned me onto years ago.



Welcome back! It's been a while since the meets in Minneapolis!


----------



## cathee

A little change of pace this afternoon...


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

cathee said:


> A little change of pace this afternoon...


Omg. The Grado every Grado fan dreams of


----------



## joseph69

Snowpuppy77 said:


> Appreciate the feedback. The GH1 is a good idea for a complement to the RS1 vintage. I think there is a local dealer who has a pair and I will check them out. When it comes to soundstage I like the intimate soundstage of the Grado RS1.


I'm surprised thee are any GH1 models available, I though they've been sold out for a long tome now.


----------



## Snowpuppy77

joseph69 said:


> I'm surprised thee are any GH1 models available, I though they've been sold out for a long tome now.



A few months ago a local dealer had a couple.  They may not have them anymore but if they do I will consider getting one.


----------



## clundbe

Just bought these. Headband and ear pads. Any experience with those? 
Christian.


----------



## mks100

Looking for some advice from the Community.  I recently purchased the Lyr 3 w/ Multibit DAC (previously owned the Jotunheim w/ Balanced DAC) and it has taken my 325e w/ G Cushions to another level.  I own the original Wood NightHawks and HD650 as well.  While I notice a slight improvement with these Cans, the Lyr 3 truly takes my Grados to another level.  I am considering the RS2e and the GH2.  Unfortunately, it doesn't appear that @ruthieandjohn has added the GH2 to his chart (which I greatly appreciate as a baseline for comparison).  Just curious if the additonal $150 is worth it for the GH2?  Prior to the Lyr 3, I auditioned the RS2e and did not think it was a significant upgrade over the 325e with my prior Vali 2/Modi 2 setup and various DragonFly iterations.  I think I may appreciate an upgrade based on the potential of the Lyr 3.  I have been a Grado fan since my first pair of original 125s.  Any opinions would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## wormsdriver

I haven't heard either the Rs2e or Gh2, but from what I gather I suspect they're about as opposite as you can get within the Grado sound. Just a matter of personal preference I'd say.

In my opinion you should also consider throwing the Gh1 and the Ps1k into the mix, they're all definitely wonderful headphones for sure!

Btw , I was considering buying the Jot +Mb dac, but now you have certainly peaked my interest in the Lyr 3 + mb dac


----------



## mks100

wormsdriver said:


> I haven't heard either the Rs2e or Gh2, but from what I gather I suspect they're about as opposite as you can get within the Grado sound. Just a matter of personal preference I'd say.
> 
> In my opinion you should also consider throwing the Gh1 and the Ps1k into the mix, they're all definitely wonderful headphones for sure!
> 
> Btw , I was considering buying the Jot +Mb dac, but now you have certainly peaked my interest in the Lyr 3 + mb dac



Thank you for the reply.  The GH1 is no longer available and the PS1000e is simply too expensive.  I could purchase the RS2e and the GH2 for the price of a PS1000 series Can.  The Jotunheim is an amazing product and I defintely recommend it.  Their Multibit DACs are simply the best I have heard and make me forget about getting back into Vinyl.  I upgraded/sidegraded to the Lyr 3 and gave up Balanced for Tubes.  For the NightHawk and HD650, I felt it was a wash (understanding my DAC was the original Balanced DAC in the Jotunheim and not the Multibit).  If Grado is your prefered sound signature then I would recommend paying the additional $100 for the Lyr 3.  As I understand it, Grado would often recommend the Lyr 2 and I believe the general concensus is that the Lyr 3 is much better.  The synergy is amazing.


----------



## wormsdriver (Apr 15, 2018)

Ha, sorry, I meant an original Ps1k which can be bought on the used market for anywhere from $700 and up. Used Gh1 go for $475 and up, but that's only if you don't mind buying used. 

Nothing a new pair of cushions can't fix I say


----------



## Pedro Janeiro (Apr 15, 2018)

where are you from?
i recently bought the Gh2 and saw that still exist Gh1 available in some websites.

https://www.audiosanctuary.co.uk/grado-gh1-headphones.html

https://addictedtoaudio.com.au/products/grado-heritage-series-gh1-limited-edition-headphones


----------



## joseph69

Pedro Janeiro said:


> where are you from?
> i recently bought the Gh2 and saw that still exist Gh1 available in some websites.
> 
> https://www.audiosanctuary.co.uk/grado-gh1-headphones.html
> ...


Interesting.


----------



## mks100

Pedro Janeiro said:


> where are you from?
> i recently bought the Gh2 and saw that still exist Gh1 available in some websites.
> 
> https://www.audiosanctuary.co.uk/grado-gh1-headphones.html
> ...


West Virginia USA.  It’s sold out on the 4ourears Grado site.  Appreciate it though.


----------



## joseph69

mks100 said:


> West Virginia USA.  It’s sold out on the 4ourears Grado site.  Appreciate it though.


I can't believe it, but if you really want the GH1 BNIB/NOS it seems Woo Audio still has them. Here is the link.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

mks100 said:


> Looking for some advice from the Community.  I recently purchased the Lyr 3 w/ Multibit DAC (previously owned the Jotunheim w/ Balanced DAC) and it has taken my 325e w/ G Cushions to another level.  I own the original Wood NightHawks and HD650 as well.  While I notice a slight improvement with these Cans, the Lyr 3 truly takes my Grados to another level.  I am considering the RS2e and the GH2.  Unfortunately, it doesn't appear that @ruthieandjohn has added the GH2 to his chart (which I greatly appreciate as a baseline for comparison).  Just curious if the additonal $150 is worth it for the GH2?  Prior to the Lyr 3, I auditioned the RS2e and did not think it was a significant upgrade over the 325e with my prior Vali 2/Modi 2 setup and various DragonFly iterations.  I think I may appreciate an upgrade based on the potential of the Lyr 3.  I have been a Grado fan since my first pair of original 125s.  Any opinions would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you in advance.


Hey, I’m originally from West Virginia, too!

No, I have never tried the GH2, so they never made it into my charts.  I love the RS2e, and I would imagine e the GH2 , as the bassist of the Grados from what I read, would complement the RS2e very well.


----------



## dannyvstheworld

Pedro Janeiro said:


> where are you from?
> i recently bought the Gh2 and saw that still exist Gh1 available in some websites.
> 
> https://www.audiosanctuary.co.uk/grado-gh1-headphones.html
> ...


OMG never knew there were still brand new GH1 exist.. even GH2 has sold out here in China several months ago.

I’m really tempted to buy one.. unless someone confirms it that GH1 is basically an EQed PS500e, as claimed by the Headfonics review of GH1. As far as I love my PS500e I don’t want to spend another $650 (plus 15% tariff) on a second pair.


----------



## joseph69

dannyvstheworld said:


> OMG never knew there were still brand new GH1 exist.. even GH2 has sold out here in China several months ago.


GH2 are available all over the U.S.
The GH1 is an excellent headphone with either the stock L cushions (which they come with) or the Grado G cushions!


----------



## DavidA

mks100 said:


> Thank you for the reply.  The GH1 is no longer available and the PS1000e is simply too expensive.  I could purchase the RS2e and the GH2 for the price of a PS1000 series Can.  The Jotunheim is an amazing product and I defintely recommend it.  Their Multibit DACs are simply the best I have heard and make me forget about getting back into Vinyl.  I upgraded/sidegraded to the Lyr 3 and gave up Balanced for Tubes.  For the NightHawk and HD650, I felt it was a wash (understanding my DAC was the original Balanced DAC in the Jotunheim and not the Multibit).  If Grado is your prefered sound signature then I would recommend paying the additional $100 for the Lyr 3.  As I understand it, Grado would often recommend the Lyr 2 and I believe the general concensus is that the Lyr 3 is much better.  The synergy is amazing.


I have a Lyr2 and its a decent pairing with my RS2e and SR225e but to me they sound better on my Ember or the headphone output of my UD-301, a bit smoother in the highs and bass is a touch deeper to me.


----------



## Pedro Janeiro

dannyvstheworld said:


> OMG never knew there were still brand new GH1 exist.. even GH2 has sold out here in China several months ago.
> 
> I’m really tempted to buy one.. unless someone confirms it that GH1 is basically an EQed PS500e, as claimed by the Headfonics review of GH1. As far as I love my PS500e I don’t want to spend another $650 (plus 15% tariff) on a second pair.



I bought here my Grado Gh2, they still have some in sale!


----------



## dannyvstheworld

joseph69 said:


> GH2 are available all over the U.S.
> The GH1 is an excellent headphone with either the stock L cushions (which they come with) or the Grado G cushions!


Yes I have seen in a lot of reviews saying GH1 is really good with G Cush. And they’re THE most beautiful Grado I’ve ever seen..

The distributor here says they only have 108 pairs of GH1 for retail in China, probably similar number for GH2; No wonder they sold out so fast..


----------



## dannyvstheworld

Pedro Janeiro said:


> I bought here my Grado Gh2, they still have some in sale!


Ha ha I have it too! Bought it the first day it went on sale here, went early in the morning, thought they’ll be people queueing up..

Not really. Just me. The salesman told me that I’m literally the first customer in China to get his hands on a pair of GH2. I wish there were some serial number on it.

And it retails for more than $800 here. Yes, that’s the price you pay for being a Grado fan outside of America..


----------



## DavidA

@dannyvstheworld , that is a high price to pay for the GH-1/2 but they will probably never drop in price so if you do decide to sell them you probably wouldn't take a lost.


----------



## dannyvstheworld

DavidA said:


> @dannyvstheworld , that is a high price to pay for the GH-1/2 but they will probably never drop in price so if you do decide to sell them you probably wouldn't take a lost.


..with the only problem being that I'm really happy with my GH2 that I may never sell them 

Though it took me a while to get used to their warm sound signature, but once I did, I find it hard to go back to my other Grados without feeling they're a bit bass light.

People keep talking about a "super HD 650".. for me GH2 is like a super HD 650.


----------



## ruhenheiM

dannyvstheworld said:


> Ha ha I have it too! Bought it the first day it went on sale here, went early in the morning, thought they’ll be people queueing up..
> 
> Not really. Just me. The salesman told me that I’m literally the first customer in China to get his hands on a pair of GH2. I wish there were some serial number on it.
> 
> And it retails for more than $800 here. Yes, that’s the price you pay for being a Grado fan outside of America..



that's really hefty price to pay for gh2, scott pilgrim  
i think a used pair of ps1000 would be cheaper than that

btw lately i've been listening to these 2 albums, both surprisingly fun










and start counting days for this one


----------



## funkymartyn

These GH 2  also same price on Amazon. UK .... £499


----------



## DavidA

dannyvstheworld said:


> ..with the only problem being that I'm really happy with my GH2 that I may never sell them
> 
> Though it took me a while to get used to their warm sound signature, but once I did, I find it hard to go back to my other Grados without feeling they're a bit bass light.
> 
> People keep talking about a "super HD 650".. for me GH2 is like a super HD 650.


my version of a "super HD650" is the Ypsilon S2 (a Grado clone) and it sounds good even with a phone, low power DAP, or headphone jack of computer


----------



## dannyvstheworld

ruhenheiM said:


> that's really hefty price to pay for gh2, scott pilgrim
> i think a used pair of ps1000 would be cheaper than that
> 
> btw lately i've been listening to these 2 albums, both surprisingly fun
> ...


Yeah I took the name from it..  Really liked the movie when I was young.. For someone playing video games all the time it feels more real than real life..

And the soundtrack is really cool, though I remember nothing but lots of Beck..

(And I just found out that the original score was written by.. Nigel Godrich! Really surprised, never knew he could.. compose.. )


----------



## dannyvstheworld

DavidA said:


> my version of a "super HD650" is the Ypsilon S2 (a Grado clone) and it sounds good even with a phone, low power DAP, or headphone jack of computer


I didn't know what it was so I googled it (actually bing-ed it since we can't use google.. )

This is really cool. So you just go buy a driver, a cup, and a cable, and put them to a Grado headband? Is that all? No need to fine tune the sound? How do you feel about their sound, compared with some well known headphones? Do they retain the Grado sound signature?

(Did I just raised too many questions? )


----------



## DavidA

dannyvstheworld said:


> I didn't know what it was so I googled it (actually bing-ed it since we can't use google.. )
> 
> This is really cool. So you just go buy a driver, a cup, and a cable, and put them to a Grado headband? Is that all? No need to fine tune the sound? How do you feel about their sound, compared with some well known headphones? Do they retain the Grado sound signature?
> 
> (Did I just raised too many questions? )


Since its getting a little of topic I'll send u a PM later today when I get home since its hard to navigate thread with phone.   U can also check out Ypsilon and Nhoord threads


----------



## ruhenheiM

can't wait for the weekend!


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> can't wait for the weekend!


Great band!


----------



## gazzington

Been listening to my turbulent x woodies today. They sound awesome


----------



## DavidA

gazzington said:


> Been listening to my turbulent x woodies today. They sound awesome


got any pictures of your build?


----------



## gazzington

How do you put pictures on head fi? To be fair they were built by Przem from Poland on Etsy. They look and sound amazing


----------



## DavidA

gazzington said:


> How do you put pictures on head fi? To be fair they were built by Przem from Poland on Etsy. They look and sound amazing


If you look in the lower right hand area of where you are typing your post there are 3 buttons "post reply" "upload a file" and "more options" you want to click on the "upload a file" button and it will let you navigate your computer to where you store pictures.  Just try to upload pictures that are smaller than 5-6MB since it will reject pictures that are larger.


----------



## dwayniac

I have a love/hate relationship with my modded 325i. I love the way they sound especially after putting some Ear Zonk G-cushions. The hate comes by way of how I ended with them. I started with the gold 325i that I was happy to get for cheap then sent them away to get a cable upgrade. They came back with a short so I sent them back. A couple weeks go by and no response from the service provider. I enquire about their status and service provider says he never received them. He contacts the USPS and they say they were delivered and because they delivered,what happened after they were delivered is out of their hands and thus,insurance claim is not valid. I am bummed so service provider offers a modded 325i,for an additional sum,as "compensation". I take the deal despite it being a bitter pill for me. A part of me says I could have had a PS500 model or GH1/2 that I have been lusting for,for the $$ I spent in that whole ordeal but a faint,unreliable hunch says that what I have now may not sound that much different.


----------



## joseph69

gazzington said:


> How do you put pictures on head fi?


You could also drag & drop photos into the quote box, then choose between 'thumbnail' or 'full image'


----------



## fleasbaby

dwayniac said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with my modded 325i. I love the way they sound especially after putting some Ear Zonk G-cushions. The hate comes by way of how I ended with them. I started with the gold 325i that I was happy to get for cheap then sent them away to get a cable upgrade. They came back with a short so I sent them back. A couple weeks go by and no response from the service provider. I enquire about their status and service provider says he never received them. He contacts the USPS and they say they were delivered and because they delivered,what happened after they were delivered is out of their hands and thus,insurance claim is not valid. I am bummed so service provider offers a modded 325i,for an additional sum,as "compensation". I take the deal despite it being a bitter pill for me. A part of me says I could have had a PS500 model or GH1/2 that I have been lusting for,for the $$ I spent in that whole ordeal but a faint,unreliable hunch says that what I have now may not sound that much different.



That's rough....but on the plus side, those look very much like they were made by Larry at Headphile, and he's a legend. Am I correct in assuming those are two-part woodies (ie: the inner sleeve is a different wood....probably White Limba if those are Larry's work, and the outer cup is something else)? Its tricky to do that....takes a lot of precision work, and practice. The results, sound-wise, are awesome though. They likely sound as good as, if not better than a stock build from the higher end of Grado's line.


----------



## mks100




----------



## wormsdriver

Sooo.... anybody care to share some pictures of their new limited edition Grado LA/OC Audio Society cans?


----------



## Nickelodeon

wormsdriver said:


> Sooo.... anybody care to share some pictures of their new limited edition Grado LA/OC Audio Society cans?



Hi *Worms*,

These are a couple of photos that I took of the Grado LA&OC 25th Anniversary headphones just after opening the inner box that they were shipped in:



 

 

And these are some additional photos that I took after they were removed from their box [Please forgive the use of a bathroom towel, it was all I had handy to cover the cardboard box that the headphones were sitting on.]:



 


 

 


 




As you can see, there's been a change in the cosmetics of the headphones over the previous photos (of the prototype model) that I posted about three months ago. Relative to those photos, the visual ascetic has changed from one that featured ear cups of a "light blond colored" wood finish (with a black leather headband), to one that features, instead, ear cups with a "light tan colored" wood finish, and which is also accompanied by a headband that's been charged to a "dark brown" leather as well. For whatever reason the changes were made, I think that I rather like the new astetics.

I'm on train right now out to Monrovia, CA, to visit the high end audio store Brooks Berdan Ltd., to check out some balanced amps to pair with these new phones, so I'll try to provide some initial (but far from full burn in) listening impressions later on. Stay tuned...


----------



## wormsdriver

@Nickelodeon thank you my friend for the great pictures! I agree with you on the updated aesthetic, very nice!

One question. Do you recall if the cups are one piece, or is there two pieces? (cup and inner sleeve). Anyhow, hope you have a good and productive trip to the Audio Store. Hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## mks100




----------



## George Taylor

mks100 said:


>


Is that a Kanto speakers in the background? I have a pair of the YU4 and am very happy with them.


----------



## mks100

George Taylor said:


> Is that a Kanto speakers in the background? I have a pair of the YU4 and am very happy with them.


Kanto Yumi's.  Rarely used but pleased nontheless.


----------



## wormsdriver

Very nice sounding combo here: https://www.audiogon.com/listings/lis8i0c0-grado-rs-1-vintage-a-models-with-matching-ra-1-amp-on-ear

I am not affiliated with the seller in any way. 

This is the second pair of pink driver Rs1 I see listed in about a month. Both came with matching Ra1 amps. Funny thing is I hadn't seen pink driver Rs1 for sale in the last 7 years I've been active in this hobby, well, besides the one I bought myself on ebay 

Here's a link to the other one that sold recently. Somebody got real lucky with that one! http://www.usaudiomart.com/details/649419464-classic-grado-rs1-plus-ra1/images/1809609/


----------



## BobG55

cathee said:


> A little change of pace this afternoon...


It's such an iconic headphone.


----------



## Astral Abyss

wormsdriver said:


> Sooo.... anybody care to share some pictures of their new limited edition Grado LA/OC Audio Society cans?



I apologize for not posting photos sooner.  It was bad timing between having relatives visiting and finishing up my Crack+Speedball amp for my birthday (last Monday).  My wife got me an expensive Chatham 6080WB (graphite plates, ceramic insulators) and I wanted to have it ready.  And then of course I got hooked on listening to it and that was with my HD650 and HD800, so I got behind... Anyway... Looks like @Nickelodeon has you covered.  Mine look pretty much identical.

I've got a few hours on the LA&OC 25th AE and I'm very, very pleased with them.  Bargain for the price, for sure.  They surpass the GS1000e easily, probably mostly due to the GS2000e drivers that they use.  I do think that the mahogany wood in the GS1000e has an ever so slightly better tone to it, but this 25th AE is tuned beautifully and I have zero issues with it.  There was no initial tinny sound to it like the GS1000e had upon first listen (that subsided after break in and some Earzonk G-cush).  Even without any break in, this new Grado is already my favorite.  Haven't tried it balanced yet.  My only true balanced amp is the Ragnarok.  Don't worry, I'll get to it eventually.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

How much do these sell for? I've lost tracks of the new Grado models released after the e-series got out... There's a new "whiskey" (or alcohol-related) model recently also?


----------



## tricolor (Apr 25, 2018)

WilliamLeonhart said:


> How much do these sell for? I've lost tracks of the new Grado models released after the e-series got out... There's a new "whiskey" (or alcohol-related) model recently also?



Not sure how it works, but I think Grado releases them as a cool "marketing" tool!!  Word of mouth seems to be quite sweet in this case!  I think of each  one of the VATs giving a special "tone", as this "excuse"  works just as perfectly as with whiskey...       So, they are  "more of pieces of art" instead of mass produced products!


----------



## HungryPanda

Like the Brooklyn Maple tree for the GH1


----------



## ruhenheiM

WilliamLeonhart said:


> How much do these sell for? I've lost tracks of the new Grado models released after the e-series got out... There's a new "whiskey" (or alcohol-related) model recently also?


$999



tricolor said:


> Not sure how it works, but I think Grado releases them as a cool "marketing" tool!!  Word of mouth seems to be quite sweet in this case!  I think of each  one of the VATs giving a special "tone", as this "excuse"  works just as perfectly as with whiskey...       So, they are  "more of pieces of art" instead of mass produced products!



not really true for this one, so the background story is in 2017 john grado being inducted to hall of fame in this audio club the la&oc audio society, so john made this one for the appreciation to that club, that's why people could only order the headphones via bob levy the president of that club, the announcement also being made by that club only, in this case they using social media and their own website while few of us in grado thread knew this by the post of one member who also a member in that audio club. and there are also 2 or 3 other limited items being offer with this grado, which i think comes from other people who also inducted with john grado in that year


----------



## Pedro Janeiro (Apr 26, 2018)

@mks100

Do you think the Gh2 do a nice pair with Lyr3? 
i have the same headphone but still looking for a amp / dac


----------



## dwayniac

I recently won a bid on a modded 325e. The seller had them mounted in the gold anniversary cups with a new headband and upgraded cable. My initial impression is that it sounds warmer than my Headphile 325i and that is not appealing to me. I rolled all the pads that I have,L's,G's,flats,open flats and those awful pleather Ear Zonk pads and I was still underwhelmed. All is not lost because I will just use them with a DAP since it has a 3.5mm plug.


----------



## mks100

Pedro Janeiro said:


> @mks100
> 
> Do you think the Gh2 do a nice pair with Lyr3?
> i have the same headphone but still looking for a amp / dac



Absolutely.  I owned the Vali 2/Modi Multibit and Jotunheim w/ DAC prior to the Lyr 3 w/ Multibit DAC and used it with the SR80e and SR325e.  Still currently have the SR325e and the Lyr 3 w/ Multibit DAC is a nice improvement over the Vali 2/Mimby and the Jot.  Currently listening with GH2 w/ TTVJ Deluxe Pads and the Lyr 3 w/ Multibit DAC w/ Tung-Sol 6SN7 Tube from Schiit.  This setup is simply the best I have ever had.  Highly recommended.


----------



## jaywillin

grado actually recommends schiit amps


----------



## TooFrank

FWIW the GH2 w/TTVJ deluxe flat pads are brilliant (too) together with the Graham Slee Solo ULDE (fed by Pro-Ject pre box S2 Digital DAC)


----------



## Amictus

Strange evening. I listened to a hi-res download of Cypress Avenue (Van Morrison) on all the headphones to hand. Senn HD800, PS500, GH1 with bowls, AKG 702 professional, SR-60, GH1 with L cush, PS500 (again), back to the HD800 (where is the bass?). 13" Macbook Pro, Chord Hugo, Schiit Lyr 1, Siemens E288C. All of these cans brought something to the table, but the PS500 are back on my head and that is where they are staying. Just wonderful. Now on St Germain, "Tourist".


----------



## chrischang0624

Hi,
First of all, please forgive me for not good English
I am a newcomer to the headphone that has been joining for a month.
After a simple audition, I fall directly into the GRADO family.
Currently owns SR325e and GS1000,
I found a question when buying a new PS2000e home today.
That is the serial number is not written on wood ,
But lettering on plastic squares L and R !?
I just want to confirm if this is the original factory lettering?
Thank you for your reply


----------



## whirlwind

chrischang0624 said:


> Hi,
> First of all, please forgive me for not good English
> I am a newcomer to the headphone that has been joining for a month.
> After a simple audition, I fall directly into the GRADO family.
> ...




This is not uncommon for Grado to do this in the past.

Enjoy them


----------



## joseph69

chrischang0624 said:


> I found a question when buying a new PS2000e home today.
> That is the serial number is not written on wood ,
> But lettering on plastic squares L and R !?
> I just want to confirm if this is the original factory lettering?
> Thank you for your reply


My PS2000e has the serial# written on the wood sleeve, it's not etched into the L/R rodblocks.


----------



## chrischang0624

Thanks for reply
I asked GRADO they responded to me this is correct.
btw PS2000E is a great headphone,
I love it.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Hey guys, I just did a review for the MS2e. If anyone was interested in finding out how it sounds, here it is:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/alessandro-ms2e.21477/reviews#review-20212


----------



## joseph69

Nicely done!


----------



## trellus

WilliamLeonhart said:


> Hey guys, I just did a review for the MS2e. If anyone was interested in finding out how it sounds, here it is:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/alessandro-ms2e.21477/reviews#review-20212



Great review, thanks! . The funny thing is, I disagree that it's not suitable for EDM, I'll admit I don't have the MS2e, only the MS2i and the MS1e -- and the SR325i -- but I genuinely enjoy EDM on these at least.  But I'm confident your assessment on their suitability for EDM is shared by probably most people so I know I'm in the minority on that.


----------



## trellus

WilliamLeonhart said:


> Hey guys, I just did a review for the MS2e. If anyone was interested in finding out how it sounds, here it is:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/alessandro-ms2e.21477/reviews#review-20212



Also, count me in with those who love the retro look of the MS2. In  fact, they are one of my "display cans" at home, and even my mate has insisted I not take them down from my wall because he thinks they are one of my more cooler looking headphones.


----------



## GreenBow

I was just pondering buying another pair of headphones. Ended up looking on the Grado website, as I have not kept up to new release models. (I heard about the PS2000e, though.) ... However I was shocked to see GH2 still in stock. I thought they would have sold out a long time ago, as did the GH1.

By the way, I am listening to Enya on the Hugo 2 and Grado 225e. While being totally shocked by how good it all sounds. There is that lightening of some mids tones that I am accustomed to, but overall very intriguing listening. Hugo 2 is a bit like that though, and hard to wrongfoot, while being mind-bendingly good with music.

Music choice of Enya, which usually means sweeping and long chords and tones. Uh-mazing vocals with the Hugo 2 and 225e.


----------



## joseph69

GreenBow said:


> I was just pondering buying another pair of headphones. Ended up looking on the Grado website, as I have not kept up to new release models. (I heard about the PS2000e, though.) ... However I was shocked to see GH2 still in stock. I thought they would have sold out a long time ago, as did the GH1.


So if you're going for a new Grado, is it the GH2? If not, what other headphone companies interest you enough for a possible purchase
?


----------



## headfry (May 4, 2018)

GreenBow said:


> I was just pondering buying another pair of headphones. Ended up looking on the Grado website, as I have not kept up to new release models. (I heard about the PS2000e, though.) ... However I was shocked to see GH2 still in stock. I thought they would have sold out a long time ago, as did the GH1.
> 
> By the way, I am listening to Enya on the Hugo 2 and Grado 225e. While being totally shocked by how good it all sounds. There is that lightening of some mids tones that I am accustomed to, but overall very intriguing listening. Hugo 2 is a bit like that though, and hard to wrongfoot, while being mind-bendingly good with music.
> 
> Music choice of Enya, which usually means sweeping and long chords and tones. Uh-mazing vocals with the Hugo 2 and 225e.




The 225e is superbly musical through Mojo to my ears - enjoying at low volume!

....one of my fave Grado’s and my
long time go-to. Detailed, coherent, natural - an addictive listen with no longterm listening fatigue.


----------



## GreenBow (May 5, 2018)

headfry said:


> The 225e is superbly musical through Mojo to my ears - enjoying at low volume!
> 
> ....one of my fave Grado’s and my
> long time go-to. Detailed, coherent, natural - an addictive listen with no longterm listening fatigue.



If you're using the Mojo on USB from a computer, I recommend the AudioQuest jitterbug.

(It neutralises electrical noise on the USB lines, that comes from the PC. Use it on the cable that brings data to the Mojo from PC. That noise causes some brightness and fatigue, by getting into the analogue circuits. Even without the Jitterbug though, the Mojo is extraordinarily good. With the Jitterbug, the USB sounds the same as optical, meaning warmer and smoother. (As no noise on optical, since it's just light.))

Agreed though, Mojo and 225e - intoxicating mix. I am listening with Mojo to album by Wolf Alice - Visions of a Life. (Highly recommend that album, and their first.)

Might seem odd me using Mojo when I have a Hugo 2. However the Mojo is tuned a little darker than the Hugo 2. Hugo 2 is absolutely neutral, whatever anyone says. Mojo is a fraction darker, so I was checking out my 225e on it again, (with Jitterbug).


----------



## Trunks159

Got the RS2e yesterday. Gotta compare em to my SR225e. XD


----------



## GreenBow (May 5, 2018)

joseph69 said:


> So if you're going for a new Grado, is it the GH2? If not, what other headphone companies interest you enough for a possible purchase
> ?



Yeah, I don't know. I was only yesterday thinking about even starting to look. It was as I said, that I was prompted to look because I re-tried my 225e. I had forgotten how you can listen louder than with speakers, and not upset anyone else.

I pretty much stopped listening to my 225e. It was because when I first got my Hugo 2, I thought the 225e just sounded of plastic. However now the 225e sounds unbelievable with the Hugo 2. ... I put that initial impression down to just needing time to adjust to the Hugo 2.

When I bought the Chord Mojo, it took me more than a few days to adjust. I think I was at ten days before I totally started to relax and knew I had made the right decision. It was the extra detail and sound-staging that was all full on.

Same with Hugo 2. Although I accepted the Hugo 2 out of the box. I plugged it in, and linked up my then new Rega Brio (2017). Along with my then new Dynaudio Emit M10 speakers. (Awesome pairing for an £1100 amp/speaker system.) I had adjusted to the amplifier and speakers at that time. The Hugo 2 did sound complicated but I knew it would take time to adjust. I listened to it flat out for at least a week. ... It was fairly early on though that I tried the 225e, and I was taken aback by how unusual they sounded. Not in a good way. Then put the 225e to one side and never thought about it again.

I only now since I pulled out my 225e to try the Mojo with the Jitterbug (to smooth the Mojo). Then as my Mojo was flat battery, I just put the 225e on the Hugo 2. By now of course I am fully adjusted to Hugo 2, and the 225e sounded great. ... In the bliss of freedom of volume, I had the idea to maybe get some really amazing headphones.

I had been looking at upgrading my amplifier a while ago. However maybe headphones are a good idea for now. I prefer amp/speakers, because I am not tethered to anything. Yet headphones are good for a bit of volume, even though I don't use much.

(NB. There can be a drawback with amp/speakers, in that you need to be in the sweet-spot. I am at all angles from my amp/speakers, or I can be right in front of the gaming. Or listening to music of course. However I found something amazing with the Hugo 2. It's so very transparent and detailed, that listening off the sweet-spot is still exceptionally good. I mean, I literally do not need to take notice of the sweet-spot. Allowing me freedom to listen from anywhere. The Hugo 2 does instrument placing so clear, detailed, placed, and transparent. You simply see/hear through the soundstage from any angle. ... Considering my amp/speakers are only £1100, that really is something.)


----------



## tricolor

hey folks, hope all is well!



headfry said:


> The 225e is superbly musical through Mojo to my ears - enjoying at low volume!
> 
> ....one of my fave Grado’s and my
> long time go-to. Detailed, coherent, natural - an addictive listen with no longterm listening fatigue.



I left my SR225 with my partner but yeah, I’ve been enjoying low volumes for a while especially when it’s late night and quite often I find myself falling into sleep... Grado is the best for that!

Never had a chance to try with other amps other than the Valhalla 2... but its pairing with the GS1000i brings me a gigantic smile that I don’t think I’ll need to get another headphone or amp any time soon...

In terms of sounds levels, do you guys use any “app” to measure the decibels? not sure how accurate it is... but I try most of the time keep it under 50 or 60dB if I’m reading... and a bit louder if I’m actually listening to music.... even then, trying not to keep it higher than 80dB....I am scared to screw up my hearing... (I did some concert photography for quite a few years and attended lots of gigs... and even with the plugs sometimes,  being close to speakers kinda scares the crap out of me....  

cheers!


----------



## Shane D

Trunks159 said:


> Got the RS2e yesterday. Gotta compare em to my SR225e. XD



I would love to hear what you think! I have the  SR325e's and am thinking about climbing the family tree. I tried the PS500E, but they weren't for me. I love the look of the RS2e's, but they are pretty pricey in Canada. Worth it, if I LOVE the sound, but...

Anyway, love to hear your comparison.

Shane D


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

trellus said:


> Great review, thanks! . The funny thing is, I disagree that it's not suitable for EDM, I'll admit I don't have the MS2e, only the MS2i and the MS1e -- and the SR325i -- but I genuinely enjoy EDM on these at least.  But I'm confident your assessment on their suitability for EDM is shared by probably most people so I know I'm in the minority on that.





trellus said:


> Also, count me in with those who love the retro look of the MS2. In  fact, they are one of my "display cans" at home, and even my mate has insisted I not take them down from my wall because he thinks they are one of my more cooler looking headphones.



Well, some of my friends actually prefer to listen to EDM and Hip-hop on more balanced, neutral cans like Grado's. I'd take Fostex or VMODA for those genres but the Prestige series are pretty good all-arounder so nothing can ever go wrong. Actually "Reality" by Lost Frequencies is perfect on my MS2e and all the 325e's before it!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Shane D said:


> I would love to hear what you think! I have the  SR325e's and am thinking about climbing the family tree. I tried the PS500E, but they weren't for me. I love the look of the RS2e's, but they are pretty pricey in Canada. Worth it, if I LOVE the sound, but...
> 
> Anyway, love to hear your comparison.
> 
> Shane D



I'd argue that the RS2e is the best e-series model. Well maybe it ties with the 325e, but I'm fairly new to the RS2e. 

If you use the (historical) Reference Series as the standard then the new PS, GH and GS models won't will over every Grado fans. They're good but IMO they don't retain too much of that Grado house sound (sparkling trebles, smooth mids, intimate soundstage, lean-but-enough bass etc).


----------



## Shane D

WilliamLeonhart said:


> I'd argue that the RS2e is the best e-series model. Well maybe it ties with the 325e, but I'm fairly new to the RS2e.
> 
> If you use the (historical) Reference Series as the standard then the new PS, GH and GS models won't will over every Grado fans. They're good but IMO they don't retain too much of that Grado house sound (sparkling trebles, smooth mids, intimate soundstage, lean-but-enough bass etc).



I really like the SR325e's, but find them a little bright with some stuff.

I had a chance to buy the PS500e's for a GREAT price, but I found the sound a little too smooth.

I guess I am looking for a "better" 325e and I really want a pair of woodies.

Shane D


----------



## GreenBow (May 6, 2018)

Shane D said:


> I really like the SR325e's, but find them a little bright with some stuff.
> 
> I had a chance to buy the PS500e's for a GREAT price, but I found the sound a little too smooth.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I think I am findning the 225e a little bright. However it's when I compare it to my speakers. If I listen to my speakers after my 225e, I think they sound dull. Yet once I revert back to listening to my speakers they sound perfect. .. My speakers that I have on my desktop, are Dynaudio Emit M10 which are really stand mounters. they do an extraordinary job as desktop speakers though. I never heard even the faintest remark that the Emit M10 are dull.

However I also read on a What HiFi review of some headphones a long time ago. That headphones naturally have more attack due to the drivers being right up close to our ears. I don't know, if 'attack' adds some perceived brightness or not.

Either way though, the 225e sound quite amazing in their own right.

It does leave me looking for a more neutral headphone to buy though, as I am now looking to buy. I'd prefer balance between bass and treble. Whereas Grado tend to show a little extra energy in the highs on graphs. ... That brings me to a conundrum though. In that all headphones seem to have dip in the graphs. Like just for example, the SR60i graph on Innerfidelity. https://www.innerfidelity.com/images/GradoSR60i.pdf

It shows a dip in frequency response between about 3KHz and 6KHz. Yet you see this across virtually every single headphone. .. I just picked a headphone out at random. A Focal one, and it has the same dip.. https://www.innerfidelity.com/images/FocalSpiritProfessional.pdf

I know people keep saying they judge headphones by listening. However you can't ignore the facts. .. There is apparently a reason why headphones do this though. .. Even so, I would rather have flat response, every single day of the week. ... *I suppose it's up to us to buy the best we can sonically, and EQ the rest.*


----------



## joseph69

GreenBow said:


> It does leave me looking for a more neutral headphone to buy though, as I am now looking to buy.


So which headphones might interest you?



GreenBow said:


> I know people keep saying they judge headphones by listening.


I couldn't agree enough with this.


----------



## Shane D

GreenBow said:


> Yeah, I think I am findning the 225e a little bright. However it's when I compare it to my speakers. If I listen to my speakers after my 225e, I think they sound dull. Yet once I revert back to listening to my speakers they sound perfect. .. My speakers that I have on my desktop, are Dynaudio Emit M10 which are really stand mounters. they do an extraordinary job as desktop speakers though. I never heard even the faintest remark that the Emit M10 are dull.
> 
> However I also read on a What HiFi review of some headphones a long time ago. That headphones naturally have more attack due to the drivers being right up close to our ears. I don't know, if 'attack' adds some perceived brightness or not.
> 
> ...



Have you listened to any Audioquest? They are discontinued and are now very affordable. Remaining stock in Canada are going for $499.00 VS the original MSRP of $899.00.
I got a pair of demo NightOwl Carbons for $349.00 and really enjoy them. Very different from the Grado's which makes them a perfect pairing, IMO.

Shane D


----------



## dr cornelius

GreenBow said:


> Yeah, I think I am findning the 225e a little bright. However it's when I compare it to my speakers. If I listen to my speakers after my 225e, I think they sound dull. Yet once I revert back to listening to my speakers they sound perfect. .. My speakers that I have on my desktop, are Dynaudio Emit M10 which are really stand mounters. they do an extraordinary job as desktop speakers though. I never heard even the faintest remark that the Emit M10 are dull.
> 
> However I also read on a What HiFi review of some headphones a long time ago. That headphones naturally have more attack due to the drivers being right up close to our ears. I don't know, if 'attack' adds some perceived brightness or not.
> 
> ...



If you want  more balance you might want to try something from  Sennheiser.  I have the HD 600 and really like them a lot.  IMO sometimes the Grados are too bright  (I have SR 125e, RS2e).  Some people think the Sennheisers are dull or boring, but they don’t sound that way to me.  They do need good power though...


----------



## joseph69

dr cornelius said:


> Some people think the Sennheisers are dull or boring, but they don’t sound that way to me. They do need good power though...


I agree. 
After reading for years about the Sennheiser veil (6XX) I find them to be a great headphone, especially considering their price/performance ratio.


----------



## GreenBow (May 7, 2018)

Shane D said:


> Have you listened to any Audioquest? They are discontinued and are now very affordable. Remaining stock in Canada are going for $499.00 VS the original MSRP of $899.00.
> I got a pair of demo NightOwl Carbons for $349.00 and really enjoy them. Very different from the Grado's which makes them a perfect pairing, IMO.Shane D





dr cornelius said:


> If you want  more balance you might want to try something from  Sennheiser.  I have the HD 600 and really like them a lot.  IMO sometimes the Grados are too bright  (I have SR 125e, RS2e).  Some people think the Sennheisers are dull or boring, but they don’t sound that way to me.  They do need good power though...



I just don't know, because I am not searching avidly. I might look at the Focal Clear. As they say it does most of what the Utopia does, but at a fraction of the cost. Funnily though, that's what they said about the Mojo compared to the Hugo. However now since I have the Hugo 2, I think the cost was worth it. (To be fair though, they say the Hugo 2 is quite a bit better than the Hugo 1.) Like for example, some sounds on the mojo might just be there. On the Hugo 2 the same sound is mind-tingling.

I did take a quick look at opinions of the Grado 2000e. The impression I get is it's clearer, faster, and reaches further into the bass, than the 1000e. No way am I making up my mind at this point though.

I never even thought of an Audioquest. (I like their Jitterbug though.) I am open minded to them though, or Sennheiser, or any make. Part of me would like something really special. However part of me thinks that, even a mid range quality headphone might be sufficient. A Beyer T1 2nd gen maybe. Whatever though, when you put them on a Hugo 2, any quality headphone would be working well.


----------



## Trunks159

TBH the RS2e frequency wise sounds pretty much the same. Only difference is very slightly more bass, and instead of favoring the lower treble (say ~4khz), they favor the higher treble. This combined with just overall better treble and a less ...grainy(?) midrange gives them a darker background (also helps with imaging since vocals now are needle sharp right in front of you
0. Just a cleaner sound, but the difference isn't huge or anything. My ears get less annoyed from decrease in graininess, but they have the same pads as the 225e so I still can't wear them for longer than an hour.

And yeah they look even better in person.

And I recently got the Nighthawks and they kind of do the opposite of what Grados do (boosted bass, and then lower mids all the way to like 700hz, the dipping in the mid-upper mids and lower treble, then they go back to neutral in the upper treble). Grados when listening side by side with other cans can make the other cans sound a little dull on first reaction, buts strangely not with the Nighthawks.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

GreenBow said:


> I just don't know, because I am not searching avidly. I might look at the Focal Elear. As they say it does most of what the Utopia does, but at a fraction of the cost. Funnily though, that's what they said about the Mojo compared to the Hugo. However now since I have the Hugo 2, I think the cost was worth it. (To be fair though, they say the Hugo 2 is quite a bit better than the Hugo 1.) Like for example, some sounds on the mojo might just be there. On the Hugo 2 the same sound is mind-tingling.
> 
> I did take a quick look at opinions of the Grado 2000e. The impression I get is it's clearer, faster, and reaches further into the bass, than the 1000e. No way am I making up my mind at this point though.
> 
> I never even thought of an Audioquest. (I like their Jitterbug though.) I am open minded to them though, or Sennheiser, or any make. Part of me would like something really special. However part of me thinks that, even a mid range quality headphone might be sufficient. A Beyer T1 2nd gen maybe. Whatever though, when you put them on a Hugo 2, any quality headphone would be working well.



I can barely remember any similarity between the Hugo and the Mojo... Sure they're all good DACs and quite neutral, but what DAC isn't?

At the moment I can get another (used) Hugo for around $800. So the Hugo have kind of fallen into an entirely different price range than the Hugo 2 - for me at least. I can see it being a huge joy to go with some of my lower-impedance cans (<150 ohm) and maybe even the R70x, but I didn't quite like my Sennheisers on the Hugo. 

As for the T1, I think perhaps you can A/B it with the HD800. I prefer the Senn, but it does come with added cost in amping.


----------



## Philimon

Philips shp9500 only $50. I bought as a more neutral upgrade to sr60e. 

Im having trouble posting the image so here is the link to frequency response: 
https://www.rtings.com/headphones/reviews/philips/shp9500-hifi-precision-stereo

Notice no dip 3-6k. Post img for me if you would please. 



GreenBow said:


> Yeah, I think I am findning the 225e a little bright. However it's when I compare it to my speakers. If I listen to my speakers after my 225e, I think they sound dull. Yet once I revert back to listening to my speakers they sound perfect. .. My speakers that I have on my desktop, are Dynaudio Emit M10 which are really stand mounters. they do an extraordinary job as desktop speakers though. I never heard even the faintest remark that the Emit M10 are dull.
> 
> However I also read on a What HiFi review of some headphones a long time ago. That headphones naturally have more attack due to the drivers being right up close to our ears. I don't know, if 'attack' adds some perceived brightness or not.
> 
> ...


----------



## GreenBow

Trunks159 said:


> TBH the RS2e frequency wise sounds pretty much the same. Only difference is very slightly more bass, and instead of favoring the lower treble (say ~4khz), they favor the higher treble. This combined with just overall better treble and a less ...grainy(?) midrange gives them a darker background (also helps with imaging since vocals now are needle sharp right in front of you
> 0. Just a cleaner sound, but the difference isn't huge or anything. My ears get less annoyed from decrease in graininess, but they have the same pads as the 225e so I still can't wear them for longer than an hour.



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-l-cushion-comfort-for-sr225-ps500.754373/



WilliamLeonhart said:


> As for the T1, I think perhaps you can A/B it with the HD800. I prefer the Senn, but it does come with added cost in amping.



I am surprised you think the HD800 (or S) need amping, with a Mojo or Hugo. The general idea is that they work with Mojo or Hugo. Also the Hugo 2 has a higher output than the Hugo, if I recall right.


----------



## Blazer39

Philimon said:


> Philips shp9500 only $50. I bought as a more neutral upgrade to sr60e.
> 
> Im having trouble posting the image so here is the link to frequency response:
> https://www.rtings.com/headphones/reviews/philips/shp9500-hifi-precision-stereo
> ...



shp9500 has great airy sound and very good treble, but pretty weak in bass..heck even grado has more bass


----------



## Philimon (May 7, 2018)

Blazer39 said:


> shp9500 has great airy sound and very good treble, but pretty weak in bass..heck even grado has more bass



Well, shp9500 has flat bass that rolls off quicker than a grado with s-pads, however a grado with bowls I'm not so sure - id have to see the graphs. SR60e with the stock s-pads goes deeper but is also boosted, some albums with already boosted bass were unlistenable, which is why I started looking for a replacement. I keep the SR60e for recordings that could use some zing, almost only old stuff, for example blind willie mctell (born 1898).


----------



## Philimon

Philips SHP9500






Grado SR60e





Grado 225e


----------



## Philimon (May 7, 2018)

Interestingly, the SR60e does not show a boosted bass. I swear I tried listening to some Erykah Badu (Mama's Gun and Baduizm) and it was just too much which is what prompted me to start browsing online for something else. Hmmm. A re-listen is needed.

EDIT: Looking at the graph the SR60e is a teeny bit v-shaped. The low point being in the middle at 1kHz. Maybe a teeny recessed vocals caused me to turn up volume a little bit more to hear voice better but made bass too loud? (referring to the eryka badu albums which are bassy for sure) 

EDIT2: I need to try bowls


----------



## TooFrank

tricolor said:


> hey folks, hope all is well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have used an app called Decibel X on my iphone. The tricky part is to set the phone so it reproduces the distance to the ear. For closed cups ie surrounding the ears it is less problematic.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

GreenBow said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-l-cushion-comfort-for-sr225-ps500.754373/
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised you think the HD800 (or S) need amping, with a Mojo or Hugo. The general idea is that they work with Mojo or Hugo. Also the Hugo 2 has a higher output than the Hugo, if I recall right.


The HD800 works with a lot of amps, but in many cases the only thing these amps can solve is volume. I dread the treble spike in the HD800, and so far the only amp that can solve that problem for me is the Violectric V200. When I had the Hugo I mostly used it with lower-impedance headphones like Grado or Audio Technica. It did drive the R70x really well but I didn’t like it too much with any of my Sennheisers.


----------



## gregorya

Philimon said:


> Interestingly, the SR60e does not show a boosted bass. I swear I tried listening to some Erykah Badu (Mama's Gun and Baduizm) and it was just too much which is what prompted me to start browsing online for something else. Hmmm. A re-listen is needed.
> 
> EDIT: Looking at the graph the SR60e is a teeny bit v-shaped. The low point being in the middle at 1kHz. Maybe a teeny recessed vocals caused me to turn up volume a little bit more to hear voice better but made bass too loud? (referring to the eryka badu albums which are bassy for sure)
> 
> EDIT2: I need to try bowls



If you have a chance, perhaps you could check out a SR60i... you might like the signature with the less-pronounced bass. You can likely find it used fairly cheap.


----------



## ruhenheiM (May 8, 2018)

GreenBow said:


> Yeah, I don't know. I was only yesterday thinking about even starting to look. It was as I said, that I was prompted to look because I re-tried my 225e. I had forgotten how you can listen louder than with speakers, and not upset anyone else.
> 
> I pretty much stopped listening to my 225e. It was because when I first got my Hugo 2, I thought the 225e just sounded of plastic. However now the 225e sounds unbelievable with the Hugo 2. ... I put that initial impression down to just needing time to adjust to the Hugo 2.
> 
> ...



if i may, although i never heard sr225e but i think rs2e pretty much an upgrade for sr225e. so maybe that's the go to option if you like sr225e sound
in other hand, used ps1000i/ps1000e usually goes around $600-800.i never heard ps1000i but i do own ps1000e and that's basically the grado sound although the weight for me a bit annoying. if you want something more balance, more comfort(you need to change the ear pad) and maybe cheaper, you might want to try an old fostex headphone like t30

NB: that are some of the options if you like grado sound if not,then you might want to check other brands, some of them sounds very different from grado and they do have various offers in term of sound/tuning


----------



## GreenBow

WilliamLeonhart said:


> The HD800 works with a lot of amps, but in many cases the only thing these amps can solve is volume. I dread the treble spike in the HD800, and so far the only amp that can solve that problem for me is the Violectric V200. When I had the Hugo I mostly used it with lower-impedance headphones like Grado or Audio Technica. It did drive the R70x really well but I didn’t like it too much with any of my Sennheisers.



Yeah, it's a confusing area to find all the info on.

Like I drive headphones straight from my DAC. (I use Chord DACs.) However the output stage of the Chord DAC is something we know little about. Similarly I think with headphone amplifiers. .. I suppose it's the same as a hifi amplifier driving speakers. Part of the performance of the sound, will depend on how the amplifier does power. ....  I think this is something not too well known so I will explain. 

On a hi-fi amp, there are factors that determine sound quality. The basic factor is the quality of the amp. The second is how the amplifier deliver power across different impedance. (Since headphones work by impedance, the same as speakers, it must be analogous.) ........... Basically we think of our speakers or headphones as, having a fixed ohm rating, like 32ohm with many Grado. However it's not just the case that impedance is fixed. Impedance is variable in speakers and I guess headphones. Impedance varies as the frequency of the music varies. Which is constant variation.

In hifi amplifiers, the more expensive amplifiers like maybe £2500+, handle this variance in impedance, by changing power output. You see specifications on amplifers e.g. 100W at 8ohms, and 200W at 4 ohms. A quality amplifier will double its power output, as impedance halves. This compensates for the change in what is happening electrically. As impedance halves, and power doubles, volume doesn't double. Instead current doubles. Basically you need a current increase, because as impedance drops, (resistance drops), and current flows faster: at the same voltage. If you don't get the doubling of current (and therefor, power) at half load. You lose some of the ability to drive the transducer, and get a less convincing sound.

I hope I got this right. It's what I understood from reading about hifi amplifies, while I was recently looking for one.


----------



## GreenBow (May 8, 2018)

ruhenheiM said:


> if i may, although i never heard sr225e but i think rs2e pretty much an upgrade for sr225e. so maybe that's the go to option if you like sr225e sound
> in other hand, used ps1000i/ps1000e usually goes around $600-800.i never heard ps1000i but i do own ps1000e and that's basically the grado sound although the weight for me a bit annoying. if you want something more balance, more comfort(you need to change the ear pad) and maybe cheaper, you might want to try an old fostex headphone like t30
> 
> NB: that are some of the options if you like grado sound if not,then you might want to check other brands, some of them sounds very different from grado and they do have various offers in term of sound/tuning



Yeah, I don't know about PS1000/2000 range, in regards to weight. I often listen to music when lying down. Will the PS1000 stay over ears in that position. Or do you need to be upright, with the headband maintaining their position?

I was vaguely curious about the GH2, because the GH1 went down so well. It was said to have a full bass in comparison to treble, instead of the slight Grado brightness in the SR range. I think I read that the GH2 was similar to the GH1.

However I am so awash with ideas, and no idea what to do. I can't decide if a moderate upgrade would be enough. I worry I might end up buying twice if I don't upgrade enough now. Plus I'd rather not lose money by buying twice, nor do I need more than one more pair of headphones.


----------



## ruhenheiM (May 8, 2018)

GreenBow said:


> Yeah, it's a confusing area to find all the info on.
> 
> Like I drive headphones straight from my DAC. (I use Chord DACs.) However the output stage of the Chord DAC is something we know little about. Similarly I think with headphone amplifiers. .. I suppose it's the same as a hifi amplifier driving speakers. Part of the performance of the sound, will depend on how the amplifier does power. ....  I think this is something not too well known so I will explain.
> 
> ...


that basically what i also read about amplifier for dynamic transducer. and if you look at grado impedance through out whole frequency measurement, it actually worse compare to their frequency response. so yeah if you drive grado with really bad designed amplifier, that's really bad idea





GreenBow said:


> Yeah, I don't know about PS1000/2000 range, in regards to weight. I often listen to music when lying down. Will the PS1000 stay over ears in that position. Or do you need to be upright, with the headband maintaining their position?
> 
> I was vaguely curious about the GH2, because the GH1 went down so well. It was said to have a full bass in comparison to treble, instead of the slight Grado brightness in the SR range. I think I read that the GH2 was similar to the GH1.
> 
> However I am so awash with ideas, and no idea what to do. I can't decide if a moderate upgrade would be enough. I worry I might end up buying twice if I don't upgrade enough now.



i don't have any problem with headphone position, i sometimes headbanging with ps1000e but once in while i need to readjust the gimbals. for lying down while listening music, i'm not sure.i haven't try that, you probably not going to have problem maintaining the headphone position but i'm not sure if you could get a good seal/fit while lying down with ps1000

i haven't try gh2.i did demo gh1, it was nice but i prefer ps1000e

i know it cliche but if you could demo it first, you should. even though grado have their signature sound, some models really have different tuning, enough to make you dislike/like them


----------



## tricolor

TooFrank said:


> I have used an app called Decibel X on my iphone. The tricky part is to set the phone so it reproduces the distance to the ear. For closed cups ie surrounding the ears it is less problematic.


Good morning @TooFrank  and folks,
hope all is well!

Right on! 
that’s exactly the app I am using!
I dont believe there will be significant changes in dBs when we are talking  inches/centimetres...even milimeters! 
As far as I remember it does decay relatively to distance but I don’t think it is linear... it would be crazy accurate i think if i use those binaural microphones in the shape of a head...  i don’t think i am in that  level though, hehe

cheers!


----------



## GreenBow (May 9, 2018)

GreenBow said:


> On a hi-fi amp, there are factors that determine sound quality. The basic factor is the quality of the amp. The second is how the amplifier deliver power across different impedance. (Since headphones work by impedance, the same as speakers, it must be analogous.) ........... Basically we think of our speakers or headphones as, having a fixed ohm rating, like 32ohm with many Grado. However it's not just the case that impedance is fixed. Impedance is variable in speakers and I guess headphones. Impedance varies as the frequency of the music varies. Which is constant variation.
> 
> In hifi amplifiers, the more expensive amplifiers like maybe £2500+, handle this variance in impedance, by changing power output. You see specifications on amplifers e.g. 100W at 8ohms, and 200W at 4 ohms. A quality amplifier will double its power output, as impedance halves. This compensates for the change in what is happening electrically. As impedance halves, and power doubles, volume doesn't double. Instead current doubles. Basically you need a current increase, because as impedance drops, (resistance drops), and current flows faster: at the same voltage. If you don't get the doubling of current (and therefor, power) at half load. You lose some of the ability to drive the transducer, and get a less convincing sound.
> 
> I hope I got this right. It's what I understood from reading about hifi amplifies, while I was recently looking for one.



Actually after more thinking. Hifi speakers are usually rated in the 2, 4, or 8ohm range. Whereas headphones are made from 8 ohm to 600ohm. Not sure the situation of amplifier or Chord DAC output is analogous to hi-fi amplifiers. Possibly. No idea. ........ Anyway I hope someone got something from my post.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

Anyone know if there are Grado's with a higher impedance?I'm looking for a 300 ohm grado lol. I just didn't know if any of their models got higher up or they all averaged around the same.


----------



## tricolor

Hey @MTMECraig ! folks! Hope all is well!



MTMECraig said:


> Anyone know if there are Grado's with a higher impedance?I'm looking for a 300 ohm grado lol. I just didn't know if any of their models got higher up or they all averaged around the same.




As far as I know, Grado's "signature" is be have fairly easy to drive drivers...duh...    I guess the main difference goes back to the  "casings":  wooden, combo of metallic coating along with wood... plastic, etc... 

Not sure, but I think the only company that sells "similar" headphones with different impedance is Beyerdynamic. I have a DT770 250 Ohm that I enjoy a lot when I need to isolate myself... Ie. Office environment! hehe

Cheers!


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig (May 10, 2018)

tricolor said:


> Hey @MTMECraig ! folks! Hope all is well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah I forgot that they use the same drivers for a lot of their cans... seems to be their "thing". I just wanted a Grado  to listen to on my OTL amp. I found that 300 ohm SINGS on that amp.

I hear you on isolation... I actually never realized how noisy my apartment can be until I listened to my HD800's. I can her the fan, my cat, my neighbors tv, list goes on...

Edit: sorry I didnt see your nice message at first until now- All IS well! thank you for asking! How you doing?


----------



## BobG55

(Apologies for the poor quality of the photos.  Taken w/ MacBook Pro camera; don't own a digital camera or cell/ iPhone)

Thought I'd share this with the great members of this great thread.

My NOS babies, received today, RS1 w/ buttons. * Superb, tight bass &* *attack, detailed, articulate, juicy, great transient, opened.*  The bottom picture is to show which amp I'm listening to them with; the amp is my Airist Audio Heron 5.  The combination is very pleasing to these ears.  The album I'm listening to is "Morph the Cat" / by, Donald Fagen.   As with all of Steely Dan's & Fagen's albums, it's production is second to none which makes this listening experience all the more enjoyable.


----------



## BobG55 (May 10, 2018)

Here's what I don't understand : as indicated in my last post (above) I got my RS1 w/ buttons today.  I've listened to different albums/ artists/ genres, etc.  I've switched amplifiers, beginning w/ my Airist Heron 5 & now using my vintage Sansui AU-719 int amp.  I've been in this hobby long enough that I keep an open mind when I'm trying out new equipment, meaning specifically that I no longer fall under the "*wow factor*" spell because it's a new/ different toy.  Now to get to the point of what I don't understand.

For those of us who really appreciate the "Grado sound", why are at least _*some *_of the Grado headphones never mentioned or are never part of the "_*elite*_" lists of the big names/ critics/ gurus, associated w/ this site ?  I also own the PS1000 (original) & to my ears & taste they are right up there & better _*IMHO*_ than many other venerated headphones.  For example, I've owned the Utopia & I liked it but is it better than the PS1000 ? Not to my ears ... &, more importantly, are they worth $5,000.00 ?  I'll let others debate that question but you all pretty much have a good idea of what my answer is.  My goal here is not to put down other headphones in order to elevate the Grados but, I'm sorry to say that one of the worse headphone I've ever listened to has to be the Focal Elear.  What other headphone has it's midrange as it's peak ?  I couldn't sell them fast enough & all anyone has to do is take a look at the headphones classifieds to see how many times the Elear shows up. 

Ok, it could also be the source audiophiles use, the music production, etc. but the PS1000 & the RS1 sound as good as any other headphones I've owned and/ or listened to.  You just don't see them on e.g. a "_Wall of Fame" _or on the recommended lists on this site, etc.   I'm not bitter about this by any means, everybody has their opinions and listening preferences, so ...  I've determined that those of us, members of this thread, Grado lovers, we ... are ...part ... of ...

*AN EXCLUSIVE CLUB*

*HERE'S TO ALL OF US : *​


----------



## trellus (May 10, 2018)

BobG55 said:


> Here's what I don't understand : as indicated in my last post (above) I got my RS1 w/ buttons today.  I've listened to different albums/ artists/ genres, etc.  I've switched amplifiers, beginning w/ my Airist Heron 5 & now using my vintage Sansui AU-719 int amp.  I've been in this hobby long enough that I keep an open mind when I'm trying out new equipment, meaning specifically that I no longer fall under the "*wow factor*" spell because it's a new/ different toy.  Now to get to the point of what I don't understand.
> 
> For those of us who really appreciate the "Grado sound", why are at least _*some *_of the Grado headphones never mentioned or are never part of the "_*elite*_" lists of the big names/ critics/ gurus, associated w/ this site ?  I also own the PS1000 (original) & to my ears & taste they are right up there & better _*IMHO*_ than many other venerated headphones.  For example, I've owned the Utopia & I liked it but is it better than the PS1000 ? Not to my ears ... &, more importantly, are they worth $5,000.00 ?  I'll let others debate that question but you all pretty much have a good idea of what my answer is.  My goal here is not to put down other headphones in order to elevate the Grados but, I'm sorry to say that one of the worse headphone I've ever listened to has to be the Focal Elear.  What other headphone has it's midrange as it's peak ?  I couldn't sell them fast enough & all anyone has to do is take a look at the headphones classifieds to see how many times the Elear shows up.
> 
> ...



I don't (yet! ) have any Grado's beyond the Prestige series (I have the SR325i gold-cup and Alessandro MS2i), but I definitely want to add a wood-backed Grado (GH2? GS1000?) to my collection.... I think perhaps the biggest knock on them from the audiophile crowd these days is that Grado Labs seems uninterested in any tweaks to comfort (the notoriously cheap pads and sparse headband padding) or to improve build quality -- and then there's the garden hose cable. 

It's like Grado is stubborn / ossified in their thinking, not willing to stretch themselves... but, having said all that, I still _love_ my Grados!


----------



## ruthieandjohn (May 10, 2018)

@BobG55 , I tried clicking on your link above (“An Exclusive Club”) and I immediately found that I had over 20 pairs of Grados.  Of course, I also had them before I clicked, but...

I love my PS1000s.  And my RS1e, my PS2000e (favorite), GS2000e (2nd favorite), and my GS1000i, and, and,...

The reviewer who runs the “Wall or Fame” does not place Grados on it.   I understand that in general, he does not care for Grados, feeling that they stopped improving a decade or so ago.   When I was new to headphones, I took to heart his recommendation of the NAD hp50 headphone, which was on the Wall of Fame.

I never could get excited about those Wall of Fame hp50s.  Since he was excited about them (and I was ‘t), and he was NOT excited about any Grados (and they ALL excite me), I started to use his reviews in reverse... if he didn’t like a headphone, that made me think I would like it.   That was confirmed when I bought the Fostex TH900, another that I love and he did not!

So.... I noticed his legendary video review of the Ultrasone Edition 10, in which he is rendered speechless by the pain of listening, and his body is reduced to spasms of pain.

With that recommendation, I HAD to get a pair, and I did.   I absolutely love them, right up there with my top Grados, the PS2000e.  They are even brighter than a Grados... I LIKE bright.  I adore the brightest of the Grados, which is the SR 325i (gold ones).  The Ultrasone are even brighter, and they have the magical imaging that I’ve only heard in the PS2000e. 

Clearly, tastes differ, and taste affects which headphones get elected to the Wall of Fame.


----------



## wormsdriver

"_Istartedtouse his reviews in reverse... if hedidn’t like a headphone, that made me think I would like it_."
LMAO. I also do this same thing! I haven't tried the Ultrasone but I've always been curious about them from that particular video review. I don't think I would splurge on the Edition 10, but I would definitely like to try the Signature DJ, Signature Pro and maybe the Edition 8 which can be found used for under $500.


----------



## whirlwind

BobG55 said:


> (Apologies for the poor quality of the photos.  Taken w/ MacBook Pro camera; don't own a digital camera or cell/ iPhone)
> 
> Thought I'd share this with the great members of this great thread.
> 
> My NOS babies, received today, RS1 w/ buttons. * Superb, tight bass &* *attack, detailed, articulate, juicy, great transient, opened.*  The bottom picture is to show which amp I'm listening to them with; the amp is my Airist Audio Heron 5.  The combination is very pleasing to these ears.  The album I'm listening to is "Morph the Cat" / by, Donald Fagen.   As with all of Steely Dan's & Fagen's albums, it's production is second to none which makes this listening experience all the more enjoyable.



Congrats  

When I think of Grado headphones, this is the headphone that pops in my mind.
The thinner cables are a geat pleasure and only one you can experience with Grado's older cans.

Congrats and enjoy them.


----------



## ruhenheiM

GreenBow said:


> Actually after more thinking. Hifi speakers are usually rated in the 2, 4, or 8ohm range. Whereas headphones are made from 8 ohm to 600ohm. Not sure the situation of amplifier or Chord DAC output is analogous to hi-fi amplifiers. Possibly. No idea. ........ Anyway I hope someone got something from my post.



basically more or less the same, this is some of explanation that i could find



> > I've been putting in a lot of hours with the Focal Clear on my L2 -- reasonably good match on low output impedance, very poor match on high impedance.  I can't remember hearing another headphone so sensitive to high output impedance before, but it screws the bass all up.Understanding now why you make a DSHA-3F version
> 
> 
> On high Z, the L2 has a Zout of something like 50 Ohms. The headphones have an impedance of 80 Ohms at 1KHz, but 300 Ohms at 50Hz. That means there is a voltage divider with the headphone Z and amp Z. So, if there is a 1V signal, at 1K about 38% (50/(50+80)) of that signal is lost to the amp's impedance, and the other 62% goes to the phones. So you are left with a 0.62V. At 50Hz, the amp is still 50 Ohms but the phones are 300 Ohms. That means they get 86% of the signal. That's nearly a 3dB boost at 50Hz. Hence too much bass.



for grado measurement sample, not a fan of his work but its free. i like free stuff 
https://www.innerfidelity.com/images/GradoPS1000.pdf


----------



## ruhenheiM

BobG55 said:


> Here's what I don't understand : as indicated in my last post (above) I got my RS1 w/ buttons today.  I've listened to different albums/ artists/ genres, etc.  I've switched amplifiers, beginning w/ my Airist Heron 5 & now using my vintage Sansui AU-719 int amp.  I've been in this hobby long enough that I keep an open mind when I'm trying out new equipment, meaning specifically that I no longer fall under the "*wow factor*" spell because it's a new/ different toy.  Now to get to the point of what I don't understand.
> 
> For those of us who really appreciate the "Grado sound", why are at least _*some *_of the Grado headphones never mentioned or are never part of the "_*elite*_" lists of the big names/ critics/ gurus, associated w/ this site ?  I also own the PS1000 (original) & to my ears & taste they are right up there & better _*IMHO*_ than many other venerated headphones.  For example, I've owned the Utopia & I liked it but is it better than the PS1000 ? Not to my ears ... &, more importantly, are they worth $5,000.00 ?  I'll let others debate that question but you all pretty much have a good idea of what my answer is.  My goal here is not to put down other headphones in order to elevate the Grados but, I'm sorry to say that one of the worse headphone I've ever listened to has to be the Focal Elear.  What other headphone has it's midrange as it's peak ?  I couldn't sell them fast enough & all anyone has to do is take a look at the headphones classifieds to see how many times the Elear shows up.
> 
> ...



first, congrats! i still think that still one of the most beautiful looking headphone of all time

and....


in other words, to sum up your comments for lazy people like me  just because you don't like it, doesn't mean it's crap  ~trademark pending~

something i don't like about this new age reviewers, too much of their own preferences.  just provide or describe how it sound as accurate as possible, let the readers figure out if they're going to like it or not, but you know sometimes that kind of review is not good for business




wormsdriver said:


> "_Istartedtouse his reviews in reverse... if hedidn’t like a headphone, that made me think I would like it_."
> LMAO. I also do this same thing! I haven't tried the Ultrasone but I've always been curious about them from that particular video review. I don't think I would splurge on the Edition 10, but I would definitely like to try the Signature DJ, Signature Pro and maybe the Edition 8 which can be found used for under $500.



lol i also want to try ultrasone signature pro or dxp. you should get one and then let us know what you think


----------



## Shane D

Looking for opinions from the Grado faithful: 
I have, and love, the SR325e's, although I find them a little bright sometimes. 
A local shop has a PS500E demo pair on SALE. I checked them out but found them a little too "smooth".
My music types are new rock, classic rock and horn jazz.

With that small bit of information, would you recommend new RS2e's or a demo pair of GS1000i's. I am assuming the latter are a few years old as the GS1000e have been around for quite a while. The dealer says they will have full warranty as the buyer will be the first owner.

Any input?

Shane D


----------



## ruthieandjohn (May 12, 2018)

@Shane D I love both...one is my favorite on ear and the other is one of my favorite over ears.

The RS2e will come with a 1/8” plug, great for portable setups like iPhones.  The GS1000i will have the 1/4” plug and be a bit more cumbersome.  However, the GS1000i and its over ear pads are more comfortable than the RS2e.

They BOTH sound fantastic, with the GS1000i having a bit larger soundstage and the RS2e being more intimate.  Overall, I gave the edge to the GS1000i when I compared it to the RS2e (larger numbers are better).


----------



## tricolor

@Shane D and folks! Hope all is well!



Shane D said:


> Looking for opinions from the Grado faithful:
> I have, and love, the SR325e's, although I find them a little bright sometimes.
> A local shop has a PS500E demo pair on SALE. I checked them out but found them a little too "smooth".
> My music types are new rock, classic rock and horn jazz.
> ...



I have a GS1000i and I LOVE it... don't think I will ever sell it!  I find it super comfortable... sometimes feels a bit "bright", but nothing that a tiny EQ won't fix... I  think it depends on recordings as well, anyway... I have never used the RS2e's... but I did replace the flat pads of an SR225 with the "donut"ones... 
and it feels quite comfy and sounds nice as well... might be another option...  

cheers!


----------



## Shane D

ruthieandjohn said:


> @Shane D I love both...one is my favorite on ear and the other is one of my favorite over ears.
> 
> The RS2e will come with a 1/8” plug, great for portable setups like iPhones.  The GS1000i will have the 1/4” plug and be a bit more cumbersome.  However, the GS1000i and its over ear pads are more comfortable than the RS2e.
> 
> They BOTH sound fantastic, with the GS1000i having a bit larger soundstage and the RS2e being more intimate.



I was hoping you would respond!
Have you tried the SR325e yourself?
I am hoping for a better 325, if that makes sense. 
The PS500e left me a little cold. Really enjoyed the smoothness at first, but it ended up leaving me a bit cold.
I run my home phones through an iFi micro iCAN SE to add a bit of bass.
I have always believed in buying the newest model you can afford, but the high end, older model can be a better buy.
In this case, I can't try either one out in person.

Shane D


----------



## ruhenheiM (May 12, 2018)

Shane D said:


> Looking for opinions from the Grado faithful:
> I have, and love, the SR325e's, although I find them a little bright sometimes.
> A local shop has a PS500E demo pair on SALE. I checked them out but found them a little too "smooth".
> My music types are new rock, classic rock and horn jazz.
> ...



if you have no trouble for the comfort, rs2e is a safe choice, you might want to try sr125/225 also. i'm not a fans of gs1000i, i found them sounds weird for rock/metal, small ensemble jazz sound pretty nice though, i think you need to  demo gs1000i first. that gs1000i almost like sr325 gold, not everyone like their tuning, not even for grado fans, those two truly a love or hate it headphones


----------



## Shane D

Thanks for the replies folks. I know sound is SO subjective.

Shane D


----------



## ruhenheiM

hope you all have wonderful weekend, happy listening!


----------



## HungryPanda

ruhenheiM said:


> hope you all have wonderful weekend, happy listening!


Nothing like a little Marc Bolan to kick off a Sunday morning


----------



## HungryPanda

One of my faves


----------



## BobG55

If anyone is interested, there's a GS2000e for sale on Canuck Audio Mart for $1,200.00 Canadian which converts roughly to $973.00 US.   The sellers on that site will usually ship to the US also.


http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649435849-grado-statement-series-gs2000e-headphone/


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Shane D said:


> I was hoping you would respond!
> Have you tried the SR325e yourself?
> I am hoping for a better 325, if that makes sense.
> The PS500e left me a little cold. Really enjoyed the smoothness at first, but it ended up leaving me a bit cold.
> ...


Yes, as have tried the SR325e myself.   In comparison, I found it indistinguishable from the SR225i.  The -225 line is less bright than the 325 line, but the -i is brighter than the -e.  Hence, the -e of the 325e brings its brightness down to match the brightness of the 225i. 

I have compared these Grado headphones three at a time:




*My Grado Family Portrait - 25 headphones, 1 IEM, 2 amplifiers, and 2 wooden boxes.
(From L to R):
Row 1:  Joseph Grado HPA-1, HP1000, Grado GR10e, RA1
Row 2:  PS1000, PS1000e
Row 3:  GS1000i, GS1000e
Row 4:  Bushmills X, HF1, PS500, GH1
Row 5:  RS2e, RS2i, RS2, RS1
Row 6:  RS1i, SR325e, SR325is, SR325i
Row 7:  SR125, SR125e, SR225i, SR325
Row 8:  SR80, SR80e, SR60i, iGrado
Row 9:  Grado Wooden Box (Over Ears); Grado Wooden Box (On Ears).*

I then attempted to construct an overall rank order across all the Grados I had, on four summary features as shown a tracking the top of each column (top of list, 100%, is highest for each column):




 From that, I could combine the four scores into a rough overall preference order:





As you can see, the GS1000i and the RS2e are top of the list... the SR325e is my least preferred of the four versions of the SR325.


----------



## Shane D

ruthieandjohn said:


> I have compared these Grado headphones three at a time:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE your list! Although I read it a while back I had forgotten how highly you rank the RS2e's. They are the cheapest option on the "I want woodies list".

In Canada my options seem to be:
1) GS2000e - used (dealer) for $1,200.00. Not sure about tax.
2) GH2 - new (dealer) for $895.00, plus tax (15%).
3) GS1000i - 2yr old demo (dealer) for $895.00. Not sure about tax.
4) RS2e - new. Every dealer in Canada is $659.00, plus tax. BEST case scenario would be tax free, if that. 
Still the cheapest option on the list and your highest ranked!

Mmmm...food for thought.

Thanks for the input!

Shane D


----------



## Nick 214

Shane D- 

Is "used" a no-go? The last two cans that I bought on the FS forums have come from the True North...

NK


----------



## goldminetrash

Shane D said:


> I LOVE your list! Although I read it a while back I had forgotten how highly you rank the RS2e's. They are the cheapest option on the "I want woodies list".
> 
> In Canada my options seem to be:
> 1) GS2000e - used (dealer) for $1,200.00. Not sure about tax.
> ...



Hi Shane, 
I own the RS2e and the GH2. While I love the RS2e for their intimate sound stage, the GH2 became my favourite Grado headphone in the last few months. it just sounds so musical and delivers punch and bass, something I missed with the RS2e.

all in all, they are both very good headphones. sometimes it's up to my mood which one I prefer. give the GH2 a try if you can!


----------



## Shane D

Nick 214 said:


> Shane D-
> 
> Is "used" a no-go? The last two cans that I bought on the FS forums have come from the True North...
> 
> NK



Not a no go for me. I never think about checking the FS forum becuse of shipping and exchange. I am constantly monitoring Kijiji and Canuck Audio Mart.
And I will add the FS forum to my hunt.

Thanks for the heads up!

Shane D


----------



## Shane D

goldminetrash said:


> Hi Shane,
> I own the RS2e and the GH2. While I love the RS2e for their intimate sound stage, the GH2 became my favourite Grado headphone in the last few months. it just sounds so musical and delivers punch and bass, something I missed with the RS2e.
> 
> all in all, they are both very good headphones. sometimes it's up to my mood which one I prefer. give the GH2 a try if you can!



There is only one Grado shop here and they don't have the GH2's. And they don't even stock the RS2e's!!

It's funny how our budget is so elastic. In three years my budget has gone from $199.00 to $299.00 to $399.00 and now I am thinking about $659.00. With tax that is like $750.00.

The GH2's are, I'm sure, awesome, but holy crap! They are about $1,100.00, all in.

Two years ago (or even a year ago), the thought of spending over a grand on 'phones would never have occured to me. Now I am like maybe...

The RS2e's seem like a logical next step, but not if I am going to sell them at a large loss in a year and shoot for the GH2/GS2000e/etc.



Shane D


----------



## Nick 214

Shane D said:


> Not a no go for me. I never think about checking the FS forum becuse of shipping and exchange. I am constantly monitoring Kijiji and Canuck Audio Mart.
> And I will add the FS forum to my hunt.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!
> ...



In fact, I recently bought an HF-1 (with box) from a Canadian HF'er on the FS/FT Forum. Easy as pie.

NK


----------



## Shane D

Cool.

Shane D


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Shane D said:


> There is only one Grado shop here and they don't have the GH2's. And they don't even stock the RS2e's!!
> 
> It's funny how our budget is so elastic. In three years my budget has gone from $199.00 to $299.00 to $399.00 and now I am thinking about $659.00. With tax that is like $750.00.
> 
> ...


As perhaps stated somewhere in this thread, the RS2e and the GH2 complements each other really well. I'm of the opinion that we should always have 1 Reference or Prestige series in our inventory, I don't find the "Grado house sound" too prevalent in the other series. YMMV


----------



## BobG55

I bought a demo GS1000i from a Montreal retailer & received them today.  First thing I noticed when I took them out of the pizza box was that they looked brand new.  Then I plugged them in my vintage Sansui AU-719 integrated amplifier and started the album "Two Against Nature" / by, Steely Dan. 

I'm not sure exactly how to put this or resume what I'm hearing with this headphone in a simple way except to say :


----------



## Shane D

BobG55 said:


> I bought a demo GS1000i from a Montreal retailer & received them today.  First thing I noticed when I took them out of the pizza box was that they looked brand new.  Then I plugged them in my vintage Sansui AU-719 integrated amplifier and started the album "Two Against Nature" / by, Steely Dan.
> 
> I'm not sure exactly how to put this or resume what I'm hearing with this headphone in a simple way except to say :



Glad you are enjoying them. I was thinking hard about bringing those to Nova Scotia, but with tax, that is a fair bit of money for two year old demo's (unless you got a discount.). Have you ever heard the GS1000e for comparison? Or are you a big fan of the i series?

Shane D


----------



## Shane D

Took today off to make it a four day weekend (Canada). Sitting in my chair listening to the SR325e's and I had an idea: Why not shoot out some emails to Grado dealers across Canada. Got a few replies. No sales or promotions, but a few are willing to give me 15% Off and offer free shipping.  Thinking about the:
RS2E @ $659.00
RS1E @ $899.00
GH2 @ $975.00

Basically just tax free and free shipping.  Any comments?

Shane D

I am SO wanting a pair of woodies...


----------



## Shane D

ruthieandjohn said:


> As you can see, the GS1000i and the RS2e are top of the list... the SR325e is my least preferred of the four versions of the SR325.



Have you ever heard the GH2 or the RS1e? I know they are not on your list, but just wondered if you had any take on them?

Thanks!

Shane D


----------



## Nitreb

BobG55 said:


> I bought a demo GS1000i from a Montreal retailer & received them today.  First thing I noticed when I took them out of the pizza box was that they looked brand new.  Then I plugged them in my vintage Sansui AU-719 integrated amplifier and started the album "Two Against Nature" / by, Steely Dan.
> 
> I'm not sure exactly how to put this or resume what I'm hearing with this headphone in a simple way except to say :



Indeed! I had a pair for several years, but gave them to a friend when I bought the GS2000e last year.
Enjoy!


----------



## Shane D (May 18, 2018)

Never mind...


----------



## BobG55

Shane D said:


> Glad you are enjoying them. I was thinking hard about bringing those to Nova Scotia, but with tax, that is a fair bit of money for two year old demo's (unless you got a discount.). Have you ever heard the GS1000e for comparison? Or are you a big fan of the i series?



The retailer accepted my offer which included the tax + s&h.  I briefly owned the GS1000e more than a year ago but can't really remember their sound but didn't really like them.  As for the GS1000i I read a lot of reviews, forums, threads & posts before pulling the trigger on them.  I also own the RS1 w/ buttons & the original PS1000.  Both are amongst my favourite headphones also.  So, I don't have an affinity about any Grado series in particular.


----------



## Shane D

BobG55 said:


> The retailer accepted my offer which included the tax + s&h.  I briefly owned the GS1000e more than a year ago but can't really remember their sound but didn't really like them.  As for the GS1000i I read a lot of reviews, forums, threads & posts before pulling the trigger on them.  I also own the RS1 w/ buttons & the original PS1000.  Both are amongst my favourite headphones also.  So, I don't have an affinity about any Grado series in particular.



Nice collection!

Shane D


----------



## ruthieandjohn

@Shane D I have, have heard, and love the recent version (brown headband, less protruding drivers) RS1e... probably the one Grado I would keep if someone said I only could keep one (or the GS1000i, for one over ear pair).  I have never heard the GH2.


----------



## Shane D

ruthieandjohn said:


> @Shane D I have, have heard, and love the recent version (brown headband, less protruding drivers) RS1e... probably the one Grado I would keep if someone said I only could keep one (or the GS1000i, for one over ear pair).  I have never heard the GH2.



You prefer that over the RS2e? I thought the RS2e and the GS1000i were your favourite 'phones?
Or are they just the favourites of your tested list?

Shane D


----------



## jaywillin

GH2, Project Ember ii, Mimby and



a nice way to start a Saturday morning !


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Shane D said:


> You prefer that over the RS2e? I thought the RS2e and the GS1000i were your favourite 'phones?
> Or are they just the favourites of your tested list?
> 
> Shane D


When I compare my RS2e to my RS1e using my 10 acoustic feature test, the RS2e wins.  But if I had to give one up and keep one, I’d keep my RS1e.  I think there is an overall sound preference that goes beyond my 10 features that favors the RS1e, plus I have the emotional connection to them of buying them at the HeadRoom store just before they closed, which was started by retiring InnerFidelity guru Tyll Hertsens.


----------



## Shane D

ruthieandjohn said:


> When I compare my RS2e to my RS1e using my 10 acoustic feature test, the RS2e wins.  But if I had to give one up and keep one, I’d keep my RS1e.  I think there is an overall sound preference that goes beyond my 10 features that favors the RS1e, plus I have the emotional connection to them of buying them at the HeadRoom store just before they closed, which was started by retiring InnerFidelity guru Tyll Hertsens.


Thanks for the reply. Is that you in the pic?

I am dying to to pull the trigger on something. I WISH I could spend an afternoon somewhere testing...

I think my biggest fear is dropping $650.00 to $950.00 on something and finding out that it is only marginally better than my SR325e's, which I am enjoying even more lately.  I don't know it it's actual burn-in or imaginary burn in, but they sound even better and I am not noticing the brightness/harshness nearly as much.

Shane D


----------



## DavidA

Shane D said:


> Thanks for the reply. Is that you in the pic?
> 
> I am dying to to pull the trigger on something. I WISH I could spend an afternoon somewhere testing...
> 
> ...


Since we all hear differently its hard/difficult to predict what an individual will like, I'm one that didn't care for the SR325e and sent it back after 3 weeks for a SR225e which to me sounded less treble peaky and with a slightly fuller sound but it didn't stop me from modding them and then getting a RS2e which was different but with some tracks better than my modded SR225e.  I'm also a person that loves the look of different wood cups so I also have built a few using SR225i, SR80i, Ypsilon S1, S2, R1 and G1 drivers along with Nhoord Red V2 drivers:


----------



## Shane D

DavidA said:


> Since we all hear differently its hard/difficult to predict what an individual will like, I'm one that didn't care for the SR325e and sent it back after 3 weeks for a SR225e which to me sounded less treble peaky and with a slightly fuller sound but it didn't stop me from modding them and then getting a RS2e which was different but with some tracks better than my modded SR225e.  I'm also a person that loves the look of different wood cups so I also have built a few using SR225i, SR80i, Ypsilon S1, S2, R1 and G1 drivers along with Nhoord Red V2 drivers:



BEAUTIFUL work! 

Shane D

PS: I am inching closer to the buy button. Those GH2's are beautiful...


----------



## DavidA

@Shane D, I see that you have a Meze 99 in your collection, how do you like them in comparison to the SR325e?


----------



## Shane D

DavidA said:


> @Shane D, I see that you have a Meze 99 in your collection, how do you like them in comparison to the SR325e?



I love the Classics. They are my road warriors as I take them to work every day.
They do not need or even benefit from amplification, IMO. I use them with my LG V30 and they sound very full and musical. I have had many people at work try this rig and everyone loves it.

However, I find that every closed headphone is "lacking" when compared to an open back. I have three pairs of headphones and love them all. However, when I A/B the closed back, they sound muffled or veiled. And then the Grado's sound a little bright/harsh.

It will be really interesting to compare Grado to Grado.

Shane D


----------



## Shane D (May 19, 2018)

I am pumped!! I just ordered the GH2's.  Will have them for next weekend.  Yesssss.

Shane D
https://www.gradolabs.com/headphones/limited-editions/item/65-gh2


----------



## Astral Abyss

Shane D said:


> I am pumped!! I just ordered the GH2's.  Will have them for next weekend.  Yesssss.
> 
> Shane D
> 
> http://www.audiow3.com/grado-heritage-gh2-headphone



You're going to love them.


----------



## Shane D

Astral Abyss said:


> You're going to love them.



Wow, you have quite the collection! I think this might be the start of a Grado collection for me. I jumped the RS2e for now, but I can always circle back.  I think I would love to have a SR325e, RS2e, Gh2, and a GS1000e/GS2000e (probably used).

Shane D


----------



## Astral Abyss

Shane D said:


> Wow, you have quite the collection! I think this might be the start of a Grado collection for me. I jumped the RS2e for now, but I can always circle back.  I think I would love to have a SR325e, RS2e, Gh2, and a GS1000e/GS2000e (probably used).
> 
> Shane D


We'll have to see if you take yours off after listening to it and stare at it thinking, "How the hell did they make it sound so good?"  It gives me that deep, full bass that I like from my closed backs, but still has plenty of midrange vocal detail and treble sparkle.  Truly the one headphone I would never sell.  My wife calls them my "tiny headphones".  GH2 is the only Grado or Grado-mod I have that I prefer the L-cush on, so they do kind of look tiny compared to all my other headphones.


----------



## Shane D

Astral Abyss said:


> We'll have to see if you take yours off after listening to it and stare at it thinking, "How the hell did they make it sound so good?"  It gives me that deep, full bass that I like from my closed backs, but still has plenty of midrange vocal detail and treble sparkle.  Truly the one headphone I would never sell.  My wife calls them my "tiny headphones".  GH2 is the only Grado or Grado-mod I have that I prefer the L-cush on, so they do kind of look tiny compared to all my other headphones.



Do they come with the L-cush?  I thought about buying some extra cushions, but they didn't have them in stock and can not offer discounts.  Just as well since I want to try them stock for a couple of months and then see where we go. Your description just gets me more pumped. Maybe these will be the end-game phones in my case? My dream starting out was one closed back for home, one open back for home and one closed back for out and about. The Grado thing has kind of put a kink in that plan.
Wish Grado made a closed back, but I suppose they probably wouldn't sound all that special if they did.


Shane D


----------



## Shane D

Astral Abyss said:


> You're going to love them.



I am watching some videos and had a question for you: Are the cushions the same as the SR325e? I noticed in a video in that are are also called Prestige, so that would make sense.

Shane D


----------



## gregorya (May 19, 2018)

Shane D said:


> I am watching some videos and had a question for you: Are the cushions the same as the SR325e? I noticed in a video in that are are also called Prestige, so that would make sense.
> 
> Shane D



Same L-cush pads on the SR325e and the GH2.

L-cush begins on the SR225e, and is standard on the SR325e, PS500, RS2e, RS1e, GH1 and GH2.


----------



## Shane D

gregorya said:


> Same L-cush pads on the SR325e and the GH2.



Thank you! So my options are a G-cush and a flat pad?

Shane D


----------



## ruthieandjohn

@Shane D Yes that is I buying the RS1e at HeadRoom in the picture.

Congratulations on your GH2 purchase!  That is probably a great move, as it is (I am told) the BASSIEST of the Grados, just as the 325i (not the -e) is the Brightest.  It should really be as different as possible from your SR325es.


----------



## Shane D

ruthieandjohn said:


> @Shane D Yes that is I buying the RS1e at HeadRoom in the picture.
> 
> Congratulations on your GH2 purchase!  That is probably a great move, as it is (I am told) the BASSIEST of the Grados, just as the 325i (not the -e) is the Brightest.  It should really be as different as possible from your SR325es.



Looks like you're a Shane size guy and about my age!

I am hoping for something different, but better. Hopefully this will fill the bill. I am SO excited about these!
Previous to this, my most expensive headphones were the Meze 99 Classics at $399.00, plus tax for a grand total of $460.00.
These are more than double that price and I hope desperately that I love them like no other.


Shane D


----------



## gregorya

Shane D said:


> Thank you! So my options are a G-cush and a flat pad?
> 
> Shane D



Grado make 3 styles of pad... the S-cush that come standard on the SR60e/SR80E/SR125e, the L-cush and the G-cush that comes on the GS1000e and all models up from there. 

All Grado pads are interchangeable on all models. The TTVJ flats are reproductions of an older style Grado pad. 

While all pads can be used on all models, certain combinations are less successful than others but of course it's all subjective.


----------



## Shane D

gregorya said:


> Grado make 3 styles of pad... the S-cush that come standard on the SR60e/SR80E/SR125e, the L-cush and the G-cush that comes on the GS1000e and all models up from there.
> 
> All Grado pads are interchangeable on all models. The TTVJ flats are reproductions of an older style Grado pad.
> 
> While all pads can be used on all models, certain combinations are less successful than others but of course it's all subjective.



Thank you for the education. I have read bits and pieces here and there.

Shane D


----------



## Astral Abyss

Shane D said:


> Looks like you're a Shane size guy and about my age!
> 
> I am hoping for something different, but better. Hopefully this will fill the bill. I am SO excited about these!
> Previous to this, my most expensive headphones were the Meze 99 Classics at $399.00, plus tax for a grand total of $460.00.
> ...



I only have one criticism of the GH1 and GH2 and that's the headband.  I really think for that much money they could have put one of the nicer Reference or PS500 bands on them.  I replaced both of mine with ones from Turbulent Labs.  They look and feel so much better now.


----------



## Shane D (May 20, 2018)

I actually find the SR325e headphone comfortable, although I had to stretch it out. As long as I am sitting in my lazy boy it fits fine.
Other than that it is pretty loose. 

Shane D


----------



## Astral Abyss

Shane D said:


> I am watching some videos and had a question for you: Are the cushions the same as the SR325e? I noticed in a video in that are are also called Prestige, so that would make sense.
> 
> Shane D



Looks like someone answered it for you already.  Good group of people here.

You might want to try them with thr G-cush at some point, but I didn't think it made them sound any better.


----------



## dannyvstheworld

I may be the minority here who prefers GH2 with the stock L Cush to the G Cush, but it's worth trying. And if you're coming from 325e, you may need some time getting used to the sound of GH2, just as I did. But from then on it has been my favorite Grado, and I can hardly go back to the 325e now. Hope you enjoy your GH2 just as I do.


----------



## Shane D

dannyvstheworld said:


> I may be the minority here who prefers GH2 with the stock L Cush to the G Cush, but it's worth trying. And if you're coming from 325e, you may need some time getting used to the sound of GH2, just as I did. But from then on it has been my favorite Grado, and I can hardly go back to the 325e now. Hope you enjoy your GH2 just as I do.



I do wonder how I will feel about the SR325E after using these for a few months.  Change is good, for the most part.

Shane D


----------



## jaywillin

dannyvstheworld said:


> I may be the minority here who prefers GH2 with the stock L Cush to the G Cush, but it's worth trying. And if you're coming from 325e, you may need some time getting used to the sound of GH2, just as I did. But from then on it has been my favorite Grado, and I can hardly go back to the 325e now. Hope you enjoy your GH2 just as I do.



i may be in that same minority, i go between the L, and G pads, and I find myself listening to with the L pads for longer periods of time


----------



## joseph69

Shane D said:


> I do wonder how I will feel about the SR325E after using these for a few months.  Change is good, for the most part. Shane D


 I have to say that after owning (in my case the 325is) for +/-6yrs now, I still *very much* enjoy them, and don't compare them to any other headphones I own because I feel they have that magical raw Grado sound driven right out of my MacBook Pro.


----------



## Mightygrey

Just a snap of my GH-1's with Turbulent Labs larger-width headband + G-Cush. Easily my "desert island" cans.


----------



## Shane D

joseph69 said:


> I have to say that after owning (in my case the 325is) for +/-6yrs now, I still *very much* enjoy them, and don't compare them to any other headphones I own because I feel they have that magical raw Grado sound driven right out of my MacBook Pro.



Hopefully I feel the same way. I am getting really tired of selling phones.

Shane D


----------



## Cactus Vomit

Hey all, long time Grado fan here.  Started with an SR-80 and then moved on to the 225e, and I've been enjoying that for a few years now.  I have a JDS Labs cMoyBB v2.02 that I've been using for years as well.  I've found the integrated bass boost to pair really well with the natural Grado sound, and fill in most of what people say is missing from Grado phones.  I've recently decided to make the move to the RS2e based on the reviews I've read, and I'm now wondering what, if anything, I should do amp-wise.  I was debating just getting a new, v2.03 version of the cMoyBB to try to retain the amp's bass boost, while allowing me to invest in an external power source (finding a DC adapter that works with the v2.02 is near impossible, it seems).  But if I'm buying a new amp, I have to wonder: is there something "better" I should be looking at?  As I said, I really do enjoy the boost the cMoyBB gives the low end, so I'd be looking for an amp that could do something similar.  But if I'm enjoying what the cMoy provides, is there any need to try to go much further?


----------



## gryphon1911

Short time lurker and Grado user here.  Just getting back into higher quality audio gear.  Heard a lot of the Grado love and picked up the SR80e.  Absolutely love them.

With a basic amp like the FiiO e10k or JDSLabs cmoyBB, the bass response is less than what I wanted, but I recently got a Little Dot Mk II and talk about night and day difference!  Such a fuller sound, bass response it better in quantity and quality, soundstage is just awesome!!

I could probably kick myself for not snagging a set of RS2e on the buy/sell forums here a few weeks ago.  Those are probably my next purchase.  

Looking forward to following this thread and learning all kinds of awesome stuff about the Grado line!


----------



## whirlwind

gryphon1911 said:


> Short time lurker and Grado user here.  Just getting back into higher quality audio gear.  Heard a lot of the Grado love and picked up the SR80e.  Absolutely love them.
> 
> With a basic amp like the FiiO e10k or JDSLabs cmoyBB, the bass response is less than what I wanted, but I recently got a Little Dot Mk II and talk about night and day difference!  Such a fuller sound, bass response it better in quantity and quality, soundstage is just awesome!!
> 
> ...



Welcome, I am from Ohio also.
The  SR80's have to be one of the best deals in headphones for the money.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Cactus Vomit said:


> Hey all, long time Grado fan here.  Started with an SR-80 and then moved on to the 225e, and I've been enjoying that for a few years now.  I have a JDS Labs cMoyBB v2.02 that I've been using for years as well.  I've found the integrated bass boost to pair really well with the natural Grado sound, and fill in most of what people say is missing from Grado phones.  I've recently decided to make the move to the RS2e based on the reviews I've read, and I'm now wondering what, if anything, I should do amp-wise.  I was debating just getting a new, v2.03 version of the cMoyBB to try to retain the amp's bass boost, while allowing me to invest in an external power source (finding a DC adapter that works with the v2.02 is near impossible, it seems).  But if I'm buying a new amp, I have to wonder: is there something "better" I should be looking at?  As I said, I really do enjoy the boost the cMoyBB gives the low end, so I'd be looking for an amp that could do something similar.  But if I'm enjoying what the cMoy provides, is there any need to try to go much further?



hard to say, i never try cmoy so not sure what to expect. if you don't find anything lacking or altering the sound with the amp, then you're probably in the right place. if not, then there are plenty of options out there


----------



## gryphon1911

whirlwind said:


> Welcome, I am from Ohio also.
> The  SR80's have to be one of the best deals in headphones for the money.



Good to hear from another Buckeye!   I'm having a hard time believing that other Grado cans could sound better than the SR80e.   However, I'm willing to take a chance and sample them all just to make sure.  Not sure that my wallet is ready though!!  lol.


----------



## DavidA

Cactus Vomit said:


> Hey all, long time Grado fan here.  Started with an SR-80 and then moved on to the 225e, and I've been enjoying that for a few years now.  I have a JDS Labs cMoyBB v2.02 that I've been using for years as well.  I've found the integrated bass boost to pair really well with the natural Grado sound, and fill in most of what people say is missing from Grado phones.  I've recently decided to make the move to the RS2e based on the reviews I've read, and I'm now wondering what, if anything, I should do amp-wise.  I was debating just getting a new, v2.03 version of the cMoyBB to try to retain the amp's bass boost, while allowing me to invest in an external power source (finding a DC adapter that works with the v2.02 is near impossible, it seems).  But if I'm buying a new amp, I have to wonder: is there something "better" I should be looking at?  As I said, I really do enjoy the boost the cMoyBB gives the low end, so I'd be looking for an amp that could do something similar.  But if I'm enjoying what the cMoy provides, is there any need to try to go much further?


The only thing that you might want to try is a hybrid amp like a Project Solstice or the SS version Project Polaris since you can adjust the output impedance to fine tune the sound.

Another suggestion would be to try different ear pads, Grado or generic G-pads and also some generic L-pads, nice thing is you can use any of these pads with all of you Grado headphones.


----------



## Mightygrey

GH-1 with Turbulent Labs "Coffee"-coloured wide headband and G-Cush = my "desert island" cans.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

How does changing the pads affect the sound? I suppose it would be similar to the PS500e?


----------



## joseph69

WilliamLeonhart said:


> How does changing the pads affect the sound? I suppose it would be similar to the PS500e?


It depends on the Grado model headphone as well as the brand/type of cushions used.


----------



## ZMG885

Cactus Vomit said:


> Hey all, long time Grado fan here.  Started with an SR-80 and then moved on to the 225e, and I've been enjoying that for a few years now.  I have a JDS Labs cMoyBB v2.02 that I've been using for years as well.  I've found the integrated bass boost to pair really well with the natural Grado sound, and fill in most of what people say is missing from Grado phones.  I've recently decided to make the move to the RS2e based on the reviews I've read, and I'm now wondering what, if anything, I should do amp-wise.  I was debating just getting a new, v2.03 version of the cMoyBB to try to retain the amp's bass boost, while allowing me to invest in an external power source (finding a DC adapter that works with the v2.02 is near impossible, it seems).  But if I'm buying a new amp, I have to wonder: is there something "better" I should be looking at?  As I said, I really do enjoy the boost the cMoyBB gives the low end, so I'd be looking for an amp that could do something similar.  But if I'm enjoying what the cMoy provides, is there any need to try to go much further?



Well, there is a case for staying where you are if you already like the sound.  If you're curious though, the RS2e scales well and reaches way way beyond their price point in sound quality.   I started out with my RS2es paired with an Audioengine D1 DAC/Amp fed apple lossless from my mac mini, which at the time sounded great.  Then I upgraded to a Schiit Modi Multibit DAC and Magni 3 headphone amp.  The difference was astounding.   I haven't tried the amps that @DavidA recommended, but the project ember II or the sunrise is on a short list as well as the Schiit Vahalla 2 (I heard with the RS2e at a recent head-fi meet).   It is worth trying out the cushions, though for myself, I keep going back to the L-cush for the RS2es.   I love the Grado G-cush on my magnum V8 modded Sr80 as it sounds best there, but not on the RS2e.  Your own experience will be your guide


----------



## DavidA

@ZMG885, did you try both the Grado G-pads and generic G-pads?  I've found that I prefer the generic ones over the OEM only due to the softer edge but I do prefer the sound with OEM G-pads better on the RS2e (mine are modded) so this makes my impressions a bit different from most.  I have an Ember and its a really good amp but I mentioned the Solstice and Polaris as cheaper alternatives to the Ember and my other preferred amp is the headphone output of my Teac UD-301 since it has great synergy paired with most Grado headphones that I've tried with it.


----------



## gryphon1911 (May 22, 2018)

ZMG885 said:


> Well, there is a case for staying where you are if you already like the sound.  If you're curious though, the RS2e scales well and reaches way way beyond their price point in sound quality.   I started out with my RS2es paired with an Audioengine D1 DAC/Amp fed apple lossless from my mac mini, which at the time sounded great.  Then I upgraded to a Schiit Modi Multibit DAC and Magni 3 headphone amp.  The difference was astounding.   I haven't tried the amps that @DavidA recommended, but the project ember II or the sunrise is on a short list as well as the Schiit Vahalla 2 (I heard with the RS2e at a recent head-fi meet).   It is worth trying out the cushions, though for myself, I keep going back to the L-cush for the RS2es.   I love the Grado G-cush on my magnum V8 modded Sr80 as it sounds best there, but not on the RS2e.  Your own experience will be your guide



That's a great point about the amp upgrades.  I didn't realize how much a different amp would make until I went from the FiiO e10k to the Little dot Mk II.  even with the stock tubes, the LD just has a much more enjoyable sound to me...makes the SR80e soumd so much better than I thought it could.


----------



## ZMG885

DavidA said:


> @ZMG885, did you try both the Grado G-pads and generic G-pads?  I've found that I prefer the generic ones over the OEM only due to the softer edge but I do prefer the sound with OEM G-pads better on the RS2e (mine are modded) so this makes my impressions a bit different from most.  I have an Ember and its a really good amp but I mentioned the Solstice and Polaris as cheaper alternatives to the Ember and my other preferred amp is the headphone output of my Teac UD-301 since it has great synergy paired with most Grado headphones that I've tried with it.



I did try both the generic (Earzonk) and Grado brand G pads, and I much prefer the Grado brand.   The generics seemed to have a shallower cup that fit more against my ear, whereas the Grado G fit nicely around my ear, and for my head/ear shape that may contribute to the dramatic sound difference between the two.  Specifically, the mids/treble on the generic became grainy. and while the base was boosted it wasn't as tight or clear as the Grado brand. 

I've looked at the Ember as well, and good to know it pairs nicely with the RS2e.  I'm thinking about an OTL style as I've also got Beyerdynamic DT1770s that could benefit.  Nearly pulled the trigger on a Valhalla 2...


----------



## gregorya

Mightygrey said:


> GH-1 with Turbulent Labs "Coffee"-coloured wide headband and G-Cush = my "desert island" cans.



Looks very nice, but that Turbulent Labs headband looks more like the tan headband than the coffee... my coffee band is much darker. 

Either way, it looks great!


----------



## Mightygrey

gregorya said:


> Looks very nice, but that Turbulent Labs headband looks more like the tan headband than the coffee... my coffee band is much darker.
> 
> Either way, it looks great!


Yeah it might be - can't remember the exact colour name is the top of my head !


----------



## Cactus Vomit

ZMG885 said:


> Well, there is a case for staying where you are if you already like the sound.  If you're curious though, the RS2e scales well and reaches way way beyond their price point in sound quality.   I started out with my RS2es paired with an Audioengine D1 DAC/Amp fed apple lossless from my mac mini, which at the time sounded great.  Then I upgraded to a Schiit Modi Multibit DAC and Magni 3 headphone amp.  The difference was astounding.   I haven't tried the amps that @DavidA recommended, but the project ember II or the sunrise is on a short list as well as the Schiit Vahalla 2 (I heard with the RS2e at a recent head-fi meet).   It is worth trying out the cushions, though for myself, I keep going back to the L-cush for the RS2es.   I love the Grado G-cush on my magnum V8 modded Sr80 as it sounds best there, but not on the RS2e.  Your own experience will be your guide



Thanks for the recommendations, I'll look into them.  I actually did manage to find a compatible AC Adapter on the Radioshack website (who would have thought that thing is still up and running?).  Supposedly the cMoyBB greatly improves with high voltage external power source instead of just using 9V batteries, so I'm pretty interested to see if there's any noticeable difference.  I remember reading rumors that Grado's own RA1 amp was, at heart, a very well-dressed cMoy.


----------



## gregorya

Cactus Vomit said:


> I remember reading rumors that Grado's own RA1 amp was, at heart, a very well-dressed cMoy.



I have several different CMOY amps as well as Grado's RA1. 

While they all may share a similar design, it is important to note that they all sound different. The RA1 does sound very good with Grado phones, in my humble opinion.


----------



## gryphon1911

Cactus Vomit said:


> Thanks for the recommendations, I'll look into them.  I actually did manage to find a compatible AC Adapter on the Radioshack website (who would have thought that thing is still up and running?).  Supposedly the cMoyBB greatly improves with high voltage external power source instead of just using 9V batteries, so I'm pretty interested to see if there's any noticeable difference.  I remember reading rumors that Grado's own RA1 amp was, at heart, a very well-dressed cMoy.



I can attest that it does.  The soundstage seems more open with the AC adapter.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

gregorya said:


> I have several different CMOY amps as well as Grado's RA1.
> 
> While they all may share a similar design, it is important to note that they all sound different. The RA1 does sound very good with Grado phones, in my humble opinion.


Hmmm in my country some DIYer used to advertise their Cmoys as "RA1" clones. Do you think the much higher cost is worth it?


----------



## LugBug1 (May 23, 2018)

I always try to have a Grado in the stable. No other headphone does what they do. No other headphone makes instruments sound so tangible - the airflow and openness is unique. Anyhooo;

One Grado that I've always wanted to try and never quite got round to is the SR325. I kind of missed it out going from the 225 to the RS2 and RS1. In the last couple of years I've been more than happy living with the SR225e (owned the 225i previously), it's such a bargain these days and is always my first recommendation.

I sold my 225's about 6 month ago and so I've now replaced them with the 325e. (won the bid for the same price as a pair SR80e new. Lucky me  )

So how am I getting on the aluminium kings of the prestige line I hear you shout?? (get on with it!!)

Yeah, they're alright...

Just joking 

My music preferences are 95% classical the rest is Jazz and other stuff (Radiohead, Bjork etc)

Treble: The detail on these is extraordinary. It's a Grado, but the metal does have an influence on the sound. It's easy to imagine the sound being metallic, but its not. It's my imagination - these are bright and clear (extended) but no more harsher than my previous RS1i on bright recordings.

Mids: This is where the party is at - voices, solo instruments (especially piano) sound fantastic. The mids blend perfectly up towards the treble and seem to be as flat as a very flat pancake. Your recording will sound good if it is a good recording. That's all I'm saying.

Bass: A bit more pronounced than the 225e and it nicely warms up the above action. It invades the mids as grado's do but its a welcome warmth. I'm a big fan of grado bass, if I want laying and detail I'll wear my HD800. What you get is that lovely punch as the air flows - fantastic for double bass and timpani - it's fun but not inaccurate from a live music experience. Fun.

Soundstage: this where I always feel Grado gets an unfair deal in description. The soundstage is great. Really great! The imaging is close, but the soundstage is large and airy - the openness is another factor that really appeals to me. Once you get used the the comfort issues (and it doesn't take long), you have an extremely open airy soundstage that works wonderfully with orchestral or other music that needs breathing space.

Must stress I use Grado's on vintage amps. I'm not a fan of them through solid state dedicated amps. they can be a little too dry for my liking. They work great pumped with some higher unmatched impedance to my ears. They are already coloured so what works - 'works' in my book.

I do think these are a step up from the SR225e - but I'm a realist and probably wouldn't recommend them over them for two reasons. One, the price difference. Two, they are heavier and not as comfortable. And as far as sound goes - the little bit of extra detail (sharpness) and bass is not going to change your enjoyment of the music Grado styley. Having said that, I wouldn't swap them back as I think the extra detail at the top is better for my preference for classical music.  

Just some early thoughts. Cheers


----------



## whirlwind

LugBug1 said:


> I always try to have a Grado in the stable. No other headphone does what they do. No other headphone makes instruments sound so tangible - the airflow and openness is unique. Anyhooo;
> 
> One Grado that I've always wanted to try and never quite got round to is the SR325. I kind of missed it out going from the 225 to the RS2 and RS1. In the last couple of years I've been more than happy living with the SR225e (owned the 225i previously), it's such a bargain these days and is always my first recommendation.
> 
> ...





Great post.

I am with you...got to have a Grado ready to grab at any moment....heck, everybody should have one in their stable


----------



## HungryPanda

whirlwind said:


> Great post.
> 
> I am with you...got to have a Grado ready to grab at any moment....heck, everybody should have one in their stable


Or several


----------



## ruthieandjohn

HungryPanda said:


> Or several


...or OODLES!


----------



## Shane D

Shane D said:


> I am pumped!! I just ordered the GH2's.  Will have them for next weekend.  Yesssss.
> 
> Shane D


Got an email this afternoon: 'phones shipped today and I should have them for Friday.

Very excited!

Shane D


----------



## Shane D

Not sure how a poll would work for a question like this:
We all love our Grado's, but in some situations you just need a closed back.
What is the most favoured closed backs for the Grado faithful?

I have been reading a ton about the Sony MDR Z7.  Wondering what else is available under 1K.

Shane D


----------



## gregorya (May 23, 2018)

WilliamLeonhart said:


> Hmmm in my country some DIYer used to advertise their Cmoys as "RA1" clones. Do you think the much higher cost is worth it?



I think the sound is very good with Grado phones... you pay extra for the aesthetics for sure but it does look and feel very nice. Whether the extra cost is justified is a personal decision.

My point is that all cmoy amps are not created equal... some use 1 9volt battery, some use 2. 

Some use tone controls, some don't. 

And they all sound somewhat different.


----------



## ruthieandjohn (May 24, 2018)

Shane D said:


> Not sure how a poll would work for a question like this:
> We all love our Grado's, but in some situations you just need a closed back.
> What is the most favoured closed backs for the Grado faithful?
> 
> ...


For closed headphones, I have the Ultrasone Edition 8, the Fostex TH900, and the Sony MDR Z7. All are available used for less then $1,000, and maybe even new.

I prefer the sound of the Fostex and the Ultrasone, with maybe the Fostex a bit better in sound (more exciting bass while maintaining great treble detail), and the Ultrasone a bit better for mobile use (short light cord, 1/8” plug, smaller cups, more durable construction)

But I love the complete slightly fuzzy very strong bass and superlative comfort of the Sony!  They are even better balanced and from Sony product such Walkman ZX1 and DAC/amp PHA-3.

EDIT:  Oh, one more... the BeyerdynamicT5p I thought at the time I had it to be THE closed headsphone for Gradophiles, having the bright treble, gentle bass, and openness (at least for a closed headphone) of Grado.  I since concluded,however, that it was rather boring, and sold it.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Shane D said:


> Not sure how a poll would work for a question like this:
> We all love our Grado's, but in some situations you just need a closed back.
> What is the most favoured closed backs for the Grado faithful?
> 
> ...



i'm using pioneer se900d. currently satisfied and happy. it's also easy to drive, fairly portable, fairly comfort but for noise canceling not that great though. i think it's only available in japan market, already discontinued but from time to time, it came up in japan online auction.price pretty cheap

i've tried sony z7, not a fans of its sound. although headphone looks and built are very nice, the ear pads also really nice, actually i spent most of the time observed the ear pads than listening the headphone while demo it


----------



## Douger333

I am mainly a Grado fan, but also got into Mr. Speakers phones in a pretty big way... For closed I use the Alpha Primes happily,
but if buying today the word is that the Aeon closed phones are great.


----------



## whirlwind

Shane D said:


> Not sure how a poll would work for a question like this:
> We all love our Grado's, but in some situations you just need a closed back.
> What is the most favoured closed backs for the Grado faithful?
> 
> ...




I use the Ori for my closed planar and the Atticus for my closed dynamic.


----------



## HungryPanda

My favourite closed backs are Denon D7200 and Fostex T60 RP at this moment in time


----------



## Shane D

HungryPanda said:


> My favourite closed backs are Denon D7200 and Fostex T60 RP at this moment in time



Heard a lot about those Denons.

Shane D


----------



## tricolor

Shane D said:


> Not sure how a poll would work for a question like this:
> We all love our Grado's, but in some situations you just need a closed back.
> What is the most favoured closed backs for the Grado faithful?
> 
> ...


Morning @Shane D  & folks! Hope all is well...
I have been using the Beyerdynamic DT770 250 Ohm.... it's a great companion to my Grado.... especially its noise isolation is quite good... and fairly affordable too... but as your budget is a big bigger, I'd look into the DT1770... 

cheers!


----------



## JoeDoe

Shane D said:


> Not sure how a poll would work for a question like this:
> We all love our Grado's, but in some situations you just need a closed back.
> What is the most favoured closed backs for the Grado faithful?
> menin
> ...



I've not heard the Sony or any of the Fostex cans, but you can't go wrong with a lot of the T50rp mods. Alpha Prime and anything from LFF are great secondhand options. And as @whirlwind mentioned earlier, the ZMF Ori is a gorgeous headphone that offers  a much richer sound than Grado but still fun for when you need a closed option!


----------



## sling5s

I previously owned RS2e when it first came out and then sold it to upgrade to GH1. I recently purchased another pair of RS2e and it sounded completely different then I remembered.
I remember the old pair of RS2e sounding a little bright and thin but with great transparent detail and imaging with tight and snappy bass. The one I just purchased sounds nothing like it.
It's like they took the 325e driver and put it in the RS2e wooden cup. The transparent details and separation is gone. The snappy, tight bass is gone. It sounds much more full, dull, thick and slow. Don't know what happened. I know when I called Grado Labs, they said they were out of RS2e drivers but I hope they didn't put 325e drivers into the RS2e cups.


----------



## LugBug1

ruthieandjohn said:


> ...or OODLES!



Just WOW!!!


----------



## Shane D

ruthieandjohn said:


> I prefer the sound of the Fostex and the Ultrasone, with maybe the Fostex a bit better in sound (more exciting bass while maintaining great treble detail), and the Ultrasone a bit better for mobile use (short light cord, 1/8” plug, smaller cups, more durable construction)
> 
> But I love the complete slightly fuzzy very strong bass and superlative comfort of the Sony!  They are even better balanced and from Sony product such Walkman ZX1 and DAC/amp PHA-3.



I have heard great thing about the TH900, but they are like 2K in Canuck Bucks, new. I am guessing real close to 1K used. Too rich for me. And I only want them for home.

Shane D


----------



## Shane D

Douger333 said:


> I am mainly a Grado fan, but also got into Mr. Speakers phones in a pretty big way... For closed I use the Alpha Primes happily,
> but if buying today the word is that the Aeon closed phones are great.


Look very interesting.

Shane D


----------



## Shane D

whirlwind said:


> I use the Ori for my closed planar and the Atticus for my closed dynamic.


BEAUTIFUL looking headphones.

Shane D


----------



## Shane D

HungryPanda said:


> My favourite closed backs are Denon D7200 and Fostex T60 RP at this moment in time



Love the look of the Denons, but way of my price range, unless used.
There is a lot versions of Fostex's.

Shane D


----------



## Shane D

tricolor said:


> Morning @Shane D  & folks! Hope all is well...
> I have been using the Beyerdynamic DT770 250 Ohm.... it's a great companion to my Grado.... especially its noise isolation is quite good... and fairly affordable too... but as your budget is a big bigger, I'd look into the DT1770...
> 
> cheers!



I have never even tried any Beyerdynamics out. What is the big difference between the DT770 and the DT1770?
Good bass? Just for hanging out at home.

Shane D


----------



## ruhenheiM (May 24, 2018)

Shane D said:


> I have heard great thing about the TH900, but they are like 2K in Canuck Bucks, new. I am guessing real close to 1K used. Too rich for me. And I only want them for home.
> 
> Shane D



there is also fostex th-610. a lot cheaper than th-900




Shane D said:


> Love the look of the Denons, but way of my price range, unless used.
> There is a lot versions of Fostex's.
> 
> Shane D



maybe denon d5200? it's supposed to be cheaper than d7200, not sure how much cheaper. i prefer d5200 looks to d7200. both beautiful headphones though

if noise cancellation/isolation is not the main priority, maybe you want to try semi open/vented. you're definitely have bigger options, some also really high performance with affordable price


----------



## HeavenNotes (May 24, 2018)

Shane D said:


> Not sure how a poll would work for a question like this:
> We all love our Grado's, but in some situations you just need a closed back.
> What is the most favoured closed backs for the Grado faithful?
> 
> ...


  Hello.  I would add having the choice to listen a very low volume as we do with our Grados.

I have had Beyerdynamic but they sound very thin to me. I have a Denon D600 and it is really good for the buck but I doesnt work nice at low volume as my Grado RS1i.

I have a Zero Audio IE that it is my traveling option.


----------



## tricolor

Shane D said:


> I have never even tried any Beyerdynamics out. What is the big difference between the DT770 and the DT1770?
> Good bass? Just for hanging out at home.
> 
> Shane D


Hey @Shane D , I never had a chance to hear the DT1770... but from what I was reading about it while I was searching for a closed can,  it's got  better drivers (Tesla series), so might have better response in all frequencies, including bass. 

One thing that I might do with mine is getting a headphile/Darth Beyer mod done... having the plastic cups replaced by custom made wooden cups... I think it might be more of an aesthetics upgrade than sonic though...  since it's getting "off-Grado" ish... feel free to drop a line in a private message...

Cheers!


----------



## vinekly

I'm a sucker for Grados.  I listened to and have bought and sold a ton of other headphones before moving past my initial experience with the SR-80 but when I tried the RS1e something really clicked for me.  I was completely struck by how lively and organic they sounded.  Every night I would go to sleep listening to Link Wray's self-titled album on them.  They are extremely light and there is a great amount of detail with really nice decay on the transients.  Next, I got the PS1000 headphones.  These were a quite a bit different than the RS1e's.  The sound was fuller and there was a great deal more separation between instruments.  The sound was richer but less 'live' sounding.  They are heavy though and the headband doesn't work very well if you listen to them lying down.  Then I got the GH2.  These are very nice.  They are more laid back than the RS1e's and more balanced in terms of frequency emphasis.  The bass is notably full and tight.  These one's really grew on me.  Next I got the GS2000e headphones.  They are a nice balance between the RS1e and the PS1000.  I was interested in the combination of maple and mahogany.  They have great soundstage but aren't as heavy as the PS1000's and have a warmer sound.  Then I got the GH1 headphones.  These have been a little disappointing as I feel that they lack the fullness of the GH2 headphones, the liveliness of the RS1e headphones, and the sweetness that they have is captured by the GS200e so they don't really stand out from the others in any marked way.  Curious to hear what others think about the GH1 vs. the GH2 and the Grado reference series.


----------



## vinekly (May 26, 2018)

Also, I think a big part of what sucked me into Grados was the different woods offered (maple, mahogany, cocobolo). Hard to say how much of the sound to attribute to the wood because of different drivers.  I'd be curious to hear from anyone who has experience with modding and has tried the same Grado driver with different types of wood like they do at headphile


----------



## Shane D

ruhenheiM said:


> there is also fostex th-610. a lot cheaper than th-900
> 
> maybe denon d5200? it's supposed to be cheaper than d7200, not sure how much cheaper. i prefer d5200 looks to d7200. both beautiful headphones though
> 
> if noise cancellation/isolation is not the main priority, maybe you want to try semi open/vented. you're definitely have bigger options, some also really high performance with affordable price



The TH-610 are certainly in the ball park looks and price wise. Tough to find many Denon (headphone) dealers in Canada. The 5200 are nice looking though.

Shaned D


----------



## Shane D

HeavenNotes said:


> Hello.  I would add having the choice to listen a very low volume as we do with our Grados.
> 
> I have had Beyerdynamic but they sound very thin to me. I have a Denon D600 and it is really good for the buck but I doesnt work nice at low volume as my Grado RS1i.
> 
> I have a Zero Audio IE that it is my traveling option.



I seem to listen to my music lower than most people. Don't need big power, just clean sound with some bump when needed.

Shane D


----------



## Shane D

tricolor said:


> Hey @Shane D , I never had a chance to hear the DT1770... but from what I was reading about it while I was searching for a closed can,  it's got  better drivers (Tesla series), so might have better response in all frequencies, including bass.
> 
> One thing that I might do with mine is getting a headphile/Darth Beyer mod done... having the plastic cups replaced by custom made wooden cups... I think it might be more of an aesthetics upgrade than sonic though...  since it's getting "off-Grado" ish... feel free to drop a line in a private message...
> 
> Cheers!


 There is actually a local dealer for these. I haven't been there in a few years but I will have to drop over. They also do Fostex's.

Shane D


----------



## Shane D

vinekly said:


> Also, I think a big part of what sucked me into Grados was the different woods offered (maple, mahogany, cocobolo). Hard to say how much of the sound to attribute to the wood because of different drivers.  I'd be curious to hear from anyone who has experience with modding and has tried the same Grado driver with different types of wood like they do here: https://www.spinaf.com/



Tomorrow = cocobolo...Mmmmmmm

Shane D


----------



## vinekly

Shane D said:


> Tomorrow = cocobolo...Mmmmmmm
> 
> Shane D


They really are clutch (not to mention gorgeous and collectible)!


----------



## ruhenheiM

can't wait for the weekend night! happy weekend everyone


----------



## Shane D

Four more hours until I am off work...

Wife texted and said new toys are home.

Shane D


----------



## tricolor

Happy Friday peeps!!! Happy listening!!!




Shane D said:


> There is actually a local dealer for these. I haven't been there in a few years but I will have to drop over. They also do Fostex's.
> 
> Shane D


Really? Can you send me more details about this dealer?  I checked headphile, it's a bit expensive, but looks amazing and it's more of customized pieces (art?   than mass produced... so, I think it's worth it...

Have fun enjoying the new headphone!!!
cheers!


----------



## trellus

Shane D said:


> Four more hours until I am off work...
> 
> Wife texted and said new toys are home.
> 
> Shane D



Always exciting!  I get my packages at work although mostly because often no one at home during day...


----------



## HungryPanda

Just starting my weekend of nights but I'm sure I'll get some listening in


----------



## Shane D

tricolor said:


> Happy Friday peeps!!! Happy listening!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is a music instrument company called Long and McQuade that is a dealer for Fostex and Beyerdynamic. They don't seem to stock the models that interest me (TH-610 and DT1770), but I can drop by, ask about them and look/listen to some similar models.
MUST. NOT. TRY. TH900's...

Shane D


----------



## Shane D

trellus said:


> Always exciting!  I get my packages at work although mostly because often no one at home during day...



They just put them in the mail box in our apartment building and my wife checked the box as she is working night shift this week.
Thought about work, but people are SO nosy.

Shane D


----------



## vinekly

Shane D said:


> Four more hours until I am off work...
> 
> Wife texted and said new toys are home.
> 
> Shane D


Great way to start a weekend!


----------



## Shane D

vinekly said:


> Great way to start a weekend!



Could not agree more.

Shane D


----------



## George Taylor

Shane D said:


> There is a music instrument company called Long and McQuade that is a dealer for Fostex and Beyerdynamic. They don't seem to stock the models that interest me (TH-610 and DT1770), but I can drop by, ask about them and look/listen to some similar models.
> MUST. NOT. TRY. TH900's...
> 
> Shane D


I know you're looking for closed back, but do they have the 1990? If they do give it a try and see what you think. I would think that they'd appeal to Grado users.


----------



## Shane D (May 26, 2018)

Don't know to post a pic here anymore but GH2's are drop dead SEXY!!!

And really, really light. Much lighter than the SR325e.

Shane D


----------



## Shane D (May 25, 2018)

George Taylor said:


> I know you're looking for closed back, but do they have the 1990? If they do give it a try and see what you think. I would think that they'd appeal to Grado users.


Is that a Beyerdynamic?

I really do want a closed back with a decent amount of isolation.

Shane D


----------



## vinekly (May 25, 2018)

Just ordered these


----------



## Shane D

vinekly said:


> Just ordered these



Beautiful, but they look huge!

Shane D


----------



## vinekly

Shane D said:


> Beautiful, but they look huge!
> 
> Shane D


They are a pretty far out modded version of HP1000. Very curious to hear them.


----------



## jaywillin

Shane D said:


> Don't know to* post a pic* here anymore but GH2's are drop dead SEXY!!!
> 
> And really, really light. Much lighter than the SR325e.
> 
> Shane D



when you open the dialog box to post or reply, there are icons at the top of the box, next to the emoji symbol is the symbol for adding your picture
I too am a GH2 lover !


----------



## joseph69

Shane D said:


> Don't know to post a pic here anymore.


You can just drag and drop images into the reply box, then choose either 'thumbnail' or 'full image' when the option appears at the bottom of the reply box. I recommend 'thumbnail' because if the reader wants to, they can click the image to enlarge it to full size themselves.


----------



## Shane D

jaywillin said:


> when you open the dialog box to post or reply, there are icons at the top of the box, next to the emoji symbol is the symbol for adding your picture
> I too am a GH2 lover !



I tried this but it wants a link to your image. I only have the images on my phone and don't use a hosting service like photo bucket.

Shane D


----------



## ruhenheiM

Shane D said:


> I tried this but it wants a link to your image. I only have the images on my phone and don't use a hosting service like photo bucket.
> 
> Shane D



when you hit reply, at the bottom box, next to "post reply" button, there's "upload a file" button. hit that button and choose the picture file you want to upload. this one should work


----------



## Shane D

jaywillin said:


> when you open the dialog box to post or reply, there are icons at the top of the box, next to the emoji symbol is the symbol for adding your picture
> I too am a GH2 lover !





ruhenheiM said:


> when you hit reply, at the bottom box, next to "post reply" button, there's "upload a file" button. hit that button and choose the picture file you want to upload. this one should work



It worked! Thanks for the help guys.

Shane D


----------



## whirlwind

Got to love that cocobolo wood


----------



## Shane D

whirlwind said:


> Got to love that cocobolo wood


It is REALLY tough to get an accurate pic. Lots of sun yesterday, so they looked like cherry wood. Cloudy today and the pic looks more accurate.

 

Shane D


----------



## whirlwind

Shane D said:


> It is REALLY tough to get an accurate pic. Lots of sun yesterday, so they looked like cherry wood. Cloudy today and the pic looks more accurate.
> 
> 
> Shane D



I agree, it is a very tough wood to get a good picture of...they can look very different from different lighting.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Shane D said:


> It is REALLY tough to get an accurate pic. Lots of sun yesterday, so they looked like cherry wood. Cloudy today and the pic looks more accurate.
> 
> 
> Shane D



careful with that twisted cable on the right channel. it'll left some mark


----------



## Shane D

Last pic.


----------



## Shane D

ruhenheiM said:


> careful with that twisted cable on the right channel. it'll left some mark



One of the cables had a real kink in it. I am thinking about hanging them up to try and straighten them out.
I hate this cable even more than the SR325e cable.

Shane D


----------



## tricolor

Shane D said:


> There is a music instrument company called Long and McQuade that is a dealer for Fostex and Beyerdynamic. They don't seem to stock the models that interest me (TH-610 and DT1770), but I can drop by, ask about them and look/listen to some similar models.
> MUST. NOT. TRY. TH900's...
> 
> Shane D


Hey! Congrats on the headphone! It is always an amazing feeling to hear something "new", even if it is rediscovering old tunes... 
Sweeeet... Yeah, that's an awesome instrument/music store indeed...  I thought it was a local dealer customizing headphones with wooden cups though... 
Because I already have the Beyer, I was looking into an upgrade...  but yeah, if I didn't have a closed can, I'd definitely look into the Denon/Fostex ones...

cheers!


----------



## jaywillin

Shane D said:


> I tried this but it wants a link to your image. I only have the images on my phone and don't use a hosting service like photo bucket.
> 
> Shane D



oops, yeah, i gave some bad info, i still keep going there first, and then realize i did it wrong ! lol


----------



## Shane D

tricolor said:


> Hey! Congrats on the headphone! It is always an amazing feeling to hear something "new", even if it is rediscovering old tunes...
> Sweeeet... Yeah, that's an awesome instrument/music store indeed...  I thought it was a local dealer customizing headphones with wooden cups though...
> Because I already have the Beyer, I was looking into an upgrade...  but yeah, if I didn't have a closed can, I'd definitely look into the Denon/Fostex ones...
> 
> cheers!



I wish there was a local modder. First thing i would do is have these cables replaced. Words cannot express the hatred i have for these cables.

The GH2 has a different sound signature. TONS of bass. First listens were unimpressive, vocals wise. I put on some Florence and the Machine and I was underwhelmed. I started going randomly through my collection and it got better. Jazz horns have never sounded better. After several hours I was liking them more. When I first got my SR325e they were not my favourite set, but they really grew on me.

Shane D


----------



## TDL-speakers

Just acquired these SR80's. The cloth appears to look slightly pink. Does this indicate these are an early-ish SR80? The headband is plain normal common. Same goes to the rest of it's appearance.

Thoughts welcome.

S.




Grado SR80 by Shane Lonergan, on Flickr




Grado SR80 by Shane Lonergan, on Flickr


----------



## jaywillin (May 26, 2018)

my GH2


----------



## DavidA

Shane D said:


> One of the cables had a real kink in it. I am thinking about hanging them up to try and straighten them out.
> I hate this cable even more than the SR325e cable.
> 
> Shane D


I'm like you and really don't care for the stiff, thick and heavy 8 conductor cable that Grado uses these days since they tend to move the light headphones on my head when ever I move.  I'm also not a fan of fixed cables so I've modded most, if not all my headphones to removable cables like my RS2e:


And even my alternative driver builds have removable cables like my Ypsilon R1


----------



## jaywillin

DavidA said:


> I'm like you and really don't care for the stiff, thick and heavy 8 conductor cable that Grado uses these days since they tend to move the light headphones on my head when ever I move.  I'm also not a fan of fixed cables so I've modded most, if not all my headphones to removable cables like my RS2e:
> 
> 
> And even my alternative driver builds have removable cables like my Ypsilon R1



i may get around to giving that a try one day


----------



## DavidA

jaywillin said:


> i may get around to giving that a try one day


Trying to remove the drivers from the RS2e was a PITA and took a few hours but one recommendation that really helped was to use a little vinegar which helped to soften the glue.


----------



## Shane D

DavidA said:


> I'm like you and really don't care for the stiff, thick and heavy 8 conductor cable that Grado uses these days since they tend to move the light headphones on my head when ever I move.  I'm also not a fan of fixed cables so I've modded most, if not all my headphones to removable cables like my RS2e:
> 
> 
> And even my alternative driver builds have removable cables like my Ypsilon R1



I envy your talent.

Shane D


----------



## jaywillin

DavidA said:


> Trying to remove the drivers from the RS2e was a PITA and took a few hours but one recommendation that really helped was to use a little vinegar which helped to soften the glue.



i'd do some practicing on a cheap pair of grados before i attempted the mod on something nice


----------



## DavidA

Shane D said:


> I envy your talent.
> 
> Shane D


The "talent" comes with a lot of trial and error and a few destroyed items along the way, LOL.  I'm not sure I'd mod your GH-2 since its a bit of a collector's item and would be worth more in its original condition but if you never intend to sell them making the mods is not as hard as it looks, just need to take your time and I'd suggest going to the "Grado Modders" thread since there are many that have more experience than me to help.


----------



## Shane D

DavidA said:


> The "talent" comes with a lot of trial and error and a few destroyed items along the way, LOL.  I'm not sure I'd mod your GH-2 since its a bit of a collector's item and would be worth more in its original condition but if you never intend to sell them making the mods is not as hard as it looks, just need to take your time and I'd suggest going to the "Grado Modders" thread since there are many that have more experience than me to help.



I hope the GH2's are keepers. I think if I ever did decide to sell the 325's, the mod would kill all resale value. At least for most people.

If I was going to keep either 'phones for the long haul, I would go for the cable mod.

Shane D


----------



## DavidA

Shane D said:


> I hope the GH2's are keepers. I think if I ever did decide to sell the 325's, the mod would kill all resale value. At least for most people.
> 
> If I was going to keep either 'phones for the long haul, I would go for the cable mod.
> 
> Shane D


I think the 325 would/might be worth more with the cable mod, I've done a few for friends and for the one person who sold theirs the buyer was really happy with the mod and had been looking for one with removable cables so you never know.  Here's a picture of a 325 that I modded for a fellow head-fi member:


----------



## Shane D

DavidA said:


> I think the 325 would/might be worth more with the cable mod, I've done a few for friends and for the one person who sold theirs the buyer was really happy with the mod and had been looking for one with removable cables so you never know.  Here's a picture of a 325 that I modded for a fellow head-fi member:



That does look awesome. What kind of pads are on those?

Shane D


----------



## TDL-speakers

TDL-speakers said:


> Just acquired these SR80's. The cloth appears to look slightly pink. Does this indicate these are an early-ish SR80? The headband is plain normal common. Same goes to the rest of it's appearance.
> 
> Thoughts welcome.
> 
> ...



BUMP.

S.


----------



## joseph69 (May 26, 2018)

TDL-speakers said:


> BUMP.
> 
> S.


The cheese cloth having a pinkish tint is usually an indication of what members call Grado 'pink drivers' which are older drivers and very much preferred by many more than other Grado drivers, as well as being a bit harder to come across these days. I've never heard them for myself, so I can't comment on their sound. Hopefully someone with more knowledge will chime in. I've given you all the information I have about them from reading the thread.


----------



## TDL-speakers

OK.

S.


----------



## whirlwind

DavidA said:


> I think the 325 would/might be worth more with the cable mod, I've done a few for friends and for the one person who sold theirs the buyer was really happy with the mod and had been looking for one with removable cables so you never know.  Here's a picture of a 325 that I modded for a fellow head-fi member:



Looks very nice, and probably cuts the weight of the headphone by almost half.


----------



## DavidA

Shane D said:


> That does look awesome. What kind of pads are on those?
> 
> Shane D


Those are generic G-pads from ebay, $5/pair


----------



## Shane D

DavidA said:


> Those are generic G-pads from ebay, $5/pair



How do they change the sound?

Shane D


----------



## Shane D

jaywillin said:


> my GH2



Looks like two different woods.

Shane D


----------



## DavidA

Shane D said:


> How do they change the sound?
> 
> Shane D


It seems to change the sound differently for each individual since there has been some discussion on the Grado Mods thread about different ear pads.

When I buy the generic G-pads I've been ordering 4-5 pairs at a time from different vendors since the QC/construction and material density seems to differ so out of the 4-5 pairs I usually find 1-3 pairs that work for me.  Usual changes for me are:
1: bass seems a touch more forward and goes a bit lower but can also get muddy which is pad construction influenced
2: mids usually get recessed a touch but for some it can get too recessed at times
3. highs are usually slightly rolled off from L-pads for me but there are some who say it actually makes the sound a bit brighter and fatiguing
4. sound stage is a touch wider/higher for me but some say it makes the sound more intimate
So as you can see there is a large variation on the effect of different pads and only you can really say if its good or bad, I know this isn't much help but for me the over riding thing with using generic G-pads is for the comfort that they give me since if I can't listen for more than a few minutes without my ears hurting then the greatest sounding headphone is almost useless IMO.


----------



## whirlwind

I believe it was @wormsdriver that posted about this wood polisher and conditioner quite some time ago
 



I have been using it for some time now on my wooden headphones and it is great stuff.

I use it about twice a year on my headphones.

I just applied a coat to my Grado RS1


----------



## Shane D (May 27, 2018)

whirlwind said:


> I believe it was @wormsdriver that posted about this wood polisher and conditioner quite some time ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very cool! And it is available in Canada through Amazon.ca.
I will be getting some of that for my GH2's and Meze 99 Classics.

Shane D


----------



## Shane D

DavidA said:


> It seems to change the sound differently for each individual since there has been some discussion on the Grado Mods thread about different ear pads.
> 
> When I buy the generic G-pads I've been ordering 4-5 pairs at a time from different vendors since the QC/construction and material density seems to differ so out of the 4-5 pairs I usually find 1-3 pairs that work for me.  Usual changes for me are:
> 1: bass seems a touch more forward and goes a bit lower but can also get muddy which is pad construction influenced
> ...



I'd like to try the feel, but the side effects don't sound too appealing.

Shane D


----------



## LugBug1

Just a quick follow up from my initial SR325e impressions. Spent nearly a week with them now and plugged into my NAD 3020 vintage they are a match made in heaven  

The NAD is a great sounding amp but does slightly roll off the top treble. Maybe the 325 just needs a slight shave of edge taken off the top. Preference of course. Either way they sound fantastic. The airy soundstage is amazing for classical. The details and strong bass presence is creating such a fun, and yet very real detailed sound. The biggest test for hp's IME is how they recreate choral works on good recordings. Masses of voices can easily sound smeared or compressed...? So hard to describe. Anyhow - the HD800 are fantastic at reproducing them. The SR325e sound surprisingly open, more than my previous Grado's. They are able to breathe the music and very realistically - excitingly!  

Lovin em


----------



## DavidA

Shane D said:


> I'd like to try the feel, but the side effects don't sound too appealing.
> 
> Shane D


I'd still give all the different ear pads a try since you will need new ear pads eventually


----------



## Shane D

DavidA said:


> I'd still give all the different ear pads a try since you will need new ear pads eventually



True enough. So, better off to buy a 5-pack of cheapies than to one pair of G-Cush?

Shane D


----------



## DavidA

Shane D said:


> True enough. So, better off to buy a 5-pack of cheapies than to one pair of G-Cush?
> 
> Shane D


Nope, I'd get a few cheap ones from different vendors on ebay and also at least one pair of Grado G-pads ($35-40) since this will give you a repeatable standard to do comparisons with.


----------



## tricolor

Shane D said:


> Very cool! And it is available in Canada through Amazon.ca.
> I will be getting some of that for my GH2's and Meze 99 Classics.
> 
> Shane D


Hey! 
Sweet... I will also give it a try... I was told by Grado's customer service that Murphy's wood soap can be used as well... but I could not find it here.... I'll just need to find a seller with  a reasonable shipping fee, hehehe

Cheers!


----------



## ruhenheiM

this looks interesting
https://essspeakers.store/products/ess-422h
https://positive-feedback.com/reviews/hardware-reviews/ess-252-ess-422h-headphones/


----------



## Shane D

ruhenheiM said:


> this looks interesting
> https://essspeakers.store/products/ess-422h
> https://positive-feedback.com/reviews/hardware-reviews/ess-252-ess-422h-headphones/



It really does. Can anybody, with the knowledge, explain why they are unique and "better"?

Small dealer network, but they look great and the price looks reasonable.

Shane D


----------



## jaywillin

ruhenheiM said:


> this looks interesting
> https://essspeakers.store/products/ess-422h
> https://positive-feedback.com/reviews/hardware-reviews/ess-252-ess-422h-headphones/



 
it does look interesting


----------



## ruhenheiM (May 29, 2018)

Shane D said:


> It really does. Can anybody, with the knowledge, explain why they are unique and "better"?
> 
> Small dealer network, but they look great and the price looks reasonable.
> 
> Shane D


they are unique because of that AMT driver, google it if you're not familiar. as far as i concern only 2 headphones used this amt driver before, the first full range ess amt driver headphone, ergo amt(full range). only ergo amt still in production, but more or less in high end pricing also need adapter or special amplifier and open back design. it doesn't look "normal" since it's utilize float frame design. and there is obravo i think also using amt driver... or was it piezo?? not really sure, but it's also in high end pricing. this newest ess in more affordable price and also could be driven normally and looks more conventional

better? not sure. i haven't listen headphone/speaker with heil driver before. in theory the driver really have low mass and move super fast, so transient response must be superb. but usually bass would suffer from it

update:
my bad the taket h2 not using amt driver at all:
http://taket.jp/h2/h2.html

ergo amt:
http://www.precide.ch/eng/eergo/ergo.htm

obravo(amt+dynamic hybrid). obravo hamt-1
http://www.obravoaudio.com


----------



## elira

At $199.00 seems to be worth a shot. I’ve ordered one, just to try. I’ll let you know if it’s worth it.


----------



## ruhenheiM

elira said:


> At $199.00 seems to be worth a shot. I’ve ordered one, just to try. I’ll let you know if it’s worth it.



cool. i'll look forward for your impression, i'm glad it is really $199 because that review mentioned different pricing


----------



## Shane D

I spoke to the Canadian distributor and they are saying about $269.00, Canadian.

For little more than an ATH-M50X, it is an interesting option.  Like to hear some reviews.

Shane D


----------



## elira

ruhenheiM said:


> cool. i'll look forward for your impression, i'm glad it is really $199 because that review mentioned different pricing


It's a "Limited Introductory Pricing…". So it could go up anytime. Probably they tried to sell them at $699.00 which is a little expensive for something unknown and nobody bought them, and at $199.00 they try to build some reputation before turning the price up again.


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> cool. i'll look forward for your impression


Me too.


----------



## vinekly

Shane D said:


> Beautiful, but they look huge!
> 
> Shane D


These sound fantastic.  They are huge (especially horizontally). I’ve never heard the stock HP1000 but these are my favorite headphones with Grado drivers.  Very balanced across frequency range with best bass (except maybe PS1000- not A to B’ing now).  Very warm, lively, and balanced with a lusciously rich sound.


----------



## Shane D

vinekly said:


> These sound fantastic.  They are huge (especially horizontally). I’ve never heard the stock HP1000 but these are my favorite headphones with Grado drivers.  Very balanced across frequency range with best bass (except maybe PS1000- not A to B’ing now).  Very warm, lively, and balanced with a lusciously rich sound.


Wow, that is a deep looking cushion.
Glad they sound great.

Shane D


----------



## riverita

Hello I am new in the foro.Greetings to allI'm looking for a ps2000e degree. I could also do an exchange for a new sennheisser hd 800s that I own.Thanks.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I bought both my PS2000e and GS2000e in balanced configuration, since I had had a chance to compare balanced vs. single ended on the TTVJ GS2000e tour a year or so ago.

I then upgraded my Schiit stack to the balanced Gungir Multibit and Mjolnir amps, all using the 4-pin XLR connector that the Grado balanced headphones have.

Wanting a balanced PORTABLE source, I just purchased the Sony NW-WM1A, which sounds truly fantastic and has a great user interface (terrible off-line music software PC Music Center, though!).

I find that while I can and have gotten a converter from the 4.4mm Pentaconn (five connector) jack to the XLR of the Grado, it is cumbersome and puts shearing weight as the XLR connector hangs off the 4.4mm jack.

Hence, I hope to convert one of my over ear Grados to balanced with the 4.4mm Pentaconn jack.

Do you know... for the 8 and 12 conductor cord Grados (GS1000i, GH1, for 8), are the connections already balanced, and then combined into single ended in the jack?  That would allow me to have an expert simply replace the Grado jack with a 4.4mm Pentaconn, without any cable replacement.

Thanks!


----------



## riverita

I'm sorry I can not help you. I connect my gs2000e y325e greasy directly to the phone and to a Feliks Elise valve amplifier through the normal connectio


----------



## joseph69

@ruthieandjohn 
I re-terminated my 8 conductor stock Grado cables with Neutrik 4-pin XLR connectors by just cutting off the TRS connector.
Does this help in answering your question?


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> I bought both my PS2000e and GS2000e in balanced configuration, since I had had a chance to compare balanced vs. single ended on the TTVJ GS2000e tour a year or so ago.
> 
> I then upgraded my Schiit stack to the balanced Gungir Multibit and Mjolnir amps, all using the 4-pin XLR connector that the Grado balanced headphones have.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can  put a 4.4mm balance plug to any Grado. Although,  I imagine it might be a pain in the ass with those 12 conductor cables...


----------



## jiiikoo

I got my Grado sr225e's a few days ago and I must say that I am really pleased with them. Sound amazing. Been a fan of Grados ever since using the Alessandro MS-1's, but those broke since the cord split at the Y-split. Now that I have these, I might try doing a single cord mod on the Alessandros though.


----------



## riverita

ruthieandjohn said:


> I bought both my PS2000e and GS2000e in balanced configuration, since I had had a chance to compare balanced vs. single ended on the TTVJ GS2000e tour a year or so ago.
> 
> I then upgraded my Schiit stack to the balanced Gungir Multibit and Mjolnir amps, all using the 4-pin XLR connector that the Grado balanced headphones have.
> 
> ...


Are you happy with your ps2000? Do you like them more than the gs2000e?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

@joseph69  and @wormsdriver... thanks for the info.  Yes indeed, it sounds like Grado keeps the two signals for either cup separate right up to the jack, so a balanced jack can be added.  I look for an expert to change to the 4.4mm Pentaconn plug... far beyond my capability.

@riverita , I love my PS2000e,, but if you look at my comparisons of Grados (go to first post link in my signature, then scroll down to see a whole bunch of headphones compared 3 at a time... look for GS2000e and PS2000e entries), you will see that it is complicated.

Until the GS2000e and PS2000e, the GS1000i was my very favorite headphone, and compared each to it.  I have not yet formally compared the GS2000e to the PS2000e, though I now have both.

I compare both using a 10-feature acoustic comparison (e.g., transparency, subbass,...) and more recently, a visceral “excitement” factor on fixed pieces of music.  The GS2000e outscored my beloved GS1000i; the PS2000e did not.  However, in excitement, at the last minute as I was packing my loaner PS2000e to its next stop on the TTVJ tour, I listened to it with the Joseph Grado HPA1 amp ( a rarity!). PS2000e easily won on excitement with that amp, though not with the Schiit, Hugo, or Lotoo PAW Gold that I had used.

In its favor, the GS2000e is wearable while walking or moving around; the PS2000e is too heavy, despite its more exciting sound.  Both are great!


----------



## riverita

[Quote = "ruthieandjohn, de la publicación: 14278796, miembro de: 389352"] [USER = 346624] @ joseph69 [/ usuario] y [USER = 193749] @wormsdriver [/ user] ... gracias por la información. Sí, efectivamente, suena como Grado mantiene las dos señales, ya sea para copa derecha por separado hasta la toma, por lo que se puede añadir un conector de equilibrado. Busco un experto para cambiar a la clavija de 4.4mm Pentaconn ... mucho más allá de mi capacidad.

[USER = 496994] @riverita [/ USUARIO], me encanta mi PS2000e ,, pero si nos fijamos en mis comparaciones de Grados (Ir al primer mensaje de enlace en mi firma, a continuación, desplácese hacia abajo para ver un montón de auriculares en comparación al 3 una vez ... busque GS2000e y entradas PS2000e), se verá que es complicado.

Hasta el GS2000e y PS2000e, la GS1000i fue mi auriculares muy favorito, y se compara cada uno a ella. Todavía no he comparado formalmente la GS2000e a la PS2000e, aunque ahora tengo dos.

Me comparar ambos utilizando una comparación acústica 10-función (por ejemplo, la transparencia, la sub-bajo, ...) y, más recientemente, una “excitación” visceral factor sobre piezas fijas de la música. El GS2000e superó a mi amado GS1000i; la PS2000e no lo hizo. Sin embargo, en el entusiasmo, en el último minuto como estaba empacando mi PS2000e préstamo a su siguiente parada en la gira TTVJ, lo escuché con el amplificador Joseph Grado HPA1 (una rareza!). PS2000e ganó fácilmente en emoción con ese amplificador, aunque no con el oro Schiit, Hugo, o Lotoo PAW que había utilizado.

A su favor, el GS2000e es portátil mientras camina o se mueve alrededor; la PS2000e es demasiado pesado, a pesar de su sonido más emocionante. Ambos son grandes! [/ QuotThanks a Lot.The best for you


----------



## Shane D

tricolor said:


> Hey!
> Sweet... I will also give it a try... I was told by Grado's customer service that Murphy's wood soap can be used as well... but I could not find it here.... I'll just need to find a seller with  a reasonable shipping fee, hehehe
> 
> Cheers!



Are there ANY reasonable shipping charges to where you are? Do you get south once or twice a year?


Shane D


----------



## tricolor

Shane D said:


> Are there ANY reasonable shipping charges to where you are? Do you get south once or twice a year?
> 
> Shane D



Morning @Shane D , folks, hope all is well!
Yeah, it’s a bummer.... they cancelled my order after realizing where abouts I’m located, hehehe. it would be $30 of shipping... 

I will probably include this and other simple yet impossible things to find here on my next trip south. It’s funny indeed simply to see people carrying back loads of groceries and  stuff you take for granted. You see even people flying in with a BOX of donuts from Tim Hortons!   

Not sure yet when I’ll go south again. Might take a few days off and fly further north hehehe. there’s an art / music festival in Iqaluit by the end of the month.... let’s see (www.alianait.ca)

I have roughly 2 weeks of holidays, but took already some days in early in march...  almost got a sr325e on kijiji, but it didn’t work out due to bad timing... so, I will  go with the flow...  
(my grado cents for the record, hehehehe 

cheers!


----------



## bpcans

There's nothing better than listening to Count Basie thru my Grado RS1i's and a Woo Audio WA6.


----------



## TooFrank

bpcans said:


> There's nothing better than listening to Count Basie thru my Grado RS1i's and a Woo Audio WA6.


FWIW: It is not too bad either with the GS2000e and the Graham Slee Solo ULDE
Cheers


----------



## bpcans

TooFrank said:


> FWIW: It is not too bad either with the GS2000e and the Graham Slee Solo ULDE
> Cheers


It's funny because I've had these RS1i's for a couple of years now and I believe I'm hearing parts of the recordings that I've never heard before. The bass seems flatter and more neutral compared to the mid-range dominant presentation they had before.


----------



## Shane D (Jun 3, 2018)

Back to back exciting weekends. I had asked around a bit about closed back headphones and thought the Sony MDR Z7 might be an interesting choice. They were hard to find and there were no sales. I stumbled across an ad for a used pair that supposedly had never been used and they were local.

The seller was kind enough to drop by my home yesterday and let me sit down and test for 40 minutes.
I was blown away! They are everything I have been looking for in a closed back headphone for home use. Great sound, separation and (I think) soundstage.
Vocals are loud and clear. Strumming on a guitar sounds like you are there. There is ample bass WHEN the song requires it. I am thrilled with this purchase!


List price in Canada is $899.00, plus 15% sales tax. I paid $450.00 cash. Everything was still in its wrapper, including the cables.

This is my "end game" closed back headphone. And I think the Grado's will be my "end game" open backs. Which is awesome because I am sick of buying headphones and selling them at a loss.

Back to back amazing headphone weekends!

Shane D


----------



## ruhenheiM

so, you like bass? you probably want to check this one out


----------



## Shane D

Nope. Nope. I am done.

Except...I have to start cleaning house. My next purchase will be a Fiio X7ii with the new amp. To finance that I will be selling my amp (all my 'phones are VERY easy to drive), the Audioquest NightOwl Carbons and Sony DAP.  And "probably" the SR325e's.

Then, I am really done.

Shane D


----------



## tricolor

Morning @Shane D , folks!


Shane D said:


> Nope. Nope. I am done.
> 
> Except...I have to start cleaning house. My next purchase will be a Fiio X7ii with the new amp. To finance that I will be selling my amp (all my 'phones are VERY easy to drive), the Audioquest NightOwl Carbons and Sony DAP.  And "probably" the SR325e's.
> 
> ...




Hmmmmm, good luck with the "I'm done"...     For some odd reason, I thought the GS1000i was my one and only "cool" headphone...  and yeah, almost got the SR325e a few months ago... Just wasn't meant to be... hehehe So, yup.. if you are indeed thinking of getting rid of it...    let me know! hehe

Cheers!


----------



## Shane D (Jun 4, 2018)

tricolor said:


> Morning @Shane D , folks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am very happy with my new phones. The Carbons will go on sale this week. I don't think I need a dedicated amp as all my phones are very easy to drive. I do want to step up my DAP. I am thinking Fiio X7ii and will do Tons of reading. I am happy with the quality of my Sony NWZ A17, but it doesn't have much power. Maybe a higher end Sony.

I will compare the SR325E'S against the GH2's over the coming months and see if they have their own little niche.

Really like my Meze 99's for taking to work and they are a great match for my LG V30.

Shane D


----------



## clundbe

Hi. Any inside information about the Monks out there? When will they put it out on the marked?


----------



## ruhenheiM

clundbe said:


> Hi. Any inside information about the Monks out there? When will they put it out on the marked?


still pretty much coming soon





https://theloniousmonk.store/pages/grado


----------



## joseph69

I like the oval in the center with the Grado name...looks really cool!
I can't tell, but are the cups also slightly oval???


----------



## ruhenheiM

i can't really tell but to me, the cups look like a failed pottery hand made which actually looks pretty cool


----------



## joseph69

Yeah, you're right!
Good analogy.


----------



## Blazer39

can anyone tell me if buttoned RS2 much inferior to rs2e or barley different?

i found someone selling them for like 350..worth it?


----------



## bpcans

TooFrank said:


> FWIW: It is not too bad either with the GS2000e and the Graham Slee Solo ULDE
> Cheers


Have you ever thought about getting a Chord DAC?


----------



## TooFrank

bpcans said:


> Have you ever thought about getting a Chord DAC?


Yes I did a while ago. However, then stumbled over the pre-box s2 digital and was happy with the DAC but not so much with the amp for my Grados. Thought about a tube amp like WA6, but then again read about the solo that it had a tube sounding sense to it. Took the chance and I am very happy with this combo. (But the chord is still in the back of my mind for a portable sac/amp)


----------



## bequietjk

sr80e here.

Though I love mine, I feel like my cousins ol' pair of sr80i's are superior.  Not sure what it is but I get more fulfillment from them.


----------



## DavidA

bequietjk said:


> sr80e here.
> 
> Though I love mine, I feel like my cousins ol' pair of sr80i's are superior.  Not sure what it is but I get more fulfillment from them.


While I haven't heard a SR80e I had the SR80i but I removed the driver and put them in wood cups and really enjoyed them for a bit.  If the difference between the "i" and "e" series holds for the SR line then I think the SR80i that your cousin has is a bit brighter and its what you are probably liking more than the slightly better balanced sound of the SR80e.


----------



## joseph69

bequietjk said:


> sr80e here.
> 
> Though I love mine, I feel like my cousins ol' pair of sr80i's are superior.  Not sure what it is but I get more fulfillment from them.


Possibly more 'engaging' and 'livelier'?


----------



## LugBug1

So, this is the first time I've felt the need to buy a second pair of any headphone whilst already owning it .... And I've been in this hobby a long time. Been that impressed with the SR325e I've bought a spare hahahaha. Mad? Yes - I'm a head-fier  

All about the matching though... SR325 + Vintage NAD 3020i = a sound that bests my £1200 HEXv2 plugged into any of my sources (for my preference - no objectivity here). I'm undecided if the sound will beat my HD800 in the long run yet. But thus to say, you just never know what's going to 'float your boat' in this hobby. And sometimes you really don't need to spend much!

The detail, timbre ,dynamics, airy soundstage and speed/attack is just wonderful.  

Just had to tell the world.


----------



## trellus

ruhenheiM said:


> still pretty much coming soon
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Wait, what are these?? And why can't we see the garden hose wires?


----------



## HungryPanda

I do not need them but i feel the vortex sucking me in. Oh help me


----------



## Mad Max (Jun 6, 2018)

bequietjk said:


> sr80e here.
> 
> Though I love mine, I feel like my cousins ol' pair of sr80i's are superior.  Not sure what it is but I get more fulfillment from them.


Could be burn-in or a difference in sound signature due to manufacturing variation, or perhaps the brightness that DavidA mentions.  How old is your SR80e?  What is the cable's condition?





HungryPanda said:


> I do not need them but i feel the vortex sucking me in. Oh help me


I don't need mine either, among many other things, but that doesn't stop me from collecting what I enjoy, love, and can find use for.


----------



## ruhenheiM

trellus said:


> Wait, what are these?? And why can't we see the garden hose wires?


only higher power in this known universe knows


----------



## BobG55

LugBug1 said:


> So, this is the first time I've felt the need to buy a second pair of any headphone whilst already owning it .... And I've been in this hobby a long time. Been that impressed with the SR325e I've bought a spare hahahaha. Mad? Yes - I'm a head-fier
> 
> All about the matching though... SR325 + Vintage NAD 3020i = a sound that bests my £1200 HEXv2 plugged into any of my sources (for my preference - no objectivity here). I'm undecided if the sound will beat my HD800 in the long run yet. But thus to say, you just never know what's going to 'float your boat' in this hobby. And sometimes you really don't need to spend much!
> 
> ...




https://www.whathifi.com/grado/sr325e/review


----------



## BobG55

HungryPanda said:


> I do not need them but i feel the vortex sucking me in. Oh help me



C'mon HungryPanda, you can add it to your 54 other headphones.  55 makes a nice round number.     Trust the vortex HP, trust the vortex ...


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Did a little article on Shipibo Audio, note we do not sell these parts at HiFiHeadphones, we just like to support other companies making great products. It's not a review, just a small product highlight.

http://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/reviews/upgrade-grados-shipibo/


----------



## joseph69

HungryPanda said:


> I do not need them but i feel the vortex sucking me in. Oh help me


Help you?
I just realized that between headphones/IEMs and earbuds you own 174 pairs. At this point I would definitely say there is NO helping you at all! WOW!


----------



## gryphon1911

bequietjk said:


> sr80e here.
> 
> Though I love mine, I feel like my cousins ol' pair of sr80i's are superior.  Not sure what it is but I get more fulfillment from them.



The "E" series tend to be a little less sharp in the treble.  Perhaps your ears prefer the more sparkling highs of the 'i' versions.


----------



## HungryPanda

I dabbled in the E series and all it did was make me hunt down the originals


----------



## BobG55

After reading many positive reviews for the past few years, about a month ago I purchased the *GS1000i* from the initial owner who took very good care of them (they look new).  Since I got them they've been my "go to" headphone.  I'm not going to describe the sound mostly because it's not something I'm good at.  Suffice it to say, they're right up there with the best headphones I've ever listened to.  Combined w/ my headphone amp, the Heron 5 I have a hard time imagining a better sound.  It could be the "new toy" effect which is why I don't proclaim them to be the very best I've ever heard.  On the other hand I'm not _longing _for anything else at the present time be it another *new flavour of the month *headphone or headphone amplifier.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Help you?
> I just realized that between headphones/IEMs and earbuds you own 174 pairs. At this point I would definitely say there is NO helping you at all! WOW!



Ha ha...Amen Brother....DAYUUUUUM


----------



## HungryPanda

I agree, love the music and am thrilled to try different presentations. Have been a professional musician then live and studio sound engineer (when my hands kinda gave up)


----------



## tricolor (Jun 7, 2018)

BobG55 said:


> After reading many positive reviews for the past few years, about a month ago I purchased the *GS1000i* from the initial owner who took very good care of them (they look new).  Since I got them they've been my "go to" headphone.  I'm not going to describe the sound mostly because it's not something I'm good at.  Suffice it to say, they're right up there with the best headphones I've ever listened to.  Combined w/ my headphone amp, the Heron 5 I have a hard time imagining a better sound.  It could be the "new toy" effect which is why I don't proclaim them to be the very best I've ever heard.  On the other hand I'm not _longing _for anything else at the present time be it another *new flavour of the month *headphone or headphone amplifier.



Congrats on the purchase and welcome to the GS1000i happy campers club, hehehe. I have not had a chance to listen to the newer version, but I am more than pleased... so if it ain’t broken, why replace?.  I am sure you will enjoy it for many years to come... it’s been a few years now and it still brings me a big smile... every single time!


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> Help you?
> I just realized that between headphones/IEMs and earbuds you own 174 pairs. At this point I would definitely say there is NO helping you at all! WOW!



i think you and @BobG55  need more help than @HungryPanda, you guys counted his inventory one by one   i almost double check your count!!


----------



## dwinnert

I truly hate Grado. I really do.....

Put my SR80i's away in search of something better. I found the M1060's, which I absolutely love, but I realized that I also love the Grado sound. So now I am looking to upgrade to the SR325e's or maybe RS2e's if I can swing the extra cost.

I tested the SR325e's but the test equipment is much different then mine, so kinda hard to judge. Woo WA6 vs my Schiit Magni 3. Will I see a noticable increase in audio quality from the SR80i to the SR325e?


----------



## ruhenheiM

dwinnert said:


> I truly hate Grado. I really do.....
> 
> Put my SR80i's away in search of something better. I found the M1060's, which I absolutely love, but I realized that I also love the Grado sound. So now I am looking to upgrade to the SR325e's or maybe RS2e's if I can swing the extra cost.
> 
> I tested the SR325e's but the test equipment is much different then mine, so kinda hard to judge. Woo WA6 vs my Schiit Magni 3. Will I see a noticable increase in audio quality from the SR80i to the SR325e?



yes, but that also depend if you like the treble or not


----------



## dwinnert

ruhenheiM said:


> yes, but that also depend if you like the treble or not



Are you saying the SR325e's are brighter than the SR80i's I have?


----------



## ruhenheiM

dwinnert said:


> Are you saying the SR325e's are brighter than the SR80i's I have?


i haven't heard both of those exact models. just sr80 and sr325i but generally sr325 are brighter than the rest of prestige series although the (e) generation supposed to be warmer compare to older generation but i'm guessing the sr325e probably still brighter than sr80i


----------



## headfry (Jun 12, 2018)

dwinnert said:


> I truly hate Grado. I really do.....
> 
> Put my SR80i's away in search of something better. I found the M1060's, which I absolutely love, but I realized that I also love the Grado sound. So now I am looking to upgrade to the SR325e's or maybe RS2e's if I can swing the extra cost.
> 
> I tested the SR325e's but the test equipment is much different then mine, so kinda hard to judge. Woo WA6 vs my Schiit Magni 3. Will I see a noticable increase in audio quality from the SR80i to the SR325e?




Also check out the SR225e’s - similar to the 325e’s but much lighter weight-wise - both are nice upgrades from the SR80i...
having owned both I prefer the 225e’s - more comfortable and hence less prone to breaking. I did the reverse-cushion mod- more comfortable ...and they had an horrid upper-midrange emphasis and harshness until fully burned in.l (80+ hours or so)...much better after! They look just like the SR80’s and rationally it’s hard to fathom how they could be great sounding...but to me they are!..more detailed and focused than the 80’s assuming a highly resolving dac/amp - a classic Grado esp. if you listen at lower to medium volumes. I think that a bit of a bass boost through eq helps these and Grado’s generally.


I also have SR80e, GS1000i and as great as the latter are I more frequently reach for the 225e’s.


----------



## JoeDoe

Good news guys! We’re finally getting the band back together! Haha




 

Seriously though, I cycle through gear faster than anyone I know and I always come back to where I belong!


----------



## DavidA

dwinnert said:


> I truly hate Grado. I really do.....
> 
> Put my SR80i's away in search of something better. I found the M1060's, which I absolutely love, but I realized that I also love the Grado sound. So now I am looking to upgrade to the SR325e's or maybe RS2e's if I can swing the extra cost.
> 
> I tested the SR325e's but the test equipment is much different then mine, so kinda hard to judge. Woo WA6 vs my Schiit Magni 3. Will I see a noticable increase in audio quality from the SR80i to the SR325e?


A little late to the party here but my take on SR80i and SR325e (I don't own either of these anymore):
325e was a touch brighter than the SR80i when I had both and its the reason I sent the SR325e back and got the SR225e which I still have and like very much.  My SR225e has been modded with dynamat, felt, G-pads, new padded headband and SMC jacks for removable cables.

I did take the SR80i drivers out and put them is some rosewood cups which is a nice change in tone from the plastic cups along with adding dynamat in the cups, sorbothane on the back of the driver and using G-pads (mostly for comfort).


----------



## Liu Junyuan

DavidA said:


> A little late to the party here but my take on SR80i and SR325e (I don't own either of these anymore):
> 325e was a touch brighter than the SR80i when I had both and its the reason I sent the SR325e back and got the SR225e which I still have and like very much.  My SR225e has been modded with dynamat, felt, G-pads, new padded headband and SMC jacks for removable cables.
> 
> I did take the SR80i drivers out and put them is some rosewood cups which is a nice change in tone from the plastic cups along with adding dynamat in the cups, sorbothane on the back of the driver and using G-pads (mostly for comfort).



I really loved the 225e and had to sell them against my will when I had them. Really magical with most of my collection.

Did you not also have the RS2e at some point? I liked those a lot too.


----------



## DavidA (Jun 13, 2018)

Liu Junyuan said:


> I really loved the 225e and had to sell them against my will when I had them. Really magical with most of my collection.
> 
> Did you not also have the RS2e at some point? I liked those a lot too.



Sad that you had to sell your 225e, to me its the best bargain of the SR line

I still have my RS2e and love it, did some mods to it: dynamat in the cups, G-pads and SMC jacks so I can change the cable.  I also refinished mine with Danish Wood Oil since the factory finish was a bit dull and dried out:



This really shows how faded and dried out the original finish was


----------



## ruhenheiM

any idea how to open up diy grado's wood cup assembly with super glue without breaking the cup? i wasn't put too much thought into it 6-7 years ago


----------



## DavidA

ruhenheiM said:


> any idea how to open up diy grado's wood cup assembly with super glue without breaking the cup? i wasn't put too much thought into it 6-7 years ago


Sorry but I don't know how one would remove the drivers if they used super glue to install the drivers.  Hope someone has a simple solution to your issue since I'm curious about this.

Grado uses a glue that is made soft using vinegar which another was kind enough to share in the modder thread but its still a PITA to remove drivers from wood cups of Grado headphones.  Its why most of us that build clones just press fit the drivers using tape or other material to make it a firm fit.


----------



## jaywillin

and now, a little musical interlude......


----------



## vinekly

Here’s a fantastic review of the HP-1 written at the time of its release 5/1/91, I believe). These headphones remain amongst the best imo but reading the article, it’s striking how far the headphone industry has come since this was written.

https://www.stereophile.com/content/grado-hp-1-headphones-page-3

Some excerpts:

Joe Grado's goal was to build a portable amplifier for the field recording engineer, and using a battery supply kept the size and cost within reason. His amplifier performs far better than I would ever expect, and easily outperforms any headphone jack I've encountered on tape recorders, CD players, and preamps. But I'd like to see someone manufacture a no-holds-barred, AC-powered headphone amp, which I believe is necessary if the full potential of high-performances headset such as the HP 1s is to be realized. 

The Stax Lambda Pros are excellent headphones, but I believe that their performance is compromised by the dated Stax electronics. Although the Lambda Pros certainly deserve a Class A rating as headphones, the associated solid-state electronics fall far below that point. [_The Stax Lambda Pro tube amplifier should be regarded as mandatory to drive these headphones.—Ed._] In fact, I wouldn't rate the ED-1 equalizer or the SRM-1 Mk.II amplifier higher than Class C, with the amplifier toward the high end of that category, since I believe it fares a bit better than the equalizer. Given a choice between the Stax Lambda Pro/SRM-1 Mk.II/ED-1 as a headphone system, and the Grado HP 1 with a high-performance amplifier, I would have to opt for the Grados primarily because of their lower sonic coloration, slightly more extended bass, more spacious sound, and superior dynamics. The virtues of the Grado system, for me, outweigh the slight improvement in detail and high-frequency extension offered by the Lambda Pros. In fact, the superb detail and extended highs of the Stax headphones only magnify the deficiencies in the electronics. If the Stax were powered by electronics worthy of a Class A rating, it might be a different matter.
Read more at https://www.stereophile.com/content/grado-hp-1-headphones-page-3#8ZwKE8FtyhqY4GOy.99


----------



## vinekly

Just got a pair tonight. So happyThey are dead neutral, extremely transparent, tight, and shockingly euphonious. They were tough to find...


----------



## vinekly

Joe Grado seemed to really want to push the boundaries and innovate whereas Now the company stresses heritage and wood. I’d Love to see some Joe Grado heritage releases (e.g. reproductions, as opposed to the GH1). Love those headphones though


----------



## cathee

Just to hop on the bandwagon...


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Here are 2 RS2e... 2014 was just 4 years ago and Grado has already moved on to a new packaging. I still wish they had kept the pizza box. It was truly special to me. 

(The one on the right belongs to my friend and has the dreaded Grattle problems. I’m going to take it to the US and send it to Grado for driver replacement. But I already felt in love with it and bought the one on the left for myself)


----------



## clundbe

Hi. What kind of pads would be best for Hp1000? Are the ttvj flat pads simular to the original once?


----------



## jaywillin

WilliamLeonhart said:


> Here are 2 RS2e... 2014 was just 4 years ago and Grado has already moved on to a new packaging. I still wish they had kept the pizza box. It was truly special to me.
> 
> (The one on the right belongs to my friend and has the dreaded Grattle problems. I’m going to take it to the US and send it to Grado for driver replacement. But I already felt in love with it and bought the one on the left for myself)



I liked the pizza box too, I think it added to the unique image


----------



## dwinnert

jaywillin said:


> I liked the pizza box too, I think it added to the unique image



What does the pizza box look like? I get broken and random images when I do a search.


----------



## jaywillin




----------



## dwinnert

Thanks! I still have mine for my SR80i's......was not sure.



jaywillin said:


>


----------



## cathee

clundbe said:


> Hi. What kind of pads would be best for Hp1000? Are the ttvj flat pads simular to the original once?



The TTVJ flats are definitely the closest to the originals, though there are minor differences in shape, sound-wise I don't think my ears can tell the difference.


----------



## wormsdriver

WilliamLeonhart said:


> Here are 2 RS2e... 2014 was just 4 years ago and Grado has already moved on to a new packaging. I still wish they had kept the pizza box. It was truly special to me.
> 
> (The one on the right belongs to my friend and has the dreaded Grattle problems. I’m going to take it to the US and send it to Grado for driver replacement. But I already felt in love with it and bought the one on the left for myself)


@WilliamLeonhart have you or your friend tried to fix the grattle? My classic Rs1 had the Grattle on one side and I was able to get rid of it. I had tried other things but what finally worked for me was grabbing the cup with the faulty driver and firmly whacking it once on the palm of my other hand and whatever had been lodged in there for a few months became dislodged and the grattle went away.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

jaywillin said:


>


This box was used for lower-priced models. The one for RS and PS models looked a bit more sturdy, though still leagues behind more "professional" packaging from Sennheiser or Audio Technica.
Still, what an era it was.






wormsdriver said:


> @WilliamLeonhart have you or your friend tried to fix the grattle? My classic Rs1 had the Grattle on one side and I was able to get rid of it. I had tried other things but what finally worked for me was grabbing the cup with the faulty driver and firmly whacking it once on the palm of my other hand and whatever had been lodged in there for a few months became dislodged and the grattle went away.


I did. I also tried the famed "Blow the Driver" method (not Brazzer™) but it was no use. Years ago my 325is also suffered from the same thing, no thing to do except for sending it to Grado for driver replacement.


----------



## wormsdriver

WilliamLeonhart said:


> This box was used for lower-priced models. The one for RS and PS models looked a bit more sturdy, though still leagues behind more "professional" packaging from Sennheiser or Audio Technica.
> Still, what an era it was.
> 
> 
> ...


It really is it a great thing Grado services their headphones no matter how old they are or how messed up some of them make their way back to Brooklyn.
BTW, I like your new avatar!


----------



## DavidA

wormsdriver said:


> It really is it a great thing Grado services their headphones no matter how old they are or how messed up some of them make their way back to Brooklyn.
> BTW, I like your new avatar!


The only issue is they have to be sent from somewhere in the US while those outside of the US are usually dealing with authorized dealers which some have found to be quite bad.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

DavidA said:


> The only issue is they have to be sent from somewhere in the US while those outside of the US are usually dealing with authorized dealers which some have found to be quite bad.


They are bad. At least in my country and in Singapore.


----------



## dannyvstheworld (Jun 16, 2018)

Just saw some photos posted by the Chinese Grado distributor..


Spoiler: Source: https://weibo.com/headphoneclub


----------



## muletrane

dannyvstheworld said:


> Just saw some photos posted by the Chinese Grado distributor..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Source: https://weibo.com/headphoneclub



Whoa!!!!


----------



## wormsdriver

The Black Label I is very interesting to me. The fact that they come in the bigger box with extension cable indicates a higher tier than the  Heritage Series more in line with the Rs1.


----------



## florence

Anyone wants to sell a good condition RS2e, please let me know.


----------



## clundbe

dannyvstheworld said:


> Just saw some photos posted by the Chinese Grado distributor..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Source: https://weibo.com/headphoneclub


Damn.. Another version to collect..


----------



## clundbe

Anyone from China here? Where can these be bought please?


----------



## HungryPanda

They were sold on Uncrate.com, sold out for now


----------



## clundbe (Jun 16, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> They were sold on Uncrate.com, sold out for now


Okey. Didn't know they sold them there. My bad... Though they were named x grado, not black label.


----------



## HungryPanda

There may be some floating around from someone who doesn't want them anymore


----------



## joseph69

clundbe said:


> Okey. Didn't know they sold them there. My bad... Though they were named x grado, not black label.


There is also a Grado X: A24 Moonlight which was released back in January '17.


----------



## dannyvstheworld

wormsdriver said:


> The Black Label I is very interesting to me. The fact that they come in the bigger box with extension cable indicates a higher tier than the  Heritage Series more in line with the Rs1.


Yes. In the accompanying post the vendor confirmed that BL 1 is in line with RS1e, and BL 2 is in line with GS2000e.


----------



## dannyvstheworld

HungryPanda said:


> They were sold on Uncrate.com, sold out for now


Here's the strange thing: In the post the vendor says it's not the collaboration with Uncrate, but a brand new series, inspired by the collaboration. And he says it's not a limited series.

It sounds weird, but the lettering are different, and I didn't know the Uncrate collaboration has a RS1e version.

And I just found it's already available on one of the official Chinese Grado online retailers, so if it's not a China only version it should be available elsewhere soon.


----------



## clundbe

dannyvstheworld said:


> Here's the strange thing: In the post the vendor says it's not the collaboration with Uncrate, but a brand new series, inspired by the collaboration. And he says it's not a limited series.
> Link please
> 
> It sounds weird, but the lettering are different, and I didn't know the Uncrate collaboration has a RS1e version.
> ...


----------



## clundbe

Can you give us a link to the online seller please?


----------



## dannyvstheworld

clundbe said:


> Can you give us a link to the online seller please?


PM sent.


----------



## dannyvstheworld

Some information the vendor (who is famous in the Chinese Hi-Fi world) posted:

Oak bowl (Of course).

Black Label I: 
The driver is not the same as RS1e.
Compared with RS1e, BL1 has a sound that feels more substantial, the bass is more energetic, and the mid range and treble are less colored.
Compared with RS1i, BL1 has darker mid range/ treble.
As for the bass performance, The writer felt it marginally better than both GH1 and GH2.
The writer preferred BL1 to RS1e.
10% more expensive than RS1e in China.

Black Label II:
The driver is not the same as GS.
Compared with GS2000e, BL2 has a sound that emphasizes low end a little bit more, as well as more relaxed and more full-bodied.
The writer especially praised the vocal performance of BL2, prefer it to both GS2000e and GS1000e.
The writer preferred BL2 to GS2000e.
10% more expensive than GS2000e in China.

(Source: http://www.headphoneclub.com/thread-712008-1-2.html)


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

This is reminiscent of my Funko problem... Thankfully I cannot afford collecting ALL Grado there are... yet.


----------



## dwinnert (Jun 18, 2018)

I picked up some SR325e's this weekend as an upgrade to my SR80i's that I have had since they were released. Actually hearing and comparing them to each other shows me how much reviews should be taken with a grain of salt. That our hearing and preferences for sound quality are all over the place. From opinions, I expected the SR325e's to be a little brighter than the SR80i's. To my surprise, they are a little darker and don't have as much of a sparkle to the highs. In fact while they definitely have the Grado sound, they sound like they are from a different series. They have a more refined, smooth sound compared to the SR80i's. But they also show me how good the SR80i's are. I am also curious how the sound will change over time compared to the hundreds of hours I have on the SR80i's.

Oh, and What is up with the thick arse cable?

Edit after 8+ hours: Yeah, the SR325e's are more refined etc., but I might like my SR80i's better.


----------



## gryphon1911

dwinnert said:


> I picked up some SR325e's this weekend as an upgrade to my SR80i's that I have had since they were released. Actually hearing and comparing them to each other shows me how much reviews should be taken with a grain of salt. That our hearing and preferences for sound quality are all over the place. From opinions, I expected the SR325e's to be a little brighter than the SR80i's. To my surprise, they are a little darker and don't have as much of a sparkle to the highs. In fact while they definitely have the Grado sound, they sound like they are from a different series. They have a more refined, smooth sound compared to the SR80i's. But they also show me how good the SR80i's are. I am also curious how the sound will change over time compared to the hundreds of hours I have on the SR80i's.
> 
> Oh, and What is up with the thick arse cable?
> 
> Edit after 8+ hours: Yeah, the SR325e's are more refined etc., but I might like my SR80i's better.



Funny, I found the same when going between the SR80e an the SR225e.  I definitely prefer the sound from the SR225e over the SR80e, but the SR80e are very, very good and I have no regrets getting them.  I must admit that I do not use them as much I used to since getting the 225e.


----------



## DavidA

@dwinnert, agree with the "What" with the cables, LOL.  I've changed all of mine out (SR225e, RS2e, and for friends: SR325e, PS500e and PS1000e)
The "e" series are better balanced and at first listen almost all with think that they have lost the sparkle but over time I think most seem to appreciate the differences.


----------



## dwinnert (Jun 20, 2018)

Well digging the SR325e's....but I ordered G-Pad's as I cannot get a whole day listening with the L. Hopefully the sound is not radically changed.

Also, damn. Grado messes with my OCD. Looking at the SR325e logo on the grill, I see it is slightly askew.....just enough to drive the hairs on my neck to rise. Looking at pics it looks common, as I am sure it's because of the Etsy nature of Grado . Even a pair of limited editions ones on the Grado's web page shows the logo askew.

Here is a limited off their site to show what I am talking about.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

dannyvstheworld said:


> Just saw some photos posted by the Chinese Grado distributor..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Source: https://weibo.com/headphoneclub



Sick, love love love the wood grain there!


----------



## vinekly

vinekly said:


> Here’s a fantastic review of the HP-1 written at the time of its release 5/1/91, I believe). These headphones remain amongst the best imo but reading the article, it’s striking how far the headphone industry has come since this was written.
> 
> https://www.stereophile.com/content/grado-hp-1-headphones-page-3
> 
> ...



So I noticed the PS1 headphones on Grado’s limited edition page and couldn’t help but notice some design similarities with the HP1000 series. Anyone have any thoughts on these/heard both?


----------



## dwinnert (Jun 22, 2018)

Got my G-Cushions this morning and they are significantly more comfortable than the L-Cushions. Could not even get 3-4 hours using the L's before my ears hurt so bad, it killed my headphone listening for the day. They did change the sound signature slightly, but not enough to warrant the change back.

Grado seriously needs to design a G-Cushion or equivalent that is tuned for the SR series.....


----------



## DavidA

dwinnert said:


> Got my G-Cushions this morning and they are significantly more comfortable than the L-Cushions. Could not even get 3-4 hours using the L's before my ears hurt so bad, it killed my headphone listening for the day. They did change the sound signature slightly, but not enough to warrant the change back.
> 
> *Grado seriously needs to design a G-Cushion or equivalent that is tuned for the SR series.*....


I would love this hybrid ear pad .

As long as its not $40 like the OEM G-pad, LOL


----------



## dwinnert (Jun 22, 2018)

DavidA said:


> I would love this hybrid ear pad .
> 
> As long as its not $40 like the OEM G-pad, LOL



Yeah, I got the G from my local dealer and it was $45. Also ordered a Earzonk G for $20 as I was curious if it sounds different....I couldn't deal with buying another OEM for the SR80i that I have.

I have this idea to get some Flex Seal and lightly spray the outside of the G to see if it changes the sound. Might try it on the Earzonk. Hopefully it won't melt the foam.


----------



## clundbe

Hi. How do I what kind of this Rs1 model I bought? Is it the vintage model? 

 

 The seller didn't know the age either.


----------



## joseph69

clundbe said:


> Hi. How do I what kind of this Rs1 model I bought? Is it the vintage model?


Yes. 
It's a vintage buttoned RS1. One sure sign are the square stalks on the gimbals.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

buffalowings said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> LOL, happened to me too, a noob/forum troll said grados looked outdated, old and therefore would sound bad, that was enough to compell me to purchase a 325is'...


Come on, the 325 genuinely looks outdated as hell. Sources: I’ve old 6 versions of it (not counting the MS2e), I should know...


----------



## ruhenheiM

vinekly said:


> So I noticed the PS1 headphones on Grado’s limited edition page and couldn’t help but notice some design similarities with the HP1000 series. Anyone have any thoughts on these/heard both?



i haven't heard it but from reading, it supposed to be the bassiest grado




clundbe said:


> Hi. How do I what kind of this Rs1 model I bought? Is it the vintage model?   The seller didn't know the age either.



that's a classic rs1, around early 2000s, the last model with button before they introduced the button-less rs1 similar like allesandro's style. so not vintage 90s rs1

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/classifying-versions-of-the-rs1-your-guide-work-in-progress.420092/





WilliamLeonhart said:


> Come on, the 325 genuinely looks outdated as hell. Sources: I’ve old 6 versions of it (not counting the MS2e), I should know...



it looks classic, it's timeless design. i prefer that classic looks, some headphones you could tell what era they're build from, just like cars, porsche 911 looks classic. lamborghini countach looks super cool but outdated for sure, like pretty much all 90s cars, you could tell it's from 90s. same thing with clothing, audio, pretty much products design


----------



## dwinnert

WilliamLeonhart said:


> Come on, the 325 genuinely looks outdated as hell. Sources: I’ve old 6 versions of it (not counting the MS2e), I should know...



As outdated as Beyerdynamics and AKG.


----------



## GreenBow

I just bought these replica for my SR225i/ e-red drivers.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01B2H4FVY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I bought the headphones in September 2014. Can't believe it was that long ago. What happened.

Pads lasted almost four years.


----------



## odessamarin

Hi guys, just take a look what I found for my beloved grado coollection...
Yes... kind of old, i would say rare RS1 Grado.
Yes, headstrip is broun and very soft nice leather, metal tips, and yea.. pink driver/mesh! But moste important it's sound it so nice and musical and smooth.. I recently sale RSi version (not my sound)... But this RS1 (old) is really other story, Really, its just another headphones. Obverall for all grados i had/have the colsest is HP1000, measn preatty natural, not really collored, vut very musical and plasant. Whicj could be, coneidering more or less same time of their developmnet (20 years old.. unbalaivable), This RS1 is just more soft.. If you ever have chance to find one, go for it! Just so lovelly sound. Love it.


----------



## joseph69

GreenBow said:


> Pads lasted almost four years.


I just replaced my L cushions on my RS1i.
I purchased the RS1i somewhere in late '12 or early '13.


----------



## whirlwind

odessamarin said:


> Hi guys, just take a look what I found for my beloved grado coollection...
> Yes... kind of old, i would say rare RS1 Grado.
> Yes, headstrip is broun and very soft nice leather, metal tips, and yea.. pink driver/mesh! But moste important it's sound it so nice and musical and smooth.. I recently sale RSi version (not my sound)... But this RS1 (old) is really other story, Really, its just another headphones. Obverall for all grados i had/have the colsest is HP1000, measn preatty natural, not really collored, vut very musical and plasant. Whicj could be, coneidering more or less same time of their developmnet (20 years old.. unbalaivable), This RS1 is just more soft.. If you ever have chance to find one, go for it! Just so lovelly sound. Love it.



Just drop dead gorgeous  

I totally agree with you, I went from an RS1i  to a semi -vintage RS1 and it is a better sounding headphone to me also....love the top end of this headphone, not to mention that the smaller cables are so much more comfy.
Great example of it it "ain't broke, don't fix it"


----------



## wormsdriver (Jun 25, 2018)

odessamarin said:


> Hi guys, just take a look what I found for my beloved grado coollection...
> Yes... kind of old, i would say rare RS1 Grado.
> Yes, headstrip is broun and very soft nice leather, metal tips, and yea.. pink driver/mesh! But moste important it's sound it so nice and musical and smooth.. I recently sale RSi version (not my sound)... But this RS1 (old) is really other story, Really, its just another headphones. Obverall for all grados i had/have the colsest is HP1000, measn preatty natural, not really collored, vut very musical and plasant. Whicj could be, coneidering more or less same time of their developmnet (20 years old.. unbalaivable), This RS1 is just more soft.. If you ever have chance to find one, go for it! Just so lovelly sound. Love it.


----------



## BobG55

odessamarin said:


> Hi guys, just take a look what I found for my beloved grado coollection...
> Yes... kind of old, i would say rare RS1 Grado.
> Yes, headstrip is broun and very soft nice leather, metal tips, and yea.. pink driver/mesh! But moste important it's sound it so nice and musical and smooth.. I recently sale RSi version (not my sound)... But this RS1 (old) is really other story, Really, its just another headphones. Obverall for all grados i had/have the colsest is HP1000, measn preatty natural, not really collored, vut very musical and plasant. Whicj could be, coneidering more or less same time of their developmnet (20 years old.. unbalaivable), This RS1 is just more soft.. If you ever have chance to find one, go for it! Just so lovelly sound. Love it.




 

Well Odessamarin, you & I are part of an _exclusive _club.  Mine have the black headband.  (Photo quality is poor due to being taken w/ MacBook Pro laptop camera).


----------



## wormsdriver

odessamarin said:


> Hi guys, just take a look what I found for my beloved grado coollection...
> Yes... kind of old, i would say rare RS1 Grado.
> Yes, headstrip is broun and very soft nice leather, metal tips, and yea.. pink driver/mesh! But moste important it's sound it so nice and musical and smooth.. I recently sale RSi version (not my sound)... But this RS1 (old) is really other story, Really, its just another headphones. Obverall for all grados i had/have the colsest is HP1000, measn preatty natural, not really collored, vut very musical and plasant. Whicj could be, coneidering more or less same time of their developmnet (20 years old.. unbalaivable), This RS1 is just more soft.. If you ever have chance to find one, go for it! Just so lovelly sound. Love it.


I forgot to mention, later on down the line you should also try the TTVJ flat pads on these pink driver Rs1's.


----------



## GreenBow

joseph69 said:


> I just replaced my L cushions on my RS1i.
> I purchased the RS1i somewhere in late '12 or early '13.



Done good then. Some folks say two years and they are replacing them. I was surprised mine did four years. They had only gone a bit in the middle. I have some very thin speaker cloth over the drivers, and they were not holding it in place any more.


Actually really pleased with these pads. https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01B2H4FVY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I find them indistinguishable from genuine Grado pads. Even they look slightly different in the store page images to Grado ones. Apart from the fact my Grado ones have faded a bit, and flattened a fraction. The new copied ones are identical in every way. Took me by surprise.


----------



## LugBug1

Some of you may recall my recent ramblings regarding the 325e since I have recently jumped back upon the Grado Train. Still can't rate them highly enough  

But I have recently purchased another Grado that I've always wanted to hear. Initial impressions were hmmm... Yes they have a much bigger soundstage, but they just don't have the same level of detail as the 325. As time has gone on (a week now) I can't get them off my head. The sound is huge warm and balanced. Not micro detailed like the 325 or an HD800 - but what you get is a natural sound. Nothing stands out. Fabulous for orchestral music. Really not what I was expecting... Imaging is centered and breathes out when needed unlike the HD800 which only gives you a huge picture whether you want it or not. Don't get me wrong detail is there, its just not highlighted. They do seem ever so slightly rolled off at the top end. But this is no bad thing. I prefer the 325e to be shaved right at the top.  

They have to be the most comfortable hp's I've ever worn as well. So thats me happy for a while; these and my 325e (325e when I want a more sharper punchier sound for the likes of jazz. )


----------



## Astral Abyss

LugBug1 said:


> Some of you may recall my recent ramblings regarding the 325e since I have recently jumped back upon the Grado Train. Still can't rate them highly enough
> 
> But I have recently purchased another Grado that I've always wanted to hear. Initial impressions were hmmm... Yes they have a much bigger soundstage, but they just don't have the same level of detail as the 325. As time has gone on (a week now) I can't get them off my head. The sound is huge warm and balanced. Not micro detailed like the 325 or an HD800 - but what you get is a natural sound. Nothing stands out. Fabulous for orchestral music. Really not what I was expecting... Imaging is centered and breathes out when needed unlike the HD800 which only gives you a huge picture whether you want it or not. Don't get me wrong detail is there, its just not highlighted. They do seem ever so slightly rolled off at the top end. But this is no bad thing. I prefer the 325e to be shaved right at the top.
> 
> They have to be the most comfortable hp's I've ever worn as well. So thats me happy for a while; these and my 325e (325e when I want a more sharper punchier sound for the likes of jazz. )



Totally agree.  I call them my musical HD800.  They have the detail retrieval of the HD800 without sounding clinical.  I'd planned to sell mine when I got the LAOC anniversary edition, but I'm having a hard time parting with them.  Once they're broken in and bottom end fills out and loses that rubber-band sound it initially had, I feel like I'm betraying all the time I put into them, and I'd end up regretting it.


----------



## dwinnert

Would you say Grados are really revealing? I generally don't notice much difference between 16/44 and higher rez FLAC's. But I got some SACD files and converted them to 24/88 and there is a distinct increase in quality compared to my CD rips. Now the thing is, this is very obvious with my SR325e's and not so much with my other headphones.


----------



## LugBug1

"Totally agree.  I call them my musical HD800.  They have the detail retrieval of the HD800 without sounding clinical."

And they don't have any unnecessary peaks like the HD800  Very natural inviting sound. Much softer than any other Grado that I've heard. Defo keepers for me.


----------



## muletrane

dwinnert said:


> Would you say Grados are really revealing? I generally don't notice much difference between 16/44 and higher rez FLAC's. But I got some SACD files and converted them to 24/88 and there is a distinct increase in quality compared to my CD rips. Now the thing is, this is very obvious with my SR325e's and not so much with my other headphones.



I would say they are very revealing. All my Grados reveal any imperfections in recording and source.


----------



## muletrane

I also highly recommend the TTVJ deluxe flats. Those pads brought all my Grados to the next level. I swear by them now. Just amazing.


----------



## dwinnert

muletrane said:


> I also highly recommend the TTVJ deluxe flats. Those pads brought all my Grados to the next level. I swear by them now. Just amazing.



I was looking at those.....but was worried about comfort. I am using G cushions and love them, how are these compared to L's etc?


----------



## muletrane

dwinnert said:


> I was looking at those.....but was worried about comfort. I am using G cushions and love them, how are these compared to L's etc?



Comfort wise, they clamp a bit more than the L’s. If you don’t like how the L’s put pressure on your ears then you might not like the flats. They really are worth giving a shot though. If you don’t like them they are an easy sell.


----------



## dwinnert

muletrane said:


> Comfort wise, they clamp a bit more than the L’s. If you don’t like how the L’s put pressure on your ears then you might not like the flats. They really are worth giving a shot though. If you don’t like them they are an easy sell.


 My issue is, I get pain under my ear where my glasses arm goes with the L's after a few hours. I might give them a try anyways.

Thanks!


----------



## joseph69

muletrane said:


> Comfort wise, they clamp a bit more than the L’s. If you don’t like how the L’s put pressure on your ears then you might not like the flats. They really are worth giving a shot though. If you don’t like them they are an easy sell.


I find the opposite being the TTVJ flats are exactly as named (flat) compared to the L cushions which are concave making them much thicker which would apply more pressure.


----------



## odessamarin

wormsdriver said:


> I forgot to mention, later on down the line you should also try the TTVJ flat pads on these pink driver Rs1's.



Yea.. sounds perfect, and much more comfortable..


----------



## RollinHard843

dwinnert said:


> My issue is, I get pain under my ear where my glasses arm goes with the L's after a few hours. I might give them a try anyways.
> 
> Thanks!



If you dont mind a slight distortion to your vision, then wearing the glasses arms OVER the grado earpads will help with comfort. Its the only way i wear them, unless i have contacts in at the time.


----------



## jrflanne

dwinnert said:


> Got my G-Cushions this morning and they are significantly more comfortable than the L-Cushions. Could not even get 3-4 hours using the L's before my ears hurt so bad, it killed my headphone listening for the day. They did change the sound signature slightly, but not enough to warrant the change back.
> 
> Grado seriously needs to design a G-Cushion or equivalent that is tuned for the SR series.....


Try washing with dish soap. Softens em up.


----------



## dwinnert

jrflanne said:


> Try washing with dish soap. Softens em up.



 I don't have an issue with the material....it's just long term, slight pressure on my ear.

Anyhow...digging the G Cushions.....


----------



## joseph69

RollinHard843 said:


> If you dont mind a slight distortion to your vision, then wearing the glasses arms OVER the grado earpads will help with comfort. Its the only way i wear them, unless i have contacts in at the time.


Couldn't agrees more. I wear reading glasses and I've never once tried to wear them with the arms under the cushions. I've always worn them with the arms resting on top of the cushions.


----------



## mks100

HD414 Comfort.  L Cush Sound.


----------



## wormsdriver

mks100 said:


> HD414 Comfort.  L Cush Sound.


Have you compared it to L-cush, or just from memory? I need to buy some pads very soon!


----------



## mks100

wormsdriver said:


> Have you compared it to L-cush, or just from memory? I need to buy some pads very soon!



I cannot tell the difference in sound from the L Cushion.  Foam is similar to the HD414 but larger in diameter.  Foam is less abrasive/rigid than the L Cushion or TTVJ Deluxe Flat Pads I own and does not irriate my ears.  Would definitely recommend these.  Someone may be able to pick it apart from a sound perspective but the only slight difference I notice with my GH2s is possibly a touch more bass.  YMMV.


----------



## wormsdriver

mks100 said:


> I cannot tell the difference in sound from the L Cushion.  Foam is similar to the HD414 but larger in diameter.  Foam is less abrasive/rigid than the L Cushion or TTVJ Deluxe Flat Pads I own and does not irriate my ears.  Would definitely recommend these.  Someone may be able to pick it apart from a sound perspective but the only slight difference I notice with my GH2s is possibly a touch more bass.  YMMV.


I might buy these I'm the next couple of days. I'm working on a new build with aftermarket drivers so I'll pick up a pair of L-cush and maybe a pair of these to see what works best. Thanks for the recommendation, they seem to stand behind their product (180 day warranty from manufacturing defects).


----------



## HeavenNotes

Hello. I have tried HD414 (Quarter modded) with my Grados and I like them.   

Is there any substantial difference in sound using TTVJ Flat deluxe compared with HD414?


----------



## ostewart

mks100 said:


> HD414 Comfort.  L Cush Sound.



Nope nope nope... I've got some fake L cush and they muffle the sound. Genuine L cush use 3 densities of foam, and have excellent detail, fake use a single density and bring up the bass making everything sound a bit muddy.

The only positive about those fake pads is indeed the comfort.


----------



## LEEKING2005

Hi, just join the bandwagon from upgrading my Koss kcs75 to Grado 125e.

So far I've only cut a hole in the s pad came with the earphones but I found there is something off on this earphones when I'm listening to my favorite metal song.

For 1, it felt much less open compare to kcs75, I think it is due to the space between the driver and you ears are confined where as in kcs75 case there will be air circulation between the driver and you ear.

2ndly, I think the vocal representation also a bit unnatural and volume are little too high in a mix. Maybe because the high are tamed too much and the vocal sometimes sound just bloating over the electronic guitar cut.

Thirdly, might just been my imagination but I hear a faint echo off the cup and that slightly ruin the soundstage and make the vocal unrealistic in the same time.

The earphone is new so do you guy recommend me to doing some modification to fix that or wait for the driver and foam to burn in 1st?


----------



## joseph69

LEEKING2005 said:


> The earphone is new so do you guy recommend?


I'd recommend buying Grado L cushions and letting them sufficiently burn in for at least 50hrs+ before drawing any conclusions.


----------



## LEEKING2005 (Jul 1, 2018)

joseph69 said:


> I'd recommend buying Grado L cushions and letting them sufficiently burn in for at least 50hrs+ before drawing any conclusions.



Ok, the fact that my Grado sound seem to be inconsistent for past 2 days make me realize maybe it do need to burn in for sometime before it shines it's magic.

But right now I felt the echo of bass might be the reason that the mid sound a little bit unnatural and by making mid bloating it kind of affect the high and make the guitar riff seem dead as well. It is worth to mention that this earphone is very good in bring out the details and dynamic for pop song which the instruments are less complex and less bass involved. If I didn't know better this earphone might make me believe pop songs are generally far superior genre XD.

I'm very tempting to do the driver venting mod since I found it greatly enhances the sound quality of my previous pair of headphone but I guess just be safe I will wait for 2-3 weeks and the L and G cushion I ordered to arrive 1st.

What do you think about the driver venting mod generally?


----------



## joseph69

LEEKING2005 said:


> Ok, the fact that my Grado sound seem to be inconsistent for past 2 days make me realize maybe it do need to burn in for sometime before it shines it's magic.
> 
> But right now I felt the echo of bass might be the reason that the mid sound a little bit unnatural and by making mid bloating it kind of affect the high and make the guitar riff seem dead as well. It is worth to mention that this earphone is very good in bring out the details and dynamic for pop song which the instruments are less complex and less bass involved. If I didn't know better this earphone might make me believe pop songs are generally far superior genre XD.
> 
> ...


The bass will definitely tighten up with burn in.
I'm not one to do any sound mods to my headphones, I'm fine with the way Grado does their tuning, so I really have no opinion on this subject. However, there are *many* threads about members who do mods to their Grades, as well as build their own custom headphones similar looking to Grado. 

@DavidA Where are you?
Show off some of your custom builds.


----------



## cathee

joseph69 said:


> I'd recommend buying Grado L cushions and letting them sufficiently burn in for at least 50hrs+ before drawing any conclusions.



+1 or even the TTVJ pads (my personal favorite with most of my Grados)


----------



## dwinnert

LEEKING2005 said:


> Ok, the fact that my Grado sound seem to be inconsistent for past 2 days make me realize maybe it do need to burn in for sometime before it shines it's magic.
> 
> But right now I felt the echo of bass might be the reason that the mid sound a little bit unnatural and by making mid bloating it kind of affect the high and make the guitar riff seem dead as well. It is worth to mention that this earphone is very good in bring out the details and dynamic for pop song which the instruments are less complex and less bass involved. If I didn't know better this earphone might make me believe pop songs are generally far superior genre XD.
> 
> ...



I would let them burn in a bit. My SR325e's(G-Cush) are now my best sounding headphones after 50+ hours.


----------



## michnix

Hi,
can anyone point me to a good tube amp for my GS1000e ?

Considering a Schiit Mjolnir 2... any alternatives in that price range (or below  ) ?

Thanks for your input.

d.


----------



## odessamarin (Jul 2, 2018)

michnix said:


> Hi,
> can anyone point me to a good tube amp for my GS1000e ?
> 
> Considering a Schiit Mjolnir 2... any alternatives in that price range (or below  ) ?
> ...



Maple tree audio ear+ hd
It's a magic with any Grado i tried. What an amp.. so happy i found it.
Highly recommend to any grado lover.


----------



## DavidA

joseph69 said:


> The bass will definitely tighten up with burn in.
> I'm not one to do any sound mods to my headphones, I'm fine with the way Grado does their tuning, so I really have no opinion on this subject. However, there are *many* threads about members who do mods to their Grades, as well as build their own custom headphones similar looking to Grado.
> 
> @DavidA Where are you?
> Show off some of your custom builds.



 
 
Hope this is what you are looking for


----------



## joseph69

@DavidA 
Sure is!


----------



## BobG55 (Jul 2, 2018)

DavidA said:


> Hope this is what you are looking for




Wow,  very impressive.  Beautiful work David.


----------



## bpcans

Has anybody listened to the album Basie Big Band thru their Grado RS1i’s?


----------



## clundbe

https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/grado-ps1-headphones-seriennummer-24-/898305768-172-8995
First time I ever have seen these for sale


----------



## BobG55 (Jul 2, 2018)

clundbe said:


> https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/grado-ps1-headphones-seriennummer-24-/898305768-172-8995
> First time I ever have seen these for sale



$3,365 U.S. .  I did a copy & paste of the first line of a review dating from 2004 by a member of Headphonerreviews.org :

*"these headphones are not officially sold by grado labs in the US (despite being current production grado headphones) and are imported into the US from Europe."
*
Strange.  Why would Grado do that ?


----------



## George Taylor

BobG55 said:


> $3,365 U.S. .  I did a copy & paste of the first line of a review dating from 2004 by a member of Headphonerreviews.org :
> 
> *"these headphones are not officially sold by grado labs in the US (despite being current production grado headphones) and are imported into the US from Europe."
> *
> Strange.  Why would Grado do that ?


Considering the cost, you'd think they would post up some better photos. Those alone would keep me from having any interest as they scream "sketchy" at me.


----------



## ruhenheiM

BobG55 said:


> $3,365 U.S. .  I did a copy & paste of the first line of a review dating from 2004 by a member of Headphonerreviews.org :
> 
> *"these headphones are not officially sold by grado labs in the US (despite being current production grado headphones) and are imported into the US from Europe."
> *
> Strange.  Why would Grado do that ?



i forgot about the whole single details and which one is the correct version. one version is originally that headphone built because of german company or grado's german distributor commissioned or collaborate with grado to make that headphone,the ps-1 solely just sold from that german company( a bit similar like rs1 thailand anniversary version). the other version is long time ago, grado planned to build wireless headphone system with freesystems, the FG-1 but somehow they cancel it and the rumor was there are many parts of that headphones ready to be assembled so grado decided to put the whole thing together put cable on it and call it a day.


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Jul 2, 2018)

BobG55 said:


> $3,365 U.S. .  I did a copy & paste of the first line of a review dating from 2004 by a member of Headphonerreviews.org :
> 
> *"these headphones are not officially sold by grado labs in the US (despite being current production grado headphones) and are imported into the US from Europe."
> *
> Strange.  Why would Grado do that ?


I believe that Grado did a limited edition for Germany that constituted the PS1 and an associated amp, much as Sennheiser has its $50,000 Orpheus 2.0 and marble self-opening amp.


----------



## trellus

ruthieandjohn said:


> I believe that Grado did a limited edition for Germany that constituted the PS1 and an associated amp, much as Sennheiser has its $50,000 Orpheus 2.0 and marble self-opening amp.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Woah... that picture is very confusing... why is there a third cup & driver in the middle of those headphones?


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Has anybody listened to the album Basie Big Band thru their Grado RS1i’s?


No, but if it's on Tidal I can check it out with my RS1i for you. Why do you ask?



trellus said:


> Woah... that picture is very confusing... why is there a third cup & driver in the middle of those headphones?


Thats a subwoofer for your forehead.


----------



## trellus

joseph69 said:


> No, but if it's on Tidal I can check it out with my RS1i for you. Why do you ask?
> 
> Thats a subwoofer for your forehead.



Lol.... no, wait, you’re not serious, are you?


----------



## LEEKING2005

DavidA said:


> Hope this is what you are looking for



So would you recommend the driver venting mod? 

After I flip my s-cushion /w quarter hole backward and some burn in I kind of stabilize the sound. 

Overall I satisfied with the sound, it is a balance neutral sound with great details. 

But when listen to my favorite metal song like "Center of the universe - Kamelot" I found it may still be able to improved and possibly it is due to ventilation problem?


----------



## DavidA

LEEKING2005 said:


> So would you recommend the driver venting mod?
> 
> After I flip my s-cushion /w quarter hole backward and some burn in I kind of stabilize the sound.
> 
> ...


Doing the venting mod is dependent on the model that you have since I feel that the newer "e" series don't need any more venting since they usually come with 2 open vents to start.  Origianl and "i" series (SR line, PS500 and a few others) might benefit with the venting mod but I'd rather change ear pads to generic G-pad before doing any venting mods.
PS: this is a bit off topic for this thread and you might get a few more detailed replies in this thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/post-your-grado-mods.119314/page-554


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jul 3, 2018)

trellus said:


> Woah... that picture is very confusing... why is there a third cup & driver in the middle of those headphones?



that's the freesystems. grado fg-1. the third cup in the middle is the infrared receiver i think. that's basically just a grado ra1+infra red

https://www.head-fi.org/gallery/album/freesystems-fg-1-made-in-grado.649535/?page=1

hmmm i always thought freesystems is japanese/german company. it turned out it's singapore

https://www.bloomberg.com/research/stocks/private/snapshot.asp?privcapid=8325853


----------



## Gippy

The Black Label II is now quietly up on Grado's official shop. $200 more than the GS2000e: http://www.4ourears.net/BL1_p/4e-bl1.htm

Interesting how it's on sale without any formal announcement on their web site or FB. Hmm...


----------



## Astral Abyss

Gippy said:


> The Black Label II is now quietly up on Grado's official shop. $200 more than the GS2000e: http://www.4ourears.net/BL1_p/4e-bl1.htm
> 
> Interesting how it's on sale without any formal announcement on their web site or FB. Hmm...



Can't help but think it's just the LA&OC Audio Society limited edition painted black, with a black headband.  Only difference was that one sold for $995.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Gippy said:


> The Black Label II is now quietly up on Grado's official shop. $200 more than the GS2000e: http://www.4ourears.net/BL1_p/4e-bl1.htm
> 
> Interesting how it's on sale without any formal announcement on their web site or FB. Hmm...





> The new Black Label series is an ever changing series of black-washed wooden headphones. Hand-built in Brooklyn, the Black Label II is crafted from Oak. Until this point we've only used Oak in limited editions, and they’ve now found a *permanent home in our lineup*.


interesting



Astral Abyss said:


> Can't help but think it's just the LA&OC Audio Society limited edition painted black, with a black headband.  Only difference was that one sold for $995.


this would help you forget about that


----------



## dwinnert (Jul 4, 2018)

Anyone use a Schiit Vali 2 with their Grados? I current use a Magni 3/Modi 2U and really like the amp, so in reality I am just looking at messing with the sound a bit. Also thinking of the Little Dot 1+, but read iffy reliability reviews.


----------



## joseph69

dwinnert said:


> Anyone use a Schiit Vali 2 with their Grados? I current use a Magni 3 and really like the amp, so in reality I am just looking at messing with the sound a bit. Also thinking of the Little Dot 1+, but read iffy reliability reviews.


The LD 1+ is a nice amp. You can roll tubes & change the Op-amps to suit your taste. You'll always read somewhere about someone having reliability issues with almost anything at some point.


----------



## wormsdriver

dwinnert said:


> Anyone use a Schiit Vali 2 with their Grados? I current use a Magni 3 and really like the amp, so in reality I am just looking at messing with the sound a bit. Also thinking of the Little Dot 1+, but read iffy reliability reviews.


I used a vali 2 + Modi mb for a couple of months. Highly recommended combo, worked great with my Grados.


----------



## Gippy

I am tempted to get the Black Label II just so that I can pair it up with my iFi Micro iDSD Black Label for a funny meme setup. But I already have the GS2000e and am worried that the BL2 is just a heavier version of it. Oak is more dense than mahogany. As I EQ my GS2000e anyway, I'm not sure if the the Black Label II is a worthwhile purchase at all.

Also, I'm feeling some "model fatigue" from Grado. The BL2 is $100 less than the PS1000e, and it will most certainly cannibalize its sales. (People will choose the black wood over the heavy metal finish.) It's just like how the GH2 has cannibalized the RS1e because the GH2 is $45 less and honestly sounds better. However, I get the feeling that the GH2 may disappear very soon once they roll out the Black Label I, so get it while you can!


----------



## GreenBow (Jul 4, 2018)

I made some pictures of my new SR225e pads. (Red driver SR225i e-drivers.)

I think they are actually genuine Grado pads, even though they were bought as not.

I think possibly someone bought some of these copy pads, then kept the copies and returned the original Grado ones. Like because, some folk do not like the genuine Grado ones

You can see from the link (again) of the ones I bought, that they are different to genuine Grado pads.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01B2H4FVY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Either that or they company selling replacements had a stock of original Grado ones.

Pics of pads: the black cover over the driver area is my own doing.








Pictures with (very worn grotty) old pads in the image.




The new pads have lines, ridges, and indents, in exactly the same places. Either genuine Grado, or exceptional copies.

Whichever way though, the pads I received do not look like the pads in the image from the Amazon listing. ... I am a happy customer then.

I sort of did hope on copy pads, because they were recommended by @DavidA for holding in more bass. However, either way I am still happy with the result. I have my heart set on new headphones now, rather than maybe modding these 225e.


----------



## wormsdriver

GreenBow said:


> I made some pictures of my new SR225e pads. (Red driver SR225i e-drivers.)
> 
> I think they are actually genuine Grado pads, even though they were bought as not.
> 
> ...


Yep, those absolutely look like original Grado L-cush. I bought a set of both the Grado L_cush and the aftermarket pads you had mentioned a few days ago and i should get them by early next week. I'll post pictures of whatever the heck I get in the mail, Lol.


----------



## GreenBow (Jul 4, 2018)

wormsdriver said:


> Yep, those absolutely look like original Grado L-cush. I bought a set of both the Grado L_cush and the aftermarket pads you had mentioned a few days ago and i should get them by early next week. I'll post pictures of whatever the heck I get in the mail, Lol.




Hahaha! Can't wait.

I have my 225e on now, and listening with Hugo 2. (Snow Patrol - Up to Now.)

I EQ down a bit though, to take out the 225i/e treble peaks.

--------------


(I was posting in the Hugo 2 thread about some of the stuff it says in the Hi-Fi Choice review of the Hugo 2. Copied it here:

It's from Hi-FI Choice issue 428, October 2017. Hugo 2 review.

It says,
"You start hearing things in a way that normally only comes from high quality vinyl; a top turntable running a serious moving coil cartridge".


(That's from the Hi-Fi Choice Hugo 2 review, so it might also be online.))

-----------------


I guess I pretty much hear my 225e as good as they will ever sound, unless I mod them. I think I should so get some better headphones though.


----------



## LEEKING2005 (Jul 5, 2018)

DavidA said:


> Doing the venting mod is dependent on the model that you have since I feel that the newer "e" series don't need any more venting since they usually come with 2 open vents to start.  Origianl and "i" series (SR line, PS500 and a few others) might benefit with the venting mod but I'd rather change ear pads to generic G-pad before doing any venting mods.
> PS: this is a bit off topic for this thread and you might get a few more detailed replies in this thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/post-your-grado-mods.119314/page-554



Thanks for the information, that is exactly my concerned on modding my 125e Grado HP. All I saw online was the i-version of modding result and that make me wonders as I think with the original foam w/ quarter holes the bass are already affecting the mid and high already.

However, yesterday my ordered foam had arrived. After tinkering with those 2 earpad and various tape mod for whole day, I think I came across a perfect pair of combination that make the sound superbly clear and subtle,but also with some hint of dark, yet had very accurate bass and good high. Since I get most of my information on Grado online, I think I will share my 2 cent here with others.

First of all I had ordered for 2 pairs of non original foam cause i live in SEA and if I order from amazon the transfer fees are higher than the earpad costing. Both look like L- cushion shape earpad, but 1 is a very soft earpad and the other are very stiff.

Generally I find the soft one are very comfortable but unfortunately it seem to eat up a lots of frequencies on my earphones, also it mellowing the sound to a degrees that I think it damage the clarity of the music. With the tape mod it does increase the clarity a little, but it is still too mellow for my taste and I think it also mess with the sound stage a bit. I think the soft material absorb and damping the sound too much.

Then I put on the stiff pad next, it sound alright. But in my opinion it is a little bass and mid forward with the high mellowing too much. It is good for pop song but when listen to more complex composing the mid and bass often make the high unnoticeable hence less detail. The tape mod didn't help at all and manage to make the already mellow high more unnoticeable to a degree it sound artificial.

Then I install the stiff earpad backward and BAM! Suddenly the magic drop and Roy khan's voices became the voice of god once again. The bass is powerful but not bloating or overwhelm but still very powerful, the mid is detail with a hint of dark tone but not overly bass oriented or high oriented and the high is just flying high with so much good details. The imaging and sound-stage is so good that it is like a completely different set of headphone compared to what I knew before. 1 day after I still can't believe how much this changed the headphone to a way I even notice the different between my laptop audio jack compared to my xduoo x10 audio jack with the same source of flac audio.

I don't have any knowledge on ear pad materiel or ear pad design but after I investigate a bit on this cheap foam I found that there is a layer of 1-2mm thickness of very high density foam at the bottom of this earpad (or the surface that contact with my ears and face since I install it backwardly) which I guess it is suppose to avoid the earpad deform from round shape easily that doing it's magic. Generally this harden layer will shortening the comfort duration of wearing compared to the already very short duration of the original comfy pad w/ quarter mod but I think the sacrifice is well worth it.

<a href="https://ibb.co/gaVyrd"><img src="https://preview.ibb.co/k5Zf4y/IMG_20180705_115427.jpg" alt="IMG_20180705_115427" border="0"></a>
<a href="https://ibb.co/e8JUxJ"><img src="https://preview.ibb.co/gpc04y/IMG_20180705_115451.jpg" alt="IMG_20180705_115451" border="0"></a>
<a href="https://ibb.co/hX1hHJ"><img src="https://preview.ibb.co/cGeDPy/IMG_20180705_123842.jpg" alt="IMG_20180705_123842" border="0"></a>

















PS: The 1st 2 images are for stiff pad and the last is for soft pad (There is only 3 images and the other cannot viewed are bugged I don't know how to take those down~)


----------



## GreenBow

Your images did not upload. Looks like you have same problem I do with Head-Fi.

Try uploading image from the 'Upload File' link, to the bottom right of your editor. (Next to 'post reply'.) ..... When I try using the insert image icon, it doesn't work.


----------



## LEEKING2005

GreenBow said:


> Your images did not upload. Looks like you have same problem I do with Head-Fi.
> 
> Try uploading image from the 'Upload File' link, to the bottom right of your editor. (Next to 'post reply'.) ..... When I try using the insert image icon, it doesn't work.



I know, that's why i upload it on other site and share the link instead. 

I think the link show picture just fine but the problem is I can't find a way to delete the unsuccessful image uploaded using this forum function, cannot find it at all in edit post content.

The 3 links is all the image I wanna post.


----------



## lumohomo06

I own the old PS1000, GS1000, and PS500, driven by RA1. Now I want to try the tube amp, any recommendation? 
Will the massdrop x Alex Cavalli Tube Hybrid Amp (CTH) be a good fit? Thanks.


----------



## dwinnert

What's a good case for Grados with G-Cushions?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Tube amps recognized as greatness for Grados include:

Little Dot Mk1+ (generally recognized as best low-cost tube amp for Grados)
MAD Ear HD+ (recognized by Gradophiles as great)
Schiit Lyr 2 (recommended by Grado)
Schiit Mjolnir 2 (for balanced) (recommended by Grado)
Melos PHA-1/SHA-1 Gold (recommended by Joseph Grado in 1990s)


----------



## lumohomo06

ruthieandjohn said:


> Tube amps recognized as greatness for Grados include:
> 
> Little Dot Mk1+ (generally recognized as best low-cost tube amp for Grados)
> MAD Ear HD+ (recognized by Gradophiles as great)
> ...



Thank you!  I will try one of these.


----------



## Douger333

I have been meaning to write a review of my Ampsandsound Kenzie amp with my Grado PS2000e phones, but still only
have about 50 hours on the phones... The Kenzie is more expensive at $1700, but really puts my  PS1000's and PS2000e's
at the top of their game! This is reinforced by some very experienced friends of mine, and using a variety of musical genres
the PS2000e's are so pure and the PS1K's are very good with only some shortcomings... 
Good luck in your pursuit!
Doug


----------



## lumohomo06

ruthieandjohn said:


> Tube amps recognized as greatness for Grados include:
> 
> Little Dot Mk1+ (generally recognized as best low-cost tube amp for Grados)
> MAD Ear HD+ (recognized by Gradophiles as great)
> ...


Will Little Dot MKIII be better than Little Dot Mk1+ to drive the Grados?  Just saw the drop for MKIII from Massdrop.  Appreciate it!


----------



## odessamarin (Jul 6, 2018)

ruthieandjohn said:


> Tube amps recognized as greatness for Grados include:
> 
> Little Dot Mk1+ (generally recognized as best low-cost tube amp for Grados)
> MAD Ear HD+ (recognized by Gradophiles as great)
> ...



Tube amp for grado discussions.. I can't resist )



If I would add to discussion consideration of the general schemes.. Little Dot (and i think all others from the list) is (OTL) Output transformerless or (PP) Push Pull scheme while only proposed MAD Ear HD+  has transformers in output stage. This two different approaches, with their own pro and contro. Realization scheme (simple but efficient) in MAD Ear is very good to deliver enough current for Grado (they love it  low impedance..!).. in OTL scheme it's not that easy to do (as i know) and PP will affect phases of the signal, which IMO is important to preserve, perfect timing in sound is a lot!


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> Tube amps recognized as greatness for Grados include:
> 
> Little Dot Mk1+ (generally recognized as best low-cost tube amp for Grados)
> MAD Ear HD+ (recognized by Gradophiles as great)
> ...


I've tried the first three amps on the list, and I would definitely rank the Mad Ear. HD+ ahead of the other two. The Schiit Lyr 2 was good and also probably more versatile than the Mad Ear for driving higher impedance cans and probably orthos too. The little dot was surprisingly good, though at this point i think I would recommended the Schiit Vali 2 over it and you could probably also find it on the used market for under $100.


----------



## whirlwind

odessamarin said:


> Tube amp for grado discussions.. I can't resist )
> 
> 
> 
> If I would add to discussion consideration of the general schemes.. Little Dot (and i think all others from the list) is (OTL) Output transformerless or (PP) Push Pull scheme while only proposed MAD Ear HD+  has transformers in output stage. This two different approaches, with their own pro and contro. Realization scheme (simple but efficient) in MAD Ear is very good to deliver enough current for Grado (they love it  low impedance..!).. in OTL scheme it's not that easy to do (as i know) and PP will affect phases of the signal, which IMO is important to preserve, perfect timing in sound is a lot!



+1
The MAD Ear HD+ is a fantastic amp with Grado's.  I listened to the Mad Ear & RS1 exclusively for a couple of years and the synergy is off the hook.
These are getting pretty hard to find on the used market, so when they do show up, one has to act quickly.

This is a killer amp and not one of the newer flavors of the month amps that the market is flooded with these days.
This amp has stood the test of time for being a good rock solid piece of a kit and it is just this kind of thing that separate's a great piece of audio gear apart from a good one IMHO.


----------



## lumohomo06

odessamarin said:


> Tube amp for grado discussions.. I can't resist )
> 
> 
> 
> If I would add to discussion consideration of the general schemes.. Little Dot (and i think all others from the list) is (OTL) Output transformerless or (PP) Push Pull scheme while only proposed MAD Ear HD+  has transformers in output stage. This two different approaches, with their own pro and contro. Realization scheme (simple but efficient) in MAD Ear is very good to deliver enough current for Grado (they love it  low impedance..!).. in OTL scheme it's not that easy to do (as i know) and PP will affect phases of the signal, which IMO is important to preserve, perfect timing in sound is a lot!


OMG， HP1000


----------



## lumohomo06

whirlwind said:


> +1
> The MAD Ear HD+ is a fantastic amp with Grado's.  I listened to the Mad Ear & RS1 exclusively for a couple of years and the synergy is off the hook.
> These are getting pretty hard to find on the used market, so when they do show up, one has to act quickly.
> 
> ...



What's the price for this amp? And how can I buy it? Thanks!


----------



## whirlwind

lumohomo06 said:


> What's the price for this amp? And how can I buy it? Thanks!



The best deals are of course buying one second hand....but they do not show up to often.

Here is the website for buying new.

https://hollowstate.netfirms.com/


----------



## odessamarin (Jul 6, 2018)

Its around 450-550 USD/EUR used appears here time to time.
Also, if you really need it,  write and ask Dr. Lloyd who developed it  lloydpeppard@yahoo.ca
He still producing them . New one is around 700 if i am not wrong.
The thing is if you put brand on it.. this type of amplifiers goes easly $5000, $10000, $20000 (no kidding). This amplification scheme is recognized to be the best, BUT need expensive parts (transformators) to do job best. Mad Ear is fantastic compromise on it.
https://hollowstate.netfirms.com/

@whirlwind (you are fast ))
absolutely agreed.. for me it's a good example of the simple and very efficient design, use only components you need with as short pathways as possible.
Practically, following scheme (well described btw, good reading), your line-in goes directly to the tubes for amplification, putting signal in high voltage first, then it goes trough output tranformators to "condence it" low voltage but keep high current  with low resistance (4ohm!) directly to your Grado (to make them happy..)! Nothing else.. Hard part of the design  is to fit every component in right place, good quality of parts.. that is it!
https://hollowstate.netfirms.com/manuals/Eplus HD users manual.pdf


----------



## whirlwind

Here is some pics that I took of the inside of my amp.....mine had the black gate caps upgrade also, not sure if this is still available, but you could find them on the used amps for sure.


----------



## odessamarin (Jul 6, 2018)

Mine too 



119DA - heart of this piece of art..
https://www.hammfg.com/electronics/transformers/audio/119da


----------



## tricolor

Happy Friday folks!



artur9 said:


> I would get new speakers before a new DAC.  DAC differences are really hard to hear.  Unless you find your current DAC fatiguing, that's an easy one.





lumohomo06 said:


> I own the old PS1000, GS1000, and PS500, driven by RA1. Now I want to try the tube amp, any recommendation?
> Will the massdrop x Alex Cavalli Tube Hybrid Amp (CTH) be a good fit? Thanks.




I am a bit "biased" but I have been using a Valhalla 2 and I love it... BUT the thing is I never had a chance to pair the Grado GS1000i with another amp/DAC (I'm using the Bifrost).

I should be receiving a 6922EH in the next while... I am just playing a bit with tube rolling... just for "fun" and out of curiosity...  JJ E88CC sounds a tid bit smoother than the stock, but again... it might be just the "thrill" of rolling tubes... hehe

One thing that I enjoy in particular with the combo Bifrost/Valhalla 2 is that I can use it as a PRE-amp... I am not sure about your other options, but keep that in mind if you want to hook up to a power amp and speakers down the road...

cheers!


----------



## riverita

this is my comb


----------



## riverita

this is it


----------



## Evanb1

Does anyone know if the Yaxi Earpads Portapro pads will fit on Grados? I haven't seen anyone try them

These:
https://www.yaxi.jp/shop-for-oversea/


----------



## lumohomo06

Evanb1 said:


> Does anyone know if the Yaxi Earpads Portapro pads will fit on Grados? I haven't seen anyone try them
> 
> These:
> https://www.yaxi.jp/shop-for-oversea/



Why bother this, go to eBay, there are bunch of pads.


----------



## lumohomo06

odessamarin said:


> Its around 450-550 USD/EUR used appears here time to time.
> Also, if you really need it,  write and ask Dr. Lloyd who developed it  lloydpeppard@yahoo.ca
> He still producing them . New one is around 700 if i am not wrong.
> The thing is if you put brand on it.. this type of amplifiers goes easly $5000, $10000, $20000 (no kidding). This amplification scheme is recognized to be the best, BUT need expensive parts (transformators) to do job best. Mad Ear is fantastic compromise on it.
> ...



Thanks. Wish somebody would sell theirs.


----------



## Evanb1

lumohomo06 said:


> Why bother this, go to eBay, there are bunch of pads.



Idk, if they were a somewhat higher quality HD414 pad that comes in black, I'd be pretty interested in them.


----------



## lumohomo06

Evanb1 said:


> Idk, if they were a somewhat higher quality HD414 pad that comes in black, I'd be pretty interested in them.



https://www.ebay.com/itm/1Pair-Repl...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

These are hollow, very soft, I like this better, does not hurt ears that much. 
Please delete this post if there is any violation.


----------



## Evanb1

lumohomo06 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1Pair-Replacement-Ear-Pads-Cushions-Black-for-GRADO-SR60-SR80-SR125-225-M1-M2/292491092150?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> These are hollow, very soft, I like this better, does not hurt ears that much.
> Please delete this post if there is any violation.


Actually, I have a pair of those on the way from China right now. If they work out well for me, I'll probably just stick with them, but the Yaxi pads do seem  interesting.


----------



## lumohomo06

I love those more than the stock pad. 
Which Yaxi pad are you referring to?


----------



## Evanb1

lumohomo06 said:


> I love those more than the stock pad.
> Which Yaxi pad are you referring to?



The Portapro pads listed here
https://www.yaxi.jp/shop-for-oversea/

The look like a lot like the HD414 pads but they come in different colours, I just don't know if they'd fit because they aren't listed under the supported models section.


----------



## lumohomo06

The HD414 pad looks like the 
*S Cushion. Have not tried it, no comment. I prefer the L to the S cushion. You can also try the G cushion, but it will change the sound significantly, not sure if you will like it. *


----------



## Evanb1

lumohomo06 said:


> The HD414 pad looks like the
> *S Cushion. Have not tried it, no comment. I prefer the L to the S cushion. You can also try the G cushion, but it will change the sound significantly, not sure if you will like it. *


S-cushion and HD414 are quite different. the 414 pads are more of a cone shape, while the S-cushion is more circular.


----------



## lumohomo06

Do 414 pads feel comfortable?


----------



## Evanb1

lumohomo06 said:


> Do 414 pads feel comfortable?


I would say they're less painful than the S-cushion, but not free of pain entirely.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Well...I'm back in the Grado fold. This must be the longest time I've been without a Grado headphone in my stable. I've heard these headphones a few times and couldn't turn down an awesome local deal at an audio store...I'm really digging the expansive sound stage (seriously, HD800/S good in that regard) out of my Hugo2. Tonight I'll try them with my DAVE.

Oh yeah, I picked up the PS2000e.


----------



## trellus

That's a beast Grado, the PS2000e. I  didn't know they had HD800/S -level soundstage, that's quite a statement!


----------



## lumohomo06

Congrats! How is this compared to PS1000?


----------



## headfry (Jul 7, 2018)

I hope some of you enjoy the summation of my findings about my SR225e's it's taken me a long time to reach this conclusion
as to _why_ I generally prefer the SR225E over the GS1000i


I’m a low to medium volume listener, ....this is crucial to this post


I love a headphone that portrays all artist's impact even at very low volumes


The GS1000i is a very smooth sounding headphone, very resolving, weighty yet smooth

It also requires much more juice to sound good, it needs at least medium volume to sound right whereas 225E even sounds great at low volume (of course the latter is much more efficient, requires much less power for the same volume). Also, once I reversed the cushions on the 225e's and try to avoid having my reading glasses arms behind my ears, very comfortable and lighter in weight than the  GS1000i's.


I think of the 225e as the ultimate version the SR80e - the sound Grado ultimately intended, from the design/materials was the 225(e), then came out with the lower cost models as more affordable yet somewhat lower performance. (I have the 80e and love them as a low cost, take everywhere Grado!)


The 225e has some sharpness/grit to the sound, like turning up the sharpness filter in PhotoShop just to the point where resolution and detail sounds perfect at lower volumes

At customary higher volumes, such as many/most listeners enjoy, the sound can sound harsh - I believe that Grado optimizes their headphones to sound best at below loud volumes, especially lower to low-medium (at least for the Grado's in my experience)

...this helps to explain the polarizing opinions on Grado’s - those that find the highs are piercing, sound is too sharp, etc. are listening at much higher levels than they were designed for.

When listening to pop/rock/jazz at lower volumes through my setup, the 225e is lacking NOTHING…all of the weight, tonal colour, intimacy, emotion, soul, coherence, you name it is there
…NOTHING missing!

Technically there are characteristics that can be heard but these are quickly forgotten as I get immersed in the music!

The overall sound/musical quality, sonic weight and balance of performance is such my mind/brain stops analyzing and I find the original musical performance there, in all of its qualities.


Even though the GS1000i is technically a better performer, I usually reach for them when I want a break/something different….maybe 15% of the time. I’m glad I have them but if had to give one up, it would be the GS1000i’s (I’m keeping them though and love them!).


Having said the above, it’s crucial to listen for yourself, they appeal to my tastes, system and listening levels but won’t for everybody….YMMV!


----------



## MacedonianHero

lumohomo06 said:


> Congrats! How is this compared to PS1000?



Bigger, more even throughout the upper mids & treble. Bass is tighter and the sound staging is easily a whole lot bigger!

Frank Iacone wrote a brilliant review of these headphones here if anyone is interested:
http://headphone.guru/sensational-new-dynamic-reference-headphone-john-grado-ps2000e/


----------



## Sonic Defender

I have stepped away from Grado years ago as I started to prefer more weight to the music than I had experienced with Grado. I had a GS1000e here and I have to admit, the bass was so light that it just lacked any impact at all. Is there any Grado headphone that has weighty bass? I like detailed bass, but I will sacrifice a little detail to get some weight and impact. There is no substitute for weight and impact for my preferences. I keep wanting to give Grado another shot, but for the kind of serious money they are here in Canada, I just never feel that I can take the chance. So Grado fans, can somebody who likes solid and weighty bass find solace in any Grado headphone or do they need to look elsewhere?


----------



## trellus

The impressions I've read on this thread left me with the notion that the GH2 have weightier bass -- hopefully some of the GH2 owners can weigh in on this to confirm.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Sonic Defender said:


> I have stepped away from Grado years ago as I started to prefer more weight to the music than I had experienced with Grado. I had a GS1000e here and I have to admit, the bass was so light that it just lacked any impact at all. Is there any Grado headphone that has weighty bass? I like detailed bass, but I will sacrifice a little detail to get some weight and impact. There is no substitute for weight and impact for my preferences. I keep wanting to give Grado another shot, but for the kind of serious money they are here in Canada, I just never feel that I can take the chance. So Grado fans, can somebody who likes solid and weighty bass find solace in any Grado headphone or do they need to look elsewhere?



The PS2000e is definitely weightier and BIGGER sounding! I've heard them several times and caved and picked these up. The bass is simply amazing on these things...these are definitely worth another shot to my ears!


----------



## elira

The PS500 have enough bass, at first I thought it was a little too much, but I got used to it after some time.


----------



## MacedonianHero

elira said:


> The PS500 have enough bass, at first I thought it was a little too much, but I got used to it after some time.



Definitely...and the GH-2 too!


----------



## Sonic Defender

trellus said:


> The impressions I've read on this thread left me with the notion that the GH2 have weightier bass -- hopefully some of the GH2 owners can weigh in on this to confirm.


Thanks, appreciate it.


----------



## Sonic Defender

MacedonianHero said:


> Definitely...and the GH-2 too!


That sounds promising for sure. The PS2000 must be pretty spendy, but good to know that it may well be worth it.


----------



## LaCuffia

I have found the 325e to be pretty good for bass for a lower priced model.  It’s tight but not too polite.  The GH2 seems noticeabley tuned for more weight to the low end.

I have a love / hate relationship with Grado. Love the energetic and crisp sound but those pads are just horrendous.  The build quality is also a little flimsy unless you get the flagship PS line.


----------



## MacedonianHero

LaCuffia said:


> I have found the 325e to be pretty good for bass for a lower priced model.  It’s tight but not too polite.  The GH2 seems noticeabley tuned for more weight to the low end.
> 
> I have a love / hate relationship with Grado. Love the energetic and crisp sound but those pads are just horrendous.  The build quality is also a little flimsy unless you get the flagship PS line.



I agree, but my issue with the SR325 variants (including the "e") was the treble...a bit too harsh for me.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Sonic Defender said:


> That sounds promising for sure. The PS2000 must be pretty spendy, but good to know that it may well be worth it.



I can't seem to take them off my head...weighty + an incredible "out of your head" experience...win-win!


----------



## odessamarin (Jul 8, 2018)

Sonic Defender said:


> ...So Grado fans, can somebody who likes solid and weighty bass find solace in any Grado headphone or do they need to look elsewhere?


I see your problem GS1000e..! I had the same. All what you need is to try GS1000i (if you like light wood) or go for PS1000. Regarding last one, I can tell you that the bass they have is so strong that their driver have even some technical issue to resist (both i had was needed attention...). Infamous rattles comes from there. But bass they have is just unreal..I am guarantee you will be REALLY impressed regarding bass of the PS1000! And if what claimed here is ture.. PS2000 is even better, then you need to save some money  Try PS1000 if you can.

PS to respect classic GS1000, their are also have nice bass, but less defined. I keep them for magic in sound they have.. this really hard to explain, but listen to them makes you look at them as you have musical instruments in your ears, not a headphones... but a bit another story.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

What a great description!  I, too, just LOVE the GS1000i, found the GS1000e a disappointment (tubby hours of use to the point of sounding great, still fell short in side by side comparisons with other over-ear Grados), and find joy in both my PS2000e and my PS1000.  I also really love my GS2000e, which Is great for portable use.  

I’ve been curious about the original GS1000.  Given that I have the GS1000i, will it add a dimension that I do not have?


----------



## odessamarin (Jul 10, 2018)

ruthieandjohn said:


> I’ve been curious about the original GS1000. Given that I have the GS1000i, will it add a dimension that I do not have?



I would say no. I have both ) What i conclude (just between us))... form sound characters and visual comparison they do have same driver! So what Grado IMHO, the used drover for PS1000 to upgrade GS series to GS1000i!
Now do they sound different? Yes, shell itself influence.. light wood vs heavy metals. PS1000 have a bit more transparency and impact, but GS1000i nicely resonate a bit more.
In final words you do not need both, they are very similar, just meter of what you prefer. Personally i like more GS1000i. And my PS1000 now in servise to grado, drivers will be replaced to the last E series. Because unfortunately right driver of PS1000 start rattle sound on few particular songs during strong low bass. But hopefully I will try virtually new PS1000e, when its come back )

Ups.. ) just after I wrote reply..  recognize you asked GS1000, not PS1000 ))

Well, i also have original GS1000. And here I really advice you to try them out, It is another headphones!
Real magic of the very first grado model. Just try, it's can't be easy described 
Will keep them what ever...!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

How would you characterize the difference of the GS1000 from the GS1000i?  I am quite intrigued!  Thanks!


----------



## odessamarin (Jul 10, 2018)

Well, I can try )
Lets say it's kind of weird, but in a good way )
Form sound shapes, it U but really with extremes.. means Very low and very highs.. all in between a bit suppressed.
Sound stage is huge and also strange... Its like you listen from the last line of the concert hall.
And all this together somehow amplify or put closer to your attention parts of the songs that  was originally additional to the main set of the music.
Don't know how to explain.. Imagine you made a song  with main instruments 2-3.. and additional parts other instrument, back vocals, some sounds to make it nicer..
So normal headphones will represent this, BUT GS1000 will somehow put this additional parts of the music much closer to you. As results this song represents different on GS1000.
Sometimes results are very nice making you wander listened known compositions.. You just start to follow parts that was obscure or hidden before.. strings, bass, back vocals.
Really difficult to explain. Sometimes after listening, I put them from my head.. thinking what is this? How can it sound this way.. and its so nice and so different from others. =)
Hope it helps...


----------



## dannyvstheworld

odessamarin said:


> Well, i also have original GS1000. And here I really advice you to try them out, It is another headphones!
> Real magic of the very first grado model. Just try, it's can't be easy described
> Will keep them what ever...!


I doubt anyone read this will not be intrigued


----------



## odessamarin (Jul 10, 2018)

dannyvstheworld said:


> I doubt anyone read this will not be intrigued



Good point ))) agree.
But I would like others who had GS1000 comment as well.. 
PS I forget, they do rally depend on amplification... give them enough current and you will be blown away!


----------



## me2621a

Hey Guys,
Just wanted to let everyone know I have a Grado PS1000e mint condition that was bought from Moon Audio (standard cable replaced with HD 800 connectors so you can recable to your hearts content) with a 5ft black dragon cable and the wood storage box. I will be listing it on the FS/FT forum soon but wanted to see if anyone in the Grado fan club were interested. Awesome headphone, works amazingly balanced or single ended, and can be played on about anything, but sounds best with a real headphone amp behind it.


----------



## MacedonianHero (Jul 10, 2018)

So I'm on Day 4 with my PS2000e and I gotta say, I'm enjoying them quite a bit! They are unlike any Grado headphone I've listened to in the past. I'm used to some pulled back mids with Grado, but these headphones offer outstandingly good and upfront mids! Very liquid and smooth. The bass has heft, depth, control and detail; meanwhile the treble is extended and clear, but never harsh. Throw in the HD800/S level of sound staging and I'm classifying them as definite keepers! Definitely the best John Grado headphone I've had on my head (and I've pretty much owned all of them through the years.

Here is my current ranking of Grado headphones:

PS2000e (definitely King of the Hill to my ears)
PS1000e
PS1000 (but not by much)
GS2000e
RS1/RS1i
GH1
RS1e
GH2
HF-2
RS2/RS2i/RS2e
SR-225i/225e
SR-325e
SR-125
SR-80
SR-60


----------



## ruthieandjohn

@MacedonianHero , have you heard the Joseph Grado HP1000? If so, can you place it in your ranking?


----------



## MacedonianHero

ruthieandjohn said:


> @MacedonianHero , have you heard the Joseph Grado HP1000? If so, can you place it in your ranking?



I have; several times, but my rankings were for John Grado headphones only. If I had to slot in the HP1000, I might slot in right above the GS2000e.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

MacedonianHero said:


> I have; several times, but my rankings were for John Grado headphones only. If I had to slot in the HP1000, I might slot in right above the GS2000e.


Thanks!  I have tried hard to feel the love for my Joseph Grado HP1000s, but I find SO many of the more recent Grados more exciting.  Guess I am not an ultra-flat reference spectrum type of listener, which the HP1000 is made for (Joseph Grado developed it in about 1990 as a reference “tool” to diagnose the recording capability of his “Holographic Scalera Array,” two exquisitely balanced microphones for high-fidelity recording.)


----------



## MacedonianHero

ruthieandjohn said:


> Thanks!  I have tried hard to feel the love for my Joseph Grado HP1000s, but I find SO many of the more recent Grados more exciting.  Guess I am not an ultra-flat reference spectrum type of listener, which the HP1000 is made for (Joseph Grado developed it in about 1990 as a reference “tool” to diagnose the recording capability of his “Holographic Scalera Array,” two exquisitely balanced microphones for high-fidelity recording.)



They are very different, but I definitely can appreciate the HP1000s. That said, the PS2000e's are a tour de force!


----------



## jaywillin

Just found this on Youtube, I'd never seen it before, thought I'd pass it along....


----------



## lumohomo06

MacedonianHero said:


> So I'm on Day 4 with my PS2000e and I gotta say, I'm enjoying them quite a bit! They are unlike any Grado headphone I've listened to in the past. I'm used to some pulled back mids with Grado, but these headphones offer outstandingly good and upfront mids! Very liquid and smooth. The bass has heft, depth, control and detail; meanwhile the treble is extended and clear, but never harsh. Throw in the HD800/S level of sound staging and I'm classifying them as definite keepers! Definitely the best John Grado headphone I've had on my head (and I've pretty much owned all of them through the years.
> 
> Here is my current ranking of Grado headphones:
> 
> ...



Interesting.  PS series are good, but these definitely cannot fully substitute RS, GS and even SR series.


----------



## Douger333

Grado is not really trying. Thankfully they make phones to fit a wide variety of budgets and technical abilities. The point is that the PS2000e is their best, and I am very grateful to have my pair along with my Ampsandsound Kenzie amp which provide a truly superb rendering of any music I choose!


----------



## BobG55

jaywillin said:


> Just found this on Youtube, I'd never seen it before, thought I'd pass it along....




Thanks for this jaywillin.  I'm fortunate enough to have an RS1 w/ buttons also & I concur w/ Steve when he mentions that "_there's just something about this headphone ..." _= it's hard to explain at times but it truly is an exceptional sounding headphone.


----------



## jaywillin

For me, the rs1's (haven't heard the e) have that certain something, when i think Grado sound, I think of the RS1, they have a special place in my heart


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> For me, the rs1's (haven't heard the e) have that certain something, when i think Grado sound, I think of the RS1, they have a special place in my heart



Same here, when I hear the word Grado...an image of RS1 comes to my mind.


----------



## cHLORINEdREAM

Hi, im pretty new to Grado and would like to do some mods on my SR80e headphones, any help would be appreciated  so i found these on ebay and was wondering if they would improve the sound? i know aluminium and wood sound different
but i think metal looks cooler. would anyone suggest i get these? thankyou in advance. 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/173412764638?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## fqdhlyc

Just ordered an used pair of RS1i off eBay, according to *MacedonianHero's *ranking, it sounds better than RS1e?


----------



## lumohomo06

How much did you pay for that?


----------



## fqdhlyc

lumohomo06 said:


> How much did you pay for that?


280 and free shipping. The seller seems to be legit with transaction history going back more than a year. He gave me a tracking number yesterday, but according to USPS, the package hasn't make it to a USPS facility yet. So fingers crossed, hope I will receive the headphone eventually.


----------



## lumohomo06

Great deal, I never found such low price for rs 1


----------



## jaywillin

fqdhlyc said:


> 280 and free shipping. The seller seems to be legit with transaction history going back more than a year. He gave me a tracking number yesterday, but according to USPS, the package hasn't make it to a USPS facility yet. So fingers crossed, hope I will receive the headphone eventually.




that's a great deal ! congrats


----------



## jaywillin

cHLORINEdREAM said:


> Hi, im pretty new to Grado and would like to do some mods on my SR80e headphones, any help would be appreciated  so i found these on ebay and was wondering if they would improve the sound? i know aluminium and wood sound different
> but i think metal looks cooler. would anyone suggest i get these? thankyou in advance.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/173412764638?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649



check out this thread :
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/post-your-grado-mods.119314/


----------



## ruhenheiM

https://www.dwell.com/article/brooklyn-grado-labs-headphones-prestige-sr325e-9ed91b6f



> John is now preparing his sons, Jonathan and Matthew, to take the business into a new generation. The younger Grados, both in their 20s, have already made their mark by introducing a slick new brand identity and inking collaborations with such companies as Dolce & Gabbana. *Soon, Grado will introduce its first Bluetooth-equipped speakers. *
> 
> As his business has grown—Grado now ships more than 150,000 units a year—John has received the occasional acquisition offer. But he says he’d rather close his business than see it fall into the wrong hands: "I often said if the boys weren’t interested, we’d ride off into the sunset. That’s better than having someone else make a shoddy product under our name."


----------



## dannyvstheworld

Some leaked photos

(Source: https://m.weibo.cn/1311376432/4255889806647298)

I guess I’m a bit disappointed cos these don’t look like the free systems models at all. But at least they didn’t follow the eGrado style. The blogger said it should be retailed for a little more than 1000 CNY, which could be about 150 - 200 USD I think.


----------



## lumohomo06

Looking forward!


----------



## joseph69

cHLORINEdREAM said:


> Hi, im pretty new to Grado and would like to do some mods on my SR80e headphones, any help would be appreciated  so i found these on ebay and was wondering if they would improve the sound? i know aluminium and wood sound different
> but i think metal looks cooler. would anyone suggest i get these? thankyou in advance.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/173412764638?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


Those are some nice looking cups.


----------



## tabness

Does anyone know if the HP1000s serialized at all and if so where is the serial number found?


----------



## fleasbaby

dannyvstheworld said:


> Some leaked photos
> 
> (Source: https://m.weibo.cn/1311376432/4255889806647298)
> 
> I guess I’m a bit disappointed cos these don’t look like the free systems models at all. But at least they didn’t follow the eGrado style. The blogger said it should be retailed for a little more than 1000 CNY, which could be about 150 - 200 USD I think.



Was just about to share a link to this thread to make the good folks here aware of this. To be sure, this is a genuine departure from traditional Grado design. I figured these cans had the younger Grado boys' fingerprints all over them. Some will be disappointed, but there might be some who are happy to see an evolution. I have mixed feelings personally.

Looking back at how the SR series started, I think its safe to say that this is a first step, and if it works out, there will be more expensive models with higher-end materials....wood, aluminium, etc....I can't help but draw parallels between the model numbers. Back in the day there was the SR100. Now we have the GW100. 

I know I really want to hear a pair, and am already wondering if I'll be able to make wooden cups/sleeves, whatever for them. And I currently don't even use BT headphones at all...


----------



## TooFrank

lumohomo06 said:


> I own the old PS1000, GS1000, and PS500, driven by RA1. Now I want to try the tube amp, any recommendation?
> Will the massdrop x Alex Cavalli Tube Hybrid Amp (CTH) be a good fit? Thanks.


I was happy with the RA1 for quite a while with my Grados: e.g GH2, GS2000e. Wished as you to try a tube amp, but stumbled over the graham solo ultra diamond edition. I am so happy with this as it does provide the warmth of a tube amp. However, if you wish to roll tubes, this will not be your solution. But check this out
https://www.hifisystemcomponents.co...solo-ultra-linear-de-headphone-amplifier.html


----------



## TooFrank

headfry said:


> I hope some of you enjoy the summation of my findings about my SR225e's it's taken me a long time to reach this conclusion
> as to _why_ I generally prefer the SR225E over the GS1000i
> 
> 
> ...


I also consider myself as a low to medium volume guy, and have GH2 and GS2000e as my favorites. If I had to chose one, it would probably be the GH2 as I grab this most of the times. But it struck me that maybe it’s because I use the tvvj flat pads on the GH2. It provides a much more punchy an intimate sound compared with the more bigger and detailed sound of the GS2ke. Could it be the same for the comparison you’re making between the 225s and GS1000i?


----------



## odessamarin (Jul 18, 2018)

All of you who was/is happy with RA1. Please just try Chord Mojo or Hugo.. directly.. then come here and tell me what you heared!!! 
Almost sure you will offer me a beer )

PS be prepared, it will make you a bit upset...


----------



## juStmEetmeAGaIn (Jul 26, 2018)

Well, just some piC’s from me



Spoiler: PiC's





 

 





Enjoy!


----------



## lumohomo06

odessamarin said:


> All of you who was/is happy with RA1. Please just try Chord Mojo or Hugo.. directly.. then come here and tell me what you heared!!!
> Almost sure you will offer me a beer )
> 
> PS be prepared, it will make you a bit upset...


I want to know this too.


----------



## headfry

TooFrank said:


> I also consider myself as a low to medium volume guy, and have GH2 and GS2000e as my favorites. If I had to chose one, it would probably be the GH2 as I grab this most of the times. But it struck me that maybe it’s because I use the tvvj flat pads on the GH2. It provides a much more punchy an intimate sound compared with the more bigger and detailed sound of the GS2ke. Could it be the same for the comparison you’re making between the 225s and GS1000i?




If you find yourself consistently preferring the GH2 over a long time - say several months and on - I’d say yes, similar to my situation.

I find the 225e’s at low volumes and in my setup just sound so right and balanced - not to mention lightweight, comfortable (in my case with the pads reversed) and so easy to drive - that I just get immersed in the music and performance consistently and contentedly.

 Still, while objectively the 225e’s meet my mininimum sound quality requirements - the GH2’s I’m sure are better sounding.


----------



## fqdhlyc

Just received my RS1i. Sounds much more expansive than the price I paid for it. Amazing for older Rock/Pop recordings due to less details and more engaging sound, I don't think any headphone in my collection beats it for these genres.


----------



## lumohomo06

Awesome， what's the serie number on the phone?


----------



## fqdhlyc

Where do I check that? I can't find them on the cup. LOL


----------



## jaywillin

fqdhlyc said:


> Just received my RS1i. Sounds much more expansive than the price I paid for it. Amazing for older Rock/Pop recordings due to less details and more engaging sound, I don't think any headphone in my collection beats it for these genres.



the rs1i is one of my all time favorites, it does have that special something, I say it's got soul.
yes, i find it's GREAT for rock, blues and jazz


----------



## lumohomo06

It should be on the cup, take off the pad, it should be there. Enjoy!


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> the rs1i is one of my all time favorites, it does have that special something, I say it's got soul.
> yes, i find it's GREAT for rock, blues and jazz



Not to mention the fun factor


fqdhlyc said:


> Just received my RS1i. Sounds much more expansive than the price I paid for it. Amazing for older Rock/Pop recordings due to less details and more engaging sound, I don't think any headphone in my collection beats it for these genres.



This headphone is so much fun too!
Transparency in spades, and man those guitars sound so good!


----------



## lumohomo06

Next step is PS2000e, as the previous post said, that is the next level.


----------



## audioandy (Jul 20, 2018)

Has anyone found a way to make Grados comfortable? I have the *SR60*, probably the least comfortable headphone I own (on-ear scratch pads, yuck, plus nasty sound, plus Grado rattle), and the Grado *SR325* have mostly on-ear same low quality packing foam pads. The SR325 are slightly more comfortable but start hurting the ears quickly. Combined with the thick, garbo-plastic, non-removable cable set as close to the face as possible, I really dislike these headphones ergonomically. (Almost any other double sided can puts the cable as far to the back as possible).

I'm giving the SR325s another listening test to compare a new open back can I bought, they were sitting in my junk headphone box along with the SR60s due to comfort, and i'm now realizing I'm digging the sound signature and bass extension more than I remembered (I'm not a bass head and these have good, refined resolution into the bass). I'd like to mod these cans to be as over-ear as possible, without paying $20 for more packing foam. What do I do?

Also, I'm not sure how to interpret the "spot the square wave" horrific measurements by Tyll: https://www.innerfidelity.com/images/GradoSR325.pdf. The 300hz square wave is, well, non-existent, but I don't hear graininess in the treble that I would expect from that measurement?


----------



## lumohomo06

audioandy said:


> Has anyone found a way to make Grados comfortable? I have the *SR60*, probably the least comfortable headphone I own (on-ear scratch pads, yuck, plus nasty sound, plus Grado rattle), and the Grado *SR325* have mostly on-ear same low quality packing foam pads. The SR325 are slightly more comfortable but start hurting the ears quickly. Combined with the thick, garbo-plastic, non-removable cable set as close to the face as possible, I really dislike these headphones ergonomically. (Almost any other double sided can puts the cable as far to the back as possible).
> 
> I'm giving the SR325s another listening test to compare a new open back can I bought, they were sitting in my junk headphone box along with the SR60s due to comfort, and i'm now realizing I'm digging the sound signature and bass extension more than I remembered (I'm not a bass head and these have good, refined resolution into the bass). I'd like to mod these cans to be as over-ear as possible, without paying $20 for more packing foam. What do I do?
> 
> Also, I'm not sure how to interpret the "spot the square wave" horrific measurements by Tyll: https://www.innerfidelity.com/images/GradoSR325.pdf. The 300hz square wave is, well, non-existent, but I don't hear graininess in the treble that I would expect from that measurement?



I know it is terrible wearing these for hours, the best way is to get the GS1000e or GS2000e, they are super comfy and sounds terrific.


----------



## lumohomo06

audioandy said:


> Has anyone found a way to make Grados comfortable? I have the *SR60*, probably the least comfortable headphone I own (on-ear scratch pads, yuck, plus nasty sound, plus Grado rattle), and the Grado *SR325* have mostly on-ear same low quality packing foam pads. The SR325 are slightly more comfortable but start hurting the ears quickly. Combined with the thick, garbo-plastic, non-removable cable set as close to the face as possible, I really dislike these headphones ergonomically. (Almost any other double sided can puts the cable as far to the back as possible).
> 
> I'm giving the SR325s another listening test to compare a new open back can I bought, they were sitting in my junk headphone box along with the SR60s due to comfort, and i'm now realizing I'm digging the sound signature and bass extension more than I remembered (I'm not a bass head and these have good, refined resolution into the bass). I'd like to mod these cans to be as over-ear as possible, without paying $20 for more packing foam. What do I do?
> 
> Also, I'm not sure how to interpret the "spot the square wave" horrific measurements by Tyll: https://www.innerfidelity.com/images/GradoSR325.pdf. The 300hz square wave is, well, non-existent, but I don't hear graininess in the treble that I would expect from that measurement?



Any change to the pad will affect its original sound, its up to you, some people may like it.  You can tray 
*Grado Headphone Replacement Cushion G *


----------



## lumohomo06

fqdhlyc said:


> Just received my RS1i. Sounds much more expansive than the price I paid for it. Amazing for older Rock/Pop recordings due to less details and more engaging sound, I don't think any headphone in my collection beats it for these genres.



Share some pics?


----------



## DavidA

audioandy said:


> Has anyone found a way to make Grados comfortable? I have the *SR60*, probably the least comfortable headphone I own (on-ear scratch pads, yuck, plus nasty sound, plus Grado rattle), and the Grado *SR325* have mostly on-ear same low quality packing foam pads. The SR325 are slightly more comfortable but start hurting the ears quickly. Combined with the thick, garbo-plastic, non-removable cable set as close to the face as possible, I really dislike these headphones ergonomically. (Almost any other double sided can puts the cable as far to the back as possible).
> 
> I'm giving the SR325s another listening test to compare a new open back can I bought, they were sitting in my junk headphone box along with the SR60s due to comfort, and i'm now realizing I'm digging the sound signature and bass extension more than I remembered (I'm not a bass head and these have good, refined resolution into the bass). I'd like to mod these cans to be as over-ear as possible, without paying $20 for more packing foam. What do I do?
> 
> Also, I'm not sure how to interpret the "spot the square wave" horrific measurements by Tyll: https://www.innerfidelity.com/images/GradoSR325.pdf. The 300hz square wave is, well, non-existent, but I don't hear graininess in the treble that I would expect from that measurement?


Like the poster above mentioned try out a G-pad, either $40 OEM G-pad or a few of the $4-6 generic ones from ebay, and yes the sound will change a bit but only you can say if its good or bad.  FWIW if it wasn't for G-pads I wouldn't have any Grado headphones since the flat and L-pads are way to uncomfortable for me also.
As for the cables I've made all of mine removable using SMC jacks like these on my RS2e:

 
Also fitted with G-pads


----------



## odessamarin (Jul 20, 2018)

IMHO you can not jump that easily from flats to G pads..
It will change sound dramatically, especially on the models designed differently.
HP1000, RS1.. they made to have driver diaphragm just next to you ears (very close).. And honestly, I think this one of the particularity/magic of this models.
This way the micro timing (signal phase) is more preserved, making sound really 3D (magic).. where in hi-res recording you can hear difference in every string.. and how it goes not only left/right.. but in deep direction. Something really fantastic.
And I think technically its very difficult to design this type, i mean to keep driver on top of your ear and make all frequency specter balanced.. no harsh highs, forward middle or boomy bass. This is real art what Grado did here.
And for me, after I start to hear it and understand (thanks HP1000 and classic RS) the presanse of highs, mids or bass is really get secondary.. the most importand is timing (phase).. here you start to feel music not just to hear.
Incredible feeling (i am sure some of you understand what i mean). It making me somehow even smile when I see now discussions about more forward mids.. good bass, shine highs.. and so on..  It's good as secondary additional colloration of music, but deferentially not as important as to preserve time (phase) dinamics.  Sad that some amps can easly destroy this too..
Now putting G pads or any other alternatives will just destroy all this. I did try.. it's true. In case of HP, RS you will complexly loose bass impact and all timing dynamics.
The same is true for GS/PS seria. Putting them close (flats pads) will bring original strong bass.. to booomy mass which will cover all the rest.
So, one can play with pads for comfort, but keep in mind they were made for each model by purpose.


----------



## cHLORINEdREAM

jaywillin said:


> check out this thread :
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/post-your-grado-mods.119314/


cool thanks


----------



## fleasbaby

audioandy said:


> Has anyone found a way to make Grados comfortable? I have the *SR60*, probably the least comfortable headphone I own (on-ear scratch pads, yuck, plus nasty sound, plus Grado rattle), and the Grado *SR325* have mostly on-ear same low quality packing foam pads. The SR325 are slightly more comfortable but start hurting the ears quickly. Combined with the thick, garbo-plastic, non-removable cable set as close to the face as possible, I really dislike these headphones ergonomically. (Almost any other double sided can puts the cable as far to the back as possible).
> 
> I'm giving the SR325s another listening test to compare a new open back can I bought, they were sitting in my junk headphone box along with the SR60s due to comfort, and i'm now realizing I'm digging the sound signature and bass extension more than I remembered (I'm not a bass head and these have good, refined resolution into the bass). I'd like to mod these cans to be as over-ear as possible, without paying $20 for more packing foam. What do I do?
> 
> Also, I'm not sure how to interpret the "spot the square wave" horrific measurements by Tyll: https://www.innerfidelity.com/images/GradoSR325.pdf. The 300hz square wave is, well, non-existent, but I don't hear graininess in the treble that I would expect from that measurement?



Have a look at the C-Pad mods that Larry at Headphile does. I hesitate to endorse a fellow MoT (I think its against the rules), but he's been doing that mod for a long time. I've tried it too, and it makes minimal difference to the sound signature while drastically increasing comfort. The only downside is, it means adjusting your headband slightly, and it makes them heavier/larger.


----------



## wormsdriver

fleasbaby said:


> Have a look at the C-Pad mods that Larry at Headphile does. I hesitate to endorse a fellow MoT (I think its against the rules), but he's been doing that mod for a long time. I've tried it too, and it makes minimal difference to the sound signature while drastically increasing comfort. The only downside is, it means adjusting your headband slightly, and it makes them heavier/larger.


Wow, that's very interesting that the sound signature doesn't change much considering the mod and how sensitive these style headphones are to changing the foam pads.


----------



## lumohomo06

where can i find the mod? thanks.


----------



## Zeo-Gold92

I'm still finding myself torn between the 80e and 125e. I'm unable to audition any.


----------



## lumohomo06

Keep both,  or go with PS500e


----------



## fqdhlyc

I feel like plastic Grados are all very similar. Metal and wood cups are what defines Grado headphones for me.


----------



## lumohomo06

Yes, I agree,  they are all different, but I kept the plastic, metal, and wood. Maybe they will release the bamboo cup? Just wondering.


----------



## Zeo-Gold92

I couldn't get a ps500e though it looks sweet. so it's out of 80e, 125e, i'd consider 225e as well. what are the distinctions of the three, i keep finding conflicting points. it gets confusing.


----------



## fleasbaby

wormsdriver said:


> Wow, that's very interesting that the sound signature doesn't change much considering the mod and how sensitive these style headphones are to changing the foam pads.



"Your mileage may vary" and all that jazz, but yes, I didn't hear much change, which surprised me.



lumohomo06 said:


> where can i find the mod? thanks.



Again, not sure I'm allowed, but what the heck, Larry's awesome and been doing this for literally 15 years. Heck he inspired me to do what I do...so, link.



Zeo-Gold92 said:


> I couldn't get a ps500e though it looks sweet. so it's out of 80e, 125e, i'd consider 225e as well. what are the distinctions of the three, i keep finding conflicting points. it gets confusing.



Go with either the SR80e or the SR225e. I found the SR125 to not be enough of a departure from the SR80e to make it a "must-hear". The SR225e is really good, and what I would consider the sweet-spot for price and performance in their lineup.


----------



## Zeo-Gold92

What are the comfort differences between the 80e and 225e? does the weight play into it much? I noticed the cups are different. Around ear? The only other headphone ive tried like that was the m50x which i found uncomfortable.


----------



## tricolor

hey folks! happy friday,

Another option if you guys want to play a bit with how G/donut pads sound might be by wrapping tape on the edges. 

that also changes a bit the sound.... and yet, keep the comfort level up.. . i did that with mine , an SR225i, a few years ago, that my partner ended up kidnapping from me... 

cheers.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Zeo-Gold92 said:


> What are the comfort differences between the 80e and 225e? does the weight play into it much? I noticed the cups are different. Around ear? The only other headphone ive tried like that was the m50x which i found uncomfortable.


i'm pretty sure they're pretty much the same,comfort wise. although sr225e probably have heavier cable compare to sr80e. and sr80e used comfy pad while sr225e used bowl pad, both are not comfy if you accustomed to circumaural headphones. comfy pad most of the time generate heat to your ears while bowl pad make your ears a bit itchy and painful after a while


----------



## lumohomo06

DavidA said:


> Like the poster above mentioned try out a G-pad, either $40 OEM G-pad or a few of the $4-6 generic ones from ebay, and yes the sound will change a bit but only you can say if its good or bad.  FWIW if it wasn't for G-pads I wouldn't have any Grado headphones since the flat and L-pads are way to uncomfortable for me also.
> As for the cables I've made all of mine removable using SMC jacks like these on my RS2e:
> 
> Also fitted with G-pads


Let me know when you sell you RS2e. 

Just kidding~~~


----------



## DavidA (Jul 21, 2018)

Zeo-Gold92 said:


> What are the comfort differences between the 80e and 225e? does the weight play into it much? I noticed the cups are different. Around ear? The only other headphone ive tried like that was the m50x which i found uncomfortable.


If the m50x is uncomfortable to you then I think you will find the 80e or 225e to be even more uncomfortable, at least for me my 225e with the stock L-pads is only useable for 10-15 minutes for me before my ears start to really hurt, with Shure velour pads on my m50x I can sometimes forget I have them on, its like the 225e with generic G-pads for me.  See below images for size comparisons


M50x with velour pads - 225e with G-pads

HE400-Focus pads, M50x, MDR-7506 w/velour pads
225e, Fidelio L1
Most comfortable IMO: HE400 w/ focus pads <- m50x/MDR-7506/L1 <- 225e w/ G-pads

@lumohomo06, I think you would be waiting a very long time before I sell my RS2e LOL, I've put too much "blood, sweat and tears" into them trying to get the drivers out the first time.


----------



## headfry (Jul 24, 2018)

as an addendum to my preferring my SR225e'e to my GS1000i's......further experimenting
has made clear that this is with my Mojo dac/amp only....I also have an older budget but
excellent portable dac/amp, the ALO Island....while a little less refined than the Mojo it
has much better synergy with the GS1000i's.....comparing the 225e's with Mojo to the GS1000i's
with ALO Island is kind of like comparing excellent solid state with tube sound....while the GS's
sounded underpowered from the Mojo, they come to life with the Island - the main advantages
over the SR225e includes greater naturalness, higher resolution and better sound stage/spatiality,
a much deeper, bigger soundstage with much more 3D depth and space for each of the components
of the performance.....like comparing the sound in a bar to a concert hall.

So.....the GS1000i's make a very refreshing change and compliment to the SR225e....when using
a dac/amp that can power well and synergizes.  Listening to this recording with the GS sounds amazing...so does almost everything else:


----------



## elira

Trying the GS2000e with the Woo Audio WA11 Passport and it sounds pretty good. Some amps lack bass but with this one the sound is full, similar to the iFi iDSD micro BL but this one has a better volume control and is balanced even at low volume.


----------



## headfry

elira said:


> Trying the GS2000e with the Woo Audio WA11 Passport and it sounds pretty good. Some amps lack bass but with this one the sound is full, similar to the iFi iDSD micro BL but this one has a better volume control and is balanced even at low volume.




First I've heard of the WA11 Passport....hasn't officially been released yet....does look good! Wonder how it compares 
in sq to say Hugo 2.


----------



## elira

headfry said:


> First I've heard of the WA11 Passport....hasn't officially been released yet....does look good! Wonder how it compares
> in sq to say Hugo 2.


It’s a prototype, I’m at a Woo Audio event.


----------



## joseph69

So Woo isn't at CanJam London?


----------



## fleasbaby

Zeo-Gold92 said:


> What are the comfort differences between the 80e and 225e? does the weight play into it much? I noticed the cups are different. Around ear? The only other headphone ive tried like that was the m50x which i found uncomfortable.



They are the same can design-wise except for the metal grills, heavier cable and L-Cush pads on the SR225. L-Cush are not for the faint of ear. Takes a specific level of masochism to wear them for extended periods. I'm used to them after years of using them.


----------



## Zeo-Gold92

fleasbaby said:


> They are the same can design-wise except for the metal grills, heavier cable and L-Cush pads on the SR225. L-Cush are not for the faint of ear. Takes a specific level of masochism to wear them for extended periods. I'm used to them after years of using them.


comments like this scare me lol . i think because i have nlo way of testing before purchase. what would you reccommend as a comfier alternative in the same price and performance?


----------



## fleasbaby

Zeo-Gold92 said:


> comments like this scare me lol . i think because i have nlo way of testing before purchase. what would you reccommend as a comfier alternative in the same price and performance?



I'm pretty married to the Grado design. I don't listen to stock Grados at all anymore, but my everyday builds use Grado pads....either L-Cush or the old TTVJ flats. The only other headphone I thought I might be able to commit to was a pair of Sennheiser HD600. The sound signature was good, and they were comfy. They aren't convenient for size though, and need a decent source to drive them...


----------



## sling5s (Jul 23, 2018)

delete....


----------



## Zeo-Gold92

fleasbaby said:


> I'm pretty married to the Grado design. I don't listen to stock Grados at all anymore, but my everyday builds use Grado pads....either L-Cush or the old TTVJ flats. The only other headphone I thought I might be able to commit to was a pair of Sennheiser HD600. The sound signature was good, and they were comfy. They aren't convenient for size though, and need a decent source to drive them...


Thanks, I've been doing a bunch of reading and Grado seems like it be great for the genres i wanna use for. Worried about having to send them back if i dont like the comfort.


----------



## elira

Zeo-Gold92 said:


> Thanks, I've been doing a bunch of reading and Grado seems like it be great for the genres i wanna use for. Worried about having to send them back if i dont like the comfort.


If you reduce the clamping force of the headband they become much more comfortable. I had issues with my ears hurting after a couple of hours until I reduced the clamping force by carefully bending the headband. As the design is extremely open you don’t need them to be pressing hard against your ears to have good sound.


----------



## ruhenheiM

@joseph69 
what happen with your stax system? why did you decide to sell them?


----------



## lumohomo06

Does anyone sell RS2e?


----------



## joseph69

elira said:


> As the design is extremely open you don’t need them to be pressing hard against your ears to have good sound.


Exactly.
Just let them hang on your head with the least clamping force possible before falling off your head, of course.



ruhenheiM said:


> @joseph69
> what happen with your stax system? why did you decide to sell them?


Nothing really, I put them up F/S because I decided to move onto another journey with the Utopia (which I bashed like a red headed stepchild more than a few times) and the WA33 SE. I've enjoyed my Stax system very much with no regrets, but I just feel like something different for a change. If they sell, they sell. If not, I'll be just as glad to keep them. 

My problem is that I'm not a collector (as you already know) and I don't like to have too much, especially if I'm not using it enough. I haven't even put 50hrs on my PS2Ke yet, and it's been months since I've listened to any of my other headphones besides my Stax & Utopia. I've mainly been listening to the Utopia since I bought them, so I'm actually trying to live with less. Having already heard the WA33 SE (in home) with the Utopia would allow me to do this.


----------



## joseph69

lumohomo06 said:


> Does anyone sell RS2e?


Yes, they're the current production, any authorized Grado dealer sells them.


----------



## lumohomo06

joseph69 said:


> Yes, they're the current production, any authorized Grado dealer sells them.



Sorry I did not make myself clear.  If anyone wants to get rid of their brown-headbanded RS2e, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jul 23, 2018)

joseph69 said:


> Nothing really, I put them up F/S because I decided to move onto another journey with the Utopia (which I bashed like a red headed stepchild more than a few times) and the WA33 SE. I've enjoyed my Stax system very much with no regrets, but I just feel like something different for a change. If they sell, they sell. If not, I'll be just as glad to keep them.
> 
> My problem is that I'm not a collector (as you already know) and I don't like to have too much, especially if I'm not using it enough. I haven't even put 50hrs on my PS2Ke yet, and it's been months since I've listened to any of my other headphones besides my Stax & Utopia. I've mainly been listening to the Utopia since I bought them, so I'm actually trying to live with less. Having already heard the WA33 SE (in home) with the Utopia would allow me to do this.



i see, hahaha yea i remember you bashed that utopia quite few times, in the end it stole your heart 
enjoy the journey then! good luck for the sales too


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> i see, hahaha yea i remember you bashed that utopia quite few times, in the end it stole your heart
> enjoy the journey then! good luck for the sales too


Thank you!


----------



## trellus

dannyvstheworld said:


> Some leaked photos
> 
> (Source: https://m.weibo.cn/1311376432/4255889806647298)
> 
> I guess I’m a bit disappointed cos these don’t look like the free systems models at all. But at least they didn’t follow the eGrado style. The blogger said it should be retailed for a little more than 1000 CNY, which could be about 150 - 200 USD I think.



They’re pretty rough looking but I’m buying them if they’re $200ish, in any case, since I’m also relieved they didn’t go the eGrado route in terms of build, and these look closer to an SR80.


----------



## elira

Probably closed back or semi closed, unless they found a way to make circular batteries. It would be pretty cool to have a circular battery in one of the cups and the other a circular circuit with al the electronics to leave the centers empty. Probably the circuit can be in multiple small flat circuit boards around the cup.


----------



## DavidA

Zeo-Gold92 said:


> comments like this scare me lol . i think because i have nlo way of testing before purchase. what would you reccommend as a comfier alternative in the same price and performance?


For me its generic G-pads that make any Grado comfortable enough that I can use them for 7-8 hours at a time but they will alter the sound a bit, a bit more bass and sound stage but the bass can be a bit muddy at times and you loose a little of the in-your-face presentation that Grado's are known for.  Or if you have the funds then the higher end models in the GS and PS line come with G-pads to start.


----------



## elira

Check this video  it’s in Japanese but shows the new wireless headphones.


----------



## fleasbaby

I’ve seen folks mention looking for a MAD Ear amp in this thread often...they are renown for the Magic they make with Grados, and barely ever come up second hand, so if you’re interested, check out this classified:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/map...ar-purist-se-tube-headphone-amplifier.885290/

It’s a tricked out one, so not as cheap as some would like, but...


----------



## jaywillin

fleasbaby said:


> I’ve seen folks mention looking for a MAD Ear amp in this thread often...they are renown for the Magic they make with Grados, and barely ever come up second hand, so if you’re interested, check out this classified:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/map...ar-purist-se-tube-headphone-amplifier.885290/
> 
> It’s a tricked out one, so not as cheap as some would like, but...



BUT sometimes you just gotta pay up ! 
saw the posting too, and if'n I could, I would !


----------



## PhenixS1970

Hi All,

I recently got into head-fi and got a Chord Mojo and my first Grado, a sr225e.  Level of detail is/was amazing but in particular female voices spiked too much in the treble for me (I let it burn in around 100h). I could return it and now have a RS2e and this looks like a keeper  Sounds incredible even after giving it a quick spin,  I also got a GH2 arriving next week to compare (knowing myself I might end up keeping both, lol). Honestly I never thought this level of enjoyment could be achieved with head-fi.  My main stereo system is composed of a Bluesound Node 2, Resolution Audio Cantata music center, Sugden A21 SE and Harbeth m30.1 speakers (known for their transparancy and midrange) and the ipod-grado-mojo combination really rivals this on a smaller but so convenient scale.

Stef


----------



## goldminetrash

I own both, RS2e and GH2. You'll be pleased, they compliment each other very very well! Most of the time I use the GH2 these days, but for acoustic guitars and live music the RS2e are my preferred cans.


----------



## goldminetrash (Aug 2, 2018)

also, don't judge the GH2 without long burn in. when I first got them I thought they sound just like the RS2e with a little bit more bass. played out of the box I preffered the sound of my well worn in RS2e. only after about 200 hours of playtime and burn in the GH2 now sounds significantly different to the RS2e, more mature and authorative, while still keeping that Grado sparkle we love.


----------



## PhenixS1970

goldminetrash said:


> also, don't judge the GH2 without long burn in. when I first got them I thought they sound just like the RS2e with a little bit more bass. played out of the box I preffered the sound of my well worn in RS2e. only after about 200 hours of playtime and burn in the GH2 now sounds significantly different to the RS2e, more mature and authorative, while still keeping that Grado sparkle we love.



Thank you very much for the insights, goldminetrash.  I went to sleep way too late last night...the RS2e kept 'whispering' in my ears  and looks like the GH2 may get me into insomnia territory .


----------



## PhenixS1970

Good evening all.  Any of you Grado bunch with a chord mojo use/tried a different ‘usb to micro usb’  cable ? (So not the stock one supplied with the mojo).  As I mainly use ipod/ipad the Apple cck is mandatory.  As I believe in component synergy down the chain  I’m asking here instead of the mojo thread.  Thank you for any feedback.


----------



## Harry Manback

PhenixS1970 said:


> Good evening all.  Any of you Grado bunch with a chord mojo use/tried a different ‘usb to micro usb’  cable ? (So not the stock one supplied with the mojo).  As I mainly use ipod/ipad the Apple cck is mandatory.  As I believe in component synergy down the chain  I’m asking here instead of the mojo thread.  Thank you for any feedback.



USB cables are digital and can only affect the sound if they are defective.  Some may be more rugged or have nicer connectors but that is about it.


----------



## ruhenheiM

i think grado freesystem just way ahead of its time


----------



## trellus

^^ Ooo that looks awesome


----------



## ruhenheiM

with that chord hugo2+modul, chord mojopoly, and this http://hifiman.com/products/detail/293 which i think the idea more or less the same. 

who would thought grado could be too futuristic, i thought they're always about old school. maybe if they re-launch the freesystems now, that concept wouldn't be that laughable


----------



## sling5s

When Grado RS2e first came out in 2014, it was pretty bass light, lean to my ears. 
It seems the recent versions have more bass, more consistent with the "e" series sound.
I wish Grado would also retune the RS1e. More then just making the driver less protruding. 
Maybe we should get a signed petition going to redo the RS1e. 
I know they will eventually. It seems Grado revises their series (about) every 7 years. 
But 2021 is a long time to await for the beloved RS1 to get done right. Assuming they do.


----------



## lumohomo06

Do you mean the recent RS2e is different from the old RS2e, any thought on the headband color? 
Also, which version of RS2e do you recommend? Thanks.


----------



## sling5s

I owned three pairs of RS2e. All three had brown headband.
My favorite was the 2014 version (bass light). But if you like more bass, than the current ones.
Jonathan Grado seems to be taking the company in that direction. Some things I like and somethings I don't like.
But I find the mid bass/upper bass sometimes excessive and clouds the details.


----------



## lumohomo06

I see, why do they like to change things.  I have to collect all the old version, the i version, the e version. 
RIP my purse. 


sling5s said:


> When Grado RS2e first came out in 2014, it was pretty bass light, lean to my ears.
> It seems the recent versions have more bass, more consistent with the "e" series sound.
> I wish Grado would also retune the RS1e. More then just making the driver less protruding.
> Maybe we should get a signed petition going to redo the RS1e.
> ...


----------



## sling5s (Aug 10, 2018)

Which is/are your favorite Grado RS1 version?
I owned all at one time or another.

1. RS1 Vintage S, A & B (1996-2000): good balance of bass, mids and treble, smooth, mellow, these work with both flats and bowls
2. RS1 Button Classic (2001-2003): bass light, trebly, lean and aggressive, the only way to listen to these are with flat pads
3. RS1 Non Button (2004-2006): good mid bass, punchy, little more upper mid and lower treble than Vintage RS1 but less upper mid and lower treble than Classic.
4. RS1i (2007-2013): less upper and mid bass and more lower bass extension, mids were more thin but upper treble more extended than all previous version.
    Skip RS1e: just terrible.
5. RS2e becomes the new honorary RS1 in the "e" series: seems like two versions. Early version that were more bass light and later version more bass. RS2e has great clear and transparent mids.      The mids are fuller than compared to all RS1-RS1i (excluding RS1e, which has excessive mid thickness because of the excessive upper/mid bass). The RS2e has less wood resonance and              hence sounds more solid than all other RS wood versions. But I feel there is less wood tone because of it. I think the resonance adds to the charm of Grado RS1

My favorites are the RS1 Vintage followed by Non Button RS1 (before "i")

BTW: My favorite aftermarket drivers (of all that tried and I tried most of them) were Epsilon R1 and Symphones Magnum V4. But while they had better balance than Grados, I realized over time, they were not as fun as the Grado RS1.
Another honorary grado (or non grado) is the ath-ad2000. They can sometimes out grado the grado; but again, being more balanced, they lack that fun colored sound.


----------



## lumohomo06

goldminetrash said:


> also, don't judge the GH2 without long burn in. when I first got them I thought they sound just like the RS2e with a little bit more bass. played out of the box I preffered the sound of my well worn in RS2e. only after about 200 hours of playtime and burn in the GH2 now sounds significantly different to the RS2e, more mature and authorative, while still keeping that Grado sparkle we love.



What is the vocal difference between GH2 and RS2e? Thanks.


----------



## gazzington

Anybody have a quick comparison of most grado models up to the £500 area. After a new set for mainly metal listening.


----------



## joseph69

gazzington said:


> Anybody have a quick comparison of most grado models up to the £500 area. After a new set for mainly metal listening.


Read this and you'll most likely find what you're looking for.


----------



## gazzington

joseph69 said:


> Read this and you'll most likely find what you're looking for.


Thanks, that’s exactly what I was looking for


----------



## gazzington

What would you recommend for metal such as opeth and gojira?  I have 60e and am unsure what to go for next.  I have plenty of expensive headphones but sometimes grado is just right!


----------



## lumohomo06

PS500e no regret. 
If the budget is tight, then SR325e.


----------



## ruhenheiM

gazzington said:


> What would you recommend for metal such as opeth and gojira?  I have 60e and am unsure what to go for next.  I have plenty of expensive headphones but sometimes grado is just right!



ps1000e. it's superb with metal or try to find fostex t30, that's also great for metal


----------



## sling5s

gazzington said:


> What would you recommend for metal such as opeth and gojira?  I have 60e and am unsure what to go for next.  I have plenty of expensive headphones but sometimes grado is just right!



for metal, i imagine you need good speed and attack; drivers that are fast and with a little bite and edge.
rs2e or ath-ad2000. 
ps500e and 325e because of it's bass would sound a little slow in my opinion.


----------



## Oteil

I see a lot of RS1e bashing....

I got my RS1i headphones repaired and while Grado had them i  got the drivers changed out with the "e" drivers...... At first I was a little luke warm but after some serious burn in- and I mean pretty long....they went from pretty muddy and bassy to not a lot of bass to one of the smoothest headphones I have ever heard(I also own a PS1000 and GH-2). The treble and bass are prefect. It embodies everything I loved about the Rs1i but better. The treble on the "i" could be spiky sometimes and the bass didn't kick(impact) sometimes when you wanted it to but these babies deliver on all fronts. I own and have owned tons of Grado's, these are top notch. I have owned the RS2e and I prefer these more. I think the reason the RS1e sucked initially was the drivers were protruding....Mine are flush.  I think they have fixed the problem but they are still getting a bad rap. I have owned the RS1 more times than I would want to say but these are keepers. Unfortunately, their first run of the RS1e seriously messed up the reputation of this headphone. It you can verify that the drivers are flush at this point in time I would think you would be in for a treat. Just my .02 cents


----------



## gazzington

Also anybody know where I can get a spare grado metal headband as it's the only part I need to make complete sr60e?


----------



## sling5s (Aug 11, 2018)

Oteil said:


> I see a lot of RS1e bashing....
> 
> I got my RS1i headphones repaired and while Grado had them i  got the drivers changed out with the "e" drivers...... At first I was a little luke warm but after some serious burn in- and I mean pretty long....they went from pretty muddy and bassy to not a lot of bass to one of the smoothest headphones I have ever heard(I also own a PS1000 and GH-2). The treble and bass are prefect. It embodies everything I loved about the Rs1i but better. The treble on the "i" could be spiky sometimes and the bass didn't kick(impact) sometimes when you wanted it to but these babies deliver on all fronts. I own and have owned tons of Grado's, these are top notch. I have owned the RS2e and I prefer these more. I think the reason the RS1e sucked initially was the drivers were protruding....Mine are flush.  I think they have fixed the problem but they are still getting a bad rap. I have owned the RS1 more times than I would want to say but these are keepers. Unfortunately, their first run of the RS1e seriously messed up the reputation of this headphone. It you can verify that the drivers are flush at this point in time I would think you would be in for a treat. Just my .02 cents



I know when they first came out in 2014, they protruded a lot. Then they were modified but still slightly protruding...almost flush but not completely flush. Is it completely flush now? 
Hmm... so do they have treble like the GH1/2 or RS2e? If so I would love to hear it.


----------



## Oteil (Aug 11, 2018)

[


sling5s said:


> I know when they first came out in 2014, they protruded a lot. Then they were modified but still slightly protruding...almost flush but not completely flush. Is it completely flush now?
> Hmm... so do they have treble like the GH1/2 or RS2e? If so I would love to hear it.


I'm not completely sure if they are completely flush but I thought I saw or read that somewhere... When they installed mine, they are completely flush. Maybe someone who knows for sure could chime in? The GH2 and the RS1e are pretty similar...The GH2 has just a slightly better midrange but the bass is not near as deep or impactful as the RS1e. The treble on the RS1e is refined when compared to the RS2e, the treble on the RS is just so smooth and not harsh at all and it has deeper and more impactful bass. Of course, I think once you get to this price range...the differences in the their models begin to diminish but they are there....just may not be worth the price tag to some. Some days I prefer the GH2 and some days I prefer the RS1e...it is just a different flavor.


----------



## sling5s

Oteil said:


> [
> 
> I'm not completely sure if they are completely flush but I thought I saw or read that somewhere... When they installed mine, they are completely flush. Maybe someone who knows for sure could chime in? The GH2 and the RS1e are pretty similar...The GH2 has just a slightly better midrange but the bass is not near as deep or impactful as the RS1e. The treble on the RS1e is refined when compared to the RS2e, the treble on the RS is just so smooth and not harsh at all and it has deeper and more impactful bass. Of course, I think once you get to this price range...the differences in the their models begin to diminish but they are there....just may not be worth the price tag to some. Some days I prefer the GH2 and some days I prefer the RS1e...it is just a different flavor.



To my ears, I feel like the bass on the "e" series overpowers everything. I guess I'm in the minority who preferrred the bass quantity of past Grados.


----------



## joseph69

gazzington said:


> Also anybody know where I can get a spare grado metal headband as it's the only part I need to make complete sr60e?


Here


----------



## wormsdriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Oteil said:


> I see a lot of RS1e bashing....
> 
> I got my RS1i headphones repaired and while Grado had them i  got the drivers changed out with the "e" drivers...... At first I was a little luke warm but after some serious burn in- and I mean pretty long....they went from pretty muddy and bassy to not a lot of bass to one of the smoothest headphones I have ever heard(I also own a PS1000 and GH-2). The treble and bass are prefect. It embodies everything I loved about the Rs1i but better. The treble on the "i" could be spiky sometimes and the bass didn't kick(impact) sometimes when you wanted it to but these babies deliver on all fronts. I own and have owned tons of Grado's, these are top notch. I have owned the RS2e and I prefer these more. I think the reason the RS1e sucked initially was the drivers were protruding....Mine are flush.  I think they have fixed the problem but they are still getting a bad rap. I have owned the RS1 more times than I would want to say but these are keepers. Unfortunately, their first run of the RS1e seriously messed up the reputation of this headphone. It you can verify that the drivers are flush at this point in time I would think you would be in for a treat. Just my .02 cents


Did they change the cups too? It is physically impossible to put the Rs1e 50mm drivers into the old Rs1i cups. At least that's what Grado labs has told me in the past when my Gs1ki was in for repairs. Either way from your description they sound very interesting and I would also love to hear them one day.

Edit: can you post some pictures with the foams off? Just out of curiosity, what color paint did they use on the back of the driver magnet? Maybe they are quietly transitioning the Rs1e into something newer? (Just thinking out loud) :-D


----------



## PhenixS1970

My new GH2 has about 100h now and am absolutely loving it so it’s a keeper.  Also getting to try a Sugden masterclass HA-4 class A headphone amp (wich I can hookup balanced to my Resolution Audio Cantata dac).


----------



## bassboysam

stopping by to say hey.  i've been away from headphone listening for a while.  picked up my 225i for the first time in probably 2 years.  the pads crumbled as soon as i touched them.

I ordered a set of the Geekria replacements from amazon and they are great for half the price.


still one of my favorite combos.


----------



## gazzington

What’s the differences between rse1 and 2?


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> Did they change the cups too?


Great question.


----------



## goldminetrash (Aug 12, 2018)

lumohomo06 said:


> What is the vocal difference between GH2 and RS2e? Thanks.


vocals seem to be more in the middle of the headspace on the RS2e, whereas they tend to slightly shift to either the left or right side on the GH2. Female vocals sound a touch smoother on the RS2e, while male voices tend to sound deeper on the GH2.


----------



## goldminetrash

gazzington said:


> What’s the differences between rse1 and 2?


RS2e is one of the best Grado Headphones in terms of price/fidelity, while the RS1e is one of the worst sounding and over expensive headphones in their lineup. just my opinion of course.


----------



## sling5s

A comparison between the RS1e (fully flushed driver) and RS2e, especially in the treble area would be helpful. Like does the RS1e (flushed) sound like the RS2e but more refined or does the RS1e still suffer from recessed upper treble (like it has blown tweeter).

Should probably post this in RS1e impression thread to get more clarity.


----------



## Oddiofyl

I listened to the RS2e compared to the RS1e and preferred it ,  I thought the 2 was a better value and one of the best sounding (to me ) phones in that price range and bought a pair right there on the spot.   After a few weeks of using the Grados with the Massdrop O2 amp , which for $94 was a great bargain I was confident that the RS2e deserved a better amp.  

I did the one thing I usually never do and bought a Rupert Neve RNHP amp sight unseen.   I can say without reservation that it is a great pairing.   The Neve is dead silent and seems to never run out of headroom.   It is crystal clear ,  it unravels complex passages and also reveals spatial cues like nobody's business.   I've used this amp with Beyer 911 and Senn ear buds and they sound much better driven by the Neve , but the Grado RS2e / Neve combo pairing is like they were made for each other.  I have been up late many nights since picking these up....  money well spent.


----------



## sling5s

Oddiofyl said:


> I listened to the RS2e compared to the RS1e and preferred it ,  I thought the 2 was a better value and one of the best sounding (to me ) phones in that price range and bought a pair right there on the spot.   After a few weeks of using the Grados with the Massdrop O2 amp , which for $94 was a great bargain I was confident that the RS2e deserved a better amp.
> 
> I did the one thing I usually never do and bought a Rupert Neve RNHP amp sight unseen.   I can say without reservation that it is a great pairing.   The Neve is dead silent and seems to never run out of headroom.   It is crystal clear ,  it unravels complex passages and also reveals spatial cues like nobody's business.   I've used this amp with Beyer 911 and Senn ear buds and they sound much better driven by the Neve , but the Grado RS2e / Neve combo pairing is like they were made for each other.  I have been up late many nights since picking these up....  money well spent.



So what were your thoughts on the RS1e compared to RS2e? And how recessed is the RS1e treble compared to the RS2e?


----------



## Oddiofyl

The RS1e sounded good, but I thought the 2 were more open sounding.   I listened to Steely Dan "Josie" and although the 1 sounded great but the 2 revealed the air and ambiance in the cymbals and windchime sounding percussions for a more lifelike presentation, while not sounding like it came from a driver pressed agaist my ear if that makes any sense.  It floated beyond my ears.   I felt the rs1 sounded a little less lively and while very good , not worth the $200 difference.


----------



## sling5s

Oddiofyl said:


> The RS1e sounded good, but I thought the 2 were more open sounding.   I listened to Steely Dan "Josie" and although the 1 sounded great but the 2 revealed the air and ambiance in the cymbals and windchime sounding percussions for a more lifelike presentation, while not sounding like it came from a driver pressed agaist my ear if that makes any sense.  It floated beyond my ears.   I felt the rs1 sounded a little less lively and while very good , not worth the $200 difference.



I guess I'm glutton for punishment, I just ordered a new flushed pair to compare with RS2e.  I owned a protruding pair and hoping that the RS1e with flushed driver with maybe a little tweaking like maybe trying a Earzonk G cush or increasing the distance of the driver to the ear with other pad mods will work to increase treble and air.


----------



## sling5s

I find it odd that for the longest time the sr60, sr225 and rs1 used to the most popular/favorite.
And the non-favorites now in the "e" series: sr80, sr325 and rs2 are the most popular.  Go figure. 

Imagine how great the RS1e would be if they took the RS2e and put it in the deeper RS1e cups.


----------



## RollinHard843

I guess the rs1e is really a matter of opinion these days. Count me amongst those that ultimately decided not to keep them. The treble did come off as too recessed to me. It did have great mids and upper bass, but NO sub-bass. The rs2e though bass-light overall, plays subbass, no problem. The rs1e flat out doesnt play that. Its just gone.

I was much happier with the gh2.


----------



## RollinHard843

RollinHard843 said:


> I guess the rs1e is really a matter of opinion these days. Count me amongst those that ultimately decided not to keep them. The treble did come off as too recessed to me. It did have great mids and upper bass, but NO sub-bass. The rs2e though bass-light overall, plays subbass, no problem. The rs1e flat out doesnt play that. Its just gone.
> 
> I was much happier with the gh2.



Oh, also the imaging and soundstage on the rs1e is also excellent.


----------



## sling5s

RollinHard843 said:


> Oh, also the imaging and soundstage on the rs1e is also excellent.



Did you try G cush?


----------



## headfry (Aug 14, 2018)

The GS1000i’s, with the right gear and at low to moderate volumes at least sound out-of-this-world to me! Been listening to these a lot recently. I’ve found that very subtle eq to boost the lows and the highs really bring these home (to my ears)! Oh, love them through the ALO The Island portable DAC/amp, but even more so through Mojo - superb combo to my ears!

The nearest analogy is listening to an excellent speaker system -such as when I heard the modern Quad ESL’s through Quad electronics at an audio show. The music is just there, as if through a very large open window...totally natural, rich, textured, life size and with natural imaging.. effortless....I find it very addictive.

And sublime.

Luxurious.

So, two enthusiastic thumbs up for these discontinued ‘phones.


----------



## RollinHard843

sling5s said:


> Did you try G cush?



No i did not. There were some sounds on certain songs that were tough to place on some headphones, and i was surprised i could decipher their placement on the rs1er so well, even with their odd frequency.

One more observation i had was that i felt the rs1e was really poorly suited for metal.


----------



## Oddiofyl

I tried the larger ear cushions and honestly they ruined the balance , for only slightly more comfort.  They lost their magic with the larger cups.   This was not readily apparent until I used an amp.  The first few weeks I just drove them with my tablet. After connecting the Rupert Neve RNHP amp to my DAC the Grados came alive and the big cushions ruined the bass, which is counter to what I expected.   The mids suffered too, maybe because the drivers were further from my ear.....who knows, but the original cushions are staying on.


----------



## DavidA

Oddiofyl said:


> I tried the larger ear cushions and honestly they ruined the balance , for only slightly more comfort.  They lost their magic with the larger cups.   This was not readily apparent until I used an amp.  The first few weeks I just drove them with my tablet. After connecting the Rupert Neve RNHP amp to my DAC the Grados came alive and the big cushions ruined the bass, which is counter to what I expected.   The mids suffered too, maybe because the drivers were further from my ear.....who knows, but the original cushions are staying on.



What G-pad did you use?  OEM Grado or generic ones, there is a fairly large difference between the two pads in how they alter the sound and the comfort level is slightly different also.  For me the OEM L-pads are painful after about 15 minutes so the use of G-pads was the only way I would listen to my RS2e, SR225e, SR60, Ypsilon R1, Ypsilon S1, and Nhoord Red V2.


----------



## BobG55

headfry said:


> The GS1000i’s, with the right gear and at low to moderate volumes at least sound out-of-this-world to me! Been listening to these a lot recently. I’ve found that very subtle eq to boost the lows and the highs really bring these home (to my ears)! Oh, love them through the ALO The Island portable DAC/amp, but even more so through Mojo - superb combo to my ears!
> 
> The nearest analogy is listening to an excellent speaker system -such as when I heard the modern Quad ESL’s through Quad electronics at an audio show. The music is just there, as if through a very large open window...totally natural, rich, textured, life size and with natural imaging.. effortless....I find it very addictive.
> 
> ...




I second this opinion pertaining to the GS1000i.  I've owned this headphone since early Spring & it's one of the best I've owned & listened to in all my years as an audiophile.  As *headfry *mentions, a subtle eq on the lows and highs really _does _make them shine.  I listen to mine using the highly regarded vintage Pioneer PD-91 CD player with my vintage Kenwood KA8006 integrated amp which has _tone control switches _(treble & bass), a _loudness switch _& a _muting switch _which adjusts the volume with options of leaving it regular (off) or listening at -10dB or -20dB.  This is similar to using an eq on your computer screen for downloaded music.

The GS1000i does everything well and then some with the right gear as *headfry *pointed out.


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Aug 15, 2018)

I third the praise for the Grado GH1000i.  I feel fortunate to own this discontinued headphone, and it ranks in the top handful of my 50 or so headphones (and 32 or so Grados, including the 27 listed here!)


----------



## sling5s

Question about GS2000e. Are the mids and upper mids just as forward as on RS2e or GH1?


----------



## Oddiofyl

They are O.E.M cushions.....   as far as comfort goes, let's just say I have a high pain threshold.  I was really hoping the sound signature would be the same,  but I don't think they are quite as good as the stock incarnation.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

sling5s said:


> Question about GS2000e. Are the mids and upper mids just as forward as on RS2e or GH1?


Yes.

Here, look at “transparency” as my term for mids and upper mids.  Higher scores are better.  GH1 w/ G Cush > GS2000e = RS2e.


----------



## sling5s

ruthieandjohn said:


> Yes.
> 
> Here, look at “transparency” as my term for mids and upper mids.  Higher scores are better.  GH1 w/ G Cush > GS2000e = RS2e.



I get contradictory impressions. On TTVJ loaner impressions, two posts say that they are recessed in the mids. So are they recessed in the mids but forward in the upper mids?
Confusing.


----------



## PhenixS1970

I just got a Sugden Masterclass HA-4 and the match with Grado is astounding to me (source : Bluesound node 2 tidal hifi and Resolution Audio Cantata 3.0 dac).  I read that Sugden used the GS1000i to voice this little amp....it shows


----------



## lumohomo06

How much does it cost?


----------



## PhenixS1970

lumohomo06 said:


> How much does it cost?



It ain’t cheap....retail price is 1,800.00 Eur (must be plenty of alternatives for that kind of budget but I have the bigger brother amp drivingmy harbeth m30.1 and love the sound).  I read about the Grado voicing in the past and Sugden confirmed it to me as well last week.


----------



## Nitreb

sling5s said:


> I get contradictory impressions. On TTVJ loaner impressions, two posts say that they are recessed in the mids. So are they recessed in the mids but forward in the upper mids?
> Confusing.



I can't comment on the RS2e or the GH1, but compared to my GS1000i, the GS2000e has tighter bass, more presence in the mids and smoother trebles.


----------



## lumohomo06

Nitreb said:


> I can't comment on the RS2e or the GH1, but compared to my GS1000i, the GS2000e has tighter bass, more presence in the mids and smoother trebles.


Are there several versions of RS2e?
Will the headband color determine the version and sound? 
The black vs mahogany headband?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

As far as I know, there is only one version of the RS2e, which has the tan headband and to my ear is the best sounding of the RS2 series.


----------



## lumohomo06

I see, thanks.


----------



## sling5s (Aug 21, 2018)

lumohomo06 said:


> Are there several versions of RS2e?
> Will the headband color determine the version and sound?
> The black vs mahogany headband?



This is my theory/assumption/opinion or whatever you call it based on my personal limited experience so it's not a fact until Grado makes their own statements but here it is:
Grado has been known to change or tweak their headphones in their series in both looks and sound.  Example, (1996-2000) RS1 has a different sound than (2001-2003) RS1, and (2004-2006) RS1 different sound and looks (no buttons), but they are all called RS1...and not until 2007 when they made more revisions and called it RS1i.

Similarly, RS1e has gone through several revisions. First batch had a very evident protruding drivers. Then later versions had drivers that were protruding only slightly, to where they are completely flush.

All this to say that Grado has been known to make revisions without stating so.  Which brings me to the RS2e.  When I first bought them in 2014, they were very bass light. It had the brown leather headband and not the black ones. I sold them in 2016 and then purchased them brand new again in 2018. To my surprise, they had more bass, more consistent with the "e" series.
I thought it was a lemon so I returned them and couple months later purchased another new pair. Again, they had more bass then the 2014 version.
I still have them and my conclusion from all this was that Grado probably revised them at some point. When is anyone's guess.

This is my own personal experience so who knows, no way to confirm any of this. 
Who knows maybe the first RS2e I got could have been a lemon and all the rest normal.


----------



## lumohomo06

In your opinion, which RS 2e do you prefer, the light bass or the heavy bass one? 
Maybe they vary each by each, just saying.


----------



## sling5s (Aug 21, 2018)

I wouldn't say bass heavy because the amount of bass in the RS2e that is consistent with the "e" series is almost perfect (after burn in). I say almost perfect because sometimes for some songs, the midbass and upper bass can stand out too much. The bass light RS2e was great for rock and detail because the the uppermids and lower treble stood out more.  So it really depends on your preference.

If you own the GH1 and GH2, then the bass light RS2e would be a great complement.  If not, the RS2e that is more consistent with the other "e" series in bass amount would be a better all-rounder.

Who knows maybe the first RS2e I got could have been a lemon and all the rest normal.


----------



## ruhenheiM

i'm falling in love with two movies, both have really great ost

pom poko


isle of dogs


----------



## Johnny Jumper

So, is there a “sweet spot” in the Grado line between the SR60 and the PS2000?


----------



## MacedonianHero

Johnny Jumper said:


> So, is there a “sweet spot” in the Grado line between the SR60 and the PS2000?



Here are my recommendations:

SR225e
RS2e
GS2000e
and the sweetest spot is  the PS2000e.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Johnny Jumper said:


> So, is there a “sweet spot” in the Grado line between the SR60 and the PS2000?



sr60 and ps1000e


----------



## Johnny Jumper

Thanks, but I mean I’m on a limited budget. Is it worth it to move up from the SR60 to the SR325 or even to the RS1?  I’ve read that they all sound similar, especially with the right ear pads.


----------



## Johnny Jumper

And now there is a PS500


----------



## ruhenheiM (Aug 22, 2018)

Johnny Jumper said:


> Thanks, but I mean I’m on a limited budget. Is it worth it to move up from the SR60 to the SR325 or even to the RS1?  I’ve read that they all sound similar, especially with the right ear pads.



sr325 quite interesting, not sure if it's worth but it certainly different from sr60. i've owned rs1 button, i don't think it's worth for the money, especially when you could get used ps1000/ps1000e for pretty much the same cost of brand new rs1. based on my experience that's pretty much the grado's sweet spot on budget. get sr60 have fun with it and save some money then look around for second hand ps1000/ps1000e

used rs1 usually goes around $350-500, most of the time go higher than that if it's older model of rs1 so yeah not that cheap, i rather pay little bit more to get used ps1000e than used rs1 but if you could get rs1 around $250, then it would be really worth

btw i mostly listen rock and metal, that's why i prefer ps1000e to rs1. rs1 sound superb for acoustic, unplugged live music sound amazing with rs1 but i rarely listen to that


----------



## sling5s (Aug 25, 2018)

Really thought Stax was the thing for me and was never going to go back to Grados again, but back at Grados again.


----------



## ruhenheiM

sling5s said:


> Really thought Stax was the thing fore me and was never going to go back to Grados again, but back at Grados again.


i'm really curious with sr007a


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ruhenheiM said:


> sr325 quite interesting, not sure if it's worth but it certainly different from sr60. i've owned rs1 button, i don't think it's worth for the money, especially when you could get used ps1000/ps1000e for pretty much the same cost of brand new rs1. based on my experience that's pretty much the grado's sweet spot on budget. get sr60 have fun with it and save some money then look around for second hand ps1000/ps1000e
> 
> used rs1 usually goes around $350-500, most of the time go higher than that if it's older model of rs1 so yeah not that cheap, i rather pay little bit more to get used ps1000e than used rs1 but if you could get rs1 around $250, then it would be really worth
> 
> btw i mostly listen rock and metal, that's why i prefer ps1000e to rs1. rs1 sound superb for acoustic, unplugged live music sound amazing with rs1 but i rarely listen to that


If I could evet get a RS1 at $250 I’d sell it right away and perhaps get twice the amount. 

By the way with the RS2e I really don’t miss my RS1e at all.


----------



## DavidA

Johnny Jumper said:


> Thanks, but I mean I’m on a limited budget. Is it worth it to move up from the SR60 to the SR325 or even to the RS1?  I’ve read that they all sound similar, especially with the right ear pads.


I have a little different take on this: I have a SR60, SR225e and RS2e, all great and different sounding, as you go up in price it a noticeable difference and worth the price IMO.  Above the RS2e is where I differ since I much prefer alternative drivers like Magnum V8, Ypsilon R1 or G1 and Nhoord Red V2, all of which can be had for around the price of the RS2e but to me and some others these are more in line with the GH/PS/GS series and they are DIY but there are some who will build it for you.  A few pictures for you to think about:


----------



## gazzington

I have one with a turbulent X driver. Sounds really good


----------



## techinblack

Anyone know the difference between grado ms1 and grado sr80e?


----------



## ruhenheiM

WilliamLeonhart said:


> If I could evet get a RS1 at $250 I’d sell it right away and perhaps get twice the amount.
> 
> By the way with the RS2e I really don’t miss my RS1e at all.



i think someone mentioned at couple pages back, they bought used rs1 about 250-300, i'm not really sure though i just remember it was very good deal




techinblack said:


> Anyone know the difference between grado ms1 and grado sr80e?


allegedly ms1 is on par with sr125 driver, specs wise. based on previous generation of allesandro, usually they sound more balance, little bit tame in treble, little bit laid back in mid than grado. but i haven't check the e series on allesandro


----------



## gazzington

Are rs1 or rs2 good for classic rock or metal?


----------



## ruhenheiM

gazzington said:


> Are rs1 or rs2 good for classic rock or metal?


on rs1. classic rock still okay, acoustic guitar like eric clapton's unplugged sound really great with rs1. but metal... no. if i'm not mistaken you like opeth, right? you would be disappointed listening opeth's blackwater park on rs1


----------



## gazzington

I do indeed like opeth. Which grado would you recommend?


----------



## ruhenheiM

gazzington said:


> I do indeed like opeth. Which grado would you recommend?


ps1000e. sr60 on budget, sr325(gold) also great on metal although the treble really piercing


----------



## techinblack

ruhenheiM said:


> i think someone mentioned at couple pages back, they bought used rs1 about 250-300, i'm not really sure though i just remember it was very good deal
> 
> 
> 
> allegedly ms1 is on par with sr125 driver, specs wise. based on previous generation of allesandro, usually they sound more balance, little bit tame in treble, little bit laid back in mid than grado. but i haven't check the e series on allesandro


Thank you for your quick answer


----------



## techinblack

Seems ms1 fits better my needs. I found sr80e a bit harsh on treble


----------



## muletrane

Anyone have experience with the Aune X7S and Grados? Preferably the RS2e and PS500e. Looking for a nice class A solid state or tube hybrid and this looks promising. I currently have a Grado RA1 and Little Dot 1+. Love both!


----------



## Astral Abyss

gazzington said:


> I do indeed like opeth. Which grado would you recommend?



I like the GH2 for metal, especially prog and deathcore.  It's got enough punch on the bottom end to not sound hollow, and in fact digs quite deep with good impact with any synth bass, drum blasts, and bass guitar, while still maintaining nice clear vocals, focused strings, and cymbal hits.

BTW, what's your favorite Opeth album?  I only have Ghost Reveries, which I like.  I'd like to try some of their other stuff.


----------



## gazzington

Astral Abyss said:


> I like the GH2 for metal, especially prog and deathcore.  It's got enough punch on the bottom end to not sound hollow, and in fact digs quite deep with good impact with any synth bass, drum blasts, and bass guitar, while still maintaining nice clear vocals, focused strings, and cymbal hits.
> 
> BTW, what's your favorite Opeth album?  I only have Ghost Reveries, which I like.  I'd like to try some of their other stuff.


Hi. Thanks I’ll read up on gh2.  You have to listen to still life and black water park. The newer stuff is far more prog but still awesome


----------



## RollinHard843

I have the gh2 and rs2e and they were both fine with metal, but i liked the gh2 more for the genre based on similar reasons already outlined (slightly more bass, slightly smoother treble).



Metal tends to be very "scooped" sounding, and when i listened to Dream Theaters Awake on a GS1000i, i couldnt think of a worse pairing. If youre listening to something more raw sounding like neurosis, than itll sound fine. But most metal doesnt sound like that


----------



## ruthieandjohn

In comparing my various Grados (see picture), I find the RS2e to be superb and intermediate in price to the SR60 and the PS2000, as requested.


----------



## muletrane

Just pulled the trigger on a used Woo Audio WA6!!!! Pumped!!!


----------



## Joong (Aug 24, 2018)

ruthieandjohn said:


> In comparing my various Grados (see picture), I find the RS2e to be superb and intermediate in price to the SR60 and the PS2000, as requested.


Why so many phones of same brand?
In my case, I need set of compliments with different brands to cover my listening needs.
Why so serious?


----------



## Johnny Jumper

Joong said:


> Why so many phones of same brand?
> In my case, I need set of compliments with different brands to cover my listening needs.
> Why so serious?



I, for one, like it that some are focused on a single brand to give us some comparisons in the lines. But I also have a variety of brands and models to use for different occasions and different kinds of music. 

BTW, I just upgraded my SR60’s by adding L-cushions. First trial run tells me that it’s a great upgrade to the sound.


----------



## trellus

Joong said:


> Why so many phones of same brand?
> In my case, I need set of compliments with different brands to cover my listening needs.
> Why so serious?



I'm sure he can answer for himself, but just a quick glance at his profile (and having read him mention before), reveals he definitely has a lot more than just Grado's.  He just particularly also happens to _really_ like Grado headphones.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Johnny Jumper said:


> I, for one, like it that some are focused on a single brand to give us some comparisons in the lines. But I also have a variety of brands and models to use for different occasions and different kinds of music.
> 
> BTW, I just upgraded my SR60’s by adding L-cushions. First trial run tells me that it’s a great upgrade to the sound.


All S-cush Grado are conpatible with Ls and vice versa. G cushs in my experiences are a different storry


----------



## Johnny Jumper

How are the G cushions different?  Do they not fit or just not improve the sound?


----------



## joseph69

Johnny Jumper said:


> How are the G cushions different?  Do they not fit or just not improve the sound?


Grado cushions fit all SR/RS/GS/PS models.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Yes all cushions fit all models, which I think has been the case since the i-series.

By the way guys, I'm very hyped for this. What model do you think it's based on?

https://www.cnet.com/news/say-hello-to-grados-first-bluetooth-wireless-headphones-the-gw100/


----------



## joseph69

That's nice looking.


----------



## trellus

WilliamLeonhart said:


> Yes all cushions fit all models, which I think has been the case since the i-series.
> 
> By the way guys, I'm very hyped for this. What model do you think it's based on?
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/news/say-hello-to-grados-first-bluetooth-wireless-headphones-the-gw100/



I’d bet the SR80e.  They are on my shopping list!  Would love the open Grado sound on the go.  Currently, I will ocassionally take my shallow-cup Alessandro MS1e and plug them into a Bluetooth receiver that’s connected wirelessly to my iPhone... but it’s still less than desirable given the thickness of and weight of the cable.


----------



## DavidA

Johnny Jumper said:


> How are the G cushions different?  Do they not fit or just not improve the sound?


As @joseph69 noted they fit but to answer the second part about "improve" the sound it depends on what you are looking for and which G-pads you get.  There is the Grado OEM G-pad ($35-40), Earzonk G-pad ($20) and cheap one from ebay ($4-6) and they all sound will affect the sound a bit.  I pretty much stay with the cheap ebay ones but I do order 3-4 pairs at a time and just pick the pair that sounds the best but it has more to do with comfort since the ebay ones are the softest I've found so far and they tend to boost the bass a few dB but it might not be a good boost depending on the construction of the pads as some have found.  The OEM G-pads are the least comfortable due to the slightly harder edge but they are very consistent in build quality while the ebay ones are hit or miss at times.


----------



## joseph69

trellus said:


> I’d bet the SR80e.


+1


----------



## ruhenheiM (Aug 27, 2018)

Johnny Jumper said:


> How are the G cushions different?  Do they not fit or just not improve the sound?



they fit all the models, except egrado i think. they do alter the sound, not sure if it'll be improvement in sound but they do improve in comfort aspect




WilliamLeonhart said:


> Yes all cushions fit all models, which I think has been the case since the i-series.
> 
> By the way guys, I'm very hyped for this. What model do you think it's based on?
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/news/say-hello-to-grados-first-bluetooth-wireless-headphones-the-gw100/



based on the model number, i think it should be sr125, the price alone roughly in that area



wow,they updated their website.looks clean.
those black label turned out to be limited items
https://gradolabs.com/headphones/limited-editions


i bet they will release another gw models
https://gradolabs.com/headphones/wireless/item/74-gw100


@joseph69 
you should looking for this one


----------



## Johnny Jumper

@joseph69
you should looking for this one 





[/QUOTE]

Gimme, gimme!  I just have sell a kidney to afford it!


----------



## Johnny Jumper

Back to earpads, anyone have experience with sheepskin custom pads for their Grados?  The one L-pads I got from Amazon aren’t too comfortable. I have some NAD VISO HD50’s that are super comfy but closed back. I want that cushiness on my open back Grados.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Rough estimates show that a kidney will get me all the LE Grados that I want and that I can survive on a single kidney.


----------



## DavidA

Johnny Jumper said:


> Back to earpads, anyone have experience with sheepskin custom pads for their Grados?  The one L-pads I got from Amazon aren’t too comfortable. I have some NAD VISO HD50’s that are super comfy but closed back. I want that cushiness on my open back Grados.


This might interest you:
http://headphile.com/page15.html


----------



## joseph69

@ruhenheiM 
I've never seen those H-D headphones before.
I like how they made the cups look like pistons, very cool.


----------



## joseph69

I didn't realize how much Grado was into headphone themes.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> @ruhenheiM
> I've never seen those H-D headphones before.
> I like how they made the cups look like pistons, very cool.



that's probably a real part



> Harley-Davidson and Motorcyclist magazine reached out to see if we could use their motorcycle in our building process. The HDxGrado is now the first headphone built from a motorcycle.


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> that's probably a real part


You're right.
I realized that after going back and this time reading the description which states "The Grado HDx is now the first headphone built from a motorcycle" instead of just looking at them.


----------



## wormsdriver

I could see the Grado family having their own T.V. show much like the old American Choppers T.V. show. Companies would commission them to make a themed Chopper and they (Orange County Choppers) would build them a bike from the ground up incorporating something unique from that company in the build much like Grado has been doing on these special builds. It would be very cool in my opinion. Headphones and maybe they could get in the Turntable building business at least for these custom builds.


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> I could see the Grado family having their own T.V. show much like the old American Choppers T.V. show. Companies would commission them to make a themed Chopper and they (Orange County Choppers) would build them a bike from the ground up incorporating something unique from that company in the build much like Grado has been doing on these special builds. It would be very cool in my opinion. Headphones and maybe they could get in the Turntable building business at least for these custom builds.


This was 100% my thoughts last nigh about American Choppers (which I never cared for) after seeing all the themed headphone, not realizing Grado had so many.


----------



## tricolor

DavidA said:


> This might interest you:
> http://headphile.com/page15.html



Hope all is well! thanks for sharing... I was contemplating having my Beyerdynamics modified... and I saw the mods for Grado as well. 

I am sure the quality must be outstanding, but  it's just one of those "amazing looking pieces of art", but expensive  as hell decisions that won't fall into my priority list right now... 

The  Beyerdynamic pads are really comfy... it's  probably a really good match for the Grados... 
Cheers!


----------



## DavidA

tricolor said:


> Hope all is well! thanks for sharing... I was contemplating having my Beyerdynamics modified... and I saw the mods for Grado as well.
> 
> I am sure the quality must be outstanding, but  it's just one of those "amazing looking pieces of art", but expensive  as hell decisions that won't fall into my priority list right now...
> 
> ...


Agree that the price is a bit much and since G-pads work quite well for me I good.

@Johnny Jumper, I think there were a few that tried some leather pads (looked like L-pads IIRC) and most didn't care for the way it altered the sound but I could be mistaken since its been awhile that I remember seeing the post and I'm not sure if it was in this thread or in the Grado Modders thread.


----------



## Rumdada

So guys my first pair of Grado headphones I purchased the SR60e and WOW


----------



## joseph69

DavidA said:


> Agree that the price is a bit much and since G-pads work quite well for me I good.
> 
> @Johnny Jumper, I think there were a few that tried some leather pads (looked like L-pads IIRC) and most didn't care for the way it altered the sound but I could be mistaken since its been awhile that I remember seeing the post and I'm not sure if it was in this thread or in the Grado Modders thread.


Could be my post here that you're talking about.


----------



## DavidA

@joseph69, you were probably one of the 3 that I think I remember trying leather pads but the others were a different brand and quite pricy IIRC and they came in various colors and were fenestrated


----------



## joseph69

DavidA said:


> @joseph69, you were probably one of the 3 that I think I remember trying leather pads but the others were a different brand and quite pricy IIRC and they came in various colors and were fenestrated


I see.
The EZ vinyl pads were only black in color and perforated.


----------



## joseph69

Rumdada said:


> So guys my first pair of Grado headphones I purchased the SR60e and WOW


Nice impressions of the Grado sound and glad you're enjoying them. As for the comfort, I can see that the headband hasn't been stretched out in order to have less clamping force on your ears and head. Gently pull the headband outward several times as needed (from above the L & R plastic rodblocks) until it is just about in a vertical position, then hold it there, then let it return to its position, and repeat this until you're comfortable with the clamping force.

One thing that puzzles me is the fact that you didn't like the sound of the 60e directly from your MBP?
I agree Grados sound better with a dedicated amp & DAC, but I also use my 325is directly from my MBP from time to time and enjoy their sound very, very much. In the past I've also used my 80i directly from my Sony CDP-C 701ES which I also enjoyed very, very much.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

joseph69 said:


> Nice impressions of the Grado sound and glad you're enjoying them. As for the comfort, I can see that the headband hasn't been stretched out in order to have less clamping force on your ears and head. Gently pull the headband outward several times as needed (from above the L & R plastic rodblocks) until it is just about in a vertical position, then hold it there, then let it return to its position, and repeat this until you're comfortable with the clamping force.
> 
> One thing that puzzles me is the fact that you didn't like the sound of the 60e directly from your MBP?
> I agree Grados sound better with a dedicated amp & DAC, but I also use my 325is directly from my MBP from time to time and enjoy their sound very, very much. In the past I've also used my 80i directly from my Sony CDP-C 701ES which I also enjoyed very, very much.


Even with the RS1i and RS2e I still find myself able to enjoy the sound coming straight from my iPhone. I don’t use Macs but on Windows I find myself very disappointed. After every manufacturer merge the mic jack and the headphone jack into one, I often find the sound too thin. Kinda unacceptable, whilst previously they were. 

That said I still recommend everyone that spend a lot of time on their laptop to buy either a Dragonfly or a Geekout. Right now my MH40 never gets separated from my Dragonfly.


----------



## joseph69

WilliamLeonhart said:


> *Even with the RS1i and RS2e I still find myself able to enjoy the sound coming straight from my iPhone.* I don’t use Macs but on Windows I find myself very disappointed. After every manufacturer merge the mic jack and the headphone jack into one, I often find the sound too thin. Kinda unacceptable, whilst previously they were.
> 
> That said I still recommend everyone that spend a lot of time on their laptop to buy either a Dragonfly or a Geekout. Right now my MH40 never gets separated from my Dragonfly.


I find it strange that the iPhone sounds better than your Windows computer. Keep in mind I've never used my headphones out of my iPhone or a Windows based computer, though. But as I mentioned, my 325is as well as my 80i (when I had it) sound very good out of my MBP.

I also had the Dragonfly when it was pretty much first released, so I don't remember the exact model, but I returned it being I felt my MBP didn't benefit from it.


----------



## WolfP (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi all,

which amplifiers do you recommend for the Grado GH2?

Now I'm using the Violectric V220. Are there any better amplifiers in the same price range of Violectric, that are best suited for my headphones? Preferably solid-state, but also tubes.


----------



## ruhenheiM

WolfP said:


> Hi all,
> 
> which amplifiers do you recommend for the Grado GH2?
> 
> Now I'm using the Violectric V220. Are there any better amplifiers in the same price range of Violectric, that are best suited for my headphones? Preferably solid-state, but also tubes.


this one maybe, i'm not sure how much v220 usually cost though






https://mjolnir-audio.com/product-selection/
one of the reviews: https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/katzs-corner-episode-18-icelandic-wonder


----------



## Gustang

I hate myself for overlooking this brand. Should have bought an alessandro ms1i/e while its still around. So in the end i got a used ms1i and immediately blown away with this $100 plastic cans. 

Exactly the signature i love, still cant beat my dt880 and some good midfi's but definitely will force me to kick my fidelio X2 and L1 soon


----------



## WolfP

ruhenheiM said:


> this one maybe, i'm not sure how much v220 usually cost though
> 
> https://mjolnir-audio.com/product-selection/
> one of the reviews: https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/katzs-corner-episode-18-icelandic-wonder




I don't know the Mjolnir amplifier. Where I live the V220 costs about € 1400


----------



## ruhenheiM (Aug 29, 2018)

WolfP said:


> I don't know the Mjolnir amplifier. Where I live the V220 costs about € 1400


i see. that model of mjolnir amplifier more expensive then. that amplifier built by spritzer and design by/with kevin gilmore. both of those guys has been around since headwize if i'm not mistaken. are you familiar with headamp? their products used kevin gilmore design, that mjolnir's model should be in gsxmk2 level

and the reviewer who reviewed mjolnir amplifier is bob katz, you just need to google him, the dude should know a few things about sound


----------



## WolfP

ruhenheiM said:


> i see. that model of mjolnir amplifier more expensive then. that amplifier built by spritzer and design by/with kevin gilmore. both of those guys has been around since headwize if i'm not mistaken. are you familiar with headamp? their products used kevin gilmore design, that mjolnir's model should be in gsxmk2 level
> 
> and the reviewer who reviewed mjolnir amplifier is bob katz, you just need to google him, the dude should know a few things about sound




Yes, I know the Headamp products. However, the Mjolnir seems too powerful for the Grado and there is not even the possibility to adjust the gain....or am I wrong?


----------



## ruhenheiM

WolfP said:


> Yes, I know the Headamp products. However, the Mjolnir seems too powerful for the Grado and there is not even the possibility to adjust the gain....or am I wrong?


yes, it's probably too powerful for grado, maybe the SE design would suit grado better. but if you have various headphones from other brands and need balance, that's probably the one


----------



## WolfP

ruhenheiM said:


> yes, it's probably too powerful for grado, maybe the SE design would suit grado better. but if you have various headphones from other brands and need balance, that's probably the one




No...only Grado headphones


----------



## joseph69 (Aug 29, 2018)

Gustang said:


> I hate myself for overlooking this brand. Should have bought an alessandro ms1i/e while its still around.


The Alessandro MS One (they took the numeral 1 away) is available directly from Alessandro Products, so it's still around.

EDIT:  Come to think of it, maybe it was alway called the Music Series One?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

joseph69 said:


> I find it strange that the iPhone sounds better than your Windows computer. Keep in mind I've never used my headphones out of my iPhone or a Windows based computer, though. But as I mentioned, my 325is as well as my 80i (when I had it) sound very good out of my MBP.
> 
> I also had the Dragonfly when it was pretty much first released, so I don't remember the exact model, but I returned it being I felt my MBP didn't benefit from it.


Onboard sound was never great to me, but it basically went from acceptable to unacceptable. Last year my wife and I decided to buy all new laptops, so I bought a HP Pavilion 15t and she bought a XPS 13 (before that, a XPS 15 that she returned). All of these have the "2 in 1" jack that has replaced the old "mic and phone" for a few years, I believe. And they sound worse. The laptop most often sound too thin, like a tinny unnatural sound... They don't even have an option for 16-bit audio, only 24-bit which I believe is meaningless anyway.


----------



## joseph69

WilliamLeonhart said:


> Onboard sound was never great to me, but it basically went from acceptable to unacceptable. Last year my wife and I decided to buy all new laptops, so I bought a HP Pavilion 15t and she bought a XPS 13 (before that, a XPS 15 that she returned). All of these have the "2 in 1" jack that has replaced the old "mic and phone" for a few years, I believe. And they sound worse. The laptop most often sound too thin, like a tinny unnatural sound... They don't even have an option for 16-bit audio, only 24-bit which I believe is meaningless anyway.


I know my mid-2012 13" MBP w/Crucial 8GB RAM - Crucial MX500GB SSD has an Omnidirectional mic just above the esc key, and the headphone & optical outputs are integrated. So being that the headphone out & mic are separate from each other may be why I don't have an issue with its sound? But then again, I've never heard my headphones from a windows based PC to compare.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

WolfP said:


> Yes, I know the Headamp products. However, the Mjolnir seems too powerful for the Grado and there is not even the possibility to adjust the gain....or am I wrong?





ruhenheiM said:


> yes, it's probably too powerful for grado, maybe the SE design would suit grado better. but if you have various headphones from other brands and need balance, that's probably the one


For Grados I would recommend Chord Hugo, Mojo, Grace m9xx or iDSD BL. I didn’t  like how their amp units drove my HD800 but it’s Grado we’re talking about so I’d go for units that have great DAC and just-enough amp. All of those were great with my Grado.


----------



## joseph69

Or the Schiit M&M combo.


----------



## HungryPanda

I am very happy using the Fostex HPA4BL with my GH1 & SR325


----------



## DavidA

WolfP said:


> Hi all,
> 
> which amplifiers do you recommend for the Grado GH2?
> 
> Now I'm using the Violectric V220. Are there any better amplifiers in the same price range of Violectric, that are best suited for my headphones? Preferably solid-state, but also tubes.


The V220 is a great amp, one of the better ones that I've heard so I'm not sure you will find a better SS amp but if looking at tubes then there are many that might suit you and since you live in Europe I'd suggest looking at:
Elise, Icon HP-8mk2, and one of the Schiit amps (Lyr3, Mjo2)


----------



## WolfP

WilliamLeonhart said:


> For Grados I would recommend Chord Hugo, Mojo, Grace m9xx or iDSD BL. I didn’t  like how their amp units drove my HD800 but it’s Grado we’re talking about so I’d go for units that have great DAC and just-enough amp. All of those were great with my Grado.




I would prefer an amplifier without dac.


----------



## WolfP

DavidA said:


> The V220 is a great amp, one of the better ones that I've heard so I'm not sure you will find a better SS amp but if looking at tubes then there are many that might suit you and since you live in Europe I'd suggest looking at:
> Elise, Icon HP-8mk2, and one of the Schiit amps (Lyr3, Mjo2)




Yes, the Violectric is a great amp, but as you know, we always have the doubt that there may be something better out there. I'll probably keep the Violectric...for now.


----------



## wormsdriver

Looks like the Grado GW100 will have an MSRP of $249 USD: https://www.4ourears.net/grado_wireless_p/4e-gw100.htm

I wonder if it'll be closer to the sr225 which is $200 USD. Either way it'll be good to cut the cables for a change, I think it certainly has it's uses IMO. BTW, good to know it also comes with a cable just in case for when the battery dies... Hope it's light weight though!


----------



## wormsdriver (Aug 31, 2018)

****ing epic vintage Grado sale on ebay 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/173504084895?ul_noapp=true


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> ****ing epic vintage Grado sale on ebay
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/173504084895?ul_noapp=true



Wow! epic indeed!!


----------



## fleasbaby

wormsdriver said:


> Looks like the Grado GW100 will have an MSRP of $249 USD: https://www.4ourears.net/grado_wireless_p/4e-gw100.htm
> 
> I wonder if it'll be closer to the sr225 which is $200 USD. Either way it'll be good to cut the cables for a change, I think it certainly has it's uses IMO. BTW, good to know it also comes with a cable just in case for when the battery dies... Hope it's light weight though!



It should be useful...I personally use a pair of open-back Symphones Magnum V8 when I go walking the dog every morning. I prefer being able to hear what's going on around me. That said, I live in a small, quieter town...



wormsdriver said:


> ****ing epic vintage Grado sale on ebay
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/173504084895?ul_noapp=true



Jay-zus. That's intense. All three of those in one place? He might as well have said he also has a lock of the late Joseph Grado's hair available as well.


----------



## PhenixS1970

Now that I’m back from holidays I can finally take a serious listen to the Sugden HA-4 (arrived a day before leaving on holiday) and the mint GH1 I picked up today.  Darrell Scott, album ‘a crooked  road’ just sounds stunning


----------



## Krutsch

wormsdriver said:


> Looks like the Grado GW100 will have an MSRP of $249 USD: https://www.4ourears.net/grado_wireless_p/4e-gw100.htm
> 
> I wonder if it'll be closer to the sr225 which is $200 USD. Either way it'll be good to cut the cables for a change, I think it certainly has it's uses IMO. BTW, good to know it also comes with a cable just in case for when the battery dies... *Hope it's light weight though!*



Yes... and I hope it supports aptX HD and LDAC. If it does, these will be my new work 'phones. If it does NOT and is stuck on AAC or simply SBC, Grado might as well skip even releasing it.


----------



## wormsdriver

Krutsch said:


> Yes... and I hope it supports aptX HD and LDAC. If it does, these will be my new work 'phones. If it does NOT and is stuck on AAC or simply SBC, Grado might as well skip even releasing it.



(Copied from the specs) Bluetooth Version: 4.2 with apt-X


----------



## Krutsch

wormsdriver said:


> (Copied from the specs) Bluetooth Version: 4.2 with apt-X



Thanks for that... I went out to the Grado site and wasn't able to find any specs, but maybe this is new info.

apt-X... that's obviously better than SBC, but apt-X HD and/or LDAC would have been great, given that these will likely be expensive.


----------



## trellus

I have iPhone so no aptX so without AAC it’s not ideal but I’m likely to ignore that shortcoming and buy it anyway.  Not all my Bluetooth headphones have AAC and some still manage to sound surprisingly good even without it.


----------



## SilverEars (Aug 31, 2018)

trellus said:


> I have iPhone so no aptX so without AAC it’s not ideal but I’m likely to ignore that shortcoming and buy it anyway.  Not all my Bluetooth headphones have AAC and some still manage to sound surprisingly good even without it.


I don't think aptX really means anything besides greater bandwidth with low latency A/V sync.  I've heard enough crappy sounding bluetooth aptX earphones that I don't consider aptX to be what makes the difference in SQ.  You foremost need quality transducer/tuning. Crappy driver with aptX = crappy sound.


----------



## wormsdriver

Cool video of the sr325 being made after the first paragraph: https://www.dwell.com/article/brooklyn-grado-labs-headphones-prestige-sr325e-9ed91b6f


----------



## trellus

wormsdriver said:


> Cool video of the sr325 being made after the first paragraph: https://www.dwell.com/article/brooklyn-grado-labs-headphones-prestige-sr325e-9ed91b6f



Very cool! They made it look so easy. 

I love the old fashioned look, the metal looks great.


----------



## PhenixS1970

Got a leather headband pad for my GH1 (wraps around the G headband with magnetic seals).  Highly recommended 
https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/products/


----------



## wormsdriver

PhenixS1970 said:


> Got a leather headband pad for my GH1 (wraps around the G headband with magnetic seals).  Highly recommended
> https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/products/


Can you post a picture please?


----------



## ruhenheiM (Sep 1, 2018)

PhenixS1970 said:


> Got a leather headband pad for my GH1 (wraps around the G headband with magnetic seals).  Highly recommended
> https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/products/


do you also try their earpads?


----------



## PhenixS1970 (Sep 1, 2018)

wormsdriver said:


> Can you post a picture please?



Here you go 

There is also a video on the site on how it wraps around the G headband...


----------



## PhenixS1970

ruhenheiM said:


> do you also try their earpads?



Sorry didn’t buy those...


----------



## elira

ruhenheiM said:


> do you also try their earpads?


I tried the merino pads in my PS500 and it was bad. All the treble and some mid range disappeared.


----------



## ruhenheiM

elira said:


> I tried the merino pads in my PS500 and it was bad. All the treble and some mid range disappeared.


thanks for your impression. is it really comfy though?


----------



## clundbe

elira said:


> I tried the merino pads in my PS500 and it was bad. All the treble and some mid range disappeared.


Hi. The new foam he is using are a big upgrade over the old ones. More holes in them making the sound more airy. Loving the comfort with merino.


----------



## Krutsch

SilverEars said:


> I don't think aptX really means anything besides greater bandwidth with low latency A/V sync.  I've heard enough crappy sounding bluetooth aptX earphones that I don't consider aptX to be what makes the difference in SQ.  *You foremost need quality transducer/tuning. Crappy driver with aptX = crappy sound*.



Yeah... duh. But, I am expecting that Grado will pay attention to the drivers.

There is more to the difference than to which you are alluding, like less compression of the audio source, which is crucial for high quality lossy (MP3/AAC) or Redbook audio.


----------



## PhenixS1970 (Sep 8, 2018)

clundbe said:


> Hi. The new foam he is using are a big upgrade over the old ones. More holes in them making the sound more airy. Loving the comfort with merino.



As I was way too curious to give the pads a try I did and....I’m loving them.  I got both the merino and hybrid pads (the latter being leather on the outside, merino on the inside).  Upon using the ‘rectangular foam’ (which I believe is referrred to in the above message. For info there is no picture on the beautifulaudio website of this foam) the sounds gets as close as it gets to the Grado house sound but it takes away the treble edge (female voices can bite me sometimes).  The ‘open cell foam’ increases the perceived low end but bass remains tight and not dominating. The pads also put the driver a bit further from the ear.  Till now I have listended to these on both my rs2e and GH1 (considering many prefer the G cush on the GH1 I’m eager to see if some here will test these pads on theirs).  I could not really hear a difference between the hybrid and merino pads but the leather certainly looks classy.  Can’t beat these over ear pads comfort wise.


----------



## Nickelodeon (Sep 9, 2018)

Hello Grado Fan Club!

Awhile back I posted some information in regards to the Los Angeles & Orange County Audio Society's Limited Edition Headphones that John Grado had specially built to commemorate the LA&OC's 25th Anniversary. I've been meaning to get back to the "Fan Club" to post some listening impressions of these 'phones, but I always seemed to get interrupted for one reason or another. For this I have to deeply apologize.

But I'm going to have to put posting those listening impressions on hold for the time being, as I've just learned some interesting information concerning some new Grado headphones soon to be released. In particular, in the latest newsletter that Bob Levi sends out to LA&OC society members, there was a listing for some of the prizes that will be in the "Grand Raffle" at the upcoming LA&OC Audio Society 25th Anniversary Gala this coming December. A nearly exact copy of this newsletter can be viewed on The LA&OC Audio Scoiety Facebook page *here*. Scrolling on down the newsletter, I ran across the the raffle prizes that John Grado will be bringing to this year's audio society gala, and read this: *"...2018 Premiere: GS 3000 Headphones for the true personal listening connoisseur! New top wood circumaural model in cocobolo! $1795...."
*
Naturally, I thought to myself, "maybe I should Google *'Grado GS3000'*," just to see what shows up. And sure enough, not only is Grado releasing a *GS3000*, but also *two* new models in the Grado Heritage series as well; i.e., the *GH3* and *GH4*! For additional info, check out the "*Now Listen Here*" website, as well as the "*Needle Doctor*" webpage.

Concerning the *GS3000*, from the "*Needle Doctor*" webpage: "_*Grado's GS3000e headphones use a Cocobolo hybrid enclosures, delivering richness and clarity simultaneously. Details forthcoming, but the GS3000e 'phones are ready for shipment!*_" The cost, as already mentioned, will be *$1,795*.

And concerning the forthcoming *GH3* and *GH4*, the "*Now Listen Here*" website has this to say:"*GH3, using selected and seasoned Pine sourced from Norway, it has a beautiful grain and is a compact low profile headphone. GH4, also using the selected and seasoned Pine from Norway, a bigger and bolder performing headphone compared the to the GH3.*_" _The prices for the *GH3* and *GH4*, as listed on the "*Needle Doctor*" webpage, are *$325* and *$550*, respectively.

Now I genuinely admit that my knowledge of all things Grado is not the most up to date, but is this the first time that anyone else here, in the Fan Club, has heard of these new Grado headphones? Grado's own website seems to not mention anything about these new 'phones either.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Sep 9, 2018)

daaaaamnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn





@Nickelodeon 
thanks for sharing this info!


----------



## Nickelodeon

ruhenheiM said:


> daaaaamnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's kind of like "Goldilocks and The Three Grados"!


----------



## Astral Abyss

Nickelodeon said:


> Hello Grado Fan Club!
> 
> Awhile back I posted some information in regards to the Los Angeles & Orange County Audio Society's Limited Edition Headphones that John Grado had specially built to commemorate the LA&OC's 25th Anniversary. I've been meaning to get back to the "Fan Club" to post some listening impressions of these 'phones, but I always seemed to get interrupted for one reason or another. For this I have to deeply apologize.
> 
> ...



You just made my day!  All three of those new headphones look to be incredible!  Thanks for sharing that info with us.

Also, I'd really love to hear your impressions of the LAOC Limited Edition, when you have time, as I picked one up as well and have been really impressed with it.


----------



## PhenixS1970

Wouldn't it be great if they put the PS2K driver tech into the GS3000 housing (with significant weight reduction as an additional benefit).


----------



## elira

jlaseter said:


> I sure hope they're not a limited run. Also, I wonder if this means there could be a cocobolo GS headphone coming up? GS3000e?


Seems like the answer is “yes” to both of your questions. Amazing deduction skills.


----------



## wormsdriver

I had forgotten about this article:  https://www.headfonia.com/picture-sunday-beautiful-audios-grado-headband-and-earpad-mods/

It was posted over a year ago and should maybe help us get a good grasp of the Beatiful Audio pads.


----------



## trellus

wormsdriver said:


> I had forgotten about this article:  https://www.headfonia.com/picture-sunday-beautiful-audios-grado-headband-and-earpad-mods/
> 
> It was posted over a year ago and should maybe help us get a good grasp of the Beatiful Audio pads.



That is the only write-up I've seen on these pads.... they are tempting, though (understandably) pricey.


----------



## Geezer Rock 001

Here are a few pictures of Earzonk G cushion and the Beautiful Audio merino cushions.  Wooden Records did the cups and elira sold me the merinos.  The BAs are interesting with two sets of foam and they are light.  I thought they might be over the ear, but they fit me on the ear.  When I get my fleasbaby build, I will pass along some impressions.


----------



## joseph69

I know the last time I posted about the PS1K I said "never sell your PS1K" but I haven't used mine in such a long time that I'd like to sell them to someone who will use them. I haven't posted them on the F/S forum yet, so PM me if you're interested.


----------



## elira

joseph69 said:


> I know the last time I posted about the PS1K I said "never sell your PS1K" but I haven't used mine in such a long time that I'd like to sell them to someone who will use them. I haven't posted them on the F/S forum yet, so PM me if you're interested.


What do you use instead?


----------



## joseph69

elira said:


> What do you use instead?


I've been using the Utopia & PS2Ke.


----------



## S3nsoryDeprivati0n

Vikingatheart said:


> I searched and couldn't find a fan club for Grados in general. I have only listened to the SR80is and LOVE them. I love how these cans really bring rock to life. I hope to someday try some more high end Grados. I want to see how the Grado "house sound" changes throughout the line up.


I started with the 80i, sold for 225i, then off to 325i.  Best 32 ohm headphones a person can buy.  The bass of the 325 series is amazing.  Treble and mids are crystal clear. I sure wish they would upgrade that headband though... definitely gives me a headache after an hour.  I recently considered selling them for the new 325e, but read some reviews, and one guy expressed how he preferred the 325i over 325e, that although the e series has more control and fixed some issues from the i days, the original 325i allowed for more character which the 325e filters out.  I think I'll hang on to mine for a while


----------



## HungryPanda

I gave my wife my 325e after I lucked into the original 325 that came with flat cushions


----------



## neoclassical

I just have SR60's and crappy earbuds. I'm thinking of treating myself to 125's around the holidays.


----------



## wormsdriver

trellus said:


> That is the only write-up I've seen on these pads.... they are tempting, though (understandably) pricey.


too damn pricey!


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> I know the last time I posted about the PS1K I said "never sell your PS1K" but I haven't used mine in such a long time that I'd like to sell them to someone who will use them. I haven't posted them on the F/S forum yet, so PM me if you're interested.


I sold mine too! 



joseph69 said:


> I've been using the Utopia & PS2Ke.


I'm also using the Ps2ke


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> I sold mine too!
> I'm also using the Ps2ke


I was listening to both my PS1K & 2Ke one night last week swapping between every few tracks with each.
I enjoyed both, but as I mentioned, I really don't use the PS1K, so it's time for it to go to someone who will.


----------



## Johnny Jumper

neoclassical said:


> I just have SR60's and crappy earbuds. I'm thinking of treating myself to 125's around the holidays.



I’ve heard that’s a good move. I have the SR60s too. One day I’d like to move up to a metal or wood cup config. Not sure the 125 will be that big of an upgrade.


----------



## panoptikon

Thought I'd contribute with some impressions of the PS2000e after a number of month with them now. I will focus only on sound impressions - the Grado comfort, portability, etc., you know well.

A few things first:
i) My musical preferences go mainly into different genres within pop and rock, mostly stuff that people might classify as "indie", "alternative" or, if you have sarcastic intentions, "hipster". Recently I've listened a lot to The National, Alex Lahey, Kevin Morby, Public Service Broadcasting and Brandi Carlile, to name a few. I do also always circulate a little punkrock, with band such as Bad Religion, Hot Water Music and Pennywise stepping up the tempo. Soul and RnB come in now and then.
ii) All my electronics are from Heed Audio. For the American reader they might not be familiar, but they to have a reputation in the European context. Formerly British, design and production are now made in Hungary. The amp I have is the Heed Canalot with the power supply Q-PSU, and the DAC the Obelisk DA. For their amps, Heed uses a special circuit typology with RC-coupled output. Sonically, their electronics provide a thick and warm signature, but without loosing dynamics. They are not detail monsters, but could said to provide many strong sides from both solid state and tube amps. It's lush, driven and with great rhythmic precision. The emotional impact is at the center.
iii) The only other headphone I own right now is the Audioquest Nightowl. I do not use it with my Heed electronics but with my Mojo when I'm on travels. I have previously also owned the PS1000e, GH1, Hifman HE1000v2 and the Audeze LCD-3f. I have auditioned headphones like Utopia, LCD-4 and HD800.

The PS2000e is, all and all, the best headphone I have had the pleasure to own, and perhaps also ever heard. For me, it really excels in three areas. First of all, it provide a sonic texture and tonal realism that come unparalleled. This especially goes for the middle range. Voices/vocals, what we all are made to hear the best of course, are produced in such a life-like manner that it captures my complete attention. Perhaps especially female vocals. With eyes closed it has never been so easy for me to imagine the singer in front of me, and I think vocals switches been focus/centered and spatially expanding in a very pleasant way. In this regard, it really steps up from the PS1000e. 

Second, the soundstage is just right. It's big, perhaps Grado's biggest, but not too big. I am always able to capture the whole scenery if I want to, and nothing feels exaggerated. Different sounds/instruments relate to each other in a very realistic manner, everything feels in place, differently positioned but always close to you as a listener. As should be with a Grado. There is however a nice sense of depth, but perhaps rivals like the Utopia are even more competent in this area. 

Thirdly, for a dynamic headphone, the speed and pace of these headphones are just great. They are extremely fast, competing with planars in this area. 

More than that, the bass provide a lot of texture and feels very well balanced. I've had headphones with greater bass impact but I really appreciate how it contributes to the total. The treble is extending in a very pleasant way without ever being too forced. I have extremely sensitive ears so I easily react on high frequencies, but that has never been a problem here. Instead, the treble has a very sweet tone but also manage to capture the realism of any instrument.

At the the prices these come at, you expect them to sound *great*. Somehow, the PS2000e exceeds my expectations. There is the factor that I feel these headphones pair extremely well with my electronics: I have had headphones, like the LCD-3f, that didn't and which I wouldn't be able to judge fairly. So I feel extremely lucky with this combo, and I finally feel relieved that I found my end game headphone. At least until Grado put another letter after the 2000.


----------



## neoclassical

Johnny Jumper said:


> I’ve heard that’s a good move. I have the SR60s too. One day I’d like to move up to a metal or wood cup config. Not sure the 125 will be that big of an upgrade.



Wood cup Grados would be nice. I heard going from 60's to 80's wouldn't be much difference, but 60's to 125's would be really noticeable. Someday I would like to hear $300 and up cans.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

@panopticon ... I too find the PS2000e to be Special, indeed, the best of my over two dozen Grados (including the PS1000, the wonderful GS1000i, and the revered HP1000 of the legend Joseph Grado).  Of all these, the PS2000e, when paired with the mystical Joseph Grado HPA1 Headphone amp, is the most MAGICAL!


----------



## MacedonianHero

ruthieandjohn said:


> @panopticon ... I too find the PS2000e to be Special, indeed, the best of my over two dozen Grados (including the PS1000, the wonderful GS1000i, and the revered HP1000 of the legend Joseph Grado).  Of all these, the PS2000e, when paired with the mystical Joseph Grado HPA1 Headphone amp, is the most MAGICAL!



Agreed completely! Except I don't have the HPA1 amp...so my Chord DAVE or Hugo2 will have to suffice.


----------



## goldminetrash

Saturday evening, wife and twins are at a birthday party - and I am having a headphone party with my Grado twins, RS2e and GH2!


----------



## wormsdriver

Is it just me or are nice Grado pictures always appreciated on here?


----------



## goldminetrash

wormsdriver said:


> Is it just me or are nice Grado pictures always appreciated on here?





you're welcome


----------



## PhenixS1970

i’m joining this Sat evening party


----------



## muletrane

I’m jealous of all these GH2’s.


----------



## DavidA

Here's my contribution to the Sat viewing party, Grado and alternatives:


----------



## PhenixS1970

Btw if you have black paint chipped off on your Grado metal grills..a black paint marker for plastic, metal etc is an easy fix.


----------



## alegar

Hello everyone, greetings from Sevilla (Spain), I like the GH-2 I leave some photos.


----------



## wormsdriver

Nice pictures everyone, looks like lots of happy Gh-2 owners!


----------



## Jorge Luna

alegar said:


> Hello everyone, greetings from Sevilla (Spain), I like the GH-2 I leave some photos.



Pretty cool, are those the famous bitter oranges?


----------



## ruhenheiM

if you really into music, this is a must watch show





http://www.officialcharts.com/chart...celebrates-the-un-sung-heroes-of-rock__23747/


----------



## BobG55 (Sep 20, 2018)

joseph69 said:


> I know the last time I posted about the PS1K I said "never sell your PS1K" but I haven't used mine in such a long time that I'd like to sell them to someone who will use them. I haven't posted them on the F/S forum yet, so PM me if you're interested.



If this helps you feel any better Joseph, I wrote the same thing on this thread about my PS1000 and sold them a couple of months ago.  As good as they are, and they're great headphones, I've been using & enjoying my GS1000i much more for a few months now.  I'd go back to my PS1000 occasionally & they just weren't doing it for me anymore. 

 I chalk it up to the nature of this hobby. I know the guy I sold them to was really happy & in the end that's what counts, for me anyways.


----------



## joseph69

I feel much better. Thank you.
I really felt stupid posting that, then selling them a few months later for the same reason as you. Now someone else can enjoy them like they deserve to be, as you said.


----------



## PhenixS1970 (Sep 21, 2018)

I had the opportunity to listen to the Sennheiser hd800s in my home system.  While most likely technically more capable than any of the Grado’s in my collection (RS2e, GH1, GH2 and original PS500), Grado is sooooo much more fun to listen to according to my ears.

Don’t want to abuse this thread but my RS2e is coming up for sale.  It doesn’t get the listening time it deserves and I’m keeping my eye on the GS3000e .
Frankly only interesting to EU buyers as prices are really high in our region  but still 10 months warranty and in mint condition. Informing here before putting a sale topic on the appropriate board.


----------



## ProzacMessiah

The GS3000e, GH3, and GH4 now have pages on the Grado website and are available for sale on Grado's 4OurEars store, so there's a _little_ bit more information available about each model. I've ordered a pair of GH4s. I'll be interested to see if it has a distinct sound signature or if it's an RS2e with different rims.


----------



## ruhenheiM

someone needs to get GH3 and GS3000e fast!


----------



## Astral Abyss

I'm just not so sure about pine wood for a headphone.  Don't get me wrong, I'd love to add a GH4 to my collection, but I'm a skeptic.


----------



## rx79ez08

ProzacMessiah said:


> The GS3000e, GH3, and GH4 now have pages on the Grado website and are available for sale on Grado's 4OurEars store, so there's a _little_ bit more information available about each model. I've ordered a pair of GH4s. I'll be interested to see if it has a distinct sound signature or if it's an RS2e with different rims.


Really just a bit, not even good photos. Very strange that Grado essentially updated their flagship for the GS line and special edition products, then decided to tell the world next to nothing.
For instance I can't even workout whether GS3000e comes with the option of XLR.


----------



## ProzacMessiah

rx79ez08 said:


> Really just a bit, not even good photos. Very strange that Grado essentially updated their flagship for the GS line and special edition products, then decided to tell the world next to nothing.
> For instance I can't even workout whether GS3000e comes with the option of XLR.



The main GS3000e page says that a 4-pin XLR balance cable option is available, but, to your point, it's not an option on the store page. I guess you could call them.

The most interesting thing I was able to get from the photos is that the GH3 appears to have comfies (S cushions).


----------



## ruhenheiM

from the first photo alone and msrp, they probably put the gh3 on the prestige level, the s cushion, the gimbal shape, the wood cup that just flat just like the old grado prestige series, the feeling is a bit like when they released hf-1. the gh3 should be more interesting than gh4


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 21, 2018)

ruhenheiM said:


> if you really into music, this is a must watch show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that Will farrell?


----------



## ruhenheiM

hahaha chad smith, red hot chilli peppers drummer. they do look alike though


----------



## joseph69

SilverEars said:


> Isn't that Will farrell?


Chad Smith 'Red Hot Chili Peppers'


----------



## joseph69




----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


>




"It needs more cowbell!


----------



## elira

I need to stop looking at the GS3000e, otherwise I'll end up buying a pair...


----------



## ruhenheiM

elira said:


> I need to stop looking at the GS3000e, otherwise I'll end up buying a pair...






















it does looks sexy


----------



## ProzacMessiah

ruhenheiM said:


> it does looks sexy



Way to enable. 

Will you be picking up a pair of the "more interesting" GH3s?


----------



## ruhenheiM

ProzacMessiah said:


> Way to enable.
> 
> Will you be picking up a pair of the "more interesting" GH3s?



i'm still not sure...

do the ps2000e also have blue color driver?


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> i'm still not sure...
> 
> do the ps2000e also have blue color driver?


Not as far as I can see.
They look like there painted black too me. Are you interested in purchasing the PS2000e?


----------



## ESL-1

rx79ez08 said:


> Really just a bit, not even good photos. Very strange that Grado essentially updated their flagship for the GS line and special edition products, then decided to tell the world next to nothing.
> For instance I can't even workout whether GS3000e comes with the option of XLR.



Grado DOES offer the option for BALANCED output for all headphone models, price is the same which I think is $150.  It comes with a pigtail adapter to 1/4" male phone for single ended applications.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> Not as far as I can see.
> They look like there painted black too me. Are you interested in purchasing the PS2000e?



not in this moment. are you using the headstrap mod on your ps2000e?


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> not in this moment. are you using the headstrap mod on your ps2000e?


No, because  I was waiting for Rholupat to re-stock the black aluminum rodblocks which I'd need to mount the suspension strap from. I'm not exactly sure how much longer I'm going to hold on to the PS2000e due to not using them, as well as them having only about 50hrs on them, so I doubt I'm going to mod them.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> No, because  I was waiting for Rholupat to re-stock the black aluminum rodblocks which I'd need to mount the suspension strap from. I'm not exactly sure how much longer I'm going to hold on to the PS2000e due to not using them, as well as them having only about 50hrs on them, so I doubt I'm going to mod them.


i see


btw i'm really hooked with this program, my respect grew a lot to jazz and ringo starr
http://gamovideo.com/jdiieoa2rz8b/The.Art.Of.Drumming.S01E01.x264-TVC.mp4
http://gamovideo.com/ly8mr0y8v8zq/The.Art.Of.Drumming.S01E02.HDTV.x264-TVC.mp4


----------



## Mellowship

I believe this hasn't been pointed out yet here, but yesterday I was looking at the cover of one of my favourite books and only then I noticed the detail . 

I give you the work of the great (and late) Oliver Sacks:



(who appeared to be enjoying a Prestige Series short before getting that weird echo for covering the cup with his hand)


----------



## Desi (Sep 25, 2018)

jlaseter said:


> I sure hope they're not a limited run. Also, I wonder if this means there could be a cocobolo GS headphone coming up? GS3000e?


You should better wonder if you will win the Lottery 
The GS3000e released recently and guess...they're made from cocobolo!
Now i will not be suprised if they will release a PS3000e with cocobolo inner sleeves and raise the price to 4k...


----------



## Desi (Sep 25, 2018)

ruhenheiM said:


> it does looks sexy


As for now they do not show if they use the new speaker cap as the ps2000 has or the standard one used to all the others?


----------



## joseph69

@ruhenheiM 
Nice post on the 'The Art of Drumming"!


----------



## PhenixS1970

“Whiplash” is a must see movie on drumming


----------



## ruhenheiM

it's an okay movie


----------



## HeavenNotes

Hello Grado friends.  
I want to share my experience with my Ortofon Mdh Q7.  It really improves the sound quality with more air and space between instruments.  
I really recomend this litltle gem to any Grado lovers. 
Iphone 6S > Audioquest Sydney > Ortofon > Today with RS2i


----------



## Eric510

I have this weird preternatural ability to sense when new Grado's are about to drop. My GH3's just arrived this afternoon.  
I've trailed off the forums after the switch to the new message board system, but two days ago I figured I'd swing by and see what's going on and... Grado's releasing not one but TWO new GH's... unbelievable. 
I purged by Grado collection about a year ago (never really listened to them any more), so the prospect of owning a "cheap" Grado woodie was too hard to resist. Grado warehouse being 20miles away from me... just received my new GH3's a few mins ago. And you know what, they're about what I expected. A beautiful headphone that won't knock your socks off, but it'll put a smile on your face. 

And, they're super flipping light on the head, and outrageously comfortable. It's like they're not even on my ears.
And, and, they look pretty and they don't smell like cocobolo (good lord those GH-2's gave me a headache from the smell alone).

All and all, I think these are the Grado's I'll keep in the stable forever. It's a super fun, crunchy guitar/indie rock lovin', scrapper of a headphone, and I dig it!


----------



## Eric510

Hmm... are pictures not allowed in here anymore? Just tried uploading a picture but it didn't work.


----------



## DavidA

Eric510 said:


> Hmm... are pictures not allowed in here anymore? Just tried uploading a picture but it didn't work.


You can still post pictures but you need to use the "Upload a File" button next to the "post reply" button.


----------



## joseph69

You can drag & drop as well, then choose between thumbnail or full image. I suggest choosing thumbnail.


----------



## PhenixS1970

Very nice to read that a new Grado founds its way to a customer (thanks for posting). Makes the anticipation for GS3000e impressions even higher for me


----------



## elira

What do you think PS2000e or wait for the GS3000e? I currently have the GS2000e and I love them, not sure if the PS2000e is going to be very different, it may be safer to go for the GS3000e for an upgrade.


----------



## ruhenheiM

i really hope gs3000e sound great, it looks great and i assume it would be a lot lighter than ps series

need more impressions of those gh3


----------



## wormsdriver

elira said:


> What do you think PS2000e or wait for the GS3000e? I currently have the GS2000e and I love them, not sure if the PS2000e is going to be very different, it may be safer to go for the GS3000e for an upgrade.


I'd love to try the gs3ke.  If it gets close to the ps2ke but much more lighter and comfortable I'm in!... well if I ever get the monies for it! Lol


----------



## Eric510

!image upload attempt!
This work? Hah.


----------



## ESL-1 (Sep 26, 2018)

Eric510 said:


> I have this weird preternatural ability to sense when new Grado's are about to drop. My GH3's just arrived this afternoon.
> I've trailed off the forums after the switch to the new message board system, but two days ago I figured I'd swing by and see what's going on and... Grado's releasing not one but TWO new GH's... unbelievable.
> I purged by Grado collection about a year ago (never really listened to them any more), so the prospect of owning a "cheap" Grado woodie was too hard to resist. Grado warehouse being 20miles away from me... just received my new GH3's a few mins ago. And you know what, they're about what I expected. A beautiful
> headphone that won't knock your socks off, but it'll put a smile on your face.
> ...


----------



## dannyvstheworld

Eric510 said:


> I have this weird preternatural ability to sense when new Grado's are about to drop. My GH3's just arrived this afternoon.
> I've trailed off the forums after the switch to the new message board system, but two days ago I figured I'd swing by and see what's going on and... Grado's releasing not one but TWO new GH's... unbelievable.
> I purged by Grado collection about a year ago (never really listened to them any more), so the prospect of owning a "cheap" Grado woodie was too hard to resist. Grado warehouse being 20miles away from me... just received my new GH3's a few mins ago. And you know what, they're about what I expected. A beautiful headphone that won't knock your socks off, but it'll put a smile on your face.
> 
> ...


Ha ha I actually like the smell of cocobolo. it's mesmerizing, just like GH2 itself..

Looking forward to more impressions of GH3, and if possible, comparisons to GH2?


----------



## stvn758 (Sep 28, 2018)

Quick question, guys.

Is it worth getting my HF2's balanced, the only downside to it I can see is I have to plug them in the back of my MDAC and even worse use XLR adaptors so it looks like a pair of torpedoes sticking out. Not expecting huge gains but as I'm getting a new cable done anyway..

Yea or nay?


----------



## ruhenheiM

nay


----------



## stvn758

ruhenheiM said:


> nay



Any particular reasons, ruhenheiM?


----------



## ruhenheiM

stvn758 said:


> Any particular reasons, ruhenheiM?


i don't think it's worth, it's really minor improvement.  but if you already have balance amp and you're going to recable it anyway, why not give it a try then


----------



## joseph69

stvn758 said:


> I'm getting a new cable done anyway


So you're taking apart the HF2 and re-cabling them?


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> So you're taking apart the HF2 and re-cabling them?



i think that's the only way to make it balance on older model, in newer model, we only need to reterminate it right?


----------



## stvn758 (Sep 28, 2018)

ruhenheiM said:


> i don't think it's worth, it's really minor improvement.  but if you already have balance amp and you're going to recable it anyway, why not give it a try then



Was just going to have a quick listen to them through my Little Dot and realised I have already wrapped them up ready to send off,


joseph69 said:


> So you're taking apart the HF2 and re-cabling them?



Re-cable at Custom Cans, the stock cable was bent flat on both sides when I got it and it's annoyingly short and cheap looking plastic, after the sound cut out the other day I thought it was finally worth getting a decent one on there.


----------



## stvn758

ruhenheiM said:


> i think that's the only way to make it balance on older model, in newer model, we only need to reterminate it right?



I saw that mentioned somewhere as well, I assumed you just stick XLR connectors on the end and they are balanced, is it more complicated than that?


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> i think that's the only way to make it balance on older model, in newer model, we only need to reterminate it right?


I'm not sure.
I'd think you could just terminate XLR.


----------



## DavidA

stvn758 said:


> Was just going to have a quick listen to them through my Little Dot and realised I have already wrapped them up ready to send off,
> 
> 
> Re-cable at Custom Cans, the stock cable was bent flat on both sides when I got it and it's annoyingly short and cheap looking plastic, after the sound cut out the other day I thought it was finally worth getting a decent one on there.


If they cut out on you then a re-cable would be nice but I'd go a different way and make the cables detachable at the cups using SMC, 2.5mm or 3.5mm jacks.  It will make it easier to change cables so you can easily change your cable in the future.  I'd used SMC since the jacks are small and the connection is quite secure, like this on my RS2e:


----------



## stvn758

DavidA said:


> If they cut out on you then a re-cable would be nice but I'd go a different way and make the cables detachable at the cups using SMC, 2.5mm or 3.5mm jacks.  It will make it easier to change cables so you can easily change your cable in the future.  I'd used SMC since the jacks are small and the connection is quite secure, like this on my RS2e:




That's a good idea, I'll ask if they can do that. Would be nice to have a single sided cable as well, never liked having the thing on my chest while listening. Never seen that mod though, not on a Grado.


----------



## ruhenheiM

stvn758 said:


> I saw that mentioned somewhere as well, I assumed you just stick XLR connectors on the end and they are balanced, is it more complicated than that?



i'm not sure


----------



## DavidA

Using SMC jacks is one of my favorite since they are so small but still provide a secure connection and the jacks are reasonably priced unlike some of the others that I've considered (HD800, MMCX and a few others).  Here are a few other pictures of the SMC jack mods that I've done so you can get a better idea of what it will look like:


----------



## stvn758

DavidA said:


> Using SMC jacks is one of my favorite since they are so small but still provide a secure connection and the jacks are reasonably priced unlike some of the others that I've considered (HD800, MMCX and a few others).  Here are a few other pictures of the SMC jack mods that I've done so you can get a better idea of what it will look like:




Thanks.


----------



## legopart

DavidA said:


> Using SMC jacks is one of my favorite since they are so small but still provide a secure connection and the jacks are reasonably priced unlike some of the others that I've considered (HD800, MMCX and a few others).  Here are a few other pictures of the SMC jack mods that I've done so you can get a better idea of what it will look like:


What the name of this unplug connection ?


----------



## DavidA

legopart said:


> What the name of this unplug connection ?


The jacks used are called SMC


----------



## starcraft2

Dear friends, 

I am up for my first pair of grados. I tried a lor of them today. 

From sr60e up to Rs1.
Went I went to the store I was up to buy the 325e.

I like very much the sound of the Grados. The 325 were the ones I enjoyed the least. The weight and the foam pads were part of the dislikes. The highs were, to my ears, also very forward. The RS1 were the best. Great pair of headphones. I think I could listen to them all day long. Since my budget was 500 euros they are not to consider. So, I ended up ordering the 80s. Seemed very musical, light and enjoyable with very nice detail and soundstage.

My question is: is this a good start?

Many thanks.


----------



## trellus

I got notified today that the wireless GW100 are now available for order.  I'm not ordering them right away but they're on my list to get before the end of the year.


----------



## DavidA

starcraft2 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I am up for my first pair of grados. I tried a lor of them today.
> 
> ...


I'm similar to you that I didn't care for the 325e and settled with the SR225e, lighter and to me less sharp in the highs.  I've since modded mine with dynamat in the cups, added SMC jacks so the cable is removable, sorbothane on the back of the driver magnet and changed over to the larger generic G-pads which are quite a bit more comfortable and add a bit of soundstage and bass to me.  Ended up liking the 225e so much got a RS1e a few months later but these were the bad ones (first RS1e which is different from the current RS1e) so sent them back and got the RS2e which I also love.


----------



## ruhenheiM

starcraft2 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I am up for my first pair of grados. I tried a lor of them today.
> 
> ...



if you enjoy it, sure. the low end grado models always a good start in my opinion


----------



## mariopoli

Any reviews on GW100 please. Want to order but not without a review by someone else first comparing them to other Grado's.

Thanks.


----------



## Astral Abyss

I'd love to hear some thoughts on the GH3 and GH4, if anyone has them yet... especially if you have a GH1 or GH2 to compare them to.


----------



## trellus

mariopoli said:


> Any reviews on GW100 please. Want to order but not without a review by someone else first comparing them to other Grado's.
> 
> Thanks.



I could find literally one review online so far - a two sentence job on Grado’s official online store in the listing for the GW100. 

I think it may be a bit before there are any decent “first impressions” postings much less in-depth reviews, they’re that new.


----------



## ruhenheiM

wait couple of weeks, i bet some tech website would review gw100, it's wireless


----------



## joseph69

If anyone is interested, I'm selling my PS2000e with +/-50hrs on them.


----------



## tlainhart

joseph69 said:


> If anyone is interested, I'm selling my PS2000e with +/-50hrs on them.



There are great headphones - I auditioned via one of TTVJ's "loan and review" tours, and loved them.  They made my GS2000e envious.

If I wasn't trying to be fiscally responsible, I'd surrender to the impulse...


----------



## Harry Manback

joseph69 said:


> If anyone is interested, I'm selling my PS2000e with +/-50hrs on them.



Mind my asking why the sale?  I know next to nothing about the PS2000e.  Is it a good step up from the PS1000e or any other Grado?


----------



## Harry Manback

DavidA said:


> If they cut out on you then a re-cable would be nice but I'd go a different way and make the cables detachable at the cups using SMC, 2.5mm or 3.5mm jacks.  It will make it easier to change cables so you can easily change your cable in the future.  I'd used SMC since the jacks are small and the connection is quite secure, like this on my RS2e:



Either the SMC connectors I have suck, or I suck at using them.  I much prefer mini-xlr.  Much easier to solder (both plug and jack), and easier to use.  To each his own!


----------



## Harry Manback

Sorry for the post bomb - I've placed a wanted ad in the classifieds for a PS500 or PS500e if anyone wants to sell or trade.


----------



## joseph69

No, I definitely don't mind you asking.
I've come to really enjoy my Utopia so much that I've already sold my PS1K and Stax 007MK2/009 because I found myself only reaching for the them because I had them, not because I want to listen to them. The same applies to the PS2Ke. By all means the PS2Ke (and the others) are exceptional headphones, but I just prefer the Utopia at this time in my journey. At this point in price/performance it's just a sidestep and comes down to individual preference.

I did compare my PS1K and PS2Ke side by side and was shocked at how much more I enjoyed the latter, which is why I sold the former which I've highly regarded for a long time.


----------



## DavidA

Harry Manback said:


> Either the SMC connectors I have suck, or I suck at using them.  I much prefer mini-xlr.  Much easier to solder (both plug and jack), and easier to use.  To each his own!


I think you suck at using them , LOL, just kidding.  Agree that SMC jacks are not the easiest to work with but I think it has more to do with the design of the jack since I've found some are much harder to work with than others.  I do like the mini-XLR but mainly for use in Beyers since the existing cable hole is too large for SMC jacks.


----------



## elira

I've had like 4 grados in my life without problems, pulled the trigger for the PS2000e and they arrived damaged  so sad. The damage is in the gimbal of the left cup, seems like it was improperly attached. The thing that goes to the headband is detached from the thing that goes to the ear cup, essentially the gimbal is split in two pieces. Filled a return for an exchange so I hope it doesn't take too long to get a replacement.


----------



## wormsdriver

elira said:


> I've had like 4 grados in my life without problems, pulled the trigger for the PS2000e and they arrived damaged  so sad. The damage is in the gimbal of the left cup, seems like it was improperly attached. The thing that goes to the headband is detached from the thing that goes to the ear cup, essentially the gimbal is split in two pieces. Filled a return for an exchange so I hope it doesn't take too long to get a replacement.


Maaan, at the VERY LEAST Grado needs to make sure their TOTL headphone comes out with not only identical twin drivers, lol but everything else needs to be impeccable! That damn 12 conductor cable comes a mess more often than not! C'mon Grado!


----------



## sling5s (Oct 10, 2018)

I'm listening to my sr80e (earzonk L-cush) out of dragonfly red and iphone and I got to say I'm enjoying it just as much as my rs2e out of my microzotl 2s & chord hugo 2 and mac pro (Amarra luxe).

Amazing how good the sr80e is for the price. Like 90 to 95% of rs2e. 
I also got say, I love the earzonk L-cush over the grado L-cush.


----------



## brianvu93

Do you find that the earzonk L-cush boosts the bass compared to the grado L-cush?


----------



## sling5s

delete


----------



## sling5s

brianvu93 said:


> Do you find that the earzonk L-cush boosts the bass compared to the grado L-cush?


It brings up the mid bass and mids and slightly tames the upper mids and lower treble. Balances and smooths things out nicely.


----------



## Joong

This thread is too long to apprehend what is unique to Grado headphones.
Anyone tell me what is the nature of Grado among mirad of headphones?
I never had Grado.
It seems you guys have secrete treasure shared among only here.


----------



## elira

Joong said:


> This thread is too long to apprehend what is unique to Grado headphones.
> Anyone tell me what is the nature of Grado among mirad of headphones?
> I never had Grado.
> It seems you guys have secrete treasure shared among only here.


Grados have an unique sound, it's open and detailed. What I like the most is that when you wear them you don't perceive changes in the sound around you. You may think that happens with all open back headphones, but  in reality even between open back headphones that degree of transparency is different. So imagine you put them on and the acoustics of the room you are in are unaffected and then you start to add music to the mix. That at the end translates to a perception of natural sound. Other than that most Grados have a very similar sound signature, so they sound alike. The mids are clear, the treble can be a little harsh (depends of volume, source, amp, Grado model, etc), and the bass is clear but subtle. You should try them, entry level models are not that expensive and have good quality.


----------



## DavidA

elira said:


> Grados have an unique sound, it's open and detailed. What I like the most is that when you wear them you don't perceive changes in the sound around you. You may think that happens with all open back headphones, but  in reality even between open back headphones that degree of transparency is different. So imagine you put them on and the acoustics of the room you are in are unaffected and then you start to add music to the mix. That at the end translates to a perception of natural sound. Other than that most Grados have a very similar sound signature, so they sound alike. The mids are clear, the treble can be a little harsh (depends of volume, source, amp, Grado model, etc), and the bass is clear but subtle. You should try them, entry level models are not that expensive and have good quality.


Well said, I like to add that most are quite easy to mod such as different ear pads since the stock pads can be an issue for some and different ear pads will let one do some fine tuning of the sound along with providing better comfort, IMO.


----------



## wormsdriver

Review of the GW100... http://majorhifi.com/grado-gw100-review/


----------



## Joong

elira said:


> Grados have an unique sound, it's open and detailed. What I like the most is that when you wear them you don't perceive changes in the sound around you. You may think that happens with all open back headphones, but  in reality even between open back headphones that degree of transparency is different. So imagine you put them on and the acoustics of the room you are in are unaffected and then you start to add music to the mix. That at the end translates to a perception of natural sound. Other than that most Grados have a very similar sound signature, so they sound alike. The mids are clear, the treble can be a little harsh (depends of volume, source, amp, Grado model, etc), and the bass is clear but subtle. You should try them, entry level models are not that expensive and have good quality.


What you said is basically linearity that allows superimposing any combination of tone.
This means again Grado can handle very large band like orchestral music, where many phones have difficulty to handle without congestion.
My phones are for classical orchestral music, and I am not sensitive for sound stage but sensitive for congestion or coherence of the complex passage of the music outburst.
Does it justify Grado?


----------



## ruhenheiM (Oct 11, 2018)

Joong said:


> What you said is basically linearity that allows superimposing any combination of tone.
> This means again Grado can handle very large band like orchestral music, where many phones have difficulty to handle without congestion.
> My phones are for classical orchestral music, and I am not sensitive for sound stage but sensitive for congestion or coherence of the complex passage of the music outburst.
> Does it justify Grado?



it depends on what your priority is and how big the ensemble are, for me grado excel in tonality and presence than any other headphones i've tried, especially for the price. i rarely listen to orchestra though so i can't really relate if grado truly magical in that aspect or not. but i do feel it's a bit compressed for orchestra, i feel headphones with float frame could deliver much better for orchestra but most of the time the tonality is a bit off. however grado tune theirr headphones with duke ellington music which is basically a big band but not as big as orchestra i guess


----------



## Joong (Oct 11, 2018)

ruhenheiM said:


> i feel headphones with float frame could deliver much better for orchestra but most of the time the tonality is a bit off.



I agree "phones with floated frame" where linearity lives in good form.
With fixed frame, infinite traveling waves between fixed point and voice coil ruins the transparency at least in theory.


----------



## wormsdriver

Gs3000e review: http://majorhifi.com/grado-gs3000e-review/


----------



## stvn758

The 60/80's are a gateway drug, they got me. Up until that point it was cheap oversized plastic ones found in a basket, the difference was profound.


----------



## Gippy (Oct 11, 2018)

wormsdriver said:


> Gs3000e review: http://majorhifi.com/grado-gs3000e-review/



That review is... lacking, to say the least. It's an $1800 headphone; the reviewer should've taken the time to write an article that doesn't seem like it was made up in under an hour. Compare it against others in its price range, especially against the previous wooden flagship, the GS2000e. The selling point of this is warmer, but I would've liked a more detailed weight comparison, along with a better sound signature analysis. Compare it against the GH2, which was also made from cocobolo. (I thought that the GH2, at the time, easily obsoleted the RS1e and GS1000e.)

Also, calling the GS2000e more of a flat/reference-grade alternative is just plain wrong. I have the GS2000e paired with the iFi Micro iDSD BL as mentioned in the review, and the mid-treble (4-8khz) needs to be EQed down. I would especially have liked a more detailed treble review of the GS3000e. He stated that the treble has been dialed down, but he had also called the GS2000e treble acceptable in an earlier review.

If the GS3000e out-of-the-box has treble that doesn't make my ears bleed, then it's an instant buy. The shop where I bought my GS2000e has told me that they currently have no plans to stock the GS3000e, and if I special order it, there is no return/exchange policy. So for me, a very detailed review is a must.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Gippy said:


> That review is... lacking, to say the least. It's an $1800 headphone; the reviewer should've taken the time to write an article that doesn't seem like it was made up in under an hour. Compare it against others in its price range, especially against the previous wooden flagship, the GS2000e. The selling point of this is warmer, but I would've liked a more detailed weight comparison, along with a better sound signature analysis. Compare it against the GH2, which was also made from cocobolo. (I thought that the GH2, at the time, easily obsoleted the RS1e and GS1000e.)
> 
> Also, calling the GS2000e more of a flat/reference-grade alternative is just plain wrong. I have the GS2000e paired with the iFi Micro iDSD BL as mentioned in the review, and the mid-treble (4-8khz) needs to be EQed down. I would especially have liked a more detailed treble review of the GS3000e. He stated that the treble has been dialed down, but he had also called the GS2000e treble acceptable in an earlier review.
> 
> If the GS3000e out-of-the-box has treble that doesn't make my ears bleed, then it's an instant buy. The shop where I bought my GS2000e has told me that they currently have no plans to stock the GS3000e, and if I special order it, there is no return/exchange policy. So for me, a very detailed review is a must.


he probably doesn't have the time

http://majorhifi.com/grado-gw100-review/


> From these specifications, we can gather that the GW100 sports a fairly standard 20-20,000 Hertz frequency range and 32-ohm impedance.  The result should be a fairly standard sound that is efficient with most mobile or low-power setups.  A 99.8 dB SPL is a tad bit high for Grado headphones, and the volume on this wireless model may seem just a tad bit higher when compared to their SR models.



http://majorhifi.com/grado-gs3000e-review/


> On paper, the Grado GS3000e boasts an impressive frequency response.  In contrast to this, the nominal impedance remains a low 32 ohms – perfect for use with a computer, or a phone, or a dedicated hi-fi setup.  Sound pressure measures a decent 99.8 dB and you should have no problem finding adequate volume with this headphone.



somehow he contradicted himself. i' m pretty sure all grado headphones even prestige series lines, stated as 32 ohms and 99.8db spl


----------



## ruhenheiM

the weirdest place to discover new music  i'm not promoting the car, the music just great


----------



## Gippy (Oct 12, 2018)

ruhenheiM said:


> i' m pretty sure all grado headphones even prestige series lines, stated as 32 ohms and 99.8db spl



The e-series models are more efficient than past models. But any review that lauds Grado's specs (32 ohms! 4-51000 hz!) is suspect because those are irrelevant. It doesn't matter that the Prestige line claims 20-20000 hz while the GS3000e claims 4-51000 hz.

Maybe a review for a $100 headphone warrants a quick 1-page analysis, but I'd expect more out of a review for an $1800 headphone. Some people need to save up for a long time to afford it, and if a review for a >$1000 headphone is under 800 words, and only gives a few examples without really comparing it against similar models, then I'm dismissing it.


----------



## Joong (Oct 12, 2018)

ruhenheiM said:


> the weirdest place to discover new music  i'm not promoting the car, the music just great



I like you signature.
The equation sets us free from the expense for phones and the message also sets us free from unending expenditure for futile goal.

sound quality equation : {material * ( looks + exotic names )/2 } * price = performance
~Only a few enlightened ones here on the forum can understand that the chase for perfect sound never ends.~


----------



## cathee

Does anyone here with the HP1000 (HP1 w/ polarity switches) have any experience with repairs/restorations? Or if anyone has any recommendations/references for independent craftsmen I'd love to be connected. 

My HP1s recently started to show a slight channel imbalance (L side is about 85-90%), I wrote Grado Labs and they offered repairs with new drivers and a completely changed sound signature (they did not go into detail here) as well as a possibility of nulling the polarity switches. Needless to say, I would not want that to happen. 

Anyways, thanks in advance guys!


----------



## ruhenheiM (Oct 12, 2018)

cathee said:


> Does anyone here with the HP1000 (HP1 w/ polarity switches) have any experience with repairs/restorations? Or if anyone has any recommendations/references for independent craftsmen I'd love to be connected.
> 
> My HP1s recently started to show a slight channel imbalance (L side is about 85-90%), I wrote Grado Labs and they offered repairs with new drivers and a completely changed sound signature (they did not go into detail here) as well as a possibility of nulling the polarity switches. Needless to say, I would not want that to happen.
> 
> Anyways, thanks in advance guys!



i think you're out of luck, as far as i know only the late joe grado offer restoration for his headphones, maybe you could contact ttvj or headphiles perhaps they could hook you up or try to message him, but i haven't seen him on the forum for a while
https://www.head-fi.org/members/pcf.58171/


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Anyone here got the GW100 yet? Pretty much all of my Grados except for the first 2 have been bought used, but I’m seriously considering getting the Gw100 new


----------



## wormsdriver

Grado GH-4 comparison to Ps500e: http://majorhifi.com/grado-gh4-vs-grado-ps500e-headphones-review/

Grado Gs3ke to Ps1ke comparison: http://majorhifi.com/20944-2/

don't shoot the messenger!


----------



## wormsdriver (Oct 13, 2018)

It's interesting that on both new models the respective ear pads seem a bit bigger!


----------



## fleasbaby

WilliamLeonhart said:


> Anyone here got the GW100 yet? Pretty much all of my Grados except for the first 2 have been bought used, but I’m seriously considering getting the Gw100 new



Toying with getting them...might in the next couple of weeks. I've gotten a few requests regarding making woody cups for them. Need to do some hands-on research . Pretty sure it can be done. At minimum I could likely upgrade the sleeves to wood, and after that, well, why not pop some aftermarket drivers in? 



wormsdriver said:


> It's interesting that on both new models the respective ear pads seem a bit bigger!



Interesting. Could be another Grado production variance (part of the charm ), or maybe they decided to beef them up...wonder if all other models have started getting the bigger pads as well?


----------



## wwmhf

Amazon were selling Grado SR60i for $35.50 yesterday, not anymore!


----------



## wwmhf

I guess using bigger pads is an easy "upgrade" for any phones ...


----------



## trellus

wwmhf said:


> Amazon were selling Grado SR60i for $35.50 yesterday, not anymore!



I got in on the $35.50 SR60i a couple of days ago -- still taking a wait and see on this to see if "it" gets actually delivered (between Nov and Dec according to Amazon when I ordered it) and what "it" actually is, but at that price, I couldn't pass up the Grado lotto.


----------



## PhenixS1970

joseph69 said:


> If anyone is interested, I'm selling my PS2000e with +/-50hrs on them.



It’s really tempting as in EU these are listed for 4000 Eur new.  Just out of interest, as your pair is xlr terminated does it need recabling for SE?  I actually had a home demo of the ps2000e and it truly is a great headphone (wanted to hear how a TOL Grado compares to mines).  4K is just too much for me, lol.


----------



## cathee

PhenixS1970 said:


> It’s really tempting as in EU these are listed for 4000 Eur new.  Just out of interest, as your pair is xlr terminated does it need recabling for SE?  I actually had a home demo of the ps2000e and it truly is a great headphone (wanted to hear how a TOL Grado compares to mines).  4K is just too much for me, lol.



You could just pick up an XLR to 3.5mm or 6.3mm adapter?


----------



## joseph69

PhenixS1970 said:


> It’s really tempting as in EU these are listed for 4000 Eur new.  Just out of interest, as your pair is xlr terminated does it need recabling for SE?  I actually had a home demo of the ps2000e and it truly is a great headphone (wanted to hear how a TOL Grado compares to mines).  4K is just too much for me, lol.


As @cathee mentioned, you can just use an XLR to SE adapter, or you can terminate it to SE.


----------



## PhenixS1970

joseph69 said:


> As @cathee mentioned, you can just use an XLR to SE adapter, or you can terminate it to SE.



Thank you both for your feedback


----------



## Blazer39

it seems sr225 drivers are used in the GW100 model...this is according to the reviewer in the GW100 review.

did gradolabs confirm this?!


----------



## Deano55

The only complaint that I have with Grado headphones has been the dense foam that seems to irritate me after a much shorter time period than other on ear pads.  I wish there was a way to have a softer/smoother surface at the outside while maintaining the shape of the harder denser foam.


----------



## Deano55

alegar said:


> Hello everyone, greetings from Sevilla (Spain), I like the GH-2 I leave some photos.


Beautiful photo.  Super headphones.


----------



## DavidA

Deano55 said:


> The only complaint that I have with Grado headphones has been the dense foam that seems to irritate me after a much shorter time period than other on ear pads.  I wish there was a way to have a softer/smoother surface at the outside while maintaining the shape of the harder denser foam.


You might want to try after market ear pads from ebay, amazon, etc since most are made of only one type of foam which tends to be a bit softer, or try the larger G-pads (Grado or generic) but just be aware that they will alter the sound a bit unless the stock ear pads were G-pads to start with.  I've also been trying out some ear pads from Beautiful Audio (Merino) and I find them quite comfortable (way better than L-pads) but they do change the sound quite a bit, good or bad will depend on the individual.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Oct 16, 2018)

DavidA said:


> You might want to try after market ear pads from ebay, amazon, etc since most are made of only one type of foam which tends to be a bit softer, or try the larger G-pads (Grado or generic) but just be aware that they will alter the sound a bit unless the stock ear pads were G-pads to start with.  I've also been trying out some ear pads from Beautiful Audio (Merino) and I find them quite comfortable (way better than L-pads) but they do change the sound quite a bit, good or bad will depend on the individual.


would you share your thought about the merino pad? how the sound change also the comfort level of that pad?


----------



## George Taylor

Deano55 said:


> The only complaint that I have with Grado headphones has been the dense foam that seems to irritate me after a much shorter time period than other on ear pads.  I wish there was a way to have a softer/smoother surface at the outside while maintaining the shape of the harder denser foam.


I had the same opinion about the pads as you do. I went with something along the same line as the Earzonk S cushion pads. And I found they didn't really change the sound on my pair at all, unlike the larger type that cover the entire ear. Best part is you can find them cheap on Amazon. The one's I'm looking at right now are $5. Not sure if it's ok to link, so I'm just giving you the info and you can look for them.


----------



## DavidA

ruhenheiM said:


> would you share your thought about the merino pad? how the sound change also the comfort level of that pad?


Here is a thread created by the person responsible for letting me demo the pads along with some of my first impressions with more to follow:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bea...ado-and-grado-mods-impressions-thread.891175/


----------



## ruhenheiM

DavidA said:


> Here is a thread created by the person responsible for letting me demo the pads along with some of my first impressions with more to follow:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bea...ado-and-grado-mods-impressions-thread.891175/


thanks! sound like they might suit well with older grado models. is it really an over ear earpads?


----------



## DavidA

ruhenheiM said:


> thanks! sound like they might suit well with older grado models. is it really an over ear earpads?


They are the same diameter as L-pads (85mm) but a bit deeper (35mm versus 25mm) and the merino wool is softer and feels better against my ears so if your ears are small enough to fit within the merino ear pads then they might be really comfortable for you.  Note that I only have the wool (merino version) and not the other leather version.  They also came with 2 different density foam inserts which I've yet to try.


----------



## ruhenheiM

DavidA said:


> They are the same diameter as L-pads (85mm) but a bit deeper (35mm versus 25mm) and the merino wool is softer and feels better against my ears so if your ears are small enough to fit within the merino ear pads then they might be really comfortable for you.  Note that I only have the wool (merino version) and not the other leather version.  They also came with 2 different density foam inserts which I've yet to try.



i see, thanks for the measurement!


----------



## Deano55

George Taylor said:


> I had the same opinion about the pads as you do. I went with something along the same line as the Earzonk S cushion pads. And I found they didn't really change the sound on my pair at all, unlike the larger type that cover the entire ear. Best part is you can find them cheap on Amazon. The one's I'm looking at right now are $5. Not sure if it's ok to link, so I'm just giving you the info and you can look for them.


Yep, that is the same option that i finale settled on myself.  I just don't get how Grado hasn't attempted a fix of their own, they have to be aware of the complaint level.


----------



## George Taylor

Deano55 said:


> Yep, that is the same option that i finale settled on myself.  I just don't get how Grado hasn't attempted a fix of their own, they have to be aware of the complaint level.


I don't know. I see that the negative reviews those pads have is that their not as clear as the original pads. I didn't notice that with mine at all. That said, I'm not sure who made the ones I'm using. I bought them about a year ago and can't remember. Does Vmoda make pads? Because the one thing I do remember is getting them as a paired up special with a Vmoda cable.


----------



## DavidA

George Taylor said:


> I don't know. I see that the negative reviews those pads have is that their not as clear as the original pads. I didn't notice that with mine at all. That said, I'm not sure who made the ones I'm using. I bought them about a year ago and can't remember. Does Vmoda make pads? Because the one thing I do remember is getting them as a paired up special with a Vmoda cable.


VModa makes pads but its for their brand only and are quite different from any Grado ear pad.   

If you post a picture of your ear pads its pretty easy to tell what they are: S-pads (flats), L-pads (bowls) or G-pads (donuts).  Also, for the L and G pads if they are original Grado pads they will be constructed with different types of foam and its easy to see the different layers where almost all after market pads are made of only one type of foam.

found this on the web:


----------



## George Taylor

DavidA said:


> VModa makes pads but its for their brand only and are quite different from any Grado ear pad.
> 
> If you post a picture of your ear pads its pretty easy to tell what they are: S-pads (flats), L-pads (bowls) or G-pads (donuts).  Also, for the L and G pads if they are original Grado pads they will be constructed with different types of foam and its easy to see the different layers where almost all after market pads are made of only one type of foam.
> 
> found this on the web:


Definitely S pads. My main complaint with the original pads was I found them to be stiff, and after wearing them for maybe half an hour my ears would hurt. Which I found ridiculous considering how light the Grados are. I first tried the G pads, but they changed the sound too much for my liking. I guess they put too much distance from my ears? But I'm very happy with the S pads. Soft and not abrasive like I felt the old pads were.


----------



## HeavenNotes (Oct 16, 2018)

Hello Grado HF friends.  I bought a Grado IGe and I paired them with my Sony PHA 1A and my Iphone 6S and it sounds really nice.  It sounds very close to my Grado RS2i.  I really recomend them to use during travels.


----------



## First Gen Hun (Oct 16, 2018)

I am a fan of the soundstage and am also happy to be wireless with crisp sound.https://imgur.com/t0RGLDm


----------



## Krutsch

Has anyone listened with the new GS3000e? Are the new set of 'phones basically a GS2000 with cocobolo wood?

The Grado web site shows matching specs for both models and it's a lot for just a change in wood (+400.00 $US).


----------



## audiobomber

I have the original SR60, purchased about a year after Grado started manufacturing headphones. I recently got back into headphone listening in a big way, after decades of low interest. My old Grados still sound very good to me. The ear pads needed replacement (no surprise there). I decided to try third-party. The first pair I bought were dirt cheap but uncomfortable, kind of stiff. I tried a friend's RS2e pads, but the dense foam was even more uncomfortable. I liked the hole in the center however, so I looked around and found these from WinnerEco:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06Y2XP91L/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

They are awesome for the price! Very comfortable compared to anything else I tried, and they sound better too. They are also quite resistant to picking up dust, hair, etc. I highly recommend them to anyone with Grado Prestige. If anyone gives these a try, I'd be interested to hear your opinions.

I thought I'd also give their G-cushions a try. They do not recommend these for Prestige series, but I thought it was worth investigating. They don't suit the SR60 at all, the sound deteriorated quite noticeably.

Disclaimer: I have no relationship with WinnerEco, just a happy customer.


----------



## wormsdriver

It's been awhile since I've seen any good ol' Rock n' Roll posted on here so here it goes:

This song brings back good memories of when me, my brother and some friends first discovered this song. We play the schiit outta it for like two weeks straight every time we were in the car!


----------



## ruhenheiM

wormsdriver said:


> It's been awhile since I've seen any good ol' Rock n' Roll posted on here so here it goes:
> 
> This song brings back good memories of when me, my brother and some friends first discovered this song. We play the schiit outta it for like two weeks straight every time we were in the car!



for the past week, i've been listening to this song, this might be the greatest first track on debut album


----------



## wormsdriver

I love Led Zep's first two albums. As far as first tracks go..... woops! nevermind , I just realized you said DEBUT album

I was gonna say 2112 by Rush but certainly that is not their debut album. Well played Sir, good call!


----------



## DavidA

audiobomber said:


> I have the original SR60, purchased about a year after Grado started manufacturing headphones. I recently got back into headphone listening in a big way, after decades of low interest. My old Grados still sound very good to me. The ear pads needed replacement (no surprise there). I decided to try third-party. The first pair I bought were dirt cheap but uncomfortable, kind of stiff. I tried a friend's RS2e pads, but the dense foam was even more uncomfortable. I liked the hole in the center however, so I looked around and found these from WinnerEco:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06Y2XP91L/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> They are awesome for the price! Very comfortable compared to anything else I tried, and they sound better too. They are also quite resistant to picking up dust, hair, etc. I highly recommend them to anyone with Grado Prestige. If anyone gives these a try, I'd be interested to hear your opinions.
> ...


Its really funny how different ear pads affect us differently, I've tried those and for me it made the mids too forward and killed a bit of bass but I do agree they are more comfortable than Grado L-pads.


----------



## wormsdriver

Speaking of Grado L-cush... is there anything more uncomfortable!? (I'm talking about earpads here folks) seriously


----------



## ruhenheiM

wormsdriver said:


> Speaking of Grado L-cush... is there anything more uncomfortable!? (I'm talking about earpads here folks) seriously


the older flat earpad that being used of pretty much most of older orthos, the level of uncomfortable probably surpassed the L-cush


----------



## wormsdriver

ruhenheiM said:


> the older flat earpad that being used of pretty much most of older orthos, *the level of uncomfortable probably surpassed the L-cush*



Wow, no easy feat by any means my friend!


----------



## ruhenheiM

wormsdriver said:


> Wow, no easy feat by any means my friend!


yeah,basically on-ear, no padding. it just....


----------



## wormsdriver

^ did the manufacturer hate their customers? Lol


----------



## ruhenheiM

https://www.stereophile.com/content/conspicuous-consumption


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> We play the schiit outta it


When I discovered this song I also played the s^%t out of it for weeks...excellent song!

@ruhenheiM 
Good Times Bad Times is the only track that is not on Zepplins box set...another excellent song!


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> @ruhenheiM
> Good Times Bad Times is the only track that is not on Zepplins box set...another excellent song!



that's strange, i also read they rarely play that song in their concerts, it's really great song


----------



## joseph69

I also read the same thing. They leave you craving to hear it.
At the time it was probably not on the box set so you had to go out and buy their self titled album (Cd) for another $15-20.00...more profit for everyone!


----------



## ruhenheiM (Oct 17, 2018)

joseph69 said:


> I also read the same thing. They leave you craving to hear it.
> At the time it was probably not on the box set so you had to go out and buy their self titled album (Cd) for another $15-20.00...more profit for everyone!


lol

i also try listening to this band because of the drummer but i was surprised when i found out the guitarist is eric clapton, he started his career with this band


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> lol
> 
> i also try listening to this band because of the drummer but i was surprised when i found out the guitarist is eric clapton, he started his career with this band


Cream is a very popular band, but Clapton started with the Yardbirds then Bluesbreakers.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> Cream is a very popular band, but Clapton started with the Yardbirds then Bluesbreakers.


ahh i see, yeah i totally missing out all those bands haha


----------



## audiobomber (Oct 17, 2018)

DavidA said:


> Its really funny how different ear pads affect us differently


LOL! Ain't that the truth. That goes for headphones too, some people hate Grado HP's.

What pads do you like better? (I'm not interested in exotics). The low cost of the WinnerEco is conducive to mods. Maybe you'd prefer a spacer to move the drivers further from your ears?


----------



## dannyvstheworld

ruhenheiM said:


> this might be the greatest first track on debut album


No, it's baby one more time.


----------



## tiobilli

Hi,
About the grado pads, G or L Cush, for example if you buy them second hand, how can they be cleaned?


----------



## ruhenheiM

tiobilli said:


> Hi,
> About the grado pads, G or L Cush, for example if you buy them second hand, how can they be cleaned?



you could soak them in soapy water, do little bit shaking and then just let them dry. but the question is how old that second hand pads? month to 3/5 months still okay but after few years that foam going to fell apart when you soak them


----------



## audiobomber

ruhenheiM said:


> you could soak them in soapy water, do little bit shaking and then just let them dry. but the question is how old that second hand pads? month to 3/5 months still okay but after few years that foam going to fell apart when you soak them


I washed my decades-old Grado SR60 pads a few months ago in dish soap and water, rung them out gently by hand and let them air dry.  No harm, they look just like they did before the wash.


----------



## ruhenheiM

audiobomber said:


> I washed my decades-old Grado SR60 pads a few months ago in dish soap and water, rung them out gently by hand and let them air dry.  No harm, they look just like they did before the wash.


which pad? the flat pad or s-cush? my guess is s-cush wouldn't be problem because of the texture pretty much all the same through out the whole pad also it's soft, so maybe that's the reason the pad still intact. but with flat pad and L-cush, from my experience those two fell apart when i washed them after 4-5 years using it


----------



## audiobomber

[QUYOTE="ruhenheiM, post: 14544963, member: 167811"]which pad? the flat pad or s-cush? my guess is s-cush wouldn't be problem because of the texture pretty much all the same through out the whole pad also it's soft, so maybe that's the reason the pad still intact. but with flat pad and L-cush, from my experience those two fell apart when i washed them after 4-5 years using it[/QUOTE]


ruhenheiM said:


> which pad? the flat pad or s-cush? my guess is s-cush


Yes, S-cush. Regardless, washing is worthwhile for used headphones. Even if they don't survive, replacements are readily available.


----------



## DavidA

audiobomber said:


> LOL! Ain't that the truth. That goes for headphones too, some people hate Grado HP's.
> 
> What pads do you like better? (I'm not interested in exotics). The low cost of the WinnerEco is conducive to mods. Maybe you'd prefer a spacer to move the drivers further from your ears?


With my RS2e and SR225e (both slightly modded) it generic G-pads for me, my old SR60 (modded) it Grado L-pads, not very comfortable but damn it makes them come alive.  I've been spending some time with some ear pads from Beautiful Audio (Merino pads) and while it more comfortable than stock Grado L-pads it does change the sound a bit and with my modded SR225e and RS2e it makes the sound way too warm but I can see them being great for un-modded SR series (original and "I" series) since it will take of the sharp treble edge, bring up some bass and its way more comfortable to me but they are a bit higher priced so its something to consider.  If you want to hear more about these pads there is a thread started by @Geezer Rock 001 who was nice enough to let me demo them and you can find a few more impressions here.


----------



## brianvu93

I have the Beautiful Audio pads (fenestrated leather with hard foam) on my GH2s and I absolutely love it.


----------



## Deano55

What would happen if you placed a thin soft cotton fabric over the original Grado L pads? Big audio change or maybe not too intrusive on sonic properties?


----------



## wormsdriver

Deano55 said:


> What would happen if you placed a thin soft cotton fabric over the original Grado L pads? Big audio change or maybe not too intrusive on sonic properties?


I know I've tried it before but I honestly don't remember the outcome. I think what I used might of been scratchy feeling that I dismissed it.
You could try a piece of Merino wool like the BA pads, it's very comfortable and breathable.


----------



## kelsong

Deano55 said:


> What would happen if you placed a thin soft cotton fabric over the original Grado L pads? Big audio change or maybe not too intrusive on sonic properties?



Been experimenting with some pad modifications. Thin cotton didn't do much (to me) audio wise, BUT, unless you use high thread count it's kind of scratchy. Additionally, Cotton stretches a lot so the cover got wrinkly with use. When I made the cover a lot tighter to compress the foam, so it would remain taut after stretching, there were more significant changes in audio. I believe the changes are mostly due to the changes in the way the headphones fit around my ears and relative driver placement, not the cover/pads acoustic properties.

Personally, I have preferred the result from a good quality light wool fabric. If you pre-stretch it, it doesn't wrinkle and I think the impact to the sound of my 325s is a net positive. It seems more smooth and the treble is less harsh overall. There is some measure of BS there as I don't have any way to blind test myself, so it might just be I think they sound better because they are more comfortable. Wool is nice and comfy as long as you don't naturally run warm.


----------



## smileyboy

I have a pair of the GW100. They sound fantastic to me. Anyone know if the ear cushions are replaceable?  I’m looking to get some different colors.


----------



## trellus

smileyboy said:


> I have a pair of the GW100. They sound fantastic to me. Anyone know if the ear cushions are replaceable?  I’m looking to get some different colors.



Pretty sure they use the same foam pads as the SR60e, SR80e and SR125e, and in general pads across the Grado Prestige line (including the L cushions that come with the 225e and 325e stock) are interchangeable, I'd be surprised if the GW100 doesn't use the same compatible ear pad design.


----------



## PhenixS1970

Enjoying some GH2 time with beautifulaudio headband and hybrid pads


----------



## joseph69

Who makes the hybrid pads and what are they made from.
Also, how did they change the sound compared to the stock L cushions?


----------



## PhenixS1970 (Oct 20, 2018)

joseph69 said:


> Who makes the hybrid pads and what are they made from.
> Also, how did they change the sound compared to the stock L cushions?



These are made by https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/ and are leather on the outside and merino wool on the inside.  They come with 2 different foam inserts and I prefer the reticulated foam which is very close to the original sound.  I actually prefer these pads to the original L due to added comfort but also because these are ‘over ears’  so there is no sound leakage.  May sound a little bit warmer then stock L but Grado spark is still there.


----------



## DavidA

joseph69 said:


> Who makes the hybrid pads and what are they made from.
> Also, how did they change the sound compared to the stock L cushions?


A little more info on the Beautiful Audio ear pads can be found here, a big thanks to @Geezer Rock 001 for letting me audition them.


----------



## joseph69

DavidA said:


> A little more info on the Beautiful Audio ear pads can be found here, a big thanks to @Geezer Rock 001 for letting me audition them.


Thanks.
I was mostly curious about their sound because I had tried the Ear-Zonk vinyl pads on my 325is and took them off in less than 30sec...they totally destroyed the Grado sound. This doesn't mean the same goes for the pads we're talking about, though, so that's why I ask. How did you like them?


----------



## Krutsch

Krutsch said:


> Has anyone listened with the new GS3000e? Are the new set of 'phones basically a GS2000 with cocobolo wood?
> 
> The Grado web site shows matching specs for both models and it's a lot for just a change in wood (+400.00 $US).



Sorry... I am just bumping this. I there anyone on here that has auditioned the GS3000e? I am very curious and the reviews I've read are pretty vacuous.


----------



## wormsdriver (Oct 22, 2018)

Grado Gh-3 review here

Grado Gh4 review here


----------



## DavidA

joseph69 said:


> Thanks.
> I was mostly curious about their sound because I had tried the Ear-Zonk vinyl pads on my 325is and took them off in less than 30sec...they totally destroyed the Grado sound. This doesn't mean the same goes for the pads we're talking about, though, so that's why I ask. How did you like them?


As one who didn't care much for the SR series (non-e versions) sound and comfort the Merino pads on these older original and "i" series changes the sound enough that I think many might actually like the sound and the comfort is quite a bit better than any S or L pad that I've tried to date.  The pads came with two different foam inserts and while they both change the sound the open cell foam insert has much less influence in the sound and would be my preferred choice while those that want a warmer fuller sound will probably like the dense foam insert.  With that said I still prefer G-pads but since my SR225e, SR60 and RS2e are modded the Merino pads don't quite work well with them making them all a bit to warm and killing some of the Grado "magic" that I like.  I'm trying to get a friend to bring over her PS500 to see if the Merino pads are what they need since my listen with them left me unimpressed since the sound was thin and lacked any bass with highs that were a touch harsh/hot with some tracks.


----------



## joseph69

@DavidA Thanks for the informative reply.
I'm mostly just curious about the sound, I'm one of those who don't have a comfort issue with the stock Grado cushions at all.


----------



## stvn758

DavidA said:


> If they cut out on you then a re-cable would be nice but I'd go a different way and make the cables detachable at the cups using SMC, 2.5mm or 3.5mm jacks.  It will make it easier to change cables so you can easily change your cable in the future.  I'd used SMC since the jacks are small and the connection is quite secure, like this on my RS2e:



I just got mine back from Custom Cans, nice cable, they also put the jacks on the old Grado cable as well so that works now. So when I use the balanced cable it's truly balanced, yes?

I am still trying to get my head around the fact that most balanced cables and amps have just one four pin XLR, it gets very confusing.


----------



## PhenixS1970

Benelux dealer made me an offer I couldn’t refuse and traded in my GH2 for.....the GS3000e .  Will most likely receive it end of next week and will let you know what I think.  Blind purchase but none of my Grado cans disappointed me (and I still have the ps500 and GH1 for portable use).


----------



## DavidA

stvn758 said:


> I just got mine back from Custom Cans, nice cable, they also put the jacks on the old Grado cable as well so that works now. So when I use the balanced cable it's truly balanced, yes?
> 
> I am still trying to get my head around the fact that most balanced cables and amps have just one four pin XLR, it gets very confusing.


got any pictures of the new cable?
As for balanced jacks / cables there are different types: TRRS: 2.5mm, 3.5mm and 4.4mm (usually found in DAPs), XLR single 4 pin, XLR dual 3 pin, TR/TRS 6.3mm (full size amps)


----------



## Shane D

PhenixS1970 said:


> Benelux dealer made me an offer I couldn’t refuse and traded in my GH2 for.....the GS3000e .  Will most likely receive it end of next week and will let you know what I think.  Blind purchase but none of my Grado cans disappointed me (and I still have the ps500 and GH1 for portable use).



I'll be curious to hear your reaction. I don't think I will ever sell my GH2's, which is why I am thinking about having them modded. To me, they are lifers. But I suppose who knows for sure.

Shane D


----------



## tiobilli

Lucky @PhenixS1970 GS3000e are gorgeous, very light, and sounds excellent. I tried in a demo few weeks ago and I liked a lot, more bass than Gs2000e.


----------



## gregorya (Oct 23, 2018)

PhenixS1970 said:


> Benelux dealer made me an offer I couldn’t refuse and traded in my GH2 for.....the GS3000e .  Will most likely receive it end of next week and will let you know what I think.  Blind purchase but none of my Grado cans disappointed me (and I still have the ps500 and GH1 for portable use).



That sounds like a really good offer... mind you, I haven't heard the GS3000e but they certainly are intriguing. Have you heard any of the Statement Series models before?

Looking forward to reading your impressions... congrats!


----------



## Shane D

DavidA said:


> got any pictures of the new cable?
> As for balanced jacks / cables there are different types: TRRS: 2.5mm, 3.5mm and 4.4mm (usually found in DAPs), XLR single 4 pin, XLR dual 3 pin, TR/TRS 6.3mm (full size amps)



I would LOVE to have 3.5mm inputs and a 4.4mm connector so that I could use my balanced cable with my Sony DAP. I think that would be audio bliss. Made a very large difference with my Sony Z7's.

Shane D


----------



## DavidA

Shane D said:


> I would LOVE to have 3.5mm inputs and a 4.4mm connector so that I could use my balanced cable with my Sony DAP. I think that would be audio bliss. Made a very large difference with my Sony Z7's.
> 
> Shane D


Did you mod your Grado to have removable cables? and if you did what are the connectors at the cup end?
Here is a suggestion if you have a few different headphones and a few different DAPs/amps with various balanced or SE output.
1.  Wire all your headphones to a balanced connector (4pin XLR)
2.  Make a adapters:
a. 4pin XLR to 6.3mm/3.5mm SE
b. 4pin XLR to 2.5mm, 3.5mm or 4.4mm balanced (based on what you need here)
This way you can use any headphone on any amp type of output.


----------



## Shane D

DavidA said:


> Did you mod your Grado to have removable cables? and if you did what are the connectors at the cup end?
> Here is a suggestion if you have a few different headphones and a few different DAPs/amps with various balanced or SE output.
> 1.  Wire all your headphones to a balanced connector (4pin XLR)
> 2.  Make a adapters:
> ...



I have not had my Grado's modified yet. My DAP does have a balanced output via a 4.4mm connector.

Is 3.5mm connectors on the cups tricky or not recommended? My Sony and my Meze will work work with that configuration, although the Meze needs slimmer 3.5mm connectors for the headphones.

Shane D


----------



## ruhenheiM

Shane D said:


> I have not had my Grado's modified yet. My DAP does have a balanced output via a 4.4mm connector.
> 
> Is 3.5mm connectors on the cups tricky or not recommended? My Sony and my Meze will work work with that configuration, although the Meze needs slimmer 3.5mm connectors for the headphones.
> 
> Shane D



i don't think it's tricky,few people already mod their grado like that but i'm not sure how reliable for the connector though, how long the trs connector female plug going to lose the grip

moon audio use this connector, looks great but that connector really pricey


----------



## Shane D (Oct 24, 2018)

ruhenheiM said:


> i don't think it's tricky,few people already mod their grado like that but i'm not sure how reliable for the connector though, how long the trs connector female plug going to lose the grip
> 
> moon audio use this connector, looks great but that connector really pricey



It looks good. I would probably go with whatever is stronger. I would only use the Grado's at home with my DAP.


----------



## PhenixS1970

gregorya said:


> That sounds like a really good offer... mind you, I haven't heard the GS3000e but they certainly are intriguing. Have you heard any of the Statement Series models before?
> 
> Looking forward to reading your impressions... congrats!



Haven’t heard any GS series (did listen to the ps2000e at home....amazing but way too expensive here).  If it takes the qualities of the GH2 to the next level I’ll be very happy


----------



## DavidA

Shane D said:


> I have not had my Grado's modified yet. My DAP does have a balanced output via a 4.4mm connector.
> 
> Is 3.5mm connectors on the cups tricky or not recommended? My Sony and my Meze will work work with that configuration, although the Meze needs slimmer 3.5mm connectors for the headphones.
> 
> Shane D


I don't care for 2.5mm / 3.5mm jacks since I've found that they don't last long with everyday use (had to change out a few for friends) but many seem to like them since its easy to plug-in and remove.  I've settled with SMC jacks since my HE400, HE400i and HE560 all have them, they are quite small, fit perfect in the cable hole of most Grado and to me provide a secure connection.  The jack that @ruhenheiM showed is the HD800 jack and yes its pricy ($60-80/pair for the cable end and the one in cups is $80 IIRC), SMC jacks can be found for $20 pack of 10 for cables side and $15/pair for cup side.  Another jack to consider is mini-XLR (used on Audeze and a few other headphones) so there are many choices.


----------



## Shane D (Oct 24, 2018)

DavidA said:


> I don't care for 2.5mm / 3.5mm jacks since I've found that they don't last long with everyday use (had to change out a few for friends) but many seem to like them since its easy to plug-in and remove.  I've settled with SMC jacks since my HE400, HE400i and HE560 all have them, they are quite small, fit perfect in the cable hole of most Grado and to me provide a secure connection.  The jack that @ruhenheiM showed is the HD800 jack and yes its pricy ($60-80/pair for the cable end and the one in cups is $80 IIRC), SMC jacks can be found for $20 pack of 10 for cables side and $15/pair for cup side.  Another jack to consider is mini-XLR (used on Audeze and a few other headphones) so there are many choices.



Any idea on anyone who would mod 'phones in Canada?

Shane D


----------



## pure5152

Kinda random, but I have a used gs1000i up for sale on head-fi, if anyone's interested!  Tried to take some nice photos for y'all


----------



## DavidA

Shane D said:


> Any idea on anyone who would mod 'phones in Canada?
> 
> Shane D


Sorry but I'm half a world away in Hawaii, hope one of the other posters living up near you can chime in and help


----------



## stvn758 (Oct 25, 2018)

DavidA said:


> got any pictures of the new cable?
> As for balanced jacks / cables there are different types: TRRS: 2.5mm, 3.5mm and 4.4mm (usually found in DAPs), XLR single 4 pin, XLR dual 3 pin, TR/TRS 6.3mm (full size amps)




I ordered too short a cable of course, two metres seemed plenty but once it's snaked around the back of my MDAC, another metre is only like £10. Even when I find a decently priced balanced amp I'll have to have this changed to a single four pin XLR, hopefully that's possible. 

At least I can switch cables now, so I'm glad I did it, nothing worse than catching the cable and ending up with sound in one ear.


----------



## KimChee

I’ve been away from the board for several years now and interestingly Grado seems to hVe lost popularity...also happy to report I picked up a woodied 325 with headband mod, and the aluminum locks and gimbals


----------



## SilverEars

Are Grados generally peaky bright?  Are there more even sounding Grados?  

Also, what makes Grados such a draw from some of you fans?  Particular music genre, or what other reasons?  What sound signature do you generally prefer, and what about the Grado sound is interesting?


----------



## KimChee

Personally I think it's amazing that this company still does everything by hand in their own little family operated shop...I like them for metal and rock, they do guitars well, they just sound good.  

Compared to my higher end gear, they don’t have the clarity, separation, sound stage, and technical ability, etc but they are just fun to listen to...

The Alessandro MS1 is a bit more even sounding...



SilverEars said:


> Are Grados generally peaky bright?  Are there more even sounding Grados?
> 
> Also, what makes Grados such a draw from some of you fans?  Particular music genre, or what other reasons?  What sound signature do you generally prefer, and what about the Grado sound is interesting?


----------



## tiobilli

Are the GS1000 in the same league than the other brands flagships?


----------



## DavidA

SilverEars said:


> Are Grados generally peaky bright?  Are there more even sounding Grados?
> 
> Also, what makes Grados such a draw from some of you fans?  Particular music genre, or what other reasons?  What sound signature do you generally prefer, and what about the Grado sound is interesting?


I think the original and "i" SR series could be called peaky and a bit on the bright side but I'm not sure about the older higher end GS and PS models since I haven't heard them.  The current generation "e" series are more even sounding but to some might still be consider a bit bright.

I've always like the Grado sound since its a unique sound in comparison to my other headphones and I like them for rock, jazz, blues and some pop.  I also have some alternative driver builds that are similar to the RS and GS series which to me are better due to a more natural all around presentation to me.  I really don't have a "preferred" signature since I like how each headphone will present a track in its own unique way


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Oct 29, 2018)

Why do I think Grados are Great?


More than any other headphone, EACH one (and I either have or have owned over two dozen models) gives you more of the “you are there,” veil-free transparency to the players of the music...you are right in front of them, not hearing them through a wall or around a corner:
More than any other headphone except perhaps the HiFiMAN HE1000 and the Ultrasone Edition 10, Grados, especially the premium ones (PS1000, PS2000e, GS1000i, GS2000e, and RS1 or RS1e) have given me breathless, visceral excitement when listening to certain songs (e.g., Enrique Iglais “I Will Survive,” Michael Tilson Thomas directing Gershwin’s “Strike Up The Band,” and many others) played through the right chain (e.g., Joseph Grado HPA-1 amp, Schiit Gumby / Mjolnir 2, Lotoo PAW Gold);
Their company personality of no print ads, little participation in shows, three generation family, hand assembly by persons whose names I know, in the US, in a company born the same year I was, fabulous retro design beautifully photographed by Jon Grado, etc., etc
Unlike other headphone brands, I can (and frequently have) started listening at the bottom end of their line, SR60, and hearing that lowest end headphone, marveled at its exciting sound quality, convinced that nothing could sound better.  But when I listen to the next higher headphone model, it is unbelievably even better.  And so on, and so on, on up the line.


----------



## gregorya (Oct 29, 2018)

ruthieandjohn said:


> Why do I think Grados are Great?
> 
> 
> More than any other headphone, EACH one (and I either have or have owned over two dozen models) gives you more of the “you are there,” veil-free transparency to the players of the music...you are right in front of them, not hearing them through a wall or around a corner:
> ...



I agree completely and I wish I could like your post at least twice...


----------



## dannyvstheworld

I don't have any experience with high end Grados so I'll just talk about my experience with sub $1000 Grados. When people say Grados are bright I guess they're talking about the high mid/ lower treble peak (2kHz - 4kHz I guess), instead of the 8kHz peak which usually shows up in Beyer headphones. With the mid bass bump these combined create a vivid and engaging sound character, that's why they're really good for vocals and rock n roll music. I guess these are also the reasons that they sound more detailed than most headphones with the same level of technicality, which makes them a strong buy especially at the sub $500 price range.

But as you move to higher end gears, these characteristics may no longer be considered as pros. When you pass $500 people are starting to expect more linear extensions at both ends, a flatter frequency curve, and bigger soundstage, which I feel are lacking in Grado mid fi headphones. Another reason could be the popularity of Hip Hop/ Dubstep and people feel they need more sub bass, and the bass rolls off a bit earlier for most sub $1000 Grado models.

Like I said I have no experience with high end Grados so I have no idea whether they fix the problems above. But what prevents me from buying a $1000+ Grado is their refusal to disclose the source of the drivers. Don't get me wrong, I don't have any problem with outsourcing drivers, but I really want to know where it's produced (or if they indeed make the drivers in house, simply let us know) if I'm spending $1000+ on a pair of headphones. At a time when every manufacturer is promoting how much technology is applied to their latest drivers, it's pretty hard to spend a ridiculous amount of money in something completely unknown.


----------



## wormsdriver (Oct 29, 2018)

dannyvstheworld said:


> I don't have any experience with high end Grados so I'll just talk about my experience with sub $1000 Grados. When people say Grados are bright I guess they're talking about the high mid/ lower treble peak (2kHz - 4kHz I guess), instead of the 8kHz peak which usually shows up in Beyer headphones. With the mid bass bump these combined create a vivid and engaging sound character, that's why they're really good for vocals and rock n roll music. I guess these are also the reasons that they sound more detailed than most headphones with the same level of technicality, which makes them a strong buy especially at the sub $500 price range.
> 
> But as you move to higher end gears, these characteristics may no longer be considered as pros. When you pass $500 people are starting to expect more linear extensions at both ends, a flatter frequency curve, and bigger soundstage, which I feel are lacking in Grado mid fi headphones. Another reason could be the popularity of Hip Hop/ Dubstep and people feel they need more sub bass, and the bass rolls off a bit earlier for most sub $1000 Grado models.
> 
> Like I said I have no experience with high end Grados so I have no idea whether they fix the problems above. But what prevents me from buying a $1000+ Grado is their refusal to disclose the source of the drivers. Don't get me wrong, I don't have any problem with outsourcing drivers, but I really want to know where it's produced (or if they indeed make the drivers in house, simply let us know) if I'm spending $1000+ on a pair of headphones. At a time when every manufacturer is promoting how much technology is applied to their latest drivers, it's pretty hard to spend a ridiculous amount of money in something completely unknown.



https://www.engadget.com/2017/06/02/grado-labs-hand-built-headphones/
paragraph 13: ""_We do most of the work here," John explains. In the beginning, the company made about 25 pairs of wooden at a time there. Several models are made out of wood or feature it in some way, so it would require a massive investment to keep everything right there in Brooklyn now that Grado has increased production. John turned to a friend to do the woodwork and manufacture some metal parts at a facility in upstate New York. He enlisted another friend on Long Island to produce the headphone speakers."_


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

As much as I am a fan of the Prestige and the Reference series I’ve steered away from the other models. The only pricier headphones I’d consider are HD800, but then I don’t use them for everything


----------



## wormsdriver

GW100 review from Steve Guttenberg..


----------



## dannyvstheworld

wormsdriver said:


> https://www.engadget.com/2017/06/02/grado-labs-hand-built-headphones/
> paragraph 13: ""_We do most of the work here," John explains. In the beginning, the company made about 25 pairs of wooden at a time there. Several models are made out of wood or feature it in some way, so it would require a massive investment to keep everything right there in Brooklyn now that Grado has increased production. John turned to a friend to do the woodwork and manufacture some metal parts at a facility in upstate New York. He enlisted another friend on Long Island to produce the headphone speakers."_


Thanks man. I did google Grado drivers but never found much info. Though I'm still a little skeptical about how one person or any small workshop could produce so many drivers of different types. Hopefully someday they could tell us more about it, like how Audioquest explains the technology behind their Nighthawk headphones and the biocellulose drivers.


----------



## joseph69

dannyvstheworld said:


> At a time when every manufacturer is promoting how much technology is applied to their latest drivers, it's pretty hard to spend a ridiculous amount of money in something completely unknown.


Why would Grado not releasing "their driver "technology" deter you from buying a higher end model? Isn't it the sound that matters most? Grado keeps their "technology" and design simple without adding the lure in their advertisements. I've spent time with many "technically better" headphones and the "technology" really doesn't mean much if you're pleased or not with what you're hearing. Sorry, I don't mean to come off wrong to you in any way, but too me, this is just a ridiculous statement, and you're denying yourself a chance for a great listening experience (or not) due to this.


----------



## dannyvstheworld

joseph69 said:


> Why would Grado not releasing "their driver "technology" deter you from buying a higher end model? Isn't it the sound that matters most? Grado keeps their "technology" and design simple without adding the lure in their advertisements. I've spent time with many "technically better" headphones and the "technology" really doesn't mean much if you're pleased or not with what you're hearing. Sorry, I don't mean to come off wrong to you in any way, but too me, this is just a ridiculous statement, and you're denying yourself a chance for a great listening experience (or not) due to this.


No offense taken. I think you have a point, that if you like it and think it's worth the money, you should buy it and enjoy it regardless of anything else. But when I make a purchase, I want to make sure that I'm not being overcharged, so I like to investigate a bit about the building materials, the production process, the R&D behind it, things like that, then decide if it's worth the money or not. That's why I always prefer the manufacturers disclose more information about their products.


----------



## elira

Finally received the replacement of my PS2000e (first one arrived broken). My first impression is that these things are heavy! Sound wise I'll need more time to evaluate them.


----------



## gregorya

elira said:


> Finally received the replacement of my PS2000e (first one arrived broken). My first impression is that these things are heavy! Sound wise I'll need more time to evaluate them.



Glad to hear you received your replacement... I bet they will sound awesome as they get a few hours on them... congrats!


----------



## Gippy

I'm vacationing in New York City in 2 weeks. Is there a shop there that has the entire Grado line for audition, including the new releases? Surely there must be because it's Grado's home turf. Or do I have to request an appointment at the actual Grado factory? I'd really want to try out the GS3000e and the GH4!


----------



## joseph69

Gippy said:


> I'm vacationing in New York City in 2 weeks. Is there a shop there that has the entire Grado line for audition, including the new releases? Surely there must be because it's Grado's home turf. Or do I have to request an appointment at the actual Grado factory? I'd really want to try out the GS3000e and the GH4!


I doubt very highly that any authorized dealer will have the entire Grado lineup, but here are dealers in Manhattan you could call or visit while you're there.


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Oct 30, 2018)

Gippy said:


> I'm vacationing in New York City in 2 weeks. Is there a shop there that has the entire Grado line for audition, including the new releases? Surely there must be because it's Grado's home turf. Or do I have to request an appointment at the actual Grado factory? I'd really want to try out the GS3000e and the GH4!


I’d suggest 4OurEars, at 1365 N Railroad Ave #119, Staten Island, NY 10306. I’d email rgrado@4ourears.com to see if they have an actual showroom, but they are indeed the “official Grado store.”


----------



## joseph69

I believe 4OurEars is an online order store with their warehouse located in Staten Island.


----------



## SilverEars

I have a question.  Which Grado do you find to be the best performance per price ratio, and which one sounds the most refined and detailed of them all?  I wish I can try the many Grados for a listen, which is the best way for me to figure out which I like best.


----------



## odessamarin

SilverEars said:


> I have a question.  Which Grado do you find to be the best performance per price ratio, and which one sounds the most refined and detailed of them all?  I wish I can try the many Grados for a listen, which is the best way for me to figure out which I like best.



GS1000i


----------



## ruthieandjohn

SilverEars said:


> I have a question.  Which Grado do you find to be the best performance per price ratio, and which one sounds the most refined and detailed of them all?  I wish I can try the many Grados for a listen, which is the best way for me to figure out which I like best.


I agree with @odessamarin , above, saying GS1000i.  Unfortunately, that is no longer in production, though you can find it used.

For an in-production headphone, I would suggest the RS2e.  

You can click on the second link in my signature (“Huge Comparison of (Nearly) All Grados”) to get my comparison and ranking of nearly all Grado models, and how each sound differs.


----------



## Shane D

I am far from an expert, but the SR325e was my introduction to Grado. I found it "noisy" or as most term it, "bright". But after six months it was my favourite and I didn't really notice the noise.

I wanted to climb the Grado tree but was not willing to spend HUGE (to me) money. I settled on the GH2 and they are awesome. To me, they are a refined SR325e and are as close to perfect as I have heard yet.

Shane D


----------



## gregorya

ruthieandjohn said:


> I agree with @odessamarin , above, saying GS1000i.  Unfortunately, that is no longer in production, though you can find it used.
> 
> For an in-production headphone, I would suggest the RS2e.
> 
> You can click on the second link in my signature (“Huge Comparison of (Nearly) All Grados”) to get my comparison and ranking of nearly all Grado models, and how each sound differs.



Have you had an opportunity to hear the GS3000e yet?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

No, I have not heard the GS3000e.


----------



## dannyvstheworld

Shane D said:


> I am far from an expert, but the SR325e was my introduction to Grado. I found it "noisy" or as most term it, "bright". But after six months it was my favourite and I didn't really notice the noise.
> 
> I wanted to climb the Grado tree but was not willing to spend HUGE (to me) money. I settled on the GH2 and they are awesome. To me, they are a refined SR325e and are as close to perfect as I have heard yet.
> 
> Shane D


Same here. Started with SR325e (well, it's actually SR60i, but that was a long long time ago) and settled on GH2, though I feel they're slightly different in sound characters. I feel PS500e more like a enhanced SR325e, but still don't quite replicate the intimacy the latter makes me feel. That's what I like about Grado: even though most of them share pretty similar sound characters, and you almost always get higher sound quality if you pay higher prices, but you still could find a reason to keep a less expensive model in your collection cos it's that special.

For me SR325e and RS2e are the special models from the sub $1000 e series. Passionate and entertaining the former, smooth and elegant the latter. Complement each other really well. Even though I listen to GH2 more often these days, I could never part ways with these two beauties.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

dannyvstheworld said:


> That's what I like about Grado: even though most of them share pretty similar sound characters, and you almost always get higher sound quality if you pay higher prices, but you still could find a reason to keep a less expensive model in your collection cos it's that special..


This is spot on. Though I don’t really like anything outside the SR and RS lines.


----------



## goldminetrash (Nov 1, 2018)

dannyvstheworld said:


> Same here. Started with SR325e (well, it's actually SR60i, but that was a long long time ago) and settled on GH2, though I feel they're slightly different in sound characters. I feel PS500e more like a enhanced SR325e, but still don't quite replicate the intimacy the latter makes me feel. That's what I like about Grado: even though most of them share pretty similar sound characters, and you almost always get higher sound quality if you pay higher prices, but you still could find a reason to keep a less expensive model in your collection cos it's that special.
> 
> For me SR325e and RS2e are the special models from the sub $1000 e series. Passionate and entertaining the former, smooth and elegant the latter. Complement each other really well. Even though I listen to GH2 more often these days, I could never part ways with these two beauties.



I own GH2 and RS2e and love them both but like you, I mostly listen to the GH2 these days. Sometimes I still think about acquiring the 325e though. Do you think that they are worth it, given one already owns two technically superior models?

I'm also tempted to try out the GH3 and GH4, though I doubt they will top the GH2. these are just the perfect Grado Headphones for my ears.


----------



## Shane D

dannyvstheworld said:


> Same here. Started with SR325e (well, it's actually SR60i, but that was a long long time ago) and settled on GH2, though I feel they're slightly different in sound characters. I feel PS500e more like a enhanced SR325e, but still don't quite replicate the intimacy the latter makes me feel. That's what I like about Grado: even though most of them share pretty similar sound characters, and you almost always get higher sound quality if you pay higher prices, but you still could find a reason to keep a less expensive model in your collection cos it's that special.
> 
> For me SR325e and RS2e are the special models from the sub $1000 e series. Passionate and entertaining the former, smooth and elegant the latter. Complement each other really well. Even though I listen to GH2 more often these days, I could never part ways with these two beauties.



Interesting to hear your take on the PS500e. The local dealer had a demo set on sale at a great price several months ago. I tried them and I immediately noticed how quiet and smooth they were. After about 15 minutes it struck me: It was a Grado with all the fun sucked out, in my opinion.

I was going to look at the RS2e's due to all the great reviews. However, I did want a Woody and I liked the idea of a limited run. The GH2's ended up costing me almost a grand (in Canada) which was more than I wanted to spend. 
VERY happy with the purchase though. To me it is a smoother 325. This is the only pair of headphones that I will never sell (and probably the Meze 99's).

Shane D


----------



## joseph69

dannyvstheworld said:


> "but you still could find a reason to keep a less expensive model in your collection cos it's that special."


This is exactly how I feel about my 325is.


----------



## Zathorious

How much would a pair of SR 225's go for ? They have about 20 hours of listening on them

Thanks!


----------



## ZMG885 (Nov 1, 2018)

SilverEars said:


> I have a question.  Which Grado do you find to be the best performance per price ratio, and which one sounds the most refined and detailed of them all?  I wish I can try the many Grados for a listen, which is the best way for me to figure out which I like best.



I have the RS2e and 'bang for buck' it's pretty darn good.   I had an opportunity to A/B them with Focal Utopias and I'll say the clarity, detail and sound stage the RS2es were holding there own.  The Utopias seemed just a tad smoother at the high-end and certainly better bass.


----------



## dannyvstheworld

WilliamLeonhart said:


> This is spot on. Though I don’t really like anything outside the SR and RS lines.


I actually like what I read about the PS2000e (and the look too), but it's way beyond my budget.



goldminetrash said:


> I own GH2 and RS2e and love them both but like you, I mostly listen to the GH2 these days. Sometimes I still think about acquiring the 325e though. Do you think that they are worth it, given one already owns two technically superior models?
> 
> I'm also tempted to try out the GH3 and GH4, though I doubt they will top the GH2. these are just the perfect Grado Headphones for my ears.


I'm not sure. They're fun headphones, but GH2 and RS2e are definitely the better headphones. Especially if you listen to GH2 most of the time, switching back to SR325e, you may find them bass light and the treble not as refined. I like them for their slightly colored vocals and close up soundstage, great for 60s rock like the Stones, but they're not replacing GH2 or RS2e as my daily headphones.

And yes, GH3 and GH4 are really tempting. Probably the second most beautiful Grado woodies ever (the first being GH1).



Shane D said:


> Interesting to hear your take on the PS500e. The local dealer had a demo set on sale at a great price several months ago. I tried them and I immediately noticed how quiet and smooth they were. After about 15 minutes it struck me: It was a Grado with all the fun sucked out, in my opinion.
> 
> I was going to look at the RS2e's due to all the great reviews. However, I did want a Woody and I liked the idea of a limited run. The GH2's ended up costing me almost a grand (in Canada) which was more than I wanted to spend.
> VERY happy with the purchase though. To me it is a smoother 325. This is the only pair of headphones that I will never sell (and probably the Meze 99's).
> ...


Oh really? I haven't listened to PS500e in a long time, but I don't remember them being boring. Guess I'll check on them tonight. Anyway, it seems we both have found our perfect headphones in GH2. And by the way they were also ridiculously pricy here in China ($800).

By the way I was considering buying the Massdrop Meze 99 for office use, but then I saw people talking about the pads change which got me quite confused, so I quitted it.



joseph69 said:


> This is exactly how I feel about my 325is.


And some said the gold is their favorite 325s. It seems in every generation, the 325s are classic.


----------



## Shane D (Nov 2, 2018)

dannyvstheworld said:


> By the way I was considering buying the Massdrop Meze 99 for office use, but then I saw people talking about the pads change which got me quite confused, so I quitted it.



I don't get all the hate on the pads for these. I bought mine over a year ago and I find them super comfortable. And they sound great! I actually have a balanced cable on the way for them.
When I bought these they were $399.00, plus tax. The same price as the SR325e's.

For half the price of GH2's, I think you would be Very impressed. They are really easy to drive and sound wonderful out of my LG V30 phone.

I am thinking HARD about ordering the MassDrop HE4XX's. Most reviews are pretty flattering and they are really cheap. Almost bought some "NIB" Denon's (AH-D7200's), but I chickened out on the cost ($600.00).

Shane D


----------



## dannyvstheworld

Shane D said:


> I don't get all the hate on the pads for these. I bought mine over a year ago and I find them super comfortable. And they sound great! I actually have a balanced cable on the way for them.
> When I bought these they were $399.00, plus tax. The same price as the SR325e's.
> 
> For half the price of GH2's, I think you would be Very impressed. They are really easy to drive and sound wonderful out of my LG V30 phone.
> ...


Seems it's all about the pads altering the bass. I'd like to have a bit more of it, but looks like the newer pads actually turn it down a bit. Anyway it won't ship until next April so I figure I'd better have some Sony noise cancelling instead.

I had a pair of HE-400i, which I believe sounds exactly like the 4XX. They're quite good for the price, linear bass though not much sub, very good HiFiMAN mid. Anyway I sold them cos I feel the high mid slightly too forward for me.


----------



## PhenixS1970

First of all....I promise to share pictures tomorrow during daylight as I received my GS3000e last Wednesday .  It’s going through the usual burn in period but it starts to show it’s spirit.  As some will have read here I was offered a very generous trade-in deal for my (3 months old) GH2 and went in blind hoping that the GS3000e would further expand on what I loved about the GH2.  I can truly say that it’s the best headphone I ever had.  It looks like it would shorten your neck after a few hours  but you put it on and....it disappears.  Weight is super light and the sound is amazing....no harshness, textured low end (took about 10h before the bass started to kick in).  At this level I can only really compare with the PS2000e which I could audition at home for a number of days 2 months ago. Technically it should be superior (it has to no....as the end game G) but I prefer my new toy.  Oh and my dealer is sending me a new pair of G cush free of charge as one of the G cush was not cut straight (Q control is not yet at release 2.0 it seems).


----------



## Shane D

Does the cocobolo wood look the same?

Shane D


----------



## PhenixS1970

This can better explain it then me lol


----------



## Shane D

PhenixS1970 said:


> This can better explain it then me lol



More brown. Mine (GH2) are kind of reddish. Is it maybe the dark lighting or are they a solid brown?


----------



## PhenixS1970 (Nov 2, 2018)

Shane D said:


> More brown. Mine (GH2) are kind of reddish. Is it maybe the dark lighting or are they a solid brown?



My GH2 where completely dark brown (I posted some pics of them a couple of pages back).  These are kind of a lighter brown but with a distinct pattern of the nerves of the wood which are darker.  Certainly not a hint of reddish in my pair.

I just had a look at the pic on the G website and my pair certainly has a lot more wood nerves in them (and looks better to me).


----------



## Shane D

PhenixS1970 said:


> My GH2 where completely dark brown (I posted some pics of them a couple of pages back).  These are kind of a lighter brown but with a distinct pattern of the nerves of the wood which are darker.  Certainly not a hint of reddish in my pair.
> 
> I just had a look at the pic on the G website and my pair certainly has a lot more wood nerves in them (and looks better to me).



I just pulled my headphones off their hook. Lighting makes a HUGE difference. When sunlight or even artificial light hits them, they are red. I took a pic away from the light and they are indeed brown.

Attached are a lit shot, sunlight shot and shade shot.

Shane D


----------



## PhenixS1970 (Nov 2, 2018)

Shane D said:


> I just pulled my headphones off their hook. Lighting makes a HUGE difference. When sunlight or even artificial light hits them, they are red. I took a pic away from the light and they are indeed brown.
> 
> Attached are a lit shot, sunlight shot and shade shot.
> 
> Shane D



Thank you for sharing.  Mine always looked dark brown and I really loved the reddish look on some like yours posted here.  But I quickly forgot about that when listening


----------



## Shane D

PhenixS1970 said:


> Thank you for sharing.  Mine always looked dark brown and I really loved the reddish look on some like yours posted here.  But I quickly forgot about that when listening



I can't wait to hear your feedback on your new ones. What are you looking for? When you traded in you must have had some wish in mind? Something you were looking for?

I can't imagine a better sounding Grado, for my preferences. Of course I don't have any experience in high end headphones.

Shane D


----------



## PhenixS1970 (Nov 2, 2018)

Shane D said:


> I can't wait to hear your feedback on your new ones. What are you looking for? When you traded in you must have had some wish in mind? Something you were looking for?
> 
> I can't imagine a better sounding Grado, for my preferences. Of course I don't have any experience in high end headphones.
> 
> Shane D



I got spoiled when I did that home demo of the ps2000e...I did that as I was very curious about how my G would compare to the death star of Grados lol.  At that stage I had the RS2e, PS500 (first gen), GH1 and GH2.  It all started with the RS2e but at the end I preferred the sound of the others.  The ps2000e is amazing but 4k eur here in Belgium...way too expensive.  Then they announced the GS3000e, retails here at 2k eur, and I took the jump.  I wasn’t fond of the prestige series I heard (too harsh for me) but Reference and Heritage changed it all.  I also tried the Sennheiser hd800s for a while....that one left me stone cold and I foud the sounstage to be unnaterally wide (but audio is personal, lol).  The GH2 is such an easy listen and the GS3000e goes beyond but I can recognize that sound signature.  I was also curious in the GS series as I learned that Sugden Audio used the GS1000i to voice my HA-4 amp (something about....has to sound right, lol).


----------



## Shane D (Nov 2, 2018)

PhenixS1970 said:


> I got spoiled when I did that home demo of the ps2000e...I did that as I was very curious about how my G would compare to the death star of Grados lol.  At that stage I had the RS2e, PS500 (first gen), GH1 and GH2.  It all started with the RS2e but at the end I preferred the sound of the others.  The ps2000e is amazing but 4k eur here in Belgium...way too expensive.  Then they announced the GS3000e, retails here at 2k eur, and I took the jump.  I wasn’t fond of the prestige series I heard (too harsh for me) but Reference and Heritage changed it all.  I also tried the Sennheiser hd800s for a while....that one left me stone cold and I foud the sounstage to be unnaterally wide (but audio is personal, lol).  The GH2 is such an easy listen and the GS3000e goes beyond but I can recognize that sound signature.  I was also curious in the GS series as I learned that Sugden Audio used the GS1000i to voice my HA-4 amp (something about....has to sound right, lol).



The retail is $1,795.00US, which equates to $2,355.00Cdn, plus our 15% sales tax = WAY more money than I will ever spend on headphones.

However, I will enjoy them vicariously through your posting!

Shane D


----------



## Shane D

If anyone is looking for a Grado GH1, there is one for sale on Canuck Audio Mart. The asking price is $600.00, which is about $450.00 in US funds.

Seller is a store in Ontario.



Shane D


----------



## odessamarin

PhenixS1970 said:


> I was also curious in the GS series as I learned that Sugden Audio used the GS1000i to voice my HA-4 amp (something about....has to sound right, lol).



Try GS1000i.. you will see why they used them.


----------



## PhenixS1970

As promised a daylight picture of my gs3000e


----------



## rx79ez08

Demoed the GS3000e at the local shop yesterday.

To me the GS3000e is a smoother version of the GS2000e. While the 2000e is a great headphones, sometime I feel it is a bit harsh with vocal. That doesn't seem to be the case with the 3000e which is a bit more bass heavy and to me make for a more enjoyable listening. Speed and response seem to be on par with the GS2000e. While the PS2000e was not on demoed at the same store so I was not able to directly compare the two headphones, I think the GS3000e share a fair bit of characteristics of the PS2000e which I own.

Interestingly the 3000e seem to be made of a single wood unlike the 2000e, which is inner maple chamber and outer mahogany housing. Unsure about this but from a quick look the driver look very similar to that of the PS2000e (at least the dust cover for the driver seem identical in colour), but not 100% certain.

Was going to buy one as I am quite a fan of the GS series, but the XLR version not in stock, so will have to wait until the next shipment arrive. To me a headphones at that price point should either offer the XLR version as standard or better still a detachable cable. Grado is quite backward in this regard.


----------



## rx79ez08

odessamarin said:


> Try GS1000i.. you will see why they used them.



There are multiple versions of GS1000i, with some of the driver mounted flush against the housing and some not. I personally favour earlier versions with driver mounted flush against the housing, which is closer to the GS1000.


----------



## odessamarin (Nov 3, 2018)

rx79ez08 said:


> There are multiple versions of GS1000i, with some of the driver mounted flush against the housing and some not. I personally favour earlier versions with driver mounted flush against the housing, which is closer to the GS1000.



After your reply, I just did this photo right away )))
To demonstrate how i like GS1000i and how I do agree with you...



PS also different cables.. some 2 wire.. some 3 wire per channel.
And all this is a beauty of Grado.. after all its handmade boutique headphones. All have something different, personal.. at least old versions. Now seems more mainstream.


----------



## Shane D

PhenixS1970 said:


> As promised a daylight picture of my gs3000e



 A little bit of redness.

Shane D


----------



## dr cornelius

Gippy said:


> I'm vacationing in New York City in 2 weeks. Is there a shop there that has the entire Grado line for audition, including the new releases? Surely there must be because it's Grado's home turf. Or do I have to request an appointment at the actual Grado factory? I'd really want to try out the GS3000e and the GH4!



Try Audio 46:  https://audio46.com

I use them a lot and really prefer their store, versus the typical hi-end stores.  If they don’t have what you’re looking for, then try somewhere else - but I suggest starting there first.  They are a very small store, but cary a lot, I wouldn’t be surprised if they have the whole Grado line.  After Audio46, try In LIving Stereo:  http://inlivingstereo.com/2013/grado-labs-inc/  I’m not sure about their inventory, but t’s a nice store and in a cool part of town.  

Have fun in NYC!


----------



## TooFrank

Shane D said:


> I just pulled my headphones off their hook. Lighting makes a HUGE difference. When sunlight or even artificial light hits them, they are red. I took a pic away from the light and they are indeed brown.
> 
> Attached are a lit shot, sunlight shot and shade shot.
> 
> Shane D





So true. Here are my GH2s. Reddish or ? I’m still in love....


----------



## Shane D

TooFrank said:


> So true. Here are my GH2s. Reddish or ? I’m still in love....



They are beautiful aren't they? I feel like a hypocrite talking all this Grado while wearing my Sony Z7's. I have to get my Grado's modded so that I can go balanced. The balanced output sounds so much better on my DAP. Not just louder, but "fuller".

Shane D


----------



## PhenixS1970

Shane D said:


> A little bit of redness.
> 
> Shane D



Lol, Shane... so certainly a keeper


----------



## Shane D

PhenixS1970 said:


> Lol, Shane... so certainly a keeper



Well, if they sound better than the GH2, then certainly.

Shane D


----------



## PhenixS1970

Listening to John Smith, album Hummingbird on the 3000e. Sounds fantastic.  Every instrument has it’s own space and vocals are amazing.


----------



## tiobilli

Any user picture of GH3?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I posted this in two other threads but:

So I just received the GW100 Grados wrieless headphones that have SR225 drivers (apparently/unconfirmed?). This was 100% impulse purchase.
My very first pair of Grados, and of course I plan on writing about them. What I will say is:

1. FINALLY a headphone that plays nice with my bluetooth transmitter. I FINALLY get Apt-X Low Latency to work! That means I finally can just use the Creative G6 to send spdif to the transmitter to a wireless headphone without it defaulting to the really bad proprietary Fast Stream codec which garbles and distorts with most of anything. Apt-X LL sounds fine for my needs, and I can do SBX with the G6.

2. Holy cow, for $250, the headphone feels and looks INCREDIBLY cheap. I mean, Grado, I dunno what you're thinking but aesthetically, this looks and feels like a sub $40 headphone. For $250, you'd think it'd look the part. It doesn't. Disappointment here, questionable design choice here.

3. I always heard Grados were uncomfortable, but even someone like me who takes comfort as #1 priority, I find the GW100 actually quite good on comfort. It's very light, the headband is basically like there is none, and the foam on ear pads are not much different from Portapros, just much bigger in size. I'm used to this style. Clamp is fine too. They're not Ultrasone HFI-15G levels of on ear perfection in comfort, but they're solid here.

4. Really, REEEEEALLY impressive bass presence, but not much actual impact. It's more like it's there, but you don't feel TOO much of it. Not to say it's not present. Like I said, it's actually pretty damn audible, just it ain't a basshead headphone. If this is typical Grado bass, I am a FAN.

5. The midrange is REAAALLY excellent. I think Grado mids are something that are worth investigating.

6. It's a sharp detail clarity. Not warm, not fluid. Sharp and tactile. Fast. I initially thought the GW100 sounded actually not very good. After messing with it, and changing from my phone to my PC, I dunno what prompted a change or if I adapted, but I'm loving the sound. It's different. But man, it's good. I'm actually upset that I missed so many years of Grado goodness. If this is any indication on the Grado sound, I'm absolutely interested in hearing what their other stuff sounds like.

7. Spacious dimensionality. Can't say actual soundstage, but in stereo, it is reallly nice.

8. Controls are incredibly simple if a bit too simple, and the headphone only connects to ONE device at a time.

9. The wired connection has REALLY clean, clear sound with absolutely stellar midrange. One problem: the bass is sucked out. So I don't know how effective wired mode will be without a bass eq to bring the bass back. It effectively makes the GW100 sound like another headphone practically all because of the bass. I'll have to test this more.

10. Initial impressions are mainly positive, aside from the obvious build quality and price. I think it would've been a must have at $150. $250... I dunno. But then, I dunno how it compares to Grados wired lineup. Sound-wise, I'm fine with the sound quality for $250. I mean, damn, it's infectious, clear as a bell and detailed. It really doesn't even sound like a wireless headphone to me. On sound alone, Grado, you have a new fan. ABSOLUTELY.


Look, I'm not gonna lie, I've heard them for less than an hour, and I'm frustrated by how polarizing they are in that they look cheap, but sound so absolutely amazing. I love everything, EVERYTHING about that sound. Grado, I wanted to say they are a hard pass, but as the minutes passed by, I couldn't stop jamming. I haven't had a feeling like this with headphones in a loooooong time. I've heard fantastic headphones, but SOMETHING about the Grado sound here that... it's turned me into a fan.

I wish I could go back and hear all the other stuff Grado has made in the years. Even a simple SR60...


----------



## trellus

@Mad Lust Envy the Grado sound is definitely unique!  I really have no other headphones that give me that same sound.  It'd be great if there _were _a closed-back headphone or IEM that approximated the Grado sound since while I prefer open headphones by far over closed or IEM's, sometimes I need isolation.


----------



## PhenixS1970

Hadn’t noticed this upon my late night unboxing of the gs3000e last week. It’s deemed in spec by Grado so I’ll take the added charm, lol.


----------



## smileyboy

Nice little upgrade to my GW100


----------



## trellus

Looks comfy!  That's a pricey upgrade if I remember correctly?


----------



## Geezer Rock 001

The Beautiful Audio cushions do seem costly. The material and workmanship are premium and the comfort improvement are worth the price.  imo


----------



## musiclvr

Hello All!

I just have to say that it was quite a fun ride going through the last 30 pages or so on this thread. It helped to rekindle my love for Grados as well as being part of this fine community again. I guess I sorta stopped visiting when they changed/updated the format a long while back. 

I have to say that I just acquired my 3rd pair of RS1i’s (#30xxx)!!! I am still in love with them. They compliment my GS2Ke perfectly. My headphone collection is now complete....for now. 

I bought and sold the Dolce & Gabbana DS2012 (basically a GS1000 rebranded) and the PS1000 last year and never regretted it. I found myself always looking for those forward mids and musicality I found in the RS1is in other HP’s to no avail. The Audeze Sine DXs are the closest I had to that mid forward sound but lacked that Grado grit. 

I am looking forward to posting my impressions and contrasts to other headphones in my collection here. Cheers!


----------



## Shane D (Nov 6, 2018)

PhenixS1970 said:


> Hadn’t noticed this upon my late night unboxing of the gs3000e last week. It’s deemed in spec by Grado so I’ll take the added charm, lol.



Just adds character!

When people ask you can say that you have owned them for decades.



Shane D


----------



## tlainhart

PhenixS1970 said:


> First of all....I promise to share pictures tomorrow during daylight as I received my GS3000e last Wednesday .  It’s going through the usual burn in period but it starts to show it’s spirit.  As some will have read here I was offered a very generous trade-in deal for my (3 months old) GH2 and went in blind hoping that the GS3000e would further expand on what I loved about the GH2.  I can truly say that it’s the best headphone I ever had.



Nice.  I really like my GS2Ke.  It's the better headphone for me re sound quality, imaging, and comfort.  I loved the PS2Ke when I had them on loan, and would take them in a heartbeat if I could justify the expense.  However, the weight was a concern, and I'm living happily with the GS2Ke.

Except until now with the GS3000e...


----------



## ZMG885

Can any one compare a magnum V8 build with the GS2000e.  My V8 build was inspired by the G2000e with Mahogany cups and Grado G-cushions.  Better overall balance than my RS2es, but less of the forward mids in the sound stage.  Looking at the G2k or G3k as an upgrade.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Nov 8, 2018)

So I got the Geekria cushions for my GW100 last night. Through their Amazon listing HERE.








A day's thoughts:

They are smaller than the stock GW100 comfies. It seems the GW100 has a new set of pads that aren't the standard comfies found on the SR60/80 etc (I may be wrong). Anyways, the GW100 pads are very soft and a little more plush than these Geekria pads.

The Geekria pads add a noticeable amount of bass, compared to the stock GW100 pads. It warms up the sound, and may be a bit bloomy. If you're someone with a Grado that you feel lacks bass, these pads will DEFINITELY tilt upwards in bass.

As for the GW100 itself, I don't think these pads are ideal outside of when using the GW100 wired (which has reduced bass compared to bluetooth). In bluetooth I think it takes the magic away from the sound in favor of more bottom end. Too much for me.

I know these pads were made before the GW100 was released, so I took a gamble. The pads work surprisingly well for my Creative JAM (cheap bluetooth headphone), so they'll get their use at home in another setup.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Nov 8, 2018)

Sorry, accidental post.

To make it not useless:

I also ordered a pair of Earzonk G Cushion-esque pads.

They'll be here tonight. I'm hoping these will be the ones for me, as I do get as bit fatigued by on ear pads. The GW100 is comfy, but my ears get sore after prolonged use.

To add about the Geekria pads. They really do make the GW100 sound great in wired use. It defeats the purpose of why I bought the GW100 in the first place, but I'd definitely recommend it for people with bass light Grados... if there is such a thing.


----------



## trellus

Mad Lust Envy said:


> Sorry, accidental post.
> 
> To make it not useless:
> 
> ...



Those are the very pads I use on my gold anniversary SR325i headphones at work.  I think I would say those qualify as relatively bass-light Grado's.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Nov 9, 2018)

So I tested the Earzonk G cushions. Easily the most comfortable of the pads I have on hand. Nothing beats over ear. Too bad that it further reduces the GW100's bass compared to the stock pads. That and it makes the high mids zingy. I really wish I could find a way to make these pads work, but the sound signature just doesn't mesh well with those pads.

So it's essentially the polar opposite of the Geekria pads. The Earzonk G cushions would be sonically ideal for overly warm, bassy Grados (if there is such a thing), and the Geekria pads are suited for bass light Grados.

All in all, it's safe to say that the stock comfies are the best of the bunch in terms of sound for the GW100.

Actually, it's a little more complex with the GW100, due to how it sounds different depending on connection.

The GW100 sounds great with the Geekria pads when wired.

The stock pads work best when in Bluetooth with Apt-X

And I found the Geekria pads to work fine for use with Apt-X LL through my Bluetooth transmitter which is lighter in bass than a direct source to Bluetooth connection.

I don't have any want or need for the other type of Grado pads as comfort is my #1 priority, and I know the other form of pads are less comfy than the stock comfies and G cushions.


----------



## DavidA

Mad Lust Envy said:


> So I tested the Earzonk G cushions. Easily the most comfortable of the pads I have on hand. Nothing beats over ear. Too bad that it further reduces the GW100's bass compared to the stock pads. That and it makes the high mids zingy. I really wish I could find a way to make these pads work, but the sound signature just doesn't mesh well with those pads.
> 
> So it's essentially the polar opposite of the Geekria pads. The Earzonk G cushions would be sonically ideal for overly warm, bassy Grados (if there is such a thing), and the Geekria pads are suited for bass light Grados.
> 
> ...


You might want to try other generic G-pads from ebay, most of the ones that I've tried tend to boost the bass a touch unlike the OEM G-pads which slightly reduce the bass.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Mad Lust Envy said:


> So I tested the Earzonk G cushions. Easily the most comfortable of the pads I have on hand. Nothing beats over ear. Too bad that it further reduces the GW100's bass compared to the stock pads. That and it makes the high mids zingy. I really wish I could find a way to make these pads work, but the sound signature just doesn't mesh well with those pads.
> 
> So it's essentially the polar opposite of the Geekria pads. The Earzonk G cushions would be sonically ideal for overly warm, bassy Grados (if there is such a thing), and the Geekria pads are suited for bass light Grados.
> 
> ...


The earzonk Gs were prettying ok with my PS500. It was the bassiest Grado I’ve ever had so no surprise.


----------



## joseph69

Here is a really nice deal for anyone looking for a BNIB GH2 from a highly recommended dealer.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Nov 9, 2018)

So messing around with pads that are way too big to fit the Grados, I was testing dome Dekoni audio elite hybrids, elite velours, Shure 1540 pads, and to me they all sound better than any of the Grado pads I have on hand, and much more comfortable. Of course, I'd have to let the headphone press the pads to my head, since there is nothing else keeping them in place.

To my ears, the Shure 1540 alcantara pads sound the best. It warms up the sound without it being overly bassy. The midrange is upfront and more organically toned. I wish I could slip these on easily. AH well. I'll see if I have electrical tape and find a way to hold them in place.

edit: So it seems just putting some electrical tape around the outer rim of the Earzonk G cushion has really improved the low end. This may be the route to go. Not as good as the Shure 1540 pads, but it fits properly.


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Nov 12, 2018)

*Comparing Grado GR10e, Shure SE535LTD, and FiiO FH5 IEMs
*
While many on- and over-ear Grado headphones have been compared on this thread, there has not been comparison of the flagship Grado IEM, the GR10e, to other IEMs.  Not having provided any of my three-way, 10-feature comparisons for nearly a year, I thought I would compare the Grado GR10e (list price $399) to the Shure SE535LTD ($449) and FiiO FH5 ($260).

Why these IEMs?

The Grado GR10e has not been compared to other IEMs often, if at all;

The bronze Shure SE535, and this brighter, premium variant, the red SE535LTD-J (Japanese version), is a long-standing IEM that has wide usage and familiarity through head-fi, as well as great features including removable cables (allows changing to other materials, balanced usage, or in-line remote);
The FiiO FH5, released only a few months ago, is FiiO's flagship IEM and has received accolates for its sound on head-fi.
The Grado GR10e is part of the Grado-wide upgrade of all of its headphones and IEMs to the -e family.  At least one comparison states that the GR10e is an improvement over the GR10.  It is the easiest of the three headphones to place into your ear, as it is a small bud that is so unobtrusive that you can lie on that ear with the earpiece in without problems in sound or comfort.  It is extremely easy to fit into the ear and not a bit picky about eartips. I used the stock eartips in the largest size.  Its cable is not removable.

The Shure SE535LTD-J is a red-encased variant of the SR535, obtained by using one of the brighter Knowles filters (the grey one, sold by Mouser) on the standard SE535 IEM.  The SE535 consists of three drivers (dual woofers and single tweeter)  The bulk of the IEM is shaped to the indentation of the ear that leads into the ear canal, fitting rather tightly with a larger IEM than the GR10e.  The standard cable and many custom cables (including the silver one used here) use stiff memory wire to help hold the IEM by looping over the ear.  They are more difficult to insert than the Grado buds.  After trying all the ones that come with the SE535, I use triple flange tips with one flange cut off.

The FiiO FH5 is a quad-driver IEM with removable cables.  It is the most difficult to fit, having rather short nozzles on which the eartips fit and not extending very far into the ear.  After experimenting with various of the multiplicity of tips that come with the FH5 (including ones emphasizing bass and ones emphasizing vocals, in L, M, and S sizes, as well as neutral and others), I ended up using Comply tips.  Its standard cable has memory wire, and it is the most difficult of the three IEMs to insert, taking perhaps 60 sec of fiddling rather than about half that for the Shure (which also has memory wire) and 5 sec for the Grados (which do not).

Comparisons were performed on each of the three IEMs by rating them 1st, 2nd, or 3rd place on each of 10 acoustic features, using specific passages of music for each test.  Much more detail on the tests are given* here*.

COMPARISONS

The GR10e in comparisons immediately comes across as having a more constricted sound stage than either of the other IEMs compared.  In all other aspects of sound except for subbass intensity, the GR10e excelled.

The Shure SED535LTD was the most transparent of the three, even more than the ultra-transparent Grados.  However, it fell short of the other IEMs in most other acoustic features.

The FiiO FH5 had both the best sound stage and best subbass of the three IEMs, though it was the least transparent and least bright.

In the chart below, each of the three IEMs is a column and each acoustic feature is a row.  The IEM that has the most of the acoustic feature of the row is rated with 3 points and colored blue (like first prize blue ribbon); second best is 2 points (red) and third best is 1 point (yellow).  Ties occur -- for top position, they are purple and 2.5 points; for bottom position, they are orange with 1.5 points.





One can compute a "score" for each IEM based on its ranking across the 10 acoustic features.  In this manner, the GR10e scores higher (24) than the SE535LTD (16.5) and FH5 (19.5) by being overall more highly ranked on the three-way compares.  Given the variability in ranking, differences of more than 2 points are significant.  As shown, the GR10e is lowest on soundstage and bass, but excels in most other areas.  The SE535LTD is the most transparent, but that is the only area where it comes in first.  The FH5 has the largest soundstage and best bass, hence complementing the GR10e in a sense, and scoring well in most other areas.  Its shortfalls in transparency and "ripping" of organ/brass reflect its less bright overall sound.


----------



## ZMG885

ZMG885 said:


> Can any one compare a magnum V8 build with the GS2000e.  My V8 build was inspired by the G2000e with Mahogany cups and Grado G-cushions.  Better overall balance than my RS2es, but less of the forward mids in the sound stage.  Looking at the G2k or G3k as an upgrade.



Sorry, I asked the wrong question here.  A better comparison for me would be how the GS2000e compares to the RS2e.  I noticed the GS2000e wasn’t included in the Grado rankings (yet), but impressions are that it’s plays at a higher level.  I’m wondering if the superb clarity and detail of the RS2e is retained in the GS2000e, but improved soundstage and bass?   Yesterday, I A/B’d my V8 Build with the RS2es.  The RS2es have superior clarity, detail and instrument positioning than the V8s, while the V8 are more balanced across the frequency range and a hint warmer that makes them an easy listen.   I’d like to move up to a can that has G-Cush (for comfort) and brings more than the RS2e (if possible).


----------



## ruthieandjohn

GS2000e vs. RS2e (and PS1000)


----------



## ZMG885

ruthieandjohn said:


> GS2000e vs. RS2e (and PS1000)



Thank you!  I missed that one.


----------



## Aliv3

Has anyone tested gh4 with WM1A?


----------



## George Taylor (Nov 18, 2018)

Sorry about that folks, wrong thread.


----------



## Gippy (Nov 19, 2018)

Demoed the GS3000e at Audio46. The staff member was awesome.

- Interesting is that there are now _five_ holes poked into the driver, while the GS2000e has 4. Obviously, this means the future GS4000e will have six holes. The hole output pattern matches the one found on the PS2000e, while the GS2000e has the standard 25-hole pattern.

- The GS3000e is a bit heavier than the GS2000e. I didn't weigh them but I'd guess around 50g heavier, putting it near 300g.

- The GS3000e has more bass impact than the GS2000e, but surprisingly not as much as the GH2. Extension is about the same (almost nothing at 30hz). Mids were more forward on the GS3000e, which is good, because the GS2000e at stock still feels like the mids are recessed. Mid-treble is the big difference. The GS2000e is too shrill, while the GS3000e, though still bright, lowers it enough for me to enjoy the sound at stock. I noticed a distinct lack of air in the high treble.

- If you cannot EQ or philosophically disagree with the idea, then the GS3000e is a better buy because the treble isn't wince-inducing. With EQ, the GS2000e's airiness in the 10k+ region and overall lightweight feel puts it over the top. It just has a glaring 6k peak that dooms it from being a non-EQ recommendation. I was 50/50 on buying the GS3000e right there, but felt that it didn't distance itself enough from my GS2000e to replace it. My GS2000e also has better-matched drivers. The GS3000e I tried had too much driver deviation for me to accept it. It is shocking that Grado allows its flagships to fail the simple driver matching test. (Grado's claim of .05dB matching is a flat-out lie. What's more likely is that they grab two drivers from a pile, as shown in many of their videos, without comparing them at all.) But that's why you try before you buy.


----------



## goldminetrash

anybody had the chance yet to compare the GH2 to the GH4? GH2/RS2e owner her, wondering if I'm missing out by not auditioning the new GH Grados...


----------



## Douger333

I have both and love them. I used to have a pair of GH1's but had to sell them to finance my Kenzie amp...
With the G pads they were light and comfortable, I still miss them. Along came the GH2's  and my Grado dealer gave me a deal... the cocobolo is beautiful! Then the GH4's came around and my Grado (crack)
dealer enticed me to buy them while I could, a good choice as well. With the G pad the ease is back and
either set is good. Then I read about hybrid leather pads from Beautiful Audio in New Zealand, bought
a pair which I am using on the GH2's, and if you can still get these with the leather this is my favorite choice...

Doug


----------



## cathee

Finally upgraded to the PS1000s from my OG PS500s, so if anyone's interested I'm gonna put them up in the FS section this evening. Thought I'd let the Gradoheads have the first crack at it so feel free to PM me!


----------



## elira

I just got a Massdrop THX AAA 789 amplifier, and I've been listening to it using my PS500 and I'm very pleased with the sound. It's a little bright but it has enough power to drive the PS500 properly. In solid state amps I think I prefer the PS Audio GCHA, but it needs to be used at lower volumes otherwise the amp runs out of power and starts to sound funky. I'll try my GS2000e tomorrow to see if they sound good on it, the PS Audio is no bueno for them. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## wormsdriver

Good morning fellow Grado-holics, in case you've been wanting to upgrade to the Ps2000e but don't feel like spending $2.6k+ I'm selling my minty pair of Ps2ke. Make me an offer, I'll let them go at a sweet price!

Click on the Ps2ke on my signature below for more details!


----------



## reivaj

Are there any recent models from Grado that are the equivalent to the 325i or the MS2i?


----------



## trellus

The latest would be the 325e and the MS2e, which are, if I recall correctly, from 2014.


----------



## reivaj

trellus said:


> The latest would be the 325e and the MS2e, which are, if I recall correctly, from 2014.


Wow did they just give up on that lineup then? I am currently listening to my ms2i's and still love them as much as the day that I originally got them.


----------



## trellus

I suppose one could argue that they just do such a great job and have a loyal enough following that they don't need to have constant refreshes to those headphones.  Sennheiser went 6 years between the HD 600 and the HD 650, and a lot longer than that between the HD 650 and the HD 660S. 

I have the SR325i and I think they're great!  I had the SR325e for a while, but they were not different _enough_ from my MS2i or 325i to justify keeping all three so I sold the 325e.   But I do think the 325e are really fun to listen to in any case.


----------



## fleasbaby

reivaj said:


> Wow did they just give up on that lineup then? I am currently listening to my ms2i's and still love them as much as the day that I originally got them.



Grado used to be notorious for making very few official changes for extended periods. There were tweaks and variants along the way (cables quality changed, headband materials evolved, there were driver variants, finishes were tweaked, etc, etc...), but very few officially announced model updates. Only recently, with the GH series, and the PS2K and GS2K have they started getting more prolific with new models.


----------



## elira

Sharing more info about the Massdrop THX AAA 789 Linear Amplifier. First of all it should have a shorter name. My home system is a PC connected via USB to a Audio-gd R2R-1, and then I have a PS Audio GCHA and Schiit Jotunheim connected to the XLR outputs of the DAC, and an NFB-1AMP connected to the ACSS outputs of the DAC. To try the THX I removed the GCHA as I thought it would have more in common with the Jotunheim. Of all four amps the one that sounds better with the GS2000e is the THX, it has more punch in the bass and the highs are smooth, although a little bright.

The main problem with the THX is that it has too much gain, so the balanced output is almost unusable due to channel imbalance in the lower region of the volume pot. I tried reducing the volume via software in Roon (-20db) and the result wasn't good, it lost dynamics and the benefits of the amp over the other ones got lost, probably a Delta Sigma DAC won't have these problems. Then I tried connecting it to the Pre outs of the NFB-1AMP, the result was that it got the same sound of the NFB-1AMP, so no benefit on using the THX if I'll get the same sound of the NFB-1AMP. Then I gave up and connected it single ended, single ended it's usable right at the point where the pot starts to get balanced, but they sound better using the balanced output.

I guess I'll need to try a different DAC, the R2R-1 has 5V of output via XLR, I'll need to find a DAC with lower output.


----------



## wormsdriver

elira said:


> Sharing more info about the Massdrop THX AAA 789 Linear Amplifier. First of all it should have a shorter name. My home system is a PC connected via USB to a Audio-gd R2R-1, and then I have a PS Audio GCHA and Schiit Jotunheim connected to the XLR outputs of the DAC, and an NFB-1AMP connected to the ACSS outputs of the DAC. To try the THX I removed the GCHA as I thought it would have more in common with the Jotunheim. Of all four amps the one that sounds better with the GS2000e is the THX, it has more punch in the bass and the highs are smooth, although a little bright.
> 
> The main problem with the THX is that it has too much gain, so the balanced output is almost unusable due to channel imbalance in the lower region of the volume pot. I tried reducing the volume via software in Roon (-20db) and the result wasn't good, it lost dynamics and the benefits of the amp over the other ones got lost, probably a Delta Sigma DAC won't have these problems. Then I tried connecting it to the Pre outs of the NFB-1AMP, the result was that it got the same sound of the NFB-1AMP, so no benefit on using the THX if I'll get the same sound of the NFB-1AMP. Then I gave up and connected it single ended, single ended it's usable right at the point where the pot starts to get balanced, but they sound better using the balanced output.
> 
> I guess I'll need to try a different DAC, the R2R-1 has 5V of output via XLR, I'll need to find a DAC with lower output.


I was looking at the THX a few days ago but had read about the high gain so I decided to pass on it. Too bad really as it seems like a good sub $500 amp


----------



## Gippy

goldminetrash said:


> anybody had the chance yet to compare the GH2 to the GH4? GH2/RS2e owner her, wondering if I'm missing out by not auditioning the new GH Grados...



Norway Pine is even less dense than Maple. I haven't auditioned the GH4 but I'd assume it'd have a bass-light sound with little weight to it, almost like the plastic models. I'd probably skip it if I were you and just save your pennies for the GS3000e.


----------



## Douger333

Gippy, I understand how you could conclude the GH4's must be bass-light almost like the plastic models, but that is not right! I have the G pads
on mine and they are lightweight but quite rich and full-sounding! If possible compare the two before committing funds...
I have no experience with the GS series but they are beautiful and no doubt sound excellent!

Doug


----------



## Gippy (Dec 1, 2018)

I'll have to give them a try then. But I feel the GH2 is Grado's best under $1000 (if I didn't EQ I'd choose it over the GS2000e) and it'll be a challenge for the GH4 to rise up to the occasion.


----------



## Douger333

I have to agree with you there! I have pads from Beautiful Audio in New Zealand on my GH2's and they are simply great! I am not willing to switch the pads
to the GH4's, but in a year or so I may buy another pair of the pads, can't afford them now. It's raining here so I won't plug in my main system, but compared
the GH2, GH4 and the PS2000e's through my Dragonfly Black and Spotify Premium, they are all very good! 

Doug


----------



## tiobilli

Wich Beautiful Audio pads do you recommend to make the Grados warmer and not so aggressive?


----------



## Douger333

The hybrid leather and merino. I have only experienced aggressive treble with my SR325's, very
harsh until break-in after 100 hours... The hybrids are very comfortable and will last a very long time,
they balance everything out while preserving the Grado excellence. Silvian does a nice job of
explaining the attributes in his website, BeautifulAudio.biz.


----------



## tiobilli

i've read it, but i wonder if someone has tested by itself. But according to website, it seems that the warmest on would be the full merino version.


----------



## Geezer Rock 001

Send Silvian an inquiry on the web site. He is great to work with and he wants to make sure that you are satisfied with his products.

   I am running the merinos with the lightest foam inserts on a pair of SR 225e s and 60e s and they match up great. imo


----------



## DavidA (Dec 1, 2018)

tiobilli said:


> Wich Beautiful Audio pads do you recommend to make the Grados warmer and not so aggressive?


I have been lucky to audition a set of Merino pads (thanks again @Geezer Rock 001) and while the comfort is really good it messes up the over all sound to me but the effect is also dependent on which foam pads are used since the thicker one really makes drastic changes  while the more open foam has less of an effect.  The merino pads basically make any headphone that I tried them on overly warm, bringing out too much mid bass and rolling off the highs more than I'd like but I do have some friends that really like the changes so I'd say the only way to see if they are for you is to try them.


----------



## gregorya

Has anyone had an opportunity to hear the GS3000e?


----------



## wormsdriver

Douger333 said:


> I have to agree with you there! I have pads from Beautiful Audio in New Zealand on my GH2's and they are simply great! I am not willing to switch the pads
> to the GH4's, but in a year or so I may buy another pair of the pads, can't afford them now. It's raining here so I won't plug in my main system, but compared
> the GH2, GH4 and the PS2000e's through my Dragonfly Black and Spotify Premium, they are all very good!
> 
> Doug



I'm looking to maybe getting the gh2 or gh4. Can you share some comparisons or any thoughts on these two, please? Also, if you want to compare them to the Ps2ke, that's fine with me since I haven't heard either the gh2 or the gh4 but I've heard the ps2ke


----------



## Douger333

I have been comparing these 3 intensively for the past couple of weeks...  The PS2000e and Ampsandsound Kenzie combo are my personal end game. I am not 
buying electrostatics for budgetary reasons...  
The GH2's are beautiful and sound rich and full, very intimate especially with the Beautiful Audio hybrid pads. The Grado open-ness is preserved but with a closed aspect...
The GH4's are  also very comfortable with the G pads, and do a better job displaying the ultra open-ness of the PS2Ke's, but very slightly more compressed. If you
had not heard the PS2Ke's you would probably not notice any compression with the GH4's...
I hope this helps!
Doug


----------



## Roblin

gregorya said:


> Has anyone had an opportunity to hear the GS3000e?


Bump on this for sure. Not very many reviews or impressions still.


----------



## wormsdriver (Dec 14, 2018)

An open love letter to Grado from the Audiophiliac himself!


----------



## wormsdriver

... a "horny" sound

Honk if you're horny for Grados! Lol


----------



## Douger333

Honk indeed!! Does this say you are keeping your PS2Ke's?


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> ... a "horny" sound
> 
> Honk if you're horny for Grados! Lol




"Beep Beep"


----------



## wormsdriver

Douger333 said:


> Honk indeed!! Does this say you are keeping your PS2Ke's?


No, I had to sell them unfortunately. I will always keep my classic Rs1 though, that one is not going anywhere! 

I'm currently downgrading to another Grado from the Ps2ke. So maybe Gs2ke, Ps1ke or PS1k or Gs1ki or .....

They are all soo good!

I hope to one day reunite with the Ps2ke though, I honestly think that it is my current end game... till Grado releases something else to top it!

Nothing sounds like a Grado!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> An open love letter to Grado from the Audiophiliac himself!



As Steve Gutenberg says, “Listen to a Grado...ANY Grado (except maybe an SR60)”...

Here you go:


----------



## BobG55 (Dec 14, 2018)

wormsdriver said:


> No, I had to sell them unfortunately. I will always keep my classic Rs1 though, that one is not going anywhere!
> 
> I'm currently downgrading to another Grado from the Ps2ke. So maybe Gs2ke, Ps1ke or PS1k or Gs1ki or .....
> 
> ...



I concur with you when it comes to your RS1 ... mine aren't going anywhere either.  Same can be said for my GS1Ki.  What I sometimes do in order to appreciate them is put them aside for a while.  When I decide it's time to use them they never fail to amaze me, again.  I've owned the PS1K & PS1Ke & still prefer both my RS1 & GS1Ki.  Two classic Grados IMHO.


----------



## jaywillin

ruthieandjohn said:


> As Steve Gutenberg says, “Listen to a Grado...ANY Grado (except maybe an SR60)”...
> 
> Here you go:



never fails to amaze me !


----------



## Shane D

ruthieandjohn said:


> As Steve Gutenberg says, “Listen to a Grado...ANY Grado (except maybe an SR60)”...
> 
> Here you go:



Do you still have all those Grado's? Do you buy anything besides Grado?

I LOVE my GH2's! But I am always looking for a new thrill. My newest thrill, and a cheap one at that, is the HiFiman HE4XX's. I have been using them pretty much every day for the last few weeks. Great except for the odd treble problem. They are fussy about the music.

The other day I grabbed GH2's off the wall, out of habit. They sounded SO good. I don't think I will ever sell them.

Shane D


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I still have nearly all of these, plus I have added the PS2000e, the GS2000e, and the HF2 since this picture was taken. I did say adieu to the PS1000e (in favor of the PS2000e and too similar to my PS1000, which I prefer and kept), my GS1000e (never did achieve the level of my GS1000i, even after 400 or more hours of burn-in, and not as good as my GS2000e, which is fabulous), my SR325, SR325is, and SR325e, keeping my SR325i (the gold ones) as preferred over these others as the brightest of all Grados.


----------



## JoeDoe

Hey hey Grado-heads! Long time no post! Hope you guys are heading into a hopeful and joyful time of year!

Question for modders/repair guys - does anyone have any experience recabling PS1000s? I have a clean pair of chromies that I'd like to recable without paying $$$. I've done recables on the lower line stuff but the thought of permanently damaging the PS has got me stuck. Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## wormsdriver (Dec 21, 2018)

I want a pair of ps1000e but I don't want to pay any $$$ 

Jk bro.

Only ones I know is Moon Audio and I know @PETEREK   has done a gs2ke, Don't know about a ps1k. Either one won't be free.

Extremely tedious work if you ask me. Liberating those drivers from the glue is a pain in the ass!

Another thing I've seen somebody do was play it safe and just cut the cables a few inches from the cup, then add female jacks to whatever type of cable they were using. Not as clean as having the pro's do it but certainly cheaper (and safer if you're not up to the task).

Are you looking at hardwiring them or doing removable cables?


----------



## wormsdriver

New review of the Gs3000e by Bob Levi


----------



## JoeDoe

wormsdriver said:


> I want a pair of ps1000e but I don't want to pay any $$$
> 
> Jk bro.
> 
> ...



Ha, I don't mind paying, but I do mind paying upwards of $250 or $300 just for new cables. 

To answer your question, I'd be down for either. Maybe I should look into the adapter approach.


----------



## wormsdriver

Grado released a new update to their iGe in ears, the iGe3. 
http://blog.gradolabs.com/new-ige3/

The "e" series Grados were formally introduced in 2014 so it makes me wonder if they'll revise the whole line this coming year. I don't think it's really necessary yet but it would be interesting. 

Has anybody here bought any new e series Grados recently that have any cosmetic differences? ie the driver magnet color being painted different color, or the size of the L-cush being slightly larger, etc. I've spotted different artwork on the retail boxes with the updated Grado logo but not much else.


----------



## kdparnell

I have a pair of the ige3 coming on Monday.  I’ll post an impression after...

kdparnell


----------



## TwoTrack

Picked up a pair of PS1000e, a dream headphone for me.  Quite happy so far but may still be breaking in.  The midrange is just glorious.  Tons of resolution and the comfort factor is high despite the weight of the driver assembly.


----------



## BobG55

TwoTrack said:


> Picked up a pair of PS1000e, a dream headphone for me.  Quite happy so far but may still be breaking in.  The midrange is just glorious.  Tons of resolution and the comfort factor is high despite the weight of the driver assembly.



Congratulations TwoTrack.  It's an excellent headphone indeed.  You should have many hours of great music listening with that one.


----------



## gregorya

TwoTrack said:


> Picked up a pair of PS1000e, a dream headphone for me.  Quite happy so far but may still be breaking in.  The midrange is just glorious.  Tons of resolution and the comfort factor is high despite the weight of the driver assembly.



Congratulations! I hope you thoroughly enjoy your new purchase.. I imagine they sound wonderful.


----------



## TwoTrack

Thanks guys!  I am breaking them in now on a Mytek Brooklyn+ DAC.


----------



## TwoTrack

Been listening to Yello on Tidal on a Mytek Brooklyn DAC.  The PS1000e sound excellent.  I think this is turning out to be one of my better headphone purchases.


----------



## Blazer39

i dunno if any of you guys believe in burn-in....but does grado headphones need that?!
and if yes how many hours is suitable?!


----------



## Douger333

I believe in burn-in, normally Grado phones sound good from the start but will improve after 20 to 75 hours.
However, I have a pair of SR325's that took 100 hours and then are just fine.
Doug


----------



## ruthieandjohn

My Grado GS1000e headphones continued to improve even after 400 hours of use.


----------



## tiobilli

Some people say that what burns in is your brain, not your headphones.


----------



## Krutsch

tiobilli said:


> Some people say that what burns in is your brain, not your headphones.



Listen to one set of 'phones, exclusively, for a period of time - like 2 weeks. Then, switch back to another set you like with the same collection of music.

You will hear your old cans "differently" than you may remember, because your brain has acclimated to a new sound signature. This is where the dreaded "Sennheiser Veil" comes from, in my experience. Head-Fi'ers first try the HD-650s after coming from something relatively bright sounding, like Grado, and are (maybe) under-amping the cans.

Another classic example: AudioQuest Nighthawks. Almost universally, no one likes them on initial listen (too dark with exaggerated upper bass/lower mids). After the magical 150 hours of "burn-in", many people later decide they love the sound. Read the Nighthawk thread and you can witness this, first-hand.


----------



## TwoTrack

ruthieandjohn said:


> My Grado GS1000e headphones continued to improve even after 400 hours of use.



I've got a long ways to go then.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## wormsdriver

My first ps1000e took over 100 hours. There was a noticeable change in the treble don't remember much else.


----------



## fleasbaby

wormsdriver said:


> Grado released a new update to their iGe in ears, the iGe3.
> http://blog.gradolabs.com/new-ige3/
> 
> The "e" series Grados were formally introduced in 2014 so it makes me wonder if they'll revise the whole line this coming year. I don't think it's really necessary yet but it would be interesting.
> ...



Haven't seen anything new in the cans that pass through my hands...but would be interested to see if anything from the new design used on the GW100 seeps into the rest of the line. The redesigned headband, and the logo on the button strike me as two obvious candidates for broader adoption.


----------



## dannyvstheworld

Krutsch said:


> Listen to one set of 'phones, exclusively, for a period of time - like 2 weeks. Then, switch back to another set you like with the same collection of music.
> 
> You will hear your old cans "differently" than you may remember, because your brain has acclimated to a new sound signature. This is where the dreaded "Sennheiser Veil" comes from, in my experience. Head-Fi'ers first try the HD-650s after coming from something relatively bright sounding, like Grado, and are (maybe) under-amping the cans.
> 
> Another classic example: AudioQuest Nighthawks. Almost universally, no one likes them on initial listen (too dark with exaggerated upper bass/lower mids). After the magical 150 hours of "burn-in", many people later decide they love the sound. Read the Nighthawk thread and you can witness this, first-hand.


Agree with the nighthawk. I can confirm that it really changed my listening preference. Now every SR or RS series Grado sounds bass light and “not warm enough” for me, after about two months with the nighthawk..


----------



## Shane D

Krutsch said:


> Listen to one set of 'phones, exclusively, for a period of time - like 2 weeks. Then, switch back to another set you like with the same collection of music.
> 
> You will hear your old cans "differently" than you may remember, because your brain has acclimated to a new sound signature.



This happens to me regularly within my collection. If I listen Grado for a few weeks and then pull out Sony, HiFiman, etc, they sound "wrong". Then, 30 to 60 minutes in, I remember why I love the other 'phones. Our brain gets used to a certain sound, presented in a certain way. And if your collection contains very different models, you have to do some adapting.

I always think it's just brain burn in. We have to adjust to different presentations. That is why I keep trying different brands out.

Shane D


----------



## TwoTrack

Update on the PS1000es....they now have 100+ hours on them and the midrange is a bit more fluid.  Seems the same effect I got with the PS500s I used to have.  The bass gets better and the highs settle down a smidge.  But seems less so on the PS1000s.

In any event, they sound great and I'm really happy with the purchase.


----------



## TwoTrack

Shane D said:


> This happens to me regularly within my collection. If I listen Grado for a few weeks and then pull out Sony, HiFiman, etc, they sound "wrong". Then, 30 to 60 minutes in, I remember why I love the other 'phones. Our brain gets used to a certain sound, presented in a certain way. And if your collection contains very different models, you have to do some adapting.
> 
> I always think it's just brain burn in. We have to adjust to different presentations. That is why I keep trying different brands out.
> 
> Shane D



i think that's true...but I also think cans definitely burn-in over the first 100-200 hours.


----------



## Shane D

TwoTrack said:


> i think that's true...but I also think cans definitely burn-in over the first 100-200 hours.



Just out of curiosity what do you think physically "burns in"?

Shane D


----------



## easo91

I liked the 225e but didn't love it. The 325e was way, way too bright for my ear and I had to get rid of them quickly. Had the opportunity of demoing the Heritage GH3 while I was in NYC and I'm very intrigued. It's the warmest Grado I've heard but still has the Grado sound. Wish there was a place near me I could go and demo it in a quieter place.


----------



## Blazer39

easo91 said:


> I liked the 225e but didn't love it. The 325e was way, way too bright for my ear and I had to get rid of them quickly. Had the opportunity of demoing the Heritage GH3 while I was in NYC and I'm very intrigued. It's the warmest Grado I've heard but still has the Grado sound. Wish there was a place near me I could go and demo it in a quieter place.



there is the alessandro music series instead if grado were too bright for you, same sound but with bit rolled off highs..unfortunately not sure if available for testing.
https://www.munkonggadget.com/product/หูฟัง-Alessandro01002007_148.html


----------



## TwoTrack

Shane D said:


> Just out of curiosity what do you think physically "burns in"?
> 
> Shane D



In my experience, burn-in affects both the driver and the cable.  One major example of driver burn-in as the Audioquest Nighthawks.  With prior Grados, I heard the treble and bass become more neutral.  On the Audeze cans, the diaphragm seems to break-in over time.


----------



## Shane D

TwoTrack said:


> In my experience, burn-in affects both the driver and the cable.  One major example of driver burn-in as the Audioquest Nighthawks.  With prior Grados, I heard the treble and bass become more neutral.  On the Audeze cans, the diaphragm seems to break-in over time.



I had the SR325e's and thought were very "noisy" at first (bright). After a six month battle against several other pairs they became my favourites. I don't think they changed, I did. As I mentioned earlier in the thread, I LOVE my GH2's, but when I don't wear them for a few weeks and put them back on they sound "wrong". After a few songs they sound awesome and after a few hours I think that they are all I will ever need. And then I reach for my Beyer/HiFiman/Meze and the cycle starts again.

I am not saying that there are NO physical changes as headphones age, but I don't think sound signatures change much, if any.

Now having said all that, my HiFiman HE4XX's made some really weird "screeching" noises in the first few days that they have not made since. Burn in?
I have no idea.

Shane D


----------



## TwoTrack

Shane D said:


> I had the SR325e's and thought were very "noisy" at first (bright). After a six month battle against several other pairs they became my favourites. I don't think they changed, I did. As I mentioned earlier in the thread, I LOVE my GH2's, but when I don't wear them for a few weeks and put them back on they sound "wrong". After a few songs they sound awesome and after a few hours I think that they are all I will ever need. And then I reach for my Beyer/HiFiman/Meze and the cycle starts again.
> 
> I am not saying that there are NO physical changes as headphones age, but I don't think sound signatures change much, if any.
> 
> ...



I think what you are hinting at is the psychological effect which is real but there is also genuine burn-in as well.


----------



## whohasaquestion

Got a pair of SR325e but been meaning to try it with G-cushion to hopefully get a warmer sound. 

I check eBay, and there are lots of G-cushion for less than $8. Are these any good? Anyone with experience?


----------



## joseph69

whohasaquestion said:


> Got a pair of SR325e but been meaning to try it with G-cushion to hopefully get a warmer sound.


The G cushions aren't going to get you a warmer sound. 
TTVJ (Todd The Vinyl Junkie) flat pads will add some bass, give a slightly fuller sound to the mid-range while giving a more relaxed sound to the upper frequencies.


----------



## Geezer Rock 001

Is there any love out there for the GH 2s?  I haven't seen many posts and the cocobolo wood and what little I can find to read about them sounds interesting.


----------



## Douger333

I love my GH2's for their beauty and tone! Also very comfortable... 
Doug


----------



## joseph69

Geezer Rock 001 said:


> Is there any love out there for the GH 2s?  I haven't seen many posts and the cocobolo wood and what little I can find to read about them sounds interesting.


Not sure if you've read this thread?


----------



## Geezer Rock 001

Thanks, I saw that and a couple of early impressions. Not much else. I figured that with 1,300 of them out there, maybe there were more owners on the board.

I noticed that you sold yours. Not your cup of tea or just making room for something else?


----------



## whohasaquestion

whohasaquestion said:


> Got a pair of SR325e but been meaning to try it with G-cushion to hopefully get a warmer sound.
> 
> I check eBay, and there are lots of G-cushion for less than $8. Are these any good? Anyone with experience?



Can anyone comment on the G-Cushion from eBay? As cheap as $4 a pair.


----------



## elira

whohasaquestion said:


> Can anyone comment on the G-Cushion from eBay? As cheap as $4 a pair.


What I know is that the Grado pads are not as simple as they look, they are composed of 3 different layers of foam. Most of the cheap ones are made from a single type of foam. As you may expect the material affects the properties, and the material is going to be different depending on the brand, so unless someone else bought the exact same pads it’s going to be hard to predict the results.


----------



## Shane D

Geezer Rock 001 said:


> Is there any love out there for the GH 2s?  I haven't seen many posts and the cocobolo wood and what little I can find to read about them sounds interesting.



I LOVE my GH2's and will probably never sell them. I am currently on a long run with two new sets of 'phones (HiFiman and Beyerdynamic), but this month or next month they will slide back into the rotation. To me, they are a smoother SR325e, which I really liked.

Shane D


----------



## Shane D

whohasaquestion said:


> Can anyone comment on the G-Cushion from eBay? As cheap as $4 a pair.



I bought two different pairs from Amazon.ca. Didn't wow me. They cost me about $15.00 each, in Canada.
I will probably try them again down the road. I was hoping they would get my attention and get me thinking about buying the real G-Cush pads. Not there yet.

Shane D


----------



## whohasaquestion

Shane D said:


> I bought two different pairs from Amazon.ca. Didn't wow me. They cost me about $15.00 each, in Canada.
> I will probably try them again down the road. I was hoping they would get my attention and get me thinking about buying the real G-Cush pads. Not there yet.
> 
> Shane D


Thats about $12 a pair in US. A bit more than the listing i was looking at.

Is it the sound, comfort or material you didn’t like?


----------



## Shane D

whohasaquestion said:


> Thats about $12 a pair in US. A bit more than the listing i was looking at.
> 
> Is it the sound, comfort or material you didn’t like?



The retail would likely be closer to $8.00 in America.

The comfort was fine although my ears felt like they were right on the speaker. Also, I didn't notice an improvement in sound. It was different, but not better.

Shane D


----------



## dannyvstheworld

Geezer Rock 001 said:


> Is there any love out there for the GH 2s?  I haven't seen many posts and the cocobolo wood and what little I can find to read about them sounds interesting.


Still my favorite sub-$1000 Grado e series..

Though curious about GH4.. looks like a baby of GH1 and GH2 lol


----------



## Cruelhand Luke

whohasaquestion said:


> Got a pair of SR325e but been meaning to try it with G-cushion to hopefully get a warmer sound.
> 
> I check eBay, and there are lots of G-cushion for less than $8. Are these any good? Anyone with experience?


I got some aftermarket pads from amazon (1 set is Geekria and the other is Earzonk) I think I have the Geekria G cushions. 
I had on loan a 325e a few weeks ago to compare side by side with my modded SR80e and of the three sets of pads/combinations, my favorite was 325 with the G cush. I don't know if it made them 'warmer' sounding, per se, but it opened up the soundstage just the right amount for my taste. It took some of the brightness and energy out( in a good way), so I guess you could say it 'warmed' the sound. 
As far as the quality, I had Grado flats, Grado G cush, Grado L cush and the two aftermarket pads to compare. The quality of the pads is nearly identical. Official Grado pads maybe had a little bit denser foam, but I_ definitely_ didn't go, "oh, I see why these were $8 and the Grado ones are $50


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Cruelhand Luke said:


> I got some aftermarket pads from amazon (1 set is Geekria and the other is Earzonk) I think I have the Geekria G cushions.
> I had on loan a 325e a few weeks ago to compare side by side with my modded SR80e and of the three sets of pads/combinations, my favorite was 325 with the G cush. I don't know if it made them 'warmer' sounding, per se, but it opened up the soundstage just the right amount for my taste. It took some of the brightness and energy out( in a good way), so I guess you could say it 'warmed' the sound.
> As far as the quality, I had Grado flats, Grado G cush, Grado L cush and the two aftermarket pads to compare. The quality of the pads is nearly identical. Official Grado pads maybe had a little bit denser foam, but I_ definitely_ didn't go, "oh, I see why these were $8 and the Grado ones are $50



That is strange. I’d have to get some G cushes again soon. I hated it with my old 325is and never bothered to try with the e version.


----------



## whohasaquestion (Jan 11, 2019)

I just had a chance to experiment with the cushion taken out of my brother's Bose headphones (I know).

1) Added on top of L-cushion: More far apart between the drivers and ears. I actually had to increase the volume to get the same loudness. More and better refined bass. The treble isn't as bright. The mid becomes a bit recessed. Good but loss of liveliness.

2) L-cushion: The most lively sound. The base isn't as present and not quite as refined. Treble is bright but fine. Mid kicks ass! Not going to comment too much on this standard setting since you all can read more thorough review elsewhere.

3 Bose cushion: Basically this sets up drivers against the eardrums. Don't like it. Simply too close to the eardrums for sound to develop.

Attached the Bose cushion.


----------



## Cruelhand Luke

I've heard people say they didn't like the G on the 325...I have thought a lot about it, because I read a lot about it, I had a bias develop "people say the 325 doesn't sound good with G pads" and then by chance I had in my possession a set of 325e and a bunch of different pads....and for my tastes. I liked the combination. It really comes down to personal preference...One isn't obviously better than the other, it's more about what kind of music are you listening to, how good is your hearing ( or in other words do you hear frequencies above 14K?) or are you watching a movie? z
I was surprised, I really liked the SR325e with G cush for movies...in some cases I liked them better than my Argons (which I LOVE for movies) 
I feel like, for $8 it's totally worth checking them out.


----------



## joseph69

Geezer Rock 001 said:


> I noticed that you sold yours. Not your cup of tea or just making room for something else?


 I only sold them because I didn't find myself reaching for them at the time I purchased them, but not because I enjoyed them from my initial listening impressions, but I just never got around burning them in and listening to them, so I sold them instead of just keeping them in my drawer.



WilliamLeonhart said:


> I hated it with my old 325is


Tried the Grad G cushions with my 325is and they lost everything they ddi great  too me. They had no bass, and sounded like I was listening through a tin can. I love my 325is with the original L cushions.


----------



## Cruelhand Luke (Jan 11, 2019)

[QUOTE="

Tried the Grad G cushions with my 325is and they lost everything they ddi great  too me. They had no bass, and sounded like I was listening through a tin can. I love my 325is with the original L cushions.[/QUOTE]
I tried it with the 325e....I don't know how much difference that makes. The difference between the pads wasn't tin can and perfection... I also have limited experience with Grados...I only mention that because, while I have read a LOT about them, I only picked a set recently, and coincidentally had a set of 325 on loan...my point is I don't have deeply ingrained ideas of what my headphones _should_ sound like, I just judged them by how I liked them for what I wanted them to do...


----------



## joseph69

I've never heard the 325e so I can't comment on their sound with the G cushions. From what I've read they're warmer sounding than the (is) series, so I'd think the different series would present a different presentation with the G cushions.


----------



## Cla55clown

Anyone know where I can get some replacement earpads for my vintage RS-1s? My originals are starting to slough off and leave black material all over my ears. Thanks!


----------



## Shane D

Trying a new combination today:
GH2's, Sony DAP and Fiio amp.
DAP on low gain, Fiio on high gain with bass boost on. Sounding pretty fun with Black Stone Cherry.

Shane D


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Cla55clown said:


> Anyone know where I can get some replacement earpads for my vintage RS-1s? My originals are starting to slough off and leave black material all over my ears. Thanks!


I have gotten them from Todd The Vinyl Junkie, though it was a few years ago.  Grado sent me there, saying that he has a stock of the RS1 flats made by Grado, but stocked by TTVJ.


----------



## thinker

Grado PS-500e with Abbas NOS dac and a very powerful otl amp with low impedance output.This combo gives unbelievable out of head experience and transparency with stunning musicality.Now i'm a Grado fan boy .


----------



## thinker (Jan 12, 2019)

h


----------



## TooFrank

Geezer Rock 001 said:


> Is there any love out there for the GH 2s?  I haven't seen many posts and the cocobolo wood and what little I can find to read about them sounds interesting.


I have so much love for them


----------



## Douger333

dannyvstheworld said:


> Still my favorite sub-$1000 Grado e series..
> 
> Though curious about GH4.. looks like a baby of GH1 and GH2 lol


My end game is the PS2000e with my Kenzie amp. I was very excited to get a great deal on my GH2 and still love them,
but was offered a great deal on the GH4... After moderate break in the stock GH4's come very close to the PS2Ke's - much
lighter, less expensive, and more compressed. For most listening it is very close, but on complex music the PS2Ke's
demonstrate their value resoundingly!
Doug


----------



## canali (Jan 14, 2019)

Guys what grados models do you suggest for rock and jazz with good but not bloated bottom end?
Budget $500 to $1300.

Right now i'm just using a chord mojo with hd6xx cans....would love to explore
the grado sound that is balanced and detailed and with some great low end.


----------



## dannyvstheworld

Douger333 said:


> My end game is the PS2000e with my Kenzie amp. I was very excited to get a great deal on my GH2 and still love them,
> but was offered a great deal on the GH4... After moderate break in the stock GH4's come very close to the PS2Ke's - much
> lighter, less expensive, and more compressed. For most listening it is very close, but on complex music the PS2Ke's
> demonstrate their value resoundingly!
> Doug


That’s quite an accomplishment considering the massive price difference. I don’t usually listen to orchestra music so what you said is really tempting..


----------



## goldminetrash

TooFrank said:


> I have so much love for them


me too! the GH2 are not only my favourite Grado, but the headphone I listen to most all the time! no urge to upgrade since I got them about a year ago.


----------



## Geezer Rock 001

goldminetrash said:


> me too! the GH2 are not only my favourite Grado, but the headphone I listen to most all the time! no urge to upgrade since I got them about a year ago.



WOW! If I thought that would cure me, I would buy a pair immediately.

Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## geardoc

canali said:


> Guys what grados models do you suggest for rock and jazz with good but not bloated bottom end?
> Budget $500 to $1300.
> 
> Right now i'm just using a chord mojo with hd6xx cans....would love to explore
> the grado sound that is balanced and detailed and with some great low end.



This is exactly what I do, HD650 and Grado RS1.   Two opposite ends of listening nirvana.     Stopped at the RS1 because I noticed that larger cups/pads took away the very forward, in your face signature sound.  That's why I didn't explore their more expensive large cupped versions.


----------



## canali

geardoc said:


> This is exactly what I do, HD650 and Grado RS1.   Two opposite ends of listening nirvana.     Stopped at the RS1 because I noticed that larger cups/pads took away the very forward, in your face signature sound.  That's why I didn't explore their more expensive large cupped versions.



Thanks ...what of the balanced rs2000...ever heard that model?


----------



## wormsdriver (Jan 15, 2019)

canali said:


> Thanks ...what of the balanced rs2000...ever heard that model?


I've never even heard of the rs2000 but I'm thinking @ruthieandjohn probably has it. Lol!


Spoiler


----------



## tiobilli

I own the Sr60, Sr60e, Ps500, GH2, and all of them sounds me the same. I use the HRT Microstreamer and Emotiva Big Ego to power them with Spotify premium. Do I notice the difference, if any, using a proper amplifier? Years ago I owned the RA-1 and a clone with the SR60 and I noticed no difference between the RA1 and the DragonFly.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> I've never even heard of the rs2000 but I'm thinking @ruthieandjohn probably has it. Lol!
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Nope!  The RS2000 is a new one on me!


----------



## canali (Jan 15, 2019)

ruthieandjohn said:


> Nope!  The RS2000 is a new one on me!



Apologies everyone...I meant the gs2000e....Grado labs replied back to me suggesting gs1000e or gs2000e
when i asked for balanced, detailed cans for rock/jazz/blues etc that have good bottom end.

i'll also have a look at the RS1/2e and GH series if i don't wish to pay the GS1/2 series amounts of money.

i'm a bit of a basshead lite: meaning i love to pick out the bass guitar or drums...
but i know if they're not well mixed in the music then it doesn't matter either....
btw i'm looking at the RME ADI2 dac/amp as an upgrade from mojo.
also considering the monolith cavali liquid platinum amp.


----------



## thinker

testing the new GH-4 with my Audirvana Grado "settings"  

Set volume control type to DAC only
5) System Optimizer set to Extreme
4) Set assign memory allocated for tracks pre load to at least 1,024 MB or 25 % of your Mac Mini RAM
5) Set sample rate conversion iZotope to Best
6)  As for the Advanced Parameters:
  o Steepness 150 
  o Filter max length 1,000,000
  o Cutoff freq 1
  o Anti-aliasing *100*
  o Pre ringing 0.72

This is probably one of the best Grados out there.I would say it's a mixture of clear/warm with flesh around instruments.It has a very lovely grand tone .Instrument placement is good.This phone can play fast and slow if needed and the sound remains relaxed ,this is not the case with most Grados.I have to hook this phone with my OTL amp and make further observations.This is for Grado lovers a must buy.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

canali said:


> Guys what grados models do you suggest for rock and jazz with good but not bloated bottom end?
> Budget $500 to $1300.
> 
> Right now i'm just using a chord mojo with hd6xx cans....would love to explore
> the grado sound that is balanced and detailed and with some great low end.


The rs2e is universally loved and is a good starting point. Personally for rock and jazz I prefer Grado to the HD6xx


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> I've never even heard of the rs2000 but I'm thinking @ruthieandjohn probably has it. Lol!
> 
> 
> Spoiler





ruthieandjohn said:


> Nope!  The RS2000 is a new one on me!


I was a bit confused myself, then I thought maybe he was talking about the Sennheiser RS2000 IEM.


----------



## thinker

one more picture and i find that Grados sound best on tube amps.Those pro reviewers on magazines who think Grados sound good straight out of ipod or mac don't know how much you can elevate the sound on Grados with right amps.Although not so much recommended OTL amp sound best with Grados but they must have right output impedance etc. and plenty of power.
I test Grados on tube dac and with OTL 300B tube amp,the USB converter as well as the dac uses tube clocks.This combo reproduces Grado soundon another level.I found also that the new slightly larger pads on GH-4 sound great on PS-500e.The GH-4 is airier with better soundstage and is slightly more dynamic on the whole range than PS-500e,or the dynamics are presented differently maybe rounder.The GH-4 has plenty of microdetails,it's detailed but never sterile or artificial it's very natural in it's presentation.The Grado GH-4 has a captivating sound and invites to listen for hours.


----------



## geardoc

Agreed on tube amp.   Though they sound surprisingly ok out of an iphone, a powerful amp gives them extra punch.  Grados are supposed to be very current hungry.    Electrical current, that is.

It's so economical and easy to sample the Grado house sound with the SR60, but jumping up to RS-1/2 levels will make the SR-60 sound mid-base bloated, squeally/thin and inaccurate.


----------



## Douger333

Totally true!!


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Jan 15, 2019)

canali said:


> Apologies everyone...I meant the gs2000e....Grado labs replied back to me suggesting gs1000e or gs2000e
> when i asked for balanced, detailed cans for rock/jazz/blues etc that have good bottom end.
> 
> i'll also have a look at the RS1/2e and GH series if i don't wish to pay the GS1/2 series amounts of money.


Oh.... the GS2000e!  OK....Check out my review of the GS2000e, with comparisons to several other Grados:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-gs2000e-loaner-program.809914/page-13#post-13061167

Scroll down a few posts, to #184.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

thinker said:


> one more picture and i find that Grados sound best on tube amps.Those pro reviewers on magazines who think Grados sound good straight out of ipod or mac don't know how much you can elevate the sound on Grados with right amps.Although not so much recommended OTL amp sound best with Grados but they must have right output impedance etc. and plenty of power.
> I test Grados on tube dac and with OTL 300B tube amp,the USB converter as well as the dac uses tube clocks.This combo reproduces Grado soundon another level.I found also that the new slightly larger pads on GH-4 sound great on PS-500e.The GH-4 is airier with better soundstage and is slightly more dynamic on the whole range than PS-500e,or the dynamics are presented differently maybe rounder.The GH-4 has plenty of microdetails,it's detailed but never sterile or artificial it's very natural in it's presentation.The Grado GH-4 has a captivating sound and invites to listen for hours.


That's the crazy thing! Tube amps are normally geared towards high-impedance headphones and Grados are always 32ohm. At times I'd plugged my RS2e into my Little Dot mk4 (clone) and to my surprise there's just no background noise at all.


----------



## joseph69

I plugged my balanced RS1i into my WA33 and could't believe how well they scaled!


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> I plugged my balanced RS1i into my WA33 and could't believe how well they scaled!


I was listening to my Rs1 last night with my rme adi-2 dac and was thinking the same thing. 
For being how old they are they hold up incredibly well and I think Grado did it right the first time.


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> I was listening to my Rs1 last night with my rme adi-2 dac and was thinking the same thing.
> For being how old they are they hold up incredibly well and I think Grado did it right the first time.


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## dizzyraider

For those looking to pair your Grado with a great tube amp, I'm finally putting up my MAD EAR+HD for sale. For those who has been here long enough knows that the EAR+HD....is simply fabulous with Grado's.


----------



## whirlwind

dizzyraider said:


> For those looking to pair your Grado with a great tube amp, I'm finally putting up my MAD EAR+HD for sale. For those who has been here long enough knows that the EAR+HD....is simply fabulous with Grado's.



Absolutely, great synergy with this amp and Grados.
It is a wonderful amp.


----------



## dizzyraider

Thanks for the boost


----------



## thinker (Jan 16, 2019)

Switching pads on GH-4 .The large G cushion pads give good soundstage on GH-4 but that's it, other areas are somehow uneven .I would not wonder if somebody likes the GH-4 more with the old small pads against the stock medium sized pads.I definitely prefer the small pads it's more neutral still all it's good features are present


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Don't know if you're also into games and Star Wars but with the recent news that the SW open-world game is cancelled I read up on some old news and watched this clip. At 2:28 the designer can be seen wearing a PS500/e with G cush. Dude knows his game


----------



## geardoc

Cool to see Grados in the media.   One TV show that frequently featured Grados is Covert Affairs.   The primary character, Annie, has a blind boyfriend CIA agent who listens with Grado headphones, usually SR325's.

BTW, I've been meaning to ask, do high end Grados still have the house sound, or are they more neutral?


----------



## cirodts

I have a grado 225e, I would buy a gh2 that costs almost 1000 euros is it worth spending this amount?
Another question is the gh2 better than gh4 at ps500?


----------



## Shane D

cirodts said:


> I have a grado 225e, I would buy a gh2 that costs almost 1000 euros is it worth spending this amount?
> Another question is the gh2 better than gh4 at ps500?



I went from the SR325e to the GH2 and it was definitely worth it. I paid about $1,000.00 Cdn and sold my SR325e's for about $300.00. I have NO regrets on this move. To me it is a smoother 325, but everybody's take is different.

Shane D


----------



## cirodts

I thought the 325e was hard and bright and not soft


----------



## Shane D

cirodts said:


> I thought the 325e was hard and bright and not soft



I found the 325 bright, but it really grew on me. To the point that it made me want to climb the family tree. I am not sure what hard means.


Shane D


----------



## geardoc

I don't believe the word soft and Grado have ever been uttered in close proximity!


----------



## canali

well i'm rejoining the Grado family.
after talking with many Grado fans I decided on a pair of 'mint' pair of *GH1* with cush pads.

a few questions please:
-can i get balanced cables for these at all from an aftermarket supplier
if i ever wish to go that route?

-i'm using the mojo right now...considering various upgrades:
might upgrade to Chord Qutest or
RME ADI 2 dac/amp with or without the Monolith Cavali Liquid Platinum.

has anyone paired these with the grados?

right now my music is all digital:
i'm streaming mostly with Roon/Tidal, and the Sonictransporter i5. server


----------



## geardoc

For that much money on the Liquid Platinum, I'd want a built-in DC adapter.


----------



## joseph69

canali said:


> can i get balanced cables for these at all from an aftermarket supplier





canali said:


> if i ever wish to go that route?


Yes, you cn terminate the Grado cable with a 4-pin XLR which is a very inexpensive, easy job. But if you want to re-cable them from the drivers, I believe I remember reading that Moon Audio will do the job (someone correct me if I'm wrong) otherwise, I've read it's a real PITA to remove the glue that hold the drivers In the cups.


----------



## cirodts

simple question: for a rock metal listening I recommend a gh2, gh4 or ps500e, thanks.


----------



## canali

Has anyone compared all the gh series? That would be interesting to read...


----------



## cirodts

Does gh4 have good synergy with mojo?


----------



## GI-Mike

cirodts said:


> Does gh4 have good synergy with mojo?


The gh2 does for sure, I ran that setup for awhile and enjoyed it.  I cant comment on the 4 I haven't heard it yet.


----------



## GI-Mike (Jan 21, 2019)

I have a question to All grado owners. I purchased the ttjv flats awhile back wasn't sure I really liked the sound better than the stock pads on my gh2. So what I did was cut the little tabs off, then I placed them around the outer rims of the headphones, yes the outside of the cans, left the originals on and proceeded to listen...Maybe it's just me but the sound to my ears improved a lot. Fuller, smoother, more focused imaging.. Has any one else tried this is my question? To my ears this experiment is a worthwhile improvement. I should have said I didnt place the cutoff tabs on the phones, I threw those away,  I placed the entire earpad rings around the outer headphone ring, almost, but not quite flush.


----------



## GI-Mike

So basically I have two earpads on the headphones. The denser side of the ttjvs I put toward the inside , with the less dense to the outside. It was would be interesting to see if anyone else has tried this, and what were their thoughts on the change in sound..


----------



## wormsdriver

GI-Mike said:


> I have a question to All grado owners. I purchased the ttjv flats awhile back wasn't sure I really liked the sound better than the stock pads on my gh2. So what I did was cut the little tabs off, then I placed them around the outer rims of the headphones, yes the outside of the cans, left the originals on and proceeded to listen...Maybe it's just me but the sound to my ears improved a lot. Fuller, smoother, more focused imaging.. Has any one else tried this is my question? To my ears this experiment is a worthwhile improvement. I should have said I didnt place the cutoff tabs on the phones, I threw those away,  I placed the entire earpad rings around the outer headphone ring, almost, but not quite flush.


I've never heard of anybody doing this. Can you post a picture? I'm not quite sure I know what you mean. You put both the ttvj flats and the L-cush on them?


----------



## wormsdriver

ah, I re-read your comment. So the ttvj flats are on the outside perimeter and then you stacked the L-cush in front of it, correct?


----------



## GI-Mike

wormsdriver said:


> ah, I re-read your comment. So the ttvj flats are on the outside perimeter and then you stacked the L-cush in front of it, correct?


Yes on the outside rim of the headphones correct.


----------



## GI-Mike

GI-Mike said:


> Yes on the outside rim of the headphones correct.


Not really stacked, the l cush are on just like normal on the inside of the phone, the ttjvs are one the outside rim, so you have a pad on each side of the gimbal. I will try to post a pic later this evening.


----------



## cirodts

for rock metal listening that you recommend: rs2 or gh4?


----------



## gregorya

GI-Mike said:


> Not really stacked, the l cush are on just like normal on the inside of the phone, the ttjvs are one the outside rim, so you have a pad on each side of the gimbal. I will try to post a pic later this evening.



A drawing will work too 

Still can't quite picture what you're describing. Regardless, glad you're enjoying the pad configuration.


----------



## GI-Mike

cirodts said:


> for rock metal listening that you recommend: rs2 or gh4?


I cant comment on the 4s Ive never listened to them, but I like the way my GH2s sound with rock, I listen to Everything from ac/dc to Mozart, Jazz, pop, big band and even some country. That being said the GH2 work pretty well with everytjing, good all rounder in my opinion.


----------



## HungryPanda

I am still loving the GH1, so light and beautiful sounding


----------



## GI-Mike (Jan 21, 2019)

This is what I did, sound to my ears is great.


----------



## GI-Mike

gregorya said:


> A drawing will work too
> 
> Still can't quite picture what you're describing. Regardless, glad you're enjoying the pad configuration.


----------



## GI-Mike

sorry pic is a bit fuzzy, but you get the gist, the dense side of the ttjv goes to the inside, i tried it both ways and it definitly sounds better with the denser side of the pad toward the inside, or gimbal side


----------



## GI-Mike

gregorya said:


> A drawing will work too
> 
> Still can't quite picture what you're describing. Regardless, glad you're enjoying the pad configuration.


----------



## GI-Mike

GI-Mike said:


>


I just put these on for the photo, I occasionally lightly oil the wood,  I had the pads off, so in the pic I have the denser foam to the outside, my bad, the denser side of the ttjv should be to the inside.


----------



## GI-Mike (Jan 21, 2019)

Guess this would be a mod of sorts,


----------



## Geezer Rock 001

Very interesting! I will try that with some very flat Geekeria L s that I have. It will be cheaper than cutting up a pair of TTVJ flats.


----------



## GI-Mike

I love the sound, it only works with flat pads I tried a set of l cush on the outers and it ruined the sound . I also like it muc h better than g cush pads on the inners. To me it seems to focus the images better, smooths out all frequencies and adds a bit more bass and fullness to the entire audio spectrum. Your ears might hear it differently,  let me know your results.


----------



## GI-Mike

Geezer Rock 001 said:


> Very interesting! I will try that with some very flat Geekeria L s that I have. It will be cheaper than cutting up a pair of TTVJ flats.


----------



## GI-Mike

To me it definitely imparts a slightly different sound, I've been running these this way for about 3 months, I did hundreds of times of pad swaps, listening to various types of music, fun stuff..


----------



## Deaj (Jan 22, 2019)

Posted to wrong thread - please disregard.


----------



## cirodts

the gh4 I read not so suited to rock because?


----------



## migasson

Of course, like a clown, I declared that the LCD-2 classics were enough. Till my neck said otherwise, lol. Bought some GS1000e’s don’t get the hate for them. Sound super open. Very happy initially. Used with a Burson Soloist SL MK2, Bit of Aussie power right there. Vinyl front end coming. Project Classic, Ortofon Quintet Red, Project Tube Box S2. Mogami cables. (Cause they’re strong, used in studios, and why spend more?)


----------



## wormsdriver

migasson said:


> Of course, like a clown, I declared that the LCD-2 classics were enough. Till my neck said otherwise, lol. Bought some GS1000e’s don’t get the hate for them. Sound super open. Very happy initially. Used with a Burson Soloist SL MK2, Bit of Aussie power right there. Vinyl front end coming. Project Classic, Ortofon Quintet Red, Project Tube Box S2. Mogami cables. (Cause they’re strong, used in studios, and why spend more?)


welcome to the club!


----------



## geardoc

Interesting modification.  Very creative.   So the extra pad surrounds the wood but doesn't block the open end.     Presumably the pad dampens some of natural resonances of that wooden cylinder.    How would you describe the overall effect on the sound?


----------



## GI-Mike (Jan 22, 2019)

geardoc said:


> Interesting modification.  Very creative.   So the extra pad surrounds the wood but doesn't block the open end.     Presumably the pad dampens some of natural resonances of that wooden cylinder.    How would you describe the overall effect on the sound?


Smoother more focused, with a greater sense of imaging, a fuller sound.


----------



## GI-Mike

To my ears so far The GH2s Have such a Great tone, I pretty much dont ever reach for any of my other cans. So much fun. I do have a pair of GS2000Es on the way. Ill post when they arrive and fully burn in.


----------



## GI-Mike

GS 2000s arrived yesterday,  listened for a couple of hrs, hmmmmmm. Defin6a different presentation than the GH2s,  but I really really like the sound of these. I'll keep listening for any change in sound as they burn in. Using my Gilmore lite for an amp right now..


----------



## droht

Picked up the GW100s for that wireless convenience.  Pretty happy with the sound, but a little bit smeary on the high end.  Good low end (rock, jazz, punk).  Very quick.  Kind of put you in the front row in a small club.

Stock pads were a bit uncomfortable, so I grabbed some Geekria flats.  Better, but not enough in terms of comfort.  So on a whim I ordered some Brainwavz round ear pads for large headphones.  What I ended up with is a bit of a Frankenpad situation.  I have the Geekria pads on, then the Brainwavz on top of them, but backwards, so the vinyl trim wraps around the Geekria pads and fits pretty snuggly. When I take them off the Geekria pads are nestled inside the Brainwavz.

I'm sure I'm committing some major sonic crimes here, but I don't really notice it.  Lost some bass and punch, but smoothed the high end out some with better separation/detail.  Instead of front row I'm now 20 rows back in a mid-sized venue.  Overall I'd say I prefer the sound with just the flats, but only slightly.  And that changes from genre to genre and even recording to recording, so it is very close.  The comfort is not close.  My dual pad approach is super-comfy.

I'm thinking about cutting out the membrane on the Brainwavz to see what that does to the sound, but given that I'm happy with them as-is I'm not sure I want to start cutting.


----------



## ESL-1

TwoTrack said:


> Thanks guys!  I am breaking them in now on a Mytek Brooklyn+ DAC.



The PS1000e & GS2000e will start to gel at about 50 hours and really hit their stride and show their real stuff after 100 hours, enjoy the journey.  They are both quite excellent in my opinion.  They also respond well to final tweaking of their position on head and ears.  You will probably find a favorite position, experiment.

Congratulations.....


----------



## cirodts

Yesterday I got the gh4, how many hours of burn-in are needed? What will improve after burn-in?


----------



## Tsukuyomi

hey guys im new to the grado brand, i've never tried any pair yet. i have a few questions that i hope you guys could answer and then recommend me a headphone to try.
1. detachable cable is a must.
2. leather/fake leather/swade or fabric pad. I saw that grado likes to use sponge hearpads and thats a no go for me.
3. must be over ear. i'm not a fan of on ear.

hope to hear from you guys


----------



## jaywillin

Tsukuyomi said:


> hey guys im new to the grado brand, i've never tried any pair yet. i have a few questions that i hope you guys could answer and then recommend me a headphone to try.
> 1. detachable cable is a must.
> 2. leather/fake leather/swade or fabric pad. I saw that grado likes to use sponge hearpads and thats a no go for me.
> 3. must be over ear. i'm not a fan of on ear.
> ...



1. Grado has no phones with detachable cables
2. All Grado pads are sponge
3. Only the upper tier cans are over ear


----------



## Tsukuyomi

jaywillin said:


> 1. Grado has no phones with detachable cables
> 2. All Grado pads are sponge
> 3. Only the upper tier cans are over ear


thats very disappointing 
but thank you for your answer.


----------



## joseph69

You can have whatever model you choose to be re-cabled or DIY if this is a must.
Also, Grado L cushions (on ear) are very comfortable after adjusting the headband clamping force and letting the cushions wear in, and
if you choose a model with G cushions (over ear) then even better for you. Don't deny yourself the Grado sound experience due to minor issue that can be easily addressed.


----------



## whohasaquestion

I may have found an "irregularity" in Grado's assembly line.

On my Grado, the plastic part of the gimbal are not facing the same direction.

Not sure if this is just me or supposed to be like this. Anyway, have a look at the pics and let me know. 

https://1drv.ms/f/s!AnBMFdp8ERgOgbRwg2r-16c3SP8hHA


----------



## legopart

Which pads is the best for Grado sr-80i ?


----------



## wormsdriver

whohasaquestion said:


> I may have found an "irregularity" in Grado's assembly line.
> 
> On my Grado, the plastic part of the gimbal are not facing the same direction.
> 
> ...


You can just slide it off and put it back on facing the right way


----------



## gregorya

Tsukuyomi said:


> thats very disappointing
> but thank you for your answer.



Because of their construction, they are commonly modified... there are aftermarket pads, and some companies will add removable cables... if you have a chance to audition a Grado or two, you may find that the sound is worth the effort/expense to customize them.


----------



## joseph69 (Jan 24, 2019)

.


----------



## joseph69

whohasaquestion said:


> I may have found an "irregularity" in Grado's assembly line.
> 
> On my Grado, the plastic part of the gimbal are not facing the same direction.
> 
> ...


It's not an "irregularity".
The gimbal in the 2nd photo needs to be removed from the drivers cup and turned 180° so it's angled inward like the gimbal in the 1st photo, that's all.


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> You can have whatever model you choose to be re-cabled or DIY if this is a must.
> Also, Grado L cushions (on ear) are very comfortable after adjusting the headband clamping force and letting the cushions wear in, and
> if you choose a model with G cushions (over ear) then even better for you. *Don't deny yourself the Grado sound experience due to minor issue that can be easily addressed*.


Good advice. 

Also, now there is the beautiful audio pads that are just big enough to fit over the ear, look great and are super comfortable. Sounds good too!


----------



## whohasaquestion (Jan 24, 2019)

joseph69 said:


> It's not an "irregularity".
> The gimbal in the 2nd photo needs to be removed from the drivers cup and turned 180° so it's angled inward like the gimbal in the 1st photo, that's all.



That's simple enough. Thanks.

Think of it, it may have been my own doing a couple of days ago to have this "irregularity". Shows what a newbie I am


----------



## joseph69

whohasaquestion said:


> That's simple enough. Thanks.
> 
> Think of it, it may have been my own doing a couple of days ago to have this "irregularity". Shows what a newbie I am


You're welcome.
It's all good!


----------



## cirodts

gh4 time burn-in?


----------



## thinker (Jan 25, 2019)

This is great ,midrange becomes really good and lovely  RS-1e with original cushions around driver and G cushions


----------



## DavidA

Tsukuyomi said:


> hey guys im new to the grado brand, i've never tried any pair yet. i have a few questions that i hope you guys could answer and then recommend me a headphone to try.
> 1. detachable cable is a must.
> 2. leather/fake leather/swade or fabric pad. I saw that grado likes to use sponge hearpads and thats a no go for me.
> 3. must be over ear. i'm not a fan of on ear.
> ...


In addition to what the others have noted, here are a few pictures of what you can do:

The various ear pads: S, L and G, note that the various pads will change the sound


 
Front to Back: 
MDR 7506 headband, Nhoord Red V2 drivers in RS style wood cups, SMC jacks for removeable cables, G-pads, very comfortable setup for me, 6-8 hours listening with no problems
MDR 7506 headband, Ypsilon R1 drivers in RS style wood cups, SMC jacks, G-pads
New leather padding on stock Grado headband, aluminum rod blocks, Ypsilon G1 in RS style wood cups, G-pads
Grado RS2e with G-pads, SMC jacks
Hanging on stand: Ypsilon S1 drivers in wood cups, aluminum gimbals, leather headband, G-pads, SMC jacks


----------



## GI-Mike

ESL-1 said:


> The PS1000e & GS2000e will start to gel at about 50 hours and really hit their stride and show their real stuff after 100 hours, enjoy the journey.  They are both quite excellent in my opinion.  They also respond well to final tweaking of their position on head and ears.  You will probably find a favorite position, experiment.
> 
> Congratulations.....


Excellent,  good to hear,  it took my gh2s about 50-75 hrs to really open up..


----------



## Cruelhand Luke

My Grados...SR80e with custom leather headband.


----------



## Cruelhand Luke




----------



## legopart (Jan 24, 2019)

Cruelhand Luke said:


> My Grados...SR80e with custom leather headband.





Cruelhand Luke said:


>


Do you use the magnet-mod?
Which pads do you use?
Which headband you use and do you fill improve ?

What the differents between Sr-80, Sr-80e and Sr-80i (that I having)

Is it possible to remove the back plate, is it improve the sound ?
you removed the front  cover too








thinker said:


> This is great ,midrange becomes really good and lovely  RS-1e with original cushions around driver and G cushions and it looks also great


I like this mod which you put some pads on the another side of this headphones 
(it's better then many internal mods)


----------



## Cruelhand Luke

legopart said:


> Do you use the magnet-mod?
> Which pads do you use?
> Which headband you use and do you fill improve ?
> 
> ...


I mass loaded the backs of the drivers with magnets, the headband is custom, I went to my local leather shop and gave the guy some measurements and had him make it for me...this is the second version, there wasn't enough padding on the first one...it helps improve the comfort immensely, the original headband is HORRIBLE. I'm using the L cush pads...I like the way the G pads feel, but they sound better with the L


----------



## legopart (Jan 24, 2019)

Thanks for your explain 


Can I convert Grado headphones to Balanced XLR connector ?
*It might be stupied to use 32ohm headphones on XLR but I like to try.


----------



## joseph69

legopart said:


> Can I convert Grado headphones to Balanced XLR connector ?


Yes, you can.


----------



## legopart

joseph69 said:


> Yes, you can.


I dont want to cut the original cable (if it having only 3cores then It will kill all the quality of the cable)

Do the original pads better?


----------



## joseph69 (Jan 25, 2019)

@legopart 
You don't have (remove & replace) the original cable, you just need to cut the 1/4" TRS connector off and  terminate it with a 4-pin XLR.
No pads are "better" it's just what you prefer, so whatever is best sounding too you.

I also tried to search for my instructions (for 1/2hr) on how to terminate Grado's with a 4-pin XLR for you, but can't seem to ind it? I'm not very good with the 'search function'.


----------



## Shane D

joseph69 said:


> You don't have (remove & replace) the original cable, you just need to cut the 1/4" TRS connector off and  terminate it with a 4-pin XLR.
> No pads are "better" it's just what you prefer, so whatever is best sounding too you.
> I also tried to search for my detailed instructions (for 1/2hr) on how to terminate Grado's with a 4-pin XLR for you, but can't seem to ind it? I'm not very good with the 'search function'.



I might have asked this before, but could I just get someone to chop my cable, affix a 4.4mm termination and bang I have balanced headphones?

My DAP sounds SO much better on balanced out vs SE out.

Shane D


----------



## joseph69

Shane D said:


> I might have asked this before, but could I just get someone to chop my cable, affix a 4.4mm termination and bang I have balanced headphones?
> 
> My DAP sounds SO much better on balanced out vs SE out.
> 
> Shane D


Yes, absolutely.
I've also posted detailed instructions (with photos) on how to terminate a TRRS connection as well, but can't seem to find it with the 'search feature'?
Maybe the members I did this for could step up and post it? Otherwise, if you need detailed instructions PM me and I'll give them to you. I just didn't feel like re-posting them again being they're post somewhere out there already.


----------



## Shane D

joseph69 said:


> Yes, absolutely.
> I've also posted detailed instructions (with photos) on how to terminate a TRRS connection as well, but can't seem to find it with the 'search feature'?
> Maybe the members I did this for could step up and post it? Otherwise, if you need detailed instructions PM me and I'll give them to you. I just didn't feel like re-posting them again being they're post somewhere out there already.



Cool. I have a new/old amp (iFi MICRO iCann SE) coming today and I am curious about trying my Grado's with it.
I bought this amp in 2017, sold it in 2018 and bought it in 2019. I missed the Xbass and 3D features.

I will try this for a month or two and then maybe look at chop-chop.

It's unfortunate that this amp can't take balanced input.

Shane D


----------



## joseph69

Shane D said:


> Cool. I have a new/old amp (iFi MICRO iCann SE) coming today and I am curious about trying my Grado's with it.
> I bought this amp in 2017, sold it in 2018 and bought it in 2019. I missed the Xbass and 3D features.
> 
> I will try this for a month or two and then maybe look at chop-chop.
> ...


Enjoy your new/old amp coming in today.
When you're ready to terminate in TRRS send me a PM if I can't find the post, which I'm still searching for.


----------



## Shane D

joseph69 said:


> Enjoy your new/old amp coming in today.
> When you're ready to terminate in TRRS send me a PM if I can't find the post, which I'm still searching for.



Thank you!

Shane D


----------



## DavidA

@legopart, differences between SR80, SR80i and SR80e:
SR80, housing is the shallowest, original pads are S-cush, cable is 4 core, bass is the least present of the 3
SR80i, housing is slightly deeper IIRC and look more like the current SR80e, original pads are S-cush, cable is 4 core
SR80e, housing is the deepest, original pads are L-cush, cable is 8 core, warmest sounding of the 3
A pic of SR225e (SR80e is the same housing) and SR60 (SR80 is the same housing)
 
I'm one that hates the stock Grado cables, a bit too stiff and heavy (8 core) for such light headphones.  The stock cables are also to short for my main setup.
I've modded all my Grados: dynamat in the cups and either dynamat or sorbothane on the back of the magnet housing and prefer G-pads except for the SR60 which I like the L-pads better.




Shane D said:


> Cool. I have a new/old amp (iFi MICRO iCann SE) coming today and I am curious about trying my Grado's with it.
> I bought this amp in 2017, sold it in 2018 and bought it in 2019. I missed the Xbass and 3D features.
> I will try this for a month or two and then maybe look at chop-chop.
> It's unfortunate that this amp can't take balanced input.
> Shane D



I wouldn't worry about "balanced" operation unless your amp/DAP has very different output specs for the SE and balanced connections.  I've tried a few amps that had both connections and couldn't hear any differences between the SE and balanced output (Liquid Glass, Liquid Gold, DarkStar, MHA-100) and then there were some that the balanced did sound better (Jot, MJ2, WA22, EC Balancing Act) so its really the design of the amp or DAP and how it pairs with the headphone.


----------



## legopart

Can I mod this headphones to Left-sided headphones (Put some cable through the headband)?
Do the eBay pads have some differents from the original one ?


----------



## DavidA

legopart said:


> Can I mod this headphones to Left-sided headphones (Put some cable through the headband)?
> Do the eBay pads have some differents from the original one ?


You can mod the SR80e to left side cable only, I've done it once for a friend but its not something I'd recommend since it really made the headphone feel off balanced on my head and if you want to make the cables removeable the jack will have to have 4-pins (mini-XLR is what used and its a much larger jack than the SMC that I normally use for Grado style cups)

The ebay pads are most likely different from the original.  Your SR80e came with L-pad which are 3 layer construction of different types of foam while most of the pads sold on ebay will be only one type of foam.


----------



## Shane D

DavidA said:


> @legopart, differences between SR80, SR80i and SR80e:
> SR80, housing is the shallowest, original pads are S-cush, cable is 4 core, bass is the least present of the 3
> SR80i, housing is slightly deeper IIRC and look more like the current SR80e, original pads are S-cush, cable is 4 core
> SR80e, housing is the deepest, original pads are L-cush, cable is 8 core, warmest sounding of the 3
> ...



My DAP (Sony ZX-300), has much better output with the balanced port. It has extra electronic goodies to improve the sound. It is a Must with this DAP.

Shane D


----------



## DavidA

Shane D said:


> My DAP (Sony ZX-300), has much better output with the balanced port. It has extra electronic goodies to improve the sound. It is a Must with this DAP.
> 
> Shane D


That's exactly what I'm saying, it really depends on the amp/DAC.


----------



## Shane D

DavidA said:


> That's exactly what I'm saying, it really depends on the amp/DAC.


Definitely.

Shane D


----------



## goldminetrash

I heard great things about the GH4 lately. Was anyone of you able to compare them to the GH2?
thinking about selling my RS2e and getting a GH4 instead as my second Grado...


----------



## TwoTrack

ESL-1 said:


> The PS1000e & GS2000e will start to gel at about 50 hours and really hit their stride and show their real stuff after 100 hours, enjoy the journey.  They are both quite excellent in my opinion.  They also respond well to final tweaking of their position on head and ears.  You will probably find a favorite position, experiment.
> 
> Congratulations.....



Thank you.


----------



## Cruelhand Luke

joseph69 said:


> Enjoy your new/old amp coming in today.
> When you're ready to terminate in TRRS send me a PM if I can't find the post, which I'm still searching for.


if you find the post about your mod, you should post it in this mod thread, so it won't get lost again:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...dphone-mods-here.867426/page-17#post-14739468


----------



## joseph69

Cruelhand Luke said:


> if you find the post about your mod, you should post it in this mod thread, so it won't get lost again:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...dphone-mods-here.867426/page-17#post-14739468


Good idea. I'm 99% sure I posted it in this thread, but there is that 1% chance it's in another Grado thread, but still, I can't find it at all as of yet.


----------



## joseph69

I've found directions I posted on how to terminate the 8-conductor Grado SE cable to 4-pin XLR here.
These directions are rather confusing in hindsight, so I just edited the post to make it a little easier to understand. 
This is NOT the "detailed" post I'm looking for which I created sometime after this one, so I'll keep searching for it.


----------



## legopart

What do you think about the hd414 pads?


----------



## joseph69

Aesthetically they're ugly, otherwise I've never heard them.


----------



## trellus

Those yellow pads are hideous, but if I remember correctly, they were commonly used for some of the entry level Grado Prestige-line headphones and some people seemed to like them?


----------



## fleasbaby

legopart said:


> What do you think about the hd414 pads?



They are indeed ugly as sin, but they can make a nice poor-man's substitute for the TTVJ flat. They make things a tad warmer than the TTVJ, but they work well. 

If you're lucky you might find pairs made in other colors on eBay.

Personally, I used them with some older Grados for a while anyway because they suited the "industrial design, function over form" aesthetic pretty well.


----------



## ESL-1

legopart said:


> What do you think about the hd414 pads?



I'm curious, is there any sonic or comfort difference if you reverse which side faces out?


----------



## fleasbaby

ESL-1 said:


> I'm curious, is there any sonic or comfort difference if you reverse which side faces out?



No difference doing that, but adding a hole to expose the driver face alleviates the warmth.


----------



## Rwit (Feb 2, 2019)

About a year ago I purchased a pair of SR125e, and while I've been happy with them, ever since I bought them I haven't been able to shake the buyer's remorse in the back of my head that I should have shelled out $50 more for the 225e.

Now after a year I've been bit by the upgrade bug and I'm wondering what the best upgrade path is.

*225e*: Is the 225e a clear enough upgrade from the 125e to warrant upgrading at all? I concede I should have bought these originally but is the difference enough that I will notice for most music?

*325e*: How do these compare to what I have? I have heard these can be polarizing because people think they are too bright. I am also worried they might be heavier and more uncomfortable than what I am used to. But I think they would possibly be a more clear upgrade from the 125e I have now.

*RS2e*: From everything I have read about them, I think if I were to buy these they would be my endgame and could be happy with them for a long time. But at $500 I wonder if they are really worth it in terms of performance upgrade above the prestige series (almost double the cost of the 325e).

As I mentioned above, I currently have the 125e and am mostly happy with them, but I can't shake the idea that there are details and soundstage that I am missing out on. I think I want to keep with the Grado sound though.

I bought a set of the Earzonk L-pads to try with them, but I generally stick with the S-pads that came with the headphones for 90% of my listening because of the improved bass response that they bring with the 125e, and I find prolonged listening with the L-pads a bit fatiguing. I do most of my listening through a Schiit Fulla 2 DAC/Amp.

I mostly listen to indie rock, jazz, and hip hop (not as bad through the Grados as I think people make it out to be).

Appreciate any advice. Naturally, cost is a concern for me otherwise I would have already sprung for the RS2e . I will probably sell my 125e to subsidize the cost of the upgrade as I can't justify having both pairs.


----------



## joseph69

From what I've read here on the thread, everyone seems to love the RS2e.


----------



## Cruelhand Luke

Rwit said:


> About a year ago I purchased a pair of SR125e, and while I've been happy with them, ever since I bought them I haven't been able to shake the buyer's remorse in the back of my head that I should have shelled out $50 more for the 225e.
> 
> Now after a year I've been bit by the upgrade bug and I'm wondering what the best upgrade path is.
> 
> ...


A 325e, it will be an upgrade in sound, but not a big leap..more like a refinement. The RS2e is generally very well liked and will be a very big jump in sound quality...but the higher up the ladder you go in price, the more you run into diminishing returns, I'm not sure you'll find them to be 200% better in sound. 
Which brings me to the third option you didn't mention: mod the ones you have now. 
For example, I had a leather headband made at my local leather shop for $20, I bought some aluminum cups off another headfier and upgraded my headphones myself and saved a bunch of money. Grados are really easy to mod, one of the easiest headphones to work on actually. 
You could make yourself some awesome looking and sounding headphones for a lot less than the cost of new ones.


----------



## DavidA

Rwit said:


> About a year ago I purchased a pair of SR125e, and while I've been happy with them, ever since I bought them I haven't been able to shake the buyer's remorse in the back of my head that I should have shelled out $50 more for the 225e.
> 
> Now after a year I've been bit by the upgrade bug and I'm wondering what the best upgrade path is.
> 
> ...


While I haven't heard a 125e I do have the 225e, RS2e, and SR60, I've also owned or heard SR80, SR80i, SR325i, SR325e, PS500, PS500e, RS1e (original which was not liked by most) PS1000e, GS1000e and GS2000e.  With that said I started with the SR325e which for me was a bit too harsh in the highs at times with some tracks so I sent it back and got the SR225e which I liked a bit more since the highs were not as sharp/harsh to me.  After a few months I started modding the SR225e (dynamat in the cups, felt on back of button, sorbothane on the driver magnet, SMC jacks for removeable cable, and G-pads), really liked the changes and ordered the original RS1e and didn't care for the sound and sent them back for the RS2e which is a nice noticeable upgrade from the SR225e but its not worth double the cost IMO but this has more to do with diminishing returns the higher up the ladder you go.  Since you have the 125e I don't think the SR225e would be worth the upgrade cost and just remember that the SR225e comes with L-pads which are different from the Earzonk L-pads so comfort might be an issue for you.  This is one reason I like G-pads (OEM-$40-45/pair or aftermarket ebay- $5-8/pair) since they are over ear and much more comfortable to me but due to the difference in construction they will alter the sound, good or bad depends on the individual.


----------



## Rwit

Cruelhand Luke said:


> Which brings me to the third option you didn't mention: mod the ones you have now.
> For example, I had a leather headband made at my local leather shop for $20, I bought some aluminum cups off another headfier and upgraded my headphones myself and saved a bunch of money. Grados are really easy to mod, one of the easiest headphones to work on actually.
> You could make yourself some awesome looking and sounding headphones for a lot less than the cost of new ones.



Thanks for the advice on the 325e, and the comment about diminishing returns is well taken.

I am reluctant to mod because I can see it being a money sink and offering less value than just getting the next best model, and also because I don't really trust myself taking my headphones apart and doing it. But I do enjoy looking at the Grado mods other people have come up with. If I were going to go down this route for fun I would probably invest in a 60e for the project.


----------



## dr cornelius

Rwit said:


> About a year ago I purchased a pair of SR125e, and while I've been happy with them, ever since I bought them I haven't been able to shake the buyer's remorse in the back of my head that I should have shelled out $50 more for the 225e.
> 
> Now after a year I've been bit by the upgrade bug and I'm wondering what the best upgrade path is.
> 
> ...



I have the 125e and RS2e - I got them because I use headphones everyday for work.  My idea was to have the 125’s to take around with me during the day, leaving the RS2’s at home for more critical listening.  The difference between the two is big - one thing I’ve found with the Grado line, is the soundstage becomes wider and more cohesive as you go up the line.  You’d think because they’re all open back, that the soundstage would be more open, even with the SR60e - but I found the 60 and 80 to be a little “in your head” sounding.  The 125e’s IMO are the real entry into the virtues of the Grado sound - I really like mine as a good all around headphone. 

If you want to continue with  Grados  and upgrade - I think the RS2e is good one.  Classic mahogany design, lightweight - it will definitely feel like a more premium product.  Sound wise you’ll hear a bigger, smoother soundstage - bass is tight - with a little warmth, and extremely detailed.  I really love the bass on the RS2e.  Mid-range is more analytical, vs. warm - if that’s a sound that’s ok with you - fast and detailed.  The 125e has a little more vocal warmth...  RS2e high end is very smooth, again lots of detail.  Amazing jazz headphones IMO...

I’m with you, I don’t like the 125e with the L pads - I like sticking with the pads that Grados ship with...  I also didn’t like the 325e - bright balance and the metal cups were too heavy - the great thing about the wood is the light weight...


----------



## Rwit

dr cornelius said:


> I have the 125e and RS2e - I got them because I use headphones everyday for work.  My idea was to have the 125’s to take around with me during the day, leaving the RS2’s at home for more critical listening.  The difference between the two is big - one thing I’ve found with the Grado line, is the soundstage becomes wider and more cohesive as you go up the line.  You’d think because they’re all open back, that the soundstage would be more open, even with the SR60e - but I found the 60 and 80 to be a little “in your head” sounding.  The 125e’s IMO are the real entry into the virtues of the Grado sound - I really like mine as a good all around headphone.
> 
> If you want to continue with  Grados  and upgrade - I think the RS2e is good one.  Classic mahogany design, lightweight - it will definitely feel like a more premium product.  Sound wise you’ll hear a bigger, smoother soundstage - bass is tight - with a little warmth, and extremely detailed.  I really love the bass on the RS2e.  Mid-range is more analytical, vs. warm - if that’s a sound that’s ok with you - fast and detailed.  The 125e has a little more vocal warmth...  RS2e high end is very smooth, again lots of detail.  Amazing jazz headphones IMO...
> 
> I’m with you, I don’t like the 125e with the L pads - I like sticking with the pads that Grados ship with...  I also didn’t like the 325e - bright balance and the metal cups were too heavy - the great thing about the wood is the light weight...



Thanks for the detailed breakdown of the differences between the 125e and the RS2e -- Extremely helpful. And yeah, not mentioned in my original post but I think the RS2e's look so good in pictures. The 325e have a premium look too but something about their appearance puts me off, and it would be annoying if they're much heavier than the other Grados.


----------



## whohasaquestion (Feb 3, 2019)

While 325e is heavier than lower-end models, it's not in any way considered a heavy pair of cans.

In comparison to 80i (sorry no experience with 125), the bass presence, soundstage and instrument separation of 325e really stand out. It's rather on the bright side but very detailed (baby detail monster?) and the bass presence is something I didn't find in 80i.


----------



## Cruelhand Luke (Feb 2, 2019)

whohasaquestion said:


> While 325e is heavier than lower-end models, it's not in any way considered a heavy pair of cans.
> 
> In comparison to 80i (sorry no experience with 125), the bass presence, soundstage and instrument separation of 325e really stands out. It's rather on the bride side but very detailed (baby detail monster?) and the bass presence is something I didn't find in 80i.


I heartily second this. I 'converted' my 80e to a 325e and your assessment is spot on.
'Heavy' is a relative term when it comes to headphones, while the aluminum cups are heavier, it doesn't make them a heavy headphone like some others (I'm giving some side-eye to my Argons right now) The added weight actually improves the sound in my opinion. It holds the cups more securely to my head.
Detail, clarity and soundstage all improved, but the big surprise was the improvement in the bass region. It became more detailed/accurate, but it also digs deeper now, by a noticeable margin. In terms of the bass specifically, when it was in stock form the 80e didn't compare favorably to my modded SHP9500s...after the conversion the bass is a little deeper and the detail is much better. It gained texture and clarity that wasn't quite there before.
Can you tell I am a 325e fan? I think they are underrated in the Grado community.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I agree...while all the Grados are great, the RS2e is SPECIAL and well worth stretching for....worth trading in your SR125, though you will lose the benefit of those extra-comfortable pads that the -125 provides.


----------



## gregorya

Rwit said:


> About a year ago I purchased a pair of SR125e, and while I've been happy with them, ever since I bought them I haven't been able to shake the buyer's remorse in the back of my head that I should have shelled out $50 more for the 225e.
> 
> Now after a year I've been bit by the upgrade bug and I'm wondering what the best upgrade path is.
> 
> ...



Another option for the budget conscious buyer is to keep your eyes on the classifieds... there are some good deals to be had on all levels of Grados, both here and on other audiophile forums. 

A used pair of RS2e might be worth a shot. 

Good luck!


----------



## ESL-1 (Feb 2, 2019)

Rwit said:


> About a year ago I purchased a pair of SR125e, and while I've been happy with them, ever since I bought them I haven't been able to shake the buyer's remorse in the back of my head that I should have shelled out $50 more for the 225e.
> 
> Now after a year I've been bit by the upgrade bug and I'm wondering what the best upgrade path is.
> 
> ...


----------



## ESL-1 (Feb 2, 2019)

ESL-1 response stuck in the middle of below quote, hit the expand link. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

QUOTE="Rwit, post: 14755105, member: 508604"]About a year ago I purchased a pair of SR125e, and while I've been happy with them, ever since I bought them I haven't been able to shake the buyer's remorse in the back of my head that I should have shelled out $50 more for the 225e.

Now after a year I've been bit by the upgrade bug and I'm wondering what the best upgrade path is.

*225e*: Is the 225e a clear enough upgrade from the 125e to warrant upgrading at all? I concede I should have bought these originally but is the difference 
enough that I will notice for most music

*325e*: How do these compare to what I have? I have heard these can be polarizing because people think they are too bright. I am also worried they might be heavier and more uncomfortable than what I am used ......

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ESL-1 Responds:

Some good responses.  If you can swing it (don't forget second hand) I think the RS2e stands out as a top choice without getting into bigger dollars.  An additional set of thoughts would be the new limited edition GH3 and GH4.  I have listened to both and in my opion they both offer top performance in their respective price points.  Lightweight wood construction puts them in the comfort range of the RS2 and although I did not get to directly compare to the RS2e they deserve major consideration.  An added bonus if you do like them is the limited production aspect.  Feel free to reach out with any questions.

Enjoy the journey.....

As I mentioned above, I currently have the 125e and am mostly happy with them, but I can't shake the idea that there are details and soundstage that I am missing out on. I think I want to keep with the Grado sound though.

I bought a set of the Earzonk L-pads to try with them, but I generally stick with the S-pads that came with the headphones for 90% of my listening because of the improved bass response that they bring with the 125e, and I find prolonged listening with the L-pads a bit fatiguing. I do most of my listening through a Schiit Fulla 2 DAC/Amp.

I mostly listen to indie rock, jazz, and hip hop (not as bad through the Grados as I think people make it out to be).

Appreciate any advice. Naturally, cost is a concern for me otherwise I would have already sprung for the RS2e . I will probably sell my 125e to subsidize the cost of the upgrade as I can't justify having both pairs.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dannyvstheworld

@Rwit Having owned all 3 models you mentioned, I think both 325e and 2e are good headphones. 325e have more emphasis on treble while 2e have more on high mid, so which one is more fatiguing depends on your sensitivity to treble and high mid.

On a portable source like Mojo, it's not easy for me to tell 325e from 500e, that's how great 325e are; while you could easily tell 2e apart from any of other Grado headphones, that's how special they are.

Both headphones are beautiful. In my opinion you can't go wrong with either one, and you may even what them both since they compliment each other well.


----------



## Desi

Today i found these SR200 on ebay,
Can somebody tell mehow can i identify them as the current for sale seem to have no buttons..

https://m.ebay.com/itm/FREE-P-P-Gra...e&pageci=1f97649a-8ca2-4ae0-9409-15a2b4fdb0b8


----------



## rx79ez08

Desi said:


> Today i found these SR200 on ebay,
> Can somebody tell mehow can i identify them as the current for sale seem to have no buttons..
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/FREE-P-P-Gra...e&pageci=1f97649a-8ca2-4ae0-9409-15a2b4fdb0b8




I happen to have a pair of SR200, cannot seem to find it at the moment otherwise I will take some photos of my pair. 

Two comments going by memory, happy to be proven wrong. 
* The picture seem to indicate the driver doesn't seem to be the Black Star version, as they are missing the black star in the middle.The drivers of the SR200 I have got a black plaster bit in the middle that looks a star.
* The headband seem to bend in a bit too much. The SR200 I got has a headband with what seem like very stiff curved steel rod in the middle. As a result it is almost entirely stiff and resemble a semi-circle. From what I seen only very old Grado has that type of headband, i.e. the HP1000, HP2, etc. I also have a pair of very old SR80 that has that type of headband. That could mean the headband has been changed. What is in the photo looks more like something typically on a SR325 or something like that.


----------



## Desi

rx79ez08 said:


> I happen to have a pair of SR200, cannot seem to find it at the moment otherwise I will take some photos of my pair.
> 
> Two comments going by memory, happy to be proven wrong.
> * The picture seem to indicate the driver doesn't seem to be the Black Star version, as they are missing the black star in the middle.The drivers of the SR200 I have got a black plaster bit in the middle that looks a star.
> * The headband seem to bend in a bit too much. The SR200 I got has a headband with what seem like very stiff curved steel rod in the middle. As a result it is almost entirely stiff and resemble a semi-circle. From what I seen only very old Grado has that type of headband, i.e. the HP1000, HP2, etc. I also have a pair of very old SR80 that has that type of headband. That could mean the headband has been changed. What is in the photo looks more like something typically on a SR325 or something like that.


Thanks for your help!
In the meantime I  google to see what I can find, it shows a version with the blackstar like the one you mention and also a version with pink drivers as the one for sale!
I noticed that the blackstar version is really expensive and reach the price of an hp1000 pair instead of the pink driver version which is less than the half..


----------



## Cactus Vomit

So I've been a happy owner of the RS2e since last May, combining it with the simple JDS Labs cMoyBB amp which adds just the right amount of bass.  I originally was very interested in getting the GH2, since there were many reviews floating around basically saying it was everything you love about Grado, but with even better bass reproduction.  Due to a deal I couldn't turn down, I ended up going with the RS2e instead.  Now that the GH4 is out, I'm wondering if anyone has had the opportunity to compare it directly against the RS2e, and has any thoughts over whether it's worth making the switch.


----------



## luchoh

Cactus Vomit said:


> So I've been a happy owner of the RS2e since last May, combining it with the simple JDS Labs cMoyBB amp which adds just the right amount of bass.  I originally was very interested in getting the GH2, since there were many reviews floating around basically saying it was everything you love about Grado, but with even better bass reproduction.  Due to a deal I couldn't turn down, I ended up going with the RS2e instead.  Now that the GH4 is out, I'm wondering if anyone has had the opportunity to compare it directly against the RS2e, and has any thoughts over whether it's worth making the switch.


After checking out Audeze LCD-2C and not really carring about them, I decided to go the Grado route. I went to my local dealer and heard the 225s and liked them enough to order RS2e unheard. Instructed my dealer to ask Grado which they’d recommend between RS2e and GH4 and Grado said the latter.
I have now about 100 hours on them and like them a lot. They compare well to my Stax 300 Limiteds.


----------



## canali

has anyone done a comparison amongst all the 4 GH series, in how their sound sigs differ?


----------



## odessamarin

luchoh said:


> I went to my local dealer and heard the 225s and liked them enough to order RS2e unheard



I had RS2e, I really suggest to pare them with RA-1 amp from grado. Its not that expansive second hand, but RS2e was the benefits most form all other grados I tried. And they sounds externally good!
Really advice to give a try.
cheers


----------



## Rwit

I’ve been leaning towards the RS2e (which I still haven’t heard), but today I stopped into B&H during my lunch and got the chance to listen to the GH3.

If you’re familiar with B&H you know their listening setup isn’t ideal (loud, busy store, questionable audio source, etc) and I was only in there for a few minutes. But even under those conditions, listening to the GH3 side by side with the 125e (which I own) I could tell the GH3 is a good step up in quality.

The GH3 has a musicality and presence which the 125e lacks. The soundstage was noticeably improved. I think from what I heard the treble is a bit less harsh. Granted, it wasn’t an orders of magnitude improvement overall, but it was a definite improvement.

The GH3 is also much lighter and more comfortable to wear than the 125e, which is a huge deal for me. Even if they sounded the same it would be a reason to switch.

Can anybody who has tried the GH3 and 325e let me know how they compare? The GH3 uses flat pads like the 60-80-125 and yet is still a significant improvement so I am curious how the GH3 compares with the 225-325 in terms of sound.

As of today I would say I am considering the GH3 for my next Grado. Still need to hear the RS2e and 325e.


----------



## Shane D

Rwit said:


> I’ve been leaning towards the RS2e (which I still haven’t heard), but today I stopped into B&H during my lunch and got the chance to listen to the GH3.
> 
> If you’re familiar with B&H you know their listening setup isn’t ideal (loud, busy store, questionable audio source, etc) and I was only in there for a few minutes. But even under those conditions, listening to the GH3 side by side with the 125e (which I own) I could tell the GH3 is a good step up in quality.
> 
> ...



I can't speak to exactly your situation, but...
I bought the SR325e's and it was a love/hate thing at first. Fun to listen to, but bright. After about six months they became my favourite.
I decided that I wanted to climb the family tree and I wanted woodies.
I bought the GH2's and Loved them from the start. Sold the 325's and these are keepers.

At least that was my experience, FWIW.

Shane D


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

All these talks make me really want to try out a GH model but the local distributor doesn’t carry them...  IIRC someone on this thread said the GH1 is similar to the PS500e, which makes me even more curious


----------



## dr cornelius

Rwit said:


> I’ve been leaning towards the RS2e (which I still haven’t heard), but today I stopped into B&H during my lunch and got the chance to listen to the GH3.
> 
> If you’re familiar with B&H you know their listening setup isn’t ideal (loud, busy store, questionable audio source, etc) and I was only in there for a few minutes. But even under those conditions, listening to the GH3 side by side with the 125e (which I own) I could tell the GH3 is a good step up in quality.
> 
> ...



Have you tried going to Audio 46 (on 46th Street).  They have a lot of Grados there and might have a pair of RS2e’s to demo.  I was curious about the GH3, thanks for the impressions...


----------



## Rwit

dr cornelius said:


> Have you tried going to Audio 46 (on 46th Street).  They have a lot of Grados there and might have a pair of RS2e’s to demo.  I was curious about the GH3, thanks for the impressions...



Thanks for the suggestion. I've been to Audio46 but it was awhile back. I recall they had a few Grados but none of them were on display and they were all behind glass. The truth is I'm probably not going to buy a pair of headphones on my lunch break so I always feel a bit bad asking to sample the product when I know I'm just demoing and not going to buy then or there. But I may need to get over this if I ever want to hear these things. It may also be a good way to learn about unadvertised deals.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Feb 7, 2019)

end of an era.goodbye pizza box






http://blog.gradolabs.com/new-branding-packaging-identity/




> Your three favourite Grado products?
> Firstly, the Grado SR60, because that’s the one that gave us credibility. It launched in 1994 and we’re still producing them. It's 25 years old now and has had three generations. We only come out with new models when we feel we have something new that’s worthwhile, and that applies all the way up the line.
> 
> I always thought of the SR60 as a seed. We were giving people an opportunity to get into the Grado world, and then they end up moving up the line. People ask, "what gets better?", and the easiest way to explain the answer is it that you keep the signature Grado sound, you just get more and more information.
> ...


https://www.whathifi.com/features/j...ngs-why-headphones-and-finally-going-wireless

you can't go wrong with sr60


----------



## dr cornelius

Rwit said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I've been to Audio46 but it was awhile back. I recall they had a few Grados but none of them were on display and they were all behind glass. The truth is I'm probably not going to buy a pair of headphones on my lunch break so I always feel a bit bad asking to sample the product when I know I'm just demoing and not going to buy then or there. But I may need to get over this if I ever want to hear these things. It may also be a good way to learn about unadvertised deals.



I’ve demoed a few things there, so I would assume that they’d let you try some Grados...  I know what you mean about demoing without being ready to buy, but when you start spending more , it’s ok to try anyway...


----------



## Rwit

Well, I demoed the GH3, 325e, and RS2e at the same time, and I was slightly surprised by the results. Based on my brief 15 minutes of listening I would say:
GH3 << 325e < RS2e

I assumed the GH3 and 325e would be on the same level because of their similarity in price, but I much preferred the sound of the 325e to the GH3. The GH3 were more comfortable to wear, owing to the lighter weight and the flat pads, but they were outclassed in sound by the 325e. I was also a bit surprised that I judged the 325e and RS2e so closely. The RS2e were more pleasant sounding, but it was not an enormous difference between the two that I think I was expecting.


----------



## whohasaquestion

Rwit said:


> Well, I demoed the GH3, 325e, and RS2e at the same time, and I was slightly surprised by the results. Based on my brief 15 minutes of listening I would say:
> GH3 << 325e < RS2e
> 
> I assumed the GH3 and 325e would be on the same level because of their similarity in price, but I much preferred the sound of the 325e to the GH3. The GH3 were more comfortable to wear, owing to the lighter weight and the flat pads, but they were outclassed in sound by the 325e. I was also a bit surprised that I judged the 325e and RS2e so closely. The RS2e were more pleasant sounding, but it was not an enormous difference between the two that I think I was expecting.




Glad that you actually got to try these headphones on instead of relying purely on review/recommendation. 

Was it at Audio46? If so, I may just have to stop by next time visiting NY.


----------



## Gippy (Feb 9, 2019)

Rwit said:


> GH3 << 325e < RS2e



The GH3 is interesting, being Grado's least expensive wooden model. But the wood cup is so tiny, probably tinier than the plastics, so the resonance you get from the wood is minimal. As for the SR325e, I've always viewed it as a gimmick because of the metal. Because the weight is concentrated, it feels heavier than any GS model. I've never recommended it.

The RS2e and GH2 (if you can find it) are the best 40mm wooden models. The RS1e is interesting in that it uses the 50mm driver and is better off with the G-cushions. The 50mm driver is tuned differently and that's why opinion is divided on it. But because the RS1e and GH2 were priced within $50 of each other, I'd tell people to go for the GH2 every time.

Audio46 has the GS3000e available to demo. Even though it's likely out of your budget, give it a try just to get some perspective as to how a flagship Grado sounds. I gave my thoughts here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/page-2594#post-14607468


----------



## Cruelhand Luke

Gippy said:


> The GH3 is interesting, being Grado's least expensive wooden model. But the wood cup is so tiny, probably tinier than the plastics, so the resonance you get from the wood is minimal. As for the SR325e, I've always viewed it as a gimmick because of the metal. Because the weight is concentrated, it feels heavier than any GS model. I've never recommended it.
> 
> The RS2e and GH2 (if you can find it) are the best 40mm wooden models. The RS1e is interesting in that it uses the 50mm driver and is better off with the G-cushions. The 50mm driver is tuned differently and that's why opinion is divided on it. But because the RS1e and GH2 were priced within $50 of each other, I'd tell people to go for the GH2 every time.


The metal cups on the 325e are hardly a gimmick, I can tell you from personal experience that swapping out the plastic cups on the SR80e for the metal 325e cups provides definite sonic improvements over the lower level Prestige line headphones.


----------



## Rwit

whohasaquestion said:


> Was it at Audio46? If so, I may just have to stop by next time visiting NY.



Yep, Audio46. They couldn’t have been more helpful or patient. Definitely recommended.


----------



## dr cornelius

Rwit said:


> Yep, Audio46. They couldn’t have been more helpful or patient. Definitely recommended.



They are great - I buy a lot of gear from B&H, but I’ve purchased my last few headphones/earphones from Audio46 because of their customer service...

Glad you got to hear the RS2e.


----------



## whohasaquestion

Strange that Grado doesn't publish the weight of SR325e but here it is: 

*337.7g*

Pic to back up the claim 
https://photos.app.goo.gl/3z92r3meLR1dhnM27


----------



## Cruelhand Luke

whohasaquestion said:


> Strange that Grado doesn't publish the weight of SR325e but here it is:
> 
> *337.7g*
> 
> ...


Well that's interesting. I recently got the Monolith M565, a planar headphone that every body praises for being so lightweight. It seemed to me that both headphones are similar in weight, so I just looked it up, and they are nearly identical. They list the weight of the M565 as 335g. The ironic part is that I don't have the garden hose cable on my 325e, so they actually do feel a little bit lighter than the M565. 
Once again, I have to point out, the Grado community is a cult with it's own version of reality, "Oh no, the 325e are soooo heavy!" 
Meanwhile out here in the real world...


----------



## ruhenheiM

Cruelhand Luke said:


> Well that's interesting. I recently got the Monolith M565, a planar headphone that every body praises for being so lightweight. It seemed to me that both headphones are similar in weight, so I just looked it up, and they are nearly identical. They list the weight of the M565 as 335g. The ironic part is that I don't have the garden hose cable on my 325e, so they actually do feel a little bit lighter than the M565.
> Once again, I have to point out, the Grado community is a cult with it's own version of reality, "Oh no, the 325e are soooo heavy!"
> Meanwhile out here in the real world...


compare to the their wood headphones and plastic headphones, the metal one is heavy. sometimes i wonder if the wood is real because it is really light weight


----------



## Cruelhand Luke

ruhenheiM said:


> compare to the their wood headphones and plastic headphones, the metal one is heavy. sometimes i wonder if the wood is real because it is really light weight


Thank you for proving my point, "Here in the Grado compound, the 325 is very heavy"


----------



## ruhenheiM

Cruelhand Luke said:


> Thank you for proving my point, "Here in the Grado compound, the 325 is very heavy"


it's about perspective. i'm using ps1000e which is 500 grams headphones if i'm wearing 300 grams something headphones,sure that 300 grams headphone is super light.but when you compare 150-200 grams headphones to 350 grams headphones, i'm not sure where you learn your math but i'm still pretty sure 350 grams is heavier than 150 grams but then again i'm using metric system


----------



## Cruelhand Luke

ruhenheiM said:


> it's about perspective. i'm using ps1000e which is 500 grams headphones if i'm wearing 300 grams something headphones,sure that 300 grams headphone is super light.but when you compare 150-200 grams headphones to 350 grams headphones, i'm not sure where you learn your math but i'm still pretty sure 350 grams is heavier than 150 grams but then again i'm using metric system


My math is pretty solid actually, and I _clearly_ get that it is about perspective. I'm not sure where you learned to insult people for no reason, but I just posted, a few moments ago that my "light" M565 and my 'heavy' 325e weigh nearly the same...
I get it, you're in the cult of Grado, what happens out here in the real world doesn't land in your consciousness.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Cruelhand Luke said:


> My math is pretty solid actually, and I _clearly_ get that it is about perspective. I'm not sure where you learned to insult people for no reason, but I just posted, a few moments ago that my "light" M565 and my 'heavy' 325e weigh nearly the same...
> I get it, you're in the cult of Grado, what happens out here in the real world doesn't land in your consciousness.


i wasn't try to insult, i just stating the fact. i have sr100 which is about 150grams. i have sr60 with wood cup mod which is about 210grams, i used to have rs1 which i didn't scale for the weight but it was lighter that my sr60 wood cup mod. i also have various headphones in 300 grams weight, and i have ps1000e which is my heaviest headphone in my collection stand around 490 grams. like i said,if you compare the plastic models of grado to sr325e. thats comparing 150 grams to 325 grams.if the person of this grado cult saying that 325grams is heavier than 150 grams, is that person crazy? and if they compare the wood models to sr325e which is comparing about 200-250grams to 325 grams. is that person crazy is he/she said 325 grams in heavier than 250 grams? unless if he comparing ps1000e with sr325e and then said sr325e is super heavy my guess is that person is lost his mind. but hey maybe just like you said this grado cult forget about simple math


----------



## Cruelhand Luke (Feb 9, 2019)

ruhenheiM said:


> i wasn't try to insult, i just stating the fact. i have sr100 which is about 150grams. i have sr60 with wood cup mod which is about 210grams, i used to have rs1 which i didn't scale for the weight but it was lighter that my sr60 wood cup mod. i also have various headphones in 300 grams weight, and i have ps1000e which is my heaviest headphone in my collection stand around 490 grams. like i said,if you compare the plastic models of grado to sr325e. thats comparing 150 grams to 325 grams.if the person of this grado cult saying that 325grams is heavier than 150 grams, is that person crazy? and if they compare the wood models to sr325e which is comparing about 200-250grams to 325 grams. is that person crazy is he/she said 325 grams in heavier than 250 grams? unless if he comparing ps1000e with sr325e and then said sr325e is super heavy my guess is that person is lost his mind. but hey maybe just like you said this grado cult forget about simple math


1) " i'm not sure where you learn your math but i'm still pretty sure 350 grams is heavier than 150 grams but then again i'm using metric system"
clearly this statement is meant to be an insult, albeit a mild one. I understand perfectly that 350 grams is more than 150 grams, etc. I never made any kind of comment that indicates I do not get that.
2) I get the point you are making, so you can lay off the bloviating, it's obvious in my very first comment I get it.
3) YOU are the one not getting the point: in the _real world_, the 325e is not a heavy headphone....but here in the Grado Compound it is.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Cruelhand Luke said:


> 1) " i'm not sure where you learn your math but i'm still pretty sure 350 grams is heavier than 150 grams but then again i'm using metric system"
> clearly this statement is meant to be an insult, albeit a mild one. I understand perfectly that a 350 grams is more than 150 grams, etc. I never made any kind of comment that indicates I don not get that.
> 2) I get the point you are making, so you can stop your bloviating, it's obvious in my very first comment I get it.
> 3) YOU are the one not getting the point: in the _real world_, the 325e is not a heavy headphone....but here in the Grado Compound it is.


read my first staatement



ruhenheiM said:


> *compare to the their wood headphones and plastic headphones, the metal one is heavy*. sometimes i wonder if the wood is real because it is really light weight



i wasn't comparing with other headphones with the same 300 grams weight. i was comparing with the plastic models which is 150 grams. and the wood models which is 200-250 grams. 300 grams is not heavy. 500 grams is heavy especially for long listening session. but when you compare that 300 grams headphone with the wood/plastic models of grado then i get the point why those 300 grams headphone suddenly become heavy. have you try gs1000 or rs1? that headphones are super light, compare to sr325e it's not even a contest which one is more comfort to wear


----------



## Cruelhand Luke

ruhenheiM said:


> read my first staatement
> 
> 
> 
> i wasn't comparing with other headphones with the same 300 grams weight. i was comparing with the plastic models which is 150 grams. and the wood models which is 200-250 grams. 300 grams is not heavy. 500 grams is heavy especially for long listening session. but when you compare that 300 grams headphone with the wood/plastic models of grado then i get the point why those 300 grams headphone suddenly become heavy. have you try gs1000 or rs1? that headphones are super light, compare to sr325e it's not even a contest which one is more comfort to wear


Lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## Rwit

Well, coming from the 125e, I will say the 325e certainly felt more _substantial_, but I wouldn't say it was heavy. I was also surprised about how big the L-pads were. I have the Earzonk ones and they didn't prepare me for how big the Grado ones felt in person. In all though the weight and the pads effect made it feel more premium. I only wore it for a few minutes so I'm not sure how I would feel about it after a longer time.


----------



## HungryPanda

After my Audeze LCD-X anything else is fine


----------



## whohasaquestion

whohasaquestion said:


> While 325e is heavier than lower-end models, it's not in any way considered a heavy pair of cans.
> 
> In comparison to 80i (sorry no experience with 125), the bass presence, soundstage and instrument separation of 325e really stand out. It's rather on the bright side but very detailed (baby detail monster?) and the bass presence is something I didn't find in 80i.


So I just got to experienced SR80e this afternoon so here is the updated impression on the 'new' 80e:

Bass is there. I want to say it's a little less bright than 325e but also ever so slightly less resolving. While bass is more present on the E serie, on the SR 80e, however, it's a bit muddy and not as punchy as on 325e. 

The Senn hd280 right next sounded real fine but not as intimate as grado sr80e (Typical Senn). It's a preference thing but hard to imagine going wrong with either if  you either prefer closed or open headphone.


----------



## DavidA

Rwit said:


> Well, coming from the 125e, I will say the 325e certainly felt more _substantial_, but I wouldn't say it was heavy. I was also surprised about how big the L-pads were. I have the Earzonk ones and they didn't prepare me for how big the Grado ones felt in person. In all though the weight and the pads effect made it feel more premium. I only wore it for a few minutes so I'm not sure how I would feel about it after a longer time.


I didn't notice any difference is size from OEM L-pads and the generic (Earzonk, ebay) ones that I also had at the time.  There is a noticeable difference in construction but no difference in size unless Grado ships the SR325e with different pads these days?  Can you post a picture showing the size differences?


----------



## Cruelhand Luke

Rwit said:


> Well, coming from the 125e, I will say the 325e certainly felt more _substantial_, but I wouldn't say it was heavy. I was also surprised about how big the L-pads were. I have the Earzonk ones and they didn't prepare me for how big the Grado ones felt in person. In all though the weight and the pads effect made it feel more premium. I only wore it for a few minutes so I'm not sure how I would feel about it after a longer time.


The aggressive sound signature will probably wear you down before the weight of the headphone itself does.


----------



## gregorya

It ain't heavy, it's my Grado


----------



## Cruelhand Luke

Here's the before and after picture for my Grado project. New cups and grills, L cush pads, custom headband. I'm really happy with how they came out. When I get some Dynamat I'll do a little bit of damping, but otherwise I am done messing with them.


----------



## formicae

After being out of the game for a while (my last few pairs were an SR80, an SR125 and an Alessandro MS-1 -- all non-*i* -- woodied with Vibro Labs (RIP) mahogany cups), I started buying E-series sets last year and woodying them as gifts for friends, so I've seen a handful of sets from various sources. They've all had silverback drivers. Last week I ordered a pair of SR80s to mod for myself and was surprised to discover they had red drivers. Are these pretty old stock, or are they still kicking out red drivers here and there? 

I'm pleased to see them, since I plan to go with a pretty widely-spaced grille and braided clear-sleeved cables and they'll look lovely, but I'm kind of curious as to their provenance, I thought they stopped marking them a few years ago.


----------



## DavidA

formicae said:


> After being out of the game for a while (my last few pairs were an SR80, an SR125 and an Alessandro MS-1 -- all non-*i* -- woodied with Vibro Labs (RIP) mahogany cups), I started buying E-series sets last year and woodying them as gifts for friends, so I've seen a handful of sets from various sources. They've all had silverback drivers. Last week I ordered a pair of SR80s to mod for myself and was surprised to discover they had red drivers. Are these pretty old stock, or are they still kicking out red drivers here and there?
> 
> I'm pleased to see them, since I plan to go with a pretty widely-spaced grille and braided clear-sleeved cables and they'll look lovely, but I'm kind of curious as to their provenance, I thought they stopped marking them a few years ago.


If the red you are referring to on the back of the driver magnets then those are "e" series drivers, the current generation.


----------



## formicae

DavidA said:


> If the red you are referring to on the back of the driver magnets then those are "e" series drivers, the current generation.



I mentioned that I've modded several 'e' series sets recently where those were silver-coloured. (with the old GRADO32 and red dot markings, for what that's worth)


----------



## Shane D

Rwit said:


> Well, I demoed the GH3, 325e, and RS2e at the same time, and I was slightly surprised by the results. Based on my brief 15 minutes of listening I would say:
> GH3 << 325e < RS2e
> 
> I assumed the GH3 and 325e would be on the same level because of their similarity in price, but I much preferred the sound of the 325e to the GH3. The GH3 were more comfortable to wear, owing to the lighter weight and the flat pads, but they were outclassed in sound by the 325e. I was also a bit surprised that I judged the 325e and RS2e so closely. The RS2e were more pleasant sounding, but it was not an enormous difference between the two that I think I was expecting.



I am surprised by your comment on pricing. Up here in Canada the SR325e's are $399.00 and the GH2's were $949.00. A pretty large difference. They must have lowered the price for the next gen, GH3.

Shane D


----------



## alan_g

Had a pair of sr60 many years ago, gave them away but after hearing a mates 60's I went and got myself a pair of 80's.


----------



## whohasaquestion

Shane D said:


> I am surprised by your comment on pricing. Up here in Canada the SR325e's are $399.00 and the GH2's were $949.00. A pretty large difference. They must have lowered the price for the next gen, GH3.
> 
> Shane D



I may be wrong but I don't think gh3 is meant to be the successor of gh2. The model naming makes little sense.


----------



## Rwit

whohasaquestion said:


> I may be wrong but I don't think gh3 is meant to be the successor of gh2. The model naming makes little sense.



According to the product page, the GH3 is meant to be an “entry-level” heritage series phone, and it’s priced at $325, $30 more than the 325e. From trying them both I would say the appeal of the GH3 is it is extremely comfortable and lightweight and sounds better than the other flat pad Grados (60-80-125). I liked the sound of the 325e more, I think owing to the improved soundstage and clarity from the L-pads. It would be interesting to try the GH3 with different pads, though.


----------



## HungryPanda

My 325e sound best with L pads yet my 325 original only sounds good with flat foams


----------



## Cruelhand Luke

HungryPanda said:


> My 325e sound best with L pads yet my 325 original only sounds good with flat foams


+1
I keep trying my other pads, and I keep going back to the L on my 325e, it just sounds the best.


----------



## sysfail

Did anyone here upgrade from the Grado SR80i to the GH2? I'm curious how much of a significant upgrade there is. I spent quite a lot of money on modding my Grado SR80i (cocobolo wood shells, 3 "bass/vent holes", felt material to tame highs, genuine leather headband, and TTVJ flat pads) and already love the sound. I am still curious how the GH2 would sound and if it would be a significant upgrade from my modded SR80i's. It'd be great if anyone could chime in, thanks!


----------



## Geezer Rock 001

sysfail said:


> Did anyone here upgrade from the Grado SR80i to the GH2? I'm curious how much of a significant upgrade there is. I spent quite a lot of money on modding my Grado SR80i (cocobolo wood shells, 3 "bass/vent holes", felt material to tame highs, genuine leather headband, and TTVJ flat pads) and already love the sound. I am still curious how the GH2 would sound and if it would be a significant upgrade from my modded SR80i's. It'd be great if anyone could chime in, thanks!




   I can't give you an 80 vs GH2 comparison but I can give you a modded 225e vs GH2 comparison. No contest. The GH2 has amazing bass and the music is presented in a dynamic and balanced manner. A very fun listen.

  I haven't heard a GH3 yet, but imo the 1,2 and 4 are the hidden jewels of the Grado line of head phones.


----------



## sysfail

Geezer Rock 001 said:


> I can't give you an 80 vs GH2 comparison but I can give you a modded 225e vs GH2 comparison. No contest. The GH2 has amazing bass and the music is presented in a dynamic and balanced manner. A very fun listen.
> 
> I haven't heard a GH3 yet, but imo the 1,2 and 4 are the hidden jewels of the Grado line of head phones.



Interesting, now I'm curious how the RS2e fits into all of this. Don't know if I should try the RS2e or GH2, both seem well regarded though the GH2 costs a bit more than the RS2e.


----------



## Geezer Rock 001

sysfail said:


> Interesting, now I'm curious how the RS2e fits into all of this. Don't know if I should try the RS2e or GH2, both seem well regarded though the GH2 costs a bit more than the RS2e.



   I just sold an RS2 and an RS2e after sampling the GH1 and GH2.  They were excellent cans and I was awed by them until I heard the GH s. I have a GH4 burning in currently. I believe they will also have bass that you can feel as well as hear, just like the 1 and 2.


----------



## ChijiroKuro (Feb 12, 2019)

Greetings from Spain to all.

@sysfail : The GH2 (with permission of the GS3000e) are the most versatile and balanced of the manufacturer's catalog. Cocobolo wood is a success. RS2 makes the music super addictive, you should try both by yourself. It is "only my opinion", I have both for summer or hot weather... 

@Geezer Rock 001 : I await your impressions on the GH4, thanks.

Cheers.
C.K.


----------



## sysfail

Thanks for the response! @Geezer Rock 001 @ChijiroKuro

So does the GH2 still hold the Grado house sound that I like on my SR80i (clear airy sound, detailed, fast decay, quick mid-bass slam especially on the toms of drums, etc)? Or is the sound signature quite different? 

Now last thing I'm curious about out of left field. How do the Grados compare to the Massdrop Focal Elex? From what I'm reading they seem to produce similar signatures of sound and the GH2 is nearing the price of the Elex. Long shot here, but has anyone tried both?


----------



## Geezer Rock 001

I need more time on the GH4.  It has less than 25 hours.  My impression at this point is that it has the bass of the GH2 but it is slightly masked by a little stronger mids and uppers.  So it may be closer to what is known as the house sound.  

  The 1 and 2 are out of production. So you might have a bit of a hard time finding one that someone wants to part with them.  I was lucky!


----------



## TooFrank

sysfail said:


> Did anyone here upgrade from the Grado SR80i to the GH2? I'm curious how much of a significant upgrade there is. I spent quite a lot of money on modding my Grado SR80i (cocobolo wood shells, 3 "bass/vent holes", felt material to tame highs, genuine leather headband, and TTVJ flat pads) and already love the sound. I am still curious how the GH2 would sound and if it would be a significant upgrade from my modded SR80i's. It'd be great if anyone could chime in, thanks!


For me it was a very big upgrade. But I haven’t modded my 80i’s except for using the TTVJ’s and a home soft leather headband . Honestly my ears think the gh2’s are in a different league: much more of everything. I still enjoy my unmodded 80i’s on work though


----------



## sysfail

TooFrank said:


> For me it was a very big upgrade. But I haven’t modded my 80i’s except for using the TTVJ’s and a home soft leather headband . Honestly my ears think the gh2’s are in a different league: much more of everything. I still enjoy my unmodded 80i’s on work though



Good to know, I decided to jump on it and get myself one. I hope they really do improve on everything I love on my modded SR80i.


----------



## TwoTrack

Tried the Grado PS1000es on a new travel rig: DragonFly Red with Jitterbug, Lightning to USB3, and iPhone playing Onkyo HF Player.  Sounds spectacular!


----------



## dannyvstheworld

sysfail said:


> Now last thing I'm curious about out of left field. How do the Grados compare to the Massdrop Focal Elex? From what I'm reading they seem to produce similar signatures of sound and the GH2 is nearing the price of the Elex. Long shot here, but has anyone tried both?


I have both. The Elex is on the lean/ bright side of neutral, has linear frequency response, and sounds fast and dynamic; GH2 has boosted bass and lifted vocal, is less extended in both directions, and sounds warmer and more relaxed. The Elex is technically superior, though it sounds bass light to me, but I’ve only paired it with Hugo 2, which is also on the bright side of neutral, so I’m not sure I’ve unleashed the full potential of Elex.


----------



## sysfail

dannyvstheworld said:


> I have both. The Elex is on the lean/ bright side of neutral, has linear frequency response, and sounds fast and dynamic; GH2 has boosted bass and lifted vocal, is less extended in both directions, and sounds warmer and more relaxed. The Elex is technically superior, though it sounds bass light to me, but I’ve only paired it with Hugo 2, which is also on the bright side of neutral, so I’m not sure I’ve unleashed the full potential of Elex.



Wow surprised to see someone with both. Thanks for the comparison! Which one would you say is more musical and/or natural? What I love about my current SR80i is how "moving" and engaging the music is like I'm in the middle of the music being played live.


----------



## dannyvstheworld

sysfail said:


> Wow surprised to see someone with both. Thanks for the comparison! Which one would you say is more musical and/or natural? What I love about my current SR80i is how "moving" and engaging the music is like I'm in the middle of the music being played live.


Sorry I’ve never tried SR80i, but I had SR60i as my first pair of “expensive” headphones and had a great time with them. I guess if you’re looking for emphasized “exciting” treble and “punchy” bass that I had enjoyed with my SR60i then neither headphones fits the bill. The Elex to me is more neutral than natural, though technically it’s exceptional for the price; while GH2 is a deriviation from the SR series sound, with heavier bass and smoother treble. But like I said I mostly listen on portable devices and have no idea of what properly amped Elex/ GH2 would sound like.

Just wondering have you tried SR325e or PS500e? That looks to me like a logical upgrade from SR60/ 80.


----------



## sysfail (Feb 14, 2019)

dannyvstheworld said:


> Sorry I’ve never tried SR80i, but I had SR60i as my first pair of “expensive” headphones and had a great time with them. I guess if you’re looking for emphasized “exciting” treble and “punchy” bass that I had enjoyed with my SR60i then neither headphones fits the bill. The Elex to me is more neutral than natural, though technically it’s exceptional for the price; while GH2 is a deriviation from the SR series sound, with heavier bass and smoother treble. But like I said I mostly listen on portable devices and have no idea of what properly amped Elex/ GH2 would sound like.
> 
> Just wondering have you tried SR325e or PS500e? That looks to me like a logical upgrade from SR60/ 80.



Interesting, well I did mod my SR80i to have more bass by putting a few holes in the venting felt as well as using some felt/dampening material on the back of the driver to tone down some of the treble that may be too extreme at times. Also completely removed the driver and plastic housing and housed it inside custom made cocobolo wood cups. Additionally, I put it together with the TTVJ Flat pads. As a result, I absolutely loved the sound. It looks like the GH2 is doing exactly what I did with the mods for my SR80i, more bass, easier treble, and cocobolo wood cups. Sounds like it might actually be the perfect upgrade.

My SR80i is the only Grados I've tried so I've never heard the SR325e or PS500e. I actually much prefer the use of wood on headphones compared to aluminum, metal, plastic, etc. even if only for aesthetic purposes. Cocobolo happens to be one of my favorites so it was hard for me to resist the GH2.


----------



## dannyvstheworld

sysfail said:


> Interesting, well I did mod my SR80i to have more bass by putting a few holes in the venting felt as well as using some felt/dampening material on the back of the driver to tone down some of the treble that may be too extreme at times. Also completely removed the driver and plastic housing and housed it inside custom made cocobolo wood cups. Additionally, I put it together with the TTVJ Flat pads. As a result, I absolutely loved the sound. It looks like the GH2 is doing exactly what I did with the mods for my SR80i, more bass, easier treble, and cocobolo wood cups. Sounds like it might actually be the perfect upgrade.
> 
> My SR80i is the only Grados I've tried so I've never heard the SR325e or PS500e. I actually much prefer the use of wood on headphones compared to aluminum, metal, plastic, etc. even if only for aesthetic purposes. Cocobolo happens to be one of my favorites so it was hard for me to resist the GH2.


Oh yes I remember you said it somewhere. In this case.. what are you waiting for lol. Not sure how much bass your mod brings but GH2 has some real bass that is probably all the lower/ mid bass I could ever ask for. The only downside is the sub bass which still rolls off a bit early but as long as I’m not listening to some dubsteps I’m fine with it. On the other hand if you just want a bit more bass and a bit smoother treble then RS2e is a great option since it’s still a significant refinement to the SR series sound but not as drastically different as GH2.


----------



## sysfail

dannyvstheworld said:


> Oh yes I remember you said it somewhere. In this case.. what are you waiting for lol. Not sure how much bass your mod brings but GH2 has some real bass that is probably all the lower/ mid bass I could ever ask for. The only downside is the sub bass which still rolls off a bit early but as long as I’m not listening to some dubsteps I’m fine with it. On the other hand if you just want a bit more bass and a bit smoother treble then RS2e is a great option since it’s still a significant refinement to the SR series sound but not as drastically different as GH2.



I just ordered it earlier today! Now it's just the waiting game lol. 

I certainly don't use Grados for EDM, hip-hop, sub-bass type music and I know they don't do well with those genres. I use them for everything rock, indie, acoustic, alternative, metal, jazz, etc. and they have always been a joy with those genres. I use my Denon D7200 for more of the sub-bass type stuff or really any music though it's certainly not as "magical" as compared to the Grados with the genres I listed earlier. I actually seriously considered the RS2e as well over the GH2, but I just couldn't resist the cocobolo wood. I just had to have it. 

By the way, does anyone here have any experience trying the G-cushion pads with the GH2 and how it changes the sound?


----------



## wormsdriver

@sysfail congrats on the new Grados! Post some pictures when you get them! Those cans always look great!


----------



## sysfail

wormsdriver said:


> @sysfail congrats on the new Grados! Post some pictures when you get them! Those cans always look great!



Definitely will do after I spend some quality time with them!


----------



## dannyvstheworld

sysfail said:


> I just ordered it earlier today! Now it's just the waiting game lol.
> 
> I certainly don't use Grados for EDM, hip-hop, sub-bass type music and I know they don't do well with those genres. I use them for everything rock, indie, acoustic, alternative, metal, jazz, etc. and they have always been a joy with those genres. I use my Denon D7200 for more of the sub-bass type stuff or really any music though it's certainly not as "magical" as compared to the Grados with the genres I listed earlier. I actually seriously considered the RS2e as well over the GH2, but I just couldn't resist the cocobolo wood. I just had to have it.
> 
> By the way, does anyone here have any experience trying the G-cushion pads with the GH2 and how it changes the sound?


Congrats! I think these are really good with acoustic/ alternative/ indie/ jazz. My pair looks pretty normal with only parallel lines, hopefully yours would have a more exotic appearance.


----------



## dannyvstheworld

By the way speaking of the look.. I can’t believe they have black letters on GH3/ GH4. How beautiful would it be if they just carve the letter without any inking just like GH1..


----------



## Blazer39

really interested in getting GH3, But cant seem to get more info about it...few reviews out there.

would like to know how its compared to sr225e


----------



## dannyvstheworld

The local retailer here says in his blog that GH3 has a “creamy” flavor and the sound signature reminds him of the Grado headphones before 2008. My first pair of Grado is i-series so got absolutely no clue what he’s talking about..


----------



## TooFrank

sysfail said:


> I just ordered it earlier today! Now it's just the waiting game lol.
> 
> I certainly don't use Grados for EDM, hip-hop, sub-bass type music and I know they don't do well with those genres. I use them for everything rock, indie, acoustic, alternative, metal, jazz, etc. and they have always been a joy with those genres. I use my Denon D7200 for more of the sub-bass type stuff or really any music though it's certainly not as "magical" as compared to the Grados with the genres I listed earlier. I actually seriously considered the RS2e as well over the GH2, but I just couldn't resist the cocobolo wood. I just had to have it.
> 
> By the way, does anyone here have any experience trying the G-cushion pads with the GH2 and how it changes the sound?



I have tried the G’s but am not a fan. Do recall though that others may disagree. To my ears, I think they loose some of the intimacy compared with that from the L’s. On the contrary, I recommend you to try the TTVJ deluxe flat pads with the GH2. They give a bit more umpf and are really nice with rock music. It should be noted that I may be biased because I also have the GS2000e’s. They have the G cushions but also a 50 mm driver, so I use those when I wish a bigger sound stage and more details. 
Hope you will be happy with your GH2’s


----------



## sysfail

TooFrank said:


> I have tried the G’s but am not a fan. Do recall though that others may disagree. To my ears, I think they loose some of the intimacy compared with that from the L’s. On the contrary, I recommend you to try the TTVJ deluxe flat pads with the GH2. They give a bit more umpf and are really nice with rock music. It should be noted that I may be biased because I also have the GS2000e’s. They have the G cushions but also a 50 mm driver, so I use those when I wish a bigger sound stage and more details.
> Hope you will be happy with your GH2’s



Good to know, I already have the Flat pads on my SR80i so I will certainly give them a try. I also ordered the G cushion so I can try them as well. I'll see which one sounds best to me. Can't wait!


----------



## Geezer Rock 001

sysfail said:


> Good to know, I already have the Flat pads on my SR80i so I will certainly give them a try. I also ordered the G cushion so I can try them as well. I'll see which one sounds best to me. Can't wait!


 
  The TTVJ flats made the GH2 sound way too boomy to me. The Grado Ls were ok but the Grado G s sounded perfect to me.

  That is one of the fun things about Grados. Rolling pads to find the ones that sound best to you.


----------



## whohasaquestion

Actually the tape mod around the L cushion made my 325e bass boomy too. 

Something I couldn't imagine on 325e before experimenting with mods. And it's such a simple mod.


----------



## sysfail

Geezer Rock 001 said:


> The TTVJ flats made the GH2 sound way too boomy to me. The Grado Ls were ok but the Grado G s sounded perfect to me.
> 
> That is one of the fun things about Grados. Rolling pads to find the ones that sound best to you.



Wow that's the opposite experience from the previous post. I will just have to experiment myself and see what sounds best to me. I'm hoping I like the G cushion pads the most because that looks like it's the most comfortable for extended listening.


----------



## luchoh

sysfail said:


> Wow that's the opposite experience from the previous post. I will just have to experiment myself and see what sounds best to me. I'm hoping I like the G cushion pads the most because that looks like it's the most comfortable for extended listening.


I haven’t tried the flat pads, but to my slightly  sticking out ears, the G pads are absolutely superior on GH4.
I tried going back to the stock pads a few times, but they felt thin and flat.


----------



## sysfail

luchoh said:


> I haven’t tried the flat pads, but to my slightly  sticking out ears, the G pads are absolutely superior on GH4.
> I tried going back to the stock pads a few times, but they felt thin and flat.



Hope I have the same experience with the G pads on the GH2!


----------



## Rwit

As of yesterday I am officially the owner of a brand new RS2e! Thank you everybody for your help in deciding my next Grado. No impressions yet since I’ve only listened for a few minutes, but I will be sure to post my thoughts later after I’ve had more time with them. Thanks again GFC


----------



## TooFrank

Geezer Rock 001 said:


> The TTVJ flats made the GH2 sound way too boomy to me. The Grado Ls were ok but the Grado G s sounded perfect to me.
> 
> That is one of the fun things about Grados. Rolling pads to find the ones that sound best to you.


Agree and I am not using the flat pads all the time. It depends on genre, source and mood
So pad-rolling is a great option.....


----------



## gregorya

Rwit said:


> As of yesterday I am officially the owner of a brand new RS2e! Thank you everybody for your help in deciding my next Grado. No impressions yet since I’ve only listened for a few minutes, but I will be sure to post my thoughts later after I’ve had more time with them. Thanks again GFC



Congrats! Enjoy your new Grados...


----------



## Rwit

I’m back to post some thoughts about my new RS2e, having spent about 10 or 15 hours listening to music with them.

The level of detail and clarity that I can hear on well-recorded and mastered tracks is simply incredible. It’s easy to ignore the details when not focused on the music, but when I shift my attention back to what I’m hearing and listen critically it’s amazing.

One area where I believe the RS2e really shine is in low-volume listening. In a quiet room, listening to a track with good dynamics, it’s amazing how good these things sound even at relatively low volume level. I don’t feel the need to push the gain forward to make out sounds and details. I can hear everything even when it’s quiet.

The L-pads are mostly comfortable, though from a purely comfort point of view I think I prefer the S-pads from my 125e. The L-pads are comfortable once I have them in the correct position so they won’t move (pads over the ears, headband tilted slightly more forward than you would think), but then sometimes the weight of the cord will pull the headphones out of position and I have to reset them. I’ve found twist-tying part of the cord and resting it on my desk prevents the cord from dragging too much.

I’ve tried the S-pads with the RS2e and I appreciate that there is bit more bass response, but at the cost of some of that astounding clarity and improved soundstage, so I usually have switched back to the L-pads pretty quickly.

Listening to the 125e and RS2e back-to-back make me appreciate two things:  1) the absolute detail that the RS2e is able to discern which the 125e cannot, and 2) what a fantastic value the 125e is at $150.

First 1): Listening to jazz music, every single piano key strike and pluck of the bass produces overtones which can be heard clearly through the RS2e. The 125e can _almost_ hear them but it’s not quite as perceptible or clear. When I put the S-pads on the RS2e it actually sounds like a slightly more resolving 125e. However, when I put the L-pads on the 125e there is not the level of detail or soundstage that the RS2e can produce. I don’t find the RS2e to be as fatiguing for long listening as the 125e.

Point 2): Even though the RS2e are a better set of headphones, I was amazed how well the 125e can hold its own. They have a satisfying bass (maybe the RS2e will get there with more burn-in time) and sound great for $150. They were a great introduction to the Grado sound and made me a fan for life. It makes me curious to listen to the rest of the Prestige line to hear how they all sound.

Sorry for my rambling. I am not an audiophile (yet), just trying to describe what I hear for others since reading this thread was so helpful to me. Thanks again GFC.


----------



## HungryPanda

Glad you are enjoying them


----------



## wormsdriver (Feb 20, 2019)

FYI, Silvian at Beautiful Audio has been working on some cable adapters for Grado headphones. I've been testing them for him and they are now ready to go. For more info check them out here:  https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/grado-cable-adapter

here's a couple of pictures of my sr125e with the final product:


Spoiler


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> FYI, Silvian at Beautiful Audio has been working on some cable adapters for Grado headphones. I've been testing them and they are now ready to go. For more info check them out here:  https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/new-page-2
> 
> here's a couple of pictures of my sr125e with the final product:
> 
> ...




Brilliant!


----------



## Shane D

wormsdriver said:


> FYI, Silvian at Beautiful Audio has been working on some cable adapters for Grado headphones. I've been testing them for him and they are now ready to go. For more info check them out here:  https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/new-page-2
> 
> here's a couple of pictures of my sr125e with the final product:
> 
> ...



That is awesome. I may be a customer.

Shane D


----------



## jaywillin

wormsdriver said:


> FYI, Silvian at Beautiful Audio has been working on some cable adapters for Grado headphones. I've been testing them for him and they are now ready to go. For more info check them out here:  https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/new-page-2
> 
> here's a couple of pictures of my sr125e with the final product:
> 
> ...



this just might be in my GH2's future !!


----------



## Shane D

jaywillin said:


> this just might be in my GH2's future !!



I was thinking the same thing. I love my 'phones, but I hate the cable. And it sucks not to be able to use the balanced output on my DAP.

Shane D


----------



## Shane D

wormsdriver said:


> FYI, Silvian at Beautiful Audio has been working on some cable adapters for Grado headphones. I've been testing them for him and they are now ready to go. For more info check them out here:  https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/new-page-2
> 
> here's a couple of pictures of my sr125e with the final product:
> 
> ...



Any idea what size that socket is? 3.5mm?
I read the page again, but don't see any mention.

Shane D


----------



## wormsdriver

Shane D said:


> Any idea what size that socket is? 3.5mm?
> I read the page again, but don't see any mention.
> 
> Shane D


Yes, 3.5mm jacks


----------



## Shane D

wormsdriver said:


> Yes, 3.5mm jacks



Perfect for my balanced cables! 

Mmmmmm...

Shane D


----------



## cathee

wormsdriver said:


> FYI, Silvian at Beautiful Audio has been working on some cable adapters for Grado headphones. I've been testing them for him and they are now ready to go. For more info check them out here:  https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/grado-cable-adapter
> 
> here's a couple of pictures of my sr125e with the final product:
> 
> ...



Looks a bit chunky as is but what a brilliant idea. I've seen some detach mods but this is next level. I'm sure it can be refined into something super sleek


----------



## wormsdriver

The part where the connector goes is just about right to accommodate any headphone jacks. Plus one thing you can't see is that when you wear the headphones, the connectors are angled like Audeze headphones so the cable doesn't just come straight down like they used to, which is great imo.


----------



## elira

What do you think?


----------



## Cruelhand Luke (Feb 23, 2019)

elira said:


> What do you think?



I haven't heard them, so I can't comment on the sound...however I 100% agree with him about the build/hardware. It is asinine that Grado sells any headphone above the Prestige line with that same hardware and build quality. The plastic used is so cheap and the whole thing becomes loose and wobbly very soon after you get them...I have already had to glue my headphones back together because one of the rods just starting falling out of the block. If I had paid over $1,000 I would have been furious having to glue them back together like that.


----------



## gregorya

elira said:


> What do you think?




I think he got up on the wrong side of the bed that day...


----------



## DavidA

elira said:


> What do you think?



??????????  I've heard a friends GS2000e and I would agree that its not worth anything more than $500 IMO but its sound is not even close to like what he describes.  For the price I'd like to see some nice metal gimbals and rod block and most importantly removeable cables.


----------



## cathee (Feb 23, 2019)

LOL what a rare coincidence: a view-seeking Youtuber and trendy opinions? Hold the phone!

But slightly more seriously now, hating on expensive Grados is starting to reach meme levels like it's the new hating on Coldplay/Nickleback. It's hard to judge the review for quality as I don't know the reviewer, his gear, or listening habits/preference. I suspect the GS2Ke aren't amped properly? Probably why he prefers the S pads to the G cups (I have a similar preference differences with my RS2s when using them from my iPhone vs home setup). And his sound descriptions are kind of all over the place, I understand the whole idea of using words to describe sound is philosophically debateable but some of the adjectives he used I would *never* associate with Grados. _So I guess to each their own_...

That said, I don't disagree with everything he said about headphones over a certain price point and build quality, accesories, feature set, etc. A big reason why I've stop buying Grados and high-end earbuds. If I pay $500+ or even $1000+, I'm expecting great built quality, metals over plastics whenever possible, asseccories bundle (you should at the very least get an assortment of pads with the high end models), etc.

EDIT: To add TL;DR - reviewer recs the SR80 for uniqueness and okay value at $99 but the GS2000e is only worth maybe $150/200 after a S-pad swap. Hmm... jenniferlawrenceokay.gif


----------



## Shane D (Feb 24, 2019)

My GH2's have been re-born! I must admit that they have been losing ground recently as I could not use them in balanced mode on my DAP due to _that _cable. SE sounds so weak compared to the balanced output. And I am not talking about volume.

I received a new amp yesterday: the Burson FUN with Classic opamps. After some initial connectivity issues I plugged in my GH2's. Wow!
On my DAP (Sony NW-ZX300), I am using SE out in low gain. Volume is set at 80, out of 120. Volume on amp is set between 10:00 and 11:00.
Music is crisp, clean and clear. From now on these'phones will only be used out of this amp.

My plan was to cycle through all my 'phones after using these for a few hours. But every time I think about changing headgear I am overcome by thoughts of "how about that other band" or "I have got to try that certain song".

Very nice pairing so far. When I bought this amp, top of mind were the Grado's and my Beyerdynamic's.

Parts Connexion is having a GREAT sale on this amp right now.

Shane D

PS: Connectivity (I assume) issues have gotten so bad that I am looking for a replacement unit or a refund. Too bad as this was a killer combo!


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Feb 23, 2019)

I had the privilege of reviewing the GS2000e very early on, as part of a tour that Todd the Vinyl Junkie (TTVJ) arranged.  In exchange for posting a review, tour members were allowed to try the GS2000e for a week, then send it to the next person on the tour.

My review is part of a long thread of these tour reviewers and is located here:  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-gs2000e-loaner-program.809914/page-13#post-13061167

The review compared the GS2000e to the Grado PS1000, GS1000i, GH1, RS2e, Sennheiser HD800, and HiFiMAN HE1000.  I also compared the GS2000e being driven by a variety of amps.

The comparisons were made with the GS2000e against two other headphones from the list above, on each of 10 acoustic characteristics, with a 1st place-2nd place-3rd place ranking being given on each of the 10 features, assigning 3 points to each first place, 2 points to second, and 1 to third.  A total score for each three way comparison is at the bottom of each chart... high score wins.









The GS2000e had overall higher score than the PS1000e, GS1000e, GH1 w/ G cushion, and RS2e.  It had a lower overall score than the PS1000.  Its score was comparable to that of the HD800, HE1000, and GS1000i (differences of fewer than 3 points overall are considered insignificant.)

Several months after posting the review, I purchased my own pair of GS2000e's, which continue to delight me, not only for their great sound, but for their light weight, comfort, and great looks.  I would never consider the response of the GS2000e (or any other Grado except the HP1000) as flat, which is what the reviewer in the video stated.


----------



## Gippy (Feb 23, 2019)

elira said:


> What do you think?




I actually agree with elements of this review.

I don't feel the GS2000e sounds good at stock. At all. I've had my GS2000e equalized the day that I got it. And it _does _sound better with the S-cushions if you refuse to equalize. As well as my EQ, I'm using my iDSD BL's analogue sound processing (bass and 3d+). I bought my GS2000e for one specific reason: I needed something super lightweight, even lighter than the HD800. So it was either this, or go out of my way to find an Audio-Technica X5000. Plastic is lighter than metal, so I have no issues with the build quality. You can EQ a disagreeable sound signature to within reason. You can't make a 500g headphone feel any better.

What I don't agree with is that it's flat. The 4-8khz area is way overemphasized. At stock, I actually feel it's an unnaturally weird M-shaped signature -- more emphasis on 200hz, midrange is recessed, then the mid-treble spike, then a treble roll-off at 10khz.. I feel the GS2000e has a wonderful soundstage, and excellent detail retrieval, but you need to work with them to make them sound good. That's why I wouldn't recommend them to people if they don't EQ, and would point them to the GH2, PS500e, or RS1e instead. The GS3000e corrects many of the stock sound signature issues I had with the GS2000e, but weighs quite a bit more, and I don't think people can stomach the GS3000e's retail price, especially when the GS3000e I demoed had a driver tracking mismatch.

If the reviewer still has the GS2000e on hand, I could send him my Peace EQ profile to see if he would like it better.


----------



## gregorya

Gippy said:


> If the reviewer still has the GS2000e on hand, I could send him my Peace EQ profile to see if he would like it better.



Are you able to post your EQ suggestions here?

Thanks


----------



## Gippy (Feb 25, 2019)

gregorya said:


> Are you able to post your EQ suggestions here?
> 
> Thanks



Sure.

Grado GS2000e EqualizerAPO profile for use with Peace


```
Channel: all
Preamp: -7 dB
Filter 1: ON PK Fc 10 Hz Gain -2 dB Q 0.3
Filter 2: ON PK Fc 60 Hz Gain 5.4 dB Q 0.6
Filter 3: ON PK Fc 90 Hz Gain 1 dB Q 1.6
Filter 4: ON PK Fc 180 Hz Gain -2.5 dB Q 1
Filter 5: ON PK Fc 240 Hz Gain -1 dB Q 1.4
Filter 6: ON PK Fc 400 Hz Gain -0.5 dB Q 1.8
Filter 7: ON PK Fc 500 Hz Gain 2.1 dB Q 0.7
Filter 8: ON PK Fc 1000 Hz Gain 3.2 dB Q 1
Filter 9: ON PK Fc 2000 Hz Gain 5.6 dB Q 0.7
Filter 10: ON PK Fc 3000 Hz Gain 0.8 dB Q 1.1
Filter 11: ON PK Fc 4000 Hz Gain -3.5 dB Q 1.8
Filter 12: ON PK Fc 5600 Hz Gain -3.5 dB Q 6
Filter 13: ON PK Fc 7500 Hz Gain -3.5 dB Q 1
Filter 14: ON PK Fc 8000 Hz Gain -1 dB Q 0.8
Filter 15: ON PK Fc 12000 Hz Gain 4 dB Q 1
Filter 16: ON PK Fc 16000 Hz Gain 1 dB Q 2
Filter 17: ON PK Fc 20000 Hz Gain -12 dB Q 2
Filter 18: ON LPQ Fc 22000 Hz Q 1
```





A few notes about this:

Completely done using my ears, and not any calibration equipment. YMMV.

EQ'd for the stock official Grado G-cushions. Third-party G-cushions (that don't have the softer inner foam) do not emphasize the treble as much, and thus the sound will be darker.

This is used with my iFi Micro iDSD Black Label, my everyday dac/amp, with XBASS+ and 3D+ on. The reason there's a rolloff <50hz is because the XBASS+ already boosts this region significantly. See here for the XBASS+ graph. With XBASS+ and 3D+ on, I feel the Micro iDSD BL has great synergy with the GS2000e.

The EQ is a W-shaped profile in order to counteract the GS2000e's M-shaped sound signature. It is a personal preference for me to recess the lower mids a little, as I feel that many recordings/microphones/podcast overemphasize this area. I prefer it when chest voices aren't as pronounced. If you don't prefer this, you could either lessen the 200hz dip, or make the rise to 1khz steeper. Boosting the mids really brings out the vocals nicely.

Several measurements of the GS2000e indicate a 6khz spike. Perhaps I'm more tolerant, but I don't feel it's as bad as the graphs make it out to be. Still, I did a targeted reduction in that area, and it worked out.
The real problem of the GS2000e is the 4khz-8khz region. This is backed up by measurements. So the EQ in this area has the most reduction. After 8khz, the treble goes back to normal to retain the signature Grado sparkle.
I EQ down the 16khz+ region for health and safety reasons. At my normal listening levels (75-85 dB), I cannot hear above 17khz anyway.
Use this test tune to confirm the EQ. The electronic hi-hat in this tune is unbearably shrill with the stock sound, but should sound OK with this EQ.
Now you'll ask, why bother with all this when you could just save $700+ and get an RS2e/RS1e/GH2? While I feel those three headphones sound better than the GS2000e at stock, and I would recommend those over the GS2000e to 95% of people, the GS2000e unlocks its potential via EQ and amp matching. I haven't been able to capture the same magic by EQing the smaller chamber headphones. The GS2000e is a very niche headphone and reminds me a lot of the Sennheiser HD700. It's not kind at stock, but those who know what they're getting into and take the time to tweak it will see a payoff. In the end, I prefer my GS2000e over the heavyweight flagships like the HD800S/Utopia/HE1000v2/LCD-4.


----------



## Rwit

My new RS2e have gray or silver drivers, not the original red ones. Is the entire e series no longer using the red drivers, or just some models? I can take a picture later if anybody is interested.


----------



## migasson

Due to circumstances I have to sell my Grado GS1000e - $1000 AUD, Australia only. PM me

Less then 20 hours, with box and receipt.


----------



## aravaioli (Feb 25, 2019)

sysfail said:


> By the way, does anyone here have any experience trying the G-cushion pads with the GH2 and how it changes the sound?



I do.
I have SR-80e, PS500 and GH2 (listed in order of acquisition). I much prefer G-pads on ALL of them. Yes, also on SR80 where the L-pads happened to be my least favorite.
The original G-pads provide a magnificent soundstage which does not detract anything from the "into-the-music" Grado experience. Compared to my Sennheiser HD800 which have the opposite approach, far from the stage contemplative experience similar to listening in a theater, the G-pads just nail the right mix for my taste: into the music but not exactly into your head.
I also tried 2 Ebay replacement G-pads, not the super-cheapos from China at 4£, the ones going for 15£ and turned out to be a complete waste of money. The original g-pads come at a dear price but their substitutes are not up to the task, unfortunately, so I recommend you do not do my same mistake and get the real (overpriced) thing.

If you are afraid of bass frequency loss, there may be a bit of this when compared to the L-pads but the less congested sound reproduction will make it more bearable than you think. And they are unquestionably more comfortable to wear.

I do find that the difference they make is larger on the PS500 and SR80e than is on the GH2.


----------



## Geezer Rock 001 (Feb 25, 2019)

aravaioli said:


> I do.
> I have SR-80e, PS500 and GH2 (listed in order of acquisition). I much prefer G-pads on ALL of them. Yes, also on SR80 where the L-pads happened to be my least favorite.
> The original G-pads provide a magnificent soundstage which does not detract anything from the "into-the-music" Grado experience. Compared to my Sennheiser HD800 which have the opposite approach, far from the stage contemplative experience similar to listening in a theater, the G-pads just nail the right mix for my taste: into the music but not exactly into your head.
> I also tried 2 Ebay replacement G-pads, not the super-cheapos from China at 4£, the ones going for 15£ and turned out to be a complete waste of money. The original g-pads come at a dear price but their substitutes are not up to the task, unfortunately, so I recommend you do not do my same mistake ad get the real, overpriced thing.
> ...



He nailed it and explained it perfectly imo.


----------



## aravaioli (Feb 25, 2019)

elira said:


> What do you think?




Web trolling at its best.

When he said they sound like a cheap 20$ pair he lost any credibility.

I do agree on the overpriced part but that is not unique to Grado to have enormous margins on the top end models. Does anyone think that the same does not apply to Hifiman or Focal, just to name two?


----------



## cathee

aravaioli said:


> Web trolling at its best.
> 
> When he said they sound like a cheap 20$ pair he lost any credibility.
> 
> I do agree on the overpriced part but that is not unique to Grado to have enormous margins on the top end models. Does anyone think that the same does not apply to Hifiman or Focal, just to name two?



Agreed.

I don't think you'll find anyone that straight up disagrees with you in the _Grado Fan Club!_ thread but with that said if you compare a $2000 Grado vs any other $2000 headphone I think you'll understand what he's trying to get at. Don't even get me started on construction.


----------



## aravaioli (Feb 25, 2019)

cathee said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I don't think you'll find anyone that straight up disagrees with you in the _Grado Fan Club!_ thread but with that said if you compare a $2000 Grado vs any other $2000 headphone I think you'll understand what he's trying to get at. Don't even get me started on construction.



If that was a rant about how cheap a pair of GS2000e costing 2000$ feels, the whole video would not have been a shining example of trolling: and hardly anything new. We all know that you do not buy a Grado because it feels sturdy of luxurious or because their marketing people claim to use materials of technologies that re-define the industry. You buy and, in particular, keep them because your ears tell you to do so. And that is where he lost any credibility: describing the sound. If he said "not my thing" that would have been acceptable but perhaps would not have justified the attention-screaming title he put. Come on, his intentions are obvious and, after all, flawed as the views count is not that high: he failed there too, credibility loss aside.

I bought many headphones and sold or returned at least half, perhaps more. Between the marketing claims and the experience revealed by my ears there is often a considerable difference: it is easier to brainwash than "earwash" buyers.... So far I have never returned a Grado.


----------



## Gippy

trellus said:


> I thought calling [the GS2000e] "the worst headphones I've reviewed" was intentionally titled to drive views and I felt it was a cheap tactic.



Well, the thing is, I could totally see someone preferring a Koss Portapro over the GS2000e. The GS2000e has a very strange tuning, and I don't know how or why it was tuned that way. Take the GS1000i sound (I have not personally heard the GS1000e), remove most of the bass impact, remove the grain from the mids, recess the mids further, and boost the mid treble to extreme levels. That's the GS2000e's stock sound signature. It's a shame the mids are hidden away because if they're brought out, I feel they have the smoothest mids of any Grado. And that's why I feel it's an EQ-only model.



Cruelhand Luke said:


> Any headphone that retails for over $1,000 should be a 'no excuses' headphone, plain and simple



The GS2000e occupies a niche in that it's a >$1k wooden headphone on the market that's about 250g. The ZMF Atticus is available for $1100. It also weighs 500g. The HD800S is 330g. The "no excuses" headphone doesn't exist.


----------



## Cruelhand Luke

Gippy said:


> Well, the thing is, I could totally see someone preferring a Koss Portapro over the GS2000e. The GS2000e has a very strange tuning, and I don't know how or why it was tuned that way. Take the GS1000i sound (I have not personally heard the GS1000e), remove most of the bass impact, remove the grain from the mids, recess the mids further, and boost the mid treble to extreme levels. That's the GS2000e's stock sound signature. It's a shame the mids are hidden away because if they're brought out, I feel they have the smoothest mids of any Grado. And that's why I feel it's an EQ-only model.
> 
> 
> 
> The GS2000e occupies a niche in that it's a >$1k wooden headphone on the market that's about 250g. The ZMF Atticus is available for $1100. It also weighs 500g. The HD800S is 330g. The "no excuses" headphone doesn't exist.


Hunh, that's the big claim to fame, it weighs 80 grams less than an HD800s? 
RIIIIIIGHT. 
I'm sorry, but being the lightest weight over $1,000 headphone is weak. I have headphones that weight over 300g, I don't consider that a flaw since they are perfectly comfortable. To put it more bluntly, the low weight is a red herring, a non starter. There are countless headphones under 300g, so what? The GS2000e should have more going for it than, "but it's so much lighter! " 
I stand by my statement, any headphones over $1,000 should be a "no excuses headphone" I shouldn't have to eq it just so, and hook it up to the perfect amp for it to impress me...being under 250 grams does not impress me.


----------



## Cruelhand Luke

Gippy said:


> Well, the thing is, I could totally see someone preferring a Koss Portapro over the GS2000e. The GS2000e has a very strange tuning, and I don't know how or why it was tuned that way. Take the GS1000i sound (I have not personally heard the GS1000e), remove most of the bass impact, remove the grain from the mids, recess the mids further, and boost the mid treble to extreme levels. That's the GS2000e's stock sound signature. It's a shame the mids are hidden away because if they're brought out, I feel they have the smoothest mids of any Grado. And that's why I feel it's an EQ-only model.
> 
> 
> 
> The GS2000e occupies a niche in that it's a >$1k wooden headphone on the market that's about 250g. The ZMF Atticus is available for $1100. It also weighs 500g. The HD800S is 330g. The "no excuses" headphone doesn't exist.


Ok, I just looked it up, I actually have 2 headphones over 300g, both of them perfectly comfortable...
but, I have to say, your response, it really does make the case for me that this is a cult, so I'm glad you chimed in.


----------



## trellus

Cruelhand Luke said:


> Hunh, that's the big claim to fame, it weighs 80 grams less than an HD800s?
> RIIIIIIGHT.
> I'm sorry, but being the lightest weight over $1,000 headphone is weak. I have headphones that weight over 300g, I don't consider that a flaw since they are perfectly comfortable. To put it more bluntly, the low weight is a red herring, a non starter. There are countless headphones under 300g, so what? The GS2000e should have more going for it than, "but it's so much lighter! "
> I stand by my statement, any headphones over $1,000 should be a "no excuses headphone" I shouldn't have to eq it just so, and hook it up to the perfect amp for it to impress me...being under 250 grams does not impress me.



Yeah, I think it’s not just about weight, but how the weight is distributed - and I suppose also how strong one’s neck is. 

I think most of my headphones are at least a little over 300 grams and I don’t find that necessarily uncomfortable.

If anything, the light weight of some Grados makes the garden hose cable that much more annoying lol... cuz the heavy cable can more easily pull on the featherweight cups.


----------



## Gippy (Feb 27, 2019)

Cruelhand Luke said:


> I'm sorry, but being the lightest weight over $1,000 headphone is weak. I have headphones that weight over 300g, I don't consider that a flaw since they are perfectly comfortable.



Some people like me do. A full-sized headphone weighing >350g is unacceptable to me, as the HD800S is just about the limit that I can tolerate. I would rather wear the 195g Sony MA900 over a 600g Audeze LCD-4. "Premium" build quality using excessive amounts of metal indicates a heavy headphone. Just because you can wear heavy headphones doesn't mean that other people can. People call the Koss ESP950 and Sennheiser HE60 "flimsy". I see them as being ultra lightweight electrostats at 285g and 260g respectively, and would take a serious look at them over any Stax.

I feel Joshua's GS2000e's review is completely valid. It's not for him, and I've seen other reviews of his where he firmly states that he prefers headphones that are "plug and play". He did not recommend the HD800 for this reason because it requires mods and amp matching to sound their best. I bought my GS2000e when it was Grado's wooden flagship. Today, I don't see it as anything but a niche pick since the GS3000e was released last year. I feel Joshua would be more positive about the GS3000e, as it's not a treble mess, but I still wouldn't see him recommending it judging from his other reviews. However, the GS2000e is still there for those who are weight sensitive, as the mahogany+maple shell of the GS2000e is lighter than the cocobolo shell of the GS3000e. That's the wonderful part about this hobby; so many headphone models exist that people can pick and choose one they'll enjoy to suit their needs.


----------



## sysfail

aravaioli said:


> I do.
> I have SR-80e, PS500 and GH2 (listed in order of acquisition). I much prefer G-pads on ALL of them. Yes, also on SR80 where the L-pads happened to be my least favorite.
> The original G-pads provide a magnificent soundstage which does not detract anything from the "into-the-music" Grado experience. Compared to my Sennheiser HD800 which have the opposite approach, far from the stage contemplative experience similar to listening in a theater, the G-pads just nail the right mix for my taste: into the music but not exactly into your head.
> I also tried 2 Ebay replacement G-pads, not the super-cheapos from China at 4£, the ones going for 15£ and turned out to be a complete waste of money. The original g-pads come at a dear price but their substitutes are not up to the task, unfortunately, so I recommend you do not do my same mistake and get the real (overpriced) thing.
> ...



I do agree. After trying out the flat pads, L-pads, and G-pads on my modded SR80i and GH2. The L-pads are just bad both in comfort and sound for both of my Grados. The flat pads worked best for my modded SR80i giving them a real engaging sound that I love from Grados. The G-pads just made them sound too "thin" and boring on the modded SR80i. On the other hand, the G-pads worked best with my GH2 giving a more spacious sound while still remaining engaging (comfort is also far better then all the other pads). The flat pads made the sound too congested and bloated with the GH2. I'm actually glad they ended up working best with different pads rather than the same pads so there would be a significant variation in the sound they present rather than having to buy another same identical pad. Also persuaded me to keep both headphones rather than sell one of them off.


----------



## Nitreb

Gippy said:


> Well, the thing is, I could totally see someone preferring a Koss Portapro over the GS2000e. The GS2000e has a very strange tuning, and I don't know how or why it was tuned that way. Take the GS1000i sound (I have not personally heard the GS1000e), remove most of the bass impact, remove the grain from the mids, recess the mids further, and boost the mid treble to extreme levels. That's the GS2000e's stock sound signature. It's a shame the mids are hidden away because if they're brought out, I feel they have the smoothest mids of any Grado. And that's why I feel it's an EQ-only model.



How perception can be radically different from one person to another never stops to amaze me.
I've had a GS1000i and I replaced it with a GS2000e because to my ears the bass is tighter and more defined, the midrange less recessed and the treble smoother. As they say, YMMV.
As for the design/build quality, I think it's fine. Sure, it would be better if the plastic pieces were metal instead, and detachable cables would provide more flexibility for those who like to experiment, but I've had my GS1000i for six years and had no trouble with them.


----------



## Blazer39

ruthieandjohn said:


> I had the privilege of reviewing the GS2000e very early on, as part of a tour that Todd the Vinyl Junkie (TTVJ) arranged.  In exchange for posting a review, tour members were allowed to try the GS2000e for a week, then send it to the next person on the tour.
> 
> My review is part of a long thread of these tour reviewers and is located here:  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-gs2000e-loaner-program.809914/page-13#post-13061167
> 
> ...



hi john, how come you never compared with GH3?
would like to read your opinion on GH3


----------



## AxelCloris

Let's please keep the discussion on-topic. Thanks everyone.


----------



## cathee

I've been involved in a number of cults, both as a leader and a follower. You have more fun as a follower but you make more money as a leader.







As far as I know, my HP1000 is the only actived Keyhole that can Teleport you to the Mastership in the Sky. Joe is already there preparing for the 100 Lightyear journey to the Gradoverse. I would like to personally invite everyone to our Brooklyn Workshop this Sunday to learn more about what we do.


----------



## ruhenheiM

cathee said:


> I've been involved in a number of cults, both as a leader and a follower. You have more fun as a follower but you make more money as a leader.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ALL HAIL GRADOLAND!
i heard if you have hp1000, you're going to level up to level 1000 meaning joe going to call you personally by telepathy and then tell you the meaning of life and if you by any chance have his amplifier,he going to teleport you to the mastership to show you around of the real world and show you the real sound of the best sound in the universe. sadly i only have ps1000e so i still stuck in level 50, i have to save up money real fast so i could be in the mastership along with captain joe


----------



## Shane D

cathee said:


> I've been involved in a number of cults, both as a leader and a follower. You have more fun as a follower but you make more money as a leader.
> 
> As far as I know, my HP1000 is the only actived Keyhole that can Teleport you to the Mastership in the Sky. Joe is already there preparing for the 100 Lightyear journey to the Gradoverse. I would like to personally invite everyone to our Brooklyn Workshop this Sunday to learn more about what we do.



Do you automatically get a copy of every Grado headphone ever made? I'm not much of a religous person, but if it's every single pair...

Shane D


----------



## cathee

Shane D said:


> Do you automatically get a copy of every Grado headphone ever made? I'm not much of a religous person, but if it's every single pair...
> 
> Shane D



Shane - we have different Levels of Foolery. Depending on your Tith Generosity Index you'll be placed in the Prestige, Reference, Professional, Statement, In-Ear, and Wireless Circle, which grants you access to different literature and experiences. Again, I humbly invite you to our Sunday Enlightening Exercise Experience Sessions to SEEES the Opportunity. 



ruhenheiM said:


> ALL HAIL GRADOLAND!
> i heard if you have hp1000, you're going to level up to level 1000 meaning joe going to call you personally by telepathy and then tell you the meaning of life and if you by any chance have his amplifier,he going to teleport you to the mastership to show you around of the real world and show you the real sound of the best sound in the universe. sadly i only have ps1000e so i still stuck in level 50, i have to save up money real fast so i could be in the mastership along with captain joe



Jokes aside, I sent the HP1000s in to Grado a few weeks ago along with a broken pair of original RS2s and John called me himself to discuss the headphones for a little bit and what they can/cannot/would want to do to clean/refresh them. I'm not fanboying over the experience but it was a very kind gesture.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Blazer39 said:


> hi john, how come you never compared with GH3?
> would like to read your opinion on GH3


Hi... I don’t have a GH3, so that’s why!


----------



## BobG55

cathee said:


> I've been involved in a number of cults, both as a leader and a follower. You have more fun as a follower but you make more money as a leader.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of the nicest looking headphones ever made.  An icon.


----------



## Blazer39

ruthieandjohn said:


> Hi... I don’t have a GH3, so that’s why!



too bad..can someone please send their GH3 to john, for educational purpose


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Feb 28, 2019)

Blazer39 said:


> too bad..can someone please send their GH3 to john, for educational purpose


Gee... Thanks!

While I don't have a GH3, I DO have the HP1000, in its original HP1 version with the polarity switches, and with all its lettering intact (many HP1000s have some or all of the red lettering rubbed off).  Only 1000 HP1000s were made, about 400 of which were the HP1 (original) version.

Joseph Grado, besides starting as a watchmaker and moving to phono cartridges and audio, was a singer of opera.  I have his CD_ Joseph Grado The Ultimate Dramatic Tenor_ that he made at age 75.  Mr. Grado always had an innovation up his sleeve... it was his technique of "sequential breathing" that allowed him to record professional quality tenor singing at that age.  Likewise, he brought the "moving iron" innovation to his phono cartridges, which minimizes the mass and maximizes the speed of response to record grooves.

Joseph Grado's interest in super fidelity recording caused him to invent the "Holographic Scalera Scanner," a pair of exquisitely matched microphones for accurately capturing both frequency and spatial aspects of a recording.  His need to diagnose the Holographic Scalera Scanner performance led him to invent the HP1000 headphone, the flattest of all Grados and the parent of the unusual design of rod blocks used in all Grado headphones today.   He then found that there were no headphone amps, so he invented the Joseph Grado HPA-1, a battery-powered amp especially for the HP1000.

I have the privilege of having both the HP1000 (HP1) and the HPA-1 (as well as a whole lot of other Grados!!).  I also had the privilege of receiving a GOLD Grado pin from John Grado (even better than the rewards cited above of "teleport to the master ship!")


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## fordy

Hi Grado fans,

I purchased some SR80's that turned out to be dead on arrival. Left channel is dead which I have discovered is the driver, rather than a cabling fault. Does anyone know if SR80 replacement drivers are still available and where to get them? (Or maybe someone has a spare driver squirrelled away?)

Also, if I'm looking for spares, is the SR60 driver or later i or e suffix drivers basically the same?

I am a Grado newbie and would like to still get some sounds out of these SR80's before they have to go in the bin.

Being impatient I do have SR325e on the way so it's not all bad news 

cheers


----------



## elira

fordy said:


> Hi Grado fans,
> 
> I purchased some SR80's that turned out to be dead on arrival. Left channel is dead which I have discovered is the driver, rather than a cabling fault. Does anyone know if SR80 replacement drivers are still available and where to get them? (Or maybe someone has a spare driver squirrelled away?)
> 
> ...


Ask for a replacement where you bought them? They also have one year warranty if you bought them from an official distributor.


----------



## fordy

elira said:


> Ask for a replacement where you bought them? They also have one year warranty if you bought them from an official distributor.



I bought them used from eBay and they have been refunded already but thought I'd take them apart to fault find before they went in the bin. If I can get hold of an inexpensive replacement driver then it's happy days.


----------



## cathee

fordy said:


> I bought them used from eBay and they have been refunded already but thought I'd take them apart to fault find before they went in the bin. If I can get hold of an inexpensive replacement driver then it's happy days.



Your best bet is probably to keep an eye out on eBay. Sometimes "broken" Grados pop up for <$15, you'll have to roll the dice a bit on whether or not they'll match up with the same kind of tolerance though.


----------



## whohasaquestion

fordy said:


> I bought them used from eBay and they have been refunded already but thought I'd take them apart to fault find before they went in the bin. If I can get hold of an inexpensive replacement driver then it's happy days.



Be sure to give us your impression of SR325e


----------



## jaywillin

fordy said:


> Hi Grado fans,
> 
> I purchased some SR80's that turned out to be dead on arrival. Left channel is dead which I have discovered is the driver, rather than a cabling fault. Does anyone know if SR80 replacement drivers are still available and where to get them? (Or maybe someone has a spare driver squirrelled away?)
> 
> ...




give Grado a call, they have a flat rate repair service, I don't recall what the price is for a sr80, but whatever is wrong with it, driver, wire, anything, they'll fix it


----------



## fordy

My Grado SR325e have just landed. First impressions straight onto my Hugo 2 fed by a Roon to a CCA are that they have a forward and very energetic sound that is properly in your face. First album on is Depeche Mode's Speak and Spell and the experience is extremely enjoyable. I am listening all the way through and the world has stopped. Great texture on these early synth sounds that I've never heard before. Superb drive despite bass being only adequate but the overall experience so far after 30 mins can be summed up with the word "Vital".

Just initial impressions but clearly these are going to be great fun. Delighted.


----------



## HungryPanda

Glad you are enjoying them. I love the 325.


----------



## fordy

My Senn HD6XX also arrived today so its been a most interesting day to say the least


----------



## Shane D

If anybody is looking for a PS1000, there is a dealer in Quebec selling their demo set. They are asking $1,449.00 in Canadian $'s. About $1,100.00 US.
The ad is on CAM, Canuck Audio Mart.

These are NOT the PS1000e's.

Shane D


----------



## fordy

Just seen a set of PS1000 allegedly upgraded to PS1000e sell on the popular auction site for less than 500 GBP today. I'm kicking myself I was distracted with family activities!

Nevertheless it's time to sit down again with the SR325e's again


----------



## Brave Heart

I bought the SR80e a few weeks ago and really enjoy them for listening to music on my iPod Classic.


----------



## whohasaquestion

fordy said:


> Just seen a set of PS1000 allegedly upgraded to PS1000e sell on the popular auction site for less than 500 GBP today. I'm kicking myself I was distracted with family activities!
> 
> Nevertheless it's time to sit down again with the SR325e's again



But the popular auction site doesn't have PS1000 (e or not) at that price. Please enlighten us with link?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Don’t understand how a PS1000, with 44 mm drivers, could be upgraded to PS1000e, with 50 mm drivers, especially with the concentric wood and metal cup construction, unless one replaced each earpiece entirely.


----------



## fordy

whohasaquestion said:


> But the popular auction site doesn't have PS1000 (e or not) at that price. Please enlighten us with link?



That was the sold price so they won't still be listed - you need to look at recent sold listings

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Grado-PS...218200&hash=item1ef5ccfc78:g:pQMAAOSwa2tcc7Id

not for the first time either in recent months


----------



## fordy

ruthieandjohn said:


> Don’t understand how a PS1000, with 44 mm drivers, could be upgraded to PS1000e, with 50 mm drivers, especially with the concentric wood and metal cup construction, unless one replaced each earpiece entirely.



since the cups were still PS1000 not e I have to agree with you, and the provided documentation in the listing wasn't conclusive that they were even upgraded at all. I suspected the documentation was not from the same unit. Even so, great price for PS1000.


----------



## whohasaquestion

fordy said:


> That was the sold price so they won't still be listed - you need to look at recent sold listings
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Grado-PS...218200&hash=item1ef5ccfc78:g:pQMAAOSwa2tcc7Id
> 
> not for the first time either in recent months



Okay. The UK site... got it.


----------



## Shane D

Anybody interested in an RA1? Can't find much on it. I only mention this because I saw an ad on CAM (Canuck Audio Mart). The ad is asking $150.00 in Canuck bucks, so about $105 to $110.00 in US $'s.

Food for thought.

Shane D


----------



## Geezer Rock 001 (Mar 6, 2019)

Today I installed the Beautiful Audio Grado kit on my GH 1.  Ladies and gentlemen,boys and girls, this little jewel is the real deal!

 It took a little over an hour to do it and the weight loss is dramatic!  The python cables are history and the connections are clean and there is no change in the volume levels or the quality of the sound.

  The web site shows the application being the SR series only, but after doing this conversion it appears to me that it will work on everything except the RS1 and etc. larger drivers.

Check out the web site at Beautifulaudio.biz for more details and pictures.  I am attaching a few pics so you can see how clean an application it is.

Grado Lovers rejoice! You can finally ditch those heavy black cables.

2019_0305_144000_003.jpg

2019_0305_144200_001.jpg

2019_0305_143934_002.jpg


----------



## HungryPanda

That looks a lot better than I imagined


----------



## Geezer Rock 001

I will post better pictures on Wednesday of a GH 2 and no flash this time.


----------



## Shane D

Geezer Rock 001 said:


> I will post better pictures on Wednesday of a GH 2 and no flash this time.



That I want to see! Are you planning on trying their earpads?

Shane D


----------



## elira

Geezer Rock 001 said:


> Today I installed the Beautiful Audio Grado kit on my GH 1.  Ladies and gentlemen,boys and girls, this little jewel is the real deal!
> 
> It took a little over an hour to do it and the weight loss is dramatic!  The python cables are history and the connections are clean and their is no change in the volume levels or the quality of the sound.
> 
> ...


What holds the 3d printed piece in place? Is it sturdy or flimsy?


----------



## Geezer Rock 001

elira said:


> What holds the 3d printed piece in place? Is it sturdy or flimsy?




  It is very sturdy. It clips into the cup/gimbal channel. Then the gimbals lock in over the adapter and there is a set screw provided if you choose to use it. I didn't as it felt rock solid without it.


----------



## elira

Geezer Rock 001 said:


> It is very sturdy. It clips into the cup/gimbal channel. Then the gimbals lock in over the adapter and there is a set screw provided if you choose to use it. I didn't as it felt rock solid without it.


Do you think it will be more reliable than the original cable? I've a friend who got a cable failure after not taking care of the cable and bending it too much too many times, then killed the headphones trying to put a new cable with the hair dryer method.


----------



## Geezer Rock 001

elira said:


> Do you think it will be more reliable than the original cable? I've a friend who got a cable failure after not taking care of the cable and bending it too much too many times, then killed the headphones trying to put a new cable with the hair dryer method.




  The Grado cable is heavy duty and that is the problem, imo. Way too heavy for casual listening and the weight puts pressure on the top of the head band.

  The Beautiful Audio kit has a 3.5 female connector in the housing. You can choose how heavy a cable that you want to use. Plus if you do have a cable problem it can be corrected easily with another cable.  The cable shown in the picture was not provided with the kit. It is from mgh24 cables.

  You do not need to liberate the driver from the cup to use this connector kit. You just cut the old Grado cable at 2_inches from the cup and solder the wires into the connector assembly.

  It works for 4 wire Grado cables as well as the heavier 8 wire cables that are on everything above the SR 80.I

  Very well thought out and easy to do if you have average soldering skills.


----------



## joseph69

@Geezer Rock 001 
Very nice & neat.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Actually I'm fine with the cable the way the are... When I first looked into Grado it was said somewhere that they use the same cables that are used on electric guitar. Now I don't know if that is actually correct, but it's sure has become a trademark Grado feature.


----------



## whirlwind

Geezer Rock 001 said:


> Today I installed the Beautiful Audio Grado kit on my GH 1.  Ladies and gentlemen,boys and girls, this little jewel is the real deal!
> 
> It took a little over an hour to do it and the weight loss is dramatic!  The python cables are history and the connections are clean and there is no change in the volume levels or the quality of the sound.
> 
> ...




Very nice.
Seeing those Grado cables in the last pic....it would pass as a power cord


----------



## makan

Just picked up a GH1.  Wow? Very balanced sound signature for a Grado...almost a non-Grado sound to me in my opinion.  I have the PS1000 which has a wider soundstage and a more typical Grado exciting treble.  The best part of the GH1 is that it is darn light.


----------



## Geezer Rock 001

makan said:


> Just picked up a GH1.  Wow? Very balanced sound signature for a Grado...almost a non-Grado sound to me in my opinion.  I have the PS1000 which has a wider soundstage and a more typical Grado exciting treble.  The best part of the GH1 is that it is darn light.


   Congrats!  Try them in the Grado G cush.  They really make a good thing better for me.


----------



## Geezer Rock 001

Today's project was to install the Beautiful Audio connector kit on my GH 2 s.  Based on what I learned yesterday it went faster.  The pictures show the contents of the kit and  two close ups so you can see how the gimbals work with the connector ring.  The gimbals are Shipibo Audio metal gimbals.  I need to touch them up a bit to replace the black that was worn away. They cut easily with a Dremel and a cut off disk.

  The weight reduction is significant and the comfort is excellent with the adapter kit.  Might be the best $50 I spent since I wandered into this headphone rabbit hole.


2019_0306_102325_002.jpg



2019_0306_164242_001.jpg





2019_0306_164309_003.jpg


----------



## Rwit

Rwit said:


> My new RS2e have gray or silver drivers, not the original red ones. Is the entire e series no longer using the red drivers, or just some models? I can take a picture later if anybody is interested.



Re-upping this. Anybody know when the e series stopped using red drivers? Any sonic differences?


----------



## Moak

Hello,

I bought a Grado RS325e used. I am excited about the Grado 325e. Very good!
He is only 1.5 years old, well maintained, especially his ear pads stink of cigarette smoke. 
Airing was unsuccessful.
I have the opportunity to get new ear pads from a newly purchased Alessandro MS-2. The owner said he did not like the original ear pads that are on the headphones. They are too hard for him and he would not need this pair of ear pads anymore. He would like to order softer imitation products from Amazon and would sell me the original ear pads. He said that the ear pads of Alessandro MS-2 and Grado RS325e are identical.
Is that correct?

Best regards
Olaf


----------



## trellus

Monolaf said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought a Grado RS325e used. I am excited about the Grado 325e. Very good!
> He is only 1.5 years old, well maintained, especially his ear pads stink of cigarette smoke.
> ...



The stock ear pads that come with Alessandro MS2 and Grade SR325e are identical, yes.


----------



## Moak

trellus said:


> The stock ear pads that come with Alessandro MS2 and Grade SR325e are identical, yes.


Oh, super. Thanks for info.
Both are from Grado and made of the same material (same article/number)?


----------



## trellus

Monolaf said:


> Oh, super. Thanks for info.
> Both are from Grado and made of the same material (same article/number)?



As far as I know -- I don't know that you can buy genuine Grado cushions from Alessandro directly, I am pretty sure you would just buy these:

https://www.4ourears.net/Grado_L_cushions_p/4e-lcush.htm

The Alessandro MS2 are basically the SR325 tuned differently, same ear cushions, headband, etc.


----------



## whohasaquestion

Curious if this https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-4-pin-xlr-to-2-5mm-trrs-adapter/talk#discussions will work with SR 325e? 

Not sure what 2.5mm TRRS is. But does look like the plug on SR325e


----------



## Shane D

whohasaquestion said:


> Curious if this https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-4-pin-xlr-to-2-5mm-trrs-adapter/talk#discussions will work with SR 325e?
> 
> Not sure what 2.5mm TRRS is. But does look like the plug on SR325e



The SR325e's have a fixed cable. Are you planning to change it?

Shane D


----------



## whohasaquestion

Wait this is a 2.5mm adapter? Grado has 3.5mm? Is that why you ask about changing the cable?


----------



## Shane D

whohasaquestion said:


> Wait this is a 2.5mm adapter? Grado has 3.5mm? Is that why you ask about changing the cable?



Sorry, my mistake! I should have clicked on the link first.
The item in question is a 2.5mm to XLR converter. Your cable is a 3.5mm so it won't work for you.

Shane D


----------



## whohasaquestion

So I should be getting like this instead? https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...Qm9shuHzq4SopKvWqs8mg3LHdjyulQthoCjoEQAvD_BwE

Curious...if I do the mod from beautiful audio just to get balanced output, what's the diff than just getting this adapter?


----------



## Shane D

whohasaquestion said:


> So I should be getting like this instead? https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/VXLR--rode-vxlr-3.5mm-to-xlr-adapter?mrkgcl=28&mrkgadid=3274408772&rkg_id=0&product_id=VXLR&campaigntype=shopping&campaign=aaShopping - Core - Accessories&adgroup=Accessories - Cables&placement=google&adpos=1o1&creative=249895767051&device=c&matchtype=&network=g&gclid=CjwKCAjw1KLkBRBZEiwARzyE774TOkwFKVJyCW_-0tXdtXQm9shuHzq4SopKvWqs8mg3LHdjyulQthoCjoEQAvD_BwE
> 
> Curious...if I do the mod from beautiful audio just to get balanced output, what's the diff than just getting this adapter?



With the mod you could use a balanced cable vs just an adapter. If you are like me and own a few balanced cables for my phones/DAP (dual 3.5mm to 4.4mm), it would work out well.

Shane D


----------



## whohasaquestion

Shane D said:


> With the mod you could use a balanced cable vs just an adapter. If you are like me and own a few balanced cables for my phones/DAP (dual 3.5mm to 4.4mm), it would work out well.
> 
> Shane D



I don't see myself doing the beautiful audio mod. After all, I don't even have a set of balance cable. Theoritically and purely balanced output speaking, is there a difference between getting it from the adapter or getting it from a set of balanced cable (other than the cable quality)?


----------



## Shane D

whohasaquestion said:


> I don't see myself doing the beautiful audio mod. After all, I don't even have a set of balance cable. Theoritically and purely balanced output speaking, is there a difference between getting it from the adapter or getting it from a set of balanced cable (other than the cable quality)?



I have no idea. I think that to start with you need something that puts out XLR which I think would have to be an amp. Do you have an amp that does this?
And If you don't have a balanced cable, would it do anything? I have no idea.

I plan on adding a hybrid tube amp to my collection and will have to buy a dual 3.5mm to XLR cable. And then I would also have to buy a 4.4mm to dual XLR inputs on the amp. Apparently though the balanced out on the Loxjie is Very impressive.

On my DAP the balanced out is noticeably better than the SE out. My Grado's had been falling out of favour, but then I bought an amp and wow! The Burson Fun makes my Grado's sing with just an an SE input.

Shane D


----------



## elira

whohasaquestion said:


> I don't see myself doing the beautiful audio mod. After all, I don't even have a set of balance cable. Theoritically and purely balanced output speaking, is there a difference between getting it from the adapter or getting it from a set of balanced cable (other than the cable quality)?


Grado cables are high quality, if you want to try balanced the easiest way is to replace the connector. You can buy a 4 pin connector for ~5 USD, I would recommend buying a male and female connector and slicing the original cable near the phono connector and attaching the 4 pin connectors. That way you have a balanced grado and an adapter to go single ended when needed, and it will cost you less than 15 USD and maybe an hour of time (assuming you have equipment to solder the connectors). IF you screw that up you have a couple feet of cable left to try again.

Never use an adapter in the output of a balanced amp to connect a single ended headphone.


----------



## whohasaquestion

elira said:


> Grado cables are high quality, if you want to try balanced the easiest way is to replace the connector. You can buy a 4 pin connector for ~5 USD, I would recommend buying a male and female connector and slicing the original cable near the phono connector and attaching the 4 pin connectors. That way you have a balanced grado and an adapter to go single ended when needed, and it will cost you less than 15 USD and maybe an hour of time (assuming you have equipment to solder the connectors). IF you screw that up you have a couple feet of cable left to try again.
> 
> Never use an adapter in the output of a balanced amp to connect a single ended headphone.



That sounds like an operation which I am trying to avoid.

But curious, why never use an adapter for the balanced output? Seems like the least intrusive method to get balanced power.


----------



## elira

whohasaquestion said:


> That sounds like an operation which I am trying to avoid.
> 
> But curious, why never use an adapter for the balanced output? Seems like the least intrusive method to get balanced power.


Single ended connections have 3 pins: 2 with signal (left and right) and ground. Balanced connections have 4 pins (for headphones): Left+, Left-, Right+ and Right-, each one of those is active and is connected to an active output. What most adapters do is to short the Left- and Right- pins and connect them to the ground pin in the single ended connection, what that does is to short two active outputs and that is not good, amplifiers don't like that. The only way of getting a balanced connection is by having the headphones wired balanced, and for that you need to cut the cable and change the connector.


----------



## whohasaquestion

elira said:


> Single ended connections have 3 pins: 2 with signal (left and right) and ground. Balanced connections have 4 pins (for headphones): Left+, Left-, Right+ and Right-, each one of those is active and is connected to an active output. What most adapters do is to short the Left- and Right- pins and connect them to the ground pin in the single ended connection, what that does is to short two active outputs and that is not good, amplifiers don't like that. The only way of getting a balanced connection is by having the headphones wired balanced, and for that you need to cut the cable and change the connector.



Thanks. But if so, I wonder how the Massdrop adapter works with 2.5mm TRRS? 

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-4-pin-xlr-to-2-5mm-trrs-adapter/talk#discussions


----------



## elira

whohasaquestion said:


> Thanks. But if so, I wonder how the Massdrop adapter works with 2.5mm TRRS?
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-4-pin-xlr-to-2-5mm-trrs-adapter/talk#discussions


The 2.5mm TRRS is balanced, it has tip, ring, ring, sleeve (4 different sections). A regular 3.5mm TRS only has tip, ring, sleeve (3 different sections).


----------



## whohasaquestion

So my Apple earpods can get the benefit of balanced output from the 3.5mm/XLR adapter but not my Grado? 


 Thanks for dashing my dream


----------



## elira

whohasaquestion said:


> So my Apple earpods can get the benefit of balanced output from the 3.5mm/XLR adapter but not my Grado?
> 
> 
> Thanks for dashing my dream


Not really, those are wired differently, the extra connection is used for the microphone and the buttons.


----------



## whohasaquestion

elira said:


> Not really, those are wired differently, the extra connection is used for the microphone and the buttons.



I see. So much to learn. Thanks for explaining this. Would have taken me a few weeks to research and learn all this. 

Appreciated.


----------



## wormsdriver

Grado's new packaging.... http://blog.gradolabs.com/new-branding-packaging-identity/


----------



## Shane D

wormsdriver said:


> Grado's new packaging.... http://blog.gradolabs.com/new-branding-packaging-identity/



I guess everything moves on.

Shane D


----------



## HungryPanda

Except those cables.....


----------



## trellus

HungryPanda said:


> Except those cables.....



Maybe not... there’s already one new model without the garden hose cables and there might be more to come... 


 

John Grado said they were “on pins and needles” to see how well the GW100 does and that there could be higher end models to follow (assuming GW100 does well).


----------



## Shane D

trellus said:


> Maybe not... there’s already one new model without the garden hose cables and there might be more to come...
> 
> 
> 
> John Grado said they were “on pins and needles” to see how well the GW100 does and that there could be higher end models to follow (assuming GW100 does well).



Hmmmmmm.

Shane D


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm not really a one for wireless earphones or headphones


----------



## Shane D

HungryPanda said:


> I'm not really a one for wireless earphones or headphones



I think these wireless headphones also have an optional cable. Although it's only single sided?

Shane D


----------



## trellus

Shane D said:


> I think these wireless headphones also have an optional cable. Although it's only single sided?
> 
> Shane D



Yup, single 3.5mm input on left ear cup, and no surprise since single entry is the norm for Bluetooth cans. 

Incidentally, they didn’t come with the nice cable in the picture, they came with a more plebeian, plain Jane cable.  The cable I was using to my Mangi 3 is my Master & Dynamic MH40 cable and it was just a convenient cable since I have my MH40 on a stand next to the Magni 3.

@HungryPanda they sound best wired (although Bluetooth sound isn’t bad at all, quite good), and I’m just tickled I have that Grado sound without the annoying cables that have come with every other model.  The Bluetooth is just an awesome bonus.

And whatchu mean you don’t like wireless? I could have sworn you have and have said you liked your wireless Sony WI-1000X in-ears.


----------



## HungryPanda

I do have a few bluetooth earphones and one bluetooth headphone but do like having a wire


----------



## cathee

wormsdriver said:


> Grado's new packaging.... http://blog.gradolabs.com/new-branding-packaging-identity/



Slightly reminiscent of Leicas product design. Which I am very fond of. 

That said, kind of sad seeing the direction Grado is moving towards. Alas, changing with the times but it's a shame the real "genius" in the family is no longer at the wheel and we will likely not see a real breakthrough headphones anytime soon.


----------



## Douger333

Hi Cathee,
Of course Joe is greatly missed, but John and the sons have inherited much from him... The PS2000e headphones are very revealing, especially with my 
Ampsandsound Kenzie amp, and the GH4 phones are very close for much less money! They are also making new waves in phono cartridges, but also keeping
the less expensive carts and phones...


----------



## cathee

Douger333 said:


> Hi Cathee,
> Of course Joe is greatly missed, but John and the sons have *inherited* much from him... The PS2000e headphones are very revealing, especially with my
> Ampsandsound Kenzie amp, and the GH4 phones are very close for much less money! They are also making new waves in phono cartridges, but also keeping
> the less expensive carts and phones...



Great word there and I completely agree. I don't want to come off as a hater here so I'll try to explain myself. 

I am actually very fond of John. Spoke with him shortly just a few weeks ago when he called me regarding my HP1000s, could not have been more pleasant to speak with over the phone. But what Grado has been doing post Joe's passing and Jonathon (youngest generation Grado) has joined the business has not inspired any confidence in me as a Grado head. I understand running a business is compromising between principles and turning a profit but a few recent (and by that I mean recent me finding out, maybe not recent-recent news) things have somewhat put me off:

1. Partnership with JetBlue - SR80 OPEN headphones on a plane? Ok, baffling. I get the money this brings in but IMO this is terrible press. Probably most people's first exposure to Grados (and probably open headphones) and they're gonna HATE the experience.

2. The wireless Grado - even though I hate the Grado cables, this one is just not for me. 

3. Social media/celebrity endorsement centricity - One of the main reasons everybody loves to crap on Beats.

4. The way they tweak and re-release TOTL headphones is systematically unappealing to me. I noticed this beginning to happen with the i-Lines and the e-Lines but didn't have the resources to investigate the TOTL stuff for myself. Now that I've ran through the gauntlet it's somewhat disappointing. Let's take the GH line you mentioned for example, changing the wood and minor tweaks to accomodate the properties should not take years to roll out.

Sorry guess I'm just ranting that Grado Labs as a company is not directly catering to me


----------



## odessamarin

cathee said:


> ...Spoke with him shortly just a few weeks ago when he called me regarding my HP1000s, could not have been



very curious about HP1000.. is they still on run to service them.. original drivers available?


----------



## cathee

odessamarin said:


> very curious about HP1000.. is they still on run to service them.. original drivers available?



Sadly no original drivers left. Luckily I only had a mechanical issue (what I thought was severe channel imbalance turned out to be a fault plug connection) but John did mention the way they now service HP1000 series is with the drivers from the PS lines.


----------



## joseph69 (Mar 17, 2019)

@whohasaquestion
A SE (single ended) to XLR/TRRS adapter will not convert single ended to balanced. You can only covert XLR/TRRS to SE.


----------



## ESL-1 (Mar 17, 2019)

GRADO GH3 IMPRSSIONS AND BACKSTORY........


 I just picked up a pair of the Grado GH3 headphones after listening to them with some music I know quite well.  I was quite happy with the excellent all around performer this is, especially for the price.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I did find out that John Grado's inspiration for the GH3 and the GH4 lies in his love of the Beatles and their music.  Here is a quote from John relating this:

*From John Grado *-  " Being a huge Beatle fan I like to listen whenever the opportunity arises, I've listened to their songs thousands of times.  One Saturday morning I was listening to the Rubber Soul album and one of my favorite songs came on, Norwegian Wood.  All of a sudden a question popped into my head, what is Norwegian Wood?  I investigated and found that years ago it was popular to panel rooms with Norwegian pine.  The idea of a headphone made out of Norwegian pine and inspired by my favorite band, the Beatles, seemed possible.

It was an interesting journey, we needed to learn the characteristics of the wood and design a driver that would best match up to it, not knowing at first if it would meet our standards.

The end result is our Grado Heritage Limited Edition Series, the GH3 and GH4 headphones.  We were able to keep the Grado Signature sound with a special tonal balance that proudly was inspired by four lads from Liverpool.

Listen & Enjoy,"

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Needless to say as you look at both the Limited Edition GH3 and GH4 there is no question as to how that worked out.  Hooray for the Beatles and to John for following his inspiration.....

Back to my purchase, I found the GH3 very balanced in it's presentation with smooth open mids and highs and a nicely impactful low end.  Currently the least expensive wood bodied headphone that Grado has ever made it combines superb comfit with very compelling sound for only $325.

I highly recommend anyone looking for a good all around headphone that also likes a good deal should check the GH3 out before they go the way of the GH1.


----------



## TooFrank

ESL-1 said:


> GRADO GH3 IMPRSSIONS AND BACKSTORY........
> 
> 
> I just picked up a pair of the Grado GH3 headphones after listening to them with some music I know quite well.  I was quite happy with the excellent all around performer this is, especially for the price.
> ...


How do you think they compare with GH2?


----------



## ESL-1

I did not have the GH2 to compare but plan to do so in the near future, I do already have the GH1 and GH2.


----------



## whohasaquestion

elira said:


> The 2.5mm TRRS is balanced, it has tip, ring, ring, sleeve (4 different sections). A regular 3.5mm TRS only has tip, ring, sleeve (3 different sections).



If you don't mind a follow-up question to this. 

The 4.4mm balanced adapter shown here: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-mee-audio-2-pin-balanced-cable-set#imagecarousel has 5 sections, while the 2.5 and 3.5mm has 4 sections only. Wonder why the 4.4mm has one extra section?


----------



## elira

whohasaquestion said:


> If you don't mind a follow-up question to this.
> 
> The 4.4mm balanced adapter shown here: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-mee-audio-2-pin-balanced-cable-set#imagecarousel has 5 sections, while the 2.5 and 3.5mm has 4 sections only. Wonder why the 4.4mm has one extra section?


Ground. The idea is that it can also be used as an interconnect, if you see interconnect balanced cables they have 3 pins (signal +, signal - and ground), headphones only need the + and - that's why it works with only 4 sections. The pentaconn (4.4mm) has L+, L-, R+, R- and ground.


----------



## Shane D

If anyone has been thinking about a pair of GS3000e's, there is a used pair, 5 months old, on CAM (Canuck Audio Mart). 

They are asking $1,550.00 (about $1,150.00 in US $'s).

Just an FYI.

Shane D


----------



## Harry Manback

ESL-1 said:


> GRADO GH3 IMPRSSIONS AND BACKSTORY........
> 
> 
> I just picked up a pair of the Grado GH3 headphones after listening to them with some music I know quite well.  I was quite happy with the excellent all around performer this is, especially for the price.
> ...



I don’t believe that Grado makes any drivers, much less, drivers per headphone model.  They may match and bin them.  The only evidence of Grado making their own drivers is them saying so.


----------



## wormsdriver

Harry Manback said:


> I don’t believe that Grado makes any drivers, much less, drivers per headphone model.  They may match and bin them.  The only evidence of Grado making their own drivers is them saying so.


They don't make their drivers, they're sourced. I guess you could say they design them.


----------



## Gippy (Mar 19, 2019)

Shane D said:


> If anyone has been thinking about a pair of GS3000e's, there is a used pair, 5 months old, on CAM (Canuck Audio Mart).



Wow. I might snipe this, pending an in-person audition to test driver matching. The GS3000e I demoed at Audio46 in New York City had too much driver deviation for me to accept it. Grado is really hit or miss when it comes to that.


----------



## Shane D

Gippy said:


> Wow. I might snipe this, pending an in-person audition for driver matching purposes. The GS3000e I demoed at Audio46 in New York City had too much driver deviation for me to accept it. Grado is really hit or miss when it comes to that.



Cocobolo is awesome...

Shane D


----------



## ESL-1 (Mar 19, 2019)

I agree with Wormsdriver, the quote says designed, not manufactured by Grado.  The basic Grado driver first appeared with Joe Grado's original Signature series HP1000 variants.  There have been many design changes since then and I have heard two prototypes of a developing model where the sound was quite different so there is something happening there that yields results.  Other driver design changes very well may be made in Brooklyn in experimentation to find the right balance of parameters.  Having come from the retail world of Audio/Video I have sold hundreds of assorted Grado models over the years and have either owned or own most of their different models and never had a customer (or myself) who experienced any channel deviations or issues.  I had a bad connection in one channel of a SR225 I had owned for several years.  That was repaired at no charge by Grado Labs.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ESL-1 said:


> I agree with Wormsdriver, the quote says designed, not manufactured by Grado.  The basic Grado driver first appeared with Joe Grado's original Signature series HP1000 variants.  There have been many design changes since then and I have heard two prototypes of a developing model where the sound was quite different so there is something happening there that yields results.  Other driver design changes very well may be made in Brooklyn in experimentation to find the right balance of parameters.  Having come from the retail world of Audio/Video I have sold hundreds of assorted Grado models over the years and have either owned or own most of their different models and never had a customer (or myself) who experienced any channel deviations or issues.  I had a bad connection in one channel of a SR225 I had owned for several years.  That was repaired at no charge by Grado Labs.


 I’ve had 2... In both cases one driver had rattle issues. That being said except for my very first 2 Grados (sr60i and ms1i) I have never bought new, and each time Grado was quick to provide repair service. It wasn’t free but at least I can always stay assured that my Grados will never go into a trash bin, no matter what happens


----------



## TooFrank

Shane D said:


> Cocobolo is awesome...
> 
> Shane D


Like GH2  right?


----------



## Shane D

TooFrank said:


> Like GH2  right?



You know it...

Shane D


----------



## Harry Manback

So, a few years back, I was auditioning several headphones for my first “high dollar” set.  I settled on the PS500e.  I enjoyed it, but upgraditis bit me, and I sold them.  Regretted it ever since.  Well, I found a set on flea bay sold as is for parts.  When they arrived, they only needed new pads!

I think these non-e 500’s sound better than my previous set.  They have a really low serial too.

I’m Glad to have a Grado again.


----------



## ESL-1

Enjoy Harry....the PS500 is excellent

I just received a Cavalli Liquid Carbon V1 today and have not tried it with any of my other phones as yet but the sonic match with new GH3 is better than good, really has some very good synergy.  Anyone with any of the Cavalli LC versions should give the Grado a listen.  I would love to hear some feedback or other impressions.  Amazing combo for approximately $500, check it out.


----------



## Harry Manback

My PS500 has black drivers (on the back).  Does anyone know if this typical for a pre 'E' series PS500?


----------



## Douger333

Same with my PS500 pair.


----------



## Moak

Which is the best Grado?

Which Grado do you recommend?
I am also infected by the Grado virus.
My SR325e surprises and fascinates me again and again. He makes the music sound different than other headphones.

Now I have the opportunity to get two other Grado headphones:
GH2 Heritage and the PS1000 for the same price. Both are used in good condition.
I have read several reviews from both headphones. The GH2 is often rated even better than the PS1000, although the PS1000 was significantly more expensive.
In addition, there are also the GH3 (good price new), the RS1e / RS2e and GS1000, .... which also get pretty good reviews.

What is your opinion?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Monolaf said:


> Which is the best Grado?
> 
> Which Grado do you recommend?
> I am also infected by the Grado virus.
> ...


For me it's the RS2e and the RS1i, tied. For me only the RS and SR series embody the "Grado house sound"... I haven't got to hear the GH series in person so I don't know if that hold true, but I very quickly sold my PS1000 when I got it for ~$1000 in 2014. It's not like it was, it's just that I was disappointed. I thought it would bring the RS1i sound sig to a whole new level, but it didn't sound quite similar to begin with. Of course YMMV


----------



## Gippy (Mar 23, 2019)

I went to audition the GS3000e that was for sale on CAM for 40% off the MSRP.

Driver matching was significantly better than the unit I auditioned in NYC. There was a slight deviation to the left at 6700hz, but nothing catastrophic. This unit felt like it had more bass. Bass impact was excellent, as it was significantly more impactful than my GS2000e. The treble wasn't piercing at stock, as I used a "torture" track with flutes to test this. But there was something off. I felt the mids didn't resolve as much detail as my GS2000e, and that the overall signature sounded more subdued. My quick EQ tweaking didn't change this.

My verdict from NYC didn't change: the GS3000e is the superior headphone than the GS2000e at stock, but I've been able to EQ the GS2000e to my personal nirvana. Ultimately, I made the very difficult decision to decline the purchase, as I still felt the added weight, slight deviation, and reduced mids detail were enough for me to back out. I'm very averse to heavy headphones, and while the GS3000e is lightweight compared to something like an Audeze LCD, it was still nagging me that it's quite a bit heavier than the GS2000e. Whoever ends up getting it is still getting one heck of a deal, as the GS3000e is the 2nd-best sounding Grado I've ever heard, and I'd definitely take it over the PS2000e. It's my hope that someone in here will go for it.


----------



## Shane D

Monolaf said:


> Which is the best Grado?
> 
> Which Grado do you recommend?
> I am also infected by the Grado virus.
> ...



I am sure that you will get as many opinions as there are owners.

I started with the SR325e's. It was a love/hate thing for a few months. They were fun and exciting to listen to, But they we're bright (noisy) to me. After a six month, four way battle they became my favourite headphones.

Being a guy I thought if some is good, then more must be better. I had a chance to test out a PS500e locally at demo pricing. I found it too smooth.
I then jumped up and bought the GH2's. All of the musicality of the SR325e's but none of the downside.
I was in love!

Unfortunately the fixed cable meant I couldn't snap on a balanced cable and my DAP sounds SO much better via balanced output they started to fall behind my other 'phones, which could change cables.

I always felt the Grado's didn't need amplification, but I recently got a smokin' deal on a Burson Fun amp. As in half price on a brand new amp. I ran all of my headphones through it for a few days. They all worked nicely, but the Grado's were transformed. They are all I listen to now. Unless I need closed backs for noise.

Grado GH2 and Burson Fun = audio bliss for this guy.

It has taken me several years, but I am very happy with where my headphone gear is at:

Grado GH2's are favourite headphone/favourite open back.

Beyerdynamic's T5p.2's are my favourite closed back.

Meze 99 Classic's are my favourite portable headphones.

For all intents and purposes I am done!

However, I hear those Elex are amazing...and word on the street is that the CFA Cascades will rock your brains out...

Shane D


----------



## Shane D

Gippy said:


> I went to audition the GS3000e that was for sale on CAM for 40% off the MSRP.
> 
> Driver matching was significantly better than the unit I auditioned in NYC. There was a slight deviation to the left at 6700hz, but nothing catastrophic. This unit felt like it had more bass. Bass impact was excellent, as it was significantly more impactful than my GS2000e. The treble wasn't piercing at stock, as I used a "torture" track with flutes to test this. But there was something off. I felt the mids didn't resolve as much detail as my GS2000e, and that the overall signature sounded more subdued. My quick EQ tweaking didn't change this.
> 
> My verdict from NYC didn't change: the GS3000e is the superior headphone than the GS2000e at stock, but I've been able to EQ the GS2000e to my personal nirvana. Ultimately, I made the very difficult decision to decline the purchase, as I still felt the added weight, slight deviation, and reduced mids detail were enough for me to back out. I'm very averse to heavy headphones, and while the GS3000e is lightweight compared to something like an Audeze LCD, it was still nagging me that it's quite a bit heavier than the GS2000e. Whoever ends up getting it is still getting one heck of a deal, as the GS3000e is the 2nd-best sounding Grado I've ever heard, and I'd definitely take it over the PS2000e. It's my hope that someone in here will go for it.



Wow, you are much more discerning than I am. I would probably love both of them.

Shane D


----------



## Gippy

Shane D said:


> Wow, you are much more discerning than I am. I would probably love both of them.



It's been a while since I've heard the GH2 but I absolutely think that the GH2 with g-cush pads can give the GS3000e a run for its money.


----------



## Shane D

Gippy said:


> It's been a while since I've heard the GH2 but I absolutely think that the GH2 with g-cush pads can give the GS3000e a run for its money.



Funny you mention that. I put on my cheap knock off G-cushs a day or two ago and they are so much more comfortable. And still sound great.

Shane D


----------



## HungryPanda

I tried G-cush pads on my GH1 but didn't like it went back to stock L-pads


----------



## Shane D

HungryPanda said:


> I tried G-cush pads on my GH1 but didn't like it went back to stock L-pads



I have been wearing my Grado's a LOT and the little round cushions have been hurting my ears. These feel awesome.

Shane D


----------



## makan

HungryPanda said:


> I tried G-cush pads on my GH1 but didn't like it went back to stock L-pads


I too tried the G Cush with my GH1 but it sounded too thin for my liking.


----------



## Moak

Gippy said:


> I went to audition the GS3000e that was for sale on CAM for 40% off the MSRP.
> 
> Driver matching was significantly better than the unit I auditioned in NYC. There was a slight deviation to the left at 6700hz, but nothing catastrophic. This unit felt like it had more bass. Bass impact was excellent, as it was significantly more impactful than my GS2000e. The treble wasn't piercing at stock, as I used a "torture" track with flutes to test this. But there was something off. I felt the mids didn't resolve as much detail as my GS2000e, and that the overall signature sounded more subdued. My quick EQ tweaking didn't change this.
> 
> My verdict from NYC didn't change: the GS3000e is the superior headphone than the GS2000e at stock, but I've been able to EQ the GS2000e to my personal nirvana. Ultimately, I made the very difficult decision to decline the purchase, as I still felt the added weight, slight deviation, and reduced mids detail were enough for me to back out. I'm very averse to heavy headphones, and while the GS3000e is lightweight compared to something like an Audeze LCD, it was still nagging me that it's quite a bit heavier than the GS2000e. Whoever ends up getting it is still getting one heck of a deal, as the GS3000e is the 2nd-best sounding Grado I've ever heard, and I'd definitely take it over the PS2000e. It's my hope that someone in here will go for it.




Thanks for your detailed explanation, but the GS2000 / 3000 are too expensive for me.
I could only buy cheap to a PS1000. Therefore, consider upgrading my SR325e. But I've heard that the typical "Grado sound" is no longer heard with the PS1000 and it should be very heavy.
I can also get a GH2 for the same price as the PS1000. Maybe I should take that sooner ?! Of course, the new GH3 is also very cheap when new.
What do you think?


----------



## Moak

Shane D said:


> I am sure that you will get as many opinions as there are owners.
> 
> I started with the SR325e's. It was a love/hate thing for a few months. They were fun and exciting to listen to, But they we're bright (noisy) to me. After a six month, four way battle they became my favourite headphones.
> 
> ...



By now I have heard from others that the GH2 should be very good. I have the SR325e, I'm happy with it, but I have a good deal for a PS1000 ... so I'm considering ... at the same price as a GH2 (also needed).
Of course, I would save a lot more money on the PS1000 than on the GH2. But I have also heard that the PS1000 no longer has the typical "Grado sound"?
That's a good tip ... with the Burson Fun. But unfortunately I do not get him here in Germany. I saw him at Massdrop. Unfortunately, the deal has expired. Otherwise I could have ordered that.


----------



## Shane D

Monolaf said:


> By now I have heard from others that the GH2 should be very good. I have the SR325e, I'm happy with it, but I have a good deal for a PS1000 ... so I'm considering ... at the same price as a GH2 (also needed).
> Of course, I would save a lot more money on the PS1000 than on the GH2. But I have also heard that the PS1000 no longer has the typical "Grado sound"?
> That's a good tip ... with the Burson Fun. But unfortunately I do not get him here in Germany. I saw him at Massdrop. Unfortunately, the deal has expired. Otherwise I could have ordered that.



You could order direct from Australia. They had a 48 hour, half price sale just a week or two ago.

Bursonaudio.com

I am sure there are other amps that also bring out the best in Grado's.

For me the progression from SR325e's to GH2's was smooth one


Shane D


----------



## elmoe (Mar 23, 2019)

Monolaf said:


> By now I have heard from others that the GH2 should be very good. I have the SR325e, I'm happy with it, but I have a good deal for a PS1000 ... so I'm considering ... at the same price as a GH2 (also needed).
> Of course, I would save a lot more money on the PS1000 than on the GH2. But I have also heard that the PS1000 no longer has the typical "Grado sound"?
> That's a good tip ... with the Burson Fun. But unfortunately I do not get him here in Germany. I saw him at Massdrop. Unfortunately, the deal has expired. Otherwise I could have ordered that.



I just bought a pair of PS1000 (non e) to upgrade my SR-325i, and couldn't be happier. They are heavier, and with flat pads which is what I prefer, I will need to get a better headband. Soundwise, I find them to be the "big brother" of the SR-325i, wider soundstage, more detail/clarity, much better bass response, but still that grit in the treble that makes guitars sound great. To my ears they very much have the typical "Grado" sound. They retain the same type of treble the SR325 models have, which for me is a must.


----------



## Moak

elmoe said:


> I just bought a pair of PS1000 (non e) to upgrade my SR-325i, and couldn't be happier. They are heavier, and with flat pads which is what I prefer, I will need to get a better headband. Soundwise, I find them to be the "big brother" of the SR-325i, wider soundstage, more detail/clarity, much better bass response, but still that grit in the treble that makes guitars sound great. To my ears they very much have the typical "Grado" sound. They retain the same type of treble the SR325 models have, which for me is a must.



Ah, good to hear your experience with the PS1000! I've often heard that the GH2 should be a lot better. Have you heard the GH2 before?


----------



## elmoe

Monolaf said:


> Ah, good to hear your experience with the PS1000! I've often heard that the GH2 should be a lot better. Have you heard the GH2 before?



I have not heard the GH2 but from everything I've read the PS line is still in another league


----------



## joseph69

Depends on what you yourself enjoy. I owed  3 variations of the PS line. 1K/1Ke/2Ke and although I enjoyed them all, especially the PS1K (but not the 1Ke so much) I eventually sold these all at different times, but kept my RS1i/325is & GH1.


----------



## elmoe (Mar 24, 2019)

joseph69 said:


> Depends on what you yourself enjoy. I owed  3 variations of the PS line. 1K/1Ke/2Ke and although I enjoyed them all, especially the PS1K (but not the 1Ke so much) I eventually sold these all at different times, but kept my RS1i/325is & GH1.



Certainly its a matter of taste/price/diminishing return, but if he can get a PS1000 for the same price as a GH2 and it's a good price, the PS1000 is a better value and overall closer to TOTL Grado than the GH line. I've listened to PS 1K/1Ke/2Ke and like you, preferred the 1K over the other 2, but also over the RS1/i/e.

So far, for me, the original PS1000 is the holy Grado. I've yet to hear the PS1 or HP2 which are going to be my next buys. It's entirely possible I may like one of those 2 better than the PS1000.

Ultimately, I will always keep a pair of SR325i/is, as that is the best bang for the buck in the Grado line in my opinion. That said, The PS1000 to my ears is a clear step up, it's no surprise it's a flagship. I think with Grados it's very important to try several different pads as they can change the presentation a lot. I did not like the PS1000 with stock bowls, but with flats they sound wonderful, much like the 325. When I owned the RS-1i, I liked them better with bowls though, but ultimately they lost that treble grit the 325 has and I sold them.


----------



## joseph69

elmoe said:


> I did not like the PS1000 with stock bowls, but with flats they sound wonderful, much like the 325.


How did you keep the PS1K on your head using flat pads? I once tried the flats on my PS and didn't care for the sound, but further more couldn't move at all because they were sliding off my head.

*"But if he can get a PS1000 for the same price as a GH2 and it's a good price, the PS1000 is a better value and overall closer to TOTL Grado than the GH line."*

No, it's not a better value if he enjoys the GH more than the PS, so this wouldn't matter.


----------



## elmoe

joseph69 said:


> How did you keep the PS1K on your head using flat pads? I once tried the flats on my PS and didn't care for the sound, but further more couldn't move at all because they were sliding off my head.
> 
> *"But if he can get a PS1000 for the same price as a GH2 and it's a good price, the PS1000 is a better value and overall closer to TOTL Grado than the GH line."*
> 
> No, it's not a better value if he enjoys the GH more than the PS, so this wouldn't matter.



It's not easy!! I'll need to buy locks for the rods and likely a custom headband.

It's a better value because of the price. At 650 that's 1000 less than MSRP, compared to the GH2 so he can always try the PS1k, and sell to get GH2 if he doesn't like them.


----------



## Moak

elmoe said:


> It's not easy!! I'll need to buy locks for the rods and likely a custom headband.
> 
> It's a better value because of the price. At 650 that's 1000 less than MSRP, compared to the GH2 so he can always try the PS1k, and sell to get GH2 if he doesn't like them.



Mmh, yes, I could get the PS1000 (4 years old) for 500$ (original price: 2000$ in Germany). The GH2 (4 years old) also for 500$ (original price: 850$).
I have not heard either of them. I own the SR325e.


----------



## elmoe

Monolaf said:


> Mmh, yes, I could get the PS1000 (4 years old) for 500$ (original price: 2000$ in Germany). The GH2 (4 years old) also for 500$ (original price: 850$).
> I have not heard either of them. I own the SR325e.



I'm not sure what the market is going to look like in Germany, but if you were in the US you could probably sell a good condition PS1000 for at least $700. GH2 tends to sell for 450-500.


----------



## Moak

elmoe said:


> I'm not sure what the market is going to look like in Germany, but if you were in the US you could probably sell a good condition PS1000 for at least $700. GH2 tends to sell for 450-500.



Ok, thank you, but it's not about the best price, he should have the better sound, the original Grado sound.


----------



## elmoe

Monolaf said:


> Ok, thank you, but it's not about the best price, he should have the better sound, the original Grado sound.



Well have to agree to disagree on what the better sound is


----------



## whohasaquestion

Better yet; buy both. 

Jk. I mean you could argue either way: Value vs sound. Eventually, sound has to be the North Star. Regardless whether you go for value or sound initially


----------



## makan

elmoe said:


> I'm not sure what the market is going to look like in Germany, but if you were in the US you could probably sell a good condition PS1000 for at least $700. GH2 tends to sell for 450-500.


Buy both and see which you prefer and sell the other later given the price is pretty good for both. I have the RS1 (button), GH1 and two PS1000. I prefer the PS1000


----------



## wormsdriver (Mar 25, 2019)

A little Grado headphone porn. Lol


----------



## Moak

wormsdriver said:


> A little Grado headphone porn. Lol



This is the newer, but looks very good 
...but I would buy the PS1000 and not the here pictured PS1000e.


----------



## wormsdriver (Mar 25, 2019)

@Monolaf are you able to buy both? That is a hell of a good price for a Ps1000! My advice would also be to buy both if you can swing it. If you decide you dont like the ps1000 it should be an easy resell and easily recoup the money invested in it.


BTW, I used to own both the Ps1k and ps1ke. I sold the ps1ke as I preferred the former. A year or two passed and my tastes in headphones shifted a bit. It came to the point that I couldn't stand the high peak in the ps1k so I sold it. There was a void left by it and I was having difficulty filling it with other headphones. I thought once again about the ps1ke, and it fits the bill nicely! Either one (ps1k or ps1ke) are great headphones but I now much prefer the "e" version.


----------



## elmoe

wormsdriver said:


> @Monolaf are you able to buy both? That is a hell of a good price for a Ps1000! My advice would also be to buy both if you can swing it. If you decide you dont like the ps1000 it should be an easy resell and easily recoup the money invested in it.
> 
> 
> BTW, I used to own both the Ps1k and ps1ke. I sold the ps1ke as I preferred the former. A year or two passed and my tastes in headphones shifted a bit. It came to the point that I couldn't stand the high peak in the ps1k so I sold it. There was a void left by it and I was having difficulty filling it with other headphones. I thought once again about the ps1ke, and it fits the bill nicely! Either one (ps1k or ps1ke) are great headphones but I now much prefer the "e" version.



This is why I use flats and a tube amp. Smoothes the treble out and makes them a lot less fatiguing. Of course using flats means you lose the wide soundstage of the bowls, but mids/bass sound better and highs are slightly tamed.

Also if you're curious, I recommend getting TTVJ flat pads and not knockoffs. The TTVJ flats are better quality (firmer) than the eBay knockoffs I've tried and really make a big difference in sound. They're not cheap but we'll worth it.


----------



## wormsdriver

elmoe said:


> This is why I use flats and a tube amp. Smoothes the treble out and makes them a lot less fatiguing. Of course using flats means you lose the wide soundstage of the bowls, but mids/bass sound better and highs are slightly tamed.
> 
> Also if you're curious, I recommend getting TTVJ flat pads and not knockoffs. The TTVJ flats are better quality (firmer) than the eBay knockoffs I've tried and really make a big difference in sound. They're not cheap but we'll worth it.


I've used TTVJ flats on my rs1 for a few years now, I did try them on the ps1k but they definitely didn't do it for me.


----------



## elmoe

wormsdriver said:


> I've used TTVJ flats on my rs1 for a few years now, I did try them on the ps1k but they definitely didn't do it for me.



I keep trying the bowls and going back to the flats. Maybe I'll give the bowls another chance and try them out for a few days.


----------



## Harry Manback

wormsdriver said:


> @Monolaf BTW, I used to own both the Ps1k and ps1ke. I sold the ps1ke as I preferred the former. A year or two passed and my tastes in headphones shifted a bit. It came to the point that I couldn't stand the high peak in the ps1k so I sold it. There was a void left by it and I was having difficulty filling it with other headphones. I thought once again about the ps1ke, and it fits the bill nicely! Either one (ps1k or ps1ke) are great headphones but I now much prefer the "e" version.



I strongly prefer my PS500 to the PS500e I had previously.  This is honestly the best sounding Grado I've heard.  In the past, I've owned the PS1000, GH1, PS500e, SR125, and a RS1.  I've heard the GS1000e, and GS2000e as well.  This particular PS500 beats them all handily.  Must have been a good day at the old assembly table.  Bottom line - the newer versions aren't ALWAYS the better option.


----------



## joseph69

Harry Manback said:


> Bottom line - the newer versions aren't ALWAYS the better option.


Agreed. The Grado sound signature as I know has changed since the (e) series was introduced, and although there still a great sounding series, I do prefer the originals that I've had the experience with.


----------



## elmoe

joseph69 said:


> Agreed. The Grado sound signature as I know has changed since the (e) series was introduced, and although there still a great sounding series, I do prefer the originals that I've had the experience with.



Yes, I haven't heard an "e" series I liked better than the original so far.


----------



## fordy (Mar 25, 2019)

New pair of ‘phones have arrived. This time Grado PS500e.





I’ve been swapping between my SR325e’s and the PS500e’s and am pleased that the new ones are a considerable upgrade.

I’ve had the 325e’s for about a month and have been preferring them to HD6xx and K702’s for the sheer communication abilities in the mid-band. Bass is not especially low but tuneful and the highs can sometimes be a bit too explicit but those cans are all about the mid-band clarity and on-stage presence.





The PS500e’s don’t fundamentally change any of that save for a bit of a smoother top end and a little bit more thwack in the lows but again, it’s all about the mid-band. Basically they have quite a lot more mid band detail and clarity when directly compared to the 325’s. Amazing to say so as the 325’s are no slouch but the PS500e’s do that trick of almost being able to reach out and touch the musicians. Imaging ability is a few notches up. Soundstage width seems similar on both which isn’t especially wide compared to something like the AKG702’s.





My love affair with Grado’s continues...

I’ve also just received this Astell & Kern a & Norma SR15 DAP over the weekend which being quite a smooth, slightly warm side and musics performer is a good match with Grado’s


----------



## ESL-1 (Mar 25, 2019)

I just received a Cavalli Liquid Carbon V1 today and have not tried it with any of my other phones as yet but the sonic match with new GH3 is better than good, really has some very good synergy.  Anyone with any of the Cavalli LC versions should give the Grado a listen.  I would love to hear some feedback or other impressions.  Amazing combo for approximately $500, check it out.[/QUOTE]

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
New Post:

I have now about 100 hours on the GH3 and as expected it has improved nicely with the play time.  I also add to my recommendation regarding the Cavalli LC, it has shown itself to be quite the good match with any of my Grados I have tried with it.

Think about putting together a new playback system consisting of the Grado Heritage GH3 and a second hand LC or Massdrop variant and look what you have in excellent sound quality in the neighborhood of only $500 plus your source.  Check these phones out.....


----------



## wormsdriver (Mar 26, 2019)

fordy said:


> New pair of ‘phones have arrived. This time Grado PS500e.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the ps500e!
I think they are often overlooked and underrated in the line up. I've seen used prices in the $300's which is a good deal in my opinion. I used to own an Ak100ii DAP and it also paired nicely with my Grados. It's something that I've always appreciated in these cans, the ability to sound good out of just about anything is a great plus in my book.


----------



## Moak (Mar 26, 2019)

wormsdriver said:


> @Monolaf are you able to buy both? That is a hell of a good price for a Ps1000! My advice would also be to buy both if you can swing it. If you decide you dont like the ps1000 it should be an easy resell and easily recoup the money invested in it.



I have bought both headphones: the PS1000, 4 years old, as new (for 450$ -> original price/Germany: 2150$) and the GH2, 2 years old, as new (for 450$ -> original price: 847$). I will receive both this week and will report.  I am very excited.


----------



## Rwit

Monolaf said:


> I have bought both headphones: the PS1000, 4 years old, as new (for 450$ -> original price/Germany: 2150$) and the GH2, 2 years old, as new (for 450$ -> original price: 847$). I will receive both this week and will report.  I am very excited.



Good deals, can’t wait to hear your impressions


----------



## Shane D (Mar 26, 2019)

Monolaf said:


> I have bought both headphones: the PS1000, 4 years old, as new (for 450$ -> original price/Germany: 2150$) and the GH2, 2 years old, as new (for 450$ -> original price: 847$). I will receive both this week and will report.  I am very excited.



Congrats! I have never heard a PS model so it will be interesting to get your take.

Shane D


----------



## wormsdriver

Monolaf said:


> I have bought both headphones: the PS1000, 4 years old, as new (for 450$ -> original price/Germany: 2150$) and the GH2, 2 years old, as new (for 450$ -> original price: 847$). I will receive both this week and will report.  I am very excited.


Great deal, congrats!


----------



## makan

Monolaf said:


> I have bought both headphones: the PS1000, 4 years old, as new (for 450$ -> original price/Germany: 2150$) and the GH2, 2 years old, as new (for 450$ -> original price: 847$). I will receive both this week and will report.  I am very excited.



Good decision, let us know which you prefer.....I have a stinking suspicion you might keep both....at least for a while.  Enjoy


----------



## Harry Manback

Have any of you tried to get a replacement rod block from Grado?  I need one, and Rich Grado either didn't receive my email, or just ignored it.

Do they prefer you send the headphones in for a rod block replacement?


----------



## gregorya (Mar 26, 2019)

Harry Manback said:


> Have any of you tried to get a replacement rod block from Grado?  I need one, and Rich Grado either didn't receive my email, or just ignored it.
> 
> Do they prefer you send the headphones in for a rod block replacement?



I believe Rich runs Grado's online store 4OurEars. Did you buy the headphone through them? 

If not, perhaps you should contact Grado directly.

Good luck!


----------



## wormsdriver

Harry Manback said:


> Have any of you tried to get a replacement rod block from Grado?  I need one, and Rich Grado either didn't receive my email, or just ignored it.
> 
> Do they prefer you send the headphones in for a rod block replacement?


You need to email Grado Labs through their customer service. If you email them today, they should get back to you by tomorrow morning. If you're in the U.S. they'll ask you for your address so they can send you one, no need to send in your headphones.


----------



## joseph69

@Harry Manback
If you have any issues let me know and I'll send you a perfect set of gimbals from a pair of 80i's I had.


----------



## ESL-1

gregorya said:


> I believe Rich runs Grado's online store 4OurEars. Did you buy the headphone through them?
> 
> If not, perhaps you should contact Grado directly.
> 
> Good luck!



Any service questions should be addressed by emailing:  Teri@GradoLabs.com, calling or through the Grado Labs website.


----------



## joseph69

Much too late for you to be listening at this time
I know it's hard, but you better take those headphones off and get some sleep!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ESL-1 said:


> Any service questions should be addressed by emailing:  Teri@GradoLabs.com, calling or through the Grado Labs website.


Teri received my call when I got the RS2e’s driver replaced, didn’t know she has an email till now haha


----------



## ESL-1

joseph69 said:


> Much too late for you to be listening at this time
> I know it's hard, but you better take those headphones off and get some sleep!



And now I am up early too.... Ha


----------



## joseph69

ESL-1 said:


> And now I am up early too.... Ha


Great point!


----------



## Moak (Mar 27, 2019)

Rwit said:


> Good deals, can’t wait to hear your impressions



The Grado GH2 has arrived and I tested it with great expectations.
My SR325e and the GH2 are the test candidates. First of all, I notice the complete lightness of the GH2. The 325e is a bit heavier. I hardly feel the GH2 even after a long wearing period. Very pleasant.
Now I took my hi-res-player FiiO 2 II with different test songs from different music styles (jazz, classical, blues, pop, rock, ...) in different formats (FLAC, WAV, MP3, ...) and taken alternately both headphones. At the beginning, I had problems with the sound of real differences between the two. But then there were some passages from certain songs where I heard a finer vote with the GH2. Especially with jazz / blues, where guitars were in use, I heard the plucking of the instruments already. I did not hear that in the 325e. By and large, I can say, yes, the GH2 is a bit finer in tuning, hearing more detail, not banging the basses as hard as the 325e. However, if you see the price difference, I think it is too big. So much worse is the 325e not. You have to listen carefully!
You need to listen attentively to detect differences. I think if you do not compare them quickly, you will not notice a difference. If you only have the 325e you will be happy with him. If you only have the GH2 you will be happy with him. Only you know that the GH2 is a little bit better…...but I missed the “WOW-effect” a little bit.
Now I'm still waiting for the PS1000, which should also arrive this week.


----------



## Shane D

Monolaf said:


> The Grado GH2 has arrived and I tested it with great expectations.
> My SR325e and the GH2 are the test candidates. First of all, I notice the complete lightness of the GH2. The 325e is a bit heavier. I hardly feel the GH2 even after a long wearing period. Very pleasant.
> Now I took my hi-res-player FiiO 2 II with different test songs from different music styles (jazz, classical, blues, pop, rock, ...) in different formats (FLAC, WAV, MP3, ...) and taken alternately both headphones. At the beginning, I had problems with the sound of real differences between the two. But then there were some passages from certain songs where I heard a finer vote with the GH2. Especially with jazz / blues, where guitars were in use, I heard the plucking of the instruments already. I did not hear that in the 325e. By and large, I can say, yes, the GH2 is a bit finer in tuning, hearing more detail, not banging the basses as hard as the 325e. However, if you see the price difference, I think it is too big. So much worse is the 325e not. You have to listen carefully!
> You need to listen attentively to detect differences. I think if you do not compare them quickly, you will not notice a difference. If you only have the 325e you will be happy with him. If you only have the GH2 you will be happy with him. Only you know that the GH2 is a little bit better…
> Now I'm still waiting for the PS1000, which should also arrive this week.



I realize that everybody hears differently, but my experience was much different. I found the GH2 kept all of the goodness of the 325 but added more detail and was not as bright. It was more than double the price, but well worth it to me.

Now I am even more curious to hear your feelings on the PS model.

Shane D


----------



## elmoe

Monolaf said:


> The Grado GH2 has arrived and I tested it with great expectations.
> My SR325e and the GH2 are the test candidates. First of all, I notice the complete lightness of the GH2. The 325e is a bit heavier. I hardly feel the GH2 even after a long wearing period. Very pleasant.
> Now I took my hi-res-player FiiO 2 II with different test songs from different music styles (jazz, classical, blues, pop, rock, ...) in different formats (FLAC, WAV, MP3, ...) and taken alternately both headphones. At the beginning, I had problems with the sound of real differences between the two. But then there were some passages from certain songs where I heard a finer vote with the GH2. Especially with jazz / blues, where guitars were in use, I heard the plucking of the instruments already. I did not hear that in the 325e. By and large, I can say, yes, the GH2 is a bit finer in tuning, hearing more detail, not banging the basses as hard as the 325e. However, if you see the price difference, I think it is too big. So much worse is the 325e not. You have to listen carefully!
> You need to listen attentively to detect differences. I think if you do not compare them quickly, you will not notice a difference. If you only have the 325e you will be happy with him. If you only have the GH2 you will be happy with him. Only you know that the GH2 is a little bit better…...but I missed the “WOW-effect” a little bit.
> Now I'm still waiting for the PS1000, which should also arrive this week.



My first intro into head-fi was a pair of Grado Sr-325. More than 15 years later, I still own a pair. These are an incredible value for the price and they have a grado "fun" factor that is just hard to beat, even by higher end models that are technically better.

That's where the PS1000 really shines for me. The fun factor is still very present, like with the 325s, but the level of detail/clarity is much greater. Treble is more refined but still edgy like the 325s, mids and bass are a lot more organic and just sound better with the same presentation.

I'm curious to know what you think of them.


----------



## Harry Manback

Thanks for all of the suggestions!  I will try Grado Labs customer service.  I'll update with what I hear from them.


----------



## Moak

Shane D said:


> I realize that everybody hears differently, but my experience was much different. I found the GH2 kept all of the goodness of the 325 but added more detail and was not as bright. It was more than double the price, but well worth it to me.
> 
> Now I am even more curious to hear your feelings on the PS model.
> 
> Shane D



Hi Shane D,

Maybe I describe the GH2 a little bit to negative. I agree with you, that the GH2 added more detail (but not in all songs) than the 325e but not so hard and not so much bass like him, which I find more pleasant.


----------



## Moak (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## Shane D

Monolaf said:


> Hi Shane D,
> 
> Maybe I describe the GH2 a little bit to negative. I agree with you, that the GH2 added more detail (but not in all songs) than the 325e but not so hard and not so much bass like him, which I find more pleasant.



I really don't find any Grado's have great bass. I EQ from my DAP and it sounds pretty good. Through my new amp, it sounds awesome. It sounds so full and rich to me now. Of course everybody hears differently and I am sure that there are dozens and dozens of amps people prefer with their Grado's. For the longest time I always believed that Grado's didn't need an amp since they are so easy to drive and I don't listen very loud. I was SO wrong on that. It is not about power, it is about sound.

Looking foward to your take on the PS1000. I tried the PS500e and it didn't work for me at all. I probably already mentioned this, but a local shop had their demo set on sale for the same price that I paid for my SR325e's. To me it was a smoother SR325e with all the fun sucked out.
Of course you can take that impression with a grain of salt since at the same time I fell deeply in love with, and bought, the NightOwl Carbons at half price. A month later I hated them so much I sold them.

That is why I normally wait several months to really decide whether to keep a set or not.

Shane D


----------



## Moak

Shane D said:


> I really don't find any Grado's have great bass. I EQ from my DAP and it sounds pretty good. Through my new amp, it sounds awesome. It sounds so full and rich to me now. Of course everybody hears differently and I am sure that there are dozens and dozens of amps people prefer with their Grado's. For the longest time I always believed that Grado's didn't need an amp since they are so easy to drive and I don't listen very loud. I was SO wrong on that. It is not about power, it is about sound.
> 
> Looking foward to your take on the PS1000. I tried the PS500e and it didn't work for me at all. I probably already mentioned this, but a local shop had their demo set on sale for the same price that I paid for my SR325e's. To me it was a smoother SR325e with all the fun sucked out.
> Of course you can take that impression with a grain of salt since at the same time I fell deeply in love with, and bought, the NightOwl Carbons at half price. A month later I hated them so much I sold them.
> ...


I have also a the NightOwl Carbons...and I loved him also, but since I heard both Grados...the Audioquest isn’t so good as before. The sound of the Grados are much better, clearer and makes more fun than the NightOwl, but I need closed headphones because my wife is watching TV every evening and I can’t listen to the Grados this time


----------



## Shane D

Monolaf said:


> I have also a the NightOwl Carbons...and I loved him also, but since I heard both Grados...the Audioquest isn’t so good as before. The sound of the Grados are much better, clearer and makes more fun than the NightOwl, but I need closed headphones because my wife is watching TV every evening and I can’t listen to the Grados this time



I hear you on that! That is why I have have my Beyer T5p.2's. Or the Meze 99 Classic's. Grado's are the opposite of practical. They are for the Lazy Boy when no one is around.

Shane D


----------



## TooFrank

Shane D said:


> I really don't find any Grado's have great bass. I EQ from my DAP and it sounds pretty good. Through my new amp, it sounds awesome. It sounds so full and rich to me now. Of course everybody hears differently and I am sure that there are dozens and dozens of amps people prefer with their Grado's. For the longest time I always believed that Grado's didn't need an amp since they are so easy to drive and I don't listen very loud. I was SO wrong on that. It is not about power, it is about sound.
> 
> Looking foward to your take on the PS1000. I tried the PS500e and it didn't work for me at all. I probably already mentioned this, but a local shop had their demo set on sale for the same price that I paid for my SR325e's. To me it was a smoother SR325e with all the fun sucked out.
> Of course you can take that impression with a grain of salt since at the same time I fell deeply in love with, and bought, the NightOwl Carbons at half price. A month later I hated them so much I sold them.
> ...


I agree that the Grado’s improve with a proper amp. Normally I use a Graham Slee Solo Ultra Diamond Edition and it works beautifully with Grados. However, just (re)discovered how well my beloved GH2s goes very well also with my NW-zx2. But as you say things are changing with time, mood and music. Whatever that makes us is a bless. Cheers


----------



## Shane D (Mar 28, 2019)

TooFrank said:


> I agree that the Grado’s improve with a proper amp. Normally I use a Graham Slee Solo Ultra Diamond Edition and it works beautifully with Grados. However, just (re)discovered how well my beloved GH2s goes very well also with my NW-zx2. But as you say things are changing with time, mood and music. Whatever that makes us is a bless. Cheers



They sound good out of my ZX300, but without being able to change cables they miss out on the best part: Balanced output. I thought about doing the Beautiful cable mod (or more exacty, getting someone else to do it), but now with my Burson amp, I am good.

Shane D


----------



## ESL-1

TooFrank said:


> I agree that the Grado’s improve with a proper amp. Normally I use a Graham Slee Solo Ultra Diamond Edition and it works beautifully with Grados. However, just (re)discovered how well my beloved GH2s goes very well also with my NW-zx2. But as you say things are changing with time, mood and music. Whatever that makes us is a bless. Cheers



Several amps I have work very well with the various Grados I have tried or owned.  I find the original Cavalli Liquid Carbon amp is quite good, Burson HA-160, Mad Ear, Violectric V200, ALO Pan Am w/Passport and Gateway, ALO Continental v5 and TEAC HA-501 dual mono class A.

I also find some Grados more amp fussy than others.


----------



## Rwit

ESL-1 said:


> Several amps I have work very well with the various Grados I have tried or owned.  I find the original Cavalli Liquid Carbon amp is quite good, Burson HA-160, Mad Ear, Violectric V200, ALO Pan Am w/Passport and Gateway, ALO Continental v5 and TEAC HA-501 dual mono class A.
> 
> I also find some Grados more amp fussy than others.



I recently bought the Vali 2 to go with my RS2e and I've been very happy with the combination. I listen on low gain at about 7 o clock on the volume knob and haven't heard any channel imbalance. Would be nice to have more headroom on the volume knob but otherwise no complaints.


----------



## Harry Manback (Mar 28, 2019)

Shane D said:


> I really don't find any Grado's have great bass. I EQ from my DAP and it sounds pretty good. Through my new amp, it sounds awesome. It sounds so full and rich to me now. Of course everybody hears differently and I am sure that there are dozens and dozens of amps people prefer with their Grado's. For the longest time I always believed that Grado's didn't need an amp since they are so easy to drive and I don't listen very loud. I was SO wrong on that. It is not about power, it is about sound.
> 
> Looking foward to your take on the PS1000. I tried the PS500e and it didn't work for me at all. I probably already mentioned this, but a local shop had their demo set on sale for the same price that I paid for my SR325e's. To me it was a smoother SR325e with all the fun sucked out.
> Of course you can take that impression with a grain of salt since at the same time I fell deeply in love with, and bought, the NightOwl Carbons at half price. A month later I hated them so much I sold them.
> ...



I left Grado for a while in pursuit of BASS.  I have a TH900, and THX-00 and Senn HD58X.  The two Fostex headphones have really nice bass, especially the TH900.  It is a really really good headphone.  After experiencing the bass I was chasing, I found that while the bass on the Fostex headphones IS better than the 58X and most Grados, that it wasn't what I was REALLY looking for.  I got the PS500 and found that after having found THE BASS, that it wasn't as important as I had first believed.  The PS500 has enough bass for most purposes.  It even plays "On We March" from "The Social Network" soundtrack very well.  The bass isn't what it is on the TH900, but it's correct enough.  The other qualities of the PS500 easily make up the difference.  Guitars cut, growl, and thrum.  Drums sound tight.  Vocals are brought forward.  I've think I've found the 3 headphones that I want in the TH900, PS500, and HD58X.  I think I could be ok with just the Grado and Fostex, but it doesn't seem right not to have a member of the HD600 family.

I'd like to be done with headphones, and try out a DAC a little higher on the food chain than the Modi MB to see if I really can tell any difference.  The only other headphone I'd like to add is an HD650 to see if it really does scale up like it's said to.  I just don't have the gear to find out yet.


----------



## Shane D

Harry Manback said:


> I left Grado for a while in pursuit of BASS.  I have a TH900, and THX-00 and Senn HD58X.  The two Fostex headphones have really nice bass, especially the TH900.  It is a really really good headphone.  After experiencing the bass I was chasing, I found that while the bass on the Fostex headphones IS better than the 58X and most Grados, that it wasn't what I was REALLY looking for.  I got the PS500 and found that after having found THE BASS, that it wasn't as important as I had first believed.  The PS500 has enough bass for most purposes.  It even plays "On We March" from "The Social Network" soundtrack very well.  The bass isn't what it is on the TH900, but it's correct enough.  The other qualities of the PS500 easily make up the difference.  Guitars cut, growl, and thrum.  Drums sound tight.  Vocals are brought forward.  I've think I've found the 3 headphones that I want in the TH900, PS500, and HD58X.  I think I could be ok with just the Grado and Fostex, but it doesn't seem right not to have a member of the HD600 family.
> 
> I'd like to be done with headphones, and try out a DAC a little higher on the food chain than the Modi MB to see if I really can tell any difference.



I find that "bass light" is a relative feeling. My two favourite headphones are Grado GH2's and Beyer T5p.2's. Both sound awesome to me.

But if I put on my Meze 99's, I feel like Oh Yeah!, there's the bass. The 99's are fun and I enjoy them. I am also very curious about the CFA Cascades.

But, on a daily basis my GH2's are always plugged in and I fall back to the Beyers T5p.2's for closed back listening.

Shane D


----------



## TooFrank

Shane D said:


> I find that "bass light" is a relative feeling. My two favourite headphones are Grado GH2's and Beyer T5p.2's. Both sound awesome to me.
> 
> But if I put on my Meze 99's, I feel like Oh Yeah!, there's the bass. The 99's are fun and I enjoy them. I am also very curious about the CFA Cascades.
> 
> ...


FWIW: when I need bass, I listen to my B&W P9, they also have a very nice treble. And once in while the HD600 will do the trick. But as you point out my go to phones are the GH2, closely followed by GS2KE


----------



## Shane D

TooFrank said:


> FWIW: when I need bass, I listen to my B&W P9, they also have a very nice treble. And once in while the HD600 will do the trick. But as you point out my go to phones are the GH2, closely followed by GS2KE



I love the bass when I hear it. But I don't miss it when it's not there. Of course I don't do hip hop, EDM or anything else that needs pounding bass.

Shane D


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

Got a brand new GH2 (here in Australia we still have new GH1 and GH2 available in stores!), and I can't believe my ears, a Grado that has bass. Not a heap of sub bass, but the bass that it does have is plenty enough for even electronic music imo, it actually slams the midbass more so than a bunch of headphones from other makers. The last Grado I had was a RS1 (old model before the "i" series), always regretted selling it, but the reality was that the highs would get fatiguing quickly, also didn't have anywhere enough bass to be versatile, but had an absolutely magic midrange. This GH2 fixes all those problems, although the mids maybe not on the level of that old RS1, they are still among the most musical you will find in a headphone. Actually liking the GH2 so much that I've also ordered a GH1, even though I've heard that the GH2 is superior, I think I will also enjoy the GH1 on occasion when I want more of that Grado energy in the mids and treble. Not sold on the GH4 yet, waiting for comparisons, just concerned it won't be worth owning when you have a GH2 and GH1.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E. (Mar 29, 2019)

double post sorry, will post some pics on here later though.


----------



## Geezer Rock 001

" a Grado that has bass".  I totally agree. After getting a used GH 2 and becoming enthralled with the bass and the musical presentation, I decided to try out the entire GH Heritage series.  The GH 1,2 and 4 are almost identical in all areas to my ears. imo they have the very same drivers, but the different woods alter their sounds just a bit.

  The GH 3 has excellent bass as well and may be the best can that you can buy at that price point.

Which ever Heritage/GH headphone that you go with, they will rock your world.


----------



## Geezer Rock 001 (Mar 29, 2019)

Here is a picture of my "litter" of Heritage series headphones in their cushions of choice.  All keepers. The GH 1 and 2 have the Beautiful Audio cable adapter kit installed. The GH 4 will get it soon. Shipibo rod blocks and Beautiful Audio cushions and head bands.
2019_0329_112717_001.jpg


----------



## elira

The 1/4 inch connector of my PS2000e failed, that's the second failure in the PS2000e, one would expect better quality given that my SR325is never failed after years of use. Anyway, I decided to try to fix them instead of sending them back for warranty. I remember looking for an image of the 12 conductor cable some time ago and couldn't find one, so here it's an image of the 12 conductor cable.


 

The cable itself is very soft, and also the insulation of each one of the conductor is very soft, there's nothing other than the cable, other cables have a nylon or Kevlar thread to give it more resistance. The conductor looks like pure copper and it's very flexible. The overall rigidity of the cable seems to be only because there are 12 conductors.


----------



## shishk

New to the forum here - a huge grado Fan. Currently using the PS500e (which I love). Can anyone detail the differences between the PS500e and the PS1000e?


----------



## gregorya

shishk said:


> New to the forum here - a huge grado Fan. Currently using the PS500e (which I love). Can anyone detail the differences between the PS500e and the PS1000e?



500... 

Welcome to the forum...


----------



## shishk

gregorya said:


> 500...
> 
> Welcome to the forum...




Ha ha good one!


----------



## ESL-1 (Mar 31, 2019)

Geezer Rock 001 said:


> " The GH 3 has excellent bass as well and may be the best can that you can buy for the money."




I agree, check em out.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

shishk said:


> New to the forum here - a huge grado Fan. Currently using the PS500e (which I love). Can anyone detail the differences between the PS500e and the PS1000e?



Here is my comparison of the PS500 (with either on-ear L or over-ear G pads) vs. the PS1000:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/page-1657#post-11609890

Here is a table comparing the three... higher numbers are better:


----------



## shishk

ruthieandjohn said:


> Here is my comparison of the PS500 (with either on-ear L or over-ear G pads) vs. the PS1000:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/page-1657#post-11609890
> 
> Here is a table comparing the three... higher numbers are better:



This is great info. Thanks!


----------



## wormsdriver

shishk said:


> This is great info. Thanks!


Keep in mind there is a difference between ps1000 and ps1000e. I believe @ruthieandjohn might also have a comparison between these two posted somewhere.


----------



## shishk

wormsdriver said:


> Keep in mind there is a difference between ps1000 and ps1000e. I believe @ruthieandjohn might also have a comparison between these two posted somewhere.



Thanks. Searching for his post.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

wormsdriver said:


> Keep in mind there is a difference between ps1000 and ps1000e. I believe @ruthieandjohn might also have a comparison between these two posted somewhere.


Yep.. I did.  Here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/gra...ram-ttvjaudio-com.852728/page-4#post-13749201

And the resulting table:


----------



## shishk

ruthieandjohn said:


> Yep.. I did.  Here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/gra...ram-ttvjaudio-com.852728/page-4#post-13749201
> 
> And the resulting table:


Exactly what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## elira

Yesterday I modded a par of SR225e with the https://www.beautifulaudio.biz cable adapter, it was relatively easy, and I think it looks nice. The only thing I would improve upon is the 3.5mm jack, it seems ok but I would rather use something of higher quality. I tried to use a Switchcraft one (https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/502-35PM1) but it didn't fit. There's no impact in quality as far as I can tell, and the good thing about this mod is that you don't need to mess with opening the cups.


----------



## javertim

elira said:


> Yesterday I modded a par of SR225e with the https://www.beautifulaudio.biz cable adapter ...



I did this recently with my PS500e. Love the mod, but do you find your 225e has no more lateral swivel with the mod applied? Mine is completely gone and the fit is now very awkward.


----------



## elira

javertim said:


> I did this recently with my PS500e. Love the mod, but do you find your 225e has no more lateral swivel with the mod applied? Mine is completely gone and the fit is now very awkward.


Yes, it completely lost the lateral swivel, but I didn’t find comfort issues. I was worried about comfort when I noticed it but turns out it didn’t affect much, at least for my head, some head shapes might have issues.


----------



## Geezer Rock 001

elira said:


> Yes, it completely lost the lateral swivel,
> 
> Check to see how much of the old gimbal that you left near the pin that holds the cup to the gimbal. I noticed on one of mine that I didn't cut quite enough off and it would make contact with the adapter and bind it up.


----------



## wormsdriver

Yeah, gimbals need to be cut pretty short:


----------



## javertim

The problem for me is that the outer portion of the cup (the wider portion that houses the grill) touches the main plastic portion of the mod and prevents any kind of rotation at all.


----------



## Gippy

Urrrgh, the guy selling the GS3000e I demoed last week lowered the price another $100, so the offer is now $1450 CAD ($1085 USD). Too good to pass up. I'm taking it tomorrow, and I'll worry about what to do with my GS2000e later!


----------



## Shane D

Gippy said:


> Urrrgh, the guy selling the GS3000e I demoed last week lowered the price another $100, so the offer is now $1450 CAD ($1085 USD). Too good to pass up. I'm taking it tomorrow, and I'll worry about what to do with my GS2000e later!


Enjoy your purchase.☺

Shane D


----------



## Moak

I have a general question:
Does a grado (GH2, SR325e) actually need a headphone amplifier? Can I get a better sound out of it? Or should you omit it?

I took a look around and found some cheap used amplifiers:

- Graham Slee Voyager
- Leckerton UHA-4
- Lake People G103
- Meier-Audio Corda Arietta
- Musical Fidelity V-Can 1 or 2
- cMoy

But I do not know if that must be and whether the devices mentioned harmonize with my Grados.
I do not want to pay too much money. Well, the very expensive (and probably better) but I can not or will not afford.
The headphone amplifier should be mainly for the HIF system, but may also be for the iPhone.
In addition to the two Grados I own an Audioquest NightOwl, ...


----------



## Shane D

Monolaf said:


> I have a general question:
> Does a grado (GH2, SR325e) actually need a headphone amplifier? Can I get a better sound out of it? Or should you omit it?
> 
> I took a look around and found some cheap used amplifiers:
> ...



I don't think they actually "need" an amp. However, as I mentioned earlier, my Burson amp really brought my GH2's to life.

However you could try them solo for a while to see how you like them. Hopefully, you could look  around and try some different amps out. Mine cost me about $199.00 in US funds, which I didn't think was horrible. You can take your time, look for sales and keep an eye out for used.

Shane D


----------



## Gippy

The problem with Grados is that they are very finicky when it comes to amp pairing. Low impedance and high sensitivity means you'll hear an audible background hiss coming out of many amps. So you need an amp that can handle IEM-like sensitivity, but have enough current to actually increase the volume to a decent level. I've had to activate IEMatch on my iFi iDSD Black Label to eliminate the hiss from my GS2000e. This makes the amp quieter, so then I have to change the amp power from eco to normal in order to compensate. I also have a NuForce HDP but no longer use it due to the hissing.


----------



## Geezer Rock 001

Has anyone seen anything on the new closed back planar that Grado is getting ready to launch??





April Fool!


----------



## kdparnell

Geezer Rock 001 said:


> Has anyone seen anything on the new closed back planar that Grado is getting ready to launch??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm...

Must be the first of April...


----------



## Gippy

Sorry for the crappy phone camera quality, but I got it! Will post an in-depth review in a week or so. Lovin' it so far.


----------



## wormsdriver

Gippy said:


> Sorry for the crappy phone camera quality, but I got it! Will post an in-depth review in a week or so. Lovin' it so far.


Awesome! Killer price too!


----------



## BobG55

https://www.ebay.com/itm/113555999503


----------



## joseph69

@BobG55 
Beautiful condition. 
Are these new to you?


----------



## BobG55

joseph69 said:


> @BobG55
> Beautiful condition.
> Are these new to you?



Sorry Joseph, I should have specified.  I don't own those, they're presently for sale on eBay.com.  I copy/ pasted the link at the bottom of the photograph.   It's the best condition HP1 I've ever seen myself, as you mentioned & the main reason why I posted this.


----------



## joseph69

BobG55 said:


> Sorry Joseph, I should have specified.  I don't own those, they're presently for sale on eBay.com.  I copy/ pasted the link at the bottom of the photograph.   It's the best condition HP1 I've ever seen myself, as you mentioned & the main reason why I posted this.


Ahh, you should've just told me it was for April fools!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

What happens to those HP1000 when the drivers inevitably wear out? I think Grado Labs won't have stock drivers to replace them?


----------



## DavidA

Monolaf said:


> I have a general question:
> Does a grado (GH2, SR325e) actually need a headphone amplifier? Can I get a better sound out of it? Or should you omit it?
> 
> I took a look around and found some cheap used amplifiers:
> ...


I'd just listen to them without an amp and hopefully you might get a chance to listen to them on another system that has an amp and then you can make your own decision.  For me I'm happy with my SR225e, RS2e and SR60 without amps but since mine are all modded (dynamat, vent, ear pads, felt, sorbothane) and my hearing and yours along with what genres we prefer may or may not be different so its really hard for anyone to say if you will need an amp or not.  FWIW I do use my Grado's on a UD301, Ember, Lyr2, Teac AH-01 and Asgard2 at times but I'm happy with them from the headphone jacks of my various computers, laptops, DAPs and even phones.
I'd have to say that my Grado's do sound slightly different with different amps but to me its just different, not better or worse, its like drinking various wines, different but not better or worse most of the time.


----------



## BobG55 (Apr 2, 2019)

joseph69 said:


> Ahh, you should've just told me it was for April fools!


----------



## joseph69

WilliamLeonhart said:


> What happens to those HP1000 when the drivers inevitably wear out? I think Grado Labs won't have stock drivers to replace them?


When I owned the HP1000 (HP2) I contacted Grado about this and they no longer have drivers for them.


----------



## elira

WilliamLeonhart said:


> What happens to those HP1000 when the drivers inevitably wear out? I think Grado Labs won't have stock drivers to replace them?


I guess you sell them for parts. Is it common for those drivers to fail? I was under the impression that Grado drivers were very reliable.


----------



## ESL-1

I have been listening to and accumulating play time on a pair of GS3000e phones and they are sounding quite good to me.  I can see this could lead to my 
re-homing my GS2000e which I enjoy very much....


----------



## wormsdriver (Apr 2, 2019)

WilliamLeonhart said:


> What happens to those HP1000 when the drivers inevitably wear out? I think Grado Labs won't have stock drivers to replace them?


Grado Labs will still service them but unfortunately will have to use other drivers. I have no idea what they'll use or what they'll sound like. Alternatively elleven acoustica was making aftermarket drivers (Epsilon P1) targeted at the hp1000 and I think they were even marketed as good replacement drivers for hp1000 but they show currently out of stock.


----------



## odessamarin (Apr 3, 2019)

Also this drivers are good! In case someone would need a replacement or mods..
Symphones V8
They perfectly fits HP1000.
https://www.symphones.com/reviews/2018/2/1/trav-wilson-from-powerchord-gives-high-praise-to-v8
https://www.symphones.com/shop/symphones-v8

.. and on this page many links for different stuff for grado..
https://www.symphones.com/faq
https://turbulentlabs.com/


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

Been comparing my GH1 to my GH2, and while I'm certain the only functional difference between them is the choice of wood, it actually changes the sound enough to make them quite different. GH1 has wider sound stage and better treble timbre than GH2, while GH2 is more resolving, with better bass and vocal timbre and the smaller sound stage combined with higher transparency creates an intimate and emotional vibe. Also the GH1 has _plenty_ of bass, but it's sloppier/softer than the nice and tight GH2 rendition.

One is not completely better than the other, but if I had to keep one it would be the GH2 as it does actually sound more "Grado like", while the GH1 has an extremely smooth presentation all round. It's making me want to try the GH4 just out of curiosity.


----------



## PhenixS1970

If someone is looking for a GH 1 in great condition, mine are up for sale in the market section (EU only).


----------



## Gippy (Apr 4, 2019)

Quick GS2000e (calling it 2K for brevity) vs GS3000e (3K) thoughts after 3 days of 10hr/day listening and tweaking:

- My 3K has visual anomalies that don't match what Grado shows on its website. Will provide more details later.
- The 3K has actual sub-bass. Wow. It is the first Grado where I can feel frequencies below 30hz, though I need to enable my iFi Micro iDSD's Bass+ ASP to do so. The 2K doesn't give me this feeling, suggesting that the 2K's driver simply can't do it without introducing distortion.
- When I demoed the 3K, I was concerned about weight. While the 3K is a little heavier than the 2K, most of the sensation was due to the clamping force. I've since stretched the headband to be as wide as my 2K, and comfort is now good.
- The 3K does not have perfect stock sound with the G-cush. There is still some sibilance and overexaggeration from 6kHz-8kHz. Unlike the 2K, I only need to tame this -6dB relative to 1kHz, while I needed a whopping -12dB at 6kHz for the 2K.
- This means that the stock 3K with G-cush isn't going to convert any Grado haters or people who are anti-EQ. But it sounds much better than the stock 2K.
- The stock 3K sounds the best with the L-cush, but you lose soundstage width. Going with the L-cush over the G-cush tames the mid-treble. The S-cush muffles the sound and isn't recommended.
- I've changed my mind about the 3K now that I've had more time on it, instead of forming an opinion after short 1-hour demo sessions. The 3K is superior to the 2K in almost every way and it's not even close. I'm getting close to my ideal EQ with the G-cush 3K. It's the best sound I've heard out of any headphone short of the Orpheus HE1.
- Grado is overpriced in Canada. A brand new PS2000e costs $4068 CAD after tax. I am very, very happy after getting a barely used GS3000e for $1450 CAD, which is 36% of the cost. This is not entry-level vs. TOTL: this is Grado's wooden flagship vs. overall flagship. I wonder why I even hesitated in the first place. The seller only sold it because he desired a closed-back flagship. Looking at his sales history, it seems he had sold a few other open-back flagships.

Full review and comparison when I've had at least 2 weeks with the 3K. I've owned my 2K as my daily headphone since November 2016.


----------



## Shane D

Gippy said:


> Quick GS2000e (calling it 2K for brevity) vs GS3000e (3K) thoughts after 3 days of 10hr/day listening and tweaking:
> 
> - My 3K has visual anomalies that don't match what Grado shows on its website. Will provide more details later.
> - The 3K has actual sub-bass. Wow. It is the first Grado where I can feel frequencies below 30hz, though I need to enable my iFi Micro iDSD's Bass+ ASP to do so. The 2K doesn't give me this feeling, suggesting that the 2K's driver simply can't do it without introducing distortion.
> ...



You are truly a high roller, compared to me. $1,450.00 for a used pair is a lot more than I would ever spend. I bought a used pair of Beyer T5p.2's for $700.00 and that felt like a LOT of money to me. And a big gamble since I had never heard a Beyer before.
Most I have spent was $950.00 on a new set of GH2's.

I am thinking about two sets in the future. Both just straddle the 1K mark.

Funny how my old $199.00 limit has slipped to $999.00.

I think that with the law of diminishing returns, I just couldn't do the $1,500 to $2,000 jump.

I will continue to live vicariously through people like yourself when it comes to the high end stuff.

Shane D


----------



## Gippy (Apr 4, 2019)

@Shane D: I wish I had a PS500 (non-e because it's better) or a GH2 on hand to do a more practical comparison. Most people passed on the GS2000e, and it honestly was never a headphone that I could unconditionally recommend due to its very anemic stock sound. I actually agreed with many parts of Joshua Valour's review and think that many people would prefer the SR80e over the stock GS2000e. Comparing the GS2000e against the GS3000e doesn't help people much when it comes to making a purchase decision.

However, the PS500 was famously known as the Grado that doesn't sound like a Grado, and was darker than the PS1000. There was an article where the reviewer lamented at how the PS500e was inferior, but I can't find it anymore. The GH2 I felt was the best currently-available 40mm Grado, but this was from a 30-minute impression. It's more relevant to know if the GS3000e is worth the step up from the PS500/GH2.


----------



## elmoe

You all have me curious about the GH2 now. Just pulled the trigger on a pair.


----------



## Shane D

elmoe said:


> You all have me curious about the GH2 now. Just pulled the trigger on a pair.



Mine have been glued to my head every day for a few weeks, knocking my Beyers out of top spot.

I am surprised you can still get them. It's funny how Grado's limited editions aren't very limited.

Shane D


----------



## elmoe

Shane D said:


> Mine have been glued to my head every day for a few weeks, knocking my Beyers out of top spot.
> 
> I am surprised you can still get them. It's funny how Grado's limited editions aren't very limited.
> 
> Shane D



I've become pretty good at finding used pairs for sale


----------



## Shane D

elmoe said:


> I've become pretty good at finding used pairs for sale



Even better, if they're in perfect shape. I think you will be impressed by the sound.

Shane D


----------



## Gippy (Apr 4, 2019)

Shane D said:


> I am surprised you can still get them. It's funny how Grado's limited editions aren't very limited.



The GH2 is sold out at 4ourears.net, so they're certainly not making any more. Cocobolo is an expensive tonewood, so they may reserve it for only the GS3000e from now on.

Amusingly, they're advertising the GH3/GH4 as "Norwegian Pine" when that's technically incorrect. It's Norway Pine... which is a common North American tree. But "Norwegian" makes it sound more exotic.


----------



## elmoe

Shane D said:


> Even better, if they're in perfect shape. I think you will be impressed by the sound.
> 
> Shane D



Yes they are barely used so I'm excited to give them a try. I hope these will be better than the "Head Fi" series Grado released some years ago, the HF-2 was not very good imo


----------



## wormsdriver

elmoe said:


> I've become pretty good at finding used pairs for sale


How much did you pay for them if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## elmoe

wormsdriver said:


> How much did you pay for them if you don't mind me asking?



No problem, I paid $549 including shipping.


----------



## wormsdriver

thanks.  Let us know how you like them after you get them and get some quality  time with them.


----------



## elmoe

wormsdriver said:


> thanks.  Let us know how you like them after you get them and get some quality  time with them.



Will do, I will compare with the PS1k and SR325i that I have also.


----------



## The Socialist Nerd (Apr 5, 2019)

I dug out my old SR-60's from my other place but will need to order up some new custom earpads. Any recommendations?


----------



## Shane D

elmoe said:


> No problem, I paid $549 including shipping.



Not cheap were they? I paid $950.00 to my door in Canadian $'s. You paid $750.00 in Canuck bucks. Curious to hear your thoughts. I love them, but I think everybody already knows that by now.

Shane D


----------



## Shane D

Gippy said:


> @Shane D: I wish I had a PS500 (non-e because it's better) or a GH2 on hand to do a more practical comparison. Most people passed on the GS2000e, and it honestly was never a headphone that I could unconditionally recommend due to its very anemic stock sound. I actually agreed with many parts of Joshua Valour's review and think that many people would prefer the SR80e over the stock GS2000e. Comparing the GS2000e against the GS3000e doesn't help people much when it comes to making a purchase decision.
> 
> However, the PS500 was famously known as the Grado that doesn't sound like a Grado, and was darker than the PS1000. There was an article where the reviewer lamented at how the PS500e was inferior, but I can't find it anymore. The GH2 I felt was the best currently-available 40mm Grado, but this was from a 30-minute impression. It's more relevant to know if the GS3000e is worth the step up from the PS500/GH2.



I know you don't need to buy anything else right now but, there is a PS500 available on CAM...

Shane D


----------



## Gippy

I'm actually tempted to get it. By the way, I did find the review that claimed the PS500 was Grado's best headphone, and it's in line with Harry Manbeck's opinion as well.


----------



## rgs9200m

Nah, PS2Ke is the best. Soooooo nice once broken in. Uniquely satisfying sound.


----------



## Shane D

Gippy said:


> I'm actually tempted to get it. By the way, I did find the review that claimed the PS500 was Grado's best headphone, and it's in line with Harry Manbeck's opinion as well.



https://headfonics.com/2011/10/grado-ps-500-the-ps-series-gets-affordable-but-is-it-any-good/

Shane D


----------



## Gippy

Shane D said:


> https://headfonics.com/2011/10/grado-ps-500-the-ps-series-gets-affordable-but-is-it-any-good/



It's actually the second page of the GH1 review I linked where the reviewer states that the PS500 is superior. That review you linked was written by someone else and doesn't make any model comparisons.


----------



## HungryPanda

I just bought a used PS500e from fleabay


----------



## Shane D

HungryPanda said:


> I just bought a used PS500e from fleabay



Have you tried the PS500e's before?

Shane D


----------



## HungryPanda

No I have SR80, SR325, SR325e & GH1 at the moment


----------



## Shane D

HungryPanda said:


> No I have SR80, SR325, SR325e & GH1 at the moment



You are becoming quite the Grado-head.

Shane D


----------



## HungryPanda

Thought it was time to dip into the Professional Series


----------



## Shane D

HungryPanda said:


> Thought it was time to dip into the Professional Series



I love the fact that we have a Grado woody emoji!

Shane D


----------



## mortcola (Apr 6, 2019)

Roblin said:


> Bump on this for sure. Not very many reviews or impressions still.


OK. You're calling for GS3000e impressions. Have had mine for 5 days. 30 hours of burn-in. I also have my beloved PS2000e for many A-B comparisons In short: These babies are ALIVE. 

Extended, spookily detailed and transparent - finding inner detail on a range of recordings, at all frequency ranges, that are evident less clearly or not at all on every other headphone, including my delicious PS2Ke, which was a benchmark. Music seems to jump out from them, viscerally, and with an unusual openness and precision of spatial detail - every bit as good or better than the PS2Ke, with a greater sense of air and light (NOTHING wrong with the PS2Ke in this department -  it is a clear comparison, and it is not an artifact of the modestly more pronounced upper freqs on the GS3000e).The Pro2Ke is a more controlled, refined unit, regardless of its impressive extension, clarity, richness - perhaps the wood/metal hybrid, in part. 

The GS3000e is thus far the most convincing conveyer of a seemingly live musical event I've heard, with more texture and raw impact, the physicality of the musical parts and whole. There are a small proportion of hot hi-freq recordings which SOUND hot, a little glare-y, thus far, with some burn-in still needing to occur. But this is not a flaw of the model - sweeter recordings have no such glare, simply an abundance of detail and unfiltered, unattenuated high harmonics. I'm extremely happy with them, and I can't wait to see how they settle in, and how I settle in with them after the thrill of acquisition. I'm not wealthy, and I didn't need another pair of phones. But this was an event, and I had to know.  

Love to hear if anyone else has any impressions yet.  BTW - the wood is beautiful.


----------



## Gippy

@mortcola I literally just got my GS3000e last Monday, and I feel it's best to have it for 2 weeks before putting down my detailed thoughts.

By the way, my GS3000e looks remarkably different than yours -- cocobolo wood darkens over time, and I got one of the earliest produced GS3000e units that's at least 5 months old. Could you tell me what color the drivers are painted inside? Mine are black, which is strange because Grado's official picture has them painted blue. I also assume your GS3000e box uses the new redesign instead of the old one.


----------



## ESL-1

rgs9200m said:


> Nah, PS2Ke is the best. Soooooo nice once broken in. Uniquely satisfying sound.




I second that emotion, especially with a good matching amp.  I find the PS2000e to be a little more amp sensitive than usual for a Grado but not an issue.


----------



## ESL-1

Gippy said:


> @mortcola I literally just got my GS3000e last Monday, and I feel it's best to have it for 2 weeks before putting down my detailed thoughts.
> 
> By the way, my GS3000e looks remarkably different than yours -- cocobolo wood darkens over time, and I got one of the earliest produced GS3000e units that's at least 5 months old. Could you tell me what color the drivers are painted inside? Mine are black, which is strange because Grado's official picture has them painted blue. I also assume your GS3000e box uses the new redesign instead of the old one.



The GS3000e I have has blue drivers.  This headphone is very early production.


----------



## mortcola

ESL-1 said:


> The GS3000e I have has blue drivers.  This headphone is very early production.


Blue. As far as the wood goes - seems the cocobolo has a lot of variation - this pair doesn't have as much of the red-hued wood seen in many pics - the black striations against reddish, yellowish, and blonde areas make for a pretty piece of wood, rich and striking, but not as ruddy. I told Rich Grado I made the purchase online, and jokingly said I knew he couldn't custom tweak a pair for me, but "grab me some really nice ones please?" He assured me he would select the ones he liked - and I got these the next day. I'm curious just how much the wood donut actually determines the sound, compared to the tuning of the driver, and other acoustic/electronic parameters; the wood does not encompass the resonant cavity, but is kind of an atrium, opening into the air around the vent - obviously resonating and guiding the sound, but how much of a factor is the wood overall, apart from its cosmetic role, and the way in which it guides the active transduction design? These phones sound like they're a few generations evolved even from the GS2000e, and yet apart from the cocobolo, I believe this is a variation on the theme of the other GS models, mostly the same components, but tweaked so as to offer dramatically greater impact, typically vivid and realistic Grado-style tonalities and a kind of textural truth that lends itself to a more gripping, emotive experience even than the virtuosic PS2000e design.  Ideas about wood?


----------



## Gippy

I feel the wood matters a lot. It was proven here that tonewoods significantly affect the sound, especially in Grados because of the natural crossfeed you get when you raise the volume and the leaked sound from one cup goes to the other.

- The GS1000e uses red 50mm drivers in a full mahogany cup. So does the RS1e, so we can guess that both of those use the same drivers. But the cup sizes and pads make them sound different. I haven't listened to the GS1000e for an extended period so that's really all I can say about it.

- The GS2000e uses purple 50mm drivers in a hybrid mahogany/maple cup. The maple was supposed to impart some treble sparkle, while the mahogany was supposed to shape the low end. I will cover more of it in my review, but I feel the GS2000e was an experimental failure. And I can say that with confidence, having logged over 5000 hours on it as my daily headphone since November 2016. Opinions are very confusing because some people said it's an upgrade over the GS1000e, and others like ruthieandjohn and ESL-1 have given it the utmost praise. But others like Harry Manbeck and Joshua Valour have stated that even the $100 SR80e sounds better than it. It is the most divisive Grado other than the old gold SR325i and I'll come up with some ideas as to why that is.

- The GS3000e has visible overhauls. The metal grille on the cups are curved instead of straight. The driver uses a 30-hole layout that was first used on the PS2000e, and it uses a finer cloth over the holes. The GS3000e is a remarkable improvement over the GS2000e, but I feel that Grado has hit a triple, not a homerun. They were so darn close to making the GS3000e a universally appealing recommendation, but I feel at stock, the 4kHz-8kHz treble region is still a little hot. Though the driver has changed, I feel the cocobolo plays a significant role when it comes to bass resonance. It is very interesting that my GS3000e has black drivers... could it be that my unit uses the PS2000e drivers for some reason?


----------



## Roblin

Thanks a ton for the info and impressions. Definitely interested in more as time allows!


----------



## The Socialist Nerd

Testing my SR-60 with my new earpads from Amazon and they are working out rather well so far at the dentist office.


----------



## HungryPanda

Got my PS500e's today and am rather  enjoying them


----------



## The Socialist Nerd

It was a tough decision but after a week of dragging my 2018 MacBook Pro with Audeze LCD-2CB's every day to the school library plus my Note 9 the weight got too cumbersome each and every single day so I gave up. I am enjoying the Grados in the meantime until I order up my pair of Audeze iSine LX's later on this month along with probably an Astell Kern DAP.


----------



## wormsdriver (Apr 9, 2019)

.


----------



## wormsdriver (Apr 9, 2019)

The Socialist Nerd said:


> It was a tough decision but after a week of dragging my 2018 MacBook Pro with Audeze LCD-2CB's every day to the school library plus my Note 9 the weight got too cumbersome each and every single day so I gave up. I am enjoying the Grados in the meantime until I order up my pair of Audeze iSine LX's later on this month along with probably an Astell Kern DAP.




I remember a few years ago when I owned the Gs1000i and Ps1000, also the Gs1000e and Ps1000e at the same time, at one point I was convinced that the only difference between each other's counterpart was the housing.

So I am most curious about the Gs3k. I've owned the Ps2ke in the past and while I did like it very much in the end I wasn't fully satisfied. When I heard about the Gs3ke coming out my immediate thought was that it had the same driver as the ps2ke in a much lighter all wood cup. I was also curious on how it would change the sound vs the ps style cups.


----------



## elmoe

wormsdriver said:


> I remember a few years ago when I owned the Gs1000i and Ps1000, also the Gs1000e and Ps1000e at the same time, at one point I was convinced that the only difference between each other's counterpart was the housing.
> 
> So I am most curious about the Gs3k. I've owned the Ps2ke in the past and while I did like it very much in the end I wasn't fully satisfied. When I heard about the Gs3ke coming out my immediate thought was that it had the same driver as the ps2ke in a much lighter all wood cup. I was also curious on how it would change the sound vs the ps style cups.



I love my PS1000 but now that I've had them for a few weeks I can see your point. They are heavy and I can't listen to them for too long, 2-3 hours in one sitting at most.

Has anyone ever owned the PS1? How does it compare in terms of weight?


----------



## The Socialist Nerd

After spending time again with my Grado SR-60's I really do like being able to compare those to my Audeze LCD-2CB's. I notice that the Grados deliver a sound which seems to have a wider soundstage but loses out in precision and balance relative to my Audeze headset. Dependent on the recording, the Audeze tends to be consistent across all genres of music whereas I feel that the Grados tend to shine in both jazz and classical music a lot more.

This is my opinion but I feel that the Grados I own tend to be slightly more bass heavy than my Audeze but by sacrificing detail, they can win in other respects such as musical energy for some recordings. However, the Grados don't resolve some recordings very well such as the early albums of Public Enemy where on my Audeze pair I can hear the single tracks of the complex production of The Bomb Squad. The Grados tend to be a tad muddier with relatively complex music, particularly old school hip-hop (which is a specialty of mine...)

At least the Grados are easier to pack up for school than my full-sized Audeze set.


----------



## rgs9200m (Apr 11, 2019)

I had the PS1000 (sold), GS1000(sold), GS1000i(sold), GS1000e(kept), PS1000e(kept), and now the PS2000e(kept and a daily driver for me).
 They all sound significantly different from each other.
The PS line in particular has a sound all its own (so I do put up with the extra bulk).

The PS has forceful bass and has more organic vocals and mids and more liquidity. The original PS1K bass however could be too wooly and was often uncontrolled. I just could not live with these.

The bass quality has progressed considerably in the later PS versions. I love my PS2000e.

I also have a GH1, good for casual TV listening.


----------



## rgs9200m

Just a note here that the PS2000e is *really spectacular* on the Violectric Niimbus amplifier.
It's profound, sweet, liquid, and natural and non-fatiguing and also has a strong and controlled bass foundation.

It has that real Grado Grandness.
There is some great synergy going on here.


----------



## gregorya

Does anyone know what the Canadian list price was for the GS1000i model?

Thanks.


----------



## Gippy

gregorya said:


> Does anyone know what the Canadian list price was for the GS1000i model?



$1299


----------



## gregorya

Gippy said:


> $1299



Thanks!


----------



## elmoe

I finally received my GH-2s and while I haven't had time for full on comparisons just yet, I can say I'm surprisingly impressed by these headphones. They are incredibly fun and I am enjoying them more than the PS1000, even if the PS1k is definitely more resolving, the GH-2 just sounds better.

Some Grado eye porn:


----------



## Shane D

elmoe said:


> I finally received my GH-2s and while I haven't had time for full on comparisons just yet, I can say I'm surprisingly impressed by these headphones. They are incredibly fun and I am enjoying them more than the PS1000, even if the PS1k is definitely more resolving, the GH-2 just sounds better.
> 
> Some Grado eye porn:


They are awfully fun aren't they? Are you running them with an amp? If so, which one?

Shane D


----------



## elmoe

Shane D said:


> They are awfully fun aren't they? Are you running them with an amp? If so, which one?
> 
> Shane D



A Singlepower MPX3 tube amp, they really sing


----------



## Shane D

elmoe said:


> A Singlepower MPX3 tube amp, they really sing



Is it very "tubey"?  I broke down today and made a long delayed purchase: Loxjie P20 hybrid tube amp. that has many glowing reviews, particularly in balanced mode and I do have a balanced source. 
Of course that won't work with the Grado's.

Shane D


----------



## elmoe

Shane D said:


> Is it very "tubey"?  I broke down today and made a long delayed purchase: Loxjie P20 hybrid tube amp. that has many glowing reviews, particularly in balanced mode and I do have a balanced source.
> Of course that won't work with the Grado's.
> 
> Shane D



Yeah, it's a great amp that has a lot of synergy with Grados, I'm really impressed with the amount of slam the GH-2 have with this amp.


----------



## Shane D

elmoe said:


> Yeah, it's a great amp that has a lot of synergy with Grados, I'm really impressed with the amount of slam the GH-2 have with this amp.



I feel that way about my Burson amp. I have only been using my Grado's every day since it arrived.

Congrats on an exciting pairing. That certainly doesn't happen very often, IME.

Shane D


----------



## elmoe (Apr 12, 2019)

Shane D said:


> I feel that way about my Burson amp. I have only been using my Grado's every day since it arrived.
> 
> Congrats on an exciting pairing. That certainly doesn't happen very often, IME.
> 
> Shane D



Thanks! Finding these kinds of pairings is what it's all about.


----------



## joseph69

For those out there with Tidal, I just want to share an excellently recorded amazingly musical Cd called 'So Nice' from David Benoit and Marc Antoine. Even if this isn't your musical preference, I'm sure you'll enjoy it with your Grados!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> For those out there with Tidal, I just want to share an excellently recorded amazingly musical Cd called 'So Nice' from David Benoit and Marc Antoine. Even if this isn't your musical preference, I'm sure you'll enjoy it with your Grados!


SUPERB! Truly made for Grados.  If you don't think Grados can do bass, then listen to this...fabulous on my SR125s, straight from my Surface notebook!


----------



## joseph69

This entire Cd is just simply amazing and really shows what your headphones are capable of sounding like!


----------



## trellus

Shane D said:


> Is it very "tubey"?  I broke down today and made a long delayed purchase: Loxjie P20 hybrid *tube* amp. that has many *glowing* reviews, particularly in balanced mode and I do have a balanced source.
> Of course that won't work with the Grado's.
> 
> Shane D



Did you do that on purpose?  . I have that amp, incidentally, though I really did it get for the balanced-ness of it, I have my HD 700 plugged in it with a balanced cable right now.


----------



## trellus

joseph69 said:


> For those out there with Tidal, I just want to share an excellently recorded amazingly musical Cd called 'So Nice' from David Benoit and Marc Antoine. Even if this isn't your musical preference, I'm sure you'll enjoy it with your Grados!



You just made me fire it up in Tidal... it is delightful!  Not a genre I listen to often, but this is making me thinking I should change that.  Feels like I'm in a "French Café"  ....


----------



## joseph69

trellus said:


> You just made me fire it up in Tidal... it is delightful!  Not a genre I listen to often, but this is making me thinking I should change that.  Feels like I'm in a "French Café"  ....


Awesome!
Glad you enjoyed it! This is what I used as a benchmark at CanJam NYC whenever Tidal was available.


----------



## Shane D

trellus said:


> Did you do that on purpose?  . I have that amp, incidentally, though I really did it get for the balanced-ness of it, I have my HD 700 plugged in it with a balanced cable right now.



I have been waiting on this for months. I have been holding back due to unemployment, but my wife said to grab it because she has a large bonus coming next week. I then had to explain that it needs two more cables to "work properly."

To which she replied "Of course it does."

There are some perks to being married for decades...



Shane D


----------



## ESL-1

Good to hear, real understanding.

Enjoy........


----------



## Shane D

trellus said:


> Did you do that on purpose?  . I have that amp, incidentally, though I really did it get for the balanced-ness of it, I have my HD 700 plugged in it with a balanced cable right now.





ESL-1 said:


> Good to hear, real understanding.
> 
> Enjoy........



Well the amp and headphone cable are due Tuesday. However, the source to amp cable (4.4mm to dual XLR cable) is coming from Hong Kong. They state 3 to 7 weeks. In my experience it is usually two to three weeks. So, I will be starting with SE in and balanced out.

I CAN'T stop shopping tubes...



Shane D


----------



## joseph69

Another real nice Cd to check out on Tidal is 'My Classic Way' by Marc Antoine
This one I have on Cd and it has very nice separation with a big sound stage presence with lots of air.


----------



## hawkeye99

Are g-pads all the same size or are they model specific?


----------



## joseph69

hawkeye99 said:


> Are g-pads all the same size or are they model specific?


Grado G cushions are all the same size, but they're only standard on the GS & PS models (except the PS 500) but can be used on all models, but I'm not sure about the GW100, though?


----------



## hawkeye99

joseph69 said:


> Grado G cushions are all the same size, but they're only standard on the GS & PS models (except the PS 500) but can be used on all models, but I'm not sure about the GW100, though?


I have th


----------



## hawkeye99

Where is a good source for buying grado cushions in Canada?


----------



## whohasaquestion

Shane D said:


> Is it very "tubey"?  I broke down today and made a long delayed purchase: Loxjie P20 hybrid tube amp. that has many glowing reviews, particularly in balanced mode and I do have a balanced source.
> Of course that won't work with the Grado's.
> 
> Shane D




Hi Shane, 

Curious to get your opinion on Loxjie P20. I am intrigued by the fact that it's a tube amp and the highly-praised balanced in/out mode. I've always wanted to get into the tube game, wonder if this is a good entry.

Won't work with my Grado either but I could always get a balanced headphones down the road if P20's balanced mode really works like magic. 

Curious how tubey it is? I know the DarkVoice 336 is very tubey. How do they stack up?


----------



## whohasaquestion

trellus said:


> Did you do that on purpose?  . I have that amp, incidentally, though I really did it get for the balanced-ness of it, I have my HD 700 plugged in it with a balanced cable right now.



Hi Trellus,

Same question to you on the Loxjie P20. I know Z raves about the balanced mode but want to get your opinion too. Thanks!


----------



## Shane D

whohasaquestion said:


> Hi Shane,
> 
> Curious to get your opinion on Loxjie P20. I am intrigued by the fact that it's a tube amp and the highly-praised balanced in/out mode. I've always wanted to get into the tube game, wonder if this is a good entry.
> 
> ...



I have never heard a real tube amp like the Darkvoice.
I like the sound so far but I am missing one balanced cable (source to amp). Supposedly full balanced is amazing. So far, it sounds a little bassy and a little "thick"? Not sure if thick is the right word. Not as clear as my Burson. So far I have about 12 hours on it.

I have the cable on the slow boat from Hong Kong and Russian tubes are coming across the mountains from Ukraine.

So, I really can't give a fully formed opinion for probably another month.

Also, I have never heard a tube amp so I don't even know what I am listening for.

I am just hoping to find a companion amp with a different and hopefully great sound.

Shane D


----------



## whohasaquestion

Shane D said:


> So, I really can't give a fully formed opinion for probably another month.



Did you mean to say a "fully balanced" opinion instead?

I know typo can occur.


----------



## Shane D

whohasaquestion said:


> Did you mean to say a "fully balanced" opinion instead?
> 
> I know typo can occur.



That is certainly another way to put it.

Shane D


----------



## MacedonianHero (Apr 22, 2019)

Listening to the new SR325e headphones (for an upcoming review) and some Beatles and while I've spent  some time away from the Prestige Series (as I've owned almost every RS1 variant, PS1000e and now the PS2000e over the past few years), damn are these headphones rock! Air, speed, and bass are all excellent. The treble of the older SR325i and 325is is also more tamed down from memory and is a more balanced overall. But for $300 US, it is really hard for me to recommend anything at this range for an open-backed headphone. The Prestige Series served as my personal "gate way" drug into the world of personal audio starting with my old pair of SR-80's...then the 125, 225i, 325is, RS1 (and several variants), GS1000, PS1000 and now my current pair of PS2000e.


----------



## aravaioli (Apr 23, 2019)

Over the long Easter weekend I was blessed with the chance to compare in depth my PS1000, PS500 and GH2 against a brand new GS1000e.
The GS1000e were broken in for about 50 hrs before the comparisons. I do realise that they may have needed more time to settle according to so many posts.
While I understand someone may prefer the GS1000e over the rest, for me they ended up last. In particular I found the GH2 very similar in soundstage, perhaps the feature most praised of the GS series, but remarkably nicer in the bass area. I am not talking of just having more emphasis on bass, which they do, but the quality of it. For me the GS1000e bass is much drier (for lack of better word) while the GH2 shows a thicker and warmer character. My reference album for bass testing is Christian McBride "Conversations with Christian", as Jazz is basically the only genre I listen to. This album only brought to more evidence what appeared quite clear from the very beginning with other jazz tracks.
But the big deal breaker for me, which may be instead a plus for others, is that I found the vocals of the GS1000e too forward and ultimately fatiguing. Although this is a trait which to good extent also belongs to the GH2 (which explains why the PS1000 are my Grado of choice), I realised that I had to listen the GS to a lower level than the GH to avoid discomfort.
Details appeared to be about the same, which should sound a big praise to the GH2 since the GS are known as details champions.
The GS1000e went back today with no regrets.

Overall both GH2 and GS1000e can be placed into the "bright" category of my headphones. Brighter than my K812 and T90, to name a few "offenders of treble-sensitive ears" I have in my collection. Regarding the PS1000 (btw, a very old model in matte finishing bought on Ebay which I am assuming received a lot of usage) and PS500 (light usage, also bought on Ebay), I'd be more inclined to place them within the "medium-bright" section where I'd also place the T90.

The GH2 and PS1000 remain my favourite, with the PS500 coming surprisingly close to the PS1000 with the G pads (they actually sound a bit more open sounding) now for sale on Ebay. I might regret selling these as they are much more comfortable to wear than the PS1000.


----------



## tlainhart

aravaioli said:


> But the big deal breaker for me, which may be instead a plus for others, is that I found the vocals of the GS1000e too forward and fatiguing.
> The GS1000e went back today with no regrets.



I too couldn't handle the GS1000e.  "ice-picky" is the only recollection I have of them, to the extent that I wondered if they were defective (my other Grados are old SR60s and SR125s.  The 125s are really special as well.)  I ended up with the GS2000e, which I'm very happy with.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I bought the GS1000e new several years ago when they first came out, and I tried valiantly to like them as well as my (25 or so) other Grados.

I burned them in over many months for over 400 hours, and eventually, they got to the point that I could enjoy them, as they provided a combination of great sound, over-the-ear comfort, and light weight.

However, any time that I did a side-by-side comparison to essentially ANY other Grado, from my lowest SR80i to my PS1000, and remarkably to my GS1000i, the GS1000e always came up short.  Specifically, they had a funny “tubby” sound to their bass, as if the bass were passing through a tube or barrel with a resonance enhancing a particular narrow frequency range.  I heard that tubbiness right off when I listened to them new.  Eventually, that odd sound became less pronounced so that’s I only noticed it in side by side comparisons,  but it never did go completely away.

I sold the GS1000e.


----------



## aravaioli (Apr 23, 2019)

ruthieandjohn said:


> I bought the GS1000e new several years ago when they first came out, and I tried valiantly to like them as well as my (25 or so) other Grados.
> 
> I burned them in over many months for over 400 hours, and eventually, they got to the point that I could enjoy them, as they provided a combination of great sound, over-the-ear comfort, and light weight.
> 
> ...



I had read your observation about the bass. I do not know if "tubby" would be the best way to describe what I heard but I have to concur on the feeling of a narrower frequency range than in my other models.  And, just like you, I remarked it more when comparing with the rest. My main deal breaker where the mids (vocals, wind instruments) and, quite possibly, if the intended usage was for classical music I may have come to different conclusions. I am therefore not ditching them as a poorly tuned model: just not tuned to my liking.


----------



## gregorya

ruthieandjohn said:


> I bought the GS1000e new several years ago when they first came out, and I tried valiantly to like them as well as my (25 or so) other Grados.
> 
> I burned them in over many months for over 400 hours, and eventually, they got to the point that I could enjoy them, as they provided a combination of great sound, over-the-ear comfort, and light weight.
> 
> ...



You should have given them 800 hours...


----------



## aravaioli (Apr 24, 2019)

I really would like to ask John Grado what he thinks about break-in periods.
And if he agrees it takes ages for his products to sound right why such period is not scheduled in the factory before the items are labeled "ready to ship"...


----------



## Geezer Rock 001

aravaioli said:


> I really would like to ask John Grado what he thinks about break-in periods.
> And if he agrees it takes ages for his products to sound right why such period is not scheduled in the factory before the items are labeled "ready to ship"...


  I contacted them 2 months ago and they said via email that it would take 50 hours of burn in before an RS1e would be starting to sound as it should.

RE ready to ship. It is like any other complex, new item. Vehicle, office chair, etc. It takes awhile for all of the parts to break in and work together. And some would rather burn in a pair of cans "their" way.


----------



## mortcola

aravaioli said:


> I really would like to ask John Grado what he thinks about break-in periods.
> And if he agrees it takes ages for his products to sound right why such period is not scheduled in the factory before the items are labeled "ready to ship"...


 Again, he personally advised me not to listen to critically until they had been burned in for about 50 hours… This goes for all the great does I’ve had, including my GS3000e. As for burning them in at the factory… Why? I don’t think I own any  dynamic (i.e. moving, interacts with my body, and the environment) consumer goods that are sold new and yet pre-used. Can you imagine them taking thousands of new headphones and then hooking them up to thousands of  source components… Even cell phones… Before sending them out? I enjoy getting them crispy fresh and letting them settle into my life… I felt the same way about my first girlfriend.


----------



## audiobomber (Apr 24, 2019)

aravaioli said:


> I really would like to ask John Grado what he thinks about break-in periods.
> And if he agrees it takes ages for his products to sound right why such period is not scheduled in the factory before the items are labeled "ready to ship"...


All headphones and loudspeakers need break-in. It is impractical for the manufacturer to do this prior to delivery. How many burn-in stations would he have to have running at any given time to give each unit 50 hours of run time? It's not as though you won't hear your music during the break-in period. It's just slightly below the final quality level (An audiophile thinks it's a huge difference, a music lover probably won't even notice).


----------



## Geezer Rock 001

ruthieandjohn said:


> I bought the GS1000e new several years ago when they first came out, and I tried valiantly to like them as well as my (25 or so) other Grados.
> 
> I burned them in over many months for over 400 hours, and eventually, they got to the point that I could enjoy them, as they provided a combination of great sound, over-the-ear comfort, and light weight.
> 
> ...




     Normally I would not question any Grado comment made by RuthieandJohn.  His comparisons have guided me to many good buying decisions.  But after foolishly selling a great pair of GS 1000i s, I recently picked up a pair of like new (20 hours) pair of GS 1000e s and they are not junk to me and here is why:

  HEADPHONES ARE LIKE GOLF CLUBS
You need way more than one club to play golf.  Take a look at a Pros bag sometime.  All they really need is a driver and a putter, right? Wrong, they have 3 or 4 different kinds of wedges plus beau coup more.
  My point is that I chose the can and amp combinations to match the music type or quality that I will be listening to.
  Right out of the box my GS1000e did not impress in the bass department. It was almost like a one note bass at times.  After 20 hours more of burn in and on a Graham Slee solid state amp it still is not a rock and roller, but it sounded great with some James Taylor and America, light rock.  I put another 12 hours on it last night and I am looking forward to hearing how they are today.


----------



## aravaioli (Apr 24, 2019)

audiobomber said:


> All headphones and loudspeakers need break-in. It is impractical for the manufacturer to do this prior to delivery. How many burn-in stations would he have to have running at any given time to give each unit 50 hours of run time? It's not as though you won't hear your music during the break-in period. It's just slightly below the final quality level (An audiophile thinks it's a huge difference, a music lover probably won't even notice).



This further reinforces my belief of never buying brand new. Also this is "impractical" for manufacturers, not to mention returned merchandise...


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Like @Geezer Rock 001 . I love the GS1000i... one of my top most favorite headphones. I would rue the day I parted with them (if I did).


----------



## odessamarin (Apr 24, 2019)

GS1000i one of the best grado ever did.
I have 3 pair. love them. For me they are in the same league as Hp1000 and rs1 (pink driver). But  twice less in price. I think anyone who love grado have to have or at least try them. I also keep original gs1000.. it so nice see sound evolution from gs1000 to gs1000i. But even GS1000 has this magic. You hear it from the first seconds... that said, GS1000e not my sound. Really tryed twice.. get one not liked.. sold. After a while decide give a second try... the same. Good we all have different taste and preference.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

odessamarin said:


> GS1000i one of the best grado ever did.
> I have 3 pair. love them. For me they are in the same league as Hp1000 and rs1 (pink driver). But  twice less in price. I think anyone who love grado have to have or at least try them. I also keep original gs1000.. it so nice see sound evolution from gs1000 to gs1000i. But even GS1000 has this magic. You hear it from the first seconds... that said, GS1000e not my sound. Really tryed twice.. get one not liked.. sold. After a while decide give a second try... the same. Good we all have different taste and preference.


@odessamarin , since I enjoy my GS1000i so much, I have often considered whether to purchase the (original) GS1000 (non-I).

How would you compare the sound of the GS1000 to the sound of the GS1000i?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## odessamarin (Apr 24, 2019)

@ruthieandjohn

It's not easy to describe. Main difference i would say is how GS1000 represent soundstage. It's like you a bit stay far from stage. But it's still wide and deep. Well reconstructed. Also spectral character were particular.. it has a bit recessed mids but strongly expended lows and highs. But not e U shape as one may imagine. GS1000 has it's own character. It was the first grado which after I take them out from head I looked at them as at the musical instrument. They do have something special. And I really advice you to get GS1000 original and try. As the difference with GS1000i they (GS1000) are less transparent not that analytically precise. But they dont need it 
The one thing about GS1000 is they are very current hungry. And remember low impedance.. sure you know what I mean considering your Grado backgorund!
The noted strong points of GS1000 is deep, extended and smooth bass, and strings sound reproduction.. violins, acoustic guitars is so sweet and nice.

sorry.. can't resist )


----------



## mortcola

odessamarin said:


> @ruthieandjohn
> 
> It's not easy to describe. Main difference i would say is how GS1000 represent soundstage. It's like you a bit stay far from stage. But it's still wide and deep. Well reconstructed. Also spectral character were particular.. it has a bit recessed mids but strongly expended lows and highs. But not e U shape as one may imagine. GS1000 has it's own character. It was the first grado which after I take them out from head I looked at them as at the musical instrument. They do have something special. And I really advice you to get GS1000 original and try. As the difference with GS1000i they (GS1000) are less transparent not that analytically precise. But they dont need it
> The one thing about GS1000 is they are very current hungry. And remember low impedance.. sure you know what I mean considering your Grado backgorund!
> ...


 Very nice, obviously music loving comments. A couple of differences from my end: the mids are hardly recessed; the whole vocal presence range  is as vibrant as it is on all the Grados  which exemplify this quality. Also, I have always been advised, both by the folks at the company and my audio  guides and colleagues that electrically they are quite straightforward and easy to drive, though not necessarily easy to maximize in terms of musical capability.... they are easily driven to more than acceptable volume by an iPhone, though they hardly thrive on that quality of diet. 

 I am the very happy owner of their grandsons, GS3000e.  Not to complicate matters, but it would be a beautiful experiment to carefully regard the evolution of a great set of headphones. Speed, depth, transparency, mastery of  Microdynamics, and a luscious, hedonistic harmonic spectrum… the GS1000 and 2000 must be very proud.


----------



## ESL-1

aravaioli said:


> I really would like to ask John Grado what he thinks about break-in periods.
> And if he agrees it takes ages for his products to sound right why such period is not scheduled in the factory before the items are labeled "ready to ship"...



Obviously I cannot say for John Grado but I know he burns in any prototypes he may be working on.  I do feel that Grados do benefit from break in/play time.  I find that most start changing by 100 hours but really benefit on hitting 200.  I have also found that they will continue to improve albeit much more slowly after that plateau.  It would certainly be nice if all Grados, for that matter all new headphones would have some initial break in time but unfortunately very cumbersome and inefficient for a manufacturer.  What few headphones that might have a given amount of time on them before shipment would be somewhat high end TOTL models.  Oh well in most cases we still have recommended manufacturer break in periods for the vehicles we drive.  The work part is left to the buyer.  Then again there are Ferraris and the like.....

Our work is cut out for us.


----------



## Cruelhand Luke (Apr 25, 2019)

Grado is a cult. Y'all focus on micro detailed minutiae nonsense to a degree that is disturbing  ....having said that, I love my home brew 325e 

what about actually listening to music?
of all my headphones, my Grados are the absolute best for Tiny Desk concerts...the soundstage is perfect for the format
this is the Arcs....instead of gazing into your weird Grado-navels, why don't you check this out, enjoy your headphones, they kill it at this:


----------



## wormsdriver

Cruelhand Luke said:


> Grado is a cult. Y'all focus on micro detailed nonsense to a degree that is disturbing....having said that, I love my home brew 325e
> 
> what about actually listening to music?
> of all my headphones, my Grados are the absolute best for Tiny Desk concerts...the soundstage is perfect for the format
> this is the Arcs....instead of gazing into your weird Grado-navels, why don't you check this out, enjoy your headphones, they kill it at this:



gotta love tiny desk


----------



## Cruelhand Luke

wormsdriver said:


> gotta love tiny desk


of all my headphones, in all the various combos...such as  Argons+hip hop?
Grados+Tiny Desk is one of my favorite things...the 325e was MADE to be hooked up to a laptop+Magni 3 and just sit back and watch Tiny Desk for hours....
that's what it's about


----------



## wormsdriver

Cruelhand Luke said:


> of all my headphones, in all the various combos...such as  Argons+hip hop?
> Grados+Tiny Desk is one of my favorite things...the 325e was MADE to be hooked up to a laptop+Magni 3 and just sit back and watch Tiny Desk for hours....
> that's what it's about


Highly recommended also from me. I always gotta have something that works with youtube. It's about the music!


----------



## Cruelhand Luke

wormsdriver said:


> Highly recommended also from me. I always gotta have something that works with youtube. It's about the music!


high five


----------



## ruthieandjohn

@odessamarin and @mortcola , thanks for your comparisons of the GS1000 to the GS1000i.  I really should consider looking for a GS1000.   It is amazing the difference between the GS1000i / GS1000 vs. the GS1000e!


----------



## tlainhart

Gippy said:


> the GS2000e unlocks its potential via EQ and amp matching.



What's your recommendation for an amp?



odessamarin said:


> The one thing about GS1000 is they are very current hungry. And remember low impedance.. sure you know what I mean considering your Grado backgorund!



I've heard the "current hungry" reference a number of times.  I'm wondering what that means, in terms of amp output/capability.  How many amps/watts are folks referencing, and how do you take advantage of that power without blowing out your ears?

I have a GS2000e (along with a SR-60 and SR-125 for Grados), and I've found that I prefer the Schiit Vali2 over the Jotunheim (1000 vs 1500 mw) for both the GS2000e and the 125.  And truth be told, both sound pretty good off a phone or computer.

Has anyone compared the GS2000e to the GH4?  I'm curious about how the latter stands up.


----------



## Bob Ley

After years of experience with many headphones, I finally tried Grado for the first time about 2 months ago. As I was always looking for something better than what I already had, I felt Grado was the headphone I had always been looking for. The pair that did it for me was the RS2e's. I was so excited by how they sounded I wondered if there was even a better option out there (I know, I'm sick). I found a pair of GS100e's on ebay and really confused as they're double the price (retail) but I can't hear any drastic difference.

Does anyone out there have any feedback on these 2 models?


----------



## Cruelhand Luke (Apr 26, 2019)

Bob Ley said:


> really confused as they're double the price (retail) but I can't hear any drastic difference.


THERE...right. there.
This is why I say Grado is a cult. The differences between models is small, sometimes indecipherable


----------



## odessamarin

@Cruelhand Luke

With all respect, what you said is NOT true.
Grado not using same drivers in all models.
It's boutique hand made headphones . They sound different even within same models! At least classic model lines.
I do hear this difference very well. If for somebody they all sounds the same, well.. we all different.
At the end, I swear.. if tomorrow i need to decide to keep just one headphones, it will be Grado.. and not HD800s or LCD-3.
And this is not a cult as you mentioned. At least for me...


----------



## odessamarin

tlainhart said:


> What's your recommendation for an amp?
> I've heard the "current hungry" reference a number of times.  I'm wondering what that means, in terms of amp output/capability.  How many amps/watts are folks referencing, and how do you take advantage of that power without blowing out your ears?



This is not about to blowing your ears.. Grado  has is low impedance drivers. Therefore to scale linearly all frequencies wtih volume increase, the amp have to have good current reserve.
And some grado (like GS1000) are more sensitive to this. To explain it better.. if amp can not deliver enough current, it will strongly distort  bass when volume goes up.
So when volume is low.. you hear it well, going up.. you can easly hear how bass is going to be distorded and the sound getting really bad.. just highs and mids in your face.
But when amp is good for grado, then you can go really loud, but what is nice you don't even feel that this is loud.. it just very open and nicely sounding. I don't know how to explain better.
Maybe someone with engineer background can help. But what i learn for example if takin valvolar amp. FOr grado it hase to be with transformer in output. There is schemes where big capacitors used instead to reduce size..
this not good for grado nad fail in my case. Mad ear +HD fits very well. A SS Bryston BHA-1 is also good.
And when ppl sayng Grado is easy driving.. is true in a way. When volum is low, you already can nicely enjoy their magic. And if it's scale well with volume increase, then you understand what all this about.
And exactly this require good amp.


----------



## elmoe (Apr 26, 2019)

Cruelhand Luke said:


> THERE...right. there.
> This is why I say Grado is a cult. The differences between models is small, sometimes indecipherable "Grado headphone A has wider soundstage, while Grado headphone B has better 'micro treble'...etc etc yadda yadda ad infinitum.
> they all use the same drivers, the same garbage yokes and rod blocks and then Grado does all these tiny little changes. OH! _ This_ one uses Camphor wood cups and has a ginormous cable while _this _one has aluminum cups and a monk spit on the drivers.....
> and the faithful obsess over how 'drastically different' each model is.
> ...



I take it youve heard every Grado model then? Why did you bother spending 300 bucks on the 325 if the sr60 sounds the same?

Grados do not use the same drivers, I would know this because I actually took several pairs apart to mod them. That and while they all have the Grado sound signature (like all sennheisers tend to have the sennheiser sound signature), there are still major differences between say, a GH2 and a PS1000.

Its nice that youre trying to help others, but maybe you should do so when you have an informed opinion 

One more thing - this is the Grado Fan Club thread. Dont come in here to crap over Grados, this is an appreciation thread. Plenty of other places you can do that in.


----------



## whohasaquestion (Apr 26, 2019)

elmoe said:


> I take it youve heard every Grado model then? Why did you bother spending 300 bucks on the 325 if the sr60 sounds the same?
> 
> Grados do not use the same drivers, I would know this because I actually took several pairs apart to mod them. That and while they all have the Grado sound signature (like all sennheisers tend to have the sennheiser sound signature), there are still major differences between say, a GH2 and a PS1000.
> 
> ...



He doesnt have a 325. He has a modded 80 with 325 aluminum shell but brands his experience as 325.


----------



## Shane D

tlainhart said:


> What's your recommendation for an amp?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you have a chance, you should try out a Burson. I have a Burson Fun. It really brought out the best in my GH2's.

Shane D


----------



## lugnut

I have a warm spot for the Grado sound. I think that the best I ever heard Jeff Becks guitar was with Grados. That being said, I wish they would upgrade the gimbals & roadblocks, and please get rid of the cables they use. This would go a long way, at least on the higher end models, to bring them in the 21 century. I however don't think this will happen.


----------



## Cruelhand Luke

whohasaquestion said:


> He doesnt have a 325. He has a modded 80 with 325 aluminum shell but brands his experience as 325.


Ah you beat me to it! Yup, I bought a SR80e used for $50, had a custom leather headband made for $20 and put on the aluminum cups from a 325e...so I have a set that sounds identical to the 325e (I had  a 'real' 325e on loan for a few weeks of comparison) but it's more comfortable, the cable isn't a giant garden hose and it cost me less than half of what a new one would cost. If I HAD paid $300, I wouldn't enjoy them nearly as much as I do...the rod blocks and gimbals are cheap and don't work well, the cable is ridiculous...when I compare them to something like my Fidelio L2 which was the same price when it came out, it's a whole different level of quality ...but look, I don't argue with religious people, I am not going to dissuade you from your faith. I like my Grados, but that doesn't mean I am drinking the Flavor Aid and I certainly have the right to mention to people that they are in a house of worship...


----------



## Shane D

Cruelhand Luke said:


> THERE...right. there.
> This is why I say Grado is a cult. The differences between models is small, sometimes indecipherable



I would definitely disagree with that. I started with the SR325e's and found them very exciting. However, I also found them noisy and while they rose to number one in my home, they could be get annoying on long listens.
I stepped up the GH2 and it was more of the good stuff and none of the bad. Then, when I picked up a Burson Fun amp with Classic opamps in it, they became the perfect headphones.

I have been using different headphones with my new amp for the past week. I grabbed the Grado/Burson combo yesterday and "oh yeah, there's the good stuff!"

And I have NO urge to drop big coin on the GS or PS series. But going from a $400.00 headphone to a $950.00 headphone was worth every single penny.

Shane D


----------



## elmoe

Cruelhand Luke said:


> Ah you beat me to it! Yup, I bought a SR80e used for $50, had a custom leather headband made for $20 and put on the aluminum cups from a 325e...so I have a set that sounds identical to the 325e (I had  a 'real' 325e on loan for a few weeks of comparison) but it's more comfortable, the cable isn't a giant garden hose and it cost me less than half of what a new one would cost. If I HAD paid $300, I wouldn't enjoy them nearly as much as I do...the rod blocks and gimbals are cheap and don't work well, the cable is ridiculous...when I compare them to something like my Fidelio L2 which was the same price when it came out, it's a whole different level of quality ...but look, I don't argue with religious people, I am not going to dissuade you from your faith. I like my Grados, but that doesn't mean I am drinking the Flavor Aid and I certainly have the right to mention to people that they are in a house of worship...



No, you don't have a pair of Grado that sounds like the 325s. Not sure under what setting you compared the 325e to your modded sr80e, but I've had both of these, and I've modded a ton of Grados and put them in aluminum cups (sr60s, 125s, 225s, none of which sounded like a 325 even in aluminum cups). I'm not here to argue with you at all, just to point out that you don't know what you're talking about, which stems from lack of experience with the Grado line-up so that newbies who come here for recommendations don't actually take you seriously.

Again, you say you love Grados but you're in here insulting people saying we're a cult yada yada. If you have a problem with high priced headphones there are many companies you could pick a fight with over Grado. This is the Grado Fan Club thread. Time to move on.


----------



## Gippy

@tlainhart - I should have my GS2000e/GS3000e comparison review up this weekend which should answer your questions!


----------



## mortcola (Apr 26, 2019)

Cruelhand Luke said:


> THERE...right. there.
> This is why I say Grado is a cult. The differences between models is small, sometimes indecipherable


Most forums have at least one person who says absurd and provocative things either because they enjoy trolling and getting attention; sometimes they innocently simply don't know what they're talking about.

In the words of the great physicist, Wolfgang Pauli, he of the Pauli Exclusion Principle, in response to a poorly written and reasoned study at a conference: "Das ist nicht nur nicht richtig, es ist nicht einmal falsch!" — "That is not only not right, it is not even wrong!". It is based on baseless assertions, lacks the empirical and rational foundation, and knowledge base, to even be properly falsified, as any scientific phenomenon must be. If it ain't science, but opinion, then please consider that profferring a  useful opinion must be based on something other than a desire for attention...negative attention being, to a certain type of person, better than none at all. But not on our time.

To indulge you a little: Others have pointed out that you must have - or really must not have - done a legit comparison of Grado models. You may have, and simply have little auditory discrimination - or you're trolling, or maybe just prone to unpleasant hyperbole without meaning to be....but you write as though you're enjoying being a provocative critic-by-assertion-and-insinuation, and getting the faithful to grumble so you can laugh and point. But not only are you the class clown here, you also seem to KNOW LESS than anyone else, which is the other outstanding quality discernible in your "offerings".

One member finds no drastic difference between the RS2e and the GS1000e - and perhaps the difference is not, nor should be, drastic; or the forum member simply hears things in their own way, doesn't find the differences "drastic", or sufficiently meaningful - I do, but that's OK - or without great discriminatory powers (I'm not saying the latter is the case, simply that one opinion does not demonstrate an immutable truth - besides, that poster is a polite and appropriate forum member, and is entitled to share his/her experience). The PS1000 is quite distinct from the the PS1000e, which barely resembles the PS2000e, except to the extent that most elements of the PS1000e are broadened and deepened in the latter model. The GS3000e is a clear evolution from the GS2000e and 1000i and e, and is both distinctly a Grado (like a Ferrari is a Ferrari, or McDonalds items are clearly from McDonalds but not versions of the same thing, and are quite distinct from Wendy's, or my sister is shorter and meaner than I am, but definitely looks like my sister but not like me...is this becoming both clear, and annoying? Good).

 The RS1 and 2 are similar, but different in the manner and degree one would expect of two levels of a similar design. The GH..... you get my point. I would happily demonstrate the ability to differentiate any of these models, both the ones I know well and the ones I don't, and I predict I am correct 100% of the time on the models I've owned, and 90% of the time on the ones I've merely listened to, which is all.

And, simply recapping what others have said....if you need attention by means of insulting forum members for having the very interest that brings them to this forum, show some dignity and courtesy and go elsewhere. You're dropping stink bombs in a nice place. Soon, some of us will request that you simply be banned from the forum, and you will have accomplished nothing of any value.


----------



## tlainhart

mortcola said:


> ...is this becoming both clear, and annoying? Good.



LOL!


----------



## mortcola

odessamarin said:


> This is not about to blowing your ears.. Grado  has is low impedance drivers. Therefore to scale linearly all frequencies wtih volume increase, the amp have to have good current reserve.
> And some grado (like GS1000) are more sensitive to this. To explain it better.. if amp can not deliver enough current, it will strongly distort  bass when volume goes up.
> So when volume is low.. you hear it well, going up.. you can easly hear how bass is going to be distorded and the sound getting really bad.. just highs and mids in your face.
> But when amp is good for grado, then you can go really loud, but what is nice you don't even feel that this is loud.. it just very open and nicely sounding. I don't know how to explain better.
> ...


Great explanation


----------



## Rwit

For what it's worth, I emailed Grado asking if there was an amp they recommended for my RS2e, and I got a reply that they like Schiit amps. I think the RS2e sounds pretty good from my Vali 2. Sounds pretty good straight from my iPhone also, but the Vali 2 noticeably puts more space between the instruments and improves the bass a bit, I think.


----------



## mortcola

Rwit said:


> For what it's worth, I emailed Grado asking if there was an amp they recommended for my RS2e, and I got a reply that they like Schiit amps. I think the RS2e sounds pretty good from my Vali 2. Sounds pretty good straight from my iPhone also, but the Vali 2 noticeably puts more space between the instruments and improves the bass a bit, I think.



Nice timing. Another forum member last year told me that, contrary to what two Grado principals told me, Grado has no relation to Schiit. I learned that Schiit are among the electronics utilized in design and listening tests, and Schiit - who are funny people who answer customer questions by e-mail within minutes - advised me on the best matches (Lyr2 more stable than Valhalla on the PS1000e), while Tom E at Schiit shared that he liked Amperex Orange 6DJ8 with what I was listening through. So, I've worked up from a Bifrost/Lyr2, to a Gungnir/Mjolnir2, with GS3000e and PS2000e at my right as I type (Kendra Shank and John Stowell's "New York Conversations" playing - delicious). 

This is end-game audio, without costing a mortgage-worth. Mjolnir2 allows not only a wide range of tube tyes to roll, but Schiit (for those who don't know, pronounced either like the waste product, or the way Samuel L. Jackson would pronounce the same word, really good s------t. ) have invented LISST "fake tubes" - 9-pin transistors fitting the tube sockets so the amp can become solid state or hybrid in less than a minute. The musical performance is beyond reproach, no compromise whatsoever for under a grand. I haven't heard my cans with holy grail electronics - I'd love to have an objective comparison, just for fun - but, after a life of componenets I could never afford, I have no craving for anything more than this. 

The RS2e I used with the smaller Schiit was entirely satisfying too, at a cost of just over a grand total. Musicality at whatever price point, minus connoisseur markup, distinguishes both brands, and they are synergistic components, whatever your preference might be.


----------



## tlainhart

mortcola said:


> So, I've worked up from a Bifrost/Lyr2, to a Gungnir/Mjolnir2, with GS3000e and PS2000e at my right as I type (Kendra Shank and John Stowell's "New York Conversations" playing - delicious).
> 
> This is end-game audio, without costing a mortgage-worth. Mjolnir2 allows not only a wide range of tube tyes to roll, but Schiit (for those who don't know, pronounced either like the waste product, or the way Samuel L. Jackson would pronounce the same word, really good s------t. ) have invented LISST "fake tubes" - 9-pin transistors fitting the tube sockets so the amp can become solid state or hybrid in less than a minute. The musical performance is beyond reproach, no compromise whatsoever for under a grand. I haven't heard my cans with holy grail electronics - I'd love to have an objective comparison, just for fun - but, after a life of componenets I could never afford, I have no craving for anything more than this.
> 
> The RS2e I used with the smaller Schiit was entirely satisfying too, at a cost of just over a grand total. Musicality at whatever price point, minus connoisseur markup, distinguishes both brands, and they are synergistic components, whatever your preference might be.



I enjoyed your recent review on this thread, comparing the GS3000e and PS2000e.  I own the GS2000e, and had the PS2000e here for a while on a TTVJ eval, and was blown away by the latter - if I had known when I bought the GS2000e that the PS2000e would be that much more revealing, I would have shelled out the extra cash.  That you compare the 3000 to the PS2000e so positively compels me to consider the GS3000e...

On the Schiit front, I agree with the synergy between the two brands.  I had a Ragnarok for 2-channel mostly, and of course that sounded great with these headphones - superior to the Jotunheim and Vali 2 that I also own.  However, once I upgraded the Rag to separates, I didn't see the need to hold onto the Rag - as good as it was, I was just as happy with the Vali 2.  After I sold the Rag, I thought a bit about the Mjolnir, but decided I needed to get off that train, for a while anyway.


----------



## Bob Ley

mortcola said:


> Most forums have at least one person who says absurd and provocative things either because they enjoy trolling and getting attention; sometimes they innocently simply don't know what they're talking about.
> 
> In the words of the great physicist, Wolfgang Pauli, he of the Pauli Exclusion Principle, in response to a poorly written and reasoned study at a conference: "Das ist nicht nur nicht richtig, es ist nicht einmal falsch!" — "That is not only not right, it is not even wrong!". It is based on baseless assertions, lacks the empirical and rational foundation, and knowledge base, to even be properly falsified, as any scientific phenomenon must be. If it ain't science, but opinion, then please consider that profferring a  useful opinion must be based on something other than a desire for attention...negative attention being, to a certain type of person, better than none at all. But not on our time.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your support. I wish there were more shops that had Grado's so I could compare before buying. What do most of you do? You sound like you know a lot about many Grado's. I am extremely happy with my RS2e's but what would you consider an upgrade?


----------



## TooFrank

="Cruelhand Luke, post: 14917753, member: 454173"]of all my headphones, in all the various combos...such as  Argons+hip hop?
Grados+Tiny Desk is one of my favorite things...the 325e was MADE to be hooked up to a laptop+Magni 3 and just sit back and watch Tiny Desk for hours....
that's what it's about[/QUOTE]
FWIW: This combo (iPad Air + Grado RA1 + GS2ke) isn´t bad either Cheers!


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Apr 26, 2019)

I, too, have been advised by Grado as Schiit being the most favored desk top amps for their headphones, as well as their own amp, the RA1.  When asked about portables, they suggested high-end Sonys (I presume the 1Z or 1A), the Astell-Kern's, and, with special emphasis, the Lotoo, either PAW Gold or for more portability, the PAW 5000.

Taking them at their word, I now have the Schiit Mjolnir (driven by the Schiit Gungir Multibit, or Gumbi), the Grado RA1 (as well as its more elaborate predecessor, the Joseph Grado HPA-1), the Sony NW-WM1A, the Lotoo PAW Gold (my favorite DAP), and its junior brother, the Lotoo PAW 5000 (which at 1/10 the price of the Lotoo PAW Gold, has features not found on the PAW Gold, including balanced out, +/- 25% music speedup to match beat rate with running pace, USB charging, and lighter weight... nearly indistinguishable sound, too!  However, the 5000 is MUCH less capable of high power output).

These are all great, but there was a brief moment of breath-taking magic given me by the Joseph Grado HPA-1, while listening to the PS2000e (in single-ended use, not balanced) that I have not experienced on any of the others.  Probably the Lotoo PAW Gold would rate second in my mind for driving my Grados.


----------



## elmoe

Bob Ley said:


> Thanks for your support. I wish there were more shops that had Grado's so I could compare before buying. What do most of you do? You sound like you know a lot about many Grado's. I am extremely happy with my RS2e's but what would you consider an upgrade?



I can't speak for others, this is what I do, and likely what quite a few people here do also:

Buy used. Find good deals. Buying used affords you the luxury of demo'ing cans for as long as you need to, then resell with minimal loss. Especially when it comes to the higher-tier priced headphones, losing 30-50 bucks is well worth being able to demo a pair for a month or two, should you not be able to do so at a local shop.

The other advantage to this is that you get to demo using your own gear, at your own pace, in the quietness of your own home.

Browse Canuckaudiomart, Head-Fi, Audiogon, HifiShark, even eBay can have a great deal once in awhile. Always pay with PayPal so you're protected (I've been doing this for almost 15 years and never had a single bad experience).


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Apr 26, 2019)

Bob Ley said:


> Thanks for your support. I wish there were more shops that had Grado's so I could compare before buying. What do most of you do? You sound like you know a lot about many Grado's. I am extremely happy with my RS2e's but what would you consider an upgrade?



*INTRODUCTION  *

About three years ago, I compared all the then-extant Grados I could get my hands upon (which was nearly all, and I owned them, not borrowed them, per the picture below).  Since then, I added comparisions of the PS2000e, though I did not feather either the GS12000e or the PS2000e in to the overall ranking (they would have been near, if not at, the very top, with the PS2000e ahead of the GS2000e!). This comparison also predates the GH2, GH3, GH4, and GS3000e, so does not include them.

This thread collects comparisons of one model of Grado headphone to another, beginning with comparisons of my 26-Grado collection.  It differs from other Grado threads by comparing multiple Grado models to each other.

As far as I know, I have the largest collection of Grado headphones in private captivity.  In addition to the joy that it gives me, it also gives me both an opportunity and, perchance, a responsibility to compare these models systematically.


*My Grado Family Portrait - 25 headphones, 1 IEM, 2 amplifiers, and 2 wooden boxes.*
*(From L to R):*
*Row 1:  Joseph Grado HPA-1, HP1000, Grado GR10e, RA1*
*Row 2:  PS1000, PS1000e*
*Row 3:  GS1000i, GS1000e*
*Row 4:  Bushmills X, HF1, PS500, GH1*
*Row 5:  RS2e, RS2i, RS2, RS1*
*Row 6:  RS1i, SR325e, SR325is, SR325i*
*Row 7:  SR125, SR125e, SR225i, SR325*
*Row 8:  SR80, SR80e, SR60i, iGrado*
*Row 9:  Grado Wooden Box (Over Ears); Grado Wooden Box (On Ears).*

 Perhaps one of the best ways to assess a headphone is through comparison with other headphones.  This is because:

A person seeking to understand an unknown headphone may have another headphone that is familiar and can appreciate a contrast or comparison;
Comparisons are relative rather than absolute:  "Headphone A has more bass than Headphone B" helps more than "Headphone A is a basshead headphone."
Comparisons can be multifaceted, looking at a variety of the features that make up the characteristic of a headphone's sound.
*TEST METHOD*

 I have used this test method many, many times on many headphones.  I used four songs, all encoded in Apple Lossless Format at CD quality (I actually bought the CDs and ripped them... no internet download involved) and played by my Apple iPod Touch 5th Gen.  Because each of the 10 acoustic tests used a limited segment of music (2 - 10 sec), an infinite loop was used to repeat the appropriate segment of each song while headphones were switched in and out.

"You're Going To Miss Me When I'm Gone," by Band of Heathens, from their album _One Foot In The Ether_ (used for fidelity of drum sound, positional resolution of two vocalists, and ability to discern pitch of string bass passages);
"Spanish Harlem," by Rebecca Pidgeon, on _The Ultimate Demonstration Disc_ of Chesky records (used to assess female vocals, transparency, the attack of finger on bass string, and high resolution discrimination of differences in shaker shakes)_;_
"Symphony No. 3 in C Minor Op. 78 (Organ Symphony) - IV" by Camille Saint Saens played by Lorin Maazel and the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra (used to assess the "ripping" sound of well-rendered lower brass and organ reed pipes, and the ability to hear a very small entrance amidst a bombastic chord of orchestra and organ at full tilt);
"Throwback" by B.o.B. on _Underground Luxury_ (used to assess ability of a bass tone, specifically lowest C on piano at about 32 Hz, to pick me up by the throat and shake me!)
The 10 tests were as follows:

*Transparency*:  What is between me and the music?  A felt cloth?  A "Sennheiser veil?" A frosted window?  Dirty window?  Clear Saran wrap?  or nothing?  At its best, makes me forget I am listening on headphones and am in room with musicians. [I use the 12-second segment 0:00 - 0:12 of "You're Going To Miss Me," which is kick drum, guitar, piano, and cymbal for this test]
*Width of sound stage*:  How far to the left and to the right, (yes, AND up and down in best cases) does it seem the musical sources are arranged? [I use the same 0:00 - 0:12 segment of "You're Going To Miss Me,"  which starts with kick drum center, guitar #1 right of center piano far right, guitar #2 far left, to see 1) to what extent am I among rather than in front of the musicians, and 2) how wide an angle do those positional extremes of instruments form?]
*Positional resolution*:  Can I distinguish a difference in position of two singers in Song 1? [I use 0:30 to 0:38 of "You're Going To Miss Me," where one vocalist ends a verse and a second vocalist, standing next to him, takes up the next.]
*Bass visceral*:  Does the bass in third verse of Song 4 actually shake me? Or do I just hear it?  [This test uses 0:31 through 0:33 of "Throwback, " where the bass drops to the lowest C on the piano.]
*Drum "twang": * At start of Song 1, do the bass and tom tom drumhead have a tone and a pitch, rather than just a thump? ["You're Going to Miss Me" 0:00 - 0:12]
*Bass pitch perception*:  For the complicated bass runs in Song 1, do I hear a pitch with sufficient accuracy to sing or transcribe the part? ["You're Going to Miss Me,"  1:02 - 1:23 to see if I can hear the pitch of not only the bass glides and accented notes, but also the grace notes]
*Bass finger pluck*:  Do I hear the actual impact of fingers on the bass string just before hearing its sound on Song 2? ["Spanish Harlem," 0:00 - 0:04, listening most carefully to the repeated 3-note pattern to see if I not only hear an initial attack but some structure immediately following, before the finger leaves the string and the sound just rings)
*Shaker variation*:  In Song 2, verse 3, do the various shaker shakes sound a bit different from each other, as they should? ["Spanish Harlem," 1:40 - 1:47:  there are clearly loud and soft shakes, but how many more volume levels of shakes can I distinguish, and can I hear structure within each shake as the seeds hit the shaker wall?]
*"Ripping" of organ / brass*:  In Song 3, is there the sensation of hearing each vibration of the French horn and low organ reed tones (sort of the tonal counterpart to hearing a "pitch" from a drumhead in Test 5); ["Organ Symphony," initial chord from 0:00 - 0:04 and French horn passage 0:06 - 0:12]
*Discern added chord*:  About 1:38 into Song 3, after the full orchestra and organ hold a chord at the top of a passage, can I hear a small number of orchestra instruments join in, as sort of an echo, in the second measure of that chord? ["Organ Symphony," in the passage starting at 1:08, how well can I hear the small additional chord added at 1:16 on top of the full strength organ/orchestra chord in progress?  Clearly enough to have noticed it if I weren't already listening for it?]

 These tests generally emphasize what I find most pleasing in a headphone, namely high-frequency-related features including transparency, upper harmonics of sounds from drum-head, brass, organ pipe, and string bass, and high-resolution effects such as fine detail of each shaker sound and the finger on the bass string.

*TEST RESULTS*

 I have run 52 comparisons of Grados over the years using the methods above.  Here are links to those tests.  The link names themselves indicate which three headphones are being compared at a time:

Grado PS1000 / Grado HP1000 / Grado GS1000e
Grado PS1000 / Grado PS500 with G CUSH / Grado PS500 with stock L bowl
Grado PS500 / Grado SR325e / Grado SR225i
Grado SR225i / Grado SR125 / Grado SR80i
Grado SR80i / Grado SR60 / Grado iGrado
Grado RS1 / Grado RS1i / Grado RS2i
Grado SR325i / Grado SR325is / Grado SR325e
Grado SR325i / Alessandro MS-2 / Grado PS500
Grado GH1 / Grado Bushmills X / Grado RS1i
Grado GH1 / Grado GH1 with G Cush / Grado RS2e
Grado SR80e / Grado SR125e / Grado SR125
Grado HF-1 / Grado SR125 / Grado PS500
Grado PS1000 / GradoPS1000e / Grado GH-1
Grado RS2 vs. Grado RS2i vs Grado RS2e
Grado RS1 (buttoned) vs. Grado RS 2 (buttoned)
Grado GH1 w G Cush / Grado GS1000e (w > 250 hrs use) / Joseph Grado HP1000
Grado GS1000i / Grado RS2e / Grado GS1000e
Grado GS1000e / SR 325 / SR325i
HiFIMAN HE-6 / HiFiMAN HE1000 / Grado GS1000i (added May 26, 2016)
Grado PS1000 / Grado GS1000i / Grado GH1/G (added May 29, 2016)
Grado RS1e / Grado Rs2e / Grado GS1000i (added Dec. 8, 2016)
Grado RS1e / Grado RS1i / Grado GS1000i (added Dec. 8, 2016)
Grado RS1e / Grado HP1000 / Grado SR325i (added Dec. 8, 2016)
Grado GS2000e / Grado GS1000i / Grado PS1000e (added Dec. 8, 2016)
Grado GS2000e / Grado GS1000e / Grado GH1/G (added Dec. 8, 2016
Grado GS2000e / Grado PS1000 / Grado RS2e (added Dec. 8, 2016)
Grado GS2000e / Sennheiser HD800 / HiFiMAN HE1000 (added Dec. 8, 2016)
Schiit Lyr 2 / Lotoo PAW Gold / Joseph Grado HPA1 all with Grado GS2000e (added Dec. 8, 2016)

 Here are the results, as a tile of tables, of most of the above comparisons (but without the GS2000e, PS2000e, RS1e, GH2, GH3, and GH4, as discussed above).  An individual tile appears in the respective thread linked above, with further discussion and often photographs of the headphones.


*Data from about 60 comparisons of various Grado headphone models to each other used in this master comparison.*

*ABSTRACTION OF RESULTS*

 Here, I choose four major features from those 10 and rank all 26 headphones for each of the features. I then rank the headphones overall based on their ranking for each feature.  This work involved the merging of multiple 3-way rankings for each of four features into one 13-way ranking.  Some ties remain when I could not hear a clear difference, and there were many additional tests I had to perform to merge two disjoint lists of three into an integrated longer rank order list.

 The features I chose were most important to my listening and were fairly independent of each other:

*Transparency*:  What is between me and the music?  A felt cloth?  A hallway corner?  At its best, makes me forget I am listening on headphones and am in room with musicians.
*Width of sound stage*:  How far to the left and to the right, (yes, AND up and down in best cases) does it seem the musical sources are arranged?
*Bass visceral*:  Does the bass in a song that goes down to C0 on the piano actually shake me? Or do I just hear it?
*Bass finger pluck (Treble)*:  The attack of a rough finger on a rough string provides insight into the treble detail capabilities of a headphone.  Do I hear the actual impact of fingers on the bass string just before hearing its sound?  Can I hear any internal structure of that attack?
Here are the 27 headphones, ranked from top to bottom on each of these four attributes.   Each headphone model number is followed by a normalized number, where 100% means top ranking and 0% means bottom ranking, for each of the four features.  For each feature, the headphones are ranked from top to bottom.



*Ranking of Grado headphone models on transparency, bass, soundstage, and treble.*

 We can "average" each headphones score to come up with an overall four-feature ranking of the headphones, from top to bottom.  Here a perfect score, if a headphone achieved 100% in each of the four attributes (Transparency, Bass, Treble, Soundstage, and Treble), the total score below would be 100%.  However, the same headphone does not lead each of the lists, so even the best will not score 100%:


*Approximate overall ranking of Grado headphones based on comparison scores on 10 acoustic tests.*


*ALTERNATIVE APPROACH - BINARY COMPARE*

 Due to the nature of a three-way comparison, the difference between two headphones, as represented by numerical score, can depend upon the identity of an unrelated third headphone in the comparison.  The approach below avoids that problem.

 Here, we compare all pairs of headphones that can be taken from the three way compares.  Every three-way compare (A, B, and C) yield three two-way comparisons (A to B, B to C, and A to C).  Pairwise comparisons are made by simply scoring for how many of the 10 features each headphone beats the other.  If each headphone wins on 5 of the features, the score is 0; if one headphone wins on 2 and the other wins on 7 and there is one tie, the second headphone scores a 5, as winning on 5 more features than the other headphone.

 We then set three levels of "similarity"

Scores of -1, 0, or 1 - we represent these as "0;" allowing that winning only one feature out of 10 is not a very reliable basis for difference;
Scores of -3, -2, 2, or 3 - we represent these as a colored dot in the matrix below, with the color of the dot indicating which of the two headphones, row or column, was ahead of the other (if the headphone on the row title wins on three features more than the headphone on the column title, a blue dot is placed at the cell of intersection of the column and row);
Scores of absolute value greater than +/- 3 (e.e.g, +/- 4, +/- 5,...) are given a whole cell in the winning headphone's color (rather than just a dot).
Here is the resulting matrix:


*Model vs. model comparison matrix of Grado headphones.  Largest differences are solid boxes in the color of the winning column or row.*

 For example, we can see that the PS1000 (row 10, blue, or here, actually gray for alignment, but in a blue header) is approximately equal (within winning one feature of 10) to the GH1 (the "0") and significantly better (i.e., winning out on more than 3 of 10 features) than the GS1000e, as indicated by the blue square in the GS1000e column.

 We can trace back these two way comparisons and come up with a grouped list of headphones, from winning most feature contests to winning the least.  When there is a not a clear difference in score, headphones are grouped at the same level of the descending 10-step ranking here:


*Grouped rank ordering of Grado headphone models based on number of two-way feature comparisons each model won.*

*SUMMARY*

 I have here compared and contrasted 27 Grado headphones, using comparisons of two or three headphones at a time on each of 10 acoustic features, using a standard set of musical passages.  The results indicate which Grados have the most transparency, most subbass response, largest soundstage, and best treble detail.

 This is merely my assessment.  There are MANY other excellent assessments published here that compare Grados.


----------



## Bob Ley

ruthieandjohn said:


> *INTRODUCTION  *
> 
> About three years ago, I compared all the then-extant Grados I could get my hands upon (which was nearly all, and I owned them, not borrowed them, per the picture below).  Since then, I added comparisions of the PS2000e, though I did not feather either the GS12000e or the PS2000e in to the overall ranking (they would have been near, if not at, the very top, with the PS2000e ahead of the GS2000e!). This comparison also predates the GH2, GH3, GH4, and GS3000e, so does not include them.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I did see that and went through it. I have the RS2e's and really love them and they rate high on your lists. I thought the GS100e's would be an upgrade but they don't have the same transparency that I like about the RS2e's.


----------



## Geezer Rock 001 (Apr 27, 2019)

Bob Ley said:


> Thanks. I did see that and went through it. I have the RS2e's and really love them and they rate high on your lists. I thought the GS100e's would be an upgrade but they don't have the same transparency that I like about the RS2e's.




   I became a Grado convert about a year ago. I have been very satisfied with the performance that I was getting with an any Ember II hybrid amp with a dark tube. A few weeks ago I added an old Graham Slee Solo solid state amp to the chain.   ( Thanks Wormsdriver!)

 Getting to your point about the GS1000e. They sound much better on the Slee than on the Ember. The exact opposite with my RS2e. The GS is a detail monster at low to mid volume. The RS2e s like plenty of volume and they rock hard.


----------



## SilverEars (Apr 27, 2019)

I had a chance to hear a few Grado headphones today, and I got to say I'm quite impressed with Prestige series 325e!  I also tried the wooden ones, and didn't like the sound of those.

325e sounds quite resolving (you can hear details in the recording very good, quite transparent!), and interestingly, there are some subs heard from them (which wasn't expected).  225e was quite close in sound as well.  I'm wondering what is the best of the prestige series?  I'm most interested in the sound of that line.  Is professional series an extension of the prestige series?

325e was a pleasant surprise that it's drawn big interest in looking into Grados!


----------



## elmoe

SilverEars said:


> I had a chance to hear a few Grado headphones today, and I got to say I'm quite impressed with Prestige series 325e!  I also tried the wooden ones, and didn't like the sound of those.
> 
> 325e sounds quite resolving (you can hear details in the recording very good, quite transparent!), and interestingly, there are some subs heard from them (which wasn't expected).  225e was quite close in sound as well.  I'm wondering what is the best of the prestige series?  I'm most interested in the sound of that line.  Is professional series an extension of the prestige series?
> 
> 325e was a pleasant surprise that it's drawn big interest in looking into Grados!



325 is the best bang for your buck Grado. Ive been preaching the good word about these but nobody listens


----------



## SilverEars (Apr 27, 2019)

elmoe said:


> 325 is the best bang for your buck Grado. Ive been preaching the good word about these but nobody listens


You need to be heard then.  325e are indeed a great bang for the buck!

I tried with a portable player, and then a high quality amp.  There was a difference in refinement, you can hear it scale in timbre and imaging!

It was such an interesting experience, I was hearing lots of low level details with it.


----------



## Cruelhand Luke

elmoe said:


> 325 is the best bang for your buck Grado. Ive been preaching the good word about these but nobody listens


I have been saying the same thing...to me the 325e is the sweet spot in the Grado lineup. It sounds fantastic, you get every last bit of the "Grado sound" and it doesn't break the bank....beyond that point, you are over-spending.


----------



## elmoe

SilverEars said:


> You need to be heard then.  325e are indeed a great bang for the buck!
> 
> I tried with a portable player, and then a high quality amp.  There was a difference in refinement, you can hear it scale in timbre and imaging!
> 
> It was such an interesting experience, I was hearing lots of low level details with it.



Yes they scale extremely well and are great with rock/small jazz ensembles. I've owned something like 7-8 pairs of 325 variants throughout the years.



Cruelhand Luke said:


> I have been saying the same thing...to me the 325e is the sweet spot in the Grado lineup. It sounds fantastic, you get every last bit of the "Grado sound" and it doesn't break the bank....beyond that point, you are over-spending.



The 325e, in my opinion, is the worst iteration of the 325. Even the original 325 sounds better, 325i being the best, 325is second best in my book. They are an incredible value.

That said, they are still a far cry from the detail/resolution of the GS and PS lines (the GH models seem to come closer to those in terms of sheer sound quality, while still keeping the Grado fun factor).

Youre not overspending regardless of which Grado model you go for. They all have their strengths and weaknesses. Personally, the GH2 is currently my favorite Grado. Its got the fun factor, the grit of the 325, and comes close to the level of detail of the PS line without losing that fun factor and ruining the "in your face" soundstage that GS/PS lines wider cups/drivers do not have, and is an absolute must for me.

I have not heard the PS1 (probably will be my favorite Grado, but they are rare and super expensive now) or the HP2. Those 2 might change my mind once I hear them.

The 325 is a great set of cans, still best bang for your buck, but theres a reason I sold my 7th (or is it 8th?) pair after I got the GH2. If you go back a few pages in this thread youll see that I was extremely wary of some opinions praising the GH2 so highly before i gave them a listen (mostly because I fell for the HF2 hype and was extremely disappointed), but now I will probably never go back.

I also think the RS2e and RS1 (pink drivers) are amazing and while theyre a different flavor from the 325, there are drastic improvements. They are totally worth the money.

The PS/GS lines are pricey, and overall I haven't heard an "e" model i preferred over non "e" models, but that is still a matter of preference. There is no doubt that GS/PS Grados perform better than the rest in terms of detail and resolution. The loss of the "fun factor" and/or "in your face" soundstage is what killed the deal for me, but there are plenty of people who are satisfied with their GS or PS models, for good reason.


----------



## mortcola

Bob Ley said:


> Thanks for your support. I wish there were more shops that had Grado's so I could compare before buying. What do most of you do? You sound like you know a lot about many Grado's. I am extremely happy with my RS2e's but what would you consider an upgrade?



Hi Bob - I don't want to "infect" you with the idea that you need something better....unless you already have that bug. I loved my RS2e's. When I got flagship-crazy, I gave them to a music-loving non-audiophile friend who's been grooving on them for a few years. Many people will tell you, truthfully, that the most important pleasures of music can come from (relatively) modest items.....c'mon, modest? Those cost several c-notes, they're punchy, and harmonically rich, and detailed, etc. If you're upgrading among the Grado's, its easy to just go for more expensive - but, while in absolute terms, the GS1000e, at a grand, is "better" - it may not be as gripping or immediate for some tastes, although it does audiophile things better -soundstage, extension, a degree of harmonic accuracy. But, again, people have been moved to tears and love and joy from music on modest equipment forever, and the RS2e ain't modest.For most music lovers,  it would seem a pure extravagance  For my tastes, the PS2000e and GS3000e are, with different strengths, as close to perfect as I could want. The heritage models have something special - if you can get your hands on them, the pine and cocobolo models are different, and have a certain magic. But, though I've spent way too much on audio gear, I've often bought LESS expensive components simply because they moved me in a way. I've been favoring my GS3000e over my previously-holy-grail PS2000e probably five hours to one, despite $1000 difference, and likely a greater degree of some abstract sort of accuracy and control in the PS model. I FEEL the feelings of the music and musician more purely through the lighter weight, less expensive wooden statements, while I always preferred he PS models over the GS before. Personal taste - but one example of how the money doesn't translate into greater satisfaction maybe yes, maybe no, but with many things in life, more elaborate or expensive doesn't have to mean greater pleasure or effectiveness....not even counting objective standards. I've driven Mini Coopers for several years. I could have gone up to small BMW's, same dealer, and the BMW has more refined design and "stuff" - but whenever I test drive, I both have more fun with the mini's, and REALLY feel better because I also spend less money. You asked what would be an upgrade. If you have the bucks, listen to the most expensive model you can afford. REALLY listen, not for "wow" qualities, but for how the music FEELS. And then listen to different mirage models - see if the RS 1 makes a difference. See if you can get a hold of some of the limited edition models of which some are still around - the GH are special, as I said. Try the PS500 - smaller, different kind of focus. Listen for musical pleasure, not for reasons to justify spending more money. Try upgrading electronics.....for the money, Schiit are the best in the world. Dome would say not the best period - but for a great many people, the best value for dollar possible, and possibly as good, and as good a match, as anything at all, connoisseur cred set aside for the purpose of simply listening to, and feeling, the music. I hope this lecture is helpful. Because though I've neurotically had to keep listening for what the end-game sounds like, and have found audio bliss in the two top models with next-to-top Schiit electronics, if I were a little less wonky, I'd probably had just kept the RS2e until they wore out, with the less expensive Schiit electronics. Its all about the music - not the prestige (not the headphone model, the social status). And how the music makes you feel. Ownership of shiny objects is a different thing. Only your ears and hear will tell you truthfully,  if you ignore equipment-envy.


----------



## mortcola

ruthieandjohn said:


> *INTRODUCTION
> 
> Thank you for the amazing work you've done and guidance offered! I had a lot of fun using these tracks - the four - on my GS3000e/SChiit Gungnir/Mjolnir2 rig. One thing: The "Throwback" bass tones are not piano - this combo rips the throat on the bass tones, esp that triad of bass notes, but also lets one know clearly that these are synthesized bass pedal tones, synthesized and gated - gated as well are the synthesized snare tones, emulating Phil Collins' drum (esp snare) sound crated by High Padgham on Gabriel's Intruder, but made more famous on In the Air Tonight - on real drums). *
> 
> ...


----------



## mortcola

Bob Ley said:


> Thanks for your support. I wish there were more shops that had Grado's so I could compare before buying. What do most of you do? You sound like you know a lot about many Grado's. I am extremely happy with my RS2e's but what would you consider an upgrade?


What do I do? I buy them, and I keep the one I like better and sell the other if I go broke. Dumb, but works for me. I've always done that with audio gear.


----------



## Bob Ley

mortcola said:


> Hi Bob - I don't want to "infect" you with the idea that you need something better....unless you already have that bug. I loved my RS2e's. When I got flagship-crazy, I gave them to a music-loving non-audiophile friend who's been grooving on them for a few years. Many people will tell you, truthfully, that the most important pleasures of music can come from (relatively) modest items.....c'mon, modest? Those cost several c-notes, they're punchy, and harmonically rich, and detailed, etc. If you're upgrading among the Grado's, its easy to just go for more expensive - but, while in absolute terms, the GS1000e, at a grand, is "better" - it may not be as gripping or immediate for some tastes, although it does audiophile things better -soundstage, extension, a degree of harmonic accuracy. But, again, people have been moved to tears and love and joy from music on modest equipment forever, and the RS2e ain't modest.For most music lovers,  it would seem a pure extravagance  For my tastes, the PS2000e and GS3000e are, with different strengths, as close to perfect as I could want. The heritage models have something special - if you can get your hands on them, the pine and cocobolo models are different, and have a certain magic. But, though I've spent way too much on audio gear, I've often bought LESS expensive components simply because they moved me in a way. I've been favoring my GS3000e over my previously-holy-grail PS2000e probably five hours to one, despite $1000 difference, and likely a greater degree of some abstract sort of accuracy and control in the PS model. I FEEL the feelings of the music and musician more purely through the lighter weight, less expensive wooden statements, while I always preferred he PS models over the GS before. Personal taste - but one example of how the money doesn't translate into greater satisfaction maybe yes, maybe no, but with many things in life, more elaborate or expensive doesn't have to mean greater pleasure or effectiveness....not even counting objective standards. I've driven Mini Coopers for several years. I could have gone up to small BMW's, same dealer, and the BMW has more refined design and "stuff" - but whenever I test drive, I both have more fun with the mini's, and REALLY feel better because I also spend less money. You asked what would be an upgrade. If you have the bucks, listen to the most expensive model you can afford. REALLY listen, not for "wow" qualities, but for how the music FEELS. And then listen to different mirage models - see if the RS 1 makes a difference. See if you can get a hold of some of the limited edition models of which some are still around - the GH are special, as I said. Try the PS500 - smaller, different kind of focus. Listen for musical pleasure, not for reasons to justify spending more money. Try upgrading electronics.....for the money, Schiit are the best in the world. Dome would say not the best period - but for a great many people, the best value for dollar possible, and possibly as good, and as good a match, as anything at all, connoisseur cred set aside for the purpose of simply listening to, and feeling, the music. I hope this lecture is helpful. Because though I've neurotically had to keep listening for what the end-game sounds like, and have found audio bliss in the two top models with next-to-top Schiit electronics, if I were a little less wonky, I'd probably had just kept the RS2e until they wore out, with the less expensive Schiit electronics. Its all about the music - not the prestige (not the headphone model, the social status). And how the music makes you feel. Ownership of shiny objects is a different thing. Only your ears and hear will tell you truthfully,  if you ignore equipment-envy.



Thanks for that! Really appreciate you taking the time. I did find a pair of GH2's online for $600. I'm selling my Gs100e's if anyone interested.


----------



## Cruelhand Luke

elmoe said:


> Yes they scale extremely well and are great with rock/small jazz ensembles. I've owned something like 7-8 pairs of 325 variants throughout the years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



when I say they are "the sweet spot in the lineup" I am talking about what the average consumer has access to...meaning, if someone pops up on here and says I want the best Grado I can get for the least amount of money...I think the 325e is really good sounding and $300 is the MOST I can recommend someone spend on a Grado considering their quality/price ratio. Do not make me talk again about the rod blocks and the pads and all that...
You want to talk about all the other iterations that are no longer available retail, that's fine, but now we are back in the Grado Cult discussion area and I am not interested in arguing religion. Perhaps there is some magical special Grado out there, but I do not advise anyone drinking the Flavor Aid and spending all their allowance trying to find it...you want a really good taste of the Grado flavor, WITHOUT joining the cult? Get a 325e...it sounds great, the quality overall is a little dodgy (JUST LIKE all the other Grados) but it's the sweet spot in the lineup....I mean, unless you know a guy and can get the RS2e for the same price then maybe go for that (I do know a guy, I can get a new RS2e for the price of a 325e...I haven't done it, because I'm not convinced it's worth it) but otherwise, in the grand scheme of headphone ephemera, I can only in good conscience recommend the 325e.....lol, I joke about Grado being a cult, yet with every response, it feels more and more cultlike and insular...just saying...


----------



## protoss

So whats the consensus here of the greatest Grado? 

My opinion is still HP1000 polarity switch version. 

is this still the rank for everyone?


----------



## elira

protoss said:


> So whats the consensus here of the greatest Grado?
> 
> My opinion is still HP1000 polarity switch version.
> 
> is this still the rank for everyone?


I would love to try the hp1000 to see if they are as good as their reputation. But given that it’s an old model and expensive in the second hand market, it’s hard to convince myself of buying a pair. From the ones I own the PS2000e is the best.


----------



## protoss

elira said:


> PS2000e is the best.



Your pair is more expensive than the the legendary HP1000v1
I seen pairs around 2k , 2.5k the highest is 3k. But you can bargain the 3k price for the hp1000
https://www.ebay.com/itm/113712694138?ul_noapp=true
https://www.ebay.com/itm/192898292386?ul_noapp=true

its cheap to say the least! i recommend to pick one up


----------



## odessamarin (Apr 28, 2019)

protoss said:


> So whats the consensus here of the greatest Grado?
> My opinion is still HP1000 polarity switch version.
> is this still the rank for everyone?



I not think so.. they are out of rank i would say. HP1000 are very different form others. They where made  by Grado it would say not to enjoy music, but to study/measure music character to tune his micrifions. What I mean, as I say before after listening GS1000i or RS1 (pink).. I look at them as musical instrument, they are very musical. But when I take HP1000 they really like precise tool to evaluate music. They very neutral and honest. They not crazy analytic, but they demonstrate all spectrum very balanced to you, they very well reconstruct scene. If I need to hear character of different DACs, Amp, cable.. they do it best. But if i need to have fun and rock and roll, I go for GS1000i and RS1. This to lines are very different to me. Can't be easy ranked. But agree HP1000 is very unique. I guess the sicret is a good driver membrane right at your ears plus hard small resonating contraction.


----------



## elira

protoss said:


> Your pair is more expensive than the the legendary HP1000v1
> I seen pairs around 2k , 2.5k the highest is 3k. But you can bargain the 3k price for the hp1000
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/113712694138?ul_noapp=true
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/192898292386?ul_noapp=true
> ...


The main difference is that you get a brand new ps2000e and Grado has parts in case something fails while the hp1000 are old and Grado doesn’t have replacement drivers. I stay away from expensive old stuff that cannot be fixed.


----------



## Rwit

Cruelhand Luke said:


> I do know a guy, I can get a new RS2e for the price of a 325e...I haven't done it, because I'm not convinced it's worth it



If you can get an RS2e for the price of a 325e I would do it. I’ve never heard a flagship Grado so I won’t speculate on value beyond the RS2e, but having used both these models I think when you listen to the RS2e you know where the extra $200 went. For the same price as a 325e it’s a no brainer.


----------



## Shane D

Bob Ley said:


> Thanks for that! Really appreciate you taking the time. I did find a pair of GH2's online for $600. I'm selling my Gs100e's if anyone interested.



You will be very happy with them. 
If you are in the US, wasn't that the retail price new?
Up here in Canada they were $949.00 new which is about $600.00ish American.

Shane D


----------



## ruthieandjohn

odessamarin said:


> I not think so.. they are out of rank i would say. HP1000 are very different form others. They where made  by Grado it would say not to enjoy music, but to study/measure music character to tune his micrifions. What I mean, as I say before after listening GS1000i or RS1 (pink).. I look at them as musical instrument, they are very musical. But when I take HP1000 they really like precise tool to evaluate music. They very neutral and honest. They not crazy analytic, but they demonstrate all spectrum very balanced to you, they very well reconstruct scene. If I need to hear character of different DACs, Amp, cable.. they do it best. But if i need to have fun and rock and roll, I go for GS1000i and RS1. This to lines are very different to me. Can't be easy ranked. But agree HP1000 is very unique. I guess the sicret is a good driver membrane right at your ears plus hard small resonating contraction.


Indeed, Joseph Grado invented (designed?) the HP1000 in his quest to diagnose his new Holographic Scalera Scanner, which was a novel way to record musical performances with a pair of carefully matched, carefully positioned, carefully phased microphones.  No headphone at the time provided the flat, precise capability of the HP1000, and it is the most neutral of the Grados.  None of this fun stuff like coloration that have become the hallmark of Grados today. (Mr. Grado then designed/invented, with some help, the HPA-1 headphone amp -- his HP1000 was packaged with the schematic for a resistive divider to instruct on how to take the speaker output and step it down to drive the HP1000, a step necessitated by the absence of portable headphone amps prior to the HPA-1).


----------



## Bob Ley

Shane D said:


> You will be very happy with them.
> If you are in the US, wasn't that the retail price new?
> Up here in Canada they were $949.00 new which is about $600.00ish American.
> 
> Shane D


Thanks. I found an even better price here.


----------



## Bob Ley

Rwit said:


> If you can get an RS2e for the price of a 325e I would do it. I’ve never heard a flagship Grado so I won’t speculate on value beyond the RS2e, but having used both these models I think when you listen to the RS2e you know where the extra $200 went. For the same price as a 325e it’s a no brainer.



Love the RS2e's


----------



## SilverEars (Apr 28, 2019)

Rwit said:


> If you can get an RS2e for the price of a 325e I would do it. I’ve never heard a flagship Grado so I won’t speculate on value beyond the RS2e, but having used both these models I think when you listen to the RS2e you know where the extra $200 went. For the same price as a 325e it’s a no brainer.


I've tried some wooden ones including one that looked like RS2e, and I didn't like the sound of it.  The other two woods looked like GS2000, and sounded off as well.  What puzzles me is, 325e sounded the best, which is way lower in price.

Is that pricing done based on how it looks mainly (with wood finish)?  Which isn't right.  Pricing seem kinda random to me in terms of sound performance level.


----------



## Shane D

Bob Ley said:


> Thanks. I found an even better price here.



Even better! I pair them with a Burson amp and the combo is Amazing. Enjoy.

Shane D


----------



## Bob Ley

Any comments on GS1000e's


----------



## Bob Ley

Shane D said:


> Even better! I pair them with a Burson amp and the combo is Amazing. Enjoy.
> 
> Shane D


Which Burson Amp? Are they all good?


----------



## Shane D (Apr 28, 2019)

Bob Ley said:


> Which Burson Amp? Are they all good?



I can't speak to all, but I love my Fun with Classic opamps. You can actually change opamps for a different sound. I just ordered a pair of Vivid opamps from MassDrop.

For some reason the Fun really matched well with my Grado's. That may be so noticeable to me because you can't change cables. With the rest of my phones, I go balanced out with my DAP. Balanced out on a Sony DAP is a large improvement. That was not available with the Grado's and so they started to slide until I plugged them into the Fun. Wow!
This was the first time I really understood the whole "must use an amp" movement.

I am sure the other Bursons are as good or better. Mine was on sale for a very attractive price.

Shane D


----------



## Bob Ley

Shane D said:


> I can't speak to all, but I love my Fun with Classic opamps. You can actually change opamps for a different sound. I just ordered a pair of Vivid opamps from MassDrop.
> 
> For some reason the Fun really matched well with my Grado's. That may be so noticeable to me because you can't change cables. With the rest of my phones, I go balanced out with my DAP. Balanced out on a Sony is a large improvement. That was not available with the Grado's and so they started to slide until I plugged them into the Fun. Wow!
> This was the first time I really understood the whole "must use an amp" movement.
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## protoss

odessamarin said:


> I go for GS1000i and RS1.





elira said:


> ps2000e



Guess ill try these pairs.

Its seems like most like these 3 here? Including the RS2e/i  versions...


----------



## Cruelhand Luke (Apr 28, 2019)

Rwit said:


> If you can get an RS2e for the price of a 325e I would do it. I’ve never heard a flagship Grado so I won’t speculate on value beyond the RS2e, but having used both these models I think when you listen to the RS2e you know where the extra $200 went. For the same price as a 325e it’s a no brainer.


I hear what you are saying. The RS2e is the only one still on my radar. My friend that is a distributor, I told him I was thinking about one or the other and we talked about sound signatures and music a little bit...the next time I saw him he put a box of 325e in my hand and said check these out. I liked the sound enough that I stopped thinking about the RS2e and just went with the 325....
Additionally, and this is a third order consideration (after sound quality and comfort), the look of the 325e really fits in with my personal aesthetic.


Daily driver watch, IEMs and my glasses....it's not  the most important factor,  but it's not nothing either.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

@Cruelhand Luke ... Did I miss something?  Those are not SR325 headphones... they are missing the center button that has "SR325" (or SR325 e) on them.  I have speculated that the center button, as a step toward a closing of the open back, actually affects the Grado sound, and it is present on all of their SR-series headphones.

(I suspect that I missed that you possibly stated elsewhere that you removed the center button.  Without the center button, they become like the Alessandro headphones, similar but more tame than Grados).


----------



## elmoe

ruthieandjohn said:


> @Cruelhand Luke ... Did I miss something?  Those are not SR325 headphones... they are missing the center button that has "SR325" (or SR325 e) on them.  I have speculated that the center button, as a step toward a closing of the open back, actually affects the Grado sound, and it is present on all of their SR-series headphones.
> 
> (I suspect that I missed that you possibly stated elsewhere that you removed the center button.  Without the center button, they become like the Alessandro headphones, similar but more tame than Grados).



To be fair, I thought the same about the buttons until I modded a pair (removed buttons and glue holding them) and if they make any difference, I could not hear it.


----------



## SilverEars

Cruelhand Luke said:


> I hear what you are saying. The RS2e is the only one still on my radar. My friend that is a distributor, I told him I was thinking about one or the other and we talked about sound signatures and music a little bit...the next time I saw him he put a box of 325e in my hand and said check these out. I liked the sound enough that I stopped thinking about the RS2e and just went with the 325....
> Additionally, and this is a third order consideration (after sound quality and comfort), the look of the 325e really fits in with my personal aesthetic.
> 
> Daily driver watch, IEMs and my glasses....it's not  the most important factor,  but it's not nothing either.


The 325e I heard had the large foam pads that cover the ears.  Large ones like these probably provides a more leveled response and enhance the low-end response.

One of the biggest caveat with Grado for me is the damn foam pads, I really dislike them!


----------



## SilverEars (Apr 28, 2019)

Something that has been on my mind is that the SR60 had those basic pads (2nd one from the left on the bottom image, and the SR325e of course had the large one with the driver opening open), and I wondered if you put on the large pads like the one above (on the SR60), would that make a significant difference?  I think it's the pads that's gimping the sound.


----------



## elmoe

SilverEars said:


> Something that has been on my mind is that the SR60 had those basic pads (2nd one from the left on the bottom image, and the SR325e of course had the large one with the driver opening open), and I wondered if you put on the large pads like the one above, would that make a significant difference?  I think it's the pads that gimping the sound.



I think in terms of sound quality, pads wont make much difference, but in terms of presentation thats a different story. At least in my experience.

For example, flats imo work best on 325s because they tame the highs some and make them even more 'in your face'. That said, I've tried all official Grado pads and many unofficial ones (some might remember the Headphile C pads made from Beyer replacement pads for example, those were cool!), and flats are my typical go to for most models, L cush being the only other pads I found to my liking, regardless of model.


----------



## Harry Manback

elmoe said:


> I think in terms of sound quality, pads wont make much difference, but in terms of presentation thats a different story. At least in my experience.
> 
> For example, flats imo work best on 325s because they tame the highs some and make them even more 'in your face'. That said, I've tried all official Grado pads and many unofficial ones (some might remember the Headphile C pads made from Beyer replacement pads for example, those were cool!), and flats are my typical go to for most models, L cush being the only other pads I found to my liking, regardless of model.



I don’t get it, you say pads don’t change sound quality, then go on to illustrate that they do change things. Which is it?


----------



## protoss (Apr 28, 2019)

Got to get dekoni to make *leather* ear-pads for grado!

Someone with connection with Dekoni can make this happen.

or perhanps this

https://www.amazon.com/EARZONK-Long-Life-Leatherette-Cushions-Headphones/dp/B00OM21W1I


----------



## elmoe

Harry Manback said:


> I don’t get it, you say pads don’t change sound quality, then go on to illustrate that they do change things. Which is it?



Read it again slowly?


----------



## Cruelhand Luke

ruthieandjohn said:


> @Cruelhand Luke ... Did I miss something?  Those are not SR325 headphones... they are missing the center button that has "SR325" (or SR325 e) on them.  I have speculated that the center button, as a step toward a closing of the open back, actually affects the Grado sound, and it is present on all of their SR-series headphones.
> 
> (I suspect that I missed that you possibly stated elsewhere that you removed the center button.  Without the center button, they become like the Alessandro headphones, similar but more tame than Grados).


Yeah, I took the button off...I have a grill with buttons and one without, I don't hear a difference honestly.


----------



## Cruelhand Luke

SilverEars said:


> The 325e I heard had the large foam pads that cover the ears.  Large ones like these probably provides a more leveled response and enhance the low-end response.
> 
> One of the biggest caveat with Grado for me is the damn foam pads, I really dislike them!


I have 3 different sets of pads, flat, the ones that are on in the picture, and the larger ones like in your picture...I prefer the mid sized ones.


----------



## HungryPanda

My 325e came with L cush and my original 325 had the flat pad. They both sound at their best like that.


----------



## Harry Manback

elmoe said:


> Read it again slowly?



Ok, did that.  You’re still wrong.  The pads you choose are the biggest way to influence the sound.


----------



## elmoe

Harry Manback said:


> Ok, did that.  You’re still wrong.  The pads you choose are the biggest way to influence the sound.



Clearly, you did not read slowly enough.


----------



## Cruelhand Luke

Harry Manback said:


> Ok, did that.  You’re still wrong.  The pads you choose are the biggest way to influence the sound.


I think he is saying the pads affect the character of the sound not the quality


----------



## joseph69

protoss said:


> Got to get dekoni to make *leather* ear-pads for grado! Someone with connection with Dekoni can make this happen. or perhanps this https://www.amazon.com/EARZONK-Long-Life-Leatherette-Cushions-Headphones/dp/B00OM21W1I


I'd advise you don't throw your money away on pads linked above.


----------



## ewhere

hmmm as a owner of GS2000e and the only grados i have, i am very interested in GS3000e, anyone has any listening impressions and comparisons? 
@Gippy can't wait for your review!


----------



## mortcola

Hey there, I’ve shared a few impressions. I have had in my possession and listened in-depth to theRS2e, all the Statements, and all the Professionals except the 500. I liked the GS2000 very much, but it was a clear second to the PS 2000e  in terms of the harmonic richness, depth and precision of soundstage, and what was to me a certain authoritative and gripping listening experience. Entirely relative and of course, my personal aesthetic response. 

 The GS 2000 was clearly a more refined set of cans compared to both of the 1000s, though as many people pointed out, it seems the maple and or the tuning of the driver with the maple, presented  forward upper mid range and highs up to what I would guess  is 8K hz.  Nothing harsh at all… Textures are pleasing, instruments have that remarkable presence and the feeling of accuracy that a player of uamplified instruments (me in particular, piano, woodwind, cello, perc, and guitar) can really appreciate, especially at close range.

But ultimately I did most of my listening on the PS 2000e

 After more than a month of heavy listening, I am listening to the  GS3000e far more  then the PS 2000e. They give me musical cravings.

 The new Statement 3000e has a similar frequency signature to the 2000, but there’s something, I expect in the microdynamics, which conveys the sense of the emotional investment of the players and singers in an uncanny way which some of the most absurdly high end systems I have heard simply don’t… The latter often mind blowing in their resonance with the listeners body, detail and space, etc.....One of the first times I have given credence to the suppose it distinction between analytical and euphonic. The 3000 is immensely analytical, if that means revealing, but the sheer pleasure of the sound of good musical instruments played together or solo fits the definition of euphonic. I guess they are not mutually exclusive.

 The virtues emphasized by the Linn/Naim  aficionados of yore  extolled somewhat capture the gripping, emotionally present and strongly rhythmic qualities of the GS 3000e. But there is a degree of inner detail and the small instrumental textures – calloused finger on acoustic bass, idiosyncrasies of the saxophone reed, Plus a quickness and frequency extension on bass instruments - Which invite the listener – me, and anyone who has similar ears and listening bias-  to listen more and more, so that my wife is yelling at me at night to shut off the damn music and come to bed.  No, these headphones are not like that formerly synergistic pair of brands in any overall sense. They had especially a unique way of bringing out the best of analogue. This is just a different ball game. I’m referring to a quality of engagement which was characteristic of those.

With good digital recordings, Schiit Gungnir/Mjolnir2  pairing, and both the  LISST “solid-state tubes“, and a range of modest to rare and hyped NOS vacuum tubes,  I crave music even more with these  than my recent flagships, PS 2000e. These superlative qualities make them quite distinct from the previous statement models. They are both visceral and refined.

 Reading and writing about these very particular qualities remind me just how inadequate and unreliable language can be to describe aesthetic matters. But I’m told by fellow musicians  and those for whom I have assisted with recording, mixing, and mastering, that I have very good years. For what it’s worth. I don’t think I’ll be alone in most of these impressions. But I welcome different listening experiences by my fellow cultists.

At the very least, these should prove  to offer a fascinating listening experience and evaluation, regardless of what conclusions you draw. For those loyal to the brand, and anyone interested in high-resolution audio, and truly high-end speakers and cans in particular.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

It is interesting that the hybrid earcups (metal and wood for the PS1000 and PS2000e, maple and mahogany for the GS2000e) do not sound as good to you as the single-material (cocobolo) of the GS3000e.  Great comparisons!


----------



## NoxNoctum

Is playing my Grado SR325i HPs through my Schiit Lyr 1 (the original, without the low gain switch) risky? Can I blow them out? Or will I blow my ears out before the HPs?


----------



## elira

NoxNoctum said:


> Is playing my Grado SR325i HPs through my Schiit Lyr 1 (the original, without the low gain switch) risky? Can I blow them out? Or will I blow my ears out before the HPs?


Just keep the volume low. The main problem you can encounter is channel imbalance at low volumes. Nothing bad will happen as long as you use the volume knob carefully.


----------



## Shane D (May 5, 2019)

CAM update. There is a dealer in Quebec that has some Grado's on sale (I think it's GW100, GH3 and GH4).

Just an FYI. Canuck Audio Mart.

Shane D


----------



## Moak (May 5, 2019)

I own the Grado GH2 and the SR325e.
I‘m thinking about to buy a used GS1000, GS1000e or PS500.
I‘m not shure if it make sense because the GH2 is maybe the best of all?! 
What do you think?
Could someone explain me the differences from sound of the five headphones?


----------



## Moak

aravaioli said:


> Over the long Easter weekend I was blessed with the chance to compare in depth my PS1000, PS500 and GH2 against a brand new GS1000e.
> The GS1000e were broken in for about 50 hrs before the comparisons. I do realise that they may have needed more time to settle according to so many posts.
> While I understand someone may prefer the GS1000e over the rest, for me they ended up last. In particular I found the GH2 very similar in soundstage, perhaps the feature most praised of the GS series, but remarkably nicer in the bass area. I am not talking of just having more emphasis on bass, which they do, but the quality of it. For me the GS1000e bass is much drier (for lack of better word) while the GH2 shows a thicker and warmer character. My reference album for bass testing is Christian McBride "Conversations with Christian", as Jazz is basically the only genre I listen to. This album only brought to more evidence what appeared quite clear from the very beginning with other jazz tracks.
> But the big deal breaker for me, which may be instead a plus for others, is that I found the vocals of the GS1000e too forward and ultimately fatiguing. Although this is a trait which to good extent also belongs to the GH2 (which explains why the PS1000 are my Grado of choice), I realised that I had to listen the GS to a lower level than the GH to avoid discomfort.
> ...



Thank you for your detailed review.  That almost answers the question I asked in the last post.


----------



## Jazmanaut

Monolaf said:


> I own the Grado GH2 and the SR325e.
> I‘m thinking about to buy a used GS1000, GS1000e or PS500.
> I‘m not shure if it make sense because the GH2 is maybe the best of all?!
> What do you think?
> Could someone explain me the differences from sound of the five headphones?


 Im sure that this sounds absurd, but trust me on this one;
Get your self cheap chinese Grado pads, and put them on those GH2:s They do something magical to the tonal balance, that one have to experience them self. And hey, if you dont like it, you did not loose nothing but few bucks. Works with other models too, but results various from model to model.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/GRA...lgo_pvid=e0bbbdaa-25bd-416d-bf53-b37ab73def84


----------



## Shane D

Jazmanaut said:


> Im sure that this sounds absurd, but trust me on this one;
> Get your self cheap chinese Grado pads, and put them on those GH2:s They do something magical to the tonal balance, that one have to experience them self. And hey, if you dont like it, you did not loose nothing but few bucks. Works with other models too, but results various from model to model.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/GRA...lgo_pvid=e0bbbdaa-25bd-416d-bf53-b37ab73def84



I am using some knock off G-cush's on my GH2's that I got off Amazon.ca. Sounds great and are SUPER comfortable.

Shane D


----------



## lumohomo06

Jazmanaut said:


> Im sure that this sounds absurd, but trust me on this one;
> Get your self cheap chinese Grado pads, and put them on those GH2:s They do something magical to the tonal balance, that one have to experience them self. And hey, if you dont like it, you did not loose nothing but few bucks. Works with other models too, but results various from model to model.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/GRA...lgo_pvid=e0bbbdaa-25bd-416d-bf53-b37ab73def84


Second this, you can also find them from eBay for less than 3$


----------



## WolfP

Woo Audio WA6, Icon Audio HP8 MKII, Earmax Silver Edition, MAD Ear+ HD II ....which one is best for GH2?


----------



## odessamarin

Mad Ear.


----------



## WolfP

odessamarin said:


> Mad Ear.



Can you explain why you prefer it?


----------



## odessamarin (May 7, 2019)

WolfP said:


> Can you explain why you prefer it?



It has ALL you need for Grado and great sound. Output transformer scheme, simplest and more straightforward scheme of all candidates, perfect for many affordable valves rolling.
It's handmade and have perfect engineering. Extremely simple and as short as possible schematics. And most important it extrimaly well sound with Grado. I have two  ))
To be polite, i am sure all amps in the list are very good. But i can guarantee, if you get Mad Ear, you will never regret. If you like Grado as many of us in this topic, you just have to have or at least try Mad Ear sound with Grado headphones.
Many ppl (including me) concluded it is magic pair.

... this what I call simple and straightforward with quality transformers.
this is sound just great.. nothing extra. Just enough current for low impedance grado!





.. compare to this  for example


----------



## Shane D (May 7, 2019)

WolfP said:


> Woo Audio WA6, Icon Audio HP8 MKII, Earmax Silver Edition, MAD Ear+ HD II ....which one is best for GH2?



Reply removed due to stupidity.


Shane D


----------



## WolfP

Shane D said:


> The magic one for me is Burson Fun. You can even roll opamps. I bought one with the Classic's installed. And I just ordered the Vivid's from MassDrop.
> 
> Works great with all my headphones, but is pure magic with the GH2's
> 
> ...



But I want a tube amp


----------



## Shane D

WolfP said:


> But I want a tube amp



D'oh!! I never even caught that

Just pretend I was never here...

Shane D


----------



## mortcola

Vikingatheart said:


> I searched and couldn't find a fan club for Grados in general. I have only listened to the SR80is and LOVE them. I love how these cans really bring rock to life. I hope to someday try some more high end Grados. I want to see how the Grado "house sound" changes throughout the line up.



Maybe someone has answered you already, but Facebook has an enthusiastic Grado user group


----------



## mortcola

WolfP said:


> But I want a tube amp


Well, tastes vary, but SCHIIT is, in the opinion of hordes of users, and the folks at Grado themselves, perhaps the best value-for-dollar tube, hybrid, and solid state electronics for headphones on the market. 100 bucks to just over 2000....most reviews calling every model a giant killer. The folks at Schiit are high-end pioneers and veterans of some milestone stuff prior to Schiit; they are funny and offer great customer service - they are literally completely Made in the USA...they offer "fake tubes"....transistor units which fit into their 9-pin tube sockets, so you can switch immediately from tube to solid state in a few models; and they even have a Kindle-ready  e-book Schiit Happens about the development of the company and their aim to make no-compromise headphone (and all-purpose) gear without high-end markup. At least worth a look/listen. I've got the Mjolnir2 amp and Gungnir DAC. All Norse mythology names with faux-science-fiction explanations for their materials and design specs.


----------



## elira

WolfP said:


> Woo Audio WA6, Icon Audio HP8 MKII, Earmax Silver Edition, MAD Ear+ HD II ....which one is best for GH2?


I've a WA6-SE and it pairs nice with my Grados. I've no experience with the other amps you mentioned, nor with the GH2 though.


----------



## HungryPanda

I like my Grados solid state or with tubes. I have a little dot mkii that serves well using mullard or russian tubes


----------



## Moak

Shane D said:


> I am using some knock off G-cush's on my GH2's that I got off Amazon.ca. Sounds great and are SUPER comfortable.
> 
> Shane D


I know the Grado G-cush's but I don't like the GH2 with them. What do you mean with "knock off G-cush's"? Do you have a link in Amazon?


----------



## Shane D

Monolaf said:


> I know the Grado G-cush's but I don't like the GH2 with them. What do you mean with "knock off G-cush's"? Do you have a link in Amazon?



I just went back through my order history on Amazon.ca. I bought these last June. I bought two pairs and neither one are available anymore. One was by TurnRaise and cost $15.99pr and the other was by Bluefire. These cost $14.99pr. Prices are in Canadian $'s. 
Both were very similar and I couldn't even tell them apart. I didn't care for them in quick trials.

When I got my Burson amp I was wearing my Grado's constantly for long periods and they started to really hurt my ears. And I wear them Very loose. I threw on my knock offs and it has been audio bliss ever since.
I am actually wearing them right now through my Loxjie P20.

I have no idea how $3.00 pads would feel. Maybe the same? Sorry I couldn't be more help.

Shane D


----------



## James Shoegazer (May 9, 2019)

*comment deleted*

reason: found my answer in another thread


----------



## elmoe (May 8, 2019)

Grado pads are, by and large, a matter of personal preference.

Test some out, and use whatever you like best in terms of comfort/sound presentation.

Personally I put flats on everything. That's just what sounds best to me.


----------



## aravaioli (May 9, 2019)

Jazmanaut said:


> Im sure that this sounds absurd, but trust me on this one;
> Get your self cheap chinese Grado pads, and put them on those GH2:s They do something magical to the tonal balance, that one have to experience them self. And hey, if you dont like it, you did not loose nothing but few bucks. Works with other models too, but results various from model to model.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/GRA...lgo_pvid=e0bbbdaa-25bd-416d-bf53-b37ab73def84



I have to mention that I had the opposite experience. I tried several knock-off pads (from Amazon.co.uk and Ebay) on my first Grado, the PS500, as obviously the original appear to be a big rip off in price. I thought the sound improved to some extent. However once I got the PS1000 with its original G pads and swapped those onto the PS500 the difference was very noticeable and for the better. Their density and rigidity is different, so they absorb less of the sound. Also, I think the distance of the driver from your ears is sub-optimal on knock off pads. I therefore concluded that the extra money is worth. If you have only tried knock offs, you may want to give the originals a try at a store with a return policy: my guess is that you won't return them.

By the way, I use G pads on all my Grado models: PS1000, PS500e, GH2.


----------



## aravaioli

self edited


----------



## Jazmanaut

aravaioli said:


> I have to mention that I had the opposite experience. I tried several knock-off pads (from Amazon.co.uk and Ebay) on my first Grado, the PS500, as obviously the original appear to be a big rip off in price. I thought the sound improved to some extent. However once I got the PS1000 with its original G pads and swapped those onto the PS500 the difference was very noticeable and for the better. Their density and rigidity is different, so they absorb less of the sound. Also, I think the distance of the driver from your ears is sub-optimal on knock off pads. I therefore concluded that the extra money is worth. If you have only tried knock offs, you may want to give the originals a try at a store with a return policy: my guess is that you won't return them.
> 
> By the way, I use G pads on all my Grado models: PS1000, PS500e, GH2.



As i said: Results vary from model to model. I have tried all grado pads on various grado models, and then some. There is no "one pads rule them all".
For example i have find that flats works nicely on many models if you like big bass, and tamed highs, chinese pads rules on 125-225. Originals with tape mods are perfect for 325:s. And those large pads are amazing for classical music.
Nothing makes more to the sound with grados, than pad rolling! (Exept driver tuning, but that is another topic)


----------



## Mightygrey

Jazmanaut said:


> As i said: Results vary from model to model. I have tried all grado pads on various grado models, and then some. There is no "one pads rule them all".
> For example i have find that flats works nicely on many models if you like big bass, and tamed highs, chinese pads rules on 125-225. Originals with tape mods are perfect for 325:s. And those large pads are amazing for classical music.
> Nothing makes more to the sound with grados, than pad rolling! (Exept driver tuning, but that is another topic)


I prefer G-cush on my GH1s, followed by Sennheiser HD414 yellows with quarter mods.


----------



## stickyjon23

Made this today in Illustrator. Thought you guys would like it. Any suggestions on what to make next/improvements?


----------



## Moak

stickyjon23 said:


> Made this today in Illustrator. Thought you guys would like it. Any suggestions on what to make next/improvements?


Simple but good. Show them to Grado. Maybe they are hiring you.


----------



## Shane D

Hello. I know we have members from around the world here, but I wanted to try speak to a much narrower group of readers. I am located in Halifax, Nova Scotia in Canada. I came across a thread where a Head-Fi'er had wondered about organizing a get together in Halifax. I wanted to post in this thread and talk to anybody that lives in or around Halifax or even if you were planning to visit the area in June. Just food for thought. If anyone is interested, you could post a reply in https://www.head-fi.org/threads/halifax-ns-meetup-2019.905499/

It would be cool if we could find five or six people with a few cool toys each. It could be a very interesting afternoon or evening.


Shane D


----------



## stickyjon23

Monolaf said:


> Simple but good. Show them to Grado. Maybe they are hiring you.


Haha. I'm not that good. Just started using illustrator.


----------



## ESL-1

Nice simple look to it....

From above regarding pads I have the Beautiful Audio Hybrid pads on my GH2 and they sound great, look great and are Very Comfortable.  Bozebuttons recommendated them to me and I am glad I tried. 

Different note:  I continue to very much enjoy the GH3 that I got.  Really good sound, well beyond it's price range (IMHO).  Great clean impact on bass with good detail.  With the supplied S pads and the low profile low mass wood construction they are probably the most comfortable Grado.   A performer and smile maker, give them a listen if you can..  Better yet, just buy a pair, you won't regret it.
An excellent buy while they are still available (limited run).  Would love to hear any impressions from other Head Fiers who may have them or have auditioned


----------



## Moak

Is anyone here who is own and/or like the wireless, the bluetooth Grado (GW100)?
Could a Bluetooth headphone sounds like a good HiFi cable headphone? I think not?!


----------



## Hotteterre (May 11, 2019)

Monolaf said:


> Could a Bluetooth headphone sounds like a good HiFi cable headphone? I think not?!


Hello, I have one. On Bluetooth, the quality of sound is pretty good, but not really comparable to the one obtainable with the cable. What makes me happy with GW100 is the possibility to switch from Bluetooth to cable connection depending to the different situations: I take it with me when I'm away from home, using it in both ways. The GW100 is an excellent headphone.


----------



## ESL-1

Monolaf said:


> Is anyone here who is own and/or like the wireless, the bluetooth Grado (GW100)?
> Could a Bluetooth headphone sounds like a good HiFi cable headphone? I think not?!



Light and pretty comfortable too.


----------



## TooFrank

Hotteterre said:


> Hello, I have one. On Bluetooth, the quality of sound is pretty good, but not really comparable to the one obtainable with the cable. What makes me happy with GW100 is the possibility to switch from Bluetooth to cable connection depending to the different situations: I take it with me when I'm away from home, using it in both ways. The GW100 is an excellent headphone.


I do agree. The SQ is quite amazing. So easy to listen to and enjoy.


----------



## Mad Max

Oh wow, while I was out of this hobby for a while, GW100, GS2k, and GS3k were introduced.

And they still can't be assed to put a nicer headband on those $500+ models. 

How's the sound on those newer GS headphones?


----------



## Moak

Hotteterre said:


> Hello, I have one. On Bluetooth, the quality of sound is pretty good, but not really comparable to the one obtainable with the cable. What makes me happy with GW100 is the possibility to switch from Bluetooth to cable connection depending to the different situations: I take it with me when I'm away from home, using it in both ways. The GW100 is an excellent headphone.


Ah, ok. 
Do you hear a difference if you switch from Bluetooth to cable at the GW100?


----------



## Hotteterre

Monolaf said:


> Do you hear a difference if you switch from Bluetooth to cable at the GW100?


 Yes, with cable the sound is definitely better and cleaner. Using Bluetooth involves the introduction of some noise, more or less depending of presence of elements which may disturb the transmission. But IMHO it's OK for more occasional listenings.


----------



## gregorya

Hotteterre said:


> Yes, with cable the sound is definitely better and cleaner. Using Bluetooth involves the introduction of some noise, more or less depending of presence of elements which may disturb the transmission. But IMHO it's OK for more occasional listenings.



When used with the cable, does it sound similar to any other specific Grado model you've heard?


----------



## Gippy (May 13, 2019)

Yayaya it's time for the GS2000e (2Ke) vs GS3000e (3Ke) comparison! Unfortunately, I don't have any other flagship headphones in my possession so I can't compare directly with other heavy hitters. But I primarily went with the 2Ke initially because it was a super lightweight wooden headphone. At the time, it was Grado's wooden flagship, as the 3Ke was released two years later. Anything over 350g is too heavy for me, so that rules out many flagships that I would've otherwise considered anyway. Let's get to it!

The 3Ke is heavier than the 2Ke but it's still ultra lightweight compared to other contemporary wooden headphones, which usually weigh in excess of 500g. I don't have a scale with me but I'd say the 2Ke is about 250g, while the 3Ke is about 300g, as it's still slightly lighter than the HD800, which is 330g.






The 2Ke is Grado's most beautiful looking headphone. Period. After 2.5 years of owning it, the mahogany facade still hasn't changed color. Grado stated they used a new curing technique, which prevents color change, which was an issue with older RS/GS models. Lettering is nice and proportional, and if it weren't for the model name, you'd think it'd be the more expensive headphone of the two.

The 3Ke is a little disappointing in the looks department. Unlike their advertisement pic, the lettering looks thinner and taller, which isn't as aesthetically pleasing. I bought my 3K used, and judging from other people's pictures, the wood does darken over time. As cocobolo is a naturally oily wood, your fingers may get some of the cocobolo smell as you handle the headphone.





The 3Ke has this proud "Made in USA" sticker that my 2Ke does not, and I have never seen this sticker on other models. Cute! There is also a larger "Made in USA" sticker on the 3Ke's box. Grado really wants to stress that it's American.





The 2Ke has this lovely brown leather headband that is standard on newer RS2e/RS1e/GS1000e models. (Older models used a black leather headband that's on the SR325e/PS500e/PS1000e/GHx). The 3Ke upgrades the headband to Grado's super-wide one, which is also on the PS2000e. This super-wide headband makes the 3Ke just as comfortable as the 2Ke despite the added weight. Some people complain about the simplicity of these headbands. I love them because you can stretch them to however wide you want. I like mine very stretched.





One interesting thing to note is that Grado usually has a flat metal grille on all of its premium headphones. For the 3Ke, Grado decided to use a convex metal grille. No idea if it actually improves the sound, but it does give back the 3Ke some aesthetic points against the 2Ke.  I don't have a PS2000e on hand so I don't know whether it's the same for that model.





The 2Ke uses a "purple" 50mm driver that's not on any other model, with the standard hole layout. The 3Ke reportedly uses a "blue" 50mm driver with the extra hole layout that's only on the PS2000e. However, my 3Ke uses a black driver, which is the color of the PS2000e driver. Did I get a 3Ke with a PS2000e driver? Who knows! Note that the cloth covering each headphone is different; the 2Ke uses the standard cloth, while the 3Ke uses a finer cloth that makes it more difficult for a stray hair to get through. The 2Ke has four see-through holes, while the 3Ke has five. Remember that it's possible to mod an SR Grado for more bass by punching up to 10 holes in the felt.

On to sound!

I enjoyed my 2Ke for 2.5 years, and it worked for me because I was willing to apply an extreme EQ to it. But I'm gong to be completely honest here. The 2Ke was a very contentious headphone. You had Grado fans like ESL-1 and ruthieandjohn proclaiming it was one of the best models that Grado has ever made. You have others claim that not only was it one of the worst Grado models, but one of the worst headphones _ever_. Joshua Valour, in his scathing review, said he'd easily pick the SR80e over it. So who's right? I actually agreed with Joshua on many of his points. I admit that I'd take a $50 Portapro over the 2Ke's stock sound. There is something very wrong about its stock sound, but why then would others greatly prefer it?

Grado drivers defy objective measurements. Many online reviewers are trending towards headphone amps with low output impedance, usually under 1 ohm. Grado drivers react to low output impedance amps with a tight, focused bass, but it ends up sounding thin and quiet. Using a headphone amp with a higher output impedance loosens the bass, but at least this adds a bit of definition and presence to it. This is induced distortion, but it's a pleasing sort of distortion. My NuForce HDP with its 10 ohm output impedance does a better job with the 2Ke's bass than my iFi iDSD BL, which has a 1 ohm output impedance.





So using a well-measured, objective amp makes the 2Ke sound thin and screechy. The treble is ultra piercing in the 5k-8k range. But this is also the region where many older people with presbycusis (hearing loss due to age) have reduced hearing. I'm not suggesting that those who love the 2Ke have presbycusis. But I'm in my 30s and my ability to hear mid-treble is still good. And any crash cymbal on the 2Ke's stock sound makes me wince and want to pull off the 2Ke from my head. I needed -12dB at 6khz to make it enjoyable. But the 2Ke still presents with a bit of graininess to the treble that Joshua also spotted, and it's incapable of presenting a decent amount of sub-bass no matter how much EQ is applied. This seemed like limitations of the 2Ke's driver. But it might be an inherent property of the maple wood. Mahogany was used on the lesser wooden Grado models, but those models have more bass presence. Maple has only been used on the GH1, the GS2000e (mahogany/maple hybrid), and the PS2000e (metal/maple hybrid). I haven't heard the GH1 and PS2000e. But maple is supposed to impart a bit of brightness onto the sound signature. Unfortunately, too much of a good thing can be a disaster, and after hearing the GS2000e's treble, which is even more piercing than the SR325e, I would be very reluctant to audition the GH1 and PS2000e.

Enter the 3Ke. I'm going to reveal it now: the 3Ke fixes many of the 2Ke's issues, and curbstomps the 2Ke so much that Grado should honestly discontinue the 2Ke and disown it as a failed experiment. There is no point in getting the 2Ke at retail price when for $400 USD more you can get the 3Ke. I paid $2200 CAD for my 2Ke. I was _very_ fortunate to get a used 3Ke for $1450 CAD. And I feel I'd now have a very difficult time selling my 2Ke for $1000 CAD.

The 3Ke uses cocobolo, which is denser than the mahogany/maple hybrid of the 2Ke. It presents a much more weighty sound than the 2Ke, though at stock it may still sound a little thin to some. Pairing it with the iFi iDSD BL is great, and I have both the bass and 3D+ switches activated. The 3Ke is easier to amp, as I get more volume out of it and am able to keep the iFi iDSD BL on eco power, while with the 2Ke I need it at normal power. The 3Ke doesn't distort as much when I activate the bass switch. The 3Ke actually has some sub-bass, though you need to EQ up to hear it, and it will never be a bass monster. Unfortunately, I think Grado missed the opportunity to hit a home run here to make the 3Ke as universally accepted as the PS500 non-e. While the mid-treble is no longer a hot, screechy mess, the 3Ke is still very bright, and I still need -6dB at 6khz to fully enjoy it. This is much better than the 2Ke, in which I needed -12dB at 6khz. Note that this really only applies to the G-cush. You could "downgrade" to the L-cush or even flats to make the stock sound great, but I would rather EQ and keep the wide soundstage. I also feel the "risky muddy" area in the low-mids is more coherent in the 3Ke. On the 2Ke, I needed -8dB at 200hz to get a sense of separation and clarity. On the 3Ke, despite the weighty sound, I feel -4dB at 200hz is great, and that is mostly preference. I wouldn't mind keeping 200hz at stock.

Overall, the 3Ke will make Grado fans happy and is a significant upgrade over the 2Ke, though I find that both headphones at stock sound don't have my ideal sound signature. However, it's apparent that the 3Ke's drivers are superior and will allow for better amp matching and EQ tweaking than the 2Ke. For the $400 USD price difference, it's a no-brainer. I can see my 3Ke being my endgame headphone for a very long time, until I perhaps save up enough money to get a MySphere rig.

GS2000e:
 - It looks very nice
 - Ultra lightweight
 - Very piercing, grainy mid-treble. Some people may actually prefer this

GS3000e:
 - Easier to amp than the GS2000e
 - Actual sub-bass but needs EQ for it to be noticeable
 - Treble is smooth, suggesting the driver is more technically competent
 - Mid-treble still bright, but not piercing
 - It's still very much a Grado, so the stock sound will not convert Grado haters unless S-cush/flats are used


----------



## marca56

gregorya said:


> When used with the cable, does it sound similar to any other specific Grado model you've heard?



I have both the SR80e and GW100's too. I think they sound about the same when both are using the Grado L cups and the GW100 is using AptX and Bluetooth. However, when in wired mode, the GW100 sounds way better than the SR80e's. I don't have another Grado to compare with so can't tell you what model it does compared to. I am building a new Grado-like headset with Turbulent drivers, Shipibo Zebra Wood cups, and their aluminum gimbals and rockers, so when I get them, I can report back and let you know. 

I do think the wireless sounds great compared to other wireless headsets I have tried, so there is no knock on the GW100. It's just not possible to get the same audio quality even with AptX HD and AptX Low Latency. Bluetooth codecs really have to be improved. I


----------



## 423223

Hi fellow Grado followers. Just putting it out there that I have Bushmills posted on ebay.


----------



## Hotteterre

marca56 said:


> However, when in wired mode, the GW100 sounds way better than the SR80e's. [...] I do think the wireless sounds great compared to other wireless headsets I have tried, so there is no knock on the GW100. It's just not possible to get the same audio quality even with AptX HD and AptX Low Latency. Bluetooth codecs really have to be improved. I



For me, I can compare GW100 with SR60i and SR225e. I find cabled GW100 way better of the SR60i, but not at the level of SR225e. About the quality of Bluetooth connection, I definitely agree with marca56.


----------



## Moak

I would like to hear only on a SACD or CD player my Grado. I do not need an amplifier or speakers.
Which CD player or SACD player can you recommend for this?


----------



## Jazmanaut (May 14, 2019)

I know that this is "Fan club" and i am one, but i have been frustrated to Grado lately.


I have owned something like a 20 pairs of different Grado models and loved and hated many of them. I have modded and repaired myriad pairs and i know pretty well how they tic and behave, as they do.
I must say, that there is something appealing on Grados, but at the same time, they are the most inconsistent manufacturer there is.
So many models, and variety of them is huge. In some models like 60 via 125 differences are subtle (better element pairing), but then you are on your own and the west is wild! And like thats not enough, there are several revisions, and each one of those sounds very different. You cant buy latest 325e:s, if you liked the original revision, or is version, or...
And chances are not usually for the better. They are just different! They are totally different sounding cans. etc... And dont let me start with cushions!


So im frustrated. Why Grado makes so insanely many models? 1/4:th would be enough. One can not recomend grados to anyone, because if someone likes, say my Grado sr325is, but end up buying sr225e:s or even SR500:t, they are buying whole different headphones. So if one wants to buy Grados, he/she has to go thru testing every freaking single models, they ever made, to find wich model suits!

And sorry to say, there is lots of good competition on dynamic headphone market, where you get consistency and even flatter overall sound on same amount of money. Like Ollo audio, or even good old Sennheiser HD600/650:s

So to me, it´s kind of love/hate relationship.

PS: I still honestly think that the original sr125 model, with L cushions was the pinnacle of Grados. The best price/sound one could find!


----------



## Bob Ley

Jazmanaut said:


> I know that this is "Fan club" and i am one, but i have been frustrated to Grado lately.
> 
> 
> I have owned something like a 20 pairs of different Grado models and loved and hated many of them. I have modded and repaired myriad pairs and i know pretty well how they tic and behave, as they do.
> ...



Never heard of Ollo audio. What are they like?


----------



## Jazmanaut

Bob Ley said:


> Never heard of Ollo audio. What are they like?


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ollo-audio-pro-headphones-from-slovenia.888663/


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I, too, love my SR125 originals out of proportion to their price.  They are the highest-end Grados to be matched to the flat (L) pads used also by the SR60 and SR80.  I like the original better than the SR125e, which my wife has and likes better than any of my other Grados, including the PS2000e and GS2000e!


----------



## Bob Ley

ruthieandjohn said:


> I, too, love my SR125 originals out of proportion to their price.  They are the highest-end Grados to be matched to the flat (L) pads used also by the SR60 and SR80.  I like the original better than the SR125e, which my wife has and likes better than any of my other Grados, including the PS2000e and GS2000e!



What's the model # of the originals, just SR125?


----------



## ruthieandjohn (May 14, 2019)

Yep, just SR125.

There was an intermediate version, the SR125i, that was labeled SR125.  It differs from the SR125 by having thicker cups (mushroom shaped, rather than flat, moving the driver farther from the ear) and thicker cable.


----------



## Bob Ley

ruthieandjohn said:


> Yep, just SR125.
> 
> There was an intermediate version, the SR125i, that was labeled SR125.  It differs from the SR125 by having thicker cups (mushroom shaped, rather than flat, moving the driver farther from the ear) and thicker cable.



Thanks. You find the SR125's drastically better than the SR125e?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Bob Ley said:


> Thanks. You find the SR125's drastically better than the SR125e?


Yes, I found them significantly better, but still, not a huge difference.

Here, I compared the SR125, SR125e, and SR80e on 10 different features.  Higher scores are better.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Do you know of a headphone stand that will support the weight of PS1000 cups from below, so they are not just pulling on the friction mount of the rod block?  Do the head-shaped arch Omega ones provide such support?


----------



## Geezer Rock 001

It is not a stand but the Shipibo Audio metal rod blocks do an outstanding job on my GS1000e s.


----------



## elmoe

ruthieandjohn said:


> Do you know of a headphone stand that will support the weight of PS1000 cups from below, so they are not just pulling on the friction mount of the rod block?  Do the head-shaped arch Omega ones provide such support?



I've given up on that and (aside from wanting to sell them) just resigned myself to laying them flat.


----------



## gregorya (May 14, 2019)

ruthieandjohn said:


> Do you know of a headphone stand that will support the weight of PS1000 cups from below, so they are not just pulling on the friction mount of the rod block?  Do the head-shaped arch Omega ones provide such support?



Have you looked into the Sieveking stands? There are also lots of much cheaper (and less refined) knock-offs available through Amazon/eBay etc.


----------



## joseph69

Jazmanaut said:


> So im frustrated. Why Grado makes so insanely many models? 1/4:th would be enough. *One can not recomend grados to anyone, because if someone likes, say my Grado sr325is, but end up buying sr225e:s or even SR500:t, they are buying whole different headphones. *So if one wants to buy Grados, he/she has to go thru testing every freaking single models, they ever made, to find wich model suits!


If someone liked your 325is why would they end up buying a 225 or 500? 
They'd just buy a used 325is, no?


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Do you know of a headphone stand that will support the weight of PS1000 cups from below, so they are not just pulling on the friction mount of the rod block?  Do the head-shaped arch Omega ones provide such support?


John, didn't I sell you the PS1000e with the 1/8" shaft collars? Why not do the same?


----------



## marca56

gregorya said:


> Have you looked into the Sieveking stands? There are also lots of much cheaper (and less refined) knock-offs available through Amazon/eBay etc.


I use these on two of my desks around the house: https://www.amazon.com/Anchor-ORIGI...5&s=gateway&sprefix=headphone+,aps,195&sr=8-3 .

They work well and are very cheap.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

@joseph69  indeed the Ps2000e’s you sold me had those shaft collars...thanks for the reminder!

@gregorya , I put my question to Gradolabs as well, and they too recommended the Sieveking Omega stand.  Even better, that stand comes in a choice of four finishes, while others are only in one, so I can match the wood trim of my (new) home!  Thanks!


----------



## elira

joseph69 said:


> John, didn't I sell you the PS1000e with the 1/8" shaft collars? Why not do the same?


Do you have a link to the shaft collars you used?


----------



## joseph69

elira said:


> Do you have a link to the shaft collars you used?


I bought mine from my local hobby shop. *HERE* is something very similar to what I use.


----------



## Jazmanaut (May 15, 2019)

joseph69 said:


> If someone liked your 325is why would they end up buying a 225 or 500?
> They'd just buy a used 325is, no?


That was hypotetical example. My point was that there is way too many options, but not any clear line or logic behind those models.
If one likes some model, but there is newer version that sounds very different, thats very confusing.
Or you might think that next modelnumber on line means its a bit better, but that is not allways the case.

Is it only me that finds this a bit frustrating and strange?
As headphone enthusiast, people asks me recomendations all the time, and nowdays
i simply dont bother to recomend Grados, if not SR60, when budget is small. Its just too much hustle to explain all the variations.


----------



## elira

Jazmanaut said:


> That was hypotetical example. My point was that there is way too many options, but not any clear line or logic behind those models.
> If one likes some model, but there is newer version that sounds very different, thats very confusing.
> Or you might think that next modelnumber on line means its a bit better, but that is not allways the case.
> 
> ...


For someone just trying Grados the SR60e to SR225e are good introductory Grados. If you want to guess your favorite headphone just by looking at model numbers then you will most likely fail. But that happens in every brand, the Sennheiser HD600 are very different to the HD650, you cannot assume that bigger number is better. The Grado SR line improves the higher you go up to the SR225e, the SR325e changes too much. Then you have the GS, PS and RS series that are completely different, but you should try or at least read reviews before buying expensive headphones.


----------



## Gippy

What I've been noticing, though I don't have numerical proof, is that generally people prefer the SR -e series over the -i and original counterparts. But if a premium Grado -e model has had an -i or original counterpart, the older model is preferred. We've seen it with the PS500/1000, and the RS1. It seems like the SR -e headphones have a little bit more bass than their older counterparts, and as many people are rocking just the SR60e/80e, the S-cush softens the treble enough for it to work. The premium Grado -e models are where Grado experiments, and with some people saying they prefer the SR80e over the GS2000e, it really is a wild west out there. I honestly don't think Grado will make a headphone with equivalent or more bass slam than the original HF2/PS500 ever again. The GS3000e came close, though.


----------



## Mad Max

That GS2k graph in Gippy's post looks like they were trying to tune theheadphone for low volume listening, but placed the FR mountains in the wrong places, I think.


----------



## headfry

I am going to reiterate my opinion that in general Grado's are optimized for lower volume listening.
...The 225e's with backward pad mod once well broken in became my go to model...
I consider the 225e to be the best value in the range for myself at least
and prefer it to the 325 series...mainly due to the latter's weight
and somewhat emphasized/sharpened highs...the 325e is very, very good but the 225e's
are much lighter and are about as good musically (again, at lower listening volumes).

I also love the SR80e's.

....any others enjoy the 225e?


----------



## PhenixS1970

For anyone interested, Grado PS500 (1st edition, not with "e" drivers) for sale in market section.  EU only .


----------



## Moak

headfry said:


> I am going to reiterate my opinion that in general Grado's are optimized for lower volume listening.
> ...The 225e's with backward pad mod once well broken in became my go to model...
> I consider the 225e to be the best value in the range for myself at least
> and prefer it to the 325 series...mainly due to the latter's weight
> ...



Have you ever compared the 325e with the GH2? I owned both and think that the GH2 sounds a lot better. He is an update of the 325e. It sounds much finer, he gives the instruments much more room. You can hear it when the instrument is touched. The 325e is a rocker. But it is not for subtle music where I want to hear and experience the details. That's what the GH2 is made for!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Due to a two-stage move from Michigan to Washington over several months, I have had nearly ALL of my Grados in storage since August, 10 months ago.  I only kept out my SR125 (original model), my RS1 (also original model) and my GR10e IEMs.  

I just opened them all up and put on my GS2000e's.

WOW!  How I have missed them! Driving them with my also-reopened Schiit Gungir Multibit and Mjolnir, balanced, they bring such fun to overly-familiar music. I also regained use of my Grado PS2000e, Ultrasone Edition 10, Fostex TH900, and HiFiMAN HE1000, and while they, too, all add new life to old music, it is the GS2000e that really spices up my listening.

During my 10-month hiatus, I had also kept out my Sennheiser HD800 and HDVD800 DAC/amp, and I really gained a new appreciation of how great that chain is (in the past, it got far too little listening time, what with all those other headphones competing).


----------



## Mad Max

headfry said:


> I am going to reiterate my opinion that in general Grado's are optimized for lower volume listening.
> ...


I can't say that I feel that way about the SR and RS Grados, not without EQ.


----------



## headfry (May 15, 2019)

Monolaf said:


> Have you ever compared the 325e with the GH2? I owned both and think that the GH2 sounds a lot better. He is an update of the 325e. It sounds much finer, he gives the instruments much more room. You can hear it when the instrument is touched. The 325e is a rocker. But it is not for subtle music where I want to hear and experience the details. That's what the GH2 is made for!




I have no doubt that the GH2 - and the PS500E and other GH's sound better than the 325e,
the 325e is a sharp sounding phone in a good way, with ample frequency extremes - the 225e
once fully broken in for me is more comfortable to wear and easier to listen to
(although they do sound fairly similar overall; are comparable SQ wise. For me the 225e's
are somewhat smoother sounding, esp. in the higher end...very coherent in their own way too).

... I do have a GS1000i when I'm in the mood for higher-end sound, but I prefer listening to the 225s's most of the time.


----------



## Shane D

I meant to mention this earlier. There is a shop in Quebec selling a brand new pair of PS1000e's for $1,499.00. Which is about $1,050.00/$1,100.00 in US funds.

On Canuck Audio Mart.

Shane D


----------



## BobG55

headfry said:


> I have no doubt that the GH2 - and the PS500E and other GH's sound better than the 325e,
> the 325e is a sharp sounding phone in a good way, with ample frequency extremes - the 225e
> once fully broken in for me is more comfortable to wear and easier to listen to
> (although they do sound fairly similar overall; are comparable SQ wise. For me the 225e's
> ...



Funny sometimes to realize how individual tastes vary over same products, in this case some of the headphones mentioned by you on your post *headfry.  *In my case I owned both the PS500e & the SR325e in the past & I preferred the SR325e (just it's overall sound).  The SR325e is the one headphone I somewhat regret, at times, selling.  I also own the GS1000i & have owned it for a couple of years now.  It's one of my favourite, go to HPs & am presently listening to them w/ the Violectric V281.  Pure magic.  My personal opinion : the GS1000i is one of the best HPs ever made.


----------



## ESL-1

Gippy said:


> Yayaya it's time for the GS2000e (2Ke) vs GS3000e (3Ke) comparison! Unfortunately, I don't have any other flagship headphones in my possession so I can't compare directly with other heavy hitters. But I primarily went with the 2Ke initially because it was a super lightweight wooden headphone. At the time, it was Grado's wooden flagship, as the 3Ke was released two years later. Anything over 350g is too heavy for me, so that rules out many flagships that I would've otherwise considered anyway. Let's get to it!
> 
> The 3Ke is heavier than the 2Ke but it's still ultra lightweight compared to other contemporary wooden headphones, which usually weigh in excess of 500g. I don't
> have a scale with me but I'd say the 2Ke is about 250g, while the 3Ke is about 300g, as it's still slightly lighter than the HD800, which is 330g.
> ...


----------



## Mad Max

Jazmanaut said:


> ...
> I must say, that there is something appealing on Grados, but at the same time, they are the most inconsistent manufacturer there is.
> So many models, and variety of them is huge. In some models like 60 via 125 differences are subtle (better element pairing), but then you are on your own and the west is wild! And like thats not enough, there are several revisions, and each one of those sounds very different. You cant buy latest 325e:s, if you liked the original revision, or is version, or...
> And chances are not usually for the better. They are just different! They are totally different sounding cans. etc... And dont let me start with cushions!
> ...


Oh, I just picked up a spare SR325is (a backup for the only headphone that has remained in my collection since I got into this hobby ten years ago, all others have changed over and over), and I'm noticing that this 325is with "chrome" cups weighs a little more than my old 325is with nicer brushed aluminum cups.
I'll bet that after dynamating the spare like my older 325is, it may sound noticeably different beyond what I would expect just from manufacturing variance.
Gosh damn.

And I intend to give the newer 325e a go some time, too.


----------



## ruthieandjohn (May 19, 2019)

I’ve had all four...SR325i (the gold one) is my favorite.  It is also the brightest of all the Grados.


----------



## Gippy

Grado Labs and the PS2000e was featured in this week's Worth It episode. Reactions were quite positive.


----------



## peskypesky

elira said:


> For someone just trying Grados the SR60e to SR225e are good introductory Grados. If you want to guess your favorite headphone just by looking at model numbers then you will most likely fail. But that happens in every brand, the Sennheiser HD600 are very different to the HD650, you cannot assume that bigger number is better. The Grado SR line improves the higher you go up to the SR225e, the SR325e changes too much. Then you have the GS, PS and RS series that are completely different, but you should try or at least read reviews before buying expensive headphones.


any idea what the difference is between the SR60 and SR80?


----------



## wormsdriver (May 20, 2019)

Gippy said:


> Grado Labs and the PS2000e was featured in this week's Worth It episode. Reactions were quite positive.


I've always wondered about John Grado's reference tracks. He's mentioned them before but not what specific track in the album and what he is hearing for in each track, very cool!


----------



## Gippy

wormsdriver said:


> I've always wondered about John Grado's reference tracks. He's mentioned them before but not what specific track in the album and what he is hearing for in each track, very cool!



I would've picked Layla over Signe for Eric Clapton's Unplugged, as that track is absolute bliss on my GS3000e. But Signe is probably a better starter to wow those two because it's a simpler piece.


----------



## headfry (May 20, 2019)

Mad Max said:


> I can't say that I feel that way about the SR and RS Grados, not without EQ.




..funny you should say that.....I used to gently eq the lows and highs, but since upgrading my
USB cable to the Curious it no longer needs any high adjustment...just the bass...this is true for
both of my go-to Grado's (also the GS1000i...amazing!)....just a touch of bass lift works wonders and great for low volume listening.


----------



## wormsdriver (May 20, 2019)

_I would've picked Layla over Signe for Eric Clapton's Unplugged, as that track is absolute bliss on my GS3000e. But Signe is probably a better starter to wow those two because it's a simpler piece._


I'm guessing he's only listening to the crowd when the lp starts on that track


----------



## cathee

wormsdriver said:


> I've always wondered about John Grado's reference tracks. He's mentioned them before but not what specific track in the album and what he is hearing for in each track, very cool!



Don't know about John, but OG Joe once shared the three songs and specifically what he listens to in them for testing headphones. I don't remember the specific elements he listens for now but there songs were:

1. Signe (Acoustic Live) - Eric Clapton
2. A Night in Tunisia - Ella Fitzgerald
3. Malletoba Spank - Duke Ellington


----------



## ruthieandjohn

cathee said:


> Don't know about John, but OG Joe once shared the three songs and specifically what he listens to in them for testing headphones. I don't remember the specific elements he listens for now but there songs were:
> 
> 1. Signe (Acoustic Live) - Eric Clapton
> 2. A Night in Tunisia - Ella Fitzgerald
> 3. Malletoba Spank - Duke Ellington



What the Grados listen for in each of those three long-standing test songs...

1.  Signe... the clapping - each handclap and the texture of the many;
2.  A Night in Tunisia (the other one used on the album, “Clap Your Hands, Here Comes Charlie”) her voice, esp. midrange
3.  Malletoba Spank - the xylophone, specifically, its decay.

Conveniently, each of these occurs at the very beginning of its track.


----------



## elira

joseph69 said:


> I bought mine from my local hobby shop. *HERE* is something very similar to what I use.


Thanks! I got similar ones, how did you get them through the black tip?


----------



## joseph69

elira said:


> Thanks! I got similar ones, how did you get them through the black tip?


Pull them off gently, then slide the shaft collars on, then just put the rubber boot back on. You may need to heat the boots a little with a hair dryer, then pull them off. also, don't bother glueing them back on because they fit snug and they're not going to just fall off.


----------



## Mad Max

peskypesky said:


> any idea what the difference is between the SR60 and SR80?


Not much, but 80 has a bit more bass and treble if I recall correctly.




elira said:


> ... The Grado SR line improves the higher you go up to the SR225e, the SR325e changes too much. ...


Really? 225i isn't that different from 325is, both with bowl pads, do the e-series really change things that much?


----------



## elira

Mad Max said:


> Really? 225i isn't that different from 325is, both with bowl pads, do the e-series really change things that much?


I've the sr325is, and tried for a couple days the sr225e and the difference was big. I don't know if the difference between the sr325e and the sr225e the difference is smaller.


----------



## peskypesky (May 21, 2019)

Mad Max said:


> Not much, but 80 has a bit more bass and treble if I recall correctly.


I wonder if they have different drivers. I've always suspected they have the same one. But maybe that's because they look the same and are close in price


https://majorhifi.com/grado-sr60e-vs-sr80e-headphone-comparison-20-difference/

"Going from track to track through the entire album I finally declare this sonic sound signature mystery is solved. The Grado SR60e focuses a little more on the bass… shaking and rolling around like thunder. And the Grado SR80e has a slightly dialed back bass and sings well through the entire mid-range.

So it turns out the $20 difference in price is very difficult to see but very easy to hear. The Grado SR60 and SR80e are nearly the same headphone with the exception of sound. The SR60e is a headphone with a well rounded bass that makes for fun, grungy rock and roll listening. And the SR80e is a headphone that simply chooses to be a little more flat and true to the mix bringing out the best of the mid-range."


----------



## Jazmanaut

peskypesky said:


> any idea what the difference is between the SR60 and SR80?


Better driver matching.


----------



## peskypesky

Jazmanaut said:


> Better driver matching.


what does that mean?


----------



## Jazmanaut (May 21, 2019)

peskypesky said:


> what does that mean?


That both of the drivers are performing as close to each other as possible. 125 and 225 are matched even better and better.
There is basically no any other differences between them. But as said before, performance between revisions vary between year to year, so SR80:s from this year, and from 5 years ago could be a bit different sounding, so compairing is quite difficult.
A good way to check this out, is to listen sinesweep from 20Hz to 20KHz. Sound should stay in the middle all the way, if driver matching is proper.


----------



## Mad Max

I seriously doubt driver "matching" is the reason for 225i and 325is sounding better. In 125i vs. 225i, 225i is noticeably much higher fidelity, simply much better in every possible way, except soundstage depth (60i, 80i, and 125i have an edge there versus 225i and 325is, not to imply that the former three are great at that at all). This quirk about the SR Grados strikes me as a little odd, but anyway, I've serviced DT770s in the past, so I'm familiar with how much manufacturing variance occurs in 770/880/990 as a result, mismatched drivers result in sound that is anything but "unbalanced" or so - they give an impression of the headphone being faulty or defective.
No Grado sounds that way unless the headphone is actually faulty. Driver "matching" has little to do with the differences between Grados as far as I can tell.


----------



## Jazmanaut

Mad Max said:


> I seriously doubt driver "matching" is the reason for 225i and 325is sounding better. In 125i vs. 225i, 225i is noticeably much higher fidelity, simply much better in every possible way, except soundstage depth (60i, 80i, and 125i have an edge there versus 225i and 325is, not to imply that the former three are great at that at all). This quirk about the SR Grados strikes me as a little odd, but anyway, I've serviced DT770s in the past, so I'm familiar with how much manufacturing variance occurs in 770/880/990 as a result, mismatched drivers result in sound that is anything but "unbalanced" or so - they give an impression of the headphone being faulty or defective.
> No Grado sounds that way unless the headphone is actually faulty. Driver "matching" has little to do with the differences between Grados as far as I can tell.



Sorry i explained that poorly. English is not strong language to me. 
All the drivers of Sr60-325 are the same, as far as i know. But they pick them by manufacturing tolerance and match them that way to wich goes to what model. 
I have opened and measured and modded over 20 different pair of grados, and thats what i have find.


----------



## audiobomber (May 22, 2019)

From viewing the Grado site, I believe:
SR80e same as the SR60e, except de-stressed drivers
SR125e same as SR80e, except 8-wire vs. 4-wire cable
SR225e same as SR125e except L-cushions and closer driver matching (0.05dB vs. 0.1dB)
SR325e same as SR225e, except different driver housing (Brushed Aluminum) and leather headband

I am trying to decide which Grado to buy. I have the old SR60, which I recently compared to a friend's SR80e. The SR80e is crazy efficient but I have three headphone amps, so efficiency is not a factor. No significant difference in bass or mids that I could hear, the highs on the SR80e were more detailed, but unpleasantly aggressive with some music. Based on this demo, I know I need to shop higher up the range. I had considered the SR225e and SR325e, but the GH3 and GH4 are on sale, which makes them an attractive proposition. The GH3 is priced exactly in between the SR225e an 325e.

I've had the RS2e on loan a couple of times. I like them a lot, but overall I prefer my Beyerdynamic DT 1990 Pro. According to this comparo, https://majorhifi.com/grado-gh4-vs-beyerdynamic-dt-1990-pro-review/, the GH4 and DT 1990 should be close in overall SQ. If I were shopping for the best Grado in my price range, the GH4 would seem to be the obvious choice, as they are about $150 CA less than the RS2e right now.

I'm not looking to replace the DT 1990. I am looking to improve on the SR60, so I maybe don't need the highest fidelity. The GH3 costs $200 CA less than the GH4. The GH3 has S-cushions, which I find more comfortable than L-cushions. According to Major Hi-Fi, the GH3 has less bass and lower resolution, but smoother highs. Lower resolution and less aggressive highs may actually be an advantage for times when I listen to Google Play or YouTube Music. Do you have any advice for me?


----------



## Moak

audiobomber said:


> From viewing the Grado site, I believe:
> SR80e same as the SR60e, except de-stressed drivers
> SR125e same as SR80e, except 8-wire vs. 4-wire cable
> SR225e same as SR125e except L-cushions and closer driver matching (0.05dB vs. 0.1dB)
> ...


I prefer the GH2. 
He has in my opinion the best conditions to become the best Grado ever, even with the best value for money.


----------



## Douger333

Monolaf said:


> I prefer the GH2.
> He has in my opinion the best conditions to become the best Grado ever, even with the best value for money.


I have the PS2000e's, GH2's, and  GH4's. Played through my Kenzie amp from Ampsandsound, the GH4 is most like the PS2ke's, bass not quite as weighty but not far off, and upper midrange a bit congested but only noticeable in direct comparison. The GH2's are beautiful and sound great though!


----------



## ESL-1

Gippy said:


> bass



I agree that the HP1000 and PS500 have very good bass as I own the first (HP2) and did own the PS500.  They both do better in my opinion than the GS3000e in that regard although the 3000e is still a great phone regardless.  My vote for best bass in all aspects would be the PS2000e.


----------



## aravaioli (May 23, 2019)

audiobomber said:


> From viewing the Grado site, I believe:
> SR80e same as the SR60e, except de-stressed drivers
> SR125e same as SR80e, except 8-wire vs. 4-wire cable
> SR225e same as SR125e except L-cushions and closer driver matching (0.05dB vs. 0.1dB)
> ...



I believe moving from SR-60 up to SR-325 is not much of an improvement, more of a lateral move. I'd recommend you a GH2 (which you can still find on Ebay and at least on some UK stores) which has remarkably better bass without losing the Grado carachter at all, or a PS500, the non-"e" version having a bit more bass. I ended up preferring the GH2 to the GS1000e which should say enough. They are very close but the GH2 does not have those very forward mids of the GS1000e which I found bothersome. Also slightly better bass but overall very close. I think the GH2 and the PS500 are the sweet spots of the Grado lineup although my favorite is the PS1000, especially through my Graham Slee Solo Linear. Regrettably it is too hard to find a PS2000e in the used market, so it does not look like I will try one any soon.


----------



## aravaioli

Douger333 said:


> I have the PS2000e's, GH2's, and  GH4's. Played through my Kenzie amp from Ampsandsound, the GH4 is most like the PS2ke's, bass not quite as weighty but not far off, and upper midrange a bit congested but only noticeable in direct comparison. The GH2's are beautiful and sound great though!



Is there a noticeable difference between GH2 and GH4? 

I was under the impression that they use the same drivers and just different type of wood which alone, according to someone I know in the industry, cannot make much of a difference if volume and shape are kept the same. 

Curious to read your take.


----------



## Douger333

Thank you for your questioning. I must admit that I have been using g-pads on my GH2's, and keeping the original L-pads on the GH4's...  I put L-pads back on my 
GH2's and sure enough they have the same characteristics that I love in the GH4's! Learn something every day...
BTW, don't give up on used PS2Ke's, a couple of pairs have sold on Head-fi.

Doug


----------



## Cruelhand Luke

peskypesky said:


> what does that mean?


EXACTLY!


----------



## aravaioli

Douger333 said:


> Thank you for your questioning. I must admit that I have been using g-pads on my GH2's, and keeping the original L-pads on the GH4's...  I put L-pads back on my
> GH2's and sure enough they have the same characteristics that I love in the GH4's! Learn something every day...
> BTW, don't give up on used PS2Ke's, a couple of pairs have sold on Head-fi.
> 
> Doug



Thanks for replying.

I use original G pads on all my Grados. They are better even for the SR80, in my opinion, followed by the S pads with the L pads being my least favourites. 
I experimented like everybody with non-original Grado pads. While for L pads good replacements exist, for the G pads I never came across to anything coming close to the (rip off) original ones.

I do not think I have any more open sounding headphones in my collection that the GH2 with G pads... And the GS1000e which were supposed to best them also in this aspect, did not.

If I had to take a 1-year cruise I guess I'd take with my the GH2 and the B&W P9 to get a closed one too.


----------



## clundbe1

Douger333 said:


> Thank you for your questioning. I must admit that I have been using g-pads on my GH2's, and keeping the original L-pads on the GH4's...  I put L-pads back on my
> GH2's and sure enough they have the same characteristics that I love in the GH4's! Learn something every day...
> BTW, don't give up on used PS2Ke's, a couple of pairs have sold on Head-fi.
> 
> Doug


In my ears, the GH1 overcomes the GH2. Have people here forgot these phones?


----------



## mortcola

Good question - the role of the different woods has always interested me. I can't answer as an engineer - and I've put similar question to Rich Grado a couple of times. But as a musician, I can say for certain that the particular wood utilized HAS TO have a meaningful input, even  if not the largest factor. Each material resonates differently, both in its frequency characteristics and its amplitude....which material damps vibration more? at what range, micro and macro? How does the designer tune the other other elements of the device such that the synergy is more or less effective....and yielding what flavor, what holism of physics that is experienced in an aesthetic quality by the listener. It doesn't take a Ph.D. in material engineering or electronics to know that cocobolo makes a different clarinet than ebonite, blackwood or its cousin, rosewood. Resonance and how it is figured into the design is a major factor. Of course, selling high-end goods, whether to status-seekers or artists or connoisseurs  often involves using status material, but if the material and its place in the design had no functional value, the legitimacy of the brand and designer would diminish severely.  To apply an absurd positivist notion like "if volume and shape are kept the same", the material doesn't make a difference is to invoke a very slippery slope. If molasses is a ridiculous material to build an instrument out of, in gross ways, then how does one sustain the argument that less ridiculous materials are all the same? Why don't we make "the best" gold jewelry out of pure 24 carat gold and charge more for it? Because of  its physical characteristics, based in its atomic chemistry. It would moosh and lose one of its most salient qualities - its ability to hold a shape and reflect light just so....not to mention last for a long while without becoming a bunch of fragments, or a lump. Aahh, but you might say, as in an ELECTRIC or ELECTRONIC device, all that matters is the electric signal - the wood is inert in that case. However, anything affecting the vibrations - and the human interaction with those vibrations - has a large effect on the physical vibrations which are transduced into an electric signal. An instrument, or a pair of headphones, or a turntable plinth, platter, and tonearm - or the cartridge, which Grado has had more historical input into than, arguably, any other company or designer in history (look it up) - interacts with its environment, whether the latter is your skull, the walls of the room, the guitarists fingers and the preferences and reactions of the bearer of those fingers. From the Fender website, on this very topic: 

"The strings might not directly touch the wood, but the energy from a strummed string is transferred from the bridge and nut into the body and neck, creating frequencies that move through that wood. Then how could the wood not play a role in your guitar’s tone? The answer is that it does. Generally, heavier woods like mahogany resonate differently than a medium-bodied wood like alder and a lighter wood like basswood. And don’t forget feel. A big part of your tone comes down to how you play — how you fret chords and how you strum or pick."

Were Linn and Naim invoking snake-oil tactics when they required that their dealers only demo components with one pair of speakers in the room at a time? When drivers are made to vibrate to make sound, doesn't it make sense to keep materials and devices which make the environment conduct sound differently separated? 

The wood matters. And a company made of people who do only that thing they do, as part of a legacy, and with a reputation for avoiding market trends and fads as well as for making devices which reflect a consistent way of listening, of particular musical values, are likely to make very dedicated use of the qualities of each of its components....and not be gullible or appeal to magical thinking. The physics and the ergonomics....and their contribution to the human involvement with the devices (really, the near-definition of ergonomics) ...should be obvious to anyone who comprehends, on any level, what "dynamics" mean. Some people use (or invent - thanks, Leibniz and Newton) things like calculus to codify these factors, especially when the effects of variables are small but complex, and propagate into unique systems....like a GH4 and its difference compared to a GS3000 or A Sennheiser HD650, or a Stratocaster vs a Les Paul. This is not rocket science...not exactly.


----------



## peskypesky

I"m at my brother's house and he has the Grado PS1000's. I'm afraid to plug them in and find out how great they might sound...because then I won't want to use any of MY headphones.

But then again, I'm curious how much better they sound than my SR80s.


----------



## peskypesky (May 23, 2019)

aravaioli said:


> Thanks for replying.
> 
> I use original G pads on all my Grados. They are better even for the SR80, in my opinion, followed by the S pads with the L pads being my least favourites.
> I experimented like everybody with non-original Grado pads. While for L pads good replacements exist, for the G pads I never came across to anything coming close to the (rip off) original ones.
> ...


is there a difference between G pads and G cushions?

I'm going to take the pads off my brother's PS1000 and see how they work on my SR80s.

[edit]
ok, I wasn't expecting a huge difference, but there was. The sound when using the G cushions is VERY different than using the flat foam cushions.







I won't go into describing the differnce...but I will say that I much prefer the sound with the flat foam cushions. It's much stronger and more present. Feels like the music is happening in my head. With the G cushions it seemed like the music was distant.


----------



## audiobomber

aravaioli said:


> Is there a noticeable difference between GH2 and GH4?
> 
> I was under the impression that they use the same drivers and just different type of wood which alone, according to someone I know in the industry, cannot make much of a difference if volume and shape are kept the same.
> 
> Curious to read your take.


I suspect different materials affect the damping of the driver housing. This would change which frequencies are damped, and which resonate, affecting the sound signature.


----------



## aravaioli

audiobomber said:


> I suspect different materials affect the damping of the driver housing. This would change which frequencies are damped, and which resonate, affecting the sound signature.



What you mention, I was told, applies to device that "produce" sound, like music instruments. Indeed changing wood type in a violin would likely affect the produced sound.

Not so much for device that "reproduce" sound, such as headphones, where the objective of the housing is to prevent unwanted sound in the journey between driver and your tympan. There the difference between wood types will be very minimal if any but marketing personnel will use it as a differentiator beyond the aesthetic aspects of it. So I was told by someone very competent in the audio recording industry.


----------



## HungryPanda

clundbe1 said:


> In my ears, the GH1 overcomes the GH2. Have people here forgot these phones?


Still very happy with my GH1's, haven't had the extreme urge to try the later GH models


----------



## peskypesky

aravaioli said:


> What you mention, I was told, applies to device that "produce" sound, like music instruments. Indeed changing wood type in a violin would likely affect the produced sound.
> 
> Not so much for device that "reproduce" sound, such as headphones...



That's a bogus distinction. Obviously headphones produce sound, or they'd be silent.


----------



## audiobomber (May 23, 2019)

aravaioli said:


> What you mention, I was told, applies to device that "produce" sound, like music instruments. Indeed changing wood type in a violin would likely affect the produced sound.
> 
> Not so much for device that "reproduce" sound, such as headphones, where the objective of the housing is to prevent unwanted sound in the journey between driver and your tympan. There the difference between wood types will be very minimal if any but marketing personnel will use it as a differentiator beyond the aesthetic aspects of it. So I was told by someone very competent in the audio recording industry.


Not true. There's a reason that very expensive loudspeakers use sophisticated enclosures and/or damping techniques. You cannot completely eliminate resonances, only reduce and control them.


----------



## audiobomber

I just pulled the trigger on the GH4. I should never have come here!


----------



## mortcola (May 23, 2019)

aravaioli said:


> What you mention, I was told, applies to device that "produce" sound, like music instruments. Indeed changing wood type in a violin would likely affect the produced sound.
> 
> Not so much for device that "reproduce" sound, such as headphones, where the objective of the housing is to prevent unwanted sound in the journey between driver and your tympan. There the difference between wood types will be very minimal if any but marketing personnel will use it as a differentiator beyond the aesthetic aspects of it. So I was told by someone very competent in the audio recording industry.




Read my over-long comment. With the quote from the Fender company website on this very issue. There are a lot of competent people....John Grado is one among many; the Fender people are as well; guitarists who know that a Les Paul SOUNDS different from a Strat regardless of the pickups, that the different woods of the fretboard and the bridge and the body affect both the sound of the instrument and what guides their fingers as they play - they are experts too. 

Rudy Van Gelder, Brian Malouf, Jon-Erik Kongshaug, Brett Kull, are all very competent recording engineers, and they all chose particular dynamic environments, and use different headphones for their mixing and mastering, aiming FOR particular sound profiles, not based on elimination, but on capture of a musical event - not frequencies, any more than cooking is the manipulation of molecules. Music and food - not physics and chemistry. Not elimination of distortion, but capture of a human event. 

Your point raises another common error: Applying the theoretical ideal of the positivist engineer that the speaker "should" simply pass on the signal unchanged. Given that there are no perfect transducers, that every audio device is different in either subtractive or additive ways, that every device is in an immutably DYNAMIC relation with its environment (the air, the walls, your skull, the guitarist's fingers, etc), that ideal and the mandate ("should") it communicates is divorced both from aesthetic and physical reality. 

There is no "objective" to the housing besides what the designer intends and does with it; to suggest that, as a Fact, its definition is "a structure designed to eliminate unwanted sound..." is so flawed it is a non-starter. The presumption that there is an a priori nature to a headphone housing; that there is an a priori DESIRE ("want" - which actually means "lack", but the etymology isn't important here) - the desire for only some sounds (those in the original signal?), and to eliminate those not desired; the disregard of the nature of a journey (between driver and tympan - time and space and material are all variables in a journey, and their interaction is what we call a "dynamic"). The material of the instrument and environment (and they are ALL transducers) determines what vibrations reach the driver, which is itself not some hypothetical character-less entity. The putative "fact" that that the difference between wood types will be very  minimal, in the example you give, is based not upon any verifiable, measured degree of influence by the wood, nor in the importance of that quantitatively small influence (in good equipment, and, as something that John Grado says), the influence of any ONE variable might not be great quantitatively, but the dynamic of all of them together is what defines the character of the product. 

As someone who plays wooden and metal instruments, including drums, for which I prefer wood-tipped sticks to plastic - I can say, as can any musician, the difference between materials is small but highly important - small effect which makes a huge difference, which is a complexity-theory axiom so well established that it is now the basis of bad movies as well as cosmology and cooking. 

Marketing is always a factor - but a high-end company that tries to sell you fancy s--t and convince you it makes all the difference is going to lose credibility very quickly. Reproduction vs production is a difference we can all recognize, but in the experience, the human/equipment and equipment/environment and human/equipment/music holism, the difference is besides the point. ALl headphone models and brands sound different, and all the hih-end ones we pay attention to are excellent but different, and all are based on more or less improvised applications of material, electronic, and acoustic physics, all with an aesthetic, human goal. 

So, "objective", "want", "eliminate unwanted" and assumptions of what is minimal and what is essential, are philosophical presumptions masquerading as laws of nature, and ultimately have no place except as a few among many guides for the engineer who always wants accuracy as an important north star - and the north star is meant for navigation to a place on earth - but is not a destination. Cliché that works here is that the finger pointing at the moon is not the moon


----------



## audiobomber

Paragraphs, please! Not reading the above like that.


----------



## mortcola

audiobomber said:


> Paragraphs, please! Not reading the above like that.


----------



## mortcola

My apologies. Just didn’t work on my iPhone


----------



## audiobomber

mortcola said:


> My apologies. Just didn’t work on my iPhone


Wow, you typed all that on a phone? I'm impressed, but you might want to correct it when you're at a computer.


----------



## mortcola

Vikingatheart said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Sure! I haven't heard any Alessandros, and honestly don't know much about the company, but I want to listen to a pair someday.


I don't know much about them, but I know Grado designed a headphone FOR or WITH them, which looks kind of like an RS or a GH.....worth a look-up


----------



## mortcola

audiobomber said:


> Wow, you typed all that on a phone? I'm impressed, but you might want to correct it when you're at a computer.


I know. Pretty impressive!  The "new paragraph" command didn't translate somehow.... I hope it was worth it, a little


----------



## peskypesky

mortcola said:


> I don't know much about them, but I know Grado designed a headphone FOR or WITH them, which looks kind of like an RS or a GH.....worth a look-up


I have Alessandro MS1's and they seem to be pretty much the same as the two Grado SR80s I've owned.


----------



## trellus

peskypesky said:


> I have Alessandro MS1's and they seem to be pretty much the same as the two Grado SR80s I've owned.



I have the MS2i and it’s basically a 325i tuned a bit more laid back.


----------



## Jazmanaut

If one is truly interested how grado headphones really work, i suggest that you go thru couple of Grado Mods thread here in head-fi.
Lots of discussion about different drivertypes and versions and about materials used etc... Threads are huge and long, but worth of it.


----------



## Moak (May 24, 2019)

trellus said:


> I have the MS2i and it’s basically a 325i tuned a bit more laid back.


Yes, I agree...but test a GH2 and than compare him with the 325i......You‘ll be surprised!


----------



## clundbe1

Anyone there who have tried the limited Oreo yet?


----------



## peskypesky (May 24, 2019)

Question: I have a pair of Grado SR80s and the cable has shorts in two places. So I'm thinking of trying this as a solution.
1. Buy an IEM cable like this:






cut off the two plugs at end of cable. Cut the Grado cable short, right near the cup. Solder the cables together. Use heat-shrink tubing to cover the solder point.

Will this work? And will it be pretty easy? Is it just one wire in each half of the cable?


----------



## elira

peskypesky said:


> Question: I have a pair of Grado SR80s and the cable has shorts in two places. So I'm thinking of trying this as a solution.
> 1. Buy an IEM cable like this:
> 
> 
> ...


That would work, there are two wires per side.


----------



## peskypesky (May 24, 2019)

elira said:


> That would work, there are two wires per side.


So there's an audio wire and a ground wire on each side?  And if so, how will I know which is audio and which is ground?


----------



## Moak (May 24, 2019)

clundbe1 said:


> Anyone there who have tried the limited Oreo yet?


Which one do you mean?


----------



## elira

peskypesky said:


> So there's an audio wire and a ground wire on each side?  And if so, how will I know which is audio and which is ground?


Ground cable has the same color on both sides. For your replacement cable use a multimeter to check.


----------



## audiobomber

Monolaf said:


> Yes, I agree...but test a GH2 and than compare him with the 325i......You‘ll be surprised!


In what way?


----------



## peskypesky

elira said:


> Ground cable has the same color on both sides. For your replacement cable use a multimeter to check.


Thank you!


----------



## clundbe1

Monolaf said:


> Which one do you mean?


The peppermint


----------



## ruhenheiM (May 25, 2019)

it's been long time since the last time i visited this thread and put a grado on 

never thought this day would come.13 years!!!!!!!!!! never thought august going to be this exciting. both tool and slipknot going to release their new album


----------



## oidua

Love my RS2e, although i need to fix the cable. My left can will go in and out if i move the cable. Think the wiring is bad at the connector. But when working these  are fun. Airy, open, clear and warm/hot. Been a fan since 2012 when i had my sr80i.


----------



## Rwit

Love my RS2e. Don't think I will ever upgrade. Don't want to hear anything better either


----------



## Shane D

Rwit said:


> Love my RS2e. Don't think I will ever upgrade. Don't want to hear anything better either



I feel the way about my GH2's. Are there better Grado's? Probably. But I am super happy with mine.

Now, I do want to try the CFA Cascades and the Focal Elex's...

I will NEVER stop looking for "better". Since that term is relative, I am doomed to hunt forever.


Shane D


----------



## Bob Ley

Shane D said:


> I feel the way about my GH2's. Are there better Grado's? Probably. But I am super happy with mine.
> 
> Now, I do want to try the CFA Cascades and the Focal Elex's...
> 
> ...



I'm an addict like that too


----------



## mortcola

Yeah, there's better everything. But musical truth, like other kinds of truth, come from many unexpected sources. My beloved GS3000 is a supreme piece of audiophile art, but it is only just a little better than my RS2e at communicating. The Rega Planar 3/Creek integrated/Akroyd speaker system I had in college made the HEART of the music come through as well as any of the megabuck systems I've had or set up or sold; pretty accurate sonically, but had a musical veritas that money can't guarantee, and which simple components often get very right.


----------



## aravaioli

peskypesky said:


> That's a bogus distinction. Obviously headphones produce sound, or they'd be silent.



Have you ever heard of "reproduction"?


----------



## TooFrank

Shane D said:


> I feel the way about my GH2's. Are there better Grado's? Probably. But I am super happy with mine.
> 
> Now, I do want to try the CFA Cascades and the Focal Elex's...
> 
> ...


Just ordered the “beautiful” ear pads for my dear GH2’s on your recommendation  Think this will be “better” although in a smaller scale... (2 weeks ago I joined the Focal fan Club by buying the Stellia’s.... It should stop now....)


----------



## Shane D

TooFrank said:


> Just ordered the “beautiful” ear pads for my dear GH2’s on your recommendation  Think this will be “better” although in a smaller scale... (2 weeks ago I joined the Focal fan Club by buying the Stellia’s.... It should stop now....)



You'll have to post your thoughts on them. I was going to get them, but Damn they're expensive. Of course if you are buying Stellia's, price is not a issue.
What do you think of the Stellia's so far?

What are you running your headphones through? Did you know that could put all your gear in your signature, so guys like me wouldn't keep asking questions.

Shane D


----------



## TooFrank

Shane D said:


> You'll have to post your thoughts on them. I was going to get them, but Damn they're expensive. Of course if you are buying Stellia's, price is not a issue.
> What do you think of the Stellia's so far?
> 
> What are you running your headphones through? Did you know that could put all your gear in your signature, so guys like me wouldn't keep asking questions.
> ...


Point taken, maybe I should update my signature, however the stuff is in the inventory list
I will give you feedback on the handmade pads. Yes they’re expensive, but hope they’re worth it, both in terms of comfort and sound.
For me the Stellia’s was a price issue! Took really long negotiations over several weeks with my inner demon and the bank. But, honestly, I am deeply in love...
FWIW, I play cd or hi-res from my iMac (Roon) via a pro-ject pre box s2 digital DAC and a Graham Slee Ultra Linear Diamond Edition AMP. So you see the Stellia’s is indeed a big investment....but that should probably go in a different thread....


----------



## Shane D

TooFrank said:


> Point taken, maybe I should update my signature, however the stuff is in the inventory list
> I will give you feedback on the handmade pads. Yes they’re expensive, but hope they’re worth it, both in terms of comfort and sound.
> For me the Stellia’s was a price issue! Took really long negotiations over several weeks with my inner demon and the bank. But, honestly, I am deeply in love...
> FWIW, I play cd or hi-res from my iMac (Roon) via a pro-ject pre box s2 digital DAC and a Graham Slee Ultra Linear Diamond Edition AMP. So you see the Stellia’s is indeed a big investment....but that should probably go in a different thread....



VERY nice gear! Really curious to hear your feedback on the pads. There was a flurry of activity a while back but I haven't heard anything since.

Shane D


----------



## DavidA

@Shane D, I had a pair of the beautiful audio ear pads on loan from another head-fi member and while they are more comfortable than L-pads to me they changed the sound too much, bass a touch muddy/bloated, mids not affected as much but a bit fuller iirc and the highs were a bit too rolled off/cut/recessed to me.  Mainly used the BA pads with my RS2e, Ypsilon R1 and Nhoord Red V2.


----------



## Shane D

DavidA said:


> @Shane D, I had a pair of the beautiful audio ear pads on loan from another head-fi member and while they are more comfortable than L-pads to me they changed the sound too much, bass a touch muddy/bloated, mids not affected as much but a bit fuller iirc and the highs were a bit too rolled off/cut/recessed to me.  Mainly used the BA pads with my RS2e, Ypsilon R1 and Nhoord Red V2.



I went to some G-cush knock offs a few months ago and I am very happy with the sound and comfort. Cost me about $15.00.

Shane D


----------



## Geezer Rock 001

Shane D said:


> VERY nice gear! Really curious to hear your feedback on the pads. There was a flurry of activity a while back but I haven't heard anything since.
> 
> Shane D


  I was the one who got a little buzz going on the Beautiful Audio cushions. At that time I was brand new to the Grado on ear cushions and I found the BA s to be a welcome change to the on ear physical sensation.
  They were interesting with their two densities of foam inserts to alter the comfort and the sound as DavidA said.  In talking to their inventor, I found that they were developed and the foam inserts only on a SR325 as that was all he had for his testing in New Zealand.
   After quite a bit of pad rolling, I found that their performance on a SR60e and a SR225e was quite pleasing. On other Grados they were hit and miss.


----------



## DavidA

Shane D said:


> I went to some G-cush knock offs a few months ago and I am very happy with the sound and comfort. Cost me about $15.00.
> 
> Shane D


I'm like you and quite like the generic G-pads from ebay but they are usually available for $4-5/pair and QC of the pads can vary a lot so I usually but 3-4 different ones from a variety of vendors and hope that I get 1 or 2 sets that I like.  I do have a set of OEM G-pads but I don't use them much since the edge which touches your head is a bit harder than the generic ones.

@Geezer Rock 001, thanks for the chance to use the BA pads and sorry to the really late return to you.


----------



## TooFrank

Geezer Rock 001 said:


> I was the one who got a little buzz going on the Beautiful Audio cushions. At that time I was brand new to the Grado on ear cushions and I found the BA s to be a welcome change to the on ear physical sensation.
> They were interesting with their two densities of foam inserts to alter the comfort and the sound as DavidA said.  In talking to their inventor, I found that they were developed and the foam inserts only on a SR325 as that was all he had for his testing in New Zealand.
> After quite a bit of pad rolling, I found that their performance on a SR60e and a SR225e was quite pleasing. On other Grados they were hit and miss.


Hmmm...thanks. My BA pads are just being shipped. The intended use is with the GH2’s but I also have  the SR80i to compare with.


----------



## ESL-1 (Jun 1, 2019)

TooFrank said:


> Hmmm...thanks. My BA pads are just being shipped. The intended use is with the GH2’s but I also have  the SR80i to compare with.



Headfier and buddy Bozebutton recommended to me the BA hybrid for the GH2.  He was really liking the combo.  I already very much liked my GH2 but agree that I feel that they do work very well together sonically in addition to looking and feeling great.  Be sure your headphones are fully broken in before trying and judging them.  That said it is all very personal and "your mileage may vary"

I feel that they are well worth a try at least in that match up......


----------



## TooFrank

ESL-1 said:


> Headfier and Buddy Bosbutton's recommended the BA hybrid for the GH2.  I already very much like my GH2 but agree that I feel that they do work very well together sonically in addition to looking and feeling great.  Be sure your headphones are fully broken in before trying and judging them.  That said it is all very personal and "your mileage may vary"
> 
> I feel that they are worth a try.....


Thanks a lot. I’ve enjoyed my GH2’s since they were released, much of the time with the tvvj deluxe flat pads and of course the L pads (but never the G pads though). So I do look forward to trying the hybrid BA pads


----------



## Geezer Rock 001

I have a pair of brown merinos with head band and a pair of blue hybrids with head band in my spares box if anyone  is looking for a used pair.  PM me.


----------



## ESL-1

TooFrank said:


> Thanks a lot. I’ve enjoyed my GH2’s since they were released, much of the time with the tvvj deluxe flat pads and of course the L pads (but never the G pads though). So I do look forward to trying the hybrid BA pads



Please post your thoughts and impressions once you have had them for a while,.

Thanks,


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Jun 2, 2019)

I just discovered that my new home in Poulsbo, WA has a perfect ledge over the stairway to our lower level on which to display my Grado headphones.  So far I have gotten 6 matching stands and have placed my complete Grado Reference Series... RS1e, RS1i, RS1, RS2e, RS2i, and RS2.

If I get 8 more headphone stands, I will fill up the ledge and be able to display the rest of my on-ear Grados.

For the over-ear Grados, I would need more stands than will fit there.   Maybe I need a bigger house!?


----------



## peskypesky (Jun 2, 2019)

ruthieandjohn said:


> I just discovered that my new home in Poulsbo, WA has a perfect ledge over the stairway to our lower level on which to display my Grado headphones.  So far I have gotten 6 matching stands and have placed my complete Grado Reference Series... RS1e, RS1i, RS1, RS2e, RS2i, and RS2.
> 
> If I get 8 more headphone stands, I will fill up the ledge and be able to display the rest of my on-ear Grados.
> 
> For the over-ear Grados, I would need more stands than will fit there.   Maybe I need a bigger house!?


If I were you, I would just invest in a good set of speakers.

My brother has a pair of Grado PS1000s....and they are no match at all for his B&W Nautilus speakers. They gather dust.

Buy these for your house:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/B-W-Nautil...=223537566641c715facd18204538961ab5660cf20ff9


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Maybe I need a bigger house!?


Your headphones need their own house!


----------



## Shane D (Jun 4, 2019)

An FYI for the Canucks in the group:

Bay Bloor Radio in Toronto has the GH3's on sale for $349.00 and the GH4's for $549.00, with free shipping.

Shane D


----------



## ESL-1

Shane D said:


> An FYI for the Canucks in the group:
> 
> Bay Bloor Radio in a Toronto has the GH3's on sale for $349.00 and the GH4's for $549.00, with free shipping.
> 
> Shane D




A really good sounding and comfortable phone, great value.  Grado's least expensive wood body ever, super light.


----------



## ESL-1 (Jun 4, 2019)

Not to forget that as a limited production Grado Heritage series when they are gone they are gone.


----------



## Shane D

ESL-1 said:


> A really good sounding and comfortable phone, great value.  Grado's least expensive wood body ever, super light.



That is only 1/3 of the list price of the GH2's, so, that is a Smokin' deal. 
That is about what I paid for my SR325e's.

Shane D


----------



## Gippy (Jun 5, 2019)

Meanwhile, at Bay Bloor Radio, the GS3000e has gone up +$100 CAD to $2399. The PS2000e stays at $3599. 13% sales tax really hurts, making the GS3000e $2711 after-tax, and the PS2000e $4067 after-tax. With those exorbitant retail prices, I feel very fortunate to have acquired my GS3000e used for $1450 no-tax. However, I've also noticed that the SR60e has gone _down_ -$20 to $99. Interesting.

Bay Bloor Radio must have a special relationship with Grado, as they are the only retailer I've seen that has discounted models from time to time. In 2012, they had the SR60i for just $66 CAD + tax to celebrate their 66th anniversary.


----------



## Shane D

Gippy said:


> Meanwhile, at Bay Bloor Radio, the GS3000e has gone up +$100 CAD to $2399. The PS2000e stays at $3599. 13% sales tax really hurts, making the GS3000e $2711 after-tax, and the PS2000e $4067 after-tax. With those exorbitant retail prices, I feel very fortunate to have acquired my GS3000e used for $1450 no-tax. However, I've also noticed that the SR60e has gone _down_ -$20 to $99. Interesting.
> 
> Bay Bloor Radio must have a special relationship with Grado, as they are the only retailer I've seen that has discounted models from time to time. In 2012, they had the SR60i for just $66 CAD + tax to celebrate their 66th anniversary.



Is is rare to see anyone post a Grado sale. I assumed that Grado has strict public pricing policies.

Shane D


----------



## MacedonianHero

Gippy said:


> Meanwhile, at Bay Bloor Radio, the GS3000e has gone up +$100 CAD to $2399. The PS2000e stays at $3599. 13% sales tax really hurts, making the GS3000e $2711 after-tax, and the PS2000e $4067 after-tax. With those exorbitant retail prices, I feel very fortunate to have acquired my GS3000e used for $1450 no-tax. However, I've also noticed that the SR60e has gone _down_ -$20 to $99. Interesting.
> 
> Bay Bloor Radio must have a special relationship with Grado, as they are the only retailer I've seen that has discounted models from time to time. In 2012, they had the SR60i for just $66 CAD + tax to celebrate their 66th anniversary.



I got a great deal on my PS2000e there last summer (like $900 less than what you've listed). They do offer deals from time to time.


----------



## ESL-1

MacedonianHero said:


> I got a great deal on my PS2000e there last summer (like $900 less than what you've listed). They do offer deals from time to time.




The distribution retail price in Canada is not totally controlled as it is in the U.S.  Unfortunately, the price there still tends to be high.


----------



## MacedonianHero

ESL-1 said:


> The distribution retail price in Canada is not totally controlled as it is in the U.S.  Unfortunately, the price there still tends to be high.



I paid $2699 Cdn. retail.


----------



## Sonic Defender

MacedonianHero said:


> I paid $2699 Cdn. retail.


Can I ask, given the extreme amount of competition around these prices, do you feel that you are paying a Grado premium because they do control pricing far more than other companies, or do you feel they deserve to be at that price point (the regular retail)?


----------



## MacedonianHero

Sonic Defender said:


> Can I ask, given the extreme amount of competition around these prices, do you feel that you are paying a Grado premium because they do control pricing far more than other companies, or do you feel they deserve to be at that price point (the regular retail)?



Sennheiser and others are the same way. But if you look, there are deals, plus there is the used market too.


----------



## ESL-1

How much you do or do not like Grados I feel that all the one's I like (most all minus one) I feel they are all fairly priced and more often than not compare with more expensive competitors anywhere near their range.

PS. Guess what?, I do happen to like Grados very much and have always had more than a few.


----------



## ESL-1

MacedonianHero said:


> I paid $2699 Cdn. retail.




Good Deal.....I know you enjoy them, they are special IMHO.


----------



## Gippy

Sonic Defender said:


> Can I ask, given the extreme amount of competition around these prices



I actually find that there isn't. One of the main selling points of the GS3000e is that it's a lightweight. The only other full-sized headphones at the $1500-2000 USD price point that don't weigh like a brick are the HD800S, the X5000, and the Ether 2. Audeze/Hifiman/ZMF are absolutely out of the question.

The PS2000e is a heavy monster though, so no comment on that


----------



## Sonic Defender

Gippy said:


> I actually find that there isn't. One of the main selling points of the GS3000e is that it's a lightweight. The only other full-sized headphones at the $1500-2000 USD price point that don't weigh like a brick are the HD800S, the X5000, and the Ether 2. Audeze/Hifiman/ZMF are absolutely out of the question.
> 
> The PS2000e is a heavy monster though, so no comment on that


Weight is certainly important, no doubt, but I was thinking about sound signature.


----------



## elira

What do you think of the white Grados? I personally don’t like the design, it looks strange.


----------



## ESL-1 (Jun 11, 2019)

elira said:


> What do you think of the white Grados? I personally don’t like the design, it looks strange.



Where did you see them, are they posted on the Grado website?  Were they all white or was the head band and grills black?

They are quite comfortable and do sound very good.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Heavy as the P2000e and the other Grado full size metal cup phones seem to be, they are not at all bad as you sit to listen.  The PS2000e also has the benefit of the wider head band which is better.  Really works fine for me but no bouncy jump dancing.

I had stayed away from the PS1000/e initially, thinking the weight would be an issue.  I am glad I finally tried them longer term to prove they work very well for me.  My PS2000e gets more head time than any one of my varied other phones.


----------



## elira

ESL-1 said:


> Where did you see them, are they posted on the Grado website? Were they all white or was the head band and grills black?



Front page, this post https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-new-grado-white-headphone-ttvjaudio-com.908730/


----------



## ruhenheiM

elira said:


> Front page, this post https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-new-grado-white-headphone-ttvjaudio-com.908730/









looks weird


----------



## HungryPanda

Too strange for me


----------



## wormsdriver




----------



## ruthieandjohn

A Brace of pheasants?
An Exultation of larks?..

Here... a Gaggle of (on-ear) Grados (you gotta see my over ear and in ear Grados as well!):


----------



## KimChee

Don't like the looks of it...


----------



## SpectrewMuller

I knew about Grado GW100s through a reviewer on Techgara and decided to buy it. Everything I can say is: the Grado GW100s sound absolutely stunning; they boast an immersive, wide soundstage, clear highs, smooth mids, and extended bass frequencies. They also look great, with a kitsch, retro design that recalls Grado’s humble beginnings in 50’s Brooklyn – but, that said, that vintage-style look won’t appeal to everyone, and they do feel a little flimsy.


----------



## Sonic Defender

DavidA said:


> You can look at my profile for the rest, I love collecting headphones for their different sound signatures.  I don't believe too much in "upgrade" from one headphone to another, just another way to present the music
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Variety in life is good. Food, wine, women, golf courses ...


----------



## marca56

SpectrewMuller said:


> I knew about Grado GW100s through a reviewer on Techgara and decided to buy it. Everything I can say is: the Grado GW100s sound absolutely stunning; they boast an immersive, wide soundstage, clear highs, smooth mids, and extended bass frequencies. They also look great, with a kitsch, retro design that recalls Grado’s humble beginnings in 50’s Brooklyn – but, that said, that vintage-style look won’t appeal to everyone, and they do feel a little flimsy.



Yes, they sound great compared to other Bluetooth headsets (I've tried a LOT of them); the best thing about the GW100 is they sound even better when you plug in the included 3.5mm male to male cord to your headphone amp. Very different experience. Now I only use the Bluetooth when I'm traveling and don't have my Schiit stack.

I don't think the headsets are particularly flimsy and they do keep their positions on the rods connected to the gimbals in very extended use since I bought them so I would not worry too much about that. I do use a headphone hook to hold them when not in use and I don't throw them around or drop them on the desk. And when I travel, they are in a semi-hard case I got from Amazon for $12 but beyond that, they seem as durable as one would expect.


----------



## cathee

ruhenheiM said:


> looks weird



Honestly I think it's just the white finish. (I mean obviously what it sounds like will ultimately determine what I think of it) But if it was a polished cocobolo? nice Ebony stripes? I'd be all over the pre-order.


----------



## wormsdriver

Cosmetically it doesnt look very appealing to me. It looks like a diy project from someone with not a lot of experience turning cups so they cut a few corners to make the design simpler if that makes sense.
It's at an interesting price point at $100 over the rs1 and under $1k.

Personally, I've only tried the ps2ke and the gh4 which have newer type drivers and to be honest they didn't move me like Grados have done in the past.


----------



## Gippy (Jun 12, 2019)

They're touting the smaller rear vent as a "feature" but I'm not so sure. Maple also isn't naturally white, so I'm concerned that the paint job will adversely affect the sound. Aesthetically, I think this is the ugliest woodie Grado has done, because a woodie's natural finish is a major part of its appeal. Gonna wait for the verdict on this one.


----------



## aravaioli

I finally managed to acquire about a month ago a GS1000i on Ebay and I vastly prefer it to the "e" version I owned briefly. I no longer have it with me so I could not do an A/B comparison with my Lehmann Linear and Grahams Slee Solo Ultra linear diamond edition (the Graham Slee is a particularly good match for all my Grados). It does not show the sign of those forward to shouty mids that had me turning down the volume on the GS1000e to lower volumes than all my other Grados; those reminded me the Focal Elear for mids forwardness and dynamism (but most certainly without the half kilo weight and the recessed highs). The "i" model are also darker and more laid back, just as described by so many others, with deep bass and just enough mids and highs for my personal taste. Those are keepers for me, however not my #1 choice which remains the PS1000. There is just more in the sound of the PS1000, mostly in the mids and highs, and possibly not only there. I do not appreciate much difference in terms of soundstage, which is the part that the GS1000e possibly did best than anyone else (save HD800, of course).

My current ranking of all Grados I own or have owned is:

1. PS1000
2. GS1000i
3. GH2 = PS500e
4. PS500
5. GS1000e
6. SR-80e


----------



## odessamarin

@aravaioli
good! on more thing for GS1000i vs PS1000, somehow I can listen much longer and relaxed.
PS1000 perfect but make me tired after a while... IMHO.


----------



## trellus

That white Grado looks garrish.  Definitely not pretty to me.


----------



## Beagle

trellus said:


> That white Grado looks garrish.  Definitely not pretty to me.


Is it me, or does it look like a roll of toilet paper?

And I'm a big Grado fan.


----------



## trellus

Beagle said:


> Is it me, or does it look like a roll of toilet paper?
> 
> And I'm a big Grado fan.



Lol, now that you mention it... yes, it does! 

And yeah, count me in as a Grado fan, too.   I love the look (and sound) of my gold, anniversary Grado SR 325i.  This white model just doesn’t work from a visual standpoint.


----------



## Mad Max

K701 still sports a "toilet bowl white" look, and it still sells.
A "toilet paper" looking Grado should be fine, haha!


----------



## Gippy

The K701 doesn't look like it used wood that came out of Ikea


----------



## Beagle

Mad Max said:


> K701 still sports a "toilet bowl white" look, and it still sells.
> A "toilet paper" looking Grado should be fine, haha!


Depending on your view of the "White Album", perhaps it is appropriate.


----------



## gregorya

Beagle said:


> Depending on your view of the "White Album", perhaps it is appropriate.



Grado should include four 8x10 glossy photos of various Grado family members in the box to really play up the White Album tribute... not sure if there's room for a poster...


----------



## wormsdriver (Jun 13, 2019)

Speaking of the White Album,  I wish Giles Martin would remix everything!... Not just the Beatles catalog, but EVERYTHING! Lol


----------



## cathee

I've said this before (when I found out about Grados partnership with JetBlue) and I'll say it again: since Joe left us to make headphones for the Big Man Upstairs, Grados have taken an unfortunately turn for the worse. John is an absolute gentleman and a wealth of Grados knowledge but he is not the brilliant mind Joe was. And don't even get me started on the younger Jonathon.... 

I've rolled around the Grado-verse trying most, if not all of the current production sets, and if I'm honest - my pinky SR80 and HP1000 HP1s are the only Grados I'll keep in my collection. DIY Grados are far far superior to any production models at this point.


----------



## Douger333

PS2000e and GH2 and GH4 are also worthy, I have a friend who recently sold HP1000's and said the PS2Ke's are better, Gh2 and 4 are very  close!

Doug


----------



## DavidA

cathee said:


> I've said this before (when I found out about Grados partnership with JetBlue) and I'll say it again: since Joe left us to make headphones for the Big Man Upstairs, Grados have taken an unfortunately turn for the worse. John is an absolute gentleman and a wealth of Grados knowledge but he is not the brilliant mind Joe was. And don't even get me started on the younger Jonathon....
> 
> I've rolled around the Grado-verse trying most, if not all of the current production sets, and if I'm honest - my pinky SR80 and HP1000 HP1s are the only Grados I'll keep in my collection. DIY Grados are far far superior to any production models at this point.


Agree with you about some of the DIY builds being better than many of the current gen offerings but to me its the high end stuff (GS1000e and up) where I feel Grado has fallen behind.


----------



## cathee

DavidA said:


> Agree with you about some of the DIY builds being better than many of the current gen offerings but to me its the high end stuff (GS1000e and up) where I feel Grado has fallen behind.



Oh definitely! That's was kinda what I was trying to imply, I don't think the current generation have the ability to improve on any of Joe's designs. (Hence the focus on other aspects of the business, and not the craft). But that's life.


----------



## headfry

The 225e is excellent and substantially better sounding than its very popular predecessor.


----------



## Beagle

cathee said:


> Oh definitely! That's was kinda what I was trying to imply, I don't think the current generation have the ability to improve on any of Joe's designs. (Hence the focus on other aspects of the business, and not the craft). But that's life.


I've owned pretty much every Grado ever made (save the pricier recent offerings) but I do wish they would re-invent themselves by coming up with a new driver and frame design (which would also allow for a proper closed headphone). It's been pretty much all tweaking the same driver for the last 23 years.


----------



## mortcola

Beagle said:


> I've owned pretty much every Grado ever made (save the pricier recent offerings) but I do wish they would re-invent themselves by coming up with a new driver and frame design (which would also allow for a proper closed headphone). It's been pretty much all tweaking the same driver for the last 23 years.


I have a feeling they'll be coming up with a new "concept" next". But as for the driver - they've had at least six new drivers across the product line in the last five years, and their "tweaks" are pretty substantial - hence some very different qualities combined with the "grado sound". I'll be pleased though, if we get something new (not closed - I usually don't like them) - I've just bought too many flagahips, and I'd like a new bit of evidence of what John can do.


----------



## ESL-1

John shares another trait with his Uncle, he is always moving forward.


----------



## cathee

mortcola said:


> I have a feeling they'll be coming up with a new "concept" next". But as for the driver - they've had at least six new drivers across the product line in the last five years, and their "tweaks" are pretty substantial - hence some very different qualities combined with the "grado sound". I'll be pleased though, if we get something new (not closed - I usually don't like them) - I've just bought too many flagahips, and I'd like a new bit of evidence of what John can do.



6 new drivers since 2014? Do you have more information on this? I'll be honest I haven't had much interest in their newer products so might be out of the loop. 



ESL-1 said:


> John shares another trait with his Uncle, he is always moving forward.



What if he comes to a coursing river? A daring cliff? Does he march right along into the inevitable?


----------



## headfry (Jun 14, 2019)

These current Grado’s are generally considered to be real and substantial improvements
in terms of sound/musical quality over their predecessors:


PS500e

SR80e

SR225E


I own and enjoy the last two....also the GS3000E is extremely well received despite its summit-fi price.

So, while these all may be just refinements on previous Grado designs, they are all leaders in terms of musical
quality in their price ranges. And, the GH series is very well regarded in terms of sound quality.

While I share concerns of the dated, utilitarian  designs - and have
had my S325e break twice despite careful at-home use (and have
switched to its sibling, the 225e which sounds about as good as the 325e
but isn’t as prone to breaking due to its much lighter weight) not to mention the
thick and awkward non-detachable cables in many models - I think Grado has done extremely well
with at least these models - and I may have missed some. Although there is always room for improvement, as with any brand out there.

Having said this, I would love to see thoroughly modernized Grados (assuming of course
that they keep the Grado musical qualitiy).


----------



## Beagle (Jun 14, 2019)

mortcola said:


> they've had at least six new drivers across the product line in the last five years, and their "tweaks" are pretty substantial


Six new drivers or six new "tweaks"?

I have to say that I am very curious about the GS3000e, as maybe it will give a taste of the PS2000e at a price I might be able to afford. The current exchange of the CDN dollar pretty much kills any opportunity of buying flagships anymore.

I think you have both, right?


----------



## ESL-1

cathee said:


> Oh definitely! That's was kinda what I was trying to imply, I don't think the current generation have the ability to improve on any of Joe's designs. (Hence the focus on other aspects of the business, and not the craft). But that's life.




Let's not forget that Joe only made the Signature HP series which was reasonably priced but certainly not an inexpensive product line in that timeframe.  I had the pleasure of knowing Joe and he truly was a Renaissance Man with many innovations and designs to his credit.

I have known John for a long number of years and have seen the effort he puts into making what in my opinion is truly a fine product line of headphones and cartridges covering a very wide range.  He is dedicated to making his best possible in whatever range the model fits, from the least expensive to his top models.  

Sound and the reproducers of sound become a very personal consideration.   In my humble opinion I feel that the Grado PS2000e is the best sounding Grado Labs has ever made.  I currently own more than a few including the Signature HP-2 which I really like very very much.  

"May we all enjoy our personal favorites in all we do."


----------



## AndyBurns

mortcola said:


> I know. Pretty impressive!  The "new paragraph" command didn't translate somehow.... I hope it was worth it, a little


To take it a little further...just like a fine guitar top...as the mahogany cups age, the sound should change. For the better, like a fine wine.


----------



## mortcola

Beagle said:


> Six new drivers or six new "tweaks"?
> 
> I have to say that I am very curious about the GS3000e, as maybe it will give a taste of the PS2000e at a price I might be able to afford. The current exchange of the CDN dollar pretty much kills any opportunity of buying flagships anymore.
> 
> I think you have both, right?


The tweaks are more than tweaks, but maybe less than new. Thing is, he gets such a range of distinct voices out of each iteration that the grey area doesn’t matter to me. Yes I have both....but there is something intoxicating about the 3000...it communicates....sound leaps off them....less controlled but more “organic” in a way...I spend far more time with the new wooden babies than the more “refined” PS2000e. Try to grab a listen....


----------



## Beagle

mortcola said:


> The tweaks are more than tweaks, but maybe less than new. Thing is, he gets such a range of distinct voices out of each iteration that the grey area doesn’t matter to me. Yes I have both....but there is something intoxicating about the 3000...it communicates....sound leaps off them....less controlled but more “organic” in a way...I spend far more time with the new wooden babies than the more “refined” PS2000e. Try to grab a listen....


You're not making it easy not to  It is becoming increasingly difficult to demo flagships anymore. There are Grado dealers but they only stock the lower to mid priced items. You have to special order the higher-ups, which means you have to buy them sight unseen (heard).


----------



## Gippy

Beagle said:


> Six new drivers or six new "tweaks"?



When Grado updated their headphones to the "e-series" in 2014, they updated their 40mm drivers. The "red" 40mm drivers are used from the SR60e all the way up to the PS500e/RS2e. Within those, the drivers are tweaked, but it's probably the same fundamental driver. According to a number of people, this made the lower-end Grados warmer, but the higher-end Grados less warm. The PS500 non-e (or HF2) still remains Grado's warmest non-flagship. The GH2, released later, uses a tweaked red driver and packs a warm punch due to the cocobolo housing, though it's not as warm as the PS500.

The RS1e, GS1000e, and PS1000e were then given 50mm drivers. You can notice this by a small indentation in the middle of the driver. The GS2000e was released later and given a tweaked "purple" 50mm driver. The reception of the 50mm driver has been lukewarm. The RS1e is unusual in that it's equipped with L-cush, while the 50mm driver is tuned for the G-cush. This caused some people to prefer the RS2e/GH2 over the RS1e, though others like the less bright RS1e. The GS1000e/GS2000e/PS1000e have all had their haters because there is something off about the 50mm driver tuning.

The GS3000e and PS2000e have a completely new 50mm driver with a unique hole layout. While those headphones are still bright, the reception has been more well-received. Owning both the GS2000e and GS3000e, I can say the latter is a huge improvement.


----------



## SptsNaz

Managed to finally score a vintage pair (vintage B I believe) of RS-1's on ebay recently for a really nice price 


 

Both the box and headphones have some cosmetic blemishes but you can't really expect ~20 year old headphones that were used to be in perfect shape (especially for the price I paid). They sound really nice and I would say on par or better than my HP1000's. The mid range is not as meaty as on the latter, but separation and soundstage is better with these RS1's. They are slightly colored which actually makes for a nice contrast to the HP1000's which are almost neutral to a fault


----------



## Shane D

SptsNaz said:


> Managed to finally score a vintage pair (vintage B I believe) of RS-1's on ebay recently for a really nice price
> 
> 
> 
> Both the box and headphones have some cosmetic blemishes but you can't really expect ~20 year old headphones that were used to be in perfect shape (especially for the price I paid). They sound really nice and I would say on par or better than my HP1000's. The mid range is not as meaty as on the latter, but separation and soundstage is better with these RS1's. They are slightly colored which actually makes for a nice contrast to the HP1000's which are almost neutral to a fault



There is set of these on Canuck Audio Mart with a custom box. They look pretty cool. The guy is asking $1K or about $650.00, US.

Shane D


----------



## Beagle

Our dollar is down to 65 cents?


----------



## Shane D

Beagle said:


> Our dollar is down to 65 cents?



Not that I know of.

Apparent I suck doing the conversion the other way. I think we are still close to 75 cents. I get confused by the 1.35 multiple.

Shane D


----------



## Beagle

Heh heh. It may as well be 65 cents.


----------



## Shane D

Beagle said:


> Heh heh. It may as well be 65 cents.



Feels like it sometimes when you are looking at big ticket items.

Sometimes I'll come across an item and think "Well that's the high end of my budget, but..." And then you find out it's in US bucks and you run away, ashamed of your poverty.

Shane D


----------



## Beagle

And it really hammers home the fact that too many headphones are way overpriced, to the point of ridiculousness.


----------



## ESL-1

SptsNaz said:


> Managed to finally score a vintage pair (vintage B I believe) of RS-1's on ebay recently for a really nice price
> 
> 
> 
> Both the box and headphones have some cosmetic blemishes but you can't really expect ~20 year old headphones that were used to be in perfect shape (especially for the price I paid). They sound really nice and I would say on par or better than my HP1000's. The mid range is not as meaty as on the latter, but separation and soundstage is better with these RS1's. They are slightly colored which actually makes for a nice contrast to the HP1000's which are almost neutral to a fault



I recently had been spending a good bit of listening time with a GS3000e and one evening I took out my vintage RS1 with flats.  It has been a while and after a short time running they were sounding absolutely delightful.  Not that I was really surprised, it was still very rewarding.  I have another phone that I have been listening to but will be returning in a day's time so they have gotten most of my attention the last week plus.  You describe my initial feelings on comparing the then brand new RS1 with the Signature HP1.


----------



## ESL-1 (Jun 16, 2019)

cathee said:


> 6 new drivers since 2014? Do you have more information on this? I'll be honest I haven't had much interest in their newer products so might be out of the loop.
> 
> 
> 
> What if he comes to a coursing river? A daring cliff? Does he march right along into the inevitable?




He would of course  look for the efficient means to take on and hopefully overcome the obstacles.....


----------



## tlainhart

ESL-1 said:


> I recently had been spending a good bit of listening time with a GS3000e and one evening I took out my vintage RS1 with flats.  It has been a while and after a short time running they were sounding absolutely delightful.  Not that I was really surprised, it was still very rewarding.



You're a recent fan to the GH-4?  I'm interested to hear how you think it compares to the GS3000e and GH-2.  I have the 2000e, and would love to go for the 3000e, but can't justify the cost.  But perhaps with the GH-4...


----------



## ESL-1 (Jun 17, 2019)

Hi,

As of yet I have not had the opportunity to audition the GH4 but given the track record (I do have GH1, GH2 and GH3) I expect it to be good sound at a good value.

I may get to borrow a GH4 sometime in the next couple of weeks I hope.  Will report then.


----------



## HungryPanda




----------



## AudioDwebe

Seeing the video above reminds me of a review of the RS-1 by Stereophile (I think), where the reviewer used them as his workout cans in the gym.

Got a chuckle out of that.


----------



## ruhenheiM

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Oreo-Desig...614492?hash=item4b65fcd09c:g:a7cAAOSwQ~Jc4uRO





https://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-Labs...737680&hash=item287f0947f0:g:RoAAAOSwmAlc2Xq0


----------



## trellus

@ruhenheiM Those Oreo specials are looking even better than I remember seeing them in other pics, nice!  How do they sound?


----------



## ruhenheiM

trellus said:


> @ruhenheiM Those Oreo specials are looking even better than I remember seeing them in other pics, nice!  How do they sound?



i have no idea, i don't have or heard any of those. i just searched something on ebay and saw those oreo grado, there a bunch of those oreo grado on ebay


----------



## trellus

ruhenheiM said:


> i have no idea, i don't have or heard any of those. i just searched something on ebay and saw those oreo grado, there a bunch of those oreo grado on ebay



oh dang... lol... i was hoping that Oreo was in your possession... I'm curious about sound signature but not curious enough to lay out the cash for the prices I've seen so far!


----------



## wormsdriver (Jun 20, 2019)

Did you guys see the can jam SoCal video? Grado is releasing a HF-3
Jude talks about Grado @ the 1:05minute mark


----------



## elira

wormsdriver said:


> Did you guys see the can jam SoCal video? Grado is releasing a HF-3
> Jude talks about Grado @ the 1:05minute mark



I saw that, but there weren't details. Does anyone has more info?


----------



## cathee

Subscribers to this thread gets first dibs?


----------



## trellus

elira said:


> I saw that, but there weren't details. Does anyone has more info?



Yeah, the only details were about the proceeds of sales of the HF3 going to charity, and that the phones themselves would be introduced at CanJam SoCal. Lucky attendees.


----------



## elira

$350, oak


----------



## Shane D

elira said:


> $350, oak



Not a bad price. Wonder how they compare to the GH line? Isn't that about the price for the GH3?

Shane D


----------



## Rwit

Interesting. They look similar to the GH3 but it looks like with L-pads standard instead of S-pads. I wonder how they sound compared to the GH3 and the high end of the SR line.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jun 22, 2019)

looks really nice, love the touch on the cable sleeve and it actually written correctly this time. FI not F1 like the hf2

any idea how many are they going to produce this one?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

The HF1 was the first Grado to use wood within plastic for its cups.

The HF2 was the first Grado to have wood within metal for its cups, and was I think the first metal cup.

Does the HF3 have a “first” associated with it?  First oak, perhaps?


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jun 22, 2019)

ruthieandjohn said:


> The HF1 was the first Grado to use wood within plastic for its cups.
> 
> The HF2 was the first Grado to have wood within metal for its cups, and was I think the first metal cup.
> 
> Does the HF3 have a “first” associated with it?  First oak, perhaps?


first braided cable sleeve for sure


----------



## Gippy (Jun 22, 2019)

Appears to use more wood than the GH3 because the cup juts out more. So it looks closer to the RS2e. Note that the HF2 was available for $429, and eventually became the PS500, which went for $595. We may be seeing something similar here (the RS2e is $495). But how does it sound? I suppose some people are clamoring for a headphone that is more bass-heavy, reminding them of the old days of the HF2 and vintage RS1. Almost every successor e-series headphone has dialed back the already bass-light Grado sound signature, so this could be an opportunity for something different.


----------



## wormsdriver

Nice! They're at the right price too!


----------



## ESL-1

elira said:


> I saw that, but there weren't details. Does anyone has more info?



I can tell you that they sound very good and should prove to be an excellent value and a plus that there is now going to be another Head Fi Grado edition.  All good news for sure.....


----------



## ESL-1

ruhenheiM said:


> first braided cable sleeve for sure




The braided cable looks and feels good, the contrast white stitching on the leather headband adds to a handsome look within the basic Grado architecture......


----------



## ESL-1 (Jun 22, 2019)

Rwit said:


> Interesting. They look similar to the GH3 but it looks like with L-pads standard instead of S-pads. I wonder how they sound compared to the GH3 and the high end of the SR line.




I have more than a few Grados and I like my GH3 quite a bit, especially for it's price point.  The HF3 is another whole step up at a mere few dollars more.  As the SR 325e is realistically the top SR model it falls in comparison to the HF3, not competition at all IMHO.  BTW, they do have L pads.

The main thing is to latch on to a pair as they become more readily available if you can and make your own judgements.

To enjoy.....


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jun 22, 2019)

ESL-1 said:


> The braided cable looks and feels good, the contrast white stitching on the leather headband adds to a handsome look within the basic Grado architecture......


yeah just from the picture itself, the headphone looks really handsome,a few of minor aesthetic changes added up really well

is the cable still heavy just like other current grado? and how is it compare to gh3? since i think both are in the same price range

are they widely available for all people? usually the hf series have certain requirements to be able to purchase the headphone brand new


----------



## ESL-1

ruhenheiM said:


> yeah just from the picture itself, the headphone looks really handsome,a few of minor aesthetic changes added up really well
> 
> is the cable still heavy just like other current grado? and how is it compare to gh3? since i think both are in the same price range



The GH3 is good and a good value.  The HF3 is better across the board and will be punching above it's place in the lineup.  Cable is next to top for Grado if I remember correctly. Not the same as the GS3000e and PS2000e.


----------



## ruhenheiM

ESL-1 said:


> The GH3 is good and a good value.  The HF3 is better across the board and will be punching above it's place in the lineup.  Cable is next to top for Grado if I remember correctly. Not the same as the GS3000e and PS2000e.


cool! any requirements to purchase this hf3 like previous hf series? or is it widely available in every grado dealers and anyone are able to buy this headphone like buying a normal headphone


----------



## ESL-1

ruhenheiM said:


> cool! any requirements to purchase this hf3 like previous hf series? or is it widely available in every grado dealers and anyone are able to buy this headphone like buying a normal headphone




I think there will a distribution network for this phone, I would think it will not be a prohibitive procedure.  Perhaps John Grado or Jude will be announcing that soon if not already at the show.


----------



## mks100

Can someone explain how the HF1 and HF2 were distributed?  I'm anticipating a Pre Order/Massdrop/Drop scenario and want to get in line.  Thank you.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jun 22, 2019)

mks100 said:


> Can someone explain how the HF1 and HF2 were distributed?  I'm anticipating a Pre Order/Massdrop/Drop scenario and want to get in line.  Thank you.


maybe you can search the old thread of hf1 or hf2 to have more accurate information but from my memory. you only able to purchase previous hf series from special thread in this forum, you have to provide valid personal and paypal account i think, you have to be headfi member and have some certain minimum post counts, i don't really remember the rest but  they only sold that hf series very limited quantity, hf1 around 300 something, hf2 around 500 something.so you just post in that special thread and whoever fastest post in that thread and eligible to purchase the headphone are able to buy the headphone

there are reasons why this is called HF series. and whoever unlucky to get the headphone just wait a few months on ebay, there will be few around with very highly inflated price


----------



## mks100

ruhenheiM said:


> maybe you can search the old thread of hf1 or hf2 to have more accurate information but from my memory. you only able to purchase previous hf series from special thread in this forum, you have to provide valid personal and paypal account i think, you have to be headfi member and have some certain minimum post counts, i don't really remember the rest but  they only sold that hf series very limited quantity, hf1 around 300 something, hf2 around 500 something.so you just post in that special thread and whoever fastest post in that thread and eligible to purchase the headphone are able to buy the headphone
> 
> there are reasons why this is called HF series. and whoever unlucky to get the headphone just wait a few months on ebay, there will be few around with very highly inflated price


Thank you.


----------



## Gippy

For the HF1 and HF2, there was only one official dealer: Todd the Vinyl Junkie. Pre-orders were taken.


----------



## elira

As far as I understand, Grado was very popular and highly regarded when HF1 and HF2 happened. Lately I’ve seen a tendency to dislike Grados just because they are Grados. Hating Grados is a meme nowadays. I don’t think HF3 will sell like crazy.


----------



## ruhenheiM

https://darko.audio/2019/04/andrew-jones-on-the-realities-of-loudspeaker-design/


----------



## Gippy (Jun 23, 2019)

elira said:


> I don’t think HF3 will sell like crazy.


 
The HF2 had the advantage of being a novelty at the time. The PS1000 was a new model and cost $1250+ more. So it was a chance for people to pick up something unique. The PS500 didn't come out until 2 years after the HF2.

For the HF3, in its price range, it must compete with the GH3, GH4, RS2e, and if you go back a bit, the Bushmills. The HF3 at the moment doesn't seem to have a special hook to it that makes it worth buying ASAP. (The Bushmills was sold out in a day because it was Grado's first attempt at a semi-closed headphone.) It's almost impossible to compare all of them side-by-side, making the Grado wooden midrange lineup rather confusing. That's one reason why I went straight to a flagship, so I wouldn't have to figure out this mess. But not everyone can do that


----------



## marca56

Well, after my first set of Grado's (a pair of SR-80e's), I wanted a wireless version of the Grado sound so I purchased the GW100's they sound very nice even over Bluetooth. But then, quite by accident, I tried them with the included 3.5mm male to male (AUX) cord and was shocked at how much better they sounded. So that got me looking at various upgrades and mods. I originally was going to just add some wood cups and use the rest of the SR-80e parts including the drivers. But as I asked around and read more reviews, I thought I would go a little further and get some Turbulent drivers instead of using the SR-80e drivers. During my research, I found that there are a few folks that do the custom work and are quite reasonable in terms of pricing. Przem, at Shipabo, was great to work with and does outstanding work. My new headphones cost a lot less than $1,000 but look and sound better than that. I know because I just came back from CanJam SoCal where I tried all the Grado models above the SR-80e's and GW100's. Included are some pictures of my new headphones.


----------



## elira

marca56 said:


> Well, after my first set of Grado's (a pair of SR-80e's), I wanted a wireless version of the Grado sound so I purchased the GW100's they sound very nice even over Bluetooth. But then, quite by accident, I tried them with the included 3.5mm male to male (AUX) cord and was shocked at how much better they sounded. So that got me looking at various upgrades and mods. I originally was going to just add some wood cups and use the rest of the SR-80e parts including the drivers. But as I asked around and read more reviews, I thought I would go a little further and get some Turbulent drivers instead of using the SR-80e drivers. During my research, I found that there are a few folks that do the custom work and are quite reasonable in terms of pricing. Przem, at Shipabo, was great to work with and does outstanding work. My new headphones cost a lot less than $1,000 but look and sound better than that. I know because I just came back from CanJam SoCal where I tried all the Grado models above the SR-80e's and GW100's. Included are some pictures of my new headphones.


Are they still Bluetooth?


----------



## marca56

elira said:


> Are they still Bluetooth?



No-- I decided to keep the GW100's as is and use them for traveling with my Mac and when home in the office, use the new ones.


----------



## Gippy

marca56 said:


> My new headphones cost a lot less than $1,000 but look and sound better than that. I know because I just came back from CanJam SoCal where I tried all the Grado models above the SR-80e's and GW100's.



So be honest... how does it compare against the PS2000e?


----------



## marca56

They were very close in sound quality, mine are a little brighter I think. But the bigger differences to me are that it's a little lighter and more comfortable. One thing I did on my headset was spec a single female 3.5mm connector. This means that I could use a standard AUX cable and replace it with something a lot nicer. I got this idea from how the GW100 is setup. It does make a difference for keeping the cables out of the way when listening.


----------



## DavidA

marca56 said:


> They were very close in sound quality, mine are a little brighter I think. But the bigger differences to me are that it's a little lighter and more comfortable. One thing I did on my headset was spec a single female 3.5mm connector. This means that I could use a standard AUX cable and replace it with something a lot nicer. I got this idea from how the GW100 is setup. It does make a difference for keeping the cables out of the way when listening.


If you ever get the chance to listen to a Ypsilon G1 or R1 build you might even consider building your own.  For me and a few friends that used to own PS500/e, GS1000i/e, GS2000e and PS1000e the Ypsilon G1 and R1 in larger GS style cups sounded better and like you have found them a relative bargain and lighter in weight.


----------



## Nickelodeon

ruhenheiM said:


> cool! any requirements to purchase this hf3 like previous hf series? or is it widely available in every grado dealers and anyone are able to buy this headphone like buying a normal headphone


 


 
*
@ruhenheiM *(_and others_):

Grado Labs had cards at the show to distribute to anyone who was interested in acquiring a pair of HF3 headphone. You can either scan the QR barcode in the photo of this card that I've provided above, or you can just go to the link printed on the card:

https://www.4ourears.net/hf3_p/4e-hf3.htm

The link is to a "hidden" webpage (under the category of 'Limited Editions' on Grado Labs' website) that has been specifically setup for recieving orders for the HF3 from bonafide Head-Fi members. Here you'll also find a listing of all the technical specifications for these particular 'phones as well.

John Grado said that all sales of the HF3 will be conducted through Grado Labs' own 4OurEars online store (i.e., no retailers), as a good portion of the proceeds of the HF3 sale ($100 per headphone) will benefit a charitable organization, and this was the only sales strategy that made sense for maximizing that charitable contribution.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Nickelodeon said:


> *
> @ruhenheiM *(_and others_):
> 
> Grado Labs had cards at the show to distribute to anyone who was interested in acquiring a pair of HF3 headphone. You can either scan the QR barcode in the photo of this card that I've provided above, or you can just go to the link printed on the card:
> ...


NICE! thanks for sharing this



> The HF3 is also the first headphone to use our new wiring enclosed in a braided sheathing for improved flexibility and performance


wow.so they're going to start using new cable. that rubber thing have been with grado since the very beginning


----------



## elira

ruhenheiM said:


> wow.so they're going to start using new cable. that rubber thing have been with grado since the very beginning


To me it felt like any other Grado cable just with a plastic mesh around it. Not sure if it changed internally. Also plastic braided cables make noises when rubbing against stuff. Not sure if it’s an improvement over the regular cables.


----------



## ruhenheiM

elira said:


> To me it felt like any other Grado cable just with a plastic mesh around it. Not sure if it changed internally. Also plastic braided cables make noises when rubbing against stuff. Not sure if it’s an improvement over the regular cables.


yea by cable i mean the cable sleeve. i don't mind the new one on the wood cup,it looks much nicer but for the plastic and maybe ps1000e, the rubber thing( i forgot the proper material name ) they just looks right


----------



## mks100

Ordered.


----------



## lumohomo06

Have you guys ordered the HF3 or the white Grado?


----------



## mks100

Sorry.  HF3.


----------



## Gippy (Jun 23, 2019)

4ourears isn't well-handled to deal with the HF3 orders. Unlike the rest of the shop, they're offering worldwide shipping for the HF3. But when you checkout, there's only the options of USA or Puerto Rico. "International Shipping" only has Mexico as an option.


----------



## Raulett

Hi! How was the sound with the HF3? I am debating between the GH3 or HF3 ...


----------



## Shane D

Nickelodeon said:


> *
> @ruhenheiM *(_and others_):
> 
> Grado Labs had cards at the show to distribute to anyone who was interested in acquiring a pair of HF3 headphone. You can either scan the QR barcode in the photo of this card that I've provided above, or you can just go to the link printed on the card:
> ...



Surprised to see that they still sell the GH1 and GH2.
And the White is not cheap.

Shane D


----------



## Gippy (Jun 24, 2019)

Shane D said:


> Surprised to see that they still sell the GH1 and GH2. And the White is not cheap.



Huh? When you click on the product pages of the GH1 and GH2, they are unavailable. As for the WH1... it's actually now the least expensive model they sell with G-cushions. I could see it being better than the GS1000e, as that model wasn't particularly well-received (more than one person here has preferred the GS1000i over it).


----------



## Shane D

Gippy said:


> Huh? When you click on the product pages of the GH1 and GH2, they are unavailable. As for the WH1... for that price it's a risky gamble because it's $100 more than the RS1e.



I don't get the White thing at all. 

Shane D


----------



## fleasbaby

elira said:


> To me it felt like any other Grado cable just with a plastic mesh around it. Not sure if it changed internally. Also plastic braided cables make noises when rubbing against stuff. Not sure if it’s an improvement over the regular cables.



I had a listen on the Saturday morning, and noticed the cable too. Rich said its a 4 conductor. I commented on how frequently I am asked to replace the 8 conductor one when I do builds and mods for folks. It didn't seem microphonic when I tried it. I will say it sounded really brassy. I might have misheard him, but I THINK Rich said they had noticed it too and would be tweaking before final production. I could be wrong though...

It was great to meet them in person. As a long-time Grado fan and modder I geeked out a little (much to my embarrassment), but they were gracious. Picture of the occasion here.


----------



## ruthieandjohn




----------



## Shane D

ruthieandjohn said:


>



You are certainly dedicated. Isn't it like 60 versions of pizza? I love pizza like no other food and have a few different variations for shops and pies. However, I could not eat pizza every day or even every week. Well, sometimes every week...

Do you also own other brands of headphones?

I am thinking I have asked this before, but I can't recall the answer.

Shane D

PS: Will you buy the whites?


----------



## Pooh in japan

I cant understand how to get hf3 from japen. 
Select Mexico ,,,and then?


----------



## ESL-1

Raulett said:


> Hi! How was the sound with the HF3? I am debating between the GH3 or HF3 ...




Both are good but as much as I like my GH3 I prefer the HF3, especially since it is only a few dollars more. Buy both and enjoy it more.....


----------



## Raulett

ESL-1 said:


> Both are good but as much as I like my GH3 I prefer the HF3, especially since it is only a few dollars more. Buy both and enjoy it more.....


thank you for the answer. is there any big difference between both? bass presence, detail, ... the price is very similar.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Shane D said:


> You are certainly dedicated. Isn't it like 60 versions of pizza? I love pizza like no other food and have a few different variations for shops and pies. However, I could not eat pizza every day or even every week. Well, sometimes every week...
> 
> Do you also own other brands of headphones?
> 
> ...


My non-Grados include:

Sennheiser HD800 (with HDVD DAC/amp)
HiFiMAN HE1000 (with HiFiMAN EF-6 amp)
HiFiMAN HE-560
Ultrasone Edition 10
Ultrasone Edition 8
Fostex TH-900
Sony Z7
Don’t know about the whites yet...likely not.


----------



## Shane D

ruthieandjohn said:


> My non-Grados include:
> 
> Sennheiser HD800 (with HDVD DAC/amp)
> HiFiMAN HE1000 (with HiFiMAN EF-6 amp)
> ...



NICE selection to go with the Grado's!

Shane D


----------



## ESL-1

Gippy said:


> 4ourears isn't well-handled to deal with the HF3 orders. Unlike the rest of the shop, they're offering worldwide shipping for the HF3. But when you checkout, there's only the options of USA or Puerto Rico. "International Shipping" only has Mexico as an option.



Grado was working on that as they travelling to and from the show, they will have that properly worked out shortly now that they are back to homebase, not to worry.


----------



## ESL-1

Raulett said:


> thank you for the answer. is there any big difference between both? bass presence, detail, ... the price is very similar.



Most of the time I had access to the HF3 I listened and enjoyed and got acclimated to them.  I feel that they will likely scale better as your associated gear improves, I tried them on several of my amps during that time and was quite happy with the results.  My initial impressions was they will be able to compete with higher priced competition, I preferred them to my RS2.  Should I get hold of them again I will do more comparisons and impressions.  

In the meantime I would give them a whole hearted "buy me now" recommendation.  Don't let the opportunity pass by.


----------



## ruhenheiM

ESL-1 said:


> Most of the time I had access to the HF3 I listened and enjoyed and got acclimated to them.  I feel that they will likely scale better as your associated gear improves, I tried them on several of my amps during that time and was quite happy with the results.  My initial impressions was they will be able to compete with higher priced competition, I preferred them to my RS2.  Should I get hold of them again I will do more comparisons and impressions.
> 
> In the meantime I would give them a whole hearted "buy me now" recommendation.  Don't let the opportunity pass by.


have you try it with g-pad?


----------



## ESL-1

ruhenheiM said:


> have you try it with g-pad?



I probably would try when I get them but truthfully I am not a big fan of that approach.  My GH1 did pretty well but I still listen to them with their stock L pads.  I find that to get the extra spacial effect is outweighed by the overall change of tonal balance.  Since I have a number of G pad models (PS2000e, GS3000e, PS1000e, PS1000 and GS2000e) that were designed around the G pad tonal characteristics I usually don't care for the results on a model not so designed.  That aside they might still be a good candidate for checking that out.


----------



## ruhenheiM

ESL-1 said:


> I probably would try when I get them but truthfully I am not a big fan of that approach.  My GH1 did pretty well but I still listen to them with their stock L pads.  I find that to get the extra spacial effect is outweighed by the overall change of tonal balance.  Since I have a number of G pad models (PS2000e, GS3000e, PS1000e, PS1000 and GS2000e) that were designed around the G pad tonal characteristics I usually don't care for the results on a model not so designed.  That aside they might still be a good candidate for checking that out.



yea me too. but it just mainly for comfort, i couldn't stand flat pad and L-pads anymore. even ps1000e right now mainly for display  i need to replace the pads first before i could put the p1000e back on otherwise the weight just gave extra pressure to my ears. right now i just put the old g-pads on sr100, i really miss this kind of feather weight experience on my head

after listening the whole tracks from hamilton broadway original cast recording on sr100 with g-pads, i still have desire to listen more albums. it just very different experience with ps1000e, sure it sounds better with ps1000e but after that i need a break


----------



## TooFrank

ESL-1 said:


> Grado was working on that as they travelling to and from the show, they will have that properly worked out shortly now that they are back to homebase, not to worry.


Do you know if we get an “official” message when they have fixed that?


----------



## ESL-1

TooFrank said:


> Do you know if we get an “official” message when they have fixed that?



I would suggest you reach out to the website within a day or two and then contact Grado Labs if there is still any difficulty.  They should have the site readjusted within that time.


----------



## pepku

When hf3 are going to be 
released?


----------



## Bob Ley

pepku said:


> When hf3 are going to be
> released?



In an email from Rich Grado just today: "These headphones aren't shipping until mid to late July"


----------



## tlainhart

Question about next Grado HP purchase.  

I own both an SR-60 and SR-125 (L-pad) that are ~20 years old, and a GS2000e that's a couple years old.  Owned a GS1000e that I never cared for.  I had a PS2000e on loan from  TTVJ, and loved it.  Otherwise I own an AQ Nighthawk and a Senn 6xx

I'm finding that I actually prefer my 125s over the GS2000e in a majority of situations - the 125s are probably my favorite of all my phones.  The midrange (voices, instruments) and presence are portrayed on the 125 in ways that are more pleasing, and more "real" to me (the soundstage is better on the GS2000e, but that's less important to me).  Perhaps that means that the mids are more forward and closer on the 125, but apparently that's what I prefer.

That got me thinking that might be a model that takes the benefits of the 125s, and makes "more" of them - maybe same mids, but bigger soundstage.  Would that be something like the RS2e/GH2/GH4 (or upcoming HF3), or the 325?  Or maybe the PS500?  Any suggestions?


----------



## fleasbaby

tlainhart said:


> Question about next Grado HP purchase.
> 
> I own both an SR-60 and SR-125 (L-pad) that are ~20 years old, and a GS2000e that's a couple years old.  Owned a GS1000e that I never cared for.  I had a PS2000e on loan from  TTVJ, and loved it.  Otherwise I own an AQ Nighthawk and a Senn 6xx
> 
> ...



The age of your SR125 and SR60 make me wonder if they are not "pinks". Is the cloth over the face of the driver discolored in any way that might resemble a shade of red/pink? I've found the pink driver variants to be special. They were tuned differently and have a lot more "soul" (for want of a better term) to my ears. They're especially good if you use TTVJ flat pads. I haven't really heard anything quite like them in later generations.


----------



## tlainhart

fleasbaby said:


> The age of your SR125 and SR60 make me wonder if they are not "pinks". Is the cloth over the face of the driver discolored in any way that might resemble a shade of red/pink?



Good catch.  My SR125 driver covers are pinkish - the SR60 I can't recall as my son borrowed them.


----------



## fleasbaby

tlainhart said:


> Good catch.  My SR125 driver covers are pinkish - the SR60 I can't recall as my son borrowed them.



Those pink drivers are some of my favorites. I have a pair of SR80 ones I put in African Blackwood cups I've kept for some time now. Very special. They also used better cabling for a brief period in there. The sheathing was of a better quality of plastic.


----------



## TooFrank

ESL-1 said:


> I would suggest you reach out to the website within a day or two and then contact Grado Labs if there is still any difficulty.  They should have the site readjusted within that time.


Thanks - in all my eagerness I forgot that I also have to consider import and local taxes.....


----------



## pepku

I want to buy new grado to my collection but I have no idea which one. At this moment I'm considering gh2 (I can still find one in UK) or hf3. At this moment I own rs1i, sr60, wooded sr80 and DIY ypsilon. What you suggest?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I’d suggest an over ear.... GS2000e, PS1000e, PS2000e, or on used market, GS1000e (used better than new for this one, as I found that it takes over 400 hours of burn in), GS1000i (truly great), GH1000, or PS1000 (another really good one).


----------



## HungryPanda

Why not give PS500e a chance. Get some metal in your life


----------



## ESL-1

The HF3 is a really great value and has the cache of being specifically offered to Head Fi members which I am sure will add to it's desirability once they are no longer available.

As good as the value/performance ratio is I do feel that the GH2 is still the better performer but does cost a bit more.  Back to personal preferences but if I could only have one of the two and the $ difference was not a concern I would choose the GH2.  

Buy both and and enjoy it all! Ha


----------



## pepku

The worst part is that, I can’t listen them before buying. I don’t like grados with G cush. I once listen to the PS500 and i didn’t like them.


----------



## ruhenheiM

pepku said:


> I want to buy new grado to my collection but I have no idea which one. At this moment I'm considering gh2 (I can still find one in UK) or hf3. At this moment I own rs1i, sr60, wooded sr80 and DIY ypsilon. What you suggest?


which model do you like from your collection? do you want something a bit different or something better?


----------



## BobG55 (Jun 27, 2019)

pepku said:


> I want to buy new grado to my collection but I have no idea which one. At this moment I'm considering gh2 (I can still find one in UK) or hf3. At this moment I own rs1i, sr60, wooded sr80 and DIY ypsilon. What you suggest?



What source and which [headphone] amplifier do you own ?  Some headphones sound better or worse depending on the source and/ or headphone amp used.

For example, I own the Grado GS1000i which can sound a bit too bright when paired with a neutral sounding amp.  With my Violectric V281 headphone amplifier which is slightly on the warm side, the GS1000i sounds great.


----------



## ESL-1 (Jun 28, 2019)

BobG55 said:


> What source and which [headphone] amplifier do you own ?  Some headphones sound better or worse depending on the source and/ or headphone amp used.
> 
> For example, I own the Grado GS1000i which can be on the bright side with a neutral sounding amp.  With my Violectric V281 headphone amplifier the GS1000i sounds great.



I agree 100% in regards to amp matching and better combos.  It is the main reason I have as many amps as I do in my collection.  Sort of gives me a full array of amp sonics or "spices" as I like to call them to eventually decide what sounds better with what.  In general I find Grados less amp fussy than many other headphones but it can still make a big difference if you can get a chance to hear some amps and find the one that brings out the best to your taste.  Sometimes a good portion of the fun is in the journey.

Enjoy the ride, enjoy the destination.


----------



## marca56

I have a Schiit Modi Multibit and Vali 2 to go along with my Grado SR80e, GW100 and now custom, Grado-like headset with Turbulent drivers and Shipibo Zebra wood cups and aluminum gimbals and rods. They sound warm, bright and clear. The custom set just sounds "real" and more immersive but they all sound great. Schiit and Grado's go together like wine and cheese or peanut butter and chocolate.


----------



## XLR8

Hello guys,
I'm back. 
Just added the delicious and stunning looking Rs2e to my collection. 

Can't wait for them to arrive. 
Happy listening all.


----------



## pepku

ruhenheiM said:


> which model do you like from your collection? do you want something a bit different or something better?


I think I like rs1i the most. I’am using chord mojo to drive my headphones and I think its perfect match. Before I used aune t1 and fiio e10k.


----------



## fleasbaby

marca56 said:


> I have a Schiit Modi Multibit and Vali 2 to go along with my Grado SR80e, GW100 and now custom, Grado-like headset with Turbulent drivers and Shipibo Zebra wood cups and aluminum gimbals and rods. They sound warm, bright and clear. The custom set just sounds "real" and more immersive but they all sound great. Schiit and Grado's go together like wine and cheese or peanut butter and chocolate.



RE the Grado, Schiit synergy, I agree. I use the Vali 2/Modi 3 MB combo for my work desk setup. Always a pleasure with stock or modded Grados, as well as custom builds. At CanJam the Grado room was set up with about 6 or 7 Schiit Lyr amps for listening.


----------



## tlainhart

Gippy said:


> Yayaya it's time for the GS2000e (2Ke) vs GS3000e (3Ke) comparison! Unfortunately, I don't have any other flagship headphones in my possession so I can't compare directly with other heavy hitters. But I primarily went with the 2Ke initially because it was a super lightweight wooden headphone. At the time, it was Grado's wooden flagship, as the 3Ke was released two years later. Anything over 350g is too heavy for me, so that rules out many flagships that I would've otherwise considered anyway. Let's get to it!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



@Gippy - what are you using for EQ?  Software or Hardware?


----------



## Shane D

I love my GH2's! I loved my GH2's more with a Burson Fun amp!
And now I love them even more.

My chain is now Sony DAP to SMSL DAC to Schiit Loki to Burson Fun. Insert GH2 and add bass. Audio  nirvana! This is what I have been looking for.


----------



## Amish

So what is a fair price for a Grado GS1000 (original) in mint condition? I'm wondering if I overspent. It's hard judging the value when most of these GS1000's are the newer versions being sold. I paid $455. Now mind you looking at prices I see them going for $550 to $700+ so i think I got a decent deal but just wondering.


----------



## ruhenheiM

pepku said:


> I think I like rs1i the most. I’am using chord mojo to drive my headphones and I think its perfect match. Before I used aune t1 and fiio e10k.


ps1000e or gh2 maybe



Amish said:


> So what is a fair price for a Grado GS1000 (original) in mint condition? I'm wondering if I overspent. It's hard judging the value when most of these GS1000's are the newer versions being sold. I paid $455. Now mind you looking at prices I see them going for $550 to $700+ so i think I got a decent deal but just wondering.



it's used to be around 450usd. i don't think the price has changed


----------



## Amish (Jun 29, 2019)

ruhenheiM said:


> ps1000e or gh2 maybe
> 
> 
> 
> it's used to be around 450usd. i don't think the price has changed




I can't find them cheaper than $500 online used. Most are much more expensive. I actually won these on ebay. Been wanting them for a very long time but never wanted to spend the money. Last time I heard a set was back at a can jam and I loved them.

The important thing for me is that I did not over pay so looks like im good.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Amish said:


> I can't find them cheaper than $500 online used. Most are much more expensive. I actually won these on ebay. Been wanting them for a very long time but never wanted to spend the money. Last time I heard a set was back at a can jam and I loved them.
> 
> The important thing for me is that I did not over pay so looks like im good.


yea. 450-500 looks more like a fair price to me. seems it's not that old, they also not using any "special" drivers, and i'm guessing not many people looking for that particular model,unless grado only sold a few of gs1000 in very short amount of time before they introduce the i-models( i'm not fully aware of this case though) 

for the normal grado models most of the time the price are higher than standard because of the seller location in my experience. outside US, grado headphones are very expensive or the headphone is recabled usually with moon audio black dragon.

well enjoy your gs1000! happy listening!


----------



## ruhenheiM

tlainhart said:


> Question about next Grado HP purchase.
> 
> I own both an SR-60 and SR-125 (L-pad) that are ~20 years old, and a GS2000e that's a couple years old.  Owned a GS1000e that I never cared for.  I had a PS2000e on loan from  TTVJ, and loved it.  Otherwise I own an AQ Nighthawk and a Senn 6xx
> 
> ...



since your sr125 is pink drivers. maybe rs1 with pink driver


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ruhenheiM said:


> yea. 450-500 looks more like a fair price to me. seems it's not that old, they also not using any "special" drivers, and i'm guessing not many people looking for that particular model,unless grado only sold a few of gs1000 in very short amount of time before they introduce the i-models( i'm not fully aware of this case though)
> 
> for the normal grado models most of the time the price are higher than standard because of the seller location in my experience. outside US, grado headphones are very expensive or the headphone is recabled usually with moon audio black dragon.
> 
> well enjoy your gs1000! happy listening!


Considering the RS1i offen goes in my country for around 450 USD, I'd take the GS1000 at $500 in a heartbeat. Well, if I had the money.


----------



## pepku

I think I’ll buy gh2. From what I read, they’re perfect match for me. Nobody from 4ourears replied for my email about international shipping and there is also lovely coccobolo wood on the gh2...


----------



## Shane D

pepku said:


> I think I’ll buy gh2. From what I read, they’re perfect match for me. Nobody from 4ourears replied for my email about international shipping and there is also lovely coccobolo wood on the gh2...



GH2's are awesome! But I am biased.

Shane D


----------



## ESL-1 (Jun 30, 2019)

HF3 ORDER UPDATE:  Any INTERNATIONAL orders Must use PayPal for payment, no credit card payment outside of the U.S.

*******************************************************************************************************************************************************


----------



## JoeDoe

ESL-1 said:


> HF3 ORDER UPDATE:  Any INTERNATIONAL orders Must use PayPal for payment, no credit card payment outside of the U.S.
> 
> *******************************************************************************************************************************************************



Where do I go to order them?


----------



## ESL-1 (Jun 30, 2019)

JoeDoe said:


> Where do I go to order them?



CORRECTED LINK TO FIND THE HF3 on the site, it is hidden unless you use this new link below:

https://www.4ourears.net/hf3_p/4e-hf3.htm

That is the only source for the HF3 and CORRECTED link to access the HF3, it will not otherwise come up on the site.

Go for them, you will really like them.


----------



## Amish (Jun 30, 2019)

ESL-1 said:


> CORRECTED LINK TO FIND THE HF3 on the site, it is hidden unless you use this new link below:
> 
> https://www.4ourears.net/hf3_p/4e-hf3.htm
> 
> ...



Does anyone know what these cans are based off of? Or what they most closely sound like? As in the GH1 or 325? trying to find some info on them...not finding much.

Never mind...it seems @pure5152 had a listen to them and said this: _"Heard it in person and it sounds great, like a super rs2e, with better extension and soundstage." 
_
That's better than expected. Ordered. I missed out on the GH2 and at this price I don't think I can pass on the HF3.


----------



## ESL-1

Amish said:


> Does anyone know what these cans are based off of? Or what they most closely sound like? As in the GH1 or 325? trying to find some info on them...not finding much.
> 
> Never mind...it seems @pure5152 had a listen to them and said this: _"Heard it in person and it sounds great, like a super rs2e, with better extension and soundstage."
> _
> That's better than expected. Ordered. I missed out on the GH2 and at this price I don't think I can pass on the HF3.



I liked the HF3 more than my early RS2 and felt it went sonically in the the direction of the GH2.  I feel the GH2 edges out the HF3 but look at the difference in cost.  This model is not really based on any particular models.  John Grado wanted to design something special for a long desired new Head Fi Special Edition Grado.  I thing he has succeeded beyond beyond any Head Fier's expectations.  That he decided to also gift us with such an amazingly low price is the icing on the proverbial cake.

The HF3 I had listened to had accumulated well over 100 hours of play time as I had it in my possession for close to two weeks.  They sounded very good when I first started listening but they continued to improve and evolve as the hours began to accrue.  They really are refined, impactful and do have an excellent open and spatial aspect.  These are really a slam dunk in my opinion and not to be missed.

Congratulations on placing your order......


----------



## Amish

ESL-1 said:


> I liked the HF3 more than my early RS2 and felt it went sonically in the the direction of the GH2.  I feel the GH2 edges out the HF3 but look at the difference in cost.  This model is not really based on any particular models.  John Grado wanted to design something special for a long desired new Head Fi Special Edition Grado.  I thing he has succeeded beyond beyond any Head Fier's expectations.  That he decided to also gift us with such an amazingly low price is the icing on the proverbial cake.
> 
> The HF3 I had listened to had accumulated well over 100 hours of play time as I had it in my possession for close to two weeks.  They sounded very good when I first started listening but they continued to improve and evolve as the hours began to accrue.  They really are refined, impactful and do have an excellent open and spatial aspect.  These are really a slam dunk in my opinion and not to be missed.
> 
> Congratulations on placing your order......



Thanks for sharing your impressions! I always miss this kind of stuff. Avid music lover but don't spend a lot of time in the forums. I couldn't pass these up at this price knowing they are limited edition and designed for us. I look forward to spending a lot of time with these.


----------



## Nickelodeon

In case anybody missed reading it, Grover Neville (over at inner/FIDELITY) had these words to say about how the HF-3's sounded:

"Next up was a company I had not expected to see at this CanJam, or really any CanJam ever. Grado Labs had a separate room outside the main event space, showing their third Head-Fi collaboration headphone, the HF-3, as well as a variety of the rest of their lineup and a few special editions. [...] I came away with a lot more respect for Grado’s design abilities, both after this conversation and after listening to the HF-3 Head-Fi collaboration. It looks much like a simpler RS headphone, and sounds nothing like any other Grado that I’ve heard. Theres smooth, balanced, bass, a relaxed midrange and open and very smooth treble. All of it does a great job of sounding both natural and clear, with a surprisingly good stage depth. No, bass didn’t extend to the most titanic low notes, it still had those awful foam pads and the overall sound profile isn’t going to give you HD800 levels of sound staging, but this thing certainly sounds like a headphone designed by folks who know what a competent modern headphone should sound like. While I feel I have a better understanding of what Grado’s target audience is, the HF-3 left me wishing they would do collaborations and on-off products like this more often."

Read more at https://www.innerfidelity.com/conte...sson-audio-and-grado-labs#Mpj5mofc3IhSX0Rl.99


----------



## Amish

Thanks for the link. So that is three people with three different impressions. lol Just goes to prove that we all hear things differently. I like Neville's way of describing these cans the best if I'm honest. The sound signature he described seems interesting.


----------



## XLR8

Interesting. 
As my hf2 is a hybrid wood/metal design similar to ps500e, is that the same with the HF3 design?


----------



## pepku

I’ve just ordered gh2. Can’t wait!! Btw do you guys know where can I find good cable to connect my chord mojo to iphone?


----------



## pepku

I’ve just ordered gh2. Can’t wait!! Btw do you guys know where can I find good cable to connect my chord mojo to iphone?


----------



## Amish

pepku said:


> I’ve just ordered gh2. Can’t wait!! Btw do you guys know where can I find good cable to connect my chord mojo to iphone?



3.5mm to 3.5mm? How long? I have two of these cables. One a custom cable I made which is about 3" long and the other is a Pangea which is a nicely built cable and works with my portable amp and iphone but it is 0.6 meter long. Works great on my desk.


----------



## marca56

I got a great custom cable from Shipibo Audio when they built my new custom Grado's ... here's what they look like:


----------



## audiobomber

Amish said:


> 3.5mm to 3.5mm?


He's asking for some type of USB cable to connect an iPhone to his DAC. I can't help, I don't speak Apple.


----------



## marca56

So what connector does the DAC have? USB-A, micro-USB, mini-USP? What Mac connector? USB-A or USB-C? I can help but don't know what he has


----------



## Amish (Jul 2, 2019)

audiobomber said:


> He's asking for some type of USB cable to connect an iPhone to his DAC. I can't help, I don't speak Apple.



I know what he is asking for as far as wanting a cable to use with iphone. I own an iphone too. a 3.5mm to 3.5mm will work between the iphone and Chord. No USB needed. But USB is an option that can be used though he did not clarify. The simplest way to go about this would be 3.5 to 3.5 coax spdif.

@marca56 As for the connectors:

The Chord has a micro USB, 3.5mm coax and toslink.


----------



## fleasbaby

Amish said:


> I know what he is asking for as far as wanting a cable to use with iphone. I own an iphone too. a 3.5mm to 3.5mm will work between the iphone and Chord. No USB needed. But USB is an option that can be used though he did not clarify. The simplest way to go about this would be 3.5 to 3.5 coax spdif.
> 
> @marca56 As for the connectors:
> 
> The Chord has a micro USB, 3.5mm coax and toslink.



Is he asking about the Apple CCK (Camera Connector Kit)?


----------



## pepku

I was asking about usb micro to lighting cable


----------



## marca56

see https://www.amazon.com/Owoda-iPhone...+to+lightning&qid=1562087628&s=gateway&sr=8-3


----------



## TooFrank

ESL-1 said:


> I liked the HF3 more than my early RS2 and felt it went sonically in the the direction of the GH2.  I feel the GH2 edges out the HF3 but look at the difference in cost.  This model is not really based on any particular models.  John Grado wanted to design something special for a long desired new Head Fi Special Edition Grado.  I thing he has succeeded beyond beyond any Head Fier's expectations.  That he decided to also gift us with such an amazingly low price is the icing on the proverbial cake.
> 
> The HF3 I had listened to had accumulated well over 100 hours of play time as I had it in my possession for close to two weeks.  They sounded very good when I first started listening but they continued to improve and evolve as the hours began to accrue.  They really are refined, impactful and do have an excellent open and spatial aspect.  These are really a slam dunk in my opinion and not to be missed.
> 
> Congratulations on placing your order......


So you got me into this too.. Don’t know if it was this pics or your remarks, but now I placed my order for the HF3s. Really don’t need a “competitor” to the GH2’s, but they do look nice.....hope the sound follows....


----------



## ProzacMessiah

Nickelodeon said:


> In case anybody missed reading it, Grover Neville (over at inner/FIDELITY) had these words to say about how the HF-3's sounded:
> 
> "Next up was a company I had not expected to see at this CanJam, or really any CanJam ever. Grado Labs had a separate room outside the main event space, showing their third Head-Fi collaboration headphone, the HF-3, as well as a variety of the rest of their lineup and a few special editions. [...] I came away with a lot more respect for Grado’s design abilities, both after this conversation and after listening to the HF-3 Head-Fi collaboration. It looks much like a simpler RS headphone, and sounds nothing like any other Grado that I’ve heard. Theres smooth, balanced, bass, a relaxed midrange and open and very smooth treble. All of it does a great job of sounding both natural and clear, with a surprisingly good stage depth. No, bass didn’t extend to the most titanic low notes, it still had those awful foam pads and the overall sound profile isn’t going to give you HD800 levels of sound staging, but this thing certainly sounds like a headphone designed by folks who know what a competent modern headphone should sound like. While I feel I have a better understanding of what Grado’s target audience is, the HF-3 left me wishing they would do collaborations and on-off products like this more often."
> 
> Read more at https://www.innerfidelity.com/conte...sson-audio-and-grado-labs#Mpj5mofc3IhSX0Rl.99



"I spoke with Johnathan [sic] Grado a bit there and I get the distinct impression that he knows exactly how his headphones sound and are perceived...." And how is that? No need to be coy, Grover.


----------



## XLR8

Anyone have any pics of the hf3 without the L cushions?


----------



## Amish

XLR8 said:


> Anyone have any pics of the hf3 without the L cushions?



I havent seen any myself but once they arrive I will post some pictures if someone else doesn't beat me to it.


----------



## pepku

I’ve just recived gh2. I really like what I’m hearing


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

THEY RELEASED THE HF3???


----------



## ESL-1

WilliamLeonhart said:


> THEY RELEASED THE HF3???




I think they will begin shipping the HF3 later this month.


----------



## panoptikon

I put an order on a pair of RS1e... seems like one of the more disliked Grados of the E-generation, but I found a good price and I'm curious about them. I'll have them as a somewhat portable alternative with an ifi xDSD. I'll have PS2000e for home use and also the GW100 when traveling lightweight  

Speaking of this last pair of phones (GW100), I noticed blueish marks on the surface visible when removing the cushions the other day. (See the pic below, centrally in front of the driver) I assumed it was just marks from a pen but inquiring with Grado, they offered to replace my pair. Anyone with GW100s who sees something similar on their pair?


----------



## Mad Max

It is likely nothing.
Maybe it might come off with a Lysol/Clorox wipe.


----------



## ESL-1

pepku said:


> I’ve just recived gh2. I really like what I’m hearing




And they will improve as you get more play time on them.

Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## pepku

I've just played maggot brain from funkadelic on them. I think I found my new favorite headphones, thank you all for making me decide to buy them.


----------



## ESL-1 (Jul 5, 2019)

I recently added a second hand Rupert Neve Designs RNHP headphone amp to my collection.  He is well known for his top quality studio gear, mixing consoles, etc.  So far I have it tried it with several of my phones and am liking it very much, very neutral in my opinion.  

I have found it a very good sonic marriage with any of my Grados that I have tried so far.  At $549 retail and generally available at $499 I think this one bears some heavy consideration.  It is styled in a no nonsense pro gear approach which you may or not fancy.  I like it and it looks like nothing I have in my collection.  The pot feels as good or better than any amp that I have owned or handled.  Just adds to the enjoyment.  Tracks perfectly without having detents which I happen to typically dislike.  

Link below to the amp on his site.  Check it out and do some surfing to see his other gear.  Very impressive and he is now 92 yo.

https://rupertneve.com/products/rnhp-headphone-amplifier/


----------



## Amish

This is a well known amp (RNHP headphone amp) and one I have considered buying in the past. One day and for the right price (secondhand) I may pick one up.


----------



## AndyBurns

panoptikon said:


> I put an order on a pair of RS1e... seems like one of the more disliked Grados of the E-generation, but I found a good price and I'm curious about them.


I just returned a pair. Was very disappointed. Put about 50 hours on them waiting for to open up, never did. Everything you read about the muffled treble is true. RS2e's arrived Friday. Liked them much better right out of the box. They are keepers.


----------



## JoeDoe

ESL-1 said:


> I recently added a second hand Rupert Neve Designs RNHP headphone amp to my collection.  He is well known for his top quality studio gear, mixing consoles, etc.  So far I have it tried it with several of my phones and am liking it very much, very neutral in my opinion.
> 
> I have found it a very good sonic marriage with any of my Grados that I have tried so far.  At $549 retail and generally available at $499 I think this one bears some heavy consideration.  It is styled in a no nonsense pro gear approach which you may or not fancy.  I like it and it looks like nothing I have in my collection.  The pot feels as good or better than any amp that I have owned or handled.  Just adds to the enjoyment.  Tracks perfectly without having detents which I happen to typically dislike.
> 
> ...



Indeed, the RNHP is one of the better SS amps under $1k. I’ve owned it twice and it’d be on my short list if I was in the market again. Like @ESL-1 says, it plays very well with Grados, and in my experience especially with the PS1000. highly recommended to anyone looking to step up their headphone game, especially if they’re not interested in tubes!


----------



## zazex

AndyBurns said:


> I *just returned a pair. Was very disappointed. Put about 50 hours on them waiting for to open up, never did. Everything you read about the muffled treble is true.* RS2e's arrived Friday. Liked them much better right out of the box. They are keepers.





That this continues to be the impression of so many upon hearing the RS1e's
is just so interesting!  To me, anyway.  I remember being so eager to hear them
when they were first released - and also was so disappointed. 

Some hints here and there that maybe Grado has been doing some tweaking
or tinkering with them...but still the reviews are just not terribly positive - though
they remain positive for their other headphones.

"(shakes head)"


----------



## XLR8

I am listening to my RS1i's right now and one word sums them up

_"Bliss"

_


----------



## panoptikon

I read a positive user review of the RS1e saying they need some seeerious burn-in time before the treble becomes defined. And that one cannot expect them to be a RS1i ver.2.

Unfortunately my dealer did not have them for audition so I alternated between PS500e and GS1000e with the intended source and concluded I likely cannot to wrong with a Grado ”in-between” them (both sounded great - I honestly prefered them to the Abyss Diana and Focal Stellia I also tried out, which is not saying they would scale up more with better electronics). 

I’d just be very suprised if Grado ”failed” the RS1e as one can be inclined to believe reading diverse opinions. Upon asking Grado themselves they let me know RS1e is superior to RS2e in dynamics and transperancy, but that’s of course not saying things can be to our disliking with the overall sound signature. The one thing I made sure is to get a pair with a brown leather band so to have the latest version, if there is one...


----------



## fleasbaby

zazex said:


> That this continues to be the impression of so many upon hearing the RS1e's
> is just so interesting!  To me, anyway.  I remember being so eager to hear them
> when they were first released - and also was so disappointed.
> 
> ...



I had a pair of the first iteration of the RS1e, the ones with the proteuding drivers and was disappointed. I heard the latest version at CanJam SoCal and still felt they just weren't interesting compared to all the other good stuff on hand.


----------



## gazzington

I'm after some grados for both home use and at work. I listen to jazz, rock, metal and classical and occasional hip hop. I can spend up to £800. Which grados would you people recommend? I'll be running them from either dx220, n6ii, sp1000 or fiio M11. I used to own 325e but had to sell them and currently have 60e.


----------



## Dillan

Hey all..

Been a LONG time since browsing this site. I was wondering.. I have brand new unopened GH1 and GH2 headphones that I bought and have put them in safe storage. Do you think the value has or will go up?


----------



## ProzacMessiah

A quick browse of the sales forum shows an unopened pair of GH1s was last offered in 2018. It was put up for sale for MSRP twice, but does not appear to have sold. 

On the other hand, lightly used pairs usually sell pretty quickly. Check the forum for pricing.


----------



## tlainhart

Dillan said:


> Hey all..
> 
> Been a LONG time since browsing this site. I was wondering.. I have brand new unopened GH1 and GH2 headphones that I bought and have put them in safe storage. Do you think the value has or will go up?



I've been keeping my eye on new or lightly used GH2S - they seem to go in the 500-600 range (eBay goes much higher than that - perhaps you could get lucky there if you're looking to sell).


----------



## dr cornelius

ESL-1 said:


> I recently added a second hand Rupert Neve Designs RNHP headphone amp to my collection.  He is well known for his top quality studio gear, mixing consoles, etc.  So far I have it tried it with several of my phones and am liking it very much, very neutral in my opinion.
> 
> I have found it a very good sonic marriage with any of my Grados that I have tried so far.  At $549 retail and generally available at $499 I think this one bears some heavy consideration.  It is styled in a no nonsense pro gear approach which you may or not fancy.  I like it and it looks like nothing I have in my collection.  The pot feels as good or better than any amp that I have owned or handled.  Just adds to the enjoyment.  Tracks perfectly without having detents which I happen to typically dislike.
> 
> ...



I've seen a few of his consoles in studios - the recording industry would be very different without his contributions..

Another cool pro amp is the one from little labs: https://www.littlelabs.com/monotor.html


----------



## Amish (Jul 10, 2019)

Received my used original GS-1000 headphones yesterday. Going from a 325is to a GS-1000 is quite shocking. I mean the soundstage just expanded incredibly. My god what a difference. Mind you that I really love the grado 325is and think it sounds wonderful. Its a different sound for sure but I dig it. I don't know if I can listen to them again after hearing the GS-1000. It's like listening to music with a bag on my head....then someone lifts the bag up and the music expands and flows....it's a little shocking if I must admit.Now I would have never said that before as the 325 sounds damn good. I'm a fan for sure but the GS is just some all together different beast and the openess is crazy..

So now I am packing them up and shipping them to Grado today to have them completely gone through and serviced. With any luck they will arrive back around the same time as my HF3's. /crosses fingers.


----------



## gregorya (Jul 10, 2019)

Amish said:


> So now I am packing them up and shipping them to Grado today to have them completely gone through and serviced. With any luck they will arrive back around the same time as my HF3's. /crosses fingers.



Just curious, is there a problem with them or are you just being extra cautious?


----------



## Amish (Jul 10, 2019)

gregorya said:


> Just curious, is there a problem with them or are you just being extra cautious?



There is a problem for sure. They sound great and are in very nice looking condition but there is a slight noise in both transducers in the lower end of the frequency range. I experienced this very same thing in one transducer in my 325 which i bought off a member of head-fi a number of years ago. I seem to have that luck when it comes to Grado. Grado serviced them for me back then and they have worked beautifully ever since. I am now having Grado do the same for the GS1000 and I expect nothing but good things once they get returned.

I'd like to add that I inspected them for hair...none were found. It is a very slight buzz noise in both transducers and the right side is worse than the left. Some people might not detect it (like my wife) but I hear it clearly.


----------



## gregorya

Amish said:


> It is a very slight buzz noise in both transducers and the right side is worse than the left. Some people might not detect it (like my wife) but I hear it clearly.



If you're anything like me, once you hear it, you fixate on it and listen for it constantly... I'm sure Grado will fix you up. Is it a flat rate for service?

Good luck!


----------



## Amish (Jul 10, 2019)

gregorya said:


> If you're anything like me, once you hear it, you fixate on it and listen for it constantly... I'm sure Grado will fix you up. Is it a flat rate for service?
> 
> Good luck!



That is exactly me. Once I heard it (instantly) I could not stop listening to just it. I knew immediately that I would be sending them to Grado.

It is a flat rate as far as I know. They always send me a quote before shipping. The quote includes return shipping.

As an example the 325 cost me $45 for a full service and that included reversing all the lame mods the previous owner had done to them which is what most likely caused the issues and his reason for selling. This was back in 2015. (I should add that the mods that head-fier did were not evasive enough for Grado to deny working on them which is their policy. They will not service modded headphones unless the modding is mild. 

The GS-1000 costs quite a bit more at $150 but that could be due to a multitude of reasons including inflation. Grado does fantastic work and I am happy to pay the money.

One thing I can take away from all this is not to buy Grado used any more. Both times I did so both sellers claimed perfectly working headphones would be sent in excellent condition and both times I got BS'd. But having them sent off to Grado is the best bet and considering the price I paid for the GS's and the cost to service them I still come out under the current going rate so I'm fine with it. And boy or boy when I could ignore that buzzing for a moment or two the cans sounded faaantastic.

If the new HF3's sound better I'm screwed...I won't know what to put on my head. lol I kinda have a hard time thinking they could. We'll see.


----------



## Gippy (Jul 12, 2019)

AndyBurns said:


> I just returned a pair [of RS1e]. Was very disappointed. Put about 50 hours on them waiting for to open up, never did. Everything you read about the muffled treble is true.



The RS1e is the only model that uses a 50mm driver with L-cushions. I'm curious as to whether upgrading to the G-cushions alleviates the treble issue, as putting the G-cushions on a SR model makes them a screeching mess.



Amish said:


> If the new HF3's sound better I'm screwed...I won't know what to put on my head. lol I kinda have a hard time thinking they could. We'll see.



I actually could see the HF3 sounding better than a number of more expensive models, given that in that one CanJam coverage article, Jonathan Grado is fully aware of Grado's divisive reputation, and that the HF3 was designed for a particular segment that has shunned the company in recent years.


----------



## fleasbaby

Gippy said:


> The RS1e is the only model that uses a 50mm driver with L-cushions. I'm curious as to whether upgrading to the G-cushions alleviates the treble issue, as putting the G-cushions on a SR model makes them a screeching mess.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually could see the HF3 sounding better than a number of more expensive models, given that in that one CanJam coverage article, Jonathan Grado is fully aware of Grado's divisive reputation, and that the HF3 was designed for a particular segment that has shunned the company in recent years.



Could you link to the article? Haven't managed to catch any notes on it....just heard he was "...aware of who his market is..."


----------



## Amish

I use the G cush on my 325is. I like them. I pretty much have to run the G cush on everything because the L cush hurts my little ears. I found the g cush to really help with the 325 myself.


----------



## AudioDwebe

Great news (at least for me and I'm sure many others):  Just received an email that my HF3 has shipped.

Yes!


----------



## Nick (Jul 12, 2019)

Test, sorry


----------



## Nickelodeon

fleasbaby said:


> Could you link to the article? Haven't managed to catch any notes on it....just heard he was "...aware of who his market is..."



*Hi fleasbaby*,

There is a series of ten articles, written by Grover Neville, covering *CanJam SoCal 2019* published on the headphone review website *inner/FIDELITY*:

https://www.innerfidelity.com/category/canjam-socal-2019

The particular passage where the review of the Grado FH-3 occurs is in the fifth article published on June 27th:

https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/canjam-socal-2019-headamp-alex-rosson-audio-and-grado-labs

To quote the complete conversation (and review of the FH-3) that Grover Neville had while at the Grado Labs booth:

*"*Next up was a company I had not expected to see at this CanJam, or really any CanJam ever.  Grado Labs had a separate room outside the main event space, showing their third Head-Fi collaboration headphone, the HF-3, as well as a variety of the rest of their lineup and a few special editions. I have to admit the Harley-Davidson cups made from motorcycle pistons were kind of neat – at least from a design perspective – and I got to see their Oreo collaboration headphone, which while perhaps a little silly, was kind of fun as well. I spoke with Johnathan Grado a bit there and I get the distinct impression that he knows exactly how his headphones sound and are perceived, and that there’s some very intentional and focused product design going on here.

I came away with a lot more respect for Grado’s design abilities, both after this conversation and after listening to the HF-3 Head-Fi collaboration. It looks much like a simpler RS headphone, and sounds nothing like any other Grado that I’ve heard. Theres smooth, balanced, bass, a relaxed midrange and open and very smooth treble. All of it does a great job of sounding both natural and clear, with a surprisingly good stage depth. No, bass didn’t extend to the most titanic low notes, it still had those awful foam pads and the overall sound profile isn’t going to give you HD800 levels of sound staging, but this thing certainly sounds like a headphone designed by folks who know what a competent modern headphone should sound like. While I feel I have a better understanding of what Grado’s target audience is, the HF-3 left me wishing they would do collaborations and on-off products like this more often.

The folks at Grado mentioned that 100 per cent of the proceeds from the headphone will go to a charity selected by them and Head-Fi – pretty upstanding of them in my opinion. One of the Grado employees mentioned they were considering a foundation for hearing injuries and diseases, which seems like a perfect choice to me. Lots of respect to Grado labs and Head-Fi for doing a good thing with this collaboration, both in terms of sound and the charitable donation.*"*

The only correction I would make to what was written in the article, "100 per cent of the proceeds from the headphone will go to a charity selected by them [Grado] and Head-Fi", should insead read, "From each sale $100 will be contributed, in the name of the Head-Fi community and Grado, to a worthy charity to be determined." [The correction is quoted from the Grado FH-3 order page on Grado Labs' website.]


----------



## fleasbaby

Nickelodeon said:


> *Hi fleasbaby*,
> 
> There is a series of ten articles, written by Grover Neville, covering *CanJam SoCal 2019* published on the headphone review website *inner/FIDELITY*:
> 
> ...



Ah! I read that one, but didn't think too hard about the inferences. You summarized it nicely....funny thing was, I heard the HF3 as well, on the first day, (was the first person into the Grado room ) and I commented that it sounded brassy. Rich Grado said that they knew and were working on it. I wonder if a tweaked version was brought out later...overall I liked them, and also noted the better soundstage personally. I figured once they tuned them a little they would be pretty damn good.


----------



## Audio Addict

So who has ordered the HF-3?


----------



## elira

Audio Addict said:


> So who has ordered the HF-3?


I have. I liked the sound and that it’s light weight. Seems like a nice option for a portable headphone.


----------



## Mightygrey

My L cush pads from my GH1s are starting to die (mainly from cat - related reasons), so I've just hit the go button on some leather/merino pads from a small New Zealand vendor - they look incredible in brown, can't wait to hear them.

https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/prod...ne-headband-and-two-earpads-k43bz-j5zwt-5x5ht


----------



## mks100

Audio Addict said:


> So who has ordered the HF-3?



Mine is scheduled to arrive Tuesday.  I'll be away on Business so will not see them until Thursday.


----------



## Audio Addict

Audio Addict said:


> So who has ordered the HF-3?



I should have said I have.


----------



## Audio Addict

Mightygrey said:


> My L cush pads from my GH1s are starting to die (mainly from cat - related reasons), so I've just hit the go button on some leather/merino pads from a small New Zealand vendor - they look incredible in brown, can't wait to hear them.
> 
> https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/prod...ne-headband-and-two-earpads-k43bz-j5zwt-5x5ht



Those look awesome but the price is definitely in the high category.  Can't imagine someone buying them for the wireless Grados.


----------



## ProzacMessiah

Audio Addict said:


> So who has ordered the HF-3?



I have. I haven't received a shipping notification yet.


----------



## Amish (Jul 12, 2019)

Audio Addict said:


> So who has ordered the HF-3?



I have as well. And I too have not received notice of shipment. I assume those that ordered at canjam will get theirs shipped first. I ordered mine as soon as the link was posted on head-fi.


----------



## ESL-1 (Jul 12, 2019)

fleasbaby said:


> Ah! I read that one, but didn't think too hard about the inferences. You summarized it nicely....funny thing was, I heard the HF3 as well, on the first day, (was the first person into the Grado room ) and I commented that it sounded brassy. Rich Grado said that they knew and were working on it. I wonder if a tweaked version was brought out later...overall I liked them, and also noted the better soundstage personally. I figured once they tuned them a little they would be pretty damn good.



At least one of the three HF3 phones at the show did have significant playtime on them, I would estimate at more than 150 hours.  Do not know on the other two, they possibly had little or none.  That said, my experience had them quite good out of the box but they evolved a good bit in the time given.  A superb value and a good cause.

I am really looking forward to when the first buyers receive their phones and start to share impressions........

Tick, tock..........


----------



## Amish

Mightygrey said:


> My L cush pads from my GH1s are starting to die (mainly from cat - related reasons), so I've just hit the go button on some leather/merino pads from a small New Zealand vendor - they look incredible in brown, can't wait to hear them.
> 
> https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/prod...ne-headband-and-two-earpads-k43bz-j5zwt-5x5ht



Honestly i do not like how they look. Maybe in black it would look nicer but I do look forward to hearing what you think of them.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Audio Addict said:


> So who has ordered the HF-3?


I have.  Got a call from Richard Grado saying it would go out next week.


----------



## elira

I didn't notice the email this morning. My HF3 were shipped today and should be here next Tuesday.


----------



## Amish

Amish said:


> There is a problem for sure. They sound great and are in very nice looking condition but there is a slight noise in both transducers in the lower end of the frequency range. I experienced this very same thing in one transducer in my 325 which i bought off a member of head-fi a number of years ago. I seem to have that luck when it comes to Grado. Grado serviced them for me back then and they have worked beautifully ever since. I am now having Grado do the same for the GS1000 and I expect nothing but good things once they get returned.
> 
> I'd like to add that I inspected them for hair...none were found. It is a very slight buzz noise in both transducers and the right side is worse than the left. Some people might not detect it (like my wife) but I hear it clearly.



Good news. The seller refunded me the $195 for the Grado repair service and new pads. I'm super stoked that he did that.


----------



## Shane D (Jul 13, 2019)

Amish said:


> Good news. The seller refunded me the $195 for the Grado repair service and new pads. I'm super stoked that he did that.



Did you ask him for that or tell him about the repairs and he paid you?

Shane D


----------



## stickyjon23

Audio Addict said:


> So who has ordered the HF-3?


I have, and it is coming in on Tuesday as well.


----------



## Amish (Jul 13, 2019)

Shane D said:


> Did you ask him for that or tell him about the repairs and he paid you?
> 
> Shane D



I notified him the same day they arrived this past Monday but didn't hear from him at all. I was ready to give him negative feedback but decided to reach out once more first. I sent him a message showing him the quote from Grado and letting him know how disappointed I am considering his ad stated the headphones were in excellent condition. He responded this time and said he was out of town hence the no response. I asked him if he would be willing to help with the repair and he said he was. He said the headphones sat in storage for years and he didn't know they were damage etc. I have no idea if that is true or not but I'd like to think it is. He was very cool about it. I had already sent the headphones in for repair so ultimately it wouldn't matter what the seller did as I decided to keep them but it was very welcome that he footed the bill.


----------



## Shane D

Amish said:


> I notified him the same day they arrived this past Monday but didnt hear from him at all. I was ready to give him negative feedback and then sent in a message showing him the quote from Grado and letting him know how disappointed I am. He responded this time and said he was out of town hence the no response. I asked him if he would be willing to help with the repair and he said he was. He saif the headphones sat in storage for years and he didn't know they were damage etc. I have no idea if that is true or not but I'd like to think it is. He was very cool about it. I had already sent the headphones in for repair so ultimately it wouldn't matter what the seller did as I decided to keep them but it was very welcome that he footed the bill.



Cool that he stepped up. It would be nice to think he was a stand up guy VS afraid of negative feedback.

Shane D


----------



## XLR8

Ah yes ..
The Grado sounds magnifico..


----------



## Shane D

XLR8 said:


> Ah yes ..
> The Grado sounds magnifico..



I love some Grado porn!

Shane D


----------



## pepku

XLR8 said:


> Ah yes ..
> The Grado sounds magnifico..


Where did you buy that case?


----------



## XLR8

The case came with them.


----------



## XLR8

Did someone ask for more Grado porn?


----------



## lumohomo06




----------



## ruthieandjohn (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## XLR8

@ruthieandjohn 

Audio Nirvana


----------



## Amish

@ruthieandjohn that is a beautiful picture. The cans look great too! Sometimes I miss the country...


----------



## pepku

And my rs1i


----------



## Shane D

ruthieandjohn said:


>



Very woodsy.

Shane D


----------



## stickyjon23

IT CAME IN THE MAIL TODAY! EARLIER THAN EXPECTED!

I am not a big fan of the packaging. I find it worse than the pizza box to be honest. It was just a styrofoam cutout with the headphones inside shoved into the box(shown below the headphones).


----------



## Bob Ley

How do they sound?


----------



## Shane D

stickyjon23 said:


> IT CAME IN THE MAIL TODAY! EARLIER THAN EXPECTED!
> 
> I am not a big fan of the packaging. I find it worse than the pizza box to be honest. It was just a styrofoam cutout with the headphones inside shoved into the box(shown below the headphones).



Very neutral colour. What kind of wood?

Shane D


----------



## XLR8 (Jul 15, 2019)

@stickyjon23
When you get time, can you post photo with L cushions removed? 
Congrats by the way and interesting cable. 
Tia


----------



## stickyjon23

Bob Ley said:


> How do they sound?



With school starting up this week, I won't be able to give a proper impression until Saturday, but I will try to post some first impressions tonight.



Shane D said:


> Very neutral colour. What kind of wood?



No idea haha. I wish I knew. 



XLR8 said:


> @stickyjon23
> When you get time, can you post photo with L cushions removed?
> Congrats by the way and interesting cable.



Would you like white fabric pointing up or down?(I.E should the wood cups be facing up or facing down)


----------



## XLR8

stickyjon23 said:


> Would you like white fabric pointing up or down?(I.E should the wood cups be facing up or facing down)



Can you get a side view with the white fabric facing up.
Kudos


----------



## stickyjon23

XLR8 said:


> Can you get a side view with the white fabric facing up.
> Kudos



Do these work? Sorry for the potato lighting and camera quality. Don't have any nice camera equipment.


----------



## XLR8

@stickyjon23 

Brilliant.
Thanks a million


----------



## stickyjon23

XLR8 said:


> @stickyjon23
> 
> Brilliant.
> Thanks a million



Yeah the cups are unfinished on the inside compared to the outside. I like the feel of them on the outside. This cable is strange. Its as thick and stubborn as the original cable but looks and feels more expensive because of this new outer cover.


----------



## elira

Does Grado have a way of ungluing the drivers? I’m curious about how they repair their wooden headphones.


----------



## Amish (Jul 15, 2019)

Shane D said:


> Very neutral colour. What kind of wood?
> 
> Shane D


Red Oak

Rich Grado informed me today (after I pestered him) that mine should ship by end of week. Can't wait!


----------



## Shane D

Amish said:


> Red Oak



I can see it as white oak, but I never would have thought red oak.

Shane D


----------



## DavidA

elira said:


> Does Grado have a way of ungluing the drivers? I’m curious about how they repair their wooden headphones.


There are a few ways to take out a driver from wood cups, I've used vinegar and thin craft knife blade, takes a bit of time but minimal damage to cups or drivers.
Here are my RS2e drivers removed:

    
I also refinished the cups since they were a bit dried out as you can see in the second image with shows the refinished and before refinishing.


----------



## elira

DavidA said:


> There are a few ways to take out a driver from wood cups, I've used vinegar and thin craft knife blade, takes a bit of time but minimal damage to cups or drivers.
> Here are my RS2e drivers removed:
> 
> I also refinished the cups since they were a bit dried out as you can see in the second image with shows the refinished and before refinishing.


Nice work! Thanks for the info.


----------



## DavidA

elira said:


> Nice work! Thanks for the info.


Another thing I forgot to mention is that all my Grado/clones have SMC jacks so the cables are removeable and easily changed and dynamat has been added in the cups and on the back of drivers.  Also, as much as I like my RS2e it get little use these days since I've found I prefer the Nhoord Red V2 + ansagna wood cup (slightly better bass and imaging/soundstage and not quite as bright as RS2e) and Ypsilon R1 (better bass, treble, imaging and soundstage than RS2e, PS500, PS5000e, RS2e, RS1e, GS1000e, PS1000 and GS2000e).  Please take that these are my preferences and that of a few other friends who own the other Grados that were compared only.


----------



## XLR8

So much wood on display today.


----------



## marca56

These are my new custom Grado-like headphones. They use all the Shipibo Audio mods and Turbulent drivers. I requested a single sided removable 3.5mm female connector so I could easily replace the cable or add something like a V-Moda boom mic. I used EarZonk L-Pads. They sound awesome and feel great.


----------



## Amish (Jul 15, 2019)

Shane D said:


> I can see it as white oak, but I never would have thought red oak.
> 
> Shane D



Yeah...red oak doesn't actually look red. Maybe a hint in the grain but very light. I'm glad they used a hard wood this time. I think it was a great choice instead of pine.


----------



## AudioDwebe

Mine arrived a day early.  Saw this tiny Fedex package at my door.  By the size of the box, I was wondering what I'd ordered.

Looked to make sure it was addressed to me (it was) and looked to see where it came from.  Was surprised "Grado" was listed as the sender.  No double-box for these, I guess, which surprised me a bit.  I'm certain had I sent a pair of used cans to anyone on these forums in this manner I'd get negative feedback.

The cans arrived unblemished.

The cable has a nice, sturdy feel and is terminated in a 1/8" plug.  Grado provides a snap in 1/8" to 1/4" adapter.  I would have preferred the screw-in type.

I was listening to the RS1i through a Cambridge Audio 840c CDP connected to a RSA Apache before swapping to the HF3's.  The HF3's are easier to drive and the volume had to be turned down a bit to match the RS1i's.  Maybe these are geared toward (trans)portable use?  

The HF3's appear to have a larger headstage and I'm sure with proper burn-in they'll mellow out nicely.  They seem a bit "shouty" and I get a sense of the cans being a bit"in your face" straight out the box.  The RS1i's sounded relaxed and rich after a short time with the new cans.

Oh, and you can smell the wood varnish smell from the cups.  I'm sure that'll disappear in a day or two.

They look great and sound pretty good.  I suspect they'll level out at a sound quality between the RS1's and the PS1000's, which would be a great accomplishment at their price point.


----------



## wormsdriver

elira said:


> Does Grado have a way of ungluing the drivers? I’m curious about how they repair their wooden headphones.


yes


----------



## fleasbaby

Shane D said:


> Very neutral colour. What kind of wood?
> 
> Shane D





stickyjon23 said:


> With school starting up this week, I won't be able to give a proper impression until Saturday, but I will try to post some first impressions tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Amish said:


> Red Oak
> 
> Rich Grado informed me today (after I pestered him) that mine should ship by end of week. Can't wait!



Yeah, was going to say Red Oak. Its interesting they went with that. I have a bunch in my workshop. Its great stuff, but I've never seen it used in cups.


----------



## Amish (Jul 16, 2019)

My HF3 shipped today. Will have it on Thursday if all goes well.


----------



## tlainhart (Jul 16, 2019)

Amish said:


> Ok so Grado are only charging these huge shipping fee's for the HF3. any other headphone I put in the cart offers normal shipping fees that I would expect. So yeah...go figure.



I would suspect a bug on the web page first.


----------



## ProzacMessiah

AudioDwebe, those are obvious fakes. The correct spelling is Head-F1.


----------



## Amish (Jul 16, 2019)

tlainhart said:


> I would suspect a bug on the web page first.



Well if it is a bug it's been that way since the HF3 went up for sale. I sent an email to Grado for their response. I'll see what they say.

/edit Rich Grado responded to me. Still not 100% sure why the shipping charges are so high but I feel good about getting my headphones in two days so I won't think on it further.


----------



## Audio Addict (Jul 16, 2019)

I also received a shipping notice today.  I didn't ask for any express shipping so we will see how long FEDEX ground takes.

Their new packages still do not look very good compared to other manufacturers.

I will add this to my collection as I have the other 2.


----------



## Bob Ley

Got mine today. Love how they sound and will get better over time!


----------



## ESL-1

Bob Ley said:


> Got mine today. Love how they sound and will get better over time!



Most Definitely.... Enjoy the journey and congratulations.


----------



## elira

My Grado HF3 arrived.


----------



## pure5152 (Jul 16, 2019)

AudioDwebe said:


> The HF3's appear to have a larger headstage and I'm sure with proper burn-in they'll mellow out nicely.  They seem a bit "shouty" and I get a sense of the cans being a bit"in your face" straight out the box.  The RS1i's sounded relaxed and rich after a short time with the new cans.



Just got my HF-3 and just want to add another data-point here.  Yep, the HF-3 sounded pretty shouty right out of the box, but after 5 hours of burn-in playing medium-loud music, the shoutiness has smoothed away.  I'm getting increased depth, better micro dynamics and micro details.  This is the same HF-3 sound I fell in love with when I heard it at can jam socal, and I'm more than pleased.

Day One Immediate Impressions:

I'm loving the HF-3 with my THX 789 and ZDT Jr. so far -- both emphasize different aspects of the headphone's strengths.  The zdt jr images better, with a slightly richer, more cohesive, full-bodied and dynamic sound, while the THX sounds super fast and clean sounding, albeit slightly leaner and with less depth.

Innerfidelity was right, this is a new grado, one with a very pleasing balanced signature and impressive imaging and a great-quality intimate presentation.  There's some subbass roll-off at the very low end (it can't hit the lowest note in doin it right with authority).  But the bass is still punchy, dynamic, and fast, and songs from e.g. Infected Mushroom sound fantastic.

_(the following back-to-backs are done on a gumby A2 -> THX 789 setup single-ended using Spotify Premium.  Most were done pretty stream-of-consciousness in the heat of listening, so take that as you will.)_

Going from HF3 to Focal Clear:  Clears are a little harder to drive (had to turn up the volume a little bit).  Clear's recessed mids are immediately apparent.  Clears have a more expansive soundstage in all directions, and more present, with great quality subbass (I feel like I can feel it in my chest sometimes... very odd and satisfying feeling haha); but somehow sounds more "sleepy" and relaxed than the HF3, with the HF3 sounding more engaging.  The clears are definitely faster (you can hear more details in synths, for example), attacks are very articulate.

Going from Focal Clear to HF3:  Turned down volume.  Headphones are less comfortable, with scratchier earopads and harder clamp, but the lightness makes up for it.  Mids (vocals, instruments) seem a lot more present and lively.  Bass has less body (because less subbass), but sounds more punchy (kick drums in Fragments of Time sound super realistic to me).  Highs are more present, but not sibilant or harsh to me at all.  Less depth to sound, soundstage is more intimate/smaller (sitting in row 1-2), but a great balanced frequency response and punchy bass (sharper, more defined attacks) makes it sound more "live at a concert" sounding, and I love it.  HF3 has slightly less sharp transients, but are still fast, and resolution is on the same level as the clear.  That the HF3 even trades blows with a headphone roughly $1000 more expensive than it is just impressive (there was a period where I was writing this and forgot I was listening to the HF3s and just got sucked into the music - super engaging!).

Going from HF3 to Verite w/ Universe Pads ($350 vs $2500, unfair...?):  Had to turn up volume a lot.  Verite is much heavier, but more comfortable (like a secure, warm hug).  Verite sounds darker with a downsloping frequency response, but all of the treble details are there, with a lot more detail in the high-hat sustains and hits in Fragments of Time.  Resolution is a just a step up on the Verite, with more texture and microdetails, and a controlled and more immediate sound (pianos attacks and guitar plucks are super immediate and fast, for example).  That said, the HF3 with its more balanced frequency response sounds "clearer" to me, despite the Verite's better resolution (yes, clarity and resolution are two different things).  Soundstage on the verite is wider/fuller, but imaging is not the most precise (with the universe pads especially).  I freaking love the verite, just so fun to listen to with its downsloping, super-detailed, fast, full-bodied, textured, and dynamic sound.

Going from Verite to HF3:  Had to turn down volume a lot.  Much lighter, but more pressure against the ears.  The HF3 sounds leaner/dryer, but more clear, lively.  Attacks are less immediate, and there's less micro dynamics feeling of "space", but the HF3 is still fast and punchy sounding, with lots of detail still.  The details feel less layered and more compressed, but are still there.  I love how punchy the kick drums sound!  Imaging is super tight, honestly loving this up-close-to-the-stage-live-outside feeling I'm getting with the HF3.  Even though I feel like, yes, the Verite is on another tier in terms of immediacy and control of transients and resolution, and full-bodied soundstage, the HF3 has more of my ideal frequency response and I can see myself listening to the HF3 a lot for its engaging, lively sound.
I stand by my initial impressions, the HF3 sounds great regardless of comparison.  I feel that past a certain point with things audio, in terms of soundstage/resolution, things just sound great (this is "summit-fi" for me), and the HF3 definitely reaches that level for me.  The Clear and Verite beat it at certain aspects, but I keep coming back to the HF3 for its engaging and "live" sound.

At $350 with free shipping and no tax to california, these things are a crazy steal, and I highly recommend them.


----------



## bigbenrfan99

Has anyone had a chance to compare the HF3 to the GH4?


----------



## YonezuKenshi

This headphone came to my house today.

This is the first Grado headphone I bought.

Man, this is a superb headphone.


----------



## XLR8

You chose wisely


----------



## lumohomo06

bigbenrfan99 said:


> Has anyone had a chance to compare the HF3 to the GH4?



Would be interested to see the comparison between HF3 and RS2e, too.


----------



## Rwit

I also would like to hear the comparison to the RS2e


----------



## Audio Addict

Mine arrived so there really isn't much delay between ordering and fulfillment.


----------



## Amish

Mine arrived too. Took two days. Pretty fast!


----------



## arielext

My orders were a mess. Every time it stated my address didn't match my creditcards, but luckely they could charge me for all tries ...
How many international users tried to order and at what success rate?


----------



## rx79ez08

arielext said:


> My orders were a mess. Every time it stated my address didn't match my creditcards, but luckely they could charge me for all tries ...
> How many international users tried to order and at what success rate?


I ordered via PayPal. No shipping was charged. Still no notification that it has been shipped yet. Don't know what happened.


----------



## Oracle (Jul 18, 2019)

I need to become more familiar with the HF3 but I can give some initial thoughts between these two. The RS2e is more relaxed (smoother) sounding with a bit larger soundstage. The HF3 is more aggressive with a bit more bass slam, but with an incredible live like sound. I have around 200 hours on the RS2e and only 2 hours on the HF3 so the sound will likely change a bit like my RS2e's did with time.


----------



## mks100

For those that have received their HF3s...

1.  Do they have a Serial Number?
2.  If so, where is it?

...thanks in advance.


----------



## Amish

@mks100 I'll look when I get home.


----------



## ESL-1

They definitely will evolve and change for the better.  Enjoy the journey and keep everyone posted.  100 hours and the changes become more noticeable.

Have fun,
Joe


----------



## ESL-1 (Jul 18, 2019)

*VERY IMPORTANT COMFORT NOTE:*

As in many headphones and especially so with Grados it is extremely important to get the very best fit and comfort by adjusting (lightly bending) the headband to get the right combo of comfort (yes, Grados can be QUITE Comfortable when you take the time to find that best fit).  On the HF3 I found that just opening up the gap by lightly bending the headband outward got it perfect for me and sound performance will be optimized.    Be sure to experiment a bit to see what works best for you, your head and your ears.

Enjoy the results of your slight fine tuning......


----------



## Amish

mks100 said:


> For those that have received their HF3s...
> 
> 1.  Do they have a Serial Number?
> 2.  If so, where is it?
> ...



No serial number. If there is one it would have to be internal and not for our eyes.


----------



## Amish

Here are mine...wooo these things are shouty out of the box....keep that gain down.


----------



## ESL-1

Amish said:


> Here are mine...wooo these things are shouty out of the box....keep that gain down.




Enjoy their development...... They evolve quite nicely.

BTW, what is the overall sound signature on the amp pictured?, I never had the chance to audition one.  

I circulated among a number of my amps and got lots of good matches as the headphones matured.


----------



## Amish (Jul 18, 2019)

@ESL-1
Have you ever listened to the Dark Voice 337? Really though it depends on the tubes you run. Smooth, warm, natural, detailed sparkly highs but not bright...highs roll off a bit which is what I prefer.

This amp shines with Grado IMO. Sounds great with my LCD2's too and HD600's but the Grados are just a perfect pairing with this amp.


----------



## AndyBurns

Oracle said:


> I need to become more familiar with the HF3 but I can give some initial thoughts between these two. The RS2e is more relaxed (smoother) sounding with a bit larger soundstage. The HF3 is more aggressive with a bit more bass slam, but with an incredible live like sound. I have around 200 hours on the RS2e and only 2 hours on the HF3 so the sound will likely change a bit like my RS2e's did with time.



So more similar to the SR325 than the RS2?


----------



## Amish (Jul 19, 2019)

AndyBurns said:


> So more similar to the SR325 than the RS2?



Not at all. I have a pair of 325is on my desk and they sound nothing alike compared to the HF3.
The HF3 sounds nothing like my 325 or my GS-1000. I mean sure I can tell they are Grado but naw...it's almost a new sound signature all together.

Impressions during first sit through...
So I've been listening to these for 5 hours now. Very dynamic cans for sure. Very lively. Solid bass kick, fairly spacious, and great resolution. The highs are sparkly but not overly bright; this could be due to my tubes but this sounds so lively. Music is clean and detailed. I can barely turn up the gains on my amp before these things are jumping! Attack and decay is solid! Compared to the SR325is which I have to crank the gains up a decent amount more for the same output. Speaking of the 325...they sound great, a different sound signature for sure. The HF3 really sounds more open and alive compared to the 325. Doesn't come close to the spaciousness of the GS-1000 but damn the HF3 sounds good. I'm betting it will get better as time goes by.

The downside? I hate L-Cush. They have always bothered my ears and these are no different. I have really small ears and the way they rest on them just causes discomfort over an hour or two. For some reason these seems a bit more comfy than the 325 with stock L-cush though. I run G-Cush on my 325 and I have a brand new set sitting in the bag waiting to go on the HF3. I do not plan to change them out though until I have spent a good amount of time with the L-cush. The cord is very stiff too...just like all grado but I'm used to it so I can live with it.

/edit I couldn't resist and tossed the G-cush on. First impression: a little more spacious sounding, tames the energy a bit and bass is maybe slightly smoother. God so much more comfortable. With the G-Cush on I feel like I need to turn the gains up on my amp. I switched back to the L-cush and had to quickly lower the gains. With L-cush the HF3 is much more energetic and lively. Bass is quite a bit tighter too. I think I prefer the L-cush sound for sure.


----------



## BootsandPants

For those of you who pre-ordered the HF3; did you receive a shipping confirmation when they were sent to you? Still waiting on mine


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I just yesterday received my shipping confirmation for my HF3,:via FedEx, with delivery scheduled for Tuesday.


----------



## elira

mks100 said:


> For those that have received their HF3s...
> 
> 1.  Do they have a Serial Number?
> 2.  If so, where is it?
> ...


Check in the external sidewall of the chamber under the pads. All my other Grado have the serial number there.


----------



## Amish

elira said:


> Check in the external sidewall of the chamber under the pads. All my other Grado have the serial number there.



Mine do not. First place I checked.


----------



## Amish (Jul 19, 2019)

BootsandPants said:


> For those of you who pre-ordered the HF3; did you receive a shipping confirmation when they were sent to you? Still waiting on mine



Yes. I received the email on Tuesday and the headphones yesterday.

Rich Grado and team are building these by order date so there could be a number of people who purchased before you. I talked to Rich about this on Monday.


----------



## tenedosian

Hey guys, got a quick question for my new Grado RS2e :

Can I change the 3.5 mm plug of the phones and put a 4.4 mm one in order to use it with Sony WM1A through balanced?

I don't have to change the whole cable for that, right? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DavidA

tenedosian said:


> Hey guys, got a quick question for my new Grado RS2e :
> 
> Can I change the 3.5 mm plug of the phones and put a 4.4 mm one in order to use it with Sony WM1A through balanced?
> 
> ...


yes, but its a PITA to work with the stock 8 wire cable IMO but its the easiest solution.  Since I'm one that really hates the stock cable since its stiff, heavy and either too short or too long I installed SMC jacks so I can use what ever cable I want


----------



## Gippy (Jul 20, 2019)

I would order the HF3 myself, except that it's virtually certain that it can't match my GS3000e. That's fair, given the latter costs 5X more. If it's actually better (and it could be, as it apparently has a different sound signature), then Grado just obsoleted their entire high-end lineup overnight. My daily rotation only has room for a single open-backed home headphone, and I still haven't managed to sell my GS2000e yet.

More interesting is the HF3 vs. the SR325e, PS500e, and the three current midrange woodies: GH3/GH4/RS2e.


----------



## Amish (Jul 20, 2019)

@Gippy I have the GS-1000 and it sounds nothing like it. You have nothing to worry about. IMO the HF3 has an altogether different sound signature but it does not mean its better. I actually prefer the GS-1000 myself. Not taking anything away from the HF3 though. It's great but it's different. I own a set of the SR325is as well and the HF3 is much better sounding. By a lot.


----------



## mortcola

Gippy said:


> I would order the HF3 myself, except that it's virtually certain that it can't match my GS3000e. That's fair, given the latter costs 5X more. If it's actually better (and it could be, as it apparently has a different sound signature), then Grado just obsoleted their entire high-end lineup overnight. My daily rotation only has room for a single open-backed home headphone, and I still haven't managed to sell my GS2000e yet.
> 
> More interesting is the HF3 vs. the SR325e, PS500e, and the three current midrange woodies: GH3/GH4/RS2e.



 Maybe my own neurotic Superman versus Batman headphone mentality can help.

 Your devices shouldn’t be in competition. My GS3000E is going to be an end game instrument for a while. But simpler devices can have a certain magic, as well as practical value. 

I have a  baby version of my electronics set up for my office, and my HF3 will spend most of its time there. I’ve continued to get a lot of pleasure from the RS2e  despite always having one or two flag ship speakers around. having a simpler, well tuned, well balanced device, which is also reminiscent of days  before  no compromise audio,  is nice on a few levels. For one thing, it reminds us just how one can hit the sweet spot without having to think in terms of endgame performance, or what is better than what.

I wrote an article many years ago on  The cognitive biases which can prevent emotional or aesthetic engagement. It was inspired by discovering that I was using my very high-end audio system as an end, while the music was just a means  by which to tune it and demonstrate its supremacy. After that it became much easier to just focus on the  many ways of approaching the beauty of music, getting the fetish of the equipment out of the way.

That being said,  I can stare at the cocobolo wood  and it’s striations for hours... hee hee.....


Gippy said:


> I would order the HF3 myself, except that it's virtually certain that it can't match my GS3000e. That's fair, given the latter costs 5X more. If it's actually better (and it could be, as it apparently has a different sound signature), then Grado just obsoleted their entire high-end lineup overnight. My daily rotation only has room for a single open-backed home headphone, and I still haven't managed to sell my GS2000e yet.
> 
> More interesting is the HF3 vs. the SR325e, PS500e, and the three current midrange woodies: GH3/GH4/RS2e.


----------



## DavidA

Gippy said:


> I would order the HF3 myself, except that it's virtually certain that it can't match my GS3000e. That's fair, given the latter costs 5X more. If it's actually better (and it could be, as it apparently has a different sound signature), then Grado just obsoleted their entire high-end lineup overnight. My daily rotation only has room for a single open-backed home headphone, and I still haven't managed to sell my GS2000e yet.
> 
> More interesting is the HF3 vs. the SR325e, PS500e, and the three current midrange woodies: GH3/GH4/RS2e.


I'd have a really hard time trying to reduce the number of headphones I own to 3-4, so many different sound signatures to like with the various genres that I listen to.  For me I'd pass on all of the higher end Grados these days after hearing GS1000, GS1000e, PS500, PS500e, PS1000e and PS2000e, way over priced for the what they sounded like to me and build quality is a bit on the cheap side to me.  Also, once I built and heard the Ypsilon R1 and G1 drivers the high end Grados make even less sense for me and now Symphones has come out with a new V9 driver and it look quite interesting/innovative but I'm going to wait until I hear some comments on its sound before buying a pair.


----------



## marca56

I haven't spent a lot of time listening to the HF3 or any of the PS series headphones, but I did listen to the HF3 for about 10 minutes at the CanJam SoCal a few weeks ago. I brought along my new custom Grads-like headset with Shipibo Zebra wood cups and Turbulent drivers to play on the same amp. The sound was very similar to the HF3 but slightly more mid bass and and warmer in the top end. I felt that the HF3 sounded great, and if I hadn't already put mine together, I would have bought the HF3s instead. Pretty similar sound.


----------



## tlainhart (Jul 21, 2019)

I've had the HF3s running for about 30 hours or so.  Listening to them, and comparing them to my GS2000es and SR125s (pink), listening on Tidal master (Bach partitas/sonatas) on Win10 => Modi Multibit/Vali 2.

The HF3s are much more forward in the midrange/treble, and somewhat brash/fatiguing at this point than either the 2000 or 125.  Not much soundstage - it's right up against you. The 125s are much more relaxed, and perhaps not as detailed and certainly not as forward.  The GS2000e gives you much more sense of the hall, more detailed and balanced.  A much more enjoyable listen (for what little I watched, I don't get what that YT'r reviewer was going on about the 2000 being "worse" than the 80e - just more YT outrage-gets-clicks).

I have listened to the HF3 with some rock music on Tidal over my phone, and that was a very enjoyable listen - I very much appreciated the phones.  Perhaps with a better DAC/amp, as well as solo violin, I'm getting the deficiencies of the HF3 as I described.  Of course, both other phones are well-broken in, and the HF3s have only the 30 hours I mentioned.

I need to give them more time to decide whether to keep them.  I've had my eye on the GH4 or RS2e for a while...

Also, I should say that I tried the HF3s with the L pads that are on my 125s, which are more worn in and thus more comfortable.  I enjoyed this presentation much more - the brashness/edginess was reduced quite a bit, so pads may make a difference here, at least for solo violin.  I also swapped out for the G pads, but I didn't enjoy this presentation - the immediate presentation was lost, which didn't do the HF3 any favors - the timbre was changed for the worse and the imaging was odd.  So it appears that a "broken-in" L cush helps here, for me.


----------



## ESL-1

Amish said:


> @ESL-1
> Have you ever listened to the Dark Voice 337? Really though it depends on the tubes you run. Smooth, warm, natural, detailed sparkly highs but not bright...highs roll off a bit which is what I prefer.
> 
> This amp shines with Grado IMO. Sounds great with my LCD2's too and HD600's but the Grados are just a perfect pairing with this amp.



Thanks for the thoughts and impressions.  I did get a listen to the Dark Voice at a friend's several years ago, I think he had DT-880 600 ohm to listen to at the time.  I remember having liked what I heard and the 880 is a less sensitive phone and can sometimes learn a bit towards bright depending on source.   

Sounds like this latest rendition of the amp design should work well as described with most Grados, it looks quite good too.

Thanks and enjoy.....


----------



## ESL-1

tlainhart said:


> I've had the HF3s running for about 30 hours or so.  Listening to them, and comparing them to my GS2000es and SR125s (pink), listening on Tidal master (Bach partitas/sonatas) on Win10 => Modi Multibit/Vali 2.
> 
> The HF3s are much more forward in the midrange/treble, and somewhat brash/fatiguing at this point than either the 2000 or 125.  Not much soundstage - it's right up against you. The 125s are much more relaxed, and perhaps not as detailed and certainly not as forward.  The GS2000e gives you much more sense of the hall, more detailed and balanced.  A much more enjoyable listen.
> 
> ...



Definitely go past 100 hours, 150 at least before making any final judgements, I put 150 on the HF3 I had time with and it had developed very nicely.  I did find a wee bit amp sensitive, not an issue but as always the final match up counts.  If you like PM me and I can go over the amps I tried with them.

Take your time, I think and hope you will find yourself unable to part with the HF3.


----------



## bozebuttons

I am currently listening to my original  RS1 dark brown headband with flat  pads I bought in 1996 & it amazes me how good they sound out of
my current gear EMM labs cdsd transport feeding a Lampizator gen4 Big7 dac EC studio amp feeding a  High fidelity helix headphone module. 
The RS1 has held up to the test of time


----------



## Gazny

I loved my sr80e; but one of the drivers died. The good news is I got my Significant other some sr60e's and I kinda love how they sound. looking to pic some new ones up, ive been eyeing sr325's or maybe some custom woodies.


----------



## ESL-1

bozebuttons said:


> I am currently listening to my original  RS1 dark brown headband with flat  pads I bought in 1996 & it amazes me how good they sound out of
> my current gear EMM labs cdsd transport feeding a Lampizator gen4 Big7 dac EC studio amp feeding a  High fidelity helix headphone module.
> The RS1 has held up to the test of time



I had my early RS1 out a few weeks ago.  It was still sounding wonderful, a classic.  Like Bozebuttons I also only use the flat pads, it was what they were designed around.

A forever keeper for me.


----------



## MacedonianHero

In case anyone is interested:

https://headphone.guru/the-grado-sr325e-open-backed-headphones-boy-do-they-rock/

Simply amazing bang for your buck performance!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

MacedonianHero said:


> In case anyone is interested:
> 
> https://headphone.guru/the-grado-sr325e-open-backed-headphones-boy-do-they-rock/
> 
> Simply amazing bang for your buck performance!


Great review by a master reviewer!

Early in the review, it states

newly released update to the Prestige Series leader, the SR325e,​Are these different from the SR325e that came out in 2014? A newly-released update?

Thanks!


----------



## Amish (Jul 22, 2019)

The SR325is was my very first entry into higher-end headphones. Comfort issues aside that is the headphone that opened the door to my long journey into headphonia. I have bought better headphones since then but the 325 started it all.

I'd actually like to sell mine but I have a soft spot in my heart for it so I am not sure I can. I still enjoy putting them on my head every once in a while. The HF3 and GS-1000 I fear will receive all my attention though.


----------



## MacedonianHero

ruthieandjohn said:


> Great review by a master reviewer!
> 
> Early in the review, it states
> 
> ...



Thanks man! These are the latest "e" version released with all of the other "e" updates.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Amish said:


> The SR325is was my very first entry into higher-end headphones. Comfort issues aside that is the headphone that opened the door to my long journey into headphonia. I have bought better headphones since then but the 325 started it all.
> 
> I'd actually like to sell mine but I have a soft spot in my heart for it so I am not sure I can. I still enjoy putting them on my head every once in a while. The HF3 and GS-1000 I fear will receive all my attention though.


I do believe other Grado fanatics will tell you that each Grado holds its own spot, and that more expensive or newer doesn’t always means “better”. And this is from someone who has owned a total of 6 325 pairs from time to time


----------



## lumohomo06

WilliamLeonhart said:


> I do believe other Grado fanatics will tell you that each Grado holds its own spot, and that more expensive or newer doesn’t always means “better”. And this is from someone who has owned a total of 6 325 pairs from time to time


You are crazy.
Do you have other Grados?


----------



## rx79ez08

lumohomo06 said:


> You are crazy.
> Do you have other Grados?


I think I have 6 currently. 2 black, 1 1st gen silver, 2 gold, 1 chrome 325i.
Yes, I also have other Grades.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

SR325, SR325i, SR325is, and SR325e...


----------



## ESL-1

WilliamLeonhart said:


> I do believe other Grado fanatics will tell you that each Grado holds its own spot, and that more expensive or newer doesn’t always means “better”. And this is from someone who has owned a total of 6 325 pairs from time to time



Caught me off guard for a mini moment, I thought you stated 6,325 pairs!  

I guess it was a longer day than I figured.  

Enjoy your "mere" six, great having them within reach when in the mood to compare again or change off.


----------



## gregorya

ESL-1 said:


> Caught me off guard for a mini moment, I thought you stated 6,325 pairs!
> 
> I guess it was a longer day than I figured.
> 
> Enjoy your "mere" six, great having them within reach when in the mood to compare again or change off.



Haha, I thought the same thing at first!..


----------



## Amish

I own three pair but I do want to add a PS-1000 to my collection. Maybe next year, maybe sooner. The RS1 has always interested me as well. I listened to the RS2 back in 2017 that another headfier was nice enough to let me try. He had it paired with a pretty simple Grado amp. The combo sounded awesome at the time. I liked that combo so much that I have been recently trying to find that amp for cheap. I’ll get that too eventually.


----------



## Desi

Amish said:


> I have been recently trying to find that amp for cheap.


 how much cheap? They mostly sell around $100-$150 and sometimes more depending the condition of caurse.


----------



## gregorya

Amish said:


> it paired with a pretty simple Grado amp. The combo sounded awesome at the time. I liked that combo so much that I have been recently trying to find that amp for cheap. I’ll get that too eventually.



The RA-1 shows up relatively often on Canuck Audio Mart... might be worth setting up an alert.


----------



## Amish

Desi said:


> how much cheap? They mostly sell around $100-$150 and sometimes more depending the condition of caurse.


That’s exactly the price I’m looking for up to $150. Lately they have been on eBay for over $400. I could have had one last month but decided not to bid and it sold for $146. Kicked myself. I keep tabs on audio mart and eBay as well as Craig’s and offerup and then audiogon. I’ll get one eventually. Not really in a hurry. My Grados sound fantastic on my current amps.


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Jul 23, 2019)

Just got my HF3’s.   Sound wonderful out of the box, with less than 30 min on them. Though I have not compared them to any other Grados yet, they seem to be among the most transparent AND the most bassy of my Grados.  Voices seem nice and close in, too!  

These are my most recent Grados since my GS2000e and PS2000e, bypassing the GH2, GH3, GH4, and GS3000e, as well as the wireless Grados.  I DO have the other Head-Fi limited editions, the HF1 and HF2.


----------



## Desi

Amish said:


> I keep tabs on audio mart and eBay as well as Craig’s and offerup and then audiogon. I’ll get one eventually. Not really in a hurry. My Grados sound fantastic on my current amps.


Keep an eye at HifiShark , it search many sites including the above! 
RA1 is a nice simple amplifier and great match for grado phones, although the HPA-1/2 is far better in terms of construction/quality/sound/price and is a really better match with Grados (except the GS1000 imo). I heard somewhere that Grado has stopped all electronic services for some reason. Also Keep in mind that the last years, only the HPA-1 is used in Grados Listeing Room!



ruthieandjohn said:


> Just got my HF3’s.   Sound wonderful out of the box, with less than 30 min on them. Though I have not compared them to any other Grados yet, they seem to be among the most transparent AND the most bassy of my Grados.  Voices seem nice and close in, too!
> 
> These are my most recent Grados since my GS2000e and PS2000e, bypassing the GH2, GH3, GH4, and GS3000e, as well as the wireless Grados.  I DO have the other Head-Fi limited editions, the HF1 and HF2.



What about the drivers and cable on the HF3?  They look to be the 44mm ones and also noticed the cable is different, how many conductors does it has?
GS3000 is the only "e" phone that I like to try..although looking some frequency graphs the 50mm driver seems to be more narrow in terms of frequency response..


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Desi said:


> Keep an eye at HifiShark , it search many sites including the above!
> RA1 is a nice simple amplifier and great match for grado phones, although the HPA-1/2 is far better in terms of construction/quality/sound/price and is a really better match with Grados (except the GS1000 imo).
> 
> What about the drivers and cable on the HF3?  They look to be the 44mm ones and also noticed the cable is different, how many conductors does it has?
> GS3000 is the only "e" phone that I like to try..although looking some frequency graphs the 50mm driver seems to be more narrow in terms of frequency response..


I am VERY fond of both my Grado RA1 amp and my Joseph Grado HPA1 amp.  Both are great with Grados and compact and battery powered.

The HF3 has 44mm drivers, and the cable thickness suggests that it has the 8 conductor cable that all but the very lowest and very highest end Grados have.

Even with the contribution that Grado makes to charity as part of its price, this is the lowest-cost access to a wood Grado, at $350 being $50 less expensive than my dearly-beloved RS2e.

Once I have over 100 hours on my HF3, I will likely do one of my 3-Way comparisons, using the HF3, RS2e, and either the GH1 or the GS1000i.


----------



## mortcola (Jul 24, 2019)

OK - HF-3 arrived...here's to sweet-spot audio, as in, spending less doesn't mean less-satisfying music. We're living in a hotel while our house is being re-done after a flood, and I left my Gungnir/Mjolnir2/GS3000e set up in my (undamaged) office; bought a Modi Multibit/Magni combo to drive the HF-3 from my hotel nightstand. 

Right out of the box, apart from a little lack of air, I could hear a combination of Grado presence with a smoothness, textural/tactile quality (the most appealing aspect of the GS3000e, for me), and punchy, tuneful low-mid-to-upper-mid-bass. Bite to trumpets and sax, without excessive brashness. The grooving, beautifully tuned odd-time drums and subtly-controlled hi-hats on Genesis' Selling England BTP (which I know inside out), are nearly flawless. Acoustic and twelve string guitars on Ralph Towner My Foolish Heart, and his quartet of Weber's electric cello/bass, Garbarek's sax, and Christenson's drums on Solstice - my intro to ECM jazz 35 years ago - bring me back to that magic moment, with plenty of air, instrumental fullness, and well-separated interplay. They groove, they're a bit smoother as well as at least as snappy on transients/graceful on decay compared to RS2e; the soundstage, as others have written, is intimate, good separation b, not the ultimate in depth but with a very pleasing intimacy (not bad at all at this price-point). 

This is NOT a generic small Grado branded for Head-Fi....this is clearly a purpose-built, carefully tuned model. Remember, they are pretty new at the moment - six listening hours in, they began to smooooth-oouutt a bit more, punchier, deeper "pocket", as you drummers out there will understand. A long burn-in to go, though I don't really know how much they need. First impressions are very favorable. And, though I have nothing to compare to, the little Schiit stack I'm driving them with appear to lack nothing at all. The Schiit-Grado synergy is yet again demonstrated, hence the bonhomie between the companies. I'll share more as the dough rises.


----------



## Mightygrey

My leather/merino hybrid pads arrived from beautifulaudio.biz - the owner / operator Silvian from NZ was terrific to deal with. 

They did cost me $140USD + shipping, but my GH1's are the one set of cans that I will never, ever part with. The pads are simply the most comfortable Grado pads I've ever tried. They GH1's are feather light, but these make them an absolute treat to wear. 

Sonically, I'm happy to report there's no negative effect whatsover. I would place the sound closest to the Sennheiser yellows with the quarter-mod. It doesn't have the airiness or slightly sucked-out mids of the G-Cush, but tames the highs ever so slightly. 

10/10 would buy again. Oh, and they look amazing, IMO.


----------



## elira

Mightygrey said:


> My leather/merino hybrid pads arrived from beautifulaudio.biz - the owner / operator Silvian from NZ was terrific to deal with.
> 
> They did cost me $140USD + shipping, but my GH1's are the one set of cans that I will never, ever part with. The pads are simply the most comfortable Grado pads I've ever tried. They GH1's are feather light, but these make them an absolute treat to wear.
> 
> ...


Those pads look super nice. I’m glad that you liked the sound, to me they changed too much the sound and I didn’t like it.


----------



## Bob Ley

Mightygrey said:


> My leather/merino hybrid pads arrived from beautifulaudio.biz - the owner / operator Silvian from NZ was terrific to deal with.
> 
> They did cost me $140USD + shipping, but my GH1's are the one set of cans that I will never, ever part with. The pads are simply the most comfortable Grado pads I've ever tried. They GH1's are feather light, but these make them an absolute treat to wear.
> 
> ...




Are those the large or small pads?


----------



## Mightygrey

Bob Ley said:


> Are those the large or small pads?


They're the smaller ones.


----------



## Bob Ley

Mightygrey said:


> They're the smaller ones.



Thanks!


----------



## ericpike

Hi all - I stumbled upon Grado in my search for something with great PRaT (tuneful, fast, tight, bouncy, punchy, fast, forward, lively - pick your adverb) in the toe tapping Naim and Linn tradition.  I've been reading as much as I can, but there's a lot of conflicting info out there!  Is there a short list of current Grados (or others?) that I should try to audition?  I'm just getting started, but my system at the moment is a Bluesound Node 2i streamer and Naim Headline amp with TeddyCap PSU.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mightygrey

ericpike said:


> Hi all - I stumbled upon Grado in my search for something with great PRaT (tuneful, fast, tight, bouncy, punchy, fast, forward, lively - pick your adverb) in the toe tapping Naim and Linn tradition.  I've been reading as much as I can, but there's a lot of conflicting info out there!  Is there a short list of current Grados (or others?) that I should try to audition?  I'm just getting started, but my system at the moment is a Bluesound Node 2i streamer and Naim Headline amp with TeddyCap PSU.  Thanks in advance!


Start with the SR80e - if you like that, you'll likely like the family. Next, try the SR325e - an even 'spicer' take on the Grado sound. After that, I'd suggest the PS500e for a slightly warmer take on the house-sound; and then the RS2e for a more refined take on it (plus nice wood looks!). Lastly, try the SR80e again. If that sounds good to you, take them and run away and never come back to this site.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Mightygrey said:


> Start with the SR80e - if you like that, you'll likely like the family. Next, try the SR325e - an even 'spicer' take on the Grado sound. After that, I'd suggest the PS500e for a slightly warmer take on the house-sound; and then the RS2e for a more refined take on it (plus nice wood looks!). Lastly, try the SR80e again. If that sounds good to you, take them and run away and never come back to this site.


And Grado is perhaps the only company with a “house sound roadmap” to follow


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Unlike those suggested so far, the RS2e is wood construction and $400 new...one of my favorite Grados.


----------



## wormsdriver

Mightygrey said:


> My leather/merino hybrid pads arrived from beautifulaudio.biz - the owner / operator Silvian from NZ was terrific to deal with.
> 
> They did cost me $140USD + shipping, but my GH1's are the one set of cans that I will never, ever part with. The pads are simply the most comfortable Grado pads I've ever tried. They GH1's are feather light, but these make them an absolute treat to wear.
> 
> ...


Those look stunning! Congrats!


----------



## ericpike

Mightygrey said:


> Start with the SR80e - if you like that, you'll likely like the family. Next, try the SR325e - an even 'spicer' take on the Grado sound. After that, I'd suggest the PS500e for a slightly warmer take on the house-sound; and then the RS2e for a more refined take on it (plus nice wood looks!). Lastly, try the SR80e again. If that sounds good to you, take them and run away and never come back to this site.



Thanks Mightygrey. Haha - a brief listen to the SR80e is exactly what started me down this path!  The PS500e is where my confusion begins.  I'm struggling to understand the differences between the various GS and PS models.  Unfortunately, neither are stocked locally.


----------



## ericpike

WilliamLeonhart said:


> And Grado is perhaps the only company with a “house sound roadmap” to follow



Hi William.  I think I understand the roadmap from Prestige through Reference.  The path seems to T at the intersection with Professional and Statement.  Some seem to feel that Professional has greater attack and more pronounced notes (which I like), while others suggest a U curve, with reduced mids (which i don't believe I would like).  Statement also might have a U curve but with a softer approach?  It sounds like there are exceptions and that might be entirely wrong!  Are you able to comment?


----------



## ericpike

ruthieandjohn said:


> Unlike those suggested so far, the RS2e is wood construction and $400 new...one of my favorite Grados.



Thanks for the suggestion!  The RS2e is definitely on my short list of what appears to be as safe starting point.  Your detailed comparisons posted elsewhere were incredibly helpful, BTW.  My reservation with the RS2e is simply buying something that I would likely want to sell off and upgrade (justified or not!) in short order if I liked them.  So I'm at least considering starting a little higher.  That's where the Professional/Statement split complicates things, especially without the benefit of local audition.  To further complicate, the HF3 is starting to get mention, and initial comments seem quite positive.  I know you just received yours, but are you able to share any earlier unofficial comparisons with other models?


----------



## Bob Ley

ericpike said:


> Thanks for the suggestion!  The RS2e is definitely on my short list of what appears to be as safe starting point.  Your detailed comparisons posted elsewhere were incredibly helpful, BTW.  My reservation with the RS2e is simply buying something that I would likely want to sell off and upgrade (justified or not!) in short order if I liked them.  So I'm at least considering starting a little higher.  That's where the Professional/Statement split complicates things, especially without the benefit of local audition.  To further complicate, the HF3 is starting to get mention, and initial comments seem quite positive.  I know you just received yours, but are you able to share any earlier unofficial comparisons with other models?



My starting point with Grado's was the RS2e and they blew me away.


----------



## mortcola

Bob Ley said:


> My starting point with Grado's was the RS2e and they blew me away.


The RS2e was my introduction to Grado headphones. They were a revelation, and I don't think you can go wrong with them. They led to my self-indulgence with flagship models, which offer a special kind of audio pleasure. I'm really happy with my HF3 now, they offer a great deal of musical truth and impact, and they ARE an incredible value...but go with your musical gut. I've found a lot of "stay up too late at night and listen" satisfaction with items in the middle of a high-end manufacturer's product line, and Grado is one maker whose mid-range products each nail the listening experience in meaningful ways without actually being compromises.


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Jul 25, 2019)

ericpike said:


> Thanks for the suggestion!  The RS2e is definitely on my short list of what appears to be as safe starting point.  Your detailed comparisons posted elsewhere were incredibly helpful, BTW.  My reservation with the RS2e is simply buying something that I would likely want to sell off and upgrade (justified or not!) in short order if I liked them.  So I'm at least considering starting a little higher.  That's where the Professional/Statement split complicates things, especially without the benefit of local audition.  To further complicate, the HF3 is starting to get mention, and initial comments seem quite positive.  I know you just received yours, but are you able to share any earlier unofficial comparisons with other models?


Just a bit of quick comparative listening to the new HF3 and the RS2e...

To me they sound nearly indistinguishable.   If I listen to one after the other, I find that the HF3 has a tiny bit more bass and even tinier bit less treble transparency, and maybe an infinitesimal smaller soundstage, than the RS2e.  But I can only observe these nuances by switching between them quickly and listening to the music passage.  If I were to just pick one up, I would not be able to tell which it was without rapid comparison.


----------



## ericpike

mortcola said:


> I'm really happy with my HF3 now, they offer a great deal of musical truth and impact, and they ARE an incredible value...but go with your musical gut.



Thanks everyone for all the guidance.  Mortcola, can you comment on how the HF3 and RS2e are similar and different?  Are they in the same league, despite the price difference?


----------



## ericpike

ruthieandjohn said:


> To me they sound nearly indistinguishable. If I listen to one after the other, I find that the HF3 has a tiny bit more bass and even tinier bit less treble transparency, and maybe an infinitesimal smaller soundstage, than the RS2e. But I can only observe these nuances by switching between them quickly and listening to the music passage. If I were to just pick one up, I would not be able to tell which it was without rapid comparison.



Thanks so much!  That's saying a lot, given the price difference and $100 donation!  I can't wait to hear what you think once you have a chance to put the HF3's through their paces.


----------



## TooFrank

Mightygrey said:


> My leather/merino hybrid pads arrived from beautifulaudio.biz - the owner / operator Silvian from NZ was terrific to deal with.
> 
> They did cost me $140USD + shipping, but my GH1's are the one set of cans that I will never, ever part with. The pads are simply the most comfortable Grado pads I've ever tried. They GH1's are feather light, but these make them an absolute treat to wear.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, looks really nice. I recently bought the same in black for my GH2s. While the are very comfortable to wear, I haven’t made up my mind regarding the sound. Normally, I use the L Cush or sometimes the flat deluxe TVVJ pads. The new ones seem to soften/dampen the sound somewhat. They came with two types of foam to insert: a white soft more dense and a black more stiff and open material (larger mesh, I think it is called. Which do you prefer? Cheers


----------



## ruhenheiM

Mightygrey said:


> My leather/merino hybrid pads arrived from beautifulaudio.biz - the owner / operator Silvian from NZ was terrific to deal with.
> 
> They did cost me $140USD + shipping, but my GH1's are the one set of cans that I will never, ever part with. The pads are simply the most comfortable Grado pads I've ever tried. They GH1's are feather light, but these make them an absolute treat to wear.
> 
> ...



looks stunning!

that turbulentlabs headband, is that the small or larger one?




ericpike said:


> Hi all - I stumbled upon Grado in my search for something with great PRaT (tuneful, fast, tight, bouncy, punchy, fast, forward, lively - pick your adverb) in the toe tapping Naim and Linn tradition.  I've been reading as much as I can, but there's a lot of conflicting info out there!  Is there a short list of current Grados (or others?) that I should try to audition?  I'm just getting started, but my system at the moment is a Bluesound Node 2i streamer and Naim Headline amp with TeddyCap PSU.  Thanks in advance!



try the low end grado first if you able to demo it, like sr60/sr80/sr125/sr225. for the high end, ps1000e still by far the best rock/metal headphone for me, if you have no problem with the weight and don't mind buying used one. easily the best headphone for toe tapping

but if you can't demo any of grado models. imo you can't go wrong with either sr60 or sr80


----------



## ruhenheiM

ruthieandjohn said:


> Just a bit of quick comparative listening to the new HF3 and the RS2e...
> 
> To me they sound nearly indistinguishable.   If I listen to one after the other, I find that the HF3 has a tiny bit more bass and even tinier bit less treble transparency, and maybe an infinitesimal smaller soundstage, than the RS2e.  But I can only observe these nuances by switching between them quickly and listening to the music passage.  If I were to just pick one up, I would not be able to tell which it was without rapid comparison.



any chance to compare it with previous hf models? especially hf-1


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ruhenheiM said:


> any chance to compare it with previous hf models? especially hf-1


From *this* post, I developed a table that prefers the RS2e over the HF1 (I didn’t have the HF2 yet at that time).  Hence, the similarity of the HF3 to the RS2e suggests that I would also prefer the HF3 over the HF1.  Haven’t had enough hours on the new HF3 to do more detailed comparison yet.


----------



## audiobomber (Jul 25, 2019)

ericpike said:


> Hi all - I stumbled upon Grado in my search for something with great PRaT (tuneful, fast, tight, bouncy, punchy, fast, forward, lively - pick your adverb) in the toe tapping Naim and Linn tradition.  I've been reading as much as I can, but there's a lot of conflicting info out there!  Is there a short list of current Grados (or others?) that I should try to audition?  I'm just getting started, but my system at the moment is a Bluesound Node 2i streamer and Naim Headline amp with TeddyCap PSU.  Thanks in advance!


The GH4 compares with the PS-500 and RS2e on SQ and price, just a slightly different flavour. I bought the GH4 because it was on sale for a great price in Canada. I've had frequent access to a friend's RS2e. As to which I prefer, it mostly depends on the amp and music.

I've never heard the PS500 but from reading the GH4 review on Major H-Fi, I suspect I would like it better. Maybe not $250 better, which is the difference in cost I would have had to pay. Anyway, no regrets, I love the sound of the GH4 through my Hafler HA15 amp.
https://majorhifi.com/grado-gh4-review/


----------



## Mightygrey

TooFrank said:


> Congratulations, looks really nice. I recently bought the same in black for my GH2s. While the are very comfortable to wear, I haven’t made up my mind regarding the sound. Normally, I use the L Cush or sometimes the flat deluxe TVVJ pads. The new ones seem to soften/dampen the sound somewhat. They came with two types of foam to insert: a white soft more dense and a black more stiff and open material (larger mesh, I think it is called. Which do you prefer? Cheers


Confession - I thought the other mesh inserts included in the box were storage/packing foam for structural integrity of the package. 

I NEARLY through them out...let me take a look.


----------



## Bob Ley

audiobomber said:


> The GH4 compares with the PS-500 and RS2e on SQ and price, just a slightly different flavour. I bought the GH4 because it was on sale for a great price in Canada. I've had frequent access to a friend's RS2e. As to which I prefer, it mostly depends on the amp and music.
> 
> I've never heard the PS500 but from reading the GH4 review on Major H-Fi, I suspect I would like it better. Maybe not $250 better, which is the difference in cost I would have had to pay. Anyway, no regrets, I love the sound of the GH4 through my Hafler HA15 amp.
> https://majorhifi.com/grado-gh4-review/



Damn, now another headphone amp to look for! How do you like the Hafler?


----------



## Amish

Let us not forget the HF3 is worth a buy. For the price, I don't think you can do better in the Grado line.


----------



## audiobomber (Jul 26, 2019)

Bob Ley said:


> Damn, now another headphone amp to look for! How do you like the Hafler?


I needed a headphone amp to fit into my main (speaker-based) audio system. I happened to see that the local Pro Audio shop had the HA15 on sale at an amazing price. The Hafler's XLR and RCA inputs, dual headphone jacks and RCA pass-through made it an ideal physical match. I favour neutral-sounding gear, and reviews indicated that the Hafler should match my preference.

I've used this amp with the Grado SR60, GH4, RS2e and Beyerdynamic DT 1990 Pro. It seems to impart no character of its own, never adding or subtracting anything, has enough power for virtually any headphone, build quality like the proverbial brick. The HA15 is about as close as I can imagine to a straight wire with gain. If neutrality is your preference, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Bob Ley (Jul 26, 2019)

audiobomber said:


> I needed a headphone amp to fit into my main (speaker-based) audio system. I happened to see that the local Pro Audio shop had the HA15 on sale at an amazing price. The Hafler's XLR and RCA inputs, dual headphone jacks and RCA pass-through made it an ideal physical match. I favour neutral-sounding gear, and reviews indicated that the Hafler should match my preference.
> 
> I've used this amp with the Grado SR60, GH4, RS2e and Beyerdynamic DT 1990 Pro. It seems to impart no character of its own, never adding or subtracting anything, has enough power for virtually any headphone, build quality like the proverbial brick. The HA15 is about as close as I can imagine to a straight wire with gain. If neutrality is your preference, I highly recommend it.



Thanks. Would you say $260 is a good deal?

Wondering how it would compare to a HeadAmp Gilmore Lite mk2?


----------



## audiobomber

Bob Ley said:


> Thanks. Would you say $260 is a good deal?


No doubt, that is good price and value. MSRP was $450, IIRC?


----------



## Bob Ley

audiobomber said:


> No doubt, that is good price and value. MSRP was $450, IIRC?



Looks like $449.00 
Know anything about HeadAmp Gilmore Lite mk2?


----------



## mortcola

Bob Ley said:


> Thanks. Would you say $260 is a good deal?



Fine amp. One of several which would be a good match with Grado. For many, as an alternative, Schiit is pretty much universally recognized as the best bang for buck in the audio world.....things at each price point, all of which have a certain panache and neutrality equalling items farmer expensive (find any review at random, including "Product of the Year" at The Absolute Sound, for their top of the line DAC.

And here's for DACs/Amps in your budget.....or below: 
$99 Gizmo Kicks Up Your Headphones Sound
Steve Guttenberg, CNET Audiophiliac
"...if you've already invested in a nice set of headphones and never tried them with an amp you don't know how good your headphones really are. You're missing out.

To test that assertion I auditioned a set of Beyerdynamic T 51p on-ear headphones plugged into my Mac Mini's headphone jack, and then with the Magni 3. The Mac Mini's sound was a tad dull and bland, while the Magni 3 had more kick and energy, so it was more fun to listen to. These headphones really shone with the Magni 3.

I also listened to the Magni 3 with a set of Sennheiser Momentum 2.0 over-the-ear headphones. The sound was crisp and clean, a big step up from what I got with listening to my iPhone 6S, which was dynamically crushed and lifeless by comparison. It wasn't even close."
Read Full Review -> (see the Schiit.com reviews page, and take a look at the products list and budget ranges. I have used nothing else since owning higher end Fiio, Woo Audio, and a loaded Chord Dave, which had a bit more subtle than the $99 Schiit Magni (at 0.12% the price), and a clear second in clarity, bass control, and dynamics to the Schiit Mjolnir2 at 10% the Chord Dave price. Plus.....Grado now sells Schiit and has used them in design of the headphones, and vice versa (I'm just an (experienced) customer - no gains to touting their products.). Each is a bargain with NO audio compromises. Check the consensus across the audio review world.

There is no euphony to compromise your love to  neutrality. Their tube or hybrid gear is CLEAN, solid state hits every criteriorn....and several model not only allow a wide range of tubes to roll, but are either Solid State, OR accommodate either tubes or (for real) solid state tubes, Schiit inventions which fit the 9-pin tube sockets, allowing a unique versatility. 

They make end-game speaker amps at similar price points (made entirely in the USA, except for the plug-in power transformers). The designs are all innovations by high-end pioneers who tired of exponential markups of audio jewelry  with microscopically diminishing returns.

Cheap enough to buy for variety and fun....but like many of us, your electronics are taken care of for the foreseeable future. Oh yeah, nearly everything is upgradeable affordably by the factory for as long as forever means anything in the audio world.

They are very funny, they answer all customer requests same day (sometimes in minutes), and they've written delightful book on creating an audio electronics start-up, "Schiit Happens".

I bought the Modi/Magni stamp (would have been $200 but for the DAC processor upgrade I requested, so the combo was $350 - with full, backa nd orth advice on matching, processor choices, and cables. They recommended a LESS expensive combo for synergy with the HF3 - which is on my head for too much for my family's preference (I'm temporarily separated from my high-end (at mod-line prices) and GS3000e. The little guys have a seductive, details an impactful magic, and the amps look like cute, like audiophile paperweights. And then they bench press more than you can.

No buyer remorse intended. The Hafler is a fine unit and you may never care. Just some of us feel we've won something since we discovered Schiit. That's how I put it. I can't find a discernible flaw across the product line (I've got three tiers of DAC/AMP combos, and certainly none meaningful or diverging from neutrality in any audible way.
Excerpts. 
One of the best amps we've ever tested.
The Master Switch, Rob Boffard
"And when it comes down to it, what the Magni 3 offers is so compelling that we genuinely can’t think of another competitor in this particular price range. Up until about $300 – more than three times its cost – there’s simply nothing else like it. It takes all the 2-Uber-Multibit nonsense of the previous Magni generation, and simplifies it. It offers terrific sound, wonderful design, splendid ease-of-use, the ability to power just about any pair of headphones, and – as we keep harping on about – an attractive price. And even if it didn’t, it still has the greatest on-switch noise of any amp out there.


So yes: fight us in the comments. Go ahead. We love this amp, and think you will, too."
Read Full Review ->

Schiit Audio Magni 3
The Absolute Sound, Editor's Choice
 "The Magni3 offers excellent bass and sub-bass control, pitch definition, and drive, as well as a very dynamic upper midrange...a simple and cost-effective way to drive a wide variety of headphones at or near their optimum potential.







What HiFi?
What HiFi?
"Want a simple, affordable, great-sounding headphone amp? This is it."

Read Full Review ->

Schiit Magni 3 & Vali 2 Amps (Solid State vs. Tube-Hybrid): Review & Comparison
Ian Dunmore, Headphone.com
"Magni 3’s combination of traits yields the best overall delivery I’ve heard among its segment of affordable solid-state amplifiers (and several rather less-affordable models), which often lean towards being bright, or hard sounding - or sometimes “clinical” - not something one could accuse Magni 3 of. This is not an amp you buy to fix tonality problems elsewhere in your chain but nor will it add any new ones, and while not necessarily state-of-the-art in any one area (except, perhaps, in overall value), is unfailingly enjoyable and musically convincing."


"Magni 3 performs so well, in fact, that you can go a long way up the headphone ladder before it will become the limiting factor in your listening, particularly on a technical level. For example, this little unit is sufficiently resolving as to be capable of exposing the small and subtle differences in detail resolution that exist between say the Massdrop x Focal Elex and the Focal Clear."

"It is easy to recommend Magni 3 not just as a “$100 headphone amp” or an entry-level unit, but on a general basis and as something that many people will never feel the need to upgrade beyond."
Read Full Review ->


----------



## audiobomber (Jul 26, 2019)

Bob Ley said:


> Looks like $449.00
> Know anything about HeadAmp Gilmore Lite mk2?


Sorry, I only know what I read in a review at _Enjoy The Music_. It seems these headphone amps were designed with similar goals; strong power output and neutral reproduction of the source. A direct comparison may be impossible to find, so I'd be inclined to compare them on features and price. The features that each offer are quite different (XLR & RCA vs. RCA only inputs, RCA pass-through vs. preamp out, dual vs. single headphone output.


----------



## Bob Ley

mortcola said:


> Fine amp. One of several which would be a good match with Grado. For many, as an alternative, Schiit is pretty much universally recognized as the best bang for buck in the audio world.....things at each price point, all of which have a certain panache and neutrality equalling items farmer expensive (find any review at random, including "Product of the Year" at The Absolute Sound, for their top of the line DAC.
> 
> And here's for DACs/Amps in your budget.....or below:
> $99 Gizmo Kicks Up Your Headphones Sound
> ...



I just don't like where they set the gain on Schitts. I have to turn to 3:00 to get my desired listening level.


----------



## Rwit

Bob Ley said:


> I just don't like where they set the gain on Schitts. I have to turn to 3:00 to get my desired listening level.



Interesting, I can’t turn my Vali 2 past 7 or 8 o’clock on low gain without it sounding too loud, but I tend to prefer quieter listening when possible (I.e in a quiet room without too much outside noise).


----------



## audiobomber

Bob Ley said:


> I just don't like where they set the gain on Schitts. I have to turn to 3:00 to get my desired listening level.


Are you using High or Low gain?


----------



## mortcola

Bob Ley said:


> I just don't like where they set the gain on Schitts. I have to turn to 3:00 to get my desired listening level.


You have two gain switches on every amp. The high gain has never taken me past 11AM on any Grado, and I listen louder than I should.


----------



## marca56

I agree. I have a Vali 2 and the gain switch is in the "up" position. I cannot push the volume much above 12 (straight up) before it's hurting my ears and I'm hard of hearing. I don't wear hearing aids when using my Grado's. One thing I have experienced is that the Modi 3 Multibit / Vali 2 with my Grado's even at the same level volume as the Grado's connected directly to my Mac sound much more clear. So a good DAC/Amp is not just about volume but about hearing better what is in the audio.


----------



## audiobomber

mortcola said:


> You have two gain switches on every amp. The high gain has never taken me past 11AM on any Grado, and I listen louder than I should.


I agree, as long as your DAC output is 2V. Not all DACs output standard voltage.


----------



## Amish

Sending my HF3s back on Monday. Already packed up. I received my Koss ESP/95X today and it blew me away. I had no idea how good electrostatic ear speakers were until today. I think a bunch of my gear will be going up for sale soon. lol, I see Stax in my future.

I'll keep my LCD2's and Grado GS-1000 headphones....everything else must go. Good lord, I'm floored.


----------



## ESL-1

Amish said:


> Sending my HF3s back on Monday. Already packed up. I received my Koss ESP/95X today and it blew me away. I had no idea how good electrostatic ear speakers were until today. I think a bunch of my gear will be going up for sale soon. lol, I see Stax in my future.
> 
> I'll keep my LCD2's and Grado GS-1000 headphones....everything else must go. Good lord, I'm floored.



Welcome to the "Dark Side" perhaps might fit.  I recently got a friend who loved his Sennheiser HD800 to take a chance on a pair of vintage Stax (SR-X mk3, circa 1977) and he has not looked back.  He recently purchased the current 
Model Stax SR-L700 and now has two Stax amps.

The Koss ESP 950 remains in my opinion an excellent value and an excellent entry into the world of electrostatics.  Anytime I had mine on my table at a local meet they were always well received and a popular listen.  They are light and comfortable to boot.

Enjoy.


----------



## DavidA

Amish said:


> Sending my HF3s back on Monday. Already packed up. I received my Koss ESP/95X today and it blew me away. I had no idea how good electrostatic ear speakers were until today. I think a bunch of my gear will be going up for sale soon. lol, I see Stax in my future.
> 
> I'll keep my LCD2's and Grado GS-1000 headphones....everything else must go. Good lord, I'm floored.


E-Stats can be quite an eye opening experience but for me I only kept my SRD-34 (not a true e-stat) but sounds like one and have traded my SR009/SRM007mk2 with a good friend for wine, scotch and other spirits ($9K+) at todays prices but for my friend I would guess he only paid $4k since many of the bottles of wine / scotch were acquired many years ago.  For me my HD800 and T1gen1 could substitute for the SR009 most of the time so it was an easy decision to make the trade and IMO all the booze will make almost any headphone sound great.


----------



## Amish

ESL-1 said:


> Welcome to the "Dark Side" perhaps might fit.  I recently got a friend who loved his Sennheiser HD800 to take a chance on a pair of vintage Stax (SR-X mk3, circa 1977) and he has not looked back.  He recently purchased the current
> Model Stax SR-L700 and now has two Stax amps.
> 
> The Koss ESP 950 remains in my opinion an excellent value and an excellent entry into the world of electrostatics.  Anytime I had mine on my table at a local meet they were always well received and a popular listen.  They are light and comfortable to boot.
> ...



I bought the Stax SRM-T1 which arrives next week at some point. I've decided on buying the Stax SR-L700MKII. I plan to sell off some gear to fund them. But I'm not in a big hurry as I want to spend time with the 95x with the Stax T1. The cable adapter arrived today.


----------



## ruhenheiM

DavidA said:


> E-Stats can be quite an eye opening experience but for me I only kept my SRD-34 (not a true e-stat) but sounds like one and have traded my SR009/SRM007mk2 with a good friend for wine, scotch and other spirits ($9K+) at todays prices but for my friend I would guess he only paid $4k since many of the bottles of wine / scotch were acquired many years ago.  For me my HD800 and T1gen1 could substitute for the SR009 most of the time so it was an easy decision to make the trade and IMO all the booze will make almost any headphone sound great.


lol

i heard his wine are great


----------



## lumohomo06

Did anyone hear the White Headphones from Grado? How is it?


----------



## ESL-1

There was one at the NYC CanJam that got listened to a a good bit.  Very positive feedback overall on the sound.  Very comfortable.  Shipping has begun so there should be some posts from freashly minted owners.   Unique look.....


----------



## lumohomo06

The driver is the same as the one in SR325e, not quite sure if it is worthy to pay an extra of $400 just for the look.


----------



## KHF909

Hi All,

I'm sure this question has been asked a million times so I apologise for this (and I've been through this thread quite a bit too - some very useful and very insightful information) but I've got the opportunity to get some real deals on some RS2e or GH2, there is an approx $300 NZD price difference between the two as there is quite a heavy discount on the GH2.

I've recently acquired some SR-225e (yes very late to the party!) and like the sound, but do find them a bit bright at the top end and from what I read the two above are a bit less so in that department and have deeper bass.

I've also got some Audeze LCD2, but am finding them a bit too recessed and lack the energy I am getting from the Grados. I mainly listen to rock/metal 

Appreciate any advice from other Grado users that might have done the same, or have (or had/or compared) both and if the difference in price (for sound only - as I'm not worried about the looks).

Thanks again


----------



## ruhenheiM

KHF909 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm sure this question has been asked a million times so I apologise for this (and I've been through this thread quite a bit too - some very useful and very insightful information) but I've got the opportunity to get some real deals on some RS2e or GH2, there is an approx $300 NZD price difference between the two as there is quite a heavy discount on the GH2.
> 
> ...



my suggestion is to find secondhand ps1000e. i haven't heard rs2e and gh2 but i used to have rs1 button and i find them way too smooth for rock/metal and lack of energy


----------



## Shane D

KHF909 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm sure this question has been asked a million times so I apologise for this (and I've been through this thread quite a bit too - some very useful and very insightful information) but I've got the opportunity to get some real deals on some RS2e or GH2, there is an approx $300 NZD price difference between the two as there is quite a heavy discount on the GH2.
> 
> ...



I went from the SR325e's to the GH2's and could not be happier. The GH2's have all the good stuff from the 325's without the brightness. Probably the only set of headphones that I will never sell.

Shane D


----------



## Roasty

I had the Alessandro ms2i many years ago and regretted selling them off. I recently bought an ms2e from a head-fier, purely out of sentimental value. 

One thing I did not miss about them was their comfort level (or lack thereof). Is it possible to use the larger grado sponge cups with these headphones? Or any other aftermarket sponge cup for that matter? I would like to have them over the ear rather than the on-the-ear feel.


----------



## Amish

Roasty said:


> I had the Alessandro ms2i many years ago and regretted selling them off. I recently bought an ms2e from a head-fier, purely out of sentimental value.
> 
> One thing I did not miss about them was their comfort level (or lack thereof). Is it possible to use the larger grado sponge cups with these headphones? Or any other aftermarket sponge cup for that matter? I would like to have them over the ear rather than the on-the-ear feel.



You can use the G-cush pads sure. They will change the sound a bit. Could be for the better or the worse.


----------



## KHF909

Shane D said:


> I went from the SR325e's to the GH2's and could not be happier. The GH2's have all the good stuff from the 325's without the brightness. Probably the only set of headphones that I will never sell.
> 
> Shane D



Thanks Shane, and after seeing the gear you've got or had its very similar to mine

Did you try the RS2e before deciding on the GH2 or just straight to the GH2?

Cheers.


----------



## Shane D

KHF909 said:


> Thanks Shane, and after seeing the gear you've got or had its very similar to mine
> 
> Did you try the RS2e before deciding on the GH2 or just straight to the GH2?
> 
> Cheers.



No, I did not. I live in a smallish city and there are only two audio stores and neither one stocks much. I loved the look of the GH2's and that they were a limited run. I really like the SR325e's, but they would get overbearing after a while. I decided that i want a bit more smoothness and I wanted woodies. My max budget was $1,000.00 (Canadian $'s). The Cocobolo cups are so rich looking, to me, they won me over. I sent several emails to Grado dealers across Canada and got a few replies. A shop in Quebec offered me a bit of a discount, I made a counter offer and done deal. I love the look and the sound. While I itched to climb the tree from SR to GH, I have no further itch. I am VERY happy with these and my curiosities take me elsewhere. I just bought a set of used HD58X's used for a GREAT price! Nice headphone with an EQ. Speaking of which, The Schiit Loki perfected my GH2's for me. A chunk of bass and a little bit midrange does wonders. Of course that's not for the purists.

I think they were well worth what I paid. If you can get a good discount, that would make then even sweeter, IMO. Good luck.

Shane D


----------



## KHF909

Shane D said:


> No, I did not. I live in a smallish city and there are only two audio stores and neither one stocks much. I loved the look of the GH2's and that they were a limited run. I really like the SR325e's, but they would get overbearing after a while. I decided that i want a bit more smoothness and I wanted woodies. My max budget was $1,000.00 (Canadian $'s). The Cocobolo cups are so rich looking, to me, they won me over. I sent several emails to Grado dealers across Canada and got a few replies. A shop in Quebec offered me a bit of a discount, I made a counter offer and done deal. I love the look and the sound. While I itched to climb the tree from SR to GH, I have no further itch. I am VERY happy with these and my curiosities take me elsewhere. I just bought a set of used HD58X's used for a GREAT price! Nice headphone with an EQ. Speaking of which, The Schiit Loki perfected my GH2's for me. A chunk of bass and a little bit midrange does wonders. Of course that's not for the purists.
> 
> I think they were well worth what I paid. If you can get a good discount, that would make then even sweeter, IMO. Good luck.
> 
> Shane D



Sounds a lot like my dilemma where I am in a smallish city but we have no real hifi dealers so travelling is an option but less than ideal and the ones I want to try are at the other end of the country.

I think I might just take a leap. 

Appreciate your assistance on this.

Cheers. 
Karl


----------



## Shane D

KHF909 said:


> Sounds a lot like my dilemma where I am in a smallish city but we have no real hifi dealers so travelling is an option but less than ideal and the ones I want to try are at the other end of the country.
> 
> I think I might just take a leap.
> 
> ...



Don't forget to drop back and let us know what you think.

Shane D


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Aug 6, 2019)

*Comparison of Grado RS2e, GH2, and HF3
*





Having just received both the HF3 head-fi.org Limited Edition (with charitable contribution) and the GH2 Limited Edition (cocobolo!), I had to compare these on-ear Grados to my favorite on-ear Grado, the RS2e.

Here they are, in their beautiful glory...

*Grado RS2e, GH2, and HF3 compared
*
The three headphones were so close in performance as to be nearly indistinguishable... if I were given one in isolation, I would not be able to tell which of the three it was.  Only by rapid sequential one-after-the-other could I start to find differences, and those differences were slight.

The RS2e was the most sensitive of the three; the HF3 was the least sensitive.  The HF3 has a thinner body than the RS2e and the GH2.

Here are the results, using the systematic listening comparison that I have used for over 100 pairs of headphones, described *here*.  For each of the 10 acoustic features, the headphone that had the most of that feature was first prize (blue, 3 points), the middle headphone was second (red, 2 points), and the headphone with the least of that feature was third (yellow, 1 point).  Ties were permitted (indeed, encouraged, if I could not robustly tell a difference with respect to a feature), and were award 2.5, 2, or 1.5 points, based on the type of tie.



 

The GH2 slightly (and insignificantly) outshone the RS2e, with better fine detail but less transparency, and the RS2e was a bit ahead of the HF3 in total score, with stronger transparency and soundstage width.  Surprisingly, despite the reputation of the GH2 as a subbass powerhouse, all three scored equally on this feature.

They are all three great and generally indistinguishable headphones!


----------



## gregorya

ruthieandjohn said:


> *Comparison of Grado RS2e, GH2, and HF3
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I always enjoy your posts. Just curious, have you ever compared two (or more) of the exact same model to determine if there are any differences resulting from the hand-built nature of the Grado phones?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I compared two SR125e’s, when my wife decided that of all my Grados, she preferred that one.  I got one for her and compared them.... they were the same, within the limits of precision of my comparisons.


----------



## gregorya (Aug 6, 2019)

ruthieandjohn said:


> I compared two SR125e’s, when my wife decided that of all my Grados, she preferred that one.  I got one for her and compared them.... they were the same, within the limits of precision of my comparisons.



Just based on comparisons of acoustic instruments that use wood as a component (pianos, guitars, violins, etc.) I always wondered if the wood Grados might each exhibit a distinct personality within the same model.


----------



## KHF909

gregorya said:


> Just based on comparisons of acoustic instruments that use wood as a component (pianos, guitars, violins, etc.) I always wondered if the wood Grados might each exhibit a distinct personality within the same model.





ruthieandjohn said:


> *Comparison of Grado RS2e, GH2, and HF3
> *
> 
> 
> ...




That is an epic response and I too love your news article type review that is awesome.

Appreciate your in depth reply immensely and I only wish I'd seen it before smashing the big green BUY button on the GH2 when I potentially could have saved some money. 

On the bright side it sounds like whichever I chose it would still be a bit of a win. 

I'll feed back thoughts when I get them and burned them in a bit. 

Thanks all.


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> *Comparison of Grado RS2e, GH2, and HF3
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, that was awesome!

One thing though, the Rs2e retails for $495 not $399


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Aug 6, 2019)

wormsdriver said:


> Haha, that was awesome!
> 
> One thing though, the Rs2e retails for $495 not $399


Ha! Fake news on this liberal-media reporter’s part.

You are right... the RS2e is indeed $495.  Thanks!


----------



## ruhenheiM

Roasty said:


> I had the Alessandro ms2i many years ago and regretted selling them off. I recently bought an ms2e from a head-fier, purely out of sentimental value.
> 
> One thing I did not miss about them was their comfort level (or lack thereof). Is it possible to use the larger grado sponge cups with these headphones? Or any other aftermarket sponge cup for that matter? I would like to have them over the ear rather than the on-the-ear feel.


by grado sponge cups i assume you mean the earpads. if so, it certainly going to change the sound. your preference going to play big part on it whether the change is good or not. you could try the original g-pad although that's rarely gave a positive experience on the sound, i heard the the fake g-pad give great experience ( i haven't try ), and there is also the nz earpads but it's really expensive not sure how it sound i haven't try that one either

if you mean cups, i have no idea.i haven't seen people mod their sr325 into ps1k/ps2k style


----------



## DavidA

KHF909 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm sure this question has been asked a million times so I apologise for this (and I've been through this thread quite a bit too - some very useful and very insightful information) but I've got the opportunity to get some real deals on some RS2e or GH2, there is an approx $300 NZD price difference between the two as there is quite a heavy discount on the GH2.
> 
> ...


A little late to the party but since you already decided to get the GH2 I'd suggest trying different ear pads, both OEM and generic ones.  For me the stock L-pads that came with my SR225e was just way too uncomfortable so I tried out both OEM and generic G-pads, both will alter the sound but I find that I prefer generic G-pads since they tend to be a bit softer feeling, bring up the bass a touch, give a slightly better soundstage and slightly reduce the brightness.  With that said you might have to try a few different generic G-pads from different vendors since the QC is not the best with the generic pads but if you find a pair that you like I'd order a few spares from the same vendor.  I was also lucky to have another Head-Fi member let me try the BA pads which were quite comfortable but altered the sound a bit too much for my tastes.

I liked the changes that the generic G-pads made to my SR225e that I also got a RS2e, PS500e and older SR80i, SR60 and have built some Grado RS type builds using drivers from a few different vendors and wood cups of different styles and wood. I've also modded all of them to have removeable cables (can't stand the stock cables since they are way too heavy and stiff) and added dynamat in the cups and either sorbothane or dynamat on the back of the drivers.  I've since sold the PS500e and SR80i (drivers were placed in wood cups).  I've posted a few pictures of my RS2e on this tread but you can also see them in my gallery which I've linked to in my signature at the bottom of my post.


----------



## Shane D

DavidA said:


> A little late to the party but since you already decided to get the GH2 I'd suggest trying different ear pads, both OEM and generic ones.  For me the stock L-pads that came with my SR225e was just way too uncomfortable so I tried out both OEM and generic G-pads, both will alter the sound but I find that I prefer generic G-pads since they tend to be a bit softer feeling, bring up the bass a touch, give a slightly better soundstage and slightly reduce the brightness.  With that said you might have to try a few different generic G-pads from different vendors since the QC is not the best with the generic pads but if you find a pair that you like I'd order a few spares from the same vendor.  I was also lucky to have another Head-Fi member let me try the BA pads which were quite comfortable but altered the sound a bit too much for my tastes.
> 
> I liked the changes that the generic G-pads made to my SR225e that I also got a RS2e, PS500e and older SR80i, SR60 and have built some Grado RS type builds using drivers from a few different vendors and wood cups of different styles and wood. I've also modded all of them to have removeable cables (can't stand the stock cables since they are way too heavy and stiff) and added dynamat in the cups and either sorbothane or dynamat on the back of the drivers.  I've since sold the PS500e and SR80i (drivers were placed in wood cups).  I've posted a few pictures of my RS2e on this tread but you can also see them in my gallery which I've linked to in my signature at the bottom of my post.



I would also second this. I bought some cheapie G pads and they worked out well. When I wear the stock pads for a long time they were hurting my ears. I then changed over to G-Cush knockoffs and everything thing was good for a few months. I just recently changed back to the stock pads and have not worn them enough to have a problem yet.

Variety is the spice of life and these are cheap. I think I paid $14.00 for one pair and $19.00 for the other in Canada.

Shane D


----------



## DavidA

Shane D said:


> I would also second this. I bought some cheapie G pads and they worked out well. When I wear the stock pads for a long time they were hurting my ears. I then changed over to G-Cush knockoffs and everything thing was good for a few months. I just recently changed back to the stock pads and have not worn them enough to have a problem yet.
> 
> Variety is the spice of life and these are cheap. I think I paid $14.00 for one pair and $19.00 for the other in Canada.
> 
> Shane D


Is the $14 and $19 in Canadian currency?  I've been getting mine from E-B for $4-7 US but I haven't bought any in the last year since I stocked up (5 pairs) when I found a decent set from on seller for $5.50 including shipping to Hawaii and they did take almost 3 weeks to get here.


----------



## Shane D (Aug 7, 2019)

DavidA said:


> Is the $14 and $19 in Canadian currency?  I've been getting mine from E-B for $4-7 US but I haven't bought any in the last year since I stocked up (5 pairs) when I found a decent set from on seller for $5.50 including shipping to Hawaii and they did take almost 3 weeks to get here.



Yes, that is in Canuck bucks. That was the cheapest our Amazon had at the time.
Correction: As I recall, there were some for $10.00, but the ad looked a bit sketchy.

Shane D


----------



## ruthieandjohn




----------



## monousa (Aug 18, 2019)

I purchased the GW100 at Amazon. I have been using the Bose QC35 mark one exclusively as my Bluetooth headphones. I use the Grado SR 325 as my wired headphones. When I read the reviews of the GW100 the comments were generally favorable. I agree. After listening through my iPhone X through Spotify, using tracks from Ry Cooder,Bob Dylan, and vintage acoustic blues tracks, it was clear (no pun intended) to me that the GW100 was a cut above in musicality with real world electronics such as mobile devices.  The gw100 processed the digital bits turned to musical notes flawlessly to my ears.  No strenuous shrills on the top end and plenty of foundation bass to satisfy even though it’s open backed. Separation of stereo tracks were astounding. Mono tracks were detail oriented.  The headphones were more than capable of delivering all the richness of the recording without sacrificing Grado principals. And did I mention that this review is based on a wireless connection! Ha! Grado has hit a homer in the GW100. First generation designs have to impress. The GW100 has impressed me. I will be using them a lot.

I’ve been living and listening to the GW 100 for a few weeks now. I can safely say that the sound is a revelation. I have been using them to listen to the WQXR App on my IPhone X. WOW. The GW100 pairs so well with digital streaming. Especially with the live recordings offered on the WQXR APP. But also with the normal broadcast stream. Very impressive bottom end. And truly amazing detail coming through. I’m so comfortable listening for  long periods of time.  The GW 100 are a true find in the wireless arena of headphones.


----------



## ESL-1

monousa said:


> I purchased the GW100 at Amazon. I have been using the Bose QC35 mark one exclusively as my Bluetooth headphones. I use the Grado SR 325 as my wired headphones. When I read the reviews of the GW100 the comments were generally favorable. I agree. After listening through my iPhone X through Spotify, using tracks from Ry Cooder,Bob Dylan, and vintage acoustic blues tracks, it was clear (no pun intended) to me that the GW100 was a cut above in musicality with real world electronics such as mobile devices.  The gw100 processed the digital bits turned to musical notes flawlessly to my ears.  No strenuous shrills on the top end and plenty of foundation bass to satisfy even though it’s open backed. Separation of stereo tracks were astounding. Mono tracks were detail oriented.  The headphones were more than capable of delivering all the richness of the recording without sacrificing Grado principals. And did I mention that this review is based on a wireless connection! Ha! Grado has hit a homer in the GW100. First generation designs have to impress. The GW100 has impressed me. I will be using them a lot.



Well stated impressions, seems to be the general feeling on them, happiness.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ericpike said:


> Hi William.  I think I understand the roadmap from Prestige through Reference.  The path seems to T at the intersection with Professional and Statement.  Some seem to feel that Professional has greater attack and more pronounced notes (which I like), while others suggest a U curve, with reduced mids (which i don't believe I would like).  Statement also might have a U curve but with a softer approach?  It sounds like there are exceptions and that might be entirely wrong!  Are you able to comment?


Personally I have never really cared about the Professional and the Statement series... They are too different from the "house sound" that I find on the Reference and the Prestige series. I'm sure a lot of members in this thread would still love them, though. 
Also, the only "expensive" cans that I'd be willing to buy is the HD800. Everything else in my lineup cost less than $400, including the RS2e which is my personal TOTL.


----------



## clundbe1

Hi. Anyone that can namedrop some shops in NJ area that sells the gh 4? Stucked in Norway but have the benefit of having a friend in NJ right now.. Thanks


----------



## Rwit

clundbe1 said:


> Hi. Anyone that can namedrop some shops in NJ area that sells the gh 4? Stucked in Norway but have the benefit of having a friend in NJ right now.. Thanks



B&H Photo and Video in Manhattan has them in stock and on display for demo purposes. B&H may or may not be close to your friend depending on where in NJ they live.


----------



## ESL-1

clundbe1 said:


> Hi. Anyone that can namedrop some shops in NJ area that sells the gh 4? Stucked in Norway but have the benefit of having a friend in NJ right now.. Thanks



Where in N.J. is your friend?, maybe a stocking dealer could b not that far away.


----------



## KHF909

Grado Gh2 have arrived!! And they look the part.

Burning in now. Audio impressions to come.


----------



## Shane D

KHF909 said:


> Grado Gh2 have arrived!! And they look the part.
> 
> Burning in now. Audio impressions to come.



Burning in? Did you get a brand new pair?

Shane D


----------



## KHF909

Shane D said:


> Burning in? Did you get a brand new pair?
> 
> Shane D



Yes, it was all I could get. Now I am asking myself where the photo I thought I uploaded went.. 

Let's try again....


----------



## Shane D

KHF909 said:


> Yes, it was all I could get. Now I am asking myself where the photo I thought I uploaded went..
> 
> Let's try again....



They are beautiful. I love cocobolo.

I am surprised there are still new ones around. Cool that you got a nice discount on new!

Shane D


----------



## KHF909

Shane D said:


> They are beautiful. I love cocobolo.
> 
> I am surprised there are still new ones around. Cool that you got a nice discount on new!
> 
> Shane D



Yes me too, very pleased with whole deal. I got the impression a change of supplier/distributor drove the discount and I also suspect here in NZ things like these don't move too fast.


----------



## Shane D (Aug 8, 2019)

KHF909 said:


> Yes me too, very pleased with whole deal. I got the impression a change of supplier/distributor drove the discount and I also suspect here in NZ things like these don't move too fast.



Congrats! And I hope you enjoy them as much as I do. I have several 'phones as I love variety, but I always go back to the Grado's.

The only thing I HATE about my Grado's and All Grado's is the stiff, fixed cable. They are the only 'phones that I can't feed from my balanced DAP output or balanced amps.

Shane D


----------



## elira

Shane D said:


> Congrats! And I hope you enjoy them as much as I do. I have several 'phones as I love variety, but I always go back to the Grado's.
> 
> The only thing I HATE about my Grado's and All Grado's is the stiff, fixed cable. They are the only 'phones that I can't feed from my balanced DAP output or balanced amps.
> 
> Shane D


You can change the connector, it's not that hard. The 1/4" plug of my PS2000e started failing and I just removed it and put a 4 pin XLR. Soldering something smaller might be challenging, 2.5mm would be nightmare with the 12 conductor cable. Also I find excessive the 170 usd they charge for change the connector, a 4 pin XLR costs around 5 usd, and soldering it should be fast for someone with experience.


----------



## KHF909

Sorry if this is against the rules but there is this place that I've looked at for ear pads that seem to have an adapter that might do the job, definitely seems to be some soldering involved. 

https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/products/grado-cable-adaptor-small


----------



## elira

KHF909 said:


> Sorry if this is against the rules but there is this place that I've looked at for ear pads that seem to have an adapter that might do the job, definitely seems to be some soldering involved.
> 
> https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/products/grado-cable-adaptor-small



The adapter is nice, I used one of those in a sr225e for a friend. My only issue with it is that it limits the tilting of the cup. And yes, it requires soldering.


----------



## Shane D

KHF909 said:


> Sorry if this is against the rules but there is this place that I've looked at for ear pads that seem to have an adapter that might do the job, definitely seems to be some soldering involved.
> 
> https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/products/grado-cable-adaptor-small



They have been discussed here often. People love their pads and I was even considering the conversion kit.

Shane D


----------



## Shane D

elira said:


> You can change the connector, it's not that hard. The 1/4" plug of my PS2000e started failing and I just removed it and put a 4 pin XLR. Soldering something smaller might be challenging, 2.5mm would be nightmare with the 12 conductor cable. Also I find excessive the 170 usd they charge for change the connector, a 4 pin XLR costs around 5 usd, and soldering it should be fast for someone with experience.



The only change that I would make is to have a removable cable. Then you could have XLR or whatever you wanted. Something like the Beautiful Audio conversion kit would be ideal if you didn't mind cutting up your set.

Shane D


----------



## DavidA

KHF909 said:


> Sorry if this is against the rules but there is this place that I've looked at for ear pads that seem to have an adapter that might do the job, definitely seems to be some soldering involved.
> 
> https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/products/grado-cable-adaptor-small


You might also want to check out the Grado mods thread here or try some of the thread for alternative drivers such as Magnum, Elleven Acoustica, Nhoord and Turbulent, lots of good info and some very helpful posters


----------



## gregorya

KHF909 said:


> Grado Gh2 have arrived!! And they look the part.
> 
> Burning in now. Audio impressions to come.



What process do you follow to burn in the new phones?

Congrats on the GH2, beautiful headphones!


----------



## KHF909

gregorya said:


> What process do you follow to burn in the new phones?
> 
> Congrats on the GH2, beautiful headphones!



Cheers for that, I am hoping they are significant improvement over the SR225e I've got.

As for burn-in, I use the extremely scientific approach of just plugging them into an amp and playing a variety of music at a medium volume 

There may be some sort of tone or tone pattern that could be used?

 I just figure that if I play the music I'm likely to play anyway it's just speeding up the process... I can't say for certain either way but it's a habit now


----------



## ESL-1

KHF909 said:


> Grado Gh2 have arrived!! And they look the part.
> 
> Burning in now. Audio impressions to come.



100 + hours should put one very wide smile on your face.  Congratulations.


----------



## gregorya

ESL-1 said:


> 100 + hours should put one very wide smile on your face.  Congratulations.



Is that 100 continuous hours?


----------



## ESL-1 (Aug 9, 2019)

No, not at all.  As you find the time for listening or just playing.  I choose very well recorded music that has some solid, impactful and detailed bass along with everything else.  I will often leave a new acquisition on over night playing at a slightly loud/normal (lifelike?) level.

I am doing the very same now with a new pair of the Sony MDR-Z1r I got a bit over a week ago.  From out of the box they started sounding better in only a few hours.  I passed 100 hours a couple of days ago and they have evolved wonderfully and I know there is more performance to come.

I recommend checking in every 10 hours or so with a good full range recording that you are familiar with and like.  It is fun as you may pick up on some changes even in the short term.

Have FUN !!


----------



## clundbe1

ESL-1 said:


> Where in N.J. is your friend?, maybe a stocking dealer could b not that far away.


Hi  He lives in Woodbridge at a hotel there.


----------



## ESL-1

Woodbridge Audio is one of the premier audio shops in the NY Metro area.


Address: 751 NJ-35, Woodbridge, NJ 07095
Hours: Closed ⋅ Opens 11AM
Phone: (732) 636-7777


----------



## ruhenheiM

cure for Erectile Dysfunction


----------



## clundbe1

ESL-1 said:


> Woodbridge Audio is one of the premier audio shops in the NY Metro area.
> 
> 
> Address: 751 NJ-35, Woodbridge, NJ 07095
> ...


Thanks. Have sent them a mail if they got the Gh4 in store.


----------



## lakej

The foam on my PS500 is disinterigating 

Any other foam/pads that works well with the PS500?

I tried the sennheiser momentum on ear pads but it muffles the highs a lot.


----------



## GreenBow (Aug 12, 2019)

I found a good review of the PS2000e in a magazine. It's called HiFi+ & The Absolute Sound Ultimate Guide to Headphones and Personal Audio 2018. I bought it through a digital magazine provider called PocketMags.

I'm on the lookout for some beauty headphones, but probably not thinking about the PS2000e myself.


I recently bought the AKG N5005 IEMs, and I love them.


----------



## MacedonianHero

GreenBow said:


> I found a good review of the PS2000e in a magazine. It's called HiFi+ & The Absolute Sound Ultimate Guide to Headphones and Personal Audio 2018. I bought it through a digital magazine provider called PocketMags.
> 
> I'm on the lookout for some beauty headphones, but probably not thinking about the PS2000e myself.
> 
> ...



Here's a great review that Frank I wrote:
https://headphone.guru/sensational-new-dynamic-reference-headphone-john-grado-ps2000e/

This review inspired me to pick them up last year and I love them!


----------



## DavidA

lakej said:


> The foam on my PS500 is disinterigating
> 
> Any other foam/pads that works well with the PS500?
> 
> I tried the sennheiser momentum on ear pads but it muffles the highs a lot.


I'd suggest going to E-b and getting some generic G-pads ($4-6/pair) since they are very comfortable and give a slightly better soundstage IMO


----------



## GreenBow (Aug 14, 2019)

MacedonianHero said:


> Here's a great review that Frank I wrote:
> https://headphone.guru/sensational-new-dynamic-reference-headphone-john-grado-ps2000e/
> 
> This review inspired me to pick them up last year and I love them!



I would not be averse to auditioning the PS2000e, but I most likely would not buy them. Only because I think I would find them a bit big and heavy for some uses that I have. I often chill out laid down with my head propped up only a bit. I think the heavy Grado flagships would fall off when almost horizontal.

I recently bought a Chord Hugo TT2, as well as already owning the Hugo 2. I can't get over how good they both are. I have the AKG N40, and AKG N5005, and still have my Grado 225i with e-drivers. (I use amp and speakers too.)

To even use my 225i/e, I would probably have to buy g-cush, for them. The l-cush leaves them sounding a bit on the bright side, or rather lack of lower frequency. It really is the case that the lower frequencies are missing, because the treble is not hot. I can show that by pressing the cups closer to my ears, and the lower frequencies all fill in. Still however, as pleasant as they would be with g-cushes, I would like something a lot better.

A long time ago, I was happy to EQ my 225e. Now I think I would rather buy another brand that I don't have to EQ. I just had a quick peek at your profile and see you have lots of DACs and headphones. I personally would not go that route, but I totally appreciate why someone would. It's more just the case that I would prefer one good set of headphones. Then fix or replace them if they broke.

With Chord DACs I know my source is flat as it's possible to get. It means any colouration is going to be from headphones. Meaning I am on the lookout for some neutral headphones. Couldn't help posting the good news about the PS2000e then. I bet if they were of a factor I could use, I'd be hot for them. Still can't shake them from my mind now though.

By the way, have you comes across the Chord Hugo M-Scaler, (possibly with WAVE coaxial cables). If not, I think it's something you should look into ASAP. M-Scaler with Qutest/Hugo 2, TT2, or DAVE is said to outstanding. (I have a Qutest too, and would recommend that to any Head-Fi hifi user, or for use with headphone amp. Although Hugo 2 is that in one. If you have not been reading, the short story about the M-Scaler is this. The M-Scaler switches off the taps in the Chord DAC, and replaces them with its 1,000,000 taps. Meaning in your DAVE, the 160,000 taps are replaced, by one million. Considering the DAVE is better than the TT2 in one way, due to TT2 only having 96,000 taps. (Hugo 2 having 49,000 taps.) Also given what Rob Watts does with DACs, then it seems the M-Scaler hype is believable.

(If you go the M-Scaler route, I would also suggest the WAVE Storm coaxial cables. Long story - M-Scaler apparently produces noise in huge processor which gets into the digital coaxial cables. That noise gets into the analogue parts of the DAC. It causes a little brightness. The WAVE cables remove it. Short story - the best sound. ……… I have not bought M-Scaler myself. Not sure I ever will. I only suggest it as something you should know about. …… There are other users though, who have the M-Scaler with stock cables and love it.)


----------



## PhenixS1970

I have DAVE+M-Scaler (and Etude amp) and they sound great with Utopia but equally with my first gen Grado PS500


----------



## lakej

DavidA said:


> I'd suggest going to E-b and getting some generic G-pads ($4-6/pair) since they are very comfortable and give a slightly better soundstage IMO



What does E-b mean?


----------



## genck

lakej said:


> What does E-b mean?


ebay?


----------



## lakej

genck said:


> ebay?



ahh.. wups!

Just sat my old SR80 pads on them and this feels better and sounds alright. But I will have a look over at E-b


----------



## acguitar84

I think it was earlier in this thread, but someone posted they liked the GS3000e better than their PS2000e. So you never know what people are going to enjoy. My PS1000e are gone for recabling and although I really love my HD650, I miss them! They're a nice change up.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I'm currently back in Singapore, the place where I got to listen ALL the Grados available at the time. That was when the e-series got released. Now Grado have like 5 or 6 new models and I haven't been able to try any of them... Time flies


----------



## ewhere

Hey guys, I am actually just rediscovering my headphone collection as I really did not have time to listen to them all. The surprise when I get to listen to GS2000e (which is the first Grado I own and have been sitting in my room for 2 years....) is how natural they sounded, not massive details but just the "magic" of how everything comes together so effortlessly (paring with zh1es). I just saw that they released GS3000e and was wondering if anyone did some A/B test to see where is the difference? Saw something online but all the descriptions were very brief, I am thinking of probably upgrading it. My local dealer doesn't have them in stock and probably won't even get them because they haven't sold any of the TOTL Grado in the last year........... Therefore it would be great if someone could shed a light on the difference between GS2000e and GS3000e for me.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## tlainhart

ewhere said:


> Therefore it would be great if someone could shed a light on the difference between GS2000e and GS3000e for me.



Earlier in this thread, maybe 10 pages back, one member compared the 2000 to the 3000, preferring the 3000 with stated reasons.  Around the same time, another member compared the GS3000e to the PS2000e, preferring the former with reasoning.


----------



## turbomustang84

I really want a set of Grado's and contacted them if they would sell me some not assembled........and they said nope lol ..

I absolutely want a pair but the attached cable and glued in driver's just really suck .

I want a cable of my choosing and I'll eventually have to bite the bullet or give up because they are never going to upgrade


----------



## elira

turbomustang84 said:


> I really want a set of Grado's and contacted them if they would sell me some not assembled........and they said nope lol ..
> 
> I absolutely want a pair but the attached cable and glued in driver's just really suck .
> 
> I want a cable of my choosing and I'll eventually have to bite the bullet or give up because they are never going to upgrade


There are some brands that sell you parts to build Grado like headphones. You can choose the driver, cups, headbands, cable, etc.


----------



## marca56

That's correct. I looked at a lot of components and sources of custom parts like headbands and cables. I settled on Turbulent drivers and the rest of the components from Shipibo. The finished product looks great and more importantly, they sound fantastic. Heres a picture or two....


----------



## DavidA

turbomustang84 said:


> I really want a set of Grado's and contacted them if they would sell me some not assembled........and they said nope lol ..
> 
> I absolutely want a pair but the attached cable and glued in driver's just really suck .
> 
> I want a cable of my choosing and I'll eventually have to bite the bullet or give up because they are never going to upgrade


I agree that the permanently attached cables on all Grado headphones suck.  I've modded all mine with SMC Jack's but it's a bitch to remove drivers from wood cups.  I know a few others use mini-XLR, MMCX, 3.5mm, 2.5mm and HD800 jacks to do removable cables so there are options


----------



## turbomustang84

marca56 said:


> That's correct. I looked at a lot of components and sources of custom parts like headbands and cables. I settled on Turbulent drivers and the rest of the components from Shipibo. The finished product looks great and more importantly, they sound fantastic. Heres a picture or two....



If you had to compare those driver's and the end sound to a Grado model what would you say it's most like ?


----------



## marca56

turbomustang84 said:


> If you had to compare those driver's and the end sound to a Grado model what would you say it's most like ?



I have the SR80e's and GW100's and tried the new HF3's at the OC CanJam about a month ago and it's much better than the SR80e's and GW100's, and noticeably better than the HF3's. It's not exactly brighter but the music seems to be more present than in the HF3's.


----------



## turbomustang84

marca56 said:


> I have the SR80e's and GW100's and tried the new HF3's at the OC CanJam about a month ago and it's much better than the SR80e's and GW100's, and noticeably better than the HF3's. It's not exactly brighter but the music seems to be more present than in the HF3's.


Well I think I know what I need to do


----------



## DavidA

turbomustang84 said:


> If you had to compare those driver's and the end sound to a Grado model what would you say it's most like ?


While not directed at me and looking at your signature for the headphone that you have listed:
Alternative drivers:
Nhoord Red V2: closer to a HD650 than any Grado IMO
Ypsilon S1/S2: a better HD600/HD660S to me, its the reason I sold my HD600 and am in no hurry to get a HD660S which I like but way over priced IMO, closest Grado would be PS500e with some mods IMO.
Ypsilon R1: a reference sound somewhere between RS2e and HD800
Ypsilon G1: similar to the R1 but with a bit more bass using OEM G-pads, like the difference between HD800 and HD800S
Symphones V7: similar to the Ypsilon S2
Symphones V8: an improved V7 with better bass and a bit more extended up top
Haven't heard the Turbulent X and Symphones V9 yet but many seem to like them


----------



## Geezer Rock 001 (Aug 22, 2019)

Beautifulaudio.biz offers a detachable 3.5 cable detachment kit.

 I would suggest an RS2e or a Symphones V9 as your first foray into the Grado platform headphones.


----------



## turbomustang84

I notice all of the sellers that have the wood cups are all out of stock on the three website's I've checked.
The structural parts sold by the aftermarket sellers sure seem much better made than traditional Grado plastic parts.

I wonder why Grado is so against detatcheable cables ?
I originally had intended to buy the SR325e or a used GS1000 but with the options given in this thread I'm definitely going to do the build it my self option .


----------



## ruhenheiM

turbomustang84 said:


> I notice all of the sellers that have the wood cups are all out of stock on the three website's I've checked.
> The structural parts sold by the aftermarket sellers sure seem much better made than traditional Grado plastic parts.
> 
> *I wonder why Grado is so against detatcheable cables ?*
> I originally had intended to buy the SR325e or a used GS1000 but with the options given in this thread I'm definitely going to do the build it my self option .



if i have to guess...cheaper, shorter signal path, consistency of the sound


----------



## marca56

turbomustang84 said:


> I notice all of the sellers that have the wood cups are all out of stock on the three website's I've checked.
> The structural parts sold by the aftermarket sellers sure seem much better made than traditional Grado plastic parts.
> 
> I wonder why Grado is so against detatcheable cables ?
> I originally had intended to buy the SR325e or a used GS1000 but with the options given in this thread I'm definitely going to do the build it my self option .


----------



## marca56

Well, what I would do is email or call the vendors. Also, look at Etsy.com. I started there and struck up a conversation about what was available from Shipibo with Przemyslaw and that is what started the ball rolling for me.


----------



## turbomustang84

Holy crap it's so easy to get started in the build your own Grado arena because nothing is that expensive but I just tallied up the numerous parts from the three different supplier's

It's not as cheap as I would like but they are going to be beautiful when I'm done


----------



## marca56

Yes; mine were about $460, but sound and look much better than the alternatives. By the way, for that, you get what you want. For example, I wanted a single removable cable and Przymyslaw obliged on both. In taking the leap of faith, I was nervous but now I would not do it any other way.


----------



## turbomustang84

marca56 said:


> Yes; mine were about $460, but sound and look much better than the alternatives. By the way, for that, you get what you want. For example, I wanted a single removable cable and Przymyslaw obliged on both. In taking the leap of faith, I was nervous but now I would not do it any other way.


Well I got to say I'm more excited about putting this together than anything else on the immediate horizon ....So that's worth something


----------



## turbomustang84

I'm going to order two wood earcups one will be in the GS1000 style and then a purple heart just to have an option


----------



## Mad Max

ruhenheiM said:


> if i have to guess...cheaper, shorter signal path, consistency of the sound


Cheaper, and none other I would guess.  Detachable cables would mildly complicate their simple construction and incur some additional cost to production.


----------



## THGM (Aug 26, 2019)

(Deleted)


----------



## SilverEars (Aug 26, 2019)

Just joined you all as another Grado owner.  Just received a set of 325is after being impressed with 325e.  I can tell these have good quality drivers, they seem to scale with quality chain.  I like the way it images as well.  I have the L-cush with it, but I'm looking to order G-cush.

I feel like for years I speculated about Grado based on the peaky frequency response, and actually hearing the right model that fit my preference, call me a fan!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

SilverEars said:


> Just joined you all as another Grado owner.  Just received a set of 325is after being impressed with 325e.  I can tell these have good quality drivers.  I like the way it images as well.  I have the L-cush with it, but I'm looking to order G-cush.
> 
> I feel like for years I speculated about Grado based on the peaky frequency response, and actually hearing the right model that fit my preference, call me a fan!


Congratulations, @SilverEars !  If there are any other Grados that you are curious about, let me know... I bet I have it (except the GS3000e), and I can bring it to the Seattle meet Sept. 7 where I think you and I will both be going. The RS2e is my favorite of the on-ear Grados.  Grados generally do NOT improve with pad changes... the only one that sounds better is the GH1, which comes with on-ear (L) but you can put the over-ear (G cush) on.


----------



## SilverEars (Aug 26, 2019)

ruthieandjohn said:


> Congratulations, @SilverEars !  If there are any other Grados that you are curious about, let me know... I bet I have it (except the GS3000e), and I can bring it to the Seattle meet Sept. 7 where I think you and I will both be going. The RS2e is my favorite of the on-ear Grados.  Grados generally do NOT improve with pad changes... the only one that sounds better is the GH1, which comes with on-ear (L) but you can put the over-ear (G cush) on.


Thanks for the offer, and I wish I can take up your offer, but unfortunately I reside on the other side of the country.  I do wish I was next door neighbor so I can try some of the extensive collection of Grados you have.

A real interesting aspect of Grado (at least with my current one) is the imaging.  As we all know and see (from images of them) that the way they are configured isn't like the typical headphone, and I think it's unique configuration is the reason why they image so interestingly.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

SilverEars said:


> Thanks for the offer, and I wish I can take up your offer, but unfortunately I reside on the other side of the country.  I do wish I was next door neighbor so I can try some of the extensive collection of Grados you have.


My mistake... when you wondered on the Seattle Meet thread as to how Schiit transports their stuff on public transportation (ferry) to a meet, I thought you were coming!  Sorry!


----------



## elira

Question, do you recommend the TTVJ flat pads? I’m not sure if they are worth trying.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I only use the TTVJ flat pads (with a hole in the middle) for my Grado RS1’s, as that is the type of pad they came with and were designed for.  I have been told that the TTVJ flat pads were actually made by Grado.


----------



## ruhenheiM

elira said:


> Question, do you recommend the TTVJ flat pads? I’m not sure if they are worth trying.


if you have on-ear grado models, you should try although the comfort area probably worse




ruthieandjohn said:


> I only use the TTVJ flat pads (with a hole in the middle) for my Grado RS1’s, as that is the type of pad they came with and were designed for.  I have been told that the TTVJ flat pads were actually made by Grado.


it was the original pad for all old generation of grado, even sr60 used to came with flat pad

https://www.stereophile.com/headphones/532/index.html


----------



## SilverEars (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm interested in trying out G-cushion.  After market ones are pretty much the same as the Grado ones right?  There's a huge difference in price.

G-cushion for PS-1000 should be the same size as 325 right?

I'm using L-cushion with my 325 and I notice a bit of pressure over time from it being on-ear as I wear glasses.  Overtime the the pressure to my ear over my glasses frame gets painful.


----------



## Mad Max

Grado L-cushions alone use three different foam densities, I think the G-cushions do as well? The aftermarket stuff is just one uniform density, thus I'd expect a difference in sound, so good luck.


----------



## marca56

I have used both the Grado and several aftermarket L cushions. The best I've found are Earzonk L cushions. You can get them on eBay.com and amazon.com. Mine were about $10.


----------



## SilverEars (Aug 27, 2019)

Mad Max said:


> Grado L-cushions alone use three different foam densities, I think the G-cushions do as well? The aftermarket stuff is just one uniform density, thus I'd expect a difference in sound, so good luck.


So, Grado sells their cushions in 3 different densities? Or do different models have different foam of different densities? I expect there to be changes in imaging when density of foam is changed.  It would be much more informative if foam was standardized with density value labels.


----------



## elira

SilverEars said:


> So, Grado sells their cushions in 3 different densities? Or do different models have different foam of different densities? I expect there to be changes in imaging when density of foam is changed.  It would be much more informative if foam was standardized with density value labels.


The pad is composed of 3 different foam density layers. Aftermarket pads use the same foam for the entire pad.


----------



## SilverEars

elira said:


> The pad is composed of 3 different foam density layers. Aftermarket pads use the same foam for the entire pad.


Thanks for the clarification.  Any reason why that is the case?  Did they ever put out any information materials on this decision?


----------



## ruhenheiM

SilverEars said:


> I'm interested in trying out G-cushion.  After market ones are pretty much the same as the Grado ones right?  There's a huge difference in price.
> 
> G-cushion for PS-1000 should be the same size as 325 right?
> 
> I'm using L-cushion with my 325 and I notice a bit of pressure over time from it being on-ear as I wear glasses.  Overtime the the pressure to my ear over my glasses frame gets painful.



i can't say about L cushion model but the G-cushion original and the after market ones are vastly different.

g-cushion and L-cushion( the one that being use in 325 ) are different in size, the end that slip to the headphone is similar size/diameter but the other end that touch your face is different in size



SilverEars said:


> So, Grado sells their cushions in 3 different densities? Or do different models have different foam of different densities? I expect there to be changes in imaging when density of foam is changed.  It would be much more informative if foam was standardized with density value labels.


exactly like @elira posted


----------



## ruhenheiM

SilverEars said:


> Thanks for the clarification.  Any reason why that is the case?  Did they ever put out any information materials on this decision?



i don't think grado ever published the information of that


----------



## Rwit

SilverEars said:


> Thanks for the clarification.  Any reason why that is the case?  Did they ever put out any information materials on this decision?



It’s Grado, so of course not. John Grado probably thought they sound better this way.

I don’t think Grado advertises this particular quality of the pads but it is something people have noticed comparing them to the knock off ones. They are probably more costly to manufacture so it’s reasonable that they’re a bit more expensive.


----------



## ruhenheiM

https://uncrate.com/grado-x-uncrate-un2000e-headphones/


----------



## Mad Max

Rwit said:


> It’s Grado, so of course not. John Grado probably thought they sound better this way.
> 
> I don’t think Grado advertises this particular quality of the pads but it is something people have noticed comparing them to the knock off ones. They are probably more costly to manufacture so it’s reasonable that they’re a bit more expensive.


I have yet to try the Chinese ones and couldn't help but notice.
I will eventually try the aftermarket ones for the heck of it.

In the case of Sennheiser Urbanites, the "knock-off" earpads are better than the originals, lol!
Though that case is an outlier.


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Aug 27, 2019)

Grado G Cush are multiple density... harder at the edges and softer in the middle.  NonGrado cheaper ones are all the same density and sound different.

That said, there is an opinion that a particular nonGrado G Cush helps a particular Grado headphone more than the Grado, but that is a rarity.  Sorry I cannot remember the specifics... I think @joseph69 might know.


----------



## ESL-1

SilverEars said:


> I'm interested in trying out G-cushion.  After market ones are pretty much the same as the Grado ones right?  There's a huge difference in price.
> 
> G-cushion for PS-1000 should be the same size as 325 right?
> 
> I'm using L-cushion with my 325 and I notice a bit of pressure over time from it being on-ear as I wear glasses.  Overtime the the pressure to my ear over my glasses frame gets painful.



Have you done some adjusting of the headband so you get the pressure on your ear is made more comfortable even with eyeglasses.  I feel that although it is fun to experiment with the G pad it changes the sound that Grado designed for any specific model.  I also agree that the original replacement pads are better composition.  

Enjoy,


----------



## Dana Reed

Have had my G2000e for 1.5 years now and have since gotten a bunch of other headphones (Aeons, LCD-2, T1.2, HE560 to name a few) but I keep coming back to these as the best open headphones I’ve ever heard.  And they’re not really amp picky.  I can get great sound right out of an iPod, chord Mojo, Schiit Jotunheim, or Topping DX7s.  
Whenever I can use open headphones I pick these.  T5p are my favorite closed and Shure are my favorite IEM


----------



## SilverEars (Aug 28, 2019)

ESL-1 said:


> Have you done some adjusting of the headband so you get the pressure on your ear is made more comfortable even with eyeglasses.  I feel that although it is fun to experiment with the G pad it changes the sound that Grado designed for any specific model.  I also agree that the original replacement pads are better composition.
> 
> Enjoy,


Thanks, will look into this.  It's just for extended listening and I got those thick plastic frames that do not help.

Speaking of Grado being open.  They got to be one of the most open headphones out there.  They leak a lot.  I like open headphones, and I will only listen critically to open ones, but not really practical for certain cases.

I've been reading up on the G-cushion opinions and it seems there's good reason why 325 has L-cushion.  I'm just really curious what results.  Been reading bass reduces, and mids pulls back?  There's  quite a bit of 2k emphasis on these, and if 2k pulls back, it wouldn't be a bad thing.  It seems imaging could be more interesting as well, and I like imaging.


----------



## tlainhart

Question for folks how have a long history with Grado (and memory better than mine).  I bought my SR-125s either late in the 90's or early in 2000 - sometime after owning my SR-60s.  The SR-125s are "pink drivers".

My memory may be faulty, but I thought that they shipped with 'L' cushions.  They have 'L' on them now, but a long while ago I swiped out the cushion, and can't remember if I "upgraded" to the 'L', but I don't think so. Did they ship early in their lifetime with 'L' cushions, or am I making this up?

The current incarnation of SR-125 ship with 'S' cushions.


----------



## ESL-1

The SR-125 from it's inception and for many years came standard with L ear pads.


----------



## ruhenheiM

tlainhart said:


> Question for folks how have a long history with Grado (and memory better than mine).  I bought my SR-125s either late in the 90's or early in 2000 - sometime after owning my SR-60s.  The SR-125s are "pink drivers".
> 
> My memory may be faulty, but I thought that they shipped with 'L' cushions.  They have 'L' on them now, but a long while ago I swiped out the cushion, and can't remember if I "upgraded" to the 'L', but I don't think so. Did they ship early in their lifetime with 'L' cushions, or am I making this up?
> 
> The current incarnation of SR-125 ship with 'S' cushions.



the only sr series that came with s cushions was sr60 in that timeline, the rest came with L cushion. i think in e generation, sr80 and sr125 start shipping with s cushion


----------



## DavidA

SilverEars said:


> Thanks, will look into this.  It's just for extended listening and I got those thick plastic frames that do not help.
> 
> Speaking of Grado being open.  They got to be one of the most open headphones out there.  They leak a lot.  I like open headphones, and I will only listen critically to open ones, but not really practical for certain cases.
> 
> I've been reading up on the G-cushion opinions and it seems there's good reason why 325 has L-cushion.  I'm just really curious what results.  Been reading bass reduces, and mids pulls back?  There's  quite a bit of 2k emphasis on these, and if 2k pulls back, it wouldn't be a bad thing.  It seems imaging could be more interesting as well, and I like imaging.


I've tried about 20 different generic G-pads from a variety of vendors on Ebay and while they are all a single density foam they are not all the same, some are deeper than others, some use softer foam, some have foam that is quite dense and hard while others are quite porous and soft.  So I'd suggest trying a few different vendors and fine one that you like and quickly order a few more as spares.  The way I look at it OEM G-pads are about $45 while ebay ones are $4-6 so you can try quite a few for the same price as one pair of OEM pads but you might also just buy one pair of OEM pads to use as reference.


----------



## Geezer Rock 001

DavidA 's advice is spot on as always.  The other thing to consider besides the material and comfort is how does each variation of a G cush or an L cush affect the sound signature of the headphones?

 I had a routine of cushion rolling with every new to me Grado or build that I got. It was interesting to see just which combination of genuine or knock off cushions I finally ended up with on each one.


----------



## ephrank

Just realised I've had the HF2 for 10 years. Listening to them right now to mark this special occasion!

May be it's time to sell them?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ruhenheiM said:


> the only sr series that came with s cushions was sr60 in that timeline, the rest came with L cushion. i think in e generation, sr80 and sr125 start shipping with s cushion


No the i-series already start with S. My first two were the SR60i and the MS1. Oh how I miss them


----------



## cathee

In case anyone is in the market, I'm letting go of a few select Grados. Given their unique nature, I thought the good people of this thread (who is directly responsible for me getting these awesome headphones) should be given a heads up before I list them in the FS section.

I'm letting go of a Trio of Grados (*SR80 pinkie w/ 6.3mm, RS2 buttoned w/ new e-Series drivers and HP1 w/ polarity switch*) - the latter two were recently examined/cleaned by Jon Grado, the RS2 has new drivers installed but the HP1 is all original, mint condition, perfect lettering, functioning polarity switch - sadly I no longer have the OEM box/papers but it will ship in a Pelican case with custom inserts. 

Will probably throw up a listing in FS tonight or tomorrow but if anyone is interested please PM me, would be happy to share more details/pics. 

Cheers guys.


----------



## Gippy

ruhenheiM said:


> https://uncrate.com/grado-x-uncrate-un2000e-headphones/



Unless you really like the aesthetic, I'd strongly recommend those who are considering this to pay $395 more for the GS3000e instead, because you get the newer driver. The GS2000e driver (which I presume is the same in the UN2000e) is tuned such that the sound is quite divisive.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Grado G Cush are multiple density... harder at the edges and softer in the middle.  NonGrado cheaper ones are all the same density and sound different.
> 
> That said, there is an opinion that a particular nonGrado G Cush helps a particular Grado headphone more than the Grado, but that is a rarity.  Sorry I cannot remember the specifics... I think @joseph69 might know.


I'm sorry, John, but that wasn't me. I did try the EarZonk vinyl L cushions on my 325is one time and took them off within 30sec of listening to how they destroyed the sound. I then sent them to another member and they basically had the same experience as I did. Otherwise I only use genuine Grado cushions or TTVJ flats on my Grados.
Maybe you were thinking that I love the sound of the Grado G cushions on the GH1 instead of the stock L cushions?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Makes sense... I do remember that you were the first to discover the improvement of the GH1 by the G Cush.  I’ll have to research who preferred the nonGrado pads and under what circumstance.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Here, https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/page-2582#post-14532294, @sling5s  notes a preference for Earzonk pads over Grado pads on an on-ear Grado. Earlier, @Astral Abyss finds the Earzonk pads to be preferable to the Grado G Cush in the GS1000e.  @DavidA has also written of a preference of Earzonk over Grado.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Makes sense... I do remember that you were the first to discover the improvement of the GH1 by the G Cush.  I’ll have to research who preferred the nonGrado pads and under what circumstance.


So, I actually wan't the first.
Another member (can't remember who) had commented about how they really enjoyed the G cushions on the GH1 so I tried them and felt the same way. I've actually never spent anywhere hear sufficient time with the L cushions on the GH1, I think I'll have to do this.


----------



## BoogieWoogie

did any one hear the new grado hf? wanna know if it's worthed compared to hf2 or ps500


----------



## THGM

Any PS100e owners out there who have got used to the weight of the Grados and/or did aftermarket 'comfort' headbands make a difference, either to the overall weight or the pressure point on the top part of the head? Currently agonising whether to keep my pair, as loving their gorgeous sound (and mod through https://www.shipibo.audio) or exchanging for a pair of Focal Clear headphones.

Would appreciate your thoughts....


----------



## ruhenheiM

THGM said:


> Any PS100e owners out there who have got used to the weight of the Grados and/or did aftermarket 'comfort' headbands make a difference, either to the overall weight or the pressure point on the top part of the head? Currently agonising whether to keep my pair, as loving their gorgeous sound (and mod through https://www.shipibo.audio) or exchanging for a pair of Focal Clear headphones.
> 
> Would appreciate your thoughts....



for the pressure point on top of the head, the aftermarket headband help massively for me. i use the turbulentlabs.the small headband. i haven't try the large headband
https://turbulentlabs.com/shop/

for the weight, well get used to it i guess.perhaps the suspension strap would help a bit, i haven't try it tough. but yea the weight is an issues


----------



## marca56

ruhenheiM said:


> for the pressure point on top of the head, the aftermarket headband help massively for me. i use the turbulentlabs.the small headband. i haven't try the large headband
> https://turbulentlabs.com/shop/
> 
> for the weight, well get used to it i guess.perhaps the suspension strap would help a bit, i haven't try it tough. but yea the weight is an issues



I considered this, but went with the Shibibo Audio headband and spring steel insert. Feels much better and does not move around at all. BTW, I love my Turbulent Drivers, too.


----------



## THGM

ruhenheiM said:


> for the pressure point on top of the head, the aftermarket headband help massively for me. i use the turbulentlabs.the small headband. i haven't try the large headband
> https://turbulentlabs.com/shop/
> 
> for the weight, well get used to it i guess.perhaps the suspension strap would help a bit, i haven't try it tough. but yea the weight is an issues





marca56 said:


> I considered this, but went with the Shibibo Audio headband and spring steel insert. Feels much better and does not move around at all. BTW, I love my Turbulent Drivers, too.



Many thanks for your feedback and for the Turbulent links. Sounds as though the aftermarket mods make quite a difference. Guess I'll just have to get used to the weight though!


----------



## marca56

You would be surprised ... going from all plastic to wood, metal and leather *decreased* the weight of my headphones. And it does sound much better than the equivalent priced stock headphones from Grado or others. I've checked and listened to quite a few alternates before going this route.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

marca56 said:


> You would be surprised ... going from all plastic to wood, metal and leather *decreased* the weight of my headphones. And it does sound much better than the equivalent priced stock headphones from Grado or others. I've checked and listened to quite a few alternates before going this route.


That's so strange... Can you post a few pictures of your build?


----------



## marca56 (Sep 7, 2019)

WilliamLeonhart said:


> That's so strange... Can you post a few pictures of your build?



Sure-- see attached.

Enjoy!

marc


----------



## joseph69 (Sep 7, 2019)

This afternoon was a great day for listening to Grados!
Joe otherwise known as @ESL-1 came by my place (not the first time & definitely not the last) and brought along the PS1000, PS1000e. PS2000e, GS2000e & Sony Zr1. I've been pretty much out of touch with Grado for a while now with the exception of occasionally listening to my RS1i, GH1 or 325is, otherwise I've ventured off in search of 'different' sound signature from different headphone companies and have enjoyed the journey to say the least.

Intentions were for me to listen and compare mainly the original PS1000 being I was missing them very much lately due to selling mine off and was interested in purchasing another pair. In the past I've owned the PS1000 (3x) the PS1000e, & the PS2000e. I've also owned the GS1000i & GS1000e which were just not to my liking. Well, let me say, much to my surprise, I will not be buying a PS1000 after hearing the GS2000e. Simply put, the GS won me over hands down, immediately, and I can't wait to be the proud owner of these exciting, lively, realistic headphones. 

Joe, great getting together again and enjoying each others company doing what we enjoy. Thank you very much for the opportunity to listen and decide which Grado suites my tastes best this time around. I appreciate it very much, and look forward to the next time.
Drum role, please for @ESL-1 in deep though while listening to the Susvara.


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> This afternoon was a great day for listening to Grados!
> Joe otherwise known as @ESL-1 came by my place (not the first time & definitely not the last) and brought along the PS1000, PS1000e. PS2000e, GS2000e & Sony Zr1. I've been pretty much out of touch with Grado for a while now with the exception of occasionally listening to my RS1i, GH1 or 325is, otherwise I've ventured off in search of 'different' sound signature from different headphone companies and have enjoyed the journey to say the least.
> 
> Intentions were for me to listen and compare mainly the original PS1000 being I was missing them very much lately due to selling mine off and was interested in purchasing another pair. In the past I've owned the PS1000 (3x) the PS1000e, & the PS2000e. I've also owned the GS1000i & GS1000e which were just not to my liking. Well, let me say, much to my surprise, I will not be buying a PS1000 after hearing the GS2000e. Simply put, the GS won me over hands down, immediately, and I can't wait to be the proud owner of these exciting, lively, realistic headphones.
> ...


Looks like a heck of a good time gents! Looks like both of you have a good mix of gear to offer the other for a good mini meet, congrats!


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> Looks like a heck of a good time gents! Looks like both of you have a good mix of gear to offer the other for a good mini meet, congrats!


Thank you. Yes, it's nice to have a nice mix to offer each other.


----------



## MacedonianHero

joseph69 said:


> Thank you. Yes, it's nice to have a nice mix to offer each other.



Thanks for the awesome photos! Love the look of the GS-3000s...and they sound great! I'm still loving my PS2000e, SR325e and GR10e...awesome headphones!


----------



## joseph69 (Sep 7, 2019)

@MacedonianHero 
You're welcome, Peter. And yes, awesome headphones!
Those are actually the GS2000e, I haven't had the opportunity to hear the 3000e, but I was so amazed with the 2000e that I have to have it.


----------



## joseph69 (Sep 7, 2019)

Just a little side note;
I actually had no interest in hearing the GS2000e, but at the last minute asked Joe if he had then to bring them along just for the hell of it.
These blindsided me like a freight train. Funny that I expected these to not even qualify (for my taste from past series) and how wrong I was, and so glad I didn't pass on the opportunity to hear them. Strange how things can turn out when least expected too.


----------



## treebug

Torn between the GS3000e or the PS2000e. I have the Luxman P-750u, and Moon Neo 260D as source.


----------



## joseph69

treebug said:


> Torn between the GS3000e or the PS2000e. I have the Luxman P-750u, and Moon Neo 260D as source.


Have you had the opportunity to compare GS3000e & GS2000e? I know it may seem like overkill, but being I already own the WA33, the GS2000e paired incredibly well being driven by it. It was pure bliss, a match made in heaven too me. The GS-X is also an incredibly match, just 'different', of course. By no means would I be going out to buy the WA33 if I'd heard the combo elsewhere. but again, I already own it, so...


----------



## tlainhart

joseph69 said:


> @MacedonianHero
> You're welcome, Peter. And yes, awesome headphones!
> Those are actually the GS2000e, I haven't had the opportunity to hear the 3000e, but I was so amazed with the 2000e that I have to have it.



Joseph - what was it about the GS2000e that beat out the PS2000e for you?  I ask, as a GS2000e owner, that after hearing the PS2000e on loan, I had the opposite reaction.  The ability of the PS2000e to get into the mix - I was hearing detail that I didn't hear on the GS2000e.  Perhaps too much of a good thing?


----------



## treebug

joseph69 said:


> Have you had the opportunity to compare GS3000e & GS2000e? I know it may seem like overkill, but being I already own the WA33, the GS2000e paired incredibly well being driven by it. It was pure bliss, a match made in heaven too me. The GS-X is also an incredibly match, just 'different', of course. By no means would I be going out to buy the WA33 if I'd heard the combo elsewhere. but again, I already own it, so...



Haven't heard the GS2000e. I did own a GS1000 a few years back but haven't had the opportunity to try the latest models. Would you say that the GS3000e is warmer sounding than the GS2000e? That's the impression I get from comments that I've read elsewhere. I may give the PS2000e a miss due to the weight.


----------



## ESL-1

joseph69 said:


> Just a little side note;
> I actually had no interest in hearing the GS2000e, but at the last minute asked Joe if he had then to bring them along just for the hell of it.
> These blindsided me like a freight train. Funny that I expected these to not even qualify (for my taste from past series) and how wrong I was, and so glad I didn't pass on the opportunity to hear them. Strange how things can turn out when least expected too.




Yup, last moment request.  It was quite a lot of fun all around.  I am glad you are so much looking forward to their arrival.  The time flew by.


----------



## joseph69

tlainhart said:


> Joseph - what was it about the GS2000e that beat out the PS2000e for you?  I ask, as a GS2000e owner, that after hearing the PS2000e on loan, I had the opposite reaction.  The ability of the PS2000e to get into the mix - I was hearing detail that I didn't hear on the GS2000e.  Perhaps too much of a good thing?


I owned the PS2000 and for me, it was bit too polite compared to what I'm used to with a Grado headphones. The GS2000 immediately grabbed my attention with its attack, which is what I prefer from a Grado. I heard plenty of everything with the GS2000, and as I mentioned, the GS2000 won me over hands down, immediately.




treebug said:


> Haven't heard the GS2000e. I did own a GS1000 a few years back but haven't had the opportunity to try the latest models.





treebug said:


> *Would you say that the GS3000e is warmer sounding than the GS2000e?* That's the impression I get from comments that I've read elsewhere. I may give the PS2000e a miss due to the weight.


I haven't heard the GS3000 and yesterday was my first time hearing the GS2000. But, I was actually told the same things you mention above about the GS3000 in comparison to the GS2000. 

PS:
The only headphones I've ever had the opportunity to hear before purchasing were the SR80 through a friend, but when I made the purchase Grado had moved on to the (i) series (so close enough) and I loved them. Otherwise, every headphone I've ever owned I purchased blindly. While waiting for them to arrive I had no idea if they'd be for me or not? Sometimes yes, and sometimes no. With this being said, the GS2000 is the second headphone I had the opportunity to hear and I'm beyond extremely excited and just can't wait for them to arrive. These really, really hit me hard in the best ways possible, and so much so, that it's hard for me to even comprehend.


----------



## treebug

You may have talked me into the GS2000e (and saved me a few £'s!) I too always purchase blindly, mainly due to the lack of audio stores around here these days and so I have to go on recommendations and reviews. Have you heard the GS2000e balanced?


----------



## Mightygrey

joseph69 said:


> This afternoon was a great day for listening to Grados!
> Joe otherwise known as @ESL-1 came by my place (not the first time & definitely not the last) and brought along the PS1000, PS1000e. PS2000e, GS2000e & Sony Zr1. I've been pretty much out of touch with Grado for a while now with the exception of occasionally listening to my RS1i, GH1 or 325is, otherwise I've ventured off in search of 'different' sound signature from different headphone companies and have enjoyed the journey to say the least.
> 
> Intentions were for me to listen and compare mainly the original PS1000 being I was missing them very much lately due to selling mine off and was interested in purchasing another pair. In the past I've owned the PS1000 (3x) the PS1000e, & the PS2000e. I've also owned the GS1000i & GS1000e which were just not to my liking. Well, let me say, much to my surprise, I will not be buying a PS1000 after hearing the GS2000e. Simply put, the GS won me over hands down, immediately, and I can't wait to be the proud owner of these exciting, lively, realistic headphones.
> ...


Sounds like fun! Out of interest, where would you place the GH1+G-cush in the scheme of things in that sort of rarified company?


----------



## joseph69 (Sep 9, 2019)

treebug said:


> You may have talked me into the GS2000e (and saved me a few £'s!) I too always purchase blindly, mainly due to the lack of audio stores around here these days and so I have to go on recommendations and reviews. Have you heard the GS2000e balanced?


No, the GS2000e Joe has is SE, but I'm going to balance mine being I run a fully balanced system. I also don't have RCA interconnects in my system so for SE terminations I made a Neutrik 1/4" to 4-pin female adapter.




Mightygrey said:


> Sounds like fun! Out of interest, where would you place the GH1+G-cush in the scheme of things in that sort of rarified company?


I've always enjoyed the GH1 w/G cushions. I'd place the GH1 w/G right up there in the scheme of things, for sure, just a different presentation, though.


----------



## mortcola

joseph69 said:


> No, the GS2000e Joe has is SE, but I'm going to balance mine being I run a fully balanced system. I also don't have RCA interconnects in my system so for SE terminations I made a Neutrik 1/4" to 4-pin female adapter.
> 
> I've always enjoyed the GH1 w/G cushions. I'd place the GH1 w/G right up there in the scheme of things, for sure, just a different presentation, though.


Hi - enjoying this exchange. I've owned the GS1000, 2000e, and now the 3000e; I just sold the PS2000e pair. First, the 3000 is the most satisfying speaker of any kind I've heard. Using Schiit Gungnir Multibit and Mjolnir2 with both current production Gold Lion tubes, stock Schiit tubes, Schiit LISST solid state "fake tubes", and some good NOS. It is "rich", as Grado says, but rich as in harmonically fleshed-out, not "warm" in the euphonic sense. They are spookily transparent, with a degree of palpable instrumental texture I find intoxicating. It significantly develops on the considerable strengths of the GS2000e, and, back to back with the fantastically balanced and revealing PS2000e, the GS3000e was clearly a better transducer of the the qualities of a musical event, applying the word Rich Grado used, "organic" - not meaningfully less detailed, as they are bizarrely revealing, but definitely more a music-lovers headphone as compared with cans for anlytical listening. The latter isn't quite fair, as the PS2000e doesn't in the least bit lack musicality; it just sounds as though built for precision of information, while the GS3000e is meant to convey a musical experience. That's the best I can do. 

If anything, there is more of a sense of presence (not the "presence" frequency range, but the awareness of Being There) to the GS3000e over the PS2000e. Matter of taste, I suppose, but that unfettered, textural, immersive quality of the 3000 is far more satisfying for me than what the metal-clad one offers. I'm literally losing sleep and at risk of losing family time, for "one more song" moments.   The GS2000e are clearly the excellent little brother of the 3000e, lacking nothing in absolute terms, but the price difference and the novelty of the 3000e wood and driver tuning account largely for the expected differences. Regarding balanced signal on any of the top end Grados: with the right electronics, it is not subtle - not even close. I did balanced for the first time with the PS2000e, then the GS3000e, and on both the top-end cans, with the Schiit electronics, the spatial qualities of the music, not to mention the dynamic envelope and handling of massed and contrasting timbres, were dramatically more focused and convincing with the 4-pin XLR.


----------



## acguitar84

I might have to put the GS3000e at the top of my "next headphone to purchase" list.


----------



## mortcola

acguitar84 said:


> I might have to put the GS3000e at the top of my "next headphone to purchase" list.


I'm in love. I didn't expect more than a nice friendship.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Sep 9, 2019)

joseph69 said:


> Those are actually the GS2000e, I haven't had the opportunity to hear the 3000e, but I was so amazed with the 2000e that I have to have it. :)




how are you joseph? long time no see!

i really surprised you're enjoy gs2000e since you do not like gs1000i. i was assuming both probably sound a bit similar. what is it that make them so different?


----------



## Dana Reed

mortcola said:


> Hi - enjoying this exchange. I've owned the GS1000, 2000e, and now the 3000e; I just sold the PS2000e pair. First, the 3000 is the most satisfying speaker of any kind I've heard. Using Schiit Gungnir Multibit and Mjolnir2 with both current production Gold Lion tubes, stock Schiit tubes, Schiit LISST solid state "fake tubes", and some good NOS. It is "rich", as Grado says, but rich as in harmonically fleshed-out, not "warm" in the euphonic sense. They are spookily transparent, with a degree of palpable instrumental texture I find intoxicating. It significantly develops on the considerable strengths of the GS2000e, and, back to back with the fantastically balanced and revealing PS2000e, the GS3000e was clearly a better transducer of the the qualities of a musical event, applying the word Rich Grado used, "organic" - not meaningfully less detailed, as they are bizarrely revealing, but definitely more a music-lovers headphone as compared with cans for anlytical listening. The latter isn't quite fair, as the PS2000e doesn't in the least bit lack musicality; it just sounds as though built for precision of information, while the GS3000e is meant to convey a musical experience. That's the best I can do.
> 
> If anything, there is more of a sense of presence (not the "presence" frequency range, but the awareness of Being There) to the GS3000e over the PS2000e. Matter of taste, I suppose, but that unfettered, textural, immersive quality of the 3000 is far more satisfying for me than what the metal-clad one offers. I'm literally losing sleep and at risk of losing family time, for "one more song" moments.   The GS2000e are clearly the excellent little brother of the 3000e, lacking nothing in absolute terms, but the price difference and the novelty of the 3000e wood and driver tuning account largely for the expected differences. Regarding balanced signal on any of the top end Grados: with the right electronics, it is not subtle - not even close. I did balanced for the first time with the PS2000e, then the GS3000e, and on both the top-end cans, with the Schiit electronics, the spatial qualities of the music, not to mention the dynamic envelope and handling of massed and contrasting timbres, were dramatically more focused and convincing with the 4-pin XLR.


Stop tempting me with GS3000e, I like my 1/4" terminated GS2000e too much (on every amp I have), and shouldn't be spending any more on headphones.  Maybe that means I should stop looking at this site...


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I’ve been able to compare a number of the Grado headphones mentioned above,* here*.

Here are some three-way tables from that list of posts... higher scores are better.


----------



## Dana Reed

ruthieandjohn said:


> I’ve been able to compare a number of the Grado headphones mentioned above,* here*.
> 
> Here are some three-way tables from that list of posts... higher scores are better.



These are the tables that guided me to choose the GS2000e a couple years ago.  Definitely don't regret it.  It's just hard when new stuff is coming out all the time, and your mind knows there's a point of diminishing returns, but you get the itchy "buy it now" finger.


----------



## Mightygrey

mortcola said:


> Hi - enjoying this exchange. I've owned the GS1000, 2000e, and now the 3000e; I just sold the PS2000e pair. First, the 3000 is the most satisfying speaker of any kind I've heard. Using Schiit Gungnir Multibit and Mjolnir2 with both current production Gold Lion tubes, stock Schiit tubes, Schiit LISST solid state "fake tubes", and some good NOS. It is "rich", as Grado says, but rich as in harmonically fleshed-out, not "warm" in the euphonic sense. They are spookily transparent, with a degree of palpable instrumental texture I find intoxicating. It significantly develops on the considerable strengths of the GS2000e, and, back to back with the fantastically balanced and revealing PS2000e, the GS3000e was clearly a better transducer of the the qualities of a musical event, applying the word Rich Grado used, "organic" - not meaningfully less detailed, as they are bizarrely revealing, but definitely more a music-lovers headphone as compared with cans for anlytical listening. The latter isn't quite fair, as the PS2000e doesn't in the least bit lack musicality; it just sounds as though built for precision of information, while the GS3000e is meant to convey a musical experience. That's the best I can do.
> 
> If anything, there is more of a sense of presence (not the "presence" frequency range, but the awareness of Being There) to the GS3000e over the PS2000e. Matter of taste, I suppose, but that unfettered, textural, immersive quality of the 3000 is far more satisfying for me than what the metal-clad one offers. I'm literally losing sleep and at risk of losing family time, for "one more song" moments.   The GS2000e are clearly the excellent little brother of the 3000e, lacking nothing in absolute terms, but the price difference and the novelty of the 3000e wood and driver tuning account largely for the expected differences. Regarding balanced signal on any of the top end Grados: with the right electronics, it is not subtle - not even close. I did balanced for the first time with the PS2000e, then the GS3000e, and on both the top-end cans, with the Schiit electronics, the spatial qualities of the music, not to mention the dynamic envelope and handling of massed and contrasting timbres, were dramatically more focused and convincing with the 4-pin XLR.


Thanks for sharing your thoughts - out of interest, how much more comfortable/lighter are the 3000e's over the 2000e's?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Sep 9, 2019)

I have the White on hand, and will be posting a review likely tomorrow, wednesday at the latest.

In case people didn't know, @Todd at TTVJ Audio has/had a loaner program for the Grado White. I was one of the recipients.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-white-headphone-loaner-program.911577/

I'll likely create a Grado The White Headphone topic here once I post the review, considering the full size forum doesn't have one yet.

Spoilers: They're great. I have only experienced a GW100 prior to the White which I also enjoyed immensely, but couldn't deal with the Grado comfort, lol.

My review style is less pro, more candid, so take that as you will.


----------



## ESL-1

joseph69 said:


> Just a little side note;
> I actually had no interest in hearing the GS2000e, but at the last minute asked Joe if he had then to bring them along just for the hell of it.
> These blindsided me like a freight train. Funny that I expected these to not even qualify (for my taste from past series) and how wrong I was, and so glad I didn't pass on the opportunity to hear them. Strange how things can turn out when least expected too.



A Grand Time it was.  Lots of good music and things to try.  I was thrilled to see Joseph falling in love with the GS2000e.  What a sonic match with his electronics.

Not our first nor our last by any means.


----------



## joseph69

mortcola said:


> Hi - enjoying this exchange. I've owned the GS1000, 2000e, and now the 3000e; I just sold the PS2000e pair. First, the 3000 is the most satisfying speaker of any kind I've heard. Using Schiit Gungnir Multibit and Mjolnir2 with both current production Gold Lion tubes, stock Schiit tubes, Schiit LISST solid state "fake tubes", and some good NOS. It is "rich", as Grado says, but rich as in harmonically fleshed-out, not "warm" in the euphonic sense. They are spookily transparent, with a degree of palpable instrumental texture I find intoxicating. It significantly develops on the considerable strengths of the GS2000e, and, back to back with the fantastically balanced and revealing PS2000e, the GS3000e was clearly a better transducer of the the qualities of a musical event, applying the word Rich Grado used, "organic" - not meaningfully less detailed, as they are bizarrely revealing, but definitely more a music-lovers headphone as compared with cans for anlytical listening. The latter isn't quite fair, as the PS2000e doesn't in the least bit lack musicality; it just sounds as though built for precision of information, while the GS3000e is meant to convey a musical experience. That's the best I can do.
> 
> If anything, there is more of a sense of presence (not the "presence" frequency range, but the awareness of Being There) to the GS3000e over the PS2000e. Matter of taste, I suppose, but that unfettered, textural, immersive quality of the 3000 is far more satisfying for me than what the metal-clad one offers. I'm literally losing sleep and at risk of losing family time, for "one more song" moments.   The GS2000e are clearly the excellent little brother of the 3000e, lacking nothing in absolute terms, but the price difference and the novelty of the 3000e wood and driver tuning account largely for the expected differences. Regarding balanced signal on any of the top end Grados: with the right electronics, it is not subtle - not even close. I did balanced for the first time with the PS2000e, then the GS3000e, and on both the top-end cans, with the Schiit electronics, the spatial qualities of the music, not to mention the dynamic envelope and handling of massed and contrasting timbres, were dramatically more focused and convincing with the 4-pin XLR.


Very well said, and glad you're enjoying your GS3000e so much.
This is how I felt about the GS2000e immediately, almost word for word. You did very well in explaining your experience.



ruhenheiM said:


> how are you joseph? long time no see!
> 
> i really surprised you're enjoy gs2000e since you do not like gs1000i. i was assuming both probably sound a bit similar. what is it that make them so different?


I'm well, thank you. Hope you're well also. You're really surprised? Can you imagine how surprised I was when I was blown away by a GS model! Remember, I also owned the GS1000e as well, and they didn't do it for me either. Too me, the GS2000e brings the mid range upfront beautifully along with real nice bass too boot. Not to mention the all around musical enjoyment I found in these headphones I just dint find in previous GS series.




ruthieandjohn said:


> I’ve been able to compare a number of the Grado headphones mentioned above,





ruthieandjohn said:


> * here*.
> 
> Here are some three-way tables from that list of posts... higher scores are better.


John, I went into your profile several times after hearing the GS2000e jus to read your comparison chart scores, and I find I feel the same as you do about them. I just can't believe I let these fly by me for so long.


----------



## treebug

Can someone tell me the cable length of the GS3000e?


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> I'm well, thank you. Hope you're well also. You're really surprised? Can you imagine how surprised I was when I was blown away by a GS model! Remember, I also owned the GS1000e as well, and they didn't do it for me either. Too me, the GS2000e brings the mid range upfront beautifully along with real nice bass too boot. Not to mention the all around musical enjoyment I found in these headphones I just dint find in previous GS series.



i'm great, thanks! ahh so the mid section is not recessed anymore? are they more similar to ps1000/ps1000e?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Sep 10, 2019)

Alright guys, I'm going to be going around pasting the review, so here is one instance of it. Hope you guys like it. Format looks best when you're not full screening on a 16:9 display like a tv horizontally. Snap the webpage to one side. Looks easier to follow.


----------
----------

*Grado WH1 'The White Headphone'
 *
$795 as of September 2019 (limited until end of 2019)
*Where to buy: TTVJ Audio

Review First Posted HERE.*

*Disclaimer: A special thanks to Todd at TTVJ Audio for sending these out for quick impressions and review as part of a loaner tour. As always, whether products are sent to me or not, I do my best in being 100% honest with my views and opinions. If I don't like a product, I will refuse to write a review of it or at least mention what I don't like about them, though I like to focus on products that people would like or at the very least are interested in. The only bias I have is to my readers and making sure they know about good products.*

As mentioned in the above disclaimer, Grado's WH1 'The White Headphone' sent to me was part of a loaner tour by TTVJ Audio. I reached out directly to TTVJ Audio as I was very interested in hearing what Grado had to offer in the higher end market. I'll be brutally honest in saying my reasons for wanting to try the Grado White was mainly due to it being the cheapest Grado headphone built with the big ear pads by default. Somewhat of a shallow reason, but after having briefly owned the wireless Grado GW100, I also wanted to see what a full fledged Grado with comfortable pads had to offer. I really enjoyed my short time with the GW100, but the comfort level wasn't where I needed it to be. I had also purchased aftermarket big bowl pads for it, but unfortunately, it negatively impacted the GW100's enjoyable sound. It simply wasn't made for those pads.

I'm not quite sure what Grado wants this headphone to be called, as I see WH1 in some places, 'The White Headphone' in others, and a combination of both randomly sprinkled throughout the internet. For sanity's sake, I'll make my own moniker and simply just call it the Grado White. At the very least, a search of Grado White online will help you find it anywhere it's mentioned. You're welcome. 

The Grado White is a headphone available for an extremely limited amount of time (up to the end of 2019), and thus falls out of what I'd normally consider for review, as I doubt most of the gaming community I'm part of is likely to get a pair within the short period of availability. In any case, a stipulation of the loaner tour is to put out some impressions, and asides from that, I feel it's worth discussing at least what to expect from a big boy Grado.

Before I start, keep in mind that I didn't have my usual length of period when it comes to my review process, so I can't claim the same level of 'quality' as my other, full fledged reviews. I tried my best with the limited amount of time I had on hand to make something presentable, accurate, and reflective of my own thoughts and impressions, so please be aware of this as you read on. Let's start with the build.



*Build Quality:*​
Grado tends to keep it simple with their designs, aesthetics, build, and parts used. The White is no exception. You won't mistake the White for any other headphones from other manufacturers. It is 100% Grado. It is what I'd consider classically retro. One could argue that there is room for improvement in some aspects, but you have to commend Grado for sticking with their very distinct, personal style.


*Headband:*

The headband is incredibly minimalistic, which I honestly really like. No excess fluff or material used. A piece of flat metal, wrapped in black leather with white stitching. Classically dressed, with a sense of simple beauty. There is little in the way of padding underneath. I have always said you don't need much padding if the headband wraps around the head properly without having a hot spot on top of the head. The White's headband does just that, without any real point comfort issues. Could it use some extra padding where the headband rest on the head? Sure, but it's really no big deal to me, personally.

The headband is attach to a very basic, black, plastic pieces with L and R indicators. If there was one area that I feel could use better materials, it's these pieces. They just look cheap and betrays what one typically expects from a headphone at this price range.

These two pieces hold the classic Grado metal rods with plastic caps. I like how minimalistic and seemingly weightless the rods appear, though they allow the cups to rotate freely, which can be problematic for the cables. If you know Grado headphones, you know what to expect here. In any case, the rods allow for just enough size extension to fit my large head. There is no size indicator, and the cups slide up and down with minimal force. They retain their position with enough grip, though I don't quite know if they would remain this way after a long period of wear and tear. The metal gimbals don't allow the cups too much adjustment, but should be enough to allow the pads to rest properly on most head shapes.


*Cups:*

The cups are maple wood painted in white, and are extremely lightweight, despite being comically large compared to the GW100 I experienced. The outer "platter" is visually pleasing, though be wary of nicks and scuffs. The demo unit on hand already shows some slight wood pitting, scuffs and nicks. The surface of the platter has the very simple Grado labelling, and in the center of each cup is a quarter sized ventilation opening with mesh cover. You can see through the hollow chamber to the other side, showcasing the openness of the White headphone.


*Pads:*

The White is one of the very few Grado headphones that comes with the G cushion big bowl ear pads. Arguably known as the most comfortable of all Grado pads, with good reason. The pads are quite large and envelop the sides of your head, though your ears will still touch the inner surface of the pads, so they aren't quite over ear. Mostly, but not completely. The pads are also quite easy to install or remove. The material used is a somewhat firm foam, which may be itchy at first, though with some use will more or less disappear on the head.


*Cable:*

On the bottom of each cup is where the attached cables are located. Unfortunately, there is no visible strain relief. The cables just disappear into each cup. I hope Grado gets with the times and brings out headphones with detachable cables in the near future. There is little excuse to not do this nowadays, especially with how incredibly easy it is for Grado headphone cables to kink and twist due to the unrestricted rotation of the cups.

The black cable is quite thick, particularly where the two sides join. The cable terminates into a 3.5mm plug with snap on 1/4" adapter. The barrel is quite chunky and will more than likely keep the White from being used used with phones that have covers.

I didn't measure the length of the cable, but my money would put it between 1.5m-2m. Not very long.


*Final Build Impressions:*

Visually speaking, I really like the Grado White. Just simple, retro-classical design, with a very little in the way of materials used.

Physically speaking, there is room for improvement, as it could've used a little more padding underneath the headband, as well as moved towards detachable cables. The plug could also stand to be shaved down a bit to allow more versatility in what devices you can connect it too, though I doubt many people are gonna walk around with such a large headphone attached to their portable devices.

I'm also not a fan of the unrestricted cup rotation which will undoubtedly cause problems for the cable down the line (it already has some permanent kinks). Though this is a problem with Grado headphones in general. All in all, I believe if you have ever experienced a Grado headphone, you know all the classic quirks associated with their design, for better or worse.


*Comfort*​
Grado headphones aren't typically what I'd associate with 'comfort'. After having briefly owned the GW100, and tested various Grado pads with it, I understood why. It all comes down to the pads and clamping force. That being said, it really depends on the model, as the higher end models with G cushion pads circumvent the lower end Grado weaknesses in terms of comfort. Let's start with weight.


*Weight:*

I don't see any published numbers in terms of weight for the Grado White, but I certainly don't feel it's necessary. The Grado White is _incredibly_ light. I believe Grado headphones are known to be light, with the exception of their Prestige line which uses some pretty heavy metallic materials on their cups. The Grado White is so light, I doubt anyone will find any issue with wearing them all day in this regard. Fantastic indeed.


*Headband:*

As I mentioned earlier, the Grado White doesn't have much in the way of headband padding. Thankfully, the headband wraps around the head properly, keeping it from causing uncomfortable hotspots on top of the head. This, paired with the light weight of the headband, make headband comfort mostly a non-issue. It can be improved with some extra padding underneath, but it's far from necessary.


*Ear Pads:*

Let me start off with my experiences with the GW100. Despite the pads on the GW100 being nice and soft, there's only so much on-ear headphones can do in terms of comfort. They will press down on the ears causing a pinching sensation which will almost always be a problem for most people. The only Grado pads that I feel can pass a long term comfort test would be their G cushions, which the White thankfully uses. While the G cushions are on the firm side, they remain incredibly comfortable where they rest on the head. The only points of discomfort may an itchy feeling due to the exposed foam, as well as the pads not fully enveloping the ears, causing the tips to rest on the inner pad surface. It's much better than a true on-ear pad, but not as ideal as pads that wouldn't press on the ear tips. That being said, it only lightly touches the ear tips as opposed to pressing in towards the ears uncomfortably. After having used the White for a bit, I was fully accustomed to the ear pads, and could wear the White all day with very few breaks of adjustment.


*Clamp:*

Due to the White used being a demo unit, I can't say for certain if the clamp level is what is expected out of the box, or if there was some adjustment and break in prior to receiving the demo pair. I've heard that there may be a need to stretch the headband out to relieve some clamping force. From my experience with the demo unit, I found clamp force to be moderate to light, and overall near perfect to my head. Clamp isn't an area of discomfort for me with the White. If it had been, I would've definitely suggested stretching them out as the headband seems easy to adjust clamping force to your personal preference.


*Final Comfort Impressions:*

Overall, if I could simply sum up the Grado White's comfort with one word, it'd be 'great'. Its incredibly light heft, moderately light clamping force, big ear pads, and good weight distributing headband, all add up to a headphone I could wear all day without much complaint. If the headband was slightly more padded, and the ear pads could've fully enveloped the ears without touching the tips, the Grado White would've likely been among my absolute favorite headphones in terms of comfort.



*Noise Control*​
It should come as no surprise that the Grado White is a far from ideal in terms of noise control. Fully open-backed drivers will never be good at sound isolation, the White being no exception. If you're getting a headphone this open, then you shouldn't be surprised at the lack of sound isolation. You'll want to keep your listening area separate from others you don't wish to disturb, with a door or more in the way to keep the sound leak from reaching their ears. In terms of external noises, that too will easily leak into the headphone. A noise controlled environment is recommended here.



*Sound*​
Despite my main reason for wanting to try the Grado White being comfort related, if it sounded bad, there would be no point. Grado has a long history of being a brand with an interesting take on sound reproduction, which many would say falls under either love it or hate it categories. This I can understand, as from the short time I've spent with two Grado headphones have shown me that the Grado house sound, is quite different from what one expects with headphones in general. There is bound to be polarizing views.

Grados fall very much in the subjective preference camps rather than objective. Depending on who you ask, this can be good or bad, though I personally have a very open mindset on what sounds good and what doesn't. I believe that given enough time, most ears can adapt to drastic sonic differences. What can at first sound egregious and offensive with a quick listening test, can later sound subjectively perfect. Given enough time, I feel most ears acclimate to any specific type of sound. The mistake people make in terms of audio is they sit down, listen to something for a few minutes, and immediately come up with a conclusion based on that short impression. I don't place much, if any importance with these types of impressions. Perhaps they're used to a warm tilted headphone, and went to demo a bright leaning headphone? Or vice versa? That would surely skew their listening impressions to be more negative than one where the ear has acclimated to a specific balance.

In the same way our ears and eyes are hyper sensitive when we wake up, and later on adapt to the everyday bustle and hustle of life, a headphone's sound can drastically change for the better with prolonged exposure. I don't believe so much in mechanical burn in (I believe headphone burn in is constant and variable in very, very subtle ways, and not something one can put some arbitrary hours in, personally). Rather, I believe in physiological and psychological burn in being the biggest contributors to a headphone's sonic improvement.

The reason I mention this is because Grados are so specialized in their own sound that differs greatly from normal audio reproduction. So at first, one may say that the Grado house sound is terrible or way too different from what they consider normal. The Grado White does not wander off from this philosophy. Upon first listen, I found them a tad bright, harsh, and peaky. Not something I'd consider enjoyable. However, the more time I spent with them, the more my ears got accustomed to their sonic intricacies which led to a more agreeable conclusion. Let me be more specific.


*Bass:*

The Grado White's bass is a range that varies depending in which region you target. So much that the White has actually managed to make a lot of my music sound drastically different than expected. This all comes down to the sub bass being undeniably thinner and less weighty than the planars I come from. There's no denying that the Grado White isn't exactly super extended down low. It's not tin can levels of dry and empty, but more like there was focus aimed towards the mid and upper bass regions, which are fuller, punchier, and more engaging.

The White does not exactly lend itself well to atmospheric, ambient sub bass that envelopes a scene. Rather, it is reliant on the immediacy of impact, punch, and attack a bit higher up in the bass regions. As such, the White isn't a headphone I'd use for my mostly bass reliant library, where deep, atmospheric rumble and omnipotence is expected. One example of the type of bass reliant music I listen to is *Mimi Page - Lullaby For The Lonely (Yinyues Remix). *The Grado White simply can't reproduce the depth needed in the bass to play this track correctly.  It is more oriented on drawing out the detail and textures of things like bass guitars than electronic subterranea (yes, subterranea). As in all things deep, cavernous, etc. The White doesn't concern itself much with that.

So does this mean the White is bass light? Honestly? It depends. Due to the focus more towards mid and upper bass regions, depending on genre and music selection, there some thump and energy. The region that merges with the lower midrange, like male vocals can sound full and warm, even thick at times. If frequency testing comes to mind, I'd say it starts being reasonably audible and 'included' with the rest of the sound at 80hz+. You can hear it below 80hz, sure, but there just isn't all too much in terms of bass volume and impact below. Don't expect much there. This isn't a headphone to expect a lot of audible and physical bass extension.

So with that said, you can conclude that the White isn't a headphone for bassheads, or those who want deep bass in particular. It is more articulate, and discreet down low. Even the lower regions of bass have a great sense of texture and speedy decay that more so aids detail retrieval than mere excitement. I feel there is enough there in the mid and upper bass that can satisfy those with a more reserved palate. Though depending on who you ask, I'm sure there will be people who absolutely feel the bass is light and lacking. I'd put it between bass light and bass neutral overall. It fights between being one or the other for me.

Like I said, it isn't utterly devoid of bass. Some examples:

*Royksopp - What Else Is There (Trentemoller remix)* - A track with much importance placed in the bass. The Grado White thumps exceedingly well here. Highly enjoyable.

*Portishead - Biscuit* - A lot of lo-fi and trip hop tends to have questionable quality, so advanced warning here. However, the White plays this absolutely beautifully. The bass hits juuuuust right. Highly recommended with the White.

*Above and Beyond - Anjuna Beach* - has a vibrant bass line throughout. Very enjoyable on the White.

The White's bass really, REALLY varies depending on what you're throwing at it. For things outside of music, like action movies, or video games requiring immersion-inducing bass, I'd say the White isn't an ideal choice, but it isn't useless in these regards. It's passable, though if these are your main goals, I'd recommend looking elsewhere.


*Midrange to Treble:*

This is one area of sound I think many will agree one. The White has an excellent midrange. It's not exactly an HD650 or an Audeze headphone which romanticizes and sweetens the midrange with a juicy, syrupy, dulcet tone. Rather, it is vibrant, energetic, sharp, and focused, with great clarity and detail. Midrange body is what I'd consider tight. No silky smoothness or brittle dryness. It's neutrally toned with a great balance. More articulate and attentive. Forwardness is spot on. With the aid of the White's openness, the midrange is center stage, without disappearing as if listening in the back row, nor are you in the immediate vicinity of the performance. Very even presence.

In terms of frequencies, my ears pick up plenty of presence down in the lower midrange up to a good build up at 1.5khz, slight dip just past 4khz or so, to sharp peaks at 5khz and 7khz (can be problem areas if you're sensitive to prominence in these ranges). 8khz to 9khz is nice and detailed without harshness. 10khz is quite prominent to my ears, leading to a lot of detail up top, but also won't help the treble adverse. Past 10khz has plenty of extension without overwhelming the ears.

All in all, smooth isn't what I'd call the midrange and treble ranges. The White is definitely leaning on detail retrieval in these ranges, with razor sharp focus and definition. Is it bright? In comparison to what I'm used to, yes, it's a bright leaning headphone. But not overly so. Rather, it's more neutral bright than being clearly steered north to the bright categorization. The White's midrange is one of its strongest, if not its strongest characteristic, and one you should be very pleased with if details and clarity are important to you. That's not to say that the White isn't musical. It is. Very much so, but is clearly not aimed at seducing you with a chocolatey smoothness. It is controlled and disciplined. Like an aged professional.


*Soundstage and Imaging:*

It should come as no surprise to anyone who has ever owned a Grado with the big G cushion pads: The Grado White has fantastic soundstage properties. It is spacious, open, and particularly wide. It doesn't quite have the height and depth as some of the more recent planars I have experienced, but for most people, they should be more than elated by the soundstage performance. It is simply excellent.

Imaging is also a strength of the White. The White has highly defined details, and places sounds in different directions with great focus and outlines. It is easily one of the best headphones I've heard at placing objects cleanly and clearly in the virtual space. No haziness, no blurring of definition. Just immediate, tactile focus. Very, very good, Grado.

It also should come as no surprise considering what I've just said, but if you're someone who uses surround processing, for things like video games (think Dolby Atmos, GSX, SBX for headphones), the Grado White is an absolute stellar performer in terms of virtual surround soundstaging and imaging. I'd place it among my top tier headphones for this purpose. The expansion and emulation of a large virtual space of 'speakers' is expertly rendered by the Grado White. When Creative comes around with an SXFI device on the level that'd I'd personally like, I'd gather that the Grado White would easily hit incredibly high level of surround soundstage performance.


*Sound Signature:*

As you have no doubt gathered by now, the Grado White is what I'd consider neutral to bright leaning tonally, with open soundstage, detail orientation, and excellent clarity in general. Bass is taut and highly controlled (if a bit reserved down low), midrange is sharp, balanced, and focused, and treble region is highly present, zesty, and well extended. It isn't overly dry or sterile sounding, nor is it dark, thick, or muted. Think of it as a vibrant, detailed headphone with punch and energy (I say this a lot, and I mean it).



*Amplification*​
The Grado White follows the tradition of 'easy to drive' Grado headphones. It simply requires very little to get it going and extracting its optimal performance. I'd worry less about how much power the White is receiving, and focus more on offsetting its inherent signature with a warmer leaning source and/or amplifier if you want a little more musicality out of it. Not required, but beneficial.



*Gaming*​
The White makes for a much better detail oriented headphone aimed towards being more competitive and professionally capable rather than casual and immersive. It can do that well enough, but I'd steered it more towards picking up minute details, and positional accuracy. There is fun to be had here, as the mid bass is punchy and does have some body. However, immersion is clearly not on the level of deeper bass inclined headphones. For instance, something like an AKG K612 Pro is both neutrally toned, without strong emphasis in bass, but extends down low very well, which allows for better immersive traits than the White.

The White is highly competitive in terms of what I'd consider high level, hardcore competitive gaming, without giving up all sense of musicality, and fun factor. If you have the White, rest assured, it's a great headphone for all forms of gaming. It just happens to be better for one aspect than the other.



*Personal Recommendations*​
*Media:*

In terms of music, I absolutely recommend the White for acoustic, rock, and jazzy genres of music. Not so much for electronic, hip hop, or other genres reliant on bass.

In terms of other media, I think it makes an excellent headphone for vocal duties like podcasts, general TV viewing like sports, news, comedies, and other non-action oriented TV and movie genres.

For gaming, I definitely would steer it towards online, competitive, detail focused gaming. Not so much casual or atmospheric games, though it can do these well enough. They just wouldn't be my first choice here.


*Real world practicality:*

The White is 100% a keep at home headphone. It's quite large, very open sounding with poor noise isolation, and lastly, it isn't a headphone that inspires confidence in terms of durability. Constantly moving it around will likely lead to imperfections on the white finish, and extra cable twisting due to the freedom in cup movement. Keep them at home, protected at all costs.


*Main or Complimentary:*

Due to the highly specialized tuning that Grados tend to have, I personally think that the Grado White makes for a better set of complimentary headphones to other headphones. Due to the White's signature excelling in vibrant energy, detail, and spaciousness, I'd recommend it be paired with a pair of darker, more fluid, if intimate set of headphones. Perhaps a warm planarmagnetic, or darker, closed back headphones.



*Likes and Dislikes*​
*Likes:*

Comfort
Aesthetics
Midrange
Soundstage
Clarity, detail, and definition

*Dislikes:*

Reserved lower bass
Some sharp treble peakiness
Build quality concerns

*
Something Worth Noting About The Pads*​
Those who have experience with Grados know that they can vary wildly in sound depending on which pads are used. I have a suspicion that the White can drastically improve in certain areas (like bass, warmth, and musicality) by replacing the pads with one of the other Grado types, like the soft on ear pads that come with the SR60, SR80, and GW100. Or the on ear L cushion pads that come with the SR225 and above. I expect this, because the distance between the ear and the driver plays a drastic part in tonal balance with these drivers. By merely pressing the White towards my ear, the tonality changed and became warmer, and fuller. Considering the G cushions the White comes with separates the driver from the ear a bit, I think it's worthwhile experimenting with different Grado pads. You may come up with some great results, though comfort levels will definitely vary. If I owned the White, I'd definitely invest in other pads for experimentation.



*Final Impressions*​
My short time with the Grado White was an enjoyable one. The White falls somewhere along the lines of being revealing and detailed, yet it doesn't forego its musicality to achieve it. I'll repeat myself here in saying it's a vibrant, punchy, energetic headphone that engages where its strengths lie. It's lacking a bit down low for my own specific preferences and tastes in mostly deep, electronic music and casual, laid back gaming purposes, but for all other things, I find the White to be quite exceptional. There are a few things I'd want improved like the peakiness in some treble ranges, though they really only became noticeable in frequency testing, and not so much with normal usage.

If you're not someone who relies on deep sub bass, or general bass emphasis, I think the White Headphone is magnificent in most other regards. The comfort is top notch thanks to the G cushions and the light weight. It is also easy to drive, the sound is clean, energetic, and spacious, and showcases what Grado is all about. It's not perfect, and there are things that keep it from being a must have for my own personal use cases, but its clearly a superb sounding headphone, and what I consider an absolute win for Grado. Grado made me a fan with their GW100. The White builds upon what I enjoyed about the GW100 and then some.

I know I'm gonna stir the pot here by making an exception and adding a few numbered scores when I haven't really done so in years, but if I could give the Grado White some scores:

_*Bass:* 6 (decent) quantity, 8.5 (great) quality - bass could use better extension and energy. Great speed and texture

*Midrange:* 9 quantity (fantastic), 9 quality (fantastic) - excellent balance, definition, clarity

*Treble:* 8 quantity (great), 7.5 quality (very good) - Great presence and extension. Peaks could stand to be improved

*Soundstage: *8.5 (great) - large and spacious with great imaging

*Comfort:* 8 (great) - Very comfortable and lightweight, slightly itchy, and ears touch inner foam

*Final/Overall*: 8 (great) - Even for someone like me who typically leans towards the warmer, smoother side of sound, there's a lot of to love here. The sub bass could stand to be fuller and more balanced with the rest of the sound, but then would it still be the Grado house sound?_

_If you come from other Grado headphones, I think you'll feel right at home here. Grado's 'The White Headphone' is a shining example of their dynamic, specialized, house sound._


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Thanks for the review.  I have been very curious about the White.  Yours is the first review that I have seen.

Wonder how the Grado White differs in sound from some of the other recent over-ear (G cush) wood headphones, e.g., GS1000e, GS2000e,...


----------



## joseph69

Very good day.
Sold my Susvara in less than 24hrs of posting. Double boxed it, and was on my way out the door to the PO and up walks the UPS guy with my GS2000e. Timing couldn't have been better!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Best wishes on your GS2000e.   I love mine, and I re-experience its pleasure by living vicariously through your discovery of it as well.

Don’t forget, the same 50 mm driver is, I think, in the GS1000e, which for me continued to improve even after 400 hours of use.  However, I did NOT notice a long burn in on the GS2000e.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Best wishes on your GS2000e.   I love mine, and I re-experience its pleasure by living vicariously through your discovery of it as well.
> 
> Don’t forget, the same 50 mm driver is, I think, in the GS1000e, which for me continued to improve even after 400 hours of use.  However, I did NOT notice a long burn in on the GS2000e.


Thank you very much, John.
I'm glad to have reunited you with your GS2000e. @ESL-1 had +/-100hrs on his GS2000e, and it sounded amazing, so hoping that I don't have to wait too long for mine to open up, as you've mentioned as well.


----------



## ruhenheiM

john bonham played like a little girl


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Sep 12, 2019)

Great review of the oft-overlooked Grado GR10e IEMs, as well as their bassy every-day IGE3s, by The Headphone Guru, *here.


 *


----------



## Mightygrey

ruthieandjohn said:


> Great review of the oft-overlooked Grado GR10e IEMs, as well as their bassy every-day IGE3s, by The Headphone Guru, *here.
> 
> *


My absolute favourite IEMs. The form-factor is great - tiny, non-microphonic and discrete, and the sound is so transparent and 'open'. An incredible sense of 'head-stage' as well.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

...and, unlike such high end IEMs as Shure and Sony and Campfire, they just pop into your ear without routing memory wire, making faces, or pulling your ear.   They go in in less than 10 sec, not over 30 sec!   And they are small enough that you can sleep on your side in them!


----------



## ESL-1

ruthieandjohn said:


> ...and, unlike such high end IEMs as Shure and Sony and Campfire, they just pop into your ear without routing memory wire, making faces, or pulling your ear.   They go in in less than 10 sec, not over 30 sec!   And they are small enough that you can sleep on your side in them!



It is good to see the GR10e get a little well deserved recognition.  It is my go to trip/vacation earphone.  All the above is a welcome convenience in addition to excellent performance that really is a value.


----------



## Dana Reed (Sep 13, 2019)

ruthieandjohn said:


> Great review of the oft-overlooked Grado GR10e IEMs, as well as their bassy every-day IGE3s, by The Headphone Guru, *here.
> 
> *


I have liked the GR8e that I've had for a few years, though I now switched to some Shure SE215 as they stay in better when laying on my side at night

**edit**  does anyone know what the major sound/driver differences are between the 8e and 10e?


----------



## clundbe1

treebug said:


> Can someone tell me the cable length of the GS3000e?


Its 5 meters


----------



## joseph69 (Sep 14, 2019)

clundbe1 said:


> Its 5 meters


No, it's definitely not 5m (16+').
 Maybe you're referring to the Grado extension cable which is 15'?


----------



## joseph69

I know I'm late to the party, but when was the GS2000e was released?
Thanks


----------



## joseph69 (Sep 14, 2019)

joseph69 said:


> I know I'm late to the party, but when was the GS2000e was released?
> Thanks


Never mind. 2016. I didn't realize I was this late to the party, wow.


----------



## clundbe1

joseph69 said:


> No, it's definitely not 5m (16+').
> Maybe you're referring to the Grado extension cable which is 15'?


Just kidding


----------



## samuraivoodoo

still have my hf1 from a decade back


----------



## samuraivoodoo

feel like I woke from a coma and all kinds of weird stuff is here now. wireless audiophile cans. grado 'white' headphones. the future is a strange place



Mad Lust Envy said:


> Alright guys, I'm going to be going around pasting the review, so here is one instance of it. Hope you guys like it. Format looks best when you're not full screening on a 16:9 display like a tv horizontally. Snap the webpage to one side. Looks easier to follow.
> 
> 
> ----------
> ...


----------



## NewShepherd

Just got my GH2!


----------



## Shane D

NewShepherd said:


> Just got my GH2!



Enjoy! They are amazing.

Shane D


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I’ve.been enjoying my GH2’s as my favorite on-ear Grados since they arrived about a month ago.

Then, just for a change, yesterday I got out my RS1e’s, which I’d bought at the HeadRoom store in Bozeman, Montana three years ago. I had put them into storage when we moved to a smaller place about a year ago, and now that we are again in a larger place, I got them out.

WOW!!!

I immediately, like never before, noticed the larger soundstage (they are thicker and hold the drivers further from the ear than the GH2), seem to have more bass (50 mm drivers vs. the GH2’s 44 mm), and greater treble detail.  I am playing them on my Lotoo PAW Gold using hi res files, which I think gives me the precision to hear small differences more easily.

For a pair of headphones that were so controversial at their introduction (funny humpy treble response, drivers that extended beyond the cups, black vs. brown headband - mine is a recent version that solves all these problems), it is amazing to find that they reasserted themselves as the one Grado I would have, if I could only have one (I called them that when I first reviewed them thee years ago).

However, like all my on-ear Grados, they become uncomfortable due to pressure of the L bowl pads on the ear after about an hour.

This experience also reminds me that it is not sufficient to compare headphones, as I so often do, in rapid sequences of A/B comparisons.  Sometimes you have to live with a pair for a while, and only then change to hear a difference that you can translate into an overall preference.  Also, change can be good... you can get burned in, burned out, or fatigued after a long time with one headphone, and a return to an old friend becomes new again!


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Sometimes you have to live with a pair for a while, and only then change to hear a difference that you can translate into an overall preference. Also, change can be good... *you can get burned in, burned out, or fatigued after a long time with one headphone*, and a return to an old friend becomes new again!


Couldn't agree more about this entire statement (especially the bold) which happens to me way too easily and way too often.


----------



## Shane D

ruthieandjohn said:


> I’ve.been enjoying my GH2’s as my favorite on-ear Grados since they arrived about a month ago.
> 
> Then, just for a change, yesterday I got out my RS1e’s, which I’d bought at the HeadRoom store in Bozeman, Montana three years ago. I had put them into storage when we moved to a smaller place about a year ago, and now that we are again in a larger place, I got them out.
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree more! I have six pairs of 'phones now. I will not use a pair for a month or two and then I will pull them out. 
After a very short adjustment period, I am saying to myself "why haven't I been playing these? They're awesome!" Same with amps, but I don't go that long between uses.

Music is awesome! Variety is even awesomer!


Shane D


----------



## ChijiroKuro (Sep 16, 2019)

treebug said:


> Can someone tell me the cable length of the GS3000e?



2.20 mts


----------



## treebug

Good man, thank you!


----------



## audiobomber

A couple of reviews I read suggested to change the L-cush for G-cush ear pads on my GH4. I've been using G pads for a few days now, and I have to agree, they are an improvement in comfort and SQ. As a bonus, I'm using the L pads on my old SR60 and find that an improvement as well.


----------



## gregorya

audiobomber said:


> A couple of reviews I read suggested to change the L-cush for G-cush ear pads on my GH4. I've been using G pads for a few days now, and I have to agree, they are an improvement in comfort and SQ. As a bonus, I'm using the L pads on my old SR60 and find that an improvement as well.



I always have preferred the L-cush on the SR series


----------



## MAISONOBE AALAIN

Hello
What I want is the frequency response measurements of my grado PS 2000 e  headphones. I do not find these measures on the internet. And I'm counting on you to make the most of this fabulous helmet
cordially


----------



## lakej

SilverEars said:


> I'm interested in trying out G-cushion.  After market ones are pretty much the same as the Grado ones right?  There's a huge difference in price.
> 
> G-cushion for PS-1000 should be the same size as 325 right?
> 
> I'm using L-cushion with my 325 and I notice a bit of pressure over time from it being on-ear as I wear glasses.  Overtime the the pressure to my ear over my glasses frame gets painful.



I bought the G-Cush for my PS500 and they sound just as good (if not better) than the horrendous L-cush.
Got em off of Ebay for 5€ as new ones are about 10x the price in Sweden.


----------



## audiobomber (Sep 24, 2019)

SilverEars said:


> I'm interested in trying out G-cushion.  After market ones are pretty much the same as the Grado ones right?  There's a huge difference in price.
> 
> G-cushion for PS-1000 should be the same size as 325 right?
> 
> I'm using L-cushion with my 325 and I notice a bit of pressure over time from it being on-ear as I wear glasses.  Overtime the the pressure to my ear over my glasses frame gets painful.


I bought a pair of WinnerEco G cushions, because of their SR60 replacement pads, which I actually prefer to current Grado S cushions. I did not like the sound of the WinnerEco G cushions on the SR60, RS2e or GH4, bass and lower mids sound fat and loose. Authentic Grado G cushion construction is clearly more technical due to varying densities of foam, and the sound is easily superior to the third-party pair.

Size would be appropriate for your SR325, but I have no idea whether you would like the sound.


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 24, 2019)

Thanks for the feedbacks guys.

I think the 325 sounds quite clean in response, and imaging is interesting due to openback nature of the sounds in it's unique way the Grados are configured.  Obviously, it can use more bass, but bass is quite tight still, which is a plus.

Background sounds a bit subdue'd and this might be due to hardly any reverb due to the formfactor of Grados in general, or use of L-cusion.  Perhaps a mod can bring a bit more of the background sounds to come forward.

The most forward part of the sounds are female vocals, and I think people into forward and articulate female vocals should give it a shot.  I think it's due to the presence region being bumped up significantly.  It does give off an impression of transparency with cleanliness to the sounds, but also I think the balance of sounds of background and presence region centric sounds can be more evened out, and it would be a superb response, because I can hear the transparency is there.

I do like the driver inside the 325.


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 25, 2019)

lakej said:


> I bought the G-Cush for my PS500 and they sound just as good (if not better) than the horrendous L-cush.
> Got em off of Ebay for 5€ as new ones are about 10x the price in Sweden.


So, I gave an aftermarket G-Cush a shot, and came out disappointed.

I found a set on Amazon branded 'Vever.'  Avoid this brand!  It was like $8, fairly priced for foam made in China.

As soon as I opened up the package, I noticed the hole was more oval shaped than a good circle shape.  And then I had difficulty trying to put on on, and the opening ended up looking a bit toward oval as it seemed like it was stretched when put on due to imprecise shaping of the opening.  I also notice a difference from the Grado one I've used at the audio shop.  The Grado one definately wasn't as thick of a foam as this one.  The thicker foam material creates more distance from the driver opening, and also doesn't really creates a room inside the cushion like the Grado one does.

Sound wise, the tightness of the sound was lost a bit, and treble became grainier and 4khz tape stripping sound becomes prominent.  The bass did scale greater in size, but also become a bit less defined or not as tight, a bit bloated.

So based on this experience, it seems the QC of the aftermarket foam is a bit of a crapshoot.


----------



## DavidA

After market G pads are a crap shoot, so I order a pair from 5 or 6 different vendors, find ones I like and reorder from that vendor and its usually from the same batch so same quality.


----------



## SilverEars

DavidA said:


> After market G pads are a crap shoot, so I order a pair from 5 or 6 different vendors, find ones I like and reorder from that vendor and its usually from the same batch so same quality.


Sounds like a bit of a hassle to find the right one.  Who knows what factory these are coming out of and I may end up getting ones from the same factory multiple times.  

What brand do you purchase?

I've been going through the Amazon reviews for the genuine cushions, and people generally point out that they get larger sound stage due to more room inside the larger foam, and brighter with reduction in bass. Hmmm.  I wonder which Grado is the bassiest one?

From what I'm reading, the genuine GS1000 G-Cush is compatable with SR325.  Is this correct?


----------



## gregorya (Sep 26, 2019)

SilverEars said:


> From what I'm reading, the genuine GS1000 G-Cush is compatable with SR325.  Is this correct?



If, by compatible, you mean it will fit physically on the headphone, then the answer is yes. All Grado pads will fit all models (SR, RS, GH, GS, PS, etc).

If you mean compatible in regard to sound quality/frequency response, then it is in the ear of the beholder...


----------



## SilverEars

gregorya said:


> If, by compatible, you mean it will fit physically on the headphone, then the answer is yes. All Grado pads will fit all models (SR, RS, GH, GS, PS, etc).


I meant in terms of fit.  I was asking because somebody stated otherwise that the G-Cushions don't have the same fit on all Grados, which is the reason for the confusion.


----------



## DavidA

SilverEars said:


> Sounds like a bit of a hassle to find the right one.  Who knows what factory these are coming out of and I may end up getting ones from the same factory multiple times.
> 
> What brand do you purchase?
> 
> ...


Its a bit of PITA but since I usually need 5-6 pairs its worth it for me and my friends in the long run.  I don't know about you but most of these ear pads seem to only last a year at the most and since I have 6 headphones that I use the G-pads on it makes it a big savings even it I have to order from 5-6 vendors.  I do have 2 pairs of OEM G-pads and I keep these as a reference since the QC of the cheap G-pads is quite varied.  Also, since none of my Grado headphones (RS2e, SR225e, SR60) are stock and the others (Nhoord Red V2, Ypsilon S1, Ypsilon R1) are also modded with dynamat and or sorbothane the generic G-pads work out quite well for me.  I also make all of the cables removeable using SMC jacks since I can't stand the thick, stiff, heavy stock cables.


----------



## zazex

Yes, I'm in the Grado Fan Club.
Been here a while, too.

Rarely ask questions here, though.

But I sure have one *now!*

Really hope to get some input here.
On this.

What it is: I recently picked up a set of the new Heritage GH4's.

They weren't on my radar, but I saw a dealer had a set
brand new in the box. and, well, I bought them.

About a month ago

And so they are just marvelous sounding headphones.

A touch less of the familiar "Grado sound" in that the
upper mids and highs seem slightly gentler than in
many Grado's of years past. Yet there is no diminution
of detail. And they can definitely kick out the jams when
summoned to do so. And the bass is really quite satisfying
as well. Goes deep, and is well-defined.


*AND* -- just about the same time, I was pretty much ready to buy the
RS2e's, about which I'd heard many great things. (Not so much
here on Head-Fi, but whatever).


But when I saw those GH4's, I paid NO mind to my interest in
the RS2e's. At that moment, the 2e’s were just a blip on my radar.
So, at that point, I own the GH4’s while the RS2e’s are just a persistent
dream.


A couple of weeks passed - i'm looking at magazine pics of the 2e's -
Grado has replaced the black leather headband with one that's 
coffee brown, and it looks smashing with the mahogany earcups
and all. 

Wow. Clearly, the time to buy had arrived.
And so I did.


Opened the box, plugged them in.

Wow! Again!


;I've been at this a long time, but still there's something uniquely
special about opening a box Grado headphones. At least for me.


Listened to the 2e’s carefully with a good, varied mix - stuff with which I was
very familiar.

It only confirmed what I;d already
assumed - they're amazing headphones.
But - how did they compare with the GH4's?

I couldn't describe the differences, though I
could hear tantalizing clues here and there,
from time to time.


So, here's the main reason I'm posting this > It was difficult
for me to articulate the differences between the GH4's and the RS2e's.
I could hear some slight differences - began to think did they even matter? 


I shook my head. Crazy! 
After listening a lot, I want to sort of "close this"
comparison in my mind.


So, if I have two great , very similar headphones (cost is more or less
the same) - Do I really "have to"
decide which of the two is “better”?
Either way, and as a matter of interest, I’d like to hear what
others are thinking and saying on this comparison.


If there’s no clear decision - I guess I’ll put one back in its box
and decide what to do with it at some future date. Sell, gift,
you know the usual options.


*And so I ask*, has anyone listened to both of these sufficiently
to have an opinion of the similarities or especially the 
differences between them?


i did most of my listening with the headphones plugged 
directly into an O2 amp. The music player is a Cowon D2.
All files are FLAC ripped by dbPowerAmp on a Windows 10
laptop.

Looking forward to your thoughts, perceptions, ideas, conclusions.
Many thanks in advance!


JH


----------



## XLR8 (Sep 26, 2019)

I can't comment on gh4, but rs2e is a real winner both sonically and visually.

Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Sep 26, 2019)

@zazex, I just had the experience that you did... in my case, the stars aligned and I was able to get both the new HF3 and the special GH2 within a week of each other, while having the (brown band) RS2e.

They were all nearly indistinguishable in sound, though with some side-by-side listening, I WAS able to hear some difference, Here.

Here is a table of results... higher numbers are better.


----------



## audiobomber (Sep 26, 2019)

I own the GH4 and have had the RS2e home for extended periods. The GH4 has better bass, the RS2e has more detailed treble. Which one I prefer depends on the music and partnering gear. They are close enough that I would not own both.

PS I highly recommend you purchase a pair of Grado G cushions for the GH4. This is a comfort upgrade, and a sonic improvement from top to bottom, IMO.


----------



## Shane D

ruthieandjohn said:


> @zazex, I just had the experience that you did... in my case, the stars aligned and I was able to get both the new HF3 and the special GH2 within a week of each other, while having the (brown band) RS2e.
> 
> They were all nearly indistinguishable in sound, though with some side-by-side listening, I WAS able to hear some difference, Here.
> 
> Here is a table of results... higher numbers are better.



I love how detailed you are! Your input is always awesome. I just go on and on about subjective feelings. You always lay it out like a clinical study!

Shane D


----------



## lakej

SilverEars said:


> So, I gave an aftermarket G-Cush a shot, and came out disappointed.
> 
> I found a set on Amazon branded 'Vever.'  Avoid this brand!  It was like $8, fairly priced for foam made in China.
> 
> ...



I'm actually very satisfied with my G cushions. Probably muffles the sound a tiny bit since they sit a tad further away from the ears now - which helps me greatly as I have mushed cauliflower ears and got REALLY sore from the L pads.

I've also used the Flat cushion but they take the highs out a bit too much on the already rolled off PS500.

Some superglue and new pads had me come back and enjoy these cans again!


----------



## Douger333

I have no experience with the RS2e, but the GH4 is very similar to the PS2000e, only lacking a little richness in bass and treble. Results with my Ampsandsound
Kenzie amp...

Doug


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 27, 2019)

lakej said:


> I'm actually very satisfied with my G cushions. Probably muffles the sound a tiny bit since they sit a tad further away from the ears now - which helps me greatly as I have mushed cauliflower ears and got REALLY sore from the L pads.
> 
> I've also used the Flat cushion but they take the highs out a bit too much on the already rolled off PS500.
> 
> Some superglue and new pads had me come back and enjoy these cans again!


That's what it must be, the pad creating a distance compared to L-cush, which keeps the ear adhere to the driver, but that's the reason for the ear pain from extended listing.  It's like an on-ear except worse, the surface is hard, no padding.

The clarity of the sound reducing is likely from foam causing more distance to the driver.


----------



## wormsdriver

If anybody is interested, InnerFidelity Podcast No.15 With Grado Labs:


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 28, 2019)

So I got genuine Grado G-cush.  After listening to it even for a short duration it was obvious why people generally say L-cush sounds better.

With the G-cush, I got the opposite effect of what I wanted, the background sounded even more distant with the 2k hump area sounding even more prominent, sounding much brighter than I like. So, tonal balance has gotten worse with a prominent bright peak. The clarity of the sound took a dive for sure.  All this has effected imaging as well, which was also worse.

325 is a really good sounding Grado with L-cush, but I would not recommend G-cush for sound, there's noticible sound degredation.

I can't even say if genuine G-cush has improvement in sound over after market as bowls seem to cause SQ degredation.  So, if going G-cush, why shell out $45 for a genuine one if the 325 weren't meant to sound proper with G-cush?

With this said, is there a way to get SQ of L-cush with more comfort?


----------



## Shane D

Reading all this G-cush stuff got me to put my cheap knock-offs on. Sounds just a bit different, but SO much more comfortable. It's stupid that will all the money I have spent on gear this year I have not splurged on _real G-cush._

Shane D


----------



## sennfan83261

My impressions of the HF3 as part of the loaner program that is currently underway: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-hf3-loaner-program.914851/#post-15215125

I have to note that the HF3 is the first Grado headphone that I've tried.  I found that the HF3 excelled in certain areas and was lacking in a few others.  Still, I think they're worth the $350 asking price, as they do not sound like anything else in my collection.


----------



## joseph69

SilverEars said:


> The 325 weren't meant to sound proper with G-cush?


In my experience (325is) definitely not.


----------



## ESL-1

joseph69 said:


> In my experience (325is) definitely not.



I concur.


----------



## HungryPanda

On the original 325 I can only use them with flat pads to enjoy


----------



## joseph69

HungryPanda said:


> On the original 325 I can only use them with flat pads to enjoy


I still can't get use to the sound of the flats after all these years. I think I'm finally realizing  just not for me. I've bought/sold at least 3 pairs of flats, but this time I'm holding onto this pair.


----------



## XLR8

Hello Grado fans

Has anyone come across listening to the Grado, that the lower hemisphere of driver has greater output than the upper hemisphere creating an imbalance to the output?

I have came across this sound only on rs2e non of my i or prior grados do this.

From memory the e series had additional holes in the felt outside of the driver compared to i series but can't completely remember.

Would be curious what other e series owners have to say .

Tia.


----------



## Dana Reed

I just placed an order for a pair of GH4 to go along with my 325e and GS2000e.  I was looking for something that won't have quite the brightness of the 325e, but still has a reasonable cable for walking around with and plugging into a mobile source.  And it sounds like the GH4 also still sounds good with the G-cush pads for longer listening comfort.  Hopefully these will be the sweet spot between mobility, comfort, and sound...


----------



## audiobomber

Dana Reed said:


> I just placed an order for a pair of GH4 to go along with my 325e and GS2000e.  I was looking for something that won't have quite the brightness of the 325e, but still has a reasonable cable for walking around with and plugging into a mobile source.  And it sounds like the GH4 also still sounds good with the G-cush pads for longer listening comfort.  Hopefully these will be the sweet spot between mobility, comfort, and sound...


Looking forward to your impressions, especially vs. your other Grados.


----------



## zazex

audiobomber said:


> I own the GH4 and have had the RS2e home for extended periods. The GH4 has better bass, the RS2e has more detailed treble. Which one I prefer depends on the music and partnering gear. They are close enough that I would not own both.
> 
> PS I highly recommend you purchase a pair of Grado G cushions for the GH4. This is a comfort upgrade, and a sonic improvement from top to bottom, IMO.



I appreciate your perceptions here.

After two/three weeks daily listening, I'm only beginning to sense that I like
the GH4's very slightly more than the RS2e's.  I'm not (yet) fully clear on which
characteristics have led me to that sense.

As you indicated, the two are very close.

There's another week or so open for me to return the RS2e's,
but I'll be passing on that.  I want to suss out
for myself what specific similarities, differences, (and otherwise) exist with
these and the GH4's.


----------



## zazex

Dana Reed said:


> I just placed an order for a pair of GH4 to go along with my 325e and GS2000e.  I was looking for something that won't have quite the brightness of the 325e, but still has a reasonable cable for walking around with and plugging into a mobile source.  And it sounds like the GH4 also still sounds good with the G-cush pads for longer listening comfort.  Hopefully these will be the sweet spot between mobility, comfort, and sound...




Personally I find the cable on the GH4's (and the 325e's) just too
heavy, bulky, and generally unwieldy for walking around outside.

Also I think there's a greater chance of them getting damaged 
somehow - like in a sudden downpour, for instance.  Listening to
music, engaged, I'm not even noticing the weather changing
until I'm feeling the raindrops.  

Anyway, I'm quite sure you'll enjoy your new GH4's.


----------



## Dana Reed

zazex said:


> Personally I find the cable on the GH4's (and the 325e's) just too
> heavy, bulky, and generally unwieldy for walking around outside.
> 
> Also I think there's a greater chance of them getting damaged
> ...


I guess I'm not usually out walking around outside with them when it might rain, this is more at working walking around the lab.  I like to use open headphones, so I can hear some of what's going on around me.  The main time I have problems with Grado cables outside is if I'm walking to/from places in the winter.  The insulation gets quite stiff in the cold compared to other cables.  The 325/GH4 cables might be a little bulky for me, but not compared to the GS2000e


----------



## TooFrank

Shane D said:


> Reading all this G-cush stuff got me to put my cheap knock-offs on. Sounds just a bit different, but SO much more comfortable. It's stupid that will all the money I have spent on gear this year I have not splurged on _real G-cush._
> 
> Shane D


Never got to say, that some months ago I did invest in the Beautiful Audio pads (L hybrid = Leather + Merino). Even though they are expensive, they are really comfy. Took me a little while to evaluate the sound, but that too is very fine outweighed with the improved comfort.


----------



## Shane D

TooFrank said:


> Never got to say, that some months ago I did invest in the Beautiful Audio pads (L hybrid = Leather + Merino). Even though they are expensive, they are really comfy. Took me a little while to evaluate the sound, but that too is very fine outweighed with the improved comfort.



I thought hard about those when they first came out, but the landed cost here in Canada was close to $200.00. Seems like an awful lot for pads. I can get G-Cush's up here for about $70.00, landed.

Shane D


----------



## TooFrank

Shane D said:


> I thought hard about those when they first came out, but the landed cost here in Canada was close to $200.00. Seems like an awful lot for pads. I can get G-Cush's up here for about $70.00, landed.
> 
> Shane D


Agree about the price: same where I live. BUT they do look, feel and sound very nice Only my few cents (pun intended). Have a look


----------



## Shane D

TooFrank said:


> Agree about the price: same where I live. BUT they do look, feel and sound very nice Only my few cents (pun intended). Have a look



They do spruce up the GH2's. I'll bet the comfort is awesome. And the seller really seems like a nice guy.  MMMmmmmmmm.

Shane D


----------



## Douger333

Excellent comfort, performance and service!!

Doug


----------



## clundbe1

Beautiful Audio has now also G-pads out. Just bought a pair(hybrid) for my GS2000e and PS1000e. Expensive as hell, but hopefully worth it.


----------



## Shane D

clundbe1 said:


> Beautiful Audio has now also G-pads out. Just bought a pair(hybrid) for my GS2000e and PS1000e. Expensive as hell, but hopefully worth it.


Wow, are they expensive! 
I thought the originals were expensive, but these make them look extremely affordable.

Mmmmmm....

Shane D


----------



## audiobomber (Oct 5, 2019)

Shane D said:


> I thought hard about those when they first came out, but the landed cost here in Canada was close to $200.00. Seems like an awful lot for pads. I can get G-Cush's up here for about $70.00, landed.
> 
> Shane D


You can order from Amazon and avoid the border hassle. https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B007Q2O6KK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I bought Dekoni Elite Velour pads for my DT 1990 and can't use them. They cost over $100 CA with shipping, tax, and exchange, and I can't tolerate the sound. The Chinese G-cushions I bought for my Grados are a poor substitute for the real thing. I'm done with off-brand pads, at least without an extended trial period.


----------



## Shane D

audiobomber said:


> You can order from Amazon and avoid the border hassle. https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B007Q2O6KK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I bought Dekoni Elite Velour pads for my DT 1990 and can't use them. They cost over $100 CA with shipping, tax, and exchange, and I can't tolerate the sound. The Chinese G-cushions I bought for my Grados are a poor substitute for the real thing. I'm done with off-brand pads, at least without an extended trial period.



Thanks for the link. I actually have found them for $59.00, plus tax in Canada. I have just been delaying because my knock offs work okay.

I should just go nuts and buy the Beautiful Audio pads AND the real G-Cush's. My GH2's are the only headphones that I could never imagine selling, so it's not like I'll ever be "stuck" with them.

Shane D


----------



## jawks

Hi everyone - I'm new to this thread.  Just curious - any particular reason why there seem to be so few online reviews of the gs3000e?  Did this headphone not attract a lot of attention when it was first released?


----------



## jawks

I once owned a pair of SR60's, until the cable went bad and I lost all sound to the left side.  I've often wondered if I should try out another one of the Grado's.


----------



## Shane D

jawks said:


> I once owned a pair of SR60's, until the cable went bad and I lost all sound to the left side.  I've often wondered if I should try out another one of the Grado's.



If you enjoyed the Grado sound, get another pair. They have a set at pretty much every price point.
I started with SR325e's and ended up with GH2's.

Shane D


----------



## Shane D

TooFrank said:


> Agree about the price: same where I live. BUT they do look, feel and sound very nice Only my few cents (pun intended). Have a look



I eventually followed you. My Beautiful pads (hybrid black) are on their way.

Shane D


----------



## ESL-1

jawks said:


> I once owned a pair of SR60's, until the cable went bad and I lost all sound to the left side.  I've often wondered if I should try out another one of the Grado's.



I would absolutely recommend to acquire one of Grado' current models.  I think both the GH3 and Limited production HF-3 are wonderful performers and great values.  There are certainly many other excellent choices as you might look above the price range of these two.

Good luck and enjoy the journey if you decide to move forward.


----------



## jawks

ESL-1 said:


> I would absolutely recommend to acquire one of Grado' current models.  I think both the GH3 and Limited production HF-3 are wonderful performers and great values.  There are certainly many other excellent choices as you might look above the price range of these two.
> 
> Good luck and enjoy the journey if you decide to move forward.


Thank you!  What are your thoughts on the "higher end" Grados, like the GS1000e, GS2000e, GS3000e, PS series, etc.?  They don't seem to get a lot of attention in the mix of other "higher end" headphones (eg, Sennheiser, Focal, Audeze, MrSpeakers, etc).


----------



## Shane D

jawks said:


> Thank you!  What are your thoughts on the "higher end" Grados, like the GS1000e, GS2000e, GS3000e, PS series, etc.?  They don't seem to get a lot of attention in the mix of other "higher end" headphones (eg, Sennheiser, Focal, Audeze, MrSpeakers, etc).



I am thinking that Grado people graduate to higher end Grado's. There is not much lateral movement (that I have noticed) from the big brands to Grado's.

I have not read of many folks climbing the Sennheiser, Focal, HiFiman tree and then veering over to a high end Grado.

Having said that, my most expensive 'phones are my Beyer T5p.2's and one of my favourites is the Meze 99 Classic's.

There is no place ANYWHERE around here to try any of those high end Grado's and my wallet is thankful.

Shane D


----------



## ESL-1 (Oct 13, 2019)

On personal taste I have never taken to the GS1000 series.  Nonetheless they do have a large following.  I own and reviewed on the forum the GS2000e.  It is light and comfortable, fast and transparent.  They have a nice sounding impact in the mid bass though not huge does sound good to me.  I found they needed more break in time than most of my other Grados.  One of my Head Fi buddies who has had a number of top phones ( Stax SR-009, HiFiMan Susvara and 1000v2 along with a Focal Utopia) listened to my Grado GS2000e and decided to purchase a pair for himself.  He received them recently and is currently getting some play time on them.

I own the PS2000e from when it was first released.  I also wrote a mini impression review on these  I was fortunate to get some listening to a broken in demo pair. 
  I consider the PS2000e the best sounding Grado ever made.  Balanced, dynamic, open, refined all apply in my opinion.  I do own a pair of Joseph Grado Signature HP2 which I love but I would choose the PS2000e if I could only have one.

As always, your mileage may vary.

PS. I do have a pair of GS3000e here now for evaluation.  Initial impressions seem awfully promising.  I need to get more listening time with them.


----------



## jawks

Shane D said:


> I am thinking that Grado people graduate to higher end Grado's. There is not much lateral movement (that I have noticed) from the big brands to Grado's.
> 
> I have not read of many folks climbing the Sennheiser, Focal, HiFiman tree and then veering over to a high end Grado.
> 
> ...



Haha, I can understand how that would be better for the finances.  There are a couple of small shops here in Boston that carry the Grado headphone line and allow auditioning.  At least one shop goes up to the gs2000e.


----------



## jawks

ESL-1 said:


> On personal taste I have never taken to the GS1000 series.  Nonetheless they do have a large following.  I own and reviewed on the forum the GS2000e.  It is light and comfortable, fast and transparent.  They have a nice sounding impact in the mid bass though not huge does sound good to me.  I found they needed more break in time than most of my other Grados.  One of my Head Fi buddies who has had a number of top phones ( Stax SR-009, HiFiMan Susvara and 1000v2 along with a Focal Utopia) listened to my Grado GS2000e and decided to purchase a pair for himself.  He received them recently and is currently getting some play time on them.
> 
> I own the PS2000e from when it was first released.  I also wrote a mini impression review on these  I was fortunate to get some listening to a broken in demo pair.
> I consider the PS2000e the best sounding Grado ever made.  Balanced, dynamic, open, refined all apply in my opinion.  I do own a pair of Joseph Grado Signature HP2 which I love but I would choose the PS2000e if I could only have one.
> ...


Thanks for the reply!  I'll check out your mini review of the PS2000e and I look forward to hearing your thoughts about the GS3000e!


----------



## Shane D

jawks said:


> Haha, I can understand how that would be better for the finances.  There are a couple of small shops here in Boston that carry the Grado headphone line and allow auditioning.  At least one shop goes up to the gs2000e.



Highest my local shop carried was PS500e's and I didn't care for them. I bought the GH2's online from Quebec. At that point I was such a Grado fan I couldn't see going wrong. And it was worth Every penny to me.

With all the choices in Boston, I would be ruined.

Shane D


----------



## Bob Ley

jawks said:


> Haha, I can understand how that would be better for the finances.  There are a couple of small shops here in Boston that carry the Grado headphone line and allow auditioning.  At least one shop goes up to the gs2000e.



Q Audio?


----------



## jawks

YES!

And although it's temporarily not stocking headphones, I believe Audio Lab in Harvard Square also carries the Grado line.


----------



## DavidA

jawks said:


> Thank you!  What are your thoughts on the "higher end" Grados, like the GS1000e, GS2000e, GS3000e, PS series, etc.?  They don't seem to get a lot of attention in the mix of other "higher end" headphones (eg, Sennheiser, Focal, Audeze, MrSpeakers, etc).


I've gone in a slightly different direction after listening to a GS1000e, GS2000e, PS1000 and PS2000e, I much prefer some of the alternative drivers like Ypsilon R1 & G1, Magnum V8 and Nhoord Red V2.  IMO the GS and PS series while good are just marginally better than the RS series and are very over priced in comparison to the alternative drivers.
You already have some great headphones like the 800S, Aeolus and 650 so I'd suggest the RS2e or a GH 1 or 2 and consider adding a E-stat to give you a nice compliment to what you already have.


----------



## Bob Ley

jawks said:


> YES!
> 
> And although it's temporarily not stocking headphones, I believe Audio Lab in Harvard Square also carries the Grado line.



Haven't seen Grado's there. I brought a headphone amp there for repair about 3 months ago that's not ready yet.


----------



## jawks

DavidA said:


> I've gone in a slightly different direction after listening to a GS1000e, GS2000e, PS1000 and PS2000e, I much prefer some of the alternative drivers like Ypsilon R1 & G1, Magnum V8 and Nhoord Red V2.  IMO the GS and PS series while good are just marginally better than the RS series and are very over priced in comparison to the alternative drivers.
> You already have some great headphones like the 800S, Aeolus and 650 so I'd suggest the RS2e or a GH 1 or 2 and consider adding a E-stat to give you a nice compliment to what you already have.


Thanks for your input!


----------



## jawks

Bob Ley said:


> Haven't seen Grado's there. I brought a headphone amp there for repair about 3 months ago that's not ready yet.


Do you mean Q Audio or Audio Lab?  I'm pretty sure Q Audio still stocks the Grados, but I haven't been there for several months.  I do remember listening to a couple of pairs there about 2-3 years ago.


----------



## Bob Ley

jawks said:


> Do you mean Q Audio or Audio Lab?  I'm pretty sure Q Audio still stocks the Grados, but I haven't been there for several months.  I do remember listening to a couple of pairs there about 2-3 years ago.



Audio Lab. Q Audio has a good limited selection. The owner swears by the RS2e's which was the first Grado pair I ever bought from him.


----------



## zombywoof

jawks said:


> Thank you!  What are your thoughts on the "higher end" Grados, like the GS1000e, GS2000e, GS3000e, PS series, etc.?  They don't seem to get a lot of attention in the mix of other "higher end" headphones (eg, Sennheiser, Focal, Audeze, MrSpeakers, etc).





Bob Ley said:


> Audio Lab. Q Audio has a good limited selection. The owner swears by the RS2e's which was the first Grado pair I ever bought from him.



I can also highly recommend the RS2e's.  In my opinion, the best price to performance option.  Local Raleigh store, Audio Advice, carries full Grado line and I had a chance to listen all the way up to PS2000 and GS2000 a couple years back.  I spent the entire afternoon there and left with the RS2e.  I did not care for the PS500 and could not justify the cost of the PS1000 or PS2000.  I really like the GS2000, but again, thought I was getting 99% of the sound quality with the RS2e.  I also owned the GH1 and GH2, but sold them...In my opinion, they did not best the RS2e.  So, that is my $0.02.  If you have a local store in Boston that stocks a good variety of Grado phones, auditioning them yourself is by far the best option.


----------



## Dana Reed

Shane D said:


> I am thinking that Grado people graduate to higher end Grado's. There is not much lateral movement (that I have noticed) from the big brands to Grado's.
> 
> I have not read of many folks climbing the Sennheiser, Focal, HiFiman tree and then veering over to a high end Grado.
> 
> ...


Yeah, there's getting to be fewer and fewer places where you can try out headphones at a store.  The Needle Doctor in Minneapolis/St. Louis Park is where I bought my first set of Grados, all the way through my GS2000e.  I wanted to grab a pair of GH4 there a few weeks ago, and there was no answer on the phone.  Drove over there and the door was locked and shades drawn.  I guess they're closed, since others have posted similar experiences on the store's FB page.  So I ordered my first Grados direct from 4ourears.


----------



## Bob Ley

Dana Reed said:


> Yeah, there's getting to be fewer and fewer places where you can try out headphones at a store.  The Needle Doctor in Minneapolis/St. Louis Park is where I bought my first set of Grados, all the way through my GS2000e.  I wanted to grab a pair of GH4 there a few weeks ago, and there was no answer on the phone.  Drove over there and the door was locked and shades drawn.  I guess they're closed, since others have posted similar experiences on the store's FB page.  So I ordered my first Grados direct from 4ourears.



Sometimes amazon is a good source to try things. They have a liberal return policy.


----------



## jawks

Bob Ley said:


> Sometimes amazon is a good source to try things. They have a liberal return policy.


True.  I've been trying to support our local shops here, especially if they offer the opportunity to audition the equipment beforehand.  Some shops will work with you on price, especially since they know they are competing with online retailers such as Amazon.  One of the shop owners recently told me that buyers should be cautious about Amazon, especially when it comes to selling high-end gear like headphones.  He mentioned that he's heard of people buying new items on Amazon and receiving B stock or fake knock-offs.  Having not experienced this myself (or at least I am unaware of it), I wasn't sure if I should just take this with a grain of salt, but it's food for thought.


----------



## Shane D

And that is what killed retail. I am sure that I have mentioned it before, but I had my own retail operation for fourteen years selling fitness equipment. There is always a cheaper price online and the liberal return policies ensure people can experiment without fear.

The Needle Doctor suffered the same fate as me: You spend hours educating customers on what they need VS what they want, letting them test out different pieces of equipment, telling them what to watch out for and then pass them a brochure or a web link. They want to think about it because it is a fairly large purchase. A (typical) nice home fitness centre is 1K to 4K, but you can spend up to 5K on just a top of the line home treadmill.

And you; A) never hear from them again (the majority), or B) they want you to match the price of the online chain that has no overhead and sells for 20% less. Say no, or yes, enough times and you are toast. And "protected territory" has gone the way of the Dodo.

Your only chance is if you live in a big enough city where you have meets and can share gear with your peers. Nothing like that here and I envy those who can.

Shane D


----------



## Dana Reed

At least with Grados, the price was the same at Needle Doctor vs anywhere else you'd find them.  There isn't usually much discounting online.
Other types of equipment, like DACs/amps/etc, are another story.  I've pretty much settled on Schiit for that stuff though, since their prices are decent, and they have a good warranty.  I haven't taken them up on their trial period, but they do offer it, with a restocking fee.


----------



## jawks

Shane D said:


> And that is what killed retail. I am sure that I have mentioned it before, but I had my own retail operation for fourteen years selling fitness equipment. There is always a cheaper price online and the liberal return policies ensure people can experiment without fear.
> 
> The Needle Doctor suffered the same fate as me: You spend hours educating customers on what they need VS what they want, letting them test out different pieces of equipment, telling them what to watch out for and then pass them a brochure or a web link. They want to think about it because it is a fairly large purchase. A (typical) nice home fitness centre is 1K to 4K, but you can spend up to 5K on just a top of the line home treadmill.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that, *Shane D*.  Thanks for sharing your experience.  It's a very sad reality of this world we live in today.  When I went to a local shop here in the Boston area (Goodwin's High End), the staff there were very professional and courteous.  Not once did I feel that I was being pushed into making a purchase.  They had a large assortment of high end headphones to audition in a dedicated listening room, and they allowed me spend two hours in their myself with both my source equipment and theirs.  I was able to try out the Focal Clear, Focal Utopia, Sennheiser HD800S, MrSpeakers Aeon Flow Open, Hifiman Ananda, Hifiman HE1000 v2.  They also had the Voce, Stellia, and more.  There just wasn't enough time to listen to everything.  After spending two days and three hours there total, I made up my mind to buy the HD800S from them.  When I called them up, I was told that they didn't carry the HD800S; they just kept a pair in the listening room for comparison with the models they did stock (Focal, Hifiman, MrSpeakers, etc).  I was disappointed, because I did want to buy the phones from them.  I ended up finding another local shop in Boston that was an authorized Sennheiser dealer (Blink High End) that offered me a discount.  Not quite an Amazon discount, but close enough to make it worthwhile, and I was happy to support a local business.


----------



## Shane D

jawks said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, *Shane D*.  Thanks for sharing your experience.  It's a very sad reality of this world we live in today.  When I went to a local shop here in the Boston area (Goodwin's High End), the staff there were very professional and courteous.  Not once did I feel that I was being pushed into making a purchase.  They had a large assortment of high end headphones to audition in a dedicated listening room, and they allowed me spend two hours in their myself with both my source equipment and theirs.  I was able to try out the Focal Clear, Focal Utopia, Sennheiser HD800S, MrSpeakers Aeon Flow Open, Hifiman Ananda, Hifiman HE1000 v2.  They also had the Voce, Stellia, and more.  There just wasn't enough time to listen to everything.  After spending two days and three hours there total, I made up my mind to buy the HD800S from them.  When I called them up, I was told that they didn't carry the HD800S; they just kept a pair in the listening room for comparison with the models they did stock (Focal, Hifiman, MrSpeakers, etc).  I was disappointed, because I did want to buy the phones from them.  I ended up finding another local shop in Boston that was an authorized Sennheiser dealer (Blink High End) that offered me a discount.  Not quite an Amazon discount, but close enough to make it worthwhile, and I was happy to support a local business.



You are lucky to have a shop like that around with so much high end gear. Enjoy it while you can! And be sure to send friends, family, co-workers, neighbours, etc. to them.

Shane D


----------



## jawks

Shane D said:


> You are lucky to have a shop like that around with so much high end gear. Enjoy it while you can! And be sure to send friends, family, co-workers, neighbours, etc. to them.
> 
> Shane D


Yes, I will.  Finances permitting, I try to support them when I can.  That being said, I'm also a big fan of purchasing used gear/equipment in excellent condition, since sometimes there is no comparison in terms of the deals one can get.


----------



## Shane D

jawks said:


> Yes, I will.  Finances permitting, I try to support them when I can.  That being said, I'm also a big fan of purchasing used gear/equipment in excellent condition, since sometimes there is no comparison in terms of the deals one can get.



I do that with headphones, but am leery on electronics. Of course as I say that I am waiting on a used Vali 2. The Lyr 3 intrigues me, but it is a ton of money and I am not sure about the sound. The I heard the tube type sound is comparable against the Vali 2. A used Vali 2 cost me about 1/4 of the cost of a brand Lyr 3, landed in Canada. Cheap way to test, IMO.
And if I do really like the sound, I will sell it and buy a Lyr 3. But for the long term I like amps with a 5yr warranty.

Shane D


----------



## zombywoof

4OUREARS, the official Grado online store, sells on Amazon and should be a trusted seller.  Prices on Amazon for purchases through 4OUREARS are free shipping with all Prime benefits and Amazon return policy as far as I can see.  I purchased some SR80e via 4OUREARS/Amazon as a gift for a family member, but when it came time to decide on a higher end model for myself, I wanted to audition the candidate models side by side.  I do not recall seeing discounts on Grado headphones.  Massdrop (now Drop) has offered the SR model range (up through the 125's, I believe) but the discounts were not significant.


----------



## Bob Ley

jawks said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, *Shane D*.  Thanks for sharing your experience.  It's a very sad reality of this world we live in today.  When I went to a local shop here in the Boston area (Goodwin's High End), the staff there were very professional and courteous.  Not once did I feel that I was being pushed into making a purchase.  They had a large assortment of high end headphones to audition in a dedicated listening room, and they allowed me spend two hours in their myself with both my source equipment and theirs.  I was able to try out the Focal Clear, Focal Utopia, Sennheiser HD800S, MrSpeakers Aeon Flow Open, Hifiman Ananda, Hifiman HE1000 v2.  They also had the Voce, Stellia, and more.  There just wasn't enough time to listen to everything.  After spending two days and three hours there total, I made up my mind to buy the HD800S from them.  When I called them up, I was told that they didn't carry the HD800S; they just kept a pair in the listening room for comparison with the models they did stock (Focal, Hifiman, MrSpeakers, etc).  I was disappointed, because I did want to buy the phones from them.  I ended up finding another local shop in Boston that was an authorized Sennheiser dealer (Blink High End) that offered me a discount.  Not quite an Amazon discount, but close enough to make it worthwhile, and I was happy to support a local business.



Good to know about Goodwin's. I would always prefer to go in person to a shop and try out gear. Where are you in Boston @jawks?


----------



## BobG55

Dana Reed said:


> Yeah, there's getting to be fewer and fewer places where you can try out headphones at a store.  The Needle Doctor in Minneapolis/St. Louis Park is where I bought my first set of Grados, all the way through my GS2000e.  I wanted to grab a pair of GH4 there a few weeks ago, and there was no answer on the phone.  Drove over there and the door was locked and shades drawn.  I guess they're closed, since others have posted similar experiences on the store's FB page.  So I ordered my first Grados direct from 4ourears.


----------



## Oteil

Just dropping in to let you guys know I will be letting my HF3 go for a good price(I will list them at the end of the week if I don't hear from anyone)...I have bought way too many headphones here lately and I just got the GS3000e and something has to go Just PM me if you are interested and I can send pics if you want..Thanks!


----------



## jawks

Oteil said:


> Just dropping in to let you guys know I will be letting my HF3 go for a good price(I will list them at the end of the week if I don't hear from anyone)...I have bought way too many headphones here lately and I just got the GS3000e and something has to go Just PM me if you are interested and I can send pics if you want..Thanks!


Congrats on the GS3000e!  How do you like those?


----------



## Shane D

zombywoof said:


> 4OUREARS, the official Grado online store, sells on Amazon and should be a trusted seller.  Prices on Amazon for purchases through 4OUREARS are free shipping with all Prime benefits and Amazon return policy as far as I can see.  I purchased some SR80e via 4OUREARS/Amazon as a gift for a family member, but when it came time to decide on a higher end model for myself, I wanted to audition the candidate models side by side.  I do not recall seeing discounts on Grado headphones.  Massdrop (now Drop) has offered the SR model range (up through the 125's, I believe) but the discounts were not significant.



Amazon.ca in Canada sells all the common Grado 'phones at list prices from several authorized dealers. No discounts, but free shipping. When I decided I wanted GH2's, I sent emails across the country, to authorized dealers looking for the best price. Best offers were tax free and free shipping. Not bad considering we have a 15% tax rate and the list was $949.99.

Shane D


----------



## Shane D

BobG55 said:


>



I love the quote in your sig. So very true.

Shane D


----------



## Oteil

jawks said:


> Congrats on the GS3000e! How do you like those?



Thank you very much!!....I'm still trying to put some thoughts together on these babies but my overall impressions are that these headphones are super impressive. Just a little background on what Grado's I own or have owned at some point at time...

SR-60,SR-80,225e,325,325e, RS2i,RS2e,RS1i,RS1e,GH1,GH2,GS1000,GS1000i,PS1000,PS1000e and I have listened to GS2000e and PS2000e thanks to Todd's loaner program and I also have a RA1 amp....To say I'm a Grado head might be an understatement. I love my HD-600, Focal Elears and I have a Nightowl...I like them all but I always come back to the Grado sound. It just sounds right to me. 

The GS3000e is an interesting beast. I think I can go on record on saying this is probably the best soundstage I've ever heard on a Grado and the closest I have ever heard to live sound out of headphone. Everything sounds like your are thrust into the recording as if you were there watching the session happen. I'm a fan of movie scores and I can say with much certainty that I'm hearing things I've never heard before in some of my most favorite recordings. These also might be the most balanced Grado which could be a plus or negative depending on what you like....I was expecting more visceral bass out of these and compared to my GH2 it has more punchy bass but good lord these things go deep and everything just feels right. Maybe some more break in will help but I doubt it. You can also follow any instrument you want on any given recording without losing it....it also has the blackest background on any Grado I have owned and the resolution is just amazing.There is some sort of magic going on with this cocobolo wood...All the music I throw at it sounds fantastic has a real musical quality that I haven't heard in headphones before....I don't think these are going anywhere for a while  I'll post some more impressions when I have had them a little longer.


----------



## jawks

Wow - congrats!  Sounds like you found yourself a winner!  Thanks for the comments, too.  There isn't a lot of press about these cans, so it's great to hear feedback.


----------



## ESL-1

Oteil said:


> Thank you very much!!....I'm still trying to put some thoughts together on these babies but my overall impressions are that these headphones are super impressive.
> 
> The GS3000e is an interesting beast. I think I can go on record on saying this is probably the best soundstage I've ever heard on a Grado and the closest I have ever heard to live sound out of headphone. Everything sounds like your are thrust into the recording as if you were there watching the session happen. I'm a fan of movie scores and I can say with much certainty that I'm hearing things I've never heard before in some of my most favorite recordings. These also might be the most balanced Grado which could be a plus or negative depending on what you like....I was expecting more visceral bass out of these and compared to my GH2 it has more punchy bass but good lord these things go deep and everything just feels right. Maybe some more break in will help but I doubt it. You can also follow any instrument you want on any given recording without losing it....it also has the blackest background on any Grado I have owned and the resolution is just amazing.There is some sort of magic going on with this cocobolo wood...All the music I throw at it sounds fantastic has a real musical quality that I haven't heard in headphones before....I don't think these are going anywhere for a while  I'll post some more impressions when I have had them a little longer.



I believe in break in myself and my Grados hit their stride as you pass 100 hours.  My PS2000e seemed to continue to evolve until I had 300 hours on the.  Enjoy the ride.  I am currently breaking in a set of GS3000e myself.


----------



## Shane D

Got my beautiful pads today. Trying to get the hang of rolling them. So far I am just leaving the original foam in. Went from G-cush knock off to these. Quite a difference! Definitely more bass and loufer! The sound seems cleaner. Takes some pressure to get them on and I broke the plastic yoke. They still work fine and I will probably just try to superglue it.

Also my first day with my new-to-me Vali 2. 9:00 on low gain is plenty. Sounds much better than my Loxjie P20 hybrid, which was a huge disappointment. If this pans out, I might go for a Lyr 3.

I can't even feel the pads on my ears so far. Yay!

Shane D


----------



## ESL-1

Shane D said:


> Got my beautiful pads today. Trying to get the hang of rolling them. So far I am just leaving the original foam in. Went from G-cush knock off to these. Quite a difference! Definitely more bass and loufer! The sound seems cleaner. Takes some pressure to get them on and I broke the plastic yoke. They still work fine and I will probably just try to superglue it.
> 
> Also my first day with my new-to-me Vali 2. 9:00 on low gain is plenty. Sounds much better than my Loxjie P20 hybrid, which was a huge disappointment. If this pans out, I might go for a Lyr 3.
> 
> ...



Shane, are these the hybrid pads?  If so I found them to work quite well with my GH2.  Very comfy and some nice sonic changes.  I got the black one's and they do look spiff.


----------



## Shane D

ESL-1 said:


> Shane, are these the hybrid pads?  If so I found them to work quite well with my GH2.  Very comfy and some nice sonic changes.  I got the black one's and they do look spiff.



Yes, yes and yes. Tomorrow I will be spending a few hours with this combo. The pads are Super comfy and hopefully will last 4 to 5 hours. The stock cushions hurt my ears after a few hours. And my G-cush knock offs don't sound as good.

These pads went well over $200.00, landed (in Canada). 
DHL asked for about $32.59 this morning. That is on top of $140.00 in US$'s (about $189.00 Canadian).

Also, very impressed with my well used Vali 2.

Shane D


----------



## Bob Ley

ESL-1 said:


> Shane, are these the hybrid pads?  If so I found them to work quite well with my GH2.  Very comfy and some nice sonic changes.  I got the black one's and they do look spiff.



Liking them also (brown) on my RS2e's


----------



## ChijiroKuro (Oct 18, 2019)

Beautiful little music maker !!


----------



## ESL-1

Yes it is and particularly for such a value price.  In addition the profits will be donated to a charity.  Doubly nice.  

As it is also a limited edition anyone sitting on the fence should look to make a move before there are no more to be had.  TICK TOCK....

Enjoy....


----------



## TooFrank

Shane D said:


> I eventually followed you. My Beautiful pads (hybrid black) are on their way.
> 
> Shane D


Congratulations, I really do hope you will love them....please let us know


----------



## Shane D (Oct 18, 2019)

TooFrank said:


> Congratulations, I really do hope you will love them....please let us know



I cannot state strongly enough how comfortable these are! And the sound is great. These are never coming off. But, man are they Expensive!! My landed cost was about $220.00, in Canadian dollars. I do not regret it at all. I was able to wear them today for several hours and even nod off.
Have you tried the thicker insert? It looks like wire.

Shane D


----------



## TooFrank

Shane D said:


> I cannot state strongly enough how comfortable these are! And the sound is great. These are never coming off. But, man are they Expensive!! My landed cost was about $220.00, in Canadian dollars. I do not regret it at all. I was able to wear them today for several hours and even nod off.
> Have you tried the thicker insert? It looks like wire.
> 
> Shane D


Happy that you like them too. For me the “white” inserts seem to be better, they are more “airy” and the pressure on the ears is less...


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Hello Gradophiles! First post on this board, so be easy on me. Just wanted to share some ramblings about my budding appreciation for these cans.

*Some of my brief notes and impressions of the GW100:*

GW100 was my first Grado *and* first open-back design. I see it’s not as highly regarded as traditional Grados but it’s signature has imprinted onto me for the better.
The first thing I noticed with it (used ~85% wired in home office, ~15% wireless): SO much more mid & upper bass than my Sennheiser HD-280 Pro. It also sounds faster and deeper, but I initially scooped out 2-3dB of the 250~500Hz range.
After a while, (probably “brain burn-in” & _some _driver burn in) I grew to love the closeness and immediacy – haven’t listened to the HD-280Pros for music in months!
The sound is INCREDIBLY addictive. Even before I read the “Grado Fan Club” thread, the Grado warmth & presence hooked me!
*Comparison vs. Grado GW100*

1. Semi-technical observations:

Bass is not as *prominent* as GW100, but noticeably goes about ½ octave deeper and doesn’t have the same “bloom”
I like to listen loudly and in some songs, the bass is so realistic that I notice _phantom_ physical vibrations in my chair and on my feet when sitting during strong transients. I often work from home and today I got up twice to make sure no one broke in at 2:00pm

Almost same mid-bass warmth as the GW100, but less prominent and quicker around the 250Hz EQ band.
Low mids seem a bit scooped compared to GW100 – using VLC media player and listening to Edie Brickell’s “Stwisted”, a 0.8dB boost at 600Hz and 0.6dB boost at 1Khz seems to emulate the up-close-and-personal feeling the GW100s excel at so well.
Much greater upper treble – gradual increase starting at 8k, peaking around 10-12k, slow plateau to around 16k+ (the lack of “sparkle” is my main gripe with the sound of the GW100).
2. Subjective “sound” characteristic comparisons:

These arrived today from an eBay seller who claimed < 20 hours on them. First thing I notice is that the treble has such a crisp, effortless presentation that instrument separation is a piece of cake compared to the muffled tone of the GW100. I also immediately noticed higher frequency details that I have to go hunting for in my other cans. Ex:
Rhythmic squeak in possibly bass drum kick pedal or high-hats opening/closing in “Superstition” by Stevie Wonder.
Some odd light metallic contact or clanging sound during “Good Love Had To Die” by Grainne Duffy (good example at seconds 52-54). I’m guessing it’s those sizzler bead chains people but on ride cymbals that look just like ceiling fan pull chains, or could be her wearing a couple bracelets clanging against each other. The first time I noticed it was on my GW100s, but it was softer and not as convincing, thinking it was my dog’s tag brushing against her collar. With the GH2s, it gives me a tingling on my spine at the base of my skull, and is kind of enjoyable (in an eerie way)!

The (slightly exaggerated) upper bass / low mid presence from the GW100 is not there. After reading >300 pages of the “Grado Fan Club” thread, I see that this headphone departs from the typical Grado “house sound”, but still belongs in the neighborhood haha. To me, it feels like I’m in a private recording session in a well dampened, large studio. The down-side is that some guitar distortion (lower notes) isn’t as engaging and “crunchy”, but the upside is (male) vocals sound like they’re coming almost directly from the mixing board with a less forced sound. Female vocals like Dianna Krall actually depend on how deeps she goes – sometimes this works, sometimes when she hits the lower registers it doesn’t feel as lifelike.
The bass is actually weaker (quantity) in the <60Hz range compared to the GW100 (which REALLY surprised me, considering every says this is _the bassiest_ Grado). However, it seems more linear (flatter frequency response) and does extend further. I still don’t notice much sub-bass (even my floor standers with only dual 6.5” woofers seem to make more audible bass below 40Hz). I tried swapping the “comfies” from my GW100s on, but the diameter of the cans on them are a good chunk wider than the GH2 and they didn’t stay on by themselves. This did improve the 50-70Hz bass, but it also re-created the mid-bass bloom of the GW100, decreased the treble extension and killed the sound-stage! I have to say, I am pretty disappointed about this aspect of the GH2s considering how much praise their bass gets! I’ve put about 4-5 hours on them so far, so according to the seller’s estimate they probably have 25 hours of “burn in”. I am hoping to continue listening to them at least 3 hours a day and maybe this will “loosen up” the drivers. A note on this – I am playing directly from mostly laptops and computers (Lenovo Thinkpad T440 with Intel 8 Series HD Integrated, Sager laptop with VIA HD ‘Vinyl’? sound-card, and Lenovo ThinkCentre M800 with Realtek HD). I tried my Parasound Classic 2100 stereo preamp’s headphone out, but it was too weak. I can’t find my 1/8th to 1/4” adapter to try my Onkyo receiver’s out and I’m guessing it will be no better. After I recover from buying the GH2s, I wouldn’t mind getting a good DAP or desktop DAC/Amp combo since I do ~90% of my listening at home.
3. Miscellaneous notes:

I must have a smallish head, because I don’t find the clamping force strong at all – I actually am carefully trying to bend the headband into a slightly tighter “U” shape for a bit better fit!
This is the first time I’ve used a ‘phone with the L-cushion and it’s not as comfortable as normal circumaural sets, or even the S-pad (which is only bad when certain parts of the driver grill are on the wrong spot of your ear), but they don’t offend me like some of you say. After one two-hour listening session, they just felt a bit “scratchy” on my upper hears. I also wear glasses all day and this wasn’t a problem for me.
Again on the pads – I see what you guys say about how drastically they affect the sound! I reversed them and it just killed the imaging and separation. The bass got sloppy and the highs were mushed together. The loose fitting S-pad (GW100) also made the bass very flubby, even worse than they sound on the GW100! I might try getting some Earzonks or other generics because I can hear noticeable changes in sound just from pushing the phones in VERY slightly, or adjusting how tight they fit! It’s also crazy how sensitive they are to putting your fingers even half an inch close to the backs of the cans. I can’t believe how much the sound signature changes.
The cord that comes with them can also be dual purpose as a stethoscope and for jump-starting a two-stroke Detroit Diesel during an Alaskan winter. I suppose it is good if I want to ever convert to balanced.
I can’t put them down. There is something magnetic about them, even with the weaker than expected bass. Perhaps with more burn-in (cranial and physical) they’ll loosen up and I’ll get that sound I’ve been craving the past few weeks. I will say that going back to the GW100s after these is a shock. It sound like listening to these cans with a cotton swab in between your ears.
I went downstairs and played some of the same “reference” tracks of mine on my modest stereo (Parasound Classic 2100 Pre, Parasound NewClassic 2125v2 amp, MartinLogan Motion 12 speakers). I dunno if buying a good headphone amp can _ever_ emulate the sound and feeling of a full range stereo setup. You can feel the bass in the ground, the mids throw a scary realistic sound-stage (semi-dipole open back mid driver), and the treble (thanks to the folded motion tweeter) throw audience claps and fret noise over a vast 3D area, especially on “Framptop Comes Alive!” Yeah, the intimacy from headphones isn’t quite there, but DAMN if I don’t like how deep and wide it plays! I guess that’s kind of related to my prior opinion of headphones as being a good compromise.
*Albums Sampled (FLAC or Spotify Premium Ultra Quality)*

Edie Brickell and the New Bohemians – “Shooting Rubberbands at the Stars”
Grainne Duffy – “Out of the Dark” (thanks to the Head-Fi member who posted one of her songs from this album 3-400 pages back!)
Terry Reid – “Seed of Memory”
Hiromi’s Trio Project – “Move”
GoGo Penguin – “A Humdrum Star”
Owane – “Whatever” and “Dunno”
Celia Pavey – “This is Music”
Crosby Stills Nash & Young – “Deja Vu”
Dianna Krall – “The Girl in the Other Room”
Imogen Heap – “Speak for Yourself”
Intervals – “The Way Forward”
Stone Temple Pilots – “Purple”
Rodrigo y Gabriela – “Rodrigo y Gabriela”
Skooma – “Skooma” (small Stoner/Prog rock/metal from Binghampton NY – awesome)
Animals as Leaders – “Animals as Leaders”
*Some background for those with more patience for my rambling*

I haven’t been in the headphone game very long, just used to see them as a compromise tool for on the go listening. But I’ve always been somewhat of a sensible “audiophile” in the sense of a huge appreciation for music and faithful reproduction – NOT in the sense of spending hundreds of $$ on a 6ft run of speaker cable. I took piano lessons and played for over 8 years as a kid (now regret quitting), attempted the guitar for a couple years, and finally settled on drums which is the one instrument that “clicked” with me and never gets dull. So I like to humbly think I have a good musical grasp of melody, rhythm, good ear for details, and other subjective aspects that make me really appreciate it.

When the family is out of the house for a while, my favorite thing to do is pour a glass of bourbon and play music as loud as I can without fearing the neighbors will call the cops on me. I love feeling the heart rate increase and goosebumps in anticipation of a great guitar solo or belting vocal passage. Of double bass pounding that can be felt in your chest and sofa, of piano pedals being pressed and released and panning right to left of the low to high keys. It’s pretty incredible how “high” music can get you without drugs: it even makes getting up 25 times to get just the right speaker placement, toe-in, and seating position worth it. I’m hoping to catch that feeling with these cans and maybe you can help!


----------



## Shane D

TooFrank said:


> Happy that you like them too. For me the “white” inserts seem to be better, they are more “airy” and the pressure on the ears is less...



I find no pressure on the ears at all


ParaLoganGrado said:


> Hello Gradophiles! First post on this board, so be easy on me. Just wanted to share some ramblings about my budding appreciation for these cans.
> 
> *Some of my brief notes and impressions of the GW100:*
> 
> ...



If there is an award for the longest first post in Head-Fi history, you sir win it! Hands down!


Shane D


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Shane D said:


> If there is an award for the longest first post in Head-Fi history, you sir win it! Hands down!
> 
> 
> Shane D



I feel like RuthieAndJohn _might_ have me beat 

What can I say, I'm pretty excited about these and will be putting them through their paces.  Anywho, off to the store to buy some Elijah Craig Small Batch bourbon to indulge in music tonight.  Happy weekend all!


----------



## marca56

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Hello Gradophiles! First post on this board, so be easy on me. Just wanted to share some ramblings about my budding appreciation for these cans.
> 
> *Some of my brief notes and impressions of the GW100:*
> 
> ...



Really comprehensive review. I sort of made the same journey myself. I started with a pair of SR-80e's and they were great. Then I splurged and got a Schiit Fulla 2, and the listening experience improved dramatically. I wanted wireless so when the GW100's came out, I bought them. In Bluetooth mode to my Mac, they sounded much better than the SR80e's, even with the Fulla 2. But quite by accident, actually, I discovered the wired mode and was blown away about how different it sounded. It was much better. Hmmm... so I wondered how the wired GW100 would sound with a better headphone amp setup. So I drove up to the Schiitr and spent about 45 minutes doing side by side comparisons between the Magni/Modi the Magni/Modi Multibit and the Vali 2/Modi Multibit. I really could hear the difference between them and so purchased them. It's what I use today. But, then I started thinking about improving the headphones. I was looking at more expensive Grados but then decided to go the mod route and built a set of Grado-style headphones starting with Turbulence drivers and Shipibo components. I love them. I did get the opportunity to compare what I built to the new Grado HF4 headset at the CanJam OC show and to my ears the custom build sounds better. 

Have fun with your setup!


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

marca56 said:


> ... I wanted wireless so when the GW100's came out, I bought them. In Bluetooth mode to my Mac, they sounded much better than the SR80e's, even with the Fulla 2. But quite by accident, actually, *I discovered the wired mode and was blown away about how different it sounded. It was much better.* Hmmm... so I *wondered how the wired GW100 would sound with a better headphone amp setup*...
> Have fun with your setup!



Yup, I have an iPhone XR (stupid lack of headphone jack) and the dongle/curly long HD-280 Pro setup was very cumbersome.  I was getting ready for an Alaskan cruise back in May and wanted something more portable.  I figured wireless would be ideal, but not having been impressed with Bose / Beats and AirPods, I started browsing AudioAdvisor (that was a mistake for my checking account!)  I've always liked the vintage look of Grados, I'll be damned what everyone else says lol.  The few review of them were exactly what I thought -- cheap ass build quality with the plastic and the cushions falling off and weak blue tooth connection if the phone is not in your left pocket (yet I can set my phone on the counter in the kitchen and walk into the living room behind a wall?

Anyway, I got them and was SUPER impressed with how they sounded.  The blue tooth connection is obviously compressed, but the drivers and cans make them still sound better than most closed back in the same price range.  However, my mistake was trying to use them on a plane or in our ship's room with other people haha.  Sound leaks in, sound leaks out.  What they WERE amazing for was sitting on the deck, looking out over the Atlantic ocean with a Yuengling and getting lost in music.  Or walking the deck at 10:00pm watching the sun set with a glass of rye 

One of these days I do need to get an amp, thats for sure!!


----------



## marca56

I like the fact that Grado's are open back and allow sound to come in. I can hear my wife or kids when they are calling me from my office 

So for the stuff I mentioned, here are the links for Turbulent and Shipibo and Schiit ....


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

marca56 said:


> I like the fact that Grado's are open back and allow sound to come in. I can hear my wife or kids when they are calling me from my office
> 
> So for the stuff I mentioned, here are the links for Turbulent and Shipibo and Schiit ....



Thanks -- I'll check them out!  In the meantime, I've got to prep for an 8:00 Saturday production change, so I'll have to enjoy music with a slightly weaker buzz than planned


----------



## ParaLoganGrado (Oct 18, 2019)

Currently breaking in the GH2s with a 16bit/44.1KHz .WAV rip I made back in college (early 2000's?) from my Elac turntable of this song (my copy is much clearer with the exception of a few more pops):



Definitely sounds more balanced and "natural" than with the Senns or GW100.  Seems like these cans are more sensitive to the media type than my previous.  Even my hifi setup downstairs isn't this picky, sometimes I wonder if I should have purchased a new pair of RS2e's instead, or if I am just really impatient?


----------



## waveinterference

New member here, and I’m hoping you all will appreciate my Saturday morning head-to-head setup. Currently listening to Gregory Alan Isakov with the Colorado Symphony (44.1kHz/16 bit) on RS1es and GH4s. I love the differences between the 2 wood-body Grados with this recording; the strings, the male and female vocals, the plucked banjo and strummed acoustic guitar, and the dynamics all provide a lot of texture to pay attention to.




 

There’s nothing like the spacious reproduction of a concert hall provided by the RS1es, and they really shine as the strings build up layer upon layer and increase in volume. I think the bass extension is excellent in this context. I do find that the brighter GH4s are spectacular for sharply plucked instruments like banjo or mandolin. There’s nothing harsh about them in spite of the potential for it, yet they seem to capture all the detailed, sharp, twangy bits and hammer-ons better than many other headphones. 

Does anyone else feel as if the RS1es ever come across as slightly...maybe muffled isn’t the right word; perhaps gauzy? I haven’t made up my mind. 

My RS1es have about 150 hours of listening, the GH4s about 40 hours; I’d be interested to know what burn-in aficionados and experiences members think about how these 2 headphones may evolve over time, and relative to one another.


----------



## Shane D

waveinterference said:


> New member here, and I’m hoping you all will appreciate my Saturday morning head-to-head setup. Currently listening to Gregory Alan Isakov with the Colorado Symphony (44.1kHz/16 bit) on RS1es and GH4s. I love the differences between the 2 wood-body Grados with this recording; the strings, the male and female vocals, the plucked banjo and strummed acoustic guitar, and the dynamics all provide a lot of texture to pay attention to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



VERY nice set-up! Especially the view.

Shane D


----------



## Shane D (Oct 25, 2019)

Well, it's been a few days and I must say WOW on the Schiit Vali 2 and the same on the Beautiful ear pads. No pressure on my ears at all and the sound is incredible;. Guitars, drums, vocals and horns all sound amazing. Separation is great and everything sounds so clean. REALLY impressive for an economical amp, that I bought second hand.
I will stop here as I am very bad for falling deeply, passionately in love with audio gear, for a month. And then noticing all the faults and moving on.

I have not even done any comparisons yet. I will start those tomorrow as I received my Y-cables.



If the Lyr 3 is noticably better than this, WOW!

Shane D


----------



## VolumusMaximus

Those GH2's are beautiful.  Received my first Grado a few weeks ago.. HF3.  Almost returned it after the first hour.. sharp and shouty.   Have let them burn for about 20 hours, and wow.. what a difference.  Very airy and detailed.  Am really liking these now.  Some of my orthos sound veiled now, compared to the HF3.


----------



## Shane D (Oct 19, 2019)

VolumusMaximus said:


> Those GH2's are beautiful.  Received my first Grado a few weeks ago.. HF3.  Almost returned it after the first hour.. sharp and shouty.   Have let them burn for about 20 hours, and wow.. what a difference.  Very airy and detailed.  Am really liking these now.  Some of my orthos sound veiled now, compared to the HF3.



I started out with SR325e's and I found them fun, but bright. After a while the fun won out and they became my favourite. But I went looking for a smoother sound and I really wanted woodies. To me the GH2's are the 325e's perfected and prettier.

Shane D


----------



## waveinterference

VolumusMaximus said:


> Those GH2's are beautiful.  Received my first Grado a few weeks ago.. HF3.  Almost returned it after the first hour.. sharp and shouty.   Have let them burn for about 20 hours, and wow.. what a difference.  Very airy and detailed.  Am really liking these now.  Some of my orthos sound veiled now, compared to the HF3.



I have nearly impulse-bought the HF3 several times, and was on the hunt for second-hand GH2s as well based only on others' reviews and their physical beauty alone. How many is too many?


----------



## sennfan83261

Shane D said:


> Well, it's been a few days and I must say WOW on the Schiit Vali 2 and the same on the Beautiful ear pads. No pressure on my ears at all and the sound is incredible;. Guitars, drums, vocals and horns all sound amazing. Separation is great and everything sounds so clean. REALLY impressive for an economical amp, that I bought second hand.
> I will stop here as I am very bad for falling deeply, passionately in love with audio gear, for a month;. And then noticing all the faults and moving on.
> 
> I have not even done any comparisons yet. I will start those tomorrow as I received my Y-cables.
> ...


What replacements pads are those?  I'm thinking about getting the HF3 shortly, but I disliked the L-cush pads that will come with it (see my review in TTVJ's HF3 loaner thread).


----------



## Shane D

sennfan83261 said:


> What replacements pads are those?  I'm thinking about getting the HF3 shortly, but I disliked the L-cush pads that will come with it (see my review in TTVJ's HF3 loaner thread).



They are Beautiful ear pads from Australia. I believe the website is beautifulaudio.biz

SUPER comfortable, but pricey.

The L-cush hurt my ears after two hours.

Shane D


----------



## Douger333

Shane D said:


> They are Beautiful ear pads from Australia. I believe the website is beautifulaudio.biz
> 
> SUPER comfortable, but pricey.
> 
> ...


Actually New Zealand...


----------



## marcusd

Mike just completed a bit of time with the new Grado White Headphone and put together a review on our site 

I need to hear this now as I have quite a decent collection of Beatles records.

https://headfonics.com/2019/10/grado-white-headphone-review/


----------



## Shane D

Douger333 said:


> Actually New Zealand...



I stand corrected.

Shane D


----------



## wormsdriver

Hey guys, I'll be posting a pair of Grado  Rs1e for sale later today. First dibs to Grado fan club members. Pm me if your interested.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

marcusd said:


> Mike just completed a bit of time with the new Grado White Headphone and put together a review on our site
> 
> I need to hear this now as I have quite a decent collection of Beatles records.
> 
> https://headfonics.com/2019/10/grado-white-headphone-review/



Great review, I was interested in this 'phone but didn't have the funds available at the time.  However, I agree with your notes and compliments of the GW100!  Such an underrated set of cans.  I wonder if the "sunflower" mod will help "thicken up" the sound of my new to me GH2s?  I know everyone always says it's a very bassy Grado, but mine (with maybe 30 hours on them) sound thinner than the GW100s!  Even if the bass goes a bit deeper and is not as sloppy as the GW100, it seems lacking.


----------



## xealien

Curious if anybody has any saved links to buy custom metal Grado cups. I have a pair of SR80 and SR225 I want to give that premium touch

I just saw this post
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/custom-grado-aluminium-cups.916909/




















I could ask the guy but he doesn’t mention anything about selling them. Figured any Grado veterans know where one can buy a set.


----------



## marca56

Well, I cannot vouch for sound quality but they would be a lot heavier than the several wood mods that are out there. I built a custom set of headsets using Shipibo and Turbulent components including very nice Zebra wood cups. Here's a nice picture of them. They sound great and the cost was reasonable.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Oct 22, 2019)

xealien said:


> Curious if anybody has any saved links to buy custom metal Grado cups. I have a pair of SR80 and SR225 I want to give that premium touch
> 
> I just saw this post
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/custom-grado-aluminium-cups.916909/
> .



jaben used to sell aluminium cup but they using ps 1000 cup styling and i don't remember any vendors offer that kind of metal cup other than some group buy in some site few years ago. i'm not sure for current market, i haven't check custom mod grado for very long time

that built really nice and clean tough, looks professional

found this but his build nicer than this
https://earphonediylabs.com/shop/earphone-shells/grado-style-metal-cup/

this one is nice!
http://earphonediylabs.com/shop/ear...h-artificial-leather-headband-and-metal-cups/


----------



## Gippy

marcusd said:


> Mike just completed a bit of time with the new Grado White Headphone and put together a review on our site https://headfonics.com/2019/10/grado-white-headphone-review/



Thank Mike for the review. His previous review of the GH1 was very interesting because it pointed out how he preferred the PS500 over the PS500e, which has reduced bass compared to the older model.

He described the WH1's treble as "brutally honest" which to me seems like it's a screech-fest, hence his need to immediately mod it. I could see why: the WH1 uses the SR325e driver (the SR325e being the brightest in the lineup), the G-cushions (which accentuate the treble to the point where they're no good on low-end models), and painted maple wood (maple being a brighter wood than others from experience).

At $795 it sits in the no-man's land price bracket, above the PS500e/RS1e/GH4 offerings, but below the GS/PS for those who can afford the flagship models. Not sure if it could be a solid recommendation in that case, and because it's a limited edition, it's difficult to find a place to demo it.


----------



## headfry

I very briefly auditioned the WH1’s at the Toronto Audiofest last Saturday.
In my very brief listen, they sounded smoother than the GH4’s,
with a bigger soundstage and more 3d imaging and specificity.

I didn’t know that the WH1’s use the SR325e drivers, the two phones
sound very different, the WH1’s I suspect comparing well sound-wise
with the GS series taking price into account.

The WH1’s seemed to be a clear step up sonically and musically 
 from the GH4’s but less comfortable,
due to the weight distribution of the wood. 
So for me, ruled out due to lower wearing comfort. 

My GS1000l’s are superb Grado’s....one of the very best sounding,
Grado’s, very light and comfortable to wear.

....with so many models, past and present there is a lot of choice,
such that wearing comfort can be provided for along with the musicality.

YMMV which is why trying out the different models over a reasonable
auditioning time is strongly recommended, (where it is possible)


----------



## borrego

Gippy said:


> He described the WH1's treble as "brutally honest" which to me seems like it's a screech-fest, hence his need to immediately mod it. I could see why: the WH1 uses the SR325e driver.



Where did you read the WH1 uses the 325e drivers?


----------



## sean-xenos

Grado RS-1 since 2008


----------



## audiobomber

headfry said:


> I very briefly auditioned the WH1’s at the Toronto Audiofest last Saturday. In my very brief listen, they sounded smoother than the GH4’s, with a bigger soundstage and more 3d imaging and specificity.
> 
> The WH1’s seemed to be a clear step up sonically and musically  from the GH4’s but less comfortable, due to the weight distribution of the wood.
> So for me, ruled out due to lower wearing comfort.


I had a much different impression, as did my head-fi audiophile buddy. He owns the RS2e and SR80e, I own the GH4 and SR60, among several other brands. I use the GH4 with G cushions which IMO improve comfort and sound quality. 

At the TAF demo, we both found the GH4 much better balanced tonally. The GW1 was too bright through the upper mids and treble, and lacked bass punch. As a long term speaker-based audiophile, I consider headphone soundstaging severely limited. Tonality and PRaT are much more important, but regardless did not notice any significant difference in soundstage or imaging. OTOH, playing the GW1 through a cheap Fiio dac/amp (K5 Pro) was not doing it any favours.


----------



## mortcola

audiobomber said:


> I had a much different impression, as did my head-fi audiophile buddy. He owns the RS2e and SR80e, I own the GH4 and SR60, among several other brands. I use the GH4 with G cushions which IMO improve comfort and sound quality.
> 
> At the TAF demo, we both found the GH4 much better balanced tonally. The GW1 was too bright through the upper mids and treble, and lacked bass punch. As a long term speaker-based audiophile, I consider headphone soundstaging severely limited. Tonality and PRaT are much more important, but regardless did not notice any significant difference in soundstage or imaging. OTOH, playing the GW1 through a cheap Fiio dac/amp (K5 Pro) was not doing it any favours.


Interesting to read your thoughts. I've been blown away by the GH4, as the best in all respects (most satisfying, but also the greatest "sweet-spot" performer) of the smaller Grados. With high-end Schiit gear (GungnirMB, Mjolnir2), the soudstaging on the GH4 is good. Limited, but good, and perhaps enhanced by the sheer presence, punch, and, for me, superior tonal balance compared to the others.

I must say....the GS3000e offers some of the best soundstaging in terms of overall space and separation, as well as easily allowing individual voices to stand out while still being part of a dimensional, textural mass of music, of any of the excellent components I've owned. Far, far beyond what the GS1000 and the PS2000e can do....the PS2000e is precise and present, but there is an organic, window-on-the-performance-space, yet viscerally present, quality. As someone who spent decades with excellent speakers and source material/equipment, I'm used to good reproduction of musical environments. These are the first cans I can compulsively listen to with the sense of being lost in the event.  The GH4 compensates by just nailing the music. My two favorite models.


----------



## ESL-1 (Oct 23, 2019)

waveinterference said:


> I have nearly impulse-bought the HF3 several times, and was on the hunt for second-hand GH2s as well based only on others' reviews and their physical beauty alone. How many is too many?




Good sounding limited edition phones like HF3 have an extra attraction.  Don't wait until there are no longer available, they have been steadily selling them but time is limited also.


----------



## headfry (Oct 23, 2019)

audiobomber said:


> I had a much different impression, as did my head-fi audiophile buddy. He owns the RS2e and SR80e, I own the GH4 and SR60, among several other brands. I use the GH4 with G cushions which IMO improve comfort and sound quality.
> 
> At the TAF demo, we both found the GH4 much better balanced tonally. The GW1 was too bright through the upper mids and treble, and lacked bass punch. As a long term speaker-based audiophile, I consider headphone soundstaging severely limited. Tonality and PRaT are much more important, but regardless did not notice any significant difference in soundstage or imaging. OTOH, playing the GW1 through a cheap Fiio dac/amp (K5 Pro) was not doing it any favours.





yes, fair enough, hence my use of the word "seemed" as it wasn't much of a listen and yes the partnering equipment midfi.

However, I'd just like to reiterate my appreciation for my GS1000i's, as fed by my Jitterbug/Curious USB/Chord Mojo they sound so musical!

...a model IMHO not to be overlooked on the used market.


----------



## Gippy (Oct 24, 2019)

borrego said:


> Where did you read the WH1 uses the 325e drivers?



https://www.forbes.com/sites/marksp...with-its-limited-edition-the-white-headphone/

The article was changed to state GS1000e... but Grado has kept the frequency response spec to 14hz-28khz, which is exactly the same as the SR325e. (The GS1000e is 8hz-35khz) Seems a little suspicious, because they got the incorrect information from Grado directly, and then it was changed. Hmm.



audiobomber said:


> At the TAF demo, we both found the GH4 much better balanced tonally. The GW1 was too bright through the upper mids and treble, and lacked bass punch.



Urrrgh, I missed TAF. Completely forgot about it.


----------



## acguitar84

mortcola said:


> Interesting to read your thoughts. I've been blown away by the GH4, as the best in all respects (most satisfying, but also the greatest "sweet-spot" performer) of the smaller Grados. With high-end Schiit gear (GungnirMB, Mjolnir2), the soudstaging on the GH4 is good. Limited, but good, and perhaps enhanced by the sheer presence, punch, and, for me, superior tonal balance compared to the others.
> 
> I must say....the GS3000e offers some of the best soundstaging in terms of overall space and separation, as well as easily allowing individual voices to stand out while still being part of a dimensional, textural mass of music, of any of the excellent components I've owned. Far, far beyond what the GS1000 and the PS2000e can do....the PS2000e is precise and present, but there is an organic, window-on-the-performance-space, yet viscerally present, quality. As someone who spent decades with excellent speakers and source material/equipment, I'm used to good reproduction of musical environments. These are the first cans I can compulsively listen to with the sense of being lost in the event.  The GH4 compensates by just nailing the music. My two favorite models.



You're making me really want to snag a GS3000e! What DAC/Amp are you using with them?


----------



## mortcola

Hard to explain love sometimes… But I’ve never been as compulsive about listening to music, more music, with any other components.
 Schiit GungnirMB and Mjolnir2


----------



## borrego (Oct 26, 2019)

Gippy said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/marksp...with-its-limited-edition-the-white-headphone/
> 
> The article was changed to state GS1000e... but Grado has kept the frequency response spec to 14hz-28khz, which is exactly the same as the SR325e. (The GS1000e is 8hz-35khz) Seems a little suspicious, because they got the incorrect information from Grado directly, and then it was changed. Hmm.



LOL, this is just speculation, and a wrong one. SR325e's frequency response is 18-24kHz, not 14-28kHz.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

borrego said:


> LOL, this is just speculation, and a wrong one. SR325e's ftequency response is 18-24kHz, not 14-28kHz.



I wonder how Grado gets these measurements lol.  What is their margin of error, -15/+3dB?  Not hating on them, I joined this site because of my recent addiction to the Grado sound and look but I know my GH2s definitely make way less than 3dB down at their quoted 14hz low end, even at around 30hz its noticeably lower haha.


----------



## Gippy

ParaLoganGrado said:


> I wonder how Grado gets these measurements lol.



They probably just choose some numbers that work in the expected price range, so wider = more expensive. Other companies are guilty of this too (the Sony SA5000's advertised response was 6hz-110khz)


----------



## borrego

ParaLoganGrado said:


> I wonder how Grado gets these measurements lol.  What is their margin of error, -15/+3dB?  Not hating on them, I joined this site because of my recent addiction to the Grado sound and look but I know my GH2s definitely make way less than 3dB down at their quoted 14hz low end, even at around 30hz its noticeably lower haha.



Anyways, it seems from the GH2 onwards, Grado has made improvement to sub-bass extension to their drivers. I am quite amazed that my HF3 remains noticeable at 20Hz at normal listening volume.


----------



## lowrider007

Moving from 225e's to GH2's, what should I expect?

Love the dynamic sound of the 225e's, and graininess on the mid range, but I'm finding the highs a little fatiguing.


----------



## Shane D

lowrider007 said:


> Moving from 225e's to GH2's, what should I expect?
> 
> Love the dynamic sound of the 225e's, and graininess on the mid range, but I'm finding the highs a little fatiguing.



Going from the SR325e's to the GH2's, the sound got much smoother. Much less brightness. I sometimes use the Schiit Loki to add a bit of extra bass. My newest acquisition is Beautiful ear pads. I have been using these for about a week straight. GH2's, plus Beautiful pads and a Schiit Vali 2 is audio bliss.

I still dislike the Grado cable, but the sound (and now comfort), are amazing. The only pair of headphones that I can never imagine selling. And that is saying something for me.

Shane D


----------



## TooFrank

ESL-1 said:


> Good sounding limited edition phones like HF3 have an extra attraction.  Don't wait until there are no longer available, they have been steadily selling them but time is limited also.


I ordered the HF3s when there were released, but for several reasons I have just tried them. Out of the box, I was pretty impressed (have the sr80i, GH2, GS2000e), but they are now going to burn-in school....so we’ll see. Think they may replace the sr80i for travels etc.


----------



## waveinterference

TooFrank said:


> I ordered the HF3s when there were released, but for several reasons I have just tried them. Out of the box, I was pretty impressed (have the sr80i, GH2, GS2000e), but they are now going to burn-in school....so we’ll see. Think they may replace the sr80i for travels etc.



That is what I was/may be going to get the HF3 for, as well. 

Was contemplating the GH3s as a similarly compact wood body headphone, but heard some less positive reviews of them.


----------



## ESL-1 (Oct 25, 2019)

I have the GH3, light, comfortable, very good performance beyond it's price.

  That said, I had a pair of the HF3 for a couple of weeks and would recommend them as a first choice between the two.

If they sell out you can always go back to the GH3 and end up with an excellent phone with great value.  No losers....


----------



## Moak

Has anyone experience...to compare the GH2/PS500e/GS1000?


----------



## borrego

Tried some cheap Chinese sponge pads on my HF3. Comfort is increased a bit. There is a bit less bass, a bit more treble with the sound with these pads, making the sound more like the RS2e. A good and cheap pad alternative.


----------



## audiobomber (Oct 30, 2019)

I've gone back to the original L cushions on my GH4. I was using Grado G cushions based on recommendations from a couple of reviews. The bigger bass and comfort factor werey nice, but I ran into a few recordings where added sibilance spoiled the show.


----------



## Shane D

audiobomber said:


> I've gone back to the original L cushions on my GH4. I was using Grado G cushions based on recommendations from a couple of reviews. The bigger bass and comfort factor werey nice, but I ran into a few recordings where added sibilance spoiled the show.



If you find the L-cush hurting, as I did, you should consider Beautiful ear pads from New Zealand. Expensive, but super comfy and the sound is great, IMO.
WWW.beautifulaudio.biz

Shane D


----------



## VinMAC

Hi, I'm new here. I'm a big Grado fan from Germany. 

It started with the GS1000 in 2006, then came the PS1000, but it was a bit too heavy for me. I've been listening to the GS1000i for a few years now. For me one of the best headphones ever. I like it better than the Hifiman HE1000 V1 or the Ultrasone Tribute 7. 

Now I read here so much good about the new GS3000e. Has anyone had a chance to compare the GS3000e with the GS1000i? The 3000 should be a little darker tuned but still be very detailed. I love the transparency, timbre and three-dimensionality of the GS1000i. Could the GS3000e be something for me?

Thank you Lothar


----------



## tlainhart

VinMAC said:


> Has anyone had a chance to compare the GS3000e with the GS1000i? The 3000 should be a little darker tuned but still be very detailed. I love the transparency, timbre and three-dimensionality of the GS1000i. Could the GS3000e be something for me?
> 
> Thank you Lothar



I'm waiting to read @ESL-1 's report


----------



## audiobomber

Shane D said:


> If you find the L-cush hurting, as I did, you should consider Beautiful ear pads from New Zealand. Expensive, but super comfy and the sound is great, IMO.
> WWW.beautifulaudio.biz
> 
> Shane D


You may be correct, but I'm done buying off-brand pads with no potential for extended listening. 
The L pads don't hurt, but they are not comfortable.


----------



## Shane D

audiobomber said:


> You may be correct, but I'm done buying off-brand pads with no potential for extended listening.
> The L pads don't hurt, but they are not comfortable.



I hear you as I have bought some no-name G-cush pads. They were more comfortable than the L-cush, but the sound was meh. I am VERY impressed with these, but from one Canadian to another, the landed cost of $220.00 is awful damn high! But, if the L-cush are not painful then you certainly don't need to make the outlay.


Shane D


----------



## marca56

I have used Earzonk and Grado cushions. They both are high quality. I have a set of the Earzonks on my custom Grads-like headphones.


----------



## Shane D

marca56 said:


> I have used Earzonk and Grado cushions. They both are high quality. I have a set of the Earzonks on my custom Grads-like headphones.



So, far I have done Grado L-cush, No-name G-cush and now the Beautiful pads. Thought about the Grado G-cush, but decided to dive all the way in with the Beautiful pads. Love the comfort and can live with the price.

Shane D


----------



## TooFrank

Shane D said:


> So, far I have done Grado L-cush, No-name G-cush and now the Beautiful pads. Thought about the Grado G-cush, but decided to dive all the way in with the Beautiful pads. Love the comfort and can live with the price.
> 
> Shane D


Really glad that you are so much into the beautiful pads - me too. I never fancied the G-Cush for the GH2, while they are perfect for the GS2ke. Not shure of why, but it is more about sound than comfort....previously I very much liked the tvvj deluxe pads. That are providing some ooomph.
However, just got my hf3s, like them with the Ls. Thankfully, life is full of (difficult) choices
.


----------



## Shane D (Nov 1, 2019)

TooFrank said:


> Really glad that you are so much into the beautiful pads - me too. I never fancied the G-Cush for the GH2, while they are perfect for the GS2ke. Not shure of why, but it is more about sound than comfort....previously I very much liked the tvvj deluxe pads. That are providing some ooomph.
> However, just got my hf3s, like them with the Ls. Thankfully, life is full of (difficult) choices
> .



I always thought they were nice looking, but just too expensive.

But, I have been converted.

Shane D


----------



## mortcola

VinMAC said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I'm a big Grado fan from Germany.
> 
> It started with the GS1000 in 2006, then came the PS1000, but it was a bit too heavy for me. I've been listening to the GS1000i for a few years now. For me one of the best headphones ever. I like it better than the Hifiman HE1000 V1 or the Ultrasone Tribute 7.
> 
> ...


I'm the local sucker for the GS3000e. I've owned all the high end Grados, and I'm a careful, analytical listener (not necessarily a a good one, but careful and analytical). The GS1000 had a special magic, why it was/is so popular. GS2000 was perhaps a bit livelier, a little brighter, more dimensional...not as gripping to me, but excellent.  The GS3000e is Love, to me and my analytical ways. In most respects, it is an evolutionary advance on all the Statement models, with a combination of lush but accurate timbral quality, stunning transparency, palpable texture, a "wormhole to the recorded event" sense of presence...and, my compulsively used notion: conveys TEXTURE, the palpable qualities of of instruments, better than any speaker Ive ever heard. I thought that was nearly true of the PS2000e, the flagship. Nope. I sold those, as I got a great deal more pleasure and sense of musical truth from the 3000e. Maybe its a personal thing, but I think John G hit his pinnacle with this. And I can't wait to hear what comes next, if he can take it further. The one thing some people might like more is slightly tighter bass. BUt it is great for acoustic bass, classical orchestral bass and cello, fusion (Jaco, for ex) bass; less so for electronica. But that don't matter to me. Its still excellent. Some peopl,e may still say that they are bass shy by comparison to some artificial standard. But they're plenty satisfying for most purposes, and on clear job, well recorded bass, they do an excellent job in most contexts.  Love the GS1000. This is another league.


----------



## headfry

mortcola said:


> I'm the local sucker for the GS3000e. I've owned all the high end Grados, and I'm a careful, analytical listener (not necessarily a a good one, but careful and analytical). The GS1000 had a special magic, why it was/is so popular. GS2000 was perhaps a bit livelier, a little brighter, more dimensional...not as gripping to me, but excellent.  The GS3000e is Love, to me and my analytical ways. In most respects, it is an evolutionary advance on all the Statement models, with a combination of lush but accurate timbral quality, stunning transparency, palpable texture, a "wormhole to the recorded event" sense of presence...and, my compulsively used notion: conveys TEXTURE, the palpable qualities of of instruments, better than any speaker Ive ever heard. I thought that was nearly true of the PS2000e, the flagship. Nope. I sold those, as I got a great deal more pleasure and sense of musical truth from the 3000e. Maybe its a personal thing, but I think John G hit his pinnacle with this. And I can't wait to hear what comes next, if he can take it further. The one thing some people might like more is slightly tighter bass. BUt it is great for acoustic bass, classical orchestral bass and cello, fusion (Jaco, for ex) bass; less so for electronica. But that don't matter to me. Its still excellent. Some peopl,e may still say that they are bass shy by comparison to some artificial standard. But they're plenty satisfying for most purposes, and on clear job, well recorded bass, they do an excellent job in most contexts.  Love the GS1000. This is another league.






Thanks so much for your detailed and considered reply, an interesting read. 

I also love the GS1000ii’s, and will never part with them!


----------



## VinMAC

mortcola said:


> I'm the local sucker for the GS3000e. I've owned all the high end Grados, and I'm a careful, analytical listener (not necessarily a a good one, but careful and analytical). The GS1000 had a special magic, why it was/is so popular. GS2000 was perhaps a bit livelier, a little brighter, more dimensional...not as gripping to me, but excellent.  The GS3000e is Love, to me and my analytical ways. In most respects, it is an evolutionary advance on all the Statement models, with a combination of lush but accurate timbral quality, stunning transparency, palpable texture, a "wormhole to the recorded event" sense of presence...and, my compulsively used notion: conveys TEXTURE, the palpable qualities of of instruments, better than any speaker Ive ever heard. I thought that was nearly true of the PS2000e, the flagship. Nope. I sold those, as I got a great deal more pleasure and sense of musical truth from the 3000e. Maybe its a personal thing, but I think John G hit his pinnacle with this. And I can't wait to hear what comes next, if he can take it further. The one thing some people might like more is slightly tighter bass. BUt it is great for acoustic bass, classical orchestral bass and cello, fusion (Jaco, for ex) bass; less so for electronica. But that don't matter to me. Its still excellent. Some peopl,e may still say that they are bass shy by comparison to some artificial standard. But they're plenty satisfying for most purposes, and on clear job, well recorded bass, they do an excellent job in most contexts.  Love the GS1000. This is another league.



Hi mortcola,
thank you very much for your detailed and helpful description!
Then the GS3000e has actually a comparable transparency as the GS1000i but is a little darker tuned and tops it off in all other sonic disciplines? Even in the spaciousness? Then it would be my headphones! How is the bass compared to the 1000i? Does it have more punch? That was always the only weakness of the wonderful GS1000i for me.


----------



## ESL-1

tlainhart said:


> I'm waiting to read @ESL-1 's report



What I don't have is any GS1000, perhaps I can drum up a loaner.  I expect to be spending listening time with a GS3000e.
Glad to keep you posted.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ESL-1 said:


> What I don't have is any GS1000, perhaps I can drum up a loaner.  I expect to be spending listening time with a GS3000e.
> Glad to keep you posted.


I am happy send and lend you my GS 1000i for a comparison to the GS 3000e.  The GS1000i has long been my favorite Grado.  Just PM me name and address, and you can use it for a week if you don’t mind sending it back.


----------



## ESL-1

Thanks for your generosity, will not be necessary as I can probably get a variant of the GS1000 from Grado Labs, will try for an i but might be limited to the current e version


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Ok....but there is a WORLD of difference between the GS1000e and the GS1000i. I love the GS1000i.  I sold my GS 1000e.


----------



## BobG55

ruthieandjohn said:


> Ok....but there is a WORLD of difference between the GS1000e and the GS1000i. I love the GS1000i.  I sold my GS 1000e.



I have to agree with this statement on a personal "taste" basis of course.  I've owned the GS1000i for three years now & it's still one of the best headphones I've come across.  At different points in time I've owned the PS1000, PS1000e, RS1i, RS1e, RS1, SR350e, PS500, etc. & my personal favourite is the GS1000i.  I prefer the GS1000i to the Focal Utopia, HD800, HD800 S, T1, T12nd, etc. which I've also owned at different times.  IMHO the GS1000i is one of the very best HPs ever made.


----------



## gazzington

So what daps do you grado users use and what type of music do you listen to?


----------



## ruhenheiM (Nov 3, 2019)

gazzington said:


> So what daps do you grado users use and what type of music do you listen to?


iriver ak100, mainly rock and metal



since you're from wales, i've just found out this band recently


----------



## HungryPanda

I use DX200 (amp 8), Lotoo Paw 5000 MK2, Hiby R3 and Sony A45. Music taste is very varied


----------



## gazzington

ruhenheiM said:


> iriver ak100, mainly rock and metal
> 
> 
> 
> since you're from wales, i've just found out this band recently



Lol you listen to similar stuff as me. What grados do you use?


----------



## ruhenheiM

gazzington said:


> Lol you listen to similar stuff as me. What grados do you use?


ps1000e and sr100


----------



## gazzington

HungryPanda said:


> I use DX200 (amp 8), Lotoo Paw 5000 MK2, Hiby R3 and Sony A45. Music taste is very varied


What grados do you use?


----------



## wormsdriver

gazzington said:


> So what daps do you grado users use and what type of music do you listen to?


My good old iPod touch has good synergy with Grados. Excellent with Rs1e.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have SR80e, SR325, SR325e, GH1, PS500e


----------



## Shane D

gazzington said:


> So what daps do you grado users use and what type of music do you listen to?



Sony ZX300. Mostly rock with some pop, blues and horn jazz. Most of my listening time is spent feeding an SMSL SU-8 DAC feeding multiple amps. Today I am cruising through 80's rock.

Shane D

PS: Grado GH2's


----------



## tricolor

I love my GS1000i and have been enjoying with a pile of Schiit: Bifrost paired up with 
a Valhalla 2...  i usually listen to a pretty crazy variety:
jazz,  reggae, blues, heavy metal, hip hop... all depends on my mood...


----------



## zombywoof

Sources
1. Sony 2 ch receiver headphone out
2. iPod Classic 7th gen or Video 5th gen via JDS C5
3. Schitt Modi/ Magni
Grados
SR125, RS2e, HF3, SR325e
Genres
Pretty much everything, but primarily Jazz (all types), Fusion, Classic Rock, Alternative Rock, Reggae

Generally, RS2e get the most head time, but have been spending more time with HF3 last couple weeks.


----------



## sennfan83261

zombywoof said:


> Generally, RS2e get the most head time, but have been spending more time with HF3 last couple weeks.


What do you think of the HF3's?


----------



## odessamarin

gazzington said:


> So what daps do you grado users use and what type of music do you listen to?



*Colorfly C4 Pro*
*




*


----------



## BobG55 (Nov 4, 2019)

gazzington said:


> So what daps do you grado users use and what type of music do you listen to?



I'm a dinosaur, both age wise &  how I listen to music which is, still listening to CDs; no downloaded music at all.  Besides my CD player, the Teac PD-H600, I also use a tonal adjuster, either the JDS Labs Subjective3 or the Schiit Loki.  My amplifier is the very underrated & excellent Violectric V100 HPA.

http://audio.teac.com/product/pd-h600/

I mostly listen to Classic Rock (nothing heavy anymore) and a lot of Blues (Delta, Chicago & modern) with the occasional Jazz album (West Coast Jazz & Soft Jazz).

The Grado heaphone I listen w/ is the GS1000i and RS1 w/ buttons (occasionally).

I also listen w/ Senns HD600, HD650, Hifiman HE500 & Beyers DT880/ 600ohms.


----------



## zombywoof (Nov 4, 2019)

sennfan83261 said:


> What do you think of the HF3's?


I like them...I will likely keep them and use them at the office.  Compared to RS2e...and keep in mid that the differences are not huge for any one category I have chosen to rate.  I am simply indicating my preference.  All listening done from headphone out on my Sony receiver/Onkyo C7030 CD player.

Bass: HF3 > Rs2e
Mids: HF3 = RS2e
Treble: HF3 < RS2e  (and, HF3 <<< SR325)
Soundstage: HF3 = RS2e (mostly width, but I would say that is typical for Grado's)
Clarity: HF3 < RS2e (detail retrieval and/or separation of components in the music)

Very highly recommended at this price point.  I think they came pretty close to what I consider to be a really excellent headphone in the RS2e...for sure one of the best I have ever heard.


----------



## HungryPanda

The PD-H600 is one of the best cd players I have ever heard


----------



## ruthieandjohn

gazzington said:


> So what daps do you grado users use and what type of music do you listen to?


For my Grados (and I have and use nearly all of the Grado models), I use the Lotoo PAW Gold (my favorite), Chord Hugo driven either by FiiO X5iii, X5ii, or iPod Touch, or for balanced use, the Sony NW-WM1A.  I focus on small-ensemble traditional jazz, symphonic and choral classical, and female pop.


----------



## gazzington

This is very interesting, grado are always recommend for rock but people use them for all sorts of music. I am a fan, I own 60e and 325e. I'm after an upgrade for my evening listening using either a Cayin n8 or lotoo paw gold touch. I listen to lots of metal but also jazz, classical and rock. What would be a great grado for me?


----------



## Shane D

gazzington said:


> This is very interesting, grado are always recommend for rock but people use them for all sorts of music. I am a fan, I own 60e and 325e. I'm after an upgrade for my evening listening using either a Cayin n8 or lotoo paw gold touch. I listen to lots of metal but also jazz, classical and rock. What would be a great grado for me?



My favourites are my GH2's. Pretty hard to find, but some people still come up with them. I can go from Miles Davis to Trombone Shorty to Dave Matthews to Florence and the Machine to Steely Dan to Christone "Kingfish Ingram (new blues guy) and I don't feel like I am missing anything. Occasionally, I will feel the music is a bit bass light, depending on the type. For that I have a Schiit Loki. So for me, they are the perfect headphone.

Shane D


----------



## ruhenheiM

gazzington said:


> This is very interesting, grado are always recommend for rock but people use them for all sorts of music. I am a fan, I own 60e and 325e. I'm after an upgrade for my evening listening using either a Cayin n8 or lotoo paw gold touch. I listen to lots of metal but also jazz, classical and rock. What would be a great grado for me?


grado are great for various music actually, maybe not so much for EDM but rock and metal really make grado shine compare to other brands especially for flagships model. or maybe i'm just prefer aggressive sound for rock/metal to most of the flagships that sound just way too smooth

personally i love ps1000e, i listen mainly rock and metal but when i need/want different vibes i listen to other genres also, jazz works great with ps1000e. i'm not really sure with classical since i'm not really familiar with strings or piano sounds so i have no idea about their tonality in real life compare to the recordings. the main concern of ps1000e would be the weight. i still haven't try their update gs-series so i can't really tell. if one of gs-series model could sound just like ps1000e that would be a dream for me


----------



## sennfan83261

zombywoof said:


> I like them...I will likely keep them and use them at the office.  Compared to RS2e...and keep in mid that the differences are not huge for any one category I have chosen to rate.  I am simply indicating my preference.  All listening done from headphone out on my Sony receiver/Onkyo C7030 CD player.
> 
> Bass: HF3 > Rs2e
> Mids: HF3 = RS2e
> ...


Thank for your succinct comparison.  I ordered mine about ten days ago but have yet to receive any shipping confirmation from Grado Labs.  How long did it take them to ship yours out?


----------



## zombywoof

sennfan83261 said:


> Thank for your succinct comparison.  I ordered mine about ten days ago but have yet to receive any shipping confirmation from Grado Labs.  How long did it take them to ship yours out?


Full disclosure, I bought them second hand from a fellow Head-fi’er.  Surprised that you order is taking so long to process.  Strange in these AmAzon days that other online retailers are still so slow.  I purchased my RS2e and SR325e from a local audio shop, and have never ordered direct from Grado.  Hope you enjoy the HF3.  I’ll be interested to hear about your experience.


----------



## zombywoof

@BobG55 
I guess I am also a dinosaur.  I have an iPod or two that I use for mobile purposes or in my car, but I like to sit back with the CD case in my hand while I listen.


----------



## audiobomber

Shane D said:


> My favourites are my GH2's. Pretty hard to find, but some people still come up with them. I can go from Miles Davis to Trombone Shorty to Dave Matthews to Florence and the Machine to Steely Dan to Christone "Kingfish Ingram (new blues guy) and I don't feel like I am missing anything. Occasionally, I will feel the music is a bit bass light, depending on the type. For that I have a Schiit Loki. So for me, they are the perfect headphone.



Grados are almost untouched for openness, a highly regarded property for headphone listening IMO. I am totally happy with the GH4 and a Hafler HA15. Very simpatico; both are open, detailed and dynamic. The non head-fi audiophiles I've demonstrated them to were enthralled. 

I've read a couple of opinions by people who say the GH2 and GH4 are very close in sound quality.


----------



## Shane D

audiobomber said:


> Grados are almost untouched for openness, a highly regarded property for headphone listening IMO. I am totally happy with the GH4 and a Hafler HA15. Very simpatico; both are open, detailed and dynamic. The non head-fi audiophiles I've demonstrated them to were enthralled.
> 
> I've read a couple of opinions by people who say the GH2 and GH4 are very close in sound quality.



I like them with all my amps, except for my LCX as I can't use them balanced. 
They sound great with Burson Fun-Classic. 
Also very nice with my new Liquid Spark and just amazing with my new-to-me Vali 2. 
Only amp that I had that didn't sound great with them was the Loxjie P20 and that didn't sound great with any of my 'phones.

Have you ever tried the HA75? Supposed to be QUITE an amp.

Shane D


----------



## Bob Ley

audiobomber said:


> Grados are almost untouched for openness, a highly regarded property for headphone listening IMO. I am totally happy with the GH4 and a Hafler HA15. Very simpatico; both are open, detailed and dynamic. The non head-fi audiophiles I've demonstrated them to were enthralled.
> 
> I've read a couple of opinions by people who say the GH2 and GH4 are very close in sound quality.



I have a Hafler HA15 for sale if anyone interested.


----------



## VinMAC

And another dinosaur, also listen to CD with GS1000i and McIntosh: MCD500, MHA150 and my beloved old tube chain C22 and MC225, damn good as headphone amplifier!
Otherwise: Rock, Blues and Alternative Country.


----------



## gazzington

ruthieandjohn said:


> For my Grados (and I have and use nearly all of the Grado models), I use the Lotoo PAW Gold (my favorite), Chord Hugo driven either by FiiO X5iii, X5ii, or iPod Touch, or for balanced use, the Sony NW-WM1A.  I focus on small-ensemble traditional jazz, symphonic and choral classical, and female pop.


I'm thinking of getting GS2000e. Are these a good option for multi genre. Mainly metal? Or should I consider a different grado?


----------



## Dana Reed

gazzington said:


> I'm thinking of getting GS2000e. Are these a good option for multi genre. Mainly metal? Or should I consider a different grado?


I have the GS2000e and listen to mostly rock and metal, and the 2000e are my favorite headphone.  They don’t have the deep low end extension like my LCD2 or HE560, but they have enough bass for me, and listening to Tool or Floyd on the GS2000e is amazing.

My 325e sometimes I find a little bright on some tracks but haven’t found that to be the case with 2000e at all


----------



## sennfan83261 (Nov 6, 2019)

zombywoof said:


> Full disclosure, I bought them second hand from a fellow Head-fi’er.  Surprised that you order is taking so long to process.  Strange in these AmAzon days that other online retailers are still so slow.  I purchased my RS2e and SR325e from a local audio shop, and have never ordered direct from Grado.  Hope you enjoy the HF3.  I’ll be interested to hear about your experience.


I actually participated in TTVJ's loaner tour and posted my thoughts about the HF3 a few weeks ago: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-hf3-loaner-program.914851/#post-15215125


----------



## ParaLoganGrado (Nov 5, 2019)

sennfan83261 said:


> I actually participated in TTVJ's loaner tour and posted by thoughts about the HF3 a few weeks ago: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-hf3-loaner-program.914851/#post-15215125



You're making me very interested in these.  I've gone from Sennheiser HD280 Pros to Grado GW100 to the GH2s, and from the sound of your review, the HF3 sounds like a GH2 "lite".  As in, it still has the airy treble and a little extra bass compared to other Grados, but maybe a mix of the mid emphasis that the GW100s have.  In fact, I got so used to the warm upper bass and mids from the GW100s when I first switched to the GH2 I almost thought my pair was defective until I listened to them and let them break in for another week!  $350 is a great price for a beautiful pair of wood cans.

I am now curious to see comparisons to the GH3 & GH4s -- as I have been eying those (and the RS2es).  What an addicting product Grado makes!


----------



## zombywoof

sennfan83261 said:


> I actually participated in TTVJ's loaner tour and posted by thoughts about the HF3 a few weeks ago: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-hf3-loaner-program.914851/#post-15215125



Thanks.  Nice review.  I am not disappointed in the HF3.  But, it still comes down to the RS2e as the one I would keep if I could only have one headphone.  I am curious about the GS1000, though.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I compared the Grado GH2, RS2e, and HF3 not too long ago (cannot believe I have all three!). Higher scores are better; differences of less than three in total are within the error of the comparison and are insignificant.


----------



## Gippy

gazzington said:


> I'm thinking of getting GS2000e. Are these a good option for multi genre. Mainly metal? Or should I consider a different grado?



Being the owner of the GS2ke and GS3ke, I can honestly admit that you shouldn't get a GS2ke at retail price. The GS2ke has a divisive sound signature, while the GS3ke uses superior drivers (which I suspect are the same as the PS2ke), has actual sub-bass, and smooths out the apparent graininess in the treble. The GS2ke's MSRP is $1395, while the GS3ke is a much better headphone at $1795. $400 isn't that much of a difference, unlike the PS1ke and PS2ke which are $1695 and $2695.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

ruthieandjohn said:


> I compared the Grado GH2, RS2e, and HF3 not too long ago (cannot believe I have all three!). Higher scores are better; differences of less than three in total are within the error of the comparison and are insignificant.


Awesome, thanks for the comparison!  When did you get the GH2s?  I remember reading a while back that you didn't have a pair to compare to.  I figured you'd get one eventually due to the almost universal praise of them (pretty much on par with the RS2es!)  Anyway, thanks again for all your time and effort put into the charts.  But I have a sneaking impression that noone has to twist your arm to get you to do these 

I would love to see a GH1 - GH2 - GH3 - GH4 comparison lol


----------



## Shane D

Gippy said:


> Being the owner of the GS2ke and GS3ke, I can honestly admit that you shouldn't get a GS2ke at retail price. The GS2ke has a divisive sound signature, while the GS3ke uses superior drivers (which I suspect are the same as the PS2ke), has actual sub-bass, and smooths out the apparent graininess in the treble. The GS2ke's MSRP is $1395, while the GS3ke is a much better headphone at $1795. $400 isn't that much of a difference, unlike the PS1ke and PS2ke which are $1695 and $2695.



There is a guy on Canuck Audio Mart right now selling the GS2000e's for $900.00. List up here is about $1,900.00 for those. Good deal, if you're in the market.

Shane D


----------



## mortcola

Gippy said:


> Being the owner of the GS2ke and GS3ke, I can honestly admit that you shouldn't get a GS2ke at retail price. The GS2ke has a divisive sound signature, while the GS3ke uses superior drivers (which I suspect are the same as the PS2ke), has actual sub-bass, and smooths out the apparent graininess in the treble. The GS2ke's MSRP is $1395, while the GS3ke is a much better headphone at $1795. $400 isn't that much of a difference, unlike the PS1ke and PS2ke which are $1695 and $2695.



I have both....the GS2000 is a very good headphone....the GS3000e is simply the most satisfying pair of cans I've ever heard (I've had or heard in detail many of the best), I've owned all the Professional series, and the difference between the two statement models is not subtle. The GS3Ke is an evolutionary improvement. Textured, dynamic, lush while having impact and amazing transparency, and more satisfying low bass than the other Grados (the PS2000e is very refined, but doesn't "breathe" like the GS3Ke.). To me it a no-brainer - if you're spending big bucks already, take the next step.


----------



## Krutsch

Dana Reed said:


> Yeah, there's getting to be fewer and fewer places where you can try out headphones at a store.  The Needle Doctor in Minneapolis/St. Louis Park is where I bought my first set of Grados, all the way through my GS2000e.  I wanted to grab a pair of GH4 there a few weeks ago, and there was no answer on the phone.  Drove over there and the door was locked and shades drawn.  I guess they're closed, since others have posted similar experiences on the store's FB page.  So I ordered my first Grados direct from 4ourears.



If you live in Minneapolis, try Audio Perfection in Richfield. That's where *I* bought my first set of Grados.

They stock the complete line and other brands, as well. Eric will take good care of you.


----------



## Dana Reed

Krutsch said:


> If you live in Minneapolis, try Audio Perfection in Richfield. That's where *I* bought my first set of Grados.
> 
> They stock the complete line and other brands, as well. Eric will take good care of you.


Thanks for the tip, I've never looked at headphones there.  I did buy my 1.7i speakers there though...


----------



## Krutsch

Dana Reed said:


> Thanks for the tip, I've never looked at headphones there. * I did buy my 1.7i speakers there though..*.



I am getting ready to do that, as well, with a pair of the .7. Small world...


----------



## Dana Reed

Krutsch said:


> I am getting ready to do that, as well, with a pair of the .7. Small world...


Do they have any LRS there to demo?


----------



## Krutsch

Dana Reed said:


> Do they have any LRS there to demo?



I don't know. I am now wondering if I want to go up to 1.7i or down to the LRS (cost-wise).


----------



## ParaLoganGrado (Nov 6, 2019)

Well, it looks like I have grabbed (one of) the last spots on Todd's HF3 loaner program.  Very excited to try them out and post impressions.  I will try to be detailed, but more *succinct* than my first post about the GH2s and GW100s a few pages back haha.

Thank you, @Todd!


----------



## Gippy (Nov 6, 2019)

Shane D said:


> There is a guy on Canuck Audio Mart right now selling the GS2000e's for $900.00. List up here is about $1,900.00 for those. Good deal, if you're in the market.



It was worse for me LOL, I bought it for Canadian MSRP at $1950, plus there was 13% tax on top of that, so $2203.50. Getting that lightly used GS3ke for $1450 CAD earlier in the year was such a hot deal that I jumped on it almost immediately. (A new one after tax costs a whopping $2712 CAD.) Thanks for alerting me to it!

The CAM ad isn't mine, but I have been thinking of selling my GS2ke. We'll see if this person's GS2ke moves at $900. If not, well, that's a real damning indicator of its reputation...



mortcola said:


> The GS3Ke is an evolutionary improvement. Textured, dynamic, lush while having impact and amazing transparency, and more satisfying low bass than the other Grados (the PS2000e is very refined, but doesn't "breathe" like the GS3Ke.)



The hype is real, mortcola prefers the GS3ke over the PS2ke. I do, too.


----------



## VinMAC

mortcola said:


> I have both....the GS2000 is a very good headphone....the GS3000e is simply the most satisfying pair of cans I've ever heard (I've had or heard in detail many of the best), I've owned all the Professional series, and the difference between the two statement models is not subtle. The GS3Ke is an evolutionary improvement. Textured, dynamic, lush while having impact and amazing transparency, and more satisfying low bass than the other Grados (the PS2000e is very refined, but doesn't "breathe" like the GS3Ke.). To me it a no-brainer - if you're spending big bucks already, take the next step.



As an undisputed fan of the GS1000i, which in my opinion has a rather bright and extremely transparent and spacious sound signature, I ask myself whether the GS3000e does not have a too dark sound, so that the GS2000e might be the better choice for me? Does the GS3000e reproduce fading cymbals as accurately as the GS1000i?


----------



## Shane D

Gippy said:


> It was worse for me LOL, I bought it for Canadian MSRP at $1950, plus there was 13% tax on top of that, so $2203.50 CAD. Getting that lightly used GS3000e for $1450 CAD earlier in the year was such a hot deal that I jumped on it almost immediately. Thanks for alerting me to it!



Yeah $900.00 vs $2,203.50 is quite a deal.

Shane D


----------



## Oteil (Nov 7, 2019)

VinMAC said:


> Does the GS3000e reproduce fading cymbals as accurately as the GS1000i?



As an owner of both, The GS3000e beats the GS1000i by a long shot(Drums&cymbalsare incredible on the 3000e) and I love my GS1000i, but it can't hold a candle to the transparency and resolution of the 3000e. The GS3000e has become my favorite Grado headphone. Period. Is it worth the money? That's for you to decide but dang do they sound good with everything. I have never had a headphone that sounds so good I forget to be nitpicky. Could I complain that I wish it had a little more bass impact maybe...but everything else is so perfect I forget the minute the recording comes on and the bass continues to get better and better. Also, I'm not saying I thought the GS2000e is a bad headphone, but I didn't care for it at all. The tone was off for me. For me I would take the GS1000i any day but the 3000e is king right now. The PS2000e might best it but it was heavy but it just didn't have as warm a tone as the 3000e does while still retaining an incredible amount of detail and transparency. just my .02 cents


----------



## Dana Reed

Oteil said:


> As an owner of both, The GS3000e beats the GS1000i by a long shot(Drums&cymbalsare incredible on the 3000e) and I love my GS1000i, but it can't hold a candle to the transparency and resolution of the 3000e. The GS3000e has become my favorite Grado headphone. Period. Is it worth the money? That's for you to decide but dang do they sound good with everything. I have never had a headphone that sounds so good I forget to be nitpicky. Could I complain that I wish it had a little more bass impact maybe...but everything else is so perfect I forget the minute the recording comes on and the bass continues to get better and better. Also, I'm not saying I thought the GS2000e is a bad headphone, but I didn't care for it at all. The tone was off for me. For me I would take the GS1000i any day but the 3000e is king right now. The 2000e might best it but it was heavy but it just didn't have as warm a tone as the 3000e does while still retaining an incredible amount of detail and transparency. just my .02 cents


Staaahhp it with all this GS3000e talk.  I like my GS2000e and have to save up for a new turntable


----------



## mortcola (Nov 7, 2019)

Maybe I sound like a stuck CD, but the 3000e is head, shoulders, and torso above every headphone I have ever listened to; One reason I am willing to use this kind of language is that they are so much more satisfying on the basis of musical, emotional engagement, compared to the models we are talking about.

I  am loyal to the brand but I appreciate other approaches to audio; I’ve had  very good Sennheiser and Audeze... I’ve spent many months with all of the mid range and statement and professional models by Grado. There is no parameter in which the 3000 is not just “better“ but on a visceral level more satisfying. I’ve given up much-needed sleep in order to listen to “just one more thing”. For all of the well-deserved praise and high regard of the 1000 and 2000 in both the statement and professional ranges, I’ve simply never been as transfixed by music as I have been through these headphones, the 3000e. Sumptuous tonality, often downright bizarre level of transparency… The lower frequencies are  somewhat deeper and Fuller, was excellent pitch and definition, compared to the other models.

The decay of the ride cymbal is not just a go to indicator of audio performance, but, as a drummer, I absolutely love the sound and infinite, delicate attack, decay, and harmonics coming from drums and cymbals played by different, good players. You will hear that diminishing shimmer and pitch and harmonic overtones for as long as your ears are capable of discerning them

Yes, I must sound like a guy unrealistically smitten with his new girlfriend, but she hasn’t wavered a bit.

I will present it as an objective fact that the 3000e is a dramatically more sensitive, revealing, and acoustically rich transducer than any other device we discussed here;

Some review were called the 1000 the best transducer made by humans. I’ll call it an objective fact that the 3000 has both far greater resolution, but also sensitivity to the full harmonic and dynamic elements of music. Like I said elsewhere, it’s not subtle. Get them in balanced form if you can


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

mortcola said:


> Maybe I sound like a stuck CD, but the 3000e is head, shoulders, and torso above every headphone I have ever listened to; One reason I am willing to use this kind of language is that they are so much more satisfying on the basis of musical, emotional engagement, compared to the models we are talking about.
> 
> I  am loyal to the brand but I appreciate other approaches to audio; I’ve had  very good Sennheiser and Audeze... I’ve spent many months with all of the mid range and statement and professional models by Grado. There is no parameter in which the 3000 is not just “better“ but on a visceral level more satisfying. I’ve given up much-needed sleep in order to listen to “just one more thing”. For all of the well-deserved praise and high regard of the 1000 and 2000 in both the statement and professional ranges, I’ve simply never been as transfixed by music as I have been through these headphones, the 3000e. Sumptuous tonality, often downright bizarre level of transparency… The lower frequencies are  somewhat deeper and Fuller, was excellent pitch and definition, compared to the other models.
> 
> ...



Now you're just rubbing it in 

I struggled saving up full price for my tower speakers (sadly, they went on clearance for <50% about 4 months after I paid full price) and amp / preamp combo years back.  Took me a couple paychecks to save up for my used GH2s, and reading about the GS3000e (which I *know* is completely out of my range) is giving me equipment envy, haha.  Luckily, my manager is doing his best to get me hired on full time (currently a contractor) within the next month and a half, which will result in a sizable salary increase.  I've been telling myself a good desktop amp is the first priority, but the Quad ERA-1s look fantastic too.  Oh, and I have another baby on the way.  Priorities, hmm??


----------



## mortcola

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Now you're just rubbing it in
> 
> I struggled saving up full price for my tower speakers (sadly, they went on clearance for <50% about 4 months after I paid full price) and amp / preamp combo years back.  Took me a couple paychecks to save up for my used GH2s, and reading about the GS3000e (which I *know* is completely out of my range) is giving me equipment envy, haha.  Luckily, my manager is doing his best to get me hired on full time (currently a contractor) within the next month and a half, which will result in a sizable salary increase.  I've been telling myself a good desktop amp is the first priority, but the Quad ERA-1s look fantastic too.  Oh, and I have another baby on the way.  Priorities, hmm??



I apologize. Compensating for equipment envy has taken up a lot of my life (and credit score). Debt or high-end equipment?!? I'll retire in a trailer with a dynamite desk-top system....


----------



## Shane D (Nov 7, 2019)

Gippy said:


> It was worse for me LOL, I bought it for Canadian MSRP at $1950, plus there was 13% tax on top of that, so $2203.50. Getting that lightly used GS3ke for $1450 CAD earlier in the year was such a hot deal that I jumped on it almost immediately. (A new one after tax costs a whopping $2712 CAD.) Thanks for alerting me to it!



Did you try to negotiate at all? When I decided that I wanted the GH2's, I knew that I would never be able to test them out in person. I sent emails to every Grado dealer in Canada that I could find. The list was $949.00, plus tax (15%). I got two replies that offered to do "tax free". I ordered from www.audiow3.com in Quebec. Dealt with the owner who was a very nice guy. 
The current price on the GS3000e is $2,399.00, plus tax. Yikes! Even tax free is way out of my range.

He currently has a PS1000e open box for $1,299.00 VS $2,199.00 list.

Luckily for me, nobody around here stocks high end headphones. While I whine about having no local options to test out new 'phones, it's probably for the best.


Shane D


----------



## HungryPanda

Just ordered the RS2e from Amazon, £449 new after I offered £425 for a pair on Ebay and the seller refused and wanted the same price


----------



## Shane D

HungryPanda said:


> Just ordered the RS2e from Amazon, £449 new after I offered £425 for a pair on Ebay and the seller refused and wanted the same price



It seems to have a great reputation.

Shane D


----------



## zombywoof

HungryPanda said:


> Just ordered the RS2e from Amazon, £449 new after I offered £425 for a pair on Ebay and the seller refused and wanted the same price


Hope you enjoy them.  The RS2e are my favorite Grado’s, but I have been spending a good deal of time listening with the HF3, lately.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado (Nov 7, 2019)

zombywoof said:


> Hope you enjoy them.  The RS2e are my favorite Grado’s, but I have been spending a good deal of time listening with the HF3, lately.



What other Grados do you have in your stable?  I'm excited to get the loaner pair of HF3s from Todd soon, and I wonder how they compare to the GH2s.  I know @Shane D loves them as much as I do, and I'm guessing it will be hard to beat.  The only other one I have used is the GW100, which is a bit more "bumpy" across the spectrum (very little sub-bass, big bump in the upper bass and low mids, then a gradual roll off probably around 6-8K).  The reviews I've seen of the HF3 make it sound like a great contender for a woody in its price class.

What would you say are it's strong points, e.g. bass / treble, imaging, speed, etc.?


----------



## sennfan83261

zombywoof said:


> Full disclosure, I bought them second hand from a fellow Head-fi’er.  Surprised that you order is taking so long to process.  Strange in these AmAzon days that other online retailers are still so slow.


I sent an inquiry to the vendor about the HF3 I ordered 16 days ago.  Apparently, my order slipped through the cracks at Grado Lab's and they told the vendor that they will ship it out tomorrow.  Maybe I should ask for a carrying case due to the delay.


----------



## zombywoof

ParaLoganGrado said:


> What other Grados do you have in your stable?  I'm excited to get the loaner pair of HF3s from Todd soon, and I wonder how they compare to the GH2s.  I know @Shane D loves them as much as I do, and I'm guessing it will be hard to beat.  The only other one I have used is the GW100, which is a bit more "bumpy" across the spectrum (very little sub-bass, big bump in the upper bass and low mids, then a gradual roll off probably around 6-8K).  The reviews I've seen of the HF3 make it sound like a great contender for a woody in its price class.
> 
> What would you say are it's strong points, e.g. bass / treble, imaging, speed, etc.?



I made this comparison between the HF3 and RS2e in an earlier post.  Not as comprehensive as the comparisons done by @ruthieandjohn, but...

Bass: HF3 > Rs2e
Mids: HF3 = RS2e
Treble: HF3 < RS2e (and, HF3 <<< SR325)
Soundstage: HF3 = RS2e (mostly width, but I would say that is typical for Grado's)
Clarity: HF3 < RS2e (detail retrieval and/or separation of components in the music)

I have heard most Grado’s.  We have a local shop that carries the full line and I have spent a good bit of time there.  For the money, and given my hearing limitations (old ears and too many Who concerts over the years) I thought the RS2e were ideal.  So, they form the basis of all my headphone comparisons.  The HF3 is as close to the RS2e as I have heard.  I also have SR325e and SE125i modded with wood cups.

I recently spent a couple hours with the GS1000e and liked those as well, but not enough to drop $1000...at least not at the moment.


----------



## zombywoof (Nov 7, 2019)

sennfan83261 said:


> I sent an inquiry to the vendor about the HF3 I ordered 16 days ago.  Apparently, my order slipped through the cracks at Grado Lab's and they told the vendor that they...]
> 
> Good luck.  Hope you get them soon.


----------



## VinMAC

Oteil said:


> As an owner of both, The GS3000e beats the GS1000i by a long shot(Drums&cymbalsare incredible on the 3000e) and I love my GS1000i, but it can't hold a candle to the transparency and resolution of the 3000e. The GS3000e has become my favorite Grado headphone. Period. Is it worth the money? That's for you to decide but dang do they sound good with everything. I have never had a headphone that sounds so good I forget to be nitpicky. Could I complain that I wish it had a little more bass impact maybe...but everything else is so perfect I forget the minute the recording comes on and the bass continues to get better and better. Also, I'm not saying I thought the GS2000e is a bad headphone, but I didn't care for it at all. The tone was off for me. For me I would take the GS1000i any day but the 3000e is king right now. The PS2000e might best it but it was heavy but it just didn't have as warm a tone as the 3000e does while still retaining an incredible amount of detail and transparency. just my .02 cents



o.k., you can also confirm that the GS3000e is also better in bass than the GS1000i, as it is described by mortcola?


----------



## ruhenheiM

nicely written
https://www.biline.ca/audio_critic/audio_critic_web1.htm#acl


----------



## headfry (Nov 9, 2019)

ruhenheiM said:


> nicely written
> https://www.biline.ca/audio_critic/audio_critic_web1.htm#acl



While he makes many goid observations and points,
point #4 seems to be dismissing that cables can make
any real meaningful improvement - while of course some are
extremely high priced and likely. bad investments for most
typical systems, changing my generic micro USB cable
to a Curious Hugo Link vastly improved everything,
it was like upgrading a good midfi amp to a very high end one
(using. Chird Mojo). Before the upgrade my Gradio 225e’s were nicer
to listen to than my GS1000i’s -  because the latter were better
revealing deficiencies due to the generic cable. Now, with the
better USB cable, the GS1000i sounds much better than the 225e,
and both headphones have never sounded better, I greatly enjoy both.

So while he makes some great observations I think
there is some overstatement here.
Also, his criticism of younger people’s enjoyment of music
as mere casual entertainment is due to an obvious
general cultural shift where (generally) few actually pay sustained,
deep attention/appreciation
 for any/most creative expression or art,
(reading and visual art included) as the internet together with today’s tech
makes most things so easily and instantly  available, so why bother
cultivating deep appreciation? Some exceptions of course,
such as (likely) most on this forum.


----------



## ruhenheiM

headfry said:


> While he makes many goid observations and points,
> point #4 seems to be dismissing that cables can make
> any real meaningful improvement - while of course some are
> extremely high priced and likely. bad investments for most
> ...



you're going to love this one then   (same author)
https://www.ecoustics.com/articles/ten-biggest-lies-audio/


----------



## headfry (Nov 9, 2019)

ruhenheiM said:


> you're going to love this one then   (same author)
> https://www.ecoustics.com/articles/ten-biggest-lies-audio/




He sounds like an indignant, angry guy. Many of his points are easily refuted.

This is what happens when theory overtakes experience.

For example, that better USB  (or ethernet) 
cables can obviously improve a worthwhile
system is considered hogwash by the “it’s only 1’s and 0’s” crowd”.

Listening instead of theorizing easily and quickly reveals the truth.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

headfry said:


> He sounds like an indignant, angry guy. Many of his points are easily refuted.
> 
> This is what happens when theory overtakes experience.
> 
> ...



Regarding the cabling issue, he's referring to analog cables mostly if I'm not mistaken.  In that case, it is basic physics of a transmission line that the RLC of a cable can affect sound (the lower of each of the resistance [impedance in the case of an alternating current musical signal], the closest to the true source sound).  Guess what a crossover network in a speaker consists of?  Resistors (R), inductors (L), and capacitors (C).  Crossovers PURPOSELY alter the signal by shifting the highpass or lowpass cutoffs of the signal.  While that can be desirable for some people by "adding presence/detail", typically that means there is some capacitance in the cable that is acting as a high-pass network and stripping the lows, altering the signal and is no longer "pure".  Another thing that people ignore in this regard is crossovers don't JUST change the frequency response, they change the PHASE angle of the signal!  A typical 1st order crossover (RC network, 6dB per octave) changes the signal by 90*.  A 2nd order, 180*, 3rd order, 270, etc.. So if your (analog) transmission cables have significant enough R, L, or C to audibly change the sound to where it's noticeable to you, two things:


Already, it isn't a faithful reproduction of what the artist and mastering engineers were aiming for since the sound is now colored
You have messed up the phase of your signal -- not sure how much of the bandwidth is affected, but again it's not "pure" to the source.
Whether or not this sounds enjoyable to you is debatable, but I took it as paying $5000 for a cable because the store said it increases "clarity" is pure, utter B.S.  Because it is!  You can buy 14 gauge Romex used for in wall household wiring right up to your speaker, then build a tiny crossover and it will have a similar effect.

As for digital sources like USB or HDMI, coaxial SPDIF and what not -- there is a lot more of the digital stuff involved that is over my head.  But I know shielding and having a solid electrical contact is increasingly important with increased distance runs.

I think he's so angry sounding because he's been in the audio field for DECADES and has seen first hand how easily people get swayed by marketing, making decisions based purely on good marketing and "reviews" in sponsored hi-fi magazines and articles written by sponsored authors.


----------



## Moak

Has someone compared the GH2, the new Grado White and the HF3?
Sounds the White better than all?


----------



## zombywoof

Monolaf said:


> Has someone compared the GH2, the new Grado White and the HF3?
> Sounds the White better than all?


Not heard the Grado White, but had the GH1 and GH2...sold both of them as they were not different enough from the RS2e to keep.  Have recently got the HF3 and am liking it...a bit more bass than the RS2e.  To my ears, this group of Grado's are pretty similar...RS2e-GH1-GH2-HF3..I am sure to some that the differences between them are notable.  I would guess that my hearing limits my ability to detect subtle differences.  The diference in bass between the RS2e and HF3 is something I can hear, though.  Also, it has been over a year since I have had the GH1 and GH2.  But, through this journey, the RS2e have been the constant.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado (Nov 10, 2019)

Monolaf said:


> Has someone compared the GH2, the new Grado White and the HF3?
> Sounds the White better than all?



I have the GH2 and will be getting the HF3 as part of Todd's loaner program in a couple weeks.  I've put probably 5+ hours a day on my GH2 in the past few weeks and I'm guessing the HF3 will be broken in by the time it gets here (I'm the last leg I believe).  So I will post a review and quick comparison of the two when I'm done.

I've never come across the White one yet though!


----------



## audiobomber (Nov 11, 2019)

zombywoof said:


> To my ears, this group of Grado's are pretty similar...RS2e-GH1-GH2-HF3..I am sure to some that the differences between them are notable.


There are people in this thread who claim the GH2 and GH4 are virtually indistinguishable. 

My personal experience is that the GH4 and RS2e are slightly different (more bass on GH4, more detailed treble on RS2e). I may prefer either depending on mood, music and ancillaries.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Awesome, thanks for the comparison!  When did you get the GH2s?  I remember reading a while back that you didn't have a pair to compare to.  I figured you'd get one eventually due to the almost universal praise of them (pretty much on par with the RS2es!)  Anyway, thanks again for all your time and effort put into the charts.  But I have a sneaking impression that noone has to twist your arm to get you to do these
> 
> I would love to see a GH1 - GH2 - GH3 - GH4 comparison lol


I got both the HF3 and the GH2 right before writing that comparison, I guess about 6 weeks ago now.


----------



## the fool

How is the gs2000e come up against ps1000e?


----------



## headfry (Nov 12, 2019)

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Regarding the cabling issue, he's referring to analog cables mostly if I'm not mistaken.  In that case, it is basic physics of a transmission line that the RLC of a cable can affect sound (the lower of each of the resistance [impedance in the case of an alternating current musical signal], the closest to the true source sound).  Guess what a crossover network in a speaker consists of?  Resistors (R), inductors (L), and capacitors (C).  Crossovers PURPOSELY alter the signal by shifting the highpass or lowpass cutoffs of the signal.  While that can be desirable for some people by "adding presence/detail", typically that means there is some capacitance in the cable that is acting as a high-pass network and stripping the lows, altering the signal and is no longer "pure".  Another thing that people ignore in this regard is crossovers don't JUST change the frequency response, they change the PHASE angle of the signal!  A typical 1st order crossover (RC network, 6dB per octave) changes the signal by 90*.  A 2nd order, 180*, 3rd order, 270, etc.. So if your (analog) transmission cables have significant enough R, L, or C to audibly change the sound to where it's noticeable to you, two things:
> 
> 
> Already, it isn't a faithful reproduction of what the artist and mastering engineers were aiming for since the sound is now colored
> ...




================================================

Who is talking about buying a $5,000 cable? My Curious cost me $125 and made a world of difference, it wasn't subtle.
Also, I've heard a stock generic ethernet cable swapped out in a high end system
for a Nordost $300 one, night and day difference.

Sure, there is B.S. in this field, but there are also very large upgrades to be had in many decent systems upgrading
from stock to reasonably priced upgrades, like the ones I mentioned here.  Not subtle, big improvements for not much!


----------



## ParaLoganGrado (Nov 14, 2019)

So back on topic, I don't wanna tear into or modify my current cans, but wouldn't mind playing around with or experimenting with one of the plastic Prestige series.

Scanning eBay, I see a bunch of SR60s and SR80s of various series, mostly the original (non "i") and the "e" series.  As much as I've heard great things about the 125 and 225 line, I don't think I'd like to spend $100+ just to possibly break them haha.  What model do you think would be the best starting point?  Not looking to build the best sounding one, just tinker with the sound.  If the SR60 and SR80 have the same drivers it would make sense to just use the 60 since it's the cheapest, right?

I know their is a whole Grado modders thread and don't wanna derail, but curious.  If this is the wrong place to ask, I apologize!


----------



## ruhenheiM

ParaLoganGrado said:


> So back on topic, I don't wanna tear into or modify my current cans, but wouldn't mind playing around with or experimenting with one of the plastic Prestige series.
> 
> Scanning eBay, I see a bunch of SR60s and SR80s of various series, mostly the original (non "i") and the "e" series.  As much as I've heard great things about the 125 and 225 line, I don't think I'd like to spend $100+ just to possibly break them haha.  What model do you think would be the best starting point?  Not looking to build the best sounding one, just tinker with the sound.  If the SR60 and SR80 have the same drivers it would make sense to just use the 60 since it's the cheapest, right?
> 
> I know their is a whole Grado modders thread and don't wanna derail, but curious.  If this is the wrong place to ask, I apologize!



sr60 for me. if you only focus on non-i models, it is possible sr60 and sr80 shared the same drivers especially since from the old grado website from the "features" specs basically the only difference just the earpad. if you want to go cheaper and just want to try mod some grado, igrado would be one of the options since grado stated igrado utilize sr60 driver


----------



## zombywoof (Nov 14, 2019)

ParaLoganGrado said:


> So back on topic, I don't wanna tear into or modify my current cans, but wouldn't mind playing around with or experimenting with one of the plastic Prestige series.
> 
> Scanning eBay, I see a bunch of SR60s and SR80s of various series, mostly the original (non "i") and the "e" series.  As much as I've heard great things about the 125 and 225 line, I don't think I'd like to spend $100+ just to possibly break them haha.  What model do you think would be the best starting point?  Not looking to build the best sounding one, just tinker with the sound.  If the SR60 and SR80 have the same drivers it would make sense to just use the 60 since it's the cheapest, right?
> 
> I know their is a whole Grado modders thread and don't wanna derail, but curious.  If this is the wrong place to ask, I apologize!



The title of the thread is "Grado Fan Club!"  You appear to be a fan, so this topic qualifies.

I purchased various SR60 and SR80, and even an SR125, on ebay a couple years ago as my first attempts to mod.  Never cared much weather they were e, i, or no letter.  A former coworker with a small machine shop in his garage and I put together a half dozen or so pairs with aluminum cups...have given them all away since then...modded some of them with new cables, added and removed dynamat (and other acoustic materials), and never had an issue with breaking anything...and we were absolute newbies.  Had to re-solder wires to the drivers on a couple pairs.  Always found the best way to take the cups apart was with a hair dryer and gentle persuasion.  Not sure we ever payed any attention to which model we had.  We bought the cheapest we could find on ebay at the time and never had any issues.  Not sure if we really improved anything, but had some fun.  I still have the SR125's and have since switched then out with some wooden cups...still use them regularly.  I recall paying $90 for the SR125, and they were in ratty condition, but they worked.  If you are patient, you should be able to get the SR60 or SR80 below $50.  I recently bought a pair of SR80 for $50 (no e on the buttons, don't know the model), plugged them in to be sure they worked, and immediately took them apart.  I am sanding and painting the outer most section of the cups with deep a red pearlescent (spelling?) paint and clear coat.  Why?  I thought it would look cool.  Will also replace the plastic screen with a metal screen.  Will they sound better than when I got them...probably not.  I like to tinker.  Will probably end up giving these away eventually and the recipient will have a one of a kind awesome sounding pair of headphones.


----------



## audiobomber

I like the sound of my SR60 more than a friend's SR80e.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

audiobomber said:


> I like the sound of my SR60 more than a friend's SR80e.


SR60 original?  I’d love to hear some of the prestige series. 

Does anyone remember which drivers were the most valuable in the early ones?  I remember hearing something about black ones maybe. Either way, I am afraid to pick up a used pair of SR60s or 80s to play with and then end up loving them. 

Knowing me, I’ll probably love the HF3s when they get hear from the loaner program and want to buy them (I’ll justify to to myself as a ‘Christmas gift for my son’ for when he gets older, haha.)

At the same time, I imagine a nice DAC/Amp combo could help me get the most outta my current cans, not that they sound bad.  Ive been thinking about a way to build an adapter to run them directly off my power amps. I’ve got:

Parasound Classic 2125v2:  225w x2 @4 ohms
Adcom GFA-1A:  350w x2 @4 ohms 
Carver PM-600:  300w x2 @4 ohms

I know the noise floor will be higher on these amps because of the higher gain, so was thinking of a sort of L-Pad that you use to quiet down a tweeter for instance in a two way speaker. I know I’d need to apply some parallel resistance across the terminals, plus some series resistance to lower the volume but figuring out the correct values for each leg of the “voltage divider” requires some math I’ll have to look up. In doing so however that additional impedance would be decreasing the damping factor significantly (I know it’s not as important as sales brochures imply), but would that negate the benefits of using a high power amp?  Another option would be to find a matching transformer. But one that can handle that much power and current would be ridiculously big and/or expensive for 20Hz-20kHz and would add its own coloration to the sound. 

Ok now I’m rambling, I’ll have to research this more unless someone has tried it before.


----------



## ruhenheiM

ParaLoganGrado said:


> SR60 original?  I’d love to hear some of the prestige series.
> 
> Does anyone remember which drivers were the most valuable in the early ones?  I remember hearing something about black ones maybe. Either way, I am afraid to pick up a used pair of SR60s or 80s to play with and then end up loving them.
> 
> ...


black star and pink driver. rarely cheap though

maybe you want to check this one out
https://diyaudioheaven.wordpress.com/tutorials/power-amp-adapter/
https://diyaudioheaven.wordpress.com/headphones/headphone-attenuation-adapter/


----------



## trellus

HungryPanda said:


> I have SR80e, SR325, SR325e, GH1, PS500e



Well, I'm really behind on this thread lol... but I think the question was which ones do you use, not which ones you have     Of course, I haven't used my beloved SR325 in a few months... but I did use the Alessandro MS2i just two nights ago.


----------



## HungryPanda

I actually just recieved the RS2e and that is getting a lot of headtime. Vocals are just superb.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

HungryPanda said:


> I actually just recieved the RS2e and that is getting a lot of headtime. Vocals are just superb.



I was pretty much dead-set on buying a new pair of RS2e, but I saw a pretty good price on the GH2s on fleaBay and figured the extra bass couldn't hurt!  I work from home often and on those days, they are literally on my head the entire time besides conference calls.  I'm still curious about them, though!


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Thanks, @ruhenheiM

I'm pretty familiar with the L-Pad / voltage divider circuit -- just wish there was an easy calculator to do the math lol.  I'm also still curious if the additional impedance will make a noticeable impact on the damping factor, which again when you include the impedance of the driver and cables themselves into the equation amounts to a negligible delta, seems like it might not matter much.  On the flip side, there still might not be much of a benefit of using a big power amp with the circuit anyway other than saving a couple hundred $$ on a dedicated headphone amp.


----------



## dr cornelius

The SR-60 25 years ago!  https://www.stereophile.com/content/stereophiles-products-1994


----------



## bozebuttons

I still have my SR60 I bought in  1995 & Rs1 I bought in 1996
The Sr60 came with mini flat pads.


----------



## audiobomber (Nov 16, 2019)

I purchased SR60 headphones over 20 years ago. They came with soft pads, but the original soft pads were much softer and don't pick up debris like the current Grado S-pads. The original SR60 pads are still in good physical condition. but faded to ugly brown and black. I bought new Grado S-pads last year but I prefer WinnerEco pads because they're more comfortable and sound better. The old pads still sound best but live in a drawer, because they've just gotten too ugly to wear.
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B06Y2XP91L/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Even though I have much higher quality headphones, I still use the SR60 because they're so damned comfortable, a good rest from my more clampy and obtrusive headphones. I travel with them because they're so easy to drive, and I don't worry much about them getting damaged or lost. They sound way better than my Sennheiser and Beyerdynamic IEM's, even with my tablet or Samsung phone. Also, they sound really good with lossy compressed music. The punchy sound of the SR60 makes up for lack of impact in MP3 and AAC files.

Corey Greenburg quote:
_"I'm finally starting to field some outstanding budget products—the $230 NHT SuperZeros and $650 SW2P powered subwoofer, the $299 NAD 502 CD player and $379 304 integrated amplifier, and the $62 Kimber PBJ interconnect. Now I can add the $69 Grado SR60 headphones to the list."_

In its time, that was one hell of a list, and the SQ would easily stand up to today's comparable gear.


----------



## Billylights (Nov 16, 2019)

I have the original SR225s (no I or E, bought in 2008) that I've only recently started to appreciate. Probably less than 25 hours on them so I'm hoping they'll only get better with more use. Been reaching for them for certain types of music - acoustic and classical (mostly vocal) and enjoy the detail. Also researching some of their other offerings.


----------



## gregorya (Nov 16, 2019)

dr cornelius said:


> The SR-60 25 years ago!  https://www.stereophile.com/content/stereophiles-products-1994



Quote from review:

"They set the standard to beat in every area but one—comfort! They grip your head like the T. Rex gripped the lawyer's head in _Jurassic Park_."

Seems that they didn't know to stretch the headband (if needed) back then either.... some things never change...


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Welp, I'm officially old (for someone in his mid 30's I suppose).  I frequently get the "Grattle" (or so I thought) due to a piece of dust or something inside the headphone, or even worse.  I tried giving a solid thwack to the back of / front of the ear piece.  I tried blowing into the back of the can, and shaking them to get rid of it and put them back on and be fine for a while.  Then I realized that it was the hair on my ears that kept poking through the cloth grill onto the driver that's making that noise.

Is this what it's like when you start aging?  My knees already crack fairly often.  Can't wait for whats next!  At least my hearing is still above average and I can enjoy them...


----------



## ParaLoganGrado (Nov 21, 2019)

Just got the HF3s in from Todd's loaner program this afternoon.  I've put about 60-90 minutes on them so far and should have some notes and comparisons to my GH2s in a few days.  But the first few things that jump out:


They are more "in your face" -- soundstage is much closer / smaller than GH2s but still very enjoyable for most music.  The tone almost reminds me of turning the "Presence" knob up on vintage 70s and 80s hifi speakers.  This is great for additional details but might be considered "bright" for some people.  I've never tried the SR325x series, but I wonder if this sounds somewhat similar?

It seems that the emphasis on the frequency response is shifted up about 1/3 to 1/2 an octave.  Not sure exactly how to explain this sound otherwise.  Maybe in the full review.  Bass seems to roll off linearly right around the initial thump of a bass drum -- maybe 70Hz?  I haven't run a series of test tones. This and the point above are likely closely related.

The oak body is gorgeous -- the grain is a bit more coarse and the contrast is greater than on the GH2.  They are also lighter and don't have the extra "flair" on the outside that the GH2s do.  The extra density and mass of the cocobolo wood might provide more dampening and lower the resonance of the cans in them vs. the oak used in the HF3.
From what I can see, there is only one vent hole on the magnet structure of the driver.  If there is a second one, it is covered by the glob they attach to the magnet casing (which starts in the center and kind of nicely "spreads" towards the outside of the magnet structure -- exactly opposite position of where the second vent hole would be.)  There appears to be a bit more of this material on the HF3 drivers than on my GH2s.
I've had a decently bad sinus cold the past week so I know my hearing isn't 100%, but I haven't listened to the GH2s since Tuesday so that I can try and find a baseline with these before making a judgement based on what my ears are used to.  However I did throw on the Sennheiser HD 280Pros briefly to see if the lesser bass was just because my sinuses are clogged.  The first thing I noticed is that these cans are much lighter on my head and don't have that AWFUL congested, plastic & closed back resonance in the midrange.  However, the bass seems almost exactly the same.  My guess is the bit brighter tuning on the HF3s vs HD 280s makes the bass SEEM less than it is.  However it is very natural sounding and uncolored.

Well that wasn't as short as I'd planned, but again that's after ~1 hour of listening.  So far, I think they are a great set of cans.  Again, my only Grados to compare against are the GW100 and GH2, so take that into consideration where my reference points are.


----------



## Shane D

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Just got the HF3s in from Todd's loaner program this afternoon.  I've put about 60-90 minutes on them so far and should have some notes and comparisons to my GH2s in a few days.  But the first few things that jump out:
> 
> 
> They are more "in your face" -- soundstage is much closer / smaller than GH2s but still very enjoyable for most music.  The tone almost reminds me of turning the "Presence" knob up on vintage 70s and 80s hifi speakers.  This is great for additional details but might be considered "bright" for some people.  I've never tried the SR325x series, but I wonder if this sounds somewhat similar?
> ...



I love the idea of a Head-Fi Grado, but I am awfully happy with my GH2's. 

Shane D


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Shane D said:


> I love the idea of a Head-Fi Grado, but I am awfully happy with my GH2's.
> 
> Shane D



Yeah, I definitely notice less bass extension compared to the GH2.  I am going to give them a fair chance and listen to these for a couple days before giving final impressions though!  The GH2 just have such a smooth sound -- never harsh nor shrilly, maybe a slight "U" shaped EQ, but nothing too drastic to color the sound (especially compared to most consumer devices!)


----------



## Shane D

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Yeah, I definitely notice less bass extension compared to the GH2.  I am going to give them a fair chance and listen to these for a couple days before giving final impressions though!  The GH2 just have such a smooth sound -- never harsh nor shrilly, maybe a slight "U" shaped EQ, but nothing too drastic to color the sound (especially compared to most consumer devices!)



I started out by liking the SR325e's and occasionally loving them. Kind of fun, but noisy (bright).

Then I found the GH2's and to me they were the SR325e's made perfect and I fell deeply and totally in love.

I think that maybe the GS series might a big step up, particularly the GS3000e's.

However, for that money I got:
1) used HD58X's
2) used Shure 1540's
3) used Schiit Vali 2
4) SMSL SP200
5) Koss ESP/E95X
6) Liquid Spark
7) Cavalli LCX
8) Burson Fun-Classic

For the price of new GS3000e's, I bought all the above. And I would NOT trade all the above for a pair of headphones.

Maybe in a year or two I would consider buying those used. Probably about $1,750.00 in Canada. Even used they would be most expensive headphones EVER, for me. So, probably not...

Shane D


----------



## Amish

I never had the pleasure of listening to the GH2 but I do own the 325is, GS1000 and did own the HF3. I love the 325is but the HF3 is much better. Very good sounding headphone. I would have kept mine but I purchased the GS1000 around the same time and opted to keep it and return the HF3.


----------



## Gippy

ParaLoganGrado said:


> [*]From what I can see, there is only one vent hole (on the HF3) on the magnet structure of the driver.



I wonder why Grado intentionally designs their headphones like this. The PS1000 has 4 vented holes. The GS3000e has 5. Modders can go create up to 10 holes by poking the felt, which adds a significant amount of bass impact. I don't know anyone who has done the vent mod on an entry-level Grado (SR60e/80e) and regretted it.


----------



## Beagle

Gippy said:


> I wonder why Grado intentionally designs their headphones like this. The PS1000 has 4 vented holes. The GS3000e has 5. Modders can go create up to 10 holes by poking the felt, which adds a significant amount of bass impact. I don't know anyone who has done the vent mod on an entry-level Grado (SR60e/80e) and regretted it.


I have. Poking out all the holes adds a significant amount of unwanted mud.


----------



## Beagle

mortcola said:


> Maybe I sound like a stuck CD, but the 3000e is head, shoulders, and torso above every headphone I have ever listened to; One reason I am willing to use this kind of language is that they are so much more satisfying on the basis of musical, emotional engagement, compared to the models we are talking about.
> 
> I  am loyal to the brand but I appreciate other approaches to audio; I’ve had  very good Sennheiser and Audeze... I’ve spent many months with all of the mid range and statement and professional models by Grado. There is no parameter in which the 3000 is not just “better“ but on a visceral level more satisfying. I’ve given up much-needed sleep in order to listen to “just one more thing”. For all of the well-deserved praise and high regard of the 1000 and 2000 in both the statement and professional ranges, I’ve simply never been as transfixed by music as I have been through these headphones, the 3000e. Sumptuous tonality, often downright bizarre level of transparency… The lower frequencies are  somewhat deeper and Fuller, was excellent pitch and definition, compared to the other models.
> 
> ...


I just got a set of the GS3000e.....and I don't think you are exaggerating. Wow.


----------



## joseph69

Gippy said:


> Modders can go create up to 10 holes by poking the felt, which adds a significant amount of bass impact.


 I definitely wouldn't call it "significant bass *impact*", but rather, bass bloat.


----------



## Dana Reed

joseph69 said:


> I definitely wouldn't call it "significant bass *impact*", but rather, bass bloat.


Yeah, if you want lotsa deep bass, get some planars like LCD2.  Let Grados be Grados


----------



## DavidA

ParaLoganGrado said:


> So back on topic, I don't wanna tear into or modify my current cans, but wouldn't mind playing around with or experimenting with one of the plastic Prestige series.
> 
> Scanning eBay, I see a bunch of SR60s and SR80s of various series, mostly the original (non "i") and the "e" series.  As much as I've heard great things about the 125 and 225 line, I don't think I'd like to spend $100+ just to possibly break them haha.  What model do you think would be the best starting point?  Not looking to build the best sounding one, just tinker with the sound.  If the SR60 and SR80 have the same drivers it would make sense to just use the 60 since it's the cheapest, right?
> 
> I know their is a whole Grado modders thread and don't wanna derail, but curious.  If this is the wrong place to ask, I apologize!



I've "torn apart" SR60, SR80, SR225, SR225e, SR325i, RS2e, PS500, and PS500e and can say that its a lot of fun doing all the various mods to them.  FWIW I've kept an old SR60 that had the "grattle" issue and only bought for the headband/gimbals for $10, cleaned them up by replacing the grill cloth which got rid of the "grattle", opened up 3 vent holes, added dynamat to the cups and on the edges of the vent holes opened up, added sorbothane to the back of the driver, generic G-pad and SMC jacks for removeable cables and to me these sound better than a friends GS1000e and PS1000e.  This is one reason that I'd never buy anything over the RS2e or PS500e and the other is that I've found that many of the alternative drivers (Nhoord, Ypsilon, Magnum or Turbulent) sound better to me than any of the higher Grado headphones for a fraction of the cost.

To me the best thing about Grado headphones is that they are pretty easy to mod but for someone like me that loves the different sounds/presentations of various headphones they are unique but not perfect to replace all my other headphones.


----------



## Amish

Just keep in mind that modding Grado headphones means Grado won't service them if needed (depending on how modded they are).


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Amish said:


> Just keep in mind that modding Grado headphones means Grado won't service them if needed (depending on how modded they are).



Good point.  I am just glad that Grado even considers servicing them in the first place, even oftentimes if you buy second hand.  Yeah, you'll probably have to pay them, but I bet Skull Candy or even Sony or Bose wouldn't do that outside the warranty period!

In this case, I've already go the Grado 'phones I want to listen to (unmodified), so any modding would be done on a cheaper set just to experiment and have some fun!


----------



## Amish (Nov 22, 2019)

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Good point.  I am just glad that Grado even considers servicing them in the first place, even oftentimes if you buy second hand.  Yeah, you'll probably have to pay them, but I bet Skull Candy or even Sony or Bose wouldn't do that outside the warranty period!
> 
> In this case, I've already go the Grado 'phones I want to listen to (unmodified), so any modding would be done on a cheaper set just to experiment and have some fun!



Yes Grado is great like that. I bought my SR325is (modded) from a member here at Head-fi, years ago. He swore they were perfectly working headphones and he did the hole mod on them (opening additional holes in the felt) but when they arrived the right speaker was making some odd noises. I contacted Grado and once I showed them pictures of the mod they authorized my sending them in for service. Cost me around $45 for the service plus shipping to them. They completely set the 325is back to stock condition and they have been working flawlessly ever since.

Then I bought a used GS1000 off ebay. Original model. Arrived and tested, both transducers had a slight buzzing and even after close inspection for hair and what not I could not solve the issue myself. Sent them to Grado to be serviced for me ($150 this time) and they ended up putting brand new transducers in. They sent them back to me and I was not happy as the SQ was terrible. They again took them back, deduced there was nothing wrong but since the transducers were brand new, Grado figured burning them in for me would be the ticket. They kept my headphones for well over two months and I recently received them back, burned in and sounding great.

Grado service is pretty damn good.


----------



## mortcola

Amish said:


> Yes Grado is great like that. I bought my SR325is (modded) from a member here at Head-fi, years ago. He swore they were perfectly working headphones and he did the hole mod on them (opening additional holes in the felt) but when they arrived the right speaker was making some odd noises. I contacted Grado and once I showed them pictures of the mod they authorized my sending them in for service. Cost me around $45 for the service plus shipping to them. They completely set the 325is back to stock condition and they have been working flawlessly ever since.
> 
> Then I bought a used GS1000 off ebay. Original model. Arrived and tested, both transducers had a slight buzzing and even after close inspection for hair and what not I could not solve the issue myself. Sent them to Grado to be serviced for me ($150 this time) and they ended up putting brand new transducers in. They sent them back to me and I was not happy as the SQ was terrible. They again took them back, deduced there was nothing wrong but since the transducers were brand new, Grado figured burning them in for me would be the ticket. They kept my headphones for well over two months and I recently received them back, burned in and sounding great.
> 
> Grado service is pretty damn good.



Yes, they’ve done a beautiful and gracious job with every little thing I needed done. John actually modified the GH4 to accommodate balanced inputs on my request/suggestion, and then added it to the catalog. I have no great powers. He was just that receptive.

I am a big fan of Schiit electronics. Their  Loki equalizer… Yes, they have produced a very transparent and innovative EQ… Does wonders to boost any of four frequency ranges, with subtle or major shifts in the frequency response. Without any of the intrinsic problems of EQ. One does hear what is lost by going through balanced to single ended, since that is the only option on Loki, which is apparently a test case in anticipation of a more sophisticated eq. But it does a beautiful job of deepening and emphasizing the bass frequencies… As well as the whole range… Without Any unnatural or otherwise compromised musical value. Listening to the music with and without the unit, with it active in the circuit but set at flat, or setting it bypass mode so that it’s just passing the line signal through to the amplifier, it’s practically indistinguishable on all modesFrom listening with it absent from the system.

Transparent and effective. And cheap. A little more than the cost of a decent neighborhood Italian meal. And a whole lot more civilized than punching holes in a high-end headphone.


----------



## Amish (Nov 22, 2019)

I have not been tempted to dive into Schiit but the Loki is interesting. Back in the 80's and 90's I EQ'd everything but it has been years since I felt EQ was worth using. I still believe if I have to EQ it then maybe it's not the right kit for me but an EQ would be interesting to play with. I hear great things about Loki but I would prefer something larger and maybe better looking. Glad to hear they maybe working on a better EQ. I'm tempted to pick up the Loki just to goof around with it.

I just looked at the Loki again, Wish they had balanced connectors. My chain is all balanced.


----------



## zombywoof

[I just looked at the Loki again, Wish they had balanced connectors. My chain is all balanced.[/QUOTE]

Too bad, a nice addition to a system.  Perhaps Schitt will offer a Loki-like set up for balanced.  I really like the Loki as well...have one on my desk, and use it with headphones and powered speakers.  Not really using it to change the characteristics of the headphones...some recordings need help.


----------



## DavidA

mortcola said:


> Yes, they’ve done a beautiful and gracious job with every little thing I needed done. John actually modified the GH4 to accommodate balanced inputs on my request/suggestion, and then added it to the catalog. I have no great powers. He was just that receptive.
> 
> I am a big fan of Schiit electronics. Their  Loki equalizer… Yes, they have produced a very transparent and innovative EQ… Does wonders to boost any of four frequency ranges, with subtle or major shifts in the frequency response. Without any of the intrinsic problems of EQ. One does hear what is lost by going through balanced to single ended, since that is the only option on Loki, which is apparently a test case in anticipation of a more sophisticated eq. But it does a beautiful job of deepening and emphasizing the bass frequencies… As well as the whole range… Without Any unnatural or otherwise compromised musical value. Listening to the music with and without the unit, with it active in the circuit but set at flat, or setting it bypass mode so that it’s just passing the line signal through to the amplifier, it’s practically indistinguishable on all modesFrom listening with it absent from the system.
> 
> Transparent and effective. And cheap. A little more than the cost of a decent neighborhood Italian meal. And a whole lot more civilized than punching holes in a high-end headphone.


EQ is not an option for me due to the way my stuff is setup for my main listening area: one source -> 3 DACs -> 4-5 amps
Another is that I tend to go straight from computer headphone jack to headphone on my other 2 systems, no amp or DAC used


----------



## mortcola

DavidA said:


> EQ is not an option for me due to the way my stuff is setup for my main listening area: one source -> 3 DACs -> 4-5 amps
> Another is that I tend to go straight from computer headphone jack to headphone on my other 2 systems, no amp or DAC used


Have you looked at all the possible configurations? It’s easy enough to work with that I can simply use it for set ups and music where needed… The manufacturer is also very helpful with suggestions. But you know your system and listening habits… I just found thatUnder many circumstances, it is the best possible solution to getting deeper bass  out of Grado headphones when desired, such that you really can’t complain anymore. The headphones, the driver, handle the enhancement signal perfectly well. They don’t sound over driven


----------



## Shane D

Amish said:


> I have not been tempted to dive into Schiit but the Loki is interesting. Back in the 80's and 90's I EQ'd everything but it has been years since I felt EQ was worth using. I still believe if I have to EQ it then maybe it's not the right kit for me but an EQ would be interesting to play with. I hear great things about Loki but I would prefer something larger and maybe better looking. Glad to hear they maybe working on a better EQ. I'm tempted to pick up the Loki just to goof around with it.
> 
> I just looked at the Loki again, Wish they had balanced connectors. My chain is all balanced.



The Loki is awesome and perfected my GH2's. It even gave more "body" to my T5p.2's, although the LCX is making them sing now.

I think it is a great product because it is somewhat affordable and dead easy to use. I think I will always have it somewhere in the chain.

Shane D


----------



## TooFrank

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Just got the HF3s in from Todd's loaner program this afternoon.  I've put about 60-90 minutes on them so far and should have some notes and comparisons to my GH2s in a few days.  But the first few things that jump out:
> 
> 
> They are more "in your face" -- soundstage is much closer / smaller than GH2s but still very enjoyable for most music.  The tone almost reminds me of turning the "Presence" knob up on vintage 70s and 80s hifi speakers.  This is great for additional details but might be considered "bright" for some people.  I've never tried the SR325x series, but I wonder if this sounds somewhat similar?
> ...



Nice feedback. I agree. This about the apparent resemblance with the 325s struck me too: Overall, the GH2s sound better than the HF3sm: more detail, space and bass. I have never owned a pair of 325s, but am wondering whether the HF3s may be a wooden version? Although with much more bass?


----------



## BobG55

Shane D said:


> The Loki is awesome and perfected my GH2's. It even gave more "body" to my T5p.2's, although the LCX is making them sing now.
> 
> I think it is a great product because it is somewhat affordable and dead easy to use. I think I will always have it somewhere in the chain.
> 
> Shane D



This is the Grado thread so I'll be brief : +1 on the Loki for perfecting the sound of my headphones also including my two Grados [RS1 w/ buttons & GS1000i].


----------



## railcannon

Is GS3000e have more bass and warmer than other grados like GH2?

I have GH1,GH2, GH4 and PS500e, 
My favorite is GH2 because It is not too bright, a little Restrained trebled Grado sound and have more bass than other grados. 

Is there someone who can describe the sound of the GS3000e  compared to grados I have?


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

TooFrank said:


> Nice feedback. I agree. This about the apparent resemblance with the 325s struck me too: Overall, the GH2s sound better than the HF3sm: more detail, space and bass. I have never owned a pair of 325s, but am wondering whether the HF3s may be a wooden version? Although with much more bass?



Thanks!  I think I might be spoiled by the GH2. It does so much so well. When I first switched from the GW100 (which I still love for what it is), I noticed better extension in both directions from the GH2. The GW100 seemed to have more bass at first, but it was a (in retrospect) mid bass bloom that’s pleasant and enjoyable, but not too accurate and kind of overwhelms the mids. I have read rumors that the GW100 uses the SR225e driver in the (larger) plastic housing to fit the Bluetooth electronics and battery. Having not heard the 225 personally, I can’t confirm but wouldn’t be too surprised considering the good quality of sound quality from a plastic can. To me, the HF3 falls pretty much right between the two of these:


Very similar bass reach as GW100: Great punch and warmth, noticeable emphasis in this region that clearly isn’t flat, but musical sounding. Gradual slope (bleed?) into mids.  Has noticeable extension down to around the 40-50Hz range if only bass notes are playing, but overshadowed by mid and upper bass.  I will say that the HF3 aren’t as exaggerated or emphasized in this “feature” and retains the enjoyment at least as well. 
Much cleaner mid to treble transition on HF3 than GW100, but not as good as GH2 because these have more peaks and some occasional sibilance that can snap me out of ‘the zone’. Where the GW100 has a very rapid upper treble drop off (haven’t measured the response), the HF3 extends pretty much as high as I can hear.
Female vocals and the fiddle are where I love to use these the most. Go listen to Alison Krauss & Union Station’s “New Favorite” album on these and you will see why.


----------



## VinMAC

Has anyone had a chance to compare the GS3000e to the GS1000i and also noticed differences in bass performance?


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

OK, so I completed my review and comparison of the HF3 here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-hf3-loaner-program.914851/#post-15334210

Quick summary:

Definitely on the bright side (one of the best I've heard for detail and instrument separation, at the cost of sounding harsh on some recordings especially above moderate listening levels)
Very neutral and flat bass response that does seem to roll of pretty quickly in the 60-70Hz range.  The plus side of this is there isn't a hint of a muddiness or bloat in the mid-bass / low mids.
Like mentioned above, the brightness makes for an incredibly precise imaging but this comes at the expense of a small "in your face" soundstage.
Look and feel is great.  The oak is beautiful, the white stitching on the black headband looks clean and is a great compliment to the rest of the cans.  They are light and very comfortable and never seem to get in the way.  The braided cable seems less twist and crinkle prone than the regular thicker cable style with the expense of occasionally hearing the cable rub on anything when listening at a quiet level.
If I didn't already have the GH2, I would likely purchase these as they make an excellent compliment to the laid back, punchy sound of the GW100.  Where the HF3 lacks in fun, engaging bass from the GW100, it makes up in spades with incredible detail.  I personally would probably buy them at $300 new simply because of the comfort, looks, and sound on intimate acoustic music.  But to my ears, the early bass roll off and occasional harshness doesn't make it work with my typical listening style for the price.  I know ratings are personal, but this is how I would rate the tested cans in my collection (with a 10/10 actually being the perfect headphone [nearly unobtainable].)

Based solely on sound quality *and* enjoyment
GH2: 8.5/10
HF3:  7.5/10
GW100: 7.5/10

Based on performance per dollar (ie, worth the price?)
GH2: 8.5/10 (bought used for good discount)
GW100: 8/10 (cheapest of all 3 even new, Bluetooth portability and fun bass adds to this as well)
HF3: 7.5/10 (I think they are objectively better sounding than GW100, but not enough to offset the $100 price difference)

Thanks for reading!


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

Selling my as new GH2's if anyone is interested. They sound amazing, best Grado's I've heard, better than the RS1i's I previously had, and I prefer them to my now sold GH1 as well. 

But they don't see any use so have to go.


----------



## TooFrank

ParaLoganGrado said:


> OK, so I completed my review and comparison of the HF3 here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-hf3-loaner-program.914851/#post-15334210
> 
> Quick summary:
> 
> ...


Wow, I am impressed - many thanks for  this review and the comparisons. I don't have your vocabulary in expressing the sound qualities. However, I do recognize and appreciate my own opinion when I read  I am the happy owner of all 3 grados and I am 100% in agreement with you. I my mind - although not having owned or listened to the 325s, the HF3s could be  a wooden relative
Cheers


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

TooFrank said:


> Wow, I am impressed - many thanks for  this review and the comparisons. I don't have your vocabulary in expressing the sound qualities. However, I do recognize and appreciate my own opinion when I read  I am the happy owner of all 3 grados and I am 100% in agreement with you. I my mind - although not having owned or listened to the 325s, the HF3s could be  a wooden relative
> Cheers



Thanks, I always have a hard time doing reviews for a couple reasons.  I have a decent case of ADHD and have a hard time organizing all the thoughts that are in my head into coherent thoughts for other people to read.  That's probably why I abuse bullet lists and break things into categories lol.  Also, I'm always afraid of using too many buzzwords and sounding like I write for 6moons or one of those sites that peddle AudioQuest speaker cables that cost $1000 / meter.  As you can see, the three page report on the HF3 loander thread is probably a lot more detailed than it needed to be, but I hope it helped some people at least!


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

So now, I am debating on what amp / dac to get?

Closeout Asgard 2 (1 watt of sweet, pure class A for 32 ohm GH2 / GW100) for $149, and possibly get a Modi for $99 (but size is different and wouldn't stack due to heat so take up more desktop space, 3 inputs is nice however!) making total between $149 and $249
New Asgard 3 (500mW class A bias with 3 watts of A/B on top)  I heard this is more neutral sounding and cooler running than A2.  Can also add in 4490 DAC card for $100 for all in one with 1x analog and 1x digital and total price between $199 and $299
Closeout 4490 stack - Asgard 2 and Bifrost 4490 for $348.  Benefits of standalone gear, more inputs, pure class A and matching size etc.  Cons of A2 running very hot, more space total, and still $50 more than loaded Asgard 3 and less overall power (1 watt is more than enough for my cans!)

I know I will never need all that power just for Grados, but every class A amp I have heard did have a pleasant sound to them, even if it meant running a space heater and putting out flea-watts.  Having analysis paralysis!  Lets bring the thread back to life lol


----------



## Shane D

ParaLoganGrado said:


> So now, I am debating on what amp / dac to get?
> 
> Closeout Asgard 2 (1 watt of sweet, pure class A for 32 ohm GH2 / GW100) for $149, and possibly get a Modi for $99 (but size is different and wouldn't stack due to heat so take up more desktop space, 3 inputs is nice however!) making total between $149 and $249
> New Asgard 3 (500mW class A bias with 3 watts of A/B on top)  I heard this is more neutral sounding and cooler running than A2.  Can also add in 4490 DAC card for $100 for all in one with 1x analog and 1x digital and total price between $199 and $299
> ...



I love my Grado's with my Vali 2. I just bought it used for $200.00Cdn., including shipping and I got a few extra tubes. Also, another amp I really like is the Liquid Spark. Of course neither have a DAC option, so...

I just last week bought a Topping D30 DAC for my computer and it is feeding my Burson Fun-Classic, which is feeding my Vanatoo T Zeroes. That would be a nice combo for your Grado's. I loved the Burson with my Grado's.

Shane D


----------



## DavidA

ParaLoganGrado said:


> So now, I am debating on what amp / dac to get?
> 
> Closeout Asgard 2 (1 watt of sweet, pure class A for 32 ohm GH2 / GW100) for $149, and possibly get a Modi for $99 (but size is different and wouldn't stack due to heat so take up more desktop space, 3 inputs is nice however!) making total between $149 and $249
> New Asgard 3 (500mW class A bias with 3 watts of A/B on top)  I heard this is more neutral sounding and cooler running than A2.  Can also add in 4490 DAC card for $100 for all in one with 1x analog and 1x digital and total price between $199 and $299
> ...


Agree the A2 runs a bit on the hot side but it works great as either a headphone amp or pre-amp for me and its why I have 2 of them.  For space reasons I also have 2 Modi2uber, Magni2uber (used as a pre-amp), Teac UD301 and AH-01, Ember, Lyr2 and BH Crack.  All amps pair great with my Grados (RS2e, SR225e and SR60) and alternative Grado drivers (Ypsilon R1 and S1 and Nhoord Red V2) except the BH Crack.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado (Dec 8, 2019)

DavidA said:


> Agree the A2 runs a bit on the hot side but it works great as either a headphone amp or pre-amp for me and its why I have 2 of them.  For space reasons I also have 2 Modi2uber, Magni2uber (used as a pre-amp), Teac UD301 and AH-01, Ember, Lyr2 and BH Crack.  All amps pair great with my Grados (RS2e, SR225e and SR60) and alternative Grado drivers (Ypsilon R1 and S1 and Nhoord Red V2) except the BH Crack.



How does the BottleHead (120 Ohm) do with lower impedance cans like Grados (32 Ohm)?  I would imagine it would alter the frequency response somewhat right?  Always wanted to try a simple OTL amp but afraid of how it might lose control or flat response with these cans.  Thanks!  Always interesting following your posts, you seem to be a tweaker (ha, get it, crack?) like me.  Of course, that usually means try it and see how you like it, but with a new baby on the way and Christmas coming up I don't have enough extra dough for two amps right now.

*Edit* -- whoops, didn't see your caveat at the very end until after I posted.  I am still curious how low impedance cans sound on it though!


----------



## sennfan83261

ParaLoganGrado said:


> How does the BottleHead (120 Ohm) do with lower impedance cans like Grados (32 Ohm)?  I would imagine it would alter the frequency response somewhat right?  Always wanted to try a simple OTL amp but afraid of how it might lose control or flat response with these cans.  Thanks!  Always interesting following your posts, you seem to be a tweaker (ha, get it, crack?) like me.


My review of the Grado HF-3 included a mention of trying out those cans on an OTL amp, the Darkvoice 336SE: 


sennfan83261 said:


> ... I tried out these cans with my Darkvoice 336SE (6F8G+6AS7) (fed by the SDAC-B) one evening to temper the treble a bit. Of course, by the numbers, the Darkvoice would not be an ideal fit for these low impedance cans (32ohms) since the output impedance of the Darkvoice is about 70ohms and higher. Accordingly, there was a pronounced treble roll-off while the bass was left largely untouched. This led to the treble sounding warmer but also far more distant compared to the bass. Predictably, OTL amps like the Darkvoice are not ideal for the HF3.


To add a few more words to that blurb, there was a disconnect between the bass and mids with respect to the rolled-off treble.  It made the cans sound hollow.


----------



## DavidA

ParaLoganGrado said:


> How does the BottleHead (120 Ohm) do with lower impedance cans like Grados (32 Ohm)?  I would imagine it would alter the frequency response somewhat right?  Always wanted to try a simple OTL amp but afraid of how it might lose control or flat response with these cans.  Thanks!  Always interesting following your posts, you seem to be a tweaker (ha, get it, crack?) like me.  Of course, that usually means try it and see how you like it, but with a new baby on the way and Christmas coming up I don't have enough extra dough for two amps right now.
> 
> *Edit* -- whoops, didn't see your caveat at the very end until after I posted.  I am still curious how low impedance cans sound on it though!



Just had a listen with my RS2e and BH Crack along with Ember and the biggest thing that makes the BH Crack not a good amp for low impedance headphones like the RS2e to me is that it tends to emphasize the bass a bit too much making it a mess at times but my friend Malia noted that it really seems to depend on what genres are playing since with some of the earlier rock/pop from the 60/70's many have a slight lack of bass and the BH Crack brings up the bass just enough to make the tracks a bit more enjoyable IMO.  Note that the output impedance of the BH Crack is dependent on the power tubes so the impedance can vary from a low of 70-75ohms to over 120ohms and for me since I prefer TS5998 or WE421a power tubes the output impedance is on the lower side, 75-80ohms IIRC.  I can get a similar effect on my Ember since you can change the output impedance on the fly with just 2 jumpers from a low of 0.1 to 35 to 120.


----------



## Shane D

DavidA said:


> Just had a listen with my RS2e and BH Crack along with Ember and the biggest thing that makes the BH Crack not a good amp for low impedance headphones like the RS2e to me is that it tends to emphasize the bass a bit too much making it a mess at times but my friend Malia noted that it really seems to depend on what genres are playing since with some of the earlier rock/pop from the 60/70's many have a slight lack of bass and the BH Crack brings up the bass just enough to make the tracks a bit more enjoyable IMO.  Note that the output impedance of the BH Crack is dependent on the power tubes so the impedance can vary from a low of 70-75ohms to over 120ohms and for me since I prefer TS5998 or WE421a power tubes the output impedance is on the lower side, 75-80ohms IIRC.  I can get a similar effect on my Ember since you can change the output impedance on the fly with just 2 jumpers from a low of 0.1 to 35 to 120.



How do you like your Ember with the Grado's? Do you set your impedance to 0.1? Is the Ember a favourite with Grado's, or just something you use the odd time for a change?

Shane D


----------



## Mataugust

Have to join here. Think I found my endgame with GS1000 on an old Luxman LV-107u. Perfecet to me.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Mataugust said:


> Have to join here. Think I found my endgame with GS1000 on an old Luxman LV-107u. Perfecet to me.



Oooh, that Luxman is a beauty!  I'd never heard of that before.  Glad you found a receiver that works.  My Parasound preamp must have quite a bit of series resistance in the headphone jack because my laptops' soundcards put out WAY more volume than it does.  My Onkyo receiver puts out more volume than the Parasound, but it starts to audibly distort before I get to "enjoyable" volume haha.


----------



## DavidA

Shane D said:


> How do you like your Ember with the Grado's? Do you set your impedance to 0.1? Is the Ember a favourite with Grado's, or just something you use the odd time for a change?
> 
> Shane D


Hi Shane, the Ember is just used once in awhile with my Grado or alternative driver builds since they are quite easy to drive and sound decent/good/great out of headphone jacks of computers (granted some of my systems have add in sound cards), DAPs (Fiio X3, X3ii) and even my S9 phone.  The only exception is the Ypsilon R1 which actually sounds best to me from my Lyr2 which makes no sense but its how I perceive them to sound best.


----------



## Shane D

DavidA said:


> Hi Shane, the Ember is just used once in awhile with my Grado or alternative driver builds since they are quite easy to drive and sound decent/good/great out of headphone jacks of computers (granted some of my systems have add in sound cards), DAPs (Fiio X3, X3ii) and even my S9 phone.  The only exception is the Ypsilon R1 which actually sounds best to me from my Lyr2 which makes no sense but its how I perceive them to sound best.



Thanks for the reply.

Shane D


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Welp, I just ordered a "Closeout" Asgard 2.  I was considering getting the classic stack with the Bitfrost 4490, but figured this should hold me over for a bit.  Hopefully the USPS isn't too bogged down to where my priority shipping selection is a waste of extra money!


----------



## Shane D

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Welp, I just ordered a "Closeout" Asgard 2.  I was considering getting the classic stack with the Bitfrost 4490, but figured this should hold me over for a bit.  Hopefully the USPS isn't too bogged down to where my priority shipping selection is a waste of extra money!



I have been thinking about the Asguard 3 for a while. But I think it just might be too similar to the SMSL SP200.

But the pricing on the the 3 and the 2 makes you think, why not?

Shane D


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Shane D said:


> I have been thinking about the Asguard 3 for a while. But I think it just might be too similar to the SMSL SP200.
> 
> But the pricing on the the 3 and the 2 makes you think, why not?
> 
> Shane D



Yup.  I was going to go for the 3 due to the lower temp and ability to add in a DAC card in one unit, but have never had any problems with any of my laptop / computers' sound cards other than sometimes low output.  With the holidays coming up and a kid on the way, I figured I should wait a few months to buy a separate DAC if I still feel the need


----------



## Shane D

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Yup.  I was going to go for the 3 due to the lower temp and ability to add in a DAC card in one unit, but have never had any problems with any of my laptop / computers' sound cards other than sometimes low output.  With the holidays coming up and a kid on the way, I figured I should wait a few months to buy a separate DAC if I still feel the need



I have zero interest in a DAC. I am very happy with my SMSL SU-8.

I have just been comparing my LCX SE to the Liquid Spark and wondering if I need both. I think $199.00 is a sweet spot for an amp. I really like my Vali 2, but I wonder about the Asguard 3. Some say it is very neutral and revealing, which I already have with my SMSL amp. I like the idea of running two SE amps and two balanced amps, but they all need to be different.

Shane D


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Shane D said:


> I have zero interest in a DAC. I am very happy with my SMSL SU-8.
> 
> I have just been comparing my LCX SE to the Liquid Spark and wondering if I need both. I think $199.00 is a sweet spot for an amp. I really like my Vali 2, but I wonder about the Asguard 3. Some say it is very neutral and revealing, which I already have with my SMSL amp. I like the idea of running two SE amps and two balanced amps, but they all need to be different.
> 
> Shane D



I am still interested in the A3 -- .5watt in Class A, plus 3.5 watts total per channel for 32 ohm cans like our Grados.  But, like you mentioned I have no real need for a DAC, and if I do in the future, I can still order a separate one.  Plus, when am I ever going to need even *1* watt with these cans?  Pretty sure I'd be deaf and the drivers would seize before needing that much power!  Honestly, I just think the novelty of being biased full in class A (as much of a novelty as it might be) is what makes me interested, and the fact that the stock might run out in the near future so I'd rather get one now, from the factory in new condition while they last!  Can always upgrade to the A3 later if need be.


----------



## Shane D

ParaLoganGrado said:


> I am still interested in the A3 -- .5watt in Class A, plus 3.5 watts total per channel for 32 ohm cans like our Grados.  But, like you mentioned I have no real need for a DAC, and if I do in the future, I can still order a separate one.  Plus, when am I ever going to need even *1* watt with these cans?  Pretty sure I'd be deaf and the drivers would seize before needing that much power!  Honestly, I just think the novelty of being biased full in class A (as much of a novelty as it might be) is what makes me interested, and the fact that the stock might run out in the near future so I'd rather get one now, from the factory in new condition while they last!  Can always upgrade to the A3 later if need be.



I hear you on the power front. Four of my headphones, I think,  are 32 Ohm. My hardest to drive headphones are my HD58X's. I NEVER go past 10:00 to 11:00 in low gain with any 'phones.
I really enjoy variety. I would like to have four different sounding amps. Weird thing about my collection is that the LCX sounds "tubier" than the Vali 2.

Shane D


----------



## Dogway

Are the Grados suited for watching movies? I appreciate warm, present rounded vocals but also a fair amount of soundstage and image, I was considering the HD700 too (after ditching Denon D7200), but now I don't know. I'm looking into sub 500$ new or used.


----------



## elira

Dogway said:


> Are the Grados suited for watching movies? I appreciate warm, present rounded vocals but also a fair amount of soundstage and image, I was considering the HD700 too (after ditching Denon D7200), but now I don't know. I'm looking into sub 500$ new or used.


I wouldn't say Grados are warm. Grados are clear, and have clear vocals. As per soundstage and image it feels natural. You should try one of the entry level models and see if you like how they sound. Higher end grados are kind of the same but better (in the SR line). The PS line has the biggest amount of low end as far as I can tell. I watched a ton of Netflix using my sr325is and it was good.


----------



## Dogway

I guess I meant them not to be cold or recessed, I read Grados were the reference for voice reproduction so that's what movies are about apart from soundstage, bass can help but then I might be asking too much. I plan to use them on lossless audio streams like blurays. I'm between GH4 or HD700, haven't read enough on Meze 99.


----------



## tricolor

Morning @Dogway & folks! Hope all is well!



Dogway said:


> Are the Grados suited for watching movies? I appreciate warm, present rounded vocals but also a fair amount of soundstage and image, I was considering the HD700 too (after ditching Denon D7200), but now I don't know. I'm looking into sub 500$ new or used.




I am not familiar with  headphones other than a GS1000i / SR125 and Beyerdynamics DT770... but my cents are that  it might be worth keeping an eye to "WHO" might be in the room as you are watching a movie... as open cans can work "almost" like a speaker to someone sitting in the same room, especially late at night...  

I usually keep the Beyerdynamic in the office BUT especially in the evenings i like to bring it home so I won't bother my partner...   BTW quality wise, I LOVE the Grados for movies and everything else...
cheers!


----------



## joseph69

I'm no movie guy so I've never tried this, but I'd have to think that watching a movie with a Grado would make you feel as if you're in it.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Dogway said:


> Are the Grados suited for watching movies? I appreciate warm, present rounded vocals but also a fair amount of soundstage and image, I was considering the HD700 too (after ditching Denon D7200), but now I don't know. I'm looking into sub 500$ new or used.



i think it's depend with the movie, if it's required really deep bass and utilize dolby atmos, you are out of luck with grado. but dialogues are crystal clear with grado and you feel like you're in the scenes in my experience, i could hear every little background noise


----------



## Dogway

Thanks for the replies, bass extension is a bonus but not a requirement, I guess there are few people that tested both phones for movies or acoustics. I will decide on one and give my opinion, my DAC+AMP is entry level d50s+atom which are said to sound analytical. Worse case I end in the phone game : )


----------



## zombywoof

Dogway said:


> Thanks for the replies, bass extension is a bonus but not a requirement, I guess there are few people that tested both phones for movies or acoustics. I will decide on one and give my opinion, my DAC+AMP is entry level d50s+atom which are said to sound analytical. Worse case I end in the phone game : )



I use my RS2e directly from the headphone out on my Yamaha receiver...total immersion in the movie.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

The mailman just left a hot pile of Schiit on my front porch.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

First notes on Asgard 2 so far:

Wow, the GH2s get LOUD, painfully so and I haven't even noticed distortion yet.
Can't believe it was on $150 -- the chassis is incredibly solid and sturdy, no dings, scratches, missing paint, the volume knob has a bit of resistance around the 1 o'clock position, but I rarely can turn it that high.
It does put off a lot of heat, but you can easily rest your hand on the top and it's not uncomfortable.
I've been mostly listening in high gain mode, just works best with the output from my computer (no external DAC).
Dead silent background, unless turned up very high and no music is playing.
Does seem to have a laid back sound that seems to negate the Grado upper mid / lower treble peak that a lot of people find offensive.  It might be my only complaint so far, but doesn't detract from my enjoyment at all -- just needs a little between ear adjustment.
I bet I would have liked the HF3 a bit more with this amp -- it's really worth $150, easily.


----------



## DavidA

Dogway said:


> Are the Grados suited for watching movies? I appreciate warm, present rounded vocals but also a fair amount of soundstage and image, I was considering the HD700 too (after ditching Denon D7200), but now I don't know. I'm looking into sub 500$ new or used.


I had a listen with my RS2e, HD700 and a few other headphones and connected to my HT receiver the HD700 is about the best all around for vocals, soundstage and imaging.  Its also one of the most comfortable headphones that I've used so its a plus for long movie sessions.


----------



## dr cornelius

Dogway said:


> Are the Grados suited for watching movies? I appreciate warm, present rounded vocals but also a fair amount of soundstage and image, I was considering the HD700 too (after ditching Denon D7200), but now I don't know. I'm looking into sub 500$ new or used.


I've used my RS2e's for watching movies, and binging TV series.  I'm using a Schiit Jotunheim with them - I like the Schiit/Grado combo...


----------



## Philimon

Dogway said:


> Are the Grados suited for watching movies? I appreciate warm, present rounded vocals but also a fair amount of soundstage and image, I was considering the HD700 too (after ditching Denon D7200), but now I don't know. I'm looking into sub 500$ new or used.



Grados are not the first recommendation for movies. They have higher distortion and smaller soundstage than average. 

$500 headphones are a bit off my radar so cant recommend anything in that realm. Good luck. 

BTW. Most things Ive read about hd700 are bad. Just get a 4XX or 6XX in the mean time as a reference and go from there.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Philimon said:


> Grados are not the first recommendation for movies. They have higher distortion and smaller soundstage than average.
> 
> $500 headphones are a bit off my radar so cant recommend anything in that realm. Good luck.
> 
> BTW. Most things Ive read about hd700 are bad. Just get a 4XX or 6XX in the mean time as a reference and go from there.



I've heard the HD700 are good phones, just that they weren't what people expected (referencing an assumed position between the 600 and 800 series.)  Never had the chance to actually listen to them myself, I don't know.  What are the complaints with the 700s?


----------



## HungryPanda

The HD700 is my favourite Sennheiser, HD 650 runs second


----------



## Philimon

ParaLoganGrado said:


> I've heard the HD700 are good phones, just that they weren't what people expected (referencing an assumed position between the 600 and 800 series.)  Never had the chance to actually listen to them myself, I don't know.  What are the complaints with the 700s?



An example:
https://diyaudioheaven.wordpress.com/headphones/measurements/brands-s-se/hd700/

I don't read too many user reviews here at Head-Fi because its difficult to sift through so cannot provide links. There are better forums for that but its against the rules here to even mention them by name, so sorry.

You're right though about the lofty expectations shadowing the existing merits of the hd700.


----------



## charlescc2

Hey guys, I've been looking to get some open back headphones for under $200, I'm coming from the ATH M50s and want to experience a bigger sound stage.  All my reading keeps bringing me to the Grado Prestige series.  I'm using the ES100 with my Galaxy S10--I'm wondering if it's worth getting the SR225e over the SR80e.  I've heard the SR125e is not the best value proposition.

Ultimately I just want to see what open headphone experience is like compared to the closed experience.  I do not like overly exaggerated bass, also would be disappointed in significantly understated bass, if that makes any sense.

Any advice or opinions are appreciated, especially the merits of SR80e vs SR225e given my music playback equipment.  If the sound quality upgrade is worth the $100 the price difference wouldn't bother me.


----------



## Dana Reed

charlescc2 said:


> Hey guys, I've been looking to get some open back headphones for under $200, I'm coming from the ATH M50s and want to experience a bigger sound stage.  All my reading keeps bringing me to the Grado Prestige series.  I'm using the ES100 with my Galaxy S10--I'm wondering if it's worth getting the SR225e over the SR80e.  I've heard the SR125e is not the best value proposition.
> 
> Ultimately I just want to see what open headphone experience is like compared to the closed experience.  I do not like overly exaggerated bass, also would be disappointed in significantly understated bass, if that makes any sense.
> 
> Any advice or opinions are appreciated, especially the merits of SR80e vs SR225e given my music playback equipment.  If the sound quality upgrade is worth the $100 the price difference wouldn't bother me.


Just get the 80s and then get a pair of L cushions on amazon for $10


----------



## Gippy (Dec 20, 2019)

charlescc2 said:


> I'm wondering if it's worth getting the SR225e over the SR80e.



Get the SR80e, then buy L-cushions. Note that the official L-cushions have two densities of foam, while third-party L-cushions have one. Official ones tend to make the sound sparkle more, so go with the third-party ones if you think the sound is too bright. You'll get about 90% of the sound of the SR225e this way. The last 10% comes from the SR225e's metal grill allowing more air to filter through than the SR80's plastic grill.

If you need more bass impact, do the venting mod. Use a hairdryer to soften the thermal glue holding the cups together. Then pull the cups apart, and poke holes in the felt with a ballpoint pen. Start with 2 and then add more if needed. Reheat the glue to put the cups back.

It is alleged that the Prestige series models all use the same driver, but you have people who swear they can hear a difference between the SR60e and SR80e. So who knows if the SR225e's driver is different, too? Personally, I feel all of the Prestige series sounds similar to each other, and you don't get the euphonic Grado goodness until you drop serious money on their wooden models.


----------



## charlescc2

Looks like I came to the right place and you guys gave me a shortcut to finding the information I was looking for.  Thanks!


----------



## Dana Reed

Gippy said:


> Get the SR80e, then buy L-cushions. Note that the official L-cushions have two densities of foam, while third-party L-cushions have one. Official ones tend to make the sound sparkle more, so go with the third-party ones if you think the sound is too bright. You'll get about 90% of the sound of the SR225e this way. The last 10% comes from the SR225e's metal grill allowing more air to filter through than the SR80's plastic grill.
> 
> If you need more bass impact, do the venting mod. Use a hairdryer to soften the thermal glue holding the cups together. Then pull the cups apart, and poke holes in the felt with a ballpoint pen. Start with 2 and then add more if needed. Reheat the glue to put the cups back.
> 
> It is alleged that the Prestige series models all use the same driver, but you have people who swear they can hear a difference between the SR60e and SR80e. So who knows if the SR225e's driver is different, too? Personally, I feel all of the Prestige series sounds similar to each other, and you don't get the euphonic Grado goodness until you drop serious money on their wooden models.


Love my new GH4s, and my trusty GS2000e !


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

This is what I'm rockin' out to this evening on my Grados:


What are you listening to this evening?


----------



## ruhenheiM




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## wormsdriver

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Dana Reed

ParaLoganGrado said:


> This is what I'm rockin' out to this evening on my Grados:
> 
> 
> What are you listening to this evening?



Rocking out tonight, but with speakers not headphones.  Doing the latest Tool Album on Magnepan 1.7i speakers.  Just saw them in D.C. this fall, and still loving it!


----------



## dr cornelius

charlescc2 said:


> Hey guys, I've been looking to get some open back headphones for under $200, I'm coming from the ATH M50s and want to experience a bigger sound stage.  All my reading keeps bringing me to the Grado Prestige series.  I'm using the ES100 with my Galaxy S10--I'm wondering if it's worth getting the SR225e over the SR80e.  I've heard the SR125e is not the best value proposition.
> 
> Ultimately I just want to see what open headphone experience is like compared to the closed experience.  I do not like overly exaggerated bass, also would be disappointed in significantly understated bass, if that makes any sense.
> 
> Any advice or opinions are appreciated, especially the merits of SR80e vs SR225e given my music playback equipment.  If the sound quality upgrade is worth the $100 the price difference wouldn't bother me.


If you really want a bigger soundstage, you have to go up the line in Grado.  IME, open back headphones don't always mean bigger, wide open sound - they just reduce the distortion one hears with closed back 'phones.  I have the 80e's and I never recommend them to people - closed in and uneven frequencies - and the L pads didn't help.  The 125e is actually a great can for the money, and IME where the less closed in sound starts with Grado.  I'd suggest the 125 or 225, otherwise check out Sennheiser HD 600 or 6XX...


----------



## charlescc2

dr cornelius said:


> If you really want a bigger soundstage, you have to go up the line in Grado.  IME, open back headphones don't always mean bigger, wide open sound - they just reduce the distortion one hears with closed back 'phones.  I have the 80e's and I never recommend them to people - closed in and uneven frequencies - and the L pads didn't help.  The 125e is actually a great can for the money, and IME where the less closed in sound starts with Grado.  I'd suggest the 125 or 225, otherwise check out Sennheiser HD 600 or 6XX...


Thanks.  I've been considering the 225 after further reading around as some do think there is a noticeable enough difference, even with changing pads on the 80.  But yeah, I've been leaning more towards the 6XX as that might seem to be a better value proposition with what I'm looking for.  Still not sure which way I'll go, but both of these options have me pretty excited to try them out.


----------



## rockfan1972

Any one try a Ibasso DX90 + Fiio A5 + PS500?

any recommendation for portable battery amplifier(without DAC) between DX90 and PS500?

Thanks!


----------



## zombywoof

rockfan1972 said:


> Any one try a Ibasso DX90 + Fiio A5 + PS500?
> 
> any recommendation for portable battery amplifier(without DAC) between DX90 and PS500?
> 
> Thanks!



I have the JDS Labs C5...really like it.  Use it with all my Grado's...HF2, HF3, SR325e, RS2e, and SR 125.  Not sure if they still offer this, though.  Probably not hard to find used.


----------



## zazex

rockfan1972 said:


> Any one try a Ibasso DX90 + Fiio A5 + PS500?
> 
> any recommendation for portable battery amplifier(without DAC) between DX90 and PS500?
> 
> Thanks!




I listen to that particular combo from time to time


----------



## zombywoof

Received GS1000 (i version, I believe...definitely not the e version...beyond that, not sure how to tell if they are i or earlier) from The Music Room today.  Great folks.  I was able to trade some headphones that I am was no longer using, and got a very fair offer to help offset the asking price for the GS1000.  The GS1000 are In really excellent condition, and the ear cushions look to be the OEM Grado cushions, and new.  Also received the extension cable and 1/4" to 3.5 mm adapter cable.  Will be doing some listening later today.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

zombywoof said:


> Received GS1000 (i version, I believe...definitely not the e version...beyond that, not sure how to tell if they are i or earlier) from The Music Room today.  Great folks.  I was able to trade some headphones that I am was no longer using, and got a very fair offer to help offset the asking price for the GS1000.  The GS1000 are In really excellent condition, and the ear cushions look to be the OEM Grado cushions, and new.  Also received the extension cable and 1/4" to 3.5 mm adapter cable.  Will be doing some listening later today.



Excited for you.  I've yet to come across any of the Statement or Professional series myself.  I'd definitely have to audition one before trading in or replacing my current cans!  I don't think there are any dealers around me that carry Grados.  Most of the higher-end audio shops only carry speakers and home theater stuff, and the places that sell good cans usually only carry the popular Sennheisers, Sonys or Bose.


----------



## headfry (Dec 22, 2019)

ruthieandjohn said:


> Great review of the oft-overlooked Grado GR10e IEMs, as well as their bassy every-day IGE3s, by The Headphone Guru, *here.
> 
> *




I recently purchased the GR10e, to replace the Shure SE535's
 I bought over two years ago used
as one side finally succumbed to age and probably blew a driver 
(much reduced volume, switching cable ends doesn't help).

All the really positive reviews didn't fully prepare me ....these are really, really musical! In my setup,
listening at lower volume, I think that these are a lot better than my beloved SR225e's and not far
from my amazing GS1000i's!

I agree, these are generally overlooked! I adore the sound, although the fit could be better
in one ear. Still, I believe that many on this site would love these IEM's....for me, they are
so good there is absolutely no need to seek or wish for better! The midrange is so so good,
with the rest of the spectrum really well balanced, naturally (and coherently) detailed....
everything Grado is known for and then some!

If I had to sum up their quality, for me everything I play through them gives the ultimate from the
artist, performance and recording/production. There is a sense of 100% of everything coming through, with no noticeable weaknesses.

I do use a bit of eq mostly to subtly boost the bass and to taste. And as is usual
with Grado's, they have good bass but are not for bass heads.

If I've encouraged a few of you to give these an audition then great, as I adore the experience of these!


----------



## zombywoof

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Excited for you.  I've yet to come across any of the Statement or Professional series myself.  I'd definitely have to audition one before trading in or replacing my current cans!  I don't think there are any dealers around me that carry Grados.  Most of the higher-end audio shops only carry speakers and home theater stuff, and the places that sell good cans usually only carry the popular Sennheisers, Sonys or Bose.



Yes, I am fortunate to have an audio shop that carries nearly the full line of Grado headphones, as well as other popular brands (Sennheiser, Beyerdyamic, Hifiman, Focal, etc.).  I am not an audiophile, and I am pretty sure my old ears are not able to discriminate as well as others so it is important for me to hear before I buy.  First impressions after only an hour or so are very favorable.  My RS2e are the standard and I will be comparing the GS1000 to those.


----------



## joseph69

zombywoof said:


> Received GS1000 (i version, I believe...definitely not the e version...*beyond that, not sure how to tell if they are i or earlier)* from The Music Room today.


Right, the (e) would say it on the cup and has a 12-conducto cable. 
The GS1000 has a 4-conductor cable and the (i) has an 8-conductor cable.


----------



## BobG55

zombywoof said:


> Received GS1000 (i version, I believe...definitely not the e version...beyond that, not sure how to tell if they are i or earlier) from The Music Room today.  Great folks.  I was able to trade some headphones that I am was no longer using, and got a very fair offer to help offset the asking price for the GS1000.  The GS1000 are In really excellent condition, and the ear cushions look to be the OEM Grado cushions, and new.  Also received the extension cable and 1/4" to 3.5 mm adapter cable.  Will be doing some listening later today.



Zombywoof, if you've scored a pair of GS1000_*i *_you got yourself one of the best ever made headphone period.  All you need to do besides listening to them is read the reviews about them to realize what you have in your possession.  There are three headphones that I will never part with and which I've owned for years now : the Senns HD600, HD650 & the Grado GS1000_*i *_.   I've owned the HD800, HD800 S, the Utopia, the HE560 & HE500 and a few other much more expensive headphones and to my taste and to my ears the GS1000_*i *_gives me a superior sound and value for my money.  Very happy for you.  Congratulations.


----------



## zombywoof

joseph69 said:


> Right, the (e) would say it on the cup and has a 12-conducto cable.
> The GS1000 has a 4-conductor cable and the (i) has an 8-conductor cable.



Many thanks. I did not receive the original package.  Definitely not the "e" as there is no marking on the cups.  If the cable the telling feature between the original and the "i" versions, and the outward appearance of the cable is any indication, I have the "i."  The cable is identical to my SR125i.


----------



## joseph69

zombywoof said:


> Many thanks. I did not receive the original package.  Definitely not the "e" as there is no marking on the cups.  If the cable the telling feature between the original and the "i" versions, and the outward appearance of the cable is any indication, I have the "i."  The cable is identical to my SR125i.


The right side driver wires are white (+) & blue (-) and the left side driver wires are red (+) and blue (-). Take a look through either the L or R cup screen of your drivers. If you have 1 wire going to each, the + & - you have a 4-conductor cable telling you it's a GS1000. If you have 2 wires going to each, the + & - you have an 8-conductor cable telling you it's a GS1000i.
This way you'll know 100% what you have.


----------



## zombywoof

joseph69 said:


> The right side driver wires are white (+) & blue (-) and the left side driver wires are red (+) and blue (-). Take a look through either the L or R cup screen of your drivers. If you have 1 wire going to each, the + & - you have a 4-conductor cable telling you it's a GS1000. If you have 2 wires going to each, the + & - you have an 8-conductor cable telling you it's a GS1000i.
> This way you'll know 100% what you have.



Thanks, so much.  It is an “i.”  Four wires each side.


----------



## joseph69

You're welcome.
Now you know 100% that you have a GS1000i.
I should've mentioned to take a look at this in my first reply.


----------



## zombywoof

pho





joseph69 said:


> You're welcome.
> Now you know 100% that you have a GS1000i.
> I should've mentioned to take a look at this in my first reply.



No worries...your help is appreciated.  When you mentioned the 4 conductor / 8 conductor differentiation between the original and "i", I got my trusty mag-lite and had a peek through the grills.  The wires on mine are white/black and red/black...a pair of each color on each driver...so definitely, eight wires total. I had a listen last night (Bob Marley - Legend from 1/4" headphone out on my Onkyo CD deck.).  Really, really nice.  To me ears the bass is absolutely perfect...very clear and crisp...sounds like an odd way to describe bass, but my point is that the bass is distinct from the remainder of the mix.  This is my first extended experience with the G cushions.  I had tried them years ago on my RS2e but did not think they made any contribution to improving the sound.  I am guessing that the Grado folks know which cushion style works best, and they supply the headphones with the appropriate ear cushions.  I will say that the G cushions are really comfortable...these headphones disappear once they are in place. Took me a while to find the sweet spot.  Based on what I have read and heard, it looks like I got a sweet deal on some outstanding headphones.  Again, thanks for your comments, and Happy Holidays...I know I will be enjoying mine. (Also hoping there is a Schitt Magni and Loki under the tree.)


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

zombywoof said:


> pho
> 
> ...these headphones disappear once they are in place. *Took me a while to find the sweet spot.*  Based on what I have read and heard, it looks like I got a sweet deal on some outstanding headphones.  Again, thanks for your comments, and Happy Holidays...I know I will be enjoying mine. (Also hoping there is a Schitt Magni and Loki under the tree.)



So I'm not crazy lol.  Even with the L-cushions on mine, I do have to do some adjusting to get it right -- both for comfort and best sound.  To make things easier, I usually just slide my glasses' frames above the cusions and adjust the cans for best comfort / sound, then rest the frames on top of the cushions.  I've yet to hear any with the G-cushions, but I've heard they don't improve the GH2 so don't want to spend ~$50 on them just for the offshoot they help on these.  I wonder how the Gs would work with glasses?


----------



## zombywoof

ParaLoganGrado said:


> So I'm not crazy lol.  Even with the L-cushions on mine, I do have to do some adjusting to get it right -- both for comfort and best sound.  To make things easier, I usually just slide my glasses' frames above the cusions and adjust the cans for best comfort / sound, then rest the frames on top of the cushions.  I've yet to hear any with the G-cushions, but I've heard they don't improve the GH2 so don't want to spend ~$50 on them just for the offshoot they help on these.  I wonder how the Gs would work with glasses?



 I can't say whether or not this disqualifies you from being crazy...

...but I recall reading somewhere that, more so than other headphones, Grado's require a bit of experimentation to identify the sweet spot.  I do not recall every having this issue or thinking about it with the L cushions on my RS2e, but I will be revisiting this.  I wear glasses (fairly bulky plastic frames) and I place the G cushions right over the temples with no issues or comfort limitations.  I listened for about 2 hours last night and found them to be very comfortable..in fact, fell asleep with them on while listening to Pat Metheny Group - Falcon and Snowman Soundtrack.


----------



## Shane D

I love my Grado's! I am currently in a marathon with my Koss electrostatics, but I got a nice little delivery in the mail today.

I managed to break a gimbal on my Grado's while changing earpads. I contacted them and asked if I could buy one or two. They guy said he would throw one in the mail. Got it today with no charge for the item or shipping (I am in Canada).

Just reinforces my love for Grado.

Shane D


----------



## zombywoof

[QUOTE="Shane D, post: 15377833
I managed to break a gimbal on my Grado's while changing earpads. I contacted them and asked if I could buy one or two. They guy said he would throw one in the mail. Got it today with no charge for the item or shipping (I am in Canada).

Just reinforces my love for Grado.

Shane D[/QUOTE]

I had a recent experience with a rod block that was cracked.  Contacted Grado by email and got a response the same day that they would drop a set in the mail to me.  No charge, no questions.  They not only make a great product, but support their products, as well.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Merry Christmas from Kentucky!


----------



## ESL-1

Merry Christmas from Brooklyn, land of Grado.


----------



## Shane D

A belated Merry Christmas to all from Canada!


Shane D


----------



## zombywoof

...ditto from North Carolina.  Best wishes to everyone here for a healthy, happy 2020!


----------



## joseph69

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## acguitar84

PS1000e tonight lots of fun!! Merry Christmas Everyone.


----------



## zombywoof

My little piece of holiday heaven...enjoying the GS1000.


----------



## BobG55

zombywoof said:


> My little piece of holiday heaven...enjoying the GS1000.



Very nice set-up and with Skydog complementing the whole.  It doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## zombywoof (Dec 27, 2019)

Yesterday, I received a nice package in the mail from our friends in Brooklyn, NY.  The right rod block on my HF2 had a crack, not really impacting my ability to use the headphones, but my anal retentive tendencies will not allow me to ignore such things.  I also noticed recently that the left rod block had loosened its grip on the steel rod.  As a result the left ear cup would slide down during use requiring me to regularly readjust the position.  I e-mailed Grado and they answered same day to ask for my mailing address as they wanted to send replacements.  No charge, no questions asked.  When I opened the package yesterday, I found the replacement rod blocks, as promised, and two brand new gimbals...the premium metal, full circle style.  Repaired and upgraded my HF2 in one slick operation.  How awesome is that?   I was a Grado fan for life before this incident.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

That's awesome!  I might need to do that in the future -- might right rod block is a bit loose.  It doesn't slip when I am wearing it, but whenever I take them off and put them back on it's extended a bit more.  Seems to be getting gradually a bit looser in the 2~3 months I've had them (second owner).  As of now, it's more of just an anal-retentive thing of mine since it doesn't affect my enjoyment or the performance...


----------



## zombywoof

ParaLoganGrado said:


> That's awesome!  I might need to do that in the future -- might right rod block is a bit loose.  It doesn't slip when I am wearing it, but whenever I take them off and put them back on it's extended a bit more.  Seems to be getting gradually a bit looser in the 2~3 months I've had them (second owner).  As of now, it's more of just an anal-retentive thing of mine since it doesn't affect my enjoyment or the performance...



These work, as well, for maintaining the desired position of the rod / rod block.  Hat's off to fellow Head-Fier, Oteil, for making me aware of these.


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Dec 29, 2019)

*Grado GW100 Impressions
*
After promising she wouldn't buy me any more headphones (I have about 50), my wife DID buy me a pair for Christmas... the wireless Grado GW100!  She said that they were so special, that they did not count against my headphone quota!

They have the flat "comfie" pads like the SR60e, SR80e, and SR125e.  They are extremely light, all black plastic construction (except the grill on the earpiece and the spring of the headband, oh, and the posts that hold the earpieces, er… and the wires, and...).  They have no model number on them (but they do say Grado Wireless Series).

Like all Grado headphones to date, they are open (well... more properly, I'd say "semi-open," as they must block some of the space between driver and outside of earpiece by the Bluetooth electronics... you cannot see light through them).  Grado points out that they block 60% more of the sound between inside and out as the regular wired open Grados.

They sound spacious and open, with as much ability to present a bass line as my Sennheiser Momentum 2 AEBT (Around Ear Blue Tooth), but with more spacious openness, wider sound stage, and more treble bite (though not as much as wired Grados).

Their Bluetooth pairs easily, does not drop out, and works at least up to the 10 meter distance that they advertise.  They are very comfortable to wear, mainly due to their lightness and the choice of flat pads. 

I am amused when reviewers fulminate and harrumph about the fact that these are open.  It is like buying a red Ferrari and then complaining that it is so... red!  As these reviewers note, because they are open, you can both hear and be heard by the outside world (though not as much as most open headphones).  If you are using these for commutes on public transportation in close quarters with others, that can be a problem.  However, if you are walking, you get both the better sound and the ability to hear approaching danger, e.g., cars, more easily, and if you are inside, you can be in a quiet environment and enjoy being untethered by a wire.  I love my Audeze iSine 20 IEMs, my Apple Ear Pods and Air Pods for the same reason... I can remain aware of my surroundings and I am not often in a loud environment close to other people.

The Grado GW100s occupy a special place in my collection of wireless headphones, which include the Sennheiser Momentum 2 AEBT mentioned earlier, the Parrot Zik, the V-MODA Crossfade Wireless, and the Sennheiser PXT 310BT folding shirt-pocket-portable Bluetooths.  I use the GW100s more than any others.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

ruthieandjohn said:


> *Grado GW100 Impressions
> *
> They have the flat "comfie" pads like the SR60e, SR80e, and SR125e.  They are extremely light, all black plastic construction (except the grill on the earpiece and the spring of the headband, oh, and the posts that hold the earpieces, er… and the wires, and...).  They have no model number on them (but they do say Grado Wireless Series).
> .....
> ...



The GW100 were my first wireless and first Grado -- definitely occupy a special place for me!  I _impulsively_ bought them on a Wednesday and paid for next day air shipping because we were leaving for an Alaskan cruise on Friday around noon!  Luckily they arrived on time, and I listened to them every day of the beautiful trip.  Certain songs bring back the memories of the vast blue Pacific ocean, the glaciers, sitting on our cabin's porch with my feet propped up drinking a single malt, etc. thanks to being able to take these everywhere without tangling wires or amps to carry around.  The battery lasts a LOT longer than the 15 hours they suggest.  I fully charged them before leaving for the airport (1.5 hour drive) and listened most of the way there.  Then I listened to them in the airport about 1/2 the time (probably another 2-3 hours -- flight was pushed back almost 5 hours).  Then each leg of the trip (Cincinnati to Denver, Denver to Seattle).  I didn't have to charge them again until day 5 of the cruise and listened to them at least 2-3 hours a night after everyone else went to bed and I walked the deck.

Regarding the pads -- I think they have a larger diameter than the original comfies.  They don't fit or stay on my GH2s, and vice versa L-Pads don't stretch around the GW-100 (I didn't force it to fit as I only have one pair of L-Pads now.)

The range is a fickle thing!  If I put my phone in my right pant pocket (I am 6'2", so a decent distance from my head, I guess?) the sound drops out frequently.  If I put it in my left pocket, it works 95% of the time.  The times they drop is when I am mowing and do a 180* turn and I guess the phone swings too far?  The strange thin is -- when I walk around the house I can leave my phone on the kitchen table and walk the entire downstairs without signal dropping!


----------



## ESL-1

ruthieandjohn said:


> *Grado GW100 Impressions
> *
> After promising she wouldn't buy me any more headphones (I have about 50), my wife DID buy me a pair for Christmas... the wireless Grado GW100!  She said that they were so special, that they did not count against my headphone quota!
> 
> ...



I agree, Grado has done an admirable job with these.  They also come with a wire so if you settled you can switch to that instead of using Blu Tooth.  I was told by a good source that they will even sound a touch better when hard wired.  That aside I think the are an excellent value, recommended if they fit your needs.


----------



## zombywoof

ruthieandjohn said:


> *Grado GW100 Impressions
> *
> After promising she wouldn't buy me any more headphones (I have about 50), my wife DID buy me a pair for Christmas... the wireless Grado GW100!  She said that they were so special, that they did not count against my headphone quota!
> 
> ...



Very nice.  I have tried several wireless headphones and have been generally unimpressed with the sound quality.  And, most of them seem to have very fussy controls.  I like the simplicity of the Grado version.  I don't have an immediate need for wireless headphones but am glad to have these impressions of the Grado GW100 from folks who follow this thread should my needs change.

On another subject,  I am loving my GS1000i.  Over the past few days, I have done some comparisons to the RS2e on familiar recordings...early impressions indicate that I probably don't need to hang on to the RS2e.  Can't imagine they are going to get much head time going forward.  We'll see.  The GS1000i are a nice compliment to the HF2.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Dang, it got quiet in here.  Everyone listening too much to come in here and post?  lol


----------



## HungryPanda

Must be


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Alternating between Bluegrass and Melodic Deathmetal this morning.  Gotta keep on your toes


----------



## Shane D

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Dang, it got quiet in here.  Everyone listening too much to come in here and post?  lol



I think it is just all the working people are back at work. I noticed that a lot of forums are quieter.

Shane D


----------



## Shane D

Keeping in the vein of woody headphones, I am currently enjoying my newest addition to the collection:


----------



## gregorya

zombywoof said:


> These work, as well, for maintaining the desired position of the rod / rod block.  Hat's off to fellow Head-Fier, Oteil, for making me aware of these.



Thanks. Is there a trick for removing the black end cap on the rod in order to attach the collars? Are they glued on?


----------



## Shane D

gregorya said:


> Thanks. Is there a trick for removing the black end cap on the rod in order to attach the collars? Are they glued on?



Just pull them off.

Shane D


----------



## joseph69

gregorya said:


> Thanks. Is there a trick for removing the black end cap on the rod in order to attach the collars? Are they glued on?


Yes, they're glued on, and some are harder than others to remove. If you have an issue pulling them off, try heating the up with a hairdryer. If by chance you ruin them replace them with *these*.
I don't even glue mine back on, I just slip them on and they don't go anywhere.


----------



## Shane D

joseph69 said:


> Yes, they're glued on, and some are harder than others to remove. If you have an issue pulling them off, try heating the up with a hairdryer. If by chance you ruin them replace them with *these*.
> I don't even glue mine back on, I just slip them on and they don't go anywhere.



They must have been sloppy on mine then, because they came right off.

Shane D


----------



## joseph69

Some definitely have more glue than others.
I've actually ruined some taking them off even after heating them a bit.


----------



## Shane D

joseph69 said:


> Some definitely have more glue than others.
> I've actually ruined some taking them off even after heating them a bit.



Mine both slipped off easily, which I must say, surprised me.

Shane D


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

I was just randomly thinking, I _*really*_ wish Schiit made an Asgard sized Loki in black.  As it stands now, not sure how I can fit anything else on my computer desk, so side by side setup isn't going to work.  Stacking it on top of the Asgard with all its heat is not idea, either.  And putting it underneath would not be very balanced, plus the whole silver vs black thing.. Otherwise, it seems like a perfect piece of additional gear for me to tweak around with, especially for the price!  I bet if they created a Loki with the Asgard chassis, added an input switch in the back (maybe just two total inputs?), and offered it in black it'd fly off the shelves for even $200.  Plus this way, I could even integrate it into my stereo system downstairs and would be tempted to buy two!


----------



## Shane D

ParaLoganGrado said:


> I was just randomly thinking, I _*really*_ wish Schiit made an Asgard sized Loki in black.  As it stands now, not sure how I can fit anything else on my computer desk, so side by side setup isn't going to work.  Stacking it on top of the Asgard with all its heat is not idea, either.  And putting it underneath would not be very balanced, plus the whole silver vs black thing.. Otherwise, it seems like a perfect piece of additional gear for me to tweak around with, especially for the price!  I bet if they created a Loki with the Asgard chassis, added an input switch in the back (maybe just two total inputs?), and offered it in black it'd fly off the shelves for even $200.  Plus this way, I could even integrate it into my stereo system downstairs and would be tempted to buy two!



When the desk fills up, you build upward.



Shane D


----------



## Dana Reed

Shane D said:


> Mine both slipped off easily, which I must say, surprised me.
> 
> Shane D


Mine on the 325e slipped off too.  Grado sent me replacements and I used 2 part epoxy.  That was 3 years ago.


----------



## Shane D

Dana Reed said:


> Mine on the 325e slipped off too.  Grado sent me replacements and I used 2 part epoxy.  That was 3 years ago.



I had to actually pull mine off. There is enough friction that I didn't bother putting anything on mine.

Shane D


----------



## PhenixS1970

Hi All,

Does anyone know if there is a "frequency graph" online somewhere showing the difference between the RS1e and the Alessandro MS Pro(e).  I learned that the latter is tuned a bit more neutral but curious how this reflects in a comparative graph .  Thanks.


----------



## Harry Manback

FYI - some Bushmills available on ebay.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/184128434186?ul_noapp=true


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Harry Manback said:


> FYI - some Bushmills available on ebay.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/184128434186?ul_noapp=true



Are those pure "closed back"?  If so, it would be interesting to hear how they sound vs. the traditional Grado sound.  However, I'm not about to drop $450~$700 to find out


----------



## Harry Manback

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Are those pure "closed back"?  If so, it would be interesting to hear how they sound vs. the traditional Grado sound.  However, I'm not about to drop $450~$700 to find out



I don't think so.  I think it has vents.  I'm not the owner though, so don't take my word for it.  They belong to a friend of mine who really hasn't used them much.


----------



## joseph69

Shane D said:


> There is enough friction that I didn't bother putting anything on mine.


No need to put any adhesive on for the caps.



ParaLoganGrado said:


> Are those pure "closed back"?  If so, it would be interesting to hear how they sound vs. the traditional Grado sound.  However, I'm not about to drop $450~$700 to find out


No, they're not closed back, they are vented around the circumference of the cups.


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Jan 15, 2020)

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Are those pure "closed back"?  If so, it would be interesting to hear how they sound vs. the traditional Grado sound.  However, I'm not about to drop $450~$700 to find out






Look up Bushmills link in the red post in my signature below. V


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

ruthieandjohn said:


> Look up Bushmills link in the red post in my signature below. V



Thanks for the quick comparison chart!  The overall score and "Transparency" score look very appealling, however the three categories you have marked as a "1" for me are some of my most important features when listening to headphones.  Oh well, didn't have a spot in the budget for a new set of cans.  My wife might not be happy if another pair of wooden headphones show up ~1.5 months before our new baby


----------



## fleasbaby

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Are those pure "closed back"?  If so, it would be interesting to hear how they sound vs. the traditional Grado sound.  However, I'm not about to drop $450~$700 to find out



I recently rebuilt a pair for a good customer.They're heavily vented. That and the foam pads mean almost zero isolation.


----------



## Bob Ley

I have a lightly used pair of HF3's if anyone interested:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-hf3.923202/#post-15416212


----------



## zombywoof

Harry Manback said:


> FYI - some Bushmills available on ebay.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/184128434186?ul_noapp=true



Sold!  Didn't last very long.


----------



## Billylights

Wow!


----------



## zombywoof

Billylights said:


> Wow!



Didn't even have enough time to figure out what I would need to sell...


----------



## Shane D

If anyone is looking for a flash back, there is a set of GS1000i's for sale on Canuck Audio Mart. The price is $350.00 in Canuck bucks.

Shane D


----------



## zombywoof

Shane D said:


> If anyone is looking for a flash back, there is a set of GS1000i's for sale on Canuck Audio Mart. The price is $350.00 in Canuck bucks.
> 
> Shane D



Really enjoying my GS1000i.  I have had them for about a month now.  I have a Schitt Vali 2 on order...looking forward to using this amp with them.  Currently using Modi / Loki / Magni 3+.


----------



## Shane D

zombywoof said:


> Really enjoying my GS1000i.  I have had them for about a month now.  I have a Schitt Vali 2 on order...looking forward to using this amp with them.  Currently using Modi / Loki / Magni 3+.



I am curious about them and the guy is only about an hour from me (which NEVER happens to me). However I have bought a set of headphones, traded for a set of headphones and ordered yet another amp in the last few weeks.

I have to tap out for now.

Shane D


----------



## zombywoof

@Shane D 
I see in your signature that you have a Vali 2.  How do you like it paired with your GH2?


----------



## Shane D

zombywoof said:


> @Shane D
> I see in your signature that you have a Vali 2.  How do you like it paired with your GH2?



It's not bad, but keep in mind the Vali 2 is not at all tubey. And I have three different tubes. My LCX sounds "tubier".

I actually ordered a used XDuoo TA-20. I am going to compare it to the Vali 2 (which I also bought used) and see which is "tubier". Of course the TA-20 has more power and is balanced.

Shane D


----------



## gregorya

Shane D said:


> If anyone is looking for a flash back, there is a set of GS1000i's for sale on Canuck Audio Mart. The price is $350.00 in Canuck bucks.
> 
> Shane D



I can't find the listing, can you post the link?.. thanks


----------



## joseph69 (Jan 17, 2020)

gregorya said:


> I can't find the listing, can you post the link?.. thanks


*Here* you go, but they're sold.


----------



## Shane D

That was fast! Cheapest pair of woodies I have ever seen.

Shane D


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> *Here* you go, but they're sold.


somehow i got the feeling the seller is @BobG55


----------



## BobG55 (Jan 17, 2020)

ruhenheiM said:


> somehow i got the feeling the seller is @BobG55




Wow, a regular Sherlock Hemlock.  Well done.  Now to answer the proverbial question everyone is dying to find out I’m sure : why so cheap ?  I bought them over a year ago for $500.00 CDN & I didn’t listen to them that much any more.  I needed some cash to pay for two very rare and hard to find CD/ albums sold at a high cost in American currency.  I don’t like being in debt so I figured I’d sell them quickly at a good price and have some cash left over for more music.  I listen to CDs and have been buying a lot of blues albums during the past year.  Some of them are hard find and cost more than the average CD.  The buyer sent the money EMT = no PP fees and the money is sitting in my bank account as of this morning.  I could have sold them at a higher price but then I could also have waited a few weeks before they sold & I didn’t want to wait.  Then there’s the potential buyer who wants to barter or bargain and I’m not always in the mood for that sort of thing.  I look at it this way : it’s like I rented them for more than a year for $150.00.


----------



## Shane D

BobG55 said:


> Wow, a regular Sherlock Hemlock.  Well done.  Now to answer the proverbial question everyone is dying to find out I’m sure : why so cheap ?  I bought them over a year ago for $500.00 CDN & I didn’t listen to them that much any more.  I needed some cash to pay for two very rare and hard to find CD/ albums sold at a high cost in American currency.  I don’t like being in debt so I figured I’d sell them quickly at a good price and have some cash left over for more music.  I listen to CDs and have been buying a lot of blues albums during the past year.  Some of them are hard find and cost more than the average CD.  The buyer sent the money EMT = no PP fees and the money is sitting in my bank account as of this morning.



I had no idea that you were so close to me. Not many of us around these parts.

Shane D


----------



## BobG55

Shane D said:


> I had no idea that you were so close to me. Not many of us around these parts.
> 
> Shane D



We talked about that a couple of years ago, in another thread or you might have sent me a message, I’ll have to check.  Yeah, you live in “the city” as they say in these parts.  I moved here to Milton, NS eight years ago this coming March, from Ottawa after retiring.  Milton is a very small village not far from the ocean.  Paradise.


----------



## Shane D (Jan 17, 2020)

BobG55 said:


> We talked about that a couple of years ago, in another thread or you might have sent me a message, I’ll have to check.  Yeah, you live in “the city” as they say in these parts.  I moved here to Milton, NS eight years ago this coming March, from Ottawa after retiring.  Milton is a very small village not far from the ocean.  Paradise.



I wondered about that as I was typing.

Any other amazing gear you want to sell dirt cheap? I could drive down for pick-up. 

Shane D


----------



## BobG55

Not for now Shane. What I have left is pretty much keepsake.


----------



## Shane D

BobG55 said:


> Not for now Shane. What I have left is pretty much keepsake.



What other headphones do you have? And how would you describe the GS1000i compared to them? If you don't mind me asking.

Thanks.

Shane D


----------



## ruhenheiM

BobG55 said:


> Wow, a regular Sherlock Hemlock.  Well done.  Now to answer the proverbial question everyone is dying to find out I’m sure : why so cheap ?  I bought them over a year ago for $500.00 CDN & I didn’t listen to them that much any more.  I needed some cash to pay for two very rare and hard to find CD/ albums sold at a high cost in American currency.  I don’t like being in debt so I figured I’d sell them quickly at a good price and have some cash left over for more music.  I listen to CDs and have been buying a lot of blues albums during the past year.  Some of them are hard find and cost more than the average CD.  The buyer sent the money EMT = no PP fees and the money is sitting in my bank account as of this morning.  I could have sold them at a higher price but then I could also have waited a few weeks before selling.  Then there’s the potential buyer who wants to barter or bargain and I’m not always in the mood for that sort of thing.  I look at it this way : it’s like I rented them for more than a year for $150.00.



traitor!!! hahaha
wow for couple of albums, a real music lover. salute! i don't think i can follow your way, headphone for few albums. man i'm such a hoarder


----------



## BobG55 (Jan 17, 2020)

ruhenheiM said:


> traitor!!! hahaha
> wow for couple of albums, a real music lover. salute! i don't think i can follow your way, headphone for few albums. man i'm such a hoarder



There are other monetary circumstances presently in my life.  The two albums, as previously mentioned, were quite expensive because they’re rare and the currency exchange is murder on Canadians.  Because I’m retired, I don’t like getting into debt unless it’s absolutely necessary.  I have a ‘comfortable’ pension but there are other monetary priorities that come along hence my opening remark in this post.  Long story short, I’m happy with the set up and headphones I own and am happy not owing anything.  I still have some money left over from paying off the albums on my credit card.  Also, like I pointed out in my previous post I paid $500 CDN for them initially so I look at it as having rented them for over a year at $150 CDN.  Not a bad deal.


----------



## BobG55

Shane D said:


> What other headphones do you have? And how would you describe the GS1000i compared to them? If you don't mind me asking.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Shane D


No, I don’t mind at all Shane.  The four headphones I have left are : HD600, HD650, Beyer T1 Gen1 & Beyer DT880 Pro/ 600 ohms.  Now to answer your question about comparing the GS1000i’s sound compared to the ones I’ve kept. 

Before I answer directly, I must specify that unlike the majority of audiophile members on Head-fi, I’m not a purist in the sense that I use tonal adjusters : the Schiit Loki &/ or, the JDS Labs Subjective3.  Not only that but my vintage amp, Kenwood KA-8006, 70wpc [1974] also has tonal adjustment switches and knobs & I double up with the Loki or Subj3.  It’s a manual adjustment since I listen to CDs.

The GS1000i is one of the best headphones I’ve owned and I love it’s main quality which is, it’s very detailed and clear, two of the qualities I look for and which I prefer.  Now, contrary to popular opinion regarding the HD650 sound as being veiled and dark, I do not share this impression/ opinion at all whatsoever.  With my set up and tonal adjustments the HD650 is quite revealing even detailed with full body and ooomph but what I also like the most is the clear and present surprising sounds which seem to suddenly pop out of left field.  Those sounds can be percussion, horns, a rythm guitar lick, etc. but it’s so “there” and so clear.  


Since 2003 I’ve never been without a pair of HD600 which has the best midrange of just about any other headphone on the market regardless of price.  The Beyer T1 Gen1 is a clear, fully fluid and detailed headphone which it’s detractors dislike the treble which may have some sibilance at times.  Again, if the treble is a bit too sharp : tonal adjustment and voila, no problemo.  Lastly the DT880 Pro/ 600 ohms : it resembles the GS1000i in some aspects but with more body and it sounds great with my vintage amp.

The most important thing to keep in mind, always when listening to music, regardless of the headphone is : the album production and mastering.  Some albums are not very well recorded and some purists who refuse to use any tonal adjustment in the name of not colouring the sound spend copious amounts of money on expensive DACs, cables, headphones, amps in the quest of finding that pure sound.  I don’t want to go that route anymore.  I did at one time but am happy with what I have now.  I also don’t want to open up a can of worms having to discuss or defend my point of view on the subject so if anyone objects to what I’ve just written, please remember that it’s only my opinion & I’m not getting into any debates.  Too old and no time or energy to waste.  I respect all opinions and points of view.


So Shane, I sort of drifted off your question towards the end but I answered the best way I could.  I loved the GS1000i sound but I also like the other HPs I own and feel they have a bit more overall body.  I guess it always comes down to a matter of “personal” taste.


----------



## Shane D

BobG55 said:


> No, I don’t mind at all Shane.  The four headphones I have left are : HD600, HD650, Beyer T1 Gen1 & Beyer DT880 Pro/ 600 ohms.  Now to answer your question about comparing the GS1000i’s sound compared to the ones I’ve kept.
> 
> Before I answer directly, I must specify that unlike the majority of audiophile members on Head-fi, I’m not a purist in the sense that I use tonal adjusters : the Schiit Loki &/ or, the JDS Labs Subjective3.  Not only that but my vintage amp, Kenwood KA-8006, 70wpc [1974] also has tonal adjustment switches and knobs & I double up with the Loki or Subj3.  It’s a manual adjustment since I listen to CDs.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the very detailed response!
So, you don't bother with stand alone DAC's or headphone amps? How do you incorporate the Loki in your chain?

Our tastes are running similar with my Beyer T5p.2's and now my HD600's. So, you are fine with having no Grado sound in your system? I could never have a collection with NO Grado's.
I had the HD6XX's a few years ago and bought an iFi MICRO iCann SE to work with them. Never cared for the sound.

But I am liking the HD600's, although it's only been a few days. I am still in the midst of figuring out my keepers, both headphones and heaphone amps or I would have jumped on your headphone deal.

I also lack the purist gene. I could not keep my Koss system without the Loki.

Very interesting read!

Shane D


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Always wanted to try out a Statement series.  That's a hell of a price for them!


----------



## BobG55

Shane D said:


> Thanks for the very detailed response!
> So, you don't bother with stand alone DAC's or headphone amps? How do you incorporate the Loki in your chain?
> 
> Our tastes are running similar with my Beyer T5p.2's and now my HD600's. So, you are fine with having no Grado sound in your system? I could never have a collection with NO Grado's.
> ...



I don’t need a stand alone DAC because my CD player has an internal DAC (as does every CD player, DVD player, etc.).  This CD player, the TEAC PD-H600 is an exceptional one.  All aluminium with Esoteric parts which is TEAC’s flagship series.  So my audio chain is CD player and amp both connected to the Loki.  I have two excellent headphone amps : the JDS Labs Objective2 (yes it’s exceptional) & the Violectric HPA V100 which is the most neutral of the Lake People V series but out of production.  I owned the much heralded V series flagship V281 & the V200 promoted as the V100’s “superior” replacement & didn’t like either one.  Too dark sounding and too warm for my taste.  I also don’t find balanced amps/ headphones to sound better than SE.  Again, “my opinion” & not debating other audiophile’s opinions or tastes.  I use all of my amps but I do prefer my vintage Kenwood.  I do recommend to Head-if members to look up & peruse the “Vintage receivers” thread & the “Sound Science Forum”.  I’ve learned a lot from the latter especially.

Here’s a link with a brief write-up and specs of the excellent TEAC PD-H600 : http://audio.teac.com/product/pd-h600/


----------



## Shane D

BobG55 said:


> I don’t need a stand alone DAC because my CD player has an internal DAC (as does every CD player, DVD player, etc.).  This CD player, the TEAC PD-H600 is an exceptional one.  All aluminium with Esoteric parts which is TEAC’s flagship series.  So my audio chain is CD player and amp both connected to the Loki.  I have two excellent headphone amps : the JDS Labs Objective2 (yes it’s exceptional) & the Violectric HPA V100 which is the most neutral of the Lake People V series but out of production.  I owned the much heralded V series flagship V281 & the V200 promoted as the V100’s “superior” replacement & didn’t like either one.  Too dark sounding and too warm for my taste.  I also don’t find balanced amps/ headphones to sound better than SE.  Again, “my opinion” & not debating other audiophile’s opinions or tastes.  I use all of my amps but I do prefer my vintage Kenwood.  I do recommend to Head-if members to look up & peruse the “Vintage receivers” thread & the “Sound Science Forum”.  I’ve learned a lot from the latter especially.
> 
> Here’s a link with a brief write-up and specs of the excellent TEAC PD-H600 : http://audio.teac.com/product/pd-h600/



Cool. I dumped my whole CD collection after ripping it all about five years ago. I do have have some Jazz CD's, but I rip them as ALAC and they sound great. Sounds like you have finished your journey. Hopefuly I will get there later this year or next year at the latest. Not as in done forever, but only make like one addition a year. And even then it would have to be special. Like your GS1000i's.


Shane D


----------



## BobG55

They’re no longer mine.


----------



## gregorya

Shane D said:


> I had no idea that you were so close to me. Not many of us around these parts.
> 
> Shane D





BobG55 said:


> We talked about that a couple of years ago, in another thread or you might have sent me a message, I’ll have to check.  Yeah, you live in “the city” as they say in these parts.  I moved here to Milton, NS eight years ago this coming March, from Ottawa after retiring.  Milton is a very small village not far from the ocean.  Paradise.


Hi neighbors, I'm just across the Bay of Fundy in Saint John.


----------



## Shane D (Jan 19, 2020)

There is a guy named Travis Wilson from Moncton, I think. He's on Head-Fi and also has a group on Facebook.

So, we do have a local group, it is just REALLY spread out.

Shane D


----------



## ParaLoganGrado (Jan 19, 2020)

Dammit, every time I break open the Bourbon, I have to put on Hiromi's Trio Project with the great Hiromo, Anthony Jackson, and Simon Phillips: 

Love watching her facial expressions and the band's non-vocal communication.  I prefer the studio version of this song, but watching them play is something else.

Favorite video of theirs:  but with schitty audio


----------



## BobG55

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Dammit, every time I break open the Bourbon, I have to put on Hiromi's Trio Project with the great Hiromo, Anthony Jackson, and Simon Phillips:
> 
> Love watching her facial expressions and the band's non-vocal communication.  I prefer the studio version of this song, but watching them play is something else.
> 
> Favorite video of theirs:  but with schitty audio




CHEERS !


----------



## Moak

canali said:


> If any one has heard both a gh2 and a gs1000e then I'd love to hear more specifics on the sound diffs please.


I don‘t find a answer for this question...
Has someone compared the GH2, GS1000e, the GH1 and the PS500 ?
Which from them has the widest soundstage and the best sound ?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Monolaf said:


> I don‘t find a answer for this question...
> Has someone compared the GH2, GS1000e, the GH1 and the PS500 ?
> Which from them has the widest soundstage and the best sound ?


Take a look at the post in red in my signature. It has comparisons for each of these, though not all four to each other.


----------



## Moak

ruthieandjohn said:


> Take a look at the post in red in my signature. It has comparisons for each of these, though not all four to each other.


Thanks a lot but I‘m interested about a compare from the GH2 (which I own) to GH1, the GH2 to GS1000e and the GH2 to the PS500 (not PS500e).
I found none of them in your compare list...


----------



## Dobrescu George

Hi there, everyone  

I am SR80e owner now. Made a YT video. Will also make a full in-depth written review  

I hope U like. This is the first video using my new logo and intro, because I thought the headphone is special


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Dobrescu George said:


> Hi there, everyone
> 
> I am SR80e owner now. Made a YT video. Will also make a full in-depth written review
> 
> I hope U like. This is the first video using my new logo and intro, because I thought the headphone is special




I've always been tempted to buy a pair of 80s just to try them out.  Seems that it's a great value for $100


----------



## Sonic Defender

I do have to say that I am pleasantly surprised with the GH4, not with the GS3000e, I have both on hand here. I will give the GS3000e another listen, but that overdampened bass, yikes, just flattens the sound out as there is no strong foundation to give any sense of authority. I listened to the GS3000e first so I have to admit that I expected to have zero feelings for the GH4. If it wasn't for a very sharp emphasis somewhere in the midrange I would actually really, really like the GH4. The bass is what most surprised me, not bass heavy at all, but I feel the extension is pretty solid for an open back design, let alone a Grado, and the tactility and speed of the bass was very nice. The treble also seemed to be well controlled and integrated into the signature quite nicely. Shame about that mid-range emphasis, but I expect that with Grado's tuning ethos that favours acoustic instruments that certain genres will not play as nicely.

I was listening to a really lovely electronic track from Phutureprimitive, Congruence, from the album Congruence and there is a sampled hand-clap like element that on the GH4 was pushed very forward and was piercingly sharp. Had it not been for that very pronounced emphasis I actually was quite taken with the GH4's presentation. I am sure that the midrange emphasis makes strings very vibrant and real sounding, hence the tuning choice, but that is a guess as I can't be certain what the exact frequency range that I find pronounced was problematic.


----------



## Sonic Defender

ParaLoganGrado said:


> I've always been tempted to buy a pair of 80s just to try them out.  Seems that it's a great value for $100


I would say the SR225e is worth the extra. The original SR225 is what really started my journey into headphones after years of only speaker use. But yes, at $100 the 80s are a renowned buy.


----------



## Shane D

Sonic Defender said:


> I do have to say that I am pleasantly surprised with the GH4, not with the GS3000e, I have both on hand here. I will give the GS3000e another listen, but that overdampened bass, yikes, just flattens the sound out as there is no strong foundation to give any sense of authority. I listened to the GS3000e first so I have to admit that I expected to have zero feelings for the GH4. If it wasn't for a very sharp emphasis somewhere in the midrange I would actually really, really like the GH4. The bass is what most surprised me, not bass heavy at all, but I feel the extension is pretty solid for an open back design, let alone a Grado, and the tactility and speed of the bass was very nice. The treble also seemed to be well controlled and integrated into the signature quite nicely. Shame about that mid-range emphasis, but I expect that with Grado's tuning ethos that favours acoustic instruments that certain genres will not play as nicely.
> 
> I was listening to a really lovely electronic track from Phutureprimitive, Congruence, from the album Congruence and there is a sampled hand-clap like element that on the GH4 was pushed very forward and was piercingly sharp. Had it not been for that very pronounced emphasis I actually was quite taken with the GH4's presentation. I am sure that the midrange emphasis makes strings very vibrant and real sounding, hence the tuning choice, but that is a guess as I can't be certain what the exact frequency range that I find pronounced was problematic.



I don't suppose you have the GH2's, do you? 
I have always thought that the GS3000e's would be my end game after the GH2's.

Shane D


----------



## ballog

Dobrescu George said:


> Hi there, everyone
> 
> I am SR80e owner now. Made a YT video. Will also make a full in-depth written review
> 
> I hope U like. This is the first video using my new logo and intro, because I thought the headphone is special



@Dobrescu George Big SR80e fan here - will certainly watch your take on it tonight. I like reading your reviews - so will probably subscribe to your channel.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Shane D said:


> I don't suppose you have the GH2's, do you?
> I have always thought that the GS3000e's would be my end game after the GH2's.
> 
> Shane D


It could well be that the GS3000e is your endgame. I really tend towards a warm tilt in my headphones, but I do need to give it another listen. It may also have been a less than ideal fit. Sadly no I don't have the GH2 on hand.


----------



## mortcola

Sonic Defender said:


> I do have to say that I am pleasantly surprised with the GH4, not with the GS3000e, I have both on hand here. I will give the GS3000e another listen, but that overdampened bass, yikes, just flattens the sound out as there is no strong foundation to give any sense of authority. I listened to the GS3000e first so I have to admit that I expected to have zero feelings for the GH4. If it wasn't for a very sharp emphasis somewhere in the midrange I would actually really, really like the GH4. The bass is what most surprised me, not bass heavy at all, but I feel the extension is pretty solid for an open back design, let alone a Grado, and the tactility and speed of the bass was very nice. The treble also seemed to be well controlled and integrated into the signature quite nicely. Shame about that mid-range emphasis, but I expect that with Grado's tuning ethos that favours acoustic instruments that certain genres will not play as nicely.
> 
> I was listening to a really lovely electronic track from Phutureprimitive, Congruence, from the album Congruence and there is a sampled hand-clap like element that on the GH4 was pushed very forward and was piercingly sharp. Had it not been for that very pronounced emphasis I actually was quite taken with the GH4's presentation. I am sure that the midrange emphasis makes strings very vibrant and real sounding, hence the tuning choice, but that is a guess as I can't be certain what the exact frequency range that I find pronounced was problematic.




Hi Sonic- I'm curious about your GS3000e bass experience. Different perceptions, tastes....Grado also provokes very divergent reactions, but we're all in favor of them here. The bass on these cans is, for me, the most satisfying of all the models I've tried. The GH4 are my other pair at present, and I agree wholeheartedly with your descriptions; I've done plenty of back and forth with these two...the only outstanding difference being a bit more authority and bloom in the 3000, and a bit more subjective speed in the GH4 - likely related in part to the lesser deep bass frequencies (I have strongly audible and tuneful bass at 40hz, and useable at 30 on the 3000, using test tones and recordings with exemplary bass). But I would have thought the GS3000e bass was the least damped-sounding of all, very much alive and gripping...I sold the PS2000e after lots of comparison, the organic and deep bass quality being one of the selling points. Any other observations there? 

Re the GH4, and in general - I think John and company are finding ways to make the bass in the product line more extended and refined. 

Not sure what more there would be to say, except the differences in subjective experience in music is utterly fascinating to me. Jump back in if you wish!

Dan


----------



## Sonic Defender

mortcola said:


> Hi Sonic- I'm curious about your GS3000e bass experience. Different perceptions, tastes....Grado also provokes very divergent reactions, but we're all in favor of them here. The bass on these cans is, for me, the most satisfying of all the models I've tried. The GH4 are my other pair at present, and I agree wholeheartedly with your descriptions; I've done plenty of back and forth with these two...the only outstanding difference being a bit more authority and bloom in the 3000, and a bit more subjective speed in the GH4 - likely related in part to the lesser deep bass frequencies (I have strongly audible and tuneful bass at 40hz, and useable at 30 on the 3000, using test tones and recordings with exemplary bass). But I would have thought the GS3000e bass was the least damped-sounding of all, very much alive and gripping...I sold the PS2000e after lots of comparison, the organic and deep bass quality being one of the selling points. Any other observations there?
> 
> Re the GH4, and in general - I think John and company are finding ways to make the bass in the product line more extended and refined.
> 
> ...


Thanks, and as I said, I am going to give the 3000e another listen and see as I was rather surprised how unengaging it sounded to me. It could simply have been a fit issue as I don't feel that it sealed ideally (no glasses on) and sometimes the time of day or how tired you are can colour our perception. I will certainly report back here over the next few days with an update. Still, it was a happy experience to enjoy the GH4 as much as I did. I started with Grado but I will admit over the years their steadfast refusal to unfetter the bass response did not match my changing tastes which find me today favouring a more contemporary tuning with some bass emphasis. That isn't to say that the other aspects of quality sound reproduction are lost on me, not at all, but I feel that with so many players making great headphones, there are plenty of offerings that can offer the somewhat elevated bass that I like while also integrating the other elements tastefully and with attention to quality. I have always wanted to see Grado take the chance and offer a contemporary series where they step out of their comfort zone and try and win some customers who have left the fold. In either case, I really like the GH4 and I suspect if I equalized the peak down a touch, just a touch, it would remain lively but less piercing in that region.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

There  is also the factor of burn-in.   Though I had never really noticed it on other Grados, I did in the GS1000e, which may be a close cousin to the GS3000e.  I really wanted to love the GS1000e, but it had a monotone tubbiness to its bass, almost as if from a barrel.  This effect continued to reduce even after 400 hours of use.

Oddly, I did not notice a burn-in effect on my GS2000e, also bought new [nor my GS1000i].


----------



## headfry (Jan 22, 2020)

Sonic Defender said:


> I would say the SR225e is worth the extra. The original SR225 is what really started my journey into headphones after years of only speaker use. But yes, at $100 the 80s are a renowned buy.




Agreed. I own the SR80e, SR225e, GS1000i and now the GR10e. Love them all, but
my most frequently used one are the SR225e's. Assuming that their signature suits your
taste (if you love the 80e's I think that you'll also love the 225e's, which are basically a perfected 80e)
then I agree they're worth the extra, however the 80e's are great as well if that's all that you
want to spend initially.

I'm going to repeat my _opinion_ that most models of  Grado's 
are best at low to moderate volumes, and the
frequent complaints of too hot treble, too aggressive/too forward sounding, too sharp etc. are mainly
due to listening at volumes that suit other makes but not (most models of) Grado's.
That and burn-in - I bought a lightly used set of 225e's and initially I thought that
they sounded defective - too grainy and harsh sounding especially in the upper midrange
(and I already owned, loved the 80e's for several years).

After maybe 50 hours though they smoothed out and from then on have sounded great
to my ears.


----------



## Sonic Defender

headfry said:


> Agreed. I own the SR80e, SR225e, GS1000i and now the GR10e. Love them all, but
> my most frequently used one are the SR225e's. Assuming that their signature suits your
> taste (if you love the 80e's I think that you'll also love the 225e's, which are basically a perfected 80e)
> then I agree they're worth the extra, however the 80e's are great as well if that's all that you
> ...


Thank you for the reply, it seems I may have been unclear in my response to the other poster. I am not looking for advice per say, although your perspective was great to read. I have already owned the 125 and 225 (and briefly the 325) and I have heard the 80, but quite some time ago now. Cheers, and yes I suspect that you are quite correct with the volume/treble connection. That would not work for me as I do tend towards louder playback volumes, but I would simply eq the headphone anyway. Thanks for the response.


----------



## PhenixS1970

Hi all. I recently got a Alessandro Music Series Pro (e), which no doubt many know here is a more neutral tuned RS1e.  Absolutely love it.  It has the Grado sound we all love but the treble agrees much more to my taste.  I have first hand experience with the RS2e, GH1, GH2, GS3000e and PS 500 but for me the Alessandro is the best I had.  Btw I had a Focal Utopia which is technically far superior but I sold it as that Grado sound is so much fun to listen to.


----------



## stvn758 (Jan 23, 2020)

Replacement Pads!

Anyone have any idea if they are all the same - produced by the million in Chinese factories. These are £2.99 on ebay..

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ear-Foam...326492?hash=item419caaff9c:g:C24AAOSwKIpV-Scb

And these are £14.50 on Amazon..

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01B2H4FVY/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1Z9JDUNXKNJVN&psc=1

Grado originals are 25 quid and the ones on my HF2's are long gone.  The ones on Amazon look a little better, higher quality foam but am loathed to spend that much. Where do you Grado lovers get your replacement pads from, do the originals have some magical acoustic qualities I should know about.


----------



## ruhenheiM

stvn758 said:


> Replacement Pads!
> 
> Anyone have any idea if they are all the same - produced by the million in Chinese factories. These are £2.99 on ebay..
> 
> ...


that ebay one already look different from grado pad from the pictures. the geekria looks closer to grado( not sure how it'll sound, i never tried it)


----------



## zombywoof (Jan 23, 2020)

stvn758 said:


> Replacement Pads!
> 
> Anyone have any idea if they are all the same - produced by the million in Chinese factories. These are £2.99 on ebay..
> 
> ...



I have ordered these from ebay and use them on my HF2 and GH4.  The closest I have found to the Grado originals...USD15.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/L-Cush-Ear-Pads-For-GRADO-SR-60-80-125-225-325-i-RS-1-2-i-GS-1000-i-Headphones/261485280175?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

I make no claims regarding the "magical acoustic qualities."  They fit and sound fine to my ears.


----------



## stvn758 (Jan 23, 2020)

They look pretty decent. Will put in my save for later section.

I can't even remember what the original pads were like, I bought a set of Bowls as found on the more expensive Grado's, probably more for comfort. Now I have a balanced cable it's really bass heavy so I thought I would go back to the thinner ones, get that Grado sparkle back.

https://www.grado.co.uk/accessories/grado-sr225e-sr325e-rs1e-rs2e-ps500e-cushions.html#tab0

These are the originals, not very special to honest.


----------



## Dobrescu George

ParaLoganGrado said:


> I've always been tempted to buy a pair of 80s just to try them out.  Seems that it's a great value for $100



They really are  

I found very few that provide this value  



ballog said:


> @Dobrescu George Big SR80e fan here - will certainly watch your take on it tonight. I like reading your reviews - so will probably subscribe to your channel.



Thank you very much for your kind words  

I think it is one of the best headphones to get a little taste of Grado but for not quite that big of a coin


----------



## ruhenheiM

italian grado everyone
https://spiritsoundstore.com/it/spirit-torino?order=product.price.asc

i wonder if their earpads would work with grado... probably need to install some kind of adapters first
https://spiritsoundstore.com/it/ragnarr-super-leggera-pad-ricambio
https://spiritsoundstore.com/it/super-leggera-pad-ricambio


----------



## Shane D

ruhenheiM said:


> italian grado everyone
> https://spiritsoundstore.com/it/spirit-torino?order=product.price.asc
> 
> i wonder if their earpads would work with grado... probably need to install some kind of adapters first
> ...



Not cheap at all. Of course no great Italian product is.

Shane D


----------



## HungryPanda

Spirit headphones are wonderful. I'm very fortunate to have a set.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

ruhenheiM said:


> italian grado everyone
> https://spiritsoundstore.com/it/spirit-torino?order=product.price.asc
> 
> i wonder if their earpads would work with grado... probably need to install some kind of adapters first
> ...



Hmm, so is Grado a kind of "OEM" for a few companies?  Of course we have Alessandro, this company, and at least one other company in this thread I have seen that makes their own twist based on Grado cans.  Interesting.


----------



## wormsdriver

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Hmm, so is Grado a kind of "OEM" for a few companies?  Of course we have Alessandro, this company, and at least one other company in this thread I have seen that makes their own twist based on Grado cans.  Interesting.


I don't believe Grado Labs has anything to do with Spirit headphones out of Italy.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jan 24, 2020)

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Hmm, so is Grado a kind of "OEM" for a few companies?  Of course we have Alessandro, this company, and at least one other company in this thread I have seen that makes their own twist based on Grado cans.  Interesting.



as far as i know they used to mod grado and then start selling their own headphones with third party drivers, not sure about current models. a bit similar like mr.speakers story

closed back






open back


----------



## THGM

Analogue Seduction have a special offer for a pair of PS1000e headphones, reduced to clear:
https://www.analogueseduction.net/e...ional-series-headphones-reduced-to-clear.html


----------



## Shane D (Jan 27, 2020)

There is a set of GS3000e's for sale on Canuck Audio Mart. They are asking $1,800.00 in Canadian funds. Supposedly mint.

Shane D


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> italian grado everyone
> https://spiritsoundstore.com/it/spirit-torino?order=product.price.asc
> 
> i wonder if their earpads would work with grado... probably need to install some kind of adapters first
> ...





HungryPanda said:


> Spirit headphones are wonderful. I'm very fortunate to have a set.


Going to take a look around at CanJam NYC this Feb and see if I can find these to have a listen.


----------



## Roasty

Hey guys. 
I've owned the Grado 325i, and the Alessandro ms1 and ms2e. I've always found the highs on these models a bit harsh and too bright.

Would the GS2k or GS3k be a better bet? I do not have the chance to audition, but they're easily available via online purchase.

I think I have a decent line up of headphones so far, and have a ZMF VC on order. what would the Grado GS series bring to the table?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

The GS2000e is less bright than the SR325i (I don’t have the GS3000e so cannot comment on that).  The PS500e is generally the least bright of the Grado headphones.


----------



## lugnut

ruhenheiM said:


> italian grado everyone
> https://spiritsoundstore.com/it/spirit-torino?order=product.price.asc


Italian Grados with ZMF Prices !


----------



## Shane D

Roasty said:


> Hey guys.
> I've owned the Grado 325i, and the Alessandro ms1 and ms2e. I've always found the highs on these models a bit harsh and too bright.
> 
> Would the GS2k or GS3k be a better bet? I do not have the chance to audition, but they're easily available via online purchase.
> ...



I can't relate directly to the models mentioned, but I started out with the SR325e's. I found them a lot of fun, but noisy (bright). I then jumped up the GH2. It was a home run! All the fun and none of the noise.
I have thought about jumping to the GS3000e's, but MAN that is a ton of money.

I would assume the higher end ones would be smoother, while retaining the fun.

I tested out the PS500e's. They did indeed get rid of all the noise from the SR325e's, but they also took out all the fun, to me.

Maybe you could buy a set of GS3000e's with a return policy? I would think that 10 days would be enough. If you are not annoyed by the noise or underwhelmed by the sound you have a winner.

Shane D


----------



## ESL-1

ruthieandjohn said:


> The GS2000e is less bright than the SR325i (I don’t have the GS3000e so cannot comment on that).  The PS500e is generally the least bright of the Grado headphones.



I agree with Ruthieandjohn descriptions.  I have the GS2000e and a GS3000e.  Simply put I feel the the 3000e is fuller and slightly smoother than the GS2000e and quite a bit above the RS325e as well it should be for the price differential.  If tempted finding a dealer who might allow you a trial period would obviously be best.  I found they did certainly benefit from break in time.

Good Luck....


----------



## zombywoof

Roasty said:


> Hey guys.
> I've owned the Grado 325i, and the Alessandro ms1 and ms2e. I've always found the highs on these models a bit harsh and too bright.
> 
> Would the GS2k or GS3k be a better bet? I do not have the chance to audition, but they're easily available via online purchase.
> ...



I can't speak directly to the GS2000 and GS3000.  I have listened to them at a local retailer and offer my impressions of the GS1000 presuming that the progression of the presentation within the GS family is valid.  I have the GS1000i and the SR325e, and the GS1000 is (as expected) a significant step forward.  The sound of the GS1000 has a richness and fullness that the SR325 cannot match.  While I never found the SR325 to be harsh, the highs are certainly more forward than the GS1000.   Although I still occasionally enjoy, the SR325, I am reaching for the GS1000 far more often than any of my other Grado headphones.  End game?  Who knows.  It took me a long time to get to the GS1000 but at the moment I am very satisfied.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

ESL-1 said:


> I agree with Ruthieandjohn descriptions.  I have the GS2000e and a GS3000e.  Simply put I feel the the 3000e is fuller and slightly smoother than the GS2000e and quite a bit above the RS325e as well it should be for the price differential.  If tempted finding a dealer who might allow you a trial period would obviously be best.  I found they did certainly benefit from break in time.
> 
> Good Luck....



Can I trial your GS300e?


----------



## headfry (Jan 26, 2020)

zombywoof said:


> I can't speak directly to the GS2000 and GS3000.  I have listened to them at a local retailer and offer my impressions of the GS1000 presuming that the progression of the presentation within the GS family is valid.  I have the GS1000i and the SR325e, and the GS1000 is (as expected) a significant step forward.  The sound of the GS1000 has a richness and fullness that the SR325 cannot match.  While I never found the SR325 to be harsh, the highs are certainly more forward than the GS1000.   Although I still occasionally enjoy, the SR325, I am reaching for the GS1000 far more often than any of my other Grado headphones.  End game?  Who knows.  It took me a long time to get to the GS1000 but at the moment I am very satisfied.




The GS1000i, as far as I'm concerned, is a TOTL headphone and I don't think I'll ever
want anything better. I had the 325i and 325e, replaced the latter when it broke
for the second time with the SR225e, which I slightly prefer - similar
 but highs somewhat smoother
-  but both the 225e3 and 325e have almost the same sound in my opinion.

*****....please keep in mind that I listen mostly at lowish levels.*******

I would describe the GS1000i's sound as having a very realistic soundstage (whereas
the 225e has decent imaging but has a smaller and a somewhat flat soundstage), realistic imaging -
the shapes and positions of the images are life-like and a lot better -
the bass goes very deep (still benefits from a slight eq up in the bass IMHO,
as do most Grado's). Everything just sounds top quality, detailed and really musical -
more like listening to a pair of electrostatic speakers in a top quality system
- such as the Quad ESL speakers I heard at an audio show a few years ago -
than the typical sound from most headphones.
.

Although the GS1000i is superb, I find myself reaching for the 225e's more often.
Although they sound leaner, smaller sound stage, a bit of grain and imaging compression
I'm really pleased with their musicality, despite looking and feeling like a budget pair -
their musical quality on most recordings is great!

Also the 225e's are lighter and more compact (using with reverse cushion mod)
as well as much more efficient - so my dac/amp battery lasts longer. Musically,
_very _satisfying to me, on the majority of recordings that I listen to.

I've recently bought the GR10e IEM's  after break-in am amazed at their sound and
musical quality. Like the 225e's they don't look or feel like much, but listening mostly to
high quality pop recordings I'm totally immersed in the artist's performance. I would
say sound-wise and musically quite a step up from the SR225e - which I still love and use
a lot - and not far from the GS1000i's. Also, the bass quality and detail I would say are
much better than the SR225e's (or from memory, that of the SR325e's).

I'm not interested in supplementing or replacing any of my Grado's and love having
each in rotation.


...my Grado's have a very special musical quality which I totally enjoy!.


----------



## zombywoof

headfry said:


> The GS1000i, as far as I'm concerned, is a TOTL headphone and I don't think I'll ever
> want anything better...
> 
> I'm not interested in supplementing or replacing any of my Grado's and love having
> ...



Nicely put, @headfry.  I am finding that the Grado HF2 and GS1000i are the two that I am using the most.  I have an old pair of SR125 that I have slowly upgraded over the years with rosewood cups, leather headband and new cables...I will probably never sell these due the emotional attachment...my first serious headphones.  At the same time, I am not thinking I need to keep my RS2e now that I have the GS1000.


----------



## mortcola

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Can I trial your GS300e?


I'm a broken record, but maybe I found a new groove. I think that for all the engineering creativity and chutzpah of the Metal/wood hybrid of the Professional series, the GS series are the superior musical instruments - I use that descriptor consciously. John G found his sweet spot in the Statement - the designation fits. I'm remembering my experience with the GS1000, and even though I was stunned at the precision of the PS1000e at the time, the GS1000 had "organic" rightness, a sense of conveying a musical event, and opening some sci-fi portal into the venue, that was simply new to me, after a life of shameless overspending on good audio. 

The 2000 - definitely a more mature older brother to the 1000, but it didn't "capture" me the same way. But the GS3000e...my end game cans, in every respect, with the exception that the bass is merely excellent, rather than stellar, with respect to its frequency reach and dynamics. I'll save for one more non-Grado - Audeze, Hifiman or Focal flagship, whenever the pocket change adds up, the latter being described by a reviewer as technically superior but not as much fun. I don't think more sophisticated means more advanced or better. I had a college bio processor who specialized in parasites. He explained that living dinosaurs, like a white shark, or an alligator, or tapeworm,  or spiders which have been around for millions of years, stayed as they were because evolution nailed the design early on. The basic Grado paradigm is primitive, in that sense...never needed to find the bells and whistles which would make it look contemporary. It ain't broke...and whatever little tweak JG made to the implementation of that design philosophy enabled a deeply arrogate and alive - and palpable - bass. The bass, more than on any of the other models, hits the body (through the skull - cool illusion) viscerally - I don't think anyone has FELT Grado bass before - dissenters? Throughly satisfying unless you're a music-deaf basshead (as opposed to someone who simply likes a more assertive low end, but knows what instruments sound like, and can respond aesthetically). I also keep using the word TEXTURE in my posts, but just listen to a cello, or a voice, or an acoustic guitar, or a snare drum - music as contact and resonance is revealed without superficiality, with the illusion of actual presence. Building on what made so many people fall in love with the GS1000.

Grado have nailed, I think, the one area they never quite mastered before - namely integrating depth and timbral/dynamic accuracy of bass below 50hz.  Always more than good enough for me...but there is simply no sense of low-end-lack in my 3000e. Their undiluted musically-meaningful bass response goes down to 35hz at the very least based on test tones, and au naturale, hearing the fundamental on bottom string electric and acoustic bass, and organ on the Saint-Saens 3rd. To the point, the description of the GS3000e as fuller and smoother than the 2000 is an accurate statement. For anyone who has criticized Grado cans as making a listener accept lean-ness as the price of presence and clarity should find their objection substantially - or, as in my case, entirely - mollified. I'm becoming a hermit in the addiction to MORE MUUUSSSIIICCCC, to a greater degree, now at age 56, than ever, with this rig (the GH4 are my alternates, and they are FUN, lacking nothing, and having their own distinct signature, perhaps due in no small way to the use of lightweight (and pretty) pine wood. BTW - they also reveal the difference between TUBES in the Mjolnir2 more blatantly than I've heard before.


----------



## Roasty

Thank you, everyone, for your input! 
I will try my hardest to audition the gs3000.

If I do like the sound, then in all likelihood, I may end up ordering from Moon Audio and have Drew recable them to either the Silver or Black Dragon cable (I need a 10ft length and 4 pin xlr)..


----------



## Shane D

Roasty said:


> Thank you, everyone, for your input!
> I will try my hardest to audition the gs3000.
> 
> If I do like the sound, then in all likelihood, I may end up ordering from Moon Audio and have Drew recable them to either the Silver or Black Dragon cable (I need a 10ft length and 4 pin xlr)..



I came across the Moon site and the Dragon cables today. I got into a zone with my GH2's but I REALLY hate this cable.

Shane D


----------



## elira

Shane D said:


> I came across the Moon site and the Dragon cables today. I got into a zone with my GH2's but I REALLY hate this cable.
> 
> Shane D


What’s wrong with the cable?


----------



## Roasty

Shane D said:


> I came across the Moon site and the Dragon cables today. I got into a zone with my GH2's but I REALLY hate this cable.
> 
> Shane D



U referring to the stock grado cable right?


----------



## Shane D

elira said:


> What’s wrong with the cable?



It is thick, cumbersome and has a mind of its own. The only flaw in them. I am tempted to modify them, but I might want to sell them if I ever upgrade to the GS3000e's, which is a long shot.

Shane D


----------



## Shane D

Roasty said:


> U referring to the stock grado cable right?



Yes sir.

Shane D


----------



## elira

Shane D said:


> It is thick, cumbersome and has a mind of its own. The only flaw in them. I am tempted to modify them, but I might want to sell them if I ever upgrade to the GS3000e's, which is a long shot.
> 
> Shane D


I've a bunch of Grados and if prevent the cups from doing entire turns the cable behaves really well. Other than it being super tick I don't see many disadvantages. My PS500 have a 10ft black dragon cable, and that cable is harder to twist, but it's super thin, so it has it's advantages.

I think the main issue is that the cable is attached and the cups can rotate freely, which ends up tangling the cables if you are not careful.


----------



## Shane D

elira said:


> I've a bunch of Grados and if prevent the cups from doing entire turns the cable behaves really well. Other than it being super tick I don't see many disadvantages. My PS500 have a 10ft black dragon cable, and that cable is harder to twist, but it's super thin, so it has it's advantages.
> 
> I think the main issue is that the cable is attached and the cups can rotate freely, which ends up tangling the cables if you are not careful.



My ideal cable would be detachable, fairly thin and have a long V section.

Shane D


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Testing out the durability of my GH2's drivers with my favorite band since I was a wee 6 years old in '92 and I heard "Jeremy" in my dad's P.O.S. Renault Alliance:



Can't believe this song never made it onto a studio album!  This version is way better than the remixed one they put on the "Lost Dogs" compilation a decade or two later...


----------



## wormsdriver

joseph69 said:


> Going to take a look around at CanJam NYC this Feb and see if I can find these to have a listen.


I don't know if Headamp goes to CanJam NYC but if they do they sell Spirit Torino headphones: https://www.headamp.com/collections/spirit-torino


----------



## Roasty

Just checked out the GH series on the Grado website.

Are the GS3k and PS2k "untouchable"? Or do the GH come close (or is there just no contest)?


----------



## joseph69

wormsdriver said:


> I don't know if Headamp goes to CanJam NYC but if they do they sell Spirit Torino headphones: https://www.headamp.com/collections/spirit-torino


Thanks for the info.
I do remember seeing that HeadAmp sells the Spirit Torino (I'm on their news update) now that you've mentioned it. Yes, HeadAmp goes to NYC CJ, so thanks for the reminder, I'll be sure to stop by and see if they have them.


----------



## Shane D

A couple of new ads on Canuck Audio Mart:
1) PS500e's for $500.00
2) RS2e's for $425.00

Shop in Quebec selling for customers.


----------



## Gippy (Jan 29, 2020)

Shane D said:


> There is a set of GS3000e's for sale on Canuck Audio Mart. They are asking $1,800.00 in Canadian funds. Supposedly mint.
> 
> Shane D



I can't believe I actually initially hesitated on buying my GS3000e for $1450 CAD. Anyway, this looks like a newer GS3000e, as it has the new Grado branding. The wood looks considerably lighter, though I'm not sure if cocobolo naturally darkens over time. A little disappointed that even the newer GS3000e models have the uglier lettering compared to the GS1000e/GS2000e.

Even at $1800 it's still >$900 off retail+tax ($2400 + 13% tax = $2712). Go for it. My GS2000e has been in storage for almost a year now because of the GS3000e.



Roasty said:


> Are the GS3k and PS2k "untouchable"? Or do the GH come close (or is there just no contest)?



The two flagships allegedly use the same driver. Haven't heard the PS2ke, nor am I interested in it, because it weighs too much. Comparing the GS2ke and GS3ke, there is considerably more bass extension and considerably less treble grain on the GS3ke.

Note that I still EQ down the treble a bit on my GS3ke with g-cushions. If you actually want a dark Grado, you're gonna have to look at the PS500 non-e or RS1e, or use a g-cushion model with TTVJ flats, or s-cushions (the ones found on the SR60e/80e).


----------



## Gippy

-duplicate-


----------



## Shane D

Gippy said:


> I can't believe I actually initially hesitated on buying my GS3000e for $1450 CAD. Anyway, this looks like a newer GS3000e, as it has the new Grado branding. The wood looks considerably lighter, though I'm not sure if cocobolo naturally darkens over time. A little disappointed that even the newer GS3000e models have the uglier lettering compared to the GS1000e/GS2000e.
> 
> Even at $1800 it's still >$900 off retail+tax ($2400 + 13% tax = $2712). Go for it.



Too pricey for me.

Shane D


----------



## Terrapin (Jan 30, 2020)

Hello everyone - first time posting here.

I currently live in Korea and looking at a few Grados to choose from. I previously used a 225e when I lived in the States and I loved the sound. That was a few years ago and I was in college. Loved the very vivacious highs back then. Now that I'm a bit older, I think I could make do with something a bit calmer yet I wouldn't be opposed to that reckless, yet energetic treble sounds.

My options are... GS1000e, GH2 and RS2e. There's a Korean audio dealer site (very reputable) that has one of each in discounts. I wasn't expecting to run into it when I was initially searching for a Korean place to buy Grados. pretty lucky to know of it!

been researching all over the internet to see which would be the best one. Because the 225e is the only Grado I have used so far, I'm pretty open-minded as to which to get. I'm wondering if I should get either GH2 or RS2e and save some money until I would be able to splurge on something like PS2000e or GS3000e, or get GH1000e right away if it's worth the cost... decisions decisions 

since one's music taste seems to be one of the deciding factors on these things - I'm pretty eclectic. can range from 70's classic rock to 2010's PC music. I guess I'm in it for the best audio quality overall here!


----------



## elira

Terrapin said:


> Hello everyone - first time posting here.
> 
> I currently live in Korea and looking at a few Grados to choose from. I previously used a 225e when I lived in the States and I loved the sound. That was a few years ago and I was in college. Loved the very vivacious highs back then. Now that I'm a bit older, I think I could make do with something a bit calmer yet I wouldn't be opposed to that reckless, yet energetic treble sounds.
> 
> ...


I would say PS2000e if you don’t mind the weight.


----------



## Terrapin

elira said:


> I would say PS2000e if you don’t mind the weight.


would love a PS2000e for sure - but the price is quite out of my range for now. Someday...

the website currently has ~$710 price for the GS1000e, for reference. I could spend that much and not worry about my financials until the next time I get my paycheck...


----------



## Shane D

Terrapin said:


> Hello everyone - first time posting here.
> 
> I currently live in Korea and looking at a few Grados to choose from. I previously used a 225e when I lived in the States and I loved the sound. That was a few years ago and I was in college. Loved the very vivacious highs back then. Now that I'm a bit older, I think I could make do with something a bit calmer yet I wouldn't be opposed to that reckless, yet energetic treble sounds.
> 
> ...



I started off with SR325e's, which I liked. I then got the GH2's and have been VERY happy ever since. Are the GH2's used? They were a limited edition run.

My music choices are classic rock, new rock, blues and horn jazz. I own several pairs of headphones and these are my favourites.

Shane D


----------



## Terrapin

Shane D said:


> I started off with SR325e's, which I liked. I then got the GH2's and have been VERY happy ever since. Are the GH2's used? They were a limited edition run.
> 
> My music choices are classic rock, new rock, blues and horn jazz. I own several pairs of headphones and these are my favourites.
> 
> Shane D



Don't believe so. But the price is down to around ~$550 range at this moment, which, I think, is a pretty good value to the product. I'm sorry if you've already explained this before, but what did you like about GH2?


----------



## bozebuttons (Jan 30, 2020)

I will vote for the GH2s  great directly from my MacBook pro
I use beautiful audio merino hybrid pads with it ,great match with the gh2s
https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/grado-earpads-headbands


----------



## Shane D (Jan 30, 2020)

Terrapin said:


> Don't believe so. But the price is down to around ~$550 range at this moment, which, I think, is a pretty good value to the product. I'm sorry if you've already explained this before, but what did you like about GH2?



I liked the SR325e's, but found them bright (noisy). To me the GH2 has all the fun, but none of the brightness. Maybe a little bit of brightness, but it sounds amazing to me. I am actually wearing these right now as I cycle through amps. They sound great out of the Liquid Spark and the XDuoo TA-20. My favourite amp with them is my Burson Fun-Classic.

I will also second bozebuttons comments. It sounds wonderful out of my LG V30 phone. They take almost no power to drive and I am a quiet listener.

The L-Cush pads did hurt my ears after a while. I tried Chinese knock off G-Cush pads, but that never quite worked. Finally I splurged for the Beautiful Audio pads from New Zealand. I bought the hybrid ones and now I can wear these for 5, 6 and even 7 hours in a row.

The only thing these headphones come up a little bit short on is bass. You don't really notice it until you wear some bass headphones (for me that is Fostex and Meze). Then you go "oh yeah, there's the bass". But I never notice any shortage while wearing my GH2's. I do have a Schiit Loki EQ and can add a little bass if I feel the need, but I rarely do.
Of course I don't do EDM, hip hop, etc.

Shane D


----------



## Terrapin

Thanks for all your replies - definitely considering GH2 seriously at this moment. 

I guess I can spend ~$550 for it now and then wait until I save up more money to get something like PS2000e


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Terrapin said:


> Thanks for all your replies - definitely considering GH2 seriously at this moment.
> 
> I guess I can spend ~$550 for it now and then wait until I save up more money to get something like PS2000e



I suppose Shane D and I are the local "GH2" evangelists, but there really isn't anything I can complain about them (especially if you like the Grado sound.)  My favorite part about them is their ability to actually play bass notes with meaningful impact compared to the other Grados I've listened to in this class and many other open-backs in general.

If I had to nitpick, they are finicky regarding positioning on your ears.  For example, moving them forward towards my face can make the treble not as bright, but then you lose some of the realism on certain acoustic or instrumental music.  If I move them a bit lower on my ears, I can get a more pronounced mid-bass, but it might sound muddier.  A funny thing I've noticed, if I put my fingers around the cups and kind of "squish" the pads into a tighter circle shape while listening, the sound-stage seems a bit wider and the bass seems to extend a bit lower.  I might be going crazy or imagining things, but I noticed a lot of these things on accident a couple times before trying to replicate them and it's fairly consistent -- at least for my ears and head shape possibly.


----------



## ESL-1

bozebuttons said:


> I will vote for the GH2s  great directly from my MacBook pro
> I use beautiful audio merino hybrid pads with it ,great match with the gh2s
> https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/grado-earpads-headbands



I also agree with bozebuttons.  If you can get the GH2 now do so and then if you are liking them as I am sure you will then save up for the GS3000e or PS2000e as they are the best in the line up in my opinion.  BTW, I liked the GH2 with the stock pads but I had followed Bozebuttons recommendation and got the Beautiful Audio pads he mentioned.  I feel for me it took them up a step in sound.

Enjoy the journey.


----------



## ESL-1 (Jan 30, 2020)

ParaLoganGrado said:


> I suppose Shane D and I are the local "GH2" evangelists, but there really isn't anything I can complain about them (especially if you like the Grado sound.)  My favorite part about them is their ability to actually play bass notes with meaningful impact compared to the other Grados I've listened to in this class and many other open-backs in general.
> 
> If I had to nitpick, they are finicky regarding positioning on your ears.  For example, moving them forward towards my face can make the treble not as bright, but then you lose some of the realism on certain acoustic or instrumental music.  If I move them a bit lower on my ears, I can get a more pronounced mid-bass, but it might sound muddier.  A funny thing I've noticed, if I put my fingers around the cups and kind of "squish" the pads into a tighter circle shape while listening, the sound-stage seems a bit wider and the bass seems to extend a bit lower.  I might be going crazy or imagining things, but I noticed a lot of these things on accident a couple times before trying to replicate them and it's fairly consistent -- at least for my ears and head shape possibly.



Okay now.... We of course will need exact measurements of your head, ears and length of hair including hair style....  We need to be scientific here.  Kidding aside this is the kind of experimentation that can often yield excellent results.  I myself always find exact positioning can most often optimize the results that most please you.  There is no right or wrong here, just your personal prefererences.

Thanks......


----------



## MacedonianHero

elira said:


> I would say PS2000e if you don’t mind the weight.



I love mine...best Grado headphones in production! I don't mind the weight as I find the distribution quite good...but man o' man do they rock!!!


----------



## ESL-1 (Feb 2, 2020)

MacedonianHero said:


> I love mine...best Grado headphones in production! I don't mind the weight as I find the distribution quite good...but man o' man do they rock!!!




I agree and for me I would extend that to "best Grado Headphone ever made".  I do have a Joseph Grado Signature HP2 which is extremely neutral and sounds particularly good with the Melos SHA-1, excellent synergy.  With all that I still prefer the PS2000e.


----------



## Terrapin

just saw some prices for PS2000e... that's gonna take awhile for me to save up for it. PS1000e is a bit more palatable and I could be aiming at that. 

Not gonna think too much about it since I'm gonna focus on GH2 for awhile once I buy it, but it's good to have goals. I think I might be able to pull off PS1000e/GS3000e/GS2000e in several months. if PS1000e has roughly the same quality as both of those GS's, then I might lean towards that. at the same time, I'd love to hear feedbacks on those three and which would be the best.


----------



## zombywoof

Terrapin said:


> Hello everyone - first time posting here.
> 
> I currently live in Korea and looking at a few Grados to choose from. I previously used a 225e when I lived in the States and I loved the sound. That was a few years ago and I was in college. Loved the very vivacious highs back then. Now that I'm a bit older, I think I could make do with something a bit calmer yet I wouldn't be opposed to that reckless, yet energetic treble sounds.
> 
> ...



I would like to give you my 2 cents.  Everyone's tastes are a little different, but I had the GH2, and currently own the RS2e and GS1000i (have heard the GS1000e at a local shop but is was quite a while ago).  Of the three Grado's my clear preference is the GS1000i.  I had the GH2 and RS2e at the same time and sold the GH2 as it did not significantly better the RS2e.  The GH2 may have had a bit more bass, but the RS2e was my preference...until the GS1000i came along...better than the RS2e in nearly every way.  So much so that I am thinking of selling my RS2e as they are not getting any head time.


----------



## Shane D

Terrapin said:


> just saw some prices for PS2000e... that's gonna take awhile for me to save up for it. PS1000e is a bit more palatable and I could be aiming at that.
> 
> Not gonna think too much about it since I'm gonna focus on GH2 for awhile once I buy it, but it's good to have goals. I think I might be able to pull off PS1000e/GS3000e/GS2000e in several months. if PS1000e has roughly the same quality as both of those GS's, then I might lean towards that. at the same time, I'd love to hear feedbacks on those three and which would be the best.



The GH2's are a good starting point without breaking the bank. I think maybe the GS3000e's are my end game, but it is just too pricey for me right now. But someday...

I have read a lot of good things about the RS2e's, if you came across some at a good price. I think they sold for about the same prices as the GH2's. Although they are not cocobolo's.

I really do like the woodies. And they are so light.

Shane D


----------



## mortcola

Terrapin said:


> just saw some prices for PS2000e... that's gonna take awhile for me to save up for it. PS1000e is a bit more palatable and I could be aiming at that.
> 
> Not gonna think too much about it since I'm gonna focus on GH2 for awhile once I buy it, but it's good to have goals. I think I might be able to pull off PS1000e/GS3000e/GS2000e in several months. if PS1000e has roughly the same quality as both of those GS's, then I might lean towards that. at the same time, I'd love to hear feedbacks on those three and which would be the best.


The PS1000e is a fine headphone...but MUCH leaner and almost assertively analytical than the others. It is closest to the GS2000 in a few ways....but one doesn't substitute for the other. The GS3000 is the richest sounding of the whole line...for me, the best expenditure of (big) money...and, was, for me, more satisfying than the PS2000e at a grand less - though that is a matter of a kind of aesthetic fit. If you can listen, do so....for me, the PS1000e is going to be more a matter of taste than most of the Grado models.


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Jan 30, 2020)

Terrapin said:


> Hello everyone - first time posting here.
> 
> I currently live in Korea and looking at a few Grados to choose from. I previously used a 225e when I lived in the States and I loved the sound. That was a few years ago and I was in college. Loved the very vivacious highs back then. Now that I'm a bit older, I think I could make do with something a bit calmer yet I wouldn't be opposed to that reckless, yet energetic treble sounds.
> 
> ...


My comparisons of the three headphones would be GH2 > RS2e >> GS1000e.

If you want details. please go to the link listed in red in my signature line, which sorts a whole lot of 3-way comparisons, one comparing GH2 to RS2e and several comparisons that include the GS1000e, including one to the RS2e. 

In short, the RS2e and GH2 were almost interchangeable, but the GS1000e, despite its much more comfortable over-ear pads (the GH2 and RS2e are on ear) and huge sound stage, had a monotone tubbiness in its bass, almost as if the bass were passing through a resonant barrel, which imposed its own frequency on whatever the true bass pitch was.  After 400 hours of use, ot continued to decrease, to the point that I no longer noticed it if I just listened to the GS1000e alone, but as soon as I compared it, I noted it again.

That said, though I sold the GS1000e, I wish I still had them!  I still enjoyed them!!

Now, if you can get your hands on a GS1000i, THAT is a different story... they are GREAT! (again, see the red link).


----------



## Terrapin

ruthieandjohn said:


> My comparisons of the three headphones would be GH2 > RS2e >> GS1000e.
> 
> If you want details. please go to the link listed in red in my signature line, which sorts a whole lot of 3-way comparisons, one comparing GH2 to RS2e and several comparisons that include the GS1000e, including one to the RS2e.
> 
> ...



This is an amazing effort. Thank you very much. Now, I'll be binging on these comparisons, if you don't mind.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Terrapin said:


> This is an amazing effort. Thank you very much. Now, I'll be binging on these comparisons, if you don't mind.



Sounds like me back a few months ago lol.  I bought my first pair back in May last year (the wireless GW100) to take on a cruise.  After the initial adjustment period of getting used to the noticeably emphasized mid bass (I think due to the "S-pads" that mean the driver is literally a millimeter from your ear), I fell in love with the warmth and lack of any coloration from an enclosed casing.

I found a new album to binge around September (Terry Reid - "Seed of Memory" -- check out this song "Faith to Arise": )

and noticed just how much better it sounded on my Grados vs my Sennheiser HD 280Pros (different price class, different purpose etc., I know) and any ear buds I have.  So then I start doing the same thing you are now with trying to decide on a new set and already made my mind it was gonna be another Grado.  I researched everywhere I could, and was about to settle on the SR-225e, hearing it was the best in the Prestige line and well worth the $200 (I can't deal with harsh or heavily boosted treble, which all reports mention of the 325e).  But then someone mentioned that the GW100 was using the same driver -- not sure if that's true or not, but I wanted my next pair to be a step above in sound quality, but also have it's own "character".

I was pretty set on the RS-2e, hearing it was the best bang for your buck in the sub $1000 in many places, etc.  But then after hearing equally universal praise for the GH2, seeing the beautiful Cocobolo wood housing, and that it has just enough "extra" bass compared to most Grados that it's basically on par with other cans it moved to the top of my list.  At the time of my shopping, I could buy the RS-2e for ~$500 new and there weren't any used listings for any less (once shipping was included).  I found a few used GH2s on eBay for a decent price, offered a bit less and after the seller accepted my offer I ended up paying just a bit more than a new RS-2e + shipping, tax & handling would have been.  I figured I didn't want to always second guess myself after purchasing an RS-2e and always wondering if I'd have liked the GH2 more?  Thanks to me starting to read this thread about 500 pages back, I think I got a good feel for the quality and enjoyment the Brooklyn cans can bring!


----------



## Terrapin

update: ordered a pair of Grado GH2. I'll be back with my first impressions and such!


----------



## wormsdriver

Terrapin said:


> update: ordered a pair of Grado GH2. I'll be back with my first impressions and such!


Congrats on the gh2, nice cans!


----------



## eeagle

@ruthieandjohn  & @zombywoof  +1 on the GS1000I I had to go to the used market to find a pristine pair, but grateful I didn't spring for a new GS1000e.


----------



## ESL-1

Terrapin said:


> update: ordered a pair of Grado GH2. I'll be back with my first impressions and such!




Congratulations, good going.


----------



## Shane D

On my login page I came across a thread by Todd the Vinyl Junkie. Lots of deals including Grado's. Just an FYI.
https://www.ttvjaudio.com/Used-demo...m?searching=Y&sort=13&cat=1886&show=60&page=1

Shane D


----------



## zombywoof

Received Schitt Vali2 yesterday and been listening via GS1000i nonstop (almost).  Sweet.  I have not had an opportunity for a direct comparison to Magin3+ as yet...but will be doing so this week.


----------



## ruhenheiM

wow. somehow the UI looks worse than before


----------



## zombywoof

ruhenheiM said:


> wow. somehow the UI looks worse than before


Your meaning?


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

zombywoof said:


> Your meaning?



Do the forums not look different to you since the maintenance this weekend?


----------



## ruhenheiM (Feb 2, 2020)

zombywoof said:


> Your meaning?



i much prefer the older looks to this new one. the older one also easier to navigate and to read, less congested from this new one


----------



## Shane D

ruhenheiM said:


> i much prefer the older looks to this new one. the older one also easier to navigate and to read, less congested from this new one



Agreed! Where is my subscribed thread button? This will be much more cumbersome. Same navigation as ASR.

Shane D


----------



## ruhenheiM (Feb 2, 2020)

Shane D said:


> Agreed! Where is my subscribed thread button? This will be much more cumbersome. Same navigation as ASR.
> 
> Shane D


i think it's still on the top right. but now it's label as watch/unwatch button i guess

the email notification from subscribed thread also pretty much useless now. i'm able to read the whole post just from email notification in the old one.now nothing is shown


----------



## Shane D

ruhenheiM said:


> i think it's still on the top right. but now it's label as watch/unwatch button i guess



Yes, the same as ASR. It is not as fluid as our old button. I miss not having to leave the page I am on. Oh well.


----------



## Shane D

Also, soon as I post a reply, it kicks me out of the thread?????


----------



## HungryPanda

That should not happen


----------



## Shane D

HungryPanda said:


> That should not happen



Agreed!


----------



## zombywoof

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Do the forums not look different to you since the maintenance this weekend?



LOL...I thought @ruhenheiM was replying to my Vali2 post.  The new format is indeed different, but I have not had any issues.  I do prefer the additional text that was available in the email notifications, but I think I can live with the new format.


----------



## Shane D

zombywoof said:


> LOL...I thought @ruhenheiM was replying to my Vali2 post.  The new format is indeed different, but I have not had any issues.  I do prefer the additional text that was available in the email notifications, but I think I can live with the new format.



Did it kick you out of the thread after you posted?


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

I remember reading an iteration of this exact convo about 100 or so pages back lol.


----------



## zombywoof

Shane D said:


> Did it kick you out of the thread after you posted?


Nope...aesthetics aside, seems to be working OK for me.


----------



## Shane D

zombywoof said:


> Nope...aesthetics aside, seems to be working OK for me.



Not for me. After I post, it puts me in a post only page. And I can't just hit the back button to get back to the thread.


----------



## zombywoof

ParaLoganGrado said:


> I remember reading an iteration of this exact convo about 100 or so pages back lol.


Yeah, I recall something as well.  Probably where I got the idea...too lazy to go back and look for the previous posts, though.  Schitt was helpful on how to do the hook up to avoid double amping...they answered my emails promptly and even talked me out of needing a SYS.  Did the hook up with RCA splitters exclusively.  Noticing more difference between Vali and Magni than I thought I would with GS1000i...bass sounds a bit more natural...but no detectable difference on my powered monitors.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

zombywoof said:


> Yeah, I recall something as well.  Probably where I got the idea...too lazy to go back and look for the previous posts, though.  Schitt was helpful on how to do the hook up to avoid double amping...they answered my emails promptly and even talked me out of needing a SYS.  Did the hook up with RCA splitters exclusively.  Noticing more difference between Vali and Magni than I thought I would with GS1000i...bass sounds a bit more natural...but no detectable difference on my powered monitors.



Haha sorry to confuse again.  I'm bad about this.  I mean the last time the forums went through an update, people complaining about not being able to reply correctly, find their subscribed threads, getting the wrong notifications or none at all.

I'm apparently very unclear this morning!


----------



## ESL-1

Maybe this is not the final version for the site.....


----------



## ESL-1

Mucho easy to attach files for me..... that is good.


----------



## ESL-1

Oh, this is fun.  Back to Grado....


----------



## zombywoof

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Haha sorry to confuse again.  I'm bad about this.  I mean the last time the forums went through an update, people complaining about not being able to reply correctly, find their subscribed threads, getting the wrong notifications or none at all.
> 
> I'm apparently very unclear this morning!



No, it is me...trying to do six things at once today...Cheers!


----------



## zombywoof

Shane D said:


> Not for me. After I post, it puts me in a post only page. And I can't just hit the back button to get back to the thread.


Forgot to mention, when I went to login in this morning I received a message to create a new password.  Once I did, I was good to go.


----------



## Shane D

zombywoof said:


> Forgot to mention, when I went to login in this morning I received a message to create a new password.  Once I did, I was good to go.



Yes I did have a bit of a problem logging in. It took several tries.


----------



## ESL-1

No problems of any sort for me so far......


----------



## HungryPanda

Same username and password worked for me


----------



## joseph69

ESL-1 said:


> Mucho easy to attach files for me..... that is good.


What audio store is this?


----------



## joseph69

I did prefer after reading my subscribed threads they were removed and the remaining unread threads were only visible. 
I like to save my favorite threads for last, but know I have to scroll and decipher the plain text from the bold indicating the unread threads which can be a bit of a challenge for my vision. Otherwise I've no issues with the new platform and commend the Head-Fi team for getting it done in very timely manner. Also, as @ESL-1 mentioned, it's probably not the final version, I'm sure they're going to tweak it.


----------



## ESL-1

joseph69 said:


> What audio store is this?



Joe's Emporium....

By appointment only.

Ha.........


----------



## joseph69

ESL-1 said:


> Joe's Emporium....
> 
> By appointment only.
> 
> Ha.........


I'll have to make an appointment.


----------



## ESL-1

joseph69 said:


> I'll have to make an appointment.


Yes you should, remember we are available every other Wednesday & Thursday along with the first Sunday of most months.  Any changes in this schedule will be available on a "Need To Know" basis and requires the secret password.  
It will a pleasure to provide your audio needs as long as we set the bar....


----------



## ParaLoganGrado (Feb 3, 2020)

Weird, I don't get notifications for this thread anymore, even though it shows me being subscribed.  If I click the bell icon, it shows me there were new posts, etc.

Well since surprisingly my wife wanted to watch the Super Bowl tonight, I couldn't stream it on my computer from one of _THOSE_ sites and use my headphones. So we watched downstairs on the big screen thru my MartinLogan Motions. They're spaced ~10ft apart and 10ft from the couch so throw a pretty wide stereo image. After the game during the confetti and streamers etc., she heard those whooshing sounds and asked if I forgot to turn off the sink after using the bathroom. After I muted the amp and told her no, she was mildly amused that the sound from my "big ugly speakers" (they're a nice black finish in my defense) can seem like it's in the room and not coming from the TV. I had to resist the urge to make her listen to my eclectic "listening session" playlist, but at least there was a modicum of interest haha.


----------



## gregorya

GH2 for sale on Canuck Audio Mart in Canada... $750 Cdn

https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649588919-grado-gh2-limited-edition-cocobolo-headphones/


----------



## Shane D

gregorya said:


> GH2 for sale on Canuck Audio Mart in Canada... $750 Cdn
> 
> https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649588919-grado-gh2-limited-edition-cocobolo-headphones/



Not cheap, as the original retail was $949.99. Nice if they're keeping a lot of their value.


----------



## audiobomber

gregorya said:


> GH2 for sale on Canuck Audio Mart in Canada... $750 Cdn


Or get a new GH4 for the same price. There are people in this thread who say the GH2 and GH4 sound the same.


----------



## Shane D

A fake post. I am just checking something...


----------



## Shane D

Interesting. On my desktop computer, it would not take my usual login of email and password. I used my user name and my orginal password from years ago and it worked fine????

Also, after I posted I stayed on the same page, wheras on my phone it kicks me off the thread and puts me in a "reply page".  Hmmm. I will have to try my old login on my phone.

Still miss the old "suscribed threads" button.


----------



## Terrapin

got my GH2 today. Here is my first impression of these cans.

Comfort: I have a decently-sized head. I wear about 7 3/4 on a New Era fitted. I happened to be wearing hat to the work when the package came to my office. I had to stretch out the headband a bit to make it decently comfortable for me. not the first time I've had to do with a new Grado, really. that was expected. Another expected thing was the L-cushions. Obviously... they are not the most comfortable. both sides of the headphone push my ear into my head, and I think that limits me about an hour or so max before I want to take a break. The key point though, is that I don't buy Grados for comfortable. I knew what I was getting myself into when I bought these. at the same time, it does factor into the equation of how much I enjoy headphones though. maybe I'll buy those G-cushions someday or get a pair with them on it, and see how they feel. 

Practicality: everyone knows that these are very open-back and sound leaks out. I didn't really bother to listen at the office, for obvious reasons. I wore it on my walk back home and, as expected, the outdoor noise mixed in with the music I listened to. I live in a busy city, which makes an outdoor-adverse headphone even moreso. I can see myself go somewhere pretty quiet - like in the nature, by the beach, etc., sit down, and just enjoy the view and music, but it surely will be mostly indoors-only cans. 

Sound quality: the highs are definitely toned down a bit than the 225e I had. When I first listened to 225e, I was surprised on how much the treble stood out. It was quite attractive, actually. It made music more exciting to listen to. At the same time, I got fatigued pretty easily. GH2's, however, seem to be easier for my ears. The treble was still pretty fun. But mids indeed did stand out more than it does in 225e. 

A lot of headphones, at this price range, do a good job at capturing details. Grado GH2's, however, does a bit more. When listening to guitar songs, I could easily tell whether a guitarist used a pick or finger-strummed/picked the strings. maybe it's because I also play guitar and I can tell the subtle differences between those two, but it was so much easier to tell with GH2's than the other ones. My favorite instrument to listen to with these, by the way, is the saxphone. there's that unique texture to saxophones that makes listening to them very satisfying. The GH2's take a step or two further and make it stand out even more. 

Also equally satisfying to listen to was the shoegaze-style fuzzy textures. it was not only works of shoegaze bands like My Bloody Valentine that sounded great on these. I listened to Midnight City by M83, which features wide, fuzzy synths reminiscent of shoegaze guitars. The GH2's seem to work really well with making brighter details come alive. Even better when the instrumentals feature something sounding bright. For instance... guitars in Jesus Fever by Kurt Vile sounded immaculate with these on. 

Was also happy with being able to pick up little details. Listening to Elliott Smith tunes, I was able to hear his fingers slide up the guitar fret and make that unique squeaky sound - as clear as I've been able to. 

Verdict-ish: so far, these are pretty much expected and hoped. Great headphones to use when I'm winding down after work. now I'll probably look for a closed-back headphone that i can use at my office... I'm open for recommendations


----------



## BubbaJay

I've always wanted to get a Grado headphone but just never have so I thinking of getting the HF3.  There aren't many reviews on them but the few I've seen looked like a headphone I'd like.  If anyone has a pair I'd like to know if these are a good representation of the Grado sound.  I listen to mainly electronic music and rock/metal so the fact these seem to have good bass for a Grado is what makes me want to try them over other models.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado (Feb 5, 2020)

BubbaJay said:


> I've always wanted to get a Grado headphone but just never have so I thinking of getting the HF3.  There aren't many reviews on them but the few I've seen looked like a headphone I'd like.  If anyone has a pair I'd like to know if these are a good representation of the Grado sound.  I listen to mainly electronic music and rock/metal so the fact these seem to have good bass for a Grado is what makes me want to try them over other models.



I was lucky enough to participate in ToddTheVinylJunky's HF3 loaner program and demoed them for a week (ok, a bit over.)  They are a great headphone!  I also listen to a lot of metal (mainly melodic death metal and progressive metal), but I did find the HF3 to be a bit harsher on these types of metal.  The detail of the HF3 is amazing, even better than my beloved GH2s, but that comes at the price of a boosted upper-mid / lower-treble range that can be fatiguing for a lot of metal.  The instruments themselves can easily be picked out from the whole band, but stuff like upper octave guitar solos and drum cymbals caused me to occasionally reach for the volume knob to turn it down a bit more than usual.

Luckily, I listen to a lot of different genres and found the HF3 to be perfectly suited to well produced & mixed acoustic stuff like jazz/fusion, folk music, bluegrass, etc.  Don't get me wrong, they are amazing cans but if your primary music choice is metal (which a lot is poorly produced and mastered), these might not be the best choice.


----------



## treebug

Anyone with the GS3000e XLR version. Does this come with the jack adapter cable still?


----------



## elira

treebug said:


> Anyone with the GS3000e XLR version. Does this come with the jack adapter cable still?


If you have a soldering iron I don't think the XLR version is worth it. The XLR connectors cost like 10 bucks and modding the cable takes less than 2 hours.


----------



## dpump

I have reterminated many headphone cables from 2.5 mm/3.5 mm to 6.5 mm or 4-pin balanced. Usually not too difficult as long as the stock wires are normal copper or silver plated copper. If the stock cables are Liszt wires, don't try it unless you know how to deal with Liszt wires. Grado wires are copper wires that are easy to deal with as long as you are patient, but again I wouldn't recommend someone trying it who has no soldering experience. 

You would have to ask Grado if an adaptor cable is included that would be a female 4-pin XLR to a 6.5 mm phone plug. I have never seen an all-in-one adaptor with a 4-pin female XLR to a 6.5 mm phone plug. If anyone has, please respond. If someone would or could manufacture such an adaptor I think they could sell a ton of them. The solution you normally see is a short cable with the 4-pin female XLR on one end and the 6.5 mm phone plug on the other end. If you wanted to reterminate your Grado to 4-pin XLR and use your Grado cable, you could leave the Grado male plug as is and cut the cable back 6" to 1 ft and then add the female XLR connector on the other end. While I am a Grado fan, them charging, I believe $200, to have a balanced connector instead of a phone plug is somewhat exorbitant. Maybe somewhat more tolerable if an adaptor cable is include but I would personally do the conversion myself.


----------



## joseph69

dpump said:


> I have never seen an all-in-one adaptor with a 4-pin female XLR to a 6.5 mm phone plug. If anyone has, please respond.


Here you go. 
I sell them for a buck three-eighty!


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Feb 6, 2020)

Both my PS2000e and my GS2000e, bought with the $175 XLR balanced plug, included an XLR-to-6.5mm phono plug short cable adapter as well.  I also requested, because the product literature referred to it, though it was not there, a thick-cabled 6.5mm to 3.5mm adapter.  Grado added them at no charge, using that super-thick (12 conductor?) cable that goes on both of the 2000e headphones.


----------



## joseph69

ruthieandjohn said:


> Grado added them at no charge, using that super-thick (12 conductor?) cable that goes on both of the 2000e headphones.


I made mine from a piece of Grado 15' 4-conductor extension cable using Neutrik connectors.


----------



## treebug

ruthieandjohn said:


> Both my PS2000e and my GS2000e, bought with the $175 XLR balanced plug, included an XLR-to-6.5mm phono plug short cable adapter as well.
> 
> That's what I thought I'd read somewhere but wasn't sure. If I needed to use the extension cable I would need to use the XLR-6.5mm adapter too of course. Might just order with the standard plug.


----------



## Rwit

Question for my fellow Grado fans: I’ve been using my RS2e at my computer as gaming headphones (in addition to music). For team games I’d like to add a microphone to my setup — I’d rather not invest in a gaming headset which will certainly have worse sound than my Grados. 

Has anybody solved for this with either a clip on microphone or other external solution? I’d love to see if there are any solutions that work especially well with Grados. I’m not looking to solder or rewire my headphones.

thanks!


----------



## elira

Rwit said:


> Question for my fellow Grado fans: I’ve been using my RS2e at my computer as gaming headphones (in addition to music). For team games I’d like to add a microphone to my setup — I’d rather not invest in a gaming headset which will certainly have worse sound than my Grados.
> 
> Has anybody solved for this with either a clip on microphone or other external solution? I’d love to see if there are any solutions that work especially well with Grados. I’m not looking to solder or rewire my headphones.
> 
> thanks!


A modmic should work.


----------



## joseph69

I never been one to like the sound of my 325is or RS1i w/cushions other then genuine Grados, but @ESL-1 (Joe) had left me with a pair of Beautiful Audio Merino/Leather Hybrid (L) Pads to try, and I must say that I'm very impressed with their comfort & sound.

Ive tried TTVJ Flats 3x and still own a brand new pair that I've try to get used too (again) but still find they're just not for me. 
I was very skeptical of the BA pads, but right from my initial listen I found that they took away nothing away from the Grado magic that I love, but added just the right amount of imaging, depth, warmth & relaxation to the sound.

When I spoke with Joe about how I was impressed with their sound, he kindly gifted them to me which was very nice of him to do, so thank you very much, Joe, I appreciate it! Thanks goes out to @bozebuttons as well, nice find, and definitely a great recommendation.


----------



## joseph69




----------



## Rjo14

hi, I recently bought a rs2e with the brown leather headband but noticed that the drivers we’re not red. should’t I be concerned and find out from the manufacturer if they stopped assembling with the red ones?


----------



## joseph69

Rjo14 said:


> hi, I recently bought a rs2e with the brown leather headband but noticed that the drivers we’re not red. should’t I be concerned and find out from the manufacturer if they stopped assembling with the red ones?


New?
I recently purchased a GS2Ke (new) and the drivers are black.


----------



## Rjo14

joseph69 said:


> New?
> I recently purchased a GS2Ke (new) and the drivers are black.


It’s new! Interesting...anyone else?


----------



## Rjo14

I used to own a rs2i and 225i and difference between those 2 were apparent with the rs2i having more slam and clarity.  My experience with this new ”e” is somewhat more identical to the 225i, so I’m having these thoughts that they put 225 drivers enclosed with the wood...idk


----------



## Rwit

Rjo14 said:


> hi, I recently bought a rs2e with the brown leather headband but noticed that the drivers we’re not red. should’t I be concerned and find out from the manufacturer if they stopped assembling with the red ones?



I bought my RS2E about a year ago and they also do not have red drivers. The drivers are greyish. I bought them new from a reputable Grado dealer. For what it’s worth they also came in the redesigned packaging, not the old school pizza box. I am not sure when they stopped using red drivers or on which models, but it seems to be normal.


----------



## stvn758 (Feb 8, 2020)

How do you open the cups of the HF2's, is it just glue holding them together? Asked in the Grado Mods threads, I'm unwell at the minute, stroke, looking thousands of pages will not make sense to me.

Thanks.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado (Feb 8, 2020)

Sorry to break up the discussion with a _Schiit_-post, but this is what happens when you're about to eat a nice, fresh, carne asada taco and you get an "emergency" work call (one good thing about getting paid by the hour):




I got distracted by work and my tortilla got cold  Now, I don't think @Jason Stoddard would approve of this, but technically, the efficiency of the Class A amp increases when the heat isn't being wasted, right? (Note, there was no meat, salsa, sour cream, nor pico de gallo present in the tortilla and I may have already cracked open my first beer when the call came in.)


----------



## joseph69 (Feb 9, 2020)

Deleted due to my mistake in which foam I was using.


----------



## Shotland

Anyone have any tips for someone with a set of Grado sr225e cans that are just a bit too bright?


----------



## elira

Shotland said:


> Anyone have any tips for someone with a set of Grado sr225e cans that are just a bit too bright?


There are some amps that make them brighter. Check with a different source.


----------



## Shane D

joseph69 said:


> EDIT: The Beautiful Audio Pads I'm using with the 'Open cell foam' inserts  just to be clear.
> I don't have the 'Reticulated foam' inserts. If ordering these pads new, they come with both foam inserts.



I tried the reticulated foam again recently. I found that it hurt the sound as it pushed the cups further from my ears. After less than 5 minutes I put the white foam back in.

Shane D


----------



## zombywoof

Shotland said:


> Anyone have any tips for someone with a set of Grado sr225e cans that are just a bit too bright?



Suggest you have a look at the following link to a 2011 post on Inner Fidelity that discusses the differences between Grado cushions on sound characteristics.  I have not tried anything suggest here r tried all the different pads as I do not detect harsh treble on any of my Grados.  The measurements and comments relate specifically to the SR225i model, so you may find something applicable to your situation. Good luck.

https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/evaluation-grado-stock-and-modified-ear-pads


----------



## joseph69 (Feb 9, 2020)

Shane D said:


> I tried the reticulated foam again recently. I found that it hurt the sound as it pushed the cups further from my ears. After less than 5 minutes I put the white foam back in.
> 
> Shane D


First of all, I made a mistake in *this post* saying I'm using the "Open cell foam"...I'm actually using the "Reticulated foam".
In* this video* BA is showing the "Open cell foam" (white foam pads) which are stated to be* "on the hard side"*.
The "Reticulated foam" (black netting) is not shown, but is stateing to be "*on the soft side*", this is what I'm using.
I'd think it would be the other way around, and the "Open cell foam" would be harder than the "Reticulated foam" but that's not what they're stating as seen below.






I'm finding the "Reticulated foam" to be ultra soft because it's a netting, so even though I don't have the "Open cell foam" to compare, I just can't imagine it being softer than the netting used in the "reticulated foam". Am I missing something something here?

EDIT: I also don't see how the "Reticulated foam" could push the drivers further from your ears being they're so soft?


----------



## Shane D

joseph69 said:


> First of all, I made a mistake in *this post* saying I'm using the "Open cell foam"...I'm actually using the "Reticulated foam".
> In* this video* BA is showing the "Open cell foam" (white foam pads) which are stated to be* "on the hard side"*.
> The "Reticulated foam" (black netting) is not shown, but is stateing to be "*on the soft side*", this is what I'm using.
> I'd think it would be the other way around, and the "Open cell foam" would be harder than the "Reticulated foam" but that's not what they're stating as seen below.
> ...



My open cell white foam is very soft. It is mushing down to the point where my cups are Very close to my ears. Still sounds great, but it got me curious. I dug out my reticulated "springs" put and put them in. They were pretty firm and kept the ear pad more extended. Maybe in time they crush down similar to the foam. On my initial try (less than 5 minutes), the reticulated pieces really kept their shape and pushed the ear cups far enough away to change the sound. I immediately went back to the white foam.

It may well be that the articulated pieces would compress after a few days/weeks, but I didn't care for the immediate change in sound.


----------



## joseph69

Interesting.
Thanks for the verification on which is actually softer. As I mentioned, I would've definitely thought the reticulated foam would've been softer than the open cell foam. I'm going to email BA and see if I can just purchase the open cell foam and try it out.


----------



## Shane D

joseph69 said:


> Interesting.
> Thanks for the verification on which is actually softer. As I mentioned, I would've definitely thought the reticulated foam would've been softer than the open cell foam. I'm going to email BA and see if I can just purchase the open cell foam and try it out.



I wish that white foam was just a Little bit more dense. It is SUPER comfortable, but my pads are really compressed.


----------



## TooFrank

Shane D said:


> I wish that white foam was just a Little bit more dense. It is SUPER comfortable, but my pads are really compressed.


Hi guys,
Was just intrigues to do a little experimentation with the foams in the BA pads on my GH2s. Been using the white stuff for quite a while, as Shane says very comfortable indeed. However, I started to feel the wer "collapsing" i.e. sitting tighter to my ears, and to my ears were absorbing sound in a different way. A week ago I tried to go back to the original L-cush and liked the sound a little better (despite the decline in comfort). Now I have switched to the "reticular" aka black foam on the BAs. Guess what, I am back in business. Despite they seem a little harder, they keep the distance to my ears and this - too me - right now - gives a "better" and maybe more clear and distinct sound.... We'll see if it wears off


----------



## Shane D

TooFrank said:


> Hi guys,
> Was just intrigues to do a little experimentation with the foams in the BA pads on my GH2s. Been using the white stuff for quite a while, as Shane says very comfortable indeed. However, I started to feel the wer "collapsing" i.e. sitting tighter to my ears, and to my ears were absorbing sound in a different way. A week ago I tried to go back to the original L-cush and liked the sound a little better (despite the decline in comfort). Now I have switched to the "reticular" aka black foam on the BAs. Guess what, I am back in business. Despite they seem a little harder, they keep the distance to my ears and this - too me - right now - gives a "better" and maybe more clear and distinct sound.... We'll see if it wears off



I would be really curious to see if they start to compress on you as the white ones did. And if so, how much.


----------



## TooFrank

Shane D said:


> I would be really curious to see if they start to compress on you as the white ones did. And if so, how much.


I'll let you know. "Burn in" has now got a new dimension


----------



## braddo

New to Grado's guys. I have GH-1 use it a lot and like it, would RS1i compliment these or too close to bother?

Can anyone explain difference here, and please, try not to over exaggerate (I know it's easy to do this is a fun/exciting hobby).

I use an amp, and used to listen to older rock/pop electric guitar based music but have moved to more modern rock/pop/post-punk even a touch of drum machines/keyboards lately. Thanks!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

braddo said:


> New to Grado's guys. I have GH-1 use it a lot and like it, would RS1i compliment these or too close to bother?
> 
> Can anyone explain difference here, and please, try not to over exaggerate (I know it's easy to do this is a fun/exciting hobby).
> 
> I use an amp, and used to listen to older rock/pop electric guitar based music but have moved to more modern rock/pop/post-punk even a touch of drum machines/keyboards lately. Thanks!


Here is a comparison of the GH-1, the Grado Bushmills X, and the RS1i that I did here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/post-12056836  Higher numbers are better.


----------



## braddo

Thanks for doing that, i have seen a few of your graphs. Great job!

Keep thinking about RS1's but just want to be told to NOT buy some because i have GH1s already.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

braddo said:


> Thanks for doing that, i have seen a few of your graphs. Great job!
> 
> Keep thinking about RS1's but just want to be told to NOT buy some because i have GH1s already.



Haha I know what you mean.  I want to get another pair of Grados just to have them, but I know that the GH-2s are pretty highly regarded, esp. for their price class and I don't want to buy a "lesser" one to be dissapointed.  I already have the GW100s, which are good in their own right but I don't know if anything between is different enough to justify dropping a couple hundred just for a different sound.

The one purchase I have been giving some serious thought to is trying to find a closed back can with a similar sound signature to the Grado sound, but I've yet to hear a pair of closed backs that don't have that echo-ish resonance that's pretty much unavoidable.  And I imagine find a closed back pair that sounds as good as my current cans without the closed back resonance would cost a good chunk of change...  (PS, just considering closed back so I can wear them at work without bothering my coworkers)


----------



## Shane D

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Haha I know what you mean.  I want to get another pair of Grados just to have them, but I know that the GH-2s are pretty highly regarded, esp. for their price class and I don't want to buy a "lesser" one to be dissapointed.  I already have the GW100s, which are good in their own right but I don't know if anything between is different enough to justify dropping a couple hundred just for a different sound.
> 
> The one purchase I have been giving some serious thought to is trying to find a closed back can with a similar sound signature to the Grado sound, but I've yet to hear a pair of closed backs that don't have that echo-ish resonance that's pretty much unavoidable.  And I imagine find a closed back pair that sounds as good as my current cans without the closed back resonance would cost a good chunk of change...  (PS, just considering closed back so I can wear them at work without bothering my coworkers)



The only ones I think about are the GS3000e's, but MAN, they are a lot of money. Even used is $1,600.00 in Canada.

Someday, maybe..


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Feb 10, 2020)

ParaLoganGrado said:


> The one purchase I have been giving some serious thought to is trying to find a closed back can with a similar sound signature to the Grado sound, but I've yet to hear a pair of closed backs that don't have that echo-ish resonance that's pretty much unavoidable.  And I imagine find a closed back pair that sounds as good as my current cans without the closed back resonance would cost a good chunk of change...  (PS, just considering closed back so I can wear them at work without bothering my coworkers)


If you can content yourself with "Semi Closed" instead of closed, that sounds like Grado, you might consider (if you can find) the Grado Bushmills X. They sound, er... well... ummm... just about like the GH1 and the RS1i as shown in the comparison chart I posted above (!) - just a little more transparent and detailed (and less bassy) than the GH1.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

ruthieandjohn said:


> If you can content yourself with "Semi Closed" instead of closed, that sounds like Grado, you might consider (if you can find) the Grado Bushmills X. They sound, er... well... ummm... just about like the GH1 and the RS1i as shown in the comparison chart I posted above (!) - just a little more transparent and detailed (and less bassy) than the GH1.



Kinda sounds like how I thought the HF3 sounded.


----------



## SilverGrey

I'm a long-time lurker on Headfi, but I'm no beginner, owning several pairs of headphones and iems, including Beyerdynamic DT880, DT770, T51P, Etymotic HF5, Westone W30, B&W P5 Wireless.  You get the picture!

I had been reading this thread with great interest and remembered listening to a pair of Grado SR60s many years ago and wasn't particularly impressed, but it could have been the setting (in a noisy shop) or just my preferences then. Like so many people on here, I'm always looking for something new and different.

Anyway, I recently bought a pair of SR80e's and I was not expecting what I heard, particularly when it came to the bass.  I like to listen to electronic music and was pleasantly surprised to hear that whilst the bass isn't as heavy as say on the DT770's, it definitely is there and does go deep, and is in perfect balance with the mids and highs.

I have to admit the Grado's are addictive, demanding your attention, as they unearth the finest details, and it's always a joy to hear something new in a recording, particularly a track I've heard many times before.


----------



## joseph69

SilverGrey said:


> I have to admit the Grado's are addictive, demanding your attention, as they unearth the finest details, and it's always a joy to hear something new in a recording, particularly a track I've heard many times before.


There's no denying this.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

joseph69 said:


> There's no denying this.



Hence why this is the second longest thread under "Headphones - Full Sized" lol


----------



## VinMAC (Feb 12, 2020)

I got a GS3000e from my local Grado dealer the week before last for testing at home. I was very curious after the reports here on head-fi how it would perform against my beloved GS1000i. It is a demo unit from the German Grado distributor and has already been running for 100 hours, as the dealer told me. I tested it with my McIntosh chain: MCD500 with MHA150. The Macs sound very clean and transparent with a slight touch of warmth in the keynote and with a deep and powerful bass. For crosschecking I also used my McIntosh vintage tube chain. The chosen music was Alternative Country and Blues also the new album from Sting - my songs.

The result of the comparison test somehow surprised me:

The GS3000e was, as already described here several times, of course in the midrange about two quality levels better than the GS1000i. The mids were more present, more voluminous and better contoured. However, in some recordings I noticed a peak in the upper midrange, which was a bit annoying especially with voices and guitars. The 3000 is also clearly superior to the 1000 in terms of three-dimensionality and is much more involving into the music than the 1k.

What really surprised me was that I liked the GS1000i much better than the GS3000e at both ends of the frequency range. Drum cymbals are much more audible and the bass has more volume and punch, which is of course due to the increase in upper bass on the 1000. But I had more fun with this bass. Overall I found the 1k more transparent but also thinner in sound. A crosscheck with the tube combination gave the same result, even though the bass roll-off of the 3k was not as big as with the MHA150.

Since it is known that unplayed Grados typically have a thin and set-back bass, I decided to burn in the GS3000e again with a good burn in CD. After 80 hours of playing in I could not detect any change in the sound of the GS3000e. I know that the impressions I've described here differ from what has been written so far about GS3000e and GS1000i. But I have only described my personal perception.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

@VinMAC , thanks so much for your comparison.  The GS1000i is one of my favorite Grados (of my 20, plus another 8 or so no longer with me!)  While I have and love the GS2000e, I have never tried the GS3000e.   I have always been intrigued.  Thanks for your excellent comparison!


----------



## VinMAC

Hi John, thank you for your feedback on my comparison test!

Yes, unfortunately I can't say that one is better than the other for the GS3000e and GS1000i. Rather, they are different: if you prefer midrange quality and spaciousness, you should go for the GS3000e. For those who prefer treble and bass and a transparent sound image, the GS1000i might be the better choice. As a GS1000i owner I wouldn't necessarily want to upgrade to the GS3000e.


----------



## bgalakazam

I have been looking for an upgrade to my trusty HD598 for many years. I decided to give Grado a shot. It was between the PS500e and the GS1000. The PS500e does have the smaller 44 driver, but it's the new one from Grado. Despite what people may say these are very comfortable to wear. In fact, I find them more comfortable than the HD598. The sound detail is amazing, especially string instruments and vocals. These don't really isolate well which shouldn't be an issue as this is not a feature of hifi open headphones. Also if you plan to listen to bass heavy rap these are not for you. My setup is 16/44.1 FLAC, Schiit Modi and Magni, BJC LC-1 interconnects. The amp was not needed, but I did want to run my setup through the DAC.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

bgalakazam said:


> I have been looking for an upgrade to my trusty HD598 for many years. I decided to give Grado a shot. It was between the PS500e and the GS1000. The PS500e does have the smaller 44 driver, but it's the new one from Grado. Despite what people may say these are very comfortable to wear. In fact, I find them more comfortable than the HD598. The sound detail is amazing, especially string instruments and vocals. These don't really isolate well which shouldn't be an issue as this is not a feature of hifi open headphones. Also if you plan to listen to bass heavy rap these are not for you. My setup is 16/44.1 FLAC, Schiit Modi and Magni, BJC LC-1 interconnects. The amp was not needed, but I did want to run my setup through the DAC.



Welcome to the club!  The 500 is one I've never really considered, but it seems to have a loyal following.


----------



## Deolum

Man i spent so much time and money on different totl headphones or dacs just to find out that grado gs1000e with chord mojo is my endgame. I don't even know how to describe this sound but while you usually could quite clearly say one headphone sounds this way and one headpone that way the grados sound completely different from what i heard before from audeze, focal, hifiman, sennheiser and any other "normal" brand. I even like the gs1000e more than the 2000e. Unlike any other headphone i had i don't ask myself "what would it be to hear this song now with one step up in the ladder" like i would, hearing with lcd 3 and thinking about lcd 4. They just sound perfect the way they are.

From reading i never thought grado would fit me. Always thought they were for people who want to show off or have a nice looking design piece in their living room don't caring for the sound. I'm glad i tested them just for fun.


----------



## YtseJamer

Very good deal for a pair of GH1

https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/det...-original-box-all-accessories-original-owner/


----------



## Roasty

has anyone here done a comparison of the GS3000e to the Abyss 1266 and/or Utopia? if so, could someone point me to that post?


----------



## RivalDealer

Picked up some GR10e earphones on a bit of a whim to use with a Sony NW-A55 walkman.

Shockingly good for the money, as long as you like the Grado sound.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado (Feb 15, 2020)

RivalDealer said:


> Picked up some GR10e earphones on a bit of a whim to use with a Sony NW-A55 walkman.
> 
> Shockingly good for the money, as long as you like the Grado sound.



Awesome!  I've always wondered about their earbuds (IEMs?)  They seem to get great reviews but I was curious if they had a Grado sound or were just another earbud.  Those might be my next Grado purchase, because as much as I adore the open-back Grado sound, I'd like to bring that with me in a way that won't bother co-workers or family when traveling!


----------



## MacedonianHero

RivalDealer said:


> Picked up some GR10e earphones on a bit of a whim to use with a Sony NW-A55 walkman.
> 
> Shockingly good for the money, as long as you like the Grado sound.



IMO, they are the best sub $500 IEMs I've heard yet...and I think I've owned pretty much all of them through the years. Here is my review if anyone is interested:
https://www.headphone.guru/the-grad...-take-that-fantastic-grado-sound-on-the-road/


----------



## railcannon

Hi guys.
Can anyone explain the sound characteristics of GRADO PS1 and HP1000 headphones?
I really interested in and curious about these discontinued headphone but It's difficult to find a sale with appropriate conditions.
I have heard GS3000e, PS2000e, and other all kind of current e series grado headphones.
Thanks.


----------



## stimuz

What do you guys think is the most mid forward of the grados?


----------



## Shane D

railcannon said:


> Hi guys.
> Can anyone explain the sound characteristics of GRADO PS1 and HP1000 headphones?
> I really interested in and curious about these discontinued headphone but It's difficult to find a sale with appropriate conditions.
> I have heard GS3000e, PS2000e, and other all kind of current e series grado headphones.
> Thanks.



What did you think of the GS3000e's?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

railcannon said:


> Hi guys.
> Can anyone explain the sound characteristics of GRADO PS1 and HP1000 headphones?
> I really interested in and curious about these discontinued headphone but It's difficult to find a sale with appropriate conditions.
> I have heard GS3000e, PS2000e, and other all kind of current e series grado headphones.
> Thanks.


The HP1000 is as close to Grado comes to a flat frequency response.  Developed by Joseph Grado to diagnose his new recording microphone, the Holographic Scalera Array, their function was to be a detailed and accurate probe that he used to improve his recording microphone.  He also, with the help of a former Marantz sound engineer, developed the HPA-1 headphone amp to go with these headphones.

Their sound, with the flat frequency response, sounds different than other Grados.  It is incisive and detailed.  It does not give the same fun U-shaped response that is associated with other Grados.


----------



## bjohnsen74

Hi Grado lovers! Long time reader, first time poster here. I have my trusty SR80e and love it. I wanna try to upgrade, and have my eyes on the GS1000e. I have read a lot, but unfortunately am unable to listen and preview in my area since there are no dealers around. Would anyone here be able to shed some light as to what I can expect soundwise? I listen to rock, metal and jazz mainly. Have anyone done the same upgrade from the SR-series?


----------



## the fool

Can anyone tell me something about ps1000e and gs2000e? I listen mostly pop, game/movie ost, which one is for me. Thanks


----------



## bjohnsen74

Deolum said:


> Man i spent so much time and money on different totl headphones or dacs just to find out that grado gs1000e with chord mojo is my endgame. I don't even know how to describe this sound but while you usually could quite clearly say one headphone sounds this way and one headpone that way the grados sound completely different from what i heard before from audeze, focal, hifiman, sennheiser and any other "normal" brand. I even like the gs1000e more than the 2000e. Unlike any other headphone i had i don't ask myself "what would it be to hear this song now with one step up in the ladder" like i would, hearing with lcd 3 and thinking about lcd 4. They just sound perfect the way they are.
> 
> From reading i never thought grado would fit me. Always thought they were for people who want to show off or have a nice looking design piece in their living room don't caring for the sound. I'm glad i tested them just for fun.


Loved reading your post! I have my eyes on the GS1000e too!


----------



## railcannon (Feb 17, 2020)

Shane D said:


> What did you think of the GS3000e's?


Dear Shane D
I'm not a critical listener and English is not major language, so please understand me that I can't explain the impressions of GS3000e sufficiently.

The GS3000e has just sound of grados
It has it's own unique special sound stages especially in strings and guitars music, and I really impressive about that.
The string melodies are close enough to enjoy, but not too close to feel uncomfortable. It's just relative comparison with other grados.
While enjoying music with the GS3000e, I was really surprised at the location of all the sounds.
Unfortunately the sub-base amount of GS3000e is just negligible like other grados.
Many people like the distortion and emphasis of grados, but the GS3000e is a little bit soft and more comfortable to listen to music than other harsh grados


----------



## Shane D

railcannon said:


> Dear Shane D
> I'm not a critical listener and English is not major language, so please understand me that I can't explain the impressions of GS3000e sufficiently.
> 
> The GS3000e has just sound of grados
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## railcannon (Feb 17, 2020)

ruthieandjohn said:


> The HP1000 is as close to Grado comes to a flat frequency response.  Developed by Joseph Grado to diagnose his new recording microphone, the Holographic Scalera Array, their function was to be a detailed and accurate probe that he used to improve his recording microphone.  He also, with the help of a former Marantz sound engineer, developed the HPA-1 headphone amp to go with these headphones.
> 
> Their sound, with the flat frequency response, sounds different than other Grados.  It is incisive and detailed.  It does not give the same fun U-shaped response that is associated with other Grados.


Thanks for kind response.
Actually the different sound made me more curios. 
Fortunately,The HP1k is easier to get than PS1 but still costs a lot.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

the fool said:


> Can anyone tell me something about ps1000e and gs2000e? I listen mostly pop, game/movie ost, which one is for me. Thanks


here is my comparison, from *this* post.  Higher numbers are better.


----------



## YtseJamer

bjohnsen74 said:


> Hi Grado lovers! Long time reader, first time poster here. I have my trusty SR80e and love it. I wanna try to upgrade, and have my eyes on the GS1000e. I have read a lot, but unfortunately am unable to listen and preview in my area since there are no dealers around. Would anyone here be able to shed some light as to what I can expect soundwise? I listen to rock, metal and jazz mainly. Have anyone done the same upgrade from the SR-series?



For Rock and Metal, my recommendation would be to go with the GH2.  Or maybe the GH4 but I don't know if they sound like the GH2.

I have heard pretty much all the Grados through the years, and for the price it's hard to beat the GH2. 

There's one pair available here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-grado-gh2-mint.924701/


----------



## bach98

Which one would you pick, GH3 or Rs1e? 

I cant find much information related to the GH3, so detail comparision would be helpful.


----------



## VinMAC

railcannon said:


> Unfortunately the sub-base amount of GS3000e is just negligible like other grados.
> Many people like the distortion and emphasis of grados, but the GS3000e is a little bit soft and more comfortable to listen to music than other harsh grados


In my comparison test of GS1000i with GS3000e over McIntosh components, the stronger and more powerful bass of the GS1000i was clearly perceptible without the bass being too obtrusive. The GS1000i was also no harsher than the GS3000e in terms of sound.  Each headphone had its own advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## zombywoof

bjohnsen74 said:


> Hi Grado lovers! Long time reader, first time poster here. I have my trusty SR80e and love it. I wanna try to upgrade, and have my eyes on the GS1000e. I have read a lot, but unfortunately am unable to listen and preview in my area since there are no dealers around. Would anyone here be able to shed some light as to what I can expect soundwise? I listen to rock, metal and jazz mainly. Have anyone done the same upgrade from the SR-series?


I started my Grado journey with the SR125i, and have just recently acquired the GS1000i (with the SR325e and RS2e in between).  Sorry, but I can't compare or contrast the "i" to the "e" models of the GS1000.  I can tell you that the jump from the SR125 to the GS1000 is significant.  To my ears, the clarity and sound stage/imaging are the largest areas of improvement.  The bass is not pronounced, but it is very accurate.  I find this to be especially important for acoustic small group jazz recordings where I want to hear each individual instrument.  At one time I thought the RS2e were my end game...I have not reached for them since I obtained the GS1000.  (I listen through a Schitt Modi > Loki > Magni/Vali, and listen to a lot of jazz...all types.)


----------



## railcannon (Feb 18, 2020)

VinMAC said:


> In my comparison test of GS1000i with GS3000e over McIntosh components, the stronger and more powerful bass of the GS1000i was clearly perceptible without the bass being too obtrusive. The GS1000i was also no harsher than the GS3000e in terms of sound.  Each headphone had its own advantages and disadvantages.


Thanks for the feedback.
I had a GS1000i about 10 years ago and it's been so long since I sold it.
I'm not sure about it's sound but I think you are correct about GS1000i, It has very powerful bass.
I have not heard old grados like GS1000 and PS1000.
My GS3000e comparison is only based on the 'e' series.
I can't explain the sound of the headphones well.
Thanks.


----------



## bjohnsen74

zombywoof said:


> I started my Grado journey with the SR125i, and have just recently acquired the GS1000i (with the SR325e and RS2e in between).  Sorry, but I can't compare or contrast the "i" to the "e" models of the GS1000.  I can tell you that the jump from the SR125 to the GS1000 is significant.  To my ears, the clarity and sound stage/imaging are the largest areas of improvement.  The bass is not pronounced, but it is very accurate.  I find this to be especially important for acoustic small group jazz recordings where I want to hear each individual instrument.  At one time I thought the RS2e were my end game...I have not reached for them since I obtained the GS1000.  (I listen through a Schitt Modi > Loki > Magni/Vali, and listen to a lot of jazz...all types.)


Thanks for your kind response! Eagerly awaiting the soundstage improvements when I get the GS, I have a Schiit Magni ready to go for the purchase. As it happens I will be able to try a pair of PS500 in my area, will be fun just for the experience. The GS I will have to buy online.


----------



## gregorya

GS1000i posted to Canuck Audio Mart today, $700 Cdn.

GS1000i Canuck Audio Mart


----------



## Shane D

A pair of GH2's have shown up on Canuck Audio Mart. $550.00.


----------



## Roasty

I went to audition the GS2000e. 
The mids and highs are nice. Very engaging headphones. But somewhat lacking in low bass/sub bass..

The shop did not have the GS3000e in stock. If I want it, I have to bite the bullet and pre order. 

Does the GS3000e have better bass than the 2k? 

The price for the GS3k they offered is pretty attractive, but I am pondering if I should get it from Moon with a black dragon cable upgrade.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Where did everyone go??


----------



## Shane D

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Where did everyone go??



How many times can I profess my love for my GH2's?

Other than posting Grado ad's there is not much else to post about, so I just react to other posts.

However, I am exploring low impedance tube amps for the express purpose of enjoying my Grado's even more. I found one guy in Ontario who listens to his Grado's on his amp, so that's a good sign.

All of my 'phones are pretty low impedance.


----------



## HungryPanda (Feb 26, 2020)

Everyone is lost in music with their lovely headphones I bet


----------



## zombywoof

HungryPanda said:


> Everyone is lost in music with there lovely headphones I bet



Exactly right!!!


----------



## Philimon

TTVJ Deluxe flat pads shown to measure best with models RS2 and down. However, they are expensive at $50 but worthwhile for some because they are necessary to make these Grado models not just good but tolerable. Discussion with measurements and possible clone group buy can be found at another headphone forum with name unmentionable here because against rules. I hope some of you will help get the group buy rolling by posting your interest there. Thanks


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Philimon said:


> TTVJ Deluxe flat pads shown to measure best with models RS2 and down. However, they are expensive at $50 but worthwhile for some because they are necessary to make these Grado models not just good but tolerable. Discussion with measurements and possible clone group buy can be found at another headphone forum with name unmentionable here because against rules. I hope some of you will help get the group buy rolling by posting your interest there. Thanks



I always wondered what the difference between the "OG" flat pads and the "Deluxe" was -- the pic and description on his page doesn't explain much.

Are they different materials?
Are they thicker / thinner, or wider / skinnier?
I tried "S" pads (comfies) on my GH2s and it just killed everything about them except upper-bass and lower-mids.  Would these do better than the comfies due to the hole in the middle?


----------



## joseph69

IIRC from reading their differences, the originals careless dense than the deluxe.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

As curious as I am to try them, $50-60 is a lot for some foam!

Of course, same could be said for $600 headphones....


----------



## ruhenheiM

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Haha I know what you mean.  I want to get another pair of Grados just to have them, but I know that the GH-2s are pretty highly regarded, esp. for their price class and I don't want to buy a "lesser" one to be dissapointed.  I already have the GW100s, which are good in their own right but I don't know if anything between is different enough to justify dropping a couple hundred just for a different sound.
> 
> The one purchase I have been giving some serious thought to is trying to find a closed back can with a similar sound signature to the Grado sound, but I've yet to hear a pair of closed backs that don't have that echo-ish resonance that's pretty much unavoidable.  And I imagine find a closed back pair that sounds as good as my current cans without the closed back resonance would cost a good chunk of change...  (PS, just considering closed back so I can wear them at work without bothering my coworkers)


if you don't mind semi open, to my ears denon sh-90 sound pretty close to ps1000e




railcannon said:


> Hi guys.
> Can anyone explain the sound characteristics of GRADO PS1 and HP1000 headphones?
> I really interested in and curious about these discontinued headphone but It's difficult to find a sale with appropriate conditions.
> I have heard GS3000e, PS2000e, and other all kind of current e series grado headphones.
> Thanks.


from my understanding read on the forums
hp1000 is the most neutral headphone grado could offer
ps1 was the bassiest grado in that era
but finding ps1 is going to be difficult since its rarer than hp1000 and usually more expensive



ParaLoganGrado said:


> I always wondered what the difference between the "OG" flat pads and the "Deluxe" was -- the pic and description on his page doesn't explain much.
> 
> Are they different materials?
> Are they thicker / thinner, or wider / skinnier?
> I tried "S" pads (comfies) on my GH2s and it just killed everything about them except upper-bass and lower-mids.  Would these do better than the comfies due to the hole in the middle?


this post perhaps could help you
https://www.head-case.org/forums/to...eadphones/page/2/?tab=comments#comment-811065


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> I never been one to like the sound of my 325is or RS1i w/cushions other then genuine Grados, but @ESL-1 (Joe) had left me with a pair of Beautiful Audio Merino/Leather Hybrid (L) Pads to try, and I must say that I'm very impressed with their comfort & sound.
> 
> Ive tried TTVJ Flats 3x and still own a brand new pair that I've try to get used too (again) but still find they're just not for me.
> I was very skeptical of the BA pads, but right from my initial listen I found that they took away nothing away from the Grado magic that I love, but added just the right amount of imaging, depth, warmth & relaxation to the sound.
> ...


NICE! have you try their g-pad equivalent?


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> NICE! have you try their g-pad equivalent?


Unfortunately, no, but if I do I'll be sure to report back.


----------



## zazex

bach98 said:


> Which one would you pick, GH3 or Rs1e?
> 
> I cant find much information related to the GH3, so detail comparision would be helpful.



Since I don't know what you're looking for in a headphone,
it's kind of hard to choose between those two.

Also, they're really different from each other and Grado offers
several other choices in between.

I'd like to say the RS1e, but those have had sort of a "cloud"
over them since some rough reviews directly following their
release.  (You can search here on Head-Fi for some of those
reviews and ensuing discussion.)

Moreover, I was recently becoming interested in them again,
hoping that Grado had resolved the issues.  I spoke with a
dealer, a Grado dealer (of course), and he gently advised
against buying them, instead recommending the PS500,
the GH4, and the RS2e.

Which was a good thing, because I already have those three.

I like them all very much.  There are slight but meaningful
differences among them, especially with the PS500 since
the mahogany earcups are clad in metal (which I think is
aluminum).


----------



## bach98

zazex said:


> Since I don't know what you're looking for in a headphone,
> it's kind of hard to choose between those two.
> 
> Also, they're really different from each other and Grado offers
> ...


I ended up buying the rs1e and I love the sound.

However, I dont feel that the price gap is worth the sound. Mayb I need an amp to truly feel its sound.  

Any idea?


----------



## blackgreen15

Anyone here heard the Grado Whites?  Only Grado's I've heard are RS1e's, which were not really for me, and GS2000e, which I loved.  Can anyone make a comparison?


----------



## zazex (Mar 1, 2020)

bach98 said:


> I ended up buying the rs1e and I love the sound.
> 
> However, I dont feel that the price gap is worth the sound. Mayb I need an amp to truly feel its sound.
> 
> Any idea?



Well, good to find out that you bought and like the RS1e's.
Not a lot of info on those recently since they became
kind of tainted somehow, probably unfairly.
.
It was about 5 years ago that I put on the RS1i's and was
knocked out. The sense of dynamic realism meshed with
great detail was outstanding.  (I still have them, BTW.)

So, to your point, what amp are you using now?
An amp that's actually better will improve the sound
you're hearing.
And these days, it doesn't take a fortune to get a good
sounding amp.
For $100.00 you can get a JDS Labs Atom which IMO
is a very good sounding amp. (Alas, all is relative..)
And I know I'm not alone in having that opinion.

It runs on AC, so it's not portable.
For comparison, I do think it sounds better than the O2,
which I also think is a solid value at about the same price.
Of course the O2 is untethered as I'm sure you know.
Monoprice has some good amps as well, and they
sell direct off their own website.  I guess the
THX 789 is particularly notable.

Actually, I think the Atom is amazing and I don't
hesitate to recommend it, especially at the price.
Schitt has the Magni and a few others that consistently
get high marks.

And, also to your point, what is your source material?
Are you playing lossless tracks downloaded from
Tidal and similar music sites?  And perhaps FLAC,
ALAC,  or other lossless files taken directly from
CD's or similar high grade sources?

If not, you won't be getting all the Grado's have to offer.

If you're listening directly from your computer, you've
got to have a good sound card, one that's on the same
level as the headphones, amp, and source.

Anyway, since I've not heard the 1e's I'm not in a
position to comment on their sound.
I'll assume you bought from a dealer which
accepts returns.  Just take note that the next
Grado up costs $995. Enjoy!


----------



## Shane D

bach98 said:


> I ended up buying the rs1e and I love the sound.
> 
> However, I dont feel that the price gap is worth the sound. Mayb I need an amp to truly feel its sound.
> 
> Any idea?



A really nice amp that I like with my Grado's, and everything else, is the Monolith by Monoprice Liquid Spark. It is normally about $109.00, but I got an open box for $80.00 in the fall. I really enjoy the Cavalli sound.
I also enjoy my Burson Fun-Classic with them.


----------



## bach98

zazex said:


> Well, good to find out that you bought and like the RS1e's.
> Not a lot of info on those recently since they became
> kind of tainted somehow, probably unfairly.
> .
> ...



I got the used rs 1e for about  300 usd. My old 125e was also used and costed me 70 bucks.

The rs1e is deffo warmer, has more details, better soundstage but the improvements, imo, are pretty minor. (When i switch the pads, the 125e  did improve a lot).

So i thought the problem might be my source. Currently I am using just the iphone Xr and no external dac or amp.

Im considering some other amps or dac/amp but havent decided yet because in my area we have plenty of used options (ifi, Fiio,etc) and I havent gotten the time to try. 

Also, i dont know if the dac, amp would make a huge improvement in SQ. Have read several articles saying that they wont do much


----------



## Oddiofyl

Just want to let any Grado owners that are interested in a tube amp to check out the Quicksilver Headphone amp.  It can easily drive low impedance phones like Grado and the Klipsch HP 3.    It's an EL84 SET and it sounds great with any phone I've plugged into it


----------



## Roasty

Roasty said:


> I went to audition the GS2000e.
> The mids and highs are nice. Very engaging headphones. But somewhat lacking in low bass/sub bass..
> 
> The shop did not have the GS3000e in stock. If I want it, I have to bite the bullet and pre order.
> ...



Hi guys could anyone with experience with the GS2K and GS3k offer their thoughts on this? Thanks!!


----------



## AndyBurns

bach98 said:


> I ended up buying the rs1e and I love the sound.
> 
> However, I dont feel that the price gap is worth the sound. Mayb I need an amp to truly feel its sound.
> 
> Any idea?


_ Sounds to me that you think something is missing. I had the same reaction after upgrading from SR325.  Excellent lows and mids. But really noticed cymbals were muddy and hard to hear. Just no clarity on the high end for me. Sent them back and bought the RS2e. Noticed an immediate difference in sound. Very happy with them. Played thru a MAD Ear+>>>Oppp 103. _


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

AndyBurns said:


> _ Sounds to me that you think something is missing. I had the same reaction after upgrading from SR325.  Excellent lows and mids. But really noticed cymbals were muddy and hard to hear. Just no clarity on the high end for me. Sent them back and bought the RS2e. Noticed an immediate difference in sound. Very happy with them. Played thru a MAD Ear+>>>Oppp 103. _



I think you're the first person to say the 325's have muddy highs lol.  I always thought the 325s were the harshest in the treble region!


----------



## eeagle

Oddiofyl said:


> Just want to let any Grado owners that are interested in a tube amp to check out the Quicksilver Headphone amp.  It can easily drive low impedance phones like Grado and the Klipsch HP 3.    It's an EL84 SET and it sounds great with any phone I've plugged into it


Nice thought; here is the Link


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

eeagle said:


> Nice thought; here is the Link



I'm not looking for a divorce just yet...


----------



## kvtaco17

Just an FYI to you fine folks here, I listed my GS1000 and rs1e for sale on here... They are early versions and need a new home.


----------



## tlainhart

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Where did everyone go??



Reading this review?

https://www.whathifi.com/us/reviews/grado-gs3000e


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

tlainhart said:


> Reading this review?
> 
> https://www.whathifi.com/us/reviews/grado-gs3000e



What the hell -- the reviewer complained that an open back headphone leaks sound.  That's like someone reviewing "cars" and complains that the truck they're reviewing is too high off the ground.


----------



## zazex (Mar 16, 2020)

ParaLoganGrado said:


> What the hell -- the reviewer complained that an open back headphone leaks sound.  That's like someone reviewing "cars" and complains that the truck they're reviewing is too high off the ground.



I see that in almost every review I read of open headphones -

Also, though, there are still plenty of headphone "rookies"
who don't know anything about open headphones, since
closed ruled the roost for so many years

and so perhaps the mass market reviewers and others want to
sort of "warn" them about this when/if they buy a set
of open headphones, regardless of the brand


----------



## Gippy

Replaced my iFi Micro iDSD Black Label ($600) with a Topping D90 DAC ($700) and an iFi Pro iCAN ($1800), which will be my endgame rig. The GS3000e had some hiss at a moderately loud volume with the iDSD BL. With the Pro iCAN, it's silent unless I turn it up to dangerous levels. Still, I wonder if the remaining hiss could be removed by converting my GS3000e cable from 1/4" to 4-pin XLR. Perhaps it's worth a shot...


----------



## joeq70 (Mar 4, 2020)

Grado GH2 with "sunflower" pads are mids monsters...simply glorious.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado (Mar 4, 2020)

Gippy said:


> Replaced my iFi Micro iDSD Black Label ($600) with a Topping D90 DAC ($700) and an iFi Pro iCAN ($1800), which will be my endgame rig. The GS3000e had some hiss at a moderately loud volume with the iDSD BL. With the Pro iCAN, it's silent unless I turn it up to dangerous levels. Still, I wonder if the remaining hiss could be removed by converting my GS3000e cable from 1/4" to 4-pin XLR. Perhaps it's worth a shot...



Congrats on the gear upgrade, the iCAN looks like a hell of an amp!  Relatively new to headphone gear myself, but experienced with electronics and hifi gear.  Balanced outputs on a short (~10ft or less?) cable to headphones / speakers won't improve the noise to you headphones themselves at any perceptible levels (of course you do get more voltage / power to them, though).  The only way it would make a difference in the hissing / background noise would be if the output circuitry in the amplifier is actually quieter running balanced vs SE.  Balanced makes a difference in line level signals because they're low voltage / higher impedance and then get amplified, which in turn amplifies any noise picked up by the cable.  But since the output from the amp is much higher voltage than any induced noise (EMF or RFI) it shouldn't be audible.

A couple things to try would be to adjust the gain switch on the amp to the lowest setting (I think the product page said it has 3 settings?) and see how that sounds, going up incrimentally until you hear the noise.  Another thing to try is to check your interconnects between the DAC and Amp.  If it's a longer cable than it needs to be, is running near a noisy switching power supply or even modem/router, or is poorly shielded you might be getting noise there.

Hope you get it all cleared up!  All that gear is beautiful and I hope to hear the GS3K someday.  Gonna have to wait a while till the kids grow up haha.  Maybe by then I'll have a dedicated listening room for my stereo system, too!


----------



## Gippy (Mar 5, 2020)

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Balanced outputs on a short (~10ft or less?) cable to headphones / speakers won't improve the noise to you headphones themselves at any perceptible levels (of course you do get more voltage / power to them, though).  The only way it would make a difference in the hissing / background noise would be if the output circuitry in the amplifier is actually quieter running balanced vs SE.  Balanced makes a difference in line level signals because they're low voltage / higher impedance and then get amplified, which in turn amplifies any noise picked up by the cable.  But since the output from the amp is much higher voltage than any induced noise (EMF or RFI) it shouldn't be audible.



The D90 DAC is dead silent, as I don't hear any hiss when I plug it into the Micro iDSD BL in battery mode. (If the Micro iDSD BL is in USB mode, there's a significant amount of USB power noise.) So I ruled that out. The XLR interconnects are only 1.5 ft; the D90 and Pro iCAN are side by side. The Pro iCAN is already at 0dB gain, but I just want to be able to turn the volume dial all the way without hearing any sort of noise whatsoever. So I'm thinking that the SE implementation of the Pro iCAN isn't the best, and that it's better off to just use the balanced headphone out.

The low impedance and lower sensitivity of Grados compared to IEMs makes them a little tricky to amp properly.



ParaLoganGrado said:


> Hope you get it all cleared up!  All that gear is beautiful and I hope to hear the GS3K someday.  Gonna have to wait a while till the kids grow up haha.  Maybe by then I'll have a dedicated listening room for my stereo system, too!



The total cost of my rig (GS3000e+D90+Pro iCAN, $1800+700+1800=$4300 USD) is still less than the MSRP of the Abyss AB1266 or Stax SR009S or Sonorous X. I think I struck a fair balance between budget and sheer insanity, especially by going with the D90 over the Pro iDSD.


----------



## paulybatz

Whoa!!

Wild
Setup 

Pics?




Gippy said:


> The D90 DAC is dead silent, as I don't hear any hiss when I plug it into the Micro iDSD BL in battery mode. (If the Micro iDSD BL is in USB mode, there's a significant amount of USB power noise.) So I ruled that out. The XLR interconnects are only 1.5 ft; the D90 and Pro iCAN are side by side. The Pro iCAN is already at 0dB gain, but I just want to be able to turn the volume dial all the way without hearing any sort of noise whatsoever. So I'm thinking that the SE implementation of the Pro iCAN isn't the best, and that it's better off to just use the balanced headphone out.
> 
> The low impedance and lower sensitivity of Grados compared to IEMs makes them a little tricky to amp properly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gippy (Mar 13, 2020)

Wanted to hold off on the pic until today, because today I got my GS3000e balanced! (Cups are the same color, the lighting just makes it look different)

EDIT: Impressions after a few days -- When I first got the Topping D90 DAC and iFi Pro iCAN amp, I heard a faint hissing when the volume was past the halfway point. So I did two things:


Changed input from USB to optical. The USB input has issues.
Re-terminated my GS3000e from 1/4" to XLR4 using Neutrik NC4MXX-B and NC4FXX-B connectors. No heatshrink needed, as the flagship 12-conductor cable is fat enough to support the connectors by itself. As a bonus, 1 foot of cable was chopped off to create an XLR4 to 1/4" adapter in case I ever need to plug this into another single-ended amp.
Now there's no hissing even when I turn the volume knob all the way to the end! Balancing headphones absolutely makes a difference. The 3D 90/60+ mode on the Pro iCAN seems a bit wider when balanced, too! It's a nice improvement over my old iFi Micro iDSD Black Label, which didn't have enough power to drive the GS3000e to its full potential. (Using higher gain settings resulted in hissing and a bit of a drop in clarity. But the Pro iCAN is powerful enough to drive the GS3000e with its gain setting at 0.)


----------



## blackgreen15

So this year has been pretty good for me professionally, and I ended up getting some ps2000e's that I have wanted since I heard my first Grado's about 5 years ago.  They were honestly everything I could have hoped for, and more.  I had started off my quest into good sound with some Beyer T1's, then got some Fostex TH900Mk2's that I really liked.  Then got some LCD i4's which were so awesome I sold the Fostex because they were gathering dust.  The ps2000e's are like 10x better.  That's my extremely subjective opinion after having everything completely broken in and listening A-B for a while.  So much more that I like about the Grado's, they just kill it.

Then I had to have these, mainly because of some reviews I read that just sounded so interesting.   I figured they would be kind of niche.  And as stock, they really were.  Really amazing for something like Aldous Harding or Neil Young.  A bit lacking in anything that was more bass-centric and/or heavy.  Then I got these Beautiful Audio G cushions.  Bam. They are neck-in-neck with the 2000e's now.  The new pads seemed to add bass and smoothness without taking away any of the outrageous top end. They are just so good, plus super light and comfortable.  Just a little bit ago, I thought I would pull out the i4's.  That lasted about 3 songs.


----------



## zazex

ParaLoganGrado said:


> I think you're the first person to say the 325's have muddy highs lol.  I always thought the 325s were the harshest in the treble region!



@ParaLoganGrado -

I think that @AndyBurns was referring to the highs in the RS1e rather than the SR325.
Says that he upgraded from the 325 to the RS1e, was disappointed in the sound
(muddy highs, etc.) so returned them for the RS2e which he says he likes more
(than the 1e).

[If I've got this wrong, pls let me know - but this is the way it seems to read.
and, with that, it seems again that the 1e still has the same perceived issues
with the highs that it had since its introduction a few years back.]


----------



## Shane D

I am back in my Grado GH2's after a long break (I just spent 21 straight days listening to my new Focal Elex's with all my amps).

I have been curious for a long time about tube amps. Since most of my headphones are of the very efficient variety, I decided hybrid tube amps were the way for me to go. That path did not end well.

I did lots of research on low impedance tube amps. I actually narrowed it down to:
1) Mapletree Audio Design and their Ear+ HDII
And
2) Hagerman Audio with the Tuba.

I ended up choosing the Ear+ for two reasons: I really like the idea of buying Canadian and it was $200.00 cheaper. 

I have pics and brief impressions on that thread as I just started using it today.

For the weekend I will only be using the Grado's. The vocals are Amazing and the guitars, horns, etc. all sound great and separate.

This amp is not thick and bassy. It is clear and clean and I now understand the description "airy".

I am very curious to try my other 'phones, but this combo is Really working me. My biggest fear with this large (for me) purchase was that it would sound like all my other amps. It definitely does NOT!

Shane D


----------



## TooFrank (Mar 14, 2020)

Shane D said:


> I am back in my Grado GH2's after a long break (I just spent 21 straight days listening to my new Focal Elex's with all my amps).
> 
> I have been curious for a long time about tube amps. Since most of my headphones are of the very efficient variety, I decided hybrid tube amps were the way for me to go. That path did not end well.
> 
> ...


 I hope you will have a wonderful weekend You are always on the search of something better sounding. I am somewhat slower, and you are my reference for comparisons with for example GH2s....


----------



## Gippy

Shane D said:


> I did lots of research on low impedance tube amps.



Would a higher impedance tube amp sound subjectively more pleasing? It would measure worse, but Grados typically have tight-sounding bass, and it may very well be beneficial to loosen it a little with a higher impedance output. Then again, you may prefer a tighter, more accurate sound.


----------



## Shane D

Gippy said:


> Would a higher impedance tube amp sound subjectively more pleasing? It would measure worse, but Grados typically have tight-sounding bass, and it may very well be beneficial to loosen it a little with a higher impedance output. Then again, you may prefer a tighter, more accurate sound.



I do prefer tighter and more accurate. All my research time led me to look for a low impedance amp. So far it seems awesome, but time will tell.


----------



## Shane D (Mar 15, 2020)

TooFrank said:


> I hope you will have a wonderful weekend You are always on the search of something better sounding. I am somewhat slower, and you are my reference for comparisons with for example GH2s....



You are the smarter man! I went nuts last year loading up on cheap stuff, both used and new.  My new amp is AMAZING and a few "hybrid" amps will soon be leaving. The Elex's have blown me away. Several pairs of headphones will be leaving soon.

It was fun to try other stuff, but it was ultimately very expensive and frustrating. Many months were spent saying to myself " I can't spend $1K on a pair of headphones or on a tube amp." And then I piss away much more than that over a year buying used/sale models of lesser quality.

My list of disappointments are:
1) HD600. Very underwhelming. Everybody says they come alive with a tube amp. We'll see next week.
2) HD58X's. A GREAT value! Won't be the top of anybody's list but very good headphone at a very good price. When all is said and done these will probably be leaving.
3) Shure 1540's. Didn't care for them at all.
4) HiFiman HE4XX's. I hated these.
5) Fidelio X2HR's. Decent sound for the price, but nothing special.
6) Loxjie P20. Junk.
7) Schiit Vali 2. Very nice amp, but not in any way tubey to me (3 different tubes).
8) XDuoo TA-20. Nice amp. Love the balanced option, good power, but nothing special.
9) SMSL SP200 THX 888. Powerful amp and very clean sound. Flat and neutral, but I knew that going in. I will probably keep it because it is such an opposite to everything else.
10) MassDrop LCX. I like the sound, but only balanced. Not great, but pretty good.
11) Beyerdynamic T5p.2's. Very nice headphone with some hot treble and underwhelming bass. The Loki can make it work (add a chunk of bass, a dash of midrange and cut some treble). Will be moving on.

There were some homeruns, but that is a lot of disappointing and underwhelming purchases.

And that was WAY more than the cost of my Elex's and a tube amp ($2K in Canada).

Better to go slow and get what you really want.


----------



## Gippy

Shane D said:


> My list of disappointments are:
> (list)



Grado fans tend to hate more mainstream headphone models than the usual folk lol

300-gram flagships or bust!


----------



## Shane D

Gippy said:


> Grado fans tend to hate more mainstream headphone models than the usual folk lol



Maybe. The Focal Elex's have become pretty mainstream and I am in love with them. They may just knock my Grado's off of the top perch.

I have found the Senn 6 line pretty underwhelming. I used to own the HD6XX's and now have the HD600. But who knows, maybe I will plug them into the Ear+ and they will be transformed.

IME, The Beyer's are piercing, the Meze 99 Classic's don't scale up and the HD58X's are a great value, but don't challenge the leaders.

I LOVE my Grado GH2's. I am obsessed with my Focal Elex's. I am addicted to my Koss ESP/E95X's. I really like my Fostex TH-610's and might Lawtonize them.
Lastly, I am Really interested in the CFA Cascades.

Does that follow your theory?


----------



## joseph69

Shane D said:


> I LOVE my Grado GH2's.


Me Too.
Just getting reacquainted with my Grados due to my recent purchase of the Citadel Excellent synergy w/Grados, especially the GH2 w/G cushions.


----------



## Shane D

joseph69 said:


> Me Too.
> Just getting reacquainted with my Grados due to my recent purchase of the Citadel Excellent synergy w/Grados, especially the GH2 w/G cushions.



For me it's GH2's with Beautiful Audio hybrid pads.

I was admiring your tube amp a while ago.


----------



## joseph69

Thank you.
I actually have the Beautiful Audio pads (given to me from @ESL-1)  I need to try them on the GH2.


----------



## joseph69

joseph69 said:


> "especially the GH2 w/G cushions."


I don't have the GH2's anymore.
I meant my GH1's.


----------



## Shane D

joseph69 said:


> I don't have the GH2's anymore.
> I meant my GH1's.



How are they different? Just a different wood that has a different sound?


----------



## joseph69

Shane D said:


> How are they different? Just a different wood that has a different sound?


When I bought the GH2 I didn't do much listening with them at all before I sold them, but from what I remember they might have sounded warmer with a little more bass. The only reason I sold them was because I had too many things (for me) to play around with at the time.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Me Too.
> Just getting reacquainted with my Grados due to my recent purchase of the Citadel Excellent synergy w/Grados, especially the GH2 w/G cushions.




Thanks for the post...I have been meaning to ask how you like this amp with Grado's.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Thanks for the post...I have been meaning to ask how you like this amp with Grado's.


The Citadel is so impressive with my Grado's that they're all I've been listening to lately. 
In all honesty, I've never heard my Grades sound so good in every way possible, so much so, that I could very easily live with the Citadel & GH1 as my one and only system (if I had too). I haven't been this excited and looking forward to listening in a very long time despite having both, the GS-X or WA33 as well as  a couple of TOTL headphones. 

This isn't saying anything negative about my other amps & headphones, but rather complimenting the Citadel & Grado synergy. The Citadel has a unique way of naturally and effortlessly pulling me into the music without thinking about my gear and just enjoying the music which is what it's all about. Truley an amazing amplifier that plays extremely well with all of my headphones. If anyone is in the market for $2K+ amplifier that reaches way beyond its price performance ratio, I'd say look no further.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado (Mar 17, 2020)

So, what has everyone's quaran*tunes* been lately?  I've been getting back a bit into some metal.  I've probably listened to this album 50 times since it was released, but if you want to hear some masterfully produced (and composed) progressive / melodic / death metal, Ne Obliviscaris has you covered (complete with violins!!):



This isn't exactly metal, but I consider the artist "Djazz" (Fusion jazz with some Djenty metal added in some other songs).  He composes and plays all instruments except drums.  This song has an AMAZING funky bass line groove, smooth guitar tone, and kickass drumming!:



These all pair exceptionally well with the added punch and extension of the GH2s

Oh and another song from Owane above (if that groove from 1:30 to 1:55 doesn't soak into your bones, I don't know what will!)


----------



## Shane D

I have been banging around a bit as normal. But since Saturday I have been trying to assess a new amp and that means playing very familiar stuff to get a feel. Lots of Florence and the Machine right now. I love the amp and today I am comparing the Grado GH2's, HD600's and Focal Elex on some of my favourite songs.

The HD600's are a nice, all round headphone but they finish behind the Focal's and/or GH2's in every comparison I do. Of course that is based more on my preferences than any quality/sound issue.


----------



## tlainhart

joseph69 said:


> The Citadel is so impressive with my Grado's that they're all I've been listening to lately.



How are you getting along with your GS2000es?  Did you upgrade those pads as well?


----------



## joseph69

tlainhart said:


> How are you getting along with your GS2000es?  Did you upgrade those pads as well?


@ESL-1 is who turned me on to his GS2Ke at my place, and his pair had much more time than I've put on mine because mine are definitely not burned in to their potential compared to his. No, I haven't changed the pads on the GS2Ke they're stock. My GH1 w/G cushions sound incredible. These may actually be my favorite Grado besides my last PS1K which I haven't owned in a long time, unfortunately.


----------



## tlainhart

joseph69 said:


> @ESL-1 is who turned me on to his GS2Ke at my place, and his pair had much more time than I've put on mine because mine are definitely not burned in to their potential compared to his. No, I haven't changed the pads on the GS2Ke they're stock. My GH1 w/G cushions sound incredible. These may actually be my favorite Grado besides my last PS1K which I haven't owned in a long time, unfortunately.



I quite like my 2000s - stock pads, a bunch of hours.  I wonder if the Beautiful Audio pads would bring it into 3000 territory, a territory I can't imagine inhabiting for a while.  Maybe I'll hold out for the GS4000 

I have the GH2s, with stock pads.  I did try the G cushions on them, and preferred the L.  That said, didn't put a lot of time into that.


----------



## Shane D

tlainhart said:


> I quite like my 2000s - stock pads, a bunch of hours.  I wonder if the Beautiful Audio pads would bring it into 3000 territory, a territory I can't imagine inhabiting for a while.  Maybe I'll hold out for the GS4000
> 
> I have the GH2s, with stock pads.  I did try the G cushions on them, and preferred the L.  That said, didn't put a lot of time into that.



The Beautiful Audio pads will perfect the GH2's. The only thing they lacked me for was long term comfort. Now these puppies can go all day, every day.


----------



## gregorya

tlainhart said:


> Maybe I'll hold out for the GS4000



And that is how rumours start...


----------



## joseph69

tlainhart said:


> I quite like my 2000s - stock pads, a bunch of hours.  I wonder if the Beautiful Audio pads would bring it into 3000 territory, a territory I can't imagine inhabiting for a while.  Maybe I'll hold out for the GS4000
> 
> I have the GH2s, with stock pads.  I did try the G cushions on them, and preferred the L.  That said, didn't put a lot of time into that.


Haven't heard the 3Ke. I've been listening to my 2Ke for the past 3hrs and I can definitely say I prefer my GH1 w/G by a very large margin. 
So much so, I almost switched over to the GH1 but I know I need to burn the 2Ke in so I'm continuing to listen.


----------



## Sonic Defender

I heard the 2000e. Sadly for me, it was uninvolving and almost anemic when I think about bass and weight of notes in general.


----------



## joseph69

Sonic Defender said:


> I heard the 2000e. Sadly for me, it was uninvolving and almost anemic when I think about bass and weight of notes in general.


I believe a lot has to do with the burn in time of the unit. 
The 2Ke I heard at my place had few hundred hours of burn in and they sounded fantastic which is why I made the purchase. 
Only time will tell if I feel the same about mine.


----------



## Mightygrey

I had the chance to review The White Headphone recently, my full impressions are posted on headfonia. As I Grado-fan I really enjoyed spending time with them - they sit at an interesting place in the Grado line-up, with the driver-size, headband and G-Cush in-line with the GS1/2/3K + PS1/2K models, yet closer in price to the Heritage and RS/PS500e models. I own the GH1 and PS500e, so enjoyed comparing them back-to-back. 







*Vs. GH1*
Listening side to side on the twin outputs of my CMA600i amplifier, The White Headphone’s maple stablemate has a richer, more linear midrange and overall warmer signature than The White Headphone. The White Headphone, by comparison, has a slight scoop in the lower mid-range that accentuates its upper treble and makes it sound ever so slightly ‘squawky’ compared to the GH1. The GH1, however, doesn’t have quite the same sense of air and emphasis in the ‘brilliance’ range, making it feel like it has less attack and bite in vocals and instruments. 






*Vs PS500e*
The metal/mahogany hybrid PS500e has noticeably more bass heft than The White Headphone and a thicker overall tonal mass, which makes for an overall more toe-tapping rendition of ‘Dear Prudence’ than The White Headphone. The White Headphone, however, pulls away from the PS500e in the sound stage and imaging stakes in ‘Wild Honey Pie’. Tonally, The White Headphone delivers a more nuanced, detailed sound whereas the PS500e delivers an overall darker, more smoothed-out performance. 

In terms of pad-swapping on The White Headphone, switching-out the ‘salad-bowls’ for L-Cush and Sennheiser 414 ‘yellow’ pads does increase perceived bass impact, as well as adding some more body in the lower mid-range, but it does come at the expense of the feeling of ‘vastness’ that the G-Cush helps to deliver. They’re definitely tuned for the larger bowl pads, and I’d recommend keeping them paired that way.


----------



## ruhenheiM

ParaLoganGrado said:


> So, what has everyone's quaran*tunes* been lately?



mostly just listen to podcast
https://www.earwolf.com/show/conan-obrien/


----------



## Sonic Defender

joseph69 said:


> I believe a lot has to do with the burn in time of the unit.
> The 2Ke I heard at my place had few hundred hours of burn in and they sounded fantastic which is why I made the purchase.
> Only time will tell if I feel the same about mine.


I hope that your experience is different than mine, and it seems likely that it will be. I just don't tend to get with Grado tuning, although there are some exceptions. The 2000e was a burnt-in unit that I was selling on behalf of a friend who has since passed along his 3000e to me for sale as well. I did start back into headphone listening via the GS125, then the GS225i and an HF-2 so it is odd that many years later I just can't enjoy the Grado tuning despite wanting to. I just wish they would stop being so stubborn and find a hybrid approach for at least one model where they take the mid-range focus down a notch and push the bass up just enough to add some weight.


----------



## joseph69

Mightygrey said:


> *Vs. GH1*
> Listening side to side on the twin outputs of my CMA600i amplifier, *The White Headphone’s maple stablemate* has a richer, more linear midrange and overall warmer signature than The White Headphone. The White Headphone, by comparison, has a slight scoop in the lower mid-range that accentuates its upper treble and makes it sound ever so slightly ‘squawky’ compared to the GH1. The GH1, however, doesn’t have quite the same sense of air and emphasis in the ‘brilliance’ range, making it feel like it has less attack and bite in vocals and instruments.


You do mean* "The GH1's maple stablemate* has a richer, more linear midrange and overall warmer signature than The White Headphone." Correct? Also, it's hard to tell, but are you using G cushions on the GH1? I'm asking because I exclusively use G cushions on the GH1 and find them amazing.



Sonic Defender said:


> I just wish they would stop being so stubborn and find a hybrid approach for at least one model where they take the mid-range focus down a notch and push the bass up just enough to add some weight.


They have, it's the PS2000e.


----------



## Sonic Defender

joseph69 said:


> They have, it's the PS2000e.


Really? Unless this is quite a bit different, and I mean quite a bit different than the 2000e that I had on hand, I could not say this headphone gets anywhere near what I am talking about. Saying that, I guess people like me just need to accept that Grado designs are a very particular voicing that work very well for those who gravitate to the tuning, and to recordings that lay out well for the Grado sound. I can't imagine using a Grado say for EDM or pop, but I could see it for say blues or jazz for example.


----------



## joseph69

Sonic Defender said:


> Really? Unless this is quite a bit different, and I mean quite a bit different than the* 2000e t*hat I had on hand, I could not say this headphone gets anywhere near what I am talking about.


You're talking about the* "GS*2000e you had on hand", correct?
If so, yes, the PS2000e is very different. Neutral sounding headphone compared the Grado sound you're talking about, at least in my experience when I owned them. I sold them because I prefer the Grado sound. You seem to be looking for something a bit different from the Grado sound, but still want a Grado. If so, the PS2000e may be *exactly* what you're looking for.


----------



## Sonic Defender

joseph69 said:


> You're talking about the* "GS*2000e you had on hand", correct?
> If so, yes, the PS2000e is very different. Neutral sounding headphone compared the Grado sound you're talking about, at least in my experience when I owned them. I sold them because I prefer the Grado sound. You seem to be looking for something a bit different from the Grado sound, but still want a Grado. If so, the PS2000e may be *exactly* what you're looking for.


Thank you, yes that may have been exactly the case. So the PS series has a much more neutral tuning versus the GS series? Good to know.


----------



## joseph69 (Mar 18, 2020)

The PS*2000e* has a different tuning than any GS series I've owned.
EDIT: Different than any Grado I've ever owned.


----------



## Sonic Defender

joseph69 said:


> The PS*2000e* has a different tuning than any GS series I've owned.
> EDIT: Different than any Grado I've ever owned.


Okay, but to be upfront, I had the GS3000e on hand to sell and before doing so I listened to it and it was not at all tuned towards anything weighty. I found that signature to be rather uninvolving and without much bass weight to speak of. I will say that the fit was a little loose, but even when I held the cups more tightly against my head the sound did not change appreciably. I am just not cut out for anything neutral. While I like detail and speed, I also like some impact and weight and as such I gravitate to signatures that balance those attributes. I did not listen very long with the GS3000e and perhaps had I given it more time I might have enjoyed it more, but without trying to sound harsh or overly critical, I wasn't hearing what I needed to hear in order to make me want to spend the time. I will keep trying Grado designs in hopes that I find that elusive balance. I guess what you said earlier that it isn't the Grado sound that I am after may actually be something I need to accept.


----------



## TooFrank

Shane D said:


> You are the smarter man! I went nuts last year loading up on cheap stuff, both used and new.  My new amp is AMAZING and a few "hybrid" amps will soon be leaving. The Elex's have blown me away. Several pairs of headphones will be leaving soon.
> 
> It was fun to try other stuff, but it was ultimately very expensive and frustrating. Many months were spent saying to myself " I can't spend $1K on a pair of headphones or on a tube amp." And then I piss away much more than that over a year buying used/sale models of lesser quality.
> 
> ...


Wow (again), I am impressed. Thanks - now I know for sure that I have to listen to your experience and advice.....


----------



## Shane D

TooFrank said:


> Wow (again), I am impressed. Thanks - now I know for sure that I have to listen to your experience and advice.....



My hindsight is always incredibly accurate!


----------



## joseph69

@Sonic Defender 
It is clear that I'm recommending the *PS2000e* not any GS series, correct?
I'm asking because you keep mentioning the GS series.


----------



## Sonic Defender (Mar 18, 2020)

joseph69 said:


> @Sonic Defender
> It is clear that I'm recommending the *PS2000e* not any GS series, correct?
> I'm asking because you keep mentioning the GS series.


I think I was getting confused. My bad. So the PS2000e is a tuning that you feel gets closer to what I am asking about. Okay, gotcha this time. Yes, it appears that I have heard mainly GS series models and perhaps none of the PS series. Thank you for setting me straight. Cheers.


----------



## joseph69 (Mar 18, 2020)

Sonic Defender said:


> I think I was getting confused. My bad. So the PS2000e is a tuning that you feel gets closer to what I am asking about. Okay, gotcha this time. Yes, it appears that I have heard the many GS series models and perhaps none of the PS series. Thank you for setting me straight. Cheers.


Specifically the PS2000e.


----------



## Mightygrey

joseph69 said:


> You do mean* "The GH1's maple stablemate* has a richer, more linear midrange and overall warmer signature than The White Headphone." Correct? Also, it's hard to tell, but are you using G cushions on the GH1? I'm asking because I exclusively use G cushions on the GH1 and find them amazing.


No, I mean that the GH1 is The White Headphone's maple stablemate.


----------



## joseph69

Mightygrey said:


> No, I mean that the GH1 is The White Headphone's maple stablemate.


My mistake.
I misread your post.
Are you using the GH! w/G cushions?


----------



## Mightygrey

joseph69 said:


> My mistake.
> I misread your post.
> Are you using the GH! w/G cushions?


No worries mate. I'm using them with the smaller Beautiful Audio leather/merino pads for the most part. But prefer them with G-Cush over L-Cush.


----------



## joseph69

Mightygrey said:


> No worries mate. I'm using them with the smaller Beautiful Audio leather/merino pads for the most part. But prefer them with G-Cush over L-Cush.


I enjoy them with the G over the L myself, and always have.


----------



## Oddiofyl

Really disappointed with my RS2e,  I love the sound but the right side metal rod fell out of the gimbal.  These phones are either in a pelican case or on my head.....they were babied and have low hours. They do look fragile , but seriously?  A $500 headphone and the rod is just splined and pressed into the plastic gimbal?   Really cheaply made considering their cost.  I think this is the last Grado product I will buy.  What a let down.


----------



## headphonesaddict123

Can someone please help me with this GIGANTIC issue? i dont know what to do
I own a rs1i and for whatever reasons those little black caps that are usually attached on top of the metal parts of the headphones are missing now ....

I cannot adjust the head freely anymore because i am so afraid the headband will fall off and damage the headphones


----------



## wormsdriver

Oddiofyl said:


> Really disappointed with my RS2e,  I love the sound but the right side metal rod fell out of the gimbal.  These phones are either in a pelican case or on my head.....they were babied and have low hours. They do look fragile , but seriously?  A $500 headphone and the rod is just splined and pressed into the plastic gimbal?   Really cheaply made considering their cost.  I think this is the last Grado product I will buy.  What a let down.


While I totally understand your frustration, if you just want to get back to business you can put a very small drop of super glue on the bottom tip of the rod and then reinsert it back on the block. It shouldn't happen again after this.
Option B is to email Grado Labs and they'll make it right by sending you another one on their dime of course.


----------



## wormsdriver

headphonesaddict123 said:


> Can someone please help me with this GIGANTIC issue? i dont know what to do
> I own a rs1i and for whatever reasons those little black caps that are usually attached on top of the metal parts of the headphones are missing now ....
> 
> I cannot adjust the head freely anymore because i am so afraid the headband will fall off and damage the headphones


You could buy some shaft collars to lock in your desired height on the rods. I forgot the size you will need. I believe @joseph69 might be able to help you out with that info. 
Btw, you can also just email Grado labs and they'll send you a new pair if you're in the U.S. -You might want to mention that you have an older pair of Rs1 with the square rods.


----------



## headphonesaddict123

wormsdriver said:


> You could buy some shaft collars to lock in your desired height on the rods. I forgot the size you will need. I believe @joseph69 might be able to help you out with that info.
> Btw, you can also just email Grado labs and they'll send you a new pair if you're in the U.S. -You might want to mention that you have an older pair of Rs1 with the square rods.


Thank you for your reply , i sent an inquiry to grado and hopefully will receive an answer soon . I am not living in the US but i am willing to pay for those specific shaft collar ( didn't know people call it this way ) . It would be so helpful if i can receive recommendations from other grado comrades as this is the first time something like this happened to me . 

Also , those headphones cups are also detachable from the metal rod .... is it a designed feature or just my unit having a build issue? Does anyone here know?


----------



## joseph69

headphonesaddict123 said:


> Can someone please help me with this GIGANTIC issue?


I can't see how the caps would just "fall off" because they are glued on pretty good. As a matter of fact when I place my shaft collars on I need to replace my caps (most of the time) because they usually get ruined while trying to get them off. Anyway, you can buy both, the caps (antenna tips) & 1/8" chrome shaft collars from your local hobby store or online. I also install a 1/8" O-ring first to protect the plastic rod blocks from getting scored by the shaft collars.


----------



## headphonesaddict123 (Mar 20, 2020)

joseph69 said:


> I can't see how the caps would just "fall off" because they are glued on pretty good. As a matter of fact when I place my shaft collars on I need to replace my caps (most of the time) because they usually get ruined while trying to get them off. Anyway, you can buy both, the caps (antenna tips) & 1/8" chrome shaft collars from your local hobby store or online. I also install a 1/8" O-ring first to protect the plastic rod blocks from getting scored by the shaft collars.


Thank you for the reply Joseph! I actually did not know that they should have been glued to the metal rod because they kinda slipped out so easily , maybe the glue worn out...idk

What you installed was fantastic and it enhanced the stability of these headphones overall . May i also ask you a question about RS1I headphones cup too? There's a socket on those headphone cups that's connected to the metal rod , are they removable? Because for the first time since i own the headphones i saw the cup slipped out from the metal rod , i attached it again and now everything seems fine but i don't know if it is a feature or it is happened because my unit is jiggered .

I don't live in the US and i guess there are barely any local hobby shops around me so if ultimately i need to buy those online (and maybe from the US) is there a website for me to look for?


----------



## Shane D

headphonesaddict123 said:


> Thank you for the reply Joseph! I actually did not know that they should have been glued to the metal rod because they kinda slipped out so easily , maybe the glue worn out...idk
> 
> What you installed was fantastic and it enhanced the stability of these headphones overall . May i also ask you a question about RS1I headphones cup too? There's a socket on those headphone cups that's connected to the metal rod , are they removable? Because for the first time since i own the headphones i saw the cup slipped out from the metal rod , i attached it again and now everything seems fine but i don't know if it is a feature or it is happened because my unit is jiggered .
> 
> I don't live in the US and i guess there are barely any local hobby shops around me so if ultimately i need to buy those online (and maybe from the US) is there a website for me to look for?



I have never seen that before. Is the rod just glued into yoke? If so, I would use Super Glue or some form of loctite.


----------



## Gippy (Mar 19, 2020)

Sonic Defender said:


> I had the GS3000e on hand ... I found that signature to be rather uninvolving and without much bass weight to speak of. I will say that the fit was a little loose, but even when I held the cups more tightly against my head the sound did not change appreciably. I am just not cut out for anything neutral. While I like detail and speed, I also like some impact and weight and as such I gravitate to signatures that balance those attributes. I did not listen very long with the GS3000e and perhaps had I given it more time I might have enjoyed it more, but without trying to sound harsh or overly critical, I wasn't hearing what I needed to hear



Sorry to hear about that. I permanently run my GS3000e with a EQ that has a +3.5dB 50hz bass boost, as well as a sub-bass analog boost on my Pro iCAN. This is enough for me to love it. As stated in my GS2000e vs GS3000e comparison review, I think Grados actually benefit from higher output impedance, as the bass output on a more accurate amp can be too tight and lean for many people. My Pro iCan's output impedance on XLR4 is under 2 ohm so I need EQ to be satisfied. I've never run any Grado without EQ myself.


----------



## joseph69

headphonesaddict123 said:


> Thank you for the reply Joseph! I actually did not know that they should have been glued to the metal rod because they kinda slipped out so easily , maybe the glue worn out...idk
> 
> What you installed was fantastic and it enhanced the stability of these headphones overall . May i also ask you a question about RS1I headphones cup too? There's a socket on those headphone cups that's connected to the metal rod , are they removable? Because for the first time since i own the headphones i saw the cup slipped out from the metal rod , i attached it again and now everything seems fine but i don't know if it is a feature or it is happened because my unit is jiggered .
> 
> I don't live in the US and i guess there are barely any local hobby shops around me so if ultimately i need to buy those online (and maybe from the US) is there a website for me to look for?


You're welcome.
No, the rod isn't supposed to come apart from the gimble, it should be glued in. 
A dab of crazy glue will be fine like someone else had mentioned. As far as the 1/8" O-rings, shaft collars & tips are concerned, I get mine directly from a local hobby shop so just search online for the closest hobby shop to your location and order everything. Everything should cost you +/-$5.00 excluding shipping & tax, if any. Make sure the shaft collars come with the Allen key for the set screw.


----------



## Jonoh (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi,

I have a vintage Grado RS1 which I am thinking of selling on ebay or here at headfi.  I have never gotten enough use out of it but since it was a special purchase for me back when I was trying out full sized headphones, I have never passed them on.  I am thinking now is the time to let someone actually enjoy them...maybe...ugh.

Is there still a market for these older RS1s?  Most of the ones on ebay are RS1i or RS1e.  Mine is a lightly used RS1, serial number 1119 which is just written in pen on the box and one of the cups.  I am the second owner having bought this from a fellow headfier back in 2005.  He told me he only had them a few months and since I have had them, they have been stored in their box inside my closet and hardly used.  I probably put less than 100 hours on them over the many years I have owned them.

Thanks in advance for any comments.

Here are some pictures.


----------



## Philimon

Jonoh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a vintage Grado RS1 which I am thinking of selling on ebay or here at headfi.  I have never gotten enough use out of it but since it was a special purchase for me back when I was trying out full sized headphones, I have never passed them on.  I am thinking now is the time to let someone actually enjoy them...maybe...ugh.
> 
> ...



There is still a strong market for the older Grado. Depending on vintage they are more desirable  than their contemporary versions due to preferable sound characteristics.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Jonoh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a vintage Grado RS1 which I am thinking of selling on ebay or here at headfi.  I have never gotten enough use out of it but since it was a special purchase for me back when I was trying out full sized headphones, I have never passed them on.  I am thinking now is the time to let someone actually enjoy them...maybe...ugh.
> 
> ...



But can you wipe your butt with them?  j/k

(Sorry, just debating if I'd get in trouble for buying them)


----------



## clundbe1

Hi. Have anyone heard some of the cognac/rum/whiskey/Harley Davidson/New Amsterdam etc? 
Best regards Christian


----------



## wormsdriver

ParaLoganGrado said:


> So, what has everyone's quaran*tunes* been lately?  I've been getting back a bit into some metal.  I've probably listened to this album 50 times since it was released, but if you want to hear some masterfully produced (and composed) progressive / melodic / death metal, Ne Obliviscaris has you covered (complete with violins!!):
> 
> 
> 
> ...








headphonesaddict123 said:


> Thank you for the reply Joseph! I actually did not know that they should have been glued to the metal rod because they kinda slipped out so easily , maybe the glue worn out...idk
> 
> What you installed was fantastic and it enhanced the stability of these headphones overall . May i also ask you a question about RS1I headphones cup too? There's a socket on those headphone cups that's connected to the metal rod , are they removable? Because for the first time since i own the headphones i saw the cup slipped out from the metal rod , i attached it again and now everything seems fine but i don't know if it is a feature or it is happened because my unit is jiggered .
> 
> I don't live in the US and i guess there are barely any local hobby shops around me so if ultimately i need to buy those online (and maybe from the US) is there a website for me to look for?


This has happened on my vintage Rs1. I've use a bit of clear epoxy to fix this. 
The square rods on the older Rs1 are much less likely to slide up and down freely like the newer round rods but from my experience (at least on my pair) the rods have detached from the gimbal. I did a very clean job making sure not to make it messy, but it only lasted maybe a year before it happened again.


----------



## Gippy

Jonoh said:


> I have a vintage Grado RS1 which I am thinking of selling on ebay or here at headfi.



What's with all that glue around the driver? Did the RS1 previously break, and whoever repaired it added too much glue? I have never seen a Grado with that sloppy of a glue job, and it'd make any buyer have second thoughts.


----------



## joseph69

clundbe1 said:


> Hi. Have anyone heard some of the cognac/rum/whiskey/Harley Davidson/New Amsterdam etc?
> Best regards Christian


???


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

joseph69 said:


> ???



Grado released some limited special editions made (supposedly) out of old whisky / liquor barrels, some made with the shape of a Harley piston, etc. as a collaboration with these brands.  I've seen the Grado Oreo editions pop up on eBay a bit, but that's all I've seen.


----------



## joseph69

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Grado released some limited special editions made (supposedly) out of old whisky / liquor barrels, some made with the shape of a Harley piston, etc. as a collaboration with these brands.  I've seen the Grado Oreo editions pop up on eBay a bit, but that's all I've seen.


Oh yeah, right! I totally forgot about those.
Thanks for the reminder and clarification.


----------



## Oddiofyl

I know with everything going on there are are way more important things to worry about.  That said I’ll wait until this craziness is over and e-mailyhem then. Hopefully they and everyone else out there stays safe and healthy


----------



## TooFrank

joseph69 said:


> ???


Could be the Focal Stellias? The are all in cognac colors And sounds out of this world as a closed back..........


----------



## joseph69

TooFrank said:


> Could be the Focal Stellias? The are all in cognac colors And sounds out of this world as a closed back..........


Good one.
As I mentioned, I just totally forgot about those limited editions from Grado.
I've heard the Stellias at CJNYC '19 & '20 and I was very impressed with them, and this was out of the Arche.


----------



## Usagi

Sonic Defender said:


> ... I just wish they would stop being so stubborn and find a hybrid approach for at least one model where they take the mid-range focus down a notch and push the bass up just enough to add some weight.


IMO, the PS1 actually fits this description released circa mid-2000s.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Usagi said:


> IMO, the PS1 actually fits this description released circa mid-2000s.


Interesting, I don't believe I have ever heard the PS1. Sounds like I would like to though. I do have the GH4 with me still and I hope to get a little time to listen to them again before they move on. My first impression was generally quite positive; however and I forget what music it was with, but there was something I played where the midrange focus just made the presentation braying and glaring. Saying that, and not surprising there were other pieces of music that I found the GH4 reproduced wonderfully. Looking forward to a few hours of listening with the GH4 sometime soon. There is a local Grado dealer who seems to stock a fairly decent range of Grado headphones, I'll have to mosey on over and see what models they have available to audition.


----------



## Jonoh

Gippy said:


> What's with all that glue around the driver? Did the RS1 previously break, and whoever repaired it added too much glue? I have never seen a Grado with that sloppy of a glue job, and it'd make any buyer have second thoughts.



Not to my knowledge.  It came to me that way and given the rest of the condition, pretty sure it is original but...I cannot really say 100% as I was not first owner.

Thanks for commenting, it is good to know.


----------



## Jonoh

ParaLoganGrado said:


> But can you wipe your butt with them?  j/k
> 
> (Sorry, just debating if I'd get in trouble for buying them)



Fortunately, I snagged some TP from Target just a couple days ago so my Grado is safe...for now.


----------



## Deolum

Currently using a Grado g1000e which i love with a chord mojo. Now i'm thinking about upgrading the dac/amp and need some impressions.

Option 1: RME ADI-2 Dac new for 1000€
Option 2: Used Chord 2Qute + Used Violectric.  V200 for 1000€
Option 3: Used Chord Qutest + Used V200 for 1500€

Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Gippy

@Deolum At those prices I wouldn't really consider a dac/amp combo unit, as that leaves you with less flexibility should you need to upgrade in the future. Combo units are great for portability or for those on a budget, but 1000€ is a LOT. If you're dead set on getting the Violectric V200, get that first and see if you like it with the Chord Mojo. The Chord 2Qute/Qutest are overpriced for their feature set -- you don't get balanced outputs.


----------



## Deolum

Gippy said:


> @Deolum At those prices I wouldn't really consider a dac/amp combo unit, as that leaves you with less flexibility should you need to upgrade in the future. Combo units are great for portability or for those on a budget, but 1000€ is a LOT. If you're dead set on getting the Violectric V200, get that first and see if you like it with the Chord Mojo. The Chord 2Qute/Qutest are overpriced for their feature set -- you don't get balanced outputs.


Actually messed a bit up and did it the other way around. Got a chord 2qute for 500 bucks first and missed my auction on ebay for a V200. Now i'm just looking for a amp. I can't really decide between V200 or Mjolnir 2. V200 would be 500 and Mjolnir 650 used.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Random question -- maybe @ruthieandjohn has the answer to this.  I've got a (remote) coworker who's moving away from open back cans to earbuds so he can listen more in the office (when society returns to normal) and is interested in selling his GH4s.  I've heard they are a sort of "descendant" or replacement for the GH2.  I'm wondering, are they different enough from my GH2 (which I absolutely love) to justify buying?  To be honest, I don't _*need*_ another pair of open back woodies, but I love the looks of the pine and the fact that they are supposed to have some actual bass (again, like the GH2).

Otherwise, I am considering getting a closed back pair just because I wouldn't mind being able to better block out the family during this quarantine period because I still have to work and they don't -- and wouldn't mind some better bass


----------



## blaked

I'm getting back into headphone listening in a big way lately. I started over 20 years ago with the SR125, which I love and still own but is currently back at Grado for servicing. In the meantime I'm using my SR60 with a Schiit Fulla on my laptop when I'm working, and my beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro (250 ohm) plugged into a Schiit Magni 3+ and Modi 3 DAC. I'm looking forward to getting the SR125 back, too.

I'm wondering, though... I've thought about getting the SR225e, but I'm not sure how different it would be from my old SR125. I gather there's a bit more difference with the "e" series, so it's not as simple as an "upgrade"... sort of a side-upgrade? Any thoughts on sound differences between those two models?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Random question -- maybe @ruthieandjohn has the answer to this.  I've got a (remote) coworker who's moving away from open back cans to earbuds so he can listen more in the office (when society returns to normal) and is interested in selling his GH4s.  I've heard they are a sort of "descendant" or replacement for the GH2.  I'm wondering, are they different enough from my GH2 (which I absolutely love) to justify buying?  To be honest, I don't _*need*_ another pair of open back woodies, but I love the looks of the pine and the fact that they are supposed to have some actual bass (again, like the GH2).
> 
> Otherwise, I am considering getting a closed back pair just because I wouldn't mind being able to better block out the family during this quarantine period because I still have to work and they don't -- and wouldn't mind some better bass


So sorry @ParaLoganGrado , I do not have, nor have ever heard, the GH4’s. I find the GH2s to be the best sounding of the GRADO on ears, for me.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

ruthieandjohn said:


> So sorry @ParaLoganGrado , I do not have, nor have ever heard, the GH4’s. I find the GH2s to be the best sounding of the GRADO on ears, for me.



Thanks!  Dang, might not be worth it if it's not at least "on the same level", even if it is different.  Maybe I can get him down to a really good price and then I can have an extra pair of beautiful cans anyway lol.

If I had the funds and we weren't in the middle of a crisis, I'd snag up a pair of Quad ERA-1s.  But thats a few hundred away from my fun budget for the moment!  I've also been wanting to get a small single ended EL34 amp for the speakers downstairs, but having a 1 month old baby limits my free time and ability to play music loudly lol.  Hopefully I have another 50 years of life left and will get all of them someday!


----------



## White Lotus

Hello, Grado friends. Here are mine.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

White Lotus said:


> Hello, Grado friends. Here are mine.



Nice -- are those custom GS (Statement) series?


----------



## joseph69

ParaLoganGrado said:


> (again, like the GH2)


So what does this tell you? 



ParaLoganGrado said:


> Nice -- are those custom GS (Statement) series?


Those are GH2's w/G cushions.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> Those are GH2's w/G cushions.



i can't see the GH2 engraved on that headphone and seems like the g-pad also from third party


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

ruhenheiM said:


> i can't see the GH2 engraved on that headphone and seems like the g-pad also from third party



It's definitely got more of a flare off the outside edges like a GS.  But I think we are all wrong -- 

https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones..._doing_floating_headphones_now_im_in/dy98hh8/

"These are my modded Grado SR80i.
More images of the headphones here
The wood is "Madagascar Ebony" hand-crafted from a Head-fi user (7keys).
The pads are G-cush.
The headband is the Turbulent Labs Saddle Manta. It gives the cans a much needed premium feel, where as the standard headband felt very thin and flimsy in comparison.
The sound is fairly standard Grado house sound - some love it, some don't, but I sit firmly in the "they have a time and a place" category.
I have to admit though, the wood housings do give a nice little midbass push compared to standard housings - even with the G-cush pads on."


----------



## ruhenheiM (Mar 28, 2020)

ParaLoganGrado said:


> It's definitely got more of a flare off the outside edges like a GS.  But I think we are all wrong --
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones..._doing_floating_headphones_now_im_in/dy98hh8/
> 
> ...



any idea if it's genuine g-cush? or third party?  the foam looks smoother from the pictures but it's pretty damn close

yea the headband is a must for your beloved grado in my opinion
the teal and navy look fcukin amazing
https://turbulentlabs.com/shop/grado-leather-headband-teal/
https://turbulentlabs.com/shop/grado-leather-headband-navy/


----------



## paulybatz

Grado are most definitely jazz phones...I feel they were just made for it...the minutiae of it, the ticks.


----------



## joseph69

ParaLoganGrado said:


> But I think we are all wrong


Apologies.



paulybatz said:


> Grado are most definitely jazz phones...I feel they were just made for it...the minutiae of it, the ticks.


I agree with this as well.
My Grado's sound amazing with any type of Jazz.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

joseph69 said:


> Apologies.
> 
> 
> I agree with this as well.
> My Grado's sound amazing with any type of Jazz.


...and to think, one of our distinguished members, the aptly-named @doctorjazz , actually gets to LIVE in Joseph Grado’s home town, where Joseph Grado built each copy of the Joseph Grado HPA-1 headphone amp, with Marantz production engineer Tom Cadawas and designed with Marantz lead designer Sydney Smith, at his own kitchen table!


----------



## paulybatz

Me too. Not that close anymore.


----------



## Philimon

Im loving HF3 with HD414 pads. The HD414 pads cut down the treble. More bass and less grain compared to 225e with HD414 pads. Exciting! sound which is kind of the opposite of the 95X which I sold because a little boring even with eq. The Grado is not as linear, but is lightly colored in an appreciable way (guitar) while having more bass impact with a more in your face soundstage which I prefer. 

The bad: the cable is stiff and microphonic and there is a creaking sound when moving which makes this headphone non-portable.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Philimon said:


> Im loving HF3 with HD414 pads. The HD414 pads cut down the treble. More bass and less grain compared to 225e with HD414 pads. Exciting! sound which is kind of the opposite of the 95X which I sold because a little boring even with eq. The Grado is not as linear, but is lightly colored in an appreciable way (guitar) while having more bass impact with a more in your face soundstage which I prefer.
> 
> The bad: the cable is stiff and microphonic and there is a creaking sound when moving which makes this headphone non-portable.



Yeah, I really wanted to like the HF3 because of the amazing detail and imaging, but the bass rolled off too quickly for me and the treble was fatiguing with certain music (mainly metal, which is about 1/2 of what I listen to).  However, if I found a used pair for less than retail I'd probably buy them!  I bet taming the treble on them would make them a very good can.


----------



## panoptikon

So I have 10 days or so with the GS3000e, and I did not not intend to post any impressions for yet a number of days (or better -weeks), but going through A Moon Shaped Pool (album) by Radiohead, I just feel I want to share me impressions on how I feel they so far compare to my PS2000e. Also since I know people listening to both tend to prefer the former. But please have in mind that I do not regard my GS3000e as fully burnt it.

First, which is most important, the GS3000e offer something meaningful and different than the PS2000e, and for this I am very happy.

Second, and this is less important, the PS2000e are in absolute terms a better headphone.

The GS3000e relies on a musical flow and a timbre and color warmer than the PS2000e. It portray a soundstage as wide and almost with equal depth. They have a great dynamic range and build excellent on the momentum in songs. Arguably they are more musical than the PS2000e - but this is a personal statement - so lets at least say they in fact does better with lesser recordings, and songs that generally can come out a little bit hard, cold or harsh. They really is a great everyday headphone. Oh, and I have to say: with string instruments, they are the best I heard.

But with regards to all frequency areas, I have to conclude the PS2000e are superior. They go deeper in bass and with more impact, and treble is more refined, smooth, and detailed. Most importantly, the middle range (I am here thinking voices in general, and male voices in particular) is astonishing. Switching from the GS3000e to the PS2000e when listening to Thom Yorke's voice just some minutes ago, things become real - the presence and authenticity increases, and not by so little. They feel completely true and honest - what I think other reviews have called a complete lack of "coloration".

Now, I am sure the GS3000e will continue to grow with the hours. I am super happy being the owner of both, and can at this stage not see why I would sell any pair of them because the other excels. 

Best,
Chris


----------



## Shane D

panoptikon said:


> So I have 10 days or so with the GS3000e, and I did not not intend to post any impressions for yet a number of days (or better -weeks), but going through A Moon Shaped Pool (album) by Radiohead, I just feel I want to share me impressions on how I feel they so far compare to my PS2000e. Also since I know people listening to both tend to prefer the former. But please have in mind that I do not regard my GS3000e as fully burnt it.
> 
> First, which is most important, the GS3000e offer something meaningful and different than the PS2000e, and for this I am very happy.
> 
> ...



I couldn't afford either one, never mind both.  

Can I ask what you are using for source, DAC's and amps?

I just recently bought a tube amp and was blown away by my GH2's on tubes. Hybrid tube amps didn't impress me at all.

Please continue to post your thoughts on these two. I will live out my Grado fantasies vicariously through you.


----------



## panoptikon

Shane D said:


> I couldn't afford either one, never mind both.
> 
> Can I ask what you are using for source, DAC's and amps?
> 
> ...



Haha, I am happy you do. Having both these at this point, I found myself wishing for that the next generation Grado will not come soon 

So I am using sources from a company less know in the United States, but with some impact and reputation in Europe, and especially UK and France (I live in Sweden though): Heed Audio. Specifically, I use the Heed Canalot + Heed Obelisk Px power supply (designed for a stereo pre-amplifier, there's a smaller unit designed specifically for the Canalot), and the Heed Obelisk DA as DAC. Search my profile and you'll see I have written about these before. But since they give body, timbre, drive and a little warmth to music, I think they pair excellent with Grado cans. They did not with my LCD3f, so that I sold.

Best,
Chris


----------



## Shane D

panoptikon said:


> Haha, I am happy you do. Having both these at this point, I found myself wishing for that the next generation Grado will not come soon
> 
> So I am using sources from a company less know in the United States, but with some impact and reputation in Europe, and especially UK and France (I live in Sweden though): Heed Audio. Specifically, I use the Heed Canalot + Heed Obelisk Px power supply (designed for a stereo pre-amplifier, there's a smaller unit designed specifically for the Canalot), and the Heed Obelisk DA as DAC. Search my profile and you'll see I have written about these before. But since they give body, timbre, drive and a little warmth to music, I think they pair excellent with Grado cans. They did not with my LCD3f, so that I sold.
> 
> ...



I am in Canada but you are correct in that I have never heard of Heed.

Glad it's working well for you. I have been in this game for about five and a half years and I must admit that it is just coming together for me now.

Happy listening and Please keep posting.


----------



## paulybatz

panoptikon said:


> So I have 10 days or so with the GS3000e, and I did not not intend to post any impressions for yet a number of days (or better -weeks), but going through A Moon Shaped Pool (album) by Radiohead, I just feel I want to share me impressions on how I feel they so far compare to my PS2000e. Also since I know people listening to both tend to prefer the former. But please have in mind that I do not regard my GS3000e as fully burnt it.
> 
> First, which is most important, the GS3000e offer something meaningful and different than the PS2000e, and for this I am very happy.
> 
> ...


Wow


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

3.5lbs of marbled boneless ribeye, Grado & some George Benson, a (Golden?) Bullet and sorry Hank Hill — charcoal. Social isolation ain’t too bad!


----------



## Shane D

ParaLoganGrado said:


> 3.5lbs of marbled boneless ribeye, Grado & some George Benson, a (Golden?) Bullet and sorry Hank Hill — charcoal. Social isolation ain’t too bad!



We just finished our BBQ burgers. Hmmmm. My favourite kind of burgers now.


----------



## paulybatz

Nice


----------



## paulybatz

My current station


----------



## Shane D

paulybatz said:


> My current station



Very Nice!


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Shane D said:


> We just finished our BBQ burgers. Hmmmm. My favourite kind of burgers now.


Any kind of beef makes me happy, haha.

just saw in your sig the Meze 99 Classics. I’ve been eyeing a good closed back can to compliment the best Grado ever (GH2


----------



## Shane D (Mar 30, 2020)

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Any kind of beef makes me happy, haha.
> 
> just saw in your sig the Meze 99 Classics. I’ve been eyeing a good closed back can to compliment the best Grado ever (GH2



It's funny you mention this as I was wearing them today for the first time in months. I have been trying out a new tube amp, which I bought primarily for the Grado's. I have been running all my headphones through it and today the 99's were the last set as I use them primarily for out and about.

These are affordable headphones that have a nice sound, with added bass kick. I actually prefer them over my Beyer T5p.2's.
They are not high end and are not in the same class as the GH2's. 
*(EDIT) *I meant to also mention that I have never thought these headphones scaled well. Up until my new tube amp (MAD Ear+ HD II). Once again, I was wrong. These sound fantastic on my Grado amp!*(/EDIT)*

A fun toy, but far from a flagship.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Shane D said:


> It's funny you mention this as I was wearing them today for the first time in months. I have been trying out a new tube amp, which I bought primarily for the Grado's. I have been running all my headphones through it and today the 99's were the last set as I use them primarily for out and about.
> 
> These are affordable headphones that have a nice sound, with added bass kick. I actually prefer them over my Beyer T5p.2's.
> They are not high end and are not in the same class as the GH2's.
> ...



Thanks for the great notes.  Yeah, I've not heard the T5 nor T1s, but def didn't like the DT770 / 1770s.  I'm just not compatible with their sound.  Like I mentioned a few pages back, I've been talking to a coworker in a different state and he's considering selling his GH4s and I'm tempted if he can let them go for $400 give or take, but not sure if it's enough of a difference from the GH2 to justify the purchase (especially if they're actually not as good).  The same kinda goes for the RS2e -- I've heard nothing but nearly universal praise for them but I don't _need_ another wooden Grado. And if I get one, I'd like it to have a somewhat different sound signature to compliment the amazing all-arounders that the GH2s are.  There were a pair of GH1s on eBay that I was watching but missed the end of the auction.  I think they sold for around $300 (which I gladly would have paid!) and I hear they are in the same sound quality ball park as the GH2s but with a different tuning.

But the thing I still want is a closed back with a bit more bass and warmth that works better with more musical styles like metal and poorly recorded pop.  The added isolation both ways is a plus since the whole family is home and off work & school, yet I still am working.  Been eyeing some Audeze closed backs closely and hope I don't feel guilty for "abandoning Grado" haha


----------



## Shane D

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Thanks for the great notes.  Yeah, I've not heard the T5 nor T1s, but def didn't like the DT770 / 1770s.  I'm just not compatible with their sound.  Like I mentioned a few pages back, I've been talking to a coworker in a different state and he's considering selling his GH4s and I'm tempted if he can let them go for $400 give or take, but not sure if it's enough of a difference from the GH2 to justify the purchase (especially if they're actually not as good).  The same kinda goes for the RS2e -- I've heard nothing but nearly universal praise for them but I don't _need_ another wooden Grado. And if I get one, I'd like it to have a somewhat different sound signature to compliment the amazing all-arounders that the GH2s are.  There were a pair of GH1s on eBay that I was watching but missed the end of the auction.  I think they sold for around $300 (which I gladly would have paid!) and I hear they are in the same sound quality ball park as the GH2s but with a different tuning.
> 
> But the thing I still want is a closed back with a bit more bass and warmth that works better with more musical styles like metal and poorly recorded pop.  The added isolation both ways is a plus since the whole family is home and off work & school, yet I still am working.  Been eyeing some Audeze closed backs closely and hope I don't feel guilty for "abandoning Grado" haha



For me I use my Meze 99's for out and about and Fostex TH-610's for home. Both closed backs with some bass..


----------



## ruhenheiM

ParaLoganGrado said:


> But the thing I still want is a closed back with a bit more bass and warmth that works better with more musical styles like metal and poorly recorded pop.  The added isolation both ways is a plus since the whole family is home and off work & school, yet I still am working.  Been eyeing some Audeze closed backs closely and hope I don't feel guilty for "abandoning Grado" haha


maybe you want to take a look of jvc mx100z and satolex DH297-a1DR plum. i read both are excellent headphones


----------



## Douger333

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Thanks for the great notes.  Yeah, I've not heard the T5 nor T1s, but def didn't like the DT770 / 1770s.  I'm just not compatible with their sound.  Like I mentioned a few pages back, I've been talking to a coworker in a different state and he's considering selling his GH4s and I'm tempted if he can let them go for $400 give or take, but not sure if it's enough of a difference from the GH2 to justify the purchase (especially if they're actually not as good).  The same kinda goes for the RS2e -- I've heard nothing but nearly universal praise for them but I don't _need_ another wooden Grado. And if I get one, I'd like it to have a somewhat different sound signature to compliment the amazing all-arounders that the GH2s are.  There were a pair of GH1s on eBay that I was watching but missed the end of the auction.  I think they sold for around $300 (which I gladly would have paid!) and I hear they are in the same sound quality ball park as the GH2s but with a different tuning.
> 
> But the thing I still want is a closed back with a bit more bass and warmth that works better with more musical styles like metal and poorly recorded pop.  The added isolation both ways is a plus since the whole family is home and off work & school, yet I still am working.  Been eyeing some Audeze closed backs closely and hope I don't feel guilty for "abandoning Grado" haha


I have GH2s and GH4s. I love both but use GH4s most often so I won't discolor the beautiful cocobolo, to my ears they sound the same! I use an Ampsandsound 
Kenzie amp, and Bluesound Vault2 streaming Tidal...  When I need to listen to closed cans I have Mr. Speakers Alpha Prime, Denon AHD 2000s and ATH M50s...
However, Status Audio offers the CB-1 phones that offer Grado-like mids but some more bass, much less money! Buy them on Amazon...


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Douger333 said:


> I have GH2s and GH4s. I love both but use GH4s most often so I won't discolor the beautiful cocobolo,


I can definitely say that's a good idea, haha.  I listen to mine at least 3-5 hours a day, working from home even before the pandemic.  Having to take them off and put them back on frequentyly due to multiple conference calls and the family coming in to ask me a question, etc. means lots of fingers touching them.  Every couple weeks, I take an old T-Shirt and apply a tiny bit of pure mineral oil to them to wipe off a bit of grime and make them shine again.  They are certainly beautiful cans but defintely can get a bit dull with skin oil and dirt easily.  I wouldn't mind a better way to strip and re-surface them but am afraid to mess them up!  Luckily, they still sound amazing even if the finish gets a little dull 



Douger333 said:


> to my ears they sound the same!


Thanks -- that's what I was afraid of.  I REALLY love the looks of the GH4 but remembered someone else saying they sound extremely similar.  Which means I can't justify buying them, haha.  I mean I don't NEED another pair of phones, but something about the woody Grados has this gravitational pull to them.



Douger333 said:


> I use an Ampsandsound Kenzie amp, and Bluesound Vault2 streaming Tidal...  When I need to listen to closed cans I have Mr. Speakers Alpha Prime, Denon AHD 2000s and ATH M50s...  However, Status Audio offers the CB-1 phones that offer Grado-like mids but some more bass, much less money! Buy them on Amazon...


Hmm.  I'll have to look into the CB-1 -- sounds good!  Thanks again for your notes.


----------



## paulybatz

ParaLoganGrado said:


> I can definitely say that's a good idea, haha.  I listen to mine at least 3-5 hours a day, working from home even before the pandemic.  Having to take them off and put them back on frequentyly due to multiple conference calls and the family coming in to ask me a question, etc. means lots of fingers touching them.  Every couple weeks, I take an old T-Shirt and apply a tiny bit of pure mineral oil to them to wipe off a bit of grime and make them shine again.  They are certainly beautiful cans but defintely can get a bit dull with skin oil and dirt easily.  I wouldn't mind a better way to strip and re-surface them but am afraid to mess them up!  Luckily, they still sound amazing even if the finish gets a little dull
> 
> 
> Thanks -- that's what I was afraid of.  I REALLY love the looks of the GH4 but remembered someone else saying they sound extremely similar.  Which means I can't justify buying them, haha.  I mean I don't NEED another pair of phones, but something about the woody Grados has this gravitational pull to them.
> ...



Agree... sold my RS1 had to get another Grado
Gotta have one pair...too unique not to


----------



## eeagle

ParaLoganGrado said:


> 3.5lbs of marbled boneless ribeye, Grado & some George Benson, a (Golden?) Bullet and sorry Hank Hill — charcoal. Social isolation ain’t too bad!


Nice to see someone drinking a golden bullet and not a watered down silver one , guess you can tell I grew up in CO.  Love my Grado's too as well as my Weber BBQ.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado (Mar 30, 2020)

eeagle said:


> Nice to see someone drinking a golden bullet and not a watered down silver one , guess you can tell I grew up in CO.  Love my Grado's too as well as my Weber BBQ.



This guy gets it!  Coors orig is way better than light.  My usual go-to beer is Yuengling, but ever since the hipsters started making microbrews "trendy", it went from about $10 a 12 pack to almost $15 in a couple years.  It's like, how many local $10-$12 6 pack of Pale Ale variants does one really need?  Which means that all other beer got more expensive.

And yup -- Weber is what I rock every chance I can get.  I suppose gas grills are quicker and more conventient, and might even be better for some marinated chicken, but I just grew up with the extra flavor of Kingston & Weber and the wife and kids now expect it, too.  No complaints here!


----------



## paulybatz

Just TIDAL here...lol 
And Tea. lol


----------



## Shane D

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Thanks for the great notes.  Yeah, I've not heard the T5 nor T1s, but def didn't like the DT770 / 1770s.  I'm just not compatible with their sound.  Like I mentioned a few pages back, I've been talking to a coworker in a different state and he's considering selling his GH4s and I'm tempted if he can let them go for $400 give or take, but not sure if it's enough of a difference from the GH2 to justify the purchase (especially if they're actually not as good).  The same kinda goes for the RS2e -- I've heard nothing but nearly universal praise for them but I don't _need_ another wooden Grado. And if I get one, I'd like it to have a somewhat different sound signature to compliment the amazing all-arounders that the GH2s are.  There were a pair of GH1s on eBay that I was watching but missed the end of the auction.  I think they sold for around $300 (which I gladly would have paid!) and I hear they are in the same sound quality ball park as the GH2s but with a different tuning.
> 
> But the thing I still want is a closed back with a bit more bass and warmth that works better with more musical styles like metal and poorly recorded pop.  The added isolation both ways is a plus since the whole family is home and off work & school, yet I still am working.  Been eyeing some Audeze closed backs closely and hope I don't feel guilty for "abandoning Grado" haha



Since you share my love for the GH2's, I wanted to share my second last purchase with you:
The Focal Elex is Amazing! 
I actually listened to it for 21 straight days. It is addictive, but unfortunately not a good combo with my new amp.

But the sound! I now rank my top headphones as 1A (GH2's) and 1B (Elex's). Not related to closed backs, but I just had to blurt it out.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Shane D said:


> Since you share my love for the GH2's, I wanted to share my second last purchase with you:
> The Focal Elex is Amazing!
> I actually listened to it for 21 straight days. It is addictive, but unfortunately not a good combo with my new amp.
> 
> But the sound! I now rank my top headphones as 1A (GH2's) and 1B (Elex's). Not related to closed backs, but I just had to blurt it out.



Welp, I just ended up buying a pair of LCD-2 closed back off another Head-Fier.  That should probably cure both my closed back and bass requirements!  Almost feels like I'm gonna be cheating on my faithful Grados, but variety never hurts, right?


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Shane D said:


> Since you share my love for the GH2's, I wanted to share my second last purchase with you:
> The Focal Elex is Amazing!
> I actually listened to it for 21 straight days. It is addictive, but unfortunately not a good combo with my new amp.
> 
> But the sound! I now rank my top headphones as 1A (GH2's) and 1B (Elex's). Not related to closed backs, but I just had to blurt it out.



BTW, where did you find the Elexes (sp?)?  I can't find them on Amazon or even Focal's own site!  What do you think their best attribute is?


----------



## Shane D

ParaLoganGrado said:


> BTW, where did you find the Elexes (sp?)?  I can't find them on Amazon or even Focal's own site!  What do you think their best attribute is?



You can only buy them through MassDrop. Next order is not shipping until August.

The sound is VERY different. The bass AND the mids AND high end all work together. It sound's like nothing else I own or have even heard. Out of the box I used them for 21 straight days!

It has taken me five plus years to start figuring this headphone thing out. But now with my Grado's, my Elex's and my Koss Electrostatics I am definitely nearing end game, for me. And it's an awesome feeling!


----------



## joseph69

Good way to spend late morning on lockdown.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

joseph69 said:


> Good way to spend late morning on lockdown.


Beautiful.  Love the grain on those


----------



## joseph69

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Beautiful.  Love the grain on those


Thank you!


----------



## Gippy

Cool, RAA got around to measuring the GS3000e and PS2000e. Very similar, but it looks like the GS3000e is less bright on the upper treble, which is why people might prefer it over the PS2000e. Though the 5-6k spike is still there, it's not as extreme as the GS2000e (as noted in my review a long while back) which to me made it almost unbearable at stock.


----------



## joseph69

Gippy said:


> Though the 5-6k spike is still there, it's not as extreme as the GS2000e (as noted in my review a long while back) which to me made it almost unbearable at stock.


The graphs on the sides of my head along with my upstream gear have no issues whatsoever with the GS2000e "spike"


----------



## ParaLoganGrado (Mar 31, 2020)

joseph69 said:


> The graphs on the sides of my head along with my upstream gear have no issues whatsoever with the GS2000e "spike"



Is that tube peaking out of the bottom right an 807?  Maybe a KT88?


----------



## joseph69

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Is that tube peaking out of the bottom right an 807?  Maybe a KT88?


That's the Citadel Custom from Ultrasonic Studios running NOS RCA 6BG6G powers & NOS RCA 6SL7 drivers.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

joseph69 said:


> That's the Citadel Custom from Ultrasonic Studios running NOS RCA 6BG6G powers & NOS RCA 6SL7 drivers.


WOW!  That's probably more than I've spent on my hifi downstairs!  I bet it's got you not wanting to leave your listening seat for a few hours at a time haha.


----------



## joseph69

Between both amps, I'm good with the lockdown day and night, for sure.


----------



## joseph69

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Is that tube peaking out of the bottom right an 807?  Maybe a KT88?


Actually, the tube "peaking out" is an EML 2A3 in the WA33.


----------



## TooFrank

Shane D said:


> You can only buy them through MassDrop. Next order is not shipping until August.
> 
> The sound is VERY different. The bass AND the mids AND high end all work together. It sound's like nothing else I own or have even heard. Out of the box I used them for 21 straight days!
> 
> It has taken me five plus years to start figuring this headphone thing out. But now with my Grado's, my Elex's and my Koss Electrostatics I am definitely nearing end game, for me. And it's an awesome feeling!


Enjoy the feeling....and keep us posted on the duration


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

TooFrank said:


> Enjoy the feeling....and keep us posted on the duration



Haha that's what I was thinking.  When does it end?  If I didn't have a family, since I'm still working (thankfully!) I'd be spending my stimulus money on some bigger speakers for downstairs.  Been looking to replace my MartinLogan Motions (poser MartinLogans as I call them) with a pair of true electrostatics.  If I had more money than that, I'd probably upgrade my preamp and power amp to some Krell gear, possibly a Duo 300 XD amp.  A guy can dream.  I'm sure upgraditis wouldn't be cured then, either.


----------



## Shane D

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Haha that's what I was thinking.  When does it end?  If I didn't have a family, since I'm still working (thankfully!) I'd be spending my stimulus money on some bigger speakers for downstairs.  Been looking to replace my MartinLogan Motions (poser MartinLogans as I call them) with a pair of true electrostatics.  If I had more money than that, I'd probably upgrade my preamp and power amp to some Krell gear, possibly a Duo 300 XD amp.  A guy can dream.  I'm sure upgraditis wouldn't be cured then, either.



As I have returned to apartment living the last few years, I have no more urge for any 5.1 or 2 channel gear. The Headphone gear has been fairly economical as I bought lots of used and sale gear to find out what I liked. I think I will be end game before the year is out. That does not mean I will never buy another piece of audio gear. If something breaks or wears out, it will be replaced. And if something really catches my eye, or ear, then I might get the urge. But I really do have fantastic gear now and I am currently selling several pieces.

Oh yeah, a pair of HiFiman Sundara's left Vancouver today. But it was a Great open-box sale!


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Shane D said:


> As I have returned to apartment living the last few years, I have no more urge for any 5.1 or 2 channel gear. The Headphone gear has been fairly economical as I bought lots of used and sale gear to find out what I liked. I think I will be end game before the year is out. That does not mean I will never buy another piece of audio gear. If something breaks or wears out, it will be replaced. And if something really catches my eye, or ear, then I might get the urge. But I really do have fantastic gear now and I am currently selling several pieces.
> 
> Oh yeah, a pair of HiFiman Sundara's left Vancouver today. But it was a Great open-box sale!



_"...Day 17 of quarantine.  I have now acquired 14 pairs of headphones.  Some dynamic, some planar, some high impedance, some low.  Some for their aesthetic, some for their reputation, and some because of brand loyalty.  I've yet to try an electrostatic, but that means having to dip further into my savings account and the possibilty of losing appreciation for my current stash.  I've upgraded my breaker panel and all electric sockets for the lowest noise possible, yet I can't seem to get rid off this odd buzzing and occasional sibilance -- no matter the source, equipment, nor headphone.  Oh well: let's check the classifieds section..."_


----------



## Shane D

ParaLoganGrado said:


> _"...Day 17 of quarantine.  I have now acquired 14 pairs of headphones.  Some dynamic, some planar, some high impedance, some low.  Some for their aesthetic, some for their reputation, and some because of brand loyalty.  I've yet to try an electrostatic, but that means having to dip further into my savings account and the possibilty of losing appreciation for my current stash.  I've upgraded my breaker panel and all electric sockets for the lowest noise possible, yet I can't seem to get rid off this odd buzzing and occasional sibilance -- no matter the source, equipment, nor headphone.  Oh well: let's check the classifieds section..."_


----------



## joseph69

Shane D said:


> And if something really catches my eye, or ear, then I might get the urge.


This is exactly the problem.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

joseph69 said:


> This is exactly the problem.



Who said it was a problem?

_...oh wait._


----------



## Shane D

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Who said it was a problem?
> 
> _...oh wait._



My wife! Repeatedly! 
I am SO hoping she is out when the headphones get here.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Shane D said:


> My wife! Repeatedly!
> I am SO hoping she is out when the headphones get here.



Hahah -- no dice for me.  Kinda hard for that to happen when she's downstairs with the 6 week old and 5 year old, and the statewide lockdown...

I "traded" and old Steam gaming account for my GH2s (I really do have an account that was created RIGHT at the release of HalfLife2 ~15 years ago and they are highly desirable for some reason).  Not sure if she bought it, but I didn't have to sleep on the couch that night, so good enough for me


----------



## Shane D

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Hahah -- no dice for me.  Kinda hard for that to happen when she's downstairs with the 6 week old and 5 year old, and the statewide lockdown...
> 
> I "traded" and old Steam gaming account for my GH2s (I really do have an account that was created RIGHT at the release of HalfLife2 ~15 years ago and they are highly desirable for some reason).  Not sure if she bought it, but I didn't have to sleep on the couch that night, so good enough for me



Mine is heading out Friday to look after her mother. So if the arrival date holds up and she is out about then...
I figure that I have a 50/50 chance of avoiding drama.

Once they are in the house she wouldn't know if I pulled them out of my audio stand right in front of her. She can't tell any of them apart except my beautiful GH2's.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Dammit USPS -- my new cans were supposed to be here today!  I doubt they'll make it from NJ to Kentucky today...   At least I have my trusty Grados to keep the disappointment at bay (mostly.)


----------



## railcannon (Apr 2, 2020)

Hi guys. Would you help me?
I send an e-mail to grado labs for repair and I received this reply from Grado Labs.

"please revisit with us for your request
we have been advised to "shelter in residence" therefore Grado Labs is closed until the advisory is lifted
thank you for your understanding"

Are all Grado Labs repair services closed Now?


----------



## ruhenheiM

railcannon said:


> Hi guys. Would you help me?
> I send an e-mail to grado labs for repair and I received this reply from Grado Labs.
> 
> "please revisit with us for your request
> ...



i think it's related to coronavirus outbreak in new york, as far as i know new york declared lockdown few weeks ago


----------



## railcannon

ruhenheiM said:


> i think it's related to coronavirus outbreak in new york, as far as i know new york declared lockdown few weeks ago


Thanks for help, I just contacted with Grado.
Grados International RMA is closed Now.

I wish that everyone is safe and well.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Woah -- was anyone else getting the 502 Bad Gateway, or 504 Timeout error earlier?  For me, I could get to the entire rest of the site but not this one!


----------



## ruhenheiM

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Woah -- was anyone else getting the 502 Bad Gateway, or 504 Timeout error earlier?  For me, I could get to the entire rest of the site but not this one!


i jut got similar experience.sometimes it load, sometimes it doesn't


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Damn USPS is still droppin' the ball on my new 'phones.  Between about 9pm last night and up until about an hour ago, the tracking page said "Estimated delivery: Thursday April 2 before 8PM."  Well now it just says "in transit to next facility" with no estimated date   The poor seller even paid for 2 day express shipping!

I hope they didn't lose them or damage them.  I feel like a kid waiting for summer break, but has to make up a week's worth of snow days.


----------



## Shane D

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Damn USPS is still droppin' the ball on my new 'phones.  Between about 9pm last night and up until about an hour ago, the tracking page said "Estimated delivery: Thursday April 2 before 8PM."  Well now it just says "in transit to next facility" with no estimated date   The poor seller even paid for 2 day express shipping!
> 
> I hope they didn't lose them or damage them.  I feel like a kid waiting for summer break, but has to make up a week's worth of snow days.



I hear you! My Sundara's were due today. They arrived in my city today, but won't be delivered until Monday.


----------



## TooFrank

Shane D said:


> I hear you! My Sundara's were due today. They arrived in my city today, but won't be delivered until Monday.


So guys - you just have to be happy with the excellent gear, you already have - for a little longer These are tough times indeed...


----------



## Shane D

TooFrank said:


> So guys - you just have to be happy with the excellent gear, you already have - for a little longer These are tough times indeed...



Oh, I know I am lucky! It has taken several years and several thousand dollars, but I have an AWESOME collection with lots of variety. In fact I am currently trying to shed gear.


----------



## cathee

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Damn USPS is still droppin' the ball on my new 'phones.  Between about 9pm last night and up until about an hour ago, the tracking page said "Estimated delivery: Thursday April 2 before 8PM."  Well now it just says "in transit to next facility" with no estimated date   The poor seller even paid for 2 day express shipping!
> 
> I hope they didn't lose them or damage them.  I feel like a kid waiting for summer break, but has to make up a week's worth of snow days.



I think all couriers (at least in the US) are re-prioritizing their deliveries to accommodate for the sudden increase in demand for urgent items.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

cathee said:


> I think all couriers (at least in the US) are re-prioritizing their deliveries to accommodate for the sudden increase in demand for urgent items.



And how are new headphones not urgent again?  (/s just in case that was missed...)


----------



## Shane D

cathee said:


> I think all couriers (at least in the US) are re-prioritizing their deliveries to accommodate for the sudden increase in demand for urgent items.



Shipping in Eastern Canada has been working really well. However the west coast, as you would expect, has been a mess.

With Amazon, they are definitely prioritizing.


----------



## ruhenheiM

cathee said:


> I think all couriers (at least in the US) are re-prioritizing their deliveries to accommodate for the sudden increase in demand for urgent items.


sure, such as sex toys


----------



## ParaLoganGrado (Apr 4, 2020)

Wow, my GH2s are absolutely dwarfed by Au_*deze nuts*_ lmao.






Just literally put them on 15 minutes ago and haven't been able to do much analytical listening.  First things to jump out:


The tuning is much more similar to the GH2s than I expected!
These have that closed back resonance I'd grown used to not hearing.  Still sounds like moving a portable bluetooth speaker from sitting on a desk to placing it inside a tub (maybe not THAT drastic, but you get the gist)
Isolation is pretty great.
They're heavy as schitt!
So far, I gotta admit I still prefer the GH2s but I still need to let my brain burn in.  (And yes I need to get out my Sharpie Paint pen for the grills on the GH2s.)


----------



## Shane D

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Wow, my GH2s are absolutely dwarfed by Au_*deze nuts*_ lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, those are some FAT pads!


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Shane D said:


> Wow, those are some FAT pads!



Indeed they are haha!  I literally just sat down and put them back on.  Been a full day of family time.  Perfect 75* F sunny weather, lots of walks (not many neighbors around), playing cornhole and stuff in the backyard, etc.


----------



## Shane D

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Indeed they are haha!  I literally just sat down and put them back on.  Been a full day of family time.  Perfect 75* F sunny weather, lots of walks (not many neighbors around), playing cornhole and stuff in the backyard, etc.



75 degrees...it feels like it's been years since I felt that kind of heat.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Found a new favorite song for the LCDs that I can finally say differentiate the pair enough to justify having two different styles 



The sound-stage is bigger on these than my trusty GH2s, and even though there isn't MORE bass, it *definitely* extends much further down.  This is the first song I've listened to so far that made me unconsciously smile with them.

Another bonus is that since they're so power hungry, my Asgard 2 runs cooler when I have to crank the volume up to 90% and it's not wasting all that bias current through the FETs :O


----------



## Chodi

I have been a member here for many years but have not posted in a long time. I live in Thailand and just received a new headphone from the Grado authorized distributor here. I got a Grado rs2e. I chose that because I needed a very light weight headphone due to an old neck injury. In the past I've owned many flagship headphones. Anyway I want to ask you Grado experts about this headphone I just got. It is a brand new unopened factory sealed Grado rs2e with a Black leather headband? I though they stopped shipping black headbands on the RS1e and RS2e back in 2015? The distributor swears he just got this shipment from the factory in November 2019. He even sent me a photo of the shipment. Are Grado returning to Black headband or shipping random colors? The dealer has been very nice about this but he is also confused. Can anyone here comment? It certainly doesn't seem possible that this would be a copy it is perfectly packed and except for the color looks authentic. Very confusing.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Hi, welcome back!

It gets confusing -- if you go to 4ourears.net (Official Grado store), under the "Reference" page, you see the RS1e with a brown leather headband, and the RS2e with the black: https://www.4ourears.net/Grado_Reference_Series_Headphones_s/1817.htm

If you go directly to Grado's website, you see brown on both!: https://gradolabs.com/headphones/reference-series

If you go to AudioAdvisor's website (where I got my GW100s):

RS2e has one photo of them with back headbands: https://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=GRRS2E
RS1e shows all black headbands except for the pic with the Hillary Duff (pre-braces) looking model wearing a pair with the brown headband: https://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=GRRS1E
So in that case, I am just as confused as you!  I think black is pretty standard, except for maybe higher end models!  My GW100s were bought new this time last year, and my GH2s were bought second hand from a user who also bought them early last year (2019, so he said!)


----------



## Annarob1947

Chodi said:


> I have been a member here for many years but have not posted in a long time. I live in Thailand and just received a new headphone from the Grado authorized distributor here. I got a Grado rs2e. I chose that because I needed a very light weight headphone due to an old neck injury. In the past I've owned many flagship headphones. Anyway I want to ask you Grado experts about this headphone I just got. It is a brand new unopened factory sealed Grado rs2e with a Black leather headband? I though they stopped shipping black headbands on the RS1e and RS2e back in 2015? The distributor swears he just got this shipment from the factory in November 2019. He even sent me a photo of the shipment. Are Grado returning to Black headband or shipping random colors? The dealer has been very nice about this but he is also confused. Can anyone here comment? It certainly doesn't seem possible that this would be a copy it is perfectly packed and except for the color looks authentic. Very confusing.


I am in Australia,  I just bought a pr rs2e, and brown headband, I told my supplier I didnt want the black headband and he told me that it hasn't been available in black for a long time ,all ate brown leather


----------



## Chodi

Annarob1947 said:


> I am in Australia,  I just bought a pr rs2e, and brown headband, I told my supplier I didnt want the black headband and he told me that it hasn't been available in black for a long time ,all ate brown leather


Grado just contacted me moments ago on what is a Sunday here no less. They said that all RS2E for years have been brown headband and that the one I received was a factory mistake. Can you imagine that kind of mistake? The good part is that Grado said they are sending me the Brown one tomorrow and they will include some gifts from Grado for my trouble. They said I could keep the Black ones until the Brown arrives. I guess you can't ask for better customer service than that. They assured me that the black one I received was from a November shipment to their distributor. They verified with the serial number from the box. I am rather amazed that they got on this so fast on what is a Saturday in New York. Things aren't so great in New York at the moment but that didn't stop Grado from getting to me fast.


----------



## robotnize

I used to own the legendary ultra rare Grado PS-1 back in 2016, and sold them for no reason
I regret what i did and really miss them. Too bad there’s nobody selling these cans right now. Gotta wait until someone appears and make my dreams come true once again
If there’s PS-1 users in this forum, I’m really jealous of you 

Photos of my PS-1.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

@robotnize , what did you like so much about your PS1?  How did their sound differ from that of other Grados, or other headphones in general?  Thanks!


----------



## robotnize

ruthieandjohn said:


> @robotnize , what did you like so much about your PS1?  How did their sound differ from that of other Grados, or other headphones in general?  Thanks!



PS-1 that i owned was in original shape, non-modded, original cables and drivers
I really liked their punchy sound, strongest bass impact i’ve ever heard
they are the best headphones in the world for rock and metal music imo
I also tried grado ps500, 500e which has a similar look but it was an entirely different thing, less punchy sound, less bass impact and smaller soundstage
I currently own PS1000i, they have bigger soundstage than PS-1 but the bass impact is similar to 500 series
I sometimes feel that the PS1000i sounds too bright, hurts my ear a little bit which makes me unpleasant
PS-1 had moderate-highs, can listen for a longer period than PS1000i
It’s been 4 years since I heard them so I can’t evaluate further
also can’t compare to other headphones brands, grado’s sound signature is unique i guess, it’s a different league 
other than that PS-1 is a collector’s item, less than 250 pc worldwide 
I like to collect rare vintage headphones, akg k1000, mdr-r10, etc
I wish i can find one again.. this time i won’t sell them no matter what happens


----------



## wormsdriver (Apr 5, 2020)

Uh, can we like petition John Grado to make some more Ps-1!?


----------



## TheMiddleSky

robotnize said:


> I used to own the legendary ultra rare Grado PS-1 back in 2016, and sold them for no reason
> I regret what i did and really miss them. Too bad there’s nobody selling these cans right now. Gotta wait until someone appears and make my dreams come true once again
> If there’s PS-1 users in this forum, I’m really jealous of you
> 
> Photos of my PS-1.



The only Grado that still make me so curious. Always feel want to have one since perhaps 10 years ago, but due to some issues, included have no idea where to buy make me can't afford it.

Anyway, so far my most fav Grado is RS1e, and also PS2000e, but due to ergonomic problem, I think RS1e is easier to pick.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

TheMiddleSky said:


> The only Grado that still make me so curious. Always feel want to have one since perhaps 10 years ago, but due to some issues, included have no idea where to buy make me can't afford it.
> 
> Anyway, so far my most fav Grado is RS1e, and also PS2000e, but due to ergonomic problem, I think RS1e is easier to pick.



Beautiful cans and beautiful pic!  (Sans context, that sentence sounds realllly bad haha)


----------



## gazzington

I'm homeworking during this virus situation. I need to hear my wife and son so open grados are perfect. Been using sr60e for last few days. Love them.  What would be the perfect upgrade as this lockdown could be for a long time?  I like all genres from metal, rock, classical, jazz, hip hop, funk and indie. Can spend up to £1000


----------



## paulybatz

All
Of
The
Above

I’m done acquiring.
Got a great power conditioner on sale at guitar center 
https://www.guitarcenter.com/Furman/PST-8D-Power-Station-Series-AC-Power-Conditioner.gc


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

gazzington said:


> I'm homeworking during this virus situation. I need to hear my wife and son so open grados are perfect. Been using sr60e for last few days. Love them.  What would be the perfect upgrade as this lockdown could be for a long time?  I like all genres from metal, rock, classical, jazz, hip hop, funk and indie. Can spend up to £1000



Wow, with that budget there are lots to choose from!  I've only heard the GW100 & GH2 (own them and have thousands of hours each on them) and a coworker's SR125 (not sure if the "i" or "e" series).  I've been curious about the GS1000i, but have heard mixed reviews on the GS1000e.  You could probably spring for a used GS1Ki, possibly a PS1000 original.  But those will have a much different tuning than the SR60e!  I'd look for cans in your budget, then go through the rabbithole that is @ruthieandjohn 's posts to find his Grado comparison charts to see what seem to fit your sound preference!


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Gaht damn -- this song slaps on my Grados (if you're into funk fusion music!)  I'm in here bobbin' my head like a chicken (glad my family is asleep so they don't have to see this...)
Fast forward to ~52 sec if the intro bores you, I promise it's worth it:


BTW -- anyone else find their musical tastes slightly changing depending on their audio gear owned / being listened to?  Crazy how that works out.


----------



## joseph69

gazzington said:


> What would be the perfect upgrade as this lockdown could be for a long time?


If you're happy, stay with what you already have. 
This advice is for your own good. 



ParaLoganGrado said:


> BTW -- anyone else find their musical tastes slightly changing depending on their audio gear owned / being listened to? Crazy how that works out.


100%


----------



## Deolum

My new desktop setup fits perfectly with all my headphones. But not so with my Grado Gs1000e. It's a Chord 2Qute with a Violectric HPA V200. Now my question is which amp would fit better? So far i'm looking for either a Grado RA-1 or a Little Dot Mk1+. Do those fit better?


----------



## joseph69

Although I've never heard the V200 (or 2Qute) what is it about the pairing with the GS1000e you don't like?
I've owned the LD Mk1+ and it was a very enjoyable amp with Grados. You can also roll tubes as well as op-amps to tune for your tastes.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

joseph69 said:


> Although I've never heard the V200 (or 2Qute) what is it about the pairing with the GS1000e you don't like?
> I've owned the LD Mk1+ and it was a very enjoyable amp with Grados. You can also roll tubes as well as op-amps to tune for your tastes.



Another thing to try is adding the Schiit Loki in-line before your amp.  I've heard zero complaints about it's transparency and that the 4 tone control center frequencies are a pretty good cover for most of the problematic ranges.  I'd own one already if they'd only release one in black to match my Asgard 2 haha


----------



## joseph69

This could be an alternative, although I've never heard this myself, but I've also read nothing but positive impressions from users.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Well I asked about the black option and this is what I received (amazingly quick reply!)


----------



## Shane D

Deolum said:


> My new desktop setup fits perfectly with all my headphones. But not so with my Grado Gs1000e. It's a Chord 2Qute with a Violectric HPA V200. Now my question is which amp would fit better? So far i'm looking for either a Grado RA-1 or a Little Dot Mk1+. Do those fit better?



I enjoy my Liquid Spark and my Burson Fun-Classic with my Grado's.

But a few months ago I took the plunge and bought a tube amp after months of research. I bought a low impedance tube amp that makes a magical combo with my Grado's. The amp designer is also a Grado user, so it was a done deal.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Shane D said:


> I enjoy my Liquid Spark and my Burson Fun-Classic with my Grado's.
> 
> But a few months ago I took the plunge and bought a tube amp after months of research. I bought a low impedance tube amp that makes a magical combo with my Grado's. The amp designer is also a Grado user, so it was a done deal.



Did your Sundara arrive yet?  And the most important question -- has your wife noticed yet?


----------



## Shane D (Apr 23, 2020)

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Did your Sundara arrive yet?  And the most important question -- has your wife noticed yet?



They arrived yesterday. And yes, the temperature in the room rose quite dramatically. Then dropped to a level just above freezing for a few hours.

The sound is VERY impressive. Tried it with my tube amp...not good.
Hooked it up to my THX amp (SMSL SP200) and the sound was Very good with strong bass.
Today I had them hooked up to my Burson and the sound was a little more smooth, but still had some nice bass.

It has only been two days, but I think these are a keeper. It is really is a different sound signature from my other 'phones. The vocals are not forward like the Grado's or Focal Elex's, but the instruments have never sounded so full and all around me.

So far, they seem to a great addition to the collection.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

After listening to the LCD2 Closed most of today, I had to switch back to the GH2s because my neck was starting to hurt.  Some people said it was uncomfortable for them after 30min to an hour, I made it about 4.5 before I had to switch lol.  The Grados are like two foam pillows resting on my head in comparison!


----------



## TooFrank

ParaLoganGrado said:


> After listening to the LCD2 Closed most of today, I had to switch back to the GH2s because my neck was starting to hurt.  Some people said it was uncomfortable for them after 30min to an hour, I made it about 4.5 before I had to switch lol.  The Grados are like two foam pillows resting on my head in comparison!


I may have forgotten, but are ”the foam pillows“ inside your pads from beautiful audio? They just make the world (and Grados) a more wonderful


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

TooFrank said:


> I may have forgotten, but are ”the foam pillows“ inside your pads from beautiful audio? They just make the world (and Grados) a more wonderful



Ha I wish!  Just the stock L-pads, but they are so light and don't apply as much pressure.  I was considering those pads, but they are a hefty price outside my budget for the time being!  I think ShaneD might have them


----------



## Shane D

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Ha I wish!  Just the stock L-pads, but they are so light and don't apply as much pressure.  I was considering those pads, but they are a hefty price outside my budget for the time being!  I think ShaneD might have them



Yes he does and loves them passionately.


----------



## TooFrank

Shane D said:


> Yes he does and loves them passionately.


I knew.....


----------



## THGM

gazzington said:


> I'm homeworking during this virus situation. I need to hear my wife and son so open grados are perfect. Been using sr60e for last few days. Love them. What would be the perfect upgrade as this lockdown could be for a long time? I like all genres from metal, rock, classical, jazz, hip hop, funk and indie. Can spend up to £1000



The only Grados I've heard are the SR325e, which were partnered with Chord Mojo & Hugo and the PS1000e partnered with Chord Hugo TT. Both earn recommendation - the PS1000e would have to be bought pre-loved given your budget - and, to my ears, suited my wildly eclectic taste in music! (The PS1000e are very big, very heavy but _so_ worth it for the gorgeous sound). Alternatively, the Grado GH2 seem to get a lot of love on the forum too.


----------



## gazzington

THGM said:


> The only Grados I've heard are the SR325e, which were partnered with Chord Mojo & Hugo and the PS1000e partnered with Chord Hugo TT. Both earn recommendation - the PS1000e would have to be bought pre-loved given your budget - and, to my ears, suited my wildly eclectic taste in music! (The PS1000e are very big, very heavy but _so_ worth it for the gorgeous sound). Alternatively, the Grado GH2 seem to get a lot of love on the forum too.


If I increase my budget would you day the ps1000e are the best grados all round?


----------



## THGM

gazzington said:


> If I increase my budget would you day the ps1000e are the best grados all round?



It would not be right for me to comment on that, as I have only heard two completely different pairs of Grados from what is quite an extensive range. What I will say is that the PS1000e sound sublime with most types of music but they are heavy and the cable is fixed, not removable. They are for sitting down and just enjoying the music! There are plenty of reviews out there and, hopefully, some other Head-Fiers will chip in...


----------



## THGM

ParaLoganGrado said:


> After listening to the LCD2 Closed most of today, I had to switch back to the GH2s because my neck was starting to hurt. Some people said it was uncomfortable for them after 30min to an hour, I made it about 4.5 before I had to switch lol. The Grados are like two foam pillows resting on my head in comparison!



At least you'll build up strong neck muscles!   Now you've had some time with the Audeze, how would you describe the sound compared to the Grados?


----------



## dr cornelius

ParaLoganGrado said:


> After listening to the LCD2 Closed most of today, I had to switch back to the GH2s because my neck was starting to hurt.  Some people said it was uncomfortable for them after 30min to an hour, I made it about 4.5 before I had to switch lol.  The Grados are like two foam pillows resting on my head in comparison!


I demoed a bunch of Audeze cans last year at the NY CanJam.  I liked the sound of all of the models, but just couldn't get comfortable with the weight.  I was surprised so many people are ok with it - I guess I'm just used to lighter than average Grados...


----------



## gazzington

THGM said:


> It would not be right for me to comment on that, as I have only heard two completely different pairs of Grados from what is quite an extensive range. What I will say is that the PS1000e sound sublime with most types of music but they are heavy and the cable is fixed, not removable. They are for sitting down and just enjoying the music! There are plenty of reviews out there and, hopefully, some other Head-Fiers will chip in...


They have great reviews as do Gs2000e.  I need to do some research


----------



## Shane D

ParaLoganGrado said:


> After listening to the LCD2 Closed most of today, I had to switch back to the GH2s because my neck was starting to hurt.  Some people said it was uncomfortable for them after 30min to an hour, I made it about 4.5 before I had to switch lol.  The Grados are like two foam pillows resting on my head in comparison!



My Focal Elex's are much heavier than my Grado's but it doesn't seem to bother me at all. I am running these all day with my Burson Fun-Classic. NICE combo!


----------



## TooFrank

Fwiw: I am increasingly enjoying my HF3s a lot. Anybody else with this experience? I am surprised to see how many times I reach out for them...(in relation to gh2 and gske).


----------



## Shane D

TooFrank said:


> Fwiw: I am increasingly enjoying my HF3s a lot. Anybody else with this experience? I am surprised to see how many times I reach out for them...(in relation to gh2 and gske).


Maybe just the novelty of something new?

I find that with gear and music.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

THGM said:


> At least you'll build up strong neck muscles!   Now you've had some time with the Audeze, how would you describe the sound compared to the Grados?



Well, the overall frequency response isn't as different as I'd imagined!  The big thing is you definitely get that closed back sound that's pretty much unavoidable.  But the notable advantages they have over the GH2s to my ears are:

Super fast attack and decay on punchy stuff like kick drums and snares, slap bass in funk, etc.
Slightly wider soundstage (but resolution is a bit "blurrier" if that makes sense)
Bass is flatter and not as overemphasized as I thought it would be.  Meaning, yeah the GH2s have a bit more in the low-mid bass but roll off sooner but the Audeze are relatively flat and capable of playing much lower and cleaner when demanded!
Where the Grados still sound better to me:

Can be more forgiving with a wider selection of music -- the midrange on the LCD2 CB is luscious overall but can be shouting maybe around the 1-2K range, which I seem to be more sensitive to.  Where the GH2's low treble spike (maybe the ~4KHz range? haven't done a sweep) is more gradual and doesn't seem to show up as often.
Definitely has a more "there with the band" or in the studio feel.  Some people call it shouty or in your face, but it's done in a very tasteful way and I found it done better on the GH2s than the HF3s I auditioned for about 10 days (thanks, TTVJ!) and my GW100s.  It actually is more enjoyable than annoying in this case.
Sound better across the board with most acoustic string music like folk, bluegrass, acoustic rock, etc.
I've yet to do a full review of the LCD2 closed yet because I don't feel I've gotten a full "feel" of their sound yet, and (as many of you have probably seen in here) - I tend to get a little TOO into writing it.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

TooFrank said:


> Fwiw: I am increasingly enjoying my HF3s a lot. Anybody else with this experience? I am surprised to see how many times I reach out for them...(in relation to gh2 and gske).



I went through a weird run with those during my time with them on the TTVJ loaner tour haha.  I was super excited to try them, but initially found them too forward and bright with a severe lack of bass and narrow soundstage.  But as the days went on, I loved how detailed they are.  I realized the bass wasn't really lacking overall but had a very sharp drop off around 60-70hz.  By the end of my time with them, I was sad I had to return them!


----------



## THGM

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Well, the overall frequency response isn't as different as I'd imagined!  The big thing is you definitely get that closed back sound that's pretty much unavoidable.  But the notable advantages they have over the GH2s to my ears are:
> 
> Super fast attack and decay on punchy stuff like kick drums and snares, slap bass in funk, etc.
> Slightly wider soundstage (but resolution is a bit "blurrier" if that makes sense)
> ...



Thanks for such a comprehensive reply! No worries about getting TOO into writing it, I am always impressed by others' ability to describe the sound they hear. I'm mulling over another pair of closed backs and was interested to hear your take on the Audeze; I like the way Grados are voiced and wanted something similar.


----------



## Gippy

gazzington said:


> If I increase my budget would you day the ps1000e are the best grados all round?



Grado UK's pricing is a mess. £1900 ($2350 USD) for the PS1000e. Get the £1795 ($2220 USD) GS3000e instead. The GS3000e's MSRP in the USA is actually more than the PS1000e.


----------



## Shane D (Apr 23, 2020)

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Where the Grados still sound better to me:
> 
> Can be more forgiving with a wider selection of music



That phrase should be printed on every box. I think it is best headphone you can buy for that.

I have several 'phones that really are great with certain types of music, but Grado's are the jack of all trades.


----------



## joseph69

Shane D said:


> Grado's are the jack of all trades.


Agreed!


----------



## borrego

TooFrank said:


> Fwiw: I am increasingly enjoying my HF3s a lot. Anybody else with this experience? I am surprised to see how many times I reach out for them...(in relation to gh2 and gske).



The HF3 is indeed something special. I am using some cheap Chinese "HD414 like" foam pads with them, reducing the mid bass a tiny bit but increasing the sub-bass, making the FR a tiny bit more V shape: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/post-15276561. The HF-3 is the first Grado I can enjoy music with double bass with.

I find the HF3 is less sensitive comparing to the other e-Series Grado I had before (need to turn up more volume comparing to the 325e and MS2e). I suspect the drivers of the HF3 might have been some old stocks drivers from higher and older Grado series which are less sensitive (original PS500 or even PS1000 drivers in wood cups?)


----------



## ruhenheiM

gazzington said:


> If I increase my budget would you day the ps1000e are the best grados all round?


it sounds great but it depends with your listening behavior, if your listening habit like at least 4 hours a day, sooner or later you'll fed up with the weight. i love ps1000e sound but after few years, i've had enough. since you also coming from sr60e, you'll going to notice the weight immediately (150 grams vs 500 grams ), ps1000e also going to sound a lot brighter compare to sr60e. to my ears ps1000e sounds really great but as i'm getting older, i guess my neck not as strong as it used to 



TooFrank said:


> Fwiw: I am increasingly enjoying my HF3s a lot. Anybody else with this experience? I am surprised to see how many times I reach out for them...(in relation to gh2 and gske).


i think that phenomenon, it's called new toys syndrome


----------



## gazzington

ruhenheiM said:


> it sounds great but it depends with your listening behavior, if your listening habit like at least 4 hours a day, sooner or later you'll fed up with the weight. i love ps1000e sound but after few years, i've had enough. since you also coming from sr60e, you'll going to notice the weight immediately (150 grams vs 500 grams ), ps1000e also going to sound a lot brighter compare to sr60e. to my ears ps1000e sounds really great but as i'm getting older, i guess my neck not as strong as it used to
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. I'm intending to use them for several hours a day. Which grado would you recommend?


----------



## ruhenheiM

i haven't been using grado for daily driver in few months to be honest. from time to time i still listen with grado sr100 just because i still enjoy grado sound. at the moment i'm very curious with gs2000e and gs3000e( i haven't try them ), if one of those could sound similar to ps1000e, that would be my recommendation


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

ruhenheiM said:


> i haven't been using grado for daily driver in few months to be honest...



This makes me sad ;(


----------



## ruhenheiM

ParaLoganGrado said:


> This makes me sad ;(


i feel you brother, me too


----------



## gazzington

ruhenheiM said:


> i feel you brother, me too


What are you using instead?


----------



## ruhenheiM

gazzington said:


> What are you using instead?


vintage headphone, Denon sh-90. one of the OEMs of fostex t30
https://www.radiomuseum.org/r/denon_sh_90.html


----------



## borrego

ParaLoganGrado said:


> I went through a weird run with those during my time with them on the TTVJ loaner tour haha.  I was super excited to try them, but initially found them too forward and bright with a severe lack of bass and narrow soundstage.  But as the days went on, I loved how detailed they are.  I realized the bass wasn't really lacking overall but had a very sharp drop off around 60-70hz.  By the end of my time with them, I was sad I had to return them!



I burnt in my HF3 with 20-100Hz test tones for 24hours after receiving them. After that the HF3 gives better sub-bass response comparing to the other L-pad Grado I had tried before.


----------



## buffalobill

It depends on what best means for you


----------



## gazzington

I've read through a fair bit of this forum and rs2e seems very popular and gh2


----------



## TooFrank

ParaLoganGrado said:


> I went through a weird run with those during my time with them on the TTVJ loaner tour haha.  I was super excited to try them, but initially found them too forward and bright with a severe lack of bass and narrow soundstage.  But as the days went on, I loved how detailed they are.  I realized the bass wasn't really lacking overall but had a very sharp drop off around 60-70hz.  By the end of my time with them, I was sad I had to return them!


Very well said. I own them and what you describe is exactly my experience....So that’s why I previously tried to compare with the impressions put forward by 325 owners (I don’t have them though), bright but very detailed. Maybe the hf3 are the wooden equivalent? Anyway, they compliment the collection.....


----------



## Philimon

borrego said:


> The HF3 is indeed something special. I am using some cheap Chinese "HD414 like" foam pads with them, reducing the mid bass a tiny bit but increasing the sub-bass, making the FR a tiny bit more V shape: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/post-15276561. The HF-3 is the first Grado I can enjoy music with double bass with.
> 
> I find the HF3 is less sensitive comparing to the other e-Series Grado I had before (need to turn up more volume comparing to the 325e and MS2e). I suspect the drivers of the HF3 might have been some old stocks drivers from higher and older Grado series which are less sensitive (original PS500 or even PS1000 drivers in wood cups?)



I have those pads and tried them with HF3. I thought they sounded good but were uncomfortable for me. I switched to HD414 pads which gave a similar sound but better comfort. That is what I am using now... except I sent my headphones out for loan 1.5weeks ago and now they appear to be in usps pandemic limbo. Luckily they are atleast insured but who knows when I would be compensated or package received considering the emergency state. 

Stock 225e sounded too lean with HD414. The HF3 w/HD414 sounds full and less grainy. 

For reference, HD414 pads sound warmer than S-pads/comfy. 

The HF3 cable is stiff and microphonic. The normal Grado rubber hose would be a huge upgrade!


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Philimon said:


> The HF3 cable is stiff and microphonic. The normal Grado rubber hose *jumper-cables* would be a huge upgrade!


----------



## clundbe1

Man.. I just tried the q form pads on gh-1. Wont go back to real life after this. Anyone having a thought on these pads? Tomorrow I will put my ps-1000 next to my owen and listen to them after 4 hour of burn-in time. Maybe swap them from left to the right if the signals from my analog battery amp if it can reach that far. Man.. All I want is to go out and have a steak and a bottle of wine. Some bird just told me that Grado,Toyota and NASA are working on a sound system for muscle cars like Fiat 500. Man... I just want a steak and a bottle of wine. Happy carantene. Love


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

clundbe1 said:


> Man.. I just tried the q form pads on gh-1. Wont go back to real life after this. Anyone having a thought on these pads? Tomorrow I will put my ps-1000 next to my owen and listen to them after 4 hour of burn-in time. Maybe swap them from left to the right if the signals from my analog battery amp if it can reach that far. Man.. All I want is to go out and have a steak and a bottle of wine. Some bird just told me that Grado,Toyota and NASA are working on a sound system for muscle cars like Fiat 500. Man... I just want a steak and a bottle of wine. Happy carantene. Love



Not much makes me happier or warmer inside that firing up the Weber grill, a glass of KY Bourbon or bottle of beer, and listening to my Grados. Salud!


----------



## joseph69

clundbe1 said:


> Man.. I just tried the* q form pads* on gh-1.


What are q form pads?
Do you mean G pads?


----------



## arin9790

eternal companion


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

arin9790 said:


> eternal companion



Are those the PS-1 & Empyrian in your profile pic?  Beautiful headphones!


----------



## joseph69

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Are those the PS-1 & Empyrian in your profile pic?  Beautiful headphones!


According to the 'about' which used to be 'profile' those are the Grado PS-1.
The other headphone is the Utopia.


----------



## ruhenheiM

@joseph69 
3 more posts and you'll reach 10k!


----------



## robotnize

Does anyone know how to get rid of “New Head-fier” status? I joined head-fi in 2015 and it’s still that status... I reached 15 posts, wonder what the problem is
I know it’s a wrong thread, if there’s a problem i’ll erase


----------



## THGM (Apr 12, 2020)

robotnize said:


> Does anyone know how to get rid of “New Head-fier” status? I joined head-fi in 2015 and it’s still that status... I reached 15 posts, wonder what the problem is
> I know it’s a wrong thread, if there’s a problem i’ll erase


Your new status will automatically change when you reach 100 posts. It's the number of posts that matters, not the length of time since joining Head-Fi.

As you're posting here, I take it you have experience with Grados??


----------



## robotnize

THGM said:


> Your new status will automatically change when you reach 100 posts. It's the number of posts that matters, not the length of time since joining Head-Fi.
> 
> As you're posting here, I take it you have experience with Grados??



Thanks for the information.
Yes, I’ve owned sr80e, sr325e, ps500e, ps1000e, ps2000e, sr225i, ps500, ps1000i, and legendary PS-1 in the past.
Pictures of my PS-1 on page 2742.


----------



## THGM (Apr 12, 2020)

robotnize said:


> Yes, I’ve owned sr80e, sr325e, ps500e, ps1000e, ps2000e, sr225i, ps500, ps1000i, and legendary PS-1 in the past.
> Pictures of my PS-1 on page 2742.


Duh! I now realise I read and liked that post of yours!! 
Quite a collection you have had, guess you liked the PS-1 best of all. Hope you re-acquire a pair one day....


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> @joseph69
> 3 more posts and you'll reach 10k!


Oh no!
You
re automatically banned at 10,000 posts, and now I only have 2 left!


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

joseph69 said:


> Oh no!
> You
> re automatically banned at 10,000 posts, and now I only have 2 left!



One more to go!  (As of 2:01 Eastern time)!


----------



## wormsdriver




----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Here's the song I've been blasting this afternoon:



(If you want to get down to the amazing Moog & Guthrie Govan solos, skip to 6:23)


----------



## boxster233

Bought to join the Grado club tomorrow. Picked up a used pair of Grado Whites.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

boxster233 said:


> Bought to join the Grado club tomorrow. Picked up a used pair of Grado Whites.



Welcome to the club!  Let us know how they sound.  I've yet to come across any.


----------



## Chodi (Apr 15, 2020)

So I've been living with my new RS2e headphones for a few days. These are my first Grado's. I've owned many flagship headphones including the HD800 and the T1. At first I was having a hard time getting comfortable with the supplied pads. I wear glasses and that didn't help with on ear headphones. Then I got some cheap open cell foam replacement pads that are shaped exactly like the original but a bit softer. I am in heaven with the fit and the sound. These pads did add a slight touch of warmth over the original harder pads but it is worth the trade off for comfort. The amazing thing about these headphones is their transparency and tone. I would say they are remarkably close to the Hifiman He 500's I used to own in sound quality but at a tiny fraction of the weight. I can wear these Grado's all day the He 500 30 minutes and I was done. These pads only cost about $2 a set. The original are slightly better sounding but not worth the pain. I should mention that I listen to mostly classical music as well as some female vocals.


----------



## blaked

Chodi said:


> So I've been living with my new RS2e headphones for a few days. These are my first Grado's. I've owned many flagship headphones including the HD800 and the T1. At first I was having a hard time getting comfortable with the supplied pads. I wear glasses and that didn't help with on ear headphones. Then I got some cheap open cell foam replacement pads that are shaped exactly like the original but a bit softer. I am in heaven with the fit and the sound. These pads did add a slight touch of warmth over the original harder pads but it is worth the trade off for comfort. The amazing thing about these headphones is their transparency and tone. I would say they are remarkably close to the Hifiman He 500's I used to own in sound quality but at a tiny fraction of the weight. I can wear these Grado's all day the He 500 30 minutes and I was done. These pads only cost about $2 a set. The original are slightly better sounding but not worth the pain. I should mention that I listen to mostly classical music as well as some female vocals.



Where did you find pads for $2 a set? I just ordered some Geekria pads to try on my SR225e, but they were about $11.


----------



## Chodi

blaked said:


> Where did you find pads for $2 a set? I just ordered some Geekria pads to try on my SR225e, but they were about $11.


Afraid you won't be able to order from my source directly. I am located in Thailand and here our local version of Amazon is called Lazada. That is where I ordered the pads and they were 55 Baht which translates to about $1.75 USD. It is a China source of course. I would post a link to the actual offer page but I don't think this forum allows that. If you are really curious you can Google Lazada Thailand then just put Grado ear pads in the search bar. If you encounter too much Thai language Google translate works fine. I am sure they are the same as being sold on Ebay by China sellers. The only other pads I ordered to try where much more expensive. They were through Lazada but from the manufacturer Misodiko. They are not cheap I think that company is in South Korea? Nicely packaged. I ordered the G version (big bowl) and the flat comfy version. I actually liked the comfy version in a brief try but the bowl version. I thought way too weird looking but I may get to them eventually to test.


----------



## blaked

Chodi said:


> Afraid you won't be able to order from my source directly. I am located in Thailand and here our local version of Amazon is called Lazada. That is where I ordered the pads and they were 55 Baht which translates to about $1.75 USD. It is a China source of course. I would post a link to the actual offer page but I don't think this forum allows that. If you are really curious you can Google Lazada Thailand then just put Grado ear pads in the search bar. If you encounter too much Thai language Google translate works fine. I am sure they are the same as being sold on Ebay by China sellers. The only other pads I ordered to try where much more expensive. They were through Lazada but from the manufacturer Misodiko. They are not cheap I think that company is in South Korea? Nicely packaged. I ordered the G version (big bowl) and the flat comfy version. I actually liked the comfy version in a brief try but the bowl version. I thought way too weird looking but I may get to them eventually to test.



That’s quite alright! I was curious, but I’m good with $11.  Thanks for all of that detail! I’m trying to figure out what I like best on my new SR225e vs. my old SR60 (no e!).


----------



## Chodi

blaked said:


> That’s quite alright! I was curious, but I’m good with $11.  Thanks for all of that detail! I’m trying to figure out what I like best on my new SR225e vs. my old SR60 (no e!).


That should be a substantial upgrade for you. I think you will find that changing the pads on any headphone will change the sound. The changes range from slight to massive so your choice.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

Anyone rocking the Grado White? It's using Maple but new curing process and cup shape so it should sound like an evolution of GH1 which is neat, I liked GH1 a lot, almost as much as the GH2.


----------



## boxster233

T.R.A.N.C.E. said:


> Anyone rocking the Grado White? It's using Maple but new curing process and cup shape so it should sound like an evolution of GH1 which is neat, I liked GH1 a lot, almost as much as the GH2.


Just got a pair. Very much the Grado sound but milder. Guitars, brass instruments, and vocals all sound wonderful.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Hi Grado Owners,
If money no object, what would you say are the best GS Grado's with a Chord Hugo 2 ?   
I listen to all music genres but mainly contemporary rock, pop and R&B.    
I tried a pair of PS1000's way back in 2012 and although the sound was great, the weight of them was crazy uncomfortable for me hence only thinking of the GS range. 

Just to give you an idea what sound signature I like;
 I currently use Beyerdynamic T5P Gen 2's with the Hugo 2 and like the sound signature a lot. It's quite neutral with all frequencies being presented pretty much equally.  But they get uncomfortable and hot after about an hour of listening, so hoping the Grado's may fit the bill.   
I have also had the HD800S's and Meze Empyrean's but sold / returned  them as I found the HD800S's too thin and artificial sounding with poor bass and the Meze's too warm and flat i.e. boring.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Hi Grado Owners,
> If money no object, what would you say are the best GS Grado's with a Chord Hugo 2 ?
> I listen to all music genres but mainly contemporary rock, pop and R&B.
> I tried a pair of PS1000's way back in 2012 and although the sound was great, the weight of them was crazy uncomfortable for me hence only thinking of the GS range.
> ...



I familiar with GS1000e, but only listen to 2000e and 3000e at very brief moment. Can not say much about them.

However, based on your descriptions above, I think PS2000e will suit you really well (I got loaned for a week). Needless to say that it still as "heavy" as ps1000 though.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado (Apr 19, 2020)

After spending almost 4 days straight with only the Audeze, I switched back to my GH2s.  Now it might be the 120 proof Knob Creek Bourbon, but it seems like a new pair of headphones again and it's kind of exciting haha.  I'm still having a hard time deciding if one fits my tastes better than the other!  Seems like the LCD-2 closed are more neutral across the board and that bass is super tasty (when called for: not artificially enhanced.)  But there is some shouty spike in the upper mids that can ruin an otherwise great session, and I find myself searching for "that song" they play best with.  But boy, when the do it is an amazing experience.

The GH2s on the other hand -- they just play well with almost everything!  They're not as recessed sounding (like being towards the back of a stadium / club).  The frequency response is not as flat, but man they are just joy to listen to.  The only noticeable drawback compared to the Audeze would be the bass can sound kinda "flabby" if that makes sense.  But damn if they don't feel good on my head and ears 

And going on a nostalgia trip -- the Donkey Kong Country series for Super Nintendo made up a HUGE portion of my childhood summer & winter breaks.  Even if you don't play video games or like most video game music, the composer is the amazing David Wise.  He's an incredible composer and this music seem just PERFECT for a real orchestra, vs. the synthesized sounds of a 16-bit console!  I found this video and have probably watched it 3-4x in the past two days.  It definitely sounds better on the Grados -- it just brings the details out a lot better:


----------



## Shane D

ParaLoganGrado said:


> After spending almost 4 days straight with only the Audeze, I switched back to my GH2s.  Now it might be the 120 proof Knob Creek Bourbon, but it seems like a new pair of headphones again and it's kind of exciting haha.  I'm still having a hard time deciding if one fits my tastes better than the other!  Seems like the LCD-2 closed are more neutral across the board and that bass is super tasty (when called for: not artificially enhanced.)  But there is some shouty spike in the upper mids that can ruin an otherwise great session, and I find myself searching for "that song" they play best with.  But boy, when the do it is an amazing experience.
> 
> The GH2s on the other hand -- they just play well with almost everything!  They're not as recessed sounding (like being towards the back of a stadium / club).  The frequency response is not as flat, but man they are just joy to listen to.  The only noticeable drawback compared to the Audeze would be the bass can sound kinda "flabby" if that makes sense.  But damn if they don't feel good on my head and ears
> 
> And going on a nostalgia trip -- the Donkey Kong Country series for Super Nintendo made up a HUGE portion of my childhood summer & winter breaks.  Even if you don't play video games or like most video game music, the composer is the amazing David Wise.  He's an incredible composer and this music seem just PERFECT for a real orchestra, vs. the synthesized sounds of a 16-bit console!  I found this video and have probably watched it 3-4x in the past two days.  It definitely sounds better on the Grados -- it just brings the details out a lot better:




Variety is always good. I have settled down to the "bare essentials" and that will always include several headphones.

I know what you mean about not using a headphone for a few weeks and then it is liking getting a new set when you put them on.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Shane D said:


> Variety is always good. I have settled down to the "bare essentials" and that will always include several headphones.
> 
> I know what you mean about not using a headphone for a few weeks and then it is liking getting a new set when you put them on.



Speaking of new headphones -- you gotta update your sig with the Sundaras!


----------



## Shane D

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Speaking of new headphones -- you gotta update your sig with the Sundaras!



I thought I had already done that. I can't see it on my phone in the lazy boy. I am actually using Grado's right now. When I go into the office, I will make the changes.

I think variety is a must, especially with very different sound signatures. It will slow down that buying urge, hopefully.


----------



## Shane D

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Speaking of new headphones -- you gotta update your sig with the Sundaras!



I am now on my desktop and the Sundara's are in my sig? Are you viewing on a desktop or your phone?


----------



## Shane D

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Speaking of new headphones -- you gotta update your sig with the Sundaras!



I notice that on my desktop if I go under Account Details, all the info is really outdated? Maybe that is what you saw? I updated that too. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Shane D said:


> I am now on my desktop and the Sundara's are in my sig? Are you viewing on a desktop or your phone?



I see them now.  Not sure if I just overlooked them earlier 

Hope you're enjoying them!  I'm already wondering if I should be considering a pair of earbuds for on the go or not lol


----------



## Shane D

ParaLoganGrado said:


> I see them now.  Not sure if I just overlooked them earlier
> 
> Hope you're enjoying them!  I'm already wondering if I should be considering a pair of earbuds for on the go or not lol



I can't do ear buds. They always fall out.

Liking the Sundara's. It was a great sale to jump on. Great sound, great price.


----------



## Usagi

I'd like to confirm for those in the market for a *PS2000e *that it does blossom approximately between 100-200 hours from my experience in a 4-pin XLR balanced configuration. The fixed cord-length is approximately 77 inches.


----------



## joseph69

Shane D said:


> It will slow down that buying urge, hopefully.


Good luck with this!


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

joseph69 said:


> Good luck with this!



Haha I've already been thinking what to do with my Corona Cash & my upcoming birthday cash..  Additional amp, Loki tone control, earbuds, build a shelf for all my schiit.. ?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today we look at the Grado GW100 headphone and it's a new recommended Wireless buy!

https://www.headfonia.com/grado-gw100-review/


----------



## Nickelodeon

Ultrainferno said:


> Today we look at the Grado GW100 headphone and it's a new recommended Wireless buy!
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/grado-gw100-review/



Thanks, *Headfonia*, for providing a link to the very nice and informative review of the Grado GW100. However, towards the end of the '_Brief History_' of Grado Labs section of the article, it is incorrectly stated that "John Grado, passed away." I believe that the author of the article meant to say that _Joseph Grado_ (the founder of Grado Labs, and the uncle to John Grado) had passed away instead. _John Grado_, the current President & CEO of the company, is still very much alive and thriving!


----------



## Ultrainferno

big oopsie! Thanks!


----------



## rswannabe

In the process of doing a deep cleaning of my basement, I recently dug out my old headphone sound systems which had been sitting dormant for over a decade (Headroom Cosmic amp, Grado HPA-2 amp with PSU, Sony Discman D-335, Grado SR60, Etymotics ER4).  I purchased the SR60's new back in 1994 when they first came out.  I decided to give them a freshening/upgrade and put them to work with my desktop system (TEAC AI-503, Gallo Micro SE and Sumiko subwoofer).  Swapped out the plastic vent screens for Stainless woven wire, went to a single sided 3.5mm jack with removable cable, vented two holes in each driver for a little more base, and of course some new cushions.  I had fun with the upgrades and will likely build myself another set with higher end components later.


----------



## ruhenheiM

rswannabe said:


> In the process of doing a deep cleaning of my basement, I recently dug out my old headphone sound systems which had been sitting dormant for over a decade (Headroom Cosmic amp, Grado HPA-2 amp with PSU, Sony Discman D-335, Grado SR60, Etymotics ER4).  I purchased the SR60's new back in 1994 when they first came out.  I decided to give them a freshening/upgrade and put them to work with my desktop system (TEAC AI-503, Gallo Micro SE and Sumiko subwoofer).  Swapped out the plastic vent screens for Stainless woven wire, went to a single sided 3.5mm jack with removable cable, vented two holes in each driver for a little more base, and of course some new cushions.  I had fun with the upgrades and will likely build myself another set with higher end components later.


very nice! a great system to begin with  and that lettering on the left cup still miraculously look like new


----------



## jem0208

Hi guys!

I very recently took my first steps into the world of good audio. Last week my cheap gaming headphones broke and I took the opportunity to finally get some headphones which actually sound good (for context the best headphones I've owned up until now have been the Galaxy Buds). After a _lot _of deliberation (including lurking in this thread quite a bit) I finally settled on getting the Grado SR 80e's. 

They are amazing - I can't quite believe how much I have been missing with music up until now, there's so much more detail. Ever since first putting them on I've just wanted to talk about how good they sound!

Anyways, there's not really much point to this post other than an excuse to talk about these headphones some more! That said, as a complete hifi audio noob is there anything I should be looking at to improve the experience further? Is an amp likely to give me any benefit with the SR80e's?


----------



## Philimon (Apr 21, 2020)

jem0208 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I very recently took my first steps into the world of good audio. Last week my cheap gaming headphones broke and I took the opportunity to finally get some headphones which actually sound good (for context the best headphones I've owned up until now have been the Galaxy Buds). After a _lot _of deliberation (including lurking in this thread quite a bit) I finally settled on getting the Grado SR 80e's



The Samsung Galaxy buds look to be good headphones as well. 
https://www.rtings.com/headphones/reviews/samsung/galaxy-buds-plus-truly-wireless

Maybe its your first time hearing OPEN headphones, and Grado are especially open so a vastly different experience from an iem. 

The Grado SR80e is not necessarily better, but definitely different and possibly preferential depending on tastes and needs. 

A new amp is not needed. TTVJ deluxe flat pads would be a worthwhile upgrade for this headphone imo. Or If youre willing to do heavier mods then there are further options.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

I still wanna get an SR60/80 just to see how they compare.  I don't expect to be blown away compared to the GH2 or Audeze, but everyone says they are one of THE best headphones for under $100


----------



## BattleBrat

I’ve had SR60’s before and loved them for Rock. That was a while ago! I just bought some SR225e’s! I read a few reviews but what do you guys think?


----------



## jem0208 (Apr 22, 2020)

Philimon said:


> The Samsung Galaxy buds look to be good headphones as well.
> https://www.rtings.com/headphones/reviews/samsung/galaxy-buds-plus-truly-wireless
> 
> Maybe its your first time hearing OPEN headphones, and Grado are especially open so a vastly different experience from an iem.
> ...


Fair enough.

A few of the more audio focused reviews I saw on the Buds were quite critical of the sound.

I can certainly pick out far more detail when using the SR80e's.

New pads was something as I was going to ask about actually as I saw quite a lot of people saying they make a big difference. I don't mind the stock pads but I definitely start to feel my ears get a bit warm after some listening. Are any of the over ear pads any good?


----------



## ruhenheiM (Apr 22, 2020)

jem0208 said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> A few of the more audio focused reviews I saw on the Buds were quite critical of the sound.
> 
> ...


try some knock off g-pad, plenty of options on ebay and amazon. also quite cheap. my advice is to pick the cheapest so you could get the idea, if you ready to spend more money on earpads then you're gonna have some fun


----------



## Philimon

jem0208 said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> A few of the more audio focused reviews I saw on the Buds were quite critical of the sound.
> 
> ...



The extra “detail” you hear is likely mainly due to boosted treble. Its not that your buds were underdelivering, its more of the Grado overdelivering.:
https://www.rtings.com/headphones/reviews/grado/sr80e-sr80

But this is from speculation. Ive not heard buds personally or even read much into them.


----------



## jem0208

ruhenheiM said:


> try some knock off g-pad, plenty of options on ebay and amazon. also quite cheap. my advice is to pick the cheapest so you could get the idea, if you ready to spend more money on earpads then you're gonna have some fun


Thanks for the suggestion!

I've seen some posts online saying different pads can change the sound somewhat? Can anyone comment on how the g pads might change things?



Philimon said:


> The extra “detail” you hear is likely mainly due to boosted treble. Its not that your buds were underdelivering, its more of the Grado overdelivering.:
> https://www.rtings.com/headphones/reviews/grado/sr80e-sr80
> 
> But this is from speculation. Ive not heard buds personally or even read much into them.


Fair enough, maybe I'm just a "treblehead"  - after listening to the Grados I find the bass on the Buds to be somewhat overwhelming, it's definitely harder to pick out individual instruments and details.

I also find the bass on the Grados to be tighter (not sure if I'm using the right terminology there...) - drums and basslines seem much cleaner whereas with the Buds it sounds like the bass notes blend together somewhat...


----------



## Philimon (Apr 23, 2020)

jem0208 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> I've seen some posts online saying different pads can change the sound somewhat? Can anyone comment on how the g pads might change things?
> 
> ...



I cant disagree with your comparison between the two headphones. They are about in-line with mine regarding a Grado vs a typical iem in their respective price ranges ime. I am biased towards open headphones though. I only use closed or iem when necessary.


----------



## jem0208 (Apr 23, 2020)

Philimon said:


> I cant disagree with your comparison between the two headphones. They are about in-line with mine regarding a Grado vs a typical iem in their respective price ranges ime. I am biased towards open headphones though. I only use closed or iem when necessary.


Nice to know that I might not be making it all up! 

Not sure if I'm going to be able to go back to using the Buds after listening to the Grados. I am already quite tempted by the GW100s for travelling...


----------



## ruhenheiM

https://gradolabs.com/cartridges/timbre-series/item/122-opus3
i guess maple stay in the family then


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

ruhenheiM said:


> https://gradolabs.com/cartridges/timbre-series/item/122-opus3
> i guess maple stay in the family then



Beautiful cartridge!


----------



## Leicachamp

Hello

Can I get some help in taming the sound of my Grado PS1000E. I have a love hate relationship with them . Love the clarity and speed but more often than not the brightness gets to me. I dont listen at high levels so i dont think its a volume issue.My other headphones are Sony Z1r and Sonorous Viii. both sound slow and tame next to the PS1000e.

Anyone can suggest EQ settings that can help? I am using Roon Via Lumin T2 server.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Shane D

Leicachamp said:


> Hello
> 
> Can I get some help in taming the sound of my Grado PS1000E. I have a love hate relationship with them . Love the clarity and speed but more often than not the brightness gets to me. I dont listen at high levels so i dont think its a volume issue.My other headphones are Sony Z1r and Sonorous Viii. both sound slow and tame next to the PS1000e.
> 
> ...



What kind of amp do you use. Many amps will accentuate the brightness. I found the SR325e's too bright, but my GH2's are perfect. But it depends on the amp. I love them with my tube amp, but hate them on my SMSL SP200.

In the past I have used my Schiit Loki to chop some treble and add some bass.


----------



## Leicachamp

Im using a Riveria A10 class A amp. Pretty smooth and robust with my other headphones.


----------



## Chodi

Leicachamp said:


> Im using a Riveria A10 class A amp. Pretty smooth and robust with my other headphones.


So this is the amp you are using: https://www.rivieralabs.com/en/products/electronics/afc-10/


----------



## rx79ez08 (Apr 25, 2020)

Leicachamp said:


> Hello
> 
> Can I get some help in taming the sound of my Grado PS1000E. I have a love hate relationship with them . Love the clarity and speed but more often than not the brightness gets to me. I dont listen at high levels so i dont think its a volume issue.My other headphones are Sony Z1r and Sonorous Viii. both sound slow and tame next to the PS1000e.
> 
> ...


I don't have the PS1000E, but I have quite good results with the iFi iCan Pro for PS2000E, GS2000E and GS3000E. All three headphones are balanced, and I am using the hybrid mode with my Grado. I found the tubes which help to moderate them a bit, making a less fatiguing experience.

The Violectric V281 is also quite good for Grado headphones.


----------



## Leicachamp

Chodi said:


> So this is the amp you are using: https://www.rivieralabs.com/en/products/electronics/afc-10/



Nope this one.

https://www.rivieralabs.com/en/products/electronics/aic-10/

Bit of overkill for Grados


----------



## Chodi (Apr 26, 2020)

Leicachamp said:


> Nope this one.
> 
> https://www.rivieralabs.com/en/products/electronics/aic-10/
> 
> Bit of overkill for Grados


That was where I was going with this. It is a very fine amp but way overkill for Grado. I wonder how far he can open the volume control with his Grado's? I don't know what software your are using but if you lower the output 10db to you amp things might get better (even 15db).


----------



## joseph69

Leicachamp said:


> Bit of overkill for Grados


I use my Grados & WA33, so it's all good!


----------



## Leicachamp

I can drop the gain on Roon so gain is not the problem.


----------



## Chodi

joseph69 said:


> I use my Grados & WA33, so it's all good!


Yeah that's a monster amp, one of the best. Your amp will handle input down to 8 ohms I don't think his A10 will do that. I wish I owned your amp it's fabulous.


----------



## Leicachamp

Both the z1r and sonorous are also very sensitive.


----------



## Leicachamp

Both the z1r and sonorous are also very sensitive.


----------



## joseph69

Chodi said:


> Yeah that's a monster amp, one of the best. Your amp will handle input down to 8 ohms I don't think his A10 will do that. I wish I owned your amp it's fabulous.


Thank you.


----------



## Chodi

Leicachamp said:


> I can drop the gain on Roon so gain is not the problem.


I may get shot for linking this but you are not the first person to have that problem with a high gain amp and Roon. The only suggestion I have is to try the free trail for HQPlayer which works with Roon. Here is a link that they may delete: https://www.signalyst.com/consumer.html


----------



## bgalakazam

The PS500e has definitely been getting more usage with these lockdowns lately . Almost properly broken in now. Love them.


----------



## Gippy (Apr 26, 2020)

Leicachamp said:


> Can I get some help in taming the sound of my Grado PS1000E. I have a love hate relationship with them . Love the clarity and speed but more often than not the brightness gets to me. ... Anyone can suggest EQ settings that can help?



The 50mm Grado driver models (of which you have one) all have a 6khz-7khz spike. EQ that down and that should help greatly. Watch out that you don't take 4khz down too much with it, as lowering that too much will negatively affect clarity. You want to target the spike only. I have this EQ adjustment permanently on my GS3000e, and when I was using the GS2000e, the EQ was more extreme, as it was a significantly brighter headphone.

Aside from that, changing pads from G-cushion to L-cushion (or even S-cushion!) will greatly reduce the sibilance, but there will also be a significant soundstage width loss.


----------



## SilverEars (Apr 26, 2020)

Gippy said:


> The 50mm Grado driver models (of which you have one) all have a 6khz-7khz spike. EQ that down and that should help greatly. Watch out that you don't take 4khz down too much with it, as lowering that too much will negatively affect clarity. You want to target the spike only. I have this EQ adjustment permanently on my GS3000e, and when I was using the GS2000e, the EQ was more extreme, as it was a significantly brighter headphone.
> 
> Aside from that, changing pads from G-cushion to L-cushion (or even S-cushion!) will greatly reduce the sibilance, but there will also be a significant soundstage width loss.


I didn't know about the size of driver being 50mm.

What are the driver sizes of SR80, 125, 225, and 325?  What about the GS series?

Are there other drivers sizes?  If so, what models have certain driver sizes?  Does the size depends on the series?

It would be informative if there was a chart regarding the different drivers, and what makes them different from one another.


----------



## Gippy (Apr 26, 2020)

SilverEars said:


> If so, what models have certain driver sizes?  Does the size depends on the series?



With the e-series, Grado uses 50mm drivers starting with the RS1e. The older RS1/RS1i/GS1000/GS1000i/PS1000 used 40mm drivers. The first run of RS1e models with the black headband had the driver protruding from the cup. This was corrected with the current RS1e models with the brown headband. The GS3000e/PS2000e are visibly different in that their 50mm drivers have a different hole layout and use a finer driver mesh than the other models.


----------



## Leicachamp

Thanks for the Tip Gippy. At what frequency have you actually attenuated? And by how much dB. Also on Roon there is a Q setting. Would you be able to explain what Q setting you use. I assume it would be low Q do not to effect other frequencies.


----------



## hotsnacx

I really enjoyed my sr60e with senn pads. sounded great out of xduoo 05+ with music. when I took them to desktop I didn't care for how they sounded with vocals and the pads began to feel uncomfortable. I could see myself upgrading. I kind of preferred 60 to 125...casual listening great but for critical I didn't care for 60s.


----------



## Ymzable

I am having a hard time deciding between the RS2e and the GH4, I like vocals. Any recommendations? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chodi

Ymzable said:


> I am having a hard time deciding between the RS2e and the GH4, I like vocals. Any recommendations? Thanks in advance.


I have the RS2e and I like it very much with acoustic music. I listen mostly to classical. To your question, I have seen it said that they are the same headphone with different wood. The factory never talks much about their driver so no way to confirm except to listen. The minor difference could be the wood itself.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Ymzable said:


> I am having a hard time deciding between the RS2e and the GH4, I like vocals. Any recommendations? Thanks in advance.



why not RS1e? price difference shouldn't be that far


----------



## audiobomber

Ymzable said:


> I am having a hard time deciding between the RS2e and the GH4, I like vocals. Any recommendations? Thanks in advance.


You won't go wrong with either, performance is very close. I own the GH4, and have had extended loans of the RS2e. I think it depends on whether you prefer a slightly bigger bass (GH4) or slightly more revealing treble (RS2e).


----------



## AudioJunkie

I've really been enjoying listening to my Grado PS500 and Alessandro MS-Pro during the lockdown in NZ!


----------



## zazex

Ymzable said:


> I am having a hard time deciding between the RS2e and the GH4, I like vocals. Any recommendations? Thanks in advance.



I've been listening to the two for a few months, and have yet to hear any discernible difference.
Also have the 500e which I like better than either of them.
(Music ranges from classical to electric and acoustic jazz, electronica, and rock.)


----------



## Chodi

TheMiddleSky said:


> why not RS1e? price difference shouldn't be that far


Early problems with the RS1e drivers sticking out of their mount and then some review comments have seemed to lower the demand for the RS1e. Then you see a lot of reviews praising the RS2e and I think that accounts for the difference in demand.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Hi Grado Owners & Fans,
I bought my first Grado headphone (since 2012 when I tried the PS1000 which I liked the sound of very much but were just too heavy for me), a set of SR80e's this week and have been enjoying them so much (sound performance vs price is amazing) out of my Chord Hugo2 (linked to my Chord Blu Mk1 via twin BNC to single 3,5mm jack to give me 176kHz sampling rate) that I decided to buy some brand new GS3000e's from a UK HiFi dealer yesterday evening.  I hope they are the latest versions that come in the latest re-designed Grado box.  They should be with me mid to end of next week. 

Will be interesting to see how they compare with my current owned and favourite headphone, the Beyerdynamic T5P Gen2's (which wiped out the Beyer T1 Gen2's and Senn HD800S's to my ears when I home auditioned all three over a two week period).


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Hi Grado Owners & Fans,
> I bought my first Grado headphone (since 2012 when I tried the PS1000 which I liked the sound of very much but were just too heavy for me), a set of SR80e's this week and have been enjoying them so much (sound performance vs price is amazing) out of my Chord Hugo2 (linked to my Chord Blu Mk1 via twin BNC to single 3,5mm jack to give me 176kHz sampling rate) that I decided to buy some brand new GS3000e's from a UK HiFi dealer yesterday evening.  I hope they are the latest versions that come in the latest re-designed Grado box.  They should be with me mid to end of next week.
> 
> Will be interesting to see how they compare with my current owned and favourite headphone, the Beyerdynamic T5P Gen2's (which wiped out the Beyer T1 Gen2's and Senn HD800S's to my ears when I home auditioned all three over a two week period).


I am also wondering how good the GS3000e's will sound compared to the other high end Grado's particularly the GS2000e and the GS1000i (which from the forums on Head-Fi.org the GS1000i is a better performer than the newer GS1000e) and the RS1e's and the GH2 Cocobola Ltd edition.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

zazex said:


> I've been listening to the two for a few months, and have yet to hear any discernible difference.
> Also have the 500e which I like better than either of them.
> (Music ranges from classical to electric and acoustic jazz, electronica, and rock.)


Have you heard and compared the GH2 Cocobola Ltd Edition with the 500e's ?   Do you find the 500e's a bit heavy to wear for extended listening periods ?


----------



## Gippy

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> I am also wondering how good the GS3000e's will sound compared to the other high end Grado's particularly the GS2000e and the GS1000i (which from the forums on Head-Fi.org the GS1000i is a better performer than the newer GS1000e) and the RS1e's and the GH2 Cocobola Ltd edition.



I compared the GS2000e vs GS3000e way back earlier in the thread here. Haven't heard the others for a significant amount of time to make a real comparison.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Gippy said:


> I compared the GS2000e vs GS3000e way back earlier in the thread here. Haven't heard the others for a significant amount of time to make a real comparison.


Thank you Gippy.   Much appreciated.   From your experience and thread its sounds like I made a good choice going for the GS3000e over the GS2000e.


----------



## Burhanuddin (May 2, 2020)

I decided to build my dad a pair of headphones for his 50th  birthday and since Grado headphones are regarded as the best in the world, i decided to model my headphones strictly after them, and after salivating over the posts about Grado Labs here, i couldn't prevent myself from making an homage to their methods.

In the design i have combined the Grado HP1000 concept with the look of the GS2000.

The first step was figuring out how the circuit of the Polarity switch in the headphones would work, so i used a pair of safety headsets and simply soldered the polarity switch, fixed them into the safety headset, used some sub-standard dynamic drivers to see if the polarity switch circuit worked, all this was done via Point To Point soldering. I checked the polarity by ear, using sheffield audio's 50 Hz polarity pulses and a circuit as follows :-

*https://forum.digikey.com/t/polarity-reversal-using-a-dpdt-switch/626
https://www.stereophile.com/content/inverting-polarity-1*

I started by figuring out the design of the housing and whether the whole thing would actually be acoustically sound, so after a bit of trial and error i came up with the final dimensions.
The wood is Indian Oak, but i would have personally gone for Rose wood. I made them on a wooden lathe in college and sanded it later by hand to get the finish i wanted.
I attached Grado styled cushions as well but they weren't very comfortable.

Almost all of the money for the headphone went into the drivers, wires and polarity switch, making the drivers the most expensive component of the build. I would not settle for any ordinary driver for my dad, and was even modded and installed an Orthodynamic driver during experimentation, but since he works in an environment where there are quite a few magnetic elements i swapped them out for the best dynamic driver i could afford at the time - Here's the link if you wanna check these out:

* https://es.aliexpress.com/item/3294...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_*

The next was the UHPLC wiring, which took a bit of time but i used RCA jacks in case he would want to plug them into his old stereo radio, i gave him an RCA to 3.5 mm conversion jack for when he would want to use them with his phone or MP3 player. I soldered them to their respective ends and used multiple coils of heat shrink cable fixed around each other to seal them into the headphones. Then i drilled holes into the black wire mesh that gives the headphones their open-back appeal, fixed the polarity switch knobs into them, and then soldered the six pin DPDT switch to the UHPLC cables, and finally added the drivers in, soldered them and sealed the whole arrangement.

I also built an external polarity switching circuit as cheaply as i could so that i could try out the polarity switching with my ATH-M50's.

These headphones would not sound good without a decent amplifier so i followed the instructions to build one of these-

*https://www.instructables.com/id/Class-A-Hybrid-Headphone-Amp/

P.S- I made this post after the user 'protoss' encouraged me to do so. Thank you.*


----------



## Shane D

Burhanuddin said:


> I decided to build my dad a pair of headphones for his 50th  birthday and since Grado headphones are regarded as the best in the world, i decided to model my headphones strictly after them, and after salivating over the posts about Grado Labs here, i couldn't prevent myself from making an homage to their methods.
> 
> In the design i have combined the Grado HP1000 concept with the look of the GS2000.
> 
> ...



You are VERY talented! I am hesitant to do my driver tune-up on my Fostex's and you go out and build a headphone.


----------



## Ymzable

audiobomber said:


> You won't go wrong with either, performance is very close. I own the GH4, and have had extended loans of the RS2e. I think it depends on whether you prefer a slightly bigger bass (GH4) or slightly more revealing treble (RS2e).


Thanks a lot, I think I will get the RS2e then even though I like the wood on the GH4 better.


----------



## Chodi

Burhanuddin said:


> I decided to build my dad a pair of headphones for his 50th  birthday and since Grado headphones are regarded as the best in the world, i decided to model my headphones strictly after them, and after salivating over the posts about Grado Labs here, i couldn't prevent myself from making an homage to their methods.
> 
> In the design i have combined the Grado HP1000 concept with the look of the GS2000.
> 
> ...


I've been on this forum for many years and I believe your post above and your dedication to your dad is the most interesting and unusual post I have ever seen on this forum. You are a very talented young man,


----------



## trellus

@Burhanuddin awesome work, amazing idea for a priceless gift, and they look gorgeous and obviously unique even though they are clearly inspired by Grado.  Kudos!


----------



## Naack

Quick question, my Grado's have a bit of a rattle on one of the earpieces and I was wondering if there is an at home remedy for this or if I should send it in for repairs. Its a PS500 and has had many years of love, so I am thinking it may need a little bit of maintenance. Also, has anyone had any experience with Grado's Repair company in Canada?


----------



## ruhenheiM

Naack said:


> Quick question, my Grado's have a bit of a rattle on one of the earpieces and I was wondering if there is an at home remedy for this or if I should send it in for repairs. Its a PS500 and has had many years of love, so I am thinking it may need a little bit of maintenance. Also, has anyone had any experience with Grado's Repair company in Canada?


just blow some air into it, most of time time that rattle caused from dust or hair, if the rattle still there then yeah probably problem with the driver


----------



## ruhenheiM

Burhanuddin said:


> I decided to build my dad a pair of headphones for his 50th  birthday and since Grado headphones are regarded as the best in the world, i decided to model my headphones strictly after them, and after salivating over the posts about Grado Labs here, i couldn't prevent myself from making an homage to their methods.
> 
> In the design i have combined the Grado HP1000 concept with the look of the GS2000.
> 
> ...


it's nice to see DIY spirit still out there!
is there any particular reason why did you put polarity switch to the headphone?


----------



## Naack

I have tried doing that, but alas it is still there (granted I didn't use any compressed air out of fear of damaging it). The rattle only happens when I turn the volume up louder, but it is fine if I keep is fairly quiet.


----------



## zazex

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Have you heard and compared the GH2 Cocobola Ltd Edition with the 500e's ?   Do you find the 500e's a bit heavy to wear for extended listening periods ?



Haven't heard the GH2.  I did have the GH1 (native maple) which I liked,
but I liked my RS1i's more.
Haven't ever felt that the 500e's were heavy to wear.


----------



## Burhanuddin

ruhenheiM said:


> it's nice to see DIY spirit still out there!
> is there any particular reason why did you put polarity switch to the headphone?


Yes. My father listens to a lot of music from the 20's and 30's, and the audio engineers back then did not pay much attention to audio polarity as it was always 'mono'. Music softwares nowadays take the 'mono' input and can convert it to 'stereo' but the principle remains the same, that switching the polarity switch would cause a 180 degree phase shift in polarity and produce a sound with a different character entirely. Thus, my father can go back in time and actually check if the engineers had appropriately wired the microphones to their correct polarity.


----------



## zombywoof

@Burhanuddin  Thank you for sharing the details of your project.  I found your posts to be very interesting as I have often wondered about the purpose of the polarity switches.  What a wonderful and unique gift for your father.


----------



## railcannon

Hello everyone. I have a question.
Has the grado RS2e package changed recently?
I know that the Grado RS1E package has been changed to a monochrome package.
But what about RS2e?
I remember the latest history of the RS2e package is an orange and white paper box.
Am I Right?


----------



## zazex (May 5, 2020)

railcannon said:


> Hello everyone. I have a question.
> Has the grado RS2e package changed recently?
> I know that the Grado RS1E package has been changed to a monochrome package.
> But what about RS2e?
> ...



During the several years I've been buying Grado headphones,
I've never seen them boxed the same way, regardless of model.
(Including the 80, 80i, 125, 225, 225i, 225e, 325is, 325e, GH1,
RS1i, RS2e, GH4, 500e.)
If you want some more definitive info, I'd recommend that you
email Grado Labs; they're very customer-friendly. Calling them
during business hours is another option.


----------



## paulybatz

Love the PS1000s I picked up...hate that cardboard box.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

paulybatz said:


> Love the PS1000s I picked up...hate that cardboard box.



Awesome!  What revision?  Gimme some impressions!  I've been neglecting my Grados for dat planar bass lately and need a reason to come back


----------



## paulybatz

They’re the first ps1000
I scored a new old stock pair a couple months ago...
I really enjoy them...they are my favorite with Jazz...some say heavy. I don’t think so...I just think if you’re going to charge over 1k for a headphone you should get a case...


----------



## railcannon

zazex said:


> During the several years I've been buying Grado headphones,
> I've never seen them boxed the same way, regardless of model.
> (Including the 80, 80i, 125, 200, 200i, 200e, 325is, 325e, GH1,
> RS1i, RS2e, GH4, 500e.)
> ...


Thanks for the kind answer.
Actually, English is not my major language.
Also, I have already bothered them with the minor issues of my GS3000e.
So even if it looks weird, I'm trying to check it myself for a while.


----------



## ruhenheiM (May 5, 2020)

paulybatz said:


> They’re the first ps1000
> I scored a new old stock pair a couple months ago...
> I really enjoy them...they are my favorite with Jazz...some say heavy. I don’t think so...I just think if you’re going to charge over 1k for a headphone you should get a case...


do you find any imperfection in their chrome finishing?

i just realized their old finishing looks more like a ps2000e smoky chrome finishing


----------



## paulybatz

Mine is bright and shiny


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Just listening to the Grado 3000e through my Chord Hugo 2 which arrived today.    

Initial impressions is that they are a nice balanced headphone across the whole frequency range, and look very nice too.   Quality is very good. 

The cocobola wood has an interesting and strange smell to it...like a cement & clay mortar mix kind of smell.   

Over this coming extended weekend (public holiday in UK this coming Friday) I will test them out against my Beyer T5P Gen 2's and the recently bought Grado SR80e's with the original pads and aftermarket G size cushions (which also arrived today) across a wide and different range of genres.  

In the meantime I will try and get around 50 to 60 hours of burn in between now and Friday.


----------



## THGM

They look a beautiful pair of headphones. Enjoy!


----------



## Shane D

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Just listening to the Grado 3000e through my Chord Hugo 2 which arrived today.
> 
> Initial impressions is that they are a nice balanced headphone across the whole frequency range, and look very nice too.   Quality is very good.
> 
> ...


Beautiful looking! I have the Cocobolo in my GH2's and I love looking at it.

I would be interested in your comparison with the T5p.2's. I owned them for several months and just sold them recently.


----------



## paulybatz

Pretty 3ks


----------



## paulybatz

Tell me you didn’t just get a cardboard box??!!!


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

THGM said:


> They look a beautiful pair of headphones. Enjoy!


Thank you THGM.   
Yes the iphone photos don't do them justice of how they look in the flesh.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

paulybatz said:


> Tell me you didn’t just get a cardboard box??!!!


Thank you paulybatz.   Yes they are a very attractive headphone.  
They came in a much nicer box than the older Pizza box style.  This newer and revised Grado bix has magnetic leafed lid and the cardboard itself is quite thick and stiff and the surface has a slight lamination to it..


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Shane D said:


> Beautiful looking! I have the Cocobolo in my GH2's and I love looking at it.
> 
> I would be interested in your comparison with the T5p.2's. I owned them for several months and just sold them recently.


Thank you Shane D.   
Yes as soon as I have done a good comparison this coming weekend, I will post my findings on this forum.


----------



## zazex

railcannon said:


> Thanks for the kind answer.
> Actually, English is not my major language.
> Also, I have already bothered them with the minor issues of my GS3000e.
> So even if it looks weird, I'm trying to check it myself for a while.




You're very welcome.
And, FWIW, the most recent Grado headphones purchase I've made was
about 2 weeks ago.  New. 
They were SR225e's which I wanted as "walking around outside" headphones.
The box was their typical cardboard, white and orange..


----------



## paulybatz

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Thank you paulybatz.   Yes they are a very attractive headphone.
> They came in a much nicer box than the older Pizza box style.  This newer and revised Grado bix has magnetic leafed lid and the cardboard itself is quite thick and stiff and the surface has a slight lamination to it..



Crazy though. 

They could put them in one of these for very little more than they paid to have those boxes made and designed.  I’m on my Second pair of grado...and my two biggest gripes are the box and the hard wired cables.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

paulybatz said:


> Crazy though.
> 
> They could put them in one of these for very little more than they paid to have those boxes made and designed.  I’m on my Second pair of grado...and my two biggest gripes are the box and the hard wired cables.


I have no issues with the boxes the Grado's come in as I am using them solely for home use therefore don't need a travel case or a better box for them.

TBH I would rather have Grado's approach than say a Meze Empryean which has a way OTT metal case, a lovely made headphone yet the sound from them was.......well lets just say I listened to them for 10 minutes, put my T5P Gen2's back on and later put the Meze's back in their lovely case and sent them back to the dealer the next day. 

My T5P's came in a nice travel case, but haven't used it since I have had them for 10 months now and I have travelled with them twice on plane. 

Still have the GS3000e's on my head after over 2 hours now.  Currently listening to Diana Krall's album "When I Look in Your Eyes" as I type this message and the sound is superb.  Very balanced, clear and transparent with no treble harshness at all and a nice natural all round soundstage (not artificial sounding like a HD800 can be).


----------



## paulybatz

I will have to audition those down the line. 
Sold my RS1 and got the PS1k...definitely an upgrade...when I buy a flagship a box is nice...
That’s how you know they’re good phones, you just lose a little time with them on. 
Thanks for sharing. 
Pauly


----------



## ruhenheiM

paulybatz said:


> I will have to audition those down the line.
> Sold my RS1 and got the PS1k...definitely an upgrade...when I buy a flagship a box is nice...
> That’s how you know they’re good phones, you just lose a little time with them on.
> Thanks for sharing.
> Pauly


you could buy one if you want
https://www.4ourears.net/4OurEars_exclusive_headphone_storage_box_p/4e-box1000.htm
i think the price raised a bit, i think it used to be $125... can't really remember. 
i don't mind a nicer box but it won't make that much differences in my opinion, i bought that case long time ago, never really seen much use of it, basically just paper weight. But from the past few months i haven't really use ps1000e, and then i thought to myself i should've put ps1000e to that nice wooden box


----------



## ruhenheiM (May 6, 2020)

before i put my ps1000e in to the box, i bought a knock off g-pad, and then tried em in ps1000e. i can't say it's more comfy than genuine g-pad, as crazy as it sounds genuine g-pad in my opinion way comfier than knock off g-pad. anyway for the sound, it ruin the whole balance, i prefer the genuine g-pad for the sound at least for my taste but one thing for sure, i never heard that kind of bass before in ps1000e, with simple music, small ensemble band, it's sounds really nice but for metal, that bass bleed all over the place


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

ruhenheiM said:


> before i put my ps1000e in to the box, i bought a knock off g-pad, and then tried em in ps1000e. i can't say it's more comfy than genuine g-pad, as crazy as it sounds genuine g-pad in my opinion way comfier than knock off g-pad. anyway for the sound, it ruin the whole balance, i prefer the genuine g-pad for the sound at least for my taste but one thing for sure, i never heard that kind of bass before in ps1000e, with simple music, small ensemble band, it's sounds really nice but for metal, that bass bleed all over the place



Yes, I found the same with buying after-market pads G Cushions to try on my SR80e's.   
These after-market pads are completely different to the official G Cushions that I have fitted on my GS3000e's.   They are much shallower.    

Also when I tried them last night on my SR80e's the sound wasn't good.  The stock SR80e pads sound 100% better.   Only the comfort on the ears was improved.


----------



## Gippy

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Also when I tried them last night on my SR80e's the sound wasn't good.  The stock SR80e pads sound 100% better.   Only the comfort on the ears was improved.



For a fun time, try the opposite and put the SR80e pads on the GS3000e. The soundstage width will collapse, but you may actually enjoy the sound, as the SR80e pads remove the 6-7khz peak.


----------



## paulybatz

Gippy said:


> For a fun time, try the opposite and put the SR80e pads on the GS3000e. The soundstage width will collapse, but you may actually enjoy the sound, as the SR80e pads remove the 6-7khz peak.


How do those small pads fit?

Some people have said to buy the Sennheiser pads for the small grado and put them on backwards 

See the grado mods group


----------



## ruhenheiM

@Bonesy Jonesy 
did you able to pick or take a look at the wood grain of your gs3000e first? or is it just pure luck? yours really have a beauty looking grain
i'm really curious how many people going to be happy if they got theirs like these one?





if i got one of those... i probably going to ask for replacement...


----------



## jem0208

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Yes, I found the same with buying after-market pads G Cushions to try on my SR80e's.
> These after-market pads are completely different to the official G Cushions that I have fitted on my GS3000e's.   They are much shallower.
> 
> Also when I tried them last night on my SR80e's the sound wasn't good.  The stock SR80e pads sound 100% better.   Only the comfort on the ears was improved.


Out of curiosity how did the G cushions affect the SR80e's sound? 

My only complaint about the SR80e's is that they could be more comfortable...


----------



## paulybatz

ruhenheiM said:


> @Bonesy Jonesy
> did you able to pick or take a look at the wood grain of your gs3000e first? or is it just pure luck? yours really have a beauty looking grain
> i'm really curious how many people going to be happy if they got theirs like these one?
> 
> ...



I wouldn’t be happy there. 
Sorry. I agree with you for sure. 
How much are these $1600??


----------



## SamHeng

I hope the wood of the new gh series can be a little dark.


----------



## ruhenheiM

paulybatz said:


> I wouldn’t be happy there.
> Sorry. I agree with you for sure.
> How much are these $1600??


i believe gs3000e more expensive than ps1000e... so maybe around $1700-1800


----------



## ruhenheiM

jem0208 said:


> Out of curiosity how did the G cushions affect the SR80e's sound?
> 
> My only complaint about the SR80e's is that they could be more comfortable...


it depends what kind of g-pad we talking about here. genuine g-pad and knock off g pad have different construction, material stiffness, and dimensions. even in knock off g-pad there are lot of varieties in quality. so it's not wise to generalize all kind of g-pad going to sound pretty much the same
with genuine one, the obvious differences would be the bass going to be reduce and the sound going to be slightly more laid back


----------



## clundbe1

SamHeng said:


> I hope the wood of the new gh series can be a little dark.


Hi. Will there be a gh-5 soon or is this just a wish for the future?


----------



## ruhenheiM

if i'm not mistaken they are still in lockdown, got plenty of time to tinkering something if john somehow got bored... perhaps there would be some grado after lockdown edition


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

ruhenheiM said:


> @Bonesy Jonesy
> did you able to pick or take a look at the wood grain of your gs3000e first? or is it just pure luck? yours really have a beauty looking grain
> i'm really curious how many people going to be happy if they got theirs like these one?
> 
> ...


Ooo wow.  My GS3000e's are not like that.   Did they come like that ?   Or have they aged liked that ?


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

jem0208 said:


> Out of curiosity how did the G cushions affect the SR80e's sound?
> 
> My only complaint about the SR80e's is that they could be more comfortable...


They made the sound of the SR80e's very muddy and congested.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

ruhenheiM said:


> it depends what kind of g-pad we talking about here. genuine g-pad and knock off g pad have different construction, material stiffness, and dimensions. even in knock off g-pad there are lot of varieties in quality. so it's not wise to generalize all kind of g-pad going to sound pretty much the same
> with genuine one, the obvious differences would be the bass going to be reduce and the sound going to be slightly more laid back


The after-market G cushions I bought off ebay have a different shape to the originals i.e. they are not as deep.  The material is also different.


----------



## paulybatz

What is the source for legit pads


----------



## Gippy

Cocobolo naturally has a part of the wood that's lighter than the rest:





I'm not sure if it matters, because over time, the wood will darken. My GS3000e is completely browned after 1.5 years of service:


----------



## paulybatz

Gippy said:


> Cocobolo naturally has a part of the wood that's lighter than the rest:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it matters, because over time, the wood will darken. My GS3000e is completely browned after 1.5 years of service:


True...but it’s about selection and...the fading is due to them not finishing and sealing the wood..


----------



## Gippy

paulybatz said:


> True...but it’s about selection and...the fading is due to them not finishing and sealing the wood..



Grado certainly thinks it's not a defect. They showcased a light-toned unit at their own CanJam booth.


----------



## paulybatz

Anyone have a turbulent headband or leather padded headband and I’m also looking for those machined aluminum gimbals


----------



## paulybatz

Gippy said:


> Grado certainly thinks it's not a defect. They showcased a light-toned unit at their own CanJam booth.



I am a very tough critic when it comes to wood and figure… I would personally call those a seconds piece.


----------



## paulybatz

TIDAL master quality jazz through my Schiit Jot....perfect...and I found a nice box lying around in my closet...perfect and free


----------



## SamHeng

clundbe1 said:


> Hi. Will there be a gh-5 soon or is this just a wish for the future?



I think there will be one, and I hope it will be inheritor of GH4, not GH3


----------



## THGM

paulybatz said:


> Anyone have a turbulent headband or leather padded headband and I’m also looking for those machined aluminum gimbals



Shipibo audio has been mentioned a few times here and I have been met with friendly and helpful responses to my enquiries by Przem:
https://www.shipibo.audio


----------



## paulybatz

THGM said:


> Shipibo audio has been mentioned a few times here and I have been met with friendly and helpful responses to my enquiries by Przem:
> https://www.shipibo.audio



Yes. Thank you.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Ooo wow.  My GS3000e's are not like that.   Did they come like that ?   Or have they aged liked that ?


that's not mine. and it's come just like that, not the first time i saw that kind of pattern in grado headphones with cocobolo wood


----------



## ruhenheiM

paulybatz said:


> What is the source for legit pads


if you're in us, these two are definitely legit
https://www.ttvjaudio.com/
https://www.4ourears.net/Grado_Headphone_Replacement_Cushions_s/1673.htm

for international market, better ask for official grado dealer


----------



## paulybatz

Wow $50 for foam pads. Just insane


----------



## Chodi

paulybatz said:


> Wow $50 for foam pads. Just insane


Here is a source I have used I believe they are in Korea  https://misodiko.com/collections/ear-cushions-for-others . Reasonable prices and arrive well packaged. They appear to be good quality.


----------



## ruhenheiM

paulybatz said:


> Wow $50 for foam pads. Just insane


better put your pads to ziplock bag if you're not gonna wear your grado for a very long time or the foams will definitely start to crumble 

or perhaps you have more interest in this, pricier than genuine grado but at least from material choices probably more "classier" 
https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/products
not a genuine earpad from grado but from what i read they produce pretty good earpads


----------



## JoeDoe

Morning fellas, not to deviate from the current subject, but wanted to share a little Grado eye-candy. Have experienced very few rigs with the synergy that the MAD has with the RS1! Hope you get to enjoy a few fresh tunes today I have this morning!


----------



## paulybatz

JoeDoe said:


> Morning fellas, not to deviate from the current subject, but wanted to share a little Grado eye-candy. Have experienced very few rigs with the synergy that the MAD has with the RS1! Hope you get to enjoy a few fresh tunes today I have this morning!




Love that


----------



## Shane D

JoeDoe said:


> Morning fellas, not to deviate from the current subject, but wanted to share a little Grado eye-candy. Have experienced very few rigs with the synergy that the MAD has with the RS1! Hope you get to enjoy a few fresh tunes today I have this morning!



We share similar tastes.


----------



## paulybatz

ruhenheiM said:


> better put your pads to ziplock bag if you're not gonna wear your grado for a very long time or the foams will definitely start to crumble
> 
> or perhaps you have more interest in this, pricier than genuine grado but at least from material choices probably more "classier"
> https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/products
> not a genuine earpad from grado but from what i read they produce pretty good earpads




Anyone have any experience with any alternatives


----------



## Shane D

paulybatz said:


> Anyone have any experience with any alternatives



I do have the pads referred to above from Beautiful Audio in New Zealand. Pricey, but SUPER comfortable and don't affect the music, for me.


----------



## paulybatz

Shane D said:


> I do have the pads referred to above from Beautiful Audio in New Zealand. Pricey, but SUPER comfortable and don't affect the music, for me.



Does it make it better/the same. 
The foam is very open and airy...does it take it away???...I can see them as muffling things


----------



## Shane D

paulybatz said:


> Does it make it better/the same.
> The foam is very open and airy...does it take it away???...I can see them as muffling things


They come with two sets of "fillers". I use the white foam ones. They do compress after a while, but still sound great to me. There is a mesh one that I didn't care for as it pushed the cups too far from my ears. However when that mesh compresses it might be just the perfect filler.

I noticed no difference in sound. The stock pads on my GH2's hurt my ears on long listening sessions.


----------



## fleasbaby

ruhenheiM said:


> @Bonesy Jonesy
> did you able to pick or take a look at the wood grain of your gs3000e first? or is it just pure luck? yours really have a beauty looking grain
> i'm really curious how many people going to be happy if they got theirs like these one?
> 
> ...





paulybatz said:


> True...but it’s about selection and...the fading is due to them not finishing and sealing the wood..





Gippy said:


> Grado certainly thinks it's not a defect. They showcased a light-toned unit at their own CanJam booth.



It is indeed about selection. You get white/pale ivory streaks like that in Ebony too. Typically you pay more to have your wood dealer select out pieces without the streaking (I think one guy I buy from charges 5% or something like that for this). You can also buy Black and White Ebony, which is all streaks of white and black. Some people like it, some don't. I remember Rich commenting on the pair they had at CanJam SoCal last year, he seemed to think it was pretty cool. I personally think its part of the charm of working with a natural product.

The change in color/fading comes usually with exposure to normal UV light. Padauk starts out a brilliant orange color when its freshly turned, but turns to a rich, deep auburn with a little time. The only way to stop the change is use a UV resistant wood finish. Again, its all part of the charm of using a natural product though. I personally love seeing a piece move through its various shades, and enjoy knowing a piece has been loved and used extensively instead of packed away in a black box somewhere. 

Note he two times I used the word "personally" here. It takes all sorts. I can see how someone who shelled out a large amount of money for a pair of these would expect rigorous, consistent wood selection and extensive finish work to maintain a certain look.


----------



## paulybatz

Shane D said:


> They come with two sets of "fillers". I use the white foam ones. They do compress after a while, but still sound great to me. There is a mesh one that I didn't care for as it pushed the cups too far from my ears. However when that mesh compresses it might be just the perfect filler.
> 
> I noticed no difference in sound. The stock pads on my GH2's hurt my ears on long listening sessions.



Very curious 
Is the GH2 same size as the ps1000


----------



## Shane D

paulybatz said:


> Very curious
> Is the GH2 same size as the ps1000



No idea. I have never even seen a PS1000, in the flesh.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

paulybatz said:


> Very curious
> Is the GH2 same size as the ps1000



definitely not same

GH2 is much lighter, smaller housing, and use bowl pad as opposed of jumbo pad on PS1000. GH2 has similar size and pad to RS1e.


----------



## ruhenheiM (May 7, 2020)

paulybatz said:


> Very curious
> Is the GH2 same size as the ps1000


if you able to notice the differences from this picture... it's more or less like that




(pic source: you know who)


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

ruhenheiM said:


> that's not mine. and it's come just like that, not the first time i saw that kind of pattern in grado headphones with cocobolo wood


Oooo I'm getting worried now that mine might change for the worse.   I guess not having them directly in front of sunlight by a window and having them in a reasonably stable temperature and humidity room is the way to go.   I think you have to treat, handle and care of the wood Grado's like a wood instrument especially when made from a wood like cocobola.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

ruhenheiM said:


> if you able to notice the differences from this picture... it's more or less like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome collection !


----------



## paulybatz

TheMiddleSky said:


> definitely not same
> 
> GH2 is much lighter, smaller housing, and use bowl pad as opposed of jumbo pad on PS1000. GH2 has similar size and pad to RS1e.



Thank you. More feedback on the alternative pads for the ps1000


----------



## ruhenheiM

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Oooo I'm getting worried now that mine might change for the worse.   I guess not having them directly in front of sunlight by a window and having them in a reasonably stable temperature and humidity room is the way to go.   I think you have to treat, handle and care of the wood Grado's like a wood instrument especially when made from a wood like cocobola.


i think grado cure the wood first before they selling it so the changes wouldn't be that dramatic and from what i understand usually wood aging to darken color so yours should be fine.probably give a bit of wood conditioner/oil from time to time so the wood going to look fresh and shiny


----------



## paulybatz

ruhenheiM said:


> i think grado cure the wood first before they selling it so the changes wouldn't be that dramatic and from what i understand usually wood aging to darken color so yours should be fine.probably give a bit of wood conditioner/oil from time to time so the wood going to look fresh and shiny



It’s because they only use an oil sealer...it looks...I’m thinking they need a good finish put on them instead. Then it wouldn’t change.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Yeah, my cocobolo GH2s are getting pretty dark.  Every 2 weeks or so, I do a quick polish with a soft cotton cloth and just a tiny bit of mineral oil.  I don't think you can "lighten them up" but it restores a bit of shine and really brings out the contrast between the brown and reddish/orange colors.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

And BTW, I love the sudden spike in activity on this thread.  Keep it up, fellow Grado-heads!


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

ruhenheiM said:


> i think grado cure the wood first before they selling it so the changes wouldn't be that dramatic and from what i understand usually wood aging to darken color so yours should be fine.probably give a bit of wood conditioner/oil from time to time so the wood going to look fresh and shiny


Maybe good to ask Grado what they recommend regarding aftercare of their wooden series headphones.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Maybe good to ask Grado what they recommend regarding aftercare of their wooden series headphones.


you should ask them then, i don't have rs1 anymore  
well...i do have grado wooden box but i feel a bit dumb to polish the wooden box...


----------



## dpump

I was told by John Grado to use tung oil on cocobola. I purchased some but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

ruhenheiM said:


> you should ask them then, i don't have rs1 anymore
> well...i do have grado wooden box but i feel a bit dumb to polish the wooden box...


Yes, I have sent Grado UK a message.  As it's UK public holiday today, I don't expect an answer back till this coming Monday.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Yes, I have sent Grado UK a message.  As it's UK public holiday today, I don't expect an answer back till this coming Monday.


let's see if the reply would be tung oil!


----------



## fleasbaby

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Yeah, my cocobolo GH2s are getting pretty dark.  Every 2 weeks or so, I do a quick polish with a soft cotton cloth and just a tiny bit of mineral oil.  I don't think you can "lighten them up" but it restores a bit of shine and really brings out the contrast between the brown and reddish/orange colors.



Yeah, there's no lightening after the wood darkens. Unless you put the cups on a lathe and literally remove the darkened surface area. That changes the dimensions of your cup though and basically just screws everything up. Relax and enjoy the slow maturing of the headphones and the patina they develop with time


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

fleasbaby said:


> Yeah, there's no lightening after the wood darkens. Unless you put the cups on a lathe and literally remove the darkened surface area. That changes the dimensions of your cup though and basically just screws everything up. Relax and enjoy the slow maturing of the headphones and the patina they develop with time



That actually does make me feel a lot better about them.. I just assumed my skin oil was ruining them lol


----------



## fleasbaby

ParaLoganGrado said:


> That actually does make me feel a lot better about them.. I just assumed my skin oil was ruining them lol



LOL...no, handling them is a good thing . Left alone somewhere, they dry out, the driver coils eventually oxidize, and its just a terrible, shameful waste.


----------



## joseph69

Gippy said:


> They showcased a light-toned unit at their own CanJam booth.


Which CJ was this? 
I went to CJNYC this past February and Grado didn't have their own booth.


----------



## jem0208

Since getting my Grados I've absolutely loved listening to them - they have been a straight up revolution in music for me. 

However, I've enjoyed just looking at them almost as much as listening. I adore the design of the prestige series. I've been looking up headphone stands so I can better appreciate them and I was wondering what kind of setup you guys have?


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

jem0208 said:


> Since getting my Grados I've absolutely loved listening to them - they have been a straight up revolution in music for me.
> 
> However, I've enjoyed just looking at them almost as much as listening. I adore the design of the prestige series. I've been looking up headphone stands so I can better appreciate them and I was wondering what kind of setup you guys have?


I have the famous Woo Audio Headphone Stands for one headphone and two headphones on one stand in silver aluminium.   Had them for over 6+ years now and they still look great.  Was lucky to buy them second hand in the UK from a fellow Head-Fi.org member.


----------



## THGM

jem0208 said:


> Since getting my Grados I've absolutely loved listening to them - they have been a straight up revolution in music for me.
> 
> However, I've enjoyed just looking at them almost as much as listening. I adore the design of the prestige series. I've been looking up headphone stands so I can better appreciate them and I was wondering what kind of setup you guys have?



I have two of these wooden Samdi headphone stands which I have had for two years and look as new. The only caveat is that if you have bespoke cables, then the height of the stand might not be enough but they seem to work well with stock cables.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/SAMDI-Head...d=1589036271&sprefix=headphone,aps,153&sr=8-7


----------



## jem0208 (May 9, 2020)

THGM said:


> I have two of these wooden Samdi headphone stands which I have had for two years and look as new. The only caveat is that if you have bespoke cables, then the height of the stand might not be enough but they seem to work well with stock cables.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/SAMDI-Headphone-Headset-Display-Hanger-brown/dp/B00Z9WAT96/ref=sr_1_7?crid=2H798DLB5YSQ7&dchild=1&keywords=headphone+stand+wood&qid=1589036271&sprefix=headphone,aps,153&sr=8-7


The cable is something I'm worried about. There are lots of decent looking stands on Amazon but I keep thinking where am I gunna hide the cable? I hate loose wires :/

One of the few aspects of the Grados which I'm not a fan of is the lack of a removable cable...


----------



## ruhenheiM

jem0208 said:


> Since getting my Grados I've absolutely loved listening to them - they have been a straight up revolution in music for me.
> 
> However, I've enjoyed just looking at them almost as much as listening. I adore the design of the prestige series. I've been looking up headphone stands so I can better appreciate them and I was wondering what kind of setup you guys have?


your grado going to be much better looking with a new headband than a headphone stand 
ultrasone stand looks nice, there are plenty of knock off options too, much cheaper but also mostly using plastics not aluminium.treat it like a stripper. just stare no touching


----------



## fleasbaby

joseph69 said:


> Which CJ was this?
> I went to CJNYC this past February and Grado didn't have their own booth.



They had them at CanJam SoCal....


----------



## joseph69

fleasbaby said:


> They had them at CanJam SoCal....


Thanks.
Had no idea Grado was at CJSC. 
Really surprised they were there and not in CJNYC.


----------



## jem0208

ruhenheiM said:


> your grado going to be much better looking with a new headband than a headphone stand
> ultrasone stand looks nice, there are plenty of knock off options too, much cheaper but also mostly using plastics not aluminium.treat it like a stripper. just stare no touching


One of the first things I did after getting my new headphones was to take a removable headband from an older pair of headphones and see if they fitted on the Grados.

Annoyingly they were too long so I trimmed them with some scissors and re sewed them up.

It's not the prettiest solution but they are _far _more comfy.


----------



## fleasbaby

joseph69 said:


> Thanks.
> Had no idea Grado was at CJSC.
> Really surprised they were there and not in CJNYC.



I was suprised too. Was one of the first in the booth. Was really excited to meet them. I totally fanboyed out. It was embarrassing LOL


----------



## blaked

ParaLoganGrado said:


> And BTW, I love the sudden spike in activity on this thread.  Keep it up, fellow Grado-heads!



I had started another thread about my current Prestige comparison with different cushions, but judging by the activity, I should've just posted here. Seems a lot busier!

I've been comparing my brand new SR225e, my recently-serviced SR125 (which I could swear came back with a thicker cable), and my original SR60. I've been using G pads, L pads, and S pads (all genuine Grado), as well as some Geekria pads that are like S pads with a hole (essentially a pre-fab quarter mod from Amazon).

Everyone's tastes and hearing are different, of course, and I should probably add a disclaimer in my signature that mentions that I have some hearing loss, but I think my favorites are the S pads across all three headphones.

G pads: I guess it's the wider soundstage brought about by the distance of the drivers from the ears, but they sound a bit "artificially cavernous" to me when going back and forth with the others. They're also a bit too bright with the SR60 for me.

L pads: Less comfortable and also just a bit too bright for me, I think. I can tolerate them, but they're probably not my first choice.

S pads: For me this seems like the sweet spot. They tame the brightness a bit without losing much detail (if any) while bringing in some fun low-end (although I'm not a bass head). They're also reasonably comfortable.

Geekria: Maybe these compress more, but they seem to bring in even more low end, so much so that I think they're just a bit "boomy" sounding. Some might like it, but I think I like the S pads better.

I would note, though, that I could probably listen to any of these combinations pretty happily, maybe with the exception of the G or L cushions on the SR60, which I think are just a bit too harsh. Differences I'm noticing are not as apparent when I'm not going back and forth between models and cushions in a short time.

Interestingly, I also think that the changes in cushions make a bigger difference than changes in models, at least between the SR125 and SR225e. Even the SR60 really doesn't sound very different to me, which I think says a lot about the quality of Grado's entry level, even when the headphones have aged 15-20 years. My SR125 should be about 21 years old now, although I'm not sure what all was done to service them and which parts might be new....


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

blaked said:


> I had started another thread about my current Prestige comparison with different cushions, but judging by the activity, I should've just posted here. Seems a lot busier!
> 
> I've been comparing my brand new SR225e, my recently-serviced SR125 (which I could swear came back with a thicker cable), and my original SR60. I've been using G pads, L pads, and S pads (all genuine Grado), as well as some Geekria pads that are like S pads with a hole (essentially a pre-fab quarter mod from Amazon).
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks for the detailed write up!  Only pads I have swapped are the bigger "S" / comfy style pads that come on the GW100s, which are a bit bigger than the traditional ones.  I tried them on my GH2s and it did just muddy things up a bit and ruined the sound stage.  Granted the fit was very loose, but the same material sat between the driver & housing compared to a traditional S-pad that would have fit better.  I think if you had a model that came stock with the L-pad and swapped a comfy on them, it would be a bigger detriment than perhaps going from an S to an L.

Crazy how just a housing change (material, depth, etc.) can make such a difference that one pad that has such synergy with one can completely fails with another!  Now, I'm not sure if the GH2 has a special driver, or the same one from the GH1/3/4 (I hear the GH2 and GH4 are almost indistinguishable!) or an SR / RS series, but they sounded absolutely terrible with the comfies!  I've only BRIEFLY auditioned a coworker's SR125e, and had the HF-3 for about 10 days.  But the tuning (both frequency response and soundstage / imaging) were drastically different among them.  The HF3 had the closest soundstage and imaging, but the SR125e sounded closer in frequency response.  Kinda neat how such small physical changes can much such an audible sound difference!


----------



## joseph69

fleasbaby said:


> I totally fanboyed out. It was embarrassing LOL


This literally made me laugh out loud.


----------



## fleasbaby

joseph69 said:


> This literally made me laugh out loud.



I was surprised at myself...LMAO...my day-job often involves me speaking to lots of people in a variety of roles, from high level execs down to operational staff. I've always prided myself on treating everyone equally. Turns out I turn into a stammering, blushing twit for John Grado though


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Hi All,
Received email from Grado UK today regarding after care of the GS3000e headphones as follows;

_For the leather, any good cleaner and conditioner that one would use on leather furniture finish.

For the wood any good wood soap, Grado use a wood soap called "Murphy's wood soap" 

One note of caution.....Never Use Anything on the wood that contain silicone!_


----------



## joseph69

fleasbaby said:


> I was surprised at myself...LMAO...my day-job often involves me speaking to lots of people in a variety of roles, from high level execs down to operational staff. I've always prided myself on treating everyone equally. Turns out I turn into a stammering, blushing twit for John Grado though


Don't feel bad. I was actually in Grado Labs and said hello to John, but at the time I didn't know who he was because I've never seen a photo of him. It was sometime later when I first saw a photo of him, then realized I was with the man himself!


----------



## Ymzable (May 12, 2020)

I received my RS2e last week. It's exactly what I wanted. I just want to thank you all for your advice.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Ymzable said:


> I received my RS2e last week. It's exactly what I wanted. I just want to thank you all for your advice.


Beautiful pic!  Enjoy your cans!  You can grab those cans whenever you want and not get slapped


----------



## Annarob1947

Ymzable said:


> I received my RS2e last week. It's exactly what I wanted. I just want to thank you all for your advice.


I got my rs2e about 6 weeks ago, initially i bought rs1i back 4 odd yrs ago and hated them , i then went audeze Lcd2f.
Sold the Lcds last year.
But, i was entranced by Grado .
So took the plunge unheard and bought rs2e.
Coupled with a Schiit Vali 2 h/phone amp.
Devine combination,  such beautiful sound


----------



## homerograco

Hi everyone, 

I am new to this forum, and could not find much info about this: what kind of custom earpads do you use? So far the only info I found was

a. Either of the Grado lineup (L, G, S, etc)
b. Sennheiser yellow pads 
c. TTVJ pads
d. Beautiful audio pads - my favorites but super expensive

Is there any other option out there? I am looking for something like option d. but cheaper.


----------



## Chodi

homerograco said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum, and could not find much info about this: what kind of custom earpads do you use? So far the only info I found was
> 
> ...


I posted this somewhere in this thread but here goes again:
https://misodiko.com/

I think they may be in Korea but I am not sure I do know that they have dealers all over the world. I have used there replacement pads for years always well packed and good quality. Reasonable prices also. They have all variety of Grado replacements in their "other" category.


----------



## homerograco

Chodi said:


> I posted this somewhere in this thread but here goes again:
> https://misodiko.com/
> 
> I think they may be in Korea but I am not sure I do know that they have dealers all over the world. I have used there replacement pads for years always well packed and good quality. Reasonable prices also. They have all variety of Grado replacements in their "other" category.



Thank you! This one is pretty similar to the model I got actually. I am looking for something that looks more refined than the naked foam of the stock models. Perhaps I should try my hands at custom earpads...


----------



## audiobomber (May 14, 2020)

homerograco said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum, and could not find much info about this: what kind of custom earpads do you use? So far the only info I found was
> 
> ...


Which Grado headphones are you using?

My preferences with SR60 and GH4:

WinnerEco G-cush sound awful with either headphone.
WinnerEco L-pads beat authentic Grado S-Pads, for sound and comfort on the SR60. The SR60 with these pads mounted are the most comfortable headphone I have ever used, by far: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06Y2XP91L/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Grado L-cush sound best with either headphone, comfort is OK, not great.
I like the comfort of Grado G-cush, but they do not sound as good as the L-cush with my headphones, which in fairness were not designed for G-cushions.


----------



## ruhenheiM

homerograco said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum, and could not find much info about this: what kind of custom earpads do you use? So far the only info I found was
> 
> ...



headphile c-pads . 
http://www.headphile.com/page15.html
i'm not sure if they still operate or not though. there are plenty of some kind of knock off earpads and modified earpads for grado on the internet. the problem is not many are well documented on how would they sound or alter the sound


----------



## ruhenheiM (May 14, 2020)

homerograco said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum, and could not find much info about this: what kind of custom earpads do you use? So far the only info I found was
> 
> ...



headphile c-pads .
http://www.headphile.com/page15.html
i'm not sure if they still operate or not though. there are plenty of some kind of knock off earpads and modified earpads for grado on the internet. the problem is not many are well documented on how would they sound or alter the sound

if you have some idea about your dream earpad, perhaps this company could help you
https://vesperaudio.com/earpads
i ask them before to make this kind of earpad and they have no problem with that





if you requested at them for grado earpad,they shouldn't have any problem with that


----------



## ruhenheiM

*double post* sorry


----------



## rudbeard (May 14, 2020)

blaked said:


> I had started another thread about my current Prestige comparison with different cushions, but judging by the activity, I should've just posted here. Seems a lot busier!
> 
> I've been comparing my brand new SR225e, my recently-serviced SR125 (which I could swear came back with a thicker cable), and my original SR60. I've been using G pads, L pads, and S pads (all genuine Grado), as well as some Geekria pads that are like S pads with a hole (essentially a pre-fab quarter mod from Amazon).
> 
> ...



I've just started getting into Grados (thanks to a friend), having dismissed them for years as "That Brooklyn Hipster Headphone for music without bass for those without hearing in the highs" as they've uncharitably been described, but I'm finding models that sound better than I remember (maybe I am losing my hearing enough that it sounds less treble-y). By far, for me, the biggest drawback of the Grado line is the cushions (followed closely by the earcup spin, then cable, then headband).

I've not tried G cush or aftermarket L cush, but I find the S pads painful after more than 30 minutes of listening. I don't mind a sort-of-sunflower mod (the Sennheiser 414 pads the a larger velour pad around them, most typically a G cush) but I find the Earzonk and Senn 414 pads more comfortable than the Grado S pads without changing the sound overly much. The Sennheiser 414 pads are slightly more transparent than the Grados S, then the Earzonk and then the Geekria. I've sampled on the SR80e, SR125e, SR325i, SR325i Gold+Liberators, etc.

Sound Quality:
1. Sennheiser
2. Grado
3. Earzonks
4. Geekria

Wear Comfort
1. Sennheiser
2. Earzonk
3. Grado (my ears will stick into the pad until they contact the driver and leave imprints, no matter how loose the clamp force is)
4. Geekria

Texture [smooth-rough]
1. Grado, washed (someone else's)
1.A. Grado stock, unwashed
2. Senn
3. Generic aftermarket
4. Earzonk
5. Geekria

I'm really interested in the Beautiful Audio G-cushion replacement pads as the most promising replacement over any of the S-pads since I have so many over-ear pads (sponsor me, Dekoni or ZMF?).


----------



## Leicachamp

Hi Guys.

Got myself a brand new pair of GS3000E last week. Sounded terrible but was not worried because i had grados before and they all sound bad at the start. After 50 hrs burn in it sounded promising, things started to open up but it still sounded constrained and lightweight in the mids and bass. 

Now at 150 hrs I am m starting to panic!!! The GS3000 still sounds very lightweight, it lacks boogie factor and overall sounds pretty flat.I have a pair of PS1000e which besides being a bit bright on top has so much more slam and most importantly boogie/prat. 

Am I too early to judge the GS3000E? Does it need more burn in? Or is it the way it sounds and that I may not suit my tastes?

From reports and reviews the GS3000e is universally liked so I am scratching my head on why it is so underwhelming to me.

Note: i know the grado sound, i have had RS1, RS2e, PS1000 and PS1000e.


----------



## Gippy (May 14, 2020)

Leicachamp said:


> From reports and reviews the GS3000e is universally liked so I am scratching my head on why it is so underwhelming to me.



The GS3000e has a similar sound signature as the GS2000e, but the GS2000e was a divisive headphone. The GS3000e has good bass quality but less than what you'd expect out of a whole cocobolo cup, and not as extreme of a 6k-7k peak as the GS2000e, but it's still there. What's most likely happening is that you're turning down the volume because of the 6k-7k peak, which causes everything else to feel underwhelming.

I run mine EQ'd with the following EqualizerAPO configuration in the spoiler. Give it a try, though the upper bass dip is personal taste and you may want to raise the 90/110hz/180hz sliders for more heft. Raise the 60hz slider and adjust the preamp for more bass.



Spoiler





```
[Speakers]
SpeakerId0=0
SpeakerTargets0=all
SpeakerName0=All
SpeakerId1=1
SpeakerTargets1=L
SpeakerName1=Left
SpeakerId2=2
SpeakerTargets2=R
SpeakerName2=Right
[General]
PreAmp=-9.3
[Frequencies]
Frequency1=10
Frequency2=30
Frequency3=60
Frequency4=90
Frequency5=110
Frequency6=180
Frequency7=240
Frequency8=400
Frequency9=500
Frequency10=1000
Frequency11=1500
Frequency12=2000
Frequency13=3000
Frequency14=4000
Frequency15=5500
Frequency16=7500
Frequency17=12000
Frequency18=16000
Frequency19=20000
Frequency20=22000
[Gains]
Gain1=3.5
Gain2=2.7
Gain3=6.7
Gain4=2
Gain5=-1.5
Gain6=-1.5
Gain7=-2
Gain8=-0.5
Gain9=5.8
Gain10=3
Gain11=0.8
Gain12=4.4
Gain13=3.2
Gain14=-1
Gain15=-2
Gain16=-1
Gain17=5
Gain18=3
Gain19=-3
Gain20=-30
[Qualities]
Quality1=0.3
Quality2=0.8
Quality3=0.6
Quality4=1.6
Quality5=1.6
Quality6=1
Quality7=1.4
Quality8=1.8
Quality9=0.7
Quality10=0.8
Quality11=1
Quality12=0.8
Quality13=1.5
Quality14=1.4
Quality15=1
Quality16=0.8
Quality17=1
Quality18=1.5
Quality19=2
Quality20=1
[Filters]
Filter20=1
```


----------



## Leicachamp

How many -db at 6-7k?

Thanks


----------



## Gippy (May 14, 2020)

Try -6. Make sure you don't kill 4k with it because lowering 4k too much kills the Grado sparkle.


----------



## Leicachamp

Ummm Something strange!!!

I should state that the 150 burn in was done on a portable device and not my main amp. The GS3000e has only had about 6 hrs play time on my main rig.

This morning I played/burn in 5 hrs on my main rig. The sound has greatly improved. How much? I cant say atm. All i can state is that i am excited!!!!

Dont know why the burn in with my portable did not work or was not effective? I have burned in all my previous headphones with my Pioneer XDP 300r.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Leicachamp said:


> Ummm Something strange!!!
> 
> I should state that the 150 burn in was done on a portable device and not my main amp. The GS3000e has only had about 6 hrs play time on my main rig.
> 
> ...


I have been using my GS3000e's that I bought 10 days ago with my Chord Hugo 2 with the 1/4" jack output for about 50 hours now.   It's getting a bit smoother now in the highs than straight out of the box.  

I have had my Hugo 2 connected both to my Chord Blu Mk1 CD Transporter via twin BNC to give me 176kHz sampling rate and direct from my Macbook via USB using Audivana software to give me standard 44kHz sampling rate.  The GS3000e's are so transparent and resolving playing via my Blu sounds far superior to the Macbook and if you have a badly produced piece of music it shows it directly in your face.  

In other words the GS3000e only lets you hear what has been recorded with no colouration that I can hear.   I haven't had any problem with bass, midrange nor treble from the GS3000e's.  If the recording has deep bass the GS3000e's will produce it, if not then you won't hear it.  Same for midrange and treble.  

Granted, some genres of music are better suited to the GS3000e but overall they sound great to superb from classical to jazz to pop to metal to R&B etc. again depending on the quality of the original recording and production.  

When I have a good 150+ hours on them I will be publishing a full review of them.  For now, I am just sitting back in the late evenings during the week and during the day and evening into the night at weekends and enjoying these great headphones.


----------



## TooFrank

Gippy said:


> Try -6. Make sure you don't kill 4k with it because lowering 4k too much kills the Grado sparkle.


I know you are not too happy about the GS2ke But if you couldn’t afford the GS3ke, could you recommend an eq for the former, that would improve the sound according to your ears? 😊


----------



## Pete7 (May 15, 2020)

Could use some serious advice. I have a choice between used RS-1i or a brand new HF-3 at the same price. I've seen comparisons between RS2E and HF-3, but not to RS-1. Not expecting one to necessarily be better than the other, Im just not sure what the major differences would be.


----------



## Pete7 (May 15, 2020)

I broke down and ordered the HF3. RIch Grado emailed me to let me know there were 2 left. I seriously doubt I'll be disappointed. I have a 225 now, but over the years I've had pretty much everything up the line up to RS-1, including HF-1 and HF-2.


----------



## borrego

Pete7 said:


> I broke down and ordered the HF3. RIch Grado emailed me and to let ne know there were 2 left. I had contacted 4your Ears a few days ago asking if there were any left. I seriously doubt I'll be disappointed. I have a 225 now, but over the years I've had pretty much everything up the line up to RS-1, including HF-1 and HF-2.



Sound quality wise the HF3 can't be beated for the price. It is just the finishing of the wood cups is a bit rough comparing to the higher priced models. You may want to polish the HF3 wood cups with wood wax to make them nicer looking. (I did).


----------



## TooFrank

Pete7 said:


> I broke down and ordered the HF3. RIch Grado emailed me to let me know there were 2 left. I seriously doubt I'll be disappointed. I have a 225 now, but over the years I've had pretty much everything up the line up to RS-1, including HF-1 and HF-2.


Congratulations! I am pretty sure you will be happy 😃 I own both the GS2k and GH2 and was still surprised how the HF3 is different and fit in the collection. Let’s know what you think about the HF3, interesting to know there is only 1 remaining pair left at Grado


----------



## ParaLoganGrado (May 17, 2020)

Man, this lockdown has me ordering stuff online I don't need, but am very excited for haha.  I've been on a BandCamp binge.  A few Fridays the past month or so they've waived fees for artists and I've bought 2 double LPs, a CD digi-pak, and a digital album with a signed poster from the band (plus they include a digital download in FLAC!).  I gotta tell ya, some amazingly produced music is on there that is almost impossible to find the physical media for anywhere else.  Here are the top ones that sound better on my GH2s than any other can I have (still not better than my speakers, but damn close!)  The first two and last one are by far the best sounding on the GH2s of all my headphones.  Seriously, I've never had any headphone give such a realistic sense of space and realism than these three albums!


*Got these two on Vinyl*
Mammal Hands - "Solitary Bee" [from album Shadow Work] (couldn't find the studio version of this on YT, but this is a great song either way):


Mammal Hands - "Kandaiki" [from album Animalia]:


*Got the digipak of this on CD*
Iapetus - "For Creatures Such As We" [from album The Body Cosmic]:


*Got a signed poster from the band + digital download*
Iapetus - "...Of Hangmen & Vertebrae" [from album The Long Road Home]:


*Digital DL*
Shylmagoghnar - I Am The Abyss [from album Emergence]:


*Digital DL*
MASTER BOOT RECORD - ANSI.SYS [from album FLOPPY DISK OVERDRIVE]:


*Digital DL*
Prevail In Darkness - Liberation [from album Terminal]:


*Digital DL*
Floex - Veronika's Dream [from album Zorya]:


----------



## jem0208

Since getting my SR80e's I've been making a little playlist of songs which I think sound especially good through these headphones. 

I think my favourite so far is *Black Magic Woman* by Santana. The drums are super tight and the guitar absolutely sings. 

Another close contender is *Money for Nothing *by Dire Straits for similar reasons. 

So my question is, what songs do you guys think sound particularly great through your Grados?


----------



## joseph69

@jem0208 
Do you have Tidal or something similar so you can listen to 'The Falcon' on Two Of A Kind by Earl Klugh/Bob James?
I've mentioned this song once or twice before on this thread, so if you can definitely do so.


----------



## Annarob1947

Pete7 said:


> Could use some serious advice. I have a choice between used RS-1i or a brand new HF-3 at the same price. I've seen comparisons between RS2E and HF-3, but not to RS-1. Not expecting one to necessarily be better than the other, Im just not sure what the major differences would be.


The rs2e is a tually very,  very nice.
Bass, treble, separation  and it leaves the rs1e for dead.
Personal opinion,  but actually this is backed up by reviews of all models


----------



## slumberman

Hello all!
I searched and tried to find the right thing on my own but it’s been hard here in Europe, so I wanted to post and ask to see if anyone could suggest a place in EU where I could purchase a substitute plastic cap for my RS1, since one got lost.
Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Annarob1947 said:


> The rs2e is a tually very,  very nice.
> Bass, treble, separation  and it leaves the rs1e for dead.
> Personal opinion,  but actually this is backed up by reviews of all models


You should try the GS3000e.   I'm sure It will beat all of the Grado headphones on this list.   Only the PS2000e may do better than the GS3000e but if you add long listening comfort into the mix for all the Grado Headphones again I'm sure the GS3000e will win.


----------



## audiobomber

Annarob1947 said:


> The rs2e is a tually very,  very nice.
> Bass, treble, separation  and it leaves the rs1e for dead.
> Personal opinion,  but actually this is backed up by reviews of all models


I don't know where the chart came from, but the percentages are garbage.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

slumberman said:


> Hello all!
> I searched and tried to find the right thing on my own but it’s been hard here in Europe, so I wanted to post and ask to see if anyone could suggest a place in EU where I could purchase a substitute plastic cap for my RS1, since one got lost.
> Thank you in advance for your help!


Maybe Grado UK may be able to help you. 
Website is https://www.grado.co.uk
Email address for their aftercare support is support@grado.co.uk
They helped me with a very quick email reply (within a day) when I asked them about the correct wood oil to use for my GS3000e's


----------



## slumberman

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Maybe Grado UK may be able to help you.
> Website is https://www.grado.co.uk
> Email address for their aftercare support is support@grado.co.uk
> They helped me with a very quick email reply (within a day) when I asked them about the correct wood oil to use for my GS3000e's


Thank you!
Will shoot them an email


----------



## zazex

slumberman said:


> Hello all!
> I searched and tried to find the right thing on my own but it’s been hard here in Europe, so I wanted to post and ask to see if anyone could suggest a place in EU where I could purchase a substitute plastic cap for my RS1, since one got lost.
> Thank you in advance for your help!



Hi -

My suggestion to you is to search for "antenna caps".
Not entirely sure if that's what they're called in the UK,
but that's what they're generally called in the US.
Easily found online, esp. from Asian sellers who
ship globally.  I suggest you buy a big bag of assorted
sizes and colors as they're very inexpensive.  Then
just match one ;to your Grado's, put s tiny dab of 
cyanoacrylate, and you're good to go.


----------



## ruhenheiM

slumberman said:


> Hello all!
> I searched and tried to find the right thing on my own but it’s been hard here in Europe, so I wanted to post and ask to see if anyone could suggest a place in EU where I could purchase a substitute plastic cap for my RS1, since one got lost.
> Thank you in advance for your help!



if you contact grado, that's shouldn't be hard to get.
if you want to experiment a little bit maybe you could try this, i'm pretty sure you could order that part from them
http://www.ellevenacoustica.com/


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

zazex said:


> Hi -
> 
> My suggestion to you is to search for "antenna caps".
> Not entirely sure if that's what they're called in the UK,
> ...


But they won't have the Grado logo on them !


----------



## slumberman

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> But they won't have the Grado logo on them !


There’s no logo on my remaining plastic cap..


----------



## hollis7

hi, to long term Grado owners. How fare it in the long term? I am considering to buy a 10 years old unit in apparently good condition (sr225) but i'm not sure if it could appear some problems with drivers, cable, ... Any of you have them for most than ten years?


----------



## ESL-1 (May 20, 2020)

hollis7 said:


> hi, to long term Grado owners. How fare it in the long term? I am considering to buy a 10 years old unit in apparently good condition (sr225) but i'm not sure if it could appear some problems with drivers, cable, ... Any of you have them for most than ten years?


Not a problem and would be easy to fix if a problem ever did develope.  I have my RS1 since they were first made, 1994.  I listened to them for years as my only phone.  I still listen to them and they sound great and never needed any service other than to change the ear pads when worn.  I have a lot of years of Grados in my home and only one service, just a new wire.  They are great people to deal with (the whole family works at Grado). 

I would say go for it, you are bound to be happy.

Enjoy,
Be Safe

PS  Well, they should be well broken in as in good but if they have been sitting idle for a few years they could probably sound better after you put some listening time in on them.

Keep us posted.

This how my early RS1 looks today.  Still a killer phone and super comfortable


----------



## ESL-1

*The SR-225 series was always a sweet spot for very good performance at a very reasonable price.*


----------



## cgb3

ESL-1 said:


> *The SR-225 series was always a sweet spot for very good performance at a very reasonable price.*





ESL-1 said:


> Not a problem and would be easy to fix if a problem ever did develope.  I have my RS1 since they were first made, 1994.  I listened to them for years as my only phone.  I still listen to them and they sound great and never needed any service other than to change the ear pads when worn.  I have a lot of years of Grados in my home and only one service, just a new wire.  They are great people to deal with (the whole family works at Grado).
> 
> I would say go for it, you are bound to be happy.
> 
> ...


I purchased my original model SR 325 some 20 yrs. ago.

One gimbal recently cracked at the pin, resulting in the phone falling free. Several glue attempts failed.

I emailed Grado requesting assistance on purchasing a new gimbal (having been unsuccessful sourcing a replacement on the web). My email was answered within an hour or so. "Email them my address, and they'd send a replacement, gratis".

I recived the gimbal today in the mail. Listenting now (with my newish Schitt Asgard 3, a great improvement over my original Creek OBH-11). Good folks at Grado.


----------



## Dobrescu George

My in-depth written review about the SR80e is live now! This ain't a perfect headphone, but if you're an old-school rocker who enjoys some Bon Jovi, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest and such, they are a great headphone, with a colorful midrange, sparkly, forward treble, and good weight to each musical note, without being too thick  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2020/05/rock-on-grado-sr80e-on-ear-headphones.html


----------



## joseph69 (May 20, 2020)

slumberman said:


> Hello all!
> I searched and tried to find the right thing on my own but it’s been hard here in Europe, so I wanted to post and ask to see if anyone could suggest a place in EU where I could purchase a substitute plastic cap for my RS1, since one got lost.
> Thank you in advance for your help!


Look here, or go to, or order them from EU eBay member or your local hobby shop.
They're RC antenna caps.


----------



## rswannabe

I’ve got an original pair of SR60s I bought back in 1994 and other than having to replace the foam ear pads that disintegrated, they are in great shape and still sound fantastic.


----------



## ruhenheiM (May 21, 2020)

hollis7 said:


> hi, to long term Grado owners. How fare it in the long term? I am considering to buy a 10 years old unit in apparently good condition (sr225) but i'm not sure if it could appear some problems with drivers, cable, ... Any of you have them for most than ten years?



as long as it's been using in "normal" way, it's pretty much rare case for driver or cable failure in grado headphones, the only thing you need to replace is just the ear pads because it's only last for about 5-6 years at most unless you put them in ziplock bag

and if there is a problem with the headphone, as long as you live in us, just contact grado and they could fix it for you


----------



## hodgjy

I'm the newest member of the club after just taking delivery of the SR80e. They weren't what I was expecting based on what the internets was telling me. They have some excellent bass. Yes, the top end is airy and very crisp, but it's not eardrum blood-inducing terror as some would believe. 

I'm still breaking in my brain with them as I can only listen to them for a few hours at a time. I'm coming from the Sennheiser camp, so these require an adjustment, but so far I really like them. Glad I took a chance.

I also bought the L-Cush pads, but I didn't like them at all. They felt a little weird on my ears and made the top end a little too crisp. Maybe after some more brain bake, I'll try them again.


----------



## elvergun (May 25, 2020)

hodgjy said:


> I also bought the L-Cush pads, but I didn't like them at all. They felt a little weird on my ears and made the top end a little too crisp. Maybe after some more brain bake, I'll try them again.



The only pads I can stand on a Grado are the 414s.    Anything else make my ears itch like hell.  

But pads aside, my love affair with Grado will never end.   I want to buy an RS-2 next...I keep checking the sales forum but no one is selling theirs.


----------



## cgb3

elvergun said:


> The only pads I can stand on a Grado are the 414s.    Anything else make my ears itch like hell.
> 
> But pads aside, my love affair with Grado will never end.   I want to buy an RS-2 next...I keep checking the sales forum but no one is selling theirs.


Itching is a sign of irritation. I suggest you clean your pads of sufficants. Use a mild detergent (I use Ivory liquid), and immerse each pad. Squeeze the pad dry, repeat 3 times. Air dry.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

elvergun said:


> The only pads I can stand on a Grado are the 414s.    Anything else make my ears itch like hell.
> 
> But pads aside, my love affair with Grado will never end.   I want to buy an RS-2 next...I keep checking the sales forum but no one is selling theirs.


For second hand headphones (and many other hifi equipment around the world) check out hifishark - https://www.hifishark.com 
You can refine your search down to location and type of equipment you are looking for.    It lists adverts from all of the major hifi sites including Head-Fi.org


----------



## elvergun

cgb3 said:


> Itching is a sign of irritation.



Itching is a sign that the pads are irritating.  LOL

But I'll try washing them...'cause I have nothing to lose.


----------



## vincentc

Hello guys, 

I have been a grado's fan since my GS1000 have landed on my desk. I am looking for some information on re-cabling, I do not have any bias for or against cable mods. 
I have noticed that the cables between the headphones and the T junctions are starting to get weak (specifically at the T junction section).

Do you have any recommendation?


----------



## elira

vincentc said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have been a grado's fan since my GS1000 have landed on my desk. I am looking for some information on re-cabling, I do not have any bias for or against cable mods.
> I have noticed that the cables between the headphones and the T junctions are starting to get weak (specifically at the T junction section).
> ...


I know moon audio does cable mods with Grados. You could also contact Grado for them to replace the cable. The hard part of the cable mod is to remove the glue to take it apart. Supposedly Grado has a way of removing the glue without damaging the cup.


----------



## Krissdevalnor

Hi Everybody,
new member of the Grado team, I come to ask for advice. I bought a GH3 barely 2 years ago and the right pad is completely detached from the headband. I am disappointed in the quality for the price sold. But I love this headphone so much that I find it great anyway.
Has someone already had this problem?


----------



## ruhenheiM

Krissdevalnor said:


> Hi Everybody,
> new member of the Grado team, I come to ask for advice. I bought a GH3 barely 2 years ago and the right pad is completely detached from the headband. I am disappointed in the quality for the price sold. But I love this headphone so much that I find it great anyway.
> Has someone already had this problem?


what do you mean by detached? is it the black plastic block that hold the gimbal/yoke? do you have any picture?


----------



## Krissdevalnor




----------



## ruhenheiM

ahhh yeah sometimes that's happen, rarely, but it happens. normally you need to apply some force to shake those things off but rarely it just fell off, no idea why( i haven't experience it myself). you just need to pop that back in, it'll hold, at least in my case

i don't know if grado put some glue for it or not but i reckon probably not


----------



## Krissdevalnor

I do not know how it is mounted, but it does not hold when I put it even by forcing a little. I don't dare put on glue for fear of the result


ruhenheiM said:


> ahhh yeah sometimes that's happen, rarely, but it happens. normally you need to apply some force to shake those things off but rarely it just fell off, no idea why( i haven't experience it myself). you just need to pop that back in, it'll hold, at least in my case
> 
> i don't know if grado put some glue for it or not but i reckon probably not


I do not know how it is mounted, but it does not hold when I put it even by forcing a little. I don't dare put on glue for fear of the result


----------



## ruhenheiM

Krissdevalnor said:


> I do not know how it is mounted, but it does not hold when I put it even by forcing a little. I don't dare put on glue for fear of the result



sorry to hear that, in that case you need to ask your dealer or try to contact grado, perhaps there's some faulty instruments in your unit.
in my case, i need to detached those part to change the headband, 3 headphones, sr60, rs1, and ps1000e, for all of them i just pop them back in, and they all hold, i didn't put any glue in it since i didn't see any glue residue in those part so i reckon grado probably not put glue in the first place


----------



## Krissdevalnor

ruhenheiM said:


> sorry to hear that, in that case you need to ask your dealer or try to contact grado, perhaps there's some faulty instruments in your unit.
> in my case, i need to detached those part to change the headband, 3 headphones, sr60, rs1, and ps1000e, for all of them i just pop them back in, and they all hold, i didn't put any glue in it since i didn't see any glue residue in those part so i reckon grado probably not put glue in the first place



Yes that's what I think too. I will take it to my dealer. With events happening at covid it's just going to be a little more complicated. thanks a lot for your help


----------



## Douger333

Looking at my GH4's I think you could try sliding the headband up a little, exposing a little more of the metal band. There is probably a nub inside the block that engages the hole and holds it... Good luck!
Doug


----------



## Krissdevalnor

Douger333 said:


> Looking at my GH4's I think you could try sliding the headband up a little, exposing a little more of the metal band. There is probably a nub inside the block that engages the hole and holds it... Good luck!
> Doug



Thank you very much for this advice. I tried to put it back but I can't do it and I'm afraid of making it worse (it s only plastic inside). I will first see with my dealer what he tells me. Thanks everyone


----------



## cgb3

elvergun said:


> Itching is a sign that the pads are irritating.  LOL
> 
> But I'll try washing them...'cause I have nothing to lose.


Happy to supply a laugh.

I had a reaction to a recent pair of IEM's (Drop NobleX). My skin where the ears meet the skull were scaly with a fluid emission. The irritation matched the IEM's cable routing.

Before going to my dermatologist, I applied a topical steroid cream, and wiped my IEM's cables down several times with alcohol using a microfiber cloth. The skin cleared up, no more problems.

I always wash new clothing, and rely on certain proven personal wash products.

I hope the pad washing works for you.


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> i don't know if grado put some glue for it or not but i reckon probably not


Yes, Grado glues their rod blocks because I've had some real hard time removing a few and could see the dried glue on the spring steel (headband).



Krissdevalnor said:


> I do not know how it is mounted, but it does not hold when I put it even by forcing a little. I don't dare put on glue for fear of the result


Pull yourself together and apply a light coating of plastic model glue on the end of spring steel (headband) and push it back into the rod block and let it dry. Your headphones will be fine after that. Also, there is nothing else that holds the spring steel (headband) and rod block together, at all.


----------



## elvergun

lakej said:


> The foam on my PS500 is disinterigating



If you have not had a set of Grado pads disintegrate on you at least once then you are not a true Grado fan.

It is a write of passage.   You should have inserted a happy smiley instead of the sad one you used. 😎


----------



## TubeStack (May 29, 2020)

elvergun said:


> If you have not had a set of Grado pads disintegrate on you at least once then you are not a true Grado fan.
> 
> It is a write of passage.   You should have inserted a happy smiley instead of the sad one you used. 😎



I just got a new set of pads for my 80s.  The new ones are quite different, smaller and more abrasive feeling, and seem to be a totally different material..  Not sure when they changed them?  The old ones were nice and soft, much more comfy.  However the new material seems to let a bit more detail through.

Have also had to replace my 325is pads,  new ones weren’t any different.

But yes, seems to be a rite of passage for Grado lovers.


----------



## Chodi

I had ordered several earpads to try on my RS2e but never got around to this one until today. Holly cow these angled L pads opened the sound stage and brought out more tonal separation. Cheap and simple upgrade. Interesting that these still rest on part of the ear they are not totally over ear but the sound is worth the change. Here is a link to the ones I ordered but please note I'm sure you can find the manufacturers website to order direct (sorry for the Thai pricing). Maybe it is just the angle of these pads that is opening things up? Still maintains great focus.

https://www.lazada.co.th/products/m...ear-cups-style-g-i591688897-s1107670253.html?


----------



## ruhenheiM

https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/l602518009
holy what!!




i'm curious if that's really the original manual instructions from grado or was it printed by dealer?


----------



## rswannabe

Something I didn't think about when I modded my SR60's to be a single removeable 3.5mm cable is that I could then pick up a 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable with iPhone controls.  It's really great to be to control the iPhone with my Grados while I'm out and about.


----------



## joseph69

Chodi said:


> I had ordered several earpads to try on my RS2e but never got around to this one until today. Holly cow these angled L pads opened the sound stage and brought out more tonal separation. Cheap and simple upgrade. Interesting that these still rest on part of the ear they are not totally over ear but the sound is worth the change. Here is a link to the ones I ordered but please note I'm sure you can find the manufacturers website to order direct (sorry for the Thai pricing). Maybe it is just the angle of these pads that is opening things up? Still maintains great focus.
> 
> https://www.lazada.co.th/products/m...ear-cups-style-g-i591688897-s1107670253.html?


These pads seem very interesting to me, and I'd really like to try them. I'd like to order a pair, but not at this time due to COVID-19 and the delays in shipping, but I'm going to save the link for the future and buy them. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Chodi

joseph69 said:


> These pads seem very interesting to me, and I'd really like to try them. I'd like to order a pair, but not at this time due to COVID-19 and the delays in shipping, but I'm going to save the link for the future and buy them. Thanks for posting them.


You can order them direct from the manufacturer here just be careful to pick the angled L pads

https://misodiko.com/collections/ea...i-rs1e-gs1000i-gs1000e-gs2000e-ps1000-ps1000e


----------



## eeagle

joseph69 said:


> Yes, Grado glues their rod blocks because I've had some real hard time removing a few and could see the dried glue on the spring steel (headband).
> 
> 
> Pull yourself together and apply a light coating of plastic model glue on the end of spring steel (headband) and push it back into the rod block and let it dry. Your headphones will be fine after that. Also, there is nothing else that holds the spring steel (headband) and rod block together, at all.



@Krissdevalnor I agree with the above recommendation.  In fact when the same thing happened to my trusty SR60's (many years old originals) I called Grado and the glue trick was what they recommended, and it is still holding today.


----------



## Rebel Chris

New gradofan checking in. 





When I bought my 325e I immediately switched to the beautiful audio Merano pads. 

Was supprised I did like the stockpads on the GH2. Tempting to try the one chodi suggests.


----------



## Philimon

Chodi said:


> You can order them direct from the manufacturer here just be careful to pick the angled L pads
> 
> https://misodiko.com/collections/ea...i-rs1e-gs1000i-gs1000e-gs2000e-ps1000-ps1000e



Geekria appears to sell the same pad on Amazon.:
https://www.amazon.com/Geekria-Earp...&keywords=grado+geekria&qid=1591030640&sr=8-6

I have them but not tried yet, because they are out on loan. Measurements and subjective impressions were good (compared to L and G pads). Relevant info is in Symphones v9 thread at other friendly forum.


----------



## Chodi (Jun 1, 2020)

Philimon said:


> Geekria appears to sell the same pad on Amazon.:
> https://www.amazon.com/Geekria-Earp...&keywords=grado+geekria&qid=1591030640&sr=8-6
> 
> I have them but not tried yet, because they are out on loan. Measurements and subjective impressions were good (compared to L and G pads). Relevant info is in Symphones v9 thread at other friendly forum.


I viewed your link to Amazon and yes that is obviously the exact same pad. As usual someone is importing from the manufacturer and changed the name. Common with Asian goods. Those pads on Amazon are exactly what  I have. I still am surprised at how very good they sound on my RS2e. A very cheap and very obvious upgrade in sound quality.


----------



## elvergun

Chodi said:


> I viewed your link to Amazon and yes that is obviously the exact same pad. As usual someone is importing from the manufacturer and changed the name. Common with China goods. Those pads on Amazon are exactly what  I have. I still am surprised at how very good they sound on my RS2e. A very cheap and very obvious upgrade in sound quality.



That is a weir oval opening.  What is it supposed to do?    The price is not crazy...tempting.


----------



## Chodi

elvergun said:


> That is a weir oval opening.  What is it supposed to do?    The price is not crazy...tempting.


Yes when I saw it I thought the opening was weird also. That is one reason I never got around to trying it. Remember I said it sort of fits on ear and over the ear at the same time but very comfortable. It is not a rip off of the stock Grado L pad it is something different. It works. You mount it with the thin part of the angle facing forward of course as you would any other headphone.


----------



## kostas6a3

Huge text !!!!  I'm looking to change the earbuds from the RS 1e. Is there a suggestion or to order the original ones?


----------



## joseph69

Chodi said:


> You can order them direct from the manufacturer here just be careful to pick the angled L pads
> 
> https://misodiko.com/collections/ea...i-rs1e-gs1000i-gs1000e-gs2000e-ps1000-ps1000e


Thanks for the link.



Rebel Chris said:


> New gradofan checking in.


NIce looking, as well as very comfortable looking headband pad.


----------



## kostas6a3

Thanks Joshef for the link.


----------



## joseph69

Philimon said:


> Geekria appears to sell the same pad on Amazon.:
> https://www.amazon.com/Geekria-Earp...&keywords=grado+geekria&qid=1591030640&sr=8-6


Thanks for the link.


----------



## kostas6a3

joseph69 said:


> Thanks for the link.


Ii tried them and they didn't work well. they are bigger than they ooriginal  are and did not fit my ears properly. thanks


----------



## joseph69

They're bigger than which, the Grado G or L cushions?


----------



## kostas6a3

I think it is L. https://www.amazon.de/Grado-GS1000-...KEZYT01E91E&psc=1&refRID=0TTD4FATMKEZYT01E91E


----------



## Chodi

joseph69 said:


> They're bigger than which, the Grado G or L cushions?


They are certainly bigger than the G cushions. They rest on ear unlike the Grado L. They are designed to rest on ear but angle so that the thin portion rests forward.


----------



## Chodi

kostas6a3 said:


> I think it is L. https://www.amazon.de/Grado-GS1000-...KEZYT01E91E&psc=1&refRID=0TTD4FATMKEZYT01E91E


The inside that goes onto the cup is shaped very differently than that example


----------



## joseph69

The Grado L cushions are on-ear & the Grado G cushions are over-ear, so which are you saying the cushions in the link are bigger than?


----------



## Chodi (Jun 2, 2020)

joseph69 said:


> The Grado L cushions are on-ear & the Grado G cushions are over-ear, so which are you saying the cushions in the link are bigger than?


I had to laugh. I wrote that backward. Of course the G is over ear and these are on ear yet they are overall the size of a G cushion in order to maintain the angle in use. They also have what appears a very odd large notch on the mounting side. I finally realized that was to position them correctly so that the thin side faces forward. Sort of a guide. I cannot see that it serves any other purpose.


----------



## kostas6a3

The interior was the same, the exterior was about 1" larger and I didn't like my ears


----------



## Chodi

kostas6a3 said:


> The interior was the same, the exterior was about 1" larger and I didn't like my ears


Ear pads like headphones are a very personal thing. Since these are on ear I can certainly see how they would not work for everyone. The standard over ear Grado pad works for some people who don't like anything touching their ear.


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Jun 2, 2020)

audiobomber said:


> I don't know where the chart came from, but the percentages are garbage.


@audiobomber , I think I found that chart, here.  It’s over four years old... that’s why it doesn’t include the GS3000e, I would imagine.

In studying it, it looks like the percentages are just based on where in a rank order a particular headphone sits.  The differences between successive percentages are constant, which is why I think the OP just rank ordered the headphones and then placed percentages spanning from 0 to 100% from low to high.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

ruthieandjohn said:


> @audiobomber , I think I found that chart, here.  It’s over four years old... *that’s why it doesn’t include the GS3000e,* I would imagine.
> 
> In studying it, it looks like the percentages are just based on where in a rank order a particular headphone sits.  The differences between successive percentages are constant, which is why I think the OP just rank ordered the headphones and then placed percentages spanning from 0 to 100% from low to high.


I think if the GS3000e's were included they would crush most of the other Grado's.   I think regarding overall sound presentation and emotion in the music to my ears they are the best Grado make.  Possibly only the PS2000e would compete (I need to hear a pair) but then I don't think they would sound as emotional and organic.  Also the weight of the PS1000's (I had for a few weeks back in 2012) and PS2000's are crazy heavy whereas the GS3000e is the most comfortable headphone I have ever used with no weight issues at all.  They cocobola wood also looks amazing and the extra wide black leather headband looks and feels great and is definitely one of the best looking Grado headphones.


----------



## Rebel Chris

Time to take things professional. Had to hear for myself the difference between professional series and the statement series....and the way it looks and feels, just beautiful


----------



## gregorya

Rebel Chris said:


> Time to take things professional. Had to hear for myself the difference between professional series and the statement series....and the way it looks and feels, just beautiful


How do you like the sound?


----------



## joseph69

gregorya said:


> How do you like the sound?


Was going to ask the same question.
I've never had the opportunity to hear any of the PS500 series. 
From reading impressions, it seems they would pair well with brighter upstream gear.


----------



## Rebel Chris

Difficult to say: first impression is low-end is more tight, more punch. Not a big difference between my sr325e.

I'm second owner: headphone is 3 months old, barely used, so maybe sound will chance more in the future. 

Weight is good, not to heavy.


----------



## elvergun

Rebel Chris said:


> Difficult to say: first impression is low-end is more tight, more punch. Not a big difference between my sr325e.
> 
> I'm second owner: headphone is 3 months old, barely used, so maybe sound will chance more in the future.
> 
> Weight is good, not to heavy.



Is the Oris a good match with the PS500 or do recommend some other brand?  😎


----------



## treebug

elvergun said:


> Is the Oris a good match with the PS500 or do recommend some other brand?  😎



IWC  'Spitfire' is good with my PS2000e.


----------



## Rebel Chris

Beautifu IWC watch: seize is perfect. Oris are nice, but don't keep value. I like divers so a black Oris 1000m it is.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Sorry guys for delay in writing about my experiences over the last few weeks with my new Grado GS3000e's.   It will follow some time next week. 

Just for now, I will say that these are just awesome headphones.  Superb sound, superbly comfortable and look fantastic.   Grado have nailed it with this headphone.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Sorry guys for delay in writing about my experiences over the last few weeks with my new Grado GS3000e's.   It will follow some time next week.
> 
> Just for now, I will say that these are just awesome headphones.  Superb sound, superbly comfortable and look fantastic.   Grado have nailed it with this headphone.


i help you with teaser







Spoiler: some worthless review



http://blog.gradolabs.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/WHF-July2020-Grado-1160x1633.jpg


and now! for the the "the review"! ( with this background music )


bam! insert your review...


----------



## elvergun

treebug said:


> IWC  'Spitfire' is good with my PS2000e.


Beautiful.  

People who are not into watches will not know just what a great watch that is.  

I've been eyeing a Portugieser for a long time...but the crazy price has kept me at bay (for now).


----------



## elvergun

This one pairs well with my SR60.


----------



## THGM

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Sorry guys for delay in writing about my experiences over the last few weeks with my new Grado GS3000e's. It will follow some time next week.
> 
> Just for now, I will say that these are just awesome headphones. Superb sound, superbly comfortable and look fantastic. Grado have nailed it with this headphone.



Well, that's the conclusion sorted...   Pleased you are enjoying the GS3000e's, I look forward to your write-up.


----------



## Leicachamp

I will also give you my update on the Gs3000e

I burnt the phones for over 3 weeks. Could not fall in love with it. It sounded pretty flat with no bounce to the music/prat. It also sounded pretty distant. Overall I found it boring!!!

I was so frustrated with it that I went and bought a Rs1e to  hopefully get the lovely Grado sound I missed. 

Luckily I thought I give the Gs3000e eq as suggested by Gippy. I’m a NO eq guy. No headphone should need eq to sound decent. Wow I was dead wrong. I + 2db at 100 and 200 and -2db at 6k. What a transformation. The GS suddenly had a infectious bouncy sound that I liked. Utterly infectious sound. The mids seemed to more prominent. So happy that I regret buying the Rs1e!!!

So to those who were adverse to eq. Give it a try.

I wished I eq a pair of Gs1000i that I had a month ago. Found them to be very lean and bright. Did not understand all the raves on this phone. Maybe a bit of Eq would have helped.


----------



## Leicachamp

Btw I eq in Roon. I’m newb to eq so I may have been lucky with my settings. Will experiment more in coming days. But so far I’m a happy Chappy.


----------



## Chodi

Leicachamp said:


> Btw I eq in Roon. I’m newb to eq so I may have been lucky with my settings. Will experiment more in coming days. But so far I’m a happy Chappy.


I would be interested to know what dac and amp you are using?


----------



## Leicachamp

Chodi said:


> I would be interested to know what dac and amp you are using?


----------



## Leicachamp

LUMIN T2 server dac and

http://gpoint-audio.com/new-riviera...ted-amplifier-test-by-fidelio-on-musicalhead/


----------



## Chodi

Leicachamp said:


> LUMIN T2 server dac and
> 
> http://gpoint-audio.com/new-riviera...ted-amplifier-test-by-fidelio-on-musicalhead/


You have some seriously high end equipment so your reported results can't be blamed on that. The sales of the RS1e have not been good compared to the RS2e largely due to the reviews and reports from users. There was also the driver problem. The driver not mounting flush on the early RS1e but that has long been resolved.


----------



## Leicachamp

Thankyou 

Yeah never needed eq on Final Audio headphones, Sony Z1r or even my PS1000e( which I sold to fund the GS3000)

Had a pair of Gs1000i that I had for a very short time. If I eq that I may have liked it.

Have very fond memories of old button RS2 that I hope the Rs1e can rekindle.

Maybe part of the charm and sound of those old Grados are due to the flat pads.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Leicachamp said:


> I will also give you my update on the Gs3000e
> 
> I burnt the phones for over 3 weeks. Could not fall in love with it. It sounded pretty flat with no bounce to the music/prat. It also sounded pretty distant. Overall I found it boring!!!
> 
> ...


I am finding my GS3000e's having plenty of "infectious bouncy sound" too but with no EQing needed direct out of my Hugo 2.   It has never sounded to my ears " pretty flat with no bounce to the music/prat" at all.  In fact the complete opposite.   

I think because the GS3000e is so transparent and "takes no prisoners" when it comes to revealing the quality of the system and the music source, it's vitally important you have the best headphone system possible and the best quality music source possible to get the best out of the GS3000e's.    

They are a high performing headphone so should be linked to other high performing audio components that are as transparent as possible.  Then you will really hear music productions that are poor, good, great and amazing productions and recordings.  

The poor ones you just don't bother hearing anymore.  You will be surprised how many very well known even famous music artists that have made a lot of money with making very poor music productions and recordings.  And yet there are many not so well known music artists and groups out there that make excellent music productions and recordings.  It's not genre specific either.


----------



## Nicolas from France

Hi,

Got a SR80e a few month back and i am loving it.  Planning to upgrade to the RS2e....Would the difference be obvious in sound? What would be the main differences? Maily listening to classical and a bit of jazz and rock...

Thanks


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Nicolas from France said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got a SR80e a few month back and i am loving it.  Planning to upgrade to the RS2e....Would the difference be obvious in sound? What would be the main differences? Maily listening to classical and a bit of jazz and rock...
> 
> Thanks


I have never heard the RS2e but going from the SR80e to the GS3000e was a huge improvement in sound.  Everything improved i.e. smoother, clearer and more separation and texture in the treble, deeper and more detail and texture in the bass, much more clarity and separation and texture in the midrange and the overall sound stage and depth is much bigger.   Also the GS's are much more comfortable than the SR80e's.  The SR80's though are no slouch and for the money are great value for money and would be a perfect partner for the Chord Mojo.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jun 5, 2020)

told ya, after lockdown edition yo!





https://gradolabs.com/headphones/limited-editions/item/124-hemp
using flat pad also
https://www.4ourears.net/product_p/4e-hemp-le.htm?fromgrado=yes
$420


----------



## elvergun

ruhenheiM said:


> https://gradolabs.com/headphones/limited-editions/item/124-hemp
> using flat pad also
> https://www.4ourears.net/product_p/4e-hemp-le.htm?fromgrado=yes
> $420



The cups are beautiful.   The first thing I would do is to remove the button.


----------



## ruhenheiM

elvergun said:


> The cups are beautiful.   The first thing I would do is to remove the button.


i kinda like the button looks, i know removing it would improve sound but to do such mod on limited edition grado probably not a wise move



Leicachamp said:


> Thankyou
> 
> Yeah never needed eq on Final Audio headphones, Sony Z1r or even my PS1000e( which I sold to fund the GS3000)
> 
> ...



how much difference between ps1000e and gs3000? is it pretty much similar? side step or upgrade?


----------



## elvergun

ruhenheiM said:


> i kinda like the button looks



The button is okay looking...but it just seems kinda gimmicky.


----------



## ruhenheiM

elvergun said:


> The button is okay looking...but it just seems kinda gimmicky.


my guessing it's just for the look, vintage on ear grado pretty much all having button and flat pad, with that kind of grains, it's just look super antique


----------



## Rebel Chris

Maybe the Grado Hemp design has to grow on me. Like the classic button better. 

I really appreciate the fact Grado comes up with 'affordable' limeted editions. Not only 1k or higher.

Grado, I would like to see a teak or blackwood edition. (Looking jealous at ZMF)


----------



## elvergun

Rebel Chris said:


> I really appreciate the fact Grado comes up with 'affordable' limeted editions.



The limited edition I would really like to see is the one with a detachable cables.


----------



## ruhenheiM

elvergun said:


> The limited edition I would really like to see is the one with a detachable cables.


it's already on the market. just send them to moon audio  it's pretty much limited edition, haven't seen plenty of them


----------



## TheMiddleSky

ruhenheiM said:


> https://gradolabs.com/headphones/limited-editions/item/124-hemp
> using flat pad also
> https://www.4ourears.net/product_p/4e-hemp-le.htm?fromgrado=yes
> $420



Crazily beautiful!


----------



## Gippy (Jun 5, 2020)

The Grado Hemp is a big meme. $420. I don't think I'll jump the gun on it immediately, though. The idea of buying a headphone that is literally a medium density fiberboard mashup (hemp + maple) instead of a true tonewood doesn't sit well with me. What's next, a Grado with cups made of particle board? Also, my experience with their maple headphones (GH1, GS2000e) is that they're tuned brighter than usual. Perhaps that's why they're using flat pads, as using the L or G cushions would make the treble way too hot.

Hopefully whoever gets this can compare it against the other wooden Grados in the ballpark: GH3, RS2e, and HF3. I have a feeling that the HF3 would come out as the winner, as it was tuned for more discerning ears. The problem is that other than collectors or retail shops, few people have multiple mid-priced models. It's better to just save and go for one of the high-end models.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Gippy said:


> The Grado Hemp is a big meme. $420. I don't think I'll jump the gun on it immediately, though. The idea of buying a headphone that is literally a medium density fiberboard mashup (hemp + maple) instead of a true tonewood doesn't sit well with me. What's next, a Grado with cups made of particle board?
> 
> Also, my experience with their maple headphones (GH1, GS2000e) is that they're tuned brighter than usual. Perhaps that's why they're using flat pads, as using the L or G cushions would make the treble way too hot.


isn't mdf board being used for most of speaker enclosure? or was it plywood?


----------



## TooFrank

elvergun said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> People who are not into watches will not know just what a great watch that is.
> 
> I've been eyeing a Portugieser for a long time...but the crazy price has kept me at bay (for now).


Go for the Portugieser. I bought one 2,5 years ago after looking for several years. It was a tough decision but I’ve never looked back. With a brown strap it is an excellent match with both the GH2 and the GS2ke...


----------



## peskypesky

elvergun said:


> The limited edition I would really like to see is the one with a detachable cables.


I would prefer that to be in unlimited production.


----------



## elvergun

TooFrank said:


> Go for the Portugieser. I bought one 2,5 years ago after looking for several years. It was a tough decision but I’ve never looked back. With a brown strap it is an excellent match with both the GH2 and the GS2ke...



Well, see, that is the problem...I don't have a GH2.

Once I get the GH2 I'll get the the Portugieser.  😶


----------



## ogidigo

Wanting to start at the Grado world. Which one would you guys recommend as the first one?


----------



## blaked

38 ohms? Is this a new driver? Everything else was/is 32 ohms, to my recollection.

And $420 for a hemp model... now _that's_ funny.


----------



## gregorya (Jun 5, 2020)

blaked said:


> 38 ohms? Is this a new driver? Everything else was/is 32 ohms, to my recollection.



I noticed the same thing... maybe they like the number because it's a little higher (to go along with all of the references in their website write up)...


----------



## MacedonianHero

I'm listening to Shelby Lynne's new self titled album tonight with my Hugo2 and PS2000e...simply put, these are the best Grado headphones I've heard and among some of the best period. They are so open, energetic and in the end: joyful...which in my opinion is the most important!


----------



## Rebel Chris

ogidigo said:


> Wanting to start at the Grado world. Which one would you guys recommend as the first one?



Depends on your budget. My first Grado was a sr325e. A HF3 is also really nice. 

You can try the second hand marketplace. There some real bargains.


----------



## SilverGrey

I have owned my SR80e’s for a few months now and I have to say I wish I’d bought them much sooner (I’m always late to the party)!

With working from home for the last few months I’ve been able to wear them whilst working. Obviously something I wouldn’t be able to do in the office. 

What is really striking is how well they work with all genres. I listen to a lot of electronic music and love the balanced sound. I can listen to it for long periods without feeling fatigued. Bass is definitely there, but so clean and tight, and there’s wonderful separation. I’m constantly enjoying hearing new things in the music.


----------



## Nicolas from France

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> I have never heard the RS2e but going from the SR80e to the GS3000e was a huge improvement in sound.  Everything improved i.e. smoother, clearer and more separation and texture in the treble, deeper and more detail and texture in the bass, much more clarity and separation and texture in the midrange and the overall sound stage and depth is much bigger.   Also the GS's are much more comfortable than the SR80e's.  The SR80's though are no slouch and for the money are great value for money and would be a perfect partner for the Chord Mojo.



I am using an Ifi Nano Black Label as dac/amp.The GS3000e is out of my budget. I want to upgrade from my SR80e and  like the look of the RS2e but i wonder it will be such an improvement from the rs80e for the value...


----------



## ruhenheiM

ogidigo said:


> Wanting to start at the Grado world. Which one would you guys recommend as the first one?



the low end stuff always a good start for grado,


----------



## peskypesky

MacedonianHero said:


> I'm listening to Shelby Lynne's new self titled album tonight with my Hugo2 and PS2000e...simply put, these are the best Grado headphones I've heard and among some of the best period. They are so open, energetic and in the end: joyful...which in my opinion is the most important!


for that kind of money, they better sound good. 

and cook you dinner and take out the trash and do your laundry!


----------



## peskypesky

SilverGrey said:


> I have owned my SR80e’s for a few months now and I have to say I wish I’d bought them much sooner (I’m always late to the party)!
> 
> With working from home for the last few months I’ve been able to wear them whilst working. Obviously something I wouldn’t be able to do in the office.
> 
> What is really striking is how well they work with all genres. I listen to a lot of electronic music and love the balanced sound. I can listen to it for long periods without feeling fatigued. Bass is definitely there, but so clean and tight, and there’s wonderful separation. I’m constantly enjoying hearing new things in the music.


I thought I was late to the party when I bought my SR80s about 12 years ago! I fell in love with them quickly. Wore them til they fell apart. Bought a pair of Alessandro MS1's and wore those til THEY fell apart.

I love the Grado sound. I was raving about them so much to my brother that he bought a pair of PS1000s several years ago. He hasn't felt any need to buy anything else.


----------



## jem0208

SilverGrey said:


> I have owned my SR80e’s for a few months now and I have to say I wish I’d bought them much sooner (I’m always late to the party)!
> 
> With working from home for the last few months I’ve been able to wear them whilst working. Obviously something I wouldn’t be able to do in the office.
> 
> What is really striking is how well they work with all genres. I listen to a lot of electronic music and love the balanced sound. I can listen to it for long periods without feeling fatigued. Bass is definitely there, but so clean and tight, and there’s wonderful separation. I’m constantly enjoying hearing new things in the music.


That's been my experience as well.

Just after I ordered my SR80e's I did some more reading and found a lot of comments online along the lines of "Grados suck, they have no bass" etc. which worried me as I listen to a pretty eclectic mix of music.

My experience with them has been amazing though. The bass is certainly less prominent but it's really tight and clean. I've been enjoying my electronic music even more with the SR80e's as they've revealed a bunch of detail which I hadn't been able to hear before.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

ogidigo said:


> Wanting to start at the Grado world. Which one would you guys recommend as the first one?


Whatever you can afford.   I initally went for the SR80e and liked the sound so much I thought...well why not get the GS3000e...you only live once..... One of the best decisions I made in my headfi hobby.....awesome headphone.  Will most probably last me through my lifetime and will be passed onto my family when I am long gone.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

MacedonianHero said:


> I'm listening to Shelby Lynne's new self titled album tonight with my Hugo2 and PS2000e...simply put, these are the best Grado headphones I've heard and among some of the best period. They are so open, energetic and in the end: joyful...which in my opinion is the most important!


I need to listen to a pair of PS2000e's also with my Hugo 2 and compare with my GS3000e's.    I'm loving my GS3000e's.   Now have well over 100 hours burn in time on them and have noticed the change in sound from new.


----------



## acguitar84

I guess my headamp gsx mini is shipping now, so I should have it in a few days. Can't wait to hear it with my PS1000e. The Jotunheim and the PS1000e didn't have much synergy, they sounded too bright with the Jotunheim. Going to be fun so see if there's a difference, or even a big difference.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ogidigo said:


> Wanting to start at the Grado world. Which one would you guys recommend as the first one?


RS2e!!


----------



## elvergun

ogidigo said:


> Wanting to start at the Grado world. Which one would you guys recommend as the first one?



Start with the SR60.   If you like what you hear then you can do some research in this thread to find a suitable upgrade.   If you do upgrade, the SR60 can then become your beater or backup set (or you can sell it or trade it).


----------



## MacedonianHero

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> I need to listen to a pair of PS2000e's also with my Hugo 2 and compare with my GS3000e's.    I'm loving my GS3000e's.   Now have well over 100 hours burn in time on them and have noticed the change in sound from new.



They are voiced fairly closely to my ears. The GS3000e's comfort is improved due to their lighter weight...but the bass goes a bit deeper and the smoother treble (along with slightly improved imaging) puts the PS2000e ahead to my ears. Both are outstanding though.


----------



## treebug

MacedonianHero said:


> They are voiced fairly closely to my ears. The GS3000e's comfort is improved due to their lighter weight...but the bass goes a bit deeper and the smoother treble (along with slightly improved imaging) puts the PS2000e ahead to my ears. Both are outstanding though.



PS2000e is superb. Haven't heard the GS3000e and nearly went for it due to the lighter weight but so glad I decided on the PS2000e. Was concerned when I removed it from the box and felt the weight but on the head it's comfortable (for Grado) and I'm surprised how long I can wear it, probably down to the wider headband and light grip. Soundstage is terrific and my HD800 is now sitting in a cupboard!


----------



## MacedonianHero

treebug said:


> PS2000e is superb. Haven't heard the GS3000e and nearly went for it due to the lighter weight but so glad I decided on the PS2000e. Was concerned when I removed it from the box and felt the weight but on the head it's comfortable (for Grado) and I'm surprised how long I can wear it, probably down to the wider headband and light grip. Soundstage is terrific and my HD800 is now sitting in a cupboard!



The larg ear pads and weight re-distribution make them great headphones for long listening sessions for me too.


----------



## eeagle

elvergun said:


> Start with the SR60.   If you like what you hear then you can do some research in this thread to find a suitable upgrade.   If you do upgrade, the SR60 can then become your beater or backup set (or you can sell it or trade it).


@ogidigo I agree the SR60 is just amazing for the price and sound and was my first Grado.


----------



## Krutsch

ogidigo said:


> Wanting to start at the Grado world. Which one would you guys recommend as the first one?



I will break with some others here and give you this piece of advice: start with something relatively low cost, considering the Grado line.

Maybe the SR125e for $150 US (I bought these for my daughter and she hated them, so I gave them to my stepson).

To be brutally honest, all of the Grado models I've listened to all have a common sound signature ... and it's love/hate experience for most people. If you love the sound, move up the chain for a bigger sound stage, et al. But if you don't care for the sound, moving up the chain won't change your opinion. As always, YMMV.


----------



## Gippy

Krutsch said:


> I will break with some others here and give you this piece of advice: start with something relatively low cost, considering the Grado line.



Yeah, go with the SR80e ($100) or the HF3 ($350) if you want a woodie, as it has a better build quality with a leather headband and braided cable. You can ignore every other model unless you know exactly what you want.


----------



## XLR8

Gippy said:


> The Grado Hemp is a big meme. $420. I don't think I'll jump the gun on it immediately, though. The idea of buying a headphone that is literally a medium density fiberboard mashup (hemp + maple) instead of a true tonewood doesn't sit well with me. What's next, a Grado with cups made of particle board? Also, my experience with their maple headphones (GH1, GS2000e) is that they're tuned brighter than usual. Perhaps that's why they're using flat pads, as using the L or G cushions would make the treble way too hot.
> 
> Hopefully whoever gets this can compare it against the other wooden Grados in the ballpark: GH3, RS2e, and HF3. I have a feeling that the HF3 would come out as the winner, as it was tuned for more discerning ears. The problem is that other than collectors or retail shops, few people have multiple mid-priced models. It's better to just save and go for one of the high-end models.



I'd love to see upgrades internally and not aesthetically. 
Jonathon really likes his wood.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> I need to listen to a pair of PS2000e's also with my Hugo 2 and compare with my GS3000e's.    I'm loving my GS3000e's.   Now have well over 100 hours burn in time on them and have noticed the change in sound from new.



You can say that I'm a person who sceptical enough to think a Grado would cost almost $3k, seems like a joke.

Till I heard it myself. Oh damn, I never be this wrong in my life before. PS2000e is the pinnacle of "musical feel" that force me to headbanging, toe tapping, or perhaps even shake my whole body to follow the music rhythm. I agree PS2000e is not the king of technicality, but it could be the king of engagement in term of connecting soul with music.

Never had this experience with other headphones before, included the rest of Grado line up. Too bad the fit is not that great on my head. A bit easy to moved when I shake my head a little (or perhaps not so little I guess), and a bit heavy on top area of my ears.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

TheMiddleSky said:


> You can say that I'm a person who sceptical enough to think a Grado would cost almost $3k, seems like a joke.
> 
> Till I heard it myself. Oh damn, I never be this wrong in my life before. PS2000e is the pinnacle of "musical feel" that force me to headbanging, toe tapping, or perhaps even shake my whole body to follow the music rhythm. I agree PS2000e is not the king of technicality, but it could be the king of engagement in term of connecting soul with music.
> 
> Never had this experience with other headphones before, included the rest of Grado line up. Too bad the fit is not that great on my head. A bit easy to moved when I shake my head a little (or perhaps not so little I guess), and a bit heavy on top area of my ears.


I get the same feeling with the GS3000e's as you are describing your experience with the PS2000e and I don't get the heavy weight of the PS2000e's as the GS3000e's are much lighter.


----------



## elvergun

TheMiddleSky said:


> Till I heard it myself. Oh damn, I never be this wrong in my life before. PS2000e is the pinnacle of "musical feel" that force me to headbanging, toe tapping, or perhaps even shake my whole body to follow the music rhythm. I agree PS2000e is not the king of technicality, but it could be the king of engagement in term of connecting soul with music.
> 
> Never had this experience with other headphones before, included the rest of Grado line up. Too bad the fit is not that great on my head. A bit easy to moved when I shake my head a little (or perhaps not so little I guess), and a bit heavy on top area of my ears.



Which is kind of sad that all the cool kids are bashing Grado nowadays.   Anything that is "old" and not the latest FOTM must suck, apparently.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

elvergun said:


> Which is kind of sad that all the cool kids are bashing Grado nowadays.   Anything that is "old" and not the latest FOTM must suck, apparently.


Yes I can't understand why people slate Grado Headphones.   I have owned Stax SR900's (with a BHSE), HD800's, Audeze's and more recently tried the Meze Empy's for a couple of weeks.  I never knew what the big hype was with these headphones on Head-Fi.org.  They were ok but not amazing like a lot of people say.    I am enjoying my GS3000e's far more than these after mentioned headphones I have owned and used.


----------



## acguitar84 (Jun 7, 2020)

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Yes I can't understand why people slate Grado Headphones.   I have owned Stax SR900's (with a BHSE), HD800's, Audeze's and more recently tried the Meze Empy's for a couple of weeks.  I never knew what the big hype was with these headphones on Head-Fi.org.  They were ok but not amazing like a lot of people say.    I am enjoying my GS3000e's far more than these after mentioned headphones I have owned and used.



Everyone has what they like I guess. I have the PS1000e and HD650 as my two main headphones right now, and try as I might (to enjoy the PS1000e) with my current rig, I find myself reaching for the HD650 instead (and twice on Sunday so to speak). I'm getting a new amp in a couple of days, and I'm really hoping it will help me to enjoy the PS1000e again! I've got my fingers crossed!!

That aside though, I really want to hear a GS3000e and a PS2000e sometime. I've read a lot of good things about both cans that's for sure. Maybe one of them will be next years purchase! Especially if the new amp brings the PS1000e back to life so to speak.


----------



## Chodi

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Yes I can't understand why people slate Grado Headphones.   I have owned Stax SR900's (with a BHSE), HD800's, Audeze's and more recently tried the Meze Empy's for a couple of weeks.  I never knew what the big hype was with these headphones on Head-Fi.org.  They were ok but not amazing like a lot of people say.    I am enjoying my GS3000e's far more than these after mentioned headphones I have owned and used.


Grado doesn't advertise. They rarely attend shows. Their product design is straight out of 1950 and they have no "story" about their drivers like other high end manufacturers. In fact, they don't want to talk about their drivers or technology. They claim to tune all their headphones using the same few jazz recordings from the 50's and 60's just by tradition? Reviewers generally hate them and avoid their products. When they do get a review it is usually not favorable. Often reviewers claim the lowest models in the Grado line are basically the same sound as their expensive models (I don't agree). I recently bought the RS2e and I enjoy it. I do own other headphones so my Grado is in rotation. They have a unique sound. Love it or hate it is very personal thing but certainly not traditional "audiophile" tuning. Sorry for the long answer.


----------



## lumohomo06 (Jun 7, 2020)

What is the driver used in The Hemp Headphone?


----------



## jem0208

Chodi said:


> Reviewers generally hate them and avoid their products.


Do they?

The only reason I bought the SR80e was because it had loads of very positive reviews.


----------



## Chodi

jem0208 said:


> Do they?
> 
> The only reason I bought the SR80e was because it had loads of very positive reviews.


Yes the SR80 is the only model to receive several reviews and mostly good reviews at that. Has to do with the price point. It is all the other models that are generally ignored or bashed in reviews. That isn't to say that you won't find an occasional review for a Grado product that is positive. It's been known to happen. Then compare all the reviews for any one of the Hifiman or Focal products. It is in part because Grado does no cultivate relationships with reviewers and send out lots of review samples. Grado simply relies on word of mouth and their heritage to sell their products.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Chodi said:


> Grado doesn't advertise. They rarely attend shows. Their product design is straight out of 1950 and they have no "story" about their drivers like other high end manufacturers. In fact, they don't want to talk about their drivers or technology. They claim to tune all their headphones using the same few jazz recordings from the 50's and 60's just by tradition? Reviewers generally hate them and avoid their products. When they do get a review it is usually not favorable. Often reviewers claim the lowest models in the Grado line are basically the same sound as their expensive models (I don't agree). I recently bought the RS2e and I enjoy it. I do own other headphones so my Grado is in rotation. They have a unique sound. Love it or hate it is very personal thing but certainly not traditional "audiophile" tuning. Sorry for the long answer.


Maybe John Grado can answer / put some substance to your information.    
As for Reviewers hating Grado's,  I have read reviews of the GS3000e's and PS2000e's as being very favourable towards Grado's.   
If Grado's technology started in the 1950's then it shows it was a great design from the start which has been continually improved as time goes on....much like many other engineered product's i.e. take the petrol and diesel car engine for instance...it still has a basic piston design with electronic black boxes now pinned to it's sides to make it more efficient etc.  
In the end, it's all about it's functionality and how it sounds to us hifi fanatics.   And I think Grado meet these two main requirements for all of their headphones at different price points.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

jem0208 said:


> Do they?
> 
> The only reason I bought the SR80e was because it had loads of very positive reviews.


Same here both with my SR80e's and GS3000e's.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Chodi said:


> Yes the SR80 is the only model to receive several reviews and mostly good reviews at that. Has to do with the price point. It is all the other models that are generally ignored or bashed in reviews. That isn't to say that you won't find an occasional review for a Grado product that is positive. It's been known to happen. Then compare all the reviews for any one of the Hifiman or Focal products. It is in part because Grado does no cultivate relationships with reviewers and send out lots of review samples. Grado simply relies on word of mouth and their heritage to sell their products.


No it's not.   You should do a Google search and see how many good reviews are online for Grado headphones.   A lot more than you are saying i.e. just one.


----------



## THGM

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> No it's not. You should do a Google search and see how many good reviews are online for Grado headphones. A lot more than you are saying i.e. just one.



Agree, I have read positive reviews of PS1000e and PS2000e headphones amongst others.


----------



## treebug

Have yet to read a bad review for PS2000e, and I've read a few. Have tried many headphones over the years and I always come back to Grado or Sennheiser (HD800). There is always that thought that there may be something better, but IMO the PS2000e is the best sounding headphone out there. I even put up with the not so comfortable (as the HD800) fit for that sound!


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

I read all the manufacturers hype and a lot of good reviews both in Head-Fi.org and You Tube on the Meze Empy's.   So I bought some ex-demo ones (cost £2,000) from a UK dealer expecting them to blow me away.   They were beautifully built but the sound......well lets just say...I was so underwhelmed.   I compared them with then my current best sounding (to my ears) Beyer T5P Gen 2's and my T5p's were far superior by all accounts.   So I immediately sent the Meze's back to the dealer and got my money back. 
My GS3000e's blow my T5P's out of the water on all counts i.e. sound, comfort, looks etc.


----------



## Gippy

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> As for Reviewers hating Grado's, I have read reviews of the GS3000e's and PS2000e's as being very favourable towards Grado's.



Let's be real about this. Almost all of these reviews had review units given to them, either by a dealer or even by Grado themselves. Obviously the reviews will be biased towards excellent, because they want to maintain that special relationship. I'm reminded of all of the positive GS2000e reviews when it first came out, but then came the impartial  reviewers who harshly criticized it, with Joshua Valour saying he'd prefer the SR80e over the GS2000e. It was measured to have a more extreme 6k peak than even the Sennheiser HD700.

Maybe Grado has something good going with their special 31-hole 50mm driver found only on the GS3000e/PS2000e. They're certainly tuned a bit different than the entry-level models, with a peak at 6k rather than 2k. The GS3000e significantly lowers the 6k peak and sounds less grainy than the GS2000e. But it's still far from neutral and I wouldn't give it a universal recommendation if the user doesn't want to EQ or experiment with pads. It's just a shame that there will not likely be a trickle-down effect, and that Grado will only put that driver on an $1800 and a $2700 model.


----------



## Chodi

You will notice I recently bought a new pair of Grado RS2e so don't take my comments as bashing Grado. Quiet the opposite. I enjoy the Grado product. I was merely commenting on their marketing approach or the lack there of. Grado is a successful family business that began making phono cartridges. They still make them in small quantities for vinyl junkies. I bought one about 40 years ago. They are into their second generation and still working in the same paid for building in Brooklyn. That's the definition of a family business. I respect that.


----------



## treebug

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> I read all the manufacturers hype and a lot of good reviews both in Head-Fi.org and You Tube on the Meze Empy's.   So I bought some ex-demo ones (cost £2,000) from a UK dealer expecting them to blow me away.   They were beautifully built but the sound......well lets just say...I was so underwhelmed.   I compared them with then my current best sounding (to my ears) Beyer T5P Gen 2's and my T5p's were far superior by all accounts.   So I immediately sent the Meze's back to the dealer and got my money back.
> My GS3000e's blow my T5P's out of the water on all counts i.e. sound, comfort, looks etc.



Same experience for me with the Empyrean. I wasn't as blown away as I'd expected having read the reports. Luckily they have a good returns policy! I even found the fit to be a little odd, but realize I'm in the minority there.


----------



## elvergun

Gippy said:


> But it's still far from neutral and I wouldn't give it a universal recommendation if the user doesn't want to EQ or *experiment with pads*.



You have no idea how much this pisses me off.   So many reviewers claim that Grados are uncomfortable (or too bright) when all they would need to do is change the pads (or at least see if that helps).  But no, they dismiss Grado...and then you can see some of the same reviewers engaged in one of their favorite headphone's pad rolling thread.  

My SR60 with 414 pads is the most comfortable headphone I own.   My SR60 with any of the Grado pads (or TTVJ flats) is the most uncomfortable headphone I own (itchy, irritated ears = uncomfortable).


----------



## jem0208

I've not had any issues with the Grado pads.

In fact I find the foam more comfy than any other headphones I've tried. The foam keeps my ears nice and cool.

The problem I've had is with the headband - the lack of padding means it hurts the top of my head after about 30 minutes of use.

I've solved that issue by repurposing the headband from an old pair of headphones though.


----------



## cscales

Has anyone tried this? I actually found a stable position. 

The out-of-your head effect is astounding! I've read about the AKG K1000. This must be a similar experience.These are the gs1000e. I'm not familiar with other Grados, but if they share the same infrastructure design, then it should be possible with other models as well.

I had put these away for a long time in favor of my HD800 with a Silver Dragon. I've recently acquired a Hugo 1.0, so I decided to revisit. 

I was quite impressed with the gs1000e/Hugo1 combo...even before I discovered this unconventional positioning. Try with jazz/classical/acoustic music, first. I've had mixed results with rock/dance music. Very uneven recording values. My source is Tidal HiFi, btw...


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

treebug said:


> Same experience for me with the Empyrean. I wasn't as blown away as I'd expected having read the reports. Luckily they have a good returns policy! I even found the fit to be a little odd, but realize I'm in the minority there.


Yes treebug.  Coming to think of it, I also had a strange /weird feeling fitting experience of the Empy's on my head too.   

All that technology and R&D going into their hybrid drivers.  Didn't make them amazing though did it.   

Also when I had the Stax 009's I had no end of problems with one of the drivers and had to return them back to Stax in Japan twice in three years.  And they were supposed to be at that time THE best headphone in the world which I had linked to THE best electrostatic amp (Headamp BHSE) in the world.  At CANJAM London the 009's with a BHSE and Ayre QBD9 ??? DAC was the best sound to my ears at the show (and that was comparing with a Chord Dave and Audeze LCD4's and Focal Utopia's (the year they first came out)) but after owning this system for a couple of years it never blew me away adn I can say whole heartedly my GS3000e's and Hugo 2 linked to my Chord Blu Mk1 is giving me far more music enjoyment than the Stax set-up did.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

elvergun said:


> You have no idea how much this pisses me off.   So many reviewers claim that Grados are uncomfortable (or too bright) when all they would need to do is change the pads (or at least see if that helps).  But no, they dismiss Grado...and then you can see some of the same reviewers engaged in one of their favorite headphone's pad rolling thread.
> 
> My SR60 with 414 pads is the most comfortable headphone I own.   My SR60 with any of the Grado pads (or TTVJ flats) is the most uncomfortable headphone I own (itchy, irritated ears = uncomfortable).


Also a lot of the Grado headphones are very revealing and transparent and if you have a crappy system and source and crappy produced Vinyl, CD's or music files you will soon know about it.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

cscales said:


> Has anyone tried this? I actually found a stable position.
> 
> The out-of-your head effect is astounding! I've read about the AKG K1000. This must be a similar experience.These are the gs1000e. I'm not familiar with other Grados, but if they share the same infrastructure design, then it should be possible with other models as well.
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## cscales

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Also a lot of the Grado headphones are very revealing and transparent and if you have a crappy system and source and crappy produced Vinyl, CD's or music files you will soon know about it.


Yup...I've never owned any other headphones so intolerant of bad recordings. 

Which isn't a bad thing, really. It's not John Grado's responsibility to rescue me from bad recordings if I choose to listen to them...


----------



## cscales

cscales said:


> Has anyone tried this? I actually found a stable position.
> 
> The out-of-your head effect is astounding! I've read about the AKG K1000. This must be a similar experience.These are the gs1000e. I'm not familiar with other Grados, but if they share the same infrastructure design, then it should be possible with other models as well.
> 
> ...


I should add that I'm surprised the fidelity remains intact with a much greater sense of space added to the experience. I would have expected the bass to drop off at least or instruments to sound more distant or misplaced, but no...


----------



## treebug

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Yes treebug.  Coming to think of it, I also had a strange /weird feeling fitting experience of the Empy's on my head too.
> 
> All that technology and R&D going into their hybrid drivers.  Didn't make them amazing though did it.
> 
> Also when I had the Stax 009's I had no end of problems with one of the drivers and had to return them back to Stax in Japan twice in three years.  And they were supposed to be at that time THE best headphone in the world which I had linked to THE best electrostatic amp (Headamp BHSE) in the world.  At CANJAM London the 009's with a BHSE and Ayre QBD9 ??? DAC was the best sound to my ears at the show (and that was comparing with a Chord Dave and Audeze LCD4's and Focal Utopia's (the year they first came out)) but after owning this system for a couple of years it never blew me away adn I can say whole heartedly my GS3000e's and Hugo 2 linked to my Chord Blu Mk1 is giving me far more music enjoyment than the Stax set-up did.



The Empyrean had to be sitting past the crown of my head, almost slipping off the back before I could get the pads comfortable. Glad someone else found the fit odd and it wasn't just my odd head shape then. 

Need to give the GS3000e a try at some point. If it has similar sound to the PS2000e without the weight then that would be a perfect headphone (if such a thing exists)!


----------



## treebug

cscales said:


> Has anyone tried this? I actually found a stable position.
> 
> The out-of-your head effect is astounding! I've read about the AKG K1000. This must be a similar experience.These are the gs1000e. I'm not familiar with other Grados, but if they share the same infrastructure design, then it should be possible with other models as well.
> 
> ...



Is this the new Grado Mickey Mouse Limited Edition?


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

treebug said:


> The Empyrean had to be sitting past the crown of my head, almost slipping off the back before I could get the pads comfortable. Glad someone else found the fit odd and it wasn't just my odd head shape then.
> 
> Need to give the GS3000e a try at some point. If it has similar sound to the PS2000e without the weight then that would be a perfect headphone (if such a thing exists)!


And I must try the PS2000e !    Problem we both may have is we may feel a need to keep both ! lol


----------



## treebug

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> And I must try the PS2000e !    Problem we both may have is we may feel a need to keep both ! lol



That's what I was thinking. But don't tell Mrs treebug!


----------



## cscales

treebug said:


> Is this the new Grado Mickey Mouse Limited Edition?


VERY limited...


----------



## Gippy

I wish someone could design a pad that does exactly that, angle the drivers. Not to the extent in the pic, but perhaps angle them about 20 degrees to remove the in-your-head experience. This could be done by basically adding more foam in one section so you can choose whether to angle the drivers forwards or backwards.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

treebug said:


> That's what I was thinking. But don't tell Mrs treebug!


----------



## cscales

Gippy said:


> I wish someone could design a pad that does exactly that, angle the drivers. Not to the extent in the pic, but perhaps angle them about 20 degrees to remove the in-your-head experience. This could be done by basically adding more foam in one section so you can choose whether to angle the drivers forwards or backwards.


I was thinking how I could shave the pads somehow...? Mod them myself?

Does John Grado know about this?!?


----------



## cscales

cscales said:


> I was thinking how I could shave the pads somehow...? Mod them myself?
> 
> Does John Grado know about this?!?


The angle looks extreme, but it actually works, to my ears, anyway. Did you try it as in the pics?


----------



## cscales

cscales said:


> The angle looks extreme, but it actually works, to my ears, anyway. Did you try it as in the pics?


Finishing my beer is challenging, but otherwise this works...cheers!


----------



## wormsdriver (Jun 8, 2020)

New Grado limited ed....   Woops looks like I'm a few days late with the news! Lol


----------



## MacedonianHero

THGM said:


> Agree, I have read positive reviews of PS1000e and PS2000e headphones amongst others.






Bonesy Jonesy said:


> I read all the manufacturers hype and a lot of good reviews both in Head-Fi.org and You Tube on the Meze Empy's.   So I bought some ex-demo ones (cost £2,000) from a UK dealer expecting them to blow me away.   They were beautifully built but the sound......well lets just say...I was so underwhelmed.   I compared them with then my current best sounding (to my ears) Beyer T5P Gen 2's and my T5p's were far superior by all accounts.   So I immediately sent the Meze's back to the dealer and got my money back.
> My GS3000e's blow my T5P's out of the water on all counts i.e. sound, comfort, looks etc.



I'm a reviewer and I'm a big fan of Grado headphones! So is the vast majority of our team at Headphone.Guru. The PS2000e are right there in my collection and get plenty of head time.


----------



## joseph69

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> "Also when I owned the Stax 009 linked to THE best electrostatic amp (Headamp BHSE) in the world it never blew me away".


I don't know if you recall, but I also owned the 009/BHSE at the same time you did (without issue, though) for 2+yrs. As much as I did enjoy owning this combo at that time for what it offered, it never 'blew me away' like my Grados did. This is absolutely not a knock to Stax or HeadAmp, but rather a compliment to Grado.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

joseph69 said:


> I don't know if you recall, but I also owned the 009/BHSE at the same time you did (without issue, though) for 2+yrs. As much as I did enjoy owning this combo at that time for what it offered, it never 'blew me away' like my Grados did. This is absolutely not a knock to Stax or HeadAmp, but rather a compliment to Grado.


Yes, same here joseph69  ...... a compliment to Grado.


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Jun 9, 2020)

Among other purposes, I now use my Grados to keep me humble!

As a result of Covid-19, I have begun mixing (and leading) virtual choirs, where people around the world sing into their cell phones to a common accompaniment recording while on a Zoom meeting, then send me their individual singing recordings, which I blend into a choral performance.  Below is a screen shot... I do this for three different groups and have done about two dozen so far.

I used closed headphones (or sometimes speakers) to mix the audio to achieve a good blend.  (The closed headphones are Beats Pro, which work very well for this for me).

But when I get a bit smug or cocky with what I consider the great sound of a mixing, I put on a pair of Grados (usually my GS1000i classics), and I realize how many syllable misalignments and sore thumbs I still left in there!  (I am the goofy-looking guy in the bow tie).

Link to video


----------



## headfry

ruthieandjohn said:


> Great review of the oft-overlooked Grado GR10e IEMs, as well as their bassy every-day IGE3s, by The Headphone Guru, *here.
> 
> *


I own the Gr10e, SR80e, SR225e and the GS1000i's....love them all ... the GR10e is possibly to me the best sounding/most musical of them all! 
My most frequently used is the SR225e - combination of comfort (no insertion) and also sounds great straight from my tablet or iphone - but through
my rig the GR10e's sound is amazing! Highly recommended...they look like nothing special but they are  so musical!


----------



## Rebel Chris

Totally agree with Headfry. I plug my Grado's often in my phone, sounds great. Luckily my rig does make them sound even better!
Only my PS500e is a little underwhelming with my phone.


----------



## elvergun

headfry said:


> I own the Gr10e, SR80e, SR225e and the GS1000i's....love them all ... the GR10e is possibly to me the best sounding/most musical of them all!
> My most frequently used is the SR225e - combination of comfort (no insertion) and also sounds great straight from my tablet or iphone - but through
> my rig the GR10e's sound is amazing! Highly recommended...they look like nothing special but they are  so musical!



I'm glad I don't use IEMs...otherwise I would be tempted to buy one.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

headfry said:


> I own the Gr10e, SR80e, SR225e and the GS1000i's....love them all ... the GR10e is possibly to me the best sounding/most musical of them all!
> My most frequently used is the SR225e - combination of comfort (no insertion) and also sounds great straight from my tablet or iphone - but through
> my rig the GR10e's sound is amazing! Highly recommended...they look like nothing special but they are  so musical!



How is the sound-stage / imaging?  I've not delved too much into the IEM universe, but no earbuds I've ever tried can emulate that feeling that speakers have.  Surprisingly, though -- my GW100's actually have slightly better imaging than even my GH2s (even though the frequency response is completely bonkers on them lol)


----------



## fleasbaby (Jun 10, 2020)

LMAO...super happy to see this today:

https://www.4ourears.net/product_p/4e-hemp-le.htm

I had no idea you could get hemp wood. I am totally going to look into turning some myself. Note the price  (in the USthe number 420 is a subtle weed reference.). Note also the interestingreturn of the TTVJ flat pad to the Grado lineup


----------



## TooFrank

fleasbaby said:


> LMAO...super happy to see this today:
> 
> https://www.4ourears.net/product_p/4e-hemp-le.htm
> 
> I had no idea you could get hemp wood. I am totally going to look into turning some myself. Note the price  (in the USthe number 420 is a subtle weed reference.). Note also the interestingreturn of the TTVJ flat pad to the Grado lineup


Thanks, they look indeed Nice. Unfortunately the only ship within US......


----------



## elira

It seems to have a different driver, it is a 38 ohm driver while other Grado models have been 32 ohm.


----------



## fleasbaby (Jun 11, 2020)

elira said:


> It seems to have a different driver, it is a 38 ohm driver while other Grado models have been 32 ohm.



...interesting. I wonder if its to compensate for the hemp wood somehow....probably not. They are paired with the TTVJ flats, which usually give a smoother, more pronounced low-end (they pair VERY well with 90's vintage and earlier Grados). Must be a brand new driver added to the lineup.

The text says the cups are Maple and Hemp wood. I'd be interested to see where the Maple is used. I suspect the barrels, and the Hemp is likely just the outside face.

*edit* looks like the whole cup is hemp, unless they have something hidden behind the pads which I doubt. Maybe the button is the Maple?


----------



## dr cornelius

Nicolas from France said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got a SR80e a few month back and i am loving it.  Planning to upgrade to the RS2e....Would the difference be obvious in sound? What would be the main differences? Maily listening to classical and a bit of jazz and rock...
> 
> Thanks



I started with 80e's and soon after added a pair of RS2e's.  I threw the 80e's in my briefcase to work in offices, and kept the 2e's at home. The first differences I noticed were the soundstage and low end detail.  My biggest complaint with the 80e's was the narrowish soundstage and somewhat disjointed frequencies.  I wasn't hearing a good hand-off between highs, mids and lows (I ended up getting a pair of 125e's for my portable cans, which I much prefer).  The 2e is much more refined, and that stuck-in-your-head sound is gone.  The bass is great because it's not overdone and as I mentioned has so much detail.  

I think the 2e's are great for jazz and classical.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Tonight is Genesis "Foxtrot" and my PS2000e + Hugo2 setup with Roon and I'm loving these headphones with classic prog rock!


----------



## AudioJunkie

Just got a used pair of GH1 and a GS1000i for an extremely cheap price to join my PS500 and MSPro. The GS1000i sounds incredible with jazz out of the Lyr 3, which is great because I listen to 99% jazz. Reminds me of my MS-Pro but much more clearer and detailed sounding. The bass is also really great and is very punchy sounding. The GH1 is a really great allrounder and sounds amazing straight out of my computer.


----------



## trellus

ruthieandjohn said:


> Among other purposes, I now use my Grados to keep me humble!
> 
> As a result of Covid-19, I have begun mixing (and leading) virtual choirs, where people around the world sing into their cell phones to a common accompaniment recording while on a Zoom meeting, then send me their individual singing recordings, which I blend into a choral performance.  Below is a screen shot... I do this for three different groups and have done about two dozen so far.
> 
> ...


I love that you produced that, I enjoyed watching and listening to your virtual choir! Unfortunately I committed the sin of not bringing a pair of Grados with me to Colorado, so I listened with my chill-on-couch Beats Solo3.


----------



## Douger333

MacedonianHero said:


> Tonight is Genesis "Foxtrot" and my PS2000e + Hugo2 setup with Roon and I'm loving these headphones with classic prog rock!


Have you discovered Nightwish albums? A real treat!
Doug


----------



## elvergun

Solved my itchy ear problem (kinda-sorta).    I purchased other pads, but these covers will work for now.   They cover the the L-Cushions perfectly...and a little loose on Flats.

These are the poor man's version of BeautifulAudio pads.  No change to the signature, BTW.


----------



## cirodts

I have a question: what are the real sound differences between the rs2e grado and the sr325e?
is the rs2e superior to the sr325e?


----------



## trellus

elvergun said:


> Solved my itchy ear problem (kinda-sorta).    I purchased other pads, but these covers will work for now.   They cover the the L-Cushions perfectly...and a little loose on Flats.
> 
> These are the poor man's version of BeautifulAudio pads.  No change to the signature, BTW.



Do you have a link to these covers?


----------



## Dan Fuentes

Morning folks! I am looking at picking up the GS1000e. Reviews state "non-fatiguing" and "smooth high-end". Being a bit treble sensitive these are always my main concerns. Thoughts on these for folk, acoustic & classic (60's) rock? Thanks.


----------



## elvergun

trellus said:


> Do you have a link to these covers?


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Z2PCFR3/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Nothing to read here, just throwing a picture one of the most photogenic headphone ever:


----------



## elira

Dan Fuentes said:


> Morning folks! I am looking at picking up the GS1000e. Reviews state "non-fatiguing" and "smooth high-end". Being a bit treble sensitive these are always my main concerns. Thoughts on these for folk, acoustic & classic (60's) rock? Thanks.


Grados in general have a lot of treble. They are smooth and non-fatiguing at low volume, so... maybe you should go for a darker headphone.


----------



## eeagle

Dan Fuentes said:


> Morning folks! I am looking at picking up the GS1000e. Reviews state "non-fatiguing" and "smooth high-end". Being a bit treble sensitive these are always my main concerns. Thoughts on these for folk, acoustic & classic (60's) rock? Thanks.


@ruthieandjohn has done an extensive comparison of Grado HPs.  I decided to get a used GS1000i after reading the charts as this was a favorite of his.  I have not been sorry.
Link


----------



## elvergun

TheMiddleSky said:


> Nothing to read here, just throwing a picture one of the most photogenic headphone ever:



So I guess the RS2 must be the second most photogenic headphone ever then....


----------



## cirodts

elvergun said:


> So I guess the RS2 must be the second most photogenic headphone ever then....


Is it superior to the 325e sonically?


----------



## elvergun

cirodts said:


> Is it superior to the 325e sonically?



I should be able to tell you in a couple of days.   I've got an RS2e in the mail on its way to me now.


----------



## cirodts

elvergun said:


> I should be able to tell you in a couple of days.   I've got an RS2e in the mail on its way to me now.


ok


----------



## ruhenheiM

elvergun said:


> Solved my itchy ear problem (kinda-sorta).    I purchased other pads, but these covers will work for now.   They cover the the L-Cushions perfectly...and a little loose on Flats.
> 
> These are the poor man's version of BeautifulAudio pads.  No change to the signature, BTW.


it remind me of these beauty








the owner told me he cover bowl pad with this
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/368317-REG/Garfield_SGARHS5_Headphone_Softie_Earpad.html


----------



## cirodts

dr cornelius said:


> I started with 80e's and soon after added a pair of RS2e's.  I threw the 80e's in my briefcase to work in offices, and kept the 2e's at home. The first differences I noticed were the soundstage and low end detail.  My biggest complaint with the 80e's was the narrowish soundstage and somewhat disjointed frequencies.  I wasn't hearing a good hand-off between highs, mids and lows (I ended up getting a pair of 125e's for my portable cans, which I much prefer).  The 2e is much more refined, and that stuck-in-your-head sound is gone.  The bass is great because it's not overdone and as I mentioned has so much detail.
> 
> I think the 2e's are great for jazz and classical.


better rs2 or 325e?


----------



## elvergun

ruhenheiM said:


> it remind me of these beauty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, those covers are really nice.   But the ones in your link do not have a "quarter mod" perforation.    The material seems so thick that it would need to have the mod or it will interfere with the signature.   Do you know if that owner perforated the covers himself?


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jun 13, 2020)

elvergun said:


> Yeah, those covers are really nice.   But the ones in your link do not have a "quarter mod" perforation.    The material seems so thick that it would need to have the mod or it will interfere with the signature.   Do you know if that owner perforated the covers himself?


he only said this


> those pads you see on my pic are actually regular bowl pads installed in reverse and covered with these


but i think he did the quarter mod himself,otherwise it shouldn't look like that

and to be clear, i didn't ask how it would sound  i kinda forgot at that moment ( it was like in 2011 ), i was really stunned by the pictures to be honest


----------



## elvergun

ruhenheiM said:


> he only said this
> 
> but i think he did the quarter mod himself,otherwise it shouldn't look like that
> 
> and to be clear, i didn't ask how it would sound  i kinda forgot at that moment ( it was like in 2011 ), i was really stunned by the pictures to be honest



I see.  Thanks for the info.

Perhaps back in 2011 they made a version with the hole.    The perforation seems too perfect.


----------



## Shane D

cgb3 said:


> I purchased my original model SR 325 some 20 yrs. ago.
> 
> One gimbal recently cracked at the pin, resulting in the phone falling free. Several glue attempts failed.
> 
> ...



Exact same thing happened to me. Great service!


----------



## TheMiddleSky

elvergun said:


> So I guess the RS2 must be the second most photogenic headphone ever then....



I guess both rs1 and rs2 have to move to second place once the Grado Hemp out for sale


----------



## Shane D

TheMiddleSky said:


> I guess both rs1 and rs2 have to move to second place once the Grado Hemp out for sale



I would have to politely disagree.   
I posted this pic a week or two ago and shortly after I was contacted by Rich Grado. He asked if they could use it on their social media and I said, "Yes, of course!" I even sent him a few other pics.
So proud of my babies.


----------



## Shane D (Jun 13, 2020)

Duplicate. Yes, I suck at multi-tasking.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Shane D said:


> I would have to politely disagree.
> I posted this pic a week or two ago and shortly after I was contacted by Rich Grado. He asked if they could use it on their social media and I said, "Yes, of course!" I even sent him a few other pics.
> So proud of my babies.



A sweet pairing there! I always have soft spot with GH2, actually that's the only GH series that I like. Your pad look comfy!


----------



## Rebel Chris

Could not agree more. They do surprise me (sound and esthetics).


----------



## trellus

Shane D said:


> I would have to politely disagree.
> I posted this pic a week or two ago and shortly after I was contacted by Rich Grado. He asked if they could use it on their social media and I said, "Yes, of course!" I even sent him a few other pics.
> So proud of my babies.


Those pads look like they’re getting squished / deformed massively, what kind of pads are they?


----------



## Shane D

trellus said:


> Those pads look like they’re getting squished / deformed massively, what kind of pads are they?



They are from Beautiful Audio in New Zealand and yes they really are getting squished. There are two types of filler used and I may end up trying the second type (black mesh) as the white foam is getting killed. I have thought about taking the foam pieces to a local shop and seeing if I could get a thicker piece or perhaps bit firmer piece.
The black mesh pushes them out a bit which I didn't like at first, but I suppose it would compress after a while.
I find the stock L-cush pads actually hurt my ears.


----------



## elvergun

Comfy Experiment #2

It worked.  I used Brainwavz sheepskin angled pads (with a plastic cutout to hold them in place).

Comfort = A+
Sound = D

A Grado has never been so comfortable.   Unfortunately, Grados have never sounded so bad.

These pads are doing something funky to the highs.   Also, there is some kind of echo created, which also mainly affects the highs.  I don't know how to describe it...but it just does not sound right (it almost does not sound like a Grado anymore).

Don't judge me.   It's Sunday and I had nothing better to do.  🥺


----------



## acguitar84

Ok really enjoying my PS1000e, both yesterday and today. The new amp makes a big difference, bringing these things to life. On the old amp I usually preferred the HD650 (which sounds great on the new rig as well!) It makes me really want to hear the PS2000e and/or the GS3000e.


----------



## elvergun (Jun 15, 2020)

Just got my RS2e today.





I had read so many stories from people claiming that they could not hear any differences between the Prestige Series and the other, more expensive Grado models.  Holy crap...these people are either suffering from hearing loss or they are just lying out of their ass (presumably, because they have something against Grado).

I've been switching back and forth between the SR60 and the RS2...and sadly, the SR60 now sounds like a toy (but a really, really good toy).

The bass on these headphones is delightful.    Yeah, they are a little bright.   Everything is much more coherent and clear with these vs the SR60. 

The only problem is that now I'm going to be tempted try the other Grado models.   I see a GH2 in my immediate future.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

elvergun said:


> Just got my RS2e today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the same experience going from a SR80e to a GS3000e i.e. a big difference in sound quality between the two.   Give your new RS2'es time to burn in as I found a big change in the SR80e and GS3000e after the first 100 hours of burn in and now with another 100 hours i.e. total 200 hours although the change wasn't as big as up to 100 hours they were still improving up to the 200 hour burn in mark.   Changes from new were not so ear piercing treble i.e. still clear but smoother on the top registers and a deeper bass.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

acguitar84 said:


> Ok really enjoying my PS1000e, both yesterday and today. The new amp makes a big difference, bringing these things to life. On the old amp I usually preferred the HD650 (which sounds great on the new rig as well!) It makes me really want to hear the PS2000e and/or the GS3000e.


GS3000e's are fantastic both to look at and hear.    I am planning to try and listen to a pair of PS2000e's and compare with the GS3000e's hopefully in the not too distant future.


----------



## elvergun

I'm liking the RS2e with 414 pads (they tame the highs a little better than the bowls).


----------



## musiclvr (Jun 16, 2020)

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Also a lot of the Grado headphones are very revealing and transparent and if you have a crappy system and source and crappy produced Vinyl, CD's or music files you will soon know about it.


I am glad you said that.This is why Grado’s occupy such a special and unique place in my collection. I own the RS1i’s, The Alessandro MS-Pro, and the GS2ke’s. I absolutely can see how and why Grado’s are described as treble cannons, screechy, grating, etc. Grado’s do have emphatic treble, along with forward mids, and polite bass in most instances. These traits, in my opinion, are perfect conditions for a mind blowing detailed presentation or insight into any recording! I am a purist in that I will never swap out pads on a headphone nor introduce EQ into my listening sessions. Maybe that will change one day who knows? I have considered purchasing the Schiit Audio Loki for fun. Maybe that will be a revelatory experience? I simply want to hear every part of my playback chain unadulterated. So am I surprised to hear poorly recorded or poorly mastered tracks sound terrible? No. In fact it’s part of the experience; I just use a lower volume. I absolutely love how crazy accentuated the detail are on my GS2Ke’s. I love how my Alessandro MS-Pro’s let me get lost in anything classical and keep such pure tonality. I love the holographic vocals that the RS1i’s bathe me in every time I put them on with that toe tapping mid-bass hump. Admittedly I reserve my highest resolution music and playback chain to listen to my Grado’s because I respect them and value what they add to my music listening enjoyment, in fact, they still surprise me still to this day. Grado’s are simply a different flavor. They differ from my Audeze LCD-X’s, my Beyerdynamic T1 1st Gen’s, and my AKG K702 Annie’s but that isn’t a bad things because they add to my experience of music not detract. I recently discovered that Alessandro Cortini who is part of NIN, is a recording engineer, and electronic artist in his own right; uses his RS1’s as his sole headphone for the last 12 years! So all this to say, nothing sounds like Grado’s do and that’s not bad, just different. You might find that once you hear them you won’t fully be able appreciate them until you have listened to myriad of other brands but I guarantee you, Grado’s will always pique your interest, if not, win you over again and again. Just my .02 thus far! Hahaha [stepping down from my soap box now].


----------



## AudioJunkie

Really great video about Grado labs! Mentions that the wooden housings are made by a friend in upstate New York and the drivers are made by an acquaintance/friend in Long Island!


----------



## ChrisR2040

Hello Grado fans, please help me out.
I am forced to listen to headphones while I work, and I recently invested in a gear... Senn hd598 (open), Sony 7506 (closed), and a Schiit Valli 2 to get a little more out of the headphones with tidal.
No I have had the Grado 80 back in the late 90s, and it did not leave me with a good impression back then, because of the thick and noisy cables and the overall comfort.
With that said, I must have a Grado in my collection.  
What would you suggest... a 60, or a 325, or a GH3?  
THese are the three I have on my list, thinking that the 60 is 90% of Grado;s best at low cost/low risk, and that the 325 or GH3 incarnate perfectly what the Grado sounds is and very close to the very best.
thank you!


----------



## zazex

ChrisR2040 said:


> Hello Grado fans, please help me out.
> I am forced to listen to headphones while I work, and I recently invested in a gear... Senn hd598 (open), Sony 7506 (closed), and a Schiit Valli 2 to get a little more out of the headphones with tidal.
> No I have had the Grado 80 back in the late 90s, and it did not leave me with a good impression back then, because of the thick and noisy cables and the overall comfort.
> With that said, I must have a Grado in my collection.
> ...



A long time Grado fan,
my suggestion is the 325e.
I disagree with your statement
that the SRH60 is "90% of Grado's best
at low cost/low risk"
The 325e's are really fine headphones
and a great value as well.
There's more to say (always), but this
is the key info IMHO.


----------



## elvergun

ChrisR2040 said:


> Hello Grado fans, please help me out.
> I am forced to listen to headphones while I work, and I recently invested in a gear... Senn hd598 (open), Sony 7506 (closed), and a Schiit Valli 2 to get a little more out of the headphones with tidal.
> No I have had the Grado 80 back in the late 90s, and it did not leave me with a good impression back then, because of the thick and noisy cables and the overall comfort.
> With that said, I must have a Grado in my collection.
> ...



I would go for a used SR325 if you already owned a Grado back in the day and you were not too happy.   You might find that Grado is not for you again.   I can tell you that if you didn't like the cable you should stay away from an RS2e at all costs (I freaking hate the cable).   I think the GH3 comes with the same cable as the one on the SR325 (which is not too bad, IMO).


----------



## Chodi

elvergun said:


> I would go for a used SR325 if you already owned a Grado back in the day and you were not too happy.   You might find that Grado is not for you again.   I can tell you that if you didn't like the cable you should stay away from an RS2e at all costs (I freaking hate the cable).   I think the GH3 comes with the same cable as the one on the SR325 (which is not too bad, IMO).


I have the RS2e and I have to agree that there is no excuse for using this fixed garden hose cable. You cannot remove or change it without seriously modding the drivers. I own other headphones and I cannot think of any other manufacturer that puts cables on their $500 headphones like this. The RS2e is a very good sounding headphone. I like it and use it often but what were they smoking when they decided to make this garden hose their finishing touch on what is a fine headphone. I may pay to get them modded at some point. I haven't seen grado's higher models but I hope they don't use this same garden hose cable.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jun 18, 2020)

ChrisR2040 said:


> Hello Grado fans, please help me out.
> I am forced to listen to headphones while I work, and I recently invested in a gear... Senn hd598 (open), Sony 7506 (closed), and a Schiit Valli 2 to get a little more out of the headphones with tidal.
> No I have had the Grado 80 back in the late 90s, and it did not leave me with a good impression back then, because of the thick and noisy cables and the overall comfort.
> With that said, I must have a Grado in my collection.
> ...



sr60 is pretty much safe bet,low risk also
if you have the budget, gh3 seems fine too.i haven't try it but from my point of view, it's seems like a modded low end grado. i mean if you have sr60/80/125 and then you starting modifying it, using wood cup all that stuff, you're gonna pretty much ended up slightly less of gh3 cost, so might just pick up gh3 and hassle free



Chodi said:


> I have the RS2e and I have to agree that there is no excuse for using this fixed garden hose cable. You cannot remove or change it without seriously modding the drivers. I own other headphones and I cannot think of any other manufacturer that puts cables on their $500 headphones like this. The RS2e is a very good sounding headphone. I like it and use it often but what were they smoking when they decided to make this garden hose their finishing touch on what is a fine headphone. I may pay to get them modded at some point. I haven't seen grado's higher models but I hope they don't use this same garden hose cable.



not sure if they using the same cable or different.but in ps1000e they using 12 cables so it's thick and heavy but the headphone itself already heavy


----------



## Mint007

Hi all just an ask.I have  a Chord Poly/Mojo, Which Gardo headphones would you recommend ,have a pair of SR80e. thanks


----------



## elvergun

Chodi said:


> *I have the RS2e and I have to agree that there is no excuse for using this fixed garden hose cable.* You cannot remove or change it without seriously modding the drivers. I own other headphones and I cannot think of any other manufacturer that puts cables on their $500 headphones like this. The RS2e is a very good sounding headphone. I like it and use it often but what were they smoking when they decided to make this garden hose their finishing touch on what is a fine headphone. I may pay to get them modded at some point. I haven't seen grado's higher models but I hope they don't use this same garden hose cable.



Yeah, the cable is ridiculous.    It's funny that people complain about the cable used in the Prestige Series...they have no idea what a bad cable really is unless they upgrade to the higher end Grados.    Can you imagine using an RS2 as a portable headphone?    

I wonder if the HF3 cable is better.   If it is, I hope Grado starts using that cable on their other models.


----------



## elira

Chodi said:


> I have the RS2e and I have to agree that there is no excuse for using this fixed garden hose cable. You cannot remove or change it without seriously modding the drivers. I own other headphones and I cannot think of any other manufacturer that puts cables on their $500 headphones like this. The RS2e is a very good sounding headphone. I like it and use it often but what were they smoking when they decided to make this garden hose their finishing touch on what is a fine headphone. I may pay to get them modded at some point. I haven't seen grado's higher models but I hope they don't use this same garden hose cable.


They use a thicker garden hose on the higher end models. RS2e has an 8 conductor cable, the higher end use a 12 conductor cable. To be fair the cable is very high quality and has low microphonics.


----------



## elvergun (Jun 18, 2020)

elira said:


> They use a thicker garden hose on the higher end models. RS2e has an 8 conductor cable, the higher end use a 12 conductor cable. *To be fair the cable is very high quality and has low microphonics.*



This is also true of the RS2e cable, but I still don't like it.   It's like an anchor. 

Thanks for the info. I think I'll stay away from the higher end models then...unless I find a used one with an aftermarket cable.


----------



## Nickelodeon

Yesterday (June 17th) I came across the article "*To be blunt, Grado’s $420 hemp headphones are much more than a gimmick*" in the online tech magazine 'Digital Trends'. It contains a good deal of information specific to the creative process that went into the development of the soon to be released "Hemp 'phones" from Grado, as well as some insightful commentary on how Grado Labs goes about designing and developing new headphones in general.

My only question is, does the release of the Grado Labs "Hemp 'phones" mean that both Jonathan and Matthew will henceforth be known as "The Doobie Brothers of Brooklyn"?


----------



## ChrisR2040

ChrisR2040 said:


> Hello Grado fans, please help me out.
> I am forced to listen to headphones while I work, and I recently invested in a gear... Senn hd598 (open), Sony 7506 (closed), and a Schiit Valli 2 to get a little more out of the headphones with tidal.
> No I have had the Grado 80 back in the late 90s, and it did not leave me with a good impression back then, because of the thick and noisy cables and the overall comfort.
> With that said, I must have a Grado in my collection.
> ...


Thank you for your advices!  After doing a little more reading, I think I am going to go with the 225e... Cheaper than 325, and a bit bigger than the GR3.  Probably a good start to taste Grado.


----------



## ruhenheiM

ChrisR2040 said:


> Thank you for your advices!  After doing a little more reading, I think I am going to go with the 225e... Cheaper than 325, and a bit bigger than the GR3.  Probably a good start to taste Grado.


you can't go wrong with prestige series. if you don't like it then there's no point for you to try higher end models. hope you enjoy sr225e


----------



## Philimon

Id go SR60e then RS2e. The 60e to try, and RS2e refines. The 225e is not satisfying even at good used prices. Still too grainy sounding and not worthwhile upgrade imo. Bass is a little cleaner vs SR60e but thats about it. 

HF3’s cable is worse than the normal rubber garden hose type. HF3 cable is super stiff and microphonic.


----------



## elvergun

Philimon said:


> HF3’s cable is worse than the normal rubber garden hose type. HF3 cable is super stiff and microphonic.



Really?   I thought it looked okay.

Good from far, but far from good, huh?


----------



## sheldaze

Mint007 said:


> Hi all just an ask.I have  a Chord Poly/Mojo, Which Grado headphones would you recommend ,have a pair of SR80e. thanks


This is how I'm listening. Not many Grado, but also not heard one that did badly from Poly/Mojo. Listen to your SR80e and enjoy!


----------



## McCol

I've been curious about Grado for a while but never know which model to start with.

I like the look of the new Hemp model but thought I'd still like to try the Grado sound.

Just ordered an open box/ex demo for £200 which appears to be quite a saving here in the UK,  normally retail at £300ish.


----------



## Wid

Grado fan here. Have the SR-60, SR-325, and the GH-4. Love the 325's with tubes, run them with a Little Dot 2. Gives them a bit of warmth and smooths out the top end. Th GH-4's sound good on anything.


----------



## BobG55 (Jun 19, 2020)

*Comparison Review: Grado HEMP and Audeze LCD1, Sennheiser HD6XX, and Hifiman Sundara headphones*


----------



## elvergun

McCol said:


> I've been curious about Grado for a while but never know which model to start with.
> 
> I like the look of the new Hemp model but thought I'd still like to try the Grado sound.
> 
> Just ordered an open box/ex demo for £200 which appears to be quite a saving here in the UK,  normally retail at £300ish.



Well, the Hemp seems to be a good model (from early reviews).   I you want to play it safe though, get an SR60 or SR80 to get a feel for the Grado sound.   On the other hand, if you get the Hemp and you don't like signature, you will probably be able to sell it fast and you will probably not lose a lot of money ( around $50 or so ).


----------



## Shane D (Jun 19, 2020)

itswid said:


> Grado fan here. Have the SR-60, SR-325, and the GH-4. Love the 325's with tubes, run them with a Little Dot 2. Gives them a bit of warmth and smooths out the top end. Th GH-4's sound good on anything.



That really surprised me. Isn't the Little Dot an OTL amp? Isn't it built for 300 Ohm headphones? Do they have low impedance amps? 
I looked at affordable tube amps, but was told repeatedly that none would do well with 32 Ohm headphones.


----------



## Wid

Shane D said:


> That really surprised me. Isn't the Little Dot an OTL amp? Isn't it built for 300 Ohm headphones? Do they have low impedance amps?
> I looked at affordable tube amps, but was told repeatedly that none would do well with 32 Ohm headphones.



It is but it also says it will drive as low as 32 ohm. I was looking at the Schiit Valhalla and was told it wasn’t a good match with Grado although they claim it will run low impedance headphones.

I also have a Geshelli amp and dac, I run both amps off the same dac. One balanced one unbalanced.


----------



## kmhaynes

OK, quick comparison question for you guys.  I'm a big Grado fan, had the MS1 for many years before stupidly selling to try some other phones.  I'm back with the SR125 now, but with a chance to get either an original MS2 in great shape, or a nearly new SR325e.  Listening to mostly rock, some prog metal, and lots of other stuff, and not afraid to use EQ to tune to my taste.

I'm not really familiar with the characteristics of the original MS2 vs the original 325, but just wondering which would be the choice for rock + several other genres?  Thanks.


----------



## Wid

Never heard the RS2 but the 325’s work great with rock/heavy metal.


----------



## ruhenheiM

kmhaynes said:


> OK, quick comparison question for you guys.  I'm a big Grado fan, had the MS1 for many years before stupidly selling to try some other phones.  I'm back with the SR125 now, but with a chance to get either an original MS2 in great shape, or a nearly new SR325e.  Listening to mostly rock, some prog metal, and lots of other stuff, and not afraid to use EQ to tune to my taste.
> 
> I'm not really familiar with the characteristics of the original MS2 vs the original 325, but just wondering which would be the choice for rock + several other genres?  Thanks.



i haven't heard those two in a very long time, in the original version, usually allesandro is the more laid back and balance grado. but with few generations changes, grado sound different from the original version to be honest. so i have no idea how those two differs each others anymore. in few years ago, the ms2i is the one to get.


----------



## ephemere

Hi, I'm considering picking up my first Grado. I noticed the recent complaints about the cables on some of the Grado phones. The term "garden hose" was used. What does that mean? It's thick and heavy? Is it inflexible? Does it have memory of bends/kinks?

And especially, how are the microphonics? I'm okay with a heavy cable, but I really cannot stand microphonic noise.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jun 19, 2020)

ephemere said:


> Hi, I'm considering picking up my first Grado. I noticed the recent complaints about the cables on some of the Grado phones. The term "garden hose" was used. What does that mean? It's thick and heavy? Is it inflexible? Does it have memory of bends/kinks?
> 
> And especially, how are the microphonics? I'm okay with a heavy cable, but I really cannot stand microphonic noise.


for the recent models, the cable is heavy and thick because they using more conductors compare to previous generations, its using pvc material for sleeving, it's still fairly flexible, but for 12 conductors models, if you twisted the cable you pretty much screwed with the left mark. i don't notice any microphonic, the cable quality is pretty good, it could stand time, easily for decade, i have no problem so far with grado's cable, from sr100,sr60, and ps1000e all still work fine


----------



## elvergun

Shane D said:


> I looked at affordable tube amps, but was told repeatedly that none would do well with 32 Ohm headphones.



The Project Ember pairs really well with my Grados.


----------



## elvergun

ephemere said:


> Hi, I'm considering picking up my first Grado. I noticed the recent complaints about the cables on some of the Grado phones. The term "garden hose" was used. What does that mean? It's thick and heavy? Is it inflexible? Does it have memory of bends/kinks?
> 
> And especially, how are the microphonics? I'm okay with a heavy cable, but I really cannot stand microphonic noise.



It is thick and heavy, but not microphonic (nothing....no noise at all).   

It is thick and heavy on my RS2e, but the cable is quite acceptable on the Prestige Series line.   

It is not a deal breaker at all though.   I just wish, if given the choice, the RS2 had a thinner, detachable cable.   I also wish I was married to a wealthy Victoria's Secret model...so meh.   You can't always have what you want....


----------



## elvergun (Jun 19, 2020)

kmhaynes said:


> OK, quick comparison question for you guys.  I'm a big Grado fan, had the MS1 for many years before stupidly selling to try some other phones.  I'm back with the SR125 now, but with a chance to get either an original MS2 in great shape, or a nearly new SR325e.  Listening to mostly rock, some prog metal, and lots of other stuff, and not afraid to use EQ to tune to my taste.
> 
> I'm not really familiar with the characteristics of the original MS2 vs the original 325, but just wondering which would be the choice for rock + several other genres?  Thanks.



I owned an MS2 for almost 10 years...then I got bored of it and I sold it.   A couple of months later I started to miss the Grado signature so I purchased an SR325 in the sales forum ( no one was selling an MS2 at the time).   I didn't like it.   The SR325 was too bright.   I traded it for something else and I purchased an SR60 so I would have at least one Grado in my collection.    For my tastes...MS2 > SR60  > SR325.


----------



## Wid

You would love the GH-4’s. Quite mellow for a Grado.


----------



## elira

The new Grado Hemp is very nice, it has more low end than other models.


----------



## elvergun

elira said:


> The new Grado Hemp is very nice, it has more low end than other models.



More mid bass or sub-bass?   How bright is the Hemp?


----------



## ruhenheiM

elvergun said:


> More mid bass or sub-bass?   How bright is the Hemp?


probably mid bass, especially with the flat pad


----------



## Shane D

itswid said:


> It is but it also says it will drive as low as 32 ohm. I was looking at the Schiit Valhalla and was told it wasn’t a good match with Grado although they claim it will run low impedance headphones.
> 
> I also have a Geshelli amp and dac, I run both amps off the same dac. One balanced one unbalanced.



Cool if it works for you.


----------



## Shane D

elvergun said:


> The Project Ember pairs really well with my Grados.



Cool. I looked at their line-up.


----------



## ephemere

Thanks to @ruhenheiM and @elvergun for the helpful clarifications about the cable.


----------



## Annarob1947

itswid said:


> It is but it also says it will drive as low as 32 ohm. I was looking at the Schiit Valhalla and was told it wasn’t a good match with Grado although they claim it will run low impedance headphones.
> 
> I also have a Geshelli amp and dac, I run both amps off the same dac. One balanced one unbalanced.


Just my take on this,  i have the Rs2e's run these with the Schiit Vali2 with a Genelex gold lion E88CC tube, absolute heaven 
The stock tube is good but lifeless by comparison  
Just saying😊


----------



## Wid

Annarob1947 said:


> Just my take on this,  i have the Rs2e's run these with the Schiit Vali2 with a Genelex gold lion E88CC tube, absolute heaven
> The stock tube is good but lifeless by comparison
> Just saying😊



The Vali 2 is a hybrid and Schiit recommended it over the Valhalla even thought in it's description it says it will run impedance headphones. I was wanting a OTL amp


----------



## rvalero

Hi all, another Grado fan here from Spain

I have a SR80 and SR325is with the RA1 amp and I love they, but I want to try the RS1i, so If I like it I will sell the 325is and another RA1 amp   

Now I am looking for a cheap iem with the grado sound, there is a lot of chineese iems with nice quality now

Greetings all


----------



## rvalero (Jun 22, 2020)

Chodi said:


> You can order them direct from the manufacturer here just be careful to pick the angled L pads
> 
> https://misodiko.com/collections/ea...i-rs1e-gs1000i-gs1000e-gs2000e-ps1000-ps1000e


what do you think about these pads?

I have the aliexpress pads because my original Lpads were faded but they are not the same quality than grado original


----------



## ChrisR2040

Hey ! I just received my sr225e.. It took me 10 seconds to really like them!  The two other headphones I have are the senn HD598 (open) and the sony 7506.
The 225s are head and shoulders more detailed and spacious than the Sennheisers, also more lively.   Compared to the 7506s, they are revealing and clear without the forwardness and hardness... in other words same kind of neutral presentation but with more musicality.
my notes are based on a few minutes of listening only... I'll have more time with them all week long...
In terms of comfort, I am pleasantly surprised actually - not too too bad compared to what I remember from the sr80 and S-cushions 20 years ago.
The cable is not audible, and the thickness is not much of problem when working or reading.
They are so easy to drive in comparison to the two others also, I barely have to turn the volume above 9 o'clock on my vali 2 alreay set at low gain.
It makes me want to save some bucks for some heritage... some day.


----------



## elvergun

ChrisR2040 said:


> Hey ! I just received my sr225e.. It took me 10 seconds to really like them!  The two other headphones I have are the senn HD598 (open) and the sony 7506.
> The 225s are head and shoulders more detailed and spacious than the Sennheisers, also more lively.   Compared to the 7506s, they are revealing and clear without the forwardness and hardness... in other words same kind of neutral presentation but with more musicality.
> my notes are based on a few minutes of listening only... I'll have more time with them all week long...
> In terms of comfort, I am pleasantly surprised actually - not too too bad compared to what I remember from the sr80 and S-cushions 20 years ago.
> ...



Congratulations.    

You either get the Grado sound or you don't.

Those who do will have a big smile on their face every time they put their Grado(s) on.


----------



## Chodi

rvalero said:


> what do you think about these pads?
> 
> I have the aliexpress pads because my original Lpads were faded but they are not the same quality than grado original


After spending time with them I find that they sound close to the original L pad but they cover the ear differently more like a very over sized S pad. They present a slightly larger sound stage with a touch more bass. I went back to my copy L pads (which I bought for very little) as they are exact copies of the original but don't scratch my ears. The sound with those to my ears is exactly the same as the original L pads. Neither is perfect for comfort but I guess I prefer the original tuning.


----------



## ruhenheiM

rvalero said:


> Hi all, another Grado fan here from Spain
> 
> I have a SR80 and SR325is with the RA1 amp and I love they, but I want to try the RS1i, so If I like it I will sell the 325is and another RA1 amp
> 
> ...


i'm pretty happy with vido earphone. very cheap and sound nice


----------



## McCol

325e's arrived this morning, one song in and I was grinning away like a Cheshire cat.  The treble response from these is stunning, guitars sound immense.  Bass was better than I was expecting, precise and deep if needed on the track.  In a bizarre kind of way they remind a little of my Etymotic Er4sr in that they seem to present the music as I imagine it is intended with no added low end etc.

Can't believe I've only just got round to trying a Grado.


----------



## THGM

Pleased you are enjoying them & welcome to Grado!


----------



## elvergun

McCol said:


> Can't believe I've only just got round to trying a Grado.



You've been around since 2005 and you just tried a Grado?   I can't believe it either. 


My journey was the complete opposite of yours -- my first headphone after joining this site was a Grado.


----------



## McCol

elvergun said:


> You've been around since 2005 and you just tried a Grado?   I can't believe it either.
> 
> 
> My journey was the complete opposite of yours -- my first headphone after joining this site was a Grado.



I remember years ago there was a special edition that was only available here (might have that wrong), but I missed out on the offer.  It was just a set that opinions put me off but so glad I've discovered them now.   
It was reading about the new Hemp edition that got me looking, took the plunge and bought the 325's.  Still tempted to buy the hemp when it becomes available in the UK.


----------



## elvergun

McCol said:


> I remember years ago there was a special edition that was only available here (might have that wrong), but I missed out on the offer.  It was just a set that opinions put me off but so glad I've discovered them now.
> It was reading about the new Hemp edition that got me looking, took the plunge and bought the 325's.  Still tempted to buy the hemp when it becomes available in the UK.



There were two special editions.   Do you remember if it was made out of plastic or metal?


Well, better late than never...and two is better than one!!!


----------



## McCol

elvergun said:


> There were two special editions.   Do you remember if it was made out of plastic or metal?
> 
> 
> Well, better late than never...and two is better than one!!!



Of the top of my head I'm not sure if it was called the HF-1 or similar.


----------



## fleasbaby

elvergun said:


> There were two special editions.   Do you remember if it was made out of plastic or metal?
> 
> 
> Well, better late than never...and two is better than one!!!



The first was the HF1...that looked remarkably like a SR225 (non-i version) with wooden sleeves and a wooden button. The second was the HF2. It looked like a prototype of the PS500: aluminium outer cup, wooden inner sleeve. There was a misprinted version of the HF2...a large portion of them had the word "Head-Fi" misspelled as "Head-F1" on the text around the grill.

Both were done with Mahogany.


----------



## BobG55 (Jun 26, 2020)

fleasbaby said:


> The first was the HF1...that looked remarkably like a SR225 (non-i version) with wooden sleeves and a wooden button. The second was the HF2. It looked like a prototype of the PS500: aluminium outer cup, wooden inner sleeve. There was a misprinted version of the HF2...a large portion of them had the word "Head-Fi" misspelled as "Head-F1" on the text around the grill.
> 
> Both were done with Mahogany.



fleasbaby, I’ve been meaning to tell you, every time I see your “moniker”/ Head-Fi name it makes me chuckle. Pretty cool, like a jazz player’s nickname or something.


----------



## elvergun

fleasbaby said:


> The first was the HF1...that looked remarkably like a SR225 (non-i version) with wooden sleeves and a wooden button. The second was the HF2. It looked like a prototype of the PS500: aluminium outer cup, wooden inner sleeve. There was a misprinted version of the HF2...a large portion of them had the word "Head-Fi" misspelled as "Head-F1" on the text around the grill.
> 
> Both were done with Mahogany.



There was an HF2 for sale recently.   I was to cheap to buy it...and I'm regretting it right now.     Well, cheap and the fact that I just purchased an RS2e didn't help.

I'll pick one up one of these days.


----------



## fleasbaby

BobG55 said:


> fleasbaby, I’ve been meaning to tell you, every time I see your “moniker”/ Head-Fi name it makes me chuckle. Pretty cool, like a jazz player’s nickname or something.



LOL...tks  

I do listen to a lot of jazz, but the handle predates that. Its something I just haven't ever bothered to shake. Guess I'm stuck with it...


----------



## rvalero

Hi all

If someone is looking for a RA1 battery amp, I have one for sale in excellent condition, you can see it here

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-ra1-9v-battery-amp-like-new.935580/

greetings


----------



## cirodts

why does rs2 sometimes have a red band and sometimes black there are different versions of rs2?


----------



## GreenBow (Jun 30, 2020)

Hello folks,

I used to be a regular on the Grado Fan Club.

However that changed one day. At the time I was using the SR225e and had recently bought the Chord Mojo. (They were actually 225i with 6mm plug, but with red-e-driver.) Plus I had a Sony ZX300 DAP, for out walking. ….. Anyway I needed earphones for the DAP, and finally bit the bullet and bought AKG N40; for £250 while at £350 RRP. They reviewed really well for sound and comfort.

The difference was immediate, although the price difference was not fair to really compare the AKG N40 and the SR225e. N40 were retailing at almost twice the SR225e. … However from the absolute off, the difference in signature was night and day. The N40 also had incredible synergy with the Chord Mojo too, so again N40 vs 225e; not a fair shoot-out.

The first thing that hit me though was the body to the sound. The 225e in stock form, and not EQ-d, fell flat compared to the N40. If I pressed the 225e closer to my ears (or as some suggest, buy g-cush for them), or EQ-D. Then I could get the 225e right. ……… There was no really comparison though because N40 and Mojo had such synergy. Even with better equipment on hand, it's still fun just to listen to that N40 - Mojo synergy. The N40 on their own were full bodied sounding. Though not thick in a way to obscure detail, since they have good detail retrieval.

Anyway with helpless love for the Mojo, I ended falling for the Hugo 2, and TT2. Am currently listening with (the electrostatic) Shure KSE1200 with TT2: marriage made in paradise. The electrostatics speed is way beyond addictive. The balance of the KSE1200 is so neutral, they play perfectly with all the Chord DACs. (What with Chord being neutral.) … Of course, saying neutral I don't mean boring. I mean true to the musicians and recording engineers. The speed, tonality, and temper of the KSE1200 is gorgeous, and mixed with the resolving power of the TT2. … Lovely stuff .. !

Naturally though I would also like a full-size pair of headphones. (Have wondered from time to time about the PS2000e. Not that I have to spend 2000e money. Plus it's a bad time to be looking as all headphones seem to have gone up in price in the UK. Due to being post-lockdown, and lockdown sales figures being so low.)


That's where I have been, in case anyone was wondering where I got to. I know folk just stop posting sometimes. It was not intentional though. One thing I do feel looking back though, is how bright I actually found the 225e. Am relieved I never stretched budget to the 325e, as some say they are brighter. I had a quick listen to the 325e, but could not be sure if they were run in or not. They were way too toppy. ........... I still sometimes try the 225e for a listen every now and again. However without EQ I find it too edgy and bright. Am only ever really looking for neutral headphones, but totally neutral headphones are quite elusive.

That's not to say I did not have fun with the 225e with EQ, or even the 125i I had before. I did love owning them at the time, but I think because of the EQ-ing aspect, it made me nervous to upgrade. I was never sure where I was going. …. To explain. I use JRiver Media Centre, which I chose based on its bit-perfect playback. (Other players do bit perfect too. Just I trialled JRiver because folk were talking about it at the time.) …. What happened though was, I ended up with quite a few EQ settings for the 225e, saved in JRiver. In the end I just got tired of trying with it. … Then by chance and having a DAP, I needed some earphones. The rest was as they say, history.

I do understand that some of the GH headphones had more bass presence. Some even turning to the big cushions with the GH-1. Am not beating on Grado. Just saying, those 225e need work to make sound right. … Actually having said that, maybe now would be a guilt free time to mod them to wooden cups. That might warm them up, plus I could re-cable them at the same time. I would want the bass and mids evenly brought out more. Just raising the bass would leave the mids recessed, and that's no good. Would likely cost more than it's worth though. …. Maybe it's best to sell them to someone who uses tubes or a warm source.


Anyway hello again Grado Fan Club.


----------



## Chodi

cirodts said:


> why does rs2 sometimes have a red band and sometimes black there are different versions of rs2?


I am guessing you are talking about the black leather headband vs. the brown one. Grado had a problem at the introduction of their rs1e. At that time all their headphones had black leather headbands. When they "fixed" the problem they wanted to easily differentiate the "fixed" version so for whatever reason they changed all their rs1e and rs2e to brown leather headband. That happened (as I recall) around early 2017. Any rs2e sold new should have the brown headband.


----------



## cirodts

Chodi said:


> I am guessing you are talking about the black leather headband vs. the brown one. Grado had a problem at the introduction of their rs1e. At that time all their headphones had black leather headbands. When they "fixed" the problem they wanted to easily differentiate the "fixed" version so for whatever reason they changed all their rs1e and rs2e to brown leather headband. That happened (as I recall) around early 2017. Any rs2e sold new should have the brown headband.


thanks, you have been very helpful


----------



## elvergun

Chodi said:


> I am guessing you are talking about the black leather headband vs. the brown one. Grado had a problem at the introduction of their rs1e. At that time all their headphones had black leather headbands. When they "fixed" the problem they wanted to easily differentiate the "fixed" version so for whatever reason they changed all their rs1e and rs2e to brown leather headband. That happened (as I recall) around early 2017. Any rs2e sold new should have the brown headband.



I didn't know they did it to differentiate versions...I thought they had changed colors because the tan version looks better (which in my opinion, it does).


----------



## lumohomo06

elvergun said:


> There was an HF2 for sale recently.   I was to cheap to buy it...and I'm regretting it right now.     Well, cheap and the fact that I just purchased an RS2e didn't help.
> 
> I'll pick one up one of these days.


PS500 is the same as HF2.


----------



## lumohomo06

elvergun said:


> I didn't know they did it to differentiate versions...I thought they had changed colors because the tan version looks better (which in my opinion, it does).


RS2e should sound the same no matter which headband. 
Avoid the RS1e with the black headband.


----------



## elvergun

lumohomo06 said:


> PS500 is the same as HF2.



I've read that the HF2 is slightly better.    The HF2 is also more unique.


----------



## zazex (Jul 1, 2020)

deleted post


----------



## ruthieandjohn

The "*Grado Effect*"

I have quite a few headphones and IEMs across various brands (2 Ultrasones, 5 Sennheisers, 6 Beats, 4 Sonys, 2 HiFiMANs, 20 Grados, and several others).  

One thing that is very satisfying to do, that I can only do with Grados, is to start with one of the most humble of their headphones (SR 80-e), listen critically, and be amazed at how very wonderful that sound is... there could be nothing better.

Then I go to the next up in my Grado collection (say, the SR125), and I am startled that the sound that was so perfect on the first headphone just became even better.

I move to the next-higher headphone, say, the SR325i, and again the same thing happens - perfection is improved upon once again!

I can continue on and on up the line until reaching the summit, the PS2000e.  

It is only with the Grados that I see this effect, where each step up is more perfect than the prior.  Hence, I have dubbed this the Grado Effect.


----------



## cgb3

ruthieandjohn said:


> The "*Grado Effect*"
> 
> I have quite a few headphones and IEMs across various brands (2 Ultrasones, 5 Sennheisers, 6 Beats, 4 Sonys, 2 HiFiMANs, 20 Grados, and several others).
> 
> ...


That's 39 headphones.

Either buy another pair, or throw one away. You'll thank me later.


----------



## rvalero

ruthieandjohn said:


> The "*Grado Effect*"



OMG is that your collection? 

Congratulations, you have a Grado museum!


----------



## ruhenheiM

ruthieandjohn said:


> The "*Grado Effect*"
> 
> I have quite a few headphones and IEMs across various brands (2 Ultrasones, 5 Sennheisers, 6 Beats, 4 Sonys, 2 HiFiMANs, 20 Grados, and several others).
> 
> ...



i can hear your gs1000i is crying right now


----------



## wormsdriver

lumohomo06 said:


> PS500 is the same as HF2.


Not the same. If I remember correctly I think the hf2 sounded more on the neutralish side vs the ps500. 
I think (it's been a while since I owned either one) the ps500 maybe had two vent hole while the hf2 had one? Again, it's been a while so don't take this as the gospel.


----------



## wormsdriver

@ruthieandjohn have you come across a Grado you didn't entirely like?
I know you weren't totally satisfied with the gs1ke, any other ones?

Personally, I disliked the gh4. I know my listening preference changed somewhat going back a year or two. I also went through love hate relationship with the rs1e (brown headband, flushed drivers).


----------



## elvergun

ruthieandjohn said:


> perfection is improved upon once again!



Perfection is never achieved until you price a headphone for around $2000.   The higher the price, the more perfection you will get.

What, you don't believe this?   Just ask any of the cool manufacturers nowadays.    



Save up, boys and girls...or your music will surely sound like crap!!!


----------



## Rebel Chris

Who has ordered the Grado Hemp edition? I'm tempting to buy one, but was waiting for some impressions from you guys. 

Cheers Chris


----------



## elvergun

Rebel Chris said:


> Who has ordered the Grado Hemp edition? I'm tempting to buy one, but was waiting for some impressions from you guys.
> 
> Cheers Chris



Check out the Hemp loaner thread:  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-hemp-headphone-loaner-program-ttvjaudio-com.934679/

@Slim1970 has the headphone right now and he is going to write his impressions shortly.  

I'm guessing that this is another excellent model which does not deviate greatly from the other limited editions.


----------



## Rebel Chris

Thanks for your response. Loaner program is USA only..so no luck for me. Will wait for the forthcoming reviews.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Steve Gutenberg of CNET gave a very vey positive review of the GRADO Hemp editon.


----------



## zazex

elvergun said:


> Perfection is never achieved until you price a headphone for around $2000.   The higher the price, the more perfection you will get.
> 
> What, you don't believe this?   Just ask any of the cool manufacturers nowadays.
> 
> ...



I'm a fan of using satire to make a point

One thing here, though, is that I didn't hear any kind of "big" or "special"
or "wow" sounding headphones until I got to the $500. range
Until then, the DT880, K/Q701. HD600/650 sounded fine to me.
Changed my head amp a few times, and found one I liked a lot,
but still there was a sort of limited sameness 

Eventually decided I should at least try moving up out of that
range, and found some great and significant differences.  Not
every time, of course, but still more often than before.

I'm not at all sure that I want to move up to the $1500+ level,
for a few reasons which I'll leave aside for now.  (Mainly it
just requires too much writing to explain clearly)

But I do suspect that at least some of those high-priced
phones from Focal, Audeze, Grado, and others do sound
mighty nice with appropriately matched gear and source
material.


----------



## zazex

wormsdriver said:


> @ruthieandjohn have you come across a Grado you didn't entirely like?
> I know you weren't totally satisfied with the gs1ke, any other ones?
> 
> Personally, I disliked the gh4. I know my listening preference changed somewhat going back a year or two. I also went through love hate relationship with the rs1e (brown headband, flushed drivers).



Wondering what you disliked about the gh4?

(Although they're not my favorite Grado, but I do like their sound.
Quite similar IMO to the RS2e which I like slightly more.)


----------



## wormsdriver

zazex said:


> Wondering what you disliked about the gh4?
> 
> (Although they're not my favorite Grado, but I do like their sound.
> Quite similar IMO to the RS2e which I like slightly more.)


It's been a while but there was a peak in there that my ears just disagree with


----------



## elvergun

zazex said:


> But I do suspect that at least some of those high-priced
> phones from Focal, Audeze, Grado, and others do sound
> mighty nice with appropriately matched gear and source
> material.



They do sound mighty nice, but are they worth that much money?    I suppose that if someone is willing to pay the price, then you could say that answer is yes.

A better question is, does the Utopia sound $3500 better than an RS2?   Some people are buying Utopias, but that does not mean that this headphone is really worth that much money.   

Even the entry level headphones from some of these makers are costing  $1500+.   This is just crazy.   Thankfully we still have companies such as Grado.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

@wormsdriver , I have loved every one of my Grados, except perhaps the PS500 (Grado’s attempt to sound like everyone else), and the GH1000e (had a persistent tubby sound to the bass that got less and less, changing even after 400 hours of burn in, but I gave up and sold them, then wish I still had them). I have not heard the GH4, and I guess I am also not that fond of the HF2, which to me does not sound as good as the PS500 - I view it as Grado’s dry run for designing the PS500).


----------



## zazex

wormsdriver said:


> It's been a while but there was a peak in there that my ears just disagree with



thx for the reply


----------



## wormsdriver

ruthieandjohn said:


> @wormsdriver , I have loved every one of my Grados, except perhaps the PS500 (Grado’s attempt to sound like everyone else), and the GH1000e (had a persistent tubby sound to the bass that got less and less, changing even after 400 hours of burn in, but I gave up and sold them, then wish I still had them). I have not heard the GH4, and I guess I am also not that fond of the HF2, which to me does not sound as good as the PS500 - I view it as Grado’s dry run for designing the PS500).


The last ps500 I had  I ended up modding them by covering one (or was it two?) of the vent holes. This brought up the glorious Grado mid-range that was there all along but was being overshadowed by the bass region.


----------



## fleasbaby

zazex said:


> I'm a fan of using satire to make a point
> 
> One thing here, though, is that I didn't hear any kind of "big" or "special"
> or "wow" sounding headphones until I got to the $500. range
> ...





elvergun said:


> They do sound mighty nice, but are they worth that much money?    I suppose that if someone is willing to pay the price, then you could say that answer is yes.
> 
> A better question is, does the Utopia sound $3500 better than an RS2?   Some people are buying Utopias, but that does not mean that this headphone is really worth that much money.
> 
> Even the entry level headphones from some of these makers are costing  $1500+.   This is just crazy.   Thankfully we still have companies such as Grado.



At the risk of stoking the flames on a contentious topic, I'll put my three primary thoughts on this out there (because What, its a forum and its where everyone throws in their opinion):


The prices of upper end Grados are what brought the Grado DIY scene to life. Restrictive pricing puts pressure on your market, and creates brand frenemies like myself: people who love the brand, but see another way to get the same or better for a fairer price. I say frenemies because I am sure Grado doesn't want their customers migrating away from higher end product to DIY/homebrew creations. At the same time though, we inspire each other. I've seen several DIY ideas appear in the Grado line like layered woods, pushing out into different woods, and sleeved cables. I am continually inspired by what they put out as well (I never saw Hemp coming and wish I'd thought of it...)
Diminishing returns are real, and they exist across the audio world. The more you work to squeeze out that last iota of performance, the more it costs. Some makers take advantage of the concept, and claim to be going that last mile to justify their prices, when in reality they are simply playing a marketing formula. Some do not, and are genuinely pushing the envelope for fair prices. 
Until you know what effort goes into making a product, judgement should be at least tempered somewhat. Its not that easy to set yourself up with the time (which bears a real cost) and materials, and learn the skills, to make something as simple as a cable, let alone a headphone or an amp. Those efforts have a value that should be paid for. Driving pricing down to cost of materials is unsustainable.


----------



## elvergun

ruthieandjohn said:


> I am also not that fond of the HF2, which to me does not sound as good as the PS500 - I view it as Grado’s dry run for designing the PS500).



I'm interested in the HF2 because it should have less mid bass than the PS500 (which might be too boomy?!?!?).   I guess I'm going to have to hear both of them (and perhaps sell both of them off if they indeed deviate from the Grado signature so much).


----------



## dr cornelius

Chodi said:


> I am guessing you are talking about the black leather headband vs. the brown one. Grado had a problem at the introduction of their rs1e. At that time all their headphones had black leather headbands. When they "fixed" the problem they wanted to easily differentiate the "fixed" version so for whatever reason they changed all their rs1e and rs2e to brown leather headband. That happened (as I recall) around early 2017. Any rs2e sold new should have the brown headband.


I also don't remember them changing the headband color for that reason.  Regardless, I bought my RS2e's in 2015 and they have the tan headband - I remember the RS1e also had the tan headband. I chose the 2e because of the negative reviews of the 1e at that time...


----------



## Chodi

dr cornelius said:


> I also don't remember them changing the headband color for that reason.  Regardless, I bought my RS2e's in 2015 and they have the tan headband - I remember the RS1e also had the tan headband. I chose the 2e because of the negative reviews of the 1e at that time...


I may have been wrong about exactly when they made the switch. I bought my rs2e recently also off the reviews. I like it a lot.


----------



## ruhenheiM

dr cornelius said:


> I also don't remember them changing the headband color for that reason.  Regardless, I bought my RS2e's in 2015 and they have the tan headband - I remember the RS1e also had the tan headband. I chose the 2e because of the negative reviews of the 1e at that time...


from what i remembered the way they changed the headband was solely to attract new kind of market, which one of the reason why they also change the headphone plug on rs models to mini jack. however i didn't remember which size of headphone jack the early rs1e coming with, so i could be wrong


----------



## elvergun

fleasbaby said:


> Those efforts have a value that should be paid for.



But those efforts where not that exorbitantly expensive even 5 years ago.   What has changed?    Some people prefer the flagships of 5-10 years ago to the newer models being released now, so do those efforts really have so much value?   There could be a new model out there that is indeed outstanding, sure, but it is hard to believe that EVERYTHING released recently is a work of engineering art and really worth the asking price.


----------



## Rebel Chris

Personally I want to hear a flagship Grado for myself and compare to the other Grado's I have. GS3000e on my list.

ZMF statement is every headphone has its own flavor, great way to look at the line up. No one is better, just different.


----------



## cirodts

a very simple question, the rs2 given its price has a more refined and superior sound to the 325e?


----------



## elvergun

cirodts said:


> a very simple question, the rs2 given its price has a more refined and superior sound to the 325e?



In my opinion, yes.


----------



## Ultrainferno

It’s a somewhat different kind of article this Friday as we share our impressions on both assembling and listening to a fully bespoke headphone. 
The drivers and parts were supplied by custom parts manufacturer Turbulent Labs. The total price of parts for this custom build came to $387 USD. 

https://www.headfonia.com/turbulent-labs-review/


----------



## cirodts

hifiman sundara, rs2 grade and 325e grade, which do you think is most suitable for the heavy metal genre?


----------



## ruhenheiM

cirodts said:


> hifiman sundara, rs2 grade and 325e grade, which do you think is most suitable for the heavy metal genre?


ps1000e


----------



## richardloh

Hi,

Both stock and modded Headamp's Gilmore Lite MK2 with Silmic 2 capacitors at very affordable usd499 was what Questyle cma-800r and Kinki THR-1 could not do for my rare vintage Grado FreeSystem FG-1.

Looking forward to dedicated PSU that Headamp had just released for the Gilmore Lite MK2.

Cheers.

Richard

PS: also modded orange led to blue (same for the customised Denafripss Terminator Plus newly received and reviewed here in separate thread)


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jul 3, 2020)

richardloh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Both stock and modded Headamp's Gilmore Lite MK2 with Silmic 2 capacitors at very affordable usd499 was what Questyle cma-800r and Kinki THR-1 could not do for my rare vintage Grado FreeSystem FG-1.
> 
> ...



rare indeed!

i want to ask how it sound compare to other grados but it's probably useless since in the past 10 years i've only seen 2 fg1 appeared at online auction and to this date as far as i can remember only you have been formally posted to be fg1 owner


----------



## richardloh (Jul 3, 2020)

ruhenheiM said:


> rare indeed!



Hi ruhenhei,

This is one of the three prototypes that late Mr. Grado gave to Freesystem Singapore R&D where my friend was and he in turn gifted it to me in mint condition as he is not an audiophile.

Read somewhere that 7 complete Freesystem setup were snapped up in ebay when Grado listed them after the project failed to take off.

Also read that the built up inventory of parts was used in the 200-300 units of PS1.

Not into headphones and left unused for a couple of years until recently but I had compared the grado FG1 with the HD800 and some expensive cannot remember brand headphones on the questyle cma800r. I will take the FG 1 over the HD800 anytime while the expensive one had unbelievable clarity and details which the FG-1 can matches but listener fatigue after 1-2 songs.

This may also have to do with matching as I had found out when I looked for a headamp to showcase my hifisystem in the living room .. surprisingly the cheapest Gilmore Lite mk2 sounded best against the Kinki and Questyle.

Cheers.

Richard


----------



## ruhenheiM

richardloh said:


> Hi ruhenhei,
> 
> This is one of the three prototypes that late Mr. Grado gave to Freesystem Singapore R&D where my friend was and he in turn gifted it to me in mint condition as he is not an audiophile.
> 
> ...



hi richard,

that's make perfect sense then, you have some connection  when i saw 2 fg1 at online auction years ago both were located in japan

i remember that ebay listing but didn't see any fg1 on their listing, mostly was hp1000 and some prototype models. those fg1 probably gone in seconds, yeah i also remember read those parts about ps1

so i'm guessing you only have the headphone itself? not the whole system with the wireless receiver and amp?

haha headamp using a really great design by kevin gilmore, i haven't get a chance to try any of his design but will do someday, yours should improve a lot with GRLV psu


----------



## richardloh

ruhenheiM said:


> hi richard,
> 
> that's make perfect sense then, you have some connection  when i saw 2 fg1 at online auction years ago both were located in japan
> 
> ...



Hi Ruhenhei,

Affirmative on only having the headphone FG-1 and not the electronic components of wireless transmitter and receiver.

Wow, you must really know your Grado stuff cos not many I corresponded with knows about the FG-1 especially when they are not in Asia.

Cheers.

Richard


----------



## ruhenheiM

richardloh said:


> Hi Ruhenhei,
> 
> Affirmative on only having the headphone FG-1 and not the electronic components of wireless transmitter and receiver.
> 
> ...


honestly i thought freesystem was german company but few years looking at ebay.de got me nowhere and then i googled about any company called freesystem and one show up, i was shocked because it's in singapore. i still wasn't sure but the company profile stated they dealing with communication equipment so it might be true, that's when i thought if there is one chance fg1 ever show up it's gotta be in japan market, those crazy collectors must have this thing and it did showed up but no such luck for the rarest grado ever 
https://www.bloomberg.com/profile/company/0288027D:SP

i'm glad someone finally sharing the news there are grado fg1 out there, nicely done sir!
just do us a favor, post pics of your fg1 from time to time. even fg1 pictures are super rare just like the headphone itself


----------



## richardloh (Jul 3, 2020)

Hi ruhenhei,

Most of the info on the Grado FG-1 that I found was from here posted by seemingly well learned headphones collector, Roger, in China:

<<http://www.headphoneclub.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=293147&extra=page=1&page=1&mobile=2>>

Seems Hifiman's designer and/or owner was involved in the Development of the Freesystem system some  >15 yrs ago and worked for Mr. Grado.

Don't mean to pass judgement and perhaps indeed bias since I have the FG-1 like Roger though without his uber rare complete system including the wireless components but I will never support Hifiman products if he is indeed the designer/owner.

He seems defensive, rude and arrogant when not even directed as seemingly so from reading this public thread in chinese (update: read the post again and seems Roger had filed a complaint to a China consumer product watchdog organisation after Mr. Hifiman did not respond on some product fault issue ... seems Roger no longer appeared in the forum since mid 2019)

Cheers.

Richard


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jul 3, 2020)

yeah i just found out that forum an hour ago, i haven't really read his post though.mmmm it's probably the owner of head direct probably, if i remember correctly there used to be website/company called head direct or something he is the one who support financially for the hifiman development and then at some point they kinda broke up or something, it was very long time ago, my memory really fuzzy here. anyway,  that's probably the only forum discussed fg1 in details

to be fair when i saw the first fg1 showed up online, it was in 2014 so there wasn't really any info regarding fg1 on google. he could be the one who bought that fg1
https://www.hifishark.com/search?q=grado+fg1

again i wasn't expecting someone actually posting info/pictures or anything about fg1 really. what an elusive legendary headphone that fg1....man...plasmasonic probably real 

you should ask your friend or people from freesystem haha give us inside story of this fg1. that must be one of hell story, a brooklyn company collaborate with singapore company creating a headphone... that's sound insane


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jul 4, 2020)

digging up some old info about grado freesystem






https://www.stereophile.com/news/10934/index.html


Spoiler: info from brochures



From the cardboard brochure:
"Quality, Elegance Purity.

Experience the perfect balance of art and science, of simplicity and sophistication of purity with power.

From FreeSystems, the developer of Freespan (patent-pending) digital audio transmission technology and Grado Labs, world famous for its critically acclaimed headphones and phono cartridges, comes a truly ground-breaking product - the limited edition FreeSystems Grado Digital Headphone System.

The headphone system delivers perfect audio quality from your audio source to your favorite armchair through a crisp, clear and convenient digital wireless link - it's pure indulgence.

The pioneering system consits of the Freesystems-designed infra-red transmitter and receiver which incorporate the well-regarded *Grado RA-1* headphone amplifier. The transmitter and receiver use Freespan full bandwidth, low noise, zero compression transmission technology to provide a crystal clear digital wireless link between the audio source and user.

Coupled with this is the understated yet classic headphone design from Grado Labs. The handcrafted precision headphone features machined aluminium components with a fine black leather headband that match the receiver's black and aluminium chassis.

Visually, the effect is a stunning balance of refined artisanship with cutting-edge technology - a balance as stunning as the sonic quality of the system itself.

The FreeSystems Grado Digital Headphone System, as a limited edition, is reserved for a select few - those special individuals who seek and appreciate art and science in perfect harmony. [evilcthul notes: or head-fizers/headwizers]"

Back of Brochure:
*A state of the art headphone and amplifier system with Digital Wireless Link*
* Digital Receiver with rechargeable NiMH batteries
* Charger
* Grado limited edition headphone
* Digital infra-red transmitter (not shown)
* User's Guide
* Limited edition certificate

*Features*:
Freespan wireless technology
* Full audio bandwidth (20hz to 20Khz @ -3dB)
* CD Quality
- Compression free
* No more hiss
- Crisp, clear and quiet
* Audio error correction
* Gentle mute

*Grado Machined aluminium headphones:*
*Hand crafted, matched

Infra-Red:
* Safe

Technical Specifications:
*Transmitter*
Power: external supply 100-240V 50-60Hz
Digital Audio Inputs: Optical (TOSLink), Coax (S/PDIF)
Analog audio input: 1 pair RCA phono jacks
High performance 24-bit ADC

*Receiver*
Power: built in, NiMH rechargeable battery
Charger: 100-240V 50-60hz
Horizontal pick-up: 360 dgrees
Amplifier: Grado RA1 Circuitry
High Performance 24bit DAC
Controls: off/on, mute
Battery Life: 5 hours

*Grado Headphones*
Type: open-air
Diaphragm: low mass polymer
Magnets: Neodymium
Voice Coils: Long crystal (UHPLC) oxygen free copper
Driver: vented diaphragm design with a large air chamber.









Spoiler: price?



The Digital Headphone System (www.FreeSystems-Grado-LE.com) which carries a manufacturer's suggested retail price of $3,800, will be available by February 1st, 2002, exclusively though a few select audio-video retailers.



no wonder it was never took off, it's more expensive than sony r10


----------



## richardloh (Jul 4, 2020)

ruhenheiM said:


> digging up some old info about grado freesystem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Ruhenhei,

Wow .. nice work Mr. Sherlock !

Thanks for the sharing .. think sound quality via then wireless technology especially >>15 yrs is also questionable but can only speculate since no chance to audition.

But for the headphone alone, it ia touted possibly sounding better than the not inexpensive and too bad sounding PS1 that followed.

Cheers.

Richard


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jul 4, 2020)

richardloh said:


> Hey Ruhenhei,
> 
> Wow .. nice work Mr. Sherlock !
> 
> ...


yeah, there was also a stigma for the system, it's probably just sr325 + ra1 with good chance of questionable sound quality from wireless connection since it was early 2000s. with that money you could buy entire lines of grado(still in production) back in those 2002. gs1000 not even exist back then

you really have a good friend!


----------



## fleasbaby

elvergun said:


> But those efforts where not that exorbitantly expensive even 5 years ago.   What has changed?    Some people prefer the flagships of 5-10 years ago to the newer models being released now, so do those efforts really have so much value?   There could be a new model out there that is indeed outstanding, sure, but it is hard to believe that EVERYTHING released recently is a work of engineering art and really worth the asking price.



I agree...prices on flagship have started looking very much like they are no longer representative of materials and workmanship and are more tied to what the market will put up with. I'm not a fan.


----------



## richardloh (Jul 4, 2020)

fleasbaby said:


> I agree...prices on flagship have started looking very much like they are no longer representative of materials and workmanship and are more tied to what the market will put up with. I'm not a fan.



Hi fleasbaby,

Indeed and we also know:

1. rich getting richer and more populated .. more bragging rights with less true appreciation of sound quality and technologies involved .. can punt for sufficient willing buyers

2. increasing cost in development amd short product life with many competitions especially from the east .. survival mode

3. poor are getting poorer and middle class are paying mortgages, cars, mba, student loans etc. and subjected to uncertainties of contract employment as well as so called only constant of modern life i.e. changes ... again get the rich buyers and hope can substain to offset

4. Still niche market and younger gen are mp3 gen albeit dap is helping to reverse that trend a bit ... shrinking market

5. 40-60% profits to this very niche market of high end .. flagship models are inflated more and rrp is artificially published

For the vanity in me and below reason , I do also go for flagship models of any brand e.g. Denafrips Terminator Plus, Audible Illusion, Sanders Magtech, Revel Salon 2 (used) that I have now and not big brand names. 

I will try to avoid getting even 2nd or 3rd model of any brand and certainly not the bottom model of these big brand names. At the least, I am more assured that the often designers cum owners of smaller brand names go for broke to ensure sound quality else they will not survive competition.

Cheers.

Richard


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jul 4, 2020)

fleasbaby said:


> I agree...prices on flagship have started looking very much like they are no longer representative of materials and workmanship and are more tied to what the market will put up with. I'm not a fan.





richardloh said:


> Hi fleasbaby,
> 
> Indeed and we also know:
> 
> ...


that's the beauty of free market   as american always said there's nothing wrong with free market
happy 4th of july btw to all americans


----------



## Rebel Chris

Hmm, poor getting poorer? Richer get richer, more bragging rights with less true appreciation of sound quality... Haha really? Not everything as to do with making audioproducts. 

Little suggestion: Hans Rowling - Factfulness, ten reasons we're wrong about the world — and why things are better than you think

In the mean time: audio products are getting better and better. And...more affordable. 

Rethink your list. Cheers Chris


----------



## ruhenheiM

Rebel Chris said:


> Hmm, poor getting poorer? Richer get richer, more bragging rights with less true appreciation of sound quality... Haha really? Not everything as to do with making audioproducts.
> 
> Little suggestion: Hans Rowling - Factfulness, ten reasons we're wrong about the world — and why things are better than you think
> 
> ...


little suggestion : VOC, perhaps reading few things about them would help get some perspective

in the mean time: little bit of comedy

all words just crystal clear with grado


----------



## elvergun

richardloh said:


> I will try to avoid getting even 2nd or 3rd model of any brand and certainly not the bottom model of these big brand names. At the least, I am more assured that the often designers cum owners of smaller brand names go for broke to ensure sound quality else they will not survive competition.



Funny, 'cause I think that some of these smaller companies are the ones creating the "problem".     I don't think they are doing it only out of greed either - they are out to demonstrate that they are the best and they are using price as "proof".      The rest of them then play the game of keeping up with the manufacturer Joneses.

Most of the outrageously priced models I've seen are being released by companies "new" (10-15 years old, more or less) to the headphone industry.

Sure, some old school companies like Sennheiser, Sony and AKG had released some really expensive models in the past...but they did not issue a new headphone every year or two that was $1000 more expensive than their previous model.


----------



## buffalobill

Fewer people buy loudspeakers, so headphones is often the main system people use. And since "regular" people who used to spend $30 on headphones, are now buying $200 airpods, there will be a market for those seeking high end sound, for even more money


----------



## richardloh (Jul 4, 2020)

elvergun said:


> Funny, 'cause I think that some of these smaller companies are the ones creating the "problem".     I don't think they are doing it only out of greed either - they are out to demonstrate that they are the best and they are using price as "proof".      The rest of them then play the game of keeping up with the manufacturer Joneses.
> 
> Most of the outrageously priced models I've seen are being released by companies "new" (10-15 years old, more or less) to the headphone industry.
> 
> Sure, some old school companies like Sennheiser, Sony and AKG had released some really expensive models in the past...but they did not issue a new headphone every year or two that was $1000 more expensive than their previous model.



Hi elvergun,

Understand that this is a head-fi forum and sorry for not being clear or having misunderstood the original intention of the original statement.

Big brand aka higher end names that that I am referring to are not headphone brands alone like Sennheiser, Sony and AK that are not  niche but try Magico, FM Acoustics, Clearaudio etc. and many more into >>100k flagship products.

Dealers of Sennheiser, Sony and AK also do not get 40-60% profits of sales.

Hope this clarifies.

Cheers.

Richard


----------



## elvergun

buffalobill said:


> Fewer people buy loudspeakers, so headphones is often the main system people use. And since "regular" people who used to spend $30 on headphones, are now buying $200 airpods, there will be a market for those seeking high end sound, for even more money



Fewer people are buying traditional loudspeakers.   Regular people are now buying bluetooth speakers to use as their main system (stuff that can easily pair with their TV or phone).   Regular people are also using the buds that came with their phones or they are buying bluetooth headphones.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jul 4, 2020)

elvergun said:


> Fewer people are buying traditional loudspeakers.   Regular people are now buying bluetooth speakers to use as their main system (stuff that can easily pair with their TV or phone).   Regular people are also using the buds that came with their phones or they are buying bluetooth headphones.


flagship audio market just using bugatti method, it's proven method. when they released veyron, they didn't aim it for people that want to buy their first super car, they aimed it for the people that already have super cars and yachts, and then it open up a whole new markets, back then 1 million dollar super car was unheard of, now that's pretty much the minimum price to get super car. it's same thing with all those expensive headphones when people buy 5-50 grand headphones, that headphone won't be their first flagship, or even their first high end headphones, it just a whole new market and sadly not many people could get into that market.

somehow no one thought that before, there are some people in this world that have money and doesn't mind to buy pretty much the same things over and over.whole new market...


----------



## Rebel Chris

Some do. But there are enough companies with reasonable prices even for their top of the line. Like Grado.

Do you mean VOC, like the VOC in 1600 till 1800?


----------



## ruhenheiM

Rebel Chris said:


> Some do. But there are enough companies with reasonable prices even for their top of the line. Like Grado.
> 
> Do you mean VOC, like the VOC in 1600 till 1800?


reasonable pretty much subjective. $2600 flagship sound very reasonable for people in the hobby but you walk around asking other people how they think about $2600 for a headphone, flagship headphone. no matter how great that headphone sound or how great we give the explanation why this headphone actually really cheap or worth the money, still in some countries with that money you probably could buy a second hand car, motorcycle, smartphone, laptop, stuff that probably more essential for them

yeah that voc


----------



## elvergun

ruhenheiM said:


> flagship audio market just using bugatti method, it's proven method. when they released veyron, they didn't aim it for people that want to buy their first super car, they aimed it for the people that already have super cars and yachts, and then it open up a whole new markets, back then 1 million dollar super car was unheard of, now that's pretty much the minimum price to get super car. it's same thing with all those expensive headphones when people buy 5-50 grand headphones, that headphone won't be their first flagship, or even their first high end headphones, it just a whole new market and sadly not many people could get into that market



The crazy thing is that the people buying these high end headphones do not seem to be the super rich.    If I had that Bugatti and a yacht I would purchase an Orpheus, not a Hifiman.   I've seen pictures of people's homes (in the Show us your Head-Fi station at it's current state thread) and I have not seen any mansions.     It seems to me that most of these buyers are normal people getting caught up in the hype...and spending way beyond their means.


----------



## ruhenheiM

elvergun said:


> The crazy thing is that the people buying these high end headphones do not seem to be the super rich.    If I had that Bugatti and a yacht I would purchase an Orpheus, not a Hifiman.   I've seen pictures of people's homes (in the Show us your Head-Fi station at it's current state thread) and I have not seen any mansions.     It seems to me that most of these buyers are normal people getting caught up in the hype...and spending way beyond their means.


i know, kinda weird but then again i don't know their bank accounts, who knows they probably prefer cash to mansion 
weirdly enough you rarely seen those super rich that own yachts, private jet all that also buying orpheus or uber stereo system. like i said, it's all subjective, it's a hobby, people who gonna buy that kind of headphones already in the hobby, for outsider, there is little chance they gonna buy it even though they have money, they probably much rather spend their money on watches, cigar, wine,arts, etc than headphones. and then the vicious cycle repeat which one is more reasonable person...


----------



## richardloh (Jul 4, 2020)

ruhenheiM said:


> flagship audio market just using bugatti method, it's proven method. when they released veyron, they didn't aim it for people that want to buy their first super car, they aimed it for the people that already have super cars and yachts, and then it open up a whole new markets, back then 1 million dollar super car was unheard of, now that's pretty much the minimum price to get super car. it's same thing with all those expensive headphones when people buy 5-50 grand headphones, that headphone won't be their first flagship, or even their first high end headphones, it just a whole new market and sadly not many people could get into that market.
> 
> somehow no one thought that before, there are some people in this world that have money and doesn't mind to buy pretty much the same things over and over.whole new market...



Hi ruhenhei,

As I had disclaimed, I know next to nothing about headphones and I am in awe what I found below:

<<https://wealthygorilla.com/most-expensive-headphones/>>

Usd120k focal and even mass market Onkyo has a usd85k headphone 

Btw, the wealthygorilla link also reminded that the cannot-remember brand name headphone I tried with the hd800 and the grado FG-1 that was with incredible details and transparency but leading to quick listener fatigue with the Questyle cma800r headphone amp .... it is the Ultrasone Edition 5.

Cheers.

Richard


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jul 4, 2020)

richardloh said:


> Hi ruhenhei,
> 
> As I had disclaimed, I know next to nothing about headphones and I am in awe what I found below:
> 
> ...



yeah,actually for the current production it's the sennhesier he-1. those focal and onkyo thing just a one off. it's basically their flagship headphone but with gold, diamond, rocks and stuff.you know some people like shiny things.
basically it's focal utopia and onkyo h900m, they both priced more "reasonable" for some people 
i won't lie that focal utopia by tournaire looks amazing, probably priced really reasonable for super rich



i read for he-1 you could get some customization for your headphone so the price would get even pricier


----------



## elvergun

richardloh said:


> Hi ruhenhei,
> 
> As I had disclaimed, I know next to nothing about headphones and I am in awe what I found below:
> 
> ...



Yeah, but the Focal and the Onkyo don't really count.   

I could buy some Krazy Glue and stick this on my SR60 and create the most expensive headphone in the world:





That would not create the best headphone in the world though.


----------



## richardloh

elvergun said:


> Yeah, but the Focal and the Onkyo don't really count.
> 
> I could buy some Krazy Glue and stick this on my SR60 and create the most expensive headphone in the world:
> 
> ...



Hi elvergun,

Yes, headphones are relatively affordable even for ultrasone edition 5 but hard to understand gbp47k for latest atc or ANY of magico speakers or fm accoustic usd200k preamp or 350k monoblocks

<<https://darko.audio/2020/07/atc-readies-limited-edition-scm150aslt-active-loudspeaker-system/>>

Cheers 

Richard


----------



## ruhenheiM

elvergun said:


> Yeah, but the Focal and the Onkyo don't really count.
> 
> I could buy some Krazy Glue and stick this on my SR60 and create the most expensive headphone in the world:
> 
> ...



i bet this one sound better




https://www.highsnobiety.com/p/graff-beats-pro-headphones-cost/


----------



## ruhenheiM

richardloh said:


> Hi elvergun,
> 
> Yes, headphones are relatively affordable even for ultrasone edition 5 but hard to understand gbp47k for latest atc or ANY of magico speakers or fm accoustic usd200k preamp or 350k monoblocks
> 
> ...


speaking of magico



"reasonable" pricing


----------



## elvergun (Jul 4, 2020)

ruhenheiM said:


> i bet this one sound better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would if it had 3 more diamonds (two would be too little...four would be too much as it would make the bass too boomy).  They almost created perfection...they came that close.


----------



## ruhenheiM

elvergun said:


> It would if it had 3 more diamonds (two would be too little...four would be too much as it would make the bass too boomy).  They almost created perfection...they came that close.


when you bombarded the market with that kind of pricing. $2600 flagship headphone sounds reasonably cheap almost unheard of


----------



## elvergun

ruhenheiM said:


> when you bombarded the market with that kind of pricing. $2600 flagship headphone sounds reasonably cheap almost unheard of


Yeah, I don't want to be part of the problem --- I'll remove that rock from my SR60 and put it back in the safe of my mansion.


----------



## Rebel Chris

ruhenheiM said:


> reasonable pretty much subjective. $2600 flagship sound very reasonable for people in the hobby but you walk around asking other people how they think about $2600 for a headphone, flagship headphone. no matter how great that headphone sound or how great we give the explanation why this headphone actually really cheap or worth the money, still in some countries with that money you probably could buy a second hand car, motorcycle, smartphone, laptop, stuff that probably more essential for them
> 
> yeah that voc



That was, is and always will be the case. 
The VOC era was 200> years ago. Don't get stuck in the past. Has nothing to do with audio.

At the annualy hifi show I listen to some really expensive headphones, enjoying them. But would never buy them. Some dreams have to be dreams.


----------



## ruhenheiM

elvergun said:


> Yeah, I don't want to be part of the problem --- I'll remove that rock from my SR60 and put it back in the safe of my mansion.


i envy you. clearly you have better moral value than mine. perhaps i should just listen music through my humble ps1000e and never looking for perfection....


----------



## ruhenheiM

Rebel Chris said:


> That was, is and always will be the case.
> The VOC era was 200> years ago. Don't get stuck in the past. Has nothing to do with audio.
> 
> At the annualy hifi show I listen to some really expensive headphones, enjoying them. But would never buy them. Some dreams have to be dreams.



we were talking about economics before, right? i'm not arguing your arguments, compare with the past, we clearly are in much better state. but then again the past wasn't that great to begin with, some people have to suffer for that. and that gap between rich and poor even though it's getting smaller compare to the past, it's still a big gap. amazon and aramco combined would never even get close to what voc was. so it's a progress but probably not enough or fast enough. like i was mentioned it just for perspective, i could see both side of the arguments and somehow both still makes perfect sense. but then again i might be totally wrong, who knows... 

i also not arguing there are more affordable stuffs right now, it's the truth, compare to the old days.cars, pc cost a real fortunes. you either buy a car or a house, pc cost a lot more than buying sport cars. now cars, pcs, even smartphones are widely available in various price points, everyone could get the experience about it. same with audio, it's more available and people don't need to sell their kidney just to experience a good sound. but whether the industry moving into right direction, i still have no idea...


----------



## j0val

I just got the Schiit Asgard 3 and Bifrost 2. It's been a really great pairing with the GH4. I feel like the Grado has never sounded better as it really smooths things out and adds great bass detail. Anyone else have a similar experience with a good Amp/DAC?


----------



## richardloh (Jul 5, 2020)

j0val said:


> I just got the Schiit Asgard 3 and Bifrost 2. It's been a really great pairing with the GH4. I feel like the Grado has never sounded better as it really smooths things out and adds great bass detail. Anyone else have a similar experience with a good Amp/DAC?



Hi j0val,

For me it will have to the Gilmore design with vintage Grado that I have ... not sure about newer ones and believe it will still work. I found out about Gilmore when I goggle for PS1 which is nearest to my FG-1 and they were recommending then Gilmore headphone amps >15 yrs ago.

A usd499 Gilmore Lite mk2 was much better than more 3 times more expensive Questyle cma800r or latest 2 time more expensive Kinki THR.

It is only SE ended though and other have to be more expensive with their balanced option etc. which I will not need since I will nvr modify the grado fg-1 to balanced.

Cheers.

Richard

PS: Using the newly released Denafrips Terminator Plus .. the new "King" of R2R dac


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jul 5, 2020)

j0val said:


> I just got the Schiit Asgard 3 and Bifrost 2. It's been a really great pairing with the GH4. I feel like the Grado has never sounded better as it really smooths things out and adds great bass detail. Anyone else have a similar experience with a good Amp/DAC?


yes. every transducers need juice to run, some need more juices to reach top performances so little bit good amp/dac could help getting more performances from time to time. whether it's worth the price or the effort, each to their own i guess




===============================================================================
btw with last night topic about hobby and pricing. that's remind me of this movie




https://www.netflix.com/gb/title/80029708
if you had netflix search for sour grapes. it's pretty funny movie

or just read the wiki pages if you don't have time, it's basically the same 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sour_Grapes_(2016_film)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudy_Kurniawan


----------



## elvergun

j0val said:


> Anyone else have a similar experience with a good Amp/DAC?



Almost every day...after I disconnect one of my Grados from my phone and plug it in into one of my amps.

Yes, the quality and quantity of the bass improves greatly when you use a good amp.


----------



## richardloh

elvergun said:


> Almost every day...after I disconnect one of my Grados from my phone and plug it in into one of my amps.
> 
> Yes, the quality and quantity of the bass improves greatly when you use a good amp.



Good amp, good dac, good power supply, good cabling and very critically good mood .. lol !

Cheers.

Richard


----------



## tiobilli (Jul 5, 2020)

I've noticed that my grado sr60's (blue box) have 2 holes inside and gray driver. Are these normal?


----------



## ruhenheiM

tiobilli said:


> I've noticed that my grado sr60's (blue box) have 2 holes inside and gray driver. Are these normal?


that's probably the vented holes, in e series, for prestige lines that's pretty normal. from reading other impressions usually there are 2 vented holes there.
for the driver color, not really sure, but i thought all prestige series have gray color driver, some probably have black gob. higher models painted with red and some models painted with blue most also have black gob


----------



## tiobilli

I've got another pair of sr60s (early model) and it has de red driver and no vented holes.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jul 6, 2020)

previous generations, non i and i-generation do not have vented holes on most of prestige models, especially sr60
for the color of the driver, i don't have much info about it, as far as i concern they all have gray color drivers, they just painted the gray color driver with red or blue(gs2000e/ps2000e perhaps) for color coded. 
i forget the link of video where they painted the driver with red paint but hope this assembly video could help a bit



you can email grado to check is yours legit or not.
grado quality control is not that great, there are always cases of mixed things from time to time, so better to email grado


----------



## elvergun (Jul 6, 2020)

I purchased a set of G cushions for my RS2e...and they make that headphone sound like crap.   The bass is gone and the highs are not as crisp and they sound distant.

Don't do it!!!!

I tried them with the SR60 and they also suck on that model.    Luckily I bought them used.


----------



## elvergun

Double posted...


----------



## ruhenheiM

elvergun said:


> I purchased a set of G cushions for my RS2e...and they make that headphone sound like crap.   The bass is gone and the highs are not as crisp and they sound distant.
> 
> Don't do it!!!!
> 
> I tried them with the SR60 and they also suck on that model.    Luckily I bought them used.


genuine g-pad or knock off g-pad?


----------



## elvergun

ruhenheiM said:


> genuine g-pad or knock off g-pad?



Genuine.


----------



## elira

elvergun said:


> Genuine.


People seem to have good results with knockoffs. The foam is different.


----------



## elvergun

elira said:


> People seem to have good results with knockoffs. The foam is different.



Yeah.   

I bought them out of curiosity more than anything.    This is just another failed pad changing experiment.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

elira said:


> People seem to have good results with knockoffs. The foam is different.


I didn't with my SR80e's.  
Keep to original pads...Grado Labs know what they are doing to get the best sound out of their headphones from extensive research and testng !


----------



## guersome (Jul 7, 2020)

(first post on head-fi!)

Actually some time ago I measured the frequency response of RS2e with various small pads. Note that my equipment is very amateurish (UMIK-1 microphone, headphones on a cardboard), however the measured frequency is pretty comparable to what one can find on professional sites like innerfidelity.com, maybe excluding the highest frequencies above about 8kHz.

On the below graph you can see:
- GREEN - original RS2e pads
- ORANGE - SR60 replacement pads
- BLUE - SR225 replacement pads
- RED - no pads at all (!)

The differences are not vast, I honestly expected a greater difference e.g. when comparing SR60 pads with RS2e pads. Some noticeable things: replacement pads are generally a bit more bassy. SR225 replacements have lower higher-midrange peaks, SR60 pads have the highest frequencies cut-off.

If anything I think this graph encourages using replacement pads, since they won't destroy the sound. However what I noticed is that even when a difference is small - like 1-2 dB - when looking at the vertical axis, if the difference is present on a large area of the graph on the horizontal axis, then such difference will be quite noticeable subjectively (in other words, you should look at the total *area* between the lines).

I also have GS1000 (the oldest versions) and three types of G-pads, the differences are greater there.


----------



## guersome

Something interesting that I noticed while playing with my measurement setup is the difference in bass response related to the difference in the "output impedance" of amplifiers. The graph for RS2e:
- RED - Ear Stream Earia SE output, output impedance of 18 Ohms
- GREEN - Micromega MyZic, output impedance of 0.25 Ohm






And this is interesting because I saw some stat saying that Grado RA-1 amplifier has the o.i. of 32 Ohms. So bass on that amp must be enlarged even more. The question is: if their own amp has this large o.i., does it mean that Grado requires amplifiers having about that high o.i. to sound "properly"? I even asked Grado about this but they said that I should use whatever sounds better for me, and generally they prefer lower-impedance amps. So most modern amps with low o.i. seem to be OK for Grado, but if you want more bass (and don't want to EQ) you can use a higher-o.i. amp.


----------



## cirodts

for metal music better rs2e or audeze lcdx?


----------



## cirodts

guersome said:


> Something interesting that I noticed while playing with my measurement setup is the difference in bass response related to the difference in the "output impedance" of amplifiers. The graph for RS2e:
> - RED - Ear Stream Earia SE output, output impedance of 18 Ohms
> - GREEN - Micromega MyZic, output impedance of 0.25 Ohm
> 
> ...


Is good smsl sp200 for rs2e?


----------



## richardloh

Hi,

No gilmore lite mk2 user here with grado like me ?

What is touted to match grados typically here or no such thing and specific grado models varies ?

Cheers.

Richard


----------



## guersome (Jul 8, 2020)

cirodts said:


> Is good smsl sp200 for rs2e?



It has "near zero" output impedance so bass won't be boosted. I haven't tried this amp but heard it lacks "body" so in total might be not the best match for small Grados.



cirodts said:


> for metal music better rs2e or audeze lcdx?



I heard very different opinions on how metal should sound, so hard to say. E.g. smooth vs harsh presentation, boosted vs non-boosted bass etc. For me RS2e sounds better playing music with low density of sound sources, in metal the 2-8kHz peaks give too much harshness and overall too chaotic presentation. But I can imagine someone loving such sound.

For me metal sounds very good using the old GS1000 (a powerful presentation on a large stage). But this version had the bass boosted by a lot compared to the current "e" GS models.


----------



## richardloh

guersome said:


> It has "near zero" output impedance so bass won't be boosted. I haven't tried this amp but heard it lacks "body" so in total might be not the best match for small Grados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi guersome,

Good to know and I checked up Gilmore Lite mk2 and OI<1ohm ... good to know nothing boosted.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/headamp-gilmore-lite-mk2.22920/reviews

Cheers.

Richard


----------



## lumohomo06




----------



## wormsdriver

lumohomo06 said:


>


Can you take more pictures of the pads? Any others pictures also welcomed!


----------



## lumohomo06

The pads on the above pics are aftermarket pads.  Let me find the stock pads.


----------



## lumohomo06




----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Dammit and I told myself I wasn't gonna buy another pair of cans after the LCD-2s...   Those looks mighty tempting.


----------



## Rebel Chris

Beautiful wood! 
The Grado Hemp is on ear? Or more like over ear? It does remind me of the B&W P5 on ear.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jul 9, 2020)

lumohomo06 said:


>


is it regular flat pad or deluxe flat pad?
btw what after market earpads do you use on those?



Rebel Chris said:


> Beautiful wood!
> The Grado Hemp is on ear? Or more like over ear? It does remind me of the B&W P5 on ear.


definitely on ear


----------



## lumohomo06

ruhenheiM said:


> is it regular flat pad or deluxe flat pad?
> btw what after market earpads do you use on those?
> 
> PM'ed
> ...


----------



## j0val

wormsdriver said:


> It's been a while but there was a peak in there that my ears just disagree with



I agree with this. I've had the GH4 since February. I was really close to selling them because they can be slightly fatiguing after awhile, and I was just getting an itch to try something new. However, after getting an Asgard 3 and Bifrost 2, that peak is not longer there. I should say I also EQ it. It's a great set if paired well. Although, not sure if it's worth throwing extra cash at it to make it sound to preference.


----------



## Rebel Chris

j0val said:


> I agree with this. I've had the GH4 since February. I was really close to selling them because they can be slightly fatiguing after awhile, and I was just getting an itch to try something new. However, after getting an Asgard 3 and Bifrost 2, that peak is not longer there. I should say I also EQ it. It's a great set if paired well. Although, not sure if it's worth throwing extra cash at it to make it sound to preference.



Joval, how do you EQ it? I listen alot to Youtube/Soundcloud remixes and struggle to find something to EQ my headphones while listening to Youtube.


----------



## audiobomber (Jul 10, 2020)

As we all know, headphone preferences are all over the map. Personally I prefer the GH4 to the Grado White, having compared them in the same system. Major Hi-Fi awarded the GH4 a Platinum Award and said this:

_"The RS2e still beats out the GH4 in terms of all-day accuracy.  But the GH4 is really the headphone you’ll want to listen to ALL DAY. Or in my case, all day every day. " 

"For an open back headphone with tons of soundstage and natural warmth, the GH4 stands out, besting any of the very best out there.  Sennheiser HD660S?  Bested.  Hifiman Sundara?  Bested.  Beyerdynamic DT1990 Pro?  BESTED." 
https://majorhifi.com/grado-gh4-review/_

I own the GH4 and the DT 1990. IMO, neither bests the other. Both are equally great, just different, sonically, technically and physically. One major strength of the GH4 is that it is a very forgiving headphone. It sounds fantastic, whether driven from my LG phone, Korg DAC/amp, Asgard 2 or Hafler HA15, and with MP3, standard or hi-rez material. That is not something anyone would ever say about the analytical DT 1990 Pro.


----------



## andreas1403

I was infected by the Grado virus when I searched for some new cans as I were not really happy with all the cans I had before (Sennheiser Momentum over ear, Ultrasone Edition M). My local dealer gave me a Meze Classic 99 and a Grado SR325e to test on my Chord Mojo... the Meze was fantastic but with the Grado it was love on the first tone! Wonderful, natural sound, perfect voices and a soundstage which makes you think, you are on stage between the musicians! Directly bought it and I’m still in love!
Then end of last year I upgraded the SR325e with a GH4 an I can just say: „WOW!!“ 
Today I use both, depending on my mood.


----------



## j0val

Rebel Chris said:


> Joval, how do you EQ it? I listen alot to Youtube/Soundcloud remixes and struggle to find something to EQ my headphones while listening to Youtube.



I EQ using a Schiit Loki. It's been really great having it. It affects the sound just enough without ever overdoing it.


----------



## ruhenheiM

happy weekend everyone


----------



## kmhaynes

andreas1403 said:


> I was infected by the Grado virus when I searched for some new cans as I were not really happy with all the cans I had before (Sennheiser Momentum over ear, Ultrasone Edition M). My local dealer gave me a Meze Classic 99 and a Grado SR325e to test on my Chord Mojo... the Meze was fantastic but with the Grado it was love on the first tone! Wonderful, natural sound, perfect voices and a soundstage which makes you think, you are on stage between the musicians! Directly bought it and I’m still in love!
> Then end of last year I upgraded the SR325e with a GH4 an I can just say: „WOW!!“
> Today I use both, depending on my mood.


I just bumped up to 325e from MS1, and feel the 325e keeps some of the smoothness of the Alessandro versions.

But about the GH4 vs 325e, can you flesh out the improvement over the 325e?  I can't do anything too soon, but the RS1 seems the next step, but don't know much about the GH series.  Thanks!


----------



## Shane D (Jul 15, 2020)

andreas1403 said:


> I was infected by the Grado virus when I searched for some new cans as I were not really happy with all the cans I had before (Sennheiser Momentum over ear, Ultrasone Edition M). My local dealer gave me a Meze Classic 99 and a Grado SR325e to test on my Chord Mojo... the Meze was fantastic but with the Grado it was love on the first tone! Wonderful, natural sound, perfect voices and a soundstage which makes you think, you are on stage between the musicians! Directly bought it and I’m still in love!
> Then end of last year I upgraded the SR325e with a GH4 an I can just say: „WOW!!“
> Today I use both, depending on my mood.



Sounds familiar. A few years ago I decided to try and figure out what I liked. In the fall of 2017 I bought SR325e's, Meze 99's, HD6XX's and Oppo PM3's. By spring I had it narrowed down to the Grado's and the Meze's.
And then two years later I upgraded to the GH2's.

It is a fun journey.


----------



## elira




----------



## 67flieger

It's too bad that those 5 high school kids in 1971 couldn't have met at 3:20 PM so that these headphones would be $100 cheaper.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

elira said:


>




I was very hesitant to click on that video because of the cheesy click-bait title.. Jeesh when will people learn?

But on the other hand, I'm very interested in the headphone.  Mostly because it's really beautiful, because I've never owned / listened to a Grado with the "flat pad", and because it's a new Grado model (duh.)

As @Shane D will gladly attest to, the GH-2 is such a well rounded, amazingly balanced can I doubt this one will be better but I'm seriously considering it.  After the initial planar novelty wore off, the LCD-2 Closed isn't too exciting compared to the GH-2 and I want another wooden open back can!  I just don't think you can truly get rid of the closed back resonance vs a true open back (wood is a huge plus) headphone.  Which is another reason I am curious about the Senn HD820!  For that price, it's surely out of my budget.  But at the same time: *for that price:* I'd assume Senneheiser did lots of work to make it sound not so "closed", right?


----------



## elira

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Which is another reason I am curious about the Senn HD820! For that price, it's surely out of my budget. But at the same time: *for that price:* I'd assume Senneheiser did lots of work to make it sound not so "closed", right?


The HD820 are kind of weird. The ZMF Verite Closed seem to be a better option for closed backs, the only problem is the price.


----------



## elvergun

elira said:


> The HD820 are kind of weird. The ZMF Verite Closed seem to be a better option for closed backs, *the only problem is the price.*



And the weight.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Well the "Verite" is around $2500 US, and the HD820 is around $2400 US.. So if I can afford that price, $100 isn't a big deal.  I've always wanted to try a ZMF but there are no convenient ways for me to audition them...


----------



## j0val

Does anyone have any experience with the GH2 and the GH4? Interested in hearing how they compare and seeing if it'll be worth searching for a pair of GH2s.


----------



## Nickelodeon

Hi everybody!

PS Audio's website currently features the first part of a two part interview with John Grado (in issue 115 of their online magazine called "_Copper_") titled, appropriately enough, "*John Grado of Grado Labs, Part One*".

Lots of interesting info, although the focus of this 'part one' interview seems to be more centered around the phonographic cartridge end of the product line of Grado Labs. Looking forward to reading 'part two'....


----------



## Shane D

ParaLoganGrado said:


> I was very hesitant to click on that video because of the cheesy click-bait title.. Jeesh when will people learn?
> 
> But on the other hand, I'm very interested in the headphone.  Mostly because it's really beautiful, because I've never owned / listened to a Grado with the "flat pad", and because it's a new Grado model (duh.)
> 
> As @Shane D will gladly attest to, the GH-2 is such a well rounded, amazingly balanced can I doubt this one will be better but I'm seriously considering it.  After the initial planar novelty wore off, the LCD-2 Closed isn't too exciting compared to the GH-2 and I want another wooden open back can!  I just don't think you can truly get rid of the closed back resonance vs a true open back (wood is a huge plus) headphone.  Which is another reason I am curious about the Senn HD820!  For that price, it's surely out of my budget.  But at the same time: *for that price:* I'd assume Senneheiser did lots of work to make it sound not so "closed", right?



The HD820 is way too rich for my blood. However I did pick up the HD660's last week. Nice sound, but unforgiving on lesser works.


----------



## andreas1403

kmhaynes said:


> I just bumped up to 325e from MS1, and feel the 325e keeps some of the smoothness of the Alessandro versions.
> 
> But about the GH4 vs 325e, can you flesh out the improvement over the 325e?  I can't do anything too soon, but the RS1 seems the next step, but don't know much about the GH series.  Thanks!


The Heritage (GH) series is a limited edition with the trial of different woods- in case of GH3 and GH4 it’s Norwegian pine. They are limited to 1.000.
For me the advantage of the GH4 over the 325e is especially the resolution which is finer, acoustic instruments sound more natural and the soundstage is wider. They perform with all my genres- pop, rock, jazz and classics.
The 325e are great but the GH4 is a step above. Honestly I never heard the RS1 or RS2 so I can‘t compare them to the GH4


----------



## Douger333 (Jul 14, 2020)

I have both GH2 and GH4 phones and love both. To my 71 year old ears they sound the same, both wonderful. Through my Ampsandsound Kenzie amp they
sound very close to my PS2000e's when playing Everybody's Talking by the Tedeschi-Trucks Band, a very complex full piece of music...
I listen to either GH2 or GH4 because they are lighter and don't compromise the music much at all.  If you already have GH4's the GH2's will be beautiful jewelry and just fine if your budget allows


----------



## lumohomo06

Which one is closer to PS2Ke, GH2 or GH4?


----------



## Douger333

I almost answered this in my prior post, but I am a very slow typist (2 fingers) and was tired of typing...  With the PS2Ke, the bass.  is slightly but naturally more
fleshed out, and the treble is slightly airier and extended, also naturally. The GH2 and GH4 sound identical to the PS2Ke through the midrange. I do not do measurements but my ears are quite reliable when ABing, and that is how you are able to compare them.
Doug


----------



## j0val

Douger333 said:


> I almost answered this in my prior post, but I am a very slow typist (2 fingers) and was tired of typing...  With the PS2Ke, the bass.  is slightly but naturally more
> fleshed out, and the treble is slightly airier and extended, also naturally. The GH2 and GH4 sound identical to the PS2Ke through the midrange. I do not do measurements but my ears are quite reliable when ABing, and that is how you are able to compare them.
> Doug



Thanks for your impressions. It's very helpful. By chance, do you have any experience with the GS3000e? I'm starting to go back deep into the Grado rabbit hole.


----------



## Douger333

I wish I could afford to buy the GS3Ke's on reputation but I can't, and have never heard any of the GS series...
Doug


----------



## Makun

Just got my Hemp LE Grado today!  I used to have the S80, so I'm excited to listen to these.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Makun said:


> Just got my Hemp LE Grado today!  I used to have the S80, so I'm excited to listen to these.



Awesome.  Do you have any other Grado models to compare & contrast with?  I'm tempted just because the pattern is beautiful and the meme, tbh lol.


----------



## Makun

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Awesome. Do you have any other Grado models to compare & contrast with? I'm tempted just because the pattern is beautiful and the meme, tbh lol.



Unfortunately I don't have a Grado with me anymore, but one of my coworkers has the SR325.  I might borrow his to compare to in the future.  So far, it's def a fun headphone to listen to without any glaring flaws.  I'm connected using Schiit Asgard and grace sdac.


----------



## elira

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Awesome.  Do you have any other Grado models to compare & contrast with?  I'm tempted just because the pattern is beautiful and the meme, tbh lol.


I had it for a week, compared it to the SR325is and HF-3, both are brighter and with less low end. Compared to the PS500 it has a more controlled low end, and overall clearer. And compared to the PS2000e it's similar but with less detail. I don't have any of the GH series to compare, those seem to have similar tuning based on what I have read.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

j0val said:


> Thanks for your impressions. It's very helpful. By chance, do you have any experience with the GS3000e? I'm starting to go back deep into the Grado rabbit hole.


I have had my GS3000e's for a good couple of months now with well over 300 hours on them.   They are amazing headphones, most probably the best headphones I ever owned (and I have owned and tested quite a few since 2012) both for sound and comfort.  And the cocobola wood and black leather headband look and feel amazing.  I use them with my Chord Hugo 2.  Hopefully one day I will own a Chord Dave and maybe hear them at their maximum best !  (assuming the Dave beats the Hugo 2 synergy with the GS3000e's).


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Douger333 said:


> I wish I could afford to buy the GS3Ke's on reputation but I can't, and have never heard any of the GS series...
> Doug


Your missing out big time Douger333 if you haven't tried the GS3000e's yet !


----------



## j0val

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> I have had my GS3000e's for a good couple of months now with well over 300 hours on them.   They are amazing headphones, most probably the best headphones I ever owned (and I have owned and tested quite a few since 2012) both for sound and comfort.  And the cocobola wood and black leather headband look and feel amazing.  I use them with my Chord Hugo 2.  Hopefully one day I will own a Chord Dave and maybe hear them at their maximum best !  (assuming the Dave beats the Hugo 2 synergy with the GS3000e's).



Thanks for your impressions. Do you have other Grados to compare? Trying to see if it's worth jumping up from the GH4. I always seem to gravitate back to Grados so going for their top end is my next step.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

j0val said:


> Thanks for your impressions. Do you have other Grados to compare? Trying to see if it's worth jumping up from the GH4. I always seem to gravitate back to Grados so going for their top end is my next step.


I had the PS1000's back in 2012 for a few weeks using a Beyerdynamic A1 headphone amp (not a good amp).  The PS1000's sounded ok even with a bad amp but they were just too heavy for me to wear for more than 30mins....so I sent them back to the Dealer.    
I also have the SR80e's which I bought a few weeks before the GS3000e's which for the money are a great headphone especially now they have been burnt-in for over 300 hours.  I liked the sound of the SR80e's that went much I went and bought the GS3000e's as from the favourable online reviews they sounded just what I was looking for...and they are !


----------



## Douger333

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Your missing out big time Douger333 if you haven't tried the GS3000e's yet !


I'm sure you're right, but my budget is very tight at this time... They're on my lottery list 
Doug


----------



## cirodts

today I got this box.


----------



## cirodts

how can i wash the brown band of the rs2e?


----------



## elira

cirodts said:


> how can i wash the brown band of the rs2e?


You don't wash leather, there are leather cleaners and conditioners that you can use. Why do you want to wash it?


----------



## cirodts

elira said:


> You don't wash leather, there are leather cleaners and conditioners that you can use. Why do you want to wash it?


it is used and has a stain on the brown band.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jul 16, 2020)

cirodts said:


> it is used and has a stain on the brown band.


it's a leather, you don't wash leather unless you're okay if the leather got ruined you just have to clean it or go to dry cleaning, usually they offer services for leather stuff
try to look for shoes care tools to clean the headband, like this one
https://www.obenaufs.com/

https://www.roots.com/us/en/help/150703_lcHorween.html
https://ashlandleather.com/pages/ashland-leathers-simple-shell-cordovan-wallet-polishing-method
https://viberg.com/pages/care


----------



## elvergun

cirodts said:


> it is used and has a stain on the brown band.



Show us a picture...


----------



## cirodts

Here's the picture.


----------



## elvergun

cirodts said:


> Here's the picture.



My RS2e has a similar spot in the same place.  It does not bother me much...but if you do find a way to remove it, let me know what you did.


----------



## GreenBow (Jul 17, 2020)

Grado have released a hemp headphone at £3,500.

EDIT: @Bonesy Jonesy corrected me on the price of this. However it does say £3,500 in the latest August edition of HiFi Choice.


----------



## audiobomber

cirodts said:


> how can i wash the brown band of the rs2e?


Look for Saddle Soap. Follow the directions on the label.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

GreenBow said:


> Grado have released a hemp headphone at £3,500.


 Do you have a link ?


----------



## GreenBow (Jul 17, 2020)

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Do you have a link ?



Sorry no. It's on page 10 in the latest edition of HiFi Choice, August 2020.

It says available now. If no-one has heard of it then maybe it's only just been announced.

EDIT: just googled it. 

https://www.grado.co.uk/hemp-headphones.html

Honestly you people never cease to amaze me. All I did was google Grado Hemp headphone, and there it was. Why the crap can't you do that?


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

GreenBow said:


> Sorry no. It's on page 10 in the latest edition of HiFi Choice, August 2020.
> 
> It says available now. If no-one has heard of it then maybe it's only just been announced.
> 
> ...


I did but no Grado headphone made of Hemp costing £3,500 (i.e. a high end GS model) came up !   Most of us Grado Fans know about the Grado Reference Hemp model costing US$420 RRP !


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> I did but no Grado headphone made of Hemp costing £3,500 (i.e. a high end GS model) came up !   Most of us Grado Fans know about the Grado Reference Hemp model costing US$420 RRP !


https://www.whathifi.com/news/grado-reveals-first-of-its-kind-the-hemp-headphone-limited-edition

From this link they will cost £479.95 RRP in the UK !


----------



## GreenBow (Jul 17, 2020)

Oh I see. My apologies. I do find I get messed around a lot though with people asking stuff they can easily find. (Like recently in the TT2 thread someone asking what's a good speaker to run from the TT2 RCA outputs. Instead of googling for best speakers under their price range.)

£3,500 did stand out as a lot for hemp headphones, when I saw it in HiFi Choice. Plus it's clearly a basic design, so not a flagship. I am convinced now that HiFi Choice have go it wrong


----------



## GreenBow

By the way Grado folks, anyone (possibly only in the UK) looking for cheap HiFi magazine subscription. Currently PocketMags is having a Magfest sale, and all magazines are cheap. Like HiFi Choice is £23 for one years digital subscription. £10 for one year of HIFi+.

https://pocketmags.com/magazines/music/hi-fi


----------



## audiobomber (Jul 17, 2020)

Deleted.


----------



## cirodts

which pads are better for rs2e?


----------



## elvergun

cirodts said:


> which pads are better for rs2e?



Anything will work...EXCEPT Grado G pads.   Stay away from those since they destroy the sound signature.

I've heard that TTVJ Deluxe Flats work best.   I tried normal TTVJ flats and I prefer L pads (with covers, otherwise I get itchy ears).


----------



## elira

Has anyone tried the Yaxi S cushion pads? https://www.yaxi.jp/product-gallery/s-cushion-by-yaxi/


----------



## cirodts

elvergun said:


> Anything will work...EXCEPT Grado G pads.   Stay away from those since they destroy the sound signature.
> 
> I've heard that TTVJ Deluxe Flats work best.   I tried normal TTVJ flats and I prefer L pads (with covers, otherwise I get itchy ears).


in fact it seems that it increases too much the bass


----------



## zombywoof

Over many years I have owned or currently own about 10 different model Grado headphones and have found that the cushion style that comes on the headphone is most often the one I prefer.  I will admit that It is usually interesting to try the different cushion options when I obtain an new Grado model.  It is hard for me to believe that Grado's selection of the cushion style that they include with each model is entirely random, or entirely governed by economics (however, I suspect the latter is true to some degree for the lower end models).  With the higher end models I would think economics is less of a consideration, and sound signature / tuning governs the selection.


----------



## wormsdriver

GreenBow said:


> Honestly you people never cease to amaze me. All I did was google Grado Hemp headphone, and there it was. Why the *** can't you do that?



Lol. First thing I did was Google Grado Hemp 3500gbp. Nothing came up so then I went straight to Grado Labs website, nothing there so I figured you had ****ed up the pricing and were just talking about the regular Grado Hemp that just got released for less than $3000+ of what you said. 

A new $3500 Grado just being released is kind of a big deal around these parts!


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

wormsdriver said:


> Lol. First thing I did was Google Grado Hemp 3500gbp. Nothing came up so then I went straight to Grado Labs website, nothing there so I figured you had ****ed up the pricing and were just talking about the regular Grado Hemp that just got released for less than $3000+ of what you said.
> 
> A new $3500 Grado just being released is kind of a big deal around these parts!


Lol      Yes I did the same.....see my yesterday's reply to Greenbow who did apologise after he read my reply


----------



## wormsdriver

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Lol      Yes I did the same.....see my yesterday's reply to Greenbow who did apologise after he read my reply


Yeah, I'm just poking a bit of fun at it, no harm intended. Lol


----------



## GreenBow (Jul 18, 2020)

wormsdriver said:


> Yeah, I'm just poking a bit of fun at it, no harm intended. Lol



Felt bad about that. Let one loose at Bonesy Jonesy, because I had been wound up by a few other recently.

However on my life, £3,500 is what is says in August edition of HiFi Choice on page 10. Maybe they meant £350. …. I'd post a snapshot of the page, but I'd risk getting in bother over copyright. … It actually says £3,480 to be precise. I wonder if they mean £480 but hit the 'shift-3' key for the 'pound-sign. Then the '3' again by accident. (I do that sort of thing all the time.)


----------



## GreenBow (Jul 18, 2020)

Am vaguely on the lookout for some headphones myself. I recently bought the Shure KSE1200 (IEMS), and they rock. With that sort of diaphragm speed of electrostatics, transients and tonality are very nice. …. However I am still being a bit hesitant, because as yet my music collection is not huge. Thinking about more headphones seems a bit much right now. My KSE1200 being IEM aren't quite the same as headphones though. The soundstage is somewhat compromised, but excellent in my experience of IEMs.

I am lucky though, because I have Dynaudio Special Forty speakers, so I can't complain. Most of the time I have them directly on the RCA outputs of my Chord TT2, so they sound brilliant. The TT2 has an 'amp mode' for driving headphones from headphone sockets, which also goes to the RCA outputs. It has enough power to drive some speakers to good volumes. My Special Forty are not even sensitive but I get enough volume from my TT2 alone. (Without an amplifier.)

Still can't help hankering over headphones. No rush though.


----------



## guersome (Jul 18, 2020)

elvergun said:


> Anything will work...EXCEPT Grado G pads.   Stay away from those since they destroy the sound signature.
> 
> I've heard that TTVJ Deluxe Flats work best.   I tried normal TTVJ flats and I prefer L pads (with covers, otherwise I get itchy ears).



Some time ago I measured the frequency response of RS2e using various pads:
- GREEN - original (small) RS2e pads
- ORANGE - original Grado GS1000e pads
- BLUE - replacement GS1000/GS1000i pads






So there's a large difference in bass response between the kinds of G pads. The replacement pads for the old GS1000 version are much more bassy. The difference in shape - "e" pads on the left and "i" on the right:





As for the subjective impressions, I found the GS1000i pads far too bassy, but the "e" pads gave an interesting presentation. The soundstage is larger and deeper, the instruments are more three-dimensional. Something is lost as the midrange is a bit muffled (this is visible in the graph in the 2-4kHz range) and the sound is not as dynamic. In total I preferred the original small RS2e pads, but I think the GS1000e pads provide an interesting alternative presentation suitable for calmer/slower music.

EDIT. I'm now listening to RS2e + GS1000e pads and it sounds great to me. I don't hear the midrange as muffled, more as just "dark", the overall clarity is great, the dynamic range is high. This time it sounds better to me than the original small pads (mainly because the soundstage is much larger and "airy"). So while the original GS1000e pads are a bit pricey, they might be worth trying.


----------



## ruhenheiM

guersome said:


> Some time ago I measured the frequency response of RS2e using various pads:
> - GREEN - original (small) RS2e pads
> - ORANGE - original Grado GS1000e pads
> - BLUE - replacement GS1000/GS1000i pads
> ...


by replacement, do you mean knock off g-pad? because the right one looks like a knock off g-pad. i don't remember grado released a different kind of g-pad


----------



## guersome (Jul 18, 2020)

ruhenheiM said:


> by replacement, do you mean knock off g-pad? because the right one looks like a knock off g-pad. i don't remember grado released a different kind of g-pad



Yes, the one on the right is a knock-off pad. But I though it replicates the shape of the original old GS1000 pads. Probably it's hard to say definitely now as no original GS1000 pads might exist now (they deteriorate after a few years, even if not used), but by looking at some photos from the reviews of the oldest GS1000 version like https://sm.pcmag.com/t/pcmag_uk/review/g/grado-gs10/grado-gs1000_bwa1.1280.jpg I see a shape more similar to the pad on the right (i.e. there's a few-mm long "tube" that is perpendicular to the transducer).


----------



## elvergun

guersome said:


> Probably it's hard to say definitely now as no original GS1000 pads might exist now (they deteriorate after a few years, even if not used)



As far as I know Grado has not changed the G pads.  



guersome said:


> So there's a large difference in bass response between the kinds of G pads. *The replacement pads for the old GS1000 version are much more bassy.* The difference in shape - "e" pads on the left and "i" on the right:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the subjective impressions, *I found the GS1000i pads far too bassy*, but the "e" pads gave an interesting presentation. The soundstage is larger and deeper, the instruments are more three-dimensional. Something is lost as the midrange is a bit muffled (this is visible in the graph in the 2-4kHz range) and the sound is not as dynamic. In total I preferred the original small RS2e pads, but I think the GS1000e pads provide an interesting alternative presentation suitable for calmer/slower music.




What I heard when using those pads is quite the opposite of what you describe -- the bass was sucked out and what was left sounded distant and unrefined (the highs also took a hit for the worse).


----------



## ruhenheiM

guersome said:


> Yes, the one on the right is a knock-off pad. But I though it replicates the shape of the original old GS1000 pads. Probably it's hard to say definitely now as no original GS1000 pads might exist now (they deteriorate after a few years, even if not used), but by looking at some photos from the reviews of the oldest GS1000 version like https://sm.pcmag.com/t/pcmag_uk/review/g/grado-gs10/grado-gs1000_bwa1.1280.jpg I see a shape more similar to the pad on the right (i.e. there's a few-mm long "tube" that is perpendicular to the transducer).


ahhh ok. in that case, as far as i know since grado released the original gs1000 they still using the same g-pad design through out all gs/ps models to this date, unless i'm unaware of subtle design updates from grado. the g-pad have some kind of triple stages/shapes on the bowl parts while the knock off pretty much just single stage/shape 

yes they are notorious to deteriorate, especially when not used for a very long time, you should put the g-pad on airlock bag when you're not gonna use grado for few months, from my experience the longest i could manage grado pad is 6 years but i do however still have the original s-pad when i bought sr60 back in 2006, and i did put those pads in airlock bag, to my surprised it's still ad good as the first i bought sr60, 14 years, not bad


----------



## guersome

elvergun said:


> What I heard when using those pads is quite the opposite of what you describe -- the bass was sucked out and what was left sounded distant and unrefined (the highs also took a hit for the worse).



Do you mean you tried RS2e + GS1000e pads and you got this experience? This is weird, it sounds good to me, and my measurements also look quite good (like there are no obvious peaks or a bass/highs cut-off).

If you tried some knock-off pads then it would provide some explanation, as they can differ quite a lot between specific versions (I have two kinds of GS1000 pads knock-offs and e.g. the bass is 3dB louder on one of those). Also if you mixed e.g. "i" headphones with "e" pads than it would explain it. My current understanding is that the first series + "i" series G pads differ quite significantly from the "e" pads, the old pads have this a few-mm long "tube". The older series headphones have transducers producing a smaller bass and need more help from pads in this area. So if you mix an old series headphones (small bass) with a new "e" G pad (small bass) you'll get small bass as the effect.


----------



## elvergun (Jul 18, 2020)

guersome said:


> Do you mean you tried RS2e + GS1000e pads and you got this experience? This is weird, it sounds good to me, and my measurements also look quite good (like there are no obvious peaks or a bass/highs cut-off).



I tried my RS2e with Grado (sold by Grado) g-pads (which I think you are calling GS1000i pads).   I have never owned any knock off g-pads (aftermarket pads, which you are calling  GS1000e pads ).

There is no such thing as GS1000e pads.   The current  GS1000e models come with the same pads as the GS1000i (at least they have the same shape...I don't know if the composition of the pads has changed).



Maybe @ruthieandjohn can let us know if there were some changes made to the g-pads when they released the "e" models.


----------



## guersome

elvergun said:


> I tried my RS2e with Grado (sold by Grado) g-pads (which I think you are calling GS1000i pads). I have never owned any knock off g-pads (aftermarket pads, which you are calling GS1000e pads ).



No, what I'm calling "GS1000e pads" are original pads made by Grado described as fitting GS1000e . These are on the left of my photo. On the right are aftermarket pads made in China described as fitting GS1000/GS1000i.



elvergun said:


> There is no such thing as GS1000e pads. The current GS1000e models come with the same pads as the GS1000i (at least they have the same shape...I don't know if the composition of the pads has changed).



I'm not an "expert Grado fan" as I e.g. didn't buy new GS1000/GS1000i (so I could see how the original pads look like), but from my other experiences and what you write it looks like:
- the GS1000 (oldest series) pads were different, they had this "tube" near the transducer, of length of about 10-12mm
- the GS1000i/GS10000e pads have the same shape, they have no/minimal "tube" (length of about 2-3mm), also the shape is a bit different

I'm also wondering about PS2000e/GS3000e, I heard someone describing their pads as very thick, are they really the same as GS1000e's?


----------



## elvergun

guersome said:


> No, what I'm calling "GS1000e pads" are original pads made by Grado described as fitting GS1000e . These are on the left of my photo. On the right are aftermarket pads made in China described as fitting GS1000/GS1000i.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL.   Talk about confusion.    The pads on the left are the GS1000i pads...which are also the GS1000e pads...which are also Grado g-pads.

I am not aware of any changes to those pads.   The ones I tried on my RS2e look identical to the ones on the left of your picture.   They were purchased recently.


----------



## ruhenheiM

guersome said:


> No, what I'm calling "GS1000e pads" are original pads made by Grado described as fitting GS1000e . These are on the left of my photo. On the right are aftermarket pads made in China described as fitting GS1000/GS1000i.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


since you are not an expert of grado, let's not dwell into there are several g pad designs from grado. as far as we know for the genuine g-pad there is only one type. for the knock off there are several types, and the genuine g pad and knock off g pad vastly different in shape and design, let alone how their sound but since i also not dealing with g-pad everyday so maybe @TheMiddleSky could give some info about it since jaben probably have to order several of g-pads from time to time


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Can someone who has tried them please compare the Grado hemp ($420) with other Grados, preferably those in a similar price bracket (RS2e if possible)?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

elvergun said:


> I tried my RS2e with Grado (sold by Grado) g-pads (which I think you are calling GS1000i pads).   I have never owned any knock off g-pads (aftermarket pads, which you are calling  GS1000e pads ).
> 
> There is no such thing as GS1000e pads.   The current  GS1000e models come with the same pads as the GS1000i (at least they have the same shape...I don't know if the composition of the pads has changed).
> 
> ...


Far as I know, only one type of Grado G-pad exists.


----------



## cirodts

the rs2e is really fantastic and i come from an amiron home, too bad the rs2e is uncomfortable.


----------



## elvergun

cirodts said:


> too bad the rs2e is uncomfortable.



What causes you discomfort?


----------



## cirodts

they pinch my ears with the pads


----------



## elvergun

cirodts said:


> they pinch my ears with the pads


Do you mean that the clamp is too much, or do the pads scratch your ears?


----------



## cirodts

elvergun said:


> Do you mean that the clamp is too much, or do the pads scratch your ears?


the pads scratch your ears


----------



## cirodts

Has anyone compared the rs2e directly with the sundara? impressions?


----------



## elvergun

cirodts said:


> the pads scratch your ears



I used to have the same problem...until I purchased these covers: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Z2PCFR3/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Now the L cushions are really soft and comfy.


----------



## BobG55

elvergun said:


> I tried my RS2e with Grado (sold by Grado) g-pads (which I think you are calling GS1000i pads).   I have never owned any knock off g-pads (aftermarket pads, which you are calling  GS1000e pads ).
> 
> There is no such thing as GS1000e pads.   The current  GS1000e models come with the same pads as the GS1000i (at least they have the same shape...I don't know if the composition of the pads has changed).
> 
> ...



I went on Grado’s official page under accessories.  The G pads they sell are made for “all” GS series models,including the GS3000e.

https://www.4ourears.net/Grado_G_cushions_p/4e-gcush.htm


----------



## guersome

ruhenheiM said:


> since you are not an expert of grado, let's not dwell into there are several g pad designs from grado. as far as we know for the genuine g-pad there is only one type. for the knock off there are several types, and the genuine g pad and knock off g pad vastly different in shape and design, let alone how their sound but since i also not dealing with g-pad everyday so maybe @TheMiddleSky could give some info about it since jaben probably have to order several of g-pads from time to time



One thing that is weird assuming the oldest GS1000 phones had the same pads as GS1000e, is that the oldest GS1000 phones (I own them) sound bad with GS1000e pads, and sound good with aftermarket pads described as fitting GS1000. When I evaluated them subjectively, I definitely heard that something's wrong with the midrange/upper-midrange and highs as some parts were very harsh and some were muffled. Using aftermarket pads fixed that. After a few months I measured them and the differences are visible:





On this chart we have the frequency response of the oldest GS1000 version with various pads:
- VIOLET - aftermarket GS1000 pads model A
- BLUE - aftermarket GS1000 pads model B
- RED - original GS1000e pads made by Grado

What's wrong with the RED graph: multiple sharp downward and upward 3-5dB-high peaks (1.6kHz, 1.9kHz, 2.5kHz, 6.7kHz), highs cut-off (+12kHz).

So these aftermarket pads playing better than the original GS1000e pads made me sure the original GS1000 pads must have been different. But if it's not the case, kudos to the aftermarket pads designers .


----------



## ruhenheiM

guersome said:


> One thing that is weird assuming the oldest GS1000 phones had the same pads as GS1000e, is that the oldest GS1000 phones (I own them) sound bad with GS1000e pads, and sound good with aftermarket pads described as fitting GS1000. When I evaluated them subjectively, I definitely heard that something's wrong with the midrange/upper-midrange and highs as some parts were very harsh and some were muffled. Using aftermarket pads fixed that. After a few months I measured them and the differences are visible:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, just because it's sound good to your ears that's doesn't necessarily mean it's the actual pad for those headphone, unless you have evidence/proof that's those type of design is actually the genuine ear pad for that model. i've seen many people playing with any kind of ear pads for their headphones to satisfied their needs or preference. even grado changed their pads on their headphones several times in few iterations, i've seen sr80 from flat pad to bowl/L-pad to comfy/s-pad, imagine that, from $40 earpad to $25 earpad to whatever s-pad cost. 

i myself is not a fan of gs1000i sounds,they sound really weird for rock/metal, the sound is too thin, not a fans of their v-sound too, the mid range too laid back while the bass and treble is too forward, sound really weird for rock/metal but for small ensemble jazz, sound quite alright. maybe i should try knock off g-pad on them. but yeah not everyone like gs1000 sound in the first place. same stuff with sr325 gold, that doesn't mean the l-pad is not their genuine ear pad in the first place


----------



## Valicious

I need to finally replace my G pads on my 325is. Are there any Better pads out there, or is it pretty much just stock G pads that are the way to go?  I also should probably get a stand instead of leaving them lying around.  I’ve been out of the audio game for so long though that I forgot all about/where to find stuff.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Valicious said:


> I need to finally replace my G pads on my 325is. Are there any Better pads out there, or is it pretty much just stock G pads that are the way to go?  I also should probably get a stand instead of leaving them lying around.  I’ve been out of the audio game for so long though that I forgot all about/where to find stuff.


if you wanna go adventurous
https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/grado-earpads-headbands


----------



## Valicious

ruhenheiM said:


> if you wanna go adventurous
> https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/grado-earpads-headbands


 Yikes, those are a bit too expensive for me.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

ruhenheiM said:


> if you wanna go adventurous
> https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/grado-earpads-headbands


I jusr ordered a set of these for my 325es. I love their sound but those stock pads needed to go. I'm curious how these will affect the sound with wider, deeper cups that will seal around the ears.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I jusr ordered a set of these for my 325es. I love their sound but those stock pads needed to go. I'm curious how these will affect the sound with wider, deeper cups that will seal around the ears.


not sure, keep us updated once you tried it, so far few people in here like it


----------



## Chodi

cirodts said:


> Has anyone compared the rs2e directly with the sundara? impressions?


I have both. Ì like both but they are very different. The RS2e is much warmer and less transparent. The Grado has a slightly larger soundstage. They compnlement each other. I run the Sundara balanced that helps it a lot.


----------



## cirodts

Chodi said:


> I have both. Ì like both but they are very different. The RS2e is much warmer and less transparent. The Grado has a slightly larger soundstage. They compnlement each other. I run the Sundara balanced that helps it a lot.


do you find the sundara more transparent than the rs2e? and which is more detailed?


----------



## cirodts

elvergun said:


> I used to have the same problem...until I purchased these covers: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Z2PCFR3/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Now the L cushions are really soft and comfy.


Interesting.


----------



## elvergun

cirodts said:


> Interesting.




And really effective.


----------



## cirodts

elvergun said:


> And really effective.


I can't find them on amazon italy


----------



## elvergun (Jul 19, 2020)

You could try these (not sure how soft they are thought):
https://www.amazon.it/elasticizzato-pellicole-protezione-auricolari-cuscinetti/dp/B07BTWP6D6/ref=sr_1_4?__mk_it_IT=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&dchild=1&keywords=geekria+cover&qid=1595198176&sr=8-4

or these:
https://www.amazon.it/Geekria-padiglioni-elasticizzato-cuscinetti-auricolari/dp/B07QMCSDTB/ref=sr_1_17?__mk_it_IT=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&dchild=1&keywords=Copri-auricolari&qid=1595198454&sr=8-17

https://www.amazon.it/Meijunter-Ela...WS1NK71B8SX&psc=1&refRID=8G44D3XP3WS1NK71B8SX

Try anything that will keep the scratchy pad from touching your skin.


And if everything else fails, you could replace the pads with an aftermarket brand, which are much softer than any of the Grado pads.   Before I found those covers I was using Sennheiser 414 pads.

https://www.amazon.it/auricolari-ricambio-orecchio-cuscinetti-riparazione/dp/B0155XZJ4I/ref=sr_1_2?__mk_it_IT=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&dchild=1&keywords=cuscinetto+grado&qid=1595198856&s=electronics&sr=1-2


----------



## cirodts

elvergun said:


> You could try these (not sure how soft they are thought):
> https://www.amazon.it/elasticizzato-pellicole-protezione-auricolari-cuscinetti/dp/B07BTWP6D6/ref=sr_1_4?__mk_it_IT=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&dchild=1&keywords=geekria+cover&qid=1595198176&sr=8-4
> 
> or these:
> ...


Thanks, it's very kind of you


----------



## Chodi (Jul 19, 2020)

cirodts said:


> do you find the sundara more transparent than the rs2e? and which is more detailed?


The Sundara is a bit more transparent. Not a huge difference there except in the treble. The Sundara has the best treble of any headphone I've heard. Yes, big compliment but it is true. The Sundara handles treble amazingly well. The tonal mids of the RS2e are its strongest point.


----------



## ChijiroKuro

Greetings from Spain.


ruhenheiM said:


> if you wanna go adventurous
> https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/grado-earpads-headbands


I have and like very much the beautifulaudio pads with the lightest and most porous inner foam; GH2 and RS1e sounds amazing and are very comfy.
Be safe.


----------



## cirodts

i have an rs2e, should i take a sundara or not?


----------



## Shane D

cirodts said:


> i have an rs2e, should i take a sundara or not?



I have a GH2 and I love my Sundara's. It is two VERY different sounds.


----------



## Chodi

cirodts said:


> i have an rs2e, should i take a sundara or not?


It will not replace your RS2e but if you want an alternative it is a great step into planar sound


----------



## elvergun

cirodts said:


> i have an rs2e, should i take a sundara or not?



I'm also thinking about getting a Sundara (but my RS2e is going nowhere...I love it).

From what I've read about the Sundara, it is not as comfortable as the RS2e (itchy earpads aside) and it has major QC problems.   If you do go for it, make sure you buy from a place that has an excellent return policy.    Be aware that some of those problems can develop after the one month return window, so you better be prepared to send of your headphone to some far away land for service and/or warranty replacement (which lasts one year).  Also, you better be prepared to change the pads often since they seem to fall apart with regular frequency.

Grados are built like tanks.


----------



## Shane D

elvergun said:


> I'm also thinking about getting a Sundara (but my RS2e is going nowhere...I love it).
> 
> From what I've read about the Sundara, it is not as comfortable as the RS2e (itchy earpads aside) and it has major QC problems.   If you do go for it, make sure you buy from a place that has an excellent return policy.    Be aware that some of those problems can develop after the one month return window, so you better be prepared to send of your headphone to some far away land for service and/or warranty replacement (which lasts one year).  Also, you better be prepared to change the pads often since they seem to fall apart with regular frequency.
> 
> Grados are built like tanks.



Just some feedback for you.

The Sundara's are WAY more comfortable than any Grado that I have owned. The GH2's are only useable, to me, with Beautiful Audio ear pads.

HiFiman does not have major QC problems. They may have in the past, but people are just magnifying a few problems now. I have owned two pairs of HiFiman (HE4XX's and Sundara's) for about one year in total. The quality was as good as any other brand I have owned, although I did hate the sound of the HE4XX's.  

While I am sure a small percentage of people will have problems with any gear, Hifiman is not inferior and does not break/fail regularly.


----------



## cirodts

Shane D said:


> Just some feedback for you.
> 
> The Sundara's are WAY more comfortable than any Grado that I have owned. The GH2's are only useable, to me, with Beautiful Audio ear pads.
> 
> ...


what differences of sound between the sundara and the degree you have?


----------



## audiobomber (Jul 20, 2020)

cirodts said:


> i have an rs2e, should i take a sundara or not?


I can recommend the Beyerdynamic DT 1990 Pro as a great partner for the RS2e (or GH4). Both are equally great, but very different; electronically, physically and sonically.


----------



## elvergun

Shane D said:


> The Sundara's are WAY more comfortable than any Grado that I have owned. The GH2's are only useable, to me, with Beautiful Audio ear pads.


I read that the Sundara clamps a little too much.   Grados are so light and they don't put any pressure on your head.   If you can find a solution for the itchy pads, Grado headphones are among the most comfortable headphones you can buy.




Shane D said:


> HiFiman does not have major QC problems. They may have in the past, but people are just magnifying a few problems now. I have owned two pairs of HiFiman (HE4XX's and Sundara's) for about one year in total. The quality was as good as any other brand I have owned, although I did hate the sound of the HE4XX's.
> 
> While I am sure a small percentage of people will have problems with any gear, Hifiman is not inferior and does not break/fail regularly.



This Grado thread has almost 2800 pages and seldom (if at all) do you see a complaint about QC issues (no dead drivers, no channel imbalances).   Yeah, you do see many complaints about comfort, but there are ways to get rid of the itchy pads problem.     

I've gone through most of the Sundara thread and in almost every other page there is a report about driver failure (or chanel imbalance) or pads falling apart.    Hifiman is famous for their bad QC, there is no denying that fact.    

I'm willing to take a chance though.   I plan to buy them from Amazon...and I'll keep my fingers crossed, hoping that there are no problems after 30 days.    I believe the Sundara makes a good second can, but I would never recommend it as someone's one and only headphone.


----------



## Chodi

audiobomber said:


> I can recommend the Beyerdynamic DT 1990 Pro as a great partner for the RS2e (or GH4). Both are equally great, but very different; electronically, physically and sonically.


Yea I have been thinking about adding  dt1990. But i'm compulsive about trying new things. I am concerned they may be too bright for my taste. I owned a T1 but sold it after a year.


----------



## Chodi

elvergun said:


> I read that the Sundara clamps a little too much.   Grados are so light and they don't put any pressure on your head.   If you can find a solution for the itchy pads, Grado headphones are among the most comfortable headphones you can buy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The latest revision does not have those problems


----------



## ruhenheiM

Chodi said:


> The latest revision does not have those problems


as always. there's gotta be some revisions on hifiman headphones, i'm hoping their latest flagship doesn't need beta tester


----------



## Shane D

cirodts said:


> what differences of sound between the sundara and the degree you have?


They are completely different sound signatures. I would call the Sundara closer to the Elex and the Grado's more of their own kind of sound. If you like having different sounds and enjoy change it is a nice combo.


----------



## elvergun

Chodi said:


> The latest revision does not have those problems



The latest revision do have a lot less problems, true.   You still see people reporting issues...and the Hifiman rep making appearances often instructing those people to contact them via email so the issue can be resolved.


----------



## Shane D

elvergun said:


> I read that the Sundara clamps a little too much.   Grados are so light and they don't put any pressure on your head.   If you can find a solution for the itchy pads, Grado headphones are among the most comfortable headphones you can buy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find Grado's VERY uncomfortable with the L-cush pads. It actually hurts my right ear. That may be related to the fact I wear glasses. I tried knock off G-cush pads and the comfort was better, but I didn't like the sound. Finally I dropped the big money (to me), on the Beautiful Audio pads and life has been good ever since.

I hear you on the constant whining on that thread. Now go back through and look at it again, but this time note how many actual people had a problem. And then note how many posts start with "I read...", "I heard...", "A buddy/trusted source said..."

I would bet their success rate is well above 95%, which is pretty good for a smallish company.

Personally I have experienced no problems in my current and previous ownership. Now I must run and knock on some wood.


----------



## elvergun (Jul 20, 2020)

Shane D said:


> I find Grado's VERY uncomfortable with the L-cush pads. It actually hurts my right ear. That may be related to the fact I wear glasses. I tried knock off G-cush pads and the comfort was better, but I didn't like the sound. Finally I dropped the big money (to me), on the Beautiful Audio pads and life has been good ever since.
> 
> *I hear you on the constant whining on that thread.* Now go back through and look at it again, but this time note how many actual people had a problem. And then note how many posts start with "I read...", "I heard...", "A buddy/trusted source said..."
> 
> ...



What thread are you talking about?   I have never posted on the Sundara thread.   I have, however, read through most of that thread...and yeah, I read and I heard.   I'm not making that up.   And I stated that what I've reported in this thread about the Sundara is based on things I read (and not first hand experience).

And as far as buddy/trusted sources...well, that is why I contact you and Chodi via PM to get your take on the Sundara...and why I'm still interested in buying one. 

I didn't tell cirodts to stay away from the Sundara, I told him to be aware of possible issues.   Those issues exists and they are real.

EDIT:


Shane D said:


> I hear you on the constant whining on that thread. Now go back through and look at it again, but this time note how many actual people had a problem. And then note how many posts start with "I read...", "I heard...", "A buddy/trusted source said..."



I read this again and I misunderstood what you were trying to say.  Apologies.

Yeah, some do say "I heard"...but others write stuff like, "I opened the box and the left driver started to cut off and now it is dead". 

There are less reports of dead drivers lately, sure.


----------



## cirodts

it's true I had a sundara with 2 problems, right driver less sound pressure than the other and a wire on the left came off, I don't remember the sound that I try to compare it to the rs2e.


----------



## Shane D

elvergun said:


> What thread are you talking about?   I have never posted on the Sundara thread.   I have, however, read through most of that thread...and yeah, I read and I heard.   I'm not making that up.   And I stated that what I've reported in this thread about the Sundara is based on things I read (and not first hand experience).
> 
> And as far as buddy/trusted sources...well, that is why I contact you and Chodi via PM to get your take on the Sundara...and why I'm still interested in buying one.
> 
> ...



Problems do happen, but the Hifiman gear is not failing at an alarming pace. They likely can't match Sennheiser or Beyer for uniformity, but it's not real bad, IMO.

Didn't mean to cause dissension, but I wouldn't want people to miss out on a great value 'phone (Sundara's) because of, IMO, overblown quality problems.


----------



## elvergun

Shane D said:


> Problems do happen, but the Hifiman gear is not failing at an alarming pace. They likely can't match Sennheiser or Beyer for uniformity, but it's not real bad, IMO.



They are not failing at an alarming rate now, which is why I'm still interested in picking one up ( and then running off to knock on some wood  ).

The only reason I have not done so yet is that I'm reading up on the Deva.   I might be giving up on some SQ with this one, but I will gain bluetooth functionality.   Do I need bluetooth functionality though???? 🤨


----------



## ruhenheiM

Shane D said:


> Problems do happen, but the Hifiman gear is not failing at an alarming pace. They likely can't match Sennheiser or Beyer for uniformity, but it's not real bad, IMO.
> 
> Didn't mean to cause dissension, but I wouldn't want people to miss out on a great value 'phone (Sundara's) because of, IMO, overblown quality problems.



the problem with hifiman headphones, this isn't the first time. this things already happened since they released the first jade headphone( their fist stats headphone ). and then back when they released hifiman he5le ( their fist ortho, the one with wood cup) in 2008/2009/2010, i forgot how long that was. and if you keep following their released headphones on each time, there was always problems with the driver failures, let alone how many revisions they done to each models. the last time i followed their news was when their released hifiman he1000mk2 and edition x mk2. so maybe things already start improving now, who knows. there was always some cautious when you buying hifiman headphones, that's why it's kinda hard to recommend their headphones to others but if people don't mind, go ahead. personally i don't want to take that chance, i have more confidence buying vintage headphones than hifiman headphones, i have few headphones older than myself, and they all still works fine, no problem, the only problem i had was with pioneer se700, faulty cables, that's all

grado also not great with their quality control, there always some inconsistency with their assembly from time to time and people complained about it, which is still fair arguments, grado was never a gold standard for quality control, i think everyone old enough in the hobby knew that already but then again, i rarely know about their headphones having driver failures, the last time i read was with the original gs1000, other than that, hardly read one


----------



## cirodts

Aside from reliability issues, I wanted to know if it has a more fun and lively sound than rs2e or sundara.


----------



## elira

elvergun said:


> This Grado thread has almost 2800 pages and seldom (if at all) do you see a complaint about QC issues (no dead drivers, no channel imbalances). Yeah, you do see many complaints about comfort, but there are ways to get rid of the itchy pads problem.


To be fair I had a couple of issues with my PS2000e, they were broken out of the box, the round thing that holds the cup was separated from the stick thing that goes to the headband. They got replaced by B&H, took like a month. Then the 1/4 inch connector failed in the first couple months (lost one channel), I just fixed it by replacing the connector with a 4 pin XLR. But no issues with all the other Grados I have had.


----------



## bbophead

I've been enjoying my new HEMP.  Nice looking tho' the pads are uncomfortable (no news there).  I'll sub some flats or G-cush soon.  Sound?  You know, I don't hear very well anymore, but, I would be hard pressed to describe the differences with my SR-60e and SR-325i.  I'd like to hear from other owners.  What do y'all think?  Also, the packaging was flimsy, no more pizza boxes I guess.  At least Grado included a T-shirt that helped the FedEx packing but the box was still not in great shape.


----------



## gregorya

elvergun said:


> Try anything that will keep the scratchy pad from touching your ears



You could always grow your hair.... works for me!..


----------



## elvergun

gregorya said:


> You could always grow your hair.... works for me!..


Ha...the natural method.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

bbophead said:


> I've been enjoying my new HEMP.  Nice looking tho' the pads are uncomfortable (no news there).  I'll sub some flats or G-cush soon.  Sound?  You know, I don't hear very well anymore, but, I would be hard pressed to describe the differences with my SR-60e and SR-325i.  I'd like to hear from other owners.  What do y'all think?  Also, the packaging was flimsy, no more pizza boxes I guess.  At least Grado included a T-shirt that helped the FedEx packing but the box was still not in great shape.


I am loving my Hemps. They are definitely an upgrade over my 325e. Perfect for guitar-driven rock n' roll ----- Jimi Hendrix, The Allman Brothers Band, etc. I haven't heard anything better.


----------



## cirodts

great synergy between rs2e and my smsl sp200 amp


----------



## TheMiddleSky

bbophead said:


> I've been enjoying my new HEMP.  Nice looking tho' the pads are uncomfortable (no news there).  I'll sub some flats or G-cush soon.  Sound?  You know, I don't hear very well anymore, but, I would be hard pressed to describe the differences with my SR-60e and SR-325i.  I'd like to hear from other owners.  What do y'all think?  Also, the packaging was flimsy, no more pizza boxes I guess.  At least Grado included a T-shirt that helped the FedEx packing but the box was still not in great shape.



Well, can't blame your ears. Most SR series has similar "strong character" which to find the differences in sound would be matter of nuances, micro detail, and imaging. Of course a bit harder to differentiate the sound compare to lets say SR325e vs Hifiman Sundara.

Congrats for your HEMP purchase! Really curious about this one due to beautiful wood design.



Joaquin Dinero said:


> I am loving my Hemps. They are definitely an upgrade over my 325e. Perfect for guitar-driven rock n' roll ----- Jimi Hendrix, The Allman Brothers Band, etc. I haven't heard anything better.



Possible to explain more about Hemps and sr325e? I'm familiar enough with 325e actually.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

TheMiddleSky said:


> Well, can't blame your ears. Most SR series has similar "strong character" which to find the differences in sound would be matter of nuances, micro detail, and imaging. Of course a bit harder to differentiate the sound compare to lets say SR325e vs Hifiman Sundara.
> 
> Congrats for your HEMP purchase! Really curious about this one due to beautiful wood design
> 
> ...


----------



## cirodts

someone who tried rs2e and sundara which one did you prefer and why?


----------



## clundbe1

Hi. For all of you wondering about the different from G2 to G4.... G1 of course.


----------



## gregorya

clundbe1 said:


> Hi. For all of you wondering about the different from G2 to G4.... G1 of course.



Confused... do you mean "GH2 to GH4... GH1 of course"?

Or do I need some sleep?


----------



## joseph69

gregorya said:


> Or do I need some sleep?


Nah, I don't think you need some sleep.


----------



## Chodi

cirodts said:


> someone who tried rs2e and sundara which one did you prefer and why?


I have both. I posted about this same question a few pages back. If you are using the rs2e with a good transformer coupled tube amp that has a setting for low impedance headphones then the Grado beats the Sundara with massive soundstage and lush mids. If you are using solid state it is a close call and probably personal choice. On solid state the Sundara has that planar sound that dynamics cannot duplicate. Some of the best highs I have ever heard on a headphone with even top end solid state. On tubes (transformer coupled) go for the Grado. Something like the Woo Wa6 will do it with the Grado.


----------



## BubbaJay

Well, I took the plunge and bought my first ever pair of Grados and it's the 325e I settled on.  I didn't want to spend more than that since I've never heard any Grados before but I didn't want to get one of the cheapest either so I think the 325e is a good middle ground since it is the best of the Prestige series.  I kind of know what to expect and I'm hoping they're as fast and dynamic as they're said to be.  I'm not expecting much bass but I didn't buy them for that anyways.


----------



## clundbe1

gregorya said:


> Confused... do you mean "GH2 to GH4... GH1 of course"?
> 
> Or do I need some sleep?


Yes. I was tired myself. I think the GH1 is the best of that serie.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

BubbaJay said:


> Well, I took the plunge and bought my first ever pair of Grados and it's the 325e I settled on.  I didn't want to spend more than that since I've never heard any Grados before but I didn't want to get one of the cheapest either so I think the 325e is a good middle ground since it is the best of the Prestige series.  I kind of know what to expect and I'm hoping they're as fast and dynamic as they're said to be.  I'm not expecting much bass but I didn't buy them for that anyways.


Solid, well-reasoned choice. Enjoy!


----------



## BubbaJay

I'm wondering if I should get a pair of the G-Cush large ear pads for them because I'm not the biggest fan of on-ear pads but I don't want it to make them sound worse.  If anyone has experience using the G-Cush pads on the 325e please let me know how well they work and if they sound good.


----------



## kmhaynes

BubbaJay said:


> Well, I took the plunge and bought my first ever pair of Grados and it's the 325e I settled on.  I didn't want to spend more than that since I've never heard any Grados before but I didn't want to get one of the cheapest either so I think the 325e is a good middle ground since it is the best of the Prestige series.  I kind of know what to expect and I'm hoping they're as fast and dynamic as they're said to be.  *I'm not expecting much bass but I didn't buy them for that anyways.*


I think you will be pleasantly surprised with the level of bass in the 325e -- it's more than I expected coming from the Alessandro MS-1 (which is a "conditioned" SR80). Also, the 325e is also smoother than previous versions of the 325 family, IMO -- but i only heard the 325i for 30 mins many years ago, and it was pretty strident in the trebles.  I'm very satisfied with the newer 325e that maintains all the great Grado sound, but is much more musical and listenable for long periods.  Good choice.


----------



## kmhaynes

BubbaJay said:


> I'm wondering if I should get a pair of the G-Cush large ear pads for them because I'm not the biggest fan of on-ear pads but I don't want it to make them sound worse.  If anyone has experience using the G-Cush pads on the 325e please let me know how well they work and if they sound good.


I bought some copy G-Cush large pads AND some copy L-bowl pads that are as firm but much softer.  I switch back between both periodically.  If I want to listen to aggressive, hi-impact music (prog metal, etc) the L-bowls help with that.  The G-Cush copies are better for mellower music, jazz, etc where you really want a sense of space, and to soften the Grado aggressiveness just a bit.


----------



## BubbaJay

Thank for the info, I think I'll just stick with the L cushion until I have enough for some Beautiful Audio pads.

I bought them from Moon Audio because the Grado store (4OurEars) was out and I'm surprised that they'll be here on Friday with free 2-day shipping.  That's great because I'll have them to listen to this weekend so I can get some good sessions in and really evaluate them.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

kmhaynes said:


> I bought some copy G-Cush large pads AND some copy L-bowl pads that are as firm but much softer.  I switch back between both periodically.  If I want to listen to aggressive, hi-impact music (prog metal, etc) the L-bowls help with that.  The G-Cush copies are better for mellower music, jazz, etc where you really want a sense of space, and to soften the Grado aggressiveness just a bit.


I totally agree with your L pad G pad philosophy. Works for almost any Grado model.


----------



## joseph69

BubbaJay said:


> I think I'll just stick with the L cushion.


That's probably your best bet.
I've yet to prefer ANY pad other than the stock cushions that come with Grados, with the exception of using the G cushions on my GH1.


----------



## cdf294 (Jul 22, 2020)

BubbaJay said:


> I'm wondering if I should get a pair of the G-Cush large ear pads for them because I'm not the biggest fan of on-ear pads but I don't want it to make them sound worse.  If anyone has experience using the G-Cush pads on the 325e please let me know how well they work and if they sound good.



I can't exactly speak for the 325 series but I put G-Cush on my PS500's for better comfort. I could listen about 30 minutes with the L-Bowls before ear discomfort set in. I think the G-Cush sounds great with aggressive music but the PS500 is a different beast from the 325. I will admit that there was a slight change in the sound but the comfort far outweighed any minor sonic differences I experienced, which I didn't find to be significant anyway. Any way it goes, enjoy your 325's.


----------



## Philimon

Notification: Grado Hemp measurements posted at other forum... They appear to be better than RS2e and HF3.


----------



## johanchandy (Jul 23, 2020)

Philimon said:


> Notification: Grado Hemp measurements posted at other forum... They appear to be better than RS2e and HF3.


What other forum? Been dying to see how they compare against the RS2e

Edit* I've found the forum, good stuff


----------



## elvergun

Philimon said:


> Notification: Grado Hemp measurements posted at other forum... They appear to be better than RS2e and HF3.


I have not heard (from other members I know) or read one bad thing about this model.     I gotta get one.


----------



## 534743 (Jul 23, 2020)

Hello! I am new to this, so thanks for having me  I have been reading on here for years but now is the first time i'd like to ask a question.

Just to make it clear: I find the *SR225e*'s truly awesome for the price. I use them with an *Oppo HA-2* (with the very subtle and capable bass boost activated) and they're tons of fun and i got to hear things in songs i never noticed before. I listen to all kinds of music, mostly classic rock and pop, folk/country, 80s, indie, jazz, some electronic and very few hip hop and classic. Usually i try to avoid remastered, compressed and overproduced stuff because i hate the crammed sound.

So here's how my 225e's sound to me:

BASSes can go pretty deep and full and are somewhat punchy (depending on the song of course), they're pretty clean but i'd like a little more texture to the bass and maybe slightly more punch.

MIDs sound really good to me but i'd like to hear some more details maybe (like breathing of the singer, it is there sometimes but not noticeable enough)

HIGHs are usually fine and only slightly too shrill so i'd like them to be just a tad more relaxed with a little more detail.

Soundstage is fine but sometimes i have problems focussing on tiny sounds in the mix so a little more separation would be nice. Generally i'd like a little more "tranquility" in the sound but keep the excitement of the Grados.

I have looked around and the following Grados appeal to me: *RS2e*, *GH2*, *GH4*, *PS500e*

Which one should i try out according to my preferences stated above? I am basically very happy with the 225e but you know how it is: you get used to good things and you want more


----------



## Gippy (Jul 23, 2020)

elvergun said:


> I have not heard (from other members I know) or read one bad thing about this model.     I gotta get one.



I wonder if it has to do with the pad choice more than anything. Hopefully we see some measurements with L and G pads. Conversely, I'd love to see GS3000e/PS2000e measurements with F and L pads: is the 6k spike on these headphones purely a result of the pad choice?


----------



## elvergun

paraphernalia said:


> Hello! I am new to this, so thanks for having me  I have been reading on here for years but now is the first time i'd like to ask a question.
> 
> Just to make it clear: I find the *SR225e*'s truly awesome for the price. I use them with an *Oppo HA-2* (with the very subtle and capable bass boost activated) and they're tons of fun and i got to hear things in songs i never noticed before. I listen to all kinds of music, mostly classic rock and pop, folk/country, 80s, indie, jazz, some electronic and very few hip hop and classic. Usually i try to avoid remastered, compressed and overproduced stuff because i hate the crammed sound.
> 
> ...



I own the RS2e, but I have not heard the other models.   From what I've read though, I think you should stay away from PS500e (the signature is a little too different from the rest, supposedly).   I would chose the RS2e since it is the least expensive...or the GH2 since it is the most beautiful.


----------



## elvergun

Gippy said:


> I wonder if it has to do with the pad choice more than anything. Hopefully we see some measurements with L and G pads.



I think it is more than just the pads.   I'll find out when I get one because I have every pad ever made for a Grado at hand.   

Well, not every pad...there are a ton of aftermarket pads...and I only own the normal TTVJ Flats (not the Deluxe Flats).


----------



## ruhenheiM

elvergun said:


> I think it is more than just the pads.   I'll find out when I get one because I have every pad ever made for a Grado at hand.
> 
> Well, not every pad...there are a ton of aftermarket pads...and I only own the normal TTVJ Flats (not the Deluxe Flats).


you're a not fans of flat pad with rs2e? i wonder which one is worse for the comfort flat pad or l-pads, i used to like flat pad and even thought flat pad way more comfort than l-pad... now i can't even stand the idea of wearing grado without g-pad


----------



## Philimon

Gippy said:


> I wonder if it has to do with the pad choice more than anything. Hopefully we see some measurements with L and G pads. Conversely, I'd love to see GS3000e/PS2000e measurements with F and L pads: is the 6k spike on these headphones purely a result of the pad choice?



The frequency response measurement comparisons were all done with the same pads (f). However, subjective impressions were not completely side-by-side or with same pads.


----------



## ruhenheiM

paraphernalia said:


> Hello! I am new to this, so thanks for having me  I have been reading on here for years but now is the first time i'd like to ask a question.
> 
> Just to make it clear: I find the *SR225e*'s truly awesome for the price. I use them with an *Oppo HA-2* (with the very subtle and capable bass boost activated) and they're tons of fun and i got to hear things in songs i never noticed before. I listen to all kinds of music, mostly classic rock and pop, folk/country, 80s, indie, jazz, some electronic and very few hip hop and classic. Usually i try to avoid remastered, compressed and overproduced stuff because i hate the crammed sound.
> 
> ...



if you don't mind doing a bit of experiment , try to get a knock off g-pad, some of the members in here really love how rs2e sound with knock off g-pad. knock off g-pad not the genuine one, most of the knock off g-pad seems to boost the bass region and tame the treble little bit


----------



## elvergun

ruhenheiM said:


> you're a not fans of flat pad with rs2e? i wonder which one is worse for the comfort flat pad or l-pads, i used to like flat pad and even thought flat pad way more comfort than l-pad... now i can't even stand the idea of wearing grado without g-pad



I like the flats, but they give me the itchy ear problem.   I use pad covers to solve this problem and they fit the L pads better (they are too lose on the flats).


----------



## elvergun

ruhenheiM said:


> if you don't mind doing a bit of experiment , try to get a knock off g-pad, some of the members in here really love how rs2e sound with knock off g-pad. knock off g-pad not the genuine one, most of the knock off g-pad seems to boost the bass region and tame the treble little bit



There are several models of aftermarket G pads.   Which brand do you use?


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jul 23, 2020)

elvergun said:


> I like the flats, but they give me the itchy ear problem.   I use pad covers to solve this problem and they fit the L pads better (they are too lose on the flats).


you are a brave man sir! you still have courage to get hemp grado. flat pad probably the only reason why i stay away from it, usually a grado that comes with flat pad as stock pad won't sound anywhere good when tried with any other grado pads



elvergun said:


> There are several models of aftermarket G pads.   Which brand do you use?


the cheapest one  i just want to see what's the hype is all about. i forget the member name but the hawaiian dude in this grado thread tried a bunch of aftermarket gpads from several vendors, i think he is more credible to answer your question
@DavidA  (hopefully he still active)


----------



## Philimon

ruhenheiM said:


> you are a brave man sir! you still have courage to get hemp grado. flat pad probably the only reason why i stay away from it, usually a grado that comes with flat pad as stock pad won't sound anywhere good when tried with any other grado pads
> 
> 
> the cheapest one  i just want to see what's the hype is all about. i forget the member name but the hawaiian dude in this grado thread tried a bunch of aftermarket gpads from several vendors, i think he is more credible to answer your question
> @DavidA  (hopefully he still active)



Which Grado did you try that came stock with flats? As far as I know that would take you back to OG Grado like HP1 which are considered the best. You might be confusing flats or deluxe flats with “s” pads which come with sr60e etc. The Hemp uses deluxe flats apparently which have now been dubbed “f” by Grado.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jul 23, 2020)

Philimon said:


> Which Grado did you try that came stock with flats? As far as I know that would take you back to OG Grado like HP1 which are considered the best. You might be confusing flats or deluxe flats with “s” pads which come with sr60e etc. The Hemp uses deluxe flats apparently which have now been dubbed “f” by Grado.


grado sr100. if you bought grado back in 90s, which comes with orange box, i'm pretty sure they all came with flat pads, even the original sr60 came with flat pad


----------



## elvergun (Jul 23, 2020)

Philimon said:


> The Hemp uses deluxe flats apparently which have now been dubbed “f” by Grado.



Are we sure about that?   Is Grado using TTVJ deluxe flats or did they manufacture their own version?


----------



## Icehawk

Curious what the Grado fans here would recommend for me - I have 325i and LOVE them.  I haven't done a headphone jam since I got them almost 15 years ago so my last point of comparison is that dated...  at the time the only other headphones I would have gone for were the PS1 but they were out of my budget at the time.  Two other popular cans that I compared to the 325i were K701s and HD650s, I thought the DTs were good but very clinical and not what I was looking for (they remind me of my UE IEMs), the HDs my comments in the jam thread say "muddy/warm".

Here is my post from way back when were I talk about the cans I tried: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/miami-meet-impressions-2-18-06.162264/post-1918188

My 325i need servicing and my wife asked why I hadn't upgraded (gotta love that!) so I'm thinking about that.  I'd like to stay around $5-700, I'm wondering if the PS500e would be a noticeable improvement?  They would be used hanging off a Harmon Kardon midrange AVR (645 I think) and I don't have or plan on having any other amplification.  Would be nice if they played well with an iPhone (w/adapter) too.  Older models or current, what's your model suggestion? I *can* spend more but I'm a big believer in diminishing returns, OTOH I've gotten 15 years out of a $300 purchase and could be convinced otherwise.

I use them daily for gaming as well as listening to music of a wide variety (metal, edm, jam bands, synthpop), extended comfort is paramount so that rules out the large format cans I suspect.

The answer may very well be - service your current cans and enjoy.  Looking to see what you guys say - there are so many models and have been so many over the years!  Thanks and looking forward to what the folks here have to say


----------



## ruhenheiM

Icehawk said:


> Curious what the Grado fans here would recommend for me - I have 325i and LOVE them.  I haven't done a headphone jam since I got them almost 15 years ago so my last point of comparison is that dated...  at the time the only other headphones I would have gone for were the PS1 but they were out of my budget at the time.  Two other popular cans that I compared to the 325i were K701s and HD650s, I thought the DTs were good but very clinical and not what I was looking for (they remind me of my UE IEMs), the HDs my comments in the jam thread say "muddy/warm".
> 
> Here is my post from way back when were I talk about the cans I tried: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/miami-meet-impressions-2-18-06.162264/post-1918188
> 
> ...


grado 325i? that must be the gold one right? if that's the case i'm afraid you're out of your luck, those gold one truly sound like one of a kind, i haven't heard that kind of treble in recent grado models, even ps1000e doesn't have those treble


----------



## elvergun

Icehawk said:


> Curious what the Grado fans here would recommend for me - *I have 325i and LOVE them.*  I haven't done a headphone jam since I got them almost 15 years ago so my last point of comparison is that dated...  at the time the only other headphones I would have gone for were the PS1 but they were out of my budget at the time.  Two other popular cans that I compared to the 325i were K701s and HD650s, I thought the DTs were good but very clinical and not what I was looking for (they remind me of my UE IEMs), the HDs my comments in the jam thread say "muddy/warm".
> 
> Here is my post from way back when were I talk about the cans I tried: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/miami-meet-impressions-2-18-06.162264/post-1918188
> 
> ...



I used to own the MS2 and the 325e and I really liked them.   I now own an RS2e and I absolutely love it.

Why are you thinking about the PS500e?   Do you have a thing for metal (vs wood)?    If wood is not a problem for you, I really recommend the RS2e.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

elvergun said:


> Are we sure about that?   Is Grado using TTVJ deluxe flats or did they manufacture their own version?


They look just like the TTVJ deluxe flats, but can't say if they are literally supplied by TTVJ.  

I find the Hemp significantly more comfortable than the L cups on my 325e.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jul 23, 2020)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> They look just like the TTVJ deluxe flats, but can't say if they are literally supplied by TTVJ.
> 
> I find the Hemp significantly more comfortable than the L cups on my 325e.


it's probably ttvj flat pad, they don't even put those flat pad on their official store website
https://www.4ourears.net/grado_accessories_s/1514.htm

the only question is whether it's flat pad or deluxe flat pad, both looks exactly the same but i read the deluxe flat pad have some kind of red dot mark somewhere on the pad

btw out of topic, i think they redesigned their wooden box, it's look very different from mine. very cool looking
new design:





old design:


----------



## Icehawk

ruhenheiM said:


> grado 325i? that must be the gold one right? if that's the case i'm afraid you're out of your luck, those gold one truly sound like one of a kind, i haven't heard that kind of treble in recent grado models, even ps1000e doesn't have those treble



Yup, the gold ones.  Like I said I love their sound!



elvergun said:


> Why are you thinking about the PS500e?   Do you have a thing for metal (vs wood)?    If wood is not a problem for you, I really recommend the RS2e.



I guess I prefer the way the metal ones look and I know the two models I've liked are metal - I have little experience with their wood cans.  The PS500e looks similar to me chassis-wise to the PS1 but I am way out of date on what the differences are on the dozens of models and limited editions.  I saw the mega thread where there are comparisons of a lot of models and the OP gave the RS2e top nods - only bummer is of the 26 pairs of Grados not one were PS1 which is my benchmark for that next big jump up from what I have.  How do the wood bodies compare to the metal ones sound-wise?  Generally speaking I'm not listening to anything acoustic, jazz, classical - I like punch & bass.


----------



## elvergun

Icehawk said:


> I like punch & bass.



Well, you get more punch and and the bass quality is much, much better with the RS2e.    I have never used a PS500e...


----------



## ruhenheiM

Icehawk said:


> Yup, the gold ones.  Like I said I love their sound!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I prefer the way the metal ones look and I know the two models I've liked are metal - I have little experience with their wood cans.  The PS500e looks similar to me chassis-wise to the PS1 but I am way out of date on what the differences are on the dozens of models and limited editions.  I saw the mega thread where there are comparisons of a lot of models and the OP gave the RS2e top nods - only bummer is of the 26 pairs of Grados not one were PS1 which is my benchmark for that next big jump up from what I have.  How do the wood bodies compare to the metal ones sound-wise?  Generally speaking I'm not listening to anything acoustic, jazz, classical - I like punch & bass.



if you really really love that sound, no wooden grado could match that treble, at least not that i know of, everything going to sound muffled to be honest, that gold one is the brightest grado ever, pair that with flat pad, it's truly one of a kind experience, not everyone love it but i could understand why some people really dig it. have you check what's the problem on your 325gold? i'm not even sure if grado still have spare drivers.


----------



## Icehawk

ruhenheiM said:


> have you check what's the problem on your 325gold? i'm not even sure if grado still have spare drivers.



Nothing major - they just need to have one of the plastic pieces that connect the gimbal to headband replaced as it no longer is attached and it probably could use its 2nd recable too.  

Like I said you guys may just tell me to stick to what I got since I don't *need* to replace them and I'm not a collector.  I will say the Hemp ones tickle me for uh certain reasons


----------



## ruhenheiM

Icehawk said:


> Nothing major - they just need to have one of the plastic pieces that connect the gimbal to headband replaced as it no longer is attached and it probably could use its 2nd recable too.
> 
> Like I said you guys may just tell me to stick to what I got since I don't *need* to replace them and I'm not a collector.  I will say the Hemp ones tickle me for uh certain reasons



personally if it had to be current models, i would say ps1000e, at the very least it's still have the aggressiveness of that 325 gold but you also mentioned comfort also have to be paramount which i'll be honest, ps1000e is heavy, so no idea really  i'm going for the old saying, just try to repair your sr325 gold you're gonna ended up much happier i guess or try the hemp one who knows maybe your taste a bit evolving from all those time with the goldie


----------



## elvergun

Icehawk said:


> Like I said *you guys may just tell me to stick to what I got since* I don't *need* to replace them and I'm not a collector.  I will say the Hemp ones tickle me for uh certain reasons





ruhenheiM said:


> *just try to repair your sr325 gold you're gonna ended up much happier i guess or try the hemp *one who knows maybe your taste a bit evolving from all those time with the goldie



Yeah, fix your SR325i *AND *get the Hemp.   You will probably not lose a lot of money if you decide to sell the Hemp since it just came out.  Used prices will be relatively high for a while.


----------



## ruhenheiM

elvergun said:


> Yeah, fix your SR325i *AND *get the Hemp.   You will probably not lose a lot of money if you decide to sell the Hemp since it just came out.  Used prices will be relatively high for a while.


i gotta say, years on head-fi this is by far the best advice!


----------



## Icehawk

I'll admit... I'm "this" close to trying some Hemp's.  My 45th birthday is just over a month away and I'd hate to be without cans while getting the 325i serviced.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Icehawk said:


> I'll admit... I'm "this" close to trying some Hemp's.  My 45th birthday is just over a month away and I'd hate to be without cans while getting the 325i serviced.


https://www.4ourears.net/product_p/4e-hemp-le.htm

just two clicks away bro...


----------



## elvergun

Icehawk said:


> I'll admit... I'm "this" close to trying some Hemp's.  My 45th birthday is just over a month away and I'd hate to be without cans while getting the 325i serviced.



We are enablers...






But it.   *BUY IT NOW!!!*

If you regret the decision later you can blame us for pushing you too hard.


----------



## Icehawk

Oopsies






"Thank you for placing your order. Your order number is 28105."


Once they arrive I'll send the 325i in for the recable/repair.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Icehawk said:


> Oopsies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you deserve it big boy! you work hard for it. 
you'll thanks us later


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Icehawk said:


> Oopsies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to go. I think you'll find thats the best $420 you've ever spent.


----------



## dan1son

Old school head-fier here but haven't been around much for a while.  Just recently found out the HF3 was a thing (not sure how I didn't even notice it from afar, but it happened).  I snagged a complete pair from Audiogon this week which arrived yesterday.  Found enough joy in my setups that I felt I could focus my energy on other hobbies/kids for a while.  When I found out they existed it only made sense to grab a pair to keep the set complete.  

So at the same time as the package was being delivered our CEO announced we're not returning to the office until at least early next year. That gave me reason to run up to the office and grab my HF-1s. I haven't had the two together in 5 years since switching jobs and even that was pretty short. That gave me the opportunity to listen to them all side by side. On first listen to the HF3s I remembered quickly how not Grado the HF2s sound. The HF3s are punchier, brighter (by quite a lot), faster, but have clearly more of a treble forward sound and bass light compared to the HF2s. The HF-1s are relatively in-between. But I was also comparing against different ages of pads and in the case of the HF-1 a completely different pad. I find with Grados you can slightly vary the sound by switching pads out or even as they age things change. 

So that gave me four options. The stock Grado pads on the HF3s, the almost dead L-cush Grado pads on the HF2s, EARZONKs on the HF-1, and the "Gerod s-small" pads that I randomly ordered to replace the aging HF2 pads. The Gerod and Earzonks seem the same. Both are single foam L-cush shaped pads with a little less angle into the driver. (Not sure how this review is turning into a pad thing, but here we are.) So I switched and swapped headphones and pads. And found a setup that seemed to pull the best out of each headphone. That was the fresh L-cush from the HF3s on the HF2s (made them slightly brighter while still being super smooth). The EARZONKs stayed on the HF-1s (I feel they bring the harshness down a tad but leave everything else pretty much the same). And the HF3s now have the Gerod pads (they're PM-3 level of analytical and close in bass response which is crazy. It's really slick sounding at moderate volume levels). So that setup gave me three headphones which are similar ish but quite different in some aspects. I think overall the HF2 is still the smoothest of the three and has the widest sound stage (it's also very heavy weight wise... who knew). The HF-1 is sort of an in-between across the board. It's super lightweight but lack a little bit of thump while keeping the rest of the house sound. The HF3 is super tight and crispy (in a good way).

Another interesting thing is that the HF3 is significantly more efficient.  It takes a decent knob turn to match perceived volume when switching to that headphone from the other two.  I can't find official specs on the HF-1 or HF2 but I'd imagine it's a decent amount lower.  I had no idea the new Grado drivers had that much more sensitivity.  Overall though I think the HF2 is still the best at the low levels I usually listen throughout the day.  It's just smoother and has bumps in the right places at a low volume level.  The HF3 excels at moderate levels though.  Crank it up a little bit and they are a very fast and tight sounding headphone.  The HF-1s do both things fairly well but lack a bit of the low bass the others don't seem to have a problem with.  It's there, just a bit less.  

Hopefully you sort of enjoyed my random quips about the three Grado Head-Fi (or Head-F1) headphones.  I'll continue to enjoy all three of them in various ways alongside my other stuff.  Like the rest of this massive thread I find Grado headphones are pretty great in their own right.  I've heard a lot of the other super high end stuff and have always decided they're just not enough better to justify the price increase and any cheaper don't hold up.


----------



## BobG55

elvergun said:


> We are enablers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. That’s funny.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado (Jul 23, 2020)

Sorry to get off the Grado Hemp train, but I've got some input that I think I can finally put into words to describe what I like so much about Grado cans (GH2 especially) vs others.  I've had a couple glasses of 90 proof tonight, but I think it still applies.

This is the song that made it stand out the most to me (I've ordered a few of their vinyls lately and been listening to this band more than any other the past few months in lockdown so am pretty familiar with them): 

So I've been listening with my Audeze LCD-2 Closed Back headphones over the GH2 the past two weeks.  They are amazing headphones and I can't ding much off them objectively.  To me the strongest points in their favor vs the GH-2 (and my GW-100 which are admittedly inaccurate frequency response wise) are the almost nearly flat to my ears frequency response.  They don't have a noticeable bump in the upper midrage or lower treble that Grado's seem to be known for and that I have grown used to.  The bass extension is fantastically deep and never over emphasised.  They are so fast that the decay of instruments seem to be an exact replica of how they are played in the studio.  But where they lack (and why I always revert back to my GH2s with a smile) is a completely subjective feature: realism.

At 2:10 in the linked video, the song changes key slightly lower.  With the Audeze (my guess is due to being closed back -- I've yet to hear an open back planar so keep that in mind) it sounds on paper the same.  But what it lacks is the emotional shift that grabs you by the balls and tells you "hey, we're going somewhere else for a minute - buckle in..."  The song takes a turn not only in key, but in emotion.  I hate that it's such a subjective descriptor and is not great for comparing headphones or speakers, but something about the two elicits different responses and the Grado has a more pleasing emotion response.  There is some improv that elicits a feeling of almost panic and urgency I can't "feel" as much with the LCD-2 Closed, even though I know it is objectively the same.  If I had to put it on paper it would have something to do with space.  I'm able to notice the changes in distance when the sax has to step back from the mic(s) a bit.

I'm not sure if it has to do with dynamics because the Grados are more sensitive (I've got at least 1w on tap for each channel so wouldn't think that's a big cause), or in general just open back cans sound better?  I've yet to hear a closed back that could sufficiently mask the reflections from the driver to the enclosure.  It might be that claimed artificial boost in the upper mids that a lot of people claim ruin Grados for them.  Either way, there is SOMETHING about them that brings an eerie, lifelike presentation I can't stay away from for too long!  If I'm listening to a new artist or album, I usually grab the GH-2s first.  I'll admit the bass is kind of sloppy and "flubby" sounding if I'm being objective.  But that's really only noticeable if you're looking for it and comparing against something as lightning fast as a planar.  Maybe there is some characteristic that stands out I can't identify yet, but there's my rant for the evening.  Check out "Mammal Hands" that I linked above.  I promise, if you like any sort of acoustic / piano / sax / jazz fusion music that they're worth a solid listen or three!


----------



## donlin

On the train right now to go pick up the Hemp phones from Music Direct.


----------



## BubbaJay

Well my 325e arrived today and I've only had a short time with them but so far I really like them.  They are as lively as I was expecting and I did have to go up about 3dB or so on the bass but they handled it just fine with no distortion at all.  I'm coming to the realization that I do like a brighter sound from time to time and these fit that perfectly for me.  I can listen to these at a lower volume than I normally do and I don't feel like I'm missing anything like with some other headphones.  Anyways, so far so good and I'm looking forward to sitting back and just listening to them for a while tonight.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

I just realized there are almost 42 *THOUSAND* comments in this thread. Awesome!


----------



## elvergun

ParaLoganGrado said:


> I just realized there are almost 42 *THOUSAND* comments in this thread. Awesome!



I did a search and my oldest post that I could find is from 2012.   

I've been posting in this thread for at least 8 years now.


----------



## kmhaynes

ParaLoganGrado said:


> At 2:10 in the linked video, the song changes key slightly lower.  With the Audeze (my guess is due to being closed back -- I've yet to hear an open back planar so keep that in mind) it sounds on paper the same.  But what it lacks is the emotional shift that grabs you by the balls and tells you "hey, we're going somewhere else for a minute - buckle in..."  The song takes a turn not only in key, but in emotion.  I hate that it's such a subjective descriptor and is not great for comparing headphones or speakers, but something about the two elicits different responses and the Grado has a more pleasing emotion response.  There is some improv that elicits a feeling of almost panic and urgency I can't "feel" as much with the LCD-2 Closed, even though I know it is objectively the same.  If I had to put it on paper it would have something to do with space.  I'm able to notice the changes in distance when the sax has to step back from the mic(s) a bit.


Well, at 1:24, the key steps up 1/2 step, and at 2:10 it steps back down to the starting key.  You may or may not have caught the 1:24 step up because the overall intensity is still low.  By the time you get to 2:10, there's a bit more energy.  BTW, there is another 1/2 step up at 4:01, and that key remains until the end.  

The realism of most Grados is what allows you to catch that subtle shift as an emotional shift. Senn and most planars are going to smooth out the sound too much and lose the sense of realism and dynamics that adds the emotional component.  

BTW, thanks for the turn-on to Mammal Hands -- I'm checking out their other stuff on YT, will need to get some of their music.


----------



## gazzington

I've been using rs2e loads since ive been working from home, with my hugo 2.  Ive been listening to everything from black metal to electronic stuff and jazz.  Love them.  Whats a great upgrade rs1e?  I can spend up to £1500 or even closer to £2k at a push.  Its weird how grado headphones get bad reviews.  Ive loved them


----------



## ruhenheiM

gazzington said:


> I've been using rs2e loads since ive been working from home, with my hugo 2.  Ive been listening to everything from black metal to electronic stuff and jazz.  Love them.  Whats a great upgrade rs1e?  I can spend up to £1500 or even closer to £2k at a push.  Its weird how grado headphones get bad reviews.  Ive loved them


https://www.ebay.com/itm/GRADO-HP-1...332500?hash=item3fe4f700d4:g:9CoAAOSw9IpfCLjz


----------



## Metalsludge

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Found a new favorite song for the LCDs that I can finally say differentiate the pair enough to justify having two different styles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the LCD XCs and the Grado GH2s, and find that they are suited to different songs, at least to my ears. For me, tunes that include elements of strings and other real instruments do really well on the GH2s, while items with a lot of dark crash, broad drumming sounds and speedy compositions, such as stuff by, say, Black Tiger Sex Machine, get a little extra something something from the LCDs. The LCDs of course have more detail and speed, and sometimes hint at more realism for vocals, albeit being a bit less forward in approach.

That said, I think my overall leaning is towards the GH2s, for that punchy quality that also separates out the different elements so well in many songs. If there is one thing that I have gradually discovered about myself over time it's that I am wiling to sacrifice technical perfections for a more "fun" and/or real feeling sound, which is something that Grado often brings to the table.

In other news, I picked up a pair of PS1000Es and eventually realized that the right and left speakers were on the wrong ends of the band. Obviously, this was an easy fix, but it struck me as pretty funny. Grado quality control strikes again!  😆


----------



## ruhenheiM

sound amazing on grado


----------



## elvergun (Jul 25, 2020)

gazzington said:


> Its weird how grado headphones get bad reviews.



This was not always the case.   Even five years or so ago Grado models were well respected...and then something happened.   Not so sure what that something was though.   I guess it is some kind of herd mentality phenomenon -- a couple of the "cool" kids didn't like them and they were vocal about it, and the rest just followed suit.    This is the opposite of what happened to Sennheiser 6XX family of headphones  -- a couple of "cool" kids proclaimed that they were the best bargain ever, and the rest just followed suit.    I don't like the HD600 and I can't stand the HD650, both are average models at best.


----------



## ruhenheiM

elvergun said:


> This was not always the case.   Even five years or so ago Grado models were well respected...and then something happened.   Not so sure what that something was though.   I guess it is some kind of herd mentality phenomenon -- a couple of the "cool" kids didn't like them they were vocal about it, and the rest just followed suit.    This is the opposite of what happened to Sennheiser 6XX family of headphones  -- a couple of "cool" kids proclaimed that they were the best bargain ever, and the rest just followed suit.    I don't like the HD600 and I can't stand the HD650, both are average models at best.



and most of them complained more about other things than the sound per se. and the same group proclaimed hd800 is the flattest and most neutral headphone out there, so yeah, go figure


----------



## donlin

elvergun said:


> This was not always the case.   Even five years or so ago Grado models were well respected...and then something happened.   Not so sure what that something was though.   I guess it is some kind of herd mentality phenomenon -- a couple of the "cool" kids didn't like them they were vocal about it, and the rest just followed suit.    This is the opposite of what happened to Sennheiser 6XX family of headphones  -- a couple of "cool" kids proclaimed that they were the best bargain ever, and the rest just followed suit.    I don't like the HD600 and I can't stand the HD650, both are average models at best.


Having just picked up the Hemp Headphone yesterday, my own story may shed some light on this.  Back in 1991 a dealer recommended the original Joseph Grado HP-2 which I loved along with the Melos SHA-1.  This headphone led me into high quality headphones and being an audiophile ever since.  I bought the original RS-1 in 1996 and loved that as well.  When the original flat pads went away and the drivers were re-tuned to work with bowl pads, in my opinion they became really bad sounding so I switched over to the HDxx  series (among all the other usual suspects) which I have enjoyed up to now.  During those years, I always wanted to like a Grado phone so occasionally tried different models GH-1, PS-500, GS3000e which never sounded very good to me.  When I saw that the Hemp had the original flat pads I got excited and picked one up yesterday.  It's too soon to make any final judgments, but based on my out of the box listening yesterday, the Hemp may be the most enjoyable headphone I've ever owned.  It has that original flat pad Grado sound that I remember from 25 years ago and it is really wonderful.


----------



## elvergun

ruhenheiM said:


> and most of them complained more about other things than the sound per se. and the same group proclaimed hd800 is the flattest and most neutral headphone out there, so yeah, go figure



I've actually seen this type of logic being used:   "the Grado (whatever model) is uncomfortable and the build quality is shoddy...bla, bla, bla...therefore the Sennheiser (or whatever brand) is a much better sounding headphone".

What?

What does comfort and build have to do with sound.   And to make things worse, Grado headphones are built like tanks.   Because Grados look fragile, these people claim that the build quality is lacking...and people listen to these clowns.

Every once in a while you see someone post here saying how positively surprised they were when they finally listened to their first Grado headphone.   Let there be light!!!


----------



## Shane D

There is a lot vitriol aimed at Grado's. I have gotten into some discussions on other forums that sometimes got a bit heated. Funny enough after it settles down, then people start posting about Grado's that they do like. It's like all the Grado owners get bullied into silence because a few of the "experts" proclaim that Grado's are garbage.


----------



## gazzington

Anyway I’m happy to say I like them. So where do I go next from rs2e?


----------



## ruhenheiM

donlin said:


> Having just picked up the Hemp Headphone yesterday, my own story may shed some light on this.  Back in 1991 a dealer recommended the original Joseph Grado HP-2 which I loved along with the Melos SHA-1.  This headphone led me into high quality headphones and being an audiophile ever since.  I bought the original RS-1 in 1996 and loved that as well.  When the original flat pads went away and the drivers were re-tuned to work with bowl pads, in my opinion they became really bad sounding so I switched over to the HDxx  series (among all the other usual suspects) which I have enjoyed up to now.  During those years, I always wanted to like a Grado phone so occasionally tried different models GH-1, PS-500, GS3000e which never sounded very good to me.  When I saw that the Hemp had the original flat pads I got excited and picked one up yesterday.  It's too soon to make any final judgments, but based on my out of the box listening yesterday, the Hemp may be the most enjoyable headphone I've ever owned.  It has that original flat pad Grado sound that I remember from 25 years ago and it is really wonderful.



this is still fair argument actually, from following grado for years, most people that love hp1000 can't stand how john tune his headphones, some are alright but yeah it's fascinating looking at how grado evolve, even in john era, he tuned his headphones quite different to each generations



elvergun said:


> I've actually seen this type of logic being used:   "the Grado (whatever model) is uncomfortable and the build quality is shoddy...bla, bla, bla...therefore the Sennheiser (or whatever brand) is a much better sounding headphone".
> 
> What?
> 
> ...


the most annoying thing is this very same people then praised the other brands, you know who, the usual suspects that also have some questionable practice of their headphones, quality control, build quality, meaningless limited release editions and stuff. no wonder the world so divided right now, even in stupid hobby like headphone,people could go tribal


----------



## donlin

gazzington said:


> Anyway I’m happy to say I like them. So where do I go next from rs2e?


Hemp


----------



## elvergun (Jul 25, 2020)

Shane D said:


> There is a lot vitriol aimed at Grado's. I have gotten into some discussions on other forums that sometimes got a bit heated. Funny enough after it settles down, then people start posting about Grado's that they do like. It's like all the Grado owners get bullied into silence because a few of the "experts" proclaim that Grado's are garbage.



Ha...so true.   In the other forum, the guy with the cat avatar (not you, lol) proclaimed that he had been using his RS2e secretly for years.   Some of the other members made fun of him...some admitted that they had also used their Grados in secret...and a few others stated that they gave a Grado chance after reading his post and that they liked what they heard.  

I guess the detractors feel like they are some type of special connoisseur since they are capable of putting down such a well established brand.    Their golden ears will shed the light.    But they offer no proof as to why Grado sucks.   They just keep repeating that they are uncomfortable, that they sound like crap and that they will fall apart if you sneeze.


----------



## elvergun

gazzington said:


> Anyway I’m happy to say I like them. So where do I go next from rs2e?



You should definitely buy an HD650.


----------



## ruhenheiM

elvergun said:


> You should definitely buy an HD650.


wrong! 
hd800, the flattest most neutral headphone out there. the only headphone in the world that could reproduce sound accordingly to how artists and sound engineers intended to. trust the golden ear god!


----------



## Chodi

Any actual reviews on the Hemp? I love my rs2e but if the Hemp is different enough I may go for it. Of course it is  more expensive in the land of smiles.


----------



## elvergun

donlin said:


> Hemp



Yeah...good advice.   It seems like the Hemp is the real deal (vs the HF3, which was just another flavor of the same).

I'm just waiting for someone not to like theirs so I can grab them from the sales forum.   Maybe I'll lose patience and buy them new.


----------



## ruhenheiM

elvergun said:


> Yeah...good advice.   It seems like the Hemp is the real deal (vs the HF3, which was just another flavor of the same).
> 
> I'm just waiting for someone not to like theirs so I can grab them from the sales forum.   Maybe I'll lose patience and buy them new.


https://www.4ourears.net/product_p/4e-hemp-le.htm






you won't regret it!


----------



## elvergun

ruhenheiM said:


> https://www.4ourears.net/product_p/4e-hemp-le.htm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Freaking enablers.

I can't stand members who push people into buying yet another headphone.   Shame on you.


----------



## ruhenheiM

elvergun said:


> Freaking enablers.
> 
> I can't stand members who push people into buying yet another headphone.   Shame on you.


deep inside you want it, you just don't know it yet....dew et...


----------



## Icehawk

My Hemps will be here Weds and then I will send my 14 year old SR325i for 2nd recable and a replacement of one of the gimbal headband attachments.  Show me another set of cans that you can use daily for 14 years without more of it falling apart.  Oh yeah, only on my 2nd or 3rd set of pads too.

I'm rethinking picking up a small amp (LD I+, Schiit Magni 3+, Mono Desktop?), my AVR has good power but you cannot disable the Dolby features and I'm not a fan of that.  What's the current favorite for Grados in the $1-200 range?


----------



## Shane D (Jul 25, 2020)

elvergun said:


> You should definitely buy an HD650.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Chodi said:


> Any actual reviews on the Hemp? I love my rs2e but if the Hemp is different enough I may go for it. Of course it is  more expensive in the land of smiles.


I'll sign an affidavit testifying that the Hemp are, in fact, totally wicked awesome but I'm not familiar with the RS2 for comparison.


----------



## Shane D

elvergun said:


> You should definitely buy an HD650.



I just bought my second pair of Senns in a month!
I bought the HD660's on an open box special and have been impressed. Several months ago I took in a pair of HD600's in on trade. They were underwhelming me on all my SS/hybrid amps, but Really sang on a tube amp. I decided to get rid of them as just a one amp headphone. But every time I use my tube amp, I think about them. Also curious about what my new amps could do with them? Just bought a six month old used pair for about half of full retail price. I must admit that am a little excited. For the second time, I am a double Senn owner (In the winter it was HD600 and HD58X). Kind of weird for a guy that professes not to be a big Senn fan.


----------



## Gippy

From all of the positive feedback of the Hemp, I'm tempted to get one. But in my situation, either the Hemp gets sold after a week because it realistically won't hold a candle against the GS3000e, or it's actually a giant killer with G pads. It's likely that the F pads are the most major contributing factor to its more neutral frequency response. However, I honestly can't use anything other than the G pads after being used to them for many years now.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Gippy said:


> From all of the positive feedback of the Hemp, I'm tempted to get one. But in my situation, either the Hemp gets sold after a week because it realistically won't hold a candle against the GS3000e, or it's actually a giant killer with G pads. It's likely that the F pads are the most major contributing factor to its more neutral frequency response. However, I honestly can't use anything other than the G pads after being used to them for many years now.



 The Hemp might get smoked by a GS3000e. That's setting the bar really high.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

"The Hemp might get smoked..."

I see what you did there


----------



## elvergun (Jul 26, 2020)

Gippy said:


> From all of the positive feedback of the Hemp, I'm tempted to get one. But in my situation, either the Hemp gets sold after a week because it realistically won't hold a candle against the GS3000e, or it's actually a giant killer with G pads. It's likely that the F pads are the most major contributing factor to its more neutral frequency response. However, I honestly can't use anything other than the G pads after being used to them for many years now.



We will never, ever know how the Hemp stack up against the GS3000e unless you take one for the team.


----------



## pbui44

ParaLoganGrado said:


> "The Hemp might get smoked..."
> 
> I see what you did there



I am sure many hippy djs have already done that with their bong and their grados on their head.


----------



## cirodts

after a little over 100 hours of burn-in my rs2e finally has a suplime sound.


----------



## BubbaJay

I'm really loving the 325e and just how fast it sounds for a dynamic driver.  I think vocals sound better than any of my other headphones and the mids overall are just wonderful.  The detail retrieval is top notch and the soundstage is quite a bit larger than I was expecting.  

Now I can see why some people might not like the Grado sound because it can be quite intense and bright (at least with this headphone) but I wouldn't call it sibilant because it's a very clean and clear sound signature.  If there is one drawback it is the bass which is very light but with a little EQ'ing you can get it to sound pretty decent but it does fall off quite sharp after 80Hz or so.  For $300 this is a very good headphone that I'd put up against any other under $500 pair.


----------



## Shane D

BubbaJay said:


> I'm really loving the 325e and just how fast it sounds for a dynamic driver.  I think vocals sound better than any of my other headphones and the mids overall are just wonderful.  The detail retrieval is top notch and the soundstage is quite a bit larger than I was expecting.
> 
> Now I can see why some people might not like the Grado sound because it can be quite intense and bright (at least with this headphone) but I wouldn't call it sibilant because it's a very clean and clear sound signature.  If there is one drawback it is the bass which is very light but with a little EQ'ing you can get it to sound pretty decent but it does fall off quite sharp after 80Hz or so.  For $300 this is a very good headphone that I'd put up against any other under $500 pair.



That was my first step into Grado. I found them a little bright and a little bass light. But I loved the sound enough to want to climb the Grado tree.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Enjoying my GH3s right now with some Taj Mahal and Keb Mo, plugged into my Modi/Magni stack. I think they're gonna be my official blues headphones from now on. Clarity and detail are exceptional. Not super bassy, but its there. Nobody does guitars like Grado.


----------



## cirodts

but can these white stickers glued on the drivers be cleaned or replaced?


----------



## elira

cirodts said:


> but can these white stickers glued on the drivers be cleaned or replaced?


I don't think so, you could ask Grado if they can do that for you, but based on how those are glued I don't think they are intended to be replaced.


----------



## Icehawk

Hemps have arrived.  Cosmetically 10/10, no blems as I've seen mentioned in a few places.  I've got Phish queued up and 420 supplies...


----------



## chillysalsa

You guys are starting to make me regret checking-out of the Grado club... the 125's were my intro to hifi, and working up the range through 325, RS1, and PS500 was a great journey. Sadly had to sell them to get a more all-day friendly pair of T1's, the PS500 seemed like a sweet spot for me.


----------



## Makun

Anyone else notice that their Grado's sound stage opening up the longer you burn it in?  I'm reaching a point where I like listening to the Hemp Grado over my Focal Elegia if the environment allows it (When it's quiet and no one else is in the room).


----------



## donlin

Makun said:


> Anyone else notice that their Grado's sound stage opening up the longer you burn it in?  I'm reaching a point where I like listening to the Hemp Grado over my Focal Elegia if the environment allows it (When it's quiet and no one else is in the room).


Forget about burn in.  I thought the Hemp sounded better than my Hifiman Arya, LCD-X, HD660s the instant I pulled them out of the box and plugged them in.


----------



## BubbaJay

I was so close to getting the Hemp phones but since I never heard a Grado headphone I didn't want to spend that much.  Now that I know I like them I kind of wish I did spend the extra cash to get them, oh well, I'll just have to wait and get another pair later.


----------



## elvergun

elira said:


> I don't think so, you could ask Grado if they can do that for you, but based on how those are glued I don't think they are intended to be replaced.



How do they sound?   

That's what we want to know.


----------



## ruhenheiM

yo! share the s***, we need more hemp impression. or is it much easier to just say no?


----------



## elira

I sent my Hemp Grados to moon audio for them to replace the plug with a 4.4mm one. I could have easily replaced the plug myself with a 4 pin XLR but I wanted to keep them somewhat portable. I hope it turns out great.


----------



## elvergun

ruhenheiM said:


> yo! share the s***, we need more hemp impression. or is it much easier to just say no?







Impressions NOW!!


----------



## Icehawk

It's too soon to give them a fair review, suffice it to say coming from my primary source... they don't sound as good to me as my 325i.  That doesn't surprise me much, I've had the 325i for 14 years so their sound is my baseline for comparison and I think on initial listen most cans are going to sound worse (yay bias!).

Hard to describe but I'd say there is more bass but it is a bit loose, the mids are recessed, and the highs don't sparkle but are fatiguing.  Bear in mind I pulled the stock pads off immediately and use the same ones as on my 325i, I think it helped a tiny bit with bass and certainly is more comfortable to my ears.  I've had a mild migraine all day so that isn't helping either!  With some more hours on the drivers and listening... we'll see.

I do think it might benefit from different amplification, I don't love the way my HK AVR sounds with headphones in general.  I'll pop it on my Yamaha AVR later as well as from an iPhone 8+.  I am considering Schiit's Magni 3+/Modi combo or something similar as these headphones will be used 99% of the time playing compressed music from a PC and might benefit from some uplift.

I did notice the Hemps need a little more power to drive, I think it was 6-8 clicks on the volume wheel of the AVR.


----------



## elira

Icehawk said:


> Bear in mind I pulled the stock pads off immediately and use the same ones as on my 325i, I think it helped a tiny bit with bass and certainly is more comfortable to my ears.


I tried replacing the pads and the sound got worse, the best sound I could get was with the flat pads.


----------



## donlin

elira said:


> I tried replacing the pads and the sound got worse, the best sound I could get was with the flat pads.


Of course replacing the stock, flat pads will destroy the magic. 
Driven by my PrimaLuna Evo 100, the Hemp has deep, tight and impactful bass, solid, upfront mids. The treble has just enough energy without ever being overly bright or fatiguing. Best of all is that the overall tone and timbre have a very natural warmth and balance throughout the frequency range. These things are involving but with no pain or fatigue. I honestly can’t think of anything to criticize at this point.


----------



## kmhaynes

cirodts said:


> but can these white stickers glued on the drivers be cleaned or replaced?


The thin white mesh is keeping hair from interacting with the driver, messing it up -- I saw a graph somewhere that the mesh almost literally zero effect on the sound. You want it there.


----------



## Icehawk

elira said:


> I tried replacing the pads and the sound got worse, the best sound I could get was with the flat pads.



I haven't tried bowls yet  

I'm going to give the flats another go with de-cheese gratering applied and see how they feel & sound.


----------



## BobG55 (Jul 28, 2020)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Nobody does guitars like Grado.



After reading your quote above, I decided to listen to a few albums w/ my GS3Ke & concentrate on the guitars both acoustic & electric.  After an afternoon listening session, I have to say I agree w/ you.


----------



## joseph69

elira said:


> I sent my Hemp Grados to moon audio for them to replace the plug with a 4.4mm one.* I could have easily replaced the plug myself with a 4 pin XLR* but I wanted to keep them somewhat portable. I hope it turns out great.


Why didn't you just replace it yourself with the TRRRS connector instead of sending them to Moon?


----------



## elira

joseph69 said:


> Why didn't you just replace it yourself with the TRRRS connector instead of sending them to Moon?


The 8 conductor cable is too thick, soldering it properly would have taken me a lot of time, and I’m not sure I could do it properly, main issue is that there’s too much conductor and the solder points are very small, plus the insulation on the conductors melts very easily. I could do it with a 4 conductor cable, but the 8 conductor gets too complicated. I’m assuming moon audio has better craftsmanship than me.


----------



## joseph69

elira said:


> The 8 conductor cable is too thick, soldering it properly would have taken me a lot of time, and I’m not sure I could do it properly, main issue is that there’s too much conductor and the solder points are very small, plus the insulation on the conductors melts very easily. I could do it with a 4 conductor cable, but the 8 conductor gets too complicated. I’m assuming moon audio has better craftsmanship than me.


Totally understandable.


----------



## buffalobill

Do they change cable on wooden Grado's?


----------



## elira

buffalobill said:


> Do they change cable on wooden Grado's?


Moon Audio? Yes, they offer that service.

Supposedly they have a way of removing the glue, but I don’t know how they do it. I personally like the cable that Grado uses, it’s very nice.


----------



## ruhenheiM

buffalobill said:


> Do they change cable on wooden Grado's?


one of the best work in my opinion


----------



## ruhenheiM

BobG55 said:


> After reading your quote above, I decided to listen to a few albums w/ my GS3Ke & concentrate on the guitars both acoustic & electric.  After an afternoon listening session, I have to say I agree w/ you.


you! slick move sir, sold gs1000i and then silently enjoying gs3000e 
how is it? upgrade or sidestep from gs1000i?


----------



## BubbaJay

The more I listen to my 325e the more I'm falling in love with how they sound.  Even with some of my electronic music they sound great, just as long as I boost the bass a few dB.  Now I really want to try some of their higher-end headphones like the RS1 or GS1000 but I think if I do get one it will be the Hemp edition.  I just don't know if that will be a big enough jump compared to the 325e but the way people describe them I think I'd really enjoy how they sound and at the end of the day that's what really matters.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Makun said:


> Anyone else notice that their Grado's sound stage opening up the longer you burn it in?  I'm reaching a point where I like listening to the Hemp Grado over my Focal Elegia if the environment allows it (When it's quiet and no one else is in the room).



what do you like more from hemp? (compare to elegia)


----------



## Superdan138

kmhaynes said:


> I just bumped up to 325e from MS1, and feel the 325e keeps some of the smoothness of the Alessandro versions.
> 
> But about the GH4 vs 325e, can you flesh out the improvement over the 325e?  I can't do anything too soon, but the RS1 seems the next step, but don't know much about the GH series.  Thanks!


Selling my vintage Grado RS1's and matching RA1 amp, just fyi:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-grado-rs1-vintage-button-headphones-ra1-headphone-amp.938584/


----------



## ruhenheiM

Superdan138 said:


> Selling my vintage Grado RS1's and matching RA1 amp, just fyi:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-grado-rs1-vintage-button-headphones-ra1-headphone-amp.938584/



that's looks more like a classic rs1 buttoned


----------



## elvergun (Jul 28, 2020)

Superdan138 said:


> Selling my vintage Grado RS1's and matching RA1 amp, just fyi:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-grado-rs1-vintage-button-headphones-ra1-headphone-amp.938584/



There is nothing sadder than to see a headfier and his Grados part ways...


----------



## Superdan138

elvergun said:


> There is nothing sadder than to see a headfier and his Grados part ways...


I just got some Audeze LCD-4z’s and they sound really nice.


----------



## donlin

elvergun said:


> There is nothing sadder than to see a headfier and his Grados part ways...


If it makes you feel any better, I sold my LCD-X's after getting the Hemp.


----------



## BobG55

ruhenheiM said:


> you! slick move sir, sold gs1000i and then silently enjoying gs3000e
> how is it? upgrade or sidestep from gs1000i?


But I never sold the GS1000i w/ the intention of then buying the GS3Ke.  I sold the GS1000i back in January, 7 months ago now & I bought the GS3Ke on July 10th.  As “great” as the GSKi is the GS3Ke is better.  It’s overall quality is that it’s more revealing & extended.


----------



## Makun

TheMiddleSky said:


> what do you like more from hemp? (compare to elegia)



The Elegia is a much finer headphone where you can hear all the detail but the Hemp has a lot of punch to the music that makes it more lively to listen to.  The soundstage is also much wider on the Hemp compared to the Elegia.  It's been a while since I've used a Grado headphone (I had a s80 10+ years ago), but it's very fun to listen to music with the Hemp.

I'm using the F pads that came with it and I don't actually find it uncomfortable.  I did open up the headband a little but basically there's almost no clamping on my ears, I sort of let the drivers barely rest on my ears.  There's a little bit more bass compared to Elegia and the treble isn't too high so I'm not getting any fatigue.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Makun said:


> The Elegia is a much finer headphone where you can hear all the detail but the Hemp has a lot of punch to the music that makes it more lively to listen to.  The soundstage is also much wider on the Hemp compared to the Elegia.  It's been a while since I've used a Grado headphone (I had a s80 10+ years ago), but it's very fun to listen to music with the Hemp.
> 
> I'm using the F pads that came with it and I don't actually find it uncomfortable.  I did open up the headband a little but basically there's almost no clamping on my ears, I sort of let the drivers barely rest on my ears.  There's a little bit more bass compared to Elegia and the treble isn't too high so I'm not getting any fatigue.



Thanks for the comparison!

Seems like Hemp go to RS1e route, with warmer/calmer treble. Elegia also produces little bass impact to me, so easily understand if Hemp will punch more. Now I'm wondering how RS1e vs hemp.

RS1e is about warm and inviting, nothing I can complain about, but Hemp sounds promising too (and beautiful!).


----------



## kmhaynes

Superdan138 said:


> Selling my vintage Grado RS1's and matching RA1 amp, just fyi:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-grado-rs1-vintage-button-headphones-ra1-headphone-amp.938584/


Thanks for the notice.  Researching my next step and right now I'm leaning toward either RS2e or PS500.  Good luck with your sale.


----------



## Superdan138

kmhaynes said:


> Thanks for the notice.  Researching my next step and right now I'm leaning toward either RS2e or PS500.  Good luck with your sale.


Great choices! Thanks, I hope they sell fast. I don’t want to think about not having them around anymore so the faster the sale the better. Great little setup. I connected my SP2000 to the RA1 amp by using synergistic research interconnects and it sounded so damn good. Gunna miss her.


----------



## cirodts

Superdan138 said:


> Great choices! Thanks, I hope they sell fast. I don’t want to think about not having them around anymore so the faster the sale the better. Great little setup. I connected my SP2000 to the RA1 amp by using synergistic research interconnects and it sounded so damn good. Gunna miss her.


hello by chance talk about the amplifier sp200 smsl?


----------



## ruinedx

Purchased the HEMP today sheerly because I like the way it looks and I've wanted to try a Grado for a long time.  I bet these will hold their value over time so will likely be a low risk endeavor resale wise.  Will be interesting to see how it stacks up against my HD700 & HD820!


----------



## TheMiddleSky

cirodts said:


> hello by chance talk about the amplifier sp200 smsl?



I believe he talked about Astell n Kern SP2000


----------



## Superdan138

TheMiddleSky said:


> I believe he talked about Astell n Kern SP2000


Yes AK SP2000CU for my DAP and I ran that to the Grado RA1 Amp via Synergistic Research interconnects and listened via my Grado RS1 headphones....killer little desktop setup.


----------



## lumohomo06

TheMiddleSky said:


> Thanks for the comparison!
> 
> Seems like Hemp go to RS1e route, with warmer/calmer treble. Elegia also produces little bass impact to me, so easily understand if Hemp will punch more. Now I'm wondering how RS1e vs hemp.
> 
> RS1e is about warm and inviting, nothing I can complain about, but Hemp sounds promising too (and beautiful!).



HEMP keeps the warm and enchanting mid and vocal of RS1e, but do have much better bass and a little bit more high.


----------



## ruhenheiM

lumohomo06 said:


> HEMP keeps the warm and enchanting mid and vocal of RS1e, but do have much better bass and a little bit more high.



that's probably the flat pad effect, have you tried flat pad on rs1e?


----------



## lumohomo06

Definitely the flat pad will change the sound to some extent.  But I sold my RS1e, cannot do a direct comparison.  
The sound of HEMP is awesome. 
The HEMP sounds better directly from my cellphone than the HF3 sounds from the Little Dot tube amp, IMO.


----------



## donlin (Jul 30, 2020)

ruhenheiM said:


> that's probably the flat pad effect, have you tried flat pad on rs1e?


I have tried that with the RS1e and it doesn't sound very good.  When the drivers are voiced to work with bowl pads, the flats tend to make the sound overly warm and dark.  The Hemp drivers have obviously been tuned for flats so I'd expect them to sound thin with lightweight bass if bowls were used in place of flats.


----------



## ksorota

First time Grado owner...and they are lookers!!!


----------



## BobG55

ksorota said:


> First time Grado owner...and they are lookers!!!


Congratulations.  Indeed, they are lookers.  Enjoy !


----------



## donlin

ksorota said:


> First time Grado owner...and they are lookers!!!


They’re missing the hemp button!


----------



## ksorota

donlin said:


> They’re missing the hemp button!



special request... they are in the box!


----------



## donlin

ksorota said:


> special request... they are in the box!


Ah very good.


----------



## elira

I got my hemp back from Moon Audio, they replaced the connector with a 4.4mm one, it looks weird but works.


----------



## ruhenheiM

ksorota said:


> special request... they are in the box!


lol, i was just looking at thought something weird about that headphone. is there any grado engrave anywhere on yours? honestly without the button, yours look a bit like a very well made diy grado


----------



## ksorota

ruhenheiM said:


> lol, i was just looking at thought something weird about that headphone. is there any grado engrave anywhere on yours? honestly without the button, yours look a bit like a very well made diy grado



No markings at all! I thought the hemp plant was just a little over the top though!


----------



## elira

I don’t like the buttons, they look kind of cheap.


----------



## ruhenheiM

ksorota said:


> No markings at all! I thought the hemp plant was just a little over the top though!


very clean looks! without any markings, people who doesn't have any idea about the hemp grado would have thought that's a very cool looking diy grado. very interesting


----------



## ruhenheiM

elira said:


> I don’t like the buttons, they look kind of cheap.


they do look cheap but yeah, i just realized that now. there are no grado engraved whatsoever on the cup


----------



## lumohomo06

I was going to take my credit card out and order this new limited edition when I realize this is the HEMP without the button. 
Congrats on the new set. 



ksorota said:


> First time Grado owner...and they are lookers!!!


----------



## Venere 2

Has anyone gone from the SR series to the GS series? I have owned the SR60e, RS2i and now have the SR325e. I love the Grado sound, and Grados match very well with my amp. 

I was thinking of upgrading my SR325e to the GS3000e. Can I expect a big difference? I could be wrong, but I get the impression all of Grados drivers are the same; that only the pads and ear pieces change (and the cables). For the money the GS3000e costs, I would expect better drivers as well. 

I would appreciate any thoughts or impressions, opinions, etc.


----------



## gregorya

ruhenheiM said:


> they do look cheap but yeah, i just realized that now. there are no grado engraved whatsoever on the cup



Get out your wood burning kit and engrave them yourself!...


----------



## BobG55 (Jul 30, 2020)

Venere 2 said:


> Has anyone gone from the SR series to the GS series? I have owned the SR60e, RS2i and now have the SR325e. I love the Grado sound, and Grados match very well with my amp.
> 
> I was thinking of upgrading my SR325e to the GS3000e. Can I expect a big difference? I could be wrong, but I get the impression all of Grados drivers are the same; that only the pads and ear pieces change (and the cables). For the money the GS3000e costs, I would expect better drivers as well.
> 
> I would appreciate any thoughts or impressions, opinions, etc.



I owned the SR325e a couple of years ago & found them to be a very good headphone.  Earlier this month I bought the GS3000e after doing as much research on them as I could.  Since I live in a small & very remote Nova Scotia village, I don’t have the opportunity to ”try out” audio equipment before buying.  There isn’t much info/ reviews for the GS3Ke but the reviews, feedback and posts on this site that I read were all positive about this headphone.  Some posts in this thread were “mini” glowing reviews.

I’m more than happy with my purchase of this headphone.  I’m not very good when it comes to sound description but let’s just say that these headphones are the best I’ve heard and I began this hobby back in 2003.  So comparing the SR325e and the GS3Ke : it’s like going from a mid size family car to a luxury model.  I’ve owned the HD800, HD800S, PS1000, PS1000e, Beyer T1, T1.2, the Focal Utopia, etc. & I prefer the GS3Ke over all of those.  They’re detailed, musical, spaceous & deep w/ very good & tight bass. 

If you decide to get the GS3Ke I can give you the contact/ retailer & sales person’s name who sold me mine.  He’s located in Montreal, your hometown.  Just send me a message.


----------



## Venere 2

BobG55 said:


> I owned the SR325e a couple of years ago & found them to be a very good headphone.  Earlier this month I bought the GS3000e after doing as much research on them as I could.  Since I live in a small & very remote Nova Scotia village, I don’t have the opportunity to ”try out” audio equipment before buying.  There isn’t much info/ reviews for the GS3Ke but the reviews, feedback and posts on this site that I read were all positive about this headphone.  Some posts in this thread were “mini” glowing reviews.
> 
> I’m more than happy with my purchase of this headphone.  I’m not very good when it comes to sound description but let’s just say that these headphones are the best I’ve heard and I began this hobby back in 2003.  So comparing the SR325e and the GS3Ke : it’s like going from a mid size family car to a luxury model.  I’ve owned the HD800, HD800S, PS1000, PS1000e, Beyer T1, T1.2, the Focal Utopia, etc. & I prefer the GS3Ke over all of those.  They’re detailed, musical, spaceous & deep w/ very good & tight bass.
> 
> If you decide to get the GS3Ke I can give you the contact/ retailer & sales person’s name who sold me mine.  He’s located in Montreal, your hometown.  Just send me a message.


Thank you! That's exactly the kind of information I am looking for.


----------



## ruhenheiM

gregorya said:


> Get out your wood burning kit and engrave them yourself!...


i'm guessing engraving that cup probably would produce some inconsistency finish or probably look super weird. this is the first time grado didn't put any mark/engrave on their headphone cups even on their one off limited products, there's always some engraving


----------



## BobG55

ksorota said:


> First time Grado owner...and they are lookers!!!



First time Grado owner ?  Your life will never be the same again.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Venere 2 said:


> Has anyone gone from the SR series to the GS series? I have owned the SR60e, RS2i and now have the SR325e. I love the Grado sound, and Grados match very well with my amp.
> 
> I was thinking of upgrading my SR325e to the GS3000e. Can I expect a big difference? I could be wrong, but I get the impression all of Grados drivers are the same; that only the pads and ear pieces change (and the cables). For the money the GS3000e costs, I would expect better drivers as well.
> 
> I would appreciate any thoughts or impressions, opinions, etc.


I have SR325e, Hemp, and an older model GS1000. The GS is a very different beast. Its all about those huge earcups. I find them more relaxed, spacious, and detailed where the 325/Hemp are more energetic and visceral. One is the symphony conductor tapping his baton, and starting the show. The other is a tatted up frontman yelling "ARE YOU READY TO ROCK ????????????????????????" I love all 3, but I use them for different purposes.


----------



## kmhaynes

Joaquin Dinero said:


> One [GS3K] is the symphony conductor tapping his baton, and starting the show. The other [SR325/Hemp] is a tatted up frontman yelling "ARE YOU READY TO ROCK ????????????????????????" I love all 3, but I use them for different purposes.


LOVE the visual analogy!!


----------



## ksorota

I have only put a few hours onto the Hemp and I started with some acoustic and live performances of my high school Grunge favorites...quite a new presentation, more visceral and "live" feeling.  The MTV unplugged Nirvana was an especially good experience!!!  I found some live R.E.M., and Foo Fighters that really blew my mind.  Ended off listening to some Smashing Pumpkins and could not be happier with the purchase.  The headphones present everything right there, with intensity, detail and pleasure!!!


----------



## donlin

ksorota said:


> I have only put a few hours onto the Hemp and I started with some acoustic and live performances of my high school Grunge favorites...quite a new presentation, more visceral and "live" feeling.  The MTV unplugged Nirvana was an especially good experience!!!  I found some live R.E.M., and Foo Fighters that really blew my mind.  Ended off listening to some Smashing Pumpkins and could not be happier with the purchase.  The headphones present everything right there, with intensity, detail and pleasure!!!


You’re exactly right. It’s amazing how the Hemp has that intensity but is never harsh or fatiguing.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Kids, I'm sorry to report that what they always told you about gateway drugs is the truth.

I started on the Hemp a month ago.

Now I'm hooked on the White stuff.

Props to @Audiomania2 for the goods.


----------



## ksorota

Has anyone removed the drivers from the hemp yet? I want to add an HD800 socket to replace the factory cable. Looks like they use plenty of glue, but also seems like it can be softened with heat!

so far the cable is the only negative about these headphones. I was a bit worried about comfort after reading some Grado criticisms, but it’s largely a non issue.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jul 31, 2020)

ksorota said:


> Has anyone removed the drivers from the hemp yet? I want to add an HD800 socket to replace the factory cable. Looks like they use plenty of glue, but also seems like it can be softened with heat!
> 
> so far the cable is the only negative about these headphones. I was a bit worried about comfort after reading some Grado criticisms, but it’s largely a non issue.


usually people using heat gun to deal with wooden grado

my advice is stay away from g-pad for your own good  once you tried grado with g-pad there's no coming back to the on ear grados in term of comfort


----------



## audiobomber

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Kids, I'm sorry to report that what they always told you about gateway drugs is the truth.
> 
> I started on the Hemp a month ago.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Could you please compare and contrast for us?


----------



## elvergun

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Kids, I'm sorry to report that what they always told you about gateway drugs is the truth.
> 
> I started on the Hemp a month ago.
> 
> ...



We NEED first impressions on those Whites...

...now would be better than later.


----------



## fleasbaby

ksorota said:


> Has anyone removed the drivers from the hemp yet? I want to add an HD800 socket to replace the factory cable. Looks like they use plenty of glue, but also seems like it can be softened with heat!
> 
> so far the cable is the only negative about these headphones. I was a bit worried about comfort after reading some Grado criticisms, but it’s largely a non issue.



Best folks for re-cabling Grado's wooden efforts are Moon Audio. The glue usually be picked out slowly with a blade. I believe Grado uses an oven of some sort. I've met very few DIYers/modders who can do it without breaking the drivers.



ruhenheiM said:


> usually people using heat gun to deal with wooden grado
> 
> my advice is stay away from g-pad for your own good  once you tried grado with g-pad there's no coming back to the on ear grados in term of comfort



If you try a hair dryer don't let it blow into the face of the driver at all. The heat affects the diaphragm badly. I've only seen hairdryers used on SR-series Grados to pull the sleeves from the outer cups, and then with a hand shielding the face of the driver and the heat focused on the sides.


----------



## ruhenheiM

fleasbaby said:


> If you try a hair dryer don't let it blow into the face of the driver at all. The heat affects the diaphragm badly. I've only seen hairdryers used on SR-series Grados to pull the sleeves from the outer cups, and then with a hand shielding the face of the driver and the heat focused on the sides.



yeah, also i heard the problem with wood is some wood react differently to direct heat, some could crack if i remember it correctly, so usually carpenters using steam. i'm not that handy, usually i just paid someone more credible to do that for me  since labor pretty cheap over here


----------



## elvergun

If Grado released a limited edition with removable cables I'm willing to bet that it would quickly become their best selling model ever.    I would sell my RS2e in a millisecond to buy that one instead.


----------



## elira

Has anyone tried to buy a disassembled pair? I think that would be the easiest way of adding a detachable cable.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

gazzington said:


> I've been using rs2e loads since ive been working from home, with my hugo 2.  Ive been listening to everything from black metal to electronic stuff and jazz.  Love them.  Whats a great upgrade rs1e?  I can spend up to £1500 or even closer to £2k at a push.  Its weird how grado headphones get bad reviews.  Ive loved them


I have the GS3000e's linked to my Hugo 2 which is linked to my Chord Blu MK1 with twin BNC to 3.5mm jack playing 176kHz sampling rate.  

With great recordings...absolutely awesome sound....best I have currently heard from a headphone system to date for most genres of music !  

You can pick up brand new GS3000e's in the UK for just over £1,500.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

ruhenheiM said:


> wrong!
> hd800, the flattest most neutral headphone out there. the only headphone in the world that could reproduce sound accordingly to how artists and sound engineers intended to. trust the golden ear god!


I found both versions of the HD800 not that good a headphone.   I found them to be very artificial sounding especially the sound stage.   They were quite good in their day.  Far far better headphones out there now at the HD800 price point or even cheaper !


----------



## ruhenheiM (Jul 31, 2020)

elira said:


> Has anyone tried to buy a disassembled pair? I think that would be the easiest way of adding a detachable cable.


i don't think grado allowed that, they're pretty protective about their spare parts.
i think a little over of decade ago, my friend had a problem with the cable on his grado, he can't even get a cable part from grado since he is not in us, so it's pretty make sense just to buy the cable from grado and then him doing the recable part himself,nope. can't even do that, he had to send his headphone to grado




Bonesy Jonesy said:


> I found both versions of the HD800 not that good a headphone.   I found them to be very artificial sounding especially the sound stage.   They were quite good in their day.  Far far better headphones out there now at the HD800 price point or even cheaper !


yeah i was being sarcastic. i'm not a fans of hd800 myself, i found the sound stage not that natural. haven't try hd800s though


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

BobG55 said:


> After reading your quote above, I decided to listen to a few albums w/ my GS3Ke & concentrate on the guitars both acoustic & electric.  After an afternoon listening session, I have to say I agree w/ you.


100% agree.  All acoustic instruments sound orgasmic on the GS3000e's !


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

ruhenheiM said:


> i don't think grado allowed that, they're pretty protective about their spare parts.
> i think a little over of decade ago, my friend had a problem with the cable on his grado, he can't even get a cable part from grado since he is not in us, so it's pretty make sense just to buy the cable from grado and then him doing the recable part himself,nope. can't even do that, he had to send his headphone to grado
> 
> 
> ...


They are similar.  Treble not as bright and a slight bit better bass.  No competition though compared to my GS3000e's !


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Venere 2 said:


> Has anyone gone from the SR series to the GS series? I have owned the SR60e, RS2i and now have the SR325e. I love the Grado sound, and Grados match very well with my amp.
> 
> I was thinking of upgrading my SR325e to the GS3000e. Can I expect a big difference? I could be wrong, but I get the impression all of Grados drivers are the same; that only the pads and ear pieces change (and the cables). For the money the GS3000e costs, I would expect better drivers as well.
> 
> I would appreciate any thoughts or impressions, opinions, etc.


I went from the SR80e's to the GS3000e's in two weeks as I liked the sound of the SR's so much I thought I might as well go the whole hog and get the GS3000e's.  

The SR80e's are a good headphone especially at the price point.   The GS3000e's though are on another planet....a planet of orgasmic sound ! An awesome headphone and worth the much higher price.


----------



## elvergun

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> The GS3000e's though are on another planet....a planet of orgasmic sound ! An awesome headphone and worth the much higher price.


Too bad these don't show up on the sales forum too often (if at all).   I would love to try one, but I'm not buying new without hearing one first.


----------



## ruhenheiM

elvergun said:


> Too bad these don't show up on the sales forum too often (if at all).   I would love to try one, but I'm not buying new without hearing one first.


maybe that's how good they are, no buyer remorse


----------



## elvergun

ruhenheiM said:


> maybe that's how good they are, no buyer remorse



I think a few hoarders are keeping all the good Grados away from the rest of us.


----------



## ksorota

fleasbaby said:


> Best folks for re-cabling Grado's wooden efforts are Moon Audio. The glue usually be picked out slowly with a blade. I believe Grado uses an oven of some sort. I've met very few DIYers/modders who can do it without breaking the drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> If you try a hair dryer don't let it blow into the face of the driver at all. The heat affects the diaphragm badly. I've only seen hairdryers used on SR-series Grados to pull the sleeves from the outer cups, and then with a hand shielding the face of the driver and the heat focused on the sides.


I contacted moon and they have not yet looked into the ability to do the removable cable mod. Be a couple weeks until they are going to be around to check into it!


----------



## ruhenheiM

elvergun said:


> I think a few hoarders are keeping all the good Grados away from the rest of us.


those god damn flippers! they gonna wait until cocobolo enter critically endangered list so grado couldn't produce gs3000e anymore. make it rain baby!


----------



## BubbaJay

I've been using my Topping D50s Dac with the 325e but I wanted to hear how they sounded with my Mimby and man does it sound good with that Dac.  I've always liked the Mimby but it doesn't sound good with some headphones, but pairing the Grado with it was a match made in heaven.  They sound much more musical now and even the bass sounds better with more heft to it, I'm loving the senergy they have together.


----------



## Gippy

ruhenheiM said:


> i don't think grado allowed that, they're pretty protective about their spare parts.



They have every right to be, after people alleged that they don't do any R&D themselves, bought their drivers from China, mocked for their RA1 amp, and how there's a huge modding scene. The last thing Grado wants to do is fix someone's mod attempt. Well, at least the RA1 is discontinued.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Aug 1, 2020)

Gippy said:


> They have every right to be, after people alleged that they don't do any R&D themselves, bought their drivers from China, mocked for their RA1 amp, and how there's a huge modding scene. The last thing Grado wants to do is fix someone's mod attempt. Well, at least the RA1 is discontinued.


yeah i understand that, it's their company anyway, they're allowed to make whatever policies they want.
i understand if it's related to drivers since a chance for someone counterfeiting that it's pretty huge. but cable...even grado said their cables are outsource from china because they don't think cable make huge difference in their grado sound so they wouldn't wasting time tinkering with cable, i'm pretty sure i read that in grado interview.  if customers lived in US, sending the phone to grado HQ that wouldn't be a problem but for international customers, sending their phone to grado HQ just to replace broken cable that seems like really time wasting and possibility of losing the headphone on the way. even other companies offer cable replacement parts on their websites, it's just cable. for normal people it's seems more logical just to buy cable from other vendors than getting original grado cable...

it's not like go to your dealer and they're fix that for you. no.straight to grado HQ but it was in 2008/2009/2010 though so maybe they change their policy right now. maybe they starting using their respective dealers on each region to do simple fix. again it's not like drivers issues,wooden cup crack and stuff like that, it's just replacing cable on sr series..sr series.. not even their high end stuff.how a solution like sending your sr series to grado hq with fix price service+shipping and probably custom and wait probably a month because some countries like mine really sucks handling international package is a great solution for fixing broken cable?

luckily i never had issues with broken cable on my grado so that's really not my problem


----------



## elira

ruhenheiM said:


> grado said their cables are outsource from china because they don't think cable make huge difference in their grado sound


Citation needed.

I find their cables to be very high quality, and they use more conductors in higher end models. If they didn’t think the cable matters they would use the same 4 conductor everywhere.


----------



## ruhenheiM

elira said:


> Citation needed.
> 
> I find their cables to be very high quality, and they use more conductors in higher end models. If they didn’t think the cable matters they would use the same 4 conductor everywhere.


jesus christ... john have been interviewed many many times, if you really want to find out just google that for yourself, i don't want to spend my weekend just googling something i already read. i think i read it somewhere in here
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/an-interview-with-john-grado.127867/


----------



## knopi

Do you have experience with fake Grado G Cushion earpads? There are many on aliexpress. I have no  problem buy original but if the fake one are the same, original is quite expensive.


----------



## Rebel Chris

Hand built in Brooklyn doesn't affect the sound quality much either.


----------



## ruhenheiM

knopi said:


> Do you have experience with fake Grado G Cushion earpads? There are many on aliexpress. I have no  problem buy original but if the fake one are the same, original is quite expensive.


the fake one very different from the genuine one in term of pretty much everything so the sound vastly different from the genuine one. it depend with your model, preference, and stuff, if you're have ps1000/gs series and looking for a replacement g-pad, i suggest to buy the genuine one because the sound wont be similar between genuine and fake g-pad


----------



## elira

ruhenheiM said:


> jesus christ... john have been interviewed many many times, if you really want to find out just google that for yourself, i don't want to spend my weekend just googling something i already read. i think i read it somewhere in here
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/an-interview-with-john-grado.127867/


I’ve seen that the cables are made overseas, very likely China, but never that the cables don’t matter.

There’s a difference between outsourcing the cables to another company and saying “cables don’t matter, we buy whatever cheap cable we can find”


----------



## ruhenheiM (Aug 1, 2020)

elira said:


> I’ve seen that the cables are made overseas, very likely China, but never that the cables don’t matter.
> 
> There’s a difference between outsourcing the cables to another company and saying “cables don’t matter, we buy whatever cheap cable we can find”


again like i said, there are many interview from john in various publications in all those years, they are spreading all over the place, even grado changed their own website, their old website have more information about each headphones,what differentiate between them than their current website, even some websites already inactive. do you really think i would remember which quotes exactly in what publications? if you really that curious, spend your weekend reading through all that.or perhaps ask john for an interview. if not, then move on. call me liar, i don't care, like i would gain something from lying about grado. maybe their cables really that special using some kind of super secret material only them could produced that's why they won't sell people their cable for spare parts

from what i remembered he didn't say whatever cheap cable they could find.he just stated he poured pretty much everything on the drivers, cups and stuff. so he didn't have much time to really go in depth research for cables like joe did, since everyone already produced cables that to his ears met a proper quality so he just outsourced that but then again maybe i lie

or try to contact zanth or pcf. from my experience in grado thread those two have the most experiences with grado stuff, i think they already met joe and john in person,


----------



## knopi

Is this original https://www.amazon.com/Grado-Headphone-Replacement-Cushion-GS1000/dp/B007Q2O6KK/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=grado+g+cushion&qid=1596302792&s=electronics&sr=1-1&th=1

(hope I did not broke headfi rule with this, sorry if yes)


----------



## ruhenheiM

knopi said:


> Is this original https://www.amazon.com/Grado-Headphone-Replacement-Cushion-GS1000/dp/B007Q2O6KK/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=grado+g+cushion&qid=1596302792&s=electronics&sr=1-1&th=1
> 
> (hope I did not broke headfi rule with this, sorry if yes)


yeah. make sure it's realy 4ourears though, they're the official grado webstore


----------



## knopi (Aug 1, 2020)

No it is not  there is written sold by MZBOTO


----------



## ruhenheiM

knopi said:


> There is written by GRADO but before place order there is written sold by: MZBOTO
> So uff  I do not know


https://www.4ourears.net/Grado_Headphone_Replacement_Cushions_s/1673.htm
https://www.ttvjaudio.com/Grado-G-Cushions-or-Jumbo-Pads-p/gra0000053.htm


----------



## elvergun

They seem to be too cheap to be original G pads.


----------



## donlin

elvergun said:


> They seem to be too cheap to be original G pads.


Agree, Peace of mind is well worth the extra $20.00 to be sure you’re getting the real thing.


----------



## ruhenheiM

elvergun said:


> They seem to be too cheap to be original G pads.


g-pads price increase? i thought the original is 45 usd


----------



## Gippy (Aug 1, 2020)

Authentic L/G pads have 2 foam densities. A softer section near the driver, and a denser section further out. Clone pads typically have the same density throughout, and this affects the sound.



ruhenheiM said:


> if customers lived in US, sending the phone to grado HQ that wouldn't be a problem but for international customers, sending their phone to grado HQ just to replace broken cable that seems like really time wasting and possibility of losing the headphone on the way.



Actually, I wouldn't recommend non-North American customers to buy a Grado unless they understand that non-warranty support is limited. This is why I'll never own a second-hand Stax, because if the Stax breaks, I can't go to a dealer. To get it serviced would mean shipping it from Canada to Japan. No thanks. Of course, I foolishly didn't listen to my own advice: I bought a Topping D90, and had major issues with it. Sending it back to China for warranty service is pointless because it'd cost too much. Oh well.

For wooden Grados, there is a tiny notch on the circular edge. It appears that a particular tool could be inserted into there to facilitate removal of the driver. But for obvious reasons, Grado won't disclose what it is.


----------



## donlin

ruhenheiM said:


> g-pads price increase? i thought the original is 45 usd


$45.00 is correct. The one they were asking about on amazon was $20.00.


----------



## ruhenheiM

donlin said:


> $45.00 is correct. The one they were asking about on amazon was $20.00.


this link? or there was another link?
https://www.amazon.com/Grado-Headph...02792&s=electronics&sr=1-1&th=1&tag=headfi-20

it stated 45usd + 20 something shipping. i was a bit worried i thought they increased the price of g-pad  yeah all good then



Gippy said:


> Actually, I wouldn't recommend non-North American customers to buy a Grado unless they understand that non-warranty support is limited. This is why I'll never own a second-hand Stax, because if the Stax breaks, I can't go to a dealer. To get it serviced would mean shipping it from Canada to Japan. No thanks. Of course, I foolishly didn't listen to my own advice: I bought a Topping D90, and had major issues with it. Sending it back to China for warranty service is pointless because it'd cost too much. Oh well.
> 
> For wooden Grados, there is a tiny notch on the circular edge. It appears that a particular tool could be inserted into there to facilitate removal of the driver. But for obvious reasons, Grado won't disclose what it is.


also in international market usually the price is higher than mrsp especially compare to the competitors , and when usd really strong, it's really hard to recommended grado unless they already familiar with grado


----------



## donlin

ruhenheiM said:


> this link? or there was another link?
> https://www.amazon.com/Grado-Headphone-Replacement-Cushion-GS1000/dp/B007Q2O6KK/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=grado+g+cushion&qid=1596302792&s=electronics&sr=1-1&th=1&tag=headfi-20
> 
> it stated 45usd + 20 something shipping. i was a bit worried i thought they increased the price of g-pad  yeah all good then
> ...


I don’t know what you’re looking at. That link says $23.98 + Free Shipping.


----------



## ruhenheiM

donlin said:


> I don’t know what you’re looking at. That link says $23.98 + Free Shipping.


spooky eh  ahh never mind.yeah just buy from the official grado dealers


----------



## Gippy (Aug 1, 2020)

ruhenheiM said:


> also in international market usually the price is higher than mrsp especially compare to the competitors , and when usd really strong, it's really hard to recommended grado unless they already familiar with grado



Yeah. It really sucks how every wooden Grado user has to baby their headphones and ensure that no hair ever gets into them, because once the hair gets in, it ain't ever coming out unless you send in your headphone. I'm glad the GS3000e/PS2000e use a finer cloth mesh to discourage this from happening, but a stray hair may still enter from the other side.


----------



## ESL-1

*If you don't have a convenient Grado dealer in your area you can order direct from their retail internet store, FourYourEars.   All the various Grado pads would be available.  *


----------



## ruhenheiM

Gippy said:


> Yeah. It really sucks how every wooden Grado user has to baby their headphones and ensure that no hair ever gets into them, because once the hair gets in, it ain't ever coming out unless you send in your headphone. I'm glad the GS3000e/PS2000e use a finer cloth mesh to discourage this from happening, but a stray hair may still enter from the other side.


i haven't experience that, isn't that every grado headphones have those cloth mesh to prevent this thing happen? the one that really scared me is the wooden might crack or something. every time i swap the ear pads on my ps1000e i'll do it very very slowly. if that wooden sleeve crack..... i honestly going to spend whole week just to analyzing whether its worth it to get it fix or just buy another headphone. luxury huh,  have to treat with care


----------



## ESL-1

*Have owned and still own a decent number of Grados and never had any sort of cable issues.  That includes Joe Grado's Signature HP1000 series and original RS1, they are quite old.

BTW, both of those used the flat pads that Grado is now using on the newly introduced HEMP limited edition where it is comfortable and an integral part of the performance achieved.*


----------



## ruhenheiM

ESL-1 said:


> *Have owned and still own a decent number of Grados and never had any sort of cable issues.  That includes Joe Grado's Signature HP1000 series and original RS1, they are quite old.
> 
> BTW, both of those used the flat pads that Grado is now using on the newly introduced HEMP limited edition where it is comfortable and an integral part of the performance achieved.*


do you know whether the hemp using regular flat pad or deluxe flat pad?


----------



## elira

ruhenheiM said:


> i haven't experience that, isn't that every grado headphones have those cloth mesh to prevent this thing happen? the one that really scared me is the wooden might crack or something. every time i swap the ear pads on my ps1000e i'll do it very very slowly. if that wooden sleeve crack..... i honestly going to spend whole week just to analyzing whether its worth it to get it fix or just buy another headphone. luxury huh,  have to treat with care


If you are in the US, Grado’s repair prices are very reasonable. My GS2000e got destroyed and they replaced the cups and charged only their fixed fee (under $200 if I recall properly).


----------



## ruhenheiM

elira said:


> If you are in the US, Grado’s repair prices are very reasonable. My GS2000e got destroyed and they replaced the cups and charged only their fixed fee (under $200 if I recall properly).


thanks! good to know, that's very reasonable in my opinion


----------



## BubbaJay

I got the TTVJ flat pads in the mail today and I can say that this is the biggest change I've ever heard from changing pads.  Obviously the bass is better since your ear is closer to the driver but I really feel like the treble is a bit more tame.  The soundstage is a bit smaller but I think it sounds better with the more intimate staging.  I think anyone with a pair of Grados that use the L cushion should really look at trying TTVJ's flat pads, best $35 I've spent in a long time.


----------



## nicdub

I've been wanting to try to flat pads on my 225e's for a while now.  Given the similarity between the 325e and 225e, my guess is the effect would be comparable.  At times, I even prefer the s-cushion which I also think tames the treble and warms up the overall sound.


----------



## ruhenheiM

BubbaJay said:


> I got the TTVJ flat pads in the mail today and I can say that this is the biggest change I've ever heard from changing pads.  Obviously the bass is better since your ear is closer to the driver but I really feel like the treble is a bit more tame.  The soundstage is a bit smaller but I think it sounds better with the more intimate staging.  I think anyone with a pair of Grados that use the L cushion should really look at trying TTVJ's flat pads, best $35 I've spent in a long time.


are you not curious to try deluxe flat pad?


----------



## Luckyleo

Shane D said:


> That really surprised me. Isn't the Little Dot an OTL amp? Isn't it built for 300 Ohm headphones? Do they have low impedance amps?
> I looked at affordable tube amps, but was told repeatedly that none would do well with 32 Ohm headphones.


 I'm using the Hemp with MKIII.  Not sure of the differences between 2&3, but the Hemp sound amazing!


----------



## elira

Shane D said:


> That really surprised me. Isn't the Little Dot an OTL amp? Isn't it built for 300 Ohm headphones? Do they have low impedance amps?
> I looked at affordable tube amps, but was told repeatedly that none would do well with 32 Ohm headphones.


Hybrid tube amps should work fine, and there are some affordable ones.


----------



## Shane D

elira said:


> Hybrid tube amps should work fine, and there are some affordable ones.



I do own and have owned several hybrid amps. I Recently bought a low impedance tube amp for my Grado's.


----------



## Chodi

I have a transformer coupled tube amp I use with my rs2e. It has 4 selections for impedance. I ordered it with the upgraded tubes. Very inexpensive and sounds wonderful. The company offering this are the original manufacturer. They do make versions of this amp oem for other companies since they are a prime manufacturer. The other companies are selling it at higher prices. Took a long time for shipping but works much better than I thought. I own several other high end solid state amps and this sounds better than my $2000 Auralic Taurus with the Grado.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32556281296.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.25ff4c4dBd385v


----------



## Shane D (Aug 1, 2020)

Chodi said:


> I have a transformer coupled tube amp I use with my rs2e. It has 4 selections for impedance. I ordered it with the upgraded tubes. Very inexpensive and sounds wonderful. The company offering this are the original manufacturer. They do make versions of this amp oem for other companies since they are a prime manufacturer. The other companies are selling it at higher prices. Took a long time for shipping but works much better than I thought. I own several other high end solid state amps and this sounds better than my $2000 Auralic Taurus with the Grado.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32556281296.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.25ff4c4dBd385v



Wow, that is really cheap! Cool that it worked out for you.


----------



## joseph69 (Aug 1, 2020)

donlin said:


> I don’t know what you’re looking at. That link says $23.98 + Free Shipping.


If I'm seeing correctly and we're all looking at this same link that @knopi posted, it clearly states $45.00 w/Free Shipping for the G cushions from Grado. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Shane D

For any Canucks looking for a GH1, there is one on CAM:

https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649642153-grado-gh1-prestige-series-headphones/


----------



## elvergun

joseph69 said:


> If I'm seeing correctly and we're all looking at this same link that @knopi posted, it clearly states $45.00 w/Free Shipping for the G cushions from Grado. Am I missing something here?



I clicked on the link and now it shows $45 as the price.  When I Iooked at the same link earlier today the pads were listed at $23.98.


----------



## knopi

elvergun said:


> I clicked on the link and now it shows $45 as the price.  When I Iooked at the same link earlier today the pads were listed at $23.98.



Yes, it is strange and seller is changed too from mzboto to 4ourears


----------



## elvergun

knopi said:


> Yes, it is strange and seller is changed too from mzboto to 4ourears



Amazon shinanigans.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> If I'm seeing correctly and we're all looking at this same link that @knopi posted, it clearly states $45.00 w/Free Shipping for the G cushions from Grado. Am I missing something here?





elvergun said:


> I clicked on the link and now it shows $45 as the price.  When I Iooked at the same link earlier today the pads were listed at $23.98.



i thought i'm imagined things yesterday. really weird


----------



## donlin

elvergun said:


> Amazon shinanigans.


Somebody probably bought the one that was at a lower price then it switched over to the full price seller.


----------



## Gippy (Aug 2, 2020)

Speaking of pads, I bit the bullet and just bought the Beautiful Audio G pads for $170 USD (=$228 CAD). The new chocolate brown color that's in stock matches the cocobolo wood of the GS3000e. Time to wait, and I'll definitely review them when they  come in...



Shane D said:


> For any Canucks looking for a GH1, there is one on CAM: https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649642153-grado-gh1-prestige-series-headphones/



Wow that's cheap. By the way, it appears that the Canadian price for all wooden Grados have just gone up by $50, except the GS2000e, which went _down_ by $50 to $1900, and the GS3000e, which went up another $100 to $2500. (At this time last year, the GS3000e was $2300.) This isn't because of the weak Canadian dollar; a year ago, $1 CAD = $0.75 USD. We're being squeezed!


----------



## ruhenheiM

Gippy said:


> Speaking of pads, I bit the bullet and just bought the Beautiful Audio G pads for $170. The new chocolate brown color that they have in stock matches the cocobolo wood of the GS3000e. Time to wait...


nice! waiting for your report about those BAG-pads


----------



## gregorya

elira said:


> If you are in the US, Grado’s repair prices are very reasonable. My GS2000e got destroyed and they replaced the cups and charged only their fixed fee (under $200 if I recall properly).



Seems like a reasonable price.. can you share how your headphones got destroyed?


----------



## elira

gregorya said:


> Seems like a reasonable price.. can you share how your headphones got destroyed?


Short story, I lend them to a reviewer, the reviewer shipped them back in the cheapest service he could find, the box got crushed and they broke. Both of the chambers got broken where the pad attaches and one gimbal was badly deformed. Grado replaced both cups, and the deformed gimbal. I believe drivers, cable and headband are the same.


----------



## Shane D

Gippy said:


> Speaking of pads, I bit the bullet and just bought the Beautiful Audio G pads for $170 USD (=$228 CAD). The new chocolate brown color that's in stock matches the cocobolo wood of the GS3000e. Time to wait, and I'll definitely review them when they  come in...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that's cheap. By the way, it appears that the Canadian price for all wooden Grados have just gone up by $50, except the GS2000e, which went _down_ by $50 to $1900, and the GS3000e, which went up another $100 to $2500. (At this time last year, the GS3000e was $2300.) This isn't because of the weak Canadian dollar; a year ago, $1 CAD = $0.75 USD. We're being squeezed!



You will love the Beautiful Audio pads.  
I started off with the foam and crushed that down. Now I am using the black plastic/nylon material which are great after they compact a bit. I just went with black colour and it looks Great with the Cocobolo.

If I climb the Grado tree any higher, it will have to be used. Getting too rich for me.


----------



## elira

Gippy said:


> Speaking of pads, I bit the bullet and just bought the Beautiful Audio G pads for $170 USD (=$228 CAD). The new chocolate brown color that's in stock matches the cocobolo wood of the GS3000e. Time to wait, and I'll definitely review them when they come in...


I'm interested to know if those work. I tried the small ones with the PS500 and got bad results.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado (Aug 2, 2020)

I've found a new great use for my GW-100s.  Besides the already established mowing and grilling with them (and maybe bathroom breaks -- shhh..), they're awesome for rollerblading.  My 34 yo ass has been way too dormant since the lockdown and a week or so ago on a whim, my wife bought some rollerblades.  Being the mature adult I am, I said, "Hey!  I want some too!"  Thanks to amazon, I now have skated about 5 miles since yesterday and have a sore lower back lol.  I wouldn't feel safe wearing the GW-100s running or riding my bike, but skating is smooth enough they don't fall off and thanks to the open back, I can still hear cars and stuff.

The mid bass hump is kinda jarring when I'm used to the GH-2 and Audeze, so with Spotify I chop out a few dB at 150Hz and 1~2dB at 400Hz.

Stay tuned for my Jazzercise video in the coming months!


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

elvergun said:


> We NEED first impressions on those Whites...
> 
> ...now would be better than later.


Hello Grado fans, its sure been a busy weekend on the ole forum. I've been oncall for work, dealing with some extra special nonsense. Last night and today were the first chances to really take my new Whites out for a run. 

Last night I watched a Phish concert DVD, along with a little help from my friends  Normally such an occasion would call for my GS1000s. I must say, I think the Whites were even better. I haven't measured this, so I can't say this for sure, but it seems like the earcups are a little shallower. The drivers seem a little closer to the ear compared to my GS1000.  So they gave some of that same rocking, up in your face immediacy of the Hemps, combined with a similar level of spaciousness and detail to the GS. 

This afternoon I've had them on while spinning some big band jazz. In this context they match the GS very nicely. 

They might be the best all around performer that I have. If the house was on fire and I only had time to grab one on my way out it would probably be the Whites. But I'd try to linger for awhile because the Hemps would smell delightful as they were burning.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Shane D said:


> For any Canucks looking for a GH1, there is one on CAM:
> 
> https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649642153-grado-gh1-prestige-series-headphones/


I'm in Michigan, thats pretty much a suburb of Canada so I'm good for these right ?


----------



## Mightygrey (Aug 3, 2020)

G'day Grado fans! I've published my thoughts on the new Hemp Headphone over at headfonia if you're interested.

I spent some time comparing The Hemp Headphone against the GH1 and The White Headphone, as well as doing a bunch of pad-rolling. 

It's certainly a unique entrant to the Grado line-up and well worth grabbing for the asking price IMO if you're looking for a different take on the Grado sound + aesthetic.

BTW the hemp rope on the headband was added by me, it's not stock. I just had some spare time on my hands at thought it looked kinda cool.


----------



## Rebel Chris

Beautiful pictures and a very well written review, congratulations!


----------



## Gippy

Mightygrey said:


> *G-Cush*: These sound awful on The Hemp Headphone. They leave a veritable canyon in the mid-range, voices become nasally and distant, and treble is etched and sharp. Avoid.



Looks like a pass for me, then, but I wasn't seriously expecting Grado to obsolete their G pad model lineup overnight.


----------



## audiobomber (Aug 3, 2020)

Mightygrey said:


> G'day Grado fans! I've published my thoughts on the new Hemp Headphone over at headfonia if you're interested.
> 
> I spent some time comparing The Hemp Headphone against the GH1 and The White Headphone, as well as doing a bunch of pad-rolling.
> 
> It's certainly a unique entrant to the Grado line-up and well worth grabbing for the asking price IMO if you're looking for a different take on the Grado sound + aesthetic.


_" I have described The Hemp Headphone as balanced, but the HD600 is perhaps the most famously balanced headphone of all time.  
The HD600 has a more linear signature which does expose The Hemp Headphone’s 2k peak, which also tends to make it feel more cramped and congested side-by-side with the Sennheiser. While they’re fairly similar in terms of soundstage, the HD600’s superior imaging and air make it feel like a more spacious presentation. Overall detail levels feel similar, but further listening shows the Grado to have a more brash approach to rendering treble, unable to match the refinement of the HD600 and faltering slightly at times with consonant and ‘S’ sounds." _

Anyone reading your review who is not already a Grado fan would be steered to the HD 600. You seem to much prefer the old Senn. I've never heard the HD 600, but I've had the HD 6XX in the house for extended periods, and I would choose any Grado over the HD 650.

I liked that you tried pad rolling, but I would have liked the review to include a comparison with a better known Grado. I don't think most Grado fans have heard the White or GH1.


----------



## fleasbaby

ksorota said:


> I contacted moon and they have not yet looked into the ability to do the removable cable mod. Be a couple weeks until they are going to be around to check into it!



Hopefully they do it...I had a customer ask them about the White headphone and they said no. Maybe that'll change as well.



ruhenheiM said:


> those god damn flippers! they gonna wait until cocobolo enter critically endangered list so grado couldn't produce gs3000e anymore. make it rain baby!



LMAO...they do spoil all the fun don't they?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Mightygrey said:


> G'day Grado fans! I've published my thoughts on the new Hemp Headphone over at headfonia if you're interested.
> 
> I spent some time comparing The Hemp Headphone against the GH1 and The White Headphone, as well as doing a bunch of pad-rolling.
> 
> ...




Nice reviews on both the Hemp and The White. I found my self (mostly) nodding along with your sentiments. You express what it is I enjoy about Grados better than I can 😁


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 3, 2020)

I've owned both the HD600 and the Hemp and I like the Hemp better than the HD600. However, worth noting that the high frequencies sound pretty rolled off and bass boosted on the Hemp so there may be some music that sounds like it's lacking detail or muddy with.

But if you have something like hd800, the hemp would make a good pairing for albums the treble is too harsh/bass lacking oomph on hd800.

All that being said, IMO the HD700 takes the Hemp to the cleaners


----------



## gregorya (Aug 3, 2020)

elira said:


> Short story, I lend them to a reviewer, the reviewer shipped them back in the cheapest service he could find, the box got crushed and they broke. Both of the chambers got broken where the pad attaches and one gimbal was badly deformed. Grado replaced both cups, and the deformed gimbal. I believe drivers, cable and headband are the same.



That's a shame, sorry for your misfortune. 

That'll teach you to share!..


----------



## johanchandy

Shane D said:


> For any Canucks looking for a GH1, there is one on CAM:
> 
> https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649642153-grado-gh1-prestige-series-headphones/


Damn I missed this, I am in Hamilton as well


----------



## Shane D

Well here's a much better one, but is a Lot more money:

https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649642840-grado-gs3000e/


----------



## elvergun

Shane D said:


> Well here's a much better one, but is a Lot more money:
> 
> https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649642840-grado-gs3000e/



Are Canadians hoarding all the good Grados?


----------



## Shane D

elvergun said:


> Are Canadians hoarding all the good Grados?



I wish I was hoarding those 3000's!


----------



## elvergun

Shane D said:


> I wish I was hoarding those 3000's!



He is only willing to ship to Canada...or I would probably have more than $1000 missing from my bank account now.   I've been keeping an eye out for a used pair.


----------



## Shane D

elvergun said:


> He is only willing to ship to Canada...or I would probably have more than $1000 missing from my bank account now.   I've been keeping an eye out for a used pair.



You rarely see high end 'phones in Canada with a decent price on them. 
Eventually they will be my upgrade, but it will definitely be used.


----------



## chillysalsa

Those 3000's look so nice. Though, yes prices in Canada are not great historically because of how the value tracked with the USD conversion.


----------



## Gippy (Aug 4, 2020)

Shane D said:


> Well here's a much better one, but is a Lot more money:
> 
> https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649642840-grado-gs3000e/



Wait. Hold on. The seller is Todd of Rivia. This was the same person who sold me my GS3000e back in March 2019, for the exact same price, too. This is the 3rd used GS3000e he's selling. I mean, the transaction went off smoothly and he was a good person to deal with, allowing me to demo the unit first, but I wonder what's going on?

Anyway, it's not everyday a GS3000e is sold. Stretch out a little and buy it if you can.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Gippy said:


> Wait. Hold on. The seller is Todd of Rivia. This was the same person who sold me my GS3000e back in March 2019, for the exact same price, too. This is the 3rd used GS3000e he's selling. I mean, the transaction went off smoothly and he was a good person to deal with, allowing me to demo the unit first, but I wonder what's going on?
> 
> Anyway, it's not everyday a GS3000e is sold. Stretch out a little and buy it if you can.


@elvergun is a prophet


----------



## Gippy

OK, I mis-read his sales history. He sold one to me in March 2019, then bought a used one in March 2020 from "Ottawa Guy", and now seems to be selling that one. So this is his second one.

Hopefully it ends up in good hands, but I'm still curious as to why he gave up on the GS3000e twice.


----------



## donlin

I sold my GS3000e's on headfi exactly one year ago for $1000.00 USD.  I think it was the fastest sale I ever did, instant.


----------



## Shane D

chillysalsa said:


> Those 3000's look so nice. Though, yes prices in Canada are not great historically because of how the value tracked with the USD conversion.



Also, Canadians tend to be a little more conservative spending money. You just won't find as many high end luxury toys or cars in the used market here. You can call it sensible or you can call it cheap.  
And that keeps prices high.


----------



## johanchandy

Shane D said:


> Well here's a much better one, but is a Lot more money:
> 
> https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649642840-grado-gs3000e/



Thanks! I'm trying to get this, I've emailed him, hopefully I'll be able to buy it!!


Gippy said:


> OK, I mis-read his sales history. He sold one to me in March 2019, then bought a used one in March 2020 from "Ottawa Guy", and now seems to be selling that one. So this is his second one.
> 
> Hopefully it ends up in good hands, but I'm still curious as to why he gave up on the GS3000e twice.



I hope it's legit, are there fake ones out there?


----------



## audiobomber

Shane D said:


> Also, Canadians tend to be a little more conservative spending money. You just won't find as many high end luxury toys or cars in the used market here. You can call it sensible or you can call it cheap.
> And that keeps prices high.


The more likely difference is that the US population is around 10X that of Canada. Lower supply tends to increase price.


----------



## johanchandy

Has anyone tried the hemp and the gs3000e? Is it reasonable to assume the gs3000e is the much better headphone?


----------



## donlin

I have owned both.  As I just posted, I sold the GS3000e but absolutely love the Hemp.  I'm sure most would consider the GS3000e the "better" headphone and I guess from a technical standpoint it is but for my tastes, it just wasn't for me.  I have always preferred the original flat pad grado sound but not so much the bowl, G pad era.


----------



## gregorya

audiobomber said:


> The more likely difference is that the US population is around 10X that of Canada. Lower supply tends to increase price.



Well, the U.S. To Canadian $ conversion is pretty brutal... today's rate :

1,000 USD to CAD = 1,356.50 Canadian Dollars

Yikes!


----------



## elvergun

johanchandy said:


> Has anyone tried the hemp and the gs3000e? Is it reasonable to assume the gs3000e is the much better headphone?



If you can get the GS3000 at that price, you can find out just how good it is without much risk.   If you don't like it you can sell it here without losing any money.   You now know the seller is dependable since he sold one to Gippy.   Don't even think about it...just send him an email telling him that you will take it.


----------



## ruhenheiM

elvergun said:


> If you can get the GS3000 at that price, you can find out just how good it is without much risk.  * If you don't like it you can sell it to me without losing any money*.   You now know the seller is dependable since he sold one to Gippy.   Don't even think about it...just send him an email telling him that you will take it.


FTFY


----------



## elvergun

ruhenheiM said:


> FTFY



Well, that goes without saying.


----------



## Gippy

donlin said:


> I have owned both.  As I just posted, I sold the GS3000e but absolutely love the Hemp.  I'm sure most would consider the GS3000e the "better" headphone and I guess from a technical standpoint it is but for my tastes, it just wasn't for me.  I have always preferred the original flat pad grado sound but not so much the bowl, G pad era.



Did you try pad swapping? It may seem a little strange but I felt the GS2000e, which I still own, sounds better with S pads. (Don't have the F pads.) I felt it was way too bright with the stock G pads.


----------



## johanchandy (Aug 4, 2020)

donlin said:


> I have owned both.  As I just posted, I sold the GS3000e but absolutely love the Hemp.  I'm sure most would consider the GS3000e the "better" headphone and I guess from a technical standpoint it is but for my tastes, it just wasn't for me.  I have always preferred the original flat pad grado sound but not so much the bowl, G pad era.


This complicates things lol


----------



## donlin

Yes I did but it sounded best with the supplied G pads. With bowls it sounded really weird and hollow in the midrange and with flats way to dark and overly warm.


----------



## johanchandy (Aug 4, 2020)

donlin said:


> Yes I did but it sounded best with the supplied G pads. With bowls it sounded really weird and hollow in the midrange and with flats way to dark and overly warm.


Can you add more about why you liked the hemp more?


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

johanchandy said:


> Can you add more about why you liked the hemp more?



I think people sometimes overlook "brain" (or ear) burn-in.  I started my Grado journey with the wireless GW100 that comes with "S" style pads (though they're slightly bigger!)  The soundstage is narrower but the mid-bass is pretty boosted and kind of dominates the frequency response.  The mids are more in-your-face and it makes for a very fun tuned can that works well for a lot of genres, but they aren't analytical and can sound muddy on really well produced music.  So when I first got my GH2s with the L-pads and a MUCH more neutral tuning, I was disappointing for almost a week being so used to the GW100 sound.  However, now that I'm used to the GH2s, I can't get enough of their tuning and presentation -- even preferring them over the much more expensive (and likely objectively more accurate) LCD-2 closed back.  So I just see the GW100 as a different tool for the job.

Not to put words in their mouth, but I bet a lot of it had to do with the sound they were already used to and maybe not listening to them enough to adjust to the different tuning?


----------



## donlin

johanchandy said:


> Can you add more about why you liked the hemp more? I'm trying to decide between the two


For me, a natural tone and timbre in the midrange with sufficient warmth are most important.  A huge soundstage, maximum detail resolution or extreme extension at the frequency extremes are not top priority. I don't mind a narrow soundstage as long as there is good image specificity.  Basically, the GS3000e delivers more than the hemp of the things that don't matter to me and less on the things that do.  The GS3000e is more extended in the treble and bass (although the bass is pretty thin sounding) with more resolution and bigger soundstage than the Hemp but is tonally off in the midrange,  It has a tonal coloration that I just couldn't get past. On the other hand the Hemp pushes all the right buttons for me.  Very natural tonal balance with solid bass and non-fatiguing treble, intimate soundstage with pinpoint imaging, very engaging but non-fatiguing.  I listen mostly to acoustic music such as jazz, classical, blues and folk.  Some '60's rock but no electronic, hip hop, edm, etc.


----------



## donlin

ParaLoganGrado said:


> I think people sometimes overlook "brain" (or ear) burn-in.  I started my Grado journey with the wireless GW100 that comes with "S" style pads (though they're slightly bigger!)  The soundstage is narrower but the mid-bass is pretty boosted and kind of dominates the frequency response.  The mids are more in-your-face and it makes for a very fun tuned can that works well for a lot of genres, but they aren't analytical and can sound muddy on really well produced music.  So when I first got my GH2s with the L-pads and a MUCH more neutral tuning, I was disappointing for almost a week being so used to the GW100 sound.  However, now that I'm used to the GH2s, I can't get enough of their tuning and presentation -- even preferring them over the much more expensive (and likely objectively more accurate) LCD-2 closed back.  So I just see the GW100 as a different tool for the job.
> 
> Not to put words in their mouth, but I bet a lot of it had to do with the sound they were already used to and maybe not listening to them enough to adjust to the different tuning?


No I listened to them a lot and really tried to like them.  Been doing this a long time with lots and lots of different headphones and know how about how adjusting to different sound signatures can go.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

donlin said:


> No I listened to them a lot and really tried to like them.  Been doing this a long time with lots and lots of different headphones and know how about how adjusting to different sound signatures can go.



I stand corrected 

Can you help remove the foot from my mouth?


----------



## donlin

ParaLoganGrado said:


> I stand corrected
> 
> Can you help remove the foot from my mouth?


Don't worry about it.  I haven't posted much on this thread for a very long time so don't have much credibility with this group.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

donlin said:


> Don't worry about it.  I haven't posted much on this thread for a very long time so don't have much credibility with this group.



No sorry, my comment wasn't a dig against you.. Just a bad assumption on my part!


----------



## johanchandy

donlin said:


> For me, a natural tone and timbre in the midrange with sufficient warmth are most important.  A huge soundstage, maximum detail resolution or extreme extension at the frequency extremes are not top priority. I don't mind a narrow soundstage as long as there is good image specificity.  Basically, the GS3000e delivers more than the hemp of the things that don't matter to me and less on the things that do.  The GS3000e is more extended in the treble and bass (although the bass is pretty thin sounding) with more resolution and bigger soundstage than the Hemp but is tonally off in the midrange,  It has a tonal coloration that I just couldn't get past. On the other hand the Hemp pushes all the right buttons for me.  Very natural tonal balance with solid bass and non-fatiguing treble, intimate soundstage with pinpoint imaging, very engaging but non-fatiguing.  I listen mostly to acoustic music such as jazz, classical, blues and folk.  Some '60's rock but no electronic, hip hop, edm, etc.


This was incredibly helpful, midrange tonality is king for me as well and how "live" sounding a headphone is. I started my headphone journey with the sr80's and have been pursuing technicality ever since, only to leave me increasingly dissatisfied in my enjoyment of music. 30+ headphones later I'm back home with Grado, got a sr225e recently and all my other headphones have been gathering dust (except for my q701 which I use occasionally for classical), I LOVE music again! From what you've described it seems like I'll absolutely dig the Hemp headphone.


----------



## Shane D (Aug 4, 2020)

audiobomber said:


> The more likely difference is that the US population is around 10X that of Canada. Lower supply tends to increase price.



No, it's more than that. We tend to spend less on luxury items per capita. For many years the best selling vehicle in the US was a loaded Ford 150 and for us it was a Honda Civic. Less people and less big spenders makes for a very small high end, used market for any luxury goods.

It's always a sellers market.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

So if I want to sell any of my cans, list them on CAM?  lol


----------



## gregorya

ParaLoganGrado said:


> So if I want to sell any of my cans, list them on CAM?  lol



For sure, we might nominate you for the Order of Canada or something!


----------



## Shane D

ParaLoganGrado said:


> So if I want to sell any of my cans, list them on CAM?  lol



I do cheaper stuff on Kijiji and nicer stuff on CAM.


----------



## Shane D

Gippy said:


> Wait. Hold on. The seller is Todd of Rivia. This was the same person who sold me my GS3000e back in March 2019, for the exact same price, too. This is the 3rd used GS3000e he's selling. I mean, the transaction went off smoothly and he was a good person to deal with, allowing me to demo the unit first, but I wonder what's going on?
> 
> Anyway, it's not everyday a GS3000e is sold. Stretch out a little and buy it if you can.



He also listed a set of Denon D9200's for sale today at $1,400.00. They were gone in hours.


----------



## elvergun

Does anyone have the Hemp and an RS2e at hand?


----------



## donlin

I’ve just spent the last couple hours going back and forth between the Hemp and my Hifiman Arya with some well recorded acoustic music that has good dynamic range (drums). The Arya is sounding pretty pathetic rhythmically and dynamically. There’s some startling weight and slam coming from the Hemp and a sort of splat from the Arya.


----------



## Gippy

johanchandy said:


> Has anyone tried the hemp and the gs3000e? Is it reasonable to assume the gs3000e is the much better headphone?



The GS3000e is the better technical headphone, as it has the flagship 50mm driver that's also on the PS2000e. (FR graphs show almost no difference between the two.) But the 50mm driver Grados are tuned for soundstage, and have a 5-6khz peak. The 44mm driver Grados have a 2khz peak. I put the GS3000e through software EQ and the Pro iCAN's analog processing, so ultimately what matters to me is getting Grado's best technical driver that I can shape. (The GS2000e couldn't do <35hz no matter how much I pushed the EQ, but the GS3000e can.) But if you're looking at non-EQ'd stock sound, it wouldn't surprise me if some people took the Hemp over the GS3000e.


----------



## ksorota

Nice comparison of Hemp vs GH1

Hemp loaner tour


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

ksorota said:


> Nice comparison of Hemp vs GH1
> 
> Hemp loaner tour


Just saw that right before I checked this thread. I think that was probably the most helpful (or in my case: frustrating) review. It doesn’t skimp on some detractions from the can and makes it more believable to me. But at the same time, the good parts are more enticing now that the reviewer seems more trustworthy lol.


----------



## ksorota

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Just saw that right before I checked this thread. I think that was probably the most helpful (or in my case: frustrating) review. It doesn’t skimp on some detractions from the can and makes it more believable to me. But at the same time, the good parts are more enticing now that the reviewer seems more trustworthy lol.


 
Looks like I’ll be picking up some L-cushions because it the review Although i do not know that they will very much from the geekria pads i just received.


----------



## johanchandy

Gippy said:


> The GS3000e is the better technical headphone, as it has the flagship 50mm driver that's also on the PS2000e. (FR graphs show almost no difference between the two.) But the 50mm driver Grados are tuned for soundstage, and have a 5-6khz peak. The 44mm driver Grados have a 2khz peak. I put the GS3000e through software EQ and the Pro iCAN's analog processing, so ultimately what matters to me is getting Grado's best technical driver that I can shape. (The GS2000e couldn't do <35hz no matter how much I pushed the EQ, but the GS3000e can.) But if you're looking at non-EQ'd stock sound, it wouldn't surprise me if some people took the Hemp over the GS3000e.


This actually makes a ton of sense. I'm not against eq-ing but I can never get eq-ing quite right, hopefully I'll have better luck with these. I'm going to bite, I emailed the seller to send me an invoice, if I don't like it I can always sell it


----------



## BubbaJay

It's crazy how much better my 325e sounds after just changing to the TTVJ flat pads.  They bass has the biggest change to me and now I don't have to EQ them as much.  Mids still sound great and the highs are just a touch smoother but can still sound a bit hot depending on what you're listening to.  The soundstage is also a bit smaller but I actually like the way it sounds now more than before because the headphone could sound a little thin at times but now there's more weight to the music.

Overall I'm extremely happy with how they sound now and I'm already saving so I can get my next pair of Grados in the near future.


----------



## carboncopy

I never had a Grado, just ordered a Hemp. Let’s see...


----------



## johanchandy

Todd is bringing the GS3000e's! Can't wait!! Will be back with impressions


----------



## Gippy

johanchandy said:


> Todd is bringing the GS3000e's! Can't wait!! Will be back with impressions



Oh, you're from the Greater Toronto Area? Haha I could've invited you to demo my GS3000e. But then you probably would've missed out on the sale


----------



## Shane D

johanchandy said:


> Todd is bringing the GS3000e's! Can't wait!! Will be back with impressions



I would love to have tried the D9200's that he sold. And of course, the 3000's.


----------



## johanchandy (Aug 6, 2020)

So I've been listening to the GS3000e (source Schiit Modi 3 paired with the Heresy), at first I was really disappointed, technically capable but something wasn't to my liking tonally, it was also lacking in body, a bit dry sounding and lifeless as well as it lacked the mid range energy I've become accustomed to with other Grados. It was like Grado tried merging a Grado with a K701 and the outcome just didn't work for me, it didn't seem like the sum of their parts but a lot of the negatives. At first I tried Gippy's eq settings mentioned earlier in this thread, that seemed to make it MUCH better! But I wanted to see what I could do without an eq, some of you might cringe at this but I pad swapped the stock G cush with knock off G-cush's I found on ebay(which I've been using with the sr225e), even though the knock off G-cush's are semi on ear I find them more comfortable than the stock G-cush. The outcome was surprising after I got used to the sound, the change in coloration seemed to fix the headphone, there's more of a lower end, the sound is thicker and sounds more textured as a result, the sound-stage sounds less artificially wide, the tonality is quite to my liking and highly musical, I'm super happy! At first when changing pads the headphone sounded slightly congested with the knockoff pads, but that was just the shift from an earlier thinner sound and I'm used to it now and it doesn't sound congested at all. I'm especially stunned how well this headphone does with pretty much any genre I throw at it from classical, jazz, progressive metal, pop, classic rock and anything else in-between. It seems like my need for several headphones at my desk is over. Some may prefer the stock sound but I MUCH prefer this outcome, I'm wondering if they'll further improve with better gear as well. Thank you all for helping me make this purchase! I may still get the hemp to compare but I doubt it's going to top this one.

Btw Todd was an awesome guy to deal with 



Gippy said:


> Oh, you're from the Greater Toronto Area? Haha I could've invited you to demo my GS3000e. But then you probably would've missed out on the sale


Thanks for the invite!! Us GTA folk should meet up regardless haha!


----------



## ruhenheiM

johanchandy said:


> So I've been listening to the GS3000e (source Schiit Modi 3 paired with the Heresy), at first I was really disappointed, technically capable but something wasn't to my liking tonally, it was also lacking in body, a bit dry sounding and lifeless as well as it lacked the mid range energy I've become accustomed to with other Grados. It was like Grado tried merging a Grado with a K701 and the outcome just didn't work for me, it didn't seem like the sum of their parts but a lot of the negatives. At first I tried Gippy's eq settings mentioned earlier in this thread, that seemed to make it MUCH better! But I wanted to see what I could do without an eq, some of you might cringe at this but I pad swapped the stock G cush with knock off G-cush's I found on ebay(which I've been using with the sr225e), even though the knock off G-cush's are semi on ear I find them more comfortable than the stock G-cush. The outcome was surprising after I got used to the sound, the change in coloration seemed to fix the headphone, there's more of a lower end, the sound is thicker and sounds more textured as a result, the sound-stage sounds less artificially wide, the tonality is quite to my liking and highly musical, I'm super happy! At first when changing pads the headphone sounded slightly congested with the knockoff pads, but that was just the shift from an earlier thinner sound and I'm used to it now and it doesn't sound congested at all. I'm especially stunned how well this headphone does with pretty much any genre I throw at it from classical, jazz, progressive metal, pop, classic rock and anything else in-between. It seems like my need for several headphones at my desk is over. Some may prefer the stock sound but I MUCH prefer this outcome, I'm wondering if they'll further improve with better gear as well. Thank you all for helping me make this purchase! I may still get the hemp to compare but I doubt it's going to top this one.
> 
> Btw Todd was an awesome guy to deal with
> 
> ...



do you mind sharing photo of gs3000e with knock off gpad?


----------



## johanchandy

ruhenheiM said:


> do you mind sharing photo of gs3000e with knock off gpad?


Will share tmr!


----------



## ruhenheiM (Aug 6, 2020)

johanchandy said:


> Will share tmr!



the knock off gpad that i bought look like this on ps1000e, i'm just curious how yours look on gs3000e


congrats on your gs3000e btw!


----------



## Gippy

johanchandy said:


> So I've been listening to the GS3000e (source Schiit Modi 3 paired with the Heresy), at first I was really disappointed, technically capable ... I pad swapped the stock G cush with knock off G-cush's I found on ebay(which I've been using with the sr225e), ... seemed to fix the headphone, there's more of a lower end, the sound is thicker and sounds more textured as a result, the sound-stage sounds less artificially wide, the tonality is quite to my liking and highly musical, I'm super happy! ... Btw Todd was an awesome guy to deal with  ...  Us GTA folk should meet up regardless haha!



I'm fairly certain that the 5k-6k spike is caused by the G pad and not the driver, so it seems natural that changing to the clone G pad gave a good result. (Grado tunes the 50mm drivers darker in an attempt to tame this, which is why the G pads sound terrible on every Grado not designed for them.) Glad you're enjoying it, now people will know Todd is legit when he sells another GS3000e in 2021.  Maybe a bunch of us can meet up once the pandemic has passed.


----------



## johanchandy (Aug 6, 2020)

Gippy said:


> I'm fairly certain that the 5k-6k spike is caused by the G pad and not the driver, so it seems natural that changing to the clone G pad gave a good result. (Grado tunes the 50mm drivers darker in an attempt to tame this, which is why the G pads sound terrible on every Grado not designed for them.) Glad you're enjoying it, now people will know Todd is legit when he sells another GS3000e in 2021.  Maybe a bunch of us can meet up once the pandemic has passed.


"Todd is legit when he sells another GS3000e in 2021"
Lol!! He must have a love hate relationship with this headphone, he needs to get another GS3000e to try it with the knockoff pads for sure 
And yeah, I looked up fr graphs for this headphone and saw the 5k-6k spike you mentioned, thought that would be what was giving me issues as well , the different ear position with the semi on ear knock-off pads help as well



ruhenheiM said:


> do you mind sharing photo of gs3000e with knock off gpad?


I've attached a few including some different angles of the headphone


----------



## donlin

johanchandy said:


> "Todd is legit when he sells another GS3000e in 2021"
> Lol!! He must have a love hate relationship with this headphone, he needs to get another GS3000e to try it with the knockoff pads for sure
> And yeah, I looked up fr graphs for this headphone and saw the 5k-6k spike you mentioned, thought that would be what was giving me issues as well , the different ear position with the semi on ear knock-off pads help as well
> 
> ...


Thanks for the photos they are really beautiful.  I wanted to like them so much when I had them but just couldn't quite get there.


----------



## tlainhart

johanchandy said:


> And yeah, I looked up fr graphs for this headphone and saw the 5k-6k spike you mentioned, thought that would be what was giving me issues as well ,



Where are you guys finding these graphs? I'd like to see how the gs2000e and 3000e compare in this regard (i.e. wondering if a 2000 can become a 3000 with the proper EQ).


----------



## johanchandy

donlin said:


> Thanks for the photos they are really beautiful.  I wanted to like them so much when I had them but just couldn't quite get there.


I understand, you were really helpful in my decision to get these including the discussion that ensued from your posts, I would have been very disappointed if I had just used them stock


tlainhart said:


> Where are you guys finding these graphs? I'd like to see how the gs2000e and 3000e compare in this regard (i.e. wondering if a 2000 can become a 3000 with the proper EQ).


I found the graph for the gs3000e here: https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/hp/grado-gs3000e.php#gsc.tab=0

Gs2000e: https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/hp/grado-gs2000e.php#gsc.tab=0


----------



## johanchandy

Surprising how little headband padding is on Grado's wooden flagship, embarrassing to be honest, I'll be getting an aftermarket headband for sure, probably one from Turbulent labs


----------



## elira

johanchandy said:


> Surprising how little headband padding is on Grado's wooden flagship, embarrassing to be honest, I'll be getting an aftermarket headband for sure, probably one from Turbulent labs


I don’t think they need more padding, I can use the PS2000e for hours without issues. You just need to bend it a little to distribute the weight evenly.


----------



## johanchandy

elira said:


> I don’t think they need more padding, I can use the PS2000e for hours without issues. You just need to bend it a little to distribute the weight evenly.


Ah thanks


----------



## ruhenheiM

johanchandy said:


> I've attached a few including some different angles of the headphone



thanks! looks similar like mine


----------



## ruhenheiM

johanchandy said:


> Surprising how little headband padding is on Grado's wooden flagship, embarrassing to be honest, I'll be getting an aftermarket headband for sure, probably one from Turbulent labs


in my opinion they do need more padding but it's depend with your situation, the wooden grado pretty much super light weight so more padding wouldn't make that much a difference in my opinion but with ps1000e, i could easily feel the pressure on top of my head, that's why i change the headband. when i tried gs1000i, that's easily one of the most comfortable headphone i've ever tried


----------



## johanchandy (Aug 6, 2020)

ruhenheiM said:


> in my opinion they do need more padding but it's depend with your situation, the wooden grado pretty much super light weight so more padding wouldn't make that much a difference in my opinion but with ps1000e, i could easily feel the pressure on top of my head, that's why i change the headband. when i tried gs1000i, that's easily one of the most comfortable headphone i've ever tried


True, I've found it pretty comfortable so far but I'm a bit spoilt by how cushiony the hd6xx headband is, will see if this one gives me any issues. May just do the headband upgrade for looks alone, those turbulent labs headbands look mighty sexy


----------



## ruhenheiM (Aug 6, 2020)

johanchandy said:


> True, I've found it pretty comfortable so far but I'm a bit spoilt by how cushiony the hd6xx headband is, will see if this one gives me any issues


if you want my advice, you should change the headband  those turbulent headband looks pretty classy, feels great too, your grado going to feel like the price they supposed to be

https://turbulentlabs.com/shop/

the teal one...teal teal teal


----------



## johanchandy

ruhenheiM said:


> if you want my advice, you should change the headband  those turbulent headband looks pretty classy, feels great too, your grado going to feel like the price they supposed to be
> 
> https://turbulentlabs.com/shop/
> 
> the teal one...teal teal teal


I've been eyeing that teal one as well haha! Was wondering if the coffee colour is safer but the teal is calling to me!!!


----------



## ruhenheiM (Aug 6, 2020)

johanchandy said:


> I've been eyeing that teal one as well haha! Was wondering if the coffee colour is safer but the teal is calling to me!!!


TEAL IT IS!!!!! never doubt yourself! have a bit adventurous in your life

imagine





that combination color on





looks amazing!


----------



## johanchandy

ruhenheiM said:


> TEAL IT IS!!!!! never doubt yourself! have a bit adventurous in your life
> 
> imagine
> 
> ...



You're right that really works!


----------



## Rebel Chris

Is it difficult to install? Beautiful pictures, tempting headband...


----------



## ruhenheiM (Aug 6, 2020)

Rebel Chris said:


> Is it difficult to install? Beautiful pictures, tempting headband...


it's really easy, first you just need to separate the black block from the steel spring by moving/shaking those black block back and forth,once it separated then slide off the original headband, slide in the new headband and then pop those black block in, use a bit glue if you want to make sure they won't fell off. from my memory, they included some kind of instruction when they shipped the headband so yeah it's pretty easy


----------



## donlin

ruhenheiM said:


> it's really easy, first you just need to separate the black block from the steel spring by moving/shaking those black block back and forth,once it separated then slide off the original headband, slide in the new headband and then pop those black block in, use a bit glue if you want to make sure they won't fell off. from my memory, they included some kind of instruction when they shipped the headband so yeah it's pretty easy


Wow, needing to use glue to hold it together?  That sounds like it's permanently damaged to me.


----------



## ruhenheiM

donlin said:


> Wow, needing to use glue to hold it together?  That sounds like it's permanently damaged to me.


i don't need one, i just pop that one in and it hold but grado use glue in the first place though so...


----------



## elvergun

ruhenheiM said:


> TEAL IT IS!!!!! never doubt yourself! have a bit adventurous in your life
> 
> imagine
> 
> ...



Your  Photoshop skills are out of this world.  You could definitely be a graphic artist instructor at some community college.


----------



## johanchandy

ruhenheiM said:


> TEAL IT IS!!!!! never doubt yourself! have a bit adventurous in your life
> 
> looks amazing!



I ordered the teal, the XL one! Will post juicy photos when I get it!


----------



## ruhenheiM

johanchandy said:


> I ordered the teal, the XL one! Will post juicy photos when I get it!


can't wait for your next purchase 

https://www.4ourears.net/product_p/4e-hemp-le.htm


----------



## elira

donlin said:


> Wow, needing to use glue to hold it together?  That sounds like it's permanently damaged to me.


Grado headbands/headphones are not made to be taken apart. But everything is glued, so as long as you don’t break anything you can glue it back together.


----------



## ksorota

Just going to ask...why not.  

I have the Hemps and really love them, but need to do something about the cable.  

My plan is to cut the cable an inch or so below the cups and push the end of the cable into the cups, then drill out the cable hole large enough to press in either an HD800 or DCA socket.  Once the hole is drilled out, pull the cable end back out of the cup and attached to the positive and neg. terminals.  Test than apply some glue to the connector before refitting into the housing.  

I have removed a bunch of the glue from the cups already, but I think I am at the point of either adding heat (not sure how the wood cups take to it) or prying...prying is never good.  

The method I propose will work in the short term, not sure about long term durability of not have a locking nut on the backside of the connector.  I imagine a good wood glue, or epoxy should hold it for a good long time.  The hole will only barely be large enough for the connector, so I am going to rely on pressure also holding it into place.  

Question is, what am I missing as a potential hazard?  I assume that as long as I keep the pigtail long enough I can always fall back on the beautifulaudio convert kit. 

I have tested pushing the cable into the house, seems like I can easily get an inch worth in...getting it back out should not be too troublesome with the larger hold.  

Biggest threat I can see is catching the cable in the cup with the tool and pulling off the contact patch from the driver...and maybe getting some shavings into the cup housing.


----------



## elira

ksorota said:


> Just going to ask...why not.
> 
> I have the Hemps and really love them, but need to do something about the cable.
> 
> ...


The main issue I see is wood dust, it might get to the driver and cause issues.


----------



## ruhenheiM

ksorota said:


> Just going to ask...why not.
> 
> I have the Hemps and really love them, but need to do something about the cable.
> 
> ...



possibility of you miscalculated between the cable+socket and space inside the cup, the drilling part also a bit scary since you have to be at least precise and since they using wood for outer cup and sleeve,i have no idea how close those two part from the cable hole  and possibility of some residue from the drilling part probably stuck at the felt of the driver. other than that you're good i guess


----------



## donlin

ksorota said:


> Just going to ask...why not.
> 
> I have the Hemps and really love them, but need to do something about the cable.
> 
> ...


It seems like there are countless ways this could go wrong unless you've done it several times before.


----------



## ksorota

Looks to be a solid 2 cm's between the current hole and foam...think I might use a hand auger tool!

Ill let you know how it works out once the parts arrive.


----------



## elvergun

ksorota said:


> Just going to ask...why not.
> 
> I have the Hemps and really love them, but need to do something about the cable.
> 
> ...



I think you are crazy for even thinking about trying this...

...but if you end up pulling it off, you will be my hero.


----------



## eeagle

All the hemp talk made me place an order....I still love my original SR60's and have other Grado's, love the look and simplicity and the sound never disappoints.


----------



## ksorota

I haven’t fully committed, but the connectors are on their way and I’m usually pretty bad at turning back from mod ideas!  In this case think it’s worth the small risk!

These are relatively new to me, but i can’t get over how good they sound out of the GLMK2 and liquid platinum. They remind me of an HD600 but with more synergy with live recordings! A little more intense at times, but also just a fun listen.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

So am I the only one who thinks Grado cables are perfectly fine and not worth mangling a beautiful pair of headphones over ?


----------



## donlin

Joaquin Dinero said:


> So am I the only one who thinks Grado cables are perfectly fine and not worth mangling a beautiful pair of headphones over ?


No you are not the only one. They are fine with me. I couldn’t imagine ruining a perfectly good headphone.


----------



## elira (Aug 6, 2020)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> So am I the only one who thinks Grado cables are perfectly fine and not worth mangling a beautiful pair of headphones over ?


I like Grado cables a lot. The only horrible cable I've seen in a Grado was the one in the HF-3.


----------



## Gippy (Aug 6, 2020)

tlainhart said:


> I'd like to see how the gs2000e and 3000e compare in this regard (i.e. wondering if a 2000 can become a 3000 with the proper EQ).



The GS2000e's driver can't do sub-bass. The GS3000e can but needs EQ to reach down. The GS3000e can also slam mid-bass harder due to the cocobolo. Also the GS2000e has significant treble grain that can't be EQ'd out. I noted all this in my comparison review.



johanchandy said:


> Surprising how little headband padding is on Grado's wooden flagship, embarrassing to be honest



You're the only person I know who has complained about the GS3000e headband. It's even wider than Grado's typical headbands. I feel it's fine, considering how light it is.



ksorota said:


> I have the Hemps and really love them, but need to do something about the cable. My plan is to cut the cable an inch or so below the cups and push the end of the cable into the cups, then drill out the cable hole large enough to press in either an HD800 or DCA socket...



Honestly you're better off cutting the cable just below the Y-split and putting a connector of your choice there. Then you won't need to worry about opening up the headphone itself.


----------



## ksorota

Gippy said:


> The GS2000e's driver can't do sub-bass. The GS3000e can but needs EQ to reach down. The GS3000e can also slam mid-bass harder due to the cocobolo. Also the GS2000e has significant treble grain that can't be EQ'd out. I noted all this in my comparison review.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought if doing this, but aesthetically it won’t be as pleasing. In my mind this is a low risk mod that will make me 😃, so def worth it!


----------



## Mightygrey

ksorota said:


> Just going to ask...why not.
> 
> I have the Hemps and really love them, but need to do something about the cable.
> 
> ...


Following this post with interest. As a fairly lightweight pair of cans, I'd love to add a detachable cable to The Hemp Headphone. 

I recently did a detachable cable mod on a pair of SR125e and I'm now able to use the excellent 2.5mm balanced Meze 99 cable with them. 

I think that the best course of action for The Hemp Headphones will be to apply heat to the cups to loosen the glue that seats the driver in the maple section of the cups. Next, wiggle the driver out, and use a reamer tool to widen the cable hole enough to seat a 3.5mm mono jack in the hole. Then, snip the cable and solder the wires to the 3/5mm mono jack tip/sleeve terminals. Voila.


----------



## elira

Mightygrey said:


> Following this post with interest. As a fairly lightweight pair of cans, I'd love to add a detachable cable to The Hemp Headphone.
> 
> I recently did a detachable cable mod on a pair of SR125e and I'm now able to use the excellent 2.5mm balanced Meze 99 cable with them.
> 
> I think that the best course of action for The Hemp Headphones will be to apply heat to the cups to loosen the glue that seats the driver in the maple section of the cups. Next, wiggle the driver out, and use a reamer tool to widen the cable hole enough to seat a 3.5mm mono jack in the hole. Then, snip the cable and solder the wires to the 3/5mm mono jack tip/sleeve terminals. Voila.


The hard part is not to melt the drivers while trying to heat the cups.


----------



## ksorota

yeah, i have read the stories of melting sensitive parts on the drivers and wanted to avoid all that. I could try a blow dryer, but not sure its worth the risk...too bad for all the glue!

Although if I did melt the drivers then I could always swap in some symphones v9


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

I’m so conflicted by this discussion lol.

First of all, I'm really interested and tempted to buy the Hemp.  It seems to be a great all arounder and the negatives mentioned don't seem bad enough to overlook it.

Second -- people physically modding the cans made of two different types of woods with one being a new composite and potentially messing up such a good headphone worries me.

Third -- I'm a tech geek / modder / tear crap apart and experiment kinda guy...


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Yike!  To me, cutting Grado cables, reaming earpieces, and heating with a heat gun give me the same sick-to-my stomach feeling I get when thinking about doing these things to a human!


----------



## ksorota (Aug 7, 2020)

decided to take the “safe” route and use s little heat.

Still A bit of glue to remove from the cups, but a little resanding and they will be good as new.

interesting how they color the back of the silver driver housing with dark paint/marker.





edit:
Good as new


----------



## tlainhart

Gippy said:


> The GS2000e's driver can't do sub-bass. The GS3000e can but needs EQ to reach down. The GS3000e can also slam mid-bass harder due to the cocobolo. Also the GS2000e has significant treble grain that can't be EQ'd out. I noted all this in my comparison review.



I did read your review back when posted - it is very good and appreciated. I thought that I might be able to EQ the down the treble spike, but (as you mentioned in your review) I'm one of those whose high-end hearing has deteriorated.  So the spike is not as irritating as it might be for others.

But maybe it's not the spike you're talking about, but grain.  I'll take a closer listen for that.


----------



## Drmark

How would you all handle this?  I emailed my local dealer about checking out the GS3000e.  They like appointments.  No reply.  So I called and spoke to someone and was told they were out of stock.  Might get a set in today.  Nothing about can we get your name, number...  Emailed early today... no reply and still no reply to my original email from a few days ago.
I'm thinking a quick $1,800 sale is not worth much anymore locally


----------



## elira

Drmark said:


> How would you all handle this?  I emailed my local dealer about checking out the GS3000e.  They like appointments.  No reply.  So I called and spoke to someone and was told they were out of stock.  Might get a set in today.  Nothing about can we get your name, number...  Emailed early today... no reply and still no reply to my original email from a few days ago.
> I'm thinking a quick $1,800 sale is not worth much anymore locally


Some dealers only want multi-thousand dollar transactions. Most of them are used to sell complete speaker systems, a single pair of headphones isn't much.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

My guess?  That local dealer does NOT have the GS3000e, does not particularly care about good service, and hence Grado is not all that excited about filling his special orders.

Instead, I suggest you get them from Todd the Vinyl Junkie (TTVJ) or the Grado store 4ourears.  Like a (good) local dealer, they are like family, and both TTVJ (with his headphone loaner tours) and Grado 4ourears (with their head-fi special edition headphones HF1, HF2, and HF3 that contribute to head-fi.org and its causes) are great places to work with!


----------



## Drmark

I think I'll give them a couple more hours and look at the Grado store.  Then time to sell my gs2000e's.  I hope business for them is that good.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Drmark said:


> I think I'll give them a couple more hours and look at the Grado store.  Then time to sell my gs2000e's.  I hope business for them is that good.


Selling your GS2000s you say ? 

*I dont need to buy his GS2000s*

*I dont need to buy his GS2000s*

*I dont need to buy his GS2000s*

*No matter how awesome they are*

*I dont need to buy his GS2000s*

*Even if they will make me completely fulfilled and I will never even look for any other headphones ever again*

*I dont need to buy his GS2000s*

*I dont need to buy his GS2000s*


----------



## Drmark (Aug 7, 2020)

ok, no stock from Grado for at least 10 days.  Nothing to make me wait.  So ordered directly from Grado overnight.  Is $1,000 for gs2000e a fair price?


----------



## THGM

Drmark said:


> How would you all handle this? I emailed my local dealer about checking out the GS3000e. They like appointments. No reply. So I called and spoke to someone and was told they were out of stock. Might get a set in today. Nothing about can we get your name, number... Emailed early today... no reply and still no reply to my original email from a few days ago.
> I'm thinking a quick $1,800 sale is not worth much anymore locally





Drmark said:


> I caved and called them.... I know sigh... waiting for a call back on if they arrived.



If your local dealer is this disinterested when you want to give them your money, what on earth will they be like should you have a problem when you've bought them??


----------



## ruhenheiM

Drmark said:


> How would you all handle this?  I emailed my local dealer about checking out the GS3000e.  They like appointments.  No reply.  So I called and spoke to someone and was told they were out of stock.  Might get a set in today.  Nothing about can we get your name, number...  Emailed early today... no reply and still no reply to my original email from a few days ago.
> I'm thinking a quick $1,800 sale is not worth much anymore locally


find other stores, with that initial impression, i wouldn't expect much for after sales services


----------



## ruhenheiM

ksorota said:


> decided to take the “safe” route and use s little heat.
> 
> Still A bit of glue to remove from the cups, but a little resanding and they will be good as new.
> 
> ...



nice! glad you decided to took a proper way to mod it  thanks for the pictures too!
wow, so 4 vent holes and no glob, combine that with flat pad.interesting


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Drmark said:


> Is $1,000 for gs2000e a fair price?


I'd say thats a fair price if they're in good shape.  Current retail is $1395. 

*I dont need to spend the cost of my first car on more headphones*

*I dont need to spend the cost of my first car on more headphones*

*I dont need to spend the cost of my first car on more headphones*

*Not even really awesome ones like the GS2000*

*That tan leather headband looks really sharp*

*Dont you like your GS1000s? 2000 is twice 1000 so the GS2000s obviously must be twice as good. Thats just basic math dude.  Didn't you major in math back in college?"

*I dont need to spend the cost of my first car on more headphones*


----------



## ksorota

ruhenheiM said:


> nice! glad you decided to took a proper way to mod it  thanks for the pictures too!
> wow, so 4 vent holes and no glob, combine that with flat pad.interesting






The holes actually continue under the felt all the way around.


----------



## ruhenheiM

ksorota said:


> The holes actually continue under the felt all the way around.


yeah i know. one of the way to increase bass on that type of driver is by open up the vent hole. normally the felt cover all holes on the baffle up to the solder area, in the old days, only few grado models have vented holes and they used to do it just by poking the felt, now it seems they just rip the felt apart


----------



## Drmark

I'll post some pictures and impressions when the gs3000e arrive Vs the gs2000e.  Also love my ultimate ears UE18pro.  And the gs2000e are in wonderful shape including the box etc.


----------



## wormsdriver

Hey Grado fans, just a heads-up. I'm selling a pair of Beautiful Audio merino pads in the fs forum.


----------



## rudbeard (Aug 9, 2020)

I've just found what's probably the biggest sound quality improvement through pad-rolling that I've ever experienced.* If you own an RS2e then buy yourself a pair of Yaxi portaPro pads (note: not the Yaxi Grado Pads) and never look back. *

I'd tried every other variation of cushion on both of my RS2e and nothing worked for the sound to bring it up to the RS1e with Grado G's or L's; the Yaxi portaPro pads brought the RS2e's odd-ball 44mm drivers closer to the ear but also increased the clarity and comfort dramatically. I literally unplugged my Focal Clear, high-end planars, and just kept switching between the RS1e w/G's and RS2e w/YaxiPPP's – the A/B testing between the two RS2e's was so dramatic I can't believe Yaxi doesn't make these exact pads for Grados (the Grado pad Yaxi makes are just a Grado variant) in an L cush with sunflower screen or a G-cush. I am still experimenting with them as a 414 substitute for the sunflower mod as their small size was really promising when I tried it, but I didn't have time to properly test for sound. I also tried these on the RS1 (sounded great, harder to keep on so I switched back to G's), some custom woodies, and Turbulent rosewood cups. The Yaxi Pads are now in perm rotation on two or three Grados.

There are minor downsides: you have to work these a bit to get them on as they're intended for a smaller diameter bore, they move around a little more and ride forward like S-cush do, and they will occasionally slip off – all-in-all, the trade-offs of the experience are about on par with using the Senn 414 pads but the Yaxi portaPro pads are the clear winner over stock, quarter-mod, and reverse quarter mod 414.

TL;DR is buy the Yaxi portaPro pads for your mid-to-high wooden Grados – fantastic for the RS2e.


----------



## elvergun

rudbeard said:


> it's about on par with using the Senn 414 pads.



Then why not just use the 414 pads since they fit a Grado perfectly?


----------



## rudbeard

elvergun said:


> Then why not just use the 414 pads since they fit a Grado perfectly?


I edited in some clarification, they have the same negative trade-offs as using a 414 pad. 

The Yaxi PPPad sounds better, is more comfortable (smaller pores, more fabric like, smoother), and doesn't give me some of the microphonics I experience with the Senn 414s. I really like the Senns otherwise and had gone with them or the L-cush over everything else.


----------



## Chodi

rudbeard said:


> I edited in some clarification, they have the same negative trade-offs as using a 414 pad.
> 
> The Yaxi PPPad sounds better, is more comfortable (smaller pores, more fabric like, smoother), and doesn't give me some of the microphonics I experience with the Senn 414s. I really like the Senns otherwise and had gone with them or the L-cush over everything else.


how exactly do these differ from these S pad replacements
https://misodiko.com/collections/ea...gs2000e-ps1000-ps1000e?variant=29424191307799


----------



## elvergun

rudbeard said:


> I edited in some clarification, they have the same negative trade-offs as using a 414 pad.
> 
> The Yaxi PPPad sounds better, is more comfortable (smaller pores, more fabric like, smoother), and doesn't give me some of the microphonics I experience with the Senn 414s. I really like the Senns otherwise and had gone with them or the L-cush over everything else.


----------



## rudbeard (Aug 9, 2020)

elvergun said:


>


I’m being over literalistic but you can see the massive size difference between the stock S Cush, the 414, the Yaxi S, and the portapro.


Here are their current homes on the Turbulent and RS2e (I have the orange and yellow on each as a left right the same way I do red-blue for right-left with other pads). I hope you can see the density/texture


The lineup goes Grado S, Senn 414, Yaxi Grado, and Yaxi portaPro



The portaPro pore size is much smaller while the density doesn't feel too off (again, stock Grado S, Senn 414 stock, Yaxi Grado, and portaPro.



The only real downside is both the 414 and the Yaxi PPP have less stability than an L or G cush.




Chodi said:


> how exactly do these differ from these S pad replacements
> https://misodiko.com/collections/ea...gs2000e-ps1000-ps1000e?variant=29424191307799


I don't own those pads, but they look like the standard aftermarket S-cush. If you look at the pictures you can see the texture of the portaPro pads is much softer and finer, there isn't nearly as much cushion for stability but it doesn't feel like it needs as much cushion for comfort.There is a slight sound change for the better, I notice less sibilance, improved bass, more immediacy.


----------



## 534743 (Aug 9, 2020)

My RS2e with shipibo aluminium gimbals and rod blocks!


----------



## elvergun

paraphernalia said:


> My RS2e with shipibo aluminium gimbals and rods!



Very nice.   Was it an easy install?   Did it increase the weight by much?


----------



## 534743

elvergun said:


> Very nice.   Was it an easy install?   Did it increase the weight by much?



It's aluminium, so not really more heft to them now. Installing is quite easy as you have those screws for adjustment. Only getting the headband out of the original plastic rods was a little tricky and needed some brute force.


----------



## ruhenheiM

paraphernalia said:


> It's aluminium, so not really more heft to them now. Installing is quite easy as you have those screws for adjustment. Only getting the headband out of the original plastic rods was a little tricky and needed some brute force.



well ps1000e also using aluminium... an exact weight scale would be nice so we don't need to imagine things  btw how about the adjustment part? is it using like lock scheme or is it just more firm? i mean the original grado's rod usually easy to just slide down


----------



## elvergun

paraphernalia said:


> It's aluminium, so not really more heft to them now. Installing is quite easy as you have those screws for adjustment. Only getting the headband out of the original plastic rods was a little tricky and needed some brute force.



I wonder how my RS2e would look with the slim satin beadblasted version and the coffee Turbulent Labs headband.   Hmm....


----------



## 534743

ruhenheiM said:


> well ps1000e also using aluminium... an exact weight scale would be nice so we don't need to imagine things  btw how about the adjustment part? is it using like lock scheme or is it just more firm? i mean the original grado's rod usually easy to just slide down



The whole RS2e including cables is 311g now.

The more you tighten the screws the less the rods will move. It's up to you how to adjust them, the possibilities are kinda infinite


----------



## 534743

elvergun said:


> I wonder how my RS2e would look with the slim satin beadblasted version and the coffee Turbulent Labs headband.   Hmm....



I like the proportions of the original gimbals and rod blocks, i just didn't like the wooden cups and the brown leather with cheap plastic parts  (I have nothing against this cheap 1972 transistor radio look of the prestige Grados, they look kinda cool, i just don't like the mix with better materials)


----------



## elvergun

paraphernalia said:


> The whole RS2e including cables is 311g now.
> 
> The more you tighten the screws the less the rods will move. It's up to you how to adjust them, the possibilities are kinda infinite



Infinite...until you tighten too much and you crack the wood.


----------



## 534743

elvergun said:


> Infinite...until you tighten too much and you crack the wood.



Yeah it's all up to you, just because one of the infinite numbers of options will destroy the wood doesn't mean it's not an option!


----------



## elvergun

paraphernalia said:


> I like the proportions of the original gimbals and rod blocks, i just didn't like the wooden cups and the brown leather with cheap plastic parts  (I have nothing against this cheap 1972 transistor radio look of the prestige Grados, they look kinda cool, i just don't like the mix with better materials)



I agree.   I've thought of getting those gimbals and rods before, but I'm a cheap basta...err...individual.


----------



## ruhenheiM

paraphernalia said:


> The whole RS2e including cables is 311g now.
> 
> The more you tighten the screws the less the rods will move. It's up to you how to adjust them, the possibilities are kinda infinite


thanks! wow, that's very cool




elvergun said:


> I wonder how my RS2e would look with the slim satin beadblasted version and the coffee Turbulent Labs headband.   Hmm....


do you need my photoshop skill?


----------



## elvergun

ruhenheiM said:


> do you need my photoshop skill?



Yes, please.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Aug 9, 2020)

elvergun said:


> Yes, please.


brace yourself...



Spoiler: magnum opus


----------



## elvergun (Aug 9, 2020)

ruhenheiM said:


> brace yourself...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: magnum opus


OMG...that's a work of art.    I'm using that image as my desktop background!!!!


----------



## ruhenheiM

elvergun said:


> OMG...that's a work of art.    I'm using that image as my desktop!!!!


you're welcome


----------



## ruinedx

Been using the hemp for a bit over a week 

Pretty fun headphone

Main weakness is very noticeable HF rolloff. They look amazing though.

Not something I would consider as a primary headphone but an interesting diversion when you want something very laid back.


----------



## elvergun

ruinedx said:


> Not something I would consider as a primary headphone but an interesting diversion when you want something very laid back.



Which models do you consider to be primary headphones?


----------



## donlin

elvergun said:


> Which models do you consider to be primary headphones?


Hemp!


----------



## joseph69

paraphernalia said:


> My RS2e with shipibo aluminium gimbals and rod blocks!


Just looked on their site, those are very nice rodblocks & gimbals.


----------



## elvergun

donlin said:


> Hemp!


----------



## Chodi

If the gimbals on my rs2e ever break I know where to get replacements. Still it is not an inexpensive solution but looks very nice.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

ruinedx said:


> Been using the hemp for a bit over a week
> 
> Pretty fun headphone
> 
> ...


Interesting take. For me The Hemp are what I use for rocking out. For laid back I turn to my Beyer DT990s.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

elvergun said:


> Which models do you consider to be primary headphones?



This question could be a whole thread by itself.


----------



## NewEve

For those interested, my review is out on Head-Fi as well as on Empeiros Audio.


----------



## elvergun

NewEve said:


> For those interested, my review is out on Head-Fi as well as on Empeiros Audio.





NewEve said:


> The G-cush change everything. The sub-bass is improved...



My experience with the G pads is not quite the same as yours -- the bass (including the sub-bass) was significantly reduced.    Great if they work for you.


----------



## NewEve

elvergun said:


> My experience with the G pads is not quite the same as yours -- the bass (including the sub-bass) was significantly reduced. Great if they work for you.



I indeed read a few posts here relating a similar experience to what you describe.


----------



## elvergun

NewEve said:


> I indeed read a few posts here relating a similar experience to what you describe.



Are you using original Grado pads?


----------



## NewEve (Aug 10, 2020)

elvergun said:


> Are you using original Grado pads?



Yes — these.


----------



## elvergun

NewEve said:


> Yes — these.



Those are the ones I have (in a drawer) also.


----------



## donlin

elvergun said:


> My experience with the G pads is not quite the same as yours -- the bass (including the sub-bass) was significantly reduced.    Great if they work for you.


Agree, in my experience, G pads on non-G Grados seem to significantly reduce bass and emphasize the treble.


----------



## ruinedx

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Interesting take. For me The Hemp are what I use for rocking out. For laid back I turn to my Beyer DT990s.


Well my mains are Sennheiser hd820/hd700 so it's all relative


----------



## elvergun

ruinedx said:


> Well my mains are Sennheiser hd820/hd700 so it's all relative



There is quite a price difference.     It would be more fair to compare the GS3000 with the HD820.

I used to consider the HD800 to be my primary headphone, but lately I've been mostly using my RS2e.   The Grado is just so comfortable - it weighs next to nothing and there is no clamp force on my head...and they sound so good. 

Right now I'm using my Denon D2000.   They sound so freaking incredible, but I feel like I'm wearing a helmet.


----------



## Philimon

ruinedx said:


> Been using the hemp for a bit over a week
> 
> Pretty fun headphone
> 
> ...



Your other headphones are very noticeably bright.


----------



## johanchandy

How bad is the roll off in the highs for the hemps?


----------



## joseph69

donlin said:


> Agree, in my experience, G pads on non-G Grados seem to significantly reduce bass and emphasize the treble.


With the exception of the GH1 which I find fantastic with Grado G cushions.


----------



## donlin

johanchandy said:


> How bad is the roll off in the highs for the hemps?


It’s perfect, very natural sounding without being dark.  It only seems rolled off compared to other bright headphones but not compared to live music. Steve Guttenberg called it bright in his review.


----------



## johanchandy

donlin said:


> It’s perfect, very natural sounding without being dark.  It only seems rolled off compared to other bright headphones but not compared to live music. Steve Guttenberg called it bright in his review.


Great to hear!


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 11, 2020)

elvergun said:


> There is quite a price difference.     It would be more fair to compare the GS3000 with the HD820.



Well I also listed the HD700, which I paid exactly the same for new as the Hemp.



> I used to consider the HD800 to be my primary headphone, but lately I've been mostly using my RS2e.   The Grado is just so comfortable - it weighs next to nothing and there is no clamp force on my head...and they sound so good.
> 
> Right now I'm using my Denon D2000.   They sound so freaking incredible, but I feel like I'm wearing a helmet.



I find the Grado ergonomics very good considering their spartan look but so far the HD700 has the most comfortable fit to date for me. The HD8xx is a bit helmet-ish too, but I'll still take any of them over the heavy clampers like hd600. I also found the stock grado cable to be good in function despite others complaining about it.

I'd be interested to hear the rs3000 but no place near me demos them

I am keeping the hemp as an alternative to hd820/hd700 since hemp's more laid back presentation works well for some less than stellar recordings, while not being so laid back that its anemic or boring. Still, I find in a lot of music the hemp is missing a bit of the high end sparkle which I enjoy so it's not my main go to pair


----------



## Philimon

ruinedx said:


> Well I also listed the HD700, which I paid exactly the same for new as the Hemp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hemp is one those rare non-trebley Grados. Try an RS2e which is also a little more resolving since its a tier above. Or slap on some different pads. The pads are the biggest difference.


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 11, 2020)

Philimon said:


> Hemp is one those rare non-trebley Grados. Try an RS2e which is also a little more resolving since its a tier above. Or slap on some different pads. The pads are the biggest difference.


I guess hemp stock works for me as is since both my other hd820/hd700 headphones are already more trebly so it gives me a reason to keep hemp as a significantly alternative presentation. But if I could only own one headphone I'd want something more resolving than hemp, just as perspective for those considering hemp as their only headphone. I'd say in terms of excitement I'd place the hemp somewhere in between a hd600 (which I dislike, as I find it sounds unengaging) and hd700 (which I find very engaging, but notably less so than hd8xx) from a Sennheiser point of reference. Hemp sorta sounds like hd700 kinda sound to me except without the treble sparkle and wider soundstage hd700 has; kind of makes sense as some have called the hd700 the grado-esque Sennheiser.

Rs3000 definitely has been moved up on my radar after hearing hemp and getting familiar with grado ergonomics, I just wouldn't want to buy it blind with it's cost.


----------



## elvergun

ruinedx said:


> Rs3000 definitely has been moved up on my radar after hearing hemp and getting familiar with grado ergonomics, I just wouldn't want to buy it blind with it's cost.



Where do you live?   Are there any stores in your area where you can go listen to one?

I thought I would have to buy it blind, but it turns out that there might be a store in my area that might carry it.   I have been too lazy to go there (or am I just afraid to listen to it because I might like it so much that I might have to buy it on the spot).


----------



## Gippy

Are you serious... DHL is charging $48.20 in customs for my BeautifulAudio pads... total damage is gonna be $282.59. Literally costs more than a SR225e


----------



## Shane D

Gippy said:


> Are you serious... DHL is charging $48.20 in customs for my BeautifulAudio pads... total damage is gonna be $282.59. Literally costs more than a SR225e



They are Not cheap, but they are Awesome!


----------



## BobG55

Gippy said:


> Are you serious... DHL is charging $48.20 in customs for my BeautifulAudio pads... total damage is gonna be $282.59. Literally costs more than a SR225e


I believe, from reading some of your previous posts, that you’re Canadian as I am.  I’m guessing since there’s no location indicated in your profile.  It’s because of our high taxes & customs.  In Canada we pay taxes coming out of our noses & the gov’ts at all levels never have enough.


----------



## johanchandy (Aug 11, 2020)

Five days in listening to the GS3000e's and I've got to update my impressions.

I've realized my earlier impressions only hold true at lower listening volumes, the knockoff G-cush pads get boomier with higher listening levels with the gs3000e, the sound gets a tad overly warm as well on some songs. It seems Gippy was right, Grado has tuned their models that have g-cushions to be warmer to account for the change in sound the G-cush brings. This was disappointing for me as I love the tonal shift the knock off pads bring. The knock off pads are a much better fit for the sr225e's, the pads come with extra foams which go over the drivers as well and paired with the pads it fixes the sr225e for me, the highs aren't screechy anymore, it's far more balanced sounding, treble and mid-range energy is maintained although tamed a tad, the low end is much more prominent, the sound is more natural and the headphone is incredibly musical. This is how I've been rocking the sr225e's for the last few months and it's been an absolute blast. They are a truly excellent headphone, I may even do the dynamat/sorbothane mods to refine it further.

Back to the GS3000e's, I threw the stock G-cush pads back on and told myself I would give it another chance. I understand what Grado was trying to do now, there's a certain magic they have achieved with their tuning that comes out with certain songs, imho this magic is lost with eq and the knock off pads, under the right conditions this headphone is phenomenal. That being said I prefer the tonality of the sr225e(sounds a bit more natural to me), maybe the gs3000e could be the best of both worlds with a warmer amp or a tube amp? Considering the high output impedance I doubt my darkvoice would be a good pairing, any amp recommendations? I'm using the heresy currently.

So we're left with two amazing headphones, the sr225e with the knockoff pads is a tad more musical/more tonally right in the vocals/more midrange energy(which brings guitars and vocals alive)/more low end and thicker sounding/more forgiving of poorly recorded material, the gs3000e on the other hand is more coherent/technically impressive/better separation/better sound-staging/more minor detail is brought forward and it looks beautiful. The sr225e's scream value.

I'm sure the gs3000e will pull out further ahead with the right amp and dac pairing. I was considering a multibit dac for a more 3 dimensional image? I've heard the modi 3 can be a tad 2 dimensional in comparison. Probably a warmer amp as well with a thicker sound signature? Hopefully after covid I'll be able to meet some of you and try them on better gear.

This is insanely hard, I don't know which I like more!!!!


----------



## donlin

johanchandy said:


> Five days in listening to the GS3000e's and I've got to update my impressions.
> 
> I've realized my earlier impressions only hold true at lower listening volumes, the knockoff G-cush pads get boomier with higher listening levels with the gs3000e, the sound gets a tad overly warm as well on some songs. It seems Gippy was right, Grado has tuned their models that have g-cushions to be warmer to account for the change in sound the G-cush brings. This was disappointing for me as I love the tonal shift the knock off pads bring. The knock off pads are a much better fit for the sr225e's, the pads come with extra foams which go over the drivers as well and paired with the pads it fixes the sr225e for me, the highs aren't screechy anymore, it's far more balanced sounding, treble and mid-range energy is maintained although tamed a tad, the low end is much more prominent, the sound is more natural and the headphone is incredibly musical. This is how I've been rocking the sr225e's for the last few months and it's been an absolute blast. They are a truly excellent headphone, I may even do the dynamat/sorbothane mods to refine it further.
> 
> ...


Very interesting. It seems like the stock pads always end up sounding best. I think the Hemp may be perfect for you.


----------



## johanchandy (Aug 11, 2020)

BobG55 said:


> I believe, from reading some of your previous posts, that you’re Canadian as I am.  I’m guessing since there’s no location indicated in your profile.  It’s because of our high taxes & customs.  In Canada we pay taxes coming out of our noses & the gov’ts at all levels never have enough.


I've worked in several government offices here in the regional and city level(near and in the gta), we can always justify the need for more money but we're a greedy bunch lol


----------



## elira

johanchandy said:


> Five days in listening to the GS3000e's and I've got to update my impressions.
> 
> I've realized my earlier impressions only hold true at lower listening volumes, the knockoff G-cush pads get boomier with higher listening levels with the gs3000e, the sound gets a tad overly warm as well on some songs. It seems Gippy was right, Grado has tuned their models that have g-cushions to be warmer to account for the change in sound the G-cush brings. This was disappointing for me as I love the tonal shift the knock off pads bring. The knock off pads are a much better fit for the sr225e's, the pads come with extra foams which go over the drivers as well and paired with the pads it fixes the sr225e for me, the highs aren't screechy anymore, it's far more balanced sounding, treble and mid-range energy is maintained although tamed a tad, the low end is much more prominent, the sound is more natural and the headphone is incredibly musical. This is how I've been rocking the sr225e's for the last few months and it's been an absolute blast. They are a truly excellent headphone, I may even do the dynamat/sorbothane mods to refine it further.
> 
> ...


I have found that Grados are tricky to amp. There are certain amps that don't work, and certain amps that make amazing pairings.


----------



## johanchandy (Aug 11, 2020)

donlin said:


> Very interesting. It seems like the stock pads always end up sounding best. I think the Hemp may be perfect for you.


Yeah I'm thinking this may be the case as well! Although I must admit I dislike the L-cush pads with the sr225e's, couldn't take the lack of comfort and the screechy piercing treble. It does seem like the hemps may be my Holy grail, have been trying to get my hands on a pair for a while now here in Canada to no avail, been constantly contacting local dealers and they have no clue either when they'll be getting stock so I mailed Grado yesterday, received a response stating this "*about 6 weeks, demand has outpaced the materials need to make them and we lost a week due to a power outage cause by the recent hurricane*", so the wait shouldn't be too much longer but I'm envying all of you who already have your hemps lol



elira said:


> I have found that Grados are tricky to amp. There are certain amps that don't work, and certain amps that make amazing pairings.


Ah, trial and error seems to be the way to go eh? Headfiers nearby, I'll be breaking down your doors to try your gear


----------



## BobG55 (Aug 11, 2020)

johanchandy said:


> I've worked in several government offices here in the regional and city level(near and in the gta), we can always justify the need for more money but we're a greedy bunch lol


I worked for the Federal Gov’t for more than 30 years & have witnessed the unbelievable amount of waste & abuse of tax payers money.  The belief of entitlement that exists within bureaucratic management is mind boggling.


----------



## donlin

johanchandy said:


> Yeah I'm thinking this may be the case as well! Although I must admit I dislike the L-cush pads with the sr225e's, couldn't take the lack of comfort and the screechy piercing treble. It does seem like the hemps may be my Holy grail, have been trying to get my hands on a pair for a while now here in Canada to no avail, been constantly contacting local dealers and they have no clue either when they'll be getting stock so I mailed Grado yesterday, received a response stating this "*about 6 weeks, demand has outpaced the materials need to make them and we lost a week due to a power outage cause by the recent hurricane*", so the wait shouldn't be too much longer but I'm envying all of you who already have your hemps lol
> 
> 
> Ah, trial and error seems to be the way to go eh? Headfiers nearby, I'll be breaking down your doors to try your gear


I’m not surprised that Grado can’t keep up with demand.


----------



## johanchandy

BobG55 said:


> I worked for the Federal Gov’t for more than 30 years & have witnessed the unbelievable amount of waste & abuse of tax payers money.


Agreed, it's embarrassing to be honest



donlin said:


> I’m not surprised that Grado can’t keep up with demand.


I wouldn't be surprised if the Hemps end up being Grados best ever selling midrange model!


----------



## donlin

I just looked up the Hemp at Music Direct (where I got mine) and they are out of stock now.


----------



## elvergun

donlin said:


> I just looked up the Hemp at Music Direct (where I got mine) and they are out of stock now.


Amazon had 5 in stock (4OurEars store) last week...and they are gone now.  

Not even one has come up used on the sales forum (  ).  I guess it is that good.

I think they have a winner with this model.


----------



## johanchandy

donlin said:


> I just looked up the Hemp at Music Direct (where I got mine) and they are out of stock now.


Music Direct is in the us right? A while back I had my initial Hemp order from TTVJ canceled when they realized I was a Canadian customer and due to their dealer contract with Grado they were only allowed to ship to US addresses. I immediately contacted Grado and they told me I couldn't order the Hemp from US sites yet and that I had to wait until the Canadian dealers had them in stock, I was a sad panda that day


----------



## chillysalsa

I also found Canadian supply of the hemp is pretty much dry.


----------



## donlin (Aug 11, 2020)

johanchandy said:


> Music Direct is in the us right? A while back I had my initial Hemp order from TTVJ canceled when they realized I was a Canadian customer and due to their dealer contract with Grado they were only allowed to ship to US addresses. I immediately contacted Grado and they told me I couldn't order the Hemp from US sites yet and that I had to wait until the Canadian dealers had them in stock, I was a sad panda that day


Yes, in Chicago. I didn’t know there were restrictions like that. I live close by so the first day they had it listed I immediately got on the train and picked one up.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Gippy said:


> Are you serious... DHL is charging $48.20 in customs for my BeautifulAudio pads... total damage is gonna be $282.59. Literally costs more than a SR225e



thank you for your service!


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

chillysalsa said:


> I also found Canadian supply of the hemp is pretty much dry.



We're still talking about headphones, right. 😎


----------



## PhenixS1970

I have had the GH1, GH2, Rs2e, PS500 (first gen), GS3000e...and, to my ears, they can and do shine with some music genres but the quality of the recording can make/break the experience more than I experienced with other brands.  They are just so revealing .

I mostly listen to my Alessandro Music Series PRO but as from yesterday.....enter "The Hemp".

This headphone really is that good:
- It has less high end spark (which is a good thing for my treble sensitive ears) but fear not...it still sounds like a Grado;
- The bass is some of the best I ever heard (I do not feel like I'm missing out a lot compared to my Audeze LCD-1) and a very sweet mid-range;
- Because the drivers are so close to your ears outside ambient "noise" is virtually non existent;
- They look really cool .

They are a great match with my A&K SA 700 and bliss with Chord DAVE/HMS.

I think that Grado really outdid themselves with this headphone at a very, very fair price for what you get in return.


----------



## ksorota (Aug 12, 2020)

Got it all back together last night and it feels like a weight off my shoulders both figuratively and literally.

Couple of warnings for those who would like to attempt this:
1. the hemp is essentially a fiberboard and is very fragile.  I used a new set of bits and increased the hole diameter by minor increments but still had some of the Hemp material fray/pull out of the cup housing.  I even taped around the housing...but its light and fragile stuff
1a. I filled in the areas with wood shavings and a good quality clear wood glue - actually turned out really nice and is hard to notice (the unique coloration is also helpful in hiding defects!)
1b. If I were to do it again, I would place the cups in a vise to keep pressure on the housing while drilling.

2. I chose HD800 sockets due to their small size and limited amount of drilliing needed but boy are those suckers tough to solder too.  The barrel solder pins are probably meant for 30guage wire...but since I wanted to use the stock Grado wire (which is around 24/26 guage I had to do some work to slim it down to fit.  I should have taken some pictures of the soldering, but I did not think of it until I had already applied the shrink tube and I was not going back.
2a I probably should have just used the 3.5mm sockets I had on hand for this mod, and would do so in the future. 
2b I have some Grado Whites coming and wonder if I should do the same?!?!




I am more than happy with the way this mod turned out and hope that Grado will at some point consider doing this across the line.  Probably want to use 3.5 mm plugs instead of HD800, but I really wanted to use the Campfire and Wywires cables that I already have.

Note: I was surprised how easy it was to remove the drivers after hearing others concerns over melting drivers or ruining the headphones. I simply removed as much glue as I could see with a razor/scalpel, then gently warmed with a hair dryer driver side down and they pulled right out. The hemp wood composite transfers heat energy pretty easily and warmed up enough with only a few minutes of heat.

Question now is whether I should replace the stock gimbals and stop blocks with black alum. or satin alum to go with the coffee leather headstrap that is on its way...What do you all think?


----------



## Coztomba

ksorota said:


> Got it all back together last night and it feels like a weight off my shoulders both figuratively and literally.
> 
> Couple of warnings for those who would like to attempt this:
> 1. the hemp is essentially a fiberboard and is very fragile.  I used a new set of bits and increased the hole diameter by minor increments but still had some of the Hemp material fray/pull out of the cup housing.  I even taped around the housing...but its light and fragile stuff
> ...



Black imo... Although satin might match your cable more...  Amazing work anyway.  Can''t wait to see them when you're completely finished!


----------



## chillysalsa

If you are saying the material composition is basically a densely pressed fiberboard, this would be consistent with taming some of the high frequencies. The more fibers and interfaces you have between the solid particles, the more damping. Very interested to hear these...


----------



## ksorota

chillysalsa said:


> If you are saying the material composition is basically a densely pressed fiberboard, this would be consistent with taming some of the high frequencies. The more fibers and interfaces you have between the solid particles, the more damping. Very interested to hear these...


That is exactly right.  After "loosening" the hemp material by drilling a hole I was able to pick out some of the individual hemp fibers.


----------



## elvergun (Aug 12, 2020)

ksorota said:


> Question now is whether I should replace the stock gimbals and stop blocks with black alum. or satin alum to go with the coffee leather headstrap that is on its way...What do you all think?



Great work.   You are now my hero.  

Go for the satin.   The black aluminum looks too much like the stock plastic gimbals.   The satin stands out and it gives a premium look.


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 12, 2020)

chillysalsa said:


> If you are saying the material composition is basically a densely pressed fiberboard, this would be consistent with taming some of the high frequencies. The more fibers and interfaces you have between the solid particles, the more damping. Very interested to hear these...


Yup. As a result the Hemp headphone is a perfect companion to something like HD800S/HD820 with tipped-up treble. There are going to be albums where one is going to be hugely preferable to the other, have both and you are all set . Especially hd820 is a good pairing because then you'd additionally have an open back in the hemp and closed back in the hd820 for when isolation is preferable.


----------



## gregorya (Aug 12, 2020)

GS1000i just listed on Canuck Audio Mart:

GS 1000i


----------



## gregorya (Aug 12, 2020)

And a GS1000 just listed as well:

GS1000


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Those are good prices for GS1000s if any of you are inclined. They are fantastic headphones.


----------



## ruhenheiM

ksorota said:


> Got it all back together last night and it feels like a weight off my shoulders both figuratively and literally.
> 
> Couple of warnings for those who would like to attempt this:
> 1. the hemp is essentially a fiberboard and is very fragile.  I used a new set of bits and increased the hole diameter by minor increments but still had some of the Hemp material fray/pull out of the cup housing.  I even taped around the housing...but its light and fragile stuff
> ...



nice work! looks very clean
i don't think grado ever going to do that, especially with hd800 socket, those connector is not cheap


i just saw this on grado's blog
http://blog.gradolabs.com/service/
i guess it's still pretty much same policy


----------



## elvergun

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Those are good prices for GS1000s if any of you are inclined. They are fantastic headphones.



Another good Grado up for sale in Canada.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

elvergun said:


> Another good Grado up for sale in Canada.


Maybe we need an exchange program. They cant get Hemps in Canada, we cant get decently priced GSs in the US. So someone  in Canada should buy the GS, someone here order a Hemp from Grado directly, and do a swap. 

I already have both or I would happily participate.


----------



## eeagle

donlin said:


> I just looked up the Hemp at Music Direct (where I got mine) and they are out of stock now.


I ended up picking my Hemp's from Crutchfield (w/my 2.5% Rakuten cashback) and absolutely love the sound.  Playing my many Hi-Res Chesky Binaural albums like  Amber Rubarth's Sessions from the 17th Ward bring out the amazing sound stage these are capable of as well.  Agree the Hemps are headed for the sweet spot on many walls of fame.


----------



## chillysalsa

Of course... crutchfield.ca doesn't carry Grado, only US site carries them.


----------



## elvergun

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Maybe we need an exchange program. They cant get Hemps in Canada, we cant get decently priced GSs in the US. So someone  in Canada should buy the GS, someone here order a Hemp from Grado directly, and do a swap.
> 
> I already have both or I would happily participate.



Exchange?   I'm game!!


I trade one Hemp for...








...one GS3000.


Any takers?   Any one, any one?


----------



## Drmark (Aug 12, 2020)

Good afternoon all,
Just received the GS3000e, and planning on doing some comparisons with the GS2000e.  Once done the 2000 will be sold.  Equipment used
Review equipment

Home theater system
Cerious Technologies Graphene Matrix power cords
http://www.cerioustechnologies.com/#products
Bel canto 2.7 DAC
https://belcantodesign.com/home/eone/dac-2-7/
Belcanto REFStream Asynchronous Ethernet Renderer
https://belcantodesign.com/home/eone/refstream-asynchronous-ethernet-renderer/

Computer Setup
Cerious Technologies Graphene Matrix power cords
Schiit Jotunheim DAC with true multibit DAC
https://www.schiit.com/products/jotunheim
Wireworld Silver USB Cable
Asus ROG Maximus XII Formula motherboard

Everything played using JRiver 26.

My CD library is around 33,000 or more.  Lot of SACD's "3,000+", Hi-res etc.   This is the playlist once the 3k are broken in. 
Anything I'm missing or you would like focused on?
Let me know what you might be interested in.  Lot of Classical, jazz, Rock, pop, etc.  Not a lot of rap or Country.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Drmark said:


> Good afternoon all,
> Just received the GS3000e, and planning on doing some comparisons with the GS2000e.  Once done the 2000 will be sold.  Equipment used
> Review equipment
> 
> ...


That is some setup Drmark. I'll be right over.


----------



## donlin

eeagle said:


> I ended up picking my Hemp's from Crutchfield (w/my 2.5% Rakuten cashback) and absolutely love the sound.  Playing my many Hi-Res Chesky Binaural albums like  Amber Rubarth's Sessions from the 17th Ward bring out the amazing sound stage these are capable of as well.  Agree the Hemps are headed for the sweet spot on many walls of fame.


Agree, that Amber Rubarth album is great.


----------



## Gippy (Aug 12, 2020)

Well, the Beautiful Audio pads arrived! ...And they don't fit on the GS3000e. I'm gonna try for a bit longer, but this might be dead on arrival because Beautiful Audio did not test on larger Grados. Wow.

EDIT: The Grado G-pad opening diameter is 52mm. I measured the Beautiful Audio G-pad opening diameter and it's 47mm. Absolutely disappointing. I'm probably going to return these and eat the customs cost. Pics attached.

The pads fit on a Prestige series Grado (SR225i). The diameter of the SR225i driver in case is 54mm, while the GS3000e diameter is 59mm. Basically, *nobody else* with a large Grado had ever ordered from Beautiful Audio before. I guess someone had to be the first and get screwed.

*DIAMETER COMPARISON: *(SR225i: 2.1cm to 7.5m on the ruler; GS3000e: 12.1cm to 18.0cm on the ruler)


----------



## Shane D

Gippy said:


> Well, the Beautiful Audio pads arrived! ...And they don't fit on the GS3000e. I'm gonna try for a bit longer, but this might be dead on arrival because Beautiful Audio did not test on larger Grados. Wow.
> 
> The Grado G-pad opening diameter is 52mm. I measured the Beautiful Audio G-pad opening diameter and it's 47mm.



When I first put them on my GH2's, it was a VERY tight fit. I actually broke a yoke putting them on. I had to work them around the wood quite a bit. But of course being hand made, there is probably some variance.

I have never owned genuine G-Cushs, but I do own two pairs of knock offs and they fit on quite easily.
My stock pads are the L-Cush.


----------



## Gippy

I edited my initial post with pics. The large Grados are literally 5mm wider in diameter, and this is why it won't fit.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Gippy said:


> Well, the Beautiful Audio pads arrived! ...And they don't fit on the GS3000e. I'm gonna try for a bit longer, but this might be dead on arrival because Beautiful Audio did not test on larger Grados. Wow.
> 
> EDIT: The Grado G-pad opening diameter is 52mm. I measured the Beautiful Audio G-pad opening diameter and it's 47mm. Absolutely disappointing. I'm probably going to return these and eat the customs cost. Pics attached.
> 
> The pads fit on a Prestige series Grado (SR225i). The diameter of the SR225i driver in case is 54mm, while the GS3000e diameter is 59mm. Basically, *nobody else* with a large Grado had ever ordered from Beautiful Audio before. I guess someone had to be the first and get screwed.


as far as i know you're the first one in this thread that's why i said thank you for your service haha
my guess is since the L-pad and g-pad are interchangeable between grado models, they probably assumed both have similar diameters. since grado pad is foam in the first place, stretching wouldn't be problem while leather won't stretch that much


----------



## Gippy

Well at least this should shut up all the people who say Grado uses the same drivers for every model hahaha


----------



## ruhenheiM

Gippy said:


> Well at least this should shut up all the people who say Grado uses the same drivers for every model hahaha


well, some of the things still left unanswered... but the conclusion of this experiment would be that's a pretty good r&d if you asked me  charging that much without even getting the correct measurement. did you try to listen with it though? still curious about how it would sound


----------



## Gippy

I haven't placed the pads on my ears because things may happen. I've contacted Silvain of Beautiful Audio to see what'll happen next.

In the meantime, I took out my GS2000e, and it has the same diameter as the GS3000e. So it looks like it won't fit on any large Grado. No idea about the RS1e, which is a "small" Grado but uses the 50mm driver.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Gippy said:


> I haven't placed the pads on my ears because things may happen. I've contacted Silvain of Beautiful Audio to see what'll happen next.
> 
> In the meantime, I took out my GS2000e, and it has the same diameter as the GS3000e. So it looks like it won't fit on any large Grado. No idea about the RS1e, which is a "small" Grado but uses the 50mm driver.



just to be clear, this is quite fascinating for me. when you contacted him the earpads not fit on larger grado, his initial respond was he didn't test it on larger grado? not, like sorry we sent you wrong product all that kind of stuff?


----------



## Gippy

He may have tested it on an older GS/PS model (50mm drivers were launched with the e series). Could someone with a GS1000i/PS1000 (non-e) measure the diameter of the exposed cup to see if it's also 59mm, or if it's more narrow?


----------



## Shane D

Gippy said:


> He may have tested it on an older GS/PS model (50mm drivers were launched with the e series). Could someone with a GS1000i/PS1000 (non-e) measure the diameter of the exposed cup to see if it's also 59mm, or if it's more narrow?



Mine are relative cheapies compared to yours, but I just measured mine (GH2's) at about 51mm. Sorry to hear about this. I am really surprised that Silvain didn't know this.


----------



## ruinedx

So

If you could only own two currently available Grado headphones with price being no barrier, which ones and why?


----------



## Mightygrey

ruinedx said:


> So
> 
> If you could only own two currently available Grado headphones with price being no barrier, which ones and why?


PS2000e because shiny.

GH1 because it sounds excellent, has a manageable form-factor, and has a bit of rarity to it.


----------



## Gippy

Silvain gave me instructions on how to mount them, as he said that +5mm diameter doesn't seem like a large difference, he has sold to a number of large Grado users which did not have this issue.

Well, I gave it another try using his instructions and additional force, and.... **rip** uh oh, that didn't sound good...






Experiment's over. Even if I did manage to fit it on my GS3000e, it shouldn't be like this. My hands smell like cocobolo oil due to the excessive pressure needed to hold the GS3000e steady, and flecks of leather are coming off both pads as they're stretched well beyond tolerance. I'll decide what to do next after the weekend. 😢


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Gippy said:


> He may have tested it on an older GS/PS model (50mm drivers were launched with the e series). Could someone with a GS1000i/PS1000 (non-e) measure the diameter of the exposed cup to see if it's also 59mm, or if it's more narrow?


My original model GS1000 measured between 54-55 mm. Probably just enough smaller than yours that the pads would fit mine.


----------



## BobG55

ruinedx said:


> So
> 
> If you could only own two currently available Grado headphones with price being no barrier, which ones and why?


GS3Ke which I own
PS2Ke which I’d love to own


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

ruinedx said:


> So
> 
> If you could only own two currently available Grado headphones with price being no barrier, which ones and why?


Current models: GS2000e and 3000e. They both look so nice, and they're different enough with the different woods and coloring. I'd have people blind test me on them all day long and I wouldn't care if I couldn't tell the difference because they would both be awesome. 

All time models: Swap the GS2000e for an original series HP 1.


----------



## ksorota

ruhenheiM said:


> nice work! looks very clean
> i don't think grado ever going to do that, especially with hd800 socket, those connector is not cheap



Probably not as it was not a solder job for the uninitiated! I know they could do it, but cost of parts and labour would be non starters.

I really like the connectors though... they are compact and don’t stick out like the Audeze or DCA ones do. They easily pull out if the cable snags all while feeling robust. 

3.5 would be my next choice, and I may try it in my next set of Grados!


----------



## Mightygrey

ksorota said:


> Got it all back together last night and it feels like a weight off my shoulders both figuratively and literally.
> 
> Couple of warnings for those who would like to attempt this:
> 1. the hemp is essentially a fiberboard and is very fragile.  I used a new set of bits and increased the hole diameter by minor increments but still had some of the Hemp material fray/pull out of the cup housing.  I even taped around the housing...but its light and fragile stuff
> ...


Did you reglue the drivers back in place, or do they just rest in place in the cups?


----------



## GarageBoy

Looking to try grados again 
With the ttvj flat/deluxe flat pads, how will the sound differ between the sr225e/325e/rs2e? How different are the sound signatures between the 3?

Also, are there any current grados that sound like the old Joseph grado models? 

Were there Joe grado models besides the hp1000 series?

Thanks


----------



## audiobomber (Aug 12, 2020)

Gippy said:


> I'm probably going to return these and eat the customs cost.


The government will refund the customs and tax. I got a refund when I returned a camera lens. This should start you off:
https://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/import/courier/crp-prio-eng.html


----------



## donlin

GarageBoy said:


> Looking to try grados again
> With the ttvj flat/deluxe flat pads, how will the sound differ between the sr225e/325e/rs2e? How different are the sound signatures between the 3?
> 
> Also, are there any current grados that sound like the old Joseph grado models?
> ...


The Hemp is the only current model that has some resemblance to the original Joseph Grado sound. It’s the only one voiced to be used with the original flat pads but is probably closer to the original RS1 than the HP1000.
There was a Joe Grado Prestige series that came out shortly after the HP1000. I owned one from that series along with an HP2 (HP1000) and they were quite similar sounding.


----------



## ksorota

Mightygrey said:


> Did you reglue the drivers back in place, or do they just rest in place in the cups?


I used hotglue to reseal the drivers into the cups.  They were very loose without the glue and just fell out without any force otherwise.  

I was going to try bluetack, or some other semi-rigid material, but hot glue seemed like the best for long term.  I do not plan on taking these apart anytime soon...listening is too good!


----------



## ruhenheiM (Aug 12, 2020)

GarageBoy said:


> Looking to try grados again
> With the ttvj flat/deluxe flat pads, how will the sound differ between the sr225e/325e/rs2e? How different are the sound signatures between the 3?
> 
> Also, are there any current grados that sound like the old Joseph grado models?
> ...


there were prestige models that using the same driver as hp1000, sr100, sr200, and sr300. and i believe some of the first sr325(black) also using that blackstar driver




ksorota said:


> Probably not as it was not a solder job for the uninitiated! I know they could do it, but cost of parts and labour would be non starters.
> 
> I really like the connectors though... they are compact and don’t stick out like the Audeze or DCA ones do. They easily pull out if the cable snags all while feeling robust.
> 
> 3.5 would be my next choice, and I may try it in my next set of Grados!



i also like those connector, almost mod my ps1000e with that hd800 socket but the price of that connector kinda turned me off  if i ever going to mod grado, that's definitely the connector i'm going to choose, it just looks really clean


----------



## joseph69

Drmark said:


> Just received the GS3000e, and planning on doing some comparisons with the GS2000e. Once done the 2000 will be sold.


If you're "planning on doing some comparisons with GS3000e" how do you already know "once done the GS2000e will be sold"?



Mightygrey said:


> GH1 because it sounds excellent,


+1


----------



## chillysalsa

Also, if you try to install connectors in the Hemp material, and it starts to break up and disintegrate, you can add a bit of krazy glue (or CA glue from the hobby shop) to harden the area and turn it effectively into reinforced resin.


----------



## wormsdriver (Aug 13, 2020)

ksorota said:


> Got it all back together last night and it feels like a weight off my shoulders both figuratively and literally.
> 
> Couple of warnings for those who would like to attempt this:
> 1. the hemp is essentially a fiberboard and is very fragile.  I used a new set of bits and increased the hole diameter by minor increments but still had some of the Hemp material fray/pull out of the cup housing.  I even taped around the housing...but its light and fragile stuff
> ...


I did this to my vintage Rs1. The only occasional annoyance is that the aftermarket hd800 female connectors tend to be a bit loose fitting and any (hd800 style) cable I plug in my occasionally slip out! Have you noticed this on yours?  

Edit: btw, my first choice was to go with 3.5mm connectors. Unfortunately, because of the thickness of the wood I couldn't find a female 3.5mm that would go all the way through the wood, so just some food for thought.


----------



## ksorota

wormsdriver said:


> I did this to my vintage Rs1. The only occasional annoyance is that the aftermarket hd800 female connectors tend to be a bit loose fitting and any (hd800 style) cable I plug in my occasionally slip out! Have you noticed this on yours?
> 
> Edit: btw, my first choice was to go with 3.5mm connectors. Unfortunately, because of the thickness of the wood I couldn't find a female 3.5mm that would go all the way through the wood, so just some food for thought.



I have some 3.5 connectors that I would have liked to use! But like you said, wall thickness was too high, and also the barrel (and necessary hole) is much bigger than the HD800 ones.  Currently the connectors have a really firm grab when inserted and do not wiggle...I am sure it will get looser over time, but I cannot imagine them falling out with how firm they seat.


----------



## Gippy (Aug 14, 2020)

Decided to return the Beautiful Audio pads. But before I sent them off, I put them on the SR225i and did a _very_ quick test. The SR225i with the BA-G pads are a much better sonic fit than the official S or G pads. But I still preferred the official G pads with EQ overall, both sound and comfort wise. The BA-G pads have a smaller circumference than the official G pads, so I actually found them slightly less comfortable despite the premium materials used, as more of my pinnae were touching the edges of the pad. What concerned me more was that the high-frequency "air" feeling all but disappeared. This ethereal quality to the sound is what made me attracted to Grado in the first place. I have a hunch that a corrected BA-G pad for my GS3000e would still remove this sound characteristic, so I decided to cut my losses.

While it wasn't for me, Silvian of Beautiful Audio has been absolutely professional the entire time, with e-mail replies coming in under 1 hour. Excellent service.


----------



## Shane D

Gippy said:


> Decided to return the Beautiful Audio pads. But before I sent them off, I put them on the SR225i and did a _very_ quick test. The SR225i with the BA-G pads are a much better sonic fit than the official S or G pads. But I still preferred the official G pads with EQ overall, both sound and comfort wise. The BA-G pads have a smaller circumference than the official G pads, so I actually found them slightly less comfortable despite the premium materials used, as more of my pinnae were touching the edges of the pad. What concerned me more was that the high-frequency "air" feeling all but disappeared. This ethereal quality to the sound is what made me attracted to Grado in the first place. I have a hunch that a corrected BA-G pad for my GS3000e would still remove this sound characteristic, so I decided to cut my losses.
> 
> While it wasn't for me, Silvian of Beautiful Audio has been absolutely professional the entire time, with e-mail replies coming in under 1 hour. Excellent service.



Sorry to hear about that. I find my so comfortable. Did Silvian say if he was going to start creating bigger pads or at least put a warning on his website?


----------



## Gippy (Aug 15, 2020)

No, but I wasn't about to preach to him what he should put on his site.



donlin said:


> The Hemp is the only current model that has some resemblance to the original Joseph Grado sound. It’s the only one voiced to be used with the original flat pads but is probably closer to the original RS1 than the HP1000.



The last time I heard an HP1000 for an extended period was nearly 10 years ago at a Head-Fi meet. For all the hype and reputation, the HP1000 seemed like a letdown. But that led me to realize that absolute neutrality wasn't going to completely satisfy me, and I'm fine with that. I recall only 2 headphones at that meet that gave me goosebumps: the Stax SR007 Mk1 (over the Mk2 which I also tried), and the AKG K1000. For me, the GS3000e EQ'd and with the Pro iCAN's 3D ASP has provided that same feeling.


----------



## carboncopy

I also got my Hemp this week. Made a balanced recabling...I think I get it why many like it. Very open sound with a lot of goosebumps. What's intresting is, that I drive it with a Pathos Inpol Ear and there is a faint noise to the amplifier I did not heard before. Altough my other phone is a Campfire Cascade and it should be actually more sensitve. Cascade: 38Ohms-100dB/mW. Hemp: 38Ohms-98dB/mW. I can't hear anything with the Cascade.


----------



## Mightygrey

carboncopy said:


> I also got my Hemp this week. Made a balanced recabling...I think I get it why many like it. Very open sound with a lot of goosebumps. What's intresting is, that I drive it with a Pathos Inpol Ear and there is a faint noise to the amplifier I did not heard before. Altough my other phone is a Campfire Cascade and it should be actually more sensitve. Cascade: 38Ohms-100dB/mW. Hemp: 38Ohms-98dB/mW. I can't hear anything with the Cascade.


Great job mate! Do you have a link for the XLR parts that you used?


----------



## carboncopy

It's a Furutech


----------



## GarageBoy

So I picked up a cheap pair of used SR80e and a new pair of s cush - the sound is a little wonky for me - highs are in your face and pop alt rock cymbals are a rude awakening  - vocals are thin-ish and have a reverby effect. Should I spend $58 and change to get ttvj deluxe flat pads on a pair of headphones I paid $45 for? Will it smooth it out, or will a higher end grado (rs2e?) be the answer?


----------



## wormsdriver

GarageBoy said:


> So I picked up a cheap pair of used SR80e and a new pair of s cush - the sound is a little wonky for me - highs are in your face and pop alt rock cymbals are a rude awakening  - vocals are thin-ish and have a reverby effect. Should I spend $58 and change to get ttvj deluxe flat pads on a pair of headphones I paid $45 for? Will it smooth it out, or will a higher end grado (rs2e?) be the answer?


It's hard to say to throw more money at the problem, perhaps the Grado sound just doesn't do it for you


----------



## Douger333

Don't make a final decision until you have 100 hours on it...
Doug


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

GarageBoy said:


> So I picked up a cheap pair of used SR80e and a new pair of s cush - the sound is a little wonky for me - highs are in your face and pop alt rock cymbals are a rude awakening  - vocals are thin-ish and have a reverby effect. Should I spend $58 and change to get ttvj deluxe flat pads on a pair of headphones I paid $45 for? Will it smooth it out, or will a higher end grado (rs2e?) be the answer?


I might try some standard L cushions. That slight bowl shape should reduce the "In your face" feeling a bit, and you can pick those up pretty cheap. But like wormsdriver said, a lot of what you're describing is a feature, not a bug, with Grados.


----------



## donlin

Gippy said:


> No, but I wasn't about to preach to him what he should put on his site.
> 
> 
> 
> The last time I heard an HP1000 for an extended period was nearly 10 years ago at a Head-Fi meet. For all the hype and reputation, the HP1000 seemed like a letdown. But that led me to realize that absolute neutrality wasn't going to completely satisfy me, and I'm fine with that. I recall only 2 headphones at that meet that gave me goosebumps: the Stax SR007 Mk1 (over the Mk2 which I also tried), and the AKG K1000. For me, the GS3000e EQ'd and with the Pro iCAN's 3D ASP has provided that same feeling.


I agree that compared to the wide variety of phones available today, the HP1000 is kind of boring sounding but when I first got mine in 1991 it was mind blowing how good it was in comparison to other dynamic phones of the time, especially with the Melos SHA-1. When the original RS-1 came out it was much more fun sounding.


----------



## ruinedx

Hemp sounds good w/ Liquid Platinum btw


----------



## Shane D

Gippy said:


> No, but I wasn't about to preach to him what he should put on his site.



I wouldn't expect you to. I was just curious if he said anything to you after this little snafu.


----------



## eeagle

ruinedx said:


> Hemp sounds good w/ Liquid Platinum btw


The Hemp is one of the best impulsive decisions I have recently made.  I just keep reaching for them, love the tuning and the look.

Have you heard the Spark?  Is the Liquid Platinum worth the cost?  I see it is currently sale priced, but still well over $400.  I'm a big fan of the Cavalli sound.


----------



## ruinedx

eeagle said:


> The Hemp is one of the best impulsive decisions I have recently made.  I just keep reaching for them, love the tuning and the look.
> 
> Have you heard the Spark?  Is the Liquid Platinum worth the cost?  I see it is currently sale priced, but still well over $400.  I'm a big fan of the Cavalli sound.


I haven't heard the spark but the Platinum is the best neutral-ish sounding headphone amp I've ever heard, highly recommended. But only when you use it fully balanced, I had my hemp terminated 4pin XLR by grado; the 1/4in output on LP isn't as good as XLR out.


----------



## Shane D

eeagle said:


> The Hemp is one of the best impulsive decisions I have recently made.  I just keep reaching for them, love the tuning and the look.
> 
> Have you heard the Spark?  Is the Liquid Platinum worth the cost?  I see it is currently sale priced, but still well over $400.  I'm a big fan of the Cavalli sound.



I have both and they are great. That sale for $484.00 is almost giving it away. I paid $600.00 (over $1K landed in Canada) and have no regrets. As the above poster said, You must go balanced. That is the rule for pretty much all balanced amps.


----------



## johanchandy

Has anyone compared the hemps to the elex?


----------



## 534743

GarageBoy said:


> So I picked up a cheap pair of used SR80e and a new pair of s cush - the sound is a little wonky for me - highs are in your face and pop alt rock cymbals are a rude awakening  - vocals are thin-ish and have a reverby effect. Should I spend $58 and change to get ttvj deluxe flat pads on a pair of headphones I paid $45 for? Will it smooth it out, or will a higher end grado (rs2e?) be the answer?






GarageBoy said:


> Don't make a final decision until you have 100 hours on it...



This. I recently got and burnt in an SR60e and an RS2e. The SR60e didn't sound like much in the beginning, the RS2e sounded quite good from the get-go. Both got much better after 2 days of non-stop playing of Jamiroquai and Rage Against The Machine at a volume that was just below where things would sound distorted (not as loud as i would normally listen!).

In the end (after 4 days of burn in) the SR60e sounded really enjoyable, shockingly good for such a cheap headphone. It's a fun headphone which shows you microscopic details you never heard before in a song, at the price of sounding just a little bit bright. But really bearable bright for my taste!

The RS2e on the other hand is a lot less in your face with the details (but they are there) but in return sounds very laid back and "solid".

I am pretty sure what i said about the 60s also is true for your 80s. I wouldn't even say the RS2e is better than the SR60e, it's just different.


----------



## donlin

eeagle said:


> The Hemp is one of the best impulsive decisions I have recently made.  I just keep reaching for them, love the tuning and the look.
> 
> Have you heard the Spark?  Is the Liquid Platinum worth the cost?  I see it is currently sale priced, but still well over $400.  I'm a big fan of the Cavalli sound.


You got it exactly right. It’s the tuning that makes Hemp so special. It’s not the best any any particular aspect but the overall effect is so enjoyable and like live music. My more expensive phones sound thin and fake in comparison.


----------



## GarageBoy

paraphernalia said:


> This. I recently got and burnt in an SR60e and an RS2e. The SR60e didn't sound like much in the beginning, the RS2e sounded quite good from the get-go. Both got much better after 2 days of non-stop playing of Jamiroquai and Rage Against The Machine at a volume that was just below where things would sound distorted (not as loud as i would normally listen!).
> 
> In the end (after 4 days of burn in) the SR60e sounded really enjoyable, shockingly good for such a cheap headphone. It's a fun headphone which shows you microscopic details you never heard before in a song, at the price of sounding just a little bit bright. But really bearable bright for my taste!
> 
> ...



The SR80e I bought have a bunch of hours on them already

I should try and audition the rs2e again - I casually listened to them at canjam at schiit's booth and didn't think too much for them, but they weren't so thin, reverby (shouty?) with female vocals, and dry with the treble. I know the ttvj pads will flatten out the treble relative to the bass, but not sure if it'll fix the hollow vocals


----------



## eeagle

johanchandy said:


> Has anyone compared the hemps to the elex?


@donlin below says it best " My more expensive phones sound thin and fake in comparison. "  I have the Elex plugged into a Drop LCX Cavalli  using Elex's included balanced cable so just plugged the Hemp into the SE output and the Hemp's are so efficient I still need to ride the volume control to compare fairly.  The Hemp's totally hold their own and I believe even have a better sound stage (I love the Chesky Binaural+ recordings), very solid bass but the mids and highs are so much more engaging.  I'm thinking Grado wanted us to enjoy the "highs" and get us through this COVID thing.


----------



## ruinedx

eeagle said:


> @donlin below says it best " My more expensive phones sound thin and fake in comparison. "  I have the Elex plugged into a Drop LCX Cavalli  using Elex's included balanced cable so just plugged the Hemp into the SE output and the Hemp's are so efficient I still need to ride the volume control to compare fairly.  The Hemp's totally hold their own and I believe even have a better sound stage (I love the Chesky Binaural+ recordings), very solid bass but the mids and highs are so much more engaging.  I'm thinking Grado wanted us to enjoy the "highs" and get us through this COVID thing.



I have both the HD820 and Hemp hooked up to liquid platinum and MX DAC

The hemps are great for the price but they don't compare at any level to the HD820 - but for $420 I don't think you can do better than the Hemp TBH


----------



## donlin

ruinedx said:


> I have both the HD820 and Hemp hooked up to liquid platinum and MX DAC
> 
> The hemps are great for the price but they don't compare at any level to the HD820 - but for $420 I don't think you can do better than the Hemp TBH


That’s purely a matter of opinion. I’d take the Hemp any day over that. Right now I’m going back and forth between Hemp and the HiFiMan Arya. I’m battling a case of reverse confirmation bias. My ears keep preferring the Hemp but my head keeps telling me it can’t be better than a highly rated $1600.00 headphone.


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 16, 2020)

donlin said:


> That’s purely a matter of opinion. I’d take the Hemp any day over that. Right now I’m going back and forth between Hemp and the HiFiMan Arya. I’m battling a case of reverse confirmation bias. My ears keep preferring the Hemp but my head keeps telling me it can’t be better than a highly rated $1600.00 headphone.


The hemp has a rolled off high end that you cant get back (rolled off starting @11khz). The higher end headphones require an amp that more carefully handles the highs due to their HF extension and they often require more power, but when you get the right synergy going they are a whole new level in my experience

Hemp is good because it is less amp-picky and it is a fun listen, plus it looks awesome - but in terms of ultimate resolution it suffers.  Again for $420 though I can't think of another headphone I'd rather have than the Hemp .


----------



## donlin

ruinedx said:


> The hemp has a rolled off high end that you cant get back (rolled off starting @11khz). The higher end headphones require an amp that more carefully handles the highs due to their HF extension and they often require more power, but when you get the right synergy going they are a whole new level in my experience
> 
> Hemp is good because it is less amp-picky and it is a fun listen, plus it looks awesome - but in terms of ultimate resolution it suffers.  Again for $420 though I can't think of another headphone I'd rather have than the Hemp .


If ultimate resolution is the goal I’d have to agree with you. For me, after so many years, so many flagships and expensive amps, I guess my priorities have changed.


----------



## elvergun

ruinedx said:


> Hemp is good because it is less amp-picky and it is a fun listen, plus it looks awesome - but in terms of ultimate resolution it suffers.  Again for $420 though I can't think of another headphone I'd rather have than the Hemp .



I get what you are trying to say.   I still think that my HD800 is a better headphone than my RS2e.

But if I had to go on a one year mission to the International Space Station I would leave the HD800 at home and take the RS2e with me.   Well, actually, it would depend on how loud it gets up there.   If the other astronauts are a noisy bunch, I would take my T5p instead.


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 16, 2020)

elvergun said:


> I get what you are trying to say.   I still think that my HD800 is a better headphone than my RS2e.
> 
> But if I had to go on a one year mission to the International Space Station I would leave the HD800 at home and take the RS2e with me.   Well, actually, it would depend on how loud it gets up there.   If the other astronauts are a noisy bunch, I would take my T5p instead.



I would still definitely pick the HD820 no contest *so long as* I also got to pick a HPA/DAC to bring with me as well.  If I had to use whatever random HPA was stock in the ISS, I would go with Hemp .  Plus the HD820 is more astronaut helmet-ish than the Hemp is.

I think Synthwave is the Hemp's best genre.  Really utilizes the impactful bass and the treble rolloff is no problem at all w/ mid heavy sound (most of this genre has treble de-emphasized anyway for the smooth 80s sound, probably improved as a result by Hemp sound profile).


----------



## dwayniac

I pulled these out on a whim..... for a very short time.


----------



## carboncopy

Today I got my ZMF Atticus. Beatiful phones! But...can it be, that my Hemp "broke" my other phones? I mean the Atticus is exactly what I was looking for...before trying the Hemp (my first Grado). After half an hour listening with the Atticus I just missed the sheer energy, opennes and drive from my Grado. So...here I am sitting beside my new Atticus listening to the Grado. Actually both phones are new, the Grado has maybe 20 hours? The Atticus the afformentioned 30 Min. Very strange, I did not excpeted this at all...I will surely give more time to the Atticus, but...


----------



## PhenixS1970

carboncopy said:


> Today I got my ZMF Atticus. Beatiful phones! But...can it be, that my Hemp "broke" my other phones? I mean the Atticus is exactly what I was looking for...before trying the Hemp (my first Grado). After half an hour listening with the Atticus I just missed the sheer energy, opennes and drive from my Grado. So...here I am sitting beside my new Atticus listening to the Grado. Actually both phones are new, the Grado has maybe 20 hours? The Atticus the afformentioned 30 Min. Very strange, I did not excpeted this at all...I will surely give more time to the Atticus, but...



Know that I bought Utopia and sold it again after 6 months....it was too ‘perfect’ compared to that raw Grado energy I was missing.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

dwayniac said:


> I pulled these out on a whim..... for a very short time.


Did that come with an Aiwa portable cassete player?  I've never seen or heard of those before!


----------



## eeagle

dwayniac said:


> I pulled these out on a whim..... for a very short time.


Thanks for the peak of the past.  I had no idea Grado made that model, it has to be over 20 years ago and as I understand the same driver and sound of the SR60.  Did you buy them new?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

9


ParaLoganGrado said:


> Did that come with an Aiwa portable cassete player?  I've never seen or heard of those before!


literally LOL'd at Aiwa portable cassette player 😂😂😂😂


----------



## eeagle

ruinedx said:


> I have both the HD820 and Hemp hooked up to liquid platinum and MX DAC
> 
> The hemps are great for the price but they don't compare at any level to the HD820 - but for $420 I don't think you can do better than the Hemp TBH


Well you made me pull out the HD800's and yes they too provide more enjoyment than the Hemp's as they should; the Grado GS1000i model does give the Senn's a good run for the money.  Agree those HD820's definitely look Space Age, I've not heard a set.


----------



## gooeyrich

There seems to be a lot of criticism among the audiophile community for the Grado house sound, I'm assuming it's a U/V shaped "fun" sound signature?


----------



## Mightygrey

gooeyrich said:


> There seems to be a lot of criticism among the audiophile community for the Grado house sound, I'm assuming it's a U/V shaped "fun" sound signature?


Not really, think forward upper mids + treble.


----------



## elvergun (Aug 18, 2020)

gooeyrich said:


> There seems to be a lot of criticism among the audiophile community for the Grado house sound, I'm assuming it's a U/V shaped "fun" sound signature?



Who are these critics you talk about?   Are they hiding in some reddit sub, by any chance? 


Buy yourself an $80 SR60e and find out if of those "audiophiles" are right.   Perhaps they are full of crap.


----------



## gooeyrich

elvergun said:


> Who are this critics you talk about?   Are they hiding in some reddit sub, by any chance?
> 
> 
> Buy yourself an $80 SR60e and find out if of those "audiophiles" are right.   Perhaps they are full of crap.



Is the SR80 worth the price difference? I generally prefer over ears also.


----------



## elvergun

gooeyrich said:


> Is the SR80 worth the price difference? I generally prefer over ears also.



I think so, but I have not owned or heard an SR80 in years.  If you prefer circumaural models, then perhaps you might be out of luck.   You could get a set of G pads, which are kinda-sorta over ear cushions, but they cost $50 (and they sound terrible when used with the SR60 or SR80).


----------



## Shane D

For any Canucks on the board, there is a Great deal on some GH2's on CAM.

I would not sell my GH2's anywhere near that cheap.


----------



## ballog

dwayniac said:


> I pulled these out on a whim..... for a very short time.


4ourears has some NOS (new old stock) SR40 https://www.4ourears.net/product_p/4e-sr40.htm !!!


----------



## kmhaynes

Shane D said:


> For any Canucks on the board, there is a Great deal on some GH2's on CAM.
> 
> I would not sell my GH2's anywhere near that cheap.


I just picked up a GH2 on Audiogon.  The guy only had them 1 year, and was selling them for a steal as well.  He says he didn't listen to them much.  Can't wait to get them tomorrow.


----------



## Blackwoof

elvergun said:


> Who are this critics you talk about?   Are they hiding in some reddit sub, by any chance?
> 
> 
> Buy yourself an $80 SR60e and find out if of those "audiophiles" are right.   Perhaps they are full of crap.



Reddit hates anything brighter than a HD6XX, The sub spent months and more hating the DT 1990 for it treble. Stopped caring when they went full defensive on the HD820 or bright planar/electrostatic headphones with flat but tight bass(like grado).


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

gooeyrich said:


> There seems to be a lot of criticism among the audiophile community for the Grado house sound, I'm assuming it's a U/V shaped "fun" sound signature?


Its a fun signature alright, but its not the common V shape. Mids are often touted as the strong point of Grados. Bass is often cited as weak, which may have been accurate at one time but not with the newer current models.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

ballog said:


> 4ourears has some NOS (new old stock) SR40 https://www.4ourears.net/product_p/4e-sr40.htm !!!


Actually very tempted.  For $50, you get a decent headphone that you don't mind if it breaks.  And It's a bit more portable than my LCD2-Closed while also no requiring a fusion reactor to power.


----------



## elvergun

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Actually very tempted.  For $50, you get a decent headphone that you don't mind if it breaks.  And It's a bit more portable than my LCD2-Closed while also no requiring a fusion reactor to power.



These are supposed to be meh.   For $30 more you get a better than descent sounding headphone that you know will not break.   On the other hand, the SR60 is anything but portable...


----------



## eeagle

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Actually very tempted.  For $50, you get a decent headphone that you don't mind if it breaks.  And It's a bit more portable than my LCD2-Closed while also no requiring a fusion reactor to power.


For out and about it is still hard to beat a set of Koss Port Pro HPs


----------



## Shane D

kmhaynes said:


> I just picked up a GH2 on Audiogon.  The guy only had them 1 year, and was selling them for a steal as well.  He says he didn't listen to them much.  Can't wait to get them tomorrow.



Congrats! I LOVE mine.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

kmhaynes said:


> I just picked up a GH2 on Audiogon.  The guy only had them 1 year, and was selling them for a steal as well.  He says he didn't listen to them much.  Can't wait to get them tomorrow.


I just browsed around on Audiogon for the first time. Wow. Talk about a place where savings accounts go to die. 

They have some nice looking PS1000s. Demo model at a nice price (relatively)


----------



## headfry (Aug 18, 2020)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I have SR325e, Hemp, and an older model GS1000. The GS is a very different beast. Its all about those huge earcups. I find them more relaxed, spacious, and detailed where the 325/Hemp are more energetic and visceral. One is the symphony conductor tapping his baton, and starting the show. The other is a tatted up frontman yelling "ARE YOU READY TO ROCK ????????????????????????" I love all 3, but I use them for different purposes.




I really like the sound of my GS1000i, the SR325e's were very nice; the treble was very defined but
in a nice way....the problem for me is their weight and once one of the gimbals broke off twice I replaced
the 325e's with the SR225e (used)....once burned in and once the pads were reversed (more comfortable
for me) they sounded as good as the 325e but somewhat easier sounding as the treble fits in with the
rest of the sound, nothing stands out apart from the deep bass being a little light but I used eq for that (common
to most Grado's I've used). I love the GS1000i's but they need to be used with higher end dac/amp,whereas
my 225e's sound great right out of my phone or tablet (and sound somewhat better with my dac/amp but they
don't scale as much as my GS1000i's), which are simply higher resolution and full size imaging; more natural and more realisticyet nicely smooth, better bass. Moving from the 225e's to the GS1000i's is like going from a Civic to a BMW (both are nice in their own way yet the ride on the BMW is more premium!), however I use the 225e most of the time as they require so little amplification and are so comfortable, and nothing seems missing, I can enjoy them for hours.And while there are better sounding headphones they are just so darn agreeable sounding and fitting!

I think that many overlook the SR225e as they look the same as the cheapest Grado's and reading the description it's hard to believe that they are that much better sounding - they are in my opinion, for me easily worth the extra. The 325e give the promise of better sound with the better materials; metal cups yet I prefer overall the sound and comfort of the more economical 225e. Plus, they aren't prone to breaking as the 325e did on me with their very heavy cups. Don't get me wrong, the 325e's are really great too.

I also have the GR10e, while being reasonably priced audiophile IEM's have very little soundstage (but nice imaging) I think that sound quality wise they are closer to the GS1000i, also a great listen but with a different presentation. When using the GR10e everything seems to be there (listen to art/classic rock, indie pop, some jazz) - really musical!

The new Hemp looks great and would be the Grado I would buy sight unseen if I wanted a new headphone and didn't yet have a Grado.
.


----------



## oryan_dunn

ballog said:


> 4ourears has some NOS (new old stock) SR40 https://www.4ourears.net/product_p/4e-sr40.htm !!!



I'm not sure if they do.  That link seems to only be directly accessible, not via navigation from their site.  There's also an "email me when back in stock" link.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

oryan_dunn said:


> I'm not sure if they do.  That link seems to only be directly accessible, not via navigation from their site.  There's also an "email me when back in stock" link.


Thanks for bursting my bubble lol


----------



## johanchandy

I went and done it, got the Hemp. I like what I'm hearing so far


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Each can is about 4x as expensive as the previous.  How do the quality increases stackup against that price ratio?  lol


----------



## elvergun

johanchandy said:


> I went and done it, got the Hemp. I like what I'm hearing so far


You now need a metal Grado!!!


----------



## Gippy

headfry said:


> I think that many overlook the SR225e as they look the same as the cheapest Grado's and reading the description it's hard to believe that they are that much better sounding - they are in my opinion, for me easily worth the extra.



Well, not exactly: The 225e uses L pads and has a metal grill. However I'm surprised no one has really conducted a blind test with several people using the 60e/80e/125e/225e all with L pads. If you blindfold the listener, they're going to all feel virtually the same on the head. People _say _the 80e is better than the 60e but I wonder how much of that is bias with the knowledge that they're wearing the 80e.


----------



## carboncopy

Seeing how much I like the Hemp. Does it worth to try other Grado? Or just live it like that...RS2e seems to be a nice options from what I read here, but are they really better? I could afford right now a GS1000e, that would sound probably different for sure (with the huge bowls).


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

carboncopy said:


> Seeing how much I like the Hemp. Does it worth to try other Grado? Or just live it like that...RS2e seems to be a nice options from what I read here, but are they really better? I could afford right now a GS1000e, that would sound probably different for sure (with the huge bowls).


If you're looking for a contrast to the Hemp, the GS line is a good way to go.  The big bowls make it a different experience. The RS line is going to be a lot closer to what you have. Not that that stops any of us from collecting all of them


----------



## carboncopy

Joaquin Dinero said:


> If you're looking for a contrast to the Hemp, the GS line is a good way to go.  The big bowls make it a different experience. The RS line is going to be a lot closer to what you have. Not that that stops any of us from collecting all of them



Thanks for the input. That’s exactly what I am contemplating.As different experience...the Atticus is surely one. If that’s the goal, than it is achieved  It’s just maybe too different. My understanding is, that one of the pros by using headphone (opposed to speakers), that it is much  easier to have different “sound” for different moods. But it seems that I have a favourit and I revert back every time to this favourite.


----------



## ruhenheiM

johanchandy said:


> I went and done it, got the Hemp. I like what I'm hearing so far


your life would never be complete without all three elements of grado. you need metal grado ASAP


----------



## McCol

Anybody aware of a retailer in the UK carrying the Hemp edition?  I can't find any yet.


----------



## flaxton

I have a pair of 125e headphones which I love. Why is there so much hate for these.


----------



## fonkepala

flaxton said:


> I have a pair of 125e headphones which I love. Why is there so much hate for these.



I like my 125e as well. There's hate for these?


----------



## kmhaynes

kmhaynes said:


> I just picked up a GH2 on Audiogon.  The guy only had them 1 year, and was selling them for a steal as well.  He says he didn't listen to them much.  Can't wait to get them tomorrow.


I'm just starting to compare the GH2 with the SR325e, and the different pads with / without my "spacer cups" really make a difference in the experience of Grado phones. My homemade spacers sit around the wood / metal cups and the pads sit on them, moving the drivers 1 inch farther away from my ears.  Without that 1 inch, both phones sound rather "smashed" -- no sense of air.  The most extreme sense of air of course is the G Cush pads (copies of the same shape) with the spacers.  Live Jazz or folk small-ensemble recordings almost seem binaural -- instruments clearly placed and distinct from each other.  Conversely, with the standard L Cups, rock and metal gain some necessary grittiness. 

In terms of general sound, I have several tracks that I use as "reference songs" for details and specific instruments, mainly based on complete familiarity with the tracks.  I'm finding the GH2 does just has an improved sense of separation of voices and instruments -- not huge, but discernable.  On several of these songs, with 2-3 voice harmonies, the individual vocals are a bit easier to distinguish, as are some of the percussive instruments on a couple of world-music tracks.  There is also a bit more "sparkle" and smoothness (as in "not grainy") without anything piercing in the upper treble.  There is an over-all richness in the mids of the GH2 that is just not in the SR325e.

A completely objective question would be: Is the sound improvement of the GH2 vs the 325e worth the approx. $200 difference?  Maybe not, from a purely objective perspective. But the GH2 cocobolo is just gorgeous -- I'll post some pics tonite -- and it even smells woody and oily!  The metal SR325e are a fair bit heavier sitting on your head.  

Bottom line, the SR325e will be for sale here soon.  I've only had them about 2 months, but not sure how long the original owner had them -- long enough to throw out the box, so I'm waiting on Grado Labs to send me a new box for them.


----------



## SubieGC8

still enjoy my turbulent x's with wooden cups.


----------



## Shane D

kmhaynes said:


> I'm just starting to compare the GH2 with the SR325e, and the different pads with / without my "spacer cups" really make a difference in the experience of Grado phones. My homemade spacers sit around the wood / metal cups and the pads sit on them, moving the drivers 1 inch farther away from my ears.  Without that 1 inch, both phones sound rather "smashed" -- no sense of air.  The most extreme sense of air of course is the G Cush pads (copies of the same shape) with the spacers.  Live Jazz or folk small-ensemble recordings almost seem binaural -- instruments clearly placed and distinct from each other.  Conversely, with the standard L Cups, rock and metal gain some necessary grittiness.
> 
> In terms of general sound, I have several tracks that I use as "reference songs" for details and specific instruments, mainly based on complete familiarity with the tracks.  I'm finding the GH2 does just has an improved sense of separation of voices and instruments -- not huge, but discernable.  On several of these songs, with 2-3 voice harmonies, the individual vocals are a bit easier to distinguish, as are some of the percussive instruments on a couple of world-music tracks.  There is also a bit more "sparkle" and smoothness (as in "not grainy") without anything piercing in the upper treble.  There is an over-all richness in the mids of the GH2 that is just not in the SR325e.
> 
> ...



I went the same way as you, but my differences were much more extreme. First off I got the Sr325e for $400.00 and the GH2's were almost $1K. I am in Canada and stuff is way more expensive.  
Secondly I liked my SR325e' mostly, but I did find them very bright. I found that the GH2's fixed the brightness problem and I have been Very happy ever since. That was about two years ago and while I might lust for the GS and PS series occasionally, I am quite content with my current set. Besides I have been exploring just about every other brand out there, short of high dollar stuff.


----------



## kmhaynes

Shane D said:


> ...That was about two years ago and while I might lust for the GS and PS series occasionally, I am quite content with my current set. Besides I have been exploring just about every other brand out there, short of high dollar stuff.


Well, I'll never say these are the last headphones I'll ever own, but I've listened to several others and always come back to Grado

I have not tried any planar headphones and they seem to be all the rage right now. Several reviews I've read about some planars say they are very smooth, but I don't know if that means Sennheiser smooth or what.


----------



## Shane D

kmhaynes said:


> Well, I'll never say these are the last headphones I'll ever own, but I've listened to several others and always come back to Grado
> 
> I have not tried any planar headphones and they seem to be all the rage right now. Several reviews I've read about some planars say they are very smooth, but I don't know if that means Sennheiser smooth or what.



The Sundara's are Amazing headphones and pretty affordable too. 
I have to get rid of some headphones soon, but it will not be the Grado's, Sundara's or Elex's.


----------



## kmhaynes

Shane D said:


> The Sundara's are Amazing headphones and pretty affordable too.
> I have to get rid of some headphones soon, but it will not be the Grado's, Sundara's or Elex's.


so how would you compare the GH2 to the Sundara or HE400?  
(It's curious that the ver. 2020 of the HE400i $170, when the previous version is $450??)


----------



## BobG55 (Aug 21, 2020)

Blackwoof said:


> Reddit hates anything brighter than a HD6XX, The sub spent months and more hating the DT 1990 for it treble. Stopped caring when they went full defensive on the HD820 or bright planar/electrostatic headphones with flat but tight bass(like grado).


So do Superbestaudiofriends members in general.  Last week I was reading some of their posts pertaining to the PS2000e.  Not only were they dissing the Grado sound but they also alluded to Grado’s “poorly assembled, cheap & way overpriced products”.  Having owned a few Grado headphones in the past I was dumbfounded by these opinions.  For example at one time I owned the PS1000e which is quite similar to the PS2000e and aesthetically, assembly wise and sound wise it was a fabulous headphone.  I presently own the GS3000e and it’s an absolutely outstanding looking and sounding headphone.


----------



## carboncopy

I am thinking to about to buy a PS1000e. I love my Hemps so much it got me curious about higher-end Grado. Sadly I have no way to try them at home. The question is after reading about the PS1000e is the bass quantity. Can some give a comparsion to Hemp? What the Hemp makes is fantastic for me. Punchy with enough heft and body. If the PS1000e is leaner than they are maybe not for me...


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

BobG55 said:


> So does Superbestaudiofriends members in general.  Last week I was reading some of their posts pertaining to the PS2000e.  Not only were they dissing the Grado sound but they also alluded to Grado’s “poorly assembled, cheap & way overpriced products”.  Having owned a few Grado headphones in the past I was dumbfounded by these opinions.  For example at one time I owned the PS1000e which is quite similar to the PS2000e and aesthetically, assembly wise and sound wise it was a fabulous headphone.  I presently own the GS3000e and it’s an absolutely outstanding looking and sounding headphone.


A brand new SR60E costs 80 bucks and will still look and sound great 20 years from now. "Poorly assembled & overpriced" indeed.


----------



## gregorya (Aug 20, 2020)

flaxton said:


> I have a pair of 125e headphones which I love. Why is there so much hate for these.



I don't think there is hate for the 125e, it's just that it sits in a part of the range of SR series headphones that tends to get skipped over.

Perhaps a bit expensive for someone who wants to try out a Grado and opts for the SR60 or perhaps SR80, as both of those models get lots of praise in the media/online.

If someone starts with either the 60/80 and decides to upgrade, they often skip the 125 in favour of the 225/325 or perhaps a wooden Grado.

I don't see much negative coverage of the 125, just not much coverage at all. Kind of the "middle child syndrome" of the SR line. Perhaps its title should be "the unknown Grado"...


----------



## elvergun

BobG55 said:


> *So does Superbestaudiofriends members in general.*  Last week I was reading some of their posts pertaining to the PS2000e.  Not only were they dissing the Grado sound but they also alluded to Grado’s “poorly assembled, cheap & way overpriced products”.  Having owned a few Grado headphones in the past I was dumbfounded by these opinions.  For example at one time I owned the PS1000e which is quite similar to the PS2000e and aesthetically, assembly wise and sound wise it was a fabulous headphone.  I presently own the GS3000e and it’s an absolutely outstanding looking and sounding headphone.



The circle jerk gang?   They have to say outlandish things -- they are pirates after all.     Some of them do make some interesting observations, but the rest are a bunch of minions just parroting (and amplifying)  information they pick up here and there.    Most of the discussions they have over there are much ado about nothing.


----------



## Gippy (Aug 20, 2020)

carboncopy said:


> I am thinking to about to buy a PS1000e. I love my Hemps so much it got me curious about higher-end Grado. Sadly I have no way to try them at home. The question is after reading about the PS1000e is the bass quantity. Can some give a comparsion to Hemp? What the Hemp makes is fantastic for me. Punchy with enough heft and body. If the PS1000e is leaner than they are maybe not for me...



The stock G pads on all the GS/PS models (except PS500e) impart a U shape on the sound. Switching to other pads will flatten the frequency response a bit. (This is why people say the RS1e is somewhat "dark", as it uses a 50mm driver but has L pads.) In all honesty, you'd probably like the L pads more.

If you're getting it at the retail price, I'd recommend paying $100 more for the GS3000e. It has a more balanced frequency response and is more comfortable because it weighs significantly less. As for the GS2000e, it was a polarizing model because it had the least bass, but also the sharpest treble spike of the bunch.


----------



## Shane D

kmhaynes said:


> so how would you compare the GH2 to the Sundara or HE400?
> (It's curious that the ver. 2020 of the HE400i $170, when the previous version is $450??)



Grado definitely has its own sound and is not really like anything else. I would describe the Sundara as an Elex-Lite. I love the Elex, but they are so intense and dynamic, I find them draining. However I will still wear them for several days straight.  

But then when I slip on the Sundara's everything is just more comfortable, aurally. I only ever heard the HE400 in a store out of my phone and a DAP. Neither was usable.

To me the GH2's are in a class of their own and whenever I switch to anything else, it is a Major change. The GH2's sound like they have very capable bass out of my Violectric amp and my tube amp with a Schiit Loki assisting. 
Of course if I go from Elex's or Fostex's to my Grado's, the Grado's sound HUGELY bass-lite. And then I get curious about bassier tube amps until I calm down and realize it is just a different sound.


----------



## gooeyrich

Is the KSC75 sound signature similar to the Grado house sound? I was reading an old thread(can't seem to locate it at the moment) and there seemed to be some debate as to whether the SRE60 was a linear upgrade.


----------



## johanchandy (Aug 20, 2020)

gooeyrich said:


> Is the KSC75 sound signature similar to the Grado house sound? I was reading an old thread(can't seem to locate it at the moment) and there seemed to be some debate as to whether the SRE60 was a linear upgrade.


Yes it is! I LOVE the ksc75 with yaxi pads, it's a mini grado imho. Depending on my mood I go between the ksc75 and the kph30i, ksc75 is brighter with more energy whereas the kph30i is warmer and more relaxed, both phenominal and insane vfm. I use yaxi pads with both. Have the portapros as well but they don't get use

Between the ksc75 and the sr60e they both have different uses imho, for portable use and for its price the ksc75 is near unparalleled for what it does


----------



## markkr

quick question... how many hours should new RS1e take for breakin?


----------



## donlin

markkr said:


> quick question... how many hours should new RS1e take for breakin?


537


----------



## markkr

donlin said:


> 537



sweet thanks, only 48.3 minutes to go... you were very helpful.


----------



## 534743

markkr said:


> quick question... how many hours should new RS1e take for breakin?


My RS2e needed 50 to start to sound really good. Then another 50 which resulted in some changes but less than before. Then another 100 with minor changes if at all.


----------



## donlin

Steve Guttenberg's video today was about a new Schiit headphone amp but at the end he started talking about the Hemp and said he gets goose bumps just thinking about how great it sounds. He is spot on as usual.


----------



## Jikokaiki (Aug 21, 2020)

I have been thinking about getting a decent pair of closed back headphones, but I don't really speak headphone. So when I read about headphones being warm, cool, bright, soundstage, imaging, analytical, musical, fun, etc I have no idea what any of that means. I have currently have a pair of Grado SR80is that I enjoy. Would it be possible for someone to give me a run down of how these sound? I just need to have some sort of idea what to look for in another pair.

Also, any suggestions on some nice easy to drive closed backs that would be similar to the sr80i would be cool as well


----------



## elvergun

Jikokaiki said:


> Also, any suggestions on some nice easy to drive closed backs that would be similar to the sr80i would be cool as well



The AKG K553 is great headphone.   Buy it from a place with a good return policy in case you don't like it...but if you don't like it, there is something wrong with you.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

https://medium.com/@Xander51/audio-... hisses and other imperfections in recordings.




My favorite closed backs at the moment are my Final Audio Sonorous II. I would call them bright, as compared to my Ultrasones which have big thumping bass and are "warm" I guess. So they're kinda Grado-y, if thats what you're after.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

BobG55 said:


> So do Superbestaudiofriends members in general.  Last week I was reading some of their posts pertaining to the PS2000e.  Not only were they dissing the Grado sound but they also alluded to Grado’s “poorly assembled, cheap & way overpriced products”.  Having owned a few Grado headphones in the past I was dumbfounded by these opinions.  For example at one time I owned the PS1000e which is quite similar to the PS2000e and aesthetically, assembly wise and sound wise it was a fabulous headphone. * I presently own the GS3000e and it’s an absolutely outstanding looking and sounding headphone.*


100% agree.  The GS3000e is an outstanding headphone.   I had the Raal SR1a's both with the Jot R Amp and connected to my Chord Choral Speaker System for a very short time.  I listened to them for literally 20mins, put them both (Jot R and SR1a's) back in their boxes and sent them back to the Dealers.  I then brought out my GS3000e's connected them to my Hugo 2 and laid back to listen to my music for over 1 hour (which went very quickly) with a big grin on my face fully enjoying was I was hearing !....Enough said !


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Shane D said:


> Grado definitely has its own sound and is not really like anything else. I would describe the Sundara as an Elex-Lite. I love the Elex, but they are so intense and dynamic, I find them draining. However I will still wear them for several days straight.
> 
> But then when I slip on the Sundara's everything is just more comfortable, aurally. I only ever heard the HE400 in a store out of my phone and a DAP. Neither was usable.
> 
> ...


If you can afford it....buy the GS3000e's.   They are GH2's on steroids...and much more !


----------



## Shane D

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> If you can afford it....buy the GS3000e's.   They are GH2's on steroids...and much more !



Someday...maybe...when that lotto ticket comes through.


----------



## elvergun

@Bonesy Jonesy, have you tried the GS3000 with L pads (or some other type of pad)?   If so, how does it sound?


----------



## eeagle

Jikokaiki said:


> Also, any suggestions on some nice easy to drive closed backs that would be similar to the sr80i would be cool as well


If you like the Grado style and sound I would recommend the closed back Master and Dynamic MH40


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

elvergun said:


> @Bonesy Jonesy, have you tried the GS3000 with L pads (or some other type of pad)?   If so, how does it sound?


No I haven't tried the L Pads but I have tried the S Pads with my GS3000e's from mr SR80e's.    Definitely no go.   The original G Pads are the way to go as Grado intended for the GS3000e's.  Likewise I tried the G Pads with my SR80e's and they were terrible.  The original Grado S pads for the SR80e's also 100% better.


----------



## johanchandy (Aug 22, 2020)

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Each can is about 4x as expensive as the previous.  How do the quality increases stackup against that price ratio?  lol


I've read a couple of times people saying that the sr225e's are the sweet-spot in the Grado lineup and they're right imho, diminishing returns really kick in strongly after the sr225e. There are certain things that get better the higher you go up the chain, but the actual improvement in sound quality isn't large but it's there.

The sr225e sounds amazing(crazy vfm) but compared to the others it has a grit to the sound which is a plus or a con depending on your preferences(I like it). This grit is amazing for classic rock as it brings guitars alive, it's nice for cellos and violins as well as they come alive as well. The negative is this grit can make the headphone a bit sharp sounding(this makes it a tad fatiguing and harsh), my wife described it as sounding too crisp. Sounds amazing with the stock L-cush pads and it also pairs well with the knock-off G-pads as well.

With the same L-cush pads the Hemp is a smoother sounding SR225e. It sounds very good with the L-cush pads. Where it really separates itself is how it sounds with the stock F-cush pads which makes the sound warmer and more dynamic, but everything is slightly less defined as compared to the L-cush and the bass can sound slightly boomy(with volume) in comparison but it's a fun live sound. It's nice to have both pairs of pads depending upon my mood. Phenomenal headphone and the hemp cups are gorgeous. The Hemp is an absolute winner, very good all-rounder imho.

The GS3000e is the most different, it sounds cavernous in comparison to the other two. It does instruments exceptionally well. Separation is excellent and it never really struggles with really complex parts of music where a ton of things are happening simultaneously. Smooth(for a grado) and a bit more relaxed sounding than the other two. Very picky of the source. The music is not nearly as upfront sounding as the other two headphones. A magnificent headphone that sounds grand.

Note: These headphones pair really well with the Topping NX4. With the Schiit modi 3 and Heresy stack(the modi may be at fault here) the highs of all three were a tad harsh(more so with the sr225e), but with the NX4 the sound overall is smoother, sweeter and more three dimensional sounding with all three headphones, but it really made me fall in love with the gs3000e. Now I'll be looking for a desktop version of this sound, any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

johanchandy said:


> I've read a couple of times people saying that the sr225e's are the sweet-spot in the Grado lineup and they're right imho, diminishing returns really kick in strongly after the sr225e. There are certain things that get better the higher you go up the chain, but the actual improvement in sound quality isn't large but it's there.
> 
> The sr225e sounds amazing(crazy vfm) but compared to the others it has a grit to the sound which is a plus or a con depending on your preferences(I like it). This grit is amazing for classic rock as it brings guitars alive, it's nice for cellos and violins as well as they come alive as well. The negative is this grit can make the headphone a bit sharp sounding(this makes it a tad fatiguing and harsh), my wife described it as sounding too crisp. Sounds amazing with the stock L-cush pads and it also pairs well with the knock-off G-pads as well.
> 
> ...


I am using my GS3000e's with my Chord Hugo 2 which sound fantastic.   So possibly a Chord TT2 or a Dave would be just amazing !


----------



## johanchandy (Aug 22, 2020)

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> I am using my GS3000e's with my Chord Hugo 2 which sound fantastic.   So possibly a Chord TT2 or a Dave would be just amazing !


Thanks! I came across a reddit post stating the mojo sounds pretty similar to the hugo 2 but without all the extra features the hugo 2 has, is this true?

https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones...odimagni/?utm_source=share&utm_medium=ios_app


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

johanchandy said:


> Thanks! I came across a reddit post stating the mojo sounds pretty similar to the hugo 2 but without all the extra features the hugo 2 has, is this true?
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones...odimagni/?utm_source=share&utm_medium=ios_app


Not to my ears.   The Mojo is a great portable DAC Amp, perhaps one of the best for the money and will sound fine with the GS3000e's.    But the Hugo 2 is a big step up from the Mojo as it is much clearer throughout the frequency range, more transparency, deeper and bigger sound stage.  Some people say the Hugo 2 is a colder sounding DAC to the Mojo which it is to a certain extent (mainly due to its transparency and thus poor quality recordings sound sibilant and harsh), but as the GS3000e's have a slight warmth to them  any coldness or sibilance from the Hugo 2 (due to poor quality recordings) is tamed a bit by the GS3000e's.   
I have read from reviews that the GS3000e's scale well on higher quality equipment and more powerful amps.   So I would like to try some higher end equipment and see / hear for myself.


----------



## Jikokaiki

elvergun said:


> The AKG K553 is great headphone.   Buy it from a place with a good return policy in case you don't like it...but if you don't like it, there is something wrong with you.


Thanks for the suggestion! Do you happen to know how those compare to the K371 that have been getting so much hype?



Joaquin Dinero said:


> https://medium.com/@Xander51/audio-dictionary-warm-vs-neutral-vs-bright-and-the-role-your-brain-plays-in-all-this-2ec761759f7b#:~:text=“Bright” is the opposite of warm. Bright gear,to reveal hisses and other imperfections in recordings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for the article! It definitely cleared up some of my confusion! So Grados are considered more on the bright side?  

Thank you for the suggestion! I will look into them!  



eeagle said:


> If you like the Grado style and sound I would recommend the closed back Master and Dynamic MH40



I think I do at least. I don't really have much experience with different headphones outside of Skullcandy but the Grados that I have I enjoy. xD thank you for the recommendation!


----------



## chriscu1

I just got a pair of Hemps delivered today so letting them burn in.  I notice there is a decent amount of creaking around the housing when swiveling.  I assume this is normal given the material?


----------



## eeagle

chriscu1 said:


> I just got a pair of Hemps delivered today so letting them burn in.  I notice there is a decent amount of creaking around the housing when swiveling.  I assume this is normal given the material?


Enjoy the Hemps they are amazing IMO.  Any creaking is pretty normal and will go away after a bit of use.  Grado has used that suspension on all their models for as long as I can remember and it is simple and durable.


----------



## donlin

chriscu1 said:


> I just got a pair of Hemps delivered today so letting them burn in.  I notice there is a decent amount of creaking around the housing when swiveling.  I assume this is normal given the material?


Yes that’s normal. It doesn’t happen when you’re wearing them.


----------



## chriscu1

eeagle said:


> Enjoy the Hemps they are amazing IMO.  Any creaking is pretty normal and will go away after a bit of use.  Grado has used that suspension on all their models for as long as I can remember and it is simple and durable.





donlin said:


> Yes that’s normal. It doesn’t happen when you’re wearing them.



Thanks for verifying.  I haven't had a Grado since the RS1 and SR325 of olden days, but this reminds me of them for sure.  A little more bass and less treble than I remember, but that could also be the pads.


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 22, 2020)

Blackwoof said:


> Reddit hates anything brighter than a HD6XX, The sub spent months and more hating the DT 1990 for it treble. Stopped caring when they went full defensive on the HD820 or bright planar/electrostatic headphones with flat but tight bass(like grado).



Whether Reddit or elsewhere its easier to go with the grain than go against the grain.  Herd behavior. It's also easier on the wallet to justify a HD6xx and some Topping stack that "measures well" even if the actual sound quality is mediocre. Right now my top 3 headphones are HD820, HD700, and Hemp.  I also plan to add an HD800S for late night listening at some point; also interested in demoing GS3000.  But I've had to defend the HD700 on numerous occasions because while its not perfect there is lots to like about it with the right material on the right gear.  I had the HD600 and thought it sounded mundane and unspectacular. I'd take any of the three above over HD6xx.


----------



## fonkepala

ruinedx said:


> Whether Reddit or elsewhere its easier to go with the grain than go against the grain.  Herd behavior. It's also easier on the wallet to justify a HD6xx and some Topping stack that "measures well" even if the actual sound quality is mediocre.



Yup, I don't get the whole thing about 'measuring well' either. IMO, gear that measures well does not necessarily sound good, and gear that sounds great sometimes don't measure well.


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 22, 2020)

fonkepala said:


> Yup, I don't get the whole thing about 'measuring well' either. IMO, gear that measures well does not necessarily sound good, and gear that sounds great sometimes don't measure well.


Pretty simple IMO - it's easy to manufacture something that measures well, doesn't sound good, isn't built well, and is cheap.  It's also psychologically easy to defend/justify a purchase that doesn't sound good, isn't built well, and is cheap by saying it measures well.


----------



## donlin

ruinedx said:


> Whether Reddit or elsewhere its easier to go with the grain than go against the grain.  Herd behavior. It's also easier on the wallet to justify a HD6xx and some Topping stack that "measures well" even if the actual sound quality is mediocre. Right now my top 3 headphones are HD820, HD700, and Hemp.  I also plan to add an HD800S for late night listening at some point; also interested in demoing GS3000.  But I've had to defend the HD700 on numerous occasions because while its not perfect there is lots to like about it with the right material on the right gear.  I had the HD600 and thought it sounded mundane and unspectacular. I'd take any of the three above over HD6xx.


I enjoyed the HD700 quite a bit too. Once when I said that on headfi,  a guy sent me a threatening PM that I reported. He was banned after that.


----------



## elvergun

donlin said:


> I enjoyed the HD700 quite a bit too. Once when I said that on headfi,  a guy sent me a threatening PM that I reported. He was banned after that.



LOL.   What did he say?


----------



## fonkepala

donlin said:


> I enjoyed the HD700 quite a bit too. Once when I said that on headfi,  a guy sent me a threatening PM that I reported. He was banned after that.



Whoa...it's amazing the lengths some people will go to just to make their point known. 😧


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 22, 2020)

donlin said:


> I enjoyed the HD700 quite a bit too. Once when I said that on headfi,  a guy sent me a threatening PM that I reported. He was banned after that.





fonkepala said:


> Whoa...it's amazing the lengths some people will go to just to make their point known. 😧



Protecting the herd narrative 

Actually listening to Star Wars Revenge of the Sith soundtrack on HD700 right now, sounds spectacular.


----------



## donlin

elvergun said:


> LOL.   What did he say?


Paraphrasing that I and all my family members were idiots and if he knew where I lived he’d come over and do something.
All because I liked a headphone that was supposed to be terrible sounding.


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 22, 2020)

donlin said:


> Paraphrasing that I and all my family members were idiots and if he knew where I lived he’d come over and do something.
> All because I liked a headphone that was supposed to be terrible sounding.



The thing is with the HD700 is they boosted 6khz region in the ear/brain's perceived presence/brilliance range to increase perception of soundstage, "big sound."  Same deal as HD8xx except the HD700 doesn't sound as good as HD8xx due to some FR dips w/ its smaller driver/enclosure.

If you pair HD700 with an amp that has harsh treble, it will obviously boost harshness to the extent of being unlistenable on some less refined hardware.  So for someone who just buys HD700 and throws it on whatever hardware with zero planning, it may sound actually terrible and perhaps even painful.  But if you pair it with an amp that more carefully handles treble, it is excellent for many genres of music and retains that large soundstage.


----------



## donlin

ruinedx said:


> The thing is with the HD700 is they boosted 6khz region in the ear/brain's perceived presence/brilliance range to increase perception of soundstage, "big sound."  Same deal as HD8xx except the HD700 doesn't sound as good as HD800 due to some FR dips w/ its smaller driver/enclosure.
> 
> If you pair it with an amp that has harsh treble, it will obviously boost harshness to the extent of being unlistenable on some less refined hardware.  So for someone who just buys HD700 and throws it on whatever hardware with zero planning, it may sound actually terrible and perhaps even painful.  But if you pair it with an amp that more carefully handles treble, it is excellent for many genres of music and retains that large soundstage.


Agree and it was definitely the most comfortable phone I’ve ever owned.


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 22, 2020)

donlin said:


> Agree and it was definitely the most comfortable phone I’ve ever owned.



Yes that is one of the main reasons I still own it.  There is nothing that even comes close in this regard. After a while you forget you are wearing headphones with the HD700.  HD8xx you get that helmet-ish feel with the drivers covering half your face, HD6xx the clamping force gets to you, Hemp the pressure on the ears starts to add up after about an hour.  HD700 just disappears though.


----------



## elvergun

donlin said:


> Paraphrasing that I and all my family members were idiots and if he knew where I lived he’d come over and do something.
> All because I liked a headphone that was supposed to be terrible sounding.



Ha...at least they banned the nut.


----------



## ruhenheiM

donlin said:


> Paraphrasing that I and all my family members were idiots and if he knew where I lived he’d come over and do something.
> All because I liked a headphone that was supposed to be terrible sounding.





elvergun said:


> Ha...at least they banned the nut.



in some places that thing is called passion


----------



## fonkepala

ruhenheiM said:


> in some places that thing is called passion



Ahh, passion...so often misplaced.


----------



## elvergun

ruhenheiM said:


> in some places that thing is called passion


----------



## johanchandy (Aug 22, 2020)

fonkepala said:


> Yup, I don't get the whole thing about 'measuring well' either. IMO, gear that measures well does not necessarily sound good, and gear that sounds great sometimes don't measure well.


True in a sense but most of the better dac and amps that sound good do tend to measure extremely well (eg: THX amps, JDS stuff, newer Schiit stuff, Chord stuff, etc...). Certain issues with dacs and amps can be found from measurements as well. The issue as I see it is that measurements only take us so far as most of the modern stuff measure so well the difference between most of the dacs and amps being recommended shouldn't just be decided upon measurements alone(doubt most of those measurement differences are audible anyway at this point), but how well the dac/amp pairs with a particular set of headphones as they all have their own ways on how they present sound and synergy is important as a result. Dac/amp manufacturers understand this as evidenced by the increasing reliance on filters and digital processing methods to make the sound even better and more natural sounding. That's seen in Chord stuff for example, even though they measure extremely well they sound even better than other dac/amp combos that measure even better because of how effective the combination of already really good hardware pairs with their WTA filter, there's some magic going on there that results in a phenomenal outcome. A lot of Topping stuff have a variety of filters in them to tailor their stuff to various speaker and headphone configurations.
I bought the Schiit Heresy based on how well it measures paired with several respected reviewers stating it sounds phenomenal, almost as good or as good as the thx 789 on a budget. They were right, the heresy is phenomenal with most of my headphones(m1060, hd6xx, m40x, q701), with my HD6xx it sounds as good as my Darkvoice with upgraded tubes, that's no small feat considering the hd6xx's pair so well with OTL amps. But I should have listened to reviewers who warned that the heresy was designed to measure extremely well and for it to be extremely revealing and detailed, as a result the highs can be a tad harsh with headphones that have significant peaks in their treble like Grados, this isn't the problem with the amp, nor the headphones, it's just a pairing problem, I should have probably went with the magni 3+ which is supposed to be the smoother and less harsh sounding of the two amps in instances like this(or a vali 2).

In the end measurements only mean so much to me that I want the dac/amp to be competent, and they do matter as dac/amp manufacturers use higher quality and better components in higher end gear, but pairing obviously matters as well. I don't use my Aune x1s as although it measures well, and as expected it's extremely clean sounding, it's far too sterile sounding for my tastes. ASR gets a lot of flak for relying too much on measurements but I don't see this as an issue at all as Amir includes a subjective listening section in his/her reviews as well and recommendations are made based on both, heck he/she recommended the Darkvoice even though it measured poorly because it sounds good with higher impedance headphones which it does.

My whole argument is that it's not either/or, all of these things matter in the end to a certain extent. I see a lot of animosity between Reddit, Head-Fi, ASR and SPAF on issues like this which is unnecessary, they've all accused the other of being a cult or cirlcle-jerk at some point or the other(I've seen a ton of ridiculous claims on all of these forums in regards to measurements from both sides), we all share the same passion and that's all that should really matter 




ruinedx said:


> Protecting the herd narrative
> 
> Actually listening to Star Wars Revenge of the Sith soundtrack on HD700 right now, sounds spectacular.


Been wanting to hear the HD700, I've heard it described as one of the most Grado sounding of the Sennheisers


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 22, 2020)

johanchandy said:


> Been wanting to hear the HD700, I've heard it described as one of the most Grado sounding of the Sennheisers



This is a good description. It actually has similar genre strengths as the Hemp. The main differences is the hd700 has a wider soundstage and more HF extension, but also is very sensitive to high frequency amplification due to the 6khz peak to achieve the soundstage. So if you have the slightest bit of harshness in your chain the hd700 will bring it out - and this is something you can only find via experimentation. Not that you have to get warm equipment, but on the warm side of neutral instead of analytical side.


----------



## Shane D

johanchandy said:


> True in a sense but most of the better dac and amps that sound good do tend to measure extremely well (eg: THX amps, JDS stuff, newer Schiit stuff, Chord stuff, etc...). Certain issues with dacs and amps can be found from measurements as well. The issue as I see it is that measurements only take us so far as most of the modern stuff measure so well the difference between most of the dacs and amps being recommended shouldn't just be decided upon measurements alone(doubt most of those measurement differences are audible anyway at this point), but how well the dac/amp pairs with a particular set of headphones as they all have their own ways on how they present sound and synergy is important as a result. Dac/amp manufacturers understand this as evidenced by the increasing reliance on filters and digital processing methods to make the sound even better and more natural sounding. That's seen in Chord stuff for example, even though they measure extremely well they sound even better than other dac/amp combos that measure even better because of how effective the combination of already really good hardware pairs with their WTA filter, there's some magic going on there that results in a phenomenal outcome. A lot of Topping stuff have a variety of filters in them to tailor their stuff to various speaker and headphone configurations.
> I bought the Schiit Heresy based on how well it measures paired with several respected reviewers stating it sounds phenomenal, almost as good or as good as the thx 789 on a budget. They were right, the heresy is phenomenal with most of my headphones(m1060, hd6xx, m40x, q701), with my HD6xx it sounds as good as my Darkvoice with upgraded tubes, that's no small feat considering the hd6xx's pair so well with OTL amps. But I should have listened to reviewers who warned that the heresy was designed to measure extremely well and for it to be extremely revealing and detailed, as a result the highs can be a tad harsh with headphones that have significant peaks in their treble like Grados, this isn't the problem with the amp, nor the headphones, it's just a pairing problem, I should have probably went with the magni 3+ which is supposed to be the smoother and less harsh sounding of the two amps in instances like this(or a vali 2).
> 
> In the end measurements only mean so much to me that I want the dac/amp to be competent, and they do matter as dac/amp manufacturers use higher quality and better components in higher end gear, but pairing obviously matters as well. I don't use my Aune x1s as although it measures well, and as expected it's extremely clean sounding, it's far too sterile sounding for my tastes. ASR gets a lot of flak for relying too much on measurements but I don't see this as an issue at all as Amir includes a subjective listening section in his/her reviews as well and recommendations are made based on both, heck he/she recommended the Darkvoice even though it measured poorly because it sounds good with higher impedance headphones which it does.
> ...



I think measurements are fun, but little else. A lot of what they measure is stuff we can't even hear. I have three amps that are, to me, phenomenal. None are known to measure especially well. I did own a THX amp (SMSL SP200) and I was not very pleased with it.


----------



## johanchandy

Shane D said:


> I think measurements are fun, but little else. A lot of what they measure is stuff we can't even hear. I have three amps that are, to me, phenomenal. None are known to measure especially well. I did own a THX amp (SMSL SP200) and I was not very pleased with it.


"A lot of what they measure is stuff we can't even hear." Is there an echo in here lol? I've literally already stated this but as a blanket statement it's just not true which was my point, an obvious example being the darkvoice, pairing is super important or the measured flaws are apparent. Btw most of what is considered not measuring well in modern dacs and amps still measure well so it depends on the specific claim being made, I've seen people stating the chord mojo doesn't measure well(After ASR's review) when it actually measures extremely well, it just measures less well than some of it's competitors which is saying little as at this level the differences may not be audible and its filter as well as its sound profile are a large part of why it works so well beyond the obvious hardware specs. Also it's hard to tell when measured audio flaws are covered with filters and tailored sound signatures, but then at that point the flaw would stop being a flaw. Just saying you like some amps more than others regardless of measurements doesn't mean anything unless a specific claim is being made because there is a myriad of factors at play.




ruinedx said:


> This is a good description. It actually has similar genre strengths as the Hemp. The main differences is the hd700 has a wider soundstage and more HF extension, but also is very sensitive to high frequency amplification due to the 6khz peak to achieve the soundstage. So if you have the slightest bit of harshness in your chain the hd700 will bring it out - and this is something you can only find via experimentation. Not that you have to get warm equipment, but on the warm side of neutral instead of analytical side.


Awesome, I've got to listen to it now!


----------



## Gippy

The HD700, from what little I heard of it, was confusing. The mids slope down from 1k, which is different than Grado in that all of Grado's headphones have a mids rise from 1k-4k. So it's not as in-your-face as a Grado, but it's more sibilant. Maybe this works for some people but not for me.


----------



## elvergun

A GS2000e was listed in the sales forum today...and it sold in 5 minutes.   Holy crap!!!

Maybe Grado headphones are more in demand nowadays.


----------



## Shane D

johanchandy said:


> Just saying you like some amps more than others regardless of measurements doesn't mean anything unless a specific claim is being made because there is a myriad of factors at play.



I think you read a lot more into my post than what I meant. I was simply stating that measurements really don't matter unless they show an obvious defect. We all like to check them to see if our gear measures well to make us feel better about our purchase decision.

All that matters is how it sounds. I have gone through almost thirty pairs of headphones in the last six years. And about ten amplifiers in the last eighteen months. 
I bought products based on ASR ratings and reviews and was very disappointed.

To each, their own. But how it sounds is ALL that matters.


----------



## johanchandy

Shane D said:


> I think you read a lot more into my post than what I meant. I was simply stating that measurements really don't matter unless they show an obvious defect. We all like to check them to see if our gear measures well to make us feel better about our purchase decision.
> 
> All that matters is how it sounds. I have gone through almost thirty pairs of headphones in the last six years. And about ten amplifiers in the last eighteen months.
> I bought products based on ASR ratings and reviews and was very disappointed.
> ...


We agree that how it sounds is what matters but I am yet to hear an amp that measures well that wasn't competent, whether I liked it or not is an entirely different question and there seems to be a conflation between the two.


----------



## lumohomo06

Gippy said:


> The HD700, from what little I heard of it, was confusing. The mids slope down from 1k, which is different than Grado in that all of Grado's headphones have a mids rise from 1k-4k. So it's not as in-your-face as a Grado, but it's more sibilant. Maybe this works for some people but not for me.



I owned a pair of HD700 before, they don't sound like Grado, as far as I remember.


----------



## Shane D

Shane D said:


> I think you read a lot more into my post than what I meant. I was simply stating that measurements really don't matter unless they show an obvious defect. We all like to check them to see if our gear measures well to make us feel better about our purchase decision.
> 
> All that matters is how it sounds. I have gone through almost thirty pairs of headphones in the last six years. And about ten amplifiers in the last eighteen months.
> I bought products based on ASR ratings and reviews and was very disappointed.
> ...





johanchandy said:


> We agree that how it sounds is what matters but I am yet to hear an amp that measures well that wasn't competent, whether I liked it or not is an entirely different question and there seems to be a conflation between the two.



Well there is where we disagree. I had a THX amp and I thought it sucked. It was NOT good with bright 'phones. However it did clean up my Fostex 'phones. Sucked with my Grado's, Sundara's and Elex's.

Sound is king, which is why I have bought AND sold so many audio products, at a loss of course.

At least 2020 has been a banner year for me getting good gear.  
It will be my only good memories of 2020.


----------



## ruinedx

Gippy said:


> The HD700, from what little I heard of it, was confusing. The mids slope down from 1k, which is different than Grado in that all of Grado's headphones have a mids rise from 1k-4k. So it's not as in-your-face as a Grado, but it's more sibilant. Maybe this works for some people but not for me.



Not sibilant on my setup


----------



## johanchandy (Aug 22, 2020)

Shane D said:


> Well there is where we disagree. I had a THX amp and I thought it sucked. It was NOT good with bright 'phones. However it did clean up my Fostex 'phones. Sucked with my Grado's, Sundara's and Elex's.
> 
> Sound is king, which is why I have bought AND sold so many audio products, at a loss of course.
> 
> ...


Your example is clearly a pairing issue, I wouldn't fault the amp in that case, nor the headphones. The schiit heresy sounds similar to the thx amps and it isn't great with headphones that have significant peaks in their treble which is the case with all the bright headphones you mentioned. On the other hand with the right headphones those amps are phenominal. But that's the same story with anything in audio the right pairing is king. Saying an amp isn't good just because of a poor pairing doesn't make sense tbh.

I'm glad 2020 was a good audio year for you though 👍

I'm lucky to have really good audio stores near where I live so I can test a lot of the gear I buy or to know what all is out there, they won't have everything ofcourse


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 22, 2020)

johanchandy said:


> Your example is clearly a pairing issue, I wouldn't fault the amp in that case, nor the headphones. The schiit heresy sounds similar to the thx amps and it isn't great with headphones that have significant peaks in their treble which is the case with all the bright headphones you mentioned. On the other hand with the right headphones those amps are phenominal. But that's the same story with anything in audio the right pairing is king. Saying an amp isn't good just because of a poor pairing doesn't make sense tbh.


The reason it doesn't pair well is because the amp/dac has harsh highs. The headphones with treble peaks then magnify the amp/dac's harsh highs and they are revealed as harsh. You could blame the headphone for putting a magnifying glass on the amp/dac's high frequencies, but you could also blame the amp for handling the high frequencies poorly. I can't think of a pairing where one would actually want harsh highs on the amp, though there are headphones with the highs rolled off that will disguise them.


----------



## johanchandy (Aug 22, 2020)

ruinedx said:


> The reason it doesn't pair well is because the amp has harsh highs. The headphones with treble peaks then magnify the harsh highs and they are revealed as harsh. You could blame the headphone for putting a magnifying glass on the high frequencies, but you could also blame the amp for handling the high frequencies poorly. I can't think of a pairing where one would actually want harsh highs, though there are headphones with the highs rolled off that will disguise them.


It's false to say the amp has harsh highs as with most headphones I have and have heard on them there is zero harshness, especially with neutral headphones, heck it's not bad with the q701 either. It's only harsh with headphones that have obvious massive spikes in the treble region. In this case these headphones would be at fault and are better paired with amps that play with the highs to make them sound smoother. The heresy measures dead flat. Even if it had a hot treble it only sounds harsh with really bright headphones so again that's a pairing issue where the headphone and the amp both increase the treble leading to the harshness.


----------



## johanchandy

The Grado gs3000e's 5-6k peak is obvious which is why I'm looking for an amp that is warmer and smooths the highs


----------



## ruinedx

johanchandy said:


> It's false to say the amp has harsh highs as with most headphones I have and have heard on them there is zero harshness, especially with neutral headphones, heck it's not bad with the q701 either. It's only harsh with headphones that have obvious massive spikes in the treble region. In this case these headphones would be at fault and are better paired with amps that play with the highs to make them sound smoother. The heresy measures dead flat. Even if it had a hot treble it only sounds harsh with really bright headphones so again that's a pairing issue where the headphone and the amp both increase the treble leading to the harshness.
> 
> The Grado gs3000e's 5-6k peak is obvious which is why I'm looking for an amp that is warmer and smooths the highs


The quicker you lose the idea that measuring flat with no distortion means good sounding audio, the quicker you will have good sounding audio. Of course if you use a headphone that rolls off highs or doesn't amplify them the quality of the highs will be less important.

I don't have the gs3000 but I have the hd820 and hd700 which also have 6k peak - the Musical Fidelity MX-DAC plus Monolith Liquid Platinum w/ stock tubes I have found is a neutral-ish combination that artfully handles the highs without sounding overly warm nor harsh.


----------



## johanchandy (Aug 22, 2020)

ruinedx said:


> The quicker you lose the idea that measuring flat with no distortion means good sounding audio, the quicker you will have good sounding audio.


I don't follow, I don't believe that. You missread my posts.

If I believed that why on earth would I own a Grado lol


----------



## Shane D

johanchandy said:


> Your example is clearly a pairing issue, I wouldn't fault the amp in that case, nor the headphones. The schiit heresy sounds similar to the thx amps and it isn't great with headphones that have significant peaks in their treble which is the case with all the bright headphones you mentioned. On the other hand with the right headphones those amps are phenominal. But that's the same story with anything in audio the right pairing is king. Saying an amp isn't good just because of a poor pairing doesn't make sense tbh.
> 
> I'm glad 2020 was a good audio year for you though 👍
> 
> I'm lucky to have really good audio stores near where I live so I can test a lot of the gear I buy or to know what all is out there, they won't have everything ofcourse



I blame the amp for being harsh and not handling my favourite headphones competently. All three are well regarded headphones and very popular. The amp is very limited in what it can play nicely with and I don't want a product that only works well sometimes. I started my amp binging in March of 2019 with a Burson Fun-Classic. I have yet to buy an amp (besides the THX) that couldn't play nice with Grado's, Beyer's, Hifiman's and Focals. Even my cheapies.

When I bought it the buzz was that THX amps were neutral, flat and "unflavoured". That was not at all true. They are far from neutral.

I am envious of your access to stocking audio stores, although I find that it always takes at least a few weeks to find out if a product will work for me. But it would be fun to test.


----------



## johanchandy (Aug 22, 2020)

Shane D said:


> I blame the amp for being harsh and not handling my favourite headphones competently. All three are well regarded headphones and very popular. The amp is very limited in what it can play nicely with and I don't want a product that only works well sometimes. I started my amp binging in March of 2019 with a Burson Fun-Classic. I have yet to buy an amp (besides the THX) that couldn't play nice with Grado's, Beyer's, Hifiman's and Focals. Even my cheapies.
> 
> When I bought it the buzz was that THX amps were neutral, flat and "unflavoured". That was not at all true. They are far from neutral.
> 
> I am envious of your access to stocking audio stores, although I find that it always takes at least a few weeks to find out if a product will work for me. But it would be fun to test.


It pairs well with a ton of headphones, you tend to like headphones that emphasize the treble quite a bit, that's fine but then saying because the pairing is bad so the amp is bad is downright silly, even if the amp was on the bright side of neutral which would be a subjective claim. That's as silly as blaming a warm amp for being overly warm when you pair it with a warm headphone.

The thx amps are extremely well received.

If you live in Canada and live near Toronto you should check out "Headphoneshop", I used to go there for years after work listening to the gear there, the owner is a great guy and loves audio


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 22, 2020)

johanchandy said:


> It pairs well with a ton of headphones, you tend to like headphones that emphasize the treble quite a bit, that's fine but then saying because the pairing is bad so the amp is bad is downright silly, even if the amp was on the bright side of neutral which would be a subjective claim. That's as silly as blaming a warm amp for being overly warm when you pair it with a warm headphone.
> 
> If you live in Canada and live near Toronto you should check out "Headphoneshop", I used to go there for years after work listening to the gear there, the owner is a great guy and loves audio


It's not as simple as bright amp + bright headphone = too bright and warm amp + warm headphone = too warm

For instance Liquid Platinum amp pairs well with both bright and warm headphones. You can use a hd650 or hd800S on it and both sound excellent.  It's neutral-ish, but artfully handles the highs and mids for both warm and bright headphones

Bright headphones simply magnify higher frequencies (6khz typical) by 4-5db. If that sounds really bad on your amp then your amp isn't doing so great with that frequency range, which becomes evident once it's exposed with a brighter headphone. It might sound okay with a darker headphone because rolling off those frequencies will essentially make them go away.

There really is no pairing instance I could think of when someone would want an amp that has harshness in the high frequencies. But there are pairings that will work despite the amp when a headphone rolls off/de-emphasizes the offending frequencies.


----------



## johanchandy (Aug 22, 2020)

ruinedx said:


> It's not as simple as bright amp + bright headphone = too bright and warm amp + warm headphone = too warm
> 
> For instance Liquid Platinum amp pairs well with both bright and warm headphones. You can use a hd650 or hd800S on it and both sound excellent.  It's neutral-ish, but artfully handles the highs and mids for both warm and bright headphones
> 
> ...


Except it's only been harsh with grados and not with anything else in my experience. These amps are super popular and for good reason, they have been reviewed extensively and sound phenomenal even with revealing headphones(including quite a few shane mentions). I don't know what the liquid platinum does and can't know without going into it more to know what exactly it is doing. 

In many cases what people have done is realised the flaw is in the headphone and eq'ed the flaw away.

Personally it seems to me shane just doesn't like the sound of the amp but that's his personal subjective view, then going and saying the amp is bad doesn't follow, at the most he personally doesn't like it or the pairing and that's it.

It's incorrect to say the headphones are just emphasizing the harshness that already exists when that's not the case. Have you tried increasing an already existing peak further? It gets harsh. Or if a headphone has a harsh peak which gets smoothed with an amp that smooths the highs and you then try it with an amp that doesn't do that, it's going to sound harsh.

There seems to be a strong unfounded need in the group to just blame the amp which I find completely unsubstantiated, just asserting something doesn't make it so.


----------



## johanchandy (Aug 22, 2020)

ruinedx said:


> It's not as simple as bright amp + bright headphone = too bright and warm amp + warm headphone = too warm


I never said it was that simple, I've been the one arguing for nuance here, arguing that there are many factors instead of hur dur amp bad(based on whether they subjectively like the amp or not I might add which makes no sense)


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 22, 2020)

johanchandy said:


> I never said it was that simple, I've been the one arguing for nuance here, arguing that there are many factors instead of hur dur amp bad



In my experience some dac/amps just are bad at certain things, even expensive ones that get good reviews from various sources.

Like the now discontinued Oppo HA-1 got good reviews at the time, yet it had some of the most strident highs I've heard in an amp/dac combo.  Amazing so much engineering went into that box and it ended up sounding so poor compared to other cheaper amp/dacs.  I was dumbfounded at how bad it sounded and was kind upset given how much it cost.

The thing is, unless you are using a headphone / speaker / etc that exposes the device's weakness you might never know the weakness exists.  So if you use a mid-heavy headphone on an amp/dac with strident highs you might never notice it.  Do you know what headphone the THX amps are most frequently paired with by users?  The HD6xx, which has relaxed treble.  So that headphone does a good job of hiding any treble deficiencies, and if you used it to review a THX amp I'm sure the amp would sound fine.


----------



## Gippy

johanchandy said:


> If you live in Canada and live near Toronto you should check out "Headphoneshop", I used to go there for years after work listening to the gear there, the owner is a great guy and loves audio



What irony in recommending a shop that dropped Grado because the owner claimed they didn't sell, and that he thinks their headphones suck


----------



## Shane D

johanchandy said:


> It pairs well with a ton of headphones, you tend to like headphones that emphasize the treble quite a bit, that's fine but then saying because the pairing is bad so the amp is bad is downright silly, even if the amp was on the bright side of neutral which would be a subjective claim. That's as silly as blaming a warm amp for being overly warm when you pair it with a warm headphone.
> 
> The thx amps are extremely well received.
> 
> If you live in Canada and live near Toronto you should check out "Headphoneshop", I used to go there for years after work listening to the gear there, the owner is a great guy and loves audio



Far from Toronto. 
The THX amps are inferior to me, in my situation. Specifically the SMSL SP200.
I don't understand why you keep saying that my opinions on this gear are not valid?

They are as valid as yours, if not more. I don't care if you're a THX fanboy, that is not relative to my opinions.

THX amps are not universally loved, contrary to what you might say.

You should keep in mind that just about everything on internet forums is just an opinion or a related experience.


----------



## johanchandy

ruinedx said:


> In my experience some dac/amps just are bad at certain things, even expensive ones that get good reviews from various sources.
> 
> Like the now discontinued Oppo HA-1 got good reviews at the time, yet it had some of the most strident highs I've heard in an amp.  Amazing so much engineering went into that box and it ended up sounding so poor.  I was dumbfounded at how bad it sounded and was kind upset given how much it cost.
> 
> The thing is, unless you are using a headphone / speaker / etc that exposes the device's weakness you might never know the weakness exists.  So if you use a mid-heavy headphone on an amp/dac with strident highs you might never notice it.  Do you know what headphone the THX amps are most frequently paired with by users?  The HD6xx, which has relaxed treble.  So that headphone does a good job of hiding any treble deficiencies, and if you used it to review a THX amp I'm sure the amp would sound fine.


You're again asserting without evidence. The highs are crystal clear with my q701 and modded m1060, it's only harsh with my grados and suprise surprise grados are known to have harsh highs and pairings are important as a result to "fix" them. Within the youtube audio community and other  online audio communities these amps are used and reviewed with tons of different headphones.


----------



## johanchandy

Gippy said:


> What irony in recommending a shop that dropped Grado because the owner claimed they didn't sell, and that he thinks their headphones suck


What's the irony there? Charles doesn't like Grados so?


----------



## johanchandy

Shane D said:


> Far from Toronto.
> The THX amps are inferior to me, in my situation. Specifically the SMSL SP200.
> I don't understand why you keep saying that my opinions on this gear are not valid?
> 
> ...


We're getting into semantics here and you're twisting my arguments. My issue with your claims is that you don't like an amp hence it's not a good amp, silly reasoning imho. I don't like the aune x1s but I can't deny it's very clean and technically impressive, I personally don't like how sterile sounding it is so it doesn't suit my tastes, I wouldn't then claim it's a bad amp.

I never said the thx amps were universally loved, so please don't put words into my mouth, I said they were well received which they were.


----------



## johanchandy

Gippy said:


> What irony in recommending a shop that dropped Grado because the owner claimed they didn't sell, and that he thinks their headphones suck


This actually helps me illustrate the problem I have with shanes argument, do grado suck just because the owner personally didn't like them? Ofcourse not, that's his own subjective view of Grado headphones


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 23, 2020)

johanchandy said:


> The Grado gs3000e's 5-6k peak is obvious which is why I'm looking for an amp that is warmer and smooths the highs



You said this on the previous page. I can attest to the below amp sounding great with HD820/HD700 which also have a 6khz peak.  Why dont u give it a shot while its still on sale for 40% off? 30 day money back guarantee.
https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=33305

Note tho the balanced jack is where the good sound is on this, so you if you dont have XLR headphone terminations I wouldn't bother.  also needs 100 hours of audio playback to burn in the tubes for full potential.


----------



## johanchandy

ruinedx said:


> You said this on the previous page. I can attest to the below amp sounding great with HD820/HD700 which also have a 6khz peak.  Why dont u give it a shot while its still on sale for 40% off? 30 day money back guarantee.
> https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=33305
> 
> Note tho the balanced jack is where the good sound is on this, so you if you dont have XLR headphone terminations I wouldn't bother.  also needs 100 hours of audio playback to burn in the tubes for full potential.


Thanks! That price is awesome! The gs3000e I own doesn't have a xlr termination though .


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 23, 2020)

johanchandy said:


> Thanks! That price is awesome! The gs3000e I own doesn't have a xlr termination though .


Bottlehead Mainline (better for grado than crack)


----------



## johanchandy (Aug 23, 2020)

ruinedx said:


> Bottlehead Mainline (better for grado than crack)


Awesome! Didn't know about this bottlehead. Will look into this, thank you!!


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 23, 2020)

johanchandy said:


> Awesome! Didn't know about this bottlehead. Will look into this, thank you!!


Another option grado can prob reterminate your headphone as XLR for a fee. A lot of the affordable high quality amps (LP, V280) etc have by far best sonic performance on balanced out. I know they charge $170 to do so on a new purchase.


----------



## johanchandy

ruinedx said:


> Another option grado can prob reterminate your headphone as XLR for a fee. A lot of the affordable high quality amps (LP, V280) etc have by far best sonic performance on balanced out


True, will look into getting this done, this may be the better option for me 👍


----------



## ruinedx

johanchandy said:


> True, will look into getting this done, this may be the better option for me 👍


Another option: http://www.garage1217.com/garage1217_diy_tube_headphone_amplifiers_002.htm


----------



## johanchandy

ruinedx said:


> Another option: http://www.garage1217.com/garage1217_diy_tube_headphone_amplifiers_002.htm


Oh wow it's quite affordable, have you heard this one? Seems cheap enough to try it out 😍


----------



## ruinedx

johanchandy said:


> Oh wow it's quite affordable, have you heard this one? Seems cheap enough to try it out 😍


I haven't heard it but it's known for being warmish and sounding good


----------



## johanchandy

ruinedx said:


> I haven't heard it but it's known for being warmish and sounding good


Thank you for your help, these all seem to be awesome options and it gives me a lot of food for thought to contemplate the direction I should take


----------



## audiobomber (Aug 23, 2020)

Electronics can measure extremely well and sound awful, or vice versa. If you want to buy based on measurements, I have no beef with that, but if you are an audiophile and not a technophile you still need to listen, preferably over a longer term with at least one comparator, or you might well end up with lab grade measurements but very mediocre sound.

I use an Audiolab 8200CD in my headphone system. It has seven selectable digital filters, some of which would do impeccably well based on static measurements. The filter I prefer would be reviled at ASR. Here's a quote from the designer, John Westlake, who has designed award-winning digital gear that has sold in the millions, for Pink Triangle, Cambridge Audio, Audiolab, Pro-ject and others:

_"Such a great question, the "Power" that sites like ASR are gaining is really concerning and detrimental to the end sound quality IME. The trouble with the guys on ASR is that they ONLY judge a products performance via "simplistic" technical measurements and IME this does a massive disservice to the general HiFi community - especially those who are scared to listen for themselves...

Take for example the little ProJect S2 Prebox DAC (which is still one of the best selling DAC's at its price point), I was essentially forced by my "Concern" of such technophiles as ASR to include user selectable modes - Best measurement and Best quality... Having such a mode on one of my designs, I get decent feedback from a large number of users and apart from the predictable "Narrow Minded" Technophiles I know of no one who prefers the Measurement mode for listening..." 
https://www.diyaudio.com/forums/digital-line-level/331363-ak4499eq-dac-25.html#post6130649_

Static measurements do not determine sound quality, because music is not a static signal, it is endlessly dynamic, which confounds easy measurement. Music reproduction is technical, but it is also art. I do pay attention to measurements, but listening is my main and final criterion.


----------



## fonkepala

audiobomber said:


> Electronics can measure extremely well and sound awful, or vice versa. If you want to buy based on measurements, I have no beef with that, but if you are an audiophile and not a technophile you still need to listen, preferably over a longer term with at least one comparator, or you might well end up with lab grade measurements but very mediocre sound.
> 
> I use an Audiolab 8200CD in my headphone system. It has seven selectable digital filters, some of which would do impeccably well based on static measurements. The filter I prefer would be reviled at ASR.
> 
> ...



Well said. I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## THGM

What is important to consider with measurements is, _why_ is a piece of gear being measured and _how_ is it being measured.... 
Far better to listen with your own ears and reach your own conclusions as to how it sounds.


----------



## elvergun

johanchandy said:


> Oh wow it's quite affordable, have you heard this one? Seems cheap enough to try it out 😍



I have one...and I likey with my Grados.   They are affordable, but they punch above their weight.


----------



## Gippy

johanchandy said:


> True, will look into getting (XLR retermination) done, this may be the better option for me 👍



$170 USD to get this done by Grado is a colossal ripoff. You can do it yourself by getting a soldering iron, some lead solder, and the parts:

https://www.avshop.ca/wire-amp-cabl...-nc4mxx-b-4-pin-xlr-male-connector-black-gold
https://www.avshop.ca/wire-amp-cabl...c4fxx-b-4-pin-xlr-female-connector-black-gold
An additional benefit is that by doing this and snipping 1 foot off your cable, you'll get an XLR4 to 1/4" adapter. If you want someone to this for you, try https://www.electronicsfirstaid.com/


----------



## eeagle

ruinedx said:


> You said this on the previous page. I can attest to the below amp sounding great with HD820/HD700 which also have a 6khz peak.  Why dont u give it a shot while its still on sale for 40% off? 30 day money back guarantee.
> https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=33305
> 
> Note tho the balanced jack is where the good sound is on this, so you if you dont have XLR headphone terminations I wouldn't bother.  also needs 100 hours of audio playback to burn in the tubes for full potential.


After hearing many mention the LP and it currently being sale priced, I spent a bit of time considering it and read the LP thread where there were numerous complaints about non-linear volume controls and tight XLR connectors which deterred me from ordering one.  Glad you have worked around these QC bugs, but for me I am not ready to go down that path.  One certainly does not need that kind of power to drive the efficient Grado HPs.  I'll stick with the Spark.


----------



## johanchandy (Aug 23, 2020)

audiobomber said:


> Electronics can measure extremely well and sound awful, or vice versa. If you want to buy based on measurements, I have no beef with that, but if you are an audiophile and not a technophile you still need to listen, preferably over a longer term with at least one comparator, or you might well end up with lab grade measurements but very mediocre sound.


Is this directed at me? If this is then it would be a really odd retort as I have argued repeatedly that what makes something sound a particular way is multivariate, you're mostly agreeing with me. It seems you based off of your argument based off somebody arguing for buying something based off of measurements alone(which you state and follow with people needing to listen as well) which hasn't been argued here, you've essentially constructed a strawman. I have also argued FOR filters and the like if it improves how something sounds at the detriment of how something measures(my mojo and topping examples).
But I have to disagree when people make blanket statements like "electronics can measure really well and sound awful", do you have an example of this? When people bring up statements like this they tend to be still talking about dacs and amps that still measure really well(Chord mojo for example), it's basically a useless semantic game people play saying things don't measure well when in reality we're talking about a minor hit in how something measures because of some additional form of processing going on in the form of filters and the like. Or they tend to be talking about bad pairings which is unfair to the electronics being questioned. We have repeatedly been talking of the heresy and the thx amps, they both measure well and sound great in the right scenarios, but they obviously don't suit every situation or tastes but that's par for course for most things in audio, the thx amps a bit more as they can be a bit unrelenting, as opposed to other sources which are more forgiving


----------



## johanchandy

Gippy said:


> $170 USD to get this done by Grado is a colossal ripoff. You can do it yourself by getting a soldering iron, some lead solder, and the parts:
> 
> https://www.avshop.ca/wire-amp-cabl...-nc4mxx-b-4-pin-xlr-male-connector-black-gold
> https://www.avshop.ca/wire-amp-cabl...c4fxx-b-4-pin-xlr-female-connector-black-gold
> An additional benefit is that by doing this and snipping 1 foot off your cable, you'll get an XLR4 to 1/4" adapter. If you want someone to this for you, try https://www.electronicsfirstaid.com/


Awesome thank you! I love diy stuff and this seems simple enough to do. It does give me pause to work on such an expensive headphone though



THGM said:


> What is important to consider with measurements is, _why_ is a piece of gear being measured and _how_ is it being measured....
> Far better to listen with your own ears and reach your own conclusions as to how it sounds.


Agreed


----------



## ruhenheiM

audiobomber said:


> Electronics can measure extremely well and sound awful, or vice versa. If you want to buy based on measurements, I have no beef with that, but if you are an audiophile and not a technophile you still need to listen, preferably over a longer term with at least one comparator, or you might well end up with lab grade measurements but very mediocre sound.
> 
> I use an Audiolab 8200CD in my headphone system. It has seven selectable digital filters, some of which would do impeccably well based on static measurements. The filter I prefer would be reviled at ASR. Here's a quote from the designer, John Westlake, who has designed award-winning digital gear that has sold in the millions, for Pink Triangle, Cambridge Audio, Audiolab, Pro-ject and others:
> 
> ...


well said.

most of the people in the forums who into measurements, do not know a damn thing how to build amplifier anyway(diy), let alone reading schematic. most speaker designers like andrew jones always said, measurement is only part of a job, it's not how well the measurement look like, it's a matter of what do you measure, how do you measure, and how to interpret those data. in his early years in kef he basically spending time in research department, how to measure channel or noise cancellation something like that if i remember it correctly, he said you have no idea how hard and long the research was just to know how to measure it right and correctly. if a person like him who have background in acoustic engineering and electrical engineering, years of experience working in industry like kef, infinity, tad/pioneer, and elac still not even 100% sure about measurement, what are the chances of some unknown internet people have about measurement really?


----------



## johanchandy (Aug 23, 2020)

ruhenheiM said:


> it's not how well the measurement look like, it's a matter of what do you measure, how do you measure, and how to interpret those data.


The first part is an odd statement as what we're deciding on how well something measures is contingent on what is being measured. The rest I wholly agree


----------



## ruhenheiM (Aug 23, 2020)

johanchandy said:


> The first part is an odd statement as how well something measures is contingent on what is being measured. The rest I wholly agree


that's what andrew jones said, there are few of full interview of him on youtube, like 1-2hours interviews each. i don't have background in acoustic nor electrical engineering, i also have no idea. he did elaborate a little bit about those statement but since i don't have background in that department,i can't fully grasp the idea. but he basically said when you measure stuff, you're not only measure that certain thing, like speakers for some instance, there are many things creating sound, when you measured speakers and you see the graph, how certain of you that those graphs only show speakers measurement, how about other noise from the room or from the cabinet,static noise,electrical noise, stuff like that, that's why how you measure and how to interpret those data comes into equation


----------



## fonkepala

Perhaps we should abstain from taking things too seriously/personally and agree to disagree. Plus, the discussion these last few pages have been off topic.


----------



## johanchandy

ruhenheiM said:


> that's what andrew jones said, there are few of full interview of him on youtube, like 1-2hours interviews each. i don't have background in acoustic nor electrical engineering, i also have no idea. he did elaborate a little bit about those statement but since i don't have background in that department,i can't fully grasp the idea. but he basically said when you measure stuff, you're not only measure only that certain thing, like speakers for some instance, there are many things creating sound, when you measured speakers and you see the graph, how certain of you that those graphs only measured the speakers, how about other noise from the room or from the cabinet,static noise,electrical noise, stuff like that, that's why how you measure and how to interpret those data comes into equation


I agree with what you're saying here and I'm a big fan of Andrew Jones. I've also argued that what makes something sound is multivariate so no disagreement there. The issue I have from the statement is from a logic standpoint as he seems to contradict himself(if he did infact say that), what we're deciding on how well something measures is contingent on what is being measured


----------



## johanchandy (Aug 23, 2020)

fonkepala said:


> Perhaps we should abstain from taking things too seriously/personally and agree to disagree. Plus, the discussion these last few pages have been off topic.


Agreed it's off topic. I won't post anymore on this topic. I wish it was just a disagreement but the only thing I've found frustrating is when I repeatedly get responses to my arguments based on things which I haven't argued, wouldn't that frustrate anyone? lol


----------



## ruhenheiM

johanchandy said:


> I agree with what you're saying here and I'm a big fan of Andrew Jones. I've also argued that what makes something sound is multivariate so no disagreement there. The issue I have from the statement is from a logic standpoint as he seems to contradict himself(if he did infact say that), what we're deciding on how well something measures is contingent on what is being measured



there are still plenty of stuff need to be study and research on audio world, most of the research have been done by companies in the industry, not many have been published, and we still not 100% know how our brain interpret sound so to take a hard line based on just measurement it's a bit extreme for something basically still questionable in some parts in my opinion. one quote from andrew jones which i love was when he discuss about research, if i knew what i'm doing it won't be a research, research is something still unknown that's why you research on them.if you already i know it, it's called development, big difference

you should watch his interview, plenty interesting stuff, here is some quick video which he discuss about measurement


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 23, 2020)

eeagle said:


> After hearing many mention the LP and it currently being sale priced, I spent a bit of time considering it and read the LP thread where there were numerous complaints about non-linear volume controls and tight XLR connectors which deterred me from ordering one.  Glad you have worked around these QC bugs, but for me I am not ready to go down that path.  One certainly does not need that kind of power to drive the efficient Grado HPs.  I'll stick with the Spark.


It does have imperfect QC (fyi my XLR issue fixed in replacement). The volume knob isn't a big deal at all in newer units - just turn it at a normal speed and there is no issue. There will be a small range but it's very precise in turning so not something to get worked up over.

For a frame of reference, it sounds 90% as good as a $3000 liquid crimson and even adds XLR input / full balanced LC didn't have so these are forgivable issues.


----------



## Halimj7

Bismillah 

What makes a Grado unique from other headphones?


----------



## ruinedx

johanchandy said:


> Thank you for your help, these all seem to be awesome options and it gives me a lot of food for thought to contemplate the direction I should take






elvergun said:


> I have one...and I likey with my Grados.   They are affordable, but they punch above their weight.



See Johan, my recommendations are on the money 😁


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 23, 2020)

Halimj7 said:


> Bismillah
> 
> What makes a Grado unique from other headphones?


More spartan ergonomic design philosophy and more exciting/fun FR response than Sennheiser HD6XX and lower series.  Don't know what you have but may require a better amp than what you have due to treble excitement. Higher end grado treble excitement more similar to Sennheiser HD7xx/hd8xx series.


----------



## donlin

Halimj7 said:


> Bismillah
> 
> What makes a Grado unique from other headphones?


It mainly seems to be different sonic design goals. The typical audiophile headphone goes for wide frequency response, wide soundstage and high resolution of detail. On the other hand the grado sound is more about recreating the energy and excitement of live music with  up front mids, great dynamics and rhythm/timing. They are not as refined but usually more energetic.


----------



## johanchandy (Aug 23, 2020)

ruhenheiM said:


> there are still plenty of stuff need to be study and research on audio world, most of the research have been done by companies in the industry, not many have been published, and we still not 100% know how our brain interpret sound so to take a hard line based on just measurement it's a bit extreme for something basically still questionable in some parts in my opinion. one quote from andrew jones which i love was when he discuss about research, if i knew what i'm doing it won't be a research, research is something still unknown that's why you research on them.if you already i know it, it's called development, big difference
> 
> you should watch his interview, plenty interesting stuff, here is some quick video which he discuss about measurement



Thanks for sharing that interview, i've already watched it(I really like the audiophiliacs channel and I own the budget speakers Jones designed which I love). You may have to go over my posts again if you think I disagree with anything being said here(I'm a researcher, I understand there are  limits to what is known which is why I stressed for the specificity of the claims being made). The issue I had with the statement in question was one of logic, it's incoherent. Let's not assume I have a hardline stance on measurements when I've literally repeatedly stated that there's a lot more that goes into how something sounds.

If you want to continue let's do so in messages and not here.



Halimj7 said:


> Bismillah
> 
> What makes a Grado unique from other headphones?


Grados tend to have a very fast, exciting and life like sound. It's a polarizing sound as many dislike the hot treble and lack of thundering bass but for those who like it these headphones are bliss. Possibly some of the most musical headphones on the market imho.


----------



## johanchandy (Aug 23, 2020)

ruinedx said:


> See Johan, my recommendations are on the money 😁


You have been spot on haha! Would it be reasonable to assume the budget Alex Cavalli tube hybrid amp may pair well with the gs3000e's as well? Drop has it at an amazing price! Wonder how it compares against the project sunrise, I'm spoilt for options now lol


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

I wonder if the "Feliks Audio Euforia 20th Anniversary" Headphone Amplifier or the standard Feliks Audio Euforia  is a good match for the GS3000e's and Grado headphones in general ! 

Any Grado owners had any experience with the Feliks Audio Euforia ?


----------



## audiobomber (Aug 23, 2020)

johanchandy said:


> I have to disagree when people make blanket statements like "electronics can measure really well and sound awful", do you have an example of this?


Yes, from my personal experience:
- In the late 70's and 80's, consumers began focussing on specified power output and THD. Japanese manufacturers were happy to compete with their annual model updates. Every integrated amp and receiver had higher power and lower THD ratings than the preceding model, and each sounded progressively worse; harder, grittier, more closed in (all indicators poor current delivery, not reflected in watts per channel).
- The original Bryston 3B and 4B, which had impeccable specs and sounded hard, glassy and opaque. Bryston only got it right beginning with the ST series of amps.
- The Topping D50S, which has terrible PRaT, even when juiced by the Topping D50 LPS. I sent the D50S back, because it sounded worse than my three other inexpensive DAC's.

There are many other examples that I have not personally experienced but only read about over the years.

And I will stop discussing off topic now.


----------



## audiobomber (Aug 23, 2020)

Can anyone advise what Flat or Deluxe Flat pads would do on my GH4? (Which I love to death, BTW. I couldn't care less what Grado haters think)


----------



## johanchandy (Aug 23, 2020)

audiobomber said:


> Yes, from my personal experience:
> - In the late 70's and 80's, consumers began focussing on specified power output and THD. Japanese manufacturers were happy to compete with their annual model updates. Every integrated amp and receiver had higher power and lower THD ratings than the preceding model, and each sounded progressively worse; harder, grittier, more closed in (all indicators poor current delivery, not reflected in watts per channel).
> - The original Bryston 3B and 4B, which had impeccable specs and sounded hard, glassy and opaque. Bryston only got it right beginning with the ST series of amps.
> - The Topping D50S, which has terrible PRaT, even when juiced by the Topping D50 LPS. I sent the D50S back, because it sounded worse than my three other inexpensive DAC's.
> ...


All of what you're saying here is relative to other factors(massive flaws in these cases), there is no disagreement here from me


----------



## johanchandy

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> I wonder if the "Feliks Audio Euforia 20th Anniversary" Headphone Amplifier or the standard Feliks Audio Euforia  is a good match for the GS3000e's and Grado headphones in general !
> 
> Any Grado owners had any experience with the Feliks Audio Euforia ?


i want a Feliks amp for the aesthetics alone lol, soo gorgeous. The gs3000e and a Feliks amp would look mighty fine sitting next to each other 😍


----------



## ruhenheiM

johanchandy said:


> Thanks for sharing that interview, i've already watched it(I really like the audiophiliacs channel and I own the budget speakers Jones designed which I love). You may have to go over my posts again if you think I disagree with anything being said here(I'm a researcher, I understand there are  limits to what is known which is why I stressed for the specificity of the claims being made). The issue I had with the statement in question was one of logic, it's incoherent. Let's not assume I have a hardline stance on measurements when I've literally repeatedly stated that there's a lot more that goes into how something sounds.
> 
> If you want to continue let's do so in messages and not here.



i honestly forget what were discussed before  i don't care where you're stance at or anybody stance at, it's just matter of opinions, which is right? who knows, unless there's somebody credible enough with decent background could jump in and educate us, it's really pointless to discuss things, especially in private message. like i said i don't have any background in acoustic nor electrical engineering, my background is IT so i could be very much wrong in my opinion about audio,my reading sources could be very much fake i was jumped in because i read something about amplifier measured well bla2. which is why i replied like that, even a person long enough in industry like andrew jones not truly 100% sure about measurement and grossly oversimplified measurement, in real world it's not that simple. as far as i know measurement in amplifier doesn't mean a thing, it's quite easy to manipulate, i read that info in diy audio, it's just matter of schematic. i can't read schematic and can't build amplifier so again my opinions could be very much wrong but from people who build and design amplifier that's pretty much their findings. so if you or anybody have those knowledge,please do share, i want to learn, that's all or mostly because i want to upgrade my amplifier with certain diy design but can't figure out how to build it


----------



## ruhenheiM (Aug 23, 2020)

audiobomber said:


> Can anyone advise what Flat or Deluxe Flat pads would do on my GH4? (Which I love to death, BTW. I couldn't care less what Grado haters think)



more mid bass for sure




@donlin
you still using those dynalo? have you try others KG design?


----------



## johanchandy (Aug 23, 2020)

ruhenheiM said:


> i honestly forget what were discussed before  i don't care where you're stance at or anybody stance at, it's just matter of opinions, which is right? who knows, unless there's somebody credible enough with decent background could jump in and educate us, it's really pointless to discuss things, especially in private message. like i said i don't have any background in acoustic nor electrical engineering, my background is IT so i could be very much wrong in my opinion about audio,my reading sources could be very much fake i was jumped in because i read something about amplifier measured well bla2. which is why i replied like that, even a person long enough in industry like andrew jones not truly 100% sure about measurement and grossly oversimplified measurement, in real world it's not that simple. as far as i know measurement in amplifier doesn't mean a thing, it's quite easy to manipulate, i read that info in diy audio, it's just matter of schematic. i can't read schematic and can't build amplifier so again my opinions could be very much wrong but from people who build and design amplifier that's pretty much their findings. so if you or anybody have those knowledge,please do share, i want to learn, that's all or mostly because i want to upgrade my amplifier with certain diy design but can't figure out how to build it


I agree with everything you're saying here man. It reminds me of the dpi wars in gaming mice, dpi mattered when we were talking about about small amounts of dpi but after a certain amount of dpi and depending upon the use it doesn't matter but people already associated higher dpi with better mice when there's a lot more that goes into what makes a sensor good. It was one factor in many and it was a mistake to base how good the mouse was based on that one factor alone. In the beginning of the dpi wars companies were pushing high dpi with flawed sensors(which harkens to audiobombers examples from the 70's and 80's with gear that had flaws) but we're at a point where we get good sensors with high dpi which does come into use with large monitors with incredible resolutions, every technological field has growing pains when it comes to ironing out obvious flaws in technology, the same is the case with audio, most of the significant flaws have been ironed out. Then going around and then saying dpi doesn't matter is an incoherent claim as it is one factor in many. In the end all that matters is what specifically is being measured and what are the claims that we can make from what is being measured, people tend to oversimplify unnecessarily and make claims which they don't have reason to make


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 23, 2020)

johanchandy said:


> You have been spot on haha! Would it be reasonable to assume the budget Alex Cavalli tube hybrid amp may pair well with the gs3000e's as well? Drop has it at an amazing price! Wonder how it compares against the project sunrise, I'm spoilt for options now lol


Since you don't have a balanced DAC and don't need a balanced headphone input, and you don't need a ton of power, why don't you start with the also warm-ish Cavalli liquid spark and see if you like the voicing:
https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=33304


----------



## ruhenheiM

johanchandy said:


> I agree with everything you're saying here man. It reminds me of the dpi wars in gaming mice, dpi mattered when we were talking about about small amounts of dpi but after a certain amount of dpi and depending upon the use it doesn't matter but people already associated higher dpi with better mice when there's a lot more that goes into what makes a sensor good. It was one factor in many and it was a mistake to base how good the mouse was based on that one factor alone. In the beginning of the dpi wars companies were pushing high dpi with flawed sensors(which harkens to audiobombers examples from the 70's and 80's with gear that had flaws) but we're at a point where we get good sensors with high dpi which does come into use with large monitors with incredible resolutions, every technological field has growing pains when it comes to ironing out obvious flaws in technology, the same is the case with audio, most of the significant flaws have been ironed out. Then going around and then saying dpi doesn't matter is an incoherent claim. In the end all that matters is what specifically is being measured and what are the claims that we can make from what is being measured, people tend to oversimplify unnecessarily and make claims which they don't have reason to make



yeah same thing with digital camera, higher megapixels. it used to be like that, now more people are educated about what actually happen inside those sensors rather than just higher megapixel is better, sure it's better at certain degree but picture quality not just matter of higher pixel counts. if you go to smartphones, holy crap, that's a whole new level of god damn war over there, debating worthless jargon thing which really not replicate a real life experience. in the end most of that useless debates just prick waving, mine bigger/better than yours. btw my mice is better than yours btich! steelseries for the win


----------



## donlin

ruhenheiM said:


> more mid bass for sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I absolutely love the Dynalo. I was so lucky to find a used one on a recent trip to Denver. It’s a 2017 version hand built by Mjolnir Audio in Iceland. I have owned dozens of way more expensive amps over the last 30 years and I think it’s the best I’ve ever had. It’s specifically designed for low impedance phones (I think that’s why the name is Dyna-LO) and makes my Hemp and Arya both sound excellent. It’s the only Gilmore circuit I’ve heard.


----------



## johanchandy

ruhenheiM said:


> yeah same thing with digital camera, higher megapixels. it used to be like that, now more people are educated about what actually happen inside those sensors rather than just higher megapixel is better, sure it's better at certain degree but picture quality not just matter of higher pixel counts. if you go to smartphones, holy crap, that's a whole new level of god damn war over there, debating worthless jargon thing which really not replicate a real life experience. in the end most of that useless debates just prick waving, mine bigger/better than yours. btw my mice is better than yours btich! steelseries for the win


Haha yes!!


----------



## fonkepala

Wheww...the words 'measurement' and 'measures' should be banned 'round these parts!


----------



## ruhenheiM (Aug 23, 2020)

donlin said:


> Yes, I absolutely love the Dynalo. I was so lucky to find a used one on a recent trip to Denver. It’s a 2017 version hand built by Mjolnir Audio in Iceland. I have owned dozens of way more expensive amps over the last 30 years and I think it’s the best I’ve ever had. It’s specifically designed for low impedance phones (I think that’s why the name is Dyna-LO) and makes my Hemp and Arya both sound excellent. It’s the only Gilmore circuit I’ve heard.



ahhh i see, is it still have enough power to drive low efficient planar? i'm not familiar with arya so not sure if it's low/high efficient planar. from what i read the lo part stand for low power  if you want moar power you go to dynahi but for high efficient headphone like grado it's probably not suitable due to of possible higher noise. is yours SE or balance? his recent circuit the CFA3 is apparently the new schit, most people using dynalo mk2 upgraded to that one, that's what i'm currently looking for and hoping for mjolnir audio or headamp to build that one


----------



## johanchandy

ruinedx said:


> Since you don't have a balanced DAC and don't need a balanced headphone input, and you don't need a ton of power, why don't you start with the also warm-ish Cavalli liquid spark and see if you like the voicing:
> https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=33304


Thank you!


----------



## ruhenheiM

fonkepala said:


> Wheww...the words 'measurement' and 'measures' should be banned 'round these parts!


you learned metric system! be grateful


----------



## donlin

ruhenheiM said:


> ahhh i see, is it still have enough power to drive low impedance planar? i'm not familiar with arya so not sure if it's low/high efficient planar. from what i read the lo part stand for low power  if you want moar power you go to dynahi but for high efficient headphone like grado it's probably not suitable due to of possible higher noise. is yours SE or balance? his recent circuit the CFA3 is apparently the new schit, most people using dynalo mk2 upgraded to that one, that's what i'm currently looking for and hoping for mjolnir audio or headamp to build that one


The Arya is fairly difficult to drive and the Dynalo has more than enough power. Volume is typically only around 11:00 to 1:00 with good dynamics. The circuit board says “ new dynalo ver 2.0”.


----------



## eeagle

johanchandy said:


> You have been spot on haha! Would it be reasonable to assume the budget Alex Cavalli tube hybrid amp may pair well with the gs3000e's as well? Drop has it at an amazing price! Wonder how it compares against the project sunrise, I'm spoilt for options now lol


I can't speak for the  x Alex Cavalli CTH, but I do have the all SS Liquid Carbon X (LCX)  and the Spark and use both frequently and couldn't recommend them more.  The sound hits the sweet spot for my hearing  and HP collection, but as many have discussed in this thread may not "measure as well".  That sweet spot seems to be the product of distortion (tube or tube like) and deviations from the flat FR curve that some how make you smile and come back for more.  Haven't heard the project sunrise, but suspect without the Cavalli endorsement it likely has a different sound, not bad but different, it too has a good following. Oh for all balanced take a good look at the Loxjie P20


----------



## johanchandy (Aug 23, 2020)

eeagle said:


> I can't speak for the  x Alex Cavalli CTH, but I do have the all SS Liquid Carbon X (LCX)  and the Spark and use both frequently and couldn't recommend them more.  The sound hits the sweet spot for my hearing  and HP collection, but as many have discussed in this thread may not "measure as well".  That sweet spot seems to be the product of distortion (tube or tube like) and deviations from the flat FR curve that some how make you smile and come back for more.  Haven't heard the project sunrise, but suspect without the Cavalli endorsement it likely has a different sound, not bad but different, it too has a good following. Oh for all balanced take a good look at the Loxjie P20


Excellent! I've been looking into the spark quite a bit and it seems like a perfect match for my needs. Relaxed highs compared to the competition, liquid sounding midrange but yet still clean enough sounding 😍. Can't thank you all enough

Edit: ordered! Will get the spark tmr. Apparently there will be a liquid spark dac as well, would make a pretty neat stack: https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=38965


----------



## ruinedx

johanchandy said:


> Excellent! I've been looking into the spark quite a bit and it seems like a perfect match for my needs. Relaxed highs compared to the competition, liquid sounding midrange but yet still clean enough sounding 😍. Can't thank you all enough
> 
> Edit: ordered! Will get the spark tmr. Apparently there will be a liquid spark dac as well, would make a pretty neat stack: https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=38965


The Cavalli house sound is pretty damn addicting as you are about to find out...


----------



## johanchandy

ruinedx said:


> The Cavalli house sound is pretty damn addicting as you are about to find out...


Can't wait! Opted for one day shipping, will get it tmr


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 24, 2020)

If the listener likes electronic/synthwave music, this is a good song if you want to demo the Hemp's strengths [note music video has cartoon violence - vampires!]



and another good one that show off Hemp:


----------



## trellus

donlin said:


> Paraphrasing that I and all my family members were idiots and if he knew where I lived he’d come over and do something.
> All because I liked a headphone that was supposed to be terrible sounding.


Count me as another who enjoys the HD 700 as well as the Grado house sound, and if that makes me an idiot, I at least enjoy the sound of those idiocies. 😊


----------



## trellus

ruinedx said:


> In my experience some dac/amps just are bad at certain things, even expensive ones that get good reviews from various sources.
> 
> Like the now discontinued Oppo HA-1 got good reviews at the time, yet it had some of the most strident highs I've heard in an amp/dac combo.  Amazing so much engineering went into that box and it ended up sounding so poor compared to other cheaper amp/dacs.  I was dumbfounded at how bad it sounded and was kind upset given how much it cost.
> 
> The thing is, unless you are using a headphone / speaker / etc that exposes the device's weakness you might never know the weakness exists.  So if you use a mid-heavy headphone on an amp/dac with strident highs you might never notice it.  Do you know what headphone the THX amps are most frequently paired with by users?  The HD6xx, which has relaxed treble.  So that headphone does a good job of hiding any treble deficiencies, and if you used it to review a THX amp I'm sure the amp would sound fine.


maybe I have tin ears, but my most common pairing with the THX 789 is the HE-560 which I would not characterize as warm and which some even say is a little bright and I think it sounds great with the THX 789, and my most recent pairing with my HD 700 is also the 789, and I’ve not found it to disappoint there, either.

Strangely, I don’t believe I’ve paired the 789 with a Grado but that may be because I just have way too many headphones and a handful of amps so that some combinations have never happened.


----------



## trellus

johanchandy said:


> Oh wow it's quite affordable, have you heard this one? Seems cheap enough to try it out 😍


I pair my goldie 50th anniversary Grado SR325i, perhaps the brightest Grado’s ever at least in the Prestige series, with the solid state cousin Project Solaris.  Good combo IMO.  Maybe the Sunrise is an even better pairing, though but have never heard it.


----------



## TooFrank

Hi guys,
Sorry if I have missed it, but has any of you comparedthe hemp and the gh2? I have the latter but is tempted by the good reviews of the hemps.
thanks


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 24, 2020)

trellus said:


> maybe I have tin ears, but my most common pairing with the THX 789 is the HE-560 which I would not characterize as warm and which some even say is a little bright and I think it sounds great with the THX 789, and my most recent pairing with my HD 700 is also the 789, and I’ve not found it to disappoint there, either.
> 
> Strangely, I don’t believe I’ve paired the 789 with a Grado but that may be because I just have way too many headphones and a handful of amps so that some combinations have never happened.


Stuff like this is going to depend on the individuals sensitivity to high frequencies.

In my case I love the sound of the hd820/hd800s/hd800/hd700 , especially the soundstage which is unmatched, but the wrong gear combination results in high frequencies that are physically painful for me to listen to. The right gear combination and it's the best sound I've ever heard; there are other headphones I've tried less problematic but they don't sound nearly as good as the above 4 when paired with the right gear in my experience. In my case of that batch of 4 headphones the hd700 is the least difficult to find a listenable match for.

It has nothing to do with frequency response either. I've had several amps with flat frequency response and good distortion statistics side by side, and some are listenable while others feel like a pin is being stuck in my ear. Also had amps with mediocre distortion results that sounded fine. My takeaway from this is that the "measurements first" crowd are doing it wrong as clearly the measurements being done do not capture all of the data points and thus in the end don't correlate that much to whether the device sounds good or not.

There is something else going on and TBH I can't put my finger on it, but I can say which ones best handle the higher frequencies to the extent that I am able to use them without cringing.  In my case experimentation was the way to find the best sound- probably true for most people honestly since everyone is different, but also the most expensive and time consuming route.

Currently I generally recommend to people who are having treble sensitivity discomfort the Cavalli Monolith amps as whatever he does in the design with treble works for me where many other amp designs I have tried have not, plus they are reasonable priced.


----------



## johanchandy

ruinedx said:


> Stuff like this is going to depend on the individuals sensitivity to high frequencies.
> 
> In my case I love the sound of the hd820/hd800s/hd800/hd700 , especially the soundstage which is unmatched, but the wrong gear combination results in high frequencies that are physically painful for me to listen to. The right gear combination and it's the best sound I've ever heard. In my case of that batch of 4 headphones the hd700 is the least difficult to find a listenable match for.
> 
> ...


Before buying the spark I looked up every review I could find about the Cavalli Liquid amps on youtube, amazon and review sites and regarding the highs a common claim was there was a slight departure from accuracy in the highs, there's a coloration there. Reviewers described the highs as roundedoff/smoothed out/relaxed etc... so it seems there's some coloration going on there. But it seems to be a coloration done really right, most people really like it, I could only find one review on amazon where a person didn't like it as he thought this obscured detail in the highs. But most people seem to be super happy with them. I can see why the Cavalli house sound seems to work with a wide variety of headphones as a result, can't wait to get my spark


----------



## ruinedx

johanchandy said:


> Before buying the spark I looked up every review I could find about the Cavalli Liquid amps on youtube, amazon and review sites and regarding the highs a common claim was there was a slight departure from accuracy in the highs, there's a coloration there. Reviewers described the highs as roundedoff/smoothed out/relaxed etc... so it seems there's some coloration going on there. But it seems to be a coloration done really right, most people really like it, I could only find one review on amazon where a person didn't like it as he thought this obscured detail in the highs. But most people seem to be super happy with them. I can see why the Cavalli house sound seems to work with a wide variety of headphones as a result, can't wait to get my spark


If you look at the measurements of the platinum though it's dead flat in frequency response with stock tubes, and they get along just fine with my ears.  So whatever is being done with the treble is apparently not being captured by measurements. But it does sound good.

I believe both the spark and the gold are warmer out of the box than the CTH and the Platinum.  This is likely because they are solid state so there is no opportunity to roll a warmer tube in the preamp stage (which most tend to prefer), so they come that way by default.


----------



## johanchandy (Aug 24, 2020)

ruinedx said:


> If you look at the measurements of the platinum though it's dead flat in frequency response with stock tubes, and they get along just fine with my ears.  So whatever is being done with the treble is apparently not being captured by measurements. But it does sound good.
> 
> I believe both the spark and the gold are warmer out of the box than the CTH and the Platinum.  This is likely because they are solid state so there is no opportunity to roll a warmer tube in the preamp stage (which most tend to prefer), so they come that way by default.


Yeah I understand, I don't know what's going on with the highs either, I was just stating what other reviewers were saying. I'm not complaining though it seems to be a sound that works reeeaallly well, and your explanation makes sense.

Edit: This review of the spark is an example that talks about the coloration of the cavalli house sound and the reviewer mentions this house sound pairs really well with grados as a result (" The next part of the Cavalli house sounds is the treble that rolls off slightly just around that range where things begin to sibilant and harsh."): https://tlrtechnology.com/2019/10/07/monoprice-liquid-spark-headphone-amplifier-review-end-game/


----------



## johanchandy

Does anyone have any recommendation on what color turbulent labs headband would suit the hemp?


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 24, 2020)

johanchandy said:


> Yeah I understand, I don't know what's going on with the highs either, I was just stating what other reviewers were saying. I'm not complaining though it seems to be a sound that works reeeaallly well, and your explanation makes sense.
> 
> Edit: This review of the spark is an example that talks about the coloration of the cavalli house sound and the reviewer mentions this house sound pairs really well with grados as a result (" The next part of the Cavalli house sounds is the treble that rolls off slightly just around that range where things begin to sibilant and harsh."): https://tlrtechnology.com/2019/10/07/monoprice-liquid-spark-headphone-amplifier-review-end-game/



I am curious to see what you think of the spark. For $110 it seems to be an unbeatable value.

The platinum also seems to be less sibilant than other amps I tried but it measures flat, so how that is done I don't know, it's not a simple FR rolloff otherwise it would show up in the measurement.

The Liquid Gold coming up in October is of interest to me as well since it has a built-in DAC that does not see the outside world, meaning it only can be used with the Gold's amp. This basically gives Cavalli the flexibility to do potentially radical manipulations in the digital domain that might not work with another amp but perfectly match the Gold amp's strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## johanchandy

ruinedx said:


> I am curious to see what you think of the spark. For $110 it seems to be an unbeatable value.
> 
> The platinum also seems to be less sibilant than other amps I tried but it measures flat, so how that is done I don't know, it's not a simple FR rolloff otherwise it would show up in the measurement.
> 
> The Liquid Gold coming up in October is of interest to me as well since it has a built-in DAC that does not see the outside world, meaning it only can be used with the Gold's amp. This basically gives Cavalli the flexibility to do manipulations in the digital domain that might not work with another amp but perfectly match the Gold amp's strengths and weaknesses.


Yeah I'm onboard with what you're saying, let's chalk it up to some good Cavalli magic  

I'm giddy with anticipation, the amp is out for delivery, should get it within the hour


----------



## eeagle

johanchandy said:


> Edit: ordered! Will get the spark tmr. Apparently there will be a liquid spark dac as well, would make a pretty neat stack: https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=38965


Good to hear, you will enjoy!  

Nice find on the Liquid Spark DAC; not much info on it yet other than it will use a  AKM® 4493 DAC  which is the same one Schitt chose for their  Modius  balanced DAC.  

I usually use an SDAC for my Spark which has an  AKM AK4452 .


----------



## Shane D

ruinedx said:


> Stuff like this is going to depend on the individuals sensitivity to high frequencies.
> 
> In my case I love the sound of the hd820/hd800s/hd800/hd700 , especially the soundstage which is unmatched, but the wrong gear combination results in high frequencies that are physically painful for me to listen to. The right gear combination and it's the best sound I've ever heard; there are other headphones I've tried less problematic but they don't sound nearly as good as the above 4 when paired with the right gear in my experience. In my case of that batch of 4 headphones the hd700 is the least difficult to find a listenable match for.
> 
> ...



I would definitely agree. I love my Platinum, although not with my Grado's. And the Spark is a real treat. I actually sold it, but couldn't pull the trigger and ended up putting it in my office system. Very curious about the LP DAC also.

I like the company so much I actually ordered the M570 headphones on my last Amazon order. They were so cheap I couldn't resist. Since it is Amazon, I can just send them back if they do suck, as many say.


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 24, 2020)

eeagle said:


> Good to hear, you will enjoy!
> 
> Nice find on the Liquid Spark DAC; not much info on it yet other than it will use a  AKM® 4493 DAC  which is the same one Schitt chose for their  Modius  balanced DAC.
> 
> I usually use an SDAC for my Spark which has an  AKM AK4452 .


I am using a balanced Musical Fidelity MX-DAC which has a PCM1795 with my LP HPA.  Old tech by today's standards but supports all the important formats (PCM 24/192, dsd64/128) - and more importantly it has the Musical Fidelity "secret sauce" sonic signature - like Cavalli they are another brand that has stuff that measures flat but somehow sounds less analytical than typical gear - they are most famous for their DAC sound.  I am personally wondering how it will stand up to the AKM4499-based Liquid Platinum DAC. Theoretically the spec differences between these are below audible range, so it will boil down to the voicing.


----------



## 534743

I have sifted through about 5 pages of non-Grado topics now 
Could we please get back to the main topic? I mean there are other places to talk about the stuff you are talking about. Why does it have to be here?


----------



## elira

paraphernalia said:


> I have sifted through about 5 pages of non-Grado topics now
> Could we please get back to the main topic? I mean there are other places to talk about the stuff you are talking about. Why does it have to be here?


Event though those are not pure Grado topics I think they are related. They were talking about amp pairings, comparisons with other headphones, headbands, balanced cable mods, the Grado Hemp were mentioned a couple times.


----------



## BobG55

paraphernalia said:


> I have sifted through about 5 pages of non-Grado topics now
> Could we please get back to the main topic? I mean there are other places to talk about the stuff you are talking about. Why does it have to be here?


+1


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 24, 2020)

paraphernalia said:


> I have sifted through about 5 pages of non-Grado topics now
> Could we please get back to the main topic? I mean there are other places to talk about the stuff you are talking about. Why does it have to be here?


Well it got started because someone had problems finding a gear match for their Grado headphones that sounded too bright/sibilant on their current gear.  Same thing happens in the the HD8xx threads for same reason.


----------



## 534743

elira said:


> Event though those are not pure Grado topics I think they are related. They were talking about amp pairings, comparisons with other headphones, headbands, balanced cable mods, the Grado Hemp were mentioned a couple times.



But with that reasoning you could talk about any headphone-releated topic on here. I get that sometimes you get carried away and the topic train derails but i have only this thread on watch to read and talk about Grados. One page of being off topic can happen, but five?

No hard feelings, kk?


----------



## donlin

Let's fill in a couple more pages with discussion about being off topic.


----------



## johanchandy

I got the teal leather headband from Turbulent labs for the gs3000e but it seems like a dark green and not teal, there doesn't seem to be any blue in it


----------



## donlin

In my opinion that doesn't look as good as the stock headband.  Certainly not worth prying open the adjustment blocks.


----------



## elvergun

johanchandy said:


> I got the teal leather headband from Turbulent labs for the gs3000e but it seems like a dark green and not teal, there doesn't seem to be any blue in it



You just asked about the color, how did you get the headband so fast?    Did he ship it via rocket ship?


----------



## johanchandy

donlin said:


> In my opinion that doesn't look as good as the stock headband.  Certainly not worth prying open the adjustment blocks.


That is best I guess. I actually really like the construction of the headband and how it was stitched, quality work and neatly done, just a bit disappointed with the color


elvergun said:


> You just asked about the color, how did you get the headband so fast?    Did he ship it via rocket ship?


I was surprised myself haha! It came really fast!


----------



## Gippy

Is that the GS3000e headband you're holding? It should be wider, unless Grado has stopped putting the wide headband on it.


----------



## johanchandy

Gippy said:


> Is that the GS3000e headband you're holding? It should be wider, unless Grado has stopped putting the wide headband on it.


It's the turbulent labs XL headband for the GS series. It's as wide as the stock gs3000e band, but from the bottom it looks narrower than it actually is. It is super wide!


----------



## ruinedx

Dunno where they got teal from in these pics it looks like a different shade of black

I'd send it back and get something else not different enough worth the effort of installing imo


----------



## Gippy

Ehh he can put it on the Hemp lol


----------



## johanchandy (Aug 24, 2020)

ruinedx said:


> Dunno where they got teal from in these pics it looks like a different shade of black
> 
> I'd send it back and get something else not different enough worth the effort of installing imo


Yeah I've reached out to them, let's see what they say


Gippy said:


> Ehh he can put it on the Hemp lol


True lol, but it may be a bit too wide looking for the hemp 


Btw everyone I've been enjoying the liquid spark! The sound does seem slightly colored to me but I'm really digging it, very musical. The gs3000e sounds better on the spark compared to the heresy, the warmth including what sounds like smoothed highs really compliments the headphone. The hemp sounds great on both, just two different flavors. I'm really happy with the spark, it's still new so it'll be interesting to see if the sound changes further with more use. This thing gets super hot though lol. If I were to keep one the heresy or the spark I'll keep the spark, it's a more forgiving sound


----------



## ruhenheiM

paraphernalia said:


> I have sifted through about 5 pages of non-Grado topics now
> Could we please get back to the main topic? I mean there are other places to talk about the stuff you are talking about. Why does it have to be here?



they talking about amp/dac while discussing which one pair well with grado, if you're grado owner and you have question about which amp/dac to drive grado headphones, it's make more sense to ask in grado thread than going to amps thread, not everyone on the forum using grado headphones. in my opinion there's nothing wrong with that, unless they're talking about dac/amp to pair non grado headphones on grado thread, that's when it's become out of topic. if you don't like it, just don't read it, scroll it through




johanchandy said:


> Does anyone have any recommendation on what color turbulent labs headband would suit the hemp?



simple pebble black going to make it classy. the look of the grain on hemp already beautiful, you don't wanna stole the thunder on those grain with something colorful from the headband


----------



## ruhenheiM

johanchandy said:


> I got the teal leather headband from Turbulent labs for the gs3000e but it seems like a dark green and not teal, there doesn't seem to be any blue in it



that's really doesn't look anything close to the pictures on their website.... have you contacted them? that's basically just dark green, wth happen there...


----------



## elvergun (Aug 24, 2020)

ruhenheiM said:


> simple pebble black going to make it classy. the look of the grain on hemp already beautiful, you don't wanna stole the thunder on those grain with something colorful from the headband



Yeah, that is the one I would get for a Hemp...the thin version.

The thin coffee would be my second choice.

My third choice, if I had the patience, would be wrapping the headband with Hemp cord like that member who posted a picture of his Hemp a while back.





Edit:  I found the picture.   I would use some other color (brown) since the one bellow looks like it can get dirty easily.




Mightygrey said:


>


----------



## ruhenheiM

elvergun said:


> Yeah, that is the one I would get for a Hemp...the thin version.
> 
> The thin coffee would be my second choice.
> 
> ...



oo that hemp. i can't remember which hemp you were referring before, yeah that one looks pretty cool but i definitely do not have those patience 
i'm not really into dark brown/coffee color kind of thing, i'm more into like saddle/tan/lighter brown but tan headband on hemp probably going to make it looks like a pimp
so i'm guessing hemp is on the way eh?


----------



## elvergun

ruhenheiM said:


> so i'm guessing hemp is on the way eh?


Nope...and don't you try putting any ideas in my head.   

Lalalala...I can't hear you...


----------



## johanchandy

ruhenheiM said:


> that's really doesn't look anything close to the pictures on their website.... have you contacted them? that's basically just dark green, wth happen there...


Yeah I contacted them, told them it was a dark green and not teal. The response was basically that the colour will look different because of different screen calibrations and that that colour is their teal. I don't know how to respond because dark green is not teal lol


----------



## johanchandy

elvergun said:


> Yeah, that is the one I would get for a Hemp...the thin version.
> 
> The thin coffee would be my second choice.
> 
> ...


This looks gorgeous!!! I might do just that! I do like the recommendations of coffee and pebbled black as well, I'm spoilt for options lol


----------



## ruhenheiM

johanchandy said:


> Yeah I contacted them, told them it was a dark green and not teal. The response was basically that the colour will look different because of different screen calibrations and that that colour is their teal. I don't know how to respond because dark green is not teal lol


oww, that argument not really hold well though, it's not like a minor different, it's basically just green, they should've just put it as green not teal like their blue, they just called it blue not cyan. i'm really sorry man. what's your plan? any chance for refund stuff like that?


----------



## ruhenheiM

elvergun said:


> Nope...and don't you try putting any ideas in my head.
> 
> Lalalala...I can't hear you...


yeah you're right. i'm sorry, my bad you weren't interested in hemp, you were looking for gs1000i or gs3000e


----------



## johanchandy

ruhenheiM said:


> oww, that argument not really hold well though, it's not like a minor different, it's basically just green, they should've just put it as green not teal like their blue, they just called it blue not cyan. i'm really sorry man. what's your plan? any chance for refund stuff like that?


Yeah I agree!
 I can get a refund if I ship it back, I'll lose the shipping costs both ways but that's alright, I just hope it's not too expensive to ship back. Will go to the post office tmr to enquire.
Atleast now we know the teal headband from turbulent labs is green and not teal if anyone else was considering on purchasing it 👍


----------



## Mightygrey

ruhenheiM said:


> oo that hemp. i can't remember which hemp you were referring before, yeah that one looks pretty cool but i definitely do not have those patience
> i'm not really into dark brown/coffee color kind of thing, i'm more into like saddle/tan/lighter brown but tan headband on hemp probably going to make it looks like a pimp
> so i'm guessing hemp is on the way eh?


That's my shot of the Hemp + hemp rope headband - it would have taken me around 5 minutes total to complete.


----------



## elvergun

ruhenheiM said:


> yeah you're right. i'm sorry, my bad you weren't interested in hemp, you were looking for gs1000i or gs3000e



Yeah, but they only sell them in Canada.     Here in U.S. we only get beat up SR80s.


----------



## ruhenheiM

johanchandy said:


> Yeah I agree!
> I can get a refund if I ship it back, I'll lose the shipping costs both ways but that's alright, I just hope it's not too expensive to ship back. Will go to the post office tmr to enquire.
> Atleast now we know the teal headband from turbulent labs is green and not teal if anyone else was considering on purchasing it 👍


it's not even green actually, more like an olive from your photo...their pictures on the website have lighter color, it's either lighting screw their photos or their photoshop skill's more or less like mine  again i'm really sorry


----------



## johanchandy

ruhenheiM said:


> it's not even green actually, more like an olive from your photo...their pictures on the website have lighter color, it's either lighting screw their photos or their photoshop skill's more or less like mine  again i'm really sorry


Hey don't be sorry! You were really helpful in helping me choose the headband! It's not your fault the band I was sold was the wrong color. You were right, if it was teal it would have looked amazing on the gs3000e!


----------



## fonkepala

johanchandy said:


> This thing gets super hot though lol. If I were to keep one the heresy or the spark I'll keep the spark, it's a more forgiving sound



How hot? As in too-hot-to-touch hot? If yes, I wonder how the Spark will do in tropical climates...


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 25, 2020)

fonkepala said:


> How hot? As in too-hot-to-touch hot? If yes, I wonder how the Spark will do in tropical climates...


I have LP and it gets very warn as well. Not too hot to touch but significantly warmer than typical amps in the pricerange, maybe like what you'd expect from a. "slim" game console near a heat-generating part.  Not of concern though as Cavalli said this is normal operation. Generally electronics/silicon can get hot with no ill effects.  For instance Intel CPUs don't start to throttle until they exceed over 190F.


----------



## donlin

Nice review of the Hemp:  https://headphone.guru/grado-limited-edition-hemp-headphones-how-high-can-you-fly/

He says "......_the Hemp is hands down the best headphone I have heard in its price range, and one of the best dynamic headphones period."_


----------



## elvergun (Aug 25, 2020)

donlin said:


> Nice review of the Hemp:  https://headphone.guru/grado-limited-edition-hemp-headphones-how-high-can-you-fly/
> 
> He says "......_the Hemp is hands down the best headphone I have heard in its price range, and one of the best dynamic headphones period."_



Grado haters must be planning some kind of counter attack right about now.   They can't let all this Grado love go on for too long...


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

THIS MAN HAS TOO MANY GRADOS: A Never ending mini series

Episode 1: Grado SR60E  CODE RED! EDITION

These are my Grado SR60E. I purchased them recently from another head-fier @easo91. They have bright red S cushions because the color red has special acoustical properties that make it sound better than other colors. Or because @easo91 liked red? Who can ever be sure about these things.

These are terrific all purpose  utility headphones. I've used them for work conference calls, for listening to lower rez recordings on my Clip Sport DAP,  and for pretending I couldn't hear what my wife was just asking me. They sound great, they have perfectly adequate bass no matter what your friends in the Audeze threads try to tell you, and they are easily replaceable if the dog chews them. If I ever get to travel again these are coming with me. For now I just wear them all around the house with my Clip Sport and pretend like I'm "commuting". 

My one nitpick would be 
*sigh*
the cable. Grado cables are thick and sturdy, which makes them well suited for lying back on my bean bag chair zoning out to the Dead, but makes them less well suited for any kind of activity which requires moving one's physical self through space-time. If ever some Grados could use a cable mod to something lighter and more flexible, these would be it. 

Overall I am most pleased with my purchase. They make a fine addition to the family. They're like a scrappy kid who's only 5'3" but still is the best basketball player on his local team and is also an honor student.  12.5 / 10.


----------



## BobG55

In mid-July I bought the GS3000e & it’s been my “go to” headphone pretty much ever since.  It’s that good.  A couple of weeks ago while listening to music a thought came to me : a lot of the time people generally don’t hesitate when it comes time to complain or criticize & I include myself here.  But, complementing, thanking, rejoicing in someone’s accomplishments, success, etc. doesn’t always come to mind as quickly.  So, I decided to send a quick/ brief email to Grado Audio to let them know how much I enjoy the G3Ke.  Part of me felt silly doing this & rationalized this thought/ feeling with “well, you paid for the product after all”, why would they care either way.  Instead I listened to my gut & felt that, no matter who or how much money they may have (I’m sure Grado Audio isn’t poor), people appreciate being recognized when they accomplish something.  I’m not including my email, which was initially addressed to the Grado Audio staff.  They were quite happy/ appreciative & they replied they were forwarding the email to John Grado.  I’m posting both replies (copy & paste) from the staff followed by John Grado’s :



> Hi Robert
> 
> thank you so much for the kind words
> it really make a great way to start the day
> ...




Hi Robert,

Thank you taking the time to let us know how much you’re enjoying the GS3000e. We’re very proud of what we accomplished with this model and it’s nice to hear that it brings musical happiness to listeners. 

It’s been 67 years since Grado first started doing business and I’m the old man around here now but my 2 sons are here and we’re looking forward to many more years of offering products for musical pleasure. 

We live by word of mouth advertising so please let yours friends now about us. Thanks. 

Be safe and stay healthy.

Kind regards,

John Grado


----------



## Shane D

BobG55 said:


> In mid-July I bought the GS3000e & it’s been my “go to” headphone pretty much ever since.  It’s that good.  A couple of weeks ago while listening to music a thought came to me : a lot of the time people generally don’t hesitate when it comes time to complain or criticize & I include myself here.  But, complementing, thanking, rejoicing in someone’s accomplishments, success, etc. doesn’t always come to mind as quickly.  So, I decided to send a quick/ brief email to Grado Audio to let them know how much I enjoy the G3Ke.  Part of me felt silly doing this & rationalized this thought/ feeling with “well, you paid for the product after all”, why would they care either way.  Instead I listened to my gut & felt that, no matter who or how much money they may have (I’m sure Grado Audio isn’t poor), people appreciate being recognized when they accomplish something.  I’m not including my email, which was initially addressed to the Grado Audio staff.  They were quite happy/ appreciative & they replied they were forwarding the email to John Grado.  I’m posting both replies (copy & paste) from the staff followed by John Grado’s :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have they replaced your treasured Senns as the favourite?


----------



## BobG55

Shane D said:


> Have they replaced your treasured Senns as the favourite?


For the moment being, the GS3Ke are my “go to“ headphone, but, the HD600 & HD650 will always remain my “treasured” Sens as you put it.  Two of the very best HPs ever made, IMHO.


----------



## easo91

Joaquin Dinero said:


> THIS MAN HAS TOO MANY GRADOS: A Never ending mini series
> 
> Episode 1: Grado SR60E  CODE RED! EDITION
> 
> ...



lol, when I got the headband and saw the red stitching, they were just begging for red pads to accent them.


----------



## Shane D

BobG55 said:


> For the moment being, the GS3Ke are my “go to“ headphone, but, the HD600 & HD650 will always remain my “treasured” Sens as you put it.  Two of the very best HPs ever made, IMHO.



You are very faithful.


----------



## johanchandy

fonkepala said:


> How hot? As in too-hot-to-touch hot? If yes, I wonder how the Spark will do in tropical climates...


I was testing a lot with higher volumes, it got pretty hot to the touch, not scorching hot but still hot. I did an all-nighter working on my thesis with the hemp and the spark, this was a near transcendental experience, I was listening at a lower to moderate volume on low gain for 6 hours straight and in all that time it was only slightly warm. So it'll only get real hot depending on how much it is pushed. I wouldn't worry though as like ruinedx says these electronics are designed to take the heat 👍


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

easo91 said:


> lol, when I got the headband and saw the red stitching, they were just begging for red pads to accent them.


😁 They look good that way! The 60s are kind of basic, so the red jazzes them up some. I probably wouldn't have bought them otherwise.


----------



## Halimj7

johanchandy said:


> Thanks for sharing that interview, i've already watched it(I really like the audiophiliacs channel and I own the budget speakers Jones designed which I love). You may have to go over my posts again if you think I disagree with anything being said here(I'm a researcher, I understand there are  limits to what is known which is why I stressed for the specificity of the claims being made). The issue I had with the statement in question was one of logic, it's incoherent. Let's not assume I have a hardline stance on measurements when I've literally repeatedly stated that there's a lot more that goes into how something sounds.
> 
> If you want to continue let's do so in messages and not here.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for the response. Would you say that Grados sound like electrostatics or maybe Audiotechnicas or the older Beyers? Specifically I am interested in the PS series.


----------



## donlin

Halimj7 said:


> Thanks so much for the response. Would you say that Grados sound like electrostatics or maybe Audiotechnicas or the older Beyers? Specifically I am interested in the PS series.


I’d say the exact opposite from electrostatics. Estats have poor dynamics and drive but that’s one area Grados excell.


----------



## Halimj7

donlin said:


> I’d say the exact opposite from electrostatics. Estats have poor dynamics and drive but that’s one area Grados excell.



Do you think Grados specifically the PS Series pairs well with analog sources?


----------



## donlin

Halimj7 said:


> Do you think Grados specifically the PS Series pairs well with analog sources?


I can’t answer because I don’t have either.


----------



## Halimj7

donlin said:


> I can’t answer because I don’t have either.



Thanks for your knowledge and honesty


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 25, 2020)

Listening to makeup and vanity set "Collapse" on the Hemp right now.  Reallll nice.

Really like this headphone quite a bit for a quick listen due to its small size.  Soundstage is surprisingly good for a headphone with no driver positional trickery.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Aug 25, 2020)

~double post~ 
it's weird. it happened twice this week. i just hit enter and it suddenly posted


----------



## ruhenheiM

Halimj7 said:


> Thanks so much for the response. Would you say that Grados sound like electrostatics or maybe Audiotechnicas or the older Beyers? Specifically I am interested in the PS series.





Halimj7 said:


> Do you think Grados specifically the PS Series pairs well with analog sources?



they're sound very unique, nothing sound really similar like grado, some of them are close but with pretty obvious differences. other headphone which sound pretty close to my ps1000e is denon sh-90 (fostex t30 oem)

i don't have analog sources but i'm pretty sure grado tested all their headphones with vinyl too, john have 3 reference albums which he always used to test his headphones. i'm not sure how it would sound though


----------



## audiobomber

I have a friend, a long-term audiophile who is currently delving into head-fi. He borrowed the Sennheiser HD 6XX, which as far as I can tell is an HD 650, differing only in cosmetics. I loaned him my old SR60 (with WinnerEco L-pads). He says he's only listening to the Grados now, and will likely buy one higher up the range.


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 25, 2020)

audiobomber said:


> I have a friend, a long-term audiophile who is currently delving into head-fi. He borrowed the Sennheiser HD 6XX, which as far as I can tell is an HD 650, differing only in cosmetics. I loaned him my old SR60 (with WinnerEco L-pads). He says he's only listening to the Grados now, and will likely buy one higher up the range.



I had the HD600 for about 4 years ago.  Was fully unimpressed and sold it a few months after buying it.  Boring, boring, b-o-r-i-n-g is the best way I could describe it. I haven't heard the SR60 but the Hemp is far, far, far better than the HD600 was for music listening purposes.

I love Sennheiser's HD800s/HD820 series though for their incredible soundstage (and the HD700 for the same reason in a more compact form), it would take a mighty headphone to unseat them.

So at least for me with the currently in-production models I am with Grado < $1500 and Sennheiser > $1500.  I haven't heard a GS3000 yet, though, but I have no real opportunity to do so currently; but I don't think it would win anyway because soundstage is king for me, though you never know.


----------



## ksorota

While I do not find the HD600 boring.  I do think the Hemp phone is a more fun and engaging listen.  I am now trying to decide if I should pick up a second pair so that I can keep one at work and one at home.  Seems like these are going to be hard to find on the used market anytime soon and that they may sell out pretty quickly!

For $420, its a hard headphone to beat.  Comfort is not at the sennheiser level, but also not bad.  I have been using the flat Geekria pads and really like the added softness with little to no affect on sonic performance.  So nice to have a light headphone that looks, sounds and just simply is great!


----------



## Gippy (Aug 26, 2020)

BobG55 said:


> In mid-July I bought the GS3000e & it’s been my “go to” headphone pretty much ever since. It’s that good.



There's more than enough people praising the GS3000e, but for me, going from the GS2000e to GS3000e was not just an incremental improvement. It was quite significant because the extra sub-bass (after EQ) in certain tracks and the reduced treble grain really has made the music come alive. Could be that I also upgraded my upstream gear (from iFi iDSD Black to Topping D90 + iFi Pro iCAN) but yeah, Grado made a real winner. A shame it's priced out of many people's budgets, especially in this time when people are penny pinching.

The one caveat is that there's possible build quality issues which should never happen in an $1800 USD headphone, such as driver mismatching (the GS3000e I heard in New York had a significant driver mismatch) and Grado using cocobolo sapwood (which is white) in some units instead of 100% heartwood. But that's why you demo first if possible.


----------



## BobG55

Gippy said:


> There's more than enough people praising the GS3000e, but for me, going from the GS2000e to GS3000e was not just an incremental improvement. It was quite significant because the extra sub-bass (after EQ) in certain tracks and the reduced treble grain really has made the music come alive. Could be that I also upgraded my upstream gear (from iFi iDSD Black to Topping D90 + iFi Pro iCAN) but yeah, Grado made a real winner. A shame it's priced out of many people's budgets, especially in this time when people are penny pinching.
> 
> The one caveat is that there's possible build quality issues which should never happen in an $1800 USD headphone, such as driver mismatching (the GS3000e I heard in New York had a significant driver mismatch) and Grado using cocobolo sapwood (which is white) in some units instead of 100% heartwood. But that's why you demo first if possible.



How do you detect a driver mismatch ?


----------



## Gippy

Run this and the tone should be centered or near-centered for all of it. However, you will need a control, such as another headphone, to ensure that it's not just your ears.


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 26, 2020)

ksorota said:


> While I do not find the HD600 boring.  I do think the Hemp phone is a more fun and engaging listen.  I am now trying to decide if I should pick up a second pair so that I can keep one at work and one at home.  Seems like these are going to be hard to find on the used market anytime soon and that they may sell out pretty quickly!
> 
> For $420, its a hard headphone to beat.  Comfort is not at the sennheiser level, but also not bad.  I have been using the flat Geekria pads and really like the added softness with little to no affect on sonic performance.  So nice to have a light headphone that looks, sounds and just simply is great!


If you like the sound of the hemp you should pick up an hd700, around $420 used (no longer avail new).  It's actually not too dissimilar to the hemp in sound but it's different enough (extended highs, bigger soundstage) that i think it would be more interesting than owning two of the same headphone. Note it requires an amp without harsh top end tho.

Or if not that maybe another grado in the same price range like rs2e. If it were me I wouldn't want two of the same when I'd have the opportunity to own two different sonic signatures.

All that being said the hemp will probably have better resale value than all of the above


----------



## ksorota

ruinedx said:


> If you like the sound of the hemp you should pick up an hd700, around $420 used (no longer avail new).  It's actually not too dissimilar to the hemp in sound but it's different enough that i think it would be more interesting than owning two of the same headphone.
> 
> Or if not that maybe another grado in the same price range like rs2
> 
> All that being said the hemp will probably have better resale value than all of the above


I picked up and tried out the Whites for a little while.  They are impressive headphones, and while I liked the signature for older rock (for which it was designed) I just could not keep it around for a case where I might be interested in listening to one album; especially since the Hemp is a better signature for me overall. I would like to try out another wood Grado...but I am patiently waiting to see what comes up used and with all the talk of the GS3000e, I would really like to try one of those out!

Time to try and start saving some more.


----------



## ruinedx

ksorota said:


> I picked up and tried out the Whites for a little while.  They are impressive headphones, and while I liked the signature for older rock (for which it was designed) I just could not keep it around for a case where I might be interested in listening to one album; especially since the Hemp is a better signature for me overall. I would like to try out another wood Grado...but I am patiently waiting to see what comes up used and with all the talk of the GS3000e, I would really like to try one of those out!
> 
> Time to try and start saving some more.


Yeah the gs3000e is the next most interesting grado to me after the hemp.  I am looking to buy a high end open headphone in next 2 months for late night listening and it will come down to the hd800s or gs3000e


----------



## donlin

ksorota said:


> I picked up and tried out the Whites for a little while.  They are impressive headphones, and while I liked the signature for older rock (for which it was designed) I just could not keep it around for a case where I might be interested in listening to one album; especially since the Hemp is a better signature for me overall. I would like to try out another wood Grado...but I am patiently waiting to see what comes up used and with all the talk of the GS3000e, I would really like to try one of those out!
> 
> Time to try and start saving some more.


Of course everybody's taste in sound varies but for what it's worth, I owned the GS3000e for a while and just couldn't quite love it.  The Hemp on the other hand is wonderful.  Just because something is way more expensive doesn't mean it's automatically better. The Hemp and GS3000e are both very high caliber headphones but very different sounding and in the end it comes down to your own taste and priorities.


ruinedx said:


> Yeah the gs3000e is the next most interesting grado to me after the hemp.  I am looking to buy a high end open headphone in next 2 months for late night listening and it will come down to the hd800s or gs3000e


For what it's worth, I currently own the hemp and owned the HD800S for years (bought it right when it came out and sold it earlier this year) and also owned the GS3000e for a while.  I would rank them Hemp, then HD800S, then GS3000e.  The Hifiman Arya is what prompted me to sell the HD800S.  As I've said here before, there was something about the mid-range tone of the GS3000e that I just couldn't live with so I stuck with the HD800S at the time.


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 26, 2020)

donlin said:


> For what it's worth, I currently own the hemp and owned the HD800S for years (bought it right when it came out and sold it earlier this year) and also owned the GS3000e for a while.  I would rank them Hemp, then HD800S, then GS3000e.  The Hifiman Arya is what prompted me to sell the HD800S.  As I've said here before, there was something about the mid-range tone of the GS3000e that I just couldn't live with so I stuck with the HD800S at the time.



Well I have the HD820 already and for me it's head and shoulders better than everything else I own currently including Hemp. I think a lot depends on your gear stack and what you are looking for.  Soundstage to me is really important and I haven't heard anything better than HD8xx for this, which is why I'm leaning towards hd800s; while it may seem a duplication the hd820 is better for daytime listening and when more bass is needed - hd800s gives more soundstage tho for when isolation or more bass not needed. Haven't heard the gs3000 tho so didn't want to discount it given hemp solid performance for price.


----------



## donlin

ruinedx said:


> Well I have the HD820 already and for me it's head and shoulders better than everything else I own currently including Hemp. I think a lot depends on your gear stack and what you are looking for.  Soundstage to me is really important and I haven't heard anything better than HD8xx for this, which is why I'm leaning towards hd800s; while it may seem a duplication the hd820 is better for daytime listening and when more bass is needed - hd800s gives more soundstage tho for when isolation or more bass not needed. Haven't heard the gs3000 tho so didn't want to discount it given hemp solid performance for price.


If soundstage is the top priority, there’s nothing that tops the HD800S. I did a pretty extensive comparison between the HD820 and HD800S and for me the HD800S was better across the board.


----------



## ksorota

donlin said:


> The Hemp on the other hand is wonderful. Just because something is way more expensive doesn't mean it's automatically better.



That is exactly why I am thinking about a second Hemp for work.  I have my GLMK2 at the office and my LP at home and so, although same headphone I will still have two slightly different presentations.  For closed back I have settled on Meze 99C which really is one of the best deals for do it all closed back headphone.  My other go too is the HD600, which I cannot get over how good it can sound on tubes.


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 26, 2020)

donlin said:


> If soundstage is the top priority, there’s nothing that tops the HD800S. I did a pretty extensive comparison between the HD820 and HD800S and for me the HD800S was better across the board.


Yeah I owned hd800 in past and demoed hd800s so pretty familiar. Hd820 was first priority because most of time my listening area has noise.  So now that I got one with isolation looking to get another for late night whether hd800s / gs3000 or otherwise

I will say the hd820 is not just smaller soundstage, it's just different. At times it gets as big as hd800s , other times smaller. Hd800s on the other hand big all the time. An interesting counterpart.


----------



## donlin

ruinedx said:


> Yeah I owned hd800 in past and demoed hd800s so pretty familiar. Hd820 was first priority because most of time my listening area has noise.  So now that I got one with isolation looking to get another for late night whether hd800s / gs3000 or otherwise
> 
> I will say the hd820 is not just smaller soundstage, it's just different. At times it gets as big as hd800s , other times smaller. Hd800s on the other hand big all the time. An interesting counterpart.


The 820 is definitely a good choice if a closed headphone is required.


----------



## ChijiroKuro

Greetings from Spain,

What's wrong with the HF3, the cable? It is very hard and tough... Well, it is changed and ready:





Original four core cable per channel from Grado, reused, braided and with a soft nylon cover. Amazing sound, perfect.

Be safe!!
C.K.


----------



## TooFrank

donlin said:


> Of course everybody's taste in sound varies but for what it's worth, I owned the GS3000e for a while and just couldn't quite love it.  The Hemp on the other hand is wonderful.  Just because something is way more expensive doesn't mean it's automatically better. The Hemp and GS3000e are both very high caliber headphones but very different sounding and in the end it comes down to your own taste and priorities.
> 
> For what it's worth, I currently own the hemp and owned the HD800S for years (bought it right when it came out and sold it earlier this year) and also owned the GS3000e for a while.  I would rank them Hemp, then HD800S, then GS3000e.  The Hifiman Arya is what prompted me to sell the HD800S.  As I've said here before, there was something about the mid-range tone of the GS3000e that I just couldn't live with so I stuck with the HD800S at the time.


Have you any idea of how hemp compares with gh2? Many thanks


----------



## TooFrank

ChijiroKuro said:


> Greetings from Spain,
> 
> What's wrong with the HF3, the cable? It is very hard and tough... Well, it is changed and ready:
> 
> ...


FWIW: maybe I am just a weirdo, but I like the cable on the HF3. It doesn’t tangle and if you don’t move to much, it is quite good....


----------



## donlin

TooFrank said:


> Have you any idea of how hemp compares with gh2? Many thanks


Sorry, I've never heard the GH2.  I'm typically not crazy about any that are designed around the L pads though.


----------



## johanchandy

Halimj7 said:


> Thanks so much for the response. Would you say that Grados sound like electrostatics or maybe Audiotechnicas or the older Beyers? Specifically I am interested in the PS series.


Got to agree with the others, Grado does their own thing. If you're not in a position to try a Grado the next best thing is trying a koss ksc75 with yaxi pads, off my lg g8x with the quad dac it sounds the closest to a Grado I've heard. The ksc75 shares a lot of grado qualities such as a fast, reasonably life like and energetic sound. If Koss suddenly revealed these were built by Grado in disguise I would believe them lol

The only electrostatics I've heard is the sr009(I was in awe at the time) but that was so long ago that I wont be able to make an honest comparison, but I can say without a doubt it's very different sounding.

My only extended experience with audio technica is my m40x and the m50x, the m40x is very different, it's more like a studio monitor, flat sounding. Very good at what it does but lacks the energy and life like qualities grados bring to the table. I didn't like the m50x personally.

The only Beyer I've spent enough time with is the dt770, the bass and midrange is near opposite to what you'll get in a grado, grados have a more upfront and tonally a more life like midrange whereas in the 770 the midrange sounds a bit recessed compared to the treble and bass. The bass in grados is lighter and faster sounding(in some models the speed and snap is almost planar like for a dynamic driver), whereas the 770 sounded boomier and slower to me.

I hope this was helpful!



donlin said:


> I owned the GS3000e for a while and just couldn't quite love it.  The Hemp on the other hand is wonderful.


Even though I really like the gs3000e I'm joining the club of those who prefer the Hemp for the same reason


----------



## donlin

johanchandy said:


> Even though I really like the gs3000e I'm joining the club of those who prefer the Hemp for the same reason


You are a very discerning individual with excellent taste!


----------



## ruinedx

Isn't Hemp like the most popular headphone Grado has released in the past decade? What can they do to continue the momentum given its an LE?

Hemp Pro LE w/ larger driver?


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

ruinedx said:


> Isn't Hemp like the most popular headphone Grado has released in the past decade? What can they do to continue the momentum given its an LE?
> 
> Hemp Pro LE w/ larger driver?


Two Words:  *DETACHABLE CABLE*

But we know that will never happen haha.


----------



## donlin

ruinedx said:


> Isn't Hemp like the most popular headphone Grado has released in the past decade? What can they do to continue the momentum given its an LE?
> 
> Hemp Pro LE w/ larger driver?


Provide one or two standard models based on the flat pads.  That's the main reason the Hemp sounds so good.  They could market it as a throwback to the original Grado designs to go along with the Heritage Matters theme.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

donlin said:


> Provide one or two standard models based on the flat pads.  That's the main reason the Hemp sounds so good.  They could market it as a throwback to the original Grado designs to go along with the Heritage Matters theme.


This. Make an RS3e thats basically a Hemp without the button. Keep the price at $420, for the ones who know.


----------



## ruinedx

Joaquin Dinero said:


> This. Make an RS3e thats basically a Hemp without the button. Keep the price at $420, for the ones who know.



The only problem is this wouldn't help sell more headphones to those who bought Hemp


----------



## fonkepala

johanchandy said:


> I was testing a lot with higher volumes, it got pretty hot to the touch, not scorching hot but still hot. I did an all-nighter working on my thesis with the hemp and the spark, this was a near transcendental experience...



Ah, how I miss my days of doing nothing else but working on my doctorate dissertation. Cherish them while they last! BTW, may I know what tracks//artist/music genre were you listening to when you felt like it was a near-transcendental experience with the Hemp & Spark pairing? 



johanchandy said:


> Got to agree with the others, Grado does their own thing. If you're not in a position to try a Grado the next best thing is trying a koss ksc75 with yaxi pads, off my lg g8x with the quad dac it sounds the closest to a Grado I've heard. The ksc75 shares a lot of grado qualities such as a fast, reasonably life like and energetic sound. If Koss suddenly revealed these were built by Grado in disguise I would believe them lol



Did you put on the Yaxi pads over the stock KSC75 pads or did your remove the stock pads entirely before putting on the Yaxis?


----------



## ruinedx

COUNTING CROWS - ANGELS OF THE SILENCES from Recovering the Satellites studio album.  This song sounded bad on my HD820, like I was listening to a poor FM radio station or something.  Still sounds bad on my Hemp, tho slightly more listenable - like a mediocre FM radio station instead of a bad one.

This album needs to be remastered bad, but I heard they lost the master tapes!


----------



## johanchandy

fonkepala said:


> Ah, how I miss my days of doing nothing else but working on my doctorate dissertation. Cherish them while they last! BTW, may I know what tracks//artist/music genre were you listening to when you felt like it was a near-transcendental experience with the Hemp & Spark pairing?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you put on the Yaxi pads over the stock KSC75 pads or did your remove the stock pads entirely before putting on the Yaxis?


I removed the stock pads and put the yaxi pads, LOVE how this sounds.

I was listening to a lot of stuff; violin concertos, classic rock, video game ost(nier automata) and progressive metal. They all sound great with the hemp/spark combo


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 26, 2020)

johanchandy said:


> I was listening to a lot of stuff; violin concertos, classic rock, video game ost(nier automata) and progressive metal. They all sound great with the hemp/spark combo



Probably sounds a lot better than some ppl $1000+ combos

Pairing experimentation >> money & specs


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

ruinedx said:


> The only problem is this wouldn't help sell more headphones to those who bought Hemp


True, for those who have the original Hemp they'll need to make a second special edition. Maybe one of those collaborations with Zig Zag. 

*emails updated resume to Grado*


----------



## elvergun (Aug 26, 2020)

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Two Words:  *DETACHABLE CABLE*



Winner, winner!!!

Best post of the day.









ParaLoganGrado said:


> But we know that will never happen haha.



Party pooper...


----------



## ksorota

elvergun said:


> Winner, winner!!!
> 
> Best post of the day.
> 
> ...


It would be great if Grado would accommodate removable cables, but luckily is a fairly easy process to self install on the Hemps. I would imagine the same is true in all wood versions and plastic as well.


----------



## kmhaynes

TooFrank said:


> Have you any idea of how hemp compares with gh2? Many thanks


I have the GH2, along with the SR325e for a while, and I would love to compare it to the Hemp, but alas, I would need some trusting soul to send me one to demo!!

Compared to the SR325e, the GH2 has an improved coherence and placement of instruments over the 325e.  When I listen to the 325e for 20-30 minutes on familiar music, they sound great (and not too much spikey treble with the "e" version), but when I swap to the GH2 and re-listen to those same tracks, it is just clearer and "right" sounding.  The bass on the GH2 is a bit tighter and fuller, and that is a characteristic of cocobolo that is reflected in acoustic guitars that have cocobolo for back and sides -- tight, punchy, clean bass without absorbing any of the treble in the upper registers.  Very smooth (not grainy).

I haven't heard anything higher up the Grado chain.


----------



## ruhenheiM

i've been listening to thomas lang lately, we all know guitar sounds amazing on grado but to me, drum sounds even better on grado


----------



## jay2406

What is the smoothest sounding Grado out of GH2, Hemp and ps500e for rock and metal? 

I have had the RS2e and gs2000e previously but the treble was just to much for me. I currently have the GW100 and Empyrean.


----------



## Douger333

kmhaynes said:


> I have the GH2, along with the SR325e for a while, and I would love to compare it to the Hemp, but alas, I would need some trusting soul to send me one to demo!!
> 
> Compared to the SR325e, the GH2 has an improved coherence and placement of instruments over the 325e.  When I listen to the 325e for 20-30 minutes on familiar music, they sound great (and not too much spikey treble with the "e" version), but when I swap to the GH2 and re-listen to those same tracks, it is just clearer and "right" sounding.  The bass on the GH2 is a bit tighter and fuller, and that is a characteristic of cocobolo that is reflected in acoustic guitars that have cocobolo for back and sides -- tight, punchy, clean bass without absorbing any of the treble in the upper registers.  Very smooth (not grainy).
> 
> I haven't heard anything higher up the Grado chain.


If you are in the USA, ask Todd The Vinyl Junkie if they can send one out as a demo. Otherwise ask your nearest Grado dealer...
ttvjaudio.com

Douger333


----------



## Gippy

jay2406 said:


> What is the smoothest sounding Grado out of GH2, Hemp and ps500e for rock and metal? I have had the RS2e and gs2000e previously but the treble was just to much for me. I currently have the GW100 and Empyrean.



In all honesty the GW100 is probably smoother than all of them because of the DSP applied when it is wireless. However you could try PS500e or RS1e with S pads.


----------



## ruinedx

jay2406 said:


> What is the smoothest sounding Grado out of GH2, Hemp and ps500e for rock and metal?
> 
> I have had the RS2e and gs2000e previously but the treble was just to much for me. I currently have the GW100 and Empyrean.


It's gonna depend on your amp pairing.

Johan paired the Hemp with Liquid Spark and reports it's a very smooth, excellent pairing.


----------



## johanchandy

ruinedx said:


> It's gonna depend on your amp pairing.
> 
> Johan paired the Hemp with Liquid Spark and reports it's a very smooth, excellent pairing.


Can confirm!


----------



## tlainhart

BobG55 said:


> For the moment being, the GS3Ke are my “go to“ headphone, but, the HD600 & HD650 will always remain my “treasured” Sens as you put it.  Two of the very best HPs ever made, IMHO.



I really like the mids on my HD6xx - so much better than my GS2Ke in terms of projection and detail. How would you compare your GS3Ke to your Senns?


----------



## johanchandy

tlainhart said:


> I really like the mids on my HD6xx - so much better than my GS2Ke in terms of projection and detail. How would you compare your GS3Ke to your Senns?


I hope I can pitch in as well, the Hemp has much closer sounding mids to the HD6xx than the gs3000e imho


----------



## Shane D

jay2406 said:


> What is the smoothest sounding Grado out of GH2, Hemp and ps500e for rock and metal?
> 
> I have had the RS2e and gs2000e previously but the treble was just to much for me. I currently have the GW100 and Empyrean.



I have never heard the Hemp, but I found the PS500e's too smoothed out for my liking. I love my GH2's, which I find a lot smoother than my SR325e's.


----------



## johanchandy (Aug 27, 2020)

Since there was a lot of talk about the Sennheiser hd6xx series, I thought I would add my thoughts, I really like my hd6xx as a nice complimentary companion to my Grados!

For music I use the hemp for pretty much anything, but for music that doesn't require energy and instead can make do with a more relaxed sound and a meatier low end, then the darker sounding hd6xx is hard to beat, an example of this is certain folk music like Eivor, Myrkur and the like, or even synthwave, these all sound absolutely magical with the hd6xx with tubes or the spark(I still like all of these with the Hemp/spark combo, it's very versatile).

Also the HD6xx is probably unparalleled for movies and tv shows, where with the HD6xx you don't ever have to worry about anything ever getting too bright or sibilant.

In regards to a "live" sound; I find the Hemp more live sounding in comparison to the HD6xx. While the HD6xx does have amazing mids, the highs and the low-end don't contribute much in the way of a "live" sound as much as the Hemps do imho. But for a dark smooth relaxed listen the hd6xx is amazing but can sound dull depending on the track as a result.

Btw Myrkur's album Folkesange is giving me goosebumps listening with the Hemp spark combo, her voice sounds so real and the violins and cellos are rendered so beautifully.


----------



## ruinedx

johanchandy said:


> Since there was a lot of talk about the Sennheiser hd6xx series, I thought I would add my thoughts, I really like my hd6xx as a nice complimentary companion to my Grados!
> 
> For music I use the hemp for pretty much anything, but for music that doesn't require energy and instead can make do with a more relaxed sound and a meatier low end, then the darker sounding hd6xx is hard to beat, an example of this is certain folk music like Eivor, Myrkur and the like, or even synthwave, these all sound absolutely magical with the hd6xx with tubes or the spark(I still like all of these with the Hemp/spark combo, it's very versatile).
> 
> ...


Interestingly I do the same thing, except HD8xx/HD700 is my "bright/detailed" and Hemp my "Dark/relaxed". HD6xx I find too dark with soundstage too small to excite me.


----------



## TooFrank

kmhaynes said:


> I have the GH2, along with the SR325e for a while, and I would love to compare it to the Hemp, but alas, I would need some trusting soul to send me one to demo!!
> 
> Compared to the SR325e, the GH2 has an improved coherence and placement of instruments over the 325e.  When I listen to the 325e for 20-30 minutes on familiar music, they sound great (and not too much spikey treble with the "e" version), but when I swap to the GH2 and re-listen to those same tracks, it is just clearer and "right" sounding.  The bass on the GH2 is a bit tighter and fuller, and that is a characteristic of cocobolo that is reflected in acoustic guitars that have cocobolo for back and sides -- tight, punchy, clean bass without absorbing any of the treble in the upper registers.  Very smooth (not grainy).
> 
> I haven't heard anything higher up the Grado chain.


Many thanks. Currently, I own the hf3, gh2, gs2ke, gw100 and use them for different purposes/genres. May try to order the hemps, in another attempt to find the holy grail..


----------



## donlin

tlainhart said:


> I really like the mids on my HD6xx - so much better than my GS2Ke in terms of projection and detail. How would you compare your GS3Ke to your Senns?


Even though the HD6xx is an old design, it still is one of the most natural sounding in terms of midrange timbre.  I've never heard the GS2Ke but have owned the GS3ke and agree that the mids really suffer in comparison.  The Hemp on the other hand, brings the mids nicely forward with very natural tone quality.


----------



## BobG55

tlainhart said:


> I really like the mids on my HD6xx - so much better than my GS2Ke in terms of projection and detail. How would you compare your GS3Ke to your Senns?



I’m not very good at describing sound.  The GS3Ke sound is somewhat a bit more expanded and a bit deeper overall.


----------



## Icehawk

Alrighty, got my 325i (c2004) back from Grado - mount is fixed and they recabled it with the same as on the Hemp.  Wish they'd given one foot more on both.

I have been using the Hemp every day for gaming, music, and videos out of a Modi/Magni 3 combo from my PC.  I stand by my initial impressions - very good can but... the SR325i just has this magic in that range so many vocals are in, it's like the meat of the upper mids is just a knockout blow with them.  Otherwise very similar in overall signature with the Hemps having perhaps a little more bass.  All testing with standard pads - me no likely the flats.  

Sorry if this is a love letter to my 325i but they really just hit my sweet spot!  I like the Hemp and will hang on to them for now, always good to have a backup and they do sound superb and look unique.


----------



## audiobomber (Aug 27, 2020)

Icehawk said:


> the SR325i just has this magic in that range so many vocals are in, it's like the meat of the upper mids is just a knockout blow with them.  Otherwise very similar in overall signature with the Hemps having perhaps a little more bass.  All testing with standard pads - me no likely the flats.


But a Hemp with SR pads is not a Hemp? My priority is sound quality, not comfort. Could you please explain what sonic differences you hear with the different cushions?


----------



## Icehawk

audiobomber said:


> But a Hemp with SR pads is not a Hemp? My priority is sound quality, not comfort. Could you please explain what sonic differences you hear with the different cushions?



Almost none?  The difference puts the drivers about 1-2mm farther away from your ear.  From my POV there is no sound quality if they aren't comfortable (because I won't use them).  It's not like I'm putting bowls on - those you definitely can tell a big difference as you might expect.

Pads don't make the cans Hemp or not, come on now.


----------



## donlin

audiobomber said:


> But a Hemp with SR pads is not a Hemp? My priority is sound quality, not comfort. Could you please explain what sonic differences you hear with the different cushions?


Right on the money. Hemp without flat pads has become a different kind of drug.


----------



## johanchandy

Icehawk said:


> Almost none?  The difference puts the drivers about 1-2mm farther away from your ear.  From my POV there is no sound quality if they aren't comfortable (because I won't use them).  It's not like I'm putting bowls on - those you definitely can tell a big difference as you might expect.
> 
> Pads don't make the cans Hemp or not, come on now.


You may have already tried this but have you tried stretching out the headband so that the cups just lightly rest on your ear? At first I could only wear the hemp for 30 mins as my right ear would start to feel like it's on the fire, the pain was that bad. After stretching it out I can wear it for hours without any discomfort! The Hemps sound best with their stock pads imho


----------



## audiobomber

Icehawk said:


> Almost none?  The difference puts the drivers about 1-2mm farther away from your ear.  From my POV there is no sound quality if they aren't comfortable (because I won't use them).  It's not like I'm putting bowls on - those you definitely can tell a big difference as you might expect.
> 
> Pads don't make the cans Hemp or not, come on now.


I have the SR60 and GH4, with six different sets of pads. Changing pads always produces significant sonic differences. I find it very difficult to believe that there is no difference between an L-cush and F-cush with the Hemp.


----------



## johanchandy

audiobomber said:


> I have the SR60 and GH4, with six different sets of pads. Changing pads always produces significant sonic differences. I find it very difficult to believe that there is no difference between an L-cush and F-cush with the Hemp.


Between the L cush and F cush there's a massive difference with the Hemp, with the L-cush it sounds more like a normal Grado(if that makes sense), the Hemp is really special with the F pads


----------



## Mightygrey

My pad-rolling report on the Hemp:

*Sennheiser 414 ‘Yellow’ pads (with Quarter mod)*
The Sennheiser pads are a clear comfort upgrade over the Stock F-Cush pads and are also closest to them in terms of overall signature. While they also have an exposed driver thanks to the ‘Quarter mod’, the thicker pads move the driver further away from the ear, and as a result, offer a slightly drier tone with less immediacy. The 414 pads also cause upper mids to dip slightly, along with a lowering in mid-bass impact. 


*S-Cush ‘flat pads’*
The stock pads on the entry-level ‘Prestige’ Series Grado model give a noticeable improvement in smoothness on The Hemp Headphone, at the expense of treble clarity and overall energy. While they’re far more tolerable in terms of comfort, they do reduce the fun-factor of The Hemp Headphone.


*L-Cush* *‘bowl pads’*
The addition of the OEM Grado ‘bowl’ pads makes for an interesting change. The Hemp Headphone becomes more incisive, with a snappier treble response and a leaner, more spacious overall feel. While this does tame their signature warmth, it might be worth keeping a pair of these pads on-hand to complement the stock pads and change things up from time to time.  

*G-Cush *
These sound awful on The Hemp Headphone. They leave a veritable canyon in the mid-range, voices become nasally and distant, and treble is etched and sharp. Avoid. 

*Beautiful-audio leather/merino hybrid pads*
These terrific-looking aftermarket pads from Beautiful Audio fall somewhere between the stock F-Cush pads and the L-Cush in terms of signature, and also happen to be the most comfortable pick of the bunch. They add a lower treble boost, plus add a bit of additional width and air The Hemp Headphones sound stage. Their overall mid-bass impact is reduced, but it does become tightened-up in the process. While these look great and sound pretty decent too on The Hemp Headphone, they are an expensive aftermarket proposition and do tend to remove much that makes them unique-sounding in the process.


----------



## PhenixS1970

As i like this puppy so much I decided to treat her nice and installed some mods:

1. shipibo aluminium rods & gimbals;
2. turbulent labs leather headband.


----------



## jay2406

Gippy said:


> In all honesty the GW100 is probably smoother than all of them because of the DSP applied when it is wireless. However you could try PS500e or RS1e with S pads.


Yeah the the gw100 is easily the smoothest I have heard from Grado.


Gippy said:


> In all honesty the GW100 is probably smoother than all of them because of the DSP applied when it is wireless. However you could try PS500e or RS1e with S pads.


Yeah the GW100 is very smooth. I was looking for a Grado with a little more mid push and more clarity/treble just not to RS2e levels.


----------



## jay2406

ruinedx said:


> It's gonna depend on your amp pairing.
> 
> Johan paired the Hemp with Liquid Spark and reports it's a very smooth, excellent pairing.


That’s good news. I’ve got the Feliks Euforia but I was thinking of selling it as I actually prefer the sound from my Empyreans through my Mac mini 2018. If it sounds good via the Grado it would give me a reason to keep it.


----------



## johanchandy

Mightygrey said:


> My pad-rolling report on the Hemp:
> 
> *Sennheiser 414 ‘Yellow’ pads (with Quarter mod)*
> The Sennheiser pads are a clear comfort upgrade over the Stock F-Cush pads and are also closest to them in terms of overall signature. While they also have an exposed driver thanks to the ‘Quarter mod’, the thicker pads move the driver further away from the ear, and as a result, offer a slightly drier tone with less immediacy. The 414 pads also cause upper mids to dip slightly, along with a lowering in mid-bass impact.
> ...


You have been my inspiration to want to wrap my hemp headband with hemp cord! I have some rolls on the way!


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

I'm glad that more people are excited about the GW100 -- this was my first foray into Grado (and open backs).  After some initial shock at 1)how open the sound is with an amazing sense of direction and imaging, and 2)a very "in your face, punchy" midrange -- I decided I needed to try out a higher end model.  I'll admit, I do EQ out a tiny bit of the mid-bass hump (250-500Hz) so I can get some more treble details, but "warm" and smooth are definitely a great way to describe them.  I actually prefer running them off the 3.5 jack and find this allows them to shine even more.  And *GASP* this means it has a DETACHABLE CABLE!  Haha.


----------



## Shane D (Aug 28, 2020)

jay2406 said:


> That’s good news. I’ve got the Feliks Euforia but I was thinking of selling it as I actually prefer the sound from my Empyreans through my Mac mini 2018. If it sounds good via the Grado it would give me a reason to keep it.



Does the Euphoria have a low impedance option? I searched for a low impedance tube amp for my Grado's and it has been really nice. Bob 55 has a very nice Woo amp with high and low impedance options.


----------



## ksorota

PhenixS1970 said:


> As i like this puppy so much I decided to treat her nice and installed some mods:
> 
> 1. shipibo aluminium rods & gimbals;
> 2. turbulent labs leather headband.




for comparison sake... here is the coffee turbulent labs strap. Trying to decide on black or silver shipibo frame still!

The strap has quite a bit more padding although not sure it’s actually necessary. Looks great and feels premium!


----------



## eeagle

johanchandy said:


> Btw Myrkur's album Folkesange is giving me goosebumps listening with the Hemp spark combo, her voice sounds so real and the violins and cellos are rendered so beautifully.


Thanks for this recommendation; it's available in UltraHD on Amazon's MusicHD service. and of course YouTube
Myrkur's album Folkesange


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

BobG55 said:


> In mid-July I bought the GS3000e & it’s been my “go to” headphone pretty much ever since.  It’s that good.  A couple of weeks ago while listening to music a thought came to me : a lot of the time people generally don’t hesitate when it comes time to complain or criticize & I include myself here.  But, complementing, thanking, rejoicing in someone’s accomplishments, success, etc. doesn’t always come to mind as quickly.  So, I decided to send a quick/ brief email to Grado Audio to let them know how much I enjoy the G3Ke.  Part of me felt silly doing this & rationalized this thought/ feeling with “well, you paid for the product after all”, why would they care either way.  Instead I listened to my gut & felt that, no matter who or how much money they may have (I’m sure Grado Audio isn’t poor), people appreciate being recognized when they accomplish something.  I’m not including my email, which was initially addressed to the Grado Audio staff.  They were quite happy/ appreciative & they replied they were forwarding the email to John Grado.  I’m posting both replies (copy & paste) from the staff followed by John Grado’s :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome 👍👍.  I love my GS3000e's too


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Halimj7 said:


> Thanks so much for the response. Would you say that Grados sound like electrostatics or maybe Audiotechnicas or the older Beyers? Specifically I am interested in the PS series.


Nothing like the Stax 009's nor the Beyer T5P's at least my GS3000e's don't !


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

ruinedx said:


> I had the HD600 for about 4 years ago.  Was fully unimpressed and sold it a few months after buying it.  Boring, boring, b-o-r-i-n-g is the best way I could describe it. I haven't heard the SR60 but the Hemp is far, far, far better than the HD600 was for music listening purposes.
> 
> I love Sennheiser's HD800s/HD820 series though for their incredible soundstage (and the HD700 for the same reason in a more compact form), it would take a mighty headphone to unseat them.
> 
> So at least for me with the currently in-production models I am with Grado < $1500 and Sennheiser > $1500.  I haven't heard a GS3000 yet, though, but I have no real opportunity to do so currently; but I don't think it would win anyway because soundstage is king for me, though you never know.


I owned the HD800 and HD800S and  still own the GS3000e.   The GS3000e has excellent soundstage that is realistic.   The HD800 and HD800S have unrealistic / artificial soundstage and terrible highs and treble and poor bass.  The GS3000e has great treble and great bass.  I had the HD800 for about a year quite a few years back and used it about 10 times.   The HD800S I bought a pair early this year, listened to it a couple of times and then sold them.   The GS3000e's took over (from my Beyer T5P's) as my go too every day headphone.  Since I have had the GS3000e's for the last few months I have used them every day and more times than any other headphone I have owned.  And this is coming from a person who would normally and prefer to listen to speaker systems !.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

jay2406 said:


> What is the smoothest sounding Grado out of GH2, Hemp and ps500e for rock and metal?
> 
> I have had the RS2e and gs2000e previously but the treble was just to much for me. I currently have the GW100 and Empyrean.


my GS3000e's are very good with rock.  Plenty of clear lifelike treble but not harsh or sibilant.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

donlin said:


> Even though the HD6xx is an old design, it still is one of the most natural sounding in terms of midrange timbre.  I've never heard the GS2Ke *but have owned the GS3ke and agree that the mids really suffer in comparison*.  The Hemp on the other hand, brings the mids nicely forward with very natural tone quality.


I have never found the GS3000e's to have poor mids.  In fact it's one of their high points (clear and very detailed and upfront) along with vocals especially with female singers


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 28, 2020)

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> I owned the HD800 and HD800S and  still own the GS3000e.   The GS3000e has excellent soundstage that is realistic.   The HD800 and HD800S have unrealistic / artificial soundstage and terrible highs and treble and poor bass.  The GS3000e has great treble and great bass.  I had the HD800 for about a year quite a few years back and used it about 10 times.   The HD800S I bought a pair early this year, listened to it a couple of times and then sold them.   The GS3000e's took over (from my Beyer T5P's) as my go too every day headphone.  Since I have had the GS3000e's for the last few months I have used them every day and more times than any other headphone I have owned.  *And this is coming from a person who would normally and prefer to listen to speaker systems !*.



That is very good info to have!

I have bought the below in past 5yr - bolded is what I still own:
*GSP500*
GSP600
*HD25*
HD600
*HD700*
HD800
*HD820
Hemp*
Momentum 2.0 Wired Over Ear

I will say that the HD800 DOES have a huge soundstage that is sometimes too huge, but it is really amazing to have at other times.

I wouldn't be surprised if the GS3000e soundstage was somewhat like the HD820's from your description.  The HD820 is not as big as the HD800 but still gets pretty big at times; there is more variation to its bigness than HD800 which is pretty large at all times. It also has a ton more bass than the HD800.

The treble/bass matching I cracked the gear code with the HD8xx.  Musical Fidelity MX-DAC dac + Liquid Platinum amp is perfect synergy w/ HD8xx.  This is kind of why I was leaning towards HD800S -  I already have the HD820 which has a moderately large but not crazy large soundstage.  But it would be nice to have crazy large as an alternative.  That being said, the HD820 will remain my primary headphone due to noise pollution in my environment (loud family members!); so the question is do I get a variation of it for the late night headphone in the same family but different (HD800S) or something totally different (GS3000e)?  I am not sure!  But with my current gear none of my headphones come close to touching the listening pleasure I get with HD820.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

ruinedx said:


> That is very good info to have!
> 
> I have bought the below in past 5yr - bolded is what I still own:
> *GSP500*
> ...


The GS3000e soundstage I find is much more real than the HD800.   Overall the GS3000e is what i would call a very honest headphone i.e. it just lets you listen to what the music producers produced in the mixing studio.   So if you have poor mastered and poor quality recordings you will know about it with the GS3000e's as also if you have poor quality gear.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> The GS3000e soundstage I find is much more real than the HD800.   Overall the GS3000e is what i would call a very honest headphone i.e. it just lets you listen to what the music producers produced in the mixing studio.   So if you have poor mastered and poor quality recordings you will know about it with the GS3000e's as also if you have poor quality gear.


Of course the GS3000e is a fully open headphone so noise will leak out like a sieve and you will also hear whats in your room or outside if the windows are open during quiet music passages.


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 28, 2020)

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> The GS3000e soundstage I find is much more real than the HD800.   Overall the GS3000e is what i would call a very honest headphone i.e. it just lets you listen to what the music producers produced in the mixing studio.   So if you have poor mastered and poor quality recordings you will know about it with the GS3000e's as also if you have poor quality gear.



Will Grado send me a loaner to demo? lol.  I already basically know how the HD800S is gonna sound on my gear 'cause HD820 sounds damn amazing.  Could GS3000e sound MORE amazing? Perhaps. But that's a large $$$ risk   The gear match is just as important as the headphone itself.

re: open, yeah, that's fine as whatever I buy is going to be when I want reference open headphone to use.  For daytime/closed I am using HD820.


----------



## donlin

ruinedx said:


> That is very good info to have!
> 
> I have bought the below in past 5yr - bolded is what I still own:
> *GSP500*
> ...


Interesting exercise. Here's the headphones I've owned at some point during the last five years with current in bold:
GH-1
PS-500e
GS-3000e
*Hemp*
Edition Xv2
*Arya
HD650
HD660S*
HD800S
Clear
MDR-Z1R
Nighthawk
LCD-3
LCD-X
ERA-1
AEON Open


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 28, 2020)

donlin said:


> Interesting exercise. Here's the headphones I've owned at some point during the last five years with current in bold:
> GH-1
> PS-500e
> GS-3000e
> ...


On my list the HD700 made it the longest without being dumped, over 4yr now. Pretty surprising since you could argue it's the least widely liked headphone on the list.  Something about it tho has kept it relevant and interesting on every gear combo I've had in the time even if it wasnt "the best."


----------



## donlin (Aug 28, 2020)

Oh yea, I forgot about that one.  Not sure if that falls in the 5 year time frame for me.  It's definitely a very good sounding but very hated headphone.
Obviously the HD650 is the longest for me, I think it was 2004 when that came out.


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 28, 2020)

donlin said:


> Oh yea, I forgot about that one.  Not sure if that falls in the 5 year time frame for me.  It's definitely a very good sounding but very hated headphone.
> Obviously the HD650 is the longest for me, I think it was 2004 when that came out.



Top 3 ways to make hated headphone:
* Headphone sounds bad with / sensitive to popular bad-sounding amps/DACs, which the market is flooded with; therefore the "value specs" group hates it
* Headphone does not have enough "status power" because its not the top / most expensive model; therefore the "status" group hates it
* Headphone doesn't have a flat frequency response, which certain people then dismiss immediately without hearing to appear more audiophile-ish educated; therefore the "judge by FR only" group whose gear caters to this type of flat headphone hates it

Result:
* This only leaves the group that buys stuff to experiment and actually listen to, which is the minority; and of course not all of them are going to like it, either, due to personal preference


----------



## johanchandy

Wove hemp cord around the headband taking inspiration from Mightygrey, looks groovy


----------



## ruinedx

Is the HEMP selling for an insane price on eBay? I can't even find a finished auction for reference.

If not yet, I bet it will be once it goes OOP


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 28, 2020)

johanchandy said:


> Wove hemp cord around the headband taking inspiration from Mightygrey, looks groovy


nice matching stand as well!

Your headphone station reminds me a bit of mine: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sho...e-no-old-pictures-please.529140/post-15808604

BTW I noticed what appears to be an entertaining error on the Grado website:
https://gradolabs.com/headphones/statement-series/item/110-gs3000e

It looks like their "model" GS3000e pic has a mistake in the lettering, instead of GRADO it reads GRAD0.  I don't see the zero-shaped O on any of the other models.


----------



## elira

After spending more time with the HEMP I think they sound very nice and the low end is very fun. The only bad thing I see in them is that they are little bit congested, other than that they are very nice. A GS4000e made of Hemp would be interesting.


----------



## Gippy

elira said:


> A GS4000e made of Hemp would be interesting.



No way that's justifiable. Hemp is an engineered wood substitute. It'd be silly for Grado to charge more for that over an exotic tonewood.


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 28, 2020)

Gippy said:


> No way that's justifiable. Hemp is an engineered wood substitute. It'd be silly for Grado to charge more for that over an exotic tonewood.



There are headphones more costly than the gs3000e that have no wood at all. One could reasonably question how much positive impact the wood shell even makes.

If folks thought a hemp version of gs3000e sounded better then yeah it would be justifiable to charge more.


----------



## johanchandy

The hemp cups are gorgeous, I'll be drooling if they made a hemp GS headphone


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 29, 2020)

Tonight I did a pretty long A/B comparison of the Hemp vs the HD700.  I am not sure I can keep both in the long term because tonewise to me they sound to be in the same ballpark; if you like the Hemp you'll probably like the HD700 and vice versa (assuming good gear match).  They are like within 25% of each other soundwise IMO.  Most of the material I compared centered around female vocalists, electronic music, rock, and metal.

They both sounded excellent, but here are my takeaways using Musical Fidelity MX-DAC and Liquid Platinum w/ stock tubes
- Hemp sounded significantly more "congested" than HD700
- HD700 had overall more convincing mids than Hemp, though the hd700 soundstage and air may have biased me on this
- HD700 had more extended treble, but also had more instances of being too bright at high volumes - although this was very rare for both headphones with my gear setup
- HD700 soundstage sounded both much wider, deeper, and more convincing than Hemp; hemp smaller, more intimate but still believable. This is a huge differentiator between the two.
- Hemp sound was more immediate, HD700 had more reverb
- Bass was relatively similar between the two
- HD700 sounded significantly more polished, Hemp more raw
- HD700 had significantly more air than Hemp
- HD700 was significantly more comfortable to wear than Hemp
- But, Hemp's shorter cord and smaller size was a bit easier to manage than HD700
- It was easier to forget I was wearing headphones with HD700
- To be frank, in almost every instance I overall preferred the sound of the HD700
- There is no doubt Hemp looks nicer


----------



## Gippy

ruinedx said:


> There are headphones more costly than the gs3000e that have no wood at all. One could reasonably question how much positive impact the wood shell even makes.



Not in Grado's lineup, no. Past the SR325e, they all contain wood. I don't think Grado particularly cares about how their products stack against the competition.

A hemp GS headphone likely wouldn't be all that great, seeing as how using maple as a tonewood has resulted in additonal treble brightness that some people don't care for. (GS2000e, WH1)


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 29, 2020)

Gippy said:


> Not in Grado's lineup, no. Past the SR325e, they all contain wood. I don't think Grado particularly cares about how their products stack against the competition.
> 
> A hemp GS headphone likely wouldn't be all that great, seeing as how using maple as a tonewood has resulted in additonal treble brightness that some people don't care for. (GS2000e, WH1)



Simple explanation can be provided for the extra cost 
"Hemp was surprisingly difficult to machine. The solid piece of hemp machined into the parts seen on the finished headphones is actually a compressed piece made of branches and bits of hemp wood. The challenge of working with it, however, paid off. Hemp has surprising auditory benefits."

Given there are amazing sounding headphones that use zero wood, the sound quality / brightness / whatever would boil down to picking the right driver for the enclosure used.


----------



## johanchandy

ruinedx said:


> Tonight I did a pretty long A/B comparison of the Hemp vs the HD700.  I am not sure I can keep both in the long term because tonewise to me they sound to be in the same ballpark; if you like the Hemp you'll probably like the HD700 and vice versa (assuming good gear match).  They are like within 25% of each other soundwise IMO.  Most of the material I compared centered around female vocalists, electronic music, rock, and metal.
> 
> They both sounded excellent, but here are my takeaways using Musical Fidelity MX-DAC and Liquid Platinum w/ stock tubes
> - Hemp sounded significantly more "congested" than HD700
> ...


The hd700 sounds like the best grado ever lol


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 29, 2020)

johanchandy said:


> The hd700 sounds like the best grado ever lol



It really sounds like Hemp on steroids TBH

But its also more picky with gear like the more expensive grados


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

ruinedx said:


> Top 3 ways to make hated headphone:
> * Headphone sounds bad with / sensitive to popular bad-sounding amps/DACs, which the market is flooded with; therefore the "value specs" group hates it
> * Headphone does not have enough "status power" because its not the top / most expensive model; therefore the "status" group hates it
> * Headphone doesn't have a flat frequency response, which certain people then dismiss immediately without hearing to appear more audiophile-ish educated; therefore the "judge by FR only" group whose gear caters to this type of flat headphone hates it
> ...


Yes 100% agree.   
I notice on Head-Fi.org a lot of people go straight for a top tier headphone (most probably taking most of their budget) and then attach it to a cheap DAC and cheap headphone amp. Just look at the For Sale Ads where there are far more high end headphones for sale than high end DAC's, Headphone Amps and as for high end turntables....well they are non existent.  
Then they write bad reviews blaming the headphone.   
What they are not realising is the high-end headphone is showing up all the flaws of the cheap equipment.  
The other very important issue is synergy of all the equipment coming together as one.  Thats why from my experience buying a complete hifi system from one company is normally a safe bet.


----------



## jay2406

Shane D said:


> Does the Euphoria have a low impedance option? I searched for a low impedance tube amp for my Grado's and it has been really nice. Bob 55 has a very nice Woo amp with high and low impedance options.


This off their website; According to *Feliks* Audio, the *Euforia's* unique design allows for exceptional sound quality with a broad range of headphones, powerful enough to drive even demanding *low impedance* headphones (<32 ohm) including planar magnetics

It has handled everything I have thrown at it pretty well.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

jay2406 said:


> This off their website; According to *Feliks* Audio, the *Euforia's* unique design allows for exceptional sound quality with a broad range of headphones, powerful enough to drive even demanding *low impedance* headphones (<32 ohm) including planar magnetics
> 
> It has handled everything I have thrown at it pretty well.


Would love to know if using the Euforia masks any of the detail I get from using my GS3000e's direct from my Hugo 2 and whether using the Euforia would benefit the GS3000e from the larger increase on power and current and using the Hugo 2 just as a DAC compared to direct from the Hugo 2 ! 

When I tried the Beyer A2 Amp and the Vioelectric V280 both with the Hugo 2 and my Chord QBD76 DAC (use for my speaker system linked to my Chord Blu MK1) with my Beyer T5P Gen 2's and when I had a pair of HD800S's earlier this year (didn't have the GS3000e's then) the sound from the amps heavily masked the sound a lot when compared direct from the Hugo 2.  I lost a lot of the treble, midrange and bass detail.   So I immediately sold both of these amps. 

So I am wondering if using a much higher end headphone amp would give me better results connected to the Hugo 2 or QBD76.   

Or whether to spend the extra money and buy a Chord TT2 or Dave for my GS3000e's and sell my Hugo 2 and QBD76 ?   

The total Chord route may be a better overall sound quality as there are less interconnects and electronic circuitry to go through to reach the headphones. 

Another option is to have made a resistance conversion box made and use my Chord Mezzo 140 amp from my speaker system for my GS3000e's (although the Mezzo 140 may be just too powerful for the GS3000e's and also very inefficient with the large amount of resistance required to protect the headphones).   I used the HiFiMan HE6's from my Mezzo 140's (via HiFiMan conversion box) and the sound was very good.  If it wasn't for the crazy weight of the HE6's (also the biggest disadvantage to the Abyss 1266 and Audeze LCD's) I would most have probably kept them.


----------



## jay2406

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Would love to know if using the Euforia masks any of the detail I get from using my GS3000e's direct from my Hugo 2 and whether using the Euforia would benefit the GS3000e from the larger increase on power and current and using the Hugo 2 just as a DAC compared to direct from the Hugo 2 !
> 
> When I tried the Beyer A2 Amp and the Vioelectric V280 both with the Hugo 2 and my Chord QBD76 DAC (use for my speaker system linked to my Chord Blu MK1) with my Beyer T5P Gen 2's and when I had a pair of HD800S's earlier this year (didn't have the GS3000e's then) the sound from the amps heavily masked the sound a lot when compared direct from the Hugo 2.  I lost a lot of the treble, midrange and bass detail.   So I immediately sold both of these amps.
> 
> ...


When I first got the Euforia I had the GS2000e and Empyrean. With the Empyrean I didn't think it was a great match as depending on the tubes it slows down the speed of guitars and softens the entire image compared to my Mac mini 2018 which just sounds faster with more detail but a 2d/flat sound compared to the more 3d sound of the euforia. I am currently thinking about selling it and trying a HUGO 2 as I think it will bring out the details and make the empyrean a more exciting and immediate listen. With the GS2000e depending on tubes it would really affect bass level and width of the sound, the detail was still there just softened.


----------



## johanchandy

Can't get over how beautiful these are, pictures don't do it justice. The hemp cups have this kind of rock like marble effect where certain areas shine slightly in the light. I love the quirky buttons as well haha


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 29, 2020)

johanchandy said:


> Can't get over how beautiful these are, pictures don't do it justice. The hemp cups have this kind of rock like marble effect where certain areas shine slightly in the light. I love the quirky buttons as well haha


Yep hemp is one of best looking headphones period.  I think the look is cooler than any of grado other headphones by far. Cocobolo on gs3000e very appealing but hemp look still nicer imo.

I also think the hd820 look awesome as well, but for different reasons with a totally different vibe. Hemp is more organic chic, hd820 more sci-fi space tech.


----------



## johanchandy

ruinedx said:


> Yep hemp is one of best looking headphones period.  I think the look is cooler than any of grado other headphones by far. Cocobolo on gs3000e very appealing but hemp look still nicer imo.
> 
> I also think the hd820 look awesome as well, but for different reasons with a totally different vibe. Hemp is more organic chic, hd820 more sci-fi space tech.


Agreed! I love how the hd820 looks, very space age and premium looking. I find the Empyrean to be quite nice and premium looking as well.


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 29, 2020)

johanchandy said:


> Agreed! I love how the hd820 looks, very space age and premium looking. I find the Empyrean to be quite nice and premium looking as well.



Empyrean not bad but the mesh look remind me a little too much of HD600 mesh.


----------



## Shane D

jay2406 said:


> This off their website; According to *Feliks* Audio, the *Euforia's* unique design allows for exceptional sound quality with a broad range of headphones, powerful enough to drive even demanding *low impedance* headphones (<32 ohm) including planar magnetics
> 
> It has handled everything I have thrown at it pretty well.



I see that they do not list output impedance and do not have a high/low switch. While it will work with Grado's, it will likely not be an ideal match. Most tube amps are not meant to be used with very efficient headphones.


----------



## GarageBoy (Aug 29, 2020)

The euforia is a 6080 otl - the output impedance is going to be high

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/otl...dance-matching-question.702109/#post-10202227


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 29, 2020)

Well, I've decided.  Hemp is leaving the collection.  It was a fantastic headphone that looked beautiful, but sounded too similar to my HD700 and ultimately not as good as it on my particular gear setup for my preferences. I struggle to find a use case for it as a result.  I guess that means I need to check out of the thread!


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

jay2406 said:


> When I first got the Euforia I had the GS2000e and Empyrean. With the Empyrean I didn't think it was a great match as depending on the tubes it slows down the speed of guitars and softens the entire image compared to my Mac mini 2018 which just sounds faster with more detail but a 2d/flat sound compared to the more 3d sound of the euforia. I am currently thinking about selling it and trying a HUGO 2 as I think it will bring out the details and make the empyrean a more exciting and immediate listen. With the GS2000e depending on tubes it would really affect bass level and width of the sound, the detail was still there just softened.


I found the Empyrean very boring, too dark and lifeless for all music genres both direct from the Hugo 2 and from a Beyer A2 and Violectric V280 using both the Hugo 2 just as a DAC and my Chord QBD76 (balanced into the V280).  
Was also the same with the Senn HD800S's and my Beyer T5P Gen 2's yet the T5P's direct from the Hugo 2 was far superior (even out of the Mojo it was superior).   
My GS3000e's direct from the Hugo 2 beat them all.  I didn't have my GS3000e's when I had the A2 and V280.  But from the results of the other two headphones, al the A2 and V280 did was vail the sound compared to direct from the Hugo 2.!


----------



## elvergun

I'm switching back and forth between the L and the G pads and I'm finding that salad bowls are not as bad as I thought (with the RS2e).

I did flatten them out a little by putting them under a couple of books for a few hours.    Some of the bass is reduced, but the highs are now not as sharp.   Also, the sound stage is much improved.    I like how things sound with both pads.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

*3*


ruinedx said:


> Well, I've decided.  Hemp is leaving the collection.  It was a fantastic headphone that looked beautiful, but sounded too similar to my HD700 and ultimately not as good as it on my particular gear setup for my preferences. I struggle to find a use case for it as a result.  I guess that means I need to check out of the thread!


From the sound of it you wont have any trouble finding someone to take those Hemps off your hands.


----------



## ruinedx

Joaquin Dinero said:


> From the sound of it you wont have any trouble finding someone to take those Hemps off your hands.



Yeah it is a universally liked headphone for sure, it seems!


----------



## elvergun

ruinedx said:


> Yeah it is a universally liked headphone for sure, it seems!



And it is the first one up for sale.

I imagine there will be a feeding frenzy.


----------



## ksorota

ruinedx said:


> It really sounds like Hemp on steroids TBH
> 
> But its also more picky with gear like the more expensive grados



you’ve beaten me down with positivity!

HD700 is in the shopping  cart!


----------



## ruinedx

ksorota said:


> you’ve beaten me down with positivity!
> 
> HD700 is in the shopping  cart!



What amp u plan to use with?


----------



## ksorota

Liquid platinum or GLMK2


----------



## 534743

What's the difference between TTVJ flat pads and deluxe flat pads?

Would either an SR225e or RS2e benefit from said pads?


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 29, 2020)

ksorota said:


> Liquid platinum or GLMK2


Liquid platinum works really nice with it, I use it balanced via ch700s cable

Gilmore will probably be too bright


----------



## ksorota

ruinedx said:


> Liquid platinum works really nice with it, I use it balanced via ch700s cable
> 
> Gilmore will probably be too bright


Both are cap modded; which on the LP makes it more incisive but on the Gilmore it lays it back a bit. That being said, the GLMK2 was too bright a pairing with soekris 1321 but works nicely with modi 3 or Mojo.


----------



## ruinedx

ksorota said:


> Both are cap modded; which on the LP makes it more incisive but on the Gilmore it lays it back a bit. That being said, the GLMK2 was too bright a pairing with soekris 1321 but works nicely with modi 3 or Mojo.


Well I can't say for sure but more incisive is not what you want, the unmodded LP was basically perfect synergy and why I wouldn't do cap mod . 

But can always give it a shot, also the tubes matter of course and maybe a very laid back one can offset the cap mod


----------



## THGM

Just came across this YouTube video about Grado headphones, hosted by Steve Guttenberg, which makes for interesting viewing, especially if you like horn speakers and/or you don't want to spend too much money on headphones!


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

ruinedx said:


> Is the HEMP selling for an insane price on eBay? I can't even find a finished auction for reference.
> 
> If not yet, I bet it will be once it goes OOP


I'm on Ebay an unhealthy amount of time and I've never seen a Hemp listed.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

johanchandy said:


> The hemp cups are gorgeous, I'll be drooling if they made a hemp GS headphone


Maybe instead of a GS4000 Hemp TOTL model they go the other way with a GS500. Price about $840 (2 * 420) it would slot between the RS1 and GS1000. I think Gippys got it right that Hemp isn't the least bit fancy as a material so it shouldn't be a lineup topper. But it could still be awesome in GS form.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

elvergun said:


> I'm switching back and forth between the L and the G pads and I'm finding that salad bowls are not as bad as I thought (with the RS2e).
> 
> I did flatten them out a little by putting them under a couple of books for a few hours.    Some of the bass is reduced, but the highs are now not as sharp.   Also, the sound stage is much improved.    I like how things sound with both pads.


Somewhere out there in the Head fi universe is a thread from someone all about how they loved their RS2e with the G Cush. Too lazy to find the link but I know I read it.


----------



## GarageBoy

paraphernalia said:


> What's the difference between TTVJ flat pads and deluxe flat pads?
> 
> Would either an SR225e or RS2e benefit from said pads?


IIRC the deluxe are treated or something and are softer and tames the treble even more. Even Marv at superbestaudiofriends likes it with the rs2e


----------



## johanchandy (Aug 29, 2020)

After getting the Hemp I was planning to sell all my other headphones to limit just one headphone for my desktop but realised I can't sell the sr225e, it's just too special. Classic rock sounds godly in it and it sounds great to use around the house plugged into my phone(g8x with the quad dac). Crazy value for money


----------



## Gippy (Aug 30, 2020)

Bay Bloor Radio contacted me and said their shipment of Sony 1000XM4 headphones have been delayed. To make up for this, they've offered $50 off everyone who pre-ordered it, as we could've just canceled our pre-order and got it at Best Buy. That's service. They didn't need to do that, but they did. Supporting local businesses is important, especially during this time, and they just went above and beyond.

I bought my SR225i, GS2000e, and HD800S there, and it seems they'll have the Hemp available for demo and purchase in mid-September. They're one of the few shops out there that puts out demos of Grado's limited edition models. If the Hemp actually lives up to all the hype, I'm buying it from them.



johanchandy said:


> After getting the Hemp I was planning to sell all my other headphones to limit just one headphone for my desktop but realised I can't sell the sr225e, it's just too special.



Giving up on the GS3000e already?


----------



## 534743 (Aug 30, 2020)

GarageBoy said:


> IIRC the deluxe are treated or something and are softer and tames the treble even more. Even Marv at superbestaudiofriends likes it with the rs2e



But the RS2e doesn't have that much treble anyway and already lost some of the tiny details and soundstage compared to the SR225e (which could probably benefit from the pads)


----------



## PhenixS1970

Never tried my Grados with tubes but I’ll find out next week as I have a Schiit Vali 2 on order.  Source will be my A&K SA700 DAP.  Could be a nice setup for my lockdown home office desk space 😀.


----------



## johanchandy

Gippy said:


> Giving up on the GS3000e already?


Yup unfortunately, will be up for sale in a few days


----------



## dr cornelius

I'm getting back into my Grados, and johancandy's Liquid Spark got my interest in taming the highs on my RS2e's and 125e's.  I'm also wondering if I should try tubes - has anyone tried the Hagerman amp? https://hagerman-audio-labs.myshopi...products/tuba-vacuum-tube-headphone-amplifier


----------



## Shane D (Aug 30, 2020)

PhenixS1970 said:


> Never tried my Grados with tubes but I’ll find out next week as I have a Schiit Vali 2 on order.  Source will be my A&K SA700 DAP.  Could be a nice setup for my lockdown home office desk space 😀.



Good luck! I never found the Vali 2 very tubey at all and I went through several tubes. It was however loud and clear.
A nice, cheap amp, but not much in the way of tubey and I was NOT going to spends hundreds of dollars rolling tubes.


----------



## Shane D (Aug 30, 2020)

dr cornelius said:


> I'm getting back into my Grados, and johancandy's Liquid Spark got my interest in taming the highs on my RS2e's and 125e's.  I'm also wondering if I should try tubes - has anyone tried the Hagerman amp? https://hagerman-audio-labs.myshopi...products/tuba-vacuum-tube-headphone-amplifier



I almost bought that amp and there is another forum with many happy customers. I narrowed my search down to the Tuba and an amp from Mapletree Audio Design. I went with MAD as they were $200.00 cheaper and made in Canada. But I sometimes still wonder if I made the right choice. 

That high/low option would be great for Grado's.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

dr cornelius said:


> I'm getting back into my Grados, and johancandy's Liquid Spark got my interest in taming the highs on my RS2e's and 125e's.  I'm also wondering if I should try tubes - has anyone tried the Hagerman amp? https://hagerman-audio-labs.myshopi...products/tuba-vacuum-tube-headphone-amplifier


I've had my eye on that amp also but have not heard it yet.  If you're gonna go tubing, go all the way. There's a lot of hybrid tube amps out there where the tubes are more decorative than functional.


----------



## donlin

johanchandy said:


> Yup unfortunately, will be up for sale in a few days


It’s amazing that a $420.00 headphone can displace a $1700.00 headphone but I’m not surprised by your conclusion.


----------



## PhenixS1970

Shane D said:


> Good luck! I never found the Vali 2 very tubey at all and I went through several tubes. It was however loud and clear.
> A nice, cheap amp, but not much in the of tubey and I was NOT going to spends hundreds of dollars rolling tubes.



Thank you very much for your feedback, ShaneD.  I just ordered 1 tube which seems te be popular with this amp and hopefully I’ll like the combo.  If not I stick with my current gear 😀.


----------



## carboncopy

I ordered two headphones at the same time. The Hemp (just for fun) and the ZMF Atticus. I anticipated, that the Atticus will be the real deal for me. Now, the Atticus goes back and I probably order a VO instead. There was no point in keeping the Atticus. It has for sure more resolution and it's definitely a more relaxed sound but the Hemp is so much faster and open that I could not switch between them. Oh, and the Hemp goes much deeper to my suprise. I should add that they are driven balanced by the mighty (9W to 32 Ohms) Pathos Inpol Ear. While the Hemp signs it's hearth out on my Audioquest Cobalt it surely can scale. A shocking value for me...



donlin said:


> It’s amazing that a $420.00 headphone can displace a $1700.00 headphone but I’m not surprised by your conclusion.


----------



## Shane D (Aug 30, 2020)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I've had my eye on that amp also but have not heard it yet.  If you're gonna go tubing, go all the way. There's a lot of hybrid tube amps out there where the tubes are more decorative than functional.



The Tuba is not a hybrid, just to be clear.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Shane D said:


> The Tuba is not a hybrid, just to be clear.


Yup, thats why its on my shortlist 😁


----------



## Shane D

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Yup, thats why its on my shortlist 😁



Just wanted to clarify. I bet that would be a GREAT amp with Grado's.  

Grado's are awesome on tube amps, but they have to be low impedance to sound their best.

I would love to hear mine on a Tuba or a Woo Audio WA6.


----------



## donlin

carboncopy said:


> I ordered two headphones at the same time. The Hemp (just for fun) and the ZMF Atticus. I anticipated, that the Atticus will be the real deal for me. Now, the Atticus goes back and I probably order a VO instead. There was no point in keeping the Atticus. It has for sure more resolution and it's definitely a more relaxed sound but the Hemp is so much faster and open that I could not switch between them. Oh, and the Hemp goes much deeper to my suprise. I should add that they are driven balanced by the mighty (9W to 32 Ohms) Pathos Inpol Ear. While the Hemp signs it's hearth out on my Audioquest Cobalt it surely can scale. A shocking value for me...


That really says a lot. Many people consider the ZMF phones to be the holy grail.


----------



## ruhenheiM

johanchandy said:


> Wove hemp cord around the headband taking inspiration from Mightygrey, looks groovy



is that andrew jones's pioneer speaker?



johanchandy said:


> Can't get over how beautiful these are, pictures don't do it justice. The hemp cups have this kind of rock like marble effect where certain areas shine slightly in the light. I love the quirky buttons as well haha



flat pads are not comfy to wear bro, months to come, it would be unbearable for you, when that time comes, i'll consider to buy your hemp at half price


----------



## Gippy

donlin said:


> That really says a lot. Many people consider the ZMF phones to be the holy grail.



I could never consider a 400+ gram headphone. Long-term comfort issues. When I demoed Audeze phones they lasted about a minute on my head before I moved on.


----------



## dr cornelius

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I've had my eye on that amp also but have not heard it yet.  If you're gonna go tubing, go all the way. There's a lot of hybrid tube amps out there where the tubes are more decorative than functional.


I agree - that's what drew me to the Tuba. The design was based off of the Senn HD 600 and Grado SR 125e, two of my favorite headphones.


----------



## ruhenheiM

paraphernalia said:


> What's the difference between TTVJ flat pads and deluxe flat pads?
> 
> Would either an SR225e or RS2e benefit from said pads?



about 15usd 
i'm not sure how it would differs, i haven't tried the deluxe flat pad but from the people who have tried it,they prefer deluxe to regular flat pad, most of them using hp1000 though since the deluxe flat pad was intended for hp1000 upgrades programs by joe himself
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/jos...rnal-and-comparative-review-on-hiatus.622756/


----------



## carboncopy

Gippy said:


> I could never consider a 400+ gram headphone. Long-term comfort issues. When I demoed Audeze phones they lasted about a minute on my head before I moved on.



They have a really good weight distribution (I mean the ZMF). I had no problem with it at all...


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

THIS MAN HAS TOO MANY GRADOS: A Never ending mini series

Episode 2: Grado SR80  One Night in Bangkok Edition.

These are my Grado SR80. I bought them for cheap on Ebay, back in May. They were supposed to be my "starter Grados". I had preordered the Hemps, but they weren't due until late June. I wanted to get a taste of what the Grado sound was about. So I snagged these, and waited. 

And waited. 

After a couple weeks I went to check the tracking updates. I saw they had been processed in Bangkok on June 1st. WHAT? Bangkok? 

In my haste for a taste of Grado I didnt see that the seller was in Thailand. There's usually a dozen or more used pairs of SR60s or 80s on Ebay at any given time. I would never have picked this pair if I had seen that international shipping during a pandemic was involved. 

So I waited, and I got my Hemps, and some 325e, and some GS1000s, and several others and some SR60e to fill the void where these were supposed to be. 
I had given up on ever seeing them. I was fixin to file a claim with Paypal. 

They showed up last Saturday, about three months after I ordered them. 

They're perfectly cromulent headphones, but I dont really have a spot for them in the lineup. As far as the Baby Grados, my newer SR60e sounds better, with deeper, fuller bass. And looks better too with those hot red earpads. I'm long past needing "starter Grados".  I guess they make for a good story when the pandemic is over. Maybe I'll sell them to someone in Europe so they can continue their World Tour.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Shane D said:


> Just wanted to clarify. I bet that would be a GREAT amp with Grado's.
> 
> Grado's are awesome on tube amps, but they have to be low impedance to sound their best.
> 
> I would love to hear mine on a Tuba or a Woo Audio WA6.


Which Mapletree Audio amp do you have ? Do you like it ?


----------



## Shane D

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Which Mapletree Audio amp do you have ? Do you like it ?



I have the Ear+ HDII. It is a very nice amp and the builder is a Grado fan. It only puts out 4 Ohms of impedance, but that volume knob is not going past 9:00ish. It is a very light, airy sound, not at all thick and bassy. I also have a Schiit Loki in the chain, but I only use it about half the time. Depends on the music and my mood.

For a little bit more than I paid for this, I bought a used Violectric V220 solid state amp. This, to me, is end game. With 5 pre-gain settings available it works with everything from Grados (Awesome!) to 600 Ohm headphones (Impressive!).


----------



## johanchandy

ruhenheiM said:


> is that andrew jones's pioneer speaker?
> 
> flat pads are not comfy to wear bro, months to come, it would be unbearable for you, when that time comes, i'll consider to buy your hemp at half price


Yup the Andrew Jones BS22's, I love them and they look real nice on the white Kanto speaker stands.

Grado will have to release something I like better for me to part with my Hemp


----------



## Gippy

ruhenheiM said:


> flat pads are not comfy to wear bro



For me, I'd need to enjoy the Hemp with the G pads. But people have reported it sounding terrible with them. Guess I'll find out in a few weeks


----------



## johanchandy

Gippy said:


> For me, I'd need to enjoy the Hemp with the G pads. But people have reported it sounding terrible with them. Guess I'll find out in a few weeks


I hated the Hemps with the G pads!


----------



## MacedonianHero

Gippy said:


> Bay Bloor Radio contacted me and said their shipment of Sony 1000XM4 headphones have been delayed. To make up for this, they've offered $50 off everyone who pre-ordered it, as we could've just canceled our pre-order and got it at Best Buy. That's service. They didn't need to do that, but they did. Supporting local businesses is important, especially during this time, and they just went above and beyond.
> 
> I bought my SR225i, GS2000e, and HD800S there, and it seems they'll have the Hemp available for demo and purchase in mid-September. They're one of the few shops out there that puts out demos of Grado's limited edition models. If the Hemp actually lives up to all the hype, I'm buying it from them.
> 
> ...



I've had mine for a few weeks now thanks to Bestbuy. Funny that BBR still doesn't? That said, they do have an excellent array of Grado headphones from the SR-60e to the PS2000e.


----------



## Chodi

Shane D said:


> Just wanted to clarify. I bet that would be a GREAT amp with Grado's.
> 
> Grado's are awesome on tube amps, but they have to be low impedance to sound their best.
> 
> I would love to hear mine on a Tuba or a Woo Audio WA6.


I am listening to my rs2e while writing this on this amp:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32556281296.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.48e44c4dcZcxXG

It is a transformer coupled tube amp (not hybrid) with real power and 4 impedance selections. The sound is fantastic. This is the factory selling direct and the price is crazy low for what is a very solid amp. Shipping time is slow but it is worth the wait. I also have other amps and this one puts many of them to shame at a fraction of the price.


----------



## 534743

I didn't find anything about this with "search", so:
Is there a good way to clean/wash original Grado cushions without destroying them?


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 31, 2020)

Chodi said:


> I am listening to my rs2e while writing this on this amp:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32556281296.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.48e44c4dcZcxXG
> 
> It is a transformer coupled tube amp (not hybrid) with real power and 4 impedance selections. The sound is fantastic. This is the factory selling direct and the price is crazy low for what is a very solid amp. Shipping time is slow but it is worth the wait. I also have other amps and this one puts many of them to shame at a fraction of the price.


I would advise against plugging any thing expensive into aliexpress products considering the typical QA from sellers on that site.  No need to fry your nice headphones on an amp from a sketch company that has no reputation to protect

Tube hybrids can sound fantastic but not all do; but for grado you can go to garage1217 and get a garage1217-built Project Sunrise III for $255 and have a lot more long term confidence in both the amp and what's connected to it than anything bought off aliexpress.... And it will sound great.


----------



## Philimon

paraphernalia said:


> But the RS2e doesn't have that much treble anyway and already lost some of the tiny details and soundstage compared to the SR225e (which could probably benefit from the pads)



Measurements I believe show RS2e as having more treble than 225e including side-by-side subjective impressions. And you’re saying RS2e is less resloving than 225e?


----------



## carboncopy

donlin said:


> That really says a lot. Many people consider the ZMF phones to be the holy grail.



To be fair...I had a short correspondance with Zach and the super low output impedance of the Pathos is probably the reason why the Atticus can not show its true qualities for me. Synergie is important and always a big factor.


----------



## Chodi (Aug 31, 2020)

ruinedx said:


> I would advise against plugging any thing expensive into aliexpress products considering the typical QA from sellers on that site.  No need to fry your nice headphones on an amp from a sketch company that has no reputation to protect
> 
> Tube hybrids can sound fantastic but not all do; but for grado you can go to garage1217 and get a garage1217-built Project Sunrise III for $255 and have a lot more long term confidence in both the amp and what's connected to it than anything bought off aliexpress.... And it will sound great.


The manufactuer of that amp burned it in for days at the factory before shipping. I own several headphone and most are upwards of $500. I feel quite safe plugging them all into this amp. It has performed flawlessly. The construction of the amp far exceeds its price point. I think your condimnation based on the source is unfair. I am relating my own experience with this product.


----------



## 534743

Philimon said:


> Measurements I believe show RS2e as having more treble than 225e including side-by-side subjective impressions. And you’re saying RS2e is less resloving than 225e?



I dunno about any measurements but i have recently compared my RS2e against a SR60e and a SR225e and the latter were brighter and details were more spread in the soundstage and more easily noticable. The RS2e still sounds nicer, calmer with a more coherent soundstage.


----------



## kmhaynes

paraphernalia said:


> I didn't find anything about this with "search", so:
> Is there a good way to clean/wash original Grado cushions without destroying them?


Sure, just gently wash them in a bowl of warm water with some mild detergent + hair conditioner (for softness).  Rinse and dry by pressing with a towel, let dry for a couple of hours.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Listening to an uncommon media today with my GH2s:


----------



## Joaquin Dinero (Aug 31, 2020)

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Listening to an uncommon media today with my GH2s:


Classic.

I wish I had headphones like that back when I had tapes like that


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 31, 2020)

Chodi said:


> The manufactuer of that amp burned it in for days at the factory before shipping. I own several headphone and most are upwards of $500. I feel quite safe plugging them all into this amp. It has performed flawlessly. The construction of the amp far exceeds its price point. I think your condimnation based on the source is unfair. I am relating my own experience with this product.



The whole concept of QA is that yours may be fine, but the one the next guy buys catches fire and burns down his house.  If "Breeze Audio" gets a bad rap, it makes no difference.  They simply change the name to something else, because no one is buying it for the name they are buying it for the price.  Something a well known company can't do.  On top of it, there is zero that can be done to hold the manufacturer responsible due to their location.

There are tube options from well respected brands at the $250 price point like the garage1217 project sunrise III, so why roll the dice with "breeze audio" ??? Penny wise and pound foolish.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Classic.
> 
> I wish I had headphones like that back when I had tapes like that



I just bought them off eBay last week.  Green Day is pretty damn worn out and the right channel is about 6dB louder than left.  Has a small amount of warble.  The Soundgarden tape starts off pretty rough, but sounds great between the first and last 30sec or so on each side.  Temple of the Dog sounds INCREDIBLE.  I know tape isn't known for high fidelity, but my guess is that it might have been recorded from a different master.  I noticed that the peaks on each channel never hit 0dB and rarely hit -2, so I know it wasn't dynamic range compressed to hell.  The bass guitar is one thing that is immediately different sounding than the CD version I own.  It's been a fun day of nostalgia


----------



## Mightygrey

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Listening to an uncommon media today with my GH2s:


I have that album on about three other formats, but not cassette. It's all-time.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Gippy said:


> For me, I'd need to enjoy the Hemp with the G pads. But people have reported it sounding terrible with them. Guess I'll find out in a few weeks


i'll looking forward for your report, are you also going to compare it with knock off gpad? just in case 





ParaLoganGrado said:


> I just bought them off eBay last week.  Green Day is pretty damn worn out and the right channel is about 6dB louder than left.  Has a small amount of warble.  The Soundgarden tape starts off pretty rough, but sounds great between the first and last 30sec or so on each side.  Temple of the Dog sounds INCREDIBLE.  I know tape isn't known for high fidelity, but my guess is that it might have been recorded from a different master.  I noticed that the peaks on each channel never hit 0dB and rarely hit -2, so I know it wasn't dynamic range compressed to hell.  The bass guitar is one thing that is immediately different sounding than the CD version I own.  It's been a fun day of nostalgia



don't you wanna try the dragon?


----------



## Mightygrey

ruhenheiM said:


> i'll looking forward for your report, are you also going to compare it with knock off gpad? just in case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knock-off (geekria) G-pads sound far better on the Hemp than OEM G-Cush pads.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

ruhenheiM said:


> i'll looking forward for your report, are you also going to compare it with knock off gpad? just in case
> 
> 
> 
> don't you wanna try the dragon?


Which dragon do you speak of?


----------



## ruhenheiM

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Which dragon do you speak of?


the only dragon i guess


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

ruhenheiM said:


> the only dragon i guess


You're funny.  I can't afford that!  Most Nakamichi decks are ridiculously priced, even if they are amazing.  I will say that this Integra I just got surprised me with how high the treble extension can go on a standard mass produced tape!  Unfortunately that means a decent amount of hiss until I switch on the "High" or "Metal" bias setting.  The Dolby B & C NR is not worth it so far -- to me it sounds like AGC (auto gain control) + digital NR on a ham radio.  Except on radio, you have a maximum bandwidth of ~3KHz on SSB or 8~10KHz AM which means you can basically chop off the top 10+KHz of the spectrum and do some DSP on the rest of the white noise.  On tape, it just causes that "pumping" effect.  Kind of like when a carb isn't tuned right and the idle revs hunt.

I do want to get me a nice Metal tape and record some FLACs and LPs to it to see if the sound has a noticeable change!


----------



## Chodi

ruinedx said:


> The whole concept of QA is that yours may be fine, but the one the next guy buys catches fire and burns down his house.  If "Breeze Audio" gets a bad rap, it makes no difference.  They simply change the name to something else, because no one is buying it for the name they are buying it for the price.  Something a well known company can't do.  On top of it, there is zero that can be done to hold the manufacturer responsible due to their location.
> 
> There are tube options from well respected brands at the $250 price point like the garage1217 project sunrise III, so why roll the dice with "breeze audio" ??? Penny wise and pound foolish.


I'm going to take this to pm as I think you must have some personal grudge which does not need to be aired on the forum. We can share our experience privately. It is obvious you don't even know who this manufacturer is. I do. We can discuss it in a private pm no need to involve on this open Grado forum.


----------



## chriscu1

Since there's a lot of talk here about the Hemp, I just posted some quick thoughts using the DF Cobalt with it (and only it) in the portable amp section, in the event anyone ever considered pairing the two on the go.


----------



## ruhenheiM

ParaLoganGrado said:


> You're funny.  I can't afford that!  Most Nakamichi decks are ridiculously priced, even if they are amazing.  I will say that this Integra I just got surprised me with how high the treble extension can go on a standard mass produced tape!  Unfortunately that means a decent amount of hiss until I switch on the "High" or "Metal" bias setting.  The Dolby B & C NR is not worth it so far -- to me it sounds like AGC (auto gain control) + digital NR on a ham radio.  Except on radio, you have a maximum bandwidth of ~3KHz on SSB or 8~10KHz AM which means you can basically chop off the top 10+KHz of the spectrum and do some DSP on the rest of the white noise.  On tape, it just causes that "pumping" effect.  Kind of like when a carb isn't tuned right and the idle revs hunt.
> 
> I do want to get me a nice Metal tape and record some FLACs and LPs to it to see if the sound has a noticeable change!



hahaha, that dragon name alone already made me super curious, yeah they do made uber expensive stuff as in most of the high end japanese products during those bubble era. even the used one still ridiculously expensive
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Nakamichi-...730864?hash=item289bcf11f0:g:ZbUAAOSwpqtfSV3P

have you tried reel to reel? i don't have much experience with cassette actually, especially high end since i only used aiwa walkman and some sony cassette deck back in the day, from reading articles at recent times, i just realized tape actually have some kind of groove, at the cassette they have some kind of magnetic pattern and the head itself also could worn out which make me a bit wonder is there any chance the hiss actually coming from either worn out head or not so pristine cassette condition? btw so far which one you prefer cassette or cd?


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

ruhenheiM said:


> hahaha, that dragon name alone already made me super curious, yeah they do made uber expensive stuff as in most of the high end japanese products during those bubble era. even the used one still ridiculously expensive
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Nakamichi-...730864?hash=item289bcf11f0:g:ZbUAAOSwpqtfSV3P
> 
> have you tried reel to reel? i don't have much experience with cassette actually, especially high end since i only used aiwa walkman and some sony cassette deck back in the day, from reading articles at recent times, i just realized tape actually have some kind of groove, at the cassette they have some kind of magnetic pattern and the head itself also could worn out which make me a bit wonder is there any chance the hiss actually coming from either worn out head or not so pristine cassette condition? btw so far which one you prefer cassette or cd?



I've never heard a Reel to Reel, and wish to some day!  I used to have cassette decks in cars up until my car about 10 years ago lol.  But those were all junk.  Back then, I just cared about loud!  I dunno, I will say that the amp section of this deck seems to have a "warming" or liquefying effect, unless that's just the tape medium!  This Temple of the Dog tape is pristine and definitely sound better than the CD version.  Again, I can't say with authority if it's the tape, the deck, or the master the tape was recorded from.  But I've already listened to it twice today and need to find a computer with a line-in jack soon!  I wanna convert this to FLAC to archive and see if I can hear the difference vs my CD>FLAC copy.  Maybe I can do a comparison in Audacity once I do?


----------



## ruhenheiM

ParaLoganGrado said:


> I've never heard a Reel to Reel, and wish to some day!  I used to have cassette decks in cars up until my car about 10 years ago lol.  But those were all junk.  Back then, I just cared about loud!  I dunno, I will say that the amp section of this deck seems to have a "warming" or liquefying effect, unless that's just the tape medium!  This Temple of the Dog tape is pristine and definitely sound better than the CD version.  Again, I can't say with authority if it's the tape, the deck, or the master the tape was recorded from.  But I've already listened to it twice today and need to find a computer with a line-in jack soon!  I wanna convert this to FLAC to archive and see if I can hear the difference vs my CD>FLAC copy.  Maybe I can do a comparison in Audacity once I do?


sounds like an exciting project!


----------



## ksorota (Aug 31, 2020)

I just received this Draug 3 for HD600, but more looks like I’ll have to order another one for the Hemps. Aesthetically it’s going to be hard to beat this combo!


----------



## kmhaynes

ksorota said:


> I just received this Draug 3 for HD600, but more looks like I’ll have to order another one for the Hemps. Aesthetically it’s going to be hard to beat this combo!


I think I just got a little buzz looking at this!  That is sweeet!

Now, will you guys burnin' on about the Hemp and let me enjoy my new GH2's without wanting to try the Hemp also??!!!!  I love/hate this place!


----------



## BobG55

kmhaynes said:


> I think I just got a little buzz looking at this!  That is sweeet!
> 
> Now, will you guys burnin' on about the Hemp and let me enjoy my new GH2's without wanting to try the Hemp also??!!!!  I love/hate this place!


----------



## dr cornelius

ruinedx said:


> I would advise against plugging any thing expensive into aliexpress products considering the typical QA from sellers on that site.  No need to fry your nice headphones on an amp from a sketch company that has no reputation to protect
> 
> Tube hybrids can sound fantastic but not all do; but for grado you can go to garage1217 and get a garage1217-built Project Sunrise III for $255 and have a lot more long term confidence in both the amp and what's connected to it than anything bought off aliexpress.... And it will sound great.


I was going to ask if anyone here has tried the Project Polaris. Do you think the Sunrise III would be a better option?


----------



## elvergun

ksorota said:


> I just received this Draug 3 for HD600, but more looks like I’ll have to order another one for the Hemps. Aesthetically it’s going to be hard to beat this combo!


How did you get the buttons off the grills?   Did you just pull until they came off?


----------



## ruinedx

dr cornelius said:


> I was going to ask if anyone here has tried the Project Polaris. Do you think the Sunrise III would be a better option?


I know sunrise iii sounds good not sure about polaris


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

ruhenheiM said:


> the only dragon i guess


Awesome....... Cassette playback at it's finest.   With great recordings, after a Nagra reel to reel and then top vinyl player this is next !.   Beats all the modern digital stuff hands down.   Analogue forever !


----------



## ksorota

elvergun said:


> How did you get the buttons off the grills?   Did you just pull until they came off?



I ordered them without the buttons installed. Instead they just sent them to me in the box.

I’m sure they are just held in with glue... but not sure how to best remove them.


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 1, 2020)

Alright guys I'm BACK IN the club

Despite Hemp losing in A/B vs my other headphones, after not using it a week I ended up missing its more "intimate" soundstage and simplicity now and then.

Technically I still feel it is inferior to the HD700, but it seems there are times I want that "Hemp sound" 

I also got some better vacuum tubes and it helped out Hemp a large amount.


----------



## G0rt

Quick question for cognoscenti: are bespoke builds, using Magnum, Ypsilon or other drivers, still considered Grado enough to qualify as 'Grado', given the similarities?


----------



## donlin

ruinedx said:


> Alright guys I'm BACK IN the club
> 
> Despite Hemp losing in A/B vs my other headphones, after not using it a week I ended up missing its more "intimate" soundstage and simplicity now and then.
> 
> ...


Good to hear.  I will readily admit that from a technical standpoint there are many headphones that are "better" including my HiFiMan Arya.  But when it comes to the recreating the feeling of live music the Hemp wins every time.  I go to (well used to go to) a lot of Chicago Symphony Orchestra performances and although the Arya has a way wider soundstage better extension, especially in the treble, more detail, the Hemp is much closer to that experience.  It has more weight, more fleshed out tone/timbre, way better dynamics and slam, pacing.  Basically all the things that count for my personal taste.
Also agree that tube amps seem to be the way to go.  After a fling with a really nice sounding Dynalo, I'm back to my PrimaLuna Evo 100.


----------



## ruinedx

donlin said:


> Good to hear.  I will readily admit that from a technical standpoint there are many headphones that are "better" including my HiFiMan Arya.  But when it comes to the recreating the feeling of live music the Hemp wins every time.  I go to (well used to go to) a lot of Chicago Symphony Orchestra performances and although the Arya has a way wider soundstage better extension, especially in the treble, more detail, the Hemp is much closer to that experience.  It has more weight, more fleshed out tone/timbre, way better dynamics and slam, pacing.  Basically all the things that count for my personal taste.
> Also agree that tube amps seem to be the way to go.  After a fling with a really nice sounding Dynalo, I'm back to my PrimaLuna Evo 100.


Yeh it's just one of those things, like how many headphones can you own. Looks like it's gonna be 4 for me - HD820, HD800S in a couple weeks, HD700, Hemp.   And GSP500 but that don't count since it's gaming. And Hd25 but that don't count cuz it's my portable/beater headphone


----------



## m1ndripper

G0rt said:


> Quick question for cognoscenti: are bespoke builds, using Magnum, Ypsilon or other drivers, still considered Grado enough to qualify as 'Grado', given the similarities?



Oooh, nice. I actually haven't heard of these driver upgrades (just googled them now). I'm curious if there are other threads discussing these mods? I'd be interested in a nice pair of DIY grados, as $149 for a pair Magnum Symphones V9 sounds relatively cheap... I feel like you could get amazing sound for relatively cheap out of these drivers (if you can find a cheap frame).


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

m1ndripper said:


> Oooh, nice. I actually haven't heard of these driver upgrades (just googled them now). I'm curious if there are other threads discussing these mods? I'd be interested in a nice pair of DIY grados, as $149 for a pair Magnum Symphones V9 sounds relatively cheap... I feel like you could get amazing sound for relatively cheap out of these drivers (if you can find a cheap frame).


There is a "Grado Mods" thread, I believe.  I have not checked it in a while, but I know there is a member here who has modded a ton of them with different pads, adding dampening inside the cups, detachable cable hooks up AND experimented with the different driver manufacturers.  I can't remember his name, but I think he was based in Cali or Hawaii (one of those surfer states lol.)  I'm sure someone in here is subscribed to and following that thread!


----------



## G0rt

ParaLoganGrado said:


> There is a "Grado Mods" thread, I believe.  I have not checked it in a while, but I know there is a member here who has modded a ton of them with different pads, adding dampening inside the cups, detachable cable hooks up AND experimented with the different driver manufacturers.  I can't remember his name, but I think he was based in Cali or Hawaii (one of those surfer states lol.)  I'm sure someone in here is subscribed to and following that thread!



I've read it all, but my question remains: are such builds close enough to the Grado sweet spot to be considered 'Grado'? Ish?

Better than? As good as? Similar to? Sort of like?

I understand that there a wide range of Grados, Prestige to Pro to Statement and the rest. But are diy even in the same family?


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 1, 2020)

*Sounds good on Hemp:*


This track illustrates well the differences between HD700 and Hemp.

Hemp is much more upfront and blusterous synths rocking in your ears.

HD700 on the other hand sounds much more distant and spacious, with the synths dancing around in space but without the authority and rawness of Hemp.

Same song, two different soundstage presentations,  but fairly similar tonal profile.  Both sound great for different reasons.


----------



## ruhenheiM

USA only
http://try.qobuz.com/gradocontest/?utm_source=Grado


----------



## ruhenheiM

G0rt said:


> Quick question for cognoscenti: are bespoke builds, using Magnum, Ypsilon or other drivers, still considered Grado enough to qualify as 'Grado', given the similarities?


i haven't tried newer drivers but years ago i tried magnum, i forget which version though 4/5/6 maybe?, in my opinion it's close enough, probably closer to allesandro version, the build was similar like grado rs series design, in term of technicality i think the magnum driver is better compare to my rs1 button, i can only tell from that one magnum driver version though, for the rest i have no idea


----------



## johanchandy

ruinedx said:


> *Sounds good on Hemp:*
> 
> 
> This track illustrates well the differences between HD700 and Hemp.
> ...



Sounds eerily similar to the differences between the Hemp and the GS3000e. It would be cool if someone was able to compare the hd700 to the gs3000e!

The perfect Grado for me would be a GS500 Hemp headphone that had all the tonal characteristics of the Hemp but with a more expansive sound-stage, I would kill for this lol. For the moment I'm really satisfied with the Hemp, its sound-stage is quite surprising at times, reasonably present when called for.


----------



## donlin

johanchandy said:


> Sounds eerily similar to the differences between the Hemp and the GS3000e. It would be cool if someone was able to compare the hd700 to the gs3000e!
> 
> The perfect Grado for me would be a GS500 Hemp headphone that had all the tonal characteristics of the Hemp but with a more expansive sound-stage, I would kill for this lol. For the moment I'm really satisfied with the Hemp, its sound-stage is quite surprising at times, reasonably present when called for.


I'm not sure if the special qualities of the Hemp could be combined with an expansive soundstage.  To get the stage, the mids need to be pulled back and in that process, the intimacy, warmth, natural tone and impact are lost.  Phones with good impact and weight such as the LCD-X, HD650, Clear, etc. all have a narrow soundstage.


----------



## johanchandy

donlin said:


> I'm not sure if the special qualities of the Hemp could be combined with an expansive soundstage.  To get the stage, the mids need to be pulled back and in that process, the intimacy, warmth, natural tone and impact are lost.  Phones with good impact and weight such as the LCD-X, HD650, Clear, etc. all have a narrow soundstage.


True, seems like I'm chasing unicorns haha


----------



## Gippy

Picked up my Sony 1000XM4 today. The BBR staff were so nice and thanked me for supporting small businesses.

Unfortunately, their Grado demo lineup has been reduced, and it seems they sold their GS3000e/PS2000e demos. I got to quickly demo the PS500e, the RS1e, and the GH4. With no EQ and just hearing them at stock, I'd say GH4 > PS500e > RS1e. Yeah, the stock RS1e really doesn't sound like a typical Grado at all. Maybe johanchandy and I should meet up so that I can try the Hemp


----------



## johanchandy

Gippy said:


> Picked up my Sony 1000XM4 today. The BBR staff were so nice and thanked me for supporting small businesses.
> 
> Unfortunately, their Grado demo lineup has been reduced, and it seems they sold their GS3000e/PS2000e demos. I got to quickly demo the PS500e, the RS1e, and the GH4. With no EQ and just hearing them at stock, I'd say GH4 > PS500e > RS1e. Yeah, the stock RS1e really doesn't sound like a typical Grado at all. Maybe johanchandy and I should meet up so that I can try the Hemp


Just mention a time and place haha

Would be nice to meet up! 👍


----------



## chriscu1

chriscu1 said:


> Since there's a lot of talk here about the Hemp, I just posted some quick thoughts using the DF Cobalt with it (and only it) in the portable amp section, in the event anyone ever considered pairing the two on the go.


Figured I would transition this here, as I really only care about pairing with the Hemp.  There were some good things about the Cobalt, but not enough to keep it and I'll be returning it. I don't think there's going to be a super-portable that can beat the Apple dongle overall here, but I would be interested in a sub-$300 semi-portable that I can plug the iPhone in at work with the CCK.  Any suggestions?  My main complaint with the dongle is the bass is just a bit too boomy.  The Cobalt removed that, which was great, but also removed the Hemp "fun" a bit too much.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

9


chriscu1 said:


> Figured I would transition this here, as I really only care about pairing with the Hemp.  There were some good things about the Cobalt, but not enough to keep it and I'll be returning it. I don't think there's going to be a super-portable that can beat the Apple dongle overall here, but I would be interested in a sub-$300 semi-portable that I can plug the iPhone in at work with the CCK.  Any suggestions?  My main complaint with the dongle is the bass is just a bit too boomy.  The Cobalt removed that, which was great, but also removed the Hemp "fun" a bit too much.


I use a Cobalt (out of a laptop) with my Hemps most of the time.  It sounds fine, but its a massively overhyped device that should not cost what it does. I'll be passing on the Dragonfly Purple or whatever iteration they come up with next.


----------



## chriscu1

Joaquin Dinero said:


> 9
> 
> I use a Cobalt (out of a laptop) with my Hemps most of the time.  It sounds fine, but its a massively overhyped device that should not cost what it does. I'll be passing on the Dragonfly Purple or whatever iteration they come up with next.



Yeah it’s not that I disliked it, just wasn’t a $300 improvement. The positives were balanced by the negatives. I would keep if it was $100 for certain kinds of music.


----------



## johanchandy

Quite a nice study companion


----------



## ruinedx

*Here's a nice dirty one to get your Hemp's rockin' *​


----------



## PhenixS1970

Really like my new (C-lockdown) homeworking setup: (added) Vali 2, A&K SA700, Grado Alessandro PRO (beautifulaudio pads and Turbulent Labs headband), AQ Big Sur RCA.


----------



## johanchandy

PhenixS1970 said:


> Really like my new (C-lockdown) homeworking setup: (added) Vali 2, A&K SA700, Grado Alessandro PRO (beautifulaudio pads and Turbulent Labs headband), AQ Big Sur RCA.


How is the Vali 2 with Grados? Been wanting to try it out


----------



## PhenixS1970

johanchandy said:


> How is the Vali 2 with Grados? Been wanting to try it out



It's really great. I received it yesterday and installed an often used tube, the EH 6CG7 (so never listened to the stock tube).  The A&K SA700 is a rather warm sounding DAP but this little hybrid tube adds another layer.  Lots of power with the low gain setting (no noise with my Grado's).


----------



## johanchandy

PhenixS1970 said:


> It's really great. I received it yesterday and installed an often used tube, the EH 6CG7 (so never listened to the stock tube).  The A&K SA700 is a rather warm sounding DAP but this little hybrid tube adds another layer.  Lots of power with the low gain setting (no noise with my Grado's).


Great to hear


----------



## fonkepala

chriscu1 said:


> Figured I would transition this here, as I really only care about pairing with the Hemp.  There were some good things about the Cobalt, but not enough to keep it and I'll be returning it. I don't think there's going to be a super-portable that can beat the Apple dongle overall here, but I would be interested in a sub-$300 semi-portable that I can plug the iPhone in at work with the CCK.  Any suggestions?  My main complaint with the dongle is the bass is just a bit too boomy.  The Cobalt removed that, which was great, but also removed the Hemp "fun" a bit too much.



I suggest the Qudelix 5K. It's a BT receiver but can also be used as a USB DAC (to PC/Mac and also phones). Super small in size and it works with iphone too. Made by some of the same folks behind the Radsone ES100. US$109. I'm very happy with mine. 

www.qudelix.com


----------



## audiobomber (Sep 2, 2020)

chriscu1 said:


> Figured I would transition this here, as I really only care about pairing with the Hemp.  There were some good things about the Cobalt, but not enough to keep it and I'll be returning it. I don't think there's going to be a super-portable that can beat the Apple dongle overall here, but I would be interested in a sub-$300 semi-portable that I can plug the iPhone in at work with the CCK.  Any suggestions?  My main complaint with the dongle is the bass is just a bit too boomy.  The Cobalt removed that, which was great, but also removed the Hemp "fun" a bit too much.


The best inexpensive DAC I've used is the Korg DS-DAC-100M. Beats all the other inexpensive DAC's I own; iFi iOne, Modi 3, Sabaj Da2, XtremPro X1. The Korg DAC is very clean sounding. The amp section sounds very nearly as good with my GH4 as my Asgard 2. 

Pricing has really dropped, great for Windows and Mac, needs a $14 adapter for iPhone, not useable with Linux or Android.
https://www.amazon.com/Korg-DSDAC10...=1&keywords=korg+ds-dac&qid=1599074779&sr=8-3


----------



## Gippy

johanchandy said:


> Just mention a time and place haha ... Would be nice to meet up! 👍



Looks like we can rent a meeting room at $20/hour. You'd have to cover half the cost. PM me if you're serious.

On another note, it's interesting how everyone's talking about tube pairings. I guess I've always preferred the surgical detail of solid state because I rarely use my Pro iCAN's Tube+ mode. It's certainly more relaxing and velvety, but the difference is not as large as one may think.


----------



## iFi audio

audiobomber said:


> The best inexpensive DAC I've used is the Korg DS-DAC-100M. Beats all the other inexpensive DAC's I own; iFi iOne,



Interesting. If I may ask, what did it do better than our iOne?


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 3, 2020)

iFi audio said:


> Interesting. If I may ask, what did it do better than our iOne?


Think you got anything that can beat my MX-DAC 😋😎 (and I mean in sound quality, not measurements, formats, or features 😉)


----------



## dpump

+1 for the Musical Fidelity MX-DAC. Also +10 for the Garage1217 Project Sunrise amp. Use a 12BH7A tube and set the output impedance on the Sunrise to medium and it will smooth out the brightness on your Grado. Or leave the impedance on low of you want the stock sound of your Grado. This works for any other headphone also. Very versatile amp.


----------



## audiobomber

iFi audio said:


> Interesting. If I may ask, what did it do better than our iOne?


The iOne has a bit of grit and sounds thinner, i.e. the Korg is smoother and richer sounding. Also, the Korg is cheaper and includes a pretty decent amp and costs less (currently). Have you compared them?


----------



## iFi audio

audiobomber said:


> The iOne has a bit of grit and sounds thinner, i.e. the Korg is smoother and richer sounding. Also, the Korg is cheaper and includes a pretty decent amp and costs less (currently). Have you compared them?



I haven't heard that Korg, but am always interested to see what folks here have to say about our products. Our DACs in general lean towards richness and carefully applied warmth more than details. All good though, thanks for sharing!


----------



## iFi audio

ruinedx said:


> Think you got anything that can beat my MX-DAC 😋😎 (and I mean in sound quality, not measurements, formats, or features 😉)



Haven't heard it so can't say, but wouldn't be scared to put ZEN DAC Signature against it


----------



## elvergun

Got something in the mail today...


----------



## elvergun (Sep 5, 2020)

First impressions (no burn in...just ripped the package from the mailman's grip and plugged them in ASAP).


I hate the F pads.  They are identical to the TTVJ flats (I didn't like those either).

It is and incredible looking headphone - on par with the RS2e.  Both are beautiful, yet different.

The highs, mids and lows are very similar. Perhaps the Hemp's bass is a little more controlled and less boomy on certain songs.  The RS2e has more bass, but the Hemp's is more composed.  The sub-bass of both models is excellent and extends down low (not to planar levels).   The RS2e is a little more resolving.   The Hemp has a wider sound stage.  The RS2e never got along with my Project Ember and it shined plugged into my iCan (XBass off).   The Hemp sounds much better from the Project Ember.    My iPhone does not drive the RS2e very well - I never use it with my phone and chose the SR60 when on the go instead.   The Hemp sounds great connected to the iPhone.


I was hoping I would keep both, but they are too similar sounding, so one has to go.


----------



## ruhenheiM

elvergun said:


> First impressions (no burn in...just ripped the package from the mailman's grip and plugged them in ASAP).
> 
> 
> I hate the F pads.  They are identical to the TTVJ flats (I didn't like those either).
> ...


that impression based on flat pad or bowl pad?


----------



## elvergun (Sep 4, 2020)

ruhenheiM said:


> that impression based on flat pad or bowl pad?



I was using L cushions (on both headphones).   The flats came off one millisecond after I opened the package.


----------



## donlin

elvergun said:


> I was using L cushions.   The flats came off one millisecond after I opened the package.


That’s a shame. Without the flats it’s a different headphone. Might as well return it.


----------



## elvergun

donlin said:


> That’s a shame. Without the flats it’s a different headphone. Might as well return it.



The flat pads are rough on my ears (itchy ears).

But I experimented with the flats vs L pads with my RS2e and I could not hear a night and day difference between the two.   I will definitely try the Hemp with the flats eventually. 

I might as well return it if I can't use it because it is extremely uncomfortable.   

I'm liking what I hear from the Hemp with the L pads.   I believe that the RS2e is fighting a losing battle.


----------



## lumohomo06

Try the pads from your SR60?


----------



## donlin

elvergun said:


> The flat pads are rough on my ears (itchy ears).
> 
> But I experimented with the flats vs L pads with my RS2e and I could not hear a night and day difference between the two.   I will definitely try the Hemp with the flats eventually.
> 
> ...


If the pads a really uncomfortable, it’s understandable you wouldn’t want to use them. The reason I bought the Hemp in the first place is because I saw it had flats and love that sound. They don’t seem to bother my ears fortunately.


----------



## elvergun

lumohomo06 said:


> Try the pads from your SR60?



I'm trying the flats now....


----------



## elvergun (Sep 4, 2020)

donlin said:


> If the pads a really uncomfortable, it’s understandable you wouldn’t want to use them. The reason I bought the Hemp in the first place is because I saw it had flats and love that sound. They don’t seem to bother my ears fortunately.



Even the L pads bother me after a while, but I'm using a cover with them which fit them perfectly.   I think the same company makes a smaller cover which might be able to fit the flats.   But honestly, to my ears the difference is minimal.   If you want to hear a night and day difference use some Grado G cushions with your Hemp.  The quick comparison above was made with L cushions (on both models) and I like the Hemp quite a bit.   Perhaps I will like them a little more with the flats if the covers also work for those pads.


----------



## Chodi

elvergun said:


> Even the L pads bother me after a while, but I'm using a cover with them which fit them perfectly.   I think the same company makes a smaller cover which might be able to fit the flats.   But honestly, to my ears the difference is minimal.   If you want to hear a night and day difference use some Grado G cushions with your Hemp.  The quick comparison above was made with L cushions (on both models) and I like the Hemp quite a bit.   Perhaps I will like them a little more with the flats if the covers also work for those pads.


May I ask what amp and dac you are using to audition the Hemp and your rs2e?


----------



## elvergun

Chodi said:


> May I ask what amp and dac you are using to audition the Hemp and your rs2e?


I'm using an iCan, a Project Ember, and a Sennheiser HDVA600...with a Yulong D100.


----------



## szore

Hi guys...first - time Grado buyer as of today. Just got home with my new GS3000e. Running off my sp1000M until I get my desktop rig set up and they sound rather phenomenal!  Only thing, when i got home and opened them up, the head band was broke... This does not fill me with warmth. Is Grado known for poor construction?


----------



## ruinedx

szore said:


> Hi guys...first - time Grado buyer as of today. Just got home with my new GS3000e. Running off my sp1000M until I get my desktop rig set up and they sound rather phenomenal!  Only thing, when i got home and opened them up, the head band was broke... This does not fill me with warmth. Is Grado known for poor construction?


 
Not sure what happened but they look abused, no normal amount of force would cause that much damage


----------



## szore

ruinedx said:


> Not sure what happened but they look abused, no normal amount of force would cause that much damage


They were an open box purchase from Audio46 in NYC. They said they never left the store...


----------



## ruinedx

szore said:


> They were an open box purchase from Audio46 in NYC. They said they never left the store...


Heh , well someone screwed with them obviously


----------



## donlin

ruinedx said:


> Not sure what happened but they look abused, no normal amount of force would cause that much damage


The cable looks pretty mangled too.


----------



## szore

ruinedx said:


> Heh , well someone screwed with them obviously


So Grado is known for robust construction? These sound great but they feel very flimsy and I see a lot of plastic everywhere....


----------



## ruinedx

szore said:


> So Grado is known for robust construction? These sound great but they feel very flimsy and I see a lot of plastic everywhere....


I wouldn't use the word robust but it's robust enough

Most companies use a lot of plastic. If you don't want plastic buy ZMF, but the trade-off is they are then heavier as a result


----------



## donlin

szore said:


> Hi guys...first - time Grado buyer as of today. Just got home with my new GS3000e. Running off my sp1000M until I get my desktop rig set up and they sound rather phenomenal!  Only thing, when i got home and opened them up, the head band was broke... This does not fill me with warmth. Is Grado known for poor construction?


One of the guys that likes to change the headband would love these!


----------



## szore

They really sound amazing, tho. I went to the store to buy the Focal Clear and ended up with these... These have a deeper, richer, presentation. I feel there is a little magic, here, buried deep in the sound.... Can't wait till they are fully broken in. As a newbie to cans, I imagine they would sound better with a seperate DAC/AMP desktop rig, over my 1000M? I was thinking of the RME ADI-2 FS DAC and the Bryston BHA-1 amp....


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

szore said:


> Hi guys...first - time Grado buyer as of today. Just got home with my new GS3000e. Running off my sp1000M until I get my desktop rig set up and they sound rather phenomenal!  Only thing, when i got home and opened them up, the head band was broke... This does not fill me with warmth. Is Grado known for poor construction?


There is something not right just with the broken headband (which is obvious) but also from the condition of the cables (as one of the other members said....mangled !) and what looks like a dark stained split across the wooden cups (maybe its the light from the photo) and the headband stitching isn't white at least mine are not on my GS3000e's.  

I would send them back ASAP.


----------



## ruinedx

szore said:


> They really sound amazing, tho. I went to the store to buy the Focal Clear and ended up with these... These have a deeper, richer, presentation. I feel there is a little magic, here, buried deep in the sound.... Can't wait till they are fully broken in. As a newbie to cans, I imagine they would sound better with a seperate DAC/AMP desktop rig, over my 1000M? I was thinking of the RME ADI-2 FS DAC and the Bryston BHA-1 amp....


Not a great combo for grado TBH. It will sound too clinical.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

szore said:


> They really sound amazing, tho. I went to the store to buy the Focal Clear and ended up with these... These have a deeper, richer, presentation. I feel there is a little magic, here, buried deep in the sound.... Can't wait till they are fully broken in. As a newbie to cans, I imagine they would sound better with a seperate DAC/AMP desktop rig, over my 1000M? I was thinking of the RME ADI-2 FS DAC and the Bryston BHA-1 amp....


I have my GS3000e's direct off my Hugo 2 and they sound amazing !  I can imagine out of the Hugo TT2 or DAVE they would sound epic !


----------



## fonkepala

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> I would send them back ASAP.



Agreed. Apart from the broken headband, just looking at that cable makes my stomach churn...


----------



## donlin

szore said:


> They really sound amazing, tho. I went to the store to buy the Focal Clear and ended up with these... These have a deeper, richer, presentation. I feel there is a little magic, here, buried deep in the sound.... Can't wait till they are fully broken in. As a newbie to cans, I imagine they would sound better with a seperate DAC/AMP desktop rig, over my 1000M? I was thinking of the RME ADI-2 FS DAC and the Bryston BHA-1 amp....


From personal experience, I’d stay away from the Bryston amp, especially if not using a balanced cable. Strange wide soundstage with a big hole in the middle.


----------



## szore

ruinedx said:


> Not a great combo for grado TBH. It will sound too clinical.


Which DAC do you like?


----------



## szore

donlin said:


> From personal experience, I’d stay away from the Bryston amp, especially if not using a balanced cable. Strange wide soundstage with a big hole in the middle.


What DAC/AMP do you like for these?


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 5, 2020)

szore said:


> Which DAC do you like?


I use the mx dac and liquid platinum

Here some other options

http://garage1217.com/garage1217_diy_tube_headphone_amplifiers_002.htm

http://garage1217.com/garage1217_diy_tube_headphone_amplifiers_004.htm

https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=33304

https://drop.com/buy/massdrop-x-alex-cavalli-cth-tube-hybrid-amp?utm_source=appshare&referer=49VMPA

https://bottlehead.com/product/mainline-headphone-amplifier-kit/


----------



## szore

fonkepala said:


> Agreed. Apart from the broken headband, just looking at that cable makes my stomach churn...


The cable plastic is just crinkly from being in the box, it's fine.


----------



## ruinedx

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> There is something not right just with the broken headband (which is obvious) but also from the condition of the cables (as one of the other members said....mangled !) and what looks like a dark stained split across the wooden cups (maybe its the light from the photo) and the headband stitching isn't white at least mine are not on my GS3000e's.
> 
> I would send them back ASAP.


That's an interesting catch with the headband stitching. Perhaps this was a failed 3rd party headband swap attempt someone made and then returned after they broke it


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> There is something not right just with the broken headband (which is obvious) but also from the condition of the cables (as one of the other members said....mangled !) and what looks like a dark stained split across the wooden cups (maybe its the light from the photo) and the headband stitching isn't white at least mine are not on my GS3000e's.
> 
> I would send them back ASAP.


The headband stitching on the GS3000e should be black same as the colour of the headband.   And the headband is extra wide like the PS2000e.   
I have just felt how strong the connection of my headband is to the gimbal and it feels rock solid with no movement at all.  So unless it has been a manufacturing flaw (doubt it) and with the wrong colour of the stitching it looks like to me it may not even be the original headband !


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

ruinedx said:


> That's an interesting catch with the headband stitching. Perhaps this was a failed 3rd party headband swap attempt someone made and then returned after they broke it


Yes I think so too


----------



## donlin

ruinedx said:


> That's an interesting catch with the headband stitching. Perhaps this was a failed 3rd party headband swap attempt someone made and then returned after they broke it


Good call.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> The headband stitching on the GS3000e should be black same as the colour of the headband.   And the headband is extra wide like the PS2000e.
> I have just felt how strong the connection of my headband is to the gimbal and it feels rock solid with no movement at all.  So unless it has been a manufacturing flaw (doubt it) and with the wrong colour of the stitching it looks like to me it may not even be the original headband !


My GS3000e's


----------



## elvergun (Sep 5, 2020)

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> The headband stitching on the GS3000e should be black same as the colour of the headband.   And the headband is extra wide like the PS2000e.
> I have just felt how strong the connection of my headband is to the gimbal and it feels rock solid with no movement at all.  So unless it has been a manufacturing flaw (doubt it) and with the wrong colour of the stitching it looks like to me it may not even be the original headband !



Isn't that a Grado White headband?

Looks like someone didn't like the white stitching and bought the GS3000 for parts (and then returned it). 

It seems like the the employee at the store was lying.   The only other possible explanation is that the factory ran out of GS3000 headbands (and glue) and they used a spare White one they had at hand.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

elvergun said:


> Isn't that a Grado White headband?
> 
> Looks like someone didn't like the white stitching and bought the GS3000 for parts (and then returned it).
> 
> It seems like the the employee at the store was lying.   *The only other possible explanation is that the factory ran out of GS3000 headbands (and glue) and they used a spare White one they had at hand.*


Whaaaaat !!!! 😲   I don't think Grado would do that....especially on their flagship Statement Wood Headphone !  
It's things like this that gives Grado and our beloved Grado's a bad name....which isn't true !


----------



## ruinedx

elvergun said:


> Isn't that a Grado White headband?
> 
> Looks like someone didn't like the white stitching and bought the GS3000 for parts (and then returned it).
> 
> It seems like the the employee at the store was lying.   The only other possible explanation is that the factory ran out of GS3000 headbands (and glue) and they used a spare White one they had at hand.



Definitely lying store employee.

It would be sketchy enough with the wrong headband, but open box and broken pretty much seals the deal.


----------



## THGM (Sep 5, 2020)

szore said:


> They were an open box purchase from Audio46 in NYC. They said they never left the store...





ruinedx said:


> That's an interesting catch with the headband stitching. Perhaps this was a failed 3rd party headband swap attempt someone made and then returned after they broke it


Must admit, that was my first thought too... and the twisted cable is worse than normal. Might be worth returning it to Audio 46 and see if you can negotiate a discount off new. Only sorry this is your first experience with cans, Grado usually engenders pride of ownership.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> My GS3000e's


Beautiful.


----------



## ruinedx

THGM said:


> Must admit, that was my first thought too... and the twisted cable is worse than normal. Might be worth returning it to Audio 46 and see if you can negotiate a discount off new. Only sorry this is your first experience with cans, Grado usually engenders pride of ownership.



Really bad idea to buy open box headphones especially IMO

Half the time you get some crap like this, or someone who messed up some internal mod you cant see, something broken you dont realize because its a minor defect.  Just buy new (or used from a reliable source) when getting headphones!


----------



## elvergun

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> I don't think Grado would do that



Of course they would not do that...


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you JD


----------



## szore

Wow, you guys are really helpful...ok, so here are more decent pictures, i am going to talk to Grado about this.....


----------



## szore

elvergun said:


> Of course they would not do that...


Audio46 insists they never left the store, and they say they got the headphones direct from Grado. I will obviously check with Grado on Monday, but Audio46 said, of course, i can return them if I want... So let me talk to Grado and see what's what...


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

szore said:


> Wow, you guys are really helpful...ok, so here are more decent pictures, *i am going to talk to Grado about this.....*


*"i am going to talk to Grado about this....."  *A+


----------



## carboncopy

So...my Atticus went back. With my system I always reverted back to the Hemp. Right now listening to this...






It's just sublime.

I bought the Atticus from Headphonecompany.com. Nice people. As I didn't send back the Atticus becasue I needed my money back I would like to choose an other phone. But I am really a bit clueless . Which Grado would be really an upgrade to the Hemps? I could buy every modell (including the PS2000e)...but is it worth it?

I could buy of course something other but I fear I would just use the Hemp...(sigh)


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Thank you JD


If I was Grado I would want to buy that photo from you for promotional use.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

carboncopy said:


> So...my Atticus went back. With my system I always reverted back to the Hemp. Right now listening to this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The GS and PS series with the hyooge G cushions are an upgrade, IMHO. At the very least they are a definite contrast.


----------



## XLR8

fonkepala said:


> Agreed. Apart from the broken headband, just looking at that cable makes my stomach churn...


Agreed.
Very poor QC


szore said:


> Audio46 insists they never left the store, and they say they got the headphones direct from Grado. I will obviously check with Grado on Monday, but Audio46 said, of course, i can return them if I want... So let me talk to Grado and see what's what...


Assuming this is all true then Grado have really dropped the ball with all these higher end models. 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-ps2000e-mini-review.851773/post-15675930


----------



## Shane D (Sep 5, 2020)

ruinedx said:


> Really bad idea to buy open box headphones especially IMO
> 
> Half the time you get some crap like this, or someone who messed up some internal mod you cant see, something broken you dont realize because its a minor defect.  Just buy new (or used from a reliable source) when getting headphones!



Depends on where you buy from, I guess. I have bought three sets of "open box" 'phones this year and all were perfect. All bought from the same store and with a nice discount.


----------



## szore

ruinedx said:


> Really bad idea to buy open box headphones especially IMO
> 
> Half the time you get some crap like this, or someone who messed up some internal mod you cant see, something broken you dont realize because its a minor defect.  Just buy new (or used from a reliable source) when getting headphones!


Well, I thought Audio46 WAS a reliable source....


----------



## Shane D

szore said:


> Wow, you guys are really helpful...ok, so here are more decent pictures, i am going to talk to Grado about this.....



Wow, they really are pretty. Too bad about the headband. I also had some Nasty kinks in my GH2's when I got them, but not this many. Never really went compeletely away, but I got over it and love the sound.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

carboncopy said:


> So...my Atticus went back. With my system I always reverted back to the Hemp. Right now listening to this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go the whole hog like I did i.e. SR80e (great headphone for the money) to GS3000e (phenomenal headphone for the money for sound, looks, ease of use etc.)


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 5, 2020)

szore said:


> I bought the Atticus from Headphonecompany.com. Nice people. As I didn't send back the Atticus becasue I needed my money back I would like to choose an other phone. But I am really a bit clueless . Which Grado would be really an upgrade to the Hemps? I could buy every modell (including the PS2000e)...but is it worth it?
> 
> I could buy of course something other but I fear I would just use the Hemp...(sigh)



Why don't you then buy something totally different than Hemp, like the HD800S or HD820?  I think both of those would have some similar elements to Hemp (bright leaning, open sounding) but both have notably higher extension, dynamic, range, and bigger soundstage.

BTW Hemp is a great headphone for The Doors!


----------



## carboncopy

ruinedx said:


> Why don't you then buy something totally different than Hemp, like the HD800S or HD820?  I think both of those would have some similar elements to Hemp (bright leaning, open sounding) but both have notably higher extension, dynamic, range, and bigger soundstage.
> 
> BTW Hemp is a great headphone for The Doors!



Hemp bright? It is open, but to my ears they are not bright. But I drive them from an R2R DAC.

As for Sennheiser...I used a HD600 long enough to never wish again to have a Sennheiser. It was boring and the spring mechanism for the cable connection (headphone side) was a total failure. I had cracking noises because of a connection problem when it was literally new (after ca. 2 months).

I think what is important for me is the involvment. Emotions. I can't do anything with a sound which is hi-fi (or high-end) but live me uninterested in music.


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 5, 2020)

carboncopy said:


> Hemp bright? It is open, but to my ears they are not bright. But I drive them from an R2R DAC.
> 
> As for Sennheiser...I used a HD600 long enough to never wish again to have a Sennheiser. It was boring and the spring mechanism for the cable connection (headphone side) was a total failure. I had cracking noises because of a connection problem when it was literally new (after ca. 2 months).
> 
> I think what is important for me is the involvment. Emotions. I can't do anything with a sound which is hi-fi (or high-end) but live me uninterested in music.



I think the HD600 is a boring headphone too.  I had one, thought it sucked, and sold it within a few months.   In fact you can find me saying that in this thread several times 

The HD700, HD800, HD800S, HD820 - none of them have the old Sennheiser house sound.  The HD700 actually sounds very similar to a Hemp except with a bigger soundstage and more extended highs.  The Hemp does lean a bit bright even though its HF extension is not super high; compare it to an HD600/HD650 and the difference is pretty noticeable how much darker the HD600/HD650 is.

The emotion that is brought from the HD7xx/HD8xx is that the music sounds more "real" in my opinion because of the incredible soundstage.  Hemp comes close to this as well which is why I still have it, but is not quite on the same level as the HD700 and HD800S/HD820 especially.  You should check out the HD800S, they are about as far from boring as it gets.


----------



## Shane D

carboncopy said:


> Hemp bright? It is open, but to my ears they are not bright. But I drive them from an R2R DAC.
> 
> As for Sennheiser...I used a HD600 long enough to never wish again to have a Sennheiser. It was boring and the spring mechanism for the cable connection (headphone side) was a total failure. I had cracking noises because of a connection problem when it was literally new (after ca. 2 months).
> 
> I think what is important for me is the involvment. Emotions. I can't do anything with a sound which is hi-fi (or high-end) but live me uninterested in music.



Have you thought about Focal? I love my Elex's and apparently the Clears are even better.


----------



## szore

Shane D said:


> Have you thought about Focal? I love my Elex's and apparently the Clears are even better.


I went to buy the Clear today, walked out with the gs3000e...


----------



## carboncopy

Shane D said:


> Have you thought about Focal? I love my Elex's and apparently the Clears are even better.



To be honest...I heard many times Focal speakers and I always runed away as fast as I could. hyper-detailed and cold sound. Maybe the systems, I don't know. Reading about the Focal headphones there were similar notions (analytic, bright) that reminded me of their speakers.

I wanted to travel to Germany (to headphonecompany.com) to listen to them, but there is lockdown again 

So...i feel like a risk for me. I mean the focal.


----------



## carboncopy

It’s past 1 am here...after maybe 4 hours of music its time to sleep. I turned off the system at half 11 after about 2 hours of listening. Had a tea and I thought how nice it would be to listen some more. That’s a very good sign!


----------



## Shane D

szore said:


> I went to buy the Clear today, walked out with the gs3000e...



I can see that. Maybe get an Elex and have a great combo.


----------



## szore

Shane D said:


> I can see that. Maybe get an Elex and have a great combo.


I'm listening to these and they are so good...it's mesmerizing...The soundscape...it's a whole world you are drawn into...


----------



## Shane D

carboncopy said:


> To be honest...I heard many times Focal speakers and I always runed away as fast as I could. hyper-detailed and cold sound. Maybe the systems, I don't know. Reading about the Focal headphones there were similar notions (analytic, bright) that reminded me of their speakers.
> 
> I wanted to travel to Germany (to headphonecompany.com) to listen to them, but there is lockdown again
> 
> So...i feel like a risk for me. I mean the focal.



Fair enough. I have been on a stupid tear in 2020 with amps and headphones. I started with my beloved GH2's, but after lots of addition and subtraction my top 'phones now are GH2's, Focal Elex's, HiFiman Sundara's and Senn HD660's. Four VERY different sounds.
Shut down deoesn't really affect me as there are no shops in my area anyway. I have to order online and hope for the best.


----------



## carboncopy

Shane D said:


> Fair enough. I have been on a stupid tear in 2020 with amps and headphones. I started with my beloved GH2's, but after lots of addition and subtraction my top 'phones now are GH2's, Focal Elex's, HiFiman Sundara's and Senn HD660's. Four VERY different sounds.
> Shut down deoesn't really affect me as there are no shops in my area anyway. I have to order online and hope for the best.



Same here. I mean no shops with real stock...


----------



## ruinedx

Shane D said:


> Fair enough. I have been on a stupid tear in 2020 with amps and headphones. I started with my beloved GH2's, but after lots of addition and subtraction my top 'phones now are GH2's, Focal Elex's, HiFiman Sundara's and Senn HD660's. Four VERY different sounds.
> Shut down deoesn't really affect me as there are no shops in my area anyway. I have to order online and hope for the best.


You know that Cavalli Liquid Gold X amp/dac coming out in a week or two is looking very interesting...


----------



## donlin

carboncopy said:


> It’s past 1 am here...after maybe 4 hours of music its time to sleep. I turned off the system at half 11 after about 2 hours of listening. Had a tea and I thought how nice it would be to listen some more. That’s a very good sign!


Could you tell us what the rest of your gear is? With that powerful tube amp I can imagine how good a Hifiman Arya would sound.


----------



## szore

ruinedx said:


> I use the mx dac and liquid platinum
> 
> Here some other options
> 
> ...


Thanks...but you want me to pair a $1,700 headphone with a $200 amp, over my $2,400 1000M? OK......


----------



## szore

donlin said:


> From personal experience, I’d stay away from the Bryston amp, especially if not using a balanced cable. Strange wide soundstage with a big hole in the middle.


I've read pretty much every review I could find on the Bryston and no one has said anything except it is a phenomenal amp...


----------



## Shane D

ruinedx said:


> You know that Cavalli Liquid Gold X amp/dac coming out in a week or two is looking very interesting...



I have never owned a DAC/amp. I really like having the freedom of separates.


----------



## ruinedx

Shane D said:


> I have never owned a DAC/amp. I really like having the freedom of separates.


In this case the dac is only usable for the specific headphone amp (no preouts) optimized for amp sound signature, which means more flexibility in digital domain tuning than usual - which makes it interesting


----------



## donlin (Sep 5, 2020)

szore said:


> I've read pretty much every review I could find on the Bryston and no one has said anything except it is a phenomenal amp...


I’ve read them too. All I can tell you is what I heard. Unbalanced in and/or out results in very low power. It may work for a grado but not much else. It ran out of gas on my Arya at full throttle. I ran my HD800S balanced on the Bryston a lot and it was really cold and sterile sounding. It has a weird taper on the volume control where there is a big jump in volume between 6:00 and 9:00, then almost no change between 9:00 and 2:00, then it picks up again. I’d say it’s very solid state sounding.


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 5, 2020)

szore said:


> I've read pretty much every review I could find on the Bryston and no one has said anything except it is a phenomenal amp...


It's a nice but for a bright leaning headphone like gs3000e it's going to be dry and clinical, not great sounding

You would be better off with a warm solid state amp, tube hybrid, or tube amp like some of the ones I listed in one of my previous replies. Even some of the under $400 amps I listed will probably sound better with the gs3000e than the bha1


----------



## donlin

The Bryston also has a pretty high output impedance so maybe not a great match for low impedance grados.


----------



## szore

donlin said:


> I’ve read them too. All I can tell you is what I heard. Unbalanced in and/or out results in very low power. It may work for a grado but not much else. It ran out of gas on my Arya at full throttle. I ran my HD800S balanced on the Bryston a lot and it was really cold and sterile sounding. It has a weird taper on the volume control where there is a big jump in volume between 6:00 and 9:00, then almost no change between 9:00 and 2:00, then it picks up again. I’d say it’s very solid state sounding.


Wow, OK, fair enough!  Any suggestions then for DAC/AMP combo? I could budget up to $3,000....


----------



## donlin

szore said:


> Wow, OK, fair enough!  Any suggestions then for DAC/AMP combo? I could budget up to $3,000....


Sorry, I still use a CD player so no dac experience. I love my current main amp which a PrimaLuna EVO 100 Integrated Amp. The headphone output is right off of the main amp output transformer. My Hemp, Arya and HD660S all sound excellent.


----------



## szore

donlin said:


> Sorry, I still use a CD player so no dac experience. I love my current main amp which a PrimaLuna EVO 100 Integrated Amp. The headphone output is right off of the main amp output transformer. My Hemp, Arya and HD660S all sound excellent.


I notice on the EVO there is no balanced out?


----------



## donlin

szore said:


> I notice on the EVO there is no balanced out?


Nope, all single ended.


----------



## Shane D

szore said:


> Wow, OK, fair enough!  Any suggestions then for DAC/AMP combo? I could budget up to $3,000....



Have you ever looked at Violectric? I have one of the simpler models (V220), but they have more fully featured models and even with a DAC included. The sound is phenomenal and they can deal with anything from IEM's to 600 Ohm monsters.


----------



## ruinedx

szore said:


> Wow, OK, fair enough!  Any suggestions then for DAC/AMP combo? I could budget up to $3,000....



DAC: Musical Fidelity MX-DAC
Amp: Bottlehead Mainline


----------



## carboncopy

donlin said:


> Could you tell us what the rest of your gear is? With that powerful tube amp I can imagine how good a Hifiman Arya would sound.



Nothing too powerful here. I mean the Pathos Inpol Ear is powerful for a preamp/headphone amp for sure. After that there is pair of Audiopax Modell 88 Monoblocks (30W) and then a Wolf von Langa “Son”. (These are speakers with electromagentic drive!). Cabling is Townshend fractal throughout (the speaker cable was *not* cheap). Isolation is also Townshend Seismic with custom stands. Thinking of it, the Grado is the cheapest component in the system, including the cables :| A value, for sure!


----------



## carboncopy

Joaquin Dinero said:


> The GS and PS series with the hyooge G cushions are an upgrade, IMHO. At the very least they are a definite contrast.



Maybe a GS3000e? But...if I remember there was a fellow member here who sold the GS3000e and kept the Hemp...


----------



## Coztomba

carboncopy said:


> Nothing too powerful here. I mean the Pathos Inpol Ear is powerful for a preamp/headphone amp for sure. After that there is pair of Audiopax Modell 88 Monoblocks (30W) and then a Wolf von Langa “Son”. (These are speakers with electromagentic drive!). Cabling is Townshend fractal throughout (the speaker cable was *not* cheap). Isolation is also Townshend Seismic with custom stands. Thinking of it, the Grado is the cheapest component in the system, including the cables :| A value, for sure!



Those loudspeakers look amazing!  Very nice setup.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

carboncopy said:


> Hemp bright? It is open, but to my ears they are not bright. But I drive them from an R2R DAC.
> 
> As for Sennheiser...I used a HD600 long enough to never wish again to have a Sennheiser. It was boring and the spring mechanism for the cable connection (headphone side) was a total failure. I had cracking noises because of a connection problem when it was literally new (after ca. 2 months).
> 
> *I think what is important for me is the involvment. Emotions*. I can't do anything with a sound which is hi-fi (or high-end) but live me uninterested in music.


My GS3000e connected to my Hugo 2 gives me that more than any other headphone system I have owned !  It has superb clarity with great sound stage and yet is still musical at the same time.   Try and audition the GS3000e if you can with a good source and headphone amp.  They don't need a lot of power just good quality components.  And when you aren't using them you can just admire the natural beautiful of the cocobola woodwork.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

szore said:


> I went to buy the Clear today, walked out with the gs3000e...


I tried the Focal Utopia and wasn't even close to my GS3000e !


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

carboncopy said:


> To be honest...I heard many times Focal speakers and I always runed away as fast as I could. hyper-detailed and cold sound. Maybe the systems, I don't know. Reading about the Focal headphones there were similar notions (analytic, bright) that reminded me of their speakers.
> 
> I wanted to travel to Germany (to headphonecompany.com) to listen to them, but there is lockdown again
> 
> So...i feel like a risk for me. I mean the focal.


The high end Focal Utopia Speakers can sound very cold with hypo detail if you connect them to a very sterile clean system.  I demo'd the Utopia Scala's linked to a VTL system connected to a Spiral Groove TT back in 2012 and although the sound was super super clear, fast and detailed after the first side of an LP finished my brain was on overdrive and too taxing to listen to any more music (a bit like being in a super car around a race track, you can only manage a couple of laps of the track without having to have a rest to re-group and get your brain back to normality).

I have my Chord Choral systems (Have two) connected to Focal Electra 1038 Be's (my big system in Spain with mono blocked amplification) and the 1008 Be's (my smaller UK system) and they sound fantastic as the Electra range are more towards a warmer all round kind of sound that can be used for two speaker music and multiple speaker theatre systems.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

donlin said:


> The Bryston also has a pretty high output impedance so maybe not a great match for low impedance grados.


That's one of the design +'s for the Grado headphone range is that they don't need a lot of amp power to sound really good.  The higher range model's though need to be connected to good to high quality equipment to really shine.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

szore said:


> Wow, OK, fair enough!  Any suggestions then for DAC/AMP combo? I could budget up to $3,000....


I would give the Chord Hugo 2 a demo with a Grado headphone.  GS3000e's are amazing with it...so I can imagine the other wood Grados' will also be good.  I think the metal Grado's may sound a bit cold and sterile and possibly a bit harsh in the treble (depending on the music genre and quality of the music production).


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Shane D said:


> Have you ever looked at Violectric? I have one of the simpler models (V220), but they have more fully featured models and even with a DAC included. The sound is phenomenal and they can deal with anything from IEM's to 600 Ohm monsters.


I tried the Violectric V280 connected both balanced to my Chord QBD76 DAC and single ended to my Hugo 2 using HD800S's, Beyer T1 Gen 2's and my Beyer T5P Gen2's (all balanced and 1/4" jack from the V280) and it was the worst headphone amp I had ever listened too.   

Even the Beyer A2 (which I had at the same time) was better.   

I didn't have my GS3000e's when I had these tow amps so don't know how they would have sounded.   

My Hugo 2's headphone amp was far far superior to the V280 and A2 even driving the 300 Ohm HD800's !  And my GS3000e's sound better from the Hugo 2 than both the HD800S, T1's and T5P's.   So sold the V280, A2, HD800 and sent the T1's back to the shop.  Kept the T5p's.


----------



## donlin

carboncopy said:


> Maybe a GS3000e? But...if I remember there was a fellow member here who sold the GS3000e and kept the Hemp...


That was me.


----------



## donlin

carboncopy said:


> Nothing too powerful here. I mean the Pathos Inpol Ear is powerful for a preamp/headphone amp for sure. After that there is pair of Audiopax Modell 88 Monoblocks (30W) and then a Wolf von Langa “Son”. (These are speakers with electromagentic drive!). Cabling is Townshend fractal throughout (the speaker cable was *not* cheap). Isolation is also Townshend Seismic with custom stands. Thinking of it, the Grado is the cheapest component in the system, including the cables :| A value, for sure!


Excellent, thanks!


----------



## carboncopy

donlin said:


> That was me.


And that makes me wonder if it's worth the comission. But...my ears are my ears, no one else could decide. Intresting fact anyway. Too bad I can't try them before buying it.


----------



## carboncopy

donlin said:


> That was me.


Maybe one question. Can the GS3000e goes as low as the Hemp? I mean I just love how dynamic, fast the bass is on the Hemp. At the same time it can go really low...very good PRAT.


----------



## donlin

carboncopy said:


> Maybe one question. Can the GS3000e goes as low as the Hemp? I mean I just love how dynamic, fast the bass is on the Hemp. At the same time it can go really low...very good PRAT.


The GS3000e may actually go lower but its bass is not nearly as impactful or present. Not even close for PRAT. The part that I couldn’t live with was a midrange coloration. I heard it every time I listened. I really wanted to love them because they look so nice but just couldn’t. Like you said though, only your ears can decide.


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 6, 2020)

carboncopy said:


> Maybe one question. Can the GS3000e goes as low as the Hemp? I mean I just love how dynamic, fast the bass is on the Hemp. At the same time it can go really low...very good PRAT.


In that case I narrow my recommendation to HD820  nice bass from a closed back but still that massive soundstage presence no other closed back has.


----------



## szore

carboncopy said:


> Nothing too powerful here. I mean the Pathos Inpol Ear is powerful for a preamp/headphone amp for sure. After that there is pair of Audiopax Modell 88 Monoblocks (30W) and then a Wolf von Langa “Son”. (These are speakers with electromagentic drive!). Cabling is Townshend fractal throughout (the speaker cable was *not* cheap). Isolation is also Townshend Seismic with custom stands. Thinking of it, the Grado is the cheapest component in the system, including the cables :| A value, for sure!


Jesus Christ, that's your house?


----------



## Oddiofyl

Hi all..... just wanted to publicly say Thank You to Grado for their awesome support....   they are definitely one of the good guys in this hobby.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

donlin said:


> The GS3000e may actually go lower but its bass is not nearly as impactful or present. Not even close for PRAT. The part that I couldn’t live with was a midrange coloration. I heard it every time I listened. I really wanted to love them because they look so nice but just couldn’t. Like you said though, only your ears can decide.


I never experience any midrange colouration from the GS3000e's !   Quite the opposite i.e. super clarity and separation.  Mind you I am connecting direct to the Hugo 2 !


----------



## donlin

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> I never experience any midrange colouration from the GS3000e's !   Quite the opposite i.e. super clarity and separation.  Mind you I am connecting direct to the Hugo 2 !


We all hear things differently, I have good gear too. The midrange was definitely clear and separated but tonally not quite right to my ears.


----------



## szore

So, Grado just got back to me about the 'broken headband', and they told me to just crazy glue it, and I did that already and they are fine. Love simple, practical solutions.

I asked them about the white stitching as opposed to black, and I am waiting to hear about that.

The next thing: This morning I woke up, put the phones on, and suddenly the left channel is very low in volume....I live up the street from Grado in Brooklyn, I would love to just swing by and have them look at it... But right now my intention is to just go back to Audio46 and return them, And that is sad, because I love how they sound...


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 6, 2020)

szore said:


> So, Grado just got back to me about the 'broken headband', and they told me to just crazy glue it, and I did that already and they are fine. Love simple, practical solutions.
> 
> I asked them about the white stitching as opposed to black, and I am waiting to hear about that.
> 
> The next thing: This morning I woke up, put the phones on, and suddenly the left channel is very low in volume....I live up the street from Grado in Brooklyn, I would love to just swing by and have them look at it... But right now my intention is to just go back to Audio46 and return them, And that is sad, because I love how they sound...



Seriously man just go back to the dealer and get a replacement.  The longer you wait the more hassle they are going to give you and then they will think *you* broke it.  You very obviously got someone's failed mod project.


----------



## carboncopy

szore said:


> Jesus Christ, that's your house?


Yes, why? It’s a dedicated room for listening.


----------



## szore

carboncopy said:


> Yes, why? It’s a dedicated room for listening.


It's freaking gorgeous...


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

ruinedx said:


> Seriously man just go back to the dealer and get a replacement.  The longer you wait the more hassle they are going to give you and then they will think *you* broke it.  You very obviously got someone's failed mod project.


Yep A+


----------



## szore

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Yep A+


Yes, I am going to exchange them for an Arya... (most likley)...


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 6, 2020)

szore said:


> Yes, I am going to exchange them for an Arya... (most likley)...


Give HD800S a listen also if you are gonna try other stuff still most impressive headphone I've heard to date.

A lot of people complain they are too bright because they have poor quality topping/smsl/thx amps that handle the treble as delicately as a cheese grater! Pair with a nice amp and unbeatable in its class IMO.


----------



## szore

ruinedx said:


> Give HD800S a listen also if you are gonna try other stuff still most impressive headphone I've heard to date.
> 
> A lot of people complain they are too bright because they have poor quality topping/smsl/thx amps that handle the treble as delicately as a cheese grater! Pair with a nice amp and unbeatable in its class IMO.


LOL, I listened to them about a year ago and thought they were wayyyy too bright... LOL


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 6, 2020)

szore said:


> LOL, I listened to them about a year ago and thought they were wayyyy too bright... LOL



If you don't amp/dac match that is exactly what will happen. It puts a giant spotlight on the treble and any flaws in the chain will be brutally exposed 

There are only a handful of solid state amps that work well with the hd800s because of the inherently dry nature of solid state (Monolith Liquid Gold X would be a good one for instance that doesn't break the bank, or HDV 820 if you can spend more), but most tube amps and certain tube hybrids it sounds sublime with.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

szore said:


> LOL, I listened to them about a year ago and thought they were wayyyy too bright... LOL


Same here with the HD800 and that was connected to Woo WA3 and WA22 Tube Amps !    Also the sound stage sounded artificially wide along with the high frequency treble.   One of the most over rated headphones on the planet !


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Same here with the HD800 and that was connected to Woo WA3 and WA22 Tube Amps !    Also the sound stage sounded artificially wide along with the high frequency treble.   One of the most over rated headphones on the planet !


Ooo forgot and a Woo Audio WA6 SE (which I also owned in the distant past along with the WA3 & WA22).


----------



## szore

Anyone know the Arya? I demoed them at Canjam a year and a half ago, and decided they were going to be my headphones...All this time later, should I just exchange the Grado's for the Arya's? hmmm. They have an open box I will listen to... I may just take the refund and go home... My confidence is shaken...


----------



## szore (Sep 6, 2020)

Audio46 also has the GS2000E I could swap...anyone recommend it? This is my 2000th post. Thank you.


----------



## ruinedx

szore said:


> Audio46 also has the GS2000E I could swap...anyone recommend it?


its a lot brighter than the gs3000e


----------



## donlin

szore said:


> Anyone know the Arya? I demoed them at Canjam a year and a half ago, and decided they were going to be my headphones...All this time later, should I just exchange the Grado's for the Arya's? hmmm. They have an open box I will listen to... I may just take the refund and go home... My confidence is shaken...


Yes, I have the Arya. Highly recommended! The HD800S had been my top phone for a couple years before getting the Arya and I’d say the Arya is better across the board. I was even using the HDV 820 at the time. It has a nice wide stage and good layering but not artificially wide. A little warmer and generally more natural, not so analytical.


----------



## szore

donlin said:


> Yes, I have the Arya. Highly recommended! The HD800S had been my top phone for a couple years before getting the Arya and I’d say the Arya is better across the board. I was even using the HDV 820 at the time. It has a nice wide stage and good layering but not artificially wide. A little warmer and generally more natural, not so analytical.


Ah, awesome...I'm getting ready to jump in the shower and head out...Gonna demo the Arya, and the Grado gs2000e, which i am told is 'bright', but hopefully not TOO bright... It will be interesting to see what I come home with. I may just order a new pair of gs3000e...those things sounded magical, and it breaks my heart to return it...


----------



## donlin

szore said:


> Ah, awesome...I'm getting ready to jump in the shower and head out...Gonna demo the Arya, and the Grado gs2000e, which i am told is 'bright', but hopefully not TOO bright... It will be interesting to see what I come home with. I may just order a new pair of gs3000e...those things sounded magical, and it breaks my heart to return it...


When switching between phones be sure to give the Arya a little time for your ears to adjust. It’s WAY less sensitive so will seem soft if you don’t match the levels exactly right.


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 6, 2020)

donlin said:


> Yes, I have the Arya. Highly recommended! The HD800S had been my top phone for a couple years before getting the Arya and I’d say the Arya is better across the board. I was even using the HDV 820 at the time. It has a nice wide stage and good layering but not artificially wide. A little warmer and generally more natural, not so analytical.



Getting the HD800/HD800S/HD820 to sound optimal is literally an art/passion, literally the most picky headphone of all time.  I have been working at it for quite some time, lol.  And I mean, 100% EQ-free. Sennheisers amp is definitely not the best, its just one of the few solid state ones that is usable.  Right now I am closest to nirvana than I have ever been before - just a matter of checking out different tubes to dial in the last 5% (although I might already be there).  Most people probably don't think its worth the effort, but I've never heard anything come close in soundstage so worth it to me - btw the HD820 dials in the HD800S soundstage so not quite as extreme, you might like it better based on your statement.  But I think the HD800S extreme soundstage is awesome for a lot of types of music...

Re: szore if u liked the gs3000e that much I have a feeling you might not like the gs2000e


----------



## szore

Arya wins... I want to thank all the fine people in Grado land for your help!


----------



## donlin

szore said:


> Arya wins... I want to thank all the fine people in Grado land for your help!


Congrats, wise decision. Did they take the faulty GS3000 back?


----------



## carboncopy

Hmmm...anyone here who heard the HEDD? It is sure intresting and unique, but does it have “soul”? I mean, here at the Grado topic people probably know what I mean since Grado seems to be about that...


----------



## szore

donlin said:


> Congrats, wise decision. Did they take the faulty GS3000 back?


Yup...no questions asked...


----------



## donlin

szore said:


> Yup...no questions asked...


Nice!


----------



## ruinedx

szore said:


> Arya wins... I want to thank all the fine people in Grado land for your help!


Did you get to listen to arya in the store?


----------



## szore

ruinedx said:


> Did you get to listen to arya in the store?


Yes!


----------



## szore

ruinedx said:


> Did you get to listen to arya in the store?


What did it for me was listening to symphonic work...that gave me the complexity and dynamics to let me see what the Arya was capable of...all I need now is >150 hours to burn it in!


----------



## ruinedx

szore said:


> What did it for me was listening to symphonic work...that gave me the complexity and dynamics to let me see what the Arya was capable of...all I need now is >150 hours to burn it in!


Yep grados best for rock


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

ruinedx said:


> Yep grados best for rock



I feel they're best for certain types of folk-bluegrass like Alison Krauss & Union Station and Nickel Creek.  Or acoustic jazz trios like Mammal Hands & GoGo Penguin.  But yes, I do like them for well mixed rock & metal usually over the LCD2 closed backs.  The Auzdeze are better for most electronic music that isn't over compressed or too mid centric, modern metal with a lot of bass, and most rap.  The Grados are more forgiving over all and excel mostly at the aforementioned Folk &Jazz.  The Audeze are a bit pickier for sure.  But man, when they mesh with an album I think they surpass my beloved GH2s.  It pains me to admit that, but it's true.


----------



## 534743 (Sep 7, 2020)

Involuntary modding:
I washed some filthy old L cushions with shampoo, warm water and then alcohol (some grey stuff came out) and in the procress they shrunk about 20% in thickness but sit a little loser all in all. So now my ears are a little closer to the actual headphone speakers which results in more bass and tamed treble. For most songs it sounds too tame for my taste but to my surprise those cushions sound just wonderful with The Beatles on my SR225e. I get a thick yet clean bass and very detailed mids and highs now. It's comparable to my RS2es but those lack the compact soundstage where everyone plays together which my 225es give me now.


----------



## szore

paraphernalia said:


> Involuntary modding:
> I washed some filthy old L cushions with shampoo, warm water and then alcohol (some grey stuff came out) and in the procress they shrunk about 20% in thickness but sit a little loser all in all. So now my ears are a little closer to the actual headphone speakers which results in more bass and tamed treble. For most songs it sounds too tame for my taste but to my surprise those cushions sound just wonderful with The Beatles on my SR225e. I get a thick yet clean bass and very detailed mids and highs now. It's comparable to my RS2es but those lack the compact soundstage where everyone plays together which my 225es give me now.


What brand shampoo did you use?


----------



## Blackwoof

BobG55 said:


> So do Superbestaudiofriends members in general.  Last week I was reading some of their posts pertaining to the PS2000e.  Not only were they dissing the Grado sound but they also alluded to Grado’s “poorly assembled, cheap & way overpriced products”.  Having owned a few Grado headphones in the past I was dumbfounded by these opinions.  For example at one time I owned the PS1000e which is quite similar to the PS2000e and aesthetically, assembly wise and sound wise it was a fabulous headphone.  I presently own the GS3000e and it’s an absolutely outstanding looking and sounding headphone.



Both sites are just troll pits, They would stop replying if you showed a 10 year old SR325e, SR80e, RS1e. Yet 90% of Reddit sub was them crying that their Senn/hifiman/etc headphones would fall apart in 1 ~ 9 months. Even on all 3 i saw some posters get rude when Speakers can average 2 ~ 20% for bass distortion, Because they couldn't use it on Grado labs.


----------



## ruinedx

I will say there are two big turnoffs to Grado headphones in the $1k+ range where they are below par vs competitors that you think would be able to be remedied easily:

1. Mechanism that attaches earcup to headband. What grado uses is functional, sure, but in terms of looks and perceived build quality it falls notably short of competitors in the $1k+ range

2. Non-detachable cable. Another head-scratcher. If you ever want to change from a stock unbalanced cable to a balanced cable or longer cable it's a major project. For over $1k this shouldn't be the case.

Both of these points are easily rectified and there is no benefit to the way grado is doing it now other than cost savings. It perplexes me why they cant fix these things as they would be fairly easy to fix considering Grado's resources and expertise.


----------



## iFi audio

szore said:


> Yup...no questions asked...



Very good, that's how it should be handled!


----------



## elvergun

ruinedx said:


> 1. Mechanism that attaches earcup to headband. What grado uses is functional, sure, but in terms of looks and perceived build quality it falls notably short of competitors in the $1k+ range



I really, really like the mechanism.   It's part of the Grado look and it works quite well.   Why reinvent the wheel?



ruinedx said:


> 2. Non-detachable cable. Another head-scratcher. If you ever want to change from a stock unbalanced cable to a balanced cable or longer cable it's a major project. For over $1k this shouldn't be the case.



Now with this I completely agree.   They've tried all kinds of woods and metals and cables, but not removable cables.  I wonder why.    I guess that if we want a removable cable we have to go with the GW100.


----------



## szore

elvergun said:


> I really, really like the mechanism.   It's part of the Grado look and it works quite well.   Why reinvent the wheel?
> 
> 
> 
> Now with this I completely agree.   They've tried all kinds of woods and metals and cables, but not removable cables.  I wonder why.    I guess that if we want a removable cable we have to go with the GW100.


Or just buy an Arya...

(sorry)


----------



## iFi audio

elvergun said:


> Now with this I completely agree. They've tried all kinds of woods and metals and cables, but not removable cables. I wonder why. I guess that if we want a removable cable we have to go with the GW100.



Removable cables are the way to go, yes. Most headphone failures involve cabling so it's reasonable to counteract this, but manufacturers probably have their reasons why that's not always an option.


----------



## Blackwoof (Sep 7, 2020)

ruinedx said:


> I will say there are two big turnoffs to Grado headphones in the $1k+ range where they are below par vs competitors that you think would be able to be remedied easily:
> 
> 1. Mechanism that attaches earcup to headband. What grado uses is functional, sure, but in terms of looks and perceived build quality it falls notably short of competitors in the $1k+ range
> 
> ...



The fact the GW100 uses a detachable cable. Means they have no excuse to not make the rest of their line up have that, or they know people will mod them regardless.


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 7, 2020)

elvergun said:


> I really, really like the mechanism.   It's part of the Grado look and it works quite well.   Why reinvent the wheel?



Don't need to reinvent the wheel but at least improve it. The current mechanism looks cheap and janky, frankly, and out of place on $1000+ headphones

They can keep the same mechanism and simply improve the materials.  Use a black brushed aluminum with silk-screened L/R instead of the plastic they are using. Use a satin nickel rod with a flared or T end instead of the current cheap looking black plastic cap.

None of these things would impact the functionality but it's kind of weird to see a $1500+ headphone using exotic hardwood earcups being attached to the headband with something that looks like it belongs on a budget headphone.


----------



## donlin

ruinedx said:


> Don't need to reinvent the wheel but at least improve it. The current mechanism looks cheap and janky, frankly, and out of place on $1000+ headphones
> 
> They can keep the same mechanism and simply improve the materials.  Use a black brushed aluminum with silk-screened L/R instead of the plastic they are using. Use a satin nickel rod with a flared or T end instead of the current cheap looking black plastic cap.
> 
> None of these things would impact the functionality but it's kind of weird to see a $1500+ headphone using exotic hardwood earcups being attached to the headband with something that looks like it belongs on a budget headphone.


On the original RS-1 they used thicker square rods with nicely finished, black metal end caps.  It also came in a very nice wood box.


----------



## joseph69 (Sep 7, 2020)

Since yesterday afternoon I've had the PS2000e, GS3000e and Hemp in my possession to listen to.
I did own the PS2000e at one time, but definitely did not give them enough burn in time, at all. Maybe they had 40hrs on them when I sold them, so glad I have the opportunity to revisit them, as well as hear the differences between the GS3000e, my GS2000e and the Hemp.


----------



## szore

joseph69 said:


> Since yesterday afternoon I've had the PS2000e, GS3000e and Hemp in my possession to listen to.
> I did own the PS2000e at one time, but definitely did not give them enough burn in time, at all. Maybe they had 40hrs on them when I sold them.


What did you think of the 3000?


----------



## joseph69

szore said:


> What did you think of the 3000?


I was editing my post when you replied, so take a look again, As of right now I have no comment on any of the 3 I mentioned that I have in my possession to listen to. Right now listening to the PS2000e via GS-Xmk2.


----------



## Gippy (Sep 8, 2020)

ruinedx said:


> I will say there are two big turnoffs to Grado headphones in the $1k+ range ... 1. Mechanism that attaches earcup to headband. ... 2. Non-detachable cable.



For #1, their mechanism is lightweight. I disagree that their plastic rodblock is "cheap". To me, it's a good weight-saving measure. Going to metal rodblocks is only for aesthetics and will add weight. Admittedly, this really only matters for the >300g headphones: SR325e, PS series, and GS3000e.

For #2, the cable can be severed below the Y split, and an aftermarket cable can be installed from that.

Those issues are trivial to what I feel are the two main turnoffs: the headphones can't be easily disassembled, and that I've experienced questionable driver matching >1khz. For the first issue, it means a stray hair that gets into the driver, causing "Grattle", will set you back $250 for an out-of-warranty repair. For the second, it means you're screwed if you accept the headphone, as ".05db driver matching" apparently only applies to 1khz. It also means that if your drivers are replaced during a repair, the dice are being rolled. But other companies struggle with driver matching, too, so it's nothing new.

I wonder how much a model that is guaranteed to be assembled and quality checked by John Grado himself would cost. Right now that guarantee is only for their $6000 and $12000 cartridges. Hmm.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> Since yesterday afternoon I've had the PS2000e, GS3000e and Hemp in my possession to listen to.
> I did own the PS2000e at one time, but definitely did not give them enough burn in time, at all. Maybe they had 40hrs on them when I sold them, so glad I have the opportunity to revisit them, as well as hear the differences between the GS3000e, my GS2000e and the Hemp.


which one you prefer? i also curious how those gs2000e and gs3000e differentiate with each others

@Gippy
hp1000 for sure


----------



## ruhenheiM

@elvergun 
so what's the update of the hemp?


----------



## Asahi Templar

Got a chance to compare the Hemp, the GH3 and  the GH4 today and it was quite interesting. 

The GH3 was clearly the worst of the 3 and I must admit I didnt care for them at all. They dont sound "bad" by any means but they other than the trademark 2.1k grado energy they were quite soft and dull sounding. The biggest flaw was the soundstage or should I say the lack thereof. GH3 had almost no soundstage and very blurred imaging. It was quite thin sounding with very mediocre extension in both the treble and the bass. I assume some of this is due to the S cushions it uses but a lot of is is probably due to the cups being so small compared to the other two. It was the most comfortable though as it is both super light weight and has a thinner cable which weighs nothing. I wouldn't recommend these personally though, for $325 (even more than that here in Japan) I think you can do much better. With EQ I am sure it can be improved greatly but for me a little too meh, nothing stood out or impressed me.

The Hemp is a very fun tuning, and actually on the darker side of the spectrum other than the 2.1k grado trademark energy. Even the 2.1k spike is less than on other Grados though IMo. Very warm and natural sound, but a little congested and lacking air. I actually find it to be on the dark side. I didnt find it to be a very resolving headphone not for the 400 dollar price range, its not bad by any means but not on the level of HD650 and the like. This isnt necessarily a negative though as I think that contributes to its laid back character, its just fun to listen to and does a great job conveying emotions. Its not for someone who wants to analyze every detail, its for enjoy music( what a crazy concept!). Imaging was better than the GH3 and it actually had a soundstage though it was quite forward in its presentation.  I think the Hemp would be a killer secondary headphone to go along with like a 650 or DT880/1990 etc.

The Gh4 was my favorite of the 3, it sounded pretty incredible. It had the trademark Grado spike at 2.1k and also had a smaller one at 4.5k-5k. With those EQed out it sounded really quite smooth and well extended in the treble. Bass was a bit soft compared to the Hemp, and not as well extended. Seemed to take EQ in the bass well enough though I think the Hemp has the advantage here  EQ or not. The mids and highs were the focus of the GH4 and they were wonderful. Treble was surprisingly smooth, there was some extra energy at 10k and 14k I think but it was not too much at least for me. Past 5k it dropped to be well in line with the midrange. The soundstage and imaging were really impressive which surprised me. Grado has a reputation for poor imaging but the Gh4 was quite good, good enough to give a reasonable 3d effect. Yosi Horikawa's letter played nicely with it, could hear the letter going across the ears quite clearly with good depth. Separation of various elements was excellent and vocals took center stage while instruments had space to breathe. It reminded me a lot of the DT880, though it sounded more natural, faster and was easier to listen to. It was very hard to leave without buying the GH4 and I have a feeling I might end up getting one soon before they are gone everywhere!

All of them use different earpads which surely made a good chunk of the differences, would have been very interesting to try swapping different pads but couldnt do that at the store . I am quite confident they wouldnt sound the same even with the same earpads though, there would be some differences.

If you arent going to do any kind of EQ and you want a Grado, I think the Grado Hemp is probably the one to get. Its priced well, its very fun and it doesnt "need" eq. The GH4 was quite hot at 2.1k and 4.5k which could be bothersome on some tracks, the Hemp was less hot at 2.1k and didnt have any 4.5k spike, was actually pretty laid back in general. 

I would love to compare the Gh4 with the RS2e as I think that would be a fascinating comparison.


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> which one you prefer? i also curious how those gs2000e and gs3000e differentiate with each others


I'll keep you posted when I've come to my preference, being I've only spent time with the PS2000e so far.


----------



## ruinedx

How do the hemps sound through the iphone 3.5mm dongle?


----------



## elvergun

ruhenheiM said:


> @elvergun
> so what's the update of the hemp?



So....after I stopped switching pad, amps and I really concentrated on the sound (instead of just staring at the Hemp in awe of its beauty)...

...I found that the RS2e and the Hemp are identical twins when it comes to the bass and the mids.   The only difference between the two are in the highs (and the impact those have as far as clarity).   I like the highs of the RS2e a little better.   I do think that the bass of the Hemp is a tad more controlled.

I'm sending the Hemp back.

But I also noticed that both the Hemp and the RS2e with L and F pads are dark (and a little too boomy) sounding headphones.   I agree with Asahi Templar.    The darkness goes away with G pads.   I had already started to like the RS2e with the G pads before I received the Hemp, but once I had the Hemp with L pads and the RS2e  with G pads (and vice versa) at hand for fast switching between the two, I was amazed at the difference.


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 8, 2020)

Gippy said:


> For #1, their mechanism is lightweight. I disagree that their plastic rodblock is "cheap". To me, it's a good weight-saving measure.



They look cheap and probably are cheap.  In reviews or first impressions this remark is often made (in fact someone who bought one last week said this), so I am definitely not the only one.

The amount of weight saved vs aluminum is probably like 5% of the overall headphone weight (if that) and not something that would be noticable.   On the other hand the way it looks is very noticable. Doesn't need to be a solid lead block, simply a few mm thick aluminum shell will do.



> Going to metal rodblocks is only for aesthetics and will add weight. Admittedly, this really only matters for the >300g headphones: SR325e, PS series, and GS3000e.



Metal will be a little more durable if they were dropped or stepped on I would think.  But yes, aesthetics.  You know, which is also a lot of the reason someone would buy a headphone with cocobolo earcups.  To have exotic hardwood earcups and then have the rest of the headphone look like a budget headphone is plain weird and an obvious aesthetic mismatch.  That might be fine on the cheaper grados but anything Statement series+ should be built better.

It may be classic grado, but that doesn't mean it's a good idea when your competitors are kicking your butt in this department (overall fit and finish) in $1000+.  ZMF basically took the Grado headband design and made it look nice, Grado should be competitive and improve their aesthetics as well on their statement+ series.



> For #2, the cable can be severed below the Y split, and an aftermarket cable can be installed from that.



Why should anyone have to splice in an aftermarket cable on a $1000+ headphone ? That is a bit of a joke, if you ask me.  It should be user swappable at the earcup like everyone else does.



> Those issues are trivial to what I feel are the two main turnoffs: the headphones can't be easily disassembled, and that I've experienced questionable driver matching >1khz.



I heartily disagree.  I guarantee a massive amount more people will notice the aesthetic mismatch and inability to swap cables than the amount of people that will try to disassemble the headphone or verify driver frequency response.


----------



## ruinedx

elvergun said:


> So....after I stopped switching pad, amps and I really concentrated on the sound (instead of just staring at the Hemp in awe of its beauty)...
> 
> ...I found that the RS2e and the Hemp are identical twins when it comes to the bass and the mids.   The only difference between the two are in the highs (and the impact those have as far as clarity).   I like the highs of the RS2e a little better.   I do think that the bass of the Hemp is a tad more controlled.
> 
> ...



I think the Hemp value equation has two parts:
1) You really like the way it looks
2) You don't have a Grado headphone in the same pricerange, because they seem to sound pretty similar

This is my only Grado and I do like the way it looks quite a bit so I'm holding on to it for now.  If I had an RS2e or equivalent I would probably also send it back.


----------



## elvergun

ruinedx said:


> How do the hemps sound through the iphone 3.5mm dongle?



For some reason the Hemp sounds better than the RS2e.


----------



## Gippy (Sep 8, 2020)

ruinedx said:


> ZMF basically took the Grado headband design and made it look nice, Grado should be competitive and improve their aesthetics



ZMF headphones also weigh at least 50% more than anything Grado offers except the PS1000e/PS2000e. Until ZMF makes a 300g headphone instead of 450g+ ones, I'll pass. If one doesn't care about the weight, they are going to buy the Aeolus LTD Cocobolo for $1500. They just saved $300 and got "better workmanship" in exchange for getting something that's 50% heavier. Whether or not the Aeolus actually sounds better is irrelevant if it's too uncomfortable. If I could get the GS3000e sound in the GS2000e body, that would be incredible, because on the head, the GS2000e feels lighter than an SR60e due to the weight being spread out through the larger surface area.

The other day, I bought a 15ft HDMI cable for $24. I could've bought the Amazon Basics cable for $18, which does exactly the same thing. But the Amazon Basics cable is thick and cumbersome, and this HDMI cable will be transported around. So I spent more for the weight reduction.


----------



## donlin

ruinedx said:


> Don't need to reinvent the wheel but at least improve it. The current mechanism looks cheap and janky, frankly, and out of place on $1000+ headphones
> 
> They can keep the same mechanism and simply improve the materials.  Use a black brushed aluminum with silk-screened L/R instead of the plastic they are using. Use a satin nickel rod with a flared or T end instead of the current cheap looking black plastic cap.
> 
> None of these things would impact the functionality but it's kind of weird to see a $1500+ headphone using exotic hardwood earcups being attached to the headband with something that looks like it belongs on a budget headphone.


Something like this?


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 8, 2020)

donlin said:


> Something like this?



Yup doesn't even need the fancy looking band or pad material either, upgrading the plastic to metal and improving the end caps is enough improvement on its own, but maybe a black brushed (like what you see there inverted) instead to match the rest of current grado aesthetic.


----------



## elvergun

donlin said:


> Something like this?



Ha...end of argument.

You and ruinedx win!!!


----------



## elvergun (Sep 9, 2020)

ruinedx said:


> Yup doesn't even need the fancy looking band or pad material either, upgrading the plastic to metal and improving the end caps is enough improvement on its own, but maybe a black brushed (like what you see there inverted) instead to match the rest of current grado aesthetic.



And perhaps this is the reason for all the Grado hate lately.   While other companies have experimented and released some great looking models, Grado has just released more of the same old, same old.    To make a Grado look similar to that Italian beauty above, owners have had to get the help from places like Shipibo and Turbulent Labs.  

And to make things worse, no removable cables.


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 8, 2020)

elvergun said:


> And perhaps this is the reason for all the Grado hate lately.   While other companies have experimented and released some great looking models, Grado has just released more of the same old, same old.    To make a Grado look similar to that Italian beauty above, owners have had to get the help of places like Shipibo and Turbulent Labs.
> 
> And to make things worse, no removable cables.


The BOM for aluminum instead of plastic and some flared rods would probably be $10 tops. Can offer better pads / headband as extra charge add-on upgrade


----------



## elvergun

Ad


ruinedx said:


> The BOM for aluminum instead of plastic and some flared rods would probably be $10 tops. Can offer better pads / headband as add-on upgrade



Add another $10 for removable cables.

I'll burn all my Grados if they release a GS4000e, with aluminum gimbals and rodblocks and removable cables....and they price them at $4000.


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 8, 2020)

I swear I didn't post this lol

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-quality.255956/unread

Almost all complaints about grado quality are related to the mechanism I mentioned that fastens the earcups the band


----------



## blse59 (Sep 8, 2020)

My new SR60e's came in. I thought this was a good value choice because it appears as if Grado uses the same or similar drivers in most of their headhones, the difference between them being materials and type of cushion. I had a pair of SR60s waaaay back in the day (the plain old SR60s - before the 'i' or 'e' versions) when I knew nothing about audio and remembered them as being good. I thought many, many years later with increased knowledge and experience I'd give them another try and WOW. These are indeed audiophile grade. The only reason some reviews and people refer to them as entry level or budget audiophile is because of the price. These are audiophile period. I thought the bass was going to be weak but no, it's massive. For reference I'm coming from Etymotics with their ultra flat FR. It is very much a 'speakers on the ears' experience compared to the earphones and closed backs I'd been listening to.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

blse59 said:


> My new SR60e's came in. I thought this was a good value choice because it appears as if Grado uses the same or similar drivers in most of their headhones, the difference between them being materials and type of cushion. I had a pair of SR60s waaaay back in the day (the plain old SR60s - before the 'i' or 'e' versions) when I knew nothing about audio and remembered them as being good. I thought many, many years later with increased knowledge and experience I'd give them another try and WOW. These are indeed audiophile grade. The only reason some reviews and people refer to them as entry level or budget audiophile is because of the price. These are audiophile period. I thought the bass was going to be weak but no, it's massive. For reference I'm coming from Etymotics with their ultra flat FR. It is very much a 'speakers on the ears' experience compared to the earphones and closed backs I'd been listening to.



+1. You're the first person I've heard describe the bass on any Grado as 'massive' --- LOL --- I agree it is certainly more than adequate on the SR60e. (Also the 325e and The Hemps).


----------



## joseph69 (Sep 9, 2020)

So after demoing both, the PS2000e & GS3000e, my preference is the GS3000e. Before I commit to buying the GS3000e, some of you may know that I have the GH1 and use them exclusively with Grado G cushions and thyme always been a top choice of mine. With this being said, I bought a GH2 which I should receive Friday and intend to put Grado G cushions on them. I owned the GH2 at one point but prematurely sold them due to not listening to them. 

I don't even think they have 40hr on them, and most of that was burn in. However, I do remember that their sound was on the warmer side. With this being said, I need to hear the GH2 w/G before making any decisions. In the end, both, the PS2000e, GS3000e were excellent sounding headphones and you can't go wrong with either of them, it's a matter of which suits your personal preference. The Hemp is also an excellent headphone as well.


----------



## ayoldguy1

I'm glad I found this space... Grado seems to be really polarizing.. for someone new to the audiohphile world it was a little jarring.

I have the Grado SR325e and love them.. sometimes they're a little too fatiguing after a while but I'm really liking them for classic rock and classical music. It's currently the only full-size phone I have, but I'm looking at an Audeze to start rounding out...

Thanks!


----------



## tlainhart

joseph69 said:


> So after demoing both, the PS2000e & GS3000e, my preference is the GS3000e. Before I commit to buying the GS3000e...



Will these be replacing or augmenting your GS2000e?

I tried the GH2 with the 'G' pads, but they were not to my liking - preferred the 'L'. I think I'm in the minority of those that have tried the Gs on GH2.


----------



## joseph69

tlainhart said:


> Will these be replacing or augmenting your GS2000e?
> 
> I tried the GH2 with the 'G' pads, but they were not to my liking - preferred the 'L'. I think I'm in the minority of those that have tried the Gs on GH2.


I'm not sure I'd be replacing my GS200e because too me, they have more of that Grado sound that I'm used to and enjoy very much. It seems like I'll still have the GS3000e when the GH2 arrives Friday, so this will be a great opportunity to hear which I prefer, although I have a gut feeling I'm going to prefer the GH2.


----------



## Shane D

joseph69 said:


> I'm not sure I'd be replacing my GS200e because too me, they have more of that Grado sound that I'm used to and enjoy very much. It seems like I'll still have the GS3000e when the GH2 arrives Friday, so this will be a great opportunity to hear which I prefer, although I have a gut feeling I'm going to prefer the GH2.



GH2's are Awesome! But only with the Beautiful Audio pads. G-pads didn't sound right and the L-cush did a number on my ear. But only the right one?

You are certainly are living right these days with all these awesome headphones passing through your home.


----------



## donlin

This combo is making some real music tonight.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

donlin said:


> This combo is making some real music tonight.


That amp looks like it could grill a chicken while you listen 😁


----------



## ruinedx

I am on Hemp tonight as well. was just in a Hemp mood


----------



## donlin

Joaquin Dinero said:


> That amp looks like it could grill a chicken while you listen 😁


Let’s just say I’m not completely sad that summer is almost over.


----------



## donlin

ruinedx said:


> I am on Hemp tonight as well. was just in a Hemp mood


If you get the munchies, don’t overdo it.


----------



## BobG55

Joaquin Dinero said:


> That amp looks like it could grill a chicken while you listen 😁


----------



## ruinedx

donlin said:


> If you get the munchies, don’t overdo it.



munchies?  who me? ?? ?


----------



## joseph69

Shane D said:


> GH2's are Awesome! But only with the Beautiful Audio pads. G-pads didn't sound right and the L-cush did a number on my ear. But only the right one?
> 
> You are certainly are living right these days with all these awesome headphones passing through your home.


I understand that most Grado Headphones that don't come stock with G cushions don't sound right with them.
But going off of my very impressive (too me) GH1 w/G cushions, I'd have to think the GH2 will sound excellent. I'll know soon enough.
I'm just very fortunate to have these headphones passing through my home to demo, and very appreciative to who is making this possible.


----------



## kmhaynes

tlainhart said:


> I tried the GH2 with the 'G' pads, but they were not to my liking - preferred the 'L'. I think I'm in the minority of those that have tried the Gs on GH2.


So I was rummaging around on YT and found this set of songs in 8D (remixing with reverb and panning to create a circling effect) on my GH2.  Then I ran to get my G-size [knock-off brand] pads to listen to Massive Attack "Teardrop" with them.  The G pads definitely add to the spatial-ness of the track.  Off to find more 8D songs!


----------



## XLR8

Asahi Templar said:


> I would love to compare the Gh4 with the RS2e as I think that would be a fascinating comparison.



https://majorhifi.com/grado-gh4-vs-grado-rs2e-comparison-review/


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

BobG55 said:


>



Don't tease NEWMAN!


----------



## TooFrank

Shane D said:


> GH2's are Awesome! But only with the Beautiful Audio pads. G-pads didn't sound right and the L-cush did a number on my ear. But only the right one?
> 
> You are certainly are living right these days with all these awesome headphones passing through your home.


FWIW: while I do love my beautiful audio (ba) pads on my GH2’s, I often switch to the tvvj deluxe pads. To me they provide a bit more umpf. I never use the G pads on those, only on the GS2ke. Just discovered that the ba pads is doing quite well on the hf3’s. For some odd reason, I have just ordered the hemp’s, curious to listen to how they compare.....


----------



## joseph69

Received the GH2 this afternoon and balanced them and added the G cushions.
A quick listen to some Fleetwood Mac sounded spectacular. Cant wait to resume to my normal listening tonight!


----------



## joseph69 (Sep 11, 2020)

Let me update that photo. I should've taken it after adding the O-rings, shaft collars and new tips.
Now I'm done.


----------



## TooFrank

joseph69 said:


> Let me update that photo. I should've taken it after adding the O-rings, shaft collars and new tips.
> Now I'm done.


Wauw looks really nice, but what do you mean by “now I’m done”???


----------



## joseph69 (Sep 11, 2020)

Apologies for the triple post, but this needs to be said.
I purchased these from @tlainhart and although he doesn't have much feedback, his description was spot one in every single way. These look like they're BNIB. I wouldn't hesitate on bit do do business with him. Excellent seller!!!


----------



## joseph69

Thank you.
I mean I'm done doing my little mods to the GH2.
I put O-rings and shaft collars on all of my Grado's so their adjustment doesn't move.


----------



## Shane D

joseph69 said:


> Thank you.
> I mean I'm done doing my little mods to the GH2.
> I put O-rings and shaft collars on all of my Grado's so their adjustment doesn't move.



I never thought of that, but I like that idea!   I am the only person that uses my headphones anyway.


----------



## Shane D

joseph69 said:


> Received the GH2 this afternoon and balanced them and added the G cushions.
> A quick listen to some Fleetwood Mac sounded spectacular. Cant wait to resume to my normal listening tonight!


VERY nice looking set-up! It looks minimalist and extravagant at the same time.


----------



## BobG55

joseph69 said:


> Received the GH2 this afternoon and balanced them and added the G cushions.
> A quick listen to some Fleetwood Mac sounded spectacular. Cant wait to resume to my normal listening tonight!



Wow, beautiful & impressive set-up Joseph.  Very happy for you.  Enjoy your GH2, they also look awesome.


----------



## joseph69

Shane D said:


> VERY nice looking set-up! It looks minimalist and extravagant at the same time.





BobG55 said:


> Wow, beautiful & impressive set-up Joseph.  Very happy for you.  Enjoy your GH2, they also look awesome.


Thank you both very much, I appreciate it.
Here is my upstream gear feeding both, the GS-Xmk2 & Citadel Custom.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

TooFrank said:


> FWIW: while I do love my beautiful audio (ba) pads on my GH2’s, I often switch to the tvvj deluxe pads. To me they provide a bit more umpf. I never use the G pads on those, only on the GS2ke. Just discovered that the ba pads is doing quite well on the hf3’s. For some odd reason, I have just ordered the hemp’s, curious to listen to how they compare.....


"Odd reason" to order the Hemps? I just assumed everyone wanted to collect one of every Grado model 😎


----------



## JoeDoe

What an awesome rig @joseph69 - I'm sure you're never short on musical bliss!

Have recently paired down my listening station and _really_ enjoying it. Was running a factory upgraded Audio-gd R28 combo unit into a nice Woo WA6SE for my PS1k, RS1, GS3000e, and LCD-3. After some good soul (ear) searching and evaluating, I've reduced down to PS1k and RS1 out of a MAD Ear fed by a Wavelength Brick v2. So smooth and satisfying! All older gear that was picked up on the secondhand market. Flagships of yesteryear in many regards, but still turning 0s and 1s to something special!

May post some pics later.


----------



## elvergun

Got some aluminum gimbals in the mail today.









The Hemp is going back soon.   I actually thought of keeping it a couple of times, but it is just to similar to the RS2e.   Both models are excellent.


----------



## oryan_dunn

elvergun said:


> Got some aluminum gimbals in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you order those from?


----------



## elvergun

oryan_dunn said:


> Where did you order those from?



I got them from ebay.


----------



## joseph69

JoeDoe said:


> What an awesome rig @joseph69 - I'm sure you're never short on musical bliss!
> 
> Have recently paired down my listening station and _really_ enjoying it. Was running a factory upgraded Audio-gd R28 combo unit into a nice Woo WA6SE for my PS1k, RS1, GS3000e, and LCD-3. After some good soul (ear) searching and evaluating, I've reduced down to PS1k and RS1 out of a MAD Ear fed by a Wavelength Brick v2. So smooth and satisfying! All older gear that was picked up on the secondhand market. Flagships of yesteryear in many regards, but still turning 0s and 1s to something special!
> 
> May post some pics later.


Thank you. Likewise.
I'm heading towards doing the same and started by selling my WA33 and I have to say that I have no regrets whatsoever. In a strange way I feel relieved, why I can't explain? I'm enjoying both my GS-Xmk2 and Citadel just as much, if not more because I'm no longer listening to my gear, but rather just the music. It'll take me some time to think about which, but I'd really like to part with some of my headphones as well.


----------



## Gippy

joseph69 said:


> I put O-rings and shaft collars on all of my Grado's so their adjustment doesn't move.



I seriously considered this for quite a while, but then realized that my headband constantly adjusts as my scalp hair grows.


----------



## joseph69

Gippy said:


> I seriously considered this for quite a while, but then realized that my headband constantly adjusts as my scalp hair grows.


The only time the adjustment effects me is when I buzz my head once a year, but it really isn't much of an issue at all. Besides, it takes 2 seconds to loosen the set screw, adjust and tighten again.


----------



## JoeDoe

joseph69 said:


> Thank you. Likewise.
> I'm heading towards doing the same and started by selling my WA33 and I have to say that I have no regrets whatsoever. In a strange way I feel relieved, why I can't explain? I'm enjoying both my GS-Xmk2 and Citadel just as much, if not more because I'm no longer listening to my gear, but rather just the music. It'll take me some time to think about which, but I'd really like to part with some of my headphones as well.



Good luck! Took a while, but the journey to simplicity has been a long but fun ride! Y’all know especially in this club, that Grados sound great even from an iPhone, and even though they scale just fine, I think one of the best parts about our brand is that they don’t require $$$$$ upstream gear to sound really really good. 

I will say though, that anytime you can include include a tube or three in your chain, Brooklyn’s best usually benefit...


----------



## Coztomba

2 Days with the Hemp's so far.  First thoughts are positive.  Though I bought them thinking I'd be using them for more classic rock and so far I've been listening to a lot of modern Jazz type stuff.  Female vocals are really right there.

This Katie Noonan album is really doing it for me.  
https://tidal.com/browse/album/139747498

Radiohead right now is fine as well.


----------



## Douger333

Thanks for referencing Katie Noonan, I'm a new fan!

Doug


----------



## BattleBrat (Sep 13, 2020)

oryan_dunn said:


> Where did you order those from?


https://www.shipibo.audio/
They’re out of stock right now, but they carry quite a few mods. I plan on getting some PS500e’s and want to go to the wider headband and replace the junction blocks and gimbals.

Well guys about 15 years ago I had a pair of SR60’s I loved them but strangely didn’t go higher up the Grado chain. During quarantine I decided it was time for different brands than I usually buy and picked up a pair of SR80e’s 225e’s and 325e’s. It was SO refreshing to have headphones that didn’t suck after the HD700’s and 800’s. I replaced all the headbands with leather ones, the first one they sent I had to crack the headband out of the junction block  remove the plastic headband and install the leather one. I did this on the SR80’s and said no more I upgraded my SR325e’s to TTVJ Deluxe flats (the 325’s were a little brighter than the other 2)  and a wider leather headband straight from Grado complete assembly this time laughs . I use Garfield headphone Softies on all 3 and will probably pick up another set of TTVJ flats and get my SR80e’s balanced at Moon audio.


----------



## dafos58

Can you Grado addicted give me advice / opinions? I'm thinking about buying the GH4 at Moon Audio, but don't know if the silver dragon cables are a good idea? I want to use them with the iBasso DX220-09 or the iBasso220-Max, and the Oppo Ha-1 (classical music and progressive rock). Any suggestions? . I borrowed the Grado SR325 with G  earpads from my brother and was amazed about the sound quality, . Very open, great instrument separation, the exact right amount of bas/mid/treble.


----------



## elvergun

BattleBrat said:


> https://www.shipibo.audio/
> They’re out of stock right now, but they carry quite a few mods. I plan on getting some PS500e’s and want to go to the wider headband and replace the junction blocks and gimbals.
> 
> Well guys about 15 years ago I had a pair of SR60’s I loved them but strangely didn’t go higher up the Grado chain. During quarantine I decided it was time for different brands than I usually buy and picked up a pair of SR80e’s 225e’s and 325e’s. It was SO refreshing to have headphones that didn’t suck after the HD700’s and 800’s. I replaced all the headbands with leather ones, the first one they sent I had to crack the headband out of the junction block  remove the plastic headband and install the leather one. I did this on the SR80’s and said no more I upgraded my SR325e’s to TTVJ Deluxe flats (the 325’s were a little brighter than the other 2)  and a wider leather headband straight from Grado complete assembly this time laughs . I use Garfield headphone Softies on all 3 and will probably pick up another set of TTVJ flats and get my SR80e’s balanced at Moon audio.


I thought the Garfield Softies fit more tightly.   What size are the ones you bought?


----------



## wormsdriver (Sep 13, 2020)

dafos58 said:


> Can you Grado addicted give me advice / opinions? I'm thinking about buying the GH4 at Moon Audio, but don't know if the silver dragon cables are a good idea? I want to use them with the iBasso DX220-09 or the iBasso220-Max, and the Oppo Ha-1 (classical music and progressive rock). Any suggestions? . I borrowed the Grado SR325 with G  earpads from my brother and was amazed about the sound quality, . Very open, great instrument separation, the exact right amount of bas/mid/treble.


Personally I don't see nothing wrong with adding a good silver cable to any headphone. The common practice (at least at Moon Audio) is to go for the Black Dragon instead for brighter headphones like Grados. As a matter of fact I've never seen a Grado with a hardwired Silver Dragon but there's plenty of them with the Black Dragon cables.
Anywho, I do think if you're asking which to pick between the Black Dragon or Silver Dragon (I've never heard the Blue Dragon) I'd say the Black Dragon is a safer bet, soundwise. Ask Drew and he will tell you exactly what you can expect from each cable vs the stock cable.
Ergonomically while the Dragon cables might be a bit lighter they are still a bit stiff especially vs other cables out there.

If you're willing to spend that much for a Dragon cable another option maybe would be to ask them to do a detachable cable mood and roll different cables which would be good if you already had some high end cables to play with.

Personally, I would just stick with stock cable and if you need a different headphone jack for your amp, I'm sure they can mod it for you to whatever jack you need (like a 4.4 balanced).

Edit: Beautiful Audio out of New Zealand offers a cheaper option if you're interested in detachable cables. They sell an add on kit that is easy to install and apparently now they also sell cables for it too!


----------



## BattleBrat (Sep 13, 2020)

elvergun said:


> I thought the Garfield Softies fit more tightly.   What size are the ones you bought?


These are the “small” size, I was hoping for a more snug fit, but they perform so well making the headphones comfortable for long wearing I can’t complain. They also keep oils out of the ear pads and hairs out of the driver. 
What I really love is that wide headband on the 325, It really made them fit much better much more stable, much more substantial.  I’m thinking of getting one for my 225s


----------



## dafos58

wormsdriver said:


> Personally I don't see nothing wrong with adding a good silver cable to any headphone. The common practice (at least at Moon Audio) is to go for the Black Dragon instead for brighter headphones like Grados. As a matter of fact I've never seen a Grado with a hardwired Silver Dragon but there's plenty of them with the Black Dragon cables.
> Anywho, I do think if you're asking which to pick between the Black Dragon or Silver Dragon (I've never heard the Blue Dragon) I'd say the Black Dragon is a safer bet, soundwise. Ask Drew and he will tell you exactly what you can expect from each cable vs the stock cable.
> Ergonomically while the Dragon cables might be a bit lighter they are still a bit stiff especially vs other cables out there.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for your suggestions! I think I'll liste to your advice and have to dcide between the Black Dragon or stock cable. I hope the Black Dragon doesn't make the sound to dark. I must admit that the SR325 with stock cable and G earpads sounds magical, so maybe just staying with the stock cable is the best option.


----------



## wormsdriver (Sep 13, 2020)

From my experience the Black Dragon will not make it sound darker but it will enhance the low end some and it will add some (not sure how to phrase it here) definition/control across the board, take that with a grain of salt though as cables are a big can of worms. Personally I've had more positive (pleasing) results from the Black Dragon than silver Dragon.

Edit: also consider getting the same set up as your brother! If the sr325 with bowls sounded great to you why not try that for a while? 
Haha, I hesitate to give out that advice knowing damn well ain't non of us gonna listen to that advice.


----------



## dafos58

wormsdriver said:


> From my experience the Black Dragon will not make it sound darker but it will enhance the low end some and it will add some (not sure how to phrase it here) definition/control across the board, take that with a grain of salt though as cables are a big can of worms. Personally I've had more positive (pleasing) results from the Black Dragon than silver Dragon.


OK I'm 62 years old but can't control myself anymore. Need to have this shot!


----------



## wormsdriver

@dafos58 I edited my last comment and added a little paragraph at the end.


----------



## dafos58

wormsdriver said:


> From my experience the Black Dragon will not make it sound darker but it will enhance the low end some and it will add some (not sure how to phrase it here) definition/control across the board, take that with a grain of salt though as cables are a big can of worms. Personally I've had more positive (pleasing) results from the Black Dragon than silver Dragon.
> 
> Edit: also consider getting the same set up as your brother! If the sr325 with bowls sounded great to you why not try that for a while?
> Haha, I hesitate to give out that advice knowing damn well ain't non of us gonna listen to that advice.


Like many Head-Fi'ers before (and after me) have shouted: I hate this forum and hate your edit!! Now I really need both.


----------



## elvergun (Sep 13, 2020)

BattleBrat said:


> These are the “small” size, I was hoping for a more snug fit, but they perform so well making the headphones comfortable for long wearing I can’t complain. They also keep oils out of the ear pads and hairs out of the driver.



I purchased these guys:  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Z2PCFR3/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_image?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The seem to fit better than the Softies and make the L pads very comfortable.







BattleBrat said:


> What I really love is that wide headband on the 325, It really made them fit much better much more stable, much more substantial.  I’m thinking of getting one for my 225s



That is a nice headband.   Where did you get it?


----------



## MIKELAP

joseph69 said:


> Let me update that photo. I should've taken it after adding the O-rings, shaft collars and new tips.
> Now I'm done.


I've had those collars and o rings on for several years on my RS2E but i put them on top and under the block .Dont move around much


----------



## zazex (Sep 13, 2020)

dafos58 said:


> Can you Grado addicted give me advice / opinions? I'm thinking about buying the GH4 at Moon Audio, but don't know if the silver dragon cables are a good idea? I want to use them with the iBasso DX220-09 or the iBasso220-Max, and the Oppo Ha-1 (classical music and progressive rock). Any suggestions? . I borrowed the Grado SR325 with G  earpads from my brother and was amazed about the sound quality, . Very open, great instrument separation, the exact right amount of bas/mid/treble.



Well
in my experience, and my opinion
I think the system you're thinking about isn't
the best use for your money.

It should sound great - but a step up in headphones
to the PS500, I think, would provide more bass,
more slam, and a larger soundstage. 

I had the SR325e's for a few years and never heard
a better headphone for the money.  But getting the 325's
instead of the GH4's would be going backwards, and I
can't recommend that.  (I also have the GH4's, the
RS2e's, the PS500e's, and others - not really germane
to this discussion).

The PS500e, with its aluminum over mahogany construction,
is a bit of a different "animal" than the all-wood cups Grados.
But not that much different - I (and many others) think they're
the real standouts in the Grado line for under a grand.

And, with a Moon Audio treatment, I'm quite sure you'll
truly be getting the best bang for your buck.  Look around
and see what people say about the PS500e's - people are
quite knocked out by them.


----------



## BattleBrat

elvergun said:


> I purchased these guys:  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Z2PCFR3/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_image?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> The seem to fit better than the Softies and make the L pads very comfortable.
> 
> ...


Directly from Grado $108 shipped, it’s the one the PS2000’s take, I had to request the entire headband assembly.
I like those socks, much better fitting!


----------



## wormsdriver (Sep 13, 2020)

zazex said:


> Well
> in my experience, and my opinion
> I think the system you're thinking about isn't
> the best use for your money.
> ...


It's been a long time since I had the ps500e and I did like them. Fwiw I did not like the gh4. I did not own these two headphones at the same time so I can't compare.
Part of the reason I don't mention much my dislike for the gh4 is because it could've just been my hearing at the time or maybe I just didn't like their tuning. Overall they sounded very good but a certain upper (mid upper?) frequency was just rubbing me the wrong way.
The ps500e is definitely a safer bet but considering he mentioned the sr325 with bowls then the gh4 might be more what he is looking for as maybe the ps500e won't be as exciting or lively.
As far as I can remember the ps500e often gets looked over and it rearly gets much mention around here especially compared to the Rs2e for example. I guess the gh4 being a more recent unit has had a bit more talk around here since it came out and it has had some very positive praise, including being compared to the ps2ke! I've owned the ps2ke in the past (before I owned the gh4) but from memory I did not think that was the case at all!


----------



## Asahi Templar

The GH4 has a narrow spike around 4.5-4.8k that is quite bothersome. Its not huge, but it can be very irritating as our ears are extremely sensitive there..and the attack of many instruments hits there. I just EQ it down by 2.5db and I am happy but I am guessing that is why many people dont like it as its pretty irritating.

I havent compared it to the 325e but a quite good Japanese reviewer did and said the GH4 sounded the most similar to the 325e of all his Grado headphones (he has quite a lot of them!).  I think its the brightest of the GH line based on all the impressions I have seen. 

I bought the Geekria G cush which while not the same as the official G cush is very similar and I do not like them at all with the GH4. Extremely bright sounding. Even with EQ I do not like them as much as the stock L pads. It reduces the 2.1k-2.5 spike a lot but causes a massive one around 5.5k. 

Only thing they do better ironically is subbass which actually gets kicked up to a impressive amount. Was able to hear down to 16hz! Not had any other headphones go that low so was quite surprised. With EQ I got it to where it was perfectly listenable but never had the magic of the L cush. 

For me the GH4 with my EQ turns the GH4 into a hybrid of a 650 and DT880, it has the air and more spacious sound of the DT880 and the romantic mids of the 650 along with a more exciting sound than either. Anything with pianos or violins sounds amazing on the GH4. 

Grados 44mm drivers perform best when they are close to your ear, anything that pushes them away hurts their performance IMO.Some people like that sound, but I think you lose a lot of what makes Grado great at least for me. Comfort on the L cush is not good though, G cush was FAR better.

This is my EQ for stock L cush:

Preamp -3.5db
Low Shelf Filter 100hz +1.5db
Peak Filters
40hz Q1 +2db
2100hz Q1.5 -5.5db
4500hz Q3 -2.5db
11500hz Q6 -2db

This is what I tried with G cush:
Low Shelf Filter 100hz +1.5db
Peak Filters
40hz Q1 +2db
2100hz Q3.5 -3.5db
4500hz Q5 -2.5db
5500hz Q1 -5db
11000hz Q3 -2db


----------



## dafos58 (Sep 14, 2020)

Thanks very much for all of your advises, it's apprecaited a lot!
Of course the best way to find out is to listen to them, but there's no shop in the Netherlands that has the GH4.


I found this comparison graph, Please correct me if I'm wrong, but here it looks like toe PS500e is the brightest sounding and the SR325e looks just like an in between of the PS500 e and the GH4 (so indeed maybe the best choice..)?


----------



## zazex

I'll say this nice and plain - never would I buy a piece of audio gear
based solely on a graph or graphs.
And no, I'm not a Luddite.  Graphs can be - and are - amazing tools.
I use them daily in my work.and I imagine that many if not most of
us do.

Graphs can provide clues, and can illustrate problems
and anomalies which the ear is picking up first.

After more than a few years at this audio hobby, in two countries,
I've come to believe that current graphing techniques cannot
come close to accurately describing the entirety of what they
are purporting to measure.

And I'm very well are of how many disagree with me on this.
That's OK, I'm not out to convince anyone. I'm buying the
gear, I'm listening to it.  I've got to like it.


----------



## dafos58 (Sep 14, 2020)

zazex said:


> I'll say this nice and plain - never would I buy a piece of audio gear
> based solely on a graph or graphs.



I understand what you're saying and agree with you. I'm trying to find my way through all of the info. Using your own ears is the best method. For instance, I personally don't find the SR325 with G cushion to bright. Sometimes a bit harsh sounding, but it depends on the recording quality. I love this sound but (like al Head-Fi'ers) try to find an upgrade, especially for the sometimes bit harsh sound, just a little bit better clarity.


----------



## Asahi Templar

dafos58 said:


> I understand what you're saying and agree with you. I'm trying to find my way through all of the info. Using your own ears is the best method. For instance, I personally don't find the SR325 with G cushion to bright. Sometimes a bit harsh sounding, but it depends on the recording quality. I love this sound but (like al Head-Fi'ers) try to find an upgrade, especially for the sometimes bit harsh sound, just a little bit better clarity.



It is worth noting that hearing greatly varies between people and also age which makes a huge difference. You said you were in your 60s so you are most likely going to like more treble than someone in their 30s (like me) does. Actually Grados are really great for older people as the boosts in upper mids and treble are exactly where peoples hearing declines with age. For instance the program Sonarworks which tries to EQ all headphones to a target response asks your age and boosts the 2k range for older people which is exactly where the infamous Grado Peak is. John Grado is actually hitting a pretty accurate target by ear, but its for older ears (which his are). 

You might actually prefer the SR325e over the GH4 for that reason assuming those graphs I accurate. I do think the GH4 one is pretty close to what I hear. FR graphs are very useful if you know what your tastes are but not at all that helpful otherwise. You have to figure out what your personal FR preference is and see how closely they match that.

Even when EQing its best to do it to your taste. For instance I dont actually like the Harmon Curve which is so popular as I find it to have far too much subbass, not enough upper bass and quite shouty upper mids, so EQs designed to match it dont sound particularly good to me.


----------



## DrumSeb

I got these its brand new, with different colored cups. Should i worry about the value ?


----------



## elvergun (Sep 14, 2020)

DrumSeb said:


> I got these its brand new, with different colored cups. Should i worry about the value ?



I don't think so.   There might be some who might pass on those if you put them up for sale...but there will be many more who only care about the sound.   The value should remain the same.


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 14, 2020)

DrumSeb said:


> I got these its brand new, with different colored cups. Should i worry about the value ?


If you ever plan to maybe sell them I'd say so

If someone had a choice between yours and a normal looking pair at the same price why would they pick your mismatched ones?


----------



## DrumSeb

In a shop In Canada...I just don't understand the choice of Grado to make these like this....


----------



## donlin

DrumSeb said:


> In a shop In Canada...I just don't understand the choice of Grado to make these like this....


Grado would probably say it's within acceptable tolerance. If it's something that's going to constantly bug you, I'd suggest returning them.


----------



## TooFrank

DrumSeb said:


> I got these its brand new, with different colored cups. Should i worry about the value ?


FWIW: While maybe being interesting from a collector‘s point of view, I think it is an aesthetically annoying error, that would irritate me like forever. I would definite try to get a new pair....


----------



## elvergun (Sep 14, 2020)

ruinedx said:


> If someone had a choice between yours and a normal looking pair at the same price why would they pick your mismatched ones?



It's not like ten of these come up every day.   When one does come up, you either buy it or it will be gone in a day or two.   You can chose to wait for a normal looking pair...but you might end up waiting for months.

I know because I've been keeping an eye out for a good deal on a GH2.

Edit:  I've seen a couple of GH2s with mismatching cups go up for sale.   All of them moved in a week or so -- I don't think the seller had to reduce the price (you only give discounts when your stuff does not move).


----------



## audiobomber

TooFrank said:


> I would definite try to get a new pair....


Good luck with that.  Hard enough to find used.


----------



## zazex

DrumSeb said:


> I got these its brand new, with different colored cups. Should i worry about the value ?



I'd bring them back to the dealer in a big hurry.
If the dealer doesn't provide you with some 
reasonable remedy, I'd contact Grado in
Brooklyn by email or phone.  They are very
customer-centric.


----------



## zazex

elvergun said:


> It's not like ten of these come up every day.   When one does come up, you either buy it or it will be gone in a day or two.   You can chose to wait for a normal looking pair...but you might end up waiting for months.
> 
> I know because been keeping an eye out for a good deal on a GH2.
> 
> Edit:  I've seen a couple of GH2s with mismatching cups go up for sale.   All of them moved in a week or so -- I don't think the seller had to reduce the price (you only give discounts when your stuff does not move).



@elvergun -

did you mean to put a "/ s" at the end of your post?


----------



## donlin

TooFrank said:


> FWIW: While maybe being interesting from a collector‘s point of view, I think it is an aesthetically annoying error, that would irritate me like forever. I would definite try to get a new pair....


Get rid of these and get a Hemp!


----------



## elvergun

donlin said:


> Get rid of these and get a Hemp!


----------



## audiobomber

donlin said:


> Get rid of these and get a Hemp!


What makes you think the Hemp is better? I've been looking for comparison of the Hemp with the RS2e, GH2, or GH4. I've seen nothing so far.


----------



## donlin

The reason I think it is better is my very high level of satisfaction with the sound of the Hemp.  Although I have not heard any of those grado's you listed, I have owned the GS-3000e, RS-1e, PS-500e, GH-1, GS1000i, PS1000i and would absolutely take the Hemp over any of them. The fact that it's designed around the flat pads is what makes it the standout for me.  That sound is just right to my ears.


----------



## elvergun

audiobomber said:


> What makes you think the Hemp is better? I've been looking for comparison of the Hemp with the RS2e, GH2, or GH4. I've seen nothing so far.



I have a Hemp and the RS2e with me.   They are almost identical sounding to me (the highs are a little different).   A friend of mine who owns a Hemp and a GH4 informed me that the Hemp has better bass and the GH4 has better highs.   

A one line review of 3 headphones.    You can make a purchase knowing that you have all the facts at hand.


----------



## fonkepala

BattleBrat said:


> These are the “small” size, I was hoping for a more snug fit, but they perform so well making the headphones comfortable for long wearing I can’t complain. They also keep oils out of the ear pads and hairs out of the driver.





elvergun said:


> I purchased these guys:  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Z2PCFR3/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_image?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> The seem to fit better than the Softies and make the L pads very comfortable.



Wow, these look comfortable! I'm wondering if these 'softies' affect the sound in anyway? Also, do they come in a size that fits the S cush?


----------



## elvergun (Sep 14, 2020)

fonkepala said:


> Wow, these look comfortable! I'm wondering if these 'softies' affect the sound in anyway? Also, do they come in a size that fits the S cush?



They sell them in a smaller size, but I don't know how well they will fit the S or F pads.   They are indeed comfortable (really comfortable) with the L pads.  They do not affect the sound at all.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado (Sep 14, 2020)

donlin said:


> Get rid of these and get a Hemp!



Ehh, I wouldn't go THAT far!  Fair disclosure, I've never heard the Hemps yet.  But as you can tell from the past 10 pages or so, it's probably the only heritage series that is consistently used as a benchmark to compare against when people ask for a reference in sound sig.  Nearly everyone who's heard one has said they are an amazing all-arounder.  The color is a bit off-putting for sure but that might only be an issue if it gets to the point where you are trying to re-sell them and there is another on the market at the exact same time!  I'll say when I got mine, they were a lot closer to a mahogony or cherry color than I expected and I was a bit disappointed initially.  Cocobolo apparently gets darker with age anyway, so I just ignored that and focused on how awesome and well rounded they sound.  I'd keep them if I were OP.

*Edited to add:* I'd never sell mine either myself even it if comes to time that I want a new pair. I know it comes down to personal preference, but there is something special about these that lets me overlook the ocassional "Grattle" and itchy ears. I know everyone has different tastes though, so your mileage (kilometerage?) may vary.


----------



## joseph69

donlin said:


> I have owned the GS-3000e, RS-1e, PS-500e, GH-1, GS1000i, *PS1000i*.


Grado never made a PS1000i, only a PS1000 followed by the 'e' series.


----------



## MIKELAP

Is there a  3.5mm female to 4pin male XLR on Ebay ?. Haven't research it yet but would there be a schematic on this thread on how to terminate stock cable to a Neutrik 4 pin male XLR .I  think my RS2E cable has 8 wires am i right ?Thanks


----------



## elira

MIKELAP said:


> Is there a  3.5mm female to 4pin male XLR on Ebay ?. Haven't research it yet but would there be a schematic on this thread on how to terminate stock cable to a Neutrik 4 pin male XLR .I  think my RS2E cable has 8 wires am i right ?Thanks


I guess they are like any other Grado, 4 wires would be blue for -R and -L, you need a multimeter to known which one is which. 2 whites for Right and 2 reds for left. You can confirm left and right by using a flashlight on the cup. After that you just solder the same way you would solder any other cable. 4 pin XLR is very easy to do.


----------



## wormsdriver

There is no going from a single ended to 4 pin XLR, that would damage your amp probably.

As far as a diagram, @joseph69 would probably have that info handy as he's done more than a few Grados to 4 pin xlr. I don't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## joseph69

MIKELAP said:


> Is there a  3.5mm female to 4pin male XLR on Ebay ?. Haven't research it yet but would there be a schematic on this thread on how to terminate stock cable to a Neutrik 4 pin male XLR .I  think my RS2E cable has 8 wires am i right ?Thanks


PM sent


----------



## kmhaynes (Sep 15, 2020)

DrumSeb said:


> I got these its brand new, with different colored cups. Should i worry about the value ?


Cocobolo has enough variation in it that Grado may have tried to match cups on most sets, but may have intentionally paired some variation color combinations.  It is not a QC issue -- I'm gonna say it is an artistic choice!

My GH2 cups are slightly different, and I almost bought a different pair of GH2 about 6 months ago that were pretty different in color, but at the time the price was inhibiting to me.  I sold some stuff and when I started looking 2 months ago, I found my current set, owned by a member here.


----------



## joseph69

DrumSeb said:


> I got these its brand new, with different colored cups. Should i worry about the value ?


While covering the darker cup, try keeping direct light on the lighter color cup when not in use, it should darken in time.


----------



## ResidentAlien

So happy to see a dedicated Grado thread here having recently acquired a set of SR325e headphones.  Love them so far. I’ve decided to upgrade them with the Beautifulaudio.biz hybrid ear cups and headband to boost the lows slightly and smooth out some of the brightness which is a teeny bit too much for me.  These are my first Grados.


----------



## 534743

I have reached audio nirvana!




Well for now


----------



## elvergun

paraphernalia said:


> I have reached audio nirvana!
> 
> Well for now



More pictures, please.   

One picture is not enough.


----------



## 534743

elvergun said:


> More pictures, please.
> 
> One picture is not enough.





If it makes you happy, it can't be that bad


----------



## ESL-1

Nice complimentary pairs too.... Enjoy the music.


----------



## elvergun

paraphernalia said:


> If it makes you happy, it can't be that bad



Very nice!!!   It's like putting make up on an already beautiful woman.


----------



## ResidentAlien

Looks fantastic.   So what difference would I expect to to find on the PS500e, RS1e and RS2e over my SR325e set ?


----------



## 534743

ResidentAlien said:


> Looks fantastic.   So what difference would I expect to to find on the PS500e, RS1e and RS2e over my SR325e set ?



Can't speak for the 325e as i only have experience with a 225e. The 225e sounds very good with lots of details (as does the 60e) but they lack some calmness at times, they can be 'too much'. The RS2e have all the goodness of the 225e but with a more 'solid' basement, less 'annoying' and a more defined bass. The PS500e are very similar to the RS2e but everything is tuned a notch down. Calmer treble, more bass, a more integrated sound stage. I can't even say which one i prefer. It comes down to the music i am listening to (does it have lots of trebble or bass?).


----------



## ResidentAlien

Ok thank you for your detailed reply.  Wondering what set you would use for particular  genres ?


----------



## Shane D

ResidentAlien said:


> Looks fantastic.   So what difference would I expect to to find on the PS500e, RS1e and RS2e over my SR325e set ?



I loved my SR325e's, but found them bright (noisy). I loved what they were doing, just not how they did it. I had a long test at a local audio shop on the PS500e's. The brightness was certainly gone, but so was a lot of the fun, to me. I was looking hard at the RS2e's and came across the GH2's. The looks fascinated me and I decided to buy them. Happy ever since, except that I have to admit that I quietly lust for the GS and PS series, but I am just too poor.  

Grado's can be AMAZING with just the right amp. Of course that can be different for everybody.


----------



## 534743 (Sep 15, 2020)

ResidentAlien said:


> Ok thank you for your detailed reply.  Wondering what set you would use for particular  genres ?



The PS is good for rock i guess. Lenny's guitar in 'Are you gonna go my way' is cutting right into my brain with it. Old ZZ Top Works very well, too. Also Beatles. That is not to say they'd sound bad with the RS2e, but the PS has more bass and a more compact sound. The RS are great for Miles Davis or Van Morrison. The RS are also better for Billie Eilish but that is mostly because of the devilish amount of bass her songs have.

(PS is better for Sade although it is jazz as her albums sound a little thin and tinny)


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

ResidentAlien said:


> Ok thank you for your detailed reply.  Wondering what set you would use for particular  genres ?


Your 325e will be fantastic with guitar driven rock n roll. Other music too, probably, but most definitely that. Nobody does guitars like Grado.


----------



## ResidentAlien

Fantastic.  I do listen to mostly guitar driven rock, metal , punk, alternative and indie mostly.  Some acoustic, bit of ska so quite a mix really


----------



## kmhaynes

paraphernalia said:


> If it makes you happy, it can't be that bad


Interesting choice for color combo's.   I assume most people would swap the headbands and even the gimbles -- that would make the PS500e all silver on the bottom and black on the top, and the RS2e would be brown and black.


----------



## 534743

kmhaynes said:


> Interesting choice for color combo's.   I assume most people would swap the headbands and even the gimbles -- that would make the PS500e all silver on the bottom and black on the top, and the RS2e would be brown and black.



You're right. But the silver of the gimbals and the silver of the PS are ever so slightly different and my OCD couldn't take it  (same goes for the reddish brown of the RS and the coffee brown of the headband)


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

THIS MAN HAS TOO MANY GRADOS: A Never ending mini series

Episode 3: Grado SR125  Beats by Grado Edition. 

These are my Grado SR125. They have some kind of wooden cup mod as you can see. It makes them almost fully closed, technically, but you wouldn't know it by the way they leak sound. I did not do this mod, and dont have the details about it. I just thought they were an interesting novelty so why not buy them ?

They came with flat S type pads which I dont think were native Grado pads because they didnt quite fit right and kept sliding off. Also they suffered from "Where's the Bass" syndrome like other older Grado models. My SR60e sounded better, overall. 

Ebays friendly helpful suggestion algorithms provided the solution to both of these issues. These redonkulous ear cushions are from an Ebay seller named Wang Yifei. They are advertised as "Bass Plus". That is a major understatement.  They turned these mild mannered SR125s into some bass monsters. I have to EQ the bass down with them sometimes. They make the sound kind of reverb and echo-ey, which isnt what I want all the time but is kind of fun for certain occasions. They're super comfortable too, moreso than the  Beautiful Audio pads I have on my 325e. 

These are the headphones which inspired me to start this series because there was no reason whatsoever to get these except for once you have some Grados why not have all of them ? But they're a fun, funky listen for anything with fun, funky bass.


----------



## kmhaynes

paraphernalia said:


> You're right. But the silver of the gimbals and the silver of the PS are ever so slightly different and my OCD couldn't take it  (same goes for the reddish brown of the RS and the coffee brown of the headband)


Yeah, I can definitely see the brown difference with the RS2e and brown headband.  Funny about the silver combo on the PS500e -- that sounds just like me!!


----------



## ruinedx

*SORRY OTHER BRANDS.  HD800S 75th [which I bought btw], Focal Bentley whatever, NO.

GRADO HEMP wins 2020 for coolest looking limited edition. Game over, Grado wins, no contest!*


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

ruinedx said:


> *SORRY OTHER BRANDS.  HD800S 75th [which I bought btw], Focal Bentley whatever, NO.
> 
> GRADO HEMP wins 2020 for coolest looking limited edition. Game over, Grado wins, no contest!*



+1

The HD800S look better in silver, IMHO. They look like the cockpit of Darth Vader's fighter. 

I do like those new Focals,  but they're too fancy for my tastes. 

The Hemps are just perfect aesthetically. Simple, elegant, unpretentious.


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 16, 2020)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> The HD800S look better in silver, IMHO.


I loved the HD800 silver but that color isn't available in HD800S.  I think the stock HD800S "black" looks unpainted almost, bland even, with the silver grills and no silver in the frame.

Gold isn't my ideal but I like it better than the black, plus if I ever sell it maybe I'll get a few more bucks since its an LE.

I already posted a mock up I made of my ideal HD800S - gunmetal! - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/august-in-sennheiser-history.939177/post-15855489.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

ruinedx said:


> I already posted a mock up I made of my ideal HD800S - gunmetal! - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/august-in-sennheiser-history.939177/post-15855489.




THATS the Darth Vader look. Nice.


----------



## donlin

ruinedx said:


> *SORRY OTHER BRANDS.  HD800S 75th [which I bought btw], Focal Bentley whatever, NO.
> 
> GRADO HEMP wins 2020 for coolest looking limited edition. Game over, Grado wins, no contest!*


The whole Focal aesthetic is a turn off to me. Lots of added decoration that has no function. Not crazy about the sound either.


----------



## johanchandy

donlin said:


> The whole Focal aesthetic is a turn off to me. Lots of added decoration that has no function. Not crazy about the sound either.


The Focal Elex has me intrigued, I read a review on Drop where someone gave up their Grados after getting the Elex which makes me believe the Elex is the most Grado sounding of the focals. Doubt that person heard the Hemp tho lol. Still I want to hear the Elex someday


----------



## donlin

johanchandy said:


> The Focal Elex has me intrigued, I read a review on Drop where someone gave up their Grados after getting the Elex which makes me believe the Elex is the most Grado sounding of the focals. Doubt that person heard the Hemp tho lol. Still I want to hear the Elex someday


I’ve had the clear and eligia. Polar opposite to the Hemp. Very bright, lightweight with no natural warmth in the midrange.  Lots of slam though.


----------



## johanchandy (Sep 16, 2020)

donlin said:


> I’ve had the clear and eligia. Polar opposite to the Hemp. Very bright, lightweight with no natural warmth in the midrange.  Lots of slam though.


Ah, I see. If the Elex is anything like those two I doubt I'd like them.


----------



## donlin

johanchandy said:


> Ah, I see. If the Elex is anything like those two I doubt I'd like them.


You never know. Obviously a lot of people think they’re good but not for me.


----------



## McCol

Still no sign of the Hemp here in the UK


----------



## wormsdriver

Joaquin Dinero said:


> THATS the Darth Vader look. Nice.
> [/QUO





ruinedx said:


> I loved the HD800 silver but that color isn't available in HD800S.  I think the stock HD800S "black" looks unpainted almost, bland even, with the silver grills and no silver in the frame.
> 
> Gold isn't my ideal but I like it better than the black, plus if I ever sell it maybe I'll get a few more bucks since its an LE.
> 
> I already posted a mock up I made of my ideal HD800S - gunmetal! - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/august-in-sennheiser-history.939177/post-15855489.


Buy a pair of beater hd800's. Buy some spray paint and sanding paper and go to town like I did! Lol


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

wormsdriver said:


> Buy a pair of beater hd800's. Buy some spray paint and sanding paper and go to town like I did! Lol


Wow, that’s pretty dang nice looking. Almost makes them look less plasticky.


----------



## ruinedx

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Wow, that’s pretty dang nice looking. Almost makes them look less plasticky.


Yeah I think the problem with the stock black hd800s is it loses the two-tone look of the outer shell surrounding the inner shell, and ends up looking plasticy as a result


----------



## TheMiddleSky (Sep 17, 2020)

ResidentAlien said:


> Looks fantastic.   So what difference would I expect to to find on the PS500e, RS1e and RS2e over my SR325e set ?



RS1e will present darker treble, with more warm feel in midrange area. Bass punch about the same, but there is slight warmer feel too on RS1e.

Soundstage expand a bit, with more airy feeling with RS1e.

Timbre wise, the "woody" housing do their job perfectly, giving a nice woody tone to instrument and vocal, with smoother transition between notes, and less harshness when sibilance come in bad recording.

If you want something smoother, darker, thicker and bigger soundstage than 325e, but don't want woody tone involve in sound like RS1e, then PS500e could be a solid choice (it still less airy than RS1e though).

Note:  RS1e, PS500e, and 325e are Grados, you always can expect them to sound forward, lovely guitar sound, lively and energic, with lightning fast transient.


----------



## jay2406

McCol said:


> Still no sign of the Hemp here in the UK


I e-mailed Grado on the 8th of this month to ask if they can confirm retailers that have received stock. The reply I got was "the UK has received the hemps and we mean just" 

The only place I can see that has them is;

https://www.onbuy.com/gb/grado-limi...ViM_tCh34ywXeEAkYBCABEgJ7mfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## 534743 (Sep 18, 2020)

So i've tested some cushions with my RS2e and PS500e: L-cushions, Geekria 'G-cushions', G-cushions and TTVJ deluxe pads

TTVJ: I like how the look and feel and the sound result is good but too bassy for my Grados. They're probably really good on some trebly SR.

Geekria G: They are nothing like the Grado G's which is no surprise if you look at how they are shaped inside. They turn up the bass by three notches while keeping the treble level at 90%. Sound stage gets slightly wider but overall the sound image becomes more 'restless' and loses some texture and bass can be too much.

Grado G: Better on the RS than on the PS. Wider soundstage with more separated instruments but loss of fine detail and 'micro punch'. Not bad at all but i wouldn't buy them as they are not better than the L's.

tl;dr Stay with the L-cushions!


----------



## carboncopy

jay2406 said:


> I e-mailed Grado on the 8th of this month to ask if they can confirm retailers that have received stock. The reply I got was "the UK has received the hemps and we mean just"
> 
> The only place I can see that has them is;
> 
> https://www.onbuy.com/gb/grado-limi...ViM_tCh34ywXeEAkYBCABEgJ7mfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds



I bought mine here:
https://www.hi-stands.eu/en/hemp.html


----------



## G0rt

Oops


----------



## G0rt

G0rt said:


> Oops



I was reading way back in the thread, and lost control of my fingers. I've got some vintage HF-2 and GS2000e incoming, so very excitable right now.


----------



## joseph69

Once again, I fortunately have the GS3000e in my possession to get better acquainted with them.


----------



## Shane D

joseph69 said:


> Once again, I fortunately have the GS3000e in my possession to get better acquainted with them.



I am green with envy...


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

DrumSeb said:


> I got these its brand new, with different colored cups. Should i worry about the value ?


Yes you should.   They should be matching colour's or at least close too.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

elvergun said:


> It's not like ten of these come up every day.   When one does come up, you either buy it or it will be gone in a day or two.   You can chose to wait for a normal looking pair...but you might end up waiting for months.
> 
> I know because I've been keeping an eye out for a good deal on a GH2.
> 
> Edit:  I've seen a couple of GH2s with mismatching cups go up for sale.   All of them moved in a week or so -- I don't think the seller had to reduce the price (you only give discounts when your stuff does not move).


If my GS3000e's had arrived like that I would have sent them direct back to the Dealer ASAP and demand a pair with closely matching colour.  You wouldn't buy an uneven and completely mismatched coloured Acoustic Guitar with cocobola wood now would you.   Manufacturers using natural and precious woods normally have to wait for another batch of woods to come in with the same / similar colour cups before they start using the wood to manufacture with !


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

kmhaynes said:


> Cocobolo has enough variation in it that Grado may have tried to match cups on most sets, *but may have intentionally paired some variation color combinations.  It is not a QC issue -- I'm gonna say it is an artistic choice!*
> 
> My GH2 cups are slightly different, and I almost bought a different pair of GH2 about 6 months ago that were pretty different in color, but at the time the price was inhibiting to me.  I sold some stuff and when I started looking 2 months ago, I found my current set, owned by a member here.


I think that is total nonsense !   More likely the cups did match but due to poor storage either at Grado or at the Dealers has caused one of the cups to change colour !  Cocobola has a tendency to change colour when exposed to certain ambient environments !


----------



## JoeDoe

Hey Grado-heads, question for the panel: What closed back is closest to the Grado sound?

I know it's been discussed before, but seems like there've been lots of newcomers to the market in the last couple years, so wanted to see if anyone would chime in on their experience!


----------



## eeagle

JoeDoe said:


> Hey Grado-heads, question for the panel: What closed back is closest to the Grado sound?
> 
> I know it's been discussed before, but seems like there've been lots of newcomers to the market in the last couple years, so wanted to see if anyone would chime in on their experience!


My vote would be the Master & Dynamic MH40, even has that Grado look.


----------



## joseph69

So, I decided to unbox and use my RS1i last night which I haven't listened to in a long time.
Needless to say, I immediately closed my F/S ad and said to myself "what the hell was I thinking?"
They're now unboxed and will be used in my rotation. Although I still own the Utopia, HE1000v2 & HD800 and
my journey throughout the years was exciting, fun and a good experience, I literally ended up 360° right back where I started from.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Any Grado owners used any of the Woo Audio Headphone Amps with their Grado's with good to great results ?  

I'm wondering if using say a Woo Audio WA6 with my Hugo 2 and GS3000e's would give any sound improvement over directly connected to my Hugo 2 !


----------



## Gippy

JoeDoe said:


> Hey Grado-heads, question for the panel: What closed back is closest to the Grado sound?



None of them. If you need one for travel purposes, just get one of Grado's IEMs like the GR10e.


----------



## Douger333

JoeDoe said:


> Hey Grado-heads, question for the panel: What closed back is closest to the Grado sound?
> 
> I know it's been discussed before, but seems like there've been lots of newcomers to the market in the last couple years, so wanted to see if anyone would chime in on their experience!


Status Audio CB-1

Doug


----------



## donlin

joseph69 said:


> So, I decided to unbox and use my RS1i last night which I haven't listened to in a long time.
> Needless to say, I immediately closed my F/S ad and said to myself "what the hell was I thinking?"
> They're now unboxed and will be used in my rotation. Although I still own the Utopia, HE1000v2 & HD800 and
> my journey throughout the years was exciting, fun and a good experience, I literally ended up 360° right back where I started from.


I hear you!  After buying/trying one hot, new flagship after another, I'm loving the $420.00 Hemp which has a very strong sonic resemblance to the original Grado's that got me interested in high end audio 30 years ago.


----------



## joseph69

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Any Grado owners used any of the Woo Audio Headphone Amps with their Grado's with good to great results ?
> 
> I'm wondering if using say a Woo Audio WA6 with my Hugo 2 and GS3000e's would give any sound improvement over directly connected to my Hugo 2 !


No experience with the Hugo 2, but I owned the WA6 for 4+yrs and enjoyed it very much with my Grados.
The WA6 was the only amp I owned so long, but it was replaced by the WA33 which I've recently sold. 
Although a little more costly, check out Ultrasonic Studios amplifiers. I own the Citadel Custom and it pairs excellent with Grado's, as well as all of my other headphones.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

joseph69 said:


> No experience with the Hugo 2, but I owned the WA6 for 4+yrs and enjoyed it very much with my Grados.
> The WA6 was the only amp I owned so long, but it was replaced by the WA33 which I've recently sold.
> Although a little more costly, check out Ultrasonic Studios amplifiers. I own the Citadel Custom and it pairs excellent with Grado's, as well as all of my other headphones.


Thank you joseph69.  Much appreciated for your feedback.


----------



## JoeDoe

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Any Grado owners used any of the Woo Audio Headphone Amps with their Grado's with good to great results ?
> 
> I'm wondering if using say a Woo Audio WA6 with my Hugo 2 and GS3000e's would give any sound improvement over directly connected to my Hugo 2 !



More than yield an improvement, as a thrice WA6 owner, I'd say that it'll really allow you to flavor your sound more than anything. Adding the tubes in the mix could definitely bring a nice change of pace.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

JoeDoe said:


> More than yield an improvement, as a thrice WA6 owner, I'd say that it'll really allow you to flavor your sound more than anything. Adding the tubes in the mix could definitely bring a nice change of pace.


Thank you JoeDoe for your feedback.  Much appreciated.


----------



## carboncopy

There is something in the Grado it seems which no other does. After sending back the ZMF Atticus I am breaking in a new Verité open as I write. They are much much better for my ears as the Atticus was. Clearly a very refined and high-end sound, I will keep them. But even they lack the Hemps speed, openess and emotional communication. Of course they have only like 5 hours play time, but the Grado sounded plain fantastic from the first moment.

On the other hand I only have and heard the Hemp so far from Grado which is a bit of fresh (or old?) direction as I understand.



joseph69 said:


> So, I decided to unbox and use my RS1i last night which I haven't listened to in a long time.
> Needless to say, I immediately closed my F/S ad and said to myself "what the hell was I thinking?"
> They're now unboxed and will be used in my rotation. Although I still own the Utopia, HE1000v2 & HD800 and
> my journey throughout the years was exciting, fun and a good experience, I literally ended up 360° right back where I started from.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

JoeDoe said:


> Hey Grado-heads, question for the panel: What closed back is closest to the Grado sound?
> 
> I know it's been discussed before, but seems like there've been lots of newcomers to the market in the last couple years, so wanted to see if anyone would chime in on their experience!


I have a set of Final Audio Sonorous II that are somewhat Grado-like at least with respect to the treble / mid / bass ratio. They do for jazz piano what Grados do for rock guitar, for me.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

joseph69 said:


> So, I decided to unbox and use my RS1i last night which I haven't listened to in a long time.
> Needless to say, I immediately closed my F/S ad and said to myself "what the hell was I thinking?"
> They're now unboxed and will be used in my rotation. Although I still own the Utopia, HE1000v2 & HD800 and
> my journey throughout the years was exciting, fun and a good experience, I literally ended up 360° right back where I started from.


Sweet. Coincidentally I also busted out my old school RS1s yesterday after work. They were a lot of fun, although I think the hemps are better but they're 20+ years newer too. But you can totally hear the family lineage.


----------



## audiobomber

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> If my GS3000e's had arrived like that I would have sent them direct back to the Dealer ASAP and demand a pair with closely matching colour.  You wouldn't buy an uneven and completely mismatched coloured Acoustic Guitar with cocobola wood now would you.   Manufacturers using natural and precious woods normally have to wait for another batch of woods to come in with the same / similar colour cups before they start using the wood to manufacture with !


Not a comparable situation. The GS3000e is a current product, the GH2 was a limited edition, hasn't been manufactured for about three years. The dealer can't just pull a replacement off the shelf, they're obsolete. It's highly unlikely he has another pair.

A GH4 would be a viable alternative. Some people have stated in this thread that the GH2 and GH4 sound the same or similar, and the GH4 is still available for now.


----------



## joseph69

Listened to the GS3000e for another +/- 4hrs tonight, and have come to the conclusion that I'll definitely be purchasing a pair of these in the very near future. Beautifully rich and full sounding, relaxing, smooth and detailed presentation.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

joseph69 said:


> Listened to the GS3000e for another +/- 4hrs tonight, and have come to the conclusion that I'll definitely be purchasing a pair of these in the very near future. Beautifully rich and full sounding, relaxing, smooth and detailed presentation.


Yes, my experience of these great headphones too.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

audiobomber said:


> Not a comparable situation. The GS3000e is a current product, the GH2 was a limited edition, hasn't been manufactured for about three years. The dealer can't just pull a replacement off the shelf, they're obsolete. It's highly unlikely he has another pair.
> 
> A GH4 would be a viable alternative. Some people have stated in this thread that the GH2 and GH4 sound the same or similar, and the GH4 is still available for now.


Then I would tell the Dealer I want a huge price reduction.  Then in the future when the Grado warranty has run out  I would consider taking the probelm ear-cup to pieces get the wood treated by a wood specialist to get it to the same colour.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Yes, my experience of these great headphones too.


It's a very organic sound that for me is quite addictive.   The clarity and separation using the Hugo 2 direct is exceptional !


----------



## audiobomber (Sep 20, 2020)

elvergun said:


> They sell them in a smaller size, but I don't know how well they will fit the S or F pads.   They are indeed comfortable (really comfortable) with the L pads.  They do not affect the sound at all.


The Jarmor covers do fit S-pads. I use them on my SR60.

I find they reduce the highs a touch (maybe not a bad thing), and close in the soundstage just a tiny bit with my GH4 L-pads. But hell yeah, a major improvement in comfort.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...search_asin_image?ie=UTF8&psc=1&tag=headfi-20

EDIT: I removed this part from my post: "_It's very subtle, could even be psychological"._ The change is definitely there, slightly more closed in, but a bit more mellow for it. Depending on preferences, source and gear, could be a benefit or a compromise. Worth a try at the price, IMO.


----------



## elvergun

audiobomber said:


> The Jarmor covers do fit S-pads. I use them on my SR60.
> 
> I find they reduce the highs a touch (maybe not a bad thing), and close in the soundstage just a tiny bit with my GH4 L-pads. But hell yeah, a major improvement in comfort.
> 
> ...


How well do they fit?   Can you post a picture?


----------



## SaturnoV

I recently got the SR60e and I'm loving them, I really like how they sound. 

Hypothetically, if you want to upgrade what would you pick (within 500€)? SR325e or RS2e?


----------



## lumohomo06

SaturnoV said:


> I recently got the SR60e and I'm loving them, I really like how they sound.
> 
> Hypothetically, if you want to upgrade what would you pick (within 500€)? SR325e or RS2e?



RS2e or PS500e or HEMP


----------



## SaturnoV

lumohomo06 said:


> RS2e or PS500e or HEMP


The PS500e are well above 500€,though.


----------



## lumohomo06

Then RS2e or HEMP, whichever is cheaper in your country.


----------



## audiobomber

elvergun said:


> How well do they fit?   Can you post a picture?


I managed to tell the whole story, front and back, in one image. They fit really well on both headphones. Black would look better but they were only offering grey when I ordered.


----------



## therawz

Question for the group, I'm new to head-fi, so apologies up front if this isn't in the right place.

I'll try to make this as succinct as possible.  I use an LG G7, and a G8 with a recently purchased RS2e and I have a couple years old 125e.  Both list a 32 ohm impedence on the Grado website.  For those not familiar, those LG phones adjust their amp output based on the impedence of the headphones.  Sets that are over 50 ohms, will trigger high impedence mode, and therefore higher output.  My 125e, as expected, does not trigger high impedence mode but the RS2e does.  Anyone else with the LG phones have the same experience?  

Side note for those who may be interested (maybe im late the party on this one but did not see this mentioned anywhere) when I received my RS2e, I noticed they did not have the red drivers, so I emailed Grado and response said they stopped painting the drivers red four years ago.  Not a big deal, but was kinda surprised, if i didnt order direct from Grado i would have been a little concerned.

Thanks to everyone in these forums, the info shared has helped tremdously on various questions ive had.

Cheers


----------



## ruinedx

therawz said:


> Question for the group, I'm new to head-fi, so apologies up front if this isn't in the right place.
> 
> I'll try to make this as succinct as possible.  I use an LG G7, and a G8 with a recently purchased RS2e and I have a couple years old 125e.  Both list a 32 ohm impedence on the Grado website.  For those not familiar, those LG phones adjust their amp output based on the impedence of the headphones.  Sets that are over 50 ohms, will trigger high impedence mode, and therefore higher output.  My 125e, as expected, does not trigger high impedence mode but the RS2e does.  Anyone else with the LG phones have the same experience?
> 
> ...


Can't help you but wanted to add that the LG flagships I've used power the 150ohm sennheiser hd700 splendidly.  Really a great headphone amp for a phone


----------



## therawz

Agreed, I'm definitely not complaining I think the whole setup sounds great (also using UAPP), and especially now with the RS2e, but I had done a fair amount of research (as best I could anyway), and dont recall seeing it mentioned anywhere.


----------



## 534743 (Sep 22, 2020)

therawz said:


> Side note for those who may be interested (maybe im late the party on this one but did not see this mentioned anywhere) when I received my RS2e, I noticed they did not have the red drivers, so I emailed Grado and response said they stopped painting the drivers red four years ago.  Not a big deal, but was kinda surprised, if i didnt order direct from Grado i would have been a little concerned.



The drivers of my RS2e are not red either (they're black)


----------



## audiobomber (Sep 21, 2020)

I have a G8. How can I tell whether it is running in high impedance mode with my GH4?

This combo does make me question why I need all these amps and DAC's I've bought.


----------



## therawz

audiobomber said:


> I have a G8. How can I tell whether it is running in high impedance mode with my GH4?
> 
> This combo does make me question why I need all these amps and DAC's I've bought.



Theres an app that'll tell you.  A search of "LG hifi status" in the store will find it.  Does cost a few dollars.  Kind of unnecessary once you know how it accepts a particular set, but when trying new headphones its helpful.


----------



## kmhaynes

therawz said:


> Question for the group, I'm new to head-fi, so apologies up front if this isn't in the right place.
> 
> I'll try to make this as succinct as possible.  I use an LG G7, and a G8 with a recently purchased RS2e and I have a couple years old 125e.  Both list a 32 ohm impedence on the Grado website.  For those not familiar, those LG phones adjust their amp output based on the impedence of the headphones.  Sets that are over 50 ohms, will trigger high impedence mode, and therefore higher output.  My 125e, as expected, does not trigger high impedence mode but the RS2e does.  Anyone else with the LG phones have the same experience?
> 
> ...


LG V35 owner here and I've run several Grado's from this phone.  My phone, and my previous V20, use LG's "Hi-fi Quad DAC" which gives excellent sound + EQ + a number of effects.  It easily drives all the Grado's I've had with it over the past 2 years:  MS-1, SR-125e, SR-325e, and GH2.  I can't say that I've ever noticed a change in an "impedance mode" -- maybe the DAC in the LG G series phones is different.  As far as I know, Grado's have the same impedance requirements all the way up the line, and I don't think the RS2e would be any different.

Does your RS2e have the stock / original thick Grado cable?  If the previous owner swapped cables, maybe that cable has a higher impedance.


----------



## Shane D

therawz said:


> Question for the group, I'm new to head-fi, so apologies up front if this isn't in the right place.
> 
> I'll try to make this as succinct as possible.  I use an LG G7, and a G8 with a recently purchased RS2e and I have a couple years old 125e.  Both list a 32 ohm impedence on the Grado website.  For those not familiar, those LG phones adjust their amp output based on the impedence of the headphones.  Sets that are over 50 ohms, will trigger high impedence mode, and therefore higher output.  My 125e, as expected, does not trigger high impedence mode but the RS2e does.  Anyone else with the LG phones have the same experience?
> 
> ...



I have heard and read that all over the net. I run my LG V30 with my Meze 99 Classic's (just because closed back) and the sound is Awesome. I never get past half volume. They are super easy to drive and the Grado's are the same. Both are 32 Ohm.

I kept thinking the same thing at first: "What am I missing?" "How do I trick the phone into high output?" You really are not missing anything. It is just that if you come across headphones that are harder to drive, your phone can step up.
My phone will be three in November and I don't see any reason to replace it. As long as it works...


----------



## therawz

kmhaynes said:


> LG V35 owner here and I've run several Grado's from this phone.  My phone, and my previous V20, use LG's "Hi-fi Quad DAC" which gives excellent sound + EQ + a number of effects.  It easily drives all the Grado's I've had with it over the past 2 years:  MS-1, SR-125e, SR-325e, and GH2.  I can't say that I've ever noticed a change in an "impedance mode" -- maybe the DAC in the LG G series phones is different.  As far as I know, Grado's have the same impedance requirements all the way up the line, and I don't think the RS2e would be any different.
> 
> Does your RS2e have the stock / original thick Grado cable?  If the previous owner swapped cables, maybe that cable has a higher impedance.



Its brand new from Grado, so its all stock.  

I would generally trick mine to go into the aux mode (little bit higher output, but not as high as high impedance mode) for my 125e.  You can definitely hear the difference (for the better) when youre able to switch between modes.  For my hifiman 400i, i trick it into high impedance mode because it definitely benefits from more power, but only triggers in normal mode by default.


----------



## elvergun

Got something in the mail today.







I like wood...


----------



## Asahi Templar

All of the Grados I have seen measured have a impedance spike somewhere in the bass, for instance the GH4 jumps to around 130ohms around 90-100hz. It is possible that this is causing the LG phones to see the Grados as high impedance headphones. With dynamic drivers the impedance often varies depending on the frequency, whereas planars are flat throughout.

Some of the Grados seem to have a particularly large spike though like the GH4. This is very likely part of the reason why Grados are said to have weak bass, if they are not used with a amp many pcs and phones can struggle to deliver power to the bass region.


----------



## therawz

Asahi Templar said:


> All of the Grados I have seen measured have a impedance spike somewhere in the bass, for instance the GH4 jumps to around 130ohms around 90-100hz. It is possible that this is causing the LG phones to see the Grados as high impedance headphones. With dynamic drivers the impedance often varies depending on the frequency, whereas planars are flat throughout.
> 
> Some of the Grados seem to have a particularly large spike though like the GH4. This is very likely part of the reason why Grados are said to have weak bass, if they are not used with a amp many pcs and phones can struggle to deliver power to the bass region.



Makes sense to me, in the end it makes things easier for me, just plug them in and dont need to worry about the extra extensions and adapters. Thought it was interesting that the RS2e did that, i just assumed based on the impedence specs and the 125e behavior that they'd be detected by the LGs the same way.  I also know just enough about electronics to know that I dont really know that much about all the variables involved.


----------



## Asahi Templar

therawz said:


> Makes sense to me, in the end it makes things easier for me, just plug them in and dont need to worry about the extra extensions and adapters. Thought it was interesting that the RS2e did that, i just assumed based on the impedence specs and the 125e behavior that they'd be detected by the LGs the same way.  I also know just enough about electronics to know that I dont really know that much about all the variables involved.



Maybe some of the people with more Grados can correct me if I am wrong but I think there are at least 3 different types of drivers used by the current Gen of Grados. I think there is a 40mm driver used by the prestige series, a 44mm used by the RS2 and GH lines and a 50mm driver used by the high end stuff. I am sure there are variants of each among those 3 types but those seem to be the basics that all of them are based on. 

Assuming my theory is correct the 125e would be the 40mm and not have the same impedance characteristics. 

Grado is quite careful to not reveal too much about their drivers so it is hard to tell for sure.


----------



## elvergun

Quick first impressions: RS2e vs GH2.

The GH2 has more bass, while the RS2e highs are more extended and more resolving.

RS2e is better with the L pads.   The GH2 is incredible with the G pads (more so than the RS2e).   I liked the RS2e with G pads, but the highs were a little sibilant and there was a little bass missing.   Both problems are solved when I put the G pads on the GH2.  

The GH2 is gorgeous.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Asahi Templar said:


> Maybe some of the people with more Grados can correct me if I am wrong but I think there are at least 3 different types of drivers used by the current Gen of Grados. I think there is a 40mm driver used by the prestige series, a 44mm used by the RS2 and GH lines and a 50mm driver used by the high end stuff. I am sure there are variants of each among those 3 types but those seem to be the basics that all of them are based on.
> 
> Assuming my theory is correct the 125e would be the 40mm and not have the same impedance characteristics.
> 
> Grado is quite careful to not reveal too much about their drivers so it is hard to tell for sure.


They definitely have several different sizes of drivers, but its not unreasonable for them all to have roughly the same impedance. Grados website lists them all at 32ohm.


----------



## therawz (Sep 21, 2020)

Asahi Templar said:


> Maybe some of the people with more Grados can correct me if I am wrong but I think there are at least 3 different types of drivers used by the current Gen of Grados. I think there is a 40mm driver used by the prestige series, a 44mm used by the RS2 and GH lines and a 50mm driver used by the high end stuff. I am sure there are variants of each among those 3 types but those seem to be the basics that all of them are based on.
> 
> Assuming my theory is correct the 125e would be the 40mm and not have the same impedance characteristics.
> 
> Grado is quite careful to not reveal too much about their drivers so it is hard to tell for sure.



What I need to do is compare the two in the same mode, or just turn the dac off and see how they differ volume wise.  Again, still some other variables, the different drivers being the main one, I'd think they'd would be pretty close, but maybe not?[/QUOTE]


----------



## audiobomber (Sep 21, 2020)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> They definitely have several different sizes of drivers, but its not unreasonable for them all to have roughly the same impedance. Grados website lists them all at 32ohm.


32 ohms is the nominal impedance, which tells you nothing about impedance at a given frequency. This graph shows 120 ohms at 90 Hz for the RS2e, vs. 39 ohms for the SR80:

https://www.superbestaudiofriends.o...uxe-pad-appreciation-thread.8952/#post-289920


----------



## audiobomber

audiobomber said:


> I managed to tell the whole story, front and back, in one image. They fit really well on both headphones. Black would look better but they were only offering grey when I ordered.


Putting the covers on the L cushions first, then installing the cushions on the headphone removes the wrinkles; smooth fit now, looks tailor-made. I must say, I'm growing fond of the smoothed upper treble.


----------



## kmhaynes

elvergun said:


> Got something in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous -- the GH2 cocobolo's have to be some of the prettiest Grados, if you like dark wood, which I do!  I think they have a punchier, fuller sound than my previous SR325e.  The overall sound is more coherent, instruments more clearly spaced on the GH2 vs the SR325e, as well.  I won't be looking for the proverbial "next step up!"


----------



## elvergun

kmhaynes said:


> Gorgeous -- the GH2 cocobolo's have to be some of the prettiest Grados, if you like dark wood, which I do!  I think they have a punchier, fuller sound than my previous SR325e.  The overall sound is more coherent, instruments more clearly spaced on the GH2 vs the SR325e, as well.  I won't be looking for the proverbial "next step up!"



Only the GS3000 is prettier...me thinks.


----------



## ESL-1

Congratulations and enjoy.  Are these new or if not do you know how much play time they have on them?


----------



## ESL-1

kmhaynes said:


> Gorgeous -- the GH2 cocobolo's have to be some of the prettiest Grados, if you like dark wood, which I do!  I think they have a punchier, fuller sound than my previous SR325e.  The overall sound is more coherent, instruments more clearly spaced on the GH2 vs the SR325e, as well.  I won't be looking for the proverbial "next step up!"



How about a whole bunch?


----------



## elvergun (Sep 23, 2020)

ESL-1 said:


> Congratulations and enjoy.  Are these new or if not do you know how much play time they have on them?


Thanks...

They are not new (I wish).   I don't know how much the previous owner used them.


----------



## ESL-1

Just curious as I am a big believer in certain things audio do break in and sound better with accumulated playtime.  I started in retail audio in 1971 and had more than enough examples of it with speakers, amps, headphones, etc.  Many more manufacturers now recommend minimum time, ie Martin Logan says a minimum  of 50 hours for speakers.  I found most of my Grados really evolved after 100 hours.

I'll get off my box now.  Enjoy them, they are an excellent phone and quite a good value IMHO.  A little bit of Ballistol lubricant rubbed into the wood on occasion keeps them looking Great....


----------



## kmhaynes

elvergun said:


> Only the GS3000 is prettier...me thinks.


Got an extra $1800 for me?? 😂

Would love to hear them but doubt that's possible.  Nearest dealer is 150 miles away.


----------



## joseph69

elvergun said:


> Quick first impressions: RS2e vs GH2.
> 
> The GH2 has more bass, while the RS2e highs are more extended and more resolving.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on receiving you GH2.
Although I've never heard the RS2e, I'd definitely thought that using them w/G cushions would add siblince and take away from the bass from my experience trying the G's with both, my RS1i & 325is. And yes, the GH2 is gorgeous, and are incredible w/G cushions, as are the GH1.


----------



## ESL-1

kmhaynes said:


> Got an extra $1800 for me?? 😂
> 
> Would love to hear them but doubt that's possible.  Nearest dealer is 150 miles away.



See, now you're exaggerating, they are only $1795........


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

elvergun said:


> Only the GS3000 is prettier...me thinks.


Yep...me too.  And I can imagine a big step up in sound performance (haven't heard the GH2's !) when connected with good to excellent gear.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

kmhaynes said:


> Got an extra $1800 for me?? 😂
> 
> Would love to hear them but doubt that's possible.  Nearest dealer is 150 miles away.


You only live once !  Just buy them cold like I did...with no regrets whatsoever !


----------



## elvergun

joseph69 said:


> *Congratulations on receiving you GH2.*
> Although I've never heard the RS2e, I'd definitely thought that using them w/G cushions would add siblince and take away from the bass from my experience trying the G's with both, my RS1i & 325is. *And yes, the GH2 is gorgeous, and are incredible w/G cushions, as are the GH1.*



Thanks.

Here it is, sitting pretty on its headphone stand.


----------



## omegaorgun

I was sent rodblocks from Grado thinking I was getting a full headband and not sure how they attach. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## elvergun

FireLion said:


> I was sent rodblocks from Grado thinking I was getting a full headband and not sure how they attach.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.



They should just slide into place.   Perhaps I don't understand the question.   Pictures might help.


----------



## kmhaynes (Sep 23, 2020)

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> You only live once !  Just buy them cold like I did...with no regrets whatsoever !


Except my wife still currently likes me .... probably not so much after that!!! 

I'm going to have to assume that difference between the GH2 and GS3000, since both are cocobolo cups, would be noticeable but not significant, for that price difference.

With the recent addition of a used Liquid Spark amp, I am hearing a decent uptick in clarity and bass punch in my GH2, compared to un-amped.


----------



## BobG55

wormsdriver said:


> This has happened on my vintage Rs1. I've use a bit of clear epoxy to fix this.
> The square rods on the older Rs1 are much less likely to slide up and down freely like the newer round rods but from my experience (at least on my pair) the rods have detached from the gimbal. I did a very clean job making sure not to make it messy, but it only lasted maybe a year before it happened again.



This has happened to my GS3000e a couple of days ago.  The right rod detached from the gimbal [the little hole it the bottom of the rod fits into].  Can you recommend which type/ brand of epoxy you used Wormsdriver ?  Thanks.


----------



## BobG55

elvergun said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Here it is, sitting pretty on its headphone stand.



To a Grado aficionado this photo is almost as enjoyable as a Playboy centrefold one.


----------



## Shane D

kmhaynes said:


> Except my wife still currently likes me .... probably not so much after that!!!
> 
> I'm going to have to assume that difference between the GH2 and GS3000, since both are cocobolo cups, would be noticeable but not significant, for that price difference.
> 
> With the recent addition of a used Liquid Spark amp, I am hearing a decent uptick in clarity and bass punch in my GH2, compared to un-amped.



The GH2 and the Spark are a nice pairing.


----------



## Shane D

BobG55 said:


> This has happened to my GS3000e a couple of days ago.  The right rod detached from the gimbal [the little hole it the bottom of the rod fits into].  Can you recommend which type/ brand of epoxy you used Wormsdriver ?  Thanks.



That is Crappy, especially on a new headphone!


----------



## BobG55

Shane D said:


> That is Crappy, especially on a new headphone!


Tell me about it.  I wasn’t pleased, let me tell you.  I’ve contacted the salesman and I’m sending them to Grado Canada in Saint-Bruno, QC for repairs.  They’re under warranty but I still have to pay to ship them over.  That’s the part that really p***es me off.  I decided it was best to go that way rather than try and glue/ repair them myself and possibly lose the warranty.


----------



## BobG55

BobG55 said:


> Tell me about it.  I wasn’t pleased, let me tell you.  I’ve contacted the salesman and I’m sending them to Grado Canada in Saint-Bruno, QC for repairs.  They’re under warranty but I still have to pay to ship them over.  That’s the part that really p***es me off.  I decided it was best to go that way rather than try and glue/ repair them myself and possibly lose the warranty.


 Follow up on the repair situation : I emailed Grado Canada’s Service & Repair division and received an immediate response.  The guy in charge apologized for what happened.  He offered me two options.  The second option is to ship the headphones to them for repair.  The first option is to send me another rod and he’s including a tube of glue for the black plastic cap.  He’s also sending me an ”how to” repair video and assures me that it’s very simple to do.  He also offered to double the length of my warranty which I accepted.  His associate will send me the new warranty via email tomorrow.  This is first class service in my book.  Fast, prompt, courteous response, well explained, with apologies [this is an expensive headphone] and a show of good faith with doubling my warranty length.  It’s all good and I’m sure the outcome will be also.


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 23, 2020)

So what does Grado offer that sounds like the Hemp but with less congested treble?  Bigger soundstage would be nice too.  But would prefer not a massive sized headphone.


----------



## BobG55 (Sep 23, 2020)

ruinedx said:


> So what does Grado offer that sounds like the Hemp but with less congested treble?  Bigger soundstage would be nice too.  But would prefer not a massive sized headphone.


GS3000e.  I don’t know if it sounds like the Hemp since I’ve not heard the Hemp.  But the GS3000e sounds quite “open” w/ excellent instrument separation and the treble is certainly not congested.  Just the first model that came to mind.  It’s a great headphone and worth the price.


----------



## ruinedx

BobG55 said:


> GS3000e.


How did I know that would be the answer ?


----------



## Shane D (Sep 23, 2020)

BobG55 said:


> Follow up on the repair situation : I emailed Grado Canada’s Service & Repair division and received an immediate response.  The guy in charge apologized for what happened.  He offered me two options.  The second option is to ship the headphones to them for repair.  The first option is to send me another rod and he’s including a tube of glue for the black plastic cap.  He’s also sending me an ”how to” repair video and assures me that it’s very simple to do.  He also offered to double the length of my warranty which I accepted.  His associate will send me the new warranty via email tomorrow.  This is first class service in my book.  Fast, prompt, courteous response, well explained, with apologies [this is an expensive headphone] and a show of good faith with doubling my warranty length.  It’s all good and I’m sure the outcome will be also.



That is good, but a replacement would have been better.
I know it has been more than 30 days, but not by much. And those are a VERY expensive set of headphones.
And making you pay the shipping was a dick move, IMO.

Hopefully one fix and you're good for years.


----------



## BobG55

ruinedx said:


> How did I know that would be the answer ?


I’ve edited my initial response and added my personal view on the GS3000e.


----------



## elvergun (Sep 23, 2020)

ruinedx said:


> So what does Grado offer that *sounds like the Hemp but with less congested treble?  Bigger soundstage would be nice too.  But would prefer not a massive sized headphone.*



You just described the GH2 to a tee.


----------



## thebigcanman

Recently picked up a Cavalli Tube Hybrid amp for a very good price, primarily to drive my HD700s. 

Turns out that the amp really does a lot of good things for my set of RS2E. Found a good improvement over using the RS2E direct from a Chord Mojo. Much more warmth, balance and zip. Happy to post more impressions if that matchup is of value to anybody.


----------



## donlin

ruinedx said:


> How did I know that would be the answer ?


Not saying the GS3000e isn’t a great headphone but doesn’t sound much like the Hemp.


----------



## BobG55

donlin said:


> Not saying the GS3000e isn’t a great headphone but doesn’t sound much like the Hemp.


Which is why I began by pointing out that I’ve never heard the Hemp when I recommended the GS3000e to ruinedx.  It was based on buying a very good headphone without treble congestion which he mentioned.


----------



## donlin

BobG55 said:


> Which is why I began by pointing out that I’ve never heard the Hemp when I recommended the GS3000e to ruinedx.  It was based on buying a very good headphone without treble congestion which he mentioned.


Which is why I thought I’d add the perspective of somebody who has owned both. Not trying to be critical in any way. As I said the GS3000e is a very good headphone.


----------



## BobG55

donlin said:


> Which is why I thought I’d add the perspective of somebody who has owned both. Not trying to be critical in any way. As I said the GS3000e is a very good headphone.


Didn’t take it as a critic _donlin_.  I was trying to explain better why I suggested the GS3000e.  There is no dissent within the Grado brotherhood.


----------



## joseph69

FireLion said:


> I was sent rodblocks from Grado thinking I was getting a full headband and not sure how they attach.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


 Apply a sufficient amount of plastic model glue on the bottoms of the spring steel headband and push the rodblocks on and let the glue dry. Use plastic model glue (not crazy glue etc) because if you ever want to change your headband cover or the rodblocks to aluminum you'll be able to rock the rodblocks back & forth while pulling on them and break them free.


----------



## wormsdriver

BobG55 said:


> This has happened to my GS3000e a couple of days ago.  The right rod detached from the gimbal [the little hole it the bottom of the rod fits into].  Can you recommend which type/ brand of epoxy you used Wormsdriver ?  Thanks.


Sorry about the late response. I used gorilla glue clear 2 part epoxy.
I'm glad they took care of you and getting an extra year of warranty sounds great to me!


----------



## BobG55

wormsdriver said:


> Sorry about the late response. I used gorilla glue clear 2 part epoxy.
> I'm glad they took care of you and getting an extra year of warranty sounds great to me!


Thanks wormsdriver & thank you for the information about the glue also.  The extra warranty was a nice gesture indeed on their part, you’re right.


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 23, 2020)

BobG55 said:


> Thanks wormsdriver & thank you for the information about the glue also.  The extra warranty was a nice gesture indeed on their part, you’re right.


May want to consider this glue as well, ultra strong super glue and easy to control since gel. I've used it to repair very high traffic plastic & metal items and doesn't break under pressure like regular super glue, it's almost like hard rubber after setting.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Loctite-Ultra-Gel-Control-4g-Super-Glue-1363589/202020461


----------



## omegaorgun

joseph69 said:


> Apply a sufficient amount of plastic model glue on the bottoms of the spring steel headband and push the rodblocks on and let the glue dry. Use plastic model glue (not crazy glue etc) because if you ever want to change your headband cover or the rodblocks to aluminum you'll be able to rock the rodblocks back & forth while pulling on them and break them free.



Thanks I'll give that a try.

I was contemplating getting the aftermarket metal rodblocks. It wouldn't be a bad idea for grado to have a more upmarket option that had screws, they would probably sell a ton of them.


----------



## joseph69

FireLion said:


> Thanks I'll give that a try.
> I was contemplating getting the aftermarket metal rodblocks.


You're welcome.
This is exactly why I specified NOT to use crazy glue etc, just incase you want to modify.


----------



## audiobomber (Sep 24, 2020)

ruinedx said:


> So what does Grado offer that sounds like the Hemp but with less congested treble?  Bigger soundstage would be nice too.  But would prefer not a massive sized headphone.


I've not had a chance to hear the Hemp, but from what I've read, I believe the GH4 would have comparable sound with more refined treble. The RS2e has even more refined treble but not as much bass power.

A couple of people who have both say the GH2 and GH4 sound the same. The main difference is, you can buy a new GH4. The GH2 is only available used.


----------



## johanchandy

ruinedx said:


> So what does Grado offer that sounds like the Hemp but with less congested treble?  Bigger soundstage would be nice too.  But would prefer not a massive sized headphone.


I have to second the gs3000e recommendation. Picture the Hemp with a slightly less upfront midrange and less vocal body but instead with better separation and a much larger soundstange, that would be the gs3000e. It's a phenomenal headphone and it's light enough that its size doesn't really matter.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

I've been using my GH2s to monitor a few computer -> tape transfers.  Had to throw VLC media player up on the ol' CRT to feel somewhat period-correct 

I first just recorded my most listened to song straight thru to get volume level correct and then hear how it sounded on plain Type-I tape.  Surprisingly faithful reproduction, but with of course some roll-off.  Ended up boosting 12 & 16k about 1.7dB and it was as close as I could get!  Oh, and I cleaned the heads after listening back to the first recording and it made the most noticeable difference of all.


----------



## johanchandy

I posted my gs3000e for sale: https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/det...00e-for-sale-with-turbulent-labs-xl-headband/


----------



## Shane D (Sep 24, 2020)

For any Canucks on here, there is a set of GS3000e's on CAM:

https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/classifieds/64-headphones/

And also a very good deal on some GH2's:

https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/classifieds/19-headphones/


----------



## elvergun

Shane D said:


> For any Canucks on here, there is a set of GS3000e's on CAM:
> 
> https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/classifieds/64-headphones/
> 
> ...



I think that GH2 is the one with mismatching cups a member posted about a week or so ago.


----------



## Shane D (Sep 24, 2020)

elvergun said:


> I think that GH2 is the one with mismatching cups a member posted about a week or so ago.



I thought that was a new set of something? And that it actually looked kind of white?

These look pretty similar, depending on the lighting.

PS: It's a small world. I sold this guy an amp a month or two ago.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

I don't think I'll ever sell my GH2s.  They're not perfect, but dammit if they don't sound good with just about everything.  My cocobolo has darkened a lot but you can still see the grain, I consider it kind of like aging


----------



## joseph69

johanchandy said:


> I have to second the gs3000e recommendation. It's a phenomenal headphone and it's light enough that its size doesn't really matter.





johanchandy said:


> I posted my gs3000e for sale: https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/det...00e-for-sale-with-turbulent-labs-xl-headband/


Just curious as to why?
I'm asking because I've had the GS3000e for a couple of weeks now, and they were supposed to return to their owner this afternoon, but I still have them and I'm finding I have mixed impressions from time to time with them.


----------



## Gippy

He stated earlier that he preferred the Hemp's immediacy over the GS3000e, which is more laid-back due to the G pads. Putting the F pads on the GS3000e allegedly makes it too dark. And he's EQ averse.

I'm still waiting for my local shop to get in the Hemp to demo. I'm on the other side of the fence: I love the GS3000e's monster soundstage width when paired with my Pro iCAN, and don't think the Hemp has much of a fighting chance. But I'll have to wait and listen for myself...


----------



## joseph69

Gippy said:


> He stated earlier that he preferred the Hemp's immediacy over the GS3000e, which is more laid-back due to the G pads. Putting the F pads on the GS3000e allegedly makes it too dark. And he's EQ averse.
> 
> I'm still waiting for my local shop to get in the Hemp to demo. I'm on the other side of the fence: I love the GS3000e's monster soundstage width when paired with my Pro iCAN, and don't think the Hemp has much of a fighting chance. But I'll have to wait and listen for myself...


Although I've been following the thread, I definitely missed that. Thank you.


----------



## donlin

joseph69 said:


> Although I've been following the thread, I definitely missed that. Thank you.


Just FYI, I also had the GS3000e for a while  but ended up getting rid of them. Tone and timbre are high priority for me and in that regard I couldn’t love the 3000e. I absolutely love the Hemp though. Pretty much for the same reasons stated above. The immediate, tonally just right midrange and is a big part of the hemp magic. Although the treble and bass are pretty special as well. The flat pads are a big contributor.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

donlin said:


> Just FYI, I also had the GS3000e for a while  but ended up getting rid of them. Tone and timbre are high priority for me and in that regard I couldn’t love the 3000e. I absolutely love the Hemp though. Pretty much for the same reasons stated above. The immediate, tonally just right midrange and is a big part of the hemp magic. Although the treble and bass are pretty special as well. The flat pads are a big contributor.


To my ears I find the tone and timbre from my GS3000e's to be perfect and one of the best headphones I have owned and heard.  The GS3000e (like the GS1000e, GS2000e, PS1000e and PS2000e) are very sensitive to what equipment you connect them to as they are all highly resolving (more so as you go up the Grado chain).  You therefore need to find the best equipment that matches the sound you like.


----------



## donlin

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> To my ears I find the tone and timbre from my GS3000e's to be perfect and one of the best headphones I have owned and heard.  The GS3000e (like the GS1000e, GS2000e, PS1000e and PS2000e) are very sensitive to what equipment you connect them to as they are all highly resolving (more so as you go up the Grado chain).  You therefore need to find the best equipment that matches the sound you like.


Agree about equipment matching and the Hemp is the sound I like. Same as the GS3000e is the sound you like.


----------



## elvergun

I found some cheap G pads (supposedly authentic) on Amazon...but they ship from a far away land (buyer beware).

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007Q2O6KK/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1ZRHDDS46C53P&psc=1


----------



## Edward777

I kinda miss my Grado SR-60s (before the i and e series came out). I kept them until they literally fell apart, and then bought a Sennheiser HD600 (along with a Schiit stack) once I realized they weren't coming back. I wonder if I will ever dip my toes into Grado waters again. An irrational part of me wants to buy one of every model of theirs, since I like that they go up in numbers, but I can imagine that, say, an SR-80e is very close to an SR-125e.


----------



## elvergun

GH2 vs RS2e Update

I was amazed at this -- the RS2e actually has more sub-bass than the GH2.    

So far:   RS2e > GH2 > Hemp



I sent the Hemp back but the GH2 is going nowhere.  They will have to pry it from my cold dead hands.


----------



## 534743

elvergun said:


> I was amazed at this -- the RS2e actually has more sub-bass than the GH2.



I noticed that when listening to trap. The RS2e really has very deep bass, more than the PS500e. The 500e has fatter mids though which makes for a more compact sound image.


----------



## ResidentAlien

So I purchased the hybrid ear cushions and headband from beautiful audio.biz fir my SR325e’s.  Part foam part Merino I believe.  Do different colours too.  No they aren’t cheap.  Think set me back 175 dollars but must say they are super soft and comfortable.  Last night I listened for four hours straight with them and at no time did I get head or ear fatigue from wearing them. I’m a glasses wearer too and didn’t feel any pressure from the cushions at all like I did with the stock pads.  As for the sound,  to my untrained ear I thought they seemed to ever so slightly enhance the bass whilst taking away some of the harshness in the highs giving a slightly more balanced sound.  Really glad I got these for my SR325e’s.  Super happy with them.


----------



## thebigcanman

donlin said:


> Just FYI, I also had the GS3000e for a while  but ended up getting rid of them. Tone and timbre are high priority for me and in that regard I couldn’t love the 3000e. I absolutely love the Hemp though. Pretty much for the same reasons stated above. The immediate, tonally just right midrange and is a big part of the hemp magic. Although the treble and bass are pretty special as well. The flat pads are a big contributor.



hmm. I been interested in some GS3000e as an upgrade from my RS2E. But reading this maybe not. The thing I like most about the RS2E is that rich timbre and tone - you know, when listening to a live instrument actually sounds like there is somebody playing it - they sound like a single driver horn speaker, or like Zu Audio Omen speakers in that regard. I love the RS2E sound, but of course, am always looking for _more_ of everything that they offer. Doesn't seem like there is a headphone offering this out there


----------



## elvergun

paraphernalia said:


> I noticed that when listening to trap. The RS2e really has very deep bass, more than the PS500e. The 500e has fatter mids though which makes for a more compact sound image.



Yeah, the RS2e is amazing.   But so is the GH2...and from what I've read, the PS500.


----------



## elvergun

thebigcanman said:


> I love the RS2E sound, but of course, *am always looking for more of everything* that they offer. Doesn't seem like there is a headphone offering this out there



I'm in the same boat.   

So far, the Hemp and the GH2 have not been able to best the RS2e.   I would love to try the GH1 next...but I'm afraid I'll like it too much and I'll end up with too many Grados since I will not be able to sale any of them.


----------



## donlin

thebigcanman said:


> hmm. I been interested in some GS3000e as an upgrade from my RS2E. But reading this maybe not. The thing I like most about the RS2E is that rich timbre and tone - you know, when listening to a live instrument actually sounds like there is somebody playing it - they sound like a single driver horn speaker, or like Zu Audio Omen speakers in that regard. I love the RS2E sound, but of course, am always looking for _more_ of everything that they offer. Doesn't seem like there is a headphone offering this out there


If rich timbre and tone is your thing, not sure the GS3000e would be the best choice but of course you very well may hear it differently as others here do. It gives you the big soundstage and airier treble but tonal richness is the price paid for that. Haven’t heard a headphone with both yet. With flat pads, the Hemp has tone and lifelike timbre like crazy.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

ResidentAlien said:


> So I purchased the hybrid ear cushions and headband from beautiful audio.biz fir my SR325e’s.  Part foam part Merino I believe.  Do different colours too.  No they aren’t cheap.  Think set me back 175 dollars but must say they are super soft and comfortable.  Last night I listened for four hours straight with them and at no time did I get head or ear fatigue from wearing them. I’m a glasses wearer too and didn’t feel any pressure from the cushions at all like I did with the stock pads.  As for the sound,  to my untrained ear I thought they seemed to ever so slightly enhance the bass whilst taking away some of the harshness in the highs giving a slightly more balanced sound.  Really glad I got these for my SR325e’s.  Super happy with them.


I have those on my 325e also. Yours look better than mine do. But they get the job done.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Edward777 said:


> I kinda miss my Grado SR-60s (before the i and e series came out). I kept them until they literally fell apart, and then bought a Sennheiser HD600 (along with a Schiit stack) once I realized they weren't coming back. I wonder if I will ever dip my toes into Grado waters again. An irrational part of me wants to buy one of every model of theirs, since I like that they go up in numbers, but I can imagine that, say, an SR-80e is very close to an SR-125e.


Brand new SR60e goes for $80, and you can find used ones on Ebay anytime for even less. Come back home . . . Mama's callin' 😁


----------



## Edward777

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Brand new SR60e goes for $80, and you can find used ones on Ebay anytime for even less. Come back home . . . Mama's callin' 😁



I will at some point or another. Maybe I'll step up to the 80e (or the 125e....or the 225e?). Any recommendations?


----------



## lumohomo06

Edward777 said:


> I will at some point or another. Maybe I'll step up to the 80e (or the 125e....or the 225e?). Any recommendations?
> 
> Save up the money for the RS2e or PS500e or HEMP.


----------



## thebigcanman

donlin said:


> If rich timbre and tone is your thing, not sure the GS3000e would be the best choice but of course you very well may hear it differently as others here do. It gives you the big soundstage and airier treble but tonal richness is the price paid for that. Haven’t heard a headphone with both yet. With flat pads, the Hemp has tone and lifelike timbre like crazy.



Thats interesting to me - How would the transparency compare between the GS3000e and something like the HD800? For me it either goes two ways - dynamism, tone, texture - or - transparency, immediacy and accuracy. Both routes give me a real sense of the _music_ (as opposed to just the reproduction of sound). 

I've got a pair of Stax for the latter, and they reproduce a lot of music excellently, but I would replace them if given the choice (purely because they just feel like they require more effort to use, as weird as that sounds). 

From what I have read, the hemps are great, but maybe no need since I have these RS2E's really singing with the current setup.


----------



## Gippy

thebigcanman said:


> Thats interesting to me - How would the transparency compare between the GS3000e and something like the HD800? For me it either goes two ways - dynamism, tone, texture - or - transparency, immediacy and accuracy. Both routes give me a real sense of the _music_ (as opposed to just the reproduction of sound).



I owned the HD800S for a _very _short time and had it concurrent with the GS2000e. So my thoughts aren't a direct comparison, but I still own my GS2000e and can compare against the GS3000e. At first listen, the GS2000e seems more transparent than the GS3000e. This is because the GS2000e has nonexistent sub-bass. The GS3000e has a slight upper bass boost at 150hz, and while that adds a sense of richness, that removes some of the transparency. But the GS2000e is a treble monster and tricks you into thinking it's more detailed when it really isn't. The GS3000e's drivers are more capable and actually extend below 60hz, unlike the GS2000e, though again, the default tuning kind of trades some speed for richness. Against the HD800S, the HD800S has slightly more soundstage depth due to its angled drivers. But it's very minute. I feel both the GS2000e and GS3000e have superior soundstage width.

What I can tell you is that at stock, when comparing the RS2e and GS3000e side by side, which I did in NYC, I actually preferred the RS2e because the stock GS3000e has a treble spike. For me, the GS3000e needed work to make it sound great, as I had to upgrade my amp, convert the plug to XLR4 (which made a difference, as the Pro iCAN's XLR4 out is significantly better than the 1/4" out), and use both my amp's analog processing as well as software EQ to get the most out of it.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Edward777 said:


> I will at some point or another. Maybe I'll step up to the 80e (or the 125e....or the 225e?). Any recommendations?


Of the current line up, I have the SR60e, SR325e, and the Hemp. I heartily recommend any of them, depending on your budget. They're more similar than different. I suspect the same is true for the 80e, 125e, and 225e but I can't vouch for that personally. I have older model SR80 and SR125 which are fine but TBH the current SR60e is better then both of them.


----------



## elvergun

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I have older model SR80 and SR125 which are fine but TBH the current SR60e is better then both of them.



What's better about the SR60e?   

I'm about to mod an SR60i.   Perhaps I should mod the SR60e?!?!?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

elvergun said:


> What's better about the SR60e?
> 
> I'm about to mod an SR60i.   Perhaps I should mod the SR60e?!?!?


Bass. 

When I listen to the older models I kinda get where the "Grados have no bass" trope came from. But the 60e has excellent, well-balanced bass for me. I listen to a lot of funky jazz  with them while I work  and they represent well. 

The 80 and 125 I have are original non-i editions, so its possible that the 60i are closer to the 60e.


----------



## audiobomber (Sep 25, 2020)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I have older model SR80 and SR125 which are fine but TBH the current SR60e is better then both of them.


That is not my experience. I prefer my original SR60 to a buddy's SR80e. Could be sample variation, could the ear pads used, could just be personal preference. I find the 80e a little more detailed, but uncomfortably bright.

IME, the SR60 does not get on well with the current Grado S-cushions. They pretty much ruin the sound. The original S-cushions are quite different; thinner, concave shape and made of softer, much finer grained foam than the current S pads. They deliver more bass, less treble than current Grado soft pads.


----------



## MildBobbySauce

I just got the grado hemps recently and I gotta say I'm part of the club now. These things rock


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

audiobomber said:


> That is not my experience. I prefer my original SR60 to a buddy's SR80e. Could be sample variation, could the ear pads used, could just be personal preference. I find the 80e a little more detailed, but uncomfortably bright.
> 
> IME, the SR60 does not get on well with the current Grado S-cushions. They pretty much ruin the sound. The original S-cushions are quite different; thinner, concave shape and made of softer, much finer grained foam than the current S pads. They deliver more bass, less treble than current Grado soft pads.


What did you think of the bass between the two, relatively. In every case where I've heard an 'e' version and an earlier version (same model #) I've thought the bass was significantly better in the 'e' version.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

MildBobbySauce said:


> I just got the grado hemps recently and I gotta say I'm part of the club now. These things rock


Whats your favorite music to jam on with them? So far. 'All of it' is acceptable.


----------



## MildBobbySauce

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Whats your favorite music to jam on with them? So far. 'All of it' is acceptable.


Been listening to the new Diana Krall album, also any classic rock really sings on these.


----------



## Edward777

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Of the current line up, I have the SR60e, SR325e, and the Hemp. I heartily recommend any of them, depending on your budget. They're more similar than different. I suspect the same is true for the 80e, 125e, and 225e but I can't vouch for that personally. I have older model SR80 and SR125 which are fine but TBH the current SR60e is better then both of them.



Thanks for the response! Both you and someone else recommended the Hemp. That's definitely a new headphone of theirs that I'm unfamiliar with, and will have to look into. That's good that the newer e models have more bass, as you say.


----------



## buffalobill

How does the Grado 225 sound compared to other Grado´s? are they superfluous in the lineup, or do they offer anything special?


----------



## G0rt

Olde HF-2 arrived a week ago, and ... were a revelation to this Grado virgin. I came across Grado ~15 years ago, when I was enamored of K701, and didn't think much about them.

Olde guy ears, so not just taking the pillows off, more like getting a whole new head. Head-F1 is pronounced Head FUN, right?

"Heads are so funny, and there are a thousand laughs in store for you in the new, improved HEAD." - TM Disch, 1968, Fun With Your New Head

Like that. Everything sounds new again, which is way fun.

They came with new G cush, but I tried some others, Misodiko L and Geekria S, liking how they dialed in.

So, besotted, I updated them with a Shipibo frame & Beautiful Audio small pads. And a Turbulent XL headpad. Comfy!

Setup and torqued down, they now fit & sound the same every time I put them on, no flopsies, and now look and feel like the precision instrument they are, heavy metal, mahogany, leather and merino. Late run, #1106, matte finish, and well broken in.

Something you might find in one of those bourgeois butt monkey Christmas catalogs, maybe.

I hear they have PS1/PS1000 DNA, and are basically bespoke engineering prototypes for later PS500.

Haven't heard those, so can't judge, but with G cush on, I can clearly make out the family resemblance with my other new Grado, a 2016 GS2Ke.

With the smaller pads, they're a different animal, percussive and dense, which I like. Variety is the spice.

Just now, Jaco's Punk Jazz, from Gungnir Multibit & Mjolnir 2 ('62 Brimar CV4033) but they sound much the same through all my other Schiit.

These Grados reveal everything, but also dominate everything, I would say the strongest link in the chain. Game changers, for me.


----------



## THGM

MildBobbySauce said:


> Been listening to the new Diana Krall album


Spoken like a true audiophile... 
Seriously, though, welcome to Head-Fi and I hope you enjoy listening to your new Grados.


----------



## G0rt

These.


----------



## 534743 (Sep 26, 2020)

buffalobill said:


> How does the Grado 225 sound compared to other Grado´s? are they superfluous in the lineup, or do they offer anything special?



'They all more or less sound the same with subtle differences' would be the easy answer. The SRs tend to have highs that could be a little annoying to some, the higher models are more refined. The 225e is a good place to start in any case.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

G0rt said:


> These.


That's a huge pile of Schitt on your desk!  I also have the black Asgard 2 -- makes a nice tortilla warmer lol!  Has more than enough juice for the GH2s, but def could use a bit more power for my LCD2 Closed.


----------



## TooFrank

Hi guys, I have finally given in and tried the G pads with my GH2s. I must say that they really shine. For a long time I used BA pads, now I use them on the HF3s where they do an amazing job. Since I got the GH2s long ago, I have been very happy using the tvvj flat pads as they add a little more presence - in lack of a better word. However, my new ifi micro idsd bl has this magical Xbass switch that really makes the Grados shine. So now the new Diana Krall (mentioned a little earlier in this thread) and the GH2s with the G pads are really a treat. I have tried of curiosity to order the Hemps to compare with the GH2, but (un)fortunately they were not in stock and I cancel my order. Maybe I will not need them....?


----------



## elvergun (Sep 26, 2020)

TooFrank said:


> Maybe I will not need them....?



That is up to you to decide.   We all *need *another Grado. 

It would be nice to own both, but they are more similar than they are different.   To my ears, the GH2 is better (by a small margin) than the Hemp.   I also think that the RS2e is better than both the Hemp and the GH2, so if you *need *to get another Grado (also by a small margin), perhaps a used RS2e would make a better option (sonically, unless you want another limited edition).


----------



## TooFrank

elvergun said:


> That is up to you to decide.   We all *need *another Grado.
> 
> It would be nice to own both, but they are more similar than they are different.   To my ears, the GH2 is better (by a small margin) than the Hemp.   I also think that the RS2e is better than both the Hemp and the GH2, so if you *need *to get another Grado (also by a small margin), perhaps a used RS2e would make a better option (sonically, unless you want another limited edition).


Yeah - I know - but in terms of need: I also have the GW100, SR80i, HF3, GS2ke - sold the RS2i when I got the GH2....So maybe I am more of a collector's stage as regards the Hemp


----------



## elvergun

TooFrank said:


> Yeah - I know - but in terms of need: I also have the GW100, SR80i, HF3, GS2ke - sold the RS2i when I got the GH2....So maybe *I am more of a collector's stage* as regards the Hemp



In that case, you do *NEED *it.  It is a beautiful headphone (both visually and sonically).


----------



## G0rt

ParaLoganGrado said:


> That's a huge pile of Schitt on your desk!  I also have the black Asgard 2 -- makes a nice tortilla warmer lol!  Has more than enough juice for the GH2s, but def could use a bit more power for my LCD2 Closed.



Yeah, I'm a total Schiithead. My several different cans often respond differently to different Schiit.

I really like HD660S & HD700 from Asgard2, and Lyr3 with NOS Brimars, for example. 

HD650 & HD800/SDR like Valhalla2, a lot, with most bottles I've tried.

LCD-3f likes the Jot & Mjolnir2, balanced. Ananda & Sundara, too. DT-1990 likes those SE.

And such. The Grados just sound great from any/all of it, including Mimby/Vali2. 

Including a cheapish ESR dongle straight from my S20+.


----------



## audiobomber

Joaquin Dinero said:


> What did you think of the bass between the two, relatively. In every case where I've heard an 'e' version and an earlier version (same model #) I've thought the bass was significantly better in the 'e' version.


I didn't notice a difference in bass quality. I noticed slightly more prominent bass in the SR60, but that could be a consequence of the decreased treble. The big difference was that I found the SR80e treble disturbing. Some of this is definitely due to the difference in earpads. I don't have the SR80e here, but I just switched between current Grado and original (SR60) S-cushions and noted again extra harshness introduced by the new pads (also decreased comfort).


----------



## thebigcanman (Sep 26, 2020)

Gippy said:


> I owned the HD800S for a _very _short time and had it concurrent with the GS2000e. So my thoughts aren't a direct comparison, but I still own my GS2000e and can compare against the GS3000e. At first listen, the GS2000e seems more transparent than the GS3000e. This is because the GS2000e has nonexistent sub-bass. The GS3000e has a slight upper bass boost at 150hz, and while that adds a sense of richness, that removes some of the transparency. But the GS2000e is a treble monster and tricks you into thinking it's more detailed when it really isn't. The GS3000e's drivers are more capable and actually extend below 60hz, unlike the GS2000e, though again, the default tuning kind of trades some speed for richness. Against the HD800S, the HD800S has slightly more soundstage depth due to its angled drivers. But it's very minute. I feel both the GS2000e and GS3000e have superior soundstage width.
> 
> What I can tell you is that at stock, when comparing the RS2e and GS3000e side by side, which I did in NYC, I actually preferred the RS2e because the stock GS3000e has a treble spike. For me, the GS3000e needed work to make it sound great, as I had to upgrade my amp, convert the plug to XLR4 (which made a difference, as the Pro iCAN's XLR4 out is significantly better than the 1/4" out), and use both my amp's analog processing as well as software EQ to get the most out of it.



Great post - thanks for taking the time.

As I mentioned a few posts earlier, I recently picked up a Cavalli Tube Hybrid from the classifieds for $115 that I originally picked up as a cheap solution for my HD700s. I'm not really into the mass drop stuff. 

I have to be really honest here - this thing is _INCREDIBLE_ with the Grado RS2E that I have. Before this i was using the headphone out direct from the chord mojo. Now the mojo runs lineup into the CTH and to the Grado. It is a really dramatic difference - and really outstanding.

If anybody else is using a CTH i'd be interested in hearing how it fares with your Grado cans - and for anybody who is intrigued, if you find a CTH at a competitive price then I would highly recommend it. Really impressed with this combination.


----------



## henriks

Just got Gs1000e, and i am just wondering how to get the most of it, first listen feels like i am missing a lot of bass, so maybe i have to learn to listen to Grado...


----------



## 2sick2pray

got my rs2e a week or so ago. I'm enjoying them much more than my sr325e's. hi res has never sounded better to me and I like that there is a bit more bottom end extention and a more refined upper end. Not to sure I need to upgrade from here.


----------



## Chodi

thebigcanman said:


> Great post - thanks for taking the time.
> 
> As I mentioned a few posts earlier, I recently picked up a Cavalli Tube Hybrid from the classifieds for $115 that I originally picked up as a cheap solution for my HD700s. I'm not really into the mass drop stuff.
> 
> ...


The rs2e loves tubes. I have a transformer coupled tube amp and the Grado sounds fantastic with that amp. For those new to tubes just stay away from OTL tube amps with Grado. Go for tube hybrid or transformer coupled tube amps that can deal with low impedance.


----------



## 2sick2pray

interesting as I have been thinking of adding an amp to my rig. Any suggestions as to the tube option


----------



## carboncopy

2sick2pray said:


> interesting as I have been thinking of adding an amp to my rig. Any suggestions as to the tube option



I just ordered a Tor audio balanced. I am super curios how it will mate with my Hemp!


----------



## carboncopy

2sick2pray said:


> got my rs2e a week or so ago. I'm enjoying them much more than my sr325e's. hi res has never sounded better to me and I like that there is a bit more bottom end extention and a more refined upper end. Not to sure I need to upgrade from here.



the thing is, there is better. After a week or so with my ZMF Verité I say it is better. At 5x the price. And the Hemp for me is more comfortable, because it has almost no weight and does not seal my ear into a chamber. The point is, I could be happy with my Hemp. There is better, but if Your aim is to enjoy music, maybe there is no need. There are things that the Hemp does better as the Verité. I can imagine it applies to the RS2e too. No need to rush, if you enjoy them


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Would be good if we got a list of headphone amps (SS, Tube and Hybrid ) together on this Grado forum that people have enjoyed with their Grado's and the Grado they used with that particular amp.

I will start off with ;

1. Hugo 2 with Grado GS3000e - Great Combo


----------



## buffalobill

paraphernalia said:


> 'They all more or less sound the same with subtle differences' would be the easy answer. The SRs tend to have highs that could be a little annoying to some, the higher models are more refined. The 225e is a good place to start in any case.



I'm thinking of downgrading from the rs1 because i only use them with Spotify


----------



## carboncopy

I just bought an SR225 and a pimped RS2e, both used. Let’s see those differences


----------



## Shane D

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Would be good if we got a list of headphone amps (SS, Tube and Hybrid ) together on this Grado forum that people have enjoyed with their Grado's and the Grado they used with that particular amp.
> 
> I will start off with ;
> 
> 1. Hugo 2 with Grado GS3000e - Great Combo


Mapletree Audio - Ear+ HDII with GH2's. VERY nice sound. I actually have a DarkVoice coming in the next few weeks and I am curious, without expecting much. 
My go-to amp with these has become the Violectric V220.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Would be good if we got a list of headphone amps (SS, Tube and Hybrid ) together on this Grado forum that people have enjoyed with their Grado's and the Grado they used with that particular amp.
> 
> I will start off with ;
> 
> 1. Hugo 2 with Grado GS3000e - Great Combo


Schitt stack: Modi 3 / Magni 3 / GS1000 is magnificent. Also with my vintage RS1, and my Hemps. And my Audeze LCD-2, and Beyer DT990s.  Really, this combo has always sounded good with all of my headphones; Grados or otherwise. 

I also use a Dragonfly Cobalt oftentimes with my Hemps and my 325e (depends on where I want to hang out when listening) which sound quite good. I dont think a Cobalt is worth nearly the $300 it costs but its a nice upgrade over a cheap laptop soundcard. 

I haven't dipped my toe in the Tube waters . . . Yet.


----------



## 534743 (Oct 5, 2020)

RS2e and PS500e with Oppo HA-2 and Oppo HA-2 SE (with Audioquest Carbon USB cable and Jitterbug). Their bass boost comes very handy. No tubes, am i missing something? Can't really image to have a better sound than i have now 🤷‍♂️


----------



## elvergun

carboncopy said:


> I just bought an SR225 and a pimped RS2e, both used. Let’s see those differences



What's a pimped RS2e?   Did the previous owner pimp the sound or the looks of the headphone?


----------



## 534743

I just thought that that Grado is kinda like the Leica of headphones. Both brands are quirky, high end and have devoted followers. And both have other people telling their followers 'Why do you buy this overpriced crap? There is so much better for the money!'

So any Leica lovers (besides myself) on here?


----------



## carboncopy

elvergun said:


> What's a pimped RS2e?   Did the previous owner pimp the sound or the looks of the headphone?



The advertisment is no more active, but it is an RS2e with aluminium gimbals, beautiful audio pads and 4.4mm balanced connection. And balck leather band.


----------



## elvergun

carboncopy said:


> The advertisment is no more active, but it is an RS2e with aluminium gimbals, beautiful audio pads and 4.4mm balanced connection. And balck leather band.



That is a pimped out RS2e.   Awesome!!!


----------



## 534743

carboncopy said:


> The advertisment is no more active, but it is an RS2e with aluminium gimbals, beautiful audio pads and 4.4mm balanced connection. And balck leather band.



I have seen that on Ebay some days ago!


----------



## carboncopy

elvergun said:


> That is a pimped out RS2e.   Awesome!!!



Thanks! Does it have any special meaning that the driver is black (and not red)? It was stated explicitly in the description, but I don’t know if it’s super inportant or not...


----------



## carboncopy

paraphernalia said:


> I have seen that on Ebay some days ago!



That’s it. I just bought it on ebay.


----------



## 534743

carboncopy said:


> Thanks! Does it have any special meaning that the driver is black (and not red)? It was stated explicitly in the description, but I don’t know if it’s super inportant or not...



My new RS2e also had black drivers. The PS500e has red drivers. But i think that does not mean anything.


----------



## ruinedx

Got the HD800S 75th LE recently

had to let go of either Hemp or HD700

HD700 is going.  While I feel it is technically superior to Hemp, Hemp offers a more different experience from HD800S that is more interesting. HD700 I don't see myself needing anymore.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

carboncopy said:


> Thanks! Does it have any special meaning that the driver is black (and not red)? It was stated explicitly in the description, but I don’t know if it’s super inportant or not...


I *think* its just an expression of the relative vintage of the model.  As in, maybe earlier ones were black, and then they switched to red, or vice-versa. I dont know the specifics for the RS2. But  some people *cough* are obsessive collectors who pay attention to these things.


----------



## donlin

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Would be good if we got a list of headphone amps (SS, Tube and Hybrid ) together on this Grado forum that people have enjoyed with their Grado's and the Grado they used with that particular amp.
> 
> I will start off with ;
> 
> 1. Hugo 2 with Grado GS3000e - Great Combo


Does anybody have any thoughts on the Schiit Lyr 3 for Grados? It’s so powerful I wonder if there would be audible hiss. I like the idea of a headphone and amp combo both made by small American companies.


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 27, 2020)

donlin said:


> Does anybody have any thoughts on the Schiit Lyr 3 for Grados? It’s so powerful I wonder if there would be audible hiss. I like the idea of a headphone and amp combo both made by small American companies.


http://www.garage1217.com/garage1217_diy_tube_headphone_amplifiers_002.htm

heard this is better  $295 built with aluminum chassis, budget for gold lion 12au7 for better quality


----------



## donlin

ruinedx said:


> http://www.garage1217.com/garage1217_diy_tube_headphone_amplifiers_002.htm
> 
> heard this is better  $295 built with aluminum chassis, budget for gold lion 12au7 for better quality
> Thanks but I’m absolutely not a DIYer.


----------



## ruinedx

donlin said:


> Thanks but I’m absolutely not a DIYer.



The $295 price includes them building it for you.  the diy kit is $259.


----------



## gregorya

carboncopy said:


> Thanks! Does it have any special meaning that the driver is black (and not red)? It was stated explicitly in the description, but I don’t know if it’s super inportant or not...



The red ones are more likely to clash with some outfits... the black drivers will work with almost any attire. But perhaps red is the new black...


----------



## ESL-1

donlin said:


> Does anybody have any thoughts on the Schiit Lyr 3 for Grados? It’s so powerful I wonder if there would be audible hiss. I like the idea of a headphone and amp combo both made by small American companies.



I have an earlier Lyr, (not the Lyr3) which I found it to work quite nicely with all the Grados that I tried.  It is fairly powerful, have not run into any noise issues.  If you wanted me to try a particular Grado let me know and if I have it I will try it.  I currently have the following model Grados at home:  SR60e, GH3, Hemp, RS2, GH1, GH2, PS500e, RS1 vintage, GS2000e, GS3000e, PS2000e.


----------



## 534743

gregorya said:


> The red ones are more likely to clash with some outfits... the black drivers will work with almost any attire. But perhaps red is the new black...



Clash in what way?


----------



## AudioJunkie

donlin said:


> Does anybody have any thoughts on the Schiit Lyr 3 for Grados? It’s so powerful I wonder if there would be audible hiss. I like the idea of a headphone and amp combo both made by small American companies.



I use the Lyr 3 with my GS1000i, GH1 and PS500. It's a fantastic match with Grado headphones I think. It has a smooth, slightly laid back but still exciting sound. I like the combination of tube and solid state. There is no hiss on low gain with my Grado headphones. High gain there can be a very small amount of hiss. It's a very well made amp.


----------



## Shane D

ESL-1 said:


> I have an earlier Lyr, (not the Lyr3) which I found it to work quite nicely with all the Grados that I tried.  It is fairly powerful, have not run into any noise issues.  If you wanted me to try a particular Grado let me know and if I have it I will try it.  I currently have the following model Grados at home:  SR60e, GH3, Hemp, RS2, GH1, GH2, PS500e, RS1 vintage, GS2000e, GS3000e, PS2000e.


Impressive Grado collection!


----------



## donlin

ESL-1 said:


> I have an earlier Lyr, (not the Lyr3) which I found it to work quite nicely with all the Grados that I tried.  It is fairly powerful, have not run into any noise issues.  If you wanted me to try a particular Grado let me know and if I have it I will try it.  I currently have the following model Grados at home:  SR60e, GH3, Hemp, RS2, GH1, GH2, PS500e, RS1 vintage, GS2000e, GS3000e, PS2000e.


Nice! That RS-1 looks brand new, is it in the original wood box?  I bought a pair right when they first hit the street in late 1995.  That was a truly great headphone.


----------



## TooFrank

ESL-1 said:


> I have an earlier Lyr, (not the Lyr3) which I found it to work quite nicely with all the Grados that I tried.  It is fairly powerful, have not run into any noise issues.  If you wanted me to try a particular Grado let me know and if I have it I will try it.  I currently have the following model Grados at home:  SR60e, GH3, Hemp, RS2, GH1, GH2, PS500e, RS1 vintage, GS2000e, GS3000e, PS2000e.


Wauw - really nice. Just of curiosity: what is your impression of hemp vs GH2 sound wise? Thanks


----------



## BobG55

BobG55 said:


> Follow up on the repair situation : I emailed Grado Canada’s Service & Repair division and received an immediate response.  The guy in charge apologized for what happened.  He offered me two options.  The second option is to ship the headphones to them for repair.  The first option is to send me another rod and he’s including a tube of glue for the black plastic cap.  He’s also sending me an ”how to” repair video and assures me that it’s very simple to do.  He also offered to double the length of my warranty which I accepted.  His associate will send me the new warranty via email tomorrow.  This is first class service in my book.  Fast, prompt, courteous response, well explained, with apologies [this is an expensive headphone] and a show of good faith with doubling my warranty length.  It’s all good and I’m sure the outcome will be also.



So I received the *R *replacement gimble/ rod today in the mail. I was expecting only a rod & was wondering how it would “stay” in the gimble slot, etc. But what I received was the whole gimble with the rod “in” it. Easy to replace. Glad I went this way instead of shipping the headphones to Montreal just for a simple procedure that took all of half a minute. Plus Grado Canada gave me an extra year of warranty for my troubles. This is me right now :


----------



## elvergun

BobG55 said:


> So I received the *R *replacement gimble/ rod today in the mail. I was expecting only a rod & was wondering how it would “stay” in the gimble slot, etc. But what I received was the whole gimble with the rod “in” it. Easy to replace. Glad I went this way instead of shipping the headphones to Montreal just for a simple procedure that took all of half a minute. Plus Grado Canada gave me an extra year of warranty for my troubles. This is me right now :



Now you can go back to enjoying the music.


----------



## BobG55 (Sep 28, 2020)

elvergun said:


> Now you can go back to enjoying the music.



Yep, you’re right _elvergun_.  No more apprehensions and I have a 100% functional & exceptional headphone once again & _enjoying the music. _


----------



## ESL-1

Shane D said:


> Impressive Grado collection!


Thanks for the kind words Shane.  I have been with Grados since the beginning.  I did forget to mention I also have an almost perfect Joseph Grado Signature HP2.  That, not surprisingly has a real affinity with the Joseph Grado Signature HPA-1 headphone amps.


----------



## gregorya

paraphernalia said:


> Clash in what way?



Just joking... I meant that the colour red might clash with some item of clothing. 

Explaining a joke is like dissecting a frog, you understand it better but the frog dies in the process...


----------



## ESL-1

TooFrank said:


> Wauw - really nice. Just of curiosity: what is your impression of hemp vs GH2 sound wise? Thanks


Thank you.  Well for one I do feel that both are extremely good values, a common Grado trait.  The Hemp needs some more breaking in (something I believe in).  It is very comfortable with the old style flat ear pads and light weight from wood construction.  So far I feel the mids and highs sound very good, along with the bass.  On the GH2 the bass is a bit better and they open up a little more.  Truthfully, you could almost consider having both (as I do) since they have some individual personalities.  The two completely different woods both look good although not to be seen when you are wearing..... lol


----------



## Rebel Chris (Sep 29, 2020)

ESL-1 said:


> The two completely different woods both look good although not to be seen when you are wearing..... lol


We need a mirror 🤣


----------



## earmonger

I am tired of trendy instant hyped phones. Grado delivers again and again. It's about the music not the hype.


----------



## donlin

ESL-1 said:


> Thanks for the kind words Shane.  I have been with Grados since the beginning.  I did forget to mention I also have an almost perfect Joseph Grado Signature HP2.  That, not surprisingly has a real affinity with the Joseph Grado Signature HPA-1 headphone amps.


@ESL-1 would love to know how you first heard about Grado headphones in those early days (no internet, no headfi, no advertising).  I was at a dealer in 1991 and he recommended that I try a pair.  That was the start of a journey I'm still on today.  I still remember the HP2 with the Melos SHA-1 as being a great system.


----------



## BobG55 (Sep 29, 2020)

In case some members of this thread haven’t seen this video by Steve Guttenberg & may be interested.  It’s a 29 min.  tour of Grado Labs factory.


----------



## ESL-1

BobG55 said:


> In case some members of this thread haven’t seen this video by Steve Guttenberg & may be interested.  It’s a 29 min.  tour of Grado Labs factory.




This is truly an excellent insight in Grado Labs, their history and John Grado & his two sons involved in the family business.
Steve G. does a great job.


----------



## TooFrank

ESL-1 said:


> Thank you.  Well for one I do feel that both are extremely good values, a common Grado trait.  The Hemp needs some more breaking in (something I believe in).  It is very comfortable with the old style flat ear pads and light weight from wood construction.  So far I feel the mids and highs sound very good, along with the bass.  On the GH2 the bass is a bit better and they open up a little more.  Truthfully, you could almost consider having both (as I do) since they have some individual personalities.  The two completely different woods both look good although not to be seen when you are wearing..... lol


Thanks - may have hoped you would say: just stay with the GH2....It is getting more difficult - I love wood....


----------



## TooFrank

Rebel Chris said:


> We need a mirror 🤣


The problem with that solution is that it is not only the headphones you'll see in the mirror


----------



## ESL-1

donlin said:


> @ESL-1 would love to know how you first heard about Grado headphones in those early days (no internet, no headfi, no advertising).  I was at a dealer in 1991 and he recommended that I try a pair.  That was the start of a journey I'm still on today.  I still remember the HP2 with the Melos SHA-1 as being a great system.



I was an authorized dealer for Grado so was there at the beginning when Joe Grado designed their first headphones, the Signature HP1000 series and sold a good amount of each of the three..  When Joe retired John took over the business.  One of John's first headphones were the original RS1.  I bought my pair right after John had decided that with the escalating cost of the wood presentation case was becoming too high.  That was when he started to include his 15' and 6.3mm female to 3.5mm mail pigtail with the RS1.  That tradition is still in effect today.  John includes those accessories with all his upper end phones, not bad as that is a $55 value.
They more recently now offer a option of a very good looking wood presentation case at a reasonable price.

The Melos SHA-1 was developed with the HP1000 in mind so they were a superb match.  I have an HP2 and the Melos and they really have great synergy.


  stock picture, did not have a good photo readily available but mine is super clean, no box.


----------



## ESL-1

TooFrank said:


> Thanks - may have hoped you would say: just stay with the GH2....It is getting more difficult - I love wood....


 
Never a bad choice.  BTW, my reference in my original post about the Hemp needing more break in time referred solely to the one I have since it was acquired fairly recently so my pair needs more play time.  The Hemp like most Grados starts really improving by the time you hit 50 hours and is usually settled by 100 hours.  My PS2000e took more time than that as an exception


----------



## ESL-1

TooFrank said:


> The problem with that solution is that it is not only the headphones you'll see in the mirror



Yes, like my face, at least it is usually smiling broadly if I am listening......


----------



## ESL-1

earmonger said:


> I am tired of trendy instant hyped phones. Grado delivers again and again. It's about the music not the hype.



And it always has been.  John Grado is constantly experimenting and trying new materials and changes.  His goal is not based on competing with other company's designs but to just come out with the best sound he can in any price range.  Like his uncle Joe John is always moving forward.


----------



## donlin

In one of the interviews (maybe the Steve Guttenberg) I remember John said that he doesn't listen to competitor's headphones because he doesn't want to be influenced by something other than the sound he is trying to achieve.


----------



## carboncopy

I got today my second Grado. It’s a modified SR225e. The grills were removed and the stock cable was swapped for an old russian cable. Therefore I call it “the nude russian mode”.

I bought it dirt cheap, for about a 100 EUR. I got two other earpads plus the original cable too.

It is a less refined sound as the Hemp, doesn’t go as deep, has a bit of aggressive flavor compared to the Hemp. Plus the Hemp is *much more* sensitive.

But it has the same alive, open sound and its super fast. Sound real fun too! 

I think I will give it to my teenager daugther as her first headphone. Just to set the bar at the start


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

ESL-1 said:


> Never a bad choice.  BTW, my reference in my original post about the Hemp needing more break in time referred solely to the one I have since it was acquired fairly recently so my pair needs more play time.  The Hemp like most Grados starts really improving by the time you hit 50 hours and is usually settled by 100 hours.  My PS2000e took more time than that as an exception


My GS3000e's settled down after around 150 hours.


----------



## BobG55

ESL-1 said:


> I was an authorized dealer for Grado so was there at the beginning when Joe Grado designed their first headphones, the Signature HP1000 series and sold a good amount of each of the three..  When Joe retired John took over the business.  One of John's first headphones were the original RS1.  I bought my pair right after John had decided that with the escalating cost of the wood presentation case was becoming too high.  That was when he started to include his 15' and 6.3mm female to 3.5mm mail pigtail with the RS1.  That tradition is still in effect today.  John includes those accessories with all his upper end phones, not bad as that is a $55 value.
> They more recently now offer a option of a very good looking wood presentation case at a reasonable price.
> 
> The Melos SHA-1 was developed with the HP1000 in mind so they were a superb match.  I have an HP2 and the Melos and they really have great synergy.
> ...



Ooooooo ... those are pretty


----------



## elvergun

BobG55 said:


> Ooooooo ... those are pretty



Imagine owning those and these...


----------



## ESL-1

I have not seen a photo of those in a long time....

Thanks


----------



## MildBobbySauce

Does anyone know of any good recabling services for grados. The cable on the hemps is a real chonker.


----------



## kmhaynes

elvergun said:


> Imagine owning those and these...


OK, I'll bite:  what model is that?  An RS1 proto-type?


----------



## elvergun (Sep 29, 2020)

kmhaynes said:


> OK, I'll bite:  what model is that?  An RS1 proto-type?


Go to page 2406.


----------



## pbui44

MildBobbySauce said:


> Does anyone know of any good recabling services for grados. The cable on the hemps is a real chonker.



Ask @Reima about recabling your Hemps.


----------



## Sherwood (Sep 30, 2020)

elvergun said:


> Imagine owning those and these...



It's the good life, I tell ya'.

I previously owned one of the last pair of HP2i, Joe Grado-era HP2 headphones that were further upgraded by a 90+-year-old-Joe.  The process of getting them upgraded was harrowing, but he replaced the cables to dual-entry JGSUWBR, replaced the pads with what I believe are very similar to the upgraded pads Todd sells, and further doped the driver and the housing.  They sounded absolutely spectacular.

The prototype RS1 above are still in my posession, and are very cool.  They use the "pink" driver of early SR100, but predate the actual production run of the RS1.  There are a few photos of the stylized button being used on later RS1 pairs, but this was before they even developed the gimbals or the wood boxes for the original RS1, so they come with an HP1000-era gimbal, headband, and box.  I've looked for years and I've not found any evidence of an earlier wood headphone from Grado.

They obviously sound stupendous.


----------



## elvergun

Sherwood said:


> It's the good life, I tell ya'.
> 
> I previously owned one of the last pair of HP2i, Joe Grado-era HP2 headphones that were further upgraded by a 90+-year-old-Joe.  The process of getting them upgraded was harrowing, but he replaced the cables to dual-entry JGSUWBR, replaced the pads with what I believe are very similar to the upgraded pads Todd sells, and further doped the driver and the housing.  They sounded absolutely spectacular.
> 
> ...



They should release a limited edition version of that model (with removable cables, of course).


----------



## buffalobill

@carboncopy  Are the 225 warmer sounding than other Grado´s?


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Gone and bought an ex-demo Dave and M Scaler from a UK HiFi Dealer this evening 

Will be interesting how my GS3000e's are going to sound now !  

And will be interesting to see how the Dave compares alone and with M Scaler with the Hugo2 connected to the M Scaler with my GS3000e's ! .


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Gone and bought an ex-demo Dave and M Scaler from a UK HiFi Dealer this evening
> 
> Will be interesting how my GS3000e's are going to sound now !
> 
> And will be interesting to see how the Dave compares alone and with M Scaler with the Hugo2 connected to the M Scaler with my GS3000e's ! .


I wont be eating bread and jam the next 6 months it will be bread and water !....still you only live once !


----------



## Gippy (Sep 30, 2020)

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Gone and bought an ex-demo Dave and M Scaler from a UK HiFi Dealer this evening



If I was going to spend nearly $20k MSRP on a source I'd go for an MSB DAC. Chord aesthetics aren't for me. I couldn't imagine spending 10x the price on the source over the headphones, myself. Congrats if you got a deal on them.


----------



## MildBobbySauce

pbui44 said:


> Ask @Reima about recabling your Hemps.


Thanks for the advice. I'll ask him.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Gippy said:


> If I was going to spend nearly $20k MSRP on a source I'd go for an MSB DAC. Chord aesthetics aren't for me. I couldn't imagine spending 10x the price on the source over the headphones, myself. Congrats if you got a deal on them.


Yes the price was excellent with the age of the Dave and M Scaler and remaining Chord warranty.    I have two full blown Chord Choral Speaker Systems (smaller version in UK and the larger version in Spain).  So the Dave and M Scaler are not just for headphones.   If I come a cross a Blu Mk2 ex-demo I will swap this too for my Chord Blu MK1 and sell the M Scaler.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Yes the price was excellent with the age of the Dave and M Scaler and remaining Chord warranty.    I have two full blown Chord Choral Speaker Systems (smaller version in UK and the larger version in Spain).  So the Dave and M Scaler are not just for headphones.   If I come a cross a Blu Mk2 ex-demo I will swap this too for my Chord Blu MK1 and sell the M Scaler.


I also love the Chord Electronics house sound.    I have had my big Chord Choral speaker system in Spain with the QBD76 DAC since 2012.  Love it.  So I decided to build up a smaller speaker system version in the UK.  I love the sound of the Hugo 2 with my GS3000e's.   So will be interesting what the Dave and M Scaler bring to the mix both for my speaker systems and my GS3000e's.


----------



## carboncopy

buffalobill said:


> @carboncopy  Are the 225 warmer sounding than other Grado´s?



That, I can not answer. The only other Grado I have is the Hemp (RS2e is on its way). The Hemp is definitely warmer.


----------



## Walace

Hello ! I ordered the Hemp after reading this thread, I am now a new Grado happy owner, and wanted to thank you !

I really enjoy the sound with iPhone 11 / Vox player and Chord Mojo: 
- clear highs, rich medium, and fast basses (I don't feel it is lacking basses as sometime seen), 
- very involving and a great PRAT, 
- no the most spacial sound, but not bad neither,
- and everything seems to be improving after already 25h of use !
- it is very light and conformtable, I can spend hours listening music without any problem (no hurt, no warm...)
- it's really nice with the wooden cups, even with some plastic pieces and a wire that looks like a hose, but that's not really an issue.
definitely a great headphone that doesn't stand comparison with my Porta pro or Sony WH1000m3, and very different from my Stax L300...





I am already wondering what could be the step up...


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Walace said:


> Hello ! I ordered the Hemp after reading this thread, I am now a new Grado happy owner, and wanted to thank you !
> 
> I really enjoy the sound with iPhone 11 / Vox player and Chord Mojo:
> - clear highs, rich medium, and fast basses (I don't feel it is lacking basses as sometime seen),
> ...


Give them at least 50 to 100 hours burn in, maybe up to 150 hours (like I experienced with the GS3000e's) to reach their full character.


----------



## G0rt

Is it normal to be unimpressed with other headphones after hearing Grados?


----------



## TheMiddleSky

buffalobill said:


> @carboncopy  Are the 225 warmer sounding than other Grado´s?



Definitely not, even 325e would be produce thicker lower mid to bass notes.

Title for "warmer than the rest of Grado" would be for RS1e, and PS500e too I think.

I never tested hemp though.


----------



## carboncopy

G0rt said:


> Is it normal to be unimpressed with other headphones after hearing Grados?



Yes.


----------



## BobG55 (Oct 1, 2020)

G0rt said:


> Is it normal to be unimpressed with other headphones after hearing Grados?


----------



## thebigcanman

Walace said:


> Hello ! I ordered the Hemp after reading this thread, I am now a new Grado happy owner, and wanted to thank you !
> 
> I really enjoy the sound with iPhone 11 / Vox player and Chord Mojo:
> - clear highs, rich medium, and fast basses (I don't feel it is lacking basses as sometime seen),
> ...



Cool setup 

I have a Mojo too but i never used it with my RS2E. Its a little too clean and I find that the better things about the headphones are diminished. I actually prefer them with my audio quest dragon fly red if I am going direct. If I'm using an amp the cavalli tube audio i have then I feed the mojo into that. But I love the Mojo with some of my other cans


----------



## carboncopy

Walace said:


> Hello ! I ordered the Hemp after reading this thread, I am now a new Grado happy owner, and wanted to thank you !
> 
> I really enjoy the sound with iPhone 11 / Vox player and Chord Mojo:
> - clear highs, rich medium, and fast basses (I don't feel it is lacking basses as sometime seen),
> ...



Just watch out! It started for me the same way and I have my third Grado on it’s way


----------



## elvergun

carboncopy said:


> Just watch out! It started for me the same way and I have my third Grado on it’s way


You still have not received the RS2e?   Did they send it via donkey express?


----------



## G0rt

carboncopy said:


> Just watch out! It started for me the same way and I have my third Grado on it’s way



Bloody hell. I wasn't looking for a new addiction.


----------



## carboncopy

elvergun said:


> You still have not received the RS2e?   Did they send it via donkey express?



It comes from UK to Hungary. Yes, somehow it takes two full weeks for a modest 30EUR shipping fee. Next Friday is the estimated arrival.


----------



## Walace

thebigcanman said:


> Cool setup
> 
> I have a Mojo too but i never used it with my RS2E. Its a little too clean and I find that the better things about the headphones are diminished. I actually prefer them with my audio quest dragon fly red if I am going direct. If I'm using an amp the cavalli tube audio i have then I feed the mojo into that. But I love the Mojo with some of my other cans


Interesting, so I might look for a DF red... before the next grado can ! 😉


----------



## carboncopy

https://gradolabs.com/headphones/wireless/item/126-gt220

Something new..


----------



## BobG55 (Oct 2, 2020)

carboncopy said:


> Just watch out! It started for me the same way and I have my third Grado on it’s way



Good on you carboncopy, hope you enjoy them all.  But you‘re 100% correct w/ your warning because I received my GH2 today & am awaiting my PS500e next week.  That’s enough for quite a while though.  I have to apply moderation in my excess [if that makes any sense ]


----------



## kmhaynes (Oct 3, 2020)

BobG55 said:


> Good on you carboncopy, hope you enjoy them all.  But you‘re 100% correct w/ your warning because I received my GH2 today & am awaiting my PS500e next week.  That’s enough for quite a while though.  I have to apply moderation in my excess [if that makes any sense ]


I nearly bought the PS500e but found a pristine used GH2.  I was hesitant about the PS500e after reading several people's description that it is on the dark end of the Grado spectrum.  Very interested to hear your comparison between the two.  I consider my GH2 to be pretty much my end goal headphones.


----------



## 534743

BobG55 said:


> I received my GH2 today & am awaiting my PS500e next week.



Let me know how those compare!


----------



## elvergun

BobG55 said:


> I received my GH2



Cocobolo hoarder.


----------



## BobG55

elvergun said:


> Cocobolo hoarder.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

elvergun said:


> Cocobolo hoarder.



Can you blame him?


----------



## Rebel Chris

Today I visited my local dealer for a Kef ls50 Meta/Wireless 2 demo. (Great speaker)

When I walked into the store I saw the Grado Hemp. I was disappointed about the quality of the wood. It did feel kind of rough and the looks weren't that great. Especially compared to the 325e and ps500 hanging next to it.


----------



## TooFrank

BobG55 said:


> Good on you carboncopy, hope you enjoy them all.  But you‘re 100% correct w/ your warning because I received my GH2 today & am awaiting my PS500e next week.  That’s enough for quite a while though.  I have to apply moderation in my excess [if that makes any sense ]


+1 regarding warnings, I just pulled the trigger and ordered the Hemps.....


----------



## Walace (Oct 3, 2020)

Rebel Chris said:


> Today I visited my local dealer for a Kef ls50 Meta/Wireless 2 demo. (Great speaker)
> 
> When I walked into the store I saw the Grado Hemp. I was disappointed about the quality of the wood. It did feel kind of rough and the looks weren't that great. Especially compared to the 325e and ps500 hanging next to it.


Did you give it a try ?


----------



## Rebel Chris

Yes, sound was good (had a short listen with my phone). Next week I will go back for some extended listening. They had also a Grado White for sale, maybe more tempting than the Hemp.


----------



## Gippy (Oct 4, 2020)

Just came back from the shop. The Hemp is now officially available in Canada! I now own one! Pics and impressions will come later.


----------



## Gippy

Initial impressions: I'll try to be careful with how I phrase things, as some people may have their purchasing decisions influenced by what I put down.

My initial impression at the shop was that the Hemp was awful. The demo setup had a "midrange" row of GH4/RS1e/PS500e and Hemp together. The GH4 was the best of the bunch, while the Hemp to me sounded the worst by far. Against the "Prestige Series" row, I thought the Hemp sounded worse than the SR60e. I would take my $40 KSC35 over the Hemp. There's no treble energy at all, and it's almost as if Grado made a headphone with the "Sennheiser veil". It was indeed a Grado for people who don't like Grado. I thought maybe that's why there's been so much praise for it.

So why did I end up buying it? First off, it's in high demand, so if needed, I could sell it off quickly and recoup most, if not all of my money. Second, I asked the shop if I could try the Hemp with G pads. Contrary to what some people reported, I felt the G pads on the Hemp made it significantly better. I couldn't say if they were better than the GH4, as I didn't have time to put the G pads on the GH4 for an apples-to-apples comparison. Based on the hopeful quick impression with the G pad, I bought it, hoping that I could EQ down the apparent treble spike that was added with the G pads.

I'm now about 20 minutes into listening on the Hemp with G pads on my own rig. Hm... this is strange. On my rig, the the treble sizzle is more prominent. I'm not a huge believer in headphone burn-in, but maybe the headphone needs a bit of time to settle? I also hear a bit of a mids suckout as johanchandy reported when he tried the G pads with the Hemp.

Full review will come in a few days. I feel that ultimately I will give the Hemp a positive review, but I'm not sure if it's a giant killer, as right now I'd recommend the GH4 over it, if you can still find one.


----------



## carboncopy (Oct 4, 2020)

And that's why I bought the RS2e. I am curious about how far it is the Hemp from the Grado house sound. Do I like the Hemp and only the Hemp? It is definitely better as my modded SR225e for sure. I haven't gave too much time to the SR225e but they seem to be fun. Altough they are not as smooth as the Hemp and I don't know if I could live with them as "the phone for music".


----------



## Gippy

carboncopy said:


> I am curious about how far it is the Hemp from the Grado house sound.



Here's my over-generalized hot take: For someone who likes a Prestige model, I don't think the Hemp is the ideal upgrade path. It's a radical departure from the Grado house sound, and reminds me of the RS1e, but at 60% of the RS1e's price. The Hemp/RS1e is the darker flavor path. The RS2e/GH4 is the refinement path. The GS2000e is the extreme conclusion with gobs of treble in your face. The GS3000e/PS2000e use a different driver and has a tuning somewhere between the RS2e/GH4 and GS2000e.


----------



## 534743

Gippy said:


> Here's my over-generalized hot take: For someone who likes a Prestige model, I don't think the Hemp is the ideal upgrade path. It's a radical departure from the Grado house sound, and reminds me of the RS1e, but at 60% of the RS1e's price. The Hemp/RS1e is the darker flavor path. The RS2e/GH4 is the refinement path. The GS2000e is the extreme conclusion with gobs of treble in your face. The GS3000e/PS2000e use a different driver and has a tuning somewhere between the RS2e/GH4 and GS2000e.



Could we compile a list or table with different headphone traits so people get a hint to how a certain Grado will sound compared to others?

Traits could be something like sub bass, bass, lower mids, higher mids, treble, soundstage... maybe add how the different cushions would change the sound.

It would be quite some work to create such a table but hey we're talking about Grados here all day long anyway?


----------



## carboncopy

paraphernalia said:


> Could we compile a list or table with different headphone traits so people get a hint to how a certain Grado will sound compared to others?
> 
> Traits could be something like sub bass, bass, lower mids, higher mids, treble, soundstage... maybe add how the different cushions would change the sound.
> 
> It would be quite some work to create such a table but hey we're talking about Grados here all day long anyway?



Do you know this?

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hug...ur-own-comparisons-here-thanks-giogio.808325/


----------



## Oddiofyl

Just wanted to thank the folks at Grado for their awesome support.....


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Rebel Chris said:


> Today I visited my local dealer for a Kef ls50 Meta/Wireless 2 demo. (Great speaker)
> 
> When I walked into the store I saw the Grado Hemp. I was disappointed about the quality of the wood. It did feel kind of rough and the looks weren't that great. Especially compared to the 325e and ps500 hanging next to it.


I'll agree with you that The Hemp doesn't have the radiant beauty of Cocobolo or Mahogony. Its more of a utilitarian aesthetic. Love the sound tho


----------



## BobG55

The Hemp might have an “utilitarian aesthetic” Joaquin but it begs the proverbial question : how does it do with guitars ?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

BobG55 said:


> The Hemp might have an “utilitarian aesthetic” Joaquin but it begs the proverbial question : how does it do with guitars ?


Y'know I think I read something about that, somewhere earlier in the thread. Can't remember that guy's name . . .


----------



## ESL-1 (Oct 4, 2020)

Just to add my opinion that the Hemp just like any Grado I have tried (many) needs some burn in before you really hear what it sounds like.  Minimum IMHO is over 50 hours and prefer to recommend 100 hours.  Yes, the Hemp is taking a side road sound wise but I think more people will enjoy the departure and add to it's desirability.  I like mine quite a lot now that it has a good amount of play time on it.  And yes, it will not be for everyone but that is the case with every single headphone I have ever heard or owned, it is still a very personal decision.  As said, that applies to every headphone you may listen to.  To hear a demo on any brand or model of headphone that does not have sufficient playtime regardless of price range will not be a true test.  Right now I have been breaking in a brand new Meze Empyrean and at first I would have just put them down as not for me in any way.  Now a week later and a minimum of over 12 hours a day playing it is totally different and a world better.  My Sony MDR-ZR1 has over 300 hours on it and it continues to improve sonically.


----------



## elvergun (Oct 4, 2020)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I'll agree with you that The Hemp doesn't have the radiant beauty of Cocobolo or Mahogony. Its more of a utilitarian aesthetic. Love the sound tho



I think it is a beautiful looking model.   It is light and it feels good to the touch (the surface is very smooth).

I also thought it sounded as good as the RS2e.   Two thumbs up, in my opinion.


----------



## elvergun

ESL-1 said:


> Yes, *the Hemp is taking a side road sound wise* but I think more people will enjoy the departure and add to it's desirability.  I like mine quite a lot now that it has a good amount of play time on it.



I just don't hear this great departure you and Gippy are talking about.   



ESL-1 said:


> And yes, it will not be for everyone



It is for anyone who likes Grado, IMO.


----------



## Gippy (Oct 4, 2020)

ESL-1 said:


> Just to add my opinion that the Hemp just like any Grado I have tried (many) needs some burn in before you really hear what it sounds like.



Yeah that's why I'm going to give it a week before I post my full review. Don't worry, I think it'll be a positive one  



elvergun said:


> I just don't hear this great departure you and Gippy are talking about.



There's a massive drop between 5k-6k which is partly due to the pads. The higher-end models are completely the opposite: they have a spike in that range, especially the ones with G pads. Compared side by side, this results in almost a 20dB swing, a jarring difference. It's as though Grado heard the buzz about their headphones being treble monsters and designed a headphone at the other end of the spectrum. Which is smart, because now they're getting sales from those who would've otherwise avoided this model, while those who are more into the traditional sound signature have plenty of other models to choose from.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Gippy said:


> There's a massive drop between 5k-6k which is partly due to the pads.



Interesting. I wish that same site had some FR graphs for other Grados (measured by the same process). That would be enlightening for this topic. Similarly to elvergun, I dont hear some sharp distinction with The Hemps either, but I'd believe it if the measurements said that was the case. 

What would someone listen to in order to notice a treble dip like that ? I don't really know what different frequencies actually sound like  ---- to me there's bass, and there's above the bass.


----------



## elvergun

Gippy said:


> *There's a massive drop between 5k-6k which is partly due to the pads.* The higher-end models are completely the opposite: they have a spike in that range, especially the ones with G pads. Compared side by side, this results in almost a 20dB swing, a jarring difference. It's as though Grado heard the buzz about their headphones being treble monsters and designed a headphone at the other end of the spectrum. Which is smart, because now they're getting sales from those who would've otherwise avoided this model, while those who are more into the traditional sound signature have plenty of other models to choose from.



I didn't hear that _massive drop..._then again, I hate the F pads, so I took them off as soon as I got the Hemp.   I didn't hear a massive drop with L or G pads.   I compared the Hemp to the RS2e, and while I could hear a difference in the highs, it was not a jarring difference (using L pads). 

I returned my Hemp because it was very similar to my RS2e, not because Grado took a totally different approach with this new model.    I'm not saying that they sound identical though.    I hear a bigger difference in signature between the GH2 and the RS2 (enough of a difference that I might keep both).


----------



## Gippy

My personal 6k torture test track is Radiorama - Let Me Be. The piercing hi-hat makes this impossible to enjoy on the GS2000e. But on the Hemp, the hi-hat is almost muted.


----------



## elvergun

Gippy said:


> My personal 6k torture test track is Radiorama - Let Me Be. The piercing hi-hat makes this impossible to enjoy on the GS2000e. But on the Hemp, the hi-hat is almost muted.



Try listening to that song with the GS2000 with F pads...'cause it is Sunday and we've got nothing better to do.


----------



## Gippy

I currently have the Hemp, the GS2000e and the GS3000e all plugged into my amp at the same time. This will be fun... and yes, the GS2000e undergoes a huge transformation with the F pads. It's no longer a treble cannon!


----------



## TooFrank

elvergun said:


> I didn't hear that _massive drop..._then again, I hate the F pads, so I took them off as soon as I got the Hemp.   I didn't hear a massive drop with L or G pads.   I compared the Hemp to the RS2e, and while I could hear a difference in the highs, it was not a jarring difference (using L pads).
> 
> I returned my Hemp because it was very similar to my RS2e, not because Grado took a totally different approach with this new model.    I'm not saying that they sound identical though.    I hear a bigger difference in signature between the GH2 and the RS2 (enough of a difference that I might keep both).


Is it possible for you to put some words of the difference between gh2 and hemp? (I have the former and just ordered the latter - but just curious)


----------



## Philimon

elvergun said:


> I think it is a beautiful looking model.   It is light and it feels good to the touch (the surface is very smooth).
> 
> I also thought it sounded as good as the RS2e.   Two thumbs up, in my opinion.



Could you be more specific on how Hemp sounds as good as RS2e? Maybe I missed your comparison earlier in thread - there is a lot of junk to filter... 



Gippy said:


> Initial impressions: I'll try to be careful with how I phrase things, as some people may have their purchasing decisions influenced by what I put down.
> 
> My initial impression at the shop was that the Hemp was awful. The demo setup had a "midrange" row of GH4/RS1e/PS500e and Hemp together. The GH4 was the best of the bunch, while the Hemp to me sounded the worst by far. Against the "Prestige Series" row, I thought the Hemp sounded worse than the SR60e. I would take my $40 KSC35 over the Hemp. There's no treble energy at all, and it's almost as if Grado made a headphone with the "Sennheiser veil". It was indeed a Grado for people who don't like Grado. I thought maybe that's why there's been so much praise for it.
> 
> ...



Perhaps with more treble on your home rig the stock pads may be better appreciated, or any of the other less extreme than G-pads.


----------



## elvergun (Oct 4, 2020)

TooFrank said:


> Is it possible for you to put some words of the difference between gh2 and hemp? (I have the former and just ordered the latter - but just curious)



The highs of the Hemp and the GH2 are more similar to each other than to the RS2e.   The RS2e is a little brighter...the highs are more extended.    The Hemp's highs fall somewhere in between those of the GH2 and the RS2e.   I don't have the Hemp with me anymore, but I remember thinking that the bass was almost identical to the RS2e's (after the Hemp had some break in time).   The GH2 has more mid-bass, while the RS2e has more sub-bass.    Mids are about the same on all three models.    The differences are not night and day in quantity.   I used L pads (I have multiple original L pads with me) when comparing these models.  The differences became closer to night and day when I compared headphones with L and with G pads.


----------



## railcannon

ESL-1 said:


> I have an earlier Lyr, (not the Lyr3) which I found it to work quite nicely with all the Grados that I tried.  It is fairly powerful, have not run into any noise issues.  If you wanted me to try a particular Grado let me know and if I have it I will try it.  I currently have the following model Grados at home:  SR60e, GH3, Hemp, RS2, GH1, GH2, PS500e, RS1 vintage, GS2000e, GS3000e, PS2000e.


Wow, I really envy your mint grade old buttoned RS1.
I don't know if anyone can sell me the old mint grade buttoned RS1.


----------



## richie60

Wasn't using my PS500E headphones much these days so decided to build a little vinyl rig in the office.


----------



## j0val

Gippy said:


> I currently have the Hemp, the GS2000e and the GS3000e all plugged into my amp at the same time. This will be fun... and yes, the GS2000e undergoes a huge transformation with the F pads. It's no longer a treble cannon!



Any impressions between the GS3000e and GH4?


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

carboncopy said:


> https://gradolabs.com/headphones/wireless/item/126-gt220
> 
> Something new..



How come no one has commented on this?  I know they don't give much details on them other than ~6hrs a charge and 5-6 recharges with the case, standard 20-20KHz frequency response (probably baseed on the BT protocol if I had to guess).  But if they can manage to keep the Grado "house sound" I'm very interested.  I'm the first to admit that the GW-100 with the modified S-Pads have a fairly bumpy frequency response, but they are so fun to listen to and portable!  I'd love a pair of these for work or traveling!


----------



## Gippy (Oct 6, 2020)

j0val said:


> Any impressions between the GS3000e and GH4?



Don't own a GH4, only demoed it at the shop, so I can't make a direct comparison. But I felt the GH4 was the ultimate refinement of the "standard" Grado sound signature. It had a larger wooden chamber than the RS2e and was only priced $50 USD higher. Anything higher and you're playing with the 50mm drivers which are tuned differently. Going up, the RS1e is difficult to fairly assess because I'd need to sit down, pad swap and demo longer to make a conclusion about that one. (The RS1e is the only 50mm model with stock L pads, thus it sounds very different.) So I felt the GH4 was a safe suggestion for those who like the Prestige models.

As for the Hemp, I've ordered a number of Geekria pads that will arrive in a few days, so I'll be pad rolling to see how it fares.


----------



## carboncopy (Oct 6, 2020)

RS2e arrived today. I compared quickly with the Hemp, but these are just first impressions.
- the G pad is not a good match on either of these phones
- the stock Grado pad is better on the RS2e as the beautiful audio leather pads
- RS2e has more treble, but not in a distribing way. Actually - because of the clearer highs it is less congested as the Hemp.
- Bass and dynamics on the RS2e are also really good*
- the Hemp is definitely more sensitive

Both cans are driven balanced from my Pathos InPol Ear. I thought it is an overkill for the Grado (10W/32Ohm), but who knows? The whole system sound just sublime as it is.

* The thing is, I have small ears. Which means even with the RS2e stock pad - my ears almost fit in. There is actually a sweet spot for the Grado (it's the same with Hemp). A bit further back pushed  the midrange opens up even more, quite easy to hear. Now, in this position - and because I have small ears - my ears are snugging almost completly in the pad. Which means they are almost touching the driver > similar distance as with the F cushion. Very close. Now, at the front there is a bit more space as opposed to using the "F". That sits flat on the ear. In the end because of my small ears I get the same bass on the RS2e with the stock pad as with the Hemp. Just more space. I tried the RS2e pads on the Hemp, same. Bass, slam, dynamics remain, but more space.

As a first impression I like the RS2e more and I am glad I bought them


----------



## elvergun

carboncopy said:


> RS2e arrived today. I compared quickly with the Hemp, but these are just first impressions.
> - the G pad is not a good match on either of these phones
> - the stock Grado pad is better on the RS2e as the beautiful audio leather pads
> - RS2e has more treble, but not in a distribing way. Actually - because of the clearer highs it is less congested as the Hemp.
> ...



I'm glad you finally got it.

More pics!!!


----------



## carboncopy

elvergun said:


> I'm glad you finally got it.
> 
> More pics!!!



Thanks! Yesterday it was more then 700km away according to the tracking and then suddenly itt arrived today.

Forgot to mention, that the Hemp “F” pads are too loose on the RS2e. They almost fall off, definitely not secure enough to use them.

As for pics...it’s past 10 p.m.here and I listen to music by dim light...but anyway


----------



## thebigcanman

carboncopy said:


> Thanks! Yesterday it was more then 700km away according to the tracking and then suddenly itt arrived today.
> 
> Forgot to mention, that the Hemp “F” pads are too loose on the RS2e. They almost fall off, definitely not secure enough to use them.
> 
> As for pics...it’s past 10 p.m.here and I listen to music by dim light...but anyway



Very nice. 

Can I ask what sort of hifi system you're running in the background there?


----------



## carboncopy

thebigcanman said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Can I ask what sort of hifi system you're running in the background there?



I posted a picture from the whole system on page 2860


----------



## thebigcanman

carboncopy said:


> I posted a picture from the whole system on page 2860



Awesome. Honestly, I was hoping that it would be that type of system. 

The reason I am so drawn to Grado headphones is because they remind me of my old hifi system that I had to sell because I moved countries. 

That whole system was based around a Garrard 301, but it was always SET amps and high efficiency speakers from Zu Audio, then a big pair of Altec 604s, and of course, my beloved Quad ESL-57s. 

The Grado's have come the closest to reproducing that sound - with the same dynamics, texture and tone that you can only get from that kind of system. 

Headphones never seem to go in that direction - I think because so many headphone listeners are obsessed with measurements and gauging quality from a graph zzzz


----------



## carboncopy (Oct 7, 2020)

Well, I had before the Wolf von Langa speakers Avantgarde, Rethm, Audio Note “E”...all high sensitivity designs. Because they are more immidiate, alive and dynamic in sound. Those watt hungry complex ones...the music can not escape from them (to my ears).

Actually I bought my first Grado in part because of this:



Thats, and because I can sell the Hemp if I don’t like it. But...I liked it a lot.


----------



## Nicolas from France (Oct 7, 2020)

Hello all  Is it worth the upgrade from the sr325e to the PS500e? If yes in what way? Thanks


----------



## 534743 (Oct 7, 2020)

Nicolas from France said:


> Hello all  Is it worth the upgrade from the sr325e to the PS500e? If yes in what way? Thanks



I think the PS500e is not an upgrade for the SR325e but a bonus. You can have both and be happy. The 500e has a way more calmer and compact sound compared to the SRs. It still sounds very much like a Grado but toned down to "normal" levels. So someone who is not used to the Grado sound probably wouldn't mind the 500e, mostly because of the less intensive highs. I like my 500e very much. It's especially nice for rock music which can be a little overwhelming with an SR (all a matter of taste, i know!).

(But you could as well try out other pads/cushions to get that "calmed down" effect before you invest in a new headphone)


----------



## Nicolas from France

A shop near me has both in stock ( PS500e and Sr325e). I already have the SR80e which i really like. What are the pros and cons of G-Cushions on SR325e? Just as a FYi i listen to mainly orhcestral music and jazz.


----------



## 534743

Nicolas from France said:


> A shop near me has both in stock ( PS500e and Sr325e). I already have the SR80e which i really like. What are the pros and cons of G-Cushions on SR325e? Just as a FYi i listen to mainly orhcestral music and jazz.



For classic and jazz i'd probably get the RS2e and not the PS500e. But i guess you should just try it out at your local store and see what you like better with your favorite music.

From what i have read on here and by my own experiments with g-cushions i think most Grados are best with the cushion they came with. Generally you get more soundstage and an overall thinner sound (especially in lows and mids) with g-cushions. But don't take my word for it and try it out.

Please note that if you try out headphones at the store that they might not be burnt in enough and might not sound their best.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Nicolas from France said:


> A shop near me has both in stock ( PS500e and Sr325e). I already have the SR80e which i really like. What are the pros and cons of G-Cushions on SR325e? Just as a FYi i listen to mainly orhcestral music and jazz.


For orchestral music especially, you might find you prefer the G cushions. Those huge earcups fill up with sound for a cool effect. For rock I prefer the regular cushions and their in your face energy. 

Its a pretty low cost, low risk experiment to try some out.


----------



## Gippy (Oct 11, 2020)

*Hemp Review*





All prices are in Canadian retail price because I don't feel like looking up the American price for everything. The Hemp in Canada is *$600.* Sorry if you were hoping for a weed joke.

*BUILD*

Weighs 240g without cable. As a comparison... SR80e: 230g; GS2000e: 270g; GS3000e: 330g; SR325e: 350g; PS1000e: 500g
Wooden cups seem smaller than the RS2e. 80% of it is hemp, while the last 20% facing the ear is maple.
The engraving on the medallions was sharp.
8-conductor cable had a few creases out of the box.
Headband is good. Other brands may look nicer, but they're made of plastic or non-malleable metal. Grado headbands may be finely adjusted through bending, which is great because heads aren't entirely symmetrical. When someone complains about this, they just don't get it.
Visible glue marks on the plastic edge of the driver, where it's attached to the wooden cup. This is different than other wooden models, which have a small gap between the edge and the wood, and no visible glue.
*TEST SETUP*

Source: PC 24/192 PCM Realtek optical out -> Hosa Pro 5ft optical cable [$30] -> Topping D90 DAC (Filter 1) [$920] -> Monoprice Premier 1.5ft XLR cable [$8]. I'm using optical input because my Topping D90's USB input blew up.
Amplifier: iFi Pro iCAN [$2500], solid state mode, gain 9dB. ASP EQ: XBass 10Hz, 3D 90/60+.
Hemp tested via 1/4" adapter. This is better than using the Pro iCAN's 1/8" out, which has automatic IEMatch.

*PAD ROLLING*

With 7 different pads at my disposal, all with their own characteristics, it's time to listen away! I'll list 3 criteria: _bass, treble,_ and _full,_ on a scale of -5 to +5. 0 is ideal for my taste, so the closer to 0, the better, but note that 0 isn't necessarily perfect. Shifting from 0 leans toward too little or too much. _Full_ is my subjective opinion on how thin or how veiled the overall sound is. All tests were done with no EQ and no ASP from my Pro iCAN. (We'll cover EQ results later.)

*Grado F (stock)*
_Bass: +3
Treble: -4
Full: +5_

Yuck. This is so veiled! It amazes me that people prefer this sound signature. I'm reminded of the Audio-Technica M50x, but I think even the M50x was brighter than this. This is the sound signature for people who typically hate Grado. To me, the stock Hemp sounded so poor at the shop that I almost didn't buy it at all. The SR60e sounds better than this.

*Grado S ($15)*
_Bass: +2
Treble: -2
Full: +3_

Even though these pads cover the driver, it's somehow less veiled than the Grado F. There's still a bit of a significant veil, though. However, for me, the Grado S had a more agreeable sound. Treble is still reduced, though it doesn't feel like there's a canyon of missing treble.

*Grado L ($30)*
_Bass: -1
Treble: -1
Full: +1_

Yikes, the foam is so coarse and rough. But with these, the Hemp actually sounds like a Grado. The drivers are still tuned a bit dark, though, and it's no longer a bassy headphone. It sounds like a less resolving RS2e or GH4. Not bad, but they're about to be beaten hard by...

*Geekria L ($18)*
_Bass: 0
Treble: +1
Full: 0_

WOW! This was an absolute shocker. Not only is the Geekria L cheaper than the Grado L, it sounds better, and has softer foam! This is the only Geekria pad with two foam densities. But it's not an exact knockoff: the diameter of the Grado L pad is 75mm, while the diameter of the Geekria L is 80mm. It somehow makes a huge difference. This is the best pad for the Hemp unless you are super treble sensitive, and if you own one, you should go on Amazon now and order a pair. Now I'm curious as to how the Geekria L performs on other Grados! Here, I'll give you the link: [ .com, .ca ]

*Geekria "LL" ($17)*
_Bass: +2
Treble: -1
Full: +2_

These are interesting in that they have no official equivalent. They have almost the same thickness as the L pads, but are one density, and the tapering is steep, so everything sounds closer. The bass is quite prominent and leaks into the mids, but because the driver is exposed and a little further away, it's not as veiled as the Grado F or S. I would say that if you actually enjoy the Grado F sound signature, try these, as I think the slight bass loss is worth the extra clarity. And it's more comfortable, too!

*Grado G ($70)*
_Bass: -2
Treble: +3
Full: -1_

Eep, that's expensive! Well, they are the most comfortable pads of the bunch. Putting these on gives a vast soundstage, but introduces the much-maligned 5k-6k treble spike. However, it's not as nasty as the GS2000e. This is the EQers pad, as using this pad to EQ will allow a wider range of tweaking than with the other pads.

*Geekria G ($19)*
_Bass: +3
Treble: -2
Full: +4_

Unlike the Geekria L, which is a superior version of the Grado L, the Geekria G is rather disappointing. It's only one foam density, and the tapering isn't as steep. The Grado G has 0.3mm of foam from the driver until it starts tapering, while the Geekria G starts at 0.8mm, forming a tunnel. This causes more bass to be forced through, causing this to be just as bassy as the Grado F. Without the soundstage of the Grado G, this feels more like a super-sized Geekria LL. Note that when I briefly owned the Beautiful Audio G pads, they were constructed in a similar manner with a prominent "tunnel", and they sounded similar to this.

*Ranking:* Geekria L > Grado L > Geekria "LL" > Grado G > Grado S > Geekria G > Grado F

*VS GH4 ($750)*

I don't own the GH4, so this is off memory when I was comparing the Hemp/GH4/RS2e/RS1e/PS500e together at the shop. (I felt the GH4 won that shootout, which is why I'm only comparing the Hemp to it.) I think the GH4 with Grado L pads is still better than the Hemp with Geekria L pads due to the slightly extra sparkle and clarity. The Hemp isn't a giant killer, so I'll maintain that if you can afford the RS2e ($700), spend $50 extra and get the GH4. The GH4 I feel is the ultimate refinement of the traditional Grado house sound, but won't pierce your ears with treble like the non-EQ Statement models. The GH4 also has a larger wooden cup than the Hemp, RS2e, and even the RS1e. The GH4 is getting hard to find, but I'd take it over the Hemp because it doesn't cost that much more. You can always muffle the brighter GH4 sound with different pads, but you can't make the Hemp as clear as the GH4 without EQ.

*VS GS3000e ($2500)*

This doesn't seem like a fair comparison given that the GS3000e is more than quadruple the cost, but let's do it anyway. I've always maintained that the GS3000e has Grado's most technical driver that's ripe for EQ, as it has actual sub-bass.  As using EQ is best with the Grado G, I didn't attempt EQ with any other pad, as other pads trade some comfort for a non-EQ sound tweak. After a few days of tweaking, as well as using my amp's ASP settings (XBass 10hz, 3D 90/60+), I could EQ the Hemp to sound shockingly close to the GS3000e. The GS3000e still had significantly better bass extension and visceral impact, and flexes its resolving capability with many instruments at once, but if I had to put a percentage on it, I think my EQ'd Hemp is about 70% as good as my EQ'd GS3000e, and is better than the stock GS3000e. For less than one-quarter the price, that's incredible.


*BONUS - GS3000e with Geekria L, no EQ: *This is really nice! It's a better match for the GS3000e than the Grado G if you don't intend to EQ, and is noticeably clearer than the Hemp with Geekria L. This all but confirms that the Grado G adds the 5k-6k treble spike to every model, no matter what the tuning is, so it's inherently a flawed pad that must be corrected with EQ. Whoever designed the Geekria L should get a raise, because now I suspect it's better than the Grado L on every single model.
*CONCLUSION*

Well, that was fun. I'll probably still eventually sell it, as the GS3000e remains my daily driver. But I now understand the hype for this headphone and why there was so much praise for it. It was squarely targeted at those who wouldn't have otherwise bought Grado. At stock, I think the Hemp sounds terrible, which is a dissenting opinion compared to others who have reviewed it. But with a bit of pad rolling, you can still transform this to sound Grado-ish, but without the aggressive treble. Hopefully this gives you a bit of insight, as most reviewers don't entertain the idea of pad rolling at all. What would've been a scathing review turned out much differently.

I think a 3.5 out of 5 is appropriate, because I'd give the GH4 and GS3000e a 4/5. (The GS3000e is awesome but it's a flawed model with a wonky stock tuning.)


----------



## ESL-1

Gippy said:


> I currently have the Hemp, the GS2000e and the GS3000e all plugged into my amp at the same time. This will be fun... and yes, the GS2000e undergoes a huge transformation with the F pads. It's no longer a treble cannon!




They look so nestled and comfy together as you have them.  Good listens all.  Enjoy............


----------



## G0rt

Since HF2 and GS2000e arrived, everything else has fallen out of the rotation. New happy place...

Rolled Grado g cush back onto HF2, and love the punch, clarity and air with much of my musics, even relatively bass heavy lists, Michael Manring, Tony Levin, Jaco Pastorius, Stanley Clark.

I rolled several tube sets, ending with 6N3P-DR in Mjolnir2, and their fairly clinical quality does well with the Grados, fed by a warmish OG Gumby.


I wonder how Grados do with the latest Modius/Magnius stack from Schiit. 

Not the raw simplicity of an RA1, but still chippy in nature, vs elaborate, discrete topologies like Mjolnir, Lyr, Jot, Asgard, Valhalla.


----------



## DavidKoron

Hi GRADO fans
I just joined in the Head-Fi, and find this fantastic club.
Post some GRADOs I own or have listened to for while (more than weeks).
I also have heard some other GRADOs but not for long, so may not have much impression on those.


----------



## Hopeless Audiophile

Hi! Just bought Grado SR80e, using for about a month now.
Its a better listening experience than my beyerdynamic dt770 pro but I cant listen to it for 2+ hrs straight due to (i think high end/treble fatigue)

Do you think its worth the upgrade to RS2e if I’m just using it with Spotify? No amps or whatsover
I have no plans on buying headphones amp too. Hehe


----------



## 534743

Hopeless Audiophile said:


> Hi! Just bought Grado SR80e, using for about a month now.
> Its a better listening experience than my beyerdynamic dt770 pro but I cant listen to it for 2+ hrs straight due to (i think high end/treble fatigue)
> 
> Do you think its worth the upgrade to RS2e if I’m just using it with Spotify? No amps or whatsover
> I have no plans on buying headphones amp too. Hehe



The RS2e is definitely sounding "rounder" and less fatigueing but you should try to demo it first with your equipment and see if you like what you hear.


----------



## 534743

Look what the cat dragged in! A Nubsound LITTLE BEAR for 99 bucks. A mobile amp with tubes. I just thought i'd give it a try and i can always send it back if i don't like it. My first tests were surprising. Compared to my Oppo HA-2 i got more soundstage, basses with "more flow" and an overall "cozy" listening experience. Only time will tell if i get annoyed or bored by this effect. But now i will burn in that bear a little before i make any more judgments.


----------



## Gippy

Hopeless Audiophile said:


> Hi! Just bought Grado SR80e ... but I cant listen to it for 2+ hrs straight due to (i think high end/treble fatigue) Do you think its worth the upgrade to RS2e ... No amps or whatsoverI have no plans on buying headphones amp too. Hehe



If you're not going to use an amp, my suggestion is to experiment with pad rolling, as that's one of the best features of a Grado. Try the Geekria G as that's a bassy pad.


----------



## Gippy (Oct 8, 2020)

Here's a closer comparison of the Geekria L pad and the Grado L pad. The Geekria L has two faint white glue lines on the side, so it appears that the Geekria L is produced by gluing three pieces of foam together. The Grado L's transition from coarse to soft foam is seamless. The Geekria L has a diameter of 80mm, while the Grado L has a diameter of 75mm. The Geekria L is softer overall, and I preferred it over the Grado L on all four of my Grados (SR225i/Hemp/GS2000e/GS3000e). Amazing.


----------



## 534743

Gippy said:


> Here's a closer comparison of the Geekria L pad and the Grado L pad. The Geekria L has two faint white glue lines on the side, so it appears that the Geekria L is produced by gluing three pieces of foam together. The Grado L's transition from coarse to soft foam is seamless. The Geekria L has a diameter of 80mm, while the Grado L has a diameter of 75mm. The Geekria L is softer overall, and I preferred it over the Grado L on all four of my Grados (SR225i/Hemp/GS2000e/GS3000e). Amazing.



I might add that the Geekria L pads i had fell apart when washed with warm soap water while the original Grado pads stayed intact.


----------



## Gippy

Yeah, washing them would certainly loosen the glue and destroy the pad.


----------



## Philimon

Gippy said:


> Here's a closer comparison of the Geekria L pad and the Grado L pad. The Geekria L has two faint white glue lines on the side, so it appears that the Geekria L is produced by gluing three pieces of foam together. The Grado L's transition from coarse to soft foam is seamless. The Geekria L has a diameter of 80mm, while the Grado L has a diameter of 75mm. The Geekria L is softer overall, and I preferred it over the Grado L on all four of my Grados (SR225i/Hemp/GS2000e/GS3000e). Amazing.



Nice observations.

IME Grado L-pads also have some quality control issues. There are inconsistencies between L-pads where some will have a wider layer of soft or dense foam, or a layer may even be off-angle.


----------



## jshaevitz

Hi all. I have been using the EarZonk G cushions with my modded 225's and love them. They are a few years old now and are getting a bit degraded. It seems earzonk is no longer made (unless I am wrong). What is the best current similar replacement? Thanks.


----------



## Damien Grief (Oct 8, 2020)

Hey guys. I have a pair of Grado PS500e that I like quite a bit but I was curious about the new limited edition Hemp headphones. I've read a few reviews, but was wondering how they compare to the Professional Series (specifically the 500e if anyone has compared). I've wanted a wood-based Grado for a while and the Hemp ones seem like a good option at their cheap-ish price.


----------



## TooFrank

Gippy said:


> *Hemp Review*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gippy said:


> *Grado G ($70)*
> _Bass: -2
> Treble: +3
> Full: -1_
> ...


Thanks for the nice pad-rolling review I am looking forward to receiving the Hemps tomorrow, so will do some comparisons myself. However, I also have the GS2ke so was curious to ask if you tried the Geekria L pads on them too?


----------



## TooFrank (Oct 8, 2020)

TooFrank said:


> Thanks for the nice pad-rolling review I am looking forward to receiving the Hemps tomorrow, so will do some comparisons myself. However, I also have the GS2ke so was curious to ask if you tried the Geekria L pads on them too?


FWIW: Just ordered the Geekria L pads for the Hemps to come....also a set for my GH2 or HF3 It never stops.....


----------



## Gippy (Oct 11, 2020)

TooFrank said:


> However, I also have the GS2ke so was curious to ask if you tried the Geekria L pads on them too?



Yes, but it's bass shy. Being the thinnest-sounding stock Grado I own, I also tried the Geekria "LL" on them. Different flavor, but overall, I think it's a better fit unless you want ultimate clarity. (It's still a +2 on my full scale.) But the Hemp w/Geekria L sounds better than the GS2000e w/Geekria L.

I was an early adopter of the GS2000e because I liked the GS1000i and wanted Grado's new wooden flagship. The model launched in May 2016, and I bought mine in December. As stated in my GS2000e vs GS3000e review, the GS2000e is a black sheep. The treble grain I hear on the GS2000e isn't on any of my other models. Whether the grain is distortion, I don't know, as I can't measure it.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Damien Grief said:


> Hey guys. I have a pair of Grado PS500e that I like quite a bit but I was curious about the new limited edition Hemp headphones. I've read a few reviews, but was wondering how they compare to the Professional Series (specifically the 500e if anyone has compared). I've wanted a wood-based Grado for a while and the Hemp ones seem like a good option at their cheap-ish price.


I've never heard the PS500e but I am bound by the rules of this forum to advise anyone who asks to buy a Hemp 😎.


----------



## Damien Grief

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I've never heard the PS500e but I am bound by the rules of this forum to advise anyone who asks to buy a Hemp 😎.



Haha. It's very tempting. I love both of the Grados I own and those Hemp headphones are beautiful.


----------



## ESL-1 (Oct 8, 2020)

ATTACH]





Hopeless Audiophile said:


> Hi! Just bought Grado SR80e, using for about a month now.
> Its a better listening experience than my beyerdynamic dt770 pro but I cant listen to it for 2+ hrs straight due to (i think high end/treble fatigue)
> 
> Do you think its worth the upgrade to RS2e if I’m just using it with Spotify? No amps or whatsover
> I have no plans on buying headphones amp too. Hehe



So you do not have an amp, are you using your phone or a DAP to feed the SR80e?  As to the pads you can order a pair of the Grado original flat pads (HP1000) and find the balance change to better suit you.  They might likely feel more comfortable once you have properly adjusted the headbad for optimum fit.  The flat pad idea is based on an experiment I and a good friend of mine did trying the old style flats on several of the midrange Grados and got some interesting and good results.  

I agree with Paraphernalia that considering an inexpensive amp would make a lot of performance sense unless that would be cumbersome in your set up.  The one he mentioned is just as he described.  The Cavalli HTC that Drop did at least one run already is now priced down to $175, a steal for a tube hybrid that gets a good amount of positive feedback.  By chance I did a trade with a buddy for a NecoSoundlab model Portable-V5.  It is a dual mono design that can swing 20 volts.  I got it for about $100 in trade and it really surprised me how overall very nice it is.  Find one and I really think it is another that will make you happy.   If you decide to upgrade phones in the future the amp would be a boon to getting the most out of those.  

Congrats and Good Luck....

PS  I currently own all three of the above mentioned amps although my HTC is the original Cavalli, not the Drop.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Damien Grief said:


> Haha. It's very tempting. I love both of the Grados I own and those Hemp headphones are beautiful.


1) you would probably be able to sell them and get your $$ back if you didn't like them.

2) Gippy has demonstrated upthread that they do not hold up well to the mtssss mtssssss mtssss of dance music. This is a feature not a bug in my book. 

3) Pair them with a Schiit amp and you'll never run out of corny jokes

(They sound great with my Modi / Magni stack for realz)


----------



## Damien Grief

Joaquin Dinero said:


> 1) you would probably be able to sell them and get your $$ back if you didn't like them.
> 
> 2) Gippy has demonstrated upthread that they do not hold up well to the mtssss mtssssss mtssss of dance music. This is a feature not a bug in my book.
> 
> ...



Glad I don't listen to dance music. 

I've been super happy with the Schiit stack since I bought it years ago now. Haven't even remotely felt a desire to upgrade to anything else.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Damien Grief said:


> Glad I don't listen to dance music.
> 
> I've been super happy with the Schiit stack since I bought it years ago now. Haven't even remotely felt a desire to upgrade to anything else.


Yea, I've been ogling some tube amps for awhile, just for the tube experience, but otherwise the Modi/Magni meet all my needs. (But yet I have a bunch of other USB DAC / amps anyway)


----------



## Hopeless Audiophile

Will try changing pads first. 

Currently I'm just using Spotify on iPad and a few Led Zeppelin Flac which is really good on the SR80e.  Thats why my initial thought was "Amp is not important since I'm just using Spotify"

I can set aside $200-300 but I'm only seeing ifi and fiio in my area. 
Also much easier to buy RS2e than researching for Headphone amp. hehe!! 






ESL-1 said:


> ATTACH]
> 
> So you do not have an amp, are you using your phone or a DAP to feed the SR80e?  As to the pads you can order a pair of the Grado original flat pads (HP1000) and find the balance change to better suit you.  They might likely feel more comfortable once you have properly adjusted the headbad for optimum fit.  The flat pad idea is based on an experiment I and a good friend of mine did trying the old style flats on several of the midrange Grados and got some interesting and good results.
> 
> ...


----------



## 40760

Would getting the SR60e or SR80e as a first Grado a better choice?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Hopeless Audiophile said:


> Will try changing pads first.
> 
> Currently I'm just using Spotify on iPad and a few Led Zeppelin Flac which is really good on the SR80e.  Thats why my initial thought was "Amp is not important since I'm just using Spotify"


I would say its not so much about where your music files come from, but whether the power output of your device is enough to drive your headphones to the volume level that you want. My Hemp and 325e have no trouble running from a tablet or laptop. But I use amps because I like having cool toys. 😎 

ZEP RULES 4 EVAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Damien Grief

palestofwhite said:


> Would getting the SR60e or SR80e as a first Grado a better choice?



The SR80e is a slightly better headphone. If you can budget for it, it's worth it. If not, the SR60e is still a great headphone and will get you most of the same sound. You really can't go wrong either way.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Damien Grief said:


> The SR80e is a slightly better headphone. If you can budget for it, it's worth it. If not, the SR60e is still a great headphone and will get you most of the same sound. You really can't go wrong either way.


This ^. 
I would add that 60s and 80s are available on Ebay all the time and its not hard to find an excellent condition 80e for less than a new 60e.


----------



## bmn1251

Looking at possibly getting my first par of grado. Havent heard any grado before, but have heard a lot about them. It seems like the hemp could be worth checking out. For referance, i like a warmish sound, but with still a good amount of detail,space, and depth. What other options are there like that for grado?


----------



## Gippy

Hemp with the Geekria "LL" pad which is the larger donut pad. If you want it less warm, go with the Geekria L pad which I feel is the best pad for it. The stock F pad doesn't give much depth at all.


----------



## elvergun

Hopeless Audiophile said:


> I can set aside $200-300 but I'm only seeing ifi and fiio in my area.
> Also much easier to buy RS2e than researching for Headphone amp. hehe!!



I think you will get greater improvement by getting the RS2e instead of an amp.  

The SR80 is good...the RS2e is great.


----------



## elvergun

bmn1251 said:


> Looking at possibly getting my first par of grado. Havent heard any grado before, but have heard a lot about them. It seems like the hemp could be worth checking out. For referance, i like a warmish sound, but with still a good amount of detail,space, and depth. What other options are there like that for grado?



The PS500e, from what I've read (I have not heard one myself).


----------



## TooFrank

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I would say its not so much about where your music files come from, but whether the power output of your device is enough to drive your headphones to the volume level that you want. My Hemp and 325e have no trouble running from a tablet or laptop. But I use amps because I like having cool toys. 😎
> 
> ZEP RULES 4 EVAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


FWIW: and an amp makes the sound so much better....but of course YMMV (BTW a DAC may add to the experience too.....)


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

bmn1251 said:


> Looking at possibly getting my first par of grado. Havent heard any grado before, but have heard a lot about them. It seems like the hemp could be worth checking out. For referance, i like a warmish sound, but with still a good amount of detail,space, and depth. What other options are there like that for grado?


GS3000e !


----------



## Damien Grief

bmn1251 said:


> Looking at possibly getting my first par of grado. Havent heard any grado before, but have heard a lot about them. It seems like the hemp could be worth checking out. For referance, i like a warmish sound, but with still a good amount of detail,space, and depth. What other options are there like that for grado?



The only "warm" Grado I've personally heard are the PS500e. But they're not super warm - just more tamed than the SR line. You're still getting the Grado sound. I haven't heard the Hemp yet personally, but I just bought a pair and can't wait to compare them to my PS500e.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

TooFrank said:


> FWIW: and an amp makes the sound so much better....but of course YMMV (BTW a DAC may add to the experience too.....)


Not just the amp.  The music production quality, source equipment quality etc. are also very important.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Listening to contemporary rock band FROST*'s CD Falling Satellite with my GS3000e's connected to my Chord Dave and M Scaler (that came this Monday gone)......just total audio bliss !


----------



## TooFrank

Tada - looking forward to a cool weekend comparing grado's and pads Received the Hemps at work where I have the 80i with the same F pads. Wauw, right out of the box, the Hemp blew it away...I expected that but not to that extend... Next will be the GH2, HF3, GS2Ke....So far using the ifi micro iDSD BL. The Geekria L pads will arrive Tuesday.

Cheers


----------



## Gippy

Had a haircut for the first time since the lockdown. Having no hair between the ear and the driver makes quite a difference. Also reduces the chance of Grattle!


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Gippy said:


> Had a haircut for the first time since the lockdown. Having no hair between the ear and the driver makes quite a difference. Also reduces the chance of Grattle!



I've got that problem but because of ear hair.  If that's already happening to me in my mid 30's, can't wait till I hit my 50s+!


----------



## ESL-1

Gippy said:


> Had a haircut for the first time since the lockdown. Having no hair between the ear and the driver makes quite a difference. Also reduces the chance of Grattle!



My hair got almost to my former hippy style but finally went about a week ago and all my phones sound better.   Must be the lack of resonances as the sound circles your head trying to catch up to the scissors that begins the process.....  
                                                A reasonably priced sonic upgrade, works with any headphone, not earphones.....


----------



## elvergun (Oct 10, 2020)

Gippy said:


> Had a haircut for the first time since the lockdown. Having no hair between the ear and the driver makes quite a difference. Also reduces the chance of Grattle!



Ha...my hair is also a bit longer these days...and I also worry about grattling my Grados.   No problems so far.   I cut my own hair until I feel it is safe to visit Supercuts again.   It is a PITA to get it right, so I let it grow until my girlfriend complains (and until I fear for my Grados).


----------



## Damien Grief

Gippy said:


> Had a haircut for the first time since the lockdown. Having no hair between the ear and the driver makes quite a difference. Also reduces the chance of Grattle!



I've gotten two since lockdowns started - but only because I need to be on video for conferences at work occasionally. Growing a really awesome quarantine beard though.


----------



## 40760

Thanks everyone! I ordered the SR80e. Is it advisable to swap out the stock pads to like something from Yaxi or Geekria? The Yaxi purple pads look good but the larger Geekria pads look more comfortable...


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Damien Grief said:


> I've gotten two since lockdowns started - but only because I need to be on video for conferences at work occasionally. Growing a really awesome quarantine beard though.


WOOOOOOOOO QUARANTINE BEARDS !!!!!!! 

I'm kind of a hairy dude anyway, but I never knew I had this much beard potential before. I dont know if I can go back to just some normal everyman's beard.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

palestofwhite said:


> Thanks everyone! I ordered the SR80e. Is it advisable to swap out the stock pads to like something from Yaxi or Geekria? The Yaxi purple pads look good but the larger Geekria pads look more comfortable...


I find the stock S pads to get a little scratchy after too long so some softer more comfortable ones are probably worthwhile, esp if they're going to get a lot of use.


----------



## 40760

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I find the stock S pads to get a little scratchy after too long so some softer more comfortable ones are probably worthwhile, esp if they're going to get a lot of use.



Guess I'll have to order some Yaxi pads. Seems like the stock style of pads are the way to go for this model...


----------



## Gippy

Try washing the pad in warm soapy water and then let it dry before you give up. This should puff up the pad a bit. Note that this will shorten the lifespan of the pad, and it will flake off and disintegrate sooner. Typically this happens after a year.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

palestofwhite said:


> Guess I'll have to order some Yaxi pads. Seems like the stock style of pads are the way to go for this model...


Yea I think the S pads sound great on the smaller size Grados --- the scratchiness is my only issue with them.


----------



## 40760 (Oct 11, 2020)

Cancelled my order of the Yaxi pads after finding that the original S cushion costed half the price...


----------



## elvergun

I transplanted my SR60i drivers...




I replaced the headband with a sheepskin band from Accessory House.

The signature did not change much, but it does look prettier.


----------



## Damien Grief

These beautifies came in today. Haven't had a chance to listen to them yet, but looking forward to comparing their sound to my current PS500e.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

elvergun said:


> I transplanted my SR60i drivers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa. Did you basically make a poor man's GH2?


----------



## gikigill

Damien Grief said:


> These beautifies came in today. Haven't had a chance to listen to them yet, but looking forward to comparing their sound to my current PS500e.



They are very pretty. Comparing them with MS-Pro and RS2e once I receive my pair.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

gikigill said:


> They are very pretty. Comparing them with MS-Pro and RS2e once I receive my pair.


How do you like the MS Pro? I've been curious about those and they dont get mentioned much in these threads.


----------



## Gippy

The MS Pro(e) isn't in shops, so it's a blind buy for most people. Amusingly, the MS Pro(e) has a niche because Alessandro ships it worldwide for $719 USD, so it lacks the "Grado Tax" that affects non-Americans. For example, the RS1e in the United Kingdom costs £700, which is $915 USD. So the MS Pro(e) looks like a good deal in comparison.


----------



## gregorya (Oct 11, 2020)

Damien Grief said:


> I've gotten two since lockdowns started - but only because I need to be on video for conferences at work occasionally. Growing a really awesome quarantine beard though.


----------



## Damien Grief

gikigill said:


> They are very pretty. Comparing them with MS-Pro and RS2e once I receive my pair.



I would be curious to hear your impressions comparing it to the RS2e. I haven't heard one before, but I've seen some people here and elsewhere compare the Hemp to the RS2e saying they sound pretty similar.


----------



## carboncopy

For me the RS2e is superior. More extended in the highs and therefore less congested.

But time will tell, I am new to the Grado sound and have the RS2e since this week. May revisit the Hemp a little later, but currently I am too busy enjoying my RS2e.


----------



## TooFrank

Gippy said:


> Had a haircut for the first time since the lockdown. Having no hair between the ear and the driver makes quite a difference. Also reduces the chance of Grattle!


Wauw - This hasn't been a challenge for me for quite some years I envy that you can modify the sound with a hair cut -those were the days


----------



## TooFrank

FWIW. I have used the beautiful audio pads for quite a while now. With great pleasure However, the foam inside have started to "collapse", so I have been wondering how to replace that. It should be sufficiently "stiff" and at the same time soft. Eventually, decided for a "simple" sponge. Using a very sharp knife, I managede to cut out some decently shaped pads. Inside the leather skin, nobody will see that the foam was not a evenly cut as the originals. But they really serves the purpose and the pads are revived...So the yellow stuff is the source of the new pads (white and black = worn out)...


----------



## elvergun

TooFrank said:


> FWIW. I have used the beautiful audio pads for quite a while now. With great pleasure However, the foam inside have started to "collapse", so I have been wondering how to replace that. It should be sufficiently "stiff" and at the same time soft. Eventually, decided for a "simple" sponge. Using a very sharp knife, I managede to cut out some decently shaped pads. Inside the leather skin, nobody will see that the foam was not a evenly cut as the originals. But they really serves the purpose and the pads are revived...So the yellow stuff is the source of the new pads (white and black = worn out)...


Can't you take an L pad (or some cheap ebay Grado pad) and cut it to the shape of the BA foam inserts?


----------



## TooFrank

elvergun said:


> Can't you take an L pad (or some cheap ebay Grado pad) and cut it to the shape of the BA foam inserts?


Probably, but if you think the grado pads are too stiff, you have to find something slightly softer. I just tried to squeeze some foam/sponges to get a feel (pun intended) for what could be right. I was surprised how easy it was to cut it in shape....A new option for foam rolling


----------



## elvergun

TooFrank said:


> *Probably, but if you think the grado pads are too stiff, you have to find something slightly softer. *I just tried to squeeze some foam/sponges to get a feel (pun intended) for what could be right. I was surprised how easy it was to cut it in shape....A new option for foam rolling


I don't think they are too stiff...they are too scratchy, IMO.

But I'm glad you got the sponge to work.   It's probably a lot cheaper too.   Just don't go and steal your wife's or girlfriend's cleaning supplies or you will have the wrath of God upon you.   I know from experience -- I've often "borrowed" something of hers to finish off some project.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

elvergun said:


> Can't you take an L pad (or some cheap ebay Grado pad) and cut it to the shape of the BA foam inserts?


Elvergun you're a damn genius. 

I've had some BA pads for awhile that I thought were underwhelming, they were too soft and squishy vs the clamping force of the headphones 

I took out the stuffing and wrapped the outer sleeve part around the normal L pad. Didnt have to cut them or anything, just shoved em up in there. Its now much firmer, keeping that clamp at bay,  but still offering the buttery smooth  surface against your ear. They're much more like I imagined they would be when I first got them. And no major change to the sound as far as I could tell.


----------



## elvergun

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Elvergun you're a damn genius.
> 
> I've had some BA pads for awhile that I thought were underwhelming, they were too soft and squishy vs the clamping force of the headphones
> 
> I took out the stuffing and wrapped the outer sleeve part around the normal L pad. Didnt have to cut them or anything, just shoved em up in there. Its now much firmer, keeping that clamp at bay,  but still offering the buttery smooth  surface against your ear. They're much more like I imagined they would be when I first got them. And no major change to the sound as far as I could tell.



And you didn't need to raid your cleaning supplies.  Domestic bliss can continue to reign.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

elvergun said:


> And you didn't need to raid your cleaning supplies.  Domestic bliss can continue to reign.


Me: "Look honey, I just fixed my 325es. Now they're even more comfortable and still sound great."

Sra Dinero: "Wonderful, so now you can get rid of some of your other headphones."

Clearly the quarantine has made her stop thinking clearly. 😉


----------



## Thomas727

What


----------



## Damien Grief

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Me: "Look honey, I just fixed my 325es. Now they're even more comfortable and still sound great."
> 
> Sra Dinero: "Wonderful, so now you can get rid of some of your other headphones."
> 
> Clearly the quarantine has made her stop thinking clearly. 😉



Blasphemy.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Damien Grief said:


> Blasphemy.


Obviously the takeaway from this experiment is that I need more BA earpads, not less headphones.


----------



## gikigill

Joaquin Dinero said:


> How do you like the MS Pro? I've been curious about those and they dont get mentioned much in these threads.



The MS Pro is a weird beast. Has the Grado clarity but lacks the low end that the RS2e possesses.


----------



## gikigill

Damien Grief said:


> I would be curious to hear your impressions comparing it to the RS2e. I haven't heard one before, but I've seen some people here and elsewhere compare the Hemp to the RS2e saying they sound pretty similar.



Yup, the RS2e is a warmer Grado and I'm expecting similar from the Hemp.


----------



## Damien Grief

gikigill said:


> Yup, the RS2e is a warmer Grado and I'm expecting similar from the Hemp.



The Hemp is definitely warmer than other Grados I've heard. Though I've not heard the RS2e before.


----------



## G0rt

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Elvergun you're a damn genius.
> 
> I've had some BA pads for awhile that I thought were underwhelming, they were too soft and squishy vs the clamping force of the headphones
> 
> I took out the stuffing and wrapped the outer sleeve part around the normal L pad. Didnt have to cut them or anything, just shoved em up in there. Its now much firmer, keeping that clamp at bay,  but still offering the buttery smooth  surface against your ear. They're much more like I imagined they would be when I first got them. And no major change to the sound as far as I could tell.



This totally works, Grado L & BA hybrids in my case. Now perfect.

I wonder if G cush fits in the large BA...


----------



## Douger333

Looking at BA website, the G style is already a hybrid. I can't spend any money, but you could email Sylvian and ask him about it...
Doug


----------



## Gippy

Speaking of Beautiful Audio, my return finally reached them after nearly two months in transit due to COVID-19 delays:




However, Silvian trusted that I was being honest about everything and processed the refund several weeks before the package was received! The pads may not have worked out, but this was outstanding service. Two thumbs up.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Gippy said:


> Speaking of Beautiful Audio, my return finally reached them after nearly two months in transit due to COVID-19 delays:
> 
> 
> 
> However, Silvian trusted that I was being honest about everything and processed the refund several weeks before the package was received! The pads may not have worked out, but this was outstanding service. Two thumbs up.


Nice. I noticed yesterday that he has a "heads up" type message on his webpage about asking for tbe diameter of the cups that you're buying for., which I dont remember seeing before.


----------



## TooFrank

elvergun said:


> And you didn't need to raid your cleaning supplies.  Domestic bliss can continue to reign.


I tried that too, but to my head there was too much clamping force. Hence, the “cleaning“ supplies Of note, make sure there is no soap left, good music can make bubbles.....


----------



## ESL-1

Douger333 said:


> Looking at BA website, the G style is already a hybrid. I can't spend any money, but you could email Sylvian and ask him about it...
> Doug


I tried the BA G pad and it did not sound good on any of my Grados.  The only thing good it was soft & comfortable on the ears.  Absolutely killed the clarity & balance on any of mine.  I am glad it was a loan from a friend who had the same opinion.  👎🏻


----------



## elira

ESL-1 said:


> I tried the BA G pad and it did not sound good on any of my Grados.  The only thing good it was soft & comfortable on the ears.  Absolutely killed the clarity & balance on any of mine.  I am glad it was a loan from a friend who had the same opinion.  👎🏻


I had the same experience, very comfortable but ruined the sound.


----------



## G0rt

elira said:


> I had the same experience, very comfortable but ruined the sound.



But did you try shoving a Grado G inside to maintain the proper driver to ear spacing?

Even with the L size, the default foam is too cushy, and though comfy, didn't work for me. Foam rolling to a real L made all the difference.


----------



## elira

G0rt said:


> But did you try shoving a Grado G inside to maintain the proper driver to ear spacing?
> 
> Even with the L size, the default foam is too cushy, and though comfy, didn't work for me. Foam rolling to a real L made all the difference.


No, I used them with the foams that were included. If I recall properly none of the documentation said to use the grado pads inside the beautiful audio pads.


----------



## G0rt

elira said:


> No, I used them with the foams that were included. If I recall properly none of the documentation said to use the grado pads inside the beautiful audio pads.



Although the BA pads are designed to allow foam rolling, I have to admit it didn't immediately occur to me to stick a whole L pad inside, either.


----------



## TooFrank

Just received the geekria pads, used them initially with the sr80i s and wauw. Now trying them out with my new hemps. So far very good indeed. Softer than the original L pads, and apparently gives a better sound than the stock flat pads (which I otherwise really enjoy)


----------



## Gippy

TooFrank said:


> Just received the geekria pads, used them initially with the sr80i s and wauw. Now trying them out with my new hemps. So far very good indeed.



Cool! I'm glad that you agree with my recommendation  

In other news, I sold my GS2000e on CAM for $1000 CAD. You'll be missed


----------



## elvergun

Gippy said:


> In other news, I sold my GS2000e on CAM for $1000 CAD. You'll be missed


----------



## ajm87

Hey guys, new here. I have a set of Grado Sr60 with custom mahogany cups and new pads along with some mods. im looking for a better set of grados that have a bit more bass and clarity, what would you recommend?


----------



## carboncopy

I don’t know. I just love my RS2e and I wouldn’t buy it after watching this.


----------



## Gippy

Haha, after spending the effort of pad rolling for my Hemp review, I'm now rolling my eyes at any professional review that doesn't bother to do the same.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

ajm87 said:


> Hey guys, new here. I have a set of Grado Sr60 with custom mahogany cups and new pads along with some mods. im looking for a better set of grados that have a bit more bass and clarity, what would you recommend?



Whats your budget ?  I think pretty much any of the current lineup would be an upgrade for you, from an $80 SR60e to $2400 PS2000e. 

You probably should just get them all to be extra sure 😊


----------



## ajm87

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Whats your budget ?  I think pretty much any of the current lineup would be an upgrade for you, from an $80 SR60e to $2400 PS2000e.
> 
> You probably should just get them all to be extra sure 😊



i was thinking of just swaping my drivers for turbulent x or Symphone v9. has any one tried these out?


----------



## carboncopy

carboncopy said:


> I don’t know. I just love my RS2e and I wouldn’t buy it after watching this.



Maybe not the best wording. I would totally buy it again, now that I know how it sounds. But without experience and watching this..


----------



## elvergun (Oct 14, 2020)

ajm87 said:


> i was thinking of just swaping my drivers for turbulent x or Symphone v9. has any one tried these out?



Turbulent X drivers, from what I've heard, do not have a lot of bass.   You might be better off with Symphone or  Nhoord drivers.

Another thing you can do is vent your SR60 drivers...three holes should do the trick.    I just finished a build with SR60i drivers (three holes) and there is a day and night difference going from stock to vented drivers.   Everything improved -- the sound stage is wider, the highs are not as sibilant and the drivers can actually produce bass (both mid and sub bass). 

If you are already thinking of changing drivers then you have nothing to lose.  If you don't like what you hear then you can try an aftermarket driver.    A fellow member loaned me his modified Turbulent X (two holes and some other changes) build (I sent it back to him yesterday...sniff) and it was freaking incredible.   He informed me that the stock X is not that good.   I was thinking of getting the X driver and modifying them, or buying some Nhoord drivers, but the more I hear my vented SR60s the more I'm satisfied with what I've got.


----------



## ajm87

elvergun said:


> Turbulent X drivers, from what I've heard, do not have a lot of bass.   You might be better off with Symphone or  Nhoord drivers.
> 
> Another thing you can do is vent your SR60 drivers...three holes should do the trick.    I just finished a build with SR60i drivers (three holes) and there is a day and night difference going from stock to vented drivers.   Everything improved -- the sound stage is wider, the highs are not as sibilant and the drivers can actually produce bass (both mid and sub bass).
> 
> If you are already thinking of changing drivers then you have nothing to lose.  If you don't like what you hear then you can try an aftermarket driver.    A fellow member loaned me his modified Turbulent X (two holes and some other changes) build (I sent it back to him yesterday...sniff) and it was freaking incredible.   He informed me that the stock X is not that good.   I was thinking of getting the X driver and modifying them, or buying some Nhoord drivers, but the more I hear my vented SR60s the more I'm satisfied with what I've got.



Thanks for the info, my current sr60s are hole punched as it was one of the first mods i did, they sound good but im itching for a touch more bass. Would sr80s 125 or 225s have more bass?


----------



## elvergun

ajm87 said:


> Thanks for the info, my current sr60s are hole punched as it was one of the first mods i did, they sound good but im itching for a touch more bass. Would sr80s 125 or 225s have more bass?



How many holes do they have?

I have not heard vented 80, 125 or 225 drivers...so I don't know.    I can tell you that the modified X has about the same amount of bass as my vented 60i.


----------



## ajm87

elvergun said:


> How many holes do they have?
> 
> I have not heard vented 80, 125 or 225 drivers...so I don't know.    I can tell you that the modified X has about the same amount of bass as my vented 60i.



I Punched 4 hole because I'm crazy, i use to have 225s punched but i broke them trying to solder a new cable. those were great but something tells me each tier is almost the same except for 325 and up as far as drivers go


----------



## elvergun

ajm87 said:


> I Punched 4 hole because I'm crazy, i use to have 225s punched but i broke them trying to solder a new cable. those were great but something tells me each tier is almost the same except for 325 and up as far as drivers go



Well, if you want more bass, you can keep making more holes.  If that does not get you the bass you are looking for then you could get another driver.   But even those drivers might not have the bass quantity you are looking for (you might need to vent those too).


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

carboncopy said:


> Maybe not the best wording. I would totally buy it again, now that I know how it sounds. But without experience and watching this..


That guy clearly just does not like Grados. He repeatedly mispronounces the names of the models. I know, four whole characters are tough to remember. The pads are uncomfortable. Yup, they sure are. Thats why there's a whole cottage industry around better earpads for Grados. Their measurements are wonky. I accept that, and I dont care. I listen to a lot of virtuoso rock bass players on my Grados : Berry Oakley, Phil Lesh, Mike Gordon, Oteil Burbridge. I wouldn't keep doing this if they "had no bass". The lowest note on a bass guitar is around 40HZ and the highest note on a normal guitar is around 1khz. Thats where good music happens.


----------



## elvergun

Joaquin Dinero said:


> That guy clearly just does not like Grados. He repeatedly mispronounces the names of the models. I know, four whole characters are tough to remember. The pads are uncomfortable. Yup, they sure are. Thats why there's a whole cottage industry around better earpads for Grados. Their measurements are wonky. I accept that, and I dont care. I listen to a lot of virtuoso rock bass players on my Grados : Berry Oakley, Phil Lesh, Mike Gordon, Oteil Burbridge. I wouldn't keep doing this if they "had no bass". The lowest note on a bass guitar is around 40HZ and the highest note on a normal guitar is around 1khz. Thats where good music happens.




It's just so trendy to crap all over Grado.    How many times have we seen someone come into this thread to tell us that they had avoided Grado because of all the negative reviews, only to be absolutely floored when they heard how good they actually turn out to be?    I've lost count.


----------



## Gippy (Oct 14, 2020)

He would've been better served by having an actual Grado fan with him during the podcast for opinions and guidance. (This way, he'd get a few more pads to measure, too!) It was obvious he had no clue how to handle a Grado, as he didn't even bother to stretch the headband from its stock tension.

However, I do agree that there's something "off" about the RS1e. I feel the RS1e and the GS2000e are the two wonkiest models in Grado's lineup. (The Hemp at USD $420 is better than both.) People who have compared the PS1000 (no i, as the PS1000 was released during the i-generation) vs the PS1000e preferred the former. ruthieandjohn, who has the largest collection, preferred the GS1000i over the GS1000e. It seems that Grado's standard 50mm driver (that's not on the GS3000e/PS2000e) is quite a hit-or-miss thing. (But ruthieandjohn loved the GS2000e after he re-terminated it to XLR! Hmm!)


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Gippy said:


> However, I do agree that there's something "off" about the RS1e. I feel the RS1e and the GS2000e are the two wonkiest models in Grado's lineup.



Also, he pretty well acknowledges that the RS2e (or is it R2Se . . . who can keep track of little details like that when its literally your job) is a pretty good match to that one measurement standard; it just happens to be different than the standard he likes. And people in these threads seem to universally rave about the Re2S, er, I mean 2ReS, er, the one with the black headband . . . y'know the e2SR.


----------



## gikigill

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Also, he pretty well acknowledges that the RS2e (or is it R2Se . . . who can keep track of little details like that when its literally your job) is a pretty good match to that one measurement standard; it just happens to be different than the standard he likes. And people in these threads seem to universally rave about the Re2S, er, I mean 2ReS, er, the one with the black headband . . . y'know the e2SR.



The review was made after burning the Grado Hemp since the reviewer was under the impression its made from Mary-Juu-Aanna


----------



## Gippy

My Hemp is for sale on CAM. It's a good headphone, but it's just going to collect dust as long as I own the GS3000e.


----------



## ajm87

elvergun said:


> It's just so trendy to crap all over Grado.    How many times have we seen someone come into this thread to tell us that they had avoided Grado because of all the negative reviews, only to be absolutely floored when they heard how good they actually turn out to be?    I've lost count.





Gippy said:


> My Hemp is for sale on CAM. It's a good headphone, but it's just going to collect dust as long as I own the GS3000e.



What is CAM? Sorry I'm new.


----------



## Damien Grief

I tried Geekria L pads on my Hemp headphones and wasn't really a fan. Can't quite put my finger on why (though I didn't spend a ton of time with them). I think they sound much better with the default flat pads.


----------



## gregorya (Oct 15, 2020)

ajm87 said:


> What is CAM? Sorry I'm new.



Welcome to Head-Fi! 

Canuck Audio Mart

https://www.canuckaudiomart.com


----------



## buffalobill

@elvergun do you have photo's of the vented driver?


----------



## elvergun

buffalobill said:


> @elvergun do you have photo's of the vented driver?



I didn't take any pictures before I press fit them into the cups.   

But I did a search and they look like this image:


----------



## 40760

The SR80e arrived yesterday and I absolutely love how they sound!


----------



## buffalobill

@elvergun  oh, i thought you meant making more holes in the grill touching the ears


----------



## johanchandy

Damien Grief said:


> I tried Geekria L pads on my Hemp headphones and wasn't really a fan. Can't quite put my finger on why (though I didn't spend a ton of time with them). I think they sound much better with the default flat pads.


Same, I much prefer the sound with the stock pads in comparison to the Geekria L pads. The Geekria pads sound leaner and have less bass so they sound cleaner than the stock pads at higher volumes but for the volume I listen to the Hemp with the stock pads don't get congested and sound much better imho


----------



## ESL-1

Damien Grief said:


> I tried Geekria L pads on my Hemp headphones and wasn't really a fan. Can't quite put my finger on why (though I didn't spend a ton of time with them). I think they sound much better with the default flat pads.



A lot of time was put in at Grado to come up with the original Grado flats as being the best combo and was a major basis of the design.  You can always experiment but I recommend to spend more time with the Hemp before trying much more.  Is your Hemp broken in as yet?, how many hours of playtime would you estimate you have.  Unless you are at least at 50 hours, better at 100 hours you will not be hearing what the stock Hemp will eventually sound like.

Good luck.....


----------



## TooFrank (Oct 15, 2020)

ESL-1 said:


> A lot of time was put in at Grado to come up with the original Grado flats as being the best combo and was a major basis of the design.  You can always experiment but I recommend to spend more time with the Hemp before trying much more.  Is your Hemp broken in as yet?, how many hours of playtime would you estimate you have.  Unless you are at least at 50 hours, better at 100 hours you will not be hearing what the stock Hemp will eventually sound like.
> 
> Good luck.....


FWIW: I have only had the Hemps for a week. They've played about 125h so they should be good by now. I really like the flat pads, indeed I've used them for a couple of years (TVVJ de luxe flat pads) both with GH2 and HF3. I was actually surprised that the Hemps come with them as stock. However, once in a while I like to tweak the sound depending on mood and music. The Geekria L provides a nice alternative - also to the Grado L - and they are slightly softer (but of course not as the BAs). At work where I use 80i's with another amp, the Geekria made a noticeable difference for the better compared with the flats. But of course everything is individual also in this hobby

Edit: Just swapped back to the flat pads on the hemps. Admittedly, these pads provide a very nice oomph ...


----------



## elira

carboncopy said:


> I don’t know. I just love my RS2e and I wouldn’t buy it after watching this.




I don't like the idea of making all headphones to hit the harman target. The reason I love Grados is because of the way they sound, if they sounded like the HD650 then I wouldn't like them. Saying: "Don't buy these headphones because they don't sound like all the other headphones" seems like a closed minded perspective.


----------



## elvergun

buffalobill said:


> @elvergun  oh, i thought you meant making more holes in the grill touching the ears



No...you need to remove the drivers from the cups, vent and then stick everything back together again.   It is not extremely difficult to do, but it ain't easy either.   The reward (better sound quality) is worth it though.  You can make an SR60 series model sound almost as good as an RS series.

What you can't do is turn a Grado into a bass cannon.  I've read that people have opened as many as 10 vents to get moar and moar bass.


----------



## Gippy

TooFrank said:


> The Geekria L provides a nice alternative - also to the Grado L - and they are slightly softer (but of course not as the BAs). At work where I use 80i's with another amp, the Geekria made a noticeable difference for the better compared with the flats. But of course everything is individual also in this hobby



I believe you also have the advantage of running your Grados on the iFi Micro iDSD Black Label, and that XBass switch nicely adds some of the low-end oomph that is reduced from going to the L pads. It's all about equipment matching...


----------



## elvergun

elira said:


> I don't like the idea of making all headphones to hit the harman target. The reason I love Grados is because of the way they sound, if they sounded like the HD650 then I wouldn't like them. Saying: "Don't buy these headphones because they don't sound like all the other headphones" seems like a closed minded perspective.



I just watched some of the video.  

The stupidest thing this guy said is, "this is just a driver inside the cup".   Well, no s**t, Sherlock...that is how most headphones are made.   My Denon D2000 is a driver inside a closed cup -- there is no magic going on in there.   Really dude, just open up a D2000 and you will see that there is no fairy pixie dust swirling around in some secret compartment.   

And then he says, "this...there really isn't a cup" as he holds the cup up to the camera ...and then he adds, "it's more like a structure there to hold the driver in place and then you know, some pads on the outside of it".   what?

He really should watch one of Tyll's old videos to learn how to review a headphone.


----------



## Damien Grief

johanchandy said:


> Same, I much prefer the sound with the stock pads in comparison to the Geekria L pads. The Geekria pads sound leaner and have less bass so they sound cleaner than the stock pads at higher volumes but for the volume I listen to the Hemp with the stock pads don't get congested and sound much better imho



Yeah. This was my exact thought. Took away some of the fun factor from them and made them sound less full. The bass was lacking with the L pads (which is part of the reason I like them over my PS500e so far).



ESL-1 said:


> A lot of time was put in at Grado to come up with the original Grado flats as being the best combo and was a major basis of the design.  You can always experiment but I recommend to spend more time with the Hemp before trying much more.  Is your Hemp broken in as yet?, how many hours of playtime would you estimate you have.  Unless you are at least at 50 hours, better at 100 hours you will not be hearing what the stock Hemp will eventually sound like.
> 
> Good luck.....



They're not broken in yet. I probably have about 20 hours on them so far. Definitely need more time. I just wanted to hear the difference so far. Gonna stick with the stock pads for a while longer before trying the L pads again.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

elvergun said:


> I just watched some of the video.
> 
> The stupidest thing this guy said is, "this is just a driver inside the cup".   Well, no s**t, Sherlock...that is how most headphones are made.   My Denon D2000 is a driver inside a closed cup -- there is no magic going on in there.   Really dude, just open up a D2000 and you will see that there is no fairy pixie dust swirling around in some secret compartment.
> 
> ...


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

I think thats part of the charm of Grados is that they "pull back the curtain" a little and reveal to the user how simple a headphone actually is. Its a couple of tiny speakers, housed inside a cup of some sort, with a headband. That's all. Grados make no pretense otherwise. 

"This isn't really a review . . . its just a video . . . where I talk about this thing that I've experienced, and tell you what I think about it."


----------



## Gippy

Damien Grief said:


> Gonna stick with the stock pads for a while longer before trying the L pads again.



You'd probably like one of the other Geekria pads more. As stated in my review, though I enjoyed the Geekria L best, the other Geekria pads, being made of only 1 material, provide a denser sound which you may prefer.


----------



## Damien Grief

Gippy said:


> You'd probably like one of the other Geekria pads more. As stated in my review, though I enjoyed the Geekria L best, the other Geekria pads, being made of only 1 material, provide a denser sound which you may prefer.



Thanks. I'll keep that in mind after I give the stock pads a few more hours.

This also has me curious as to what the Hemp's stock flat pads would sound like on my PS500e, too.


----------



## bpcans (Oct 16, 2020)

Hey fellow Head-Fi'ers. I've been away for a bit but I'm back with some renewed interest in continuing my headphone listening journey. I've been using my precious Grado RS1i's and a Woo WA6 amp for a few years now, and they're a great combination to listen to. So recently I upgraded to a Chord Qutest DAC and top of the line Audioquest Earth RCA interconnect cables and an AQ Diamond USB cable. I'm wondering if going up the Grado food chain to their GS3000e headphones would enhance my listening experience at all? Any help or guidance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## elira

bpcans said:


> Hey fellow Head-Fi'ers. I've been away for a bit but I'm back with some renewed interest in continuing my headphone listening journey. I've been using my precious Grado RS1i's and a Woo WA6 amp for a few years now, and they're a great combination to listen to. So recently I upgraded to a Chord Qutest DAC and top of the line Audioquest Earth RCA interconnect cables and an AQ Diamond USB cable. I'm wondering if going up the Grado food chain to their GS3000e headphones would enhance my listening experience at all?Any help or guidance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance


It’s going to be different for sure, I would say it’s worth a try but the gs series are different than the rs. So a little bit of personal preference needs to be taken into account.


----------



## ajm87

I'm looking to get a new set of Grados im tied between the 225 and the 325, I currently have the 60 but fully modded with Mohogany cups g pads and the hole punch mods. Which would give me different better audio experience ( I mostly listen to rock , metal) also considering HD58x as an option


----------



## elvergun

ajm87 said:


> I'm looking to get a new set of Grados im tied between the 225 and the 325, I currently have the 60 but fully modded with Mohogany cups g pads and the hole punch mods. Which would give me different better audio experience ( I mostly listen to rock , metal) also considering HD58x as an option



I think that my modded SR60 is better than any stock SR model.    Perhaps a modded 325 will sound better than a modded SR60, but I don't know if that is the case.   If you want a stock Grado I would suggest the Hemp (which I think is better than my modded SR60).


----------



## bpcans

elira said:


> It’s going to be different for sure, I would say it’s worth a try but the gs series are different than the rs. So a little bit of personal preference needs to be taken into account.


I tried some GS1000's years ago when I initially bought my RS1's, and I really liked them. I'm pretty sure I'll really enjoy the 3000e's even more.


----------



## Damien Grief

ajm87 said:


> I'm looking to get a new set of Grados im tied between the 225 and the 325, I currently have the 60 but fully modded with Mohogany cups g pads and the hole punch mods. Which would give me different better audio experience ( I mostly listen to rock , metal) also considering HD58x as an option



I have the 225e and I enjoyed it a lot before I upgraded to the PS500e. I think the 225e is the best price/performance option in the SR line, personally. But since you already modded the 60's, I think you'd be better off looking outside the SR line at something else.


----------



## TooFrank

Gippy said:


> I believe you also have the advantage of running your Grados on the iFi Micro iDSD Black Label, and that XBass switch nicely adds some of the low-end oomph that is reduced from going to the L pads. It's all about equipment matching...


You're absolutely right: the XBass button does wonders (also) with Grado's. However, I also realised that the volume level has major impact on the overall impression. I can listen to a somewhat higher volume with either G or L pads, whereas with the flats I can only listen at higher levels it for a relatively short period. That being said, they sound absolutely great with a higher volume


----------



## bpcans

elira said:


> It’s going to be different for sure, I would say it’s worth a try but the gs series are different than the rs. So a little bit of personal preference needs to be taken into account.


Thank you elira for the little push you gave me this morning. I took a short inventory of my personal preferences, and now my account, credit card that is, needs to be put to rest for awhile. I called my local audiophile store, and just by chance they had a brand new pair of GS3000e headphones in an unopened box which I purchased after a very brief listen. These headphones are really amazing! My recordings of Mozarts Don Giovanni never sounded so beautifully lush and engaging.


----------



## Damien Grief

bpcans said:


> Thank you elira for the little push you gave me this morning. I took a short inventory of my personal preferences, and now my account, credit card that is, needs to be put to rest for awhile. I called my local audiophile store, and just by chance they had a brand new pair of GS3000e headphones in an unopened box which I purchased after a very brief listen. These headphones are really amazing! My recordings of Mozarts Don Giovanni never sounded so beautifully lush and engaging.



I'm jealous of all the people with GS3000e. Hope I can some day afford a pair. Congrats on your new headphones.


----------



## elvergun

bpcans said:


> Thank you elira for the little push you gave me this morning. I took a short inventory of my personal preferences, and now my account, credit card that is, needs to be put to rest for awhile. I called my local audiophile store, and just by chance they had a brand new pair of GS3000e headphones in an unopened box which I purchased after a very brief listen. These headphones are really amazing! My recordings of Mozarts Don Giovanni never sounded so beautifully lush and engaging.



It didn't take you long to make your decision...and it seems you made the right one.   

Let us know about what you think about the GS3000e in the following days.


----------



## ajm87

Does anyone have any recommendations on a small amp that works well with grado?


----------



## BobG55 (Oct 16, 2020)

ajm87 said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations on a small amp that works well with grado?



I always recommend the JDS Labs Objective 2 as a starter.  IMHO it sounds great w/ most headphones and the amp has an impedance button, low & high.  Some people don’t like the O2 but I find it to be a great sounding amp especially for the price.  Some prefer the lower end Schiit amplifiers/ products.  I’m not one of them.  Just a suggestion as you asked.  Good luck, hope you find an amp you like.

BTW, I just checked the JDS Labs Audio site.  The O2 is $139 regular but they have a “B stock” one right now for $109.  “B stock” are products that have aesthetic faults.  Technically everything’s fine.  I bought a “B stock” one about four years ago & it still works perfectly.


----------



## ajm87

BobG55 said:


> I always recommend the JDS Labs Objective 2 as a starter.  IMHO it sounds great w/ most headphones and the amp has an impedance button, low & high.  Some people don’t like the O2 but I find it to be a great sounding amp especially for the price.  Some prefer the lower end Schiit amplifiers/ products.  I’m not one of them.  Just a suggestion as you asked.  Good luck, hope you find an amp you like.
> 
> BTW, I just checked the JDS Labs Audio site.  The O2 is $139 regular but they have a “B stock” one right now for $109.  “B stock” are products that have aesthetic faults.  Technically everything’s fine.  I bought a “B stock” one about four years ago & it still works perfectly.



Would you have any portable options that you recommend?


----------



## elira

ajm87 said:


> Would you have any portable options that you recommend?


What is your budget? iFi portable stuff works fine.


----------



## BobG55

ajm87 said:


> Would you have any portable options that you recommend?


Sorry, I’ve never owned any portable audio amps.


----------



## ajm87

elira said:


> What is your budget? iFi portable stuff works fine.


Id say in the $100 range


----------



## elvergun

Done with the SR60i mod.   Changed headband and added aluminum gimbals.


----------



## Damien Grief

elvergun said:


> Done with the SR60i mod.   Changed headband and added aluminum gimbals.



That looks sick. One day, I want to mod my SR-225e. I rarely use them anymore anyway but have zero experience with opening headphones or electronics like that.


----------



## elira

ajm87 said:


> Id say in the $100 range


What are you going to use as a source, Grados don’t need much power is more about the synergy, for portable I think a good Bluetooth DAC/amp is the way to go, something like the Fiio BTR5. If you want wired the Lotoo paw S1 is a good DAC/amp.


----------



## bpcans

Damien Grief said:


> I'm jealous of all the people with GS3000e. Hope I can some day afford a pair. Congrats on your new headphones.


Damien Grief, thank you very much. I just hope that you don't have to wait until you're my age to get your dream headphones. I'll probably be wearing these GS3000e's to my very brief and sparsely attended funeral service.


----------



## bpcans

elvergun said:


> It didn't take you long to make your decision...and it seems you made the right one.
> 
> Let us know about what you think about the GS3000e in the following days.


Will do elvergun


----------



## Damien Grief

bpcans said:


> Damien Grief, thank you very much. I just hope that you don't have to wait until you're my age to get your dream headphones. I'll probably be wearing these GS3000e's to my very brief and sparsely attended funeral service.



I'm pretty happy with where I'm at gear-wise. But there's always that end game dream, right?


----------



## elvergun

Damien Grief said:


> That looks sick. One day, I want to mod my SR-225e. I rarely use them anymore anyway but have zero experience with opening headphones or electronics like that.



All you need is a soldering iron kit ($15 on Amazon), a sharp knife, some wood cups and a hair dryer.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Damien Grief said:


> I'm pretty happy with where I'm at gear-wise. But there's always that end game dream, right?



I love the phrase "end game" because we all know some of us are gonna want to sell our Endgame1000 as soon as the Endgame2000 comes out. And then some of us buy the used Endgame1000s to upgrade on our ReallyCool500s. And so it goes . . .


----------



## elvergun (Oct 17, 2020)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I love the phrase "end game" because we all know some of us are gonna want to sell our Endgame1000 as soon as the Endgame2000 comes out. And then some of us buy the used Endgame1000s to upgrade on our ReallyCool500s. And so it goes . . .



I heard that the Endgame2000 might not have enough bass.   You are better off sticking with the Endgame1000 and getting a better amp.


----------



## gregorya

bpcans said:


> Thank you elira for the little push you gave me this morning. I took a short inventory of my personal preferences, and now my account, credit card that is, needs to be put to rest for awhile. I called my local audiophile store, and just by chance they had a brand new pair of GS3000e headphones in an unopened box which I purchased after a very brief listen. These headphones are really amazing! My recordings of Mozarts Don Giovanni never sounded so beautifully lush and engaging.



Congratulations on the GS3000e... Enjoy!!!


----------



## 40760

After a few attempts of stretching out the headband, the SR80e are much more comfortable. Any recommendations for alternative pads to make these even comfier?

The pads can get especially spicy especially when I'm located somewhere equatorial.


----------



## Damien Grief (Oct 17, 2020)

elvergun said:


> All you need is a soldering iron kit ($15 on Amazon), a sharp knife, some wood cups and a hair dryer.



Depends on what kind of mod I want to do though, I assume. Changing out the cups for wood ones is probably more involved than say changing the headband. Have a good tutorial to follow or a place to get the cups from?


----------



## ESL-1

ajm87 said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations on a small amp that works well with grado?



Compact in size but an excellent match with many headphones including all my Grados would be The HeadAmp Gilmore Lite Mk2.  They sometimes pop up at less than $400.  Quality above it's price range.


----------



## bpcans

gregorya said:


> Congratulations on the GS3000e... Enjoy!!!


Thank you very much gregorya. I'm still at a loss for words to describe how good these headphones really are. Who the heck wakes up and begins listening Wagner anyway?


----------



## elvergun

Damien Grief said:


> Depends on what kind of mod I want to do though, I assume. Changing out the cups for wood ones is probably more involved than say changing the headband. Have a good tutorial to follow or a place to get the cups from?



I did not use a tutorial, I googled information when needed.   I also exchanged PMs with people with modding experience.    

You can buy cups from forum member fleasbaby, from https shipibo.audio or from turbulentlabs.com.

Nothing is easy...but nothing is extremely hard either.   Yes, changing the headband is easier than changing the cups.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Damien Grief said:


> I'm pretty happy with where I'm at gear-wise. But there's always that end game dream, right?



There is no end game till you lose passion in audio gear. Even if you acquire HE-1 or something, if you still passionate with audio gear then I'm more than sure you will purchase something else (power cable? conditioner audio grade? speaker? or perhaps HE-2 if that exist?)

Anyway,

Currently I'm burning in Hemp. Initial impression is great. I like the dense in vocality with hint of sweetness around it, without overpower or loosy decay of bass response. Treble remain safe for most of mainstream songs out there. Soundstage is still Grado in general, but surprise me a bit as flat pad not create congested soundstage as I expected. It's still wide enough to create space for good separation between instrument.

Oh man, the vocal on this headphone is truly superb! I think I like it better than RS1e for female voice.


----------



## Damien Grief

elvergun said:


> I did not use a tutorial, I googled information when needed.   I also exchanged PMs with people with modding experience.
> 
> You can buy cups from forum member fleasbaby, from https shipibo.audio or from turbulentlabs.com.
> 
> Nothing is easy...but nothing is extremely hard either.   Yes, changing the headband is easier than changing the cups.



Thanks for the links. Gonna look into those links and maybe grab some to make a custom pair.


----------



## ESL-1

TheMiddleSky said:


> There is no end game till you lose passion in audio gear. Even if you acquire HE-1 or something, if you still passionate with audio gear then I'm more than sure you will purchase something else (power cable? conditioner audio grade? speaker? or perhaps HE-2 if that exist?)
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> ...



The release of the Hemp followed a lot of testing of the current line up of Grado original pads and the designing the headphone to match the final choice which are the old style flats that are on the Hemp.  Grado, yes, different yes.  IMHO very refined performance at an extremely good price.  As is the case with any of the limited edition models no one should forget that they will not be around forever as a option to purchase new.  Once gone, they are gone.  I know there were a lot of possible buyers for the GH2 as it was getting such good feedback and they are now essentially gone other than on the second hand market.  The good thing is with any of these you would almost never lose out when you buy them.  There will always be someone out there looking for what they missed.  You should have no trouble selling and getting a major proportion of your money back if not all of it.  I saw a GH1 listed recently at full retail price and I am pretty sure it will be sold in short order.


----------



## 534743

If anyone wants to try out a tube amp: as i already mentioned recently i got me a Little Bear B4-X for 100 bucks and it goes very well with my 2 Grados. Takes the edge off the highs with warmer more flowing basses, a little more soundstage and more separation of instruments. That amp gave me more than i expected. It sounds good as it is but of course i upgraded the amp's op amps to OPA627s (40 bucks on Ebay) which made the sound changes i described above even better.

I also played around some more with pads.

G cushions: they sound good on the PS500e, not so much on the RS2e. But only good, the L-cushions always sound better, more direct, more compact, more punch. With the Gs you get a somewhat hollow more far away sound with more sound stage and extreme fine highs but less bass and mids and lacking punch.

Geekria 'Donut' pads: Not talking about the L copy they sell but the other ones that kinda look like Ls but in a donut shape. They are very soft and comfortable but as they are so soft they get squished easily and sound like S-cushions with a hole. They don't work well on my Grados, the sound gets too veiled and the basses a little too fat.

TTJV flat pads: Not overly comfortable. They tone down the highs a little and make basses stronger. They work well on my RS2es for some recordings but the Ls are nearly always better. For very thin recordings they also work well on the PS500 otherwise basses get too bloated.


----------



## elvergun

Damien Grief said:


> Thanks for the links. Gonna look into those links and maybe grab some to make a custom pair.



Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## ajm87

I just listened to a pair of PS500e. These have to be the best sounding grados I've heard so far. I compared them to the sr325e and the rs2e and these are fantastic. Anyone know of anyone selling a pair for a good price?


----------



## elvergun (Oct 17, 2020)

ajm87 said:


> I just listened to a pair of PS500e. These have to be the best sounding grados I've heard so far. I compared them to the sr325e and the rs2e and these are fantastic. Anyone know of anyone selling a pair for a good price?



There is one for sale in the sales forum right now...and it is going for a good price.


----------



## TooFrank

palestofwhite said:


> After a few attempts of stretching out the headband, the SR80e are much more comfortable. Any recommendations for alternative pads to make these even comfier?
> 
> The pads can get especially spicy especially when I'm located somewhere equatorial.


You may try the Geekria L pads. Just got them, and they are very fine with the SR80i's. Have used them mostly with the flat pads, but the Geekria are softer and not too expensive.....


----------



## Damien Grief (Oct 17, 2020)

ajm87 said:


> I just listened to a pair of PS500e. These have to be the best sounding grados I've heard so far. I compared them to the sr325e and the rs2e and these are fantastic. Anyone know of anyone selling a pair for a good price?



I love my PS500e. They're fantastic headphones. Hope you get one at a good price.



elvergun said:


> There is one for sale in the sales forum right now...and it is going for a good price.



Thanks! Will do. Trying to decide if I want to just replace the cups or do more to them.


----------



## Gippy (Oct 17, 2020)

paraphernalia said:


> G cushions: they sound good on the PS500e, not so much on the RS2e. But only good, the L-cushions always sound better, more direct, more compact, more punch. With the Gs you get a somewhat hollow more far away sound with more sound stage and extreme fine highs but less bass and mids and lacking punch.



I don't think the G pads are great on any Grado without further EQ, and that includes all of the models that use them as their stock pads. The additional soundstage width and imaging can't be beat, but they just alter the sound signature too much. However if they end up working for you, it's utter paradise.


----------



## bpcans (Oct 18, 2020)

gregorya said:


> Congratulations on the GS3000e... Enjoy!!!


The nice thing about getting up at 11:00pm on a Saturday night is that my girls are asleep, and I can really get to listen to these new Grado gs3000e headphones. I've spent many hours enjoying Diana Krall's album 'From this Moment On', but I've never felt so immersed in this album as I am this evening. With the big soundstage of these hp's, and their great instrument and vocal separation, I can almost imagine what her sound engineer was going for with this sublime recording. Since it has been over a dozen years from the last time I had to "burn in' a new pair of headphones, I had forgotten that it takes a few hours for new grado drivers to loosen up and settle in. The cool thing is that the 3000e's are super comfortable and their sound is not fatiguing at all, which should make these first 100 hours with them go by very quickly.


----------



## bpcans

I have always really admired and have been jealous of all the immaculately neat and tidy listening stations and gear setups that I see here on Head-Fi. For now it’s the dining room table with my one of a kind luxury headphone stand that I bought at Walmart. I’m thinking maybe a Henry Miller Aeron chair would be a good start to being more comfortable while listening here at home.


----------



## elvergun

bpcans said:


> I have always really admired and have been jealous of all the immaculately neat and tidy listening stations and gear setups that I see here on Head-Fi. For now it’s the dining room table with my one of a kind luxury headphone stand that I bought at Walmart. I’m thinking maybe a Henry Miller Aeron chair would be a good start to being more comfortable while listening here at home.



That is a very interesting grain.    It looks beautiful.  Can you post a color picture?


----------



## bpcans

elvergun said:


> That is a very interesting grain.    It looks beautiful.  Can you post a color picture?


Sure thing


----------



## Wid

Thinking about selling some of my Grado and other headphones to finance a set of GS 1000e's. I have the PS 500's which I will be keeping but also have a set of GH4's, RS2i and a set of SR225i.All in excellent condition. Would it be worth liquidating some to get the GS 1000's? Never heard them, what would they give me in comparison to the 500's?


----------



## bpcans

elvergun said:


> That is a very interesting grain.    It looks beautiful.  Can you post a color picture?


Here are some quick pics elvergun


----------



## elvergun

bpcans said:


> Here are some quick pics elvergun


Beautiful indeed.   Congratulations.

I wonder how it will look after it darkens with time.


----------



## bpcans

elvergun said:


> Beautiful indeed.   Congratulations.
> 
> I wonder how it will look after it darkens with time.


The flash photos make the cups color look a lot brighter then they actually are.


----------



## carboncopy

Just a quick question...when started the production of the actual "e" series? I found here comments about the RS2e dating back to 2010...could be that the actual line up is 10 years old? (not counting the limited editions)


----------



## buffalobill

Gippy said:


> I don't think the G pads are great on any Grado without further EQ, and that includes all of the models that use them as their stock pads. The additional soundstage width and imaging can't be beat, but they just alter the sound signature too much. However if they end up working for you, it's utter paradise.



I assume you also have to play much louder with G-pads to compensate for the added distance between the drivers and you ears. If i change position with L-pads on RS1 a little bit, so that the speaker grill is no longer touching my ears, the volume feels much lower.


----------



## Wid

carboncopy said:


> Just a quick question...when started the production of the actual "e" series? I found here comments about the RS2e dating back to 2010...could be that the actual line up is 10 years old? (not counting the limited editions)



You would have the red drivers. My PS 500’s don’t say ”e” but they do have the updated drivers.


----------



## bpcans (Oct 18, 2020)

buffalobill said:


> I assume you also have to play much louder with G-pads to compensate for the added distance between the drivers and you ears. If i change position with L-pads on RS1 a little bit, so that the speaker grill is no longer touching my ears, the volume feels much lower.


In my experience with my RS1i’s which use Grado’s L pads, they have required a much louder volume setting on my amp than my GS3000e’s do which use the G cushions. Though I’m probably comparing a Bentley to a Toyota here given the differences in the qualities in materials and workmanship between the two headphones.


----------



## buffalobill

bpcans said:


> In my experience with my RS1i’s which use Grado’s L pads, they have required a much louder volume setting on my amp than my GS3000e’s which use the G cushions. Though I’m probably comparing a Bentley to a Toyota here given the differences in the qualities in materials and workmanship between the two headphones.



First of all, the RS1 ain't no Toyota 

I'm thinking the driver from the GS and some PS might be different since the distance between the ear and the driver is changed from the other headphones


----------



## bpcans (Oct 18, 2020)

buffalobill said:


> First of all, the RS1 ain't no Toyota
> 
> I'm thinking the driver from the GS and some PS might be different since the distance between the ear and the driver is changed from the other headphones


I’m pretty sure that Grado hand tune all of the drivers in their Reference, Professional, and Statement Series headphones, so that each of the drivers is a matched pair, and will sound their best with the pads appropriate for their specific model.


----------



## bpcans

bpcans said:


> I’m pretty sure that Grado hand tune all of the drivers in their Reference, Professional, and Statement Series headphones, so that each driver is a matched pair, and will sound their best with the pads appropriate for each specific model.


----------



## AudioJunkie

Wid said:


> Thinking about selling some of my Grado and other headphones to finance a set of GS 1000e's. I have the PS 500's which I will be keeping but also have a set of GH4's, RS2i and a set of SR225i.All in excellent condition. Would it be worth liquidating some to get the GS 1000's? Never heard them, what would they give me in comparison to the 500's?



I haven't heard the GS1000e but I have the GS1000i and it is very different to my PS500. The GS1000i is much more detailed and has greater clarity and airiness but is much brighter and can be sibilant on some recordings. I think the GS1000i is fantastic with jazz and classical but not so great with other genres. The detail and airiness in the treble really suits jazz but I find with other genres such as rock or pop that the midrange can sound a bit recessed and the treble overly bright. The PS500 is much better with these genres. From what I've read the GS1000e may have a slightly warmer treble than the GS1000i.


----------



## qboogie

Tim Robbins is rocking a pair of Grados in this interview. Just can't tell which one.


----------



## joseph69

carboncopy said:


> I found here comments about the RS2e dating back to 2010.


Could you post these comments?
The RS2e (or any 'e' series) does not date back to 2010. 
I can't remember exactly when the 'e' series Grado's came out, but I'm thinking around 2015?


----------



## Damien Grief

joseph69 said:


> Could you post these comments?
> The RS2e (or any 'e' series) does not date back to 2010.
> I can't remember exactly when the 'e' series Grado's came out, but I'm thinking around 2015?



Somewhere around there. I bought the SR225e in June 2015 and I remember them being pretty new at the time. Forums and articles online when I was researching (I was new to Grado) were doing lots of comparisons between the 225e and 225i.


----------



## joseph69

Damien Grief said:


> Somewhere around there. I bought the SR225e in June 2015 and I remember them being pretty new at the time. Forums and articles online when I was researching (I was new to Grado) were doing lots of comparisons between the 225e and 225i.


I estimated the year on owning the GS1000e for a short time, then buying the GH1 which has 'e' drivers as well.


----------



## BobG55

joseph69 said:


> Could you post these comments?
> The RS2e (or any 'e' series) does not date back to 2010.
> I can't remember exactly when the 'e' series Grado's came out, but I'm thinking around 2015?



2014 Joseph.


----------



## carboncopy

joseph69 said:


> Could you post these comments?
> The RS2e (or any 'e' series) does not date back to 2010.
> I can't remember exactly when the 'e' series Grado's came out, but I'm thinking around 2015?



Thanks! I probably misread then one of the posts. (I was browsing the big Grado comparsion thread).

I just wanted to have a feeling since when is the actual line-up being made. (Hmmm...is that grammatically correct?) 

Actually I was wondering how far we could be from a new series/update.


----------



## bpcans (Oct 19, 2020)

joseph69 said:


> I estimated the year on owning the GS1000e for a short time, then buying the GH1 which has 'e' drivers as well.


joseph69, did you end up getting the GH1’s? Everyone seems to like them a lot.


----------



## ajm87

I just bought a set of PS500e at a great price. Can't wait to listen to them


----------



## bpcans

ajm87 said:


> I just bought a set of PS500e at a great price. Can't wait to listen to them


Congratulations on the new cans ajm87!


----------



## joseph69

BobG55 said:


> 2014 Joseph.


Thank you. I knew it was somewhere around there, just wasn't 100% positive.



bpcans said:


> joseph69, did you end up getting the GH1’s? Everyone seems to like them a lot.


For sure. 
Bought them as soon as they came out and they've been one of my favorite Grado's 'til this day.
I recently acquired a like new condition GH2 and they're just as impressive so far. I say so far because I have to believe they didn't have much head time because they sounded a bit closed in when I got them, but I've been running them nearly every day for weeks now and they're sounding better and better. Both, the GH1 & GH2 are grand slams for Grado IMHO. As everyone knows, I use both exclusively with Grado G cushions just to be clear.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Wid said:


> Thinking about selling some of my Grado and other headphones to finance a set of GS 1000e's. I have the PS 500's which I will be keeping but also have a set of GH4's, RS2i and a set of SR225i.All in excellent condition. Would it be worth liquidating some to get the GS 1000's? Never heard them, what would they give me in comparison to the 500's?


The GS1000e, while enjoyable, was one of my less favorite headphones.  Its bass had a tubbiness, sort of a narrow resonance at a particular frequency as if coming from the other end of a pipe or barrel, that never fully went away after 400 hours of use (though it did reduce).  That said, it was enjoyable, and right now I wish I had not sold it, but if I were you I would go for a used GS1000 or 1000i, or a new GS2000e or GS3000e, or stick with your RS2i.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

To my mind at least, it was @joseph69 that made the discovery that one could actually improve the sound of one and only one GRADO, the GH1, by departing from its stock L bowls to the G Cush.  Later on he discovered that the GH2 are also i over by the G Cush.

To my knowledge, no other Grado models are improved by other cushions, and in fact get worse.  Only the PS500 can be changed by G Cush pads, and there, it does not get worse, nor does it get better...it just changes.


----------



## emorrison33

ruthieandjohn said:


> The GS1000e, while enjoyable, was one of my less favorite headphones.  Its bass had a tubbiness, sort of a narrow resonance at a particular frequency as if coming from the other end of a pipe or barrel, that never fully went away after 400 hours of use (though it did reduce).  That said, it was enjoyable, and right now I wish I had not sold it, but if I were you I would go for a used GS1000 or 1000i, or a new GS2000e or GS3000e, or stick with your RS2i.


Newbie to the forum.  First post (reply).  I bought the GS1000e a few weeks ago, and yea, the bass was disappointing to me.  No resonance or something.  But they are not broken in yet.  I only have about 30 hours time on them.  But I do still like them.  Great soundstage compared to my RS2E's.


----------



## THGM

Welcome to Head-Fi! Sorry for your wallet, although it's probably too late for that given your recent purchase


----------



## emorrison33

THGM said:


> Welcome to Head-Fi! Sorry for your wallet, although it's probably too late for that given your recent purchase


I'm already in way deep.  Bought the RS2e in May.  Then the GS1000e a few weeks ago.  Pre-ordered the GT-220 wireless buds...they are coming Wednesday.  And just received the Hemp headphones today. I'm liking the Hemp!! I'm running them all through a Fiio M11 DAP.  Should I run that through a headphone amp? Been looking at the Schiit Vali2.  Is it necessary if I have a DAP though? It has it's own amp


----------



## johanchandy

emorrison33 said:


> I'm already in way deep.  Bought the RS2e in May.  Then the GS1000e a few weeks ago.  Pre-ordered the GT-220 wireless buds...they are coming Wednesday.  And just received the Hemp headphones today. I'm liking the Hemp!! I'm running them all through a Fiio M11 DAP.  Should I run that through a headphone amp? Been looking at the Schiit Vali2.  Is it necessary if I have a DAP though? It has it's own amp


Curious to hear your thoughts on the GT-220 wireless buds!

My Hemps have liked every amp I've put it through thus far (schiit heresy, Liquid spark and the topping nx4), so it's not picky at all, it sounds nice from my Lg phone as well(with the quad dac), your dap should be more than fine!


----------



## kmhaynes (Oct 19, 2020)

(deleted)


----------



## Damien Grief

ajm87 said:


> I just bought a set of PS500e at a great price. Can't wait to listen to them



Congrats. I've had my PS500e for a while now and I love them. They're especially great to listen to vinyl with.


----------



## bpcans

emorrison33 said:


> I'm already in way deep.  Bought the RS2e in May.  Then the GS1000e a few weeks ago.  Pre-ordered the GT-220 wireless buds...they are coming Wednesday.  And just received the Hemp headphones today. I'm liking the Hemp!! I'm running them all through a Fiio M11 DAP.  Should I run that through a headphone amp? Been looking at the Schiit Vali2.  Is it necessary if I have a DAP though? It has it's own amp


emorrison33, sir you definitely have the disease! Nice collection of cans you’ve got there. Personally I’d say that it’s crucial to your listening enjoyment to get yourself a dedicated headphone amplifier. Good amps like really good headphones are not cheap, but your ears and your brain will thank you profusely if you do decide to go swimming in the deep end of the audiophile pool.


----------



## sling5s

Pulled a trigger on the Hemp, a Grado tuned to Flat pads, which to me is the definitive Grado sound, really captured my interest. 

I initially dismissed the Hemp because they just seemed to be retuned sr225e or sr325e drivers, and therefore not as resolving as the GH1 or RS2e, but Moon Audio's review says that the Hemp are Grado's experiment with Hi Res. sound.  This peaked my interest and made me wonder if they were more resolving than the RS2e.
I shall see.  I no longer have the RS2e to compare but I'm crossing my fingers. So far, very positive reviews saying that it's the most fun and emotive headphones they have listened and reviewed in a long time.

Here's the Quote from Moon Audio:
https://www.moon-audio.com/grado-hemp-headphone-review

_"Their experiment resulted in the production of a Hi-Res headphone whose sound is full of depth, bass, and clarity in its sound. To put it plainly, these are one of my favorite Grado limited edition headphones".
"It contains two solos: one slow and one fast. Finally, the song immediately starts with a war-like machine gun sample that features audible yelling and shouting that I had never heard before in this song. I have heard “One” so many times, I have grown to just expect just the machine guns when I start listening to the song.The second I heard audible yelling I gasped. It is such a small detail but a detail that I thought gave the song more weight, especially with regards to lyrical presentation and story."_


----------



## bpcans

ruthieandjohn said:


> The GS1000e, while enjoyable, was one of my less favorite headphones.  Its bass had a tubbiness, sort of a narrow resonance at a particular frequency as if coming from the other end of a pipe or barrel, that never fully went away after 400 hours of use (though it did reduce).  That said, it was enjoyable, and right now I wish I had not sold it, but if I were you I would go for a used GS1000 or 1000i, or a new GS2000e or GS3000e, or stick with your RS2i.


ruthieandjohn, the only sensible solution, in my humble opinion, would be to advise anyone who is betwixt and between on which Grado headphones they should get, is to tell them forcefully, but with a great deal of compassion, to sell and hock everything, and get a pair of GS3000e's as soon as possible. They are hands down the best wooden headphones Grado has ever produced. Okay, I stole that last line.


----------



## Damien Grief

sling5s said:


> Pulled a trigger on the Hemp, a Grado tuned to Flat pads, which to me is the definitive Grado sound, really captured my interest.
> 
> I initially dismissed the Hemp because they just seemed to be retuned sr225e or sr325e drivers, and therefore not as resolving as the GH1 or RS2e, but Moon Audio's review says that the Hemp are Grado's experiment with Hi Res. sound.  This peaked my interest and made me wonder if they were more resolving than the RS2e.
> I shall see.  I no longer have the RS2e to compare but I'm crossing my fingers. So far, very positive reviews saying that it's the most fun and emotive headphones they have listened and reviewed in a long time.
> ...



I got a pair of Hemp Headphones a week or two ago now. I really like them. I would agree that they're a bit better resolving than other Grados I've used. Also more emphasis on the low end with better sub bass than my PS500e. But I've never heard a RS2e so I can't compare to that headphone specifically. Would be curious to hear your thoughts when you get them, though.


----------



## Philimon

Relevant to ps500 and hemp.:
https://headfonics.com/grado-the-hemp-headphone-review/

The reviewer is an atypical Grado fan in that he doesnt like typical Grado bright treble, so his Grado of choice was ps500 but now it appears to be hemp. Cool


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

bpcans said:


> ruthieandjohn, the only sensible solution, in my humble opinion, would be to advise anyone who is betwixt and between on which Grado headphones they should get, is to tell them forcefully, but with a great deal of compassion, to sell and hock everything, *and get a pair of GS3000e's as soon as possible. They are hands down the best wooden headphones Grado has ever produced.* Okay, I stole that last line.


100% agree A+   They are an awesome headphone.  For my ears they beat the Stax 009's, (with BHSE) Stax 007's (with BHSE), Beyer T1 Gen 2's, T5P Gen 2's, Meze Emp's, HD800 & HD800S hands down and assume they will beat many others.  They are the most used headphones I have ever owned and I have only owned them since May gone !


----------



## buffalobill

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> 100% agree A+   They are an awesome headphone.  For my ears they beat the Stax 009's, (with BHSE) Stax 007's (with BHSE), Beyer T1 Gen 2's, T5P Gen 2's, Meze Emp's, HD800 & HD800S hands down and assume they will beat many others.  They are the most used headphones I have ever owned and I have only owned them since May gone !



Are there any reviews of this behemoth, 3000?


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

buffalobill said:


> Are there any reviews of this behemoth, 3000?


Yes there are professional reviews on the internet which are all very positive.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Yes there are professional reviews on the internet which are all very positive.


Note that the GS3000e has the same drivers as the PS2000e.   The advantage with the GS3000e is that they are much lighter than the PS2000e's with a small loss of neutrality with them being slightly warmer (which is a good thing for me connecting them to my Hugo 2 and DAVE with and without the M Scaler).


----------



## emorrison33

Thanks for the advice bpcans! I'm thinking I'm gonna get the Vali2.  Get my feet wet.  Buy the Audioquest green cable to run from the line out on my Fiio M11 DAP into the back of the Vali2.  Buy a few tubes to try out (Genalex Gold Lion E88CC gold pin, EH 6CG7).  But, and I don't remember where I saw it that made me question this, but if I switch the output on the DAP from HO to LO, am I bypassing the DAC chips? I don't think I am, but something in the back of my mind makes me think I read this somewhere.  Online searching didn't help answer my question.
I was kind of forced back into the headphone hobby.  Wife working at home with me, dog and wife not liking loud music, etc.  And I am extremely pleased with my Grado cans.  I've had other brands in the past (Koss, Sony and some others) but thanks to my grandfather, I decided to go with Grado as my first pair of high end headphones.  He grew up in Brooklyn, and I always remember him praising the Grado cartridges.  He even had a pair of thier headphones, but I can't remember which one he had.  But it must have been early on because I remember putting them on when I was young....maybe early 80's.


----------



## bpcans

buffalobill said:


> Are there any reviews of this behemoth, 3000?


Yes a few, but not many. They’re really comfortable to wear too.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

emorrison33 said:


> But, and I don't remember where I saw it that made me question this, but if I switch the output on the DAP from HO to LO, am I bypassing the DAC chips?



'Line out' mode is usually just a shortcut to max out the volume on a DAP.


----------



## emorrison33

Joaquin Dinero said:


> 'Line out' mode is usually just a shortcut to max out the volume on a DAP.


Thank you!


----------



## sling5s

donlin said:


> Just FYI, I also had the GS3000e for a while  but ended up getting rid of them. Tone and timbre are high priority for me and in that regard I couldn’t love the 3000e. I absolutely love the Hemp though. Pretty much for the same reasons stated above. The immediate, tonally just right midrange and is a big part of the hemp magic. Although the treble and bass are pretty special as well. The flat pads are a big contributor.



When the HD800 first came out, there was so much hype I sold my (vintage A) Grado RS1 to purchase them.  What a mistake that was.  It really is about the tone and timbre.
After a long process of trying out every hi end headphone, I kind of settled on vintage headphones (beyerdynamic dt48a, koss esp 950). My Hemp will arrive Friday, I'm trusting that it does have the tone and timbre of the vintage Grado RS1 with (added clarity and bass).


----------



## bpcans

emorrison33 said:


> Thanks for the advice bpcans! I'm thinking I'm gonna get the Vali2.  Get my feet wet.  Buy the Audioquest green cable to run from the line out on my Fiio M11 DAP into the back of the Vali2.  Buy a few tubes to try out (Genalex Gold Lion E88CC gold pin, EH 6CG7).  But, and I don't remember where I saw it that made me question this, but if I switch the output on the DAP from HO to LO, am I bypassing the DAC chips? I don't think I am, but something in the back of my mind makes me think I read this somewhere.  Online searching didn't help answer my question.
> I was kind of forced back into the headphone hobby.  Wife working at home with me, dog and wife not liking loud music, etc.  And I am extremely pleased with my Grado cans.  I've had other brands in the past (Koss, Sony and some others) but thanks to my grandfather, I decided to go with Grado as my first pair of high end headphones.  He grew up in Brooklyn, and I always remember him praising the Grado cartridges.  He even had a pair of thier headphones, but I can't remember which one he had.  But it must have been early on because I remember putting them on when I was young....maybe early 80's.


emorrison33, take a look at the Woo Audio WA6 dedicated headphone amplifier when you get a chance. I’ve been using one for years with upgraded tubes, and it really makes the Grado headphones sing. If your interested I could sell you mine, then I could get their WA22 amp that I’ve been lusting after for a long time.


----------



## ajm87

Has anyone ever modded a set of grados to make them balanced?


----------



## bpcans

ajm87 said:


> Has anyone ever modded a set of grados to make them balanced?


You mean like with a balanced XLR cord ajm87?


----------



## carboncopy

ajm87 said:


> Has anyone ever modded a set of grados to make them balanced?



Yes. Both of my RS2e and my Hemp are balanced. I posted here pictures about the process, you can find them if you look for my posts.


----------



## ajm87

bpcans said:


> You mean like with a balanced XLR cord ajm87?


As in a mini balanced cable.


----------



## elira

ajm87 said:


> Has anyone ever modded a set of grados to make them balanced?


The cable has enough conductors to allow that, you just need to replace the connector, it's relatively easy depending on what connector you want. 4 pin XLR is very easy to do.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

carboncopy said:


> Yes. Both of my RS2e and my Hemp are balanced. I posted here pictures about the process, you can find them if you look for my posts.


What are the benefits of having them  balanced ?


----------



## elira

Joaquin Dinero said:


> What are the benefits of having them  balanced ?


You can use a balanced amplifier. There are amazing single ended amplifiers, so I don’t think it’s necessary unless you have a good balanced amplifier.


----------



## carboncopy

elira said:


> You can use a balanced amplifier. There are amazing single ended amplifiers, so I don’t think it’s necessary unless you have a good balanced amplifier.



Correct. It's worth it just then, if you have a fully balanced amplifier. Then, there are several technical and audible benefits. More power, faster slew-rate, less noise which usually translates to a more effortles, more dymaic and open sound. But there are fantastic non-balanced amplifiers too.

Single-ended is a bit different term, you can have a balanced amplifier which has 2 single ended amplifier inside (facing each other). It describes how the output stage is designed (push-pull or single ended are the two most common types).


----------



## bpcans

carboncopy said:


> Correct. It's worth it just then, if you have a fully balanced amplifier. Then, there are several technical and audible benefits. More power, faster slew-rate, less noise which usually translates to a more effortles, more dymaic and open sound. But there are fantastic non-balanced amplifiers too.
> 
> Single-ended is a bit different term, you can have a balanced amplifier which has 2 single ended amplifier inside (facing each other). It describes how the output stage is designed (push-pull or single ended are the two most common types).


This is why I need a WOO WA22 fully balanced headphone amp.


----------



## carboncopy

Have some somebody heard a Black limited edition? They look real nice...


----------



## THGM

emorrison33 said:


> I'm already in way deep. Bought the RS2e in May. Then the GS1000e a few weeks ago. Pre-ordered the GT-220 wireless buds...they are coming Wednesday. And just received the Hemp headphones today. I'm liking the Hemp!! I'm running them all through a Fiio M11 DAP. Should I run that through a headphone amp? Been looking at the Schiit Vali2. Is it necessary if I have a DAP though? It has it's own amp


Many headphones scale well with improved amplification; your GS1000e will, I'm sure, as they are a statement headphone and demand to be driven accordingly.


----------



## jshaevitz (Oct 20, 2020)

Recently upgraded from my vent modded 225i's to the GS1000e. What an amazing headphone. It is just so comfortable and really disappears on my head while the sound flows around me. When the house is quiet playing these at low levels is really a treat. Cheers everyone.


----------



## BobG55

Got the PS500e earlier this month & I really like it.   Using it w/ my WA6-SE 2nd gen [w/ 274B Sophia Mesh Plate Tube/ Rectifier & 13EM7 NOS tubes] & I switched EQ & presently using the JDS Labs Subjective 3.  The sound is so clean/ clear & dynamic without any grain, sibilance or overlapping of instruments.  Also very detailed.  For example, listening to Van Morrison’s _Whenever God Shines His Light, _the drums in the background are fast and smooth, the rider cymbal sounds authentic, not harsh or sibilant, the bass drum‘s sound is tight and clear not overly “boomie”.  All of the instruments are well separated and even the odd rhythmic guitar lick coming from the left side is clear.  I’m really happy with this headphone, it’s better than I expected.


----------



## Damien Grief

BobG55 said:


> Got the PS500e earlier this month & I really like it.   Using it w/ my WA6-SE 2nd gen [w/ 274B Sophia Mesh Plate Tube/ Rectifier & 13EM7 NOS tubes] & I switched EQ & presently using the JDS Labs Subjective 3.  The sound is so clean/ clear & dynamic without any grain, sibilance or overlapping of instruments.  Also very detailed.  For example, listening to Van Morrison’s _Whenever God Shines His Light, _the drums in the background are fast and smooth, the rider cymbal sounds authentic, not harsh or sibilant, the bass drum‘s sound is tight and clear not overly “boomie”.  All of the instruments are well separated and even the odd rhythmic guitar lick coming from the left side is clear.  I’m really happy with this headphone, it’s better than I expected.



Congrats! I have the PS500e, too and love them. Great headphone.


----------



## joseph69

Unfortunately, I've never heard neither of the PS500's


----------



## 534743 (Oct 21, 2020)

All the PS500e love here is quite funny because when i bought mine a while ago and did some research beforehand i nearly didn't buy it because the reviews were very mixed. It was called "dark" and "veiled" by some. I mean you could call it that if you compare it to an SR60e but it's far from having no highs or being boomy. In the end i bought it because it was kinda cheap on Ebay and i wanted a "darker" counterbalance to my RS2e and i was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## G0rt

Continuing to enjoy HF2 and GS2000e, both well broken in when I inherited them.

Much to the exclusion of my other cans, although I've briefly and intermittently gone back to my favorites, just for additional perspective, and they still all do that thing they do, whatever that thing is.

But they don't do that Grado thing, that's like, here's the real music, shut up.

So I've fallen down the rabbit hole, and have some more and lightly used Grados incoming, that I'll have to burn in myself, a GH1 and a late RS1e.

I understand these are all in a sense outliers, either warmer, darker or more polite than ... normal, or normal for Grado.

Should I just cut to the chase, get an SR60 and be done? My wallet would surely thank me.


----------



## gregorya

G0rt said:


> Continuing to enjoy HF2 and GS2000e, both well broken in when I inherited them.
> 
> Much to the exclusion of my other cans, although I've briefly and intermittently gone back to my favorites, just for additional perspective, and they still all do that thing they do, whatever that thing is.
> 
> ...



Or go the other way and try them all...


----------



## Gippy

G0rt said:


> Continuing to enjoy HF2 and GS2000e, both well broken in when I inherited them. ... I understand these are all in a sense outliers, either warmer, darker or more polite than ... normal, or normal for Grado. ... Should I just cut to the chase, get an SR60 and be done? My wallet would surely thank me.



The HF2 and GS2000e are on opposite ends of the spectrum. The SR80e would be the base "house sound" that's familiar to most people, and it'd be somewhere in the middle and typically is a higher seller than the SR60e. (People are willing to spend $99 over $79 for a slight upgrade.)


----------



## G0rt

gregorya said:


> Or go the other way and try them all...



Ow. That's my natural inclination, pursuant to my Three Rules of Acquisition:

Why wait?
Why not?
Why choose?

Works for beer, too.


----------



## G0rt

Gippy said:


> The HF2 and GS2000e are on opposite ends of the spectrum. The SR80e would be the base "house sound" that's familiar to most people, and it'd be somewhere in the middle and typically is a higher seller than the SR60e. (People are willing to spend $99 over $79 for a slight upgrade.)



They really are, and I love them both. I guess I'd best see how I respond to the GH1 and RS1e, and go from there.


----------



## ajm87

Why do alot of people hate on Grado so much?


----------



## 534743

ajm87 said:


> Why do alot of people hate on Grado so much?



I don't see any hate on here. And i don't read anywhere else. Problem solved


----------



## ajm87

paraphernalia said:


> I don't see any hate on here. And i don't read anywhere else. Problem solved


Thats why I typically stick to this thread but in video reviews not many people consider grado as an elite brand.


----------



## Damien Grief

paraphernalia said:


> All the PS500e love here is quite funny because when i bought mine a while ago and did some research beforehand i nearly didn't buy it because the reviews were very mixed. It was called "dark" and "veiled" by some. I mean you could call it that if you compare it to an SR60e but it's far from having no highs or being boomy. In the end i bought it because it was kinda cheap on Ebay and i wanted a "darker" counterbalance to my RS2e and i was pleasantly surprised.



They're darker than the normal Grado sound, but I wouldn't say they're actually dark. lol

I love them. They felt like such a big step up from my SR225e.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

G0rt said:


> They really are, and I love them both. I guess I'd best see how I respond to the GH1 and RS1e, and go from there.



I guess you will enjoy RS1e well. Forward sound with plenty of energy, without being too peaky or harsh on the high. Personally, RS1e was my most favourite line up on Grado ( In term of sound, price, etc). However, on this year, I might like the Hemp over RS1e though.



ajm87 said:


> Why do alot of people hate on Grado so much?



Because Grado has strong house sound character. Anything with strong character will lead to more polarise result. I have seen many people who pop their eyes when first time listened to Grado due to forwardness, clear, and fast sounding. Of course, there are "haters" who simply hard to understand to enjoy a Grado's character.


----------



## emorrison33

THGM said:


> Many headphones scale well with improved amplification; your GS1000e will, I'm sure, as they are a statement headphone and demand to be driven accordingly.


I just bought the Vali 2 (sorry bpcans) and a couple of tubes.  Should be here next week.  I think my addiction is fully blown now   I didn't realize until after I purchased the tubes that you need them to have balanced triodes (started doing more research), so they may be going back.


----------



## elira

ajm87 said:


> Why do alot of people hate on Grado so much?


I think it became a meme, some people just repeat what they hear/read. Some other people believe headphones should match the harman curve, and Grados don't, so they think Grados are terrible because don't do what they want. Most haven't even seriously tried Grado headphones, they just repeat the opinion of someone else.


----------



## emorrison33

jshaevitz said:


> Recently upgraded from my vent modded 225i's to the GS1000e. What an amazing headphone. It is just so comfortable and really disappears on my head while the sound flows around me. When the house is quiet playing these at low levels is really a treat. Cheers everyone.


What do you think about the bass?  I was kinda disappointed.  It seems, to me, like there is no resonance.  It's like a thump in the sub bass.  Like your hitting drywall.  It is getting better though (40+ hours).  I have the RS2e and love the bass on them.  I wanted more though, so I thought upgrading to the GS1000e, with a bigger drive would add more. Other than that, I really like them.  So much space!  Incidentally, the Hemp headphones have the bass I was looking for....just a little more than the RS2e, but kept the "exactness".  But the GS1000e blows both of them away in soundstage, and it's a bit more relaxed.


----------



## elvergun

ajm87 said:


> Why do alot of people hate on Grado so much?



This was not the case even five years ago.      Not everyone liked Grado back then, but the brand was not hated on by those who preferred other headphone makers.    Now people go out of their way to schiit on Grado...and some Grado owners listen in secret because they are afraid of being ridiculed.    Gotta love peer pressure.


----------



## elvergun

elira said:


> I think it became a meme, some people just repeat what they hear/read. Some other people believe headphones should match the harman curve, and Grados don't, so they think Grados are terrible because don't do what they want. *Most haven't even seriously tried Grado headphones, they just repeat the opinion of someone else.*



Or they just hear one model, which they don't like, think of all the stuff they've read about Grado, and then proclaim to the world how all Grado models suck ass.


----------



## jshaevitz

emorrison33 said:


> What do you think about the bass?  I was kinda disappointed.  It seems, to me, like there is no resonance.  It's like a thump in the sub bass.  Like your hitting drywall.  It is getting better though (40+ hours).  I have the RS2e and love the bass on them.  I wanted more though, so I thought upgrading to the GS1000e, with a bigger drive would add more. Other than that, I really like them.  So much space!  Incidentally, the Hemp headphones have the bass I was looking for....just a little more than the RS2e, but kept the "exactness".  But the GS1000e blows both of them away in soundstage, and it's a bit more relaxed.


I like the bass quite a bit. It seems fast to me, not bloated, and well connected to the mids so that when you hear the bass note plucked on an upright you get the send of the whole note all together. That said, I am definitely not a bass head so ymmv.


----------



## emorrison33

jshaevitz said:


> I like the bass quite a bit. It seems fast to me, not bloated, and well connected to the mids so that when you hear the bass note plucked on an upright you get the send of the whole note all together. That said, I am definitely not a bass head so ymmv.


Not a bass head myself...one of the reasons I love the Grado sound.  They just do bass so well.  It just seemed to my hearing that the bass is "off" somehow.  Another member on here mentioned he thought it sounded tubby (ruthieandjohn??).  I'll let them fully break in before I make any final judgements though.


----------



## BobG55

ajm87 said:


> Why do alot of people hate on Grado so much?



Because _they _have not refined their taste and sophistication as _we “connaisseurs” _have.  We belong to a higher category.


----------



## ajm87

BobG55 said:


> Because _they _have not refined their taste and sophistication as _we “connaisseurs” _have.  We belong to a higher category.


I agree on this bold statement


----------



## elvergun

BobG55 said:


> Because _they _have not refined their taste and sophistication as _we “connaisseurs” _have.  We belong to a higher category.


Ha...best answer yet.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

jshaevitz said:


> I like the bass quite a bit. It seems fast to me, not bloated, and well connected to the mids so that when you hear the bass note plucked on an upright you get the send of the whole note all together. That said, I am definitely not a bass head so ymmv.


Thats how I think about bass too. If I can hear distinct notes coming from the bass player, thats good bass to me. All of my newer Grados do this.


----------



## Luckyleo

johanchandy said:


> Curious to hear your thoughts on the GT-220 wireless buds!
> 
> My Hemps have liked every amp I've put it through thus far (schiit heresy, Liquid spark and the topping nx4), so it's not picky at all, it sounds nice from my Lg phone as well(with the quad dac), your dap should be more than fine!


I’m listening to them right now.  Got them yesterday.  I am surprised.  These are so much better than I expected.   Much better than my Apple AirPods and Airpod Pros.  I hear the Grado sound signature here.  Good bass.  Pronounced, but tight and controlled.  Not muddy at all.  Mids are terrific, really like the lower mids which migrate smoothly to the upper mids.  Treble is light and airy.  No jarring high pitches here.  For the price, I highly recommend them.I also love my Hemp’s and these come close.


----------



## kmhaynes

Philimon said:


> Relevant to ps500 and hemp.:
> https://headfonics.com/grado-the-hemp-headphone-review/
> 
> The reviewer is an atypical Grado fan in that he doesnt like typical Grado bright treble, so his Grado of choice was ps500 but now it appears to be hemp. Cool


I'm a couple days behind on this, but this is a great review, in terms for a semi-non-Grado person being brought into the light of Grado-ness by the Hemp.  It is making me think about picking up a used pair to compare with my GH2 cocobolo, which I love.  But the thought of some actual sub-bass and more details is driving my curiosity about the Hemp.


----------



## bpcans

ajm87 said:


> Thats why I typically stick to this thread but in video reviews not many people consider grado as an elite brand.


Cuz they don’t have that slammin bass. And their midrange is too prominent. And their highs are too high. And ...


----------



## elvergun

I installed new gimbals, rodblocks (shipibo) and headband (Grado).


----------



## jshaevitz

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Thats how I think about bass too. If I can hear distinct notes coming from the bass player, thats good bass to me. All of my newer Grados do this.


Yes, I agree. As a musician I like to hear the bass notes as if they are coming from an actual drum, string, instrument etc. The GS1000e does this to me better than other cans I've tried (not a ton I admit). I have the LCD2 fazor and while it definitely has more bass which is better defined it doesn't connect quite as well to the higher freqs to define the actual instrument and the high freq is way too attenuated that it sounds like a veil is lying over my head!


----------



## Shane D

I just got a new-to-me set of headphones in so I will start running them tomorrow in the system. I will have to remove my current favourite which has been hypnotic for the last few days:
DAP = NW-ZX300 to DAC SU-8 to Loki (chunk of bass/pinch of mids) to Violectric V220 to GH2's. Amazing! I rarely listen to older music, but I opened my 80's playlist. 792 songs featuring music from Springsteen to The Cult to Don Henley to INXS to John Mellancamp to The Police and even a pinch of Miles Davis (The Essential Miles Davis). It was addictive for days.


----------



## BobG55 (Oct 21, 2020)

elvergun said:


> I installed new gimbals, rodblocks (shipibo) and headband (Grado).



Good job elvergun.  Looks really good.


----------



## Damien Grief

elvergun said:


> I installed new gimbals, rodblocks (shipibo) and headband (Grado).



Damn. That's beautiful.


----------



## G0rt

elvergun said:


> This was not the case even five years ago.      Not everyone liked Grado back then, but the brand was not hated on by those who preferred other headphone makers.    Now people go out of their way to schiit on Grado...and some Grado owners listen in secret because they are afraid of being ridiculed.    Gotta love peer pressure.



Invasion of the Ear Snatchers, who like to point and scream...

Harman is interesting, but is still at best a sort of running average, or only objectively subjective, which may be some comfort to anyone looking for a stick to beat people with.

Anyone self identifying as an audiophile probably couldn't qualify as average even on a good day.


----------



## emorrison33

Luckyleo said:


> I’m listening to them right now.  Got them yesterday.  I am surprised.  These are so much better than I expected.   Much better than my Apple AirPods and Airpod Pros.  I hear the Grado sound signature here.  Good bass.  Pronounced, but tight and controlled.  Not muddy at all.  Mids are terrific, really like the lower mids which migrate smoothly to the upper mids.  Treble is light and airy.  No jarring high pitches here.  For the price, I highly recommend them.I also love my Hemp’s and these come close.


Mine are arriving Friday. I'm excited to listen!


----------



## emorrison33

jshaevitz said:


> Yes, I agree. As a musician I like to hear the bass notes as if they are coming from an actual drum, string, instrument etc. The GS1000e does this to me better than other cans I've tried (not a ton I admit). I have the LCD2 fazor and while it definitely has more bass which is better defined it doesn't connect quite as well to the higher freqs to define the actual instrument and the high freq is way too attenuated that it sounds like a veil is lying over my head!


Being a drummer, the bass and drums are what I listen to the most. Grado just tunes there bass beautifully. But man, the guitars are just amazing on Grado cans!


----------



## ril3y

Here are my custom grado's.  This is made from spalted cherry.  I started an etsy store selling these and some others if anyone is interested.  Mostly just to re-coop the time I put into modeling and toolpath generation 

Riley


----------



## elvergun (Oct 22, 2020)

ril3y said:


> Here are my custom grado's.  This is made from spalted cherry.  I started an etsy store selling these and some others if anyone is interested.  Mostly just to re-coop the time I put into modeling and toolpath generation
> 
> Riley



I've seen your cups on etsy.   You do some really beautiful work!!!


----------



## ril3y

elvergun said:


> I've seen you cups on etsy.   You do some really beautiful work!!!


Thanks!  I appreciate the compliment!  I am really just getting started.  I have made stuff for years for friends and what not.  My friends finally convinced me to put some of my work for sale . So I am giving it a shot.

Thanks again,

Riley


----------



## 40760

I caved in and bought the Yaxi S Cushions from a local shop. The purple looks great against the all black headphone but most importantly they are more comfortable than the stock pads.


----------



## kmhaynes

bpcans said:


> Cuz they don’t have that slammin bass. And their midrange is too prominent. And their highs are too high. And ...



In other words, Grado's are active and aggressive headphones.  I've tried to like some of the Sennheiser phones, but most felt more like "Snooze-heiser" to me (except for the excellent HD-25) -- just too laid back, mushy, lower energy for me.  But I don't whine about it on every Senn thread here, I just listen to what I like and leave others alone.


----------



## sling5s (Oct 22, 2020)

ajm87 said:


> Why do alot of people hate on Grado so much?



In the 90’s Grado was (and still is) a boutique audio store. There was a charm to their handmade, homemade Brooklyn feel. There wasn't that much competition (Sennheiser, Beyerdynamic, and few others). 

With the boom of portable audio created by apple iPod, the headphone market just sky rocketed. People have more options now.

Hence, some may judge grado, by today’s headphone standards, feel it has a kind of DIY feel, a Santa Claus toy workshop vibe. I mean, they did then, and still continue to glue their drivers to their cups. Some times the glue job isn’t even done well.

Furthermore, while there has been improvements and advancements to their headphones, at the same time, things have gotten worse. A good example of this is what happened to their gimbal/rod/tip. They used to be all metal. Now the gimbal is plastic. Even the current rubber tip was once metal. Lastly, the rod used to be square that held the headphone. Now it’s a cheaper thin round one that constantly slips.

Of all the criticism, the one that I hear the most is the fact that you get the same gimbal, rod and block that is on a $70 sr60 on a $2700 headphone PS2000. Yikes.

Yes those who love the house sound learn to accept it and even find it charming or even endearing. But not everyone feels this way.

Having said that, I appreciate the grado house sound: the snappy mid bass punch, the in your face upper mid attack and bite, and the airy treble. You grow to like it and need it and no other headphone does it like them. The ath-ad2000 comes close (in some way better and other ways not) but it’s still not the same. Sure you can build you own using grado-like aftermarket drivers, but while some do some things better and other things worse, there's always this feeling that something is missing.  

A lot of the criticism comes from what I call headphone/audio enthusiast who are more of what I call purists, who believe and seek flatness, and grado is not. It’s got a mid bass, upper mid, and lower treble peak. To these purists, this is unacceptable and deplorable.

Personally I have learned to accept and appreciate the grado sound. I like it and need it. But if you have been in the headphone hobby for awhile, you eventually grow to appreciate other headphones and their qualities and how they present the sound.

Through my musical journey, I have come to value and love the mid centric headphone or presentation. So I have the beyer dt48a, which are ruthlessly revealing, detail freaks and also happens to have one of the best mids. I also have the  koss esp 950 because I have also come to appreciate the electrostatic headphone sound that produces such low distortion that makes the sound smooth, clean, and effortless.  This too is mid centric. I tried all the Stax new and vintage but have come to enjoy the tone and timbre of the koss.

So what this means is, grados with all its faults and flaws does something that they only do and if you like it, there is no other headphone that can replace it. You have to have it.  At the same time, if you are like me, and have come to appreciate other headphones, for it’s soundstage, detail and tone, then it means you have to have them as well and having both is ok. It’s even necessary.

When I need to hear all the nuances and layers of detail in a big soundstage or space that Radiohead creates, I grab the koss 950. But most of the time I’m listening to rock, from Led Zeppelin to Foo Fighters and so I’m going to grab the grado for it’s guitar crunch and bite.

BTW:
I’m listening to my Hemp right now as I write this. It definitely has that vintage grado sound with a little more clarity and bass. Kind of like vintage rs1 with Stax sr1 sound. I've tried the earzonk pads and they also work pretty well when you want a little more soundstage and a little more treble. It slightly reduces the mid bass and mid but it's a good trade off sometimes. My only wish is that the hemp was more on the reference series  (rs1) level and not the prestige series (upper sr level). Maybe it will happen one day.


----------



## Gippy

sling5s said:


> Of all the criticism, the one that I hear the most is the fact that you get the same gimbal, rod and block that is on a $70 sr60 on a $2700 headphone PS2000. Yikes. .... A good example of this is what happened to their gimbal/rod/tip. They used to be all metal. Now the gimbal is plastic.



This is false. The high-end models use a metal gimbal that covers the full circumference of the inner cup.


----------



## elvergun (Oct 23, 2020)

sling5s said:


> With the boom of portable audio created by apple iPod, the headphone market just sky rocketed. People have more options now.



Like the HD600 and the HD650?   These models were going head-to-head with Grado offerings back in the day.




sling5s said:


> Hence, some may judge grado, by today’s headphone standards, feel it has a kind of DIY feel, a Santa Claus toy workshop vibe. I mean, they did then, and still continue to glue their drivers to their cups. Some times the glue job isn’t even done well.



At least Grado headphones do not fall apart the way Hifiman models do.   Heck, my hands were aching after I disassembled the more than ten year old SR60 I used for a custom build.     These things are put together well - it is not an easy task to take one apart.    A Grado will last a life time and then some.


----------



## johanchandy

I've modded several sr80's I loved how simple the geometry is, there's very little to actually go wrong. 

I love my hemps to death and think they look gorgeous.

That being said I do think Grado needs to step up the build in certain respects, fraying of the mesh material covering the driver on the earpad side is pretty common, sloppy glue application, lack of a stock premium earpad solution outside of foam, the rods blocks and gimbals aren't great even on the high-end Grados(they're not finished particularly well),etc....

These gripes are minor in the large scheme of things, I've never had a driver fail on me yet on any of the Grados I've owned(or any other major issue happen), I'm pretty sure my Hemps will last forever if I take care of them. Even though people have had driver failures with their Grados it's nowhere near what's being reported of Focal and Hifiman.


----------



## sling5s

Gippy said:


> This is false. The high-end models use a metal gimbal that covers the full circumference of the inner cup.



Oh yeah...forgot about that.  You are right. The plastic gimbals to cover the full circumstance from RS1 or 2 up. but you would think there would be more. 
Anyways, I don't have any gripe against Grado. . Just what I tend to hear and observe from others. 

Back to the Hemp. I find the balance between bass and treble ratio a little troubling. I find the bass a little too much. Makes the sound slightly too warm and slow for me. It lacks the fast snappy, punchy midbass of older grados. Also because the bass ratio is higher to the treble ratio, it lacks the treble air. There isn't that treble airiness to surround the mids that breathes air and space in the music and sound. It sounds congested, slow and heavy and not open and airy.  Hmm....


----------



## emorrison33

I received my GT-220's yesterday.  Very nice!  I have the Sennheiser TW earbuds, and up until now they were my favorite earbud.  My other buds and IEM's are all asian stuff.  So the Grado buds....definitely bass heavy, more so than usual with Grado.  But the bass is clear, not muddied, and definitive.  Mids are exceptional.  Guitars and vocals are great. Treble is good and doesn't have that tinny sound like alot of IEM's and earbuds.  I have to "look for" the cymbals/hi-hat alot though.  Depth and width are good as well, but I think the Sennheiser is a little better.  When there is alot going on in the music, they struggle a little bit, but I don't own a pair of buds/IEM's that don't.  The Grado buds handle it without getting muddy....just a little dirty/confused I would say. I had an issue with the left earbud.  At first I had no sound out of it (wasn't paring with the other bud).  Then it started working after I put it back in the case and removed several times. But then it cut off after 10 or 15 seconds.  I think it just wasn't charged, even though I fully charged the case with the buds in them before I played with them.  It's fine now, after leaving it in the case for an hour and making sure to push down on it a little while in the case, but I hope it's not an ongoing issue.  The buds don't fit in the case very well...they are a little loose inside of it.  If you move the case you can hear/feel the buds moving around.  I can't attest to the playing/charging time yet, but I think Grado says 6 hours on thier website. But despite the cons, these are a nice pair of earbuds, and I'm sure I will enjoy them immensely when I need to go portable.  I think the pricing is right compared to other offerings out there.


----------



## ril3y

I am still using the factory foam on the SR80s.  Wondering what you all would suggest for a upgrade on comfort / sound.  Not looking to spend a ton of money on them.  Just curious.  Thanks!


----------



## 534743 (Oct 23, 2020)

ril3y said:


> I am still using the factory foam on the SR80s.  Wondering what you all would suggest for a upgrade on comfort / sound.  Not looking to spend a ton of money on them.  Just curious.  Thanks!



I would try the Geekria "Donut-shaped" pads (not the L-cushion copy although they do look similar). Very soft and comfy and you will get a tiny bit more treble as they have a hole in the middle.

My gf has the Geekria G-cushion copy on her SR60e and seems to be happy with it.


----------



## ril3y

paraphernalia said:


> I would try the Geekria "Donut-shaped" pads (not the L-cushion copy although they do look similar). Very soft and comfy and you will get a tiny bit more treble as they have a hole in the middle.
> 
> My gf has the Geekria G-cushion copy on her SR60e and seems to be happy with it.


Sweet.. Bought!  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## 534743

ril3y said:


> Sweet.. Bought!  Thanks for the suggestion.



Let me know what you think of them!


----------



## Philimon (Oct 23, 2020)

sling5s said:


> Oh yeah...forgot about that.  You are right. The plastic gimbals to cover the full circumstance from RS1 or 2 up. but you would think there would be more.
> Anyways, I don't have any gripe against Grado. . Just what I tend to hear and observe from others.
> 
> Back to the Hemp. I find the balance between bass and treble ratio a little troubling. I find the bass a little too much. Makes the sound slightly too warm and slow for me. It lacks the fast snappy, punchy midbass of older grados. Also because the bass ratio is higher to the treble ratio, it lacks the treble air. There isn't that treble airiness to surround the mids that breathes air and space in the music and sound. It sounds congested, slow and heavy and not open and airy.  Hmm....



Try some alternate pads.:

Or it could be the Hemp is just not as snappy or resolving as some other Grados.

edit: I have my own Hemp and minidspEARS incoming so will be able to provide some more data with alternate pads. I think the Geekria “flat-hole” looks good. Im going to try some Senn HD414 and Geekra L-pads as well.


----------



## emorrison33

emorrison33 said:


> I received my GT-220's yesterday.  Very nice!  I have the Sennheiser TW earbuds, and up until now they were my favorite earbud.  My other buds and IEM's are all asian stuff.  So the Grado buds....definitely bass heavy, more so than usual with Grado.  But the bass is clear, not muddied, and definitive.  Mids are exceptional.  Guitars and vocals are great. Treble is good and doesn't have that tinny sound like alot of IEM's and earbuds.  I have to "look for" the cymbals/hi-hat alot though.  Depth and width are good as well, but I think the Sennheiser is a little better.  When there is alot going on in the music, they struggle a little bit, but I don't own a pair of buds/IEM's that don't.  The Grado buds handle it without getting muddy....just a little dirty/confused I would say. I had an issue with the left earbud.  At first I had no sound out of it (wasn't paring with the other bud).  Then it started working after I put it back in the case and removed several times. But then it cut off after 10 or 15 seconds.  I think it just wasn't charged, even though I fully charged the case with the buds in them before I played with them.  It's fine now, after leaving it in the case for an hour and making sure to push down on it a little while in the case, but I hope it's not an ongoing issue.  The buds don't fit in the case very well...they are a little loose inside of it.  If you move the case you can hear/feel the buds moving around.  I can't attest to the playing/charging time yet, but I think Grado says 6 hours on thier website. But despite the cons, these are a nice pair of earbuds, and I'm sure I will enjoy them immensely when I need to go portable.  I think the pricing is right compared to other offerings out there.


Still having an issue with the left earbud.  It's not charging.  I contacted Grado, so I'll see what happens.


----------



## bpcans (Oct 24, 2020)

Okay Head-Fi Grado headphone lovers. Here are my first impressions of my new GS3000e cans and how I’ve got them connected after 30+ hours of listening time. The sound is absolutely gorgeous and totally enthralling. They have a super tight and respectful bass, with an engaging midrange, and a clear and pristine treble that makes you want to hear the high notes. Fun to listen to.


----------



## THGM

Great setup you have there! No wonder you find the sound gorgeous and totally enthralling...


----------



## elvergun

bpcans said:


> Okay Head-Fi Grado headphone lovers. Here are my first impressions of my new GS3000e cans and how I’ve got them connected after 30+ hours of listening time. The sound is absolutely gorgeous and totally enthralling. They have a super tight and respectful bass, with an engaging midrange, and a clear and not too screechy treble. Fun to listen to.



So are you trying to tell us that one of the top models in the Grado lineup actually sounds great?   You actually want us to believe that?


----------



## bpcans

elvergun said:


> So are you trying to tell us that one of the top models in the Grado lineup actually sounds great?   You actually want us to believe that?


Oh no elvergun. Never! Lol. I’ve had the privilege of being able to listen to pretty much all of the top tier headphones out right now, both closed and opened backed, and I can tell you that these cans are really good to my ears.


----------



## bpcans

Great setup you have there! No wonder you find the sound gorgeous and totally enthralling... 
[/QUOTE] 


THGM said:


> Great setup you have there! No wonder you find the sound gorgeous and totally enthralling...


I'm listening to Curtis Mayfield's original soundtrack from the movie 'SuperFly'. Man it was the 70's. Curtis wrote it, played it, orchestrated it, recorded it, and mixed it. The soundstage and instrument separation is incredible listening to it with these cans. You must understand that these recordings were meant to be heard from a 33 1/3 RPM long play record, with the sound coming out of two stereo speakers. Completely different mixing format than we have today. Every track was a piece of the whole album.


----------



## 40760

After using the Yaxi S Cushions for a full day, I can safely say it is costly but worthy of an upgrade. The fine density of these foams make them quite a bit more comfortable to wear over longer periods and sound wise, definitely "cleaner" than the stock pads. I feel these should come default with any Grado that uses the S Cushions.


----------



## sling5s (Oct 24, 2020)

The Perfect Grado

I think sometimes it's unfair of me to judge every Grado headphone that I purchase or try (like the Hemp) with the standards of all my various Grado headphone experiences. 
In this way, I'm looking for and wanting the perfect Grado headphone: a Grado headphone that checks the marks of all the best characteristics and qualities of the Grado headphones. What do I mean?

For example, I like the RS2e mids. I like the bass somewhat too. But it lacks in the upper treble extension of the RS1i. 
It lack of upper treble extension (and cup size which limits soundstage) makes the bass and mids sound dense without the treble to breathe air and space into the tone of the music.
So while it's unfair, I want the treble extension of the RS1i that creates space and depth and airiness where you feel like the music just extends into space with a nice shimmer.
Which is funny because when I had the RS1i, I loved the treble extension and airiness and how that made the vocals airy, bass snappy, fast, and how the soundstage sounded holographic. But I didn't like the mids. They were thin and shrilly sometimes.

I also think the reason I give so much value and weight to the vintage Grado was that 1. it had a good balance of bass, mids and treble. 2. I had no other Grado to compare to.
My only other comparison was the HD580 at that time.

On a side note, when I think about the balance or the quantities of bass, mids and treble, I kind of appreciate the sr80e. It's sounds right to my ears. But of course, it lacks the refinements of the higher end Grados.

So really I'm never going to be fully or completely satisfied with any Grado headphone. I'm always going to compare. I could always hope in the next "x" series they will make or maybe even the limited edition series. The GH1 did come close but was too polite for my taste. But then again, even with Grados the trend seems to be "more bass". 

I know Grado has custom made headphones for John Mayor, Ariana Grande and James Taylor.  Not sure they custom tailored the sound but they did so to the design a little.
So if Grado could custom make my headphone, my "Perfect Grado" headphone would be the bass and mids of an RS2e and the upper treble (and wood cup size) of the RS1i.

What is your perfect Grado?


----------



## emorrison33

emorrison33 said:


> Still having an issue with the left earbud.  It's not charging.  I contacted Grado, so I'll see what happens.


Factory reset fixed the issue. Excellent buds. I'm really enjoying them. Highly recommend, I'd your looking for earbuds.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

sling5s said:


> What is your perfect Grado?



PS2000e sound in GS1000e housing.


----------



## THGM (Oct 24, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## bpcans (Oct 25, 2020)

sling5s said:


> The Perfect Grado
> 
> What is your perfect Grado?


I love my RS1i’s because they’re comfortable to wear for long periods of time and they sound fantastic. That being said, the perfect Grado headphones in my opinion, and I know I’m going to sound like a broken record here, are the GS3000e’s. They just do everything!


----------



## Shane D

sling5s said:


> The Perfect Grado
> 
> I think sometimes it's unfair of me to judge every Grado headphone that I purchase or try (like the Hemp) with the standards of all my various Grado headphone experiences.
> In this way, I'm looking for and wanting the perfect Grado headphone: a Grado headphone that checks the marks of all the best characteristics and qualities of the Grado headphones. What do I mean?
> ...



GH2's...so far.


----------



## Beagle

sling5s said:


> Back to the Hemp. I find the balance between bass and treble ratio a little troubling. I find the bass a little too much. Makes the sound slightly too warm and slow for me. It lacks the fast snappy, punchy midbass of older grados. Also because the bass ratio is higher to the treble ratio, it lacks the treble air. There isn't that treble airiness to surround the mids that breathes air and space in the music and sound. It sounds congested, slow and heavy and not open and airy.  Hmm....


I could not disagree more.


----------



## sling5s

Beagle said:


> I could not disagree more.



Goes to show, different ears and different preferences.  Both valid.


----------



## Beagle

sling5s said:


> Goes to show, different ears and different preferences.  Both valid.


If I said the sky was blue and someone else said it was green, is that a preference?


----------



## sling5s (Oct 24, 2020)

Beagle said:


> If I said the sky was blue and someone else said it was green, is that a preference?



Isn't music more on the side/spectrum of subjective experiences and interpretations based my preferences than objective reality (sky being blue or green which are I got to say extreme contrasts)?

Or take someone saying something tastes salty? Two people can disagree. One saying the pasta is salty and the other saying it's not. But maybe the one calling it salty grew up with a mom cooking bland food while the other calling it not salty grew up with a mom who cooked really rich and salty foods.  Or maybe one has sensitivity to salt while the other has dulled taste to salt.
It's one persons experience verses another persons' experience and they are both right based on how they experience their food.

I could use another example of how two people watched the same movie, or saw the same painting and came away with different experiences or opinions on what they saw. They would both be right wouldn't they?

What I mean to say is that we all bring presuppositions to how we see, hear and interpret experiences....and even reality.


----------



## joseph69

sling5s said:


> What is your perfect Grado?


GH1 w/G cushions, then the GH2 w/G cushions.
As an owner of the PS1000 3x they used to be my favorite Grado, but I regretfully sold my last pair.



Shane D said:


> GH2's...so far.


+1


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> GH1 w/G cushions, then the GH2 w/G cushions.
> As an owner of the PS1000 3x they used to be my favorite Grado, but I regretfully sold my last pair.
> 
> 
> +1


joseph69, have you ever auditioned or thought about the PS2000e's as a possibility? To me they sounded really good, but they kept sliding off of my bald head.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> joseph69, have you ever auditioned or thought about the PS2000e's as a possibility? To me they sounded really good, but they kept sliding off of my bald head.


Yes, I've owned the PS2000e as well as recently having them (and the GS3000e) for a week+ to listen to them, but unfortunately (again) I didn't find them to be for my tastes or similar to the PS1000. I preferred the GS3000e and was going to purchase them, but in the end I found both, my GH1 & GH2 to be more to my liking. If I could find a NOS (or mint condition PS1000) I'd be all over it. As a matter of fact, I recently missed out on a NOS from Lyric Hi-Fi which is were I purchased the last pair (that I regretfully sold) from. Maybe they'll find another in their warehouse hiding somewhere in the near future.


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Yes, I've owned the PS2000e as well as recently having them (and the GS3000e) for a week+ to listen to them, but unfortunately (again) I didn't find them to be for my tastes or similar to the PS1000. I preferred the GS3000e and was going to purchase them, but in the end I found both, my GH1 & GH2 to be more to my liking. If I could find a NOS (or mint condition PS1000) I'd be all over it. As a matter of fact, I recently missed out on a NOS from Lyric Hi-Fi which is were I purchased the last pair (that I regretfully sold) from. Maybe they'll find another in their warehouse hiding somewhere in the near future.


What is it about the sound of the PS1K’s that keeps you going back to them? To me they and the PS2000e sounded a little edgy, as in the trebles were really really crisp and detailed which took away from my ability to enjoy the note decay of certain instruments in different passages of music. I think if I would’ve taken the time to properly EQ the PS hp’s then I might have enjoyed them more. The term that I’ve read over and over about the PS’s is the word “clinical” when folks describe how they sound.


----------



## joseph69

I just did a google search for a NOS Grado PS1000 and didn't come up with any results for NOS, but did see the PS1000 in this link which Im 99.9% sure I was the original owner of due to the black bands around the circumference of the cups. I believe I sold my last pair to @JoeDoe and he also sold them after some time. @JoeDoe would you be able to confirm if you sold these to this eBay member who also may be a Head-Fi member?

I've also contacted the eBay seller asking if he is a Head-Fi member and if he could take a look at the underside of the black bands and let me know if they say 'Moore Macericks' on them. Moore Mavericks is a local High School football team where I purchased the bands from. If so, I'm definitely the original owner of these which were the last pair I purchased from Lyric Hi-Fi NOS and I would be interested in purchasing them.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> What is it about the sound of the PS1K’s that keeps you going back to them? To me they and the PS2000e sounded a little edgy, as in the trebles were really really crisp and detailed which took away from my ability to enjoy the note decay of certain instruments in different passages of music. I think if I would’ve taken the time to properly EQ the PS hp’s then I might have enjoyed them more. The term that I’ve read over and over about the PS’s is the word “clinical” when folks describe how they sound.


Out of the 3 PS1000's I've owned I've never found any to be edgy or too crisp sounding in any way.
In fact, I found them to be quite the opposite, sounding very full bodied with the best vocals I've ever heard, especially my last pair being I did find some slight inconsistencies between the 3 but nothing excessive. System synergy.


----------



## Philimon

Beagle said:


> I could not disagree more.





Beagle said:


> If I said the sky was blue and someone else said it was green, is that a preference?



Ive been trying to follow this thread (mostly noise) since Hemp came out, and Im sorry if I missed your impressions, but why are you disagreeing?


----------



## joseph69

Just realized the listing I posted for the PS1000 I think was mine has been ended due to being sold, so there goes that.


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Out of the 3 PS1000's I've owned I've never found any to be edgy or too crisp sounding in any way.
> In fact, I found them to be quite the opposite, sounding very full bodied with the best vocals I've ever heard, especially my last pair being I did find some slight inconsistencies between the 3 but nothing excessive. System synergy.


joseph69, well you're helping me get back into the descriptive side of this headphone game. I think what I was trying to convey was that coming from my old RS1i's the sound of the PS1000 and 2000e's was just so much more detailed then what I was used too. I auditioned both the PS2000e's and GS3000e's thru a Focal Arche headphone amp and a Chord Hugo TT2 DAC with High-resolution files taken from Qobuz via an iPad with Bluetooth. So the sources were top notch. I just couldn't swallow the $2,700 ticket for the PS2000e's even though my stereo shop would give me 15% off list.


----------



## Beagle

sling5s said:


> Isn't music more on the side/spectrum of subjective experiences and interpretations based my preferences than objective reality (sky being blue or green which are I got to say extreme contrasts)?
> 
> Or take someone saying something tastes salty? Two people can disagree. One saying the pasta is salty and the other saying it's not. But maybe the one calling it salty grew up with a mom cooking bland food while the other calling it not salty grew up with a mom who cooked really rich and salty foods.  Or maybe one has sensitivity to salt while the other has dulled taste to salt.
> It's one persons experience verses another persons' experience and they are both right based on how they experience their food.
> ...


I agree with everything you are saying but you are talking more about personal tastes. What you like. I was talking about when a headphone has the sonic fundamentals lined up and balanced fairly evenly and would appear to measure as such, and one person hears that even balance and another does not. Is it still preference? I don't think it's the same as comparing salty and non salty food. You can change a recipe so the balance favors the sodium factor and one person might not think it's overly salty but it IS overly salty. You've added more. But to use your food analogy to compare to listening, if you turned all the bass off and turned the treble all the way up (via EQ or tone controls on an amp) and adjusted to that sound, when you set them back to 'neutral', the sound would be bass heavy and dull in the top. But it's not. That was the point I was trying to make.


----------



## sling5s (Oct 25, 2020)

Beagle said:


> I agree with everything you are saying but you are talking more about personal tastes. What you like. I was talking about when a headphone has the sonic fundamentals lined up and balanced fairly evenly and would appear to measure as such, and one person hears that even balance and another does not. Is it still preference? I don't think it's the same as comparing salty and non salty food. You can change a recipe so the balance favors the sodium factor and one person might not think it's overly salty but it IS overly salty. You've added more. But to use your food analogy to compare to listening, if you turned all the bass off and turned the treble all the way up (via EQ or tone controls on an amp) and adjusted to that sound, when you set them back to 'neutral', the sound would be bass heavy and dull in the top. But it's not. That was the point I was trying to make.



I think what I'm saying as bass heavy comes from my reference point of what I remember of the old vintage grado with flats. To my recollection, they didn't have much bass. Grado's in general back then were pretty bass light.  They had a touch of mid bass to give it that snap and bounce in the music. So when I say the Hemp has too much bass, I'm referencing that auditory memory of my experience with vintage grado with flats.

I wanted Grado Labs to make the mids like the vintage grados. The "I" series had thin mids to my ears. And in the "e" series they crafted mids to my liking.  But at the same time, they did add more bass which I didn't want for my taste. I liked the amount of bass that grados always had. My preference is more mid and treble emphasis with a touch of mid bass. I actually dislike low bass for rock.  Sure when I'm listening to EMD, Pop or Rap, I want low bass frequencies but for rock, I don't care for it very much.

So all in all, I have a very strong bias, preference and defined sense of what I want in a grado that is suited for rock (alt, progressive, and classic). Hope that makes sense.
As you can tell, my needs and what I want to hear and like really determines what I call "too much bass".  It's really relative to my taste.  So yes, my impressions are not definitive truths at all.  It's very much subjective and skewed.  Probably overly so.  

Thanks for your thoughts though.  I appreciate your validation.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

sling5s said:


> I think what I'm saying as bass heavy comes from my reference point of what I remember of the old vintage grado with flats. To my recollection, they didn't have much bass. Grado's in general back then were pretty bass light.  They had a touch of mid bass to give it that snap and bounce in the music. So when I say the Hemp has too much bass, I'm referencing that auditory memory of my experience with vintage grado with flats.
> 
> I wanted Grado Labs to make the mids like the vintage grados. The "I" series had thin mids to my ears. And in the "e" series they crafted mids to my liking.  But at the same time, they did add more bass which I didn't want for my taste. I liked the amount of bass that grados always had. My preference is more mid and treble emphasis with a touch of mid bass. I actually dislike low bass for rock.  Sure when I'm listening to EMD, Pop or Rap, I want low bass frequencies but for rock, I don't care for it very much.
> 
> ...



Well, as a DT48 user, I fully understand if you think Hemp has a little too much bass. While something like HD650 or Audeze headphone will be bass monster for you.

Personally, I like Hemp bass as the quantity is there, without overpower the presence of vocal. Something like Grado HF2 and PS500e (Not really my cup of tea) and even RS1e (I like this one) will produce a little bigger mid bass compare to Hemp.


----------



## Gippy (Oct 25, 2020)

bpcans said:


> I auditioned both the PS2000e's and GS3000e's thru a Focal Arche headphone amp and a Chord Hugo TT2 DAC with High-resolution files taken from Qobuz via an iPad with Bluetooth. So the sources were top notch. I just couldn't swallow the $2,700 ticket for the PS2000e's even though my stereo shop would give me 15% off list.



RAA measured the PS2000e and GS3000e and it's so close that it's assumed they have the same driver. The PS2000e has slightly less treble roll-off but you're paying 50% more and adding 50% more weight for that. The GS2000e is much brighter in comparison.


----------



## Beagle

sling5s said:


> I think what I'm saying as bass heavy comes from my reference point of what I remember of the old vintage grado with flats. To my recollection, they didn't have much bass. Grado's in general back then were pretty bass light.  They had a touch of mid bass to give it that snap and bounce in the music. So when I say the Hemp has too much bass, I'm referencing that auditory memory of my experience with vintage grado with flats.


OK so here is where we differ. I had (and still have) the older Grados with flat pads and there was a bit more bass than treble, which gave a smooth, warm signature. When they switched to the bowl pads, the bass was much lighter, the treble more open. I find the Hemp character sits somewhere in between these two sonic signatures.


----------



## bpcans

Gippy said:


> RAA measured the PS2000e and GS3000e and it's so close that it's assumed they have the same driver. The PS2000e has slightly less treble roll-off but you're paying 50% more and adding 50% more weight for that. The GS2000e is much brighter in comparison.


Gippy, thanks for posting this graph because it really reinforces my belief that I made the correct choice in getting the GS3000e’s.


----------



## emorrison33

I think I can safely say my GS1000e's are broken in now (over 50 hours).  The bass changed enough, and I like it now.  Still prefer the bass on the RS2e and/or Hemp though. The GS1000e will be my critical listening HP's for when the house is quiet and I can enjoy my music without interruptions.  The RS2E's I have at work and the Hemp's will be my cans at home, and for when I want to rock out or just need a change.  I'll throw in the GT-220's when I don't want wires hanging around, like when I am working on the inside of a laptop or computer for work, or when I want portability (cutting the lawn, etc.).  These wireless earbuds are excellent !!!  I don't know how Grado did it, but they sound amazing.  I think they must have elves that come into the shop at night to make them because they are magical.  They of course don't beat out my other Grado headphones, but I'm sure they would give any sub $500 full sized headphone a run for the money.  Speaking of money...time to start saving for a GS3000e.  Or maybe get the PS500e first, to try out a metal hybrid.


----------



## Philimon (Oct 26, 2020)

emorrison33 said:


> I think I can safely say my GS1000e's are broken in now (over 50 hours).  The bass changed enough, and I like it now.  Still prefer the bass on the RS2e and/or Hemp though. The GS1000e will be my critical listening HP's for when the house is quiet and I can enjoy my music without interruptions.  The RS2E's I have at work and the Hemp's will be my cans at home, and for when I want to rock out or just need a change.  I'll throw in the GT-220's when I don't want wires hanging around, like when I am working on the inside of a laptop or computer for work, or when I want portability (cutting the lawn, etc.).  These wireless earbuds are excellent !!! _ I don't know how Grado did it, but they sound amazing.  I think they must have elves that come into the shop at night to make them because they are magical. _ They of course don't beat out my other Grado headphones, *but I'm sure they would give any sub $500 full sized headphone a run for the money*.  Speaking of money...time to start saving for a GS3000e.  Or maybe get the PS500e first, to try out a metal hybrid.



Can you give one example please? How about vs the most common headphone recommended the 6XX at $200? What about Koss 95X? How about Verum One? How about even a Porta Pro? Please dont say things like this because you sound like a shill, youre not a shill, so be more considerate of your statements because someone might think youre shill and that would not be okay.


----------



## emorrison33

Philimon said:


> Can you give one example please? How about vs the most common headphone recommended the 6XX at $200? What about Koss 95X? How about Verum One? How about even a Porta Pro? Please dont say things like this because you sound like a shill, youre not a shill, so be more considerate of your statements because someone might think youre shill and that would not be okay.


How about the ATH-MSR7BK?  Those I have.... among others, and the little Grado earbuds sound better.  Do you want more comparisons? Grado SR80e.  Had them....earbuds sound better, to me.  Sennheiser HD600.  I have them, and I like the earbuds better. YMMV I can go on, but I don't think it's necessary for me to list every sub $500 headphone I've owned or do own.  Becasue someone gets excited about a pair of earphones doesn't make him a schill  Should I change my post to say sub $300?  Whatever you need...


----------



## Damien Grief

emorrison33 said:


> Or maybe get the PS500e first, to try out a metal hybrid.



I have both the PS500e and the Hemp. I like the Hemp a bit more. They sound pretty similar, if I'm being honest. Except the Hemp has more sub bass and seem to be a bit warmer. The PS500e might be a bit more detailed. Haven't done a ton of A/B comparisons with them though. Both are fantastic and I'm glad I own both.


----------



## fleasbaby

ril3y said:


> Here are my custom grado's.  This is made from spalted cherry.  I started an etsy store selling these and some others if anyone is interested.  Mostly just to re-coop the time I put into modeling and toolpath generation
> 
> Riley



Beautiful work Riley! Awesome to see more makers out there!


----------



## MattAu

Have anyone used the 12-conductor Grado extension cable instead of the 4-conductor Grado extension cable and noticed an improvement?  I have the 4-conductor one and spoke to my distributor here in Canada and ordered the 12-conductor version.  I should receive that tomorrow.  

I used the 4-conductor with my old SR60 but now that I have a pair of GH1, I thought I should upgrade since I think the GH1 has 8-conductor cable


----------



## bpcans

MattAu said:


> Have anyone used the 12-conductor Grado extension cable instead of the 4-conductor Grado extension cable and noticed an improvement?  I have the 4-conductor one and spoke to my distributor here in Canada and ordered the 12-conductor version.  I should receive that tomorrow.
> 
> I used the 4-conductor with my old SR60 but now that I have a pair of GH1, I thought I should upgrade since I think the GH1 has 8-conductor cable


I got a new 12-conductor extension cord with my new 3000e’s, and there’s an audible difference between it and my old 4-conductor on my RS1i’s.


----------



## johanchandy (Oct 27, 2020)

I upgraded my amp and dac to the Asgard 3 and Modius, quite a nice stack.

Even though I like the amp, the more I used the liquid spark with the Hemp the more I preferred the Schiit Heresy over it, the Hemp sounds more competent with more detail and it sounds cleaner with the Heresy. Separation is better as well and it doesn't get congested like it does some times with the spark with more volume. Vocals can get a bit shouty with the spark as well and the highs sound like they obscure detail a bit, as if it pushes the detail into the background. These differences are small but noticeable. I'm sure the Magni 3 would sound great as well. (I still like the spark with the Hemp at lower volumes, sounds very life like)

I realized I preferred Schiit's stuff more so I thought I would upgrade, I considered the Modi Multibit with the schiit Vali as I hear that's an awesome setup for Grados, but reports of the MM sounding a bit blurry or less clear had me concerned so instead I went the route of the asgard 3 and modius which I'm enjoying. Another reason I went for this stack was because of the form factor and later on I could get the Bifrost 2 to replace the modius when I can afford it. The sound quality improvement over the modi3/heresy stack isn't large but noticeable in a good way, the soundstage is quite a bit larger(biggest difference) and separation is excellent, it sounds super clean as well. Pretty happy with the end result. I wish I had the gs3000e's now to see how those headphones would sound through this setup.


----------



## elvergun

johanchandy said:


> I upgraded my amp and dac to the Asgard 3 and Modius, quite a nice stack.
> 
> Even though I like the amp, the more I used the liquid spark with the Hemp the more I preferred the Schiit Heresy over it, the Hemp sounds more competent with more detail and it sounds cleaner with the Heresy. Separation is better as well and it doesn't get congested like it does some times with the spark with more volume. Vocals can get a bit shouty with the spark as well and the highs sound like they obscure detail a bit, as if it pushes the detail into the background. These differences are small but noticeable. I'm sure the Magni 3 would sound great as well. (I still like the spark with the Hemp at lower volumes, sounds very life like)
> 
> I realized I preferred Schiit's stuff more so I thought I would upgrade, I considered the Modi Multibit with the schiit Vali as I hear that's an awesome setup for Grados, but reports of the MM sounding a bit blurry or less clear had me concerned so instead I went the route of the asgard 3 and modius which I'm enjoying. Another reason I went for this stack was because of the form factor and later on I could get the Bifrost 2 to replace the modius when I can afford it. The sound quality improvement over the modi3/heresy stack isn't large but noticeable in a good way, the soundstage is quite a bit larger(biggest difference) and separation is excellent, it sounds super clean as well. Pretty happy with the end result. I wish I had the gs3000e's now to see how those headphones would sound through this setup.



I still love that headband.


----------



## THGM

johanchandy said:


> I upgraded my amp and dac to the Asgard 3 and Modius, quite a nice stack.
> 
> Even though I like the amp, the more I used the liquid spark with the Hemp the more I preferred the Schiit Heresy over it, the Hemp sounds more competent with more detail and it sounds cleaner with the Heresy. Separation is better as well and it doesn't get congested like it does some times with the spark with more volume. Vocals can get a bit shouty with the spark as well and the highs sound like they obscure detail a bit, as if it pushes the detail into the background. These differences are small but noticeable. I'm sure the Magni 3 would sound great as well. (I still like the spark with the Hemp at lower volumes, sounds very life like)
> 
> I realized I preferred Schiit's stuff more so I thought I would upgrade, I considered the Modi Multibit with the schiit Vali as I hear that's an awesome setup for Grados, but reports of the MM sounding a bit blurry or less clear had me concerned so instead I went the route of the asgard 3 and modius which I'm enjoying. Another reason I went for this stack was because of the form factor and later on I could get the Bifrost 2 to replace the modius when I can afford it. The sound quality improvement over the modi3/heresy stack isn't large but noticeable in a good way, the soundstage is quite a bit larger(biggest difference) and separation is excellent, it sounds super clean as well. Pretty happy with the end result. I wish I had the gs3000e's now to see how those headphones would sound through this setup.


Nice Schiit 



elvergun said:


> I still love that headband.



Me too. It really compliments the Hemp.


----------



## clundbe1

Hi folks. Having these since release and got to say that they are better than the GS 2000e. More bass♥️ but with the same treble and mids. Anyone out there with a pair like these and with a comment?


----------



## Damien Grief

johanchandy said:


> I upgraded my amp and dac to the Asgard 3 and Modius, quite a nice stack.
> 
> Even though I like the amp, the more I used the liquid spark with the Hemp the more I preferred the Schiit Heresy over it, the Hemp sounds more competent with more detail and it sounds cleaner with the Heresy. Separation is better as well and it doesn't get congested like it does some times with the spark with more volume. Vocals can get a bit shouty with the spark as well and the highs sound like they obscure detail a bit, as if it pushes the detail into the background. These differences are small but noticeable. I'm sure the Magni 3 would sound great as well. (I still like the spark with the Hemp at lower volumes, sounds very life like)
> 
> I realized I preferred Schiit's stuff more so I thought I would upgrade, I considered the Modi Multibit with the schiit Vali as I hear that's an awesome setup for Grados, but reports of the MM sounding a bit blurry or less clear had me concerned so instead I went the route of the asgard 3 and modius which I'm enjoying. Another reason I went for this stack was because of the form factor and later on I could get the Bifrost 2 to replace the modius when I can afford it. The sound quality improvement over the modi3/heresy stack isn't large but noticeable in a good way, the soundstage is quite a bit larger(biggest difference) and separation is excellent, it sounds super clean as well. Pretty happy with the end result. I wish I had the gs3000e's now to see how those headphones would sound through this setup.



Awesome. I'm currently on the Magni 2U and Modi 2U for my setup and I like it a lot. But I have been curious about the Asgard/Modius setup. Glad to hear you're enjoying it.


----------



## Mightygrey

elvergun said:


> I still love that headband.


I love that other people are digging it and doing it now : )


----------



## bpcans

I’m hearing things in recordings that I’ve listened to hundreds of times before with my new setup that I haven’t heard before. Can adding an Chord M-Scaler take me any further? Who can identify which irons I’m gaming?


----------



## Nitreb

MattAu said:


> Have anyone used the 12-conductor Grado extension cable instead of the 4-conductor Grado extension cable and noticed an improvement?  I have the 4-conductor one and spoke to my distributor here in Canada and ordered the 12-conductor version.  I should receive that tomorrow.
> 
> I used the 4-conductor with my old SR60 but now that I have a pair of GH1, I thought I should upgrade since I think the GH1 has 8-conductor cable



I have both and except for the different length (15 ft for the 4-wire, 12 ft for the 8-wire), I find no differences.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

clundbe1 said:


> Hi folks. Having these since release and got to say that they are better than the GS 2000e. More bass♥ but with the same treble and mids. Anyone out there with a pair like these and with a comment?


Nice! I've never seen those. I am a sucker for the special limited models.


----------



## Gippy (Oct 28, 2020)

bpcans said:


> Can adding an Chord M-Scaler take me any further?



I have a hard time justifying an upscaling device that costs more than my headphones/DAC/amp combined. Everything I've read about the M-Scaler points towards it making the audio more "analog" which to me is doublespeak for "less detailed", and it doesn't hit its "full potential" unless you use it with a DAVE, so that's $20k and discussion is better served on the Summit-Fi subforum. The adjustments on my iFi Pro iCAN probably have a greater effect than what the M-Scaler does.


----------



## elira

bpcans said:


> I’m hearing things in recordings that I’ve listened to hundreds of times before with my new setup that I haven’t heard before. Can adding an Chord M-Scaler take me any further? Who can identify which irons I’m gaming?


I have been using a qutest for the last months and it's an amazing DAC, the M-Scaler is said to be make it slightly better but the price is crazy. I don't see my self investing that much money in a digital filter.


----------



## 534743

elira said:


> I have been using a qutest for the last months and it's an amazing DAC, the M-Scaler is said to be make it slightly better but the price is crazy. I don't see my self investing that much money in a digital filter.



About upscaling: I have not used this M-Scaler but i have used the software Bitperfect on MacOS and the Onkyo HF Player on iOS which both do just that, upscale my audio material on the fly. The HF player can even convert my files to a DSD stream. I am not going to say that the upscaling does not have any effect but it is a very small one. The resulting sound is indeed a little more "analogue", "warm", "softer", "more flowing". But it's really a small change and usually i do not miss it if i don't use it.


----------



## carboncopy

HQPlayer is an other option. It has the “closed form” algorithm, which is used by chord.

Actually I like everything in native form with a NOS DAC. Upsampling makes it smoother but it takes some life away from the music. Which is important for me.

Fun fact: I use an audiophil PC with linear PSU, oven controlled Clock, Paul Pang USB card, a special headless Linux which runs just Roon and HQPlayer. And HQPlayer does nothing. (No oversampling) But! It is better as Roon alone for some reason.


----------



## clundbe1

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Nice! I've never seen those. I am a sucker for the special limited models.


#metoo


----------



## TheMiddleSky

bpcans said:


> Can adding an Chord M-Scaler take me any further? Who can identify which irons I’m gaming?



I think better to invest your money to get TT2 and sell the qutest. There's chance you may like Grado direct from TT2 rather than use additional Woo amp too.


----------



## bpcans (Oct 28, 2020)

TheMiddleSky said:


> I think better to invest your money to get TT2 and sell the qutest. There's chance you may like Grado direct from TT2 rather than use additional Woo amp too.


TheMiddleSky, I think the TT2 is a great DAC/amp. I’m not a fan of it’s form being that the TT2 is meant for a larger home system. Both the Qutest and the TT2 share the same Xilinx Artix 7 FPGA chip, but I’m guessing that they might be coded differently, I’m not sure. I went for the Qutest because it does just one thing and takes up very little space and I can move it around easily and take it to our condo for the weekends. I’ll give the TT2 another look though. Of course my dream piece of gear is the Chord DAVE.


----------



## Nickelodeon

clundbe1 said:


> Hi folks. Having these since release and got to say that they are better than the GS 2000e. More bass♥ but with the same treble and mids. Anyone out there with a pair like these and with a comment?



Hi *clundbe1*,

And nice to hear from you again after so long! I believe that you are one of the three _known_ Head-Fi members that participated in the purchase of these Los Angeles and Orange County (LA&OC) Audio Society 25th Anniversary Headphones, with the other two members being both myself, and '*Astral Abyss*'.

In my opinion, the LA&OC 'phones are something of a cross between the GS2000e and the GS3000e, even though the GS3ke 'phones hadn't yet appeared when the LA&OC 'phones were released. Relative to the GS2ke, they offer (as you have already noted) an improved bass response, while maintaining a bright and clear treble which, unlike some people's impression of the treble response of the GS2ke, is never harsh, shrill, or fatiguing. This could be due to the lack of use of 'maple wood' inserts surrounding the GS2ke drivers in the LA&OC 'phones, or instead be due to the fact that the GS2ke drivers used in the LA&OC 'phones feature some of the wiring improvements of the PS2000e drivers (this last bit of info comes courtesy of Bob Levi). 

Whatever you do, *do not* sell (or trade) these headphones! The production number on these 'phones is so low, that it's extremely unlikely that you'll ever run across another pair again! Back in April of 2018, I asked Bob Levi (the then president and CEO of the LA&OC Audio Society) how many of these 'phones were ultimately produced, and he said only 12! (Or 13, if you include the prototype, which featured a different cosmetic aesthetic.)

So you, along with myself and *'Astral Abyss'*, are the three _known_ Head-Fi members that are among the 12 disiples of John Grado's LA&OC Audio Society's 25th Anniversary Headphones! Taken together, we three comprise 25% ownership of the total production run!

If you look inside the 'striped oak' cups via the outside grill, you'll be able to make out the number corresponding to which of the 12 headphones manufactured that you received. Mine is number 8. (See attached photo below.)



Perhaps *'Astral Abyss'* can chime in here and tell us which of the numbered LA&OC Audio Society 25th Anniversary 'phone he received! *'Astral Abyss'* actually left some initial listening impressions here: 


Astral Abyss said:


> I apologize for not posting photos sooner.  It was bad timing between having relatives visiting and finishing up my Crack+Speedball amp for my birthday (last Monday).  My wife got me an expensive Chatham 6080WB (graphite plates, ceramic insulators) and I wanted to have it ready.  And then of course I got hooked on listening to it and that was with my HD650 and HD800, so I got behind... Anyway... Looks like @Nickelodeon has you covered.  Mine look pretty much identical.
> 
> I've got a few hours on the LA&OC 25th AE and I'm very, very pleased with them.  Bargain for the price, for sure.  They surpass the GS1000e easily, probably mostly due to the GS2000e drivers that they use.  I do think that the mahogany wood in the GS1000e has an ever so slightly better tone to it, but this 25th AE is tuned beautifully and I have zero issues with it.  There was no initial tinny sound to it like the GS1000e had upon first listen (that subsided after break in and some Earzonk G-cush).  Even without any break in, this new Grado is already my favorite.  Haven't tried it balanced yet.  My only true balanced amp is the Ragnarok.  Don't worry, I'll get to it eventually.



It would be nice if '*Astral Abyss*' could update us with some of his current thoughts on the sonics of these 'phones.


----------



## clundbe1 (Oct 28, 2020)

Nickelodeon said:


> Hi *clundbe1*,
> 
> And nice to hear from you again after so long! I believe that you are one of the three _known_ Head-Fi members that participated in the purchase of these Los Angeles and Orange County (LA&OC) Audio Society 25th Anniversary Headphones, with the other two members being both myself, and '*Astral Abyss*'.
> 
> ...


Hi. Thanks for more info. Will never sell these phones. My "bad" habit is to collect limited grados. And collecting casio' s from the 80s.But my GS 2000e will go in near future i guess. Never noticed the number. Mine are #2.


----------



## Nickelodeon

clundbe1 said:


> Hi. Thanks for more info. Will never sell these phones. My "bad" habit is to collect limited grados. And collecting casio' s from the 80s.But my GS 2000e will go in near future i guess. Never noticed the number. Mine are #2.



WOW! Number 2, how cool is that!! Now it leaves me wondering who received the other numbers 1 through 12. Perhaps we should create a registry of some kind!

#1: ?
#2: clundbe1 
#3: ?
...
#8: Nickelodeon 
...
#12: ?


----------



## clundbe1

Nickelodeon said:


> WOW! Number 2, how cool is that!! Now it leaves me wondering who received the other numbers 1 through 12. Perhaps we should create a registry of some kind!
> 
> #1: ?
> #2: clundbe1
> ...


----------



## Gippy

The super LE and one-off models always struck me as odd, because if they really sounded better than the production models, then they'd eventually enter the rotation.

For a short time it seemed Grado went a little overboard with their GS2000e derivatives. It's as though they knew they messed up with the GS2000e and wanted to release some tweaked variants to use up the remainder of the drivers. You have the LA&OC, the Uncrate, and the Black Label II. I still haven't seen anyone claiming to own a Black Label II, much less read a review about it.


----------



## iFi audio

Gippy said:


> The adjustments on my iFi Pro iCAN



Thanks for mentioning our Pro iCAN. And yes, its analog circuit comprises of three selectable stages and very different at that. Tubes and transistors in one device that allows for switching between them should make a noticeable difference


----------



## elvergun (Oct 28, 2020)

Got this one on Monday.



And I received this one today.


The HF3 is good, but I'm surprised at how great the SR225 sounds.   I wonder how the SR225e compares to the old model.


----------



## gregorya

Nickelodeon said:


> WOW! Number 2, how cool is that!! Now it leaves me wondering who received the other numbers 1 through 12. Perhaps we should create a registry of some kind!
> 
> #1: ?
> #2: clundbe1
> ...



Whoever got #9 should buy the Grado White Headphone as well...


----------



## Wid

Nice 225's 


elvergun said:


> Got this one on Monday.
> 
> 
> And I received this one today.
> ...


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Gippy said:


> The super LE and one-off models always struck me as odd, because if they really sounded better than the production models, then they'd eventually enter the rotation.
> 
> For a short time it seemed Grado went a little overboard with their GS2000e derivatives. It's as though they knew they messed up with the GS2000e and wanted to release some tweaked variants to use up the remainder of the drivers. You have the LA&OC, the Uncrate, and the Black Label II. I still haven't seen anyone claiming to own a Black Label II, much less read a review about it.


Yea, I think all those super LE models are more about branding exercises than about sounding better. I'd stil buy any of them, of course. 😊


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

elvergun said:


> Got this one on Monday.
> 
> 
> And I received this one today.
> ...


Do you have mods planned for those 225s ?


----------



## elvergun

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Do you have mods planned for those 225s ?



Yes, sir.   Something special.


----------



## elvergun

Wow, the HF3 is really good.   I think it is better than the SR325.  

For $350 it was a bargain.


----------



## Damien Grief

elvergun said:


> Got this one on Monday.
> 
> 
> And I received this one today.
> ...



Love how that HF3 looks. 

I have the 225e, but never heard the original 225. Would love to compare some day.


----------



## Superpong

Did any GH2 users here try Beautiful Audio’s pads? I'm deciding between the hybrid and merino pads. Seem like the hybrid maintains Grado signature but the merino adds more warm tonal balance.


----------



## emorrison33

THGM said:


> Many headphones scale well with improved amplification; your GS1000e will, I'm sure, as they are a statement headphone and demand to be driven accordingly.


I've had my Vali 2 for a few days now. Thank you for the advice! from the bottom of my heart thank you.  Wow! Really digging the sound of my cans now.  I bought a few extra tubes to roll.  I'm liking the Electro Harmonix 6GC7.  The stock tube I didn't like at all (some kind of GE tube). The  Genalex Gold Lion E88CC Gold Pin Tube is decent.  All the tubes need more hours on them before I make a decision.  Only had a chance to use for about 3 to 4 hours each.


----------



## Shane D

Superpong said:


> Did any GH2 users here try Beautiful Audio’s pads? I'm deciding between the hybrid and merino pads. Seem like the hybrid maintains Grado signature but the merino adds more warm tonal balance.



I have. I bought the hybrid pads and Love them. I can now wear the Grado's all day. You will get two kinds of fillers to choose from.


----------



## EvEst

Hey--I'm new to the forum and had a question, hope it's not out of line: I've had SR60s for years and not so long ago got some sr325es.  I like them a lot, though the treble is maybe just a touch intense for my inexperienced ears (that seems to be going away the more I listen to them, though).  Anyway, I'm afraid I've already fallen down the rabbit hole and now I'm interested in taking another step or two up the Grado ladder.  My budget is around $600 and I'm considering the PS500es. I'd love to get some recommendations since there are quite a few Grados at $600 and under.


----------



## Damien Grief

EvEst said:


> Hey--I'm new to the forum and had a question, hope it's not out of line: I've had SR60s for years and not so long ago got some sr325es.  I like them a lot, though the treble is maybe just a touch intense for my inexperienced ears (that seems to be going away the more I listen to them, though).  Anyway, I'm afraid I've already fallen down the rabbit hole and now I'm interested in taking another step or two up the Grado ladder.  My budget is around $600 and I'm considering the PS500es. I'd love to get some recommendations since there are quite a few Grados at $600 and under.



The PS500e is a great headphone. Treble is less harsh than the SR line of headphones for sure. I upgraded to my PS500e from the SR225e and once I did, basically never went back to the SR headphones. They're great headphones.

That said, Grado's new Hemp headphones are $420 and are limited edition (they will eventually sell out and not make more). They're amazing and I think definitely likely to be the most recommended for under $600 in Grado's line. I hear they rival the RS2e in sound quality for even less - though, I've not heard those so I can't compare. They're similar sort of to the PS500e but more sub bass. I definitely recommend either the PS500e or the Hemp.


----------



## emorrison33

Damien Grief said:


> The PS500e is a great headphone. Treble is less harsh than the SR line of headphones for sure. I upgraded to my PS500e from the SR225e and once I did, basically never went back to the SR headphones. They're great headphones.
> 
> That said, Grado's new Hemp headphones are $420 and are limited edition (they will eventually sell out and not make more). They're amazing and I think definitely likely to be the most recommended for under $600 in Grado's line. I hear they rival the RS2e in sound quality for even less - though, I've not heard those so I can't compare. They're similar sort of to the PS500e but more sub bass. I definitely recommend either the PS500e or the Hemp.


I agree on the Hemp phones.  I have both the Hemp and the RS2e.  They are very similar.  My opinion is that the Hemp has more bass overall, but it's still well defined like with the RS2e.  I think sound quality is still a little better with the RS2e though. But if EvEst is saying the treble is too intense, I would go with the Hemp.  For $420, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## EvEst

I was wondering about the Hemps.  I'm not crazy about the look of them and the weed references, not that I have anything against it (quite the opposite in fact), just think it will kind of date over time.  Bit of course sound is the most important factor (also $$).


----------



## ksorota (Oct 29, 2020)

EvEst said:


> I was wondering about the Hemps.  I'm not crazy about the look of them and the weed references, not that I have anything against it (quite the opposite in fact), just think it will kind of date over time.  Bit of course sound is the most important factor (also $$).



They are really good looking phones in person and you can always do what I did and order them without the hemp button affixed.  It makes a much nicer presentation of the headphones and loses some of the "special" reference.

image


----------



## Damien Grief

ksorota said:


> They are really good looking phones in person and you can always do what I did and order them without the hemp button affixed.  It makes a much nicer presentation of the headphones and loses some of the "special" reference.
> 
> image



Absolutely. They're incredibly beautiful in person. Photos and online marketing don't do them justice.

Also, cool that they let you order the Hemps without the hemp logo affixed. Didn't know that was an option or I might have done the same.


----------



## EvEst

Yes--I'd prefer them without the hemp logo.  Are they a noticeable upgrade over the 325es?


----------



## ksorota

EvEst said:


> Yes--I'd prefer them without the hemp logo.  Are they a noticeable upgrade over the 325es?



By most accounts I would say that its highly likely they are...I have not heard the 325e set so cannot say from personal experience.  If you have heard HD600 then you will have some idea of what the Hemps sound like.


----------



## EvEst

I have not heard the HD600.  I have limited experience with headphones.  Just my SR60 set, and 25 year old Sony MDRV6 that I use for field recording (I'm a film-maker often forced to do my own audio recording).  And recently the 325e set that I got.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Damien Grief said:


> The PS500e is a great headphone. Treble is less harsh than the SR line of headphones for sure. I upgraded to my PS500e from the SR225e and once I did, basically never went back to the SR headphones. They're great headphones.
> 
> That said, Grado's new Hemp headphones are $420 and are limited edition (they will eventually sell out and not make more). They're amazing and I think definitely likely to be the most recommended for under $600 in Grado's line. I hear they rival the RS2e in sound quality for even less - though, I've not heard those so I can't compare. They're similar sort of to the PS500e but more sub bass. I definitely recommend either the PS500e or the Hemp.



x2 on Hemp, I like it even more than all the time (personal) favourite RS1e.



bpcans said:


> TheMiddleSky, I think the TT2 is a great DAC/amp. I’m not a fan of it’s form being that the TT2 is meant for a larger home system. Both the Qutest and the TT2 share the same Xilinx Artix 7 FPGA chip, but I’m guessing that they might be coded differently, I’m not sure. I went for the Qutest because it does just one thing and takes up very little space and I can move it around easily and take it to our condo for the weekends. I’ll give the TT2 another look though. Of course my dream piece of gear is the Chord DAVE.



Just because use the same chip doesn't mean they sound the same (even the tap length is different actually). Like a delta sigma DAC, a chip will affect sound, but only small portion. Bigger part goes to the analog output stage.

TT2 is the most powerful Chord products (for headphone use), and at the same time also the most musical and full body sound as well.. Imagine, something like Mojo, but plenty more quality into each part, more definition, soundstage, detail, imaging quality, etc. With smooth and relax character that will not create fatigue to our ears. 

Yes qutest is smaller, but you can't plug headphone on it. You need external headphone amp and don't forget the chord power supply, rca cable, and power cable for the amp.


----------



## EvEst

Ok, I should add here that a friend has offered me his used, excellent condition PS500e set for just slightly more than a new Hemp set.  So, if the prices are roughly equal would you still recommend the Hemps?


----------



## Damien Grief

EvEst said:


> Ok, I should add here that a friend has offered me his used, excellent condition PS500e set for just slightly more than a new Hemp set.  So, if the prices are roughly equal would you still recommend the Hemps?



Personally, yes. The Hemp are $500 quality headphones to me. Which is why they're a steal at $420. 

However, the PS500e is a great pair of headphones and I think you'll love them for around the same price. Maybe your friend can let you demo them before you buy? Then you can make sure you like the sound. If you listen to them, I'd say the difference between the PS500e and the Hemp is the Hemp has more sub bass and is a bit warmer. But they sound pretty similar.


----------



## EvEst

Damien Grief, are saying yes you recommend the Hemps over the PS500e at aroud the same price point or visa versa?


----------



## Damien Grief

EvEst said:


> Damien Grief, are saying yes you recommend the Hemps over the PS500e at aroud the same price point or visa versa?



I think you'll be happy either way. You won't regret either headphone. But I was answering your question that I would still recommend the Hemps.


----------



## EvEst

Thanks!  I think would feel better buying new over used, if they are pretty close.


----------



## 534743

EvEst said:


> Thanks!  I think would feel better buying new over used, if they are pretty close.



Why new ones if you can get burnt-in ones in good condition for less money?


----------



## EvEst

Yeah, there's that, I agree, but I'd never really know what they've been through.  I mean not a big deal either way, but there is that element of the unknown there.


----------



## 534743

Damien Grief said:


> I think you'll be happy either way. You won't regret either headphone. But I was answering your question that I would still recommend the Hemps.



What Grado you want also depends on what music you listen to and what kind of amp you're using. I recommend getting a brighter and a less brighter headphone so you can switch around. Because there are always very trebly recordings and also ones that are kinda veiled.


----------



## EvEst

Well, I have an SR325e set and they seem pretty bright to me, almost too much so.  I'm all over the place as far as music listening goes, but as a musician (non professional) I play fingerstyle acoustic guitar, heavily African American/Celtic/Appalachian influenced so I do listen to a whole lot in those genres.


----------



## Gippy

If your budget is $600, see if you can get a GH4. It was last year's limited edition model.


----------



## EvEst

GH4 no longer available, from Grado anyway.


----------



## iFi audio

elvergun said:


> Got this one on Monday.
> 
> 
> And I received this one today.
> ...



Of all cans you have, those made by Grado are your top choice? Or is it a mixed bag?


----------



## bpcans

TheMiddleSky said:


> x2 on Hemp, I like it even more than all the time (personal) favourite RS1e.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the clarification sir. I think that I’ve got a pretty good sounding system already TheMiddleSky. I’m always looking to see what tweaks and additions that I can make to improve my listening experience. Yes I agree that the TT2 is a more powerful and articulate DAC than the Qutest. But is it $4000 better sounding than the Qutest? I’m not sure.


----------



## EvEst

Leaning towards the Hemps now.  What with where I live (basically in the middle of nowhere) and considering the pandemic and all, no possibility at all of auditioning anything.  When I lived in NYC I could  go to B&H Photo.  They have a station set up where you can audition all the Grados.  It's pretty cool except there's a lot of ambient noise in the store.  Anyway not an option for me at the moment.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

EvEst said:


> GH4 no longer available, from Grado anyway.


Moon Audio still has them. $550 new.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

EvEst said:


> Yes--I'd prefer them without the hemp logo.  Are they a noticeable upgrade over the 325es?


I like my Hemps incrementally more than my 325e, which basically means I like them both a lot. I just get a little . . . more . . . out of the Hemp. And maybe the 325e are little shouty sometimes.


----------



## EvEst

Hemp vs GH4, what is the difference aside from $130 the unique wood.


----------



## Gippy (Oct 29, 2020)

Having heard the Hemp/GH4/RS2e/RS1e/PS500e together, the GH4 has a touch more clarity than the RS2e or Hemp. It has the largest wooden cup of the bunch (even larger than the RS1e) so it gets a little more natural resonance. The Hemp feels like it has more midbass but most of that is from the pads. The RS1e tuning is wonky so that one you really need to audition. If you can stretch your budget get the GH4, otherwise the Hemp is a great pick.


----------



## Astral Abyss (Oct 29, 2020)

Nickelodeon said:


> Hi *clundbe1*,
> 
> And nice to hear from you again after so long! I believe that you are one of the three _known_ Head-Fi members that participated in the purchase of these Los Angeles and Orange County (LA&OC) Audio Society 25th Anniversary Headphones, with the other two members being both myself, and '*Astral Abyss*'.
> 
> ...



@Nickelodeon Mine are number 11.

Edit:  Also, I ordered mine with the 4 pin XLR connector.


----------



## elvergun (Oct 29, 2020)

iFi audio said:


> Of all cans you have, those made by Grado are your top choice? Or is it a mixed bag?



I like all my headphones, but I do prefer Grado and it is my top choice.

I'm not accumulating a collection though.   The SR225 is for a mod I have in mind and the HF3 I bought out of curiosity.   I'm probably going to put the HF3 back up on the sales forum shortly.

I can think of three reasons why Grado is my favorite brand: 1) They sound the most lifelike to my ears  2) They sound great even at the lowest volume 3) They weigh next to nothing


Funny you should ask that question because my favorite amp is my iCAN.    I can't live without X-Bass -- it is the only reason I still own the HD800.   One of these days I'm going to upgrade to the Pro model.    I wish you guys made a mid level iCAN without all the bells and whistles and a more affordable price (the original iCAN was freaking bargain).


----------



## Philimon

EvEst said:


> Ok, I should add here that a friend has offered me his used, excellent condition PS500e set for just slightly more than a new Hemp set.  So, if the prices are roughly equal would you still recommend the Hemps?



Check prices. Closer to $300 for a used PS500e. And used or open-box Hemps are going for around $300 too.


----------



## EvEst

Philimon said:


> Check prices. Closer to $300 for a used PS500e. And used or open-box Hemps are going for around $300 too.


Thanks for that.  I guess I should hold off and check the sales forum for a bit--if I can stand to wait.


----------



## thebigcanman

I'm getting really tempted by the Alessandro MS-Pro headphones, which some people describe as a warmer/mid ranged orientated headphone compared to Grados. 

Anybody here had a chance to listen to those against the RS2E?


----------



## 534743

elvergun said:


> I can think of three reasons why Grado is my favorite brand: 1) They sound the most lifelike to my ears  2) They sound great even at the lowest volume 3) They weigh next to nothing



4. They sound great even with crappy sources like mp3 on smartphones or Youtube videos


----------



## bpcans

I’m trying to use Qobuz thru my MacBook Pro, but I’m getting no sound in my Grado headphones. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## EvEst

bpcans,  I was just this minute struggling with this myself!  Got a new Dragonfly Red and couldn't get it to play with Qobuz.  Here's what fixed it for me:
in the Qobuz window there is a menu bar at the bottom of the pane.  At the far left you see what you are playing, thene in the middle there are play and stop buttons, then on the right side there are some icons.  one of them is a little rectangle with a circle inside it and a little slider next to it.  Click on that and tell it to play through your device.  In my case it recognized the Dragonfly and once I selected it--all good.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

bpcans said:


> I’m trying to use Qobuz thru my MacBook Pro, but I’m getting no sound in my Grado headphones. What am I doing wrong?


Well I do work in IT so here goes . . . 

Just try to isolate the source of the problem. 

Can you get sound out of the speakers with Qobuz ?
Can you get sound through your Grados with some other source ?
Can you get sound with any other headphones?
Can you get any sound to come out of the MacBook in any fashion?


----------



## EvEst

If the headphone port itself is not being recognized by your Mac you may need to reset your P ram.  Here's how: Shut off computer.  Press power button to turn back on on, then immediately hold down these 4 keys simultaniously until the login window appears:  Command, Option, P and R.  It may take a minute or so to fully start up, but make sure to keep holding those 4 keys until it is done.


----------



## bpcans

EvEst said:


> If the headphone port itself is not being recognized by your Mac you may need to reset your P ram.  Here's how: Shut off computer.  Press power button to turn back on on, then immediately hold down these 4 keys simultaniously until the login window appears:  Command, Option, P and R.  It may take a minute or so to fully start up, but make sure to keep holding those 4 keys until it is done.


I’ll try that. Thnx


----------



## kmhaynes

thebigcanman said:


> I'm getting really tempted by the Alessandro MS-Pro headphones, which some people describe as a warmer/mid ranged orientated headphone compared to Grados.
> 
> Anybody here had a chance to listen to those against the RS2E?


I haven't heard either, but I owned the Alessandro MS1 for several years, which is a "massaged" Grado SR80.  The MS Pro is a "massaged" RS1.  Alessandro doesn't really say what they do to differentiate them from the Grado equivalent.  I just know my MS-1 sounded smoother and richer than the SR80.


----------



## TooFrank

elvergun said:


> Got this one on Monday.
> 
> 
> And I received this one today.
> ...


Have you already modified the hf3s? The gimbals do not look as if they were made of plastic....


----------



## elvergun

TooFrank said:


> Have you already modified the hf3s? The gimbals do not look as if they were made of plastic....


Yes...with aluminum gimbals.


----------



## iFi audio

elvergun said:


> I like all my headphones, but I do prefer Grado and it is my top choice.
> 
> I'm not accumulating a collection though. The SR225 is for a mod I have in mind and the HF3 I bought out of curiosity. I'm probably going to put the HF3 back up on the sales forum shortly.



Thanks for explaining!



elvergun said:


> I can think of three reasons why Grado is my favorite brand: 1) They sound the most lifelike to my ears 2) They sound great even at the lowest volume 3) They weigh next to nothing



Those are all valid reasons 




elvergun said:


> Funny you should ask that question because my favorite amp is my iCAN. I can't live without X-Bass -- it is the only reason I still own the HD800. One of these days I'm going to upgrade to the Pro model. I wish you guys made a mid level iCAN without all the bells and whistles and a more affordable price (the original iCAN was freaking bargain).



Hey, thanks for still having that oldie! It's always a treat to read about folks still using our stuff released so many years ago! And yes, there's a gap between our Pro range and everything below, so who knows, at some point we might address it


----------



## Gippy (Oct 30, 2020)

elvergun said:


> my favorite amp is my iCAN.    I can't live without X-Bass -- it is the only reason I still own the HD800.   One of these days I'm going to upgrade to the Pro model.    I wish you guys made a mid level iCAN without all the bells and whistles and a more affordable price (the original iCAN was freaking bargain).



iFi has the Zen CAN which is a stripped-down, solid-state only version of the Pro iCAN for $169 (94% cheaper!). XBass and 3D levels aren't adjustable but that's really all you're giving up. Note that I don't own a Zen CAN so I can't tell you if the output is cleaner than the Pro iCAN. A $1000 iCAN variant without cannibalizing the Pro iCAN sales would be a tough sell. It reminds me of Grado, actually: the GH4 is $550, and then I wouldn't exactly recommend anything higher unless you want the GS3000e at $1800. If you buy a model in between, you're going to be constantly thinking about what you're missing had you just spent a bit more.

Hemp + Zen CAN for $590 will satisfy most people. Just add a DAC and extra pads and you're set.


----------



## elvergun

Gippy said:


> iFi has the Zen CAN which is a stripped-down, solid-state only version of the Pro iCAN for $169 (94% cheaper!). XBass and 3D levels aren't adjustable but that's really all you're giving up. Note that I don't own a Zen CAN so I can't tell you if the output is cleaner than the Pro iCAN. A $1000 iCAN variant without cannibalizing the Pro iCAN sales would be a tough sell. It reminds me of Grado, actually: the GH4 is $550, and then I wouldn't exactly recommend anything higher unless you want the GS3000e at $1800. If you buy a model in between, you're going to be constantly thinking about what you're missing had you just spent a bit more.
> 
> Hemp + Zen CAN for $590 will satisfy most people. Just add a DAC and extra pads and you're set.



The original iCAN is great and I'm totally happy with it.   Sometimes I get the urge to upgrade though, but the price of admission puts an end to those thoughts fast.  I think I will upgrade to the Pro if my iCAN bites the dust.   I bought it when it first came out and it is still going strong, so I think that day is not going to happen for a good while.


----------



## Philimon (Oct 30, 2020)

sling5s said:


> Back to the Hemp. I find the balance between bass and treble ratio a little troubling. I find the bass a little too much. Makes the sound slightly too warm and slow for me. It lacks the fast snappy, punchy midbass of older grados. Also because the bass ratio is higher to the treble ratio, it lacks the treble air. There isn't that treble airiness to surround the mids that breathes air and space in the music and sound. It sounds congested, slow and heavy and not open and airy.  Hmm....



Hemps came in today and in my brief first listen I kept recalling your description. I think you are onto something. I thought my modded 6XX more exciting and natural. Grado was always the cure against a boring headphone but not so sure in this case. Comparison and measurements later.


----------



## joseph69

@bpcans
You may need to go into your Audio MIDI Setup on you MBP and select the output from the lefthand column.
Finder>Applications>Utilities>Audio MIDI Setuo


----------



## jshaevitz

Thinking of upgrading from the GS1ke to the GS3ke for my birthday. If you’ve heard both, what are your impressions? Thanks.


----------



## Gippy

Philimon said:


> Hemps came in today and in my brief first listen I kept recalling your description. I think you are onto something. I thought my modded 6XX more exciting and natural. Grado was always the cure against a boring headphone but not so sure in this case. Comparison and measurements later.



Interesting how the hobby works... some people are in love with the Hemp and its stock tuning with the stock pads, while others absolutely hate it. The stock F pads lasted less than 10 minutes on my Hemp before I moved on to other pads.


----------



## Philimon (Oct 31, 2020)

Philimon said:


> Hemps came in today and in my brief first listen I kept recalling your description. I think you are onto something. I thought my modded 6XX more exciting and natural. Grado was always the cure against a boring headphone but not so sure in this case. Comparison and measurements later.





Gippy said:


> Interesting how the hobby works... some people are in love with the Hemp and its stock tuning with the stock pads, while others absolutely hate it. The stock F pads lasted less than 10 minutes on my Hemp before I moved on to other pads.



Hemp is not dissimilar to 6XX in tone and not too far behind in resolution to feel like you’ve gone lo-fi. Head-to-head match, 6XX*modded* outclasses. But, Hemp can be played directly off an iphone and still sound great. Hemp is a massive upgrade to Porta Pro. In the past couple years in attempt to find a replacement for Porta Pro I went: HD58X, 225e, Symphones v9, HF3, then Hemp. The only major issue with Hemp in this case is the cable is heavy.

Edit: Pads are the key. I have a couple alternates Im going to try, but I already think Im not going to prefer the trade-offs.


----------



## elvergun

Gippy said:


> Interesting how the hobby works... some people are in love with the Hemp and its stock tuning with the stock pads, while others absolutely hate it. The stock F pads lasted less than 10 minutes on my Hemp before I moved on to other pads.



I hate them because they are uncomfortable, not because of how they affect the signature.


----------



## kmhaynes

elvergun said:


> I hate them because they are uncomfortable, not because of how they affect the signature.


I'm with you on that. On all the Grados I've had, the flatter the pads less I like them.  Usually I use my big knockoff G-Pads with my GH3. Expansive.


----------



## elvergun

Philimon said:


> Hemp is not dissimilar to 6XX in tone and not too far behind in resolution to feel like you’ve gone lo-fi. Head-to-head match, 6XX*modded* outclasses. But, Hemp can be played directly off an iphone and still sound great. Hemp is a massive upgrade to Porta Pro. In the past couple years in attempt to find a replacement for Porta Pro I went: HD58X, 225e, Symphones v9, HF3, then Hemp. The only major issue with Hemp in this case is the cable is heavy.
> 
> Edit: Pads are the key. I have a couple alternates Im going to try, but I already think Im not going to prefer the trade-offs.



Can you compare the Symphones V9 to the Hemp?   I'm thinking of doing a mod with those drivers.


----------



## EvEst

elvergun, how did the HF3 compare to the Hemp?


----------



## Philimon (Oct 31, 2020)

elvergun said:


> Can you compare the Symphones V9 to the Hemp?   I'm thinking of doing a mod with those drivers.



Symphones v9 is a little less Grado and more Sennheiser compared to Hemp. Or in other words, v9 trades a bit of energy for more refinement. But v9 has a midbass bump that makes it sound kind of immature at the same time. I did not love it, like a stock HD6XX. Hemp is like 6XX modded for more linear bass and speed. Hemp is darker side tonally, but both can be adjusted to taste with pads within certain limits plus trade offs and all that. Do note that v9 has a driver ear-side grill that will  not fit many shallower pad options like the TTVJ deluxe / f-pad.

Edit: Also v9 needs power, Hemp great from phone.


----------



## elvergun

Philimon said:


> Symphones v9 is a little less Grado and more Sennheiser compared to Hemp. Or in other words, v9 trades a bit of energy for more refinement. But v9 has a midbass bump that makes it sound kind of immature at the same time. I did not love it, like a stock HD6XX. Hemp is like 6XX modded for more linear bass and speed. Hemp is darker side tonally, but both can be adjusted to taste with pads within certain limits plus trade offs and all that. Do note that v9 has a driver ear-side grill that will  not fit many shallower pad options like the TTVJ deluxe / f-pad.
> 
> Edit: Also v9 needs power, Hemp great from phone.



Thanks.   That does not sound good to me.    Perhaps a Nhoord or a Turbulent X then.


----------



## Philimon

elvergun said:


> Thanks.   That does not sound good to me.    Perhaps a Nhoord or a Turbulent X then.



I believe Turbulent is made by Symphones but its not a v9. Some of the older Symphones seem to be more my preference fwir.

And there is also ellevenacoustica which appear the most interesting but also the most expensive. Ask @sling5s


----------



## elvergun

EvEst said:


> elvergun, how did the HF3 compare to the Hemp?



The Hemp is better (not by much), but the HF3 does have the typical Grado highs (if that is something you are looking for).   If I had to buy one now (new), I would choose the HF3 for $350.   I'm surprised the HF3 didn't get more love when it came out.   It really is an outstanding model.


----------



## Roasty

For the GS3k and PS2k, if I were to get it from Moon Audio with their re-cable done up,  which should I go with? the Black or Silver Dragon cables? 

I've used both silver and black on my other headphones, but have no experience with the higher end grados.


----------



## elvergun

Philimon said:


> I believe Turbulent is made by Symphones but its not a v9. Some of the older Symphones seem to be more my preference fwir.
> 
> And there is also ellevenacoustica which appear the most interesting but also the most expensive. Ask @sling5s


They are made by Symphones.   They are tuned differently though.  

I heard a modified Turbulent X (two vents) and it went toe to toe with my RS2e.   It was very, very Grado like, yet different.


----------



## Philimon

elvergun said:


> They are made by Symphones.   They are tuned differently though.
> 
> I heard a modified Turbulent X (two vents) and it went toe to toe with my RS2e.   It was very, very Grado like, yet different.



RS2e with f-pads vs Hemp? HF3 with f-pads vs Hemp?


----------



## elvergun (Oct 31, 2020)

Philimon said:


> RS2e with f-pads vs Hemp? HF3 with f-pads vs Hemp?



I briefly listened to the Hemp with F pads when I opened the box.   An F pad has not molested my ears since then. 

Edit:  I'm listening to the HF3 with Geekria F pads now and it sounds great.


----------



## Philimon

elvergun said:


> I briefly listened to the Hemp with F pads when I opened the box.   An F pad has not molested my ears since then.
> 
> Edit:  I'm listening to the HF3 with Geekria F pads now and it sounds great.



Totally understand. They are not comfy in the least. And pad rolling and comparisons and reviewing is tedious.

Geekria F pad? Link?


----------



## elvergun

Philimon said:


> Totally understand. They are not comfy in the least. And pad rolling and comparisons and reviewing is tedious.
> 
> Geekria F pad? Link?


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TGCDHL2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_image?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Soft and comfy.   I use them sometimes...mostly because I bought them and I have them at hand.   I prefer Grado L pads or G pads.

I'm going to try these on my F pads: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07VRZ7BRT/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?smid=A3C993KSFH7Q6Q&psc=1

I use the larger size with my L pads and they make all the difference (could not use L pads without them).


----------



## wormsdriver

elvergun said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TGCDHL2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_image?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Soft and comfy.   I use them sometimes...mostly because I bought them and I have them at hand.   I prefer Grado L pads or G pads.
> 
> ...


Those look more like quarter modded s-cush pads, no?


----------



## elvergun

wormsdriver said:


> Those look more like quarter modded s-cush pads, no?



They are really not F pads...and they are not S cushions either.   They remind me a little of the F pads because they are small and the ear is at about the same distance from the driver as it would be when using an F cushion.     They are certainly more comfortable than TTVJ flats.    I'm using them because I have so many Grados right now that I ran out covers for my L pads (normally they are in a drawer ) .


----------



## carboncopy

joseph69 said:


> Yes, I've owned the PS2000e as well as recently having them (and the GS3000e) for a week+ to listen to them, but unfortunately (again) I didn't find them to be for my tastes or similar to the PS1000. I preferred the GS3000e and was going to purchase them, but in the end I found both, my GH1 & GH2 to be more to my liking. If I could find a NOS (or mint condition PS1000) I'd be all over it. As a matter of fact, I recently missed out on a NOS from Lyric Hi-Fi which is were I purchased the last pair (that I regretfully sold) from. Maybe they'll find another in their warehouse hiding somewhere in the near future.



I get everyday updates from hifishark. There are 2 PS1000 now to buy.

https://www.marktnet.nl/audio-video...fessional-series-open-headphones-47256289.htm

https://www.ebay.com/itm/274555832806


----------



## joseph69

carboncopy said:


> I get everyday updates from hifishark. There are 2 PS1000 now to buy.
> 
> https://www.marktnet.nl/audio-video...fessional-series-open-headphones-47256289.htm
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/274555832806


Thank you very much for sending the links, I appreciate it, but I already have a basically NOS PS1000 on the way which I should be receiving this coming Wednesday thanks to @Douger333


----------



## Philimon (Nov 1, 2020)

elvergun said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TGCDHL2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_image?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Soft and comfy.   I use them sometimes...mostly because I bought them and I have them at hand.   I prefer Grado L pads or G pads.
> 
> ...



I thought you might be referring to those*. And they are closer *sounding* to F-pad than S-pad. I am listening to those particular Geekrias right now with Hemp, and I think I prefer them completely.: 1. comfort+, 2. more open and airy

Point 2 being the most important. Hemp stock is a little not Grado enough for me. The Geekria (s-pad w/hole) adds enough of that back without going full Grado.

*Frequency response measurments comparing both have been shared earlier in this thread.


----------



## elvergun

Philimon said:


> I am listening to those particular Geekrias right now with Hemp, and I think I prefer them completely.: 1. comfort+, 2. more open and airy



Great minds think alike!!!


----------



## Philimon

Hemp + geekria honeymoon over. There is a loss in resolution (driver distance) and warmth. Not major, some tracks for the better and some for the worse. Worried also bass might be a little over done and not lined up well into midbass/mids. Sounds nice with electronic music,  but bass guitar sounds a little aback.


----------



## joseph69

elvergun said:


>


It's funny you posted these 2 clowns!
Just this morning I'm in the middle of dealing with someone via email and his name is Lloyd, and the first things that came to mind was Lloyd from Dumb and Dumber. Very funny movie!


----------



## Damien Grief

Philimon said:


> Hemp + geekria honeymoon over. There is a loss in resolution (driver distance) and warmth. Not major, some tracks for the better and some for the worse. Worried also bass might be a little over done and not lined up well into midbass/mids. Sounds nice with electronic music,  but bass guitar sounds a little aback.



I kind of got the same impression when I tried the geekria pads on my Hemp, too. So far I very much prefer the stock flat pads on it more than anything else I've tried.


----------



## trellus

iFi audio said:


> Thanks for explaining!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have that oldie too and I have zero plans to ever get rid of it - some day I plan to add the iDSD Micro BL or if I’m lucky and save more pennies, the iCAN Pro.

But the oldie is still good!


----------



## MattAu

Anyone use this Grado Headphone Case  with the G-Cushion? 

https://gradocanada.ca/boutique/en/...sr125e-sr225e-sr325e-gw100-rs2-ps500-p108c86/


----------



## Philimon (Nov 2, 2020)

Damien Grief said:


> I kind of got the same impression when I tried the geekria pads on my Hemp, too. So far I very much prefer the stock flat pads on it more than anything else I've tried.



Yeah. Went back to stock F-pad and it was  superior and the only choice. Geekria’a faults outweighed the positives, but worse made the headphones unacceptable overall. Mid warmth decreased and boom bass arose. I wouldve sold to fund RS2e. Still curious to try RS2e, anyone want to borrow trade?


----------



## iFi audio

Gippy said:


> A $1000 iCAN variant without cannibalizing the Pro iCAN sales would be a tough sell.



True that, but Pro iCAN has been around for a while so folks who wanted to grab one probably did this already.



Gippy said:


> iFi has the Zen CAN which is a stripped-down, solid-state only version of the Pro iCAN for $169 (94% cheaper!).



This would be correct. It's a fully balanced device sold for $169. At times I honestly don't know how our R&D comes up with these things


----------



## OM hawk

My RS1e smells absolutely wonderful. I plugged it into my Hugo 2, and honestly it did not sound as good it smelled, not at all. Bad pairing. But recently I tried it with a teensy little micro DAP, my sub-100 dollar Hidizs AP80, and uhhh... this synergy, the sound I'm hearing from this modest DAP would convert even the staunchest Grado hater. Everything is optimal: smooth, detailed treble, good strong bass, and a soundstage that passed kick-butt awhile back and graduated up to murder. I sat through a YouTube review of this headphone that was pure negativity (by a very experienced, respectable reviewer), and dude I don't get it. I'm telling you this sounds stellar, with anything well recorded, anything acoustic, with the majority of my highly varied music collection. I'm very satisfied, but also tempted to go buy the most expensive wooden headphone Grado will sell me. You can't wear it all day, it's not as comfy as my other headphones, but for about 2 hours it's fine.


----------



## iFi audio

OM hawk said:


> My RS1e smells absolutely wonderful. I plugged it into my Hugo 2, and honestly it did not sound as good it smelled, not at all.



Smell-fi.org


----------



## OM hawk

iFi audio said:


> Smell-fi.org


Leather and mahogany, yeah buddy. not only that, but the ear pads add a third smell, so it's a triple whammy. I sniff them quite often. If anyone can recommend a better smelling headphone I'm all ears (+nose)


----------



## elvergun

OM hawk said:


> My RS1e smells absolutely wonderful. I plugged it into my Hugo 2, and honestly it did not sound as good it smelled, not at all. Bad pairing. But recently I tried it with a teensy little micro DAP, my sub-100 dollar Hidizs AP80, and uhhh... this synergy, the sound I'm hearing from this modest DAP would convert even the staunchest Grado hater. Everything is optimal: smooth, detailed treble, good strong bass, and a soundstage that passed kick-butt awhile back and graduated up to murder. *I sat through a YouTube review of this headphone that was pure negativity (by a very experienced, respectable reviewer), and dude I don't get it.* I'm telling you this sounds stellar, with anything well recorded, anything acoustic, with the majority of my highly varied music collection. I'm very satisfied, but also tempted to go buy the most expensive wooden headphone Grado will sell me. You can't wear it all day, it's not as comfy as my other headphones, but for about 2 hours it's fine.



Some reviewers get to keep the gear they review.   If they want to keep getting more gear from a particular manufacturer, they can't piss them off.   Even if the reviewer does not get to keep the items they review, they still don't want to piss off that manufacturer or else they will not send them anything else for them to review.

Grado does not play this game.   Reviewers have to buy the Grado headphones they review, or they are loaned to them by merchants.  

So reviewing Grado headphones is a perfect opportunity for  reviewers to show just how fair and balanced they are.   They are often criticized for never saying anything negative about the gear they review.   Well, they can now point to that negative Grado review to prove that they "tell it like it is".     

I don't trust most reviewers.    I miss Tyll (sigh).


----------



## Gippy

elvergun said:


> Grado does not play this game. Reviewers have to buy the Grado headphones they review, or they are loaned to them by merchants.



Grado does send products to review. You just have to have known John Grado personally. Also, just a few pages back, people were showing off their super LE LA&OC headphones. The head of LA&OC is Bob Levi. Mr. Levi has reviewed numerous Grado products at Positive Feedback, including the $12k Epoch3 cartridge, and every flagship headphone as it is released. I bet he gets review samples too.


----------



## elvergun (Nov 2, 2020)

Gippy said:


> *Grado does send products to review.* You just have to have known John Grado personally. Also, just a few pages back, people were showing off their super LE LA&OC headphones. The head of LA&OC is Bob Levi. Mr. Levi has reviewed numerous Grado products at Positive Feedback, including the $12k Epoch3 cartridge, and every flagship headphone as it is released. I bet he gets review samples too.



Yes.    I was talking about the Jow Blow reviewers with a youtube channel or some obscure web site.   Most reviews out in the wild have a disclaimer stating that they received an item in exchange for an honest review.    What you are talking about is the exception when it comes to Grado.


----------



## audiobomber (Nov 3, 2020)

elvergun said:


> I don't trust most reviewers.    I miss Tyll (sigh).


Tyll was not a Grado fan, and loved the HD 650. I disagree with him on both points.

I don't trust any single review, I look at everything I can find before making a purchase. Even then, it's very easy to make a mistake, need a home trial. I initially bought the beyer Amiron, which I did not like. The GH4 and DT 1990 with Analytical pads is my end game. If it doesn't sound absolutely fantastic on one, it will on the other. Still have and use my SR60 beaters.


----------



## 534743

My RS2e and the rest of my audio chain seem to have made another burn in jump recently (at about 300 hours). Everything sounds even more fantastic than before and i didn't think that would have been possible <3


----------



## BobG55

audiobomber said:


> Tyll was not a Grado fan, and loved the HD 650. I disagree with him on both points.




Tyll did not like the HD650 but he loved the HD600 & with good reason.


----------



## elvergun

audiobomber said:


> Tyll was not a Grado fan, and loved the HD 650. I disagree with him on both points.
> 
> I don't trust any single review



I trusted Tyll even if I didn't agree with everything he had to say.   At least I knew he was giving his honest opinion.  

He didn't care for the Grado signature...nobody  is perfect.


----------



## Nicolas from France

Hi,

What to think of the Grado White? How would you compare it with the GS1000e? I can find the White slightly cheaper than the GS1000e. I mainly listen to classical music or jazz.

Regards,
Nicolas


----------



## audiobomber

BobG55 said:


> Tyll did not like the HD650 but he loved the HD600 & with good reason.


Well, neither of us is exactly right. It is true he liked the HD 600 more, but not that he disliked the HD 650. He considered it a "great headphone"

_"The HD 650 is rather more problematic to me. While the sound remains very similar to the HD 600 and does seem a tad more refined, it also seems a bit warmer, lusher, and thicker...more "veiled" if you like. Yes, in this case it does seem to warrant the discriptor. Just a bit too much of good thing. I still think it's a great headphone and have no problem recommending it, but with a $100 lower price, and a more neutral and snappier sound, I think the HD 600 is the better buy."_

It is true that he did not like Grados. 

_"I really think the "Sennheiser Veil" myth with these cans is mostly the result of being compared to the many overly-bright headphones in this category (Grado, Audio Technica, AKG)."_

I am not familiar with the HD 600, but very familiar with the 650, and it is definitely veiled, no myth. 

https://www.stereophile.com/content/very-important-sennheiser-hd-580-hd-600-and-hd-650-page-3


----------



## audiobomber

elvergun said:


> I trusted Tyll even if I didn't agree with everything he had to say.   At least I knew he was giving his honest opinion.
> 
> He didn't care for the Grado signature...nobody  is perfect.


No reviewer is perfect, but someone with this view of Grado sound is not someone I give much weight to. I find Major Hi-Fi more in tune with my preferences.


----------



## Damien Grief

I love the HD6XX (which is basically the 650). It's my go to daily driver headphone. Which headphone I use depends on what I'm in the mood for that day. I think it's silly to limit yourself to just one sound signature. When I want something more "fun", I'll reach for my Grados or maybe my HE-500. HD6XX are more used for gaming and watching movies. Though, I admit there are a lot of brands I haven't tried at all yet. Maybe someday I'll find something better than my 6XX for that stuff.


----------



## BobG55

audiobomber said:


> Well, neither of us is exactly right. It is true he liked the HD 600 more, but not that he disliked the HD 650. He considered it a "great headphone"
> 
> _"The HD 650 is rather more problematic to me. While the sound remains very similar to the HD 600 and does seem a tad more refined, it also seems a bit warmer, lusher, and thicker...more "veiled" if you like. Yes, in this case it does seem to warrant the discriptor. Just a bit too much of good thing. I still think it's a great headphone and have no problem recommending it, but with a $100 lower price, and a more neutral and snappier sound, I think the HD 600 is the better buy."_
> 
> ...



The HD600 was still part of his “Wall of Fame“ when he retired & Tyll considered it’s midrange to be better than most high priced headphones.


----------



## Shane D

audiobomber said:


> No reviewer is perfect, but someone with this view of Grado sound is not someone I give much weight to. I find Major Hi-Fi more in tune with my preferences.



I feel the same way. I don't think any reviewer that dislikes my gear is wrong or unqualified. However there is no use in my reading/listening to their reviews if we don't have anything in common.

Ideally I like to follow people who share my love for certain sound signatures, and if I am really lucky, listens to some of the music that I like.

I find that some of the most informative reviews of new gear, for me, are when they mention gear that I owned, do own or want to own. It gives me a better idea of what I am looking at.


----------



## johanchandy

Damien Grief said:


> I love the HD6XX (which is basically the 650). It's my go to daily driver headphone. Which headphone I use depends on what I'm in the mood for that day. I think it's silly to limit yourself to just one sound signature. When I want something more "fun", I'll reach for my Grados or maybe my HE-500. HD6XX are more used for gaming and *watching movies*. Though, I admit there are a lot of brands I haven't tried at all yet. Maybe someday I'll find something better than my 6XX for that stuff.


The hd6xx is godly for movies! I regret selling mine


----------



## iFi audio

audiobomber said:


> I don't trust any single review, I look at everything I can find before making a purchase.



Although I'm a manufacturer's representative, I'm also a consumer just as everyone else and I also wouldn't trust a single review no matter how good or convincing it might be. I always digest as many reviews as I can in hope of finding a pattern, which then decides whether I pursue a home trial or not. I apply this not only to audio but pretty much every other electronic equipment if I can and rarely I'm not happy.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

The review I trust the most is my own.  I have found that it almost Always matches my preferences, and I am rarely surprised when I hear the headphone after reading my review.  In fact, any time I buy a headphone costing more than about $300, I read my review first!


----------



## iFi audio

ruthieandjohn said:


> The review I trust the most is my own. I have found that it almost Always matches my preferences, and I am rarely surprised when I hear the headphone after reading my review. In fact, any time I buy a headphone costing more than about $300, I read my review first!



Now that's what I call an impressive confidence   

And putting some trust in our own ears never hurts too


----------



## Damien Grief

johanchandy said:


> The hd6xx is godly for movies! I regret selling mine



For sure. They're great. And they're insanely comfortable to wear for long periods of time.


----------



## iFi audio

Damien Grief said:


> For sure. They're great. And they're insanely comfortable to wear for long periods of time.



Great cans for sure! Actually great enough that we designed a product with a very special feature just for them


----------



## elvergun

audiobomber said:


> No reviewer is perfect, but someone with this view of Grado sound is not someone I give much weight to. I find Major Hi-Fi more in tune with my preferences.




The weird thing is that I agreed with some of his reviews and disagreed with some of his opinions (like the fact that he didn't like the Grado house sound).    He didn't hate Grado though.   I think he thought that they were to bright for his tastes.    One thing is for sure, he knew a good headphone when he heard one (even if he didn't like the signature) -- he had heard everything under the sun, so he would know.

I never bought  anything based solely on his opinion...but I also would not buy anything until I heard what he thought about it.


----------



## kmhaynes

ruthieandjohn said:


> The review I trust the most is my own.  I have found that it almost Always matches my preferences, and I am rarely surprised when I hear the headphone after reading my review.  In fact, any time I buy a headphone costing more than about $300, I read my review first!


Haha, I feel the same way about my own reviews!!


----------



## iFi audio

elvergun said:


> One thing is for sure, he knew a good headphone when he heard one (even if he didn't like the signature) -- he had heard everything under the sun, so he would know.



To appreciate a product even if it doesn't float one's personal boat is a highly appreciated skill in my book. Not many reviewers can turn off their private biases. But I also like to read very biased subjective stories driven by passion. There's place for every type of content.


----------



## Roasty

Guys I wanna pull the trigger but need some input! 

I remember reading some posts about getting a new PS2000 but found there was ear cup tarnishing/discolouration/stains. Is this a hit and miss thing?


----------



## bpcans

Roasty said:


> Guys I wanna pull the trigger but need some input!
> 
> I remember reading some posts about getting a new PS2000 but found there was ear cup tarnishing/discolouration/stains. Is this a hit and miss thing?


For the past couple of years whenever I would visit my favorite audio stores I would kill a little time by asking to listen to some PS2000’s and 2000e’s. Of the three brand new pairs, and that one pair that seemed almost to be mine because I listened to them so often, I never saw any of their cups that were anything but perfectly shining silver.


----------



## Roasty

bpcans said:


> For the past couple of years whenever I would visit my favorite audio stores I would kill a little time by asking to listen to some PS2000’s and 2000e’s. Of the three brand new pairs, and that one pair that seemed almost to be mine because I listened to them so often, I never saw any of their cups that were anything but perfectly shining silver.



Thanks for the input! Perhaps just isolated incidents then. Would be sad to open the box and see imperfect cups!


----------



## joseph69

Roasty said:


> Guys I wanna pull the trigger but need some input!
> 
> I remember reading some posts about getting a new PS2000 but found there was ear cup tarnishing/discolouration/stains.* Is this a hit and miss thing?*


Definitely not.


----------



## Mightygrey

Damien Grief said:


> For sure. They're great. And they're insanely comfortable to wear for long periods of time.


They're still my go-to gaming cans.


----------



## iFi audio

Mightygrey said:


> They're still my go-to gaming cans.



Wait, you use PS2000... in games ?

Not that I dislike the idea, but if that's the case I'm rather surprised given what most gamers use


----------



## BobG55

Roasty said:


> Guys I wanna pull the trigger but need some input!
> 
> I remember reading some posts about getting a new PS2000 but found there was ear cup tarnishing/discolouration/stains. Is this a hit and miss thing?



It appears as if the discolouration/ tarnishing of the ear cups is true in some cases like this one.  This is a photo from a July 2020 sales ad on Canuck Audio Mart.  The seller was asking $1,800.00 CDN which is a bargain when you consider they sell for $3,599.00 CDN, new.  And the seller does mention the fact that the tarnished earcups is the reason he was selling them cheap.  As expected, at that price, he had no problem selling them.  Here’s the link for the sales ad :

https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649639208-grado-ps2000e-flagship-headphones-price-shipped/


----------



## fractus2




----------



## Joaquin Dinero

fractus2 said:


>


Beautiful simplicity. Love it. 

This is my main work "rig". It sounds great, I can take it with me all around the house all day, and if I accidentally sit on it and break it I wont be too upset.


----------



## Roasty

BobG55 said:


> It appears as if the discolouration/ tarnishing of the ear cups is true in some cases like this one.  This is a photo from a July 2020 sales ad on Canuck Audio Mart.  The seller was asking $1,800.00 CDN which is a bargain when you consider they sell for $3,599.00 CDN, new.  And the seller does mention the fact that the tarnished earcups is the reason he was selling them cheap.  As expected, at that price, he had no problem selling them.  Here’s the link for the sales ad :
> 
> https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649639208-grado-ps2000e-flagship-headphones-price-shipped/



Oh good catch. I was reading the ps20000e mini review and the last few pages had a guy go thru some difficult times with his ps2000e and cosmetic issues..


----------



## Nicolas from France

Hi. Which Grado(s) would you recommend ( or not recommend ) for Classical Music?


----------



## johanchandy

Nicolas from France said:


> Hi. Which Grado(s) would you recommend ( or not recommend ) for Classical Music?


Something like the GS3000e does really well for classical in my experience but it is on the pricier side of things, most Grado's I've tried has done reasonably well with classical music. My personal choice for classical is an Akg Q701/K7xx instead, those are godly for classical music.


----------



## Nicolas from France

johanchandy said:


> Something like the GS3000e does really well for classical in my experience but it is on the pricier side of things, most Grado's I've tried has done reasonably well with classical music. My personal choice for classical is an Akg Q701/K7xx instead, those are godly for classical music.



I already have the AKG 702. I also own the sr325e. I was wondering if the GS1000e was not like a mix of the two...Neutral and large soundstage...


----------



## TubeStack

Anyone go from Grado 325 to Sennheiser 600?

I've been listening to my 325i for 10+ years and have the new 600 on the way in the mail... curious if anyone else has gone from one to the other.


----------



## bpcans (Nov 6, 2020)

Nicolas from France said:


> Hi. Which Grado(s) would you recommend ( or not recommend ) for Classical Music?


I’m coming from using the RS1i’s for over ten years when listening to my extensive catalogue of classical music. The timbre and presentation of the RS1i’s is quite impressive with exact representation of all the instruments in a full orchestra, chamber music with wood or brass ensembles, and in quartets and solo piano pieces. That being said, my new GS3000e’s take my listening experience with classical music to a whole new level of detail and glorious soundstage, so much so that you’ll be turning your head to see what is behind you.


----------



## iFi audio

fractus2 said:


>



Very cool. I like colors on this photo and at the same time I miss old iPods


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Nicolas from France said:


> Hi. Which Grado(s) would you recommend ( or not recommend ) for Classical Music?


I would go for a model with the big G cushions, for that full expansive sound.


----------



## elvergun (Nov 6, 2020)

fractus2 said:


>



That is an original SR225, right? 

Still going strong, it seems.     It looks brand new. 



And some people claim that Grado build quality is not that good.


----------



## trellus

TubeStack said:


> Anyone go from Grado 325 to Sennheiser 600?
> 
> I've been listening to my 325i for 10+ years and have the new 600 on the way in the mail... curious if anyone else has gone from one to the other.



I can't say I've gone from the 325 to the 600, as I got them around the same time, but I do have both and like them for different reasons.  I love the intensity of the Grado SR325i (I have the goldies), I love the comfort, natural timbre, and less aggressive, somewhat warmer tuning of the 600 (650 even more so).  If you're going from 10+ years of the 325i and love them and their aggressive sound, it's possible you may find the 600 a bit boring, but you might actually enjoy the different sound signature as I do. 

I have zero plans to get rid of either!


----------



## TubeStack

trellus said:


> I can't say I've gone from the 325 to the 600, as I got them around the same time, but I do have both and like them for different reasons.  I love the intensity of the Grado SR325i (I have the goldies), I love the comfort, natural timbre, and less aggressive, somewhat warmer tuning of the 600 (650 even more so).  If you're going from 10+ years of the 325i and love them and their aggressive sound, it's possible you may find the 600 a bit boring, but you might actually enjoy the different sound signature as I do.
> 
> I have zero plans to get rid of either!



Thanks, much appreciated!  

I should add, I have been using the 325i with a turntable and Little Dot 1+ amp, including a Grado cartridge on the turntable, which really warmed up the overall sound of the 325i. It's been a good mix of a warm source with a detailed/forward headphone.  Might be too warm with the 600, we'll see!  (I have a Little Dot III for the 600, by the way.)  

I'm also planning on using the 600 with an M11 Pro in balanced mode.

Also, I'm coming from the AT MSR7B as well as the 325i, the AT also being a treble-heavy and forward set, so I'm hoping the 600 can be a nice, relaxed alternative to those two (which I still love).


----------



## sling5s (Nov 6, 2020)

delete


----------



## sling5s

BobSaysHi said:


> I've listened to nothing but sr80is for 2 years, then upgraditis kicked in and I purchased the DT880s and HD650s. Neither of them could compare to my lowly sr80i IMO.



Yes, I know what you mean. I know my sr80e (and my rs1) is inferior to the esp950 and dt48, but I have more enjoyment and fun listening to the lowely sr80e.


----------



## sling5s

Grado seems to make changes to their existing line every seven years (button to without button; "i" to"e"; ...) at least to my calculations.
Wondering if this will be true for 2021.
Wouldn't it be great if they came out with a new improved RS1"x" and returned the RS1 sound signature to what it used to be.


----------



## johanchandy

Nicolas from France said:


> I already have the AKG 702. I also own the sr325e. I was wondering if the GS1000e was not like a mix of the two...Neutral and large soundstage...


Those Akgs do classical really really well imho, I keep a pair of Q701's just for classical (not a fan of them for anything else unless I eq them or do the bassport mod). The only Grado I've heard that could come close was the GS3000e, I actually felt like it's a q701 merged with a Grado, very similar to the q701 in many aspects for classical music(large soundstage, instrument focus, incredibly quick, excellent separation and they render string instruments marvelously) and is far more versatile overall, does far more genre's better. Haven't heard the GS1000e unfortunately.


----------



## BobG55 (Nov 7, 2020)

Well, a couple of weeks ago I received an PS1000e which I bought on eBay from a fellow Canadian.  He was the sole/ original owner having bought them in the US [Seattle, WA] two years ago. These were in mint condition/ looked brand new.  I sold them yesterday.  I’m not good at describing sound, so I’ll just say that I didn’t enjoy them all that much.  What made me decide to write this post is the fact that I’m presently using my PS500e & I find it so much more enjoyable.  I really like this headphone.  I initially owned the the PS1000e about two or three ago and eventually sold them back then also.  Since I now have the WA6-SE 2nd gen with an excellent rectifier & tubes combination, I thought the PS1000e would really shine but alas it didn’t.  I’m sure there are a few other factors which come into play.  The fact that, at 65 my hearing has declined, no doubt about that.  Maybe the PS1000e needs a certain/ particular type of amp to drive it properly & bring out it’s best sound qualities.  The 500e is more dynamic & its quite detailed.  Based on reviews I’ve read about the 1000e, it’s sound is apparently more spacious depth wise & the instrument separation is also apparently superior.  I don’t know, again maybe my hearing no longer picks up the depthness in sound.  My point : to these [old] ears, the PS500e sounds much better than the PS1000e.  I’m also aware that the production of music determines the quality of sound.  I listened to the same albums/ music and after much consideration, decided that I wasn’t going to enjoy the PS1000e.  It’s the way she goes ...


----------



## BobG55

fractus2 said:


>





Joaquin Dinero said:


> Beautiful simplicity. Love it.
> 
> This is my main work "rig". It sounds great, I can take it with me all around the house all day, and if I accidentally sit on it and break it I wont be too upset.




Nice job guys.  They look fantastic.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

BobG55 said:


> Well, a couple of weeks ago I received an PS1000e which I bought on eBay from a fellow Canadian.  He was the sole/ original owner having bought them in the US [Seattle, WA] two years ago. These were in mint condition/ looked brand new.  I sold them yesterday.  I’m not good at describing sound, so I’ll just say that I didn’t enjoy them all that much.  What made me decide to write this post is the fact that I’m presently using my PS500e & I find it so much more enjoyable.  I really like this headphone.  I initially owned the the PS1000e about two or three ago and eventually sold them back then also.  Since I now have the WA6-SE 2nd gen with an excellent rectifier & tubes combination, I thought the PS1000e would really shine but alas it didn’t.  I’m sure there are a few other factors which come into play.  The fact that, at 65 my hearing has declined, no doubt about that.  Maybe the PS1000e needs a certain/ particular type of amp to drive it properly & bring out it’s best sound qualities.  The 500e is more dynamic & its quite detailed.  Based on reviews I’ve read about the 1000e, it’s sound is apparently more spacious depth wise & the instrument separation is also apparently superior.  I don’t know, again maybe my hearing no longer picks up the depthness in sound.  My point : to these [old] ears, the PS500e sounds much better than the PS1000e.  I’m also aware that the production of music determines the quality of sound.  I listened to the same albums/ music and after much consideration, decided that I wasn’t going to enjoy the PS1000e.  It’s the way she goes ...



Just today, I was listening to a Grateful Dead show with my PS1000s and it felt kind of meh, so I switched to my 325e. In that context, I enjoyed the 325e more. There's just something about those mid size Grados that goes so well with a live rock show. That immediacy, that sense that you''re right up on stage with the band. The big G cup models dont quite give you that. They're more like you're out in the lawn section, having a good time with some music in the background. 

But I love the big G cup models with other music. If I'm listening to say, a jazz big band, those huge earcups fill up with sound and there's no way the smaller size models can match that. 

So yea, they're different experiences, and its natural that one would prefer or the other. 

I'm not selling my PS1000s, or my Hemps 😄










But I love those models with other music. Tomorrow is my jazz day and I'm sure the PS1000s will redeem themselves.


----------



## BobG55 (Nov 8, 2020)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Just today, I was listening to a Grateful Dead show with my PS1000s and it felt kind of meh, so I switched to my 325e. In that context, I enjoyed the 325e more. There's just something about those mid size Grados that goes so well with a live rock show. That immediacy, that sense that you''re right up on stage with the band. The big G cup models dont quite give you that. They're more like you're out in the lawn section, having a good time with some music in the background.
> 
> But I love the big G cup models with other music. If I'm listening to say, a jazz big band, those huge earcups fill up with sound and there's no way the smaller size models can match that.
> 
> ...


I also owned the PS1000, the original & from memory [which isn’t the best thing to rely on] I liked them better than the PS1000e.  In my earlier post which you’re replying to, I mention that I purchased  the PS1000e the first time, two or three years ago [see, memory is fallible] and eventually sold it.  Afterwards I eventually purchased the original PS1000 and I remember liking it better than the PS1000e.  I sometimes wish I had kept them.  My personal opinion is that you’re wise not selling your PS1000 because it’s a damn good headphone, better than the PS1000e IMHO.


----------



## Gippy (Nov 8, 2020)

The question is whether you prefer the PS500e over the PS1000e, using the same pads for both. The 50mm driver Grados (RS1e and up) have the midbass hump at 150hz. This makes the sound fuller, but can cause a sense of "muddiness" if you're coming from a traditional 40mm driver Grado, which typically has the midbass hump at 90hz. (The PS1000 used the 40mm driver.) That's why I always recommend people audition any 50mm driver Grado first because it might not be a good fit for you.


----------



## Philimon

Exactly. Anyone compared directly RS2e with f-pads vs Hemp (f-pads stock)? If not, then I will have to buy RS2e to try myself. $



Gippy said:


> The question is whether you prefer the PS500e over the PS1000e, using the same pads for both. The 50mm driver Grados (RS1e and up) have the midbass hump at 150hz. This makes the sound fuller, but can cause a sense of "muddiness" if you're coming from a traditional 40mm driver Grado, which typically has the midbass hump at 90hz. (The PS1000 used the 40mm driver.) That's why I always recommend people audition any 50mm driver Grado first because it might not be a good fit for you.


----------



## carboncopy

Philimon said:


> Exactly. Anyone compared directly RS2e with f-pads vs Hemp (f-pads stock)? If not, then I will have to buy RS2e to try myself. $



I tried the f-pads which came with my Hemp on the RS2e and they were too big/loose somehow.


----------



## carboncopy

Otherwise I like the RS2e with stock L pads better as the Hemp (with stock pads)


----------



## audiobomber

This fellow is looking for some advice: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-ps500e.946630/


----------



## sling5s

Few RS1i vs RS2e impressions:

The RS1i sounds like a band (listening to Radiohead, The Bends) is performing* live* in a cathedral church. There is a subtle reverb/resonance and treble extension and air. 
The treble shimmers and floats and decays slower. There is also a taller/deeper soundstage that gives the feeling that the music has depth and just extends until it fades. 
There is more layers and holographic soundstage. 
This makes the (lower and mid) mids slightly less upfront while the upper mids are just as upfront as the RS2e. So with RS1i, I'm listening to the singer about third row and guitar about front row. With the RS2e I'm listening to everything front row. Everything is pushed up and upfront. 

The RS2e sounds like a band performing *live* in a sound treated recording studio. It has a more dampened, controlled but contained sound. All the details are there and more of it. In fact the music sounds more clean and clear. Imaging and detail is better. Yet I suspect because the wooden cup is more shallow and at the same time the cup more dampened for less resonance, that loss of reverb/resonance and lack of extension compared to the RS1i makes the RS2e sound more dampened or a negatively put, more dead. Meaning the sound decays faster. 

Personally while the RS1i is less clear and detailed, I prefer the more deeper and taller soundstage that creates the sense of holographic depth and layer in the music with the reverb and resistance that makes the music sound more cathedral live and less studio live. In some ways you can say the RS1i cup is less perfect or imperfect because of the reverb/resonance in the cup, but I kind of like it, prefer it. It's what I have come to enjoy about the RS1 sound signature.


----------



## joseph69

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Tomorrow is my jazz day and I'm sure the PS1000s will redeem themselves.


I'm sure they will.



BobG55 said:


> I also owned the PS1000, the original & from memory [which isn’t the best thing to rely on] I liked them better than the PS1000e.


Me too.


----------



## iFi audio

elvergun said:


> Still going strong, it seems. It looks brand new.



Sure does!


----------



## bgalakazam

Boyos, I still love my PS500e, regret not getting a higher model. I got scared into "try Grado with a cheaper model to see if you like them first." Not sure I want to splurge on the PS2000e yet, but between PS1000e and GS3000e, I am leaning toward the GS. I opened a thread, but only got one reply, perhaps here you guys can offer more insight. That or the HD800s? Mostly listen to female vocals, percussion and some string.


----------



## Wid

I bought Bobs PS 1000’s and really looking forward to hearing them. I still have my 500’s just in case but I feel I will be satisfied.

As far as the HD 800’s go they are a pretty huge upgrade from the PS 500’s imo. You just have to hear it to understand. All that is written about them being a great headphone is true.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

bgalakazam said:


> Boyos, I still love my PS500e, regret not getting a higher model. I got scared into "try Grado with a cheaper model to see if you like them first." Not sure I want to splurge on the PS2000e yet, but between PS1000e and GS3000e, I am leaning toward the GS. I opened a thread, but only got one reply, perhaps here you guys can offer more insight. That or the HD800s? Mostly listen to female vocals, percussion and some string.


PS500e was your "cheap" starter model ?! I splurged a whole $50 for some old SR80 on ebay. 😁 (I've splurged a lot more since then)

With lighter, delicate music like you describe I think the GS line would be a good bet. Not familiar with HD800 to compare.


----------



## bpcans

bgalakazam said:


> Boyos, I still love my PS500e, regret not getting a higher model. I got scared into "try Grado with a cheaper model to see if you like them first." Not sure I want to splurge on the PS2000e yet, but between PS1000e and GS3000e, I am leaning toward the GS. I opened a thread, but only got one reply, perhaps here you guys can offer more insight. That or the HD800s? Mostly listen to female vocals, percussion and some string.


Between the HD800s, GS3000e, and the PS2000e's, I find that the 3000e's are the easiest to listen to over an extended period of time. IMO the PS2000e's aren't worth the additional several hundreds of dollars over the price of the 3000e's. To me the Sennheiser's are just too clinical and lack the warmth of the Grado's.


----------



## beez (Nov 9, 2020)

hey fellow grado fans. got something real special in the mail a few weeks ago... sourced from a personal friend of joe grado. will keep his identity and what i paid private but to me this is priceless. if he happens to read this (as he is a member of this forum) know that i appreciate it very much and treasure these items.

*a complete set of NOS parts for the HP1000..*

_rings, cups, compete HP-1 wire harness including polarity switches prewired, cabling, pair of HP-1000 drivers, thumbscrews, screens, and HP-2 buttons._

not for sale, just wanted to share my excitement with some other people who may appreciate it 👍

i can add some pics if there’s interest but most know what this stuff look like.  with this my vintage grado collection grows quite a bit. 

my every day cans are black 325 (with hp1000  drivers) through a grado hpa-2. also have sr200 balckstar drivers and a hp-1 in need if repair (with one side not working).


----------



## elvergun

beez said:


> *i can add some pics if there’s interest* but most know what this stuff look like.
> 
> my every day cans are black 325 (with hp1000  drivers) through a grado hpa-2. also have sr200 balckstar drivers and a hp-1 in need if repair (with one side not working).



This is the Grado Fan Club...do you really think we do not want to see pictures?   What's wrong with you?    

While you are at it, also post some pictures of your black 325.


----------



## fractus2




----------



## Roasty

I tried the hemp today. Nice headphones. Good sound. Could do with a bit more low end. But overall a lot better than 325i and ms2e to me. Ears got a bit uncomfortable after a short while.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

elvergun said:


> This is the Grado Fan Club...do you really think we do not want to see pictures?   What's wrong with you?
> 
> While you are at it, also post some pictures of your black 325.


What he said


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Roasty said:


> Ears got a bit uncomfortable after a short while.



Roughly 5% of the world's economic output is replacement earpads for Grados.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

fractus2 said:


>


#gatewaydrug 😁


----------



## elvergun

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Roughly 5% of the world's economic output is replacement earpads for Grados.



Replacement pads will do the trick most of the time.   But I am amazed at how many people do not think (until someone suggests it to them) of stretching the headband for better comfort.


----------



## johanchandy

elvergun said:


> Replacement pads will do the trick most of the time.   But I am amazed at how many people do not think (until someone suggests it to them) of stretching the headband for better comfort.


This! I had excruciating pain in the beginning with the Hemps after 10 mins of wearing them, but after stretching the headband I can wear it for hours.


----------



## SuperDuke

Enjoying the Hemp with the Kinki Studio THR-1 amp - nothing short of a fantastic amp with exception of needing a gain switch.  

A few weeks ago the left driver had a rattle - Grado had them fixed (under warranty) and back to me in a week - Thanks Grado!


----------



## Damien Grief (Nov 10, 2020)

Roasty said:


> I tried the hemp today. Nice headphones. Good sound. Could do with a bit more low end. But overall a lot better than 325i and ms2e to me. Ears got a bit uncomfortable after a short while.



I love the Hemp. I'm still not sure which one I prefer between the Hemp and my PS500e but I'm glad I own both.

Have you tried bending the headband back a bit to reduce the clamping force yet? I recommend it. Makes it more comfortable for longer listening sessions.


----------



## TooFrank

Roasty said:


> I tried the hemp today. Nice headphones. Good sound. Could do with a bit more low end. But overall a lot better than 325i and ms2e to me. Ears got a bit uncomfortable after a short while.
> [/
> Try to stretch the headband a little and bend the cups forward. Then you may just ignore the “uncomfortababilty” and enjoy the wonderful sound


----------



## johanchandy (Nov 11, 2020)

Deleted post


----------



## wormsdriver

bgalakazam said:


> Boyos, I still love my PS500e, regret not getting a higher model. I got scared into "try Grado with a cheaper model to see if you like them first." Not sure I want to splurge on the PS2000e yet, but between PS1000e and GS3000e, I am leaning toward the GS. I opened a thread, but only got one reply, perhaps here you guys can offer more insight. That or the HD800s? Mostly listen to female vocals, percussion and some string.


Not sure what your budget is but I'd recommend the original ps1000 (not e) for a bit of an upgrade. If you love the Grado sound I would stick with a Grado headphone. While other headphones can be technically impressive, lots of times you'll find they just won't be as fun and engaging as Grados.


----------



## bpcans

I’ve got a pair of Grado GS3000e hp’s. Has anybody re-cabled theirs with something like a Moon Audio Black Dragon V3 and a 4-pin stereo XLR plug?


----------



## kmhaynes

bpcans said:


> ... Grado GS3000e ...


No help on the recabling, but dang those are beautiful cocobolo cups!!  My GH2 cups are smaller and not nearly as figured, but not sure I can swing the extra $1K just for prettier cups!!


----------



## bpcans

kmhaynes said:


> No help on the recabling, but dang those are beautiful cocobolo cups!!  My GH2 cups are smaller and not nearly as figured, but not sure I can swing the extra $1K just for prettier cups!!


kmhaynes, my GS3000e’s were my endgame hp’s for a Grado hp. I’ve got a pair of RS1i’s which I really love. After many hours of break-in so the drivers could loosen up, they became nothing short of beautiful in their presentation of my music. The 3000e’s are so much better with a soundstage that is unbelievable. If you’re a Grado fanboy like I am, then the 3000e’s are what you should shoot for when you get the jing to make it happen.


----------



## jshaevitz

bpcans said:


> I’ve got a pair of Grado GS3000e hp’s. Has anybody re-cabled theirs with something like a Moon Audio Black Dragon V3 and a 4-pin stereo XLR plug?


Beautiful. If you ever need to offload these, I'll take them!


----------



## elvergun

kmhaynes said:


> My GH2 cups are smaller and not nearly as figured, but not sure I can swing the extra $1K just for prettier cups!!



Yeah...their cups are bigger than my cups.    I've got  cocobolo envy.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

elvergun said:


> Yeah...their cups are bigger than my cups.    I've got  cocobolo envy.


Someone told me once that the size doesn't matter but I still dont believe it.


----------



## rasmushorn

Finally, after having departed with my SR325i more than 7 years ago, I am now a Grado owner again. 
Besides the SR325i, I have owned the SR80, the PS500 and the GS1000. But the RS1 has always had a special place in my mind. The RS1 is for me the epitome of Grado sound. Edgy, punchy and with that nice Grado-slam and -punch. At the same time gentle and with that nice woody touch. 

This time I just got it, to keep it in my collection as one my the most legendary headphones in late head-fi history. I am already in love with the Grado sound again.


----------



## johanchandy

rasmushorn said:


> Finally, after having departed with my SR325i more than 7 years ago, I am now a Grado owner again.
> Besides the SR325i, I have owned the SR80, the PS500 and the GS1000. But the RS1 has always had a special place in my mind. The RS1 is for me the epitome of Grado sound. Edgy, punchy and with that nice Grado-slam and -punch. At the same time gentle and with that nice woody touch.
> 
> This time I just got it, to keep it in my collection as one my the most legendary headphones in late head-fi history. I am already in love with the Grado sound again.


That's a gorgeous pair of headphones!!

How do you find the rs1e? I've heard mixed things about them


----------



## rasmushorn

johanchandy said:


> That's a gorgeous pair of headphones!!
> 
> How do you find the rs1e? I've heard mixed things about them



Oh - I LOVE them! They are not perfect and I did not buy Grado headphones to find perfection. You can find faults in so many things with Grado. Wearing comfort, cables that curl up, piercing edgy highs for some tracks, mids being too prominent. BUT BUT BUT - listening to music and the way they portray vocals, classical music and jazz is probably the most live experience you can get from any headphone. I cannot help but tap my foot and they just draw me into the music. The RS1e are lighter than I remember SR325i and less edgy, more mellow but still has that sparkle and airy crispness in everything. I can't get enough of it....


----------



## johanchandy

rasmushorn said:


> Oh - I LOVE them! They are not perfect and I did not buy Grado headphones to find perfection. You can find faults in so many things with Grado. Wearing comfort, cables that curl up, piercing edgy highs for some tracks, mids being too prominent. BUT BUT BUT - listening to music and the way they portray vocals, classical music and jazz is probably the most live experience you can get from any headphone. I cannot help but tap my foot and they just draw me into the music. The RS1e are lighter than I remember SR325i and less edgy, more mellow but still has that sparkle and airy crispness in everything. I can't get enough of it....


Awesome! Glad to hear you're loving them! 

Now I need to find one to demo 😄


----------



## erotimatic

Unfortunately, my GW-100 have to be repaired/replaced.

My post office has told me EU to New York shipping is only $20

Grado has told me New York to EU shipping is $80

Really?!

I'm trying to find a new US owner, Grado has free US shipping


----------



## TheMiddleSky (Nov 13, 2020)

rasmushorn said:


> Finally, after having departed with my SR325i more than 7 years ago, I am now a Grado owner again.
> Besides the SR325i, I have owned the SR80, the PS500 and the GS1000. But the RS1 has always had a special place in my mind. The RS1 is for me the epitome of Grado sound. Edgy, punchy and with that nice Grado-slam and -punch. At the same time gentle and with that nice woody touch.
> 
> This time I just got it, to keep it in my collection as one my the most legendary headphones in late head-fi history. I am already in love with the Grado sound again.


ly)
Almost same story for me. Started this hobby from grado, totally moved to other brands for long time, but when I felt missed grado, I thought about RS1 series.

Well, that story remain solid till few months ago, when grado created Hemp. Now my heart move to this limited headphone. Already tried all GH series (GH2 is really nice actually), but overall still prefer RS1e though.


----------



## steve9019

New menu for my ears.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Seriously, I think I miss something here, what make RS2e has "better hype" than RS1e?

Had compared both side by side, with set up and songs that I'm familiar with, and there was no time limit when I tried them. RS1e win hands down.


----------



## elvergun

TheMiddleSky said:


> Seriously, I think I miss something here, what make RS2e has "better hype" than RS1e?
> 
> Had compared both side by side, with set up and songs that I'm familiar with, and there was no time limit when I tried them. RS1e win hands down.



How is the RS1e better?   I've never heard this model.


----------



## Ric4001

Just received the Hemp.  The online reviews made little mention of the darker sound of these headphones relative to other Grado models, but I was prepared for it based on the comments in this thread and in other online forums.  But also, I can confirm that, just like some others on this thread reported, the darker sound is significantly attributable to those "f" cushions.  I swapped them with some genuine Grado G cushions and the sound was much brighter, less loud and more in line with the traditional Grado sound.  I'm going to put the f cushions back on because I bought the Hemp deliberately for a darker sound, but it's nice to know that if I want them to sound brighter like my other Grados, swapping the cushions is all it takes.  It's amazing how much difference the cushions make.


----------



## carboncopy

Ric4001 said:


> Just received the Hemp.  The online reviews made little mention of the darker sound of these headphones relative to other Grado models, but I was prepared for it based on the comments in this thread and in other online forums.  But also, I can confirm that, just like some others on this thread reported, the darker sound is significantly attributable to those "f" cushions.  I swapped them with some genuine Grado G cushions and the sound was much brighter, less loud and more in line with the traditional Grado sound.  I'm going to put the f cushions back on because I bought the Hemp deliberately for a darker sound, but it's nice to know that if I want them to sound brighter like my other Grados, swapping the cushions is all it takes.  It's amazing how much difference the cushions make.



It’s thrue. The pads are big difference. But there is a voicing to the pad too. The F cushion is best with the Hemp. I tried it on my RS2e (they were a bit loose, but anyway) and those (the 2e) sounds best with the L. The F made it darker but also the “magic” was gone. The same with the Hemp. There is something special with the F pads and not so much if I change it to the L. Which in turn makes my life easier, just use the stock pads


----------



## rasmushorn

TheMiddleSky said:


> Seriously, I think I miss something here, what make RS2e has "better hype" than RS1e?
> 
> Had compared both side by side, with set up and songs that I'm familiar with, and there was no time limit when I tried them. RS1e win hands down.



I have the same experience. Spent some time with RS2 at a meet once and it didn't give me the same soundstage and wow-effect as RS1. But the significantly higher price of RS1e taken into consideration, I would say there is better sound pr dollar ratio in RS2e.


----------



## kmhaynes

steve9019 said:


> New menu for my ears.


You know this is JUST the appetizer.  It's a multi-course meal, so get ready to expand your plate!!


----------



## Damien Grief

carboncopy said:


> It’s thrue. The pads are big difference. But there is a voicing to the pad too. The F cushion is best with the Hemp. I tried it on my RS2e (they were a bit loose, but anyway) and those (the 2e) sounds best with the L. The F made it darker but also the “magic” was gone. The same with the Hemp. There is something special with the F pads and not so much if I change it to the L. Which in turn makes my life easier, just use the stock pads



Seconding this. I've tried a couple other pads on my Hemp but the flats just sound the best. It loses something extra when changing pads. Now, I've only had the Hemp for a few weeks and don't listen to them every day, but still. It was immediately noticeable to me when switching to the L pads that it was brighter, but felt different too - like it lost some detail. I'll be sticking with the f pads on the Hemp.


----------



## Gippy (Nov 15, 2020)

TheMiddleSky said:


> Seriously, I think I miss something here, what make RS2e has "better hype" than RS1e? Had compared both side by side, with set up and songs that I'm familiar with, and there was no time limit when I tried them. RS1e win hands down.



To understand this, you need to know a bit of Grado history. The RS1i and RS2i used the same 40mm driver, but the RS1i had a slightly larger wooden cup, which resulted in slightly more bass resonance and impact. That changed with the RS1e and RS2e. The RS1e switched to a 50mm driver which has a different tuning. The first batch of RS1e models with the black headband had the driver protruding a bit from the cup, resulting in worse soundstage and comfort. The current batch with the brown headband has the drivers flush. Because Grado's 50mm drivers were tuned for the G pads with the Statement size cups, and not the L pads with smaller cups, that makes the RS1e sound different than the rest of the lineup. I haven't spent time with the RS1e but it might be better with the G pads. No one has really made an extensive comparison.

The RS2e is considered the safer pick because it's cheaper, uses the 40mm driver, and has a similar signature when compared against the plastic Grados, just more refined. There's also the Hemp and the GH4 which are similar variants. Those who like the 50mm driver sound signature would likely skip the RS1e and go straight for a GS/PS model.


----------



## steve9019

kmhaynes said:


> You know this is JUST the appetizer.  It's a multi-course meal, so get ready to expand your plate!!


Yes, you’re right. I’m from a Joinery background and really like the look of the wooden ones.🤤
I’ve been very impressed with the sound signature for the genres of music I like, Blues, Prog, Electronic, Metal. Not tried my Classical collections yet.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

elvergun said:


> How is the RS1e better?   I've never heard this model.



It's a bit in line with the classic "pink driver" old generation Grado, still forward, impactful, fast, but with full body sound, smooth upper mid and more spacious feeling on soundstage. 



Gippy said:


> To understand this, you need to know a bit of Grado history. The RS1i and RS2i used the same 40mm driver, but the RS1i had a slightly larger wooden cup, which resulted in slightly more bass resonance and impact. That changed with the RS1e and RS2e. The RS1e switched to a 50mm driver which has a different tuning. The first batch of RS1e models with the black headband had the driver protruding a bit from the cup, resulting in worse soundstage and comfort. The current batch with the brown headband has the drivers flush. Because Grado's 50mm drivers were tuned for the G pads with the Statement size cups, and not the L pads with smaller cups, that makes the RS1e sound different than the rest of the lineup. I haven't spent time with the RS1e but it might be better with the G pads. No one has really made an extensive comparison.
> 
> The RS2e is considered the safer pick because it's cheaper, uses the 40mm driver, and has a similar signature when compared against the plastic Grados, just more refined. There's also the Hemp and the GH4 which are similar variants. Those who like the 50mm driver sound signature would likely skip the RS1e and go straight for a GS/PS model.



And this gentleman just explain in more detail that I think I agree. Those who love the brighter character of SR225e or 325e may think RS2e is better because of the brighter character, I think I understand now.

RS1e sounds really bad to me with G pads, tonal balance shifting too much, and midrange got sucked out. I will choose GS1000e anytime any day if I want to use G pads Grado.



rasmushorn said:


> I have the same experience. Spent some time with RS2 at a meet once and it didn't give me the same soundstage and wow-effect as RS1. But the significantly higher price of RS1e taken into consideration, I would say there is better sound pr dollar ratio in RS2e.



True, the different in soundstage is easily noticeable when compare RS1e and RS2e.


----------



## smileyboy

I have the GW100s. I love them.  I've had them since release day.  This morning the frame holding the headphone to the band broke.  Do they make/sell replacement parts?


----------



## wormsdriver

smileyboy said:


> I have the GW100s. I love them.  I've had them since release day.  This morning the frame holding the headphone to the band broke.  Do they make/sell replacement parts?


If you're in the US, email Grado Labs directly, I'm sure they'll hook you up with another free of charge.


----------



## BobG55 (Nov 15, 2020)

smileyboy said:


> I have the GW100s. I love them.  I've had them since release day.  This morning the frame holding the headphone to the band broke.  Do they make/sell replacement parts?





wormsdriver said:


> If you're in the US, email Grado Labs directly, I'm sure they'll hook you up with another free of charge.



Up here in Canada I had a problem also with that part of the headphone frame.  In my case the pole came out of it’s socket.  Grado Canada [located in Montreal] sent me the whole part free of charge.  It’s very easy to install. As wormsdriver wrote, just send/ email the same photo to Grado, tell them what happened & ask them if they can send you one.  If you have your sales receipt and for your headphone and it’s still under warranty send them a photo of it also.  You shoulnd’t have any problems.


----------



## smileyboy

BobG55 said:


> Up here in Canada I had a problem also with that part of the headphone frame.  In my case the pole came out of it’s socket.  Grado Canada [located in Montreal] sent me the whole part free of charge.  It’s very easy to install. As wormsdriver wrote, just send/ email the same photo to Grado, tell them what happened & ask them if they can send you one.  If you have your sales receipt and for your headphone and it’s still under warranty send them a photo of it also.  You shoulnd’t have any problems.



what’s their email address?


----------



## BobG55

smileyboy said:


> what’s their email address?


Just type Grado Canada.  You’ll find a “contact” option on their site.


----------



## smileyboy

I'm in the US


----------



## elvergun

smileyboy said:


> what’s their email address?


Try this one:

inquiries.gl@gradolabs.com


----------



## smileyboy

Thank you!!!


----------



## Douger333

Or go to Gradolabs.com and send a message under 'Contact


----------



## 534743

GRADOTUDE - Is a feeling of appreciation felt by and/or similar positive response shown by the owner of a Grado headphone towards Grado Labs.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado (Nov 16, 2020)

Sorry to derail the convo -- but if you go to the "Headphones - Full Size" forum and sort by most replies, we're on top!!







Grados may not be as "cool" as Sennheisers or Audeze, but they definitely have some of the most passionate fans for sure!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Hi, been a long time. Sadly I don’t have good news. My gw100’s left side just stopped working when on Bluetooth. It’s just fine when on wired. Anyone has the same problem? I don’t know what to do now


----------



## Douger333

Is itt possible to unplug and reboot your Bluetooth?


----------



## Benno1988

Grado nutters.

Of all the models, what is the "best" Grado?

Looking for high detail/resolution and impactful bass (as much as a grado can), plus the usual Grado dynamics.


----------



## Gippy

Benno1988 said:


> Of all the models, what is the "best" Grado?



There's no consensus best.

You have loyalists who say the HP1000 (the first headphone) is still the best Grado ever made. You have people who are loyal to the classic buttoned RS1. You have value-minded people who say that the SR80e is all you need and that spending more isn't worth it. You have people who prefer the Hemp/RS2e/GH4 over the more expensive models. And the PS2000e is the flagship, but a number of people (including me) think the GS3000e is better.


----------



## Rebel Chris

You gotta catch 'em all...uh try them all


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Benno1988 said:


> Grado nutters.
> 
> Of all the models, what is the "best" Grado?
> 
> Looking for high detail/resolution and impactful bass (as much as a grado can), plus the usual Grado dynamics.


Out of all of my stash, my PS1000 sounds like it fits your criteria the best. High detail and resolution and plenty of bass. Mine is the older model, the current PS1000e and 2000e I imagine would be similar. But I haven't heard them all and you'll get different answers from different folks.


----------



## Benno1988

They wood or that aluminium?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Benno1988 said:


> They wood or that aluminium?


Both. Wood underneath the visible metal.


----------



## elvergun

Benno1988 said:


> Of all the models, what is the "best" Grado?



New or used?   What's your price range?


----------



## BobG55

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Both. Wood underneath the visible metal.



Yes, it’s called woodluminium


----------



## Wid

This is the PS 500


----------



## Benno1988

elvergun said:


> New or used?   What's your price range?


Either. No limits. GS3000e seems the highest end model, mixed reviews. Seems like Grado hits a point of diminishing returns fairly soon in the mid-fi area.


----------



## elvergun

Benno1988 said:


> Either. No limits. GS3000e seems the highest end model, mixed reviews. Seems like Grado hits a point of diminishing returns fairly soon in the mid-fi area.



The PS2000e is the highest model (the GS3000e is the highest wood model).   And yes, like everything, there is a point of diminishing returns.     In my opinion, that point is reached with the SR225.     The RS2e looks a lot nicer and it does sound better, but it is $300 more.  I also think that if you can afford it then it is worth the extra money (for a little bit of extra sound quality, beautiful wood cups and a leather headband).   If you are on a budget then the SR225 will do just fine...and you should not have to suffer from RS or GH envy.


----------



## Benno1988

GS1000e vs RS1e vs RS2e vs GH2 / GH4 ?

All well within budget


----------



## elvergun (Nov 16, 2020)

Benno1988 said:


> GS1000e vs RS1e vs RS2e vs GH2 / GH4 ?
> 
> All well within budget



I have not heard all the models you listed...but  the GH2 is the winner since it is so beautiful.   Cocobolo FTW.

Here is a picture of mine:


----------



## Gippy

Benno1988 said:


> GS1000e vs RS1e vs RS2e vs GH2 / GH4 ?



If you are going in blind and don't intend to EQ, then GH4. The GS1000e has more potential with EQ and pad-rolling but you may absolutely hate it out of the box.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Douger333 said:


> Is itt possible to unplug and reboot your Bluetooth?


No the whole Bluetooth dac seems to be inside the left can. I could only try to turn it off and on... Perhaps I must open it up to check what went wrong. 
Very disappointed because I haven’t use these much. This doesn’t inspire my confidence in Grado’s upcoming true wireless Either, probably would not buy it despite how much I love agrado...


----------



## kmhaynes

steve9019 said:


> Yes, you’re right. I’m from a Joinery background and really like the look of the wooden ones.🤤
> I’ve been very impressed with the sound signature for the genres of music I like, Blues, Prog, Electronic, Metal. Not tried my Classical collections yet.


My GH2 doesn't sound bad with Classical, but I don't listen to that much.  Electric Guitars seem to be where Grado's excel, so yeah, blues, prog, metal, etc are right up Grado's alley.

Side note, my family lived in wee little Kirkcaldy over in Fife for a year back in 2001-2.  We really miss the dramatic landscapes of Scotland!  Mississippi, USA is nothing but pine trees!!


----------



## wormsdriver

Benno1988 said:


> GS1000e vs RS1e vs RS2e vs GH2 / GH4 ?
> 
> All well within budget


GH1 lol


----------



## Benno1988 (Nov 17, 2020)

wormsdriver said:


> GH1 lol


Why this lol? Is the GH1 and obvious choice?

Grados product range is congested. Bunch of headphones, around similar price points, look similar, scarce reviews. And a bunch use the same driver and vary in price wildly! Hard to decypher for the non-grado nutters.

As t the moment I'm wondering if any will suit my sonic tastes. I think most will be lacking in the bass/sub-bass, and those that have that boosted a bit might also be a bit V and bright up top for me. Hmm. Wish I could demo some here


----------



## wormsdriver (Nov 17, 2020)

Benno1988 said:


> Why this lol? Is the GH1 and obvious choice?
> 
> Grados product range is congested. Bunch of headphones, around similar price points, look similar, scarce reviews. And a bunch use the same driver and vary in price wildly! Hard to decypher for the non-grado nutters.
> 
> As t the moment I'm wondering if any will suit my sonic tastes. I think most will be lacking in the bass/sub-bass, and those that have that boosted a bit might also be a bit V and bright up top for me. Hmm. Wish I could demo some here


The lol was because there's really no right answer. Just because one spends more money doesn't mean your gonna like it more.
I used to think this way about Grados since I went through almost all models at one point but now I'm not so sure with the newer limited editions and even the "e" models.
Out of the models you pointed out, I think the GH1 would be a safer bet (although I personally haven't heard the gh2). It sounds good with the stock L-cush but also with the bigger g-cush aka salad bowls so you get to choose which you like best. You can get the bigger sound stage of the bigger Grados or the more intimate stage with the smaller L-cush pads. Personally I preferred them with the stock pads but many like them with the G-cush pads.

Edit: yes, ideally it would be best to hear for yourself. 
I also had nowhere to demo but fortunately I'm in the US so with Grado or any other headphones I want to try I keep a close eye on the classifieds and jump on good deals on used cans.
I can then hear for myself and then sell off at a minimum expense after I'm done with it.


----------



## steve9019

kmhaynes said:


> My GH2 doesn't sound bad with Classical, but I don't listen to that much.  Electric Guitars seem to be where Grado's excel, so yeah, blues, prog, metal, etc are right up Grado's alley.
> 
> Side note, my family lived in wee little Kirkcaldy over in Fife for a year back in 2001-2.  We really miss the dramatic landscapes of Scotland!  Mississippi, USA is nothing but pine trees!!


Douglas Fir as appreciated by Special Agent Dale Cooper?
There are some great aerial films of Scotland


----------



## steve9019

steve9019 said:


> Douglas Fir as appreciated by Special Agent Dale Cooper?
> There are some great aerial films of Scotland






sounds great on SR80e


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Benno1988 said:


> Why this lol? Is the GH1 and obvious choice?
> 
> Grados product range is congested. Bunch of headphones, around similar price points, look similar, scarce reviews. And a bunch use the same driver and vary in price wildly! Hard to decypher for the non-grado nutters.
> 
> As t the moment I'm wondering if any will suit my sonic tastes. I think most will be lacking in the bass/sub-bass, and those that have that boosted a bit might also be a bit V and bright up top for me. Hmm. Wish I could demo some here


You bring up bass a lot. Might consider The Hemp. Its more widely available, and not as expensive for a trial run. If the bass in those isn't what you're looking for then its doubtful any Grados will be.


----------



## Gippy (Nov 17, 2020)

If you only care about bass slam over everything else, then you're best off just getting an SR80e and punching 10 holes in the felt behind the driver. This can be done with a hairdryer and a ballpoint pen. It's significantly more difficult to do this on non-plastic models.


----------



## G0rt

wormsdriver said:


> The lol was because there's really no right answer. Just because one spends more money doesn't mean your gonna like it more.
> I used to think this way about Grados since I went through almost all models at one point but now I'm not so sure with the newer limited editions and even the "e" models.
> Out of the models you pointed out, I think the GH1 would be a safer bet (although I personally haven't heard the gh2). It sounds good with the stock L-cush but also with the bigger g-cush aka salad bowls so you get to choose which you like best. You can get the bigger sound stage of the bigger Grados or the more intimate stage with the smaller L-cush pads. Personally I preferred them with the stock pads but many like them with the G-cush pads.
> 
> ...



Grado is definitely a rabbit hole, all the same and all different enough to matter.

Here, have HF2, GS2Ke, RS1e and GH1. 

This small sample includes 2 with a 44mm driver and 2 with 50mm, 1 maple, 1 mahogany, 1 both, and an aluminum & mahogany hybrid.

And they all sound great, although my top whack favorite is definitely GH1/L. Timbre, PRaT, clarity, detail, resolution are to my tastes unequaled. 

I appreciate their comfort, light weight, and style. And they were made from a tree that grew in Brooklyn, and how cool is that?


----------



## emorrison33

WilliamLeonhart said:


> No the whole Bluetooth dac seems to be inside the left can. I could only try to turn it off and on... Perhaps I must open it up to check what went wrong.
> Very disappointed because I haven’t use these much. This doesn’t inspire my confidence in Grado’s upcoming true wireless Either, probably would not buy it despite how much I love agrado...


I pre-ordered the Grado GT220 (true wireless).  I had an issue with the first pair they sent. Seemed like the buds weren't seating in the case properly.  They wouldn't charge or turn off sometimes.  Not sure if it was the buds or the case.  Nothing was wrong with the sound though, or pairing, etc.  Grado swapped them out, no problem.  The new pair is working great! Can't believe the sound I'm getting out of wireless ear buds.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Benno1988 said:


> Grado nutters.
> 
> Of all the models, what is the "best" Grado?
> 
> Looking for high detail/resolution and impactful bass (as much as a grado can), plus the usual Grado dynamics.



Detail, bass, dynamic, Grado: PS2000e


----------



## Douger333

TheMiddleSky said:


> Detail, bass, dynamic, Grado: PS2000e


Agreed!!


----------



## bpcans (Nov 17, 2020)

Benno1988 said:


> Of all the models, what is the "best" Grado?
> Looking for high detail/resolution and impactful bass (as much as a grado can), plus the usual Grado dynamics.


In my opinion after listening to both the PS2000e and the GS3000e hp’s I bought the 3000e’s because they sounded more open and natural to me. I listen to a lot of jazz, classical, and opera, so the 3000e’s suited my ears better. The PS2000e’s strong suits were rock & roll, hip-hop, techno, and pop music. I think the GS3000e’s are Grado’s best sounding hp’s.


----------



## Benno1988

Thanks guys.

I might try a lower end ones first, see if it's my jams 

If I find a GH1 or GH2 type one, what's a good pad for them? Want around the ear, and soft. I wear glasses, so on ear is a no no, and stiff stock Grado pads not so great either


----------



## DavidKoron

Just got my Bushmills, it looks soooo beautiful.

oh I REALLY love my GRADOs


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

DavidKoron said:


> Just got my Bushmills, it looks soooo beautiful.
> 
> oh I REALLY love my GRADOs


Wowwwwww. Thats the White Whale. You just got those?


----------



## DavidKoron

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Wowwwwww. Thats the White Whale. You just got those?


Yes, I bought it from another GRADO lover.
It was just so lucky that I can get them.


----------



## 534743

Benno1988 said:


> If I find a GH1 or GH2 type one, what's a good pad for them? Want around the ear, and soft. I wear glasses, so on ear is a no no, and stiff stock Grado pads not so great either



The consensus on here and also my personal experience are that you don't want to change out the original pad type of most Grado models as that would change their sound profile too much.

FWIW I also wear glasses and i am fine with the L pads.


----------



## joseph69

paraphernalia said:


> The consensus on here and also my personal experience are that you don't want to change out the original pad type of most Grado models as that would change their sound profile too much.
> 
> FWIW I also wear glasses and i am fine with the L pads.


Actually, that is not the consensus around here when it comes to the GH1. 
The GH1 sounds fantastic with both, Grado L & G cushions, as does the GH2 IMHO. 
I use both, my GH1 & 2 exclusively w/Grado G cushions and prefer both over other models that come stock w/G cushion.


----------



## Benno1988

Any aftermarket branded ones that are softer?


----------



## 534743

joseph69 said:


> Actually, that is not the consensus around here when it comes to the GH1.
> The GH1 sounds fantastic with both, Grado L & G cushions, as does the GH2 IMHO.
> I use both, my GH1 & 2 exclusively w/Grado G cushions and prefer both over other models that come stock w/G cushion.



I said "most Grado models"


----------



## joseph69

Benno1988 said:


> Any aftermarket branded ones that are softer?


I wouldnt know, I only use Grado cushions.



paraphernalia said:


> I said "most Grado models"


Yes, I know. @Benno1988 was specifically speaking about the GH1 & 2 so I thought you were referring to those models.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Benno1988 said:


> Any aftermarket branded ones that are softer?


Geekria makes a variant on the L pads that are very comfortable and won't screw up the sound. They're a little larger than stock, but not quite fully over ear.


----------



## Benno1988

Thanks. Probably aim for the G-Cush size for whatever I go. Need big pads.

Tossing GH2 and GS1000e at the moment. Anyone own both?


----------



## Rebel Chris

After seeing the bushmills Grado, I wonder when a non limited closed Grado will arrive. In ear and wireless grado have become reality, a closed back headphone would be nice. 

Still dreaming of a GH2 closed back headphone.
How does the bushmills sound?


----------



## ParaLoganGrado (Nov 18, 2020)

Rebel Chris said:


> After seeing the bushmills Grado, I wonder when a non limited closed Grado will arrive. In ear and wireless grado have become reality, a closed back headphone would be nice.
> 
> Still dreaming of a GH2 closed back headphone.
> How does the bushmills sound?


I think a closed-back GH2 would be very hard to tune even remotely similar to the open back version. I can hold my hand 1cm away from the grills on mine while listening and not only notice midrange reflections, but the midbass changes. If you completely cover the hole with something soft like a napkin (pourous?) it seems to decrease the punch they are known for. If I completely block them off with a solid drink coaster, they sound like absolute dog-spit. In order to sound decent I think the cups would need to be huge with a ton of damping, which would mean more weight, more expensive Cocobolo, and a hefty price tag. Maybe a GH5 and be a mix of the limited edition Heritage series and the Statement series?  Or perhaps they could make a similar looking closed version with a different driver that has a different Qts and VAS.

EDIT: Also, I think the bushmills version is semi-open somewhere. Sorry didn’t mean to be a Debby Downer.


----------



## elvergun

joseph69 said:


> Actually, that is not the consensus around here when it comes to the GH1.
> The GH1 sounds fantastic with both, Grado L & G cushions, as does the GH2 IMHO.
> I use both, my GH1 & 2 exclusively w/Grado G cushions and prefer both over other models that come stock w/G cushion.



I'm somewhere in between:   I think the GH2 sounds fantastic with the G cushions, and it also sounds fantastic (perhaps a little better) with the L pads.    

I only use G pads with my GH2.    I think paraphernalia is right in saying that the G pads change the sound profile, which is a good thing since I like the resulting profile.


----------



## joseph69

Rebel Chris said:


> After seeing the bushmills Grado, I wonder when a non limited closed Grado will arrive.


The Bushmills is semi open around the circumference of the cups. Hard to see, though.



ParaLoganGrado said:


> EDIT: Also, I think the bushmills version is semi-open somewhere.


+1



elvergun said:


> I only use G pads with my GH2. I think paraphernalia is right in saying that the G pads change the sound profile, which is a good thing since I like the resulting profile


I agree 100%.


----------



## johanchandy

Waiting on grado to make a GS500 version of the hemp lol, that would be something grand


----------



## gregorya

johanchandy said:


> Waiting on grado to make a GS500 version of the hemp lol, that would be something grand



Would likely cost a grand or so too...


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

gregorya said:


> Would likely cost a grand or so too...


$840 for the Hemp Deluxe 😁


----------



## Rebel Chris

ParaLoganGrado said:


> I think a closed-back GH2 would be very hard to tune even remotely similar to the open back version. I can hold my hand 1cm away from the grills on mine while listening and not only notice midrange reflections, but the midbass changes. If you completely cover the hole with something soft like a napkin (pourous?) it seems to decrease the punch they are known for. If I completely block them off with a solid drink coaster, they sound like absolute dog-spit. In order to sound decent I think the cups would need to be huge with a ton of damping, which would mean more weight, more expensive Cocobolo, and a hefty price tag. Maybe a GH5 and be a mix of the limited edition Heritage series and the Statement series?  Or perhaps they could make a similar looking closed version with a different driver that has a different Qts and VAS.
> 
> EDIT: Also, I think the bushmills version is semi-open somewhere. Sorry didn’t mean to be a Debby Downer.



Well I mean with the looks of the GH2. Sound is different of course. Is more like the ZMF Verite open and closed. Well, I think Grado can make a beautiful and good sounding closed back.


----------



## EvEst

What's the consensus here on the HF3 headphones?  They seem like a good deal for wood Grados.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

EvEst said:


> What's the consensus here on the HF3 headphones?  They seem like a good deal for wood Grados.


They're fantastic. A lot like The Hemps, perhaps  not as much bass but a little cleaner up top. Or I'm just imagining that. But definitely like the Hemps. Similar size, and feel.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

This song just gives absolute chills on the GH2s: 

With the LCD2-Closed, it sounds well produced and mixed but loses the emotions


----------



## elvergun

Joaquin Dinero said:


> They're fantastic. A lot like The Hemps, perhaps  not as much bass but a little cleaner up top. Or I'm just imagining that. But definitely like the Hemps. Similar size, and feel.



I think that both models have around the same amount of bass.    Yes, the HF3 is cleaner up top.


----------



## EvEst

I just got a lightly used set of HF3s.  My other Grados are 325es.  It's interesting to compare the two.


----------



## VolumusMaximus

I have had the HF-3 for a year now.  I have other headphones (AKG, HifiMan, Oppo), but I always come back to the Grado.  I listen at relatively low volumes when I work, and the soundstage, clarity, and imaging is superior (with Schiit Asgard 3 and Modius upstream).  Have just ordered Geekria "G" pads to try that modification..


----------



## ParaLoganGrado (Nov 19, 2020)

The HF3 was a real noggin scratcher for me. It seemed very bright and bass shy for the first day or so compared to my other two Grados. It definitely rolls off in the low bass area, but worked really well for lower volume listening once I adjusted to the “crispness”. The main benefit I noticed of it over the GH2 was the detail. Whether it was artificial or boosted, it was very engaging!  Also imaging was great because I think a lot of the music I listen to must have special cues in that upper mid to lower treble range. Other than the weak low bass, my only other gripe with the HF3 was a pretty small width soundstage. It was still better than most closed backs - ESPECIALLY in that price range!

I forgot to add: I was the last leg of the TTVJ tour of these and was inching closer every day towards buying them off Todd as opposed to returning them. I liked that they had a less dark sound than I was used to and they were so fast!  But I also wanted to try something different and ended up with some closed back planars I got for a hell of a deal!


----------



## TooFrank

Joaquin Dinero said:


> They're fantastic. A lot like The Hemps, perhaps  not as much bass but a little cleaner up top. Or I'm just imagining that. But definitely like the Hemps. Similar size, and feel.


+1 a little brighter...


----------



## Damien Grief

I finally finished modding my first pair of Grados. Used a SR225e as the base. Driver is from the 225e. Cable, headband, cups, and gimbals were replaced. Still using stock headband wire and rod blocks.

Really happy with how this came out given it was my first time soldering anything. Huge shout out to elvergun for helping me out and giving me advice when I got stuck on this.


----------



## BobG55

Damien Grief said:


> I finally finished modding my first pair of Grados. Used a SR225e as the base. Driver is from the 225e. Cable, headband, cups, and gimbals were replaced. Still using stock headband wire and rod blocks.
> 
> Really happy with how this came out given it was my first time soldering anything. Huge shout out to elvergun for helping me out and giving me advice when I got stuck on this.


Great job.  They look amazing.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Damien Grief said:


> I finally finished modding my first pair of Grados. Used a SR225e as the base. Driver is from the 225e. Cable, headband, cups, and gimbals were replaced. Still using stock headband wire and rod blocks.
> 
> Really happy with how this came out given it was my first time soldering anything. Huge shout out to elvergun for helping me out and giving me advice when I got stuck on this.


Very nice. I love how those drivers peek through the grill, like glowing red eyes.


----------



## Damien Grief

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Very nice. I love how those drivers peek through the grill, like glowing red eyes.



Thanks. If I'm nitpicking, I wish I was a little neater with how I laid the cables as I put the cups back together after soldering, but I'm overall happy with how they look. The red from the driver also matches pretty damn well with the dark wood color of the cups.


----------



## Benno1988

Damien Grief said:


> Thanks. If I'm nitpicking, I wish I was a little neater with how I laid the cables as I put the cups back together after soldering, but I'm overall happy with how they look. The red from the driver also matches pretty damn well with the dark wood color of the cups.


Link to all the parts you used?


----------



## Damien Grief

Benno1988 said:


> Link to all the parts you used?



I got the gimbals on eBay. Don't remember the seller. But everything else was from Turbulent Labs. And replacement pads from Geekria on Amazon.

https://turbulentlabs.com/shop/tiger-rengas-headphone-cups/
https://turbulentlabs.com/shop/grado-leather-headband-coffee/
https://turbulentlabs.com/shop/occ-headphone-cables/
https://www.amazon.com/Geekria-Replacement-Headphones-Cushion-Earpads/dp/B01B2H4FVY/
Then, of course, you'll need tools to take them apart and solder the new cable and all of that.


----------



## elvergun (Nov 19, 2020)

Damien Grief said:


> *I got the gimbals on eBay.* *Don't remember the seller.* But everything else was from Turbulent Labs. And replacement pads from Geekria on Amazon.
> 
> https://turbulentlabs.com/shop/tiger-rengas-headphone-cups/
> https://turbulentlabs.com/shop/grado-leather-headband-coffee/
> ...



The gimbal maker is also a member here...his user name is @retox.   His user name on ebay is mwcamp77.


I'm using his aluminum gimbals on all my Grado headphones (except for my GH2 which has shipibo audio gimbals).   He is a Grado fan and he makes his own wood cups and gimbals.

I try to limit the amount of plastic on my Grados.


----------



## Damien Grief

elvergun said:


> The gimbal maker is also a member here...his user name is @retox.   His user name on ebay is mwcamp77.
> 
> 
> I'm using his aluminum gimbals on all my Grado headphones (except for my GH2 which has shipibo audio gimbals).   He is a Grado fan and he makes his own wood cups gimbals.
> ...



Yeah. I think I want to update the gimbals on my Hemp and PS500e to metal ones at some point, too. Just looks so much better.


----------



## borrego (Nov 19, 2020)

Just handle the headphones carefully when using metal gimbals to avoid denting the wood cups.


----------



## 534743

Damien Grief said:


> I finally finished modding my first pair of Grados. Used a SR225e as the base. Driver is from the 225e. Cable, headband, cups, and gimbals were replaced. Still using stock headband wire and rod blocks.
> 
> Really happy with how this came out given it was my first time soldering anything. Huge shout out to elvergun for helping me out and giving me advice when I got stuck on this.



But how do they sound now? Any improvement or is it just a cosmetical change?


----------



## VolumusMaximus

Those aluminium gimbals are beautiful.  Any discernible increase in weight?


----------



## Damien Grief

paraphernalia said:


> But how do they sound now? Any improvement or is it just a cosmetical change?



About the same. I'd say the highs are slightly tamed down compared to the plastic cups. But it's not a huge change. Still using the same driver.



VolumusMaximus said:


> Those aluminium gimbals are beautiful.  Any discernible increase in weight?



Maybe a tiny bit heavier? But the cable is also a lot lighter. I haven't minded having them on my head.


----------



## elvergun

VolumusMaximus said:


> Those aluminium gimbals are beautiful.  Any discernible increase in weight?






Damien Grief said:


> *Maybe a tiny bit heavier?* But the cable is also a lot lighter. I haven't minded having them on my head.



I also thought this was the case.  Out of curiosity I grabbed my scale:  The aluminum gimbal (with the screws) is 11g and the plastic gimbal is 10g.


----------



## johanchandy

Has anyone tried the Sabaj Pha3 with their Grados?


----------



## Damien Grief

elvergun said:


> I also thought this was the case.  Out of curiosity I grabbed my scale:  The aluminum gimbal (with the screws) is 11g and the plastic gimbal is 10g.



Hah. Barely any difference then. Probably lighter overall after I replaced the stock cable, too.


----------



## jshaevitz

Pulled the trigger on the GS3ke. Arrives tomorrow, looking forward to a happy listening session on Sunday


----------



## kmhaynes

jshaevitz said:


> Pulled the trigger on the GS3ke. Arrives tomorrow, looking forward to a happy listening session on Sunday


Wow, congrats.  I love my GH2, which I want to think is a GS3000e-mini!  I would love be able to compare the two.  After 2 months with mine, I'm still finding songs that I think, Ooo this is the first time I've heard this song on these phones.


----------



## Rebel Chris

Nice, please show us some pictures of this beauty. Have a nice weekend


----------



## fractus2




----------



## VinMAC

joseph69 said:


> Actually, that is not the consensus around here when it comes to the GH1.
> The GH1 sounds fantastic with both, Grado L & G cushions, as does the GH2 IMHO.
> I use both, my GH1 & 2 exclusively w/Grado G cushions and prefer both over other models that come stock w/G cushion.



Do you think GH2 / G surpasses in sound also GS1000i/GS1000 ?


----------



## Coztomba

Wondering about GH2 with G Cush vs GS1000e if anyone has any experience with those combos.


----------



## Benno1988

Coztomba said:


> Wondering about GH2 with G Cush vs GS1000e if anyone has any experience with those combos.


Same!


----------



## carboncopy

DAC shoot-out at the weekend. Aqua LasScala (current) vs Chord DAVE vs Aries Cerat Heléne. Amp is the Pathos. Both the HEMP and the RS2e tracks wonderfully the differences between them. While Grado can sound good with a phone too it does not mean they are not transparent enough to play with serious electronics!


----------



## joseph69

kmhaynes said:


> Wow, congrats.  I love my GH2, which I want to think is a GS3000e-mini!  I would love be able to compare the two.  After 2 months with mine, I'm still finding songs that I think, Ooo this is the first time I've heard this song on these phones.


If you're interested in my personal preferences here is a short read which may possibly help you enjoy what you already have.
By no means am I saying you shouldn't compare both for yourself, though.



VinMAC said:


> Do you think GH2 / G surpasses in sound also GS1000i/GS1000 ?


I've owned 3 GS models. 
The GS1000i, GS1000e and GS2000e and my personal preferences are both, the GH1 & GH2 w/G cushions.


----------



## EvEst (Nov 21, 2020)

Question for more experienced Head-Fiers:  With my HF3 headphones, a Dragonfly Red and an iPhone, do you think I will notice a discernible difference streaming Hi Res (Qobuz) and Masters (Tidal) over the standard 16 bit files available on those sites?


----------



## joseph69

EvEst said:


> Question for more experienced Head-Fiers:  With my HF3 headphones, a Dragonfly Red and an iPhone, do you think I will notice a discernible difference streaming Hi Res (Qobuz) and Masters (Tidal) over the standard 16 bit files available on those sites?


I'm not familiar with the HF3, too my ears it depends on how well the recording is no matter the file type. 
I have 44.1 recording that surpass both, HDTracks Hi-Res & Tidal Master files.


----------



## THGM

carboncopy said:


> DAC shoot-out at the weekend. Aqua LasScala (current) vs Chord DAVE vs Aries Cerat Heléne. Amp is the Pathos. Both the HEMP and the RS2e tracks wonderfully the differences between them. While Grado can sound good with a phone too it does not mean they are not transparent enough to play with serious electronics!



What a select suite of electronics you have to choose from! I look forward to reading your conclusions following the DAC shoot-out, particularly the Aries which looks stunning.


----------



## EvEst

joseph69 said:


> I'm not familiar with the HF3, too my ears it depends on how well the recording is no matter the file type.
> I have 44.1 recording that surpass both, HDTracks Hi-Res & Tidal Master files.


Right--that would explain why some recordings just seem to jump into 3D space to me while others sound kind of 2 dimensional, doesn't alway correspond to the bit rate.


----------



## carboncopy

THGM said:


> What a select suite of electronics you have to choose from! I look forward to reading your conclusions following the DAC shoot-out, particularly the Aries which looks stunning.



It’s a beast! 40kg...


----------



## Damien Grief

carboncopy said:


> DAC shoot-out at the weekend. Aqua LasScala (current) vs Chord DAVE vs Aries Cerat Heléne. Amp is the Pathos. Both the HEMP and the RS2e tracks wonderfully the differences between them. While Grado can sound good with a phone too it does not mean they are not transparent enough to play with serious electronics!



Nice! That's some hardware.

I usually listen to my Hemp and PS500e through my desktop Schiit stack. My PS500e is usually used for listening to vinyl.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

EvEst said:


> Question for more experienced Head-Fiers:  With my HF3 headphones, a Dragonfly Red and an iPhone, do you think I will notice a discernible difference streaming Hi Res (Qobuz) and Masters (Tidal) over the standard 16 bit files available on those sites?


No. 16/44 covers the full range that most human beings can hear.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

carboncopy said:


> It’s a beast! 40kg...



Is that just a DAC at that size ? Gotta be a full speaker amp too ?


----------



## kmhaynes

Coztomba said:


> Wondering about GH2 with G Cush vs GS1000e if anyone has any experience with those combos.


Don't have the GS1000e, but I listen to my GH2 with G-size and L-Cush pads.  My G-size pads aren't Grado brand but a nice copy.  I use the G-size pads for a larger more spacious sound (lots of genres) and the L-Cush Grado pads that came with my GH2 for a more immediate sound, usually straight up rock music.  The difference is noticeable but not big, at least to me.


----------



## carboncopy

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Is that just a DAC at that size ? Gotta be a full speaker amp too ?



Nope. That’s a DAC. Nothing else.

http://aries-cerat.eu/products/da-converters/helene-dac


----------



## jshaevitz

jshaevitz said:


> Pulled the trigger on the GS3ke. Arrives tomorrow, looking forward to a happy listening session on Sunday


Looks like delivery will have to wait until Monday. Anticipation!


----------



## trellus

carboncopy said:


> Nope. That’s a DAC. Nothing else.
> 
> http://aries-cerat.eu/products/da-converters/helene-dac



The best part of what I read in that link was, 

_"The Helene is our newst [sic] and *smallest* d/a converter coming out of our labs. " _


----------



## carboncopy

trellus said:


> The best part of what I read in that link was,
> 
> _"The Helene is our newst [sic] and *smallest* d/a converter coming out of our labs. " _


It definitely has a kind of Warhammer 40000 feeling


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

carboncopy said:


> It definitely has a kind of Warhammer 40000 feeling



My favorite part was how it puts out 10(!) Volts but its NOT AN AMP


----------



## carboncopy

Because it does not have the current for it.

Joke aside, it had to be modified, because it would overload the input of the Pathos (max 4.4V)


----------



## Ric4001

I've ordered the RS1, GS1000 and PS500 and I'm trying to figure out whether they add to the selection I already have, which is:  SR80, SR325, Hemp, RS2 and White.  Do the RS1, GS1000 and PS500 add a different sound from what I already have?  I've read the RS1 is darker like the Hemp, but has 50mm drivers, so I can see where that might add something new.  I think the GS1000 may be very similar to the White, so maybe I should cancel that one?  Any advice appreciated!


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Ric4001 said:


> I've ordered the RS1, GS1000 and PS500 and I'm trying to figure out whether they add to the selection I already have, which is:  SR80, SR325, Hemp, RS2 and White.  Do the RS1, GS1000 and PS500 add a different sound from what I already have?  I've read the RS1 is darker like the Hemp, but has 50mm drivers, so I can see where that might add something new.  I think the GS1000 may be very similar to the White, so maybe I should cancel that one?  Any advice appreciated!


MOAR GRADOS is always better  

I have both an original model GS1000 and The White and find them different enough. The earcups on The White are shallower, so it gives a little more of that shouty in your face sound like your Hemps and 325s have. I use them mainly for live rock shows. GS1000 are lighter on the head, and have a lighter, and more spacious sound. I use them more for jazz, and they would probably be stellar with classical, or movie scores (but i dont dabble in those much)


----------



## Gippy

I read from reviews that The White was just in-your-face treble, and that's why they're good for Beatles and little else. I'd be curious to know which is the bigger treble monster, The White or the GS2000e.


----------



## damdl

I've been looking for new headphones and heard amazing things about Grados (I'm new-ish in the audiophile game), I know that usually they are known mostly about the sparkly highs but I'm looking for something "balanced" and what I mean by balanced is that they are more focused on the mid-range than either highs or lows, I think that the right ones are the RS2e's but I thought, what a better place to ask but here! Any suggestions?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Gippy said:


> I read from reviews that The White was just in-your-face treble, and that's why they're good for Beatles and little else. I'd be curious to know which is the bigger treble monster, The White or the GS2000e.


  I use The White for all sorts of virtuoso rock bass players: Mike Gordon, Phil Lesh, Berry Oakley, Oteil Burbridge, Ryan Stasik. (Ok, he's a little pedestrian next to the others).  They hold up that end just fine. More than fine, they're my favorite headphone for listening to live rock shows. If they're wrong, I dont wanna be right.


----------



## Roasty

Was looking at an rs2e in the classifieds recently but thought the price to international shipping cost ratio was not too favourable..

Also, was going back and forth trying to decide between the ps2000e and gs3000e... 

Ended up ordering a GS3000e from Moon Audio with black dragon re-cable + 4pin xlr. Hoping to get it in a month or so! Very excited and a bit worried at the same time as it is a blind purchase and have never listened to the GS3k before, and hope it will be a nice improvement over my alessandro ms2e.


----------



## carboncopy

Black Friday is upon us in the Grado store. What's the expereince with it? How much % savings are to expected? I think it should be about the same each year, but I haven't followed Grado last year.

Please say it something like 2.8-3.07% and does not worth the consideration.

Do they fulfill internation orders too?

(I am looking at the PS2000e if there is a significant saving on it).


----------



## wormsdriver (Nov 24, 2020)

As far as I know there is no discounts. Maybe contact them to see if there's an open box unit or something like that but Grado does not really allow their dealers or their own official store for that matter to give discounts.

As far as international sales go I think they only ship to the US and Mexico? International customers are usually directed to authorized dealers within their neck of the woods.


----------



## carboncopy

Hmmm...then why they are advertising black friday sales and why they have a counter on select products...strange.

But thanks for the info!


----------



## Rebel Chris

I did got an email for 4ourears.com. Blackfriday sale starts on the 27th of november with some reasonable discount


----------



## wormsdriver

Rebel Chris said:


> I did got an email for 4ourears.com. Blackfriday sale starts on the 27th of november with some reasonable discount


Was there discounts on Grado headphones?


----------



## jshaevitz

End game for me. Smiling from can to can


----------



## kmhaynes

jshaevitz said:


> End game for me. Smiling from can to can


Nice!  It could be your camera or phone, but that's a lighter shade of cocobolo than normally seen with the GH2 and GS3K, which is not un-typical with cocobolo.

Just out of curiosity, what other phones do you have to compare it with? (not that you need to have any others!)


----------



## jshaevitz (Nov 24, 2020)

kmhaynes said:


> Nice!  It could be your camera or phone, but that's a lighter shade of cocobolo than normally seen with the GH2 and GS3K, which is not un-typical with cocobolo.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what other phones do you have to compare it with? (not that you need to have any others!)


They are a little darker than the picture shows, although not as much as I've seen in other people's pictures. I've heard they get darker over time though. They are also darker than my GS1000e's.

In terms of other headphones, I previously had Senn 650, Beyer 770, 1990, LCD 2-fazor, Grado SR225i, GS1000e. The 1000e's have been my main headphone for a while and the 3000's seem to have everything I like about them but are just cleaner, a little less peaky in the treble and better/more controlled bass. Same lightness on the head which I love about Grados. They just feel like nothing which is awesome. I didn't like the L cushions but love the G.


----------



## kmhaynes

jshaevitz said:


> They are a little darker than the picture shows, although not as much as I've seen in other people's pictures. I've heard they get darker over time though. They are also darker than my GS1000e's.


I also play acoustic guitar and cocobolo is used by some builders on high-end models.  It gives an acoustic guitar similar to what it does for open headphones:  very clean sound with deep bass and sparkly trebles.  Mids are there, but not nearly as dominant as with mahogany (GS1000).  In acoustic guitars, maple gives a bright sparkly treble, but not as much bass; mahogany gives a very mids-focused sound with decent bass & treble.  The differences are much more pronounced in an acoustic guitar because the wood + strings are causing the sound, whereas with headphones, the wood just contains / flavors the sound.  But I am very happy with the sound of my GH2 cocobolo.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

kmhaynes said:


> I also play acoustic guitar and cocobolo is used by some builders on high-end models.  It gives an acoustic guitar similar to what it does for open headphones:  very clean sound with deep bass and sparkly trebles.  Mids are there, but not nearly as dominant as with mahogany (GS1000).  In acoustic guitars, maple gives a bright sparkly treble, but not as much bass; mahogany gives a very mids-focused sound with decent bass & treble.  The differences are much more pronounced in an acoustic guitar because the wood + strings are causing the sound, whereas with headphones, the wood just contains / flavors the sound.  But I am very happy with the sound of my GH2 cocobolo.



Man am I glad that I hopped on the GH2 train.  I bought the GW100s back in April last year and was seeking more of that open, light weight sound.  I read a few hundred pages of this thread and had settled between RS2e and GH2.  Seems that the GH2 is the best in the price class and I can't disagree on that at all.  Simply amazing all arounder, especially with the used price I got!


----------



## kmhaynes

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Man am I glad that I hopped on the GH2 train.  I bought the GW100s back in April last year and was seeking more of that open, light weight sound.  I read a few hundred pages of this thread and had settled between RS2e and GH2.  Seems that the GH2 is the best in the price class and I can't disagree on that at all.  Simply amazing all arounder, especially with the used price I got!


Right there with you on the RS2e vs GH2.  Almost bought a used RS2e twice, but hesitated, and then found a nearly new GH2 for great price, and snatched it up!  Lately, I've been using it exclusively with the Liquid Spark amp at home, which was only a hundred bucks.  The amp is definitely louder, and cleans up the sound compared to my phone, but my phone has a great DAC (LG V35+), so the difference isn't that noticeable with the GH2 out of my phone.


----------



## Rebel Chris

wormsdriver said:


> Was there discounts on Grado headphones?


Can't find this email anymore (promised myself not to buy another Grado this year) and cant remember. One thing I do know: discount on their headphones. On their website some headphones have a small timer. We have to wait.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Roasty said:


> Was looking at an rs2e in the classifieds recently but thought the price to international shipping cost ratio was not too favourable..
> 
> Also, was going back and forth trying to decide between the ps2000e and gs3000e...
> 
> Ended up ordering a GS3000e from Moon Audio with black dragon re-cable + 4pin xlr. Hoping to get it in a month or so! Very excited and a bit worried at the same time as it is a blind purchase and have never listened to the GS3k before, and hope it will be a nice improvement over my alessandro ms2e.


Hi Roasty,  The GS3000e is an amazing headphone.   I am using it direct from my DAVE and it does sound fantastic.   Hope you are enjoying your other new gear you purchased recently in particular your WA33.   Would love to know how the GS3000e's will sound and scale with your WA33 and how they will compare to your 1266's TC's and Susvara's !


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

jshaevitz said:


> End game for me. Smiling from can to can


Great to know yet another happy GS3000e owner ! 
p.s. the wood on your GS3000e's looks a bit dry.  Maybe need to rub some oil into them


----------



## jshaevitz

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Great to know yet another happy GS3000e owner !
> p.s. the wood on your GS3000e's looks a bit dry.  Maybe need to rub some oil into them


Thanks! This picture is more representative of the color and texture (cell phones suck at pictures!) I fiddled with the color etc to make it match the actual cans.


----------



## Roasty

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Hi Roasty,  The GS3000e is an amazing headphone.   I am using it direct from my DAVE and it does sound fantastic.   Hope you are enjoying your other new gear you purchased recently in particular your WA33.   Would love to know how the GS3000e's will sound and scale with your WA33 and how they will compare to your 1266's TC's and Susvara's !



Will update on the sound once I get them! Hope they're a good match with the wa33. Unfortunately I no longer have my gsx mini, wa22 or hpa4 so can only pair with a single amp.


----------



## Wid

I’m looking at a used set of RS1e and was talking to a friend and he advised me to post a question. It’s about the driver position on the headphones. Said make sure the model had flush mounted drivers. Does this look to be the correct position for the driver? Said something about earlier e series the drivers were mounted different and the sound quality wasn’t the same.


----------



## carboncopy

I asked Grado, if europian orders are also OK in the official store.
- I got super fast response, very nice!
- sadly shipping address must be within the US

So no black friday for me.

(So...if somebody want to sell a PS2000e in Europe please let me know.


----------



## joseph69

Roasty said:


> Hope they're a good match with the wa33.


Grado's sound fantastic with the WA33.


----------



## zazex

kmhaynes said:


> Nice!  It could be your camera or phone, but that's a lighter shade of cocobolo than normally seen with the GH2 and GS3K, which is not un-typical with cocobolo.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what other phones do you have to compare it with? (not that you need to have any others!)



Perhaps I can add some useful info about cocobolo here, having
worked with it for 20 years or so.  Woodworking, woodturning,
belt sanding, hand sanding, filing, lathing, gluing...typically smaller pieces such
as handles, bowls, dishes (rather than entire floors, for instance)

Although I've worked with many other exotic hardwoods (as they're generally called),
my favorite is cocobolo.  It is a true rosewood (dalbergia) - very hard, strong, and oily
which only adds to its great durability.


Quoting briefly from *The Wood Database*,
a free and terrific site used by those the world over seeking accurate into on wood(s),
says in relevant part -



> *Color/Appearance:* *Cocobolo* *can be seen in a kaleidoscope of different colors, ranging from yellow, orange, red, and shades of brown with streaks of black or purple. Sapwood is typically a very pale yellow. Colors are lighter when freshly sanded/cut, and darken with age; for more information, see the article on preventing color changes in exotic woods.*





> *Grain/Texture: *Grain is straight to interlocked, with a fine even texture. Good natural luster.


https://www.wood-database.com/cocobolo/

The chief concern, or issue with cocobolo is that its spectacular natural beauty fades with time,
and the color turns to a medium/dark brown throughout.  This natural effect can be managed
to an extent with skill, knowledge, and the use of appropriate sealers, varnishes,
sanding techniques and related efforts.

In 20 or so years, I've never seen two pieces of cocobolo exhibiting the same color(s), 
texture and the like.  (Not referring here to "bookmarked" pre-cut pieces, which are
purposely designed to be alike.)


_,_


































>* Hardwoods *>* Fabaceae *>* Dalbergia *> retusa












Cocobolo (Dalbergia retusa)        




*Common Name(s):* Cocobolo, Cocobola, Cocabola
*Scientific Name:* Dalbergia retusa
*Distribution:* Central America
*Tree Size:* 45-60 ft (14-18 m) tall,
                 1.5-2 ft (50-60 cm) trunk diameter
*Average Dried Weight:* 69 lbs/ft3 (1,095 kg/m3)
*Specific Gravity (Basic, 12% MC):* .89, 1.10
*Janka Hardness:* 2,960 lbf (14,140 N)
*Modulus of Rupture:* 22,910 lbf/in2 (158.0 MPa)*
*Elastic Modulus:* 2,712,000 lbf/in2 (18.70 GPa)*
*Crushing Strength:* 11,790 lbf/in2 (81.3 MPa)*
_*values from tentative strength group assessment per South American Timbers_
*Shrinkage:* Radial: 2.7%, Tangential: 4.3%,
                  Volumetric: 7.0%, T/R Ratio: 1.6





*More images* |  *Identification*







> *Color/Appearance:** Cocobolo can be seen in a kaleidoscope of different colors, ranging from yellow, orange, red, and shades of brown with streaks of black or purple. Sapwood is typically a very pale yellow. Colors are lighter when freshly sanded/cut, and darken with age; for more information, see the article on preventing color changes in exotic woods.*





> *Grain/Texture: Grain is straight to interlocked, with a fine even texture. Good natural luster.*





> *Rot Resistance:* Rated as very durable, and also resistant to insect attack. Its natural oils are reported to give it good resistance to degrade from wet/dry cycles.





> *Workability:* Due to the high oil content found in this wood, it can occasionally cause problems with gluing. Also, the wood’s color can bleed into surrounding wood when applying a finish, so care must be taken on the initial seal coats not to smear the wood’s color/oils into surrounding areas. Tearout can occur during planing if interlocked grain is present; the wood also has a moderate blunting effect on cutting edges/tools due to its high density. Cocobolo has excellent turning properties.





> *Odor: *Cocobolo has a distinct spice-like scent when being worked, which some find unpleasant: though it has been used in at least one women’s perfume.





> *Allergies/Toxicity: *Notoriously allergenic. Reported as a sensitizer; can cause skin, eye, and respiratory irritation, as well as nausea, pink-eye, and asthma-like symptoms. See the articles Wood Allergies and Toxicity and Wood Dust Safety for more information.





> (and continues at url indicated above


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

jshaevitz said:


> Thanks! This picture is more representative of the color and texture (cell phones suck at pictures!) I fiddled with the color etc to make it match the actual cans.


Aah thats better.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

carboncopy said:


> I asked Grado, if europian orders are also OK in the official store.
> - I got super fast response, very nice!
> - sadly shipping address must be within the US
> 
> ...


There is a guy in the UK that has been trying to sell his PS2000e's for some months now in the For Sale Headphones forum.


----------



## carboncopy (Nov 25, 2020)

carboncopy said:


> DAC shoot-out at the weekend. Aqua LasScala (current) vs Chord DAVE vs Aries Cerat Heléne. Amp is the Pathos. Both the HEMP and the RS2e tracks wonderfully the differences between them. While Grado can sound good with a phone too it does not mean they are not transparent enough to play with serious electronics!


End of the story is after living one week together with these that I will most probably order a Heléne for me. It is actually almost sealed.

With a bit more detail: the Aqua and the Cerat has many things in common both being R2R DAC. They have a more meaty sound.

Actually the DAVE in itself was a let down for me. Lot's of detail but somehow no weight. It was much-much better as a DAC both with TMP Ant and with the Pathos. Actually it was to my suprise somehow better with the single ended TMP. That combo I liked.

The Aqua had in contrast not only more of that weight, it had almost the same level of resolution plus a smoothness that the Chord did not had. The Aqua was better with the Pathos using balanced connection. A marvelous sound, but has a small noise with Grado. It also has the ablity to let the listener concetrate to something else (reading, etc...), than back to the music. Everything is there but it does not pushes it. I can hear it for hours.

The Cerat also worked best with the Pathos using balanced cable. It did had the same meaty sound with even more detail and space in sound as the chord/Aqua. Stand out point is the bass, which has so much color/detail...never heard from digital something like this. Actually the sound was coherent and everything was superb, but the bass was shockingly different. It is also very much a "live" sound. Like Grado or horn speakers. It has drive, rythm and opennes without end. It has a bit of tuning possibility by setting the bias. Factory setting is 2.3V I found my ideal setting with the Pathos/Grado with 2V.

It is very impractical, heavy and pricey.

But really good.


----------



## THGM

carboncopy said:


> End of the story is after living one week together with these that I will most probably order a Heléne for me. It is actually almost sealed.
> 
> With a bit more detail: the Aqua and the Cerat has many things in common both being R2R DAC. They have a more meaty sound.
> 
> ...



Thank you for posting your impressions, pleased you had the opportunity to compare these high end DACs at home. The Cerat seems to compliment your Grados and looks to be a stunning piece of kit.


----------



## beez (Nov 25, 2020)

as per request... my NOS HP1000 grado treasures. pics of my personal headphones and amp ill add soon. 

i may be the only person in the world with these?


----------



## elvergun

beez said:


> as per request... my NOS HP1000 grado treasures. pics of my personal headphones and amp ill add soon.
> 
> i may be the only person in the world with these?



Wow.   I bet you are going to have some fun putting those parts together.


----------



## beez

elvergun said:


> Wow.   I bet you are going to have some fun putting those parts together.



i’ll probably keep them as parts for right now. they seem cooler to me this way. i might at some point build a NOS HP-1 but i’m in no rush. my HP-1 has a channel out but i’ve been too nervous to mess with them. i prefer the newer style headbands and just use a black 325 or sr200 with hp1k drivers


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

beez said:


> i’ll probably keep them as parts for right now. they seem cooler to me this way. i might at some point build a NOS HP-1 but i’m in no rush. my HP-1 has a channel out but i’ve been too nervous to mess with them. i prefer the newer style headbands and just use a black 325 or sr200 with hp1k drivers



I wonder how the different housing will affect the sound of the drivers!


----------



## knopi (Nov 26, 2020)

Hello Grado fans, I bought some Grado. I searched for cheaper headphone, energetic sound, easy drive and I think this is it. Not much headphones is capable what I wanted, just more expensive (Edition Xv2 etc...).

Do you have some good experience with portable usb dac which suits Grado? Which I could use hapilly with mobile and computer. Price around $500 or less.


----------



## Walace (Nov 26, 2020)

knopi said:


> ...
> Do you have some good experience with portable usb dac which suits Grado? Which I could use hapilly with mobile and computer. Price around $500 or less.



Using Chord Mojo with the Hemp since a few months, I am more than happy ! 😄
but didn’t had a chance to try any other Dac.


----------



## Bernard23

I've just re-joined Club Grado! My ageing SR80s died a few years ago, and I never got round to replacing them, until today. SR325e and they're everything I hoped for! Work a treat with my Marantz dac amp. The way these things reproduce a well recorded drum kit is outstanding, the sheer snap of a snare makes the hair stand up on the back of my neck!
I was thinking of buying the full set of different ear cups and experimenting with best fit / sound, is there anything else simple to try out without actually dismantling the bowls etc? I've read about running some tape around the periphery of the L cups for example.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

knopi said:


> Hello Grado fans, I bought some Grado. I searched for cheaper headphone, energetic sound, easy drive and I think this is it. Not much headphones is capable what I wanted, just more expensive (Edition Xv2 etc...).
> 
> Do you have some good experience with portable usb dac which suits Grado? Which I could use hapilly with mobile and computer. Price around $500 or less.


I often use a Dragonfly Cobalt with various Grados. It sounds good; I wouldn't recommend it at full retail price but if you find a good used one for less $$ its worthwhile.


----------



## Bernard23

knopi said:


> Hello Grado fans, I bought some Grado. I searched for cheaper headphone, energetic sound, easy drive and I think this is it. Not much headphones is capable what I wanted, just more expensive (Edition Xv2 etc...).
> 
> Do you have some good experience with portable usb dac which suits Grado? Which I could use hapilly with mobile and computer. Price around $500 or less.


I've got a Cambridge audio dac magic xs, you can pick one up for under £100 in the UK.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

knopi said:


> Hello Grado fans, I bought some Grado. I searched for cheaper headphone, energetic sound, easy drive and I think this is it. Not much headphones is capable what I wanted, just more expensive (Edition Xv2 etc...).
> 
> Do you have some good experience with portable usb dac which suits Grado? Which I could use hapilly with mobile and computer. Price around $500 or less.


Chord Mojo A+ or if you can afford it a Hugo 2


----------



## knopi

It will be for Alessandro MS1000 so I want keep overall good price performance, just if something have good synergy with Grado.
I thought a lot about Chord mainly about Qutest if I will get adult headphone again in future. 

About Mojo 2 is it rumors or it could be real in close time?


----------



## Philimon

Grado on sale here.
https://www.headphones.com/collecti...ado-rs-2e-reference-series-headphone-open-box


----------



## buffalobill (Nov 27, 2020)

I’ve found a couple of older Grado’s that i’m interested in buying to use with my macbook without using external amplifier or dac.

They are an SR60 (with broken cable) and an SR225. Both with the old type earcups. I will most likely recable them anyway. they both seem to be worn but good condition

Which one would you reccommend and why? And are they worth their asking price? The sr60 goes for like $40-50 and the 225 for $150-170


----------



## Bernard23

So I'm trying the tape on the cups trick, but it's Friday and we're drinking cider! It all sounds so mighty. Is it different? Maybe a bit more balanced, bit cupped sounding, but maybe that's more correct, who knows? Anyway I've been sat here a while now and everything is just sounding awesome. A few drops of ethanol destroys any kind of scientific analysis of anything really, yet is often the best way to both create and appreciate music. 
Have a great weekend folks 👍


----------



## zazex

buffalobill said:


> I’ve found a couple of older Grado’s that i’m interested in buying to use with my macbook without using external amplifier or dac.
> 
> They are an SR60 (with broken cable) and an SR225. Both with the old type earcups. I will most likely recable them anyway. they both seem to be worn but good condition
> 
> Which one would you reccommend and why? And are they worth their asking price? The sr60 goes for like $40-50 and the 225 for $150-170



I like the 225e at $200 new.  Smoother and more detailed than the 225 (orig. and i versions).
The 60's are still pretty solid value if that's gonna be your price range, but the broken cable bothers me -
even if recabled to fully operational, it shows, I think, how they were (mis)handled.


----------



## Pirius

My PS 1000 and Ear Max Pro = live music goosebumps. There are other phones I use with the Ear Max Pro but with the PS1000 we have soulmates.


----------



## TooFrank

Walace said:


> Using Chord Mojo with the Hemp since a few months, I am more than happy ! 😄
> but didn’t had a chance to try any other Dac.


Ifi micro idsd bl is pretty good as well - also for the Hemps


----------



## gikigill

TooFrank said:


> Ifi micro idsd bl is pretty good as well - also for the Hemps



Second that, the RS2e, Hemp, GW100 and the MS-Pro are fantastic with the ifi Black Label.


----------



## johanchandy (Nov 28, 2020)

I keep on hearing that the ifi micro bl is amazing, want to own one someday.

For the moment I have a Little dot 1+ on the way, I hear that's the one to get out of the little dot series for low impedance headphones. Have a burson audio v6 classic op amp and mullard m8100 tubes on the way as well to upgrade the amp. Will let you all know how it pairs with the Hemp!!


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Welp, on a whim and thanks to a price of only $349 vs $499, I just bought a pair of Hifiman Sundara.  Should be interesting to compare an entry level open-back planar with my GW-100, GH2 open-back dynamic Grados, my closed-back planar LCD2 Closed and closed-back dynamic Sennheiser HD280Pros!


----------



## knopi

gikigill said:


> Second that, the RS2e, Hemp, GW100 and the MS-Pro are fantastic with the ifi Black Label.



I regret selling MS Pro almost ten years ago, what a energy holographic punchy headphone.


----------



## knopi

buffalobill said:


> Which one would you reccommend and why? And are they worth their asking price? The sr60 goes for like $40-50 and the 225 for $150-170



Sure SR225, better driver more resolution details over sr60.


----------



## gikigill

knopi said:


> I regret selling MS Pro almost ten years ago, what a energy holographic punchy headphone.



You can have mine if you want. I'm getting the GS or PS series as I have never owned a PS series and sold my GS1000 recently.


----------



## carboncopy

So...after buying my first Grado (the HEMP) this year summer I bought an RS2e and an SR225e. I use mostly the RS2e For music, and the SR225e with G cushion for my iPad/Netflix.

And for some reason I just ordered a PS2000e.


----------



## elvergun (Nov 28, 2020)

carboncopy said:


>
















Every time you buy a Grado an angel gets his wings!!!!


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

johanchandy said:


> I keep on hearing that the ifi micro bl is amazing, want to own one someday.
> 
> For the moment I have a Little dot 1+ on the way, I hear that's the one to get out of the little dot series for low impedance headphones. Have a burson audio v6 classic op amp and mullard m8100 tubes on the way as well to upgrade the amp. Will let you all know how it pairs with the Hemp!!



Little Dot 1+ looks interesting, and if I'd known it was the price it is I might not have half-drunkenly impulse bought the Sundara last night haha.  Asgard 2 has enough power for basically all my cans luckily so I think it'll be OK.  Maybe that's just me trying to justify my impulse buy


----------



## carboncopy

elvergun said:


> Every time you buy a Grado an angel gets his wings!!!!



I hope


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

carboncopy said:


> So...after buying my first Grado (the HEMP) this year summer I bought an RS2e and an SR225e. I use mostly the RS2e For music, and the SR225e with G cushion for my iPad/Netflix.
> 
> And for some reason I just ordered a PS2000e.


Hope you enjoy the weight of the PS2000e, and I am not talking about bass weight !   When I had the PS1000 back in 2012 they weight and instability on my head was too much too bear and very uncomfortable.   I think you should have gone for the GS3000e and after buying them you would be ditching your HEMP, RS2e and SR225e !


----------



## carboncopy

The thing is, there is no way to try it here. So, experience will tell. If it’s too weighty, then off to a GS3000e 

But what’s important is, that these things are personal. It’s a problem for one and nothing for the other. Just reading about in the net will not get me closer to know how I feel.

At least I got a good price for an open-box with factory terminated XLR


----------



## elvergun

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Hope you enjoy *the weight of the PS2000e*, and I am not talking about bass weight !   When I had the PS1000 back in 2012 they weight and instability on my head was too much too bear and very uncomfortable.   I think you should have gone for the GS3000e and after buying them you would be ditching your HEMP, RS2e and SR225e !



This is why I have never been interested in the PS2000e.   The GS3000e, on the other hand, is the one I'm really interested in buying one of these days.


----------



## elvergun

carboncopy said:


> At least I got a good price for an open-box with factory terminated XLR



Let us know how it fares against the RS2e.   

I would also be interested in finding out what you think about the weight.


----------



## TooFrank

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Little Dot 1+ looks interesting, and if I'd known it was the price it is I might not have half-drunkenly impulse bought the Sundara last night haha.  Asgard 2 has enough power for basically all my cans luckily so I think it'll be OK.  Maybe that's just me trying to justify my impulse buy


FWIW: I am curious to hear your Sundara experience (I guess your amp should be fine). I just bought the Arya and was amazed how they compare to the Grado family. More details and space, but a little less punch. I like now to switch between HPs  (what a surprise)


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

TooFrank said:


> FWIW: I am curious to hear your Sundara experience (I guess your amp should be fine). I just bought the Arya and was amazed how they compare to the Grado family. More details and space, but a little less punch. I like now to switch between HPs  (what a surprise)



Oh man those Arya look way fancier.  Digging thru the Sundara thread on this site seems to imply they are a much improved HE-400i, and similar to the HE-560.  I had heard a lot of negative comments about HifiMan build quality or QC, but for the $349 sale price it was too good to pass up.  I'll try and do a comparison at least against the GH2 and LCD2-CB.  Not sure it's worth comparing to my mowing HD280Pros.  Maybe the GW100 but those have a very bumpy FR, as fun as they are to take on the go!


----------



## elvergun (Nov 28, 2020)

New 225 build.   Cups by @fleasbaby...gimbals by @retox...everything else by Grado.


----------



## TooFrank

elvergun said:


>


Maybe I am blind and ignorant, but what is the origin of these beautiful creations?


----------



## elvergun

I was inspired by that old Grado prototype (see page  2406).


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

elvergun said:


> New 225 build.   Cups by @fleasbaby...gimbals by @retox...everything else by Grado.


Gorgeous!  But how do they sound compared to a stock 225e or even an RS series?


----------



## elvergun

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Gorgeous!  But how do they sound compared to a stock 225e or even an RS series?



I have never heard the 225e.   I bought an old 225i for this build and it now sounds as good as my RS2e (the 225i was great even before the mod).


----------



## henriks

Anyone who knows of this remake of GS1000


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

elvergun said:


> I have never heard the 225e.   I bought an old 225i for this build and it now sounds as good as my RS2e (the 225i was great even before the mod).


Did you do any mods to the drivers, or anything else specifically for the sound? 

Aesthetically they look amazing. If you had told me those were some vintage Grado prototype model from back in the day I'd believe you.


----------



## elvergun (Nov 28, 2020)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Did you do any mods to the drivers, or anything else specifically for the sound?
> 
> Aesthetically they look amazing. If you had told me those were some vintage Grado prototype model from back in the day I'd believe you.


I initially thought about modifying the drivers...but they sound so good stock that I decided to leave well enough alone.

As far as to the looks of the headphone, well that is all on fleasbaby and retox --  those two guys do great work.


----------



## jshaevitz

TooFrank said:


> FWIW: I am curious to hear your Sundara experience (I guess your amp should be fine). I just bought the Arya and was amazed how they compare to the Grado family. More details and space, but a little less punch. I like now to switch between HPs  (what a surprise)


Can you say more about the Arya vs grado? I have not found planars to sound as open as my grados but maybe the Arya is the way to go? Thanks.


----------



## Damien Grief

elvergun said:


> New 225 build.   Cups by @fleasbaby...gimbals by @retox...everything else by Grado.



These are stunning. Love those cups.


----------



## fleasbaby

henriks said:


> Anyone who knows of this remake of GS1000



Not sure who made them, but they look like they have extra deep chambers...interesting.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

fleasbaby said:


> Not sure who made them, but they look like they have extra deep chambers...interesting.



I wonder if that's to add a bit of bass to counteract the distance from the ears as I've always heard the G cushions lower it a bit compared to L.  That would be a good way to get the spacious soundstage and air details without losing all the low and sub-bass!


----------



## jshaevitz (Nov 29, 2020)

*Grado GS1000e (1ke) vs GS3000e (3ke) comparison review*

_Preface: _
I am a Grado fan. I have had many headphones over the past 25 years, including many of the high-end cans from companies like Sennheiser, Beyerdynamic, Sony, Audeze, and Fostex (although 20 years ago high end had a different meaning and price!). I like treble-forward headphones and hate boomy/muddy bass. Everyone hears differently and has different preference for audio reproduction. I am also a classical brass musician. I like brass to sound, well, brassy with all their glorious harmonics. I also like to hear music that sounds like I am on stage with the musicians. I think most people would be surprised at how much a violin emits in the treble up close and personal as you hear the bow move against the strings. For me, no headphone company can reproduce this feeling like Grado in terms of openness and presence. The best advice I've heard over the years is to find people/reviewers who share your preferred sound signature and ignore anyone else. So, take it or leave it, here are my thoughts on the GS1000e vs GS3000e.

I have moved up the Grado line for longer than I can remember. For a very long time, I used the 225's, modifying them at points along the way. I never loved the L cushions (although I tolerated them forever) so ended up with some larger aftermarket G cushions on the 225. At some point the upgrade bug bit me (along with a larger paycheck), and I bought a used GS1000e. These are wonderful headphones and I was very content with them. Then I took another jump and bought the GS3000e when I found a great deal on a mint pair.

_Summary:_
Both headphones are great, but there are differences. The tl;dr: The 3ke has more bass extension, more defined bass, and less treble which make for an excellent listen. Orchestral strings are good on both but superb on the 3ke. Good orchestral recordings sound like I am on the conductors podium, and not 10 rows back in the house. On my copies, the channel balance is also better on the 3ke than the 1ke in the treble but this may be pair dependent. I can hear this easily when doing frequency sweeps but I am not sure it makes a real difference listening to real music. Most of all, the 3ke is more restrained but retains the openness, forwardness, and realism that I associate with the Grado sound. As both have increased treble, tape hiss from older recordings is more noticeable. Those of us over a certain age are quite adept at looking past this to hear the music but it is something to consider. The 1ke puts more color on the hiss due to its resonances which can make the hiss more noticeable. I will end by saying that both are TOTL headphones that are extremely light and comfortable on the head. Many high-end headphones are much heavier (looking at you planars) and I have trouble wearing them for long listening sessions. The Grados with the G cushions are comparably light as a feather and I can wear them all day without even noticing that are there.

_Equipment:_
Amazon Music HD on MacBook Pro -> Topping E30 -> Topping L30

_Bass:_
The 3ke has more bass which is quite noticeable in both tests and listening to music. It's not a huge effect but a little but goes a long way. It is not, however, boomy at all. For bass instruments (upright bass, electric bass, kick drum) the sound is rounder and fuller than with the 1ke. However, both models produce similar "slam" as the 1ke puts more energy into ~125Hz, but the 3ke sounds ever slightly more realistic. Compared to headphones with much larger bass extension, the only time I really notice a serious difference is with electronic music with frequencies in the sub-bass range. But as I don't listen to this kind of music or games/movies with my headphones this does not bother me.

_Mids:_
Both are excellent for me. Detailed and not recessed.

_Treble:_
Treble on the 1ke is harsher, with a more treble forward presentation. The 3ke has fewer and smaller resonant peaks in the treble when tested with frequency sweeps. This can be heard with some female vocals where the 3ke has less harsh syllables and sibilance. The same concept applies to sounds from the violin which are smoother but still present with the 3ke. Any changes in treble affect the timber and sound of cymbals and the 1ke and 3ke are different but I am not sure I prefer one over the other here. Lastly, distorted electric guitar sounds better to me on 1ke, they just have more grunge to them. My theory is that this is due to the small peaks in the treble.


_Listening notes:_

Good Times, Chic: bass notes are very round and defined without being boomy or muddy.
Beethoven Symphonies No 5, Carlos Kleiber and Winer Philharminoker: both are excellent. 3ke seems better defined for moving bass passages and better for high brass sections. Oboe and flute also very realistic in sound and localization.
Holy Wars...The Punishment Due, Megadeath: 3ke wins on drum reproduction (kick and cymbals), 1ke wins on guitar sound.
Stepping (Isise), Babatude Olatunji: Both excellent, but 3ke wins on definition and sound. More defined nuances (sounds of hands/sticks on drums, ring down of drum oscillation, room acoustics)
Daydreamer, Adele: Bass more defined on 3ke. Adele's voice is one where one the resonances on my copy of 1ke make her sound harsh. The 3ke didn't have this.
Run-Around, Blues Traveler: Great on both. Dropping bass note at beginning fuller on 3ke. Popper's harmonica less harsh on 3ke and voice also perhaps more realistic.
Over the Rainbow, Jane Monheit AND I can See Clearly Now, Holly Cole Trio: Much prefer 3ke as it has a more restrained vocal while still sounding "alive". Both cans do well on the bass here.
Beethoven String Quartet No. 6 in B-Flat Major, I: Allegreo con brio, Belcea Quartet. Violins less harsh and more even sounding on 3ke. Cello is wonderfully rich on 3ke. Both have great imaging.
And So It Goes, The King's Singers: For male vocal ensembles both cans are very similar as you have less of the extremes in frequency.
My One and Only Love, Houston Person: Ron Carter's bass is far superior on 3ke. It digs deep without any boom but the connection to the upper harmonics, string motion/ringing, finger sounds is great. Peterson's sax sound is also mellower on the 3ke in a very realistic way.
Stella by Starlight, Joe Pass: 1ke is more treble forward, but not necessarily a bad thing for the acoustic guitar sound. I still prefer the 3ke, but 1ke is very strong here, just different.
Chopin Waltzes, Op. 64: No 2 in C-Sharp Minor, Edward Auer: Both sound excellent on this piano recording and I hear very little difference.


----------



## johanchandy

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Little Dot 1+ looks interesting, and if I'd known it was the price it is I might not have half-drunkenly impulse bought the Sundara last night haha.  Asgard 2 has enough power for basically all my cans luckily so I think it'll be OK.  Maybe that's just me trying to justify my impulse buy


Really looking forward to your impressions of the Sundara and how it compares to your Grados!


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

jshaevitz said:


> *Grado GS1000e (1ke) vs GS3000e (3ke) comparison review*
> 
> _Preface: _
> I am a Grado fan. I have had many headphones over the past 25 years, including many of the high-end cans from companies like Sennheiser, Beyerdynamic, Sony, Audeze, and Fostex (although 20 years ago high end had a different meaning and price!). I like treble-forward headphones and hate boomy/muddy bass. Everyone hears differently and has different preference for audio reproduction. I am also a classical brass musician. I like brass to sound, well, brassy with all their glorious harmonics. I also like to hear music that sounds like I am on stage with the musicians. I think most people would be surprised at how much a violin emits in the treble up close and personal as you hear the bow move against the strings. For me, no headphone company can reproduce this feeling like Grado in terms of openness and presence. The best advice I've heard over the years is to find people/reviewers who share your preferred sound signature and ignore anyone else. So, take it or leave it, here are my thoughts on the GS1000e vs GS3000e.
> ...


Perfect. Couldn't put it better myself on the GS3000e's....Great review jshaevitz     May be also nice to put what equipment you reviewed them with i.e. source, amp etc.


----------



## jshaevitz

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Perfect. Couldn't put it better myself on the GS3000e's....Great review jshaevitz     May be also nice to put what equipment you reviewed them with i.e. source, amp etc.


Thanks. I edited the post to add the equipment: Amazon Music HD -> Topping E30 -> Topping L30


----------



## elvergun

I also received the buttons along with the cups.    

Buttons or not buttons?   What do you guys think?




VS


----------



## Rebel Chris

I'm on the no-buttons camp


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

I like the buttons, but I have to imagine it would impact the sound.  Any obstruction that close to the GH2 grill changes the mids and midbass


----------



## Damien Grief

elvergun said:


> I also received the buttons along with the cups.
> 
> Buttons or not buttons?   What do you guys think?
> 
> ...



I like it both ways. I don't think you can go wrong either way. Though I personally prefer it without the buttons.


----------



## wormsdriver

elvergun said:


> I also received the buttons along with the cups.
> 
> Buttons or not buttons?   What do you guys think?
> 
> ...


I think buttons look better on this set


----------



## Rebel Chris

haha, i think you will end up with one button earcup and one no-button. Great build btw...


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

elvergun said:


> I also received the buttons along with the cups.
> 
> Buttons or not buttons?   What do you guys think?
> 
> ...


Personally I like the button look.


----------



## jshaevitz

elvergun said:


> I also received the buttons along with the cups.
> 
> Buttons or not buttons?   What do you guys think?
> 
> ...


No buttons is my vote


----------



## THGM

elvergun said:


> I also received the buttons along with the cups.
> 
> Buttons or not buttons?   What do you guys think?
> 
> ...



I too prefer no buttons - less is more!


----------



## knopi

No buttons for me too looks more modern.


----------



## EvEst

Keep it minimal and simple--no buttons.


----------



## fleasbaby

ParaLoganGrado said:


> I wonder if that's to add a bit of bass to counteract the distance from the ears as I've always heard the G cushions lower it a bit compared to L.  That would be a good way to get the spacious soundstage and air details without losing all the low and sub-bass!



An easier way to do that is to cut small rectangles of dynamat, and place them on the black felt around the magnet on the back side of the driver between the holes you can see when you hold the driver up to the light. I like 5 pieces, spaced evenly.


----------



## axtran

Buttons impact the sound, but maybe you'll like it  What matters more, looks or sound? Are you planning on measuring or just going with tastes?


----------



## kmhaynes

elvergun said:


> I also received the buttons along with the cups.
> 
> Buttons or not buttons?   What do you guys think?
> 
> ...


To me, definitely NO buttons.  That gives you 3 concentric circles of different colors and materials.


----------



## Sulbh

Hi can anyone compare Grado sr80 and sony mdr 7506. I have sony and I like its sonic character. Will grado be an upgrade in terms of sound?


----------



## joseph69

Sulbh said:


> Hi can anyone compare Grado sr80 and sony mdr 7506. I have sony and I like its sonic character. Will grado be an upgrade in terms of sound?


This would depend if you liked the sonic characters of the SR80 more than your MDR-7506.
The SR80 is inexpensive, so maybe it's worth it to buy and try them for yourself?


----------



## VinMAC

Rebel Chris said:


> I'm on the no-buttons camp



Can you describe the tonal differences between the three? Thanks.


----------



## 534743

Sulbh said:


> Hi can anyone compare Grado sr80 and sony mdr 7506. I have sony and I like its sonic character. Will grado be an upgrade in terms of sound?



The Sony headphones all sound more or less the same. Kinda boomy bass and veiled treble. Grados are the polar opposite of that. For me that is a 200% upgrade but i don't know if that's the case for you. You just habe to try a Grado i guess.

FWIW my gf who is a non-audiophile run of the mill consumer loves her SR60e a lot. It even makes her sit down every day and explore the songs she already knows in a new way.


----------



## Nicolas from France

Hi. Has anyone compared the RS2e and the Grado GS1000e? Which one would be the most different from the SR325e?


----------



## Bernard23

Nicolas from France said:


> Hi. Has anyone compared the RS2e and the Grado GS1000e? Which one would be the most different from the SR325e?


I'm intereste3d in this too. I've had my 325e now for a few days, spent a lot of hours with them. They're not as I recall my SR80i, by that i mean they don't seem to have as much bass, they're almost anaemic! Also the mid / upper mids aren't as breathtaking as I'd imagined; I'm left thinking that they should be better, ie a bit underwhelmed, rather than knocked out by them. From memory, I was always thrilled listening to the SR80 back in the day when they still worked, maybe it's a memory trick....


----------



## eeagle

Interestingly the Hemp relies on the button to provide all the Grado nomenclature.


----------



## funkymartyn

Hi everyone, not been on for awhile. And I'm looking again over all the posts in this thread.  Got a long way to go yet   ha ha .   But I have a question.......
I have the  Sr 60. And 225 ,,and the gold 325.    
What's your views on now picking up a pair of  Rs2e  I think I can get a new set at good deal .     But would it be worth it .....? 
Thanks in advance for any advice ....


----------



## knopi

Bernard23 said:


> I'm intereste3d in this too. I've had my 325e now for a few days, spent a lot of hours with them. They're not as I recall my SR80i, by that i mean they don't seem to have as much bass, they're almost anaemic! Also the mid / upper mids aren't as breathtaking as I'd imagined; I'm left thinking that they should be better, ie a bit underwhelmed, rather than knocked out by them. From memory, I was always thrilled listening to the SR80 back in the day when they still worked, maybe it's a memory trick....


I did not heard 325, but I have MS1 which should be SR80, and I absolutely agree on bass it is so good and with nice kick (at least with different pads than original). With orignial pads sometimes it can be boomy.


----------



## elvergun (Dec 1, 2020)

funkymartyn said:


> Hi everyone, not been on for awhile. And I'm looking again over all the posts in this thread.  Got a long way to go yet   ha ha .   But I have a question.......
> I have the  Sr 60. And 225 ,,and the gold 325.
> What's your views on now picking up a pair of  Rs2e  I think I can get a new set at good deal .     *But would it be worth it .....?*
> Thanks in advance for any advice ....



I would say yes...but you will not be hearing a night and day difference.    If you can detect a difference between your SR60 and your SR325 then you will also be able to tell that the RS2e is better than your other Grados.


----------



## gazzington

Rs2e or hemp for someone who listens to metal, edm but also classical?


----------



## YtseJamer (Dec 1, 2020)

gazzington said:


> Rs2e or hemp for someone who listens to metal, edm but also classical?



You should go with the Hemp.  I have heard pretty much all the Grado headphones, and in my opinion the Hemp are one of the best Grado headphones for Metal music. (I'm driving them with the Liquid Platinum)  The RS2e are also very good, but they are slightly too bright for my tastes.


----------



## funkymartyn

Thanks for extra info.  But I'm only really looking at getting the  Rs2e.  As price seems very good.   But I already have the phones above. ..225,  335 , etc     So would it be worth it  !?     Or sticking to my lot.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

funkymartyn said:


> Thanks for extra info.  But I'm only really looking at getting the  Rs2e.  As price seems very good.   But I already have the phones above. ..225,  335 , etc     So would it be worth it  !?     Or sticking to my lot.


The RS2e will be noticeably better than what you've got. Whether that's "worth it" to you is a relative question that you'll have to figure out  

If you don't like them enough you probably wouldn't have too much trouble moving them.


----------



## Damien Grief

gazzington said:


> Rs2e or hemp for someone who listens to metal, edm but also classical?



I haven't heard the RS2e, but I own the Hemps and listen to a lot of metal with them. I enjoy them for metal quite a bit.


----------



## Rebel Chris

VinMAC said:


> Can you describe the tonal differences between the three? Thanks.



Well... hard to tell. At this very moment I listening to the same song over and over with all three. I really can't tell, sorry.
Looks: clearly GH2, beautifull wood, rounded cups. PS500e also a looker. GH1 little underwhelming. 

Maybe some other members can give some comment/advice.


----------



## elvergun

Rebel Chris said:


> Looks: clearly GH2, beautifull wood, rounded cups. PS500e also a looker. *GH1 little underwhelming.*



Really?   I have always thought that it was a good looking model in pictures (never seen one in person).    So the GH1 is just meh?


----------



## funkymartyn (Dec 1, 2020)

Right then . To good a deal to not buy them.  They had two ,  I bought one so one left.  Rs2e. £385    with this discount code eBay are using until Dec 6   it's a proper audio shop in Birmingham  UK. 
Down from  £499, to  445  ....then discounted .


----------



## god-bluff (Dec 1, 2020)

..


----------



## god-bluff (Dec 1, 2020)

funkymartyn said:


> Right then . To good a deal to not buy them.  They had two ,  I bought one so one left.  Rs2e. £385    with this discount code eBay are using until Dec 6   it's a proper audio shop in Birmingham  UK.
> Down from  £499, to  445  ....then discounted .


Got the other pair, many thanks. 

Been after a pair of these for a while!


----------



## funkymartyn

Glad to help mate.  This is my most expensive pair of grado upto now  lol .  Started on the  Sr 60.  Then the  Sr 225,   moving upto the gold anniversary sr 325.    All still mint.   But wanted to try a woodies set ...the  Rs1 would have been OK.   BUT  This price was to good to ignore.  My other option was Amazon but global at about  480.    Let's hope these Rs2e  sound good .


----------



## god-bluff

I've been eying up the GH2 at Home AV Direct (?!?) at £399 but I prefer the classic model which in one form or another has been around for years rather than these endless limited editions. Don't have the same appeal somehow, not very Grado where things evolve slowly. 

 Especially need that tan leather headband! 

Pretty confident they will sound great. Don't worry.


----------



## borrego

The gimbal of my HF3 (purchased from 4ourears last August) broke when I was listening yesterday. I sent email to Grado asking them to send me replacement parts. Does anyone know if it's something they would do?

If not then I would need to look for aluminum gimbals. Please PM me if you know a good source. Thanks!


----------



## wormsdriver

borrego said:


> The gimbal of my HF3 (purchased from 4ourears last August) broke when I was listening yesterday. I sent email to Grado asking them to send me replacement parts. Does anyone know if it's something they would do?
> 
> If not then I would need to look for aluminum gimbals. Please PM me if you know a good source. Thanks!


Yes, Grado Labs will send you a new pair of gimbals


----------



## Rebel Chris

elvergun said:


> Really? I have always thought that it was a good looking model in pictures (never seen one in person). So the GH1 is just meh?


It's sounds great. But compared to my PS500 en GH2 it looks plain. Looks are like the RS2e/RS1e, in my opinion not that great. Better than the sr80...sr225 line up.


----------



## gazzington

I own many higher end headphones but this morning a Mahler symphony sounds fantastic on my hugo2 with grado sr60e.  I think I may get a set of the hemps or maybe even a higher end set.  Not sure what though.  How do grados sound with the ifi blacklabel?


----------



## 534743

funkymartyn said:


> Thanks for extra info.  But I'm only really looking at getting the  Rs2e.  As price seems very good.   But I already have the phones above. ..225,  335 , etc     So would it be worth it  !?     Or sticking to my lot.



For metal and rock in general get a darker Grado, RS2e are awesome but too bright for music with electric guitars. RS2e is great for folk, jazz, classic and everything which does not get too complex soundwise. There are excepctions like Billie Eilish. Her music has so much bass but also so many fine details that the RS2e works better with her.


----------



## funkymartyn

As you can see from my post above , I have ordered the  Rs2e .   Price was to good to leave.    Thanks everyone .


----------



## 534743

funkymartyn said:


> As you can see from my post above , I have ordered the  Rs2e .   Price was to good to leave.    Thanks everyone .



Congratz! You will get a second Grado soon anyway


----------



## Deolum

Something strange happened with my Grado GS1000e. It was always my least favourite headphone in my collection. I had it month on Ebay but nobody wanted it. 

In upgrading my chain i try to get the most analogue sound possible as i'm not using vinyl or a good CD-Player. I dislike the harsh digital sound from computer over USB.

In one of my recent upgrades and the update that made my chain exactly sound what i look for my GS1000e suddenly changed from my least favourite headphone to my favourite headphone. 

Seems like Grados pair better with analogue sounding systems? When i heard this with a Sabre Dac i was close before selling it with a dumping price on ebay but now with a good NOS Dac and an overall very analogue sounding system i actually think about selling all other headphonea and only keep the Grado.


----------



## carboncopy

Deolum said:


> Something strange happened with my Grado GS1000e. It was always my least favourite headphone in my collection. I had it month on Ebay but nobody wanted it.
> 
> In upgrading my chain i try to get the most analogue sound possible as i'm not using vinyl or a good CD-Player. I dislike the harsh digital sound from computer over USB.
> 
> ...



I think you are right. A few pages back you will find my comparsion of three quality DAC. 2 R2R NOS (one fully tube, other tube/FET hybrid) and one oversamplig type. It was really day/night difference in favour of the NOS DACs. More weight, a more smooth presentation which works wonderfully with Grado.

Or I could simply say the Grado does reveal what you connect before it.


----------



## funkymartyn

paraphernalia said:


> Congratz! You will get a second Grado soon anyway


Hi , yep Rs2e  dispatched and on the way .   I also have the , Sr 60,  225  and 325  gold .  This will do for now  lol


----------



## funkymartyn

Can somebody let me know where you can find a proper full list off all the  Grado Headphones .   Giving you info and also explain roughly the differences between the. (I)  (e)  (is)  ranges.    Also which headphones have the smaller cable.   My 225 are thick ...yet my 325  gold are thinner.       Thanks for any help , links , etc


----------



## Bernard23

Deolum said:


> Something strange happened with my Grado GS1000e. It was always my least favourite headphone in my collection. I had it month on Ebay but nobody wanted it.
> 
> In upgrading my chain i try to get the most analogue sound possible as i'm not using vinyl or a good CD-Player. I dislike the harsh digital sound from computer over USB.
> 
> ...


I like the Grado house sound, but it is definitely forward and not particularly sympathetic to harsh sources. Use the wrong DAC or play badly produced tracks and you'll know about it. I'm using a marantz HD dac, which is ultra smooth and occasionally my 325e are just too much on loud jangly overdriven rock music. Maybe it's an age thing but I'm less tolerant of loud HF tones than I think I was when younger. As much as I like the 325e I don't think they are the end of my journey.


----------



## carboncopy

The deathstar is here. It is huge. I put my Hemp for reference next to it. Definitely not for jogging. I will post impressions after a couple of days...


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

carboncopy said:


> The deathstar is here. It is huge. I put my Hemp for reference next to it. Definitely not for jogging. I will post impressions after a couple of days...



Those are looking Audeze levels obese!


----------



## funkymartyn

My SR 325  50th anniversary  with the longer thinner cable  and 6,3mm tip.  Trying out the geek g cush pads. Using my Fiio M7  playing jazz.


----------



## funkymartyn

My SR 225 with shorter thicker cables  . Using my M7 fiio  playing jazz .


----------



## funkymartyn

SR 325  with geek g cush and a Senn HD 580  headband pad  just Velcro on. ,  hd 600  works the same..


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

carboncopy said:


> The deathstar is here. It is huge. I put my Hemp for reference next to it. Definitely not for jogging. I will post impressions after a couple of days...


Fits right in with that massive DAC you have.


----------



## Damien Grief

carboncopy said:


> The deathstar is here. It is huge. I put my Hemp for reference next to it. Definitely not for jogging. I will post impressions after a couple of days...



Definitely curious what you think and whether or not you feel they're worth the money. Wonder how much better than the PS500e they sound.


----------



## joseph69

funkymartyn said:


> Can somebody let me know where you can find a proper full list off all the  Grado Headphones .   Giving you info and also explain roughly the differences between the. (I)  (e)  (is)  ranges.    Also which headphones have the smaller cable.   My 225 are thick ...yet my 325  gold are thinner.       Thanks for any help , links , etc


@ruthieandjohn has what you're looking for as far as comparisons between Grado's, for sure.
There is no mention of cable conductors, though, in his comparisons, Take a look at his signature.


----------



## funkymartyn

RS2e arrived  7.30am . Slowly warming them up . Love the feel already.


----------



## funkymartyn

Playing some music from the Black Jazz record label.  Warming up slowly   . Great fit .


----------



## funkymartyn

joseph69 said:


> @ruthieandjohn has what you're looking for as far as comparisons between Grado's, for sure.
> There is no mention of cable conductors, though, in his comparisons, Take a look at his signature.


Hi  can you direct me to a link for this info.  This seems to go to his page.  Or do I then have to message him directly ?   Thanks.


----------



## god-bluff

funkymartyn said:


> RS2e arrived  7.30am . Slowly warming them up . Love the feel already.


Received mine this morning too. They are a work of art to look and the smell of leather and wood is great. Thankfully they sound good too. A more refined Grado sound even without burn in, no harshness. 

Listened to Brian Eno - Another Green World as recommended by Grado themselves. Very nice. 

Just wish it still had a 1/4" Jack like my SR125.


----------



## gregorya (Dec 3, 2020)

god-bluff said:


> Received mine this morning too. They are a work of art to look and the smell of leather and wood is great. Thankfully they sound good too. A more refined Grado sound even without burn in, no harshness.
> 
> Listened to Brian Eno - Another Green World as recommended by Grado themselves. Very nice.
> 
> Just wish it still had a 1/4" Jack like my SR125.



It came with an adapter though, correct? Congrats on the new headphones!


----------



## joseph69 (Dec 3, 2020)

funkymartyn said:


> Hi  can you direct me to a link for this info.  This seems to go to his page.  Or do I then have to message him directly ?   Thanks.


Click on his username @ruthieandjohn then click 'About' and scroll down to the bottom of the page and right below his 'Signature' are the links to his comparisons.


----------



## funkymartyn

god-bluff said:


> Received mine this morning too. They are a work of art to look and the smell of leather and wood is great. Thankfully they sound good too. A more refined Grado sound even without burn in, no harshness.
> 
> Listened to Brian Eno - Another Green World as recommended by Grado themselves. Very nice.
> 
> ...


----------



## funkymartyn

joseph69 said:


> Click on his username @ruthieandjohn then click 'About' and scroll down to the bottom of the page and right below his 'Signature' are the links to his comparisons.


Wow  thanks for this great info on the grado range  some good reading here ....@ruthieandjohn   if you see this do you know why the Sr 325 I  gold ,  which I own.  Have the longer thinner cables,  and still terminate with the larger 6.3mm end   ?
Thanks   martyn


----------



## ruthieandjohn

funkymartyn said:


> Wow  thanks for this great info on the grado range  some good reading here ....@ruthieandjohn   if you see this do you know why the Sr 325 I  gold ,  which I own.  Have the longer thinner cables,  and still terminate with the larger 6.3mm end   ?
> Thanks   martyn


Hi!  Older Grados in general, including the SR325i (gold) as well as the original RS1 and the still older HP1000, predate Grado’s shift to 8 and then 12 conductor cables.   I once sent my original SR125 to GRADO for changing its connector from 6.3mm to the smaller 1/8” connector.  I sent it with the thin cable, but it came back with the thicker cable as well as the smaller plug.


----------



## TooFrank

jshaevitz said:


> Can you say more about the Arya vs grado? I have not found planars to sound as open as my grados but maybe the Arya is the way to go? Thanks.


It is a really difficult question. My comparison have not been systemically; switching between head phones according to mood, music and environment. But the Arya’s are more like that the sound is coming out of the wall... very wide and detailed soundstage that goes really deep. The grados (e.g. GH2, Hemp, GS2KE) gives more presence and punch, but somewhat less detail. So it really - unfortunately - boils down to: I like them all. The only reason I bought the Arya’s, was because the nice and clever salesman put them on my ears and said listen! That was when I listened to the ifi pro idsd. He said: some really likes them and some don’t. After 5 min with unplugged Alice In Chains, I said, why would some not like this. He gave me a good deal, and that’s how I got my first (and only) planars


----------



## TooFrank

gazzington said:


> I own many higher end headphones but this morning a Mahler symphony sounds fantastic on my hugo2 with grado sr60e.  I think I may get a set of the hemps or maybe even a higher end set.  Not sure what though.  How do grados sound with the ifi blacklabel?


They sound really good. The X-bass on the BL may add a nice flavor to some music....


----------



## iFi audio

TooFrank said:


> They sound really good. The X-bass on the BL may add a nice flavor to some music....



Yup, this knob can be very handy with i.e. synths and lots of artificially generated really low bass.


----------



## kmhaynes

funkymartyn said:


> My SR 325  50th anniversary  with the longer thinner cable  and 6,3mm tip.  Trying out the geek g cush pads. Using my Fiio M7  playing jazz.


I love my G size pads with jazz -- to my ear, it really helps reduce the congestion that the smaller pads create.


----------



## VinMAC

I have the GS1000i and the newly bought GH2. The midrange and bass are clearly better on the GH2 than on the GS1000i. Instead, it has a more stage and a slightly higher resolution treble. I would like to buy another Grado On Ear because I had the GS3000e to test at home. The midrange and stage were perfect. But compared to my GS1000i, the bass and treble were too weak for me.

I am now wondering which On Ear Gardo should I buy now. I attach great importance to a punchy bass and especially detailed treble and listen to rock, blues and alternative country. Which one should i take? The GH1, the RS2e or even an old used RS1?


----------



## YtseJamer

VinMAC said:


> I am now wondering which On Ear Gardo should I buy now. I attach great importance to a punchy bass and especially detailed treble and listen to rock, blues and alternative country. Which one should i take? The GH1, the RS2e or even an old used RS1?



You should try the Hemp


----------



## johanchandy

VinMAC said:


> I am now wondering which On Ear Gardo should I buy now. I attach great importance to a punchy bass and especially detailed treble and listen to rock, blues and alternative country. Which one should i take? The GH1, the RS2e or even an old used RS1?


You should try the Hemp x2


----------



## VinMAC

johanchandy said:


> You should try the Hemp x2



Thanks, I just read that the Hemp should have a very punchy bass and very soft and detailed highs. But I am looking for a sound image with enough high frequency energy, so no sound with slightly set back highs. How's that with the Hemp?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

VinMAC said:


> I have the GS1000i and the newly bought GH2. The midrange and bass are clearly better on the GH2 than on the GS1000i. Instead, it has a more stage and a slightly higher resolution treble. I would like to buy another Grado On Ear because I had the GS3000e to test at home. The midrange and stage were perfect. But compared to my GS1000i, the bass and treble were too weak for me.
> 
> I am now wondering which On Ear Gardo should I buy now. I attach great importance to a punchy bass and especially detailed treble and listen to rock, blues and alternative country. Which one should i take? The GH1, the RS2e or even an old used RS1?


HF3 would also be a good choice. I find the treble a little cleaner and clearer than the Hemp. But I would always recommend the Hemp to anyone also.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Joaquin Dinero said:


> HF3 would also be a good choice. I find the treble a little cleaner and clearer than the Hemp. But I would always recommend the Hemp to anyone also.



If he likes the GH2 as much as I do, I think he might find the HF3 a bit aenemic in the lower registers (especially considering the mention of "I attach great importance to a punchy bass").  It definitely has amazingly clear treble with details and imaging out the wazoo, but with some of my music it seemed somewhat forced and in your face.  That was half the reason I didn't but it off Todd during the TTVJ loaner tour.  The other half was it felt like there was a damn-near 60Hz brickwall high-pass filter.  Yes, it played lower than 60Hz, but it was a very sharp dropoff with my Asgard 2.  Those two alone were enough for the purchase to be "not worth it" to me since I already had the GH2.


----------



## VinMAC

ParaLoganGrado said:


> If he likes the GH2 as much as I do, I think he might find the HF3 a bit aenemic in the lower registers (especially considering the mention of "I attach great importance to a punchy bass").  It definitely has amazingly clear treble with details and imaging out the wazoo, but with some of my music it seemed somewhat forced and in your face.  That was half the reason I didn't but it off Todd during the TTVJ loaner tour.  The other half was it felt like there was a damn-near 60Hz brickwall high-pass filter.  Yes, it played lower than 60Hz, but it was a very sharp dropoff with my Asgard 2.  Those two alone were enough for the purchase to be "not worth it" to me since I already had the GH2.



I love my GH2 very much but I need another can with Bass and more brilliant highs. Whats about the GH1?


----------



## Rebel Chris

Gh1 is much the same as GH2.


----------



## eeagle

VinMAC said:


> Thanks, I just read that the Hemp should have a very punchy bass and very soft and detailed highs. But I am looking for a sound image with enough high frequency energy, so no sound with slightly set back highs. How's that with the Hemp?


Hemp x3, you will smile every time you listen, I certainly wouldn't call them laid back highs, just a very well tuned Grado, get one you won't be sorry.


----------



## VinMAC

eeagle said:


> Hemp x3, you will smile every time you listen, I certainly wouldn't call them laid back highs, just a very well tuned Grado, get one you won't be sorry.



3 x Hemp - o.k. thats a Statement. Other Options?


----------



## YtseJamer

VinMAC said:


> 3 x Hemp - o.k. thats a Statement. Other Options?



Hemp Hemp Hemp


----------



## iFi audio

YtseJamer said:


> Hemp Hemp Hemp



Geez. Alright, it's time to investigate these. Enjoy your weekend folks


----------



## Bernard23 (Dec 4, 2020)

I think I might need hemp? Slightly underwhelmed with 325e...the more I listen, the more it's the bass. I really need a lot more punch, but the mid and top end is perfect. The best phones I have at the moment for controlled bass are my BASN Bmasters. They've got a rather withdrawn treble, but overall for me a better musical device than the LZ-A4 I have. You know something isn't quite right when you spend more time listening with a pair of sub $100 / £80 IEMs than with a pair of Grado +£££. I'm wondering if my pair isn't working properly....


----------



## funkymartyn

Expect it would be very hard to prove , check if the headphone was at fault.   Without some top kit.  As no stores to go to now hardly to even listen to them to compare . If the store had them they would be sealed.  And no doubt they need some burn in.  And I bet you have no friends who are into headphones to compare with . .Not a easy one ..


----------



## Damien Grief

Another positive review of the Hemp from me. Love these things. They blow everything in the SR line out of the water. I like them slightly better than my PS500e (mostly because of the added sub-bass).


----------



## TooFrank

ParaLoganGrado said:


> If he likes the GH2 as much as I do, I think he might find the HF3 a bit aenemic in the lower registers (especially considering the mention of "I attach great importance to a punchy bass").  It definitely has amazingly clear treble with details and imaging out the wazoo, but with some of my music it seemed somewhat forced and in your face.  That was half the reason I didn't but it off Todd during the TTVJ loaner tour.  The other half was it felt like there was a damn-near 60Hz brickwall high-pass filter.  Yes, it played lower than 60Hz, but it was a very sharp dropoff with my Asgard 2.  Those two alone were enough for the purchase to be "not worth it" to me since I already had the GH2.


That's exactly why so many of us ended down this rabbit hole: There is no single HP for all purposes.....One day I like the HF3 and another I prefer the GH2 - and I have even more to chose from...


----------



## YtseJamer

Grado Hemp - 2020 Budget Headphone Product of the Year

https://headphone.guru/headphone-guru-2020-product-of-the-year-awards/


----------



## YtseJamer

Brooklyn’s Grado Scores With The Limited Edition Hemp Headphone

https://www.forbes.com/sites/marksp...ores-with-the-limited-edition-hemp-headphone/


----------



## VinMAC

YtseJamer said:


> Brooklyn’s Grado Scores With The Limited Edition Hemp Headphone
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/marksp...ores-with-the-limited-edition-hemp-headphone/


O.k. last night I heard with the GH2 SSuzanne Vega - Solitude Standing Live 2012: It was so fantastic! The Bass and mids were so what netter than those of the GS1000i. The 1000i was in comparison only Bright with much less colors and punch


----------



## VinMAC

VinMAC said:


> O.k. last night I heard with the GH2 SSuzanne Vega - Solitude Standing Live 2012: It was so fantastic! The Bass and mids were so what netter than those of the GS1000i. The 1000i was in comparison only Bright with much less colors and punch


I own(ed) GS1000, PS1000 and GS1000i, I tested at home GS3000e and heard in a Shop GS2000e but I think GH2 is best Grado have heard so far. Is there another Grado with tue sound of GH2 but with little more highs? with the sound of


----------



## johanchandy (Dec 5, 2020)

VinMAC said:


> Thanks, I just read that the Hemp should have a very punchy bass and very soft and detailed highs. But I am looking for a sound image with enough high-frequency energy, so no sound with slightly set back highs. How's that with the Hemp?


Do audition the Hemps if you get the chance, I really like the highs but understandably they may not be your cup of tea. I personally don't think the highs are set back but they may seem that way compared to other Grados(some here consider the hemps dark, Steve Guttenberg in his review finds them bright so ymmv). The headphone is incredibly lively and life like-sounding (Grado designed it to sound life-like and incredibly dynamic). They do lack some of the energy of the sr225e's I used to own, the sr225e has grit in the treble that makes it my favorite Grado for rock, but the hemps give some of that up for a smoother and more life-like presentation while still managing to be energetic and musical. It's my favorite Grado at the moment!


----------



## VinMAC

johanchandy said:


> Do audition the Hemps if you get the chance, I really like the highs but understandably they may not be your cup of tea. I personally don't think the highs are set back but they may seem that way compared to other Grados(some here consider the hemps dark, Steve Guttenberg in his review finds them bright so ymmv). The headphone is incredibly lively and life like-sounding (Grado designed it to sound life-like and incredibly dynamic). They do lack some of the energy of the sr225e's I used to own, the sr225e has grit in the treble that makes it my favorite Grado for rock, but the hemps give some of that up for a smoother and more life-like presentation while still managing to be energetic and musical. It's my favorite Grado at the moment!


Thanks, that Sounds very good. Problem is, I cannNot Test it, because in Germany are only a few Shops which sell Grado.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

carboncopy said:


> The deathstar is here. It is huge. I put my Hemp for reference next to it. Definitely not for jogging. I will post impressions after a couple of days...


Hope you have a head harness and some weights to connect to it to do neck excercises to strengthen your neck for long listening sessions with the PS2000e lol   

https://rdxsports.co.uk/rdx-neopren...dDgDBzXDRiR8vLer9TLWTwjRZI9ZjxQBoCFBoQAvD_BwE


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

VinMAC said:


> I have the GS1000i and the newly bought GH2. The midrange and bass are clearly better on the GH2 than on the GS1000i. Instead, it has a more stage and a slightly higher resolution treble. I would like to buy another Grado On Ear *because I had the GS3000e to test at home. The midrange and stage were perfect. But compared to my GS1000i, the bass and treble were too weak for me.*
> 
> I am now wondering which On Ear Gardo should I buy now. I attach great importance to a punchy bass and especially detailed treble and listen to rock, blues and alternative country. Which one should i take? The GH1, the RS2e or even an old used RS1?


Never had that problem with the GS3000e's having weak bass and weak treble when connected to either my Chord Hugo2 or DAVE direct for all music genres.


----------



## johanchandy

VinMAC said:


> Thanks, that Sounds very good. Problem is, I cannNot Test it, because in Germany are only a few Shops which sell Grado.


That's disappointing! 

Here's hoping you find the perfect Grado for your needs 🍺


----------



## Bernard23

funkymartyn said:


> Expect it would be very hard to prove , check if the headphone was at fault.   Without some top kit.  As no stores to go to now hardly to even listen to them to compare . If the store had them they would be sealed.  And no doubt they need some burn in.  And I bet you have no friends who are into headphones to compare with . .Not a easy one ..


Absolutely, though mine are not new, they're bought used. Less than 2 years old, and they look in good condition, and of course technically work OK.


----------



## Oteil

VinMAC said:


> I own(ed) GS1000, PS1000 and GS1000i, I tested at home GS3000e and heard in a Shop GS2000e but I think GH2 is best Grado have heard so far. Is there another Grado with tue sound of GH2 but with little more highs? with the sound of



The short answer is...not really. The only one that might get you there is the PS2000e. I’m a Grado head and own pretty much every model including the GS3000e and yes the Hemp😊 It seems you love the GH2 like I do, at this point there is nothing that beats it in my opinion. The only other option might be the the rs1e but I think you would just go back to your gh2.  I know I do. The rs is great and has a very slightly open soundstage and a hair more treble energy but the bass is not as punchy. Based on the sound you describe you like... the GH2 is the “one”...It is a killer headphone. Just be glad you have one. 😃 just my .02 cents.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Nice profile pic there Oteil, or should I say Mr Burbridge 😁


----------



## VinMAC

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Never had that problem with the GS3000e's having weak bass and weak treble when connected to either my Chord Hugo2 or DAVE direct for all music genres.



Don't get me wrong, the GS3000e is a very great headphone. I've never heard something better in midrange and stage. But in direct comparison to my old GS1000i it had less bass and treble. GS3000e is clearly the better can than GS1000i, but it can not better it in every discipline imo. For me a 1800 USD can should be better than the others in every discipline. Bass- and trebleenergy is for me very important. The amp should not be the problem, because it is a McIntosh tube chain.


----------



## VinMAC

Oteil said:


> The short answer is...not really. The only one that might get you there is the PS2000e. I’m a Grado head and own pretty much every model including the GS3000e and yes the Hemp😊 It seems you love the GH2 like I do, at this point there is nothing that beats it in my opinion. The only other option might be the the rs1e but I think you would just go back to your gh2. I know I do. The rs is great and has a very slightly open soundstage and a hair more treble energy but the bass is not as punchy. Based on the sound you describe you like... the GH2 is the “one”...It is a killer headphone. Just be glad you have one. 😃 just my .02 cents.



thanks. PS is too heavy for me, not comfortable for longer sessions. What are the differences between Hemp and GH2 ? Does the GH1 really sounds so similar to the GH2? Do you have another idea, which grado could be right for me for changing from GH2 time to time?

Another thing: at product registration for my GH2 I get always a timeout failure on https://gradolabs.com/warranty . Is that normal? Is it a problem with warranty, if the registration is not done?


----------



## johanchandy

It's so pretty!


----------



## VinMAC

johanchandy said:


> It's so pretty!



Looks great!!!


----------



## donlin

YtseJamer said:


> Grado Hemp - 2020 Budget Headphone Product of the Year
> 
> https://headphone.guru/headphone-guru-2020-product-of-the-year-awards/


Thanks for the link! Even though the Hemp is considered “budget” because of its price, it really holds its own among much more expensive phones and beats them in certain areas.


----------



## Oteil (Dec 5, 2020)

VinMAC said:


> thanks. PS is too heavy for me, not comfortable for longer sessions. What are the differences between Hemp and GH2 ? Does the GH1 really sounds so similar to the GH2? Do you have another idea, which grado could be right for me for changing from GH2 time to time?
> 
> Another thing: at product registration for my GH2 I get always a timeout failure on https://gradolabs.com/warranty . Is that normal? Is it a problem with warranty, if the registration is not done?


Yes, the weight of the PS is kind of a deal breaker. I love them but long term, they do get heavy. Not terrible just not nearly as comfy as the G series. For me, the Hemp is a great all rounder. May have the most bass impact of any Grado. The highs are tamed a bit by the flat pads but you can crank them without fatigue...Just a fun listen on everything in my opinion. I have owned the GH1, great headphone but just not my favorite. It's got lots of good midrange goodness and nice bass impact but I enjoy the GH2 more. The GH2 has a silky smoothness to the treble and the bass is killer once they are properly broken in.

As far as changing headphones out....I have been in this game too long, IMHO, one headphone just can't do everything you want. That's why I have so many I can only tell you what I do....I basically use my GH2 for vocals and rock, the original GS1000(not the "i") for instrumental jazz and classical music which I find to be a magical headphone. The tuning is just euphonic unlike many of the newer updated drivers....again, just my opinion.It sounds like no other headphone I have ever heard. Then if I am craving some extra bass and more privacy I pull out my Denon D7000, still fantastic headphone. Finally, if I'm just in the mood to read and listen with comfort I might switch to my HD600or 650. As you can see, I have problem... I think they all sound good and have their place plus I get bored and this keeps everything sounding fresh.


----------



## elvergun

Oteil said:


> Finally, if I'm just in the mood to read and* listen with comfort I might switch to my HD600or 650*. As you can see,



You think those two are comfortable?


----------



## Oteil

elvergun said:


> You think those two are comfortable?


Personally, I do. I stretched the headbands long ago, I typically forget they are on my head. Different strokes🤷‍♂️


----------



## carboncopy

As promised my impression about the PS2000e after a couple of days. The start with the end - while these headphones have some excpectional qualities I will not keep them. And not because of the physical weight. It is definitely there, but not a deal-breaker for me personally. The main reason is, that for my ears (and that is maybe important, I am coming back to it) they have much less bass as my RS2e. It was expected because of the big G-bowls but not in this amount.

But the thing is, I am thinking I hear my L-cushion Grados not as the majority, because I have small ears. The cushion (for me) does not really sits on top of my ear, but it can actually snug in. I tried to make an illustration for it...






And I think it makes a lot of difference. Currently I have three Grados and the Campfire Cascade. Which is said to be a bass monster and it is definitely not a shy can. Now, the thing is my RS2e actually goes deeper as my Cascade! It does not have that much mid-bass, but it is really weighty. It slams hard + it is super fast. If I try to put them on-my ear a lot of bass goes away. Maybe that's how the majority hears them? Would explain some of the reviews I do not agree with at all.

Compared to that personal expereince with L-Cushion Grado the PS2000e has a much less weights sound. And that's it. I need that weight.

I did not miss is it so much with classical and jazz. In fact the midrange and the soundtstage was really excpectional. It has a very clear but not overly analytical mid/high. Some kind of thruth-sayer in a good way.


----------



## THGM (Dec 5, 2020)

carboncopy said:


> As promised my impression about the PS2000e after a couple of days. The start with the end - while these headphones have some excpectional qualities I will not keep them. And not because of the physical weight. It is definitely there, but not a deal-breaker for me personally. The main reason is, that for my ears (and that is maybe important, I am coming back to it) they have much less bass as my RS2e. It was expected because of the big G-bowls but not in this amount.



It might be worthwhile waiting for a while before leting them go. When I bought an ex-demo pair of PS1000e, the dealer told me that they still weren't burned in and needed many more hours before reaching their peak performance. This might explain why the bass isn't fully formed at the moment.


----------



## carboncopy

THGM said:


> It might be worthwhile waiting for a while before leting them go. When I bought an ex-demo pair of PS1000e, the dealer told me that they still weren't burned in and needed many more hours before reaching their peak performance. This might explain why the bass isn't fully formed at the moment.



Well...I am in this hobby for more than 20 years. Audio I mean. I know the effects of burn in, but I also know that burn-in won't transform something completly. Acutally the most burn-in efffect was with my Campfire Cascade. The bass became much more clearer. But it remained to be a Cascade.


----------



## Damien Grief

elvergun said:


> You think those two are comfortable?



I love how my HD 6XX feel on my head. I can wear them for hours and forget they're even there. Even with my glasses on.


----------



## VinMAC

Oteil said:


> Yes, the weight of the PS is kind of a deal breaker. I love them but long term, they do get heavy. Not terrible just not nearly as comfy as the G series. For me, the Hemp is a great all rounder. May have the most bass impact of any Grado. The highs are tamed a bit by the flat pads but you can crank them without fatigue...Just a fun listen on everything in my opinion. I have owned the GH1, great headphone but just not my favorite. It's got lots of good midrange goodness and nice bass impact but I enjoy the GH2 more. The GH2 has a silky smoothness to the treble and the bass is killer once they are properly broken in.
> 
> As far as changing headphones out....I have been in this game too long, IMHO, one headphone just can't do everything you want. That's why I have so many I can only tell you what I do....I basically use my GH2 for vocals and rock, the original GS1000(not the "i") for instrumental jazz and classical music which I find to be a magical headphone. The tuning is just euphonic unlike many of the newer updated drivers....again, just my opinion.It sounds like no other headphone I have ever heard. Then if I am craving some extra bass and more privacy I pull out my Denon D7000, still fantastic headphone. Finally, if I'm just in the mood to read and listen with comfort I might switch to my HD600or 650. As you can see, I have problem... I think they all sound good and have their place plus I get bored and this keeps everything sounding fresh.



So the GH1 is no real alternative for the GH2, because the sound is not so involving. I think more guys prefer the GH2 here. 

I found a review which is more critical with the Hemp especially with the stock pads (the they should significantly reduce the high-frequency energy) Can anyone confirm this? https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/grado-hemp.24709/


----------



## elvergun

VinMAC said:


> So the GH1 is no real alternative for the GH2, because the sound is not so involving. I think more guys prefer the GH2 here.
> 
> I found a review which is more critical with the Hemp especially with the stock pads (the they should significantly reduce the high-frequency energy) Can anyone confirm this? https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/grado-hemp.24709/



I think the RS2e is better than the GH2.  

The RS2e is a little brighter than the GH2 (which I think is something you are looking for).    The GH2 is the better looking model.


----------



## Gippy

carboncopy said:


> As promised my impression about the PS2000e...  while these headphones have some excpectional qualities I will not keep them.



Have you tried the putting L pads on the PS2000e? That may help. Anyway, this is why I always advise to audition the GS/PS line first. Otherwise, Hemp/RS2e/GH4 is a safer bet, or even an older PS500/RS1i (not PS500e/RS1e). Grado puts the midbass hump of the 50mm driver Grados at 150hz, which provides more lushness, but less slam than the typical 90hz midbass hump of the lower-end models. I feel the XBass feature on iFi amps pairs nicely on the high-end Grados and gives the slam people crave (that's why I bought the Pro iCAN) but YMMV.


----------



## VinMAC

elvergun said:


> I think the RS2e is better than the GH2.
> 
> The RS2e is a little brighter than the GH2 (which I think is something you are looking for).    The GH2 is the better looking model.



However, the RS2e is said to have significantly less bass punch than the GH2. In Germany there is an review which states, that it has less treble as the GH1 (https://musicalhead.de/2015/10/31/vergleichstest-grado-rs2e-vs-gh1/ ). I notice that relatively little is said here about the RS1e?

What I'm looking for is a Grado that has more treble energy than the GH2 (which I really appreciate) and as much bass as possible?


----------



## McCol

Received the Hemp a couple of days ago, compared to most in this thread I'm a relative newbie when it comes to Grado.  I've had a few months with the sr325e which I think are an excellent energetic headphone with a real crunch to the treble, I say this in a good way by the way.  

The Hemp are firstly a joy to look at, the finish of the hemp and maple wood is aesthetically very nice.  Even at this early stage of listening I think they are something a little special.  They don't have that crunch to the highs like the 325 however they do have slightly warmer sound due to the bass being more prominent,


----------



## iFi audio

Folks, a question re Hemp if I may: given their general sound profile, to what other headphones you would compare them to roughly?


----------



## carboncopy

Gippy said:


> Have you tried the putting L pads on the PS2000e? That may help. Anyway, this is why I always advise to audition the GS/PS line first. Otherwise, Hemp/RS2e/GH4 is a safer bet, or even an older PS500/RS1i (not PS500e/RS1e). Grado puts the midbass hump of the 50mm driver Grados at 150hz, which provides more lushness, but less slam than the typical 90hz midbass hump of the lower-end models. I feel the XBass feature on iFi amps pairs nicely on the high-end Grados and gives the slam people crave (that's why I bought the Pro iCAN) but YMMV.



Yey, I tried it with the L-pad, it remained surpgrisingly same sounding. But thanks for the thought!


----------



## Gippy (Dec 6, 2020)

VinMAC said:


> What I'm looking for is a Grado that has more treble energy than the GH2 (which I really appreciate) and as much bass as possible?



In other words, you want a more prominent U shaped sound signature? Try to find an older GS1000i or PS1000. Unfortunately, it's a little tough to tell the GS1000 apart from the GS1000i. The latter has the lettering a bit closer together. Alternatively, you could try the Geekria L pads, which provide very slightly more bass and treble over the official L pads, maybe about 2dB at most. But you can notice it. For $15 it's worth a shot.


----------



## VinMAC

Gippy said:


> In other words, you want a more prominent U shaped sound signature? Try to find an older GS1000i or PS1000. Unfortunately, it's a little tough to tell the GS1000 apart from the GS1000i. The latter has the lettering a bit closer together. Alternatively, you could try the Geekria L pads, which provide very slightly more bass and treble over the official L pads, maybe about 2dB at most. But you can notice it. For $15 it's worth a shot.



Oh, I have the GS1000i. But compared to the GH2 the bass is clearly too weak for me. Of course the best would be the bass and midrange of the GH2 and the treble of the GS1000i, but that doesn't exist. What about the old RS1/RS1i and RS2/RS2i ? They had even more bass than the GS1000i ?

According to the big comparison test by @ruthieandjohn https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hug...ur-own-comparisons-here-thanks-giogio.808325/ the old RS2 would have had the most bass and high frequencies ?

I had the PS1000 once. But I didn't like it as much as the GS1000i, and it was too uncomfortable for long listening sessions.


----------



## elvergun (Dec 6, 2020)

VinMAC said:


> *However, the RS2e is said to have significantly less bass punch than the GH2.* In Germany there is an review which states, that it has less treble as the GH1 (https://musicalhead.de/2015/10/31/vergleichstest-grado-rs2e-vs-gh1/ ). I notice that relatively little is said here about the RS1e?
> 
> What I'm looking for is a Grado that has more treble energy than the GH2 (which I really appreciate) and as much bass as possible?



This is not the case.  I have both at hand. 

They have about the same amount of bass.  Perhaps the GH2 has (a little) more mid-bass, while the RS2e has more  (a little) sub-bass (a little = you have to concentrate to be able to distinguish the difference).   The RS2e, on the other hand, has that treble energy you are looking for.   There are more differences in the highs than in the lows between these two models.


----------



## G0rt

elvergun said:


> This is not the case.  I have both at hand.
> 
> They have about the same amount of bass.  Perhaps the GH2 has (a little) more mid-bass, while the RS2e has more  (a little) sub-bass (a little = you have to concentrate to be able to distinguish the difference).   The RS2e, on the other hand, has that treble energy you are looking for.   There is more difference in the highs than in the lows between these two models.



Honestly, after a few minutes listening, all my Grados (GH1, HF2, RS1e, GS2Ke) have about the same 'amount' of bass.

Brain science says we have very powerful wetware for processing the presence region WRT language, which music is.

IOW, we have built in EQ that is entirely capable, all by itself, of making what we hear sound 'right'. Brain training, sometimes takes minutes, sometimes hours or days.

I think John does very clever and subtle tuning in the presence region, and our brains do the rest. Genius, really.

Or not, since brains vary like ears, but brains are plastic, to a large degree, and can be trained.


----------



## elvergun

G0rt said:


> Honestly, after a few minutes listening, all my Grados (GH1, HF2, RS1e, GS2Ke) have about the same 'amount' of bass.



Agreed.  

There are differences, but not of night and day quantities.   

You have to tweak the drivers to get to night and day.  My SR60i (modified with 3 vent holes) has the most bass (mid-bass) quantity.   The bass is nice and clean (no bloat).   To get there, though, you have to open the cups.   My stock RS2e has the most sub bass.


----------



## VinMAC

elvergun said:


> Agreed.
> 
> There are differences, but not of night and day quantities.
> 
> You have to tweak the drivers to get to night and day.  My SR60i (modified with 3 vent holes) has the most bass (mid-bass) quantity.   The bass is nice and clean (no bloat).   To get there, though, you have to open the cups.   My stock RS2e has the most sub bass.



With my McIntosh tube amps I can hear very clearly that my GH2 has more bass than my GS1000i and less treble than this. Problem is, that both are not equal loud (GH2 is much louder), so you have to adjust the volume. 

Your description of the RS2e is contrary to the test I mentioned, at least if you assume that GH1 and GH2 sound quite similar.

@ruthieandjohn again rated the bass very similar on the GH2 and RS2e, but attributed more transparency to the RS2e, so this assessment is very close to your description. Then that would probably be the Grado I was looking for. thanks!


----------



## funkymartyn

god-bluff said:


> Received mine this morning too. They are a work of art to look and the smell of leather and wood is great. Thankfully they sound good too. A more refined Grado sound even without burn in, no harshness.
> 
> Listened to Brian Eno - Another Green World as recommended by Grado themselves. Very nice.
> 
> Just wish it still had a 1/4" Jack like my SR125.


Hi there ,  did you return your pair ?  As the seller seems to still have one for sale at that deal price.


----------



## VinMAC

Gippy said:


> In other words, you want a more prominent U shaped sound signature? Try to find an older GS1000i or PS1000. Unfortunately, it's a little tough to tell the GS1000 apart from the GS1000i. The latter has the lettering a bit closer together. Alternatively, you could try the Geekria L pads, which provide very slightly more bass and treble over the official L pads, maybe about 2dB at most. But you can notice it. For $15 it's worth a shot.



Geekria L pads are ordered!


----------



## elvergun

VinMAC said:


> Your description of the RS2e is contrary to the test I mentioned, at least if you assume that GH1 and GH2 sound quite similar.



Don't trust my ears.   Don't trust reviews.   

I'm telling you that this is what I hear in hope of steering you in the right direction.    You will have to trust your own ears by trying them out yourself.  

Hopefully there is a shop that carries Grado near you.   If not, the next best thing is to buy a used pair (so you can sell for a minimal loss if you don't like what you hear).


----------



## carboncopy

elvergun said:


> Don't trust my ears.   Don't trust reviews.
> 
> I'm telling you that this is what I hear in hope of steering you in the right direction.    You will have to trust your own ears by trying them out yourself.
> 
> Hopefully there is a shop that carries Grado near you.   If not, the next best thing is to buy a used pair (so you can sell for a minimal loss if you don't like what you hear).



Or why not buy new? There is a 14 days send back guarentee by most dealer when ordering on-line. I think.


----------



## god-bluff

funkymartyn said:


> Hi there ,  did you return your pair ?  As the seller seems to still have one for sale at that deal price.


No, not me. They are going nowhere!


----------



## elvergun

carboncopy said:


> Or why not buy new? There is a 14 days send back guarentee by most dealer when ordering on-line. I think.



Well, you can try that too if the store has a good return policy.    You will probably have to pay the return shipping though.   If you find a good deal on the used pair you will probably lose little or no money when you resell them.   If that used pair is in mint condition...well then, you got a great headphone for great price.


----------



## VinMAC

elvergun said:


> Don't trust my ears.   Don't trust reviews.
> 
> I'm telling you that this is what I hear in hope of steering you in the right direction.    You will have to trust your own ears by trying them out yourself.
> 
> Hopefully there is a shop that carries Grado near you.   If not, the next best thing is to buy a used pair (so you can sell for a minimal loss if you don't like what you hear).



Yes it's true, I believe my ears and have always done well with it.

I even have a Grado store nearby, but (like many Grado salesmen in Germany) it only has a small assortment of standard models and e.g. no limited editions.

Yes, there is the European consumer directive according to which one has a 14-day right of withdrawal after online purchase. Unfortunately, smaller stores do not always adhere to it and especially with headphones there can be problems, because there are many returns in this area. Some also use the corona argument to prevent revocations.

I bought the GH2 blindly according to the statements here in head-fi and some test reports and don't regret it. But I guess that was luck. RS1e and RS2e I will try to test at my dealer soon.


----------



## funkymartyn

god-bluff said:


> No, not me. They are going nowhere!


Same here  lol   love them.   Reckon these could end up being my top phone.  As find my 325i  gold on the heavy side .  The only thing I'm finding, with my Fiio m7  with the clear case on the small 3.5mm top still doesn't go in enough without pushing hard. As it's catching the plastic trim.  Which I can remember drill out larger.  But I have got and use the sennheiser 6.3mm to 3.5mm adapter which does fithe easy. Only then I have to fit the gold adapter grado supply.   So all ok for now.    Glad you still enjoy them.  Such a good deal.  Some on here paid 100 more ....


----------



## McCol

VinMAC said:


> Yes it's true, I believe my ears and have always done well with it.
> 
> I even have a Grado store nearby, but (like many Grado salesmen in Germany) it only has a small assortment of standard models and e.g. no limited editions.
> 
> ...



Why don't you try one of the UK retailers like Hifix or Peter Tyson, good companies who I think ship to the EU and will honour the distance selling regulations (14 day return)


----------



## carboncopy

McCol said:


> Why don't you try one of the UK retailers like Hifix or Peter Tyson, good companies who I think ship to the EU and will honour the distance selling regulations (14 day return)



Thanks the tip on those both vendors!


----------



## VinMAC

Thanks but the question is, will the UK dealers really be so reluctant to rewind the contract? Besides, it is very difficult to get justice abroad if there is a dispute. And then there's the brexit, where one can only hope that from January 2021 no import duties will be levied on shipments from the UK to the EU.


----------



## Bernard23

VinMAC said:


> Thanks but the question is, will the UK dealers really be so reluctant to rewind the contract? Besides, it is very difficult to get justice abroad if there is a dispute. And then there's the brexit, where one can only hope that from January 2021 no import duties will be levied on shipments from the UK to the EU.


Not sure if an item sold under UK law distance selling applies to other EU countries, ie if it's part of EU legislation. It's safe to assume it's not, than be disappointed.


----------



## Damien Grief

VinMAC said:


> I bought the GH2 blindly according to the statements here in head-fi and some test reports and don't regret it. But I guess that was luck. RS1e and RS2e I will try to test at my dealer soon.



I don't think I've auditioned a single headphone before buying it. Bought all of them blind (after doing a bunch of research online, of course). They've all been hits so far. I've especially been loving the Grado Hemps - which are my latest headphone purchase.


----------



## Bernard23

I'm on the cusp of buying a pair of hemp, but they will be more than twice the cost of the price I paid for my 325e. I won't keep both, I don't see the point in that. I'm letting go of my brand new AKG 550 as I won't be using them. Is it worth making that change for the Hemp over the 325e? Or should I give up the Grado journey and look elsewhere.......


----------



## Philimon

iFi audio said:


> Folks, a question re Hemp if I may: given their general sound profile, to what other headphones you would compare them to roughly?



Porta Pro supersized


----------



## Damien Grief

Bernard23 said:


> I'm on the cusp of buying a pair of hemp, but they will be more than twice the cost of the price I paid for my 325e. I won't keep both, I don't see the point in that. I'm letting go of my brand new AKG 550 as I won't be using them. Is it worth making that change for the Hemp over the 325e? Or should I give up the Grado journey and look elsewhere.......



IMO the Hemp is way better than anything in the SR line. And a pretty different sound. They have more bass so they sound warmer, more detail, and the highs are a bit more tamed than the SR line. I have the Hemps, SR225e, and the PS500e and I think they all sound different enough for me to justify keeping all three of them for different sounds.


----------



## Bernard23

Damien Grief said:


> IMO the Hemp is way better than anything in the SR line. And a pretty different sound. They have more bass so they sound warmer, more detail, and the highs are a bit more tamed than the SR line. I have the Hemps, SR225e, and the PS500e and I think they all sound different enough for me to justify keeping all three of them for different sounds.


I don't find the 325e harsh, or overly bright, my Marantaz dac amp is smooth so that's not an issue. It's the slightly mid forward and very lean presentation that I'm struggling with. Almost an inverted V sound profile, (is that an "n"?) 
Incidentally, I've found some Rs2e for same price as Hemp. I can't / won't buy 2 and return 1, so more things to think about.


----------



## Gippy

funkymartyn said:


> Can somebody let me know where you can find a proper full list off all the  Grado Headphones .   Giving you info and also explain roughly the differences between the. (I)  (e)  (is)  ranges.    Also which headphones have the smaller cable.   My 225 are thick ...yet my 325  gold are thinner.       Thanks for any help , links , etc



This was a few pages back, but no one answered this. First there was no letter. Then the i-series came in 2009. The i-series cups are a fair bit larger than the original cups and portrude like a mushroom. Then the e-series came in 2014. But there are exceptions!

In 2003, the gold SR325i was released. This was made in response to the original SR325, which had a negative reputation of being the sharpest model. But when the i-series was launched, the model was called the 325is to differentiate it from the 325i. Also, the original GS1000 was released in 2010, but was discontinued after a year or so in favor of the GS1000i. The PS500 and PS1000 also were released during the i-series lifetime. So there is no such thing as a PS500i or PS1000i.

The e-series slapped the letter e on everything, including the buttons, so there's no more confusion.


----------



## YtseJamer

Bernard23 said:


> Is it worth making that change for the Hemp over the 325e?



YES


----------



## Damien Grief

Bernard23 said:


> I don't find the 325e harsh, or overly bright, my Marantaz dac amp is smooth so that's not an issue. It's the slightly mid forward and very lean presentation that I'm struggling with. Almost an inverted V sound profile, (is that an "n"?)
> Incidentally, I've found some Rs2e for same price as Hemp. I can't / won't buy 2 and return 1, so more things to think about.



I don't find the SR line overly bright in most use cases, either. But most people do if you're not used to the Grado sound. The Hemps pull the highs back a bit but not drastically. They still have the Grado sound. But in return for that, you get more detail and a better bass.

Also, a few people here have said the Hemp and RS2e's sound pretty comparable to each other. I don't think I'll get an RS2e now that I have the Hemps unless I can demo them first and easily tell a difference. The Hemp is a good value at $420 new and it's a limited edition so should hold its value really well.


----------



## VinMAC

Damien Grief said:


> Also, a few people here have said the Hemp and RS2e's sound pretty comparable to each other. I don't think I'll get an RS2e now that I have the Hemps unless I can demo them first and easily tell a difference. The Hemp is a good value at $420 new and it's a limited edition so should hold its value really well.



If the Hemp has slightly set back highs compared to the GH2 and the RS2e has significantly more high frequency energy than the GH2, as was said here, then I hope that there are clearly noticeable differences between GH2 and RS2e. Because headphones that sound almost the same, of course, I don't need them twice.


----------



## carboncopy

I have both the HEMP and the RS2e. They are for me different enough to keep them and I am probably in the minority with the opinion that the RS2e is better.


----------



## VinMAC

carboncopy said:


> I have both the HEMP and the RS2e. They are for me different enough to keep them and I am probably in the minority with the opinion that the RS2e is better.



thanks, that is very helpful! Do you also have the impression, that the RS2e has more treble than the Hemp?


----------



## carboncopy

VinMAC said:


> thanks, that is very helpful! Do you also have the impression, that the RS2e has more treble than the Hemp?



Yes. But for me not in a disturbing way. They are for me more clear, therefore the sound is less congested. It is easy to hear it for example on the track “Mountians” on the Interstellar OST. The HEMP makes it with full hearth and emotion but at one point it will be simply too much for it. The RS2e on the other hand just scales with the track, becomes bigger and bigger without hitting a ceiling. Really impressive.


----------



## VinMAC

carboncopy said:


> Yes. But for me not in a disturbing way. They are for me more clear, therefore the sound is less congested. It is easy to hear it for example on the track “Mountians” on the Interstellar OST. The HEMP makes it with full hearth and emotion but at one point it will be simply too much for it. The RS2e on the other hand just scales with the track, becomes bigger and bigger without hitting a ceiling. Really impressive.



thanks, I have to hear it!


----------



## Bernard23

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/grado-hemp.24709/reviews

A Grado for Grado haters...? Seems a bit at odds with some of the comments in this thread?


----------



## Damien Grief

Bernard23 said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/grado-hemp.24709/reviews
> 
> A Grado for Grado haters...? Seems a bit at odds with some of the comments in this thread?



I kinda agree. It still has the Grado sound, but the highs are a bit tamed compared to something like the SR line (which is how most casual listeners are exposed to Grado's sound). Owning the Hemp myself, I don't feel like the highs are recessed so much that it hurts anything with the sound. They still have more treble than most non-Grado headphones I own. So none of this means Grado fans won't like them. Just that they're more likely to appeal to people who might have otherwise written off Grado if they heard, for example, an SR225e.


----------



## Bernard23 (Dec 7, 2020)

I've been playing around with the DSP in MusicBee, and if I add 4.5dB to 32hz band, and +1.8dB to the 50Hz band, then the tonal balance is perfect for me, and probably as much psychologically as anything but everything suddenly sounds so focused. I've been playing a hi res version of Porcupine Tree's Fear of a Blank Planet and it sounds fantastic. I'm sure the MusciBee player is slightly smoother and fuller sounding than Tidal, but without being able to switch from A to B quickly it's probably more likely to be mind games. Now if Tidal had a built in multichannel DSP then I'd stop looking for more expensive phones. I don't find the 325e too bright or harsh, but then my hearing (I'm nearly 55) probably helps in that respect, plus my dac / amp is smooth as well which helps mitigate them. It's just a mild lift in the low / sub bass that I need!


----------



## emorrison33

carboncopy said:


> I have both the HEMP and the RS2e. They are for me different enough to keep them and I am probably in the minority with the opinion that the RS2e is better.


I have both too.  They are slightly different.  I don't think one is better than the other persay, but if I'm listening to Rock/Heavy Metal/Pop etc. then I will choose the Hemps over the RS2e.  I think (my opinion) that the RS2e is the better all around(er).  If I want to listen to something technically good, musicianship wise (like Toto) I will grab the RS2e.  If I'm listening to Jazz.Classical/Acoustic, I'm wearing my GS1000e.


----------



## Bernard23

Just a thought, what effect does high (11 ohms) amp output impedance have on the prestige phones?


----------



## kmhaynes

VinMAC said:


> I own(ed) GS1000, PS1000 and GS1000i, I tested at home GS3000e and heard in a Shop GS2000e but I think GH2 is best Grado have heard so far. Is there another Grado with tue sound of GH2 but with little more highs?


This will probably upset some audio purists, but if you are liking everything about your GH2 (which I own and love), but are wanting a bit more treble, then why not use a bit of EQ to boost the 5K-8K range a bit?  I don't expect my headphones to natively give me the sound I want -- I help them get there with a bit of EQ'ing -- problem solved.


----------



## ajm87

Hey guys I have a pair of PS500Es and a set of SR60i modded with wood cups. I'm looking for something new to compliment these and was wondering if I should get a stock pair of sr80e or maybe a sennheiser 600 series or Hifiman planar headphones. I love my 500e to me they are the best sounding cans I own but I'm looking for something with a different signature let me know what you suggest?


----------



## Damien Grief

ajm87 said:


> Hey guys I have a pair of PS500Es and a set of SR60i modded with wood cups. I'm looking for something new to compliment these and was wondering if I should get a stock pair of sr80e or maybe a sennheiser 600 series or Hifiman planar headphones. I love my 500e to me they are the best sounding cans I own but I'm looking for something with a different signature let me know what you suggest?



If you want something different, you probably want more neutral. Sennheiser is going to be best at an affordable price range for that. I'd suggest the HD 6XX for around $220. They're my usual daily drivers when I'm not using any of my Grados.


----------



## ajm87

Damien Grief said:


> If you want something different, you probably want more neutral. Sennheiser is going to be best at an affordable price range for that. I'd suggest the HD 6XX for around $220. They're my usual daily drivers when I'm not using any of my Grados.


Have you heard the hd58x? I'm really considering those


----------



## Gippy (Dec 8, 2020)

Bernard23 said:


> Just a thought, what effect does high (11 ohms) amp output impedance have on the prestige phones?








You get more bass with an amp with higher output impedance. However, the downside is that the noise floor becomes higher, and you may hear some hissing, even when nothing is playing. The bass is also boomier and less damped, but to be honest, I think most people would prefer this on a Grado rather than have a more accurate but more anemic sound. Before 2010, I remember many headphone amps having about 10 ohms of output impedance. It's only recently that there has been a craze for <1 ohm output impedance amps. This may be a correlating factor as to why more people were into Grado "back then", as the less accurate amps had better synergy.


----------



## Damien Grief

ajm87 said:


> Have you heard the hd58x? I'm really considering those



Unfortunately, no. The only Sennheiser headphones I've owned are the HD 598 and the HD 6XX. 6XX was a nice upgrade over the older 598's.


----------



## Bernard23

Gippy said:


> You get more bass with an amp with higher output impedance. However, the downside is that the noise floor becomes higher, and you may hear some hissing, even when nothing is playing. The bass is also boomier and less damped, but to be honest, I think most people would prefer this on a Grado rather than have a more accurate but more anemic sound. Before 2010, I remember many headphone amps having about 10 ohms of output impedance. It's only recently that there has been a craze for <1 ohm output impedance amps. This may be a correlating factor as to why more people were into Grado "back then", as the less accurate amps had better synergy.


Thanks, interesting info. It's a bit counter intuitive, on the basis of the output impedance damping factor on the driver. You would expect a high output impedance exert greater damping of the driver, so less overshoot / resonance etc which I would have thought would translate as faster, tighter more rolled off bass! This is why I don't design electronucs for a living!


----------



## thebigcanman

emorrison33 said:


> I have both too.  They are slightly different.  I don't think one is better than the other persay, but if I'm listening to Rock/Heavy Metal/Pop etc. then I will choose the Hemps over the RS2e.  I think (my opinion) that the RS2e is the better all around(er).  If I want to listen to something technically good, musicianship wise (like Toto) I will grab the RS2e.  If I'm listening to Jazz.Classical/Acoustic, I'm wearing my GS1000e.


I have RS2E and I’m looking at the GS1000e... possible for you to post some notes comparing the two?


----------



## carboncopy

Bernard23 said:


> Thanks, interesting info. It's a bit counter intuitive, on the basis of the output impedance damping factor on the driver. You would expect a high output impedance exert greater damping of the driver, so less overshoot / resonance etc which I would have thought would translate as faster, tighter more rolled off bass! This is why I don't design electronucs for a living!



The lower the output impedance the higher the damping factor. Which means higher controll over the driver.


----------



## Bernard23

Just read this, which explains it. My mistake is assuming that output impedance is the load that the driver "sees" on overshoot, ie the resistance to back emf. It's not, hence my confusion. I've read a post elsewhere of someone measuring the output of the Marantz amp at 11 ohm, which is not ideal for Grados. I can't find it anywhere as part of the manufacturers spec (no surprise there) and surprised its that high, given how much attention they spent with the rest of the design (no cheap opp amps in the power stage for example) 

http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/02/headphone-amp-impedance.html?m=1


----------



## VinMAC

kmhaynes said:


> This will probably upset some audio purists, but if you are liking everything about your GH2 (which I own and love), but are wanting a bit more treble, then why not use a bit of EQ to boost the 5K-8K range a bit?  I don't expect my headphones to natively give me the sound I want -- I help them get there with a bit of EQ'ing -- problem solved.



Unfortunately, there is a risk that when the treble is increased, the magic of the midrange decreases because it then becomes thinner. As far as possible, the sound signature of the headphones should match your own taste and the electronics used imo.


----------



## emorrison33

thebigcanman said:


> I have RS2E and I’m looking at the GS1000e... possible for you to post some notes comparing the two?


I'll try!  Using the terms loosely.  I think the GS1000e are the more analytical of the 2 phones (comparing to the RS2e).  Very unforgiving of badly recorded/mastered songs.  Soundstage is wider (left to right, front and back, top to bottom) with the GS1000e, which made it worth the upgrade to me.  They are "airier"...more space.  I prefer the bass on the RS2e though.  It's well defined and punchy.  I dislike the bass on the GS1000e.  It just seems more laid back.  It's "tubby"....that's the best word I can use.  Someone on this forum mentioned the GS1000e bass sounded like it was being played through a tube/pipe, and I kinda agree.  But others like the bass, so YMMV.  I really enjoy the bass on the RS2e (and the Hemps!), I just wanted more of it.  SO I thought going to the GS1000e, with a bigger driver, would give me that.  It failed.  But I will say, when listening to Jazz/Classical/Acoustic type of music, the bass on the GS1000e is better than the RS2e and it sounds really good to me.  Both phones have that Grado sound with the mids and the treble.  The GS1000e is just more spacious and analytical about it.  I just purchased a Schiit Loki, hoping to fine tune the bass on the GS1000e, so will see.  Sorry purists!  The GS1000e are more comfortable to wear, although I can wear both for long listening sessions.  I don't regret purchasing either of the two.  They just have their own merits and get worn depending on what I'm listening too.  If I don't know ahead of time what type of music I'm going to listen too, I'll choose the RS2e.  They are the better all around HP of the ones I have (Grado and others).


----------



## Gippy

Bernard23 said:


> I've read a post elsewhere of someone measuring the output of the Marantz amp at 11 ohm, which is not ideal for Grados. I can't find it anywhere as part of the manufacturers spec (no surprise there) and surprised its that high, given how much attention they spent with the rest of the design (no cheap opp amps in the power stage for example) http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/02/headphone-amp-impedance.html?m=1



In that article, he tested a number of IEMs, and the higher output impedance in certain amps caused the frequency response of those IEMs to go bonkers. For Grados, the frequency response doesn't really change other than the mid-bass area. A higher headphone amp output impedance isn't necessarily bad like some would lead you to believe. It just makes the frequency response more unpredictable. For Grados, a small bit of under-damping in the bass may actually be preferred by some people.


----------



## thebigcanman

emorrison33 said:


> I'll try!  Using the terms loosely.  I think the GS1000e are the more analytical of the 2 phones (comparing to the RS2e).  Very unforgiving of badly recorded/mastered songs.  Soundstage is wider (left to right, front and back, top to bottom) with the GS1000e, which made it worth the upgrade to me.  They are "airier"...more space.  I prefer the bass on the RS2e though.  It's well defined and punchy.  I dislike the bass on the GS1000e.  It just seems more laid back.  It's "tubby"....that's the best word I can use.  Someone on this forum mentioned the GS1000e bass sounded like it was being played through a tube/pipe, and I kinda agree.  But others like the bass, so YMMV.  I really enjoy the bass on the RS2e (and the Hemps!), I just wanted more of it.  SO I thought going to the GS1000e, with a bigger driver, would give me that.  It failed.  But I will say, when listening to Jazz/Classical/Acoustic type of music, the bass on the GS1000e is better than the RS2e and it sounds really good to me.  Both phones have that Grado sound with the mids and the treble.  The GS1000e is just more spacious and analytical about it.  I just purchased a Schiit Loki, hoping to fine tune the bass on the GS1000e, so will see.  Sorry purists!  The GS1000e are more comfortable to wear, although I can wear both for long listening sessions.  I don't regret purchasing either of the two.  They just have their own merits and get worn depending on what I'm listening too.  If I don't know ahead of time what type of music I'm going to listen too, I'll choose the RS2e.  They are the better all around HP of the ones I have (Grado and others).



Thanks for the notes!


----------



## Bernard23

Gippy said:


> In that article, he tested a number of IEMs, and the higher output impedance in certain amps caused the frequency response of those IEMs to go bonkers. For Grados, the frequency response doesn't really change other than the mid-bass area. A higher headphone amp output impedance isn't necessarily bad like some would lead you to believe. It just makes the frequency response more unpredictable. For Grados, a small bit of under-damping in the bass may actually be preferred by some people.


Well, I don't think the bass sounds remotely sloppy or overblown, so it's a non-issue for me. 
I now have another dilemma, I was looking at investing in some Hemp for £480GBP, but I have found RS2e for same price, and the GH2 for £400. I don't find the 352e overly bright, at least upper mid  / upper treble is not, e.g. cymbal crashes in rock music; though the upper mid can get a bit shouty, some overdriven guitars can get a bit piercing, but that of course could be the production. I guess I have to go back and read some of the more recent posts in a more forensic approach, but the tonal balance of the RS2e would appear to be preferable for my ears......


----------



## funkymartyn

Bernard23 said:


> Well, I don't think the bass sounds remotely sloppy or overblown, so it's a non-issue for me.
> I now have another dilemma, I was looking at investing in some Hemp for £480GBP, but I have found RS2e for same price, and the GH2 for £400. I don't find the 352e overly bright, at least upper mid  / upper treble is not, e.g. cymbal crashes in rock music; though the upper mid can get a bit shouty, some overdriven guitars can get a bit piercing, but that of course could be the production. I guess I have to go back and read some of the more recent posts in a more forensic approach, but the tonal balance of the RS2e would appear to be preferable for my ears......


Damn, you may have missed out on a great deal the other day,  deal ended sun at midnight . I posted info up. ...me and another chap on here got one , they had one left.  And still do . Rs2e new £440  now. .. But with the buy it now / bidding site we paid £385   pity you didn't see it .


----------



## Bernard23

funkymartyn said:


> Damn, you may have missed out on a great deal the other day,  deal ended sun at midnight . I posted info up. ...me and another chap on here got one , they had one left.  And still do . Rs2e new £440  now. .. But with the buy it now / bidding site we paid £385   pity you didn't see it .


Yes, I re-read that just now! Amazon has the the hemp at £390 + delivery.


----------



## YtseJamer

Bernard23 said:


> Yes, I re-read that just now! Amazon has the the hemp at £390 + delivery.



BTW, _Fear Of A Blank Planet_ sounds great on the Hemp


----------



## Bernard23

YtseJamer said:


> BTW, _Fear Of A Blank Planet_ sounds great on the Hemp


Tbh it sounds great on my phone + throwaway earbuds 👍😀


----------



## YtseJamer

Bernard23 said:


> Tbh it sounds great on my phone + throwaway earbuds 👍😀



Same with my Porta Pros


----------



## Bernard23

Anyone tried the cushions off the Hemp onto one of the prestige series?


----------



## funkymartyn

Bernard23 said:


> Anyone tried the cushions off the Hemp onto one of the prestige series?


After ploughing over nearly all this thread which I admit to skipping a few  lol     I'm sure somebody said these  F pads I think they're called from the Hemp didn't work .


----------



## funkymartyn

Well still slowly running in my new Rs2e . Been adjusting the head band a fair bit to get these  L cushions to fit nicer.  As want to keep with the original for now .  Playing  Peabo Bryson and Roberta Flack  Lp from my Fiio m7  without any amp. Ripped on Ape 760 kbps.   Quality sound.


----------



## Bernard23

I'm beginning to wonder if the 325e I bought used weren't properly run in. They were sold as 20.months old and barely used, and I swear that the they have become less harsh and flat, and more 3D and vibrant sounding. That, or my brain has recalibrated to the Grado profile; either way they do sound great. The combination of the Marantz and the Grado works really well, a lush vibrant tonal pallete with pace and controlled power. In other words, detail, an attractive FR without any nasty spikes, bass is lean, but it does go deep, and a clean dynamic presentation. No issues with noise floor, dynamic headroom, so can only imagine that hemp / rs2e will take it up a notch.


----------



## elvergun

Bernard23 said:


> Well, I don't think the bass sounds remotely sloppy or overblown, so it's a non-issue for me.
> I now have another dilemma, I was looking at investing in some Hemp for £480GBP, but I have found RS2e for same price, and the GH2 for £400. I don't find the 352e overly bright, at least upper mid  / upper treble is not, e.g. cymbal crashes in rock music; though the upper mid can get a bit shouty, some overdriven guitars can get a bit piercing, but that of course could be the production. I guess I have to go back and read some of the more recent posts in a more forensic approach, but the tonal balance of the RS2e would appear to be preferable for my ears......



I don't know what will be preferable for your ears, but between those three, at those prices, I would chose like this:  (1) GH2 (2) RS2e (3) Hemp.  

I would buy the GH2 even if it was at the same price as the other two.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado (Dec 8, 2020)

So the Sundara arrived today!  Still only have maybe 2 hours on it, but so far, there is no reason a $350 headphone should sound this good.  It definitely takes some time getting used to the sound profile, but it throws the biggest directional cues I've ever heard out of a headphone.  It's incredible how 3D, in ALL planes it can throw an image.  Now, I do about 60% of my listening on the GH2, 25% on the LCD2-CB, and 15% on the GW100.  My ears are accustomed to the warm, liquidy sound of the GH2 and even going to the LCD2CB is an adjustment.  These, so far, seem to strike a good balance between the tuning and openness of the GH2 and the speedy, detailed LCD2CB without the closed back reflections.  I will say, it has kind of a dry sound that's taking a bit of getting used to, and the bass is similar to the LCD2CB in that it extends well but is not emphasized.

I'm hoping the "150 hour burn in" does bring a better sound, whether it is a loosening up of the drivers or just brain burn in.  Either way, for $350 I'm already satisfied with the purchase!


----------



## carboncopy

funkymartyn said:


> After ploughing over nearly all this thread which I admit to skipping a few  lol     I'm sure somebody said these  F pads I think they're called from the Hemp didn't work .



That was me and you remember correctly. The F Pad from my HEMP is too lose to stay securely on my RS2e.


----------



## joseph69

carboncopy said:


> That was me and you remember correctly. The F Pad from my HEMP is too lose to stay securely on my RS2e.


That"s strange that the flat pads fit loosely on your HEMP.


----------



## carboncopy

Sorry, english is not my native language but as I wrote they are loose on my RS2e.


----------



## joseph69

carboncopy said:


> Sorry, english is not my native language but as I wrote they are loose on my RS2e.


My mistake.
Even so, I'm surprised because I would'nt think these pads were specific to the HEMP. I'd think they were TTVJ Flat pads and would fit your RS2e just fine. With that being said, I'll have to try my TTVJ Flats on both, the GH1 & 2 and see how they fit being these are both 'e' series.


----------



## Bernard23

elvergun said:


> I don't know what will be preferable for your ears, but between those three, at those prices, I would chose like this:  (1) GH2 (2) RS2e (3) Hemp.
> 
> I would buy the GH2 even if it was at the same price as the other two.


I made a semi impulsive executive decision, and went for the Hemp. If nothing else, they should be easier to sell on than RS2e, plus the strength of the reviews everywhere you look for them.


----------



## Bernard23 (Dec 9, 2020)

Gippy said:


> In that article, he tested a number of IEMs, and the higher output impedance in certain amps caused the frequency response of those IEMs to go bonkers. For Grados, the frequency response doesn't really change other than the mid-bass area. A higher headphone amp output impedance isn't necessarily bad like some would lead you to believe. It just makes the frequency response more unpredictable. For Grados, a small bit of under-damping in the bass may actually be preferred by some people.


Separate question, and related to your original product review and comments on pad rolling:

I'm going to try different pads with both my 325e and hemp, so I've ordered the Geekria L pad equivalent, but not sure which ones are the "LL" as I'd like to try those also. Are these the right ones?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0155XZ...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


TIA!


----------



## funkymartyn

Bernard23 said:


> Separate question, and related to your original product review and comments on pad rolling:
> 
> I'm going to try different pads with both my 325e and hemp, so I've ordered the Geekria L pad equivalent, but not sure which ones are the "LL" as I'd like to try those also. Are these the right ones?
> 
> ...


These do look like what's called the  S  type doughnut.  But cheaper tgan the  geek  L  type. .  I would like to know how you find these for fit , comfort,  sound.  Etc


----------



## Bernard23

funkymartyn said:


> These do look like what's called the  S  type doughnut.  But cheaper tgan the  geek  L  type. .  I would like to know how you find these for fit , comfort,  sound.  Etc


Not got them yet, but if I do will make a comparison of all of them with 325e and Hemp.

I think these are G cups equivalent:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0155XZLUU/ref=ask_ql_qh_dp_hza

These are L
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01B2H4FVY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

These are S (but with a centre cut out)
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00TGCD...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==

As it stands, I have OEM L and OEM F. I've ordered some Geekria L based on @Gippy's review, and about to order some "LL" per my post above. So essentially 4 different pads on 2 different phones, which arguably are quite opposite in terms of tonal balance. I'm hoping there will be a clear winner for each, as swapping pads for specific tracks is not really a satisfactory outcome!


----------



## Gippy

Yup, question was answered by someone else. The Geekria "LL" looks like a much larger Grado L.


----------



## Bernard23

I just received the Geekria L pads, and tried them out on my 325e, the audition lasted around 20s of one song, they're that dramatically worse for me. Their larger size, particularly depth means the drivers are further from the ear, so what bass is present is significantly diminished, the mids become thin, for my ears a massive change for the worse! I notice that they're not made from the same foam either, although it uses a compound sandwich construction of two different densities like the stock pad, the cell density of both sections is noticeably different, in both sections it's coarser, so may (or may not of course) have some impact on the SQ. So these will go back into their box, and await the hemps, but on this basis the hemps are going to have to be in need of major surgery for these to be of any benefit to my ears in my system. I've ordered the Geekria LL pads, but they look like they lift the drivers even further from the ear, which is probably key to the tonal response differences.


----------



## Bernard23 (Dec 9, 2020)

Another update. I put some tape around the Geekria pads (I tried this with the OEM pads, and I thought it compressed the soundstage, a bit like cupping your ears over the back of the phones); and oddly it's tamed the bonkers profile, the treble is tame, the bass is back....have I discovered tweakers nirvana? I'm listening to my reference track of Fear of a Blank Planet and it's as good as stock pads, but with a bigger soundstage. Volume is lower, so I'm driving them harder (the gap issue?), but they are more comfortable. Treble loses a bit of sheen, but that's lost in the chaos of rock music anyway. I have to be honest, I've cranked Fear of a Blank planet to stadium levels and it feels pretty awesome.
All I need now is an output impedance adjuster for my amp......

EDIT: caveat "critical listening" some more observations, the modded pads seem to introduce some pretty significant changes to the 325e, stock pads are open and occasionally harsh, the mod pads are more V shaped and less brittle. So you gain a bit in bottom end balance, but lose a load of treble detail which is really critical in things like spacial positioning etc. more work to be done, and if I can more repeatable and traceable, but that's another story for another day.


----------



## Gippy (Dec 9, 2020)

Sorry that the Geekria L pads didn't work out for you. But hey at least you're only out $15. Looks like you may prefer extra fullness over clarity, so you may still like the LL or even Geekria's take on the G pad, which is narrower than the official G pad and doesn't exhibit a treble spike.


----------



## Bernard23 (Dec 9, 2020)

Gippy said:


> Sorry that the Geekria L pads didn't work out for you. But hey at least you're only out $15. Looks like you may prefer extra fullness over clarity, so you may still like the LL or even Geekria's take on the G pad, which is narrower than the official G pad and doesn't exhibit a treble spike.


These things are always very personal, all we can do is give each other guidance. It helps if there is some common reference of course, but as always, that's really difficult to achieve subjectively, and of course in different countries! Tbh, having read your review of the hemps, I figured our ears are quite different, otherwise I'd not have bought several pad sets, let alone a pair of hemps!
Having said that, I'm still experimenting with mods to the Geekria pads, that's the beauty of these phones, so many options.


----------



## Halimj7

Bismillah 

Anyone...If I want a bright headphone with the fastest and tightest bass that is a little soft what would you recommend?


----------



## kmhaynes (Dec 10, 2020)

VinMAC said:


> Unfortunately, there is a risk that when the treble is increased, the magic of the midrange decreases because it then becomes thinner. As far as possible, the sound signature of the headphones should match your own taste and the electronics used imo.


With good headphones, using EQ to increase the treble area (slightly, I mean, not tons) won't do anything to the midrange unless you simultaneously lower the midrange area with the EQ.  I use a bit of EQ with all my phones and earbuds, but to each his own.


----------



## VinMAC

kmhaynes said:


> With good headphones, using EQ to increase the treble area (slightly, I mean, not tons) won't do anything to the midrange unless you simultaneously lower the midrange area with the EQ.  I use a bit of EQ with all my phones and earbuds, but to each his own.



I just tried it again yesterday with the GH2 on my McIntosh tube chain (they are definitely not the worst amplifiers) and I have a different opinion: Of course, the sound can be heard with gently raised highs. As a perfectionist, however, you notice at the same time that the mid-tone becomes a bit thinner and lighter and no longer has the magic it did before. In the end I decided to forego the better high frequency brilliance so that the beautiful mid-range is retained.


----------



## Bernard23

Let the serious fun commence!


----------



## gikigill

The warmest Grado in my collection. Leonard Cohen sounds magical on these.


----------



## Bernard23 (Dec 10, 2020)

Well that's interesting! Impressions out of the box, more detail immediately noticeable than 325e, but my goodness a totally different tonal balance, where has the treble gone?! The F cups are not particularly comfy either, so I had tried the stick L cups, lost some bass impact, but still veiled treble. Next the modified Geekria cups (with electrical tape around the outer periphery) and boom! Treble is brighter, though not as bright as 325e, and the bass is OK, it's Grado lean, but it's no worse than the 325e which is OK for me, especially as I use a bit of low bass eq on my player anyway. I think this is similar to @Gippy's conclusions with the Hemp also. I've been alternating the pads and using same tracks, and so far Geekria > L pad >> F pad.
However, here is the interesting thing, put the F pad onto the 325e, and it doesn't kill the treble that much, mids seem similar and bass is enhanced, and seem overall more detailed. 
The 325e + F pad is similar in tonal balance to Hemp + modified Geekria. 
I've got more pads in the post so plenty of options, I just need to burn them in now as I suspect these are going to be awesome!


----------



## Damien Grief

Bernard23 said:


> Well that's interesting! Impressions out of the box, more detail immediately noticeable than 325e, but my goodness a totally different tonal balance, where has the treble gone?! The F cups are not particularly comfy either, so I had tried the stick L cups, lost some bass impact, but still veiled treble. Next the modified Geekria cups (with electrical tape around the outer periphery) and boom! Treble is brighter, though not as bright as 325e, and the bass is OK, it's Grado lean, but it's no worse than the 325e which is OK for me, especially as I use a bit of low bass eq on my player anyway. I think this is similar to @Gippy's conclusions with the Hemp also. I've been alternating the pads and using same tracks, and so far Geekria > L pad >> F pad.
> However, here is the interesting thing, put the F pad onto the 325e, and it doesn't kill the treble that much, mids seem similar and bass is enhanced, and seem overall more detailed.
> The 325e + F pad is similar in tonal balance to Hemp + modified Geekria.
> I've got more pads in the post so plenty of options, I just need to burn them in now as I suspect these are going to be awesome!



Interesting. I tried the L pads on my Hemp and _hated _how that sounded. The F pad is way better to my ears. I thought the headphone sounded more veiled with the L pads on and it lost way too much of the bass response. 

One thing I haven't tried that I'm actually now curious about is how the F pads would do on my PS500e. Might have to give that a go later.


----------



## Bernard23

I've settled on Geekria pad for the time being, but they do need the tape mod, otherwise they're unbearably bright and lean. I've dismissed the L pad as it's too veiled, and sounds odd. I might try the F pad again when I've grown accustomed to the Geekria. One thing is clear though, that they are more detailed and have a more delicate punchy sound than the 325e, whichever pad I use. There are things going on in Pink Floyd's The Wall and Final Cut that I've not heard before, reverb on vocals, and making out what some of the background voices are actually saying. Never has "hello colonel, how are you tonight?" been so clear! Playing Blackberry Smoke on Tidal, and it sounds fantastic, so much energy but it's smooooth. Man these guys have a got a guitar tone to die for (I play guitar so know all about the endless pursuit of "tone"), which I guess is what makes good audio repro kit, it gives you those insights.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Bernard23 said:


> Well that's interesting! Impressions out of the box, more detail immediately noticeable than 325e, but my goodness a totally different tonal balance, where has the treble gone?! The F cups are not particularly comfy either, so I had tried the stick L cups, lost some bass impact, but still veiled treble. Next the modified Geekria cups (with electrical tape around the outer periphery) and boom! Treble is brighter, though not as bright as 325e, and the bass is OK, it's Grado lean, but it's no worse than the 325e which is OK for me, especially as I use a bit of low bass eq on my player anyway. I think this is similar to @Gippy's conclusions with the Hemp also. I've been alternating the pads and using same tracks, and so far Geekria > L pad >> F pad.
> However, here is the interesting thing, put the F pad onto the 325e, and it doesn't kill the treble that much, mids seem similar and bass is enhanced, and seem overall more detailed.
> The 325e + F pad is similar in tonal balance to Hemp + modified Geekria.
> I've got more pads in the post so plenty of options, I just need to burn them in now as I suspect these are going to be awesome!



One thing to consider is to stick with one pad only and listen to it a bit until you are "used" to that sound profile.  I know when I switch headphones back and forth, it's always a shock initially and the things I don't like about them stand out glaringly.  But after a few days, eventually the sharp edges become a bit less in focus and you can appreciate the GOOD parts about the change.  I'm sure some burn in does occur with anything mechanical and flexible (like speaker and headphone drivers), but IMO, mentally adjusting to a sound is a bigger part!  I've not put on my GH2 nor LCD2-CB since I got the Sundaras Tuesday and finding that the initial dry sound is less noticeable and am really appreciating the good parts more.  Can't wait to see how it feels going back to the GH2s haha.


----------



## Halimj7

Halimj7 said:


> Bismillah
> 
> Anyone...If I want a bright headphone with the fastest and tightest bass that is a little soft what would you recommend?


Bump


----------



## kmhaynes

Halimj7 said:


> Anyone...If I want a bright headphone with the fastest and tightest bass that is a little soft what would you recommend?


You might need to define what you mean by "a little soft."  Are you talking about soft feeling pads, or soft sound??


----------



## Bernard23 (Dec 11, 2020)

Noticed something slightly odd, the hemps I received have a really cheap looking and feeling, faux anything headband cover, which is totally unlike the leather one on my 325e. That in itself is unimportant, but all the Google images of them that I checked have a headband that at least looks like the one on the 325e. It looks like an bodged cut down effort from an SR80. It started me wondering if they're genuine, but they sound fantastic, plus I bought them online from a well established UK dealer, so you'd think highly unlikely...


----------



## funkymartyn

Be good to find out if other people have same headband.  I'm sure my gold sr325i  look a little different too.  But maybe mine is because its the 50th anniversary one ?   Soft but don't seem as wide  ?      Also one last thing , get some black tape ...lol


----------



## Bernard23

funkymartyn said:


> Be good to find out if other people have same headband.  I'm sure my gold sr325i  look a little different too.  But maybe mine is because its the 50th anniversary one ?   Soft but don't seem as wide  ?      Also one last thing , get some black tape ...lol


Oh I don't know, I quite like the cool blue look! It goes with the hand made slightly bonkers Grado vibe 😅😅
In other news, more pads have arrived to try out on both sets. I wish my old SR80s were still working as there is much debate in other forums that the Hemp is simply a redressed prestige in wooden clothing, ie identical drivers. I'm not convinced, or my ears aren't anyway. There is too much difference in teble quality between them whatever pads you use for that to be seemingly true, but without the appropriate measurement tools I'm merely guessing.


----------



## YtseJamer (Dec 11, 2020)

Bernard23 said:


> Noticed something slightly odd, the hemps I received have a really cheap looking and feeling, faux anything headband cover, which is totally unlike the leather one on my 325e. That in itself is unimportant, but all the Google images of them that I checked have a headband that at least looks like the one on the 325e. It looks like an bodged cut down effort from an SR80. It started me wondering if they're genuine, but they sound fantastic, plus I bought them online from a well established UK dealer, so you'd think highly unlikely...



The headband on my pair of Hemp is in real leather.  It's not normal, you should contact Grado.


----------



## Bernard23

YtseJamer said:


> The headband on my pair of Hemp is in real leather.  It's not normal, you should contact Grado.



I have already mailed them this morning with a photo comparison. I'll also call the retailer and ask them to check too. At the very least I might get a replacement pair or a partial refund


----------



## funkymartyn

This is my gold sr325i headband ....assume its a good one . Not very wide .   And pic of my senn 580, 600,  foam padding , makes it softer.


----------



## elvergun (Dec 11, 2020)

Bernard23 said:


> Noticed something slightly odd, the hemps I received have a really cheap looking and feeling, faux anything headband cover, which is totally unlike the leather one on my 325e. That in itself is unimportant, but all the Google images of them that I checked have a headband that at least looks like the one on the 325e. It looks like an bodged cut down effort from an SR80. It started me wondering if they're genuine, but they sound fantastic, plus* I bought them online from a well established UK dealer, so you'd think highly unlikely...*



It is more unlikely that Grado made a mistake and put the wrong headband on your headphone.    My theory is that someone bought your pair to compare it to some SR model they owned - he didn't think the Hemp was an upgrade and decided to return it, but he changed the headband before sending it back.

The leather headband costs around $50 (plus shipping), so don't accept anything less than $65.   I would ask for a replacement.

Good luck!!!


----------



## YtseJamer (Dec 11, 2020)

Bernard23 said:


> I have already mailed them this morning with a photo comparison. I'll also call the retailer and ask them to check too. At the very least I might get a replacement pair or a partial refund



Are you sure that your dealer is an 'official' Grado reseller?


----------



## Bernard23 (Dec 11, 2020)

I spoked to the retailer, and they immediately proposed to replace them, but they would also contact Grado to find out that was going on, as they were not happy at all. The retailer is also listed on Grado UK website as an official outlet, so I think it will be sorted out by means of a replacement pair. Although it has no effect on comfort, and looks are unimportant also to me, I'm just concerned with resale value.

Anyhow, back to more interesting stuff, more pads research. Today the Greekia "LL" pads turned up, plus some random ebay sellers version of L pads, which looked absolutely identical in every way to the Greekia L pad....
So, I had a range of pads per the attached image, which I decided to try and rank with both the 325e and the Hemp, of course the big assumption here is that the headband material on the Hemps doesn't adversely affect sound quality  
To put this into context, I see the tonal balance as a simple plane rotating around a central axis, that axis being the mid range. To the left is bass, to the right treble, I'm looking for significant changes in that balance along with any noticeable changes in detail retrieval, and comfort, there are bound to be more subtle effects from different pads. I think the other huge caveat here is that no two heads + ears are the same shape, so position of driver relative to inner and outer ear will be different for each person, so not much point in going into the fine detail of each pad, but maybe useful as a rough guide.

Thanks to @Gippy for providing a concept / template! I tried to put what I recalled from reading that review out of my mind, but obviously it's had an influence

The scoring I've used is based on a scale of -3 to +3 where -ve number are rolled off, and +ve are lifted. For reference, first off is an AKG 550 Mk3 to put into some context! 

Bass = +3
Treble = -3
Proximity n/a for this comparison.

*SR325e*


*Pad**Bass**Treble**Comments*F+2-2Close to AKG territor, veiled, though smooth with huge punch!L-1+2a bit shouty, and uncomfortableGeekria LL+1-1Loses a bit of sparkle, but comfy!Geekria L-2+3Mostly too bright and lean, opposite of F. Even by Grado standards this is extreme.Geekria L + tape+1+1Best compromise tonally, could experiment with tape position etc


*Hemp*


*Pad**Bass**Treble**Comments*F+2-3Not for me, too veiled and no delicacyL-1+1Better than the F pad,Geekria LL+10Good bass, but ever so slightly recessed treble loses sparkle. Did I mention comfort?Geekria L-2+3Ugh, almost as bad as with the 325eGeekria L + tape+1+2My favourite so far, best balance of soundstage, bass level, and open top end.

Given the cost of Geekria pads, it's worth buying a set of each (I haven't tried their G pad yet) given how big a difference they have on the tonal balance. I couldn't reliably detect much of a difference in detail levels, and unfortunately my wife is not sufficiently interested in helping with a blind A/B experiment!
I would add that the pads have a similar overall effect on both phones, which are at different ends of the Grado spectrum. For me, the Hemp with stock pads is a bit dull sounding, lacking in sparkle, the Geekria with blue tape offer a more pleasant balance, which is best described as a more detailed and sophisticated presentation than the 325e on stock L pads. The treble is as sparkly, but smoother, the bass is stronger, and overall more detailed. I like the Hemps a lot, but are they worth the extra over the 325e, given what I can affect with pad changes; that's a more difficult and less clear cut answer.


----------



## Bernard23 (Dec 11, 2020)

A bit more data, this is my DSP optimisation for Hemp with F pad, and AKG 550, so two extremes for me!. Modifying the F pad works really well, probably shouldn't be surprised by that.


----------



## funkymartyn

Thanks for your info.  I might pick up a set of the geek LL soon.  I already have the geek L , on my sr325i  and iv put some tape around them.  I also have the larger geek  G pads .  Very comfy with more bass.   My original  grado  L  on my sr225   I have taped also , one to try the sound , and also to strengthen them,  as getting old.


----------



## funkymartyn

Bernard which are the geek LL  on a/zon.  I can see my L ...then they have a set at £11. White box.  And a set at £10.50  showing no box but says comfy ?   Both look similar.


----------



## Bernard23 (Dec 11, 2020)

funkymartyn said:


> Bernard which are the geek LL  on a/zon.  I can see my L ...then they have a set at £11. White box.  And a set at £10.50  showing no box but says comfy ?   Both look similar.


https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0155XZJ4I/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_xFa1FbCV1KD8W?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

This doesn't help, but I've just plugged in my 325e and into my LG V30 using the open wire / infinite resistance trick to open up the full power, the 325e sounded good on stock pads, but the hemps on F pads are another level. Surely output impedance isn't that important? The difference between both as sold is bigger on my phone.
Maybe hemp is best suited to low voltage / output impedance opp amps, but I'm more impressed with them on my phone than my marantz. My 325e sound rubbish on my phone if that's important... Maybe I've just had too much wine and my ears are cooked, but until now I've been happy to stick the BASN in my ears late at night etc, but these hemps are killing them.


----------



## Halimj7

kmhaynes said:


> You might need to define what you mean by "a little soft."  Are you talking about soft feeling pads, or soft sound??


Fast, bright with a soft bass impact that is still articulate please. Thanks.


----------



## Bernard23

Halimj7 said:


> Fast, bright with a soft bass impact that is still articulate please. Thanks.


There are 3 questions to ask first; 
how much is your budget?
Who is approving your budget? 
What have you got as a reference?


----------



## Halimj7

Bernard23 said:


> There are 3 questions to ask first;
> how much is your budget?
> Who is approving your budget?
> What have you got as a reference?


Unlimited budget 
I approve my own budget
The fastest headphones I have heard are the AccousticResearch AR-H1 and Abyss Diana v1 
my current gear: Sony ZX300 and TA-ZA1hes DAC/AMP
Thanks.


----------



## Bernard23

Halimj7 said:


> Unlimited budget
> I approve my own budget
> The fastest headphones I have heard are the AccousticResearch AR-H1 and Abyss Diana v1
> my current gear: Sony ZX300 and TA-ZA1hes DAC/AMP
> Thanks.


How do you define fast?


----------



## Halimj7

Bernard23 said:


> How do you define fast?


Fast transient attack and minimal decay


----------



## Philimon

Halimj7 said:


> Fast transient attack and minimal decay



RAAL or Stax? See other forum for “burst response” measurements.


----------



## Halimj7

Philimon said:


> RAAL or Stax? See other forum for “burst response” measurements.


I heard that the original 1266 is faster than all the stax cans. How do Grados compare? Thanks.


----------



## uncletim (Dec 11, 2020)

I picked up some RS2e's and ordered the beautifulaudio hybrids.

who can install the beautifulaudio cable adapter on them here in the US? I want to try them balanced on the ZX507.

is there another mod for replaceable cables?

unless I just replace the 3.5 SE with 4.4? then they are married to Sony.

I also want to try a pair of GS3000e.


----------



## elira

uncletim said:


> unless I just replace the 3.5 SE with 4.4? then they are married to Sony.


I paid Moon Audio to do that mod on my Hemps. The 4.4mm is very convenient you can use an adapter to any other termination while keeping it reasonably small. I like it for portable stuff. If you are good with a soldering iron you can replace the plug yourself.


----------



## god-bluff

Bernard23 said:


> Noticed something slightly odd, the hemps I received have a really cheap looking and feeling, faux anything headband cover, which is totally unlike the leather one on my 325e. That in itself is unimportant, but all the Google images of them that I checked have a headband that at least looks like the one on the 325e. It looks like an bodged cut down effort from an SR80. It started me wondering if they're genuine, but they sound fantastic, plus I bought them online from a well established UK dealer, so you'd think highly unlikely...


If you look on the Grado UK site you'll find tucked away in the specs the following statement: 

'Grado UK Hemp Headphones are vegan friendly vinyl headbands not the leather headband shown' 

We are truly blessed in this country to have such ethical people making decisions on our behalf and not even charging a penny extra for the privilege?!? 

Just one reason I chose the classic RS2e instead. Send them back!


----------



## Bernard23

god-bluff said:


> If you look on the Grado UK site you'll find tucked away in the specs the following statement:
> 
> 'Grado UK Hemp Headphones are vegan friendly vinyl headbands not the leather headband shown'
> 
> ...


I read that too, but it's contrary to all of the official images and also other owners.


----------



## Rebel Chris

Whats up with vegan headphones? Whats next? Only Wood from already dead trees?


----------



## uncletim

elira said:


> I paid Moon Audio to do that mod on my Hemps. The 4.4mm is very convenient you can use an adapter to any other termination while keeping it reasonably small. I like it for portable stuff. If you are good with a soldering iron you can replace the plug yourself.



possible to go to single-ended from balanced with an adapter? I figured it would have to stay balanced. 4.4 to XLR etc. my desktop amp is SE. 

I'd like to find someone other than Moon Audio, I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Halimj7

Bismillah

can someone help me please? I am looking for a headphone that is bright and fast but not so dynamic (hard hitting in the bass). From memory the 225i was close but lacked definition and clarity especially in the lows. Can you recommend a headphone. I was considering the 325i, ps500e, or ps1000e. Thanks.


----------



## audiobomber

Halimj7 said:


> Bismillah
> 
> can someone help me please? I am looking for a headphone that is bright and fast but not so dynamic (hard hitting in the bass). From memory the 225i was close but lacked definition and clarity especially in the lows. Can you recommend a headphone. I was considering the 325i, ps500e, or ps1000e. Thanks.


I believe the RS2e would match your requirements. Open midrange, very detailed treble, well-defined lows but not heavy.


----------



## Bernard23 (Dec 12, 2020)

Halimj7 said:


> Bismillah
> 
> can someone help me please? I am looking for a headphone that is bright and fast but not so dynamic (hard hitting in the bass). From memory the 225i was close but lacked definition and clarity especially in the lows. Can you recommend a headphone. I was considering the 325i, ps500e, or ps1000e. Thanks.


I can only advise based on my experience that the 325e might fit your requirements, the Hemp might not unless you're happy to use EQ and / or use non standard pads. I'd love to compare the RS2e to the Hemp, as I had to choose between them both. The Hemps sound great with F pads, but I need to add some EQ in the upper mids and treble, which is fine for playing my CD collection, but not good with Tidal, unless I pay for another media player like audirvana or Roon.
If budget is limitless then there are probably other phones than Grado to consider?


----------



## Damien Grief

elira said:


> I paid Moon Audio to do that mod on my Hemps. The 4.4mm is very convenient you can use an adapter to any other termination while keeping it reasonably small. I like it for portable stuff. If you are good with a soldering iron you can replace the plug yourself.



I'd like to do a cable replacement on my Hemps at some point. But I think the only mod I'm going to do in the short term will be to replace the gimbals with metal ones. They look better than the cheap plastic ones it comes with.


----------



## Bernard23

Damien Grief said:


> I'd like to do a cable replacement on my Hemps at some point. But I think the only mod I'm going to do in the short term will be to replace the gimbals with metal ones. They look better than the cheap plastic ones it comes with.


What's the benefit of the cable mod, if it's not a stupid question? I think I'd swap the headband if this one I have is indeed the correct version.


----------



## Damien Grief

Bernard23 said:


> What's the benefit of the cable mod, if it's not a stupid question? I think I'd swap the headband if this one I have is indeed the correct version.



The stock cable is too thick and constantly gets twisted up. I want a generally thinner cable. A lot of people also mod the cable so they can put a detachable one in its place but I don't care about that as much, honestly. I modded my SR225e and put a new cable on that. It's much thinner, lighter, and doesn't bother me as much as the stock one does if it's not seated just right.

Headband is super easy to replace, too. So I'd definitely do that if you're not getting the same band as other people are in the UK.


----------



## Halimj7

audiobomber said:


> I believe the RS2e would match your requirements. Open midrange, very detailed treble, well-defined lows but not heavy.



thanks! I did some further investigation and it looks like it would work for me. Can you or anyone compare the RS2e to the Ps1000e? Thanks.


----------



## Bernard23

Halimj7 said:


> thanks! I did some further investigation and it looks like it would work for me. Can you or anyone compare the RS2e to the Ps1000e? Thanks.


Not the most helpful answer, but it's likely to be somewhere in the last 1000 posts, if not all of them? The search function works pretty well in that respect in my experience.


----------



## Gippy (Dec 12, 2020)

uncletim said:


> possible to go to single-ended from balanced with an adapter? I figured it would have to stay balanced. 4.4 to XLR etc. my desktop amp is SE.



EDIT: Misread your post.

*YES: *Balanced headphone -> SE adapter -> SE jack
*NO:* SE headphone -> balanced "adapter" -> balanced jack

The latter is dangerous and may damage your amp.


----------



## elira

I have been using my Hemps lately and they are amazing, the sound is really impressive and they are not crazy expensive. My chain is Ropieee -> Qutest -> Fluxlab FA-12 (Balanced) -> Hemps. The sound is close to the PS2000e but the weight is way less, so comfort is good in that regard, but they press my ears so after sometime they hurt. Anyway, I’m really happy with them.


----------



## elvergun

elira said:


> I have been using my Hemps lately and they are amazing, the sound is really impressive and they are not crazy expensive. My chain is Ropieee -> Qutest -> Fluxlab FA-12 (Balanced) -> Hemps. The sound is close to the PS2000e but the weight is way less, so comfort is good in that regard, *but they press my ears so after sometime they hurt*. Anyway, I’m really happy with them.



Stretch the headband and reduce the clamping force.


----------



## Bernard23

elvergun said:


> It is more unlikely that Grado made a mistake and put the wrong headband on your headphone.    My theory is that someone bought your pair to compare it to some SR model they owned - he didn't think the Hemp was an upgrade and decided to return it, but he changed the headband before sending it back.
> 
> The leather headband costs around $50 (plus shipping), so don't accept anything less than $65.   I would ask for a replacement.
> 
> Good luck!!!


Then they've got a very convincing label printer. The box was sealed when I received it, so I think that's unlikely.


----------



## god-bluff

Bernard23 said:


> I read that too, but it's contrary to all of the official images and also other owners.


You still bought them though!?! 

Most of the UK HiFi dealers websites I've looked at more clearly state that the UK version is 'vegan friendly' 

If you like them you'll have to live with the cheap plastic headband I think or import a replacement. Even the Sr325 has a leather one.

 It's a ridiculous cheapskate penny pinching decision dressed up as a wonderful righteous statement of ethical animal welfare bo**ox IMHO

Me? Sorry I'm a carnivore, hide is a bi-product of the meat industry, used by man for thousands of years, and I own a pair of beautiful leather headbanded RS2e but each to their own 😉


----------



## zazex

elvergun said:


> Stretch the headband and reduce the clamping force.




Yes, even Grado themselves suggest the "headphone stretch" if they clamp too tightly.


----------



## kilonewt (Dec 13, 2020)

Hola fellow Head-fiers,

Picked  up a pair of Grado SR80e recently after wanting a pair forever. Immediately jumped on upgrading the pads.Put in Geekria L cushions on them and removed the plastic/nylon film over the cups. Looking forward to next step in modding them with wood cups and better cable. Painted the outside in gold.


----------



## fractus2

A new one added to the stable. Using it on the rowing machine for daily pt.


----------



## joseph69

uncletim said:


> I picked up some RS2e's and ordered the beautifulaudio hybrids.
> who can install the beautifulaudio cable adapter on them here in the US? I want to try them balanced on the ZX507.
> is there another mod for replaceable cables? Unless I just replace the 3.5 SE with 4.4? then they are married to Sony.
> I also want to try a pair of GS3000e.


Just replace the 1/8" termination with a 4.4 balanced termination.


----------



## uncletim

joseph69 said:


> Just replace the 1/8" termination with a 4.4 balanced termination.



once they have 4.4 balanced plug, will not be able to use them on my SE amp? thx


----------



## elira

uncletim said:


> once they have 4.4 balanced plug, will not be able to use them on my SE amp? thx


You will need an adapter. But it’s possible.


----------



## Bernard23

god-bluff said:


> You still bought them though!?!
> 
> Most of the UK HiFi dealers websites I've looked at more clearly state that the UK version is 'vegan friendly'
> 
> ...


I read it after I'd bought them. As I stated previously, I couldn't care less what they're made of, I was just concerned they're not fake copies!


----------



## elvergun

god-bluff said:


> You still bought them though!?!
> 
> *Most of the UK HiFi dealers websites I've looked at more clearly state that the UK version is 'vegan friendly'*
> 
> ...



No kidding.   It's like a top of the line Range Rover only offered with hubcaps.


----------



## VinMAC

Bernard23 said:


> I spoked to the retailer, and they immediately proposed to replace them, but they would also contact Grado to find out that was going on, as they were not happy at all. The retailer is also listed on Grado UK website as an official outlet, so I think it will be sorted out by means of a replacement pair. Although it has no effect on comfort, and looks are unimportant also to me, I'm just concerned with resale value.
> 
> Anyhow, back to more interesting stuff, more pads research. Today the Greekia "LL" pads turned up, plus some random ebay sellers version of L pads, which looked absolutely identical in every way to the Greekia L pad....
> So, I had a range of pads per the attached image, which I decided to try and rank with both the 325e and the Hemp, of course the big assumption here is that the headband material on the Hemps doesn't adversely affect sound quality
> ...



Since my new RS2e is still in the burn-in phase, I tried the Geekria L and LL ear pads on my GS1000i and the GH2: The Geekria pads are softer and therefore more comfortable than the firmer Grado pads. The Geekria are also significantly more coarse-pored than the Grados. However, both Geekrias were much less precise in sound on both headphones. Everything sounded washed out somehow. The Grado OEM pads had the more accurate bass, more realistic mids and a clearer and shinier treble. I suspect that the different Grado material has a significant effect on the Grado sound, because the ear pads are also part of the headphones and were included in the sound tuning. I'd rather pay the extra price for the originals.


----------



## EvEst

Has anyone compared the Hemps to the HF3s?  I'm wondering if I should own both or are they close enough that they would be duplicates (I have HF3s which I am really enjoying).


----------



## uncletim

elira said:


> You will need an adapter. But it’s possible.



Thank you, I do see some 1/4" TRS male to 4.4 balanced female adapters. I would have thought the headphone would need some rewiring to go from SE to balanced. having 3.5 jacks on the headphones would be nice.


----------



## elvergun

EvEst said:


> Has anyone compared the Hemps to the HF3s?  I'm wondering if I should own both or are they close enough that they would be duplicates (I have HF3s which I am really enjoying).



They are not duplicates of each other.   I prefer the HF3 (but I hate the cable).

If you are looking for another Grado I suggest the GH2.


----------



## Bernard23

Pads update....

If you can add EQ, then that's the first port of call. No need to change pads, the F pads with EQ are comfy and frankly the Hemps are sublime. The 325e not far behind, and begs the questions are the hemps worth the extra cash, which of course depends on your view of VFM etc. However, if like me you use a vanilla streaming service, then EQ is not an option. After a long weekend of listening, I've settled on following for a longer term evaluation:

SR325e - F pads + the bowl cover that comes with Geekria "LL" pads
Hemps - OEM L pads plus (black!) tape. 

Both are tonally very similar, still a bit lacking in the 1-5KHz region with the hemps, and in sub bass for 325e, but they both sound punchy, as in a gonna punch you in the face presentation. Detail differences still maintained, and comfort marginally improved on both. The challenge now is stop fiddling, though I have two pad configurations, one for Tidal, and one for Musicbee (with EQ), for which I go back to stock pads.


----------



## durhammathguy (Dec 13, 2020)

*Why can't I quit you?*

My head-fi journey started about 8 years ago, and the first headphones I really dug were the SR80, from which I eventually upgraded to the SR325e.

Since then, I've had a pair of Audeze that crapped out, Sennheisers that sounded great but somehow missed the front end of the notes (slow transients?  IDK), and am now primarily using Sundara, which is outstanding.  In every case, I find the replacement to be superior to the Grado overall (or else I wouldn't have bought it).  After a couple of months, I think about selling the SR325e, but as soon as I plug it back in, I remember what I loved so much about it.  Yeah, they can get little sibilant at times, but nothing else I've tried comes so close to the feeling of having music playing in the room around you instead of straight into your head.

After switching back to my Sundara, I find that the timbre is a little better (ie. the tone of instruments is closer to real life, which is important to me as an orchestral musician), and while slightly bright, they never get harsh as the SR325e can at times. 

However, there is just something missing.  They rarely give me goosebumps the way Grado's can.  They don't give me the _feeling_ of listening to live music.  After a few days, I find that the sparkle just starts to feel like excessive brightness, and that the low end is a little bit lacking, so I switch back to my new acquisition and acknowledge its overall superiority.  But I still can't bring myself to part with my SR325e.  There is just something so special about it.

So, seriously, where can I go from here?  What headphone, Grado or otherwise, can combine the timbre/tone of HD650 or Sundara, with the open quality of the SR325e?  HD800?  GS1000?  Is it even possible?


----------



## Bernard23

durhammathguy said:


> *Why can't I quit you?*
> 
> My head-fi journey started about 8 years ago, and the first headphones I really dug were the SR80, from which I eventually upgraded to the SR325e.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a sensible start is to listen to Hemp and the RS2e. similar price and step up from the 325e, but diverging tonal paths. if the RS2e are as resolving as the hemp (and I suspect that they are better, rather than worse) then they are both a step up from the 325e tonally and also musically. I've read that the hemps are chilled, laid back even; but these things are relative, personally they sound as fast as 352e, and certainly way more exciting than my other non Grado phones. Remember the pads make a big difference to all of them, as does the source.


----------



## elvergun

durhammathguy said:


> *So, seriously, where can I go from here? * What headphone, Grado or otherwise, can combine the timbre/tone of HD650 or Sundara, with the open quality of the SR325e?  HD800?  GS1000?  Is it even possible?



Perhaps a Hemp (less bright than the SR325e), a GH2 or a PS500e.   You can also try the RS2e, but that one is brighter than the other 3 I mentioned (not as bright as the SR325e though).   

The RS2e is the best Grado I own.


----------



## YtseJamer (Dec 13, 2020)

durhammathguy said:


> So, seriously, where can I go from here?  What headphone, Grado or otherwise, can combine the timbre/tone of HD650 or Sundara, with the open quality of the SR325e?



You should try the Hemp if you like the HD650.


----------



## joseph69

uncletim said:


> once they have 4.4 balanced plug, will not be able to use them on my SE amp? thx


As @elira mentioned, you can buy an adapter to use them single ended after terminating them in a balanced configuration.



uncletim said:


> Thank you, I do see some 1/4" TRS male to 4.4 balanced female adapters. I would have thought the headphone would need some rewiring to go from SE to balanced. having 3.5 jacks on the headphones would be nice.


No, you can't use a single ended adapter to convert to balanced. You need to rewire (at the termination) for a balanced connection.
But again, you can use an adapter to convert balanced to single ended, just not the other way around.


----------



## uncletim

joseph69 said:


> As @elira mentioned, you can buy an adapter to use them single ended after terminating them in a balanced configuration.
> 
> 
> No, you can't use a single ended adapter to convert to balanced. You need to rewire (at the termination) for a balanced connection.
> But again, you can use an adapter to convert balanced to single ended, just not the other way around.



Thank you, that is what I had in mind. going to wait for the beatifulaudio hybrids and see how I like them before any other changes.


----------



## joseph69

uncletim said:


> Thank you, that is what I had in mind. going to wait for the beatifulaudio hybrids and see how I like them before any other changes.


You're welcome.


----------



## Damien Grief

elvergun said:


> Perhaps a Hemp (less bright than the SR325e), a GH2 or a PS500e.   You can also try the RS2e, but that one is brighter than the other 3 I mentioned (not as bright as the SR325e though).
> 
> The RS2e is the best Grado I own.



One day I will try a RS2e. Not sure I want to spend on it given I have the Hemp and a PS500e already though.



YtseJamer said:


> You should try the Hemp if you like the HD650.



Seconding this. I have the HD6XX as my main daily headphone (which is basically a 650) and the Hemp is easily my favorite Grado. I like it more than the PS500e I've had for a while now, too.


----------



## hottyson

durhammathguy said:


> *Why can't I quit you?*
> -snip-
> After a couple of months, I think about selling the SR325e, but as soon as I plug it back in, I remember what I loved so much about it.  Yeah, they can get little sibilant at times, but nothing else I've tried comes so close to the feeling of having music playing in the room around you instead of straight into your head.
> -snip-
> ...


*I like my Grado SR225e so much that I also bought the Grado SR325e. I only really use them on tubes though because as you said they are a bit sibilant and harsh. Funny enough, I plugged my old SR225 (not e) in and found that old Grado sound actually better than these newer revisions. Yes, it was less sparkly than the newer Grado but much more relaxing to use not having to deal with the harshness. If you get the chance to hear some of the old vintage SR225 on tubes, you might enjoy it more.*


----------



## Bernard23

hottyson said:


> *I like my Grado SR225e so much that I also bought the Grado SR325e. I only really use them on tubes though because as you said they are a bit sibilant and harsh. Funny enough, I plugged my old SR225 (not e) in and found that old Grado sound actually better than these newer revisions. Yes, it was less sparkly than the newer Grado but much more relaxing to use not having to deal with the harshness. If you get the chance to hear some of the old vintage SR225 on tubes, you might enjoy it more.*


I'd recommend trying the 325e with the flat hemp F pad (when they become available), it cures the harsh treble on some tracks. They become more like the Hemp, though still brighter overall and not as lucid.


----------



## carboncopy

I jost got today the Fiio Q5s. Since my RS2e has 4.4 pentacon termination I am able to use it’s balanced output. So far very nice! No noise and enough drive even in low gain setting.

I am struggling however with the optical connection to my xbox one. Could be the super cheap Hama cable, I don’t know.


----------



## EvEst

elvergun, thanks for the recommendation.  I'm not crazy about the HF3 cable either, but I like everything else about it.


----------



## Bernard23

Reply from Armour Home (service for Grado UK) the phones are legit, but the Hemps they have with them have the leather headband, upon their advice I've forwarded my question to Grado support in the UK. The thick plottens....


----------



## Bernard23

Does anyone know how similar in depth the Geekria S pad is compared to the F pad? I really like the F pad off my Hemps on my 325e, as it tames the bright top by a couple of dB and boosts the mid bass as well. I'm now using the Hemps with F pads with EQ when listening to FLAC files, and they are really good, it's a huge sound, big impact so kick drums, toms etc really do pound you, but the midrange still retains the iron fist in a velvet glove approach. I've concluded that the Geekria L pads without EQ are close, but because the ear is further from the driver, they lose some of that impact, and start sounding a bit too polite. I'm learning to live with a recessed treble on Tidal using F pads for shorter listening periods, if only Tidal had a built in DSP.


----------



## funkymartyn

Bernard23 said:


> Reply from Armour Home (service for Grado UK) the phones are legit, but the Hemps they have with them have the leather headband, upon their advice I've forwarded my question to Grado support in the UK. The thick plottens....


Good to see your pads update above and that you found some black tape. Lol


----------



## audiobomber (Dec 15, 2020)

For anyone who finds their Grados a bit bright, there's an inexpensive solution you should try:
https://www.amazon.com/Protectors-Wireless-Headphones-Headsets-1-57-3-14/dp/B07VRZ7BRT/ref=sr_1_3?crid=2P5GYVR5WLDU2&dchild=1&keywords=jarmor+earpads+sweater+cover+protectors&qid=1608053284&sprefix=jarmor+,aps,343&sr=8-3
These covers over S or L cushions tame the upper treble a touch and make the sound warmer. They also improve comfort, especially with the L pads. They do compromise a touch on the famous Grado clarity, but it can be a worthwhile tradeoff, depending on your gear and preferences.


----------



## Bernard23

funkymartyn said:


> Good to see your pads update above and that you found some black tape. Lol


I now have a set of L pads with black tape, geekria with blue tape and geekria with black tape. I swear that black tape sounds better! 
I have also had confirmation that UK versions of the Hemps do indeed come fitted with the ugly cheap looking vinyl headband, so polluting the planet with an unnatural material instead of using a perfectly usable and sustainable natural animal hide.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

Looks like I'll be joining the Grado fan club as of yesterday ~ grabbed a Hemp!


----------



## elira

Sebastien Chiu said:


> Looks like I'll be joining the Grado fan club as of yesterday ~ grabbed a Hemp!


I believe Hemps are nice start Grado. Their sound signature is Grado like, but they are less aggressive and have good amounts of low end.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

elira said:


> I believe Hemps are nice start Grado. Their sound signature is Grado like, but they are less aggressive and have good amounts of low end.



That's pretty much a perfect one-sentence explanation of why I got them. 

I'm also in Colorado, so owning a headphone called the hemp is a pretty much a moral obligation as a native.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Sebastien Chiu said:


> That's pretty much a perfect one-sentence explanation of why I got them.
> 
> I'm also in Colorado, so owning a headphone called the hemp is a pretty much a moral obligation as a native.



Ha hey man.  Been a long time since we used to play CS 10+ years ago.  Crazy running into you here!  Enjoy, Grados are addicting!


----------



## kilonewt

CS bringing people together online as always


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

kilonewt said:


> CS bringing people together online as always



Yup.  Really strange coincidence.  We were in the same CS:Source clan (if that doesn't age me then I don't know what will!) at least 10-12 years ago.  Haven't really talked any since!


----------



## Kike6685

Hi guys
I need your advice. I have fostex th900, hifiman ananda and grado gh2. This is my first grado. 
It took a long time to acquire a grade because I was afraid of its treble but when they told me that gh2 is softer I decided to try.
I love his signature so much that I've only been with him for 3 weeks and I'm already considering a totl of the brand.
The gs3000e grade catches my attention, they use the same wood and I think they can have a similar profile but with more resolution and soundstage. Where I like the gh2 the most is in rock, they have punch and guitars and vocals sound great.
Do you recommend the gs3000e or do you think there is another more suitable model or should I stay with the gh2?
Cheers!!


----------



## elvergun (Dec 15, 2020)

audiobomber said:


> For anyone who finds their Grados a bit bright, there's an inexpensive solution you should try:
> https://www.amazon.com/Protectors-Wireless-Headphones-Headsets-1-57-3-14/dp/B07VRZ7BRT/ref=sr_1_3?crid=2P5GYVR5WLDU2&dchild=1&keywords=jarmor+earpads+sweater+cover+protectors&qid=1608053284&sprefix=jarmor+,aps,343&sr=8-3
> These covers over S or L cushions tame the upper treble a touch and make the sound warmer. They also improve comfort, especially with the L pads. They do compromise a touch on the famous Grado clarity, but it can be a worthwhile tradeoff, depending on your gear and preferences.



I find that these covers do not change the signature at all.   Perhaps your ears are better than mine and you are able to pick up some difference. 

Maybe other members who own these covers can give us their opinion.  

I use them on all my Grado headphones (except my GH2 which has G pads) for the improved comfort.


----------



## Gippy (Dec 15, 2020)

The GH2 and GS3000e use the same wood but I wouldn't really call the GS3000e the "big brother". The GS3000e uses a completely different driver and has the midbass hump at a different frequency range. There's a chance you'll actually prefer the GH2 over it and have buyer's remorse. Always audition first. What the cocobolo does in the GS3000e is make it the lushest sounding of the Statement line, as the GS1000e and GS2000e are freakin' banshees. You might want to hunt for a GS1000i because that felt more like "GH2 but wider" to me. The GS1000i used Grado's older 40mm driver so it'll sound more familiar to you than the e-series Statement models.


----------



## Kike6685

[QUOTE = "Gippy, publicación: 16039885, miembro: 464610"]
El GH2 y el GS3000e usan la misma madera, pero yo realmente no llamaría al GS3000e el "hermano mayor". El GS3000e utiliza un controlador completamente diferente y tiene la joroba de medios bajos en un rango de frecuencia diferente. Existe la posibilidad de que prefieras la GH2 a ella y te arrepientas del comprador. Siempre haga una audición primero. Lo que hace el cocobolo en el GS3000e es convertirlo en el sonido más exuberante de la línea Statement, ya que el GS1000e y el GS2000e son malditos banshees. Es posible que desee buscar una GS1000i porque me pareció más "GH2 pero más ancha". El GS1000i utilizó el controlador de 40 mm más antiguo de Grado, por lo que le resultará más familiar que los modelos Statement de la serie e.
[/CITAR]
H
¿Cómo cambia principalmente el gs3009e del gh2?
¿Tiene menos impacto?
¿No funciona tan bien en rock?
Salud


Gippy said:


> The GH2 and GS3000e use the same wood but I wouldn't really call the GS3000e the "big brother". The GS3000e uses a completely different driver and has the midbass hump at a different frequency range. There's a chance you'll actually prefer the GH2 over it and have buyer's remorse. Always audition first. What the cocobolo does in the GS3000e is make it the lushest sounding of the Statement line, as the GS1000e and GS2000e are freakin' banshees. You might want to hunt for a GS1000i because that felt more like "GH2 but wider" to me. The GS1000i used Grado's older 40mm driver so it'll sound more familiar to you than the e-series Statement models.


Hi
How does the gs300e mainly change from gh2?
Has it less impact?
Doesn't it work so well in rock?
Cheers


----------



## audiobomber

elvergun said:


> I find that these covers do not change the signature at all.   Perhaps your ears are better than mine and you are able to pick up some difference.
> 
> Maybe other members who own these covers can give us their opinion.
> 
> I use them on all my Grado headphones (except my GH2 which has G pads) for the improved comfort.


I have the GH4 and SR60, a friend has the RS2e and SR80e. We both hear the same thing, slightly closed in and slightly warmer sound.


----------



## VinMAC

Kike6685 said:


> [QUOTE = "Gippy, publicación: 16039885, miembro: 464610"]
> El GH2 y el GS3000e usan la misma madera, pero yo realmente no llamaría al GS3000e el "hermano mayor". El GS3000e utiliza un controlador completamente diferente y tiene la joroba de medios bajos en un rango de frecuencia diferente. Existe la posibilidad de que prefieras la GH2 a ella y te arrepientas del comprador. Siempre haga una audición primero. Lo que hace el cocobolo en el GS3000e es convertirlo en el sonido más exuberante de la línea Statement, ya que el GS1000e y el GS2000e son malditos banshees. Es posible que desee buscar una GS1000i porque me pareció más "GH2 pero más ancha". El GS1000i utilizó el controlador de 40 mm más antiguo de Grado, por lo que le resultará más familiar que los modelos Statement de la serie e.
> [/CITAR]
> H
> ...



I have the GH2 and I tested the GS3000e for two weaks at home. For me the GH2 has much more bass and impact. For rock I think the GH2 is clearly the better choice. My old GS1000i has more bass and treble than the GS3000e imo.


----------



## Bernard23

VinMAC said:


> I have the GH2 and I tested the GS3000e for two weaks at home. For me the GH2 has much more bass and impact. For rock I think the GH2 is clearly the better choice. My old GS1000i has more bass and treble than the GS3000e imo.


How does GH2 compare to Hemp (for impact?) I've already thought about adding RS2e to my collection, but I suspect they are sideways step from Hemp, and closer to that more traditional Grado tonal balance.


----------



## Bernard23

I was thinking, all these questions about the subtle, maybe not so subtle differences between each model, it would be really useful to have a tone map of the complete range. A simple graphic or even a matrix that highlights the key technical differences (eg drivers, pads, bowl and cup material etc etc), and their respective tonal characteristics. I'm sure I've seen something like that, possibly in head-fi somewhere?


----------



## VinMAC

Bernard23 said:


> I was thinking, all these questions about the subtle, maybe not so subtle differences between each model, it would be really useful to have a tone map of the complete range. A simple graphic or even a matrix that highlights the key technical differences (eg drivers, pads, bowl and cup material etc etc), and their respective tonal characteristics. I'm sure I've seen something like that, possibly in head-fi somewhere?



Have you noticed this? https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hug...ur-own-comparisons-here-thanks-giogio.808325/

I think Hemp and GH2 sound pretty similar in terms of the full and punchy sound. The GH2 is said to have a slightly more present treble than the Hemp.

I just burned in an RS2e but after a first impression I can say that it is an optimal addition to my GH2 because it has a lot more high frequency energy and plays more transparently than the GH2 (@elvergun Thanks for your good tip with the RS2e!) and so with a slightly different sound image is a good addition to my GH2 depending on the music you are listening to. In my opinion, an owner of the Hemp does not necessarily have to have the GH2, because both should sound very similar.


----------



## Bernard23

VinMAC said:


> Have you noticed this? https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hug...ur-own-comparisons-here-thanks-giogio.808325/
> 
> I think Hemp and GH2 sound pretty similar in terms of the full and punchy sound. The GH2 is said to have a slightly more present treble than the Hemp.
> 
> I just burned in an RS2e but after a first impression I can say that it is an optimal addition to my GH2 because it has a lot more high frequency energy and plays more transparently than the GH2 (@elvergun Thanks for your good tip with the RS2e!) and so with a slightly different sound image is a good addition to my GH2 depending on the music you are listening to. In my opinion, an owner of the Hemp does not necessarily have to have the GH2, because both should sound very similar.


Thank you, that's the one!
Useful advice on GH2, I'd rather a very different sounding pair, hence my interest in the RS2e.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Finally got loaned GH2 that I able to take home. As great as I remembered.

About Gh2 vs Hemp, GH2 has more airy feeling, a bit more relax in presentation, a bit sweeter in tonality, and better bass definition.

Hemp is more forward, with darker treble, fuller midrange, less soundstage (especially depth presentation), more aggressive bass punch, but less extension.

I just went back from work, and need some time to relax, so tonight GH2 is my winner choice.


----------



## uncletim (Dec 16, 2020)

I see a used GH2 with removable cables, was that an option on stock models?

what did the GH2 sell for?


----------



## clundbe1

Bernard23 said:


> Does anyone know how similar in depth the Geekria S pad is compared to the F pad? I really like the F pad off my Hemps on my 325e, as it tames the bright top by a couple of dB and boosts the mid bass as well. I'm now using the Hemps with F pads with EQ when listening to FLAC files, and they are really good, it's a huge sound, big impact so kick drums, toms etc really do pound you, but the midrange still retains the iron fist in a velvet glove approach. I've concluded that the Geekria L pads without EQ are close, but because the ear is further from the driver, they lose some of that impact, and start sounding a bit too polite. I'm learning to live with a recessed treble on Tidal using F pads for shorter listening periods, if only Tidal had a built in DSP.


I guess I have to dig up my golden 325 from grave and try the flats on them..


----------



## elvergun

uncletim said:


> what did the GH2 sell for?


They sold for $650.   How much are they asking for the GH2 you saw?    



uncletim said:


> I see a used GH2 with removable cables*, was that an option on stock models?*


I wish.


----------



## uncletim (Dec 16, 2020)

elvergun said:


> They sold for $650.   How much are they asking for the GH2 you saw?
> 
> 
> I wish.



they are in UK about $730usd, but mixed pictures show removable and attached cable. seller not accepting messages.

I added the pics in my message above ^

nice mod whoever did it.

I like the idea of the larger G pads, right now have RS2e, wonder which would be closest GS1000e/2000e/3000e?


----------



## elira

uncletim said:


> I see a used GH2 with removable cables, was that an option on stock models?
> 
> what did the GH2 sell for?


It might be a moon audio mod, those are expensive.


----------



## elvergun

uncletim said:


> they are in UK about $730usd, but mixed pictures show removable and attached cable. seller not accepting messages.
> 
> I added the pics in my message above ^
> 
> ...





elira said:


> *It might be a moon audio mod*, those are expensive.



Agreed.

The price is not bad at all if they are a Moon Audio mod.   I would ask the seller to send you pictures of the headphone that is for sale since those pictures seem to be from the Moon Audio web site.   I would only pay  $730  if it is in good condition.


----------



## uncletim

elvergun said:


> Agreed.
> 
> The price is not bad at all if they are a Moon Audio mod.   I would ask the seller to send you pictures of the headphone that is for sale since those pictures seem to be from the Moon Audio web site.   I would only pay  $730  if it is in good condition.


agreed, I'd be interested, but seller not recieving messages and there are pictures of both modded and unmodded versions. if those are stock pics from moon audio, I would have to contact first.


----------



## Gippy

VinMAC said:


> I have the GH2 and I tested the GS3000e for two weaks at home. For me the GH2 has much more bass and impact. For rock I think the GH2 is clearly the better choice. My old GS1000i has more bass and treble than the GS3000e imo.



I still think the GS3000e is the better headphone of the two but it's real finicky with source gear. I had to spend an extra $3k upgrading my gear, plus massage it with different settings to make it come out on top. Bonesy Jonesy in this thread loves his GS3000e but he's using a Chord DAVE + M Scaler which totals $20k. Besides the 6k peak, it also sounds smoother, but that may be a detriment if your music is brickwalled. The frequency peaks of lower-end Grado models may provide the illusion of greater dynamic range, which makes poor sources sound "better". It's the age-old debate of accuracy vs. musicality. If you audition the GS3000e expecting it to be leagues better than the Hemp/GH2/GH4 you're going to be disappointed. It's the extra refinement that makes the GS3000e what it is, which may ultimately be boring to those who expected greater dynamics.


----------



## VinMAC

Gippy said:


> I still think the GS3000e is the better headphone of the two but it's real finicky with source gear. I had to spend an extra $3k upgrading my gear, plus massage it with different settings to make it come out on top. Bonesy Jonesy in this thread loves his GS3000e but he's using a Chord DAVE + M Scaler which totals $20k. Besides the 6k peak, it also sounds smoother, but that may be a detriment if your music is brickwalled. The frequency peaks of lower-end Grado models may provide the illusion of greater dynamic range, which makes poor sources sound "better". It's the age-old debate of accuracy vs. musicality. If you audition the GS3000e expecting it to be leagues better than the Hemp/GH2/GH4 you're going to be disappointed. It's the extra refinement that makes the GS3000e what it is, which may ultimately be boring to those who expected greater dynamics.



I don't think I need to upgrade my system anymore (McIntosh MCD 500 and MHA150 and McIntosh C22 restored from 1967 and MC225 restored from 1964). It depends a lot on the music you hear. The GS3000e can definitely convince for classical music and jazz. For rock and blues, however, it lacks the punch and dynamics that the GH2 and, by the way, the much brighter RS2e have. It may be that this also comes from the peaks in the frequency response. I think that the distance from the driver to the ear, which is much smaller with the On Ears, also plays a role. I'm always amazed at the breathtaking dynamics that Grado On Ears have across all frequency ranges.

In 2008 I got my first Grado, the GS1000. The PS1000 and GS1000i followed later. I had never considered the on-ear Grados because I found them to be significantly more uncomfortable because of the L pads. I had almost written off Grado. Only recently and because of the helpful hints from this thread, I tried the GH2 as the first on-ear device and found that the L pads are not that uncomfortable when you get used to them. The RS2e followed a few days ago and I am absolutely thrilled with the On Ear Grados. My GS1000i, on the other hand, is gathering dust on the headphone stand. Could it be possible that Grado has the most experience with the On Ears? Wasn't Grado's first high-end headphones an on-ear?


----------



## carboncopy

VinMAC said:


> I don't think I need to upgrade my system anymore (McIntosh MCD 500 and MHA150 and McIntosh C22 restored from 1967 and MC225 restored from 1964). It depends a lot on the music you hear. The GS3000e can definitely convince for classical music and jazz. For rock and blues, however, it lacks the punch and dynamics that the GH2 and, by the way, the much brighter RS2e have. It may be that this also comes from the peaks in the frequency response. I think that the distance from the driver to the ear, which is much smaller with the On Ears, also plays a role. I'm always amazed at the breathtaking dynamics that Grado On Ears have across all frequency ranges.
> 
> In 2008 I got my first Grado, the GS1000. The PS1000 and GS1000i followed later. I had never considered the on-ear Grados because I found them to be significantly more uncomfortable because of the L pads. I had almost written off Grado. Only recently and because of the helpful hints from this thread, I tried the GH2 as the first on-ear device and found that the L pads are not that uncomfortable when you get used to them. The RS2e followed a few days ago and I am absolutely thrilled with the On Ear Grados. My GS1000i, on the other hand, is gathering dust on the headphone stand. Could it be possible that Grado has the most experience with the On Ears? Wasn't Grado's first high-end headphones an on-ear?



I feel kinda the same. I wanted to have the best (on paper) Grado, hence I bought the PS2000e. Unless it had some fault it was not as dynamic, punchy as my RS2e. There was absolutely no point keeping them. I am contemplating an RS1e and/or a PS500e just to have my own experience with them. But no G pad model for me. But I do listen to a lot of electronica, funk, indie...


----------



## Bernard23

Gippy said:


> I still think the GS3000e is the better headphone of the two but it's real finicky with source gear. I had to spend an extra $3k upgrading my gear, plus massage it with different settings to make it come out on top. Bonesy Jonesy in this thread loves his GS3000e but he's using a Chord DAVE + M Scaler which totals $20k. Besides the 6k peak, it also sounds smoother, but that may be a detriment if your music is brickwalled. The frequency peaks of lower-end Grado models may provide the illusion of greater dynamic range, which makes poor sources sound "better". It's the age-old debate of accuracy vs. musicality. If you audition the GS3000e expecting it to be leagues better than the Hemp/GH2/GH4 you're going to be disappointed. It's the extra refinement that makes the GS3000e what it is, which may ultimately be boring to those who expected greater dynamics.


Totally agree, I've only recently started using some EQ in my media player, and it's apparent that changing the tonal balance has a big impact on the perceived dynamics and detail at other parts of the unaffected frequency range. I've realised that it's ok to edit music in the way you would a photograph to bring some colour to it, to use the same analogy.


----------



## VinMAC

carboncopy said:


> I feel kinda the same. I wanted to have the best (on paper) Grado, hence I bought the PS2000e. Unless it had some fault it was not as dynamic, punchy as my RS2e. There was absolutely no point keeping them. I am contemplating an RS1e and/or a PS500e just to have my own experience with them. But no G pad model for me. But I do listen to a lot of electronica, funk, indie...



The RS1e shouldn't sound that good. It should have a great spatiality, but a clear drop in bass and treble: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-rs1e-matters-and-impressions.794247/page-16

I heard the PS500e in the store recently. IMO has no chance against the RS2e: In contrast, it sounds dull and not so jumpy. Dynamics and three-dimensionality are much better with the RS2e, which I think is a real price-sounding hit. He plays some headphones over 1000 USD / EUR on the wall.


----------



## rasmushorn

VinMAC said:


> The RS1e shouldn't sound that good. It should have a great spatiality, but a clear drop in bass and treble: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-rs1e-matters-and-impressions.794247/page-16



In defence of the RS1e I think it has a unique place in the Grado line. All Grados have faults in some way and RS1e has it own faults, but none of the other models in the RS- or SR-lines, are as engaging, as intimate and involving me into the music as much as the RS1e.

I had the RS2e on loan for a while but they never really had the same effect as RS1e. Maybe it all depends on the genres I mostly listen to; jazz, classics, blues? RS1e just has a magical and effortless way to let music flow into my brain. So lifelike and real. To me they are worth the extra price compared to RS2e.


----------



## carboncopy

First I wanted to thanks for the advise not to buy an RS1e and one post further I want to buy again


----------



## rasmushorn

carboncopy said:


> First I wanted to thanks for the advise not to buy an RS1e and one post further I want to buy again



Conclusion: See how it suits your taste first by trying it out yourself


----------



## DavidKoron

Just got my WHITE
It sounds very nice, and really comfortable to wear





Oh I love my GRADOs sooooo much


----------



## Nicolas from France

DavidKoron said:


> Just got my WHITE
> It sounds very nice, and really comfortable to wear
> 
> 
> Oh I love my GRADOs sooooo much



I ll be interested to knwo what the White sounds like compare to the GS1000...


----------



## DavidKoron

Nicolas from France said:


> I ll be interested to knwo what the White sounds like compare to the GS1000...


Well, it should be noticed first that my GS1000i has been modulated by myself, using an unusual kind of cushion (called grain connector), and has changed the cable (sommer, the one with yellow sheath), so it would be quite different from the original gski.
However, since you asked, I'll compare with the original gski IN MY MEMORY.
WHITE has a thicker mid, vocal is closer, sounds more energetic (especially male), and this makes the sound stage smaller than gski. The bass of WHITE is a little bit less than gski, it dose not go as deep as gski, but feels more dynamic, you can feel the punch of bass. As for treble, these two are generally the same kind, full of the brightness of the GRADO feature.
In all, gski is REALLY good at playing symphony, and WHITE is really good at playing pop. As the name suggest, it memorializes the Beatles, and of course fit for Beatles--the pop music.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Nicolas from France said:


> I ll be interested to knwo what the White sounds like compare to the GS1000...


The biggest difference  that I notice is with the depth of the earcups. The GS1000 are bigger, and deeper, which makes for a more spacious airy stage. The Whites are more like the "classic" Grado style where the drivers are a lot closer to your ear. They're more immediate and visceral, like having front row seats. GS1000 are like being further back, casually taking it all in. 

I love The Whites for live rock sets. GS1000 I tend to use for jazz or something softer, more intricate.


----------



## knopi (Dec 17, 2020)

What is your experince with connector on Grados, it feels fragile. Something like  you have them on head and you step on cable by mistake. Will survive it without changing sound like channel imbalance etc...?


----------



## reivaj

I have a pair of Alessandro MS2i headphones that I have used throughout the years for many years but not heavy use and are in good condition. I am not sure what price I would put them at as I imagine that they may be due for rewiring but the sound drivers still fantastic. I recently acquired the Denon AH D5200 and it really shames all of my current headphone collection so I  feel less of a desire to keep any of them around. What is a fair price for these cans in good condition? They were retail 300 but not even sure if they are even still a thing. Their website looks exactly the same as all of those years ago and shows the retail of $300 but I could not in good conscious even charge $200 for these. Appreciate any and all input that anyone can provide.


----------



## knopi

What is considered as finest favorite Grado today GH4...?


----------



## elvergun

reivaj said:


> I have a pair of Alessandro MS2i headphones that I have used throughout the years for many years but not heavy use and are in good condition. I am not sure what price I would put them at as I imagine that they may be due for rewiring but the sound drivers still fantastic. I recently acquired the Denon AH D5200 and it really shames all of my current headphone collection so I  feel less of a desire to keep any of them around. What is a fair price for these cans in good condition? They were retail 300 but not even sure if they are even still a thing. Their website looks exactly the same as all of those years ago and shows the retail of $300 but I could not in good conscious even charge $200 for these. Appreciate any and all input that anyone can provide.


I would say that if you want to move them you should ask for around $150.   Why would you not charge $200 for your MS2i?   Are they in bad shape?   If not, you could try for get that amount, but it will take a while to sell them.


----------



## Bernard23

Headbands! Show us your custom headbands, now that I have the official confirmation that UK Hemps have a nasty looking vinyl thing, I'm going to invest in a custom version. the ones I had in mind include:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/194330...BwE&variation0=697386012&variation1=697385996
 in the vintage red maybe (I have a thing about Alfa Romeo and red leather)

https://turbulentlabs.com/shop/grado-leather-headband-camel/

Other colours are unavailable, I also like the coffee one.

Then there's an Italian ebay seller:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Handmade...258461?hash=item1cf0a2639d:g:iCMAAOSwhXBfT3dM

I could of course try the hemp string wrap, but I'm a sucker for cowhide.


----------



## Drokk

I'm so torn!  Staring down the barrel of a few Amazon giftcards this holiday, I was originally thinking about picking up a pair of Anandas as a counterpoint to my Clears, but the Grado-verse looks like a lot of fun.

Seems like I can save a few bucks and pick up a pair of Hemps for a pretty solid intro into what they're all about. Choices choices.


----------



## Bernard23 (Dec 17, 2020)

Drokk said:


> I'm so torn!  Staring down the barrel of a few Amazon giftcards this holiday, I was originally thinking about picking up a pair of Anandas as a counterpoint to my Clears, but the Grado-verse looks like a lot of fun.
> 
> Seems like I can save a few bucks and pick up a pair of Hemps for a pretty solid intro into what they're all about. Choices choices.


Get them. They are a gentle, and impressive introduction to the club, but be warned, Grado are the hotel california  of the headphone world. I'm going to get some rs2e soon, and get my ageing SR80e repaired, and maybe customise with cups, pads, gimbals etc etc.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

[/QUOTE]
 Grado are the hotel california  of the headphone world. 
[/QUOTE]
😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂

*stares at stack of Grado boxes in bedroom*

*queues up Hotel California*

*cant decide which Grados to use*

*puts track on repeat*

*All of them *


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Drokk said:


> I'm so torn!  Staring down the barrel of a few Amazon giftcards this holiday, I was originally thinking about picking up a pair of Anandas as a counterpoint to my Clears, but the Grado-verse looks like a lot of fun.
> 
> Seems like I can save a few bucks and pick up a pair of Hemps for a pretty solid intro into what they're all about. Choices choices.


"A lot of fun" is a good way to think of it.


----------



## Drokk

Joaquin Dinero said:


> "A lot of fun" is a good way to think of it.


Right?  I'll admit I'm also very drawn to the modding aspect. After poking around this thread, I definitely know which way I'm leaning.


----------



## elvergun

Bernard23 said:


> Headbands! Show us your custom headbands, now that I have the official confirmation that UK Hemps have a nasty looking vinyl thing, I'm going to invest in a custom version. the ones I had in mind include:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/194330...BwE&variation0=697386012&variation1=697385996
> in the vintage red maybe (I have a thing about Alfa Romeo and red leather)
> ...



My vote goes to the Italian seller.


----------



## joseph69

Kike6685 said:


> Do you recommend the gs3000e or do you think there is another more suitable model or should I stay with the gh2?


I highly recommend staying right where you are with the GH2. My only suggestion is to buy a pair of Grado G cushions and put them on your GH2 and you'll be set.



Gippy said:


> There's a chance you'll actually prefer the GH2 over it and have buyer's remorse.


I agree 100%


----------



## elvergun

Drokk said:


> Right?  I'll admit I'm also very drawn to the modding aspect. After poking around this thread, I definitely know which way I'm leaning.



Yeah, but you don't want to mod a Hemp.   Pick up an SR225 for dismemberment activities.   

So buy a Hemp...get hooked on the Grado sound...then buy the SR225 and mod that one.   In the end you will own two Grado headphones.       Win, win!!


----------



## Drokk

elvergun said:


> Yeah, but you don't want to mod a Hemp.   Pick up an SR225 for dismemberment activities.
> 
> So buy a Hemp...get hooked on the Grado sound...then buy the SR225 and mod that one.   In the end you will own two Grado headphones.       Win, win!!



Sounds like a plan!


----------



## kmhaynes

joseph69 said:


> I highly recommend staying right where you are with the GH2. My only suggestion is to buy a pair of Grado G cushions and put them on your GH2 and you'll be set.


100% agree with you there on the GH2 + G cushions combo (although, my G cushions are 3rd party, not Geekria).  Listening to Tool "Fear Inoculum" right now -- drums are huge, meaty, deep and very accurate sounding.  Adam Jones' Les Paul absolutely screams on "Tempest."  But to me, live small-club jazz with the G cushions is probably the best combo for that pads -- the airy-ness and space is so immersive.  I would be interested in a comparison vs the RS2e, but everything I've read about the RS2e vs GH2 leads me to think I would stick with the GH2.


----------



## reivaj

elvergun said:


> I would say that if you want to move them you should ask for around $150.   Why would you not charge $200 for your MS2i?   Are they in bad shape?   If not, you could try for get that amount, but it will take a while to sell them.


They are pictured below. They could probably benefit from new ear cushions and maybe a recabling since they like to twist. I guess I was just viewing them in depreciating value like many things do. I do admit that it is always magical listening to any music with a guitar using these cans. Just put them on and became conflicted after hearing that grado magic. Just the twang of the guitars. The treble doesn't bother me and the forward presentation and the energy is so nice... I still think I will end up selling them.


----------



## elvergun

reivaj said:


> They are pictured below. They could probably benefit from new ear cushions and maybe a recabling since they like to twist. I guess I was just viewing them in depreciating value like many things do. I do admit that it is always magical listening to any music with a guitar using these cans. Just put them on and became conflicted after hearing that grado magic. Just the twang of the guitars. The treble doesn't bother me and the forward presentation and the energy is so nice... I still think I will end up selling them.



They look to be in great shape.  I think that $200 is not out of the question, but you will have to wait for a buyer.  If you ask for $150 you should be able to sell it faster.   A used SR325 goes for around that price.   

I owned an  MS2 for around 10 years.  I went crazy and I sold it, only to regret it soon after, so I purchased an SR325e (which was too bright).  

My advice to you is to keep it...or you might miss it like I did.   What the heck can you buy with $150 nowadays?   Certainly nothing that sounds as good as an MS2.


----------



## VinMAC

VinMAC said:


> The RS1e shouldn't sound that good. It should have a great spatiality, but a clear drop in bass and treble: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-rs1e-matters-and-impressions.794247/page-16
> 
> I heard the PS500e in the store recently. IMO has no chance against the RS2e: In contrast, it sounds dull and not so jumpy. Dynamics and three-dimensionality are much better with the RS2e, which I think is a real price-sounding hit. He plays some headphones over 1000 USD / EUR on the wall.





rasmushorn said:


> In defence of the RS1e I think it has a unique place in the Grado line. All Grados have faults in some way and RS1e has it own faults, but none of the other models in the RS- or SR-lines, are as engaging, as intimate and involving me into the music as much as the RS1e.
> 
> I had the RS2e on loan for a while but they never really had the same effect as RS1e. Maybe it all depends on the genres I mostly listen to; jazz, classics, blues? RS1e just has a magical and effortless way to let music flow into my brain. So lifelike and real. To me they are worth the extra price compared to RS2e.



I think an important point when comparing different Grado models is their status with regard to burn-in. I have never seen well burned-in Grados in a demonstration in any Grado dealer in Germany. Anyone who listens to such an not-burned-in Grado for the first time will be disappointed with the brand, because it sounds shrill, centered, bassless and without a soundstage. This also applies to the RS2e. Like all Grados, it should be burned in for at least 150 hours. Only my GH2 sounded good out-of-the-box. So if you take a Grado model home to test, you should make sure that the Grado is fully burned in. My GS3000e, which I had at home for testing, was a demo model from the German Grado sales department that I burned in for another 60 hours to be absolutely sure.

When the burn-in of my RS2e is complete, I'll compare it again exactly with my GH2 and the GS1000i.


----------



## Bernard23

elvergun said:


> My vote goes to the Italian seller.


any particular reason?


----------



## Kike6685

Hi
One friend offers to me 1 set of grado ps1000e. 
Anybody can compare gh2 to this ones? 
Are ps1000e as good as gh2 in rock music? 
I read in forums thar ps1000e headband is very uncorfourtable. 
I need your advuce guys
Cheers


----------



## funkymartyn

Couple of grado deals on ebay UK today.  Some sellers , stores, have the 10% off.  I have put comments on the Facebook grado page . They might not work on here .   But the Rs2e now £400 . And a seller as the new  Gh2 for £545.


----------



## funkymartyn

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/233440461541


----------



## funkymartyn

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/284118429129


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

reivaj said:


> They are pictured below. They could probably benefit from new ear cushions and maybe a recabling since they like to twist. I guess I was just viewing them in depreciating value like many things do. I do admit that it is always magical listening to any music with a guitar using these cans. Just put them on and became conflicted after hearing that grado magic. Just the twang of the guitars. The treble doesn't bother me and the forward presentation and the energy is so nice... I still think I will end up selling them.


Those look great. Freshening up the earpads is a fairly cheap easy fix to remind yourself why you liked them in the first place. 

Nobody does guitar like Grado.


----------



## elvergun

Bernard23 said:


> any particular reason?



I just like the look (clean and simple) of those headbands.   Also, Italian leather is usually top-notch.


----------



## Bernard23

elvergun said:


> I just like the look (clean and simple) of those headbands.   Also, Italian leather is usually top-notch.


That was my first thoughts too, only issue was colour, the white balance on the posting pics was way off. Either way, I pulled the trigger!


----------



## YtseJamer

FYI, there's a used pair of RS2e on Canuckaudiomart.

$450 CAD ($350 USD)


----------



## Bernard23

funkymartyn said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/284118429129


The shop online portal 

https://www.audioaffair.co.uk/grado...1IUYwJqasLejX96iqoRw07Ir6_zRcoMxoCDEkQAvD_BwE

Same price, plus finance if that helps etc.


----------



## reivaj

Wait a second are there places in the US that do financing on Grados?? not saying I am going to do it but it sure is an interesting idea


----------



## Philimon

reivaj said:


> Wait a second are there places in the US that do financing on Grados?? not saying I am going to do it but it sure is an interesting idea



Paypal has pay in 4 w/ 0% interest. 
Amazon has pay in 6 w/ 0% interest. 
Headphones.com had 20% off gift cards during BF. They may still have the 15% off sale.


----------



## Gippy (Dec 18, 2020)

If you need to finance a Grado, or anything under $5k really, you shouldn't be getting it.



Kike6685 said:


> Hi ... Are ps1000e as good as gh2 in rock music?



Depends what you're looking for in a Grado. The graphic below is a merging of 5 different FR graphs from RAA, all leveled at 1khz so you have a better idea of what's going on:


The RS2e (brown) and GH4 (amber) have the flattest responses, the GH4 more so, which is why I think the GH4 is the best current midrange pick if you can still find one. (The Hemp replaced it as the midrange limited-edition model.) But it also explains why so many love the RS2e.
The PS1000e (blue)/GS3000e (green) use 50mm drivers. They have more of a bass rolloff, and more of a 150hz midbass bump. Note that this is with the G pads, so putting L pads on them will drastically affect this. The GS3000e is more neutral than the PS1000e.
The older PS1000 (red) used 40mm drivers. Even with the G pads, you can see that it's the most smile shaped, which means more visceral bass and treble. I bet if you try the L pads on the PS1000, that will give you the most slam of the bunch.
Personally I think the PS1000e graph looks real wonky here with the worst bass rolloff and greater midbass bump, which may contribute to added muddiness. You're best off looking for a GS1000i or PS1000, as those older larger models kept more of a smile FR. However, VinMAC has stated he still didn't care for the GS1000i as much.


----------



## gregorya

VinMAC said:


> When the burn-in of my RS2e is complete, I'll compare it again exactly with my GH2 and the GS10



Do you have a routine for burning in new phones or do you just use them for listening until a requisite number of hours has been reached?


----------



## VinMAC

gregorya said:


> Do you have a routine for burning in new phones or do you just use them for listening until a requisite number of hours has been reached?



Yes, I use a special Burn-In CD from an german audio-magazine, which I play nonstop over the day. After work in the evening I test out the changes on the can, which is in the burn-in prozess at the moment. With this method you can reach much burn-in time over the week.


----------



## VinMAC

Gippy said:


> If you need to finance a Grado, or anything under $5k really, you shouldn't be getting it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting freq curves. The GS1000i is no bad can. Overall I liked it more then GS3000e. But the bass and midrange response of GH2 and RS2e is much better but the treble of the GS1000i ist very nice imo (I think it is still the old grado sound with much more highs). After the RS2e is fully burned in I will start another test with the 3. Maybe at these test is avaliable an old RS2 too, so that I can check all generations of grado headphones: First generation: Old RS2, the i-series: GS1000i, the e-series: RS2e and the newer cocobolo cans like the GH2. I will report.


----------



## G0rt

RS1e has been the hardest to get my head around. The first few days were like, why would anybody tune anything like this on purpose?

But eventually I got it, and with a little pad tuning, I find I like it a lot.

I tried Beautiful Audio hybrid pads, stuffed with Grado L, on all my Grados, and although the very best for comfort and looks, I wasn't happy with what to me always sounded like loss of detail.

Except on RS1e, which seems to have more than enough of everything.


----------



## Gippy

G0rt said:


> The first few days were like, why would anybody tune anything like this on purpose?



Grado basically put the 50mm GS1000e drivers into the RS1e. Why? We'll never know. Maybe it's because they wanted to justify the higher price of the RS1e over the RS2e. But the 50mm drivers were originally tuned for the G pads, so they have lower treble to compensate for the treble boost that the G pads provide. You can get a similar effect by putting L pads on any of the high-end GS/PS models, though the smaller cup of the RS1e makes its sound unique compared to the rest of the lineup.


----------



## Bernard23

Here in the UK it's common to spread the cost of purchases over a period, most retailers offer a 0% interest deal. Some folk are competent savers and have the patience, others don't. Horses for courses I think.


----------



## Kike6685

Gippy said:


> If you need to finance a Grado, or anything under $5k really, you shouldn't be getting it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi.
Thanks for the graphics.
Gh2 doesn't appear on the chart, I guess it would be like gh4.
In Spain, there are new ps1000e units over 1000e and I think it is a good price.
I suppose that although ps1000e has less subbass than gh2, having more midbass and higher highs should give a more vibrant profile.
I listen to rock, pop, acoustic, many soundtracks ... for edm I am not interested because I have the fostex th900.
I also have hifimsn ananda but they go wrong with the valves. Really what I'm looking for is grado headphone of profile similar to the ananda but something more vibrant.
Ananda and fostex I reproduce them in ifi micro idsd signature and the gh2 in feliks audio espressivo mark ii.
I am looking for another grado of the profile that I have commented for this amplifier
Cheers


----------



## Bernard23

A few days later, and of course I have got used to to the slightly darker presentation of the Hemps, plus they have probably settles in aka burnt in etc; but cripes they sound fabulous. They are a real step up above the 325e as you'd hope, as much as I love the latter. To my ears, the only issue with the hemps is the low treble / upper mid dip. There is nothing wrong ultimately with the extension, it's better to my ears than 325e, but you need to listen a while to realise it.


----------



## Fvizeu (Dec 20, 2020)

Gippy said:


> If you need to finance a Grado, or anything under $5k really, you shouldn't be getting it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouch! I really appreciate the graph, but I feel like i've really ****ed up.

I just bought a used PS1000e thinking it would have a improved FR over my beloved PS500e. I also love the RS2e (my favorite currently) and sold the RS1e because I hated the muddiness/mid bass bump

I just hope it goes away with the L pads, like you said, because It doesn't look good looking at that graph


----------



## magicscreen

Are Grado pads compatible to each other?
I would like to buy some random cheap Chinese pads for my SR60e.
For example this one High Quality Ear Pad Replacement for Grado GS1000i GS1000e PS1000 PS1000e PS500 Headphones


----------



## Bernard23

magicscreen said:


> Are Grado pads compatible to each other?
> I would like to buy some random cheap Chinese pads for my SR60e.
> For example this one High Quality Ear Pad Replacement for Grado GS1000i GS1000e PS1000 PS1000e PS500 Headphones


Ive bought some from a random ebay seller in China and they fitted fine, were identical to the Geekria versions. From what I've tried, the cups are the same dimensions across the ranges, although my hemps are slightly bigger diameter than 325 but the pads are still interchangeable


----------



## audiobomber

magicscreen said:


> Are Grado pads compatible to each other?
> I would like to buy some random cheap Chinese pads for my SR60e.
> For example this one High Quality Ear Pad Replacement for Grado GS1000i GS1000e PS1000 PS1000e PS500 Headphones


Sizes are consistent across the range, but the pads you linked are G-cushion. I have a pair of third party G-cushions and they sound awful with my SR60. Even Grado G-cushions sound bad with the SR60. I recommend instead an L-cushion like this one:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06Y2XP91L/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
I bought a pair of these for my SR60 and bought a pair for a friend with his SR80e. We both prefer the sound with WinnerEco L-cushions over current Grado S-cushions, and the comfort is far better. Grado L-cushions sound best to me, but they cost considerably more and they are not very comfortable.


----------



## Damien Grief

Bernard23 said:


> A few days later, and of course I have got used to to the slightly darker presentation of the Hemps, plus they have probably settles in aka burnt in etc; but cripes they sound fabulous. They are a real step up above the 325e as you'd hope, as much as I love the latter. To my ears, the only issue with the hemps is the low treble / upper mid dip. There is nothing wrong ultimately with the extension, it's better to my ears than 325e, but you need to listen a while to realise it.



Glad to hear you're enjoying them now. The Hemps are so damn good. They've quickly become my daily driver headphones (replacing my normal daily HD6XX). You're right that the treble is a bit darker but that's really only in comparison to the Grado SR line, IMO. They're still a bright headphone compared to a lot of other brands and are far from neutral. I think they strike a pretty great balance as the SR line can be a little sibilant on some songs to my ears. The Hemps give me the "fun" of Grado listening without ever getting into that kind of territory.


----------



## TooFrank

elvergun said:


> They are not duplicates of each other.   I prefer the HF3 (but I hate the cable).
> 
> If you are looking for another Grado I suggest the GH2.


FWIW: I have the three. In my world the GH2 are the most full sounding, i.e.should I only pick one, it would be the GH2. However, the hemps provide some intimacy and some punch in addition, probably also because of the flat pads. The HF3s (I happen to like that cable) are a bit brighter. I tend to think of the HF3s as a wooden version of the 325, although I have never listened to those....


----------



## elvergun

TooFrank said:


> FWIW: I have the three. In my world the GH2 are the most full sounding, i.e.should I only pick one, it would be the GH2. However, the hemps provide some intimacy and some punch in addition, probably also because of the flat pads. The HF3s (I happen to like that cable) are a bit brighter.* I tend to think of the HF3s as a wooden version of the 325, although I have never listened to those....*



That's a good way to describe the HF3...thought it is a little better than the SR325.


----------



## Bernard23

TooFrank said:


> FWIW: I have the three. In my world the GH2 are the most full sounding, i.e.should I only pick one, it would be the GH2. However, the hemps provide some intimacy and some punch in addition, probably also because of the flat pads. The HF3s (I happen to like that cable) are a bit brighter. I tend to think of the HF3s as a wooden version of the 325, although I have never listened to those....


Would it be fair to say then the GH2 is close in tonal traits to the hemps, so a Hemp+ so to speak, whereas the RSe is more akin to the 325e in its presentation?


----------



## EvEst (Dec 20, 2020)

HF3 vs 325e: The biggest difference to my ears is the up front presentation of treble in the 325e.  I prefer the HF3, just seems more balanced, but I'm pretty new to this stuff.


----------



## Roasty

It is finally here!


----------



## Drokk

Hemps are inbound for Tuesday. Very excited, been away from home for quite some time due to the ongoing human malware and have been missing spending time with music.

One quick question: Hemp owners, is it possible to pop off the middle of the cup branding with the leaf in a way that it can be cleanly reattached? They have a cool look, and more importantly a very unique sound (which is why I chose them over others), but if I can temporarily detach that branding while I'm out here I can avoid raising some eyebrows with some of the family I've been hunkered down with. 

Hope that isn't too sacreligious, but let's just say while you can choose your friends, you definitely can't choose family 😅. Either way ill be sneaking away to spend some serious time listening.


----------



## Kammerat Rebekka

Hemp is not weed though😉 
Just tell em it’s one of the oldest and most useful plants out there used for rope, paper and all kinds of medicinal purposes. There is a reason it is sacred in many parts of the world.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Roasty said:


> It is finally here!


,<HomerSimpsondrooling.gif>


----------



## Roasty

So far, the GS3k sounds like a very fun enjoyable headphone. Best treble of all the grados I've tried (SR60, SR325i, MS2i). It's a wonder how it can have so much treble and detail without getting into harshness or sibilance.

Central imaging is very strong and sounds even more forward than my Utopia. I switch back and forth on the same songs and the presentation is almost on opposite ends. 

Bass I hope will improve with use. Doesn't extend as low as my other headphones and lesser in amount too, but very tight and fast and has decent detail.


----------



## VinMAC

Roasty said:


> So far, the GS3k sounds like a very fun enjoyable headphone. Best treble of all the grados I've tried (SR60, SR325i, MS2i). It's a wonder how it can have so much treble and detail without getting into harshness or sibilance.
> 
> Central imaging is very strong and sounds even more forward than my Utopia. I switch back and forth on the same songs and the presentation is almost on opposite ends.
> 
> Bass I hope will improve with use. Doesn't extend as low as my other headphones and lesser in amount too, but very tight and fast and has decent detail.



For the full bass of the GS3000e you need at least 100 hours burn-in time. Maybe after that you can compare it with your Abyss 1266? That would really interest me. thanks.


----------



## Damien Grief

Drokk said:


> Hemps are inbound for Tuesday. Very excited, been away from home for quite some time due to the ongoing human malware and have been missing spending time with music.
> 
> One quick question: Hemp owners, is it possible to pop off the middle of the cup branding with the leaf in a way that it can be cleanly reattached? They have a cool look, and more importantly a very unique sound (which is why I chose them over others), but if I can temporarily detach that branding while I'm out here I can avoid raising some eyebrows with some of the family I've been hunkered down with.
> 
> Hope that isn't too sacreligious, but let's just say while you can choose your friends, you definitely can't choose family 😅. Either way ill be sneaking away to spend some serious time listening.



They're just glued on. Should be able to remove them if you try but honestly, I personally wouldn't risk damaging them. Would likely take some effort and could change the sound of them a bit.


----------



## Kike6685

[QUOTE = "Roasty, publicación: 16051582, miembro: 23593"]
Hasta ahora, el GS3k suena como un auricular muy divertido y agradable. El mejor agudo de todos los grados que he probado (SR60, SR325i, MS2i). Es una maravilla cómo puede tener tantos agudos y detalles sin entrar en aspereza o sibilancia.

La imagen central es muy fuerte y suena incluso más avanzada que mi utopía. Cambio de un lado a otro en las mismas canciones y la presentación es casi en extremos opuestos.

Bajo espero que mejore con el uso. No se extiende tan bajo como mis otros auriculares y también en menor cantidad, pero es muy ajustado y rápido y tiene un detalle decente.
[/CITAR]

Hola
¿Podrías compararlo con gh2? 
Cheers


----------



## RedSnapper69 (Dec 21, 2020)

I've recently bought a pair of new GH2's from a seller in the UK for £399 ...Still burning them in but think they sound wonderful. The seller has a lot of Grado headphones at sale prices. https://homeavdirect.co.uk/headphones/headphones-on-ear-headphones?manufacturer=80


----------



## RedSnapper69

Bought these G pads as the stock pads weren't the most comfortable for extended burn-in listening 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ear-Pads...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## RedSnapper69

funkymartyn said:


> Couple of grado deals on ebay UK today.  Some sellers , stores, have the 10% off.  I have put comments on the Facebook grado page . They might not work on here .   But the Rs2e now £400 . And a seller as the new  Gh2 for £545.


Gh2's here for £399. I bought a pair from them last week. Free next day delivery. Couldn't be happier with them . Absolute steal at this price! https://homeavdirect.co.uk/headphones/headphones-on-ear-headphones?manufacturer=80


----------



## funkymartyn

RedSnapper69 said:


> Gh2's here for £399. I bought a pair from them last week. Free next day delivery. Couldn't be happier with them . Absolute steal at this price! https://homeavdirect.co.uk/headphones/headphones-on-ear-headphones?manufacturer=80


That's a great deal mate , good spot.  I picked up a nice deal couple of weeks ago from a audio shop seller on ebay too the  Rs2e  £385.     Then picked up the  geekira  LL,   L , and G  pads from amazon.   All worth a try for comfort , etc. ..not bad prices really.   The  LL. Are defo worth a go  £11. Comfy , and like a larger softer sennheiser 414 yellow pad.


----------



## RedSnapper69

funkymartyn said:


> That's a great deal mate , good spot.  I picked up a nice deal couple of weeks ago from a audio shop seller on ebay too the  Rs2e  £385.     Then picked up the  geekira  LL,   L , and G  pads from amazon.   All worth a try for comfort , etc. ..not bad prices really.   The  LL. Are defo worth a go  £11. Comfy , and like a larger softer sennheiser 414 yellow pad.


Very happy with these G pads but I'll take a look at the LL you mention, thanks


----------



## funkymartyn

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0155XZJ4I/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_l-s4FbCW4SQTZ


----------



## funkymartyn

RedSnapper69 said:


> Very happy with these G pads but I'll take a look at the LL you mention, thanks


Link for you .. https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0155XZJ4I/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_l-s4FbCW4SQTZ


----------



## Roasty (Dec 21, 2020)

Sorry if this has been asked before, but what hard carry case do you guys know can fit the gs3000e nicely?

*edit nevermind just found a nice one from 4ourears


----------



## Bernard23

RedSnapper69 said:


> Gh2's here for £399. I bought a pair from them last week. Free next day delivery. Couldn't be happier with them . Absolute steal at this price! https://homeavdirect.co.uk/headphones/headphones-on-ear-headphones?manufacturer=80


I bought my Hemps from them, good service, and really helpful over the headband question! I'm tempted by some RS2e


----------



## Kike6685

Hi
I am going to buy a totl grado. 
I am consider grado ps1000e and grado gs3000e. 
I read reviews in internet and i think that grado gs3000e is more musical than ps1000e. 
I play soundtracks, rock, soft rock, accoustic, something of metal and something of pop, mainly. 
Bands like rem, dire straits, scorpions are one of my favourites. 
Which of them have more soundstsge, details, midbass impact, imaging and subbass? 
Do this headphones superior subbass to hd800s? 
I dont searching a big oomph because to listen electronic music i use my th900 but i dont like a headphone that's sound mudded in subbass. 
I like a subbass level similar to gh2 or better. 
Thanks!


----------



## elvergun

Bernard23 said:


> *I'm tempted by some RS2e*



Get tempted to get a GH2.


----------



## rasmushorn

elvergun said:


> Get tempted to get a GH2.



Get both GH2 and RS2e! 

I just bought myself an early Christmas present in the form of a pair of SR225e... argh.. as if I needed another pair.


----------



## Bernard23

elvergun said:


> Get tempted to get a GH2.


Maybe as well, but my reasoning is the the RS2e is quite different to the hemps, whereas the GH2 might be closer tonally


----------



## carboncopy

Kike6685 said:


> Hi
> I am going to buy a totl grado.
> I am consider grado ps1000e and grado gs3000e.
> I read reviews in internet and i think that grado gs3000e is more musical than ps1000e.
> ...



Well...I have an RS2e, a HEMP and an SR225e.

i couldn’t send back fast enough the PS2000e I bought. Like you, I wanted to experience the TOTL Grado sound.The PS2000e had almost no bass compared to the RS2e. Even with L cushion. Both drivers were working, resolution was high so I don’t think they were defect. I still can not understand the whole thing, it was such a let-down.

I am starting to think, that nothing with G cushion is good for me, and considering that the RS1e has very mixed reviews/opinons my TOTL Grado is the RS2e.


----------



## elvergun (Dec 22, 2020)

Bernard23 said:


> Maybe as well, but my reasoning is the the* RS2e is quite different to the hemps, whereas the GH2 might be closer tonally*



Kinda sorta.   The Hemp falls somewhere in between the RS2e and the GH2 .   The GH2s lows are similar to those of the RS2e while the highs are similar to the Hemps (again, kinda sorta).

But the GH2 is a limited edition and the price from that merchant is really good.    Cocobolo...that's all you need to know.


Edit: 

I sent my Hemp back because it was too similar to my RS2e.   I then bought the GH2 and I decided to keep that one.   On the other hand, I think the RS2e is my best (sounding) Grado.

If I could keep only one of my Grados it would be the GH2.  Cocobolo...that's all you need to know.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

carboncopy said:


> The PS2000e had almost no bass compared to the RS2e. Even with L cushion. Both drivers were working, resolution was high so I don’t think they were defect. I still can not understand the whole thing, it was such a let-down.



Wait... what?

PS2000e is nowhere near lack of bass or mid bass thump. I never tested RS2e for proper time, but when compare PS2000e to RS1e, GH2, GH1, and SR325e; PS2000e has much more solid bass.  Well, at least on (multiple) set up that I tried and for my playlist.


----------



## carboncopy

TheMiddleSky said:


> Wait... what?
> 
> PS2000e is nowhere near lack of bass or mid bass thump. I never tested RS2e for proper time, but when compare PS2000e to RS1e, GH2, GH1, and SR325e; PS2000e has much more solid bass.  Well, at least on (multiple) set up that I tried and for my playlist.



Well, I can only judge the pair that was with me. It was an open-box deal, with minimal hours in it. It was not a subtle thing. I also thought, that it can be a defect one, but it was legit Grado and both sides were working. I was well within 14 days, so I sent it back. I wanted to buy higher-end Grado but for the time I am sticking with my RS2e. Given the chance I will sure listen to the GS3000e, but no more blind buy for these G models.


----------



## Bernard23

elvergun said:


> Kinda sorta.   The Hemp falls somewhere in between the RS2e and the GH2 .   The GH2s lows are similar to those of the RS2e while the highs are similar to the Hemps (again, kinda sorta).
> 
> But the GH2 is a limited edition and the price from that merchant is really good.    Cocobolo...that's all you need to know.
> 
> ...


I thought (only from mostly reading this thread) that RS2e was quite different from hemp. Ie a more traditional Grado profile. The Hemp sounds nothing like my 325e for example, unless I put unmodded greekia L pads onto hemps and the F pads on the 325e. Even then the 325e are noticeably brighter. To my ears, the 325e needs taming in the treble by around 1.5dB and the Hemps a boost of around 2dB to sound similar.


----------



## Damien Grief

Bernard23 said:


> I thought (only from mostly reading this thread) that RS2e was quite different from hemp. Ie a more traditional Grado profile. The Hemp sounds nothing like my 325e for example, unless I put unmodded greekia L pads onto hemps and the F pads on the 325e. Even then the 325e are noticeably brighter. To my ears, the 325e needs taming in the treble by around 1.5dB and the Hemps a boost of around 2dB to sound similar.



The SR line is brighter in general than the other Grado lines. Expecting the others to match the highs of the 325 isn't really the point. My PS500e sounds drastically different from my SR225e. The Hemp sounds closer to my PS500e than anything in the SR line, for example. I haven't heard them personally, but the RS2e seems closer to the Hemp than anything in the SR line, as well. The brightness of the SR Grados is kinda the odd one out, honestly. So many people hear the SR80e's and decide they hate the Grado sound full stop which I think is silly for just this reason. Most other Grados sound different than the SR line.


----------



## elvergun (Dec 22, 2020)

Bernard23 said:


> I thought (only from mostly reading this thread) that *RS2e was quite different from hemp. *



They are more similar than they are different.   

There are little differences.   The RS2e has the best highs (some might complain they are too bright) and the best bass (more sub-bass than any other Grado I've heard).    My modified (3 vent holes) SR60i has the best mid bass (almost sounds like a Sennheiser 650).    The GH2 is less bright than the RS2e and it has a little (just a little) less sub-bass and a little more mid bass.    The HF3 is more like the RS2e than the GH2.  The SR225i sounds more like a limited series model -- it is very different than the 325e.


----------



## Bernard23

If the RS2e and Hemp and even Gh2 are so close, why were they not hailed as such giant killers when they were launched? Is there something about the hemps that attracted more mainstream media attention? Both of my phones are keepers, both have flaws in their non EQ stock spec. My ideal Grado tonally (so ignoring detail etc) would be a hemp in stock pads with a slight treble lift. I thought that might have been an RS2e, with the caveat of a slightly less pronounced sub 100Hz bass


----------



## elvergun

Bernard23 said:


> My ideal Grado tonally (so ignoring detail etc) would be a hemp in stock pads with a slight treble lift.



In that case the RS2e might be what you are looking for.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Bernard23 said:


> Is there something about the hemps that attracted more mainstream media attention?


The marketing of The Hemps with the blunt associations with weed and stoner culture. NGL thats why I pre-ordered them 😎

If they were just called the RS3 or the GH5  they wouldn't have made such a splash (but would still be a terrific headphone)


----------



## carboncopy (Dec 22, 2020)

Bernard23 said:


> If the RS2e and Hemp and even Gh2 are so close, why were they not hailed as such giant killers when they were launched? Is there something about the hemps that attracted more mainstream media attention? Both of my phones are keepers, both have flaws in their non EQ stock spec. My ideal Grado tonally (so ignoring detail etc) would be a hemp in stock pads with a slight treble lift. I thought that might have been an RS2e, with the caveat of a slightly less pronounced sub 100Hz bass



My personal take on this (why the Hemp is so unique), that it has a constant quality for everybody. I mean the flat pads are sitting on your ear letting the driver near to your ears > good bass. For every kind (shape) of ear. The RS2e (or any Grado with the L pad) - and I emphatise it's my theory - has a performance which can heavily depend on the shape/size of your ear. I have small ears, they almost fit in the L pad > drivers are near to my ear > no acoustic shortcut for the bass > very good bass response. But look at the measurements of the RS2e. They are always made with plastic heads with plastic ears > the whole L pad just sits there keeping the drivers away from the microphone and thus the measurement shows a clear drop in bass. I do not hear this at all, again, becasue it is not completly on-the-ear for me. Now, if you have bigger ears it will sit on your ear just like by measuring. Much less bass as what I am hearing.

The HEMP on the other hand is constant in its perfomance for everyone, no playroom with the distance. Plus it was clearly voiced that way.


----------



## uncletim

RedSnapper69 said:


> I've recently bought a pair of new GH2's from a seller in the UK for £399 ...Still burning them in but think they sound wonderful. The seller has a lot of Grado headphones at sale prices. https://homeavdirect.co.uk/headphones/headphones-on-ear-headphones?manufacturer=80



unfortunately they do not ship to the US.


----------



## dpump

Kinda funny how Grado seems to keep churning out the Hemp even though it's supposed to be a limited edition?


----------



## Bernard23

carboncopy said:


> My personal take on this (why the Hemp is so unique), that it has a constant quality for everybody. I mean the flat pads are sitting on your ear letting the driver near to your ears > good bass. For every kind (shape) of ear. The RS2e (or any Grado with the L pad) - and I emphatise it's my theory - has a performance which can heavily depend on the shape/size of your ear. I have small ears, they almost fit in the L pad > drivers are near to my ear > no acoustic shortcut for the bass > very good bass response. But look at the measurements of the RS2e. They are always made with plastic heads with plastic ears > the whole L pad just sits there keeping the drivers away from the microphone and thus the measurement shows a clear drop in bass. I do not hear this at all, again, becasue it is not completly on-the-ear for me. Now, if you have bigger ears it will sit on your ear just like by measuring. Much less bass as what I am hearing.
> 
> The HEMP on the other hand is constant in its perfomance for everyone, no playroom with the distance. Plus it was clearly voices that way.


I agree that the tonal balance, which possibly affects our ability to perceive detail etc, is highly subjective. It's also obvious to me that position of the cup on the ears make a huge difference, far more than what we'd try in EQ, let alone tryining to differentiate between bit perfect or otherwise


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Got a new piece of Schiit Christmas present today!






*First thing to note -- I finally put my GH2s back on after ~2 weeks straight with the Sundara.*  So I am trying really hard not to fiddle with the tone adjustments and instead let my ears readjust  ( I'll have a follow up post on comparisons, but to my ears the Sundara are closer to the GH2 than the LCD2 Closed)

As janky as the setup looks, it's just:  Soundcard -> Tape deck line-in -> Loki -> Asgard 2.  I have it running thru the tape deck for a couple reasons, the obvious one being so I can record mix tapes (anyone remember those??) and the other is because it has a good sounding amp that adds a tiny warmth!  Only problem with this setup is that I have to have a recordable tape in to use it as a pass-thru and put it into "Pause-Record" mode haha.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Got a new piece of Schiit Christmas present today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah, back in the 90s a mixtape was my go to move if I liked a girl. Sra Dinero still has one of them.


ParaLoganGrado said:


> Got a new piece of Schiit Christmas present today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah, back in the 90s a mixtape was my goto move if I liked a girl. Sra Dinero still has one of them.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Hell yeah, back in the 90s a mixtape was my go to move if I liked a girl. Sra Dinero still has one of them.
> 
> Hell yeah, back in the 90s a mixtape was my goto move if I liked a girl. Sra Dinero still has one of them.


Self jinx


----------



## Damien Grief

dpump said:


> Kinda funny how Grado seems to keep churning out the Hemp even though it's supposed to be a limited edition?



I assume it's because they're selling crazy well and they got a ton of PR from outlets writing about the pot puns and such than they did from any other headphone they've made. Why not ride that a bit and get more sales?



ParaLoganGrado said:


> Got a new piece of Schiit Christmas present today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice. I'm currently using a Magni 2U/Modi 2U as my Amp/DAC setup. Love it and has more than enough power for all of my headphones.


----------



## wmyjkl

Do I have a better choice to upgrade my Music pro? Which model sounds similar?


----------



## Benno1988

I've done it boys 

GH4 is in the house.

Time to find a headband, rods, bracket things and nice G sized pads to pmp these out


----------



## magicscreen

Bernard23 said:


> I agree that the tonal balance, which possibly affects our ability to perceive detail etc, is highly subjective. It's also obvious to me that position of the cup on the ears make a huge difference, far more than what we'd try in EQ, let alone tryining to differentiate between bit perfect or otherwise


..and the cups make a huge difference? Of course this is only pure physics.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Benno1988 said:


> I've done it boys
> 
> GH4 is in the house.
> 
> Time to find a headband, rods, bracket things and nice G sized pads to pmp these out



I hear the G-Pads add great soundstage but you might lose a lot of bass going that route.


----------



## god-bluff (Dec 23, 2020)

carboncopy said:


> The RS2e (or any GI have small ears, they almost fit in the L pad > drivers are near to my ear > no acoustic shortcut for the bass > very good bass response. But look at the measurements of the RS2e. They are always made with plastic heads with plastic ears > the whole L pad just sit  I do not hear this at all, again, becasue it is not completly on-the-ear for me. Now, if you have bigger ears it will sit on your ear just like



My ears are enclosed fully by the G cup (EDIT L cushion) . But these are on ear headphones and I was under the impression that they should be worn (a little) forward and lower. They sound quite drastically different and better worn like this.

Covering the ear they sound just a bit shrill, even tinny. Worn forward and low the sound much more natural, open and better balanced. The music flows in to your ears rather than your bombarding your ear canals. I also play at relatively lower volume as recommended by Grado, I believe?

Sorry don't want to suggest you are wearing then incorrectly each to their own.

One things for sure; more than possibly any other headphone the sound of a Grado is very dependant on the positioning of the headphones. Any listening impressions or comparison should include the wearing preference of the user..

(Edited I meant L cushion. Still after quite a few years I can't remember the names of the Grado foams🙄)


----------



## Bernard23

magicscreen said:


> ..and the cups make a huge difference? Of course this is only pure physics.


Absolutely, that's a given! I was trying to compare my slightly modded 325e to stock Hemps, as i suspected (and still do) that the 325 sound better off my LG phone streaming Tidal than the hemps do. Switch to my desktop setup with my Marantz Dac/amp and the hemps are clearly better in almost every way. I just noticed in the many switches of phones that placing the pads in different positions makes a much bigger change than the source, fundamentally I presume that the critical factor is the position of the driver relative to the auricle, and of course pad position, pad shape etc all affect that. Most of the Grado pads are supra aural, so potentially many position options.


----------



## RedSnapper69

Which DAC do people here use with their GH2's? I listen to music with them, solely via the computer. Currently I'm using a Teac UD-HO1 as my DAC, connected to a "new to me" Myryad Z40 Heaphone Amp. Would I benefit significantly by changing the DAC?


----------



## carboncopy

god-bluff said:


> My ears are enclosed fully by the G cup (EDIT L cushion) . But these are on ear headphones and I was under the impression that they should be worn (a little) forward and lower. They sound quite drastically different and better worn like this.
> 
> Covering the ear they sound just a bit shrill, even tinny. Worn forward and low the sound much more natural, open and better balanced. The music flows in to your ears rather than your bombarding your ear canals. I also play at relatively lower volume as recommended by Grado, I believe?
> 
> ...



I agree, it also my experience that the Grado is very position sensitive.Moreso than any other phone I had/tried.

But I hear it completly different as you! If I pull it forward, than the sound becomes distant, looses bass. If I push it back, than the highs are opening up (in a good way), my ear snugs in the pad and bass becomes super. Intresting. Maybe we have very different ear/head shapes. Here is photo from me...


----------



## RedSnapper69

carboncopy said:


> I agree, it also my experience that the Grado is very position sensitive.Moreso than any other phone I had/tried.
> 
> But I hear it completly different as you! If I pull it forward, than the sound becomes distant, looses bass. If I push it back, than the highs are opening up (in a good way), my ear snugs in the pad and bass becomes super. Intresting. Maybe we have very different ear/head shapes. Here is photo from me...


You might find they sit better over your eyes


----------



## god-bluff (Dec 23, 2020)

RedSnapper69 said:


> Which DAC do people here use with their GH2's? I listen to music with them, solely via the computer. Currently I'm using a Teac UD-HO1 as my DAC, connected to a "new to me" Myryad Z40 Heaphone Amp. Would I benefit significantly by changing the DAC?


Congratulations, a man of impeccable taste?!?

I use the Z40 too. A wonderful, beautiful sounding and versatile quality amp (remote control compatible) thst was available at bargain prices.

I use the matching Myryad Z20 DAC , an aesthetic and acoustic match imo (ignore What Hifi derogatory review) Worth seeking out. 

Low gain Grados, High for Sennheiser etc 'End game' for me. Out performs the much vaunted (at least in UK) Graham Slee Solo SRG II overall, at least for long term musical pleasure IMO. You've got a great amp!!


----------



## RedSnapper69

god-bluff said:


> Congratulations, a man of impeccable taste?!?
> 
> I use the Z40 too. A wonderful, beautiful sounding and versatile quality amp (remote control compatible) thst was available at bargain prices.
> 
> ...


The Z20 seem less easy to come by...but I'll keep a look out for one...I paid £160 for the amp and the seller claimed it had hardly been used...certainly in near new condition.


----------



## ayres

wmyjkl said:


> Do I have a better choice to upgrade my Music pro? Which model sounds similar?



in short no... but if you’re getting the itch for greener fields, then no one’s advice is going to stop you.


----------



## emorrison33

carboncopy said:


> Well...I have an RS2e, a HEMP and an SR225e.
> 
> i couldn’t send back fast enough the PS2000e I bought. Like you, I wanted to experience the TOTL Grado sound.The PS2000e had almost no bass compared to the RS2e. Even with L cushion. Both drivers were working, resolution was high so I don’t think they were defect. I still can not understand the whole thing, it was such a let-down.
> 
> I am starting to think, that nothing with G cushion is good for me, and considering that the RS1e has very mixed reviews/opinons my TOTL Grado is the RS2e.


I'm having the same "issue" with my GS1000e.  I just don't get it.  With rock/pop type music, the bass is just...hollow?  But with jazz and classical it's just brilliant and I enjoy them.  The RS2e's take most of my listening time up, but the Hemp's, for rock/metal beat out the RS2e.


----------



## god-bluff

RedSnapper69 said:


> The Z20 seem less easy to come by...but I'll keep a look out for one...I paid £160 for the amp and the seller claimed it had hardly been used...certainly in near new condition.





RedSnapper69 said:


> The Z20 seem less easy to come by...but I'll keep a look out for one...I paid £160 for the amp and the seller claimed it had hardly been used...certainly in near new condition.


----------



## RedSnapper69

god-bluff said:


>


A sweet pair!


----------



## Gippy (Dec 23, 2020)

Bernard23 said:


> If the RS2e and Hemp and even Gh2 are so close, why were they not hailed as such giant killers when they were launched?



With the i-series, nobody recommended the RS2i. The RS1i was just better because it was likely the same driver in a larger cup, providing more depth. So when the RS2e came out, it was under-the-radar. But because the RS1e was totally different (50mm driver), people tried the RS2e. And surprise, the RS2e is more neutral than the RS1e.

I didn't consider the Hemp to be a giant killer because I feel last year's LE offering, the GH4, is better. However the GH4 was priced $100 lower than the GH2 so it didn't really get attention either. (Someone needs to compare the two side by side.) The Hemp cuts some corners to reach its price point, like having a smaller wooden cup than usual. All in all, Grado's 50mm driver model lineup is polarizing enough (the midbass hump is moved from 90hz to 150hz) that people are either seeking older flagship models or feel the "midrange" models are better. And that's totally fine.


----------



## knopi

It is still without mod. But I searched for headphone cheap comfy and mainly which will play nice usefull even with mobile (which is very rare in my opinion) and this is it energetic visceral open airy, and when you see tubes on screen it plays even better. What to wish more.


Do you have someone experience with E1da or Lotoo S1 with Alessandro / Grado?


----------



## kilonewt

knopi said:


> It is still without mod. But I searched for headphone cheap comfy and mainly which will play nice usefull even with mobile (which is very rare in my opinion) and this is it energetic visceral open airy, and when you see tubes on screen it plays even better. What to wish more.
> 
> 
> Do you have someone experience with E1da or Lotoo S1 with Alessandro / Grado?



what foam cups are those? they look so big.


----------



## knopi

It should be original Grado G Cush, I hope becouse I paid full retail price.


----------



## Bernard23

Gippy said:


> With the i-series, nobody recommended the RS2i. The RS1i was just better because it was likely the same driver in a larger cup, providing more depth. So when the RS2e came out, it was under-the-radar. But because the RS1e was totally different (50mm driver), people tried the RS2e. And surprise, the RS2e is more neutral than the RS1e.
> 
> I didn't consider the Hemp to be a giant killer because I feel last year's LE offering, the GH4, is better. However the GH4 was priced $100 lower than the GH2 so it didn't really get attention either. (Someone needs to compare the two side by side.) The Hemp cuts some corners to reach its price point, like having a smaller wooden cup than usual. All in all, Grado's 50mm driver model lineup is polarizing enough (the midbass hump is moved from 90hz to 150hz) that people are either seeking older flagship models or feel the "midrange" models are better. And that's totally fine.


What are the different driver designs that Grado use and which models are they used in, and how and what are their tonadl characteristics? 
I'm presuming there's a slightly modular approach to each version, a mix of a choice of drivers, cups, bowls etc


----------



## Philimon (Dec 24, 2020)

Review of RS2e with TTVJ deluxe / f-pads in comparison to Hemp.:

RS2e is clearer and more detailed. I think some of that though is attibutable to the brighter frequency response and treble fake detail. RS2e is not supposed to produce a whale of plankton but it certainly sounds it in the mids.

This morning listening to Ray Charles and Sam Cooke has been exhilarating.

The difference in acoustic instruments and vocals is palpable. But surprisingly, switching to rock music its less impressive. The bass and impact is not as great as Hemp so not as funky. Cymbals are a bit brighter than Hemp and I think overshadow some of that extra resolution in the mids. There is a bit of ear fatigue, but its that warm treble fatigue feel and not bass induced headache feel (hemp).

RS2e has more resolution but is not better (different). Id take the Hemp for an all-rounder so long as you dont listen too loudly to drown out background noise over a long period of time (headache). You may be mid-fi in comparison to 6X0 (stock) and RS2e (ttvj deluxe) but both of those I like less overall. My 6XX currently has been modded to sound more like Hemp, so dont know if Ill want to get another right away. Will be selling RS2e.


----------



## funkymartyn

Have a good Christmas everyone from the UK


----------



## johanchandy (Dec 24, 2020)

Philimon said:


> Review of RS2e with TTVJ deluxe / f-pads in comparison to Hemp.:
> 
> RS2e is clearer and more detailed. I think some of that though is attibutable to the brighter frequency response and treble fake detail. RS2e is not supposed to produce a whale of plankton but it certainly sounds it in the mids.
> 
> ...


I was able to audition a pair of rs2e's from a friend and my impressions are remarkably similar to yours, I too prefer the Hemps but they are really close and it's up to individual preference at this point which one would prefer .

I know this was mentioned before but it's a sentiment I agree with, the Hemp to me is the most tonally correct Grado I've heard, quite an accomplishment imho to keep it exciting and close to tonally correct at the same time.


----------



## Fvizeu

johanchandy said:


> I was able to audition a pair of rs2e's from a friend and my impressions are remarkably similar to yours, I too prefer the Hemps but they are really close and it's up to individual preference at this point which one would prefer .
> 
> I know this was mentioned before but it's a sentiment I agree with, the Hemp to me is the most tonally correct Grado I've heard, quite an accomplishment imho to keep it exciting and close to tonally correct at the same time.



I haven't heard the Hemp yet but, from what I read, I should have the same problem I had with RS1e: mid bass. That was the reason that made me sell it and get a RS2e, which has much better mid bass tonality and less volume. The emphasis is more on the sub bass, which favors detail and transparency on the mids and high.

In the near future, I'll be able to hear the GH2 and the SR325e. Two extremes on the Grado line, regarding tonality. That should be interesting, but have no idea which one I'll keep


----------



## elvergun

Fvizeu said:


> I haven't heard the Hemp yet but, from what I read, I should have the same problem I had with RS1e: mid bass. That was the reason that made me sell it and get a RS2e, which has much better mid bass tonality and less volume. The emphasis is more on the sub bass, which favors detail and transparency on the mids and high.
> 
> In the near future,* I'll be able to hear the GH2 and the SR325e.* Two extremes on the Grado line, regarding tonality. That should be interesting, but have no idea which one I'll keep



Cocobolo...that's all you need to know. 


Déjà vu!!


----------



## johanchandy (Dec 25, 2020)

Fvizeu said:


> I haven't heard the Hemp yet but, from what I read, I should have the same problem I had with RS1e: mid bass. That was the reason that made me sell it and get a RS2e, which has much better mid bass tonality and less volume. The emphasis is more on the sub bass, which favors detail and transparency on the mids and high.
> 
> In the near future, I'll be able to hear the GH2 and the SR325e. Two extremes on the Grado line, regarding tonality. That should be interesting, but have no idea which one I'll keep


Give the Hemps a listen if you get the chance. I wrote to Grado before buying my Hemp a while back and even they said the Hemp is more dynamic and live sounding than the rs2e and this matches my experience with the two headphones.
I haven't heard the rs1e but since it shares the 50mm drivers of the GS line I can only imagine it to sound tonally different(I remember Gippy mention the midbass hump is moved in the 50mm drivers making them more polarizing), this was my experience with the GS3000e's, even though I thought that was an amazing headphone I preferred the Hemp tonally to it, this was the reason I sold my pair and still have the Hemps.

Looking forward to hearing your impressions of the GH2 and SR325e, out of those I've only heard the sr325e's, even though I really liked them the SR225e's ended up being my favorite from the SR line


----------



## Fvizeu (Dec 25, 2020)

elvergun said:


> Cocobolo...that's all you need to know.
> 
> 
> Déjà vu!!



They are really beautiful, I have to agree. But when you talk about the Cocobolo, is it because of some sonic properties of the wood? I don't know anything about wood and how it affects the sound, but I read they are harder than the ones used on the RS models


----------



## elvergun

Fvizeu said:


> They are really beautiful, I have to agree. But when you talk about the Cocobolo, is it because of some sonic property of the wood? I don't know anything about wood and how it affects the sound, but I read they are harder than the ones used on the RS models



Nah...no sonic qualities.   They are just beautiful to look at, that's all.

But, IMO, they are also a lot better than the SR325.   I guess you will find out yourself very soon.  

Let us know what you think of them.


----------



## Benno1988

I'm quite liking these GH4

Is there a step up in the Grado line? If so, what is it? Talking more refinement, detail, imaging etc. Tonally they are pretty good and I can tweak that.

GS1000e?


----------



## Gippy

Benno1988 said:


> I'm quite liking these GH4 .... Is there a step up in the Grado line? If so, what is it? Talking more refinement, detail, imaging etc. Tonally they are pretty good and I can tweak that.



Short answer: no. If you upgrade, the tuning is significantly different.


----------



## Kike6685

Hi
Somebody could compare grado gs1000i vs gs3000e? 
Cheers


----------



## kmhaynes

RedSnapper69 said:


> Very happy with these G pads but I'll take a look at the LL you mention, thanks


I use the G pad much more often than the L size.  Gives it a bigger lusher sound, IMO.  My GH2's are banishing any further upgrade temptations!


----------



## ParaLoganGrado (Dec 27, 2020)

kmhaynes said:


> ..My GH2's are banishing any further upgrade temptations!



I am 90% in that camp, but only with Grados.  I've been exploring different flavors of planars lately and thoroughly enjoying it.  I've got a closed-back Audeze and open-back HiFiMan.  I still use the Grados at least 2/3 of the time for every day listening, but some music just sounds better on the others.  But yeah, I don't think I'll ever drop $1000+ on a Grado because I am soooo pleased with the GH2 and I think I'd have some remorse / sticker shock and the improvement can't be that much better.

People say the sub-bass is better on the RS2e (which was neck and neck with the GH2 when I went to purchase my first "real" Grado).  But they also say there is more of that treble spike.  I auditioned the HF3 on the loaner tour and admit it more than met my expectations and sounded incredible!  But that extra upper-mid / lower-treble spike made it where I could NOT enjoy them on a daily basis.  The GH2s are just SO smooth and play with almost every genre.  They some how slightly break out of the "jack of all trades, master of none" stereotype by being masters in most of the trades 

If I had to have one nit to pick, it would be that the bass is a bit how I'd describe "flubby".  It does get loose and you can tell the cone wants to keep going the way it is currently going, even if the voice coil dictates otherwise on <50Hz notes.  And yeah, the mid bass is a bit emphasized.  But hey!  That's why I bought planars haha


----------



## Bernard23

I've read somewhere that there are aftermarket pads similar to F type, TTDJ or DJTV something like that, but I can't find the original posts! I've searched online for something similar to F pads to fit on my 325e as they sounded great with them, but so far no joy.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Bernard23 said:


> I've read somewhere that there are aftermarket pads similar to F type, TTDJ or DJTV something like that, but I can't find the original posts! I've searched online for something similar to F pads to fit on my 325e as they sounded great with them, but so far no joy.


Todd The Vinyl Junkie (TTVJ) sells flat pads that by all accounts are identical to Grado F pads. He's a big sponsor here. 
Audiophile Equipment, Component Stereo Systems & Home Stereo System Components (ttvjaudio.com)


----------



## Bernard23

I've also found some GH2 discounted, and intrigued enough to give serious consideration to them. I've got 324e and Hemps, where do the GH2 sit in relation to those two models? Bearing in mind I still find the hemps a bit too dark with the stock pads, but too polite with any other pads. The 325e are too bright / lacking in bass with stock pads, but middling them with tape addresses most of that problem for me. They make a great set of phones for use with my phone. 
My ideal pair would be bass and midrange of the Hemp, but with a slightly lifted treble, as I can't add EQ when starring from tidal. If I use my musicbee player then I can get a perfect tonal balance using a bit of EQ. Would  the GH2 get closer to that ideal position?


----------



## Bernard23

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Todd The Vinyl Junkie (TTVJ) sells flat pads that by all accounts are identical to Grado F pads. He's a big sponsor here.
> Audiophile Equipment, Component Stereo Systems & Home Stereo System Components (ttvjaudio.com)


Thank you! 
Though I can't see any pads that resemble F pads...


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Bernard23 said:


> Thank you!
> Though I can't see any pads that resemble F pads...


TTVJ Flat Pads (ttvjaudio.com) 

He also has "deluxe" flat pads which cost more so they must be better right  

TTVJ Deluxe Flat Pads (ttvjaudio.com)


----------



## VinMAC

Kike6685 said:


> Hi
> Somebody could compare grado gs1000i vs gs3000e?
> Cheers



I got a GS3000e from my local Grado dealer the week before last for testing at home. I was very curious after the reports here on head-fi how it would perform against my beloved GS1000i. It is a demo unit from the German Grado distributor and has already been running for 100 hours, as the dealer told me. I tested it with my McIntosh chain: MCD500 with MHA150. The Macs sound very clean and transparent with a slight touch of warmth in the keynote and with a deep and powerful bass. For crosschecking I also used my McIntosh vintage tube chain. The chosen music was Alternative Country and Blues also the new album from Sting - my songs.

The result of the comparison test somehow surprised me:

The GS3000e was, as already described here several times, of course in the midrange about two quality levels better than the GS1000i. The mids were more present, more voluminous and better contoured. However, in some recordings I noticed a peak in the upper midrange, which was a bit annoying especially with voices and guitars. The 3000 is also clearly superior to the 1000 in terms of three-dimensionality and is much more involving into the music than the 1k.

What really surprised me was that I liked the GS1000i much better than the GS3000e at both ends of the frequency range. Drum cymbals are much more audible and the bass has more volume and punch, which is of course due to the increase in upper bass on the 1000. But I had more fun with this bass. Overall I found the 1k more transparent but also thinner in sound. A crosscheck with the tube combination gave the same result, even though the bass roll-off of the 3k was not as big as with the MHA150.

Since it is known that unplayed Grados typically have a thin and set-back bass, I decided to burn in the GS3000e again with a good burn in CD. After 80 hours of playing in I could not detect any change in the sound of the GS3000e. I know that the impressions I've described here differ from what has been written so far about GS3000e and GS1000i. But I have only described my personal perception.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Kike6685 said:


> Hi
> I am going to buy a totl grado.
> I am consider grado ps1000e and grado gs3000e.
> I read reviews in internet and i think that grado gs3000e is more musical than ps1000e.
> ...


GS3000e all the way !


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

If the Asgard 2 ever struggles with my Grados, I always have a backup (or 3...)


----------



## Benno1988

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> GS3000e all the way !


Of all the high end Grados, what has the most balance?


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Benno1988 said:


> Of all the high end Grados, what has the most balance?


I have only heard the original PS1000 and GS3000e.   Between these two, the GS3000e is by far the most balanced (across the sound frequencies) and is much lighter and non fatiguing to wear as the PS1000 is quite heavy on for my head felt quite insecure and would want to tip off my head lol !.   
The cocobolo wood is nice on the GS3000e, but the chrome on the PS1000 series looks awesome.


----------



## Gippy (Dec 28, 2020)

Benno1988 said:


> Of all the high end Grados, what has the most balance?



In production? The GS3000e because its 6k spike that the G pads "bless" isn't as extreme as the other models. As for the 6k spike, either you accept that's the tuning Grado wants, or you EQ it down like I did. (This is why putting the G pads on the lower-end models generally doesn't work because the 6k spike there will be unbearable.) If you want the most neutral Grado, measurements point to the GH4. The RS2e is a touch brighter than the GH4, and the Hemp is darker. There's a RS2e vs. GH4 article.


----------



## Zomb13k113r

Hello guys. Noob here...

I bought a set of RS2E about 8 years back. Since then I have used the absolute bejesus out of them. I am autistic, so it's pretty common of me to get up in the morning, put them on and leave them on for 12 hours. As such they are pretty worn out. The head band is disgusting also. About a week ago the right side driver started cutting out. I figured maybe it was a bad cable or solder so I took out the driver and cut back the cable past the bit where it bends all of the time and resoldered it. That seemed to work briefly. For the next day or so it was intermittently cutting out, and when it was playing it was farting. 

Then last night it completely died.

Right now (as with many I would surmise) I am a bit skint. I have stripped the headphones down to their components and was hoping to rebuild them as cheaply as I can.






And that gross head band. That isn't a shadow...






Now for my question. Can I buy a set of 60 RE and use the drivers out of those? do they fit?. I am pretty sure the head band assembly would (and the cables obviously).

At some point I will buy custom drivers, but right now like I said I am having financial problems and £70 or so is about my limit.

Thank you, and happy new year !


----------



## Bernard23

Zomb13k113r said:


> Hello guys. Noob here...
> 
> I bought a set of RS2E about 8 years back. Since then I have used the absolute bejesus out of them. I am autistic, so it's pretty common of me to get up in the morning, put them on and leave them on for 12 hours. As such they are pretty worn out. The head band is disgusting also. About a week ago the right side driver started cutting out. I figured maybe it was a bad cable or solder so I took out the driver and cut back the cable past the bit where it bends all of the time and resoldered it. That seemed to work briefly. For the next day or so it was intermittently cutting out, and when it was playing it was farting.
> 
> ...


Might be worth contacting Grado UK. They quoted a fixed charge of £60 to repair my SR80, which have a knackered driver. That cost doesn't include new headbands, gimbals etc though.


----------



## Zomb13k113r

Bernard23 said:


> Might be worth contacting Grado UK. They quoted a fixed charge of £60 to repair my SR80, which have a knackered driver. That cost doesn't include new headbands, gimbals etc though.



I found a thread in the US where they charge $100 for drivers and a new cable. That's fitted. I can get really good after market drivers for about $80. At some point I will rebuild them hopefully improved, but right now I am looking for a cheap solution. I've read that the 60 and 80 drivers are 44mm, but they look different (like, the bodies of the cans look much shallower).

Not only do I not have enough cash to do the full proper rebuild though Covid is just making it close to impossible. If I ordered anything from the U.S now it would be months.

BTW as for contacting Grado? I did that when I got them. They refused to even speak to me because I didn't buy the headphones from them, quoting "They are probably fake". I bought them from a guy who got them in NY on a trip and never used them, but I may as well be a leper. I only wanted to know which cups I could fit on them that would not leave me in terrible pain after 30 mins.


----------



## Zomb13k113r

The penny drops. The drivers are all the same size. What threw me was the construction of the 60s. They use a two piece cup rather than a single piece. So the drivers themselves are in carriers that make up half of the cup.






I went in search of some 60s, but they are £80 and not Prime. The 80 are on sale for £88 (down from £100) with Prime delivery. I need to repaint the black meshes, as they have become scratched from putting them on my work desk. However, I can use the headphones as is until the mahogany cups are ready, then just do the conversion once.

That gets me new cups, new cables, new head band and pretty much everything else. The only thing I will be chucking out are the plastic carriers.


----------



## Bernard23

I didn't buy my 80s from Grado either, but that wasn't even a question. I contacted Grado UK (armour home is the distributor  think) and like I said a fixed GBP price for replacing the driver.


----------



## Kike6685

Gippy said:


> In production? The GS3000e because its 6k spike that the G pads "bless" isn't as extreme as the other models. As for the 6k spike, either you accept that's the tuning Grado wants, or you EQ it down like I did. (This is why putting the G pads on the lower-end models generally doesn't work because the 6k spike there will be unbearable.) If you want the most neutral Grado, measurements point to the GH4. The RS2e is a touch brighter than the GH4, and the Hemp is darker. There's a RS2e vs. GH4 article.



Could you compare grado gs3000e vs sennheiser hd800s?
Cheers


----------



## Zomb13k113r

Bernard23 said:


> I didn't buy my 80s from Grado either, but that wasn't even a question. I contacted Grado UK (armour home is the distributor  think) and like I said a fixed GBP price for replacing the driver.



Apparently with the RS they need to be replaced in pairs as they are matched. TBH? I mean yeah I love how they sound. The sound stage is quite simply the best I have ever heard with a set of headphones. However, right now I just want them working, and £88 for a full kit is perfect. I can definitely say that the wooden body on them makes them sound better too. Especially with violins and jazz instruments (big Billie Holiday fan here !). For everything else I have a set of BD T5P. However, it's obviously not my month for headphones because the faux leather on the pads is crumbling (makes such a mess) and they are about £60 for replacement BD. I will tackle those once the Grado are back up and running. Going to use a thinner after market cable too as that is one thing that drives me nuts with them.


----------



## Bernard23

Zomb13k113r said:


> Apparently with the RS they need to be replaced in pairs as they are matched. TBH? I mean yeah I love how they sound. The sound stage is quite simply the best I have ever heard with a set of headphones. However, right now I just want them working, and £88 for a full kit is perfect. I can definitely say that the wooden body on them makes them sound better too. Especially with violins and jazz instruments (big Billie Holiday fan here !). For everything else I have a set of BD T5P. However, it's obviously not my month for headphones because the faux leather on the pads is crumbling (makes such a mess) and they are about £60 for replacement BD. I will tackle those once the Grado are back up and running. Going to use a thinner after market cable too as that is one thing that drives me nuts with them.


The 80e drivers are quoted as matched to 0.1dB, so you could infer that if replacing one driver for the prestige series works, then it also applies to the other ranges. I can only presume that the normal variation of all of the drivers made for each range falls within the spec limits, so they're not pair matched.


----------



## Zomb13k113r

Bernard23 said:


> The 80e drivers are quoted as matched to 0.1dB, so you could infer that if replacing one driver for the prestige series works, then it also applies to the other ranges. I can only presume that the normal variation of all of the drivers made for each range falls within the spec limits, so they're not pair matched.



Possibly yes. TBH? I did not fall in love with the RS2E because of their amazing bass performance, or suitability to all kinds of music. I fell in love with them for their stage, their quirks, their ability to show you why your music collection should be FLAC or WAV and their accuracy. I can't see that changing drastically between the 80 and the RS2E. From what I have read? the explanation sounds about the same to me on pretty much all Grado.

It is also really nice these days to buy something truly hand made.


----------



## Bernard23

Gippy said:


> In production? The GS3000e because its 6k spike that the G pads "bless" isn't as extreme as the other models. As for the 6k spike, either you accept that's the tuning Grado wants, or you EQ it down like I did. (This is why putting the G pads on the lower-end models generally doesn't work because the 6k spike there will be unbearable.) If you want the most neutral Grado, measurements point to the GH4. The RS2e is a touch brighter than the GH4, and the Hemp is darker. There's a RS2e vs. GH4 article.


What is GH4 v GH2?


----------



## Bernard23

Zomb13k113r said:


> Possibly yes. TBH? I did not fall in love with the RS2E because of their amazing bass performance, or suitability to all kinds of music. I fell in love with them for their stage, their quirks, their ability to show you why your music collection should be FLAC or WAV and their accuracy. I can't see that changing drastically between the 80 and the RS2E. From what I have read? the explanation sounds about the same to me on pretty much all Grado.
> 
> It is also really nice these days to buy something truly hand made.


I agree with the last sentiment, and most of earlier though there is a noticeable difference between Hemp and 325e. In the grand scheme of things, yes it's fairly clear that they're from the same heritage, but within the world of Grado they're very different. My Hemps are closer tonally to my akg 550 than they are to the 325!


----------



## Benno1988

Gippy said:


> In production? The GS3000e because its 6k spike that the G pads "bless" isn't as extreme as the other models. As for the 6k spike, either you accept that's the tuning Grado wants, or you EQ it down like I did. (This is why putting the G pads on the lower-end models generally doesn't work because the 6k spike there will be unbearable.) If you want the most neutral Grado, measurements point to the GH4. The RS2e is a touch brighter than the GH4, and the Hemp is darker. There's a RS2e vs. GH4 article.


Thanks mate.

I have the GH4. Do like. Chasing a bit more resolution and refinement.

Happy to EQ the 6k and anything else.

GS3000e seems to be calling my name.

Is it a new driver or a unique driver at least? Or is it just GS1000e driver retuned and in a different wood?


----------



## Kike6685

Hi
Are they complementary grade gs1000i and gs3000e or do they sound very similar?
I have been told that gs1000i has more impact in the lows and more vivid highs.
I had ordered gs3000e but they have given me some gs1000i and I don't know if it is worth having both or to just keep the gs1000i that they have given me. I do not know if it will be worth the investment or better to look for some hd800s instead of gs3000e
Cheers


----------



## 534743

This thread has its 10th birthday today! Well done everyone! 🎉🥳🎉🥳


----------



## Bernard23

Vikingatheart said:


> Bump. This died WAY to fast! I know there is a Grado fan base on head-fi. where is ArmAndHammer?



You can thank Mr Butterfly all those years ago maybe?! Probably many similar jumps over the period though, but snowballs rolling downhill gain momentum quickly.


----------



## Rodat

Kike6685 said:


> Hi
> Are they complementary grade gs1000i and gs3000e or do they sound very similar?
> I have been told that gs1000i has more impact in the lows and more vivid highs.
> I had ordered gs3000e but they have given me some gs1000i and I don't know if it is worth having both or to just keep the gs1000i that they have given me. I do not know if it will be worth the investment or better to look for some hd800s instead of gs3000e
> Cheers


Just my take but just received the GS1000E and they are imo much better clearer than the HD800S.
people who like sudued treble prefer the HD800S, I prefer clarity and less bass. Of course the price difference is substantial between GS1000i which is the old model and the GS3000E, the driver size is not the same


----------



## Rodat (Dec 28, 2020)

Roasty said:


> It is finally here!


Enjoying your Xmas present ? you did not go half measure with this; impressive. As for me just got myself the GS1000E as a late Xmas present. I already used the 325i with G cushion and a Senn HD800S. imo the GS1000E beats both of them. Amazing clarity. At one point I had the illusion  that the sound was ahead of me and I took off the headphone to check.


----------



## joseph69

@Zomb13k113r 
Just curious. Why not just buy the SR60e and enjoy them and save the RS2e for a future project?

@Bernard23 
I could be wrong, but I believe the drivers are matched +/-0.5


----------



## Roasty

Rodat said:


> Enjoying your Xmas present ? you did not go half measure with this; impressive. As for me just got myself the GS1000E as a late Xmas present. I already used the 325i with G cushion and a Senn HD800S. imo the GS1000E beats both of them. Amazing clarity. At one point I had the illusion  that the sound was ahead of me and I took off the headphone to check.



Due to work, holidays, and kids, unfortunately I've not been able to run music through the gs3000e much. So I think I'm far from having it run in. Nonetheless, the short periods I have listened with it recently have been quite enjoyable. I really like how much it weighs (or rather, doesn't weigh) and I like how its presentation differs from all my other headphones. I did hear some improvement in the mids and bass compared to day 1. Realistically, it does get outperformed by my other headphones (in one way or another), but I was expecting that already so no surprises there. I just wanted a Grado and a different house sound in the stable.


----------



## kmhaynes

ParaLoganGrado said:


> I am 90% in that camp, but only with Grados ... don't think I'll ever drop $1000+ on a Grado because I am soooo pleased with the GH2 and I think I'd have some remorse / sticker shock and the improvement can't be that much better.
> 
> People say the sub-bass is better on the RS2e (which was neck and neck with the GH2 when I went to purchase my first "real" Grado).  But they also say there is more of that treble spike ... The GH2s are just SO smooth and play with almost every genre.
> 
> If I had to have one nit to pick, it would be that the bass is a bit how I'd describe "flubby".



I have a chance to get a gently used Rs2e for a great price.  I love the GH2, but am tempted with the possibility of a bit more sub-bass, and don't mind the more Grado-ish treble spike (had a set of 325e for almost a year before the GH2), and prefer non-flubby bass! Do you think the RS2e might replace my GH2? 

 I know I could easily sell either one here, so I guess it's not much of a risk.


----------



## kmhaynes

Bernard23 said:


> I've also found some GH2 discounted, and intrigued enough to give serious consideration to them. I've got 324e and Hemps, where do the GH2 sit in relation to those two models? Bearing in mind I still find the hemps a bit too dark with the stock pads, but too polite with any other pads. The 325e are too bright / lacking in bass with stock pads, but middling them with tape addresses most of that problem for me. They make a great set of phones for use with my phone.
> My ideal pair would be bass and midrange of the Hemp, but with a slightly lifted treble, as I can't add EQ when starring from tidal. If I use my musicbee player then I can get a perfect tonal balance using a bit of EQ. Would  the GH2 get closer to that ideal position?


I had 325e for some time before finding my GH2, and to me the GH2 sounds exactly what you are looking for.  More bass, less treble than 325e (but not by tons), and not what I would call dark (but haven't heard the Hemp to compare with).  It is very smooth and covers many genres well.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

kmhaynes said:


> I have a chance to get a gently used Rs2e for a great price.  I love the GH2, but am tempted with the possibility of a bit more sub-bass, and don't mind the more Grado-ish treble spike (had a set of 325e for almost a year before the GH2), and prefer non-flubby bass! Do you think the RS2e might replace my GH2?
> 
> I know I could easily sell either one here, so I guess it's not much of a risk.



I should clarify -- I've never actually sat down and really listened to the RS2e, so my simplistic comparisons are based 90% on what I've read on this forum.  Yes, I've read all 2969 pages as I was researching which Grado to buy after I fell in love with my GW100!  But someone else might chime in here, I've heard the RS2e has less of the mid-bass warmth and punch of the GH2, but is more "flat" and extends a bit further into the sub-bass region.  But by no means is the GH2 over-emphasised!  More than likely (again, from the comparisons I've read) the RS2e is just a bit more accurate and has a bit less overall bass.

And again, to clarify -- when I described the GH2 as "flubby", I was making a comparison to my Audeze LCD2 Closed-back, which is super analytical (and maybe a bit dry compared to any Grados I've listened to at length) and the HiFiMan Sundara.  Planars typically are going to be more controlled and faster, but that doesn't mean they sound any better.  I'd say a good analogy would be a tube amp with a relatively high output impedance transformer (dynamic Grado) compared to a solid state amplifier with a near 0 output impedance (planar headphone).  The tube amp has a lower damping factor, and theoretically less 'control' over the drivers but might sound more enjoyable or musical compared to a solid state amp.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Comparing several features of GH2 to RS2e (and HF3).  Higher numbers are better.


----------



## 534743

kmhaynes said:


> I have a chance to get a gently used Rs2e for a great price.  I love the GH2, but am tempted with the possibility of a bit more sub-bass, and don't mind the more Grado-ish treble spike (had a set of 325e for almost a year before the GH2), and prefer non-flubby bass! Do you think the RS2e might replace my GH2?
> 
> I know I could easily sell either one here, so I guess it's not much of a risk.



My understanding is that the GH2 is pretty similar to the PS500e which i have. Now the RS2e which i also have does have some sub-bass but lacks the full body in the other bass regions and is more on the trebly side with great reproduction of details and voices. So it's great for accoustic/folk/jazz/classical. Other genres do not sound bad at all but listening could become a little tiresome after a while and the PS500e is just straighter and punchier for rock and electronic.

So your GH2 will most probably not be replaced but complemented by the RS2e. It all comes down to personal preference though and also depends on the kind of audio source you're listening to. Definitely worth a try, the RS2e is great.


----------



## 534743

The SR60e! Just listened to it again after a while and how great is this headphone for the price? It has all of the qualities of my RS2e and PS500e. It's a full Grado. It's does not sound as refined and polished as the other two but it's pretty damn close! I mean it made my girl-friend appreciate listening by headphone and rediscovering songs she already knows. And she is usually not interested in such things at all. Definitely recommended!


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

paraphernalia said:


> The SR60e! Just listened to it again after a while and how great is this headphone for the price? It has all of the qualities of my RS2e and PS500e. It's a full Grado. It's does not sound as refined and polished as the other two but it's pretty damn close! I mean it made my girl-friend appreciate listening by headphone and rediscovering songs she already knows. And she is usually not interested in such things at all. Definitely recommended!


+1. SR60e is a terrific headphone. If you're not into collecting every model like some of us --- get a pair of these for more basic / utility purposes and a higher end model for those "special occasions" and you're all set.


----------



## VinMAC

Kike6685 said:


> Hi
> Are they complementary grade gs1000i and gs3000e or do they sound very similar?
> I have been told that gs1000i has more impact in the lows and more vivid highs.
> I had ordered gs3000e but they have given me some gs1000i and I don't know if it is worth having both or to just keep the gs1000i that they have given me. I do not know if it will be worth the investment or better to look for some hd800s instead of gs3000e
> Cheers



There is a sonic difference between GS1000i and GS3000e. I would prefer the GS1000i for rock and other very dynamic music. On the other hand the GS3000e can be better with classic, jazz and singer/songwriter imo.


----------



## Zomb13k113r

joseph69 said:


> @Zomb13k113r
> Just curious. Why not just buy the SR60e and enjoy them and save the RS2e for a future project?
> 
> @Bernard23
> I could be wrong, but I believe the drivers are matched +/-0.5



Because I love them. I've had many pairs of headphones (now all gone apart from the RS2E and T5P) and those two offer everything I like.

It's not just the sound for me. I love how light they are, how comfy they are (with the big girl's drawers pads (that's what I call them) and most importantly I like the sound from the wooden cups. It's like I was saying to my chum last night "You wouldn't make a musical instrument out of plastic".

I'm going to refurb them with the 80E parts for now and when this whole Covid thing dies down and shipments are easier to get and there is more stock I will go ham. For right now though I am just desperate to be using them again. I'm having to wear in ear headphones (YUCK) because the T5P are at my house and I am house sitting my mother's (she fell and broke her leg two months ago and is staying with family on her very slow recovery).

I will give the 80E a listen but it's not just the sound of the RS2E I fell in love with.

Sadly the good replacement parts are all in the USA. Meaning slow delivery, extortionate shipping prices (cheers Donald) and import charges. Like I said, I am short of cash right now so just getting them working again is the priority 







I've had them on this since I got them. Wonderful little amplifier.


----------



## elvergun

ParaLoganGrado said:


> But someone else might chime in here, I've heard the RS2e has less of the mid-bass warmth and punch of the GH2, but is more "flat" and extends a bit further into the sub-bass region.  But by no means is the GH2 over-emphasised!  More than likely (again, from the comparisons I've read)* the RS2e is just a bit more accurate and has a bit less overall bass.*



Yes...less mid bass...but a bit (just an itty-bitty) is right.   People should not expect night and day differences.   



ParaLoganGrado said:


> And again, to clarify -- when I described the GH2 as "flubby", I was making a comparison to my Audeze LCD2 Closed-back, which is super analytical (and maybe a bit dry compared to any Grados I've listened to at length) and the HiFiMan Sundara.



Again, this seems accurate to me.   But that "flubbyness" seems more real to me.   When I go to a live jazz concert I don't hear super analytical, Hifiman sounding bass.   I also don't hear super fun, Fostex sounding bass.   Then again, I will most likely be drunk when I'm in a concert...so take everything I just said with a grain of a salt...


----------



## rasmushorn

paraphernalia said:


> The SR60e! Just listened to it again after a while and how great is this headphone for the price? It has all of the qualities of my RS2e and PS500e. It's a full Grado. It's does not sound as refined and polished as the other two but it's pretty damn close! I mean it made my girl-friend appreciate listening by headphone and rediscovering songs she already knows. And she is usually not interested in such things at all. Definitely recommended!



Oh yes! It's that Grado-sound! 
You cannot find that in any other brand of headphones. All their models are different variations but they share the same Grado-lifelike, airy and refined sound.


----------



## Rodat

Roasty said:


> Due to work, holidays, and kids, unfortunately I've not been able to run music through the gs3000e much. So I think I'm far from having it run in. Nonetheless, the short periods I have listened with it recently have been quite enjoyable. I really like how much it weighs (or rather, doesn't weigh) and I like how its presentation differs from all my other headphones. I did hear some improvement in the mids and bass compared to day 1. Realistically, it does get outperformed by my other headphones (in one way or another), but I was expecting that already so no surprises there. I just wanted a Grado and a different house sound in the stable.


I am not really sure a run in makes a difference but hopefully I will find out.
Yes agreed, really light weight, I recall I tried the PS1000e in a shop a few years ago, this is weight lifting for the head 😂
I am a little bit puzzled by your comment that your other gear outperforms this kind of level then I am obviously curious to know which other headphones you have, that was bound to be the next question


----------



## Roasty

Rodat said:


> I am not really sure a run in makes a difference but hopefully I will find out.
> Yes agreed, really light weight, I recall I tried the PS1000e in a shop a few years ago, this is weight lifting for the head 😂
> I am a little bit puzzled by your comment that your other gear outperforms this kind of level then I am obviously curious to know which other headphones you have, that was bound to be the next question



Oh I think my signature doesn't show up on the mobile website. No worries. I have the TC, Susvara, Utopia, Stellia.


----------



## Bernard23

joseph69 said:


> @Zomb13k113r
> Just curious. Why not just buy the SR60e and enjoy them and save the RS2e for a future project?
> 
> @Bernard23
> I could be wrong, but I believe the drivers are matched +/-0.5


I got the info directly from the Grado website.


----------



## Rodat

Roasty said:


> Oh I think my signature doesn't show up on the mobile website. No worries. I have the TC, Susvara, Utopia, Stellia.


Very impressive, now I can see this in your signature, that is right I was using an ipad when I posted before, so your were right about the mobile not showing the signature,
Focal is highly regarded, so I cannot compare but these are certainly headphones in a much higher price bands, so that is good if they sound better


----------



## THGM

Interesting blog about SR80e on Audio46 website today https://audio46.com/blogs/headphones/grado-lab-headphones


----------



## Rodat

THGM said:


> Interesting blog about SR80e on Audio46 website today https://audio46.com/blogs/headphones/grado-lab-headphones


Thanks for sharing


----------



## ajm87

Hey Does anyone know of someone who does a removable cable mod for Grados? i have a pair of PS500E and im tired of the cables being super stiff leading up to the cups after the Y split. Im also open to any recommendations on replacement cables.


----------



## joseph69 (Dec 30, 2020)

Bernard23 said:


> I got the info directly from the Grado website.


Apologies.
I'd always thought the drivers were matched within 0.5.
EDITED


----------



## zazex

I agree with the post just above;
that is I think you''ll like both and have a good old time 
comparing and enjoying the them.

Have fun.

P.S. Have PS500e, RS2e, and a few others; had the 325i, is, 325e;
had the GH1 (maple IIRC); others...


----------



## genesyndrome (Dec 29, 2020)

Love my SR325is, I might go as far as saying they might be my favorite among my current collection, but who knows that changes with the day and mood.  Did a 3.5mm detachable cable mod because I could not stand the telephone cable hanging off the cans.  The cable weighs more or just as much as the cans themselves.

Where would one offer mods for their Grados(I can imagine there are plenty of people who feel the same way as I did about the cable)?  I am familiar with the 325, 80e, DT990 250ohm, and a bunch of balanced cables.  To be clear I am not offering anything here, just looking for some direction.


----------



## joseph69

genesyndrome said:


> Love my SR325is.


I love my 325is as well.


----------



## SoundGuru

Grado SR225e seems like the promised land for rock music. Does it really get any better going to SR325e or RS2e? I see alot of people recommending tubes with Grado. I have been doing some tests using hybrid amps (SMSL T2) and a tube buffer (Fosi Audio) with my JDS Labs. My conclusion is that I prefer the Grado with SS (Atom only) as the bass has more slam, improved overall dynamics and just generally more fun to listen to... Using good quality recordings (DSD64) just gives such a transparent sound. Grado has really altered my headphone experience. HD 650 and 560s just are missing that extra excitement factor.

I am pretty close to pulling the trigger on the RS2e...


----------



## YtseJamer (Dec 30, 2020)

SoundGuru said:


> Grado SR225e seems like the promised land for rock music. Does it really get any better going to SR325e or RS2e? I see alot of people recommending tubes with Grado. I have been doing some tests using hybrid amps (SMSL T2) and a tube buffer (Fosi Audio) with my JDS Labs. My conclusion is that I prefer the Grado with SS (Atom only) as the bass has more slam, improved overall dynamics and just generally more fun to listen to... Using good quality recordings (DSD64) just gives such a transparent sound. Grado has really altered my headphone experience. HD 650 and 560s just are missing that extra excitement factor.
> 
> I am pretty close to pulling the trigger on the RS2e...



For Rock and Metal you should go with the Hemp.  To my ears, the RS2e are too bright for modern heavy music. The Hemp are more fun and have better mid-bass impact.  I would go with the RS2e for Jazz and Classical music, but for Rock go with the Hemp.


----------



## SoundGuru

YtseJamer said:


> For Rock and Metal you should go with the Hemp.  To my ears, the RS2e are too bright versus the Hemp.  The Hemp are more fun and have better mid-bass impact.  I would go with the RS2e for Jazz and Classical music, but for Rock go with the Hemp.


Thanks for the advice. I was concerned that the RS2e is not really meant for rock music and more geared towards jazz/classical.


----------



## Zomb13k113r (Dec 30, 2020)

SoundGuru said:


> Thanks for the advice. I was concerned that the RS2e is not really meant for rock music and more geared towards jazz/classical.



Oh man you have nothing to worry about. Seriously.

One area I can not criticise the RS2E is rock. You won't get that thunderous bass, but the precision in the guitars and drums is so accurate it's mind blowing.

When I said I listen to everything I mean, everything. Reggae, rap, jazz, pop and most of all rock. I love Radiohead, Pearl Jam, Stone Temple Pilots etc. One thing I have always loved the RS2E for on rock is the sound stage and like I said, precision of the guitars etc. Radiohead live on the Grados is just superb. In fact, anything live on the Grado is mind blowing (providing the person you are listening to can actually sing of course).

Talking of which. My um, "replacement parts" arrived today.






I already cleaned up the RS2E cups yesterday and repainted the meshes.






So I will run in the 80s later (and make sure they are fully functional of course) then do the swap over the coming days.


----------



## SoundGuru

haha great .. i think my wallet just winced. RS2e is also easier to get in Malaysia for me. 

Yea my ears are tuned to the bass on the SR225e which isnt overpowering but nice and accurate.


----------



## Zomb13k113r

SoundGuru said:


> haha great .. i think my wallet just winced. RS2e is also easier to get in Malaysia for me.
> 
> Yea my ears are tuned to the bass on the SR225e which isnt overpowering but nice and accurate.



Indeed. I love my T5P for being the perfect all rounders. They play everything to a satisfactory degree. However, when I put my Grado back on it feels like I am sitting behind the band as they play. Obviously rap and so on are not so good on the Grado, but if you are into real music played with instruments I have not found anything better. Been through all the Hifiman etc blah blah. It was just a very expensive exercise in buying one pair for one type of music. I should have just bought the Grado and T5P in the first place.


----------



## knopi

So Hemp is darker than RS2e. Where stand GH4?


----------



## THGM (Dec 30, 2020)

Zomb13k113r said:


> Oh man you have nothing to worry about. Seriously.
> 
> One area I can not criticise the RS2E is rock. You won't get that thunderous bass, but the precision in the guitars and drums is so accurate it's mind blowing.
> 
> ...



Hope you enjoy listening to the SR80e/RS2e hybrid! Great idea to justify purchase to a significant other: "No it's not a new pair of headphones, its just a box of replacement parts, that's all..."


----------



## johanchandy

SoundGuru said:


> Grado SR225e seems like the promised land for rock music. Does it really get any better going to SR325e or RS2e? I see alot of people recommending tubes with Grado. I have been doing some tests using hybrid amps (SMSL T2) and a tube buffer (Fosi Audio) with my JDS Labs. My conclusion is that I prefer the Grado with SS (Atom only) as the bass has more slam, improved overall dynamics and just generally more fun to listen to... Using good quality recordings (DSD64) just gives such a transparent sound. Grado has really altered my headphone experience. HD 650 and 560s just are missing that extra excitement factor.
> 
> I am pretty close to pulling the trigger on the RS2e...


The sr225e is really hard to beat for rock, going up you get more refinement but that's not always necessarily better for rock, the crunch and grit the sr225e's have are magical with rock and metal imho.


----------



## Zomb13k113r

Thanks man ! Well, the deed is almost done. For any one wondering what the differences are (having had both sets in pieces lol) I can state -

SR80 - faux leather head band. However, this is probably best suited to bald folk like me who sweat when working and gaming !
SR80 - drivers are .5mm shallower than RS2e (not a problem at all)
SR80 - Headphone cable is single strand, not double. Though again, like the head band this may turn out to be a blessing as the ones on the RS2E are annoyingly thick !
SR80 - heavier. And more clamping force, due to the cups being heavier than the delicate mahogany.

Sonically? I would be lying to you if I said they were the same. Not because they are not run in and any other reason than I am using a totally different source, sound card, amp and etc. I *don't* like the SR80 pads and clamping pressure.

Any way, I decided to rebuild them first then run them in (far more enjoyable).

Got out the hair dryer and pulled them apart. I wore cotton gloves as I burnt myself doing this on the RS2E.






Trimmed off all hot snot glue with a Stanley blade in a holster. Not sure why, but maybe one day I will be bored and want to do something with the SR80 cups. I tried to follow the guide on removing the actual drivers from the "semi cup" plastic things, but he was using a small hobby knife and mine snapped a blade. So I just switched to the Stanley blade in the handle.






Time to desolder the drivers. These photos were purely for reference.











And then I noticed it. They are not red. Now this would normally be absolutely fine, but I don't have a button in my RS2E and so all you can really see is the red driver magnet. I first thought about using a red sharpie, then realised I would probably make a big mess. Then my brain kicked in *kerching*. See, I am a PC modder, and I do lots of custom vinyls for people using my plotter. Red metallic to the rescue.






Just one problem. My plotter is where the Grado usually live. I could have easily use my vernier and drawn them out and cut them, but that's a bit difficult with no plotter. In the end after trying various round things I found that a 1p piece was identical. So I drew them out by hand.






And cut them by hand. Now look, I am not trying to fool any one nor will I sell them and try ripping someone off. This is purely so they don't look nasty when you see into them.






Make sure...






Now just to make sure they go in and come out again...






Then remove the old Grado glue and the glue I used when resoldering one driver.






Solder, replace cable ties, glue.






Glue says 2-4 hours so hey, BBL lol.


----------



## Damien Grief

Zomb13k113r said:


> Thanks man ! Well, the deed is almost done. For any one wondering what the differences are (having had both sets in pieces lol) I can state -
> 
> SR80 - faux leather head band. However, this is probably best suited to bald folk like me who sweat when working and gaming !
> SR80 - drivers are .5mm shallower than RS2e (not a problem at all)
> ...



Looks like it's coming along nicely! I did my first Grado mod a few weeks ago. Modded my SR225e with new wood cups, a leather headband, and a replacement cable. Went really well and I like them a lot more now.


----------



## THGM

Zomb13k113r said:


> Thanks man ! Well, the deed is almost done. For any one wondering what the differences are (having had both sets in pieces lol) I can state -
> 
> SR80 - faux leather head band. However, this is probably best suited to bald folk like me who sweat when working and gaming !
> SR80 - drivers are .5mm shallower than RS2e (not a problem at all)
> ...



I didn't want to believe you were going to cannibalise a brand new pair of Grados so soon! Look forward to the results of your handiwork later..


----------



## Zomb13k113r (Dec 30, 2020)

Done. Sorta kinda. They are all built, soldered, glued etc.
















Sadly I had two issues. I left the "big girl's drawers" at the other place. The original RS2E pads seemed fine, though when I went to fit them they literally disintegrated in my hands. I didn't want to make a big mess so I chucked them. Sadly some of the glue ran through the mesh onto the SR80 pads so they too are unusable. Well, they stink of glue. EDIT IN. Oh and the alcohol I used to remove the glue from the mesh took off some of the paint, so a tiny bit of touching in to be had....

So I have ordered a new pair of big girl's drawers, as I was then worried about the ones I have had for all these years (plus they are probably very dirty)






And what I should have been using all along to stop the wear and tear hitting them so hard.


----------



## carboncopy

Shipibo will have some kind of new earpads soon according to their facebook stream...they even posted a picutre.


----------



## Wid

New to me. Giving them a first listen now.


----------



## Fvizeu (Dec 30, 2020)

SoundGuru said:


> haha great .. i think my wallet just winced. RS2e is also easier to get in Malaysia for me.
> 
> Yea my ears are tuned to the bass on the SR225e which isnt overpowering but nice and accurate.



You just can't go wrong with the RS2e. They're really something special. Personally, I don't think that a mid bass bump goes well with rock/metal. It makes everything sound bloated and muddy.

I really like the sub bass slam on the RS2e and how the more linear mid bass opens up space for the mids and highs. Really accurate and fun.

I have both the RS2e and the SR 225e here

Another model that goes really well with rock is the PS500e. Try to audition them and compare with the RS2e, if possible


----------



## SoundGuru

johanchandy said:


> The sr225e is really hard to beat for rock, going up you get more refinement but that's not always necessarily better for rock, the crunch and grit the sr225e's have are magical with rock and metal imho.



The SR325e is also tempting. It has got really good reviews and since they are aluminium they would probably be on the aggressive side. Thanks for sharing your opinion.


----------



## Benno1988

Having watched Resolves (headphone show) review / chat about the RS2e, and what people say about then here, bit confused.

"Sub bass rumble" ? FR graph shows a savage roll off? This not actually the case?


----------



## elvergun

Benno1988 said:


> Having watched Resolves (headphone show) review / chat about the RS2e, and what people say about then here, bit confused.
> 
> "Sub bass rumble" ? FR graph shows a savage roll off? This not actually the case?



I hear sub-bass on my pair (a good amount of it).   I hear more sub-bass on my Fostex or Denon 2000, sure.   My GH2, HF3 and SR225i also have good sub-bass (less than the RS2e, but still present and of good quality).    If I buy a headphone that does not have good sub-bass I send it back or sell it off.    A headphone without sub-bass is like a beautiful woman with a missing front tooth.


----------



## Benno1988

elvergun said:


> I hear sub-bass on my pair (a good amount of it).   I hear more sub-bass on my Fostex or Denon 2000, sure.   My GH2, HF3 and SR225i also have good sub-bass (less than the RS2e, but still present and of good quality).    If I buy a headphone that does not have good sub-bass I send it back or sell it off.    A headphone without sub-bass is like a beautiful woman with a missing front tooth.


Some say that is also a plus.

I have a GH4. Seems fine....


----------



## Fvizeu

Benno1988 said:


> Having watched Resolves (headphone show) review / chat about the RS2e, and what people say about then here, bit confused.
> 
> "Sub bass rumble" ? FR graph shows a savage roll off? This not actually the case?



I really like his channel and reviews, but he clearly didn't know much about the Grado line and sound signature, so it was hard for him to put things in perspective. 

Also, you have to take into account the reviewers biases and preferences. For example, when Joshua says a headphones lacks bass, I already know that's gonna be the amount of bass I look for


----------



## Benno1988

When Joshua says it lacks bass it's because that's what the people want to hear 

Yeah. Just interesting, I like a lot of the same headphones Resolve does. Maybe he would like the GH4 more.


----------



## frozenOx

I just got the Hemps and like them a lot. I listen to a lot of metal (doom, death metal, classic), classic rock (Steely Dan, Pink Floyd, Eloy, Rush), jazz (Ruby Rushton, Coltrane, Brubeck), classical (Mahler, Liszt, Gorecki), modern ambient synth. I"m coming from the Sennheiser 6-series world and feel like these are the next step up. Maybe even end game for me because the bass is absolutely perfect to what I like (smooth bass to mid transition without bloat and a little punch). Sometimes have to EQ some treble back though, but that's such a minor complaint for having a pair that cover so much ground.

Also feel like I traded Sennheiser clamp (i'm really sensitive to clamp) for pinching the cartiledge at the top of my ears. Any tips on wearing these? I'll try a few things tomorrow: flatten the headband out and then adjust back, angle the cups a bit and lower them as much as possible so they don't press the top of my ears, pad swap. I don't find the pads rough or anything at all, but on ears tend to irritate the cartiledge that sticks out a few centimeters above my ear canal.


----------



## johanchandy

frozenOx said:


> I just got the Hemps and like them a lot. I listen to a lot of metal (doom, death metal, classic), classic rock (Steely Dan, Pink Floyd, Eloy, Rush), jazz (Ruby Rushton, Coltrane, Brubeck), classical (Mahler, Liszt, Gorecki), modern ambient synth. I"m coming from the Sennheiser 6-series world and feel like these are the next step up. Maybe even end game for me because the bass is absolutely perfect to what I like (smooth bass to mid transition without bloat and a little punch). Sometimes have to EQ some treble back though, but that's such a minor complaint for having a pair that cover so much ground.
> 
> Also feel like I traded Sennheiser clamp (i'm really sensitive to clamp) for pinching the cartiledge at the top of my ears. Any tips on wearing these? I'll try a few things tomorrow: flatten the headband out and then adjust back, angle the cups a bit and lower them as much as possible so they don't press the top of my ears, pad swap. I don't find the pads rough or anything at all, but on ears tend to irritate the cartiledge that sticks out a few centimeters above my ear canal.


Stretching the headband out a bit should do wonders for your comfort! When I got my pair I found wearing them really painful, after bending the band it's comfortable 👍


----------



## tombrisbane

RS2e and GW-100 on their way to join my very old pair of SR325i’s.  Got new pads about 6 months ago and they’ve been on high rotation since so thought it was time to get some more Grado’s and the RS2e looked good .  The GW-100 were just an impulse buy lol.


----------



## frozenOx

johanchandy said:


> Stretching the headband out a bit should do wonders for your comfort! When I got my pair I found wearing them really painful, after bending the band it's comfortable 👍



That did the trick. Flattened them out, then curved them back to a shape that had a gentle clamp. Million times better. These are such good cans, best purchase of 2020. Gotta thank ytseJamer for the recommendation.


----------



## Damien Grief

frozenOx said:


> I just got the Hemps and like them a lot. I listen to a lot of metal (doom, death metal, classic), classic rock (Steely Dan, Pink Floyd, Eloy, Rush), jazz (Ruby Rushton, Coltrane, Brubeck), classical (Mahler, Liszt, Gorecki), modern ambient synth. I"m coming from the Sennheiser 6-series world and feel like these are the next step up. Maybe even end game for me because the bass is absolutely perfect to what I like (smooth bass to mid transition without bloat and a little punch). Sometimes have to EQ some treble back though, but that's such a minor complaint for having a pair that cover so much ground.
> 
> Also feel like I traded Sennheiser clamp (i'm really sensitive to clamp) for pinching the cartiledge at the top of my ears. Any tips on wearing these? I'll try a few things tomorrow: flatten the headband out and then adjust back, angle the cups a bit and lower them as much as possible so they don't press the top of my ears, pad swap. I don't find the pads rough or anything at all, but on ears tend to irritate the cartiledge that sticks out a few centimeters above my ear canal.



Hell yeah. I mostly listen to metal and classic rock, too. The Hemps are my go to headphones and have basically become my daily drivers for music listening (still go back to my HD6XX for movies, games, etc though). I prefer them to all my other Grados, too (modded SR225e, and PS500e). They're the most detailed and have the most sub bass of any Grado I own. They just work so well for rock and metal. The only other headphone I own that is as good for metal is my Hifiman HE500. But those are too huge and heavy to wear for long periods of time.


----------



## Kike6685

Hi
I had a gh2 grado which I have sold to finance part of my gs3000e.
I have heard little time the gs3000e at the moment, they are burning.
First impressions are good. Very good details, great with voices, good separation and good timbre.
I also have a unit of gs1000i that a friend has left me because he no longer uses them. I think the driver is not very good because at high volume they tend to sound strange
With both gs series headphones the sound is wider but also has less punch.
I had read that gs1000i had a lot of punch and it is not like that at all, my old gh2 had a lot more, gs3000e also has more than gs1000i, although I say again that it may be defective.
I have thought that with l-cush in gs1000i grade the sound can be closer to the punch of gh2.
I love the gs3000e for its detail for other genres but I do miss the punch of the gh2 in hard rock and metal.
You could also try them on the gs3000e and alternate them with the g-cush.
Has anyone done these tests?
Regards.


----------



## reivaj

I wanted to sell my cans a month ago but here I sit.... enjoying the energy and presentation. Now I am just saying to myself that I cannot let these go 
That grado sound is just so special. I love my new cans but they sound so drastically different from these.


----------



## YtseJamer

Damien Grief said:


> They just work so well for rock and metal. The only other headphone I own that is as good for metal is my Hifiman HE500. But those are too huge and heavy to wear for long periods of time.



I agree with you.  The Hemp are my 2nd favorite headphones for rock and metal.  I prefer the Verite Closed, but it's not fair because of the price difference. The Hemp are a steal for $420.


----------



## Damien Grief

YtseJamer said:


> I agree with you.  The Hemp are my 2nd favorite headphones for rock and metal.  I prefer the Verite Closed, but it's not fair because of the price difference. The Hemp are a steal for $420.



It's funny how much I prefer the Hemps over more expensive headphones in my collection for listening to music. Hell, my PS500e were $600 and while I still like them, they're not as detailed or as punchy as the Hemps. They've basically been moved to being my vinyl listening headphones. But the Hemps just really punch way above their price point. Insane sound quality for $420 for sure.


----------



## Bernard23

I'm re-watching Sky Arts The Art of Drumming through my hemps. It feels like my eardrum is being battered directly by John Bonhams sticks!


----------



## carboncopy

Damien Grief said:


> It's funny how much I prefer the Hemps over more expensive headphones in my collection for listening to music. Hell, my PS500e were $600 and while I still like them, they're not as detailed or as punchy as the Hemps. They've basically been moved to being my vinyl listening headphones. But the Hemps just really punch way above their price point. Insane sound quality for $420 for sure.



Well...I sold my Verity Open becasue it got no playtime next to my HEMP. It was just slower/bigger/closed in. I really wanted to like it (I bought them new!), but I always kept reaching for the HEMP. After some time I gave up to try to love it. Insane, I know...


----------



## Fvizeu

Damien Grief said:


> Hell yeah. I mostly listen to metal and classic rock, too. The Hemps are my go to headphones and have basically become my daily drivers for music listening (still go back to my HD6XX for movies, games, etc though). I prefer them to all my other Grados, too (modded SR225e, and PS500e). They're the most detailed and have the most sub bass of any Grado I own. They just work so well for rock and metal. The only other headphone I own that is as good for metal is my Hifiman HE500. But those are too huge and heavy to wear for long periods of time.



If I may ask, which pads are you using on the HE500? I also have one but Istill prefer the Grados (RS2e and PS500e) by far. I'm currently using Lawton angle pads on them. 

Funny that I stopped considering buying the Hemps cause I thought they would have too much mid bass and lose detail and end up not sounding so clear and fast as the other ones.


----------



## elvergun

carboncopy said:


> Well...I sold my Verity Open becasue it got no playtime next to my HEMP. It was just slower/bigger/closed in. I really wanted to like it (I bought them new!), but I always kept reaching for the HEMP. After some time I gave up to try to love it. Insane, I know...



Same here.  I only use my Grados nowadays...all my other headphones just gather dust (literally).

Maybe one of these days I'll sell my other cans (they do look pretty on their stands).


----------



## SoundGuru

So overall RS2e vs Hemp? I am thinking about upgrading to either one of these... really like the SR225e sound so far, and curious for how much better it could be?


----------



## carboncopy

elvergun said:


> Same here.  I only use my Grados nowadays...all my other headphones just gather dust (literally).
> 
> Maybe one of these days I'll sell my other cans (they do look pretty on their stands).



You know what’s frustrating for me? You can not spend more money on this side of the hobby. I mean the headphones. As I see it now it does not makes sense. I tried not just the ZMF...the PS2000e, I had AKG, Senn, Beyer...they are all hifi. The Grado is for me the only headphone, which I consider “high-end”. And this coming from me, I had avantgarde speakers, audio note monoblocks, lot of serious gear...and what I learned through the years is, that you have to be honest with your self. What good for you that’s important. And right now, my endgam are the smaller L cushion Grados. Bigger ones are too soft for me, I need that punch together with the liviness, openess.

I will have my Cerat Helené DAC at the end of february. And I will use them with either my RS2e or the HEMP. Again, insane, but however/whatever I try that is what’s does it for me.


----------



## carboncopy

SoundGuru said:


> So overall RS2e vs Hemp? I am thinking about upgrading to either one of these... really like the SR225e sound so far, and curious for how much better it could be?



Just to be practical. You can buy an RS2e whenever you want. The HEMP is limited. I would buy the HEMP.

after months of preferring the RS2e I am now back to the HEMP. Both are great heaphones


----------



## Rebel Chris

It's not only the destination, but also the journey. Enjoy your grado's in 2021. Al the best, Chris


----------



## Wid

Kike6685 said:


> Hi
> I had a gh2 grado which I have sold to finance part of my gs3000e.
> I have heard little time the gs3000e at the moment, they are burning.
> First impressions are good. Very good details, great with voices, good separation and good timbre.
> ...



 Sounds like your 1000’s might have a defect. Mine sound fantastic and never break up or sound strange at any level. They can play louder and stay clear more than my ears can handle.


----------



## Damien Grief

Fvizeu said:


> If I may ask, which pads are you using on the HE500? I also have one but Istill prefer the Grados (RS2e and PS500e) by far. I'm currently using Lawton angle pads on them.
> 
> Funny that I stopped considering buying the Hemps cause I thought they would have too much mid bass and lose detail and end up not sounding so clear and fast as the other ones.



I'm using these Brainwavz pads. They weren't super easy to get on, but they're super comfortable and the sound is fantastic. I most definitely do not prefer my PS500e to them. I like the PS500e and it has its uses, but the HE500 is definitely a better headphone. The Hemp is close. HE500 is a little more "fun" than the Hemps but they're pretty close in terms of detail and overall sound quality.


----------



## Kike6685

Wid said:


> Sounds like your 1000’s might have a defect. Mine sound fantastic and never break up or sound strange at any level. They can play louder and stay clear more than my ears can handle.


Hi
Do you try gs1000i with l-cush pads?


----------



## Wid

Kike6685 said:


> Hi
> Do you try gs1000i with l-cush pads?



I have the 1000e with Grado G cusions


----------



## YtseJamer

Damien Grief said:


> It's funny how much I prefer the Hemps over more expensive headphones in my collection for listening to music. Hell, my PS500e were $600 and while I still like them, they're not as detailed or as punchy as the Hemps.  But the Hemps just really punch way above their price point. Insane sound quality for $420 for sure.



Same here, I'm selling my pair of HiFiMan HE-6SE ($1799) because I prefer the Hemp, and overall I would say that I like the Hemp as much as the ZMF Aeolus ($1199).


----------



## frozenOx (Dec 31, 2020)

Hemp is good for rock and metal. But man, jazz on these and live recordings is a new level. It's gonna be hard to listen to other genres on these now that I've heard.


----------



## El Sordo (Dec 31, 2020)

Got the Hemps a few days ago and I'm shocked at how much I like them. I thought I liked my MS2i's a whole lot but boy, these are on another level. The MS2i's are subpar for hip hop and electronic music but these handle those genres perfectly fine. And I think these are even better than the MS2i's for rock, acoustic, jazz, which the MS2i's excel at. I was worried I'd get these and only hear small differences but I'm happy to be pleasantly surprised. Sublime headphones and easily worth the $420 price.


----------



## El Sordo

Also, a couple days late, but I wanna wish this thread a happy 10th birthday. And a happy new years to all my fellow Grado fans.


----------



## Damien Grief

YtseJamer said:


> Same here, I'm selling my pair of HiFiMan HE-6SE ($1799) because I prefer the Hemp, and overall I would say that I like the Hemp as much as the ZMF Aeolus ($1199).



Crazy how much the Hemps punch above their class. The only headphone that really comes close in fun and quality is my Hifiman HE500. And I'll still use my HD6XX when I want more neutral sound.


----------



## 3Putter

Happy New Year! Was thinking of getting APM's but think the Hemps might be a better call!


----------



## YtseJamer

I have the HiFiMan HE-6SE that I'm driving with a $3500 integrated amp (Exposure 3010S2D), but at the end of the day, and for pure musical enjoyment I prefer the Hemp.


----------



## bigbenrfan99

All this Hemp love just made me purchase a pair.
On a side note, Headphones.com has a 15% discount on gift cards which I believe ends today.  I just was able to buy a $250, $100, and $75 gift cards which I used to buy the Hemp for $361.25.


----------



## donlin

Wow, I’ve been away from this thread for a while after all my raving about the Hemp  back in July/August.  I can see by many recent posts that Hemp mania is running wild at this point!  Recently sold my HiFiMan Aryas and probably will be returning the Focal Radiance I’ve been trying. Hemp is still magical.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

donlin said:


> Wow, I’ve been away from this thread for a while after all my raving about the Hemp  back in July/August.  I can see by many recent posts that Hemp mania is running wild at this point!  Recently sold my HiFiMan Aryas and probably will be returning the Focal Radiance I’ve been trying. Hemp is still magical.



Reefer _Hemp_ Madness!


----------



## donlin

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Reefer _Hemp_ Madness!


Exactly!!


----------



## Fvizeu (Dec 31, 2020)

bigbenrfan99 said:


> All this Hemp love just made me purchase a pair.
> On a side note, Headphones.com has a 15% discount on gift cards which I believe ends today.  I just was able to buy a $250, $100, and $75 gift cards which I used to buy the Hemp for $361.25.



Wow! Can't thank you enough! With the 15% discount, it was a no brainer. Got myself a Hemp as well!

Will be comparing them to the RS2e, PS500e and GH2 soon!


----------



## Damien Grief

donlin said:


> Wow, I’ve been away from this thread for a while after all my raving about the Hemp  back in July/August.  I can see by many recent posts that Hemp mania is running wild at this point!  Recently sold my HiFiMan Aryas and probably will be returning the Focal Radiance I’ve been trying. Hemp is still magical.



Yeah. I've been saying since I got my pair that they're incredible headphones that really perform way better than their price suggests.


----------



## elvergun

Damien Grief said:


> Yeah. I've been saying since I got my pair that they're incredible headphones that really perform way better than their price suggests.



Listening to my HF3 right now.    They were giving them away at $350.   

If you guys see one for around $250 in the sales forum...buy it ASAP!!!   These are so much better than anything in the SR range.


----------



## frozenOx

Fvizeu said:


> Wow! Can't thank you enough! With the 15% discount, it was a no brainer. Got myself a Hemp as well!
> 
> Will be comparing it with the RS2e, PS500e and GH2 soon!


Excellent. Was curious how they compared to the RS2e.


----------



## joseph69

Kike6685 said:


> Hi
> I had a gh2 grado which I have sold to finance part of my gs3000e.
> I have heard little time the gs3000e at the moment, they are burning.
> First impressions are good. Very good details, great with voices, good separation and good timbre.
> ...


Very hard to beat the GH1 & 2 especially with Grado G cushions.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado (Dec 31, 2020)

Since the rest of the family is in bed tonight, I'm drinkin' Bourbon solo (well, chatting with friends & coworkers online) and listening to some songs that REALLY sound amazing on the GH2 with no EQ.  Now, on the Sundara they come close but lose some of the dynamics & punch.  The LCD2 CB sounds a bit harsh stock, but with the Loki engaged can actually sound better than the GH2 on most songs surprisingly!  Currently 90% into instrumental music ranging from trippy electronica to palm muted Djenty metal, to funky jams.  Let me know how they sound on your preferred Grados!  _Cheers from Kentucky -- *only 45 minutes until 2020 Service Pack 1 drops*._


----------



## SoundGuru

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Since the rest of the family is in bed tonight, I'm drinkin' Bourbon solo (well, chatting with friends & coworkers online) and listening to some songs that REALLY sound amazing on the GH2 with no EQ.  Now, on the Sundara they come close but lose some of the dynamics & punch.  The LCD2 CB sounds a bit harsh stock, but with the Loki engaged can actually sound better than the GH2 on most songs surprisingly!  Currently 90% into instrumental music ranging from trippy electronica to palm muted Djenty metal, to funky jams.  Let me know how they sound on your preferred Grados!  _Cheers from Kentucky -- *only 45 minutes until 2020 Service Pack 1 drops*._



Definitely agree on a nice whisky/scotch for headphone listening.


----------



## hollandstein

Is there a place (or places) to send a pair of 225s to have them modded for detachable cables? I am not handy with the soldering.


----------



## joseph69

hollandstein said:


> Is there a place (or places) to send a pair of 225s to have them modded for detachable cables? I am not handy with the soldering.


Moon Audio


----------



## hollandstein

joseph69 said:


> Moon Audio


Not with $400 cables tho


----------



## SoundGuru

Decided on the RS2e. Should arrive next week!

Excited to listen to some Steely Dan tracks as those recordings are usually top notch. 

Since we are all Grado fans here, I would recommend Steve Guttenberg's youtube video that tours the Grado factory. Its part of his Audiophile Daily Show.


----------



## knopi

carboncopy said:


> ...And this coming from me, I had avantgarde speakers, audio note monoblocks, lot of serious gear...and what I learned through the years is, that you have to be honest with your self. What good for you that’s important. And right now, my endgam are the smaller L cushion Grados. Bigger ones are too soft for me, I need that punch together with the liviness, openess...


As Steve Gutenberg says "if sombody like speaker and do not like headphone they should try Grado" and I have to agree with it.

I am quite inclined to try limited GH4 or Hemp so nice impressions here mainly about Hemp. What is better try? I am just a little worry that I will miss spaciousness which I have with Alessandro MS1000. But maybe GH4 and Hemp will work also nice with G cush.

Also tempting to try HE1000 which I always liked a lot on meetings but never owned them.


----------



## Kike6685

joseph69 said:


> Very hard to beat the GH1 & 2 especially with Grado G cushions.


Hi.
Grade gs3000e are clearly better headphones than gh2, better resolution, better scene, better separation. They have a more audiophile profile and I love them. I just miss the gh2 sound in rock and metal, that "in your face sound".
I dont think that gh2 sounds better with g-cush than gs3000e, not to say that I see it impossible, due to gh2 does not have that resolution, image and separation. 
With gh2, I love the way it is with its sound "in your face" than with g -cush would lose.
I have ordered for a pair of l-cush pads to test with gs1000i and gs3000e for when I want that gh2 sound to check if I can get it with this pads. If not, I have to recover another gh2.
You also speak very well about hemp and rs2e, do they both have that direct sound "in your face" of the gh2?
Cheers


----------



## joseph69 (Jan 1, 2021)

Kike6685 said:


> Hi.
> Grade gs3000e are clearly better headphones than gh2, better resolution, better scene, better separation. They have a more audiophile profile and I love them. I just miss the gh2 sound in rock and metal, that "in your face sound".
> I dont think that gh2 sounds better with g-cush than gs3000e, not to say that I see it impossible, due to gh2 does not have that resolution, image and separation.
> With gh2, I love the way it is with its sound "in your face" than with g -cush would lose.
> ...


Thanks for letting me know which is the "better" headphone, especially after having the PS2000e, GS3000e & GH2 (in home) listening on my gear for several weeks. IMHO, both, the PS2000e and the GS3000e don't come close to the GH1 or 2 w/Grado G cushions or I would own them. Also, I've never spoke about either, the Hemp or RS2e because I've only heard the Hemp in home briefly and it just wasn't for my taste, and I've never heard any RS2 series. Have you listened to the GH1 or 2 w/Grado G cushions in comparison to the GS3000e? PS: There is no "better" in this hobby, only your sound preference.


----------



## Damien Grief

SoundGuru said:


> Decided on the RS2e. Should arrive next week!
> 
> Excited to listen to some Steely Dan tracks as those recordings are usually top notch.
> 
> Since we are all Grado fans here, I would recommend Steve Guttenberg's youtube video that tours the Grado factory. Its part of his Audiophile Daily Show.



I've heard great things about the RS2e. Would love to hear one myself some day. Though I'm kinda worried it'll sound too similar compared to my Hemp.

Great choice on the Steely Dan, too.


----------



## YtseJamer

Damien Grief said:


> I've heard great things about the RS2e. Would love to hear one myself some day. Though I'm kinda worried it'll sound too similar compared to my Hemp.
> 
> Great choice on the Steely Dan, too.



The RS2e are amazing headphones.  They sounded great with 75% of my music, but unfortunately they were slightly too bright and fatiguing with some of the heavy bands that I'm listening to.  Thank god I don't have the same problem with the Hemp.


----------



## Benno1988

joseph69 said:


> Thanks for letting me know which is the "better" headphone, especially after having the PS2000e, GS3000e & GH2 (in home) listening on my gear for several weeks. IMHO, both, the PS2000e and the GS3000e don't come close to the GH1 or 2 w/Grado G cushions or I would own them. Also, I've never spoke about either, the Hemp or RS2e because I've only heard the Hemp in home briefly and it just wasn't for my taste, and I've never heard any RS2 series. Have you listened to the GH1 or 2 w/Grado G cushions in comparison to the GS3000e? PS: There is no "better" in this hobby, only your sound preference.


You heard the GH4 ?  I have a set, but keeping a look out for the GH2 too.


----------



## Bernard23

New leather headband from Italy arrived, much nicer than the plastic thing we get in the UK with Hemps.


----------



## elvergun

Bernard23 said:


> New leather headband from Italy arrived, much nicer than the plastic thing we get in the UK with Hemps.



Beautiful.   I love the color you chose.


----------



## ajm87

Is anyone familiar with the original SR80? I'm looking to get a pair and wondering if there is any difference from the current revision


----------



## frozenOx

Miles Davis, Merle Haggard on the Hemps. The only time I've heard headphones come anywhere close to sounding as good as speakers. They're so live and natural sounding. 

I'm a prog, metal, and oldies fan usually but I guess now I'm listening to jazz and folk! The horns and bass on Kind of Blue are beautiful. I will say I haven't really been wowed by many piano recordings so far. these have that magical mid range of the 6XX but with a more natural tuning. Highs are not rolled off so much, mid bass is not overpowering.

I know this thread is probably tired of hearing about the Hemps. Oh well


----------



## Damien Grief

frozenOx said:


> I know this thread is probably tired of hearing about the Hemps. Oh well



Never.


----------



## SoundGuru

Are you guys using tubes with your Grados? Is it some kind of special Hemp tube synergy, or are you using SS gear?


----------



## Benno1988

Hemp work with G pads?

Hemp vs GH4?


----------



## joseph69

Benno1988 said:


> You heard the GH4 ?  I have a set, but keeping a look out for the GH2 too.


Unfortunately, I've not heard the GH4, but really don't want to either because I'm very content with the Grado's I currently own.
You know how easy it is to buy another headphone you like after hearing it.


----------



## Fvizeu

Benno1988 said:


> Hemp work with G pads?
> 
> Hemp vs GH4?



I was wondering the same thing. Which pads do you use with the Hemps?

I think I read somewhere on this topic a comparison of all the pads on the Hemps


----------



## Bernard23

Fvizeu said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Which pads do you use with the Hemps?
> 
> I think I read somewhere on this topic a comparison of all the pads on the Hemps


I've tried 5 different pads on my Hemps, and in the end came back to the original F pad.


----------



## donlin

Fvizeu said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Which pads do you use with the Hemps?
> 
> I think I read somewhere on this topic a comparison of all the pads on the Hemps


The stock F pads are critical to the magical Hemp sound. Switching to anything else ruins the sound.


----------



## donlin

SoundGuru said:


> Are you guys using tubes with your Grados? Is it some kind of special Hemp tube synergy, or are you using SS gear?


They sound great with each amp I’ve tried (tube and SS). Currently getting best results with Benchmark HPA4. They definitely scale with better gear.


----------



## frozenOx

SoundGuru said:


> Are you guys using tubes with your Grados? Is it some kind of special Hemp tube synergy, or are you using SS gear?


I don't own a tube amp : (  they sound pretty consistent to me on a variety of sources, much more so than the HD6XX, 4XX, and dt770-250s that I've owned. But like all of those they don't like to be under powered. Just not as huge a difference with the Hemps


----------



## frozenOx

donlin said:


> The stock F pads are critical to the magical Hemp sound. Switching to anything else ruins the sound.


The Geekria flats sound fairly close, and maybe even closer to stock if you cut a hole out to expose the driver. Need to try that


----------



## donlin

frozenOx said:


> The Geekria flats sound fairly close, and maybe even closer to stock if you cut a hole out to expose the driver. Need to try that


But why not just stick with the F pads? I guess I’m lucky that the comfort isn’t an issue for me.


----------



## G0rt

joseph69 said:


> Very hard to beat the GH1 & 2 especially with Grado G cushions.



Thanks for this reminder!

I tried the G cush on my fresh GH1 and much preferred the L, and continued to break them in, as the G sounded thin, and low in level actually.

Now at least 100 hours in, they fill the G as well as my GS2Ke, and with truly remarkable detail.

I'd been enjoying some of my lute recordings (Lindberg, Hofstotter, Barto) with GS2Ke, and GH1/G has taken up the duty.


----------



## Damien Grief

SoundGuru said:


> Are you guys using tubes with your Grados? Is it some kind of special Hemp tube synergy, or are you using SS gear?



Solid state for me. Haven't tried them with a tube amp but I find the SS sound to be perfect already. Currently running a Schiit stack - Magni 2U/Modi 2U.


----------



## joseph69

donlin said:


> They definitely scale with better gear.


Yes, they definitely do.
The only Grado I preferred with a SS amp was my PS1000.



G0rt said:


> Thanks for this reminder!
> I tried the G cush on my fresh GH1 and much preferred the L, and continued to break them in, as the G sounded thin, and low in level actually.
> Now at least 100 hours in, they fill the G as well as my GS2Ke, and with truly remarkable detailI'd been enjoying some of my lute recordings (Lindberg, Hofstotter, Barto) with GS2Ke, and GH1/G has taken up the duty.


This is exactly why I didn't buy another Grado.
I will be listening to either my GH1 or 2 tonight since it's been a few weeks now and I'm missing them.


----------



## frozenOx

donlin said:


> But why not just stick with the F pads? I guess I’m lucky that the comfort isn’t an issue for me.


I do use stock pads. But if someone else didn't find them comfy I was just saying the Geekria flats were useable too.

After flattening the headband and shaping it back I'm having zero comfort issues. Way better than any clamping headphones that need a seal


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

SoundGuru said:


> Are you guys using tubes with your Grados? Is it some kind of special Hemp tube synergy, or are you using SS gear?


I've had a couple tube amps (Hagerman Tuba, Feliks Echo) bookmarked in my browser for months but I haven't pulled the trigger yet. Need to find a place to stash it and use it. 

What I actually use most of the time is a Topping DX7s or an Acmee MF01 DAP; depending on where I want to listen. I've also used a Dragonfly Cobalt and a Schitt stack but those have largely been phased out with the Topping these days. I've never found a bad match but obviously more power helps.


----------



## Kike6685

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I've had a couple tube amps (Hagerman Tuba, Feliks Echo) bookmarked in my browser for months but I haven't pulled the trigger yet. Need to find a place to stash it and use it.
> 
> What I actually use most of the time is a Topping DX7s or an Acmee MF01 DAP; depending on where I want to listen. I've also used a Dragonfly Cobalt and a Schitt stack but those have largely been phased out with the Topping these days. I've never found a bad match but obviously more power helps.


 Gh2 and gs3000e sounds very well in my ifi micro idsd signature, xbass is a great addition to improve the lack of subbass. 
But.. In my otl amplifier, feliks audio expressivo mark ii, both grados sound wonderfull, mids are very detailled and highs are sweet and extended.


----------



## YtseJamer

The Hemp are on sale in Canada, $549 instead of $599. 

https://baybloorradio.com/grado-the-hemp-headphone-limited-edition


----------



## johanchandy

Question for the group, I'm looking for a pair of TWS earbuds for jogging as I'm at times accidentally pulling on my er2xr's cable and I'm worried I may damage them, the Grado gt220's aren't suitable for running right? If the gt220's won't fit that role are there any other TWS earbuds that have a sound profile similar to that of the Grado house sound?


----------



## Roasty

I can't seem to get my GS3k sounding good out of the woo audio 33 amp. Sounds shrill and no mids/bass. 

But when I run it out of my iBasso dx220 it sounds really really good. All the mids and bass fill in and the highs are much better too. 

Probably too much gain from the wa33. What tube amps are you guys using your grado statement series with?


----------



## Uncle00Jesse

How well do grados pair with schiit stacks? Is there a particular amp that most agree has the best synergy?


----------



## Kike6685

Roasty said:


> I can't seem to get my GS3k sounding good out of the woo audio 33 amp. Sounds shrill and no mids/bass.
> 
> But when I run it out of my iBasso dx220 it sounds really really good. All the mids and bass fill in and the highs are much better too.
> 
> Probably too much gain from the wa33. What tube amps are you guys using your grado statement series with?



Feliks audio expressivo mark 2


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Uncle00Jesse said:


> How well do grados pair with schiit stacks? Is there a particular amp that most agree has the best synergy?


I've used a Schiit stack with Hemps, Whites,  GS1000, and possibly some others. (I have a lot of Grados.) They were splendid. 

Regulars on this thread seem to have quite a diversity of amps. I think Grados generally are not fussy with amps.


----------



## joseph69

Roasty said:


> I can't seem to get my GS3k sounding good out of the woo audio 33 amp. Sounds shrill and no mids/bass.
> But when I run it out of my iBasso dx220 it sounds really really good. All the mids and bass fill in and the highs are much better too.
> Probably too much gain from the wa33. What tube amps are you guys using your grado statement series with?


That's strange.
I've been using my Grado's out of both of my past & current WA33 and they sound excellent. Just yesterday I was running the GH2 w/G out of the WA33 without issue on low impedance & and low level, of course. This was the thing about the GS3000e sometimes it sounded real good to me and other times it didn't and it didn't matter what amp I used. This was also a GS3000e with +300hrs on it. I just couldn't figure that headphone out which is why I preferred my GH1 and then bought the GH2.


----------



## Roasty

joseph69 said:


> That's strange.
> I've been using my Grado's out of both of my past & current WA33 and they sound excellent. Just yesterday I was running the GH2 w/G out of the WA33 without issue on low impedance & and low level, of course. This was the thing about the GS3000e sometimes it sounded real good to me and other times it didn't and it didn't matter what amp I used. This was also a GS3000e with +300hrs on it. I just couldn't figure that headphone out which is why I preferred my GH1 and then bought the GH2.



i'll give it another shot sometime down the road. right now, it is playing out of the dx220 and it sounds really good. a lot smoother and richer sounding than it was with the wa33. i also had it on low impedance and low gain settings. will aim to hit 150-200 hrs of running in. if i cant get it to sound right out of the wa33, i may end up returning it for store credit and trying something else like the raal/hsa1b combo or even try the empyrean again.


----------



## frozenOx (Jan 3, 2021)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I've used a Schiit stack with Hemps, Whites,  GS1000, and possibly some others. (I have a lot of Grados.) They were splendid.
> 
> Regulars on this thread seem to have quite a diversity of amps. I think Grados generally are not fussy with amps.


My Hemps definitely are not fussy. The old dt770s are pickier. I do wonder what they sound like with a LD1 or OTL.

I need to try them on my vintage receiver without the attenuator to see what they do with the high impedance.


----------



## Gippy

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I think Grados generally are not fussy with amps.



I have a different take. For a 40mm driver Grado, you want something with slightly higher output impedance (let's say 10-20 ohms) because that causes the bass bump from 70-90hz to be a little less damped and controlled, but more impactful. This is the toe-tapping bass region. The 50mm driver Grados are a different story. Because their bass bump is from 120-150hz, you probably want your amp to have as low ouptut impedance as possible. This region contributes to fullness, but too much and it sounds like mud.



Roasty said:


> What tube amps are you guys using your grado statement series with?



I mostly listen to electronic music and I typically prefer the SS mode on my Pro iCAN because I want that detail and clarity.  For vintage jazz or laid-back pieces where I just want liquid smoothness, then I'll switch to the Tube+ mode. Best of both worlds.


----------



## G0rt

Uncle00Jesse said:


> How well do grados pair with schiit stacks? Is there a particular amp that most agree has the best synergy?



All my Grados luv all my Schiit.


----------



## Fvizeu (Jan 4, 2021)

Do you guys know if there are any differences on RS2e with pink and black drivers?

I just checked an ad here on Headfi for an RS2e and they have the pink ones






These are older than mine (they come on the blue pizza box, mine came on the new white one). My drivers are black (or grey-ish):





Does that mean anything regarding sound?

I have an old SR225 with pink drivers and I read somewhere that they are the same as the SR225e's.

Thanks!


----------



## Damien Grief

Uncle00Jesse said:


> How well do grados pair with schiit stacks? Is there a particular amp that most agree has the best synergy?



They work great with them. I have a PS500e, Hemps, and SR225e and run them all through a Magni 2U and Modi 2U combination. They sound great.


----------



## funkymartyn

Fvizeu said:


> Do you guys know if there are any differences on RS2e with pink and black drivers?
> 
> I just checked an ad here on Headfi for an RS2e and they have the pink ones
> 
> ...


Hi ..just checked . My Sr225  are red drivers .  And my new Rs2e  in new white box look like a light purple ( not red ) .  But on a certain light look more black  ?   Hard to tell.....lol


----------



## johanchandy (Jan 4, 2021)

frozenOx said:


> My Hemps definitely are not fussy. The old dt770s are pickier. I do wonder what they sound like with a LD1 or OTL.
> 
> I need to try them on my vintage receiver without the attenuator to see what they do with the high impedance.


My Hemps sound excellent out of my little dot 1+ with a Burson classic v6 opamp and upgraded tubes but that amp is really susceptible to EMI and ground loop issues, I get random crackle and pops and there's a constant static that reduces if I put my hands over the tubes(noticeable when music isn't playing, even though I keep my amp a bit away from them I have a ton of electronics on my desk). Just some things to watch out for if you plan to get that amp.


----------



## Bernard23

which models have 50mm drivers, and which ones have 40mm?


----------



## frozenOx

johanchandy said:


> My Hemps sound excellent out of my little dot 1+ with a Burson classic v6 opamp and upgraded tubes but that amp is really susceptible to EMI and ground loop issues, I get random crackle and pops and there's a constant static that reduces if I put my hands over the tubes(noticeable when music isn't playing, even though I keep my amp a bit away from them I have a ton of electronics on my desk). Just some things to watch out for if you plan to get that amp.


Good to know. Not sure I'll pick one up though since I'm happy with everything I'm running right now and blew my budget on these and new IEMs.

I finally got a good listening session in with the Hemps and a vintage Technics SA400 receiver, high impedance high voltage output. That really kicks the bass in a lot. Adding a low impedance attenuator showed a huge difference in bass response. Same with the Atom, high gain you get more bass and low mids. High impedance mode on my LG G7 sounded similar though, so it might be a low threshold here but there definitely is one. The vintage receiver is much woolier and bloomy with the bass. Sounded nice with live, old jazz, classic rock, Iron Maiden. Not so great with At the Gates. 

I did finally come across a few albums that sound bad on the Hemps so it's definitely not a complete package: Iron Maiden's Powerslave. Sounds thinner than usual. But just this one from them, Somewhere in Time and Number of the Beast sound good still. Of course it's my favorite Maiden album, but I play the vinyl of that with speakers when i want to hear it anyways. And also found that with a lot of metal I need to do a cut around 2K-2.5K Hz sometimes. but hey, metal production is all over the place. These definitely seem tuned to jazz, acoustic, live recordings. 

I'm still in love with the bass on these. It is absolutely perfect to me. If I put on some synthwave it thumps. Kick drums sound like a mic'd up kick drum sounds with a good engineer at the console. Bass guitar is clear and not disappearing in the mix.


----------



## Gippy

Bernard23 said:


> which models have 50mm drivers, and which ones have 40mm?



50mm drivers were only introduced with the e-series, so anything older (before 2014) is 40mm. All e-series models with the larger cups is 50mm. The RS1e is also 50mm. Everything else is 40mm.


----------



## audiobomber (Jan 5, 2021)

Using Grado headphones with a high impedance source severely reduces damping factor, i.e. the ability of the amp to control speaker motion, even to the point of negative damping. The result is poor transient response; the driver won't start and stop exactly when it should. I can't see this as anything but poor performance.

I highly value tight bass and lightning fast transients, which is what I get from my GH4 and Hafler HA15. I tried a Bottlehead Crack with an RS2e. Bass was bloated and sloppy, not a combo I could live with.


----------



## Bernard23

Gippy said:


> 50mm drivers were only introduced with the e-series, so anything older (before 2014) is 40mm. All e-series models with the larger cups is 50mm. The RS1e is also 50mm. Everything else is 40mm.


Thank you! So my 325e has 50mm drivers, and the Hemp 40mm if I've understood correctly. Interesting that there is more than one pad used with the different drivers, but presumably the other variables to consider are cup and bowl size, so no need for a standard pad / driver combination.


----------



## frozenOx (Jan 4, 2021)

audiobomber said:


> Using Grado headphones with a high impedance source severely reduces damping factor, i.e. the ability of the amp to control speaker motion, even to the point of negative damping. The result is poor transient response; the driver won't start and stop exactly when it should. I can't see this as anything but poor performance.
> 
> I highly value tight bass and lightning fast transients, which is what I get from my GH4 and Hafler HA15. I tried a Bottlehead Crack with an RS2e. Bass was just sloppy, not a combo I could live with.


I'll confirm that, wasn't horrible though, that receiver is better with the higher impedance cans and very good with planars. Most of the time during the day i'm using an Apple USB-C dongle or my LG G7 phone they sound excellent. Volume at 10/100 with the dongle and no bass complaints. At night if I'm listening I switch over to the Atom, but haven't heard such a huge difference with the Atom and the Apple dongle/LG G7 to warrant buying another SS amp for work listening. Might grab that little SMSL amp for 40USD off drop though.


----------



## Fvizeu (Jan 4, 2021)

Bernard23 said:


> Thank you! So my 325e has 50mm drivers, and the Hemp 40mm if I've understood correctly. Interesting that there is more than one pad used with the different drivers, but presumably the other variables to consider are cup and bowl size, so no need for a standard pad / driver combination.



What @Gippy meant by larger cups are the GS and PS series (except for the PS500e) and the RS1e

But I guess the smaller ones (RS2e and below, SR325e included) on the 'e' series are 44mm actually


----------



## El Sordo

donlin said:


> Wow, I’ve been away from this thread for a while after all my raving about the Hemp  back in July/August.  I can see by many recent posts that Hemp mania is running wild at this point!  Recently sold my HiFiMan Aryas and probably will be returning the Focal Radiance I’ve been trying. Hemp is still magical.



When I first read about the Hemps when they announced them people were mostly making jokes about them and I didn't have much interest. After reading some more reviews, I decided to pull the trigger. Glad I did because they quickly became my favorite headphones. I'm having trouble finding anything I even slightly dislike about them. Maybe the comfort could be a little better but these headphones are so light even the less comfortable flat pads aren't bad. 

My gf thinks they're a tad obnoxious due to how much sound they leak though. I think they leak more than all other Grados I've had, though I don't know how, they're all basically the same enclosure design. But when I have the MS2i and these hooked up and playing at the same volume they are noticeable louder outside. A bit odd.


----------



## YtseJamer (Jan 5, 2021)

El Sordo said:


> When I first read about the Hemps when they announced them people were mostly making jokes about them and I didn't have much interest. After reading some more reviews, I decided to pull the trigger. Glad I did because they quickly became my favorite headphones.



Haha, me too.  I have owned a lot of Grado headphones since I have been in this hobby, and the Hemp are my favorite to date.


----------



## reivaj

El Sordo said:


> When I first read about the Hemps when they announced them people were mostly making jokes about them and I didn't have much interest. After reading some more reviews, I decided to pull the trigger. Glad I did because they quickly became my favorite headphones. I'm having trouble finding anything I even slightly dislike about them. Maybe the comfort could be a little better but these headphones are so light even the less comfortable flat pads aren't bad.
> 
> My gf thinks they're a tad obnoxious due to how much sound they leak though. I think they leak more than all other Grados I've had, though I don't know how, they're all basically the same enclosure design. But when I have the MS2i and these hooked up and playing at the same volume they are noticeable louder outside. A bit odd.


How would you compare the MS2i and the Hemp? Just curious here as a MS2i owner myself.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado (Jan 4, 2021)

R.I.P. Alexi Laiho.  One of the best shredders ever.  Child of Bodom was the first band that got me into melodic metal and heavier stuff in general.  He was only 18 when they released their first album in 97, only 20 in this album.  Started playing the violin before his teens and switched to guitar just a few years later -- can't deny the many classically inspired riffs!  He's been rated one of the best metal guitarists and front men for the past 2 decades across many publications.  I know metal isn't the most popular genre on this forum where a lot of us appreciate SQ and production quality, etc.  But I can't deny this guys talent:


----------



## Fvizeu (Jan 5, 2021)

ParaLoganGrado said:


> R.I.P. Alexi Laiho.  One of the best shredders ever.  Child of Bodom was the first band that got me into melodic metal and heavier stuff in general.  He was only 18 when they released their first album in 97, only 20 in this album.  Started playing the violin before his teens and switched to guitar just a few years later -- can't deny the many classically inspired riffs!  He's been rated one of the best metal guitarists and front men for the past 2 decades across many publications.  I know metal isn't the most popular genre on this forum where a lot of us appreciate SQ and production quality, etc.  But I can't deny this guys talent:




Major major influence in my teen years. I can't even count how many time I've listened to their Tokyo Warhearts album. I don't really like the vocals anymore, but he was really gifted as a guitarist and great composer. I wish he had released a guitar solo album


----------



## ParaLoganGrado (Jan 5, 2021)

Fvizeu said:


> Major major influence in my teen years. I can't even count how many time I've listened to their Tokyo Warhearts album. *I don't really like the vocals anymore*, but he was really gifted as a guitarist and great composer. I wish he had released a guitar solo album



To be honest, I've never liked that style of screaming / growling vocals.  But I've gotten to the point where I am able to tune them out kind of because I appreciate the melody and music so much.  In Flames is another band like that where the lead singer's voice is grating and squeaky in a way, but "The Jester Race", "Colony" and a couple other of their first few albums are pretty much THE SOUND I think of when I think of melodeth.  Lots of galloping rhythms, 3-4 guitar harmonies in every 2 minute solo, lots of baroque inspired melodies and such.  Another example of amazing music but VERY harsh lyrics is the band Kalmah.  I apologize in advance for the harsh vocals, but this solo at 2:43 sounds like it could have been a classical piece transcribed for distorted guitars haha.  Starting around 2:58 is the best part, then again at 3:12.  Notice how there are key changes and different movements?  I always appreciated how much work goes into the melodies and I bet if they were transcribed for an orchestra or classical nylon guitar it might be easier to digest haha.  I added the time stamp but that doesn't seem to work usually in embeds:


----------



## Philimon

Fvizeu said:


> Do you guys know if there are any differences on RS2e with pink and black drivers?
> 
> I just checked an ad here on Headfi for an RS2e and they have the pink ones
> 
> ...





funkymartyn said:


> Hi ..just checked . My Sr225  are red drivers .  And my new Rs2e  in new white box look like a light purple ( not red ) .  But on a certain light look more black  ?   Hard to tell.....lol



I thought only reference series and up got the red goop marked drivers. Prestige and cheaper limited series (hemp and hf3) are plain (black). The red goop mark identified you had a higher tier driver and also theorized that it could be mass damping for extra classy refined tuning.


----------



## Damien Grief

ParaLoganGrado said:


> R.I.P. Alexi Laiho.  One of the best shredders ever.  Child of Bodom was the first band that got me into melodic metal and heavier stuff in general.  He was only 18 when they released their first album in 97, only 20 in this album.  Started playing the violin before his teens and switched to guitar just a few years later -- can't deny the many classically inspired riffs!  He's been rated one of the best metal guitarists and front men for the past 2 decades across many publications.  I know metal isn't the most popular genre on this forum where a lot of us appreciate SQ and production quality, etc.  But I can't deny this guys talent:




As a huge metal fan, this was such awful news to wake up to yesterday. Been playing CoB for most of the day today.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Damien Grief said:


> As a huge metal fan, this was such awful news to wake up to yesterday. Been playing CoB for most of the day today.



Same here.  Honestly, I am pretty disconnected from celebrities and musicians etcetera.  But CoB was a huge catalyst in the shift of my musical tastes.  I haven't listened to them much at all the past 5 or so years, but I did go on a huge Sinergy kick a couple years back (Alexi was the lead guitarist and a big part of the compositions) because I could get a taste of his musical style with new material!  The lead singer, Kimmy is a power metal vocalist almost who sounds like a mix of Hart and Dragonforce!  But yeah, this one got to me a lot more than I expected


----------



## audiobomber

Maybe take the shredder discussion to another thread?


----------



## El Sordo

reivaj said:


> How would you compare the MS2i and the Hemp? Just curious here as a MS2i owner myself.



A much better headphone. I've yet to hear the RS2e but I think the Hemp is more in the RS2's class. It's a darker headphone for a Grado but still has super punchy mids and sparkly highs. Difference is the lows hit hard now and it really fills out the sound. I was a bit blown away when I first listened to them. Whenever I listen to the MS2i's after listening to these, they sound pretty thin in comparison. I do think the L Pads work better for things like classical music so maybe I'll just keep the MS2i's with L pads on laying around for when I'm listening to things that have less bass.


----------



## Drokk

Hey!  Circling back after having my Hemps for a couple weeks and putting in some serious listening. Now that I've escaped family after being hunkered down out there for a few months due to covid concerns I'm back with my setup!

Wow are these handsome headphones. They're a great addition to my collection, and the final bit of flavor I needed to round it all out.  These are my third headphone; Clears for serious sit down listening, K712s for PC gaming, and now these for a fun, flavored and laid back listen.  I can wear these while I work / read and not get too distracted, and similar to the k712s they're more rugged than my grey clears so I need to baby them a lot less.  Due to the low impedance, they're also surprisingly good plugged in to a playstation controller, so my girlfriend has been borrowing them a lot as she works her way through the last of us 2.

Fun! Warm! Electric guitars really pop.  On ear is a great contrast to my other over-ear headphones, and I enjoy it  more than I expected to.  My only complaint is the coarse pads can hurt my ears after a little bit, but there are tons of options to replace them.  Anyone have a recommendation? Slightly overwhelmed by the number available.

Wish I was courageous enough to mod these to have detachable wires


----------



## frozenOx

Drokk said:


> Hey!  Circling back after having my Hemps for a couple weeks and putting in some serious listening. Now that I've escaped family after being hunkered down out there for a few months due to covid concerns I'm back with my setup!
> 
> Wow are these handsome headphones. They're a great addition to my collection, and the final bit of flavor I needed to round it all out.  These are my third headphone; Clears for serious sit down listening, K712s for PC gaming, and now these for a fun, flavored and laid back listen.  I can wear these while I work / read and not get too distracted, and similar to the k712s they're more rugged than my grey clears so I need to baby them a lot less.  Due to the low impedance, they're also surprisingly good plugged in to a playstation controller, so my girlfriend has been borrowing them a lot as she works her way through the last of us 2.
> 
> ...



Before swapping pads, flatten the headband almost all the way out, then shape it back to how you like it. They don't need a seal or much clamp at all. I had the same issue with them pinching/irritating my ears and now that's basically completely gone. If that doesn't help, I thought the Geekria flat pads (with the hole in the middle exposing the driver, but not the bowl shaped ones) were similar enough. But stock still sounded a bit better.


----------



## El Sordo

Drokk said:


> Hey!  Circling back after having my Hemps for a couple weeks and putting in some serious listening. Now that I've escaped family after being hunkered down out there for a few months due to covid concerns I'm back with my setup!
> 
> Wow are these handsome headphones. They're a great addition to my collection, and the final bit of flavor I needed to round it all out.  These are my third headphone; Clears for serious sit down listening, K712s for PC gaming, and now these for a fun, flavored and laid back listen.  I can wear these while I work / read and not get too distracted, and similar to the k712s they're more rugged than my grey clears so I need to baby them a lot less.  Due to the low impedance, they're also surprisingly good plugged in to a playstation controller, so my girlfriend has been borrowing them a lot as she works her way through the last of us 2.
> 
> ...



I think stock pads sound best. I'm waiting on the Geekria flat pads but I cut a hole out on Grado flat pads and reversed them, which is similar to the Geekria, and I think stock sounds better, so I expect the Geekria's won't be much different. I do like the flat pads with a cutout more than without though, so I'll probably use them with the MS2i's.


----------



## Drokk

frozenOx said:


> Before swapping pads, flatten the headband almost all the way out, then shape it back to how you like it. They don't need a seal or much clamp at all. I had the same issue with them pinching/irritating my ears and now that's basically completely gone. If that doesn't help, I thought the Geekria flat pads (with the hole in the middle exposing the driver, but not the bowl shaped ones) were similar enough. But stock still sounded a bit better.





El Sordo said:


> I think stock pads sound best. I'm waiting on the Geekria flat pads but I cut a hole out on Grado flat pads and reversed them, which is similar to the Geekria, and I think stock sounds better, so I expect the Geekria's won't be much different. I do like the flat pads with a cutout more than without though, so I'll probably use them with the MS2i's.



Thanks both of you. Followed Ox's advice and flattened them out and with reduced clamp force they're MUCH comfier. Glad I can keep these with stock.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Drokk said:


> Fun! Warm! Electric guitars really pop.  On ear is a great contrast to my other over-ear headphones, and I enjoy it  more than I expected to.  My only complaint is the coarse pads can hurt my ears after a little bit, but there are tons of options to replace them.  Anyone have a recommendation? Slightly overwhelmed by the number available.


I like the Geekria "super L" pads for the mid sized Grados. They're like the Grado L pads but a little bigger, and an order of magnitude more comfortable. Some will say they change the sound too much, but for $20 or so they are worth trying out IMHO.


----------



## eeagle

donlin said:


> They sound great with each amp I’ve tried (tube and SS). Currently getting best results with Benchmark HPA4. They definitely scale with better gear.


Totally agree, I run my Hemps on a Grace Design M9xx (Drop version) most of the time; I hate letting tubes warm up.

Stick with the F pads; I learned long ago that the pads are a huge part of any HP design, and in the case of the Hemp their amazing sound signature.


----------



## El Sordo (Jan 5, 2021)

I've been A/Bing them with my MS2i's and while listening to The Weeknd's Acquainted it's pretty obvious how much tighter and more detailed the lows are on the Hemps. With the flat cutouts the MS2i's have a little more oomph in the lows than I was expecting, since I've been using them with L pads almost exclusively for about 2 years, but the lows are pretty loose and flabby and not detailed. They have presence but that's about it. With the Hemps I was hearing some reverb in the lows that I wasn't hearing with the MS2's. I'm not sure if the Vali 2 is adding some of that in or if it's mixed into the song like that but it's still a distortion I can hear with the Hemps and not the MS2's. And their impact was significantly greater. Just a lot more grunt in the lows and without so much floppiness.


----------



## johanchandy

All this praise for the hemp makes my heart warm. Just wished more people from the public gave it a chance, it could be their gateway into the house of Grado


----------



## YtseJamer

johanchandy said:


> All this praise for the hemp makes my heart warm. Just wished more people from the public gave it a chance, it could be their gateway into the house of Grado



I agree with you.  I could be happy the rest of my life with the Hemp as my only pair of headphones.


----------



## johanchandy

YtseJamer said:


> I agree with you.  I could be happy the rest of my life with the Hemp as my only pair of headphones.


Same here!


----------



## donlin

Drokk said:


> Hey!  Circling back after having my Hemps for a couple weeks and putting in some serious listening. Now that I've escaped family after being hunkered down out there for a few months due to covid concerns I'm back with my setup!
> 
> Wow are these handsome headphones. They're a great addition to my collection, and the final bit of flavor I needed to round it all out.  These are my third headphone; Clears for serious sit down listening, K712s for PC gaming, and now these for a fun, flavored and laid back listen.  I can wear these while I work / read and not get too distracted, and similar to the k712s they're more rugged than my grey clears so I need to baby them a lot less.  Due to the low impedance, they're also surprisingly good plugged in to a playstation controller, so my girlfriend has been borrowing them a lot as she works her way through the last of us 2.
> 
> ...


As others have said, the only option with the pads is to leave them alone. Stock is required for best sound.


----------



## El Sordo

johanchandy said:


> All this praise for the hemp makes my heart warm. Just wished more people from the public gave it a chance, it could be their gateway into the house of Grado



Yeah, I think if more people would give these a chance, they'd change a lot of minds about Grado. I've read so many times (here and other forums) where people are saying Grado fans are only Grado fans because they haven't listened to actual good headphones and that has always struck a nerve a bit. I get that these Hemps are more expensive but I like them A LOT more than the 58X's (which are supposedly much better than Grado according to them) and I'll probably end up selling them. I only kept them around for music that didn't really work with the MS2i's but these Hemps keep the Grado sound and can very easily handle what I used the 58X's for.


----------



## Benno1988

johanchandy said:


> All this praise for the hemp makes my heart warm. Just wished more people from the public gave it a chance, it could be their gateway into the house of Grado


Does it sound good with the G pads?


----------



## donlin

Benno1988 said:


> Does it sound good with the G pads?


No


----------



## Benno1988

donlin said:


> No


Shame!

Can only stand the G pads, especially with glasses.


----------



## zazex

El Sordo said:


> I think stock pads sound best. I'm waiting on the Geekria flat pads but I cut a hole out on Grado flat pads and reversed them, which is similar to the Geekria, and I think stock sounds better, so I expect the Geekria's won't be much different. I do like the flat pads with a cutout more than without though, so I'll probably use them with the MS2i's.




FWIW, I think that's generally the case. Not always, of course, but more often than not.


----------



## donlin

You’re really missing out. I wear glasses too, I just tilt the stems a little to sit on top of the pads.


----------



## donlin

zazex said:


> FWIW, I think that's generally the case. Not always, of course, but more often than not.


Agree, the pads are so integral to the sound signature, changing pads essentially turns it into a different headphone. Way more of an impact on sound than amps, dacs or other things we agonize over.


----------



## YtseJamer

Benno1988 said:


> Can only stand the G pads, especially with glasses.



I wear glasses and I don't have any issues with the pads of the Hemp.


----------



## El Sordo (Jan 5, 2021)

zazex said:


> FWIW, I think that's generally the case. Not always, of course, but more often than not.



I agree, though there does seem to be some dissent. I was reading a review of the Hemps by someone on Head-Fi that said they sound the best with the Geekria L's. I disagree with that and it seems like most everyone else commenting here does as well.


----------



## johanchandy

Benno1988 said:


> Does it sound good with the G pads?


Unfortunately, I really disliked my Hemps with the G pads, the stock pads by far sound the best to me


El Sordo said:


> Yeah, I think if more people would give these a chance, they'd change a lot of minds about Grado. I've read so many times (here and other forums) where people are saying Grado fans are only Grado fans because they haven't listened to actual good headphones and that has always struck a nerve a bit. I get that these Hemps are more expensive but I like them A LOT more than the 58X's (which are supposedly much better than Grado according to them) and I'll probably end up selling them. I only kept them around for music that didn't really work with the MS2i's but these Hemps keep the Grado sound and can very easily handle what I used the 58X's for.


Everything you say resonates with me so much, I was told by quite a few people that my taste in Grados was because I haven't heard anything better and since this was when I was new to this hobby I thought that may be true, I went on a binge buying headphones which were supposed to be "better", well 30-40 headphones later I've learnt my lesson and I'm back to Grado for good, Grado has me as a customer for life


----------



## Benno1988

Can't stand tilting glasses so the arms don't sit behind my ear! Basically cant use any on ear headphones


----------



## Damien Grief

I wear glasses with a pretty thick frame on the arms. No issues with the Hemp at all. Feels fine. You may just need to stretch out the headband a bit to make it comfortable with the glasses on.


----------



## Bernard23

donlin said:


> Agree, the pads are so integral to the sound signature, changing pads essentially turns it into a different headphone. Way more of an impact on sound than amps, dacs or other things we agonize over.


This is very true, even the position of them on your ear has a big effect on tonal balance even before you start swapping pads. Unsurprisingly, the F pad alters the balance of other phones, it really tames my 325e. Its useful to have a full range of pads anyway, given how cheap the Geekria ones are, as they do have a significant effect; F bring the darkest / biggest impact to G being lightest and most spacious.


----------



## VinMAC

El Sordo said:


> I agree, though there does seem to be some dissent. I was reading a review of the Hemps by someone on Head-Fi that said they sound the best with the Geekria L's. I disagree with that and it seems like most everyone else commenting here does as well.



I also agree! I tested the Greekria L and LL on the GH2, RS2e and the GS1000i and for me the sound was not so precise as with the stock pads. The difference was clearly audible for me.


----------



## Rebel Chris

New member of the family. Need to find out how they sound.


----------



## Kike6685

My treasure 😂


----------



## Bernard23

Rebel Chris said:


> New member of the family. Need to find out how they sound.


I'm still puzzled why the UK seems to be unique in having the "vegan friendly" cheap vinyl headband, whereas the RoW gets a nice leather one!


----------



## El Sordo (Jan 6, 2021)

johanchandy said:


> Unfortunately, I really disliked my Hemps with the G pads, the stock pads by far sound the best to me
> 
> Everything you say resonates with me so much, I was told by quite a few people that my taste in Grados was because I haven't heard anything better and since this was when I was new to this hobby I thought that may be true, I went on a binge buying headphones which were supposed to be "better", well 30-40 headphones later I've learnt my lesson and I'm back to Grado for good, Grado has me as a customer for life



I've always found their insistence a bit odd. They'll even go after guys like Steve Guttenberg. Dude has been reviewing headphones for decades and has heard probably every headphone made but still loves Grado and they kill him for it. Just seems strange to me that they're so abrasive about something that is fairly subjective.


----------



## chaosMonkey

Hemp vs SR80. Worth the leap, and the 4x multiple?


----------



## Rebel Chris

When I listen to an intro like this, I know why I love Grado's. Hemp is a fun headphone. I quite like the on-ear pad thing.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

chaosMonkey said:


> Hemp vs SR80. Worth the leap, and the 4x multiple?


Yes.

But if $$ was an issue for someone the SR80 is still quite good.


----------



## El Sordo

chaosMonkey said:


> Hemp vs SR80. Worth the leap, and the 4x multiple?



My guess is that since you're on Head-Fi, the Hemps are probably worth it to you but only you can know that since value is subjective. My gf thinks I paid an insane amount of money for the Hemps but I think she paid an insane amount of money for her Airpods Pro, which sound like lifeless pieces of garbage to me. Their value is in their noise cancellation, which isn't something I care about. What the Hemps provide is what I care about.


----------



## TooFrank

chaosMonkey said:


> Hemp vs SR80. Worth the leap, and the 4x multiple?


You won’t look back....


----------



## Damien Grief

chaosMonkey said:


> Hemp vs SR80. Worth the leap, and the 4x multiple?



Hemp cost less than they're actually worth, IMO. They should be a $500+ headphone. Great value and a limited edition. They're great.


----------



## Rebel Chris

Second that. I do really enjoy them. Worth any penny.


----------



## chaosMonkey

Thanks for the feedback. I have an almost 20 year old pair of SR80's now. This fall, I added a Shiit Vali 2+ and Modi 3+ to the mix. I'm a very, very happy camper. Even after all these years, the Grado's make *music sound like music*. I generally only switch out the SR80s when I'm craving some more bass. The Hemps are so very, very tempting, especially if they bring some extra bass to the game.


----------



## YtseJamer (Jan 6, 2021)

The Hemp can even compete with some headphones that I have paid more than $1000..


----------



## Bernard23

Given the logarithmic relationship between perceived quality and price of audio repro gear, I'd suggest that Hemps sit well above the average value curve!


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Bernard23 said:


> Given the logarithmic relationship between perceived quality and price of audio repro gear, I'd suggest that Hemps sit well above the average value curve!


Dont get to use 'logarithmic' nearly often enough in casual conversation. 😄


----------



## Bernard23

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Dont get to use 'logarithmic' nearly often enough in casual conversation. 😄


I was tempted by exponential 😅😅


----------



## YtseJamer

*2020 Budget Headphone Product of the Year 

https://headphone.guru/headphone-guru-2020-product-of-the-year-awards/*


----------



## AudioJunkie

Has Grado discontinued the PS1000e? It's no longer listed on their website or store. Just wondering because I haven't heard anything about this.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Bernard23 said:


> I was tempted by exponential 😅😅


If the axes were flipped, so that price is the y axis and "perceived quality" the x axis, then I think exponential would be right. A steep upward curve with increasing slope.


----------



## Bernard23

AudioJunkie said:


> Has Grado discontinued the PS1000e? It's no longer listed on their website or store. Just wondering because I haven't heard anything about this.


They're still on the Grado UK website.


----------



## joseph69

AudioJunkie said:


> Has Grado discontinued the PS1000e? It's no longer listed on their website or store. Just wondering because I haven't heard anything about this.


Better get 'em while you can.


----------



## frozenOx (Jan 7, 2021)

I just A/B'd the Geekria flats with the stock pads on the Hemp again. I used the larger diameter opening on the Geekria's facing out over the driver opening. The smaller opening one slightly covers the holes unlike the stock flats, but the larger opening is slightly larger than the stock opening.

Then I made identical cuts into the pad to match the stock flats. The thickness of the foam is extremely similar.

I'm not sure how everyone else is hearing such a huge difference between them. There's maybe a tad more treble on the Geekria's, but it's barely different. I hear no difference when I have stock on one ear and the Geekria on the other, like I can the other Geekria types.

So if the stock flat foam material really bothers you, I'd say that's a viable option: Geekria flats, large opening facing your ear, cut slits like the stock flats.

Yeah, I get that if the stock foam bothers you then most other foam material likely is too. And that's true. The issue is most likely the clamp and you need to loosen the headband considerably, that's what works for me. But this keeps coming up so just wanted to put what I hear out there. I use the stocks, I'm keeping the Geekria flats around as back ups.


----------



## ajm87

I have a pair of PS500Es and i love them, but are the RS1Es much better or a totally different animal?


----------



## MrSushi

Which grado has the best bass?


----------



## ajm87

MrSushi said:


> Which grado has the best bass?


I'd say between PS500e and the Hemp also GH2 and PS2000e


----------



## Kike6685

Hi
Today I got my pair of l-cush pads.
I have tested them on my gs1000i and my gs3000e and my expectations have been met.
The gs1000i have gone from sounding fuzzy, metallic and hollow to having more body and punch and the highs have been balanced, a more gh2 grade type profile, although with a little less punch but more detail. I honestly don't like the sound of the big pads (g-cush) at all.
In the gs3000e the change is not that big, these did not sound hollow but if they lacked, some impact, with l-cush they sound much better. Both lose some soundstage but sound much more balanced to my ears, with better calibrated highs (not as prominent) and more present mids.
This is my opinion, of course, but in my particular case what I really like is that direct and detailed sound and with g-cush it becomes diffuse and distant.
P.S. The tests I have done in ifi micro idsd signature and in feliks audio expressivo mark 2, the ifi is more neutral and feliks warmer but without losing detail.
Loa grade works great on both but better on feliks
Cheers


----------



## Rebel Chris

Found a demo model in Denmark at discount price. Could not resist.


----------



## Bernard23

ajm87 said:


> I'd say between PS500e and the Hemp also GH2 and PS2000e


Maybe most of them with the F pads?


----------



## emorrison33

chaosMonkey said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I have an almost 20 year old pair of SR80's now. This fall, I added a Shiit Vali 2+ and Modi 3+ to the mix. I'm a very, very happy camper. Even after all these years, the Grado's make *music sound like music*. I generally only switch out the SR80s when I'm craving some more bass. The Hemps are so very, very tempting, especially if they bring some extra bass to the game.


The Hemps are great with the Vali2.  I really think you will be a happy camper if you get the Hemps.


----------



## Kike6685

Someone checks merino pads or merino hybrids pads with gs series?
https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/
Cheers


----------



## ajm87

Wow, I just received my TTVJ Deluxe Pads and put them on my old original SR80 and these sound 70% better than before. They almost sound like my PS500E. The bass and mids have become perfect, Vocals are much more clear. I tried them on the PS500E and they sound good but the L Cush pads still sound the best on the PS500E. I highly recommend spending the money on TTVJ Deluxe pads. These are the Same pads on the Grado Hemp.


----------



## Damien Grief

ajm87 said:


> Wow, I just received my TTVJ Deluxe Pads and put them on my old original SR80 and these sound 70% better than before. They almost sound like my PS500E. The bass and mids have become perfect, Vocals are much more clear. I tried them on the PS500E and they sound good but the L Cush pads still sound the best on the PS500E. I highly recommend spending the money on TTVJ Deluxe pads. These are the Same pads on the Grado Hemp.



Huh. Interesting. I have to try those on my PS500e.


----------



## ajm87

Damien Grief said:


> Huh. Interesting. I have to try those on my PS500e.


I would recommend staying with the L cush pads for the 500e but the TTVJ deluxe pads are a must for the SR and RS series


----------



## Damien Grief

ajm87 said:


> I would recommend staying with the L cush pads for the 500e but the TTVJ deluxe pads are a must for the SR and RS series



I'll grab a pair for my modded SR225e then. But might as well try them on the PS500e as well if I'm gonna order a pair.


----------



## VinMAC

Kike6685 said:


> Hi
> Today I got my pair of l-cush pads.
> I have tested them on my gs1000i and my gs3000e and my expectations have been met.
> The gs1000i have gone from sounding fuzzy, metallic and hollow to having more body and punch and the highs have been balanced, a more gh2 grade type profile, although with a little less punch but more detail. I honestly don't like the sound of the big pads (g-cush) at all.
> ...



I also prefer the more direct and fuller sound of the L pads. It is still very spatial but much more dynamic (because of the smaller distance between the driver and the ear). With the G pads, the sound becomes a bit more spatial but also more diffuse and the amount and intensity of bass decreases.

However, my GS1000i sounded awful with L pads. The midrange was way too overemphasized. It could also be because my amplifiers are very midrange-weighted. But I also believe that Grado includes the pads for the optimal coordination of the individual models. I think the models with G pads probably sound the most balanced with the G pads.

In my experience, the Geekria pads sound much worse than the Grado pads. The original material is much firmer and larger-pored. I found the sound with the stock pads much more precise, fuller and easier to locate than tested with Geekria on the GS1000i, GH2 and RS2e.


----------



## Bernard23

ajm87 said:


> I would recommend staying with the L cush pads for the 500e but the TTVJ deluxe pads are a must for the SR and RS series


Agreed. I've tried the F pads from my hemps on my 325e and it tamed the occasionally unruly treble, and boosted the bass. The tonal balance is much closer to the Hemp, but the latter resolves more detail, and is more musical to my ears, has a more organic sound. The treble is noticeably smoother in the hemp, a bit of EQ helps a lot here to liven it up slightly.


----------



## carboncopy

Those shipibo pads are up for sale.

https://www.shipibo.audio/earpads

I ordered a pair rigth away. Will post impressions as soon as I get them.


----------



## Bernard23

carboncopy said:


> Those shipibo pads are up for sale.
> 
> https://www.shipibo.audio/earpads
> 
> I ordered a pair rigth away. Will post impressions as soon as I get them.


Interesting to hear your impressions, they look more like G than F shape?


----------



## carboncopy

Bernard23 said:


> Interesting to hear your impressions, they look more like G than F shape?



I think they are similar in size to the Beautiful Audio pads. I have them too, so I can compare them.


----------



## Kike6685

carboncopy said:


> I think they are similar in size to the Beautiful Audio pads. I have them too, so I can compare them.


Hi, 
Which beautiful audio pads do you have?
Yesterday, i ordered large hybryd pads for my grado gs3000e 
Gs3000e sounds wonderfull but i think that this pads can improve bass and mids a little and decrease high a little too
This changes will be good for gs3000e, 
The seller told me that this pads are the better choice for gs3000e to get a fuller sound, impact and sweet highs.


----------



## carboncopy

Kike6685 said:


> Hi,
> Which beautiful audio pads do you have?
> Yesterday, i ordered large hybryd pads for my grado gs3000e
> Gs3000e sounds wonderfull but i think that this pads can improve bass and mids a little and decrease high a little too
> ...



well...i don’t know really. I bought them with my RS2e. I use them with an L pad tucked inside, so they have a bit more “form”. Sometimes I like them, but they are rather boomy for me. Too much air lost and bass can became a bit one toned (on my RS2e).


----------



## Damien Grief

carboncopy said:


> Those shipibo pads are up for sale.
> 
> https://www.shipibo.audio/earpads
> 
> I ordered a pair rigth away. Will post impressions as soon as I get them.



Definitely would like to hear your thoughts when you get em. They look interesting. Would love a comfy pad that doesn't mess with sound too much.


----------



## jshaevitz

Kike6685 said:


> Hi,
> Which beautiful audio pads do you have?
> Yesterday, i ordered large hybryd pads for my grado gs3000e
> Gs3000e sounds wonderfull but i think that this pads can improve bass and mids a little and decrease high a little too
> ...


Would love to hear your impressions of both sound and comfort when you get them. Please post!


----------



## Benno1988

Some in stock metal gimbals / rods for the GH4?


----------



## Kike6685

jshaevitz said:


> Would love to hear your impressions of both sound and comfort when you get them. Please post!


Hi
Of course. I think that i have to wait 2 weeks more o less.


----------



## VinMAC (Jan 9, 2021)

*Listening comparison of 4 generations of Grado headphones.*

Participants: Grado *RS2* (old Reference Series), *GS1000i* (Statment Series i), the *RS2e* (Reference Series e) and the *GH2* (Heritage Series). All have at least 200 hours burn-in time.

Test system: McIntosh MCD 500 CD player, McIntosh C22 tube amplifier (from 1967, restored) and McIntosh MC225 tube power amplifier (from 1964, restored).

Test track: Joe Beard feat. Ronnie Earl & The Broadcasters - Feets out in the hallway on Blues Masters - Various Artists (xrcd24).

Preliminary note: The following test result is purely subjective and refers to the differences between the 4 headphones and says nothing about the general quality of the individual headphones. The test system was a warm and full sounding tube amplifier chain with strong midrange reproduction. With brighter and leaner sounding amplifiers, the result can be quite different.


*Rating: 1-3 (3 = best)*​*old RS2 (not RS2i)*​*GS1000i*​*RS2e*​*GH2*​Treble energy2,5​*3*​2​1​Midrange quality2​1​*3*​2,5​Bass quantity1​2​2,5​*3*​Transparence*3*​2​2​1​Spaciousness2,5​*3*​2​1​*total**11*​*11*​*11,5*​*8,5*​

To my surprise, the GH2 is far behind after the comparison, although it is a very good sounding headphone and has the most powerful bass. On brighter sounding systems certainly a dream. The GS1000i has such a much thinner and more recessed midrange than the others that I don't like it at all anymore, even though it was my only Grado for many years. The old RS2 is my personal favourite. It sounds the thinnest of all, but it has enormous transparency and bass precision. Ideal for fuller sounding systems. But to my surprise, the winner is also the *RS2e*, because it has both, very good bass power, a transparent sound and, after the GS3000e, the best midrange I have heard in a Grado so far.

After the i series, Grado has changed the tuning towards more bass power and a fuller midrange, so that the treble has moved more into the background. I can't say whether this was done because it has become a trend in headphones since the emergence of brands like Audeze or whether it is related to the death of the head of development at Grado before the introduction of the e series (as I read). But the tendency towards darker tuning of the Grados is a common feature of all series. I sometimes miss the old, brighter Grado sound. Just my opinion.


----------



## audiobomber

VinMAC said:


> Test system: McIntosh MCD 500 CD player, McIntosh C22 tube amplifier (from 1967, restored) and McIntosh MC225 tube power amplifier (from 1964, restored).


Is that not a high impedance headphone amp?


----------



## VinMAC

audiobomber said:


> Is that not a high impedance headphone amp?



It is no headphone amp, it is a speaker amp. I put the grados on via a speaker control box, see https://www.btechavmounts.com/product-range/products/bt911 . It sounds wonderful, better than every headphone amp I have heard so far and has less noise/hum.


----------



## Kike6685 (Jan 9, 2021)

VinMAC said:


> It is no headphone amp, it is a speaker amp. I put the grados on via a speaker control box, see https://www.btechavmounts.com/product-range/products/bt911 . It sounds wonderful, better than every headphone amp I have heard so far and has less noise/hum.



Hi.
I agree with your appreciations regarding the grados that I have had that they are gh2, gs1000i and gs3000e, the latter does not enter your comparison.
Personally, although it is less technical, I prefer gh2 over gs1000i. Gh2 is doing very well in rock and gs1000i I see it a little in no man's land, it is not that good in rock nor is it in classical. I see the mids very recessed, with l-cush they improve a lot, they lose some scene and detail but they gain body in the media and in rock they go quite well like that.
I am struck by the rs2e as you describe it but having the gs3000e and using the gs1000i with the l-cush, I cover many styles well. My gs3000e have about 100 hours of use and are getting better by the minute. Maybe I would like something more punchy low and mid bass, but for getting too purist ... they sound great.
With my feliks audio expressive mark 2 tube amp they are very musical and with my ifi micro idsd signature something more analytical.
I have ordered a couple of hybrid merino ear cushions that may suit you very well.
Cheers


----------



## AudioJunkie

I find the GS1000i to be fantastic with classical and jazz but not so great with anything else.


----------



## Okrelayer

I’ve been a big fan of the harman target for a long time now. Almost every headphone purchase was compared with the target, eventaully hitting the exact mark with the AKG K371- it follows the target nearly perfect. 

I want to try something new. Grado has always fascinated me, in their ethos, their story, and just how they seem to go against the grain of everything else in the audio world. Watching Dankpods video on the SR60 sent me over the edge. With that said, I just purchased a pair of SR80e on amazon, and I’m excited to listen to them on Monday!  I’ll keep yall updated


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Okrelayer said:


> I want to try something new. Grado has always fascinated me, in their ethos, their story, and just how they seem to go against the grain of everything else in the audio world. Watching Dankpods video on the SR60 sent me over the edge. With that said, I just purchased a pair of SR80e on amazon, and I’m excited to listen to them on Monday!  I’ll keep yall updated



I've always wanted to get an entry level SR to have and not worry about keeping the metal grills painted with a Sharpy Paint Pen, nor gently polishing the wood (not THAT kind...)  Plus, the SR60 & 80 repeatedly get ranked some of the best cans below $100USD.  Maybe next paycheck lol


----------



## god-bluff (Jan 9, 2021)

ParaLoganGrado said:


> I've always wanted to get an entry level SR to have and not worry about keeping the *metal grills painted with a Sharpy Paint Pen,* nor gently polishing the wood (not THAT kind...)  Plus, the SR60 & 80 repeatedly get ranked some of the best cans below $100USD.  Maybe next paycheck lol


My RS2e are only a month or so old but I've been busy with a black marker myself. The paint on the grills, I find, is easily chipped. I've also applied leather protector to the headband as that seems easily marked or stained. The wood is fine at least😉

They need a little mollycoddling, a bit of love and protection. Not a problem as I love them very much! 😋


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

god-bluff said:


> My RS2e are only a month or so old but I've been busy with a black marker myself. The paint on the grills, I find, is easily chipped. I've also applied leather protector to the headband as that seems easily marked or stained. The wood is fine at least😉
> 
> They need a little mollycoddling, a bit of love and protection. Not a problem as I love them very much! 😋



Oh yeah, I once agreed to go with my wife to Michael's on the false pretense that I was just interested in shopping with her.  In reality, I needed a paint pen to repaint the grills on the GH2 every 2 months or so    Don't tell her or I might have to sell a pair

But yeah, as cliche as it sounds, it is a labor of love.  Blow any dust or debris that might have gotten into the back of the headphone.  Very gently wipe the grill with a soft cloth/rag & maybe some diluted rubbing alcohol to remove skin oil.  Wait a couple minutes to dry completely and re-paint.  Wait 5 or so for the paint to dry, hold the heaphone in a different light to see missed spots and re-apply as need.  After the paint is completely dry, very gently wipe the wood part of the can with another (clean) rag with a tiny dab of mineral oil and let soak in.  Damn cocobolo loves to dry out over time and I'm guessing there might be a better conditioner to use on them but even as the color gets a darker shade of brown-red, looking at them sheen after a clean and polish is very satisfying!


----------



## frozenOx

So.... Is the Hemp gonna be a limited release? Do i need to buy a second backup pair? I'm not sure i can live without them


----------



## knopi

Nice impression VinMAC. Also nice reminder that sound character of system matter if some headphone are brighter and vica versa.


----------



## VinMAC

knopi said:


> Nice impression VinMAC. Also nice reminder that sound character of system matter if some headphone are brighter and vica versa.



Thanks. Indeed the influence of your used system is imo very strong to the sound you get out of the headphone in the end. Wenn I have tested the RS2e in the shop bevor buying I heard it with an Lehmann Headphone amp and it sounded much brighter.


----------



## Bernard23

frozenOx said:


> So.... Is the Hemp gonna be a limited release? Do i need to buy a second backup pair? I'm not sure i can live without them


Agh the dreaded FOMO! You could look at it in an alternative way, by the time the hemps die, Grado will have released something even better!


----------



## YtseJamer (Jan 10, 2021)

frozenOx said:


> So.... Is the Hemp gonna be a limited release? Do i need to buy a second backup pair? I'm not sure i can live without them



I'm tempted to buy another pair for the office (after Covid) because they are still on sale in Canada.  ($549 instead of $599)

I'm also wondering if the Hemp will be a limited release.  In my opinion, this would be a really stupid move by Grado to remove this product from the market eventually after all the praise that they have received so far.


----------



## audiobomber (Jan 10, 2021)

VinMAC said:


> It is no headphone amp, it is a speaker amp. I put the grados on via a speaker control box, see https://www.btechavmounts.com/product-range/products/bt911 . It sounds wonderful, better than every headphone amp I have heard so far and has less noise/hum.


It is not an amp of any sort, it is simply a speaker switch. There is no spec for the headphone outlet in the link. I strongly suspect it is a high impedance device as used in many integrated amps and AVR's, where a resistor is used to drop the power. These are far from zero impedance, usually around 30 ohms. If correct, the lack of proper damping factor would invalidate your results for me.

PS No properly designed headphone amp should have any noticeable noise or hum. I have half a dozen in-house and even the cheapest is dead quiet.


----------



## VinMAC

audiobomber said:


> It is not an amp of any sort, it is simply a speaker switch. There is no spec for the headphone outlet in the link. I strongly suspect it is a high impedance device as used in many integrated amps and AVR's, where a resistor is used to drop the power. These are far from zero impedance, usually around 30 ohms. If correct, the lack of proper damping factor would invalidate your results for me.
> 
> PS No properly designed headphone amp should have any noticeable noise or hum. I have half a dozen in-house and even the cheapest is dead quiet.



I did not claim that the Speaker Control Box is an amplifier. It is merely connected to the 8 ohm tap of the tube amplifier's speaker terminals.

That the headphone output on the control box is high impedance is pure speculation. There is nothing in the manual about this. I can only say that the sound is identical to when I would connect the headphones directly to the speaker terminals only a bit less dynamic.

As a comparison I have the Grado RA1 and the high quality headphone outputs from the MCD500 and my vintagereceiver Harman Kardon 630. None of these options sound nearly as detailed and spatial as well as dynamic as via the speaker connections of the McIntosh MC225 tube amplifier and via the Speaker Control Box, which by the way I bought at a high end retailer.

If all your tube (not SS!) headphone amps are absolutely low noise then congratulations! I have yet to hear a single tube amp that is absolutely silent at idle at least not McIntosh, Leben, Unison, Jadis, Manley and Audio Research. I guess those were the bad amps then.


----------



## carboncopy

VinMAC said:


> I did not claim that the Speaker Control Box is an amplifier. It is merely connected to the 8 ohm tap of the tube amplifier's speaker terminals.
> 
> That the headphone output on the control box is high impedance is pure speculation. There is nothing in the manual about this. I can only say that the sound is identical to when I would connect the headphones directly to the speaker terminals only a bit less dynamic.
> 
> ...



The switch box probably has a resistor divider, therefore it’s output impedance is higher. Other option would be a transformer. That could provide impedance matching, but usually cost much more.

As for dead silent tube amp (with Grado) I know one: the Tor audio balanced.


----------



## chaosMonkey

Grado 420 order in.  Something to look forward to, as the winter months wear on. Also... y'all are a bad influence.   

And now I learn there's controversy around hemp themed emojis. So very funny. 

Being blessed to call the _The Green Mountain State _home_, _I've witnessed the rise and fall of a number of hemp farms. Knock on wood the industry will settle down in the years ahead. Vermont farmer's could definitely use another cash crop, and *hemp wood* is a fascinating product. 

The Hemp cachet would multiplied manyfold, I think, if the hemp came from Vermont. Clan Grado, are ya listening?


----------



## Damien Grief

YtseJamer said:


> I'm also wondering if the Hemp will be a limited release.  In my opinion, this would be a really stupid move by Grado to remove this product from the market eventually after all the praise that they have received so far.



From what I've read, Grado has wanted to do Hemp headphones for a while. They'll eventually stop selling the Hemps, but I don't think it'll be the last Hemp-based headphone we see released from Grado. I think they'll start working the wood into their standard line (or make a new hemp-based line) eventually.


----------



## Aerosphere

https://www.headfonia.com/grado-gt220-review/

I checked out Grado's first TWS.


----------



## knopi (Jan 11, 2021)

It would be shame for Hemp, price is fair and available for most, and from impressions it seems like one of the most popular Grado hp right now.
Is there some shop in europe where I can buy Hemp?


----------



## henriks

Danish shop https://www.lydspecialisten.dk/prod...881-grado-the-hemp-headphone-limited-edition/


----------



## emorrison33

Aerosphere said:


> https://www.headfonia.com/grado-gt220-review/
> 
> I checked out Grado's first TWS.


I like them.  I have quite a few IEM's/earbuds (including the Sennheiser Momentum TWS), and the Grado's are the best sounding, for my preferences.  Maybe a little less bass, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## god-bluff

knopi said:


> It would be shame for Hemp, price is fair and available for most, and from impressions it seems like one of the most popular Grado hp right now.
> Is there some shop in europe where I can buy Hemp?


I bet the sales are a tiny fraction of the SR60/80e. These are available in most HiFi shops in the UK at least and of course, judging by the number of (positive), reviews, sold in pretty large numbers on Amazon etc. These are a lot of buyers idea of 'high end' headphones and rightly so. £80-£100 is a lot to spend on non Bluetooth headphones for most normal people, Beats excepted 😉

 The hemp is a niche product. The lower SR series is Grado's bread and butter; don't confuse this site with the rest of the Big wide world


----------



## Okrelayer

I’ve had fun reading all of your posts while waiting for my SR80e’s to come in the mail, so i thought i would share my two hour impressions/review on them! 

*In a year where were we can’t go to live concerts, Grado brings the concert to me:*

I’ve heard a lot about the “Grado sound.” So I went in wondering what the heck this Grado sound was. On my first listen i could tell that these sounded very authentic, but brighter. To my ears it didn’t sound wrong, just brighter than what I usually hear. But usually brighter headphones sound artificial or something, these still sound “right” to my ears. So something weird was happening here. But i was reminded of two things i heard when researching these headphones.

One guy on YouTube said he went to a live recording at a church. And in the lobby they had multiple high end headphones to hear what was just recorded. On the table was the SR80 and he said to him it sounded most like what he heard in the church. 

Another reviewer said that “Grados sound like live music.  No graph, mic measurement, waterfall plot I've seen shows what live music sounds like. “

So i started listening to bands I had seen live

- Radiohead
- Vampire weekend
- Porcupine tree
- Opeth
- Tool

Bingo it hit me. These headphones were bringing me back to how i felt at these shows. They had a similar sonic profile. These are presented the way music is heard live, not in the studio. It has an airiness to the sound that you hear in a Smoke filled venue, an energy that you get from live performances. They can be a little fatiguing to the ear(as are concerts actually.) but they are like espresso- a shot in the arm of raw wild energy. They are an absolute perfect compliment to my AKG K371 which presents music how you would hear it on proper loudspeakers in a room. 

But in a year where we don’t have live concerts I’ve begun to crave that feeling, Grado brings me closer to that place.


----------



## emorrison33

YtseJamer said:


> I'm tempted to buy another pair for the office (after Covid) because they are still on sale in Canada.  ($549 instead of $599)


I was thinking of buying another pair for the office as well.  But the "logo" on the side of the cups would not go over well.  I could cover up the leaf with a sticker or something, but it's not that important. I still have my RS2e's I can use in the office.  I'll leave the Hemps at home.


----------



## signine

Y’all, I just wanted you to know that I bought a pair of Hemps and created an account after reading the last few dozen pages of this thread.

Thanks so much for insight, they show up tomorrow.


----------



## Bernard23

emorrison33 said:


> I was thinking of buying another pair for the office as well.  But the "logo" on the side of the cups would not go over well.  I could cover up the leaf with a sticker or something, but it's not that important. I still have my RS2e's I can use in the office.  I'll leave the Hemps at home.


Here in Europe, well the UK anyway, hemp doesn't have quite the same stigma, not that you'd walk into the office wearing a cannabis T shirt, but the majority here wouldn't notice.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

emorrison33 said:


> I was thinking of buying another pair for the office as well.  But the "logo" on the side of the cups would not go over well.  I could cover up the leaf with a sticker or something, but it's not that important. I still have my RS2e's I can use in the office.  I'll leave the Hemps at home.


There was someone awhile back in the thread who special ordered a pair with the Hemp buttons detached from the cups. In cognito.


----------



## Damien Grief

signine said:


> Y’all, I just wanted you to know that I bought a pair of Hemps and created an account after reading the last few dozen pages of this thread.
> 
> Thanks so much for insight, they show up tomorrow.



Enjoy! Let us know how you like them after they arrive.


----------



## 534743

Does someone have experiences with how the Hemp compares to the PS500e? From what i read they seem to be very similar.


----------



## Kammerat Rebekka

^They don’t sound alike at all. The Hemp sounds fairly close to the classic Grado sound whereas the PS500e is far warmer, especially in the top end.


----------



## 534743

Kammerat Rebekka said:


> ^They don’t sound alike at all. The Hemp sounds fairly close to the classic Grado sound whereas the PS500e is far warmer, especially in the top end.



So the Hemp is closer to the RS2e?


----------



## Kammerat Rebekka

Yes. I was actually about to say that it sounds very close to the RS2e
If you already own the latter, I’d recommend you look elsewhere for a new headphone...unless you really really dig the look of the Hemp.
I was never that fond of Grados but my friend recently bought a Hemp on the basis of it being this new Grado that didn’t sound like a Grado ie it was warm with great bass extension. He and I both had a long listening session with the Hemp and it was a big let-down. His daily driver is the HD600 - a can that isn’t exactly known for it’s bass abilities, yet it had noticeably better extension than the Hemp.


----------



## SoundGuru

Kammerat Rebekka said:


> Yes. I was actually about to say that it sounds very close to the RS2e
> If you already own the latter, I’d recommend you look elsewhere for a new headphone...unless you really really dig the look of the Hemp.
> I was never that fond of Grados but my friend recently bought a Hemp on the basis of it being this new Grado that didn’t sound like a Grado ie it was warm with great bass extension. He and I both had a long listening session with the Hemp and it was a big let-down. His daily driver is the HD600 - a can that isn’t exactly known for it’s bass abilities, yet it had noticeably better extension than the Hemp.


Were you comparing the RS2e with stock bowls or flat pads? The pads make a big difference on the sound and have advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## carboncopy

I do have the RS2e and the HEMP and for me they are different enough to keep both. The RS2e has a more vivid, open high range, the HEMP has a bit more sub-bass. And the RS2e is less congested. HEMP on the other hand is somehow has a bigger soul.


----------



## knopi (Jan 12, 2021)

god-bluff said:


> I bet the sales are a tiny fraction of the SR60/80e. These are available in most HiFi shops in the UK at least and of course, judging by the number of (positive), reviews, sold in pretty large numbers on Amazon etc. These are a lot of buyers idea of 'high end' headphones and rightly so. £80-£100 is a lot to spend on non Bluetooth headphones for most normal people, Beats excepted 😉
> 
> The hemp is a niche product. The lower SR series is Grado's bread and butter; don't confuse this site with the rest of the Big wide world



You misunderstood what I wrote, I did not talk about selling but about sound it seems Grado fans like Hemp sound in general. Of course SR60/80 have great price performance maybe the best from all overhead headphone = easy buy. Anyway nothing important.


----------



## Bernard23 (Jan 12, 2021)

Kammerat Rebekka said:


> Yes. I was actually about to say that it sounds very close to the RS2e
> If you already own the latter, I’d recommend you look elsewhere for a new headphone...unless you really really dig the look of the Hemp.
> I was never that fond of Grados but my friend recently bought a Hemp on the basis of it being this new Grado that didn’t sound like a Grado ie it was warm with great bass extension. He and I both had a long listening session with the Hemp and it was a big let-down. His daily driver is the HD600 - a can that isn’t exactly known for it’s bass abilities, yet it had noticeably better extension than the Hemp.


Grado phones don't provide the big bass, that's not their forte. If you look at the range of tonality across the Grado ranges, it's still small solar system compared to the universe of all phones. It's fair to say though that the Grado universe is fairly remote, and sits beyond most others in its unique love it or hate it style; the context of this thread is to magnify the different planets in the Gradoverse. 
I've owned Beyers and Sennheiser phones, all very competent, but none as exciting. I'd rather that quality than say sheer bass extension or tonal accuracy, but as in everything subjective, we all have different tastes!


----------



## Kammerat Rebekka (Jan 12, 2021)

SoundGuru said:


> Were you comparing the RS2e with stock bowls or flat pads? The pads make a big difference on the sound and have advantages and disadvantages.


The comparison was between the HD600 and the Hemp
I have listened to the RS2e on 3 different occasions. The Hemp twice and I think they sound very much alike. Both cans were fitted with stock pads btw.

Edith.


----------



## 534743

Kammerat Rebekka said:


> The comparison was between the HD600 and the Hemp
> I have listened to the RS2e on 3 different occasions. The Hemp twice and I think they sound very much alike. Both cans were fitted with stock pads btw.
> 
> Edith.



No disrespect to your findings but if the Hemp sounds like the RS2e then why is everyone raving about it so much when it more or less already existed before?

Anyone can shed light on where the Hemp fits in? I have been reading here for months now and i am still not really sure where it stands.

So could some of you compare the RS2e and PS500e (which i both own) to the Hemp and also the GH2 and SR325e?

Thanks!


----------



## YtseJamer (Jan 12, 2021)

paraphernalia said:


> No disrespect to your findings but if the Hemp sounds like the RS2e then why is everyone raving about it so much when it more or less already existed before?
> 
> Anyone can shed light on where the Hemp fits in? I have been reading here for months now and i am still not really sure where it stands.
> 
> ...



To my ears, the Hemp don't sound like the RS2e at all.  They sound like a blend of the old RS-1 with the HD600 (well driven).   Or a faster version version of the HD600 with *much better* bass, and without the harsh upper mids of the HD600.


----------



## frozenOx (Jan 12, 2021)

The HD600 does not have better bass extension than the Hemps. I can't take that seriously at all lol. HD600 drop off considerably after 100Hz, the Hemps more around 70 and not as dramatically. I can hear, and feel sub-bass on the Hemps down to about 35Hz. The HD600 is much more midbass focused, so that is likely what they were hearing, just more quantity of midbass. Which IMO, sucks. The only comparison between the two is the flatness of the mids until about 2K.  Hemps have better bass, upper mids, treble, soundstage, and imaging than 6-series to me. I'd say the 1K region is a tie.


----------



## YtseJamer (Jan 12, 2021)

frozenOx said:


> The HD600 does not have better bass extension than the Hemps. I can't take that seriously at all lol. HD600 drop off considerably after 100Hz.



I said HD600 with *much better* bass.  They remind of the old RS-1 (not the RS-1i) mixed with the HD600 (well driven), but with a better bass and more speed.


----------



## Bernard23

To my ears, hemp and 325e are very different sounding Grado phones. Hemp is a smoother, less bright, punchier bass and more detailed. Latter is not down to the pads, it's inherent.


----------



## tombrisbane

Got my RS2e yesterday - apart from the foam needing some breaking in I’m very impressed so far.  While not HD800S levels of soundstage it’s quite large, female vocals are also amazing.

Listening to Hans Zimmer - The Classics at the moment and it sounds wonderful out of these.  Bass isn’t punchy but it has a nice feel to it, very melodic to my ears.  It was a toss up between these and the hemp, pretty happy with my decision so far.  Hemp seems more like an all rounder which I have many of, I wouldn’t use these for everything based on what I’m hearing so far but think they’ll be great for classical, jazz and folky type music.


----------



## frozenOx (Jan 12, 2021)

YtseJamer said:


> I said HD600 with *much better* bass.  They remind of the old RS-1 (not the RS-1i) mixed with the HD600 (well driven), but with a better bass and more speed.


No, someone else said the 600 had better bass extension. Wasn't you. They definitely have better bass than the HD600, or any 6-series I've heard. People get bass extension mixed up with volume and it drives me crazy. Hemps are neutral bass volume with more sub-bass extension than the 6-series. I do not want for bass at all, and bass bleed is the worst thing ever.


----------



## Damien Grief

paraphernalia said:


> Does someone have experiences with how the Hemp compares to the PS500e? From what i read they seem to be very similar.



I own both the PS500e and the Hemp. They're both great headphones. They do sound _sort of_ similar, but the PS500e is warmer and the Hemp is more detailed. Noticeably so. I find uses for both of them but prefer the Hemp.


----------



## Kike6685

Hello
At the begining i fall in love with gs3000e, because i though they sound very well news but about 150 hours with my gs3000e  I am a bit dissapointed.
The burn in didnt make important changes. I read that after 100 hours bass i gone up but in my unit itsnt true. 
While waiting to receive my beautiful audio pads, I expected a little more from them. Especially in the bass department, I had the gh2s and they had more bass, they sounded better to me in rock even with less resolution, they don't have as much as I expected, even the gs1000i with l-cush pads also have more bass. This lack of bass makes a bit of a lack of body according to your genres and I do not mean electronic or commercial music, the profile of the gcush pads may not go away but these with l cush get worse
My unit came with a defect in the wood and they are going to replace it, I am hopeful that the new one will sound better to my ear but if not, I may sell it and keep my old gs1000i and look for something like zmf aeolus
I can say that they are very good, in jazz, acoustic and soft rock. The problem comes when I start to believe that they are getting better with burn in. I take my hifiman ananda, my favorite headset and it sounds much more balanced to me, having cost half.
Let's say I loved the gh2 grade and was looking for a super gh2, seeing that they had the same wood led me to confusion ...


----------



## YtseJamer (Jan 12, 2021)

Kike6685 said:


> Hello
> At the begining i fall in love with gs3000e, because i though they sound very well news but about 150 hours with my gs3000e  I am a bit dissapointed.
> The burn in didnt make important changes. I read that after 100 hours bass i gone up but in my unit itsnt true.
> While waiting to receive my beautiful audio pads, I expected a little more from them. Especially in the bass department, I had the gh2s and they had more bass, they sounded better to me in rock even with less resolution, they don't have as much as I expected, even the gs1000i with l-cush pads also have more bass. This lack of bass makes a bit of a lack of body according to your genres and I do not mean electronic or commercial music, the profile of the gcush pads may not go away but these with l cush get worse
> ...



You should try the Hemp before spending too much money on other headphones..


----------



## YtseJamer

frozenOx said:


> No, someone else said the 600 had better bass extension. Wasn't you. They definitely have better bass than the HD600, or any 6-series I've heard. People get bass extension mixed up with volume and it drives me crazy. Hemps are neutral bass volume with more sub-bass extension than the 6-series. I do not want for bass at all, and bass bleed is the worst thing ever.



Jeez, who said that? lol


----------



## elnero

New Hemp owner here. Thanks to @YtseJamer for bringing them to my attention! Really liking what I'm hearing from them so far.


----------



## Kike6685

YtseJamer said:


> You should try the Hemp before spending too much money on other headphones..


Hi
I already heard hemp at a friend's house, it has good bass within the family grade, close to gh2, but I liked gh2 a lot more.
Hemp for its price is a Gift, that's true.
I will wait to receive the new set of pads and there I will decide. Gs3000e is the best grade I've heard so far, but I was expecting a lot more for the price.
Cheers


----------



## YtseJamer

elnero said:


> New Hemp owner here. Thanks to @YtseJamer for bringing them to my attention! Really liking what I'm hearing from them so far.



Welcome to the club


----------



## YtseJamer

Kike6685 said:


> Hi
> I already heard hemp at a friend's house, it has good bass within the family grade, close to gh2, but I liked gh2 a lot more.
> Hemp for its price is a Gift, that's true.
> I will wait to receive the new set of pads and there I will decide. Gs3000e is the best grade I've heard so far, but I was expecting a lot more for the price.
> Cheers



Ah ok.  We all have different ears and unique ways of perceiving sound, because for me the GH2 didn't sound as good as the Hemp.


----------



## Kike6685

YtseJamer said:


> Ah ok.  We all have different ears and unique ways of perceiving sound, because for me the GH2 didn't sound as good as the Hemp.


Hi. So is.
It depends on whether you like low, warm, neutral, bright sound... 
Of the gh2 I really liked that sound with claw and on the face, the hemp also have it but notice the more relaxed treble in hemp and the different timbre.
I give you an example, I have had hifiman ananda, arya, focal clear and hd800s and my favorite without a doubt are the hifiman ananda for their balance of frequencies and tone. They have a high resolution but the other 3 have more. Everything is tastes in this audio game


----------



## YtseJamer

Kike6685 said:


> Hi. So is.
> It depends on whether you like low, warm, neutral, bright sound...
> Of the gh2 I really liked that sound with claw and on the face, the hemp also have it but notice the more relaxed treble in hemp and the different timbre.
> I give you an example, I have had hifiman ananda, arya, focal clear and hd800s and my favorite without a doubt are the hifiman ananda for their balance of frequencies and tone. They have a high resolution but the other 3 have more. Everything is tastes in this audio game



It also depend a lot of your setup, way more than what peoples think.  Yesterday I have replaced my Ares II DAC by the Schiit Bifrost 2, and so far I have the impression that I'm listening to a slightly more refined version of the Hemp.  It's still the same headphones, but they sound even better now.


----------



## KPzypher

If I want to step into the world of Grado, are RS2e a good starting point?  Are these good representation of the "Grado" house sound?

Want to add a Grado to my collection, and not necessarily looking for the next step up nor trying to break the bank.  Seems like there's a cult, and curious to experience first-hand as to why.

Thanks.


----------



## YtseJamer

KPzypher said:


> If I want to step into the world of Grado, are RS2e a good starting point?



Yes, the RS2e will give you a very good representation of the Grado sound.


----------



## 534743

KPzypher said:


> If I want to step into the world of Grado, are RS2e a good starting point?  Are these good representation of the "Grado" house sound?
> 
> Want to add a Grado to my collection, and not necessarily looking for the next step up nor trying to break the bank.  Seems like there's a cult, and curious to experience first-hand as to why.
> 
> Thanks.



If you just want to try Grado get an SR60e for 80 bucks. It's a true Grado and it's surprisingly good, especially for the price.


----------



## Onix




----------



## frozenOx

paraphernalia said:


> If you just want to try Grado get an SR60e for 80 bucks. It's a true Grado and it's surprisingly good, especially for the price.



What's it like versus the SR80e ? I've heard it's similar, better, also that the SR80e is its own thing. I have the Hemps but I'm curious about the 60 and 80.


----------



## unfriendly (Jan 12, 2021)

I just got my first pair of Grados and I love them way more than my other headphones so far! as well my Shipibo earpads and sandblasted gimbals just shipped today! I can’t wait to get these upgraded as it's my first time modding headphones in any way at all, I hope the camel colored leather headband I chose from Turbulent Labs will look nice with the hemp cups and new gimbals 

(Random DIY side note, I also just bought some turbulent drivers (over the symphone drivers on recommendation from fleasbaby for comfort reasons), I’m waiting for the R1C driver to be released by Elleven Audio thanks to his heads up, and I’m talking with him about ordering some fairly custom cups (his words were very opulent) as well to fully put together a pair of headphones myself, and that seems fun to look forward too)


----------



## maggiesbrother

Hey - new to the Grado Party/Fan club but purchased a pair of Rs2e this fall after such great reviews on here. Have not been disappointed in the least - love them and have been using every day. Looking to purchase another pair to compliment these - I've been reading through the posts (lots of them) and looks like the Hemp is a good next buy (?) or at least one that has been recommended. Open to suggestions though (GH series? GS series?). 

My system and listening preference is 90% analog source into a Liquid Platinum with a mix of 50/50 jazz/rock. Thanks in advance.


----------



## YtseJamer

maggiesbrother said:


> Hey - new to the Grado Party/Fan club but purchased a pair of Rs2e this fall after such great reviews on here. Have not been disappointed in the least - love them and have been using every day. Looking to purchase another pair to compliment these - I've been reading through the posts (lots of them) and looks like the Hemp is a good next buy (?) or at least one that has been recommended. Open to suggestions though (GH series? GS series?).
> 
> My system and listening preference is 90% analog source into a Liquid Platinum with a mix of 50/50 jazz/rock. Thanks in advance.



I'm driving the Hemp with the LP, so the Hemp is my recommendation


----------



## funkymartyn

KPzypher said:


> If I want to step into the world of Grado, are RS2e a good starting point?  Are these good representation of the "Grado" house sound?
> 
> Want to add a Grado to my collection, and not necessarily looking for the next step up nor trying to break the bank.  Seems like there's a cult, and curious to experience first-hand as to why.
> 
> Thanks.


You should just get the  Sr80e  new for about £90 . That will give you a good idea.   And you can still try different cushion /  pads on them. .   Before spending  £400.


----------



## thebigcanman

YtseJamer said:


> The Hemp can even compete with some headphones that I have paid more than $1000..



In your experience the Hemp are better sounding than GS1000e/2000e/3000e?


----------



## YtseJamer (Jan 12, 2021)

thebigcanman said:


> In your experience the Hemp are better sounding than GS1000e/2000e/3000e?



I don't like to use the word 'better', because something that sound good to my ears can sound bad for you.

I have never heard the GS3000e, but if you ask me to choose one headphones in between the Hemp/GS1000e/GS2000e, I will go with the Hemp.  I'm only listening to hard-rock/metal music, and the only Grado headphones that I have been able to appreciate with 100% of my music since I have been in this hobby is the Hemp.


----------



## Damien Grief

unfriendly said:


> I just got my first pair of Grados and I love them way more than my other headphones so far! as well my Shipibo earpads and sandblasted gimbals just shipped today! I can’t wait to get these upgraded as it's my first time modding headphones in any way at all, I hope the camel colored leather headband I chose from Turbulent Labs will look nice with the hemp cups and new gimbals
> 
> (Random DIY side note, I also just bought some turbulent drivers (over the symphone drivers on recommendation from fleasbaby for comfort reasons), I’m waiting for the R1C driver to be released by Elleven Audio thanks to his heads up, and I’m talking with him about ordering some fairly custom cups (his words were very opulent) as well to fully put together a pair of headphones myself, and that seems fun to look forward too)



Very nice. I modded my SR225e recently with new wood cups, metal gimbals, a Turbulent Labs headband, and a new cable. It was fun to do. Definitely want to try my hand at building one from scratch at some point, too. 

Definitely thinking about metal gimbals for the Hemp, but I've been kinda worried that they might crack the wood.


----------



## unfriendly (Jan 13, 2021)

Damien Grief said:


> Very nice. I modded my SR225e recently with new wood cups, metal gimbals, a Turbulent Labs headband, and a new cable. It was fun to do. Definitely want to try my hand at building one from scratch at some point, too.
> 
> Definitely thinking about metal gimbals for the Hemp, but I've been kinda worried that they might crack the wood.



That is awesome, I would be scared to change the cable personally just because the driver is glued in and needs to be heated or steamed. Also, how do you like your headband so far, and is it a big upgrade from stock? Is it the same or better quality compared to the factory leather headband? (What I mean by that is in terms of stitching, and leather quality, not comfort)

Also, do you have any recommendations for a cable? I have seen some nice balanced 6ft long braided cables for around $80-120 on other websites and then with vendors on Etsy, using the same Eidolic connectors I want to use in my build, and since I don't have any supplies it would cost around $100 in supplies for me to do it DIY, so it's not like I'm saving much money going that route (unless I made extra cables and sold them)

(PS: I don’t think a cable will make your Grados, etc... sound better, I'm just looking for something that will last and is high quality, so please no cryogenically frozen bs, silver cables, etc...)

I might be confused about how the gimbals are installed, the plastic gimbals easily just pop off, and I was assuming you use the grub screws on the side of the gimbal ring to mount the gimbal to the cups. (Or is it a tight fit to get the gimbals metal ring around the cup in the first place?)

(edit: messed up on my initial reply (fixed multiple spelling and grammar issues along with clarifying my statements))


----------



## joseph69

Kike6685 said:


> Let's say I loved the gh2 grade and was looking for a super gh2, seeing that they had the same wood led me to confusion ...


Put Grado G cushions on your GH2 and you'll have your "super Grado".


----------



## joseph69

If anyone is going to do comparisons to the HEMP with a Grado that uses stock L cushions, you need to do it with TTVJ Flat pads because these are what come on the HEMP and can drastically change the sound from the L cushions, I personally don't care for any Grado with the flat pads. I've bought them 4x and sold hem 3x. I still have the last pair that I bought and used 1 time in my drawer.


----------



## Xenonism

Has anyone ever heard the sound of PS1s with Duchess Crown cable? I have both, and I'm going to re-wire em with fp-705 rhodium connector.








I am looking forward to the grado endgame combination of them.


----------



## joseph69

Xenonism said:


> Has anyone ever heard the sound of PS1s with Duchess Crown cable? I have both, and I'm going to re-wire em with fp-705 rhodium connector.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would really love to hear the PS-1.


----------



## Xenonism

joseph69 said:


> Would really love to hear the PS-1.


They're nice!

I'm sure you'll like em.


----------



## Damien Grief

unfriendly said:


> That is awesome, I would be scared to change the cable personally just because the driver is glued in and needs to be heated or steamed. Also, how do you like your headband so far, and is it a big upgrade from stock? Is it the same or better quality compared to the factory leather headband? (What I mean by that is in terms of stitching, and leather quality, not comfort)
> 
> Also, do you have any recommendations for a cable? I have seen some nice balanced 6ft long braided cables for around $80-120 on other websites and then with vendors on Etsy, using the same Eidolic connectors I want to use in my build, and since I don't have any supplies it would cost around $100 in supplies for me to do it DIY, so it's not like I'm saving much money going that route (unless I made extra cables and sold them)
> 
> ...



It wasn't that bad, but I'd be more worried to do a cable mod on a wooden cup Grado than the plastic cups of the SR cans. 

I love the headband. It's great quality. But the headband for the SR225e wasn't amazing so it was a noticeable upgrade. But I do think the leather needs to be broken in. It's pretty stiff. I think the Hemp's headband is better than the SR headband so I don't really feel a need to upgrade it personally. Feels great to me. 

A new cable won't make them sound better, but the one I got is super thin and it doesn't get in the way or feel tangled as much as the stock cable does. Huge improvement, IMO. But again, I'd be hesitant to do anything more than a gimbal mod on something as nice as the Hemps. I can't really recommend any cables in that price range. I paid around $150 for my cable from Turbulent Labs. Was super easy to solder and everything.

You're correct on how the gimbals are installed - at least the ones I got. They had screws on each side you could loosen and tighten. Was pretty easy. They ended up not as tight on the cups as the stock ones. They move around a bit even with the screws fully tightened. But I got mine off eBay from a seller there. So YMMV.


----------



## unfriendly (Jan 13, 2021)

Damien Grief said:


> It wasn't that bad, but I'd be more worried to do a cable mod on a wooden cup Grado than the plastic cups of the SR cans.
> 
> I love the headband. It's great quality. But the headband for the SR225e wasn't amazing so it was a noticeable upgrade. But I do think the leather needs to be broken in. It's pretty stiff. I think the Hemp's headband is better than the SR headband so I don't really feel a need to upgrade it personally. Feels great to me.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying how the gimbals are installed, I appreciate that. As for the cable mod I keep going back and forth on whether I should do it since I heard the Hemps can chip and are crumbly so it's hard to do a detachable cable mod cleanly, and can be quite difficult so I am a little hesitant because of that. I didn't know Grado made, altered, or distributed different headband types (except coming in brown and black leather), and well at least now my headband will match the look I was going for at least.

That's good to know, I was thinking of getting the Turbulent Labs cable, and I’m glad to know its a nice improvement. IDK if I want a chunky cable or something nice and light since I‘ve had them less then a week (I kinda like the heft and feel of a weighty cable but these headphones weigh nothing), however going the chunky route I have a lot more options in terms of color choice, and customization (such as individual cable sleeving and braiding), and finding sellers using up to 3 colors more easily.


----------



## unfriendly (Jan 13, 2021)

Xenonism said:


> Has anyone ever heard the sound of PS1s with Duchess Crown cable? I have both, and I'm going to re-wire em with fp-705 rhodium connector.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could I please ask why you would spend that much on a cable? (I guess what I mean is I don’t understand if it's a status and fashion piece essentially, since you are adding them to a nice pair of headphones, and some companies sell silver or gold cables and at that point your wearing a thin silver or gold necklace basically. Which I would understand it for that reason, as its personal taste. But not really if it's for another reason.)


----------



## Xenonism

unfriendly said:


> Could I please ask why you would spend that much on a cable? (I guess what I mean is I don’t understand if it's a status and fashion piece basically, since some companies sell silver or gold cables. Or if it's for another reason.)



The first is tonality, 
and the second is appearance.

I have been using cables for PS1 below:

Original cable (4 core ofc)
Grado i series cable (8 core ofc)
Moon Audio Black Dragon V1 FP-601M (G)
Moon Audio Silver Dragon V1 FP-601M (R)

I am satisfied with the changes in appearance and sound that occur with cables.


----------



## Kike6685

This is an interesting post, review about hemp and pads. The f pads improve bass a lot a get a dark sound to hemp. 
I gonna try geekria l pads in gs3000e. 
Yestereday, i enjoyed a lot with my gs3000e. 
I think that i have to be pacient with them
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/grado-hemp.24709/reviews


----------



## unfriendly (Jan 13, 2021)

Xenonism said:


> The first is tonality,
> and the second is appearance.
> 
> I have been using cables for PS1 below:
> ...



I am glad you like it, I like the tone and hue (physical color of the object and is something we can all observe, apart from people with genetic abnormalities that affect vision) of the bronze casing on that part of the cable in the photo you posted, but the rest seems just like a plain black sleeved audio cable (If it were an entirely bronze colored cable, I would like it more, but thats personal preference and everyone likes something different). However I am confused about how it changes appearance or tonality at all it’s a passive cable? unless I am misinformed and you have to supply extra power externally.

(To me it just seems like a piece of jewlery or an accessory but with a function that you can use daily, sorry if I’m being too blunt)


----------



## Bernard23

Kike6685 said:


> This is an interesting post, review about hemp and pads. The f pads improve bass a lot a get a dark sound to hemp.
> I gonna try geekria l pads in gs3000e.
> Yestereday, i enjoyed a lot with my gs3000e.
> I think that i have to be pacient with them
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/grado-hemp.24709/reviews


There's been a fair amount of discussion on pad types on multiple Grado models within the last 20-30 pages, so worth going back a few weeks. I did a study of 6 different pad variants / combinations on the Hemp and the 325e. In the end, I left the F pad on the Hemp, although a taped Geekria pad sounded pretty good, it lost too much of the bass and immediacy. I'd put a flat pad on my 325e but they're not easy to find in the UK unless you import the TTVJ pads. Given how cheap the Geekria pads are, it's worth buying all 4 versions they make, and trying them all out with and without tape. The tape mod on the L pad works really well BTW, that's what I'm using on my 325e.


----------



## Thrill Killer

I have a pr of SR325e. I want to run them on my Magnius Balanced. I'd like to mod them. Can someone link me a Forum, Site, YT channel which lays it out. 
TIA


----------



## joseph69

Xenonism said:


> The first is tonality,
> I am satisfied with the changes in appearance and sound that occur with cables.


Agreed 100%



Thrill Killer said:


> I have a pr of SR325e. I want to run them on my Magnius Balanced. I'd like to mod them. Can someone link me a Forum, Site, YT channel which lays it out.
> TIA


Do you want to change the cable or terminate it with a 4-pin XLR?
If it's the latter, send me a PM and I'll be glad to walk you through it.
I've terminated all of my Grado's to XLR with the exception of my 325is because I use that at my desktop with my Schiit stack which is 1/4".


----------



## funkymartyn

RS2E  members ...what's the colour of your drivers .
And what's the age of your headphone . 
Might be good if you can add your number too.  Which is on the edge of the barrel,  on the wood.
As I'm wondering when and if they changed the drivers over ? 
Anybody know reason why  ? 
A photo of the  RS2e  on amazon shows the Red driver.   And mine look more light purple / grey  ish  mine are not Red 
Does the colours make much difference 
Big thanks for your info.


----------



## Damien Grief

unfriendly said:


> Thanks for clarifying how the gimbals are installed, I appreciate that. As for the cable mod I keep going back and forth on whether I should do it since I heard the Hemps can chip and are crumbly so it's hard to do a detachable cable mod cleanly, and can be quite difficult so I am a little hesitant because of that. I didn't know Grado made, altered, or distributed different headband types (except coming in brown and black leather), and well at least now my headband will match the look I was going for at least.
> 
> That's good to know, I was thinking of getting the Turbulent Labs cable, and I’m glad to know its a nice improvement. IDK if I want a chunky cable or something nice and light since I‘ve had them less then a week (I kinda like the heft and feel of a weighty cable but these headphones weigh nothing), however going the chunky route I have a lot more options in terms of color choice, and customization (such as individual cable sleeving and braiding), and finding sellers using up to 3 colors more easily.



Yeah I don't want to risk taking apart wooden cups like the Hemp has for the cable replacement as much as I'd love to have a thinner cable. I love the Turbulent cable I got for my SR modded cans though. The end result sounds fantastic and the cable is much less in the way than the stock cable was during listening.


----------



## Okrelayer

So like two days ago I was blown away by my new sr80s. I still am.  It I started looking at what Grado headphone would be me upgrade in the future? The rs2e looks well reviewed, and the hemp does too. The only thing I miss from the sr80 is the bass impact that you would get from hip hop music and if I upgraded I would want the headphones to give some of that bass impact. Does any grados have that? I don’t mind the roll off in the bass because it’s an open back. But at least as much bass as the hd600 or 400i


----------



## funkymartyn

Any info on the  Rs2e . About the drivers.  Colours , etc . I posted above . These are mine .


----------



## emorrison33

KPzypher said:


> If I want to step into the world of Grado, are RS2e a good starting point?  Are these good representation of the "Grado" house sound?
> 
> Want to add a Grado to my collection, and not necessarily looking for the next step up nor trying to break the bank.  Seems like there's a cult, and curious to experience first-hand as to why.
> 
> Thanks.


I think that's a good starting point.


----------



## emorrison33

thebigcanman said:


> In your experience the Hemp are better sounding than GS1000e/2000e/3000e?


If I know ahead of time that I will be listening to classical/jazz/acoustic jazz/acoustic music, I grab my GS1000e, not the Hemp.  They each have their own "charisma"


----------



## Thrill Killer

joseph69 said:


> Agreed 100%
> 
> 
> Do you want to change the cable or terminate it with a 4-pin XLR?
> ...



Probs just Terminate in 4-Pin XLR. So I can plug them into my Magnius. From the 3.5mm connector. To the Y of the cable, wouldn't it have just 3 wires? L/R/ Com Grnd?


----------



## emorrison33

Thrill Killer said:


> I have a pr of SR325e. I want to run them on my Magnius Balanced. I'd like to mod them. Can someone link me a Forum, Site, YT channel which lays it out.
> TIA


How do the Grado's sound through your Magnius using SE?  I have the Heresy and the Vali2.  I also have a pair of headphones (Verum One) I can use balanced, so looking into one of the Schiit balanced amps.


----------



## TooFrank

emorrison33 said:


> If I know ahead of time that I will be listening to classical/jazz/acoustic jazz/acoustic music, I grab my GS1000e, not the Hemp.  They each have their own "charisma"





emorrison33 said:


> If I know ahead of time that I will be listening to classical/jazz/acoustic jazz/acoustic music, I grab my GS1000e, not the Hemp.  They each have their own "charisma"


Agree, I have both GH2 and Hemp, but like my GS2ke for jazz/classical too...


----------



## Thrill Killer (Jan 13, 2021)

emorrison33 said:


> How do the Grado's sound through your Magnius using SE?  I have the Heresy and the Vali2.  I also have a pair of headphones (Verum One) I can use balanced, so looking into one of the Schiit balanced amps.



I haven't done a lot of critical listening. Mainly Bourbon and Pot fueled sessions. The soundstage is easy to listen for. It's apparent there is a good SS. Playing Suite: Judy Blue Eyes. The Snare and Toms are very separate and distinct sounds. Nice stereo separation since the drums are L-channel in the mix. More definition of the highs. Didn't notice more Extension. The Bass wasn't "Deeper". But more refined. Easy to hear bass strings being plucked. And Kick Drum is a distinct separate sound. Acoustic guitar shines. Mids seem a bit more Forward, but not obtrusive. Might be Placebo on the Mids being a smidge more forward. Since I'm running more milliwatts thru them. A nice improvement. I was using a Heresy. I got the Magnius for my Sundaras. The Heresy and Suns are going. Gotta pay for those Anandas somehow.


----------



## Thrill Killer

@joseph69 Thanks for the build guide. Nicely detailed.


----------



## 534743

Has anyone tried the new Shipibo comfy earpads? Do they really sound like an L-pad?


----------



## joseph69

Thrill Killer said:


> @joseph69 Thanks for the build guide. Nicely detailed.


You're welcome


----------



## unfriendly (Jan 13, 2021)

paraphernalia said:


> Has anyone tried the new Shipibo comfy earpads? Do they really sound like an L-pad?



I can give you an update if no-one else does, my Shipibo earpads should arrive in 2-3 days (from what FedEx tracking says). I am mainly looking forward to comfort improvements and looks compared to the L-Pad, instead of worrying about it altering the sound (I still will make a post if I do notice a difference though).


----------



## Benno1988

Thrill Killer said:


> @joseph69 Thanks for the build guide. Nicely detailed.


Is this guide in this thread?


----------



## kmhaynes (Jan 14, 2021)

Okrelayer said:


> So like two days ago I was blown away by my new sr80s. I still am.  It I started looking at what Grado headphone would be me upgrade in the future? The rs2e looks well reviewed, and the hemp does too. The only thing I miss from the sr80 is the bass impact that you would get from hip hop music and if I upgraded I would want the headphones to give some of that bass impact. Does any grados have that? I don’t mind the roll off in the bass because it’s an open back. But at least as much bass as the hd600 or 400i


There are Grado phones with more bass than SR80, but none really with the slam that you'll get with closed phones.  My GH2 and the Hemps are known for deep bass and good extension, but You might do better sticking with the SR80 and adding another phone that gives you the hip-hop slam you want.


----------



## 534743

funkymartyn said:


> RS2E  members ...what's the colour of your drivers .
> And what's the age of your headphone .
> Might be good if you can add your number too.  Which is on the edge of the barrel,  on the wood.
> As I'm wondering when and if they changed the drivers over ?
> ...



Mine have non-red blackish drivers, too. Bought them less than a year ago new.


----------



## carboncopy

Xenonism said:


> They're nice!
> 
> I'm sure you'll like em.





unfriendly said:


> I can give you an update if no-one else does, my Shipibo earpads should arrive in 2-3 days (from what FedEx tracking says). I am mainly looking forward to comfort improvements and looks compared to the L-Pad, instead of worrying about it altering the sound (I still will make a post if I do notice a difference though).



I don’t think anyone got it already. Mine is also underway...


----------



## unfriendly

carboncopy said:


> I don’t think anyone got it already. Mine is also underway...



Ah dang, I’m surprised no-one has got it yet, if you get it first be sure to post a initial-impression.


----------



## maggiesbrother

paraphernalia said:


> Mine have non-red blackish drivers, too. Bought them less than a year ago new.


Same here - grey/black drivers. Purchased new this past fall


----------



## carboncopy

unfriendly said:


> Ah dang, I’m surprised no-one has got it yet, if you get it first be sure to post a initial-impression.



It became available last sunday in the webshop. That’s why...


----------



## Gippy

VinMAC said:


> *Listening comparison of 4 generations of Grado headphones.* Participants: Grado *RS2* (old Reference Series), *GS1000i* (Statment Series i), the *RS2e* (Reference Series e) and the *GH2* (Heritage Series). All have at least 200 hours burn-in time.
> ...
> After the i series, Grado has changed the tuning towards more bass power and a fuller midrange, so that the treble has moved more into the background. I can't say whether this was done because it has become a trend in headphones since the emergence of brands like Audeze or whether it is related to the death of the head of development at Grado before the introduction of the e series (as I read). But the tendency towards darker tuning of the Grados is a common feature of all series. I sometimes miss the old, brighter Grado sound. Just my opinion.



Maybe you'd like the GS2000e. I sold mine after getting the GS3000e because the stock GS2000e felt like the most shrill Grado I've heard since the SR325is. I believed that substituting half the mahogany that was in the GS1000i/1000e cup for maple (a less dense wood) traded fullness for brightness. Haven't heard the GH1 which is full maple. 20% of the Hemp's cup is also maple but it's in the inner area that hugs the driver, so it doesn't have as much of an effect.


----------



## G0rt

Gippy said:


> Maybe you'd like the GS2000e. I sold mine after getting the GS3000e because the stock GS2000e felt like the most shrill Grado I've heard since the SR325is. I believed that substituting half the mahogany that was in the GS1000i/1000e cup for maple (a less dense wood) traded fullness for brightness. Haven't heard the GH1 which is full maple. 20% of the Hemp's cup is also maple but it's in the inner area that hugs the driver, so it doesn't have as much of an effect.



I've about decided objectivist standards just don't apply to Grados. 

My GH1 has now well over a hundred hours on it, and with G cush has become my favorite thing.

Just now, some fusion jazz from Gumby, via passive Saga to a Valhalla2 with NOS RCA 6BQ7A, and finding it all just about perfect.

I may have a slight preference for GS2Ke with simple acoustic tracks, lute or bluegrass say, but I'd be quibbling.


----------



## Hemlocke (Jan 14, 2021)

I am looking for some inexpensive, open back headphones for my home work desk because my wife hates the constant “huh/what?” when I’m wearing my Arctis 7 wireless. I recently got rid of a pair of LCD-2C, since they were overkill for my ears (former helicopter mechanic), and I have owned the previous version of the HiFiMan HE-400i (suspension headband, 2.5mm).

I have never heard Grados, and my choices are down to the known quantity HE-400i and something similarly priced from Grado, like the SR125e or SR225e. I will say the HE-400i sounded fine, but I hated how cheap they felt. I know at these prices, they will all feel cheap, but I like that the Grados can be modified to make them feel more premium, which definitely appeals to me. Have I come to the right place?

Edit: I listen to a lot of thrash metal, Grunge, and classic rock, which is why I came to this thread.


----------



## ajm87

Hemlocke said:


> I am looking for some inexpensive, open back headphones for my home work desk because my wife hates the constant “huh/what?” when I’m wearing my Arctis 7 wireless. I recently got rid of a pair of LCD-2C, since they were overkill for my ears (former helicopter mechanic), and I have owned the previous version of the HiFiMan HE-400i (suspension headband, 2.5mm).
> 
> I have never heard Grados, and my choices are down to the known quantity HE-400i and something similarly priced from Grado, like the SR125e or SR225e. I will say the HE-400i sounded fine, but I hated how cheap they felt. I know at these prices, they will all feel cheap, but I like that the Grados can be modified to make them feel more premium, which definitely appeals to me. Have I come to the right place?
> 
> Edit: I listen to a lot of thrash metal, Grunge, and classic rock, which is why I came to this thread.



I would go with the SR225 these are excellent in Rock/ Metal/ Classic rock very well. The SR80 is very good too. i would also recommend purchasing a set of TTVJ Deluxe flat pads for huge sound improvement and comfort. These will give you a very "live" sounding music experience.


----------



## Hemlocke

ajm87 said:


> I would go with the SR225 these are excellent in Rock/ Metal/ Classic rock very well. The SR80 is very good too. i would also recommend purchasing a set of TTVJ Deluxe flat pads for huge sound improvement and comfort. These will give you a very "live" sounding music experience.


The pad recommendation might be problematic. I’m not much for flat pads or on-ear headphones, so anything I got was probably going to end up with G or L pads.


----------



## ajm87

Hemlocke said:


> The pad recommendation might be problematic. I’m not much for flat pads or on-ear headphones, so anything I got was probably going to end up with G or L pads.


The G Pads change the sound too much in my opinion in the SR Series almost too bright and the lose alot of bass. the L pads are good but i recomend the Geekeria L pads as they have a Slightly thicker inner part that is more comfortable on the ear versus the stock grado L pads. I personally use these on my PS500E


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Hemlocke said:


> The pad recommendation might be problematic. I’m not much for flat pads or on-ear headphones, so anything I got was probably going to end up with G or L pads.


I think you'll find the standard L pads perfectly fine as well. Anything in the SR* Prestige line should fit the bill for what you're looking for.


----------



## unfriendly (Jan 14, 2021)

carboncopy said:


> It became available last sunday in the webshop. That’s why...



With the speed at which it’s being shipped to me and how fast the tracking is updating, I am even more surprised now... (I am super new to this forum [obv], Grados, and headphone modding/customization, so I might have over-estimated how many orders he received, and how many people purchased them [I also thought they have been available for longer than that as well, so I might be pretty mis-informed.])


----------



## Damien Grief

ajm87 said:


> I would go with the SR225 these are excellent in Rock/ Metal/ Classic rock very well. The SR80 is very good too. i would also recommend purchasing a set of TTVJ Deluxe flat pads for huge sound improvement and comfort. These will give you a very "live" sounding music experience.



Can confirm the SR225e is good for rock/metal. It's basically all I listen to on a regular basis and they were great for it. The Hemp is still better, though if you can afford/justify the price increase. The increase in detail is super noticeable.


----------



## Hemlocke

Damien Grief said:


> Can confirm the SR225e is good for rock/metal. It's basically all I listen to on a regular basis and they were great for it. The Hemp is still better, though if you can afford/justify the price increase. The increase in detail is super noticeable.


Yeah, the Hemp was what brought me to this thread from the metal thread, but I would have a hard time selling those to my wife after taking a bath on the LCD-2C I sold.


----------



## Okrelayer

I don’t smoke but I might have to start because I placed an order for the Hemps. They’ll be arriving tomorrow! Hoping i made a good decision. While i’m not new to headphones, I’ve always had fit issues with a lot of mid-if headphones and I’ve had to return many (HD600, HifiMan 400i, Fidelio X2...) The SR80 fit so well (and sounded so well) that I had to check out something higher end. It seems like the Hemps hold their own against other $400 Headphones, so I’m excited to give it a shot! Though I’m wondering if i should have went for the RS2e..... This hobby never ends lol.


----------



## unfriendly (Jan 14, 2021)

Okrelayer said:


> I don’t smoke but I might have to start because I placed an order for the Hemps. They’ll be arriving tomorrow! Hoping i made a good decision. While i’m not new to headphones, I’ve always had fit issues with a lot of mid-if headphones and I’ve had to return many (HD600, HifiMan 400i, Fidelio X2...) The SR80 fit so well (and sounded so well) that I had to check out something higher end. It seems like the Hemps hold their own against other $400 Headphones, so I’m excited to give it a shot! Though I’m wondering if i should have went for the RS2e..... This hobby never ends lol.



IMO you made the right choice on the Hemps over the RS2e (just based on that they are a limited edition, have a unique sound in the Grado line-up, and have great reviews)


----------



## Okrelayer

unfriendly said:


> IMO you made the right choice on the Hemps over the RS2e (just based on that they are a limited edition, have a unique sound in the Grado line-up, and have great reviews)


thanks, i hope so! It seems like the Hemps are Grados most popular crossover release in a long long time, so it’s cool to ride on that wave


----------



## Hemlocke

Okrelayer said:


> I don’t smoke but I might have to start because I placed an order for the Hemps. They’ll be arriving tomorrow! Hoping i made a good decision. While i’m not new to headphones, I’ve always had fit issues with a lot of mid-if headphones and I’ve had to return many (HD600, HifiMan 400i, Fidelio X2...) The SR80 fit so well (and sounded so well) that I had to check out something higher end. It seems like the Hemps hold their own against other $400 Headphones, so I’m excited to give it a shot! Though I’m wondering if i should have went for the RS2e..... This hobby never ends lol.


I have a feeling I will be in the same boat as you, moving on from the SR225e set I ordered today to get the Hemps. We shall see.


----------



## YtseJamer

The cool thing with the Hemp, is you don't feel the need to upgrade after.


----------



## Okrelayer

Hemlocke said:


> I have a feeling I will be in the same boat as you, moving on from the SR225e set I ordered today to get the Hemps. We shall see.


I’m exited for you to give your impressions too! What are your other headphones currently?


----------



## Okrelayer

YtseJamer said:


> The cool thing with the Hemp, is you don't feel the need to upgrade after.


That’s what I’m hoping. I wanna stay put for a little bit. I got a closed back headphone I’m content with, and wireless options I’m happy with. I just want that sub $500 daily driver.. the hemp might just be that


----------



## Hemlocke

Okrelayer said:


> I’m exited for you to give your impressions too! What are your other headphones currently?


I’m down to some Powerbeats Pro for all of my conference calls, some Tin IEMs, and a set of Steelseries Arctis 7, so nothing particularly good. I sold my Audeze LCD-2C in late December.


----------



## Bernard23

YtseJamer said:


> The cool thing with the Hemp, is you don't feel the need to upgrade after.


Agreed, but you will feel the need to add the brothers and sisters. Not upgrades, just different flavours!


----------



## 534743

Sent with the Internet Explorer:

The Chord Mojo pairs really well with the RS2e and the PS500e!

(It even makes the RS with F-cushions and the PS with G-cushions sound nice)


----------



## Damien Grief

Bernard23 said:


> Agreed, but you will feel the need to add the brothers and sisters. Not upgrades, just different flavours!



This is always me. Whenever I find a headphone I like, I still get that itch to find something that compliments it well.


----------



## joseph69

G0rt said:


> My GH1 has now well over a hundred hours on it, and with G cush has become my favorite thing.


+1


----------



## Justin_Time

Gippy said:


> Maybe you'd like the GS2000e. I sold mine after getting the GS3000e because the stock GS2000e felt like the most shrill Grado I've heard since the SR325is. I believed that substituting half the mahogany that was in the GS1000i/1000e cup for maple (a less dense wood) traded fullness for brightness. Haven't heard the GH1 which is full maple. 20% of the Hemp's cup is also maple but it's in the inner area that hugs the driver, so it doesn't have as much of an effect.


I agree that the type of wood changes the sound of the Grado but I do not think that the sonic difference between the GS1000, 2000 and 3000 it is just a simple relation to the wood density.  Both mahogany (500 to 850 gram per liter with many variety clustered around 650 grams per liter) and maple (620 to 750 grams per liter)  come in a wide range of densities so, depending on what variety of mahogany or maple Grado uses, the density could go up or down in that half replacement of mahogany by maple in the GS2000.  Generally, the maple used to make musical instruments tends to be slightly denser than typical mahogany (like Cuban or Hondura mahogany at ~650 grams per liter).  Lawton Audio, the firm that specializes in replacing the cup of HPs (like Audio Technica and Fostex) with different wood cups classifies mahogany as Type 1 (softer) wood, and maple as Type 2 (slightly denser) wood, and the cocobolo used in the GS3000e as type 5, the densest wood. But we know that the GS3000e is definitely not the brightest of the GS series.  So, I think that other things like the voicing of the headphones play a big role as well in the final sound. On the other hand, with identical voicing like in my two pairs of Fostex TH-900, changing the cups to the dense cocobolo definitely makes the sound brighter, more detailed that the warmer, lusher sound with the maple cups.


----------



## YtseJamer

Bernard23 said:


> Agreed, but you will feel the need to add the brothers and sisters. Not upgrades, just different flavours!



Well, in my case I had the luxury over the years to owned pretty much all the Grado headphones, and now I think I'm done for a while with the Hemp.  But I can understand that someone listening to different types of music will be tempted to try the other models.


----------



## VinMAC

Gippy said:


> Maybe you'd like the GS2000e. I sold mine after getting the GS3000e because the stock GS2000e felt like the most shrill Grado I've heard since the SR325is. I believed that substituting half the mahogany that was in the GS1000i/1000e cup for maple (a less dense wood) traded fullness for brightness. Haven't heard the GH1 which is full maple. 20% of the Hemp's cup is also maple but it's in the inner area that hugs the driver, so it doesn't have as much of an effect.



Thanks for the tip! I already thought of that too. I heard the GS2000e briefly at a trade fair, but I hardly remember it.

What is your assessment, is the GS2ke more transparent than the GS3ke? Is the midrange more like GS3ke than GS1ki? And also the bass more like the newer Grados, but probably comparatively little available?


----------



## Gippy (Jan 15, 2021)

VinMAC said:


> What is your assessment, is the GS2ke more transparent than the GS3ke? Is the midrange more like GS3ke than GS1ki? And also the bass more like the newer Grados, but probably comparatively little available?



It's been years since I've heard a GS1000i so I can't make the direct comparison. I've compared the GS2000e and GS3000e a while back. Some in here have chosen the Hemp over the GS3000e, but their reasons were mostly due to tuning preferences; they didn't think it was otherwise a poor headphone. However, the GS2000e is way more divisive, with a number of lovers (ruthieandjohn with his huge collection stated his XLR-terminated GS2000e is one of the finest), but some thinking it's one of the worst Grado models ever (Joshua Valour stated the SR80e was way better). You really need to hear it yourself. But it may be exactly what you desire in a Grado. Note that the GS2000e, interestingly enough, is tougher to amp than the GS3000e, so it somewhat reminds me of the older, less-efficient i-series models.


----------



## Hemlocke

I will say this: Grado does not mess round with orders. I had an order Wednesday night, which I cancelled first thing yesterday morning. I then placed another one later in the morning, and it’s already on the way (Due Tuesday). That’s fast.


----------



## Okrelayer

So I just got the Hemp. Stock pads are not as comfy as my prestige series. I’m hoping that i can adjust to it, but what’s the conscience on the best replacement pads nowadays? Would my SR80 pad mess with the sound bad? I hope i can just adjust to these, but wondering if there are some options


----------



## frozenOx (Jan 15, 2021)

Okrelayer said:


> So I just got the Hemp. Stock pads are not as comfy as my prestige series. I’m hoping that i can adjust to it, but what’s the conscience on the best replacement pads nowadays? Would my SR80 pad mess with the sound bad? I hope i can just adjust to these, but wondering if there are some options


Did you adjust the headband already? You need to flatten it out, then shape it back. There should be very, very little clamp or pinching from the pads. Just enough to where they don't fall off, mine are loose enough that I think I could shake them off my head if I really tried, but not quite loose enough to fall off if I bend over. I had upper ear discomfort until I did this, and then it subsided considerably. THe first day or two after that I'd still get a little irritation after a few hours, but now it's perfect and my most comfortable cans to wear. Only thing as good are the Koss stuff.

The Geekria flats work pretty well for me if adjusting the headband doesn't work. I have them with the large opening facing out towards my ear exposing the driver, and cut slits in them like the stock flats. Sounded extremely similar, and I'm using those now to keep the stock pads in good shape even though I like the stocks better.


----------



## Okrelayer

frozenOx said:


> Did you adjust the headband already? You need to flatten it out, then shape it back. There should be very, very little clamp or pinching from the pads. Just enough to where they don't fall off, mine are loose enough that I think I could shake them off my head if I really tried, but not quite loose enough to fall off if I bend over. I had upper ear discomfort until I did this, and then it subsided considerably. THe first day or two after that I'd still get a little irritation after a few hours, but now it's perfect and my most comfortable cans to wear. Only thing as good are the Koss stuff.
> 
> The Geekria flats work pretty well for me if adjusting the headband doesn't work. I have them with the large opening facing out towards my ear exposing the driver, and cut slits in them like the stock flats. Sounded extremely similar, and I'm using those now to keep the stock pads in good shape even though I like the stocks better.


I’m weary of messing with the headband, not that i think it’ll break but the clamp is good to keep it in place. I’ll look into those pads, though I’m hoping I’ll just get used to the standard ones. Weird question, how do you know you’re getting the best sound from these? Like I’m aware the opening where the drivers should be pointed into your ear canal, but should is there a technique you use to make sure the sound is going where it should go. I didn’t think as much about that with the SR80 because the driver isn’t exposed lol


----------



## Okrelayer

I dunno if it’s just because the comfort is getting in the way, but i returned back to my (week old sr80) and while i know and can hear the hemp is a more refined headphone, the sr80e is lighting me up sound wise, in ways the hemp didn’t on first listen (extra treble energy?). It’s probably a comfort thing. I’m reading about the RS2e, is that the narural upgrade path from the sr80 sound wise, and are those pads as soft as the prestage standard?


----------



## Damien Grief

Okrelayer said:


> So I just got the Hemp. Stock pads are not as comfy as my prestige series. I’m hoping that i can adjust to it, but what’s the conscience on the best replacement pads nowadays? Would my SR80 pad mess with the sound bad? I hope i can just adjust to these, but wondering if there are some options



The best pads for the Hemps are the stock ones. Most others mess with the sound in a less than desirable way. +1 on stretching out the headband. I did it with mine when I first got them. They're super comfortable - even while wearing my glasses. Don't have to stretch it flat. Just like halfway between what they are and flat worked well enough for me and kept them in their normal shape.


----------



## Gippy (Jan 15, 2021)

Okrelayer said:


> I dunno if it’s just because the comfort is getting in the way, but i returned back to my (week old sr80) and while i know and can hear the hemp is a more refined headphone, the sr80e is lighting me up sound wise



It's OK to not buy into the Hemp hype if the sparkle and energy of the SR80 is what draws you in. I hated the stock Hemp sound, too. You could try pad rolling, but I have a feeling you may still feel the treble is lacking. Return it and get the SR225e, SR325e, RS2e, or GH4. You'll be happier with one of those.


----------



## Okrelayer

Gippy said:


> It's OK to not buy into the Hemp hype if the sparkle and energy of the SR80 is what draws you in. I hated the stock Hemp sound, too. You could try pad rolling, but I have a feeling you may still feel the treble is lacking. Return it and get the SR325e, RS2e, or GH4. You'll be happier with one of those.



A few questions, since you seem extremely knowledgeable. 

1. How are the pads on each of these models (verses the hemp, and the SR80. because i find the sr80 to be one of the most comfortable headphones i ever tried.) 
2. How much of a jump is the sr80 And the 325?
3. I know some people said the RS2e was similar to the hemp. I don’t mind more bass, i just though that it was lacking some of the energy. Does the RS2e lean closer to the hemp or the SR line?


----------



## Gippy (Jan 15, 2021)

The original SR80 came with the L pads. Do you actually have the SR80i? The SR80i's button reads "SR80" but the cup looks like a mushroom instead of completely flat, and comes with the S pads. All of the higher end models I mentioned use L pads, but you can always pad swap.

I think the SR325e might work out for you if you need the extra treble sizzle. Note that it weighs significantly more than the SR80 because of the aluminum. It weighs about 50% more than the Hemp. You may not like the added weight. In that case, stop at the SR225e and enjoy having saved half your cash.

The RS2e is just one of Grado's most neutral headphones, with a slight treble lift. The GH4 is slightly more neutral. There's this RS2e vs GH4 comparison article.


----------



## Okrelayer

Gippy said:


> The original SR80 came with the L pads. Do you actually have the SR80i? The SR80i's button reads "SR80" but the cup looks like a mushroom instead of completely flat, and comes with the S pads. All of the higher end models I mentioned use L pads, but you can always pad swap.
> 
> I think the SR325e might work out for you if you need the extra treble sizzle. Note that it weighs significantly more than the SR80 because of the aluminum. It weighs about 50% more than the Hemp. You may not like the added weight. In that case, stop at the SR225e and enjoy having saved half your cash.
> 
> The RS2e is just one of Grado's most neutral headphones, with a slight treble lift. The GH4 is slightly more neutral. There's this RS2e vs GH4 comparison article.



I have the SR80e. I just purchased it lol. I think the treble on this is about as bright as i wanna go, because it’s right on the edge of not sounding great with badly mixed songs. It seems the RS2e might be my next best option. Though i think I’m slacking on the SR80 because i want to upgrade already. More money doesn’t always mean more better. The SR80 might just be MY beloved grado product for the time being, and i need to accept that that’s ok. Joseph said he’s a chef, and makes different dishes for different people.


----------



## frozenOx

Yeah I'm not knowledgeable about Grados but I agree that the Hemp could definitely use a bit of treble, and they would probably get some more detail. I think EQ is the best option here, as pad rolling messes with the bass too much.


----------



## Okrelayer

frozenOx said:


> Grados..  could definitely use a bit of treble



Not something you’d ever expect to hear about a grado lol. I appreciate that they are diversifying their line up, but i think based on my small sample size i prefer more traditional grado sound


----------



## Bernard23

frozenOx said:


> Yeah I'm not knowledgeable about Grados but I agree that the Hemp could definitely use a bit of treble, and they would probably get some more detail. I think EQ is the best option here, as pad rolling messes with the bass too much.


I add a bit of EQ when playing off my local flac collection. Around 1.5dB lift is all I need at 5k+. Hemp responds better to slight EQ than my 325e which are more difficult to balance, I find them too bass light, and occasionally overly bright.


----------



## joseph69

Okrelayer said:


> I’m weary of messing with the headband,


Don't be. The headband is made of spring steel so it can be adjusted.
Grab the headband on each side just above the plastic rod blocks and slowly open and close it 'til the headband is eventually in a horizontal position and hold it there for 10-15sec, then let the headband return to it's original state and try it out on your head. Repeat this 'til the drivers have comfortable pressure on your ears. When you find the pressure you like, you'll have to repeat this from time to time 'til the spring steel stays where you want it because it will want to return to its original state.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Okrelayer said:


> Not something you’d ever expect to hear about a grado lol. I appreciate that they are diversifying their line up, but i think based on my small sample size i prefer more traditional grado sound



GW100 enters the chat lol.

But that makes me think, since the GW100 has the S-pads how similar they sound to the Hemp?  I'm sure it's not as refined of course, but it's def very punchy with a pretty linear treble roll off.  Unfortuneately you can't swap on L, G, or F pads since the cups are bigger.  Wonder how they'd do if someone made a wooden cup to fit them in?


----------



## Okrelayer

As i spend more time with the SR80e the more i fall in love with it, and the more frustrated I get. It presents music in such a lively way and often blows my mind, however with certain artists (i noticed with prince a lot this morning) the treble energy that i love so much, can get a little fatiguing. Now I thought the hemp took away just about all of the energy, do they have a model in the line up that “refines” that energy a bit. Is the RS2e that golden goose?


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 16, 2021)

Okrelayer said:


> As i spend more time with the SR80e the more i fall in love with it, and the more frustrated I get. It presents music in such a lively way and often blows my mind, however with certain artists (i noticed with prince a lot this morning) the treble energy that i love so much, can get a little fatiguing. Now I thought the hemp took away just about all of the energy, do they have a model in the line up that “refines” that energy a bit. Is the RS2e that golden goose?



Well...look at my avatar. And then I tell you the RS2e is an absolut delight with Prince’s music. I listened yesterday to the whole “lovesymbol” album (from 1992). Maybe Gold is brighter, but still. It’s a heavily mixed album with lot’s of layers and it was fantastic.

But I must also note: I use an R2R Dac with a hybrid (tube/FET output stage) and a tube headamp (Tor Audio balanced) cabled with a full shunyata venom loom. They all contribute to the effect, that while the sound is open and engaging, it is never too hot or fatiguing. But in this system I do prefer the RS2e to the Hemp.


----------



## johanchandy

Okrelayer said:


> As i spend more time with the SR80e the more i fall in love with it, and the more frustrated I get. It presents music in such a lively way and often blows my mind, however with certain artists (i noticed with prince a lot this morning) the treble energy that i love so much, can get a little fatiguing. Now I thought the hemp took away just about all of the energy, do they have a model in the line up that “refines” that energy a bit. Is the RS2e that golden goose?


The rs2e is quite a bit more refined at the expense of that treble energy. I personally think the rs2e is one of the best Grados you can buy at any price point, but if you're looking for that lovely energy the sr series is hard to beat and I would point to the sr225e as the pinnacle of that type of sound without becoming overly bright. They work well with third party g cushions as well taming the treble further while adding body and bass at the expense of some detail. But the rs2e may be the golden goose you're looking for, is there any place you can audition the sr225e and the rs2e?


----------



## earmonger

Okrelayer said:


> The SR80 might just be MY beloved grado product for the time being, and i need to accept that that’s ok. Joseph said he’s a chef, and makes different dishes for different people.



I still have my gateway Grados, SR125, and my beloved SR325. I have A-B'ed them with SR80 a few times and from the first notes there is not even a question: both are a serious, immediately audible upgrade. The SR125 opens up the soundstage beautifully. Then the SR325 fills out the bass while keeping the clarity. I leapfrogged past the SR225 because I got a deal on the SR325, but whatever suits your budget best, even the SR125 would improve on the SR80.


----------



## Okrelayer

johanchandy said:


> The rs2e is quite a bit more refined at the expense of that treble energy. I personally think the rs2e is one of the best Grados you can buy at any price point, but if you're looking for that lovely energy the sr series is hard to beat and I would point to the sr225e as the pinnacle of that type of sound without becoming overly bright. They work well with third party g cushions as well taming the treble further while adding body and bass at the expense of some detail. But the rs2e may be the golden goose you're looking for, is there any place you can audition the sr225e and the rs2e?


amazon lol. I’m sure my picture is hanging up somewhere in their offices for the amount of headphones I’ve purchased and taken back. I’m trying to talk myself into sticking with the SR80 for a bit Instead of upgrading every other week. Thanks for your input


----------



## TooFrank

YtseJamer said:


> The cool thing with the Hemp, is you don't feel the need to upgrade after.


..after how long?


----------



## Okrelayer

earmonger said:


> I still have my gateway Grados, SR125, and my beloved SR325. I have A-B'ed them with SR80 a few times and from the first notes there is not even a question: both are a serious, immediately audible upgrade. The SR125 opens up the soundstage beautifully. Then the SR325 fills out the bass while keeping the clarity. I leapfrogged past the SR225 because I got a deal on the SR325, but whatever suits your budget best, even the SR125 would improve on the SR80.


i will concider the older brothers. I tend to write off the entire line up because of the similarities


----------



## chaosMonkey

Grado Hemp quick reaction: from the moment I put them on, queued up a track, and hit play...* absolutely #!&# fantastic. *Bass hits with authority, nothing muddy, nothing weak. Complex tracks, multiple instruments, multiple singers, left/right separation, nothing trips them up. I don't claim to have refined tastes, but my uneducated opinion is the Hemps bring good recordings to life. The best substitute I've heard yet for a good hi-fi 2-channel loudspeaker setup, definitely.

The Hemps are being driven by a Schiit Vali 2+, stock tube. Sources Schiit Modi 3+, Yamaha DVD-S1800.

Test tracks:
- Paul Simon, _Graceland_, *Diamonds on the Soles Of Her Shoes.*
- Propeller Heads, _Decksanddrumsandrockandroll_, *Spybreak*
- Talking Heads, _Stop Making Sense_,* This Must Be the Place (Naive Melody)*

I'll break out the jazz and classical, some female vocals, later on, time permitting.

The Hemps get a major thumbs up from my bass-head teenager, with the caveat that Graceland sounds like polka...  

I think I'll be plumbing the depths of this setup for months to come now. Seriously impressed.


----------



## YtseJamer

TooFrank said:


> ..after how long?



Well, it's been 3 months since I got the Hemp, and I'm still blow away every time I put them on my head


----------



## Bernard23

Spent some time with hemp and 325e with f pads from my LGV30. Latter sound really good, if that was all you had, then I'd not spend the extra the Hemp. My guess is that a pair of 80e would sound equally great off my phone


----------



## frozenOx

chaosMonkey said:


> I'll break out the jazz and classical, some female vocals, later on, time permitting.


I'm usually a metalhead or classic rock guy. I live on bandcamp.com and mostly listen to metal, prog rock, synth, modern classical, and of course some jazz. Jazz was always one of those, put on in the background while I work or read or play with the kids kind of things though. Serious listening was always metal, prog, or classical. Emperor, Steely Dan, or Mahler. That kind of thing.

But damn. Jazz and live anything on the Hemps is so good. DO NOT WAIT, PUT ON JAZZ NOW! lol  Seriously, I've heard Kind of Blue a hundred times. But I've listened to it like 3 times the past few weeks. Although, will say not a huge piano fan with these. Needs more treble, but I always prefer piano on the real speakers anyways.


----------



## Bernard23

I'm not a fan of gear driving my musical taste. I listen to the music I like firstly, most of my hardware is geared towards that objective. I've got guitars everywhere in my house, so I'm mostly driven by an obsession with the tone!


----------



## gregorya

earmonger said:


> I still have my gateway Grados, SR125, and my beloved SR325. I have A-B'ed them with SR80 a few times and from the first notes there is not even a question: both are a serious, immediately audible upgrade. The SR125 opens up the soundstage beautifully. Then the SR325 fills out the bass while keeping the clarity. I leapfrogged past the SR225 because I got a deal on the SR325, but whatever suits your budget best, even the SR125 would improve on the SR80.



Are you referring to the original SR models or the "i" or "e" versions?...


----------



## funkymartyn

carboncopy said:


> Well...look at my avatar. And then I tell you the RS2e is an absolut delight with Prince’s music. I listened yesterday to the whole “lovesymbol” album (from 1992). Maybe Gold is brighter, but still. It’s a heavily mixed album with lot’s of layers and it was fantastic.
> 
> But I must also note: I use an R2R Dac with a hybrid (tube/FET output stage) and a tube headamp (Tor Audio balanced) cabled with a full shunyata venom loom. They all contribute to the effect, that while the sound is open and engaging, it is never too hot or fatiguing. But in this system I do prefer the RS2e to the Hemp.


Hey up you pair...have you seen the Prince vinyl box set which is on offer on Amazon .uk . For serious collectors only.  Down to £180.  From about £270.


----------



## frozenOx (Jan 17, 2021)

Bernard23 said:


> I'm not a fan of gear driving my musical taste. I listen to the music I like firstly, most of my hardware is geared towards that objective. I've got guitars everywhere in my house, so I'm mostly driven by an obsession with the tone!



Then as a guitar player you should know you're not gonna play jazz with a high gain amp and hot wound pickups.

And if a guitarist tells you he picked up this great little made in the USA solid state amp and it's great for jazz. . You gonna tell him gear shouldn't drive his musical tastes?

Better example would be a metal guitarist picking up three channel amp for the high gain channels, then telling people that the clean channel is great for jazz.


----------



## Bernard23

frozenOx said:


> Then as a guitar player you should know you're not gonna play jazz with a high gain amp and hot wound pickups.
> 
> And if a guitarist tells you he picked up this great little made in the USA solid state amp and it's great for jazz. . You gonna tell him gear shouldn't drive his musical tastes?
> 
> Better example would be a metal guitarist picking up three channel amp for the high gain channels, then telling people that the clean channel is great for jazz.


I don't think that's a comparable analogy though. Creating music (guitarist obsession with tone) is very different from listening to a particular genre, just because it sounds "good". Yes, you might buy different guitars and amps for different styles, but I wouldn't start playing jazz because my amp had a good jazz tone, but then I don't buy hifi gear specifically because it's good at one genre, it should be good for everything if it's good enough. As it happens, I have a pretty wide range of musical taste anyway, that does include Jazz; but I don't think my set up is better at any particular style, it's good at presenting all styles that I like to listen to!


----------



## Okrelayer

After my disappointment in the Hemp (in part due to comfort, and lack of the exciting house sound i got from the SR80.) I pulled the trigger on the RS2e. Should be here Wednesday.


----------



## frozenOx

Bernard23 said:


> I don't think that's a comparable analogy though. Creating music (guitarist obsession with tone) is very different from listening to a particular genre, just because it sounds "good". Yes, you might buy different guitars and amps for different styles, but I wouldn't start playing jazz because my amp had a good jazz tone, but then I don't buy hifi gear specifically because it's good at one genre, it should be good for everything if it's good enough. As it happens, I have a pretty wide range of musical taste anyway, that does include Jazz; but I don't think my set up is better at any particular style, it's good at presenting all styles that I like to listen to!



And if you look back at my post and who i quoted and actually read what we wrote, we both said we listen to jazz along with other genres. I was pointing out the Hemps sound great for live recordings.

You are the one insinuating  our gear dictated what we listen too. So my analogy is correct. No idea why you have to make some derogatory comnents for no reason.


----------



## funkymartyn

Okrelayer said:


> After my disappointment in the Hemp (in part due to comfort, and lack of the exciting house sound i got from the SR80.) I pulled the trigger on the RS2e. Should be here Wednesday.


You won't be disappointed.  Had mine a few weeks now . Apart from the feel of the  L  pads  they are great .  And I have only used them with my Fiio M7.  Mp3 / audio player.   Playing all types of jazz , jazz funk, jazz fusion. Etc


----------



## Okrelayer

funkymartyn said:


> You won't be disappointed.  Had mine a few weeks now . Apart from the feel of the  L  pads  they are great .  And I have only used them with my Fiio M7.  Mp3 / audio player.   Playing all types of jazz , jazz funk, jazz fusion. Etc


Ok good, I’m excited! I have found some of the treble energy on the sr80 to be fatiging depending on the albums i play, but i felt the hemp was too mellow. Hopefully the RS2 is perfect


----------



## carboncopy

funkymartyn said:


> Hey up you pair...have you seen the Prince vinyl box set which is on offer on Amazon .uk . For serious collectors only.  Down to £180.  From about £270.



Yes, I saw it. Back in the day I bought all kind of exoctic stuff. Like japan maxi CD’s and stuff. But I was always a listener first, not really a collector. I bought rarities if they had some new tracks/mixes.

Nowadays I just stream.

And Roon helps to integrate my...ahem...other collection nicely


----------



## TooFrank

The hemps are indeed great. I almost forgot my GH2s with the BA pads. Right the GH2s are doing better for my ears with the Article Monkeys live at the Royal Albert Hall...but admittedly, that may change tomorrow


----------



## Bernard23

frozenOx said:


> And if you look back at my post and who i quoted and actually read what we wrote, we both said we listen to jazz along with other genres. I was pointing out the Hemps sound great for live recordings.
> 
> You are the one insinuating  our gear dictated what we listen too. So my analogy is correct. No idea why you have to make some derogatory comnents for no reason.


I didnt intend to deride anyone, apologies if that's how it appeared. I wasn't aiming my comment at any of your particular posts by the way. Everyone is entitled to find appreciation in whatever form they wish, I was merely sharing my view that great sq doesn't inspire me to go listen to music I would not normally do.


----------



## 123Passa

Hello guys, I'm sorry to interrupt and coming out of nowhere. I just became the proud owner of a pair of gold 325. I purchased them for a bargain price (at least for europe) because they were pretty beaten up. I was able to fix most of them. They're still not super nice cosmetically but, I'm studying a way to bring back those shiny gold writings!

I wanted to ask the experts here. The old owner left them for very long time unused. The pads disentegrated in million tiny pieces and now the plastic cover of the speaker is all dotted (outside and inside) with these tiny particles. I removed the net in front of the speaker and clean with some photography lenses brushes and manual air blower. Looks like most of it is gone but, it is far from perfect because the plastic case in front of the driver does well it's job to prevent me to reach the driver.

Do you think that is something i should care about or not really? I noticed some substancial sibilance starting from medium volumes in my headphones but, it's also true that I'm playing only from a laptop jack port. Do you think this might be related to the debris on the drivers?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Okrelayer (Jan 17, 2021)

Anyone got a frequency chart of the rs2e? I’ve googled to no luck.

edit:found some


----------



## Crusader83

While I feel that out of the headphones I have owned Grado has had the best neutral sound especially mids their construction is terrible. I lightly tossed the 325e onto my bed and the plastic broke. Why would they not use all metal such terrible construction you would expect better being made in America.


----------



## ajm87

Crusader83 said:


> While I feel that out of the headphones I have owned Grado has had the best neutral sound especially mids their construction is terrible. I lightly tossed the 325e onto my bed and the plastic broke. Why would they not use all metal such terrible construction you would expect better being made in America.



i feel like most Grados can use a more solid metal construction replacing all the plastics with metal, meaning the gimbals and rod blocks. As for the lower end sr60 sr 80 sr125 i thing these are fine as is to keep the cost down. But from the SR225 and up to the PS500E these should all come with metal parts for the prices they are asking. Also i think its also time for them to start constructing them with replicable 3.5 or 2.5 cables. it would really be more welcoming to new customers.


----------



## Okrelayer

Am I getting tired of grados treble? I just joined the family last Monday with the sr80e and hour Long listening sessions the brightness/treble wasn't fatiguing. i purchased the hemp and it was too dark sounding. I spent the past two days listening for many hours with the sr80 at moderate volumes and my head feels drained. I have the RS2e coming on Wednesday I hope that It has a little less brightness because that would be the perfect headphone for me. I just hope im Able to continue listening to grado because I’m blown away each time I listen! But I don’t wanna feel out of it at the expense of sound quality lol


----------



## ajm87

Okrelayer said:


> Am I getting tired of grados treble? I just joined the family last Monday with the sr80e and hour Long listening sessions the brightness/treble wasn't fatiguing. i purchased the hemp and it was too dark sounding. I spent the past two days listening for many hours with the sr80 at moderate volumes and my head feels drained. I have the RS2e coming on Wednesday I hope that It has a little less brightness because that would be the perfect headphone for me. I just hope im Able to continue listening to grado because I’m blown away each time I listen! But I don’t wanna feel out of it at the expense of sound quality lol



the PS 500E has the best treble bass in my opinion. You can also put the TTVJ Deluxe Flat pads on your SR80E and it will sound fantastic ( I know im always praising these pads but its true)


----------



## Crusader83 (Jan 17, 2021)

ajm87 said:


> i feel like most Grados can use a more solid metal construction replacing all the plastics with metal, meaning the gimbals and rod blocks. As for the lower end sr60 sr 80 sr125 i thing these are fine as is to keep the cost down. But from the SR225 and up to the PS500E these should all come with metal parts for the prices they are asking. Also i think its also time for them to start constructing them with replicable 3.5 or 2.5 cables. it would really be more welcoming to new customers.


I was somewhat disturbed to see my 325e broken that easily. Three hundred dollars down the drain. I gave them to a friend for free after that. I now have the Shure Aonic 50. While not having nearly the transparency of mids the Grado did, they are wireless and noise cancelling. I would like to compare the Beyerdynamic DT990 Premium 600 ohm to the Grado. I no longer have the DT. I have a feeling that the DT would slightly edge out the Grado for the virtue of it being plugged into a high end sound card. That is neither here nor there. So a trade off of sorts.


----------



## ajm87

Crusader83 said:


> I was somewhat disturbed to see my 325e broken that easily. Three hundred dollars down the drain. I gave them to a friend for free after that. I now have the Shure Aonic 50. While not having nearly the transparency of mids the Grado did, they are wireless and noise cancelling. So a trade off of sorts.



 you should have kept the 325s the headband/gimbal parts are easily replaceable from grado


----------



## Crusader83

ajm87 said:


> you should have kept the 325s the headband/gimbal parts are easily replaceable from grado


Aw don't say that I am upset now  The Shure wired to Android Tidal masters is good enough I won't complain.


----------



## elira

Crusader83 said:


> I was somewhat disturbed to see my 325e broken that easily. Three hundred dollars down the drain.


You can get a new headband, and if something else breaks you can have them repaired by Grado for a reasonable fee. The cups on my GS2000e got destroyed, along with the gimbals and headband, they fixed them completely for $250 if I recall properly.


----------



## ballog

elira said:


> You can get a new headband, and if something else breaks you can have them repaired by Grado for a reasonable fee. The cups on my GS2000e got destroyed, along with the gimbals and headband, they fixed them completely for $250 if I recall properly.


Right. Anyone getting into Grados should be aware that's its all about the drivers and to a lesser degree the cups. Anything else is just collateral and therefore to be considered expendable/replaceable.


----------



## gregorya (Jan 17, 2021)

elira said:


> You can get a new headband, and if something else breaks you can have them repaired by Grado for a reasonable fee. The cups on my GS2000e got destroyed, along with the gimbals and headband, they fixed them completely for $250 if I recall properly.



I have to ask... how did the cups, gimbals and headband get destroyed? I love a good horror story...


----------



## elira

gregorya said:


> I have to ask... how did the cups, gimbals and headband get destroyed? I love a good horror story...


They got crushed in shipping. I shipped them to a reviewer, when they were shipped back the box got crushed.


----------



## Bernard23

Okrelayer said:


> Am I getting tired of grados treble? I just joined the family last Monday with the sr80e and hour Long listening sessions the brightness/treble wasn't fatiguing. i purchased the hemp and it was too dark sounding. I spent the past two days listening for many hours with the sr80 at moderate volumes and my head feels drained. I have the RS2e coming on Wednesday I hope that It has a little less brightness because that would be the perfect headphone for me. I just hope im Able to continue listening to grado because I’m blown away each time I listen! But I don’t wanna feel out of it at the expense of sound quality lol


My initial impression of the hemp was similar, and had to add EQ when playing local files, but i can't do that with Tidal etc, but after time I have got used to the tonal balance, they're good enough to overcome a slightly recessed (for Grado) treble.


----------



## Pat the dog

I'm enjoying my GW100, especially having replaced the ear pads with the G-cush. 

One problem I have is that when wired, the left and right channels are reversed. Is this a known issue or by design? Over Bluetooth everything's fine (with the left channel being the one with the controls), but having tried several wired sources, it does appear that L & R are reversed.


----------



## gregorya (Jan 18, 2021)

elira said:


> They got crushed in shipping. I shipped them to a reviewer, when they were shipped back the box got crushed.



That's a shame... Glad to hear you were able to have them repaired.


----------



## dr cornelius

carboncopy said:


> Well...look at my avatar. And then I tell you the RS2e is an absolut delight with Prince’s music. I listened yesterday to the whole “lovesymbol” album (from 1992). Maybe Gold is brighter, but still. It’s a heavily mixed album with lot’s of layers and it was fantastic.
> 
> But I must also note: I use an R2R Dac with a hybrid (tube/FET output stage) and a tube headamp (Tor Audio balanced) cabled with a full shunyata venom loom. They all contribute to the effect, that while the sound is open and engaging, it is never too hot or fatiguing. But in this system I do prefer the RS2e to the Hemp.



Thanks for reminding me of this album!  I remember very well when it came out, one of my favorites from him...



Okrelayer said:


> Ok good, I’m excited! I have found some of the treble energy on the sr80 to be fatiging depending on the albums i play, but i felt the hemp was too mellow. Hopefully the RS2 is perfect



Let us know what you think!  - I also went from the 80e to the RS2e.  I'm eventually going to try a tube amp, or some way to round out the sound of my RS2e's...


----------



## Okrelayer (Jan 18, 2021)

dr cornelius said:


> Thanks for reminding me of this album!  I remember very well when it came out, one of my favorites from him...
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know what you think!  - I also went from the 80e to the RS2e.  I'm eventually going to try a tube amp, or some way to round out the sound of my RS2e's...


Is the rs2e less fatiguing to you than the 80e?? That’s my only hope!

edit: I’m gonna play prince first on them when they arrive in honor of you lol


----------



## ballog (Jan 19, 2021)

Pat the dog said:


> I'm enjoying my GW100, especially having replaced the ear pads with the G-cush.
> 
> One problem I have is that when wired, the left and right channels are reversed. Is this a known issue or by design? Over Bluetooth everything's fine (with the left channel being the one with the controls), but having tried several wired sources, it does appear that L & R are reversed.


@Pat the dog  Maybe its the 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable you are using which is faulty with the wiring reversed. I once came across this with a cheap cable. You might try another cable or the same with another headphone to be sure (just by swapping source you will not be able to ascertain that)


----------



## unfriendly (Jan 19, 2021)

carboncopy said:


> I don’t think anyone got it already. Mine is also underway...



Have yours finally arrived and do you have any thoughts or updates?

My Shipibo earpads should arrive today/tomorrow along with some gimbals so I am looking forward to that!

(edit: fixed reply, and grammatical errors)


----------



## carboncopy

unfriendly said:


> Have yours finally arrived and do you have any thoughts or updates?
> 
> My Shipibo earpads should arrive today/tomorrow along with some gimbals so I am looking forward to that!
> 
> (edit: fixed reply, and grammatical errors)



Still not here. They are not even in my country. At first I thought the 2-3 weeks shipping time is misinformation but it seems that is the way.


----------



## unfriendly

carboncopy said:


> Still not here. They are not even in my country. At first I thought the 2-3 weeks shipping time is misinformation but it seems that is the way.



Oh, I would have thought that was misinformation too, especially considering how much closer you are to his country than I am. I would have chosen that option as well since the other shipping option is almost half the price of your entire order (if you only got the earpads), just a bummer it is taking that long to get to you.


----------



## carboncopy

unfriendly said:


> Oh, I would have thought that was misinformation too, especially considering how much closer you are to his country than I am. I would have chosen that option as well since the other shipping option is almost half the price of your entire order (if you only got the earpads), just a bummer it is taking that long to get to you.



Well...that’s the tracking history. It didn’t even left Poland if I interpret it right...but that’s nothing new. My Tor audio amp was 4 weeks(!) in the post. Covid...it will be here next week I think.

Please post your impressions!


----------



## unfriendly (Jan 19, 2021)

carboncopy said:


> Well...that’s the tracking history. It didn’t even left Poland if I interpret it right...but that’s nothing new. My Tor audio amp was 4 weeks(!) in the post. Covid...it will be here next week I think.
> 
> Please post your impressions!



That’s some crazy stuff, and some long wait times.

Also damnit, I called it, FedEx is delivering it tomorrow and had an exception, and I will be sure to do that once I get them!


----------



## Hemlocke

Man alive, these new SR225e sound better than a $200 pair of headphones has a right to sound. I have run them through Tool, Down, Dethklok, Dr. Dre, The Beastie Boys, Fiona Apple, and Boston since I pulled them out of the box, and they have acquitted themselves well. 

That being said, oh my goodness, these feel like the cheapest thing in my house, and I have some Empi parts (Previous owner) I pulled off my ‘68 Bug in here. They make my Powerbeats Pro feel premium. They are also not the most comfortable headphones on my ears with glasses on, so not sure they are keepers.


----------



## Nec3

Spoiler: Finished my Grados












Used 2019 Turbulent X drivers, they're warm and laid back, reminds me of the HD600 and definitely not the turbulent X drivers I used to own that had the easily scratchable drivers. I put together a microphone stick that uses a panasonic wm61a microphone capsule that sounds way better than antlions.

 Anyways I noticed that Grados do something really nice for gaming. It pulls the soundstage inwards while maintaining that second layer. All over ear headphones I've tried so far will push sound outwards and have layering, but what Grado type headphones seem to do is make it so much easier to hear sounds that are further away. Anyone know of over-ears that do this? Have good imaging but also have a small soundstage?


----------



## tombrisbane

Couldn’t help myself and bought some Hemp’s.  My collection now:


----------



## Fvizeu

tombrisbane said:


> Couldn’t help myself and bought some Hemp’s.  My collection now:



That's just beautiful! 

Could you make a brief comparison between the RS2e x Hemp and RS2e x GW100. I was thinking of buying a GW100 but the reviews and opinions say they don't have the Grado sound. Do you think it's worth buying? (I have a RS2 e and a PS500e)


----------



## unfriendly

Does anyone know of a good quality leather hard case for headphones? (So far I’m not having much luck, and I am just thinking of going with one from Grado or Geekria, and I am open to any suggestions.)


----------



## Fvizeu

unfriendly said:


> Does anyone know of a good quality leather hard case for headphones? (So far I’m not having much luck, and I am just thinking of going with one from Grado or Geekria, and I am open to any suggestions.)



Just bought these from Ali Express:
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mK4VzxP

They're pretty simple and straight forward, but I guess you would be better off with either ones you mentioned.


----------



## tombrisbane

Fvizeu said:


> Could you make a brief comparison between the RS2e x Hemp and RS2e x GW100. I was thinking of buying a GW100 but the reviews and opinions say they don't have the Grado sound. Do you think it's worth buying? (I have a RS2 e and a PS500e)



The GW100 is more of an all rounder than the RS2e.  I have my RS2e for classical, jazz and folk and it absolutely excels at these but I find it a little too unforgiving/bright for some other genres, the GW100 has sounded great with everything I’ve thrown at it so far plus having a wireless open option is great for when I don’t want to be tethered lol.  I think the Hemp will be similar to the GW100 in that respect but I need to give them a good listen first, will report back once I’ve given them some time


----------



## unfriendly

Fvizeu said:


> Just bought these from Ali Express:
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mK4VzxP
> 
> They're pretty simple and straight forward, but I guess you would be better off with either ones you mentioned.



I appreciate the link, I’m not going to complain about saving money, depending on the vendor/product (usually an OEM) you can get the same products directly from the source on aliexpress so I just use it to get rebadged items for cheaper.


----------



## Mightygrey

unfriendly said:


> Does anyone know of a good quality leather hard case for headphones? (So far I’m not having much luck, and I am just thinking of going with one from Grado or Geekria, and I am open to any suggestions.)


Something like this might be promising.


----------



## unfriendly (Jan 20, 2021)

Mightygrey said:


> Something like this might be promising.



Oh, now that might be a perfect option. I didn't think of camera lens bags or binocular bags at all, so thanks for the idea. I should be able to find something with a front opening compartment instead of a top/side compartment opening I'm hoping.

(so far I’ve found one alternative thats available for sale (yours is still a better choice), but there has to be something better then that or this https://www.hardgraft.com/products/popup-classic)


----------



## CJG888

I fitted my SR225i with some excellent Cocobolo cups from Yew Woodworks: significant improvements in sound and appearance. Leather headband from Turbulent Labs is on order.


----------



## Okrelayer

Guys! My Rs2e arrives today! I’m pumped to experience the greatness I keep hearing about. How does it compare/compete with some of its $400-500 competitors? Like the hd660, LCD-1, Dt 1990 pro, hifiman sundara? Just curious if any of you guys have experiences with these others


----------



## funkymartyn

unfriendly said:


> Oh, now that might be a perfect option. I didn't think of camera lens bags or binocular bags at all, so thanks for the idea. I should be able to find something with a front opening compartment instead of a top/side compartment opening I'm hoping.
> 
> (so far I’ve found one alternative thats available for sale (yours is still a better choice), but there has to be something better then that or this https://www.hardgraft.com/products/popup-classic)


Wow  that case is way overpriced ,  The other one at 60 far better.   You could buy a pair of SR 225  And get change to buy some music instead......lol


----------



## headfry (Jan 20, 2021)

johanchandy said:


> The rs2e is quite a bit more refined at the expense of that treble energy. I personally think the rs2e is one of the best Grados you can buy at any price point, but if you're looking for that lovely energy the sr series is hard to beat and I would point to the sr225e as the pinnacle of that type of sound without becoming overly bright. They work well with third party g cushions as well taming the treble further while adding body and bass at the expense of some detail. But the rs2e may be the golden goose you're looking for, is there any place you can audition the sr225e and the rs2e?



===========================================
That sounds like really good advice to me! I own several Grados, including the SR80e, SR225e, GR10e and GS1000i, while I love them all the one that gets the most use is the SR225e, which I think is (for myself at least) the best value in the Grado line, and a very noticeable upgrade from the SR80e (sounds like an SR80e with better low end/bass and more refined soundstage, more musically expressive).

I do listen at fairly low to medium volumes, which is how I think many Grados sound their best (especially the lower cost, such as the SR series). Some notes: I did the reverse cushion mod (more comfortable for me) and out of the box it sounded very ragged, but after 50+ hours of burn in they sounded just right and still do (I've been using them for a few years). As with all things audiophile, be sure to audition a broken in pair with your own system as YMMV!

The RS2e is a safe bet if even better sound is needed and is an all time top Grado recommendation. But for me, I could be happy with just the R225e if I had to choose just one out of my lineup. The GS1000i sound sublime and are an obvious step up from the SR225e, but I use the GS1000i much less often.

This site doesn't get the traffic it did up 'till a few years ago - does anyone know when it slowed? Anyway, nice to see this thread active, Grado's are very special and musical sounding headphones!


----------



## unfriendly (Jan 20, 2021)

The Shipibo earpads have arrived time to test them!

(edit: I will be only comparing them against the stock, TTVJ flats, and G cushions since those are all I have. I am waiting for an order at beautiful, and I can’t wait to use those merino and leather cushions in a project.)


----------



## Daath

What do you guys think about repairing Grado drivers ... I have some quite old SR125 that work like a charm until a few weeks ago, when one driver suddenly died. I have not used them for quite some time and after taking them out for a spin, one driver is just dead. Quite unfortunate. I can not really be sure that were not broken by some of the kids or even the wife, but surely there is no visible damage. Took out a multimeter to measure the impedance directly on the driver terminals and I get nothing (overload), while the other measures fine at 33,6Ohm. Is there a way of checking the wire from the terminal to the coil without completely wrecking the unit? Or should I just get another one instead? Wanted do convert these to BT and not be forced to buy the GW100 ... I guess it was not meant to be. Still have the SR325i though, but I would not want to mod these.


----------



## johanchandy

headfry said:


> ===========================================
> That sounds like really good advice to me! I own several Grados, including the SR80e, SR225e, GR10e and GS1000i, while I love them all the one that gets the most use is the SR225e, which I think is (for myself at least) the best value in the Grado line, and a very noticeable upgrade from the SR80e (sounds like an SR80e with better low end/bass and more refined soundstage, more musically expressive).
> 
> I do listen at fairly low to medium volumes, which is how I think many Grados sound their best (especially the lower cost, such as the SR series). Some notes: I did the reverse cushion mod (more comfortable for me) and out of the box it sounded very ragged, but after 50+ hours of burn in they sounded just right and still do (I've been using them for a few years). As with all things audiophile, be sure to audition a broken in pair with your own system as YMMV!
> ...


Thanks and I agree wholeheartedly, I regret selling mine as the sr225e was one of my favorite Grado's! Very good vfm for the sound you get.


----------



## Damien Grief

I love the SR225e in that I think they strike the perfect price/performance ratio of the entire SR line. But after hearing my PS500e and Hemp, it's hard to go back to them. They're not as detailed as either of the other two and it kind of bugs me after hearing the better cans.


----------



## dpump

And Grado keeps cranking out the Hemp. Will it ever end...?


----------



## earmonger (Jan 20, 2021)

gregorya said:


> Are you referring to the original SR models or the "i" or "e" versions?...



Originals. And--important--with the L-cush pads. Flat pads (or Sennheiser HD414 replacement pads as are often suggested) are a real comedown. 

These knockoffs from Ali aren't quite as good as the expensive original but they are way better than flat pads.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32508420454.html


----------



## unfriendly

unfriendly said:


> The Shipibo earpads have arrived time to test them!
> 
> (edit: I will be only comparing them against the stock, TTVJ flats, and G cushions since those are all I have. I am waiting for an order at beautiful, and I can’t wait to use those merino and leather cushions in a project.)



So far these are nice 👌 (comfortable foam and fabric with a medium to slow rebound on the foam)! 

I will be making a detailed update soon.


----------



## unfriendly

funkymartyn said:


> Wow  that case is way overpriced ,  The other one at 60 far better.   You could buy a pair of SR 225  And get change to buy some music instead......lol



100% Agreed that it is over priced, lmao 

(I was just posting it as it was the only alternative that I could find in my short search, that had a different way of opening the case/bag)


----------



## Okrelayer (Jan 20, 2021)

I’ve had about an hour with the RS2e so here are some early impressions (with some minor comparisons to Hemp and SR80e): Coming off of the SR80e i felt the hemp was too dark. I know a lot of people dig it, but It just didn’t have the excitement i fell in love with on the SR80e. My biggest issues with the SR80e was that some albums seemed a little shrill and annoyingly bright. The harmonica in “a borrowed tune” by Neil Young was ear killing. Most of what i played sounded amazing, but there was a few times like that that really didn’t sit well with me. After getting myself situated and playing random songs, i revisited that same harmonica on the RS2e and it was loud and annoying like harmonicas tend to be, but the RS2e handled it with grace! Songs sound three dimensional verses the SR80e. Like each instrument has it’s own sonic plane. Where as the SR80 sounded a bit more on a horizontal stage. I’m loving that these headphones have all of the excitement (and yes it’s still on the brighter side of neutral) but everything sounds smooooth. The brightness doesn’t feel forced. Also, the pads to me are much more comfortable than the Hemps.  Just a few thoughts I’ll have more as i listen. But so far so good. It’s a suped up version of the sr80e which is exactly what i wanted.

Also just wondering, is there as sweet spot for where to position the RS2e on my ear? Just wanna make sure I’m getting the most optimal sound of it!


----------



## carboncopy

Okrelayer said:


> I’ve had about an hour with the RS2e so here are some early impressions (with some minor comparisons to Hemp and SR80e): Coming off of the SR80e i felt the hemp was too dark. I know a lot of people dig it, but It just didn’t have the excitement i fell in love with on the SR80e. My biggest issues with the SR80e was that some albums seemed a little shrill and annoyingly bright. The harmonica in “a borrowed tune” by Neil Young was ear killing. Most of what i played sounded amazing, but there was a few times like that that really didn’t sit well with me. After getting myself situated and playing random songs, i revisited that same harmonica on the RS2e and it was loud and annoying like harmonicas tend to be, but the RS2e handled it with grace! Songs sound three dimensional verses the SR80e. Like each instrument has it’s own sonic plane. Where as the SR80 sounded a bit more on a horizontal stage. I’m loving that these headphones have all of the excitement (and yes it’s still on the brighter side of neutral) but everything sounds smooooth. The brightness doesn’t feel forced. Also, the pads to me are much more comfortable than the Hemps.  Just a few thoughts I’ll have more as i listen. But so far so good. It’s a suped up version of the sr80e which is exactly what i wanted.
> 
> Also just wondering, is there as sweet spot for where to position the RS2e on my ear? Just wanna make sure I’m getting the most optimal sound of it!



For me the sweet spot was very easy to find. Just move it back and forth and the sound will open even more. It was very obvious. For me personally it is a bit pushed back towards the back of my head. But I think it is dependent on the form of your ears.

Glad you like the RS2e, I sure do love mine


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Random note -- we already have the top position in the "Headphones (full-size)" category on this site, and if I had to guess one of the longest (by content) in general!  Approaching *THREE THOUSAND* pages!


----------



## schoolpizza (Jan 21, 2021)

It's been fun reading through _some_ of this thread 

I have a question about G pads. Over the holidays I got some wireless GW100s and modded them with components from Shipibo. The stock GW100 pads no longer fit so I went on a pad hunt. I got the TTVJ Deluxe flats, and some ebay L and G pads. I would rank them: Flats < L < G. It could be the GW100s, just my pair after the mods specifically, or just my taste, but the cheap G pads totally bring them to life. They did not kill the low frequency at all (as I read G pads do on certain models), but rather created a huge, spacious, and more detailed sound.

I'm thinking about getting the beautifulaudio G pads, but given the high price I was hoping to hear some opinions about them before diving in. How do they compare to the ebay G pads (identical to Geekria, I think)? I'm mainly wanting these for the better looks, durability, and comfort, but given that they are totally different materials, I imagine they have a somewhat different acoustic signature.

Should I also consider the official Grado G pads?

Edit: also, if anyone wants some Deluxe flat pads for half price, send me a PM, they definitely aren't for me with these headphones.


----------



## Benno1988

Anyone else find the GS1000e a bit boring? A/B against the GH4, it's hard to like them, despite price difference.


----------



## 534743

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Random note -- we already have the top position in the "Headphones (full-size)" category on this site, and if I had to guess one of the longest (by content) in general!  Approaching *THREE THOUSAND* pages!



On Dec 29th we had our 10th birthday. So that's really quite a long time!


----------



## SoundGuru

carboncopy said:


> For me the sweet spot was very easy to find. Just move it back and forth and the sound will open even more. It was very obvious. For me personally it is a bit pushed back towards the back of my head. But I think it is dependent on the form of your ears.
> 
> Glad you like the RS2e, I sure do love mine


My RS2es finally came today! I ordered them Jan 1st, but it has taken a while since they were out of stock and I am in Malaysia.

So far comparing these to the SR225e, I really noticed the bass is much more present giving more of a full weighty sound. SR225e is leaner but still very quick bass. The sound stage is definitely an improvement on the RS2e as the headphones feel like they disappear, and sound is coming from outside your ears. You can smell the wood on these which helps to complete the experience... 

Treble is extended but very smooth - Classic rock tracks that are on the warm side sound great. Steely Dan is excellent - Kid Charlemagne really shows the separation of the instruments with the guitars. A great guitar solo on that one from Larry Carlton. Another classic, "Do it Again" the cymbals sound lively, and it really brings the track to life. I have heard the guitar solo many times, but not quite like this!

Even some 80s metal Judas Priest - Metal Gods - speed and dynamics of the RS2e capture energy of this track.

I was worried as I have seen some reviews that said these were not good for rock/metal, but I think the tubes help with this. Some rock/metal tracks that are already bright probably wont sound too good though.

Changing up the mood with some Diana Krall, "Just You, Just Me". This sounds like your in a live music venue. Probably one of the strengths for this headphone is acoustic instruments. They sound very lifelike to my ears. Vocals are silky smooth.

Listened for maybe a couple hours so far. It will be interesting to see how these change over time. So far I am hearing tracks like the first time compared to listening on some of my other headphones 560s, HD 650, SR225e. They sound good at lower volumes too which is a positive. Loud sounds incredible but those highs will hurt after....

For placement on my ears I push them a little bit forward as I do with my other Grados.


----------



## Okrelayer (Jan 21, 2021)

SoundGuru said:


> My RS2es finally came today! I ordered them Jan 1st, but it has taken a while since they were out of stock and I am in Malaysia.
> 
> So far comparing these to the SR225e, I really noticed the bass is much more present giving more of a full weighty sound. SR225e is leaner but still very quick bass. The sound stage is definitely an improvement on the RS2e as the headphones feel like they disappear, and sound is coming from outside your ears. You can smell the wood on these which helps to complete the experience...
> 
> ...



Loved your impressions! Spot on! As for the placement, how far down my ear should they be? I over think these sort of things. Pushing them a little forward I noticed a huge difference but I’m over thinking how much or how little I should extend the headband

edit: which tube amp do you use?


----------



## SoundGuru

Okrelayer said:


> Loved your impressions! Spot on! As for the placement, how far down my ear should they be? I over think these sort of things. Pushing them a little forward I noticed a huge difference but I’m over thinking how much or how little I should extend the headband
> 
> edit: which tube amp do you use?



Thanks they are great headphones.

For the position I push them forward a bit so the driver is not directly over my ear. I read this years ago on Grado tweaks from a hifi website.

I use a tube buffer into a solid state amp. Its called Fosi Audio Tube P1. Tubes are upgraded to GE ones. This is connected to the JDS Labs Atom. This amp is low impedance with quite a bit of power - 1 watt at 32 ohms. This adds a bit of tube coloring, which IMO has a nice synergy with the Grados. 

I tried this as a an experiment and so far I like the result. It probably sounds similar to other hybrid amps like the little dot. 

The tube buffer has volume knobs and I try to set them so no added gain is applied. This is about 12 o clock.


----------



## Okrelayer

SoundGuru said:


> Thanks they are great headphones.
> 
> For the position I push them forward a bit so the driver is not directly over my ear. I read this years ago on Grado tweaks from a hifi website.
> 
> ...



thanks for all of that info! I’ll see how I like the headphones in a week or so before I decide to buy an amp.

as for the positioning, like you I noticed the sound open up when I push the ear pads forward. I got that. But I’m having trouble with is how far or little I should extend the headband down my ears. Sounds stupid, but I think about this a lot lol. Because the pads are sort of a hybrid of around ear/on ear headphones I don’t know how I should wear them. I want to be sure the sound is directed into my ear! In this attachment you can tell she’s able to extend the headband lower if she wanted, but would that be the sweet spot? I’m sure I’ll figure it out as I experiment but it’s always in the back of my head while listening lol. Sorry for the long rambling, but I’m at work and this little irk is making the enjoyment of the headphones a little less.


----------



## TimSchirmer

I'm enjoying my PS-1000's. I prey on good gear at a discount when it's out of the hype cycle.


----------



## ACOC0NUT

I pre-ordered the Hemps based only on Gutenberg's review and they were my introduction to Grado. About 8 or 9 months later and I can safely say that the Hemps are my second favorite headphone and I am absolutely a Grado fan.

The only reason they are my second favorite and not first is because my Lawton modded X00s beat them out overall, but I do like the Hemps more for specific things like acoustic music and some classic rock. Infact, before I did the Lawton mod the Hemps were tied with my X00s. 

The reason I love the Hemps and Grados in general is the lively and energetic sound they have. The dynamics are great and the punch and impact of sounds is just so fun. I was sceptical about Grados before since all I ever heard about them was "treble murder for old deaf men" but that just isn't my experience, even with the SR80e I got shortly after the Hemps. Grados are bright, but the treble is just so smooth and detailed that it never hurts. Also I don't get why people say Grados have no bass. Even the SR80e have a similar amount as something like a Sennheiser and the Hemps have more than that. I'm glad there is a massive thread like this that is pretty much pure love for what seems to be a really under appreciated brand.

Some pics because these are just so pretty.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I miss my GS1000e’s.  I became impatient as I burned them in, waiting for over 400 hours of use for the bass to lose its tubby characteristic.  Do you know how long it takes to get to 400 hour when you rotate through 50 pairs of headphones?

So I sold them.

But now, I miss their fabulous appearance, their great comfort, and the fact that they were assembled by John Grado rather than the two ladies that normally build these, as they were out on a family emergency for a bit.

They burned in to the point that I would only notice the bass tubbiness if I did rapid A/B comparisons, not Normal listening.  I have even tried to figure out to whom I Sold them and offer to buy them back.

Oh, well... c’est la vie.


----------



## alpha421

On those Hemps, are those two tension screws on the gimble rod block? If so, is that stock or an after market?  It's a minor quibble, but it would be nice to dial in and lock the gimble rods once the head adjustment is set.


----------



## Bernard23

ruthieandjohn said:


> I miss my GS1000e’s.  I became impatient as I burned them in, waiting for over 400 hours of use for the bass to lose its tubby characteristic.  Do you know how long it takes to get to 400 hour when you rotate through 50 pairs of headphones?
> 
> So I sold them.
> 
> ...


I'm always intrigued by burn in - on some speakers I was convinced there was a change, usually with in-car systems, but have never heard anything with electronics, even when the manufacturer (think Cyrus) advises that you should do so. There's not much scientific research data out there, but this is at least relevant!

https://www.rtings.com/headphones/learn/break-in

The rather simplistic dismissal of some extraneous effects on the measurements is worrying, and really should be verified to give greater confidence to the conclusion.


----------



## Headcan

alpha421 said:


> On those Hemps, are those two tension screws on the gimble rod block? If so, is that stock or an after market?  It's a minor quibble, but it would be nice to dial in and lock the gimble rods once the head adjustment is set.



They deff third party / after market.  Looks like from Shipibo Audio.


----------



## Okrelayer

This thread is soooo close to 3000


----------



## alpha421

Thank for the verification.  I'm coming back to Grados, but man would it be nice to have an all plastic free with locking rods stock Grado, especially for the LE and wood/metal housing models.


----------



## ACOC0NUT (Jan 21, 2021)

alpha421 said:


> On those Hemps, are those two tension screws on the gimble rod block? If so, is that stock or an after market?  It's a minor quibble, but it would be nice to dial in and lock the gimble rods once the head adjustment is set.



They are Shipibo slim rod blocks and gimbals. The 2 screws on the rod block allow you to lock the hight adjustment in place while still allowing (stiff) rotation. They are great quality and make the Hemps feel like the best built headphone I have. Can't recommend enough.


----------



## alpha421

Thanks. They make wonderful Grado parts.  If I build another aftermarket Grado can with Symphone drivers, they're on my source list.  Wonder why there isn't any sources available in the states after all these years.


----------



## emorrison33

Benno1988 said:


> Anyone else find the GS1000e a bit boring? A/B against the GH4, it's hard to like them, despite price difference.


I was kind of disappointed with my purchase of the GS1000e.  They are really good for classical and acoustic jazz.  But I was disappointed in the bass.  Having the RS2e, that I love, I was expecting the same "type" pf bass, just more of it, if that makes sense.  I'm a drummer, and I know how a bass drum is supposed to sound, even with changes in the heads or different brands of drums.  The bass drum sounds the same in just about every song I listen to on the GS1000e.  It's just a hollow thud.  I got the Hemp, becasue it would be my first limited Edition Grado.  Now that has some bass!! Maybe too much LOL  I was just about to sell the GS1000e when I decided to buy the A&Norma SR25 DAP.  I had/have the Fiio M11 and was sort of upgrading to the Astell&Kern.  My amps stayed the same, but let me tell you, the GS1000e have done an almost 180 with the new DAP.  I've got some good bass going on.  Occasionally, there will be a song that it's back to the old GS1000e bass, but the new DAP greatly improved what I was hearing.  SO maybe synergy with your system could be the culprit too?


----------



## emorrison33

Okrelayer said:


> thanks for all of that info! I’ll see how I like the headphones in a week or so before I decide to buy an amp.
> 
> as for the positioning, like you I noticed the sound open up when I push the ear pads forward. I got that. But I’m having trouble with is how far or little I should extend the headband down my ears. Sounds stupid, but I think about this a lot lol. Because the pads are sort of a hybrid of around ear/on ear headphones I don’t know how I should wear them. I want to be sure the sound is directed into my ear! In this attachment you can tell she’s able to extend the headband lower if she wanted, but would that be the sweet spot? I’m sure I’ll figure it out as I experiment but it’s always in the back of my head while listening lol. Sorry for the long rambling, but I’m at work and this little irk is making the enjoyment of the headphones a little less.


I try to get my headband adjusted, with the RS2e's, so that the bottom of my ear lobe is just touching the inside bottom of the ear pad (so I can fell it a little bit).  But then my ears may be different than yours LOL


----------



## emorrison33

Bernard23 said:


> I'm always intrigued by burn in - on some speakers I was convinced there was a change, usually with in-car systems, but have never heard anything with electronics, even when the manufacturer (think Cyrus) advises that you should do so. There's not much scientific research data out there, but this is at least relevant!
> 
> https://www.rtings.com/headphones/learn/break-in
> 
> The rather simplistic dismissal of some extraneous effects on the measurements is worrying, and really should be verified to give greater confidence to the conclusion.


I read an article, with one of the Grado's (john maybe?) and in the article he suggested 50 hours of burn in with Grado headphones.  Just your normal listening at a moderate volume.


----------



## breakfree40

emorrison33 said:


> I was kind of disappointed with my purchase of the GS1000e.  They are really good for classical and acoustic jazz.  But I was disappointed in the bass.  Having the RS2e, that I love, I was expecting the same "type" pf bass, just more of it, if that makes sense.  I'm a drummer, and I know how a bass drum is supposed to sound, even with changes in the heads or different brands of drums.  The bass drum sounds the same in just about every song I listen to on the GS1000e.  It's just a hollow thud.  I got the Hemp, becasue it would be my first limited Edition Grado.  Now that has some bass!! Maybe too much LOL  I was just about to sell the GS1000e when I decided to buy the A&Norma SR25 DAP.  I had/have the Fiio M11 and was sort of upgrading to the Astell&Kern.  My amps stayed the same, but let me tell you, the GS1000e have done an almost 180 with the new DAP.  I've got some good bass going on.  Occasionally, there will be a song that it's back to the old GS1000e bass, but the new DAP greatly improved what I was hearing.  SO maybe synergy with your system could be the culprit too?


Q: I’ve never owned or heard a pair of grados - but I’m curious and it seems as if you have experience with both pairs that I am considering.  Can you make a recommendation based on your experience with both the hemp and rs2e?  Which would you recommend and why?


----------



## Okrelayer (Jan 21, 2021)

breakfree40 said:


> Q: I’ve never owned or heard a pair of grados - but I’m curious and it seems as if you have experience with both pairs that I am considering.  Can you make a recommendation based on your experience with both the hemp and rs2e?  Which would you recommend and why?



The original poster will probably reply too, but in my experience with both the Hemp is a bit darker than a traditional Grado house sound. Similar to maybe an HD650 with just a little bit of that Grado excitement. The RS2e is the refinement of the Grado house sound. With all of the excitement and treble energy. Depends what you are looking for. I‘m more into the bright and more exciting Grado, but there are a lot of the Hemp camp! You could pick up the Hemp and an SR80 to get the taste of the traditional grado sound for around the price of the RS2e. I’m a new Grado fan, so others might be able to touch on this a little better

EDIT: Page 3000


----------



## Okrelayer

So nice to see the influx of Grado fans on reddit, and here


----------



## unfriendly (Jan 21, 2021)

Bernard23 said:


> I'm always intrigued by burn in - on some speakers I was convinced there was a change, usually with in-car systems, but have never heard anything with electronics, even when the manufacturer (think Cyrus) advises that you should do so. There's not much scientific research data out there, but this is at least relevant!
> 
> https://www.rtings.com/headphones/learn/break-in
> 
> The rather simplistic dismissal of some extraneous effects on the measurements is worrying, and really should be verified to give greater confidence to the conclusion.



IDK I would say there has been enough testing and measurements done (from them and others) to determine that it is false and that burn-in doesn’t have a noticeable or measurable effect in most if not in all cases. (It’s especially not a big enough of a difference to be noticed by hearing a piece of audio alone, as headphone positioning would have a more noticeable effect on the audio.)

As well nothing is worrying about them discarding trash data (which is what it is after reading that article and looking at the time-lapsed graphs), it’s standard in the area of data science. (I do fully think however that if they chose to redo that single test on the Q701s, it would have made people less on the fence.)

People can burn in headphones if you choose as it won't hurt them in the long term or change them much at all, but you might as well use and wear them on day one just like a normal person IMO.

Another audio myth I do not understand is that people think cables will make your headphones, etc... perform/sound better when fancy cables will not make your audio devices sound better, or alter the sound unless it is a non-passive cable.

(AKA has power supplied to it externally, or has some sort of electronics being phantom powered, not just some BS cable made of more luxurious or different materials than standard copper.)

edit: (I randomly added a small side rant, along with fixing some grammatical, and spelling errors.)


----------



## Rebel Chris

Easy cowboy. I just bought a turntable with an expensive phono cable...

Now I need a audiophile switch for my streamer...


----------



## Bernard23

unfriendly said:


> IDK I would say there has been enough testing and measurements done (from them and others) to determine that it is false and that burn-in doesn’t have a noticeable or measurable effect in most if not in all cases. (It’s especially not a big enough of a difference to be noticed by hearing a piece of audio alone, as headphone positioning would have a more noticeable effect on the audio.)
> 
> As well nothing is worrying about them discarding trash data (which is what it is after reading that article and looking at the time-lapsed graphs), it’s standard in the area of data science. (I do fully think however that if they chose to redo that single test on the Q701s, it would have made people like you less on the fence.)
> 
> ...


Before you discard "trash" data you need to be sure that it isn't a relevant data point. FWIW, I don't trust my ears over reliable measurement, the human sensory system is a pretty poor measurement device of just about anything physical. I didn't think that was a particularly scientific experiment, and no mention of uncertainty values so arguably meaningless anyway! Sorry, I'm disappearing down a pedantic metrology rabbit hole. I don't sit on the fence, I don't believe that it's required in most cases, just observe the usual expectation bias etc that we're all subject to.


----------



## breakfree40

Okrelayer said:


> The original poster will probably reply too, but in my experience with both the Hemp is a bit darker than a traditional Grado house sound. Similar to maybe an HD650 with just a little bit of that Grado excitement. The RS2e is the refinement of the Grado house sound. With all of the excitement and treble energy. Depends what you are looking for. I‘m more into the bright and more exciting Grado, but there are a lot of the Hemp camp! You could pick up the Hemp and an SR80 to get the taste of the traditional grado sound for around the price of the RS2e. I’m a new Grado fan, so others might be able to touch on this a little better
> 
> EDIT: Page 3000



page 3000!

thanks for the reply.
I already own HD6XX as well as some higher end phones that are on the warmer side of things. Verite Closed, Aeolus. I love the latter two but the hd6xx I find boring unless I’m using them to discern differences in tube rolls. 

I’d like to not buy a grado just to get a less comfortable on ear version of anything I already have lol - but with that said I do like some extension on the low end. I love my modhouseMk3.

to clarify - you see the hemp as a more open and bright hd650 and not necessarily a replacement?


----------



## unfriendly (Jan 21, 2021)

Bernard23 said:


> Before you discard "trash" data you need to be sure that it isn't a relevant data point. FWIW, I don't trust my ears over reliable measurement, the human sensory system is a pretty poor measurement device of just about anything physical. I didn't think that was a particularly scientific experiment, and no mention of uncertainty values so arguably meaningless anyway! Sorry, I'm disappearing down a pedantic metrology rabbit hole. I don't sit on the fence, I don't believe that it's required in most cases, just observe the usual expectation bias etc that we're all subject to.



I agree with you that it wasn't incredibly scientific, especially with what you have stated, the article has no mention of the uncertainty values used, along with the tests having so many external factors in play, I completely agree that it would be helpful to see that.

(Also oh no I fully went into this knowing it would be somewhat pedantic and I am hoping others can find or put up other data than just RTINGS, I am just bored and had nothing better to do TBH. Also, I hope you don't take anything personally, I worded the sitting on a fence comment wrong and edited it as you were making your post. The comment still stands and I won’t take it back, since I'm just clearly wrong in your case, however, it wasn't meant to be aimed directly at you but more as an open statement.)

(edit: re-arrangement, made things clearer hopefully, added the word ”Also”, and fixed grammatical errors.)


----------



## ACOC0NUT

breakfree40 said:


> page 3000!
> 
> thanks for the reply.
> I already own HD6XX as well as some higher end phones that are on the warmer side of things. Verite Closed, Aeolus. I love the latter two but the hd6xx I find boring unless I’m using them to discern differences in tube rolls.
> ...




Comparing to an HD58X, the Hemps are not overly similar. They are brighter and have thicker/warmer lower mids. The bass extension is a bit less on the Hemps but it's still punchy. The biggest difference is the dynamics or "lively"-ness of the sound. The Hemps are just so much more lively. Everything has impact from bass through the treble. On the HD58X, they sound good, but just boring in comparison.


----------



## YtseJamer (Jan 21, 2021)

breakfree40 said:


> I already own HD6XX as well as some higher end phones that are on the warmer side of things. Verite Closed, Aeolus. I love the latter two but the hd6xx I find boring unless I’m using them to discern differences in tube rolls.



I'm pretty sure that you would prefer the Hemp over the RS2e.  I'm saying that because I also have the Verite Closed and the Aeolus, and if you like the ZMF sound like me, your sound preference is probably to the warm side of neutral.


----------



## Okrelayer

More RS2e impressions:

Listening to Beyonce right now, very good sub bass that is musical and even a little punchy surprisingly. I didn’t like modern pop music on my SR80e, but i can see myself listening to pop or r&b on these. 

Vocals sound realistic. Sounds like i am hearing them sing in the room with me, rather than through a recording. You can practically hear the room they are in. 

Instruments sound natural. Earlier I was listening to David Bowie’s blackstar and the horns sounded incredibly lively and natural. Part of this is due to the space between the instruments. Each instrument sounds like it’s in it’s own sonic plane.  

They sound as bright as my SR80, but I’m not getting fatigued, and nothing sounds harsh. Not sure how that’s possible, but it is. It is a bright headphone, but i think the mahogany earcups gives it some warmth or something. 

Everything just sounds so clear and crisp. It is on the brighter side of neutral, but I love the presentation. I wasn’t huge on the Hemp, but this was just right for me. 

As for the comfort.  I don’t love the comfort. I hate that my ears are touching the drivers. It almost feels like there is no pad on. My ears are a little tender and pinchy due to the fit. I prefer the SR80e pads by a huge margin. I’m not sure why they went with this, because the pads feel like they are not even there. While they are not comfortable at all, they get out of the way more than most headphones for me. I fidget a lot with headphones, and these I’m beginning to forget about on my head (due in part to the weight.)

Just a few thoughts, take care guys!


----------



## unfriendly (Jan 21, 2021)

unfriendly said:


> So far these are nice 👌 (comfortable foam and fabric with a medium to slow rebound on the foam)!
> 
> I will be making a detailed update soon.



crappy mini update:

IDK if this is just me or my bad hearing, but I cannot tell much of a difference between the sound of the TTVJ flat pads and stock Hemp pads.

In terms of comfort, the new Shipibo earpads are a nice over-ear design and are much more comfortable than all of the pads I currently have available for comparison (They make your Grados a pair of over-ears).

This is entirely subjective and might be psychoacoustic, but it seems that the bass is slightly deepened (or barely altered from what I can hear), but with much-lessened grating highs compared to the G-Cush.

The sound signature feels a lot airier and feels like it has a more open and larger sound stage (most likely due to the bit larger physical separation away from your ears as compared to other pads like the G-Cush)

The change between the G-Cush and the Shipibo earpads is a pretty big difference from both, the stock and TTVJ flat pads.

edit: (fixed grammar and spelling mistakes)


----------



## ACOC0NUT

unfriendly said:


> crappy mini update:
> 
> IDK if this is just me or my bad hearing, but I cannot tell much of a difference between the sound of the TTVJ flat pads and stock Hemp pads.
> 
> ...



I believe the stock hemp pads (F-cush) and TTVJ flats are the same thing. I got a pair of TTVJs to compare and they are identical as far as I can see and hear. So your ears are fine (or we both have bad ears).


----------



## unfriendly

ACOC0NUT said:


> I believe the stock hemp pads (F-cush) and TTVJ flats are the same thing. I got a pair of TTVJs to compare and they are identical as far as I can see and hear. So your ears are fine (or we both have bad ears).



Oh ok, that's good to know, I appreciate you re-affirming that for me. I couldn't tell a difference physically so IDK why my friend told me to get those along with the hemps, but at least I have a spare pair of pads now.


----------



## johanchandy

breakfree40 said:


> page 3000!
> 
> thanks for the reply.
> I already own HD6XX as well as some higher end phones that are on the warmer side of things. Verite Closed, Aeolus. I love the latter two but the hd6xx I find boring unless I’m using them to discern differences in tube rolls.
> ...


The hemp is only similar to the hd650 in midrange tonality, the hemps treble is no where near as dark as the hd650 and it's a lot more exciting and lively. I sold my hd6xx after getting my hemp.


----------



## Mightygrey

45,000 reasons why Grado labs cans are awesome!


----------



## tombrisbane

Have been trying out the RS2e with some metal and I’m surprisingly loving the sound, I had somewhat put these in the Jazz/Folk/Classic corner but may need a rethink! They got quite a few hours on the now so wondering if they’ve changed a bit or if my ears and just getting more used to them.


----------



## unfriendly

Rebel Chris said:


> Easy cowboy. I just bought a turntable with an expensive phono cable...
> 
> Now I need a audiophile switch for my streamer...



Yeehaw!! 🤠


----------



## Bernard23

unfriendly said:


> I agree with you that it wasn't incredibly scientific, especially with what you have stated, the article has no mention of the uncertainty values used, along with the tests having so many external factors in play, I completely agree that it would be helpful to see that.
> 
> (Also oh no I fully went into this knowing it would be somewhat pedantic and I am hoping others can find or put up other data than just RTINGS, I am just bored and had nothing better to do TBH. Also, I hope you don't take anything personally, I worded the sitting on a fence comment wrong and edited it as you were making your post. The comment still stands and I won’t take it back, since I'm just clearly wrong in your case, however, it wasn't meant to be aimed directly at you but more as an open statement.)
> 
> (edit: re-arrangement, made things clearer hopefully, added the word ”Also”, and fixed grammatical errors.)


No offence taken, perfectly objective points made. I sometimes read with a wry smile some of the info on other fora, ASR being the obvious one; the absence of proper measurement science is tangible, quantifiable even. Not sure what an international standard for irony would look like, but sometimes it seems it would be useful.


----------



## SoundGuru

tombrisbane said:


> Have been trying out the RS2e with some metal and I’m surprisingly loving the sound, I had somewhat put these in the Jazz/Folk/Classic corner but may need a rethink! They got quite a few hours on the now so wondering if they’ve changed a bit or if my ears and just getting more used to them.


They are brighter than neutral but the bass is still pretty full to my ears, so they dont sound too lean. For me the bass is one of the strengths, the SR225e is definitely leaner (with bowls) for sure.

However, acoustic folk does have a certain magic. Listening to America on Tidal Masters and its like you are sitting with the band. Acoustic guitars have a very natural timbre like you are listening live.


----------



## Bernard23

ACOC0NUT said:


> I believe the stock hemp pads (F-cush) and TTVJ flats are the same thing. I got a pair of TTVJs to compare and they are identical as far as I can see and hear. So your ears are fine (or we both have bad ears).


I'd like to get some for my 325e, as I prefer them with the flat pads; but the relatively high price + shipping costs to the UK are prohibitive. I'm hoping Grado UK will start selling them soonish, or a 3rd party like Greekia will copy them.


----------



## knopi

Okrelayer. I have MS1 (which is SR80e) and from people impresions duirng years it should be tunned "a little more" friendly warmer neutral rounder. It is interesting that you like stock pads on SR80e, As much as I like MS1 I would sell them with stock pads quickly, soundstage is classicly only to sides and overal sound is forward. But if I change the pads for bigger one, sound more from head with decent spacious, tones are much more readable and have bigger decay and overal it started to get clearly better sense. I understand that some like stock pads it works for some music but as regards versatile it is far from ideal at least for me.


----------



## Rebel Chris

This padrolling thing has triggered me. So I decided to order some G pads for my GH1. 
The stockpads (L) of the GH1 changed to G pads. Well, to be frank, I did like the comfy, spacy G pads. But.. the sound signature did not change in a good way. 
Top end was rolled of, little too bright. And...I had too crack up the volume by 25%. After a week I changed them back: 

For me the GH1 is not very special. The woodwork is oke, nothing special. Sounds is oke, but just oke. The Hemp and GH2 are special, you put them up and yeah you hear some lovely sound.


----------



## emorrison33

breakfree40 said:


> Q: I’ve never owned or heard a pair of grados - but I’m curious and it seems as if you have experience with both pairs that I am considering.  Can you make a recommendation based on your experience with both the hemp and rs2e?  Which would you recommend and why?


That's a tough question! LOL  Both have their merits, and are close in tuning.  I'd say the RS2e are the better all rounder.  Jack of all trades, expert at nothing.  The Hemps are a bit less resolving/accurate in some situations, and have a little more bass (go lower).  I think it would depend on what kind of music you listen to the most.  If you listen to mostly classical or jazz, I would go with the RS2e.  That's not to say the Hemps aren't good with those kinds of music, but the extra bass is "distracting" to me.  But I can EQ it out slightly with the Loki. The Hemps are cheaper, and are a Limited Edition model, so that's a plus.  If I had to keep just one of the two (God forbid!), I would choose the RS2e


----------



## ACOC0NUT

Bernard23 said:


> I'd like to get some for my 325e, as I prefer them with the flat pads; but the relatively high price + shipping costs to the UK are prohibitive. I'm hoping Grado UK will start selling them soonish, or a 3rd party like Greekia will copy them.



These might be your best option. They don't fit anywhere near as nicely and are definitely not going to last as long as real TTVJ pads, but for $10 they get the job done. I sometimes use them on my SR80e to get a less bright and more warm sound.

https://www.amazon.com/Geekria-Replacement-Headphones-Cushion-Earpads/dp/B00TGCDHL2


----------



## Rjo14 (Jan 22, 2021)

"deleted"


----------



## TooFrank

unfriendly said:


> IDK I would say there has been enough testing and measurements done (from them and others) to determine that it is false and that burn-in doesn’t have a noticeable or measurable effect in most if not in all cases. (It’s especially not a big enough of a difference to be noticed by hearing a piece of audio alone, as headphone positioning would have a more noticeable effect on the audio.)
> 
> As well nothing is worrying about them discarding trash data (which is what it is after reading that article and looking at the time-lapsed graphs), it’s standard in the area of data science. (I do fully think however that if they chose to redo that single test on the Q701s, it would have made people less on the fence.)
> 
> ...


There is so much we do not understand with either our ears, minds or wallets. But on the other hand, it's such fun...


----------



## Okrelayer

tombrisbane said:


> Have been trying out the RS2e with some metal and I’m surprisingly loving the sound, I had somewhat put these in the Jazz/Folk/Classic corner but may need a rethink! They got quite a few hours on the now so wondering if they’ve changed a bit or if my ears and just getting more used to them.



I tried to play certain metal artists on the SR80e and i thought it wasn’t the best fit. But the RS2e has that perfect synergy of having a lot of treble energy, but not super harsh or fatiging to my ears. I played Gojira last night, Blood Incantation this morning, and Metallica now and i think it plays extremely well with those bands


----------



## unfriendly (Jan 23, 2021)

TooFrank said:


> There is so much we do not understand with either our ears, minds or wallets. But on the other hand, it's such fun...



(You not knowing about your wallet is your issue, and I suggest you get a accountant, a financial advisor or some help etc... if you can’t manage your money. If it is literally about a physical wallet, I also suggest you get a tile or some other Bluetooth smart tag with GPS and an audio alert so you can find it next time!)

As well we know a lot about our ears, noses, and throats! We even have an entire medical field dedicated to it called Otorhinolaryngology (specifically the sub-specialties Otology and Neurotology cover hearing and our ears.)

I might just be dumb right now, and not understanding your statement, but I am confused about what you mean.

edit: (fixed some grammar and clarified that I don’t understand the statement as a whole.)


----------



## unfriendly

unfriendly said:


> crappy mini update:
> 
> IDK if this is just me or my bad hearing, but I cannot tell much of a difference between the sound of the TTVJ flat pads and stock Hemp pads.
> 
> ...



A more refined yet still crappy review as I am waiting for more cushions to arrive:

In terms of comfort, the new Shipibo earpads are a much more comfortable and spacious over-ear design than all of the pads I currently have available for comparison (They make your Grados a pair of over-ears, which I freaking love to death!).

This is entirely subjective and might be psychoacoustic, but it seems that the bass is slightly deepened (or barely altered from what I can hear). The sound signature feels a lot airier and it also feels like it has a more open and larger sound stage, but they seem to remove or lessen the grating highs that Grados can have, compared to my other cushions.

If I had to say what it sounds closest too it would be the (Stock Hemp Pads/TTVJ Flats), but in reality, it's more of a middle ground between the flat pads and a G-Cush with better comfort, slightly deeper bass from what I can hear, a lessened high end, and an overall more neutral-sounding mid-range. 

(I am surprised and happy that these stay so close to the stock Grado sound and barely alter it, however, the alterations that are done happen to be pleasing to my ear, and seem to make it have an overall more neutral sound signature.)

(The larger sound stage and airy feeling is most likely due to the larger physical separation away from your ears as compared to other pads like the G-Cush)


----------



## johanchandy

unfriendly said:


> A more refined yet still crappy review as I am waiting for more cushions to arrive:
> 
> In terms of comfort, the new Shipibo earpads are a much more comfortable and spacious over-ear design than all of the pads I currently have available for comparison (They make your Grados a pair of over-ears, which I freaking love to death!).
> 
> ...


Sooo tempted to try these pads!


----------



## SoundGuru

Any flat pad alternatives? The ones from TTVJ are going to be about 85 USD including shipping (in Malaysia) which seems a bit steep. RS2e's are definitely on the bright side. I am hoping they settle down a bit with time. On the board here what has been the burn in experiences with these? There was an article from John Grado where he basically admitted burn in is real, and the drivers will settle down after about 50 hours.

I found both the SR80e and SR225e calmed down a bit over time (less highs bass was better extended) although not sure if that was brain burn in...


----------



## Bernard23

SoundGuru said:


> Any flat pad alternatives? The ones from TTVJ are going to be about 85 USD including shipping (in Malaysia) which seems a bit steep. RS2e's are definitely on the bright side. I am hoping they settle down a bit with time. On the board here what has been the burn in experiences with these? There was an article from John Grado where he basically admitted burn in is real, and the drivers will settle down after about 50 hours.
> 
> I found both the SR80e and SR225e calmed down a bit over time (less highs bass was better extended) although not sure if that was brain burn in...


I'm trying these out, just ordered them. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0155XZJ4I/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_NpadGbEWS29NB?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## funkymartyn

Bernard23 said:


> I'm trying these out, just ordered them.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0155XZJ4I/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_NpadGbEWS29NB?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


I bought these myself . They are well worth the money. I have them on my  Sr225  right now.  As got the original grado Sr Flat back on my  sr60.  The geekria pads are all worth trying out .


----------



## Mightygrey

SoundGuru said:


> Any flat pad alternatives? The ones from TTVJ are going to be about 85 USD including shipping (in Malaysia) which seems a bit steep. RS2e's are definitely on the bright side. I am hoping they settle down a bit with time. On the board here what has been the burn in experiences with these? There was an article from John Grado where he basically admitted burn in is real, and the drivers will settle down after about 50 hours.
> 
> I found both the SR80e and SR225e calmed down a bit over time (less highs bass was better extended) although not sure if that was brain burn in...


Sennheiser 414 yellow pads with the 'coin mod' are pretty close sonically whilst being slightly more comfortable.


----------



## 534743

SoundGuru said:


> Any flat pad alternatives? The ones from TTVJ are going to be about 85 USD including shipping (in Malaysia) which seems a bit steep. RS2e's are definitely on the bright side. I am hoping they settle down a bit with time. On the board here what has been the burn in experiences with these? There was an article from John Grado where he basically admitted burn in is real, and the drivers will settle down after about 50 hours.
> 
> I found both the SR80e and SR225e calmed down a bit over time (less highs bass was better extended) although not sure if that was brain burn in...




RS2e with TTVJ flats sound good but are lacking some treble. Maybe try the Geekria "Donut" pads. They are so soft they get squeezed a lot and so are kinda halfway between flats and original Ls.


----------



## SoundGuru

Thanks all.. I am going to look into the geekria pads. Yellow sennheiser on the rs2e might not look so great...


----------



## tombrisbane

Okrelayer said:


> But the RS2e has that perfect synergy of having a lot of treble energy, but not super harsh or fatiging to my ears. I played Gojira last night, Blood Incantation this morning, and Metallica now and i think it plays extremely well with those bands



Yep, heaps of treble but not fatiguing.  Brings out some detail that my general headphone pick for this type of music doesn’t.  Listening to some GY!BE now on these and it sounds amazing.


----------



## mochimashu

New member at here joining headfi and Grado fan club. I always wonder what is the upgrade path for Grado? I currently own 325e, is the next one the hemp? RS2e? PS500e? And what’s the next one? Would appreciate it if someone could say a word or two


----------



## Okrelayer

mochimashu said:


> New member at here joining headfi and Grado fan club. I always wonder what is the upgrade path for Grado? I currently own 325e, is the next one the hemp? RS2e? PS500e? And what’s the next one? Would appreciate it if someone could say a word or two



I'm a new Grado member too, but from what I understand is that the Prestige series upgrade path goes through the RS2e. Where as the Hemp takes a "darker" approach to the Grado sound. I went from the SR80e to the hemp and It wasn't the tuning I wanted, the RS2e ended up being the refined path. But others on here could give you a better idea


----------



## mochimashu

Th


Okrelayer said:


> I'm a new Grado member too, but from what I understand is that the Prestige series upgrade path goes through the RS2e. Where as the Hemp takes a "darker" approach to the Grado sound. I went from the SR80e to the hemp and It wasn't the tuning I wanted, the RS2e ended up being the refined path. But others on here could give you a better idea


Thanks! It’s kinda annoying that each Grado has its own sound. Even within the SR line I really liked 80e, 225e and 325e but obviously it doesn’t make sense to own all of them


----------



## 534743

mochimashu said:


> New member at here joining headfi and Grado fan club. I always wonder what is the upgrade path for Grado? I currently own 325e, is the next one the hemp? RS2e? PS500e? And what’s the next one? Would appreciate it if someone could say a word or two



There is no definitive "way up" with Grados. Tell us what your "problems" are with the 325e and we'll tell you what might be a suitable solution.


----------



## YtseJamer (Jan 23, 2021)

Okrelayer said:


> I'm a new Grado member too, but from what I understand is that the Prestige series upgrade path goes through the RS2e. Where as the Hemp takes a "darker" approach to the Grado sound. I went from the SR80e to the hemp and It wasn't the tuning I wanted, the RS2e ended up being the refined path. But others on here could give you a better idea



If you are coming from the Prestige series and prefer the "classic" Grado sound, the RS2e is the natural upgrade path.  On the flip side, if you are coming from the HD6XX or if the warmer side of neutral is your preference, you would probably prefer the Hemp over the RS2e.  @mochimashu, I think you should go with the RS2e.


----------



## 534743

BTW: Chord Mojo + PS500e = Bliss


----------



## mochimashu

paraphernalia said:


> There is no definitive "way up" with Grados. Tell us what your "problems" are with the 325e and we'll tell you what might be a suitable solution.


Ah I have no problem with 325e! I’m just curious generally, like in the future when I make an “upgrade” or “side grade” I want to know what I’d be getting

for the record I only tried the prestige series, and I’m not a fan of the Alessandro line as I feel they are relatively more neutral and balanced which takes away the fun.

I found 60e a bit mediocre and boring, 125e a bit fatiguing. I like 80e but it’s not as resolving as its bigger brothers, I like 225e but it has too little bass, so end up with 325e - maybe it’s a little bit aggressive? Just a thought


----------



## mochimashu

YtseJamer said:


> If you are coming from the Prestige series and prefer the "classic" Grado sound, the RS2e is the natural upgrade path.  On the flip side, if you are coming from the HD6XX or if the warmer side of neutral is your preference, you would probably prefer the Hemp over the RS2e.


Thank you! Well I have both and like both, but I keep a pair of Grado for a reason (like everyone else) if I want a tamed headphone I wouldn’t buy Grado so maybe RS2e is the next one then. How’s the PS500e btw? I have the impression that they have a similar price, also RS1e, at least in second hand market.


----------



## YtseJamer

mochimashu said:


> Thank you! Well I have both and like both, but I keep a pair of Grado for a reason (like everyone else) if I want a tamed headphone I wouldn’t buy Grado so maybe RS2e is the next one then. How’s the PS500e btw? I have the impression that they have a similar price, also RS1e, at least in second hand market.



It's been a while since I heard the PS500 or PS500e, but I know that I prefer the Hemp.  If you like the Grado sound and the HD6XX, you will probably like the Hemp.  The Hemp is almost like a fusion of the Grado sound with the HD6XX.  If you want a good advice, stay away from the RS1e and go with the Hemp or the RS2e.


----------



## 534743

mochimashu said:


> Thank you! Well I have both and like both, but I keep a pair of Grado for a reason (like everyone else) if I want a tamed headphone I wouldn’t buy Grado so maybe RS2e is the next one then. How’s the PS500e btw? I have the impression that they have a similar price, also RS1e, at least in second hand market.



The PS500e is a tamed Grado. More bass, more mids and relatively (in Grado terms) tamed highs. It's quite balanced and has become my daily driver.


----------



## mochimashu

YtseJamer said:


> It's been a while since I heard the PS500 or PS500e, but I know that I prefer the Hemp.  If you like the Grado sound and the HD6XX, you will probably like the Hemp.  The Hemp is almost like a fusion of the Grado sound with the HD6XX.  If you want a good advice, stay away from the RS1e and go with the Hemp or the RS2e.


Thank you. I did hear ppl not liking RS1e


----------



## mochimashu

paraphernalia said:


> The PS500e is a tamed Grado. More bass, more mids and relatively (in Grado terms) tamed highs. It's quite balanced and has become my daily driver.


Gotcha, I mean I might end up getting both to try in the future, but a direction is very helpful


----------



## YtseJamer

mochimashu said:


> Thank you. I did hear ppl not liking RS1e



They sound like crap sorry.  Been there, done that and I heard like 3-4 different pairs...


----------



## kmhaynes

mochimashu said:


> Ah I have no problem with 325e! I’m just curious generally, like in the future when I make an “upgrade” or “side grade” I want to know what I’d be getting
> 
> for the record I only tried the prestige series, and I’m not a fan of the Alessandro line as I feel they are relatively more neutral and balanced which takes away the fun.
> 
> I found 60e a bit mediocre and boring, 125e a bit fatiguing. I like 80e but it’s not as resolving as its bigger brothers, I like 225e but it has too little bass, so end up with 325e - maybe it’s a little bit aggressive? Just a thought


My route was 80, 225, 325, to now GH2 with cocobolo cups.  Very nice, lush, detailed but not quite the treble energy of the 325.  Seriously thinking about the RS2e to compare with the GH2.

Don't think of the Grado line as vanilla vs chocolate vs strawberry.  Mostly it's like vanilla vs chocolate chip vanilla vs cookie dough vanilla.  Having said that, I've not heard the RS2e or anything above it, but I think most uber-Grado owners don't want just 1 Grado that covers everything -- they love the nuanced differences in the whole line, and have several.


----------



## Bernard23 (Jan 23, 2021)

So, after a few hours trying out L (modded with tape) and F pads on the hemps and 325e, I came to the following conclusion.

Hemps F pad > 325e L pads > 325e F pads > hemps L pads.

In other words, the hemps are best with the intended pads, the 325e less so...

I dunno, the Hemps just sing with the F pads, in a way that Grados just do. I'm done with overthinking it for now, just gonna let Keb Mo wash over me


----------



## YtseJamer (Jan 23, 2021)

Sorry to ask and I don't want to insult anybody here, but I don't understand why some peoples are obsessed in experimenting with different pads for the Hemp?  The Hemp driver has been tuned with the TTVJ flat pads and I don't understand why you would want to change the sound signature?


----------



## unfriendly (Jan 23, 2021)

YtseJamer said:


> Sorry to ask and I don't want to insult anybody here, but I don't understand why some peoples are obsessed in experimenting with different pads for the Hemp?  The Hemp driver has been tuned with the TTVJ flat pads and I don't understand why you would want to change the sound signature?



Comfort, an open/larger sound stage in some cases, and basically for nothing else. That is for my case at-least, and IDK about others. (This is just going from the flats to something like a G-Cush, L-Cush, Beautiful Audio pads, or Shipibo earpads [the last two being the most premium and the most comfortable IMO])


----------



## YtseJamer

unfriendly said:


> Comfort, and an open/larger sound stage in some cases, nothing else for me really. (This is just going from the flats to something like a G, L, Beautiful Audio Pads, or Shipibo earpads [the last two being the most premium and most comfortable])



Ah ok.  I don't really care about soundstage with headphones, and for me the TTVJ pads are a million times more comfortable than the L-cushion pads.


----------



## unfriendly (Jan 23, 2021)

YtseJamer said:


> Ah ok.  I don't really care about soundstage with headphones, and for me the TTVJ pads are a million times more comfortable than the L-cushion pads.


I have not tried the L-Cushions yet (mine are in the mail), but I have the G-Cushions, and I find them having around the same or just slightly better comfort than the TTVJ pads.

The Shipibo earpads, however, are a huge improvement in-comfort, while staying closer to the stock sound of the Hemps (TTVJ flat pads), as compared to the G-Cushions. I look forward to comparing those to the Beautiful Audio pads and the L-Cushions once those both get here.


----------



## Gippy

YtseJamer said:


> why some peoples are obsessed in experimenting with different pads for the Hemp? The Hemp driver has been tuned with the TTVJ flat pads and I don't understand why you would want to change the sound signature?



Because some people (like me) absolutely hate the stock sound of the Hemp and believe it's too much of a departure from the typical Grado tuning. However there's many people who love the stock sound. What's interesting about Grado is that there isn't a universally accepted "best" model. Even ruthieandjohn who owns the HP1000 doesn't place it as the top Grado despite others believing it's the holy grail.


----------



## joseph69

mochimashu said:


> “side grade”


That's more like it.


----------



## johanchandy

unfriendly said:


> I have not tried the L-Cushions yet (mine are in the mail), but I have the G-Cushions, and I find them having around the same or just slightly better comfort than the TTVJ pads.
> 
> The Shipibo earpads, however, are a huge improvement in-comfort, while staying closer to the stock sound of the Hemps (TTVJ flat pads), as compared to the G-Cushions. I look forward to comparing those to the Beautiful Audio pads and the L-Cushions once those both get here.


Do you have any pictures of the Shipibo earpads on your Hemp? Would love to see how it looks?

Also for you are there only positives for these earpads? Any negatives?


----------



## YtseJamer

Gippy said:


> Because some people (like me) absolutely hate the stock sound of the Hemp and believe it's too much of a departure from the typical Grado tuning.



Hence the reason why I think the Hemp is the best Grado headphones for someone who doesn't like Grado headphones


----------



## unfriendly (Jan 24, 2021)

johanchandy said:


> Do you have any pictures of the Shipibo earpads on your Hemp? Would love to see how it looks?
> 
> Also for you are there only positives for these earpads? Any negatives?



There are a few negatives but not many, the biggest issue I so far have is with fit, installation, and manufacturing consistency.

Fitting the earpads on wasn't the easiest, one of them did fit much easier, however without other pads/cushions for comparison made of (fabric, leather, wool, etc...), I am so far assuming this downside is due to the material choice and construction. [the opening to fit them on your cups doesn't have much give at all, and is not elastic/stretchy]

The rest of the earpads don't fit snuggly except at the mounting point, allowing the top half to float around loosely, which could partially cover the driver in some edge cases, however, I doubt that it would.

I am OCD, and this is very nit-picky but, the earpads and stitching don't match. [Meaning the shape is slightly different from each earpad, and the seam around the top face on the earpads will be noticeably different from each other.]

Not a downside just a fact. [They are extending slightly below the lip on the wooden ear cups touching the gimbals at some points, and are using a piece of foam inside a flap of fabric material to hold the earpads on by friction]).

I will for sure be taking some pictures as well, and I’ll post a few when I wake up tomorrow morning (It's 2 AM for me ATM).

(Guess there are going to be more posts as stuff gets delivered then lol. I was planning to wait since I wanted to install some 3rd party components. I only have to wait for one last part, and the rest of the cushions I ordered (L-Cush [Arriving in a day or two], S-Cush [Just Ordered], and the Beautiful Audio Large cushions [ Waiting]), to do a full review/showcase [just for fun, I doubt anyone will take what I say with much seriousness].)

So if you don't care about stitching being slightly different, and a weird install (IMO), they alter the sound barely, but the alterations make them more neutral sound meaning they sound great (IMO) [slightly more bass, lessened highs, and neutral mids], and if you want full over-ears (circumaural earpads) they are amazingly comfy.


----------



## ril3y

fleasbaby said:


> Beautiful work Riley! Awesome to see more makers out there!


Hey thanks.  Sorry I missed this.  I have been experimenting with some different woods.  Check it out!
https://www.etsy.com/shop/ThereWillBeDust?ref=seller-platform-mcnav&search_query=woodies


----------



## elvergun

I'm in aural nirvana right now (listening to GoGo Penguin).





This headphone just sounds so good.


----------



## Okrelayer

I really hate the Grado bug. I wasn’t originally into the hemp because i didn’t think it had the Grado trademark sound. Now that I have the RS2e and i love it, I’m thinking i should repurchase the hemp as an alternative flavor... DAMNIT


----------



## Bernard23

Okrelayer said:


> I really hate the Grado bug. I wasn’t originally into the hemp because i didn’t think it had the Grado trademark sound. Now that I have the RS2e and i love it, I’m thinking i should repurchase the hemp as an alternative flavor... DAMNIT


That's the beauty, after all, if you like ice cream, you'll probably enjoy several flavours!


----------



## Bernard23

elvergun said:


> I'm in aural nirvana right now (listening to GoGo Penguin).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am intrigued by these too, but resisting the temptation. I think they would compliment the 325e and Hemp nicely, especially as I have found them heavily discounted.


----------



## Okrelayer (Jan 24, 2021)

I stupidly replied to a post from 4 months ago *


----------



## Bernard23

YtseJamer said:


> Sorry to ask and I don't want to insult anybody here, but I don't understand why some peoples are obsessed in experimenting with different pads for the Hemp?  The Hemp driver has been tuned with the TTVJ flat pads and I don't understand why you would want to change the sound signature?


I guess there are a few reasons; one is that it's an easy way to add some EQ when you can't in the upstream audio, although it's a bit hit and miss; secondly it's the attraction of experimenting and customising, and then of course comfort.


----------



## elvergun

Bernard23 said:


> I am intrigued by these too, but resisting the temptation. I think they would compliment the 325e and Hemp nicely, especially as I have found them heavily discounted.



That's the beauty, after all, if you like ice cream, you'll probably enjoy several flavours!   



To my ears, only the RS2e is better than the GH2 (and not by much).     You might end up thinking the GH2 is not better than the Hemp or the SR325, but I guarantee that you will think that it is the most beautiful Grado in your collection.


----------



## unfriendly (Jan 24, 2021)

Some pics of the Shipi


johanchandy said:


> Do you have any pictures of the Shipibo earpads on your Hemp? Would love to see how it looks?
> 
> Also for you are there only positives for these earpads? Any negatives?



Some pics of the Shipibo earpads on the hemps as requested:


----------



## funkymartyn

Unfriendly. ...they look a bit like a very soft  G  cush.  Would I be wrong  ?   What's the price anyway ....assume not available in UK.


----------



## Okrelayer

Just purchased the Hemp. By the end of the week my full sized headphone collection will be RS2e and the Hemps. Which i think are a good contrast to each other. Then I’ll stop buying for.. awhile lol.


----------



## Damien Grief

Okrelayer said:


> Just purchased the Hemp. By the end of the week my full sized headphone collection will be RS2e and the Hemps. Which i think are a good contrast to each other. Then I’ll stop buying for.. awhile lol.



Would love to hear your comparison of the two. I have a Hemp and have been hearing great things about the RS2e from people here. But I'm not convinced they're different enough to justify owning both.


----------



## unfriendly (Jan 24, 2021)

funkymartyn said:


> Unfriendly. ...they look a bit like a very soft  G  cush.  Would I be wrong  ?   What's the price anyway ....assume not available in UK.



They are a lot softer and more comfortable (IMO). Also they are slightly larger in both depth and circumference (it adds a bit of room), along with not altering the sound in the same way as the G-Cushions.

They are $60 USD for a pair


----------



## Okrelayer

Damien Grief said:


> Would love to hear your comparison of the two. I have a Hemp and have been hearing great things about the RS2e from people here. But I'm not convinced they're different enough to justify owning both.



I had brief exposure to the Hemp a couple weeks ago and to me the Hemp is a HD600 by Grado. In the best way possible. Where as the RS2e is more classical grado with that treble energy. I can’t wait to have them side by side, but those were my impressions. I want to get the HEMP into my life because I think it’ll be a good alternative, and probably play smoother with songs that are not well recorded.


----------



## johanchandy (Jan 24, 2021)

unfriendly said:


> Some pics of the Shipi
> 
> 
> Some pics of the Shipibo earpads on the hemps as requested:


Wow, didn't realize they were that big. It's an impressive feat to sound close to stock with such a different earpad, it sounds too good to be true!  I'm itching to buy a pair. Thanks for all your views on these and the pictures! Looking forward to the comparisons with the other pads you have on the way


----------



## Damien Grief

Okrelayer said:


> I had brief exposure to the Hemp a couple weeks ago and to me the Hemp is a HD600 by Grado. In the best way possible. Where as the RS2e is more classical grado with that treble energy. I can’t wait to have them side by side, but those were my impressions. I want to get the HEMP into my life because I think it’ll be a good alternative, and probably play smoother with songs that are not well recorded.



Might have to get the RS2e at some point then. Would love to compare. I love the Hemp, but do sometimes miss that extra bit of treble energy.


----------



## Bernard23

Damien Grief said:


> Might have to get the RS2e at some point then. Would love to compare. I love the Hemp, but do sometimes miss that extra bit of treble energy.


I have similar experience, if Tidal had an onboard DSP I would be perfectly satisfied, although I'd still want the RS2e / GH2


----------



## joseph69

elvergun said:


> This headphone just sounds so good.


I agree 100%


----------



## Bernard23

elvergun said:


> I'm in aural nirvana right now (listening to GoGo Penguin).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those the standard pads on the GH2?


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

elvergun said:


> I'm in aural nirvana right now (listening to GoGo Penguin).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, GH2 & GoGo Penguin is an amazing combo.  Well, I still rock the L pads though.  Since you like GoGo Penguin, I think you'd like Mammal Hands as well.  Similar trio from the same record label but a sax instead of the double bass!


----------



## elvergun

Bernard23 said:


> Are those the standard pads on the GH2?



No.  The GH2 sold with L pads.


----------



## joseph69

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Yes, GH2 & GoGo Penguin is an amazing combo.  Well, I still rock the L pads though.  Since you like GoGo Penguin, I think you'd like Mammal Hands as well.  Similar trio from the same record label but a sax instead of the double bass!


If you enjoy the above artists (I do) you may also enjoy Matthew Halsall & The Gondwana Orchestra.




elvergun said:


> No.  The GH2 sold with L pads.


I thought those were G cushions. 
For some reason they look larger than L cushions.


----------



## elvergun (Jan 25, 2021)

ParaLoganGrado said:


> I think you'd like Mammal Hands as well.  Similar trio from the same record label but a sax instead of the double bass!



I do know them.   I love their work and I own all their albums.


Edgar Knecht
Emil Brandqvist Trio
Foehn Trio
Lorenzo Naccarato
Myriad3
Neil Cowley Trio
Portico Quartet
Remi Panossian Trio
Shalosh
Sumrra

Have you heard of them?   These are some of my favorite modern jazz groups that don't sound like the jazz your grandpa used to listen to.



joseph69 said:


> If you enjoy the above artists (I do) you may also enjoy Matthew Halsall & The Gondwana Orchestra.



Matthew Halsall is great.   I'll check out The Gondwana Orchestra.


----------



## elvergun

joseph69 said:


> I thought those were G cushions.
> For some reason they look larger than L cushions.


They are G pads.    

I use L pads on my other Grados, but the GH2 gets the G pads.


----------



## 534743

Would anyone be interested in a "Grado Music Thread"?

It would probably be too much on here, but think a special thread where you can tell the others which songs sound especially great on your Grado. I would go as far as to nerd out over the flow of bass lines and hidden sounds that you discovered with your Grado at 1 min 34s.

And a nice side effect would be to get to know new music!


----------



## Okrelayer

paraphernalia said:


> Would anyone be interested in a "Grado Music Thread"?
> 
> It would probably be too much on here, but think a special thread where you can tell the others which songs sound especially great on your Grado. I would go as far as to nerd out over the flow of bass lines and hidden sounds that you discovered with your Grado at 1 min 34s.
> 
> And a nice side effect would be to get to know new music!



That would be cool! I can save us a lot of time and just saying anything with guitar lol


----------



## elvergun

Okrelayer said:


> That would be cool! I can save us a lot of time and just saying anything with guitar lol



Ha!!

And anything with drums too...


----------



## god-bluff (Jan 25, 2021)

elvergun said:


> I do know them.   I love their work and I own all their albums.
> 
> 
> Edgar Knecht
> ...


Don't forget E. S. T.

(edit And lots more nu-jazz on the ACT label)


----------



## CJG888

god-bluff said:


> Don't forget E. S. T.
> 
> (edit And lots more nu-jazz on the ACT label)


+1 on EST. Heard them live here in Wolfsburg at one of their last concerts.

Live in Hamburg is compulsory listening!


----------



## G0rt

elvergun said:


> They are G pads.
> 
> I use L pads on my other Grados, but the GH2 gets the G pads.



My GH2 will be here Thursday, coming with L. Guess I'll have to try G, which I loves on GH1.

ATM, Zappa, Imaginary Diseases, Been to Kansas City in A Minor. Nom nom nom.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

elvergun said:


> I do know them.   I love their work and I own all their albums.
> 
> 
> Edgar Knecht
> ...



You could say I am a bit of a fan of GoGo Penguin!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've heard a few of the others, but I'll see if they're on Bandcamp.  I've got Mammal Hands' vinyls and GoGo Penguin's FLAC albums all downloaded.  Prefer for the smaller artists to get a bigger chunk of the money!


----------



## funkymartyn

god-bluff said:


> Don't forget E. S. T.
> 
> (edit And lots more nu-jazz on the ACT label)


E S T  a great jazz group.  Got a few Cds  and saw them live a few years ago.      
But  when you say  nu - jazz ......would have thought you would mean.  New Jazz.  
Nu - Jazz  to me means mainly  bossa type jazz from places like Italy.    The Schema lable.   Artists like , Mario  Biondi,   Nicola conte,  Gerado frisina,   Papik,


----------



## god-bluff

funkymartyn said:


> E S T  a great jazz group.  Got a few Cds  and saw them live a few years ago.
> But  when you say  nu - jazz ......would have thought you would mean.  New Jazz.
> Nu - Jazz  to me means mainly  bossa type jazz from places like Italy.    The Schema lable.   Artists like , Mario  Biondi,   Nicola conte,  Gerado frisina,   Papik,


Both, new and nu😉

.. but you're correct. I should have used the word 'new'  in this instance. Sorry!


----------



## gregorya

god-bluff said:


> Both, new and nu😉
> 
> .. but you're correct. I should have used the word 'new'  in this instance. Sorry!



We knew you knew the difference between nu and new...


----------



## unfriendly (Jan 25, 2021)

johanchandy said:


> Wow, didn't realize they were that big. It's an impressive feat to sound close to stock with such a different earpad, it sounds too good to be true!  I'm itching to buy a pair. Thanks for all your views on these and the pictures! Looking forward to the comparisons with the other pads you have on the way



I am surprised about the sound too TBH. However IDK how I feel about the loose fabric and foam floating (The might be able to cover the driver issue that I previously mentioned for edge cases) on the cups.

However its not like I’m having issues, or anything, it’s only the first batch, and so far they are the best pads ive used, just weird and has inconsistencies due to being made by hand.


----------



## joseph69

G0rt said:


> My GH2 will be here Thursday, coming with L. Guess I'll have to try G, which I loves on GH1.


Love my GH1 w/G and GH2 as well.


----------



## elvergun

ParaLoganGrado said:


> You could say I am a bit of a fan of GoGo Penguin!



I'm also a big fan.   I saw them live in Paris a couple of years back.   

While at the concert I closed my eyes and thought, "what headphone sounds the most like being here?".     Grado and the Beyerdynamic DT1350, I remember thinking.


----------



## elvergun

G0rt said:


> My GH2 will be here Thursday, coming with L. Guess I'll have to try G, which I loves on GH1.
> 
> ATM, Zappa, Imaginary Diseases, Been to Kansas City in A Minor. Nom nom nom.



They sound great with both L and G pads.   

With the G pads you lose some bass (I'm not a basshead, so meh), but the soundstage opens up immensely.     The G pads on RS2e accentuate the highs too much, so I prefer the L pads on that model.


----------



## elvergun

god-bluff said:


> Both, new and nu😉
> 
> .. but you're correct. I should have used the word 'new'  in this instance. Sorry!





funkymartyn said:


> E S T  a great jazz group.  Got a few Cds  and saw them live a few years ago.
> But  when you say  nu - jazz ......would have thought you would mean.  New Jazz.
> Nu - Jazz  to me means mainly  bossa type jazz from places like Italy.    The Schema lable.   Artists like , Mario  Biondi,   Nicola conte,  Gerado frisina,   Papik,



I just call it modern jazz.   Many of the musicians from the list I posted are in their 20s.


----------



## tombrisbane

Really love the look of the GH2, which other Grado would it be closest to? I have GW100, Hemp, 325i and RS2e already.


----------



## Douger333

After break-in, the GH2 with G pad is surprisingly close to the PS2000e! Need to compare them side by side...  Little less treble, bass not quite as full.

Doug


----------



## flaxton

elvergun said:


> I do know them.   I love their work and I own all their albums.
> 
> 
> Edgar Knecht
> ...


Depends how old your grandparents are.


----------



## kmhaynes

tombrisbane said:


> Really love the look of the GH2, which other Grado would it be closest to? I have GW100, Hemp, 325i and RS2e already.


I have the GH2, and yes they are pretty!  I also just bought an RS2e from a fellow Head-Fi'er that will arrive shortly.  I plan to compare the two, and stick with whichever fits my tastes.  I don't need and can't afford to have two $400+ headphones that sound similar.

I had the 325e for about 2 months before I found the GH2, and I compared them before I sold the 325e.  The GH2 is a notch above in overall sound quality, but it is also smoother than the 325e -- not as smooth as a Sennheiser ( cough, boring, cough!), but it tames down the upper treble energy of the 325e a bit.  I wouldn't call the GH2 dark, but it is warmer than the 325e, and just a step better in almost every way over the 325e.

BTW, my knock-off G-size pads stay on my GH2, giving it a much wider sound.  I will be comparing the GH2 vs RS2e with the G pads for the most part.  I will post my thoughts next week some time.


----------



## Bernard23

I tried the Geekria "LL" pads as Gippy described them, or flat pads as someone else did, on the 325e and what a revelation on my LG phone last night. Smoother treble, greater space, more detail maybe (I can hear more of the background pub chat in Paranoid Eyes). I bought some before Xmas when I got the hemps, but didn't really give them a chance, so I threw them onto the Hemps today, and I'm loving the effect. The treble has opened up like a Grado should, with the same greater sense of space and soundstage (I find the F pads pus the sound right in your face so to speak), but the bass hasn't really lost any impact. I need to leave them on now for an extended period to see if they fit like a pair of comfy shoes.


----------



## frozenOx (Jan 26, 2021)

Bernard23 said:


> I tried the Geekria "LL" pads as Gippy described them, or flat pads as someone else did, on the 325e and what a revelation on my LG phone last night. Smoother treble, greater space, more detail maybe (I can hear more of the background pub chat in Paranoid Eyes). I bought some before Xmas when I got the hemps, but didn't really give them a chance, so I threw them onto the Hemps today, and I'm loving the effect. The treble has opened up like a Grado should, with the same greater sense of space and soundstage (I find the F pads pus the sound right in your face so to speak), but the bass hasn't really lost any impact. I need to leave them on now for an extended period to see if they fit like a pair of comfy shoes.


I noticed very, very little difference between those and the stock flats. As long as you have the larger opening facing your ear so that none of the driver is covered. The thickness is practically the same as stock, so the driver is about the same distance away from your ear. It's so close to your ear, that I'm not really sure what the difference in material is going to do here besides handle some very slight reflections? Until someone shows me graphs that it's different, the difference is so miniscule that I can't say it's better or worse.

IMO, the clamp has a greater effect here than these two pads. A looser clamp will not have the driver pressed against your ear as much and tames the bass some. So if someone with a tight clamp compares these two pads, then maybe there'd be a bigger difference. The stock flats are stiffer and will hold their distance better. I keep such a loose clamp that I can't tell them apart.

I'm also in my upper 30s, so if there's a slight difference in treble I probably can't hear it anyways! ; )


----------



## maggiesbrother

This probably has been covered at some point but may be not recently - what does everyone use for amplification? Also, I’d be curious what type of source people generally use - digital or analog? Not so much interested in type of DAC or turntable/tape deck but just curious if people are using more of one than another with grados. I ask bc I wonder if that also has bearing on recommendations for specific models and how they pair with certain amps and/or sources.
My sequence is in my signature but I use a liquid platinum fed by turntable (almost exclusively). Love this combo with the RS2e and interested if anyone has had similar “synergy” with either the LP (or other hybrid amps) and analog with their grados.


----------



## Bernard23

frozenOx said:


> I noticed very, very little difference between those and the stock flats. As long as you have the larger opening facing your ear so that none of the driver is covered. The thickness is practically the same as stock, so the driver is about the same distance away from your ear. It's so close to your ear, that I'm not really sure what the difference in material is going to do here besides handle some very slight reflections? Until someone shows me graphs that it's different, the difference is so miniscule that I can't say it's better or worse.
> 
> IMO, the clamp has a greater effect here than these two pads. A looser clamp will not have the driver pressed against your ear as much and tames the bass some. So if someone with a tight clamp compares these two pads, then maybe there'd be a bigger difference. The stock flats are stiffer and will hold their distance better. I keep such a loose clamp that I can't tell them apart.
> 
> I'm also in my upper 30s, so if there's a slight difference in treble I probably can't hear it anyways! ; )


The Geekria pads are quite a bit deeper than F pads around the outer section, they are graduated like L pads, but far less draught. The lift the driver further away from my ears than either L or F.  Both sets are fairly low clamping force in my head, so little compression, although I can't measure this. They definitely sound different to F pads, myself and my wife did several blind tests with both phones, and got it correct every time.


----------



## Okrelayer

Steve Guttenberg brought it up in his videos a couple of times but- Grados get you moving. Just getting into Grados over the past few weeks, it’s impossible to sit still when you listen on their headphones. I’ve always been an active listener, I’m always moving my hands around and bobbing my head. Grados enhance that element so much so! Feels like I’m at a Vampire Weekend concert tonight on my RS2e


----------



## frozenOx

Bernard23 said:


> The Geekria pads are quite a bit deeper than F pads around the outer section, they are graduated like L pads, but far less draught.



Wonder if they're the same pads then, because my Geekria "flats" are certainly not deeper than the TTVJ stocks, at least not by much at all.


----------



## lemgruber

buffalowings said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> LOL, happened to me too, a noob/forum troll said grados looked outdated, old and therefore would sound bad, that was enough to compell me to purchase a 325is'...



did you finish getting the 325?

I shr1840 and k7xx, I am looking forward to a 325 or even a rs1.


----------



## elvergun

kmhaynes said:


> I have the GH2, and yes they are pretty!  I also just bought an RS2e from a fellow Head-Fi'er that will arrive shortly.  I plan to compare the two, and stick with whichever fits my tastes.



Good luck with that.   That was my plan...and I ended up keeping both.



kmhaynes said:


> I don't need and can't afford to have two $400+ headphones that sound similar.



Same here...and now I own 5 Grados.  

I hope you are a stronger man than I am.


----------



## ACOC0NUT

Bernard23 said:


> The Geekria pads are quite a bit deeper than F pads around the outer section, they are graduated like L pads, but far less draught. The lift the driver further away from my ears than either L or F.  Both sets are fairly low clamping force in my head, so little compression, although I can't measure this. They definitely sound different to F pads, myself and my wife did several blind tests with both phones, and got it correct every time.



Could post a picture of the pads your talking about or maybe a link to the page? Geekria makes a few Grado pads and doesn't really name or label them in any useful way.


----------



## Gippy (Jan 26, 2021)

The "LL" pads are these. They don't have an official equivalent.

Bernard23's opinions of the LL pad closely mirror those to mine in my Hemp review, and I chose them as my favorite non-L style pad that I tested. They're probably a great fit on the SR325e because they have more treble to begin with.


----------



## ACOC0NUT

Gippy said:


> The "LL" pads are these. They don't have an official equivalent.
> 
> Bernard23's opinions of the LL pad closely mirror those to mine in my Hemp review, and I chose them as my favorite non-L style pad that I tested. They're probably a great fit on the SR325e because they have more treble to begin with.



I got these same pads from a brand call misodiko. Overall they are nice. More comfortable than the more standard L style and sound similar, but I personally found a pad I like more than any other aftermarket Grado pad I've tried.
https://www.amazon.com/EARZONK-Replacement-Headphone-Cushions-Compatible/dp/B07Z5CCYP6
These are really good imo. They sound about the same as others here have described the geekria LL but I find them to be clearer and maybe a touch wider. I still stick with the F-cush on the Hemps, but I love these in my SR80e.


----------



## Damien Grief

maggiesbrother said:


> This probably has been covered at some point but may be not recently - what does everyone use for amplification? Also, I’d be curious what type of source people generally use - digital or analog? Not so much interested in type of DAC or turntable/tape deck but just curious if people are using more of one than another with grados. I ask bc I wonder if that also has bearing on recommendations for specific models and how they pair with certain amps and/or sources.
> My sequence is in my signature but I use a liquid platinum fed by turntable (almost exclusively). Love this combo with the RS2e and interested if anyone has had similar “synergy” with either the LP (or other hybrid amps) and analog with their grados.



I have a Schiit stack I use with my Hemps at my PC. Works well for all the headphones I own.


----------



## SoundGuru

Gippy said:


> The "LL" pads are these. They don't have an official equivalent.
> 
> Bernard23's opinions of the LL pad closely mirror those to mine in my Hemp review, and I chose them as my favorite non-L style pad that I tested. They're probably a great fit on the SR325e because they have more treble to begin with.


Nice I found these in Malaysia and they are way cheaper and shipped from China which is much closer. Interested to try with RS2e.


----------



## Bernard23

frozenOx said:


> Wonder if they're the same pads then, because my Geekria "flats" are certainly not deeper than the TTVJ stocks, at least not by much at all.


I could try to measure them, but it's the thickness of pad between the driver and the front face of the pad that's thicker, even though overall they look similar. The position of the groove that sits on the cup flange is in a different relative position. However I suspect the bigger variable is the shape of my ears! That philosophical chestnut of everyone truly seeing the same colour or an interpretation.


----------



## AudioJunkie

maggiesbrother said:


> This probably has been covered at some point but may be not recently - what does everyone use for amplification? Also, I’d be curious what type of source people generally use - digital or analog? Not so much interested in type of DAC or turntable/tape deck but just curious if people are using more of one than another with grados. I ask bc I wonder if that also has bearing on recommendations for specific models and how they pair with certain amps and/or sources.
> My sequence is in my signature but I use a liquid platinum fed by turntable (almost exclusively). Love this combo with the RS2e and interested if anyone has had similar “synergy” with either the LP (or other hybrid amps) and analog with their grados.



Using the Lyr 3 for my Grados which works really well. The Lyr 3 is really smooth and detailed with great bass.


----------



## tombrisbane

elvergun said:


> Same here...and now I own 5 Grados.



I’m joining the 5 Grado club  found a brand new GH2 for sale and well, you know, it had to be bought lol


----------



## G0rt

tombrisbane said:


> I’m joining the 5 Grado club  found a brand new GH2 for sale and well, you know, it had to be bought lol



Interesting, GH2 is my #5 as well. Not new, but immaculate and well broken in.

Already have 9 Senns, so playing Grado-catch-up.


----------



## RedSnapper69 (Jan 27, 2021)

What would say an RS1E or RS2E would offer me that's different to my GH2's? I very much like my GH2's but I've heard it said they don't have the typical Grado sound....Years ago I owned a set of SR60's as my first real Hifi headphones...but it's so long ago now...I can't recall how they sounded specifically. I just remember that I enjoyed them immensely.


----------



## tombrisbane

G0rt said:


> Interesting, GH2 is my #5 as well. Not new, but immaculate and well broken in.
> 
> Already have 9 Senns, so playing Grado-catch-up.



It’s a rabbit hole


----------



## G0rt

tombrisbane said:


> It’s a rabbit hole



Full of happy rabbits!


----------



## SoundGuru (Jan 27, 2021)

AudioJunkie said:


> Using the Lyr 3 for my Grados which works really well. The Lyr 3 is really smooth and detailed with great bass.


Digital setup - FLAC, Tidal Hifi or Master => Topping E30 => JDS Labs Atom

Digital has improved alot in the last 10 years. The performance for the E30 & Atom are pretty impressive considering the price. I was experimenting with a tube buffer in the chain before the Atom, but with the RS2e the sound is pretty full and I think I prefer now with just SS. I know some people say Grado needs tubes, but you sacrifice a bit of clarity & slam - its all personal preference. RS2e is so smooth it doesn't need tubes to round out the edges.

I am curious how the Grados would sound out of the RA-1?. This amp was criticized heavily for using very cheap components and a simple design.


----------



## G0rt

SoundGuru said:


> Digital setup - FLAC, Tidal Hifi or Master => Topping E30 => JDS Labs Atom
> 
> Digital has improved alot in the last 10 years. The performance for the E30 & Atom are pretty impressive considering the price. I was experimenting with a tube buffer in the chain before the Atom, but with the RS2e the sound is pretty full and I think I prefer now with just SS. I know some people say Grado needs tubes, but you sacrifice a bit of clarity & slam - its all personal preference. RS2e is so smooth it doesn't need tubes to round out the edges.
> 
> I am curious how the Grados would sound out of the RA-1?. This amp was criticized heavily for using very cheap components and a simple design.



Most if not all amps are designed, with various tradeoffs, to solve problems Grados don't have.

Mine are all trivially easy to drive, so unless your source is wildly inadequate, you're likely fine without an amp at all.

That said, less is usually more and can pay dividends in clarity and other desirable qualities, so a simple, battery fed, op amp may be the very best a Grado could ask for.

Sheer speculation on my part, but not without basis.


----------



## frozenOx

Gippy said:


> The "LL" pads are these. They don't have an official equivalent.
> 
> Bernard23's opinions of the LL pad closely mirror those to mine in my Hemp review, and I chose them as my favorite non-L style pad that I tested. They're probably a great fit on the SR325e because they have more treble to begin with.


Those aren't the Geekria flats that I have. I have these:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TGCDHL2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

You can see that they are completely flat on both sides. One side has a smaller diameter opening. If you flip them and have the larger diameter opening facing your ear, they're practically the same as the Hemp stock flats.


----------



## carboncopy

G0rt said:


> Most if not all amps are designed, with various tradeoffs, to solve problems Grados don't have.
> 
> Mine are all trivially easy to drive, so unless your source is wildly inadequate, you're likely fine without an amp at all.
> 
> ...



Probably we have to agree to disagree.

Electronics in general do make distorsions/anomalities which are...how to say...unnatural. The whole concept of negative feedback is a problem (in time domain), there is no intermodulation related distorsion in our newtonian world. The thermal lag of an input capacitor of a transistor is a nightmare and I haven’t even started in the f@cekry digital conversion to a signal does. All of them are non-existent in a non-crossover design like a headphone. (Yes, inclusice noise).

So in my world one has to have the absolute best electronics to get rid of these things. To have a natural sound without these artifacts.

On the other hand Grado’s are real pure. They have minimal absortion materials...almost just a driver. So they do show what is connected before them.

I think Grado’s also deserve and reward the best possible electronics. This shouldn’t be mixed up with the fact that they are easy to drive and sound decens even on a phone.


----------



## Kike6685

Hi
Anybody could compare grado gh2 vs grado hemp?
Cheers


----------



## funkymartyn

frozenOx said:


> Those aren't the Geekria flats that I have. I have these:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TGCDHL2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> You can see that they are completely flat on both sides. One side has a smaller diameter opening. If you flip them and have the larger diameter opening facing your ear, they're practically the same as the Hemp stock flats.


Nice you have found yet another geekira pad for grado.   Mine are the  LL  ( has I call them )   I havevtgem for my  Sr 60  and  sr225.  I like them.   Might get the ones you have found . Like you say  very simaler.    Assume they would still fit all grado phones.    Does the  Hemp  have a larger cup ?


----------



## G0rt

carboncopy said:


> Probably we have to agree to disagree.
> 
> Electronics in general do make distorsions/anomalities which are...how to say...unnatural. The whole concept of negative feedback is a problem (in time domain), there is no intermodulation related distorsion in our newtonian world. The thermal lag of an input capacitor of a transistor is a nightmare and I haven’t even started in the f@cekry digital conversion to a signal does. All of them are non-existent in a non-crossover design like a headphone. (Yes, inclusice noise).
> 
> ...



I doubt we disagree all that much, noting aside that this morning I'm driving mine with something over $2k in gear.

But a modern op amp is a marvel of linearity all by itself, and if you don't need much power, and don't want much coloration, may just be the sort of audio Occam's Razor a Grado could love.

I no longer have any of my old chip based amps, or I'd be curious to see if such would be better than good enough.


----------



## ajm87 (Jan 27, 2021)

Has anyone sent their Grados back to Grado Labs for repair? I sent my PS500E to them this week because the cable ends became unglued from the back of the driver and the upper cable has become stiff. they havent told me anything yet about if my pair is still under warranty. Not sure if anyone else has experienced this lack of communication and customer service from Grado.


----------



## kmhaynes

elvergun said:


> Good luck with that.   That was my plan...and I ended up keeping both.
> ...
> Same here...and now I own 5 Grados.
> ...
> I hope you are a stronger man than I am.


   No worries for me -- my wife has a sneaky way of finding out how much I'm spending on headphones!


----------



## 534743

I got an old used Dragonfly for my gf and it sounds surprisingly good with the RS2e. The sound is maybe a little less detailed than with the Oppo HA-2 but it's FUN. It's really fun to listen with it. The Chord Mojo is still way better but if anyone wants a cheap solution then the Dragonfly is a steal.


----------



## kmhaynes

Gippy said:


> The "LL" pads are these. They don't have an official equivalent.


Actually, those are the copy of the original SR60/80/125 flat pad that has been "Quarter modded" -- using a US quarter to cut out a hole in the center of the pad to expose more of the driver.


----------



## Bernard23

frozenOx said:


> Those aren't the Geekria flats that I have. I have these:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TGCDHL2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> You can see that they are completely flat on both sides. One side has a smaller diameter opening. If you flip them and have the larger diameter opening facing your ear, they're practically the same as the Hemp stock flats.


If you load up both links side by side on the side on image and flick between them, you can see the "LL" ones are thicker. They place the driver further away from my ears than F. I'm not sure about L pads, but I'm confident they sound different. Either way, they are staying on both pairs for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## kmhaynes

Kike6685 said:


> Anybody could compare grado gh2 vs grado hemp?


I think there are posts in this thread with some comparison opinions on these.  I have the GH2, but not the Hemp, and what I remember reading is that that both seem to have the very similar high level of detail retrieval (maybe the Hemp a hair more?), and the Hemp has a slightly "darker / warmer" sound, with a bit more sub-bass impact and a bit less treble energy.  My opinion of the GH2 is that it is a great all-rounder and can handle many genres -- it has better sub-bass than most Grados and is very smooth in the treble (not "shouty") and clean overall.  Hemp is still currently in production -- GH2 is not and can only be found as used, or extremely rarely as "new old stock."


----------



## funkymartyn

Everyone that buys their first  Grado  should also buy all the  Geekira  range of pads ....lol.  Nice and cheap.


----------



## elvergun

kmhaynes said:


> what I remember reading is that that both seem to have the very similar high level of detail retrieval (maybe the Hemp a hair more?), and the Hemp has a slightly "darker / warmer" sound, with a bit more sub-bass impact and a bit less treble energy.



That about sums it up.



kmhaynes said:


> My opinion of the GH2 is that it is a great all-rounder and can handle many genres -- it has better sub-bass than most Grados and is very smooth in the treble (not "shouty") and clean overall.



Right again...but you forgot to mention how beautiful it is.


----------



## carboncopy

I got today my Shipibo pads.

As for they size I made a photo. It is a bit bigger than the Beautiful audio pads but smaller than the G. (Shipibo is on the left).

Soundwise they are for me better than the Beatiful audio pads. Shipibo still boost the bass a bit, but it does not become boomy. The air also stays. Some of the details can be better heard probably because the driver is a bit further away and have more space.

On the con side it can become a bit warmer (for the ear, I mean) as the stock (but they are really comfy). They are a bit...maybe too soft. I don’t know...I mean they look a bit...strange. Just like sometimes the beautiful audio pads (which I stuffed with an L pad to solve this). Plus the impact, how hard the bass hits is a bit reduced.

So, the first impression is, that is on a paar (sound quality wise) with the stock pad (a huge accomplishment I think!) but bit a different mood.

I am not sure if they will become my default pad because I enjoy the more dynamic presentation of the stock L I think. But these are just the first inpressions.


----------



## elvergun

carboncopy said:


> I am not sure if they will become my default pad because I enjoy the more dynamic presentation of the stock L I think. But these are just the first inpressions.



Can you please post a couple of pictures of the pads on your RS2e?


----------



## carboncopy

elvergun said:


> Can you please post a couple of pictures of the pads on your RS2e?


----------



## kmhaynes

elvergun said:


> Right again...but you forgot to mention how beautiful it is.


Yes, but not a beautiful as the GS3000e -- my gosh, I have seen some beauties!  Definitely headphone porn, with the much bigger cups. (sorry, couldn't resist  )


----------



## kmhaynes (Jan 27, 2021)

carboncopy said:


>


Nice!  I assume the aluminum gimbals are ShipBo as well?


----------



## carboncopy

kmhaynes said:


> Nice!  I assume the aluminum gimbals are ShipBo as well?



Yes!


----------



## Okrelayer

So I’m observing my RS2e, anyone have etching behind their L/R pieces?


----------



## funkymartyn

Yes on mine too.....and a number on my  gold  sr325.


----------



## Okrelayer

funkymartyn said:


> Yes on mine too.....and a number on my  gold  sr325.


hmm i guess this is normal Lol


----------



## jshaevitz

Okrelayer said:


> hmm i guess this is normal Lol


That is the serial number. Usually also written somewhere on the inside of the original cardboard box.


----------



## elvergun

kmhaynes said:


> Yes, but not a beautiful as the GS3000e -- my gosh, I have seen some beauties!  Definitely headphone porn, with the much bigger cups. (sorry, couldn't resist  )



I think all GH2 owners have a little GS3000 envy deep down inside (I do...and more than a little).


----------



## elvergun

Okrelayer said:


> So I’m observing my RS2e, anyone have etching behind their L/R pieces?



Mine has it.  I never noticed before.


----------



## tombrisbane

elvergun said:


> I think all GH2 owners have a little GS3000 envy deep down inside (I do...and more than a little).



They’re my planned final Grado after the GH2 (until they release something else lol).  Just need to save a bit!


----------



## Okrelayer

Spending sometime with my newly acquired hemps, they are complementing my RS2e perfectly. I wanted to get them especially for albums that were not well mixed, or bright/harsh to begin with. I put on King Diamond - Abigail which i think is an amazing metal album, but good lord it has some harsh sounding moments. The hemp tamed the album, but still kept all of the excitement I wanted out of the album, and Grado. I did the same thing with MIA- Arular. Some of the synth patches on this album were so harsh on the RS2 (and i think the RS2 is pretty damn refined) and the hemp tamed it, but still kept the energy that the album has. Very happy with this purchase so far! I’m going to go back and forth between the Hemps and RS2e tonight, but the RS2e is easily brighter and more exciting, and the Hemps are Darker.. but still exciting. Like a hipster that is too cool to dance at the party, but still has his foot tapping


----------



## Bernard23

Okrelayer said:


> Spending sometime with my newly acquired hemps, they are complementing my RS2e perfectly. I wanted to get them especially for albums that were not well mixed, or bright/harsh to begin with. I put on King Diamond - Abigail which i think is an amazing metal album, but good lord it has some harsh sounding moments. The hemp tamed the album, but still kept all of the excitement I wanted out of the album, and Grado. I did the same thing with MIA- Arular. Some of the synth patches on this album were so harsh on the RS2 (and i think the RS2 is pretty damn refined) and the hemp tamed it, but still kept the energy that the album has. Very happy with this purchase so far! I’m going to go back and forth between the Hemps and RS2e tonight, but the RS2e is easily brighter and more exciting, and the Hemps are Darker.. but still exciting. Like a hipster that is too cool to dance at the party, but still has his foot tapping


Stick some brighter pads on the hemp, would be really interesting to hear your comparison


----------



## wormsdriver

ajm87 said:


> Has anyone sent their Grados back to Grado Labs for repair? I sent my PS500E to them this week because the cable ends became unglued from the back of the driver and the upper cable has become stiff. they havent told me anything yet about if my pair is still under warranty. Not sure if anyone else has experienced this lack of communication and customer service from Grado.


It's been at least a couple years since I've had any repairs but from experience Grado Labs probably won't contact you till they're done with them. It always takes about a month in my experience if I remember correctly (maybe 5 weeks), I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## jonbmet

Can't believe I see familiar names on this forum so many years later!! Been a while...

Are pink driver Grados still sought after? Trying to value my older collection and not sure if the community has moved on from chasing these.


----------



## frozenOx

funkymartyn said:


> Nice you have found yet another geekira pad for grado.   Mine are the  LL  ( has I call them )   I havevtgem for my  Sr 60  and  sr225.  I like them.   Might get the ones you have found . Like you say  very simaler.    Assume they would still fit all grado phones.    Does the  Hemp  have a larger cup ?


I'm not sure, I only have the Hemp. But it appears to me that the smaller hole on these pads is supposed to be the ear opening. I flipped them so that the Hemp driver is fully exposed by the larger hole. And you can tell the larger opening was not designed for the driver because it's a bit wider.


----------



## unfriendly (Jan 28, 2021)

carboncopy said:


> I got today my Shipibo pads.
> 
> As for they size I made a photo. It is a bit bigger than the Beautiful audio pads but smaller than the G. (Shipibo is on the left).
> 
> ...



I am glad we have similar opinions, and first impressions, I can’t wait for my beautiful pads to arrive.

Also how do you feel about the loose fabric and construction on the Shipibo pads? (IDK its still weird to me the fabric is so loose and that they can kinda slide around a bit.)


----------



## Gippy (Jan 28, 2021)

jonbmet said:


> Are pink driver Grados still sought after? Trying to value my older collection and not sure if the community has moved on from chasing these.



There's been a recent infusion of fans who feel the slightly more subdued tuning of e-series drivers meets their needs, so the demand isn't quite there anymore. The >$1500 headphone market has also since exploded, with Grado themselves introducing the $1800 GS3000e and $2700 PS2000e, so people with that kind of money will just consider those instead of getting something that's no longer serviceable. The HP1000 is now more of a museum piece than something you'd want to actually use.


----------



## choombak

New kid on the block, been reading up on Grados', had sr325e which I sold and now regret. Looking for an upgrade path, but most stuff I read is very subjective... Basically debating between ps500e and rs2e now -  I recall I immensely enjoyed the sr325e (in comparison to the Beyerdynamic Amiron Home that I had as well). I thought the Amiron sounded rounded with that sparkle missing.

I am now left with sr80e, which I do enjoy, but miss sr325e. That said, would rs2e be an upgrade from sr325e or would that be ps500e? Thanks for all subjective experience, that'll probably help me make up my mind -- and with Grados' I know I can't go wrong either way, but still wanted to check what the community thinks would be a "logical upgrade" to sr325e. Thanks!


----------



## knopi (Jan 28, 2021)

I had in past limited HF2 and it missed Grado sparkle I did not like it against SR225 and MS-Pro in that time so I think PS500 will be in similar way becouse it was lunched after HF2.
One my friend upgraded from RS2e to GH4, according to him better bass and less peak on highs.
So it seems like RS2e could be upgrade for you as typical Grado but in the middle between older and newer models.


----------



## 534743

Okrelayer said:


> Spending sometime with my newly acquired hemps, they are complementing my RS2e perfectly. I wanted to get them especially for albums that were not well mixed, or bright/harsh to begin with. I put on King Diamond - Abigail which i think is an amazing metal album, but good lord it has some harsh sounding moments. The hemp tamed the album, but still kept all of the excitement I wanted out of the album, and Grado. I did the same thing with MIA- Arular. Some of the synth patches on this album were so harsh on the RS2 (and i think the RS2 is pretty damn refined) and the hemp tamed it, but still kept the energy that the album has. Very happy with this purchase so far! I’m going to go back and forth between the Hemps and RS2e tonight, but the RS2e is easily brighter and more exciting, and the Hemps are Darker.. but still exciting. Like a hipster that is too cool to dance at the party, but still has his foot tapping



Oh my, i just tried Abigail and it's really ear-grating, even on my PS500e. I mean it is listenable but it's such a pity so many albums from the 80s, especially metal, sound so bad.

My favourite "Dressed in white" does sound better but still not great.


----------



## 534743

choombak said:


> New kid on the block, been reading up on Grados', had sr325e which I sold and now regret. Looking for an upgrade path, but most stuff I read is very subjective... Basically debating between ps500e and rs2e now -  I recall I immensely enjoyed the sr325e (in comparison to the Beyerdynamic Amiron Home that I had as well). I thought the Amiron sounded rounded with that sparkle missing.
> 
> I am now left with sr80e, which I do enjoy, but miss sr325e. That said, would rs2e be an upgrade from sr325e or would that be ps500e? Thanks for all subjective experience, that'll probably help me make up my mind -- and with Grados' I know I can't go wrong either way, but still wanted to check what the community thinks would be a "logical upgrade" to sr325e. Thanks!



I'd say the RS2e is a refined update for the sr-series. It sounds pretty much the same but with a little better bass and little less harsh treble. Lots of datails!

The PS500e has less (but enough!) treble, fatter mids and more bass.

It very much depends on your audio chain and what kind of music you listen to which one is better. I say get both.


----------



## elvergun

choombak said:


> New kid on the block, been reading up on Grados', had sr325e which I sold and now regret. Looking for an upgrade path, but most stuff I read is very subjective... Basically debating between ps500e and rs2e now -  I recall I immensely enjoyed the sr325e (in comparison to the Beyerdynamic Amiron Home that I had as well). I thought the Amiron sounded rounded with that sparkle missing.
> 
> I am now left with sr80e, which I do enjoy, but miss sr325e. That said, would rs2e be an upgrade from sr325e or would that be ps500e? Thanks for all subjective experience, that'll probably help me make up my mind -- and with Grados' I know I can't go wrong either way, but still wanted to check what the community thinks would be a "logical upgrade" to sr325e. Thanks!



Both the RS2e and the PS500e are upgrades.   I think the RS2e would be the "logical upgrade" to the SR325e.


----------



## G0rt

GH2 arrived, with hardcase, new Grado G cush and small BA woolies. 

Haven't tried the woolies yet, but with G on, I must report vast gorgeousness.


----------



## reivaj

Would going from MS2i to Hemp be a worthy upgrade? I see so many gushing reviews of the Hemp that it makes me desire it but then I fear about missing out on the MS2i sound since it was(not sure if it still is) the more balanced sounding Grado sounding headphone. I came across a headphone site that state they have them in stock and selling my ms2i for the hemp would not be that crazy of a financial jump.


----------



## Rebel Chris

The Hemp is awesome. Didn't like the looks, pads and theme. After couple of months I could buy a used demo model voor 450.- euro.... Glad I did. But both grado's will make you happy.


----------



## Bernard23

reivaj said:


> Would going from MS2i to Hemp be a worthy upgrade? I see so many gushing reviews of the Hemp that it makes me desire it but then I fear about missing out on the MS2i sound since it was(not sure if it still is) the more balanced sounding Grado sounding headphone. I came across a headphone site that state they have them in stock and selling my ms2i for the hemp would not be that crazy of a financial jump.


Hemp, Rs2e, GH2 are all roughly same price, all very good, and with their stock pads all apparently quite different (in the Gradoverse)  Changing pads can bring them all closer together, as can EQ in your media player etc.


----------



## Bernard23

Following from above, I've decided not to invest in £££ in what would be very similar capability, so what would be a significant jump up from the Hemp / RS2e / GH2 triumvirate, in their respective signature positioning?


----------



## johanchandy

Rebel Chris said:


> The Hemp is awesome. Didn't like the looks, pads and theme. After couple of months I could buy a used demo model voor 450.- euro.... Glad I did. But both grado's will make you happy.


I personally think wrapping white hemp cord around the headband of the hemp is one of the best mods one can do for it and the hemp becomes one of the best-looking grados in my view


----------



## elvergun

reivaj said:


> *Would going from MS2i to Hemp be a worthy upgrade?* I see so many gushing reviews of the Hemp that it makes me desire it but then I fear about missing out on the MS2i sound since it was(not sure if it still is) the more balanced sounding Grado sounding headphone. I came across a headphone site that state they have them in stock and selling my ms2i for the hemp would not be that crazy of a financial jump.


From memory (I owned the MS2i years ago...and I not longer have the Hemp) I think it is an upgrade.   

If you can, buy the Hemp before selling the MS2i.   If you don't think the Hemp is better you can return or sell it...and if you do like it, you can go ahead and sell the MS2i.


----------



## Okrelayer

Spending more time with my RS2e and Hemps. Seeing what music shines on both. Firstly, i think any normal person would be just fine with one or the other, but we are not normal people are we lol.

The hemps are sounding amazing with Hip Hop music. The low end just growls more than the RS2e. So music with a groove, or a beat really benefit from that. I’ve enjoyed listening to metal on these too. Mostly because a lot of metal isn’t recorded great and the treble on these are as smooth as butter. Still so much fun to listen to. 

RS2e- Rock music is my favorite on here. The way lead guitar sounds blows my mind each and every time. Lead instruments have a BITE to them. Acoustic music sounds incredible. Music with live instruments shines. How airy and exciting everything sounds is thrilling. 

I think both complement each other nicely. I’m so glad i came around on the Hemp. The Hemp is Grados HD 600/6XX/650 series, and the RS2e is that classic grado sound refined and perfected.


----------



## jonbmet

Gippy said:


> There's been a recent infusion of fans who feel the slightly more subdued tuning of e-series drivers meets their needs, so the demand isn't quite there anymore. The >$1500 headphone market has also since exploded, with Grado themselves introducing the $1800 GS3000e and $2700 PS2000e, so people with that kind of money will just consider those instead of getting something that's no longer serviceable. The HP1000 is now more of a museum piece than something you'd want to actually use.



Grado is still at it! Thanks for the response.


----------



## choombak

elvergun said:


> Both the RS2e and the PS500e are upgrades.   I think the RS2e would be the "logical upgrade" to the SR325e.



Thanks everyone. I took a totally different route -- went wireless with GW100 since a good deal came up in the sale section. These would be a good replacement for the Senn PX550 that I currently use at home, since I prefer having some ability to hear the surroundings as opposed to being cut off totally. PX550 worked well on the subway, not so much at home now.

rs2e or ps500e, well, I will continue reading - that's the fun part of being on this forum.


----------



## tombrisbane

Last purchase for a little while! Love the look of them


----------



## Rebel Chris

Question: my gimbal makes a squeaky sound when wearing. What can I use to lumbricate them? WD40..haha


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

tombrisbane said:


> Last purchase for a little while!



I remember my first "Last Grado"  too


----------



## G0rt

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I remember my first "Last Grado"  too



Last Grado may just be the oxyest of morons...


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

G0rt said:


> Last Grado may just be the oxyest of morons...


That is a brilliant turn of phrase which I am totally stealing


----------



## elnero (Jan 29, 2021)

For those who the Shipibo aluminum gimbal/rod sets, how much difference in weight is there to the original Grado gimbals and rods?

Edit: Also, does anyone know if the "F" pads that come on the Hemp are the same as the standard TTVJ flat pads or are they same as the deluxe flat pads?


----------



## tombrisbane

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I remember my first "Last Grado" too



Haha.

These GH2’s are fantastic to my ears, I think they’re somewhere between the hemps and the RS2e in terms of their sound.  Giving them a good initial run through now.  Will try to put some thoughts up for the three sometime soon (and maybe my older 325 and GW100 is anyone is interested), just need to select some tracks to easily test and rank them.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

tombrisbane said:


> Haha.
> 
> These GH2’s are fantastic to my ears, I think they’re somewhere between the hemps and the RS2e in terms of their sound.  Giving them a good initial run through now.  Will try to put some thoughts up for the three sometime soon (and maybe my older 325 and GW100 is anyone is interested), just need to select some tracks to easily test and rank them.



GW100 was my first Grado that got me hooked.  GH2 was my next purchase!  Didn't wanna *****foot around lol.  GH2 is still my daily, but I've since started exploring planars.  Without EQ, the GH2 is still my favorite by far, then the HifiMan Sundar with the LCD2-Closed very very close if not the same.  But dammit if those Audeze don't love some EQ, then it trades blows with the GH2 and I feel guilty like I'm cheating on my beautiful cocobolo cans


----------



## 534743

elnero said:


> For those who the Shipibo aluminum gimbal/rod sets, how much difference in weight is there to the original Grado gimbals and rods?



I think it was something like 50g more. Nothing you would notice really when you have them sitting on your head.


----------



## elvergun (Jan 29, 2021)

elnero said:


> For those who the Shipibo aluminum gimbal/rod sets, how much difference in weight is there to the original Grado gimbals and rods?
> 
> Edit: Also, does anyone know if the "F" pads that come on the Hemp are the same as the standard TTVJ flat pads or are they same as the deluxe flat pads?



The Shipibo aluminum gimbals are similar in weight to the stock gimbals.

I compared the weight of an aluminum gimbal (another set, not Shipibo) to the original -- the stock plastic set was actually heavier (by a gram, I think).


----------



## Kike6685

Hi
I was grado gh2 and loved them so much that I sold them and bought gs3000e thinking it was a super gh2.
I have had gs3000e a month and have already sold them. My  ananda sound better and have more resolution and tone at half prize
Instead, I bought another gh2, I clearly prefer it to gs3000e, sound more direct, forceful, exciting and fun.
Gs3000e only works well for me in genres like jazz, classical or soul and I think that at that price there are better options in other brands (arya, hd800s ...)
(If I have noticed something when trying headphones, it is that in a brand the most expensive model is not always the one that you will like the most. The tuning  and timbre, as long as it has a good resolution is more important to me. I have tried much more expensive headphones than hifiman ananda and gh2 and these are still my favorites)
Grado gh2 I find it fantastic for rock, punk, acoustic, metal and it is quite good allrounder and they are super light. It has a pretty decent bass, the best I've heard to a grado headphone, having heard, (gs1000i, gs3000e, rs2e, and gh2) .
With grado gh2 and hifimam ananda I really enjoy all the music on my ifi micro idsd signature and my feliks audio espressivo mark ii.
Cheers


----------



## breakfree40

Lucky enough to live near Moon Audio, so dropped these off for a little upgrade recently. I haven’t had the chance to critically listen yet but from a purely aesthetic and usability standpoint - 10/10!

I found a good deal on the GH4 and decided to go with them since I couldn’t decide between the hemp and the RS2e. 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## audiobomber

Rebel Chris said:


> Question: my gimbal makes a squeaky sound when wearing. What can I use to lumbricate them? WD40..haha


I would only use silicone spray lubricant on headphones. Easy to clean off and will not damage finishes or eat plastic like oil petroleum based products.


----------



## SoundGuru

RS2e is my new favorite.. but the SR-225e with the taped bowls is pretty close just not as refined. Grados have great impact for the drums and this helps with rock music. Van Halen 2 on Tidal Master sounds pretty awesome...


----------



## elnero

paraphernalia said:


> I think it was something like 50g more. Nothing you would notice really when you have them sitting on your head.





elvergun said:


> The Shipibo aluminum gimbals are similar in weight to the stock gimbals.
> 
> I compared the weight of an aluminum gimbal (another set, not Shipibo) to the original -- the stock plastic set was actually heavier (by a gram, I think).



Thanks for the info, that's very helpful.


----------



## Okrelayer

breakfree40 said:


> Lucky enough to live near Moon Audio, so dropped these off for a little upgrade recently. I haven’t had the chance to critically listen yet but from a purely aesthetic and usability standpoint - 10/10!
> 
> I found a good deal on the GH4 and decided to go with them since I couldn’t decide between the hemp and the RS2e. 🤷🏼‍♂️


 
I think the gh3/4 are the most beautiful wood that Grado has ever used


----------



## Bernard23 (Jan 29, 2021)

SoundGuru said:


> RS2e is my new favorite.. but the SR-225e with the taped bowls is pretty close just not as refined. Grados have great impact for the drums and this helps with rock music. Van Halen 2 on Tidal Master sounds pretty awesome...


Two tracks spring to mind for drum impact, the intro to the prisoner by maiden, and Joan armatrading me myself I. There's also dire straits, where do you think you're going, and of course last bit not leady shoot to thrill from the mighty DC


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Kike6685 said:


> Hi
> I was grado gh2 and loved them so much that I sold them and bought gs3000e thinking it was a super gh2.
> I have had gs3000e a month and have already sold them. My  ananda sound better and have more resolution and tone at half prize
> Instead, I bought another gh2, I clearly prefer it to gs3000e, sound more direct, forceful, exciting and fun.
> ...



Exactly, it hardly sounds bad with any music that any half decently resolving system would expose anyway, but it excels in more ways than most.  It has a strange ability to be resolving/revealing, but at the same time not so analytical it's boring.  A wonderful balance was struck with these babies.


----------



## unfriendly (Jan 29, 2021)

elnero said:


> For those who the Shipibo aluminum gimbal/rod sets, how much difference in weight is there to the original Grado gimbals and rods?
> 
> Edit: Also, does anyone know if the "F" pads that come on the Hemp are the same as the standard TTVJ flat pads or are they same as the deluxe flat pads?



Literally no difference (my Shipibo slim gimbals actually weigh less)


----------



## ACOC0NUT

elnero said:


> For those who the Shipibo aluminum gimbal/rod sets, how much difference in weight is there to the original Grado gimbals and rods?
> 
> Edit: Also, does anyone know if the "F" pads that come on the Hemp are the same as the standard TTVJ flat pads or are they same as the deluxe flat pads?



Like others have said, if you get the slim gimbals and rod block the weight is not an issue and could even be less if you get the half circle gimbals.

As for the TTVJ pads, as far as I can tell the stock F-cush pads are the same as the deluxe flats, but I don't have the normal flats to compare.


----------



## Gippy

Kike6685 said:


> I was grado gh2 and loved them so much that I sold them and bought gs3000e thinking it was a super gh2.



It's not an improved GH2. The 50mm driver models have a distinct sound signature, so it's more correctly a "Super GS1000e". But I wonder what would happen if someone transplanted the GH2 drivers into the GS3000e....


----------



## johanchandy

From seeing the comments it looks like it's pretty much agreed upon that Grado struck gold with the rs2e, hemp and gh2


----------



## elvergun

johanchandy said:


> From seeing the comments it looks like it's pretty much agreed upon that Grado struck gold with the rs2e, hemp and gh2



Yeah, but my SR225i is not too far behind at a fraction of the cost.  Grado just makes good sounding headphones...and they offer that great sound at various price points.


----------



## joseph69

johanchandy said:


> From seeing the comments it looks like it's pretty much agreed upon that Grado struck gold with the rs2e, hemp and gh2


And the GH1 as well.
Unfortunately, I've never had the opportunity to hear either, the GH3 or GH4.


----------



## hollandstein

I’ve spent a few albums now with the Shipibo audio pads on my PS500e: Wayne Shorter, Lee Morgan and Herbie Hancock. 

I’m in no way associated with them or the brand, but I’m here to tell you that these pads solve all your Grado pad woes. They are as comfortable as any of my other cans and sound incredible.  

I only say this because the thing that turned me off of Grados were the pads, and I know there are others that have shared the same sentiment, but these make my Grados sing. 

Buy them and be happy for the rest of your life. Couldn’t be happier.


----------



## 534743

johanchandy said:


> From seeing the comments it looks like it's pretty much agreed upon that Grado struck gold with the rs2e, hemp and gh2



That +PS500e!


----------



## Rebel Chris

hollandstein said:


> I’ve spent a few albums now with the Shipibo audio pads on my PS500e: Wayne Shorter, Lee Morgan and Herbie Hancock


Did you buy all pads? They are out of stock


----------



## carboncopy

hollandstein said:


> I’ve spent a few albums now with the Shipibo audio pads on my PS500e: Wayne Shorter, Lee Morgan and Herbie Hancock.
> 
> I’m in no way associated with them or the brand, but I’m here to tell you that these pads solve all your Grado pad woes. They are as comfortable as any of my other cans and sound incredible.
> 
> ...



Word of advice. If you buy one, do not take it apart. I almost ruined my paar.


----------



## knopi (Jan 30, 2021)

Somebody tried both GH2 and GH4...differences?


----------



## rasmushorn

elvergun said:


> Yeah, but my SR225i is not too far behind at a fraction of the cost.  Grado just makes good sounding headphones...and they offer that great sound at various price points.



I am loving both my RS1i and SR225i very much. I have been trying to avoid being tempted by the HEMP because it smells a bit like FOTM in this thread. But if it is as good as people are writing, maybe I should take the jump. If I do not like it I guess it is still so popular that it can be sold off without loosing too much money.


----------



## VinMAC

Kike6685 said:


> Hi
> I was grado gh2 and loved them so much that I sold them and bought gs3000e thinking it was a super gh2.
> I have had gs3000e a month and have already sold them. My  ananda sound better and have more resolution and tone at half prize
> Instead, I bought another gh2, I clearly prefer it to gs3000e, sound more direct, forceful, exciting and fun.
> ...



I have spent many evenings testing the GH2 and RS2e and I have to admit that I like the GH2 better than the RS2e, even though the RS2e sounds much more transparent. However, I'm no longer sure whether the RS2e actually has more high-frequency energy than the GH2, which sounds darker overall than the RS2e, but if you concentrate purely on the high frequencies, I think they're both on a par. However, the GH2 actually has the best bass I have ever heard in a Grado. I also like the midrange of the GH2 better than the RS2e, it seems more confident and it seems to me that the RS2e can have a bit of a loud peak somewhere in the higher midrange on certain recordings. Overall, the GH2 just has more slam than the RS2e in my opinion.


----------



## Okrelayer

Is there a general preference between which is better the sr80e or sr125e?


----------



## elvergun

rasmushorn said:


> I am loving both my RS1i and SR225i very much. *I have been trying to avoid being tempted by the HEMP because it smells a bit like FOTM in this thread.* But if it is as good as people are writing, maybe I should take the jump. If I do not like it I guess it is still so popular that it can be sold off without loosing too much money.



It is not a FOTM, but it might not be that much different than your RS1i.    I sent my Hemp back because it was very similar to my RS2e.   Pricewise, the Hemp is a better deal.   If I didn't own any Grados I would chose the Hemp over the RS2e.


----------



## kmhaynes

Gippy said:


> But I wonder what would happen if someone transplanted the GH2 drivers into the GS3000e....


THAT would be interesting.  Cocobolo is a fantastic guitar wood that projects great bass and treble in a guitar that I'm convinced makes the GH2 sound so good.  In a larger cocobolo cup, that might sound really great.  From the descriptions here, it seems that the Grados that use the 50mm driver have a different enough sound, somewhat outside the typical Grado house sound.


----------



## kmhaynes

Okrelayer said:


> Is there a general preference between which is better the sr80e or sr125e?


The 80 is certainly more popular, probably the best-selling Grado. But, IMO, the step up to the 125 is probably enough to justify the cost difference.


----------



## kmhaynes

VinMAC said:


> I have spent many evenings testing the GH2 and RS2e and I have to admit that I like the GH2 better than the RS2e, ...


My RS2e is arriving sometime today, and I will be making the same comparison.  I love the GH2, but am wanting to see what my ears / brain hear.


----------



## BobG55

*Right now on : US Audio Mart :*

*FOR SALE: Grado PS-1000 Headphones *
Watch Report This Ad
*Item #649701439
Info: Grado PS-1000 Headphones*


Asking Price:USD $995.00Retail Price:USD $1695.00Payment method:Paypal, Cheque, Money OrderShips to:Canada, United StatesCondition:
9 - Excellent (?)Date Posted:Jan 30, 21 8:30am (EST)
Edited: Jan 30, 21 8:30am* Updated!About Seller:Follow user
tahoe36c
Panama City, FL
United States
[other classified ads]Product Brand:Grado Labs

Days in System:1Views:27Avg. Views/Day:27.00




Reply to Ad Give Feedback on This Seller
Share|

*Description*
Nice set of Grado PS 1000 headphones. These have had very light use since purchased. Less than 25 hours total time so not even broken in yet (50 hours). Phones will be shipped in an outer box with the original box inside including original accessories. Only rated a "9" since the silver paint on the "R" symbol is slightly worn. This could be touched up very easy if someone elected to do so.

No need to describe how beautiful these sound!! Sound should improve as they finish the recommended break-in period.

Reviews here:

https://www.cnet.com/reviews/grado-ps1000-review/

http://www.overture-audio.com/product_lines/grado/html/ps1000.html

Retail: $1695
This ad was originally posted on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



US Audio Mart and the seller ships to Canada, and the United States.


----------



## BobG55

*Right now on Canuck Audio Mart :*

*FOR SALE: Grado Hemp *
Watch Report This Ad
*Item #649700066
Info: Grado Hemp*


Asking Price:CAD $480.00 Buy It NowPayment method:Cash, Paypal, Interac/EMTShipping Dimension:15.00cm x 15.00cm x 5.00cmCondition:
10 - Mint (?)Date Posted:Jan 26, 21 12:24am (EST)
Edited: Jan 26, 21 12:24amAbout Seller:Follow user
squirrelrepublic
Richmond, BC
Canada, V6Y2E1
[other classified ads]Feedback Received:8  See details
100% Positive FeedbackExternal Feedback:squirel_republic (217) PayPal:Verified 

Days in System:5Ships to:CanadaShipping Cost:
Allow Local Pickup
Canada: FREE
Views:286Avg. Views/Day:57.20




Reply to Ad Give Feedback on This Seller
Share|

*Description*
Grado Hemp, bought in October 2020 brand new. Really good condition, beautiful Hemp wood. Great sound, amazing bass for an open back headphone. Almost doesn't sound like Grado at all, closer to an Audio Technica, warmer and more laid back. Worn couple times

Price is firm

Includes 2 extra pads from Geekria (Geekria LL and Geekria G)
*Images*


----------



## VinMAC

kmhaynes said:


> My RS2e is arriving sometime today, and I will be making the same comparison.  I love the GH2, but am wanting to see what my ears / brain hear.



I'm curious what your impression will be. But to be fair, you should also fully burn in the RS2e first.


----------



## hollandstein

Rebel Chris said:


> Did you buy all pads? They are out of stock



Just the one!  I know there’s just one guy making them all so stock probably stays low. I’m really surprised there are only two makers out there making these kind of pads.


----------



## KeithR

Hey guys, what is the best extension cord for my Hemps? Grado sells 2 versions, a 4 and 12 conductor vs the 8 that comes standard.


----------



## kmhaynes

VinMAC said:


> I'm curious what your impression will be. But to be fair, you should also fully burn in the RS2e first.


It's used, and the previous owner thinks he used it for about 25 - 30 hours, so I'll let it play overnight for several more days.  But I'll start listening pretty quickly.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Do all the new RS2e's have that tan colored headband?

I think that look is super sexy. The normal black headband is okay, but that tan color really refines the look of the entire headphone. It just looks so vintage and so Grado-y in the best way possible.

I'm almost tempted to buy an RS2e just for that...


----------



## SoundGuru

Heyyoudvd said:


> Do all the new RS2e's have that tan colored headband?
> 
> I think that look is super sexy. The normal black headband is okay, but that tan color really refines the look of the entire headphone. It just looks so vintage and so Grado-y in the best way possible.
> 
> I'm almost tempted to buy an RS2e just for that...


Pretty sure they do. I just got one last month and they are with a tan headband.


----------



## Bernard23

Heyyoudvd said:


> Do all the new RS2e's have that tan colored headband?
> 
> I think that look is super sexy. The normal black headband is okay, but that tan color really refines the look of the entire headphone. It just looks so vintage and so Grado-y in the best way possible.
> 
> I'm almost tempted to buy an RS2e just for that...


There are multiple aftermarket headband options that will fit any Grado, a slightly lower cost alternative!


----------



## VinMAC

kmhaynes said:


> It's used, and the previous owner thinks he used it for about 25 - 30 hours, so I'll let it play overnight for several more days.  But I'll start listening pretty quickly.



My experience with the burn-in from the RS2e was that it still changed sonically up to 100 hours, while the GH2 already had its final sound almost out-of-the-box.


----------



## VinMAC

Heyyoudvd said:


> Do all the new RS2e's have that tan colored headband?
> 
> I think that look is super sexy. The normal black headband is okay, but that tan color really refines the look of the entire headphone. It just looks so vintage and so Grado-y in the best way possible.
> 
> I'm almost tempted to buy an RS2e just for that...



I would have preferred the tan headband as well, but my dealer had just received a shipment from the German distributor where the headbands were black. The brown band were probably the older models?


----------



## dr cornelius

VinMAC said:


> I would have preferred the tan headband as well, but my dealer had just received a shipment from the German distributor where the headbands were black. The brown band were probably the older models?


I bought my RS2e's in 2015 and they have the tan headband - this was around the time they were switching from black to tan.  I was hoping the headband would be black, but in the end I really like the tan. I'd be surprised to see black ones again...


----------



## elvergun

Bernard23 said:


> There are multiple aftermarket headband options that will fit any Grado, a slightly lower cost alternative!


Grado sells the tan headbands for around $65 (shipped)...more or less what the aftermarket options cost.   

Aftermarket vendors do give you more color options.


----------



## gregorya

elvergun said:


> Grado sells the tan headbands for around $65 (shipped)...more or less what the aftermarket options cost.
> 
> Aftermarket vendors do give you more color options.



I wasn't aware that Grado sold their headbands... is it through 4OurEars or direct from Grado Labs?


----------



## elvergun

gregorya said:


> I wasn't aware that Grado sold their headbands... is it through 4OurEars or direct from Grado Labs?


Grado Labs


----------



## Okrelayer

The Hemps are so much fun with modern pop music. Listening to Dorian Electra right now and the extra warmth in the low end is really hitting the spot


----------



## YtseJamer

Okrelayer said:


> The Hemps are so much fun with modern pop music.



They are also fun with "real" heavy-metal music \m/


----------



## Okrelayer

YtseJamer said:


> They are also fun with "real" heavy-metal music \m/


I played Opeth’s Deliverance and Damnation the other day and they shined so well on those tracks!


----------



## Bernard23

elvergun said:


> Grado sells the tan headbands for around $65 (shipped)...more or less what the aftermarket options cost.
> 
> Aftermarket vendors do give you more color options.


Mine was around €20 delivered from Italy to UK


----------



## YtseJamer

Okrelayer said:


> I played Opeth’s Deliverance and Damnation the other day and they shined so well on those tracks!



Haha, so you know what's 'real' heavy-metal music


----------



## Bernard23

Okrelayer said:


> I played Opeth’s Deliverance and Damnation the other day and they shined so well on those tracks!


Todays listenoing ranged from Tool's Fear Inoculum to Deadmau5, and all sounded fantastic.


----------



## Okrelayer

YtseJamer said:


> Haha, so you know what's 'real' heavy-metal music


Haha, I had to hold some credibility somehow. I see you around on the dream theater forums!


----------



## YtseJamer

Okrelayer said:


> Haha, I had to hold some credibility somehow. I see you around on the dream theater forums!



Hahaha.  I heard yesterday that the recording of the new DT album is almost completed.


----------



## Okrelayer

YtseJamer said:


> Hahaha.  I heard yesterday that the recording of the new DT album is almost completed.



Awesome! I really enjoyed their last album, probably my favorite of theirs since Octivarum. I haven’t played any DT on the Hemps yet might have to change that later on tonight. I’m playing Zappa’s Hot Rats on my RS2e currently


----------



## YtseJamer

Okrelayer said:


> Awesome! I really enjoyed their last album, probably my favorite of theirs since Octivarum. I haven’t played any DT on the Hemps yet might have to change that later on tonight. I’m playing Zappa’s Hot Rats on my RS2e currently



Yes I agree with you, DOT is easily their best album in the last 10 years.


----------



## elvergun

Bernard23 said:


> Mine was around €20 delivered from Italy to UK



That was a bargain.


----------



## Gippy (Jan 31, 2021)

I had some time to kill so I decided to give some of the AutoEQ profiles a try. AutoEQ calculates its profiles from public frequency graphs. Oof, the AutoEQ profile for the GS3000e pretty much sucked the life out of it. The Hemp profile was better but still not good enough compared to my own tuning by ear. I guess I just don't prefer the Harman target.

EDIT: Added comparison pic. Faded line is AutoEQ, darker line is what I run. Grado's secret sauce is the 2khz boost and to EQ that down is heresy!


----------



## Okrelayer

Can someone explain what the deal is with the 2k treble peak that is exhibited on every Grado is? It’s definitely part of their signature sound but I’m wondering what instruments I’m hearing that interacts with that treble peak? I read in another thread that the peak is more for creating “air” in the sound signature like you would hear in a concert hall. Is there any truth to this?

I love the sound of the three grados I tried and I just wanna learn more about their quirks


----------



## dr cornelius

Okrelayer said:


> Can someone explain what the deal is with the 2k treble peak that is exhibited on every Grado is? It’s definitely part of their signature sound but I’m wondering what instruments I’m hearing that interacts with that treble peak? I read in another thread that the peak is more for creating “air” in the sound signature like you would hear in a concert hall. Is there any truth to this?
> 
> I love the sound of the three grados I tried and I just wanna learn more about their quirks


2k is where Midrange hands off to Upper Mids.  Boosting 2k can generally give more presence to snare drums, guitars and vocals...  "Air" are the uppermost frequencies, way above 2k...


----------



## alan_g (Feb 1, 2021)

My second pair of grados. Love them


----------



## jshaevitz (Feb 1, 2021)

Gippy said:


> I had some time to kill so I decided to give some of the AutoEQ profiles a try. AutoEQ calculates its profiles from public frequency graphs. Oof, the AutoEQ profile for the GS3000e pretty much sucked the life out of it. The Hemp profile was better but still not good enough compared to my own tuning by ear. I guess I just don't prefer the Harman target.
> 
> EDIT: Added comparison pic. Faded line is AutoEQ, darker line is what I run. Grado's secret sauce is the 2khz boost and to EQ that down is heresy!


Can you post your EQ settings? I have been playing with the EQ for my 3000e's, here is my current:
Filter  1: ON  LS       Fc    62.0 Hz  Gain  12.0 dB Q 1.000
Filter  2: ON  PK       Fc     140 Hz  Gain  -6.0 dB  Q 0.900
Filter  3: ON  PK       Fc     630 Hz  Gain   3.5 dB  Q 0.800
Filter  4: ON  PK       Fc    2500 Hz  Gain   3.0 dB  Q 1.000
Filter  5: ON  PK       Fc    5700 Hz  Gain  -5.5 dB  Q 2.000


----------



## carboncopy

Slightly off-topic.

Does here (in the Grado group) have anyone experience with the Dan Clark Ether 2?

It seems to be the only planar-magnetic headphone which has a somewhat agreeable weight.

Why I am asking here? It do really love the Grado sound and this could a common ground to refer to.

My biggest fear is, that they are boring in comparsion to my Grados (RS2e, HEMP). But are they? Any thought are welcome...


----------



## Bernard23

Gippy said:


> I had some time to kill so I decided to give some of the AutoEQ profiles a try. AutoEQ calculates its profiles from public frequency graphs. Oof, the AutoEQ profile for the GS3000e pretty much sucked the life out of it. The Hemp profile was better but still not good enough compared to my own tuning by ear. I guess I just don't prefer the Harman target.
> 
> EDIT: Added comparison pic. Faded line is AutoEQ, darker line is what I run. Grado's secret sauce is the 2khz boost and to EQ that down is heresy!


That's an interesting tool. I tried to offset the Hemps FR curve with EQ in MusicBee player with some success, if only the graph hinted at where to focus the changes. I found that a ~5K lift is crucial to removing the slightly dark / veiled presentation compared to the rest of the Grado range. From the experiments with pad rolling, it seems that the distance of the driver to your ear is the most critical parameter.


----------



## Gippy (Feb 1, 2021)

Okrelayer said:


> Can someone explain what the deal is with the 2k treble peak that is exhibited on every Grado is? It’s definitely part of their signature sound but I’m wondering what instruments I’m hearing that interacts with that treble peak?



2khz is upper mids. It makes everything "in your face" and it's most apparent with electric guitars and female vocals. Too much of it and vocals will sound harsh and shouty even when they're not supposed to be.



jshaevitz said:


> Can you post your (GS3000e) EQ settings?





Spoiler: CODE





```
Channel: all
Preamp: -14 dB
Filter 1: ON PK Fc 10 Hz Gain 5.1 dB Q 0.3
Filter 2: ON PK Fc 30 Hz Gain 4.8 dB Q 0.8
Filter 3: ON PK Fc 60 Hz Gain 9.2 dB Q 0.6
Filter 4: ON PK Fc 90 Hz Gain 3.2 dB Q 1.6
Filter 5: ON PK Fc 110 Hz Gain 1 dB Q 1.6
Filter 6: ON PK Fc 180 Hz Gain -1.8 dB Q 1
Filter 7: ON PK Fc 400 Hz Gain 0.5 dB Q 1.8
Filter 8: ON PK Fc 500 Hz Gain 6.5 dB Q 0.7
Filter 9: ON PK Fc 1000 Hz Gain 4.3 dB Q 0.8
Filter 10: ON PK Fc 1500 Hz Gain 1 dB Q 1
Filter 11: ON PK Fc 2000 Hz Gain 7.5 dB Q 0.8
Filter 12: ON PK Fc 3000 Hz Gain 0.5 dB Q 1.5
Filter 13: ON PK Fc 4000 Hz Gain 3.5 dB Q 2
Filter 14: ON PK Fc 6000 Hz Gain -3.2 dB Q 2
Filter 15: ON PK Fc 7500 Hz Gain 3.4 dB Q 0.8
Filter 16: ON PK Fc 9000 Hz Gain 2 dB Q 1.5
Filter 17: ON PK Fc 12000 Hz Gain 3 dB Q 1
Filter 18: ON PK Fc 16000 Hz Gain 5 dB Q 1.5
Filter 19: ON PK Fc 20000 Hz Gain 2 dB Q 2
Filter 20: ON LPQ Fc 22000 Hz Q 1
```




Note that I also use my Pro iCAN's analog tweaks set to XBass 10hz and 3D 90°, which add fullness and soundstage. If you feel the sound is too thin, increase the 180hz filter. If you feel everything is too shouty, feel free to reduce the 2khz filter from +7.5 to +6 or +5. Best comfort level is about 75dB SPL. I don't think this sound signature works if you turn up the volume to full blast.


----------



## 534743

So here's my RS2e with the Shipibo pads. Together with the Chord Mojo i have recently often preferred the PS500e because the RS2e has become a little too trebly with it. This is solved with the Shipibo pads. Way less treble and basses are still good. So i guess they would go well with the SR-series.

I would not really say that they sound like L pads. The RS2e sounds more like my Oppo PM-3 now. Not bad at all but really toned down highs (for Grado standards). I guess the pads don't have to be broken in so this is my final verdict


----------



## 534743

For a lack of a better word: the Shipibo pads sound "vinyl" to me in my setup. For some songs they eat too much treble but for example The Beatles sound great with them. It's fun to listen with them. But maybe they are just a novelty? Only time will tell.


----------



## kmhaynes (Feb 2, 2021)

RS2e arrived today from fellow forum member with about 100 hours on it already.  Duel with the GH2 will start in earnest tomorrow.  Very close in sound from just an hour or so comparing with music I know best.  More later ...


----------



## RedSnapper69

kmhaynes said:


> RS2e arrived today from fellow forum member with about 100 hours on it already.  Duel with the GH2 will start in earnest tomorrow.  Very close in sound from just an hour or so comparing with music I know best.  More later ...


I have GH2's and have a pair of GH1's arriving in the next couple of days. Intrigued to hear how they differ/compare


----------



## gregorya

kmhaynes said:


> RS2e arrived today from fellow forum member with about 100 hours on it already.  Duel with the GH2 will start in earnest tomorrow.  Very close in sound from just an hour or so comparing with music I know best.  More later ...



"In this corner, we have the crowd favourite Cocobola Kid, in the other corner, we have the Mahogany Marvel...."


----------



## TheMiddleSky

dr cornelius said:


> 2k is where Midrange hands off to Upper Mids.  Boosting 2k can generally give more presence to snare drums, guitars and vocals...  "Air" are the uppermost frequencies, way above 2k...



I think snare drum should be below 2 kHz. It's true for the upper mid and guitars though (these are what Grado famous for).


----------



## audiobomber (Feb 2, 2021)

TheMiddleSky said:


> I think snare drum should be below 2 kHz. It's true for the upper mid and guitars though (these are what Grado famous for).


Snare drum frequency range extends as high as 10kHz:
*Pulse, 200 Hz* 
*Smack, 2 kHz* 
*Wires, 5 kHz* 
*Head, 7 kHz*
https://blog.sonicbids.com/the-engineers-guide-to-the-perfect-snare-sound#:~:text=Ideally, it should work closely,900 Hz–2.0 kHz range.


----------



## Deolum

Can anyone confirm that the GS1000e is a freaking diva? It legit sounds so crappy on so many systems and if you fix one thing even if its only a cable it suddenly sounds glorious. I never had such swings between most liked and least liked headphone before.


----------



## ajm87

Deolum said:


> Can anyone confirm that the GS1000e is a freaking diva? It legit sounds so crappy on so many systems and if you fix one thing even if its only a cable it suddenly sounds glorious. I never had such swings between most liked and least liked headphone before.


So your saying replacing the cable on GS1000E makes it sound better? What cable did you use?


----------



## Deolum

ajm87 said:


> So your saying replacing the cable on GS1000E makes it sound better? What cable did you use?


No not in the Grados cable. I mean a cable in the setup. Or source components like streamer, better Ethernet connections etc.


----------



## Gippy (Feb 2, 2021)

Deolum said:


> Can anyone confirm that the GS1000e is a freaking diva? It legit sounds so crappy on so many systems and if you fix one thing even if its only a cable it suddenly sounds glorious.



Welcome to 50mm driver land lol. The GS3000e is sensitive enough that I heard USB power loop noise going into my amp, despite my DAC claiming to be able to filter it out. Switched to an optical cable and the noise was gone. I also re-terminated from 1/4" to XLR4 just so that I could run the amp at lower gain. That's why I recommend people stick to the 40mm driver models unless you really love tinkering.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Sorry if this has been covered but is there any reference guide that breaks down all the differences between the Grado models?

I know the website lists a few technical facts about each, but there are a lot of things that I’m unclear on. For example:

1. What’s the difference between the ‘i’, ‘e’, ‘is’ and old no suffix models? For example, I have an old SR60 from almost 20 years ago and I noticed that the current SR60e is MUCH thicker. Does the deeper chamber of the SR60e vs the SR60 make a difference? What other differences are there between the different lines?

2. Does Grado use one driver across the entire product lineup? If so, does that mean the sound quality just comes from the material differences? And if there are multiple drivers, is there a reference that shows which models use which?

3. I’m a little confused by the breakdown between Prestige, Reference, Statement, and Professional. Going up the lines, you start with plastic (60e through 225e) and then you move to metal within the same line (325e), then you switch lines and go to wood (RS2e and RS1e), then you move to another line that’s still wood (GS1000e, 2000e, 3000e), and then you switch lines and go back to metal (PS500e and PS2000e). The whole hierarchy doesn’t make sense to me.


Basically, I’m trying to wrap my brain around how the Grado lineup works. Is there anything that sort of clarifies all of this? Is it actually getting better as you go up the line?

Another reason I ask is because it seems like the most acclaimed headphone in the lineup might be the RS2e. I’m wondering if that’s just a price/performance thing or if it’s actually viewed as better than its big brothers, as Grado has at least 6 headphones that are more expensive than the RS2e.

Is there a method to this madness or am I overthinking all of this?


----------



## 534743

Heyyoudvd said:


> Sorry if this has been covered but is there any reference guide that breaks down all the differences between the Grado models?
> 
> I know the website lists a few technical facts about each, but there are a lot of things that I’m unclear on. For example:
> 
> ...




Yeah, shouldn't we compile an FAQ? If we don't do it hen who could?


----------



## 534743 (Feb 3, 2021)

Heyyoudvd said:


> Sorry if this has been covered but is there any reference guide that breaks down all the differences between the Grado models?
> 
> I know the website lists a few technical facts about each, but there are a lot of things that I’m unclear on. For example:
> 
> ...



1. In general the e models are refined and newer versions of the i and no suffix models. That does not mean that everyone agrees that the e version of a given model always sounds better.

2. The models with a x000 number and the RS1x (or just e?) have 50mm drivers, the others have 40mm drivers. Are all the 50mm and 40mm drivers the same? Noone really knows. One could assume that for the more expensive models drivers of the same type but with better measurements are chosen. Also there are drivers that are marked red and some more recent ones that are marked "dark purple-black". But there is no proof that they differ at all. Other than that the casings surely make a difference in sound.

3. There is no definitive "way up". Most Grados sound more or less the same with subtle differences. There are a few "darker" ones, like the Hemp and the PS500e. The others dwell on the trebly side. Also wood is not automatically better than metal or plastic. It's up to your personal taste which one you prefer. Think of it like coffee. Sure there is more expensive coffee that is most probably nicer than the cheap one. But then there is coffee where the beans have been digested by goats. Those taste special but probably are not the best for everyone. But it's all coffee. If you don't like coffee you don't like it and if you love it you love it


----------



## elnero

I'm about to order the Shipibo aluminum rod and gimbal set for my Hemp. Before I do though, does anyone know if there's a reason not to get the short, slim set?


----------



## Gippy (Feb 3, 2021)

Heyyoudvd said:


> it seems like the most acclaimed headphone in the lineup might be the RS2e. I’m wondering if that’s just a price/performance thing or if it’s actually viewed as better than its big brothers, as Grado has at least 6 headphones that are more expensive than the RS2e.



The RS2e is the model in the current lineup that is the most expensive of the 40mm driver models. Previous models that had 40mm drivers and were more expensive than the RS2e were the GH1, GH2, GH4, RS1i, GS1000i, and PS1000. All of those have since been discontinued. If you can find a GH2 or GH4, you should really give those a try, as you may find them to be better than the RS2e.

Every current model that is more expensive than the RS2e uses 50mm drivers. The 50mm driver tuning is significantly different, as the midbass hump moves from 90hz to 150hz. This leads to a more full sound at the expense of less of the "toe-tapping" quality, bass impact. If your amp further emphasizes this area, the sound can get muddy real fast.


----------



## dr cornelius

audiobomber said:


> Snare drum frequency range extends as high as 10kHz:
> *Pulse, 200 Hz
> Smack, 2 kHz
> Wires, 5 kHz
> ...


The above describes what I was getting at.  The "crack" of a snare is around the 2k mark.


----------



## Douger333

GH4 has 44mm drivers...


----------



## chaosMonkey

Out of curiousity, how many of you are amping your Grados? If so, what is your favorite amp to pair with Grados?

I'm finding that, driving with a Schiit Vali 2+, the Grado Hemps are plenty loud. Like I can only turn that volume knob about 1/4 of the way before I am in the ... oh this can't be good for me territory.  I'm guess the Grado's are so efficient that I'd be served fine with a "tube buffer" and a volume pot.


----------



## Gippy

Douger333 said:


> GH4 has 44mm drivers...



You're correct because it's 40mm + 2mm black ring around the driver


----------



## Douger333

Gippy said:


> You're correct because it's 40mm + 2mm black ring around the driver


Thanks, Grado told me the diameter but not why


----------



## kmhaynes

kmhaynes said:


> RS2e arrived today from fellow forum member with about 100 hours on it already.  Duel with the GH2 will start in earnest tomorrow.  Very close in sound from just an hour or so comparing with music I know best.  More later ...


OK, so I've had a couple of evenings with these two.  For testing, I am using the stock L pads on both headphones.  Normally, I use the large G pad along with some plastic spacers I made from, of all things, Barbasol shaving cream tops with black gaffer tape on them!

For some context, I listen to rock (classic, prog & pop), some metal (Dream Theater, Tool, some Opeth), jazz (classic, fusion, bebop, contemporary), acoustic / folk, electronica / EDM, and a little bit of classical and country for good measure.  Very guitar-centric for the most part, which is completely why years ago I tossed my Senn 280's in favor of Grado SR80e, which then led to the inevitable Grado ladder climb.  Unless I win a lottery, one of these 2 will be my TOTL headphone (with only a couple of other semi-tossers at home).

Here is what I am hearing when I compare these two.  With the RS2e, I understand the Grado "Reference" series name.  These are very precise phones, with a very clear instrument placement and imaging.  This is especially noticeable with jazz or acoustic or simple rock with only a few instruments in play -- nothing is ambiguous or hazy about each individual instrument.  Even on busier rock or jazz large-ensemble settings, like Radiohead "The National Anthem" from Kid A, multiple instruments remain clearly defined and don't smash each other out.  On some especially loud stuff (DT, Tool, etc), a good test for headphones is this:  do heavy, fast kick drums drown out or over-power a vocal or keyboard solo?  Sure, the production / engineering of the music and the quality of your sound files can help / hurt this, but a good headphone can present a delicate vocal or cymbal ride on top of a pounding kick drum or bass guitar line, and both remain "in their own lane" so to speak.  I really hear this with the RS2e.

The GH2e (cocobolo wood), by contrast, comes from the "Heritage" Series, which I think of as more experimental and one-off designs, whether is it cup material, cup size and shape, driver size, etc.  With the GH2 the instrument placement is hair fuzzier, and the over-all sound is a bit more atmospheric, wider sounding.  To my brain, it's like the GH2 has the "surround sound" setting set at 1 or 2, whereas with the RS2e it is off, so to speak.  You have to listen to the GH2 with a bit more attention to hear the same detail level as the RS2e.  To be clear, I hear the same level of detail in both phones, but with the RS2e the details are more obvious.  I think most people describe this at more transparent.

So, for me, the GH2 lends itself to slightly more atmospheric music, OR times when I want to be more immersed in the overall music rather than the details of it.  However, my brain is very analytical and to me the RS2e just "makes sense" a bit more with its more exact imaging and instrument placement.

Other people on this forum have done great jobs at dissecting the bass, mids and trebles of these two phone.  To my ear, they are extremely close, which makes me think that they are both likely using the exact same driver, but differ slightly in sound do to whatever tuning Grado does to achieve whatever target sound they want and the differences the wood housing contributes.  Both have great, clean bass response and depth, but not quite the extension down into the sub-bass region of 40-60K you'll find on a closed phone.  Both have the Grado very-present midrange that make nearly all vocals shine and really standout, although the RS2e is a tiny bit more mid-centric, which is consistent with mahogany wood vs cocobolo -- the GH2 is slightly more V or U shaped.  And both have very smooth trebles all the way up past the sound of a gentle stroke of a wire brush on a cymbal.  The RS2e does have a bit more of the Grado 2+K up-tick and on some songs at higher volume exhibits a bit of the hated Grado "shouty" sound.

All in all the differences between these 2 phones are very small and both are exceptionally fine sounding headphones that are well-worth their price.  It make take me a week or more to decide, but it is very possible that a very nice GH2 may soon be seen on the For Sale forum!


----------



## elvergun

kmhaynes said:


> It make take me a week or more to decide, but it is very possible that a very nice *GH2 may soon be seen on the For Sale forum!*


Don't do it...bite the bullet and keep both.  Once you get over the sticker shock, you will smile at the thought of owning both.   It's like money in the bank -- when you need cash you can sell one of them (at least that is what I keep telling myself...lol).


----------



## kmhaynes

elvergun said:


> Don't do it...bite the bullet and keep both.  Once you get over the sticker shock, you will smile at the thought of owning both.   It's like money in the bank -- when you need cash you can sell one of them (at least that is what I keep telling myself...lol).


I hear you, but I also would like to try some other phones like maybe HE400 or similar planar??  I spend almost as much time with my portable setup when doing short traveling, so I'm using my Etymotic ER4XR a good bit, which gives me a totally silent canvas for music -- not so with Grados!


----------



## Okrelayer

Been loving the Hemp with music that isn‘t well produced, and it’s the perfect headphone to listen with when i get home from a busy day at work. It’s more laid back and relaxing as compared to the RS2e which I’ve been bringing out after dinner. Loving these two headphones


----------



## Heyyoudvd

paraphernalia said:


> Yeah, shouldn't we compile an FAQ? If we don't do it hen who could?



This is a good idea. There seem to be a lot of people with a lot of expertise on Grado in this thread. Putting together some sort of FAQ or spreadsheet would be a good idea for prospestive Grado buyers.




paraphernalia said:


> 1. In general the e models are refined and newer versions of the i and no suffix models. That does not mean that everyone agrees that the e version of a given model always sounds better.
> 
> 2. The models with a x000 number and the RS1x (or just e?) have 50mm drivers, the others have 40mm drivers. Are all the 50mm and 40mm drivers the same? Noone really knows. One could assume that for the more expensive models drivers of the same type but with better measurements are chosen. Also there are drivers that are marked red and some more recent ones that are marked "dark purple-black". But there is no proof that they differ at all. Other than that the casings surely make a difference in sound.
> 
> 3. There is no definitive "way up". Most Grados sound more or less the same with subtle differences. There are a few "darker" ones, like the Hemp and the PS500e. The others dwell on the trebly side. Also wood is not automatically better than metal or plastic. It's up to your personal taste which one you prefer. Think of it like coffee. Sure there is more expensive coffee that is most probably nicer than the cheap one. But then there is coffee where the beans have been digested by goats. Those taste special but probably are not the best for everyone. But it's all coffee. If you don't like coffee you don't like it and if you love it you love it



1. I’m curious because judging by the major difference in the cup size, it would appear on the surface that going from an SR60 to an SR60e is a bigger jump than going from an SR60e to an SR125e or even an SR225e. I’m guessing that’s not actually the case, but if they use the same drivers and the big differentiating factor between models is the cups, then the 60e has a significantly larger cup than the 60 does. Speaking of which, where does the “is” fit it? The no-suffix, the “i”, and the “e” are the three main generations, but I’ve also seen some “is“ models in the past.

2. I just find that bizarre because most people seem to like the RS2e over the RS1e. If the RS2e uses the same driver as the low end SR60e, that’s just odd. And what I also find strange about the whole thing is how Grado allocates the Series branding, as the Series is neither consistent with the driver nor the cup material. The cutoff between each Series seems arbitrary.

3. Ah, that makes sense. So you’re not necessarily paying for better sound; just got something different. I’d be curious about Grado’s margins then. I wonder if their $1000-$2500 headphones actually cost that much more to manufacture than their $300-$500 headphones, or whether it’s just a sort of artisanal thing that determines prices.


If my personal taste is that I’ve always loved the SR60 but I want something higher end, more detailed, and more refined, would the RS2e be a good option? The SR60 was my audiophile headphone in the 2000s, but I’ve since moved on to an A900, a 6XX, and recently, an AirPods Max. I do go back to the SR60 occasionally because I enjoy that unique sound. So if I want something in that vein but higher end (and the GS/PS Series are beyond my budget), would the RS2e be my best option?




Gippy said:


> The RS2e is the model in the current lineup that is the most expensive of the 40mm driver models. Previous models that had 40mm drivers and were more expensive than the RS2e were the GH1, GH2, GH4, RS1i, GS1000i, and PS1000. All of those have since been discontinued. If you can find a GH2 or GH4, you should really give those a try, as you may find them to be better than the RS2e.
> 
> Every current model that is more expensive than the RS2e uses 50mm drivers. The 50mm driver tuning is significantly different, as the midbass hump moves from 90hz to 150hz. This leads to a more full sound at the expense of less of the "toe-tapping" quality, bass impact. If your amp further emphasizes this area, the sound can get muddy real fast.



For reference, I’m using a Topping L30 as my amp. And currently my only Grado is the old SR60. I’m considering going with something more high end, and the two I’m eyeing, in terms of price and availability, are the RS2e and the Hemp. Perhaps the 325e, although I’d prefer wood for the aesthetics.


----------



## Bernard23

I'm loving both the 325e and Hemp with Geekria LL or semi flat pads. The RS2e or GH2 would have to be very special indeed to better the Hemps right now. You know it sounds good when every time you switch them on you think wow, these got better from last time.


----------



## elvergun

Bernard23 said:


> The RS2e or GH2 would have to be very special indeed to better the Hemps right now.


 
If they are better, they are not night and day better.   Heck, you might not even be able to tell the difference at first listen.   I do think the RS2e might be just a tad better...and I also think the Hemp is the better looking headphone. 

Just enjoy the Hemp.


----------



## god-bluff

Gippy said:


> The RS2e is the model in the current lineup that is the most expensive of the 40mm driver models. Previous models that had 40mm drivers and were more expensive than the RS2e were the GH1, GH2, GH4, RS1i, GS1000i, and PS1000. All of those have since been discontinued. If you can find a GH2 or GH4, you should really give those a try, as you may find them to be better than the RS2e.
> 
> Every current model that is more expensive than the RS2e uses 50mm drivers. The 50mm driver tuning is significantly different, as the midbass hump moves from 90hz to 150hz. This leads to a more full sound at the expense of less of the "toe-tapping" quality, bass impact. If your amp further emphasizes this area, the sound can get muddy real fast.


RS2e and PS500e have, according to Grado' s own website, 44mm drivers?!? . The PS500e is more expensive . 

It is also, if anything like the original PS500 and based on my experience, inferior to the RS2e if you like Grado sound.


----------



## fractus2 (Feb 4, 2021)

> Shipibo audio pads





Rebel Chris said:


> Did you buy all pads? They are out of stock




They're in stock right now.


----------



## knopi (Feb 4, 2021)

Heyyoudvd said:


> 1. What’s the difference between the ‘i’, ‘e’, ‘is’ and old no suffix models? For example, I have an old SR60 from almost 20 years ago and I noticed that the current SR60e is MUCH thicker. Does the deeper chamber of the SR60e vs the SR60 make a difference? What other differences are there between the different lines?


When I ordered MS1e, I asked George from Alessandro about difference between original MS1 and newer MS1e with larger chamber. He answered that version with larger chamber have bigger sound which makes sense.


----------



## 534743

god-bluff said:


> RS2e and PS500e have, according to Grado' s own website, 44mm drivers?!? . The PS500e is more expensive .
> 
> It is also, if anything like the original PS500 and based on my experience, inferior to the RS2e if you like Grado sound.



The PS500e sounds like any other Grado, i.e. it has the Grado sound. Just a little toned down in the highs and more bass and lower mids. So it sounds "fuller" and "warmer". Much like people describe the Hemp (which i haven't had the pleasure to try). But it's a full Grado and by no means inferior.


----------



## SkyZippr

I finally joined the world of Grado by getting an SR80e, since my Sundara is only making my neck problem worse. SR80e is simply light as a feather. Although I still prefer the sound signature of Sundara, I don't think my ears would complain much unless I'm determined to do an A/B test. Overall I'm happy with my purchase.


----------



## Okrelayer

So I’ve found myself getting irritated with the ear pads on the rs2e. I really miss the ear pads on the sr80e. it Looks like pad rolling changes the sound too much.

the highest end options in grados line up that offer the pads I like are the sr125e and the gh3. Is the gh3 a better headphone than the 125? Which would get me closer to the rs2e sound wise?


----------



## audiobomber

Okrelayer said:


> So I’ve found myself getting irritated with the ear pads on the rs2e. I really miss the ear pads on the sr80e. it Looks like pad rolling changes the sound too much.


Try a pair of these covers on your RS2e. Big improvement in comfort, small change in sound. 
https://www.amazon.com/JARMOR-Protectors-Stretchable-Wireless-Headphones/dp/B07VRZ7BRT


----------



## god-bluff

paraphernalia said:


> The PS500e sounds like any other Grado, i.e. it has the Grado sound. Just a little toned down in the highs and more bass and lower mids. So it sounds "fuller" and "warmer". Much like people describe the Hemp (which i haven't had the pleasure to try). But it's a full Grado and by no means inferior.


Good to know,  though I was talking about the original PS500 that I owned briefly.

Had little of the sparkle and air I look for in Grado. A bit dull really... AIMHO 😉


----------



## Okrelayer (Feb 4, 2021)

Guys i pulled the trigger on the GH3. It was going for 275 on eBay. How do these compare to the pristege models? I just want the best sounding “comfy pad” headphone they offer and these are the highest end one they’ve made.

EDIT: GH3 vs SR125?


----------



## kmhaynes

Okrelayer said:


> So I’ve found myself getting irritated with the ear pads on the rs2e. I really miss the ear pads on the sr80e. it Looks like pad rolling changes the sound too much.
> 
> the highest end options in grados line up that offer the pads I like are the sr125e and the gh3. Is the gh3 a better headphone than the 125? Which would get me closer to the rs2e sound wise?


Try different earpads, like these https://www.amazon.com/Geekria-Earpad-Replacement-Cushion-Earpads/dp/B0155XZLUU/ .  They don't change the sound enough to stick with the uncomfortable stock pads of the RS2e.  There are also Geekria pads that are like the original SR60/80 flat pads, but have a hole cut in the middle for better sound.

And, probably nothing will get you "close" to the sound of the RS2e -- it's too good.


----------



## Bernard23

kmhaynes said:


> Try different earpads, like these https://www.amazon.com/Geekria-Earpad-Replacement-Cushion-Earpads/dp/B0155XZLUU/ .  They don't change the sound enough to stick with the uncomfortable stock pads of the RS2e.  There are also Geekria pads that are like the original SR60/80 flat pads, but have a hole cut in the middle for better sound.
> 
> And, probably nothing will get you "close" to the sound of the RS2e -- it's too good.


Thing is the Geekria pads are so cheap, it's practical to buy all shapes, if one works then it's been worthwhile. These things are relative, the Geekria L and G pads looks very similar to the OEM pads.


----------



## Damien Grief

paraphernalia said:


> The PS500e sounds like any other Grado, i.e. it has the Grado sound. Just a little toned down in the highs and more bass and lower mids. So it sounds "fuller" and "warmer". Much like people describe the Hemp (which i haven't had the pleasure to try). But it's a full Grado and by no means inferior.



I own both the PS500e and the Hemp. They're sort of similar. I think the Hemp is more resolving and has more detail. It's noticeable when I switch between the two. But the signature is, in fact, very similar between the two. Still, I think there's enough of a difference that it's not a waste to own both of them.


----------



## Bernard23

On the topic of pads, I've noticed that the difference between Hemp and 325e is significant, when you use both with the same pads. Of course, Grado probably voiced them with the pads, so mixing them might be an unfair comparison, but the Hemp comes alive when you put a slightly raised pad on it. So, playing God for a moment, if I was tuning them, and was attempting a closer "house sound" I wouldn't put the F pad on Hemp, most likely the L pad. In which case, you'd be justified for paying the extra for Hemp over the 325e, as good as the latter are. Smoother, more extended treble and bass, and noticeably more detail and space around instruments.


----------



## funkymartyn

audiobomber said:


> Try a pair of these covers on your RS2e. Big improvement in comfort, small change in sound.
> https://www.amazon.com/JARMOR-Protectors-Stretchable-Wireless-Headphones/dp/B07VRZ7BRT


Had a look at these.  Link goes to America.   Looking on the UK  amazon,  can't see any like your link shows you .


----------



## Gippy (Feb 4, 2021)

Okrelayer said:


> the highest end options in grados line up that offer the pads I like are the sr125e and the gh3. Is the gh3 a better headphone than the 125? Which would get me closer to the rs2e sound wise?



Nothing's stopping you from putting the S pads on the RS2e.

The SR125e is easily the least popular model and you won't get much feedback about it. That's because on the surface, it looks exactly like an SR60e but is almost double the price. The SR225e has actual visible changes (different pads, metal grill). The GH3 wasn't popular either because people just went for the GH4 instead.


----------



## elvergun

funkymartyn said:


> Had a look at these.  Link goes to America.   Looking on the UK  amazon,  can't see any like your link shows you .


I found them on the Italian site a while back.   Look for them on ebay or some Chinese site.   I would not be able to fully enjoy my Grados without those covers.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Okrelayer said:


> Guys i pulled the trigger on the GH3. It was going for 275 on eBay. How do these compare to the pristege models? I just want the best sounding “comfy pad” headphone they offer and these are the highest end one they’ve made.
> 
> EDIT: GH3 vs SR125?


I like my GH3 marginally better then my other baby Grados (SR60e, 80i, 125i). I wouldn't say they justify the price difference, but they are nice little headphones, lightweight and comfortable.


----------



## kmhaynes

Bernard23 said:


> On the topic of pads, I've noticed that the difference between Hemp and 325e is significant, when you use both with the same pads. Of course, Grado probably voiced them with the pads, so mixing them might be an unfair comparison, but the Hemp comes alive when you put a slightly raised pad on it. So, playing God for a moment, if I was tuning them, and was attempting a closer "house sound" I wouldn't put the F pad on Hemp, most likely the L pad. In which case, you'd be justified for paying the extra for Hemp over the 325e, as good as the latter are. Smoother, more extended treble and bass, and noticeably more detail and space around instruments.


For many years and several Grado phones, I've had a pair of the SR80 S-Cush pads with the center cutout.  I have never cared for the Grado sound with those flatter pads.  When the "MS-1000" mod was going around here (adding spacers to your cups plus the G-Cush pads, like the PS1000 at the time), I did the same to my MS1 phones, and wow did the sound really opened up and spread out. As I mentioned in a previous post, my current cup spacers are Barbasol shaving cream plastic tops with the top cut off and wrapped in black gaffer tape inside and out.  Fits right over all the standard Grado cups I've owned, and the G pads fit snuggly on the spacers.  I cut them 1.5 in deep.


----------



## carboncopy

kmhaynes said:


> For many years and several Grado phones, I've had a pair of the SR80 S-Cush pads with the center cutout.  I have never cared for the Grado sound with those flatter pads.  When the "MS-1000" mod was going around here (adding spacers to your cups plus the G-Cush pads, like the PS1000 at the time), I did the same to my MS1 phones, and wow did the sound really opened up and spread out. As I mentioned in a previous post, my current cup spacers are Barbasol shaving cream plastic tops with the top cut off and wrapped in black gaffer tape inside and out.  Fits right over all the standard Grado cups I've owned, and the G pads fit snuggly on the spacers.  I cut them 1.5 in deep.



Can you please post a picture about your mod? Or a clue, when it was discussed? This thread is huuuge


----------



## Heyyoudvd

It’s kind of weird how Grado never changed the pads, even though they seem to be universally hated.

The S pads are okay (not great, not bad), and I’ve heard the G pads are also viewed in the same way (although I’ve never tried them), but the L pads are just hated. I don’t think anyone likes them. The fact that those are still what’s offered even on the third generation of Grado’s $200, $295, $495, and even $695 headphones just seems bizarre to me.

You’d think Grado would at least provide the G pads on the RS2e and RS1e. But nope.

And if you want to buy them separately, they’re a whopping $50, which seems kind of crazy, given that the L and S are $27.50 and $17.50.


----------



## joseph69

Heyyoudvd said:


> It’s kind of weird how Grado never changed the pads, even though they seem to be universally hated.


It's really not weird because there is nothing wrong with Grado pads and I'm sure they've put extensive R&D into their pads to achieve the best sound possible. I've personally never had an issue with the comfort or sound with Grado pads.


----------



## 534743 (Feb 5, 2021)

Heyyoudvd said:


> ... even though they seem to be universally hated.
> 
> You’d think Grado would at least provide the G pads on the RS2e and RS1e. But nope.



I don't hate them, so this alone proves they are not universally hated 

And you can't just take an RS2e and put G-pads on them as they totally change the sound signature. If Grado wanted to sell all their better models with the Gs they'd have to totally redesign all their model which now have no G-pads.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

joseph69 said:


> It's really not weird because there is nothing wrong with Grado pads and I'm sure they've put extensive R&D into their pads to achieve the best sound possible. I've personally never had an issue with the comfort or sound with Grado pads.



Just to clarify, I’m talking about comfort, not sound. My only experience with L pad Grados is brief listens at headphone shops a few times over the years, so I can’t personally comment on lengthy listening sessions. But I’ve been doing a fair bit of research on the RS2e lately, as I’m looking into buy a pair, and virtually every review says that the headphones are excellent with one glaring weak point - the comfort of the pads. 



paraphernalia said:


> I don't hate them, so this alone proves they are not universally hated
> 
> And you can't just take an RS2e and put G-pads on them as they totally change the sound signature. If Grado wanted to sell all their better models with the Gs they'd have to totally redesign all their model which now have no G-pads.



Perhaps it doesn’t have to be G pads, but there must be something, right? It’s not an either/or between comfort and sound. The L pads have received a lot of criticism over the years. I remember even back when I bought my SR60 nearly 20 years ago, even back then people would say how the L pads were a distinct drawback in an otherwise excellent headphone line. 20 years later and I believe the pad is unchanged. I would think that there must be some way to preserve the SQ while improving the comfort a little.


----------



## elira

Heyyoudvd said:


> I would think that there must be some way to preserve the SQ while improving the comfort a little.


Bend the headband so it doesn't put too much pressure on your ears.


----------



## Gippy

It appears that Grado has quietly retired the PS1000e. It's no longer a product page on their official site, nor can you purchase it on 4ourears.net.


----------



## CJG888

Just received the Turbulent Labs headband for my heavily-modded SR225i. On a positive note: it looks, feels and smells like a premium product! However, fit is not necessarily better than the cheap stock product: because the new headband is rather excessively padded, it rides high on the head (rods almost fully extended), and the clamping force is significantly reduced due to the headband’s stiffness. Hopefully this will reduce with time.


----------



## 534743

CJG888 said:


> Just received the Turbulent Labs headband for my heavily-modded SR225i. On a positive note: it looks, feels and smells like a premium product! However, fit is not necessarily better than the cheap stock product: because the new headband is rather excessively padded, it rides high on the head (rods almost fully extended), and the clamping force is significantly reduced due to the headband’s stiffness. Hopefully this will reduce with time.



If the Turbulent headband adds too much space then you have to adjust the rods i guess. I have those too and i have no problem. I do however also have Shipibo rods and rodblocks which can be adjusted.


----------



## 534743

Heyyoudvd said:


> Perhaps it doesn’t have to be G pads, but there must be something, right? It’s not an either/or between comfort and sound. The L pads have received a lot of criticism over the years. I remember even back when I bought my SR60 nearly 20 years ago, even back then people would say how the L pads were a distinct drawback in an otherwise excellent headphone line. 20 years later and I believe the pad is unchanged. I would think that there must be some way to preserve the SQ while improving the comfort a little.



Having tried lots of different pads i know they all change the sound a lot (even if they look very similar to the original L-pads). If Grado wanted to get away from the L-pads they probably had to redesign all the headphones that use them. So i think that's why they don't change them.

And are L-pads really that hated? Sure, they feel different than your average modern faux leather head-cups. But I adapted to them very quickly. I personally feel less comfortable with the S-pads. And G-pads... i don't hate them but they feel very lose to me and i always make sure the headphone sits correctly on my head.

Is it allowed to make online surveys on here? Would be interesting to see how hated L-pads are


----------



## CJG888

paraphernalia said:


> If the Turbulent headband adds too much space then you have to adjust the rods i guess. I have those too and i have no problem. I do however also have Shipibo rods and rodblocks which can be adjusted.


Just ordered them!


----------



## 534743

CJG888 said:


> Just ordered them!



Hope those help and it's not the shape of your head that is the problem


----------



## SoundGuru

paraphernalia said:


> Having tried lots of different pads i know they all change the sound a lot (even if they look very similar to the original L-pads). If Grado wanted to get away from the L-pads they probably had to redesign all the headphones that use them. So i think that's why they don't change them.
> 
> And are L-pads really that hated? Sure, they feel different than your average modern faux leather head-cups. But I adapted to them very quickly. I personally feel less comfortable with the S-pads. And G-pads... i don't hate them but they feel very lose to me and i always make sure the headphone sits correctly on my head.
> 
> Is it allowed to make online surveys on here? Would be interesting to see how hated L-pads are


I dont mind the L pads. They dont make you ears hot and feel quite light. They get softer with time. When my RS2e is hooked up to an amp that gives sufficient low end the bowls are great.

Definitely recommend bending the headband as that reduces pressure, and they will eventually just sit gently on the ears.

After you get used to them they are very comfortable and can be worn for hours. No pain no gain hah the sound quality on the RS2e is outstanding with the right recordings.

I cant stand S pads as they make my ears warm, and lose a lot of the qualities that make Grado's great.


----------



## joseph69

Heyyoudvd said:


> Just to clarify, I’m talking about comfort, not sound. My only experience with L pad Grados is brief listens at headphone shops a few times over the years, so I can’t personally comment on lengthy listening sessions. But I’ve been doing a fair bit of research on the RS2e lately, as I’m looking into buy a pair, and virtually every review says that the headphones are excellent with one glaring weak point - the comfort of the pads.


I think most that complain about the comfort of Grado pads don't have their headband adjusted correctly and have too much clamping force which in turn irritates their ears. Grado headphones should just be lightly touching your ears with minimum clamping force. Also, after time, they soften up from the skins natural oils.


----------



## YtseJamer (Feb 5, 2021)

joseph69 said:


> I think most that complain about the comfort of Grado pads don't have their headband adjusted correctly and have too much clamping force which in turn irritates their ears. Grado headphones should just be lightly touching your ears with minimum clamping force.



^^^ what he said


----------



## kmhaynes

carboncopy said:


> Can you please post a picture about your mod? Or a clue, when it was discussed? This thread is huuuge


I'll get some pics up of my cups and pads sometime in the next day or so.


----------



## elvergun (Feb 5, 2021)

joseph69 said:


> I think most that complain about the comfort of Grado pads don't have their headband adjusted correctly and have too much clamping force which in turn irritates their ears. Grado headphones should just be lightly touching your ears with minimum clamping force. Also, after time, they soften up from the skins natural oils.



No...to some (myself included) the L pads are just uncomfortable (itchy ears).   No stretching of the headband will make the pads comfortable in my case.

I have a drawer full of aftermarket pads I tried over the years.   Those pads were either just as uncomfortable as the L pads  or they changed the signature of the headphone for the worse.

The Jarmor covers fixed the problem for me.   I wish I had found those pads before I started to fill that drawer with pads.

The Grado G pads are great though.   Not itchy ears with those.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

I dont hate the L pads, but if Grado came out with a normal over the ear version that mostly sounded the same I would jump all over it.


----------



## carboncopy

elvergun said:


> No...to some (myself included) the L pads are just uncomfortable (itchy ears).   No stretching of the headband will make the pads comfortable in my case.
> 
> I have a drawer full of aftermarket pads I tried over the years.   Those pads were either just as uncomfortable as the L pads, or they changed the signature of the headphone for the worse.
> 
> ...



Maybe you should try the Shipobo pads. They are super comfy, and while they do alter the sound a bit, they are really good. Not inferior to the stock pads, just a bit different. Which is a very good thing I think, given that the comfort is better.


----------



## elvergun

carboncopy said:


> Maybe you should try the Shipobo pads. They are super comfy, and while they do alter the sound a bit, they are really good. Not inferior to the stock pads, just a bit different. Which is a very good thing I think, given that the comfort is better.



I'm happy with my L pads now (with the covers)...but I'm always looking for ways to spend my hard earned money.    I might give the shipibo pads a try one of these days.


----------



## johanchandy

I hope Grado makes a new headphone voiced to their own version of the shipibo type pads, that would be amazing!


----------



## elvergun

johanchandy said:


> I hope Grado makes a new headphone voiced to their own version of the shipibo type pads, that would be amazing!



And with removable cables...just to make the likes of me happy.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

I don't mind the L Pads after getting used to them.  My only complaints are the occasional itchyness and since they do need to rest very lightly on your ears, they shift around and the slightest change in location changes the sound a lot.  But I think the padding & spring in them makes them comfortable in that regard and they do sound great.


----------



## Bernard23

Hemps and a cheap dac; smash the world!


----------



## Drokk

Bernard23 said:


> Hemps and a cheap dac; smash the world!



Tucked away this Friday night with my Hemps and a bit of scotch.
TIme to hide from the world for a little bit


----------



## Okrelayer

Guys I’m so glad I got turned on to Grado a month back. Aside from trying to find the right headphones that are comfortable to me I have never smiled so much listening to music before. I’ve tried many of the highly rated headphones under $400. While many of them were technically great, they don’t have the emotion that i get from listening to a pair of Grados. They just get me moving


----------



## Bernard23

Okrelayer said:


> Guys I’m so glad I got turned on to Grado a month back. Aside from trying to find the right headphones that are comfortable to me I have never smiled so much listening to music before. I’ve tried many of the highly rated headphones under $400. While many of them were technically great, they don’t have the emotion that i get from listening to a pair of Grados. They just get me moving


Try a pair of BASN Bmasters IEM as an alternative. They are the Hemp of the iem world!


----------



## Gippy (Feb 5, 2021)

joseph69 said:


> I think most that complain about the comfort of Grado pads don't have their headband adjusted correctly and have too much clamping force which in turn irritates their ears.



Absolutely agree. Out of the box, the headband is tight in order to keep the box dimensions small. People are so used to non-stretchable headbands (looking at you, Sennheiser) that they think stretching the headband will cause damage. If the pads touch each other when the headphone isn't being worn, then the headband hasn't been stretched enough. All of my Grado headphones are stretched to the point where they resemble the Head-Fi logo.


----------



## kmhaynes

Here is my Grado cup mod.  The idea is not original to me, but it is basically the "MS-1000" mod from several years ago.  There may still be a "Grado Mods" thread buried here on Head-Fi.

I started with 2 cans of Barbasol mens shaving cream, and cut the top portion off, about where the red line is (metal hacksaw with fine teeth!).  (Note: I have also seen somewhere on the web someone who 3D-printed some extension cups with the exact outer diameter of the typical Grado cup.)






















Then I wrapped them with black gaffer tape -- it gives them a bit of friction.  Here they are with my L knockoff pads.  I didn't get the tape to wrap perfectly, but that's on the inside and can't really be seen.  There is a inner ridge in these shaving cream tops, and with the tape wrapped on, I have to work the extension over / around the wood cup.





















Here's a side-view with my G knockoff pads.




Last, here they are sitting on my RS2e cups.  You can see they don't protrude too much, maybe .25 inch from the edge of the cup, and the pads fits snuggly on the tape-wrapped extension.  Depends on how deep you cut the shaving cream cup.




When I put them on my ears sit inside the cups, whichever pad I use.  The L pad gives a slightly more direct sound (the driver is closer to the ear), and the G pad gives slightly wider less direct sound.


----------



## joseph69

elvergun said:


> The Jarmor covers fixed the problem for me. I wish I had found those pads before I started to fill that drawer with pads.


It's a good thing you found pads that suit you, otherwise I was going to say you need new ears.




kmhaynes said:


> Last, here they are sitting on my RS2e cups.  You can see they don't protrude too much, maybe .25 inch from the edge of the cup, and the pads fits snuggly on the tape-wrapped extension.  Depends on how deep you cut the shaving cream cup.


Am I mistaken, or do you have the left L cushion on correctly and the right L cushion on backwards, or is it just the taper from the spacer making it appear this way on the right cushion?


----------



## TooFrank

elvergun said:


> Good luck with that.   That was my plan...and I ended up keeping both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not stronger, this is my favorite armchair:


----------



## TooFrank

SoundGuru said:


> Digital setup - FLAC, Tidal Hifi or Master => Topping E30 => JDS Labs Atom
> 
> Digital has improved alot in the last 10 years. The performance for the E30 & Atom are pretty impressive considering the price. I was experimenting with a tube buffer in the chain before the Atom, but with the RS2e the sound is pretty full and I think I prefer now with just SS. I know some people say Grado needs tubes, but you sacrifice a bit of clarity & slam - its all personal preference. RS2e is so smooth it doesn't need tubes to round out the edges.
> 
> I am curious how the Grados would sound out of the RA-1?. This amp was criticized heavily for using very cheap components and a simple design.


FWIW: Used to have the RA-1, it was good and very, very nice looking. Probably too expensive, but now I have upgraded.


----------



## elvergun (Feb 6, 2021)

TooFrank said:


> I am not stronger, this is my favorite armchair:



Very nice.     


You should stick this on that chair:


----------



## elvergun

TooFrank said:


> I am not stronger, this is my favorite armchair:



This is my favorite...err...flat surface:


----------



## BobG55

kmhaynes said:


> Here is my Grado cup mod.  The idea is not original to me, but it is basically the "MS-1000" mod from several years ago.  There may still be a "Grado Mods" thread buried here on Head-Fi.
> 
> I started with 2 cans of Barbasol mens shaving cream, and cut the top portion off, about where the red line is (metal hacksaw with fine teeth!).  (Note: I have also seen somewhere on the web someone who 3D-printed some extension cups with the exact outer diameter of the typical Grado cup.)
> 
> ...


Ingenious, good job.  Looks good.


----------



## kmhaynes

joseph69 said:


> Am I mistaken, or do you have the left L cushion on correctly and the right L cushion on backwards, or is it just the taper from the spacer making it appear this way on the right cushion?


Yeah, that picture needs explanation!  For picture purposes I was showing the L pad on the left cup and G pad on the right cup.  The angle almost makes look close in size, but they really aren't.


----------



## joseph69

kmhaynes said:


> Yeah, that picture needs explanation!  For picture purposes I was showing the L pad on the left cup and G pad on the right cup.  The angle almost makes look close in size, but they really aren't.


Now I see.


----------



## carboncopy

I posted a WTB ad for the HP1000, but there is a chance that if there is one up for sale somebody will know here


----------



## TooFrank

elvergun said:


> This is my favorite...err...flat surface:


They are so beautiful.... I admire they way you have made them look better....


----------



## joseph69

carboncopy said:


> I posted a WTB ad for the HP1000, but there is a chance that if there is one up for sale somebody will know here


I believe it was about 1 week ago there was a pair of HP1000 with 50% of the lettering for sale on Head-Fi. Do a search and you should find it.


----------



## carboncopy

joseph69 said:


> I believe it was about 1 week ago there was a pair of HP1000 with 50% of the lettering for sale on Head-Fi. Do a search and you should find it.



Do you mean in the trade section? I searched for it but I couldn’t find anything...maybe I do something wrong...


----------



## joseph69

carboncopy said:


> Do you mean in the trade section? I searched for it but I couldn’t find anything...maybe I do something wrong...


In the 'Headphones For Sale / Trade' Forum


----------



## carboncopy

joseph69 said:


> In the 'Headphones For Sale / Trade' Forum



I searched there, but all I found was an other WTB. And there was one last year, but with a custom triangular wood cap.


----------



## joseph69

I'm also searching for it because I know I'd seen it.
The search function doesn't even bring you up to date posts, I find they're from a few years ago.


----------



## Okrelayer

You guys showing your Grado collection makes me sick. Mostly because I feel myself getting infected by this grado fan club disease. 

By the end of this month i can see myself purchasing every variety of the comfy/flat pad variety. Do I need the GW100 wireless? No, but for 250, and to get Grado sound without wires.. WHY NOT?!


----------



## jay2406

Does anyone have the GS3000e and HD800S? Just wondering what the differences are between them? Does the GS3000e sound thicker than the 800S?


----------



## go_vtec (Feb 8, 2021)

jay2406 said:


> Does anyone have the GS3000e and HD800S? Just wondering what the differences are between them? Does the GS3000e sound thicker than the 800S?


What do you mean by thicker? If you meant does GS3000e sound more bassier and/or more mid-range rich, I would say "no."  GS3000e is a high end Grado, but still a Grado with the Grado house sonic signature.  GS3000e is more intimate with smaller soundstage, more hard hitting with more pronounced transient impact with faster decay, more energy on top end (higher frequency), than properly driven HD800s. I am using the term properly driven here since improperly driven HD800S will sound thin and may not properly show its real sonic signature.  I haven't A/B GS3000e and HD800s side by side, but the impressions of GS3000e are from my memory and I still have HD800S.


----------



## YtseJamer

The Hemp have won another award 

https://positive-feedback.com/audio...part-the-fifth-and-final-including-the-music/


----------



## carboncopy

joseph69 said:


> I'm also searching for it because I know I'd seen it.
> The search function doesn't even bring you up to date posts, I find they're from a few years ago.



Found it (I think).

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-grado-hp1000-hp2i-price-drop.907928/

It is pricey, for sure...


----------



## Failed Engineer

I just have spend about a week with a hp2 I picked up and these are something.  They, more than any headphone I can recall owning, call no attention to itself.  In a good, no, great way.  Neutral presentation, forward non-fatiguing stage, and captures the emotion of vocalists to draw you in.  Maybe doesn't exhibit the extension on either end like the Utopia but these are amazing.  I've owned or extensively demoed/borrowed every top dynamic and electostatic headphone made in the last 15 years and these don't take a backseat to any of them.  Phenomenal.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Can headphone drivers get stiff with a lack of use?

Because I’ve gotta say, my SR60s sound way better than I remember.

When I first pulled them out of the drawer a couple weeks ago and gave them a quick spin, they sounded like crap compared to my more recent headphones.

But now that I’ve spent a whole bunch more time with them, they sound great. I’m not sure if the drivers had become stiff/dusty with years of no use and I just loosened them up, or if this is just same weird psychosomatic thing with my brain getting used to the sound, but these sound very good. Possibly my third favorite in my (admittedly modest) collection, when I had previously thought they were 7th or 8th.

I posted in the big ‘Rank Your Headphones’ thread that I had these behind my A900, M50, AirPods Pro, Powerbeats Pro, and KSC75, but now I think I’d place the SR60 ahead of everything I own besides my 6XX and AirPods Max.


----------



## joseph69

carboncopy said:


> Found it (I think).
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-grado-hp1000-hp2i-price-drop.907928/
> 
> It is pricey, for sure...


No, that's not them
The ones I saw were recent and stated that they had 50% of the lettering which I specifically remember. 
Also, I remember the price being inexpensive because I was surprised. I've had no luck finding them either, unfortunately. 
The ones in the link you provided have been F/S for a long time and the last bump was in late November, so who knows if they're still available? If they are and you're interstate's is serious I'm sure you could get them for much less. If you do proceed I'd definitely buy the rings with the 100% lettering too.


----------



## audiobomber

Heyyoudvd said:


> I think I’d place the SR60 ahead of everything I own besides my 6XX and AirPods Max.


I have the SR60 and had an extended loan of the HD 6XX. I preferred the SR60. A friend had the HD 6XX on trial when I loaned him my SR60. He stopped using the 6XX when he got the SR60, preferred the Grado by that much.


----------



## carboncopy

joseph69 said:


> No, that's not them
> The ones I saw were recent and stated that they had 50% of the lettering which I specifically remember.
> Also, I remember the price being inexpensive because I was surprised. I've had no luck finding them either, unfortunately.
> The ones in the link you provided have been F/S for a long time and the last bump was in late November, so who knows if they're still available? If they are and you're interstate's is serious I'm sure you could get them for much less. If you do proceed I'd definitely buy the rings with the 100% lettering too.



Hmm...that one I found throgh the hifishark search engine...but the price seems to be really high comparing to other offerings in the past.


----------



## blackgreen15




----------



## Heyyoudvd

audiobomber said:


> I have the SR60 and had an extended loan of the HD 6XX. I preferred the SR60. A friend had the HD 6XX on trial when I loaned him my SR60. He stopped using the 6XX when he got the SR60, preferred the Grado by that much.



I wouldn’t go that far. I love my SR60, but I’d still put the 6XX ahead of it. The 6XX is still the best headphone I’ve ever heard (although to be fair, I haven’t heard a lot of the big boys thrown around on this board.)

But I do really enjoy the incredibly warmth of the SR60. It’s just a fun, enjoyable headphone to listen to, even if it doesn’t offer the technicals of some others brands.

That’s why I’m really eyeing the RS2e. If I can get the SR60 sound in a more refined, more technical headphone, that would be ideal. But I’ve heard mixed reviews on the higher end Grados. Some say they’re not really that much more technical than the lower end, and that they’re simply more of that Grado sound in a nicer package.

I wonder how big a jump it would be in going from an SR60 to an RS2e. I’m tempted just because I love that look of artisanal craftsmanship that the RS2e and RS1e have (I even prefer their look over the GS models). But I’m not sure whether or not there’s much of an actual sound difference and I can’t seem to find a straight comparison online.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Heyyoudvd said:


> I wonder how big a jump it would be in going from an SR60 to an RS2e. I’m tempted just because I love that look of artisanal craftsmanship that the RS2e and RS1e have (I even prefer their look over the GS models). But I’m not sure whether or not there’s much of an actual sound difference and I can’t seem to find a straight comparison online.


In a comparison (see signature line), I had the RS2e at the top of a rank ordering of about 26 Grados, and the SR60 at the bottom.   Here is a ranking on four factors that led to those results.  Predates GS3000e, GH2, Hemp.  Top is highest ranked, numbers are just a way of quantifying rank order value, from 0 to 100.


----------



## Heyyoudvd (Feb 9, 2021)

ruthieandjohn said:


> In a comparison (see signature line), I had the RS2e at the top of a rank ordering of about 26 Grados, and the SR60 at the bottom.   Here is a ranking on four factors that led to those results.  Predates GS3000e, GH2, Hemp.  Top is highest ranked, numbers are just a way of quantifying rank order value, from 0 to 100.



Yeah, I stumbled on your insanely in-depth comparison a few weeks ago and that’s part of what put the RS2e ahead of the pack in terms of what Grado I’m interested in upgrading to.

My question is a little broader, in the sense that even if it’s near or at the top of the Grado line, how much variation is there between Grados? For example, I’ve heard some people say that the 60, 80, and 125 sound virtually identical. So even if there’s a 2% SQ improvement between them, it’s not really worthwhile to get the 80 or 125 for most people.

How does the RS2e fit into that? From the very worst Grado to the very best, are we talking about subtle differences that can only be heard by audiophiles listening intently, or are the differences clear and noticeable to most people? I‘m not an audiophile but I’m not a casual listener either. I’d call myself an audio enthusiast. I enjoy high fidelity sound, but I’m not one who could point to and describe subtle nuances in the way that some can here.

Basically, what I’m getting at is if I’m going to spend $495 USD ($700 CAD) on an RS2e, will it be a noticeable upgrade to someone like myself, or are we talking a 10% difference across the Grado line?

Hopefully that made sense.


----------



## joseph69

carboncopy said:


> Hmm...that one I found throgh the hifishark search engine...but the price seems to be really high comparing to other offerings in the past.


The price is up there, but a few years ago that price wasn't too far off from others, but with 100% lettering, though. He's not includint=g the rings in the asking price, just the headphone without the lettering. These aremt bringing in the high price they were getting a few years ago, for sure, that's why they've been F/S for so long.


----------



## Bernard23

Heyyoudvd said:


> Yeah, I stumbled on your insanely in-depth comparison a few weeks ago and that’s part of what put the RS2e ahead of the pack in terms of what Grado I’m interested in upgrading to.
> 
> My question is a little broader, in the sense that even if it’s near or at the top of the Grado line, how much variation is there between Grados? For example, I’ve heard some people say that the 60, 80, and 125 sound virtually identical. So even if there’s a 2% SQ improvement between them, it’s nor really worthwhile to get the 80 or 125 for most people.
> 
> ...


I can only re state my experience. I have SR60, 325e and Hemp. 325e are multi award winners, rated highly by consumers as well as expert (!) reviews. The Hemps are a noticeable step up, it's not marginal. The 325e are noticeably better than my 60s, of course the usual hifi caveat applies where the improvement per ££ relationship is somewhat exponential. RS2e are probably a similar level of detail and ability to Hemps, and with stock pads are closer to the bright Grado tonal balance as well. Are the RS2e / Hemp / GH2 similar priced options worth the extra over the prestige range? I'd say so, within the usual ££/performance gains in hifi gear.


----------



## elvergun

Heyyoudvd said:


> My question is a little broader, in the sense that even if it’s near or at the top of the Grado line, how much variation is there between Grados? For example, I’ve heard some people say that the 60, 80, and 125 sound virtually identical. So even if there’s a 2% SQ improvement between them, it’s not really worthwhile to get the 80 or 125 for most people.
> 
> How does the RS2e fit into that? From the very worst Grado to the very best, are we talking about subtle differences that can only be heard by audiophiles listening intently



You will hear more than a 2% improvement, IMO.   That was my experience when I went from the SR60i to the RS2e.     I had owned almost all the SR series models over the years, so I was not a newbie to the Grado signature.   I was blown away by how much better the RS2e sounded to my ears.


----------



## kmhaynes

blackgreen15 said:


>


The PS2000e is my favorite LOOKING Grado -- never heard one, but the dark metal just looks sleek and sexy!


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Bernard23 said:


> I can only re state my experience. I have SR60, 325e and Hemp. 325e are multi award winners, rated highly by consumers as well as expert (!) reviews. The Hemps are a noticeable step up, it's not marginal. The 325e are noticeably better than my 60s, of course the usual hifi caveat applies where the improvement per ££ relationship is somewhat exponential. RS2e are probably a similar level of detail and ability to Hemps, and with stock pads are closer to the bright Grado tonal balance as well. Are the RS2e / Hemp / GH2 similar priced options worth the extra over the prestige range? I'd say so, within the usual ££/performance gains in hifi gear.



Ah, that’s good to hear. I’m definitely interested in the upgrade, but was afraid it would sound identical. I don’t expect sound to go up linearly with price, as diminishing returns is always a thing. I mean, going from $5 airline headphones to $20 KSC75s is probably a bigger jump than going from $20 KSC75s to a $59,000 Orpheus system. So diminishing returns are absolutely a thing and I wouldn’t expect any different. But I want to make sure the improvement is actually noticeable and significant before shelling $500 on headphones.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Speaking of Grado, I’ve been watching a whole bunch of videos on YouTube, including their factory tours, and it has me curious.

In one video, they said they ship 150,000 headphones per year, and in another more recent one, they said it’s around 200,000. How do they manage that? The entire operation exists in one 3-story townhouse in Brooklyn, and in one video, the said they have about 18-20 employees. A bunch of them make phono cartridges and I’m sure that 18-20 number includes office people and John and whoever else doing the design and procurement and such.

What I’m getting at is that the entire headphone assembly line appears to be about 6-8 people. How on Earth are they able to build 200,000 headphones per year?

If we estimate 250 work days per year and even use 8 people, that means that each person builds at least 100 headphones per day. Is that even possible?


----------



## borrego

Heyyoudvd said:


> If we estimate 250 work days per year and even use 8 people, that means that each person builds at least 100 headphones per day. Is that even possible?



I believe that annual volume includes IEMs which are OEMs somewhere else ( say, 15 to 20%). Building 10 to 12 pair of headphones per worker per hour seems very reasonable. it is about the time required (5 mins per pair) shown in the factory tour video.


----------



## maggiesbrother

joseph69 said:


> No, I went to Home Depot and bought 1/4" Oak planks along with some Martha Stewart Barn Red paint and my father cut the pieces and also cut the aluminum tube bezels on his lathe. I then wiped the paint on the wood with my fingers evenly and then wiped it off immediately with a cotton t-shirt and repeated this about 4-5 times until the wood absorbed the paint and I achieved the color I wanted. Then I removed the top tube/transformer plate (in my avatar the transformer plate is on, but I later took it off)  and siliconed the wood to the amp incase I ever needed to remove it. The total cost was about $12.00 in material.


Hi - I’m reviving this bc had heard about these wood mods to the Wa6. I’m interested in the attachment - are they all glued? Love to hear more about it - feel free to pm me. Thanks


----------



## Gippy (Feb 9, 2021)

Heyyoudvd said:


> If we estimate 250 work days per year and even use 8 people, that means that each person builds at least 100 headphones per day. Is that even possible?



I would guess that at least 85% of their unit sales come from the plastic models, if the number of reviews at 4OE is an indicator. The employees have worked there for many years, and I bet they are skilled enough to assemble one of those in under 2 minutes. The metal/wooden models take more time but they probably only need to assemble those once every two weeks. Speed is the key, so that's why the plastic models don't have a serial number, but the metal/wooden models do.

EDIT: Saw a factory tour video and it showed that the high-end models are assembled at a separate workstation by a senior employee.


----------



## joseph69

maggiesbrother said:


> Hi - I’m reviving this bc had heard about these wood mods to the Wa6. I’m interested in the attachment - are they all glued? Love to hear more about it - feel free to pm me. Thanks


No glue because if I ever needed to send the amp to Woo for repair I wouldnt want them to damage the wood, so I used clear silicon to adhere the wood.


----------



## rasmushorn

Another one bites the dust. Had to order the Hemp to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Bernard23

rasmushorn said:


> Another one bites the dust. Had to order the Hemp to see what all the fuss is about.


You might want to try these pads on them, if you're a fan of the RS1e, otherwise you might be a little disappointed with the slightly over dark presentation.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0155XZ...colid=MXZ9PSSWHBTR&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## rasmushorn

Bernard23 said:


> You might want to try these pads on them, if you're a fan of the RS1e, otherwise you might be a little disappointed with the slightly over dark presentation.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0155XZ...colid=MXZ9PSSWHBTR&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it



Thanks a lot for that recommendation of the pads. I will definitely be doing some pad-rolling between them. 

The darker signature is also what I worry about the most. I know that with enough brain-burn-in I can accommodate to that over time. Then what matters most is how the music flows, the detail-level, the instrument seperation, the speed, the punch and the slam and the sound staging. 

With no meets, no can jams, no public stores open it is impossible to get to listen to them. So, the wallet will have to bleed instead.


----------



## carboncopy

rasmushorn said:


> Thanks a lot for that recommendation of the pads. I will definitely be doing some pad-rolling between them.
> 
> The darker signature is also what I worry about the most. I know that with enough brain-burn-in I can accommodate to that over time. Then what matters most is how the music flows, the detail-level, the instrument seperation, the speed, the punch and the slam and the sound staging.
> 
> With no meets, no can jams, no public stores open it is impossible to get to listen to them. So, the wallet will have to bleed instead.



Reading your prioritities you will love the HEMPs


----------



## Bernard23 (Feb 10, 2021)

rasmushorn said:


> Thanks a lot for that recommendation of the pads. I will definitely be doing some pad-rolling between them.
> 
> The darker signature is also what I worry about the most. I know that with enough brain-burn-in I can accommodate to that over time. Then what matters most is how the music flows, the detail-level, the instrument seperation, the speed, the punch and the slam and the sound staging.
> 
> With no meets, no can jams, no public stores open it is impossible to get to listen to them. So, the wallet will have to bleed instead.


I hoped for the same brain training, but 2 things conspired against that; 325e and using the EQ in MusicBee. Part of me (I'm sure same for most of us) push back against customising, believing that the original design must be the best. I've got all of the Geekria pads bar their version of G cushion, and these are the best compromise for me. Not as bright as 325e, but a brighter, more airy less "inside your head" presentation than the stock flat F pads. Bass appears to be unaffected wrt to depth and slam.


----------



## rasmushorn

Bernard23 said:


> I hoped for the same brain training, but 2 things conspired against that; 325e and using the EQ in MusicBee. Part of me (I'm sure same for most of us) push back against customising, believing that the original design must be the best. I've got all of the Geekria pads bar their version of G cushion, and these are the best compromise for me. Not as bright as 325e, but a brighter, more airy less "inside your head" presentation than the stock flat F pads. Bass appears to be unaffected wrt to depth and slam.



I was in the SR325-fan club in here years ago when I had the Gold-version. Together with RS1i they are probably the headphones, that have given me the most musical enjoyment. Back then I could't get the sound edgy enough. Today I have mellowed a bit more. I get a some of that edgy sound in the SR225i so the Hemps will probably be a good contrast.


----------



## YtseJamer

I heard from a local Grado dealer that the Hemp will be discontinued very soon.


----------



## Bernard23

I missed the chance to pick up a GH2 recently, selling new from a UK retailer for just £399, but I'm intrigued by the comparison between GH1, GH2, GH3 and GH4. Are they essentially the same phones released as limited editions over a period, or are they significantly different technically as well?


----------



## Bernard23

YtseJamer said:


> I heard from a local Grado dealer that the Hemp will be discontinued very soon.


I've been searching for GH series, and everywhere online has hemp for sale, but none on any discount at all, no surprise there, but indicative of continued demand.


----------



## YtseJamer

Bernard23 said:


> I've been searching for GH series, and everywhere online has hemp for sale, but none on any discount at all, no surprise there, but indicative of continued demand.



The Hemp are still available online from different dealers, but what I heard is that Grado will not send new pairs to the dealers in the future.  So I imagine they will disappear from the market eventually later this year.


----------



## RedSnapper69

Bernard23 said:


> I've been searching for GH series, and everywhere online has hemp for sale, but none on any discount at all, no surprise there, but indicative of continued demand.


I just picked up a pair of GH1's to compliment my GH2's, which I got from the retailer you mentioned, a few months back...I was curious to see how the two compared. I don't think there is enough difference to justify keeping both, certainly not to my cloth ears   I'll spend a bit more time doing comparisons..but it's quite likely I'll keep one and sell the other.


----------



## frozenOx

YtseJamer said:


> The Hemp are still available online from different dealers, but what I heard is that Grado will not send new pairs to the dealers in the future.  So I imagine they will disappear from the market eventually later this year.


Madness. Hope this isn't true


----------



## ajm87

I just got my PS500E's back from Grado. I Had them serviced due to a little distortion in one ear and the upper cable became too stiff. They replaced the cable and the Drivers. I did notice that the drivers look different from the ones i originally had (Red magnet) they now have a Black magnet and seems there are more hole punches for some reason. they seem to sound the same minus a touch less bass (Probably due to them being new) but other than that they are fantastic and basically a new pair. My pair was out of warranty so i had to pay $125 not bad considering these retail for 600. Does anyone else here have a more recent set of PS500E that can confirm the driver they have?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

frozenOx said:


> Madness. Hope this isn't true


The Hemp was always billed as a limited edition model. This day was going to come. 

I do hope they incorporate some of its design elements into a New regular model. 

Curiously excited for the next limited edition brings. 😄


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Bernard23 said:


> I missed the chance to pick up a GH2 recently, selling new from a UK retailer for just £399, but I'm intrigued by the comparison between GH1, GH2, GH3 and GH4. Are they essentially the same phones released as limited editions over a period, or are they significantly different technically as well?


GH3 are significantly smaller, even more so then my SR60e. GH4 have slightly bigger cups than the others. GH1 and 2 appear mostly the same on the surface, but for the different wood. Not sure about the drivers. #toolazytolookitup


----------



## Bernard23

Joaquin Dinero said:


> The Hemp was always billed as a limited edition model. This day was going to come.
> 
> I do hope they incorporate some of its design elements into a New regular model.
> 
> Curiously excited for the next limited edition brings. 😄


GHii - Grado Hemp series ii (as in Roman 2)?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Bernard23 said:


> GHii - Grado Hemp series ii (as in Roman 2)?


Make this happen Grado !!!!!!


----------



## elvergun

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Make this happen Grado !!!!!!


With removable cables...for the likes of me.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

elvergun said:


> With removable cables...for the likes of me.


They could even sell Hemp themed cables as an add on. Green cables with a leafy pattern, white cables that look like rolling papers, black with a flame motif . . .  just hire us as your marketing directors Grado. PM me, we'll talk


----------



## elvergun

Joaquin Dinero said:


> They could even sell Hemp themed cables as an add on. Green cables with a leafy pattern, white cables that look like rolling papers, black with a flame motif . . .  just hire us as your marketing directors Grado. PM me, we'll talk



Even if the cables are pink with little white flowers, or purple with little blue unicorns...I don't care...as long as they are removable cables.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Has anyone ever stopped and counted how many different Grado headphones there are?

Between the 5 Prestige and 2 Reference models (each with 3 generations), the Statement and Professional series, the Heritage models, the dozens of Limited Edition and collaboration models, the wireless and in-ear models, the Alessandro versions, and of course, all the discontinued headphones like the SR40, HP1000, and the old numbering scheme (ie. SR100 and SR200), Grado is probably nearing 100 headphones by now.


----------



## gregorya

Bernard23 said:


> GHii - Grado Hemp series ii (as in Roman 2)?



Hemp 2.0... or Hemp 2B (twoobie)...


----------



## Bernard23

Grado spliff, why not just really go for it?


----------



## Bernard23

We could have the Grado Himp for South Africa, the Grado Hump for the kiwis and Aussies, the Hyemp for Asian markets, and 'emp for the UK.


----------



## Luckyleo

YtseJamer said:


> I heard from a local Grado dealer that the Hemp will be discontinued very soon.


They were issued as a limited edition.  They never said when they would discontinue/run out.  Thanks for the update!


----------



## Luckyleo

elvergun said:


> With removable cables...for the likes of me.


When I purchased my RS1e's I got them at Moon Audio.  I asked that they mod the headphones before sending to me.  I have a removable Black Dragon cable


----------



## Okrelayer

GH3 came in! For those keeping up, I got the SR80e a few weeks back and loved them, but i wanted something a little less shrill. I got the RS2e and while sound wise they were ideal, the comfort left a lot to desire. So I have returned the RS2e and purchased the GH3. 

They are everything I wanted from the SR80e upgrade. They keep the comfort I loved about the SR80e, most of the excitement, and none of the shrill. Music sounds really analogue on these. Like you’re hearing a band perform in a wooden cottage. I’m sure the Norwegian Pine housing has something to do with the warmth. They don’t sound as complete as the RS2e, but for me effortless comfort is more important. GH3 is somewhat of the middle ground between the two. I’m going to keep listening and give more impressions later on. But it sounds really warm and exciting at the same time!


----------



## kmhaynes (Feb 11, 2021)

deleted .. GH2 sold.


----------



## Gippy

Okrelayer said:


> GH3 came in!  ... They are everything I wanted from the SR80e upgrade. They keep the comfort I loved about the SR80e, most of the excitement, and none of the shrill.



I still wonder why you didn't put S pads on the RS2e, or if doing so was detrimental. Regardless, at least you're happy and that's what matters. Enjoy


----------



## Okrelayer

Gippy said:


> I still wonder why you didn't put S pads on the RS2e, or if doing so was detrimental. Regardless, at least you're happy and that's what matters. Enjoy



While it’s not exactly same, i put the yaxi pads on them to try and it was a muffled mess. Grado probably tunes their headphones to match the earpads, so i would feel “better” with a headphone tuned to the pads i find comfortable.


----------



## RedSnapper69

kmhaynes said:


> FYI, My GH2 can now be found in the For Sale sub-Forum ...


I have Gh2's so I'm interested to know what gave the RS2E's the edge for you over the GH2's, for you to keep those instead? I've not had a chance to hear the RS2E's


----------



## VinMAC (Feb 11, 2021)

In the last few days I had to admit to myself that the current Grado models (possibly with the exception of the GS2000e, which I have not yet tested) are simply too dark for me in terms of sound. I know that I'm more of an exotic here with this preference, but that's how it is. I'll keep my GS1000i and the old RS2 because I just like the old Grado sound better (more high frequency energy and transparency). That's why I'm selling my GH2 and the RS2e. Both are as good as new. Bought at official grado dealers and only a few months old. If you are interested, please contact me.


----------



## funkymartyn

Looking on ebay UK.  The grado gh range seem to be only selling from Italy.    And noticed the  Gh3  as full pads , and the Gh4 the open  L type pads .    What's the pads on the  Gh2  like  ?


----------



## Rebel Chris

Grado GH2 has the same pads as the GH4, L pads.


----------



## G0rt

Rebel Chris said:


> Grado GH2 has the same pads as the GH4, L pads.



Until you change them. I like my GH2 with G cush best, and my GH1 now have L pads, for some contrast.

But today, HF2 with G cush.


----------



## Gippy

VinMAC said:


> In the last few days I had to admit to myself that the current Grado models (possibly with the exception of the GS2000e, which I have not yet tested) are simply too dark for me in terms of sound. I know that I'm more of an exotic here with this preference, but that's how it is.



With everyone gushing over the Hemp, yeah it seems that way haha. I feel I'm more in the middle, as I find some models too bright and shrill, but also find the Hemp and the Harman EQ curve to be too dull.


----------



## VinMAC

Gippy said:


> With everyone gushing over the Hemp, yeah it seems that way haha. I feel I'm more in the middle, as I find some models too bright and shrill, but also find the Hemp and the Harman EQ curve to be too dull.



It always depends on the electronics used. And mine sounds rather full and warm, but detailed. Gippy, besides the GS2000e, do you have any suggestions for me for older models on the used market?


----------



## Gippy

The 50th anniversary limited-edition Gold SR325i released in 2003 is allegedly the holy grail of brightness. Might be overkill. Haven't heard it myself.


----------



## Bernard23 (Feb 11, 2021)

Speaking of tonal balance, I've now got the Geekria version of the F pad. Sounds very similar, and is less irritating to wear so could be interesting alternative. I took some pics to compare the Grado F pad, the Geekria F pad (could also be the S pad with a hole in it), and the Geekria LL pads, which are somewhere between F and L stock pads.

EDIT: Phone added them in a random order, so pic 1 is stock F and Geekria F, 2 is side on F and Geekria LL, 3 is side on F and geekria F, last one is F and LL.
They all feel different on the ear, and Flat >> L/LL is a noticeable change in tonal balance. As far as I can tell, they don't change the level of detail (other than any psychoacoustic effects of raised treble etc), not the pace or dynamic impact.


----------



## kmhaynes

RedSnapper69 said:


> I have Gh2's so I'm interested to know what gave the RS2E's the edge for you over the GH2's, for you to keep those instead? I've not had a chance to hear the RS2E's


I posted my thoughts here:  Grado Fan Club! | Page 3017 | Headphone Reviews and Discussion - Head-Fi.org (head-fi.org)


----------



## kmhaynes

VinMAC said:


> In the last few days I had to admit to myself that the current Grado models (possibly with the exception of the GS2000e, which I have not yet tested) are simply too dark for me in terms of sound. I know that I'm more of an exotic here with this preference, but that's how it is. I'll keep my GS1000i and the old RS2 because I just like the old Grado sound better (more high frequency energy and transparency). That's why I'm selling my GH2 and the RS2e. Both are as good as new. Bought at official grado dealers and only a few months old. If you are interested, please contact me.


Yes, I think with most of the 'e' series models, Grado has specifically toned down the treble spiking.  Many years ago I listened to an older SR325 and remember sort of getting what people meant when they said "ice picks in the ears!!"  But, about 6-8 months ago I had the 325e version for a couple of months and it was much more balanced.  Bass was still good but the treble was smoother and very nice.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Gippy said:


> The 50th anniversary limited-edition Gold SR325i released in 2003 is allegedly the holy grail of brightness. Might be overkill. Haven't heard it myself.


I have those, and I'm inclined to agree. The upper mids/  treble region is well detailed, clean and clear. Quite lovely at times. But no bass. I'll EQ the bass way up anytime I use them and even that only goes so far.


----------



## VinMAC

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I have those, and I'm inclined to agree. The upper mids/  treble region is well detailed, clean and clear. Quite lovely at times. But no bass. I'll EQ the bass way up anytime I use them and even that only goes so far.



thank you. Does anybody know also a wood grado with detailed treble and a minimum of bass?


----------



## funkymartyn

Gippy said:


> The 50th anniversary limited-edition Gold SR325i released in 2003 is allegedly the holy grail of brightness. Might be overkill. Haven't heard it myself.


Had mine when they came out , only with a not so wide head band . And for comfort stuck a senn HD 580  head foam on via velcro.  Playing them now with my old Sony mp3.  Sounds very good.  Wouldn't sell any off my 4 grado.


----------



## clundbe1

Hi. Finally pushed buy on the Hemp.. My big fetisj are limited Grados I guess🤷. Got cold sweat when realizing that they will stop selling them in near future.. Somebody should burn my mastercard😦.


----------



## frozenOx

Bernard23 said:


> Speaking of tonal balance, I've now got the Geekria version of the F pad. Sounds very similar, and is less irritating to wear so could be interesting alternative. I took some pics to compare the Grado F pad, the Geekria F pad (could also be the S pad with a hole in it), and the Geekria LL pads, which are somewhere between F and L stock pads.
> 
> EDIT: Phone added them in a random order, so pic 1 is stock F and Geekria F, 2 is side on F and Geekria LL, 3 is side on F and geekria F, last one is F and LL.
> They all feel different on the ear, and Flat >> L/LL is a noticeable change in tonal balance. As far as I can tell, they don't change the level of detail (other than any psychoacoustic effects of raised treble etc), not the pace or dynamic impact.



Flip the Geekria F pad so that the larger hole is over the driver. Then they're practically the same as the stock pads. These are what I use quite often just to keep the stock pads fresh.


----------



## Gippy (Feb 11, 2021)

VinMAC said:


> Does anybody know also a wood grado with detailed treble and a minimum of bass?



That's tough because wood typically mellows the sound when compared against the Prestige models. Other than the GS2000e which you mentioned earlier, you may want to try the White/WH1. I haven't heard it but the few reviews out there state it's very treble-forward.

The GH3's wooden cups are the smallest so there isn't much room for the bass to resonate. Ask Okrelayer about that one because I'm pretty sure he's the only owner of those in this thread lol.


----------



## Bernard23

Okrelayer said:


> Been loving the Hemp with music that isn‘t well produced, and it’s the perfect headphone to listen with when i get home from a busy day at work. It’s more laid back and relaxing as compared to the RS2e which I’ve been bringing out after dinner. Loving these two headphones


I'm becoming more tempted by having another brother or sister for the Hemps and 325e, and the RS2e is a scratch that's getting itchier. I also want to stop using my Hemps all of the time, as I'm afraid I'll kill them prematurely. How does the RS2e differ to hemp, I'm getting the impression that it's a more detailed precise sound, with a brighter treble (maybe close to the balance I have with Hemp + Geekria pads). My worry is they are too similar, and might as well get another pair of Hemps, or just save up and go further up the range.


----------



## Okrelayer

Bernard23 said:


> I'm becoming more tempted by having another brother or sister for the Hemps and 325e, and the RS2e is a scratch that's getting itchier. I also want to stop using my Hemps all of the time, as I'm afraid I'll kill them prematurely. How does the RS2e differ to hemp, I'm getting the impression that it's a more detailed precise sound, with a brighter treble (maybe close to the balance I have with Hemp + Geekria pads). My worry is they are too similar, and might as well get another pair of Hemps, or just save up and go further up the range.



I felt the RS2e was an absolutely perfect alternative to the Hemp! I didn’t think they were too similar personally. The RS2e was in many ways the ideal Grado sounding headphone, with the hemp being the more neutral/ some would say darker sister. While the RS2e didn’t work out for me due to the pads, i’ve been able to have the same effect with the GH3!


----------



## blackgreen15

Gippy said:


> That's tough because wood typically mellows the sound when compared against the Prestige models. Other than the GS2000e which you mentioned earlier, you may want to try the White/WH1. I haven't heard it but the few reviews out there state it's very treble-forward.
> 
> The GH3's wooden cups are the smallest so there isn't much room for the bass to resonate. Ask Okrelayer about that one because I'm pretty sure he's the only owner of those in this thread lol.


I second the White.  I have those.  They do have bass and it is actually very nice but small quantity.  Mids are awesome and treble screams.  Try them out with "it's getting better all the time" on Sgt Pepper and you know those high pitch guitar chords? They are almost hard to listen to.  I put Beautiful Audio leather pads on mine and it suddenly is very different, a lot of bass but still a lot of treble.  They are good both ways, it's really taste and gear synergy.


----------



## SoundGuru

Bernard23 said:


> Speaking of tonal balance, I've now got the Geekria version of the F pad. Sounds very similar, and is less irritating to wear so could be interesting alternative. I took some pics to compare the Grado F pad, the Geekria F pad (could also be the S pad with a hole in it), and the Geekria LL pads, which are somewhere between F and L stock pads.
> 
> EDIT: Phone added them in a random order, so pic 1 is stock F and Geekria F, 2 is side on F and Geekria LL, 3 is side on F and geekria F, last one is F and LL.
> They all feel different on the ear, and Flat >> L/LL is a noticeable change in tonal balance. As far as I can tell, they don't change the level of detail (other than any psychoacoustic effects of raised treble etc), not the pace or dynamic impact.



Grado sound is influenced so much by the pads. I also got the Geekria pads to try some pad rolling. There were four:

1) G cush alternative 
2) L cush alternative
3) LL size - this is the one in Bernards post 
4) S cush alternative with circle cut out 

Which ones are these flat pad alternatives? Using pads 1, 3 & 4 and the Grado bowls gives the RS2e much different sound profiles. 

I am interested to try the flat pads as they are a pretty neutral signature.

Grado's are tuned by ear by a man in his 50's so no wonder they are so bright! If you are are losing your hearing, Grados sound exciting for you, but ice picks for somebody younger.


----------



## blackgreen15

SoundGuru said:


> Grado's are tuned by ear by a man in his 50's so no wonder they are so bright! If you are are losing your hearing, Grados sound exciting for you, but ice picks for somebody younger.



haha, yes! I'm 55.


----------



## Roasty

Hey guys. How do you remove the gimbal from the gs3000e cups? Thinking of trying out the shipibo metal sets.


----------



## blackgreen15 (Feb 11, 2021)

These are from the ps2000e, I think the GS are the same.  That is a totally smooth screw head you have to vary carefully grip it in some pliers with duct tape wrapped around the jaws or some leather might even be better so as not to mess it up.  I got replacement from Grado because mine cracked so I don't know if shipibo gives you the screws


----------



## Roasty

blackgreen15 said:


> These are from the ps2000e, I think the GS are the same.  That is a totally smooth screw head you have to vary carefully grip it in some pliers with duct tape wrapped around the jaws or some leather might even be better so as not to mess it up.  I got replacement from Grado because mine cracked so I don't know if shipibo gives you the screws



Oh thanks so much!


----------



## joseph69

RedSnapper69 said:


> I just picked up a pair of GH1's to compliment my GH2's, which I got from the retailer you mentioned, a few months back...I was curious to see how the two compared. I don't think there is enough difference to justify keeping both, certainly not to my cloth ears  I'll spend a bit more time doing comparisons..but it's quite likely I'll keep one and sell the other.


I own both, the GH1 & GH2 (w.Grado G cushions) and too my ears there is definitely a difference to justify keeping them both.
Keep your GH2 for a while longer and do some some comparisons by listening to each for a couple of nights and hopefully you'll hear their differences.


----------



## VinMAC

blackgreen15 said:


> haha, yes! I'm 55.



Ah, that is it! It seems to be that I also need a grado for an old man - I am 52!

Other wood options besides GS2000e, White and WH1 with much treble energy? Older models are also welcome.


----------



## Bernard23

What DAC / amps are you guys using? I did a fair bit of research before I bought the Marantz, the sale price I found was a big factor of course. I had looked at the JDS labs EL stack II, various similarly priced options from Schiit (issue with availability here in the UK ruled them out) and Naim V1 DAC. Wondering if there is much* of an improvement with something like Chord Hugo TT2 or even the RME ADI 2?

*the usual caveats of relative value!


----------



## 534743

Bernard23 said:


> What DAC / amps are you guys using? I did a fair bit of research before I bought the Marantz, the sale price I found was a big factor of course. I had looked at the JDS labs EL stack II, various similarly priced options from Schiit (issue with availability here in the UK ruled them out) and Naim V1 DAC. Wondering if there is much* of an improvement with something like Chord Hugo TT2 or even the RME ADI 2?
> 
> *the usual caveats of relative value!



Chord Mojo! Very good!


----------



## blackgreen15 (Feb 12, 2021)

Bernard23 said:


> What DAC / amps are you guys using? I did a fair bit of research before I bought the Marantz, the sale price I found was a big factor of course. I had looked at the JDS labs EL stack II, various similarly priced options from Schiit (issue with availability here in the UK ruled them out) and Naim V1 DAC. Wondering if there is much* of an improvement with something like Chord Hugo TT2 or even the RME ADI 2?
> 
> *the usual caveats of relative value!


Two things that completely rock for my ps2000e and White (and actually nearly anything these are very versatile): 1. Dethonray Honey H1.  This is a mid-fi priced unit with TOTL sound it is absolutely sonically equal to my number 2 option which is Woo WA8.  That is really an apples to watermelon comparison though since the Woo is an impossible 3.5 hour battery life hot brick that is not at all pocketable and costs $1800.  I have a Mojo, and to me the Honey blows it completely out of the water in every respect.  I do love the Woo, though.  Tubes have a kind of harmonic depth and complexity that's hard to match.

One other option, (though a DAP) if you really like a detailed, forward and energetic sound, Dethonray DTR.  There are several really good reviews of both the DTR and the Honey, I think Headfonia has them listed as "best gear" options.  Also threads here on Head Fi.


----------



## Stevko

Hi!

Buyed my first amp/headset late 2014.

Have tried different headphones.

Today I have Grado 225E, and Schiit modi 3 + magni 3.



Consider too Upgrade my Grados. Cause I like the sound. 

Is rs2E a good option?listen too different Music.

Folk,rock,vocal,metal…

I also miss a portabel amp.

Anybody tried Schiit Hel With Grado?


----------



## elvergun

Stevko said:


> Is rs2E a good option?listen too different Music.
> 
> Folk,rock,vocal,metal…



Yes.

Yes,yes,yes,yes...


----------



## ajm87

Is there a big difference between the RS2 and the RS1? im thinking about either trading my PS500E for one of those or selling them to buy a pair.


----------



## Gippy

ajm87 said:


> Is there a big difference between the RS2 and the RS1?



There are many variants of the RS1 and they all sound a bit different. There's a detailed guide here.


----------



## ajm87

How do the more recent RS1s compare to the RS2? im wondering which is warmer/Laid back?


----------



## clundbe1

Bernard23 said:


> What DAC / amps are you guys using? I did a fair bit of research before I bought the Marantz, the sale price I found was a big factor of course. I had looked at the JDS labs EL stack II, various similarly priced options from Schiit (issue with availability here in the UK ruled them out) and Naim V1 DAC. Wondering if there is much* of an improvement with something like Chord Hugo TT2 or even the RME ADI 2?
> 
> *the usual caveats of relative value!


For portable I use RHA L1. Very happy with that. Having EQ and brings the level a step higher. Station, xcan v3 modded by rockgrotto floyd.


----------



## Stevko

Has anyone tried marantz headphone output with grado?

https://www.marantz.com/en-us/product/cd-players/cd6007


----------



## funkymartyn

Stevko said:


> Has anyone tried marantz headphone output with grado?
> 
> https://www.marantz.com/en-us/product/cd-players/cd6007


The marantz headphone output is not bad quality.  And all grado are low ohms. Easy to run.     You should be fine...Or you could also add a proper headphone amp instead.


----------



## Stevko

funkymartyn said:


> The marantz headphone output is not bad quality.  And all grado are low ohms. Easy to run.     You should be fine...Or you could also add a proper headphone amp instead.


Have sold both my beyer 250ohm.now I only have my grado. make amp choice easier. Considering schiit hel,dragonfly,ifi and mojo


----------



## ajm87

Stevko said:


> Have sold both my beyer 250ohm.now I only have my grado. make amp choice easier. Considering schiit hel,dragonfly,ifi and mojo


Ifi Zen Dac is a great option


----------



## ajm87

Has any one compared the RS1E to the Hemp?


----------



## Bernard23

Stevko said:


> Has anyone tried marantz headphone output with grado?
> 
> https://www.marantz.com/en-us/product/cd-players/cd6007


Er, yes. Though not your device.


----------



## Bernard23 (Feb 12, 2021)

Listening to a generic (though brilliant) blues rock backing track, and some familiar songs like Porcupine Tree Fear of a Blank Planet on my 325e and I forget how good these phones are. The Hemps are in their box tonight, cos these things are rock monsters. I'm still amazed at things like drum dynamics, the sheer power and speed are so well conveyed. A cymbal smashed next to you is going to hurt, but never confusing volume with harshness. I keep turning these things up until it's close to the real SPL of a drum kit in my lounge, ie loud. They just come alive!


----------



## Okrelayer

So before i close the window of upgrades for the foreseeable future, i might as well look into a DAC/Amp. I currently use my IPad with the USB C to 3.5 headphone adapter. Would I benefit from getting a proper dac/and or amp? Or is this set up fine for the two Grados I own (GH3, Hemp.) Thanks guys!


----------



## blackgreen15 (Feb 13, 2021)

Okrelayer said:


> So before i close the window of upgrades for the foreseeable future, i might as well look into a DAC/Amp. I currently use my IPad with the USB C to 3.5 headphone adapter. Would I benefit from getting a proper dac/and or amp? Or is this set up fine for the two Grados I own (GH3, Hemp.) Thanks guys!


A good dac/amp can make a ton of difference.  Grados don't need a lot of power but they are very sensitive and responsive.  Never had an iPad, but I have used headphones and iems straight out of my macbook air and the sound is no where near as good as even the most basic little amp/dac.  I you want something that won't break the bank to try out this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B084JHWR2T/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 it is acually really nice for the price and I used to use it straight out of my phone.  You keep your iPad as the source (transport, actually.  I think you need a little apple camera adapter dongle or something, for android you need an OTG adapter).  I have a dragonfly cobalt which is twice as much and I like this better because it has a volume right on it.  There are so many of these little dongle type amp/dacs around now, lotoo has one I think that people say is really nice.

That said, you can get a used Chord Mojo around 300 or so many other things in that range.  I am pretty sure you will be extremely happy if you have yet to try one.  It is kind of opening Pandora's box though.  Fair warning.


----------



## kmhaynes

Okrelayer said:


> So before i close the window of upgrades for the foreseeable future, i might as well look into a DAC/Amp. I currently use my IPad with the USB C to 3.5 headphone adapter. Would I benefit from getting a proper dac/and or amp? Or is this set up fine for the two Grados I own (GH3, Hemp.) Thanks guys!


There are several amps for under $200, and close to $100 that will give you a better sounding Grado -- I wouldn't say "a ton of difference," but noticeable enough.  I have the Monolith Liquid Spark (plenty of power for Grado's), but also considered the iFi Hip DAC/Amp, Little Bear B4, and Fiio Q11.


----------



## CJG888

The classic choice always was (and probably still is) the Little Dot 1+. Just add some Mullard CV4010 tubes and try some alternative opamps, until you get the sound you want.


----------



## CJG888

That is as a pure desktop amp, of course (but decent USB DACs are not expensive these days).


----------



## Stevko

Gonna buy a portabel amp.
Is dragonfly good enough?
Many says dragonfly don’t measure well.
Other love it


----------



## rasmushorn (Feb 13, 2021)

ajm87 said:


> Has any one compared the RS1E to the Hemp?



I only had the Hemp for two days but first impression is that the two are very different:

Soundstage size sideways: RS1e >  Hemp > SR225e
Soundstage size front- backwards: RS1e > SR225e > Hemp
Slam/Punch/dynamics when needed: Hemp > SR225e > RS1e
In-your-face sound (that I used to LOVE with SR325 - Kings of in-your-face slam and punch): Hemp > SR225e > RS1e
Lovely edgy Grado-treble: SR225e > RS1e > Hemp (for some people this would probably be the other way around)
Skull-rattling deep bass: Hemp > SR225e > RS1e
Musical atmosphere - ability to draw you into the music: Hemp > RS1e > SR225e (This was a big surprise to me!!! but a BIG win for the Hemps inspite of the lack of soundstage!)

The sound in the Hemps are very calm and rock-solid. Instruments are played with ease but also SUPER controlled. My fear that they were too dark sounding has been put to shame. No brain-burn in required to appreciate them right out of the box.

From the Grado's that have passed by me over the years (PS500, RS1i, RS2, HF-1, SR325, GS1000, SR225e, RS1e) I can see now that the Hemps will not just be a FOTM-headphone from Grado but will stay among their TOP-products in the entire history of that company. A BIG hit!! So happy I got my hands on a pair before they are discontinued. The marketing-gimmick turned me off to begin with. Not that I have anything against the Hemp-plant or what it has to offer, but since I thought it was more a gimmick-headphone than a truly high-end window into the music.

A question: Are there serial-numbers on anyones Hemps (hidden somewhere)?

EDIT: OH and I forgot to mention another important thing:
Wearing comfort: Hemp > RS1e/SR225e


----------



## SoundGuru (Feb 13, 2021)

Okrelayer said:


> So before i close the window of upgrades for the foreseeable future, i might as well look into a DAC/Amp. I currently use my IPad with the USB C to 3.5 headphone adapter. Would I benefit from getting a proper dac/and or amp? Or is this set up fine for the two Grados I own (GH3, Hemp.) Thanks guys!



Some thoughts I have on using Grado's with amps.

IMO Amps & DACS will improve the sound quality. Comparing the Grado's from using my phone, or my desktop setup (which is using a Topping E30 DAC into a JDS Labs Atom) is a big difference. Using the amp the bass is much more full with improved slam, even using the bowl pads. Its not about volume, its about quality of signal (less noise). Both the E30 & Atom measure very well, and this combination provides clean & neutral sound. With this setup you can listen to lower volumes as well without compromising on sound quality.

Using a DAC you are getting a cleaner source. I wouldn't bother with a USB Dragonfly setup. This cant compete with a DAC/Amp stack. The E30 & the Atom are probably cheaper than the new Cobalt.

Tubes are interesting but that opens a Pandora's box with tube rolling etc... I like Grado's with solid state as the speed and energy is great, and that is a trade off when it comes to using tubes (well not all tubes but the ones I have used).


----------



## Gippy

rasmushorn said:


> A question: Are there serial-numbers on anyones Hemps (hidden somewhere)?



Should be engraved on the inner side of the right rodblock.


----------



## funkymartyn

Sorry to butt in on the longest ever grado thread, and the Hemp love......lol. 
Can somebody lead me to a post (hopefully not to long) .....or let me know about the SR225i. SR225. SR225e.
I would like to know .....what do they terminate in  the large or small tip.
What colour drivers are they supposed to be. 
And what supposed to be on the  buttons  ( e) (I )  just  225. Etc 
Trying to now work out what mine are  lol.   Thought I had a ( e )  version. ?????   But now think mine are  ( I ) 

Mine say. Sr225  on buttons ,  red drivers , and the large termination tip.  Fat cable.
I'm sure they came in the small  blue box ,  Need to find it .    Thanks in advance....


----------



## TooFrank

elvergun said:


> You will hear more than a 2% improvement, IMO.   That was my experience when I went from the SR60i to the RS2e.     I had owned almost all the SR series models over the years, so I was not a newbie to the Grado signature.   I was blown away by how much better the RS2e sounded to my ears.


FWIW: I can only echo that, though I went from SR80i (over a RS2i) to the GH2, noticeable upgrade. However, between GH2 and Hemp, we are more talking about different spices on a delicate dish...


----------



## elvergun

TooFrank said:


> FWIW: I can only echo that, though I went from SR80i (over a RS2i) to the GH2, noticeable upgrade. However, between GH2 and Hemp, we are more talking about different spices on a delicate dish...



Yeah, you do get to that 2% when comparing the limited editions and the RS series.   And it is more a 2% difference rather than improvement between the different models.


----------



## Gippy

funkymartyn said:


> Mine say. Sr225 on buttons , red drivers , and the large termination tip. Fat cable.



You have an SR225i with the SR225e drivers. Grado did that in their final production batches.


----------



## Stevko

How many different grado driver is there?
Are they produced by them self?


----------



## god-bluff

funkymartyn said:


> Had mine when they came out , only with a not so wide head band . And for comfort stuck a senn HD 580  head foam on via velcro.  Playing them now with my old Sony mp3.  Sounds very good.  Wouldn't sell any off my 4 grado.


I have the same model Walkman (actually the lowly 2gb ?!? A814 now) and also the later A15. One of the huge advantages of Grados compared to orher 'high end' headphones is their ease of driving and low volume clarity. My RS2e sounds really dynamic with my Sony A15 and I think this little player produces at least 80 % of the Grado's potential.  Compare to my HD600, they sound pretty pathetic;  maybe 50% max of their ability with the Sony.


----------



## god-bluff (Feb 13, 2021)

paraphernalia said:


> Chord Mojo! Very good!


I bought the Mojo again specifically for my Grado RS2e with high hopes. Maybe my mid 50s ears have deteriorated more than i thought but the Mojo Majic is missing this time. I actually think I narrowly prefer the Graham Slee Bitzie  with my Grados and certainly with high impedence headphones. It does not have the detail retreival or anything like the power of a Mojo but still sounds effortlesly smooth and open. It drives headphones with more authority and the headphones simply disappear. Very natrural and 'analogue' (Sorry. My descriptions of sound leave much to be desired and not veerry technical?!?)

Its very crude in comparison and massively over priced if bought new, but has the advantages of a nice & proper rotary analogue volume control, option of a full size headphone socket and USB power( less versatile but no battery issues)


----------



## ACOC0NUT

rasmushorn said:


> A question: Are there serial-numbers on anyones Hemps (hidden somewhere)



Mine never had a serial number. I looked on the rod blocks (before I replaced them) and under the pads. There's not anything I can see inside the cups either. It seems they didn't put a serial number on every pair. 

Also, I pre-ordered mine, so they would be a very early one. Did you buy new or used? Maybe it's just the earliest ones without numbers if you bought used.


----------



## funkymartyn

Gippy said:


> You have an SR225i with the SR225e drivers. Grado did that in their final production batches.


Gippy thanks for the info.  Looks like I have a mixed bunch . A normal Sr60.  ( my first )  my Sr 325i gold with a different leather head band , not as wide. And with thinner cables with 1/4 large tip.   Then this Sr 225i  (e )  with 1/4 large tip.   And my new Rs2e  with the small tip 3.5mm


----------



## blaked

Gippy said:


> You have an SR225i with the SR225e drivers. Grado did that in their final production batches.



This has me wondering about my SR125 and what kind of a hybrid it is now. I bought them way back around 1999, but last year I had them serviced because a transducer went out. I'm certain the cable that came back is thicker than the original (and matches my SR225e). I'm wondering if they just re-cabled it or swapped anything else. I'm assuming it has the same drivers, because one side always sounded very slightly quieter than the other, and that imbalance is still present. But how would I tell?


----------



## Gippy (Feb 13, 2021)

There wouldn't be a logical reason for Grado to keep legacy parts. People who wanted the HP1000 serviced had to ship it to Joseph Grado, not Grado Labs. And Joseph Grado eventually ran out of spare HP1000 drivers.

This also adds a risk factor to every limited edition model. Perhaps 10 years from now, they won't have any spare Hemp drivers.


----------



## Stevko

Is Topping L30 ok with grado?
Or will it sound too clean and clinical?


----------



## Rebel Chris

Gippy said:


> This also adds a risk factor to every limited edition model. Perhaps 10 years from now, they won't have any spare Hemp drivers


10 years is oke, isn't? Pro-ject keeps inventory for 20 years, but 20 year is acceptional long.


----------



## 534743

So, i have an RS2e and a PS500e. Grados all sound *more or less* similar, give or take some bass and some treble. What other Grado would i need to look into to get something really different?


----------



## ajm87

paraphernalia said:


> So, i have an RS2e and a PS500e. Grados all sound *more or less* similar, give or take some bass and some treble. What other Grado would i need to look into to get something really different?


How would you compare the rs2 and ps500? I'm looking into the rs2 and the rs1


----------



## 534743

ajm87 said:


> How would you compare the rs2 and ps500? I'm looking into the rs2 and the rs1



RS2e and PS500e! 

RS2e has more treble and so details can be spotted more easily. PS500e has more bass and "more body". So the 500e is shifted down a notch. It depends on the sound material which of them sounds better.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

So I'm hearing a ton of really good things about the Hemp and I'm getting a lot of bonus money from work next week so... are they fairly easy to drive? Tube amp necessary?


----------



## ajm87

SomeGuyDude said:


> So I'm hearing a ton of really good things about the Hemp and I'm getting a lot of bonus money from work next week so... are they fairly easy to drive? Tube amp necessary?


All Grados are easy to drive. But a tube amp does bring out some nice dynamics and warmth. Amp and dac set up will bring out the best in headphones.


----------



## AudioJunkie

paraphernalia said:


> So, i have an RS2e and a PS500e. Grados all sound *more or less* similar, give or take some bass and some treble. What other Grado would i need to look into to get something really different?



The over-ear Grados, Statement Series and PS1000e and PS2000e sound pretty different to the on-ear models.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

ajm87 said:


> All Grados are easy to drive. But a tube amp does bring out some nice dynamics and warmth. Amp and dac set up will bring out the best in headphones.



For sure, I just wondered if any owners felt a "colored" amp was especially necessary. I have a few amps and DACs lying around.


----------



## ESL-1

The Hemp is easy to drive and like many Grados often likes tubes driving them.  They also work well with a lot of solid state and hybrids.   You can combine some real good sound without going over high in price at all.   Mine works well with my hybrid Schiit Lyr, Maple Audio Mad Ears HD+ full tube, HeadAmp Gilmore Lite mk2, original Cavalli Liquid Carbon, hybrid ALO PanAmp stack and the ALO hybrid Continental v5.

You will have good fun breaking them in.  Very good value.


----------



## Okrelayer

Hemp sounds great right out of my 9 dollar usb c adapter for my iPad! Getting a Schiit Stack later this week, excited to see how it pairs


----------



## AudioJunkie

paraphernalia said:


> RS2e and PS500e!
> 
> RS2e has more treble and so details can be spotted more easily. PS500e has more bass and "more body". So the 500e is shifted down a notch. It depends on the sound material which of them sounds better.



If you use the TTVJ deluxe flats on the RS2e its sounds fairly similar to PS500 IMO, quite warm and full-bodied but still faster and more aggressive sounding.


----------



## ajm87

AudioJunkie said:


> If you use the TTVJ deluxe flats on the RS2e its sounds fairly similar to PS500 IMO, quite warm and full-bodied but still faster and more aggressive sounding.


Hmm I'm thinking of going twords the rs2. I have the PS500e maybe I'll see if I can find someone to do a trade.


----------



## AudioJunkie

ajm87 said:


> Hmm I'm thinking of going twords the rs2. I have the PS500e maybe I'll see if I can find someone to do a trade.



I just got the RS2e a couple of weeks ago and I'm really enjoying them! I don't have the PS500e but I have the PS500 and I prefer the RS2e with flat pads. Warm and rich sounding but still very fast, aggressive and fun sounding. PS500 is more laid back and not as fun sounding. Also best bass I've ever heard on a Grado so far. They also sound great with the stock bowl pads if you prefer a slightly brighter, leaner sound.


----------



## schoolpizza (Feb 15, 2021)

Can you guys help me understand why a dac and/or amp would be a good thing?

I'm fairly new to the headphone world but I've played guitar for years and tube amps rule that arena for the specific signature they add to the sound (the science of which is rather complex). So I can imagine how a tube amp might liven up the signal before reaching your headphones. But I'm noticing that most headphone amps seem to be solid state. So how are these improving the sound in any way, other than making it louder? 

Same question about dacs... how is an expensive standalone dac superior to the device inside my phone? Does it have to do with how accurately the digital stream is converted into sound waves?  The sound output accuracy of phones and computers doesn't seem like a "spec" anyone cares about, so I'm really confused as to why a separate dac is desirable at all..

I only have the GW100s so far, which I believe essentially have an onboard dac bypassing the one in the device. So a separate dac or amp are out of the picture entirely unless I use them wired right?  I love the sound as is, I'm just wondering how this stuff works. As I explore the headphone world I am seeing tons of articles with subjective claims (warmer, richer, more dynamic!) and sales pitches for various pricey devices without much logical support.


----------



## 534743

AudioJunkie said:


> If you use the TTVJ deluxe flats on the RS2e its sounds fairly similar to PS500 IMO, quite warm and full-bodied but still faster and more aggressive sounding.



I can confirm that. Although this combination lacks a little bit in treble it is fun to listen to.


----------



## Bernard23

schoolpizza said:


> Can you guys help me understand why a dac and/or amp would be a good thing?
> 
> I'm fairly new to the headphone world but I've played guitar for years and tube amps rule that arena for the specific signature they add to the sound (the science of which is rather complex). So I can imagine how a tube amp might liven up the signal before reaching your headphones. But I'm noticing that most headphone amps seem to be solid state. So how are these improving the sound in any way, other than making it louder?
> 
> ...


The thing to bear in mind is that many guitar players want distortion from their amp, and tube distortion is harmonic, whereas SS is pretty ugly. Hifi is about no distortion, so a transistor amp is generally going to give good results, though valve amps have their place, but are generally not considered tonally neutral.
There are lots of reasons why a stand alone dac is better than the one in your phone, others in this forum will have a better technical understanding, but one important thing to bear in mind is that its a challenge of the timing of data. The clocks in your phone and accuracy of the timing of the data into and out of the dac won't be particularly sophisticated, which leads to various kinds of distortion to the output audio signal.


----------



## Bernard23

paraphernalia said:


> I can confirm that. Although this combination lacks a little bit in treble it is fun to listen to.


How does the RS2e + TTVJ flat pads compare to Hemp with its stock flat pads?


----------



## Stevko

schoolpizza said:


> Can you guys help me understand why a dac and/or amp would be a good thing?
> 
> I'm fairly new to the headphone world but I've played guitar for years and tube amps rule that arena for the specific signature they add to the sound (the science of which is rather complex). So I can imagine how a tube amp might liven up the signal before reaching your headphones. But I'm noticing that most headphone amps seem to be solid state. So how are these improving the sound in any way, other than making it louder?
> 
> ...


dont need for dac/amp with wireless. GW100 sounds best wireless.

GRADO GW100 _(Z Reviews)_ The Best Grado. PERIOD - YouTube


----------



## 534743 (Feb 15, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## 534743 (Feb 15, 2021)

Bernard23 said:


> How does the RS2e + TTVJ flat pads compare to Hemp with its stock flat pads?



I don't have the Hemp. But from what i read about it and from what i hear from the RS2e and flat pads i think this could be a similar experience. As i said, i think there is not enough treble for my liking with this combination. It depends on your sound material and taste though. What i can say is that i find the flat pads uncomfortable for my ears. That's a reason why i won't get a Hemp.


----------



## knopi

ESL-1 said:


> Mine works well with my hybrid Schiit Lyr, Maple Audio Mad Ears HD+ full tube, HeadAmp Gilmore Lite mk2, original Cavalli Liquid Carbon, hybrid ALO PanAmp stack and the ALO hybrid Continental v5..


I remember in past that Mad Ears had legendary status with Grado. How do you feel difference with Grado between Mad Ears and your lower price amps like Lyr etc..?


----------



## Bernard23

paraphernalia said:


> I don't have the Hemp. But from what i read about it and from what i hear from the RS2e and flat pads i think this could be a similar experience. As i said, i think there is not enough treble for my liking with this combination. It depends on your sound material and taste though. What i can say is that i find the flat pads uncomfortable for my ears. That's a reason why i won't get a Hemp.


This is what I suspect. Put L pads on the Hemp and you've got the RS2e, and likewise vice versa with flat pads. 
I think if I'm going to invest in another pair of Grados, it will be in something that is a step up from hemp / RS2e. Not sure what that is though!


----------



## carboncopy

Bernard23 said:


> This is what I suspect. Put L pads on the Hemp and you've got the RS2e, and likewise vice versa with flat pads.
> I think if I'm going to invest in another pair of Grados, it will be in something that is a step up from hemp / RS2e. Not sure what that is though!



HEMP with L pads are not RS2e. They have different membran tuning.


----------



## 534743

carboncopy said:


> HEMP with L pads are not RS2e. They have different membran tuning.



I guess Hemps with L pads should have more treble energy to offset the flat pads.


----------



## 534743

Bernard23 said:


> I think if I'm going to invest in another pair of Grados, it will be in something that is a step up from hemp / RS2e. Not sure what that is though!



The price is the limit i guess. The PSs seem to be very heavy. So a GS3000?


----------



## Bernard23

carboncopy said:


> HEMP with L pads are not RS2e. They have different membran tuning.


I get that, just thinking that the differences between them are diminshed even more, given also that the concensus is that both units are comparable quality. I'm not convinced the differences are big enough to warrant spending another £400+


----------



## schoolpizza (Feb 15, 2021)

Bernard23 said:


> The clocks in your phone and accuracy of the timing of the data into and out of the dac won't be particularly sophisticated, which leads to various kinds of distortion to the output audio signal.





paraphernalia said:


> There is a threshold when a 0 turns into a 1. And there are electrical waves and impulses all around us. And then every bit has to arrive in the DAC on time. There is no second chance to reread the data as the music is streamed.
> 
> Even if you don't subscribe to all this, try out some cheaper DACs, amps and cables and you will see... hear what i mean.



Thanks for the info. I really did assume that digital music was a fully binary process, in other words if I'm hearing the music, it must be playing properly. I would have assumed that if even one bit got lost due to bad timing or interference that some error would pop up to tell me. I mean that's how computers usually work. I guess once the signal goes analog it's out of the computer's "hands" so to speak?

Is there a way to analyze the purity or accuracy of your DA conversion or amplification stages?.. i.e. so you could compare your phone's performance to an outboard rig?

Also- if I'm just listening to 320kbps mp3s, are a separate dac and amp still going to make a big difference? In other words, it seems like the weakest link in my signal chain could be the source itself instead of the generic dac and amp in the phone. What is the minimum source quality where outboard gear should be considered?

Thinking about this really opens a can of worms. I guess I need some wired grados, outboard dac/amp, and some lossless flac source files to really hear what I'm missing... if anything.


----------



## Stevko

16-Bit 44.1 cd-quality


----------



## 534743 (Feb 15, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## Bernard23

schoolpizza said:


> Thanks for the info. I really did assume that digital music was a fully binary process, in other words if I'm hearing the music, it must be playing properly. I would have assumed that if even one bit got lost due to bad timing or interference that some error would pop up to tell me. I mean that's how computers usually work. I guess once the signal goes analog it's out of the computer's "hands" so to speak?
> 
> Is there a way to analyze the purity or accuracy of your DA conversion or amplification stages?.. i.e. so you could compare your phone's performance to an outboard rig?
> 
> ...


It's worth asking Dr Google on the topic of Jitter, which is the nemesis of digital audio if not controlled. The other thing to bear in mind are the implementation of the filters, as there is no one perfect solution, there are compromises whichever strategy is adopted. The filters all introduce some kind of undesirable artefact that can impact negatively on SQ. USB connections are also not impervious to ground loops, so input circuit design and earthing paths are critical. Thus not all DACs are born equal!


----------



## jshaevitz

paraphernalia said:


> There is a threshold when a 0 turns into a 1



This is misleading and does not effect the DA process or the final output analog signal. While technically correct, indeed there are thresholds used to separate 0/1, the process is synced to a clock and the signal is never read out at anything like 0.5V.


----------



## 534743 (Feb 15, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## jshaevitz

paraphernalia said:


> Yes but if you have other electrical signals on the cable then a 0 could become a 1.


This essentially never happens.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

jshaevitz said:


> This essentially never happens.



Hush, you're making it harder for the snake oil salesmen.


----------



## 534743

jshaevitz said:


> This essentially never happens.



Then you explain me why different digital cables sound different.


----------



## 534743

SomeGuyDude said:


> Hush, you're making it harder for the snake oil salesmen.



I am not selling anything here.


----------



## Bernard23

jshaevitz said:


> This essentially never happens.



From what I understand, the data from the output device to the DAC is dependent on specific changes in voltage wrt to time. The interconnect therefore has an influence on that process, however small (and debatably audible, from memory I recall that very long cable runs could start to introduce jitter), but this is probably into the realm of quantum gravity levels of philosophy. Personally I can't hear differences between streaming sources (providing they are correctly configured), let alone the quality of the USB cable interconnect that I use.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

The idea of a USB cable making an audible difference is like saying you need to play mp3s a few times to make the data settle.


----------



## Bernard23

SomeGuyDude said:


> The idea of a USB cable making an audible difference is like saying you need to play mp3s a few times to make the data settle.


I'm inclined to agree with you, but haven't seen any data to prove either supposition. That's the problem with home audio, no one actually bothers to conduct a reliable test.

I've spent that last hour or so reading through some ASR threads on ASIO v WASAPI in an attempt to make a more informed DAC purchase, but even there I can't find any data on a comparison of blind A/B to device output properties. I probably haven't looked hard enough.


----------



## jshaevitz

Bernard23 said:


> I'm inclined to agree with you, but haven't seen any data to prove either supposition. That's the problem with home audio, no one actually bothers to conduct a reliable test.



Here is a test of USB cables: http://archimago.blogspot.com/2013/04/measurements-usb-cables-for-dacs.html


----------



## ESL-1

534743 said:


> I don't have the Hemp. But from what i read about it and from what i hear from the RS2e and flat pads i think this could be a similar experience. As i said, i think there is not enough treble for my liking with this combination. It depends on your sound material and taste though. What i can say is that i find the flat pads uncomfortable for my ears. That's a reason why i won't get a Hemp.



Comfort & Grados is an often discussed topic here on the forum.  First and foremost, sound performance & comfort with any headphone is a personal cosideration.  
That said I have been surprised over the years how many times I find out that the user does not do any adjusting to get both the best sound and best comfort.  With Grados in particular it is actually easier than most.   Careful strategic bending of the head strap for more or less pressure to your ears is often the biggest influence.  Quite often just making sure the pressure is not part of the problem you should bend the top band carefully and slowly in or out (depending) and then try the fit.  I usually find many people keep them too tight.  Just a little less tight but secure in that pressure can work miracles in perceived comfort without any sonic loss.  When I wear the Hemp I barely feel it on my head and that little less pressure to properly fit my head pretty much removes any possible issues with the feel of the pad on my ear.  With that same approach in mind my much heavier TOTL PS2000e is quite comfortable to me and can be listened to for long music sessions with no ill effect.  Due to the heavier weight in this comparison you may not want to do any crazy gyrations mimicking dancing.   They are more of a sit back, be comfortable and enjoy.

As always, YMMV.  Any questions, please reach out.  I have had many Grados through the years and have never had any issues.  I still have a lot of Grados.

Enjoy.......


----------



## Luckyleo

Bernard23 said:


> I'm inclined to agree with you, but haven't seen any data to prove either supposition. That's the problem with home audio, no one actually bothers to conduct a reliable test.
> 
> I've spent that last hour or so reading through some ASR threads on ASIO v WASAPI in an attempt to make a more informed DAC purchase, but even there I can't find any data on a comparison of blind A/B to device output properties. I probably haven't looked hard enough.


I would suggest you visit Schiit.com and read up on their proprietary Unison USB.  They discuss why there are differences


----------



## Bernard23 (Feb 15, 2021)

Luckyleo said:


> I would suggest you visit Schiit.com and read up on their proprietary Unison USB.  They discuss why there are differences


PYST 😅😅👌
Damn, I was hoping to find some superconducting graphene directional replacement cables for my Hemps....


----------



## Bernard23

jshaevitz said:


> Here is a test of USB cables: http://archimago.blogspot.com/2013/04/measurements-usb-cables-for-dacs.html


That's interesting, and unsurprising, but....one test on gear that none of us know is properly calibrated, certified etc etc. Plus no blind listening; the implication is the assumption is made that every factor has been identified and measured. Compelling, but probably not conclusive. 
Disclaimer: I cannot detect any difference, I don't believe they make any difference, in fact I think the amount of beer I drink has a more profound effect of the SQ of my system than most audiophile system optimisation tips; just arguing the principle of scientific research.


----------



## clundbe1

Who bother about this grado or that grado? Buy them all is my neardy...... Happy easter folks!


----------



## jshaevitz

Bernard23 said:


> That's interesting, and unsurprising, but....one test on gear that none of us know is properly calibrated, certified etc etc. Plus no blind listening; the implication is the assumption is made that every factor has been identified and measured. Compelling, but probably not conclusive.
> Disclaimer: I cannot detect any difference, I don't believe they make any difference, in fact I think the amount of beer I drink has a more profound effect of the SQ of my system than most audiophile system optimisation tips; just arguing the principle of scientific research.


Huh? The DAC takes in the digital input (0s and 1s). This study shows that the digital signal coming in doesn't depend on the cable. You don't need blind tests etc, there is provably no difference in the digital string of bits coming into the DAC. If you really thought USB cables had errors like this then all of your USB devices would do crazy things--which they don't, ever. Wired digital signal transmission at bandwidths far far exceeding anything in the audio realm was solved long ago. Please stop misleading people.


----------



## Bernard23 (Feb 15, 2021)

jshaevitz said:


> Huh? The DAC takes in the digital input (0s and 1s). This study shows that the digital signal coming in doesn't depend on the cable. You don't need blind tests etc, there is provably no difference in the digital string of bits coming into the DAC. If you really thought USB cables had errors like this then all of your USB devices would do crazy things--which they don't, ever. Wired digital signal transmission at bandwidths far far exceeding anything in the audio realm was solved long ago. Please stop misleading people.


I'm not misleading anyone! Just an open mind, plus your sort of missing my point, and assuming an argument I've not actually made, but never mind.


----------



## maggiesbrother

schoolpizza said:


> Thanks for the info. I really did assume that digital music was a fully binary process, in other words if I'm hearing the music, it must be playing properly. I would have assumed that if even one bit got lost due to bad timing or interference that some error would pop up to tell me. I mean that's how computers usually work. I guess once the signal goes analog it's out of the computer's "hands" so to speak?
> 
> Is there a way to analyze the purity or accuracy of your DA conversion or amplification stages?.. i.e. so you could compare your phone's performance to an outboard rig?
> 
> ...


If you’re looking to get an inexpensive DAC/amp combo, I’d recommend the ifi Zen. Not a huge investment but one I’ve found favorable results with in terms of listening (qualitative, not quantitative). This was one of the inexpensive all-in-ones I was impressed with. I found the CTH + SDAC to be a step up with with grados and others, but think ifi Zen may be worth checking out.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Luckyleo said:


> I would suggest you visit Schiit.com and read up on their proprietary Unison USB.  They discuss why there are differences



I hopped over there and read, and the biggest takeaway I got was "these guys are really good at jargon to justify selling something you don't need."

I feel like a lot of audiophiles are more about the tinkering than the audio itself. They're always looking for something else that can be messed with, a new piece of equipment to buy or a modification to make.



Bernard23 said:


> That's the problem with home audio, no one actually bothers to conduct a reliable test.



They do, but a lot of companies have a vested interest in the placebo so they'll keep insisting this or that makes a big ol' audible difference. Moreover, people will often just refuse to accept test results. I'm reminded of the several ABX tests I've seen on cables, compression codecs, and burn-in that showed all of that is hokum but you still get people _insisting_ that they can clearly hear a difference and that headphones undergo some sonic change after X hours.


----------



## donlin

534743 said:


> I guess Hemps with L pads should have more treble energy to offset the flat pads.


The Hemp with L pads will offset everything that’s wonderful about the hemp with flats.


----------



## ACOC0NUT

Speaking of pad swapping the Hemps, I recently tried these geekria G-cush pads on my Hemps. They are actually rather good. They add a bit of treble energy without totally losing the bass. The bass is less, but still pretty well extended (for a Grado). Sadly the upper-bass/lower-mid warmth is lost, which is my favorite part of the Hemps. I can still recommend these if you want more treble from the Hemps and also want the more over-ear fit since they do sound good, just different than stock flats.


----------



## Stevko

schiit and grado works great.
see my signature


----------



## Stevko

are there any shop in US that ships internationally  ?
Amazon has some grado...
other?


----------



## Rebel Chris

Don't buy on amazon. Here in Holland you can buy from local stores online. I bought a couple of grado's in Den Mark also.


----------



## Stevko (Feb 16, 2021)

Im not in eu. Are there vat on headphones in Netherland? maybe the store can exclude Netherland vat? What store have you shoped from?
I must pay vat and fees

edit:

Grado Hemp from Amazon will cost me 455euro incl vat and freight


----------



## Bernard23

SomeGuyDude said:


> They do, but a lot of companies have a vested interest in the placebo so they'll keep insisting this or that makes a big ol' audible difference. Moreover, people will often just refuse to accept test results. I'm reminded of the several ABX tests I've seen on cables, compression codecs, and burn-in that showed all of that is hokum but you still get people _insisting_ that they can clearly hear a difference and that headphones undergo some sonic change after X hours.


Well, you wouldn't expect the purveyors of snake oil to go out of their way to prove it was just that, my disappointment is that the media won't ever do this, ever since Linn told everyone in the 70s that measurements and data were not the answer. You've only got to spend ten minutes in the WHF forums to realise it's still a huge business opportunity.


----------



## Rebel Chris

This youtube Clip let you hear what powerfiltering can do. Yes there is a lot of snake oil. Also the holly grail doesn't exist. 

Everybody has to find out for them self. It's a matter of taste. I like cheap hotdogs and expensive beef.


----------



## Okrelayer (Feb 16, 2021)

So I pulled the trigger on the magni 3+/ modi 3 (schiit stack.) to complement my GH3/ Hemp. What should I expect in regards to improvements over my usb c iPad dongle or MacBook headphone jack?

I notice subtle differences in the sound between those two devices. I think the dongle is a little smoother but more congested sounding, MacBook is wider, cleaner, more sub bass but can be a bit too bright with the gh3. It seems the schiit stack is a good pairing for Grado headphones, in that Grado even recommends them. I guess I’m just worried that they might resemble the MacBook, and the MacBook while being “better” than the iPad dongle in terms of sounding more open it makes the relatively warm GH3 sound piercing.

If anyone has any schiit stack impressions to share I would love to hear them!


----------



## ajm87

Okrelayer said:


> So I pulled the trigger on the magni 3/ modi 3 (schiit stack.) to complement my GH3/ Hemp. What should I expect in regards to improvements over my usb c iPad dongle or MacBook headphone jack?
> 
> I notice subtle differences in the sound between those two devices. I think the dongle is a little smoother but more congested sounding, MacBook is wider, cleaner, more sub bass but can be a bit too bright with the gh3. It seems the schiit stack is a good pairing for Grado headphones, in that Grado even recommends them. I guess I’m just worried that they might resemble the MacBook, and the MacBook while being “better” than the iPad dongle in terms of sounding more open it makes the relatively warm GH3 sound piercing.
> 
> If anyone has any schiit stack impressions to share I would love to hear them!


i had the Magni 3/Modi 3 and they were great for my PS500E and SR80. If you only have Grados then these would be all you need. i ended up moving over to Ifi Zen Stack (Zen Dac/ Zen Can) Because i have other headphones that require more power but this stack is even better in my opinion.


----------



## god-bluff

Rebel Chris said:


> Don't buy on amazon. Here in Holland you can buy from local stores online. I bought a couple of grado's in Den Mark also.


Although I have stated I was not a big fan of the PS500 (original non-'e') i do think they are easily the most beutiful headphones I have had. The combination of aluminiumwith the wooden inner core, the grilles and the leather looked and felt very special. If i had the funds I would give the the PS500'*e'* a try but totally happy with RS2e for now. One of the best audio purchase I've made.


----------



## Nicolas from France

I have the original GS1000 ( not the I one). Would the GS1000e be very similar or is there some obvious difference in the sound?


----------



## choombak

Okrelayer said:


> So I pulled the trigger on the magni 3+/ modi 3 (schiit stack.) to complement my GH3/ Hemp. What should I expect in regards to improvements over my usb c iPad dongle or MacBook headphone jack?
> 
> I notice subtle differences in the sound between those two devices. I think the dongle is a little smoother but more congested sounding, MacBook is wider, cleaner, more sub bass but can be a bit too bright with the gh3. It seems the schiit stack is a good pairing for Grado headphones, in that Grado even recommends them. I guess I’m just worried that they might resemble the MacBook, and the MacBook while being “better” than the iPad dongle in terms of sounding more open it makes the relatively warm GH3 sound piercing.
> 
> If anyone has any schiit stack impressions to share I would love to hear them!



I cannot say for Schiit stack, but MacBook (reasonably recent versions like 2017 onwards) has one of the best (if not *the* best) DAC among notebook/laptop computers. At least to my ears.


----------



## Bernard23

choombak said:


> I cannot say for Schiit stack, but MacBook (reasonably recent versions like 2017 onwards) has one of the best (if not *the* best) DAC among notebook/laptop computers. At least to my ears.


Additionally, configuring a Mac to play cleanly (ie without resampling etc) is much more straightforward than using a Windows PC, which is a pita at best. PC audio is miles away from plug n play.


----------



## audiobomber (Feb 16, 2021)

ajm87 said:


> i had the Magni 3/Modi 3 and they were great for my PS500E and SR80. If you only have Grados then these would be all you need. i ended up moving over to Ifi Zen Stack (Zen Dac/ Zen Can) Because i have other headphones that require more power but this stack is even better in my opinion.


Note that the current Magni 3+ has a lot more power than the Magni 3 it replaced. Not that Grados need much power, just saying.
_
"Magni 3+ and Magni Heresy raise the bar even higher for affordable headphone amps, with by far the highest output power in their price class–at least 200% higher than any competitor."
https://www.schiit.com/products/magni-1_


----------



## Stevko

Low gain and 9-10 o'clock are loud


----------



## elira

You need an amp with a good potentiometer for Grados. A lot of amps have too much gain and cheap potentiometers, which results in channel imbalances.


----------



## Stevko

Are there any good all in one dac/amp for Grado? Ifi idsd?


----------



## Rebel Chris

Ifi idsd has some channel unbalance because of the on/off switch inside of the volume pot on low volume.


----------



## Bernard23

Stevko said:


> Are there any good all in one dac/amp for Grado? Ifi idsd?


I'm pretty damn impressed with my marantz, though its been recently discontinued I believe, in the basis there are very few places that have any stock left with a this product is no longer available message. I picked mine up for £550 so around £200 cheaper than its starting price back in 2015.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Stevko said:


> Are there any good all in one dac/amp for Grado? Ifi idsd?


I use a Topping DX7s which I am quite happy with.


----------



## jshaevitz

Received a pair of the hemp today. Amazing frequency response without any EQ. I am not usually a fan of the flat pads but will keep listening. Definitely a little different than my other Grados but a welcome addition


----------



## jshaevitz

jshaevitz said:


> Received a pair of the hemp today. Amazing frequency response without any EQ. I am not usually a fan of the flat pads but will keep listening. Definitely a little different than my other Grados but a welcome addition


I of course instantly adjusted the headband so that I have very little pressure on my ears. Why don't other headphone manufacturers make bands that can be bent to a customer's liking? It seems so easy and makes all the Grados very comfortable to wear once you have them bent to your liking.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

jshaevitz said:


> I of course instantly adjusted the headband so that I have very little pressure on my ears. Why don't other headphone manufacturers make bands that can be bent to a customer's liking? It seems so easy and makes all the Grados very comfortable to wear once you have them bent to your liking.



A material that's pliable enough to bend into whatever shape you want is one that isn't going to last terribly long compared to one that holds its shape even when put under stress. Additionally, you'll have to constantly readjust it as the general wear and tear of usage causes it to loosen up, shortening its lifespan even more.

As a rule, if nearly no one does something that seems easy and obvious, the reason they don't is probably also easy and obvious.


----------



## jshaevitz

I guess so, except I’ve had Grados last me more than 10 years of constant use... I think that is longer than the lifespan of most consumer electronics.


----------



## Stevko

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I use a Topping DX7s which I am quite happy with.


many says topping sounds too thin with grado and beyer. i consider too try a topping L30


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Stevko said:


> many says topping sounds too thin with grado and beyer. i consider too try a topping L30


People say a lot of silly things. 😄 
It provides enough power to drive the headphones efficiently. That's all I ask of an amp.


----------



## Bernard23

I'm investigating other dac  /amp alternatives - SMSL SU-9 dac + SP400 amp, or the Topping A90 + D90; anyone with some experiences  with grados?


----------



## Stevko

think I go for RS2e and a cheap/dac amp


----------



## choombak

SomeGuyDude said:


> A material that's pliable enough to bend into whatever shape you want is one that isn't going to last terribly long compared to one that holds its shape even when put under stress. Additionally, you'll have to constantly readjust it as the general wear and tear of usage causes it to loosen up, shortening its lifespan even more.
> 
> As a rule, if nearly no one does something that seems easy and obvious, the reason they don't is probably also easy and obvious.



I read somewhere (cannot find the source now) that Grado headbands are made of "spring steel". Though I haven't felt the need to bend the Grado headbands, I do have HDS flashlight with spring steel pocket clip - and it have lasted over a decade with repeated bending back in shape. Never once has the clip loosened on their own, it always snags on something when clipped to pocket, which requires me to bend it back in shape. I expect Grado headband to behave in a similar manner.


----------



## Bernard23

choombak said:


> I read somewhere (cannot find the source now) that Grado headbands are made of "spring steel". Though I haven't felt the need to bend the Grado headbands, I do have HDS flashlight with spring steel pocket clip - and it have lasted over a decade with repeated bending back in shape. Never once has the clip loosened on their own, it always snags on something when clipped to pocket, which requires me to bend it back in shape. I expect Grado headband to behave in a similar manner.


All steel alloys will eventually fail through fatigue if you keep exceeding the yield strength, ie permanently deforming them. The steel band used in the headbands has been cold formed, hence it has a high yield strength, but will still eventually snap if you keep permanently deforming it (bending it into a new permanent shape)


----------



## choombak (Feb 17, 2021)

Bernard23 said:


> All steel alloys will eventually fail through fatigue if you keep exceeding the yield strength, ie permanently deforming them. The steel band used in the headbands has been cold formed, hence it has a high yield strength, but will still eventually snap if you keep permanently deforming it (bending it into a new permanent shape)



Makes sense. So the real question, then, is whether a Grado owner is expected to reach the yield strength of the band. I believe the answer would be no, even with changing head shapes over time (unless, maybe you use that repeated bending and re-bending as a fidget toy ).


----------



## Bernard23

choombak said:


> Makes sense. So the real question, then, is whether a Grado owner is expected to reach the yield strength of the band. I believe the answer would be no, even with changing head shapes over time (unless, maybe you use that repeated bending and re-bending as a fidget toy ).


By definition, bending it into a new shape involves exceeding the yield strength. If you don't exceed the yield strength by permanently bending them outwards, then the clamping force on your head won't change. You can flex the material within its elastic range for many thousands of cycles before they fail (which is why airplane wings flap in turbulence but don't snap off). Once you exceed the yield force, you change the structure and the resultant material properties permanently unless you can stress relieve it.


----------



## Stevko

Is it possible too buy grado spare parts? Steelband, gimbals, plastic with L and R etc.


----------



## CJG888

You can buy better (aluminium) parts from Shipibo in Poland.


----------



## ajm87

Stevko said:


> Is it possible too buy grado spare parts? Steelband, gimbals, plastic with L and R etc.


they are usually free i just ordered some gimbals and rod blocks from grado. Just give them a Call and say your gimbals broke. maybe if they see how many broken gimbals there are they may replace the headphones with the RS1/GS series metal gimbals for future models.


----------



## Stevko

Dont need any parts yet. My grado are almost new. But maybe in the future.


----------



## Luckyleo

Stevko said:


> Are there any good all in one dac/amp for Grado? Ifi idsd?


Schiit Jot2 is great.  I'm listening right now!


----------



## iFi audio

Rebel Chris said:


> Ifi idsd has some channel unbalance because of the on/off switch inside of the volume pot on low volume.



Early on it was possible to have mild channel imbalance, yes. But if all power settings are adjusted to connected cans to have enough headroom, then channels are even


----------



## blackgreen15 (Feb 18, 2021)

Dethonray DTR, Vorzamp Duo II, and the White.  Pure sonic bliss.


----------



## Stevko

Luckyleo said:


> Schiit Jot2 is great.  I'm listening right now!


Have considerd asgard 2,3 and valhalla 2 for my grado.  I don`t want a balanced amp for my grado. 
Blanced output  always has better measurement and higer power.(exp some IFI)
can`t enjoy the best output with my grado, so i pass balanced


----------



## Stevko

iFi audio said:


> Early on it was possible to have mild channel imbalance, yes. But if all power settings are adjusted to connected cans to have enough headroom, then channels are even


considering IFI without balanced output for my Grado. xdsd or idsd BL


----------



## iFi audio

Stevko said:


> considering IFI without balanced output for my Grado. xdsd or idsd BL



Both solid choices! One wireless and small, the other wired and powerful enough to drive 99% of cans out there. Good luck


----------



## Stevko (Feb 18, 2021)

Hemlocke said:


> I have a feeling I will be in the same boat as you, moving on from the SR225e set I ordered today to get the Hemps. We shall see.


I`m in the same boat too. plan to move from 225E to Hemp or RS2E....


----------



## rasmushorn

Stevko said:


> I`m in the same boath too. plan to move from 225E to Hemp or RS2E....


Moving from SR225e to Hemp is a big step from one side of the Grado-road to the complete other side... bright to dark.


----------



## CJG888

Or settle for halfway (custom 225s):


----------



## Stevko

rasmushorn said:


> Moving from SR225e to Hemp is a big step from one side of the Grado-road to the complete other side... bright to dark.


How dark? Returned my meze 99 to dealer same day as i recived them


----------



## Bernard23

Dark for Grado (but easily changed with Geekria pads), but still light compared to the general phones market.


----------



## elvergun

Stevko said:


> How dark? Returned my meze 99 to dealer same day as i recived them


Nowhere near Meze 99 dark.   It will be a slightly less bright version of your 225.


----------



## iFi audio

rasmushorn said:


> Moving from SR225e to Hemp is a big step from one side of the Grado-road to the complete other side... bright to dark.



Wooden parts on that photo surely look good on these cans!


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

elvergun said:


> Nowhere near Meze 99 dark.   It will be a slightly less bright version of your 225.


I'm often tempted by Meze 99s because they look so cool and are reasonably priced. Then I read people's sound impressions and remember that they're probably the exact opposite of what I like. 😄


----------



## Stevko

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I read people's sound impressions and remember that they're probably the exact opposite of what I like.


Buyed a pair in october. Don’t like the dark sound.then i tried grado.love them.
I also came over a good deal on amiron before cristmas. Good cans,but when i tried my grado again,mmmm.
 I sold both my beyer i january. Now i am looking for another grado.
Considering rs2e, hemp and ps500e.


----------



## 3Putter

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I'm often tempted by Meze 99s because they look so cool and are reasonably priced. Then I read people's sound impressions and remember that they're probably the exact opposite of what I like. 😄


I didn't last hardly five minutes with them. Felt awesome, was so excited, then whammy. Just bad...I was really sad. I haven't bought anything Chinese since.


----------



## kmhaynes

As far as an affordable amp for Grados, I'm using a Monolith Liquid Spark straight out of my laptop for my RS2e.  Several reviews comparing Schiit Magni 3 and other vs the Liquid Spark all rate the Liquid Spark higher.  Most say the name "liquid" defines the difference.  I know my RS2e sounds extremely fine with it.  GH2 did also, which I had before I sold it.


----------



## kmhaynes

Stevko said:


> . Now i am looking for another grado.
> Considering rs2e, hemp and ps500e.


The RS2e is headphone nirvana.  Superb clean bass with decent body and extension, super smooth but detailed trebles, and the mids all Grados are known for.  You will not be disappointed, and your headphone hunt could well be over!!


----------



## Stevko (Feb 18, 2021)

Hunting started dec 2014.
T51i and ipad air2
Upgraded to dragonfly black 1.5
Then I changed till BW P7 in 2016.
P7 and DF sold summer 2017
Had E5 and DT 770-250 from summer 2017 till oct 2020.
Schiit stack buyed 2020.
Then Meze 99, amiron,225e

keept my 225 and schiit stack.
Hopefully a new pair of grado is the end of this hunt


----------



## ajm87

if anyone is in the market for a new padded lambskin leather headband these on amazon are great quality i just bought the XL and its great.

XL Headband: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07QT8K6D4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Standard Headband: https://www.amazon.com/Replacement-...dp/B07QS61HW5/ref=psdc_13880181_t1_B07QT8K6D4


----------



## Okrelayer

I doubt many of you guys are on the fence about getting an AMP/DAC for your Grados, but while they can play well enough out of a normal headphone jack, the Schiit Stack (Magni 3+/Modi 3)  just came in brought my two Grados (GH3, HEMP) to another level lol.  Listening to Vince Staples right now, the bass on the hemp sounds damn near menacing right now. And when i was listening to King Crimson on the GH3 earlier, sounded like Robert Fripp was clanging away right next to me. So vivid and realistic.  It’s like going from Standard Def to High Definition! I’ll post some more impressions later on!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Okrelayer said:


> I doubt many of you guys are on the fence about getting an AMP/DAC for your Grados, but while they can play well enough out of a normal headphone jack, the Schiit Stack (Magni 3+/Modi 3)  just came in brought my two Grados (GH3, HEMP) to another level lol.  Listening to Vince Staples right now, the bass on the hemp sounds damn near menacing right now. And when i was listening to King Crimson on the GH3 earlier, sounded like Robert Fripp was clanging away right next to me. So vivid and realistic.  It’s like going from Standard Def to High Definition! I’ll post some more impressions later on!



Dammit you can't say that haha. Mentioning the bass on a hip hop track in particular gets my attention.


----------



## Rebel Chris

He's got some real hifi fever for sure


----------



## SomeGuyDude

My thing is that I've always respected Grado but never felt any of them were something I'd own, but the Hemp is apparently a bit of an anomaly in their lineup and to hear people actually listening to hip hop with them is really intriguing. If they legitimately have the heft to keep up with those kind of genres I might HAVE to get a pair.


----------



## Bernard23

Okrelayer said:


> I doubt many of you guys are on the fence about getting an AMP/DAC for your Grados, but while they can play well enough out of a normal headphone jack, the Schiit Stack (Magni 3+/Modi 3)  just came in brought my two Grados (GH3, HEMP) to another level lol.  Listening to Vince Staples right now, the bass on the hemp sounds damn near menacing right now. And when i was listening to King Crimson on the GH3 earlier, sounded like Robert Fripp was clanging away right next to me. So vivid and realistic.  It’s like going from Standard Def to High Definition! I’ll post some more impressions later on!


I spend a bit of time on audio science review (as technically I'm an engineer so should be guided by qualitative analysis not subjective measurements!) and I noticed several devices that he measured well, and I always thought just sounded good, my Dacmagic plus was one, and even more surprising the LG phones with the quad DAC. Latter measures really well against anything, let alone other phones (I think Amir tested a Samsung too, not great). So, you don't have to spend a lot, just find the hardware that does the basics well, ie not mess up the timing and has enough power not to add distortion. The colour, the emotion etc is all then left to the headphones and speakers, that's where you find the flavour you like!


----------



## Okrelayer

SomeGuyDude said:


> SomeGuyDude said:
> 
> 
> > My thing is that I've always respected Grado but never felt any of them were something I'd own, but the Hemp is apparently a bit of an anomaly in their lineup and to hear people actually listening to hip hop with them is really intriguing. If they legitimately have the heft to keep up with those kind of genres I might HAVE to get a pair.
> ...



I have comfort issues, and for some reason on ear design seems to work out well for me. So while i did get the GH3 as my flavor of the classic grado sound, i specifically got the hemp because of it’s “non grado” elements. It still has that peak at 2k, and the lively presentation that grado is known for but it’s a bit more.. chilled. I got the Hemps to listen to hip hop, badly mastered metal music, and music that in general could use a little smoothing on the top end. It does so well for me in that respect! It’s not a bass cannon by any means, but i would put it up against any of the more neutral contenders for under 400 for bass


----------



## Bernard23

Okrelayer said:


> I have comfort issues, and for some reason on ear design seems to work out well for me. So while i did get the GH3 as my flavor of the classic grado sound, i specifically got the hemp because of it’s “non grado” elements. It still has that peak at 2k, and the lively presentation that grado is known for but it’s a bit more.. chilled. I got the Hemps to listen to hip hop, badly mastered metal music, and music that in general could use a little smoothing on the top end. It does so well for me in that respect! It’s not a bass cannon by any means, but i would put it up against any of the more neutral contenders for under 400 for bass


There is an alternative route; DSP. I know it's anti-audiophile and upsets the bit perfect army, but if you can treat some of the FR anomalies of a set of phones then you can transform the experience. After all, the biggest "problem" with domestic hifi is that the average lounge is not a great listening space, so room correction, either electronically or physically is the key to making a system sounds great. I use DSP on the media player I use, unfortunately can't do that with the streaming services, hence pad rolling! No different from adding bass traps, or thicker carpets to your listening room when using loudspeakers.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Okrelayer said:


> I have comfort issues, and for some reason on ear design seems to work out well for me. So while i did get the GH3 as my flavor of the classic grado sound, i specifically got the hemp because of it’s “non grado” elements. It still has that peak at 2k, and the lively presentation that grado is known for but it’s a bit more.. chilled. I got the Hemps to listen to hip hop, badly mastered metal music, and music that in general could use a little smoothing on the top end. It does so well for me in that respect! It’s not a bass cannon by any means, but i would put it up against any of the more neutral contenders for under 400 for bass



Well that's it settled then lol. I'm currently listening to badly mastered metal (that's my bread and butter) so I guess I have to snag these. I was also looking at stuff like the HD Zeus, Sivga P-II, and Beyer DT177X Go but damn.


----------



## Okrelayer

SomeGuyDude said:


> Well that's it settled then lol. I'm currently listening to badly mastered metal (that's my bread and butter) so I guess I have to snag these. I was also looking at stuff like the HD Zeus, Sivga P-II, and Beyer DT177X Go but damn.


Lol, sorry! Get from a place with a good return policy just in case they are not your thing. But it sounds like they would be the perfect Grado for you


----------



## Okrelayer

Bernard23 said:


> There is an alternative route; DSP. I know it's anti-audiophile and upsets the bit perfect army, but if you can treat some of the FR anomalies of a set of phones then you can transform the experience. After all, the biggest "problem" with domestic hifi is that the average lounge is not a great listening space, so room correction, either electronically or physically is the key to making a system sounds great. I use DSP on the media player I use, unfortunately can't do that with the streaming services, hence pad rolling! No different from adding bass traps, or thicker carpets to your listening room when using loudspeakers.


Ive been debating adding the Schiit Loki to my set up for Some source level eq


----------



## choombak

Stevko said:


> Buyed a pair in october. Don’t like the dark sound.then i tried grado.love them.
> I also came over a good deal on amiron before cristmas. Good cans,but when i tried my grado again,mmmm.
> I sold both my beyer i january. Now i am looking for another grado.
> Considering rs2e, hemp and ps500e.



I can relate to this -- I had Amiron Home, which were fantastic. But when I switched to the 325e, I realized how much I prefer the Grado sound. Sold Amiron.


----------



## CJG888

Should have tried DT1990 Pro rather than Amiron...😀


----------



## Stevko

Got a good deal on amiron.almost half price with full warranty.
Could not resist 😊


----------



## Stevko

I can get ps500e for almost half price with full warranty. Like the hemp best.
What to do
 ?. 🤠


----------



## blackgreen15 (Feb 19, 2021)

Stevko said:


> I can get ps500e for almost half price with full warranty. Like the hemp best.
> What to do
> ?. 🤠


High-quality problems! The Hemp is limited, though, for what that's worth. I am so glad I (very impulsively) bought the Whites when I did. Never really see any of those come up used.


----------



## Stevko

Yes!
Dealer return. Like new.


----------



## blackgreen15

Stevko said:


> Yes!
> Dealer return. Like new.


so, did you get the 500's ?


----------



## Stevko (Feb 19, 2021)

Not yet
Hard to choose
Or should I go for philips x3 for under 180EUR?


----------



## gregorya

Stevko said:


> Not yet
> Hard to choose
> Or should I go for philips x3 for under 180EUR?



1) buy the 500e
2) put the money saved into a fund towards the Hemp
3) buy the Hemp when you can afford them
4) compare and contrast both models
5) keep your favourite and sell the other or
5a) keep both


----------



## funkymartyn

gregorya said:


> 1) buy the 500e
> 2) put the money saved into a fund towards the Hemp
> 3) buy the Hemp when you can afford them
> 4) compare and contrast both models
> ...


Agree. No.5. Keep and buy both  if at good prices.


----------



## blackgreen15 (Feb 19, 2021)

gregorya said:


> 1) buy the 500e
> 2) put the money saved into a fund towards the Hemp
> 3) buy the Hemp when you can afford them
> 4) compare and contrast both models
> ...


Also, mid priced Grado's punch above their weight.  And they have great resale/trade value, people always want them.  Actually, I bought a used pair of GS2000's on ebay once.  Kept them and used them for about a year then put them back up on ebay for the same price that I had bought them.  They got bid up so I ended up making about $100


----------



## funkymartyn

blackgreen15 said:


> High-quality problems! The Hemp is limited, though, for what that's worth. I am so glad I (very impulsively) bought the Whites when I did. Never really see any of those come up used.


The. White grado brand new are just under £800  but best offers too...from ebay  UK seller. From a proper hifi store .


----------



## Okrelayer (Feb 19, 2021)

Here’s my current couch potato set up. Thanks to all of you guys and your inspiration and influence lol. Pictured: iPad Pro, schiit stack, grado hemp, grado gh3, balanced blankets


----------



## Stevko

Nice set up!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

My favorite thing about Grado is that even if you don't like the sound, no one can deny just how pretty they are. The handmade craftsmanship truly makes them stand out.


----------



## TooFrank

Stevko said:


> dont need for dac/amp with wireless. GW100 sounds best wireless.
> 
> GRADO GW100 _(Z Reviews)_ The Best Grado. PERIOD - YouTube


+1 no need for additional gadgets when wireless....


----------



## Bernard23

SomeGuyDude said:


> My favorite thing about Grado is that even if you don't like the sound, no one can deny just how pretty they are. The handmade craftsmanship truly makes them stand out.


Thing is, our eyes are better at listening to some things than our ears. That's just part of the love!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Bernard23 said:


> Thing is, our eyes are better at listening to some things than our ears. That's just part of the love!



dude I am not joking I want one of the high-end limited edition sets just to own one. I'm not big on the "Grado sound" but there is no brand of headphones that I find as romantic in concept as Grado.


----------



## Bernard23

SomeGuyDude said:


> dude I am not joking I want one of the high-end limited edition sets just to own one. I'm not big on the "Grado sound" but there is no brand of headphones that I find as romantic in concept as Grado.


Hemp will scratch your itch


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Bernard23 said:


> Hemp will scratch your itch



Confession: I was going to pick up the Hemp but on Amazon (job gave me a $250 gift card) I was seeing them have the ship date repeatedly get pushed further and further back, so I picked up the Beyer DT177x Go. If I don't like them, I'll return them and wait for the Hemp.


----------



## Luckyleo

Bernard23 said:


> Dark for Grado (but easily changed with Geekria pads), but still light compared to the general phones market.


Absolutely.  It's not quite the typical Grado sounds.  I have had all the low/medium Grado's including the Hemp.  I cannot picture this at all as dark.  Period


----------



## elvergun

Okrelayer said:


> Here’s my current couch potato set up. Thanks to all of you guys and your inspiration and influence lol. Pictured: iPad Pro, schiit stack, grado hemp, grado gh3, balanced blankets



They look so happy together...sniff...


----------



## ACOC0NUT

Okrelayer said:


> Here’s my current couch potato set up. Thanks to all of you guys and your inspiration and influence lol. Pictured: iPad Pro, schiit stack, grado hemp, grado gh3, balanced blankets


How come your Hemp's headband has white stitching?


----------



## Okrelayer

ACOC0NUT said:


> How come your Hemp's headband has white stitching?


 I never actually noticed OTHER hemps didn’t have it until you said something. Hmm....


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Given that they're all hand made, I wonder if he just ran out of the other thread that day LOL


----------



## TooFrank

Okrelayer said:


> I never actually noticed OTHER hemps didn’t have it until you said something. Hmm....


FWIW: mine has also white stitching. Think I read somewhere that the headband may differ as well, leather/pleather?


----------



## Okrelayer (Feb 20, 2021)

Looks like the headband situation has been solved by Reddit. The headband on my Hemp looks to be the same one that was on the Oreo. I dig the look actually!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I'm angry because I couldn't get a set from Amazon but I know goddamn well I'm picking up a set of Hemp this year LOL.


----------



## kmhaynes

Bernard23 said:


> ... and even more surprising the LG phones with the quad DAC ...


YES on the LG cell phones with the Quad DAC.  I have the LG V35+, and I struggle to hear a difference between it vs. my Laptop > Liquid Spark amp to drive my RS2e.  I don't use too many of the options in the Quad DAC, just a little EQ for each of my ear / headphones, but it really sounds superb coming straight out of my LG V35+.


----------



## kmhaynes (Feb 20, 2021)

Okrelayer said:


> Here’s my current couch potato set up ...  balanced blankets


Haha -- balanced blankets!!  And, Yes, the white stitching on the Hemp headband is a really cool contrast.


----------



## regnad kcin

Has anyone ever got stuff from rholupat.com?


----------



## steve9019




----------



## Fvizeu (Feb 21, 2021)

Just got my PS1000e this week and wanted to share a modification to deal with the excessive weight. The idea is not mine, it was borrowed from an Amazon review.

Just had to find a wide belt, poke a small hole and it was done in 5 minutes. All I can say is that it's much more comfortable now and it doesn't feel so heavy on my neck


----------



## funkymartyn

Um  not to sure about this belt band method. ....But if it works and better comfort that's good.   How his the weight difference between the two methods,   as would have thought it's still the same except the positioning.   Couldn't you just fit better band padding instead .


----------



## funkymartyn

Similar style to some of the  Akg  phones.  Except the band they use are wider and a spring type method.


----------



## Fvizeu

funkymartyn said:


> Um  not to sure about this belt band method. ....But if it works and better comfort that's good.   How his the weight difference between the two methods,   as would have thought it's still the same except the positioning.   Couldn't you just fit better band padding instead .


I was also skeptical about the suspension band, but a friend of mine insisted that it would distribute the weight much better than the headband, because of the format.

I haven't tried putting the extra padding on the band, but this was cheaper

I think this is only needed for the PS models, but it's worth trying if you are having comfort issues with the other ones


----------



## blackgreen15

Fvizeu said:


> Just got my PS1000e this week and wanted to share a modification to deal with the excessive weight. The idea is not mine, it was borrowed from an Amazon review.
> 
> Just had to find a wide belt, poke a small hole and it was done in 5 minutes. All I can say is that it's much more comfortable now and it doesn't feel so heavy on my neck


nice!


----------



## joseph69

regnad kcin said:


> Has anyone ever got stuff from rholupat.com?


Yes, I have without issue whatsoever.


----------



## CJG888 (Feb 22, 2021)

Has anyone tried either of these with Grados? Could potentially be a good entry-level option (especially the ECC88-driven one):





(Photographs from manufacturer’s website).

I believe both use discrete output stages (which is a step up from the LD 1+....).


----------



## regnad kcin

joseph69 said:


> Yes, I have without issue whatsoever.


Did you like what they made? What did you get?


----------



## joseph69

regnad kcin said:


> Did you like what they made? What did you get?


He doesn't seem to be selling the same Grado products that I purchased 3+yrs ago which were aluminum gimbals & rodblocks.


----------



## Okrelayer

Just popping in to say yet again the Hemps coming to the rescue with badly recorded music. I was in the mood for this 1980s doom metal band Penagram, and their music sounds like it was recorded on a cassette deck. The Hemp mellowed the sound just enough, but still kept all of the energy the original recording has!


----------



## Rebel Chris

Any love for Grado cartridges here? As a Grado headphone lover I want to try a Sonata 3 on my deck.


----------



## maggiesbrother

https://audio-head.com/an-interview-with-rich-grado-from-grado-labs/amp/ 

Not sure if anyone else has heard this but recent interview with Rich Grado.


----------



## maggiesbrother

Rebel Chris said:


> Any love for Grado cartridges here? As a Grado headphone lover I want to try a Sonata 3 on my deck.


I’ve only used their MM prestige series but had great results with these when I had a vintage micro sekei. Nice feature of these is the styli are interchangeable so you can scale the cart up by adding a higher performing stylus (AT does the same). Have not tried the sonata but I’d imagine it’s solid provided your arm has the mass to match it.


----------



## Gippy

maggiesbrother said:


> https://audio-head.com/an-interview-with-rich-grado-from-grado-labs/amp/
> 
> Not sure if anyone else has heard this but recent interview with Rich Grado.



This is probably the most candid interview regarding why Grado designs their drivers to to a particular sound signature, as he addresses the feedback. Worth a listen.


----------



## fractus2 (Feb 23, 2021)

Got my Shipibo.audio earpads. Tried them on the SR225 and they're so comfortable you forget you have them on. Took 20 days (chose the cheapest shipping) from Poland. Sold out again otherwise I'd get a couple more pairs.


----------



## joseph69

fractus2 said:


> Got my Shipibo.audio earpads. Tried them on the SR225 and they're so comfortable you forget you have them on. Took 20 days (chose the cheapest shipping) from Poland. Sold out again otherwise I'd get a couple more pairs.


Just took a look at their site to see the ear pads out of curiosity and they sure do look deep in comparison to the Grado L cushions.
Besides the comfort (which I don't have an issue with, at all) what do they do to the Grado sound?


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Sorry to go off topic for a bit, but I've not checked in on this site in only a few days (maybe 4??) and noticed the option to "like" is gone now!  When did that happen?


----------



## joseph69 (Feb 24, 2021)

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Sorry to go off topic for a bit, but I've not checked in on this site in only a few days (maybe 4??) and noticed the option to "like" is gone now!  When did that happen?


It's not gone it's on the bottom left of the post 'share' 'like'.just above 'report'.


----------



## funkymartyn

Unless you have not signed in properly


----------



## Bernard23

When and where did your journey start? It was around 1998 I think when I bought these, for many years since age 15 or so I had some Koss HV/X which I thought were fabulous. The SR80s looked, and from the reviews at the time, had a similar vibe to the Koss. Sadly the right driver has died, so they need repairing which I'm going to do in the next couple of months. I stopped using phones years ago as I lived on my own for a period, but more recently started using phones almost all the time due to changed domestic circumstances, and today I have the 325e and Hemps, with a plan to add something even more exotic, maybe GS3k!


----------



## Alpha1Ric

One question, all Grado headphones are made in USA?


----------



## funkymartyn

Alpha1Ric said:


> One question, all Grado headphones are made in USA?


Don't think the new bluetooth wireless ones are fully made and put together in the normal factory in America.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

After selling my hemps. I decided to go back and from the beginning and start with the SR80e due to Dankpod's glowing review of the SR60.

Safe to say, I miss my hemps now and have some of the biggest seller's remorse that I've ever had   

I LOVE the Sr80 though.


----------



## Bernard23

Sebastien Chiu said:


> After selling my hemps. I decided to go back and from the beginning and start with the SR80e due to Dankpod's glowing review of the SR60.
> 
> Safe to say, I miss my hemps now and have some of the biggest seller's remorse that I've ever had
> 
> I LOVE the Sr80 though.


That's an easy situation to solve though! I have sellers remorse after selling my ATC SCM40 Mk2 about 4 years ago, and my Linn LP12/Ittok nearly a decade ago after a house flood ruined all of my vinyl.

What did the hemps sound like via one of your bigger amps? I'm contemplating where to go if I wanted a worthwhile upgrade from my Marantz.


----------



## Alpha1Ric

funkymartyn said:


> Don't think the new bluetooth wireless ones are fully made and put together in the normal factory in America.


Thank you, I want to buy the RS2e


----------



## Stevko

Hard to choose.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

Bernard23 said:


> That's an easy situation to solve though! I have sellers remorse after selling my ATC SCM40 Mk2 about 4 years ago, and my Linn LP12/Ittok nearly a decade ago after a house flood ruined all of my vinyl.
> 
> What did the hemps sound like via one of your bigger amps? I'm contemplating where to go if I wanted a worthwhile upgrade from my Marantz.



Yep! That's one of the problems, unfortunately - I didn't have much of our higher-end source gear in the house to listen to the Hemp with.

I decided to plug in the SR80e into our Pro iDSD / Pro iCAN stack (I know, the best kind of overkill) and it sounds heavenly, I can't imagine how good the Hemp is going to sound because Grados scale incredibly well.


----------



## kmhaynes

Alpha1Ric said:


> Thank you, I want to buy the RS2e


  Excellent choice -- you will be happy with them!


----------



## Alpha1Ric

kmhaynes said:


> Excellent choice -- you will be happy with them!


Hello,

Last question, comparing with RS1e, is it worth 250euros more? The preference will be soundstage, and little Bass.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Has there been a comparison between the RS2e and the Hemp?

What do people think is better?
From what I’ve read, the Hemp has more bass. How else do they compare in terms of sound? These seem to be two of the most widely praised Grados in the entire lineup.

Also, how long will the Hemp be available? It’s a limited edition but has there been any word on when availability will end?


----------



## funkymartyn

Alpha1Ric said:


> Hello,
> 
> Last question, comparing with RS1e, is it worth 250euros more? The preference will be soundstage, and little Bass.


From what I have read ...No.  get the Rs2e. Mine were in a ebay .uk deal for  £385. A week's ago... Fantastic phones,  sound ,  weight,  style,   they do have the fat cable and terminate at the small 3,5mm tip.  But you get the gold adapter.


----------



## Chodi

I have the rs2e for several months now and I still feel that it is the sweet spot in the Grado line. As far as the Hemp I doubt they will discontinue something that sells well anytime soon. Grado models stay around for several years. Back to the rs2e, I find that it scales very nicely with high end equipment. It is what I would term a "value " product as you get great sound for a very reasonable price.


----------



## elvergun (Feb 25, 2021)

Heyyoudvd said:


> Has there been a comparison between the RS2e and the Hemp?
> 
> What do people think is better?
> From what I’ve read, the Hemp has more bass. How else do they compare in terms of sound? These seem to be two of the most widely praised Grados in the entire lineup.
> ...



It's not about which one is better...it's about which one you will prefer.   I chose to keep the RS2e, but if I had kept the Hemp I would have been equally happy.

Both of them have the same bass quantity.   The RS2e is a little brighter, making it seem more resolving.

There are rumors that the Hemp is nearing the end of its run.


----------



## Gippy (Feb 25, 2021)

Chodi said:


> As far as the Hemp I doubt they will discontinue something that sells well anytime soon.



Nah, everyone knows the LE models are only around for a year or less. The Bushmills were only around for a few months. The Black Label 1 and 2 were _real_ limited, so much that it was maybe available for only a month on 4OurEars before they were gone. No one in this thread owns one AFAIK. The GH2 was popular enough that the GS3000e was created, but with cocobolo turning blanks being at least 5X+ the cost of a standard maple turning blank, a mid-range cocobolo model likely won't ever happen again.


----------



## TooFrank

Sebastien Chiu said:


> Yep! That's one of the problems, unfortunately - I didn't have much of our higher-end source gear in the house to listen to the Hemp with.
> 
> I decided to plug in the SR80e into our Pro iDSD / Pro iCAN stack (I know, the best kind of overkill) and it sounds heavenly, I can't imagine how good the Hemp is going to sound because Grados scale incredibly well.


FWIW: the hemps are wonderful with just the pro idsd


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

TooFrank said:


> FWIW: the hemps are wonderful with just the pro idsd



I bet they are. I can't wait to try them out when I get a set again, with both the Pro iDSD and the Pro iCAN added to that stack!


----------



## carboncopy

New member of the collection...the rare and famous HP2i!


----------



## Okrelayer

I was looking for more rich Grado interviews after that podcast was shared. I found this cool, and even more informative video on YouTube


----------



## TooFrank

carboncopy said:


> New member of the collection...the rare and famous HP2i!


Congratulations, they look beautiful. How do they compare with for example the hemps?


----------



## carboncopy

TooFrank said:


> Congratulations, they look beautiful. How do they compare with for example the hemps?



Give me please a few days (nights) and I report back


----------



## kmhaynes

Alpha1Ric said:


> Hello,
> 
> Last question, comparing with RS1e, is it worth 250euros more? The preference will be soundstage, and little Bass.


Sorry, I've not ever heard the RS1e, but I've read several reviews of it vs the RS2e:
1) RS1e has the larger 44 mm driver, instead of the 40mm of the RS2e, so a slightly different sound
2) RS1e does not have the treble emphasis around 10K that the RS2e has (the upper trebles, cymbals, high synthesizers, etc).
3) RS1e driver sits closer to the ear in the housing, and is specifically tuned for the larger Grado pads (the L and G pads).  (I don't like any of the Grado flat pads, FIW).

I know that I couldn't justify the extra price of the RS1e over the 2e -- 2e is perfect for me.


----------



## Bernard23

Okrelayer said:


> I was looking for more rich Grado interviews after that podcast was shared. I found this cool, and even more informative video on YouTube



I'm catching up on the podcast, if they're far from full production capacity, suggest that the special editions are unlikely to survive too much longer.


----------



## Okrelayer (Feb 25, 2021)

Update on my Grado situation. As many know I settled on the GH3 (and the Hemp.) I've been loving both. But in this post I want to focus more on the GH3 because it doesn't get that much love.

I feel like it's the Ultimate Prestige Series headphone. No less, and no more, in the best way possible. It keeps the S Cushion of the SR 60e/80e/125e with the detail in sound quality of the SR325e (I believe it's the same driver!.) Looking at frequency graphs, the GH3's closest in tuning to the SR60e which makes sense because of the cushion, and how in the press release they mentioned how they took inspiration from the original prestige line up (100,200,300.)

A lot of numbers and model names being thrown around here. But I love them. I wanted a headphone with the traditional Grado House sound to counter the Hemp, and these fit the bill. They have most of the energy that I loved from the Prestige line, but without the listening fatigue. It has much of the refinement that you get higher up the line (RS2e), but with the Prestige drivers and tuning. For me.. it's the ultimate Prestige Series headphone. It pairs with HEMP nicely, and it has effortless comfort because I love the S Cushion. The Norwegian Pine is beautiful to look at too. In the future I'll try other higher end Grados, but in terms of comfort and what I'm looking for right now the two I have are great for me.

edit: I'll keep my RS2e profile picture for posterity lol


----------



## Bernard23

Okrelayer said:


> Update on my Grado situation. As many know I settled on the GH3 (and the Hemp.) I've been loving both. But in this post I want to focus more on the GH3 because it doesn't get that much love.
> 
> I feel like it's the Ultimate Prestige Series headphone. No less, and no more, in the best way possible. It keeps the S Cushion of the SR 60e/80e/125e with the detail in sound quality of the SR325e (I believe it's the same driver!.) Looking at frequency graphs, the GH3's closest in tuning to the SR60e which makes sense because of the cushion, and how in the press release they mentioned how they took inspiration from the original prestige line up (100,200,300.)
> 
> ...


So, GS3k or PS500 next?


----------



## Okrelayer (Feb 25, 2021)

Bernard23 said:


> So, GS3k or PS500 next?


probably the gs3000e because the pads go AROUND the ears. The L Cushion of the RS2e (and PS500) is either too small to go around my ear, and too big to sit comfortably. And you know.. cocobolo.

Edit: I wonder how they sound though. It seems the higher end headphones don't follow the tuning of the lower end stuff at all. NO 2K peak?!


----------



## elvergun

carboncopy said:


> New member of the collection...the rare and famous HP2i!



Beautiful.   I don't even want to know how much it set you back.   Whatever the price was, I'm sure it will be worth it.

Congratulations!!!

Let us know how it compares to the other Grados.


----------



## Bernard23

Okrelayer said:


> probably the gs3000e because the pads go AROUND the ears. The L Cushion of the RS2e (and PS500) is either too small to go around my ear, and too big to sit comfortably. And you know.. cocobolo.
> 
> Edit: I wonder how they sound though. It seems the higher end headphones don't follow the tuning of the lower end stuff at all. NO 2K peak?!


Cocobolo. I'd be tempted to go and get myself a Taylor Custom Shop at the same time...


----------



## ESL-1 (Feb 25, 2021)

SomeGuyDude said:


> A material that's pliable enough to bend into whatever shape you want is one that isn't going to last terribly long compared to one that holds its shape even when put under stress. Additionally, you'll have to constantly readjust it as the general wear and tear of usage causes it to loosen up, shortening its lifespan even more.
> 
> As a rule, if nearly no one does something that seems easy and obvious, the reason they don't is probably also easy and obvious.



My experience with all of the Grados I have had is they rarely ever ever lose the adjustment you make.  Even if you decide to go back and forth adjusting even to experiment would not be a issue for the material.  I have never had any of mine or my headbuddies have an issue.   Basically starting when they first began marketing headphones.  With the exception of the Joseph Signature HP1000 all other Grados are as I described.  Joe Grado put metal rods in the headband, you have to be in good physical condition to bend those with care.  BTW, I was also in audio retail and a Grado dealer.  All my customers got the short instructional in order to achieve the best sound and comfort.
We sold MANY Grados over the years.

Any current new in the box Grado has the same recommendation on bending the band to achieve best comfort (sometimes best sound too) in the box.

My experience, YMMV.


----------



## ruinedx (Feb 26, 2021)

Bought a 2nd hemp to use exclusively as a portable, other one for main listening system.

Have to admit Grado has a winner here for an amazing price tag.  Great combo of good sound and small size.  Good when I'm tired of having something encircle my ears.


----------



## Okrelayer (Feb 26, 2021)

ruinedx said:


> Bought a 2nd hemp to use exclusively as a portable, other one for main listening system.
> 
> Have to admit Grado has a winner here for an amazing price tag.  Great combo of good sound and small size.  Good when I'm tired of having something encircle my ears.



I think the Hemp is tuned so well. It’s detailed, fairly neutral, but still extremely fun to listen to. I like listening to hip hop on them, metal on them, acoustic guitar sounds so realistic on them, I also like to listen to the hemp when I want something a little more relaxed compared to the Grado house sound. Music not well recorded sounds great on them too.


----------



## ruinedx

Okrelayer said:


> I think the Hemp is tuned so well. It’s detailed, fairly neutral, but still extremely fun to listen to. I like listening to hip hop on them, metal on them, acoustic guitar sounds so realistic on them, I also like to listen to the hemp when I want something a little more relaxed compared to the Grado house sound. Music not well recorded sounds great on them too.


synthwave (i.e. like The Midnight) is pretty amazing on hemp as well


----------



## Okrelayer

ruinedx said:


> synthwave (i.e. like The Midnight) is pretty amazing on hemp as well



Oh man, i can only imagine. The low end matched with that 2k bump really makes synthetic/electronic music pop on them. Kraftwerk sounded amazing.


----------



## ruinedx (Feb 26, 2021)

Okrelayer said:


> Oh man, i can only imagine. The low end matched with that 2k bump really makes synthetic/electronic music pop on them. Kraftwerk sounded amazing.


Yeh if you got a few min tonight give this a shot (Sway by Wolfclub) 


also:


----------



## Bernard23

I'm impressed with folk that have several pairs of phones, and use them all; I have just 2 full size, and I rarely use the 325e; they are my bash about pair for listening to rock when I've had a few beers and I start to think I'm Neil Peart or Angus Young. For everything else Hemp with the modded pads. 
If I bought better phones, I'd use them all the time too.... That said, I don't think I'd ever want to sell any of them, they are part of my family, just like my guitars and my sons!


----------



## Bernard23

ruinedx said:


> Bought a 2nd hemp to use exclusively as a portable, other one for main listening system.
> 
> Have to admit Grado has a winner here for an amazing price tag.  Great combo of good sound and small size.  Good when I'm tired of having something encircle my ears.


That's saying something, given your other phones.


----------



## Okrelayer

ruinedx said:


> Yeh if you got a few min tonight give this a shot (Sway by Wolfclub)



will do!


----------



## Okrelayer

Bernard23 said:


> I'm impressed with folk that have several pairs of phones, and use them all; I have just 2 full size, and I rarely use the 325e; they are my bash about pair for listening to rock when I've had a few beers and I start to think I'm Neil Peart or Angus Young. For everything else Hemp with the modded pads.
> If I bought better phones, I'd use them all the time too.... That said, I don't think I'd ever want to sell any of them, they are part of my family, just like my guitars and my sons!


 Haha, aside from my AirPods that I use on the go I have my gh3 and hemp. They both sound radically different and i don’t think I’d be content with having one and not the other. I guess I’m just enjoying variety lol


----------



## Bernard23

Not quite EDM, but a glorious cover of a classic:


----------



## ruinedx

Bernard23 said:


> That's saying something, given your other phones.


The unstoppable force meets the immovable object!


----------



## TooFrank

Bernard23 said:


> I'm impressed with folk that have several pairs of phones, and use them all; I have just 2 full size, and I rarely use the 325e; they are my bash about pair for listening to rock when I've had a few beers and I start to think I'm Neil Peart or Angus Young. For everything else Hemp with the modded pads.
> If I bought better phones, I'd use them all the time too.... That said, I don't think I'd ever want to sell any of them, they are part of my family, just like my guitars and my sons!


Point really acknowledged. Don’t really know how this started, but when you (I) have the dna of a collector of beautiful things, then the need is a different animal. I can actually listen to one of my grados while admiring the wood of another Really stupid and not explainable to anybody sane....


----------



## Damien Grief

ruinedx said:


> The unstoppable force meets the immovable object!



How do you like them compared to your HD800S? Probably a little silly to compare headphones so far apart in price, but I'm curious as I've never heard an 800 before.

I love my Hemp, too. It would be awesome to have a 2nd pair. But I think if I was gonna buy another Grado headphone in that price point, I'd probably grab the RS2e. Keep hearing amazing things about that one.


----------



## Bernard23

TooFrank said:


> Point really acknowledged. Don’t really know how this started, but when you (I) have the dna of a collector of beautiful things, then the need is a different animal. I can actually listen to one of my grados while admiring the wood of another Really stupid and not explainable to anybody sane....


While that is a perfectly understandable hobby. I do the same with guitars, although I play them, I often just like them; to look at, and to hold.


----------



## Bernard23

ruinedx said:


> The unstoppable force meets the immovable object!


Not listened to many Sennys, let alone the HD800, but from what I've read; that is a great comparison!


----------



## ruinedx

Damien Grief said:


> How do you like them compared to your HD800S? Probably a little silly to compare headphones so far apart in price, but I'm curious as I've never heard an 800 before.
> 
> I love my Hemp, too. It would be awesome to have a 2nd pair. But I think if I was gonna buy another Grado headphone in that price point, I'd probably grab the RS2e. Keep hearing amazing things about that one.


The HD800S is totally different.  In virtually all cases I prefer the HD800S sonically to the Hemp; same with the HD820, but there are more times the Hemp can beat out the HD820 than the HD800S.  The biggest difference is that the HD800S & HD820 both sound more "open" with wide soundstage, and in general have a more "reference" or "accurate" clean sound. The Hemp sounds more immediate and "dirty," but this works really well for some music.  And sometimes, the small size of the Hemp is really just nice to have over some of the larger headphones like the HD800S/HD820; also a reason I probably would prefer the hemp over the RS2E since one of my main reasons for using the Hemp is due to how small it is.


----------



## Damien Grief

ruinedx said:


> The HD800S is totally different.  In virtually all cases I prefer the HD800S sonically to the Hemp; same with the HD820, but there are more times the Hemp can beat out the HD820 than the HD800S.  The biggest difference is that the HD800S & HD820 both sound more "open" with wide soundstage, and in general have a more "reference" or "accurate" clean sound. The Hemp sounds more immediate and "dirty," but this works really well for some music.  And sometimes, the small size of the Hemp is really just nice to have over some of the larger headphones like the HD800S/HD820; also a reason I probably would prefer the hemp over the RS2E since one of my main reasons for using the Hemp is due to how small it is.



Yeah. I had heard that about the soundstage of the HD800S. Figured that'd be the case. But interesting comparison nonetheless. 

I'm only looking at the RS2e because I already have a Hemp and I love the look of the RS2e's.


----------



## elvergun

ruinedx said:


> The HD800S is totally different.  In virtually all cases I prefer the HD800S sonically to the Hemp; same with the HD820, but there are more times the Hemp can beat out the HD820 than the HD800S.  The biggest difference is that the HD800S & HD820 both sound more "open" with wide soundstage, and in general have a more "reference" or "accurate" clean sound. The Hemp sounds more immediate and "dirty," but this works really well for some music.  And sometimes, the small size of the Hemp is really just nice to have over some of the larger headphones like the HD800S/HD820; also a reason I probably would prefer the hemp over the RS2E since one of my main reasons for using the Hemp is due to how small it is.



While I know that the HD800 is technically better, I prefer my RS2e.   The RS2e signature is more "fun" and all my Grado headphones (IMO) are more comfortable to wear.
The HD800 does not sound much more open than my GH2 (or the RS2e) with G cushions.  

Having said all of that, if I could only own one open headphone, it would probably be the HD800.  It would definitely be a close call between the Sennheiser and the RS2e.


----------



## TooFrank

TooFrank said:


> FWIW: mine has also white stitching. Think I read somewhere that the headband may differ as well, leather/pleather?


error: it is my HF3’s which have white stitchings, the hemps have black - sorry for mixing up


----------



## Chefguru

Grado hp-2i <3


----------



## ruinedx (Feb 26, 2021)

Well so much for that idea for a portable hemp, going to be returning the 2nd Hemp I just bought as the 3.5mm connector is too shallow and loose. Falls out of socket of devices when they have even a thin case on. What's the point of a 3.5mm termination if it doesn't work with portable devices with that use a case (almost all of them)?  I think they made the length of the plug too short.


----------



## Bernard23

elvergun said:


> While I know that the HD800 is technically better, I prefer my RS2e.   The RS2e signature is more "fun" and all my Grado headphones (IMO) are more comfortable to wear.
> The HD800 does not sound much more open than my GH2 (or the RS2e) with G cushions.
> 
> Having said all of that, if I could only own one open headphone, it would probably be the HD800.  It would definitely be a close call between the Sennheiser and the RS2e.


What about GS3k vs HD800?


----------



## elvergun

Bernard23 said:


> What about GS3k vs HD800?



I never had the pleasure to listen to one.   I also wonder how that matchup would turn out.   I have the suspicion that perhaps the HD800 would win out since a few members have reported that they preferred their limited editions or RS models to the GS3000e.


----------



## gregorya

ruinedx said:


> Well so much for that idea for a portable hemp, going to be returning the 2nd Hemp I just bought as the 3.5mm connector is too shallow and loose. Falls out of socket of devices when they have even a thin case on. What's the point of a 3.5mm termination if it doesn't work with portable devices with that use a case (almost all of them)?  I think they made the length of the plug too short.



That's a shame... I have used mine in at least 3 devices in cases and have had no issues at all... perhaps you could find a case with a larger cut out for the jack.


----------



## ruinedx

gregorya said:


> That's a shame... I have used mine in at least 3 devices in cases and have had no issues at all... perhaps you could find a case with a larger cut out for the jack.


The plug is the issue, the plastic base of the plug is nearly flush with the base of the plug sleeve. Most 3.5mm cables have a good 2-3mm of clearance after the end of the plug sleeve to accommodate cases


----------



## funkymartyn

ruinedx said:


> The plug is the issue, the plastic base of the plug is nearly flush with the base of the plug sleeve. Most 3.5mm cables have a good 2-3mm of clearance after the end of the plug sleeve to accommodate cases


You know what...on my new Rs2e which as the small 3.5mm tip.  On my fiio M7 clear cases I had to groove out the hole a bit to push the tip in for better contact... But now I'm using a sennheiser 3.5mm to 6.3mm short adapter.  And stick the Rs2e gold end on...works ok . No messing about .  But suppose if used outside or travelling I would just remove the adapter. ... Only use indoors for me.  If outside,  on the move , either iems,  or full size closed back anker q30.


----------



## funkymartyn

ruinedx said:


> The plug is the issue, the plastic base of the plug is nearly flush with the base of the plug sleeve. Most 3.5mm cables have a good 2-3mm of clearance after the end of the plug sleeve to accommodate cases


Just had a look at my senn adapter next to the Rs2e 3.5 mm tips ....same length ...but the grado tip as a much fatter surround.   This was my issues.  These senn adapter  £9 work good , no extra stress on the tip ends.


----------



## schoolpizza

ruinedx said:


> The plug is the issue, the plastic base of the plug is nearly flush with the base of the plug sleeve. Most 3.5mm cables have a good 2-3mm of clearance after the end of the plug sleeve to accommodate cases


dremel tool is your friend


----------



## ruinedx (Feb 27, 2021)

schoolpizza said:


> dremel tool is your friend


Will look like crap tho 

Here is a pic of the issue.  Top is the gradio 3.5mm plug. Bottom is the typical 3.5mm plug you get designed these days for mobile devices with a case.  Note the clearance difference at the base of the plug, allowing the bottom plug to fit without issue in pretty much any mobile device in case.  This is a major oversight by Grado IMO, when 3.5mm is going to be used 99% of the time in a mobile device with a case.


----------



## Bernard23

ruinedx said:


> Will look like crap tho
> 
> Here is a pic of the issue.  Top is the gradio 3.5mm plug. Bottom is the typical 3.5mm plug you get designed these days for mobile devices with a case.  Note the clearance difference at the base of the plug, allowing the bottom plug to fit without issue in pretty much any mobile device in case.  This is a major oversight by Grado IMO, when 3.5mm is going to be used 99% of the time in a mobile device with a case.


I use a short extension cable, has the benefit of fitting the output jack on my phone, an also triggers the high impedance high power mode (LG V30).


----------



## Bernard23

Cymru am byth! My English friends will understand!❤️❤️🙏🙏


----------



## elvergun (Feb 27, 2021)

ruinedx said:


> Will look like crap tho



Change the plug.   It is relatively easy and it should not cost you a lot (including the soldering iron if you don't own one).


----------



## Nitreb

ruinedx said:


> Will look like crap tho
> 
> Here is a pic of the issue.  Top is the gradio 3.5mm plug. Bottom is the typical 3.5mm plug you get designed these days for mobile devices with a case.  Note the clearance difference at the base of the plug, allowing the bottom plug to fit without issue in pretty much any mobile device in case.  This is a major oversight by Grado IMO, when 3.5mm is going to be used 99% of the time in a mobile device with a case.


I've been using the same Grado adapter for several years with different mobile devices and have had no problem at all.


----------



## joseph69

ruinedx said:


> The HD800S is totally different.





Damien Grief said:


> Yeah. I had heard that about the soundstage of the HD800S.


That photo is showing an HD800, not an HD800S.


----------



## ruinedx

joseph69 said:


> That photo is showing an HD800, not an HD800S.


If you mean my photo, its a 75th Anniversary Limited Edition HD800S


----------



## joseph69

ruinedx said:


> If you mean my photo, its a 75th Anniversary Limited Edition HD800S


Yes, I did.
Apologies, I didn't even know there was a 75th Anniversary Limited Edition. It was the silver color that made me say it was an 800, not an 800S.


----------



## ruinedx (Feb 27, 2021)

joseph69 said:


> Yes, I did.
> Apologies, I didn't even know there was a 75th Anniversary Edition. It was the silver color that made me say it was an 800, not an 800S.


Its actually a silvery gold; you can see by where the cable plugs into the headphone the difference in color.  That picture captures it pretty well. Most of the pics online look super gold and that is not how it looks in person.  Meanwhile as posting this I am listening to the Hemp 

namely this track:


----------



## funkymartyn

ruinedx said:


> Will look like crap tho
> 
> Here is a pic of the issue.  Top is the gradio 3.5mm plug. Bottom is the typical 3.5mm plug you get designed these days for mobile devices with a case.  Note the clearance difference at the base of the plug, allowing the bottom plug to fit without issue in pretty much any mobile device in case.  This is a major oversight by Grado IMO, when 3.5mm is going to be used 99% of the time in a mobile device with a case.


This is my issue,  the grado very thick compared to the senn adapter I use for flexibility.  The gold metal lengths seem about the same.


----------



## Rebel Chris

Never experienced problems with the 3.5mm adapter. Wasn't aware of the difference between different brands.


----------



## funkymartyn

Yeah the cheaper sennhieser looks good quality but slimmer 3.5mm tip end.  Which is good for audio mp3 players,   more so if they have  case on.  Also good for less stress at the player end.   Grado one great for using a full size amplifier    etc


----------



## clundbe1 (Feb 28, 2021)

TooFrank said:


> error: it is my HF3’s which have white stitchings, the hemps have black - sorry for mixing up


Mine Hemp has white stitchings.. Why build them different? The Oreo and hf3 same


----------



## ruinedx

Rebel Chris said:


> Never experienced problems with the 3.5mm adapter. Wasn't aware of the difference between different brands.


Yeh the grado has an old school 3.5mm jacks. These days the 3.5 jacks are either slim, extended, or both to not interfere with device cases


----------



## Gippy (Mar 1, 2021)

Is this honestly an issue? It's a problem that can be fixed for $5. I'd rather have a fat plug that can be turned into a thin plug if needed.

Now Grado charging $170 to split the plug into XLR... _that_ we can debate on its value when it can be done with about $10 worth of parts and some soldering work. I get that their asking price must be high so that they aren't flooded with requests, as every XLR-terminated headphone done by Grado is a custom-built order. But anyone with access to a friend with a soldering station can have this done with the added benefit of having an XLR4 adapter using the snipped section.


----------



## funkymartyn

I reckon I prefer the larger tip  6,3mm. Except for the Sr60,  sr80,   if I had a choice.   But for my rs2e which as the 3.5mm smaller tip , with a gold adapter.   All I'm doing is using the short Senn adapter which cost me £7 .  Works and feels fine , no pressure on the player or the tips.


----------



## ESL-1

If you need to reduce the outer size some careful work with an Exacto razor tool works well and is neat and clean if you are handy that way.  Worked for me.


----------



## kmhaynes

ruinedx said:


> Well so much for that idea for a portable hemp, going to be returning the 2nd Hemp I just bought as the 3.5mm connector is too shallow and loose. Falls out of socket of devices when they have even a thin case on. What's the point of a 3.5mm termination if it doesn't work with portable devices with that use a case (almost all of them)?  I think they made the length of the plug too short.


Yes, the Grados have a shorter 3.5mm plug.  An easy cheap fix is a 2-3 inch 3.5mm extension cable with a longer tip.   Hundreds on Amazon or eBay.  I have about 3 different ones laying around because my phone cases are thicker and I have several phones with shorter 3.5mm tips.

Don't throw out $400 headphones for lack of a $5 part!


----------



## G0rt

Modi Multibit -> RA-1-> GS2Ke

My new 'minimalist' Schtack, and it really does sound lovely.


----------



## YtseJamer




----------



## Heyyoudvd

YtseJamer said:


>




Really interesting review. I wonder why it’s unlisted on his channel.

I wonder what John Grado would think.


----------



## elira

Heyyoudvd said:


> Really interesting review. I wonder why it’s unlisted on his channel.
> 
> I wonder what John Grado would think.


He hasn’t published it yet. If you want a pair order it before the review goes public.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

elira said:


> He hasn’t published it yet. If you want a pair order it before the review goes public.



Think his review will cause them to sell out?

I’ve been considering getting these but I’m not sure if I want to spend $600 CAD on a pair, especially since I was planning on spending $700 CAD on an RS2e in a couple months.


----------



## elira

Heyyoudvd said:


> Think his review will cause them to sell out?


He has a big audience, and I think the review is positive, so they might sell out considering the rumor that the model is on its way out. And it’s a limited edition, I don’t know if Grado is still making them.


----------



## ruinedx

Sooo good on hemp:


----------



## rasmushorn

YtseJamer said:


>



His Hemps also have the white stitching. 
It made me try the G-cushions. Hmmm.. kind of fun signature but I do prefer the original F-pads.


----------



## carboncopy

rasmushorn said:


> His Hemps also have the white stitching.
> It made me try the G-cushions. Hmmm.. kind of fun signature but I do prefer the original F-pads.


I think they are a catastrophe with the G pad.

I had time to hear the first 30Min, it is a very positive review. But I do not know what he hears if he prefers the G-pads. Not even the L pad is really optimal with the HEMP.

Anything else as the F-pad and the drive/weight/punch/speed of the sound is less. Which is a crucial part of the whole (sound) concept I think.


----------



## Bernard23

Seriously, so much irritation about a cable? 80% more sales? Yeah, right.


----------



## Stevko

The 8 conductor cable will probably last forever


----------



## Bernard23

I've watched his reviews of other products, this just irritated me. The Hemp isn't wildly different from other Grados in the way he describes it, I don't think he's fully grasped the concept, or how they work.  So many incorrect assertions; what was that nonsense about them being difficult to drive, and the gain settings making a difference? A long way from my experience, and hilariously fitting G pads turns them into regular Grado treble monsters; I agree with carboncopy, it's the F pads that makes them so different from other models. Change the pads to L or G and they are much closer. 
This guy reviewed my dac and loved it, maybe I did buy a duffer after all!


----------



## Bernard23

Heyyoudvd said:


> Really interesting review. I wonder why it’s unlisted on his channel.
> 
> I wonder what John Grado would think.


Hopefully he will have a wry smile, especially when the guy starts ranting about how to run a business and knowing the cost of stuff. There's a reason why he just posts videos from his basement, and doesn't run a multi million pound company. Based on this video alone, I would not put the guy anywhere near my R&D lab.


----------



## wormsdriver (Mar 2, 2021)

ruinedx said:


> Well so much for that idea for a portable hemp, going to be returning the 2nd Hemp I just bought as the 3.5mm connector is too shallow and loose. Falls out of socket of devices when they have even a thin case on. What's the point of a 3.5mm termination if it doesn't work with portable devices with that use a case (almost all of them)?  I think they made the length of the plug too short.


I've been using these for years. Works great whenever you need one: https://www.adorama.com/sheac9bk.ht...HAVv_fQSwaAvbxEALw_wcB&utm_source=adl-gbase-p


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Bernard23 said:


> Hopefully he will have a wry smile, especially when the guy starts ranting about how to run a business and knowing the cost of stuff. There's a reason why he just posts videos from his basement, and doesn't run a multi million pound company. Based on this video alone, I would not put the guy anywhere near my R&D lab.


I wasn't going to bother watching that video, as I have been down from Day 1 on the Hemps. But your meta review intrigued me  

I couldn't last five minutes into it. I'd rather read a 100 page thread about the importance of burning in your fancy cables.


----------



## CJG888

Has anyone had a chance to compare the Hemp and the Bushmills? Should be interesting...


----------



## schoolpizza

Keep in mind that the Z guy is using the knockoff G pads. I'm fairly new to all this but like him, I found the knockoff G pads vastly improved the sound of my modded GW100s. They don't lose any low frequency at all, as the official G pads are said to. How this translates to the Hemps, I'm not sure, but I'd want to find out if I owned them.

That said, it's amazing to me that "Z" has any following whatsoever, let alone the influence he constantly touts himself as having. He's obnoxious, knows very little about the product (at least in this instance), complains endlessly about some extremely trivial details, and barely provides any kind of info, even subjectively, about sound quality. How people don't realize these videos are purely link-click revenue bait, I have no idea.


----------



## funkymartyn

ESL-1 said:


> If you need to reduce the outer size some careful work with an Exacto razor tool works well and is neat and clean if you are handy that way.  Worked for me.





wormsdriver said:


> I've been using these for years. Works great whenever you need one: https://www.adorama.com/sheac9bk.ht...HAVv_fQSwaAvbxEALw_wcB&utm_source=adl-gbase-p


Yes I use the £7 sennheiser adapter with my grado with the 6.3mm tip  to use with my audio players.


----------



## wormsdriver

funkymartyn said:


> Yes I use the £7 sennheiser adapter with my grado with the 6.3mm tip  to use with my audio players.


For headphones with 6.4mm termination I use a Grado adapter but with the 3.5mm end shaved off a bit to fit tight spaces.


----------



## Luckyleo

YtseJamer said:


>



I bought my RS1e from Moon audio, and had them modified with Black Dragon Cables.... Detachable...


----------



## ruinedx

Bernard23 said:


> This guy reviewed my dac and loved it, maybe I did buy a duffer after all!


Of the mainstream CE companies Marantz has the best sonic signature imo


----------



## elvergun

carboncopy said:


> I think they are a catastrophe with the G pad.
> 
> I had time to hear the first 30Min, it is a very positive review. *But I do not know what he hears if he prefers the G-pads*. Not even the L pad is really optimal with the HEMP.



Grado G pads and aftermarket G pads are completely different animals (nigh and day differences).


----------



## elvergun

Luckyleo said:


> I bought my RS1e from Moon audio, and had them modified with Black Dragon Cables.... Detachable...



For $200 (at least)?   Not exactly the same thing as a Grado with detachable cables.

Moon Audio is not cheap, but they are one of the few I would trust to make this mod with a brand new unit.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

So do Hemps actually have different drivers as Zeos claims or is it just the pads?

What happens if you swap the pads between a Hemp and an RS2e or RS1e?


----------



## Luckyleo

Heyyoudvd said:


> So do Hemps actually have different drivers as Zeos claims or is it just the pads?
> 
> What happens if you swap the pads between a Hemp and an RS2e or RS1e?


----------



## Luckyleo

Not sure if drivers are different but the wood and tuning are greatly different giving a difference  from the house sound


----------



## funkymartyn

Further to my pic above with my gold sr325i. Where i use the slim senn adapter if playing into my audio players.   This is how u use my Rs2e.  I still use the slim senn £7 adapter.   Just stick the gold grado adapter on the 3.5 headphone tip. Then the senn adapter on also.  This is great for playing at home , less stress on my rs2e tip.  More flexible.   Saves keep removing the adapters..  As I have 3 for £21.   Lol  one on each grado...


----------



## henriks

GH2 just landed today, and shipo pads came back in stock, can't wait..


----------



## Bernard23

Flat pads change the 325e a lot!
L pads change the hemp a lot!


----------



## Stevko

Heyyoudvd said:


> So do Hemps actually have different drivers as Zeos claims or is it just the pads?
> 
> What happens if you swap the pads between a Hemp and an RS2e or RS1e?


Maybe:


Frequency Response: 13hz-28kHz

SPL 1mW: 98
Normal Impedance: 38 ohms
Driver Matched db: .05 db


----------



## funkymartyn

Thanks for posting up the , Z,  hemp video.  Fantastic.  Funny,  loved it .   I have already seen a few vidoes by  Z   he is a character.   Made me laugh.  But some bits could work . Detachable cables might work, new audience,   if I hadn't had my RS2E  recently I would be ordering the hemp today.....lol


----------



## johanchandy

Yeah, I like how smitten Zeos is with the Hemps, in the review, he states " I'd take these over the Sundaras any screwing moment of the day", haha. He's right about the cable but I find it weird that he claims the headphones need a lot of power.


----------



## elvergun

johanchandy said:


> Yeah, I like how smitten Zeos is with the Hemps, in the review, he states " I'd take these over the Sundaras any screwing moment of the day", haha. He's right about the cable but I find it weird that he claims the headphones need a lot of power.



I agree with him about the cables and the pads (don't like them...I know some people do).   I think he is just whining when it comes to the headband (as if he was just looking for something to complain about).   

I know he likes Grado.   He was using his SR60 as daily driver for a long time...and it looks like he is using a GW100 now.


----------



## Gippy (Mar 2, 2021)

carboncopy said:


> Anything else as the F-pad and the drive/weight/punch/speed of the sound is less. Which is a crucial part of the whole (sound) concept I think. ... *But I do not know what he hears if he prefers the G-pads*. Not even the L pad is really optimal with the HEMP.



I'll disagree and take any other pad over the stock F pad. (I'm in the minority that I think the Hemp sounds awful at stock, and prefer the more traditional Grado sound signature.) But I'd like to know exactly which knockoff G pad Zeos uses, as I feel the official G pad isn't a great fit for the Hemp unless you want to EQ out the 6k spike.

EDIT: From the links in the video description, he *is *using the Geekria G pad on his Hemp. Sound wise, this was my second-least favorite pad, but it did sound very similar to the stock F pad, just way more comfortable. I can see why Zeos loves the Hemp/Geekria G pairing. He prefers a more full-bodied sound rather than ultimate transparency that the official G pad + EQ can achieve. So for those who do like how the Hemp sounds with the stock F pad, consider trying the Geekria G pad.

As for the detachable cable argument, I bought an HD800S a few years ago. It broke in two days at the connector when I tried to switch the cable from 1/4" to the included balanced cable. Returned it and got the GS2000e. Now I don't really care whether or not the cable is attached because they're plugged into my amp 24/7.


----------



## CJG888

I agree about the power thing. They don’t NEED power, but give ‘em a Hemi, and they fly!

(Using a 6 WPC Audio-gd into my custom SR225is. For Bach.)


----------



## elvergun (Mar 2, 2021)

Gippy said:


> I'll disagree and take any other pad over the stock F pad. But I'd like to know exactly which knockoff G pad Zeos uses (it's certainly not Geekria), as I feel the official G pad isn't a great fit for the
> 
> As for the detachable cable argument, I bought an HD800S a few years ago. It broke in two days at the connector when I tried to switch the cable from 1/4" to the included balanced cable. Returned it and got the GS2000e. *Now I don't really care whether or not the cable is attached because they're plugged into my amp 24/7.*



LOL...one of my Grados is also always plugged into one of my amps.

But I think the argument for detacheable cables is that you could switch the cable to one of your liking.   I wish I had the option to switch the fire hose on my RS2e to something thinner and more lightweight.


----------



## Bernard23

Gippy said:


> EDIT: From the links in the video description, he *is *using the Geekria G pad on his Hemp. Sound wise, this was my second-least favorite pad, but it did sound very similar to the stock F pad, just way more comfortable. I can see why Zeos loves the Hemp/Geekria G pairing. He prefers a more full-bodied sound rather than ultimate transparency that the official G pad + EQ can achieve. So for those who do like how the Hemp sounds with the stock F pad, consider trying the Geekria G pad.


That the one Geekria pad I've not tried. How does it compare to geekria "LL"? Latter is the one I've settled on for some time now.


----------



## funkymartyn

Geekria pads are good prices , amazon uk ...buy them all,  while you can.


----------



## Gippy

Bernard23 said:


> That the one Geekria pad I've not tried. How does it compare to geekria "LL"? Latter is the one I've settled on for some time now.



The Geekria G has more bass, less treble. Compared to the stock F, about the same amount of bass. The official G is deeper than the Geekria G and doesn't sound similar at all.


----------



## kmhaynes

Heyyoudvd said:


> So do Hemps actually have different drivers as Zeos claims or is it just the pads?
> 
> What happens if you swap the pads between a Hemp and an RS2e or RS1e?


Hemp has the same basic drivers as nearly all Grado's with the 40 mm size.  The housing type (wood, alum, plastic, etc) adds some color, and then Grado "tunes" them differently (whatever mysterious voodoo that is!).  

Pads do make a difference but not a ton -- basically, the flatter the pad, the more Grado's scream and blast -- as you would expect with almost any headphone.  

I prefer the largest G size pad (a knock-off, not Grado) over the L size knockoff pad over the actual Grado L pad.  The larger the pad, the more airspace around the ear, thus adding air and space to Grado sound.  Rock guitar still sounds like a Grado, but I like the larger sound for all the other music I listen to besides rock / metal.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

New Hemp owner incoming on Thursday. Will be doing some comparisons. Curious what the results will be.


----------



## Luckyleo

I've called Grado a couple times asking when they would have replacement pads for the Hemp (stock).  I've not checked in a while.  Do any of you have any insights regarding availability?


----------



## Okrelayer

SomeGuyDude said:


> New Hemp owner incoming on Thursday. Will be doing some comparisons. Curious what the results will be.


YOU DID IT


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Okrelayer said:


> YOU DID IT


IT'S GONNA BE A HEAD TO HEAD BATTLE WITH THE BEYERS. ONLY ONE CAN REMAIN.


----------



## ruinedx (Mar 2, 2021)

elvergun said:


> For $200 (at least)?   Not exactly the same thing as a Grado with detachable cables.
> 
> Moon Audio is not cheap, but they are one of the few I would trust to make this mod with a brand new unit.


The thing is at $200 + cost of moon audio cables it's approaching the cost of a whole new copy of the hemp since it's only $420. At that rate could just have a dedicated 3.5mm,1/4" and dedicated xlr pair if you are going to switch frequently enough to justify removable cables.


----------



## ruinedx

SomeGuyDude said:


> IT'S GONNA BE A HEAD TO HEAD BATTLE WITH THE BEYERS. ONLY ONE CAN REMAIN.


Spoiler: the beyer's gonna lose

Hemp + hd800s = ultimate combo


----------



## SomeGuyDude

ruinedx said:


> Spoiler: the beyer's gonna lose
> 
> Hemp + hd800s = ultimate combo


Ah but keep in mind I really don't like the HD800. The Hemp caught my attention because I like warmer headphones and the 177x has a beefy low end. So it's a possibility for either to win this battle and I think it's gonna come down to the Beyer's impact vs the Grado's energy and I am mega excited to see who wins.

(spoiler: I kinda want the Grado to win just because _oh my god look at those things_)


----------



## Okrelayer

So guys, as you know I bought the GH3 second hand. It's in amazing shape, but I must say the gimble attached to the ear cups "sticks" a bit. Where as with the hemp, and my SR80 it's just fluid adjusting on the ear cups. I wonder wondering what options do I have? Get it replaced by Grado? Spray it with something? Deal with it?


----------



## ruinedx

SomeGuyDude said:


> Ah but keep in mind I really don't like the HD800. The Hemp caught my attention because I like warmer headphones and the 177x has a beefy low end. So it's a possibility for either to win this battle and I think it's gonna come down to the Beyer's impact vs the Grado's energy and I am mega excited to see who wins.
> 
> (spoiler: I kinda want the Grado to win just because _oh my god look at those things_)


Thats why the hemp and hd800s are ultimate combo, they are super different. Hemp gives you the raw and dirty power, hd800s gives you the precise technical finesse. Use the one that works best for specific content.


----------



## Okrelayer

SomeGuyDude said:


> Ah but keep in mind I really don't like the HD800. The Hemp caught my attention because I like warmer headphones and the 177x has a beefy low end. So it's a possibility for either to win this battle and I think it's gonna come down to the Beyer's impact vs the Grado's energy and I am mega excited to see who wins.
> 
> (spoiler: I kinda want the Grado to win just because _oh my god look at those things_)


Keep in mind you might have to adjust the headband when you first get them. People (myself included) felt it was somewhat unbearable out of the box.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Okrelayer said:


> Keep in mind you might have to adjust the headband when you first get them. People (myself included) felt it was somewhat unbearable out of the box.


I ain't too concerned there. I've dealt with Audeze and Kennerton, these can't be any worse.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Okrelayer said:


> So guys, as you know I bought the GH3 second hand. It's in amazing shape, but I must say the gimble attached to the ear cups "sticks" a bit. Where as with the hemp, and my SR80 it's just fluid adjusting on the ear cups. I wonder wondering what options do I have? Get it replaced by Grado? Spray it with something? Deal with it?


WD40?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Luckyleo said:


> I've called Grado a couple times asking when they would have replacement pads for the Hemp (stock).  I've not checked in a while.  Do any of you have any insights regarding availability?


Todd the Vinyl Junkie sells flat pads that are by all accounts exactly the same as Grado's.


----------



## Luckyleo

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Todd the Vinyl Junkie sells flat pads that are by all accounts exactly the same as Grado's.


Thanks!  I haven't checked out his web-site since I order my Grado Head-F1 headphones.


----------



## Luckyleo

Luckyleo said:


> Thanks!  I haven't checked out his web-site since I order my Grado Head-F1 headphones.


Ordered the deluxe edition.  A few $$ more.  I'll let you know if there are any sonic differences.  Based on the recent comments I changed the stock pad with the G pads.  Definitely a good sound to my ears.  Listening to the Dead, tube amp, and the Hemp......


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Luckyleo said:


> Ordered the deluxe edition.  A few $$ more.  I'll let you know if there are any sonic differences.  Based on the recent comments I changed the stock pad with the G pads.  Definitely a good sound to my ears.  Listening to the Dead, tube amp, and the Hemp......


I only ever use my Hemps for listening to the Dead.  ✌

(I have a lot of other headphones)
(I listen to the Dead a lot)


----------



## Luckyleo (Mar 2, 2021)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I only ever use my Hemps for listening to the Dead.  ✌
> 
> (I have a lot of other headphones)
> (I listen to the Dead a lot)


they were reeling and rockin', what a crazy sound.  They never stopped rocking till the moon went down.  Last song before encore.  Peace


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Luckyleo said:


> they were reeling and rockin', what a crazy sound.  They never stopped rocking till the moon went down.  Last song before encore.  Peace


A bus came by, and I got on
That's when it all began


----------



## rasmushorn

ruinedx said:


> Spoiler: the beyer's gonna lose
> 
> Hemp + hd800s = ultimate combo


Not in my case. The DT-1770 Pro will stay. In perfect harmony with the SR225e. The Hemp is the fun outlier. And if I could only keep one it would be the DT-1770.


----------



## Stevko

_I like beyerdynamic too. not sure if I gonna buy a new pair of beyer or grado.
considering Grado hemp, RS2E, ps500e and BD T5p G2, T1 G3. (i am finished with beyer 250ohm)_


----------



## JaquesGelee (Mar 3, 2021)

Okrelayer said:


> So guys, as you know I bought the GH3 second hand. It's in amazing shape, but I must say the gimble attached to the ear cups "sticks" a bit. Where as with the hemp, and my SR80 it's just fluid adjusting on the ear cups. I wonder wondering what options do I have? Get it replaced by Grado? Spray it with something? Deal with it?


Short and simple? Deal with it. 
Did you buy them from facebook? Maybe you where faster than me!?



Stevko said:


> _I like beyerdynamic too. not sure if I gonna buy a new pair of beyer or grado.
> considering Grado hemp, RS2E, ps500e and BD T5p G2, T1 G3. (i am finished with beyer 250ohm)_


finished with bd 250 ohm´s?



rasmushorn said:


> Not in my case. The DT-1770 Pro will stay. In perfect harmony with the SR225e. The Hemp is the fun outlier. And if I could only keep one it would be the DT-1770.


I would never compare a closed back with an open back headphone!? 
How do you do it?


----------



## Stevko (Mar 3, 2021)

finished with bd 250 ohm´s?
Yes,sold both my beyer 250.
Now I only has 32ohm. Can use a dongle instead of a amp.
And use same gain setting


----------



## SomeGuyDude

ruinedx said:


> Thats why the hemp and hd800s are ultimate combo, they are super different. Hemp gives you the raw and dirty power, hd800s gives you the precise technical finesse. Use the one that works best for specific content.


I think you misunderstand me. I don't like the HD800 at all, for anything. If I won a set in a contest they'd be on the for sale forums the next morning. I bring that up because my biggest fear is that the Hemp is going to be lacking in the bottom end power and heft like Grado usually is, but a lot of reviews seem to indicate these are genuinely different from their other models so I went for the gamble. Telling me they're a complement to the HD800 makes me iffy since that tells me you're not someone who really like a particularly warm/bassy headphone.

NOTE: This is not, by any stretch, an insult to your tastes! It just means you and I approach sound differently and what works for you, as well as why it works, likely isn't the same as for me.



rasmushorn said:


> Not in my case. The DT-1770 Pro will stay. In perfect harmony with the SR225e. The Hemp is the fun outlier. And if I could only keep one it would be the DT-1770.


This is where I get curious. From what I understand the DT-177X is a smoothed out DT-1770 (which is why I got it, the Beyer spike irks me), but that you like the 1770 makes me think you're somewhere in my zone. When you say the Hemp is the "fun outlier" could you elaborate on that?


----------



## ruinedx (Mar 3, 2021)

SomeGuyDude said:


> I think you misunderstand me. I don't like the HD800 at all, for anything. If I won a set in a contest they'd be on the for sale forums the next morning. I bring that up because my biggest fear is that the Hemp is going to be lacking in the bottom end power and heft like Grado usually is, but a lot of reviews seem to indicate these are genuinely different from their other models so I went for the gamble. Telling me they're a complement to the HD800 makes me iffy since that tells me you're not someone who really like a particularly warm/bassy headphone.
> 
> NOTE: This is not, by any stretch, an insult to your tastes! It just means you and I approach sound differently and what works for you, as well as why it works, likely isn't the same as for me.



Did you try the HD800S or only the HD800? Even the HD800 SDR mod isn't quite what the HD800S sounds like.

Also, the HD800 (even S) is unlistenable with a large amount of gear IMO. You basically have to build your entire system around the hd800S for optimal result as the sound *massively* changes from amp to amp but the end result is very pleasing when you get the right match.

Regarding the Hemp, it has tons of low end heft. It's main weakness is high precision treble, which is the HD800S strength. HD800S weakness is bass, which is a big strength of the Hemp. This is why they pair perfectly and you can select the best for specific content. Like classical you'll want the HD800S, but synthwave you'll want the Hemp.  There isn't one perfect headphone that does everything well but these two together have got pretty much everything covered. If you find high precision treble annoying you could probably do fine with just the Hemp alone.

On a side note the Hemp has one of the most impressive soundstages I've heard in a compact headphone


----------



## SomeGuyDude

ruinedx said:


> Did you try the HD800S or only the HD800? Even the HD800 SDR mod isn't quite what the HD800S sounds like.
> 
> Also, the HD800 (even S) is unlistenable with a large amount of gear IMO. You basically have to build your entire system around the hd800S for optimal result as the sound *massively* changes from amp to amp but the end result is very pleasing when you get the right match.
> 
> ...



Both, actually. I respect the HD800S much more than the stock HD800 for sure, and I'd at least keep that one, but it's not one I'd purchase. I bought the LCD-3 over the 800S without needing any time to think it over. I'm not of the belief that precision needs presence. Treble can be precise without having to be louder than anything else in the response curve, and if you're someone like me who puts on death/black metal at high volumes, something like the HD800 (even the S) is like jamming spikes into your ears, and that's what's kept me away from Grado up to now.

I'm suspicious of "tons of low end heft" from a Grado, because to me, a headphone like the Audioquest Nighthawk has tons of low end heft. The 177X with the sheepskin pads can be pretty thunderous. Based on the graphs (which I know aren't perfect) what I'm hoping for out of these is just *adequately full*. I know they ain't gonna make my teeth rattle, but as long as there's enough there that I don't feel it's lacking, I'll be happy as a clam.


----------



## ruinedx (Mar 3, 2021)

SomeGuyDude said:


> Both, actually. I respect the HD800S much more than the stock HD800 for sure, and I'd at least keep that one, but it's not one I'd purchase. I bought the LCD-3 over the 800S without needing any time to think it over. I'm not of the belief that precision needs presence. Treble can be precise without having to be louder than anything else in the response curve, and if you're someone like me who puts on death/black metal at high volumes, something like the HD800 (even the S) is like jamming spikes into your ears, and that's what's kept me away from Grado up to now.
> 
> I'm suspicious of "tons of low end heft" from a Grado, because to me, a headphone like the Audioquest Nighthawk has tons of low end heft. The 177X with the sheepskin pads can be pretty thunderous. Based on the graphs (which I know aren't perfect) what I'm hoping for out of these is just *adequately full*. I know they ain't gonna make my teeth rattle, but as long as there's enough there that I don't feel it's lacking, I'll be happy as a clam.


In my case I find too much bass more annoying than too much treble, as the boominess collapses the soundstage for me, which reminds me I am wearing headphones and makes things sound artificial to me.  The hemp are very good for metal. They are not bass monsters but they have a satisfying bass response without being boomy.

Hd800s you can control the treble by putting some types of tube amps in the mix (i.e. DNA, Cavalli, EC) and carefully selecting your DAC.  If you accomplish that, the end result is quite pleasing.


----------



## Luckyleo

Joaquin Dinero said:


> A bus came by, and I got on
> That's when it all began


So true


----------



## rasmushorn

> JaquesGelee said:
> 
> 
> > I would never compare a closed back with an open back headphone!?
> > How do you do it?


I put one on my ears and listen to it for a while. Then change to the other one and try to compare the sound with the first one. If necessary go back and forth some times. 



> SomeGuyDude said:
> 
> 
> > This is where I get curious. From what I understand the DT-177X is a smoothed out DT-1770 (which is why I got it, the Beyer spike irks me), but that you like the 1770 makes me think you're somewhere in my zone. When you say the Hemp is the "fun outlier" could you elaborate on that?



By "fun outlier" I mean, that I do not consider the Hemps to be "reference" sound or a reference for neutral sounding headphones. I see the DT-1770 Pro as aiming to be more neutral or even a "reference". Whether it is a reference is debatable of course but at least it is designed to be a studio monitor. The ER4XR that I use often, I also see as neutral to bright signature compared to many other headphones. Normally, I cannot get it bright enough. SR325 used to be a favourite of mine and 225e is almost the same brightness. So for me - in my little world - Hemps are definitely an outlier. But a very fun one and enjoyable to listen to.

I might not be able to pinpoint in technical terms exactly what makes it so different than the DT-1770. Somehow the two are very much alike in bass quantity. I think it is the missing treble in the Hemps that give them a darker signature in direct comparison.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

rasmushorn said:


> I put one on my ears and listen to it for a while. Then change to the other one and try to compare the sound with the first one. If necessary go back and forth some times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh now this is *very* interesting to me. I know the 177X is smoother than the 1770, but saying they're similar in bass *quantity* is a bit of a surprise, and tamed in the treble doubly so by comparison.

These really might be my perfect set.


----------



## YtseJamer (Mar 3, 2021)

The Hemp are my favorite Grado headphones ever.  Back in the days, I was a huge fan of the original RS1 and the 225, but nowadays I can't stand the classic Grado sound signature anymore because I'm now mostly listening to modern Metal music.  Thank god, they didn't use the same old Neil Young songs to tune the Hemp!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I gave the RS1 a good long session a while back and, of all the Grado, it was the one I found the most enjoyable. Most everything else left me with a profound feeling that they were clearly made with passion but only fit a _supremely_ specific taste, which did not match mine. I've always wanted a set just because in this era I have a serious fondness for anything hand-made by artisans who have a love for their craft, and now thank to you jerks I finally get my chance.


----------



## YtseJamer

I don't think you will be disappointed by the Hemp.  It's their best all-rounder and most fun headphones to date.


----------



## gregorya (Mar 3, 2021)

elvergun said:


> I agree with him about the cables and the pads (don't like them...I know some people do).



The only problem I have with the cable is that they are "pre-kinked" from the factory, due to the method of packaging. Considering the price, this really is pretty poor performance. 

The cable is fine until it is boxed... the older style boxes were superior in this regard as they allowed the cable to be coiled for packing.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

gregorya said:


> The only problem I have with the cable is that they are "pre-kinked" from the factory, due to the method of packaging. Considering the price, this really is pretty poor performance.
> 
> The cable is fine until it is boxed... the older style boxes were superior in this regard as they allowed the cable to be coiled for packing.



That happens with a bunch of cables. They're fine on their own but get mucked up in packing. Definitely annoying as hell but as long as they "relax" over time, all's well.


----------



## funkymartyn

Rs2e  with fiio m7  using the senn adapter with a couple of amp bands   works OK


----------



## ruinedx

Ended up going with this for my case clearance issues
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0793JQH9...abc_E0NPFXZTXVXDYQD5D5KP?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## funkymartyn

ruinedx said:


> Ended up going with this for my case clearance issues
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0793JQH9...abc_E0NPFXZTXVXDYQD5D5KP?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Good style.. but long for what I need to be honest.  I like the short adapter. .


----------



## ruinedx

funkymartyn said:


> Good style.. but long for what I need to be honest.  I like the short adapter. .


Yeh but this right angle. Shortest decent right angle I could find


----------



## Gippy

gregorya said:


> The only problem I have with the cable is that they are "pre-kinked" from the factory, due to the method of packaging.



The expensive ones aren't, but that's because 1) they're in larger boxes; 2) the 12-conductor cable on the expensive models is so thick that it can't be kinked easily.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Grado still insisting on using those bigass cables that can't even detach is one of the most irksome things, but I guess that's part and parcel of dealing with an artisanal company.


----------



## elira

SomeGuyDude said:


> Grado still insisting on using those bigass cables that can't even detach is one of the most irksome things, but I guess that's part and parcel of dealing with an artisanal company.


I like their cables, they are very nice.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

elira said:


> I like their cables, they are very nice.


Well that's wonderful but the thing is everyone is stuck with them rather than having the option.

I will never, in as long as I live, understand why "I would like the option to use something else" causes people to immediately go "well I like it just the way it is!" Cool. You could keep using them, while other people could put on a different one.


----------



## elvergun

gregorya said:


> The only problem I have with the cable is that they are "pre-kinked" from the factory, due to the method of packaging. Considering the price, this really is pretty poor performance.
> 
> The cable is fine until it is boxed... the older style boxes were superior in this regard as they allowed the cable to be coiled for packing.


 
I also think that weight is a problem.   I can live with Grado cables...but I'm always wishing I could change them to something more flexible.    

One positive thing about Grado cables is that they will last forever.   The cables of two of my Beyerdynamics (T5p and DT1350) disintegrated on me.   I had to send the T5p for a recabling job and I "replaced" the DT1350 cable myself.


----------



## ruinedx

SomeGuyDude said:


> Grado still insisting on using those bigass cables that can't even detach is one of the most irksome things, but I guess that's part and parcel of dealing with an artisanal company.


I don't mind the big cables they tangle less easily


----------



## gregorya (Mar 3, 2021)

Gippy said:


> The expensive ones aren't, but that's because 1) they're in larger boxes; 2) the 12-conductor cable on the expensive models is so thick that it can't be kinked easily.



True, but many of the models in the smaller boxes aren't exactly cheap.

Again, i'm a fan of their cables but not a fan of their updated small box, only because it forces the cable to be kinked. It makes for a less impressive first impression/presentation of an otherwise excellent product.


----------



## JaquesGelee (Mar 4, 2021)

rasmushorn said:


> I put one on my ears and listen to it for a while. Then change to the other one and try to compare the sound with the first one. If necessary go back and forth some times.


Little Prankster? 

And again, i would never compare an open and a closed back headphone. Why? Cause i know before that it is an absolute different soundstage/ signature. Not compareable in my opinion in this deep. I would rather compare changed cushions, driver, wood or metal cups.

But at the end it is absolutly up to you what you are doing with your headphones...


----------



## ruinedx

JaquesGelee said:


> Little Prankster?
> 
> And again, i would never compare an open and a closed back headphone. Why? Cause i know before that it is an absolute different soundstage/ signature. Not compareable in my opinion in this deep. I would rather compare changed cushions, driver, wood or metal cups.
> 
> But at the end it is absolutly up to you what you are doing with your headphones...


Except the HD820 which is the only closed back I've heard that sounds more open than most open backs 😉


----------



## JaquesGelee (Mar 4, 2021)

ruinedx said:


> Except the HD820 which is the only closed back I've heard that sounds more open than most open backs 😉


Ok!? For me, i started with closed backs like the MDR 7506 and the DT770, later on the DT1770. I don´t liked the DT880 (sound) and the DT990 (sound , stock cushions). I also tested several brands like Fostex (other driver), AT, Meze, Sennheiser aso...
-> short: to have an overwiew in general and could pre-select between the different types of dynamic driver housings.

My very first pair of open backs was the SR80e. After experimenting with different cushions the sound was significant different for me (!), especially with the bowl cushions, beautifulaudio & shipibo cushions, yaxi pads and other third party brands.
I only mean the soft mods within the open back SR80e.

Shortly i received my beautiful wooden cups with R1 driver from an amazing cup builder here. I also tested the Turbulent X Driver and have a pair of V9 here for a friends build, Nhoord Driver is ordered for another friends build. So, i couldn´t say anything about the last named. But these ones before i was able to test, sound absolutly different in comparison, but all of them where built-in an open back cup (different wood).

I couldn´t hear any difference between the SR60e up to SR125e f.e..

I got a Graham Slee Amp here since nearly a week ( god damn the brexit, was waiting months for it.  ). The difference is huge, what an amazing amp. i got goose bumps and tears in my eyes while hearing my test playlists on qobuz and tidal (for MQA), different DAC´s (FPGA, Wolfson, ESS, Cirrus). I´ve never heard a delicious sound like this. So, actually i couldn´t imagine to use any other headphones.

Maybe i understand wrong or you could call me a dumb newbie, but i wouldn´t compare the prenamed closed backs deeply in sound characteristic with open back, cause i know before that the sound is absolutly different. I can´t confirm that i´ve ever heard a closed back, which sounds more open than an open back itself.

Which ones do you quote for this comparison?

We are here to share experiences and talk about a hobby. So, there is no toxic in my posts, only to clear. 

*sorry for my english


----------



## rasmushorn

JaquesGelee said:


> Little Prankster?
> 
> And again, i would never compare an open and a closed back headphone. Why? Cause i know before that it is an absolute different soundstage/ signature. Not compareable in my opinion in this deep. I would rather compare changed cushions, driver, wood or metal cups.
> 
> But at the end it is absolutly up to you what you are doing with your headphones...


Haha. Sorry for my bad sense of humor. 

It is certain that open and closed are different in many ways. But I do think it is OK to compare IEM's, earbuds, open headphones or closed, on-ear, over-ear etc. when talking about the signature or frequency respone. There are other characteristics where things cannot be directly compared, that is for sure. I guess what I wanted to say is that when having several headphones, and changing back and forth from day to day, I think it is easier to adjust to the differences when the headphones are not too different. So, if I am using my SR225e at home and bringing my ER4XR with me on the road, they are sort of within the same ballpark. Also DT-1770 Pro are not a totally different sounding headphone as well. For the headphones I own, the Hemps are definitely the ones where I have to spend some time before my ears have adjusted to the lack of treble.


----------



## Gippy

JaquesGelee said:


> I couldn´t hear any difference between the SR125e and 225e.



Really? I feel the 225e sounds distinctly different just because of the pads. It also has a different cup grill which matters a little bit. (On my GS3000e, I hear a slight difference if I put my palm near, but not touching the cup.) The one people have difficulty with is SR60e/80e/125e as here, they all seem identical except for the driver tuning.


----------



## JaquesGelee (Mar 4, 2021)

Gippy said:


> Really? I feel the 225e sounds distinctly different just because of the pads. It also has a different cup grill which matters a little bit. (On my GS3000e, I hear a slight difference if I put my palm near, but not touching the cup.) The one people have difficulty with is SR60e/80e/125e as here, they all seem identical except for the driver tuning.


Hey,

mistake devil on the road. I meant no difference for me from SR60e up to SR125e. Will change it. Thank you.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

JaquesGelee said:


> i wouldn´t compare the prenamed closed backs deeply in sound characteristic with open back, cause i know before that the sound is absolutly different


It depends on what kind of comparison you're making. For general "I'm trying to find a great headphone" comparisons you can absolutely put anything against anything. If I have $500 to spend and I'm considering a handful of headphones, it's perfectly fair to compare them all even if they're wildly different.

That said, comparisons are usually made between similar products because of the unstated assumption that what we're looking for is whatever sonic characteristic that product has.

Me, for example? I was looking for a "fun" headphone with a handful of traits and it came down to the DT177x and the Grado Hemp. I have the DT here and the Grado will be delivered today. I can only keep one. I am _absolutely _comparing them, regardless of how wildly different they may be, because my decision is between them and one is getting sent back. 

I understand saying that some comparisons are unfair simply because they're judging one by the ideals of the other (like docking an open-back headphone because the sound leaks, or an IEM for not having enough soundstage compared to the open-back), but I think as long as you're cognizant of what exactly is being compared and why, you can put anything against anything.


----------



## ruinedx

JaquesGelee said:


> Ok!? For me, i started with closed backs like the MDR 7506 and the DT770, later on the DT1770. I don´t liked the DT880 (sound) and the DT990 (sound , stock cushions). I also tested several brands like Fostex (other driver), AT, Meze, Sennheiser aso...
> -> short: to have an overwiew in general and could pre-select between the different types of dynamic driver housings.
> 
> 
> ...


The only closed back I've ever heard that sounds like a (very open) open back is the HD820.  The rest of the closed backs I've heard all sound very different (not in a good way usually).  What they accomplished with the HD820 is pretty exceptional.  I was just noting that the HD820 is the exception to the rule when it comes to closed back sounding way different than open backs.


----------



## funkymartyn

Grado sr325i  with fiio A3 amp , and still using the senn adapter.


----------



## funkymartyn

You don't have to spend a fortune for a grado case. Fits all my  SR  h/phones.  £6.99   ebay UK.


----------



## Stevko

useing same case self. cheep and good


----------



## SomeGuyDude

ruinedx said:


> The only closed back I've ever heard that sounds like a (very open) open back is the HD820.  The rest of the closed backs I've heard all sound very different (not in a good way usually).  What they accomplished with the HD820 is pretty exceptional.  I was just noting that the HD820 is the exception to the rule when it comes to closed back sounding way different than open backs.


I think the folly here is wanting open and closed backs to sound the same. Depending on what you're looking for, there are a lot of times when the closed-back sound is what you want. You can't want a closed set to sound open any more than you can want an open set to isolate outside sounds and then mark it down for failing to do that.


----------



## Stevko (Mar 4, 2021)

Hi!  are these gold? or is it the light? they are for sale. what is so special with the gold editon?
Worth 150$?

edit: offered seller 120 USD


----------



## elvergun

JaquesGelee said:


> Shortly i received my beautiful wooden cups with R1 driver from an amazing cup builder here. I also tested the *Turbulent X Driver and have a pair of V9* here for a friends build, Nhoord Driver is ordered for another friends build. So, i couldn´t say anything about the last named. But these ones before i was able to test, sound absolutly different in comparison, but all of them where built-in an open back cup (different wood).



How does the Turbulent compare with a Grado driver?   Which one do you prefer?


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Stevko said:


> Hi!  are these gold? or is it the light? they are for sale. what is so special with the gold editon?
> Worth 150$?
> 
> edit: offered seller 120 USD



From the Grado website:


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Stevko said:


> Hi!  are these gold? or is it the light? they are for sale. what is so special with the gold editon?
> Worth 150$?
> 
> edit: offered seller 120 USD


If you can get those for $150 do it. I find they are that old-timey classic Grado sound, lighter on bass but magnificent treble details. Even if you find you didnt like them you could flip them and get your $$ back easily.


----------



## Stevko

Bought them for 120. Not sure if they are gold. Hope so.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I'm gonna be honest if I had the opportunity to get a limited edition Grado at a cheap price I'd probably buy them even if I had no intention of listening to them. I swear for the last ten years, even before I joined the forum, Grado was that one brand I really wanted to have in my collection just out of love for the craftsmanship.


----------



## Stevko

Think My 225e will be the dailydriver.


----------



## Stevko

Looks like 325 are Written in gold. So they are probably ltd edition?


----------



## CJG888

You could find yourself modding them (the 225s, that is):


----------



## YtseJamer (Mar 4, 2021)

I just saw that Zeos has already modified his Hemp 🤮


----------



## YtseJamer (Mar 4, 2021)

My god, they are ugly as hell now.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

I’ve gotta say, the more I look into the Statement series, the more confused I am by it.

It’s Grado’s most expensive line of headphones (besides the PS2000e), and yet no one seems to really recommend them.

The 60e, 80e, RS2e, and Hemp seem to be Grado’s most beloved headphones by far, with almost universal recommendations.

The 225e, 325e, and PS500e are polarizing, with some recommending them and some disliking their sound signatures.

The PS2000e is also polarizing, with some loving and some disliking them, but these aren’t often recommended due to their huge price tag.

The 125e and RS1e are considered fairly good, but not really recommended because people prefer their less expensive little brothers, thus making these overpriced.

Then there’s the GS1000e, 2000e, and 3000e. I don’t think I’ve seen anyone who’s actually passionate about these three models. They’re just kind of there. It’s not even that they’re merely overpriced; it’s that many of the reviews outright say that they don’t really sound any better than the much cheaper models. So it seems like this line exists purely for aesthetic reasons. As a physical object, they’re beautiful with the wood styling. But if this line exists for their physical beauty, I’d say they deserve something more unique in terms of the headband and adjustment mechanism. When you have $1800 headphones with beautiful wooden housings, I’d say they deserve something better than Grado’s standard cheap L/R plastic sliders.

Basically, the Statement series doesn’t seem to exist for its sound, as they’re not really recommended in that department. They seem to exist as pretty wooden objects. But if that’s their reason for being, I’d say Grado should go all in on that and fully embrace the artisanal styling. 


Just a few observations I’ve had regarding Grado’s main lineup.


----------



## elvergun

YtseJamer said:


> I just saw that Zeos has already modified his Hemp


----------



## RedSnapper69

Picked up a pair of used Hemps from eBay. They just arrived....look like new....On my second listening track.....sounding good so far...
Only minus is the headband on the UK issue...think I'm going to need to change it.


----------



## Bernard23

RedSnapper69 said:


> Picked up a pair of used Hemps from eBay. They just arrived....look like new....On my second listening track.....sounding good so far...
> Only minus is the headband on the UK issue...think I'm going to need to change it.


First thing I did!


----------



## RedSnapper69 (Mar 4, 2021)

I found this review more engaging than the Zeos one


----------



## Gippy

Heyyoudvd said:


> Then there’s the GS1000e, 2000e, and 3000e. I don’t think I’ve seen anyone who’s actually passionate about these three models.



The GS3000e is my daily driver. My Hemp has been sitting in its box since November.


----------



## ACOC0NUT

YtseJamer said:


> I just saw that Zeos has already modified his Hemp 🤮


To give some context to this  abomination, he broke one of the gimbals while preparing to do a detachable cable mod. This is how he found a way to keep using them. I hope he takes my advice and gets some Shipibo parts.


----------



## elvergun

ACOC0NUT said:


> To give some context to this  abomination, he broke one of the gimbals while preparing to do a detachable cable mod. This is how he found a way to keep using them.* I hope he takes my advice and gets some Shipibo parts.*



This is what a sane person would do (or they would get replacement parts from Grado).

I think he just wanted to create some click bait with that abomination.   Either that...or he is...


----------



## TheMiddleSky

GS3000 is an unique line up on Grado products. It's more like a special headphone with a special character. Kind of airy, lighter sound, but with high energy, pace, and the way it present the vocality, sweet, but also aggressive at the same time is so enjoyable on its own way. I would not considered GS3000e as all-round headphone, but on specific jazz and instrument songs, it may excels PS2000e.

PS2000e is when Grado want to do something right, in term of timbre, imaging, and overall sound quality as reference of flagship. Of course with Grado's way, the punchy bass combine with forward midrange and speedy treble. The density of each punch of instrument (on bass drum, snare drum, and cymbal) is really solid here. 

Personally both of them already on entirely different level than let's say, Hemp, RS1e, RS2e or PS500e. The amount of micro detail, spaciousness of soundstage, speed, resolution are couple steps above.


----------



## funkymartyn (Mar 4, 2021)

Stevko said:


> Hi!  are these gold? or is it the light? they are for sale. what is so special with the gold editon?
> Worth 150$?
> 
> edit: offered seller 120 USD


Look back to my case pic. I have the same gold sr325i.   They have thinner wire but still terminate with the large 6.3mm tip.   Mine have a not so wide headband for some reason.     Also I do believe these gold are classed as the  (i) version.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Stevko said:


> Looks like 325 are Written in gold. So they are probably ltd edition?


The ones in the pic you posted look just like mine. I'd say you're . . . golden 

BA DUM BUM TSSSSS

(those cymbal crashes will sound so clear  with your gold 325s 😎)


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

YtseJamer said:


> I just saw that Zeos has already modified his Hemp 🤮


I dont want to get banned so i will invoke my right to remain silent about this 🤐


----------



## SomeGuyDude

What in the fffffff did he do??


----------



## ACOC0NUT

elvergun said:


> This is what a sane person would do (or they would get replacement parts from Grado).
> 
> I think he just wanted to create some click bait with that abomination.   Either that...or he is...


I doubt it's click bait as his video is filmed and done. Despite all of his criticisms of Grado In his review, he REALLY loved the Hemps, so he made that abomination so he wouldn't have to be without them for even a few days. I felt the same way when I first got the Hemps. I also mentioned how solid the Shipibo parts feel. Honestly, I kind of just want him to get them so he can signal boost a great product.

I will admit Zeos is coocoo for coco puffs. How else would he gave come up with the hair brained idea to attach a hifiman headband to the PADS.


----------



## ruinedx

SomeGuyDude said:


> I think the folly here is wanting open and closed backs to sound the same. Depending on what you're looking for, there are a lot of times when the closed-back sound is what you want. You can't want a closed set to sound open any more than you can want an open set to isolate outside sounds and then mark it down for failing to do that.


I gotcha, I was just pointing out that one company proved it could be done, to make a closed back sound like an open back.  Of course, I can only think of that one example ever, but it proves it is possible.


----------



## Stevko

Joaquin Dinero said:


> The ones in the pic you posted look just like mine. I'd say you're . . . golden
> 
> BA DUM BUM TSSSSS
> 
> (those cymbal crashes will sound so clear  with your gold 325s 😎)


Now i’m pretty sure they are ltd edition.
Seller don’t know what he are selling 
He think they are old and faded


----------



## rasmushorn

funkymartyn said:


> You don't have to spend a fortune for a grado case. Fits all my  SR  h/phones.  £6.99   ebay UK.


Just bought that exact one from eBay. It takes 3 weeks to arrive but good to know it was a good purchase.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Gippy said:


> The GS3000e is my daily driver. My Hemp has been sitting in its box since November.



Ah. Interesting. What do you feel the GS3000e excels at and what other Grados are you familiar with to compare it to?



TheMiddleSky said:


> Personally both of them already on entirely different level than let's say, Hemp, RS1e, RS2e or PS500e. The amount of micro detail, spaciousness of soundstage, speed, resolution are couple steps above.



This has me curious. What differentiates the GS3000e from those others? For example, comparing it to an RS1e, the differences I can see are the Cocobolo vs mahogany, the G pads vs L pads, and a 12 conductor wire vs 8 conductor. Would those result in big difference in sound? I could see the wood type and shape affecting the timbre, but I’m not sure if that could affect other things, like micro detail. I believe both headphones have a 50mm driver, although they don’t specify if it’s the same one or not. And then the headband is slightly different, but that wouldn’t affect sound.

Basically, the line confuses me because the Statement series is a lot more money than the Reference series (ie. $700 vs $1800 with these two) but that price differential seems to go into some nicer materials (particularly the housing) but I don’t really see how it would really improve sound quality. From my external vantage point with zero actual hands on experience with a GS3000e, it seems like the extra cost goes into the beauty of the headphone and not into really changing the sound. Perhaps I’m missing something.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Let's gooooooooo.


----------



## rasmushorn

Seems like the white stitchings are more common than the black ones...


----------



## ruinedx

RedSnapper69 said:


> I found this review more engaging than the Zeos one



Not enough POV hand waving


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Mar 4, 2021)

I'm okay with the white, honestly. I also don't know what everyone's talking about with the clamping issue or pad comfort. These are easy as hell to wear.

I put a bigass post in the metal thread but I'll summarize it here: I've been won over. Between the beyer and these is going to be a hard battle, but I suspect these will match my FD5 (with the wide tips for added openness) much better. What's really getting me is now that I turned off the metal just how emotional and "present" I am in the acoustic/vocal music.

helps that I can wear them with my ear gauges and glasses, too. LOL\


----------



## rasmushorn (Mar 4, 2021)

YtseJamer said:


> I just saw that Zeos has already modified his Hemp 🤮


He is an . . . . . . His language and the way he throws the headphones around. Now this...
I like Steve Gutenberg much more even though he calls the Hemps a BRIGHT headphone.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

rasmushorn said:


> He is an . . . . . . His language and the way he throws the headphones around. Now this...
> I like Steve Gutenberg much more even though he calls the Hemps a BRIGHT headphone.



I caught Steve's video while I was waiting for mine to come in and he emphasized "bright" so much I was worried. Having heard, um... not sure where he got that idea.


----------



## Gippy

Heyyoudvd said:


> This has me curious. What differentiates the GS3000e from those others?



The GS3000e and PS2000e have a different driver than the rest. It's visually different, with extra holes:







The cocobolo in the GS3000e allows the driver to dig deeper and have deeper perceived bass than the GS1000e and GS2000e. Personally, I find the stock tuning wonky (the midbass hump is at 150hz instead of 90hz), but the GS3000e driver is very capable of being EQ'd for extra lower bass, which my GS2000e couldn't really do. (My GS2000e vs GS3000e review is here.) Frequency graphs will show the Hemp having deeper bass but that's because it's using different pads. Compare with the same pads and it's obvious that the GS3000e's driver is more capable. However, the improvement certainly is marginal; the Hemp can honestly get 80% of the way there.

I feel the GH4 is Grado's best model if you don't want to EQ. But that's gone now, so the next best is the RS2e, which is similar to the GH4 but just a touch brighter. The Hemp can be blasted to much higher volumes because hearing is less sensitive to excessive bass than excessive treble.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Gippy said:


> The Hemp can be blasted to much higher volumes because hearing is less sensitive to excessive bass than excessive treble.


Precisely why I got them LOL


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Gippy said:


> The GS3000e and PS2000e have a different driver than the rest. It's visually different, with extra holes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really interesting comparison you made between the 2000e and 3000e. That was one of my biggest questions here, as I had seen that Joshua Valour video and that made me really question the entire Statement series. In his opinion, the $1400 GS2000e isn’t merely overprice and isn’t merely providing diminishing returns compared to the SR80e, but he just outright says that he thinks the SR80e is a better headphone, regardless of price. And if a $1400 headphone sounds the same or worse than a $100 headphone, something is seriously wrong. The fact that you don’t like it either but seem to love the GS3000e give me hope that the problem isn’t with the entire high end Grado lineup but rather, with that particular headphone.


Anyways, I mentioned this a little earlier in the thread but the two Grados I’ve been eyeing most are the Hemp and RS2e. The only Grado I currently own is the SR60 (the classic one before the ’e’ or ‘i’) and I love it, but I’m interested in moving up the line. The GS3000e and PS2000e are both way out of my budget at the moment, so I’m considering the Hemp or RS2e or perhaps both if both are worthwhile. I may get one now and the other next year. Do you think those would be my best bet from the lineup?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Grado is a very weird brand simply because everything is hand-made and done without measuring equipment, with most of them (specifically along a given line) using the same drivers. It means they all hold the same character but can also have some weird variance. The SR80 also seems to be one of those headphones that everyone calls a giant-killer.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

SomeGuyDude said:


> Grado is a very weird brand simply because everything is hand-made and done without measuring equipment, with most of them (specifically along a given line) using the same drivers. It means they all hold the same character but can also have some weird variance. The SR80 also seems to be one of those headphones that everyone calls a giant-killer.



The thing I’ve always found strange is that people say the 80 is a giant killer and they simultaneously say the 60 and 80 sound nearly identical because they’re nearly identical headphones.

So by the transitive property, why don’t people just save the 20 bucks and go for the 60?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Heyyoudvd said:


> The thing I’ve always found strange is that people say the 80 is a giant killer and they simultaneously say the 60 and 80 sound nearly identical because they’re nearly identical headphones.
> 
> So by the transitive property, why don’t people just save the 20 bucks and go for the 60?



That 2nd part I haven't heard as much, but I think part of the reasoning is "if you're at that price range you might as well add the extra 20."


----------



## kmhaynes

rasmushorn said:


> He is an . . . . . . His language and the way he throws the headphones around. Now this...
> I like Steve Gutenberg much more even though he calls the Hemps a BRIGHT headphone.


Steve G keeps up with everything audio, so I believe he is gonna call nearly every Grado "bright" compared to so many other dark / just plain muddy headphones out there.


----------



## Okrelayer

SomeGuyDude said:


> I'm okay with the white, honestly. I also don't know what everyone's talking about with the clamping issue or pad comfort. These are easy as hell to wear.
> 
> I put a bigass post in the metal thread but I'll summarize it here: I've been won over. Between the beyer and these is going to be a hard battle, but I suspect these will match my FD5 (with the wide tips for added openness) much better. What's really getting me is now that I turned off the metal just how emotional and "present" I am in the acoustic/vocal music.
> 
> helps that I can wear them with my ear gauges and glasses, too. LOL\



Glad you are loving them so far! I’ll celebrate with you by playing Sabbath Vol 4 (2021 remaster) on the hemp lol


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Okrelayer said:


> Glad you are loving them so far! I’ll celebrate with you by playing Sabbath Vol 4 (2021 remaster) on the hemp lol



I even had a friend shoot me some EDM tracks because I was like "well obviously they won't work with this" and _somehow they actually do_. They're definitely not gonna go easy on me with every album (and yes I am holding that against them a bit, I like not having to worry that an album is gonna be too grating), but wow when they sing they REALLY sing.


----------



## funkymartyn

rasmushorn said:


> Just bought that exact one from eBay. It takes 3 weeks to arrive but good to know it was a good purchase.


Received mine in less than a week.  I have ordered another today and a larger one for my senn Hd580.  Not bad for the money.  And free post.


----------



## YtseJamer

SomeGuyDude said:


> I even had a friend shoot me some EDM tracks because I was like "well obviously they won't work with this" and _somehow they actually do_. They're definitely not gonna go easy on me with every album (and yes I am holding that against them a bit, I like not having to worry that an album is gonna be too grating), but wow when they sing they REALLY sing.



Try this song if you want to hear the true potential of the Hemp


----------



## SomeGuyDude

YtseJamer said:


> Try this song if you want to hear the true potential of the Hemp



My dude you weren't kidding. This really sounds gorgeous.


----------



## YtseJamer

SomeGuyDude said:


> My dude you weren't kidding. This really sounds gorgeous.



I'm listening to a lot of Blues music since I got the Hemp


----------



## SomeGuyDude

YtseJamer said:


> I'm listening to a lot of Blues music since I got the Hemp


Fired up a 70s rock playlist myself lol. I'm sure I'll be back in my death metal soon enough but it's cool to play around with some new stuff.


----------



## YtseJamer

SomeGuyDude said:


> Fired up a 70s rock playlist myself lol. I'm sure I'll be back in my death metal soon enough but it's cool to play around with some new stuff.



Here's another album that I really like with the Hemp


----------



## Okrelayer

SomeGuyDude said:


> Fired up a 70s rock playlist myself lol. I'm sure I'll be back in my death metal soon enough but it's cool to play around with some new stuff.



Since getting bit by the Grado bug the past month (GH3, HEMP) I’ve been playing a lot of music with a lead electric guitar. It sounds SO GOOD. Judas Priest, Mercyful Fate, Pink Floyd, DEATH, Dream Theater. Pretty much anything that has a guitar from the 5th fret up makes me very happy to listen to lol.


----------



## JES

SomeGuyDude said:


> Grado is a very weird brand simply because everything is hand-made and done without measuring equipment, with most of them (specifically along a given line) using the same drivers. It means they all hold the same character but can also have some weird variance. The SR80 also seems to be one of those headphones that everyone calls a giant-killer.


20 years old ... still killing giants


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Bouncing between the Hemp and the DT177x is absolutely insane. The different presentations are like listening to completely different music. One is isolating and so full that the sound can sound blurry. The other wide open and occasionally shouty. I wish I could keep both just because of how they're so distinct from each other. This is gonna be a rough few weeks...


----------



## Bernard23

rasmushorn said:


> He is an . . . . . . His language and the way he throws the headphones around. Now this...
> I like Steve Gutenberg much more even though he calls the Hemps a BRIGHT headphone.


Which is more evidence that subjective reviews are at best a very rough guide. If you had listened to other products that he had reviewed and agreed with his conclusion then you've got something, otherwise treat every review os made up phooey.


SomeGuyDude said:


> Grado is a very weird brand simply because everything is hand-made and done without measuring equipment,


Really? I don't mean a basic multi-meter either. Being a pedant, I bet they have a thermometer in the lab. I'd like to think it was calibrated regularly, otherwise the matched driver claim is nonsense. In fact, it's utterly nonsense unless there is traceable calibration, so I'd guess that John isn't so daft as to publish the specs without being sure of them.


----------



## Bernard23

Grado treble? I'm listening to one of the worst mixed modern albums: Return to Santa Monica by Everclear, it's always been a nasty grainy mush of brain pain until the Marantz and Hemp combo sorted it out. There are actually real cymbals used in this recording!


----------



## Bernard23

TheMiddleSky said:


> GS3000 is an unique line up on Grado products. It's more like a special headphone with a special character. Kind of airy, lighter sound, but with high energy, pace, and the way it present the vocality, sweet, but also aggressive at the same time is so enjoyable on its own way. I would not considered GS3000e as all-round headphone, but on specific jazz and instrument songs, it may excels PS2000e.
> 
> PS2000e is when Grado want to do something right, in term of timbre, imaging, and overall sound quality as reference of flagship. Of course with Grado's way, the punchy bass combine with forward midrange and speedy treble. The density of each punch of instrument (on bass drum, snare drum, and cymbal) is really solid here.
> 
> Personally both of them already on entirely different level than let's say, Hemp, RS1e, RS2e or PS500e. The amount of micro detail, spaciousness of soundstage, speed, resolution are couple steps above.


I now want them even more!



SomeGuyDude said:


> I even had a friend shoot me some EDM tracks because I was like "well obviously they won't work with this" and _somehow they actually do_. They're definitely not gonna go easy on me with every album (and yes I am holding that against them a bit, I like not having to worry that an album is gonna be too grating), but wow when they sing they REALLY sing.


I've got a few Deadmau5 / Froxic / Mord Fustang tracks that the hemp (and the 325) kill. You need fast precise bass, not just headkill for it to work. 


YtseJamer said:


> Try this song if you want to hear the true potential of the Hemp



👍👍👍 Try playing that, then say ACDC Riff Raff live on If You Want Blood. Play it loud, then play Madam Butterfly or La Traviata (Solti is a great version), and the some Keb 'Mo. Not sure I can find many problems with much of it.


----------



## Luckyleo

RedSnapper69 said:


> I found this review more engaging than the Zeos one



Steve is a great reviewer.  Very well respected.  He definitely has a Grado bias, but it doesn't take away from what he said.  I really love YouTube reviews that mention the music that they are listening to for the review.  Steve's review is a great example.  He introduced the music first, then went on to review how the headphone performed.  I was able to stop the video listen to a couple tracks and decide how much his taste and mine are aligned based on his take.  This makes Youtube ( or other platforms) the best way to evaluate a reviewer's listening experience to yours.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I found some of his descriptions a bit wonky (still not sure how he calls these "bright") but the thing that sold me completely was that he doesn't claim the Hemp are the technical be all and end all or that they've got this perfect response curve or anything like that. All he says is "listening to these is like listening to really nice horn speakers" like his Klipsch and to me that says it all.


----------



## YtseJamer

SomeGuyDude said:


> Bouncing between the Hemp and the DT177x is absolutely insane. The different presentations are like listening to completely different music. One is isolating and so full that the sound can sound blurry. The other wide open and occasionally shouty. I wish I could keep both just because of how they're so distinct from each other. This is gonna be a rough few weeks...



I think you should keep both


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Okrelayer said:


> Since getting bit by the Grado bug the past month (GH3, HEMP) I’ve been playing a lot of music with a lead electric guitar. It sounds SO GOOD. Judas Priest, Mercyful Fate, Pink Floyd, DEATH, Dream Theater. Pretty much anything that has a guitar from the 5th fret up makes me very happy to listen to lol.


Nobody does guitars like Grado.


----------



## elvergun

YtseJamer said:


> I think you should keep both



I do too...

...anything less would be uncivilized.


----------



## Okrelayer

elvergun said:


> I do too...
> 
> ...anything less would be uncivilized.



I quite like having two proper headphones, with two different tunings to switch between, It keeps things exciting!


----------



## Heyyoudvd

I’m not sure if this has been covered but did we ever get an answer regarding the white stitching vs black stitching on the Hemp?

Did Grado just run out of one thread halfway through production and decide that the other one would look cool? Is there any difference between these two versions besides the stitching color?


----------



## elira

Heyyoudvd said:


> I’m not sure if this has been covered but did we ever get an answer regarding the white stitching vs black stitching on the Hemp?
> 
> Did Grado just run out of one thread halfway through production and decide that the other one would look cool? Is there any difference between these two versions besides the stitching color?


I believe there's a leather and a "vegan" version of the headband.


----------



## TheMiddleSky (Mar 4, 2021)

Heyyoudvd said:


> Ah. Interesting. What do you feel the GS3000e excels at and what other Grados are you familiar with to compare it to?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be frank, you are missing a lot.

I also had same curiosity as you before, so I try to swapped each pad to each Grados when I tested them. They consist of RS1e, Hemp, GS3000e and PS2000e.

Driver wise, Hemp has the brightest and thinnest sound character of them all. Only because Flat pad hemp categorized as "thick" sounding Grado here.

RS1e with Jumbo pad is nowhere near GS3000/PS2000e e in term of detail, soundstage size, and imaging quality. RS1e with flat pad is bloody muddy sounding.

Both GS3000e and PS2000e sound awful bad with flat pad, and still not decent with bowl pad. Jumbo pad is the only way for them.

I even would put PS2000e a step above GS3000e in term of technicalities, such as depth of each instrument, definition and overall timbre.

Just because a manufacture state few of their headphones use the same 50mm drivers doesn't always mean they exactly same drivers. Look at how Focal manage to create elear, elegia, elex,  celestee, clear, all with supposed to be same driver size and material, but all of them sound different, not only in character, but also technicalities.


----------



## Adabisi

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Nobody does guitars like Grado.


I thought that until I heard an AKG K240 Sextett.


----------



## Okrelayer

Another cool thing about having more than one good headphone is that you can admire your other headphones while listening to one lol. With Grados is very easy to swoon. After a two album stretch listening on the GH3 (Bowie- Diamond Dogs, Janelle Monáe- Archandroid) , I have moved on to listening on the Hemp (Judas Priest- Stained Class) while admiring the GH3!


----------



## Gippy (Mar 4, 2021)

Heyyoudvd said:


> Really interesting comparison you made between the 2000e and 3000e. That was one of my biggest questions here, as I had seen that Joshua Valour video and that made me really question the entire Statement series. In his opinion, the $1400 GS2000e isn’t merely overprice and isn’t merely providing diminishing returns compared to the SR80e, but he just outright says that he thinks the SR80e is a better headphone, regardless of price. And if a $1400 headphone sounds the same or worse than a $100 headphone, something is seriously wrong. The fact that you don’t like it either but seem to love the GS3000e give me hope that the problem isn’t with the entire high end Grado lineup but rather, with that particular headphone.



The 50mm driver Grados have this strange tuning where the midbass hump is moved from 90hz to 150hz. This makes the sound fuller instead of providing the toe-tapping bass slam. The G pads on all the high-end models also introduce a 6k spike. This is a flaw of the pad, as if you put the G pad on the Hemp, it gets the exact same spike. Some people are very sensitive to this, others aren't. So at stock, every statement model has somewhat of a muddiness introduced by the midbass hump, and a nasty 6k spike that makes you wince when you hear a hi-hat or cymbal. This is a confused sound, because you get no bass slam, and a fistful of tizziness at a particular frequency. It works at low volume due to the equal-loudness phenomenon, but not at high volume. At least for the GS2000e driver, there's also this grain that's prominent at higher volume. This is what Joshua Valour heard and that's why he hated it.

As for the EQ I use, I had a previous post where I tried the AutoEQ profile, tuned to the Harman curve. It was way too dark for me compared to my own EQ curve. Note that both curves EQ up 60hz, EQ down 150hz, and EQ down 6khz. Note that the equal-loudness phenomenon plays a large role as to whether you enjoy the Grado sound. My curve was suited for more quiet listening (~60db), but I have since made a second profile (graph and code below) for higher volume (~80db) when I want to rock out, which puts the mid and treble adjustment in between the two curves and minimizes any musical treble spikes.

I still think that for non-tweakers and those who prefer something more neutral, the GH4/RS2e/Hemp is the way to go. The Hemp is tuned in such a manner that you can go >90db and not wince at the treble. I love my GS3000e but I'm sure not running it at stock, so my experience is unique, even when compared to other GS3000e owners. I've tweaked the sound for maximum bass depth and soundstage width by using the iFi iCAN Pro, which isn't a neutral amp. So what I'm hearing isn't what other GS3000e owners are hearing. But it works for me because I wanted a Grado that can do <40hz, and the GS3000e is the one model that can do that on my rig. As for the PS2000e, it was never a consideration for me because it costs 50% more than the GS3000e and weighs >500g.

I hope that answers your question. In a way, you are correct in that the Statement models aren't pure upgrades. But they work for some people. As okrelayer stated earlier that the models are like different recipes. And he got the GH3 (which nobody else in this thread seems to have) over the GH4 because he was looking for his specific preference instead of a "better" model.







Spoiler: Code



Channel: all
Preamp: -14 dB
Filter 1: ON PK Fc 10 Hz Gain 6.7 dB Q 0.3
Filter 2: ON PK Fc 30 Hz Gain 4 dB Q 0.8
Filter 3: ON PK Fc 60 Hz Gain 9 dB Q 0.6
Filter 4: ON PK Fc 90 Hz Gain 3.2 dB Q 1.6
Filter 5: ON PK Fc 110 Hz Gain 1.2 dB Q 1.6
Filter 6: ON PK Fc 180 Hz Gain -1.8 dB Q 1
Filter 7: ON PK Fc 400 Hz Gain 0.5 dB Q 1.8
Filter 8: ON PK Fc 500 Hz Gain 6.5 dB Q 0.7
Filter 9: ON PK Fc 1000 Hz Gain 4.3 dB Q 0.8
Filter 10: ON PK Fc 1500 Hz Gain 1 dB Q 1
Filter 11: ON PK Fc 2000 Hz Gain 6.5 dB Q 0.8
Filter 12: ON PK Fc 3000 Hz Gain 0.5 dB Q 1.5
Filter 13: ON PK Fc 4000 Hz Gain 2.5 dB Q 2
Filter 14: ON PK Fc 6000 Hz Gain -3.2 dB Q 2
Filter 15: ON PK Fc 7500 Hz Gain 3 dB Q 0.8
Filter 16: ON PK Fc 9000 Hz Gain 1.5 dB Q 1.5
Filter 17: ON PK Fc 12000 Hz Gain 2.5 dB Q 1
Filter 18: ON PK Fc 16000 Hz Gain 4.5 dB Q 1.5
Filter 19: ON PK Fc 20000 Hz Gain 2 dB Q 2
Filter 20: ON LPQ Fc 22000 Hz Q 1


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Okrelayer said:


> Another cool thing about having more than one good headphone is that you can admire your other headphones while listening to one lol. With Grados is very easy to swoon. After a two album stretch listening on the GH3 (Bowie- Diamond Dogs, Janelle Monáe- Archandroid) , I have moved on to listening on the Hemp (Judas Priest- Stained Class) while admiring the GH3!



I kept bopping between the Beyer and the Hemp and jeez it really is hard. Keeping both is a stretch because of finances but the WILDLY different presentations make me want to break my normal rule of "one headphone for each use case."


----------



## Okrelayer

SomeGuyDude said:


> SomeGuyDude said:
> 
> 
> > I kept bopping between the Beyer and the Hemp and jeez it really is hard. Keeping both is a stretch because of finances but the WILDLY different presentations make me want to break my normal rule of "one headphone for each use case."
> ...



I feel you man. Until I settled on owning TWO Grados (Long story- comfort issues with anything other than on ear headphones lol)  I was like you with having one headphone per use case. Wireless, earbud, proper listening etc..  It seems like you have a few weeks to finalize this decision, i’m sure you’ll make a good one!


----------



## Okrelayer (Mar 4, 2021)

deleted


----------



## Okrelayer (Mar 4, 2021)

Gippy said:


> I hope that answers your question. In a way, you are correct in that the Statement models aren't pure upgrades. But they work for some people. As okrelayer stated earlier that the models are like different recipes. And he got the GH3 (which nobody else in this thread seems to have) over the GH4 because he was looking for his specific preference instead of a "better" model.



I always appreciate your detailed and thoughtful replies in this thread. Sometimes I feel like I’m on my own little GH3 island. But for my preferences (comfort, and loving Norwegian pine) the GH3 seemed like the best option over the 60/80/125 with some of the refinement you seem to get with the 325/RS2e. I’m loving my time listening to them on this little island lol


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Mar 4, 2021)

Okrelayer said:


> I feel you man. Until I settled on owning TWO Grados (Long story- comfort issues with anything other than on ear headphones lol)  I was like you with having one headphone per use case. Wireless, earbud, proper listening etc..  It seems like you have a few weeks to finalize this decision, i’m sure you’ll make a good one!



Yep, I got until the 26th before the Beyers are out of the return window so I can really chill out. The big thing is gonna be just seeing if I keep instinctively reaching for one over the other. One thing the Grado does lack is that "all encompassing" feeling, but I'm pretty sure it's just because of the on-ear design, the little pads giving the psychological feel of smallness. Coming from a rather massive set, there's a lot to sort of re-calibrate my brain with.

That said, I really cannot speak highly enough of these damn things. They're just "alive" in a way so few headphones I've heard are. I'm willing to bet with a good tube amp these would absolutely glow.

Edit: just for funsies, here's something I've been listening to with the Hemp. It is... an absolute journey with these.


----------



## ACOC0NUT

Heyyoudvd said:


> I’m not sure if this has been covered but did we ever get an answer regarding the white stitching vs black stitching on the Hemp?
> 
> Did Grado just run out of one thread halfway through production and decide that the other one would look cool? Is there any difference between these two versions besides the stitching color?


While I have not seen a difinitive answer as to WHY, I do know that it is the newer Hemps that have the white stitching while the older ones have black. 

@elira the vegan headband is the crappy vinyl one on the plastic cup models. They used that on the Hemps  in the UK. @Bernard23 had this headband I believe.


----------



## rasmushorn

SomeGuyDude said:


> I kept bopping between the Beyer and the Hemp and jeez it really is hard. Keeping both is a stretch because of finances but the WILDLY different presentations make me want to break my normal rule of "one headphone for each use case."


I really need to keep the DT-1770 Pro because I need them closed for when I use them at the office or when there is too much noise at home. The Grados are only for home-use and when it is quiet. The good thing is that they are similar enough so the switch is not night and day but different enough so presentation of the music engages. With other headphones one could sound boring or flat in comparison and it would not get any use. But the DT-1770 and my Grados can easily live peacefully together with each other and the ER4XR.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

rasmushorn said:


> I really need to keep the DT-1770 Pro because I need them closed for when I use them at the office or when there is too much noise at home. The Grados are only for home-use and when it is quiet. The good thing is that they are similar enough so the switch is not night and day but different enough so presentation of the music engages. With other headphones one could sound boring or flat in comparison and it would not get any use. But the DT-1770 and my Grados can easily live peacefully together with each other and the ER4XR.


They're so complementary it really does feel like they almost need to be brothers. One on-ear open-back with a highly energetic mid-focused sound, one bigass over-ear closed-back that's more V-shaped with analytical treble.


----------



## G0rt

SomeGuyDude said:


> They're so complementary it really does feel like they almost need to be brothers. One on-ear open-back with a highly energetic mid-focused sound, one bigass over-ear closed-back that's more V-shaped with analytical treble.


I don't know the DT1770, but I find that much the same is true of DT177x and my Grados. All 32 ohm as well.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

G0rt said:


> I don't know the DT1770, but I find that much the same is true of DT177x and my Grados. All 32 ohm as well.


LOL aw man you're killing me. I have the 177x myself. I'm gonna end up keeping both, ain't I.


----------



## G0rt

SomeGuyDude said:


> LOL aw man you're killing me. I have the 177x myself. I'm gonna end up keeping both, ain't I.


Yup.


----------



## johanchandy

I'm in Dubai on vacation and didn't bring my Hemps with me. I'll be stuck here for a few months as Canada has super expensive travel restrictions if I come back soon. I'm in so much pain


----------



## Stevko

sold my DT770 and amiron. but always ok to have a set of byerdynamic. So I bought the MMX300 V2 for nearly half price.(dealer return with full warranty)
good allrounder with mic and closed back. sold my DT770 after I buyed 225e. 225e are more engaging and forward.


----------



## rasmushorn

johanchandy said:


> I'm in Dubai on vacation and didn't bring my Hemps with me. I'll be stuck here for a few months as Canada has super expensive travel restrictions if I come back soon. I'm in so much pain


How can you leave something so important behind, knowing the risk of having to live without them for so long?
There is only one solution. Buy another pair while you are there.


----------



## Luckyleo

Heyyoudvd said:


> I’m not sure if this has been covered but did we ever get an answer regarding the white stitching vs black stitching on the Hemp?
> 
> Did Grado just run out of one thread halfway through production and decide that the other one would look cool? Is there any difference between these two versions besides the stitching color?


Ha, nope, identical.  It was originally intended as a limited edition.  Still is, but production has been going on for a year now with high demand.  I'm guessing they didn't want to wait for the black stitching  to get back in stock so they used what they had... apparently white.  No worries


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I like the white LOL. The contrast is nice.

And good lord these are good with death metal. Listening to the new BAEST today. God, the heft.


----------



## Bernard23 (Mar 5, 2021)

Holy mackerel, look at the size of these things! Geekria G pad copy v their LL pad as Gippy christened it. It's so big that it doesn't sit properly on / over my ears, as the headband simply isn't long and wide enough. Yet to listen to them properly, update to come...

EDIT: 5 minutes / 2 tracks and they came off. Not for me, I heard less intense treble, not less treble if that makes sense, and less bass. No gain in soundstage or detail and around 3-4dB drop in volume. Will try them with the 325e later, but I suspect they won't improve on L+tape pad.


----------



## Bernard23

ACOC0NUT said:


> While I have not seen a difinitive answer as to WHY, I do know that it is the newer Hemps that have the white stitching while the older ones have black.
> 
> @elira the vegan headband is the crappy vinyl one on the plastic cup models. They used that on the Hemps  in the UK. @Bernard23 had this headband I believe.


That's correct, and confirmed by Grado UK distributor.


----------



## elvergun

johanchandy said:


> I'm in Dubai on vacation and didn't bring my Hemps with me. I'll be stuck here for a few months as Canada has super expensive travel restrictions if I come back soon. I'm in so much pain



So, what did you take on your vacation?   An SR80...an IEM...your Apple EarPods?   Or are you just going to bang on a table with your hands when you are in the mood for some music?


----------



## johanchandy

rasmushorn said:


> How can you leave something so important behind, knowing the risk of having to live without them for so long?
> There is only one solution. Buy another pair while you are there.


Didn't have a good carrying case and couldn't bear damaging it during travel, I'm itching to get another one haha!



elvergun said:


> So, what did you take on your vacation?   An SR80...an IEM...your Apple EarPods?   Or are you just going to bang on a table with your hands when you are in the mood for some music?


Er2xr's, I find them to be excellent iems but not quite at the hemps levels understandably, they served me quite well when I was away from my desk but I'm sorely missing my hemps now


----------



## Gippy

Bernard23 said:


> Geekria G pad copy ... It's so big that it doesn't sit properly on / over my ears, as the headband simply isn't long and wide enough. Yet to listen to them properly, update to come...
> 
> EDIT: 5 minutes / 2 tracks and they came off. Not for me, I heard less intense treble, not less treble if that makes sense, and less bass. No gain in soundstage or detail and around 3-4dB drop in volume. Will try them with the 325e later, but I suspect they won't improve on L+tape pad.



Yeah you really need to stretch the band. The official G pads are even deeper. Interesting that you heard less bass with them, though that might be due to your head shape. I felt that they cupped the sides of my head well enough to funnel more bass into my ears. Agree that the Geekria G pads muffle the detail a bit.


----------



## elvergun

I sold my HF3 today.  I'm sad now..







Well, at least I sold it to another headfier, so it will be appreciated.  

I'm down to four Grados now.    I'm thinking of also selling my RS2e and my TH-X00 so I can buy a GS3000e.   The only thing that worries me is that some people sold their GS3000e  because they prefer the RS2e or one of the limited editions.   Hmm....


----------



## SomeGuyDude

No way to test 'em out for a bit before purchasing? If you can get them from Amazon or whatever I'd say to sell the TH-X00 but keep the RS2e and then compare that with the GS3000e and see what you think, then either sell the RS2e or return the GS3k.


----------



## elvergun

SomeGuyDude said:


> *No way to test 'em out for a bit before purchasing?* If you can get them from Amazon or whatever I'd say to sell the TH-X00 but keep the RS2e and then compare that with the GS3000e and see what you think, then either sell the RS2e or return the GS3k.



I'll check if there is a place close to me that has them in stock.   

But then I would feel like crap (for wasting their time) since I'm thinking of buying them used.


----------



## schoolpizza

Bernard23 said:


> Holy mackerel, look at the size of these things! Geekria G pad copy v their LL pad as Gippy christened it. It's so big that it doesn't sit properly on / over my ears, as the headband simply isn't long and wide enough. Yet to listen to them properly, update to come...
> 
> EDIT: 5 minutes / 2 tracks and they came off. Not for me, I heard less intense treble, not less treble if that makes sense, and less bass. No gain in soundstage or detail and around 3-4dB drop in volume. Will try them with the 325e later, but I suspect they won't improve on L+tape pad.


That is really strange, just so contrary to my experience with the GW100. Wonder if the difference is in the headphone model or the listeners...


----------



## Bernard23

Gippy said:


> Yeah you really need to stretch the band. The official G pads are even deeper. Interesting that you heard less bass with them, though that might be due to your head shape. I felt that they cupped the sides of my head well enough to funnel more bass into my ears. Agree that the Geekria G pads muffle the detail a bit.


I've got a small head, so these pads dont sit perpendicular or flat on my ears, if I held them in place they might have worked, but they "sagged" on my head. Despite that, even holding them in various "ideal" positions, they didn't improve on the LL sound. To my ears, the Hemps work really well with these pads. My 325e are still with L pads but with the tape mod, they sound fabulous too.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Bernard23 said:


> I've got a small head, so these pads dont sit perpendicular or flat on my ears, if I held them in place they might have worked, but they "sagged" on my head. Despite that, even holding them in various "ideal" positions, they didn't improve on the LL sound. To my ears, the Hemps work really well with these pads. My 325e are still with L pads but with the tape mod, they sound fabulous too.


What effect on the sound do you think is helping them out? I don't have any issue with the F-pads but if there's any little improvement, I'm game.


----------



## Kike6685

Hi! 
I love my gh2 grados. The thing I like least about them is the cable... 
Has anyone rewired their gh2 with the black dragon cable?
Does the rewired produce significant changes in the sound?
Greetings


----------



## SomeGuyDude

It won't change the sound at all. But it might make them less annoying.


----------



## YtseJamer

Lol, no it's not going to change the sound.


----------



## wormsdriver

Kike6685 said:


> Hi!
> I love my gh2 grados. The thing I like least about them is the cable...
> Has anyone rewired their gh2 with the black dragon cable?
> Does the rewired produce significant changes in the sound?
> Greetings


The black dragon might not be the most revealing cable out there but I've had good experiences with it pairing well with whatever I've thrown at it. Good bottom end, somehow smooth-er in mids and highs maybe.
As far as it having better ergonomics than the Grado cable I don't know. While it might be lighter, it still kind of stiff tbh.


----------



## Kike6685 (Mar 6, 2021)

elvergun said:


> I sold my HF3 today.  I'm sad now..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sold my gh2 and i bought gs3000e. 
After all i had to sell my gs3000e and recover gh2
Gh2 is more musical and sounds  a lot better with rock, metal, punk... Gs3000e is better for jazz and classical but gh2 is a very good allrounder. Gh2 is cheaper also. I was really disappointed with gs3000e because i thouhgt that it will be a super gh2.. . I prefer the magical sound of gh2 with guitars and drums. 
A good example is like guitars sounds in "Alice cooper-poison" with gh2, sounds better than all headphones that i ever heard.. I really love my gh2's


----------



## YtseJamer (Mar 6, 2021)

I prefer the Hemp over the GS3000e for the same reasons you just described.


----------



## regnad kcin

Kike6685 said:


> Hi!
> I love my gh2 grados. The thing I like least about them is the cable...
> Has anyone rewired their gh2 with the black dragon cable?
> Does the rewired produce significant changes in the sound?
> Greetings



I soldered sockets onto my SR80s, and I use a Meze balanced cable.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

YtseJamer said:


> I prefer the Hemp over the GS3000e for the same reasons you just described.


It's starting to sound like for us Hemp lovers there isn't an "upgrade" anywhere in the line. My Kingdom for a full-size...


----------



## elvergun

SomeGuyDude said:


> It's starting to sound like for us Hemp lovers there isn't an "upgrade" anywhere in the line. My Kingdom for a full-size...



There is still the path to a sidegrade.   I sold my HF3 to a member who also owns a Hemp.   These two models make excellent complimentary sets if you want to own two Grado headphones.     I wonder if he is going to end up keeping both...


----------



## YtseJamer (Mar 6, 2021)

SomeGuyDude said:


> It's starting to sound like for us Hemp lovers there isn't an "upgrade" anywhere in the line. My Kingdom for a full-size...



Exactly, I don't think you should waste your money with the other Grado headphones.  I have heard pretty much all the Grado headphones, and The Hemp (and maybe the GH2) is the only one I would recommend for Extreme, Death and Black Metal music.


----------



## Stevko

Have anyone tried the new Schiit Vali+ with Grado?


----------



## Bernard23

SomeGuyDude said:


> What effect on the sound do you think is helping them out? I don't have any issue with the F-pads but if there's any little improvement, I'm game.


for me, the "LL" pads move the drivers slightly further away from my ears, enough to open the treble up, without losing any bass impact of immediacy. I can't get on with the suppressed treble of the F pads, but I like a bright presentation. They are also more comfortable than the F pads. Not all heads and ears are the same of course, so YMMV, but for £12-£13 or so that they cost, it's worth experimenting.


----------



## johanchandy

elvergun said:


> There is still the path to a sidegrade.   I sold my HF3 to a member who also owns a Hemp.   These two models make excellent complimentary sets if you want to own two Grado headphones.     I wonder if he is going to end up keeping both...


Reading all these posts of the HF3 makes me want it bad!


----------



## elvergun

johanchandy said:


> Reading all these posts of the HF3 makes me want it bad!



It is a great headphone...very much unlike other Grado models (but definitely still a Grado).    It is like the offspring of an RS2e and an SR325.    To me, this is the "funnest" Grado I've heard.    It is fun, yet way more refined than the SR325 (more details, better bass, better highs, not sibilant at all).   And it was so cheap when it was released -- it was possibly the best bang for the buck of all the Grado models.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Kike6685 said:


> I sold my gh2 and i bought gs3000e.
> After all i had to sell my gs3000e and recover gh2
> Gh2 is more musical and sounds  a lot better with rock, metal, punk... Gs3000e is better for jazz and classical but gh2 is a very good allrounder. Gh2 is cheaper also. I was really disappointed with gs3000e because i thouhgt that it will be a super gh2.. . I prefer the magical sound of gh2 with guitars and drums.
> A good example is like guitars sounds in "Alice cooper-poison" with gh2, sounds better than all headphones that i ever heard.. I really love my gh2's



I do still think GH2 is the most "melodious" in modern Grado's line up. It also excels in vocal jazz and acoustic music so well compare to any other bowl pad Grado.

Hemp come close in this case, but with more intimate and slight more aggressive nature, kind of punk and rock songs are better suit.


----------



## Bernard23

I have a plan to add another pair of Grado to my inventory, but what else, as in non Grado phones do people own as an alternative? I'd be thinking about closed back so I can use them where open backs are too anti social, plus it's a different experience. I've thought about HD800, and Focal but not really started to research it yet, but would be good to find similar chracteristics to Grado in a closed back phone. I'be owned AKG K550 and Beyer DT880, but they are both inferior to the SR80 / 325e.


----------



## elvergun (Mar 6, 2021)

Bernard23 said:


> I have a plan to add another pair of Grado to my inventory, but what else, as in non Grado phones do people own as an alternative? I'd be thinking about closed back so I can use them where open backs are too anti social, plus it's a different experience. I've thought about HD800, and Focal but not really started to research it yet, but would be good to find similar chracteristics to Grado in a closed back phone. I'be owned AKG K550 and Beyer DT880, but they are both inferior to the SR80 / 325e.



Beyer T5p (I own a gen 1) would be my suggestion.   They sound like an open headphone but they offer great isolation.


----------



## funkymartyn

Reading up on all the posts every day makes me wonder which his the best Grado for the buck,  cash  as they say.     Hemp is certainly raising the stakes now.   I'm sticking with my new Rs2e ,  325i,  225e, and sr60. ....Shame you can't just go to a store when we can and check them all out.     But that's never going to happen.. 
I'm not one for buying and sending back if can help it .. And the end of the day ,  it's got to be about your own music taste , and what you're playing it from.  Portable audio players,  main hifi. Cds , vinyl ,  condition ?  Indoor or outdoor.   
My grado never leave the house .......yet.


----------



## YtseJamer (Mar 6, 2021)

Bernard23 said:


> I have a plan to add another pair of Grado to my inventory, but what else, as in non Grado phones do people own as an alternative?



The ZMF Aeolus is a good alternative to Grado, but I also recommend the Atticus if you want a closed back headphones.


----------



## johanchandy

elvergun said:


> It is a great headphone...very much unlike other Grado models (but definitely still a Grado).    It is like the offspring of an RS2e and an SR325.    To me, this is the "funnest" Grado I've heard.    It is fun, yet way more refined than the SR325 (more details, better bass, better highs, not sibilant at all).   And it was so cheap when it was released -- it was possibly the best bang for the buck of all the Grado models.


Thank you for this description, it's now a must buy for me, hopefully I'll be able to get a used pair soon after I get back home.


----------



## carboncopy (Mar 6, 2021)

YtseJamer said:


> The ZMF Aeolus is a good alternative to Grado, but I also recommend the Atticus if you want a closed back headphones.



I had the Atticus (and then a VO), both was extremly slow and muffled compared to the HEMP I had at the time. Both of them had to go.

I use a Campfire Cascade as a closed back. It needs a lot of burn in, but it is fun, has drive and sounds alive.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

YtseJamer said:


> Exactly, I don't think you should waste your money with the other Grado headphones.  I have heard pretty much all the Grado headphones, and The Hemp (and maybe the GH2) is the only one I would recommend for Extreme, Death and Black Metal music.


Batushka's _Litourgiya_ is absolutely transcendent with these.


----------



## YtseJamer (Mar 6, 2021)

carboncopy said:


> I had the Atticus (and then a VO), both was extremly slow and muffled compared to the HEMP I had at the time. Both of them had to go.



I can tell you that the Aeolus (+ the Universe Suede pads) don't sound muffled at all on my setup compared to the Hemp.  I also prefer the Aeolus over the Verite Closed.  (I have both)


----------



## blackgreen15

New addition to the family, RS1.  Really like the Beautiful Audio pads with these.


----------



## joseph69

@carboncopy 
How are you enjoying your Joseph Grado HP2?


----------



## carboncopy

joseph69 said:


> @carboncopy
> How are you enjoying your Joseph Grado HP2?


Thanks for question. I thought I write my first english review about it 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/grado-hp2i.25010/reviews


----------



## CJG888

I think I may have discovered something by accident. Yesterday, I took delivery of my new WBA Tzar OTL. I expected it to work well with my high-Z Beyers (250-600 Ohms). What I was not ready for was the strong synergy with my Grados...





It fills in the lower midrange and bass nicely without becoming “soggy”, and gives a little extra transparency relative to the Audio-gd SA-31.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

carboncopy said:


> Thanks for question. I thought I write my first english review about it
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/grado-hp2i.25010/reviews



"Upon receiving it and holding in my hands I thought...this will be stolen from the hidden drawer from the daughter of my son while having a fight with their grandchildren about the family heirloom after world-war 4."

That is my favorite thing written in any review ever.


----------



## joseph69

carboncopy said:


> Thanks for question. I thought I write my first english review about it
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/grado-hp2i.25010/reviews


Thanks for the link and your, and glad you're enjoying them!


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Been away from the party a while...sure this has been discussed...currently own and love my buttonless RS1. What could I possibly expect as far as differences with the Hemp? Would there be enough difference to warrant owning both?


----------



## ruinedx

Bedtime stories with wavesequenced Hemp


----------



## kmhaynes

carboncopy said:


> Thanks for question. I thought I write my first english review about it
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/grado-hp2i.25010/reviews


Love love love your review.  Your English is great, and I could fully understand everything you wrote.  I also love the "stolen from the hidden drawer by the daughter of my son" line!! 

I've noticed several pics or old HP-xx series Grado's and was curious if everyone who owned those had a huge wide head, but now understand because of your explanation of the steel rod in the headband.  Makes sense.

I only wished I lived around the corner from you so I could hear these legends!!  Thanks for the write-up.


----------



## kmhaynes

ArmAndHammer said:


> Been away from the party a while...sure this has been discussed...currently own and love my buttonless RS1. What could I possibly expect as far as differences with the Hemp? Would there be enough difference to warrant owning both?


I'll be interested to hear replies, but I am going to venture a guess that your older RS1 and the Hemp might not sound that far apart from each other.  Neither are known to have strong treble (ala, SR325), so for the price of the Hemp, you might not find they are that far from each other.


----------



## joseph69

@ArmAndHammer 
According to your signature, glad to see you're still enjoying the Little Dot 1+.


----------



## Stevko

Are all Grado amps discontinued?
How much are Joseph Grados headphones going for?


----------



## ArmAndHammer (Mar 8, 2021)

joseph69 said:


> @ArmAndHammer
> According to your signature, glad to see you're still enjoying the Little Dot 1+.


Love that amp! I do still have and enjoy it. Been a while since I upgraded any of my source equipment.


----------



## Gippy (Mar 8, 2021)

Stevko said:


> Are all Grado amps discontinued?
> How much are Joseph Grados headphones going for?



Amps, yes.

The HP1000 is a collectible at this point, so condition is a major factor. The red lettering can be easily scratched off with a fingernail, so a unit that has perfect lettering will command much more money than one that has lost most of its lettering. Other factors are whether the cable is the standard cable or the "high-bandwidth" cable Grado used in later runs, and whether the unit was modded later by Joseph Grado himself for improved performance. Therefore the price range is broad and I've seen as low as $1000, to over $5000 for a near-perfect lettering unit.

EDIT: Of course, sometimes you can find a monster bargain. This mint condition HP1000-HP1 was severely undervalued at $1000, and it lasted 1 day in the system before it sold.


----------



## TooFrank

johanchandy said:


> I'm in Dubai on vacation and didn't bring my Hemps with me. I'll be stuck here for a few months as Canada has super expensive travel restrictions if I come back soon. I'm in so much pain


My be you should just order a new pair - probably cheaper that the travel


----------



## TooFrank

elvergun said:


> There is still the path to a sidegrade.   I sold my HF3 to a member who also owns a Hemp.   These two models make excellent complimentary sets if you want to own two Grado headphones.     I wonder if he is going to end up keeping both...


I kept both.... (and the GH2s)


----------



## YtseJamer




----------



## SomeGuyDude

YtseJamer said:


>



I have two... shall we say... slight qualms with this video.

For one, dude deadass starts off going "Gray-do... or Grah-do... I dunno how to say it." My dude, you are a reviewer, ostensibly a professional, with 230k subscribers. If you cannot take ten ****ing seconds to check how to pronounce the _name of the brand_, how reliable are you?

Secondly, how is this even helpful? I'm still listening to this on my headphones. It's just double-coloring the sound and layering the frequency responses on top of each other. If you listen to this wearing a set of $10 earbuds you're still just hearing those earbuds. I don't get the point. This is like watching a recording of a monitor to see what it looks like.


----------



## YtseJamer

lol, I don't disagree with you.


----------



## elira

SomeGuyDude said:


> For one, dude deadass starts off going "Gray-do... or Grah-do... I dunno how to say it." My dude, you are a reviewer, ostensibly a professional, with 230k subscribers. If you cannot take ten ****ing seconds to check how to pronounce the _name of the brand_, how reliable are you?


Where can I find the official pronunciation?


----------



## Gippy

From their own mouths.


----------



## Mightygrey

SomeGuyDude said:


> For one, dude deadass starts off going "Gray-do... or Grah-do... I dunno how to say it." My dude, you are a reviewer, ostensibly a professional, with 230k subscribers. If you cannot take ten ****ing seconds to check how to pronounce the _name of the brand_, how reliable are you?


I've bought around ten different Grados and I have no idea how it's pronounced. I don't think it's really a big deal. 

I'm certain that many people also struggle to pronounce these brands as well, depending on where in the world you come from:

- Schiit
- Meze
- Focal 
- Audeze 
- Audio-GD


----------



## schoolpizza (Mar 8, 2021)

SomeGuyDude said:


> Secondly, how is this even helpful? I'm still listening to this on my headphones. It's just double-coloring the sound and layering the frequency responses on top of each other. If you listen to this wearing a set of $10 earbuds you're still just hearing those earbuds. I don't get the point. This is like watching a recording of a monitor to see what it looks like.



Exactly. It's clickbait.



Mightygrey said:


> I've bought around ten different Grados and I have no idea how it's pronounced. I don't think it's really a big deal.
> 
> I'm certain that many people also struggle to pronounce these brands as well, depending on where in the world you come from:
> 
> ...



Schiit - crap... lol (or: how to lose customers just by your name alone)
Meze - Me's
Focal - Focal.... uh it's a standard word
Audeze - Odd Ease
Audio-GD -... self explanatory


----------



## Mightygrey

schoolpizza said:


> Schiit - crap... lol (or: how to lose customers just by your name alone)
> Meze - Me's
> Focal - Focal.... uh it's a standard word
> Audeze - Odd Ease
> Audio-GD -... self explanatory


Meze - Met-zay/Me's?
Focal - Folk-Al/Foh-Carl?
Audeze - Oddessy/Or Deez?
Audio-GD - Audio Gee Dee/Audio Guhd?


----------



## Heyyoudvd

I’m more curious about the pronunciation of Hifiman.

I often hear reviewers place the emphasis on the “hi” and pronounce “man” as “minn”, as though it’s someone’s last name, thus giving the brand name a little bit of prestige.

But we all know it’s “hi-fi-man”, like the name of some crappy computer repair shop from the early 90s.


----------



## Mightygrey

Heyyoudvd said:


> I’m more curious about the pronunciation of Hifiman.
> 
> I often hear reviewers place the emphasis on the “hi” and pronounce “man” as “minn”, as though it’s someone’s last name, thus giving the brand name a little bit of prestige.
> 
> But we all know it’s “hi-fi-man”, like the name of some crappy computer repair shop from the early 90s.


Like the film series about a Jewish superhero from New York called Spiderman (Spider"minn")?


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Mightygrey said:


> Like the film series about a Jewish superhero from New York called Spiderman (Spider"minn")?



Well to be fair, virtually all the most popular superheroes were created by Jews. 😋


----------



## Bernard23

Gippy said:


> From their own mouths.


Who is Rich Grado, who is active in the Facebook Grado group? Is he family too, or just happens to have common surname?


----------



## paraphernalia

Bernard23 said:


> Who is Rich Grado, who is active in the Facebook Grado group? Is he family too, or just happens to have common surname?


Must be the guy from the Feb 22nd podcast here:
https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/the-occasional-podcast/id1332323668
I think he does their business stuff.


----------



## wormsdriver (Mar 9, 2021)

Bernard23 said:


> Who is Rich Grado, who is active in the Facebook Grado group? Is he family too, or just happens to have common surname?


Rich Grado is John Grado's younger brother. He runs 4ourears which is the official Grado store: https://4ourears.com/


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Mar 9, 2021)

Mightygrey said:


> I've bought around ten different Grados and I have no idea how it's pronounced. I don't think it's really a big deal.
> 
> I'm certain that many people also struggle to pronounce these brands as well, depending on where in the world you come from:
> 
> ...


Dude. That's different if you're just sitting at home buying stuff. All that matters for you is that you have a product you like. That's it. Hell it doesn't even matter if you even know what model names you have, because you're not making content intended to inform others.

This guy's a reviewer. Go on YouTube, find an interview with the CEO/owner of any of those companies. It takes 30 seconds and you'll hear the head of the company themselves go "I'm so-and-so from (company name)". Steve Guttenberg has a bunch of videos at the Grado headquarters and you can hear the dude say "I'M JOHN GRAY-DO." It's called research. If you're making a video that's ostensibly a review/demo/whatever of a product for your channel that is supposed have a modicum of professionalism, put in the time to look up how to say the names. I just did it right now.

- Sh!t
- Meh-zeh
- Fo-CAL
- Rhymes with Odyssey
- This one doesn't even count it's literally just a word and two letters. Audio-Gee-Dee

This is why I hate most YouTube "reviewers". They don't do dick of research. I saw one who was reviewing the Hemp as well and he said "now this company has been around since at least 1993" and it's like my man the BOX ITSELF SAYS WHEN THEY STARTED. Moreover, if you're going to even bring up how long the company has existed... CHECK BEFORE YOU SAY ANYTHING. Take a few seconds before you turn your camera on and look the info up.

But no. No one wants to research, no one wants to actually look anything up, to know What they're talking about. They just want to record themselves and fart a video out with as little effort as possible. It drives me up a wall.


BACK ON TOPIC.

I saw a graph of the HP1000 and... oh no. I might have to start squirrelling money away to buy a pair. That FR response looks... absolutely flawless.


----------



## Luckyleo

H


SomeGuyDude said:


> I have two... shall we say... slight qualms with this video.
> 
> For one, dude deadass starts off going "Gray-do... or Grah-do... I dunno how to say it." My dude, you are a reviewer, ostensibly a professional, with 230k subscribers. If you cannot take ten ****ing seconds to check how to pronounce the _name of the brand_, how reliable are you?
> 
> Secondly, how is this even helpful? I'm still listening to this on my headphones. It's just double-coloring the sound and layering the frequency responses on top of each other. If you listen to this wearing a set of $10 earbuds you're still just hearing those earbuds. I don't get the point. This is like watching a recording of a monitor to see what it looks like.


Agree.  Oluv many times uses this same approach.  I'm with you, don't get it.  Also, I'm using a dac/amp to drive my headphones listening to his amp/dac driving his Grado's. So there is coloration there as well.  (He had the same issue with pronunciation with Grado's a couple years ago as well, must be a busy guy so he can't google the right way to say it.  or he could just ask Josh or DMS and they would be happy to tell him)


----------



## audiobomber

SomeGuyDude said:


> - Sh!t
> - Meh-zeh
> - Fo-CAL
> - Rhymes with Odyssey
> - This one doesn't even count it's literally just a word and two letters. Audio-Gee-Dee


----------



## funkymartyn

SomeGuyDude said:


> I have two... shall we say... slight qualms with this video.
> 
> For one, dude deadass starts off going "Gray-do... or Grah-do... I dunno how to say it." My dude, you are a reviewer, ostensibly a professional, with 230k subscribers. If you cannot take ten ****ing seconds to check how to pronounce the _name of the brand_, how reliable are you?
> 
> Secondly, how is this even helpful? I'm still listening to this on my headphones. It's just double-coloring the sound and layering the frequency responses on top of each other. If you listen to this wearing a set of $10 earbuds you're still just hearing those earbuds. I don't get the point. This is like watching a recording of a monitor to see what it looks like.


This method can be useful if you're wearing your headphones that you are used to and know the quality.  But then it's better if they have a couple off headphones to test at the same time.  So you can hear the difference  if any.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Mar 9, 2021)

Okay back to the Hemps.

Oh my lord this track and album. It is thunder. It is weight.


----------



## elnero

Speaking of the Hemps, mine are now sporting the Shipibo rods & gimbals with a Turbulent XL headband in Coffeee. A nice little upgrade if I do say so myself.


----------



## elvergun (Mar 9, 2021)

elnero said:


> Speaking of the Hemps, mine are now sporting the Shipibo rods & gimbals with a Turbulent XL headband in Coffeee. A nice little upgrade if I do say so myself.



The Shipibo gimbals not only make a Grado look outstanding, they also make the headphone feel substantial and solid when you hold it in your hands.


----------



## carboncopy

elvergun said:


> The Shipibo gimbals not only make a Grado look outstanding, they also make the headphone feel substantial and solid when you hold them in your hands.


Right. It’s a standard upgrade for every Grado for me.


----------



## maggiesbrother

Hi - i've seen the topic of re-cabling for Grados covered a lot here, but what about re-sheathing/sleeving (?) existing Grado cables? I'm not interested in having a different sound signature, just a lighter more flexible cable. Also, not interested in trying to retrofit the cups of my Rs2es for detachable ones. Nor am I interested in spending $200-$300 to have it done. 

I thought I saw someone selling a pair that they had re-sleeved with paracord but I can't seem to find it now. Anyone recall seeing that or knowing how it was done? 

Thanks


----------



## paraphernalia

*Look what the cat dragged in!*


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Man, why is every Grado so damn pretty lol. That's definitely one I don't think I would enjoy sonically but gah. Just look at the thing.


----------



## CJG888 (Mar 9, 2021)

Sorry, deleted.


----------



## elvergun

paraphernalia said:


> *Look what the cat dragged in!*



Those...

...are...

...pretty!!!!!!


----------



## CJG888

I bet they sound as good as they look.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I wonder, am I the only one who tightens his Grados? Seems like everyone talks about having this mega loose fit where they're just gently resting but I got mine where the band is barely taking any weight. I dunno, I just enjoy the "hold" I guess.


----------



## paraphernalia

CJG888 said:


> I bet they sound as good as they look.



They sound very good, totally like a Grado but 'tube-y' and even the PS500e seems shrill compared to the Whites.


----------



## Valens7 (Mar 9, 2021)

I recently snagged a HF3 from @elvergun (excellent seller and helpful guy) on the heels of purchasing a Hemp from TTVJ. So I will be posting some more detailed impressions comparing these two headphones in the near future...

My original goal was to compare the HF3 with TTVJ’s Deluxe flat pads and the Hemp with its F-Cushion pads, then decide which I preferred between the two and put the model I preferred less on the classifieds. I will probably still do that but I am enjoying the HF3 with its L-Cushion pads more than I expected. Despite the bass and lower mids being lower in level than I’m used to, this upward slope (as I hear it) yields a rather engaging timbre that excels with jazz and acoustic guitar

Of course, none of that is news to Grado fans! But the Hemp and HF3 are my first experience with the brand, excluding an unfortunate demo with a PS500 years ago. Glad to report that I’m enjoying these two way more


----------



## CJG888

paraphernalia said:


> They sound very good, totally like a Grado but 'tube-y' and even the PS500e seems shrill compared to the Whites.


It’s just a shame you can’t see the wood grain...


----------



## SomeGuyDude

paraphernalia said:


> They sound very good, totally like a Grado but 'tube-y' and even the PS500e seems shrill compared to the Whites.


Wait, really? I thought the Whites were a lot more treble focused since they were tuned specifically for that album. I'm very curious now.


----------



## paraphernalia

SomeGuyDude said:


> Wait, really? I thought the Whites were a lot more treble focused since they were tuned specifically for that album. I'm very curious now.



Yeah i expected a treble overkill that would shred my ears. Treble is there for sure but it's surrounded by lots of midrange and bass. It's really like listening through a tube amp.

Maybe it's my 50 years old ears? Or the Chord Mojo? I am at 150 hours burn-in time. Will report back when i reached 200 hours. This headphone has changed its sound already twice during burn-in, so we'll see. But i doubt it will change much after so many hours.


----------



## kmhaynes (Mar 9, 2021)

elnero said:


> Speaking of the Hemps, mine are now sporting the Shipibo rods & gimbals with a Turbulent XL headband in Coffeee. A nice little upgrade if I do say so myself.



Nice!  I'm waiting for Shipibo to get the black blocks and gimbals back in stock for my RS2e.  I can see your gimbals are the "slim" version -- are your rod blocks the slim version as well?? Kinda looks like it.  I am probably leaning toward the normal size for both just for the slightly more "heft" appearance.


----------



## paraphernalia

CJG888 said:


> It’s just a shame you can’t see the wood grain...


I know it's not the same but when held them in my hands for the first time the left driver fell out of the cup because it was obviously not properly glued. So i could see the inside of the cup which looked pretty uneven and "hand-made"


----------



## SomeGuyDude

paraphernalia said:


> Yeah i expected a treble overkill that would shred my ears. Treble is there for sure but it's surrounded by lots of midrange and bass. It's really like listening through a tube amp.
> 
> Maybe it's my 50 years old ears? Or the Chord Mojo? I am at 150 hours burn-in time. Will report back when i reached 200 hours. This headphone has changed its sound already twice during burn-in, so we'll see. But i doubt it will change much after so many hours.


I swear yinz are gonna make me end up with a whole rack of Grados...


----------



## audiobomber (Mar 14, 2021)

paraphernalia said:


> Yeah i expected a treble overkill that would shred my ears. Treble is there for sure but it's surrounded by lots of midrange and bass. It's really like listening through a tube amp.
> 
> Maybe it's my 50 years old ears? Or the Chord Mojo? I am at 150 hours burn-in time. Will report back when i reached 200 hours. This headphone has changed its sound already twice during burn-in, so we'll see. But i doubt it will change much after so many hours.


I found the White too bright through the upper mids and treble and lacked bass power compared to the GH4 (which I own), both played through a Fiio K5 Pro. I don't doubt a better DAC/amp would produce better results, but I don't get the tube reference.
PS My ears are older than yours.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Hey does anyone know ANYTHING about the Black Label? I can't find a damn thing about them. Not where they're for sale, no reviews, nothing. But I am so, so intrigued.


----------



## paraphernalia

audiobomber said:


> I found the White too bright through the upper mids and treble and lacked bass punch compared to the GH4 (which I own), both played through a Fiio K5 Pro. I don't doubt a better DAC/amp would produce better results, but I don't get the tube reference.
> PS My ears are older than yours.



The bass does indeed lack a little punch, there is bass but it's a little muddy. But it's definitely not brighter than the PS500e. Overall the sound is very agreeable but also less detailed and warmer. Like through a tube amp.


----------



## Gippy

SomeGuyDude said:


> Hey does anyone know ANYTHING about the Black Label? I can't find a damn thing about them. Not where they're for sale, no reviews, nothing. But I am so, so intrigued.



The BL1/2 came out shortly after the Uncrate GS2000e, which used the same black-washed oak. They were only on 4OurEars for less a month in May 2018 before they were sold out. In terms of "available to the public" limited edition models and not the special one-offs, it's one of the rarest. The BL2 was $1495 vs the GS2000e at $1395, and I seriously considered it, but was afraid it'd be too similar to the GS2000e I owned at the time. Good thing I waited, because at the end of 2018, the GS3000e came out.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Since there are a lot of people in this thread who are super knowledgeable about Grado’s lineup and history, have you guys considered perhaps putting together a Google Doc that lists the entire lineup, prices, sound descriptions, and so on?

That kind of information doesn’t seem to be available anywhere besides among the actual hardcore Grado fans, and we clearly have a lot of them in this thread.

I think that kind of spreadsheet would be of interest to a lot of people.


----------



## Bernard23

Talks about his RS1, but tempted to look at the HD560s too. I had a dacmagic plus git several years, was a brilliant DAC, not so good headphone amp. The 200M might be different...


----------



## jslstyo

Hey everyone, I currently own a PS500e and contemplating either to upgrade the cables to moon audio black dragon to add warmth, or to get another grado can that sounds warmer. Any recommendations? I am currently using a Massdrop CTH and listen to mostly Tom Misch, Michael Buble, John Mayer, Daniel Caesar, Diana Krall.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

jslstyo said:


> Hey everyone, I currently own a PS500e and contemplating either to upgrade the cables to moon audio black dragon to add warmth, or to get another grado can that sounds warmer. Any recommendations? I am currently using a Massdrop CTH and listen to mostly Tom Misch, Michael Buble, John Mayer, Daniel Caesar, Diana Krall.


Putting them in the microwave would be more effective at getting them warmer than changing the cable.


----------



## jslstyo

SomeGuyDude said:


> Putting them in the microwave would be more effective at getting them warmer than changing the cable.


How does the RS1e/RS2e and GS1000/2000/3000e sound compared to the PS500e?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

jslstyo said:


> How does the RS1e/RS2e and GS1000/2000/3000e sound compared to the PS500e?


It's been too long since I've heard those but I suppose it's time for me to prove what a shill I am by suggesting the Hemp lol.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

SomeGuyDude said:


> I swear yinz are gonna make me end up with a whole rack of Grados...


For those who dont know, yinz is Pittsburgh for y'all which is Southern for Ustedes


----------



## Okrelayer

Joaquin Dinero said:


> For those who dont know, yinz is Pittsburgh for y'all which is Southern for Ustedes



Some of yinz make your way into northeast ohio too lol


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Valens7 said:


> I recently snagged a HF3 from @elvergun (excellent seller and helpful guy) on the heels of purchasing a Hemp from TTVJ. So I will be posting some more detailed impressions comparing these two headphones in the near future...
> 
> My original goal was to compare the HF3 with TTVJ’s Deluxe flat pads and the Hemp with its F-Cushion pads, then decide which I preferred between the two and put the model I preferred less on the classifieds. I will probably still do that but I am enjoying the HF3 with its L-Cushion pads more than I expected. Despite the bass and lower mids being lower in level than I’m used to, this upward slope (as I hear it) yields a rather engaging timbre that excels with jazz and acoustic guitar
> 
> Of course, none of that is news to Grado fans! But the Hemp and HF3 are my first experience with the brand, excluding an unfortunate demo with a PS500 years ago. Glad to report that I’m enjoying these two way more


Love my Hemps and HF3. Very similar aesthetics (small, lightweight, light wood) and very complementary sounds.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Okrelayer said:


> Some of yinz make your way into northeast ohio too lol


That Burgh energy is strong up'ere round Yungstahn


----------



## Valens7 (Mar 10, 2021)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Love my Hemps and HF3. Very similar aesthetics (small, lightweight, light wood) and very complementary sounds.



They do sound substantially different, nearly being the inverse of each other. Hemp has a warmer tone and extends more viscerally into the bass, whereas HF3 is leaner in the lower registers with a more refined presence in the upper mids and an airy treble. As resolution seems broadly equal, I agree that owning both could make sense

I have found HF3 more responsive to pad rolling, so if you wanted to save some money and only buy one then it is more versatile in that way. However, the tuning of the Hemp comes across as more of a crowd pleaser with a wider array of music and it would be my go-to recommendation for most people. Its popularity is warranted


----------



## Rebel Chris

The HF3 is fine light weight headphone. Really like it, but...the others have a fuller sound (bass, mids, highs)


----------



## clundbe1

SomeGuyDude said:


> Hey does anyone know ANYTHING about the Black Label? I can't find a damn thing about them. Not where they're for sale, no reviews, nothing. But I am so, so intrigued.


Hi. I saw them on a chinese website forsale when they were realesed, but couldnt afford them then. If someone got a pair of Black label 1 forsale,please contact me.. I have a pair of Gs2000e we can put in the deal..


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I actually contacted Grado about the Black Label 1/2, availability, etc. I swear on my life this was the entire response they sent back: "get a GS1000e, a much better headphone"

This might be my favorite response to an inquiry ever. I like it so much that I'm stupidly tempted to try and save up for one of their big boys now. Possibly a GS3000e or GH4?


----------



## Luckyleo

I've upgraded my RS1e's with the Black Dragon cables.  Definitely warms them up a bit, but they won't eliminate all the "spikiness".  Incremental improvement, not perfection


----------



## Gippy

SomeGuyDude said:


> I actually contacted Grado about the Black Label 1/2, availability, etc. I swear on my life this was the entire response they sent back: "get a GS1000e, a much better headphone"
> 
> This might be my favorite response to an inquiry ever. I like it so much that I'm stupidly tempted to try and save up for one of their big boys now. Possibly a GS3000e or GH4?



That would be cute if they just offhandedly admitted that the GS2000e (which the BL2 seemed to have been modelled after) was a mistake. (It's still their best-looking headphone ever, but urrrgh the tuning!)


----------



## Luckyleo

I received my "Deluxe" flat pads from Todd this morning.  I'm listening to the Hemps right now with them.  They seem to have slightly more thickness.  They do seem slightly more comfortable than the standard pads that ship with the Hemps.  That being said, it can all be in my mind.  Regardless, TTVJ is a great company due to their commitment to our community and to all of their customers.   They have 2 types of flat pads for the Hemp.  The standard is from what I can see an Identical copy of the original, and as mentioned the deluxe has slightly more cushion.


----------



## elnero

kmhaynes said:


> Nice!  I'm waiting for Shipibo to get the black blocks and gimbals back in stock for my RS2e.  I can see your gimbals are the "slim" version -- are your rod blocks the slim version as well?? Kinda looks like it.  I am probably leaning toward the normal size for both just for the slightly more "heft" appearance.


Here is what I ordered.


----------



## wormsdriver

Luckyleo said:


> I received my "Deluxe" flat pads from Todd this morning.  I'm listening to the Hemps right now with them.  They seem to have slightly more thickness.  They do seem slightly more comfortable than the standard pads that ship with the Hemps.  That being said, it can all be in my mind.  Regardless, TTVJ is a great company due to their commitment to our community and to all of their customers.   They have 2 types of flat pads for the Hemp.  The standard is from what I can see an Identical copy of the original, and as mentioned the deluxe has slightly more cushion.


Thanks for this observation. My vintage Rs1 are in need of flat pads so I emailed 4OurEars out of curiosity to see if they sell the pads. Rich Grado responded and said they currently don't have them for sale but they will soon!
I'm wondering what the price of the Grado flat pads will be vs ttvj. 
I'm still tempted my the deluxe pads but at $60 is a bitter pill to swallow considering I really don't use my Rs1 much at all.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Gippy said:


> That would be cute if they just offhandedly admitted that the GS2000e (which the BL2 seemed to have been modelled after) was a mistake. (It's still their best-looking headphone ever, but urrrgh the tuning!)


The fact that they flat-out said the GS1000e is much better kinda tells me that's exactly what they think lol. Otherwise they'd have said "well the GS2000e is very similar, try that."

I love that kind of honesty in a company. When they'll say exactly what they think for better or worse. It makes me feel like I can 100% trust their recommendations since they're not just trying to sell me whatever.


----------



## funkymartyn

Heyyoudvd said:


> Since there are a lot of people in this thread who are super knowledgeable about Grado’s lineup and history, have you guys considered perhaps putting together a Google Doc that lists the entire lineup, prices, sound descriptions, and so on?
> 
> That kind of information doesn’t seem to be available anywhere besides among the actual hardcore Grado fans, and we clearly have a lot of them in this thread.
> 
> I think that kind of spreadsheet would be of interest to a lot of people.


Not sure where it is , but in this forum grado thread , a chap who has about 30 grado did do a comparison spec sheet .  Well worth looking for . If I find it I'll get back to you .


----------



## wormsdriver (Mar 10, 2021)

funkymartyn said:


> Not sure where it is , but in this forum grado thread , a chap who has about 30 grado did do a comparison spec sheet .  Well worth looking for . If I find it I'll get back to you .


@ruthieandjohn did those comparisons and I believe the thread is on his signature. @devouringone3 did a history of Grado thread somewhere you can look up. I'm on my mobile so I can't really look it up right now, sorry.
Edit: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/full-grado-labs-history.616052/


----------



## Heyyoudvd

funkymartyn said:


> Not sure where it is , but in this forum grado thread , a chap who has about 30 grado did do a comparison spec sheet .  Well worth looking for . If I find it I'll get back to you .



Yeah, I think you’re referring to this thread from ruthieandjohn:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hug...ur-own-comparisons-here-thanks-giogio.808325/

That’s an excellent resource but it’s not quite what I’m suggesting here because it’s essentially one person’s listening experience regarding the Grado headphones he owns.

I think ruthieandjohn’s information should absolutely be incorporated in this, but what I’m suggesting is more of a board-wide collaborative and objective resource rather than one person’s subjective views.

Let’s take his views and the views and knowledge of others like him and create a spreadsheet that lists every Grado headphone ever released, dates, prices, sound signatures, and general viewpoints and observations.


----------



## Stevko

A list with _recommended _amps would been nice


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Hemp + xDSD = absolutely flawless for portable AND desktop listening.


----------



## elvergun

Heyyoudvd said:


> I think ruthieandjohn’s information should absolutely be incorporated in this, but what I’m suggesting is more of a board-wide collaborative and objective resource rather than one person’s subjective views.


The problem with this is that not many of us have heard (or owned) so many different Grado models.   I can tell you how great the RS2e sounds, but I cant compare it to the RS2i or the RS2.


----------



## paraphernalia

elvergun said:


> The problem with this is that not many of us have heard (or owned) so many different Grado models.   I can tell you how great the RS2e sounds, but I cant compare it to the RS2i or the RS2.



I think a comparison of the models of the last 5 years would go a long way as most Grado newbies probably won't want to buy an original RS1 or some lovable abomination like the Skittles Grado


----------



## SomeGuyDude

paraphernalia said:


> I think a comparison of the models of the last 5 years would go a long way as most Grado newbies probably won't want to buy an original RS1 or some lovable abomination like the Skittles Grado


Agreed. Just starting out with what's currently commercially available would be fine. Adding some "legacy" items or limited editions that make the rounds on secondhand markets would be a nice bonus down the road.


----------



## paraphernalia

SomeGuyDude said:


> Agreed. Just starting out with what's currently commercially available would be fine. Adding some "legacy" items or limited editions that make the rounds on secondhand markets would be a nice bonus down the road.



So how do we go about that?

What is it that people want to know usually? Grado with least treble, Grado with most bass, most comfortable Grado...


----------



## SomeGuyDude

paraphernalia said:


> So how do we go about that?
> 
> What is it that people want to know usually? Grado with least treble, Grado with most bass, most comfortable Grado...


My guess would be a general table? Just name, MSRP, fit, type, general description of sound... 

I'm not pushing anyone to do this BTW, just tossing ideas out for anyone who wants to.


----------



## YtseJamer

SomeGuyDude said:


> My guess would be a general table? Just name, MSRP, fit, type, general description of sound...
> 
> I'm not pushing anyone to do this BTW, just tossing ideas out for anyone who wants to.



There's a good thread here --> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hug...ur-own-comparisons-here-thanks-giogio.808325/


----------



## kmhaynes

YtseJamer said:


> There's a good thread here --> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hug...ur-own-comparisons-here-thanks-giogio.808325/


ruthieandjohn's comparison charts are pretty impressive considering the time it took him to compare and catalogue his "findings".  A couple of things that keep it from being very helpful to is that he only 2 or 3 at a time, and the comparisons are versus each other, not necessarily versus a fixed standard (if there can be such a thing).  He measures  several things that are quite subjective and fairly specific, and without hearing an example of these categories, I have no idea if I am tuning in to what he is describing. 



Heyyoudvd said:


> Yeah, I think you’re referring to this thread from ruthieandjohn:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hug...ur-own-comparisons-here-thanks-giogio.808325/
> 
> ...


To make an overall Grado comparison chart, someone would probably have to use a DSP listening device like the EARS unit (https://www.minidsp.com/products/acoustic-measurement/ears-headphone-jig ) that can give consistent measurements, and feed the headphones with an uncolored source such as a component CD player.


----------



## MSA1133

These are my first Grado's and I think I am in love.


----------



## Heyyoudvd (Mar 11, 2021)

kmhaynes said:


> To make an overall Grado comparison chart, someone would probably have to use a DSP listening device like the EARS unit (https://www.minidsp.com/products/acoustic-measurement/ears-headphone-jig ) that can give consistent measurements, and feed the headphones with an uncolored source such as a component CD player.



That’s an idea for the future, but that’s beyond what I’m suggesting here.

We can start out with a chart that includes the hard facts and then a couple widely agreed upon listening notes. Things like:

Headphone model
Year
Price
Driver size
Weight
Cup material
Type of grill
Button or no button
Plastic or leather headband
Cup diameter
Pad type
Connector type
Cord length
Drivers Matched
Number of conductors in cable
And then various listening notes that are generally agreed upon, like which headphones are more bassy, which have more detail, which have sharper treble and so on and so forth.
That’s what I think the spreadsheet should start with. The measurements and more detailed listening notes can be added with time.

Start with the more concrete details and work outward from there.


----------



## Coztomba

MSA1133 said:


> These are my first Grado's and I think I am in love.


I have to say.  I really love the white stitching on the headband.  If I had the opportunity to choose, I'd take the white stitching over the black for the Hemps anyway.


----------



## Stevko

How many different drivers are they using today?


----------



## funkymartyn

Grado  could bring out a nice glossy magazine full with all there headphones,  pictures,  and info.... We would all buy one .


----------



## regnad kcin

MSA1133 said:


> These are my first Grado's and I think I am in love.


How do you like the giant pads? How do they compare with the L pads it came with sound wise?


----------



## carboncopy

funkymartyn said:


> Grado  could bring out a nice glossy magazine full with all there headphones,  pictures,  and info.... We would all buy one .


I would definitely buy it.


----------



## elnero

regnad kcin said:


> How do you like the giant pads? How do they compare with the L pads it came with sound wise?


The Hemp comes with F pads not L.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

funkymartyn said:


> Grado  could bring out a nice glossy magazine full with all there headphones,  pictures,  and info.... We would all buy one .


If they made a hardcover coffee table book about the history of the company and included a bunch of information on all the products I'd absolutely LOVE it.


----------



## rasmushorn

funkymartyn said:


> Grado  could bring out a nice glossy magazine full with all there headphones,  pictures,  and info.... We would all buy one .


Now, that would be nice. Or a book like the "Designed by Apple in California" book. 
If it was a magazine, then the middle pages should be posters of the different models that you can tear out and fold out like in the football fan magazines.


----------



## BobG55 (Mar 11, 2021)

I received the GS1000i today that I found after a few months of searching for one.  I finally found a seller in Australia in early February.  I regretted selling the pair I owned a little more than a year ago because I neeeded the money at the time.  That wont’ happen again.  These are in beautiful condition. Yep, I still like it & I missed it. It’s a smooth, detailed well balanced headphone. Very clear.  It reminds of the GS3000e w/ a slightly closer midrange but so clear. The GS3000e has the same attributes save the deeper midrange as opposed to the GS1000i’s closer midrange.  I owned the PS1000e & PS2000e which are rated as technically superior & costing much more than both the GS1000i & GS3000e but I prefer and enjoy the latter two much much more.  If anyone in this thread who’s never owned or listened to the GS1000i, thought periodically of maybe pulling the trigger if one became available, I say : “you won’t regret it”.

Photos appear in the next post [I tried to put them on this one but something went wrong]


----------



## BobG55 (Mar 11, 2021)

My new/ used pair of GS1000i.  In beautiful condition considering their age.  One of the best Grados ever made IMHO


----------



## lugnut

What would you say is the difference between the GS1000i and GS1000e ?


----------



## BobG55

lugnut said:


> What would you say is the difference between the GS1000i and GS1000e ?


Wish I could help you out lugnut.  I owned the GS1000e briefly some two-three years ago.  If memory serves me right it was a trade, one for one.  All I know is that I didn’t like them because I didn’t keep them very long.  But I wouldn’t rely on this reply of mine except that I apparently prefer the GS1000i since, I regret selling my initial pair and did not regret selling the GS1000e.


----------



## lugnut

BobG55 said:


> Wish I could help you out lugnut.  I owned the GS1000e briefly some two-three years ago.  If memory serves me right it was a trade, one for one.  All I know is that I didn’t like them because I didn’t keep them very long.  But I wouldn’t rely on this reply of mine except that I apparently prefer the GS1000i since, I regret selling my initial pair and did not regret selling the GS1000e.


Thanks


----------



## Stevko

Buyed a pair of 325 gold second hand.
Seller has sent them. But the post office has lost them. Angry... 🥺


----------



## TooFrank

kmhaynes said:


> Nice!  I'm waiting for Shipibo to get the black blocks and gimbals back in stock for my RS2e.  I can see your gimbals are the "slim" version -- are your rod blocks the slim version as well?? Kinda looks like it.  I am probably leaning toward the normal size for both just for the slightly more "heft" appearance.


I want those Shipibo things too...Looks very very nice....


----------



## Okrelayer

rasmushorn said:


> Now, that would be nice. Or a book like the "Designed by Apple in California" book.
> If it was a magazine, then the middle pages should be posters of the different models that you can tear out and fold out like in the football fan magazines.



This was on Grados blog, but I haven’t been able to find much else about it. I think I’ll email them about it after this post. 





Source: https://blog.gradolabs.com/new-branding-packaging-identity/


----------



## TooFrank

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Love my Hemps and HF3. Very similar aesthetics (small, lightweight, light wood) and very complementary sounds.


Me too. I find the HF3s a bit better in the treble dept. making them excellent for classical guitars


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

TooFrank said:


> Me too. I find the HF3s a bit better in the treble dept. making them excellent for classical guitars


Bingo. And then the Hemps bass  for when the classical guitar group passes the mic to the block party DJ.


----------



## Luckyleo

MSA1133 said:


> These are my first Grado's and I think I am in love.


@MSA1133  Welcome to the club!  I've had mine since essentially day one.  Love them too.  I did a bunch of A/B testing between the stock flat pads and the bigger G pads which seem to be on your HP.  I found the G pads much more comfortable.  However, at least to my ears the larger pads diluted the Grado "sound". The bass slam was less, and the treble "sparkle" was completely gone.  Went back to the flat pads.  Have you tried A/B ing? If so, what are your thoughts?


----------



## Luckyleo

TooFrank said:


> I want those Shipibo things too...Looks very very nice....


I requested info. from the Shipibo owner.  He responded yesterday and said they would be in stock next week.  He is going to email when he has them


----------



## eeagle

lugnut said:


> What would you say is the difference between the GS1000i and GS1000e ?


When I was making a decision to buy my GS 1000i I found this thread to be helpful:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/gra...omer-satisfaction-appreciation-thread.181243/
Here are a few quotes from my notes:
Post 105 ruthieandjohn GS1000e.  It SHOULD end up sounding better than the GS1000i, as it has a ** 50 mm driver (GS1000i is 44 mm) **, a 12-conductor cable (8 for the GS1000i), and as do all -e series, a bit more bass and a bit less treble than the -i series.  The cylinders that hold the GS1000e drivers protrude about 1/8, or 3 mm, above the edge of the wood cup, toward the ear.  This might mean that the GS1000e driver is closer to the ear than the GS1000i.
    see post 144 by headfry for tune recommends.
    post 164 ruthieand john Grado GS1000i won more acoustic comparisons than the HiFiMAN HE1000 and HE-6, due to its transparency and soundstage and despite its modest subbass.
    post 167 ruthieandjohn  Not only do my GS1000i 's best all of my (24) other Grados, I prefer them to my HE1000s and HD 800s! And I LOVE both of those.
    see post 228, RS1 w/brown headband does not have protruding drivers like the black and is the one to get The RS1e replaced the 44 mm driver of the RS1i with a 50 mm driver, as also used in the new GS1000e and PS1000e.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

eeagle said:


> When I was making a decision to buy my GS 1000i I found this thread to be helpful:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/gra...omer-satisfaction-appreciation-thread.181243/
> Here are a few quotes from my notes:
> Post 105 ruthieandjohn GS1000e.  It SHOULD end up sounding better than the GS1000i, as it has a ** 50 mm driver (GS1000i is 44 mm) **, a 12-conductor cable (8 for the GS1000i), and as do all -e series, a bit more bass and a bit less treble than the -i series.  The cylinders that hold the GS1000e drivers protrude about 1/8, or 3 mm, above the edge of the wood cup, toward the ear.  This might mean that the GS1000e driver is closer to the ear than the GS1000i.
> ...


Interesting. As strange as it sounds, this nudges me towards the GS1000e, because I think I'd prefer the set with a touch more of a warm tilt to them. I don't exclusively listen to acoustic music, so something that's specifically tuned towards that would be rather limiting.

Which, of course, has me wondering about the GS3000e...


----------



## paraphernalia

SomeGuyDude said:


> Interesting. As strange as it sounds, this nudges me towards the GS1000e, because I think I'd prefer the set with a touch more of a warm tilt to them. I don't exclusively listen to acoustic music, so something that's specifically tuned towards that would be rather limiting.
> 
> Which, of course, has me wondering about the GS3000e...



And i am wondering in what relation the White is to the GSx000s.


----------



## gregorya

SomeGuyDude said:


> If they made a hardcover coffee table book about the history of the company and included a bunch of information on all the products I'd absolutely LOVE it.



It's Grado, so it should be a leather bound hardcover book...


----------



## Okrelayer

gregorya said:


> It's Grado, so it should be a leather bound hardcover book...


They’ll find a way to ship it with a non detachable cord and package it in the donut box


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Okrelayer said:


> They’ll find a way to bind it with the headband and ship it in the damn donut box


Every copy is bound by hand, the cover is unnecessarily thick, and the whole thing is printed in a font that's kinda hard to read but John really likes and he doesn't care about your stupid typography rules.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Snarky Youtube critics will hate it but it will be a NYT bestseller anyway


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

paraphernalia said:


> And i am wondering in what relation the White is to the GSx000s.


The cups on my White are a little shallower than my GS1000. That puts the drivers closer to your ear. So it's a little bit more of that front row in your face sound like a mid size Grado compared to that up in the balcony sound like a GS.


----------



## audiobomber (Mar 12, 2021)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Snarky Youtube critics will hate it but it will be a NYT bestseller anyway


People who have never read it will vigorously slag it at every opportunity.


----------



## Pirastro (Mar 11, 2021)

So, I bought my first pair of Grados (sr125) in 2006.  Suffice it to say, I didn't buy another pair of Grados until last night.  Ordered a pair of Hemps and I have to say, I'm giddy to get back into the foray of "Grado Sound".  Also excited to be a part of this forum!


----------



## Gippy

paraphernalia said:


> And i am wondering in what relation the White is to the GSx000s.



From what I've seen, the White has the same-looking driver used in the GS3000e and PS2000e. Does that mean it's actually the same driver? Maybe. But because the White was only $800, it has a smaller wooden cup, and it's been crippled with a smaller rear vent. Quite clever of Grado to defang it that way.


----------



## elvergun

Gippy said:


> From what I've seen, the White has the same-looking driver used in the GS3000e and PS2000e. Does that mean it's actually the same driver? Maybe. But because the White was only $800, it has a smaller wooden cup, and it's been crippled with a smaller rear vent. Quite clever of Grado to defang it that way.


I think the White has the smaller diameter driver.


----------



## Gippy

It's certainly different:


----------



## gregorya (Mar 12, 2021)

SomeGuyDude said:


> Every copy is bound by hand, the cover is unnecessarily thick, and the whole thing is printed in a font that's kinda hard to read but John really likes and he doesn't care about your stupid typography rules.


to be clear, I'd love a leather bound Grado book... then again, I'm an idiot...


----------



## kmhaynes

Pirastro said:


> So, I bought my first pair of Grados (sr125) in 2006.  Suffice it to say, I didn't buy another pair of Grados until last night.  Ordered a pair of Hemps and I have to say, I'm giddy to get back into the foray of "Grado Sound".  Also excited to be a part of this forum!


Welcome, and condolences to your wallet! 😂


----------



## paraphernalia

elvergun said:


> I think the White has the smaller diameter driver.



It's definitely bigger than the 'normal' ones.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

audiobomber said:


> People who have never heard it will vigorously slag it at every opportunity.


"The Sennheiser coffeetable book is more neutral and detailed . . . "


----------



## funkymartyn (Mar 12, 2021)

Getting onto 3070 pages  on this grado thread.  But how many people are actually in this group.  ?    100,  200,  .. ??      And would we all buy the grado book ....YES .
So anyone know how many are on here ,  not just on headfi.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

funkymartyn said:


> Getting onto 3070 pages  on this grado thread.  But how many people are actually in this group.  ?    100,  200,  .. ??      And would we all buy the grado book ....YES .
> So anyone know how many are on here ,  not just on headfi.


I guarantee that it would sell far beyond this little community. Grado has such a name out there when it comes to older audiophiles and vinyl collectors. A 1000-print run would go fairly swiftly, I'm confident.


----------



## elvergun

paraphernalia said:


> It's definitely bigger than the 'normal' ones.



I read the specs on some online store a while back.   They had them listed as having 40mm drivers.   Was that information incorrect?


----------



## paraphernalia

elvergun said:


> I read the specs on some online store a while back.   They had them listed as having 40mm drivers.   Was that information incorrect?



https://gradolabs.com/headphones/limited-editions/item/117-the-white-headphone
"The 50mm driver works in tandem with the maple housing and the large cushion to create a life-size presentation. This combination creates a unique spatial experience, all with stunning separation and layering of the music."

So probably a typo what you saw in this online store.


----------



## elvergun

paraphernalia said:


> https://gradolabs.com/headphones/limited-editions/item/117-the-white-headphone
> "The 50mm driver works in tandem with the maple housing and the large cushion to create a life-size presentation. This combination creates a unique spatial experience, all with stunning separation and layering of the music."
> 
> So probably a typo what you saw in this online store.



Typo or they just didn't know and made something up.    

Thanks for the info...


----------



## reivaj

This thread is so incredibly dangerous to my wallet. I am so close to buying a Hemp but I keep pulling back. I was about to buy a second hand hemp for $320 but then it sold a couple minutes after seeing it in the for sale section


----------



## SomeGuyDude

reivaj said:


> This thread is so incredibly dangerous to my wallet. I am so close to buying a Hemp but I keep pulling back. I was about to buy a second hand hemp for $320 but then it sold a couple minutes after seeing it in the for sale section


If the description of them (classic grado with less treble emphasis and a burlier low end) sounds like your thing, there ain't gonna be much else out there that'll scratch the itch, especially under $500. The thing that tipped the scales for me was that it's a limited edition, so it was a kind of "well if I don't snag a pair and at least decide if I like them, I won't be able to very easily."


----------



## Heyyoudvd

reivaj said:


> This thread is so incredibly dangerous to my wallet. I am so close to buying a Hemp but I keep pulling back. I was about to buy a second hand hemp for $320 but then it sold a couple minutes after seeing it in the for sale section



I feel the exact same way. I’ve been so close to ordering both the Hemp and the RS2e, and I keep backing off.

At $600 CAD and $700 CAD respectively, they’re each a hefty price (well above what they should be, given the USD-CAD exchange rate), and so I keep chickening out on these purchases. I’m not sure if it’s worth getting one or both, and if I do bite the bullet, which one to buy first.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Heyyoudvd said:


> I feel the exact same way. I’ve been so close to ordering both the Hemp and the RS2e, and I keep backing off.
> 
> At $600 CAD and $700 CAD respectively, they’re each a hefty price (well above what they should be, given the USD-CAD exchange rate), and so I keep chickening out on these purchases. I’m not sure if it’s worth getting one or both, and if I do bite the bullet, which one to buy first.


Similar to above, if you're GOING to get one, Hemp first solely because it'll be harder to find later. The RS2e is available all the time, you can always grab it down the road. The Hemp has been delisted from Amazon in the US, and it looks like there's 2 left in Canada in their stock and I don't think they're getting any more in. You can still find them on other websites plus the secondhand market but it's gonna be getting trickier as time goes. 

At the same time, if you're feeling iffy on the Hemp (like you really like the more mid/treble forward sound sig or something) then missing out isn't going to be the end of the world.


----------



## elvergun

reivaj said:


> I am so close to buying a Hemp but I keep pulling back. I was about to buy a second hand hemp for $320 but then it sold a couple minutes after seeing it in the for sale section



One of the biggest mistakes you've ever made.


----------



## elvergun

Heyyoudvd said:


> I feel the exact same way. I’ve been so close to ordering both the Hemp and the RS2e, and I keep backing off.
> 
> At $600 CAD and $700 CAD respectively, they’re each a hefty price (well above what they should be, given the USD-CAD exchange rate), and so I keep chickening out on these purchases. I’m not sure if it’s worth getting one or both, and if I do bite the bullet, which one to buy first.



I would get the Hemp (cheaper, more collectible...and just as good as the RS2e).


----------



## TooFrank

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Bingo. And then the Hemps bass  for when the classical guitar group passes the mic to the block party DJ.


+1 and when you want a bit of it all, go for the GH2s...


----------



## TooFrank

Just a footnote: while I do know that the GS2ke are not loved in this forum, I still like them. They are not my go-to phones, but once in while they for a silent jazz session or some other acoustic stuff, they are very nice sounding. Admittedly, I have never listened to any of 1000 or 3000 models. In addition, the 2ke’s are very beautiful, and sometimes I enjoy the looks, while listenings to one of their siblings....


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I don't agree that the Hemp would need to pass anything over to anyone for the more acoustic music. I've been on a big gothic American/murderfolk kick and when the music doesn't have a big bassline it's not like these add any bloat. Stuff like Antic Clay, Amigo the Devil, Colter Wall, it all sounds amazing.


----------



## TooFrank

SomeGuyDude said:


> I don't agree that the Hemp would need to pass anything over to anyone for the more acoustic music. I've been on a big gothic American/murderfolk kick and when the music doesn't have a big bassline it's not like these add any bloat. Stuff like Antic Clay, Amigo the Devil, Colter Wall, it all sounds amazing.


I agree, but I just needed to express an excuse for owning more than the Hemps.....


----------



## emorrison33

SomeGuyDude said:


> Interesting. As strange as it sounds, this nudges me towards the GS1000e, because I think I'd prefer the set with a touch more of a warm tilt to them. I don't exclusively listen to acoustic music, so something that's specifically tuned towards that would be rather limiting.
> 
> Which, of course, has me wondering about the GS3000e...


I have the GS1000e and I was disappointed in the bass.  I can only compare it to the Hemp and RS2e.  The GS1000e may go deeper...maybe, but the bass is just lacking something.  No resonance in the bass, just a thud.  Example, the tone of a bass drum is the same no matter what I am listening too.  I'm not the only one in this thread that has mentioned their disappoint with the bass. But on the other hand, if I'm listening to classical or acoustic jazz, these are the headphones I grab.  And the bass is good.


----------



## Gippy

TooFrank said:


> Just a footnote: while I do know that the GS2ke are not loved in this forum, I still like them. They are not my go-to phones, but once in while they for a silent jazz session or some other acoustic stuff, they are very nice sounding.



I think they work well for older acoustic recordings, as the boosted treble can provide the extra clarity that those recordings need. But for other genres, the brightness is an acquired taste.


----------



## TooFrank

Gippy said:


> I think they work well for older acoustic recordings, as the boosted treble can provide the extra clarity that those recordings need. But for other genres, the brightness is an acquired taste.


I agree completely...


----------



## Heyyoudvd

elvergun said:


> I would get the Hemp (cheaper, more collectible...and just as good as the RS2e).



The Hemp is just as good as the RS2e?

The general impression I’ve gotten from what I’ve read is the Hemp is better on the low end but the RS2e is more refined and detailed. Is that not the case in your opinion?


----------



## reivaj

SomeGuyDude said:


> If the description of them (classic grado with less treble emphasis and a burlier low end) sounds like your thing, there ain't gonna be much else out there that'll scratch the itch, especially under $500. The thing that tipped the scales for me was that it's a limited edition, so it was a kind of "well if I don't snag a pair and at least decide if I like them, I won't be able to very easily."


Grado sound is like ear candy when it comes to string instruments to me. They are so much fun. I have a pair right now and I think that is part of why I am hesitant. If I was Grado-less then I think the Hemp would've already been mine. Fyi my highest fidelity headphone is a Denon D5200 but those do not replace the airy and fun sound that I get from my MS2i. Maybe my brain just can't fathom the difference being THAT big between the Hemp and MS2i


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Gippy said:


> I think they work well for older acoustic recordings, as the boosted treble can provide the extra clarity that those recordings need. But for other genres, the brightness is an acquired taste.



This take makes me even more interested in trying them. I have a lot of old timey jazz, and I find I tend to like that which others call "too bright". 

There needs to be something like a leasing program for hi end audio. I don't want the hassle of dropping $1500 or more, then trying to resell something if I'm not loving it.  But if I could just lease it for awhile for say $50 a month for six months, and then either return it, or decide to buy it . . .  Hmmmmmm . . .


Hmmmm


----------



## elvergun

Heyyoudvd said:


> The Hemp is just as good as the RS2e?
> 
> The general impression I’ve gotten from what I’ve read is the Hemp is better on the low end but the RS2e is more refined and detailed. Is that not the case in your opinion?



I had the Hemp and the RS2e at the same time for two weeks.   I could not detect any difference in the bass (same quantity and quality) or the mids.     The RS2e seems more refined and detailed because the highs are more extended.   Some people (those who are very sensitive to the highs) might hear sibilance instead of refinement and detail.   The highs of the RS2e are perfect for me...and I do prefer them to those of the Hemp.

I sent the Hemp back to Amazon because it was convenient (more so than selling my used RS2e).   If both had been new and both had been purchased from Amazon, I think I would have kept the Hemp. 

The Hemp is newer, cooler, cheaper and it is a better looking model.


----------



## TooFrank

Joaquin Dinero said:


> This take makes me even more interested in trying them. I have a lot of old timey jazz, and I find I tend to like that which others call "too bright".
> 
> There needs to be something like a leasing program for hi end audio. I don't want the hassle of dropping $1500 or more, then trying to resell something if I'm not loving it.  But if I could just lease it for awhile for say $50 a month for six months, and then either return it, or decide to buy it . . .  Hmmmmmm . . .
> 
> ...


You could lease mine - at least for a while - but I am in Europe... Joke aside, I share your assessment wrt. old jazz and the GS2ke...


----------



## Gippy

Joaquin Dinero said:


> There needs to be something like a leasing program for hi end audio. I don't want the hassle of dropping $1500 or more, then trying to resell something if I'm not loving it.



There is something here. Personally, I wouldn't lend out any of my Grado models because the last time I did that, a hair got into the driver, causing "grattle". It was an enormous challenge to remove it because the non-plastic models can't be easily opened. It wasn't intentional, and I never informed the person of what happened, as I didn't want this person to feel bad about it. But Grado headphones are too fragile for me to risk doing this again.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Gippy said:


> There is something here. Personally, I wouldn't lend out any of my Grado models because the last time I did that, a hair got into the driver, causing "grattle". It was an enormous challenge to remove it because the non-plastic models can't be easily opened. It wasn't intentional, and I never informed the person of what happened, as I didn't want this person to feel bad about it. But Grado headphones are too fragile for me to risk doing this again.


I admit I wouldn't trust doing any kind of lending, not because I don't think people on here are untrustworthy, there are just so many damn variables. The mail might **** up the package, a total accident in their house, anything. Just too many opportunities for the unforeseen.


----------



## Nicolas from France

Anyone compared the GS3000e to the Sennheiser HD800E? What are the main differences?


----------



## YtseJamer (Mar 12, 2021)

Heyyoudvd said:


> I feel the exact same way. I’ve been so close to ordering both the Hemp and the RS2e, and I keep backing off.
> 
> At $600 CAD and $700 CAD respectively, they’re each a hefty price (well above what they should be, given the USD-CAD exchange rate), and so I keep chickening out on these purchases. I’m not sure if it’s worth getting one or both, and if I do bite the bullet, which one to buy first.



I'm also in Canada and trust me the Hemp are worth $600 CAD.  The RS2e are often available on the used market for $500 CAD.

I bought my pair from Baybloorradio in Toronto.   https://baybloorradio.com/grado-the-hemp-headphone-limited-edition


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Gippy said:


> There is something here. Personally, I wouldn't lend out any of my Grado models because the last time I did that, a hair got into the driver, causing "grattle". It was an enormous challenge to remove it because the non-plastic models can't be easily opened. It wasn't intentional, and I never informed the person of what happened, as I didn't want this person to feel bad about it. But Grado headphones are too fragile for me to risk doing this again.


Thx, that is sort of what I had in mind. They want a 5% non refundable deposit to loan you something for two weeks. Which is probably about the hit you would take if you bought something and decided to sell it off right away. I was hoping for an $X-a-month for six months kind of thing. 

I agree about loaning my own stuff. No way. But a dealer with enough stock, who can build some expected losses into their pricing formula could do it.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

So if someone is on the fence about say, a Hemp or an RS2e, that lending place could theoretically send you both for about a $46 deposit. Even if you decide you hate both of them you're only out that much.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

YtseJamer said:


> I'm also in Canada and trust me the Hemp are worth $600 CAD.  The RS2e are often available on the used market for $500 CAD.
> 
> I bought my pair from Baybloorradio in Toronto.   https://baybloorradio.com/grado-the-hemp-headphone-limited-edition



It’s funny you mention that, as I booked a listening session with BBR. I put a deposit for them to hold onto a Hemp (apparently it’s their last unopened box in stock) and I’m going in for a listening session next week.

The gentleman on the phone was really trying to sell me on a Meze 99 Classics. He was passionately promoting it hard. I thought that was funny because the 99 Classics is another headphone I’m really interested in, so I appreciated his passion. Alas, I can’t afford both at the moment, so I’ll have to pick one.

My current wishlist is:

Grado Hemp
Grado RS2e
Meze 99 Classics
Focal Clear
Abyss Diana V2

The Clear and especially the Diana V2 are both way above my budget at the moment, so they’ll have to wait a while. But I’m eyeing those first three, with the intention to buy one of them now and one maybe in a few months. But I’m not sure which should take priority.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Heyyoudvd said:


> It’s funny you mention that, as I booked a listening session with BBR. I put a deposit for them to hold onto a Hemp (apparently it’s their last unopened box in stock) and I’m going in for a listening session next week.
> 
> The gentleman on the phone was really trying to sell me on a Meze 99 Classics. He was passionately promoting it hard. I thought that was funny because the 99 Classics is another headphone I’m really interested in, so I appreciated his passion. Alas, I can’t afford both at the moment, so I’ll have to pick one.
> 
> ...


If it helps, I doubt that they are down to their last unopened box of Meze 99s.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Thx, that is sort of what I had in mind. They want a 5% non refundable deposit to loan you something for two weeks. Which is probably about the hit you would take if you bought something and decided to sell it off right away. I was hoping for an $X-a-month for six months kind of thing.
> 
> I agree about loaning my own stuff. No way. But a dealer with enough stock, who can build some expected losses into their pricing formula could do it.


I suspect that's why they charge what they do. Average out that one out of every 20 will break the headphone or otherwise ruin it.


----------



## elvergun

reivaj said:


> Grado sound is like ear candy when it comes to string instruments to me. They are so much fun. I have a pair right now and I think that is part of why I am hesitant. If I was Grado-less then I think the Hemp would've already been mine. Fyi my highest fidelity headphone is a Denon D5200 but those do not replace the airy and fun sound that I get from my MS2i. Maybe my brain just can't fathom the difference being THAT big between the *Hemp and MS2i*



I owned an MS2i for ten years.   I loved it.

I would not say that there is a night and day difference between the Hemp and the MS2i, but the Hemp is a much better headphone.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Heyyoudvd said:


> It’s funny you mention that, as I booked a listening session with BBR. I put a deposit for them to hold onto a Hemp (apparently it’s their last unopened box in stock) and I’m going in for a listening session next week.
> 
> The gentleman on the phone was really trying to sell me on a Meze 99 Classics. He was passionately promoting it hard. I thought that was funny because the 99 Classics is another headphone I’m really interested in, so I appreciated his passion. Alas, I can’t afford both at the moment, so I’ll have to pick one.
> 
> ...


On that list the Clear is the one I honestly would be the least enthused about. Not because it's not great (it's probably the most technically proficient of all of them), I just found them to be one of those products I sort of nod and tap my chin and say "yes these are very good" about and then swap to something else when I want to listen to music. I put hours and hours into those because Tyll raved about them and I just didn't quite find myself quite so smitten.


----------



## Gippy

Heyyoudvd said:


> It’s funny you mention that, as I booked a listening session with BBR. I put a deposit for them to hold onto a Hemp (apparently it’s their last unopened box in stock) and I’m going in for a listening session next week.



They should have the whole entry-level and mid-range Grado lineup to demo up to the RS1e. Unfortunately, when I last visited them to pick up my Hemp, they told me that they sold off their high-end demo models.

I actually live in the area, so if it weren't for COVID-19, you could try out my rig!


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Gippy said:


> They should have the whole entry-level and mid-range Grado lineup to demo up to the RS1e. Unfortunately, when I last visited them to pick up my Hemp, they told me that they sold off their high-end demo models.
> 
> I actually live in the area, so if it weren't for COVID-19, you could try out my rig!



Hah, I appreciate that hypothetical. 😉

I believe the famous BBR wall is gone due to Covid and remodeling. It’s still possible to have them hook up certain headphones to try, but I believe the ability to try dozens of headphones on the wall is no more.

I’m curious, did the Hemp you picked up from BBR have black stitching or white?
They couldn’t confirm for me as they can’t open the box, but the open models they have are black stitching, so they assume the box is as well.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

SomeGuyDude said:


> I suspect that's why they charge what they do. Average out that one out of every 20 will break the headphone or otherwise ruin it.


Yup, plus once they loan it out they cant sell it as new anymore. You're covering the price gap between an Open Box Return and brand new.


----------



## Gippy

Heyyoudvd said:


> Hah, I appreciate that hypothetical. 😉
> I’m curious, did the Hemp you picked up from BBR have black stitching or white?
> They couldn’t confirm for me as they can’t open the box, but the open models they have are black stitching, so they assume the box is as well.



Black.

And yeah the idea to demo would be to rent out a room at a library to do it, because I'd rather not do it at my home. But COVID-19 prevents that.


----------



## reivaj

Why is there so much hate for Grado products? I went on a discord a couple months ago and saw a ton of hate for just even the mention of Grado. I just went into another audiophile discord and the same thing happened. I don't quite get it


----------



## Bernard23

reivaj said:


> Why is there so much hate for Grado products? I went on a discord a couple months ago and saw a ton of hate for just even the mention of Grado. I just went into another audiophile discord and the same thing happened. I don't quite get it


Discord? It's for game chat, and I doubt Grado are high up on gamers wish lists?


----------



## TooFrank

reivaj said:


> Why is there so much hate for Grado products? I went on a discord a couple months ago and saw a ton of hate for just even the mention of Grado. I just went into another audiophile discord and the same thing happened. I don't quite get it


Don’t worry - be happy👍😄😜 we are a bunch of Grado loving fans - hating nobody 🤓


----------



## Bernard23

Friday evening after a difficult week, relaxing into some Hemp. 
These things are smokin'

Sorry, I'll get my coat... 🙃


----------



## Okrelayer

Bernard23 said:


> Friday evening after a difficult week, relaxing into some Hemp.
> These things are smokin'
> 
> Sorry, I'll get my coat... 🙃


Did you install the brown band, or is there yet again another headband variation in the hemp line?


----------



## TooFrank

Bernard23 said:


> Friday evening after a difficult week, relaxing into some Hemp.
> These things are smokin'
> 
> Sorry, I'll get my coat... 🙃


Looks really comforting & comfortable. Wish you a pleasant and relaxing weekend.....don’t smoke the hemps....🥃


----------



## SomeGuyDude

reivaj said:


> Why is there so much hate for Grado products? I went on a discord a couple months ago and saw a ton of hate for just even the mention of Grado. I just went into another audiophile discord and the same thing happened. I don't quite get it


Having been a previous Grado hater I think I can explain.

A lot of younger (and newer) enthusiasts in headphones come in with expectations on bass. We listen to a lot of bassy music, stuff that benefits from that kind of "subwoofer effect" out of our headphones. The first time you hear a Grado it's a shock to the ears because they have that particular sound, especially the more treble-heavy models. They sound like absolute garbage even if you think Beats and Sony are bass cannons because they're wayyy on the other side of things. I absolutely despised the first set of Grado I heard.

On top of THAT, you get dipshits on YouTube who talk about how they use "the same drivers for everything" (blatantly misunderstanding reality) so people just parrot that and go "oh pfft Grado is just trebly garbage and they're hucksters who overcharge." I avoided Grado for years until I heard the RS2i and decided there was something to them, and with the Hemp I'm so effing happy to have finally taken the plunge.

Grado is such a singular brand in that they approach headphones completely different from everyone else both in how they make them and how they tune them that they almost turn into the Crossfit of headphones. Some people think they're the greatest ever and will sing their praises whenever possible, and other people think the first group is a bunch of morons and start to avoid the brand solely out of annoyance. 

tl;dr Grado haters just don't know better


----------



## Bernard23

Okrelayer said:


> Did you install the brown band, or is there yet again another headband variation in the hemp line?


I bought it from an ebay seller in Italy. There is no padding at all in it, just cowhide. £25 or so delivered. I posted the links a while ago in December, so could have been about 2000 posts earlier!


----------



## Bernard23

SomeGuyDude said:


> Having been a previous Grado hater I think I can explain.
> 
> A lot of younger (and newer) enthusiasts in headphones come in with expectations on bass. We listen to a lot of bassy music, stuff that benefits from that kind of "subwoofer effect" out of our headphones. The first time you hear a Grado it's a shock to the ears because they have that particular sound, especially the more treble-heavy models. They sound like absolute garbage even if you think Beats and Sony are bass cannons because they're wayyy on the other side of things. I absolutely despised the first set of Grado I heard.
> 
> ...


Interesting comments, possibly a good example of ignorance of facts clouding judgement? Never mind Boomers or millenials, we're staring donwn the barrel of a facebook generation.....


----------



## Okrelayer

Bernard23 said:


> Interesting comments, possibly a good example of ignorance of facts clouding judgement? Never mind Boomers or millenials, we're staring donwn the barrel of a facebook generation.....



I think this generation of audiophiles are really into the measurements, and hitting some sort of harman target. And Grado goes against all of that


----------



## TooFrank

SomeGuyDude said:


> Having been a previous Grado hater I think I can explain.
> 
> A lot of younger (and newer) enthusiasts in headphones come in with expectations on bass. We listen to a lot of bassy music, stuff that benefits from that kind of "subwoofer effect" out of our headphones. The first time you hear a Grado it's a shock to the ears because they have that particular sound, especially the more treble-heavy models. They sound like absolute garbage even if you think Beats and Sony are bass cannons because they're wayyy on the other side of things. I absolutely despised the first set of Grado I heard.
> 
> ...


FWIW: my first Grado’s was also an RS2i, they were great and musical...would have liked to have them now to compare with the other models....


----------



## Bernard23

Okrelayer said:


> I think this generation of audiophiles are really into the measurements, and hitting some sort of harman target. And Grado goes against all of that


I don't think it's that. I'm a measurement orientated person (I work for an NMI), measurement folk like to know where the distortion is, and be in control of it; the last transducer is the place to control colour. Grado get that, and perfectly fulfill that role. Don't confuse ignorance with a desire to quantify things; they are polar opposites.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

SomeGuyDude said:


> the Crossfit of headphones



I am both laughing hysterically and reevaluating my entire life with this comment


----------



## TooFrank

Bernard23 said:


> I don't think it's that. I'm a measurement orientated person (I work for an NMI), measurement folk like to know where the distortion is, and be in control of it; the last transducer is the place to control colour. Grado get that, and perfectly fulfill that role. Don't confuse ignorance with a desire to quantify things; they are polar opposites.


When I started this journey, I didn’t even know the Harman target, but just enjoyed the sound....Still think it is a little strange that you have to measure how good the sound is to your ears. For me it is just like in old days, when I was reading music reviews of LPs: when I knew the reviewer, I could use the review regardless his/hers opinion....


----------



## Bernard23

TooFrank said:


> When I started this journey, I didn’t even know the Harman target, but just enjoyed the sound....Still think it is a little strange that you have to measure how good the sound is to your ears. For me it is just like in old days, when I was reading music reviews of LPs: when I knew the reviewer, I could use the review regardless his/hers opinion....


That's the thing, when you "knew" the reviewer, as in compared your experiences to theirs, and then you dialled in. Same with everything though, I've bought so many cars based on implied performance!
Ultimately though, you can, and should aspire to be able to quantify everything that you wish to define. There is a good reason why the balance was invented all those years ago.


----------



## Luckyleo

reivaj said:


> Why is there so much hate for Grado products? I went on a discord a couple months ago and saw a ton of hate for just even the mention of Grado. I just went into another audiophile discord and the same thing happened. I don't quite get it


Grado's are indeed old school.  Many/most of today's HP reviewers like a better build, more comfort, and focus more on the flavors of the month.  Grado doesn't advertise.  They generally don't send samples to reviewers (Steve Guttenberg is the exception as he lives in the neighborhood).  Today, the reviewers follow the trends, i.e. flavor of the month, that's where the money is (even if they pay for the product themselves, they have Patreon, and Youtube revenue based on subscribers and clicks).  The Grado nation is too small to cater to.......


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Mar 12, 2021)

Bernard23 said:


> Interesting comments, possibly a good example of ignorance of facts clouding judgement? Never mind Boomers or millenials, we're staring donwn the barrel of a facebook generation.....


I definitely think so. Like, if you take someone who's never heard "good" headphones before (just meaning stuff that's not consumer tuned), they'll likely still be able to understand what's up with like a Focal Clear, a Beyer 1990, Senn HD800, Audeze LCD-3, all that stuff. They feel INCREDIBLY premium in the hands, they're these big substantial over-ears with top-notch comfort and just plain LOOK expensive. Then their sound is measured in a way that's significantly better than a Beats or Bose but you can kinda "relate" to it, if that makes sense.

Grado is a totally different animal. The RS1e feels weirdly cheap. They're super light, the headband is thin, the cables don't come off, they're on-ears instead of over-ears, the pads feel like that garbage foam on RCA headphones from the early 1990s. To someone unfamiliar, they seem so chintzy and badly made. It makes it hard, at first blush, to understand what all goes into them.

SIDE NOTE, I got a set of SR80 incoming. Not SR80e, the old ones. Got 'em off Craigslist for $50. Excited to get 'em.

EDIT: OH yeah, I visited mi madre recently and let her listen to her favorite albums (Madman Across the Water, Tapestry, Fillmore East) on the Hemp. She was nearly in tears from it.


----------



## elvergun

SomeGuyDude said:


> I definitely think so. Like, if you take someone who's never heard "good" headphones before (just meaning stuff that's not consumer tuned), they'll likely still be able to understand what's up with like a Focal Clear, a Beyer 1990, Senn HD800, Audeze LCD-3, all that stuff. They feel INCREDIBLY premium in the hands, they're these big substantial over-ears with top-notch comfort and just plain LOOK expensive. Then their sound is measured in a way that's significantly better than a Beats or Bose but you can kinda "relate" to it, if that makes sense.
> 
> Grado is a totally different animal. The RS1e feels weirdly cheap. They're super light, the headband is thin, the cables don't come off, they're on-ears instead of over-ears, the pads feel like that garbage foam on RCA headphones from the early 1990s. To someone unfamiliar, they seem so chintzy and badly made. It makes it hard, at first blush, to understand what all goes into them.
> 
> ...



A good son would let her mother keep that which she likes...



...just saying.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

elvergun said:


> A good son would let her mother keep that which she likes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...just saying.


She's getting an SR80e for her birthday LOL


----------



## elvergun

SomeGuyDude said:


> She's getting an SR80e for her birthday LOL



Well, that's better than nothing...


----------



## SomeGuyDude

elvergun said:


> Well, that's better than nothing...


LMAO no joke I'd get her something like the RS2e but she isn't quite that into audio?


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Does anyone know if there’s a way to identify the white vs black stitching on the Hemp without opening the box? Is there any serial number or identifying characteristic?

I believe someone said earlier that the black stitching was the old run while the more recently manufacturers units have white stitching.

As I mentioned, the place I’m looking to buy from (BBR) doesn’t know what they have, but they believe it’s black, based on their open units.

Is there anything I can do about this or should I just buy this likely-black unit?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Heyyoudvd said:


> Does anyone know if there’s a way to identify the white vs black stitching on the Hemp without opening the box? Is there any serial number or identifying characteristic?
> 
> I believe someone said earlier that the black stitching was the old run while the more recently manufacturers units have white stitching.
> 
> ...


They're the EXACT same other than the stitching. It's literally just that they ran out of thread. There is totally no difference.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

SomeGuyDude said:


> They're the EXACT same other than the stitching. It's literally just that they ran out of thread. There is totally no difference.



I know. But I like the aesthetics. 😋


----------



## paraphernalia

SomeGuyDude said:


> LMAO no joke I'd get her something like the RS2e but she isn't quite that into audio?



Let's not kid ourselves, an SR80e is A LOT of good sound quality for someone who is only used to in-ears for 20 bucks or some 50 bucks Sennheisers. No need to open that 80 years old whiskey bottle for someone who just started to enjoy whiskeys.


----------



## Coztomba

Anyone know how often the shipibo gear gets restocked?  I was all set to buy some a couple of weeks back.  I um'd and ah'd too much and they were gone.  I want to get a couple aluminium sets.


----------



## andreas7

My "new" RS2e also with non-red driver.  Purchased from an ebay seller with 20 mins initial use.  Came with the new brown headband and a new colour "pizza box" unlike my old 225e.  Still very happy but was a little concerned at first....


----------



## paraphernalia

Coztomba said:


> Anyone know how often the shipibo gear gets restocked?  I was all set to buy some a couple of weeks back.  I um'd and ah'd too much and they were gone.  I want to get a couple aluminium sets.


He produced new aluminum parts and had them "dyed" this week. Should be in stock again by the weekend, unless he had so many orders it's all gone already. Maybe write him? He's a very friendly guy.


----------



## ACOC0NUT

Heyyoudvd said:


> Does anyone know if there’s a way to identify the white vs black stitching on the Hemp without opening the box? Is there any serial number or identifying characteristic?
> 
> I believe someone said earlier that the black stitching was the old run while the more recently manufacturers units have white stitching.
> 
> ...


If you MUST have the white stitching, then there are aftermarket headbands that you could get that offer that kind of color options.


----------



## funkymartyn

andreas7 said:


> My "new" RS2e also with non-red driver.  Purchased from an ebay seller with 20 mins initial use.  Came with the new brown headband and a new colour "pizza box" unlike my old 225e.  Still very happy but was a little concerned at first....


My new rs2e from ebay seller , but they have a prooer shop in birm.  Came in the new white box ,  darkish  drivers , and the new tan headband.   But all ok.  No issue.


----------



## Luckyleo

Heyyoudvd said:


> Does anyone know if there’s a way to identify the white vs black stitching on the Hemp without opening the box? Is there any serial number or identifying characteristic?
> 
> I believe someone said earlier that the black stitching was the old run while the more recently manufacturers units have white stitching.
> 
> ...


W


Coztomba said:


> Anyone know how often the shipibo gear gets restocked?  I was all set to buy some a couple of weeks back.  I um'd and ah'd too much and they were gone.  I want to get a couple aluminium sets.


The owner told me that they will be in stock this week


----------



## Heyyoudvd

I noticed that the Hemp has a different impedance spec than the rest of the Grado line.

Is the Hemp harder to drive? How would it fare with an iPhone + Lightning dongle when I want to walk around with the headphone?


----------



## Pirastro

Just got my Hemps in the mail today!  Loving the sound with my favorite Bluegrass and Rock.  Super punchy and energetic without being fatiguing - not sure how they're doing it.  Sometimes upper mids can sound a touch hot, but maybe I'm just not used to the "Grado Sound"  coming from Sennheiser and Beyerdynamic.  All in all, I pretty sure these are going to be my "non-classical" cans from now on.  They're just so damn fun sounding!!


----------



## Bernard23

Heyyoudvd said:


> I noticed that the Hemp has a different impedance spec than the rest of the Grado line.
> 
> Is the Hemp harder to drive? How would it fare with an iPhone + Lightning dongle when I want to walk around with the headphone?


The difference between 32 and 38 ohms or whatever it is, is irrelevant. The Hemp is in practice no different from 325e in terms of volume and SQ from say a phone.


----------



## Bernard23

Pirastro said:


> Just got my Hemps in the mail today!  Loving the sound with my favorite Bluegrass and Rock.  Super punchy and energetic without being fatiguing - not sure how they're doing it.  Sometimes upper mids can sound a touch hot, but maybe I'm just not used to the "Grado Sound"  coming from Sennheiser and Beyerdynamic.  All in all, I pretty sure these are going to be my "non-classical" cans from now on.  They're just so damn fun sounding!!


I notice 2 things, Marantz HD DAC1, what are your thoughts? Westone - seriously try the BMasters!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Pirastro said:


> Just got my Hemps in the mail today!  Loving the sound with my favorite Bluegrass and Rock.  Super punchy and energetic without being fatiguing - not sure how they're doing it.  Sometimes upper mids can sound a touch hot, but maybe I'm just not used to the "Grado Sound"  coming from Sennheiser and Beyerdynamic.  All in all, I pretty sure these are going to be my "non-classical" cans from now on.  They're just so damn fun sounding!!


Grado loves those upper mids, and at first they can be a little jarring. The wild part is that after you go back to other stuff, everything sounds so unengaging. I'd been in love with my Beyers but then I put 'em on following a day with the Hemp and had this feeling of "what the heck this isn't how music is supposed to sound."


----------



## elvergun

Does anyone have a GS1000i they want to sell?


----------



## god-bluff (Mar 13, 2021)

SomeGuyDude said:


> I wonder, am I the only one who tightens his Grados? Seems like everyone talks about having this mega loose fit where they're just gently resting but I got mine where the band is barely taking any weight. I dunno, I just enjoy the "hold" I guess.


Same here!

EDIT Should add: With the standard pads on my RS2e and SR125. I can't stand the 'S cushions' anywhere near my ears! Horribly irritating


----------



## Pirastro

SomeGuyDude said:


> Grado loves those upper mids, and at first they can be a little jarring. The wild part is that after you go back to other stuff, everything sounds so unengaging. I'd been in love with my Beyers but then I put 'em on following a day with the Hemp and had this feeling of "what the heck this isn't how music is supposed to sound."


Exactly!  When I switch back to HD600 or MDR-Z7, it doesn’t sound bad, just quite a distance from the stage.  The Hemps make you feel like you’re on stage with the musicians.  I was listening to a live Alison Krauss recording and when the audience gets into it, that’s when it hits you...you’re literally on stage.  This is great for a lot of music, but not so much for others (orchestral/Classical).  Then I can just reach for my Senns or Beyers.


----------



## Pirastro

Bernard23 said:


> I notice 2 things, Marantz HD DAC1, what are your thoughts? Westone - seriously try the BMasters!


The Marantz and my T1s are a match made in heaven.  So far, I think the Hemps sound really good with them, although I haven’t heard them on anything else.  I could imagine them being sublime on a nice sweet tube amp.  As for the Westones - they are my go to portable when I’m traveling for non critical listening.  Never heard of the BMasters...enlighten me.


----------



## paraphernalia (Mar 14, 2021)

_Let me preface this by saying that i use these headphones with a Chord Mojo which in itself has a very lean detailed and laid back sound. A more "boomier" DAC/Amp like the OPPO HA-2 would shift my findings. For example the White does not sound all too great with it. *Everything is say here is of course IMHO!*_


*Treble*

Most -> -> -> -> -> -> -> Least
SR325e -> RS2e -> PS500e -> White

The SR325e has that kind of treble which tickles you ear. Tiniest details and fine dynamics get to be heard. With certain amps and sound materials this can become annoying. With my Chord Mojo it is however very enjoyable. The RS2e is pretty much the same but one notch subdued. Details are still there but less "in your face". PS500e and White are another notch down to a level which non-Grado fans might even consider "normal". It's no surprise, none of these Grados lack treble. They are all great treble-wise to my ears.


*Mids*

Least -> -> -> -> -> -> -> Most
SR325e -> RS2e -> PS500e -> White

The White is the master of mids. It makes me hear new details in songs i thought i knew well. The PS500e is similar but one or two notches behind. Compared to those two the SR325e nearly has no mids. The RS2e sits between the latter two. My favourites for mids are the White and the PS500e. Especialy the White is great for observing voices.


*Bass*

Least -> -> -> -> -> -> -> Most
SR325e -> RS2e -> PS500e -> White

Most and least also goes hand in hand with "detailed", the more bass the less detailed. The SR325e being the extreme with its very detailed "bodyless" bass and the White being the other extreme with lots of bass body but not much detail. The PS500e is my favourite, it has a very punchy bass full of body, still has some details and even some sub bass. RS2e and PS500e are my favourite in this department, depending on sound material.


*Soundstage and overall feeling*

If you like a big soundstage then the White is for you. The sound also feels less "direct", probably because the drivers are further away from your ears. The White puts you inside a cozy tube-y world where nothing is annoying. It's great for relaxed listening but not so detail-orientated in the highs and lows and focusses on the mids. But it doesn't matter, overall it's a great package for fun listening.

The soundstage of the other three is pretty much the same, it's still a reasonable amount of separation but not as much as with the White. The sound seems more direct, you are closer to what's happening. The SR325e is a super finicky magnifying glass for sounds, often you get more details than you need. But it is enjoyable in its own rights. The RS2e is a reasonable and nicer version of the SR series and so is the PS500e which adds more mids and a punchy deep bass to the mix.


*So which one is the best?*

Listening to only one of these headphones for some days makes me get used to it and not miss anything. They all have that Grado sound and which one you choose in the end depends on your personal tastes, your DAC/Amp and the sound material you like.


*Do i need more than one Grado headphone?*

I don't think so. But i think you want more than one 

If i could only have one of my Grados i'd choose the PS500e. Or the RS2e, depending on my mood.
If i had to give one of them away it would probably be the SR325e. But then i would lose the ear-tickling highs which only the SR line has.

So do i feel like i have too many Grados? No, not really. I want to keep them all. But i am pretty sure i won't add any more. Even though that GH2 does look very nice... Fortunately i am immune to the wiles of the Hemp as i can't stand those flat pads on my ears 

Thanks for reading! Feel free to ask questions. I like to geek out over things i like.


----------



## Bernard23

Pirastro said:


> The Marantz and my T1s are a match made in heaven.  So far, I think the Hemps sound really good with them, although I haven’t heard them on anything else.  I could imagine them being sublime on a nice sweet tube amp.  As for the Westones - they are my go to portable when I’m traveling for non critical listening.  Never heard of the BMasters...enlighten me.


Not many reviews, I discovered them in a what hi fi forum thread 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B08519DJ1Y/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_Y9M3EDZJTD1TAG8V3M0F


----------



## Gippy

paraphernalia said:


> Thanks for reading! Feel free to ask questions.



If the White has the least bass, mids, _and_ treble, then you need to turn up the volume. Is there something about the sound signature that prevents you from turning up the volume, such as the 6k spike present on all models with the G pad? Or is there some muffling going on, affecting the clarity?


----------



## paraphernalia

Gippy said:


> If the White has the least bass, mids, _and_ treble, then you need to turn up the volume. Is there something about the sound signature that prevents you from turning up the volume, such as the 6k spike present on all models with the G pad? Or is there some muffling going on, affecting the clarity?



I had just copied the thingy with the arrows so "Most" and "Least" were mixed up. I corrected that now. Thanks for pointing that out.

I can listen to the White at a normal volume and even louder. I have to crank it up more than the other headphones as it's quieter, probably because it's more far away from my ears. At even louder volumes the treble becomes a problem. If you compare the White with the other Grados it does indeed sound more muffled but it is not muffled if you compare it to let's say a Sony.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

paraphernalia said:


> _Let me preface this by saying that i use these headphones with a Chord Mojo which in itself has a very lean detailed and laid back sound. A more "boomier" DAC/Amp like the OPPO HA-2 would shift my findings. For example the White does not sound all too great with it. *Everything is say here is of course IMHO!*_
> 
> 
> *Treble*
> ...


Oh no

This sounds amazing. I thought the White would be more leaning towards the highs, but this sounds like I need them.


----------



## funkymartyn

elvergun said:


> Does anyone have a GS1000i they want to sell?


Shame you didn't post up a couple of days ago.  But do you only want the  ( i )  version  ?   And not the ( e )  ? ..... Was watching all week on UK eBay at a pair of  mint gs1000 e .  Think e version.  Seller wanted bids from £750 .....no bids , didn't sell.   And not reposted up yet.


----------



## elvergun

funkymartyn said:


> Shame you didn't post up a couple of days ago.  But do you only want the  ( i )  version  ?   And not the ( e )  ? ..... Was watching all week on UK eBay at a pair of  mint gs1000 e .  Think e version.  Seller wanted bids from £750 .....no bids , didn't sell.   And not reposted up yet.



I'm looking for the i version.   

Good luck with your search...


----------



## Pirastro

Bernard23 said:


> Not many reviews, I discovered them in a what hi fi forum thread
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B08519DJ1Y/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_Y9M3EDZJTD1TAG8V3M0F


Have you compared them to Westone 4?  They’re pretty cheap.


----------



## mariopoli

Need to Replace Grado L Cushion/Bowl

My GH1 Cushions are disintegrating. They did not make it to 5 years. I want to purchase authentic cushions. The Grado 4 ears store wants like $32.50 for these. This is to much. They seem to be out of stock most places like B&H. Someplaces charge close to $10 just to ship them. Where can I by these cushions new for a fair price ($20)?

Why can't Grado change the materials in order for them not to disintegrate with time?


----------



## ACOC0NUT

mariopoli said:


> Need to Replace Grado L Cushion/Bowl
> 
> My GH1 Cushions are disintegrating. They did not make it to 5 years. I want to purchase authentic cushions. The Grado 4 ears store wants like $32.50 for these. This is to much. They seem to be out of stock most places like B&H. Someplaces charge close to $10 just to ship them. Where can I by these cushions new for a fair price ($20)?
> 
> Why can't Grado change the materials in order for them not to disintegrate with time?


Usually they are $20 on Amazon, but they seem to be having a bit of a shortage.


----------



## Bernard23

Pirastro said:


> Have you compared them to Westone 4?  They’re pretty cheap.


No I haven't, but the poster in the what hi fi thread did, and sold his Westones. I'm not convinced they're better, but for £70 they're very impressive. I prefer them to LZ-A4 that have a bit of cult following here in the head fi forums, and less than half their cost. The concensus is that the LZs punch way above their weight.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

I just noticed that Grado doesn’t sell replacement pads for the Hemp.

Their official store sells G, L, S, WS, I, and ear tips, but they don’t sell the F cushions.

What’s going on there? Is it because it’s a limited edition model? What do people do if the pads wear out or rip? Do you just get a different type (or go third party)? Seems odd not to have the flat cushions for Hemp.


----------



## Stevko

mariopoli said:


> Need to Replace Grado L Cushion/Bowl
> 
> My GH1 Cushions are disintegrating. They did not make it to 5 years. I want to purchase authentic cushions. The Grado 4 ears store wants like $32.50 for these. This is to much. They seem to be out of stock most places like B&H. Someplaces charge close to $10 just to ship them. Where can I by these cushions new for a fair price ($20)?
> 
> Why can't Grado change the materials in order for them not to disintegrate with time?


Same crap with koss


----------



## joseph69

Heyyoudvd said:


> I just noticed that Grado doesn’t sell replacement pads for the Hemp.
> 
> Their official store sells G, L, S, WS, I, and ear tips, but they don’t sell the F cushions.
> 
> What’s going on there? Is it because it’s a limited edition model? What do people do if the pads wear out or rip? Do you just get a different type (or go third party)? Seems odd not to have the flat cushions for Hemp.


Here is where you buy exactly what comes on your Hemp from Grado.


Stevko said:


> Same crap with koss


There is no crap.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

joseph69 said:


> Here is where you buy exactly what comes on your Hemp from Grado.



Odd. Why does TTVJ have those but Grado themselves don’t sell them?

Also, I’ve gotta say, Grado’s cushion prices seem a little excessive to me. I mean, $35 for those? I believe the G pads at Grado are even more, $55. That’s a lot.


----------



## joseph69

Heyyoudvd said:


> Odd. Why does TTVJ have those but Grado themselves don’t sell them?
> 
> Also, I’ve gotta say, Grado’s cushion prices seem a little excessive to me. I mean, $35 for those? I believe the G pads at Grado are even more, $55. That’s a lot.


Read the description to the link I provided.
These are the original pads for the Joseph Grado HP1 HP2 & HP3 headphones.


----------



## joseph69

mariopoli said:


> My GH1 Cushions are disintegrating. They did not make it to 5 years. I want to purchase authentic cushions. The Grado 4 ears store wants like $32.50 for these.


Your Grado L cushions lasted you nearly 5yrs and 32.50 is too expensive to replace them? 
Calculate their cost over nearly 5yrs then think about that.


----------



## Stevko

joseph69 said:


> Here is where you buy exactly what comes on your Hemp from Grado.
> 
> There is no crap.


normal wear and tear


----------



## mariopoli

joseph69 said:


> Your Grado L cushions lasted you nearly 5yrs and 32.50 is too expensive to replace them?
> Calculate their cost over nearly 5yrs then think about that.


The cost per unit of time use has nothing to do with this. We are talking about materials used for packaging used as as padding for a headphone. They have been making these for decades. They know they desentigrate with time for decades now and have chosen to do nothing to select a better material. They don't even bother to have some kind of cover around the foam. They cost pennies to make and mark the price up a thousand times. We live in a disposable world where peoples expectations are to pay a lot for something that lasts a short period of time. $32.50 for two pieces of foam made of three different materials that self disintegrate after a few years is not a good value or fair price. There are many headphones on the market today that cost less than $32.50 for the entire headphone that have better ear pads than these. I have other head phones who's ear pads do not fall apart with time alone. No wonder there are a bunch of companies that make replacement pads for Grado headphones at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## paraphernalia

mariopoli said:


> The cost per unit of time use has nothing to do with this. We are talking about materials used for packaging used as as padding for a headphone. They have been making these for decades. They know they desentigrate with time for decades now and have chosen to do nothing to select a better material. They don't even bother to have some kind of cover around the foam. They cost pennies to make and mark the price up a thousand times. We live in a disposable world where peoples expectations are to pay a lot for something that lasts a short period of time. $32.50 for two pieces of foam made of three different materials that self disintegrate after a few years is not a good value or fair price. There are many headphones on the market today that cost less than $32.50 for the entire headphone that have better ear pads than these. I have other head phones who's ear pads do not fall apart with time alone. No wonder there are a bunch of companies that make replacement pads for Grado headphones at a fraction of the cost.



Well you can buy tons of different cheap third party pads for Grado headphones on Ebay and Amazon. But they all sound different. So i guess there is some secret to how the original Grado pads are produced. The L pads have different layers for example. So have the G pads. So if you want the original sound as it was intended you have to buy Grado pads. And i guess they can't change the material and how they are produced as it would change the sound. So we have a monopoly situation. Apple would do the same!


----------



## mariopoli

At least Apple has a process in place to listen to their customers needs and improve their products over time. They also upgrade their hardware and use modern materials as they become available. There is no reason Grado can not use different materials that do not disintegrate and provide the same or better sound.


----------



## paraphernalia

mariopoli said:


> At least Apple has a process in place to listen to their customers needs and improve their products over time. They also upgrade their hardware and use modern materials as they become available. There is no reason Grado can not use different materials that do not disintegrate and provide the same or better sound.


I dunno if at this point you could really change the material of the pads without changing the sound of every existing Grado headphone. My experience with different pads tells me that most probably the sound won't be the same.

Also Apple products become obsolete with time, Grado headphones don't.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

mariopoli said:


> The cost per unit of time use has nothing to do with this. We are talking about materials used for packaging used as as padding for a headphone. They have been making these for decades. They know they desentigrate with time for decades now and have chosen to do nothing to select a better material. They don't even bother to have some kind of cover around the foam. They cost pennies to make and mark the price up a thousand times. We live in a disposable world where peoples expectations are to pay a lot for something that lasts a short period of time. $32.50 for two pieces of foam made of three different materials that self disintegrate after a few years is not a good value or fair price. There are many headphones on the market today that cost less than $32.50 for the entire headphone that have better ear pads than these. I have other head phones who's ear pads do not fall apart with time alone. No wonder there are a bunch of companies that make replacement pads for Grado headphones at a fraction of the cost.


I love the idea that you're accusing Grado, a family-run company that operates out of a tinyass hole in the wall and hand-assembles their products, of price gouging or using planned obsolescence. I have plenty of niggles with their approach but attacking them for predatory capitalism considering they don't even advertise is pretty dumb. Pad material has been shown to change the sound the Grados significantly. Maybe they use what they do for a reason. 

BTW, a pack of Comply foam tips costs about $20 and those will last maybe a year if you're lucky before they start wearing down. "But there are cheaper ones!" Yeah, and most of them are garbage by comparison. People buy them because that $6 pack of 3 pairs of cheap foams doesn't sting as hard in six months when you need another one. 

Moreover, if you manage to keep your Grado for twenty goddam years, pad replacement will run you an aggregate of $97.50. Wow. Much price. Very pain for *two decades* of product usage.  You brought up Apple, which is hilarious, because Apple is notorious for planned obsolescence and for fighting peoples' ability to repair their products. Apple wants you to buy a brand new $1000 phone every year. Grado asked you to pick up a set of thirty buck pads twice a decade.

I swear people are goofy as hell. If I'm still rocking the Hemp in 2030 and the only added expense was picking up a set of pads in 2026 I'll call this one of the best purchases of my life.


----------



## Gippy

mariopoli said:


> They know they desentigrate with time for decades now and have chosen to do nothing to select a better material. They don't even bother to have some kind of cover around the foam. They cost pennies to make and mark the price up a thousand times. We live in a disposable world where peoples expectations are to pay a lot for something that lasts a short period of time. $32.50 for two pieces of foam made of three different materials that self disintegrate after a few years is not a good value or fair price.



It's not as simple as you think. The L and G pads are seamlessly made with foam layers of different density. I haven't had a single third-party pad that also does that seamlessly. If it were so simple, they'd do it too. The Geekria L pads have 3 foam layers but they just glued them together, and the glue is visible.


----------



## elnero

I'll add that the flat or "F" pads as they're now called, were the pads that originally came on the HP1 series of Joseph Grado's. Some of the early RS series may have come with them as well but I don't remember for sure. Grado stopped using/making them but there was some demand for them that Todd from TTVJ recognized. Todd worked with Grado to get permission to make and sell them and that's the only place they've been available since. I'd suspect that is where Grado is getting the "F" pads they're using on the Hemps and the reason they're not available on their own store.


----------



## audiobomber

mariopoli said:


> The cost per unit of time use has nothing to do with this. We are talking about materials used for packaging used as as padding for a headphone. They have been making these for decades. They know they desentigrate with time for decades now and have chosen to do nothing to select a better material. They don't even bother to have some kind of cover around the foam. They cost pennies to make and mark the price up a thousand times. We live in a disposable world where peoples expectations are to pay a lot for something that lasts a short period of time. $32.50 for two pieces of foam made of three different materials that self disintegrate after a few years is not a good value or fair price. There are many headphones on the market today that cost less than $32.50 for the entire headphone that have better ear pads than these. I have other head phones who's ear pads do not fall apart with time alone. No wonder there are a bunch of companies that make replacement pads for Grado headphones at a fraction of the cost.


You could try these Geekria comfort pads: 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0155XZJ4I/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## paraphernalia

audiobomber said:


> You could try these Geekria comfort pads:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0155XZJ4I/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



These are super fluffy and nice but they change the sound. They are ok on an SR60e for example as a replacement for S pads.


----------



## elvergun

paraphernalia said:


> These are super fluffy and nice but they change the sound. They are ok on an SR60e for example as a replacement for S pads.



To me they sound very similar (kinda-sorta) to the flat pads.   If you like F pads, it is likely that you will like these too.    They are way more comfortable than flat pads.


----------



## joseph69

mariopoli said:


> There are many headphones on the market today that cost less than $32.50 for the entire headphone that have better ear pads than these.


You buy those headphones instead of Grado headphones and you won't have any issues with their cushions anymore.
After sufficient bur in, let me know how those headphones you're referring to sound.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

joseph69 said:


> You buy those headphones instead of Grado headphones and you won't have any issues with their cushions anymore.
> After sufficient bur in, let me know how those headphones you're referring to sound.


I legitimately tried to figure out what he could possibly be referring to. Mayyyybe one of those cheap Koss sets that Reddit decided to meme back into popularity? 

It also depends on what "better" means. I feel like people don't understand that the earpads function for a whole lot more than just a soft surface to rest against your ears while you listen. Yeah, the Hemp pads are kinda scratchy and I don't think anyone is going to try and claim they're comfortable, but they're obviously made very well, the different foam densities are easy to feel, and they have a particular effect on the sound.


----------



## johanchandy (Mar 15, 2021)

Unfortunately the earpads disintegrate, soak up body oils like a sponge, are scratchy feeling, aren't comfortable and discolour over time. Most of us just tolerate them.

Shipibo and beautiful audio has shown us Grado can do much better. Since different pads on older models change the sound, Grado could revise the line to tune them to new pads which they could do on the next revision after the "e" series, or they can just have the next models coming out to be tuned to new pads if they make them.

If they fix the pads and add detachable cables, there's little people would have to complain about, and these changes would much better match the premium feel of the rest of the headphones regarding the mid range and high end models. I've had friends come over and tell me they thought the gs3000e's(when I had my pair) were cheap because of how cheap the earpads felt, the pads brought down their experience of the entire headphone, that was embarrassing. I hate when stuff like this happens as I'm trying to convert as many of my friends to the cult of Grado as I can 😄


----------



## Gippy (Mar 15, 2021)

I find the G pads just as, if not more comfortable than other pads made of exotic materials. I'm always puzzled at that. Unfortunately, the G pads are only standard issue on the expensive models, and they're not a good sonic fit on the entry-level models, thus most people will never experience them.



johanchandy said:


> Shipibo and beautiful audio has shown us Grado can do much better.



Note that Grado has fought inflation for 25 years. The RS1 was $695 in 1996. The RS1e is still $695 today. That is remarkable. The only price increase in their standard lineup was SR60->$69 to SR60i->$79. They aren't going to raise the price for better pads.

Also, those vendors sell direct to the customer. Grado values their vendor network so much that they are very against cutthroat discount pricing:



Spoiler: Rationale behind Grado's pricing (via Zanth interview with John Grado, 2005)



Other criticisms John has received with regards to pricing has to do with his international distribution system. Regarding his actual US prices, there is a phone that meets the budget of practically anyone and again, the regular profit margins apply in order for a company to stay afloat exist. And we DO want companies such as Grado to stay afloat, they are the ones creating, not replicating.

So about this high priced deal for out of US phones. Here is how it works. When a company runs through a distributorship (as Grado does outside of the US, otherwise Grado deals with dealers directly in the US) Grado and the distributor sign a contract. Grado is obliged to adhere to the contract as are the distributors. Each distributor is permitted to sell only to their authorized dealers, of which exist within their territory (which usually a country). That means if the German distributor felt he could make some awesome cash by selling Grado gear cheaper than the Italian guy to the Italians, he can’t! Only the Italian distributor can sell to the Italian dealers. This is to protect the dealers. Why is protecting the dealers an important issue? Well, let’s say that dealer X works out of his basement, has no one to support but himself and doesn’t care about making a tone of money, but just wants to sell quantity, he may sell $5 above cost. At that price, everyone will go to this guy, and the other dealers will be forced to remove Grado from their lines. If this $5 guy decides to bolt because the work is too much for $5/phone, then Grado is screwed and so is the customer because Grado can’t sell their stuff, and we can’t buy it. Also, what if this dealer became the sole dealer? They could then jack the price to as high as they want and we would be forced to pay it unless Grado pulled the plug on the guy, and then where we would be? Grado would have NO ONE selling their stuff and we would have no way of buying it. If people assume John makes more when selling to the international distributors, then one is sadly mistaken, he makes less because the distributor is another link in the chain, and his costs come into play. So John sells lower to them. This is the exact same way Mercedes works selling their cars in NA. Go to Germany and they are far cheaper. Is it okay for a high-end car manufacturer but not a high-end audio manufacturer? I think not. Ironically, I remember a while ago that Sennheisers prices were higher in NA than in Europe. People complained about this vehemently, and what did Sennheiser do? Instead of lowering their NA prices, they INCREASED their EU prices to match. Is this what everyone would want to happen? I doubt John would want to raise his prices of his phones. He likes his MSRP, he expects them to be sold at these prices because all costs are factored in and there is no need to discount, that is, some manufacturers purposely price their products much higher than they would ever sell for so that one could walk into a store and see 25 or 40% off and think WOW what a great deal, meanwhile that is the actual expected MSRP. With Grados, this is not the case.



That $60 pad that Shipibo sells would need to be sold at $150 at a brick-and-mortar vendor to make it worthwhile.


----------



## johanchandy (Mar 15, 2021)

Gippy said:


> I find the G pads just as, if not more comfortable than other pads made of exotic materials. I'm always puzzled at that. Unfortunately, the G pads are only standard issue on the expensive models, and they're not a good sonic fit on the entry-level models, thus most people will never experience them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting stuff but it doesn't tell me much of how much things actually costs Grado to produce. Not only that I would pay more for my Grados if I know they'll come with better pads(sometimes cost has to go up for better design considerations).
Also third party sellers(shipibo and beautiful audio) are selling for a niche market, the prices tend to be inflated as a result necessarily due to the economies of scale not working in their favour.
It's a personal thing but I also don't think the g pads are great for comfort, just better than the other oem Grado earpad options. Luckily the gs3000e's were pretty light so that saved the comfort some for me.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Some people will just always find something to complain about.


----------



## johanchandy (Mar 15, 2021)

SomeGuyDude said:


> Some people will just always find something to complain about.


Sure but in this case it's justified(look at the comments on zeos's hemp video, also several older comments in this thread as well). On the other hand some people will defend anything.


----------



## funkymartyn

The end of the day  we love our grado h /phones . Use a pair every day at home  ( not outdoors ) .  Expect we will continue to keep up with them and the changes .  Upgrades,  mods,   etc 
Won't be going down the  open back Bluetooth versions...Not for me.  Better Bluetooth available.  
And if these cushions,  pads  we're super comfy  that would be a end game for some.


----------



## johanchandy

Speak of the devil, was just watching the Audiophiliacs video on the hd560s and saw this comment (attached). It's crazy how widespread these experiences are yet some would prefer to gaslight.


----------



## YtseJamer (Mar 15, 2021)

The new Soen album is so good on the Hemp \m/


----------



## SomeGuyDude

johanchandy said:


> Sure but in this case it's justified(look at the comments on zeos's hemp video, also several older comments in this thread as well). On the other hand some people will defend anything.


I'll happily say the pads aren't terribly comfortable and that the needlessly thick cables being fixed is ridiculously inconvenient. However, I'm not over here pissing on Grado like they're being greedy about it or whatever.

No headphone is perfect, but the extent to which some people will throw a fit over pretty minor things is just mindblowing.


----------



## johanchandy (Mar 15, 2021)

SomeGuyDude said:


> However, I'm not over here pissing on Grado like they're being greedy about it or whatever.


What? Is assuming intent something you do for fun? Stop making stuff up


----------



## johanchandy

SomeGuyDude said:


> No headphone is perfect, but the extent to which some people will throw a fit over pretty minor things is just mindblowing.


You're gaslighting again, this may be news for you but peoples experiences vary. Imagine that


----------



## Rebel Chris

Maybe it's time to listen to some music and relax....don't take it personal


----------



## YtseJamer

Keep it civil gentleman.  No need for any jab


----------



## audiobomber (Mar 15, 2021)

Rebel Chris said:


> Maybe it's time to listen to some music and relax....don't take it personal


Or buy another headphone brand if Grado is so annoying. It is what it is. Like it or leave it.


----------



## johanchandy

audiobomber said:


> Or bury another headphone brand if Grado is so annoying. It is what it is. Like it or leave it.


That's what a lot of people do unfortunately, it's sad that I've seen comments from so many people leaving Grado as a brand or refuse to try them because of these things, as a fan of the Brand I want to see it do as well as it can


----------



## YtseJamer

Rebel Chris said:


> Maybe it's time to listen to some music and relax....don't take it personal



+1, now listen to this song with your Grados


----------



## johanchandy

Noted although for the record I wasn't the one that made it personal, I wish people in this group would stop projecting their experiences onto others and dismissing them as a result, this seems pretty endemic to this group, I've seen it happen quite a few times already


----------



## audiobomber

johanchandy said:


> That's what a lot of people do unfortunately, it's sad that I've seen comments from so many people leaving Grado as a brand or refuse to try them because of these things, as a fan of the Brand I want to see it do as well as it can


Sales are not my problem, I have what I want. If Grado Labs is not happy with sales, they'll make a change. If sales are good, they will continue on the same tack. If sales drop off, they will likely make a change. The brand has been successful for decades, and change is risk. As long as it's working for them, why change?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

johanchandy said:


> What? Is assuming intent something you do for fun? Stop making stuff up


👍


----------



## SomeGuyDude

johanchandy said:


> You're gaslighting again, this may be news for you but peoples experiences vary. Imagine that


Jesus christ you actually said "gaslighting" in an argument about headphone pads. I'm surprised you didn't say I assaulted you. 

I am... genuinely stunned. I'm walking away from this thread until the stupid dissipates. I hit my limit just now. Have a good one everyone.


----------



## johanchandy

audiobomber said:


> Sales are not my problem, I have what I want. If Grado Labs is not happy with sales, they'll make a change. If sales are good, they will continue on the same tack. If sales drop off, they will likely make a change. The brand has been successful for decades, and change is risk. As long as it's working for them, why change?


Good points. Wouldn't it be in all of our interests for Grado to increase its customer base? And to work on certain annoyances the current user base has? I'd like to think Grado cares about their customers, as I'm sure they do. Brands do get complacent, there's no harm in asking for improvements


----------



## johanchandy (Mar 15, 2021)

SomeGuyDude said:


> Jesus christ you actually said "gaslighting" in an argument about headphone pads. I'm surprised you didn't say I assaulted you.
> 
> I am... genuinely stunned. I'm walking away from this thread until the stupid dissipates. I hit my limit just now. Have a good one everyone.


This is literally what you've done 😆😆 , "the stupid" should dissipate with you gone. Is any of this pettiness necessary?

I'd only claim you assaulted me only if you actually did assault me, unlike some people I'm not a fan of making stuff up


----------



## mariopoli

johanchandy said:


> What? Is assuming intent something you do for fun? Stop making stuff up


Thank you.


----------



## paraphernalia

Are you really getting in a fight over a peace of FOAM?


----------



## johanchandy

paraphernalia said:


> Are you really getting in a fight over a peace of FOAM?


It became an argument based on certain responses and what they were implying but whatever


----------



## johanchandy (Mar 15, 2021)

Back to Grados, has anyone tried the he5xx? From its description it sounds like a contender for one of the most Grado like planars considering they're being described as aggressive and fun? Wondering if anyone here has compared them to their Grados


----------



## elira

johanchandy said:


> Back to Grados, has anyone tried the he5xx? From its description it sounds like a contender for one of the most Grado like planars considering they're being described as aggressive and fun? Wondering if anyone here has compared them to their Grados


I had them, they are bright but not in a fun way like Grados. Grados are good as they are, I don't see the need for a planar version just for the sake of it being planar.


----------



## Bernard23

I'm struggling to understand how changing features to make them more popular is going to make any difference to my experience? If you extend that argument, then why not make the sound quality more mainstream? I really don't care how popular or unpopular they are, it's not a beauty parade surely?


----------



## johanchandy (Mar 15, 2021)

Bernard23 said:


> I'm struggling to understand how changing features to make them more popular is going to make any difference to my experience? If you extend that argument, then why not make the sound quality more mainstream? I really don't care how popular or unpopular they are, it's not a beauty parade surely?


If Grado released more comfortable variants(aside from other possible improvements) of your favorite Grados would you buy them? You may not but I for sure would. Easy user experience upgrade right there.
Wanting the brand you love to have a larger customer base should be a reason in itself, as well as improving the user experience of their products.


----------



## johanchandy (Mar 15, 2021)

elira said:


> I had them, they are bright but not in a fun way like Grados. Grados are good as they are, I don't see the need for a planar version just for the sake of it being planar.


You've helped me not buy another headphone, my wallet thanks you dearly 😁


----------



## gregorya

paraphernalia said:


> Are you really getting in a fight over a peace of FOAM?


As long as they aren't foaming at the mouth...


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

It's getting pretty spicy up in here today. 

We the people of Grado Nation hold these truths to be self-evident.

1) Grado cables are a pain in the ass unless you need one to strangle a rat. 
2) Grado earpads are not exactly "luxurious" or "comfortable" or "high quality"  but they are highly functional.
3) complaining about 1) and 2) is protected speech by the Grado Owners Bill of Rights. 
4) if $32 is too much money for something then maybe this isn't a good hobby for you 
5) Gaslighting is a serious form of psychological abuse whereby someone bullies someone else into thinking that what they clearly hear and see isn't really happening 
6) Gaslighting isn't arguing with an anonymous rando on the internet
7) The 325i gold edition has markedly weak bass compared with other Grados. 
8) If you've owned one long enough for the earpads to disintegrate then you've clearly found a way to manage in spite of this


----------



## johanchandy (Mar 15, 2021)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> It's getting pretty spicy up in here today.
> 
> We the people of Grado Nation hold these truths to be self-evident.
> 
> ...


You're wrong about point 6 though? It's a form of argument made, it's a manipulative technique inducing doubt which leads to questioning ones own experiences, and this can happen in any medium. For example here if I have a certain experience with a headphone and it is a pretty big deal for me and if someone tries to convince me otherwise like what was done here repeatedly that these issues are minor and not worth consideration(how can he decide that for me?), this is a clear case right here. People often mistake gaslighting for only existing in their most drastic long term variants (or mistaking the byproducts of gaslighting as gaslighting itself)

But I like your post, there's something in there to offend everyone 😆

Also point 4 and 8 does not follow from the actual argument that was made


----------



## johanchandy (Mar 15, 2021)

For all of your benefit I won't speak anymore on this topic, cheers lads and enjoy your Grados. I have another pair of sr225e's on order, miss them dearly 😁


----------



## Pirastro

SomeGuyDude said:


> I'll happily say the pads aren't terribly comfortable and that the needlessly thick cables being fixed is ridiculously inconvenient. However, I'm not over here pissing on Grado like they're being greedy about it or whatever.
> 
> No headphone is perfect, but the extent to which some people will throw a fit over pretty minor things is just mindblowing.


Grado is the way it is because it hasn't changed.  If you don't like it don't buy it.  No need to bitch about it.  JMO.


----------



## johanchandy

Pirastro said:


> Grado is the way it is because it hasn't changed.  If you don't like it don't buy it.  No need to bitch about it.  JMO.


Ergo decedo


----------



## CJG888

Multi-density foam components are not banal.

It may look like disposable packaging material, but it really isn’t.

Coming from the motor industry, I am aware of the time, effort and development costs that go, for instance, into seat foams.


----------



## Stevko

The postservice has not found my 325 Gold. Lost!
I get money back..


----------



## paraphernalia

a. I like the Grado cables. They ooze reliability. Also as they can't be removed i am not obligated to try out a gazillion other cables to find out which sounds the best. And if i really wanted to change cables i could by tinkering.

b. I like the Grado concept of foam ear pads. It's quirky and special. It lets me try out different pads (but that's mostly not necessary) or just replace a used one easily. They feel good to my ears (not the S or the F though). Also ear pads of other headphones have to be replaced too. My OPPO PM-3s pads fell apart within 18 months.

c. What i am really not a fan of is the flimsy plastic rodblocks and gimbals. They are ok up to the SR225 but after that they should be delievered with better wood or metal rodblocks and gimbals. But all that can be remedied with Shipibo and Turbulent Labs. 

d. I like that i can tinker around with my Grados.

e. I like the vintage feel and overall quirkyness. Grado is a little like Leica cameras. They are expensive and quirky and a lot of people can't understand why you not just buy a Sony cam for a tenth of the price.


----------



## Stevko

Is it easy to change to Shipibo?


----------



## CJG888

It takes 5 minutes.

For the gimbals and rod blocks. Cups take a little longer.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

paraphernalia said:


> e. I like the vintage feel and overall quirkyness.


Completely agree here. The Grado aesthetic appeals to me bigly. 

My kingdom for a skinny lightweight cable that folds back up into its case without any fuss and can easily be replaced.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

johanchandy said:


> Ergo decedo


If anyone doesn't like Latin expressions for common logical fallacies, they can just git out.


----------



## henriks

What about fenestrated G pads


----------



## henriks

Stevko said:


> Is it easy to change to Shipibo?


Yes


----------



## elnero

Stevko said:


> Is it easy to change to Shipibo?


If you're talking about the rod blocks and gimbals, the answer is, it's super easy.


----------



## paraphernalia

elnero said:


> If you're talking about the rod blocks and gimbals, the answer is, it's super easy.



Getting the original steel band out of the original rod blocks can be a little tricky, so if you want it easier, buy a spring steel band with your order of rodblocks/gimbals from Shipibo.


----------



## carboncopy

paraphernalia said:


> Getting the original steel band out of the original rod blocks can be a little tricky, so if you want it easier, buy a spring steel band with your order of rodblocks/gimbals from Shipibo.



Right. I have ordered a complete set with steel band and leather. Not that expensive and the change is really fast that way. The complete original gimbal/rod/headband remains in one piece.


----------



## CJG888

You could actually just buy that complete set, add some wooden cups, pads and cables, and get yourself a set of Nhoord drivers: a TOTL pair of “Grados” involving no actual Grado parts...

Reminds me of the “Heritage” MGB shell- theoretically, you could use it to build a brand new MGB entirely from spare parts (good luck getting it registered, though).


----------



## elvergun (Mar 16, 2021)

paraphernalia said:


> a. I like the Grado cables. They ooze reliability. Also as they can't be removed i am not obligated to try out a gazillion other cables to find out which sounds the best. And if i really wanted to change cables i could by tinkering.
> 
> b. I like the Grado concept of foam ear pads. It's quirky and special. It lets me try out different pads (but that's mostly not necessary) or just replace a used one easily. They feel good to my ears (not the S or the F though). *Also ear pads of other headphones have to be replaced too. My OPPO PM-3s pads fell apart within 18 months*.
> 
> ...




I've had to replace the following:

TH-X00 --   Pleather pads started to fall apart.   The headband is doing fine, thankfully.   Replaced with leather pads.

Denon D2000 --   Pleather pads started to fall apart.   The headband is doing fine, thankfully.  Replaced with leather pads.

Sennheiser HD800 --  Pads and headband material fell apart.   Replaced with leather pads and original headband padding.

Sennheiser  PX100 -- The foam pads (disintegrated) and pleather headband cushions have been replaced multiple times.

AKG K553 --   Pleather cushions fell apart.   Replaced with leather pads.

Beyerdynamic T5p and DT1350  --  Cable sheathing disintegrated on both headphones.   The T5p's leather pads are doing fine, but the DT1350 pads and headband padding had to be replaced.   The cables of both headphones had to be replaced.

Vsonic GR07-- Cable sheathing disintegrated.



And yes, the pads of my old MS2i disintegrated after about 6 or 7 years.   The leather headband and cables on all my Grados are doing fine.


Schiit falls apart...not only Grado schiit.   Pretty much every single headphone I own has had some kind of issue.


----------



## carboncopy

CJG888 said:


> You could actually just buy that complete set, add some wooden cups, pads and cables, and get yourself a set of Nhoord drivers: a TOTL pair of “Grados” involving no actual Grado parts...
> 
> Reminds me of the “Heritage” MGB shell- theoretically, you could use it to build a brand new MGB entirely from spare parts (good luck getting it registered, though).


Right...but that would be no Grado at all, as you wrote too.


----------



## Gippy

audiobomber said:


> If Grado Labs is not happy with sales, they'll make a change. If sales are good, they will continue on the same tack.


I think Grado is happy with their current revenue. That being said, in Canada, a number of vendors have dropped Grado entirely in favor of other brands that sell more.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Is the cable the same length on all Grados?


----------



## BattleBrat

elnero said:


> I'll add that the flat or "F" pads as they're now called, were the pads that originally came on the HP1 series of Joseph Grado's. Some of the early RS series may have come with them as well but I don't remember for sure. Grado stopped using/making them but there was some demand for them that Todd from TTVJ recognized. Todd worked with Grado to get permission to make and sell them and that's the only place they've been available since. I'd suspect that is where Grado is getting the "F" pads they're using on the Hemps and the reason they're not available on their own store.


I was wondering this myself, does TTVJ have them made? I have a pair on my SR325e’s and I love them, tamed the treble perfectly. Need to get a set for my SR80e’s now...


----------



## elnero

paraphernalia said:


> Getting the original steel band out of the original rod blocks can be a little tricky, so if you want it easier, buy a spring steel band with your order of rodblocks/gimbals from Shipibo.


This is what I did so I still have the original headband with the rod block and gimbals still attached.


----------



## funkymartyn

Anyway let's get back to headphones and music and iems and wireless and audio players and amps and anything to do with this great life long hobbie.    Now where did I put them Geekria  pads    lol .


----------



## paraphernalia

funkymartyn said:


> Anyway let's get back to headphones and music and iems and wireless and audio players and amps and anything to do with this great life long hobbie.    Now where did I put them Geekria  pads    lol .



Yes, #foamgate is over


----------



## funkymartyn

Joaquin Dinero said:


> It's getting pretty spicy up in here today.
> 
> We the people of Grado Nation hold these truths to be self-evident.
> 
> ...


No No No ....number 7 . My gold sr325i  are fine . Great sound, enough Base.   If I want more i use my RS2e. ..or alter the eq.


----------



## funkymartyn

Heyyoudvd said:


> Is the cable the same length on all Grados?


No. At least mot mine anyway . My gold sr325i are longer and not thick.


----------



## funkymartyn

Apart from dropping here in the headfi threads.  Assume you all know about the Facebook groups . Grado labs and grado headphones. ..   This pic just came up on the grado labs post.


----------



## G33dubz

Hey, so i did the quarter mod on my sr80s and now the highs are too piercing. I was thinking if i made the hole just a bit bigger that the lows and mids would be less shy. Any thoughts?


----------



## YtseJamer

New Hemp review

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-hemp-mini-review.956668/


----------



## SomeGuyDude

YtseJamer said:


> New Hemp review
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-hemp-mini-review.956668/


Quick, to the point, no fluff. Good writeup!

I went on a bit of a tear over the weekend, got a few SRs incoming that are being given out as gifts. Need to decide which my next will be. The White and the GS1000e are frontrunners atm.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

How would everyone here rank all the Grado pads in terms of comfort?


----------



## elira

Heyyoudvd said:


> How would everyone here rank all the Grado pads in terms of comfort?


G, L, F


----------



## YtseJamer

SomeGuyDude said:


> Need to decide which my next will be. The White and the GS1000e are frontrunners atm.



You should also consider this pair of RS1i.  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-grado-rs1i-reference-headphones-mint-395-usd.952770/


----------



## SomeGuyDude

YtseJamer said:


> You should also consider this pair of RS1i.  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-grado-rs1i-reference-headphones-mint-395-usd.952770/


Oooh damn that is tempting. I can't swing it right now (literally because of the other Grado I bought LOL) but I admit the RS1i wasn't on my radar.


----------



## YtseJamer

SomeGuyDude said:


> Oooh damn that is tempting. I can't swing it right now (literally because of the other Grado I bought LOL) but I admit the RS1i wasn't on my radar.



Trust me the RS1i are amazing headphones, and they work well with the pads you have on your Hemp.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

YtseJamer said:


> Trust me the RS1i are amazing headphones, and they work well with the pads you have on your Hemp.


Quick rundown on the difference/similarities? I'm not doubting that they're excellent, just whether or not they have a spot in my stable.


----------



## YtseJamer

SomeGuyDude said:


> Quick rundown on the difference/similarities? I'm not doubting that they're excellent, just whether or not they have a spot in my stable.


 
Oh boy, it's been a while since I heard the RS1i. (10 years probably..)

There's a good thread here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-rs1i-impressions-thread.444439/page-141


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

G33dubz said:


> Hey, so i did the quarter mod on my sr80s and now the highs are too piercing. I was thinking if i made the hole just a bit bigger that the lows and mids would be less shy. Any thoughts?


I have no experience with this, but my logical intuition would say that if making a hole in the earpads did something, then making that hole bigger would do more of the same thing.


----------



## paraphernalia (Mar 17, 2021)

In my experience swapping pads is interesting and will get you some interesting results but in the end i always kept using the stock pads.

F pads get you more bass and mids and eat some treble. If they ate a little less treble i'd like them on my RS2e because the overall sound change is enjoyable. For my ears they feel uncomfortable, but bearable.

S pads are about the same as F with even lesser treble but more comfortable to my ears.

Hard to say much about the L pads as all my Grados came with Ls. I like them a lot, i don't mind them on my ears. I haven't tried the Ls on my only non-L Grado, the White, yet.

The G pads give you an airy hollow feeling to the sound. Soundstage will be widened but things feel less direct. You have to crank up your amp more to get to the same volume. They are very comfortable and kinda hover over your ears.


Honorable mentions:

Geekria "donut" pads: Nice on the SR60e. Very soft to the ears and have a positive effect to its sound. Might also work well on the SR80e which someone mentioned here.
Geekria "L copy": Not the same as the Grado Ls, sound a little more congested than those.
I also tried the Geekria "G copy" but they had no favourable effect on my L Grados.


----------



## Stevko

the postservice found my packet with the 325 Gold.
hope they arrive soon.


----------



## funkymartyn

G33dubz said:


> Hey, so i did the quarter mod on my sr80s and now the highs are too piercing. I was thinking if i made the hole just a bit bigger that the lows and mids would be less shy. Any thoughts?


Hi  do you mean you did the mod on the senn yellow pads ?   If yes.  Then you only need to do small hole , which goes onto the ear cups. Leaving the original hole touching your ears.  Most people like this on the sr60, sr80, range.  But if you're not sure then reverse it back, having the original hole onto the ear cups and your cut hole touching your ears .


----------



## Luckyleo

Hello Leo,

I've just finished another batch of earpads, aluminum parts and leather headbands. It'll all be available in the store within the next 15 minutes or so. 
More aluminum sets will be also available next week!
https://www.shipibo.audio/

Everything that you need for the installation will be inside the parcel, including an instruction manual and an allen key needed to operate the screws!
Here's a digital version of the manual, you can have a look before the purchase (you need to click the PDF symbol to open it): https://www.shipibo.audio/aluminum-set-instruction-manual


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I think I have a problem...


----------



## CJG888

...yes, your 225s are still in plastic cups!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

CJG888 said:


> ...yes, your 225s are still in plastic cups!


LOL I'm not sure I'm ready to do any modding


----------



## CJG888

Go on... You can solder, can’t you?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Don't have the equipment and I don't trust my hands. Got a tremor. But what all would be involved?


----------



## CJG888

Step 1: Remove pads and remove cups from gimbals. Carefully de-solder cables from drivers.

Step 2: Remove drivers from plastic cups.

Step 3: Fit drivers in wooden cups.

Step 4: Re-solder cables.

Step 5: Refit cups to gimbals.


----------



## CJG888

You will need a temperature-controlled soldering iron.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Hm. Might be doable, if I can get the parts.

But if it's not impossible I might do a cable mod on my Hemps so they have something less absurdly heavy.


----------



## Gippy (Mar 17, 2021)

paraphernalia said:


> Geekria "L copy": Not the same as the Grado Ls, sound a little more congested than those.



Interesting. I thought the exact opposite due to the Geekria L being very slightly larger and more comfortable.



paraphernalia said:


> In my experience swapping pads is interesting and will get you some interesting results but in the end i always kept using the stock pads.



I think it's more likely to swap pads if you compare and do it the moment you get them, instead of getting used to the stock sound. I've been on the G pads for so long, starting with my SR225i, that going to any other pad just seems like a total collapse in the soundstage width.


----------



## CJG888

IMHO, the fatter Grado cables sound pretty good, though. I left mine on.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

CJG888 said:


> IMHO, the fatter Grado cables sound pretty good, though. I left mine on.


Cables are cables, they ain't gonna sound any different unless you're just using something so low quality the signal gets interrupted. I guarantee you a cable mod on the Hemp would not change the sound remotely as long as it's done right.


----------



## paraphernalia (Mar 17, 2021)

SomeGuyDude said:


> Cables are cables, they ain't gonna sound any different unless you're just using something so low quality the signal gets interrupted. I guarantee you a cable mod on the Hemp would not change the sound remotely as long as it's done right.



That's just not true. Different cables can (and often do) sound different. If you don't want to "believe" in that then fine. Maybe you are blessed enough to no hear those differences. It's probably a reason to be happy, saves you a lot of time and money 

Especially if you have to solder the new cables i would be very careful with that as you can't just switch them afterwards. If at all solder a socket into the headphones so you can try different cables.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

paraphernalia said:


> That's just not true. Different cables can (and often do) sound different. If you don't want to "believe" in that then fine. Maybe you are blessed enough to no hear those differences. It's probably a reason to be happy, saves you a lot of time and money
> 
> Especially if you have to solder the new cables i would be very careful with that as you can't just switch them afterwards. If at all solder a socket into the headphones so you can try different cables.


Cables having any real change in the sound is like burn-in and MQA. You'll find that the people who insist that it works are people who have money tied up in it. Placebo is a wild thing. 

Swapping pads will have a real change on the sound, far far more than cables.


----------



## paraphernalia (Mar 17, 2021)

SomeGuyDude said:


> Cables having any real change in the sound is like burn-in and MQA. You'll find that the people who insist that it works are people who have money tied up in it. Placebo is a wild thing.
> 
> Swapping pads will have a real change on the sound, far far more than cables.



You are wrong. If i had a set of different cables and i got used to their sound i would be able to tell which cable is which just by listening to them. This also goes for *shock horror* digital cables.

What is true is that you can get used to any sound profile of a headphone or amp or cables. After a while you will be happy with what you have.

But let's not start #cablegate here, you don't hear a difference between cables and i kinda envy you for that.

I agree that swapping pads often changes the sound in a drastic way. More than most cables. It's more subtle for cables. But it's there.


----------



## YtseJamer (Mar 17, 2021)

SomeGuyDude said:


> Cables having any real change in the sound is like burn-in and MQA. You'll find that the people who insist that it works are people who have money tied up in it. Placebo is a wild thing.
> 
> Swapping pads will have a real change on the sound, far far more than cables.



+1

This:

Heaphones/Speakers
Amp
DAC
Earpads/tubes  (Earpads could also be number 3 with some brands)
A good bottle of Scotch instead of the cable kool-aid 🥃
I think some of you guys should read this article: https://www.audioholics.com/room-acoustics/mind-over-music


----------



## paraphernalia (Mar 17, 2021)

So if i have two cables and i switch back and forth and one has more bass it's all in my mind, consistently?

And what is wrong with MQA? That's just a kind of zipped hires-file? You don't believe in hires files either? (I have no MQA hardware)

And if my Grado White sounded muffled when i got it and i let it burn in for 24 hours (without listening to it) and the next day it sounds notably better that's make believe? All the people who say burn-in works are morons? Even Grado themselves say a burn-in time of 50 hours is advisable.


----------



## YtseJamer

SomeGuyDude said:


> I think I have a problem...



Congrats 

Can you do me a favor and try the Hemp pads on the 225e?


----------



## CJG888

paraphernalia said:


> So if i have two cables and i switch back and forth and one has more bass it's all in my mind, consistently?
> 
> And what is wrong with MQA? That's just a kind of zipped hires-file? You don't believe in hires files either? (I have no MQA hardware)
> 
> And if my Grado White sounded muffled when i got it and i let it burn in for 24 hours (without listening to it) and the next day it sounds notably better that's make believe? All the people who say burn-in works are morons? Even Grado themselves say a burn-in time of 50 hours is advisable.



I’m sceptical about burning-in cables.

Headphone drivers, however, are mechanical systems with moving parts. The elasticity/flexibility of driver suspension will change with repeated use (and changes in temperature). These changes may be small, but they are real...


----------



## paraphernalia

CJG888 said:


> I’m sceptical about burning-in cables.
> 
> Headphone drivers, however, are mechanical systems with moving parts. The elasticity/flexibility of driver suspension will change with repeated use (and changes in temperature). These changes may be small, but they are real...



Yeah i wouldn't insist that burning in cables makes a whole lot of difference. But different cables sound different, some sound more different than others but there is often a noticable difference in bass and treble. That's also why i wouldn't want to change the original cables of a Grado because the guys tuned them with these exact cables in mind.


----------



## CJG888

I agree.

They have a specific impedance and (critically) capacitance. Changing those parameters, however slightly, will change the sound.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Mar 17, 2021)

_(apologies, no more arguing)_


----------



## SomeGuyDude

YtseJamer said:


> Congrats
> 
> Can you do me a favor and try the Hemp pads on the 225e?


I also snagged those Geekria flats because I was curious (the ones with the hole but no bowl shape). Impressions incoming once I swap 'em all aroudn.


----------



## Gippy

SomeGuyDude said:


> OMG digital cables sounding different... what is happening on this board...



Well, yes, it does.

I wrote a detailed review about how my Topping D90 DAC behaves with USB cables. This was certainly not placebo. This was audible noise when nothing was playing, and after audio was sent. That's why I switched to an optical cable. As for Grado's cables, I can force static on my SR225i by placing my cellphone on top of its 4-conductor cable and enabling mobile hotspot tethering. It emits enough interference for me to hear it. This doesn't happen on my GS3000e. Whether it's because it uses the 12-conductor cable or I have it balanced, who knows. What I do know is that it works.

I don't subscribe to the 4-digit ultra-expensive cable nonsense that promises increased clarity, but I think spending smartly to eliminate noise for good is worthwhile.


----------



## YtseJamer

I think we should stop these discussions about the cables.  It's always ending in a blood bath..


----------



## paraphernalia

YtseJamer said:


> I think we should stop these discussions about the cables.  It's always ending in a blood bath..



No, we can be better than this.

You know i recently got a 50 bucks optical cable for my TV / Soundbar / Subwoofer. I hear optical cables are prone to jitter. And the cable i had before was not glass but plastic fibers. Well the new one was glass and had more fibers. The difference was surprising. I hadn't really expected much but i had to readjust the treble and bass of the sound system because i suddenly had more bass and treble. When i had gotten back to a level i found enjoyable i noticed i had gotten better dynamic. Shots and bangs and whatnot in movies made me startle which had hardly ever happened before.

It's ok if you say the sound just changed and it doesn't have to be for the better. But many cables do change the sound.

I have similar experiences with USB cables. It's not always night and day but there can be differences. But i will really stop now. Everyone who is interested in this topic can contact me or try himself or ignore this.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Agreed. I won't stir the pot anymore on cables/pads/whatever. The point of this thread is to gush about the headphones, not pick fights. That's on me, and apologies to all. Honestly. 

SO ANYWAY, here's what happened when I tried the Hemp, sr225e, and sr80 with the F-Cush, L-Cush, and Geekria "comfort" pads. I didn't use the s-cush because ew no. 

*Geekria w/ Hemp*: Softened, less immediate. More comfortable for sure, but the bass went up in a sort of "poofy" way (if you'll forgive the technical term). The overall sound is relaxed but less engaging. I think the occlusion of the speaker due to the opening being a smaller diameter it funnels the bass more, causing that bloomy effect. 

*Geekria w/ SR80*: Oh baby. Opening the middle up brought them some extra energy compared to the all-over pad and I am a big fan this time. For under $100 this is absolutely stellar. I cannot find any faults in these at this price point. Honestly this just makes me want to get louder and louer and louder.

*Geekria w/ SR225e*: And here we see the opposite effect! Going with the flats here brought some extra bass out and tamed the treble energy. Similar effect to what happened on the Hemp. I think if you're someone who listens to music at a high volume or has a fondness for anything with digital production, this is a winning combo. 

*F-Cush w/ SR80*: Once again, the added treble energy helps out, but the low end is still pretty damn good. If I had to recommend the SR80, though, I'd say to stick with the Geekria. There's a loss of fullness and (to my ears) the SR80 doesn't have the raw finesse so it isn't quite as fun.

*F-Cush w/ SR225e:* This is VERY intriguing. The sr225e has a bit of a "delicate" sound by default and that is ALL gone here. This combo is in your face, damn near aggressive about it (and I mean that in a good way). The bass is more potent, mids feel more alive. This would be my preferred pad on these just going off of the sound. This does come at the expense of the airspace effect, but that's just for personal preferences.

*L-Cush w/ Hemp*: No thank you. Far too polite. Bass is pulled back, the "oomph" is gone. That's all I got to say.

*L-Cush w/ sr80*: Everything feels so distant. There's a ton of space, but it really does sound like I'm listening to the sr80 "at a distance." I think for people who aren't a big fan of bass but want a cost effective "Grado sound," this would be the one to do. The issue here is that the sr80 isn't nearly as smooth across the spectrum so having all the extra mid/treble energy makes the music harder to listen to. For me.

I was worried I just didn't like the 225 pads, but I put them back on the 225e and I think they work on that model. The 225e is a more refined headphone than the 80 so it benefits from pulling back and letting the higher frequencies breathe.

For overall ranking, taking everything into account like price and the general character of the headphone, and just my PERSONAL feelings:

Hemp w/ F (by far)
sr80 w/ Geekria (budget king)
sr225e w/ F
sr225e w/ L
Hemp w/ Geekria (to sacrifice some sound for comfort)
sr80 w/ F
sr225e w/ Geekria
sr80 w/ L
Hemp w/ L (it doesn't "sound worst" but you lose what makes the Hemp what it is)

Songs used:
_Chevelle - Piistol Star
RATM - Bulls on Parade
Queens of the Stone Age - No One Knows
Nirvana - Lake of Fire
Deftones - Digital Bath_

It's funny that the Hemp is both the winner, the dead center, AND the loser, but I think that's because the Hemp with stock is just so ridiculously good that spoiling its sound hurts my soul a little bit. I would wager for a lot of people the Hemp w/ Geekria might be their number one. It's definitely mega comfy and pretty damn excellent, it just doesn't have that "punch in the face" quality that makes the Hemp so damn good, to me. Meanwhile the sr225E seemed to do all right with everything, depending on what you want, and the sr80 is just a total "yes get these and get them for everyone you know" with the Geekria pads.


----------



## Damien Grief

Has anyone here tried the shipibo.audio pads on any of their Grados? Curious how they sound and if they're worth the $60+shipping. Was considering grabbing a pair and trying them on both my PS500e and Hemps.


----------



## paraphernalia

Damien Grief said:


> Has anyone here tried the shipibo.audio pads on any of their Grados? Curious how they sound and if they're worth the $60+shipping. Was considering grabbing a pair and trying them on both my PS500e and Hemps.



I have them and tried them on the RS2e, PS500e and SR325e.

They eat a lot of treble so imho they are not great for the PS. They are ok on the other two but in the end they add too much veil to the sound for my liking.


----------



## Damien Grief

paraphernalia said:


> I have them and tried them on the RS2e, PS500e and SR325e.
> 
> They eat a lot of treble so imho they are not great for the PS. They are ok on the other two but in the end they add too much veil to the sound for my liking.



Ah that's a shame. Was hoping to find a nice premium pad that works well with at least the Hemp. I love the sound of the flats it comes with, though.


----------



## YtseJamer (Mar 17, 2021)

SomeGuyDude said:


> Agreed. I won't stir the pot anymore on cables/pads/whatever. The point of this thread is to gush about the headphones, not pick fights. That's on me, and apologies to all. Honestly.
> 
> SO ANYWAY, here's what happened when I tried the Hemp, sr225e, and sr80 with the F-Cush, L-Cush, and Geekria "comfort" pads. I didn't use the s-cush because ew no.
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks for your feedback


----------



## CJG888

I can back this up! I switched from a cheap plastic Toslink cable to a Lifatec glass cable (xDuoo X10T-ii to Chord Mojo). The difference was very obvious.


----------



## paraphernalia

Damien Grief said:


> Has anyone here tried the shipibo.audio pads on any of their Grados? Curious how they sound and if they're worth the $60+shipping. Was considering grabbing a pair and trying them on both my PS500e and Hemps.



BTW i just did a quick test of the Shipibo pads and F pads on my Grados. Their effect is very similar. They add a certain kind of veil and add some mids and bass. Quite calm and interesting on the RS2e but really not that great for the PS500e.


----------



## Damien Grief

paraphernalia said:


> BTW i just did a quick test of the Shipibo pads and F pads on my Grados. Their effect is very similar. They add a certain kind of veil and add some mids and bass. Quite calm and interesting on the RS2e but really not that great for the PS500e.



Interesting. Part of why I like the Hemps so much though is they're more detailed than the PS500e and SR line. Would hate to lose that with a pad change.


----------



## elira

Damien Grief said:


> Interesting. Part of why I like the Hemps so much though is they're more detailed than the PS500e and SR line. Would hate to lose that with a pad change.


Pad changes are 100% reversible.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Damien Grief said:


> Interesting. Part of why I like the Hemps so much though is they're more detailed than the PS500e and SR line. Would hate to lose that with a pad change.


Like the other poster said, if you're not too upset by the cost of them, pad swapping is the most hassle-free way to play with the sound.


----------



## Damien Grief

elira said:


> Pad changes are 100% reversible.



Sure. Just don't want to spend $60+ without hearing others impressions of them first if possible.



SomeGuyDude said:


> Like the other poster said, if you're not too upset by the cost of them, pad swapping is the most hassle-free way to play with the sound.



True. We'll see. Now that I've gotten used to the Hemp's sound, I might try pad swapping with the other existing pads I have again.


----------



## BobG55

Reacquired two Grado headphones which I never should have sold in the first place.  The first one is the magnificient sounding GS1000i, IMHO & for my personal taste, one of the best headphone ever assembled by Grado.  The other is the GS3000e.  At the time I decided to sell the latter, I was obsessed with the idea of owning the PS2000e.  In order to get the PS2000e I had to sacrifice the headphone in my collection that would bring me the most money in return.  The other problem was, due to my obsession, I wanted the PS2000e “yesterday” as the expression goes.  After being somewhat disappointed by the sound signature of Grado’s flagship headphone, I began yearning for my GS3000e back.  But this time I waited patiently until I could afford a used pair which were delivered to my door today.  I’m presently enjoying them as I write these lines.  I spent the past several days with the GS1000i reveling in their sound excellence also.  If anyone reading this would like me to compare the two, the only thing that comes to mind is the following : GS1000i is more analytical and the GS3000e as a “fuller” sound for lack of a better term.  Both have good instrument separation.  The GS1000i is slightly more “approximate”, the GS3000e, slightly less with a bit more depth.  But they are both equally excellent in my book.  I hope to never again let my obsessiveness lure me into thinking there’s something better because unless I can afford an Abyss Phi, I won’t find much better than these.  I’ve owned the Utopia in the past and prefer these two Grado models.  At my age I’m also finding it harder to climb out of the rabbit hole. 😉


----------



## Pirastro (Mar 17, 2021)

listening to Ryan Adams' _Heartbreaker (_streaming qobuz_)_ right now on Hemps and just have to say how much it just sounds like I'm right there in the studio.  Voice is perfectly center and vibrantly present with guitar with such a tactile articulation.  Drums have an impact that is so real but not fatiguing in any way.  I have to say that these are the most un hi-fi sounding headphones - just totally organic.  A/B'd vs my former fav Beyer t1 and in many ways the t1's are technically superior (just more resolution, detail, transparency), but just less enjoyable.  Hemps the best 420 I've spent.  Cheers.


----------



## joseph69

BobG55 said:


> Reacquired two Grado headphones which I never should have sold in the first place.  The first one is the magnificient sounding GS1000i, IMHO & for my personal taste, one of the best headphone ever assembled by Grado.  The other is the GS3000e.  At the time I decided to sell the latter, I was obsessed with the idea of owning the PS2000e.  In order to get the PS2000e I had to sacrifice the headphone in my collection that would bring me the most money in return.  The other problem was, due to my obsession, I wanted the PS2000e “yesterday” as the expression goes.  After being somewhat disappointed by the sound signature of Grado’s flagship headphone, I began yearning for my GS3000e back.  But this time I waited patiently until I could afford a used pair which were delivered to my door today.  I’m presently enjoying them as I write these lines.  I spent the past several days with the GS1000i reveling in their sound excellence also.  If anyone reading this would like me to compare the two, the only thing that comes to mind is the following : GS1000i is more analytical and the GS3000e as a “fuller” sound for lack of a better term.  Both have good instrument separation.  The GS1000i is slightly more “approximate”, the GS3000e, slightly less with a bit more depth.  But they are both equally excellent in my book.  I hope to never again let my obsessiveness lure me into thinking there’s something better because unless I can afford an Abyss Phi, I won’t find much better than these.  I’ve owned the Utopia in the past and prefer these two Grado models.  At my age I’m also finding it harder to climb out of the rabbit hole. 😉


Glad to hear you now once again have what is best for you. Enjoy!


----------



## BobG55

joseph69 said:


> Glad to hear you now once again have what is best for you. Enjoy!


Thank you Joseph.  I know that it appears to be your philosophy also.


----------



## joseph69

paraphernalia said:


> That's just not true. *Different cables can (and often do) sound different. *If you don't want to "believe" in that then fine. Maybe you are blessed enough to no hear those differences. It's probably a reason to be happy, saves you a lot of time and money


100%


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Pirastro said:


> listening to Ryan Adams' _Heartbreaker (_streaming qobuz_)_ right now on Hemps and just have to say how much it just sounds like I'm right there in the studio.  Voice is perfectly center and vibrantly present with guitar with such a tactile articulation.  Drums have an impact that is so real but not fatiguing in any way.  I have to say that these are the most un hi-fi sounding headphones - just totally organic.  A/B'd vs my former fav Beyer t1 and in many ways the t1's are technically superior (just more resolution, detail, transparency), but just less enjoyable.  Hemps the best 420 I've spent.  Cheers.


This is the exact feeling I get, too. Some headphones make you feel like you're in a big symphony hall, some make you feel like you're up front in a small venue. I vastly prefer the latter and the Hemp delivers. When I'm at a show, I'm right by the stage and the amps. I want there to be a physicality to the instruments.


----------



## Stevko

Ordered some DT 1770 🤠
Many says theyr are forward like Grado


----------



## rasmushorn (Mar 18, 2021)

Stevko said:


> Ordered some DT 1770 🤠
> Many says theyr are forward like Grado


DT1770 goes very well together with Grados - but are different in many ways. I enjoy switching between them when I need a closed headphone and when open ones are OK. And there is no adjustment time needed. I can appreciate the sound of either right away.


----------



## Pirastro (Mar 18, 2021)

Stevko said:


> Ordered some DT 1770 🤠
> Many says theyr are forward like Grado


Beyers are really nothing like Grados.  Antiseptic German precision vs  American _Soul_ .  That being said, I greatly prefer my t1s with well recorded Classical.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I had the DT177x for a bit and would 100% pick them up again for just that reason. They're a great complement.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Pirastro said:


> Beyers are really nothing like Grados.  Antiseptic German precision vs  American _Soul_ .


Agreed fully. But that's part of why Beyer is awesome and why I think they fit together. Both ARE quite "aggressive" but in very different ways. One is a V-shaped full sized closed-back that almost blankets you with the sound, the other a more neutral-sounding on ear open that feels spacious but up close. They make a good pairing because, while both sounding enjoyable for similar reasons, neither one is stepping on the others' toes.


----------



## Stevko

I like both 🤪
But i sold my amiron. Too boooring.
hope DT 1770 is more in your face.

this guy say so:


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Can't speak in the DT1770 per se, but the 177X was definitely a "turn the volume up higher and higher" kinda headphone.


----------



## CJG888

Pirastro said:


> Beyers are really nothing like Grados.  Antiseptic German precision vs  American _Soul_ .  That being said, I greatly prefer my t1s with well recorded Classical.


911 versus Corvette...

Both have their merits.


----------



## frozenOx

After modding my DT770s with a detachable cable and adding Dekoni Velours/Hybrid pads I ended up keeping them and the Grado Hemps and let the Sennheisers go to family/friends. I quite like the 770s after a pad swap, it increases the distance between the ear and the driver and you can either get a better seal (leather pads) or reduce the bass(velour + increase driver distance). Reducing the bass makes them much less V shaped. 

Sennheisers seemed like a middle ground between the beyers and the grados and I could never get the clamp to where I liked it, well after I had bought them too. Compared to the beyers and Grado Hemps the bass was awful (58X, 6XX, and I owned 580s a long time ago), soundstage was close but without the dynamics of the Hemp. Hemp and Beyers both sound great with all the genres I like, whereas the Sennheiers seemed run of the mill with metal, and distorted with bassy music. Much more amp dependent too with the 6XX. Just seemed like a niche headphone compared to my other stuff, which to some is either a boon or a negative. For me, that's a negative.

So, Beyers and Hemps for me. Mind you I am not a fan of the DT770 with the stock pads at all for whatever reason. Some say the stock are the only ones that sound good. Unlike the SEnnheisers or Grados, a pad swap didn't completely alter the mids for me. The mids are masked by bass/treble, I think people pad swapping are just finally hearing them with the beyers and they prefer the fun V shape instead.


----------



## Pirastro

Stevko said:


> I like both 🤪
> But i sold my amiron. Too boooring.
> hope DT 1770 is more in your face.
> 
> this guy say so:



Get really annoyed when people refer to Zeo...the dude has sh%# for ears.


----------



## Stevko

Not always.but sometimes he is lost in space 😛


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Pirastro said:


> Get really annoyed when people refer to Zeo...the dude has sh%# for ears.


He's obviously really enthusiastic and passionate about the hobby but he's an absolutely F-tier "reviewer". Videos are way too goddam long, he spends most of it rambling, barely says anything terribly informative, most of it is just kinda going on about his opinion, and I don't believe he's any good at giving an effective assessment of how something sounds. 

Being a good reviewer isn't about having "the right opinion." Some of the best critics have had the worst takes. It's about being able to incisively recognize what you're experiencing from the product and relate it to your audience. A good reviewer will have you 100% disagreeing with them and going "yeah but that thing you talked about there is what I like about it." A bad reviewer has you going "what that's not what it's like at all." A good reviewer might give a headphone a bad review because it's really bassy or the soundstage is small or the clamp is too tight and someone goes "that's exactly what I'm looking for." A bad reviewer really likes that headphone so they say "it sounds really neutral and natural, the soundstage is plenty big, and it's secure without being tight" and someone who likes the product goes "wow okay I love these headphones but that's not what they're like at all."

That's why Z and so many like him annoy me. Not because their opinions are right or wrong, but because they're _completely unreliable_ when it comes to having a clue what it's gonna sound like. Tyll was amazing at that. Even if you disagreed with him, you knew what you were getting from a headphone from his reviews.


----------



## TooFrank

SomeGuyDude said:


> Agreed. I won't stir the pot anymore on cables/pads/whatever. The point of this thread is to gush about the headphones, not pick fights. That's on me, and apologies to all. Honestly.
> 
> SO ANYWAY, here's what happened when I tried the Hemp, sr225e, and sr80 with the F-Cush, L-Cush, and Geekria "comfort" pads. I didn't use the s-cush because ew no.
> 
> ...


FWIW: I completely agree with the SR80 + L Geekria = super combo and for the Hemps, the stock pads are just the best...


----------



## YtseJamer

Interesting new video by Steve Guttenberg


----------



## paraphernalia

*Marketing called!*

We can only keep two of the current SR models!
Which ones should we keep?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

SomeGuyDude said:


> He's obviously really enthusiastic and passionate about the hobby but he's an absolutely F-tier "reviewer". Videos are way too goddam long, he spends most of it rambling, barely says anything terribly informative, most of it is just kinda going on about his opinion, and I don't believe he's any good at giving an effective assessment of how something sounds.
> 
> Being a good reviewer isn't about having "the right opinion." Some of the best critics have had the worst takes. It's about being able to incisively recognize what you're experiencing from the product and relate it to your audience. A good reviewer will have you 100% disagreeing with them and going "yeah but that thing you talked about there is what I like about it." A bad reviewer has you going "what that's not what it's like at all." A good reviewer might give a headphone a bad review because it's really bassy or the soundstage is small or the clamp is too tight and someone goes "that's exactly what I'm looking for." A bad reviewer really likes that headphone so they say "it sounds really neutral and natural, the soundstage is plenty big, and it's secure without being tight" and someone who likes the product goes "wow okay I love these headphones but that's not what they're like at all."
> 
> That's why Z and so many like him annoy me. Not because their opinions are right or wrong, but because they're _completely unreliable_ when it comes to having a clue what it's gonna sound like. Tyll was amazing at that. Even if you disagreed with him, you knew what you were getting from a headphone from his reviews.


PREACH!!!!!!

A good reviewer shouldn't show their hand too much about their tastes. They should reveal facts about the thing they're reviewing.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

paraphernalia said:


> *Marketing called!*
> 
> We can only keep two of the current SR models!
> Which ones should we keep?


80e and 325e.


----------



## kmhaynes

BobG55 said:


> I’ve owned the Utopia in the past and prefer these two Grado models.  [GS100oi & GS3000e]


Caught this line at the bottom of your post.  Wow, that says a lot!  There's no way I could ever afford the Utopia, but the Clear is a "maybe" affordable for me.  

*Does anyone have any experience with a higher line Grado (I have the RS2e) compared to the Focal Clear?  *

With the new "MG" magnesium driver Clear, I'm thinking we might start seeing the older Clear on some significant discounts, maybe?


----------



## kmhaynes

YtseJamer said:


> Interesting new video by Steve Guttenberg



Steve's comments have everything to do with current "cancel culture."  'Nuf said.  Back to Grado Headphones!


----------



## elvergun

paraphernalia said:


> *Marketing called!*
> 
> We can only keep two of the current SR models!
> Which ones should we keep?



This one...


----------



## gimmeheadroom

CJG888 said:


> I agree.
> 
> They have a specific impedance and (critically) capacitance. Changing those parameters, however slightly, will change the sound.


In general I think cables don't have sound unless they're defective.

But one good example of where cable changes the sound is the HD 25 because the stock cable is (or was until 2021) steel.

Yeah, steel. I measured the capacitance and resistance on a pair as I was reterminating. And both sides of the cable weren't even the same. The cables are meant for DJ use and tensile strength is more important than sound quality although that little pair of cans can scale to amazing heights.

Using normal copper cable is likely to result in an audible difference for the better. But it goes back to what I said, it is only better because the stock steel cables are defective


----------



## gimmeheadroom

YtseJamer said:


> I think we should stop these discussions about the cables.  It's always ending in a blood bath..


I'm selling all my snake oil futures


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Stevko said:


> Ordered some DT 1770 🤠
> Many says theyr are forward like Grado


They're not. They're a pretty nice all around pair of headphones without any glaring imbalance in the signature.


----------



## Bernard23

paraphernalia said:


> That's just not true. Different cables can (and often do) sound different. If you don't want to "believe" in that then fine. Maybe you are blessed enough to no hear those differences. It's probably a reason to be happy, saves you a lot of time and money
> 
> Especially if you have to solder the new cables i would be very careful with that as you can't just switch them afterwards. If at all solder a socket into the headphones so you can try different cables.


I don't wish to stir, only to be a pedant! disclosure: I work for a national metrology lab, and we worry about stuff like this a lot. Logically, if you can hear it, you *should* be able to measure it. Fundamentally, measurement differences have to be consistent and repeatable by independent testers for the data to be valid and true. Measurement involves the use of both hardware devices and physcho-acoustics. 

If we cannot measure any differences, then there are two possibilities: it's not "real" (though we can try to measure physcho-acoustics - you would be very surprised who our clients have been over the years, but it's typically a much higher uncertainty compared to lab physical measurements), or that the measurement device is not sensitive enough. In my experience, it's never been a sufficiently critical social problem that ever warranted much research beyond the phsychological elements, and again in my experience, the latter are massively unreliable compared to hardware. As a bit of context, whether you coil your analogue cables or keep them straight are testing the EM limits of detection of commercial labs. Now pad rolling....

Happy listening!


----------



## Bernard23

Continuing the theme of brain induced euphoria... anyone else notice that when you crank the 325e and the Hemp (maybe others too) that the treble gets smoother? maybe we're adjusted to high frequency high SPL to sound harsh? Either way, no other phones I've heard behave this way. Maybe it's my age.....


----------



## Gippy

kmhaynes said:


> Steve's comments have everything to do with current "cancel culture."  'Nuf said.  Back to Grado Headphones!


The snarky comment that relates to Grado that's most annoying is "anyone who likes Grado must have hearing damage", and this is is said in a demeaning manner, as though people with normal hearing can't enjoy them.


----------



## BobG55

kmhaynes said:


> Caught this line at the bottom of your post.  Wow, that says a lot!  There's no way I could ever afford the Utopia, but the Clear is a "maybe" affordable for me.
> 
> *Does anyone have any experience with a higher line Grado (I have the RS2e) compared to the Focal Clear?  *
> 
> With the new "MG" magnesium driver Clear, I'm thinking we might start seeing the older Clear on some significant discounts, maybe?


I can’t afford the more expensive audid items eithe.  I would sell a few headphones along with my amp, sometimes and then put the balance on credit which usually worked to about half the sales price of the expensive item.  I would then pay it off as quickly as possible w/ monthly payments.  I


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Mar 18, 2021)

kmhaynes said:


> Steve's comments have everything to do with current "cancel culture."  'Nuf said.  Back to Grado Headphones!


I had to watch the video twice to see if I was missing something, because no the **** it does not LMAO. This is about toxicity in comments and social media, something YouTube has had a hard time with for ages. He's talking about ignorant know-it-alls who pick fights on the internet and who act like experts because they read some stuff online versus people with hands-on experience. There is absolutely nothing about "cancel culture" in this, and the only kind of person who would bring that up is someone with a political axe to grind, which *does not have a place in a thread about headphones*. So let's move on.


----------



## Heyyoudvd (Mar 18, 2021)

Neat, ZayaReviews just added a whole bunch of Grados to their database.

https://www.zayareviews.com/

I recommend the Grado crowd here add some reviews/ratings over there. That site is looking promising for the headphone world.


(*Note:* I have no association to that website. I just really like the design and the fact that it was built to be like the RottenTomatoes for headphones. And their database had virtually no Grados since the site is brand new, so I messaged the guy and he just added about half the Grado lineup. This is looking like it could end up being a great headphone resource.)


----------



## funkymartyn

Heyyoudvd said:


> Neat, ZayaReviews just added a whole bunch of Grados to their database.
> 
> https://www.zayareviews.com/
> 
> ...


Had a quick look , can see about 8 grado. But not much info yet . Looks like you can add your own reviews to the headphones .


----------



## SomeGuyDude

funkymartyn said:


> Had a quick look , can see about 8 grado. But not much info yet . Looks like you can add your own reviews to the headphones .


That's the idea. It's a crowdsourced database of reviews.


----------



## Pirastro

Heyyoudvd said:


> Neat, ZayaReviews just added a whole bunch of Grados to their database.
> 
> https://www.zayareviews.com/
> 
> ...


Never heard of zayareviews, but looking at it for like 30 seconds leads me to believe that it's a garbage website.  Seriously people, rankings like this are absolutely meaningless and arbitrary.  Definite thumbs down.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Pirastro said:


> Never heard of zayareviews, but looking at it for like 30 seconds leads me to believe that it's a garbage website.  Seriously people, rankings like this are absolutely meaningless and arbitrary.  Definite thumbs down.



The site just came into existence a few weeks ago I believe, so it’ll take a bit of time before each headphone gathers enough reviews to show a representative score.

Imagine if RottenTomatoes or MetaCritic had 5 review for each movie. The scores wouldn’t mean much. When the sample size is too small, the overall score isn’t reflective of the product. You need a larger sample size before you can really get a feel for the quality of a product.

The reason I like ZayaReviews is because the general design is quite nice and intuitive. It seems like a solid base to build upon. So as he continues to add headphones and as each of those headphones get more user reviews from the audiophile community, I think it could turn into an excellent headphone resource in the coming months. It just needs more reviews and I believe the star system needs to be expanded into multiple categories (ie. tone, technical, value, and overall) rather than just one category. I messaged him with that suggestion in another thread.


----------



## Gippy (Mar 18, 2021)

Heyyoudvd said:


> Imagine if RottenTomatoes or MetaCritic had 5 review for each movie. The scores wouldn’t mean much. When the sample size is too small, the overall score isn’t reflective of the product. You need a larger sample size before you can really get a feel for the quality of a product.


The advantage of a media review site for video or literature is that the barrier of entry is very low. For many people, it's just the cost of the internet connection as they pirate. The barrier to reviewing headphones is much higher because a greater amount of money must be invested. An aggregate site like Zayareviews may be useful for popular entry-level models, but it won't do much for high-end models at all.

We've seen a lot of gatekeeping in the headphone world, with opinions of a select few having drastic effects on the perception (and probably sales) of certain models. Well, at least it's not like the phono cartridge world where there are hundreds of cartridges that cost over $1000 and nobody knows the difference between any of them.


----------



## Gippy

4ourears currently has the PS2000e B-stock on sale for $1995. Interestingly, you can't buy a regular version of it. Is this a sign of the PS2000e being retired soon?


----------



## joseph69

Gippy said:


> 4ourears currently has the PS2000e B-stock on sale for $1995. Interestingly, you can't buy a regular version of it. Is this a sign of the PS2000e being retired soon?


Grado Labs still has the PS2000e for sale, so I'm thinking 4OurEars is only offering the B-stock.


----------



## elira

Gippy said:


> 4ourears currently has the PS2000e B-stock on sale for $1995. Interestingly, you can't buy a regular version of it. Is this a sign of the PS2000e being retired soon?


Or they got a bad batch of cups, so they are selling those as B stock while they get new ones.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Mar 19, 2021)

Heyyoudvd said:


> The site just came into existence a few weeks ago I believe, so it’ll take a bit of time before each headphone gathers enough reviews to show a representative score.
> 
> Imagine if RottenTomatoes or MetaCritic had 5 review for each movie. The scores wouldn’t mean much. When the sample size is too small, the overall score isn’t reflective of the product. You need a larger sample size before you can really get a feel for the quality of a product.
> 
> The reason I like ZayaReviews is because the general design is quite nice and intuitive. It seems like a solid base to build upon. So as he continues to add headphones and as each of those headphones get more user reviews from the audiophile community, I think it could turn into an excellent headphone resource in the coming months. It just needs more reviews and I believe the star system needs to be expanded into multiple categories (ie. tone, technical, value, and overall) rather than just one category. I messaged him with that suggestion in another thread.


Exactly. This site lives and breathes on user input.

Look, I've banged the drum on "quality reviewers" enough in this thread, but I'm also a huge believer in compiled user reviews. If you see a product, see that it's got an average 4 out of 5 score from 150 people, and give a quick skim of what people are saying, that's enormously helpful. You don't need people who are giving deep dives into the products, just quick impressions, because you can stitch together a much clearer picture from all of them put together.

I might disagree that the system needs to be made more complex, because that puts the barrier higher for reviews and would either result in fewer reviews (it's easy to get someone to put in a quick star rating and a paragraph) or a ton more white noise (let's be honest, the wide majority of people can't really assess technicalities). What we need are bigass sample sizes, not trying to grind perfection out of each review. IMO, and this is just my opinion, the conclusion of the review matters more than the minutiae.


----------



## Gippy

elira said:


> Or they got a bad batch of cups, so they are selling those as B stock while they get new ones.



That's interesting considering they don't consider this to be an imperfection. Plus there was the whole "Head-F1" thing with the HF2.


----------



## Luckyleo

GT-220

I have to admit I have skipped most of the 3,000 pages in this thread (have followed the last 100 pages or so). Not sure if there has been a lot of discussion about these.   I love these in-ears much more than the Senn Momentum 2, and other assorted in ear.  In my mind, if you get a good seal these are a tremendous addition to the Grado lineup.  Do you agree that they give us a hint of what a closed back full sized Grado headphone would sound like?


----------



## Stevko

They are home 😍


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Luckyleo said:


> GT-220
> 
> I have to admit I have skipped most of the 3,000 pages in this thread (have followed the last 100 pages or so). Not sure if there has been a lot of discussion about these.   I love these in-ears much more than the Senn Momentum 2, and other assorted in ear.  In my mind, if you get a good seal these are a tremendous addition to the Grado lineup.  Do you agree that they give us a hint of what a closed back full sized Grado headphone would sound like?


TBH I think most of us somewhat "forget" those since they're such a departure in build from the usual! When we think "Grado" we're picturing something really specific, and a sound that feels like it wouldn't lend well to true wireless. Curious what they compare to, sound wise.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Stevko said:


> They are home 😍


Beautiful. You will enjoy them immensely except for when you really need some bass, then just reach for your Hemps.


----------



## Stevko

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Beautiful. You will enjoy them immensely except for when you really need some bass, then just reach for your Hemps.




works great and look good for the age!
are they only produced in 2003?
harder to drive than mine 225E


----------



## peskypesky

SomeGuyDude said:


> I had to watch the video twice to see if I was missing something, because no the **** it does not LMAO. This is about toxicity in comments and social media, something YouTube has had a hard time with for ages. He's talking about ignorant know-it-alls who pick fights on the internet and who act like experts because they read some stuff online versus people with hands-on experience. There is absolutely nothing about "cancel culture" in this, and the only kind of person who would bring that up is someone with a political axe to grind, which *does not have a place in a thread about headphones*. So let's move on.


Agreed.


----------



## peskypesky

Bernard23 said:


> I don't wish to stir, only to be a pedant! disclosure: I work for a national metrology lab, and we worry about stuff like this a lot. Logically, if you can hear it, you *should* be able to measure it. Fundamentally, measurement differences have to be consistent and repeatable by independent testers for the data to be valid and true. Measurement involves the use of both hardware devices and physcho-acoustics.
> 
> If we cannot measure any differences, then there are two possibilities: it's not "real" (though we can try to measure physcho-acoustics - you would be very surprised who our clients have been over the years, but it's typically a much higher uncertainty compared to lab physical measurements), or that the measurement device is not sensitive enough. In my experience, it's never been a sufficiently critical social problem that ever warranted much research beyond the phsychological elements, and again in my experience, the latter are massively unreliable compared to hardware. As a bit of context, whether you coil your analogue cables or keep them straight are testing the EM limits of detection of commercial labs. Now pad rolling....
> 
> Happy listening!


You forget that audiophiles have superhuman hearing, and since your measurement tools are made by humans, they will fail to hear what audiophiles hear.


----------



## paraphernalia

peskypesky said:


> You forget that audiophiles have superhuman hearing, and since your measurement tools are made by humans, they will fail to hear what audiophiles hear.



Do you have so little self-esteem and so little useful things to do that you need to belittle people who do hear a difference of sound in two cables? I mean really, did you see anyone here mock the snake oil callers? Why all the aggression? I just don't get it.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I am so angry at all of you.

In my core.

A fire of rage burns within me.

My browser now has multiple tabs going at any one time looking on eBay, on Craigslist, on Reddit, the for sale forums here, just seeing what kind of deals on hard-to-find Grados there are. In other tabs, reviews and impressions so I can decide which ones specifically to go for. 

This isn't fair. A month ago, I was happy. I liked my Beyers, and Grado was a brand that just sat "over there" that looked really cool but wasn't for me. Now I'm falling irreversibly down the rabbit hole.


----------



## TooFrank

Joaquin Dinero said:


> PREACH!!!!!!
> 
> A good reviewer shouldn't show their hand too much about their tastes. They should reveal facts about the thing they're reviewing.


FWIW: Just a humble opinion: it is all about trust and reliability. A good reviewer for me is someone who is objective with objective fact but subjective whether he/she likes the music/stuff. When I have been familiar with that opinion and taste in general, I can make my judgement in relation to that. Previously I bought music based on a reviewer who absolutely did not share my taste. But what he delivered was genuine.


----------



## funkymartyn (Mar 19, 2021)

SomeGuyDude said:


> I am so angry at all of you.
> 
> In my core.
> 
> ...


Lol.  Know what you're saying...I have 4  Grado.   But always on the look out for a deal.  Ebay .uk , Amazon.  Hard to get here in .uk .  But today I see on ebay UK a set of  Sr325  great price about £135.
 Looks like already gone ...........


----------



## Bytor123

👍 = 57 year old < Grado SR80 < FiiO BTR1 < Apple Music < iPhone XS


----------



## Stevko (Mar 19, 2021)

Payed about  £90 for mine 325😃
Not mint🤪


----------



## SomeGuyDude

funkymartyn said:


> Lol.  Know what you're saying...I have 4  Grado.   But always on the look out for a deal.  Ebay .uk , Amazon.  Hard to get here in .uk .  But today I see on ebay UK a set of  Sr325  great price about £135.
> Looks like already gone ...........


I almost want one from every line. I have a Hemp, so next maybe an SR80e, an RS1/2, one of the GH...


----------



## Stevko

Listening to my goldies now. Sounds pretty good. Worth every penny 👍😁


----------



## SomeGuyDude

This song... this gawdang song on the Hemp...


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

SomeGuyDude said:


> I almost want one from every line. I have a Hemp, so next maybe an SR80e, an RS1/2, one of the GH...



You gotta have a basic Grado, a 60, 80, or 125, for basic stuff like boring work calls and and listening to the radio between boring work calls.

You gotta have all of the limited editions that you can get your hands on because duh limited editions. 

You gotta have at least one 225, 325, RS1, or RS2 variant to save wear and tear on all your limited editions. 

At least one pairing of an old school model and it's current 'e' version so you can wax poetically about how they've evolved. 

And at least one bigger model with native G cushions. 

That's a good start anyway.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Joaquin Dinero said:


> You gotta have a basic Grado, a 60, 80, or 125, for basic stuff like boring work calls and and listening to the radio between boring work calls.
> 
> You gotta have all of the limited editions that you can get your hands on because duh limited editions.
> 
> ...


Going off of this, I'd want the sr80e with Geekria pads for kind of my basic needs. Probably the RS1e on top of that. Then good lord which of the GS models???

GRADO WHY ARE YOU SO DIFFICULT


----------



## paraphernalia

Just listened to it again last night. How good is that SR60e with Geekria donut pads and a Dragonfly black! Smooth and balanced mids and bass with those ear-tickling treble details. If this was the only Grado i could have i would still be satisfied.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

SomeGuyDude said:


> Going off of this, I'd want the sr80e with Geekria pads for kind of my basic needs. Probably the RS1e on top of that. Then good lord which of the GS models???
> 
> GRADO WHY ARE YOU SO DIFFICULT


They do know how to cater to the obsessiveness that pervades this hobby. 😁


----------



## Stevko

paraphernalia said:


> Just listened to it again last night. How good is that SR60e with Geekria donut pads and a Dragonfly black! Smooth and balanced mids and bass with those ear-tickling treble details. If this was the only Grado i could have i would still be satisfied.


Both my Grado Prestige sound very good. Can it be better? A little bit?
A good amp is necessary.
Schiit magni. Cheep and good


----------



## clundbe1

Stevko said:


> Both my Grado Prestige sound very good. Can it be better? A little bit?
> A good amp is necessary.
> Schiit magni. Cheep and good


Just pulled the trigger for Magni 3+ and Loki+. Have to wait for 8th of april for shipping to Norway..


----------



## Stevko

Don’t need EQ with Magni and Grado 😀


----------



## clundbe1

Stevko said:


> Don’t need EQ with Magni and Grado 😀


Sometimes yes. When I use G pads on smaller models, they will need more bass. The GS2ke needs more bass as well.. And for taming the hights on the golden 325.


----------



## Stevko

No, magni kills the highs. Drive my 325 gold on magni without EQ. Sounds fantastic😁😍


----------



## Pirastro

paraphernalia said:


> Just listened to it again last night. How good is that SR60e with Geekria donut pads and a Dragonfly black! Smooth and balanced mids and bass with those ear-tickling treble details. If this was the only Grado i could have i would still be satisfied.


John Grado's favorite "child" is the sr60.  It is the "every man's" Grado, in that it gives you the quintessential Grado sound at a super cheap price - entirely accessible to everyone.  My entry level Grado is the sr125 and it sounds fun and listenable with just about every genre.


----------



## clundbe1

Stevko said:


> No, magni kills the highs. Drive my 325 gold on magni without EQ. Sounds fantastic😁😍


Thats fantastic. Will the Magni ad bass as well?


----------



## Stevko

Bass is there. Has only tried my grado on magni. Think schiit is great with grado. Considering schiit vali or valhalla as a upgrade.


----------



## clundbe1

Stevko said:


> Bass is there. Has only tried my grado on magni. Think schiit is great with grado. Considering schiit vali or valhalla as a upgrade.


Ok. Anyway, the Loki will fix my needs with the GS2ke and when I swap into Gpads on my other Grados.


----------



## coletrain104

Hey, just giving my first post here. Recently went out on a limb and purchased the Hemp, despite not hearing Grados before, and have to say they're fantastic. Really nice for my taste in rock, metalcore, post-hardcore, but also excellent for vocals. They remind me a surprising amount of my Focals (Elear with Elex pads, essentially an Elex without Drop QC worries). They're also beautiful, and the hemp has such an interesting feel to it. 

I am seeking some info though. 2 things. 
1. Has anyone had any positive experience having a replaceable cable done? Bonus points if it is on the Hemp. This headphone is so light and easy to wear, and then they have this fat, heavy, unwieldy cable. Kinda shooting the lightweight aspect down all on its own.
2. I'd love to hear (or see, if you have links) what people thought of the sound with larger bowl-type pads on these. I don't mind it a ton, but there is some discomfort from the on-ear nature


----------



## elvergun

coletrain104 said:


> I am seeking some info though. 2 things.
> 1. Has anyone had any positive experience having a replaceable cable done? Bonus points if it is on the Hemp. This headphone is so light and easy to wear, and then they have this fat, heavy, unwieldy cable. Kinda shooting the lightweight aspect down all on its own.
> 2. I'd love to hear (or see, if you have links) what people thought of the sound with larger bowl-type pads on these. I don't mind it a ton, but there is some discomfort from the on-ear nature



Congratulations!!

1.   Someone replaced the cable on their Hemp and posted pictures in page 2820 (look for post 42,297)

2.   The G pads (bowl-pads) change the signature of a Grado.   You lose a lot of bass, the highs are amplified and the stage becomes wider.   

What is it about the stock pads that you don't like?   Do they scratch your ears or does the headphone clamp cause discomfort?


----------



## coletrain104

elvergun said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> 1.   Someone replaced the cable on their Hemp and posted pictures in page 2820 (look for post 42,297)
> 
> ...


Thanks for pointing to me towards the appropriate post, The size of this thread is slightly intimidating haha.

 As for the pads, its just the scratchiness, slightly irritating, but absolutely not a dealbreaker. I wonder if some of the loss of bass could be changed by adding an outer material (was thinking a colored green and purple tape for the hemp theme, could even make myself a matching paracord cable for maximum dankness). Still maybe not to my tastes, I think I enjoy where the treble is, and the more intimate stage works for my genre choice. Might try it just as a fun project


----------



## elvergun

You might want to try these covers to solve the scratchy problem:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Z2PCFR3/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I use them on my L pads (slightly bigger).   They make a smaller size which might fit the pads that come with the Hemp.

You could also try the following pads:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TGCDHL2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

These are more comfortable (no irritation) and they don't change the signature too much.


----------



## carboncopy

Or just bend the headband till it’s barely pushing against your ear. That should be I think the first step...


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Bernard23 said:


> I don't wish to stir, only to be a pedant! disclosure: I work for a national metrology lab, and we worry about stuff like this a lot. Logically, if you can hear it, you *should* be able to measure it. Fundamentally, measurement differences have to be consistent and repeatable by independent testers for the data to be valid and true. Measurement involves the use of both hardware devices and physcho-acoustics.
> 
> If we cannot measure any differences, then there are two possibilities: it's not "real" (though we can try to measure physcho-acoustics - you would be very surprised who our clients have been over the years, but it's typically a much higher uncertainty compared to lab physical measurements), or that the measurement device is not sensitive enough. In my experience, it's never been a sufficiently critical social problem that ever warranted much research beyond the phsychological elements, and again in my experience, the latter are massively unreliable compared to hardware. As a bit of context, whether you coil your analogue cables or keep them straight are testing the EM limits of detection of commercial labs. Now pad rolling....
> 
> Happy listening!


Yes, if you hear it you should be able to measure it. But if you can't correlate the measurement to what you're hearing I don't think that is a refutation of what is being heard.

Rather, it seems increasingly obvious people do not yet know how to measure what affects sound quality. There is little correlation between current measurements and how good something sounds.


----------



## audiobomber (Mar 21, 2021)

elvergun said:


> You might want to try these covers to solve the scratchy problem:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Z2PCFR3/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I use them on my L pads (slightly bigger).   They make a smaller size which might fit the pads that come with the Hemp.
> ...


My favourite solution on the SR60 is Geekria Comfort pads with the Jarmor covers, as linked above. The pads fit perfectly, sound is improved vs. the various pads I've tried, and they are easily the most comfortable headphones I've ever worn. To install, it's best to remove the pads and mount the covers on the pads, then mount the pads on the cups. There is no sagging or wrinkles, which I believe would  be the case with Hemp pads as well.

I'm not a fan of Grado, or third-party, G pads on my SR60 or GH4. The sound is quite flawed due to excessive sibilance. EQ may help but I don't use EQ and don't want to, with my Grados or Beyerdynamic DT 1990. The GH4 is best as designed; Grado L pads, no Jarmor covers.


----------



## TooFrank

Joaquin Dinero said:


> You gotta have a basic Grado, a 60, 80, or 125, for basic stuff like boring work calls and and listening to the radio between boring work calls.
> 
> You gotta have all of the limited editions that you can get your hands on because duh limited editions.
> 
> ...


+1 that sounds as what @ruthieandjohn almost had completed😁


----------



## Stevko

225E is a good allrounder


----------



## Stevko

I like the chrome look. What model is this?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Stevko said:


> I like the chrome look. What model is this?


Is that a trick question? It says SR325 right in the middle


----------



## Stevko

Yes,but is this 325 is,sold before 325E that came in 2014? Or is it older?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Oh sorry, I have no idea.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

elvergun said:


> You might want to try these covers to solve the scratchy problem:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Z2PCFR3/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I use them on my L pads (slightly bigger).   They make a smaller size which might fit the pads that come with the Hemp.
> ...


I've used the Geekria (and a few others). The Hemp becomes even bassier with them, and that may or may not be what you want. I know the foam on the stock is scratchy but it really is the best.


----------



## mochimashu

J


Stevko said:


> I like the chrome look. What model is this?


it is one of the cosmetic variations of the 325IS


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Someone stop me from getting the GH4. Got a person in my area selling one for $500.


----------



## elvergun

SomeGuyDude said:


> Someone stop me from getting the GH4. Got a person in my area selling one for $500.



Do you really want us to stop you?

Come one, you know you want it.   You can always sell it later if you get a bad case of buyer's remorse.     The price is a little on the high side though.   I'm sure you can find one for around $450 if you wait and look around.   But if the guy is in your area and you can meet in person you might save on paypal and shipping (and you can see if it is in good shape).


----------



## joseph69

Stevko said:


> I like the chrome look. What model is this?


It's a 325is which came in chrome but there was an issue with the chroming, so Grado then started powder coating the 325is in a metallic silver which carried over to the current 325e.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

elvergun said:


> Do you really want us to stop you?
> 
> Come one, you know you want it.   You can always sell it later if you get a bad case of buyer's remorse.     The price is a little on the high side though.   I'm sure you can find one for around $450 if you wait and look around.   But if the guy is in your area and you can meet in person you might save on paypal and shipping (and you can see if it is in good shape).


YOU'RE NOT HELPING.

On the real though, you think that's overpriced? I assumed the whole GH line was pricy.


----------



## audiobomber

SomeGuyDude said:


> YOU'RE NOT HELPING.
> 
> On the real though, you think that's overpriced? I assumed the whole GH line was pricy.


The GH4 MSRP was only about $50 more than the RS2e.


----------



## elvergun

SomeGuyDude said:


> YOU'RE NOT HELPING.
> 
> On the real though, you think that's overpriced? I assumed the whole GH line was pricy.


Well, $500 is not an outrageous price (it is a limited edition), but I've seen them go for around $450.

Here is one that went for cheap:  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sold-grado-gh4-complete-w-box-xtra-pads.952697/


----------



## oryan_dunn

I was looking into the Geekria pads, and it's somewhat difficult to figure out the differences on the pads given the descriptions on Amazon.  They all have SEO style product names that don't do a good job differentiating them apart.  They don't seem to be listed on the Geekria site, nor listed in the GeekriaDirect page on Amazon.  Below are the links along with what I think the names are.  You can let me know if I've got this right.  Also, are there any tests comparing these various pads?

Geekria S: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B012MANFFC
Geekria L: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01B2H4FVY
Geekria G: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0155XZLUU

Geekria F? Quarter Mod S? Weird S? Donut? : https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TGCDHL2
Geekria LL? Weird L? : https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0155XZJ4I
Geekria Weird G? : https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0839KDL1W

I wouldn't mind trying something else on my SR60i as these pads aren't that expensive.  I have the S pads on it now that came on it, I also have a pair of Grado L pads that I swap on at times.  The LL/weird L above look interesting.  Given what others have said, I'm not sure the larger G pads would be for me.

I'm 37, but according to Mimi, my hearing is worse that 95% of people my age, so I probably like a bit more treble, but the SR60i (with either S or L pad), could probably use a bit more bass, not sure if any of the above pads could help with that.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

oryan_dunn said:


> I was looking into the Geekria pads, and it's somewhat difficult to figure out the differences on the pads given the descriptions on Amazon.  They all have SEO style product names that don't do a good job differentiating them apart.  They don't seem to be listed on the Geekria site, nor listed in the GeekriaDirect page on Amazon.  Below are the links along with what I think the names are.  You can let me know if I've got this right.  Also, are there any tests comparing these various pads?
> 
> Geekria S: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B012MANFFC
> Geekria L: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01B2H4FVY
> ...


On the SR60 get the Comfort pads with the hole in the middle. IMO they open the sr80 up beautifully, so I think they should do something similar on the sr60i. They don't kill that beefy "punch", just give a bit of extra top end love.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Well, I've been posting in this thread for a while regarding my will I / won't I desire to pick up a Hemp. My only Grado is an original SR60, which I've always loved but I wanted to upgrade to something higher end that retains the Grado sound.

My initial inclination was an RS2e, but after seeing all the reviews of the Hemp, that became the new frontrunner and I couldn't decide whether to take the plunge.

Today I took the plunge.

Damn, these sound awesome. No regrets here at all. They're like my SR60 but far more refined, a much better low end, and they're physically beautiful. The comfort isn't great, so these aren't wear-all-day headphones, as you need to take a break every little while, but I knew that going in.


While I was at the store, I think the clerk was trying to murder me. I decided to try the Empyreans (Hey, if I have the opportunity to try $3000 headphones, why wouldn't I?) Well, he plugged them into a Chord Hugo 2 and apparently he didn't know how the volume controls worked on that. I got to experience the Hugo 2 at maximum volume. And then he tried to fix it. He was unsuccessful. I got to experience maximum volume not once, but twice. I thought I was going to go deaf...

Before that, I got to try the 99 Classics. Very nice sound. I opted for the Hemp because they're more detailed and I love Grados, but to the average person looking to get into hifi audio, the 99 Classics would be a great buy.

I also got to try out the GH4 and compare them to the Hemp. I definitely preferred the Hemp.


----------



## Stevko

SomeGuyDude said:


> Someone stop me from getting the GH4. Got a person in my area selling one for $500.


Used gear for the right price can always be sold later with no loss 🤪


----------



## Stevko

joseph69 said:


> It's a 325is which came in chrome but there was an issue with the chroming, so Grado then started powder coating the 325is in a metallic silver which carried over to the current 325e.


Thank u. Don’t wanna buy peeling chrome. But other Grados with chorme are a bit expensive for me...
I like chrome 😍


----------



## Stevko

Heyyoudvd said:


> Well, I've been posting in this thread for a while regarding my will I / won't I desire to pick up a Hemp. My only Grado is an original SR60, which I've always loved but I wanted to upgrade to something higher end that retains the Grado sound.
> 
> My initial inclination was an RS2e, but after seeing all the reviews of the Hemp, that became the new frontrunner and I couldn't decide whether to take the plunge.
> 
> ...


Returned my 99 classic the day after I recived them. Too dark and poir quality. Loose cup one one side. Dealer sent me a pair of 225 instead. Now I have buyed grado number 2.


----------



## Stevko (Mar 21, 2021)

oryan_dunn said:


> I was looking into the Geekria pads, and it's somewhat difficult to figure out the differences on the pads given the descriptions on Amazon.  They all have SEO style product names that don't do a good job differentiating them apart.  They don't seem to be listed on the Geekria site, nor listed in the GeekriaDirect page on Amazon.  Below are the links along with what I think the names are.  You can let me know if I've got this right.  Also, are there any tests comparing these various pads?
> 
> Geekria S: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B012MANFFC
> Geekria L: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01B2H4FVY
> ...


Can’t hear any any annoying treble on my grados. There are some tests files on internet, deezer etc. I can hear 17 KHz


----------



## paraphernalia

oryan_dunn said:


> I was looking into the Geekria pads, and it's somewhat difficult to figure out the differences on the pads given the descriptions on Amazon.  They all have SEO style product names that don't do a good job differentiating them apart.  They don't seem to be listed on the Geekria site, nor listed in the GeekriaDirect page on Amazon.  Below are the links along with what I think the names are.  You can let me know if I've got this right.  Also, are there any tests comparing these various pads?
> 
> Geekria S: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B012MANFFC
> Geekria L: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01B2H4FVY
> ...



What you called LL i call 'donut'. Didn't know there was an 'S with a hole' that also kinda looks like a donut. Geekria definitely needs some catchier names for their pads!

Anyway, what you call LL there goes very well on the SR60e.


----------



## 528068

What Grado do you recommend to me that works for any genre is not really flavored towards a specific genre?


----------



## Stevko

225E/325E


----------



## SilverGrey

TheRealestLad said:


> What Grado do you recommend to me that works for any genre is not really flavored towards a specific genre?


THE SR80E is a good place to start!


----------



## Stevko

Since you already are in this thread, 80E is a bad choice🤪
Go for 325E instead  
Metal cup, bigger cable, leather band, looks great...  I bought 225E in oct 20. 
Regret


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

SomeGuyDude said:


> Someone stop me from getting the GH4. Got a person in my area selling one for $500.


Thats a fair price. I think I got mine for $475. I'd nab that if you haven't already.


----------



## SoundGuru (Mar 21, 2021)

paraphernalia said:


> What you called LL i call 'donut'. Didn't know there was an 'S with a hole' that also kinda looks like a donut. Geekria definitely needs some catchier names for their pads!
> 
> Anyway, what you call LL there goes very well on the SR60e.


I see we are discussing the pads again... The Geekria Gpads are an interesting beast. I have heard the stock G pads are supposed to reduce the bass, but this is not the case with the Geekria ones. It completely transforms the RS2e sound signature. It is like having two pairs of headphones. Those pads are pretty cheap so I recommend trying them out for fun.

For me they give a more warm sound, less intense mids and a much bigger sound stage. They are also pretty comfortable. The sound is more towards the HD6XX series, but still has that Grado speed. With the L-Cush these are lean bass, more intimate sound stage, loads of treble detail. This is quite enjoyable for certain kinds of music, but not others.

The LL pads donuts are pretty similar to the bowls with a bit of a boost in the bass and some of the upper mids are a bit more relaxed.


----------



## funkymartyn

TheRealestLad said:


> What Grado do you recommend to me that works for any genre is not really flavored towards a specific genre?


Sr225e  or rs2e  these are nice and light.


----------



## Gippy

Heyyoudvd said:


> While I was at the store, I think the clerk was trying to murder me. I decided to try the Empyreans (Hey, if I have the opportunity to try $3000 headphones, why wouldn't I?) ... I also got to try out the GH4 and compare them to the Hemp. I definitely preferred the Hemp.


Enjoy your Hemp!

The Empyrean was way too removed from what I prefer, but if you liked the Empyrean, I can see why you gravitated towards the Hemp.


----------



## greyforest

anyone knows the difference between gs3000e single end and balenced？ apart from termination？
why balanced one is so much more expensive


----------



## Gippy

The balanced headphones are apparently made to order, which means Grado needs to price it high enough so not everyone selects the option.

Just get the Neutrik NC4MXX and NC4FXX connectors for under $20 and re-terminate it yourself, or get someone to do it for you.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Gippy said:


> Enjoy your Hemp!
> 
> The Empyrean was way too removed from what I prefer, but if you liked the Empyrean, I can see why you gravitated towards the Hemp.



I’m enjoying the Hemp quite a bit. I do have a couple inquiries though:

1. Because there’s no foam pad covering the driver, do I have to worry about the headphone becoming dirty and damaged over time? I guess this would apply to all Grados with G or L pads as well, but it’s especially concerning with the F pads, given how close your ear is to the driver. One side is wide open with only a metal mesh and the other side isn’t even covered by foam. I hope that doesn’t destroy the lifespan of these headphones.

2. Are imperfections normal? For example, the last stitch on the headband is a slightly loose thread and the thin white mesh on the ear side of the headphone has imperfections and bends in the grid. I just want to make sure these are normal factors from the artisanal handmade nature of the headphone and not manufacturing issues I should be concerned with. Is that correct?

3. What’s the final word on pad swapping? Is it worth trying or nah? I’m a purist, so I tend not to mod any of my headphones, as I want to hear them as the designers intended. But if the comfort can be improved while retaining the great sound, I may give it a shot. Is it worth it?


----------



## elvergun (Mar 21, 2021)

Heyyoudvd said:


> I’m enjoying the Hemp quite a bit. I do have a couple inquiries though:
> 
> 1. Because there’s no foam pad covering the driver, do I have to worry about the headphone becoming dirty and damaged over time? I guess this would apply to all Grados with G or L pads as well, but it’s especially concerning with the F pads, given how close your ear is to the driver. One side is wide open with only a metal mesh and the other side isn’t even covered by foam. I hope that doesn’t destroy the lifespan of these headphones.
> 
> ...



1.  Don't worry about dirt.   Hair is your enemy here, but don't worry, be happy.   I've owned Grado headphones for more than 15 years and I have not had a problem with hair getting stuck in the driver.   It does happen occasionally, but so do earthquakes and tsunamis -- c'est la vie.

2.  Imperfections are normal...unless the imperfection is outrageous (see post 46,286).

3.  I have a drawer full of aftermarket pads I tried over the years and now I mostly use the stock pads (L and G pads) with covers to improve comfort.    Only you will know if it is worth it to experiment...and only after your experimentations are over.


----------



## ACOC0NUT

Heyyoudvd said:


> I’m enjoying the Hemp quite a bit. I do have a couple inquiries though:
> 
> 1. Because there’s no foam pad covering the driver, do I have to worry about the headphone becoming dirty and damaged over time? I guess this would apply to all Grados with G or L pads as well, but it’s especially concerning with the F pads, given how close your ear is to the driver. One side is wide open with only a metal mesh and the other side isn’t even covered by foam. I hope that doesn’t destroy the lifespan of these headphones.
> 
> ...


To answer your question on pad swapping, I find it doesn't really work for the Hemps. While you can get pretty close with the geekria hole punch pads, I have yet to find another pad that has the same lush lower mids magic that ths F-cush (same as TTVJ flats) have. Also, the comfort will get better as the pads break in and soften up (and your ears break in as well, lol). Something else that helps comfort is Shipibo parts. They aren't just for looks. The fact that you can lock the rotation and the greater angle between the gimbal and rod both greatly improve comfort imo.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

elvergun said:


> 1.  Don't worry about dirt.   Hair is your enemy here, but don't worry, be happy.   I've owned Grado headphones for more than 15 years and I have not had a problem with hair getting stuck in the driver.   It does happen occasionally, but so do earthquakes and tsunamis -- c'est la vie.
> 
> 2.  Imperfections are normal...unless the imperfection is outrageous (see post 46,286).
> 
> 3.  I have a drawer full of aftermarket pads I tried over the years and now I mostly use the stock pads (L and G pads) with covers to improve comfort.    Only you will know if it is worth it to experiment...and only after your experimentations are over.



Here’s what I mean by imperfections. The hand gluing, the edges of the mesh, etc…






Is that normal? Both cups are similar. 

And wow, I just looked at post 46,286. That’s one hell of a wood mismatch, at least aesthetically.


----------



## joseph69

Heyyoudvd said:


> Here’s what I mean by imperfections. The hand gluing, the edges of the mesh, etc…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not a big deal being they're assembled by hand.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

joseph69 said:


> That's not a big deal being they're assembled by hand.



Yeah, that’s what I want to confirm. I know they’re all hand assembled (I’ve watched YouTube videos of the factory tours where you can see them being glued), so if this is normal, that’s fine. I just want to make sure this isn’t some outlier.


----------



## joseph69

Heyyoudvd said:


> I just want to make sure this isn’t some outlier.


Nope


----------



## Bernard23

oryan_dunn said:


> I was looking into the Geekria pads, and it's somewhat difficult to figure out the differences on the pads given the descriptions on Amazon.  They all have SEO style product names that don't do a good job differentiating them apart.  They don't seem to be listed on the Geekria site, nor listed in the GeekriaDirect page on Amazon.  Below are the links along with what I think the names are.  You can let me know if I've got this right.  Also, are there any tests comparing these various pads?
> 
> Geekria S: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B012MANFFC
> Geekria L: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01B2H4FVY
> ...


Lots of comments on all of these in the preceding threads, but I would recommend buying them all, they're cheap enough. FWIW I use the LL pads on hemp, and the stock L pads with tape mod on my 325e, but the tonality and comfort changes are all a subjective preference.


----------



## Stevko

Hope there coming a upgraded or  ltd edt of 325 soon.
Looks like they upgrade about every 6 year.


----------



## Pirastro

Heyyoudvd said:


> Here’s what I mean by imperfections. The hand gluing, the edges of the mesh, etc…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine look very similar.  Just what goes with the territory of "handmade" goods.  No Grado is exactly like another - gives character


----------



## Pirastro

ACOC0NUT said:


> To answer your question on pad swapping, I find it doesn't really work for the Hemps. While you can get pretty close with the geekria hole punch pads, I have yet to find another pad that has the same lush lower mids magic that ths F-cush (same as TTVJ flats) have. Also, the comfort will get better as the pads break in and soften up (and your ears break in as well, lol). Something else that helps comfort is Shipibo parts. They aren't just for looks. The fact that you can lock the rotation and the greater angle between the gimbal and rod both greatly improve comfort imo.


I agree.  I first listened to the Hemp with stock flat pads and was amazed at the punch and immediacy of the sound.  They had slam and a tactile articulation with bass, drums, and even the strumming of guitars.  Leading edges of sound was SO satisfying.  However, because of a few people who've I've heard ranting about how terrible the flat pads were and how I should change them out at all costs (zeos to name just one), I ordered some Geekria L pads.  Yes, the soundstage improves and things get "clearer" and more transparent, but they lose all the other great things I mentioned before.  I quickly swapped the pads back and have been loving the Hemps with the stock F-cush ever since with no regrets.  If I want soundstage and transparency, I'll just grab my T1.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Stevko said:


> Hope there coming a upgraded or  ltd edt of 325 soon.
> Looks like they upgrade about every 6 year.


Additionally, I wonder what's the next limited wood edition after The Hemp runs its course. I'm thinking we're due for another dark wood model.


----------



## elvergun

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Additionally, I wonder what's the next limited wood edition after The Hemp runs its course. I'm thinking we're due for another dark wood model.



As long as it has detacheable cables, right?


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Additionally, I wonder what's the next limited wood edition after The Hemp runs its course. I'm thinking we're due for another dark wood model.



Maybe they can make a headphone out of coca leaves next. And then they could build a headphone out of psilocybin mushrooms.


----------



## clundbe1

Heyyoudvd said:


> Maybe they can make a headphone out of coca leaves next. And then they could build a headphone out of psilocybin mushrooms.


And one called DEA


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

elvergun said:


> As long as it has detacheable cables, right?


In that case, any old plywood will do.


----------



## Pirastro

Just don't understand the obsession with detachable cable.  I mean, don't get me wrong, I have really nice loud speaker cable, but only because I have the option of doing so and my wallet hurts because of the option.  Love that I don't have the option with Grado...one less thing to have to spend money on!


----------



## elvergun

Pirastro said:


> Just don't understand the obsession with detachable cable.  I mean, don't get me wrong, I have really nice loud speaker cable, but only because I have the option of doing so and my wallet hurts because of the option.  Love that I don't have the option with Grado...one less thing to have to spend money on!



I don't want a better cable to enhance the sound quality...I just want a cable that is more flexible and that does not weigh a ton.    I can live with the stock cables, but if I had the choice I would chose something else (not necessarily super expensive or super high quality).

And by the way, it's not an obsession.   I mention it often hoping that someone from the Grado family reads our posts and hopefully decides to try something new (wishful thinking, perhaps).

If the next limited edition is offered with the current cables (non removable) and a removable cable option for the same price, which one would you buy?


----------



## Pirastro

elvergun said:


> I don't want a better cable to enhance the sound quality...I just want a cable that is more flexible and that does not weigh a ton.    I can live with the stock cables, but if I had the choice I would chose something else (not necessarily super expensive or super high quality).
> 
> And by the way, it's not an obsession.   I mention it often hoping that someone from the Grado family reads our posts and hopefully decides to try something new (wishful thinking, perhaps).
> 
> If the next limited edition is offered with the current cables (non removable) and a removable cable option for the same price, which one would you buy?


I think the best option for me would be that they just make a lighter more flexible cable, not necessarily a detachable cable.  I think the appeal of Grado is that they do things their own way for the sake of tradition.  Once they start changing one thing, it can be a slippery slope.  After awhile they might become something indistinguishable from everything else.  I actually hope they never change.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

It’s funny, I always see people talk about how thick Grado cables are and I think to myself “Yeah, my SR60 has pretty thick cables”.

Then I picked up the Hemp a couple days ago, only to realize the SR60 is the ‘thin’ Grado cable! The Hemp’s cable is twice as thick!

Does that mean the 12 conductor cable in the high end models is even thicker?


----------



## elvergun

Pirastro said:


> I actually hope they never change.



Well, I can't really fault you for hoping that they never change since there is much to love about what they have done in the past and what they are still doing right after all these years.    But hoping they never change is suggesting that everything they do is perfect...and I don't think that is the case.    There is always room for improvement.     I'll take a lighter, more flexible cable instead of removable cables...I'm game.


----------



## elvergun

Heyyoudvd said:


> Here’s what I mean by imperfections. The hand gluing, the edges of the mesh, etc…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...totally normal.


----------



## Mightygrey

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Additionally, I wonder what's the next limited wood edition after The Hemp runs its course. I'm thinking we're due for another dark wood model.


A limited-edition buttoned "RS1 AU" made from Australian red gum or jarrah would be nice.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Pirastro said:


> I agree.  I first listened to the Hemp with stock flat pads and was amazed at the punch and immediacy of the sound.  They had slam and a tactile articulation with bass, drums, and even the strumming of guitars.  Leading edges of sound was SO satisfying.  However, because of a few people who've I've heard ranting about how terrible the flat pads were and how I should change them out at all costs (zeos to name just one), I ordered some Geekria L pads.  Yes, the soundstage improves and things get "clearer" and more transparent, but they lose all the other great things I mentioned before.  I quickly swapped the pads back and have been loving the Hemps with the stock F-cush ever since with no regrets.  If I want soundstage and transparency, I'll just grab my T1.


It's funny how the Hemp is a great example of people making improvement suggestions that amount to "take away what makes the Hemp special."

I really enjoyed the extra space, air, and detail that the SR225e gave, but I was disengaged with the music by comparison. The Hemp has a soul that it loses with other pads. The Geekria comfort with the hole is the only one that keeps that lush and full sound, but it tilts it a bit too far in that direction for my tastes. The f-cush pads might be scratchy, but I've been wearing them for the last five hours and until this moment pretty much forgot I had them on.


----------



## CJG888

If the cable is of decent quality, I’d always rather have a fixed cable. Introducing additional connections only introduces further potential sources of failure (esp. wear and tear and „dodgy“ oxidised connectors further down the line).


----------



## Stevko (Mar 23, 2021)

When we first talk about cables.
I have the 4 conductor ext cable ,with 8 conductor 225E.
Looks silly.
Now I see they also have a 12 conductor ext cable

https://4ourears.com/products/grado-extension-cable?variant=32443838791728


----------



## audiobomber

Stevko said:


> When we first talk about cables.
> I have the 4 conductor ext cable ,with 8 conductor 225E.
> Looks silly.
> Now I see they also have a 12 conductor ext cable
> ...


I sometimes use this one, it's about the same diameter as the Grado 8-conductor. Build quality is pro level and can't hear any difference whether or not I use the extension cable with my headphones. Pricing OTOH is radically different.
https://www.amazon.com/PHX14-10-TRSF-Headphone-Extension-Cable/dp/B017Y4NA1U/ref=sr_1_3?crid=9J5LCLZQLZ3C&dchild=1&keywords=pig+hog+headphone+extension+cable&qid=1616506457&sprefix=pig+hog+head,aps,168&sr=8-3


----------



## Junglebook3

Heyyoudvd said:


> Neat, ZayaReviews just added a whole bunch of Grados to their database.
> 
> https://www.zayareviews.com/
> 
> ...



Hey, I'm the dude that created Zaya and I just wanted to say that it's really uplifting to see random people on the internet post positively about it, so thank you


----------



## Junglebook3

SomeGuyDude said:


> Exactly. This site lives and breathes on user input.
> 
> Look, I've banged the drum on "quality reviewers" enough in this thread, but I'm also a huge believer in compiled user reviews. If you see a product, see that it's got an average 4 out of 5 score from 150 people, and give a quick skim of what people are saying, that's enormously helpful. You don't need people who are giving deep dives into the products, just quick impressions, because you can stitch together a much clearer picture from all of them put together.
> 
> I might disagree that the system needs to be made more complex, because that puts the barrier higher for reviews and would either result in fewer reviews (it's easy to get someone to put in a quick star rating and a paragraph) or a ton more white noise (let's be honest, the wide majority of people can't really assess technicalities). What we need are bigass sample sizes, not trying to grind perfection out of each review. IMO, and this is just my opinion, the conclusion of the review matters more than the minutiae.



Exactly! (source: I created Zaya).


----------



## Gippy

The entire Prestige line up to the SR225e is now sold out on 4OE and Amazon. In Canada, the official distributor is out of stock of several models. And a number of Canadian vendors have dropped Grado.

Has Grado stopped production during the lockdown, thus causing the shortage? They employ about 15 people so I could understand the temporary shutdown.


----------



## Stevko

Hope they release  a new prestige 
325F in chrome and 225F and down in piano red


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Stevko said:


> Hope they release  a new prestige
> 325F in chrome and 225F and down in piano red


A black & red Prestige would be an insta-buy or me. That's like my main color combo.


----------



## elira

Heyyoudvd said:


> Does that mean the 12 conductor cable in the high end models is even thicker?


Yes, the 12 conductor is thicker, I like it on my PS2000e.


----------



## kdparnell

I wonder if something is “afoot” at Grado. All the prestige headphones except the 325e are sold out. The 60e have been sold out since before Christmas...


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Mar 23, 2021)

kdparnell said:


> I wonder if something is “afoot” at Grado. All the prestige headphones except the 325e are sold out. The 60e have been sold out since before Christmas...


TBH I think they should consolidate that line. A headphone series doesn't need five entries that are all under $300. If the most expensive is gonna be $295, all you need is a mid-grade at $195 and an entry-level at $95 and you're good to go. If need be, do some rejiggering and make the price grouping something like $75, $185, $295. Having such a large array doesn't mean that everyone will find the one that fits their budget, it means you'll find people constantly unsure about their purchase because the gap between isn't wide enough to have confidence that you "saved money" or "upgraded."

Case in point, with the sr60/80 you have half the people wondering why you'd bother with the 60 when the 80 is barely more expensive, and half the people wondering why you'd bother with the 80 since the 60 is the better "budget Grado" in terms of price/performance. I've also never seen anyone talk about the 125 at all.


----------



## ACOC0NUT

kdparnell said:


> I wonder if something is “afoot” at Grado. All the prestige headphones except the 325e are sold out. The 60e have been sold out since before Christmas...


Plus the PS1000e has completely disappeared and the PS2000e is only selling B-stock on 4ourEars. I wonder if there is a new refresh in the works?


----------



## oryan_dunn

elira said:


> Yes, the 12 conductor is thicker, I like it on my PS2000e.


What's the diameter of the 4, 8 and 12 conductor cables?  I have a pair of SR60i, with what I think is a 4 conductor cable (and it is the thickest headphone cable of any of my headphones).


----------



## elira

oryan_dunn said:


> What's the diameter of the 4, 8 and 12 conductor cables?  I have a pair of SR60i, with what I think is a 4 conductor cable (and it is the thickest headphone cable of any of my headphones).


I don't have a 4 conductor one. But the 8 conductor is around 5mm, and the 12 conductor is around 6mm.


----------



## Heyyoudvd (Mar 23, 2021)

SomeGuyDude said:


> TBH I think they should consolidate that line. A headphone series doesn't need five entries that are all under $300. If the most expensive is gonna be $295, all you need is a mid-grade at $195 and an entry-level at $95 and you're good to go. If need be, do some rejiggering and make the price grouping something like $75, $185, $295. Having such a large array doesn't mean that everyone will find the one that fits their budget, it means you'll find people constantly unsure about their purchase because the gap between isn't wide enough to have confidence that you "saved money" or "upgraded."
> 
> Case in point, with the sr60/80 you have half the people wondering why you'd bother with the 60 when the 80 is barely more expensive, and half the people wondering why you'd bother with the 80 since the 60 is the better "budget Grado" in terms of price/performance. I've also never seen anyone talk about the 125 at all.



I’ve often thought the same thing. It also seems weird to me that the Prestige series includes one metal headphone while the rest are all plastic.

Grado’s entire hierarchy and organization of their four headphone series seems weird. They’re almost organized by material, but not quite, given the 325e in the Prestige series and the fact that there are two wood series.

If my name were Heyyoudvd Grado, here’s how I’d reorganize the lineup:


*Prestige Series:*

SR100
SR200
SR300

I believe this was the original naming scheme and it was a good one. This would be the plastic line of headphones and rather than have 4 or 5 of them, there would just be 3 and they’d be well differentiated in prices and features. Make them something like $89, $139, and $195, and they’d be the best headphones Grado can make at these price points, replacing the 60e, 80e, 125e, and 225e with these three models that are similar to those.

In terms of factors like driver matching, 4 vs 8 conductor cables, de-stressed drivers, and so on, these three may not match up precisely with the current models, rather, they’d provide the best possible features at their costs. So an SR200 may sit somewhere between the current SR80e and SR125e, for example. But these would be 4th gen, adding whatever features Grado has planned for the successor to the ‘e’ series. Also, the SR100 and SR200 would use S pads while the SR300 would have L pads.


*Professional Series:*

PS100
PS200
PS300
PS400

This is the metal series. These 4 models are the new generation of the SR325e, the PS500e, the PS1000e, and the PS2000e. Notably, the PS100 is the new SR325. Instead of calling it an SR325f (or whatever letter Grado is planning to use), rename it as part of the Professional Series. These four headphones would vary wildly in design, features, and price, ranging from the $295 PS100 to the $1,995 PS400 (the same price as the now reduced PS2000e. I don’t think the standard $2,695 is a viable price for even a super high end Grado, so I would not price anything that high.)


*Reference Series:*

RS100
RS200
RS300
RS400

Reference means wood. That’s the idea. The RS100 and RS200 are the new RS2 and RS1. Yes, the first digit is reversed, but this new way makes more sense and is more consistent with the rest of the naming. Then there’s the RS300 and RS400, which are the successors to the GS1000e and GS3000e (not the GS2000e, as that’s not a particularly well-received headphone and probably should be removed from the lineup).

The first two would have the cylindrical chambers like the current Reference series, while the latter two would use the larger designs (and G cushions) from the Statement series. The new Reference series essentially combines and simplifies the current Reference and Statement series, putting them under one wooden roof. The prices could be the same as today, with the range being $495, $695, $995, and $1,795, and the features, designs, and woods used would obviously improve with price.


*Limited Editions:*

Same idea as currently, but make the release schedule a little more cyclical. Once a year there would be a cool new experimental headphone that Grado could try out, with various new woods and designs. The really popular ones could perhaps stick around in an ongoing collection if they prove extremely popular that year, but otherwise, they’d disappear each year, like they currently do.


Then there would be the wireless line, of course. But as that line grows beyond the current GW100, I’d like to see a wireless in each line. So instead of a separate wireless lineup, there would be a wireless plastic (aka. the next GW100) called the SRW, the metal wireless will be the PSW, and the wooden wireless would be the RSW.

And finally, when the lineup is refreshed every ~5 years, the names would remain the same. No single letter suffixes like ’i’ or ‘e’. It would just be a sort of silent ‘4th gen’ or ‘2021 gen’, like some headphones and most cars do.


____________________________


That would be my plan if my last name were Grado and I lived in Brooklyn.

I love what Grado does and how they sound, but their lineup is just too messy and confusing in terms of what each Series is what what models people should purchase. I think this cleans things up, streamlines how the lineups are organized, and makes purchasing decisions a little easier.


----------



## peskypesky

paraphernalia said:


> Do you have so little self-esteem and so little useful things to do that you need to belittle people who do hear a difference of sound in two cables? I mean really, did you see anyone here mock the snake oil callers? Why all the aggression? I just don't get it.


Huh? There is no belittling. I'm stating a fact.


----------



## peskypesky

SomeGuyDude said:


> This song... this gawdang song on the Hemp...



have always LOVED Klaatu's version of that song.


----------



## oryan_dunn (Mar 24, 2021)

elira said:


> I don't have a 4 conductor one. But the 8 conductor is around 5mm, and the 12 conductor is around 6mm.


I just measured the cable on my SR60i, and it's 4.8mm.  I assume it's 4 conductor, but I can't find any info on the i version.

Edit: a trip in the wayback machine, the product pages for SR60i don't state cable information, but the product page for the SR80i say it has an upgraded 4 conductor cable.  So, I have to assume the SR60i is 2?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Building upon the Grado tradition started by Elijah Wood and Zach Cowie, which used wood from barrels of Bushmill's Irish Whisky to make the ear cups of the limited-edition Grado Bushmills...

Ruthieandjohn introduce the Grado Old Milwaukee Light Headphones Limited Edition... ear cups carefully crafted from the broken bottle bottoms that once held Old Milwaukee Beer (but that were emptied into the mouths of the craftsmen!)

These fine glass-cupped headphones, the first truly closed headphones from Grado, remain infused with the increasingly-stinky dirty glass permanently infused with the stench of ageing Old Milwaukee, reminding listeners of the dangers of drinking old beer.

No high-falutin' hoity-toity craft beer here, this is the original beer as enjoyed by the ubiquitous Joe Sixpack.

"Old Milwaukee Light Grado headphones... the lowest common denominator in headphone design!"

Available for 99 cents each... act now and we'll include a second pair for free - just pay separate postage and handling


----------



## paraphernalia

In general wouldn't change any model numbers to keep the continuity.

The SR line would do well with only two models, the SR60n and the SR325n. Noone knows the real difference between the 60 and the 80 anyway. And the 225 is often called as good as the 325 but in plastic. MAYBE put something like a white plastic SR195 in the middle so you'd have a mid priced offer and all three would be clearly distinguishable.


----------



## Gippy

paraphernalia said:


> Noone knows the real difference between the 60 and the 80 anyway.


The claimed difference between the SR60e and SR80e is that the SR80e drivers are "de-stressed" by having a secret formula applied on the driver diaphragm, in order to control resonance. On higher-end models, this is done twice. Some people say that the SR80e has more bass; well, it's actually that the SR80e has slightly less peaky treble, allowing the user to turn up the volume more, and thus hear more bass.



oryan_dunn said:


> the product pages for SR60i don't state cable information, but the product page for the SR80i say it has an upgraded 4 conductor cable. So, I have to assume the SR60i is 2?



The minimum is 4. Each driver has 2 terminals. The 4-conductor cable uses one conductor per terminal. The 12-conductor cable uses three.


----------



## paraphernalia

Gippy said:


> The claimed difference between the SR60e and SR80e is that the SR80e drivers are "de-stressed" by having a secret formula applied on the driver diaphragm, in order to control resonance. On higher-end models, this is done twice. Some people say that the SR80e has more bass; well, it's actually that the SR80e has slightly less peaky treble, allowing the user to turn up the volume more, and thus hear more bass.



I have no doubt that there are differences but the question is if the average buyer will grasp what he will get for his extra money.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

paraphernalia said:


> I have no doubt that there are differences but the question is if the average buyer will grasp what he will get for his extra money.


The flipside is that if they are better, even if it's subtle, why not spring the extra few bucks? The gap between them isn't substantial enough to warrant going bottom of the barrel. It's not like one is $50 and the other is $100.


----------



## Gippy

When I tried it a few years ago, the SR60i + L pads were very close to the SR225i. It'd probably be virtually identical if the rear grills were the same, as I suspect the plastic rear grills on the 60/80/125 lines muffle the sound a little. (I can clearly hear some muffling if I put my palms close to the rear grill on my GS3000e. They don't even need to touch the headphone.) It's probably the same with the SR60e + Geekria L vs. SR225e, but the latter is more than double the price.


----------



## elvergun (Mar 24, 2021)

I own an SR60i and the SR225i (both in wood housings now).   They seemed very different to me before they were modded (the SR60i drivers are now vented).   The SR225i had more mid bass and sub-bass (both quantity and quality).     The SR225i sounds more like an RS model (or limited edition) than any of the SR models I've heard.

The SR60i (2 holes on the back of the driver) now has more mid bass, but the drivers are still unable to produce much sub-bass.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

elvergun said:


> I own an SR60i and the SR225i (both in wood housings now).   They seemed very different to me before they were modded (the SR60i drivers are now vented).   The SR225i had more mid bass and sub-bass (both quantity and quality).     The SR225i sounds more like an RS model (or limited edition) than any of the SR models I've heard.
> 
> The SR60i (2 holes on the back of the driver) now has more mid bass, but the drivers are still unable to produce much sub-bass.


In a shocking turn of events, taking a Grado out of the SR style housing and putting into an RS style housing makes it sound more like an RS than SR.


----------



## elvergun

SomeGuyDude said:


> In a shocking turn of events, taking a Grado out of the SR style housing and putting into an RS style housing makes it sound more like an RS than SR.



LOL.

My impressions of the SR225i and the SR60i are from when they where in their stock (plastic cups) form.   The SR225i sounded more like an RS model before I transplanted the drivers to the wood cups.   The SR60i was miles away from the RS models before and after the transplant.  Venting the drivers made a much bigger change -- it now has more bass (quantity, not quality) than my other Grado models.


----------



## deejayen

Is the SR125e a decent headphone?  I have the GR10e in-ears, but I've never seen a Grado headphone in the flesh, so don't really know how the different pads compare, but it looks like the SR125e is the most expensive model with the S pads.


----------



## Pirastro

deejayen said:


> Is the SR125e a decent headphone?  I have the GR10e in-ears, but I've never seen a Grado headphone in the flesh, so don't really know how the different pads compare, but it looks like the SR125e is the most expensive model with the S pads.


They were my first Grado and introduced me to the "Grado sound".  I think they are a really good all around headphone and are a good buy at 150 bucks.  If you like up front sound with tilted upper mid and high frequencies, you'll love them.  They are more than decent for 150 bones.  That being said, they really are absolutely a stepping stone headphone, leading you to new unexplored delights...that is unless your'e not afflicted by audiophile nervosa.


----------



## deejayen

Pirastro said:


> They were my first Grado and introduced me to the "Grado sound".  I think they are a really good all around headphone and are a good buy at 150 bucks.  If you like up front sound with tilted upper mid and high frequencies, you'll love them.  They are more than decent for 150 bones.  That being said, they really are absolutely a stepping stone headphone, leading you to new unexplored delights...that is unless your'e not afflicted by audiophile nervosa.


Thanks very much.  I'm not sure what sort of sound I like.  I see you have HD600 - I also have these, and think they're a bit warm and grainy.  I'd be using them for a bit of recording\mixing, and think a different flavour might be helpful if my monitors have smooth treble and restricted bass.


----------



## greyforest

hi all i been considering about gs3000e for quite some time, currently using Adx5000 with gsxmini. is there anyone who experienced both adx5000 and gs3000e could tell me the differences? Mainly regarding frontal depth, transparency, imagining and soundstage 
thanks!


----------



## kdparnell

Just an update to an earlier post: Now the 325e says “sold out” along with the rest of the Prestige series at 4ourears.com.


----------



## Gippy

Prestige Series went the way of video cards. Hemp/RS2e/PS500e next to sell out?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I'm kinda excited.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

I used to work with a guy who made a programming error which caused GM to report its entire inventory of replacement parts on backorder for three days. 

Maybe he's Grado's IT guy now ?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

No joke I would laugh my ass off if we spend the next little while speculating about some massive overhaul of the lineup and it turns out it was something like "oh hey the website borked" or "we ran out of the headband material."


----------



## Gippy

That would be plausible, except that other vendors are sold out. The official Canadian distributor is out of all Prestige and Statement models, and the PS500e. This has also affected a number of Canadian vendors like Bay Bloor Radio. Amazon is out of everything. Audio46 has many models sold out and they're located in New York, so you'd expect them to get supplied by Grado easily.


----------



## dr cornelius

deejayen said:


> Is the SR125e a decent headphone?  I have the GR10e in-ears, but I've never seen a Grado headphone in the flesh, so don't really know how the different pads compare, but it looks like the SR125e is the most expensive model with the S pads.


As Pirastro mentioned - they're nice all around 'phones and a good deal in that price range.  I used mine for video editing when I needed to be on a location or in an office, this way I could leave my RS2e's at home.  I find the 125e's the entry into the Grado sound - there's a cohesiveness to them that I didn't get with the 60's or 80's.


----------



## peskypesky

Maybe Grado went under.


----------



## Chodi

peskypesky said:


> Maybe Grado went under.


When you consider their physical location and the insane politics in play in New York City, this would not be impossible however very unlikely. The crazy people running New York may have prevented them from working. They have certainly done their best to shut down everything else.


----------



## paraphernalia

Chodi said:


> When you consider their physical location and the insane politics in play in New York City, this would not be impossible however very unlikely. The crazy people running New York may have prevented them from working. They have certainly done their best to shut down everything else.



Or maybe working in this tiny dungeon they call the home of Grado is just not ideal under Corona circumstances.

On the other hand i doubt it would lead to nearly all of their models being sold out at the same time.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Chodi said:


> When you consider their physical location and the insane politics in play in New York City, this would not be impossible however very unlikely. The crazy people running New York may have prevented them from working. They have certainly done their best to shut down everything else.


Would you kindly keep your malformed political takes out of this thread? We only talk about really important stuff here, like earpads.


----------



## funkymartyn

Come on ...Anyone living near the grado office , knock on the door and see what's going on ... Like if they have shut down for awhile.  Or if they bringing out new products.
And have stopped making the older models.  
Many on here would like to know ......


----------



## CJG888

At the beginning of February, I ordered a set of replacement pads from PhonoPhono in Berlin. They arrived yesterday, loose in a paper bag, with a note that there has been a supply issue on all Grado pads so far this year.

Maybe it’s a key supplier who is currently having difficulties? As I mentioned before, sourcing multi-density foam components is not easy, and it may be difficult to find an alternative supplier at short notice.

As a company, Grado has a reputation and brand to defend. They wouldn’t ship anything out that doesn’t meet their quality standards.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Guys. ***.

If Grado was having serious businesswide issues they wouldn't have ONLY sold out of one line, and please take your dumb**** "OMG STUPID LOCKDOWN" takes somewhere else. I never thought I'd miss cable arguments but I'd way rather that, because at least then your bull isn't causing literal harm to others.


----------



## Rebel Chris

Wait and see. I think everyone here is set. If not I will sell one of my collection


----------



## Luckyleo

Just wrote an email to Grado asking about out of stock conditions.  They responded quickly and gave a cryptic reply stating Covid 19.  Not sure if that means problems getting supplies, problems in their factory, or exactly what.  No mention of new products or realignment


----------



## SomeGuyDude

It's understandable. They're a small family-run business and likely don't just keep warehouses of parts lying around. Strange that the WHOLE Prestige line was the only one to drop but I'm sure it's something that will get sorted out.


----------



## Gippy (Mar 25, 2021)

It wouldn't be a stretch to assume the Prestige line makes up over 80% of their unit sales. That's why it would sell out first. The expensive models typically aren't bought unless the user has already experienced the Grado sound and wants to move up. Supporting evidence is that according to the tour video, only a single senior staffer assembles the expensive models, while Grado employes multiple staffers to assemble the Prestige models.

All Prestige models combined on 4OE have 774 reviews. (As expected, the SR80e is the most popular.) Compare that to 70 for Reference models, and 47 for Statement models.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Gippy said:


> It wouldn't be a stretch to assume the Prestige line makes up over 80% of their unit sales. That's why it would sell out first. The expensive models typically aren't bought unless the user has already experienced the Grado sound and wants to move up. Supporting evidence is that according to the tour video, only a single senior staffer assembles the expensive models, while Grado employes multiple staffers to assemble the Prestige models.
> 
> All Prestige models combined on 4OE have 774 reviews. (As expected, the SR80e is the most popular.) Compare that to 70 for Reference models, and 47 for Statement models.


Actually that would be a stretch, because the higher sales would also mean they likely would have much more stock on hand than other models. They're not made to order. Stock is made to match demand, so if there is a lot of demand, it makes sense that there would be similar supply. Generally speaking, companies are less likely to suddenly run out of supply of their popular consumer line because, like you said, there are lots of people making those rather than just one.

Also worth mentioning that you can't just lump the whole Prestige line together, because they odn't sell at the same rates. On 4OE there are 333 reviews of the sr80e and only 66 of the sr125e. On top of that, the 125e has less than gw100v2 (103) and ige3 (72) which are both still in stock. Moreover, the ps2000e, which only has 10 reviews, is also sold out.

Just because the Prestige models are, as a group, the best selling doesn't by any stretch mean one could "assume" they're the ones that would reasonably sell out first, and certainly not ALL of them. By that reasoning, the sr80e would have sold out a long time ago and the sr125e would still be in stock. If anything, the ones that would sell out just by nature of increased attention would be the models that have the lowest supply because they're the ones that replenish the slowest.

So I think something happened that specifically affected the production of those units, and IMO it's telling that none of the wood headphones sold out.


----------



## Rebel Chris

They did run out of gimbals...


----------



## peskypesky

funkymartyn said:


> Come on ...Anyone living near the grado office , knock on the door and see what's going on ... Like if they have shut down for awhile.  Or if they bringing out new products.
> And have stopped making the older models.
> Many on here would like to know ......


I used to live in Brooklyn, but I moved back to Texas in 2019. I wish I had made a visit to the Grado office when I had a chance.


----------



## peskypesky (Mar 25, 2021)

Maybe the parts for the Prestige line are on that ship stuck in the Suez Canal.


----------



## Stevko

Considering too order the new schiit Hel 2.
Powerful all in one


https://www.schiit.com/products/hel-2


----------



## CJG888

The cheap go-to for the Grado crowd could end up being the Xduoo MT-602. I have one on order, and will let you know.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

CJG888 said:


> The cheap go-to for the Grado crowd could end up being the Xduoo MT-602. I have one on order, and will let you know.


Just wondering what DAC you're stickin' on there?


----------



## CJG888

Modded TeraDak Chameleon with Obbligato output caps.


----------



## CJG888

I will also be experimenting with a portable application on the end of a Chord Mojo (using a power bank and 5V to 12V converter cable). This will be a big stack.


----------



## Okrelayer

How would you guys feel if Grado moved production of the SR line over seas to help meet demand, and help with costs caused by the pandemic


----------



## SomeGuyDude

To me that'd be kinda the smart play. At least somewhat. If they can push their assembly-line stuff out (Prestige, wireless) that frees them up to keep focus on the handmade Reference/Heritage/etc.


----------



## kmhaynes

Okrelayer said:


> How would you guys feel if Grado moved production of the SR line over seas to help meet demand, and help with costs caused by the pandemic


NO!  IMO, that would be a "sell-out" to profits over product.  Grado is unique because it is a small family-run business in a small shop, with products assembled by hand.  And this family is not likely to move out of Brooklyn NY, regardless how bad it gets around them.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

kmhaynes said:


> NO!  IMO, that would be a "sell-out" to profits over product.  Grado is unique because it is a small family-run business in a small shop, with products assembled by hand.  And this family is not likely to move out of Brooklyn NY, regardless how bad it gets around them.


If the options become "lighten the load" or "go under entirely" then some concessions may need to be made.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Okrelayer said:


> How would you guys feel if Grado moved production of the SR line over seas to help meet demand, and help with costs caused by the pandemic


I'm kinda in between Someguy and kmh. Rationally, I would get it, but I would also be pissed and I would vow never to buy another Grado and probably stick to it until the next super cool limited one came out.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Mar 25, 2021)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I'm kinda in between Someguy and kmh. Rationally, I would get it, but I would also be pissed and I would vow never to buy another Grado and probably stick to it until the next super cool limited one came out.


I really can't imagine being so upset you'll boycott a company for taking the necessary steps to survive. Obviously all of us would vastly prefer that they keep everything completely in-house and hand-made, but if that's no longer tenable then it strikes me as rather... unfair to say you'll literally vow never to buy from them again if they have to make those changes. That's not really in between me and kmh at all. That's 100% agreeing with kmh but saying you "get it".

In essence you're saying that they lose either way. Either they try to keep you happy and continue a path that's harming the business, or they do what they have to and lose business anyway. Awesome.


----------



## Pirastro

SomeGuyDude said:


> If the options become "lighten the load" or "go under entirely" then some concessions may need to be made.


I truly hope they don't have to source out to China.  I think Grado is so special, that they should be considered an non-profit arts institution.      They are an important piece of Americana if you will.  They should get funding so that they don't have to make concessions.  Just to be totally clear, I'm half joking.  One half of me is totally serious.


----------



## Pirastro

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I'm kinda in between Someguy and kmh. Rationally, I would get it, but I would also be pissed and I would vow never to buy another Grado and probably stick to it until the next super cool limited one came out.


I love Grado too much to ever spite them.  Of all companies, if Grado has to outsource to China, you know they probably did everything they could not to.  That being said, it'd be sad, and I truly hope they can continue the tradition of made in Amuuurka and family owned.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Pirastro said:


> I truly hope they don't have to source out to China.  I think Grado is so special, that they should be considered an non-profit arts institution.      They are an important piece of Americana if you will.  They should get funding so that they don't have to make concessions.  Just to be totally clear, I'm half joking.  One half of me is totally serious.


I mean that's a huge reason I fell for the company. That in the sea of companies constantly cutting corners and trying to outsource, they kept it tight.

Unfortunately, 2020 was not kind to the small family-owned business. In an ideal world they just pare down their selection, have a few models per line (3 max) and maybe have a price restructuring to address current difficulties, but these are not normal times. None of us have a clue what's going on over there and I am by no means willing to just throw them out if difficult decisions need to be made. Hell if they announced a "help us out" limited edition for $500 I'd probably pick one up even without knowing what the damn thing sounded like.

If the cheaper models end up being made overseas but the rest stay local, that's something I can live with. If their limited editions are still made and tuned by the family and everything else stays the same, it's just what might need to happen. I won't be happy about it, but I sure as hell ain't gonna blame them for an unforeseen situation that threw everything up in the air.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

SomeGuyDude said:


> I really can't imagine being so upset you'll boycott a company for taking the necessary steps to survive. Obviously all of us would vastly prefer that they keep everything completely in-house and hand-made, but if that's no longer tenable then it strikes me as rather... unfair to say you'll literally vow never to buy from them again if they have to make those changes. That's not really in between me and kmh at all. That's 100% agreeing with kmh but saying you "get it".
> 
> In essence you're saying that they lose either way. Either they try to keep you happy and continue a path that's harming the business, or they do what they have to and lose business anyway. Awesome.


I was just being silly with the boycott part; I hoped the "stick to my vow until the next cool limited model" was the giveaway.😜
 In reality I have an unholy amount of Grados and am unlikely to buy another except for the new limited models anyway. 
I wouldn't want for it to come to the point where they would shift production to cut costs is all I'm sayin'.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I was just being silly with the boycott part; I hoped the "stick to my vow until the next cool limited model" was the giveaway.😜
> In reality I have an unholy amount of Grados and am unlikely to buy another except for the new limited models anyway.
> I wouldn't want for it to come to the point where they would shift production to cut costs is all I'm sayin'.


My bad man, totally misread. 

I agree with you here, though. I really would love to start up a heck of a Grado wall, and I would really hope they're all made in NYC by the family. I absolutely hope it does not come to a point where they offload production to elsewhere, but if it HAS to... well, that's something I think we'll all have to be adults about.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

I think we've just witnessed the first time anyone has ever misconstrued a joke on the internet. 😜


----------



## G33dubz

Damien Grief said:


> Ah that's a shame. Was hoping to find a nice premium pad that works well with at least the Hemp. I love the sound of the flats it comes with, though.


If you like the stock flats, then you should try the TTVJ Deluxe Flats. Full disclosure: I only just took the plunge down the HiFi hole so my two cents ain't worth much, but I'll give 'em anyways. The Delux Flats took 80e's from "exciting and crisp, but shouty at times" to "Punchy and fun, but veiled at times." I could only surmise that these changes would become more pronounced the higher up the food chain you go.


----------



## joseph69

Grado is simply backed up due to CV-19 and you're all being extremely irrational in your assumptions.
The Prestige Series are available to pre-order. Isn't that enough to that tell you what's going instead of making assumptions?


----------



## Pirastro

joseph69 said:


> Grado is simply backed up due to CV-19 and you're all being extremely irrational in your assumptions.
> The Prestige Series are available to pre-order. Isn't that enough to that tell you what's going instead of making assumptions?


Yessir!


----------



## joseph69

Pirastro said:


> Yessir!


There's no reason for your sarcasm.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

I’m curious, what do you guys use for portability with your Grados?

When I’m sitting at my desk, I use a Topping L30 for my various headphones (especially the 6XX), but often I just want to walk around my apartment with my iPhone in my pocket and my Hemp or SR60 on my head. Grado hardly needs any power, so I’ve just been using the $9 Apple Lightning to 3.5 dongle.

That dongle appears to be dying on me (I hear various clicks when I plug it in), so I‘m not sure whether to just spend another $9, whether I should spend a bit more on another dongle (ie. would the $20 UGreen dongle be better?) or whether there’s some other super cheap portable option. I feel like even a BTR5 would be overkill for my purposes.

What do you think? Should I just grab another $9 Apple dongle for my Hemp?


----------



## CJG888

As I understand it, only final assembly of the lower-end products takes place in Brooklyn. All components and sub-assemblies are surely sourced from the Far East...

This is, however, still very different from the approach of many competitors, who simply choose something from an OEM catalogue and specify a set of features and tuning.

Either approach can allow a small(ish) player in the business to come up with an excellent product. And in the consumer electronics market, even Sennheiser are a minnow (hence, presumably, the decision to divest the consumer headphone business).

“Big”, in this game, means Samsung, Sony or Apple (for instance).


----------



## AudioJunkie

CJG888 said:


> As I understand it, only final assembly of the lower-end products takes place in Brooklyn. All components and sub-assemblies are surely sourced from the Far East...
> 
> This is, however, still very different from the approach of many competitors, who simply choose something from an OEM catalogue and specify a set of features and tuning.
> 
> ...


Nope, I remember watching a video on youtube of a Grado factory tour and John Grado said everything is made in-house except the wooden housings which are made by a friend in upstate New York, and the drivers which are made by a friend in Long Island.


----------



## CJG888

You mean they actually do their own plastic injection moulding???

I’m impressed!


----------



## paraphernalia

CJG888 said:


> You mean they actually do their own plastic injection moulding???
> 
> I’m impressed!



They do, watch the video!


----------



## Heyyoudvd

CJG888 said:


> You mean they actually do their own plastic injection moulding???
> 
> I’m impressed!



They do. It’s kind of crazy because the entire Grado factory is just a small 3 story house in Brooklyn. It’s small, it’s narrow, and it’s over 100 years old. You’d never expect that the entire global Grado operation comes from 15-20 employees in an old, decrepit Brooklyn house.

Well, the drivers, woodwork, and their wireless headphones are made externally. But aside from that, all the assembly, injection mounding, and even the tooling is built in-house. As are the phono cartridges.

You can watch a factory tour:



(starting at 1:25)


----------



## CJG888

Stoooooop! Otherwise I’m going to buy one of their cartridges.....


----------



## Heyyoudvd

CJG888 said:


> Stoooooop! Otherwise I’m going to buy one of their cartridges.....



You should get their Epoch3. It’s only $12,000. 😋

They have a very broad price range, going from $99 up to $12,000.


----------



## CJG888

Oh well, my VM740ML has a few hours left in it yet...

But I’m told that Grado cartridges work well in low-mass arms.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

joseph69 said:


> There's no reason for your sarcasm.


 Actually I checked. His post qualifies under Article 3, Section 1.2 of the International Handbook for The Governance of Sarcasm on Internet Forums.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

joseph69 said:


> Grado is simply backed up due to CV-19 and you're all being extremely irrational in your assumptions.
> The Prestige Series are available to pre-order. Isn't that enough to that tell you what's going instead of making assumptions?


LMAO hey, it's a by-product of passion for the brand. People get worked up into a frenzy when anything unexpected happens. 

But I do feel kinda pleased that my post back there about "it's gonna be funny when it turns out this was nothing at all" turned out accurate. Now we can start making wild conjectures about new product announcements this year!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Heyyoudvd said:


> I’m curious, what do you guys use for portability with your Grados?
> 
> When I’m sitting at my desk, I use a Topping L30 for my various headphones (especially the 6XX), but often I just want to walk around my apartment with my iPhone in my pocket and my Hemp or SR60 on my head. Grado hardly needs any power, so I’ve just been using the $9 Apple Lightning to 3.5 dongle.
> 
> ...


I use an iFi xDSD for portable and desktop both (I was looking for an all-in-one) but I can say the BTR5 does have a nice sound to it. The thing is that, IMO, those dongles and the like might have enough power to them, but they're not gonna do it especially well. Plus the BTR5 is extra convenient thanks to the Bluetooth functionality. You don't need to go all the way up to an xDSD or Mojo, but not going total bottom of the barrel is always advised.


----------



## SoundGuru

That Xduoo MT-602 is really powerful  (1300 ohms at 32 ohms) and is overkill for Grado which is low impedance. I have one and it cant be used at quiet volumes due to the channel imbalances. Volume gets really loud too quick. Maybe if your deaf its a good fit... 

There is another one that has less power (MT-601) that is probably better fit with the Grado. It has about 1/6th the power.


----------



## SoundGuru

SomeGuyDude said:


> I use an iFi xDSD for portable and desktop both (I was looking for an all-in-one) but I can say the BTR5 does have a nice sound to it. The thing is that, IMO, those dongles and the like might have enough power to them, but they're not gonna do it especially well. Plus the BTR5 is extra convenient thanks to the Bluetooth functionality. You don't need to go all the way up to an xDSD or Mojo, but not going total bottom of the barrel is always advised.


ifi Hip DAC is great too.. has a bass boost if you prefer to kick it up on the low end. This has a good synergy IMO with the RS2e.


----------



## YtseJamer

https://www.cannabisculture.com/con...-firm-makes-worlds-first-hempwood-headphones/


----------



## SomeGuyDude

YtseJamer said:


> https://www.cannabisculture.com/con...-firm-makes-worlds-first-hempwood-headphones/


That article is just exemplifying why I love Grado. Talking about looking at headphones like a recipe, or the resonant frequencies. There's just such a craftsmanship that blows my mind. John Grado is on the Mt Rushmore of headphone makers and innovators.


----------



## Stevko

I have cancel my Helm Bolt ordrer. should i order a another amp or a extra set of Grado?
I like the schiit stuff. considering Hel 2, vali 2+ and Valahalla 2


----------



## G0rt

Stevko said:


> I have cancel my Helm Bolt ordrer. should i order a another amp or a extra set of Grado?
> I like the schiit stuff. considering Hel 2, vali 2+ and Valahalla 2


Grado takes near nothing to drive it, so Ima vote more Grados. 

That said, I do like mine with Valhalla2 and NOS bottles.


----------



## Stevko

A dealer has some leftovers. Are some of these worth buying?


----------



## CJG888

SoundGuru said:


> That Xduoo MT-602 is really powerful  (1300 ohms at 32 ohms) and is overkill for Grado which is low impedance. I have one and it cant be used at quiet volumes due to the channel imbalances. Volume gets really loud too quick. Maybe if your deaf its a good fit...
> 
> There is another one that has less power (MT-601) that is probably better fit with the Grado. It has about 1/6th the power.



I had also considered going with the 601 for this reason. However, I intended to use this as a semi-portable amp, and any sort of ECC88 is hardly ideal for that use case 😂. Maybe with a LOT of dampers....

So what you’re really saying is that the volume pot is rubbish. That can be fixed (as it can on the cheaper Little Dot models).

Alternatively, I will just feed a lower-level signal from the Mojo. The TeraDak only puts out about 1.5V as it is (output straight off the DAC chips).

Did I say that it wouldn’t need modding???


----------



## CJG888 (Mar 26, 2021)

I’m very fussy about tube noise:


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Stevko said:


> A dealer has some leftovers. Are some of these worth buying?


Yes all of them.


----------



## CJG888

Absolutely!


----------



## SoundGuru

CJG888 said:


> I had also considered going with the 601 for this reason. However, I intended to use this as a semi-portable amp, and any sort of ECC88 is hardly ideal for that use case 😂. Maybe with a LOT of dampers....
> 
> So what you’re really saying is that the volume pot is rubbish. That can be fixed (as it can on the cheaper Little Dot models).
> 
> ...


Yea that might be better. The DAC I use (Topping E30) outputs 2V so maybe that is the problem.

The build quality is excellent for the price though. Stock tubes are great too. I might pick up the 601 as well as its so cheap. There were some reviews that praised the 601 with Grado.


----------



## CJG888

The problem with ECC88s is that low-noise rugged ones tend to sound rather ordinary, and good-sounding NOS ones tend to be borderline microphonic. Some of mine were actually noisy. 

Plus: would you use a tube that costs twice the price of the amp?

NOS 6AK5s sound excellent, are cheap and plentiful and almost indestructible. They were generally used in radar arrays (which is why there are shedloads of military surplus ones knocking around). I will start off with some 1965 Sylvania JHS.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

SomeGuyDude said:


> Now we can start making wild conjectures about new product announcements this year!


Does anyone know where I can pre order my dark chocolate brown GH5 with a lightweight detachable cable?


----------



## ParaLoganGrado (Mar 26, 2021)

WOW!  Shout out to the sound engineer on this recording!  It sounds amazing on my other cans, but paired with the GH2s, you just melt into your chair with your jaw on the floor: 

These kids have genuine SOUL and talent.  Absolutely incredible if you like southern blues rock, and even if you don't, it's like The Allman Brothers Band and SRV had a love child.


----------



## oryan_dunn (Mar 26, 2021)

Heyyoudvd said:


> I’m curious, what do you guys use for portability with your Grados?
> 
> When I’m sitting at my desk, I use a Topping L30 for my various headphones (especially the 6XX), but often I just want to walk around my apartment with my iPhone in my pocket and my Hemp or SR60 on my head. Grado hardly needs any power, so I’ve just been using the $9 Apple Lightning to 3.5 dongle.
> 
> ...


Unless you need more power, or the adapter isn't a good match for the headphones you're using, the audio quality is very good
https://www.kenrockwell.com/apple/lightning-adapter-audio-quality.htm


> This tiny Apple device has better performance and more and cleaner output than many fancier "audiophile" devices I've tested. Apple has more resources to make better stuff than the smaller companies. Most 3rd-party headphone amps and DACs, all be they bigger and far more expensive, put out less clean power into 32Ω loads, and do it with more distortion, poorer sound and lousier frequency response.
> 
> 
> If you're using regular headphones (under 100Ω), you  can't do better than using this adapter or just plugging it into your iPhone, iPad or iPod. Only if you're running 240Ω or higher headphones are you likely to need a professional amp like the Benchmark DAC1 HDR to get more output.


----------



## mochimashu

Stevko said:


> A dealer has some leftovers. Are some of these worth buying?


Which dealer is it?


----------



## Stevko

Duet Audio


----------



## Gippy

Stevko said:


> A dealer has some leftovers. Are some of these worth buying?



The Alessandro MS-Pro is very interesting. I always wanted to hear one of those to compare against the RS1i/RS1e.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

oryan_dunn said:


> Unless you need more power, or the adapter isn't a good match for the headphones you're using, the audio quality is very good
> https://www.kenrockwell.com/apple/lightning-adapter-audio-quality.htm



It’s not the audio quality that is a problem but rather, the durability. This is the second one of these Apple dongles to give me problems. They simply don’t have sufficient strain relief and so they break after a while.

I’m wondering how the alternatives compare. For example, Ugreen makes one. As do other companies. And most of them are in the $15-$20 range rather than $9. So I’d imagine they’re more durable, but I’m wondering how they compare in terms of sound quality, as Apple’s dongle is quite good in that department, as you pointed out.


----------



## Stevko

Is the ms pro on my picture based on the old rs1i or the new rs1e?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

ParaLoganGrado said:


> WOW!  Shout out to the sound engineer on this recording!  It sounds amazing on my other cans, but paired with the GH2s, you just melt into your chair with your jaw on the floor:
> 
> These kids have genuine SOUL and talent.  Absolutely incredible if you like southern blues rock, and even if you don't, it's like The Allman Brothers Band and SRV had a love child.



Yassss! Saw these guys open up for Lettuce a couple years back. Greasy blues rock like this is custom tailored for Grados.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Yassss! Saw these guys open up for Lettuce a couple years back. Greasy blues rock like this is custom tailored for Grados.



WHAT?  Really?  Dang dude.  I've been trying to find a show close to me to go with a childhood friend and down some fire water!!  Jealous


----------



## Stevko

Heyyoudvd said:


> It’s not the audio quality that is a problem but rather, the durability. This is the second one of these Apple dongles to give me problems. They simply don’t have sufficient strain relief and so they break after a while.
> 
> I’m wondering how the alternatives compare. For example, Ugreen makes one. As do other companies. And most of them are in the $15-$20 range rather than $9. So I’d imagine they’re more durable, but I’m wondering how they compare in terms of sound quality, as Apple’s dongle is quite good in that department, as you pointed out.


This dongle is a bit sharp/too clean with grado


----------



## funkymartyn

What's your views  ? 
I have the  Sr60  , Sr225e ,  Sr325i  (gold )  and  Rs2e . 
Would it be worth picking up a  Sr80e  £99.   Or  Sr125e  £120  ( on a deal )  ....both new.  ? 
 Thanks in advance for your input....


----------



## Heyyoudvd

joseph69 said:


> Grado is simply backed up due to CV-19 and you're all being extremely irrational in your assumptions.
> The Prestige Series are available to pre-order. Isn't that enough to that tell you what's going instead of making assumptions?



Perhaps I’m out of the loop but do you have firsthand knowledge into Grado or are you hypothesizing?



Stevko said:


> This dongle is a bit sharp/too clean with grado



Do you mean the Apple dongle or others like the Ugreen?


----------



## Stevko

New amp ordered 😀
Class A
Schiit Asgard 2







NameQtyPriceItem TotalAsgard 2 

B-Stock
Silver
230V
1$119.00$119.00Subtotal$119.00Shipping: FedEx International Economy$44.86Total$163.86


----------



## elvergun

Heyyoudvd said:


> Perhaps I’m out of the loop but do you have firsthand knowledge into Grado or *are you hypothesizing*?



Hmm...as opposed to those saying that Grado is in deep financial crisis and are therefore forced to move all their operations to China?


----------



## Stevko

Heyyoudvd said:


> Perhaps I’m out of the loop but do you have firsthand knowledge into Grado or are you hypothesizing?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean the Apple dongle or others like the Ugreen?


Mean apple dongle


----------



## mochimashu

funkymartyn said:


> What's your views  ?
> I have the  Sr60  , Sr225e ,  Sr325i  (gold )  and  Rs2e .
> Would it be worth picking up a  Sr80e  £99.   Or  Sr125e  £120  ( on a deal )  ....both new.  ?
> Thanks in advance for your input....


Before Christmas SR80e was around £80 new, so personally I wouldn't pay for the extra £20 when I know the price could be lower. There are differences between 60/80/125/225/325 of course, but overall imo it's better to save up for something outside the Prestige line, like a GH or a vintage RS1/RS1i/RS2/RS2i. If you really want to dig into the Prestige line, personally I think it'd be more fun to get, say, SR325, brushed silver/chrome SR325is, Alessandro MS2/2i/2e to explore the generational differences in Grado rather than the model differences in the current lineup.


----------



## Pirastro

funkymartyn said:


> What's your views  ?
> I have the  Sr60  , Sr225e ,  Sr325i  (gold )  and  Rs2e .
> Would it be worth picking up a  Sr80e  £99.   Or  Sr125e  £120  ( on a deal )  ....both new.  ?
> Thanks in advance for your input...


I would skip the prestige line and go directly to Hemp.  Sr80 and sr125 are redundant in your collection, at least sound wise.  If you want to buy simply for the sake of filling in the gaps in your collection, sure.  If not, I'd pass on those.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

elvergun said:


> Hmm...as opposed to those saying that Grado is in deep financial crisis and are therefore forced to move all their operations to China?



Yeah, that’s sort of what I was asking. A lot of people hypothesized bad news for Grado, someone said not to worry, and that seemed to calm people’s fears. I wasn’t sure if it was just a case of different people with competing theories, or if perhaps this individual had some sort of insider knowledge.

After all, this is a pretty big and passionate Grado community, plus this user’s bio says he’s from NY, so I was wondering if perhaps anyone in this thread has an actual connection to the company. Perhaps there are friends or friends of friends or something to that effect. I guess not.


----------



## joseph69

Heyyoudvd said:


> Perhaps there are friends or friends of friends or something to that effect.


Yes, something very well to that effect.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

elvergun said:


> Hmm...as opposed to those saying that Grado is in deep financial crisis and are therefore forced to move all their operations to China?


Did anyone actually say that's happening? Last I saw it was just a hypothetical people were discussing.


----------



## audiobomber

Stevko said:


> New amp ordered 😀
> Class A
> Schiit Asgard 2
> 
> ...


Great complement for the Grado sound and an amazing value. I paid double that and well worth it.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

SomeGuyDude said:


> Did anyone actually say that's happening? Last I saw it was just a hypothetical people were discussing.


100% correct. It was literally posed as a hypothetical question and some of us were riffing on it as such. No one involved in that convo claimed otherwise.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

In the midst of all the supply issues, one thing remains: _the Hemp is still in stock! You have time!!!_


----------



## Heyyoudvd

SomeGuyDude said:


> In the midst of all the supply issues, one thing remains: _the Hemp is still in stock! You have time!!!_



That almost gave me pause last week when I was in the store buying a pair. I went to go pick up a Hemp and found out they were out of stock of almost every single Grado _besides the Hemp_.

That worried me because it made me wonder if perhaps something was wrong with it. Thankfully I opted to go through with the purchase.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Heyyoudvd said:


> That almost gave me pause last week when I was in the store buying a pair. I went to go pick up a Hemp and found out they were out of stock of almost every single Grado _besides the Hemp_.
> 
> That worried me because it made me wonder if perhaps something was wrong with it. Thankfully I opted to go through with the purchase.


If you'll forgive me a moment of more PURE CONJECTURE, I wonder if they anticipated that this one would take off a little more than others thanks to the "lol weed" novelty and made sure they had more on hand. Because, in terms of limited editions, I've NEVER seen a Grado this popular.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

The Blue Ribbon Committee on Baseless Speculation In Audio Forums approves this comment.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

SomeGuyDude said:


> If you'll forgive me a moment of more PURE CONJECTURE, I wonder if they anticipated that this one would take off a little more than others thanks to the "lol weed" novelty and made sure they had more on hand. Because, in terms of limited editions, I've NEVER seen a Grado this popular.



It seems to be two factors: the “lol weed” novelty combined with the “a Grado with bass!” factor that are appealing to people who don’t normally look at Grados.

I’m actually not sure about the sales, though. The thing that leaves me confused is the stitching. It appears that the old production run used black stitching on the headband whereas more recent production uses white stitching. Well, I purchased a unit just this past week and it had black stitching, leading me to believe that the turnover rate hasn’t been particularly high. Of course, that’s all conjecture, so I’m not sure.


----------



## CJG888 (Mar 26, 2021)

Just choose your poison:

Hemp or Bushmills...

Personally, I liked the idea of the Bushmills (although I prefer Islay single malt)... The wooden „reflector“ will surely have given these cans some very special mids.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

CJG888 said:


> Just choose your poison:
> 
> Hemp or Bushmills...
> 
> Personally, I liked the idea of the Bushmills (although I prefer Islay single malt)... The wooden „reflector“ will surely have given these cans some very special mids.


A new "single malt barrel" limited Grado is a concept I might spend an irresponsible amount of money for.


----------



## CJG888

Put me down for the Lagavulin edition. Failing that, I’ll take the Laphroaig.


----------



## CJG888

I suppose Grados are the Islay single malts of the headphone world...


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

CJG888 said:


> Put me down for the Lagavulin edition. Failing that, I’ll take the Laphroaig.


MacCallan will always be my first love. Had a couple very generous pours of MacCallan 25, on the night of my 25th birthday, from a very aesthetically pleasing bartender in Chicago.


----------



## Shane D

For the first time in weeks I have put my Grado's back on. They sound so good.  
Then I log in and see this thread, so I had to post. Love my woodies.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

CJG888 said:


> Just choose your poison:
> 
> Hemp or Bushmills...
> 
> Personally, I liked the idea of the Bushmills (although I prefer Islay single malt)... The wooden „reflector“ will surely have given these cans some very special mids.


I would absolutely purchase another whiskey barrel model.


----------



## Bytor123

Next - beer can cans


----------



## AudioJunkie

Heyyoudvd said:


> That almost gave me pause last week when I was in the store buying a pair. I went to go pick up a Hemp and found out they were out of stock of almost every single Grado _besides the Hemp_.
> 
> That worried me because it made me wonder if perhaps something was wrong with it. Thankfully I opted to go through with the purchase.


Maybe Grado have sold out of other models because of the massive demand for the Hemp headphone and they're focusing on making that?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Heyyoudvd said:


> It seems to be two factors: the “lol weed” novelty combined with the “a Grado with bass!” factor that are appealing to people who don’t normally look at Grados.
> 
> I’m actually not sure about the sales, though. The thing that leaves me confused is the stitching. It appears that the old production run used black stitching on the headband whereas more recent production uses white stitching. Well, I purchased a unit just this past week and it had black stitching, leading me to believe that the turnover rate hasn’t been particularly high. Of course, that’s all conjecture, so I’m not sure.


I can't lie, it's why I bought them. The "lol weed" wasn't really a factor, but @YtseJamer and a few others raving about how full and punchy the sound was won me over and now I'm one of the herd...


----------



## paraphernalia

SomeGuyDude said:


> I can't lie, it's why I bought them. The "lol weed" wasn't really a factor, but @YtseJamer and a few others raving about how full and punchy the sound was won me over and now I'm one of the herd...



Has anybody compared the Hemp to the PS500e?


----------



## CJG888

SomeGuyDude said:


> I would absolutely purchase another whiskey barrel model.


Does anyone else remember the Pioneer „Pure Malt“ speakers, made from solid oak reclaimed from Suntory whisky barrels? IIRC, there was a small LS3/5A-style monitor and a larger model with a d‘Appolito configuration and a horn tweeter...


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Boy people be really takin' advantage of the situation.


----------



## Bytor123

SomeGuyDude said:


> Boy people be really takin' advantage of the situation.


Blimey, I must put mine on eBay, pay my mortgage off


----------



## Gippy

Looks like an auto-pricing bot gone haywire. Those bots typically raise the price as stock declines, so that the last few in stock are sold at exorbitant prices.

Seriously though, I could see the Hemp selling for $700 in a few years, given that it has attained a reputation for being the "best Grado regardless of price" from a few people. Whether you agree is up for debate, but that's what the hype has brought. The Bushmills went for $600-700 on eBay for a while after being discontinued.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Gippy said:


> Looks like an auto-pricing bot gone haywire. Those bots typically raise the price as stock declines, so that the last few in stock are sold at exorbitant prices.
> 
> Seriously though, I could see the Hemp selling for $700 in a few years, given that it has attained a reputation for being the "best Grado regardless of price" from a few people. Whether you agree is up for debate, but that's what the hype has brought. The Bushmills went for $600-700 on eBay for a while after being discontinued.


From what I'm seeing going off reviews and the like, people who respond really well to the Hemp are people who generally aren't quite as enamoured with the Grado sound on their more "signature" models, so I could definitely see it garnering one hell of a reputation and command a good price on the secondhand market. They're the first that I've noticed that brings in a lot of people who had been relatively anti-Grado previously (guilty).


----------



## Pirastro

CJG888 said:


> Does anyone else remember the Pioneer „Pure Malt“ speakers, made from solid oak reclaimed from Suntory whisky barrels? IIRC, there was a small LS3/5A-style monitor and a larger model with a d‘Appolito configuration and a horn tweeter...


Yes, I absolutely remember those, specifically remember thinking that they were beautiful.  Just love the idea of limited edition use of rare/reclaimed wood - so special...wish more makers were into the idea.  Love how it flies in the face of todays mass consumerism of products without character - ie iphones, iwatch, ianythinG.  I want something that is unique and special, that isn’t simply utilitarian, or bought by the millions by all the lemmings.


----------



## Pirastro

SomeGuyDude said:


> From what I'm seeing going off reviews and the like, people who respond really well to the Hemp are people who generally aren't quite as enamoured with the Grado sound on their more "signature" models, so I could definitely see it garnering one hell of a reputation and command a good price on the secondhand market. They're the first that I've noticed that brings in a lot of people who had been relatively anti-Grado previously (guilty).


I guess I can see where you’re coming from.  However, I think they still sound very Grado.  While they are warmer and lusher than most all Grados, they are still very Grado compared with all my other headphones.  I think that they also have brought a lot of non-Grado people in because of the fact that it is uniquely made of hemp and they just sound damned good.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Pirastro said:


> I guess I can see where you’re coming from.  However, I think they still sound very Grado.  While they are warmer and lusher than most all Grados, they are still very Grado compared with all my other headphones.  I think that they also have brought a lot of non-Grado people in because of the fact that it is uniquely made of hemp and they just sound damned good.


I am definitely not arguing that they're un-Grado at all, just that they offer a signature that appeals to people who have typically not be fully in the Grado camp, if that makes sense? They're like... Grado, but more accessible.


----------



## Pirastro

SomeGuyDude said:


> I am definitely not arguing that they're un-Grado at all, just that they offer a signature that appeals to people who have typically not be fully in the Grado camp, if that makes sense? They're like... Grado, but more accessible.


Yeah, I gotcha.  I guess I feel the same way.  It's an acceptable Grado for those who normally couldn't/wouldn't accept a Grado.  BTW, I've been listening to the Hemps pretty much nonstop for a week, and I just switched to my Beyers and couldn't believe how tame and boring they sounded compared to the Hemps!  It might sound kinda cliche, but with the Grados, I feel the music.  With the Beyers, I listen to the music.  Just hoping the Hemps haven't ruined my ears for everything else.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Stevko said:


> Mean apple dongle



Ah. I wonder if the third party dongles are any better/worse. I haven’t really seen any discussion on them. I’m considering grabbing the $20 CAD UGreen dongle but I can’t find a whole lot of info on it.



joseph69 said:


> Yes, something very well to that effect.



Interesting. Anything you can share?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Pirastro said:


> Yeah, I gotcha.  I guess I feel the same way.  It's an acceptable Grado for those who normally couldn't/wouldn't accept a Grado.  BTW, I've been listening to the Hemps pretty much nonstop for a week, and I just switched to my Beyers and couldn't believe how tame and boring they sounded compared to the Hemps!  It might sound kinda cliche, but with the Grados, I feel the music.  With the Beyers, I listen to the music.  Just hoping the Hemps haven't ruined my ears for everything else.


Which Beyer? The ones I had, the 177x, didn't sound boring so much as overly painful.


----------



## Pirastro

SomeGuyDude said:


> Which Beyer? The ones I had, the 177x, didn't sound boring so much as overly painful.


T1.  I love them for symphonic.  They reproduce the sound of strings SO well.  They do big dynamic swings (sense of scale) way better than Hemps. They also do drums/percussion like no other.  And yes, the highs can be painful with certain types of music.


----------



## ESL-1

johanchandy said:


> Sure but in this case it's justified(look at the comments on zeos's hemp video, also several older comments in this thread as well). On the other hand some people will defend anything.


Let’s not forget this whole hobby we share is still down to our own subjective tastes and opinions.  Grado has continually improved their line & performance (to my ears) since the very beginning with Joe Grado’s Signature series and continued with John’s total expansion of the line.  As far as opinions there is of course the myriad of awards, great reviews from multiple valid sources in the industry that Grado has garnered throughout the years.


----------



## ESL-1

johanchandy said:


> Speak of the devil, was just watching the Audiophiliacs video on the hd560s and saw this comment (attached). It's crazy how widespread these experiences are yet some would prefer to gaslight.


I really like Grado but it happens that the SR-325 is one of two models that I never really enjoyed.  That does not mean I therefore do not like Grados.  I have always had Grado in my collection even before I could call it a collection.  With all the different phones I have my different Grados get a very large portion of my listening time.  I also feel that many people might not play around with fit as much as they should.  There is quite a lot that fine tuning can achieve in better fit, comfort and sound.

Back to opinions someone earlier mentioned Zeo.  I usually enjoy his videos but have on a number of occasions did not at all agree with his opinions on headphones that I own and have had extensive experience with.  

That is okay as it again boils down to what each of us think, not that there is a right or wrong.

Enjoy the journey.


----------



## genesyndrome (Mar 26, 2021)

I temporarily attached some ZMF Universe perforated lamb pads to my stock SR325 foam earpads.  I think I'm going to keep it this way for a while.  It's incredibly comfortable now. 👍


----------



## ESL-1 (Mar 27, 2021)

johanchandy said:


> Good points. Wouldn't it be in all of our interests for Grado to increase its customer base? And to work on certain annoyances the current user base has? I'd like to think Grado cares about their customers, as I'm sure they do. Brands do get complacent, there's no harm in asking for improvements


I know for a fact that one thing that Grado is not is complacent.  John is always looking ahead and seeking out even better performance.  I have seen some models that took years to come to market.  Over the years he has always looked for the best performance possible in whatever category and price range he is working on whether headphones or phono cartridges.


----------



## oryan_dunn

SomeGuyDude said:


> I am definitely not arguing that they're un-Grado at all, just that they offer a signature that appeals to people who have typically not be fully in the Grado camp, if that makes sense? They're like... Grado, but more accessible.


One might say they're the Grado gateway drug
...
...
I'll show myself out...


----------



## joseph69

Heyyoudvd said:


> Interesting. Anything you can share?


I'm sworn to secrecy until told otherwise.


----------



## ESL-1

SomeGuyDude said:


> Did anyone actually say that's happening? Last I saw it was just a hypothetical people were discussing.


Not only is Grado doing well but John recently released the new Timbre Series of phono cartridges.  The entry level Opus 3 @ $275 just got an excellent review in Absolute Sound.  COVID shut down rules did cost Grado along with all other affected companies production time and created a backlog of orders.  They have been working overtime to close the gap as orders continue to come in.  Keep in mind that Grado has an extremely large overseas market that is also always looking for product.

I certainly appreciate all the work they are handling so we don’t have to wait too long.  Believe me, they are all quite good at what they do.  

A sterling example of what a family business can be.


----------



## rasmushorn

CJG888 said:


> I suppose Grados are the Islay single malts of the headphone world...


No, to me that is only the anniversary SR325.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

ESL-1 said:


> I really like Grado but it happens that the SR-325 is one of two models that I never really enjoyed.  That does not mean I therefore do not like Grados.  I have always had Grado in my collection even before I could call it a collection.  With all the different phones I have my different Grados get a very large portion of my listening time.  I also feel that many people might not play around with fit as much as they should.  There is quite a lot that fine tuning can achieve in better fit, comfort and sound.
> 
> Back to opinions someone earlier mentioned Zeo.  I usually enjoy his videos but have on a number of occasions did not at all agree with his opinions on headphones that I own and have had extensive experience with.
> 
> ...


I'll say again, my issue with Zeo isn't whether or not I agree with his opinion, it's about his efficacy at conveying information and whether or not what he says feels accurate to the product. What happens to me with watching Zeo is I do not believe he's terribly good at actually understanding what he's hearing nor explaining it to the viewer. Where he and I intersect or not on the enjoyment chart isn't the point. 

I put him in contrast to Tyll, who I think was staggeringly good at explaining a headphone's characteristics, and even on products he didn't like I could hear what he disliked about them and go "okay that's what I want" and feel confident in purchasing them despite his negative review. I'm brought to mind his analysis of the HD600 vs HD650 and why he wasn't as big a fan of the HD650, and based on his _negative_ review of the HD650, that's the one I bought. 

I get that Z can be entertaining to some, my issue is just that he sounds like an enthusiast who has very little "grounding" in what he says.


----------



## CJG888

rasmushorn said:


> No, to me that is only the anniversary SR325.


And where would I find one of those?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

The gold 50th anniversary special 325 was only made in 2003. You can sometimes find one on EBay or sales forums. I have one; it is mostly quite nice but the bass sucks.


----------



## BobG55 (Mar 27, 2021)

CJG888 said:


> And where would I find one of those?


https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Grado-Labs-SR325-Headphone-GOLD-From-Personal-Collection-/123511786554

Well I found this one on eBay but I noticed only after posting this link here that it says “for parts or not working” in the sales ad.


----------



## CJG888

Peaty?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

CJG888 said:


> Peaty?


I think it's more of a sweeter Highland  style. 😁


----------



## Stevko

Joaquin Dinero said:


> The gold 50th anniversary special 325 was only made in 2003. You can sometimes find one on EBay or sales forums. I have one; it is mostly quite nice but the bass sucks.


Aren’t gold produce from 03-09?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Stevko said:


> Aren’t gold produce from 03-09?


Internet sources suggest you might be right. I had thought the Gold 325i was just that years special edition and the 325is  was basically the same thing but not gold. But that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I'd love to see the tuning process of a new limited edition. Like how that works, the way they sit and analyze each one, all that stuff.


----------



## Stevko

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Internet sources suggest you might be right. I had thought the Gold 325i was just that years special edition and the 325is  was basically the same thing but not gold. But that doesn't seem to be the case.


I bought a 325 gold special edition for few weeks ago. Payed about 120$.
Was a lucky guy until i found out they was produced from 03-09.
Think 325is are  produced from 09-14
And 325E from 14-now


----------



## Gippy

Stevko said:


> Think 325is are produced from 09-14



That I know for sure is false. The SR325is was launched with the rest of the i-series in 2007. I distinctly remember auditioning the SR325is and choosing the SR225i over it.


----------



## CJG888

So the special edition was based on the original bass-light 325 (pre-i)?

Sounds like quite a bright headphone!


----------



## Shane D (Mar 27, 2021)

ESL-1 said:


> I really like Grado but it happens that the SR-325 is one of two models that I never really enjoyed.  That does not mean I therefore do not like Grados.  I have always had Grado in my collection even before I could call it a collection.  With all the different phones I have my different Grados get a very large portion of my listening time.  I also feel that many people might not play around with fit as much as they should.  There is quite a lot that fine tuning can achieve in better fit, comfort and sound.
> 
> Back to opinions someone earlier mentioned Zeo.  I usually enjoy his videos but have on a number of occasions did not at all agree with his opinions on headphones that I own and have had extensive experience with.
> 
> ...


Yes, the SR325e's are a bit off. They ignited my passion for Grado, but I did find them too bright. I liked the sound enough that I thought "What if I could get this sound, minus the brightness?"
I did and they were keepers.

I think they are very representative of the Grado sound, but it can get much better, if you like most of what you hear. 

A great intro.


----------



## Stevko

Gippy said:


> That I know for sure is false. The SR325is was launched with the rest of the i-series in 2007. I distinctly remember auditioning the SR325is and choosing the SR225i over it.


Right:

https://www.whathifi.com/grado/sr325is/review


----------



## Stevko

I like mine 325 gold. They are not bright


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

CJG888 said:


> So the special edition was based on the original bass-light 325 (pre-i)?
> 
> Sounds like quite a bright headphone!


I definitely would call it bright. Sparkly treble for days, with very light bass. Stevko doesn't seem to agree up above, but of course it's a subjective concept.


----------



## Stevko (Mar 27, 2021)

Used them last week. Listened to different music for 2-3 hour.
Deezer hifi-schiit modi 3- schiit magni 3.
Was a pleasure. No sparkling treble.nice and engaging.
Not slaming bass. But decent
Yes, I hate meze 99 classic 🤪


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Stevko said:


> Used them last week. Listened to different music for 2-3 hour.
> Deezer hifi-schiit modi 3- schiit magni 3.
> Was a pleasure. No sparkling treble.nice and engaging.
> Not slaming bass. But decent
> Yes, I hate meze 99 classic 🤪


Normally I use the Golds with a Topping DX7s, but I do have a Modi / Magni that I just haven't pulled out in awhile. I'll have to give the Golds some run with it.


----------



## Stevko (Mar 27, 2021)

Try it!
Never heard topping and grado. But I think topping are too clean with grado


----------



## CJG888

I like Grados with OTL amps. It shouldn’t work, but it does.

You need an OTL with output tubes with a low internal resistance, though.


----------



## Stevko

CJG888 said:


> I like Grados with OTL amps. It shouldn’t work, but it does.
> 
> You need an OTL with output tubes with a low internal resistance, though.



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/schiit-valhalla-2-with-grado.890089/


----------



## iFi audio

SoundGuru said:


> ifi Hip DAC is great too.. has a bass boost if you prefer to kick it up on the low end. This has a good synergy IMO with the RS2e.



Although I haven't yet heard RS2e, thanks for letting us know


----------



## Luckyleo (Mar 27, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## Shane D

CJG888 said:


> I like Grados with OTL amps. It shouldn’t work, but it does.
> 
> You need an OTL with output tubes with a low internal resistance, though.


I bought a low impedance tube aimed at my Grado's and it is an awesome combo.


----------



## CJG888

If it’s a parafeed design, presumably it has output transformers (i.e. not OTL).


----------



## Bernard23

gimmeheadroom said:


> Yes, if you hear it you should be able to measure it. But if you can't correlate the measurement to what you're hearing I don't think that is a refutation of what is being heard.
> 
> Rather, it seems increasingly obvious people do not yet know how to measure what affects sound quality. There is little correlation between current measurements and how good something sounds.


You're correct in that there isn't much, but that's not because it's difficult, it's because it's not in the interests of those who have the cash available to conduct that sort of objective testing. The hifi "industry" is largely built on subjective influence (like fashion) not science. The little amounts of science are carefully managed and drip fed wherever it can have a positive impact. From a technical standpoint, it's not particularly challenging, but who would pay for it?


Heyyoudvd said:


> I also got to try out the GH4 and compare them to the Hemp. I definitely preferred the Hemp.


Ooh, why? I was thinking of hunting these down!


----------



## Kons

Well, the hemps sure are fun! 
Seen some different opinions about pad choices, bought some Geekria large (model number EJZ-0047-04). 
But these requires me to bend the headband in quite a bit, anyone here tried this combo?
As im satisfied with the stock ones, they will have to do for the time being.


How these handle lows are the most impressive part for me thus far, just so playful and still crisp.
Nice addition to the rotation.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Kons said:


> Well, the hemps sure are fun!
> Seen some different opinions about pad choices, bought some Geekria large (model number EJZ-0047-04).
> But these requires me to bend the headband in quite a bit, anyone here tried this combo?
> As im satisfied with the stock ones, they will have to do for the time being.
> ...


I've tried a handful of pads on them, the stock Grado S-cush, the L-cush, and the Geekria comfort (the flatter donut). I haven't tried that one specifically but the bowl shape tells me it should do something similar to the L-cush and I think while it can sound okay, it won't have the "in your face" punch that they have stock.


----------



## Kons

SomeGuyDude said:


> I've tried a handful of pads on them, the stock Grado S-cush, the L-cush, and the Geekria comfort (the flatter donut). I haven't tried that one specifically but the bowl shape tells me it should do something similar to the L-cush and I think while it can sound okay, it won't have the "in your face" punch that they have stock.



Thanks for the information, will probably stick with the stock ones until something interesting pops up.


----------



## buke9

Kons said:


> Well, the hemps sure are fun!
> Seen some different opinions about pad choices, bought some Geekria large (model number EJZ-0047-04).
> But these requires me to bend the headband in quite a bit, anyone here tried this combo?
> As im satisfied with the stock ones, they will have to do for the time being.
> ...


Yes they are quite fun. I just picked these up about a month ago after seeing all the love for them and was pleasantly surprised on how good they sound. One thing I will say as I really don’t like the stock pads at all I just do not like a on ear headphone but did have a extra pair of pads that I got for my old RS1’s ( that I sold last year) that do make them much better for me.


----------



## Kons

buke9 said:


> Yes they are quite fun. I just picked these up about a month ago after seeing all the love for them and was pleasantly surprised on how good they sound. One thing I will say as I really don’t like the stock pads at all I just do not like a on ear headphone but did have a extra pair of pads that I got for my old RS1’s ( that I sold last year) that do make them much better for me.



How far away from the driver does these pads put you compared to stocks?


----------



## buke9 (Mar 27, 2021)

SomeGuyDude said:


> I've tried a handful of pads on them, the stock Grado S-cush, the L-cush, and the Geekria comfort (the flatter donut). I haven't tried that one specifically but the bowl shape tells me it should do something similar to the L-cush and I think while it can sound okay, it won't have the "in your face" punch that they have stock.


I’m not versed in the Grado pads which are these ? Sorry haven’t posted a pic in a while and didn’t do what I wanted.


----------



## johanchandy

ESL-1 said:


> I know for a fact that one thing that Grado is not is complacent.  John is always looking ahead and seeking out even better performance.  I have seen some models that took years to come to market.  Over the years he has always looked for the best performance possible in whatever category and price range he is working on whether headphones or phono cartridges.


Oh I agree with the performance argument, Grado has mentioned something along those lines with the release of the hemp, in a news release they claimed they learnt a lot from designing the hemp and it was the result of a lot of testing. When I was talking about complacency I wasn't talking about the performance however.


----------



## johanchandy (Mar 27, 2021)

ESL-1 said:


> I really like Grado but it happens that the SR-325 is one of two models that I never really enjoyed.  That does not mean I therefore do not like Grados.  I have always had Grado in my collection even before I could call it a collection.  With all the different phones I have my different Grados get a very large portion of my listening time.  I also feel that many people might not play around with fit as much as they should.  There is quite a lot that fine tuning can achieve in better fit, comfort and sound.
> 
> Back to opinions someone earlier mentioned Zeo.  I usually enjoy his videos but have on a number of occasions did not at all agree with his opinions on headphones that I own and have had extensive experience with.
> 
> ...


I only shared that comment because of how widespread the complaints about the pads were.

I however love the sr325 although I find them a tad bright


----------



## johanchandy

ESL-1 said:


> Let’s not forget this whole hobby we share is still down to our own subjective tastes and opinions.  Grado has continually improved their line & performance (to my ears) since the very beginning with Joe Grado’s Signature series and continued with John’s total expansion of the line.  As far as opinions there is of course the myriad of awards, great reviews from multiple valid sources in the industry that Grado has garnered throughout the years.


No disagreement here


----------



## Stevko

Will not say my 325 are bright.
Sounds more backward and relaxing than my 225e.
My 225e are more forward and engaging.


----------



## ESL-1

SomeGuyDude said:


> I'd love to see the tuning process of a new limited edition. Like how that works, the way they sit and analyze each one, all that stuff.


The tuning process and evolution of a Limited Production model would not be much different than what needs to be done when a new series (e at the moment) is to be introduced.  On a Limited Series they are just starting with ideas and what they think they want the model to achieve and are usually starting from scratch.  On new replacement models (i series to e) I would think they are building on the former model to evolve with better performance
within that framework. A LOT of listening must surely be a part for both.

Then again, perhaps it is just a magic wand that actually leads the way.
Regardless, in my opinion they certainly get results and for this I thank them.


----------



## johanchandy

Stevko said:


> Will not say my 325 are bright.
> Sounds more backward and relaxing than my 225e.
> My 225e are more forward and engaging.


Those gold sr325 look super interesting, I hope to own a pair some day


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Bernard23 said:


> Ooh, why? I was thinking of hunting these down!



I’m not really the right person to ask because I don’t have a whole lot of experience comparing Grados. The Hemp are only the second pair I own (after the SR60, which I’ve had for almost 20 years). I’ve heard a few other pairs over the years, but it’s mostly just from walking into a store and listening for a few minutes here and there.

In other words, I don’t have extended listening time with the Grado sound signature, so I can’t tell you how the GH4 compare to other Grados. What I can tell you is that just generally as a headphone listener, I can say that the GH4 have more of that sound that people typically associate with Grado - ie. more of a mid/high focus and less bass.

The Hemp are considered an outlier in the Grado lineup because while they still have the recognizable Grado sound, they’re more balanced and thus, may appeal to a wider audience. The GH4 sounded quite good to me, but I have no idea whether they’re better or worse than something like an RS2e or PS500e. What I can say is that the Hemp hit harder than the GH4 and that made them the clear choice for me.


----------



## Stevko

johanchandy said:


> Those gold sr325 look super interesting, I hope to own a pair some day


They are good..


----------



## Luckyleo

RS1e vs GS1000e Vs GS200e Vs GS 3000e

I have/had a number Grado’s over the years. Today my favorites are the Hemp and RS1e.  I’d like to add to my collection and am considering the 3 mentioned above as upgrade to the RS1e. I would appreciate thoughts and comments on the differences between my 3 choices.

thanks!  Really appreciate it.
Leo


----------



## Bernard23

Luckyleo said:


> RS1e vs GS1000e Vs GS200e Vs GS 3000e
> 
> I have/had a number Grado’s over the years. Today my favorites are the Hemp and RS1e.  I’d like to add to my collection and am considering the 3 mentioned above as upgrade to the RS1e. I would appreciate thoughts and comments on the differences between my 3 choices.
> 
> ...


I'm beginning to think that the holy trinity is something like this:

Sr60e
Hemp / RS2e
GS3ke

The 325e is in there too, it's a bonkers good transducer.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

buke9 said:


> I’m not versed in the Grado pads which are these ? Sorry haven’t posted a pic in a while and didn’t do what I wanted.


Those would be the L-Cush. I am not a fan of them on the Hemp at all, but they work on the sr225e.


----------



## buke9

SomeGuyDude said:


> Those would be the L-Cush. I am not a fan of them on the Hemp at all, but they work on the sr225e.


Now I know what to call them thanks. I do not care for the stock flat pads as it is like not having a pad at all for me.


----------



## elvergun

buke9 said:


> Now I know what to call them thanks. *I do not care for the stock flat pads as it is like not having a pad at all for me.*



You are not the only one -- I hate them too.    Some people absolutely love them though.   Freedom of choice is what you got...


----------



## SomeGuyDude

elvergun said:


> You are not the only one -- I hate them too.    Some people absolutely love them though.   Freedom of choice is what you got...


Comfort-wise? Oh god the stock pads are a turd sandwich. The thing is, none of the others sound as good to my ears. So I just put up with it LOL.


----------



## ESL-1

SomeGuyDude said:


> Comfort-wise? Oh god the stock pads are a turd sandwich. The thing is, none of the others sound as good to my ears. So I just put up with it LOL.


I actually liked how the old flat pad sounded on the Hemp that I have done some experiments with flats on some my  other mid range Grado’s.  These are the same pads that were used on the Joseph Grado Signature HP1000 models and John Grado’s first flagship the original RS-1 both of which I have. 

After a few weeks of playing around comparing both my current RS-1e and PS-500e are now sporting original Grado flats and I am enjoying them very much.
Here was a definite example where careful fine tuning of the fit & placement on my ears gave me better performance and a comfortable fit (light pressure usually part of that adjustment).

Just an as I hear it situation that I recommend.  Perhaps a little experimentation regarding pressure, fit and exact placement might yield you some good results.

Enjoy......


----------



## elvergun

SomeGuyDude said:


> *Comfort-wise? *Oh god the stock pads are a turd sandwich. The thing is, none of the others sound as good to my ears. So I just put up with it LOL.



Yeah.    I know they sound good, but comfort sucks.   Actually, L pads are not that great either.   I use some covers which fit L pads perfectly and now I'm in Grado heaven (for years I had a love-hate relationship with my SR325 because of the comfort issue).


----------



## ACOC0NUT

Kons said:


> Well, the hemps sure are fun!
> Seen some different opinions about pad choices, bought some Geekria large (model number EJZ-0047-04).
> But these requires me to bend the headband in quite a bit, anyone here tried this combo?
> As im satisfied with the stock ones, they will have to do for the time being.
> ...


I've tried those pads on the Hemp. They are pretty good, but I still very much prefer the stock pads. So far, no other pad has kept the lush magical sound of the Hemp. If you absolutely CAN'T deal with the stock pads, the pads you mentioned are probably your best option.

I also like these. They don't sound quite as good as the stock pads, but they sound the closest. They are still on ear but are a much softer and more comfortable foam.
https://www.amazon.com/Geekria-Repl...2EXQF2RSREF&psc=1&refRID=6YF6RH0G42EXQF2RSREF


----------



## Bernard23

ACOC0NUT said:


> I've tried those pads on the Hemp. They are pretty good, but I still very much prefer the stock pads. So far, no other pad has kept the lush magical sound of the Hemp. If you absolutely CAN'T deal with the stock pads, the pads you mentioned are probably your best option.
> 
> I also like these. They don't sound quite as good as the stock pads, but they sound the closest. They are still on ear but are a much softer and more comfortable foam.
> https://www.amazon.com/Geekria-Repl...2EXQF2RSREF&psc=1&refRID=6YF6RH0G42EXQF2RSREF


Noooo
They're not the ones! These are what you want for Hemps. Treble lift just like Grado should be but with all the bass impact :

Aka Geekria LL pads. They have a chamfer, the foam is much softer than the stock pads and also most of the Geekria pads; their L pad copy is almost identical to the Grado OEM version.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0155XZJ4I/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_DSDRFS0CQFM0AQ28HZ2R


----------



## Shane D (Mar 27, 2021)

CJG888 said:


> If it’s a parafeed design, presumably it has output transformers (i.e. not OTL).


I never said It was an OTL amp, just that it is a tube amp. It is a SET design


----------



## Heyyoudvd

I just realized that my Hemp play louder than my SR60.

How does that make sense?

Both have an SPL of 98 the Hemp have a slightly higher impedance of 38 vs 32. And yet I have to turn down the volume on my amp when switching from the SR60 to the Hemp because the Hemp play louder.


----------



## knopi

I do not know but Zeos seems like he would record some porn at least from how he speaks


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Heyyoudvd said:


> I just realized that my Hemp play louder than my SR60.
> 
> How does that make sense?
> 
> Both have an SPL of 98 the Hemp have a slightly higher impedance of 38 vs 32. And yet I have to turn down the volume on my amp when switching from the SR60 to the Hemp because the Hemp play louder.


It seems like, for me, boosted bass can make something feel louder at the same absolute volume level. So the extra bass in the Hemps might account for it ?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

knopi said:


> I do not know but Zeos seems like he would record some porn at least from how he speaks


Reporting this for obscene content 😜


----------



## Stevko

Hi!
How warm is a asgard 2?
Has order one.
Can i put it under my tv like my magni 3?
The tv are about 3 inch wide under.


----------



## rasmushorn

johanchandy said:


> Those gold sr325 look super interesting, I hope to own a pair some day


I miss the SR325 and totally regret selling them.


----------



## Stevko

Hard to find used.


----------



## johanchandy

rasmushorn said:


> I miss the SR325 and totally regret selling them.


That's gorgeous!


----------



## Stevko

Listened to my 325 Gold yesterday. Wonderful😀


----------



## Stevko

rasmushorn said:


> I miss the SR325 and totally regret selling them.


Buy some 325E instead 😍


----------



## rasmushorn

Stevko said:


> Buy some 325E instead 😍


Actually, if they sound anything like the golden anniversary version, I am considering that


----------



## Stevko

And if you not like them. We can trade 🤪


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Stevko said:


> Listened to my 325 Gold yesterday. Wonderful😀


Hey so did I! I think there is something to your theory about the Modi/Magni stack. The bass on the 325i seemed to come through better that way. The 325e was still better, bass-wise but not the night and day difference I've heard before.


----------



## elnero

Shane D said:


> I bought a low impedance tube aimed at my Grado's and it is an awesome combo.


So you decided to keep the MAD? What changed?


----------



## Gippy (Mar 28, 2021)

Stevko said:


> How warm is a asgard 2?



It's a class A amp. It's going to run hot unlike the Magni which is class AB. I can't put my palm on top of my Pro iCAN (which is also class A) for more than 5 seconds.

The Asgard 3 isn't class A as stated in the product FAQ.


----------



## iFi audio

rasmushorn said:


> I miss the SR325 and totally regret selling them.



Is that an iMod ?


----------



## rasmushorn

iFi audio said:


> Is that an iMod ?


No, I never had the iMod iPod, just a normal iPod Classic and line out doc cable into the LISA III. I still have the iPod as a holy relic from old times.


----------



## ACOC0NUT

Bernard23 said:


> Noooo
> They're not the ones! These are what you want for Hemps. Treble lift just like Grado should be but with all the bass impact :
> 
> Aka Geekria LL pads. They have a chamfer, the foam is much softer than the stock pads and also most of the Geekria pads; their L pad copy is almost identical to the Grado OEM version.
> ...


I've also tried these pads. They are good, but they have a fairly larger diameter so they press on my temples a bit and that makes them uncomfortable for me plus they still lose the lush lower mids imo. So far, only the stock F-cush pads sound the way I want. 

Though I must admit, I've been enjoying how my Hemps sound with Grado L-cush pads. It's totally different from stock, but still really enjoyable to me. If this is generally what other Grados like the RS2e and GH4 sound like, then I think I'll have to get one of those at some point to compliment my Hemps.


----------



## ACOC0NUT

Heyyoudvd said:


> I just realized that my Hemp play louder than my SR60.
> 
> How does that make sense?
> 
> Both have an SPL of 98 the Hemp have a slightly higher impedance of 38 vs 32. And yet I have to turn down the volume on my amp when switching from the SR60 to the Hemp because the Hemp play louder.


This is due to the F-cush pads being so thin and holding the driver closer to your ear. When I put an L-cush style pad on my Hemps I have to turn it up to get the same volume as with the F-cush pads.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

ACOC0NUT said:


> Though I must admit, I've been enjoying how my Hemps sound with Grado L-cush pads. It's totally different from stock, but still really enjoyable to me. If this is generally what other Grados like the RS2e and GH4 sound like, then I think I'll have to get one of those at some point to compliment my Hemps.



This kind of confuses me. If a pad swap is all it takes to make one Grado sound like a different one, then wouldn’t that mean the big factors like the wooden chamber are really just aesthetic?

Will F pads make an RS2e sound like a Hemp and will L pads make a Hemp sound like an RS2e? Because if so, wouldn’t that mean the headphones are functionally the same and the differences amount to them looking cool in different ways?


----------



## carboncopy

ACOC0NUT said:


> This is due to the F-cush pads being so thin and holding the driver closer to your ear. When I put an L-cush style pad on my Hemps I have to turn it up to get the same volume as with the F-cush pads.


Except the SR60 has an S cushion, which is also very thin, like the F. I do expereince the same. The HEMP is more sensitive.


----------



## paraphernalia

Heyyoudvd said:


> This kind of confuses me. If a pad swap is all it takes to make one Grado sound like a different one, then wouldn’t that mean the big factors like the wooden chamber are really just aesthetic?
> 
> Will F pads make an RS2e sound like a Hemp and will L pads make a Hemp sound like an RS2e? Because if so, wouldn’t that mean the headphones are functionally the same and the differences amount to them looking cool in different ways?



Each Grado model is tuned for the pads it comes with. That's not to say that some people won't be happy with a pad change.


P.S.: Tried The White with L pads today and it sounds pretty good with them. It's still better with the G pads.


----------



## gregorya (Mar 28, 2021)

Heyyoudvd said:


> I just realized that my Hemp play louder than my SR60.
> 
> How does that make sense?
> 
> Both have an SPL of 98 the Hemp have a slightly higher impedance of 38 vs 32. And yet I have to turn down the volume on my amp when switching from the SR60 to the Hemp because the Hemp play louder.


I think they are louder because the stock flat pads on the Hemp place the drivers closer to the ear.


----------



## elvergun

Heyyoudvd said:


> This kind of confuses me. If a pad swap is all it takes to make one Grado sound like a different one, then wouldn’t that mean the big factors like the wooden chamber are really just aesthetic?
> 
> Will F pads make an RS2e sound like a Hemp and will L pads make a Hemp sound like an RS2e? Because if so, wouldn’t that mean the headphones are functionally the same and the differences amount to them looking cool in different ways?



Both models with the same pads do sound very similar.    Using L pads on both, the highs of the RS2e extended more and sounded airier, while the mids and the bass seemed identical to me.


----------



## Shane D

elnero said:


> So you decided to keep the MAD? What changed?


There was very little interest from any buyers. It is kind of a one-trick pony. It does the Grado's amazingly and was very good with the Meze 99's, which I sold.
When I got the Violectric amp I was super impressed with its power and versatility. It is Amazing with the Grado's! So, I thought to move the one trick pony. But then I decided that I would lose too much money on the move and I do enjoy the sound. So I am not selling any more stuff.  

Just going for max variety now.


----------



## ACOC0NUT

carboncopy said:


> Except the SR60 has an S cushion, which is also very thin, like the F. I do expereince the same. The HEMP is more sensitive.


The S-cush pads are actually surprisingly thick. I quarter modded my SR80's S-cush pads and they look to be about 30% thicker than the F-cush pads.


----------



## ACOC0NUT

Heyyoudvd said:


> This kind of confuses me. If a pad swap is all it takes to make one Grado sound like a different one, then wouldn’t that mean the big factors like the wooden chamber are really just aesthetic?
> 
> Will F pads make an RS2e sound like a Hemp and will L pads make a Hemp sound like an RS2e? Because if so, wouldn’t that mean the headphones are functionally the same and the differences amount to them looking cool in different ways?


I haven't personally heard the RS2e or GH4. My point was that I liked how the Hemps sounded with the L-cush pads and it made me want to try the other more "traditional" sounding Grados.

Like paraphernalia said, each model is tuned for the pad it comes with. This is most evident with the PS500e, which has the same L-cush pads as many other models, but has a very different looking bass response (from the graphs I've seen).


----------



## ruinedx (Mar 28, 2021)

So my latest piece of gear I've been able to try the HEMP on is the DNA STARLETT in XLR balanced mode

The DNA Starlett reduced a bit of bass overemphasis I was experiencing with the Liquid Platinum and restored some of the high end missing I was complaining about.

I am not complaining about the liquid platinum though, as it cost 1/4 of what the Starlett costs.  But it is notable that the Hemp did scale with the better amp.  It still definitely shows its limitations in ultimate resolution - but for some masters this may be preferable.  Remains a great choice for synthwave, for example.

demo track of the day for Hemp, does a great job with the dirty psychedelic basslines and driving beat:


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Bernard23 said:


> You're correct in that there isn't much, but that's not because it's difficult, it's because it's not in the interests of those who have the cash available to conduct that sort of objective testing. The hifi "industry" is largely built on subjective influence (like fashion) not science. The little amounts of science are carefully managed and drip fed wherever it can have a positive impact. From a technical standpoint, it's not particularly challenging, but who would pay for it?


I'm not sure it's not challenging. Sure, people can measure fixed waveforms. I don't know that anybody knows how to measure music, much less define it.

Anyway, the Chifi industry is largely built on specs with no regard to sound quality. Science and music is like science and art. They don't go together, no matter how much some people wish they did.

I don't plan to spend any more time discussing this but I did want to say I don't agree with what you wrote. And if you say more about it and I don't respond, it does not mean I accept your argument. It just means I don't care to argue about it


----------



## ruinedx (Mar 28, 2021)

gimmeheadroom said:


> I'm not sure it's not challenging. Sure, people can measure fixed waveforms. I don't know that anybody knows how to measure music, much less define it.
> 
> Anyway, the Chifi industry is largely built on specs with no regard to sound quality. Science and music is like science and art. They don't go together, no matter how much some people wish they did.
> 
> I don't plan to spend any more time discussing this but I did want to say I don't agree with what you wrote. And if you say more about it and I don't respond, it does not mean I accept your argument. It just means I don't care to argue about it


All it takes is 30 minutes and a stack of similarly measuring headphones amps to find out the specs/science "it all sounds the same" claims are a bunch of BS. Sadly in the day of most people shopping online, no one actually does this type of basic experiment anymore.

I am sure some with good intentions are measuring something, but it's not what we ultimately hear.


----------



## ACOC0NUT

Bernard23 said:


> Noooo
> They're not the ones! These are what you want for Hemps. Treble lift just like Grado should be but with all the bass impact :
> 
> Aka Geekria LL pads. They have a chamfer, the foam is much softer than the stock pads and also most of the Geekria pads; their L pad copy is almost identical to the Grado OEM version.
> ...


It's been a while, so I pulled out my geekria LL pads and gave them a try again and I think you're right. These are probably the best sounding alternative to the stock pads if you need more comfort. They are a bit wider, a bit less impactful, and a bit less lush in the mids, but they have that extra touch of treble and still keep a lot of what makes the hemp special. 

The Geekria G-cush pads are probably the best option for an "over ear" kind if fit if you really need that and the geekria hole punch pads are still the closest to stock, albeit with not quite as good quality sound as stock or LL.


----------



## ruinedx (Mar 28, 2021)

Heyyoudvd said:


> This kind of confuses me. If a pad swap is all it takes to make one Grado sound like a different one, then wouldn’t that mean the big factors like the wooden chamber are really just aesthetic?


Using wood is, of course, aesthetic.

The HD800S are regarding as some of the best headphones you can buy and have zero wood.  $3900 Focal Utopia - no wood... $59,000 Sennheiser Orpheus HE-1?  No wood either.

The manufacturer may need to tune the headphone/driver differently to accommodate using woods, and differently again depending on type of wood - but the choice to use wood in the first place is an aesthetic one IMO.


----------



## Pirastro

Heyyoudvd said:


> This kind of confuses me. If a pad swap is all it takes to make one Grado sound like a different one, then wouldn’t that mean the big factors like the wooden chamber are really just aesthetic?
> 
> Will F pads make an RS2e sound like a Hemp and will L pads make a Hemp sound like an RS2e? Because if so, wouldn’t that mean the headphones are functionally the same and the differences amount to them looking cool in different ways?


No two different headphones are ever going to sound the same.  Every single thing you change on a headphone or musical instrument will inherently change the sound.  The Hemp is made out of hemp and the RS2e is made out of wood, that is a HUGE difference in how the driver will resonate in its chamber.  Yes, having the same pad will make them more alike, but a pad will never simply make two totally different headphones sound the same.


----------



## Pirastro (Mar 28, 2021)

ruinedx said:


> Using wood is, of course, aesthetic.
> 
> The HD800S are regarding as some of the best headphones you can buy and have zero wood.  $3900 Focal Utopia - no wood... $59,000 Sennheiser Orpheus HE-1?  No wood either.
> 
> The manufacturer may need to tune the headphone/driver differently to accommodate using woods, and differently again depending on type of wood - but the choice to use wood in the first place is an aesthetic one IMO.


Totally disagree with this.  If the HD800s was made of wood, it would sound like a TOTALLY different headphone.  Same with any of the expensive headphones you've listed.  Just because a top flight headphone omits the use wood, doesn't mean that wood does not have an impact on and change the sound.  Sennheiser, Focal, and others don't use wood because wood won't get them the sound that they want to achieve.  If a violin was made out of plastic or carbon fiber, it would have a completely different sound signature and tonality.  Same with headphones.  The cabinet, or sound chamber that the driver resonates in has a resonant frequency.  Wood has a different resonant characteristic than any plastic and vice versa.  To say that wood is simply for aesthetic purposes is completely ignorant statement.


----------



## ruinedx (Mar 28, 2021)

Pirastro said:


> Totally disagree with this.  If the HD800s was made of wood, it would sound like a TOTALLY different headphone.  Same with any of the expensive headphones you've listed.  Just a top flight headphone doesn't use wood, doesn't mean that wood doesn't change the sound.
> Sennheiser, Focal, and others don't use wood because wood won't get them the sound that they want to achieve.  If a violin was made out of plastic or carbon fiber, it would have a completely different sound signature and tonality.  Same with headphones.  The cabinet, or sound chamber that the driver resonates in has a resonant frequency.  Wood has a different resonant characteristic than any plastic and vice versa.  To say that wood is simply for aesthetic purposes is completely ignorant statement.


All of what you said is only true if the same driver is used in both enclosures and there is no attempt to tune the driver and specifically design the headphone innards for the enclosure material type.   The driver itself and other properties of the headphone can be tuned to accommodate whatever material is being used to mount the driver in.

Wood is primarily for aesthetic purposes in headphones, yes.  It's not that the wood doesn't impact the sound at all, its that a similar sound as a given wood headphone can be achieved via other means with no wood at all - hence using wood in the first place is an aesthetic choice.


----------



## Pirastro

ruinedx said:


> All of what you said is only true if the same driver is used in both enclosures and there is no attempt to tune the driver and specifically design the headphone innards for the enclosure material type.   The driver itself and other properties of the headphone can be tuned to accommodate whatever material is being used to mount the driver in.
> 
> Wood is primarily for aesthetic purposes in headphones, yes.


You can only tune a driver so much.  EVERYTHING you do to a speaker, headphone, musical instrument, etc. will change the sound.  You change the metal of a fine tuner on a violin and it will change the sound.  Two different violins made to the exact measurements but using different wood grains will sound completely different.  The enclosure of a speaker, which is basically the same thing as the enclosure of a headphone will drastically change the sound.  We're not talking about the internal wiring here, we're talking about basically the cabinet of the speaker and resonant frequencies.  Wood is used because it changes the sound of the headphone.  Yes, it is also aesthetically different.


----------



## FullBright1 (Mar 28, 2021)

ruinedx said:


> Using wood is, of course, aesthetic.
> 
> The HD800S are regarding as some of the best headphones you can buy and have zero wood.  $3900 Focal Utopia - no wood... $59,000 Sennheiser Orpheus HE-1?  No wood either.
> 
> The manufacturer may need to tune the headphone/driver differently to accommodate using woods, and differently again depending on type of wood - but the choice to use wood in the first place is an aesthetic one IMO.



There is something to be said , regarding the fact that after 100 yrs of making Speakers, wood is still being used.
They could use plexi, or fiberglass, or carbon, or stainless steel..... .and this is sometimes used ...sure.
However, wood is favored  because wood is beautiful and it resonates.
It adds harmonic complexity, more or less or much more, depending on the hardness/density factor of the wood.

For example, you could fashion cups into the shape of a Beyer T1 headphone.
Make 4 sets.

1. Rosewood
2. Cocobolo
3. Koa
4. African Blackwood.

Use same drivers.

Now, in that list you have 3 very hard hardwoods.  As a matter of fact, Cocobolo is so dense, it sinks in water, and will not float.
This means,  if you are stranded on a deserted Island that has a Cocobolo forest available, then look for some high tech plywood instead, if you want to make a sail boat that floats you to rescue.
So, those 3 hardwoods, same cups, same drivers, will offer less harmonic content, due to density than the Koa, which is a more porous wood, and softer wood.

So what happens to the sound?
Well, a harder wood reflects sound faster, back at you.
A softer wood, dampens the reflection...or in other words, it reflects sound slower.
Regarding Tube amps, this hesitation between signal attack and response, is known as "Lag".

If you are going to buy a set of ZMF, and you want a rounder tone you go with a softer wood cup.
If you want your set to produce  less "lag" and give you more attack and sonic snap, which is perceived as "crisp" then definitely go with a harder hardwood.
Same model.

So. you rate all this, as ATTACK., or how fast the sound comes back, from the back of the cup to the front where you ear exists.

The Headphone Science of Sound, uses graphs and charts and ears to tune the sound using whatever material is used as a Cup.
One of the reasons that a HD 800 is like a Treble Glasswork, is because the cups are non-harmonic material, no lag, and give you instant attack feedback into your sensory receptors that rest inside the cups.

A headphone cup, is a speaker box.
Material used to make the box, really matters.


----------



## Pirastro

FullBright1 said:


> There is something to be said , regarding the fact that after 100 yrs of making Speakers, wood is still being used.
> They could use plexi, or fiberglass, or carbon, or stainless steel..... .and this is sometimes used ...sure.
> However, wood is favored  because wood is beautiful and it resonates.
> It adds harmonic complexity, more or less or much more, depending on the hardness/density factor of the wood.
> ...


Well said, totally agree.


----------



## ruinedx (Mar 28, 2021)

Pirastro said:


> You can only tune a driver so much.  EVERYTHING you do to a speaker, headphone, musical instrument, etc. will change the sound.  You change the metal of a fine tuner on a violin and it will change the sound.  Two different violins made to the exact measurements but using different wood grains will sound completely different.  The enclosure of a speaker, which is basically the same thing as the enclosure of a headphone will drastically change the sound.  We're not talking about the internal wiring here, we're talking about basically the cabinet of the speaker and resonant frequencies.  Wood is used because it changes the sound of the headphone.  Yes, it is also aesthetically different.





FullBright1 said:


> There is something to be said , regarding the fact that after 100 yrs of making Speakers, wood is still being used.
> They could use plexi, or fiberglass, or carbon, or stainless steel..... .and this is sometimes used ...sure.
> However, wood is favored  because wood is beautiful and it resonates.
> It adds harmonic complexity, more or less or much more, depending on the hardness/density factor of the wood.
> ...



Using instrument and speaker analogies are bad comparisons.  A headphone driver sits 1cm - 1" from your ear (sometimes in your ear).  The size of the the "box" is very small, and the back of it is open.  The driver can be tuned in frequency response, positioning ,as well as surrounding materials added to affect that sound as desired.

This is not like a guitar that has a 2ft x 1ft giant resonating box that still has to sound good with whatever type of strings are bought at the local guitar shop.

Even ZMF who is arguably the most popular enthusiast wood headphone maker right now on their "wood" page - where they exhaustively list how each wood density can affect the sound - basically concludes with "buy whichever wood you think looks the best" because the sound difference is in reality minimal.  You would think, if wood is indeed so critically important to the sound, then that would not be the conclusion, now would it?

This reminds me of the PC case argument for cases that exhaust out the top are "better" because "heat rises."  Yeah it does, but it doesn't matter at all when the box is so small and you have multiple 120mm fans directing the air where it is desired to be exhausted.


----------



## audiobomber

carboncopy said:


> Except the SR60 has an S cushion, which is also very thin, like the F. I do expereince the same. The HEMP is more sensitive.





ruinedx said:


> Wood is primarily for aesthetic purposes in headphones, yes.  It's not that the wood doesn't impact the sound at all, its that a similar sound as a given wood headphone can be achieved via other means with no wood at all - hence using wood in the first place is an aesthetic choice.


Really? And which headphones have you heard that sound like Grados?

One of the sites I frequent has a Disagree button. Too bad this site doesn't, because I would press it on every one of last posts. The earcup on a headphone is directly analogous to a speaker enclosure. Vibration cannot be eliminated, only controlled. Speakers and headphones are all about the resonances.


----------



## ruinedx (Mar 28, 2021)

audiobomber said:


> Really? And which headphones have you heard that sound like Grados?
> 
> One of the sites I frequent has a Disagree button. Too bad this site doesn't, because I would press it on every one of last posts. The earcup on a headphone is directly analogous to a speaker enclosure. Vibration cannot be eliminated, only controlled. Speakers and headphones are all about the resonances.


HD700 vs Grado RS-1.  Done.

From ZMF headphones: (note the bold)
"ZMF uses only premium kiln dried hardwoods, which will remain stable for a lifetime of use. *We tune all of our headphones to the same frequency response targets, regardless of wood type*, so you hear the full timbre of each wood species.

Woods naturally  vary in density.  Softer woods have longer decay and natural resonance. Harder woods provide more speed and impact. Preference is subjective and personal, *we suggest choosing based on aesthetic desires.*"

So it appears you also disagree with the manufacturer of the wood headphones.  Not much reading between the lines needed here.


----------



## elvergun (Mar 29, 2021)

Pirastro said:


> No two different headphones are ever going to sound the same.*  Every single thing you change on a headphone or musical instrument will inherently change the sound.  The Hemp is made out of hemp and the RS2e is made out of wood, that is a HUGE difference in how the driver will resonate in its chamber.*  Yes, having the same pad will make them more alike, but a pad will never simply make two totally different headphones sound the same.



My SR225i sounded exactly the same in the plastic cups as it does now in its wooden enclosure.     If there is a difference, I would say that it is very subtle (definitively not a huge difference).    I also heard no difference when I moved my SR60i to wood cups.

Then again, I did not have a stock SR225i to compare (back and forth) with the modified SSR225i.   Two drivers...two different woods...very little difference.    Perhaps there would be a bigger change if we were playing with a closed back model.

Edit:   I do know that wood can make a difference (under the correct circumstances) since I did hear a huge difference when I replaced the plastic cups on my Denon D2000 with D5000 cups.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Heyyoudvd said:


> This kind of confuses me. If a pad swap is all it takes to make one Grado sound like a different one, then wouldn’t that mean the big factors like the wooden chamber are really just aesthetic?
> 
> Will F pads make an RS2e sound like a Hemp and will L pads make a Hemp sound like an RS2e? Because if so, wouldn’t that mean the headphones are functionally the same and the differences amount to them looking cool in different ways?


Absolutely not.

Pad swaps will makes one sound "like" another one, in that it will have similar qualities, because on ALL headphones the pad changes make huge differences. However, speaker housing and material is absolutely a key part of them. If you've ever built speaker boxes you know that making one out of balsa wood is gonna leave you with a really different sound than MDF. They dampen differently, have different resonances. 

But pads are like tips on IEMs. You can make really wild changes to the sound with them. Take the pads off entirely and you're gonna end up with a really, really weird sounding headphones. But no, they won't sound exactly the same as one another.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

ruinedx said:


> HD700 vs Grado RS-1.  Done.
> 
> From ZMF headphones: (note the bold)
> "ZMF uses only premium kiln dried hardwoods, which will remain stable for a lifetime of use. *We tune all of our headphones to the same frequency response targets, regardless of wood type*, so you hear the full timbre of each wood species.
> ...


HD700 sounding like an RS1?

Bruh I didn't even need to read past that to know I can disregard everything else because holy hell those two headphones sound _absolutely nothing_ alike.


----------



## G0rt

SomeGuyDude said:


> HD700 sounding like an RS1?
> 
> Bruh I didn't even need to read past that to know I can disregard everything else because holy hell those two headphones sound _absolutely nothing_ alike.


I use both RS-1e/G and HD700/Dekoni-Hybrid.

HD700 is about as close as Senn ever came to Grado, quirky and peaky and fun.

RS1e is about as close as Grado ever came to Senn, balanced and coherent and timbre-correct.

Not the same, obviously, but not polar opposites, either. I can easily enjoy both.

ATM, HD700 from my Valhalla2, Rippingtons catalog, and nothing wanting.


----------



## audiobomber (Mar 29, 2021)

ruinedx said:


> From ZMF headphones: (note the bold)
> "ZMF uses only premium kiln dried hardwoods, which will remain stable for a lifetime of use. *We tune all of our headphones to the same frequency response targets, regardless of wood type*, so you hear the full timbre of each wood species.
> 
> Woods naturally  vary in density.  Softer woods have longer decay and natural resonance. Harder woods provide more speed and impact. Preference is subjective and personal, *we suggest choosing based on aesthetic desires.*"
> ...


My statement that _"The earcup on a headphone is directly analogous to a speaker enclosure. Vibration cannot be eliminated, only controlled. Speakers and headphones are all about the resonances."_ is in full agreement with the ZMF quote. You don't appear to have understood either mine nor ZMF's statement. The earcup material determines how it resonates, and therefore how it sounds.


----------



## ruinedx (Mar 29, 2021)

audiobomber said:


> My statement that "The earcup on a headphone is directly analogous to a speaker enclosure. Vibration cannot be eliminated, only controlled. Speakers and headphones are all about the resonances." is in full agreement with the ZMF quote. You don't appear to have understood either mine nor ZMF's statement. The earcup material determines how it resonates, and therefore how it sounds.


But as ZMF states, they tune the driver so that the headphone you buy hits the same sonic targets for the model _no matter what the earcup material you choose is_, which is why ZMF recommends picking the wood style you _aesthetically_ like best...

...because aesthetics is the biggest difference between the wood types after tuning, hence ZMF recommendation. Again, not much reading in between the lines, it's right there on the website.

This is also why the HD650 can sound radically different than the HD800S despite both being made of plastic.


----------



## ruinedx

G0rt said:


> I use both RS-1e/G and HD700/Dekoni-Hybrid.
> 
> HD700 is about as close as Senn ever came to Grado, quirky and peaky and fun.
> 
> ...





SomeGuyDude said:


> HD700 sounding like an RS1?
> 
> Bruh I didn't even need to read past that to know I can disregard everything else because holy hell those two headphones sound _absolutely nothing_ alike.



SGD: Read less, listen more


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Mar 29, 2021)

G0rt said:


> I use both RS-1e/G and HD700/Dekoni-Hybrid.
> 
> HD700 is about as close as Senn ever came to Grado, quirky and peaky and fun.
> 
> ...


They literally sound nothing alike except "treble." That's the only similarity. The way the peaks work, the mid-scoop on the HD700, the wildly different bass characteristics, soundstage, the list goes on. I admit it's been a hot minute since I had my HD700s and longer still since I was able to audition an RS1 against them, but no. I cannot agree here. Calling the HD700 anything like a Grado because it's "quirky and peaky" is like saying a tuna casserole is like thai food because it involves noodles and sauce.



ruinedx said:


> But as ZMF states, they tune the driver so that the headphone you buy hits the same sonic targets for the model _no matter what the earcup material you choose is_, which is why ZMF recommends picking the wood style you _aesthetically_ like best...
> 
> ...because aesthetics is the biggest difference between the wood types after tuning, hence ZMF recommendation. Again, not much reading in between the lines, it's right there on the website.
> 
> This is also why the HD650 can sound radically different than the HD800S despite both being made of plastic.


They said they're TUNED to the same TARGETS, but then _immediately say that different woods affect the decay, resonance, speed, and impact_. Like in _the text you provided_ ZMF lists off the effects the wood has on the speakers. They do NOT say the difference between the actual wood is just aesthetics. They're saying that the way ZMF tunes the headphones is towards the same goal regardless of wood type, NOT that the wood is irrelevant to the sound. That's why they suggest buying the one you think looks nicest, because they're TUNED to be very similar. ZMF states, EXPLICITLY, that wood affects the sound.

I will never understand how people can literally post a block of text and then claim the text they're showing states something different from what everyone can read...


----------



## SomeGuyDude

ruinedx said:


> SGD: Read less, listen more


Well you certainly did prove that you read less...


----------



## SomeGuyDude

audiobomber said:


> My statement that "The earcup on a headphone is directly analogous to a speaker enclosure. Vibration cannot be eliminated, only controlled. Speakers and headphones are all about the resonances." is in full agreement with the ZMF quote. You don't appear to have understood either mine nor ZMF's statement. The earcup material determines how it resonates, and therefore how it sounds.


Exactly. ZMF says, _quite clearly_, that the wood has an effect on the audio characteristics, but that they account for this when tuning their particular headphones. To extrapolate ZMF's statement into believing that the wood makes no difference _in general _is absolutely absurd and is the literal opposite to what ZMF is stating.


----------



## ruinedx (Mar 29, 2021)

SomeGuyDude said:


> This isn't even true. They said they're TUNED to the same TARGETS, but then _immediately say that different woods affect the decay, resonance, speed, and impact_. Like in _the text you provided_ ZMF lists off the effects the wood has on the speakers. They do NOT say the difference between the actual wood is just aesthetics. They're saying that the way ZMF tunes the headphones is towards the same goal regardless of wood type, NOT that the wood is irrelevant to the sound. That's why they suggest buying the one you think looks nicest, because they're TUNED to be very similar.
> 
> *I will never understand how people can literally post a block of text and then claim the text they're showing states something different from what everyone can read*...



Isn't that exactly what you are doing here?

The bottom line is ZMF website's *conclusion* and *ultimate recommendation* is for the customer to pick a wood type - whether the most dense, or the least dense - based on *aesthetics*.  This is not to say that the enclosure has no impact on the sound, but rather that after tuning that impact is minimal and *aesthetics* becomes the most important factor for the customer to consider - other things are listed, but ZMF website recommendation suggests the customer buy the one they think looks the best and not worry about some other factor as more important.  That is literally what the website says and quite telling given the entire business is based around selling different types of wood headphones.

Hence, if the driver and innards can be tuned to accommodate the materials of the enclosure, for the headphone designer the enclosure choice at outset of design is primarily aesthetics.  That simple.


----------



## paraphernalia

What's with these thinly veiled epeen contests on here recently?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

ruinedx said:


> Isn't that exactly what you are doing here?
> 
> The bottom line is ZMF website's *conclusion* and *ultimate recommendation* is for the customer to pick a wood type - whether the most dense, or the least dense - based on *aesthetics*.  This is not to say that the enclosure has no impact on the sound, but rather that after tuning that impact is minimal and *aesthetics* becomes the most important factor for the customer to consider - other things are listed, but ZMF website recommendation suggests the customer buy the one they think looks the best.  That is literally what the website says and quite telling given the entire business is based around different types wood headphones.


Wow.

Okay, this is my last attempt here.

ZMF states, for _their products_, that the recommendation is to pick the ones you like aesthetically, because _their headphones_ are tuned to the same targets. This is _after tuning_, as you stated.

This is _completely irrelevant_ to the discussion here, because we're talking about what happens if you swap earcups and material around. If you took ZMF's headphones and swapped all their drivers from one wooden housing to another, _the headphones would sound different. _This is the crux of this matter.

The crap you're posting is only material insofar as it pertains to purchasing from ZMF in particular. It means _nothing_ here. 

You brought up ZMF to try and argue against the idea that the wood cups on Grado headphones affects their sound, and when ZMF's own words prove that it does, you're now just doubling down on the fact that ZMF specifically tunes to similar targets.

I can't keep this going. This is giving me a headache. I gotta get something angry going through the Hemps to blast all this out of my skull.


----------



## ruinedx (Mar 29, 2021)

SomeGuyDude said:


> This is _completely irrelevant_ to the discussion here, because we're talking about what happens if you swap earcups and material around. If you took ZMF's headphones and swapped all their drivers from one wooden housing to another, _the headphones would sound different. _This is the crux of this matter.
> 
> The crap you're posting is only material insofar as it pertains to purchasing from ZMF in particular. It means _nothing_ here.
> 
> You brought up ZMF to try and argue against the idea that the wood cups on Grado headphones affects their sound, and when ZMF's own words prove that it does, you're now just doubling down on the fact that ZMF specifically tunes to similar targets.


It's not irrelevant at all.  My initial claim was not that if you took off the plastic back of an HD800S and put on a wood back with zero other changes that it would sound identical.  My claim was that the enclosure choice is primarily an aesthetic choice by the headphone designer.  And, this information provided by ZMF supports this, as they state that even with their very most polar different woods after tuning they are able to make them sound about the same - meaning that once again, the choice of enclosure is an aesthetic choice and not much more than that.


----------



## G0rt

SomeGuyDude said:


> They literally sound nothing alike except "treble." That's the only similarity. The way the peaks work, the mid-scoop on the HD700, the wildly different bass characteristics, soundstage, the list goes on. I admit it's been a hot minute since I had my HD700s and longer still since I was able to audition an RS1 against them, but no. I cannot agree here. Calling the HD700 anything like a Grado because it's "quirky and peaky" is like saying a tuna casserole is like thai food because it involves noodles and sauce.
> 
> 
> They said they're TUNED to the same TARGETS, but then _immediately say that different woods affect the decay, resonance, speed, and impact_. Like in _the text you provided_ ZMF lists off the effects the wood has on the speakers. They do NOT say the difference between the actual wood is just aesthetics. They're saying that the way ZMF tunes the headphones is towards the same goal regardless of wood type, NOT that the wood is irrelevant to the sound. That's why they suggest buying the one you think looks nicest, because they're TUNED to be very similar. ZMF states, EXPLICITLY, that wood affects the sound.
> ...


Yeah, different spices.

I just switched between my HD700 and my RS1e, Joe Satriani catalog, and I don't find them dramatically different in most respects.

With my DOG (Deaf Old Guy) ears, I do like the Grado tuning better, but the Senns also make music, which is all I really care about.

The Dekoni Hybrids do change things, pumping the bass and smoothing the highs somewhat, which closes up the headstage slightly, but the HD700 are pretty slick.

But I won't be giving up my RS1e, either.


----------



## audiobomber (Mar 29, 2021)

ruinedx said:


> It's not irrelevant at all.  My initial claim was not that if you took off the plastic back of an HD800S and put on a wood back with zero other changes that it would sound identical.  My claim was that the enclosure choice is primarily an aesthetic choice by the headphone designer.  And, this information provided by ZMF supports this, as they state that even with their very most polar different woods after tuning they are able to make them sound about the same - meaning that once again, the choice of enclosure is an aesthetic choice and not much more than that.


So wrong! Materials affect the sound of headphone cups, loudspeaker enclosures and phono cartridge bodies. Not even worth debating with you. Carry on.


----------



## Kons

Pirastro said:


> No two different headphones are ever going to sound the same.  Every single thing you change on a headphone or musical instrument will inherently change the sound.  The Hemp is made out of hemp and the RS2e is made out of wood, that is a HUGE difference in how the driver will resonate in its chamber.  Yes, having the same pad will make them more alike, but a pad will never simply make two totally different headphones sound the same.



The hemps are made out of a composite of Hemp and maple wood, the largest part casing the drivers are also pure maple and not the composite.
You're right about there being a difference but they are in fact still wood cups.


----------



## TooFrank

C’mon guys, let’s go back to the topic. We all know that the sound is subjective and some of the “experiments” mentioned here can never be realised. So while I hear differences between oak (hf3), maple (gk2e), cocobolo (gh2), hemp and for that sake plastic (sr80i), I know of course that this is a combination of materials, pads, drivers and tuning. But which other (brand of) headphones do age so beautifully? It is not like wine, but it is nice to see how that the wood (and leather) changes over time.......I have fallen for that....🥸
happy listening all


----------



## ACOC0NUT

Kons said:


> The hemps are made out of a composite of Hemp and maple wood, the largest part casing the drivers are also pure maple and not the composite.
> You're right about there being a difference but they are in fact still wood cups.


Actually the Hemps have a hemp outer/rear housing and a maple inner/front housing. The hemp composite is the hemp fibers (dark parts) and the hemp stems (light parts). The maple is the part under the pad.


----------



## Kons

ACOC0NUT said:


> Actually the Hemps have a hemp outer/rear housing and a maple inner/front housing. The hemp composite is the hemp fibers (dark parts) and the hemp stems (light parts). The maple is the part under the pad.



Oh, maybe i read this wrong. Was under the impression that there's maple in the composite.


----------



## elvergun

ACOC0NUT said:


> Actually the Hemps have a hemp outer/rear housing and a maple inner/front housing. The hemp composite is the hemp fibers (dark parts) and the hemp stems (light parts). The maple is the part under the pad.



Are those painted shipibo gimbals?   If they are, they look awesome. 

And if they are, we NEED more pictures.


----------



## iFi audio

rasmushorn said:


> No, I never had the iMod iPod, just a normal iPod Classic and line out doc cable into the LISA III. I still have the iPod as a holy relic from old times.



Have you ever considered iModding it? I had an iMod many years ago and I remember that it was a significant step up over a regular 5.5G Video donor. Sorry for off-top!


----------



## ACOC0NUT

elvergun said:


> Are those painted shipibo gimbals?   If they are, they look awesome.
> 
> And if they are, we NEED more pictures.


Here are your pictures













My favorite part of the Shipibo parts bis that I can angle the headband forward so it sits flat on my head better.




@Kons there were quite a few confusing or misinformed articles about these. Since hempwood is so new and unfamiliar, and maple was mentioned, people just assumed the maple was part of the hempwood. I was confused as well untill I got mine and could see the difference between the maple part of the cup and the stems in the hempwood. As you can see in the third pic above, the maple (the button) is fairly darker than the hempwood in this lighting.


----------



## elvergun (Mar 29, 2021)

ACOC0NUT said:


> Here are your pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is one beautiful looking Hemp.

For some reason I though you had painted them with some burgundy color.


----------



## joseph69

It's a GH2 night.


----------



## Tano

joseph69 said:


> It's a GH2 night.


Best grado I've ever heard.


----------



## Pirastro

ACOC0NUT said:


> Here are your pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How difficult was the Shipibo modification?  It looks really great!  Would you say that it was worth the time and money?


----------



## rasmushorn

iFi audio said:


> Have you ever considered iModding it? I had an iMod many years ago and I remember that it was a significant step up over a regular 5.5G Video donor. Sorry for off-top!


I did consider it years ago. But we were five people at a head-if meet, who did a listening test between an iMod and this one and no one could tell the difference. So I kept mine in its original form. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## iFi audio

joseph69 said:


> It's a GH2 night.



Whoa, now that's some serious audio hobby you got there.


----------



## JaquesGelee (Mar 30, 2021)

My very first pair of DIY`s, created with the help of great people I got to know. 

Enjoy this wonderful hobby and particularly the music itself!   






audiophile greetings...


----------



## funkymartyn

Hey up you nicked my grado


----------



## johanchandy

JaquesGelee said:


> My very first pair of DIY`s, created with the help of great people I got to know.
> 
> Enjoy this wonderful hobby and particularly the music itself!
> 
> ...


That looks like a dream! How does it sound?


----------



## JaquesGelee (Mar 30, 2021)

funkymartyn said:


> Hey up you nicked my grado


I couldn´t resist... 



johanchandy said:


> That looks like a dream! How does it sound?


Thank you for the flowers. 🙏 💐 *and also the people again who made this build possible for me.

Honestly i´m still choosing from my modest equipment and test the driver. I am also no professional audiophile reviewer. 

First impressions were a mixture of flat bass and quite a little bit harsh.
But after burn-in my ears and break-in the drivers, they sound amazing, precise and very clear to me. Very detailed and non forgiven. I actually like them the most with my Graham Slee Portable Amp. I also experimented with the pads, but i´m absolutly fine with the ones shown above.

But to answer your question:
They sound like you are listening to them, same as with every headphone.

So, definitely a great and detailed, but not my daily driver.


----------



## joseph69

iFi audio said:


> Whoa, now that's some serious audio hobby you got there.


Thank you very much.


----------



## CJG888

JaquesGelee said:


> I couldn´t resist...
> 
> 
> Thank you for the flowers. 🙏 💐 *and also the people again who made this build possible for me.
> ...



Are those Shipibo pads?


----------



## JaquesGelee (Mar 31, 2021)

CJG888 said:


> Are those Shipibo pads?


No these are from Beautiful Audio. But the Shipibo Cushions are also from an amazing quality. These are Shipibo:


----------



## iFi audio

JaquesGelee said:


> My very first pair of DIY`s, created with the help of great people I got to know.
> 
> Enjoy this wonderful hobby and particularly the music itself!
> 
> ...



Lovely work   

If it sounds at least half as good as it looks, you're a winner already


----------



## JaquesGelee (Mar 31, 2021)

iFi audio said:


> Lovely work
> 
> If it sounds at least half as good as it looks, you're a winner already


Thank you!
Yes, a lot of great people have worked here
They sound amazing. The hard wood supports a direct sound of the drivers.
I tested them the last days also with your Pro iDSD. I am glad that you liked the picture of it so much that you want to use it. But where do you upload it?


----------



## tameral (Mar 31, 2021)

I keep coming across recommendations for the Grado Hemp and metal.  I feel like metal music definitely deserves a specialist.  Currently I do enjoy some metal music through my SR-80e - how much of a jump would it be to the Hemp?

Also how foolish or just unhelpful is it to run Grado headphones through something like a Jotunheim 2?  Only because a great DAC is attached?  Or in fact is it recommended?


----------



## Stevko

Try vali2+ and modi 3+ instead


----------



## Stevko

Grado 325 gold:
Q:  Were these only sold in 2003?
A:
yes, it was an anniversary model


any questions, let us know, happy to help

Thanks for being part of the Grado Labs  family
Grado Labs Service Team


----------



## iFi audio

JaquesGelee said:


> Thank you!
> Yes, a lot of great people have worked here
> They sound amazing. The hard wood supports a direct sound of the drivers.
> I tested them the last days also with your Pro iDSD. I am glad that you liked the picture of it so much that you want to use it. But where do you upload it?



Most likely our FB, Insta etc., but I'd ask for your permission first


----------



## JaquesGelee

iFi audio said:


> Most likely our FB, Insta etc., but I'd ask for your permission first


Sorry for missunderstanding, sent you a PM. 😉


----------



## iFi audio

JaquesGelee said:


> Sorry for missunderstanding, sent you a PM. 😉



Gotcha, all good


----------



## elvergun

JaquesGelee said:


> No these are from Beautiful Audio. But the Shipibo Cushions are also from an amazing quality. These are Shipibo:



Are you using Grado or third party drivers on those builds?


----------



## JaquesGelee (Mar 31, 2021)

elvergun said:


> Are you using Grado or third party drivers on those builds?


I still have OEM Grado headphones, but all DIY's are "made" with the well known third party drivers especially to compare.


----------



## elvergun

JaquesGelee said:


> I still have OEM Grado headphones, but all DIY's are "made" with the well known third party drivers especially to compare.



I'm looking for a third party driver.   Do you have a favorite you can recommend?


----------



## JaquesGelee

elvergun said:


> I'm looking for a third party driver.   Do you have a favorite you can recommend?


I'll send you a PM later. It's too much Text with my mobile. 😉


----------



## paraphernalia




----------



## CJG888

paraphernalia said:


>


That’s where I was going with this:


----------



## Stevko

Stevko said:


> Grado 325 gold:
> Q:  Were these only sold in 2003?
> A:
> yes, it was an anniversary model
> ...


so what is the colour from 04-08? (325i) chrome and silver metallic?


----------



## YtseJamer

Did someone had the chance to compare the Hemp (stock pads) versus the RS2e with the TTVJ Deluxe pads?


----------



## Stevko

#Q2 325 Gold
Hi again!
Are there other differences than the color between gold anv and std 325?
A:
no difference 
any questions, let us know, happy to help

Thanks for being part of the Grado 
Labs  family
Grado Labs Service Team


----------



## kmhaynes

paraphernalia said:


>



Interesting that you put the light gimbal set with the mahogany RS2e, and the black with the silver PS500e.  Is it the contrast between gimbal and cup that you are after??

I'm thinking about the black gimbal set for my RSe -- it would not look much different from the stock, but it would be more secure and sturdy.


----------



## paraphernalia

kmhaynes said:


> Interesting that you put the light gimbal set with the mahogany RS2e, and the black with the silver PS500e.  Is it the contrast between gimbal and cup that you are after??
> 
> I'm thinking about the black gimbal set for my RSe -- it would not look much different from the stock, but it would be more secure and sturdy.


The silver gimbals do not match the PS500e's silver color, the silver tones are slightly different! But i had ordered a silver and a black set. So this is the only thing i could do. Otherwise i'd stare on the not matching silvers all the time  But i think it in the end the silver and browns look great together.


----------



## funkymartyn

My gold sr325i are downstairs,  but these are my others...


----------



## reivaj

If anyone wants to sell their Hemp that is in great condition let me know(US please).


----------



## oryan_dunn

Looks like the 4ourears store has most of the SR in stock, only the SR60 still listed as out of stock.


----------



## reivaj

oryan_dunn said:


> Looks like the 4ourears store has most of the SR in stock, only the SR60 still listed as out of stock.


yeah I looked, I know it says plenty in stock but I am looking for a used pair. Saw a couple and I failed to pull the trigger that were like at $300 and $320. I got the money now so looking.


----------



## oryan_dunn

reivaj said:


> yeah I looked, I know it says plenty in stock but I am looking for a used pair. Saw a couple and I failed to pull the trigger that were like at $300 and $320. I got the money now so looking.


Oh, didn't mean this to be directed toward you.  There was discussion a while back of doom and gloom for Grade since all the prestige line was out of stock.  Looks like they got their stock of that line back up.  I don't think the Hemp was ever out of stock.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

oryan_dunn said:


> Oh, didn't mean this to be directed toward you.  There was discussion a while back of doom and gloom for Grade since all the prestige line was out of stock.  Looks like they got their stock of that line back up.  I don't think the Hemp was ever out of stock.


The White also went out of stock while I was thinking yeah, no, yeah no...


----------



## schoolpizza

I received the beautifulaudio pads, thought I'd leave a quick review here since I don't see them talked about too much.

Silvian is great to deal with, he went above and beyond to make my order perfect for me.  I ordered his large pads. I'm very impressed with the quality, fit, and feel. They remind me of very nice leather car seats, which is exactly what I wanted. But they are softer than i expected too, just very comfy. They seem like they will last forever. My one minor complaint is the shape; they're pretty thick front to back and they make the phones bulge off your head farther than I'm used to (I think I could use thinner foam inside to mostly remedy this).

He provided a few different foams to try and I figured out a combo that I like. My previous favorite pads are far and away the Geekria/knockoff G pads, which to me have a unique cavernous sound, with tons of punch, articulation and separation of the instruments. Other pads I've tried (deluxe flats, S, L) don't even come close. 

The BA pads are not as wild as the knockoff Gs; they have a little less instrument separation and articulation but more of an open and smooth sound. Bass feel is there but not pummeling you as much. Still bigger soundstage and more detail than any of the other pads save the knockoff Gs. I think the BA pads provide a nice reference-like tonality while the Gs possess greater dynamics when that is desired. 

Note: I run a sound-test EQ on each set of pads so I'm not comparing frequency response but mainly timbre of the pads.

All in all, I'm glad I took the plunge on the BA pads. They're pricey but really the only pads available that sound great and have a bit more comfort than the sometimes scratchy feeling foam pads. Plus the experimentation options with different types and shapes of foam inserts are nearly unlimited.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

so has anyone found pads that enhance the qualities of the Hemp while improving comfort? Or do we just stick with the stock?


----------



## Mightygrey

SomeGuyDude said:


> so has anyone found pads that enhance the qualities of the Hemp while improving comfort? Or do we just stick with the stock?


I've found that Sennheiser 414 'yellow' pads with the quarter mods are probably closest to the stock pads while adding a bit more cushioning/comfort.


----------



## carboncopy

I did give up the idea, that I will find my ultimate and one-and-only headphone, which means a certain collection will be amassed. But how to store them? I never liked the “wand of headphone” solutions. Too clumsy, especially if the cables are also attached to the headphones. Plus there is no protection against dust if the headphones are just around. So I went with Ikea instead and I donated a drawer for each headphone. Plus I ordered some laser engraved tablets...here is my small Grado collection


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

That is awesome! I love the accessories drawer too. Because every Grado-head surely has a stash of extra earpads and adaptors and stuff.


----------



## carboncopy

Joaquin Dinero said:


> That is awesome! I love the accessories drawer too. Because every Grado-head surely has a stash of extra earpads and adaptors and stuff.


 
As you said


----------



## CJG888

carboncopy said:


> As you said


What do you use the E280Fs for?


----------



## carboncopy

CJG888 said:


> What do you use the E280Fs for?


They are the tubes in my DAC (Aries Cerat Heléne).


----------



## Gippy

oryan_dunn said:


> Looks like the 4ourears store has most of the SR in stock, only the SR60 still listed as out of stock.


You spoke too soon! All but the SR225e is out again.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Gippy said:


> You spoke too soon! All but the SR225e is out again.


COVID seems to be good business for grocery delivery guys and audio gear companies!


----------



## elvergun

Joaquin Dinero said:


> That is awesome! I love the accessories drawer too. Because every Grado-head surely has a stash of extra earpads and adaptors and stuff.





carboncopy said:


> I did give up the idea, that I will find my ultimate and one-and-only headphone, which means a certain collection will be amassed. But how to store them? I never liked the “wand of headphone” solutions. Too clumsy, especially if the cables are also attached to the headphones. Plus there is no protection against dust if the headphones are just around. So I went with Ikea instead and I donated a drawer for each headphone. Plus I ordered some laser engraved tablets...here is my small Grado collection



I love how the Audeze is just hanging there, while the Grado models get their own little protected and labeled storage space.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Well if it wasn't the Grado fanclub thread there would be a significant risk somebody would suggest the Audezes are the ones he listens to all the time and the Grados are drawer Queens 

No, I didn't even think it!


----------



## elvergun

gimmeheadroom said:


> Well if it wasn't the Grado fanclub thread there would be a significant risk somebody would suggest the Audezes are the ones he listens to all the time and the Grados are drawer Queens
> 
> No, I didn't even think it!



We know carboncopy better than that.


Thought the fact that there is an Audeze hanging there makes me wonder about him now.  Hmm.


----------



## carboncopy

elvergun said:


> We know carboncopy better than that.
> 
> 
> Thought the fact that there is an Audeze hanging there makes me wonder about him now.  Hmm.



Hey...I have a Cascade too  The Audeze I got this week. Used ones, with a very good price. Never heard it, so...why not. One is sure. I used it for maybe 2 hours or something yesterday and I feel my neck. They are heavy. At the end of the day I reverted back to the HP2i. And...they can not have a drawer, they are too big.


----------



## elvergun

carboncopy said:


> At the end of the day I reverted back to the HP2i.


----------



## carboncopy

Back to the track...a finished the upgrades to my HEMP. Complete Shipobo set (gimbal+rod+steel band+leahter) and changed the 4 pin XLR to 4.4 pentacon. That was not easy to soldier.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

How do you get the wires correct when reterminating?


----------



## carboncopy

gimmeheadroom said:


> How do you get the wires correct when reterminating?



First off all there is wiring diagramm for both the 4 pin XLR and the pentacon connector. The trick is to find out which color is the right chanel (in this case white cables were the right chanel and the red were the left - bit uncommon). Then you have to find out which 2 from the 4 black wires are going together with the sides.

It can be done with a multimeter for example. You take one colored wire (for example red) and measure the resistance. The black ones going to the same side will show a value (about 30Ohms) the other side is infinite (no connection). You can find out which color is which side by listening to the headphone while connecting the multimeter to the wire. You will here some noise/small cracking when you connect the mutimeter.

I do this measurements really fast, just a second really, because the multimeter uses DC voltage to measure the resistance and it is not ideal for the membran. It won’t do any harm in this situation (voltage is really low) but better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## elvergun

carboncopy said:


> Back to the track...a finished the upgrades to my HEMP. Complete Shipobo set (gimbal+rod+steel band+*leahter*)



Did you get the Shipobo leather headband?   If so, can you post another picture?  

I have never seen a good picture of that headband (the pictures on the Shipobo site are not that good).


----------



## gimmeheadroom

carboncopy said:


> First off all there is wiring diagramm for both the 4 pin XLR and the pentacon connector. The trick is to find out which color is the right chanel (in this case white cables were the right chanel and the red were the left - bit uncommon). Then you have to find out which 2 from the 4 black wires are going together with the sides.
> 
> It can be done with a multimeter for example. You take one colored wire (for example red) and measure the resistance. The black ones going to the same side will show a value (about 30Ohms) the other side is infinite (no connection). You can find out which color is which side by listening to the headphone while connecting the multimeter to the wire. You will here some noise/small cracking when you connect the mutimeter.
> 
> I do this measurements really fast, just a second really, because the multimeter uses DC voltage to measure the resistance and it is not ideal for the membran. It won’t do any harm in this situation (voltage is really low) but better to be safe then sorry.


That was my question. I would not have taken the chance at burning up the drivers.


----------



## carboncopy

gimmeheadroom said:


> That was my question. I would not have taken the chance at burning up the drivers.



I did not took any risk here. Much-much more is needed to “burn” the drivers (voltage and time wise too). But you are right, one has to be cautious with such things. I am an EE by trade, so I have some insight what to do and how to do.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Nothing wrong at all about having multiple brands.  Grado is what got me into the hobby since I can't have my 2 channel setup pumping 100+ dB all day with the family home.  GH2 are my "standards".  But dammit if Audeze don't make some very well built phones that are detailed and are even REALLY good with some EQ.  I got the Sundara for the price and I wanted an open planar, even though it gets the least use.  Still have a Senny I use for ham radio at least LOL.  But yeah, each one adds some character I can choose from at the end of the day!


----------



## carboncopy

elvergun said:


> Did you get the Shipobo leather headband?   If so, can you post another picture?
> 
> I have never seen a good picture of that headband (the pictures on the Shipobo site are not that good).



Yes, they are the normal pads (there is a wide version too). Not much to see here, it has a bit more padding as the stock. Other than that it is a black leather headband


----------



## carboncopy

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Nothing wrong at all about having multiple brands.  Grado is what got me into the hobby since I can't have my 2 channel setup pumping 100+ dB all day with the family home.  GH2 are my "standards".  But dammit if Audeze don't make some very well built phones that are detailed and are even REALLY good with some EQ.  I got the Sundara for the price and I wanted an open planar, even though it gets the least use.  Still have a Senny I use for ham radio at least LOL.  But yeah, each one adds some character I can choose from at the end of the day!


Right. But in my case the “Grado sound” formed my expactations heavily. It’s the zero point. I couldn’t live together with the ZMF Atticus and Verité Open because they were just muffled, slow compared to my Grado (for me). It was different, for sure, but too off for me. The LCD2 has potential, but it is heavy. But I can see keeping them just for the variety.


----------



## Stevko

Is Topping D10s and Grado a good match?


----------



## oryan_dunn

carboncopy said:


> First off all there is wiring diagramm for both the 4 pin XLR and the pentacon connector. The trick is to find out which color is the right chanel (in this case white cables were the right chanel and the red were the left - bit uncommon). Then you have to find out which 2 from the 4 black wires are going together with the sides.
> 
> It can be done with a multimeter for example. You take one colored wire (for example red) and measure the resistance. The black ones going to the same side will show a value (about 30Ohms) the other side is infinite (no connection). You can find out which color is which side by listening to the headphone while connecting the multimeter to the wire. You will here some noise/small cracking when you connect the mutimeter.
> 
> I do this measurements really fast, just a second really, because the multimeter uses DC voltage to measure the resistance and it is not ideal for the membran. It won’t do any harm in this situation (voltage is really low) but better to be safe then sorry.


Since they're grado, you should be able to just look in the back to figure out which color is which side.  Looking in my SR60i, like what you have, white is right and red is left (backward from nearly everything else).  Since you're re-terminating the plug, you could wire it white left and red right, and just swap the cups.


----------



## carboncopy

Y


oryan_dunn said:


> Since they're grado, you should be able to just look in the back to figure out which color is which side.  Looking in my SR60i, like what you have, white is right and red is left (backward from nearly everything else).  Since you're re-terminating the plug, you could wire it white left and red right, and just swap the cups.


Yes, you are right. But you still have to find the correct black cables for the sides by going balanced.


----------



## oryan_dunn (Apr 2, 2021)

carboncopy said:


> I did give up the idea, that I will find my ultimate and one-and-only headphone, which means a certain collection will be amassed. But how to store them? I never liked the “wand of headphone” solutions. Too clumsy, especially if the cables are also attached to the headphones. Plus there is no protection against dust if the headphones are just around. So I went with Ikea instead and I donated a drawer for each headphone. Plus I ordered some laser engraved tablets...here is my small Grado collection



Here's my headphone "storage".  I have more that I don't use as often stored in their cases or bags in a cabinet.  I really like the drawers for each, wish I had the room for something like that.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

carboncopy said:


> Right. But in my case the “Grado sound” formed my expactations heavily. It’s the zero point. I couldn’t live together with the ZMF Atticus and Verité Open because they were just muffled, slow compared to my Grado (for me). It was different, for sure, but too off for me. The LCD2 has potential, but it is heavy. But I can see keeping them just for the variety.


 100% for me too.  I came from a 2 channel background, I was that guy in the dorm (in the 2000s nonetheless) cranking Peter Frampton out of my Adcom 350w per channel amp and still prefer actual speakers over headphones.  But Grado came as close as I could to a portable version of that sound.  GH2s are my reference for any pair basically!


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Stevko said:


> Is Topping D10s and Grado a good match?


I have a DX7s which I like a lot with my Grados. They cant be too different.


----------



## Coztomba

I bought the Shipobo Aluminium set for my GH2.  Really impressed.  Beyond the look, it just makes them feel so much better.  I’ll be doing the same to the Hemps as soon as they have stock again.  I’m rocking the GH2 with Beautiful Audio pads and headband.  Really happy with them.

I’ve been on a pad buying spree as well.  I have Grado L, G, Geekria S, L, G (on the way), Beautiful Audio Small hybrid, Large hybrid and the Shipobo pads.  And I’ve just about convinced myself to buy a set of PS500e’s.

Does anyone know the diameter of the PS500e’s?  I’m curious if it’s the same as the GH2 so the BA pads will fit both.


----------



## elvergun

Coztomba said:


> I bought the Shipobo Aluminium set for my GH2.  Really impressed.  Beyond the look, it just makes them feel so much better.  I’ll be doing the same to the Hemps as soon as they have stock again.  I’m rocking the GH2 with Beautiful Audio pads and headband.


----------



## wormsdriver

I received a pair of pre owned Hemps today. Question: have any of you compared the F-pads with ttvj flat pads? Or even ttvj deluxe pads?


----------



## Coztomba

elvergun said:


>


I’m on holidays now!  I put them on the night before I left.  Updated pics next week.


----------



## elvergun

wormsdriver said:


> I received a pair of pre owned Hemps today. Question: have any of you compared the F-pads with ttvj flat pads? Or even ttvj deluxe pads?


The F pads ARE ttvj pads (normal, not the Deluxe type).


----------



## Pirastro

elvergun said:


> The F pads ARE ttvj pads (normal, not the Deluxe type).


I actually think that the stock hemp pads ARE the ttvj deluxe pads.  I ordered the deluxe pads and they seem to be identical, not just in look but also in texture/feel.


----------



## elvergun

Pirastro said:


> I actually think that the stock hemp pads ARE the ttvj deluxe pads.  I ordered the deluxe pads and they seem to be identical, not just in look but also in texture/feel.



I also compared them to the ttvj pads I own.   I thought they were the normal pads, but perhaps I ordered the deluxe pads.   Who knows...it was years ago.


----------



## carboncopy

elvergun said:


> I also compared them to the ttvj pads I own.   I thought they were the normal pads, but perhaps I ordered the deluxe pads.   Who knows...it was years ago.


Regarding the pads...this is here the HEMP and the RS2e. The diamater of the HEMP is 58.5mm at the rim. RS2e is 54.5 mm. I left the calliper at the size of the HEMP.






The pads of the HEMP have an outher diameter of 78mm, the TTVJ Delux I just got a week ago have the same. But there is a clear difference between the size of the opening. HEMP F pad: 55mm, TTVJ delux: 51mm. TTVJ is on the left and again, I left the Caliper at the HEMP’s size.





They can not be the same and that’s why I stated (much) earlier that the F pads from my HEMP fall off from the RS2e.


----------



## wormsdriver

Thank you guys. Thanks @carboncopy for your post above.

I briefly tried the Hemps earlier today and thought to myself they could use a bit more clarity. I got my old rs1 with buttons out to compare them. The problem with my Rs1 is that the pads (ttvj flat pads) are starting to deteriorate. I'm sure they're around 5 years old (or older). Anyhow, the pads are a bit different but I wasn't sure if it was just from the old ttvj pads being so used or what.
One thing is sure, I preferred the sound on both the hemp and Rs1 with the old ttvj pads.
They are a bit more compressed and not as thick as the f-pads. 
I felt they cleared up things a bit and in comparison did not have the somewhat muffled sound of the f-pads.

@carboncopy do you hear any difference between those two pads?
I'm thinking of getting the ttvj deluxe pads but wanted to see what experience you guys had with the three flat pads in general.


----------



## carboncopy

To be honest, I did not try it yet. I bought 2 TTVJ pads. One went straigth to my RS2e the other to my HP2i. The latter had also an F-pad, but slightly different. Maybe I should order 2 more pairs  One for the HEMP and one for why not


----------



## Pirastro

carboncopy said:


> Regarding the pads...this is here the HEMP and the RS2e. The diamater of the HEMP is 58.5mm at the rim. RS2e is 54.5 mm. I left the calliper at the size of the HEMP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stand corrected!  I actually never even put the ttjv deluxe pads on the hemps - merely inspected them and felt them.  Also was reading on a different forum (superbestaudiofriends) that they were the same.  I'll go ahead and put them on.  I'm actually glad that you pointed this out


----------



## ACOC0NUT

carboncopy said:


> Regarding the pads...this is here the HEMP and the RS2e. The diamater of the HEMP is 58.5mm at the rim. RS2e is 54.5 mm. I left the calliper at the size of the HEMP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that's just because the larger diameter of the Hemps stretches the pads. I've been messing with the Grado L-cush pads on my Hemps and now they don't fit my SR80e as tight as they did before. 

As far as I can tell the F-cush pads are the same as the TTVJ deluxe flats (I only have the deluxe so may the normal one are even closer).


----------



## carboncopy

ACOC0NUT said:


> I think that's just because the larger diameter of the Hemps stretches the pads. I've been messing with the Grado L-cush pads on my Hemps and now they don't fit my SR80e as tight as they did before.
> 
> As far as I can tell the F-cush pads are the same as the TTVJ deluxe flats (I only have the deluxe so may the normal one are even closer).


They have a bigger cut. This is no stretch effect.


----------



## ACOC0NUT

What's everyone's thoughts on the RS1e and PS500e? I've been considering these for a while but can't decide which one I should get.

Comparisons to the Hemps would be a great help since I own and love those.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

ParaLoganGrado said:


> 100% for me too.  I came from a 2 channel background, I was that guy in the dorm (in the 2000s nonetheless) cranking Peter Frampton out of my Adcom 350w per channel amp and still prefer actual speakers over headphones.  But Grado came as close as I could to a portable version of that sound.  GH2s are my reference for any pair basically!


Hilarious. I was the guy who's roommate did that in 1981 with my gear. One day I was like 500 meters away from my college apartment at my girlfriend's place. And I heard Stanley Clarke's School Days album. After a while I realized holy crap that's my system!

When I got back I found my roommate had taken both my towers and pointed them out the window, cranked up my amp and was blasting the neighborhood.


----------



## TooFrank

elvergun said:


> The F pads ARE ttvj pads (normal, not the Deluxe type).


But the Hemp stock pads = tvvj deluxe pads - right? I previously bought those and they do look and feel the same.....


----------



## elvergun (Apr 3, 2021)

TooFrank said:


> But the Hemp stock pads = tvvj deluxe pads - right? I previously bought those and they do look and feel the same.....



I thought they were the normal tvvj pads.   I'm pretty sure that when I bought them they didn't offer the deluxe version.   The pads on the Hemp are identical to the ones I purchased years ago from tvvj.    Perhaps normal and deluxe ttvj pads are identical.

There has been so much talk about these pads that I just put them on my RS2e to see (hear) what the fuss is all about.   They fit perfectly, so either the Hemp pads are normal\deluxe tvvj pads that stretched over time or they are specially made for Grado.       Yeap, they are uncomfortable.     I guess I have sensitive ears.


----------



## Pirastro

TooFrank said:


> But the Hemp stock pads = tvvj deluxe pads - right? I previously bought those and they do look and feel the same.....


Maybe we should just ask Todd?  He’s around here sometimes, right?  He should be able to clear this all up I think 🤔


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

gimmeheadroom said:


> Hilarious. I was the guy who's roommate did that in 1981 with my gear. One day I was like 500 meters away from my college apartment at my girlfriend's place. And I heard Stanley Clarke's School Days album. After a while I realized holy crap that's my system!
> 
> When I got back I found my roommate had taken both my towers and pointed them out the window, cranked up my amp and was blasting the neighborhood.


Haha glad I'm not the only one.  Back then, I still had similar tastes in genres, but metal mostly dominated my listening time.  I used to crank Amon Amarth to the point the double bass made the 2nd floor of my dorm feel like someone was idling a monster truck.  Only got one write up, surprisingly (and thankfully) because the other time we were playing 3-6 Mafia and having hall parties that my R.A. (secretly) participated in.  Good times.


----------



## paraphernalia

elvergun said:


> There has been so much talk about these pads that I just put them on my RS2e to see (hear) what the fuss is all about.   They fit perfectly, so either the Hemp pads are normal\deluxe tvvj pads that stretched over time or they are specially made for Grado.       Yeap, they are uncomfortable.     I guess I have sensitive ears.



Yes they are uncomfortable! I have zero problems with L-pads but the F-pads feel very bad to my ears.

Their sound on the RS2e is good albeit a little veiled.


----------



## paraphernalia

ACOC0NUT said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on the RS1e and PS500e? I've been considering these for a while but can't decide which one I should get.
> 
> Comparisons to the Hemps would be a great help since I own and love those.



I have not compared Hemp and PS500e. But from what i read here they should sound pretty similar. The PS500e is very balanced with toned down but still more than enough treble, a good mid body and - for a Grado - lots of bass.

In a line SR325e -> RS2e -> PS500e -> White you have

Treble 150% -> 120% -> 100% -> 95%
Mids 75% -> 90 % -> 100% -> 125%
Bass 75 % -> 100% -> 125% -> 125 %

They all sound great to me in their own way, but this is my imho take on how they sound relative to each other.

From what i read here the RS1e is the odd man out in this forum. It seems to be considered not worth getting. Which makes me kinda interested in it. Could anybody fit it in my %-system up there?


----------



## jmb239

Pirastro said:


> Maybe we should just ask Todd?  He’s around here sometimes, right?  He should be able to clear this all up I think 🤔



I emailed TTVJ 3 weeks ago.  They said the regular TTVJ pads are the Hemp pads.  I ordered the deluxe for my HF3.


----------



## TooFrank

jmb239 said:


> I emailed TTVJ 3 weeks ago.  They said the regular TTVJ pads are the Hemp pads.  I ordered the deluxe for my HF3.


Many Thanks for clarifying, I will have a closer look and listen 🎧 😀


----------



## G0rt

paraphernalia said:


> I have not compared Hemp and PS500e. But from what i read here they should sound pretty similar. The PS500e is very balanced with toned down but still more than enough treble, a good mid body and - for a Grado - lots of bass.
> 
> In a line SR325e -> RS2e -> PS500e -> White you have
> 
> ...


I couldn't quite understand RS1e when I got them, they just sounded compressed and dark with the stock pads, and it was hard to imagine why they'd be tuned this way on purpose.

I found G cush much more to my liking, better balanced and much better headstage overall, and probably closer to what I'd call 'reference' in the GradoVerse.


----------



## ACOC0NUT

@G0rt is the sub-bass on the RS1e as abysmal as it looks in graphs or is it not really any worse than other models like the RS2e or Hemps?


----------



## G0rt

ACOC0NUT said:


> @G0rt is the sub-bass on the RS1e as abysmal as it looks in graphs or is it not really any worse than other models like the RS2e or Hemps?


I don't generally go Grado when I want sub-bass, but I don't think RS1e is worse than any of my other Grados.


----------



## Luckyleo

carboncopy said:


> I did give up the idea, that I will find my ultimate and one-and-only headphone, which means a certain collection will be amassed. But how to store them? I never liked the “wand of headphone” solutions. Too clumsy, especially if the cables are also attached to the headphones. Plus there is no protection against dust if the headphones are just around. So I went with Ikea instead and I donated a drawer for each headphone. Plus I ordered some laser engraved tablets...here is my small Grado collection


----------



## oryan_dunn

Oh no, hanging your X2 by the strap....


----------



## Pirastro

ACOC0NUT said:


> @G0rt is the sub-bass on the RS1e as abysmal as it looks in graphs or is it not really any worse than other models like the RS2e or Hemps?


What do you consider sub-bass?  If you want 20-25hz, then the Hemps are not your headphone.  Anything above about 30hz is pretty good and plenty though.  Hemps are fun and punchy headphones.  They're definitely NOT audiophile/hi-fi headphones...then again, audiophiles tend not to have fun listening to fun music.


----------



## ESL-1

oryan_dunn said:


> Here's my headphone "storage".  I have more that I don't use as often stored in their cases or bags in a cabinet.  I really like the drawers for each, wish I had the room for something like that.


Having a decent number of phones and amps both.  My best solution with my limited space is hard cases for my favorites or in lesser phones perhaps the just the original box.  The main trick is to keep them in the same place when not in use.  Most of the amps are set up so I have a rack of just headphone amps along with two other areas.
Not ideal but it works for me.


----------



## joseph69

ESL-1 said:


> Having a decent number of phones and amps both.


Really?
A decent nimber?


----------



## elvergun

G0rt said:


> I don't generally go Grado when I want sub-bass, but I don't think RS1e is worse than any of my other Grados.



My RS2e has a satisfactory amount of sub-bass (and so do my SR225i and the GH2).   It might not please a sub-basshead, but it does the job for me.   I've heard well regarded headphones (senn...cough...heiser) with little or no sub-bass presence at all.   Most Grado models have enough to keep me satisfied (the SR60, SR80 and the SR325 did not satisfy).    The quantity might not be extreme, yet the quality is very good.


----------



## paraphernalia

elvergun said:


> My RS2e has a satisfactory amount of sub-bass (and so do my SR225i and the GH2).



The PS500e has more sub-bass than the RS2e!


----------



## G0rt

elvergun said:


> My RS2e has a satisfactory amount of sub-bass (and so do my SR225i and the GH2).   It might not please a sub-basshead, but it does the job for me.   I've heard well regarded headphones (senn...cough...heiser) with little or no sub-bass presence at all.   Most Grado models have enough to keep me satisfied (the SR60, SR80 and the SR325 did not satisfy).    The quantity might not be extreme, yet the quality is very good.


I generally like my Beyers for that sort of thing, DT1990 or DT177X, but of the Senns, HD660S does pretty well. 

The higher end, more diffuse-field tuned ones don't even try, but an HD700 with Dekoni Elite Hybrids does provide a passable imitation.


----------



## G0rt

elvergun said:


> My RS2e has a satisfactory amount of sub-bass (and so do my SR225i and the GH2).   It might not please a sub-basshead, but it does the job for me.   I've heard well regarded headphones (senn...cough...heiser) with little or no sub-bass presence at all.   Most Grado models have enough to keep me satisfied (the SR60, SR80 and the SR325 did not satisfy).    The quantity might not be extreme, yet the quality is very good.


I did a slow roll through some Grados this morning, GH2/G, HF2/G, RS1e/G, and DT1990, HD660S, HD700/Hybrid, plus for apples vs oranges, a 2016 LCD3f. 

John McLaughlin tracks from Floating Point and Industrial Zen.

Not a basshead, and tend to agree, the Grados have fine quality bass, even sub-bass, especially the RS1e. GH1/L and GH2/G are probably my favorite things, for finesse.

What makes the HD660S and HD700 seem even adequate is their speed, which makes what bass there is impactful.

But the Beyers have the speed, quality and quantity to SLAM without going over the top.

The Audeze, whose bass and down are top notch, seem to me slower and less hard hitting. I like them for jazz, although not for fusion.

May try an Elex soon, just to see.


----------



## oryan_dunn

ESL-1 said:


> Having a decent number of phones and amps both.  My best solution with my limited space is hard cases for my favorites or in lesser phones perhaps the just the original box.  The main trick is to keep them in the same place when not in use.  Most of the amps are set up so I have a rack of just headphone amps along with two other areas.
> Not ideal but it works for me.


Oh wow, you have quite a bit of equipment... I'm over here with only my Magni 2 Uber...


----------



## Stevko

Enjoy your Magni! You don’t need anything else.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Stevko said:


> Enjoy your Magni! You don’t need anything else.


Yeah, I don't feel like I *need* anything else, but I have always wanted to try out tubes and have been thinking about a Vali 2+.  I'd also like to hear the Modi Multibit.  I'm currently using my old Philips FR965 home theater receiver as a source selector, DAC, and phono pre-amp only.  It works, but due to some logistical issues, it's not ideal.  A desktop dac and a sys would help clean things up (would still need the Philips for my turntable and cassette deck).


----------



## Rebel Chris

ESL-1 said:


> Having a decent number of phones and amps both.


Steve Guttenberg is that you?


----------



## Stevko

Has ripped my cd’s and used streaming the last years.buyed a few album digital.
I wanna buy some album. But it is hard to find in flac. And cd’s are cheaper. Why?
Don’t like streaming.
Vinyl are too expensive.
Finished with Cd’s. Many of my old are bad


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Qobuz is a good site for lossless FLAC downloads.


----------



## Stevko

not available in my country


----------



## TooFrank

jmb239 said:


> I emailed TTVJ 3 weeks ago.  They said the regular TTVJ pads are the Hemp pads.  I ordered the deluxe for my HF3.





TooFrank said:


> Many Thanks for clarifying, I will have a closer look and listen 🎧 😀


Still confused. Four years ago I ordered the deluxe pads at TTVJ (together with my GH2 😜). And those pads look identical with those on the Hemps. However, I do not have the non-deluxe to compare with, so I don’t really know the difference. But it is probably not that important (btw you can’t see the difference at TTVJ).
Anyways, I’ll rest my case and just enjoy the music🤓


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Stevko said:


> not available in my country


If you say what country maybe somebody can recommend a good site.


----------



## oryan_dunn

I remember seeing some diagrams of how to wear grado headphones, but can't seem to find them.  I think they were attached to this post
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/page-1229#post-10876796
but the attachments don't show for me.  I know I saw them relatively recently, not sure if they were here on on another site, but I'd like to find those diagrams.  Does anyone know where I could find them?


----------



## oryan_dunn

TooFrank said:


> Still confused. Four years ago I ordered the deluxe pads at TTVJ (together with my GH2 😜). And those pads look identical with those on the Hemps. However, I do not have the non-deluxe to compare with, so I don’t really know the difference. But it is probably not that important (btw you can’t see the difference at TTVJ).
> Anyways, I’ll rest my case and just enjoy the music🤓


The regular ttvj flat and deluxe ttvj flat look so much alike that they had to mark the deluxe pads with a little silver dot on the inside to be able to tell them apart.  I doubt anyone could tell them apart in pictures alone when mounted to a headphone.


----------



## joseph69

Rebel Chris said:


> Steve Guttenberg is that you?


Steve Guttenburg doesn't have as much gear.


----------



## ACOC0NUT

Pirastro said:


> What do you consider sub-bass?  If you want 20-25hz, then the Hemps are not your headphone.  Anything above about 30hz is pretty good and plenty though.  Hemps are fun and punchy headphones.  They're definitely NOT audiophile/hi-fi headphones...then again, audiophiles tend not to have fun listening to fun music.


I was asking about the RS1e, not the Hemps. I already have the Hemps and love them. I can agree with what you said about their sub-bass. Not the deepest but still great.


----------



## schoolpizza

oryan_dunn said:


> The regular ttvj flat and deluxe ttvj flat look so much alike that they had to mark the deluxe pads with a little silver dot on the inside to be able to tell them apart.  I doubt anyone could tell them apart in pictures alone when mounted to a headphone.


Almost as if they're exactly the same thing


----------



## schoolpizza

oryan_dunn said:


> I remember seeing some diagrams of how to wear grado headphones, but can't seem to find them.  I think they were attached to this post
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/page-1229#post-10876796
> but the attachments don't show for me.  I know I saw them relatively recently, not sure if they were here on on another site, but I'd like to find those diagrams.  Does anyone know where I could find them?


You put them over your ears.


----------



## joseph69

And for tonights listening pleasure the original GH that stated it all.


----------



## mariopoli

joseph69 said:


> And for tonights listening pleasure the original GH that stated it all.


Can you please provide a comparison of the GH1 to the GH2? I want to buy a GS3000e. I currently own a GH1.


----------



## joseph69

mariopoli said:


> Can you please provide a comparison of the GH1 to the GH2? I want to buy a GS3000e. I currently own a GH1.


Is this a trick question?
You're asking me to provide a comparison between the GH1 & 2 but telling me you want to buy a GS3000e?


----------



## elvergun

joseph69 said:


> Is this a trick question?
> You're asking me to provide a comparison between the GH1 & 2 but telling me you want to buy a GS3000e?



Maybe he is hoping that you will convince him to buy a GH2...therefore saving a lot of coin.


----------



## joseph69

elvergun said:


> Maybe he is hoping that you will convince him to buy a GH2...therefore saving a lot of coin.


And this is exactly what I did.


----------



## MajorTom

Grado got me into this mess.  

Love the sound signature but loathe the comfort/construction, considering replacing the stock Grado headband with something a bit less abrasive, what's the usual go-to?


----------



## joseph69

@mariopoli 
Have you heard the GS3000e?
I listen to both, the GH1&2 exclusively with Grado G cushions and had the fortunate opportunity to listen to the GS3000e in home on my gear for a week or so. My GH1 has way more time on it than my GH2, but at this point I will say that the GH1 too me has a more neutral, spacious sound than the GH2 which has more pronounced bass, as well as being more mid centric too my ears. My preference was both, the GH1&2 over the GS3000e. This is by no means to say that the GS3000e is not a very nice sounding headphone, but again, just not my preference.
Hope this helps.


----------



## wormsdriver (Apr 5, 2021)

oryan_dunn said:


> The regular ttvj flat and deluxe ttvj flat look so much alike that they had to mark the deluxe pads with a little silver dot on the inside to be able to tell them apart.  I doubt anyone could tell them apart in pictures alone when mounted to a headphone.


I'm a bit late into today's discussion regarding the flat pads, but this is exactly what I was gonna say also.
 I remember when @Todd released the deluxe pads and he did a tour of the regular ttvj and deluxe pads and on that tour thread it was mentioned that the deluxe pads had a dot in silver marker to be able to tell the difference between them.


----------



## joseph69 (Apr 5, 2021)

Here's a nice listen with Grado EDIT: There are only 7 out of 13 tracks, unfortunately. EDIT (again): Even if this isn't your taste of music, listen to 'Marcus"


----------



## elvergun

MajorTom said:


> Grado got me into this mess.
> 
> Love the sound signature but loathe the comfort/construction, considering replacing the stock Grado headband with something a bit less abrasive, what's the usual go-to?



There is a headband sold on amazon which has extra padding and is really soft (made out of sheepskin).  Accessory House is the brand...but they are out of stock at the moment.


----------



## mariopoli

joseph69 said:


> @mariopoli
> Have you heard the GS3000e?
> I listen to both, the GH1&2 exclusively with Grado G cushions and had the fortunate opportunity to listen to the GS3000e in home on my gear for a week or so. My GH1 has way more time on it than my GH2, but at this point I will say that the GH1 too me has a more neutral, spacious sound than the GH2 which has more pronounced bass, as well as being more mid centric too my ears. My preference was both, the GH1&2 over the GS3000e. This is by no means to say that the GS3000e is not a very nice sounding headphone, but again, just not my preference.
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for the input on the GH1, GH2 and the GS3000e. At  THESHOW in 2019 or 2018 I heard the GS3000e and liked it. Of all my headphones I own so far the GH1 is my favorite.


----------



## paraphernalia

MajorTom said:


> Grado got me into this mess.
> 
> Love the sound signature but loathe the comfort/construction, considering replacing the stock Grado headband with something a bit less abrasive, what's the usual go-to?



The Turbulent Labs headbands are nicely padded, awesomely handcrafted and looking great.


----------



## Stevko

gimmeheadroom said:


> If you say what country maybe somebody can recommend a good site.


Hi!
Live in Norway.
Found everything I want on Tidal store.
It`s 40-50% cheaper to buys cd`s.
I do not want a CD


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Stevko said:


> Hi!
> Live in Norway.
> Found everything I want on Tidal store.
> It`s 40-50% cheaper to buys cd`s.
> I do not want a CD


I bought some albums from https://www.highresaudio.com
I'm happy with the quality. See if you can get the ones you want there at a better price.

But I think CDs will still be cheaper. For some people it is worth it even to buy used CDs, rip them to flac, and then keep the CD or even sell it.


----------



## Stevko

Thank you
same price as tidal shop. 
cd`s are cheapest


----------



## mariopoli

elvergun said:


> Maybe he is hoping that you will convince him to buy a GH2...therefore saving a lot of coin.


You understand. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Stevko

Have sold my cd-player.
If i buy cd`s. I must rip them. only have a old thinkpad from 2012. 
prefer buying digital. then I know the files is 100%


----------



## carboncopy

elvergun said:


> Maybe he is hoping that you will convince him to buy a GH2...therefore saving a lot of coin.


----------



## paraphernalia

Stevko said:


> Have sold my cd-player.
> If i buy cd`s. I must rip them. only have a old thinkpad from 2012.
> prefer buying digital. then I know the files is 100%


You seem to really hate CDs. FWIW you can rip CDs in a secure mode, i.e. it will rip the CD several times and compare the results until the program is 99,9% sure it has the right data. I never had any problems with ripping CDs and it saves you tons of money. And in some cases if you get a pre 1995 CD you will avoid badly remastered versions of the albums you want.


----------



## Stevko

Yes hates cd`s. found out for a few years ago, 50% of my cd`s are crap. so I am finished with cd`s
Has cheked a few albums.
cheked price on Tidal shop, 7digital and cdon(CD)
is`s mostly cheapest on tidal.
but these 2 are 40-50% cheaper on CD:
Lioness - Hidden Treasures +​Back To Black​
think i gonna buy these 2 on cd. rip them. 
I will go 100% digital


----------



## BobG55

Stevko said:


> Yes hates cd`s. found out for a few years ago, 50% of my cd`s are crap. so I am finished with cd`s
> Has cheked a few albums.
> cheked price on Tidal shop, 7digital and cdon(CD)
> is`s mostly cheapest on tidal.
> ...


----------



## joseph69

mariopoli said:


> Thanks for the input on the GH1, GH2 and the GS3000e. At  THESHOW in 2019 or 2018 I heard the GS3000e and liked it. Of all my headphones I own so far the GH1 is my favorite.


You're welcome.
My GH1 was a favorite of mine from the start and still remains that way, as well as the GH2. 
Are you listening with the stock L cushions or G cushions? Too my ears with my gear both with G cushions surpassed the GS3000e for my tastes.


----------



## Stevko

BobG55 said:


>


Considering vinyl. But think it costs too much.
Digital are cheap and easy


----------



## oryan_dunn

schoolpizza said:


> You put them over your ears.


Except, with the L pads, it's not that easy.  L pads worn like any other on-ear are a painful mess.  Move them forward a bit, and they're so comfortable I forget I've got them on my head.  The diagrams would be nice to show other people who complain about L pad comfort on placement for comfort.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

oryan_dunn said:


> Except, with the L pads, it's not that easy.  L pads worn like any other on-ear are a painful mess.  Move them forward a bit, and they're so comfortable I forget I've got them on my head.  The diagrams would be nice to show other people who complain about L pad comfort on placement for comfort.


I mostly throw comfort out the window and constantly re-adjust to get the best sound.  THAT is the worst part about L-pads to me.  The scratchiness doesn't bother me anymore, but there definitely is a sweet spot where the foam and driver position kinda "aim" the proper way into your ears and you get the most balanced FR & soundstage.


----------



## funkymartyn

joseph69 said:


> Here's a nice listen with Grado EDIT: There are only 7 out of 13 tracks, unfortunately. EDIT (again): Even if this isn't your taste of music, listen to 'Marcus"



Great music, this week I have been playing over a load off there albums which my mate put onto a sd card for me .  Nice one .   Also Bonney James ,  Lee ritenour and Larry Carlton.   All good smooth fusion.   Oh, not forgetting  Four play  another good group.


----------



## funkymartyn

Stevko said:


> Considering vinyl. But think it costs too much.
> Digital are cheap and easy


So reading your posts ...you don't really like cd. And you not yet tried the vinyl way.   But you like streaming your files.   But you can't get everything you want ,  and its costly.  More than Cds. ......
Well what music do you like ,  styles,  etc...pop,  jazz,  funk,  soul,  rock,   etc ....
Can you not buy CD from somewhere good price like Amazon  ?   Or take a trip just to buy loads .  Then jyst get a £20  CD / DVD external unit to usb to a laptop.  Burn the CD to Flac , put onto a decent. Sd card and also back up .....Then drag files onto a nice audio player ,    Then sell the cds ....you would get good money in Norway.


----------



## Stevko

I used cd’s before. I liked it until i got issues. Before i got issues, I already had ripped my cd’s.
So now I build on my digital collection.
Looks like Tidal store is the best and cheapest store. Have used 7digital a couple if times.
I like vocal, alt,rock, folk etc
Pogues, black 47, levellers, amy winehouse etc
My files are on ondrive and my laptop.
Plan to buy a couple of album of A.winehouse. They are cheaper on cd. But i give a crap and buy them for a higher price on tidal. 7digital don’t offer these album in flac in norway. Only UK


----------



## joseph69

funkymartyn said:


> Great music, this week I have been playing over a load off there albums which my mate put onto a sd card for me .  Nice one .   Also Bonney James ,  Lee ritenour and Larry Carlton.   All good smooth fusion.   Oh, not forgetting  Four play  another good group.


Glad you enjoyed it. Unfortunately, I didn't realize 'Marcus; was 1 of the 6 tracks (total 13) that weren't on the video.
I also enjoy alll the artists you mentioned, and Fourplay is my favorite. If you get a chance and you have Tidal listen to the album 'So Nice' by Marc Antoine & David Benoit...excellent!


----------



## funkymartyn

joseph69 said:


> Glad you enjoyed it. Unfortunately, I didn't realize 'Marcus; was 1 of the 6 tracks (total 13) that weren't on the video.
> I also enjoy alll the artists you mentioned, and Fourplay is my favorite. If you get a chance and you have Tidal listen to the album 'So Nice' by Marc Antoine & David Benoit...excellent!


Agree all top fusion jazzy groups.   I hadn't played your link as yet....As I have nearly every album by all the ones I mentioned on  my files .  Lol


----------



## Stevko

Do they still use watermarks?

https://www.mattmontag.com/music/universals-audible-watermark


----------



## Luckyleo

L


Stevko said:


> Do they still use watermarks?
> 
> https://www.mattmontag.com/music/universals-audible-watermark


I sure hope not!  Shame on them for intentionally creating distortion.  Thanks for posting.  Hopefully, someone with direct knowledge can comment on whether or not Universal Music is still doing this.


----------



## Stevko (Apr 7, 2021)

After reading this,I bought these 2 album I plan to buy on cd instead of Tidal Store.
(Ref my earlier posts)


----------



## edgarlim1999 (Apr 7, 2021)

Hi guys! It has been quite a while since I’ve been gone from Headfi.

Anyways, I recently got a vintage RS2 and thought it will be my end game (silly me). However, it sounds a tad too sharp in my opinion. Does anyone find the buttoned RS2 sharp too?

It is with great sadness that I will be selling those for another alternative


----------



## wormsdriver

edgarlim1999 said:


> Hi guys! It has been quite a while since I’ve been gone from Headfi.
> 
> Anyways, I recently got a vintage RS2 and thought it will be my end game (silly me). However, it sounds a tad too sharp in my opinion. Does anyone find the buttoned RS2 sharp too?
> 
> It is with great sadness that I will be selling those for another alternative


It's been years and years since I had the buttoned rs2 but if you find it too sharp you could try different pads like the ttvj flats. If you definitely like the Grado sound you could sell the rs2 and get the Grado Hemp (used) for about the same price. Just make sure it comes with the stock flat pads and not something else.


----------



## edgarlim1999

wormsdriver said:


> It's been years and years since I had the buttoned rs2 but if you find it too sharp you could try different pads like the ttvj flats. I'd you definitely like the Grado sound you could sell the rs2 and get the Grado Hemp (used) for about the same price. Just make sure it comes with the stock flat pads and not something else.


Thanks for the advice!


----------



## wormsdriver

edgarlim1999 said:


> Thanks for the advice!


No problem. Stick around for a bit and maybe others will chime in with their advice, the more the merrier.


----------



## kmhaynes (Apr 8, 2021)

edgarlim1999 said:


> Hi guys! It has been quite a while since I’ve been gone from Headfi.
> 
> Anyways, I recently got a vintage RS2 and thought it will be my end game (silly me). However, it sounds a tad too sharp in my opinion. Does anyone find the buttoned RS2 sharp too?
> 
> It is with great sadness that I will be selling those for another alternative


Hate to see you sell such a good phone when a small bit of EQ could help bring down the 5-10K span.  Of course that assumes you are using a source that allows EQ adjustments.

Another option is to try three larger G crush earpads, esp some of the Geekria pads.  They take a bit of the bite out of most Grados IMO.

I have the newer RS2e, and I think with many of the 'e' models that Grado smoothed the trebled down a bit.  I know the 325e I had a years ago was much easier on my ears than the older 325i I got to hear.n


----------



## edgarlim1999 (Apr 8, 2021)

kmhaynes said:


> Hate to see you sell such a good phone when a small bit of EQ could help bring down the 5-10K span.  Of course that assumes you are using a source that allows EQ adjustments.
> 
> I have the newer RS2e, and I think with many of the 'e' models that Grado smoothed the trebled down a bit.  I know the 325e I had a years ago was much easier on my ears than the older 325i I got to hear.n


I used to have the ‘E’ version. I like that more actually.

I wanted the vintage one because of its beauty and rarity. If the sound doesn’t suit me then I guess it ain’t worth it

I hope I am not breaking any rules by saying that if anybody is interested with the headphones, just PM me!


----------



## G0rt

New Elex arrives today, so very curious whether that will  tick both Grado and Sennheiser boxes in some useful way.

But this morning, just a GH1/L, driven by a Modi Multibit and a battery RA-1. Still, if you add it up, that's about a $1k system...

Arkenstone catalog, and just WOW, so good. It's shocking what a textbook 40-yo opamp can do with these: gain and level setting resistances, bypass and input coupling capacitances, 2 modern lithium cells and an ancient chip. Stone knives and bear skins.

With a nice Jen Pfeifer shiraz, whose label says "Rock it like a redhead." Schiit yeah.


----------



## TooFrank

oryan_dunn said:


> The regular ttvj flat and deluxe ttvj flat look so much alike that they had to mark the deluxe pads with a little silver dot on the inside to be able to tell them apart.  I doubt anyone could tell them apart in pictures alone when mounted to a headphone.


Fantastic! many thanks. Found the silver dots on one of the pads, then realised that I had mixed them up having one of each on my hemps😜Now everything is in place, but I must admit that the difference between the standard and deluxe pad doesn’t feel like 15$. But at least now I know which is which😄


----------



## elvergun

TooFrank said:


> Fantastic! many thanks. Found the silver dots on one of the pads, then realised that I had mixed them up having one of each on my hemps😜Now everything is in place, but I must admit that the difference between the standard and deluxe pad doesn’t feel like 15$. But at least now I know which is which😄



The rule of the diminishing returns in audio is apparently also applicable to pads.


----------



## gregorya

TooFrank said:


> Fantastic! many thanks. Found the silver dots on one of the pads, then realised that I had mixed them up having one of each on my hemps😜Now everything is in place, but I must admit that the difference between the standard and deluxe pad doesn’t feel like 15$. But at least now I know which is which😄





elvergun said:


> The rule of the diminishing returns in audio is apparently also applicable to pads.



Perhaps the silver dots cost $7.50 each...


----------



## Coztomba

Last day of my holidays.  Lots of time to relax, browse the web, and look at headphones!  Which has lead me to both buying a set of PS500e’s and ordering 2 more sets of shipibo aluminium sets so all my grado’s can have them!  I got one black one classic satin. I’m thinking satin on the GH2’s, black on the Hemps and PS500e.


----------



## joseph69

Coztomba said:


> I’m thinking satin on the GH2’s,


Definitely!
Can't wait to see them.


----------



## funkymartyn

Was looking for headphone broach really. But not easy to find. But I did find this company ( UK )  who make small badges to almost any style, picture  etc .....But they already had this design.   You have to spend £4 for any order ....Anyway arrived today ...they're ok .. They can make any style ...


----------



## paraphernalia

Coztomba said:


> Last day of my holidays.  Lots of time to relax, browse the web, and look at headphones!  Which has lead me to both buying a set of PS500e’s and ordering 2 more sets of shipibo aluminium sets so all my grado’s can have them!  I got one black one classic satin. I’m thinking satin on the GH2’s, black on the Hemps and PS500e.


The PS500e are awesome!


----------



## JaquesGelee

funkymartyn said:


> Was looking for headphone broach really. But not easy to find. But I did find this company ( UK )  who make small badges to almost any style, picture  etc .....But they already had this design.   You have to spend £4 for any order ....Anyway arrived today ...they're ok .. They can make any style ...


Yeah, i like. So, they have this design liek it is or do you have asked for changes?


----------



## paraphernalia

Rodblocks and gimbals by Shipibo
Headband by Turbulent Labs


----------



## Coztomba

paraphernalia said:


> Rodblocks and gimbals by Shipibo
> Headband by Turbulent Labs


Very nice.  Are you happy with the turbulent labs headband?  I have 2 of the beautiful audio headband pads but 3 grados.  I need to get one more and I was thinking of getting one.  Also not sure of normal vs xl...  That looks like a normal size, I’m not sure if I need the xl and I’m thinking it‘ll look too big.


----------



## paraphernalia

Coztomba said:


> Very nice.  Are you happy with the turbulent labs headband?  I have 2 of the beautiful audio headband pads but 3 grados.  I need to get one more and I was thinking of getting one.  Also not sure of normal vs xl...  That looks like a normal size, I’m not sure if I need the xl and I’m thinking it‘ll look too big.


I personally think the Turbulent one i have here is just perfect. Very lovingly handcrafted and they have a variety of colors. And they smell good!


----------



## Coztomba

paraphernalia said:


> I personally think the Turbulent one i have here is just perfect. Very lovingly handcrafted and they have a variety of colors. And they smell good!


I've just ordered the regular size in coffee.  Hoping it's a good match for the GH2's!


----------



## Rebel Chris

paraphernalia said:


> they smell good!


Most import thing of all


----------



## TooFrank

paraphernalia said:


> I personally think the Turbulent one i have here is just perfect. Very lovingly handcrafted and they have a variety of colors. And they smell good!





Rebel Chris said:


> Most import thing of all


it just takes that you place the headphones in a slightly different position when sniffing the (head) band while listening 🤓
FWIW, I love the turbulent band too. Just ordered a Shipibo for comparison.....They look nice too. Was in doubt whether to order the broad, but decided on the standard as it will be used with the light woodies....


----------



## TooFrank

Inspired of all this pad rolling talk, I decided once more to try the G pads on the GH2. Don’t know whether it’s been a long time since last or that I’ve had my system upgraded since then, but finally I have to agree that this is indeed a very good sounding combo. Needs a bit more power though...


----------



## carboncopy

HERESY!

I changed the gimbal/rod/headstrap on my HP2i to Shipobo. Completly reversible.

Thing is, the HP series have they own quirk with the headband. It has a very strong steel rod (not spring steel). Which means it has to be bent to the size of your head to stay on it and there is almost no flexiblity to the construction. But I lived with it, because I really-really love the HP2i and I actually love small unique/funky things in my audio. But! I observed if I gently push the earpads to my ears the bass improves in quantity. Problem is, there is nothing like a small pressure with those hard steel rods.

Then it dawned on me to make some measurement, and yes it is compatbile with the current gimbal system. It took about 10 minutes to make the change. The whole original construction stays intact and can be reassambled if needed. But - and here comes the real heresy - it sounds better with the shipobo things. Because of the better seal. It's also ligther and stay more firm on. Currently listening to this:





Absolutely hearth-touching and stunning.


----------



## funkymartyn

JaquesGelee said:


> Yeah, i like. So, they have this design liek it is or do you have asked for changes?


They had this design on the Web site already.  But they can make any headphone design or maybe colour.  These were on offer at about  0.75p.  But you have to spend £4  each order .  Think they make them up fresh for each order.......So I bought the 6  and about £1.50 post.   A fair price.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

funkymartyn said:


> Was looking for headphone broach really. But not easy to find. But I did find this company ( UK )  who make small badges to almost any style, picture  etc .....But they already had this design.   You have to spend £4 for any order ....Anyway arrived today ...they're ok .. They can make any style ...


----------



## funkymartyn

ruthieandjohn said:


>


How can I fit this onto my jacket or cap  . Lol


----------



## G0rt

TooFrank said:


> Inspired of all this pad rolling talk, I decided once more to try the G pads on the GH2. Don’t know whether it’s been a long time since last or that I’ve had my system upgraded since then, but finally I have to agree that this is indeed a very good sounding combo. Needs a bit more power though...


I think Grados play more head games than most, and what sounds best on Tuesday, may not on Friday. Best to own many, and choose wisely, seems to be the rule here.

Very distracted with my new Elex, but started the day with GH2/G and Miles Davis, Classic Albums Collection from HDTracks.

Like a posh, dim jazz club, your favorite corner table, good wine, and Miles' horn is ... timeless.

I switch to Elex and suddenly it's 3am and the house lights are up, the front door is locked and the survivors are crowding the stage, the owner has just brought out his favorite expensive designer tequila and the band is clearly misbehavin'.

Not a bad thing, but not even slightly the same thing.


----------



## YtseJamer

Fyi, there's a pair of RS1 on Canuck Audio.

https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649728252-grado-rs1-headphones/


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

G0rt said:


> I think Grados play more head games than most, and what sounds best on Tuesday, may not on Friday. Best to own many, and choose wisely, seems to be the rule here.
> 
> Very distracted with my new Elex, but started the day with GH2/G and Miles Davis, Classic Albums Collection from HDTracks.
> 
> ...


My theory about how finicky Grados are (especially with the L-pad) is they REALLY have to be in the sweet spot to get the best sound.


----------



## god-bluff

Can anyone recommend a company in the UK that could re-terminate the 1/4'' jack on my SR125 (non e/i original).?
The sound is intermittent dependant on the angle the end of the cable is held from the source.

I see Custom Cans might do this or should I contact Grado to completely replace original cable?


----------



## Kons

Has anyone tried Beautiful audio's cable adapter LINK
Thinking about trying it out one of my pairs as the construction is pretty clever (no melting glues with hairdryers and such).


----------



## gimmeheadroom

god-bluff said:


> Can anyone recommend a company in the UK that could re-terminate the 1/4'' jack on my SR125 (non e/i original).?
> The sound is intermittent dependant on the angle the end of the cable is held from the source.
> 
> I see Custom Cans might do this or should I contact Grado to completely replace original cable?


You could ask customcans. It's definitely a great shop.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

ParaLoganGrado said:


> My theory about how finicky Grados are (especially with the L-pad) is they REALLY have to be in the sweet spot to get the best sound.


I think it's partly because they're on-ear rather than over-ear, so position is more variable. On a bigass over-ear there's really only one spot it can go, just enveloping the whole ear.


----------



## Kike6685

Hi
I am a gh2 grados fan. 
Summer is approaching and in Spain the headphones with the heat are difficult to wear.
Is there any grado iem that has a signature similar to grado gh2?
Now there are going to be some tws, gt220 grado and I seriously considered buying it but before doing so I wanted to ask you for your opinion on the brand's iems since I have never tried them.
All the best


----------



## VinMAC

carboncopy said:


> HERESY!
> 
> I changed the gimbal/rod/headstrap on my HP2i to Shipobo. Completly reversible.
> 
> ...


What is the original pad type of the HP1000 series? L pads? thank you!


----------



## carboncopy

VinMAC said:


> What is the original pad type of the HP1000 series? L pads? thank you!


No, F.


----------



## VinMAC

carboncopy said:


> No, F.


They are not on https://4ourears.com/pages/accessories-storage. Where can you get them as replacement pads?


----------



## elnero

VinMAC said:


> They are not on https://4ourears.com/pages/accessories-storage. Where can you get them as replacement pads?


https://www.ttvjaudio.com/TTVJ-Flat-Pads-for-Grado-Headphones-p/aat0000100.htm


----------



## VinMAC

thanks. And is that the only way to buy the F pads?


----------



## carboncopy

VinMAC said:


> thanks. And is that the only way to buy the F pads?


I think yes. I bought from them direct. With post to Hungary. Everything was OK.


----------



## elnero

VinMAC said:


> thanks. And is that the only way to buy the F pads?


As far as I know, Yes, TTVJ is the only place to buy them. The reason being, Grado stopped making them quite a few years ago but there was still a small demand for them. From what I remember, Todd got permission to get them made and offer them through his site and that's the way it's been ever since.


----------



## Stevko

Yes! Qobus are now available in my country. Think this is my new favorite for streaming and buying


----------



## Stevko

Schiit has canceled my order. Should i try topping instead?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Can you see if the ATROX V2 is still available? It is made in Norway and will drive pretty much anything (not sure about HE-6 but maybe)

If not, consider Meier or Violectric.


----------



## Stevko (Apr 12, 2021)

Hi has quit
Maybe a german amp is the thing


----------



## Uebelkraehe

Am i imagining things or does the Hemp have a rather pronounced burn-in effect? Bass seems to have tightened up quite a bit and the soundstage appears to have widened, too. I used to be rather sceptical in regards to burn-in, but this is the second headphone (after the Quad ERA-1) where the effect seems to be rather obvious to me.


----------



## azkkr

Hi. Long time lurking, first time posting. Has anyone tried the Auris Euterpe or Woo Audio WA8 with Grado PS2000e and/pr GS3000e? Any and all thoughts are welcome. Cheers!


----------



## joseph69

azkkr said:


> Hi. Long time lurking, first time posting. Has anyone tried the Auris Euterpe or Woo Audio WA8 with Grado PS2000e and/pr GS3000e? Any and all thoughts are welcome. Cheers!


You might prefer a SS amp with the PS2000e.
I owned the PS2000e and powered them with both, the HeadAmp GS-Xmk2 & Woo WA33 and I preferred the SS amp over tubes.
Although I've never hear it, there is a lot of praise for the HeadAmp GS-X Mini.


----------



## azkkr

joseph69 said:


> You might prefer a SS amp with the PS2000e.
> I owned the PS2000e and powered them with both, the HeadAmp GS-Xmk2 & Woo WA33 and I preferred the SS amp over tubes.
> Although I've never hear it, there is a lot of praise for the HeadAmp GS-X Mini.


Thanks! Will definitely consider. I am still waiting on my PS2000e to arrive and was looking to prep. I also have the PS1000e (will probably sell it) and like it with tubes more than SS so I thought the bigger sibling might also prefer tubes.


----------



## joseph69

azkkr said:


> Thanks! Will definitely consider. I am still waiting on my PS2000e to arrive and was looking to prep. I also have the PS1000e (will probably sell it) and like it with tubes more than SS so I thought the bigger sibling might also prefer tubes.


You're welcome.
In my experience with both, the PS1000e & 2000e the latter is much more neutral than the former, and too me sound nothing alike tonal wise.


----------



## Pirastro

Uebelkraehe said:


> Am i imagining things or does the Hemp have a rather pronounced burn-in effect? Bass seems to have tightened up quite a bit and the soundstage appears to have widened, too. I used to be rather sceptical in regards to burn-in, but this is the second headphone (after the Quad ERA-1) where the effect seems to be rather obvious to me.


You're not imagining things - burn-in is real, especially with moving parts like headphone drivers.  I've experienced the same thing with my Hemps.  While they sounded slightly congested when I first started using them, they've since opened up and really breathe now.


----------



## azkkr

joseph69 said:


> You're welcome.
> In my experience with both, the PS1000e & 2000e the latter is much more neutral than the former, and too me sound nothing alike tonal wise.


That's interesting. I might just keep the PS1000e to compare then. The collection is definitely getting too big but can't help it when it comes to Grados...


----------



## ESL-1

If you need less costly amp options there are quite a number that work well.  A current favorite of mine is the HeadAmp Gilmore Lite mk2, even better if you add the new regulated power supply.  Together that is below $800 for the pair and less than $500 for the amp alone.  The Cavalli Liquid Carbon.  I have an original, do not know is Drop’s version is as good.


----------



## azkkr

ESL-1 said:


> If you need less costly amp options there are quite a number that work well.  A current favorite of mine is the HeadAmp Gilmore Lite mk2, even better if you add the new regulated power supply.  Together that is below $800 for the pair and less than $500 for the amp alone.  The Cavalli Liquid Carbon.  I have an original, do not know is Drop’s version is as good.


Those are great suggestions. Failed to mention I am in the UK and these are harder to find. Definitely, something to be on the lookout for. Thanks!


----------



## ESL-1

What are some of the brands that are available by you?


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Apr 13, 2021)

Pirastro said:


> You're not imagining things - burn-in is real, especially with moving parts like headphone drivers.  I've experienced the same thing with my Hemps.  While they sounded slightly congested when I first started using them, they've since opened up and really breathe now.


don't forget to play your FLACs a few times to burn in the data, too. It might be helpful to open and close Foobar for a little while just to burn in the software.

EDIT: Let me explain, in some detail, why burn-in makes no sense.

For one, the moving parts here aren't moving all that much. It's fairly tiny motions. Any changes would be unbelievably minuscule. Burn-in was a thing on oooooold loudspeakers that had really stiff coils and cones that tended to go "tight" after they'd been sitting around for a while, and even then the "burn-in" was maybe 30 minutes.

For two, any of aforementioned changes wouldn't be some concrete motion from starting point A to finishing point B. If the moving parts in a headphone, or anything else for that matter, experience "loosening up" of any sort, it would be a continual gradient like a pair of shoes slowly wearing out. They wouldn't achieve their "final burning-in point," they'd keep on burning in forever, which would mean they are perpetually in a state of changing, which would mean they're _very poorly made_.

For three, a headphone company that sends its headphones out sounding sub-optimal would be absolutely idiotic because it would mean tons of customers returning them since they don't sound as good as they're "supposed to." Especially for companies like Grado, where their products are hand-made and in small quantities for certain lines, if burn-in existed, they would be absolute morons if they didn't do it before they sent them out.

For four, Audeze (among others) has stated on their website that they _do_ burn in their headphones prior to shipping, and I've _still_ seen people claiming they change.

For five, if burn-in existed, it would also REVERT. Eventually all those parts would go stiff from disuse, meaning they'd need to be burned-in again like re-seasoning a pan that's been in storage for too long.

For six, finally, everyone always says that burn-in magically fixes whatever woes they initially had. If someone thought they were too bass-light, they say the bass opens up. If they thought it was too loose, they'll say it tightens. Was the treble too sharp? Well burn-in made it relax. Was the treble too soft? Don't worry, burning 'em in will make the treble get more detailed. Soundstage? Always gets better. Literally whatever the listener _wants_ to hear from their headphone, they will always say improves with burn-in. I have never, once, seen someone go "well the bass was great at first but after a month it got even bigger and now I hate it." In 100% of cases where people insist burn-in exists, the quality that they state happened as a result of burn-in is them liking the headphone more.

You know, like _what would happen after listening to a headphone for a month and acclimating to its sound_.

Whew. There. My "bitch about burn-in" quota is taken care of for the month.


----------



## wormsdriver

azkkr said:


> Hi. Long time lurking, first time posting. Has anyone tried the Auris Euterpe or Woo Audio WA8 with Grado PS2000e and/pr GS3000e? Any and all thoughts are welcome. Cheers!


Some time ago I had a Graham Slee amp that played well with whatever Grados I had at the time. They're out of the UK,  so maybe you can read up on them. I did not own the ps2000e at that time though.
I currently own the woo audio WA8 and I'm really pleased with it. It is just perfect for my needs and it has effectively stop me from looking at amps and dacs so I can't recommend it enough.


----------



## paraphernalia

SomeGuyDude said:


> don't forget to play your FLACs a few times to burn in the data, too. It might be helpful to open and close Foobar for a little while just to burn in the software.
> 
> EDIT: Let me explain, in some detail, why burn-in makes no sense.
> 
> ...



You again in your never-ending cruise against something that does not effect you negatively at all and does not do any harm to anyone. Why do you do it? Feeling good to 'know better'?

All i can say is i got 4 Grados within the last 9 months and they all changed their sound characteristics to the better and more refined after 150-200 hours.

I think it's good to know that for people who didn't have a Grado before so they know things will improve with time if they are not happy with its sound initially.


----------



## azkkr

ESL-1 said:


> What are some of the brands that are available by you?


Mostly European brands (iFi, Chord, Auris, Lehmann, etc.) with some American making it through with some retailers and on ebay.


----------



## azkkr

wormsdriver said:


> Some time ago I had a Graham Slee amp that played well with whatever Grados I had at the time. They're out of the UK,  so maybe you can read up on them. I did not own the ps2000e at that time though.
> I currently own the woo audio WA8 and I'm really pleased with it. It is just perfect for my needs and it has effectively stop me from looking at amps and dacs so I can't recommend it enough.


Will look into Graham Slee, thank you! Definitely keen to hear the WA8 with PS2000e and GS3000e and it does add great convenience with its 'portability'. Do you still have the PS2000e and use it with WA8? Cheers!


----------



## wormsdriver

azkkr said:


> Will look into Graham Slee, thank you! Definitely keen to hear the WA8 with PS2000e and GS3000e and it does add great convenience with its 'portability'. Do you still have the PS2000e and use it with WA8? Cheers!


Nope. I never got to hear that combo unfortunately as I sold the ps2000e way before I bought the woo.


----------



## azkkr

wormsdriver said:


> Nope. I never got to hear that combo unfortunately as I sold the ps2000e way before I bought the woo.


Got it, thanks!


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

SomeGuyDude said:


> don't forget to play your FLACs a few times to burn in the data, too. It might be helpful to open and close Foobar for a little while just to burn in the software.
> 
> EDIT: Let me explain, in some detail, why burn-in makes no sense.
> 
> ...


The thing about the whole burn in "debate" is that it's not really something that should be subjective. The claim about burn in is that the driver performance actually changes with use. This either happens, or it doesn't. It would easily be verifiable with measurements. 

Take brand new headphones out of their box

Hook them up to measurement rig.

Play music or test tones or whatever folks use continuously through them for "burn in" period, taking measurements intermittently. 

Are the measurements changing over the time period? Then there's your burn in effect. 

Are they static? No burn in. 

I know which side I'd put my money on  but it doesn't matter what I or any of us think we're hearing. The driver performance changes with use, or it doesn't. Test it and find out.


----------



## funkymartyn

azkkr said:


> Got it, thanks!


How about the new valve amp just released by  xduoo.  One with one valve , one with two. Around £100.  Good reviews on YouTube ...Inc  Zeus reviews  ...


----------



## gimmeheadroom

There is burn in, but it's in the brain. The more time you spend with gear the more you notice about it just like when you read a book or see a movie a hundred times. You notice a lot more than you did the first time.

Probably there is some small degree of adjustment on anything mechanical though. Not worth going to war over it!


----------



## ACOC0NUT

There's not really a question of do drivers change over time. They do. If they didn't then no headphone would ever break after years of use. For it to go from fully functional to broken requires a physical change. 

The only question is if these physical changes over time cause any difference in sound. This is hard to "measure" since there is no way I'm aware of to measure things like soundstage, imaging, instrument separation, etc and not every headphone changes in any significant way with burn-in/break-in. 

With my X00 purple hearts, at first the bass was just a bit muddy. For comfort reasons I swapped the pads to ZMF Ori lambskins and used them like that for about 2 months. I then swapped back to the stock pads and that slight muddyness was gone along with some other small differences. 

The stock pads didn't break in because I wasn't using them. My brain didn't just get used to the sound since the Ori pads actually reduce the bass. I didn't change amps or dacs at all. I did no other mods to the headphone at all. The only factor was the time they had been used, meaning there was a change in the sound after X hours of use.

Then there's my 58X jubilee which I've had for years and can't say there has been any real change.


----------



## azkkr

funkymartyn said:


> How about the new valve amp just released by  xduoo.  One with one valve , one with two. Around £100.  Good reviews on YouTube ...Inc  Zeus reviews  ...


Definitely worth a look, cheers!


----------



## azkkr

funkymartyn said:


> How about the new valve amp just released by  xduoo.  One with one valve , one with two. Around £100.  Good reviews on YouTube ...Inc  Zeus reviews  ...


You mean the Xduoo TA-20?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

paraphernalia said:


> You again in your never-ending cruise against something that does not effect you negatively at all and does not do any harm to anyone. Why do you do it? Feeling good to 'know better'?
> 
> All i can say is i got 4 Grados within the last 9 months and they all changed their sound characteristics to the better and more refined after 150-200 hours.
> 
> I think it's good to know that for people who didn't have a Grado before so they know things will improve with time if they are not happy with its sound initially.


Because people like you cause problems in the hobby by giving bad, false, dishonest "advice". I am absolutely on a "cruise" to keep this hobby honest. Not to peddle in snake oil and lies.

But you proved me right. The burn in always "improves" sound regardless of what your problem was. If burn-in existed, it would have a consistent "direction," but it never does. People like you constantly insist that whatever the woes are on a headphone, burn-in will always fix it. When people say a headphone is too bassy, burn-in will "tighten it up." Well that's weird, because what if someone LIKES extra bass? Does that mean the burn-in will make them like the headphone less? It should, but I have NEVER seen that happen. I have never, once, in my entire existence in this hobby, seen someone go "ugh this headphone was great out of the box but after a month the bass went away."

I'm also a lifter, have been for a long time. Burn in, cable nonsense, 24/192, this is all the audio equivalent of bro-science and worthless supplements. It's people going around talking about making their "inner pecs" grow and how this or that powder totally put 50lb on their deadlift when anyone actually looking critically (and studying the mechanics behind it) knows there is 100% no way that this is real, but the answer is always "well I experienced it!!"

No you didn't. If I took all 4 of your Grados and replaced them with brand-new out of the box models you would not be able to hear a difference. Over the course of 9 months, your ears adjusted which made you like them more. Period. And that's what you should be telling people. If you don't like the sound of your Grado when you first buy it, give it a while to acclimate, because they do sound quite different to other headphones, but _they _won't change. _You_ will. 

Here's a better example: imagine I have a tomato garden because I wanna start liking tomatoes. I take a bite of a tomato and I don't like it. A gardener friend says "your soil needs time to settle into growing tomatoes, give it a few crops and they'll taste better," so for the next little while I keep eating tomatoes out of my garden and by the next year I love them. What happened? Did my tomato garden "burn in," or my tastes shift because I got used to tomatoes?

I hate doing this over and over, but to me it's not just an argument. It's trying to recalibrate the discussion _to benefit less-experienced members who are going to be misled by lies_. That's not an unimportant distinction to me. I don't want to see people wasting money by keeping headphones past the return-policy date and being stuck with them because someone on the internet insisted that they would "burn-in" and sound different. I don't want to see people throwing money away thanks to bad advice. I want to see people get help at finding the best products for them and not lose money due to faux-science.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Apr 14, 2021)

ACOC0NUT said:


> There's not really a question of do drivers change over time. They do. If they didn't then no headphone would ever break after years of use. For it to go from fully functional to broken requires a physical change.


Yes, but have you ever noticed the "break" is always sudden and immediate? Show me a headphone that's ever "degraded" to having a really weird and wonky sound and I'll agree with you. I don't mean like "the left driver went out," I mean "the left driver suddenly has really loose and flabby bass and the right driver doesn't play treble anymore."

That's how you know this is just crap. You can find vintage headphones from the 1970s that still sound like they did back then. For what you're talking about to be related to the concept of "burn-in," then if you played your headphones 24/7 for a year, at the end of it they'd have this really weird sound from the cone/motor/coil having so much wear and tear it can't maintain structural integrity.

I mean this genuinely. Find me any example of someone who had a pair of headphones for 5-10 years and said that the sound of them had gradually degraded over that time, because I've never heard it. Meanwhile I know of people who have had a pair of Senn HD580 or HD650 for 20 years and never replaced them. If burn-in existed, after 2 decades those speakers would be so worn out they barely work right. But that never happens. Sometimes they break, but it's always "made sound, don't make sound." Which tells you that the failure point is not where you think it is.

If burn-in was real, people would INSIST not to buy vintage used headphones, because they've been used so much those speakers won't sound right anymore. People hunting for Joseph Grado HP1000 or buying discontinued models would be getting headphones that sound wrong because they've been used so much they're breaking down and won't sound like they should. But we all know that ain't true. People on here love getting those old discontinued models because they still sound awesome. Why do they still sound awesome? _Because they ain't wearing out like that_.


----------



## paraphernalia (Apr 14, 2021)

SomeGuyDude said:


> Yes, but have you ever noticed the "break" is always sudden and immediate? Show me a headphone that's ever "degraded" to having a really weird and wonky sound and I'll agree with you. I don't mean like "the left driver went out," I mean "the left driver suddenly has really loose and flabby bass and the right driver doesn't play treble anymore."
> 
> That's how you know this is just crap. You can find vintage headphones from the 1970s that still sound like they did back then. For what you're talking about to be related to the concept of "burn-in," then if you played your headphones 24/7 for a year, at the end of it they'd have this really weird sound from the cone/motor/coil having so much wear and tear it can't maintain structural integrity.
> 
> ...



Not worth talking about that with a grinch like you. You want to be right and better than others, that's all. I put you on ignore for my peace of mind, please do the same with me. You can talk about me as an example of how irrational "snake oil believers" are and prove yourself right. Thank you.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Apr 14, 2021)

paraphernalia said:


> Not worth talking about that with a grinch like you. You want to be right and better than others, that's all. I put you on ignore for my peace of mind, please do the same with me. You can talk about me as an example of how irrational "snake oil believers" are and prove yourself right. Thank you.


I want everyone to look at this post right here and understand that this is the problem with snake oil peddlers and bro-science acolytes. They won't listen to reason, won't accept arguments, and will throw a tantrum when contradicted. This is why I argue with them as I do, because I need it to be made visible for others that we're dealing with people who will cost you, and others, money if you let yourself get snookered by what they're claiming. Rather than accepting that I argue for the reason I explicitly state I do (because I'm trying to help steer the ship away from icebergs), he just cries and whines at me like I'm being mean for no reason other than self-satisfaction. If I wanted to feel better, I'd just ignore all of this and smugly sit off to my side while silently thinking I'm awesome. I wouldn't be wasting time writing long diatribes for the purpose of explaining things to others.

This hobby can be expensive, it can be time-consuming, and it can feel overwhelming. _Please _do your best not to make it worse by falling into the audio equivalent of flat-earth conspiracies.

Buy your Grado, they sound awesome. If you don't think they sound right, give your brain time to adjust. If you buy used, don't worry because they aren't going to sound different than a new set. If you buy a Grado and think they REALLY sound wrong, and you're waiting for them to "burn in" and sound different, just send them back. It's okay. Really. There might be another model that they have that's more to your liking, they might not. Wasting your resources chasing dragons is only going to leave you in a worse mood for it, and this hobby shouldn't be about that.


----------



## elvergun

SomeGuyDude said:


> Because people like you cause problems in the hobby by giving bad, false, dishonest "advice". I am absolutely on a "cruise" to keep this hobby honest. Not to peddle in snake oil and lies.


I've been to Dan Clark's (Mr. Speakers) shop here in San Diego.   He was showing me around the place when we walked into a room full of drivers hanging there playing pink noise.   I asked Dan what that was all about and he informed me that it was the "burn-in room".

Was he peddling snake oil and lying to me?   Perhaps.   Is he an idiot for believing in burn-in?   Perhaps.   Does Dan Clark know a little more about headphones than you do?   Hmm.   Would Dan's headphones have sounded exactly the same if he had not burned them in before shipping them out?  Perhaps.

Do I believe in burn-in?   I'm not sure.     I think I've heard a slight difference with some of the headphones I purchased.     

There have been some models which did not change at all after hours of use.   Could these models have been put through a burn-in process in house?   Perhaps.   I don't know.    

It could be that burn-in is a completely imagined phenomenon -- I think that is definitely a possibility.  I like to believe in fairy tales and I choose to believe in headphone burn-in (it makes buying a new headphone even more fun).    Am I an idiot for choosing to believe in burn-in?  Perhaps.   Do I give a schiit about what you might think because I believe in burn-in?   No, not at all.    

Do we care that you are on crusade keep this hobby honest and prove that burn-in is not real?    No.   Go ahead and knock yourself out.



SomeGuyDude said:


> The burn in always "improves" sound regardless of what your problem was.



The "improvement" is not supposed to be a night and day affair.     If you like a headphone signature, you might like it a little more after burn-in.   If you don't like that signature you will still not like it after the burn-in period.    Burn-in will not change the signature of a headphone.   A bass cannon will still be a bass cannon after the burn-in period...and an anemic headphone will never become a bass cannon after hundreds of hours of use.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

elvergun said:


> words


I find myself amused by people who will write long and angry diatribes at me while insisting they don't care what I think. You do care, and that's fine. This is a passionate hobby. Just be honest about it.


----------



## elvergun (Apr 14, 2021)

SomeGuyDude said:


> I find myself amused by people who will write long and angry diatribes at me while insisting they don't care what I think. You do care, and that's fine. This is a passionate hobby. Just be honest about it.



So we are shifting the argument to whether I care or not?    Okay.

No, I don't give a schiit about what you think about me.   I replied to your post because you are being a rude to other members who post in this thread.  I do care about that.   It's so nice and calm in the Grado thread until you decide to go on one of your crusades.   You know, you can still be a crusader and not be a dick about it.   Maybe it's in your nature and you can't help yourself.  Hmm...


----------



## Rebel Chris

I always wonder: would this kind conversation happen at CanJam or other related audio show?

Well...one of my tubes is dying or did I burn it in to long?


----------



## Uebelkraehe (Apr 14, 2021)

Ach du Schande, probably shouldn't have uttered these fighting words. But here we are, so a few remarks are in order: a) i liked the Hemp - a lot - from the very beginning b) with the large majority of headphones i've listened to there was no (to me) discernible change over time and c) i have never met a headphone i disliked that suddenly became good 'because of burn in'. But that's definitely all, i have better things to do with life than fighting wars of religion.


----------



## kmhaynes

SomeGuyDude makes an interesting point that the majority of all "burn-in" is reported as in a "positive" direction -- i.e., the head/earphones improve in sound.  Rarely do you hear anyone say "I burned them in for 100 hours, and now they sound WORSE."

This is the strongest argument that majority of "burn-in" is in the brain, no matter what percentage you want to assign to it.  Personally, I put it about 15% driver change to 85% brain acceptance of the new sound.  

Regardless, WHY are we arguing over this???  Whether burn-in is real or not, It's not worth starting fires and burning bridges IMO.  Let's be friendly and gracious.


----------



## wormsdriver

kmhaynes said:


> SomeGuyDude makes an interesting point that the majority of all "burn-in" is reported as in a "positive" direction -- i.e., the head/earphones improve in sound.  Rarely do you hear anyone say "I burned them in for 100 hours, and now they sound WORSE."
> 
> This is the strongest argument that majority of "burn-in" is in the brain, no matter what percentage you want to assign to it.  Personally, I put it about 15% driver change to 85% brain acceptance of the new sound.
> 
> Regardless, WHY are we arguing over this???  Whether burn-in is real or not, It's not worth starting fires and burning bridges IMO.  Let's be friendly and gracious.


Great post. Can we kill this discussion on burn in for now or move it elsewhere


----------



## paraphernalia

kmhaynes said:


> SomeGuyDude makes an interesting point that the majority of all "burn-in" is reported as in a "positive" direction -- i.e., the head/earphones improve in sound.  Rarely do you hear anyone say "I burned them in for 100 hours, and now they sound WORSE."
> 
> This is the strongest argument that majority of "burn-in" is in the brain, no matter what percentage you want to assign to it.  Personally, I put it about 15% driver change to 85% brain acceptance of the new sound.
> 
> Regardless, WHY are we arguing over this???  Whether burn-in is real or not, It's not worth starting fires and burning bridges IMO.  Let's be friendly and gracious.



My guess is that headphones are designed and tested for the end result i.e. after several hundreds of hours of use. And it's too expensive to age all components before selling the headphone. So there's that.

Also when i burn in headphones i have them playing something for a week. And it's not like i listen to them all the time. I maybe use them every day for 10 minutes. So there is really no time for my brain to be burnt in. What i remember usually is that in the beginning i sometimes didn't like a headphone all too much or it was ok but not very good. And if this changes after 7 days of hardly listening to it then it's supposed to be my brain that changed and not the headphones?


----------



## elvergun

wormsdriver said:


> Can we kill this discussion on burn in for now or move it elsewhere



To the Sound Science forum...where _*bigshot *_eagerly awaits.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

What's the next special edition model going to be? A GH5? Another whiskey barrel model? A bigger Hemp with G cushions ?


----------



## paraphernalia

Joaquin Dinero said:


> What's the next special edition model going to be? A GH5? Another whiskey barrel model? A bigger Hemp with G cushions ?



A Skittles headphone with L-pads in 7 colours!


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

paraphernalia said:


> A Skittles headphone with L-pads in 7 colours!


😄😄😄
As long as it doesn't lead to heated arguments about which color pads sound the best. 

(Because obviously the red pads would sound the best)


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Joaquin Dinero said:


> 😄😄😄
> As long as it doesn't lead to heated arguments about which color pads sound the best.
> 
> (Because obviously the red pads would sound the best)


Wrong again! We concluded in the TH900 thread the blue version sounds better than the red at least for most of us. Then somebody said the color of the wooden cups can't matter.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

gimmeheadroom said:


> Wrong again! We concluded in the TH900 thread the blue version sounds better than the red at least for most of us. Then somebody said the color of the wooden cups can't matter.


Well yea, blue wood sounds better than red wood. But red foam sounds better than yellow, orange, green, or purple foam. This is basic stuff. 😜

Those Emerald green Fostex tho 😍


----------



## ruinedx (Apr 14, 2021)

sounds good on hemp >> 

hemp best genre is psytrance!


----------



## Luckyleo

SomeGuyDude said:


> Yes, but have you ever noticed the "break" is always sudden and immediate? Show me a headphone that's ever "degraded" to having a really weird and wonky sound and I'll agree with you. I don't mean like "the left driver went out," I mean "the left driver suddenly has really loose and flabby bass and the right driver doesn't play treble anymore."
> 
> That's how you know this is just crap. You can find vintage headphones from the 1970s that still sound like they did back then. For what you're talking about to be related to the concept of "burn-in," then if you played your headphones 24/7 for a year, at the end of it they'd have this really weird sound from the cone/motor/coil having so much wear and tear it can't maintain structural integrity.
> 
> ...


I'm not an advocate for burn in or a denier.  That being said, what if burn in was only to a certain point.  Loosen up the drivers the first XXX number of hours and then burn in stops?  Hence there would be no degradation of the sound and drivers as time moves on.  Same with cables......That being said, I agree that you should be able to measure some of the effects of burn if it truly occurred... Measure changes in treble, mid's and bass.  I wonder why that hasn't/isn't happening?  Not sure why people get so worked up.  I've definitely heard burn in..  But is it me or my equipment?  Don't know, don't really care..... Just my 2 cents


----------



## emorrison33

ESL-1 said:


> Having a decent number of phones and amps both.  My best solution with my limited space is hard cases for my favorites or in lesser phones perhaps the just the original box.  The main trick is to keep them in the same place when not in use.  Most of the amps are set up so I have a rack of just headphone amps along with two other areas.
> Not ideal but it works for me.


I just showed your pictures to my wife.  Thank you! Now she knows my addiction isn't that bad...yet.  Time to order more gear!


----------



## emorrison33

SomeGuyDude said:


> Yes, but have you ever noticed the "break" is always sudden and immediate? Show me a headphone that's ever "degraded" to having a really weird and wonky sound and I'll agree with you. I don't mean like "the left driver went out," I mean "the left driver suddenly has really loose and flabby bass and the right driver doesn't play treble anymore."
> 
> That's how you know this is just crap. You can find vintage headphones from the 1970s that still sound like they did back then. For what you're talking about to be related to the concept of "burn-in," then if you played your headphones 24/7 for a year, at the end of it they'd have this really weird sound from the cone/motor/coil having so much wear and tear it can't maintain structural integrity.
> 
> ...


Quote from a C-Net article by Steve Guttenburg:

I called upon a local (Brooklyn, N.Y.) headphone manufacturer, Grado Labs' John Grado, to weigh in about burn-in, and he said, "All mechanical things need break-in." He did not recommend leaving headphones playing continuously for a few days to hasten the process. He recommends using new headphones as you normally would, and after 50 hours or so the sound will be all it can be.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

"Use your new headphones like you normally would and after 50 hours you'll be used to them and forget whatever it was that you didn't like at first."


----------



## elvergun

Joaquin Dinero said:


> "Use your new headphones like you normally would and after 50 hours you'll be used to them and forget *whatever it was that you didn't like at first."*



Luckily I will never have that problem with a Grado since I have never heard one of their models that I didn't like.   Sure, some are better than others but they all sound great.  Even the lowly SR60 is a good sounding headphone.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

elvergun said:


> Luckily I will never have that problem with a Grado since I have never heard one of their models that I didn't like.   Sure, some are better than others but they all sound great.  Even the lowly SR60 is a good sounding headphone.


True dat. I've been rocking my SR60e all day while I'm working. I plug them into the laptop for meetings and then into a Fiio M6 between meetings. 

I have better gear, sure, but if that combo was all I had I could still be happy.


----------



## emorrison33

emorrison33 said:


> Quote from a C-Net article by Steve Guttenburg:
> 
> I called upon a local (Brooklyn, N.Y.) headphone manufacturer, Grado Labs' John Grado, to weigh in about burn-in, and he said, "All mechanical things need break-in." He did not recommend leaving headphones playing continuously for a few days to hasten the process. He recommends using new headphones as you normally would, and after 50 hours or so the sound will be all it can be.


I should add, I'm not pro burn in or against.  I just think if you buy a pair of headphones, listen to them for awhile before you make any judgments.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

emorrison33 said:


> I should add, I'm not pro burn in or against.  I just think if you buy a pair of headphones, listen to them for awhile before you make any judgments.


Agree, and that is a completely sensible take on the matter. Which is the point I think Mr Grado was making.


----------



## reivaj

sooo the Hemp is much better than the MS2i? I am inquiring as the left driver on my ms2i has for the last week started sound 1-2 db quieter than the right and the connector requires positioning to properly make sound. Alessandro said that I could pay $100 and get a rebuild. Which is VERY tempting but if I am to get a Hemp and it is better in every way. I would just sell the ms2i for like $100 and have someone else pay for the rebuild themselves. They basically get a new ms2i for $200 instead of $300.


----------



## elvergun

reivaj said:


> sooo the Hemp is much better than the MS2i?



I think so.   The MS2i is no slouch...but the Hemp is just better.


----------



## ESL-1 (Apr 15, 2021)

It is good that we each get to decide what we like & what we don’t in terms of audio gear.

My take from having been in retail audio since 1972 is that burn in does exist and can make an audible difference (mostly better) after an amount of playtime accumulates.

Many manufacturers do recommend burn in time for their products.  Martin Logan recommends a minimum of 50 hours before listening critically.  They do not feel that they are offering a lesser product by giving their instructions for best results.  My experience shows that most of the time unless you are speaking big bucks high end will not have the manufacturer doing any major break in time as it is adding to the manufacturer’s time and cost for the item.  That said, most quality gear still gets a certain amount of playing in order to QC the item for any issues.

Most new cars 🚗 still suggest break in suggestions for the car in question.  This is not in any way an example of them selling an inferior or defective product but a guide of what you could do and what you should not do (drive off the dealer’s lot at 100 mph).

Fortunately it still becomes our own decision of what may or may not work for them.

My Sony MDR-Z1R took over two hundred hours before it really showed it’s capabilities.  I’m sharing about this  as I did hear from other Sony owners who experienced similar results.

Again, no right, no wrong, just what works or doesn’t work according to what we each perceive.

Enjoy the experiment, most of all, just enjoy the MUSIC.  If we lose sight of that then we have lost the cause.


----------



## Pirastro (Apr 15, 2021)

SomeGuyDude said:


> don't forget to play your FLACs a few times to burn in the data, too. It might be helpful to open and close Foobar for a little while just to burn in the software.
> 
> EDIT: Let me explain, in some detail, why burn-in makes no sense.
> 
> ...


You don't hear it, that's cool man.  I hear it.


----------



## Pirastro

So, I'm sitting here listening to Classical music on Hemps, lol!  And really enjoying it.  There's a silky sweet quality in the upper strings, a real grip in the lower strings and bass, and the music just breathes.  What ever you throw and these puppies just sounds really damn enjoyable.  They're definitely my "happy" headphone.


----------



## YtseJamer

FYI, the Hemp are on sale in Canada.  ($540 CND instead of $599 CND)

https://baybloorradio.com/grado-the-hemp-headphone-limited-edition


----------



## Heyyoudvd

YtseJamer said:


> FYI, the Hemp are on sale in Canada.  ($540 CND instead of $599 CND)
> 
> https://baybloorradio.com/grado-the-hemp-headphone-limited-edition



lol, I just bought them there a few weeks ago. They had a hush hush price where you could get these $600 headphones for $550 if you spoke to them and went there in person. And now suddenly they’re $10 cheaper and advertised right on the site…


----------



## slex

Joining the club, got myself a good deal on RS2e for US$42 in Amazon.....damn is that legit price?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

slex said:


> Joining the club, got myself a good deal on RS2e for US$42 in Amazon.....damn is that legit price?


If that price is legit then you should order a whole pallet of them 😄 You could easily resell them at a 500% markup.


----------



## slex

Joaquin Dinero said:


> If that price is legit then you should order a whole pallet of them 😄 You could easily resell them at a 500% markup.


Its shipping now, would love to inspect its authenticity first!🤣


----------



## Valens7 (Apr 17, 2021)

YtseJamer said:


> Did someone had the chance to compare the Hemp (stock pads) versus the RS2e with the TTVJ Deluxe pads?



As it happens, I've done just that. Here are some impressions...

In the lows, the Hemp extends a bit further and supplies a solid, impactful bass punch. RS2e has a more tuneful, mid-bass oriented presentation that blends subtly into the midrange. It has decent extension but softens notably on deeper bass notes whereas the Hemp sounds more firm with more body overall. Both models deliver ample textural quality and articulation in their bass response. Which presentation might be preferable is more a question of music selection than technicalities; neither is plainly superior

The RS2e has a nuanced midrange presentation that benefits from the aforementioned mid-bass suffusion. To deploy an adjective popular among audiophiles, one might describe it as "lush". Hemp, in comparison, sounds notably drier, more linear. The 2.2kHz bump in the upper midrange that is practically a Grado trademark is leveled off into a mild rise that imparts presence without being overbearing. RS2e retains a sharper rise but is not worse for it; it needs more "bite" in the upper mids to cut through the warmth in the lower registers. If you prize an intimate midrange, then the RS2e ought to prove satisfying. Hemp trades some of that intimacy for spaciousness and is scarcely worse off in the exchange

Treble is relatively subdued between the RS2e and Hemp, verging on a "dark" tuning. RS2e has a boost to its low treble around 4kHz that adds definition and "shimmer" but may impart a touch of sibilance. Hemp is more subdued, such that this shortcoming doesn't call attention to itself. It has enough energy in its highs to avoid sounding "off" but I would not want the region withdrawn any further. Of course, if one has an aversion to any rise in the upper registers then the Hemp's treble may be more agreeable

Soundstage is comparable between both headphones but is slightly more expansive on the Hemp as a consequence of its tuning. That is, the emphasis on deeper bass and a less forward midrange yields a relatively more open, spacious presentation. However, I would not say that less intimate staging is "better" and the staging characteristics are on balance more similar than not

It's difficult to say where and how the RS2e and Hemp differ in terms of dynamics. My sense is that the RS2e is better able to resolve microdynamic shifts but it's a challenge for me to explain precisely why I think this is the case. Suffice it to say that the differential between both headphones in this aspect is not substantial and the Hemp is able to contend despite its lower price point. But it's possible that the RS2e may scale up a somewhat better with its driver

Somewhat to my surprise, I think the Hemp slightly edges out the RS2e on timbre. Although the Hemp can occasionally sound a bit "hefty" in the lower octave, its leaner tonality makes it is easier to distinguish between different types of sound throughout the rest of the musical spectrum. RS2e, for its part, aims for a coloration in its tuning which emphasizes tonal cohesion ahead of detail. That it succeeds in doing so could hardly be described a negative in itself, but I do find that I prefer the Hemp's timbral qualities with a broader array of music

I'm at a bit of an impasse as to which headphone I might recommend between the Hemp and RS2e with TTVJ Deluxe pads. I had frankly expected that the RS2e would run away with the contest on technicalities, differences in tuning notwithstanding. But Hemp managed to stalemate its senior counterpart at nearly every turn. Dynamic resolve is the only area where I'd give the edge to the RS2e and then only by a small margin. Every other performance aspect is reducible to preference and I tended to favor the Hemp as often as not. Although the Hemp is arguably a superior value given the disparity in price, it is entirely reasonable that one might value the strengths of the RS2e enough to justify the additional expense

To conclude, a prospective buyer would be well served by either of these Grado headphones. For my part, I feel that the Hemp benefits from being deliberately tuned for use with flat pads whereas the RS2e falls into the "happy accident" category. However both offer a rewarding, enjoyable listening experience that will cater well to different tastes despite their broadly similar performance. You cannot go wrong either way


----------



## carboncopy

Valens7 said:


> As it happens, I've done just that. Here are some impressions...
> 
> In the lows, the Hemp extends a bit further and supplies a meaty, impactful bass punch. RS2e has a more tuneful, mid-bass oriented presentation that blends subtly into the midrange. It has decent extension but softens notably on deeper bass notes whereas the Hemp sounds more firm. Which presentation might be preferable is more a question of music selection than technicalities; neither is plainly superior
> 
> ...



I do have the HEMPs and the RS2e too (which has a TTVJ flats on them). I do feel that the difference - as you also wrote - is the biggest difference between the two. In that regard the HEMP is unique I think. The RS2e is for me more transparent and the HEMP can (for me) sound sometimes congested. Both are great phones and for me different enough to keep them. (Altough the HP2i edges them out, so they are mostly not used nowadays.)


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Something I’ve always wondered about Grado is how the ‘button’ affects sound.

Given how dependent each Grado’s sound is on the shape and material of the chamber, I would have thought that covering half the opening to the chamber with a big ‘button’ would drastically affect the sound.

I would have thought it would result in a dramatic difference between buttonless headphones like the RS2e and buttoned headphones like The Hemp. But given everything I’ve read, that doesn’t seem to be the case.


----------



## qua2k

Heyyoudvd said:


> Something I’ve always wondered about Grado is how the ‘button’ affects sound.
> 
> Given how dependent each Grado’s sound is on the shape and material of the chamber, I would have thought that covering half the opening to the chamber with a big ‘button’ would drastically affect the sound.
> 
> I would have thought it would result in a dramatic difference between buttonless headphones like the RS2e and buttoned headphones like The Hemp. But given everything I’ve read, that doesn’t seem to be the case.



I have wondered this also. I do not currently have a 'button' model myself but the difference between my fully open custom's and the Bushmills is very very noticeable.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

.





Heyyoudvd said:


> Something I’ve always wondered about Grado is how the ‘button’ affects sound.
> 
> Given how dependent each Grado’s sound is on the shape and material of the chamber, I would have thought that covering half the opening to the chamber with a big ‘button’ would drastically affect the sound.
> 
> I would have thought it would result in a dramatic difference between buttonless headphones like the RS2e and buttoned headphones like The Hemp. But given everything I’ve read, that doesn’t seem to be the case.


Put a fingertip over the grill of the RS2e as you listen, where the button would be. That'll demonstrate the effect it has.


----------



## rasmushorn

Joaquin Dinero said:


> .
> Put a fingertip over the grill of the RS2e as you listen, where the button would be. That'll demonstrate the effect it has.


To some extend except that the acoustic character of skin and flesh on the fingertip is different from wood/plastic.


----------



## Gippy

YtseJamer said:


> FYI, the Hemp are on sale in Canada.  ($540 CND instead of $599 CND) ... https://baybloorradio.com/grado-the-hemp-headphone-limited-edition


The massive shortage of the Prestige Series line continues. 4OE and BBR are once again sold out of the entire line, making the Hemp the actual cheapest model available.

Interestingly, the PS2000e is also now sold out at 4OE, indicating that their sell-off of visually flawed "B-stock" was because they had no "A-stock" remaining.


----------



## paraphernalia

Valens7 said:


> As it happens, I've done just that. Here are some impressions...
> 
> In the lows, the Hemp extends a bit further and supplies a solid, impactful bass punch. RS2e has a more tuneful, mid-bass oriented presentation that blends subtly into the midrange. It has decent extension but softens notably on deeper bass notes whereas the Hemp sounds more firm with more body overall. Both models deliver ample textural quality and articulation in their bass response. Which presentation might be preferable is more a question of music selection than technicalities; neither is plainly superior
> 
> ...



I concur, the TTVJ Pads (i don't have the Deluxe ones and no one has been really able to explain what the difference between Deluxe and non-Delxe is anyway) on the RS2e are very enjoyable and give me a "trebled down" version of my Grados. Yes, those pads also work well on the SR325e and the PS500e. Basically if you think your Grado is too intensive in the treble region, try the TTVJ pads. You also get more mids and an overall more "compact" sound image. They still sound like Grados but you get to know another side of them. Worth a try in any case.


----------



## JaquesGelee

Hey,

is anybody online from Grado Labs actually?

Thanks you


----------



## wormsdriver

JaquesGelee said:


> Hey,
> 
> is anybody online from Grado Labs actually?
> 
> Thanks you


Not on here. Try Facebook, Rich Grado pops up on the Grado Headphones club.


----------



## JaquesGelee

wormsdriver said:


> Not on here. Try Facebook, Rich Grado pops up on the Grado Headphones club.


PM


----------



## Heyyoudvd

I’m not sure if this has been discussed but I find The Hemp are awesome for poorly recorded music.

High end headphones often don’t sound great with crappy recordings because all the resolving capability in the world won’t do anything if there’s nothing there to resolve. Garbage in, garbage out.

Since you can’t add detail, the way to make bad recordings sound better is to give them a lot of energy. And that’s exactly what The Hemp do. That trademark forward Grado sound combined with the extra bass you get with the Hemp make even crappy recordings sound alive.


----------



## Reinhold

Does anybody knows which pads are on the hemps? Standard or deluxe? Thanks.


----------



## Valens7 (Apr 19, 2021)

Reinhold said:


> Does anybody knows which pads are on the hemps? Standard or deluxe? Thanks.



It may be possible that Grado is using a different stock of pads for the Hemp, which they have labeled “F-Cushion”. I’m not sure what, if any, difference there is between them and Deluxe Flat pads but the surface texture of the foam feels a bit softer on TTVJ’s than the Hemp pads. Unfortunately, I don’t have any Standard Flat pads on hand to compare.

In fact, those pads no longer appear to be available on TTVJ’s store...


----------



## clundbe1

Reinhold said:


> Does anybody knows which pads are on the hemps? Standard or deluxe? Thanks.


Standard if yours do not have these pen marks. Deluxe have the pen prick.


----------



## reivaj

Geez the used Hemps on in the for sale forums sure disappear about as fast a graphics card in the current market geez lol. The last 3 people I inquired with on buying their Hemp's told me that they were sold before I could even say hi.


----------



## Pirastro

Reinhold said:


> Does anybody knows which pads are on the hemps? Standard or deluxe? Thanks.


TTVJ says that the Hemp comes with standard flat.  This was discussed a few pages ago.  I put deluxe pads on my Hemps and can't say I noticed much difference - if anything, just a little smoother in the highs, I think.


----------



## Pirastro

reivaj said:


> Geez the used Hemps on in the for sale forums sure disappear about as fast a graphics card in the current market geez lol. The last 3 people I inquired with on buying their Hemp's told me that they were sold before I could even say hi.


Just buy them new.  They are limited edition, and they are a steal at 420.


----------



## Valens7

Pirastro said:


> Just buy them new.  They are limited edition, and they are a steal at 420.



One benefit of buying the Hemp new is that you can request that Grado remove the badge from the grille. I asked TTVJ if that was something he’d be able to take care of for me and, sure enough, mine arrived without the badge


----------



## reivaj

Valens7 said:


> One benefit of buying the Hemp new is that you can request that Grado remove the badge from the grille. I asked TTVJ if that was something he’d be able to take care of for me and, sure enough, mine arrived without the badge


Actually... that might be enough justification for me to just buy it new. Plus that is kinda nice a customized.


----------



## Luckyleo

Pirastro said:


> TTVJ says that the Hemp comes with standard flat.  This was discussed a few pages ago.  I put deluxe pads on my Hemps and can't say I noticed much difference - if anything, just a little smoother in the highs, I think.


I noticed zero difference between the deluxe and standard flat.


----------



## tameral

About to do a shootout of the SR-80e with the stock and L pads vs the Hemp.  Interested to see if it is mostly the 'flat' pads which send the Hemp across the line


----------



## oryan_dunn

tameral said:


> About to do a shootout of the SR-80e with the stock and L pads vs the Hemp.  Interested to see if it is mostly the 'flat' pads which send the Hemp across the line


I only have the SR-60i, but I've got the stock, L, and TTVJ deluxe pads.  I like the L best for comfort, the TTVJ give a bit of a bass boost, but have smaller sound stage.  Depending on what I'm listening to, I bounce between L and the flat pads.  I really wish I had somewhere local I could demo the Hemp or the RS2e.


----------



## qua2k

Valens7 said:


> One benefit of buying the Hemp new is that you can request that Grado remove the badge from the grille. I asked TTVJ if that was something he’d be able to take care of for me and, sure enough, mine arrived without the badge



Curious, did they give you the badges loose since you wanted them off or none at all?


----------



## Reinhold (Apr 21, 2021)

Thanks for your help 

Short time after my post, i‘ve got mails from Grado and Todd.
Gradoservice: we will have stock sometime in May
Todd: We are currently out of stock on the Flat pads but has a few pair of the deluxe version left. The Deluxe Flat Pads are treated and sound mor open than the stock flat pads. Once these are out of stock, we won’t have any more until June or later.

btw. Dekoni is also working on some aftermarket pads for Grado.
Dekoni: We are working on pads for the Grado but do not have a release date planned.



tameral said:


> About to do a shootout of the SR-80e with the stock and L pads vs the Hemp.


Sbaf has done some measurements.


----------



## Pirastro

Luckyleo said:


> I noticed zero difference between the deluxe and standard flat.


Yeah, kinda starting to think the deluxe pad might be the standard flat, just with a higher price tag.....smells a bit like a racket.


----------



## paraphernalia

To whom it may concern, i did some more testing. The Shipibo earpads have a similar effect on the sound as the TTVJ/F-pads.  They are of course way more comfortable.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Interesting, DMS just added the Hemp to his sub-$1k headphones list, with a “pending” note.

That means he’s planning on reviewing them soon.

I’m curious to see what he thinks, as he’s not a Grado guy, but he’s likely giving them a spin after Zeos raved about them.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1H_FMT82t72mm7DeOnUN4X0R2gD_3uR9Oy2zTj7HukuM/htmlview


----------



## JaquesGelee (Apr 20, 2021)

Heyyoudvd said:


> Interesting, DMS just added the Hemp to his sub-$1k headphones list, with a “pending” note.
> 
> That means he’s planning on reviewing them soon.
> 
> ...


I have never heard of DMS before you quoted him.  I´m not sure what to think about ZEOS reviews meanwhile...
I only like The HEADPHONE Show actually.


----------



## funkymartyn

JaquesGelee said:


> I have never heard of DMS before you quoted him.  I´m not sure what to think about ZEOS reviews meanwhile...
> I only like The HEADPHONE Show actually.


What do you mean The Headphone Show  ?   Where can we find it ..thanks.


----------



## JaquesGelee

funkymartyn said:


> What do you mean The Headphone Show  ?   Where can we find it ..thanks.


https://youtube.com/c/TheHEADPHONEShow


----------



## Sam21 (Apr 21, 2021)

I noticed today that my Grado earpads are disintegrating, black pieces flake off from them when I rub the pads...I never used the earpads. I just stored them in a zip lock in my drawer for like 7-8 years...

I am looking to order some new pads...What is a good durable pair of earpads that doesn't have this problem ? something that lasts a long time ?

I also have a pair of HD414 pads. Do HD414 pads sound as good as the stock pads ? Should I order another pair of HD414 or should I order something similar to the stock pads ?

One more question, Shall I wash my HD414 pads ? one of the pads is a bit dirty, is washing them safe ?


----------



## elvergun

Sam21 said:


> I also have a pair of HD414 pads. Do HD414 pads sound as good as the stock pads ? Should I order another pair of HD414 or should I order something similar to the stock pads ?



My 414 pads outlived my L pads (the stock pads), which disintegrated years ago.   The 414 sound great and are really comfortable.   The only reason I don't use them is the horrible color.   That bright yellow used to work with the SR series, but it sucks with my current Grado models.  


Sam21 said:


> One more question, Shall I wash my HD414 pads ? one of the pads is a bit dirty, is washing them safe ?



Yes, it is safe.   Wash away.


----------



## Sam21

elvergun said:


> The only reason I don't use them is the horrible color.



I actually like the yellow color...I own a SR225i and like the combination of colors.



elvergun said:


> Yes, it is safe. Wash away.



It wouldn't change their shape or make them smaller or bigger ?

Many Thanks


----------



## wormsdriver

Personally, I'd stick with the stock pads if you like the sound out of them. In my experience wether you use them or not stock pads last about five years give or take. Not bad in my opinion!


----------



## elvergun (Apr 21, 2021)

Sam21 said:


> It wouldn't change their shape or make them smaller or bigger ?
> 
> Many Thanks



Nope.   The size and color will remain exactly the same.   I still have my set (washed many times), which I purchased eons ago.



Sam21 said:


> I actually like the yellow color...I own a SR225i and like the combination of colors.



Yeah, they look good on any of the SR models.


----------



## Sam21 (Apr 21, 2021)

elvergun said:


> Nope. The size and color will remain exactly the same. I still have my set (washed many times), which I purchased eons ago.



You mean the HD414, right ?

What do you think about the quarter and reverse quarter mods ? 

Are there any other pads that will work well with Grados and is durable ?


----------



## elvergun

Sam21 said:


> You mean the HD414, right ?


Yes



Sam21 said:


> Are there any other pads that will work well with Grados and is durable ?



Honestly, I have not purchased any pads that absolutely sucked.   Sure, some sound better than others, but I never purchased one that destroyed the Grado sound.   

My favorite pad is the stock L pad with covers to reduce the itchy ear problem I get using them.   The G pads are my second favorite but they change the signature of the RS2e and the GH2.   I only like them with those two models.   Pretty much everything else I bought (after market pads) was fine (didn't alter the signature too much).


----------



## Sam21

What do I wash the HD414s with ? Is liquid soap ok ? 

I also have a pair of cheapo G pads that I ordered from eBay...and I agree with you that they change the sound significantly..


----------



## clundbe1

Hi. For those who collect limited versions, there are now a pair of HF2 on sale through Hifishark/Italia. Its not my ad.


----------



## Stevko

which pads are best for mine 325i?


----------



## JaquesGelee (Apr 22, 2021)

Hey there,

a friend of mine bought a hemp. He is a bit older and has no account here or is a friend of the internet at all. So i ask for it.
He is absolutly in love with the finish of the cups and the hemp in general.

But he maybe would like to return cause of the little driver (both sides) issue on the picture below.
For me it is nothing special/ no big deal. Functionality is given.
But he is afraid to change and get a pair he optically don´t like that much as the pair here and have the same issue with the driver at the end.

The dealer offers him a return for a new pair. What would you do? Any experiences?

Thank you



clundbe1 said:


> Hi. For those who collect limited versions, there are now a pair of HF2 on sale through Hifishark/Italia. Its not my ad.


Nice info, only 544 pairs where made of it as i know.


----------



## Reinhold

JaquesGelee said:


> Any experiences?


Faulty! Get your money back. Then order a new one online. 
Who is the dealer? Local or online shop?


----------



## Heyyoudvd

JaquesGelee said:


> Hey there,
> 
> a friend of mine bought a hemp. He is a bit older and has no account here or is a friend of the internet at all. So i ask for it.
> He is absolutly in love with the finish of the cups and the hemp in general.
> ...



I think this is pretty normal. These are handmade headphones, so they don’t have the factory precision that some brands have. Grados are like a hand-built, artisanal headphone, so they’re full of visual imperfections like these.

Mine look the same way.


----------



## nakedtoes (Apr 23, 2021)

Sam21 said:


> I noticed today that my Grado earpads are disintegrating, black pieces flake off from them when I rub the pads...I never used the earpads. I just stored them in a zip lock in my drawer for like 7-8 years...
> 
> I am looking to order some new pads...What is a good durable pair of earpads that doesn't have this problem ? something that lasts a long time ?
> 
> ...


Recently i got this soft pads and it is the most comfortable pads i ever use... It last long and dun disintegrate after some times.. i could listens for hours and hours.. It seat on the ear like bowl pads. Those interested can pm me


----------



## fractus2 (Apr 22, 2021)

Sam21 said:


> I noticed today that my Grado earpads are disintegrating, black pieces flake off from them when I rub the pads...I never used the earpads. I just stored them in a zip lock in my drawer for like 7-8 years...
> 
> I am looking to order some new pads...What is a good durable pair of earpads that doesn't have this problem ? something that lasts a long time ?
> ...
> One more question, Shall I wash my HD414 pads ? one of the pads is a bit dirty, is washing them safe ?



I ran into this with my all of my Grados (RS1, RS80, RS225). They were sitting for years with no use, so I didn't notice the deterioration until they needed replacement (crumbs falling everywhere). I now use L Cushions (all of these earpads won't last forever...) from 4ourears.com on my SR325e and RS80, and shipibo.audio earpads on my RS1 and  though I haven't tried them yet, I have another pair for the 225. Here's a pic of the RS1 with Shipbo (from Poland). They sound great and with the confort...,  I'd write home about them.

My newest SR325e is my workout headphones and I wash the L cushions after every workout and they are fine. Mostly just a water soak / squeeze / rinse.  Do wash your HD pads - if they show pieces in the water bowl then replace - nbd (no big deal).


----------



## clundbe1 (Apr 22, 2021)

Have someone tried the shipibo vs beautiful audio pads yet? In sound? My BA woolen pads are losing their "stiffness" and bending over the driver in use. Still loving the sound though...

Edit: Since its wool, I washed them on 40 degrees celsius and after slow drying, fits perfect now...


----------



## YtseJamer

Heyyoudvd said:


> I think this is pretty normal. These are handmade headphones, so they don’t have the factory precision that some brands have. Grados are like a hand-built, artisanal headphone, so they’re full of visual imperfections like these.
> 
> Mine look the same way.



+1


----------



## Coztomba

clundbe1 said:


> Have someone tried the shipibo vs beautiful audio pads yet? In sound? My BA woolen pads are losing their "stiffness" and bending over the driver in use. Still loving the sound though...


I have both.  I actually have BA small and large (the hybrids), and the Shipibo.  

First up the BA pads are just a much nicer from a materials and craftsmanship point of view.  The feel great, they look great.  The Shipibo pads look kinda ragged in comparison, not as premium, and the material they use I'm not a fan of.  A lot of people complain about the scratchiness of Grado pads, so you would think, for an aftermarket pad you want to stay as far away as possible from anything that... but I personally find them kinda scratchy and abrasive.

Size wise the Shipibo sit right between the BA small and large.  It's ever so slightly bigger in diameter and quite a bit deeper.  For me, I really think the Shipibo nailed it for size. It's just right.  The BA small are comfy to a point because of their really nice materials, but they still rest on your ears.  The large are exquisite for comfort but you're really changing the sound a lot (same effect as the Gardo G's, but different).

Sound wise the BA small and the Shipibo are in the same ballpark for sound.  Quite similar.  It's been over a week since I was comparing but yeah.  I liked them both.  Both add bass, and take away a little openness in return.

My ideal pad would probably be if BA made a pad with the dimensions of the Shipibo.


----------



## oryan_dunn

JaquesGelee said:


> Hey there,
> 
> a friend of mine bought a hemp. He is a bit older and has no account here or is a friend of the internet at all. So i ask for it.
> He is absolutly in love with the finish of the cups and the hemp in general.
> ...


One side of my SR60i is worse than what you have pictured there. I think the only function is to keep hair out, and those look fine to me.  They don't affect the sound.  As others have said, these are hand made, so there will be slight imperfections.


----------



## elvergun (Apr 22, 2021)

clundbe1 said:


> Have someone tried the shipibo vs beautiful audio pads yet? In sound? My BA woolen pads are losing their "stiffness" and bending over the driver in use. Still loving the sound though...



Someone replaced the BA  "woolen pads" with L pads (inserted the L pads in the BA outer covering) and were happy with the results.   Even if you do buy the shipibo pads, you can still get your BA pads in working order.


----------



## Gippy

JaquesGelee said:


> Hey there,
> 
> a friend of mine bought a hemp. He is a bit older and has no account here or is a friend of the internet at all. So i ask for it.
> But he maybe would like to return cause of the little driver (both sides) issue on the picture below.



The fraying of the mesh at the edges is in _every single model_. The mesh is glued on at the factory by hand, and it's never perfect.


----------



## IvanDrago

hi,

i‘m a new Hemp owner and i like them a lot but i‘ve the feeling that one channel has more punch in the lower regions than the other.
Pad swapping doesn‘t help. What are your experiences?

btw. this is my first Grado 🥰


----------



## Stevko

Hel 2 pre ordered.
Hope It is good with my Grados


----------



## Heyyoudvd

IvanDrago said:


> hi,
> 
> i‘m a new Hemp owner and i like them a lot but i‘ve the feeling that one channel has more punch in the lower regions than the other.
> Pad swapping doesn‘t help. What are your experiences?
> ...



The first thing I’d do is make sure it’s the headphone and not your hearing. Our ears often aren’t identical. Flip the headphone around and see if the issue remains in the same ear or if it flipped with the headphone.

If the issue is actually with the headphone and not your ears, then check any of your amps/DACs/source material and make sure it’s not a problem with your gear (and not simply the music you’re listening to).

If it really is an issue with the headphone and it’s noticeable enough to bother you, I’d exchange the headphone. The Grados are supposed to have matched drivers in terms of sound output to within 0.05dB. So if there’s a significant mismatch, it’s a problem that should be addressed.


----------



## clundbe1

elvergun said:


> Someone replaced the BA  "woolen pads" with L pads (inserted the L pads in the BA outer covering) and were happy with the results.   Even if you do buy the shipibo pads, you can still get your BA pads in working order.


😂. Perhaps I will knit my own pads. I could do a TTVJ loaner prosject like with feedback from users.. Up anyone? First ten on list via PM 😏


----------



## IvanDrago

Heyyoudvd said:


> If the issue is actually with the headphone and not your ears, then check any of your amps/DACs/source material and make sure it’s not a problem with your gear (and not simply the music you’re listening to).


Thanks for your help. Maybe i will try to do some measurements at the weekend and compare them with my new MS1i.


----------



## clundbe1

Coztomba said:


> I have both.  I actually have BA small and large (the hybrids), and the Shipibo.
> 
> First up the BA pads are just a much nicer from a materials and craftsmanship point of view.  The feel great, they look great.  The Shipibo pads look kinda ragged in comparison, not as premium, and the material they use I'm not a fan of.  A lot of people complain about the scratchiness of Grado pads, so you would think, for an aftermarket pad you want to stay as far away as possible from anything that... but I personally find them kinda scratchy and abrasive.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## clundbe1

Just had a session of Randy Rhodes on the GH1.... The talent and the wizzard♥️..  GH1 have the attack...


----------



## Mightygrey

nakedtoes said:


> Recently i got this soft pads and it is the most comfortable pads i ever use... It last long and dun disintegrate after some times.. It save me quite a alot of money ..  https://www.carousell.sg/p/grado-so...991168&t-referrer_request_id=88L0cXgL9gDTKRv-


Are they 'on ear' or do they fit around your ears?


----------



## Gippy (Apr 23, 2021)

Heyyoudvd said:


> The Grados are supposed to have matched drivers in terms of sound output to within 0.05dB. So if there’s a significant mismatch, it’s a problem that should be addressed.



This is about as much of a marketing gimmick as the "5hz-50khz" frequency response stat. It's matched to 1 specific frequency (not sure what it is), and anything past 2khz is a crapshoot as to whether or not there's accurate matching. I've listened to three other different GS3000e units and two of them had treble deviations I found unacceptable. Rtings' own Hemp unit had a significant mismatch at 3800hz.


----------



## nakedtoes (Apr 24, 2021)

Mightygrey said:


> Are they 'on ear' or do they fit around your ears?


seat on the ears like bowls...the material is the same as those from beyerdynamic pads.


----------



## TooFrank

Just received headband and gimbals from Shipibo Looks absolutelygreat, but surprisingly the comfort appears better, maybe due to the way the positions can be "locked"


----------



## qua2k

Just ordered a Hemp termd with xlr. Cannot wait to get them!


----------



## Gippy

I had a bit of a runny nose last week, and everything sounded stuffy and muddy. It's all cleared up now, and everything sounds great again! That's real burn-in


----------



## reivaj

Was super close to buying retail but ended up speaking with Valens7 last week. He sold me his Hemps, so I should have my cans sometime this week 
Now I can finally do my AB comparison with my ms2i. Then I will sell off which one I like less(will be a sad day if I decide to let go of the ms2i).


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Gippy said:


> I had a bit of a runny nose last week, and everything sounded stuffy and muddy. It's all cleared up now, and everything sounds great again! That's real burn-in


COVID quarantining has shown me how much I'm actually allergic to our dog. A lot. Wasn't such an issue when I was out of the house most of the day. 

Allegra has done wonders for my headphone appreciation.


----------



## Mightygrey

I'm trying to decide whether to do a detachable cable mod on my Hemps to add a flush 3.5mm mono jack on either cup so that I can use a balanced/detachable cable. 

Do you guys think this would add or detract from the Hemps? Let's put it this way - would you prefer to buy a (mint) pair with or without detachable cables?


----------



## ACOC0NUT

Mightygrey said:


> I'm trying to decide whether to do a detachable cable mod on my Hemps to add a flush 3.5mm mono jack on either cup so that I can use a balanced/detachable cable.
> 
> Do you guys think this would add or detract from the Hemps? Let's put it this way - would you prefer to buy a (mint) pair with or without detachable cables?



I might be the minority here, but if I were buying a pair second hand I would go for the one with the attached cable since you have to kind of rip the headphone apart to make the cable detachable.

I would personally do a "pigtail" detachable cable mod by putting the 3.5mm female connectors on the cables coming out of the cups. This way you can go balanced without ripping the headphones apart.


----------



## Reinhold

pigtail +1


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Mightygrey said:


> I'm trying to decide whether to do a detachable cable mod on my Hemps to add a flush 3.5mm mono jack on either cup so that I can use a balanced/detachable cable.
> 
> Do you guys think this would add or detract from the Hemps? Let's put it this way - would you prefer to buy a (mint) pair with or without detachable cables?


A near mint stock pair is going to have more collectible value, but a modded pair for rocking out still would have decent value.

I'd be more likely to buy the modded pair myself because I have a nice stock pair already.


----------



## gregorya

Mightygrey said:


> I'm trying to decide whether to do a detachable cable mod on my Hemps to add a flush 3.5mm mono jack on either cup so that I can use a balanced/detachable cable.
> 
> Do you guys think this would add or detract from the Hemps? Let's put it this way - would you prefer to buy a (mint) pair with or without detachable cables?



I would guess that any modification that requires dis-assembly would disqualify the term "mint", but I could be mistaken.


----------



## qua2k (Apr 26, 2021)

Mightygrey said:


> I'm trying to decide whether to do a detachable cable mod on my Hemps to add a flush 3.5mm mono jack on either cup so that I can use a balanced/detachable cable.
> 
> Do you guys think this would add or detract from the Hemps? Let's put it this way - would you prefer to buy a (mint) pair with or without detachable cables?


This pair isn't mine but recently modded by Shipibo. It is possible and would certainly benefit if you were to do balanced. It might hurt resale value depending, wouldn't be "original". If you are not going to sell in the future, I see why not? Your cans, you do you.

I am contemplating this myself.


----------



## Mightygrey

qua2k said:


> This pair isn't mine but recently modded by Shipibo. It is possible and would certainly benefit if you were to do balanced. It might hurt resale value depending, wouldn't be "original". If you are not going to sell in the future, I see why not? Your cans, you do you.
> 
> I am contemplating this myself.


That's a really neat job - I think I will go down this route actually! I'd love to know what female mono jacks they use on the cups - do they have an account here on head-fi?


----------



## qua2k

Mightygrey said:


> That's a really neat job - I think I will go down this route actually! I'd love to know what female mono jacks they use on the cups - do they have an account here on head-fi?


That I don't know. I know they have a web site and are on FB.


----------



## Reinhold

Mightygrey said:


> That's a really neat job - I think I will go down this route actually! I'd love to know what female mono jacks they use on the cups - do they have an account here on head-fi?


looks identically 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/260299776018?hash=item3c9b136012:g:20gAAOSwsjVeKcai


----------



## Mightygrey

Reinhold said:


> looks identically
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/260299776018?hash=item3c9b136012:g:20gAAOSwsjVeKcai


Many thanks!


----------



## JaquesGelee (Apr 27, 2021)

qua2k said:


> This pair isn't mine but recently modded by Shipibo. It is possible and would certainly benefit if you were to do balanced. It might hurt resale value depending, wouldn't be "original". If you are not going to sell in the future, I see why not? Your cans, you do you.
> 
> I am contemplating this myself.


Looks like Daniel's modded Hemp Cups!? Do you know him or from where is the pic?


----------



## joseph69

gregorya said:


> I would guess that any modification that requires dis-assembly would disqualify the term "mint", but I could be mistaken.


I agree with this
I own 3 headphones with factory detachable cables and never unplugged them after settling on my preferred cables.
I feel the only reason for detachable cables is to try different cables, and once you've settled on the cable of your preference I see no reason to keep plugging & unplug them due to wear and tear for no reason, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## qua2k

JaquesGelee said:


> Looks like Daniel's modded Hemp Cups!? Do you know him or from where is the pic?


From Shipibo. I enquired to them to maybe mod my Hemp or Bushmills and he sent me that as an example he just finished. Shipibo has always been very high quality imo, he is getting a nice pair for sure.


----------



## dl3152

I received the Hemp yesterday and found out there is a crack on the plastic ring of the gimbal. Contacted support, they sent me a replacement part immediately. However, I think the plastic rings are fragile, they are going to break eventually. Wonder if any of you would recommend a place to get a metal gimbal like the one on RS1s?

Many thanks


----------



## Gippy

dl3152 said:


> However, I think the plastic rings are fragile



You can get the ones from Shipibo but they're the 2/3rds style like the original instead of the full style on Grado's premium models. The gimbals shouldn't break considering that the Hemp is one of the lightest models they have. It's only about 10g heavier than the SR80e.


----------



## dl3152

Gippy said:


> You can get the ones from Shipibo but they're the 2/3rds style like the original instead of the full style on Grado's premium models. The gimbals shouldn't break considering that the Hemp is one of the lightest models they have. It's only about 10g heavier than the SR80e.


Thanks, I will check that out.


----------



## JaquesGelee

dl3152 said:


> I received the Hemp yesterday and found out there is a crack on the plastic ring of the gimbal. Contacted support, they sent me a replacement part immediately. However, I think the plastic rings are fragile, they are going to break eventually. Wonder if any of you would recommend a place to get a metal gimbal like the one on RS1s?
> 
> Many thanks


Directly from Grado Support?


----------



## dl3152

JaquesGelee said:


> Directly from Grado Support?


No, from a Canadian distributor in Quebec.


----------



## Pirastro

Has anyone tried the Shipibo ear pads with the Hemp?  They look uber comfortable, but have no idea of how they would affect the sound.  Maybe I should order some and post my results....


----------



## paraphernalia

Pirastro said:


> Has anyone tried the Shipibo ear pads with the Hemp?  They look uber comfortable, but have no idea of how they would affect the sound.  Maybe I should order some and post my results....


The Shipibo pads eat the extra (some people would call it "annyoing") treble that Grados have. I like the effect but depending on the sound material and which Grado you have they can cause a veil over the music. The effect is kinda similar to using F-pads.

So maybe they will work well on the Hemps.


----------



## carboncopy

I tried it with the HEMP, for me the F pad stays on it.


----------



## reivaj

Are the G cushions worth getting? I see people buying them for koss and I also hear that they reduce bass on already bass light headphones.


----------



## paraphernalia

reivaj said:


> Are the G cushions worth getting? I see people buying them for koss and I also hear that they reduce bass on already bass light headphones.



Not every pad may work well with every Grado but it's always worth to have a pair of each type at home. In my humble opinion.


----------



## reivaj

paraphernalia said:


> Not every pad may work well with every Grado but it's always worth to have a pair of each type at home. In my humble opinion.


How good are the G Cushions for long term use? The stock pads on my ms2i dig into my ears after about 40 minutes. Depends on the day that determines how long I can put up with that.  Just want to be able to enjoy the sound without feeling forced to end my session early.


----------



## paraphernalia

reivaj said:


> How good are the G Cushions for long term use? The stock pads on my ms2i dig into my ears after about 40 minutes. Depends on the day that determines how long I can put up with that.  Just want to be able to enjoy the sound without feeling forced to end my session early.



Well they hover over your ear so you hardly notice them. For me they lack some pressure, i always feel like the headphone is not sitting right with the Gs. But that's a highly personal matter of taste.


----------



## hamcha

Count me a fan as well.  Been listening to 60s for over 10 years.  Decided to upgrade to 225e when I found used pair for good price.  The 225 are my #1.  I did notice that the 225e are brighter then the legacy 60s.  Next up is a tube amp to compliment my Grados.


----------



## qua2k (Apr 29, 2021)

Just received the Hemp with the 4-pin XLR cable and wow, i really do like these. Cable is monstriously thick but oh the sound quality


----------



## fevioli

hamcha said:


> Count me a fan as well.  Been listening to 60s for over 10 years.  Decided to upgrade to 225e when I found used pair for good price.  The 225 are my #1.  I did notice that the 225e are brighter then the legacy 60s.  Next up is a tube amp to compliment my Grados.


brighter and detailed, right? i did the same upgrade!


----------



## hamcha

fevioli said:


> brighter and detailed, right? i did the same upgrade!


Yes, that is more accurate.  225e are brighter and more detailed.  More detailed is GREAT, brighter can be too much at times.


----------



## FullBright1

qua2k said:


> Just received the Hemp with the 4-pin XLR cable and wow, i really do like these. Cable is monstriously thick with the XLR but oh the sound quality



They are very good.
Enjoy your gear


----------



## fevioli (Apr 28, 2021)

hamcha said:


> Yes, that is more accurate.  225e are brighter and more detailed.  More detailed is GREAT, brighter can be too much at times.


try to use the 60s pads to get better this brightness, i also have the sr125i and sometimes i swap their pads


----------



## hamcha

fevioli said:


> try to use the 60s pads to get better this brightness, i also have the sr125i and sometimes i change their pads


Nice suggestion.  5 minutes in listening to Charles Bradley @ Newport Folk Festival in 2012, I prefer the comfort and sound (more pronounced bass, little less bright).  We'll see how they do with higher quality music.  THANKS!


----------



## nakedtoes

reivaj said:


> How good are the G Cushions for long term use? The stock pads on my ms2i dig into my ears after about 40 minutes. Depends on the day that determines how long I can put up with that.  Just want to be able to enjoy the sound without feeling forced to end my session early.


I been trying all sorts of pads, all grado and Sen 414 pads, customised leather materials and soft velour material pads... So far the best comfort and least affect to SQ is the velour pads I got from another grado fan who can't stand the scratchness of the grado g-crush & bowl pads. Not to mention grado sponge pads disintegrated after sometimes.. Even Sen 414 pads. Now with the velour pads I can listen to grado non stop... Previously I can only withstand for the most 1hrs.. Customized leather pads are not bad too but it will have heat built up and sweating on the leather pads after a while.


----------



## joseph69

qua2k said:


> Cable is monstriously thick with the XLR but oh the sound quality


Congratulations.
The cable would be the same gauge regardless of the termination.


----------



## TooFrank

dl3152 said:


> I received the Hemp yesterday and found out there is a crack on the plastic ring of the gimbal. Contacted support, they sent me a replacement part immediately. However, I think the plastic rings are fragile, they are going to break eventually. Wonder if any of you would recommend a place to get a metal gimbal like the one on RS1s?
> 
> Many thanks


Try Shipibo


----------



## TooFrank

hamcha said:


> Yes, that is more accurate.  225e are brighter and more detailed.  More detailed is GREAT, brighter can be too much at times.


The brightness becomes less pronounced with age.....😜


----------



## clundbe1

Loving the Hemp folks, but I always changing to GH1, 2 and PS 500. They have something that I miss in the Hemp.. If you enjoy your Hemp, try GH2 if you can(s). If the price is right, do it.. My ears though♥️


----------



## lugnut

clundbe1 said:


> Loving the Hemp folks, but I always changing to GH1, 2 and PS 500. They have something that I miss in the Hemp.. If you enjoy your Hemp, try GH2 if you can(s). *If the price is right, do it.*. My ears though♥️


What would you say , the price is right for a mint pair of GH2 is ?


----------



## clundbe1

lugnut said:


> What would you say , the price is right for a mint pair of GH2 is ?


Guess that should be up to you to decide.. I bought mine from Grado. Cant remember how much I paid. But there is a pair on this forum for 400 $ right now incl shipping conus. Worth every cent.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

clundbe1 said:


> Guess that should be up to you to decide.. I bought mine from Grado. Cant remember how much I paid. But there is a pair on this forum for 400 $ right now incl shipping conus. Worth every cent.


+1 on this. If anyone is interested in a GH2 you're not likely to find a better price than that.


----------



## TooFrank

clundbe1 said:


> Loving the Hemp folks, but I always changing to GH1, 2 and PS 500. They have something that I miss in the Hemp.. If you enjoy your Hemp, try GH2 if you can(s). If the price is right, do it.. My ears though♥️


+1 While I love my Hemps, I keep returning to the GH2 (now with G pads though😜). They supplement each other perfectly....


----------



## elvergun

TooFrank said:


> +1 While I love my Hemps, I keep returning to the GH2 (now with G pads though😜). They supplement each other perfectly....



Ha...same thing here...love my RS2e, but I return to my GH2 with G pads.


----------



## clundbe1

Looking forward for the Wood/Titanium Edition. Grado WT1.


----------



## Stevko (Apr 30, 2021)

clundbe1 said:


> Looking forward for the Wood/Titanium Edition. Grado WT1.


Release date?


----------



## reivaj

I officially have my first pair of Grado branded Grado headphones thanks to @Valens7 ! Planning on doing a ton of A|B testing throughout the night but my goodness. The bass on these things. What a surprise


----------



## Mightygrey

clundbe1 said:


> Looking forward for the Wood/Titanium Edition. Grado WT1.


Um, what? Tell us more!


----------



## joseph69

TooFrank said:


> I keep returning to the GH2 (now with G pads though😜).


+1


----------



## lugnut

There are sellers on eBay asking $700 for slightly used Grado Hemps !


----------



## Mightygrey

clundbe1 said:


> Looking forward for the Wood/Titanium Edition. Grado WT1.


Ok so if it's not real and we're making up materials, I'm also looking forward to the Australian Red Gum and Tungsten RS-AUST1's.


----------



## clundbe1

Mightygrey said:


> Ok so if it's not real and we're making up materials, I'm also looking forward to the Australian Red Gum and Tungsten RS-AUST1's.


😍😍. Me too.


----------



## clundbe1

Stevko said:


> Release date?


Bare en drøm jeg hadde...Just a dream I had...


----------



## Stevko

Det er lov å drømme


----------



## Coztomba

joseph69 said:


> +1


+2!


----------



## alderash

Pirastro said:


> So, I'm sitting here listening to Classical music on Hemps, lol!  And really enjoying it.  There's a silky sweet quality in the upper strings, a real grip in the lower strings and bass, and the music just breathes.  What ever you throw and these puppies just sounds really damn enjoyable.  They're definitely my "happy" headphone.


Totally agree. I've owned several Grados and the Hemps are my favorite so far.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Heyyoudvd said:


> Interesting, DMS just added the Hemp to his sub-$1k headphones list, with a “pending” note.
> 
> That means he’s planning on reviewing them soon.
> 
> ...



His review just went up.

*Spoiler:* He doesn’t like the Grado-isms (build, comfort, and all of the usual Grado eccentricities), but he absolutely loves the sound. They’ve immediately become one of his favorite headphones.


----------



## carboncopy

Well…after seeing pictures of buttonless HEMP I decided to try to get rid of it (the button). It’s mainly an astetic thing. The writing/logo is a bit blurred and honestly, cheap looking.

So I tried to remove the buttons, that’s how it looks right after:





It took than more than an hour to clean-up both sides (still not as good as factory button-less). It was really a bit tedious, but I am okay with the end result.


----------



## Reinhold (May 2, 2021)

carboncopy said:


> It’s mainly an astetic thing.


No! It‘s changing the FR by 1-2 dB in the mids and treble region.


----------



## carboncopy (May 2, 2021)

Heyyoudvd said:


> His review just went up.
> 
> *Spoiler:* He doesn’t like the Grado-isms (build, comfort, and all of the usual Grado eccentricities), but he absolutely loves the sound. They’ve immediately become one of his favorite headphones.




But again...those replacemant pads. Hell, I ordered those greekia pads. But I can not see how they would not ruin the sound. The offical G pad is surely not good for the HEMP. Furthermore I tried the beautiful audio pads and the shipibo pads too, the L too...only the stock (or the TTVJ deluxe) makes sense for me. What are they hearing?


----------



## carboncopy

Reinhold said:


> No! It‘s changing the FR by 1-2 dB in the mids and treble region.


I will listen for changes in sounds...


----------



## Reinhold

carboncopy said:


> But I can not see how they would not ruin the sound.


+1


----------



## trellus

Heyyoudvd said:


> His review just went up.
> 
> *Spoiler:* He doesn’t like the Grado-isms (build, comfort, and all of the usual Grado eccentricities), but he absolutely loves the sound. They’ve immediately become one of his favorite headphones.



DMS is known for raining on hype train headphones, and so when I saw his review go up and watched it, I was surprised, particularly since he often has an opposite view to Zeos who gushed on the sound of the Hemp (after a twenty minute rant on the cable, pads, etc), so I was struck by them agreeing so much on the sound that I literally bought the Hemp while watching Zoe’s’ video which I watched immediately after DMS’s review.


----------



## Uebelkraehe

carboncopy said:


> But again...those replacemant pads. Hell, I ordered those greekia pads. But I can not see how they would not ruin the sound. The offical G pad is surely not good for the HEMP. Furthermore I tried the beautiful audio pads and the shipibo pads too, the L too...only the stock (or the TTVJ deluxe) makes sense for me. What are they hearing?



100% agreed, the stock pads are indispensable for the Hemps sound signature, i tried the Geekria once more after the review and was disappointed again.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Heyyoudvd said:


> His review just went up.
> 
> *Spoiler:* He doesn’t like the Grado-isms (build, comfort, and all of the usual Grado eccentricities), but he absolutely loves the sound. They’ve immediately become one of his favorite headphones.



Thank you for summarizing this so that I dont have to waste any of the precious moments of my life watching it.


----------



## clundbe1

carboncopy said:


> But again...those replacemant pads. Hell, I ordered those greekia pads. But I can not see how they would not ruin the sound. The offical G pad is surely not good for the HEMP. Furthermore I tried the beautiful audio pads and the shipibo pads too, the L too...only the stock (or the TTVJ deluxe) makes sense for me. What are they hearing?


But when you are tipsy or hemped, the Beautiful Audio wool will do something for sure... Blame it on the moment that happens. My ears lovs the BAw under influence... And then the morning after, loving the stock pads. Maybe an instruction from Grado would be nice. How to Hear..


----------



## elvergun (May 2, 2021)

Heyyoudvd said:


> His review just went up.
> 
> *Spoiler:* He doesn’t like the Grado-isms (build, comfort, and all of the usual Grado eccentricities), but he absolutely loves the sound. They’ve immediately become one of his favorite headphones.




Assumptions, assumptions...gotta love assumptions.   

So the guy believes that they are cheaply made and that they will fall apart.   I've had many headphones fall apart over the years, but my Grados are built to last.   Sure, the pads will need replacing.   Any pads not made out of leather will need to be replaced eventually.   Even my T5p's leather headband is falling apart -- the foam beneath the leather covering is disintegrating. 

But hear this guy pontificate...throwing his assumptions around as facts.


----------



## clundbe1

elvergun said:


> Assumptions, assumptions...gotta love assumptions.
> 
> So the guy believes that they are cheaply made and that they will fall apart.   I've had many headphones fall apart over the years, but my Grados are built to last.   Sure, the pads will need replacing.   Any pads not made out of leather will need to be replaced eventually.   Even my T5p's leather headband is falling apart -- the foam beneath the leather covering is disintegrating.
> 
> But hear this guy pontificate...throwing his assumptions around as facts.


Makes me wonder.. What will happen with the vintage grados I stock in the closet? The drivers getting "dry and wet" when seasons change.. What will happen to the materiel in drivers? Coldcards become bronze? You will say try them, but what will really happen to the fragile stuff in the drivers? Should we have a oksygen free safe for them?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

elvergun said:


> Assumptions, assumptions...gotta love assumptions.
> 
> So the guy believes that they are cheaply made and that they will fall apart.   I've had many headphones fall apart over the years, but my Grados are built to last.   Sure, the pads will need replacing.   Any pads not made out of leather will need to be replaced eventually.   Even my T5p's leather headband is falling apart -- the foam beneath the leather covering is disintegrating.
> 
> But hear this guy pontificate...throwing his assumptions around as facts.


Thank you for summarizing this even further so that I know not to waste any precious moments of my life paying attention to anything he says.


----------



## elvergun

clundbe1 said:


> What will happen with the vintage grados I stock in the closet?



Same thing that will happen to those vintage Sony or Sennheiser models stored in closets around the world.   

I would not worry about it too much.     If you are storing a headphone made with any pleather parts, then yeah, you can worry to your heart's content.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

clundbe1 said:


> Makes me wonder.. What will happen with the vintage grados I stock in the closet? The drivers getting "dry and wet" when seasons change.. What will happen to the materiel in drivers? Coldcards become bronze? You will say try them, but what will really happen to the fragile stuff in the drivers? Should we have a oksygen free safe for them?


I don't know about your closet, but the temperature and humidity stay pretty consistent in mine unless the roof leaks. 

I bet my Grados will age better than I do. 😄


----------



## Stevko

elvergun said:


> Assumptions, assumptions...gotta love assumptions.
> 
> So the guy believes that they are cheaply made and that they will fall apart.   I've had many headphones fall apart over the years, but my Grados are built to last.   Sure, the pads will need replacing.   Any pads not made out of leather will need to be replaced eventually.   Even my T5p's leather headband is falling apart -- the foam beneath the leather covering is disintegrating.
> 
> But hear this guy pontificate...throwing his assumptions around as facts.


https://global.beyerdynamic.com/head-cushion-service-set-t1-t5p.html


----------



## elvergun (May 2, 2021)

Stevko said:


> https://global.beyerdynamic.com/head-cushion-service-set-t1-t5p.html



Thanks.   I looked at that replacement part and it is not easy to change the headband (and not cheap).

I settled for this solution (Dekoni replacement Beyer headband):


----------



## clundbe1

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I don't know about your closet, but the temperature and humidity stay pretty consistent in mine unless the roof leaks.
> 
> I bet my Grados will age better than I do. 😄


Like wine I hope..or champagne 😍. Grados hanging besides pinot noir and other hardcore grapes should be fine.. Grand X Cru limited Edition would be fine wine.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

elvergun said:


> Thanks.   I looked at that replacement part and it is not easy to change the headband (and not cheap).
> 
> I settled for this solution (Dekoni replacement Beyer headband):


That looks sharp. 

How do you like those T5ps? I've been poking around for some new closed backs in the name of domestic harmony.


----------



## Stevko (May 2, 2021)

Try DT1770 pro 😃
If you like Grado, you will love DT1770


----------



## Reinhold

clundbe1 said:


> What will happen with the vintage grados I stock in the closet


Grados or no Stax 🤣
Don’t worry, they are build to last, like Red Wings 😉


----------



## elvergun

Joaquin Dinero said:


> That looks sharp.
> 
> How do you like those T5ps? I've been poking around for some new closed backs in the name of domestic harmony.



They are the best closed headphone (gen 1) I've ever heard.   They sound like and open headphone and they isolate almost as well as an IEM.   

This is the last headphone I would ever sell since it sounds great and I need a full sized headphone with isolation.   So, if I could keep only one headphone it would be the T5p.


----------



## tameral

I honestly don't get people gushing on the hemp and hating on the others.  It is as if they didn't have access to some simple EQ if they found the treble too bright or a simple boost for the sub bass if that's how they roll.  Not to diminish the sound of the Hemps - which is quality, but it is not the first good Grado headphone by any margin.


----------



## elvergun

tameral said:


> I honestly don't get people gushing on the hemp and hating on the others.  It is as if they didn't have access to some simple EQ if they found the treble too bright or a simple boost for the sub bass if that's how they roll.  Not to diminish the sound of the Hemps - which is quality, *but it is not the first good Grado headphone by any margin.*



True.   I prefer the RS2e and the GH2...and those came out years ago.    But hey, it's good that some of the haters are now lovers.  The Hemp is truly a great headphone, so if people are willing to throw some love at them, the more the better.


----------



## tameral

My preference is for the classic Grado sound.  You listen to some rock or metal for an hour and take it off.  Done.  RS2e is my next headphone purchase.  I'm enjoying EQing my SR-80e for now - mostly listening to my Audeze headphones though.  I had a hemp and it was great but it is here no more.


----------



## carboncopy

tameral said:


> My preference is for the classic Grado sound.  You listen to some rock or metal for an hour and take it off.  Done.  RS2e is my next headphone purchase.  I'm enjoying EQing my SR-80e for now - mostly listening to my Audeze headphones though.  I had a hemp and it was great but it is here no more.


Which Audeze? I have the LCD 2 Classic. I use it rarely. And then there is one rule: do not start the listening session with a Grado. I can not switch to the Audeze afterwards.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

tameral said:


> I honestly don't get people gushing on the hemp and hating on the others.  It is as if they didn't have access to some simple EQ if they found the treble too bright or a simple boost for the sub bass if that's how they roll.  Not to diminish the sound of the Hemps - which is quality, but it is not the first good Grado headphone by any margin.


100%
It drives me nuts when these "reviewers" don't understand the difference between "this is my favorite among this type of thing" and "THIS IS THE BEST THING EVER!"


----------



## tameral (May 2, 2021)

carboncopy said:


> Which Audeze? I have the LCD 2 Classic. I use it rarely. And then there is one rule: do not start the listening session with a Grado. I can not switch to the Audeze afterwards.


Deciding between 2021 versions of LCD-X and LCD2F - right now preferring the LCD-2F as the Audeze I will keep


----------



## Abyss77 (May 2, 2021)

Good evening dear forum ,

I have been an avid headphone listener for about 4 years now - the music just touches me more when I listen through headphones than through speakers. Not everyone may understand, but fortunately people are different .

So far I have the AKG K701 and the Sennheiser HD600. Both I bought because they are "somehow" considered "standard". Actually, I'm basically satisfied with the two, but... I'm somehow also missing something, to be honest . The K701 makes a great stage, the music flies around your head, which is great for instrumental music, but it somehow also sounds very "artificial" and the voice reproduction sounds a bit like a "hole". In addition, the stage seems to my sensation, especially with singer / songwriter music, very " bloated ", that simply disturbs me to " dive away " into the music. The Sennheiser on the other hand makes "beautiful voices", but it is always a bit too "well-behaved" and "boring" for my taste, I miss "live-feeling" and the feeling of "I'm there".

After some research, I came across Grado, and I think that a pair of headphones from this brand would be a good addition to my current "assortment".

I have two Grados right now to choose from: A used RS1i, selling from private for 270 euros in a good condition and a Hemp, an exhibit from a dealer in perfect condition with warranty for 390 euros (the normal Price for a new Hemp is 500 Euro her in Germany). Saving 120 euros would be quite nice, my kids eat the hair off my head anyway :-D, but in the end is not a decisive point for me. Unfortunately, I can hear neither the RS1i nor the Hemp, so...

...I wanted to ask for help from you guys.

What do I listen to? Roughly I would say 65 percent singer/songwriter music, Leonard Cohen, Damien Rice, Ben Howard, Steve Adey etc., 20 percent rock/alternative like Marylin Manson, Smashing Pumpkins etc., 10 percent jazz and the remaining 5 percent are spread over many other genres.

As a source I use my laptop with Foobar, as Dac/Amp I have the Audioquest Dragonfly Red.

_(Edit: Perhaps as a small note: Particularly important to me is the voice reproduction, which simply must / should sound dynamic and realistic, as if the artist would virtually stand in front of you and sing for you :-D.)_

Generally, I like a fairly strong treble emphasis, I think, at least the AKG, which is not supposed to be inherently underexposed in this area, I raise between 3 khz and 10 khz clearly, not to mention the HD600, which without strong EQ sounds dull and completely hung up for me.

As you may see, I don't shy away from using an equalizer, so in that sense I would probably use that with the Grado as well.

Maybe there are some people in this thread who know both headphones and can help me a little .

Many greetings 
Abyss77


----------



## Gippy

Go for the RS1i. Note that the RS1i is much different than the RS1e, but in a good way.


----------



## elvergun

Abyss77 said:


> Good evening dear forum ,
> 
> I have been an avid headphone listener for about 4 years now - the music just touches me more when I listen through headphones than through speakers. Not everyone may understand, but fortunately people are different .
> 
> ...




Go for the RS1i.   If you don't like it you can sell it to me for 300 euros.    

On the other hand, you will own the "cool" new Grado (and give your friends envy) if you go for the Hemp.

But seriously, I don't think you can go wrong with either model.   You will enjoy either one.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Abyss77 said:


> Good evening dear forum ,
> 
> I have been an avid headphone listener for about 4 years now - the music just touches me more when I listen through headphones than through speakers. Not everyone may understand, but fortunately people are different .
> 
> ...


The Hemp's super power is the bass. It's why all these whippersnapper reviewers from the Beats era think that it's THE BEST GRADO EVER!

From your post it doesn't sound like bass is a top priority for you. Leonard Cohen, singer songwriter, etc. I didn't see the letters EDM in there 😄

Ergo I think you would enjoy the RS1i more and the extra money left would be gravy. 




P.S. I've never actually heard an RS1i and I also love my Hemps and I dont even have a Youtube channel so you probably shouldn't listen to me.


----------



## Mightygrey

Speaking of Youtube channels, DMS left a very positive (and yet not) review of the Hemp on his channel today:


----------



## reivaj

Mightygrey said:


> Speaking of Youtube channels, DMS left a very positive (and yet not) review of the Hemp on his channel today:



Wow he ranked it above everything except for the Aeon Noire! Thank is impressive and I totally get it now that I have my pair


----------



## Mightygrey

reivaj said:


> Wow he ranked it above everything except for the Aeon Noire! Thank is impressive and I totally get it now that I have my pair


I'm still on the fence about clipping the cables on mine...I might hold off for a while.


----------



## qua2k

reivaj said:


> Wow he ranked it above everything except for the Aeon Noire! Thank is impressive and I totally get it now that I have my pair


First few seconds threw me off. I love my pair but his choice in pads and calling them the only way to listen, uh no, big disagreement there. I have tried every pads incl third party and can still say stock is the best.. comfort maybe not but sound and overall. yes.

I take every review with a grain of salt but the overall common denominator seems to be these are special. I completely agree. Thre only Grado that comes close is the Bushmills and I say that because of the bass.. if only my Bushmills had a similar driver and a 8 strand xlr cable... I wonder.


----------



## Stevko

dont cut the cable and boycott balanced amps . I avoid all balanced amps.
80% amps are balanced  and 20% headphones are ready for balanced. what a stupid thing.


----------



## Mightygrey

Stevko said:


> dont cut the cable and boycott balanced amps . I avoid all balanced amps.
> 80% amps are balanced  and 20% headphones are ready for balanced. what a stupid thing.


It's not about balanced for me, it's about convenience. I'd prefer a nice detachable, lightweight cable than the garden hose that comes connected to all Grado cans.


----------



## Stevko

hehe  cable on my 325i is perfect


----------



## Abyss77

Hello all ,

thanks for the answers, I appreciate it very much!

With the headphones, the only thing that really matters to me is that it makes "music". I don't really care if it reproduces every detail, every nuance, if it has the most delicate treble you can imagine, if it makes bass so black you can almost see it with your eyes, if it makes a stage that is more real than reality - I just need to be able to close my eyes and get lost in the music within a few minutes. Hence the consideration of the Hemp, as almost all the reviews I've read emphasize its "musicality". 

...and just the linked video from yesterday, where the young gentleman from DMS raves about the musicality and uniqueness of the Hemp and says that it is just music and only because of that it ends up at the very, very top of his list, although it shouldn't because of its other qualities, has made me even more insecure *laughs*. 

Is the whole thing now just a hype, as one experiences it in many areas so? Or does the Hemp actually have this musicality? Or is the whole thing just a kind of self-fulfilling prophecy? 

Maybe the Hemp owners can "advise" something about it.

Many greetings
Abyss


----------



## funkymartyn (May 3, 2021)

Abyss 77 .....Just buy both headphones.  You will always regret it later on.


----------



## tameral

I get confused by people saying the Hemp is the best Grado headphone and then immediately go to change the pads on them.  It could be as high as 80-85% of the HEMP sound is in fact coming from the flat pads, the other 15% the driver and the housing.  

From my understanding one can make an SR-80 hempish by buying the TTVJ pads and putting them on, or any grado headphone for that matter.  I'm interested in getting the RS2e and putting the flat pads on, for example - which is a killer but not comfortable combo.  

In review, it seems like just as much of what makes the Hemp a Hemp is the flat pad.  Once you change the flat pad, it's not a hemp anymore or at least you could well be pushing it back to more normal Grado treble and bass territory.


----------



## Abyss77 (May 3, 2021)

funkymartyn said:


> Abyss 77 .....Just buy both headphones.  You will always regret it later on.



Buying both Grados? Now that would be cool . Unfortunately, I'm just a normal earner, have three kids, a loan and life is not exactly getting cheaper, so buying both is not possible for me ... at least not without a guilty conscience.

Greetings
Abyss


----------



## elvergun

Abyss77 said:


> Is the whole thing now just a hype, as one experiences it in many areas so? *Or does the Hemp actually have this musicality?* Or is the whole thing just a kind of self-fulfilling prophecy?



IMO, all Grado models have this musicality.    The Hemp is great, but the RS1i is supposed to be one of the best (from what I've read since I have never heard one).    

I think it is just trendy to praise the Hemp...just like it became all the rage to crap all over Grado around five years ago.   It seems that the "young gentleman from DMS" is trying to cover both bases -- praise a Grado, while at the same time he must criticize a Grado for something...anything.    He complains about plastic parts as if all other headphones are completely made out of titanium or stainless steel.       Has this guy ever held an HD800?   Those have a lot more plastic than a Grado.   Does he prefer the build of headphones such as ZMF and/or Audeze?   Well, the "build quality" of those headphones (that make some of these guys quiver with joy ) give me a great big pain in the neck because they are so darn heavy.   No thanks.


----------



## ACOC0NUT

Abyss77 said:


> Hello all ,
> 
> thanks for the answers, I appreciate it very much!
> 
> ...



I pre-ordered the Hemps as my first Grado based entirely on Steve Gutenburg's review. I had no love or hate for Grado beforehand. I was just curious and liked what Steve said about them.

Based on my nearly 1 year of listening to them I can safely say this is not just hype or a trend. They sound beyond musical. My favorite word to describe them is lush. They just have this thick and lively sound. Their only real weakness is they can sound a bit congested with really lower-mid/mid-bass focused heavy music (eg. Rip & Tear from the Doom 2016 ost) but this problem is only really noticable if you directly compare them to another headphone. These are tied for my favorite headphone next to my Lawton modded X00s and I know I'm never selling them.

Side note: I have tried many pads, and while the geekria G-cush pads are pretty good imo, the best sound is the stock F-cush/TTVJ pads.


----------



## qua2k

tameral said:


> I get confused by people saying the Hemp is the best Grado headphone and then immediately go to change the pads on them.  It could be as high as 80-85% of the HEMP sound is in fact coming from the flat pads, the other 15% the driver and the housing.
> 
> From my understanding one can make an SR-80 hempish by buying the TTVJ pads and putting them on, or any grado headphone for that matter.  I'm interested in getting the RS2e and putting the flat pads on, for example - which is a killer but not comfortable combo.
> 
> In review, it seems like just as much of what makes the Hemp a Hemp is the flat pad.  Once you change the flat pad, it's not a hemp anymore or at least you could well be pushing it back to more normal Grado treble and bass territory.


Friend of mine gave me a pair of TTVJ flat pads and I put them on my Bushmills, like them more than the Sennheiser yellows. The TTVJ is VERY close to the stock Hemp pads, stock Hemp are a little more softer/material.

I did inquire Rich on if the Hemp pads only will be available on 4ourears and he said yes, eventually but stock is low.


----------



## Pirastro (May 4, 2021)

tameral said:


> I get confused by people saying the Hemp is the best Grado headphone and then immediately go to change the pads on them.  It could be as high as 80-85% of the HEMP sound is in fact coming from the flat pads, the other 15% the driver and the housing.
> 
> From my understanding one can make an SR-80 hempish by buying the TTVJ pads and putting them on, or any grado headphone for that matter.  I'm interested in getting the RS2e and putting the flat pads on, for example - which is a killer but not comfortable combo.
> 
> In review, it seems like just as much of what makes the Hemp a Hemp is the flat pad.  Once you change the flat pad, it's not a hemp anymore or at least you could well be pushing it back to more normal Grado treble and bass territory.


It's pretty funny that all these reviewers are taking the flat pads off and praising the Hemp.  I feel like almost every review I've ever read or seen says that the flats are garbage, which I totally disagree with.  You take off the flats and you lose the visceral/tactile/punchy qualities of the Hemp.  That being said, the Hemps do have a "special" and I dare say "musical/audiophile" sound whether you're using flats or not, and they have WAY more lower mids and bass than any other Grado I've heard (sr60, sr125, sr224, rs1, hp1000) - so much so that I'm convinced that they are using a brand new driver for the Hemp.


----------



## wormsdriver

I briefly owned the Hemp but sold it recently. While I did like it, I did not love it. I think it was the kick drums that were throwing me off. They had a cardboard sound to them for me. Am I ****ing going nuts? Lol 

I did think they sounded better with some eq. I bumped up the lower bass and up the treble for some sparkle, but then it somewhat depended on the track I was playing. It sounded better with some tracks and with others I preferred it without eq.

Either way, I don't know what these dudes are hearing as I think the f pads are the way to go for them.


----------



## qua2k

Not sure if anyone has commented but it also looks like on the headband, different stitching is used on various pairs of Hemps? Mine has black stitching while I notice the video review and some recently pictured have white stitching. I cant comment on the rest of the headband as far as other differences.


----------



## ACOC0NUT

qua2k said:


> Not sure if anyone has commented but it also looks like on the headband, different stitching is used on various pairs of Hemps? Mine has black stitching while I notice the video review and some recently pictured have white stitching. I cant comment on the rest of the headband as far as other differences.



The more recent ones have white stitching since Grado ran out of black thread.


----------



## TooFrank

ACOC0NUT said:


> The more recent ones have white stitching since Grado ran out of black thread.


Maybe this should be posted on a different thread.....😜


----------



## Bytor123

...the ones with black stitching sounded darker...🙃


----------



## Gippy

wormsdriver said:


> While I did like [the Hemp], I did not love it. I think it was the kick drums that were throwing me off. They had a cardboard sound to them for me. Am I ****ing going nuts? Lol



I had a similar experience. I could hear the bass with the stock pad but it didn't feel like there was much depth to it, probably because of the small cups.


----------



## reivaj

Got the geekria G cush pad in the mail. Surprised by how much of a difference there is for the sound. Not entirely sure if I like it yet but it sounds a little more airy. Gotta do more AB testing with it. It also way more comfortable than the stock pads.

Side note: I was having issues with hearing that lead me to think my ms2i had issues with the left driver. Turns out that I had super bad earwax in my left ear and I can actually hear clearly now. Which improved my listening sessions for sure.


----------



## tameral

carboncopy said:


> Well…after seeing pictures of buttonless HEMP I decided to try to get rid of it (the button). It’s mainly an astetic thing. The writing/logo is a bit blurred and honestly, cheap looking.
> 
> So I tried to remove the buttons, that’s how it looks right after:
> 
> ...


How did these turn out in sound btw?  Any notable difference (for better or worse)?  I've been thinking of going buttonless with the Hemp


----------



## carboncopy

tameral said:


> How did these turn out in sound btw?  Any notable difference (for better or worse)?  I've been thinking of going buttonless with the Hemp


Well…I am very cautios to say anything. Mostly because removing the button is not revesible (it will break probably) and getting rid of all the glue remains is a real pain….

So I can not really recommend the procedure.

That being said I think the small congestion I heard with the HEMP at complex/loud music is no more. I am again in love with the HEMP after a long period of HP2i dominance.


----------



## paraphernalia

carboncopy said:


> That being said I think the small congestion I heard with the HEMP at complex/loud music is no more. I am again in love with the HEMP after a long period of HP2i dominance.



So i guess i shouldn't get rid of the buttons on my 325e or it will get even more trebly


----------



## reivaj

carboncopy said:


> Well…I am very cautios to say anything. Mostly because removing the button is not revesible (it will break probably) and getting rid of all the glue remains is a real pain….
> 
> So I can not really recommend the procedure.
> 
> That being said I think the small congestion I heard with the HEMP at complex/loud music is no more. I am again in love with the HEMP after a long period of HP2i dominance.


I personally prefer the look of the Hemp without the buttons. I haven't noticed any congestion on my pair but we are likely listening to different music.


----------



## carboncopy

reivaj said:


> I personally prefer the look of the Hemp without the buttons. I haven't noticed any congestion on my pair but we are likely listening to different music.


I too prefer its look without the buttons.


----------



## qua2k

carboncopy said:


> I too prefer its look without the buttons.


i actually like the button but just think it has too much going on. if it had just the hemp leaf, centered, and no 'GRADO' or 'HEMP', it would look a lot better imo but thats me. still going to keep it on my pair, don't feel like messing with the glue.


----------



## Pirastro

carboncopy said:


> Well…I am very cautios to say anything. Mostly because removing the button is not revesible (it will break probably) and getting rid of all the glue remains is a real pain….
> 
> So I can not really recommend the procedure.
> 
> That being said I think the small congestion I heard with the HEMP at complex/loud music is no more. I am again in love with the HEMP after a long period of HP2i dominance.


While you may be right about the button removal creating more breathing room for the driver, I think the opening up of the sound (removal of congestion) was likely due to driver break-in rather than the removal of the button.  Even so, I wish that I would have requested a Hemp without the button, as it’s one of the only things I don’t really care for visually - It just looks kind of juvenile imo.  I feel funny listening to Bach with a Hemp/Marijuana leaf on my head lol!


----------



## funkymartyn

Fantastic service from sennheiser.  Ordered this adapter for when using my 3.5mm audio players on Tue.  And it just arrived.  £5 Free postage from Germany to UK....And half price compared to ebay UK.......


----------



## wormsdriver

funkymartyn said:


> Fantastic service from sennheiser.  Ordered this adapter for when using my 3.5mm audio players on Tue.  And it just arrived.  £5 Free postage from Germany to UK....And half price compared to ebay UK.......


Those are probably the nicest looking pair of anniversary sr325 that I've seen, they look mint!


----------



## funkymartyn

wormsdriver said:


> Those are probably the nicest looking pair of anniversary sr325 that I've seen, they look mint!


Thanks for that...yes they're mint condition . Bought them brand new . Not used them to much.  But orig pads replaced this year.  Been using all my grado headphones a lot mire now because of covid.


----------



## JaquesGelee

Could anybodey please send a cup/ driver side picture of his 325e without cushions?

I would like to have a look on the cup plastic pressed point. 

Thank you


----------



## mks100

Hi all.  Just curious if anyone has purchased a pair of Grados from Moon Audio and had them re-cabled balanced?  Does it void the warranty?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Pirastro said:


> I feel funny listening to Bach with a Hemp/Marijuana leaf on my head lol!


Thats why I mostly listen to Grateful Dead with my Hemps


----------



## max232

mks100 said:


> Hi all.  Just curious if anyone has purchased a pair of Grados from Moon Audio and had them re-cabled balanced?  Does it void the warranty?  Thanks in advance.



I thought Moon sent them to Grado who preformed the actual work?


----------



## Gippy (May 6, 2021)

mks100 said:


> Hi all.  Just curious if anyone has purchased a pair of Grados from Moon Audio and had them re-cabled balanced?  Does it void the warranty?  Thanks in advance.



If the entire cable is replaced, which involves opening up the headphone, that voids Grado's warranty and replaces it with the one you get from Moon Audio. You'd send your headphones back to Moon Audio for any future service. (The cable business is very profitable so they're able to cannibalize another retail unit if your headphones need something major like a driver replacement.) I know that up here in Canada, the service center will refuse to service headphones with major modifications. Any service will put it back into stock configuration as per their agreement with Grado.

A less invasive procedure would be to purchase XLR4 connectors and re-terminate the stock cable yourself. Get both male and female connectors so that you're able to make an XLR to TRS adapter. That's what I did.


----------



## Pirastro

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Thats why I mostly listen to Grateful Dead with my Hemps


Haha!  I do mostly listen to rock with Hemps.  It's just funny that they made a headphone clearly marketed toward Deadheads that happens to also sound great with most everything including Bach.


----------



## AWS Soul (May 7, 2021)

It's been a few years since I've last participated on this great knowledgeable forum , over the last few months I started having a catch up on the Grado fan club page ,  anyway around 6 weeks ago I decided to purchase myself an RS1e ,  for once in my life I had a bit of spare cash & the opportunity to upgrade was irresistible .
For the last 5 years or more I have been listening to my eGrado , SR80e , SR325e & RS2e  so the overall sound of the RS1e was something quite unique to me, still a Grado , yet a flavour I've never tasted before.
Well with a touch of EQ to drop the mid-bass hump everything fixed itself , now the RS1e is the greatest headphone I've ever heard ,  the depth of the bass is magical , the highs are wonderful ,  this headphone is smooth with a capital SMOOTH.
I did A-B against the RS2e & SR325e and the RS1e blew them both away ,  yet I needed the EQ to have this result.
I don't want to open a can of worms about break in of the drivers ,  but heck this baby is sounding better everyday , I've listened to the RS1e for 2 hours minimum everyday for nearly 2 months ,  and wow .   
Sure my mind might be adjusting to the warmer dry sound of the RS1e but I'm certain it didn't sound this good when I first heard them.
Anyways it's great to back here ,  it's awesome to see so many old school & cool new members on the thread .

edit ......  My RS1e has the brown (tan) headband with flush drivers , purchased from Grado UK (Sontec UK)


----------



## qua2k (May 7, 2021)

Shipibo aluminum installed on the Hemps. So much better, went with the thick classic.. prefer the thick look to the slim personally  no more slipping!


----------



## johanchandy

qua2k said:


> Shipibo aluminum installed on the Hemps. So much better, went with the thick classic.. prefer the thick look to the slim personally  no more slipping!


Looks really good! Was this hard to install?


----------



## paraphernalia

johanchandy said:


> Looks really good! Was this hard to install?



It's pretty easy if you use a new steel headband and moderately difficult if you have to detach the steel headband from the original plastic rodblocks.


----------



## AWS Soul

Excuse me if I've missed this somewhere , but has anyone tried the Hemp with a pair of L-Cush  ??


----------



## ACOC0NUT

AWS Soul said:


> Excuse me if I've missed this somewhere , but has anyone tried the Hemp with a pair of L-Cush  ??



Yes I have. They still sound good, but very different from the F-cush pads. The treble is considerably boosted, the upper mids are a bit more forward, the lower-mids/upper-bass are much less warm, and the bass is less but the sub-bass is about the same.

They might be a bit too bright for at times but I still like how these sound overall.

I wish I had an RS2e compare to. I'm curious how different they are when using the same pads.


----------



## qua2k (May 8, 2021)

johanchandy said:


> Looks really good! Was this hard to install?


It wasn't hard at all, just time consuming to get it all right. The hardest part in disassembling the old was detaching the headband from the block. Since it is held by some kind of glue, takes some muscle side to side etc to crack it and some not so much muscle to not destroy the stock plastic piece entirely. Time consuming part in assembly was screwing the new pieces to the cups. They seem to need to be screwed in at the same rate, otherwise one side will stick out or be closer to the cup than the other... just took some time getting it right aesthetically. Shipibo does include extra set of screws, the Allen wrench, and a very thorough instruction booklet.


----------



## johanchandy

paraphernalia said:


> It's pretty easy if you use a new steel headband and moderately difficult if you have to detach the steel headband from the original plastic rodblocks.





qua2k said:


> It wasn't hard at all, just time consuming to get it all right. The hardest part in disassembling the old was detaching the headband from the block. Since it is held by some kind of glue, takes some muscle side to side etc to crack it and some not so much muscle to not destroy the stock plastic piece entirely. Time consuming part in assembly was screwing the new pieces to the cups. They seem to need to be screwed in at the same rate, otherwise one side will stick out or be closer to the cup than the other... just took some time getting it right aesthetically. Shipibo does include extra set of screws, the Allen wrench, and a very thorough instruction booklet.


Thank you both! I'll definitely be getting this done for sure!


----------



## paraphernalia

johanchandy said:


> Thank you both! I'll definitely be getting this done for sure!


If you order all parts (leather and steel headband, gimbals and rodblocks) from Shipibo he will assemble everything for you if you want. All you have to do then is to mount the Grado earcups to the new parts.


----------



## paraphernalia

ACOC0NUT said:


> I wish I had an RS2e compare to. I'm curious how different they are when using the same pads.



I have the RS2e and i use them with F-pads these days. They sound very good but maybe lack some treble depending on the sound material. It's a very full competent sound though.


----------



## trellus

ACOC0NUT said:


> Yes I have. They still sound good, but very different from the F-cush pads. The treble is considerably boosted, the upper mids are a bit more forward, the lower-mids/upper-bass are much less warm, and the bass is less but the sub-bass is about the same.



Your description of the Hemp with the L-pads actually doesn’t sound so bad — that sounds a little more like the Grado sound to which my ears are already accustomed to hearing.  In any case, I’m definitely gonna try the L-pads because these stock F-pads are painful after about an hour.

I get these brand new a few days ago and I love the looks and dig the sound but it is different so I wouldn’t sticking with the stock sound _if_ my poor ears weren’t in pain from the physical discomfort.

Yesterday, I had to take them off and give my ears a break — the K712 Pro were the solution. 😅


----------



## clundbe1

Okey, so there is a natural explanation for this phenomenon i guess.. Closer you get to the driver, better bass and reverse to headroom/space. I have always thought that if you use plumming tubes in different sizes, you will get darker sound 😏. Why take the button off? Destroying a limited piece.. Its not my kind of making them better. I have heard Grados through didgeridoos, fish heads, ball bearings but almost every time going back to original. The gh's can be swaped. They looks like there made for it...


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

trellus said:


> Your description of the Hemp with the L-pads actually doesn’t sound so bad — that sounds a little more like the Grado sound to which my ears are already accustomed to hearing.  In any case, I’m definitely gonna try the L-pads because these stock F-pads are painful after about an hour.
> 
> I get these brand new a few days ago and I love the looks and dig the sound but it is different so I wouldn’t sticking with the stock sound _if_ my poor ears weren’t in pain from the physical discomfort.
> 
> Yesterday, I had to take them off and give my ears a break — the K712 Pro were the solution. 😅


Have you tried stretching out the headband ? It helps a lot to reduce the clamping pressure which in turn increases the comfort factor. 

Just pull the cups away from each other, as far as they'll go until you feel resistance, hold that spot for a few seconds, then let them settle back in place. 

It should feel like the pads are barely touching your ears when they're on your head.


----------



## elvergun

trellus said:


> Your description of the Hemp with the L-pads actually doesn’t sound so bad — that sounds a little more like the Grado sound to which my ears are already accustomed to hearing.  In any case, I’m definitely gonna try the L-pads because these stock F-pads are painful after about an hour.
> 
> I get these brand new a few days ago and I love the looks and dig the sound but it is different so I wouldn’t sticking with the stock sound _if_ my poor ears weren’t in pain from the physical discomfort.


 
Try these covers:  https://www.amazon.com/Protectors-W...ter+Cover&qid=1620568280&s=electronics&sr=1-4

I would also get pain and itchiness with L pads (F pads are worse) until I found the Jarmor covers.   The ones I purchased are bigger and they fit an L pad perfectly.   The ones on the link above are smaller, but I don't know how well they will fit the F pads.   The bigger covers I have do not fit a TTVJ/F pad ( too loose).


----------



## slumberman

Hello all,

I hope it’s ok to post this here...I have owned my beloved RS1s for over 10 years and while I really enjoy them as is, I find it’s time to maybe change pads for a slightly different comfort level and sound presentation....are there pads or mods that you recommend I’d look at?

thanis in advance!


----------



## carboncopy

Hmmm?

https://www.hifi-zm.ch/produkte/kop...q-sv_veXjkl3DxGLyTrzVGNX3PKvRTerfpw8vkxCLNCA4


----------



## TooFrank

johanchandy said:


> Looks really good! Was this hard to install?


It took me about 45 min. Incl. headband...so I would say easy...


----------



## ACOC0NUT

trellus said:


> Your description of the Hemp with the L-pads actually doesn’t sound so bad — that sounds a little more like the Grado sound to which my ears are already accustomed to hearing.  In any case, I’m definitely gonna try the L-pads because these stock F-pads are painful after about an hour.
> 
> I get these brand new a few days ago and I love the looks and dig the sound but it is different so I wouldn’t sticking with the stock sound _if_ my poor ears weren’t in pain from the physical discomfort.
> 
> Yesterday, I had to take them off and give my ears a break — the K712 Pro were the solution. 😅


Like others have said, try stretching the headband. It does help. 

Also, just try to tough it out for now. The pads will break in with use (as will your ears, lol) and you will learn to fit them better with some trial and error.

I find wearing them lower and father forward (such that the pad doesn't pas the back of my ear or the bottom of my earlobe) works best for me.


----------



## Stevko

carboncopy said:


> Hmmm?
> 
> https://www.hifi-zm.ch/produkte/kop...q-sv_veXjkl3DxGLyTrzVGNX3PKvRTerfpw8vkxCLNCA4


X?


----------



## carboncopy

Stevko said:


> X?


Seems so…maybe someone here has some insight


----------



## paraphernalia

carboncopy said:


> Seems so…maybe someone here has some insight



What would you expect of a new 'X' series? The current Grado lineup is great as it is *shrug*


----------



## elvergun

Is this the future Grado lineup?

https://gradolabs.com/headphone-reviews


----------



## mochimashu (May 9, 2021)

elvergun said:


> Is this the future Grado lineup?
> 
> https://gradolabs.com/headphone-reviews


I think x just represents nothing, i or e. The models with e are the ones that did not have predecessors


----------



## carboncopy

mochimashu said:


> I think x just represents nothing, i or e. The morsels with e are the ones that did not have predecessors


Anyway…I wrote to the site which has the 325x if it’s a typo or really something new…


----------



## elvergun

carboncopy said:


> Anyway…I wrote to the site which has the 325x if it’s a typo or really something new…



The button on the headphone (pictured in your link) has an X.    That would be one hell of a typo.


----------



## carboncopy

elvergun said:


> The button on the headphone (pictured in your link) has an X.    That would be one hell of a typo.


That would be a typo at the stamping machine


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Normally I’d assume that “x” is just a placeholder meant as a sort of catch-all when describing i/e/is/no suffix, but that photo with a 325x is curious. Is it just a photoshop thrown together or did they get early access to an actual product that is unannounced?


----------



## funkymartyn

This  325 X  version does have a very unusual headband .  Open plan.


----------



## Mightygrey

The 'X' that is clearly visible on the 325's shown in that link implies to me that there's either a silent or yet unannounced upgrade to most of the Grado line-up. It has, after all, been several years since the upgrade to the 'e' series across the line-up.


----------



## elvergun

funkymartyn said:


> This  325 X  version does have a very unusual headband .  *Open plan.*



What does that mean?

What I do see is that it has white stitching, which is something that Grado has been doing recently.


----------



## Mightygrey

Guys, let's talk about the biggest news here: "new cables with high-purity copper and a light bracket construction with sewn cladding are used."

If you look cloesly at the image of the cable, you can see that it's fabric-sheathed instead of the usual plastic. This is nothing short of a revelation...in Grado terms, anyhow.


----------



## elvergun

Mightygrey said:


> Guys, let's talk about the biggest news here: "new cables with high-purity copper and a light bracket construction with sewn cladding are used."
> 
> If you look cloesly at the image of the cable, you can see that it's fabric-sheathed instead of the usual plastic. This is nothing short of a revelation...in Grado terms, anyhow.



I hope it is better than what they offered with the HF3.   

That cable was too stiff and unwieldy.


----------



## Torrmercury

Hello all! I'm new to the hi-fi scene and am looking to start off with a pair of Grados. But, it looks like Grado has been sold out of the SR series on their site for a while. Any ideas of when they'll come back in stock? I'm looking to get a pair of SR80e's.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Torrmercury said:


> Hello all! I'm new to the hi-fi scene and am looking to start off with a pair of Grados. But, it looks like Grado has been sold out of the SR series on their site for a while. Any ideas of when they'll come back in stock? I'm looking to get a pair of SR80e's.


When every last person in Brooklyn gets vaccinated, +/- 100 people.


----------



## joseph69

ACOC0NUT said:


> Yes I have. They still sound good, but very different from the F-cush pads. The treble is considerably boosted, the upper mids are a bit more forward, the lower-mids/upper-bass are much less warm, and the bass is less but the sub-bass is about the same.


Too my ears, this is the perfect description of how the F pads sound in comparison to the L cushions.


----------



## johanchandy

TooFrank said:


> It took me about 45 min. Incl. headband...so I would say easy...


Awesome, thank you 👍


----------



## carboncopy

carboncopy said:


> Anyway…I wrote to the site which has the 325x if it’s a typo or really something new…



It’s new. But it had to be taken down from the site. No other modell till now.


----------



## wormsdriver

Ok Grado fans, so if Grado is were to be revamping the line up, which model are you most interested in hearing first?

Personally I feel most drawn to the Rs1. Ive always liked it more than the Rs2 but the e version was not a good all'rounder so understandably most preferred the Rs2e it seems. I'm curious to see what y'all think!? 🤔


----------



## carboncopy

wormsdriver said:


> Ok Grado fans, so if Grado is were to be revamping the line up, which model are you most interested in hearing first?
> 
> Personally I feel most drawn to the Rs1. Ive always liked it more than the Rs2 but the e version was not a good all'rounder so understandably most preferred the Rs2e it seems. I'm curious to see what y'all think!? 🤔


Same. Plus PS500x. Nothing with G bowl.


----------



## wormsdriver

carboncopy said:


> Same. Plus PS500x. Nothing with G bowl.


Haha, I was also thinking about the ps500, it's about time it gets some more love around here!


----------



## paraphernalia

wormsdriver said:


> Haha, I was also thinking about the ps500, it's about time it gets some more love around here!


The PS500e is excellent!


----------



## G0rt

wormsdriver said:


> Haha, I was also thinking about the ps500, it's about time it gets some more love around here!


Spent my early morning with HF2, which I understand is a sort of engineering prototype for PS500. VERY nice.


----------



## wormsdriver

G0rt said:


> Spent my early morning with HF2, which I understand is a sort of engineering prototype for PS500. VERY nice.


I think I had both the hf2 and the og ps500 at the same time at one point. I think I came to the conclusion that the hf2 was more less a ps500 with one less vent hole which made it less bassy than the ps500.


----------



## funkymartyn (May 10, 2021)

elvergun said:


> What does that mean?
> 
> What I do see is that it has white stitching, which is something that Grado has been doing recently.


I'm sure in the photo the headband as a cut out on the top with a full gap end to end.  ?  Which is why I called it open plan.              
 Whoops ???   Had a second look . And I'm wrong,  it's a normal headband .....
Sorry ..


----------



## wormsdriver

funkymartyn said:


> I'm sure in the photo the headband as a cut out on the top with a full gap end to end.  ?  Which is why I called it open plan.


Oh dang you're right! Good eye!👍


----------



## funkymartyn

wormsdriver said:


> Oh dang you're right! Good eye!👍


Lol  just had another look....???   And its now showing a normal headband   ???


----------



## wormsdriver (May 10, 2021)

Omg What!? Haha, sorry guys too late we already saw it! 🤪🤪🤪

Jk, man John Grado is not gonna be happy with this leak. Lol 

That headband looked cool, probably has better comfort or at least makes the headphones more stable on your head.


----------



## Gippy (May 10, 2021)

Mightygrey said:


> The 'X' that is clearly visible on the 325's shown in that link implies to me that there's either a silent or yet unannounced upgrade to most of the Grado line-up. It has, after all, been several years since the upgrade to the 'e' series across the line-up.



Perhaps the Hemp was a test run with the drivers that they'll put in the X series? I hope they're not completely caving in to the vocal crowd who hated all Grados except the Hemp. Some people _want_ and prefer the sparkly treble. We don't want another situation where people bought the RS1e thinking it was an improved RS1i, but got something that sounded way different.

This would also explain why 4ourears has been out of stock of the lower-end E models for quite some time, and how distributors aren't getting more stock. It's because Grado isn't making any more of them and have shifted to X model production. It was a shrewd, but smart move of Grado to not announce this, otherwise they wouldn't have been able to clear their remaining E model inventory.

Oh well, guess I'm buying the GS3000x (or maybe GS4000x if they make it) when it comes out. I don't think that what I have right now can sound much better, but if a newer model can achieve what I prefer without the use of my current EQ, then it'll be my ultimate endgame.


----------



## paraphernalia (May 11, 2021)

I am 99% sure i won't buy any 'X' as i am very happy with the 4 Grado varieties i already call my own.


----------



## Gippy

paraphernalia said:


> I am 99% i won't buy any 'X'


That's what they all say at first. See you with a shiny new Grado in a few years


----------



## paraphernalia

Gippy said:


> That's what they all say at first. See you with a shiny new Grado in a few years


I doubt it, but we'll see. I haven't had any itch to buy a 5th Grado for some months now in any case


----------



## carboncopy

I will definitely buy a new generation. Why not?


----------



## qua2k (May 10, 2021)

Maybe another limited edition would tempt me but am very happy with the 2 I currently have. Excited to see and hear of the changes if they do come.

The 'X' may hint at a Drop.com exclusive and not a full range modification possibly.


----------



## elvergun

Gippy said:


> Perhaps the Hemp was a test run with the drivers that they'll put in the X series? I hope they're not completely caving in to the vocal crowd who hated all Grados except the Hemp. Some people _want_ and prefer the sparkly treble. We don't want another situation where people bought the RS1e thinking it was an improved RS1i, but got something that sounded way different.
> 
> This would also explain why 4ourears has been out of stock of the lower-end E models for quite some time, and how distributors aren't getting more stock. It's because Grado isn't making any more of them and have shifted to X model production. It was a shrewd, but smart move of Grado to not announce this, otherwise they wouldn't have been able to clear their remaining E model inventory.
> 
> Oh well, guess I'm buying the GS3000x (or maybe GS4000x if they make it) when it comes out. I don't think that what I have right now can sound much better, but if a newer model can achieve what I prefer without the use of my current EQ, then it'll be my ultimate endgame.



I don't see a GS3000 in this page: https://gradolabs.com/headphone-reviews

Assuming that this is their new lineup.


----------



## carboncopy

elvergun said:


> I don't see a GS3000 in this page: https://gradolabs.com/headphone-reviews
> 
> Assuming that this is their new lineup.


I don’t think it’s that.

But we will see soon enough i guess


----------



## Heyyoudvd

elvergun said:


> I don't see a GS3000 in this page: https://gradolabs.com/headphone-reviews
> 
> Assuming that this is their new lineup.



There’s no GS3000 and no PS2000 there.

That would mean they’ve eliminated their two most expensive models. The $2695 and $1795 headphones are gone, with only a $1395 remaining. And even that is odd, as it’s the only one listed as an ‘’ while the others are all upgraded to ‘x’. The GS2000e is not one of Grado’s more beloved headphones, so perhaps that’s just old stock and they don’t plan to upgrade it?

The point I’m gettin at here is if this list actually is real, I think it makes a lot of sense. Grado has shown that they can offer a lot in the $400-$1000 range but once you go above that, people seem to move to other brands. Grado hasn’t shown that they can make a popular $2000 headphone, so I think it makes sense for them to steer clear of the 2000/3000 series models.

Grado is fantastic in the sub-$100 range and also in the $400-$1000 range. That may be where their greatest focus should lie.

(The one exception to this is the PS1000, which seems to have a new version on the list. I believe that used to go for $1695, but it hasn’t existed for several years, so it would be interesting to seem them bring back this one high-priced headphone while the rest are sub-$1000. I wonder what the PS1000x would offer.)


----------



## tkddans

New to the thread here. I just bought the Grado Hemp and, after only a few hours total of listening, I'm having an issue with driver/cup rattling or unwanted vibrations in the left ear. This issue is happening on every track and video I've tried, with no issue in the right ear.

I'm so disappointed with the quality control on this. These were so much fun up until this issue started :'(

Anyone else have quality control or sound issues with their hemp?


----------



## Mightygrey

Heyyoudvd said:


> There’s no GS3000 and no PS2000 there.
> 
> That would mean they’ve eliminated their two most expensive models. The $2695 and $1795 headphones are gone, with only a $1395 remaining. And even that is odd, as it’s the only one listed as an ‘’ while the others are all upgraded to ‘x’. The GS2000e is not one of Grado’s more beloved headphones, so perhaps that’s just old stock and they don’t plan to upgrade it?
> 
> ...


The problem that the PS2000e and GS3000e introduced is that they immediately devalued the 'specialness' of the previous flagship XS1000 models. I imagine that Grado is hoping to get people back into that price tier of Grado model, and then perhaps introduce an even higher tier down the line - like they did with the 'e' range.


----------



## elvergun

tkddans said:


> New to the thread here. I just bought the Grado Hemp and, after only a few hours total of listening, I'm having an issue with driver/cup rattling or unwanted vibrations in the left ear. This issue is happening on every track and video I've tried, with no issue in the right ear.
> 
> I'm so disappointed with the quality control on this. These were so much fun up until this issue started :'(
> 
> Anyone else have quality control or sound issues with their hemp?




This is the first report of such an issue I've read in this thread.

I'm sure Grado will take care of you.


----------



## tkddans

tkddans said:


> New to the thread here. I just bought the Grado Hemp and, after only a few hours total of listening, I'm having an issue with driver/cup rattling or unwanted vibrations in the left ear. This issue is happening on every track and video I've tried, with no issue in the right ear.
> 
> I'm so disappointed with the quality control on this. These were so much fun up until this issue started :'(
> 
> Anyone else have quality control or sound issues with their hemp?





elvergun said:


> This is the first report of such an issue I've read in this thread.
> 
> I'm sure Grado will take care of you.


Weird, I unplugged the headphones, put them back in a few minutes later, and the issue isn't audible anymore. I thought I heard something in a minor amount, but can't be sure.

Trying right now to listen for even a bit of the issue, and it's gone. Weird!

EDIT: NOPE! It's back again. The hell is happening! Literally one track later and I hear an unwanted resonance. It sounds like it's happening during bass tracks...


----------



## elvergun

Mightygrey said:


> The problem that the PS2000e and GS3000e introduced is that they immediately devalued the 'specialness' of the previous flagship XS1000 models. I imagine that Grado is hoping to get people back into that price tier of Grado model, and then perhaps introduce an even higher tier down the line - like they did with the 'e' range.



I think that they need to create something really special if they want to compete at a higher tier.   I have always felt that the GS2000 and GS3000 were a souped up GS1000 (I've never heard any of these, so this is what I though and not what I experienced).   

I think they need to come up with something special.  They need to release something similar to a Spirit Torino -- something that looks modern and sounds great.


----------



## tkddans

On this track in particular, I can hear the unwanted resonance in the left ear cup. Sounds like a piece of plastic or fabric even, vibrating (if I had to try to guess/describe what it is).



EDIT: The irony of the song being called "Rezonate." Hah


----------



## Heyyoudvd

tkddans said:


> New to the thread here. I just bought the Grado Hemp and, after only a few hours total of listening, I'm having an issue with driver/cup rattling or unwanted vibrations in the left ear. This issue is happening on every track and video I've tried, with no issue in the right ear.
> 
> I'm so disappointed with the quality control on this. These were so much fun up until this issue started :'(
> 
> Anyone else have quality control or sound issues with their hemp?



You might be experiencing what people used to refer to as “Grattle” back in the day (aka. Grado rattle).

It’s often caused by a hair getting stuck in the driver.

I’ve never personally experienced it but I remember people used to talk about this phenomenon back when first got into Grado around 2001. Strangely, I haven’t heard about it in years. But maybe it’s still a possibility.


----------



## tkddans (May 10, 2021)

Heyyoudvd said:


> You might be experiencing what people used to refer to as “Grattle” back in the day (aka. Grado rattle).
> 
> It’s often caused by a hair getting stuck in the driver.
> 
> I’ve never personally experienced it but I remember people used to talk about this phenomenon back when first got into Grado around 2001. Strangely, I haven’t heard about it in years. But maybe it’s still a possibility.


Interesting! You think it could be related to my Grado's screen fabric being a little frayed (it came like this by the way).

*Here is the left cup*





*Right Cup*


EDIT: Do I...do I just take tiny scissors and cut the frayed ends off that stick out. The ones that stick out away from the rest of the circle of fabric?


----------



## Heyyoudvd

tkddans said:


> Interesting! You think it could be related to my Grado's screen fabric being a little frayed (it came like this by the way).
> 
> *Here is the left cup*
> 
> ...



They’re all frayed like that. I think that’s pretty standard with the hand manufacturing process.

I’m not positive, but if I had to guess, I’d say it’s more likely that a hair got in through the other side of the headphone. It seems more likely that something got through the rear grate.  Maybe try shining a light through to see if you can see anything. If you can, try carefully using tweezers to pull out the hair.  But if you can’t see anything, then I wouldn’t go any further. I would just talk to Grado and see what they say.


----------



## Gippy (May 10, 2021)

Mightygrey said:


> The problem that the PS2000e and GS3000e introduced is that they immediately devalued the 'specialness' of the previous flagship XS1000 models. I imagine that Grado is hoping to get people back into that price tier of Grado model, and then perhaps introduce an even higher tier down the line - like they did with the 'e' range.



The PS2000e came out with a different 50mm driver and reshaped metal grill. The GS3000e came out later using the same driver. FR graph comparisons between the two are virtually the same except that the GS3000e is more relaxed above 8khz. A few people who compared both said the GS3000e sounded better at 2/3rds the price. The GS3000e is also 40% lighter, so the PS2000e was never a consideration for me. It may be quite possible that they don't need to be refreshed because their drivers are different from the RS1e/GS1000e/GS2000e/PS1000e.

The GS3000e's flagship status is justified because it's all cocobolo. It isn't easy or cheap to source solid cocobolo that wide and thick, especially if you want a cup that's 100% heartwood with no sapwood (cream color) at all. ZMF only produced 70 cocobolo headphones. Having spent extensive time with both the GS2000e and GS3000e, the cocobolo gives a quality of bass depth and smoothness that just wasn't there on the mahogany/maple hybrid.

As for the price point, those headphones cost that much because the market can support it. Grado didn't have a $1000 headphone until the HD800 and LCD-2 shifted the market towards four-digit flagships. Grado makes a $12000 cartridge (Epoch3) using the same cocobolo as in the GS3000e. But there's much less cocobolo used in a cartridge. It's just that there's a market for hyper-expensive cartridges as proven by Koetsu and Air Tight.


----------



## reivaj (May 10, 2021)

Just did an AB session with my headphones across a few genres. Could probably make a long winded breakdown of everything but I will spare everyone. Long story short... I don't like how my dt990 or ms2i sound anymore. Grado Hemp has officially replaced 2 of my cans and sits beside my D5200(to be fair it serves a different purpose and it is closed).

Someone here said the Hemp is just better than the ms2i and I am glad I listened... shame cause it ruined the ms2i experience despite the Hemp being a bit darker than it.

Side note: prefer stock pads to G cush sound wise... shame cause it is far more comfy


----------



## tkddans

Heyyoudvd said:


> They’re all frayed like that. I think that’s pretty standard with the hand manufacturing process.
> 
> I’m not positive, but if I had to guess, I’d say it’s more likely that a hair got in through the other side of the headphone. It seems more likely that something got through the rear grate.  Maybe try shining a light through to see if you can see anything. If you can, try carefully using tweezers to pull out the hair.  But if you can’t see anything, then I wouldn’t go any further. I would just talk to Grado and see what they say.


I checked the headphones and found no hair that I could see, even looking close and with a flashlight running through.


----------



## audiobomber

tkddans said:


> Interesting! You think it could be related to my Grado's screen fabric being a little frayed (it came like this by the way).
> 
> 
> EDIT: Do I...do I just take tiny scissors and cut the frayed ends off that stick out. The ones that stick out away from the rest of the circle of fabric?


Grado would have every right to refuse a warranty claim if you mess with the headphones like that.


----------



## tkddans

After listening more tonight, it again happened with the video, Rezonate. However, after trying other music (like classic rock), I haven't heard the vibrations so readily, if at all.

Tracks where the headphones sound fine:
• Stairway to Heaven
• Dream on
• Hotel California

...and more to listen to.



audiobomber said:


> Grado would have every right to refuse a warranty claim if you mess with the headphones like that.


I won't be modifying anything until their support reaches back to me with advice and next options for fixing the issue.

They could want to replace it? We'll see. I've never worked with Grado before so don't known their customer service timing and recourse in these instances. Definitely don't want to ruin a chance for warranty.


----------



## Stevko

X or E?

https://hifivaudaine.com/produit/grado-prestige-sr-325x/


----------



## Gippy (May 11, 2021)

tkddans said:


> I checked the headphones and found no hair that I could see, even looking close and with a flashlight running through.



The hair might have creeped in _behind _the driver. This is common if you happen to have long sideburns that cover the cup side.

One desperate solution you might try, which has worked for me on a cheaper, vent-modded Grado, is to put your lips right up to the cup (wood side) and then suck in while a bass-heavy tune is playing. Sounds gross and disgusting, but the idea is to dislodge the hair from the driver diaphragm and hopefully have it either settle to the driver edge (where it shouldn't cause a problem anymore) or better, have the hair come out from one of the vent holes. This is more effective in models with more vent holes: I modded my SR225i to have 10 vent holes, but stock Grado models have anywhere from 0 to 6. I _think_ the Hemp has 2, though my Hemp is in storage so I'm not 100% sure.

But because you're under warranty, probably just best to send it back to Grado.


----------



## schoolpizza

Umm... literally just blow on the screen like you would an old video game cartridge. Im serious; the couple times Ive heard the grattle this fixed it instantly. It's just a small particle or hair touching the driver that needs to be shifted away. No need to panic...


----------



## emorrison33

tkddans said:


> New to the thread here. I just bought the Grado Hemp and, after only a few hours total of listening, I'm having an issue with driver/cup rattling or unwanted vibrations in the left ear. This issue is happening on every track and video I've tried, with no issue in the right ear.
> 
> I'm so disappointed with the quality control on this. These were so much fun up until this issue started :'(
> 
> Anyone else have quality control or sound issues with their hemp?


Maybe a hair or something caught in the grill/driver?


----------



## Jikokaiki

Hello all, 
I am considering treating myself and getting a pair of Hemps and I was wondering if an AMP and or DAC would be something that would be beneficial to get? Would there be a noticeable difference? 

If this is something that I should get, are there any suggestions? I would mostly be using them with my Hiby R5, phone, and laptop so something portable would be preferable.


----------



## Gippy

If you want something portable, get the GW100 or GT220 over the Hemp.


----------



## Jikokaiki

Gippy said:


> If you want something portable, get the GW100 or GT220 over the Hemp.


I am fine with the wire. I have an Sr80i and while the cable is annoying I have mostly come to terms with it lol. When I say portable  I mean I don't want to be tied to a desktop. Something that I can pick up and move with me if I have the desire to do so is what I am after.


----------



## Stevko

Jikokaiki said:


> Hello all,
> I am considering treating myself and getting a pair of Hemps and I was wondering if an AMP and or DAC would be something that would be beneficial to get? Would there be a noticeable difference?
> 
> If this is something that I should get, are there any suggestions? I would mostly be using them with my Hiby R5, phone, and laptop so something portable would be preferable.


The difference is noticeable!
Go for a mojo or ifi


----------



## Stevko

Or some stationary from schiit


----------



## paraphernalia

Stevko said:


> The difference is noticeable!
> Go for a mojo or ifi



I second the Chord Mojo, it's pure bliss!


----------



## paraphernalia

About the RS2e: I've been using it with the F-pads and the Shipibo pads recently and they're really great with them. I always found the RS2e a little too "lean" and those pads solve that problem. The F-pads give the RS2e a very clean, full and competent bass but they eat a little more treble than the Shipibo pads with which the bass is only 90% as great as with the Fs but the mids and treble shine much more. So as an overall package the RS2e with Shipibo pads are a great couple.


----------



## reivaj

So I know this question has probably been asked a bunch of times but please forgive me. Why did rtings effectively say that the Hemp is bass "light?" Does it lack the sub bass extension of other headphones sure. Though these headphones seem to be anything but bass light.  Are they relying too heavily on chart data and not their own ears?
https://www.rtings.com/headphones/reviews/grado/the-hemp-headphone


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Jikokaiki said:


> Hello all,
> I am considering treating myself and getting a pair of Hemps and I was wondering if an AMP and or DAC would be something that would be beneficial to get? Would there be a noticeable difference?
> 
> If this is something that I should get, are there any suggestions? I would mostly be using them with my Hiby R5, phone, and laptop so something portable would be preferable.


The iBasso DX160 has a quite powerful SE output for all your Grado needs. It has a crazy powerful balanced out also if you're into that sort of thing. I use it more than my Topping these days because I can walk around the house with it. 

I also have an R5 which I find drives Grados easily as well.


----------



## schoolpizza

reivaj said:


> So I know this question has probably been asked a bunch of times but please forgive me. Why did rtings effectively say that the Hemp is bass "light?" Does it lack the sub bass extension of other headphones sure. Though these headphones seem to be anything but bass light.  Are they relying too heavily on chart data and not their own ears?
> https://www.rtings.com/headphones/reviews/grado/the-hemp-headphone


Despite the impressive web design and sheer comprehensiveness of their reviews, Rtings are almost useless for an actual listener of headphones in the real world. It's forced data-driven pseudo-objectivity to a fault.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

schoolpizza said:


> Despite the impressive web design and sheer comprehensiveness of their reviews, Rtings are almost useless for an actual listener of headphones in the real world. It's forced data-driven pseudo-objectivity to a fault.



They’re the same way with TVs.

So much data and their recommendations often end up being horrible.

They focus so heavily on every spec and every minute measurement, that they completely miss the end user experience of actually owning and using the TV.
The quality of a product and the user’s level of satisfaction with it is so much more than just a compilation of the specs and measurements you can make of that product.

So many people have been led astray into buying pieces of junk from companies like Vizio and TCL simply because they won the spec battle over much better TVs from Sony or LG.


----------



## rasmushorn

Jikokaiki said:


> Hello all,
> I am considering treating myself and getting a pair of Hemps and I was wondering if an AMP and or DAC would be something that would be beneficial to get? Would there be a noticeable difference?
> 
> If this is something that I should get, are there any suggestions? I would mostly be using them with my Hiby R5, phone, and laptop so something portable would be preferable.


If you get the Hemps, get a a dac/amplifier that has synergy with them. I did not find the Chord Mojo to have any particular synergy with the Hemps or other Grados for that matter. The Mojo did not kick that extra life in to the Hemps nor made the Hemps scale up or open up the sound. I use the Earmen TR-Amp and I think it is much better with my Grados than the Mojo and it brings life and sparkle into the sound. But there are so many choices out there. If I was you I would get the Hemps and build your system around them and see if you can get to try different amps with them before you buy.


----------



## Gippy

Heyyoudvd said:


> So many people have been led astray into buying pieces of junk from companies like Vizio and TCL simply because they won the spec battle over much better TVs from Sony or LG.


To be fair, if people want a low-end model, Vizio and TCL actually do have better offerings than the reputable brands like Sony/LG. The Sony X80J (their entry-level model) isn't comparatively good when you look at it in person. It's only when you go after their high-end that Sony puts considerable effort into their product. But most casuals will see Sony's OLED TV costing 3X as much and walk away. People only care if it's "good enough" and if it's large. Hey, that sounds like the casuals looking for headphones, too! If it's cheap and produces good bass, that's good enough for the casuals!


----------



## clundbe1

Hi. The Schiit things arrived. Magni and Loki.. Somebody on this forum told me that Loki was unnecessary. Dont think so. Pulling up the 325is treble on the Hamp=perfect.


----------



## Stevko

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-SR32...-/254972859301?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## Stevko

Anyone tried the new ifi zen can V2 with grado?


----------



## iFi audio

Stevko said:


> Anyone tried the new ifi zen can V2 with grado?



I look forward to reading impressions of those who did


----------



## AWS Soul

Gippy said:


> Perhaps the Hemp was a test run with the drivers that they'll put in the X series? I hope they're not completely caving in to the vocal crowd who hated all Grados except the Hemp. Some people _want_ and prefer the sparkly treble. We don't want another situation where people bought the RS1e thinking it was an improved RS1i, but got something that sounded way different.
> 
> This would also explain why 4ourears has been out of stock of the lower-end E models for quite some time, and how distributors aren't getting more stock. It's because Grado isn't making any more of them and have shifted to X model production. It was a shrewd, but smart move of Grado to not announce this, otherwise they wouldn't have been able to clear their remaining E model inventory.
> 
> Oh well, guess I'm buying the GS3000x (or maybe GS4000x if they make it) when it comes out. I don't think that what I have right now can sound much better, but if a newer model can achieve what I prefer without the use of my current EQ, then it'll be my ultimate endgame.


If the Hemp was a test run , then can we also assume the new "X" series models are going back to the original (F) pads ?


----------



## AWS Soul

ACOC0NUT said:


> Yes I have. They still sound good, but very different from the F-cush pads. The treble is considerably boosted, the upper mids are a bit more forward, the lower-mids/upper-bass are much less warm, and the bass is less but the sub-bass is about the same.
> 
> They might be a bit too bright for at times but I still like how these sound overall.
> 
> I wish I had an RS2e compare to. I'm curious how different they are when using the same pads.


Interesting , Can we conclude the hemps glory is simply achieved by the use of the F pad ??? .   
I have an RS2e with both L Cush & TTVJ Deluxe & Normal flat pads.


----------



## Stevko (May 13, 2021)

Some new news about the X?
If they release the X, I think I must have a pair.
Already have to many HP.
Considering to sell MMX 300 and 225E


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Gippy said:


> To be fair, if people want a low-end model, Vizio and TCL actually do have better offerings than the reputable brands like Sony/LG. The Sony X80J (their entry-level model) isn't comparatively good when you look at it in person. It's only when you go after their high-end that Sony puts considerable effort into their product. But most casuals will see Sony's OLED TV costing 3X as much and walk away. People only care if it's "good enough" and if it's large. Hey, that sounds like the casuals looking for headphones, too! If it's cheap and produces good bass, that's good enough for the casuals!



I’m not sure I agree. I mean, Vizio and TCL offer more features and better specs at those price points, but that’s sort of my point. Their specs are deceptive because the TVs are built like crap. 

I haven’t been in the entry-level market, so I can’t comment on that, but I did shop for and buy a mid-range TV a couple years ago. I remember seeing the rave reviews from sites like RTings about the Vizio P-Series. It had nice picture quality, far more local dimming zones than an equivalently priced Sony, tons of features and I/O ports, high contrast ratios, deep blacks, a good white balance, and so on. I bought the TV and it turned out to be a piece of junk.

It had flickering problems, ‘jailbar’ effects and other artifacts, uneven backlighting, horrifically slow software, the built-in speakers were virtually unlistenable (even by TV standards), the build quality felt cheap, and there were even some defective HDMI outputs.

At first I chalked that up to bad luck. Every manufacturer has duds. That’s part of the game when you’re in the business of building complex tech products. But the more research I did, the more I realized that these problems were incredibly common. This was not just bad luck and this was not just a vocal minority - this was a product that was genuinely built like crap. I even spoke to various store clerks who quietly said that Vizio TVs had astronomically high return rates compared to the big brands.

That’s why the TVs are able to be so cheap. The reason they’re able to offer high end features and technologies at mid to low end prices is because they cut every corner to get there. Offering hundreds of FALD (full-array local dimming) zones seems impressive until you see that the backlight flickers like crazy and constantly creates all sorts of awful looking results, no matter how much you try to adjust the settings and software.


That’s my point here. If you’re on a medium to low budget, you can absolutely get a Vizio or TCL with better picture quality than a Sony or LG or Samsung at the same price point. But when you actually take home that Vizio or TCL, you’ll start to encounter its many problems, and chances are that you’ll end up being a lot less happy with it than you would have been with an equivalent Sony that perhaps isn’t as bright or doesn’t offer as deep blacks. When buying a brand like Vizio, you think you’re cheating the system. The thought process is “I would have had to spend hundreds more to get these specs on a Sony!” but in reality, it’s a mirage. You’re not cheating the system; you’re just trading away overall product quality so that you can get slightly better metrics and specs.

Specs are important but quality-of-life factors are more important, and those aren’t given nearly enough emphasis by review sites like RTings.


----------



## kmhaynes (May 13, 2021)

Stevko said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-SR32...-/254972859301?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


And notice that the pictures used at this site are clearly the 325*e*.  On Grado website, Reviews page, you will see "SR60x, SR80x", and if you click the > icon next to any phone with 'x', you will see the reviews for the SR60i, SR60s, etc., all the vaiations over the years.  






I could be wrong, but I honestly do not think there is a new 'X' series -- Grado folks may be chuckling to see how long the rumor of this new line keeps going!


----------



## Gippy (May 13, 2021)

Obviously there wouldn't be any reviews of the X series yet, as it's not out. Grado has displayed the older revision reviews for some time, as it doesn't cost them anything to keep them up. They kept the I series reviews when the E series was launched.

Anyway, I think the X series is real. No way a random retail site goes through all that trouble to doctor up a picture like that.


----------



## ACOC0NUT

AWS Soul said:


> Interesting , Can we conclude the hemps glory is simply achieved by the use of the F pad ??? .
> I have an RS2e with both L Cush & TTVJ Deluxe & Normal flat pads.



The F-cush pads are a big part of the tuning, but the driver has great technical capabilities, especially it's dynamics and impact. Even with the L-cush pads the Hemps just hit hard. 

I should have a pair of near mint GH-2 on the way. I'll compare the Hemps to those with both F and L pads to see if the impact is unique to the Hemps or something all Grados do similarly well.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

I’m curious, how are the technical abilities of the GS1000e/2000e/3000e and PS2000e?

Are they actually considered upgrades over the Hemp and RS2e or are they merely a slightly different sound signature?

I mentioned this earlier, but it seems like Grado competes extremely well in the $400-$1000 range, even on technical factors like detail and sound stage. But what about the pricier headphones? Can they stand up to competitors in the $1395-$2695 range or do they get outclassed by offerings from Focal, Audeze, Hifiman, and so on?


----------



## Gippy

Heyyoudvd said:


> Can they stand up to competitors in the $1395-$2695 range or do they get outclassed by offerings from Focal, Audeze, Hifiman, and so on?


There isn't actually much competition. The only headphones around the same weight are the Sennheiser HD800S, Audio-Technica X5000, and Stax SR007. I crossed off virtually every Focal/Audeze/Hifiman/ZMF because I didn't want to wear a 450+ gram monster.


----------



## joseph69

kmhaynes said:


> I could be wrong, but I honestly do not think there is a new 'X' series


You very well might be wrong.


----------



## Douger333

I have never heard a GS series Grado, but I have PS2000e's, and with my Kenzie amp by Ampsandsound they are at the top of the hill in dynamic 
phones. My friend who owns Focal Ultimate phones likes mine better!
Doug


----------



## joseph69

Douger333 said:


> My friend who owns Focal Ultimate phones likes mine better!


Focal Ultimate?
No such headphone.


----------



## qua2k

ACOC0NUT said:


> The F-cush pads are a big part of the tuning, but the driver has great technical capabilities, especially it's dynamics and impact. Even with the L-cush pads the Hemps just hit hard.
> 
> I should have a pair of near mint GH-2 on the way. I'll compare the Hemps to those with both F and L pads to see if the impact is unique to the Hemps or something all Grados do similarly well.


I am hinting that you will find the F pads do very well with the GH2 as well. I have all of the pictured pads (also had Beautiful Audio's L), and have settled on the F pad for both of my Hemp and Bushmills. Close close second being the yellows/purple S pads. Something about the F but also I feel it may work particularly well for the bass heavy models. Being farther away just ruins the bass on both of my models for me.


----------



## Douger333

Focal Utopia, sorry for my old memory...


----------



## JoeDoe

Hey fellas, I'm interested to reterminate my single-ended PS2k to 4-pin XLR. Any of you gentlemen have experience doing that? I'm an advanced beginner (lol) with a soldering iron, but the general consensus is that with Grado cables, the mod is pretty straightforward.


----------



## Luckyleo

mks100 said:


> Hi all.  Just curious if anyone has purchased a pair of Grados from Moon Audio and had them re-cabled balanced?  Does it void the warranty?  Thanks in advance.


I did just that for my Grado RS1e.  They are removable cables now so I have single ended and balanced.  To be honest, I never inquired about whether or not this modification voids the warranty.  My guess is that yes, the warranty is voided.


----------



## Luckyleo

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Thats why I mostly listen to Grateful Dead with my Hemps


Me too! lol


----------



## mks100

Luckyleo said:


> I did just that for my Grado RS1e.  They are removable cables now so I have single ended and balanced.  To be honest, I never inquired about whether or not this modification voids the warranty.  My guess is that yes, the warranty is voided.


What type of connectors did you have them modified to out of curiosity?  Wasn't sure if that was an option.


----------



## emorrison33

Heyyoudvd said:


> I’m curious, how are the technical abilities of the GS1000e/2000e/3000e and PS2000e?
> 
> Are they actually considered upgrades over the Hemp and RS2e or are they merely a slightly different sound signature?
> 
> I mentioned this earlier, but it seems like Grado competes extremely well in the $400-$1000 range, even on technical factors like detail and sound stage. But what about the pricier headphones? Can they stand up to competitors in the $1395-$2695 range or do they get outclassed by offerings from Focal, Audeze, Hifiman, and so on?


I can only speak for the GS1000e.  Are they an upgrade over the Hemp and RS2e?  Yes.  How much of an upgrade?.....incremental.  The GS1000e is definitely "airier", more space around the instruments, and the soundstage is a bit wider, little more depth, about the same in height.  Treble and mids are a little more relaxed over the Hemp and RS2e, but are still the Grado sound.  The bass is NOT an upgrade in my opinion.  There is just something missing with the bass on the GS1000e.  I only listen to acoustic, acoustic jazz and classical with them becasue rock, pop, etc. the bass just doesn't have any oomph.  But I do think the GS1000e is worth the $500+ upgrade over the other 2 headphones.


----------



## Luckyleo

Here you go.


----------



## wormsdriver

Luckyleo said:


> Here you go.


I think Moon Audio usually uses hd800 connectors because of the size I guess.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

So I managed to snag a license to DTS Sound Unbound and... oh wow. With the Hemp it is... impressive. It actually has a few Grado phones as presets, not the Hemp specifically but a surprising number.






It's... really slick. The crossfeed is DAMN good at making them feel more like speakers.


----------



## elira

JoeDoe said:


> Hey fellas, I'm interested to reterminate my single-ended PS2k to 4-pin XLR. Any of you gentlemen have experience doing that? I'm an advanced beginner (lol) with a soldering iron, but the general consensus is that with Grado cables, the mod is pretty straightforward.


I had to do that on my PS2000e because the cable was kind of defective near the 1/4 inch connector. There are two main difficulties, one is that you need to be careful when stripping the cables to avoid damaging the conductor. And the second, you need to be careful not to burn the insulation when soldering, the insulation of the conductors is very delicate.

Other than that it’s very straightforward.


----------



## Gippy

JoeDoe said:


> Hey fellas, I'm interested to reterminate my single-ended PS2k to 4-pin XLR. Any of you gentlemen have experience doing that? I'm an advanced beginner (lol) with a soldering iron, but the general consensus is that with Grado cables, the mod is pretty straightforward.



A few things that may trip you up:


For whatever reason, Grado makes the red conductor left positive and the white conductor right positive. This is _opposite _to RCA cable coloring.
The negative conductors are the same color (blue) for both sides. You'll need to either use a multimeter, or listen for a tick when probing the conductor to figure out which side it belongs to.


----------



## qua2k (May 15, 2021)

Prestige X now for sale. A little but more $ than previous e

https://4ourears.com/collections/prestige-headphones

Fourth generation Grado drivers are specifically tuned for the SR###x. This new speaker design features a more powerful magnetic circuit, a voice coil with decreased effective mass, and a reconfigured diaphragm. Reengineering these components for our 44mm drivers improve efficiency, reduces distortion, and preserves the harmonic integrity of your music.

Along with the speakers, the cables and headband have been redesigned for the SR###x. Housed in a more durable braided sheathing, the now super annealed copper 8-conductor cable reveals even more of your music with improved purity. The new calf-skin leather headband features more padding for a more comfortable experience.


----------



## Okrelayer

Another noticeable thing is that it Looks like the sr225 and 325 use the flat pads


----------



## AudioJunkie

Okrelayer said:


> Another noticeable thing is that it Looks like the sr225 and 325 use the flat pads


Can't wait to hear them! SR225 and 325 coming with flat pads is a huge change!


----------



## YtseJamer

Okrelayer said:


> Another noticeable thing is that it Looks like the sr225 and 325 use the flat pads



Interesting


----------



## carboncopy

AudioJunkie said:


> Can't wait to hear them! SR225 and 325 coming with flat pads is a huge change!


Plus the new drivers are 38Ohms. Just like the HEMP. All e modell was 32Ohms.


----------



## carboncopy

YtseJamer said:


> Interesting


Hmm...the lower models have S chusion, these have F. No L in the new series.


----------



## wormsdriver

Cool stuff, looks interesting


----------



## AWS Soul

RS1e time ,  splendid


----------



## AWS Soul (May 15, 2021)

YtseJamer said:


> Interesting


I had a hunch they where going to flat pad the X series , just had a feeling ,  oddly enough I mentioned it in conversation a few posts back.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

It’s interesting that this went up on the store before any press release went out.

Methinks someone hit a button too soon. This was probably an announcement planned for Monday but the store went ahead early.


----------



## Luckyleo

Ordered the 325x.  Let's see what's going on!  Stay tuned......


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Luckyleo said:


> Ordered the 325x.  Let's see what's going on!  Stay tuned......



Strangely, the 325x is the only one that kept the same price.

The 60x is $20 more while the other three are each $25 more than their predecessors.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

So the answer to the question "How does Grado follow up the Hemp?" is "By making all the other models just like The Hemp." 

They will probably do well.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I like how we were all positive that the Prestige line going "sold out" meant there was a new model incoming and reps were out here like NAH GUYS WE JUST HAD AN ISSUE WITH OUR SUPPLIER.


----------



## Stevko

Where to buy these outside US?
Want 325X 😊


----------



## carboncopy

The big question with the x series is the RS1x (if they update it). The new prestige series (and the HEMP) has a 44mm driver. But...do they update the 50mm too? With an F-pad? Could be very intresting.


----------



## kism

Finally excited to try my first pair of Grados! Been refreshing their website and checking classified ads for months trying to get one of their lower end models. I’m not sure how they’ll stack up against my other pairs, but I’m hoping they’ll be unique enough to hook me like they’ve done to so many others on here.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

So what are the improvements you get as you move up the line? I’m looking at the 5 new Prestige headphones and from the blurbs, here’s what I’m seeing:


*SR60x —> SR80x -* You go from $99 to $125 and I don’t see any difference whatsoever listed for that $26 price gap.

*SR80x —> SR125x -* You go from $125 to $175 and you get the 8-conductor cable for that $50 price gap.

*SR125x —> SR225x -* You go from $175 to $225 and you get F cushions, the metal grating, and 0.05db driver matching for that $50 price gap.

*SR225x —> SR325x -* You go from $225 to $295 and you get the metal housing and the calf-skin leather headband for that $70 price gap.

Did I miss anything?


These ‘x’ series headphones all look like a nice upgrade over the ‘e’ series, but I still maintain that the Prestige series doesn’t need 5 headphones. I’m not sure why both the 60 and 80 need to exist and the 125 seems like a rather expensive upgrade for no difference besides the cable. I think this lineup should be cut down to 4, possibly even 3 headphones. 

Funnily enough, the best deal of the whole bunch here seems to be the 325x, as it’s now only a $70 upgrade over the 225x, whereas the 325e was $95 more than the 225e.


----------



## trellus

Heyyoudvd said:


> Strangely, the 325x is the only one that kept the same price.
> 
> The 60x is $20 more while the other three are each $25 more than their predecessors.



Perhaps there is little difference between the build cost for the 325e with its leather headband and the 325x and its “new calf-skin leather headband [which] features more padding” which looks not too different to me honestly from the pictures, whereas the rest of the line went from a cheap, thin vinyl headband to a thicker, plusher headband that looks like it might be even slighter thicker than on the GW100, which I happen to have.

Even the 60x has this thicker headband:

_”Along with the speakers, the cables and headband have been redesigned for the SR60x. Now housed in a more durable braided sheathing, the 4-conductor cable features a super annealed copper wire for improved purity of the audio signal. The new headband features more padding for a more comfortable experience.”_


----------



## trellus

Heyyoudvd said:


> So what are the improvements you get as you move up the line? I’m looking at the 5 new Prestige headphones and from the blurbs, here’s what I’m seeing:
> 
> 
> *SR60x —> SR80x -* You go from $99 to $125 and I don’t see any difference whatsoever listed for that $26 price gap.



Yeah, great points on all the differences, you nailed them, I noticed all the others but had missed that it literally appears there is nothing different at all now between the 60x and the 80x besides the badge on the earcups 😂 .... well, I suspect the tuning might be different, perhaps?


----------



## Stevko

Heyyoudvd said:


> So what are the improvements you get as you move up the line? I’m looking at the 5 new Prestige headphones and from the blurbs, here’s what I’m seeing:
> 
> 
> *SR60x —> SR80x -* You go from $99 to $125 and I don’t see any difference whatsoever listed for that $26 price gap.
> ...


Are the drivers the same on all models?


----------



## Stevko

Heyyoudvd said:


> So what are the improvements you get as you move up the line? I’m looking at the 5 new Prestige headphones and from the blurbs, here’s what I’m seeing:
> 
> 
> *SR60x —> SR80x -* You go from $99 to $125 and I don’t see any difference whatsoever listed for that $26 price gap.
> ...


Miss anything?
Yes. 60 vs 80.
De-Stressed Driver​


----------



## trellus (May 16, 2021)

Stevko said:


> Miss anything?
> Yes. 60 vs 80.
> De-Stressed Driver​


I searched the page on the SR-80x (EDIT: on the store 4ourears) for the string “stressed” and could not find this anywhere … perhaps that is a distinctive but they don’t mention it anymore.

UPDATED: They do mention the de-stressed drivers on the gradolabs web page for the SR80x:

https://gradolabs.com/headphones/prestige-series/item/128-sr80x


----------



## paraphernalia

I got those spare. 1 original Grado leather headband and 1 Shipibo made headband. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## ACOC0NUT

Heyyoudvd said:


> So what are the improvements you get as you move up the line? I’m looking at the 5 new Prestige headphones and from the blurbs, here’s what I’m seeing:
> 
> 
> *SR60x —> SR80x -* You go from $99 to $125 and I don’t see any difference whatsoever listed for that $26 price gap.
> ...


Like someone else mentioned, the difference between the 60 and 80 used to be the 80 had a de-stressed drive  while the 60 did not. I don't know if this is still a thing but I imagine they would keep doing this with the new drivers as most of the new generation's improvements seem to be in the voice coil.

As for the rest if the line, I believe there are differences in the drivers, even between the 80 and 125. Of course this is all just Grado's word as they are only willing to say that they make changes to the driver from model to model, but never go into specifics.

They could probably get rid of the 60 and keep the 80 (or visa versa) and maybe drop the 125, but overall there isn't really any harm in having so many models since they cover all the budget price brackets and are supposed to have differences in sound and tuning, even if only subtle ones.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Guys.

Headphones aren't PC parts. Sometimes the quality difference is just "the thing is made better." Just because Grado isn't listing off quantifiable differences doesn't mean there's no difference.


----------



## vonspanky

Just order the Grado Hemp on the back of the feedback and reviews here. I'm currently using the SR325e through a Zen Dac (love that Truebass button!).
I did try the iFi Neo iDSD but was very underwhelmed with the sound through the SR325e's, especially as this is a $700 amp/Dac. I'm surprised by the positive reviews of the Neo to be honest. I am just streaming Tidal via the iMac27 USB so I do have a narrow use case I guess?


----------



## Gippy (May 16, 2021)

gradolabs.com now has the X series infopages live for the Prestige series *HERE*.

Well, I was right! The Hemp was indeed a test run of the new drivers they'd put in the X series. The L pads being phased out of _all _Prestige models is an interesting move. I'm betting that for at least the Prestige models, they're just trying to hit a sound preference that would appeal more to a wider variety of people, with more bass and less treble. The airier sound signature of the L and G pads is better appreciated by those with more discerning ears, and those who are willing to experiment more with their equipment.

Setting the price of the new SR60x the same as the old SR80e, $99, will likely end up being an economical boon for them. The SR80e had always been their best-selling model because it was at exactly the sub-$100 price point. The SR60x will sell more than the SR80x, but they get all the extra money from those who would've bought a SR60e.

It may be a long while before the premium models are upgraded. I wouldn't be surprised if some of them only get single digit sales per month. For the wooden cups, they can't just re-carve an X into the wood.



vonspanky said:


> I did try the iFi Neo iDSD but was very underwhelmed with the sound through the SR325e's, especially as this is a $700 amp/Dac. I'm surprised by the positive reviews of the Neo to be honest.



Yeah, I could've told you that was going to be a poor match. You get the iFi products for XBass and 3D, but that product has neither. The Neo iDSD output is best fed to another amp, but that kind of ruins the aesthetic. Maybe try their Signature, or even the Zen CAN at a fraction of the price.


----------



## trellus

ACOC0NUT said:


> Like someone else mentioned, the difference between the 60 and 80 used to be the 80 had a de-stressed drive  while the 60 did not. I don't know if this is still a thing but I imagine they would keep doing this with the new drivers as most of the new generation's improvements seem to be in the voice coil.
> 
> As for the rest if the line, I believe there are differences in the drivers, even between the 80 and 125. Of course this is all just Grado's word as they are only willing to say that they make changes to the driver from model to model, but never go into specifics.
> 
> They could probably get rid of the 60 and keep the 80 (or visa versa) and maybe drop the 125, but overall there isn't really any harm in having so many models since they cover all the budget price brackets and are supposed to have differences in sound and tuning, even if only subtle ones.



Yup, they did keep the de-stressed driver as a distinctive of the SR80x over the SR60x, they just failed to mention on their official store page info for the SR80x but they did notate it on the official product page for it on gradolabs.com


----------



## audiobomber (May 16, 2021)

For GH4 owners, in case you also missed this Positive Feedback rave review as I had.
https://positive-feedback.com/reviews/hardware-reviews/grado-labs-gh4-headphones/


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

trellus said:


> Yup, they did keep the de-stressed driver as a distinctive of the SR80x over the SR60x, they just failed to mention on their official store page info for the SR80x but they did notate it on the official product page for it on gradolabs.com


What does a "de-stressed" driver even mean? Should I ask my SR60e if he's feeling stressed ? Is there a Grado therapist he can go to for destressing?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Joaquin Dinero said:


> What does a "de-stressed" driver even mean? Should I ask my SR60e if he's feeling stressed ? Is there a Grado therapist he can go to for destressing?


From what I've gathered there's some kind of treatment that gets applied to the drivers to "soften" them a bit, essentially helping them sound more balanced across the volume range as opposed to having FR changes depending on how loud they're being driven. I'm also under the impression that this process can be done much more rigorously and more than once on the higher-end models and I suspect it's done by hand.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

SomeGuyDude said:


> From what I've gathered there's some kind of treatment that gets applied to the drivers to "soften" them a bit, essentially helping them sound more balanced across the volume range as opposed to having FR changes depending on how loud they're being driven. I'm also under the impression that this process can be done much more rigorously and more than once on the higher-end models and I suspect it's done by hand.


Interesting. So it's like a soak in a hot tub, but for magnets. Sounds destressing to me 😄


----------



## Gippy

Joaquin Dinero said:


> What does a "de-stressed" driver even mean? Should I ask my SR60e if he's feeling stressed ? Is there a Grado therapist he can go to for destressing?



The driver diaphragm has been treated with a special coating to reduce resonance. (Source) Presumably, the more premium models either have a different coating, or more layers applied.


----------



## vonspanky

@Gippy - do you have a link to the 'Geekria L' cushions your favour in your Hemp review, please? I'm struggling to distinguish from all the Geekria ones available!


----------



## ACOC0NUT

vonspanky said:


> @Gippy - do you have a link to the 'Geekria L' cushions your favour in your Hemp review, please? I'm struggling to distinguish from all the Geekria ones available!


I believe these are the ones (correct me if I'm wrong).

If these are the ones he recommended, I have to say that I REALLY hated these on both the Hemps and SR80e. They are just harsh grainy treble murder imo. Real Grado L-cush pads are a similar kind of sound but miles better. 

I prefer these (Geekria LL) for the Hemps. They retain most of the lower mids and bass of the F-cush pads but adds some treble and don't at all sound as harsh or grainy as the Geekria L. I still prefer the stock F-cush pads on the Hemps, but the Geekria LL are the next best for sound imo and have better comfort.


----------



## vonspanky

ACOC0NUT said:


> I believe these are the ones (correct me if I'm wrong).
> 
> If these are the ones he recommended, I have to say that I REALLY hated these on both the Hemps and SR80e. They are just harsh grainy treble murder imo. Real Grado L-cush pads are a similar kind of sound but miles better.
> 
> I prefer these (Geekria LL) for the Hemps. They retain most of the lower mids and bass of the F-cush pads but adds some treble and don't at all sound as harsh or grainy as the Geekria L. I still prefer the stock F-cush pads on the Hemps, but the Geekria LL are the next best for sound imo and have better comfort.



Thank you 
They are cheap enough that I will probably order both and do my own Pepsi Challenge .


----------



## Heyyoudvd

I see that Bay Bloor Radio just added the new ‘x’ series to their site, if any Canadians here are interested.

We’re getting kind of screwed with the exchange rate, though. The current rate is 1.21 to 1, yet most of these headphones have a premium of around 40-44% over the US price.


----------



## Gippy

Heyyoudvd said:


> I see that Bay Bloor Radio just added the new ‘x’ series to their site ... We’re getting kind of screwed with the exchange rate ... these headphones have a premium of around 40-44% over the US price.



I don't care. Here's why:

BBR is a family run business, and leasing a brick-and-mortar shop in Toronto isn't cheap. It's nice to speak to actual people.
Planet of Sound shut down because of the pandemic, as they weren't as established as BBR
I was fortunate enough to still have a job during the pandemic, so I'm not going to save a few bucks to make Jeff Bezos richer
If your headphone needs servicing during the warranty period, you can give them to BBR and they'll take care of you. This is much, much faster and cheaper than shipping it to the authorized dealer in Canada, because Canada Post is more expensive than USPS.
BBR routinely runs sales like $100 old headphone trade-in. Back in 2012, they had a one-day flash sale of the SR60i for $66 to celebrate their birthday.

I bought two $150 cables last October. Why? To support the people making them because they were both handmade. Eventually, when I upgrade my current TV to an big bad OLED, I am fairly certain I will buy it from BBR instead of Best Buy. (Best Buy doesn't typically showcase the best models anyway.) BBR will not win a price war with competitors; it must focus on quality service and convenience.


----------



## iFi audio

Gippy said:


> BBR is a family run business, and leasing a brick-and-mortar shop in Toronto isn't cheap. It's nice to speak to actual people.



It ain't cheap, that's true. And BBR's crew are lovely people to talk to


----------



## emorrison33

Just bought the SR325X through Amazon.  Scheduled to arrive on Wednesday. Will post impressions later this week.  I'm excited!


----------



## Stevko

emorrison33 said:


> Just bought the SR325X through Amazon.  Scheduled to arrive on Wednesday. Will post impressions later this week.  I'm excited!


Usa Amazon?


----------



## emorrison33

Stevko said:


> Usa Amazon?


Correct!  It said 8 left when I ordered them about 2 hours ago.
https://www.amazon.com/GRADO-SR325x...1&keywords=grado+sr325&qid=1621268325&sr=8-13


----------



## wormsdriver

emorrison33 said:


> Just bought the SR325X through Amazon.  Scheduled to arrive on Wednesday. Will post impressions later this week.  I'm excited!


Congrats man, looking forward to it. Will you be comparing it to other Grados?


----------



## emorrison33

wormsdriver said:


> Congrats man, looking forward to it. Will you be comparing it to other Grados?


That's my plan.  I have the Hemp (of course), RS2e and the GS1000e.


----------



## wormsdriver

Awesome! Bet many people want to know how they compare to the Hemps and Rs2e also👍


----------



## Gippy

I understand why people buy off Amazon. It's insurance if you think you might hate and return the headphones, or if you get a defective product, as Amazon can undercut 4OE with return shipping.

But Amazon takes a cut of the sale. If you want to support the Grado family and ensure they get all of your money, just buy off 4ourears.com if you can (USA residents only).


----------



## elira

I’m curious about the new cable. I hope it’s not as horrible as the HF3 one.


----------



## Stevko

emorrison33 said:


> Correct!  It said 8 left when I ordered them about 2 hours ago.
> https://www.amazon.com/GRADO-SR325x...1&keywords=grado+sr325&qid=1621268325&sr=8-13


Sold by 4ourears.dont ship outside us


Gippy said:


> I understand why people buy off Amazon. It's insurance if you think you might hate and return the headphones, or if you get a defective product, as Amazon can undercut 4OE with return shipping.
> 
> But Amazon takes a cut of the sale. If you want to support the Grado family and ensure they get all of your money, just buy off 4ourears.com if you can (USA residents only).


They don’t ship outside US. For us outside US Amazon is the only option.
Considering to upgrade to X.
Already have too much gear.
Think I must sell my mmx and 225 first.


----------



## Beagle

AudioJunkie said:


> Can't wait to hear them! SR225 and 325 coming with flat pads is a huge change!


LOL. That's they way they started back in the 90's.


----------



## emorrison33

Gippy said:


> I understand why people buy off Amazon. It's insurance if you think you might hate and return the headphones, or if you get a defective product, as Amazon can undercut 4OE with return shipping.
> 
> But Amazon takes a cut of the sale. If you want to support the Grado family and ensure they get all of your money, just buy off 4ourears.com if you can (USA residents only).


4ourears doesn't take my Amazon Credit Card.  It was an impulse buy.  But I agree with you.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Also I get Amazon gift cards through work so that sends me that way a lot lol.


----------



## Posam

Does anyone know how to get their hands on these "new" pads and if they are any different than the ones from TTVJ for years now? I've failed to spot them on the Grado website along the other pads.


----------



## wormsdriver

Posam said:


> Does anyone know how to get their hands on these "new" pads and if they are any different than the ones from TTVJ for years now? I've failed to spot them on the Grado website along the other pads.


I had emailed 4ourears in March and Rich Grado told me "they are not available yet but will be soon".
Maybe now that the x series is out they should be available soon? Maybe send them an email


----------



## Dana Reed

I’ve been hunting around a bit, but can’t find the relative cable lengths on the new x series.  In the past I thought the 60e was shorter than the 80e, but would like to know for the new ones.  I have the 325e and 2000e, and would like a pair with the shortest and lightest cable for walking around usage.  If the 60 and 80 are the same, I’d get the 80, but if the 60 is shorter, I’d go for that.


----------



## trellus

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Have you tried stretching out the headband ? It helps a lot to reduce the clamping pressure which in turn increases the comfort factor.
> 
> Just pull the cups away from each other, as far as they'll go until you feel resistance, hold that spot for a few seconds, then let them settle back in place.
> 
> It should feel like the pads are barely touching your ears when they're on your head.


I haven‘t, partially because I like a snug fit as that secures them to my head — the HD 600 fit snugly and securely without hurting my ears. 😅


----------



## Dana Reed

trellus said:


> I haven‘t, partially because I like a snug fit as that secures them to my head — the HD 600 fit snugly and securely without hurting my ears. 😅


Just get the G pads.  I can wear the GS2000e all day


----------



## Heyyoudvd

I’ve gotta say, I love my AirPods Max. They’re my most used audiophile headphones because they’re comfortable, they’re built well, and they have incredible versatility, allowing me to walk around my apartment with them on for hours, with no wires tethering me down. And they sound very good.

But then I come back to my desk, throw on my Hemp, and think to myself, man, I’ve missed these.

There is something just so inviting and smooth and beautiful about how the Hemp sound. Vocals and string instruments and even podcast voices all just sound magical in a way that even my beloved AirPods Max just can’t match.


----------



## Stevko

new 325X. are they black or silver?


----------



## whirlwind

The cables on the new Prestige series look interesting.


----------



## fractus2

Stevko said:


> new 325X. are they black or silver?


----------



## Stevko

fractus2 said:


>


sure?

https://gradolabs.com/headphones/prestige-series/item/131-sr325x


----------



## johanchandy (May 18, 2021)

Stevko said:


> sure?
> 
> https://gradolabs.com/headphones/prestige-series/item/131-sr325x


That could just be the lighting in the shots, it does seem to be silver. That being said a gun metal sr325x would look badass


----------



## JaquesGelee

Stevko said:


> new 325X. are they black or silver?


They are both or which part do you mean? 😅


----------



## Stevko

the cups


----------



## JaquesGelee

Stevko said:


> the cups


same as 325e imo, powder coated metal/ silver color with black rings.


----------



## Stevko

Sold my 225 and now I have order 325X from amazon


----------



## emorrison33

Stevko said:


> sure?
> 
> https://gradolabs.com/headphones/prestige-series/item/131-sr325x


At the bottom of the web page it has:  
"Due to limitations from the global pandemic, some photos on this page may not yet show the new cables and headband that the headphones ship with."


----------



## Dynamo5561

Hey there!

I was curious about the Grado sound for a long while. I got the opportunity to get a Grado Hemp today. I also have the big Geekria earpads. In general, I like the sound presentation of the Grados. It is really enjoyable. But I find the technicalities a little poor. Especially the artificially eleveted highs to pretend resolution / details. So I am wondering what a Grado model with similar bass response and better technicalities would be a step up? There are so many Grado models, I already tried to figure it out by myself but it seeems impossible  Thanks in advance!


----------



## G0rt

Just because, not that I need another can or anything, have an SR325x arriving tomorrow.

Very curious.


----------



## Stevko

G0rt said:


> Just because, not that I need another can or anything, have an SR325x arriving tomorrow.
> 
> Very curious.


Me too..

Mine will arrive in june...


----------



## elira

Dynamo5561 said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I was curious about the Grado sound for a long while. I got the opportunity to get a Grado Hemp today. I also have the big Geekria earpads. In general, I like the sound presentation of the Grados. It is really enjoyable. But I find the technicalities a little poor. Especially the artificially eleveted highs to pretend resolution / details. So I am wondering what a Grado model with similar bass response and better technicalities would be a step up? There are so many Grado models, I already tried to figure it out by myself but it seeems impossible  Thanks in advance!


PS2000e have a similar sound signature but way more refined and also way more expensive.


----------



## carboncopy

elira said:


> PS2000e have a similar sound signature but way more refined and also way more expensive.


For my ears…definitely not. The HEMP has waaay more bass and punch. I sent back the PS2000e and yes, it was very well driven.


----------



## AWS Soul (May 18, 2021)

carboncopy said:


> The big question with the x series is the RS1x (if they update it). The new prestige series (and the HEMP) has a 44mm driver. But...do they update the 50mm too? With an F-pad? Could be very intresting.


My ttvj deluxe flats fit my RS1e just fine , but it sure as heck changes the sound signature.
I won't be buying any of the X series or selling my E series,  I already have 5 Grados &  my RS1e with taped bowls & EQ is simply outstanding , i'm more than content with what Grado has brought into my life .
I'm on the other hand really looking forward to the 325X reviews though ,  hurry up !!!!


----------



## AWS Soul (May 18, 2021)

deleted


----------



## elira

carboncopy said:


> For my ears…definitely not. The HEMP has waaay more bass and punch. I sent back the PS2000e and yes, it was very well driven.


Yes, the hemp have way more impact on the bass, and are overall more aggressive and unrefined. The PS2000e have less impact but are more refined. I like the hemps because they look better, are lightweight and more forgiving. The PS2000e are better in sound quality, but it’s surprisingly hard to find a good amp for them. Hemps sound good out of almost anything.

But I feel like they sound similar, at least to me. I use both of them regularly depending on my mood.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

elira said:


> Yes, the hemp have way more impact on the bass, and are overall more aggressive and unrefined. The PS2000e have less impact but are more refined. I like the hemps because they look better, are lightweight and more forgiving. The PS2000e are better in sound quality, but it’s surprisingly hard to find a good amp for them. Hemps sound good out of almost anything.
> 
> But I feel like they sound similar, at least to me. I use both of them regularly depending on my mood.


I like the use of "unrefined" here, like they're some sloppy product that only the plebeians enjoy while the upper-class sit with their brandy snifters listening to the PS2000. It's a nice thinly-veiled insult to the above poster who mentioned they returned theirs.


----------



## Dynamo5561

I agree that the hemps are really aggressive or forward and somehow unrefined. But I think the aggressiveness makes them enjoyable. But I must say after 3-4 hours listening they are really fatuiging. This applies to the sound and to the earpads (I have the Geekria, but I find the stock ones more comfortable!). I can see why people like them, but I really would like to have a version that has more technicalities and a tad less aggressiveness. As they are very aggressive they allow to listen on very low volume which I like. Unfortunately there are so many Grado models and it is pretty hard for me to find a dealer where I can listen to them. Especially from what I have understood is that the Hemps are not like other Grados regarding the bass quantity which is also important for me.


----------



## Beagle

wormsdriver said:


> I had emailed 4ourears in March and Rich Grado told me "they are not available yet but will be soon".
> Maybe now that the x series is out they should be available soon? Maybe send them an email


Who is Rich Grado? I know of John, Jonathan and Matthew but not Rich. Or is he the "silent partner" who got wealthy?


----------



## Beagle

elira said:


> Yes, the hemp have way more impact on the bass, and are overall more aggressive and unrefined. The PS2000e have less impact but are more refined. I like the hemps because they look better, are lightweight and more forgiving. *The PS2000e are better in sound quality, but it’s surprisingly hard to find a good amp for them. Hemps sound good out of almost anything.*
> 
> But I feel like they sound similar, at least to me. I use both of them regularly depending on my mood.


Odd, since they probably have the same driver and impedance.


----------



## elira

Beagle said:


> Odd, since they probably have the same driver and impedance.


They definitely have different drivers. The driver on the PS2000e is bigger and it's 32 ohm while the Hemps have a 38 ohm driver.


----------



## AWS Soul

I wonder , if you was now to send off your Grados for official repair , would they get updated with the new X protocols & Hardware ?


----------



## elira

Beagle said:


> Who is Rich Grado? I know of John, Jonathan and Matthew but not Rich. Or is he the "silent partner" who got wealthy?


https://www.linkedin.com/in/richgrado apparently "Director of Business Development" at Grado Labs.


----------



## Gippy

I suppose the most important review would be the SR60x vs SR80e, as it's a direct price comparison and the one that will matter to the most people. Is anyone doing a comparison between the two?


----------



## wormsdriver

Beagle said:


> Who is Rich Grado? I know of John, Jonathan and Matthew but not Rich. Or is he the "silent partner" who got wealthy?


John Grado's brother and best friend 😁
He runs, or I think he is actually the owner of 4ourears the official Grado store.


----------



## Stevko

They says 4gen driver!
Which are useing the same driver?
SRXXX
SRXXXi
SRXXXis
SRXXXe
New X
They have 5 generations?


----------



## OM hawk (May 18, 2021)

Grado cables are great at eliminating microphonics, but horrendous with the twisting themselves into a knot on your upper chest area. I'm listening to my RS1e now, and with the right source it sounds amazing, but let's be real y'all: we all hate that twisty Y connector part of the cable. We despise it. 

The SR80i was my first ever audiophile experience, and I loved it besides that evil twisty knotty Y connector from hell (that was part of why I sold it, and my friend who I sold it to has told me "yeah, that thing is way too twisty"). The fact that Grado says they've finally fixed that problem got me instantly hyped, and I ordered the SR80x immediately. I don't care about the headband, that's whatever, it looks fine. I do look forward to hearing how the sound has improved two versions past my old SR80i, and especially since these days I have waaaay more expensive stuff to plug it into! I hope it's as fun and versatile as the i version was.

Also, this is just stating the obvious, but X is the coolest letter you could possibly name a series, props to Grado for that.


----------



## OM hawk (May 18, 2021)

AWS Soul said:


> My ttvj deluxe flats fit my RS1e just fine , but it sure as heck changes the sound signature.


Hey, I have an RS1e, and I'm thinking about switching pads. Do you know of any pads that will tame the treble a bit, or improve soundstaging?

Edit: besides the Grado G-cush, I mean. I'm definitely going to try those ones for the increase in soundstage size.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Beagle said:


> Who is Rich Grado? I know of John, Jonathan and Matthew but not Rich. Or is he the "silent partner" who got wealthy?



Rich is John's brother. Really nice guy. He runs the 4ourears.com site as well.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Well...with the summer upon us, I'm just not listening much as I used to in our old home...so I am selling my beloved PS2000e here:

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/grado-ps2000e-flagship-headphones.4756/

These are the best John Grado headphones to date and I'd love them to go to a home that will give them the attention they demand!

Please PM me if you're interested. Thanks!


----------



## elira

MacedonianHero said:


> Well...with the summer upon us, I'm just not listening much as I used to in our old home...so I am selling my beloved PS2000e here:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/grado-ps2000e-flagship-headphones.4756/
> 
> ...


What headphones do you use?


----------



## MacedonianHero

elira said:


> What headphones do you use?



Real SR1a, Abyss Phi TC, Hifiman Susvara, Focal Utopia and Audeze LCD-4z....I think that's plenty to hold me.


----------



## zazex

Beagle said:


> Who is Rich Grado? I know of John, Jonathan and Matthew but not Rich. Or is he the "silent partner" who got wealthy?



"Experience​





President​Grado & Associates​Jan 2016 - Present5 years 5 months
Greater New York City Area
Simply put, I use my years of diverse business experience to work with clients to accomplish their goals and achieve their dreams. Whether it’s strategizing to find new sales opportunities, developing and managing a marketing campaign, production of your printing needs, or something else, we will find solutions to your challenges.



Director of Business Development​Grado Labs​1978 - Present43 years
Brooklyn, New York

















President/CEO​Creative Media Online​Feb 1990 - Dec 201727 years 11 months
I am responsible for all aspects of production, developement, and management of Creative Media. We offer printing, design, marketing consultation, and direct mail. We produce our product in house, giving us greater control of quality and turn around."


*https://www.crunchbase.com/person/rich-grado*


______________________________________________________________________________________________________



Experience​
​
President​Grado & Associates​Jan 2016 - Present5 years 5 months
Greater New York City Area
Simply put, I use my years of diverse business experience to work with clients to accomplish their goals and achieve their dreams. Whether it’s strategizing to find new sales opportunities, developing and managing a marketing campaign, production of your printing needs, or something else, we will find solutions to your challenges.



Director of Business Development​Grado Labs​1978 - Present43 years
Brooklyn, New York



President/CEO​Creative Media Online​Feb 1990 - Dec 201727 years 11 months
I am responsible for all aspects of production, developement, and management of Creative Media. We offer printing, design, marketing consultation, and direct mail. We produce our product in house, giving us greater control of quality and turn around.  I believe that being part of, and supporting the business and non-profit community in which we work is not an option, but an obligation.

*https://www.linkedin.com/in/richgrado*
_
________________________________________________________________________________________________





______


----------



## zazex

I'll be ordering the 325x tonight, assuming there are any around for purchasr.

Looking forward to hearing what those smart folks have cooked up this time.


----------



## Gippy

Seems like everyone's ordering the SR325x. I'm more interested in the SR60x and SR225x models, so hopefully someone can report on those.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I honestly think that gets into the above issue about why there are five models. There's no need for it. I believe three is plenty. A budget line, a good midrange, and then your flagship (of that model line). Just get rid of the 60 and either the 125 or 225, drop the price on the 80 and adjust the middle one accordingly. It's really strange.

The only thing I can think is that the differences between them are such that it's not a massive struggle to work with them all, like it's all in just how the same base product is either treated or assembled, and no distinct parts are required.


----------



## Gippy

The reason why the SR225i/e was recommended for a long time, and that's because it was tuned less bright and weighed significantly less than the SR325is/e. It also stood at a clean $200, while the SR325is/e was $300. The SR225i/e also gave you a real taste of the more "premium" Grado sound with its L pads. Sure, the SR60i/e with L pads could somewhat mimic that feeling but the SR225i/e was tuned to not lose as much bass impact with the L pads when compared against the SR60i/e.

Now that the SR225x is $220 and has F pads, I'm not sure people will bite on it as much.


----------



## zazex (May 19, 2021)

zazex said:


> I'll be ordering the 325x tonight, assuming there are any around for purchasr.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing what those smart folks have cooked up this time.



Well it took quite some hunting around to find a dealer who actually had stock available.
That was Moon Audio.

All my usual go-to merchants (B&H - whom I especially like because it's a short
drive for me and I can just go and pick them up - been a customer of theirs
for a long time), Audio 46, 4yourears, amazon, eBay - no stock at all.

Just mentioning as a time-saver in case anyone here wants to buy them.

Will post my impressions within a day or two after they arrive.


----------



## wormsdriver

emorrison33 said:


> At the bottom of the web page it has:
> "Due to limitations from the global pandemic, some photos on this page may not yet show the new cables and headband that the headphones ship with."


The picture on that website that first leaked the new sr325x pictured and showed a split headband so I wonder if the first batches will get a different headband then later batches, assuming they do go with that new split headband design.


----------



## wormsdriver

Stevko said:


> They says 4gen driver!
> Which are useing the same driver?
> SRXXX
> SRXXXi
> ...


I don't think the "i" and "is" were considered different series, it was just a tweak to the sr325 within the same i series as far as I remember.


----------



## Stevko (May 19, 2021)

ordered 325x on amazon yesterday. but now i see there is no warranty outside US. Mmmmm


----------



## kmhaynes

OM hawk said:


> Hey, I have an RS1e, and I'm thinking about switching pads. Do you know of any pads that will tame the treble a bit, or improve soundstaging?
> 
> Edit: besides the Grado G-cush, I mean. I'm definitely going to try those ones for the increase in soundstage size.


To me, the closer you move the drivers to your ears (ala the new "F" flat pad) will increase the shouty treble of Grados, and vice versa as you move the drivers away from ears.  
I have plastic covered spacers around my RS2e mahogany cups with Geekria L pads sitting on them, and that gives me a lush open sound and tames the treble (although the whole 'e' series is a bit more tamed than prior versions, IMO).  I also have the Geekria G pads (largest size) but with the spacers, they remove me from the music just a bit too much, except for when I listen to live jazz club music or some EDM that is really trippy and atmospheric.

BTW, seriously considering a move up to the RS1e.  I love the 2e, and would want to compare them, but used are hard to find right now, and can't afford the price diff at the moment.


----------



## wormsdriver

Actually I think the flat pads have always decrease the treble while bumping up the bass a bit iirc


----------



## IvanDrago

Stevko said:


> ordered 325x on amazon yesterday. but now i see there is no warranty outside US. Mmmmm


would you like to post the link please?


----------



## Stevko (May 19, 2021)

it is not a link. Grado told me by email.
please be advised that if you purchase from Amazon and it is not from a dealer in Europe, you could be in for issues should you need service
we do not have an international warranty


----------



## JaquesGelee (May 19, 2021)

IvanDrago said:


> would you like to post the link please?


4OurEars directly or via amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/-/de/dp/B091GHBJZ1/ref=sr_1_1?__mk_de_DE=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&dchild=1&keywords=Grado+SR325x&qid=1621415002&refresh=1&sr=8-1

Depending on your country, wait until seller have it in stock...


----------



## SomeGuyDude

wormsdriver said:


> Actually I think the flat pads have always decrease the treble while bumping up the bass a bit iirc


Having tested myriad pads on the Hemp, 225e, and 80e, I agree. The big bowls made the Hemp much less warm and thumpy. 

On closed back headphones it's a bit of a different situation, because it creates a larger sealed chamber which will allow the bass to expand a bit (think of it like building a speaker box). With something like a Grado where they're not only open back but the pads are porous, all it does is move the driver away.


----------



## funkymartyn

Any love here for the  Gs 1000i ....Much difference than a  Rs2e.


----------



## vonspanky

Well, the Grado Hemps and L cup pads arrived and I'm very very happy with the sound. I'll save you all from the usual audiophile adjectives and just say the reviews are correct. Other than looking like Princess Leia with them on as the pads are huge (the sacrifices we Grado fans have to make!), they are very light and comfortable.
Thanks all.


----------



## emorrison33

wormsdriver said:


> The picture on that website that first leaked the new sr325x pictured and showed a split headband so I wonder if the first batches will get a different headband then later batches, assuming they do go with that new split headband design.


I'll find out soon.  Amazon is "supposed" to deliver them to me today.  I'll post a quick pic once I get them.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

vonspanky said:


> Well, the Grado Hemps and L cup pads arrived and I'm very very happy with the sound. I'll save you all from the usual audiophile adjectives and just say the reviews are correct. Other than looking like Princess Leia with them on as the pads are huge (the sacrifices we Grado fans have to make!), they are very light and comfortable.
> Thanks all.


That's the wildest part about the pads on Grado, IMO. Personally I tried that combo out and did not like it even slightly, but obviously others think it's great. I think that's awesome, being able to tailor things to your preferences.


----------



## Stevko

emorrison33 said:


> I'll find out soon.  Amazon is "supposed" to deliver them to me today.  I'll post a quick pic once I get them.


Ordered yesterday. Not sent yet


----------



## ruthieandjohn

funkymartyn said:


> Any love here for the  Gs 1000i ....Much difference than a  Rs2e.


One of my 3 or so favorite Grados from my collection of over 2 dozen (really like the RS2e as well!).


----------



## emorrison33

Grado 325X just arrived!  Stiching on top is grey, like on the bottom of the headband.




Picture of the y/yolk



Now it's time to listen!


----------



## paraphernalia

emorrison33 said:


> Grado 325X just arrived!  Stiching on top is grey, like on the bottom of the headband.
> 
> Picture of the y/yolk
> 
> Now it's time to listen!



Do you think the thread around the cables will get dirty with time?


----------



## emorrison33

paraphernalia said:


> Do you think the thread around the cables will get dirty with time?


It's black and dark gray, so no I don't think it will show dirt, unless it's a bright color, like lint from clothes getting stuck in the braiding.


----------



## emorrison33 (May 19, 2021)

emorrison33 said:


> Grado 325X just arrived!  Stiching on top is grey, like on the bottom of the headband.
> 
> Picture of the y/yolk
> 
> Now it's time to listen!


So unboxing impressions.  The new cable is nice, but still has some rigidity (is that a word?) like the old Grado cables.  I think the gimbles slide up and down better...smoother. The headband is exactly like the Hemp headband, although reading on the Grado website, you are now supposed to be able to bend it out (different metal I think) to make the clamping force less.  Of course that was always a recomendation from people here on Head-Fi, but now it's not a "mod" LOL The pads are the flat pads, like the Hemp, but I think it's a tiny bit deeper/thicker, and I think the material is slightly softer.  I can't verify the depth, since the Hemps are at home currently, and I'm in the office.  But they do feel slightly softer.  As for the sound, I won't really comment until next week, when I've had a chance to listen and break them in a little.  But, strictly my opinion....yea, they went towards the tuning of the Hemp.  These things have some bass! (as in more than RS2e, GS1000e, and the Hemp) But the treble is pulled back, along with the mids......kind of distant sounding...not as forward as the typical Grado sound.  But high treble sounds (sorry I don't know the correct frequency or terminology) like say a triangle, are forward in the mix.  Anyway, take what little I said about the sound with a grain of salt, it's only been 20 minutes!


----------



## wormsdriver

Congrats! Yeah, Grados do take some time to break in


----------



## OM hawk

kmhaynes said:


> To me, the closer you move the drivers to your ears (ala the new "F" flat pad) will increase the shouty treble of Grados, and vice versa as you move the drivers away from ears.
> I have plastic covered spacers around my RS2e mahogany cups with Geekria L pads sitting on them, and that gives me a lush open sound and tames the treble (although the whole 'e' series is a bit more tamed than prior versions, IMO).  I also have the Geekria G pads (largest size) but with the spacers, they remove me from the music just a bit too much, except for when I listen to live jazz club music or some EDM that is really trippy and atmospheric.
> 
> BTW, seriously considering a move up to the RS1e.  I love the 2e, and would want to compare them, but used are hard to find right now, and can't afford the price diff at the moment.



Hmm... have you tried the Grado G cush, and if so, can you describe the difference between those and the Geekria pads?

The RS1e is very picky about what I plug it into. It honestly sounds wonky and bad to me when using either my Chord Hugo 2 or Dragonfly Cobalt, and I now use it exclusively with a tiny cheap DAP, a Hidizs AP80, because it smoothes the treble, increases bass up to a reasonable level(nothing crazy), and generally complements the sound signature, giving a nice wide soundstage. I might just not be the biggest fan of the high end Grado sound, as it seems worlds apart from the SR80i that I used to greatly enjoy. It may be that the AP80 is un-gradofying my RS1e, and that's why I like it. But I have read some Grado fans saying that the RS1e's tuning is weird and wonky, so I'm not sure what exactly is happening.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

emorrison33 said:


> So unboxing impressions.  The new cable is nice, but still has some rigidity (is that a word?) like the old Grado cables.  I think the gimbles slide up and down better...smoother. The headband is exactly like the Hemp headband, although reading on the Grado website, you are now supposed to be able to bend it out (different metal I think) to make the clamping force less.  Of course that was always a recomendation from people here on Head-Fi, but now it's not a "mod" LOL The pads are the flat pads, like the Hemp, but I think it's a tiny bit deeper/thicker, and I think the material is slightly softer.  I can't verify the depth, since the Hemps are at home currently, and I'm in the office.  But they do feel slightly softer.  As for the sound, I won't really comment until next week, when I've had a chance to listen and break them in a little.  But, strictly my opinion....yea, they went towards the tuning of the Hemp.  These things have some bass! (as in more than RS2e, GS1000e, and the Hemp) But the treble is pulled back, along with the mids......kind of distant sounding...not as forward as the typical Grado sound.  But high treble sounds (sorry I don't know the correct frequency or terminology) like say a triangle, are forward in the mix.  Anyway, take what little I said about the sound with a grain of salt, it's only been 20 minutes!



I’m curious, does the new cable exhibit microphonics?

Braided cables often do, where if you rustle the cable, the scratchy sound transfers all the way up the cable and can be heard in the headphones.


----------



## emorrison33

Heyyoudvd said:


> I’m curious, does the new cable exhibit microphonics?
> 
> Braided cables often do, where if you rustle the cable, the scratchy sound transfers all the way up the cable and can be heard in the headphones.


None so far!  And I move around alot at my desk....have an L shaped setup.  One side where my 'puter is and the other for working on laptops/desktops.  It's a pretty thick cable still.  I think it bends less than the old rubber/plastic coated cable.  Maybe they put the braiding over the old coating?


----------



## Gippy

emorrison33 said:


> Grado 325X just arrived!



I hope it's just the camera that's making the SR325x look like that, because it looks like ugly grey PVC piping instead of a shiny metal.



kmhaynes said:


> BTW, seriously considering a move up to the RS1e.  I love the 2e, and would want to compare them, but used are hard to find right now, and can't afford the price diff at the moment.



Watch out if you're considering this. When moving up from the RS2i to the RS1i, it was generally considered that the RS1i was the "big brother" and provided a more spacious sound due to its bigger wooden cup. But RS2e to RS1e is different. That's because the RS1e uses Grado's 50mm driver, which is tuned differently. The standard 44mm drivers have a midbass hump around 90hz. The 50mm drivers move it to 150hz. This causes the sound to be warmer, but some people dislike this and think the warmth encroaches too much into the mids, thus reducing clarity. The 50mm drivers were also supposed to be tuned for the large GS/PS cups with G pads, so putting them in the RS1e with L pads makes for a weird tuning.


----------



## emorrison33

> I hope it's just the camera that's making the SR325x look like that, because it looks like ugly grey PVC piping instead of a shiny metal.


Naaa, that's just the photo.  It's a nice grey shiny metal.


----------



## Stevko

Sold my E. Hope its worth upgrading to X


----------



## AWS Soul

OM hawk said:


> Hey, I have an RS1e, and I'm thinking about switching pads. Do you know of any pads that will tame the treble a bit, or improve soundstaging?
> 
> Edit: besides the Grado G-cush, I mean. I'm definitely going to try those ones for the increase in soundstage size.


The TTVJ flats will tame the treble slightly ,  regarding the soundstage that isn't something I really focus on in my sound , so maybe someone who is more knowledgeable here on Head-fi can help you with that my RS1e friend    .


----------



## Stevko

Do amazon always wait 3 days before they ship?


----------



## emorrison33

Stevko said:


> Do amazon always wait 3 days before they ship?


With Prime shipping, it's typically 2 days.  Sometimes it gets delayed.  But I ordered on Monday, and they were out of stock Tuesday morning, iirc. The bottom of your shipping page says May 28th to June 7th though....probably guesstimating when they will have stock again?  You are in the US?


----------



## Stevko

Cheapest shipping. Outside US
Was 4 in stock


----------



## Beagle

OM hawk said:


> Grado cables are great at eliminating microphonics, but horrendous with the twisting themselves into a knot on your upper chest area. I'm listening to my RS1e now, and with the right source it sounds amazing, but let's be real y'all: we all hate that twisty Y connector part of the cable. We despise it.
> 
> The SR80i was my first ever audiophile experience, and I loved it besides that evil twisty knotty Y connector from hell (that was part of why I sold it, and my friend who I sold it to has told me "yeah, that thing is way too twisty"). The fact that Grado says they've finally fixed that problem got me instantly hyped, and I ordered the SR80x immediately. I don't care about the headband, that's whatever, it looks fine. I do look forward to hearing how the sound has improved two versions past my old SR80i, and especially since these days I have waaaay more expensive stuff to plug it into! I hope it's as fun and versatile as the i version was.
> 
> Also, this is just stating the obvious, but X is the coolest letter you could possibly name a series, props to Grado for that.


Agree. I hate the current thick cables. Loves the thinner flexible ones from 10 years ago and back.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Beagle said:


> Agree. I hate the current thick cables. Loves the thinner flexible ones from 10 years ago and back.


But bigger is more betterer!!!

I really like the cable on my SR60i, soft and flexible, not to thick or heavy.  I wish it had a 6.35mm jack as standard, and wish the cups couldn't infinitely spin.

I don't understand why they didn't move to detachable cables.  It's like they heard people wanted detachable cables, and concluded people wanted a fancier cable.  No, I want the ability to have a small 1m cable for portable use, and a nice long flexible cable for home use.  Other people want their own.  I guess they're saving something to add for the z line in 4 yrs.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

The thick cable also has the hilarious issue of just being this big monstrosity that flops all over the place whenever you're listening at a desk where the connection is fairly close. Mine keeps looping around the armrest on my chair and getting tugged around whenever I move.


----------



## wormsdriver

emorrison33 said:


> Grado 325X just arrived!  Stiching on top is grey, like on the bottom of the headband.
> 
> Picture of the y/yolk
> 
> Now it's time to listen!


Man I don't know about those new sleeved cables, just by looking at it I think I'd prefer the old rubber ones. Lol 
They look like they might be a bit stiff and microphonic 🙄


----------



## BobG55

Big or small cable, what I love is the sound of my GS1000i & GS3000e.  When I’m listening w/ them I don’t think about their respective cable.


----------



## choombak

SomeGuyDude said:


> The thick cable also has the hilarious issue of just being this big monstrosity that flops all over the place whenever you're listening at a desk where the connection is fairly close. Mine keeps looping around the armrest on my chair and getting tugged around whenever I move.


Hell yeah! Exactly what happens with me too... to a point it gets frustrating sometimes. But I cannot bear to listen to any other headphone brand, just love the Grado sound.


----------



## ESL-1 (May 19, 2021)

tameral said:


> About to do a shootout of the SR-80e with the stock and L pads vs the Hemp.  Interested to see if it is mostly the 'flat' pads which send the Hemp across the line


The Hemp was designed around the original flat pad after some experiments prior with flats on several models.    Right now I have been using the flats on my RS1e & PS500e and liking them.   Of course my vintage RS1 came with flats and I always kept them that way.
That said, there is a lot more than just the pads that make the Hemp so good, especially for the price.

Enjoy,


----------



## waveinterference

Running this comparison (my workhorse SR-325e and my fresh-out-of-the-box SR-225x) right now! Nothing like a new Grado day, is there?

I’m sure I’ll get laughed out of the forum for not doing a side-by-side comparison of an old and new 325, but I wanted to add a different model to my Grado lineup.


----------



## ESL-1

choombak said:


> Hell yeah! Exactly what happens with me too... to a point it gets frustrating sometimes. But I cannot bear to listen to any other headphone brand, just love the Grado sound.


I find even the Grado thick wire is a lot less a hassle or in your way than the Focal Clear (swear it was alive so I replaced it with a much better Wireworld Platinum Eclipse). Now it also sounds significantly better too.  

I never really found any of the Grado cables I have cause me any hassle.  One note, since Grado earcups can rotate 360 degrees you should on occasion check to make sure they haven’t kinked up due to that.


----------



## zazex

Stevko said:


> ordered 325x on amazon yesterday. but now i see there is no warranty outside US. Mmmmm



After looking around a bit, I see that Grado's Registration and Warranty page states that its warranty
covers only products bought from its Authorized Dealers.

https://gradolabs.com/warranty

Then, clicking on the link provided, Amazon.com does not appear on the list of Grado's Authorized Dealers.

But. then looking at Amazon.com, it states (on the 325x listing that the 325x is sold by 4ourears, which is in fact
Grado's own dealer and obviously therefore "authorized".  (Once again, I'll note, Amazon is doing
the 100% right thing for the customer).

To be even more certain, though, I'd just contact Grado by email or phone.  Many if not most
find them to be very customer-friendly.


----------



## elvergun

wormsdriver said:


> Man I don't know about those new sleeved cables, just by looking at it I think I'd prefer the old rubber ones. Lol
> They look like they might be a bit stiff and microphonic 🙄



If they are anything like the HF3 cable then they are a step back and not an improvement.    I don't like the rubber cables...but I loved those compared to the HF3 cable.  

The HF3 is not microphonic, but it was really stiff.   It made the RS2e cable seem like a nimble gazelle in comparison.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

waveinterference said:


> Running this comparison (my workhorse SR-325e and my fresh-out-of-the-box SR-225x) right now! Nothing like a new Grado day, is there?
> 
> I’m sure I’ll get laughed out of the forum for not doing a side-by-side comparison of an old and new 325, but I wanted to add a different model to my Grado lineup.


You can always find a used 225e for decent prices on EBay if / when you're interested in the "vertical" comparison. 

Enjoy!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I just really like the look of these. That fabric cable seems so much more pro.


----------



## kmhaynes

OM hawk said:


> Hmm... have you tried the Grado G cush, and if so, can you describe the difference between those and the Geekria pads?
> 
> The RS1e is very picky about what I plug it into. It honestly sounds wonky and bad to me when using either my Chord Hugo 2 or Dragonfly Cobalt, and I now use it exclusively with a tiny cheap DAP, a Hidizs AP80, because it smoothes the treble, increases bass up to a reasonable level(nothing crazy), and generally complements the sound signature, giving a nice wide soundstage. I might just not be the biggest fan of the high end Grado sound, as it seems worlds apart from the SR80i that I used to greatly enjoy. It may be that the AP80 is un-gradofying my RS1e, and that's why I like it. But I have read some Grado fans saying that the RS1e's tuning is weird and wonky, so I'm not sure what exactly is happening.


I haven't tried the Grado G Cush, and I think it is a bit denser, so it may produced a more "contained" sound.

I only have 2 simple sources for my RS2e: laptop headphone out into Monolith Liquid Spark (yeah, I need to get a USB DAC, but this sounds good), and my LG V35 phone which has an outstanding internal DAC.  Anyway, the RS2e sounds effortlessly great from both.


----------



## zazex

Stevko said:


> Sold my E. Hope its worth upgrading to X



As is often the case, time will tell.
Meantime i suspect there are going to be a flood of 325e's over the next month or so
in case you're looking to get another one.


----------



## Stevko

zazex said:


> As is often the case, time will tell.
> Meantime i suspect there are going to be a flood of 325e's over the next month or so
> in case you're looking to get another one.


225e I sold.
325X sent today  
Now I only missing 325E and the org 325 in my collection


----------



## G0rt

Amazon came through, and I have just a few hours on 325x, and even so fresh, I find them very happy making, and quite pretty, too.


----------



## mochimashu

Stevko said:


> 225e I sold.
> 325X sent today
> Now I only missing 325E and the org 325 in my collection


Also SR325is


----------



## Stevko

Sure.
What is the difference between i and is?
My gold is i?


----------



## zazex

mochimashu said:


> Also SR325is



The 325is was - and remains - the only Grado that I absolutely could not listen to.
And I guess I've heard about 20; probably more.

But I enjoyed the 325e's.  Sold mine maybe 8--10 months ago.  Haven't really
missed them though because I picked up the Heritage 4, RS2e, PS500e and
some others.  

Nonetheless, I think the 325e's were really fine headphones and a terrific value as well.
I'll note that many folks agreed with that assessment both here and in the UK.


----------



## Stevko

zazex said:


> The 325is was - and remains - the only Grado that I absolutely could not listen to.
> And I guess I've heard about 20; probably more.
> 
> But I enjoyed the 325e's.  Sold mine maybe 8--10 months ago.  Haven't really
> ...


but the org325 and 325i without S is okey? think my gold sounds great compared with 225e


----------



## Gippy

zazex said:


> But. then looking at Amazon.com, it states (on the 325x listing that the 325x is sold by 4ourears, which is in fact
> Grado's own dealer and obviously therefore "authorized".



That's because for 4OE, other than limited edition models, only American residents can order from that site. Using Amazon to bend your way around this is something that Grado doesn't wish to support.

What Grado did was send a shipment of new headphones to an Amazon Fulfillment Center so that Amazon could ship them out using their superior logistics. It was never intended for these headphones to leave the USA in order to circumvent costs. The reason that Grado is militant on pricing is covered here. Search for (_So about this high priced deal for out of US phones_)


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Stevko said:


> Sure.
> What is the difference between i and is?
> My gold is i?


IIRC the 325i was the 50th anniversary gold edition and the 325is was the follow up model in plebian silver, but otherwise essentially the same. 

Somewhere up the thread someone broke this all down but I'm too lazy to find it.


----------



## mochimashu

Stevko said:


> Sure.
> What is the difference between i and is?
> My gold is i?


Gold is i, don’t quote me on this but I believe is di tuned slightly darker than i


----------



## JaquesGelee

Stevko said:


> Do amazon always wait 3 days before they ship?


Depends on prime or not and if amazon send it or a shop via amazon.


----------



## Stevko

Gippy said:


> That's because for 4OE, other than limited edition models, only American residents can order from that site. Using Amazon to bend your way around this is something that Grado doesn't wish to support.
> 
> What Grado did was send a shipment of new headphones to an Amazon Fulfillment Center so that Amazon could ship them out using their superior logistics. It was never intended for these headphones to leave the USA in order to circumvent costs. The reason that Grado is militant on pricing is covered here. Search for (_So about this high priced deal for out of US phones_)


thank you amazon. dont need warranty. 35% cheaper than europe.


----------



## Stevko

JaquesGelee said:


> Depends on prime or not and if amazon send it or a shop via amazon.


Sent now


----------



## Stevko

A pair of 325 black from the 90’s would be nice! Hard to find second hand…


----------



## mochimashu

Stevko said:


> A pair of 325 black from the 90’s would be nice! Hard to find second hand…


I have a pair, they are very nice indeed


----------



## Stevko

How much👍😃?


----------



## mochimashu

Stevko said:


> How much👍😃?


They cost just a bit cheaper than SR325e, I’m not selling tho


----------



## Stevko

mochimashu said:


> They cost just a bit cheaper than SR325e, I’m not selling tho


🤪👍


----------



## Beagle

SomeGuyDude said:


> The thick cable also has the hilarious issue of just being this big monstrosity that flops all over the place whenever you're listening at a desk where the connection is fairly close. Mine keeps looping around the armrest on my chair and getting tugged around whenever I move.


What makes it even worse is that the earcups swivel all the way around and the Y area gets braided and tangled and you have to spin the cup back to get it right again, and the cup resists and wants to spin back back to being braided and it's a complete PITA.


----------



## choombak

Does anyone know if Grado has plans to release X versions for RS2e and RS1e?


----------



## johanchandy

choombak said:


> Does anyone know if Grado has plans to release X versions for RS2e and RS1e?


This was Rich Grado's response on the Grado fans facebook group


----------



## Tsunzo

I received my Grado Hemp today. 1st impression so far, I am very impressed. These are my 1st Grados. The hemp sounds very euphonic and has this tonality that I like very much. I really want to do a detachable cable mod on these. Are there any guides on how to do that?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

mochimashu said:


> I have a pair, they are very nice indeed


Pics or we dont believe you 😜


----------



## zazex

Stevko said:


> but the org325 and 325i without S is okey? think my gold sounds great compared with 225e



Yes, I liked the 325i very much although I liked the 325e even more as noted.
Not sure I ever heard the original 325 so I won't comment on it.

Regards,


----------



## zazex (May 21, 2021)

Beagle said:


> What makes it even worse is that the earcups swivel all the way around and the Y area gets braided and tangled and you have to spin the cup back to get it right again, and the cup resists and wants to spin back back to being braided and it's a complete PITA.



About the Grado cables -

Seems to me that the Grado family listens to their customers more than
most mfg's do.  They're generally known to provide great customer
service, honor their warranties, and remain highly accessible via email, phone,
and otherwise.

The point I want to make is that Grado Labs continues to use the thick,
non-detachable cables.  They're clearly willing to change other aspects of
their products -
type of wood, shape and size of earcup foam, and there have even some incremental
changes to the cables.  Further, they make it very clear that the cables employ
super high quality copper and plenty of it.

So, it seems to me that the reason they're so obstinate about their thick,
non-detachable cable design
is because they consider it crucial to the SQ of their headphones.


----------



## Gippy

johanchandy said:


> This was Rich Grado's response on the Grado fans facebook group


I'm sure that Rich is well aware of the Osborne Effect.


----------



## IvanDrago

Tsunzo said:


> I really want to do a detachable cable mod on these. Are there any guides on how to do that?


thats not an easy task. Personally i would go with pigtails.


----------



## mochimashu

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Pics or we dont believe you 😜


Currently with HD414 quarter pads


----------



## Stevko

mochimashu said:


> Currently with HD414 quarter pads


how old are they? painted metal cup?


----------



## mochimashu

Stevko said:


> how old are they? painted metal cup?


I can’t tell as I’m not the original owner, but they were in a 6.5/10 condition when I received them. The metal cup is painted in black yes


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

mochimashu said:


> Currently with HD414 quarter pads


Seeing these, I think it was a good move for Grado to make the 325 stand out more from the rest of the Prestige line. 

Seeing these, I also think we need a new "Back in Black" special edition 325, with that shiny black chrome from the PS2000e. 

And a detachable cable.


----------



## mochimashu

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Seeing these, I think it was a good move for Grado to make the 325 stand out more from the rest of the Prestige line.
> 
> Seeing these, I also think we need a new "Back in Black" special edition 325, with that shiny black chrome from the PS2000e.
> 
> And a detachable cable.


Another reason why SR325 should merge with PS500

I do like the black aluminium of SR325, just not as much as the black chrome in PS2000e, chrome in PS1000e or SR325is, or the matte aluminium in PS500/PS1000/PS500e, or the brushed silver in SR325is. I just really dislike the powdered shiny silver in later SR325is and SR325e and now SR325x


----------



## funkymartyn

Can't find these gerkria g pad anywhere in amazon UK  or eBay.  Only the more comfy types , which still say are for gs 1000, ps 1000  etc  ??


----------



## Stevko (May 21, 2021)

Still waiting for my schiit gear. ordered 4 weeks ago.
Should I cancel and buy the zen dac 2 or hip dac instead?


----------



## rasmushorn

Stevko said:


> Still waiting for my schiit gear. ordered 4 weeks ago.
> Should I cancel and buy the zen dac 2 or hip dac instead?


Cancel it but get the Earmen TR-Amp instead. It does the same thing as the hip-dac but plays in a totally other league.


----------



## fleasbaby

mochimashu said:


> Currently with HD414 quarter pads



Beautiful 

Pink drivers?

I got a pair with pink drivers once. Unfortunately one side was dead when they arrived. The working side sounded glorious though. I got Grado to replace the drivers, but sadly it just wasn't the same. Sold them on...


----------



## G0rt

New SR325x coming right along, 20+ hours and gentling well, but exciting and utterly inoffensive right out of the box. Not as bright as I might have expected, but they do make my Elex seem dark by comparison.

This morning, a leisurely pad roll, between SR325x/F, HF2/G, GH1/L. Results could easily change as they run in, but I had an itch...

F cush is new to me, but it certainly does work, and once I got the clamp right, were even fairly comfortable.

L cush, my preference on GH1 & GS2Ke, on SR325x didn't seem to change much, possibly just slightly more air, but otherwise, approximately interchangeable. To me.

I have a spare BA woolie that might be nice with these, as there's lots of top and bottom to work with, and the mids are pure Grado greatness.

G cush, my preference on HF2, GH2 & RS1e, lost the lovely, percussive bottom and too severely thinned out the mix for my taste.

These are an absolute STEAL for 300 bux. I love what they've done with the place.


----------



## mochimashu

fleasbaby said:


> Beautiful
> 
> Pink drivers?
> 
> I got a pair with pink drivers once. Unfortunately one side was dead when they arrived. The working side sounded glorious though. I got Grado to replace the drivers, but sadly it just wasn't the same. Sold them on...


I believe so, although to be more precise it's probably just pink cloth. It definitely isn't the white drivers, nor the black star drivers.


----------



## emorrison33

G0rt said:


> New SR325x coming right along, 20+ hours and gentling well, but exciting and utterly inoffensive right out of the box. Not as bright as I might have expected, but they do make my Elex seem dark by comparison.
> 
> This morning, a leisurely pad roll, between SR325x/F, HF2/G, GH1/L. Results could easily change as they run in, but I had an itch...
> 
> ...


I'm going on about 20+ hours myself.  Definitely an exciting tuning, not as bright as the RS2e, closer to the Hemp, but I think a little darker then the Hemp.  They have this "pop" somewhere in the bass frequencies.  Not in a bad way, it just kinda creeps up on you...POP! and the bass note hits you out of the blue.  Still a Grado though.  Guitars still rock!!  Really liking this SR325X.  Wish I had a 325e to compare it too.


----------



## scenicroadways

Picked up the sr225x to add to my collection (SR60i, PS500, MS1e). So far I am loving them. Not as bright as I expected. Very detailed, crisp, and "punchy". There is just an energy to them that is hard to describe, but exactly what I was hoping for. Great punchy mid-bass with no muddyness or bloat at all. They also pair really well with my hip dac.


----------



## BobG55

emorrison33 said:


> Really liking this SR325X.  Wish I had a 325e to compare it too.


This SR325e review describes their sound very well :


https://www.whathifi.com/grado/sr325e/review


----------



## emorrison33

BobG55 said:


> This SR325e review describes their sound very well :
> 
> 
> https://www.whathifi.com/grado/sr325e/review


I'd agree with what they said....but balanced I would disagree slightly on.  The new SR325X seems to be on the warm side of neutral...but then again, I've never heard the SR325e.


----------



## G0rt

emorrison33 said:


> I'm going on about 20+ hours myself.  Definitely an exciting tuning, not as bright as the RS2e, closer to the Hemp, but I think a little darker then the Hemp.  They have this "pop" somewhere in the bass frequencies.  Not in a bad way, it just kinda creeps up on you...POP! and the bass note hits you out of the blue.  Still a Grado though.  Guitars still rock!!  Really liking this SR325X.  Wish I had a 325e to compare it too.


Schiit yeah. First set here was Satriani, then Rippingtons, some Jeff Beck, Al DiMeola,  John McLaughlin....

ATM, various Dave Matthew Band I haven't played in years, and lovin' it.

Fast, coherent little cans, these.


----------



## clundbe1

Stevko said:


> Still waiting for my schiit gear. ordered 4 weeks ago.
> Should I cancel and buy the zen dac 2 or hip dac instead?


Patience sir. It took some time before they shipped my thing, but when they did, suddenly they where on my door. Good products for minimum of bucks as well..


----------



## Wid

I wonder how the 325x will
compare to the Alessandro MS2?


----------



## Stevko (May 21, 2021)

clundbe1 said:


> Patience sir. It took some time before they shipped my thing, but when they did, suddenly they where on my door. Good products for minimum of bucks as well..


Cheap and good. Powerful. 1200mW/32ohm and199$
Schiit Hel2
Hope this is a good match with Grado. And all in one


----------



## clundbe1

Stevko said:


> Cheap and good. Powerful. 1200mW/32ohm and199$
> Schiit Hel2
> Hope this is a good match with Grado. And all in one


Loki and Magni doing there job...


----------



## Stevko

clundbe1 said:


> Loki and Magni doing there job...


No DAC?


----------



## tameral

Weighing the 325x vs the 225x - I'm a touch treble sensitive but enjoy my SR-80e headphones a great deal.  What would be an anticipated difference vs the 325x and the 225x - and would these be a reasonable upgrade from the SR-80e?  I've gone in circles around this.  Perhaps I should hold off for reviews?  Are these going to sound like the 325e or 225e with the Hemp pads and that's about it?


----------



## kism

I got my 60x pair in the mail this afternoon. I’ve been excitedly awaiting them as my first ever Grados. First thing, the unboxing experience is very nice with the simple, yet clean presentation with the box not completely unfolding, the family picture and signature prints with their story. Lifting that up, the headphones are set comfortably and protected in their foam enclosure. Taking them out, I notice the headband has that nice new squishy bottom to it. The ear pads are thicker and softer than I expected. The cord is also thick and definitely has held its twisty shape from being coiled in the box. It’s not as stiff as something like the Elegia cable, but it leads itself in that direction. The adjustment sliders go really fast from all the way closed to all the way open. Once I put them on, however, I was able to push them down into the best fit for my head, and they’ve stayed put for about 90 minutes now. The comfort has been no issue for me so far with my big head and large, outward-facing ears.

First impression on the sound quality: WOW. I’m just sitting on my couch with them plugged into my 3-year old iPad. Haven’t even made it to the desktop or mobile setups yet. I’m going through my favorite playlist, picking out individual songs that I know very well from varied genres. I’ve been listening to different kinds of techno, classic and modern rock, and hip-hop, r&b. Haven’t gone into my classical or jazz collections yet. I don’t really know what to say other than things just sound _right_. I’ve heard so many different headphones at different price points this past year especially, all different technologies and flavors I guess you could say. Open-backs, closed-backs, planars, dynamics, wireless, Bluetooth, high-ohm, low-ohm, from lots of different companies. I honestly can’t say that I’ve heard a bad headphone from all the ones I’ve tried recently, but some seem to do better in some areas and others in different areas.

These Grados just seem so balanced across the entire frequency range to me. The bass is nice and punchy. They don’t dip and rumble quite as low as my Audezes, sure, but the actual presence of the bass notes is very present and clear. Satisfying for sure. Guitars and vocals may sound a smidge more crisp on my Focals, but these are so close, honestly. They sound very intimate and almost remind me of the HD 6XX in  regards to their midrange as well as their more narrow staging. I was almost a little worried reading user reports and seeing graphs of Grado’s top-end, but I must just love treble because these, while a little hot on top, aren’t painful at all. Cymbals, violins, and those computer-altered super high-pitched voices and sounds you hear in a lot of today’s newer EDM tracks sound extremely pleasant on these. I’ve been listening and closing my eyes and have gotten goosebumps multiple times in the short time I have put these on. Though, I have to give the artists and the music itself credit for most of that, as I just find those tracks particularly beautiful to my ears. These headphones have reproduced their music exactly as my brain expected it to sound.

I think this the most I’ve ever written on this forum, or even about any headphones online honestly, and this is all just first impressions. Obviously, I plan on doing a lot more listening with these on all my different sources and hearing genres I haven’t even tried yet. I just turned them down a bit, and had them in the background, bobbing my head typing all of this on my iPad for a while. It just amazes me. I’ve spent way more money on headphones than I ever expected to, and trying expensive pairs, I always go in expecting them to blow me away and sound amazing. They usually do. I only had a rough idea of what I was getting myself into when purchasing these, and I definitely wasn’t expecting them to hold up to my other cans costing much, much more. For $100, I honestly can’t think of another headphone that deserves to sound as good as these.


----------



## kmhaynes

G0rt said:


> ... First set here was Satriani, then Rippingtons, some Jeff Beck, Al DiMeola,  John McLaughlin....


That's some good stuff there.  Russ Freeman always produces and engineers the Rippingtons so clean and dynamic.  Return To Forever "Romantic Warrior" is a gorgeous sounding album -- great headphone music.


----------



## kmhaynes

Wid said:


> I wonder how the 325x will
> compare to the Alessandro MS2?


That would be an interesting comparison, and I think with the new X series, the 325x might sound very close to the MS2 in the upper region.  The Allesandro line was "smoothed" versions of the SR125 & 325, and in the 'e' of both of those Grado definitely smoothed them out a bit -- the SR125e I had for a while sounded very much like the MS1 I had for a while.  But, based on early reviews here, the 325x would likely have a bigger bass presence than the MS2.


----------



## Luckyleo

I have been listening to the 325x for 2 days straight.  Amazing!  I highly recommend them.  But then I put on the Rs1e and omg.  No comparison... Well actually yes. They both have the Grado sound.  The RS1e has much better sound stage, separation, tight bass, and much much more refined sound. From a price standpoint there is no comparison.  If you are budget conscious I would go for the 325x.. However, if you want the very best and are willing to pay.. Well, the Rs1e.. Just saying


----------



## elvergun

Luckyleo said:


> I have been listening to the 325x for 2 days straight.  Amazing!  I highly recommend them.  But then I put on the Rs1e and omg.  No comparison... Well actually yes. They both have the Grado sound.  The RS1e has much better sound stage, separation, tight bass, and much much more refined sound. From a price standpoint there is no comparison.  If you are budget conscious I would go for the 325x.. However, if you want the very best and are willing to pay.. Well, the Rs1e.. Just saying



What would be interesting, when the time comes, will be to compare apples to apples.   I'm happy with my RS2e...but I can't wait to read a comparison between the RS2e and the RS2x.


----------



## Wid

Enjoying the RS1E tonight. Been a while


----------



## SomeGuyDude

elvergun said:


> What would be interesting, when the time comes, will be to compare apples to apples.   I'm happy with my RS2e...but I can't wait to read a comparison between the RS2e and the RS2x.


If it's anything like the change to -i and then to -e they're pretty incremental. Nothing staggering, more just revisions that "tighten them up" so to speak. Better parts, etc.


----------



## Astral Abyss

SomeGuyDude said:


> If it's anything like the change to -i and then to -e they're pretty incremental. Nothing staggering, more just revisions that "tighten them up" so to speak. Better parts, etc.


I just received the 325x yesterday.  Initial listening impressions were an immediate sense of a wider, more open soundstage, and much faster transient response... this new driver is indeed fast and responsive.  Great imaging, I can make out and place individual instruments easily.  Warmer sound than the Grado of old, which I like.  I'm comparing to my GH1 and GH2.


----------



## elvergun

SomeGuyDude said:


> If it's anything like the change to -i and then to -e they're pretty incremental. Nothing staggering, more just revisions that "tighten them up" so to speak. Better parts, etc.



That's what I think the x is going to be.    If that is the case then I will not need to sell my RS2e to upgrade.


----------



## AWS Soul

Luckyleo said:


> I have been listening to the 325x for 2 days straight.  Amazing!  I highly recommend them.  But then I put on the Rs1e and omg.  No comparison... Well actually yes. They both have the Grado sound.  The RS1e has much better sound stage, separation, tight bass, and much much more refined sound. From a price standpoint there is no comparison.  If you are budget conscious I would go for the 325x.. However, if you want the very best and are willing to pay.. Well, the Rs1e.. Just saying


All this talk about the 325x made me dig out my 325e ,  I put TTVJ deluxe flats on them and plugged them into my laptop , Deezer HIFI was the music platform for the evening.   A truly incredible headphone they are indeed , but then like yourself I went back to my RS1e , a different level all together is all I can say.


----------



## AWS Soul (May 21, 2021)

elvergun said:


> That's what I think the x is going to be.    If that is the case then I will not need to sell my RS2e to upgrade.


The RS2e is a magnificent headphone , I've spent many years using it as my main can .   I really don't see how Grado can make it better , Sure I could be wrong , but to better the e series is one heck of a tough ask .    Is going from e to x really an upgrade , especially if it's the same model.


----------



## AWS Soul

AWS Soul said:


> The RS2e is a magnificent headphone , I've spent many years using it as my main can .   I really don't see how Grado can make it better , Sure I could be wrong .  To better the e series is one heck of a tough ask ,  is going from e to x really an upgrade , especially if it's the same model.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Astral Abyss said:


> I just received the 325x yesterday.  Initial listening impressions were an immediate sense of a wider, more open soundstage, and much faster transient response... this new driver is indeed fast and responsive.  Great imaging, I can make out and place individual instruments easily.  Warmer sound than the Grado of old, which I like.  I'm comparing to my GH1 and GH2.


Swap the pads and let me know if that impression still holds. The 325x is using the flat pads instead of the bowls and I think that makes a big difference.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

AWS Soul said:


> Is going from e to x really an upgrade , especially if it's the same model.


I'm not sure if it's even meant to be an upgrade, per se, so much as a shift with the times. People responded to the bassier sound of The Hemp, and it seemed to bring people to the brand, so they're going to ride that horse for all its worth.


----------



## AWS Soul (May 21, 2021)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I'm not sure if it's even meant to be an upgrade, per se, so much as a shift with the times. People responded to the bassier sound of The Hemp, and it seemed to bring people to the brand, so they're going to ride that horse for all its worth.


I fully subscribe to your point of view about riding with the Hemp train , also it's superb if it brings in a new audience of Grado listeners.
There is a flip side to that coin though , the possibility of basing an entire new series of headphones on the Hemps sound signature might upset the loyal Grado fan base.
Off course this is all speculation on my behalf as I've never heard any X series , I can't wait for the reviews on the x series from some of the wise old Grado folk on this forum.


----------



## Okrelayer

I had a theory that i thought the 325x was going to be the hemp in new cloths. The way the website markets it it seems like it would be that way. The mini reviews on here seem to be leaning towards that. 

I got the 80x and i’ll write a full review after i have more time with it. But it sounds like it’s just as bright as my GH3 but with the full bodied sound you would get from the Hemp. The GH3 sounds thin in comparison. I’ll need more time to compare with my Hemp. But it doesn’t sound like the hemp lol


----------



## Coztomba

Some pages back I mentioned I bought a PS500e, but I ended up pulling out when I was told they weren’t new and had been returned.  I’m finished with these two for now though and I think they look pretty sweet!  One day I might get the courage to do something about the cables.


----------



## dibulanjuni

Cant wait the 325x, anyone compared with 325e?


----------



## zazex

Luckyleo said:


> I have been listening to the 325x for 2 days straight.  Amazing!  I highly recommend them.  But then I put on the Rs1e and omg.  No comparison... Well actually yes. They both have the Grado sound.  The RS1e has much better sound stage, separation, tight bass, and much much more refined sound. From a price standpoint there is no comparison.  If you are budget conscious I would go for the 325x.. However, if you want the very best and are willing to pay.. Well, the Rs1e.. Just saying



Interesting observation considering the pounding the RS1e has been taking 
pretty much since the day it was released.


----------



## paraphernalia

AWS Soul said:


> All this talk about the 325x made me dig out my 325e ,  I put TTVJ deluxe flats on them and plugged them into my laptop , Deezer HIFI was the music platform for the evening.   A truly incredible headphone they are indeed , but then like yourself I went back to my RS1e , a different level all together is all I can say.



SR325e with ttvj pads is great, but RS2e with ttvj pads is better!


----------



## clundbe1

Stevko said:


> No DAC?


Using the dac from the Hegel amp👍


----------



## Stevko

clundbe1 said:


> Using the dac from the Hegel amp👍


Nice!👍😊


----------



## clundbe1

Got 10 minutes free and I thought I would post some Grado porn


----------



## clundbe1

Look back of the box. Fresh painted before boxing.


----------



## clundbe1

.


----------



## clundbe1

.


----------



## Stevko

Your stuff?
Anything for sale?


----------



## clundbe1

Stevko said:


> Your stuff?
> Anything for sale?


Yes. And some more..
 Its to bad that this gems are stucked away in the closet.. Should be played more often.. Collecting things will be my kids income I guess.. PM me for thoughts👍


----------



## elvergun

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I'm not sure if it's even meant to be an upgrade, per se, so much as a shift with the times. People responded to the bassier sound of The Hemp, and it seemed to bring people to the brand, so they're going to ride that horse for all its worth.



I didn't find it to be bassier than the RS2e.    I'm guessing that all the people that came over the brand recently did so because of hype...and the people who stayed away from the brand for the past few years did so because of peer pressure (caused by bad urban legends...negative reviews by amateurs..."outdated" design...blah...blah...blah).

I never found the Hemp to be this revolutionary upgrade/change which could lead the masses back to the brand.    The Hemp is like other Grado models -- it is better than some models, yet it is not better than every other Grado out there.   I think it is just as good (more or less) than the RS2e and GH2.   If I had though that the Hemp was better than those two I would own the Hemp right now.


----------



## Stevko

clundbe1 said:


> Yes. And some more..
> Its to bad that this gems are stucked away in the closet.. Should be played more often.. Collecting things will be my kids income I guess.. PM me for thoughts👍


Selling your 325?


----------



## AWS Soul (May 22, 2021)

paraphernalia said:


> SR325e with ttvj pads is great, but RS2e with ttvj pads is better!


Yes it is my friend ,  I also like that concoction myself.
I wrapped my TTVJ deluxe flats with a full circumference of electrical tape ,  I had to slice the tape vertically in half with a razor so it fits the pad without any overhang ,  a great sounding mod.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I'm not sure if it's even meant to be an upgrade, per se, so much as a shift with the times. People responded to the bassier sound of The Hemp, and it seemed to bring people to the brand, so they're going to ride that horse for all its worth.


Which I think is smart on their end. Grado's ethos, which I respect the **** out of, is that they want their headphones to make music sound good, not chasing measurements. If they see that people are liking the warmer sound, they'll lean in that direction.


----------



## clundbe1

Hi guys. Posting pictures of some of my Grados was 5 minutes of drunk porn.. Not an ad. My mistake, sorry. But the flawless Hp1, sr 200 and the first 325 will be considered if the price is right. For the hp1, I think I have the box as well.. I think.. Not 100 prosent..


----------



## Stevko

100usd for the 325?


----------



## qua2k

clundbe1 said:


> Hi guys. Posting pictures of some of my Grados was 5 minutes of drunk porn.. Not an ad. My mistake, sorry. But the flawless Hp1, sr 200 and the first 325 will be considered if the price is right. For the hp1, I think I have the box as well.. I think.. Not 100 prosent..


My Bushmills didn't come with that snazzy bag. Kind of miffed but I probably wouldn't use it anyway. Looks like you have most limited editions, very nice collection.


----------



## Stevko

clundbe1 said:


> Hi guys. Posting pictures of some of my Grados was 5 minutes of drunk porn.. Not an ad. My mistake, sorry. But the flawless Hp1, sr 200 and the first 325 will be considered if the price is right. For the hp1, I think I have the box as well.. I think.. Not 100 prosent..


Thats ok,we like it!😍
The hp1 would be nice in my collection


----------



## clundbe1

Stevko said:


> 100usd for the 325?


Please PM. This is a chat ☺️


----------



## clundbe1

qua2k said:


> My Bushmills didn't come with that snazzy bag. Kind of miffed but I probably wouldn't use it anyway. Looks like you have most limited editions, very nice collection.


Thanks Have no ide about the bag, but it was inside the box when I got it from Grado


----------



## paraphernalia

AWS Soul said:


> Yes it is my friend ,  I also like that concoction myself.
> I wrapped my TTVJ deluxe flats with a full circumference of electrical tape ,  I had to slice the tape vertically in half with a razor so it fits the pad without any overhang ,  a great sounding mod.



BTW: the Shipibo pads sound very similar to the ttvj pads (but have a smidge more treble which is good) but are of course way more comfy.


----------



## Stevko

does this apply to everyone?

https://drop.com/grado-sr200/p


----------



## Luckyleo

zazex said:


> Interesting observation considering the pounding the RS1e has been taking
> pretty much since the day it was released.


I've really enjoyed my RS1e since I purchased then several years ago.  At the time I was reading about "Frankenstein" RS1's.  Mine were the version after that fiasco.  I have a SR80, RS1e, Hemp, and HeadFi 2 (special).  I've owned the 125, 225, and 325 in the past.  I'm a BIG Grado fanboy.  I know that in our community the RS1e's don't get a lot of love.  Oh well, the consensus may be correct and I'm in error, or they sound great to me and it doesn't matter what the consensus is.  Enjoy the music .


----------



## carboncopy

I bought today a Trafomatic Head 2. It is absolutely monster with my HP2i. I considered my HP2i a bit bass shy. Not anymore!


----------



## clundbe1

carboncopy said:


> I bought today a Trafomatic Head 2. It is absolutely monster with my HP2i. I considered my HP2i a bit bass shy. Not anymore!


Will try my HP1000 with EQ one day.. They are yes a bit bass shy as well.


----------



## carboncopy

clundbe1 said:


> Will try my HP1000 with EQ one day.. They are yes a bit bass shy as well.


I did not liked them with EQ. But I don’t like any signal manipulation (incl. upsampling), so take it with a grain of salt. But I do think that that the HP1000 series likes tubes with output transformators (no OTL!). But also power. My Tor Audio Balanced (450 mW power) was clearly not enough. It was nice sounding but the rythm/pace was a bit lacking (not so with a HEMP for example).


----------



## dynavit

The Trafomatic looks great in red. Just sold - or better changed a GS3000- to a guy, who is waiting for the same amp. Hope he will enjoy this combination as you do.


----------



## AWS Soul (May 22, 2021)

paraphernalia said:


> BTW: the Shipibo pads sound very similar to the ttvj pads (but have a smidge more treble which is good) but are of course way more comfy.


Yes , I have been eyeing up the shipibo pads as I've seen them mentioned a few times .   Do they still produce a full thick sound ? , as I can't tolerate a thin sound , i.e  stock grado L pads I found thin sounding .

edit - I was just going to pull the trigger on some shipibo pads , but they are out of stock


----------



## paraphernalia

AWS Soul said:


> Yes , I have been eyeing up the shipibo pads as I've seen them mentioned a few times .   Do they still produce a full thick sound ? , as I can't tolerate a thin sound , i.e  stock grado L pads I found thin sounding .


Yes, they produce a full-bodied sound with a good bass. Treble is good but toned down so all in all it sounds pretty warm.


----------



## AWS Soul

paraphernalia said:


> Yes, they produce a full-bodied sound with a good bass. Treble is good but toned down so all in all it sounds pretty warm.


I just edited my above comment ,  anyway they are out of stock


----------



## BobG55 (May 23, 2021)

clundbe1 said:


> Will try my HP1000 with EQ one day.. They are yes a bit bass shy as well.


I had the HP1000 hp2, a few years ago & regret selling it.  I didn’t EQ back then.  I do now & I bet the HP1000 would sound fantastic EQed.  Maybe one day.


----------



## OM hawk

My new SR80X just came! I actually love the new headband, it does feel premium compared to the old one. New cable is very different, bodes well   You know, if anything, the classic Grado pizza box might even be smaller now... certainly no less flimsy and spartan. Hell yeah. Look how tiny that box is vs the PS4 controller!


----------



## BobG55

carboncopy said:


> I bought today a Trafomatic Head 2. It is absolutely monster with my HP2i. I considered my HP2i a bit bass shy. Not anymore!


Very nice looking set up.  The HP1000 is such an iconic and beautiful looking headphone.  Love the Red Trafomatic look.  It must sound fantastic.  Years ago I had the Trafomatic Head I & remember liking it.  Enjoy.


----------



## G0rt

With the cicadas in full UFO voice here in Virginia, early mornings aren't as quiet as they were, but still workable.

At 30+ hours these SR325x have all but disappeared, and all I hear is music, easily recognizable because I just FEEL it.

Yesterday, a deep dive into my ripped Antoine Dufour catalog, some with Tommy Gauthier's fabulous fiddle, this morning the HDTracks higher-res Joni Mitchell Studio Albums.

I've been listening to Joni since a crazy, narcissistic GF turned me on to her in the early 70's. Takes me back to endless stoned mountain drives in my top-off, silver 914/2.0 with Joni in the 8-track. Just too good.


----------



## TooFrank

elvergun said:


> If they are anything like the HF3 cable then they are a step back and not an improvement.    I don't like the rubber cables...but I loved those compared to the HF3 cable.
> 
> The HF3 is not microphonic, but it was really stiff.   It made the RS2e cable seem like a nimble gazelle in comparison.


FWIW: I know that I am one of the few, who likes the HF3 cable: It is more stiff, more less inclined to entangle. And not very microphonic (if you - as always - sit still)


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

13 hours between posts on this thread? Everybody must have been busy listening to their Grados all day like I was. Sun Ra, the best jazz bandleader from Saturn that the world
has ever known,  with my GS1000i? 

I call them the i? model because I don't know if they're the i or not or how to tell.


----------



## KaiFi

I'm a long-time fan of Grado's phono cartridges, but I've never tried a pair of their headphones. Although I'm more of a closed-back listener, I'm still looking for a good pair of open-back, so I decided to order the 125x (seemed kind of like a sweet spot for value; I don't really expect it to sound radically different from the 60 and 80 though). I hope I'll like them. I listen mostly to classical, so we'll see how they do.


----------



## Mad Max (May 24, 2021)

Anyone with SR325e or SR325is tried the new SR325x? Impressions?
The new headbands look sweet!
Still loving my SR325is here. Since '09.


----------



## Stevko

Mad Max said:


> Anyone with SR325e or SR325is tried the new SR325x? Impressions?
> The new headbands look sweet!
> Still loving my SR325is here. Since '09.


Soon


----------



## reivaj

The temptation to buy a prestige series x is so real. Though I think I would just have to go with the 325x... but then would it be worth it if I own a Hemp and MS2i? since it might be more of a sidegrade and not enough difference to justify the cost... decisions decisions


----------



## Stevko

Buy 325,and enjoy the music. 
buy a ok dac/amp for max 200usd.
You dont need anything else


----------



## ESL-1 (May 24, 2021)

On my third day with the SR325x and I am impressed with it’s sound especially given the reasonable price range.  I have had and do currently have a number of Grados in my collection.  Over the years I have never really found the 325 series to my liking.  Just my personal take but the new x version is quite a step up in natural balance, good bass impact & detail, extremely open & spacious.

I am also quite happy to see that Grado Labs has addressed a concern about possible tangling of the headphone cable.  Even though this was truly an avoidable situation on the user’s part Grado has made it a total non-issue with the new x series cable which has nylon like braiding.  Besides it looking real good in my opinion it was designed to keep the ear cups from turning any further than you might want to fine tune their fit.  It really keeps the cable from any possible kinking.


Enjoying the journey….


----------



## tkddans

I’m curious how the new 325x compares directly with the Hemp, as I just bought the Hemp (and is more expensive than 325x). One would assume it is better for more money, but is it more apples to oranges?


----------



## ACOC0NUT

I've seen people mention that the SR325x has a new headband, but none of the pictures I've seen so far look like anything changed.

Can someone post a picture that shows the difference (if there is one)?


----------



## Mad Max

Stevko said:


> Buy 325,and enjoy the music.
> buy a ok dac/amp for max 200usd.
> You dont need anything else


325 deserves better. But only entry-level gear, it does not scale like K612 or AD900x, HD650, and such. I've got a Sony PHA-2 for mobile and NFB5.32 at home that go great with SR325 and my Ultrasones.


----------



## Stevko

ACOC0NUT said:


> I've seen people mention that the SR325x has a new headband, but none of the pictures I've seen so far look like anything changed.
> 
> Can someone post a picture that shows the difference (if there is one)?


The new leather headband features white stitching exclusive to the SR325x in the Prestige Series.


----------



## Stevko

Mad Max said:


> 325 deserves better. But only entry-level gear, it does not scale like K612 or AD900x, HD650, and such. I've got a Sony PHA-2 for mobile and NFB5.32 at home that go great with SR325 and my Ultrasones.


What does the 325 deserve?
Using schiit magni/modi.
Can it get better?
Should I try a better DAC?


----------



## Rebel Chris

You need tubes! And ofcourse you need better equipment, welcome to the audioworld, haha


----------



## G0rt

Stevko said:


> What does the 325 deserve?
> Using schiit magni/modi.
> Can it get better?
> Should I try a better DAC?


I'm finding 325x scales very well, from Asgard3 to Lyr3 to Mjolnir2, each brings easily discernable improvements in headstage, detail, imaging and overall finesse.

It's the first of my Grados to actually do that. I'm thinking the new driver brings something new to the table.


----------



## emorrison33

G0rt said:


> I'm finding 325x scales very well, from Asgard3 to Lyr3 to Mjolnir2, each brings easily discernable improvements in headstage, detail, imaging and overall finesse.
> 
> It's the first of my Grados to actually do that. I'm thinking the new driver brings something new to the table.


I concur!  Went from a Modi 3+ with either a Vali 2 or Magni Heresy and then a Bifrost 2 with an Asgard 3.  It EQ's ok with the Loki mini as well, although I haven't felt the need to EQ the 325x.


----------



## emorrison33

tkddans said:


> I’m curious how the new 325x compares directly with the Hemp, as I just bought the Hemp (and is more expensive than 325x). One would assume it is better for more money, but is it more apples to oranges?


It's not apples to oranges.  The Hemp and 325x are very similar, so buying one over the other, your not missing anything really.  I'm still breaking in the 325x (at about 35 hours now), and will start comparing it to the RS2e and the Hemp.  I can say it's tuning is more towards the Hemp than the RS2e.  The bass on the 325x is somewhere in between the 2 others, but the 325x has more bass than the Hemp and the RS2e.  The lower bass frequencies aren't as tight as the Hemp, but it has some of that RS2e bass in the upper bass range, if that makes sense.  Sorry, I'm not a reviewer or an expert.  Just going with what my ears tell me and my limited headphone/audiophile vocabulary.


----------



## emorrison33 (May 24, 2021)

Stevko said:


> The new leather headband features white stitching exclusive to the SR325x in the Prestige Series.


My RS2e has the white stitching (and I think my Hemp too).  I can't find any difference between the headband of the RS2e, Hemp and the SR325x.  But the metal inside the 325x is supposed to be different, and that I can tell...when you bend it out, to reduce the clamping force, it pretty much stays there. So don't bend too long or too much!


----------



## tkddans

emorrison33 said:


> It's not apples to oranges.  The Hemp and 325x are very similar, so buying one over the other, your not missing anything really.  I'm still breaking in the 325x (at about 35 hours now), and will start comparing it to the RS2e and the Hemp.  I can say it's tuning is more towards the Hemp than the RS2e.  The bass on the 325x is somewhere in between the 2 others, but the 325x has more bass than the Hemp and the RS2e.  The lower bass frequencies aren't as tight as the Hemp, but it has some of that RS2e bass in the upper bass range, if that makes sense.  Sorry, I'm not a reviewer or an expert.  Just going with what my ears tell me and my limited headphone/audiophile vocabulary.


Would you say, overall, that you prefer the Hemp or the 325x?

Would one be considered outright better than the other for any particular area? Is one better overall?


----------



## emorrison33

tkddans said:


> Would you say, overall, that you prefer the Hemp or the 325x?
> 
> Would one be considered outright better than the other for any particular area? Is one better overall?


I'd say overall I prefer the Hemp (slightly bigger soundstage, bass is more detailed, overall more detailed).  The one area where the 325x may inch out over the Hemp is the bass.  There's just slightly more of it with the 325x.  But we are talking slight differences between the two.  I think the 325x is the better bargain price wise.  The Hemp is a limited edition, and I won't be getting rid of it.  I'll just use it less, now that I have the 325x.


----------



## sjbrook (May 24, 2021)

Never posted in this thread before but I have been a Grado cartridge lover for 40+years.  Tried a set of 60's (or maybe they were 80's?) a number of years ago, probably i series.  I was impressed by their dynamics and especially how they presented electric guitars but I found them deadly uncomfortable and they kinda made my brain burn.  Granted I was driving them with shitte source equipment.  Fast forward, bought a pair of SR80e a few years ago and after a moderate amount of tweaking (vented an additional 3 openings on the drivers, damped cups and magnets with adhesive backed felt, replaced headband with padded, change a lot of pads - settled on Yaxi) I have come to enjoy them very very much.
Source amplification in the office is a Liquid Spark on the desktop fed from the tape out on B&K preamp with files from hdd via Topping D30 or HeartCD6000, in the living room the headphone out from an Anthem Pre2L (6922 based).  They scale really well from tubes.

Stumbled on the X announcement and started back tracking through this thread last night and worked myself into a fever pitch.  So...a set of 225x should be delivered tomorrow morning.  I am very excited.  I wish I had a baseline to compare against other than my modded SR80e but I never found the need to go beyond them (other than ruminating about RS2's...).  I don't expect a night and day experience but I do expect improvement.  And of course I will have to swap pads around to see what's what...


----------



## headfry (May 28, 2021)

sjbrook said:


> Never posted in this thread before but I have been a Grado cartridge lover for 40+years.  Tried a set of 60's (or maybe they were 80's?) a number of years ago, probably i series.  I was impressed by their dynamics and especially how they presented electric guitars but I found them deadly uncomfortable and they kinda made my brain burn.  Granted I was driving them with shitte source equipment.  Fast forward, bought a pair of SR80e a few years ago and after a moderate amount of tweaking (vented an additional 3 openings on the drivers, damped cups and magnets with adhesive backed felt, replaced headband with padded, change a lot of pads - settled on Yaxi) I have come to enjoy them very very much.
> Source amplification in the office is a Liquid Spark on the desktop fed from the tape out on B&K preamp with files from hdd via Topping D30 or HeartCD6000, in the living room the headphone out from an Anthem PreL2 (6922 based).  They scale really well from tubes.
> 
> Stumbled on the X announcement and started back tracking through this thread last night and worked myself into a fever pitch.  So...a set of 225x should be delivered tomorrow morning.  I am very excited.  I wish I had a baseline to compare against other than my modded SR80e but I never found the need to go beyond them (other than ruminating about RS2's...).  I don't expect a night and day experience but I do expect improvement.  And of course I will have to swap pads around to see what's what...


Good choice! I owned 225e and 325e and while both are great I preferred the 225e for these reasons: one of the heavy cups on the 325e broke off the gimbal, I glued it back and when it broke again I bought a second hand 225e, this was a few years ago and it still works flawlessly. It's much lighter than the 325, not only is it more comfortable due to that but hasn't broken due to the very light plastic cups being easy for it to support. Also, the 225e's treble is more agreeable to my ears, although the 325e was really nice. I think that these two headphones are roughly comparable in terms of musicality, despite the 225e's substantially lower cost.

I know the new series may be different but I  found the 225e to be my personal favourite of the Prestige range and I predict that after burn in the 225x will be a very musical headphone (my 225e's had a somewhat harsh upper midrange/highs and I thought they were defective until fully burned in, they have sounded great and natural since).


Interested to know how the 225x sounds! Enjoy!


----------



## choombak

Stevko said:


> The new leather headband features white stitching exclusive to the SR325x in the Prestige Series.



The SR325e I purchased in March of this year has the same white stitched leather headband...maybe they were getting ready for the SR325x...


----------



## ryanjsoo (May 24, 2021)

Hey guys, just received the SR325X for review and had a chance to compare them to the SR325E. Also will be expecting some parts from Turbulent Labs, excited to experiment with these.

Cosmetically, not much has changed. The cups, sliders, all the same. While the lower models get a padded faux leather band, the 325 has the same unpadded authentic leather band as the E, just with white stitching. The cable is updated too, with a techflex sheath. It's the same thickness and still pretty stiff, though I did notice it helps to prevent the cups from spinning and twisting up the cable above the Y-split which is neat.

Sonically, things become more interesting. The SR325X swaps out L-Cush for flat pads. It's immediately more balanced with a better, more accurate midrange timbre, in particular. There's even some warmth and gusto here, it's very different.

Swapping the flat pads onto the E model and we can see this isn't just a pad change too. The X model has better bass extension, more oomph in the mid-bass and lower mids. The midrange sounds more even with less peakiness around the upper mids especially. While it does relinquish the clarity and separation of the E, the X sounded more natural and forgiving to me.

Conversely, swapping the L-Cush pads onto the X redeems some of that classic Grado house sound. I think fans of the original will like this more granular change as you still get the airy, open top end and revealing mids but with noticeably more bass power and a bit more vocal body, less hollowness and strain.

Will consolidate more thoughts coming up to the full review... Enjoy some beauty shots in the interim, Jon is definitely onto something, these have a timeless design that was a pleasure to photograph.


----------



## G0rt

My only 'problem' with SR325x, so far, is that it won't let me sleep; it's just too engaging, says "Listen..." Dang.


----------



## AWS Soul (May 25, 2021)

Night off work , time for some Grado action .   I'm still blown away by how good the eGrado sounds out of my old samsung phone , I use it everyday for my portable .

In clockwise order -  eGrado , RS1e , SR325e , RS2e , SR80e


----------



## clundbe1

Do you know how much Grado was selling the White phones for?


----------



## Rebel Chris

Here in Holland 999.- euro.


----------



## clundbe1

Ok. Thanks, but from 4ourears?


----------



## reivaj

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1H_FMT82t72mm7DeOnUN4X0R2gD_3uR9Oy2zTj7HukuM/edit#gid=0

Looks like DMS has been converted into a Grado fan. I was looking at his list and he was just updating it. He moved the Hemp down and replaced the Hemp with the 325x!!!


----------



## G0rt

reivaj said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1H_FMT82t72mm7DeOnUN4X0R2gD_3uR9Oy2zTj7HukuM/edit#gid=0
> 
> Looks like DMS has been converted into a Grado fan. I was looking at his list and he was just updating it. He moved the Hemp down and replaced the Hemp with the 325x!!!


And he's right about the Geekria Comfy pads. I just happened to have a fresh set from other experiments, and they're ... Comfy. 😀😍


----------



## sjbrook

G0rt said:


> And he's right about the Geekria Comfy pads. I just happened to have a fresh set from other experiments, and they're ... Comfy. 😀😍


Better than the new flat pads?


----------



## G0rt

sjbrook said:


> Better than the new flat pads?


They're softer, I find them more comfortable, but it's going to be a personal preference thing. If you're already accustomed to F cush, it won't matter.


----------



## qua2k

choombak said:


> The SR325e I purchased in March of this year has the same white stitched leather headband...maybe they were getting ready for the SR325x...


some of the recent Hemps also have white stitching instead of the earlier black.


----------



## IvanDrago

G0rt said:


> Geekria Comfy pads


the big G-cush pads?


----------



## G0rt (May 25, 2021)

IvanDrago said:


> the big G-cush pads?


Nope, like coin mod'ed flats.

Of course, the Grado pads have more structure, fit better and sound best. Still...


----------



## KaiFi

Just got the 125x today. First off, surprised by how lightweight they are. The cable weighs more than the headphones. The pads seemed a bit weird to me, and even with the headphones fully extended it felt like they were maybe not quite situated on my ears just right, but I'm used to over-ear headphones, so "on ear" is a bit different for me. Still, after listening to them for about an hour, I'm impressed. Soundstage is wide, and I'm feeling a bit more bass "impact" than I noticed on the similarly-priced Hifiman HE-400i. No, they're not as comfortable as my NightOwl, but those are so comfortable it's unfair to compare any other headphones with them. So I think I will be keeping these. There's a good upgrade path with Grados, so it'll be interesting to see how the more pricey ones compare.


----------



## tkddans

G0rt said:


> My only 'problem' with SR325x, so far, is that it won't let me sleep; it's just too engaging, says "Listen..." Dang.


I literally had the same thing happen when I got the Hemp. Now the 325x is out and I'm so freakin tempted to get it too...


----------



## Jenerics

I just received my 325x today and have had them on all afternoon.  I was looking for an easy to drive headphone and saw the release of the x series and thought I would give them a try.  These are my first Grados and I have always been interested to see what the house sound was like and to say I am extremely impressed is an understatement.

The midrange is addictive and lends itself to a very easy listening experience with little fatigue.  It has enough bass to be impactful but does not overwhelm or distract in any way - just nice support for male vocals.  If you can tell, I am very happy with this purchase and it is different enough from what I currently own that it will fit in the rotation nicely.

Highly recommended!


----------



## zazex

Gippy said:


> That's because for 4OE, other than limited edition models, only American residents can order from that site. *Using Amazon to bend your way around this is something that Grado doesn't wish to support.*
> 
> What Grado did was send a shipment of new headphones to an Amazon Fulfillment Center so that Amazon could ship them out using their superior logistics.* It was never intended for these headphones to leave the USA in order to circumvent costs.* The reason that Grado is militant on pricing is covered here. Search for (_So about this high priced deal for out of US phones_)




I generally agree with your sentiment.

The situation that you've described could lead to 
the conclusion that something unfair happened here.

Uneven strength and resources between the parties led
to an unfair outcome.

The thing is, though, we don't know all of the facts,
and there could be a scenario in which all went as intended.

For example, perhaps Amazon _asked_ Grado if it was OK to resell
the headphones.  And perhaps Grado said "no".  And then Amazon
asked "how's about if we agree to not do this again, but for this
time we'll pay you $500,000.00"  And then, perhaps there was some
additional negotiating back and forth, there was an agreement,
and Amazon went off to sell the headphones.

Did this happen?  Who knows?  Surely there can be all kinds
of speculation.  But it is in fact merely speculation.  Personally,
I'm not yet willing to claim there's a "bad guy" and a "victim"
here without first having additional facts.

Did something similar happen?  Again, if so, whatever it was, 
very few people would have been privy to it.  

So, again, I'm simply waiting for some additional facts to clarify
what happened before making up my mind.


----------



## Gippy

No, it's nothing sinister. Grado sent a bunch of headphones to an American Amazon warehouse so that they could be sold. The amount of headphones they sell on Amazon makes the 8% cut that Amazon takes acceptable.

But it also means that they have no obligation to provide free warranty service for any headphone that leaves the United States, as they don't wish to bother with the hassle of international shipping.


----------



## Stevko (May 26, 2021)

I bought from amazon. no warranty. Do I need warranty? simply design....
saved about 35% on my amazon buy.


----------



## emorrison33

Jenerics said:


> I just received my 325x today and have had them on all afternoon.  I was looking for an easy to drive headphone and saw the release of the x series and thought I would give them a try.  These are my first Grados and I have always been interested to see what the house sound was like and to say I am extremely impressed is an understatement.
> 
> The midrange is addictive and lends itself to a very easy listening experience with little fatigue.  It has enough bass to be impactful but does not overwhelm or distract in any way - just nice support for male vocals.  If you can tell, I am very happy with this purchase and it is different enough from what I currently own that it will fit in the rotation nicely.
> 
> Highly recommended!


Welcome to the Grado Fan Club!  The Grado mids are just so sweet.  I have other brands of headphones, but I always go back to my Grado's.  The mids are just so addicting, like a drug.  Gotta get your fix!


----------



## Rebel Chris

Stevko said:


> I bought from amazon. no warranty. Do I need warranty? simply design....
> saved about 35% on my amazon buy.


Amazon is ruining business for a lot of companies/small sellers. Paying little to no taxes. Would you like to work for them? 

I pay happily 35% to my local audiostore. Why? Because he's spending his money in my store.


----------



## Stevko

No store here to spend money in. No other options than amazon.


----------



## NewEve

Waiting for the RS2x -- and then I'll stick them a set of G-Cush pads


----------



## Gippy

Everyone's talking up the SR325x like it's sweet candy. Now if someone could kindly go up to bat for the SR60x vs SR225x/SR325x comparison, otherwise I might have to sell my Hemp to do it myself


----------



## Okrelayer (May 26, 2021)

I always felt grado was really honest with their marketing/wording on their website. It makes it seem like the 60x is part of the Grado house sound heritage. It seems 80x is Grado keeping one foot in the grado sound, and one influenced by the hemp. The 125/225 are marketed as brother and sister and the pages say “pure grado sound”.” So I would guess this is closer to the grado house sound and the 325x has marketing buzzwords like precision, and accuracy which is why I think the 325x is the hemp in different cloths.

I purchase the 80x and I think it’s somewhere in the middle of the hemp (with some beefy low end) and my (still brighter than the hemp) gh3. I just ordered the 225x to test my theory lol


----------



## rasmushorn

It sounds like the SR325x is moving away from its original edgy, metallic and punchy sound into a more mellow softer hemp-like sound? Is that really true? Then they are no longer what I am looking for. Hopefully the 225x will stay on the brighter side of the road. I am also looking forward to someone sharing their impression of 225x.


----------



## Okrelayer

rasmushorn said:


> It sounds like the SR325x is moving away from its original edgy, metallic and punchy sound into a more mellow softer hemp-like sound? Is that really true? Then they are no longer what I am looking for. Hopefully the 225x will stay on the brighter side of the road. I am also looking forward to someone sharing their impression of 225x.


Yeah I feel the same. I love my hemp but I want an alternative to it. I’ll report back with the 80x vs 225x vs hemp this weekend


----------



## Stevko

Is it worth buying 80?
How good is the 60/80?

And how much can I sell my gold for?


----------



## donlin

Stevko said:


> I bought from amazon. no warranty. Do I need warranty? simply design....
> saved about 35% on my amazon buy.


Agree. I’ve been buying high end equipment and headphones for over 30 years and have only needed warranty service once on a Cary amplifier.


----------



## ACOC0NUT

reivaj said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1H_FMT82t72mm7DeOnUN4X0R2gD_3uR9Oy2zTj7HukuM/edit#gid=0
> 
> Looks like DMS has been converted into a Grado fan. I was looking at his list and he was just updating it. He moved the Hemp down and replaced the Hemp with the 325x!!!


I really don't get what Zeos and DMS see in those pads. I've tested the Geekria G-cush pads and some random knockoff G-cush pads that came with my GH-2 and neither are at all better than the stock pads or other aftermarket pads options (like the Earzonk L and Geekria LL).


----------



## emorrison33

rasmushorn said:


> It sounds like the SR325x is moving away from its original edgy, metallic and punchy sound into a more mellow softer hemp-like sound? Is that really true? Then they are no longer what I am looking for. Hopefully the 225x will stay on the brighter side of the road. I am also looking forward to someone sharing their impression of 225x.


Yea, I wouldn't call the 325X edgy...or metallic.  But it's punchy.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

It's starting to kinda feel /r/headphones -esque in here lately lol.


----------



## funkymartyn

Stevko said:


> No store here to spend money in. No other options than amazon.


Well amazon I do use every week for stuff . I found some good hifi stores on ebay uk.  Which are OK.  Even better when ebay have these 15 % offers on .  Got my rs2e for £385


----------



## donlin

emorrison33 said:


> Yea, I wouldn't call the 325X edgy...or metallic.  But it's punchy.


The flat pads will automatically make the entire series warmer and less edgy/metallic.


----------



## YtseJamer

New Hemp review


----------



## donlin

YtseJamer said:


> New Hemp review



Unfortunately not really a Hemp review since the whole thing is based on the large pads.  Those big pads transform the sound into something else, definitely not for the better in my opinion.


----------



## Luckyleo

donlin said:


> Unfortunately not really a Hemp review since the whole thing is based on the large pads.  Those big pads transform the sound into something else, definitely not for the better in my opinion.


Concur!


----------



## elira

donlin said:


> Unfortunately not really a Hemp review since the whole thing is based on the large pads.  Those big pads transform the sound into something else, definitely not for the better in my opinion.


It seems like a lot of reviewers got onboard with hyping those pads.  I have seen people that bought the hemps and immediately swapped pads because “those small pads are terrible”. I feel like there’s this trend to trash the pads and the cable.


----------



## donlin (May 26, 2021)

elira said:


> It seems like a lot of reviewers got onboard with hyping those pads.  I have seen people that bought the hemps and immediately swapped pads because “those small pads are terrible”. I feel like there’s this trend to trash the pads and the cable.


Very true.  The flat pads may not be the most comfortable but they are a HUGE part of what makes the Hemp sound the wonderful way it does.  Obviously Grado agrees since they are switching their best selling series completely over to flats.  These younger reviewers don't even realize that the flats are the pads Grado originally used on all their headphones. It's great that they have finally come back.  The attached cable is a non-issue for me.  My $2200.00 Stax headphones have an attached cable as well.


----------



## THGM

Analogue Seduction in the UK currently have a sale of new/old stock SR60/80/125e models:
https://www.analogueseduction.net/ex-demonstration-and-previously-owned-equipment.html


----------



## YtseJamer

donlin said:


> Unfortunately not really a Hemp review since the whole thing is based on the large pads.  Those big pads transform the sound into something else, definitely not for the better in my opinion.



I cannot disagree with you


----------



## Shane D

ACOC0NUT said:


> I really don't get what Zeos and DMS see in those pads. I've tested the Geekria G-cush pads and some random knockoff G-cush pads that came with my GH-2 and neither are at all better than the stock pads or other aftermarket pads options (like the Earzonk L and Geekria LL).


Know what would make those GH-2's even better? Beautiful Audio pads from New Zealand.


----------



## reivaj

donlin said:


> Unfortunately not really a Hemp review since the whole thing is based on the large pads.  Those big pads transform the sound into something else, definitely not for the better in my opinion.


I bought the pads based on these recommendations and while the comfort is drastically improved. The sound was not(to me). Sticking to the F cush for sure.


----------



## donlin

reivaj said:


> I bought the pads based on these recommendations and while the comfort is drastically improved. The sound was not(to me). Sticking to the F cush for sure.


When these reviewers talk about how the sound is drastically improved with the big pads, you just have to wonder how valid any of their opinions are.


----------



## fleo815

Just received the SR325x and have been listening for about an hour..to me there's a significant difference, this is not the metallic, sharp, sound of the E series..this is smoothed out considerably and has actual bass..the detail is still there, but it's just overall more pleasing and euphonic..a little fatigue from the ear pads but the material is a lot softer..but you can't mistake the fact that you're wearing a Grado. I personally like it a lot more than the E but I could see how many that are diehard fans of that edgy E sound might think it's a little dark. I had the Hemp and prefer the 325x a lot, seems more balanced with more detail.


----------



## ACOC0NUT

I think one of the reasons so many people think the F-cush pads and even the L-cush pads sound bad is because they wear them in such a way that their ear touches the driver. This means they are wearing them way to far back on the ear. For some reason all these people don't put the pad of the on-ear headphone ON THEIR EAR!


----------



## Gippy

donlin said:


> When these reviewers talk about how the sound is drastically improved with the big pads, you just have to wonder how valid any of their opinions are.


I didn't like the Hemp with big pads too much, but I felt they were all better than the F pad, which was on my Hemp for about 1 minute before I decided it wasn't for me.

Some people are fans of the brighter Grado signature and aren't head over heels with the narrower F pad presentation. I think discrediting a review just because the reviewer preferred a different pad is going a bit overboard. Be thankful that these headphones allow you to change pads in 10 seconds for a drastic tweak, unlike other models.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

ACOC0NUT said:


> I really don't get . . . Zeos and DMS . . .


----------



## SomeGuyDude

ACOC0NUT said:


> I think one of the reasons so many people think the F-cush pads and even the L-cush pads sound bad is because they wear them in such a way that their ear touches the driver. This means they are wearing them way to far back on the ear. For some reason all these people don't put the pad of the on-ear headphone ON THEIR EAR!


Yeah, I've seen pictures and it's like... dude, move the damn thing. The center of the driver should be aimed into your ear canal, the pad needs to be on your temple. I slid them back into that weird position and wow the sound went in all the wrong directions.


----------



## trellus

AWS Soul said:


> Night off work , time for some Grado action .   I'm still blown away by how good the eGrado sounds out of my old samsung phone , I use it everyday for my portable .
> 
> In clockwise order -  eGrado , RS1e , SR325e , RS2e , SR80e



That is a happy Grado-Phone-Fam-Photo


----------



## trellus

ACOC0NUT said:


> I think one of the reasons so many people think the F-cush pads and even the L-cush pads sound bad is because they wear them in such a way that their ear touches the driver. This means they are wearing them way to far back on the ear. For some reason all these people don't put the pad of the on-ear headphone ON THEIR EAR!



This is the second time I've read something like this but I have no idea what you mean by "too far back"....?

....because they're on my ears no matter how far forward or back they are seated, which is always unfortunate for me on every pair of on-ear model I've ever tried because my ears prefer comfortably-around-the-ear placement.


----------



## Astral Abyss

trellus said:


> This is the second time I've read something like this but I have no idea what you mean by "too far back"....?
> 
> ....because they're on my ears no matter how far forward or back they are seated, which is always unfortunate for me on every pair of on-ear model I've ever tried because my ears prefer comfortably-around-the-ear placement.


Somewhere way back in this thread is a whole discussion... With graphics! ... Showing how to wear the pads.  It was a big thing.  Had to be several years ago now.  If someone has the gumption to find it, you'd get a lot of likes.  😀


----------



## joseph69

If anyone owns both. the 325is & 325x could you swap out the stock pads and give your impressions between both headphones?
I'm going to have the opportunity to do this sometime next week but I just can't wait and I'd like to hear some impressions from those who own both before I get the chance to do so.


----------



## ruthieandjohn (May 27, 2021)

Astral Abyss said:


> Somewhere way back in this thread is a whole discussion... With graphics! ... Showing how to wear the pads.  It was a big thing.  Had to be several years ago now.  If someone has the gumption to find it, you'd get a lot of likes.  😀


Try Post 18,423 and surrounding posts, page 1229:

Here

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/post-10876796

As the discussion was around September 13, 2014, or 80 months ago, illustration graphic has gone, though there is space for it, and the reference made to it.

Eagerly awaiting my “lot of likes!”


----------



## dynavit

You did get a like for spending 4 hours and 9 minutes of your life for searching this link!
Thank you


----------



## paraphernalia

reivaj said:


> I bought the pads based on these recommendations and while the comfort is drastically improved. The sound was not(to me). Sticking to the F cush for sure.



Again, if anyone hates the feeling of the F-pads on their ears but loves their sound, try Shipibo pads. They have about the same sound profile as the F's (with a tiny bit more treble) but are fluffy af


----------



## ChijiroKuro (May 27, 2021)

Yes, and don´t forget the BeatufulAudio Pads , with the different foam options they adapt to the sound of each model without problems. My GH2 with the merino pads and light foam sounds amazing, Music matters!
Be safe!
C.K.


----------



## Fvizeu

ChijiroKuro said:


> Yes, and don´t forget the BeatufulAudio Pads , with the different foam options they adapt to the sound of each model without problems. My GH2 with the merino pads and light foam sounds amazing, Music matters!
> Be safe!
> C.K.


Yes! BA pads are amazing with the Hemp. I can't understand why people like the Geekria Zeos and DMS used on their reviews.

And personally, I think the Beautiful Audio Pads look amazing on the Hemp:


----------



## ACOC0NUT

Fvizeu said:


> Yes! BA pads are amazing with the Hemp. I can't understand why people like the Geekria Zeos and DMS used on their reviews.
> 
> And personally, I think the Beautiful Audio Pads look amazing on the Hemp:


I can answer that. The Geekria G-cush pads are cheap, plain and simple. Also they don't sound BAD necessarily.

While I much prefer the Geekria LL and Earzonk L pads, they are not over ear style which is what many people are looking for when they pad swap Grados.


----------



## Gippy (May 27, 2021)

Fvizeu said:


> Yes! BA pads are amazing with the Hemp. I can't understand why people like the Geekria Zeos and DMS used on their reviews.



Because Geekria pads are $10-$20 with "free" shipping, while BA pads are up to $200 after shipping and brokerage: DHL nailed me for about $50 when I bought them. I thought the Geekria G pad came close to the BA large pad I had, minus the comfort. For the price of the BA pads, you can buy a SR225x, or a huge assortment of various $10-$20 foam pads to try out, other than the official Grado G pad, which is $55.


----------



## Loukasss

Hello everyone. Hope you are doing great. I wanted to ask you: Which should I choose? The sr80x or sr125x? Apart from the cable, is there any substantial difference? Thanks 😊


----------



## AWS Soul

trellus said:


> That is a happy Grado-Phone-Fam-Photo


Cheers Bro ,  I know I said I'll never buy another one , but the RS1x ??? would tempt me .
I've also never heard the PS series and by the reviews of the experts here in this thread I'm sure I would love the sound sig. of the 500e as I love the warmer RS1e.  
But I've got to be wise , so I'm holding back my trigger finger until I see what transpires with the X series.


----------



## AWS Soul

rasmushorn said:


> It sounds like the SR325x is moving away from its original edgy, metallic and punchy sound into a more mellow softer hemp-like sound? Is that really true? Then they are no longer what I am looking for. Hopefully the 225x will stay on the brighter side of the road. I am also looking forward to someone sharing their impression of 225x.


You nailed it here my friend ,  it is the metallic colouring / voice of the 325e that makes it special in my eyes ,  totally different overall voice than the plastics or woodies.


----------



## mochimashu

AWS Soul said:


> You nailed it here my friend ,  it is the metallic colouring / voice of the 325e that makes it special in my eyes ,  totally different overall voice than the plastics or woodies.


Agree, it has its special place, like a transition from plastic to metal, and PS500e is the transition from metal to wood. Whilst I wasn’t the biggest fan of the 325e, it’s still sad to hear it loses its uniqueness


----------



## Fvizeu

ACOC0NUT said:


> I can answer that. The Geekria G-cush pads are cheap, plain and simple. Also they don't sound BAD necessarily.
> 
> While I much prefer the Geekria LL and Earzonk L pads, they are not over ear style which is what many people are looking for when they pad swap Grados.


Of course I'm not saying everyone should buy the BA pads, especially people that are buying their first Grado. 

There are other cheaper OEM pads on Aliexpress and also Geekria ones that don't sound as dark as don't have the mid bass bump.


----------



## Hotteterre (May 27, 2021)

Hello, SR225x here! I try to write my impressions.

With the new drivers, the sound is more balanced: the high frequencies are crystal clear, as always, but without sharpness, and the bass ones are a little more prominent. The F cushions emphasize these aspects, especially if worn very adherent to the ears. Personally, I've preferred to widen the headband a little: distancing the earpieces from the ears, both the sound and the soundstage result more airy, open and, in my opinion, more balanced and natural. And very detailed, as usual!

In comparison to SR225E, I find the new model more realistic, but equally analytical. And it's also more efficient: at the same volume, it sounds noticeably louder. I also tried to exchange pads: in my opinion, even with L-cush pads the new model remains more linear.

In a word, I like SR225X very much!


----------



## Fvizeu

mochimashu said:


> Agree, it has its special place, like a transition from plastic to metal, and PS500e is the transition from metal to wood. Whilst I wasn’t the biggest fan of the 325e, it’s still sad to hear it loses its uniqueness


I still have hopes that they're are going to open up once you put the L pads back and retain the sub bass of the new drivers. Someone said something similar on the previous messages


----------



## Fvizeu (May 27, 2021)

Gippy said:


> Because Geekria pads are $10-$20 with "free" shipping, while BA pads are up to $200 after shipping and brokerage: DHL nailed me for about $50 when I bought them. I thought the Geekria G pad came close to the BA large pad I had, minus the comfort. For the price of the BA pads, you can buy a SR225x, or a huge assortment of various $10-$20 foam pads to try out, other than the official Grado G pad, which is $55.


Agree 100% with you. People should buy cheaper foam pads and try them out, because they change drastically the sound signature.

I just complained because I think the Geekria L pads are the worst possible choice if you want Grado sound, but I understand that's exactly the what they intended


----------



## Gippy (May 27, 2021)

Loukasss said:


> Which should I choose? The sr80x or sr125x? Apart from the cable, is there any substantial difference?


Nobody knows yet. Someone would need to get both and then test them. It'd be very easy to blind test with the help of a friend, as they'll feel exactly the same on the head.

What Grado claimed the SR125e had over the SR80e (the previous generation) was that it used higher-quality "ultra-high purity long crystal" copper for the driver voice coil. However, what affects the sound isn't necessarily the quality of the copper, but its thickness and the amount of winding. What Grado does to its SR125x drivers over the SR80x drivers is ultimately a trade secret unless someone does a teardown inspection.

The SR125e was never popular. People who wanted a plastic Grado got the SR80e (because it was $99) or they got the SR225e ($200), the most tricked-out model. Now that the SR60x is the same price as the old SR80e, the important comparison is SR60x vs. SR225x.


----------



## RiccardoPL

Astral Abyss said:


> Somewhere way back in this thread is a whole discussion... With graphics! ... Showing how to wear the pads.  It was a big thing.  Had to be several years ago now.  If someone has the gumption to find it, you'd get a lot of likes.  😀


You mean this one? I think this is too old post to have pictures 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/page-1229#post-10876796


----------



## AWS Soul (May 27, 2021)

Fvizeu said:


> Yes! BA pads are amazing with the Hemp. I can't understand why people like the Geekria Zeos and DMS used on their reviews.
> 
> And personally, I think the Beautiful Audio Pads look amazing on the Hemp:


I was looking at the B.A website and I'm unsure which pads I would buy , I'm concerned the small merino pads would present to much bass & kill that Grado mid sparkle ,  so maybe the small Hybrids would provide best balance. 
Then there is the larger pads which I assume are for the G-Cush Grado models.

Edit.......These pads are quite costly , it's not like you can try a few of them and keep the best (unless you are minted).
I've got a box full of cheap L-cush from eBay , some sound wonderful , some not.


----------



## oryan_dunn

ruthieandjohn said:


> Try Post 18,423 and surrounding posts, page 1229:
> 
> Here
> 
> ...


I wonder where that image is.  I've seen it somewhere else, but a couple months ago I tried to find it, and I couldn't.  I think it was probably in another forum, reddit, or somewhere.  I also tried finding it in archive.org, but came up empty.


----------



## Astral Abyss

oryan_dunn said:


> I wonder where that image is.  I've seen it somewhere else, but a couple months ago I tried to find it, and I couldn't.  I think it was probably in another forum, reddit, or somewhere.  I also tried finding it in archive.org, but came up empty.


It really helped me out and I wish it was still available here.


----------



## clundbe1

Al from Grado/ttvj. The mystery goes on...


----------



## clundbe1

.


----------



## clundbe1

The lowest pad are deluxe. Picture 2, deluxe on left. Yes thanks, Nobelprize etc, please donat to other forums 😍.


----------



## clundbe1

Beautiful audio, deluxe and original hemp. From left..


----------



## clundbe1

Again, the BA pads are serving the GH1 or 2 much more better than on Hemp.


----------



## clundbe1

.


----------



## Mad Max (May 27, 2021)

SR 325x impressions appreciated. Less metallicness? That's surprising. I actually like the metallic flavoring of 325is, and I intend to give 325e a shot later, which I read is similarly metallic.
Also, L-Cush all the way for me, though I don't dislike modified flats.




ParaLoganGrado said:


> It's starting to kinda feel /r/headphones -esque in here lately lol.


I'd argue that that sub is influenced by head-fi and other communities around the web.




SomeGuyDude said:


> Yeah, I've seen pictures and it's like... dude, move the damn thing. The center of the driver should be aimed into your ear canal, the pad needs to be on your temple. I slid them back into that weird position and wow the sound went in all the wrong directions.


I've been told by folks here to basically position the cups so that the sound fires mostly into my sideburns, LOL!


----------



## ACOC0NUT

Mad Max said:


> I've been told by folks here to basically position the cups so that the sound fires mostly into my sideburns, LOL!



I mean, yeah, pretty much. It's best to have the driver mostly directly above and/or your in front of your ear canal.

Depending on ear size, all you really have to do is roughly line up the back edge of the pad with the back edge of your ear. The front edge of the pad will rest in front of your ear kind of on your temple.


----------



## maggiesbrother

emorrison33 said:


> My RS2e has the white stitching (and I think my Hemp too).  I can't find any difference between the headband of the RS2e, Hemp and the SR325x.  But the metal inside the 325x is supposed to be different, and that I can tell...when you bend it out, to reduce the clamping force, it pretty much stays there. So don't bend too long or too much!


As someone with both the RS2e and the 325x, what are your impressions sonically? We’ve heard from folks saying the hemp and 325x are similar but I’d be curious how they compare to the RS2e.
I liked both the 500 and the 325e, but man, the combo of those metal cups and those nasty cables are a killer


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Mad Max said:


> I've been told by folks here to basically position the cups so that the sound fires mostly into my sideburns, LOL!


LMAO that ain't far off! The main thing is just move it around until things seem to "open up" properly. 

Grado are so much more finicky than nearly any headphone I've ever had. With stuff like my Audeze or the HD650 you can just kinda throw 'em on your head and as long as you didn't accidentally wear them over your eyes you're good to go, but there's this "sweet spot" with Grado that takes some fiddling to find.


----------



## oryan_dunn

I have the SR60i, and I got the L-cush to try out.  When I first got them, I put them on/around my ear like every other "on" ear headphone, which resulted in the plastic driver cover sitting directly on my ear.  Super painful, wanted to rip them off my head immediately.  Then, I found that picture showing how to wear them, and I moved them forward a bit so the back ring of the L cush sat on the top/back of my ear, and wow, now, they're super comfortable.  I like them better than the ttvj flat pads for comfort.  The flats in the same location are mostly comfortable, but I have big ears, and the inner point cartilage just barely touches the driver cover, and over time, can be a bit painful.


----------



## zazex (May 29, 2021)

rasmushorn said:


> It sounds like the SR325x is moving away from its original edgy, metallic and punchy sound into a more mellow softer hemp-like sound? Is that really true? Then they are no longer what I am looking for. Hopefully the 225x will stay on the brighter side of the road. I am also looking forward to someone sharing their impression of 225x.



To my ears, they're not "edgy" and "metallic", but they're still plenty "punchy".  They do sound different somehow from the
325e's, but I'm not yet able to determine exactly what it is.  I sold my 325e's about 6 months ago, so I'm not able
to do a direct comparison. 

Somehow, though, I feel/recall that I liked the 325e's more.  I recall and or sense that they were more detailed and even a touch
warmer overall, especially from the bass up to the mids.  I don't have an excited urge to listen to the 325x, which for me is always
a reliable sign that I really like (or dislike) a particular set of headphones. 

One thing I'd like to mention is that the 325x's are really nicely made compared with prior models in the Prestige Line.
They "hang together" much more solidly, the cable is covered with some type of nylon(?) material which doesn't get
hung up as easily; and it's softer and more pliable.  And the headband  is thicker with some very nicely done white stitching
close to the edges.  So, credit where it's due and IMO Grado definitely deserves credit  in that regard.


My 500e's and RS1i's are still my go-to headphones for serious listening.


----------



## trellus

RiccardoPL said:


> You mean this one? I think this is too old post to have pictures
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/page-1229#post-10876796


Yeah, it looks familiar and I even vaguely remember a crude drawing, but it was so long ago and I don’t recall it having really … won me over? Or perhaps I was already wearing them correctly, I dunno 🤷🏽‍♂️


----------



## SHAMuuu

Has the Hemp Hype cooled? Or are there more people who have attained Nirvana with them.

Reviews online have made them sound like the second coming.


----------



## PhenixS1970

Just another day at the home office....in very good company .


----------



## IvanDrago

Hi,

i wonder what will happen if the deluxe flat pads from vinyl junkie will be washed and mashed in warm water. 
Has someone compared the hemp ones with the deluxe?


----------



## donlin

Steve Guttenberg’s video today is about the 325X.


----------



## emorrison33

maggiesbrother said:


> As someone with both the RS2e and the 325x, what are your impressions sonically? We’ve heard from folks saying the hemp and 325x are similar but I’d be curious how they compare to the RS2e.
> I liked both the 500 and the 325e, but man, the combo of those metal cups and those nasty cables are a killer


The RS2e is more resolving, and "brighter".  I think the depth of the soundstage is better front to back, up and down, but about the same width.  If you have ever listened to an RS2e you know how the bass is.  Not powerful in anyway, but is just beautifully done.  Exacting maybe is the word?  The 325x has a little of that too, but has the more prominent bass like the Hemp does.  The 325x kinda has a combo thing going on, if that makes sense.  Just my opinion.


----------



## emorrison33

SHAMuuu said:


> Has the Hemp Hype cooled? Or are there more people who have attained Nirvana with them.
> 
> Reviews online have made them sound like the second coming.


They are a really good set of cans, IMO.  I have the GS1000e, RS2e and now the SR325x, and I still prefer the Hemp over the others.  I have other headphones from other manufacturers too, and the Hemp's still get most of my listening time.


----------



## donlin

SHAMuuu said:


> Has the Hemp Hype cooled? Or are there more people who have attained Nirvana with them.
> 
> Reviews online have made them sound like the second coming.


Not hype, it's really a great headphone, especially considering the price.


----------



## maggiesbrother

emorrison33 said:


> The RS2e is more resolving, and "brighter".  I think the depth of the soundstage is better front to back, up and down, but about the same width.  If you have ever listened to an RS2e you know how the bass is.  Not powerful in anyway, but is just beautifully done.  Exacting maybe is the word?  The 325x has a little of that too, but has the more prominent bass like the Hemp does.  The 325x kinda has a combo thing going on, if that makes sense.  Just my opinion.


Thanks a lot - I appreciate the insight. Honesty, I am most excited about Grado's shift to a new cable - the one thing I really don't like about the RS2e (not a new complaint for sure). I sent a message to grado asking if there'd be the potential to replace the stock RS2e cable with the new 8-conductor found on the 325x, and they responded "please circle back to us in a couple of months". So, we'll see, might get updated cables all around...


----------



## wormsdriver (May 28, 2021)

I think what most folks are experiencing with the Hemp is the engaging factor that is missing from lots of other cans. Lots of others do things better but what first got me into Grado years ago was that fun musical engaging sound. It kinda made me remember what it's all about and throw everything else out the window!
Unfortunately for me, I didn't think the Hemp was that great (vs my old Rs1). Good but not great and quite frankly having trouble understanding the big hype since I didn't find them super engaging.
I am excited about the new X line and excited to see what else Grado has in store for us, hopefully the Rs1 gets updated and comes back with a vengeance!🤟😁


----------



## ACOC0NUT

SHAMuuu said:


> Has the Hemp Hype cooled? Or are there more people who have attained Nirvana with them.
> 
> Reviews online have made them sound like the second coming.



Like others have said, the Hemps are great regardless of the hype.

I think the reason the Hemps are getting so much praise is two fold.

1. They have a less "offensive" tuning for most people, making them a more gentle introduction to the Grado house sound.

2. They simply got way more press than any other Grado release as of late. The Hemp memes and the fact they were on Chanel's like techlinked made it so a lot more people knew about them. Then when people maybe tried them, the new tuning help them get into it more.


----------



## PhenixS1970

Couldn’t resist the temptation and 325x on order arriving next week.  Eager to find out how they fair against my Hemp & Alessandro PRO.  Maybe…just maybe the 325x cable will be a bit better to manage during long dog walks, lol.


----------



## AWS Soul (May 28, 2021)

Hemp Vs 5OOe =

Edit -  I've not heard either , but the Hemp is getting some serious love , is it truly in the class of the high regarded 500e ? ,
Unless I've missed it I can't find any comparison on this thread.


----------



## donlin

AWS Soul said:


> Hemp Vs 5OOe =


Didn't own them at the same time but didn't care for the 500e (sold it) and still love the Hemp after almost a year.


----------



## paraphernalia (May 28, 2021)

What's the difference between the 325e with F/TTVJ-pads and the 325x? Has anybody tried both?


----------



## Stevko

Jeee 😍
Thank you amazon. 10 days


----------



## AWS Soul

SHAMuuu said:


> Has the Hemp Hype cooled? Or are there more people who have attained Nirvana with them.
> 
> Reviews online have made them sound like the second coming.


I think it's more a case of eyes being diverted to the land of the X - Series


----------



## AWS Soul

wormsdriver said:


> hopefully the Rs1 gets updated and comes back with a vengeance!


Dang !!!  I'm in love with the RS1e , I never heard the previous versions so It's hard for me to understand what has upset so many RS1 loyalists.


----------



## Luckyleo

AWS Soul said:


> Dang !!!  I'm in love with the RS1e , I never heard the previous versions so It's hard for me to understand what has upset so many RS1 loyalists.


I share your appreciation, as well as you confusion about the lack of love for the RS1e's!


----------



## eeagle

donlin said:


> Steve Guttenberg’s video today is about the 325X.


Nice tickler, so I had to find the link on my own.  I really don't agree with him that Grado has a sound of it own across the whole line, the various Grado models have a personality of their own, and I doubt I could nail the Grado sound in a blind test.  I was also surprised he compared it to a closed back ATH-M50x?? ; and that he didn't mention the new cable design.


----------



## AWS Soul

I've noticed that on Grado U.K that the Hemp is listed in the Reference category ,  I thought the Hemp was a limited edition ??
Reference Series Headphones


----------



## RiccardoPL

oryan_dunn said:


> I wonder where that image is.  I've seen it somewhere else, but a couple months ago I tried to find it, and I couldn't.  I think it was probably in another forum, reddit, or somewhere.  I also tried finding it in archive.org, but came up empty.


Maybe this?
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-sr80e-does-not-fit-my-hearing-or-broken.870284/#post-13988034


----------



## sjbrook (May 28, 2021)

Observations on my new Prestige SR225x headphones…

*Build…*
I don’t know what sea change in philosophy led to implementing a padded head band but long overdue. Not in any way superior to the $25 pad I bought for my SR80e but it is good to start with factory padding. (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07QS61HW5/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

The new braided cable…it is stiffer than the old rubber but seems to fight the ear cup tendency to get all twisty better. I think I prefer the rubber shielded cable overall despite the twistiness. I cannot help but feel that the only thing this new cladding addresses is a perception of product quality without actually changing product quality.

F Cush…much has been made of these. I don’t really get it. They are pretty standard hole cut dense foam pads. They have a fairly ridged structure on the inner wall of the center hole and I guess the radial cuts are patterned after TTVJ flats? I think they sound excellent but they are uncomfortable - to me. They exert pressure on the top of my ears that I cannot reposition away. As alternatives I have tried Yaxis (kinda muddy), Geekeria hole cut comfies (also too muted and too squishy), L Cush (too spacy and a bass suckout), Senn HD414 (both hole cut and solid), S Cush comfies from my SR80e (comfortable but screaming for a center hole cut).

Overall the best balance of comfort and SQ was the hole cut HD414 (YMMV). As iconic as they are, and I remember them from when they were a new product in the headphone world, I do wish there were other colors.

*Sound…*
This is the utterly subjective part so I will put some context in. My auditory apparatus (ears, nerves, brain) has almost six decades of use so there is some HF attenuation and my psycho-acoustic perceptions are probably somewhat different from someone in their 20’s. My musical tastes are far ranging but for headphone listening I tend not to listen to large scale complex music of any genre. Small jazz, chamber music, bluegrass, well produced studio rock. Large noisy things are for speakers and rooms, not my headspace.

My direct experience with Grados is limited to a brief session with some 60's (or maybe 80's? many years ago) and my SR80e for the past 2.5 years. Based on that I would conclude that the X series…sound like Grados, for all that implies good or bad depending on how you feel about the Grado house sound (if you are reading this thread then one assumes you are a fan.  )

The above having been stated…I like these headphones. I like them very much indeed. They are a decided step up from my 80e in every respect. Imaging, clarity, bass impact and texture.  I think that had I upgraded from my 80e to 225e I would have heard qualitative improvements but not having had 225e against which to compare I have no really useful insight on the overall changes from e to x.

The only real conclusion is that the Prestige series continues to be a value product that does something that so few other products in this price range seem to do – produce music. I have owned and/or listened to a lot of headphones over the decades from Senn, AKG, Beyer, Sony, Philips, Audio-Technica, etc... and while they all do good things, the Grados are the ones that, for me, get out of the way and play music. The only other headphones I get as much enjoyment from are the endlessly tweakable drivers that Koss puts in their KSC75 and PortaPro lines, but I still rate them below the Grado.

Someone reading this may conclude I am either a tone deaf moron or a savant. Not really the point. If you can find what makes you happy and not be stuck on an endless upgrade go-round then you are ahead of the curve. I would still love to check out a set of RS2 but I think this acquisition has pushed that itch a few years into the future. Maybe when they come out with an X version.  

A final thought on the overall design. Based on impedance and sensitivity Grado positions these as portable friendly but why? These are the least portable cans in the world. In noisy environments you won’t hear squat unless you crank to ear bleed. In quiet shared spaces the leakage at almost any volume will annoy the shitte out of anyone within 40 feet. The cable, be it rubber or braided, is a small garden hose. This design is optimal for one thing. Sitting still in a relatively quiet room. I seriously wish they would make a higher impedance version (120~250 Ohm) for people with beefy tube amps to drive them.

Signal path…

_Office: Computer (flac, streams, mp3)==> Topping D30==> B&K PT3==> Liquid Spark
Office: Marantz/HeartCD6000 (Tungsram E88CC)==> Topping D30==> B&K PT3==> Liquid Spark
Living Room: Pioneer PD65==> Pro-Ject DAC Box S FL==> Anthem Pre2L (Genelex Gold Lion 6922)
Living Room: AR/XA, Sumiko MMT, Grado Sig8/MCZ==> Vista Audio Phono-1 mkII==> Anthem Pre2L (Genelex Gold Lion 6922)_


----------



## Rebel Chris (May 28, 2021)

GH3 stands for great headphones 3x. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Stevko

Gonna return my 325x.
One dead driver and crappy sound on the other side.
Thank you again amazon for the returning terms.
enjoying my beyer instead


----------



## Loukasss

Well, i couldn’t hold back anymore, so in a few weeks I’m gonna receive the sr125x. I hope by the time i get them i can share my thoughts and experience with all of you here.


----------



## SHAMuuu

emorrison33 said:


> They are a really good set of cans, IMO.  I have the GS1000e, RS2e and now the SR325x, and I still prefer the Hemp over the others.  I have other headphones from other manufacturers too, and the Hemp's still get most of my listening time.




What other headphones from other manufacturers do you have? Is the hemp preferred to all others or just the grados?


donlin said:


> Not hype, it's really a great headphone, especially considering the price.



Yeah very good position in the mid-fi market I must say.


ACOC0NUT said:


> Like others have said, the Hemps are great regardless of the hype.
> 
> I think the reason the Hemps are getting so much praise is two fold.
> 
> ...



I was thinking the jokes and memes have given it a bit of spice and excitement for sure. Its funny... and it works. As funny as the 420 jokes, I think Steve Guttenbery saying "grados are horn-ey" is also up there for the funnies. I keep hearing SUPER PORTA PRO .. which is something a lot of people were hungry  for years.


AWS Soul said:


> I think it's more a case of eyes being diverted to the land of the X - Series



I have been trying to understand the grado lineup and how they scale, but there is always more info on the materials of the cups than the drivers besides size. I've not come up on anything as to why the drivers differ (e.g coatings or materials or thickness, voice coil differences except to say they are lighter or something like that)

Perhaps the young Grado boys have been involved in trying to gain more young followers with a tamer sound.


----------



## Stevko

What to buy for my 325x refund?
Im finished with the X.
Some second hand woodies?


----------



## donlin

sjbrook said:


> .....F Cush…much has been made of these. I don’t really get it. They are pretty standard hole cut dense foam pads. They have a fairly ridged structure on the inner wall of the center hole and I guess the radial cuts are patterned after TTVJ flats?


The TTVJ flats are actually patterned after the original Grado pads that were on all of their headphones from the late 1980’s to the mid 1990’s when they switched over to the L pads. Todd got exclusive permission from Grado to continue to sell the original flat pads so people could continue to use them.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Stevko said:


> What to buy for my 325x refund?
> Im finished with the X.
> Some second hand woodies?


You can probably find a used RS2e for $300-$350 USD which your refund would mostly cover.


----------



## headfry (May 28, 2021)

sjbrook said:


> Observations on my new Prestige SR225x headphones…
> 
> *Build…*
> I don’t know what sea change in philosophy led to implementing a padded head band but long overdue. Not in any way superior to the $25 pad I bought for my SR80e but it is good to start with factory padding. (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07QS61HW5/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1)
> ...


Enjoyed reading! The 225e’s are a big step up from the 80e (I own both) and it will be interesting to see how the 225x compares with the 225e. I love the 225e, also own and use the amazing GS1000i and the GR10e’s…..with the 225e’s getting the most use. ..looking forward to reading more posts on this!


----------



## sjbrook

donlin said:


> The TTVJ flats are actually patterned after the original Grado pads that were on all of their headphones from the late 1980’s to the mid 1990’s when they switched over to the L pads. Todd got exclusive permission from Grado to continue to sell the original flat pads so people could continue to use them.


Did the original flats have the radial cuts or was that a recent innovation?


----------



## donlin

sjbrook said:


> Did the original flats have the radial cuts or was that a recent innovation?


Yes, the originals had the radial cuts. The current Grado F pads, the TTVJ flat pads and the original 1980’s Grado pads are all exactly the same.


----------



## Gippy

sjbrook said:


> F Cush…much has been made of these. I don’t really get it.



Me neither. I'm on the other extreme. G pads, plus an amp that further widens the soundstage so much that it puts the HD800 to shame. It's an ethereal experience that I don't get out of my portable rigs. But it doesn't work on the low-end models without heavy EQ; putting the G pads on my old SR225i is treble murder.


----------



## tkddans

After contacting Grado's 4ourears store about my Hemp having unwanted resonance in the left cup, they didn't contact me back with any offer of support for fixing or replacement of my Hemp. They simply replied with a return label. No customer support at all.

I've tried sucking out any hair from the cup, with no help at all. If the resonance is caused by stray dust or hair on the driver, it isn't coming out without manually opening up the headphones and taking out whatever is there.

I'm pretty disappointed in Grado for handling the care of limited edition gear by just telling me to return it. I mean come on! What if they were out of the limited edition headphones and I had this issue? NO effort or offer to examine my set and return to me when fixed?

And you know what sucks the most? I LOVE the sound of these things! So what now...never get Grado again and risk this lack of support when something happens?


----------



## donlin

tkddans said:


> After contacting Grado's 4ourears store about my Hemp having unwanted resonance in the left cup, they didn't contact me back with any offer of support for fixing or replacement of my Hemp. They simply replied with a return label. No customer support at all.
> 
> I've tried sucking out any hair from the cup, with no help at all. If the resonance is caused by stray dust or hair on the driver, it isn't coming out without manually opening up the headphones and taking out whatever is there.
> 
> ...


Seems to me that they want you to return it so they can fix it or send a new one. Not sure what else they could do.


----------



## tkddans (May 29, 2021)

donlin said:


> Seems to me that they want you to return it so they can fix it or send a new one. Not sure what else they could do.


*Except their email didn't say anything of the sort. Here is what I said in my original email asking for support:*
"My order (Order #37027) has an audible issue in the left ear driver/cup. There is a distinct rattle or unwanted vibration noise coming from the left ear on any track or video tested. This issue does not occur on the right, only the left.

Is it possible to be given a shipping label to ship these back for repairs and/or be sent a replacement set of these headphones? If a repair or replacement is not possible, I would want to return these for a refund."


*And here is their response:*
"Here is your return label for your recent order (#37027).  You can find the return label attached to this email.  If you have any questions or problems with your return, please email .\n\n(generated by ShipStation)"


They barely said anything to specify what would happen in terms of replacement or repairs. Their response is so brief in fact, that the best I can infer is that they will refund with no effort made otherwise to replace or repair.


----------



## donlin

Definitely could be clearer but you asked for a shipping label for a repair or replacement and they sent you a shipping label. Maybe send another email to confirm what they plan to do but I’d think their intention is to do what you requested.


----------



## tkddans (May 29, 2021)

donlin said:


> Definitely could be clearer but you asked for a shipping label for a repair or replacement and they sent you a shipping label. Maybe send another email to confirm what they plan to do but I’d think their intention is to do what you requested.


Yea, I just sent an email now asking specifically about repairs.

It still isn’t good that customer support doesn’t communicate clearly here. Yes I asked for a label, but I was clear about requesting repairs - with a refund/return ONLY if such repairs weren’t possible.

Their response even says “If you have any questions or problems with *your return*, please email […]”

At best interpretation, they are being vague and need me to ask for clarification. That isn’t great customer communication. At worst, they skimmed or ignored my question - and with curt brevity expect me to just send back in their headphones for a return.

*EDIT::*
Richard Grado followed up with me and told me I can send them in for repair. He made it clear that they will repair it so long as I send it in with a note alongside the item that states what I would like to be done (e.g. "please repair and send back, or replace if needed," or something like that).

So it seems that I'm all good for now. If I still have an issue after the repair/replacement, I'll let the forum know!


----------



## donlin

tkddans said:


> Yea, I just sent an email now asking specifically about repairs.
> 
> It still isn’t good that customer support doesn’t communicate clearly here. Yes I asked for a label, but I was clear about requesting repairs - with a refund/return ONLY if such repairs weren’t possible.
> 
> ...


Excellent, glad it worked out!


----------



## Gippy

tkddans said:


> What if they were out of the limited edition headphones and I had this issue?



That wouldn't be an issue unless they no longer had the drivers. In the Hemp's case, they'd probably just use their best 44mm X drivers. It's not like the HP1000 where if those drivers die, you're outta luck.


----------



## PhenixS1970

So I ordered the x325x last Thursday evening and it was already delivered today (NL dealer).

This is my first ‘Prestige’ range Grado (I went straight to RS2e when I got into the brand and had a few LE as well in the past).

Looks: I really do like the ‘industrial’ look of these.  The black leather headband with the white stitching is a nice touch.

Comfort: they are a bit heavier then I expected as I am used to the wooden Grados but the little extra weight gives them a quality feel imo.

Sound: only a few hours on them but to my 50+ ears they sound a lot like The Hemp.  For me that’s a big plus.  I really like the low end on the Grados tuned for F-cush (I listen to so many diffrent genres from folk to metal to drum&bass and others…).  For more bass centered music I used to prefer my Audeze LCD-1 but since the arrival of Hemp (which I bought after) those days are gone.  The 325x easily is on par with Hemp and maybe they will really surprise me after more play time.

Cable: Aaaa THE cable.  It still is rather stiff but it won’t tangle like the snake we all know.  The braiding does make it a bit slippery when you want to roll it up for storage, like in my attached picture (so maybe still a bit of a snake after all).

That’s it for a first impression but if I note any significant changes after more play time I’ll get back on this.

After thought: If Grado releases an RS2x and RS1x which has all the virtuous of the legacy models but with the added bass I think they would really be onto something special for this generation of headphones.


----------



## Stevko

Not sure if I gonna try Grado again! No qualitycontroll in the factory?


----------



## Okrelayer (May 29, 2021)

Earlier in the week I posted about how I felt Grado was very particular about the wording on their website. You’ll even notice the wireless headphone doesn’t say a darn thing about the sound on the website, just that it uses a grado driver. They know it’s not a good headphone too! But they use the words “warm harmonic sounds“ and “pure Grado” on a few pages. RS2e being one of them. As well as the 125x and 225x. So i had spit balled the idea that those headphones were more in line with classic grado. I bought the 80x and I really enjoy it, but it’s not what i would consider the “pure Grado” house sound. So I purchased the 225x to see for myself.

For those worried that the classic grado sound was gone with the x-series fear not. I just got the SR225x and Grados house sound is fully intact. I’m getting that same “airiness” that i got from the RS2e and GH3. I got less of that with the 80x, and the Hemp I don’t get much of that same sound either. I love the Hemp, it’s an amazing headphone, but it’s not Grados house sound (For better or worse depending who you ask.)

I need more than the 30 minutes i have had with the SR225x to give it better impressions, but i first wanted to see if it passed the “Pure Grado” house sound test. and In my limited grado experience- it does

 *edit* so it seems that the 60x is the gateway into Grado. And you have two paths to take

1. The more balanced/neutral path which is SR80x, SR325x, Hemp…

2. Classic Grado path which is sr125x, SR225x, rs2e…


----------



## donlin

Stevko said:


> Not sure if I gonna try Grado again! No qualitycontroll in the factory?


I’ve bought many Grados over the last 30 years and didn’t always care for the sound but never had any malfunctioning units. Luck of the draw I guess.


----------



## tkddans

Stevko said:


> Not sure if I gonna try Grado again! No qualitycontroll in the factory?


I can’t be sure what the source of my issue is. It could be something getting in through the large holes on the backside’s grill. Hair or some dust. Couldn’t be something to do with quality control in that case.

Hopefully it is something so minor and they can fix it. But we’ll see. I do hope the resonance I hear isn’t a failed quality control check though during manufacture. It doesn’t seem to be a common issue, so I’m only guessing they left production in fine quality.

I still don’t love, of course, that my newly purchased headphones even picked up such an issue from just sitting in my apartment for a day or two exposed in the air.

I’ll check back in as I find out more, if they tell me what happens when the receive it. I shipped my Hemp back a couple hours ago.


----------



## Gippy

Okrelayer said:


> For those worried that the classic grado sound was gone with the x-series fear not. I just got the SR225x and Grados house sound is fully intact.



Wow, now I'm really tempted to pick up the SR225x even though I know it ultimately won't get much head time past the honeymoon phase.


----------



## joeq70

Hey friends. Since these are currently out of stock/backordered due to demand, I wanted to let you know that I'm selling a like new pair of the Shipibo Audio Grado earpads.


----------



## earmonger

Okrelayer said:


> Earlier in the week I posted about how I felt Grado was very particular about the wording on their website. You’ll even notice the wireless headphone doesn’t say a darn thing about the sound on the website, just that it uses a grado driver. They know it’s not a good headphone too! But they use the words “warm harmonic sounds“ and “pure Grado” on a few pages. RS2e being one of them. As well as the 125x and 225x. So i had spit balled the idea that those headphones were more in line with classic grado. I bought the 80x and I really enjoy it, but it’s not what i would consider the “pure Grado” house sound. So I purchased the 225x to see for myself.
> 
> For those worried that the classic grado sound was gone with the x-series fear not. I just got the SR225x and Grados house sound is fully intact. I’m getting that same “airiness” that i got from the RS2e and GH3. I got less of that with the 80x, and the Hemp I don’t get much of that same sound either. I love the Hemp, it’s an amazing headphone, but it’s not Grados house sound (For better or worse depending who you ask.)
> 
> ...


With the SR series you really do get what you pay for. I haven't heard the SR60x or SR80x but back in the day, I tried the whole SR series side by side. The difference between SR60 or SR80 and SR125 was huge, and SR325 was another major upgrade.  It doesn't seem fair to characterize the whole range by its second-from-the-bottom offering.


----------



## Okrelayer

earmonger said:


> With the SR series you really do get what you pay for. I haven't heard the SR60x or SR80x but back in the day, I tried the whole SR series side by side. The difference between SR60 or SR80 and SR125 was huge, and SR325 was another major upgrade.  It doesn't seem fair to characterize the whole range by its second-from-the-bottom offering.



I just think they all have a different tuning, for different tastes. Not that one is better than another. they coexist just fine


----------



## joeq70 (May 29, 2021)

Just want to drop in with my take on the new SR325X. IMO there is a reason that a price difference exists between it and the Hemp.

Here are some basic differences:

SR325X:

325X is bassier than the Hemp but less articulate in the bass
325X is less detailed than the Hemp. 325X is a little veiled sounding in comparison
325X soundstage is more congested than the Hemp
Overall, the 325X has much more in common with the Hemp than the SR325 non-X versions.

IMO, the Hemp is easily worth the extra money and is a clear upgrade over the 325X. That said, the 325X is a fine headphone in its own right, especially if you are looking for the bassiest, smoothest sounding Grado.


----------



## donlin

joeq70 said:


> Just want to drop in with my take on the new SR325X. IMO there is a reason that a price difference exists between it and the Hemp.
> 
> Here are some basic differences:
> 
> ...


Thanks, this is a very useful comparison!


----------



## carboncopy (May 29, 2021)

I posted a photo in the systems picture thread today. With the Trafomatic's ability to impedance match the headphones I am trying out a few. ZMF Aelous, Dan Clark Ether C Flow 1.1, Audeze LCD2-C ...the Trafomatic can drive all of them with ease. Then I noticed Moby put out a new album with Deutsche Grammophon. I started with the ZMF. Nice, but somehow not big enough, it just plays. Dan Clark (really love it with electronica). Better, there is scale but still something is missing. Then I reached for the RS2e. It is like day and night. It just speaks to me music. On a whole different level. I said it before and with growing experience I say it again: Grado is the high-end headphone. Where the "high-end" is the definition of what comes after hi-fi.


----------



## carboncopy

Sorry, double somehow


----------



## Mad Max

SomeGuyDude said:


> LMAO that ain't far off! The main thing is just move it around until things seem to "open up" properly.
> 
> Grado are so much more finicky than nearly any headphone I've ever had. With stuff like my Audeze or the HD650 you can just kinda throw 'em on your head and as long as you didn't accidentally wear them over your eyes you're good to go, but there's this "sweet spot" with Grado that takes some fiddling to find.


Grados aren't as finicky as Ultrasones in general, if you ever try those.  Or HD5x8 and HD5x9, their soundstaging suffers badly if placed wrong.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Mad Max said:


> Grados aren't as finicky as Ultrasones in general, if you ever try those.  Or HD5x8 and HD5x9, their soundstaging suffers badly if placed wrong.


I haven't had those Senns, but I've had the HD600 and HD650 and the thing about over-ears is they're really difficult to put on badly. They go the whole way around your ears so it's kinda obvious where they should be sitting.


----------



## Asahi Templar

Some interesting impressions about the 325x so far, it sounds like perhaps it is a baby ps500e? As I understand it the ps500e was considerably bassier than other Grados, maybe that is the new plan is to have the metal Grado be the bass kings,while the plastic and wood remain more traditional sounding.

I bet a ps500x is going to be a bass cannon!

I have a 325x on order as I missed having a Grado and couldn't resist giving the new ones a try. As I understand it the 325e was one of the brightest Grados so it sounds like it is quite a change from the last gen. 

Will be interesting to try, I had a GH4, the Hemp and the Grado White Headphone before, but I haven't tried the metal ones before.


----------



## Stevko (May 30, 2021)

tkddans said:


> I can’t be sure what the source of my issue is. It could be something getting in through the large holes on the backside’s grill. Hair or some dust. Couldn’t be something to do with quality control in that case.
> 
> Hopefully it is something so minor and they can fix it. But we’ll see. I do hope the resonance I hear isn’t a failed quality control check though during manufacture. It doesn’t seem to be a common issue, so I’m only guessing they left production in fine quality.
> 
> ...


DOA
Returned them yesterday
Maybe i should try sigva or ollo instead?


----------



## paraphernalia

Asahi Templar said:


> Some interesting impressions about the 325x so far, it sounds like perhaps it is a baby ps500e? As I understand it the ps500e was considerably bassier than other Grados, maybe that is the new plan is to have the metal Grado be the bass kings,while the plastic and wood remain more traditional sounding.
> 
> I bet a ps500x is going to be a bass cannon!
> 
> ...



I have the PS500e and while they have more bass than the RS2e or 325e any Grado with F-pads on has way more bass. It's just physics i guess, L-pads produce less bass than F-pads. So if at all then the PS500e is a baby 325x.


----------



## Rebel Chris

The PS500e is the only Grado which I found it needs to be fed with a good amp. PS500e with a tube amp is heaven, while using it with just my phone it is underwhelming.


----------



## Stevko (May 30, 2021)

Rebel Chris said:


> The PS500e is the only Grado which I found it needs to be fed with a good amp. PS500e with a tube amp is heaven, while using it with just my phone it is underwhelming.


All Grado sounds best with a good amp.
The difference is huge between a magni 3 and an apple dongle


----------



## Okrelayer (May 30, 2021)

someone posted this on Reddit. It also looks like the standard connection hemp is out of stock on the website


----------



## Gippy

Stevko said:


> Maybe i should try sigva or ollo instead?


You just spent your last six posts or so dunking on Grado because Amazon sent you a lemon. We get it, bad stuff happens. You could've sucked it up and waited an excruciating (sarcasm) 2 weeks for an exchange replacement using a free return shipping exchange label, because that's one of the advantages of buying from Amazon. But no, you're done with Grado. Fine. Move on, because nobody in a Grado Fan Club thread really wants to hear constant complaining from someone who doesn't care about the brand anymore.


----------



## carboncopy

Aaand…one more review where the stock pads are thrown away at the start. I really-really don’t get it.



As a side note. I bought these exact Geekria pads, they arrived last week. Nice packaging and eveything and I used them about 5 Minutes before putting them away. Then For curiosity I let my wife try them (she really loves the Hemp). Same. She is no audiofil but after 1 minute she commented, the the “energy” is missing.


----------



## Okrelayer

I see the appeal in trying different pads, but what separates grado from other brands to me is that their headphones have more of that top end excitement while still retaining an accurate and stunning mid range.  If you take away the “excitement” it loses a big part of Grados identity IMO


----------



## ESL-1 (May 30, 2021)

donlin said:


> Unfortunately not really a Hemp review since the whole thing is based on the large pads.  Those big pads transform the sound into something else, definitely not for the better in my opinion.


I also agree.  The thought of going back to the original flats was the result of some testing comparing the different pads as the x series was being developed.  It was far from a random decision and the Hemp was the first model to apply these results.

Certainly it is perfectly fine to do one’s own experimenting with different pads to decide what you find most to your preference.  There is already a small cottage industry revolving around different after market parts that are aimed at owners of Grados.  It really is a great boon to Grado owners who want to personalize the sound and look of their phones.

As to the question of comfort, that is also a very personal decision.  The thought I want to point out is that unless you have taken the time to properly adjust the fit you will most likely be shortchanging the possible results.  Of course this important for any headphones but it seems be even more critical with the Grado models.  Adjust the head band to get the best combination for both performance and comfort, a little bit sometimes does the trick.

I have a wide assortment of different headphones and a number of the Grados are in my opinion among the most comfortable for Me.  I can listen to these for long periods of time without any issues.  Many times it can just be a slight lessening of the clamping pressure to tune it in.  I am sure many enthusiasts already do this.  If not then give it a shot, a little time spent on this could change both the sonic and comfort factor for you.

Enjoy the journey…..


----------



## AWS Soul

Okrelayer said:


> Earlier in the week I posted about how I felt Grado was very particular about the wording on their website. You’ll even notice the wireless headphone doesn’t say a darn thing about the sound on the website, just that it uses a grado driver. They know it’s not a good headphone too! But they use the words “warm harmonic sounds“ and “pure Grado” on a few pages. RS2e being one of them. As well as the 125x and 225x. So i had spit balled the idea that those headphones were more in line with classic grado. I bought the 80x and I really enjoy it, but it’s not what i would consider the “pure Grado” house sound. So I purchased the 225x to see for myself.
> 
> For those worried that the classic grado sound was gone with the x-series fear not. I just got the SR225x and Grados house sound is fully intact. I’m getting that same “airiness” that i got from the RS2e and GH3. I got less of that with the 80x, and the Hemp I don’t get much of that same sound either. I love the Hemp, it’s an amazing headphone, but it’s not Grados house sound (For better or worse depending who you ask.)
> 
> ...





Okrelayer said:


> The more balanced/neutral path which is SR80x, SR325x, Hemp


I never thought I'd see the day where the 325 is categorized under " Neutral "


----------



## AWS Soul (May 30, 2021)

tkddans said:


> I can’t be sure what the source of my issue is. It could be something getting in through the large holes on the backside’s grill. Hair or some dust. Couldn’t be something to do with quality control in that case.
> 
> Hopefully it is something so minor and they can fix it. But we’ll see. I do hope the resonance I hear isn’t a failed quality control check though during manufacture. It doesn’t seem to be a common issue, so I’m only guessing they left production in fine quality.
> 
> ...





tkddans said:


> I shipped my Hemp back a couple hours ago


I sent my RS2e of to Grado UK for a service due to a similar issue , grattle in the left cup on certain low frequencies ,  when I blew in the cup I could hear something similar to blowing on a piece of paper at close distance , like a shaking / rattling sound I guess ,  I knew something had ripped / torn ?? .   
It took about a month for them to return home but dang my RS2e sound wonderful again.     I'm assuming they replaced both drivers because there was fresh glue in the cups holding both drivers in place.  
Cost me £150 (Standard RS2e repair charge) .   Well worth it though


----------



## AWS Soul (May 30, 2021)

Asahi Templar said:


> I bet a ps500x is going to be a bass cannon


Deleted


----------



## AWS Soul

Okrelayer said:


> someone posted this on Reddit. It also looks like the standard connection hemp is out of stock on the website


This is what I mentioned a few posts back ,  Hemps are categorized as Reference Series on Grado Uk ,  they are on the same page as RS1e & RS2e .


----------



## donlin

AWS Soul said:


> This is what I mentioned a few posts back ,  Hemps are categorized as Reference Series on Grado Uk ,  they are on the same page as RS1e & RS2e .


Not really surprising since the Hemp has generated more buzz and rave reviews than anything they’ve put out in a long time. Not to mention many people consider it to be the best sounding headphone they currently make.


----------



## AWS Soul

donlin said:


> Not really surprising since the Hemp has generated more buzz and rave reviews than anything they’ve put out in a long time. Not to mention many people consider it to be the best sounding headphone they currently make.


Yet  I have absolutely no desire to purchase one , I maybe alone here but I think they are quite ugly & I don't like the button on the grills.
I'm sure I'll run across a cheap one on eBay one day .


----------



## Stevko

Gippy said:


> You just spent your last six posts or so dunking on Grado because Amazon sent you a lemon. We get it, bad stuff happens. You could've sucked it up and waited an excruciating (sarcasm) 2 weeks for an exchange replacement using a free return shipping exchange label, because that's one of the advantages of buying from Amazon. But no, you're done with Grado. Fine. Move on, because nobody in a Grado Fan Club thread really wants to hear constant complaining from someone who doesn't care about the brand anymore.


You’r right 
The lemon is eaten and digested.
Considering the hemp from a local dealer instead


----------



## donlin

Stevko said:


> You’r right
> The lemon is eaten and digested.
> Considering the hemp from a local dealer instead


Always nice to buy from a local dealer whenever possible.


----------



## IvanDrago

Hemp detachable cable mod 
Driver look like the one from a SR80se, right?!


----------



## Stevko

A guy are selling a grado-ra1 for about 300 USD.
Is it worth it?


----------



## Stevko (May 30, 2021)

donlin said:


> Always nice to buy from a local dealer whenever possible.


X series are not for sale locally yet.so I bought from amazon…..
But hemp is available local.


----------



## Gippy

IvanDrago said:


> Hemp detachable cable mod



That's real invasive. If you don't mind keeping the Y split, a less invasive method is to snip the cable a little below the Y split and just add a connector there.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Stevko said:


> A guy are selling a grado-ra1 for about 300 USD.
> Is it worth it?


I've never heard this amp, but some googling shows that it's a very simple, glorified DIY project of an amp. Probably better options for $300.


----------



## donlin

Stevko said:


> A guy are selling a grado-ra1 for about 300 USD.
> Is it worth it?


I had one many years ago when it first came out. It was good at the time but not much compared to today’s amps. It would be more like a Grado collectible at this point and not a bad price.


----------



## clundbe1

Stevko said:


> X series are not for sale locally yet.so I bought from amazon…..
> But hemp is available local.
> [/QUOTE
> Open an account with Jet Carrier and they will give you an adress i Delaware. Shipping is cheap but you have to pay the tax. Much cheaper than bying Grado in europe i think.


----------



## Stevko (May 30, 2021)

325x cost me 385usd incl tax/all.(amazon)
Has/had a jetcarrier account


----------



## clundbe1

Stevko said:


> 325x cost me 385usd incl tax/all.
> Has/had a jetcarrier account


👍


----------



## clundbe1

clundbe1 said:


> 👍


Though you were thinking of getting the Hemp.


----------



## AWS Soul (May 30, 2021)

I've been pretty much listening to the RS1e ( TTVJ deluxe flat pad) for around 10 hours today using Deezer Hi-Fi as the music client , also Progressive house has been the genre all day long .
Plugged straight into my laptop with a touch of eq from Maxx audio waves , this is sonic bliss. 
I prefer the sound of all my Grados plugged into my laptop more than my Dragonfly Cobalt.
How deep the RS1e digs blows me away , so deep.

Edit .....  I've also gone back in time a few years on this thread during my 10 hour RS1e-athon , some very good reading indeed.


----------



## joseph69

Stevko said:


> All Grado sounds best with a good amp.


I totally agree.


----------



## carboncopy

joseph69 said:


> I totally agree.


Sometimes it’s almost like the 80’s again. All these youtubers are talking about amplification like: it has enough power so who needs more and maybe they add that it has low distorsion. That’s it. Just like when the first tranisitor amplifiers became available. There is waaay more to amplification…(and electronics in general).

Take this for example:



His first ecounter with a tube amp and he was way before an “influencer”. I don’t know if he ever lived together with a proper system. (Hearing it a friend/show does not count.)

As for Grado. They are probably the most transparent headphones. Almost just the driver. They show *everything*. Of course they can run from a phone because they are efficient. But they scale like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## Stevko

clundbe1 said:


> Though you were thinking of getting the Hemp.


Maybe, or maybe I try 325X again


----------



## Stevko

carboncopy said:


> Sometimes it’s almost like the 80’s again. All these youtubers are talking about amplification like: it has enough power so who needs more and maybe they add that it has low distorsion. That’s it. Just like when the first tranisitor amplifiers became available. There is waaay more to amplification…(and electronics in general).
> 
> Take this for example:
> 
> ...



Using my magni in low gain 9 O clock.
Sound so good. Using it for the sound not the power.

grado says:




> *Get a good headphone amp*
> A standard laptop jacks is going to degrade the sound quality significantly. This is one area where spending a little extra is going to really pay off in the end, plus they'll make your headphones sound so much better the rest of the time too. Check out the Woo WA6 premium headphone amp, or the Schiit Magni as a budget option.


----------



## Okrelayer

The hemps will be discontinued later this year?  I found this on reddit. It seems like we don’t know the future of the hemps lol


----------



## clundbe1

Okrelayer said:


> The hemps will be discontinued later this year?  I found this on reddit. It seems like we don’t know the future of the hemps lol


Guess thats why they are called limited edt👍.


----------



## Okrelayer

clundbe1 said:


> Guess thats why they are called limited edt👍.



I can see both sides of this. The Hemps were limited edition, but at the same time it’s been a major HIT. So i wouldn’t hate them if they incorporated into their main line up somehow


----------



## Rebel Chris

carboncopy said:


> As for Grado. They are probably the most transparent headphones. Almost just the driver. They show *everything*. Of course they can run from a phone because they are efficient. But they scale like there is no tomorrow.


Carboncopy,  I think you have heard a lot of really good amps (good taste ) . I enjoy my Feliks Echo OTL amp. I remembered you saying OTL was inferior to Class A tube you currently using. Did I recall it right and can you tell why?

I'm searching a better amp for my grado's and found my self not liking solid state. I'm more a tube guy. 

Kind regards, Chris


----------



## Stevko

Waiting for my new op amp.
Schiit Hel 2
Sent this week.
Hope it is good…


----------



## Stevko

clundbe1 said:


> Looking forward for the Wood/Titanium Edition. Grado WT1.


Drømmt noe mer om disse?


----------



## donlin

Okrelayer said:


> I can see both sides of this. The Hemps were limited edition, but at the same time it’s been a major HIT. So i wouldn’t hate them if they incorporated into their main line up somehow


No doubt they will be coming out with updated RS-1 and RS-2’s which will take the place of the Hemp.


----------



## Okrelayer

donlin said:


> No doubt they will be coming out with updated RS-1 and RS-2’s which will take the place of the Hemp.


 Oh i’m sure we are gonna see an update of the RS1/2. I just don’t know if they will have a similar tuning to the hemp. The new SR325x appears to be the hemp in different cloths from the impressions on here


----------



## clundbe1

Stevko said:


> Drømmt noe mer om disse?


😂


----------



## Okrelayer

To bring you guys up to speed I currently own Grado Hemp, Grado sr225x, and Grado SR80x. I sold my GH3 last week to make room for some of the x-series. I’ll be using the HEMP/225x as my main headphones because i like the flat pads a lot. The SR80x will be my guitar playing headphone, and the headphone i let friends borrow to get a taste of Grado.

__

Guys i am LOVING the SR225x. It is giving me that live at a concert feeling. The sound is so lively and energetic. The treble is so bright and in your face. When listening to stuff like Judas Priest it’s like laser beams creating prisms in front of me. I absolutely love it. This is the sound that i fell in love with when I heard my first SR80e, and soon after RS2e. It’s refined though, I never get the impression that it‘s “too piercing“ or anything, but it’s definitely closer to classic grado than the SR80x.

I think the SR80x is a fantastic headphone, kind of a steal at 125 dollars. But for ME it was sitting “too close” to the Hemp for me to stick with it. So glad i checked out the SR225x because it’s exactly what i was hoping from this x-series. The detail, the refinement that the x series offers but closer to the Grado House sound. I think the bass on the SR225x is more reserved compared to the SR80x. The overall presentation is more light and airy on the SR225x. I am having an absolute blast with the SR225x. It blows away my GH3 that I sold.

For those looking at the new x-series drivers pick and choose based more on your taste profile rather than price. No one here has tried the SR60x, or the sr125x. But the SR80x has some in common with the 80e, but i think the treble is a lot lower and the bass seems to be raised. But i haven’t heard the 80e in about 6 months So take that with what you will. The 225x sounds a lot like what i think the grado house sound sounds like. And the sr325x from what I’ve read seems like the hemp in different cloths. So it really depends what you are looking for. I’m just glad they have different tunings for different preferences.

Take care guys, back to listening


----------



## Beagle

Okrelayer said:


> Guys i am LOVING the SR225x. It is giving me that live at a concert feeling. The sound is so lively and energetic. The treble is so bright and in your face. When listening to stuff like Judas Priest it’s like laser beams creating prisms in front of me. I absolutely love it. This is the sound that i fell in love with when I heard my first SR80e, and soon after RS2e. It’s refined though, I never get the impression that it‘s “too piercing“ or anything, but it’s definitely closer to classic grado than the SR80x.


And this with the flat pads? They really must have changed the driver.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Okrelayer said:


> The hemps will be discontinued later this year?  I found this on reddit. It seems like we don’t know the future of the hemps lol


Didnt we just see a post where Rich Grado (or whatever intern runs his social media) said that The Hemp was staying in the lineup ?


----------



## Okrelayer

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Didnt we just see a post where Rich Grado (or whatever intern runs his social media) said that The Hemp was staying in the lineup ?


Yeah there seems to be some confusion. lol. I actually emailed rich grado after my original post and he said this 

”As for what the plans are... we get a kick out of all the people who "know" what we are going to do next, we usually don't know ourselves until it happens, but we never talk about future plans, it would take away from the anticipation and changes too often...”


----------



## Asahi Templar

I would guess given the Hemps popularity and it bringing people to Grado who wouldnt have done so before, they will likely keep it around, probably in a slightly different version. That makes the most sense, change the design a bit so that people who got the limited edition version dont feel cheated. 

I think they should make it the RS-3x, add a new entry model to their reference line. Change to the new cable, and maybe a slight change in the earcup pattern to designate the change. Or just call it the RS-Hemp if they want to keep the Hemp in the name, as I am guessing that alone brought in a good chunk of sales!


----------



## Okrelayer

I know I was just gushing about the SR225x up there but I’m listening to a modest mouse cd on the hemp and I’m having another moment.

I love how realistic music sounds on the hemp. aside from maybe the sennheiser hd600 I never heard a headphone that had such a perfect timbre. Acoustic and electric instruments sound like they would right next to me. It’s amazing. Sounds amazing with not well recorded music too. They have an incredible headphone here, qould be cool to see them keep it In some form.


----------



## PhenixS1970

Hi All, I noticed that on the left driver side the cable on my new rs325x has been connected in such a way that it always results in a twist when I put them on.  Anyone else has this?  Informed my dealer but not sure if this is a reason for an exchange.


----------



## henriks

Are you okay?


----------



## carboncopy

Rebel Chris said:


> Carboncopy,  I think you have heard a lot of really good amps (good taste ) . I enjoy my Feliks Echo OTL amp. I remembered you saying OTL was inferior to Class A tube you currently using. Did I recall it right and can you tell why?
> 
> I'm searching a better amp for my grado's and found my self not liking solid state. I'm more a tube guy.
> 
> Kind regards, Chris


Well, I don’t remember I saying that. But, OTL is indeed something a bit special thing, mainly because of it’s high output impedance. I checked the Euforia and the specification says it is for heaphones 32Ohm to 600Ohm or something, so according to that it should be okay with Grado. What that means I guess is, that it used big enough tubes so they can deliver the needed current to low impedance headphones too, but it won’t change the fact, that they have high output impedance.

Why is that important? It is actually the same thing as in the “normal” speaker world the damping factor. A ratio between the output impedance of the amplifier and the load impedance of the (in this case) headphones. Usually a minimum of 10 makes sense, so that the driver has a resonance controll. It can depend on the type of driver construction of course. I am not a fan of really high damping factor, because it is then usually achieved through strong negativ feedback which harms more on other counts.

That ratio is the ground why high impedance headphones (300Ohm and more) are usually recommended for OTL.

Bet the ultimate thruth is: whatever you like is your way. It’s just a small angle on the technology I wrote here.

I personally think that the golden way is the transformer coupled tube headamp with impedance matching option. Like my Trafomatic Head 2 or the new McIntosch for example. But it is only my experience…


----------



## PhenixS1970

henriks said:


> Are you okay?


Let me get back to you on that, lol.  And no worries I'm familiar with the brand and I have had little 'quirks' with G I bought before.  Just curious about this twist....


----------



## JaquesGelee

PhenixS1970 said:


> Hi All, I noticed that on the left driver side the cable on my new rs325x has been connected in such a way that it always results in a twist when I put them on.  Anyone else has this?  Informed my dealer but not sure if this is a reason for an exchange.


Hey there,

got this with self-braided/ sleeved cables too. The sleeve has maybe a little twist below the shrink or is a bit too tight, which results in your named situation. I would call it handmade side effects.

Maybe you could correct it by yourself. I haven't touched these, so i don't know.

Cheers


----------



## PhenixS1970

JaquesGelee said:


> Hey there,
> 
> got this with self-braided/ sleeved cables too. The sleeve has maybe a little twist below the shrink or is a bit too tight, which results in your named situation. I would call it handmade side effects.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot  Fixed it with a few...twists lol.


----------



## Blazer39

should i upgrade from my sr225e to sr225x?!
is there major sound difference between series x and series e?


----------



## emorrison33

SHAMuuu said:


> What other headphones from other manufacturers do you have? Is the hemp preferred to all others or just the grados?
> 
> 
> Yeah very good position in the mid-fi market I must say.
> ...


I have other headphones from Hifiman, Sennheiser, Meze, Audio Technica, Verum and a few Drop redos.  I would say I prefer others depending on what and how I am listening.  Example, if I know I am going to listen to classical and be able to relax and enjoy fully in the bed room, I will wear the GS1000e.


----------



## Rebel Chris

carboncopy said:


> I personally think that the golden way is the transformer coupled tube headamp with impedance matching option. Like my Trafomatic Head 2 or the new McIntosch for example. But it is only my experience…


Thank you very much. Time to audition a Trafomatic or/and a McIntosh.


----------



## emorrison33

joeq70 said:


> Just want to drop in with my take on the new SR325X. IMO there is a reason that a price difference exists between it and the Hemp.
> 
> Here are some basic differences:
> 
> ...


I have the same impressions.  And I think those impressions convey over to the RS2e vs. the Hemp.  Hemp is bassier than the RS2e, but the bass on the RS2e is more "refind". Hemp is less detailed than the RS2e...slightly, and the RS2e has a bigger soundstage, slightly.


----------



## AWS Soul

I listened to my RS2e before and I'm struggling with the brighter sound signature , maybe it's a case of re-tuning my brain , but I really do prefer the warmer sound of the RS1e.   I'm thinking about letting the RS2e leave my family and bring in the PS500e (X ?) .
I gave my SR325e a listen and I enjoyed it , so that's a keeper.  
I use to love my RS2e , what has just happened ???, I'm baffled.


----------



## AWS Soul

Okrelayer said:


> I sold my GH3 last week


Wow , reading back through some of this thread , It appeared you highly rated them , that must of been a tough decision .


----------



## lugnut

ESL-1 said:


> I also agree.  The thought of going back to the original flats was the result of some testing comparing the different pads as the x series was being developed.  It was far from a random decision and the Hemp was the first model to apply these results.
> 
> Certainly it is perfectly fine to do one’s own experimenting with different pads to decide what you find most to your preference.  There is already a small cottage industry revolving around different after market parts that are aimed at owners of Grados.  It really is a great boon to Grado owners who want to personalize the sound and look of their phones.
> 
> ...


----------



## lugnut (Jun 1, 2021)

ESL-1  On this post  you have a photo (could not copy it) of three pairs of Grado Woodies, it looks like a pair of GS3000e reference series, GS2000e statement series and a pair of GS3000e statement series.  What is the difference between the two pairs of GS3000e, reference series and statement series ? I am at a loss on trying to figure this out !
See above post, screwed up my post .


----------



## Okrelayer (Jun 1, 2021)

AWS Soul said:


> Wow , reading back through some of this thread , It appeared you highly rated them , that must of been a tough decision .



I … have comfort issues lol. And I started to get an aversion to the “comfy pads.” The flat pads on the hemp was much less irritating for me. So i had to let them go to buy another flat pad grado (SR225x!) That’s partly why I’m not using the SR80x on the regular either. Glad they are going more with the flats, my ears are much happier


----------



## Okrelayer

AWS Soul said:


> I listened to my RS2e before and I'm struggling with the brighter sound signature , maybe it's a case of re-tuning my brain , but I really do prefer the warmer sound of the RS1e.   I'm thinking about letting the RS2e leave my family and bring in the PS500e (X ?) .
> I gave my SR325e a listen and I enjoyed it , so that's a keeper.
> I use to love my RS2e , what has just happened ???, I'm baffled.


That’s interesting! Did you check out the Hemp? That sounds like it would be more towards your warmer sound preference. But that’s really weird how your taste changed. But we all gotta go with what we like.  like for me I like the combination of the Hemp and the SR225x.


----------



## AWS Soul

Okrelayer said:


> I … have comfort issues lol. And I started to get an aversion to the “comfy pads.” The flat pads on the hemp was much less irritating for me. So i had to let them go to buy another flat pad grado (SR225x!) That’s partly why I’m not using the SR80x on the regular either. Glad they are going more with the flats, my ears are much happier


I wear TTVJ flat deluxe 90% of the time on all my HP's .   I've put a half wrap of electrical tape around my flats aswell , just adds that touch extra sub-bass.    A full wrap seems to choke the mids , but a half is sweet.


----------



## AWS Soul

Okrelayer said:


> That’s interesting! Did you check out the Hemp? That sounds like it would be more towards your warmer sound preference. But that’s really weird how your taste changed. But we all gotta go with what we like.  like for me I like the combination of the Hemp and the SR225x.


I've been reading all the reviews on the Hemp , but I'm simply not attracted to it .   I know the PS500 will be a sound signature I will love , and also then I'll have a hybrid wood / aluminum in my collection.  
Or maybe it's time to side step Grado completely and try out a new brand .


----------



## paraphernalia

AWS Soul said:


> I listened to my RS2e before and I'm struggling with the brighter sound signature , maybe it's a case of re-tuning my brain , but I really do prefer the warmer sound of the RS1e.   I'm thinking about letting the RS2e leave my family and bring in the PS500e (X ?) .
> I gave my SR325e a listen and I enjoyed it , so that's a keeper.
> I use to love my RS2e , what has just happened ???, I'm baffled.



I am going through phases all the time so if i were you i'd keep the RS2e. One evening i find the PS500e to be too bright and the next day i might find it to be just right. It changes all the time...


----------



## AWS Soul

paraphernalia said:


> I am going through phases all the time so if i were you i'd keep the RS2e. One evening i find the PS500e to be too bright and the next day i might find it to be just right. It changes all the time...


Yeah , maybe I should just enjoy my RS1e instead of worrying about the others I'm not happy with ,  RS1e really is a beautiful HP after some break in.


----------



## sjbrook

So after spending the weekend doing hours of listening and endless pad swapping...I am currently sticking with the flats on the 225x but...now that I have an idea of correct position of the L cushion I really like the additional spaciousness in the head space.  I decided to go all in on my 80e mods and I opened the remaining holes around the drivers.  Ye gods!  On the wrong material it will blow your head off...on the right material...it's pretty good.  The cups are damped with felt so it's not like they have become vibrating bass canons (nor would you mistake them for something from Phillips).  Which brings me to...now I am curious to try these absurd 80's with G cushions.  But I am NOT spending $50 on the proposition.

Is there a consensus on what of the after market G pads is the best option?  The closest in structure and size to oem?  There are many on Amazon and they are all less than $15 so surely there must be one more worthy than the rest?


----------



## SHAMuuu

emorrison33 said:


> I have other headphones from Hifiman, Sennheiser, Meze, Audio Technica, Verum and a few Drop redos.  I would say I prefer others depending on what and how I am listening.  Example, if I know I am going to listen to classical and be able to relax and enjoy fully in the bed room, I will wear the GS1000e.



Yeah I think we all understand that lol.

Anyway a cool local head-fi 'er let me demo his Grados (125 and rs2 with no button, both with those giant pads), and I spent some time with them and what I have.

The grado experience I will sum up with my sound impressions:







I get it. But I cannot explain it. I think this is the only headphone I probably will never comment on the sound. They're not perfect, but they're perfectly fine. This experience, thanks to a local member allowed me to get a taste of Brooklyn's best. It's got style. And if style is everything, then I get why people lose their minds over these.

Thank You


----------



## kism

Okrelayer said:


> No one here has tried the SR60x



I posted my impressions of the sr60x a while back. However, it is my first Grado, so I am unable to compare them to other models discussed here.


----------



## kism (Jun 2, 2021)

sorry, didn’t mean to post twice.


----------



## zazex

paraphernalia said:


> I am going through phases all the time so if i were you i'd keep the RS2e. *One evening i find the PS500e to be too bright and the next day i might find it to be just right. It changes all the time...*



Maybe it's the recordings...


----------



## Stevko (Jun 2, 2021)

zazex said:


> Maybe it's the recordings...


sshit in- sshit out


----------



## paraphernalia

zazex said:


> Maybe it's the recordings...


That, too. Still i keep changing my taste all the time. Some weeks ago i had a 325e phase and listened to everything with it and right now i prefer a fatter sound.


----------



## Okrelayer

Because I’ve been giving my hemp some extra love lately, I’ve also been looking closer at it. I noticed some slight imperfections in the hemp/maple housings. Just wondering if this is normal, I need to ease my mind lol. Notice the small divot I circled, and I also circled the little hemp pieces pushing out near the driver. I’m sure it’s “fine”, it probably comes with the territory of using hemp. But I would be lying to myself if I didn’t need some other opinions on it:


----------



## Gippy

sjbrook said:


> Is there a consensus on what of the after market G pads is the best option? The closest in structure and size to oem? There are many on Amazon and they are all less than $15 so surely there must be one more worthy than the rest?



Unlike the L pad, which has a near-equivalent in the Geekria L, the G pad doesn't have a near-equivalent aftermarket version.

The G pad is constructed with 2 foam densities in a seamless transition from inner to outer. That's why it costs $55. The aftermarket G pads don't do this. The Geekria G pad is more shallow as well. The official G pad will spike the treble at around 6khz, so if the headphone wasn't initially tuned to compensate for this, you'll need to EQ it down.


----------



## sjbrook

Gippy said:


> Unlike the L pad, which has a near-equivalent in the Geekria L, the G pad doesn't have a near-equivalent aftermarket version.
> 
> The G pad is constructed with 2 foam densities in a seamless transition from inner to outer. That's why it costs $55. The aftermarket G pads don't do this. The Geekria G pad is more shallow as well. The official G pad will spike the treble at around 6khz, so if the headphone wasn't initially tuned to compensate for this, you'll need to EQ it down.


That was kind of my fear.  Looking at the aftermarket G's none of them look close in terms of being constructed of dual density foams and in some cases the dimensions of the bowl look completely off.  Ah well...


----------



## ACOC0NUT

Okrelayer said:


> Because I’ve been giving my hemp some extra love lately, I’ve also been looking closer at it. I noticed some slight imperfections in the hemp/maple housings. Just wondering if this is normal, I need to ease my mind lol. Notice the small divot I circled, and I also circled the little hemp pieces pushing out near the driver. I’m sure it’s “fine”, it probably comes with the territory of using hemp. But I would be lying to myself if I didn’t need some other opinions on it:


It should be fine. Hemp "wood" is a composite wood made from the hemp fibers and crushed up stems being compressed together with an adhesive. As long as no chunks chip off, everything should be fine.


----------



## Gippy (Jun 2, 2021)

sjbrook said:


> That was kind of my fear. Looking at the aftermarket G's none of them look close in terms of being constructed of dual density foams and in some cases the dimensions of the bowl look completely off. Ah well...



To be fair, the official G pad is reported to not sound good without EQ on any model that didn't have it as stock, except for the GH1 and RS1e. I never heard the GH1 so I can't comment about that, but the RS1e is a special case because it uses the 50mm driver that was tuned for the G pads anyway. However, I used a SR225i with G pads+EQ for years because the G pad presents a unique soundstage width that can't be replicated by any other pad.


----------



## SHAMuuu (Jun 2, 2021)

This guy is insane! After seeing ZReviews attempt at his detachable mod and destroying them and ending up in a hifiman frame.



Very intense.


Zeos Hemp results:


----------



## ACOC0NUT

SHAMuuu said:


> This guy is insane! After seeing ZReviews attempt at his detachable mod and destroying them and ending up in a hifiman frame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They've actually gotten worse. He has since taped memory foam to the pads.

You can see the monstrosity in this video.


----------



## kmhaynes

AWS Soul said:


> I listened to my RS2e before and I'm struggling with the brighter sound signature , maybe it's a case of re-tuning my brain , but I really do prefer the warmer sound of the RS1e.   I'm thinking about letting the RS2e leave my family and bring in the PS500e (X ?) .
> I gave my SR325e a listen and I enjoyed it , so that's a keeper.
> I use to love my RS2e , what has just happened ???, I'm baffled.


The RS2e is my major HP right now, and I pretty much love everything about it.  I've worked up from the Alessandro MS1 which was my first Grado (albeit, a "smoothed out" Grado SR125).  I'm also waiting on a PS500e to arrive that I snagged for a great price on eBay and couldn't resist the temptation to compare to the RS2e.  If I find an RS1e for around 500 bucks, I would like to grab it and compare as well.


----------



## BobG55

ACOC0NUT said:


> They've actually gotten worse. He has since taped memory foam to the pads.
> 
> You can see the monstrosity in this video.



His cat is really cute though.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Bay Bloor Radio in Toronto just announced a sale on the RS1e and RS2e. They’re $150 and $100 off, respectively.





Not bad at all. I’ve never seen that kind of sale before. Methinks they’re clearing stock in preparation for RS1x and RS2x announcements…


----------



## SHAMuuu

ACOC0NUT said:


> They've actually gotten worse. He has since taped memory foam to the pads.
> 
> You can see the monstrosity in this video.




That is brutal lol. But he said he's get those shipibo or whatever gimbals so I'm sure it'll end up fine. Actually probably better with the aluminum parts anyway.

It was just funny he was trying to do a cable mod and it ended up like that.

But that is Zeos for you, a bag full of surprises.


----------



## raabje (Jun 3, 2021)

I have given my SR80 a new chance. I replaced the original cups after crumbling,  with new original cups. And when those went down again,  with aftermarket ones.

The aftermarket ones do have two different kind of materials glued together, but the feeling of that stuff is wrong, too soft and sticky. And the speakers are touching my ears, that hurts after a while.

Now I have Sennheiser HD-414 cups, they have a better feeling, and they fit perfectly. First impression of the sound is good, for a Grado. Really cheap too from Thomann.

I only have to find the best clamping force, because of the pain I made the force lower by stretching the headband, I can make it a bit stronger now.





But now I have read about mods, reverse the cups/quarter mod, putting tape inside the housing, wash the cups with soap. This quest never ends...


----------



## IvanDrago (Jun 3, 2021)

sjbrook said:


> I decided to go all in on my 80e mods and I opened the remaining holes around the drivers.


Any measurements from this mod? I would like to know how the treble goes. Is it elevated?

@raabje
before you open up the housing read this post from Bilavideo.
https://www.headphonesty.com/2018/02/introduction-grado-modifications-ear-cups-driver/#comment-23


----------



## raabje (Jun 3, 2021)

IvanDrago said:


> Any measurements from this mod? I would like to know how the treble goes. Is it elevated?
> 
> @raabje
> before you open up the housing read this post from Bilavideo.
> https://www.headphonesty.com/2018/02/introduction-grado-modifications-ear-cups-driver/#comment-23


Okay, thanks, that is a good read. I think I will wait just a bit longer. I found this page with instructions: https://www.instructables.com/Grado-Headphone-Modification/


----------



## sjbrook

IvanDrago said:


> Any measurements from this mod? I would like to know how the treble goes. Is it elevated?
> 
> @raabje
> before you open up the housing read this post from Bilavideo.
> https://www.headphonesty.com/2018/02/introduction-grado-modifications-ear-cups-driver/#comment-2


My previous modifications to my SR80e was opening three additional holes (stock configuration has two open holes) and damping the ear cups and magnet with adhesive backed felt (the type you put under things like ceramics so they don't scratch up what they are sitting on).  I did not observe any increase in treble energy, just LF.  Having opened up the remaining 5 holes it is much the same, increased LF output.  It can be a bit much on some material but it is completely reversible.

I took the plunge and splurged on a set of G pads today.  I've read all the warnings about how they are not a happy match to the SR line but everyone's head/ears/brain are different.  I will be curious to find out if there is any synergy with these modded SR80e or if it will be something awful.  And of course I will be trying them with my new SR225x.


----------



## AWS Soul

kmhaynes said:


> I'm also waiting on a PS500e to arrive that I snagged for a great price on eBay


I'm waiting for a 500e to come up on eBay for a decent deal , patience is key.    Please let us know your results from comparing it to the RS2e.
Enjoy


----------



## paraphernalia

AWS Soul said:


> I'm waiting for a 500e to come up on eBay for a decent deal , patience is key.    Please let us know your results from comparing it to the RS2e.
> Enjoy



I compared them some time ago, maybe it is of any help to you.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/page-3074#post-16237410


----------



## MacedonianHero

Heyyoudvd said:


> Bay Bloor Radio in Toronto just announced a sale on the RS1e and RS2e. They’re $150 and $100 off, respectively.
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad at all. I’ve never seen that kind of sale before. Methinks they’re clearing stock in preparation for RS1x and RS2x announcements…



I totally agree...smells of RS1x and RS2x coming out sooner than later.


----------



## YtseJamer

MacedonianHero said:


> I totally agree...smells of RS1x and RS2x coming out sooner than later.



Haha, I think it's pretty clear at this point


----------



## G0rt

At 100 hours plus, SR325x has about stopped changing, and is now smoothly & solidly in the rotation. 

It doesn't displace my other Grados, but adds a hot and unique voice, which seems to be the real Grado thing. Choir.


----------



## AWS Soul (Jun 4, 2021)

An influx ( 4 or 5 ) of PS1000e arrived on ebay this week , something going on ??   ,   
There is a 500e that ends on bidding tomorrow , currently with no bids , but I know the last 10 seconds of the bid will go insane  .


----------



## AWS Soul

MacedonianHero said:


> smells of RS1x and RS2x coming out sooner than later


As I bought the RS1e for full UK price a few months ago , I'm a bit angered there is (might be ) a new model coming out ,  don't get me wrong I'm more than happy with my new toy , more than happy ,  but still .


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Got my first Gardo with the SR325X. I'm really enjoying them _a lot. _so much that I'm considering Detachable Cabe MOD.

Some Questions,

- How are do Grados hold up over time? I'm pretty sure once I settled for the Cable MOD, there won't be any warranty.
- Do they have a driver Failure rate of any sort?
- What Pads do you guys recommend for the SE325X? I can't handle the stock pads but still love em.


----------



## Gippy

The most notable risk is a hair getting into the driver, either from the front or the back. If you have long sideburns, this is something to watch out for. It can be very difficult to remove. I know the PS2000e and GS3000e use a finer mesh to further protect against this, but I haven't seen a closeup of the SR325x to know if the standard mesh or the fine mesh is used.

As for pads, just get a bunch of the aftermarket ones for $10-15 and experiment. Even if there are some you don't prefer, just think of it as part of the cost of comfort.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Had chance to try almost all of X line up (the only exception is SR225X).

Dare I say, these improvements did surprised in good way!

SR60X and SR325X easily become my favourite.

SR60X produce wider soundstage, combine with smoother treble, and more natural midrange, with punchier bass compare to SR60e. At this price point it's a steal!

SR325X with flat pad, produce forward, energetic, and dense full body sound with plenty of punchy character. Bass drum is so fun here, combine with forward vocal and electric guitar with satisfying bite! I never liked the 325 line up (from non-i, i, and e), but 325X could be the sweetest spot of Grado line up right now.


----------



## Stevko

Nice combo😊


----------



## PhenixS1970

If you want to treat your Grados to something jazzy, funky & live….check out album D’Angelo - live at the jazz cafe (tidal & also qobuz I think).  Sounds like being there but my beer is cheaper lol’


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Can confirm this album is on Qobuz and not Spotify, interestingly. 'Download in progress'


----------



## Mightygrey

PhenixS1970 said:


> If you want to treat your Grados to something jazzy, funky & live….check out album D’Angelo - live at the jazz cafe (tidal & also qobuz I think).  Sounds like being there but my beer is cheaper lol’


Never new this one existed - I'm giving it a whirl right now over Tidal with the new SR325X and the Rupert Neve Fidelice Precision DAC. It's sublime-sounding.


----------



## Stevko

PhenixS1970 said:


> If you want to treat your Grados to something jazzy, funky & live….check out album D’Angelo - live at the jazz cafe (tidal & also qobuz I think).  Sounds like being there but my beer is cheaper lol’


Good live recording.
Sound sooo good with my old 325 .
Hel 2 is a great little box as work great with Grado.
Considering to buy a extra pair of 325.
 e or x


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Honestly, this song goes soooo well with any decent system but really shine with the intimacy of my GH2s.  Soulful, bluesy, rock.  Janis Joplin meets Warren Haynes.  The "Marcus King Band," everyone!


----------



## zazex

AWS Soul said:


> As I bought the RS1e for full UK price a few months ago , I'm a bit angered there is (might be ) a new model coming out ,  don't get me wrong I'm more than happy with my new toy , more than happy ,  but still .



It's the way with consumer goods, I've decided.  (Or realized.)  
A set of headphones is great, but a few years later they're behind the competition as
technology, materials science, and other aspects forge ahead relentlessly.

Every few years you've got to replace your laptop.
Same for your nice DSLR camera!  It came under dual assault from phone cameras
and the new "mirrorless" generation.

Cars can and do last longer, but the industry pushes you to get a new one every
few years anyway - with a new full Warranty, etc. etc.

The bulk of clothes go out of style and/or wear out.

How 'bout the latest cell phone and 
a spectacular wide screen TV?

Hmmm?
How 'bout it?


----------



## PhenixS1970

I‘m glad that Grado takes their time to release a new driver based headphone range.  The e-series was released in 2014.  Would cost me a lot if they would do this more frequently as I’m always curious what they come up with.


----------



## doadoort

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Got my first Gardo with the SR325X. I'm really enjoying them _a lot. _so much that I'm considering Detachable Cabe MOD.
> 
> Some Questions,
> 
> ...


I own a pair of sr60 (no letter designation) so they’re the originals, and if I told you they were brand new you’d believe me. Love mine with the big humungo pads


----------



## PhenixS1970

For those who liked D’Angelo…. another one: Jose James - New York live.


----------



## Vincicoustics

First post! Lovin' my humble setup, even the small Sony A55 is able to liven up the SR225e (red drivers) . It seems that the e series had the shortest period before transition. Here's hoping for a listen to the newer X series.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Welcome! I'm a another big fan of the "humble" setup. A decent DAP and a Prestige series model are all most people need to feel the Grado spirit.


----------



## rasmushorn

I just can’t stop loving the TR-amp —> SR225e combo. 




I put the f-pads from my Hemp on them but I guess I need to try the new x-drivers sometime.


----------



## AWS Soul (Jun 5, 2021)

Anybody tried the Hifiman Arya & Ananda ? ,  how would one compare them to the Grado house sound ?

Edit ......  Just purchased an Ananda , un-used display model for £585 .   
I said I had an itch for something different than Grado , well the itch has been scratched .  I'll be mainly using them for EDM , so I can't wait for them to arrive.


----------



## Stevko

Sold my 225e after i ordered 325x.
My new 325 was DOA.
They costs me 385usd on amazon.
If I buy 325e localy the costs 385 usd
If I go for the new 325x localy they costs 575 usd.
Considering to order a new pair from amazon.
Grado has crazy pricing here in europe.
Any good Grado deals in europe?


----------



## BobG55 (Jun 5, 2021)

A new series/ line of headphones doesn’t always necessarily mean “better”.  Case in point, I, along w/ quite many other audiophiles find the GS1000i  superior to the GS1000e as is the RS1i to the RS1e [the GS1000i is one of the best sounding headphones I’ve ever come across, period.]  Even cost doesn’t mean better :  the RS2e appears to be preferred to the RS1e based on sound performance for example.  The Sennheiser HD600 is 24 years old and is still amongst the very best headphone on the market today, regardless of price.  Back to Grados : I’ve read posts on different sites from people who prefer the original PS1000 sound to the PS1000e.

It depends on individual taste of course but to a certain degree, some past headphones appear to be preferred over their replacement.  So I believe that newer doesn’t necessarily equate w/ better.  Just my two cents and opinion.


----------



## oryan_dunn

doadoort said:


> I own a pair of sr60 (no letter designation) so they’re the originals, and if I told you they were brand new you’d believe me. Love mine with the big humungo pads


The SR60i also did not have a letter on them.


----------



## Gippy

BobG55 said:


> A new series/ line of headphones doesn’t always necessarily mean “better”. Case in point, I, along w/ quite many other audiophiles find the [listed examples]



This makes me wonder whether Grado will refresh the GS2000e. It could be argued that the GS2000e was _worse _than the GS1000e because it had an even greater treble spike. It lasted just 2 years as the wooden flagship until the GS3000e came out. As someone who bought the GS2000e at full retail price near its launch date, I was a bit bummed that at stock, it just couldn't handle certain tracks that the GS1000i could without making me wince.


----------



## doadoort

oryan_dunn said:


> The SR60i also did not have a letter on them.


Ahh interesting. Any way to distinguish them from each other?


----------



## mochimashu

doadoort said:


> Ahh interesting. Any way to distinguish them from each other?


Look at the cups. If they are straight angles they are original 60, if they are mushroom shaped they are 60i


----------



## Nitreb (Jun 5, 2021)

Gippy said:


> This makes me wonder whether Grado will refresh the GS2000e. It could be argued that the GS2000e was _worse _than the GS1000e because it had an even greater treble spike. It lasted just 2 years as the wooden flagship until the GS3000e came out. As someone who bought the GS2000e at full retail price near its launch date, I was a bit bummed that at stock, it just couldn't handle certain tracks that the GS1000i could without making me wince.


To my ears, the GS2000e is better that the GS1000i, at least for the music I listen to - tighter bass, more midrange, solid highs. I compared extensively my GS1000i to a new pair of GS2000e at the store with samples of music I listen to and found it more natural sounding. I don't regret buying it at all. But the GS1000i are certainly good headphones, no question about that, I had my them for eight years. My friend certainly enjoys them


----------



## Heyyoudvd

mochimashu said:


> Look at the cups. If they are straight angles they are original 60, if they are mushroom shaped they are 60i


It’s not just the shape. The original 60 has a much shallower cup. It barely extends past the gimbal.


----------



## ESL-1 (Jun 5, 2021)

lugnut said:


> ESL-1  On this post  you have a photo (could not copy it) of three pairs of Grado Woodies, it looks like a pair of GS3000e reference series, GS2000e statement series and a pair of GS3000e statement series.  What is the difference between the two pairs of GS3000e, reference series and statement series ? I am at a loss on trying to figure this out !
> See above post, screwed up my post .


Right on two out of three.  There is both a GS2000e & GS3000e.  The second lighter color is a GS3000e shell with different drivers as an experiment.

Currently there are no planned changes in the lineup other than the Prestige x series.

sorry for the paperwork mess in the photo..


----------



## Asahi Templar

Well based on the accidental update of the grado reviews page https://gradolabs.com/headphone-reviews ,they are intending to update the RS1e,RS2e,Ps500e,PS1000e, and GS1000e to x versions. The GS2000e seems to be left alone.

The RS1e update is exciting as it will likely involve a update of the 50mm driver, will be interesting to see how that performs.


----------



## lugnut

ESL-1 said:


> sorry for the paperwork mess in the photo.


No problem, enjoy the pictures ! I am thinking about buying a set of grados just for listening to guitar based music. I just don't know which pair to buy. Do you feel that the GS3000e is worth the price, as I have my eyes on them ?


----------



## zazex

Vincicoustics said:


> First post! Lovin' my humble setup, even the small Sony A55 is able to liven up the SR225e (red drivers) . It seems that the e series had the shortest period before transition. Here's hoping for a listen to the newer X series.



But hey! - that Sony is a very good sounding (and otherwise) player,
and the 225e's punch well above their weight.

An excellent little system IMO; I'm not at all surprised at its excellent sound quality


----------



## Astral Abyss

Asahi Templar said:


> Well based on the accidental update of the grado reviews page https://gradolabs.com/headphone-reviews ,they are intending to update the RS1e,RS2e,Ps500e,PS1000e, and GS1000e to x versions. The GS2000e seems to be left alone.
> 
> The RS1e update is exciting as it will likely involve a update of the 50mm driver, will be interesting to see how that performs.


Nice find!  Cats out of the bag now.


----------



## joseph69

Asahi Templar said:


> Well based on the accidental update of the grado reviews page https://gradolabs.com/headphone-reviews ,they are intending to update the RS1e,RS2e,Ps500e,PS1000e, and GS1000e to x versions. The GS2000e seems to be left alone.





Astral Abyss said:


> Nice find!  Cats out of the bag now.


Nope


----------



## BobG55 (Jun 6, 2021)

lugnut said:


> No problem, enjoy the pictures ! I am thinking about buying a set of grados just for listening to guitar based music. I just don't know which pair to buy. Do you feel that the GS3000e is worth the price, as I have my eyes on them ?


I’m not going to tell you wether you should buy them or not.  All I can say is that, based on my listening tastes the GS3000e is one of my favourite headphone.


----------



## vonspanky

Has anyone had the opportunity to compare the SR325x with the Hemp yet?


----------



## RiccardoPL

vonspanky said:


> Has anyone had the opportunity to compare the SR325x with the Hemp yet?


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/post-16381905


----------



## vonspanky

Thanks.  I missed that.


----------



## raabje

hello Grado fanclub, please advice me. I own a 1st generation SR80 and I resently upgraded to Sennheiser HD560S and Beyerdynamics DT 250-250 ohm.

When I go back to my Grado I get a headache after a while. So I think it´s time to retire this Grado. I listen mostly to blues records, lots of old stuff but also some new recordings. My other prefered music style is dub-techno, like Basic Channel, Maurizio, Deepchord, etc.

What could be a replacement for the SR80 if I still want to listen to the Grado sound, but not with a weak bass and much treble? If that is possible with Grado? I read a lot about the SR325x, that one looks promising, and 400 euro is my maximum budget, and for this amount I have to wait for a few months. Hifiman Sundara is a headphone that also looks promising, but I asume the build quality of a Grado is better than Hifiman.

thanks in advance!


----------



## clundbe1

raabje said:


> hello Grado fanclub, please advice me. I own a 1st generation SR80 and I resently upgraded to Sennheiser HD560S and Beyerdynamics DT 250-250 ohm.
> 
> When I go back to my Grado I get a headache after a while. So I think it´s time to retire this Grado. I listen mostly to blues records, lots of old stuff but also some new recordings. My other prefered music style is dub-techno, like Basic Channel, Maurizio, Deepchord, etc.
> 
> ...


Jump on the train and buy the 325x. What can go wrong?


----------



## raabje (Jun 6, 2021)

clundbe1 said:


> Jump on the train and buy the 325x. What can go wrong?



That´s true, nothing really, there is no risk involved. There are a few hifi stores in my area, I will go there for a testdrive with the 325x, if available. If bass is strong but not overwhelming, mids are present, and the highs are smooth and clear, it could be a perfect match.


----------



## clundbe1

raabje said:


> That´s true, nothing really, there is no risk involved. There are a few hifi stores in my area, I will go there for a testdrive with the 325x, if available. If bass is strong but not overwhelming, mids are present, and the highs are smooth and clear, it could be a perfect match.


With the flats on 325, your ears will survive before turning 70m


----------



## SomeGuyDude

"Overwhelming bass" and "Grado" in the same conversation is so weird to me.


----------



## raabje

SomeGuyDude said:


> "Overwhelming bass" and "Grado" in the same conversation is so weird to me.



aha, my mistake, i should have written something like weak bass. Grado is famous for lack of bass, I know.


----------



## lugnut

BobG55 said:


> I’m not going to tell you wether you should buy them or not. All I can say is that, based on my listening tastes the GS3000e is one of my favourite headphone.


I understand, I am just trying to find out if those that have bought them feel that they are worth the retail price. Sounds like you are happy with them !


----------



## BobG55 (Jun 6, 2021)

lugnut said:


> I understand, I am just trying to find out if those that have bought them feel that they are worth the retail price. Sounds like you are happy with them !


Personally, I find their sound outstanding.  The reason I never recommend someone “should buy” a headphone I like/ love is based on two factors.  The first being that we have different tastes and the second being that we hear differently.  Again, personally, there are some headphones which I don’t see myself parting with.  The GS3000e is one of them.


----------



## TheMiddleSky (Jun 6, 2021)

raabje said:


> hello Grado fanclub, please advice me. I own a 1st generation SR80 and I resently upgraded to Sennheiser HD560S and Beyerdynamics DT 250-250 ohm.
> 
> When I go back to my Grado I get a headache after a while. So I think it´s time to retire this Grado. I listen mostly to blues records, lots of old stuff but also some new recordings. My other prefered music style is dub-techno, like Basic Channel, Maurizio, Deepchord, etc.
> 
> ...


My first suggestion would be Hemp. Then 325X.

For build, based on housing and headband quality, actually Sundara is better than SR325X. Sundara has more premium feels, 325X is more like a simple handmade product that easy to repair/assemble when need to service, which is a good thing.


----------



## Stevko

TheMiddleSky said:


> My first suggestion would be Hemp. Then 325X.
> 
> For build, based on housing and headband quality, actually Sundara is better than SR325X. Sundara has more premium feels, 325X is more like a simple handmade product that easy to repair/assemble when need to service, which is a good thing.


Grados simply design don’t need repair.

Meze 99 is easy to repair.I like this design.
Anyone can repair them


----------



## TooFrank (Jun 6, 2021)

Gippy said:


> This makes me wonder whether Grado will refresh the GS2000e. It could be argued that the GS2000e was _worse _than the GS1000e because it had an even greater treble spike. It lasted just 2 years as the wooden flagship until the GS3000e came out. As someone who bought the GS2000e at full retail price near its launch date, I was a bit bummed that at stock, it just couldn't handle certain tracks that the GS1000i could without making me wince.


I really get what you mean about the GS2ke. For me they still have a place in my collection, especially as I acquired more Grados to my collection But for quiet acoustic classical guitar, they do really well...


----------



## ESL-1

BobG55 said:


> Personally, I find them sound outstanding.  The reason I never recommend someone “should buy” a headphone I like/ love is based on two factors.  The first being that we have different tastes and the second being that we hear differently.  Again, personally, there are some headphones which I don’t see myself parting with.  The GS3000e is one of them.


Excellent post and definitely a truism.  As to the GS3000e, I also consider mine a keeper along with the PS2000e.

enjoy the ride…..


----------



## joseph69

BobG55 said:


> Personally, I find their sound outstanding.  The reason I never recommend someone “should buy” a headphone I like/ love is based on two factors.  The first being that we have different tastes and the second being that we hear differently.  Again, personally, there are some headphones which I don’t see myself parting with.  The GS3000e is one of them.


As well as us all having different gear too.


----------



## zazex (Jun 7, 2021)

raabje said:


> hello Grado fanclub, please advice me. I own a 1st generation SR80 and I resently upgraded to Sennheiser HD560S and Beyerdynamics DT 250-250 ohm.
> 
> When I go back to my Grado I get a headache after a while. So I think it´s time to retire this Grado. I listen mostly to blues records, lots of old stuff but also some new recordings. My other prefered music style is dub-techno, like Basic Channel, Maurizio, Deepchord, etc.
> 
> ...



I think that there is a consensus that the PS500e has the strongest bass of any sub $1000. Grado.
And personally, I think it's true based on the Grado's I've owned or heard -
(which are the SR80, 125, 225e, 325i, 325e, 325x, GH1, GH4, RS2i, RS2e, RS1i, RS1e).
And IMO they're superb headphones in any event.

The RS1i also had quite solid and present bass, but they're out of production.

Finally, the Hemp are getting loads of positive reviews with much emphasis on 
what's perceived as a "better" bass response than previous Grado's.
I've not heard them so cannot comment.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

I noticed that Grado corrected the impedance on the new X series.

Upon release, 4OurEars had the drivers listed as 38 ohms like The Hemp, but Grado’s own site continued to list them all as 32 ohms like the old drivers, which led to a lot of confusion. Well, it looks like they updated it and now they all say 38 ohms. I think that removes any doubt that these are Hemp drivers.


----------



## raabje (Jun 7, 2021)

zazex said:


> I think that there is a consensus that the PS500e has the strongest bass of any sub $1000. Grado.
> And personally, I think it's true based on the Grado's I've owned or heard -
> (which are the SR80, 125, 225e, 325i, 325e, 325x, GH1, GH4, RS2i, RS2e, RS1i, RS1e).
> And IMO they're superb headphones in any event.
> ...


Thanks! I will try that one too. I have to stretch my budget for the PS500e or a Hemp. I have to wait untill december, 13th month of salary. The waiting phase is a big part of the excitement so no problem.


----------



## zazex

raabje said:


> Thanks! I will try that one too. I have to stretch my budget for the PS500e or a Hemp. I have to wait untill december, 13th month of salary. The waiting phase is a big part of the excitement so no problem.



Well from now till December in the world of headphones - a massive amount of change can and probably will occur.

One little part of it I think will be a PS500x to replace the current PS500e..

I'm very much looking forward to hearing most, probably not all, of the new x series.
So far I'm in for the 325x.  I also want to hear the RS1X, if they make it to replace the e version
which never quite caught on in the Grado community.

I suggest you keep your eyes out for price breaks maybe/maybe not from Grado, but
the word is there have been some very attractive deals on eBay recently.


----------



## Blazer39

TheMiddleSky said:


> SR325X with flat pad, produce forward, energetic, and dense full body sound with plenty of punchy character. Bass drum is so fun here, combine with forward vocal and electric guitar with satisfying bite! I never liked the 325 line up (from non-i, i, and e), but 325X could be the sweetest spot of Grado line up right now.


is grado sr325x less sibilance and more forgiving than grado sre325e?!


----------



## BobG55

joseph69 said:


> As well as us all having different gear too.


Great point Joseph.


----------



## sjbrook

Received my g pads today.  I have said, everyone's head is different.  Ears are different.  Auditory nerves and psychoacoustic perception is different.  But I am puzzled by the amount negative reaction the combination of these pads and the SR series.  It does change the soundstange, it alters the bass response (but there is still plenty), pad tweaks are the bread and butter of the Grado hobbbyist but I find it all quite positive on both my vented SR80e and stock SR225x.  I think it is a bit of a rip at $45 but still worth the investment.  I think these are now the most comfortable circumaural headphones I have ever had and they sound great to me.  YMMV.


----------



## kmhaynes (Jun 8, 2021)

AWS Soul said:


> I'm waiting for a 500e to come up on eBay for a decent deal , patience is key.    Please let us know your results from comparing it to the RS2e.
> Enjoy


So I've a whole week with the PS500e vs. RS2e, and to me the 500 is a good step up over the RS2e.  I'm using the stock Grado L pads on both to make it even, and quick switching of phones on very familiar and robust music leaves the RS2e sounding a bit flat compared to the 500e.  There is just another level of realism and image accuracy with the 500.  And a fair bit more both bass extension and heft.  Live music with stage mics gives the best result in instrument placement and separation.  Now, I'm not talking huge differences -- some people might not hear much difference, and the RS2e is still a fantastic phone.  But, I'll likely stick with the PS500e.  I can't imagine what the PS2K sounds like!!

Keep your eyes open for a very nice RS2e in the classifieds soon!!


----------



## paraphernalia

kmhaynes said:


> So I've a whole week with the PS500e vs. RS2e, and to me the 500 is a good step up over the RS2e.  I'm using the stock Grado L pads on both to make it even, and quick switching of phones on very familiar and robust music leaves the RS2e sounding a bit flat compared to the 500e.  There is just another level of realism and image accuracy with the 500.  And a fair bit more both bass extension and heft.  Live music with stage mics gives the best result in instrument placement and separation.  Now, I'm not talking huge differences -- some people might not hear much difference, and the RS2e is still a fantastic phone.  But, I'll likely stick with the PS500e.  I can't imagine what the PS2K sounds like!!
> 
> Keep your eyes open for a very nice RS2e in the classifieds soon!!



I fully agree, the PS500e sound more fully rounded. As always it does depend on the sound material. For example Billie Eilish songs are a little overwhelming with the PS500e, i prefer the RS2e for that. So as long as you are not into modern music with fat basses the PS500e is the way to go.


----------



## vonspanky

I've owned several Grado's and currently own the Hemp - which I love. But I also need a set of closed-back headphones for the sound isolation......... but I hate the typical claustrophobic sound from most of the ones I've tried. So, are there any decent closed-back cans out there with that lovely Grado-esque soundstage and signature?

If this isn't the thread for this then let me know and I'll delete this. Thanks


----------



## carboncopy

vonspanky said:


> I've owned several Grado's and currently own the Hemp - which I love. But I also need a set of closed-back headphones for the sound isolation......... but I hate the typical claustrophobic sound from most of the ones I've tried. So, are there any decent closed-back cans out there with that lovely Grado-esque soundstage and signature?
> 
> If this isn't the thread for this then let me know and I'll delete this. Thanks


All I can say to you, that after trying several closed-backs I found the Ether Flow C 1.1 the best (for me). It’s no Grado, but it has speed and life in it. My two cents…


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Man, flashbacks to when I first was hooked on my GW100 and looking for a new one.  I literally ready EVERY page of this thread before I bought my GH2s and it was the toughest decision..  RS2e or a used (but great condition GH2).  Finally found a great price on the GH2 on eBay and snagged it.  I always had the PS500e in the back of my mind because I love the looks and people say it's pretty damn energetic so I'd love one, but not sure if I should hold out for a PS500x if that's actually gonna be a thing.

I already have more headphones than I can store on my desk (which is still a paltry amount compared to some of you ha), but VERY interested in the PS500e/x


----------



## vonspanky

carboncopy said:


> All I can say to you, that after trying several closed-backs I found the Ether Flow C 1.1 the best (for me). It’s no Grado, but it has speed and life in it. My two cents…



A bit out of my price range but I was looking at the DCA Aeon 2 Noire based on reviews. I like the fact that they are portable-ish and light too.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Have anyone tried the S Cushion YAXI PAD on their 325? The pads says it supports SR60e, 80e, 125e. Do they use the same cup size?
​


----------



## Stevko

vonspanky said:


> I've owned several Grado's and currently own the Hemp - which I love. But I also need a set of closed-back headphones for the sound isolation......... but I hate the typical claustrophobic sound from most of the ones I've tried. So, are there any decent closed-back cans out there with that lovely Grado-esque soundstage and signature?
> 
> If this isn't the thread for this then let me know and I'll delete this. Thanks


DT1770


----------



## kmhaynes

paraphernalia said:


> I fully agree, the PS500e sound more fully rounded. As always it does depend on the sound material. For example Billie Eilish songs are a little overwhelming with the PS500e, i prefer the RS2e for that. So as long as you are not into modern music with fat basses the PS500e is the way to go.


I will also say this about the PS500e -- it is the first Grado that I really hear the difference between different pads.  I have some softer knock-off L pads that slightly change the sound vs the Grado L pad.  And putting the knock-off G pads on the PS500e really changes the sound.  The energy really drops, everything smooths out and the bass becomes "fuzzier", less defined.  I hadn't noticed that much difference in my pad swapping with the 325e, do notice it a bit with the RS2e, but it's really pronounced with the 500e.

Thank goodness the astronomical price of the PS2000e keeps me from any temptation to try it!!


----------



## kmhaynes

Stevko said:


> DT1770


Haven't heard the 1770, but similar to the 990, at 250 ohms you won't get to its potential without an amp.


----------



## G0rt

kmhaynes said:


> Haven't heard the 1770, but similar to the 990, at 250 ohms you won't get to its potential without an amp.


DT177x is low impedance, like Grado, and sounds quite good, IMHO, even from my S20+.


----------



## Sounder206

After many years I decided to re-register to this forum. Got my new SR60X that just had been delivered tonight. Had my OG SR60 for the last 17 years (bought after tons of research on this very forum) and they had seen better days. The cable broke and it sat for the last few years, been meaning to replace it but haven’t compelled to do so until I saw Grado brought out the X series with the new braided cable. Gave me an excuse to finally hit that “buy now” button.

I’m really liking this new 60X as I’m listening at this moment. I would have a better comparison had my 60 is fully functional, but first impressions on the 60X is wider soundstage and smoother treble. Hopefully the braided cable will last a bit longer but these are strictly for home listening. I’ll have to get the 60 fixed, sell it and get me the 325X next.


----------



## borrego

vonspanky said:


> I've owned several Grado's and currntly own the Hemp - which I love. But I also need a set of closed-back headphones for the sound isolation......... but I hate the typical claustrophobic sound from most of the ones I've tried. So, are there any decent closed-back cans out there with that lovely Grado-esque soundstage and signature?
> 
> If this isn't the thread for this then let me know and I'll delete this. Thanks



The Final Sonorous III is currently on sale at Amazon and I bought one and received it 2 days ago. I find the Sonorous III very good in instrument separation and sound stage, and with very little reverb effect typically found in closed back headphones. Keep in mind that I own many good headphones like the LCD-XC, T5p and Signature Pro. I wonder why the Sonorous III is not more popular, perhaps just because it is 2nd from the bottom in the Sonorous line-up.

I like the Sonorous III so much that I wonder if I should sell my HF3 (just yesterday). The Sonorous III just has this wonderful little boom to its sound like it has a built-in tube amp, without lacking in dynamic, very tasteful!


----------



## Rebel Chris

borrego said:


> I like the Sonorous III so much that I wonder if I should sell my HF3 (just yesterday).


I wonder why the rush: you only have it for a couple of days. Wait till the honeymoon is over 😃.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

borrego said:


> The Final Sonorous III is currently on sale at Amazon and I bought one and received it 2 days ago. I find the Sonorous III very good in instrument separation and sound stage, and with very little reverb effect typically found in closed back headphones. Keep in mind that I own many good headphones like the LCD-XC, T5p and Signature Pro. I wonder why the Sonorous III is not more popular, perhaps just because it is 2nd from the bottom in the Sonorous line-up.
> 
> I like the Sonorous III so much that I wonder if I should sell my HF3 (just yesterday). The Sonorous III just has this wonderful little boom to its sound like it has a built-in tube amp, without lacking in dynamic, very tasteful!


I have both a Sonorous II and VI which I love. They're both definitely compatible with the Grado vibe; forward mids and treble with sufficient bass. I get why a Grado fan would be into them, as I am.

Other than sound, though, they're about as different as can be. A Sonorous is a hulking, black, plastic, 
beast. An HF3 is a dainty lightweight light colored woody open back. 

Seems like there's room for both in one's stable. 😁


----------



## AWS Soul (Jun 9, 2021)

Some very nice looking Beautiful Audio Pads (Hybrid) arrived at my home this morning .  I've only given them a few minutes of listening time on my RS1e so far but these things sound very nice , also the comfort is way beyond anything I've experienced with any Grado pads , just for the record I've never tried genuine G-Cush.
Due to my Hifiman Ananda arriving yesterday I'm now torn between two new toys ,  help


----------



## kmhaynes

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Have anyone tried the S Cushion YAXI PAD on their 325? The pads says it supports SR60e, 80e, 125e. Do they use the same cup size?


Nearly all Grado's have the same cup size for pads -- except the RS1e, GS1-2-3000e, and PS1000e.  If you like the purple, you should also look for the Sennheiser 414 yellow pads.  They fit Grado's and many people love them.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jun 10, 2021)

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Have anyone tried the S Cushion YAXI PAD on their 325?


325e or the new 325X? Because the 325X cups should be a little bit bigger then the old 325e cups (flat pads vs. cushion pads).

SR80e = 54,2 mm
Hemp = 57,7 mm

Pictures from a SR80e with custom cups and flat pads. The purple YAXI pads would complete the look


----------



## smorgar

Hey guys!

Im looking to get a pair of Grados but im not sure what to get. Im thinking about the sr80x or the sr125x. Is there a sound signature difference or just more of the same with the 80x vs 125x? Im really not sure what to get and i cant audition them before i buy. All tips and comments are very welcome regarding this since i cant really find a comparison between them.


----------



## funkymartyn

This is some questions.  If this is your first every grado.. For me , now that the , X, range is out and will also move up the chain shortly. 
I would try to get a deal.  You have nothing to lose. Always better to get the more expensive first if you are serious. ...As buying a Sr60,  80, 125,  etc  You will want more ...We all do. 
So if in doubt use amazon and send them back. Or if can't do that and it's got to be a keeper , go for the middle range like  SR125 x.     But if you can save money and see a new non X one ,  it's still worth buying , then pick up a few different pads to get different sound and comfort.


----------



## Stevko

325 is a good start


----------



## Stevko (Jun 10, 2021)

Grado album of the day:
http://open.qobuz.com/album/5099909205055


----------



## sjbrook

I know this topic has been discussed ad nausea in many places but I figure why not ask again here... 

Now that I am feeling pretty dialed in with my SR225x with G pads I am fidgeting for a new desktop amp.  Nothing wrong with my Monolith Liquid Spark, nothing at all, but I am a tube lover so...

Seems like any pure designs in the price ceiling I am comfortable with (~$350USD) are OTL, which sadly means there will be no Bottlehead Crack for me.  I feel too iffy about Schitt, seems like a lot of QC qualms and I had a Valhalla on loan a few years back and I wasn't overly impressed vs the headphone out of my Anthem Pre2L.  The Little Dot and its ilk also seem like a crapshoot in need of upgrades to achieve better performance.

So I am thinking that maybe a hybrid would be a more productive direction.  The Garage1217 stuff looks interesting but nothing leaps out at me as a logical choice.

What sort of tube'd desktop amps have people been in love with for Grados?  Is there a clear set of standout standbys that everyone looks to?


----------



## clundbe1

Stevko said:


> Grado album of the day:
> http://open.qobuz.com/album/5099909205055


Gasolin♥️


----------



## eeagle

sjbrook said:


> I know this topic has been discussed ad nausea in many places but I figure why not ask again here...
> 
> Now that I am feeling pretty dialed in with my SR225x with G pads I am fidgeting for a new desktop amp.  Nothing wrong with my Monolith Liquid Spark, nothing at all, but I am a tube lover so...
> 
> ...


Give the LOXJIE P20 Full Balance Tube Amplifier a try if you really must have tubes.  The Liquid Spark you already have is really hard to beat IMO


----------



## genesyndrome

Made a little special SR80x tonight.  I'm quite pleased with how they turned out.  😁


----------



## trellus

genesyndrome said:


> Made a little special SR80x tonight.  I'm quite pleased with how they turned out.  😁



Oh myyyyyy, I'm jelly!  Those look sweet!  Who doesn't want detachable-cable-enabled Grado with a flair? Nice work!


----------



## smorgar

funkymartyn said:


> This is some questions.  If this is your first every grado.. For me , now that the , X, range is out and will also move up the chain shortly.
> I would try to get a deal.  You have nothing to lose. Always better to get the more expensive first if you are serious. ...As buying a Sr60,  80, 125,  etc  You will want more ...We all do.
> So if in doubt use amazon and send them back. Or if can't do that and it's got to be a keeper , go for the middle range like  SR125 x.     But if you can save money and see a new non X one ,  it's still worth buying , then pick up a few different pads to get different sound and comfort.





Stevko said:


> 325 is a good start



Thanks for the quick answers. Ill probably go for the 125x. The headband on the 325x does not looks as padded as the other new in the same series, any comments on this?


----------



## ACOC0NUT

genesyndrome said:


> Made a little special SR80x tonight.  I'm quite pleased with how they turned out.  😁



Looks like you're also messing with a pair of Hemps and maybe an RS1e? 

How are those going?


----------



## genesyndrome

trellus said:


> Oh myyyyyy, I'm jelly!  Those look sweet!  Who doesn't want detachable-cable-enabled Grado with a flair? Nice work!



Thank you! 



ACOC0NUT said:


> Looks like you're also messing with a pair of Hemps and maybe an RS1e?
> 
> How are those going?



Pretty good 👍, those are the second pair of RS2s and I believe the 4th pair of Hemps I've worked on for people for a detachable cable mod 🙂


----------



## carboncopy

trellus said:


> Oh myyyyyy, I'm jelly!  Those look sweet!  Who doesn't want detachable-cable-enabled Grado with a flair? Nice work!


Just for the record, I don’t want detachable cable. This way I don’t have to start the whole cable-change game + I think the cable is part of the system here (thus I have already the optimal cable). 

Strangely I love how it looks too, goes with the retro/steam-punk theme very well.


----------



## genesyndrome

carboncopy said:


> Just for the record, I don’t want detachable cable. This way I don’t have to start the whole cable-change game + I think the cable is part of the system here (thus I have already the optimal cable).
> 
> Strangely I love how it looks too, goes with the retro/steam-punk theme very well.



To each their own I guess, I just don't like how they "upgraded" the cable with the X series by making it thicker and heavier with a larger y split, that boggles the mind.  But I guess some like the cable weighing as much as the headphones themselves.  They could have easily made a nice fixed cable like the Fostex TH-X00/900 mk1.


----------



## AWS Soul (Jun 11, 2021)

So after spending more hours with the Beautiful Audio L-Cush on my RS1e I have a few things I'd like to share.
I'll start with the comfort , they are simply a game changer for any Grado L-Cush user , my ears no longer touch the drivers & that annoying feeling of uncomfortableness that gradually creeps up after a few hours of use is now totally null & void , instead I have a pillow like comfort throughout the entire listening journey.

Now for the sound , it is rather phenomenal , I always loved the L-Cush sound the most with Grado's (well 50/50 split with TTVJ Flat Deluxe) , yet the stock pads I always found sounding to thin so I would always electrical tape mod them to thicken the sound.
I would also substitute them with clone L-Cush , purchased from different vendors from around the world using eBay , I found the clones to sound more thick , a more meat on the bones sound than the electric tape mod , yet problematically I had to buy a hundred pairs just to find one pair I liked the sound of.
The Beautiful Audio pads have presented me with an authentic Grado L-Cush sound yet they have thickened up the sound satiating that hunger I always had with the stock pads.

This brings me to my next point ,which makes me eat my own words with an extra large slice of humble pie to follow , as a few posts back I was advocating the purchasing of cloned cushions over buying from Beautiful Audio , based on cost .
Heck these Beautiful Audio pads don't come cheap , so it's a gamble if you don't like the sound .
Well humble pie time ,  I wish I just bit the bullet & bought these pads years ago and saved £££££ on buying all these cloned pads that have ended up in an old shoe box , knowing damn well they will never see any of my Grado headphones ever again .

Now from the aesthetic viewpoint , just look how beautiful my RS1e look , just look at them , I'm that excited by their good looks I want to show pictures of them to random strangers on the street .

Also Silvian is one awesome guy , he has replied to my emails & answered every question I had about his product .
I will be ordering a pair of merino wool pads from him very soon , I'm going to put them on my 325e / RS2e.

Now not hating on Grado , but this week I've learned they are missing a trick or two ,  between Beautiful Audio & my new Hifiman Ananda , I've concluded that quality comfortable pads & detachable cables are serious game changers.


----------



## Luckyleo

Stevko said:


> DT1770


I was going to recommend the same


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Dug out my SR80s for the first time in years. Remembered how much I like the sound. Forgotten about how irritating the chunky cable is and how quickly before they get uncomfortable on the ears, even with the flat pads. Such a shame, as they are great headphones.


----------



## TooFrank

AWS Soul said:


> Some very nice looking Beautiful Audio Pads (Hybrid) arrived at my home this morning .  I've only given them a few minutes of listening time on my RS1e so far but these things sound very nice , also the comfort is way beyond anything I've experienced with any Grado pads , just for the record I've never tried genuine G-Cush.
> Due to my Hifiman Ananda arriving yesterday I'm now torn between two new toys ,  help


Fwiw: I don’t have either the RS1 or the Ananda, but I do have the GH2 and the Hifiman Arya and they are both keepers.....


----------



## Mightygrey

Prog Rock Man said:


> Dug out my SR80s for the first time in years. Remembered how much I like the sound. Forgotten about how irritating the chunky cable is and how quickly before they get uncomfortable on the ears, even with the flat pads. Such a shame, as they are great headphones.


It's pretty simple to add a detachable cable using a hairdryer to separate the two halves of the cups, a wire cutter to snip the cables, a reamer to widen the gap for the cables, and then solder/glue in place your female connector of choice - I use 3.5mm mono sockets, but I'm planning on using MMCX connectors for my next Grado mod. There's a wide range of aftermarket pads that will improve comfort - Beautiful Audio if you're feeling fancy, Geekria G-Cush if you're on a budget.


----------



## Tom239

I bought Grado HP2 headphones in 1994.  I've lost count of how many times I've had to resolder connections to the drivers but that's OK.  They still serve me well.


----------



## Gippy

smorgar said:


> The headband on the 325x does not looks as padded as the other new in the same series, any comments on this?



The headbands on the 325x and up are leather. This has the advantage of the headband never wearing out under normal use. Some people recommend conditioning it once a year but I feel my scalp is oily enough to do this naturally.

The headband on the plastic models are likely foam padded and covered by faux leather. This may peel over time.


----------



## Stevko

Mine are still fine after 18yr


----------



## trellus

DMS review of the SR325X


----------



## Gippy

trellus said:


> DMS review of the SR325X



Just a heads-up: when he is discussing the headphone, he's misleading people by passing off the Geekria pad tunings as the official pad tunings. Geekria G != Grado G.


----------



## genesyndrome

trellus said:


> DMS review of the SR325X




Just bought a pair to test and mod, should be getting them next week 👍


----------



## whirlwind

Is the general consensus that new new X series is a warmer sound than most any series Grado ?


----------



## genesyndrome

whirlwind said:


> Is the general consensus that new new X series is a warmer sound than most any series Grado ?



I think that a pretty fair consensus.  I definitely think SR80x is warmer/darker/less peaky than the SR80e, but truth be told, their still very similar.  However, compared to my 325is, the 80x is much more relaxed up top in my opinion.  I think the is series was pretty hot in the treble regions to begin with, some don't mind it like me but I also think the changes to the 80x is welcome 👍.  I hope to make a more fair comparison when I get the 325x 😁


----------



## AWS Soul (Jun 12, 2021)

TooFrank said:


> Fwiw: I don’t have either the RS1 or the Ananda, but I do have the GH2 and the Hifiman Arya and they are both keepers.....


The Ananda has literally blown me away , simply incredible .   I was going to get the Arya but as I use my laptop for pretty much all my audio listening (no amp) , the Ananda made more sense.    I never need another headphone ever again , it's that good .


----------



## G0rt

AWS Soul said:


> So after spending more hours with the Beautiful Audio L-Cush on my RS1e I have a few things I'd like to share.
> I'll start with the comfort , they are simply a game changer for any Grado L-Cush user , my ears no longer touch the drivers & that annoying feeling of uncomfortableness that gradually creeps up after a few hours of use is now totally null & void , instead I have a pillow like comfort throughout the entire listening journey.
> 
> Now for the sound , it is rather phenomenal , I always loved the L-Cush sound the most with Grado's (well 50/50 split with TTVJ Flat Deluxe) , yet the stock pads I always found sounding to thin so I would always electrical tape mod them to thicken the sound.
> ...


I've tried L-filled BA hybrids on all my Grados, finally settling on GS2Ke as the best match for me. Way comfy, and not a serious deviation in timbre or reach. All thumbs up.


----------



## AWS Soul

G0rt said:


> I've tried L-filled BA hybrids on all my Grados, finally settling on GS2Ke as the best match for me. Way comfy, and not a serious deviation in timbre or reach. All thumbs up.


They look wonderful my friend , have you tried the bigger G-Cush B.A pads ??
Grado should do a limited edition contracting Beautiful Audio for the pads .     
I ordered some merino wool pads from B.A yesterday , can't wait to hear them , I know it's money well spent already.


----------



## audiobomber

AWS Soul said:


> So after spending more hours with the Beautiful Audio L-Cush on my RS1e I have a few things I'd like to share.
> I'll start with the comfort , they are simply a game changer for any Grado L-Cush user , my ears no longer touch the drivers


How is that the drivers touch your ears with on-ear pads? The drivers are at least 1 cm from my ears. If you are wearing L-cush with your ears inside the cushions, that would explain most of your discomfort.


----------



## TooFrank

G0rt said:


> I've tried L-filled BA hybrids on all my Grados, finally settling on GS2Ke as the best match for me. Way comfy, and not a serious deviation in timbre or reach. All thumbs up.


Really good to see some love for the GS2ke😎 I actually have the L BA pads too, never tried them with the GS2Ke though, but will now,thanks


----------



## AWS Soul

audiobomber said:


> How is that the drivers touch your ears with on-ear pads? The drivers are at least 1 cm from my ears. If you are wearing L-cush with your ears inside the cushions, that would explain most of your discomfort.


I can feel my ears on the drivers , it is what it is my friend .


----------



## genesyndrome

AWS Soul said:


> I can feel my ears on the drivers , it is what it is my friend .


 
If your based in the US. How long did it take you to get those pads?


----------



## audiobomber

AWS Soul said:


> I can feel my ears on the drivers , it is what it is my friend


Get a pair of these, your comfort and sonic issues with the L-cush will be ameliorated. Guaranteed!
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Z2PCFR3/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## Dennis66

Vikingatheart said:


> I searched and couldn't find a fan club for Grados in general. I have only listened to the SR80is and LOVE them. I love how these cans really bring rock to life. I hope to someday try some more high end Grados. I want to see how the Grado "house sound" changes throughout the line up.


Over the years I have owned the 125, 225, and much earlier 325
I honestly preferred the 225s over the 325, but wound up selling them because I found them just a little to bright and forward for my taste. But I recently bought a JDS Ell 2 amp and it seems to be a much more mellow solid state amp than some of the others I have owned over the years. After reading all the good reviews for the 325x I decided to give Grados another shot and ordered them. From the reviews I have read Grado has improved the x models in just about every way. I'm looking forward to trying them again.


----------



## smorgar

Gippy said:


> The headbands on the 325x and up are leather. This has the advantage of the headband never wearing out under normal use. Some people recommend conditioning it once a year but I feel my scalp is oily enough to do this naturally.
> 
> The headband on the plastic models are likely foam padded and covered by faux leather. This may peel over time.


I was thinking more of the amount of padding where the new headband on the x series seems to have quite a lot of padding when compared to the 325x.
From what i can find on google the 325x is 356g and the 125x is 260g. Thats interesting as well since the 325x seems to have less padding and about 100g more weight to them. Im looking for as little weight as i can but at the same time all my research tells me 325x is quite a lot better when it comes to sound...



Im also noticing that all the prestige series has this "coin" with model number on the grills. The higher end series does not have that and i see many modded with no "coin" logo. Is that a common mod to remove that to increase air flow or something like that? Is there a benefit to remove the coin?


----------



## genesyndrome

smorgar said:


> Im also noticing that all the prestige series has this "coin" with model number on the grills. The higher end series does not have that and i see many modded with no "coin" logo. Is that a common mod to remove that to increase air flow or something like that? Is there a benefit to remove the coin?



It looks cooler, and that's really about it.


----------



## Gippy

smorgar said:


> Im looking for as little weight as i can but at the same time all my research tells me 325x is quite a lot better when it comes to sound... Is there a benefit to remove the coin?



Either stick with the SR225x, or move up to a wooden model. I own the Hemp and weighed it in at 240g without the cable by holding the cable outside the scale. The GS3000e, even with its dense cocobolo, is 330g. Grado's metal models are heavy and less comfortable.

Removing the "coin" does make a difference, though whether you hear this difference, especially in the lower-end models, is debatable. I know that when I put my fingers close up but not touching the grill of my GS3000e, I can definitely hear some added muffling. It's totally muffled if the grill is covered. But keep in mind that the GS3000e moves a lot more air due to its larger driver and chamber.


----------



## funkymartyn

Anyone know about the Ps1000 . Not the E.  I have seen two different metals . One shiny chrome the other more a matt silver finish.  Which came first ?   Any difference  ?  Thanks.


----------



## funkymartyn

smorgar said:


> I was thinking more of the amount of padding where the new headband on the x series seems to have quite a lot of padding when compared to the 325x.
> From what i can find on google the 325x is 356g and the 125x is 260g. Thats interesting as well since the 325x seems to have less padding and about 100g more weight to them. Im looking for as little weight as i can but at the same time all my research tells me 325x is quite a lot better when it comes to sound...
> 
> 
> Im also noticing that all the prestige series has this "coin" with model number on the grills. The higher end series does not have that and i see many modded with no "coin" logo. Is that a common mod to remove that to increase air flow or something like that? Is there a benefit to remove the coin?


The higher weight on any 325 is its metal against plastic or wood.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

funkymartyn said:


> Anyone know about the Ps1000 . Not the E.  I have seen two different metals . One shiny chrome the other more a matt silver finish.  Which came first ?   Any difference  ?  Thanks.


The matte finish came first. I think they're otherwise the same but I could be wrong about that. 

Here are mine. I really dont use these as much as I should but they're quite good with a good amp.


----------



## carboncopy

Joaquin Dinero said:


> The matte finish came first. I think they're otherwise the same but I could be wrong about that.
> 
> Here are mine. I really dont use these as much as I should but they're quite good with a good amp.


They are really beautiful!


----------



## reivaj

There is a guy on craigslist selling the GS1000e for $750 HMMMM not sure if want.


----------



## genesyndrome

Just got in the 325x.  😁


----------



## thatoneheadphonedood

oryan_dunn said:


> I wonder where that image is.  I've seen it somewhere else, but a couple months ago I tried to find it, and I couldn't.  I think it was probably in another forum, reddit, or somewhere.  I also tried finding it in archive.org, but came up empty.


The image doesnt show for me. what does it show? Its the positioning for the grado earpads and how to put the grados correctly on your ears.


----------



## Dennis66

genesyndrome said:


> Just got in the 325x.  😁


How do you like it so far?Fed X should be delivering mine tomorrow. Judging by the good reviews I've read it's a big improvement over previous models.


----------



## genesyndrome

Dennis66 said:


> How do you like it so far?Fed X should be delivering mine tomorrow. Judging by the good reviews I've read it's a big improvement over previous models.



Love the sound.  It's definitely warmer than my IS series.  But I hate the cable haha.


----------



## oryan_dunn

thatoneheadphonedood said:


> The image doesnt show for me. what does it show? Its the positioning for the grado earpads and how to put the grados correctly on your ears.


Doesn't show for me either.  From what I remember, it showed a side profile of a head and the various placements of the headphones.  For Grado L pads, they showed the forward location being best, and I can attest to that.  Putting L pads on your ears like you would any other on ear will be uncomfortable to painful.  So sliding forward a bit so the pad rests on your cheekbone/temple, top of ear, and back of ear, means the driver shouldn't touch your ear, and it should be quite comfortable.


----------



## Mightygrey

genesyndrome said:


> Love the sound.  It's definitely warmer than my IS series.  But I hate the cable haha.


Mine will be getting snipped as soon as my MMCX parts arrive from Aliexpress...


----------



## fractus2

Great combo with the iPod touch 5th Generation.


----------



## Dennis66

I just received the 325x and so far I'm pretty impressed. A much smoother and fuller sound than the 325 that I owned years ago. They seem to be better built and more solid overall. The chords kind of thick, but I can live with it.


----------



## genesyndrome

Dennis66 said:


> I just received the 325x and so far I'm pretty impressed. A much smoother and fuller sound than the 325 that I owned years ago. They seem to be better built and more solid overall. The chords kind of thick, but I can live with it.



I have to agree, they sounded much more fuller than my 325is, I am really enjoying it.  I don't really have anything to say about the build quality, it's Grado haha, it's a love it or hate it type deal.  The wire is unforgivable, and I'm getting rid of it soon.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi (Jun 17, 2021)

Tried the S Cushion pads for the past week, while I think they're better than the stock pads it still unbearable after 30mins or so. It might have something to do with my head and glasses. The G Pad on the other hand felt much better, I can wear them for 8+ Hours. I might have to buy another pair for backup.


----------



## Rebel Chris

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> The G Pad on the other hand felt much better, I can wear them for 8+ Hours.


Poh, 8 hours, that's long.


----------



## funkymartyn

Seems to be a fair few grado gw100  wireless headphones coming up for sale on ebay UK lately.


----------



## Stevko (Jun 17, 2021)

tried to buy a second hand GW100 V1 for 2 weeks ago.. my offer was to low


----------



## funkymartyn

Anyone know the difference if any between the Senn Hd 414 yellow cushions ,  compared to the coloured  Yaxi  ones  which are more expensive.    Thanks.


----------



## sjbrook

funkymartyn said:


> Anyone know the difference if any between the Senn Hd 414 yellow cushions ,  compared to the coloured  Yaxi  ones  which are more expensive.    Thanks.


The cellulose structure of the Senn foam is a little more open and because they need to be stretched a little to fit on the cups they are effectively a little more shear in their coverage of the driver.  The Yaxi is more like a stiffer S cush, but still soft to the skin.  They have similar but subtly different sound signatures so I think it mostly comes down to personal comfort.  I prefer the Senn with center holes cut out but have not been motivated to cut my Yaxi's.  And of course the Yaxi come in *PURPLE!*


----------



## Headcan

As @sjbrook mentioned, the Yaxi's are a little firmer and I much prefer their "sound signature" (on SR60e) to that of the stock Grado S-Cush pads, however the first couple of days they certainly did not feel soft to the ear.  I can't do a direct comparison between the Yaxi and HD414 pads as I have quarter modded HD414's, but there is a difference in foam\density. I prefer the quarter modded HD414's on my SR325i.


----------



## funkymartyn

Thanks for info on the cushions.  Just ordered a couple of the yellow hd414.   I do like the purple I must say.


----------



## genesyndrome

sjbrook said:


> The cellulose structure of the Senn foam is a little more open and because they need to be stretched a little to fit on the cups they are effectively a little more shear in their coverage of the driver.  The Yaxi is more like a stiffer S cush, but still soft to the skin.  They have similar but subtly different sound signatures so I think it mostly comes down to personal comfort.  I prefer the Senn with center holes cut out but have not been motivated to cut my Yaxi's.  And of course the Yaxi come in *PURPLE!*




Do the Yaxis come in any other color than Purple for the Grados? I think I've only seen purple pads from Yaxi, nothing against purple lol.


----------



## trellus

genesyndrome said:


> Do the Yaxis come in any other color than Purple for the Grados? I think I've only seen purple pads from Yaxi, nothing against purple lol.



Yes, they also come in black:

S Cushion by YAXI (Replacement earpads) (Black)


----------



## genesyndrome

trellus said:


> Yes, they also come in black:
> 
> S Cushion by YAXI (Replacement earpads) (Black)




Ah ok great. thanks 👍


----------



## Headcan (Jun 17, 2021)

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Have anyone tried the S Cushion YAXI PAD on their 325? The pads says it supports SR60e, 80e, 125e. Do they use the same cup size?
> ​


Yes, they fit just fine.  Not snug, but also not to the point that I'd be concerned about 'em falling off.  The outer diameter of the ring over which the foams\pads fit on my SR60e, SR80i and SR325i are 54mm.  Not sure if there's a difference on older pre-i series or the new x series. Perhaps someone else can confirm, but in that link the reviewer seem to use an older SR60 model.


----------



## genesyndrome

Headcan said:


> Yes, they fit just fine.  Not snug, but also not to the point that I'd be concerned about 'em falling off.  The outer diameter of the ring over which the foams\pads fit on my SR60e, SR80i and SR325i are 54mm.  Not sure if there's a difference on older pre-i series or the new x series. Perhaps someone else can confirm, but in that link the reviewer seem to use an older SR60 model.



The X's are the same 👍


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

I noticed those Yaxi Pads they said for the SR (Presitge) series _and_ GW100. I gotta mention to people seeing that packaging, the normal S-Pad is smaller in diameter than the "S" pad on the GW100. I was going to try the L-Pad from my GH2 on the GW100 and I quit when I realized it would completely stretch-out or destroy the L-pad because the diameter difference is significant enough.


----------



## sjbrook

Yaxi now has *PURPLE* pads for their Koss PortaPro/KSC75 version! Woo-hoo! Just ordered a few.


----------



## Stevko

Grado album of the day:


----------



## genesyndrome

Got some interesting pictures comparing the X series and IS SR325s.  Seems like the 325x has less components inside vs the IS(notice the plastic ring of the IS). From the top is SR80x, SR325x, SR325IS.


----------



## donunus

TheMiddleSky said:


> Had chance to try almost all of X line up (the only exception is SR225X).
> 
> Dare I say, these improvements did surprised in good way!
> 
> ...



What does the sr60x do that you like over the 125x for example since you did mention liking the 60x and 325x best?


----------



## funkymartyn

genesyndrome said:


> Do the Yaxis come in any other color than Purple for the Grados? I think I've only seen purple pads from Yaxi, nothing against purple lol.


They also have Red, Blue, Yellow and orange.


----------



## AWS Soul (Jun 18, 2021)

genesyndrome said:


> If your based in the US. How long did it take you to get those pads?


I'm in the U.K buddy . but it took about 10 days for my B.A pads to arrive .     I'm actually expecting another pair to arrive in the next few days ,  I've ordered some Merino wool pads for my RS2e .


----------



## genesyndrome

AWS Soul said:


> I'm in the U.K buddy . but it took about 10 days for my B.A pads to arrive .     I'm actually expecting another pair to arrive in the next few days ,  I've ordered some Merino wool pads for my RS2e .



Roger that.  I always wanted a pair but was always a little unsure about the lead times/shipping times(I'm an impatient fool).  But looking at your pictures/review of the pads, they look like they are well worth it. 👍


----------



## AWS Soul

genesyndrome said:


> Roger that.  I always wanted a pair but was always a little unsure about the lead times/shipping times(I'm an impatient fool).  But looking at your pictures/review of the pads, they look like they are well worth it. 👍


Obviously look around for other reviews on the pads before you commit ,  but in my opinion they are worth the wait & every ££$$ from your wallet.


----------



## clundbe1

AWS Soul said:


> I'm in the U.K buddy . but it took about 10 days for my B.A pads to arrive .     I'm actually expecting another pair to arrive in the next few days ,  I've ordered some Merino wool pads for my RS2e .


Merino wool♥️. Making the Grados warm and bassfuel. Also the Hemp...without hemp...


----------



## MIKELAP

Do the Hemp phones sound like anything else from Grado . I own the RS2E  was wondering if there was enough of a difference in sound to get those ?


----------



## kmhaynes

I just sold my RS2e after moving up to the PS500e, and haven't heard the Hemp, but a number of people say the Hemp sounds closest to the RS2e compared to other Grado phones.  

One thing to consider is that the current Hemp is a limited edition. There are rumors that it may re-appear in the Grado line under a new name or designation (??), so if you are the collector type, you might want one.  If, like me, you want to headphones mostly for the music experience, then the Hemp will likely not add much to your "sonic" palatte.


----------



## genesyndrome

MIKELAP said:


> Do the Hemp phones sound like anything else from Grado . I own the RS2E  was wondering if there was enough of a difference in sound to get those ?



Personally, I don't think the RS2e sounds like the Hemps.  I find the hemps to be a little darker and less treble forward than the RS2e, with more bass presence/impact.  But I haven't listened to either extensively, Ive only tested both before/after my modifications.  To me it sounds closest to the SR325x and maybe the 80x, although I find the 80x to be less close to the hemps because it lacks a little bit in treble resolution compared to the 325x and Hemp.


----------



## vonspanky

What do the elders of the Grado forum recommend for a closed-back with the signature of a Grado? I would happily pay $1000 for a closed-back Hemp, if sounded even close.
I'm trying the Aeon 2 Noire now... my search continues.


----------



## Luckyleo

Hey now!

I notice the the hemp has been sold out for a week or 2 on 4ourears....Do you think is the end of availability?


----------



## sling5s

vonspanky said:


> What do the elders of the Grado forum recommend for a closed-back with the signature of a Grado? I would happily pay $1000 for a closed-back Hemp, if sounded even close.
> I'm trying the Aeon 2 Noire now... my search continues.


Ath-esw9, ath-w5000, dt48a


----------



## funkymartyn

kmhaynes said:


> I just sold my RS2e after moving up to the PS500e, and haven't heard the Hemp, but a number of people say the Hemp sounds closest to the RS2e compared to other Grado phones.
> 
> One thing to consider is that the current Hemp is a limited edition. There are rumors that it may re-appear in the Grado line under a new name or designation (??), so if you are the collector type, you might want one.  If, like me, you want to headphones mostly for the music experience, then the Hemp will likely not add much to your "sonic" palatte.


Hi , what's your views on the ps500e  compared to the  Rs2e  you sold.  , I have the Rs2e,  and have looking at the ps500e.  But keeping my rs2e whichever I buy.  Thanks for any info.   Like sound , fit, pros and cons if any.


----------



## qua2k

Luckyleo said:


> Hey now!
> 
> I notice the the hemp has been sold out for a week or 2 on 4ourears....Do you think is the end of availability?


I would say yes. Rich has said many times that limited editions typically come out every summer. Time for a new one IMO, Hemp is done.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

qua2k said:


> I would say yes. Rich has said many times that limited editions typically come out every summer. Time for a new one IMO, Hemp is done.


Ruthieandjohn introduce the Grado Old Milwaukee Light Headphones Limited Edition... ear cups carefully crafted from the broken bottle bottoms that once held Old Milwaukee Beer (but that were emptied into the mouths of the craftsmen!)

These fine glass-cupped headphones, the first truly closed headphones from Grado, remain infused with the increasingly-stinky dirty glass permanently imbued with the stench of ageing Old Milwaukee, reminding listeners of the dangers of drinking old beer.

No high-falutin' hoity-toity craft beer here, this is the original beer as enjoyed by the ubiquitous Joe Sixpack.

"Old Milwaukee Light Grado headphones... the lowest common denominator in headphone design!"

Available for 99 cents each... act now and we'll include a second pair for free - just pay separate postage and handling


----------



## xanlamin

I had a quick audition between the 325x and Hemp and I felt that the 325x sounds better than the Hemp but not very much. The cables on both are not very good though.


----------



## zazex (Jun 20, 2021)

funkymartyn said:


> Hi , what's your views on the ps500e  compared to the  Rs2e  you sold.  , I have the Rs2e,  and have looking at the ps500e.  But keeping my rs2e whichever I buy.  Thanks for any info.   Like sound , fit, pros and cons if any.



I've also had the RS2e and PS500 for quite a while (at least a year).
My pick of the two is the 500e.  It has more punch, more bass - and very solid bass at that,
great detail, and a deeper and broader soundstage.  One of my favorite Grado headphones.


----------



## donunus

xanlamin said:


> I had a quick audition between the 325x and Hemp and I felt that the 325x sounds better than the Hemp but not very much. The cables on both are not very good though.


Can you elaborate on why the cables are not very good? Are you just talking about the feel?


----------



## xanlamin

The 325x cable is pretty thick and heavy although they feel better than the Hemp. It's a pity that the cables are not removable.


----------



## PhenixS1970

I’m also not really convinced about the new cable.  Trade off between less tangle but also less flexible.  However on the go I always route these (too) long Grado cables with the belt in my jeans with the DAP in my pocket. That works for me.


----------



## donunus

Has anyone done a sr225x vs sr325x comparo yet? That would be great if whoever has compared them can post their thoughts.


----------



## genesyndrome

donunus said:


> Can you elaborate on why the cables are not very good? Are you just talking about the feel?



It's so much stiffer than the older cables, I absolutely hated it, my 325x was pretty much forever tangled on the right side above the split.  Not to mention they decided to make the y split even larger for whatever reason.


----------



## donunus

Screw this wait for a comparison review of x series grados. I don't think it's happening soon and there is only one grado 325x left in the country (Philippines). Bang! Trigger pulled, take that lol


----------



## TheMiddleSky

donunus said:


> Screw this wait for a comparison review of x series grados. I don't think it's happening soon and there is only one grado 325x left in the country (Philippines). Bang! Trigger pulled, take that lol



You would glad you took the trigger. This headphone really rocks! Forward, punchy (real punch!), dense, high pace, with surprisingly wide soundstage compare to typical Grado's soundstage (Apart from GS series and PS1k/2k).


----------



## genesyndrome

donunus said:


> Screw this wait for a comparison review of x series grados. I don't think it's happening soon and there is only one grado 325x left in the country (Philippines). Bang! Trigger pulled, take that lol




Dude, I don't think you will disappointed at all my friend 👍.  Enjoy!


----------



## Gippy (Jun 21, 2021)

donunus said:


> Has anyone done a sr225x vs sr325x comparo yet? That would be great if whoever has compared them can post their thoughts.


I'd buy the entire Prestige X lineup myself as a curiosity if i had a couple of headphone buddies to do the comparison together.

I've always felt that headphone reviews by one person can be quite misleading. The problem with a singular thought is that some people prefer sound signatures that are darker or brighter than neutral, and their reviews will reflect that. Consider that quite a few people in here loved the Hemp with its stock pads, but I thought the sound just wasn't for me. My Hemp has been in its box for months, barely used, and I'll probably sell it soon.

However, the SR225x weighs significantly less than the SR325x, so if you think long-term comfort may be an issue at all, go for the SR225x. I've never had an affinity for the metal models because the "upgrade" is a lighter wooden model.


----------



## Susiban

Anyone here know of an upgrade to the Grado GR10e? Loved the mids on those especially vocals. Thanks.


----------



## mochimashu

Does anyone know if the E&J Coogi is based on the earlier black headband RS1e or the later brown headband RS1e? Because I am loving mine and I'm probably in the minority here who likes the RS1e a lot better than the RS2e, and I read that people generally prefer the later RS1e than the earlier one.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Shameless plug, I have a set of Grado SR325x with Geekria Comfort Foam Pad up for sale.


----------



## carboncopy

Help! I am bought a original RS1 and I love it so much that I am thinking about buying a GS1000i. I had before a PS2000e but it was the biggest letdown for me…it had no bass at all! Nothing, null, zero, nada…(it was driven by a Pathos Inpol Ear, so I do not think amplification was a problem). I listen to a lot of electronic music (but the quirky one, like FKA Twigs), funk, alternative, indie and almost no jazz/classical.

Please say, that the GS1000i is also perfect for classical, jazz, etc and they are not for me at all…thanks.


----------



## genesyndrome

carboncopy said:


> Help! I am bought a original RS1 and I love it so much that I am thinking about buying a GS1000i. I had before a PS2000e but it was the biggest letdown for me…it had no bass at all! Nothing, null, zero, nada…(it was driven by a Pathos Inpol Ear, so I do not think amplification was a problem). I listen to a lot of electronic music (but the quirky one, like FKA Twigs), funk, alternative, indie and almost no jazz/classical.
> 
> Please say, that the GS1000i is also perfect for classical, jazz, etc and they are not for me at all…thanks.



I really think the Hemps would suit you well for those kinds of genres 🙂 or even the 325x without spending as much as a GS series. I did have the opportunity to listen to the GS3000e, which was really great.  However I do think the Hemps are the best "value" without going into kilobuck territory. 👍


----------



## carboncopy

genesyndrome said:


> I really think the Hemps would suit you well for those kinds of genres 🙂 or even the 325x without spending as much as a GS series. I did have the opportunity to listen to the GS3000e, which was really great.  However I do think the Hemps are the best "value" without going into kilobuck territory. 👍


To be honest I have the Hemp, the RS2e, the HP2i and a classic RS1. No plastic or G Pad thing


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today we’re taking a close look at the SR80x & SR325x on Headfonia! An article by @Mightygrey 

https://www.headfonia.com/grado-sr80x-sr325x-review/


----------



## Bernard23

Been away for a few weeks, just tried to quickly catch up on 1k posts (if that's possible?!) to see what folks think of the new 325x against the Hemp? I'm intrigued, but the retailer that has a pair also has a pair of GH2 at much the same price, which changes everything. Still loving Hemps on Geekria LL pads, but I'm trying not to overuse them, and revert back to my 325e for daily / casual listening. Was about to try the 325x, but that cocobolo....not sure what to do now.


----------



## tombrisbane

Bernard23 said:


> GH2


This


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Interesting, I just noticed this on 4OurEars:






It looks like the reason The Hemp was out of stock for a while is because Grado wanted to swap the cable. Now they come with the braided cable, the price increased by $49 (no more 420 jokes), and they’ve stocked up.


----------



## Stevko

Ultrainferno said:


> Today we’re taking a close look at the SR80x & SR325x on Headfonia! An article by @Mightygrey
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/grado-sr80x-sr325x-review/


nice review.
think I gonna try 325X again


----------



## Mightygrey

Heyyoudvd said:


> Interesting, I just noticed this on 4OurEars:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the reason The Hemp was out of stock for a while is because Grado wanted to swap the cable. Now they come with the braided cable, the price increased by $49 (no more 420 jokes), and they’ve stocked up.


But they have the '69' jokes now, right? 😎


----------



## BobG55

Grado PS2000e, PS1000e, PS1000, RS1 w/ buttons, RS1i, RS1e, PS500e, SR325e, GS3000e GS1000e, *GS1000i*, GH1, GH2, Hemp, Joe Grado’s HP1000 hp2.

Above is a list of all of the Grado headphones I’ve owned at one time or another.  The only one I still own is the GS1000i.  IMHO, it’s the best sounding Grado I’ve ever listened to and one of the best headphones, overall, I’ve ever listened to.


----------



## dynavit

A package just arrived and see what`s inside: RS1 with brown headband, golden letters and pink drivers. And a RSA with batteries. 
First impression: very smooth sounding.


----------



## carboncopy

BobG55 said:


> Grado PS2000e, PS1000e, PS1000, RS1 w/ buttons, RS1i, RS1e, PS500e, SR325e, GS3000e GS1000e, *GS1000i*, GH1, GH2, Hemp, Joe Grado’s HP1000 hp2.
> 
> Above is a list of all of the Grado headphones I’ve owned at one time or another.  The only one I still own is the GS1000i.  IMHO, it’s the best sounding Grado I’ve ever listened to and one of the best headphones, overall, I’ve ever listened to.



That did not helped. At all. Now I have to buy it.


----------



## BobG55

carboncopy said:


> That did not helped. At all. Now I have to buy it.


😁


----------



## Bernard23

tombrisbane said:


> Thi





tombrisbane said:


> This


Damn, too late, they've gone!


----------



## AWS Soul (Jun 22, 2021)

Beautiful Audio merino wool Pads arrived this morning ,  oh my they sound incredible on my RS1e , the merino wool surely offer a warmer sound signature over the B.A Hybrid leather & merino wool pads.   I actually prefer the merino pads over the hybrids so far.
They sure are beautiful aswell .


----------



## kmhaynes

funkymartyn said:


> Hi , what's your views on the ps500e  compared to the  Rs2e  you sold.  , I have the Rs2e,  and have looking at the ps500e.  But keeping my rs2e whichever I buy.  Thanks for any info.   Like sound , fit, pros and cons if any.


I was hesitant at first about moving to the PS500e because several people here called it "dark", and I LOVE the Grado energy and treble.  But several other folks said they felt the PS500e wasn't that far off the RS2e, so I went for it, and am really glad I did.

I spent several days listening to my favorite and most well-know tracks, swapping the 500e with the RS2e in very close listening.  To my ear and brain, the PS500e is a tick or 2 above the RS2e in several areas:  The bass depth and esp. impact -- there is some actual bass hit/body that I don't feel with the RS2e.  The clarity and separation between instruments and vocals is better -- vocals (and mids in general) seem more a bit more forward and energetic.  This treble seemed pretty even between the two, IMO, and that may be what makes some people say the 500 is darker, because of the slightly greater bass and mids presence but equal treble.  

In general the 500 just sounds more open & dimensional, leaving the RS2e to sound just a bit flat in comparison.  In comparison, mind you, because there was a time when the RS2e to me was head and shoulders above the SR325e!  Grado lovers' one complaint is that the upward movement in their line descent but small, whereas the price difference can be big -- I doubt I will ever afford a PS1K or 2K!

Lastly, I am not opposed to using just a bit of EQ with my ear/headphones, and I don't feel the need for any boost for the PS500e across the spectrum to give me a completely full sound.  

Hope that helps.  If you are willing to go used and are patient, you can get a PS500e for not much more than the RS2e.  If you are paying retail for the PS500e and selling the RS2e, you may not consider the price difference to justify the improvement, unless the $$ is not a limiting factor for you.


----------



## funkymartyn

KmHayes,   thanks for your views on the ps500e.    Whichever I choose . I'm keeping my RS2e,  and other grado. Looking at second hand ps500e about £350.  Or new £550.    Or even ps1000  second hand around  £ 650.    Thanks once more.


----------



## RedSnapper69

Bernard23 said:


> Damn, too late, they've gone!


Mine are up for sale in the Classifieds


----------



## DagsJT

Ordered the SR325X’s earlier and hopefully they’ll be with me tomorrow.

I’ve had Sundara’s for a couple of weeks but finding them a bit of a pain to drive (long story) so I had a look around and saw the Hemp’s were highly regarded. The price was a bit steep though and I saw the 325X mentioned alongside the Hemp. Browsing some forums, watching some YouTube videos, and decided to place an order.

I’m a mix of excited and also hesitant, as typically I’ve tended towards bassier headphones in the past. But in the last few months I’ve been trying brighter headphones and started to appreciate less veil and more air. I understand Grado’s are pretty bright but the 325X tames it off a bit whilst adding some bass so … fingers crossed!


----------



## funkymartyn

DagsJT said:


> Ordered the SR325X’s earlier and hopefully they’ll be with me tomorrow.
> 
> I’ve had Sundara’s for a couple of weeks but finding them a bit of a pain to drive (long story) so I had a look around and saw the Hemp’s were highly regarded. The price was a bit steep though and I saw the 325X mentioned alongside the Hemp. Browsing some forums, watching some YouTube videos, and decided to place an order.
> 
> I’m a mix of excited and also hesitant, as typically I’ve tended towards bassier headphones in the past. But in the last few months I’ve been trying brighter headphones and started to appreciate less veil and more air. I understand Grado’s are pretty bright but the 325X tames it off a bit whilst adding some bass so … fingers crossed!


You will be fine with these 325.  And not much more money than the normal 325.  And you can pick up some different pads to change the sound, and comfort fit for little money.     They can feel heavier than the plastic range of grado.   But if using only indoors , shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Stevko

where to buy the new 325x in europe for a normal price?
in my country they cost 560USD


----------



## DagsJT

funkymartyn said:


> You will be fine with these 325.  And not much more money than the normal 325.  And you can pick up some different pads to change the sound, and comfort fit for little money.     They can feel heavier than the plastic range of grado.   But if using only indoors , shouldn't be a problem.



Yep, ordered the Geekria G Cush pads along with the headphones as I believe they work really well.



Stevko said:


> where to buy the new 325x in europe for a normal price?
> in my country they cost 560USD



Amazon UK has various third party sellers selling them for £330 or so. Not sure if they ship to Europe but worth a look.


----------



## Stevko (Jun 24, 2021)

DagsJT said:


> Yep, ordered the Geekria G Cush pads along with the headphones as I believe they work really well.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon UK has various third party sellers selling them for £330 or so. Not sure if they ship to Europe but worth a look.


ordered 325x from amazon us in may.  received a defect pair 325x. returned them. got my money back. and now they are out of stock


----------



## Bernard23

Quite a few retailers in the UK have them in stock at £330, not that that helps you unfortunately.


----------



## RedSnapper69 (Jun 24, 2021)

Bernard23 said:


> Quite a few retailers in the UK have them in stock at £330, not that that helps you unfortunately.


Edit....disregard this post....I thought you were replying to me, when you were replying to a post about the 325x's


----------



## DagsJT (Jun 24, 2021)

SR325X’s arrived and they’re going to take some getting used to with these stock pads. Having always had over-ear’s, this on-ear fit seems odd. Like they’re not secure and puts me on edge a little. Also these pads are like slabs. Very scratchy, which I’ve never had before even with X2HR’s which people said were scratchy.

That said, I should be getting Geekria G pads delivered today so I’ll give those a try tomorrow.

The sound is a lot better than I expected. I expected these to be a lot more sparkly and piercing treble, even with it toned down a little. But no issues at all with the treble. The bass is really nice, going deeper than I expected.


----------



## Stevko

Bernard23 said:


> Quite a few retailers in the UK have them in stock at £330, not that that helps you unfortunately.


this is a more normal price.


----------



## NewEve (Jun 24, 2021)

paraphernalia said:


> _Let me preface this by saying that i use these headphones with a Chord Mojo which in itself has a very lean detailed and laid back sound. A more "boomier" DAC/Amp like the OPPO HA-2 would shift my findings. For example the White does not sound all too great with it. *Everything is say here is of course IMHO!*_
> 
> 
> *Treble*
> ...



—


----------



## DagsJT

I’m really not getting on with these F Cush pads. I’ve moved the headphones around and no matter what, it just doesn’t feel comfortable at all.

I also picked up the Geekria G pads but they’re not great either. They take away so much bass, vocals too distant and treble too spiky.

So I guess the next option is 414’s modded or L Cush cups (whether that’s official or Geekria etc) I guess.


----------



## headfry (Jun 25, 2021)

NewEve said:


> —


At first my Mojo sounded lean and laid back, after a couple years I upgraded the generic USB cable to an audiophile one and also added a Jitterbug - this made an enormous difference. Before doing the upgrade the sound was pretty good; afterward it sounded/sounds world class and worthy of all the praise heaped on it.

The Grados that I own are the SR225e, the SR80e, the GS1000i and the GR10e. The 225e is for me an important step up in musicality over the SR80e. I owned the 325e but it broke a few times, replaced it with the SR225e and never looked back - much physically lighter  and the sound was in the same ballpark and a bit more to my taste.

The 225e has been my goto but lately the 1000i is getting more playtime. Also, while the GR10e doesn't have the best layering it is to me excellentl is in its musicality,
I listen mostly to art rock, pop and indie/experimental music which doesn't usually have much layering. The GS1000i is superb in every respect and is the
one I reach for when I want the best, most lifelike and accurate reproduction - though I go through periods of using each as they are all really enjoyable in their own way.

Why I love my Grados is that for me they express & convey the artist's intent and vision for me better than others, I know this sounds cliche. The GR10e doesn't get a lot of mention here but I think it should!

I am awaiting reviews on the SR225X as for me the SR225e was the best value in the Grado line.


----------



## funkymartyn

DagsJT said:


> I’m really not getting on with these F Cush pads. I’ve moved the headphones around and no matter what, it just doesn’t feel comfortable at all.
> 
> I also picked up the Geekria G pads but they’re not great either. They take away so much bass, vocals too distant and treble too spiky.
> 
> So I guess the next option is 414’s modded or L Cush cups (whether that’s official or Geekria etc) I guess.


You could also try the so called comfy LL  geekria doughnut ones at about £11.  If you want the yellow sennheiser 414 ones ...I went direct to sennheissr Web site and picked up 2 sets about £6 each.   Or there is one place on eBay UK which has a festival at £6 ish.    Chord audio or something.


----------



## ESL-1

Susiban said:


> Anyone here know of an upgrade to the Grado GR10e? Loved the mids on those especially vocals. Thanks.


Nothing at the moment.  Right now Grado is working hard meeting the demand for the new x series.  
I have the 325x and expect to be hearing a 225x in the next week or two.  I expect it to be impressive too.


----------



## clundbe1

Hmm.. This project is taking a very long time. Coming soon for a couple  of years 😂.
https://theloniousmonk.store/pages/grado


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

clundbe1 said:


> Hmm.. This project is taking a very long time. Coming soon for a couple  of years 😂.
> https://theloniousmonk.store/pages/grado


At least they also offer some wine while we wait 😄


----------



## jlaseter

Haven't posted in a while, but thought I'd share my recent purchase. I own or have owned, in order of acquisition, the SR80i, SR325is, RS2i, SR325, PS1000e, HF3. 

Went to Florida on vacation and stopped in a little store in Naples which had the entire "e" Prestige series and a GH2. Brought along my HF3 for comparison to the GH2, which the owner was fine with me A/B'ing. 

The GH2, on short comparison, offered a warmer, more head-filling bass with slightly subdued, yet more detailed treble than the HF3. It sounded like the absolute best version of that sound profile I've heard. 

But out of curiosity, I tried the SR225e, one I've always been interested in, as reportedly a more tame take on the brightness and detail of the 325 models. After the HF3, the bass remained with the 225e, but took a backseat to sparkling, in-your-face treble and mids, with a slightly more centralized soundstage. But as bright as it was, I never felt it was too much -- only that perhaps it wouldn't be very forgiving with more strident music. 

I don't know if there's such a thing as an exemplary headphone of the Grado "house sound" outside of reports here that perhaps the buttoned RS1 or the RS2e captures that sentiment. But I imagined that such a bright, detailed, exciting set with crispy upper midrange had to be close. I chose the 225e, since to me the GH2 represented (vs the HF3), more of the same, even if more refined. 

Picking up the 225e knowing full well that a 225x exists, I'm perfectly happy! Though still curious about a comparison between the two.


----------



## jja

jlaseter said:


> Haven't posted in a while, but thought I'd share my recent purchase. I own or have owned, in order of acquisition, the SR80i, SR325is, RS2i, SR325, PS1000e, HF3.
> 
> Went to Florida on vacation and stopped in a little store in Naples which had the entire "e" Prestige series and a GH2. Brought along my HF3 for comparison to the GH2, which the owner was fine with me A/B'ing.
> 
> ...


What was the place called where you listened to the headphones?


----------



## Stevko (Jun 25, 2021)

The old E series are now selling for US prices. Should I pick  up one of these instead of a new x?
325e+60x . Instead of a 325x to 580$


----------



## jlaseter

jja said:


> What was the place called where you listened to the headphones?



It was House of High Fidelity. The lady working the counter was very congenial, and offered to set up equipment for the demo, though I chose to use my phone/simple dongle to use music I was intimately familiar with.


----------



## sjbrook

jja said:


> What was the place called where you listened to the headphones?


Gonna guess... http://www.houseofhighfidelity.com/
edit: woops...too slow.


----------



## emorrison33

headfry said:


> At first my Mojo sounded lean and laid back, after a couple years I upgraded the generic USB cable to an audiophile one and also added a Jitterbug - this made an enormous difference. Before doing the upgrade the sound was pretty good; afterward it sounded/sounds world class and worthy of all the praise heaped on it.
> 
> The Grados that I own are the SR225e, the SR80e, the GS1000i and the GR10e. The 225e is for me an important step up in musicality over the SR80e. I owned the 325e but it broke a few times, replaced it with the SR225e and never looked back - much physically lighter  and the sound was in the same ballpark and a bit more to my taste.
> 
> ...


I have the GT220, and they have been rarely mentioned in this thread.  They are a very nice pair of wireless earbuds.  They have a little more bass then typical Grado HP's (definitely darker), but I can't compare them to the GR10e having never listened to them.


----------



## rasmushorn

clundbe1 said:


> Hmm.. This project is taking a very long time. Coming soon for a couple  of years 😂.
> https://theloniousmonk.store/pages/grado


I will keep an eye on those. I guess they are busy keeping up with demand after the lockdown at the Grado factory.


----------



## clundbe1

rasmushorn said:


> I will keep an eye on those. I guess they are busy keeping up with demand after the lockdown at the Grado factory.


This was a thing long time before lockdown. Anyway, will buy them. The form are winners.


----------



## clundbe1

Stevko said:


> The old E series are now selling for US prices. Should I pick  up one of these instead of a new x?
> 325e+60x . Instead of a 325x to 580$


Go for 325x sir... Haven't heard them, but I know the new ones will make peoples view on 325 in a positiv way. Hello bass, goodbye too much treble. I hope..


----------



## PhenixS1970

Anyone any idea which rs-1 version this is? Comes with original cardboard box stating rs-1.  Seller bought these ex demo about 10 years ago (Not advertised on head-fi).


----------



## fractus2

Ask for a pic of the serial number.


----------



## PhenixS1970

Thank you for the advice, fractus2 (sent mail to seller).

Open to other offers as well so if you have a RS-1 button in great condition and willing to ship to Europe, drop me a message .


----------



## Stevko

clundbe1 said:


> Go for 325x sir... Haven't heard them, but I know the new ones will make peoples view on 325 in a positiv way. Hello bass, goodbye too much treble. I hope..


A dealer offer me a summerprice. So think I go for the 325X. Should I wait for batch 2? Are there som known issues with first batch? Or just my luck?


----------



## carboncopy

Speaking of buttoned RS-1…I really love mine! They have no serial number, so standard classic I think but they have some magic!

GS1000i is in on the way…


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Stevko said:


> A dealer offer me a summerprice. So think I go for the 325X. Should I wait for batch 2? Are there som known issues with first batch? Or just my luck?



no known issues so far, only kicking punch music heard


----------



## speCD

headfry said:


> The 225e is for me an important step up in musicality over the SR80e.





jlaseter said:


> Picking up the 225e knowing full well that a 225x exists



Glad to see more 225e appreciations. IMHO these cans are Grado's answer to effortless musicality. 
They have very accomplished soundstage with fast transients, resulting in an effortless musicality which is transparent, lively, and inoffensive. 

In terms of this delicious effortlessness, the 225e's are very difficult to beat. For example, my ADX5000's can be as airy, but not as fast. Arya is too slow, and a little too sharp at the treble. 

The bass on 225e is fine, but the mid lacks some body. I went through Grado's small-cups to find an upgrade to the 225e's. I found Hemp won that competition, and bought one:

RS1e - A very non-grado sound signature. It is mid-centric and treble-damped. The bass has good quality, but not super impactful. Sound stage is club-like and out-of-your-head. This is almost the opposite of the 225e's. Some may hate it quite much, but I find them show cases the refinement and articulation, and thus a "mature" Grado representation. 

RS2e - I feel this is a "teenager version" of RS1e. Notably more edgier/brighter. Technically, they are superior to the 225e's. These have more emphasized top and bottom, a bit fuller mid, and a bit more details. The sound is quite dynamic and transparent, at the cost of the effortlessness. 

325x - This is all about the bass. Huge amount of bass, still bouncy, but just too much for me. Treble is also damped, not airy and no effortless feeling. 

Hemp - The bass is just right, same amount as the RS2e, but feels more impactful and energetic. With the stock pads, the hemp is like a faster, well-driven HD650, with grado's inviting mids. These cans are very musical. They move the effortlessness of the 225e's from the treble to the mid and the bass. What's even better, with Geekria L pads, the treble is just as transparent and as effortless as the 225e's, with a tad more details (maybe even more after burn-in). The bass and mid moves toward the 225e, but still fuller bodied. 

To me the hemp with Geekria L pads is a direct upgrade to the 225e's, without loosing that effortlessness. And it is more versatile with the F-pad option in case you fancy Hip-hop or Rock. I had a bit of hesitation when auditioned the hemp at Audio46 because of the slightly damped treble, but couldn't resist of the bass and mid and bought from them online after returning home. Now I know the Geekria pads, I feel lucky about the purchase.


----------



## PhenixS1970

Seller came back, s/n is 1185. It’s on the cup and on the cardboard box.


----------



## Stevko

325e chrome ltd edition, sold new in 2018? Possible to buy some ?


----------



## tameral

In terms of the Hemp and the 325x comparison - the Hemp seemed sharper to me for sure, and I kept it.  The 325x in many ways is the optimization of the Grado sound for most people - more neutral and bassy but Grado-alive.

In my opinion, the new cable for the X series is worse than ever for Grado, sadly.  But the X series sound is perhaps better for many.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

PhenixS1970 said:


> Seller came back, s/n is 1185. It’s on the cup and on the cardboard box.


I would jump on those if I were you. 😄


----------



## Mightygrey

tameral said:


> In my opinion, the new cable for the X series is worse than ever for Grado, sadly.  But the X series sound is perhaps better for many.


The new cables are perhaps a little more durable, but the only plus side I can see is that the kinking that can sometimes happen below the earcups with the old cable is pretty much eliminated. It's still as heavy and inflexible as ever, and the Y-Splitter has gotten even more chunky.


----------



## Mightygrey

After being perhaps slightly skeptical at first, I've come to believe that Grado has absolutely made the right choice in swapping-out the L Cush pads for the new F Cush on their mid-tier models. The F Cush sounds superb on my beloved GH1s, making them a warmer, punchier and overall far more linear and balanced set of headphones. They do take a bit of crunch and sparkle, but it's well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## ESL-1 (Jun 27, 2021)

DagsJT said:


> I’m really not getting on with these F Cush pads. I’ve moved the headphones around and no matter what, it just doesn’t feel comfortable at all.
> 
> I also picked up the Geekria G pads but they’re not great either. They take away so much bass, vocals too distant and treble too spiky.
> 
> So I guess the next option is 414’s modded or L Cush cups (whether that’s official or Geekria etc) I guess.


Did you also play around with the pressure of the fit to your ears?  A little fine tuning of the pressure by lightly and carefully adjusting the head band.  Bend it outwards for too tight, bend inwards if too loose.
Fine tuning is required to find what works best for you.
Pretty much all of my Grados are adjusted to a minimum clamping pressure that sounds good and feels more comfortable.


----------



## DagsJT

ESL-1 said:


> Did you also play around with the pressure of the fit to your ears?  A little fine tuning of the pressure by lightly and carefully adjusting the head band.  Bend it outwards for too tight, bend inwards if too loose.
> Fine tuning is required to find what works best for you.
> Pretty much all of my Grados are adjusted to a minimum clamping pressure that sounds good and feels more comfortable.



Yep, spent a long time trying different pressures, moving the pads to different positions on my ears and the angle of the headband.

I think they’re just not for me in the end though and I’ll stick with over-ear. Comfort is a priority for me and it looks like I just prefer over-ears so I’ll just return these to Amazon.

I’m glad I tried them though. I quite liked the sound and I can see why others would like them so much.


----------



## Bernard23

DagsJT said:


> Yep, spent a long time trying different pressures, moving the pads to different positions on my ears and the angle of the headband.
> 
> I think they’re just not for me in the end though and I’ll stick with over-ear. Comfort is a priority for me and it looks like I just prefer over-ears so I’ll just return these to Amazon.
> 
> I’m glad I tried them though. I quite liked the sound and I can see why others would like them so much.


Before you do, try these pads out: 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0155XZJ4I/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Aka Geekria "LL" pads. They are much more comfortable than the stock F pads, and they open up the mid treble nicely without losing any bass. They're much less of a compromise than going to the G pad.


----------



## DagsJT (Jun 28, 2021)

Bernard23 said:


> Before you do, try these pads out:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0155XZJ4I/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Aka Geekria "LL" pads. They are much more comfortable than the stock F pads, and they open up the mid treble nicely without losing any bass. They're much less of a compromise than going to the G pad.



Are these similar to the G’s where they become over-ear headphones?

I’ve put in an order and I’ll get them later on today. I’ve heard a lot about these pads and how good they are so I guess it makes sense to try them first.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

DagsJT said:


> Are these similar to the G’s where they become over-ear headphones?
> 
> I’ve put in an order and I’ll get them later on today. I’ve heard a lot about these pads and how good they are so I guess it makes sense to try them first.


They're more like L pads, but a little thicker and wider. Still an on ear feel. Not as drastic of a change as G pads.


----------



## Bernard23

Joaquin Dinero said:


> They're more like L pads, but a little thicker and wider. Still an on ear feel. Not as drastic of a change as G pads.





DagsJT said:


> Are these similar to the G’s where they become over-ear headphones?
> 
> I’ve put in an order and I’ll get them later on today. I’ve heard a lot about these pads and how good they are so I guess it makes sense to try them first.



As Joaquin says, they are clkopser to L pads, so semi on ear if that makes sense. They are also a softer foam material than the Grado or Geekria L / G pads


----------



## audiobomber (Jun 28, 2021)

Bernard23 said:


> Before you do, try these pads out:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0155XZJ4I/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Aka Geekria "LL" pads. They are much more comfortable than the stock F pads, and they open up the mid treble nicely without losing any bass. They're much less of a compromise than going to the G pad.


I use these pads with Jarmor pad covers on my SR60. This combo makes the SR60 the most comfortable headphone I've ever worn, of any brand.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Z2PCFR3/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## dynavit

carboncopy said:


> Speaking of buttoned RS-1…I really love mine! They have no serial number, so standard classic I think but they have some magic!
> 
> GS1000i is in on the way…


Hallo Carboncopy, 
are these the RS1 I have sold you? Look great now! 
The older RS1 I have bought a few days later (was not planed) sound a little bit smother. 
Good luck with your Grados


----------



## carboncopy

dynavit said:


> Hallo Carboncopy,
> are these the RS1 I have sold you? Look great now!
> The older RS1 I have bought a few days later (was not planed) sound a little bit smother.
> Good luck with your Grados


Yes, this is what I bought from you  They sound fantastic in my system!

Funny thing is, it makes sense to have all these Grado’s (RS2e, HEMP, HP2i, RS1) because they all sound different. Maybe one day I search for a rare, original RS1, I don’t know…next stop is the GS1000i, after that an RS1x when it will become a thing.


----------



## IvanDrago

Bernard23 said:


> Before you do, try these pads out:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0155XZJ4I/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


why are the pads oval?!


----------



## audiobomber

IvanDrago said:


> why are the pads oval?!


It's just distortion in the photo. They are round.


----------



## Mad Max

Stevko said:


> 325e chrome ltd edition, sold new in 2018? Possible to buy some ?


Get a Chrome 325is, swap drivers and buttons, et voila! =p


----------



## PhenixS1970

I took a leap of faith and just bought that RS1 button (classic) with S/N 1185.  
Going to have to give them some love so intend to:
1. replace the gimbals, rods with shipibo and the headband with a black turbulent labs. Have those at hand (as is lots of scratches and wear on stock gimbals and headband).
2. try to smoothen out the little imperfections in the wood near the grills and clean them (I read that lemon oil should do fine)
3. apply some black paint marker on those grills.

Excited to discover the Grado house sound from about 15 years ago......


----------



## Bernard23

IvanDrago said:


> why are the pads oval?!


Because the image repro on Amazon is rubbish. They're definitely not oval, I have bought 2 pairs


----------



## nabwong

PhenixS1970 said:


> I took a leap of faith and just bought that RS1 button (classic) with S/N 1185.
> Going to have to give them some love so intend to:
> 1. replace the gimbals, rods with shipibo and the headband with a black turbulent labs. Have those at hand (as is lots of scratches and wear on stock gimbals and headband).
> 2. try to smoothen out the little imperfections in the wood near the grills and clean them (I read that lemon oil should do fine)
> ...



Congratulations! One of my biggest regrets is selling these. Really smooth sound. After a meandering journey, I've come back full circle to Grados and my daily driver is the RS1e. Initially hated the sound and then tried playing around with other pads. They sound perfect with the Vever pads replacement for GS and PS series. Super cheap and lot more comfy too.


----------



## NewEve (Jun 30, 2021)

paraphernalia said:


> So if i have two cables and i switch back and forth and one has more bass it's all in my mind, consistently?
> 
> And what is wrong with MQA? That's just a kind of zipped hires-file? You don't believe in hires files either? (I have no MQA hardware)
> 
> And if my Grado White sounded muffled when i got it and i let it burn in for 24 hours (without listening to it) and the next day it sounds notably better that's make believe? All the people who say burn-in works are morons? Even Grado themselves say a burn-in time of 50 hours is advisable.


So, I just got the White and listened to them out of the box and compared them to my RS2e with G-Cush pads on them.

I confirm the White sound muffled out of the box. I'll let them run overnight, will have a listen tomorrow morning as well as after 24 hours and will revert back.

*Edit:* the Whites will be sent back, they're definite no-go for me. The RS2e with G-Cush pads is an overall MUCH better package to my ears. Too bad, I liked the look of the Whites, just not their sound.


----------



## speCD

nabwong said:


> They sound perfect with the Vever pads replacement


I second the Vever pads are great for rs1e, so far the best. They make rs1e a lot more lively and all the refinements of these cans are retained.


----------



## Tapir Tost (Jun 29, 2021)

To those that wanna mod the sr60e - opening two vent holes( so 4 in total) makes them amazing, balance and musicality is top notch, there is also a bit more clarity), putting dynamat or something on the back of the driver makes them mellower and slower(bass doesn't punch as hard). At least in my experience. Wood cups coming next!


----------



## AWS Soul

DagsJT said:


> Are these similar to the G’s where they become over-ear headphones?
> 
> I’ve put in an order and I’ll get them later on today. I’ve heard a lot about these pads and how good they are so I guess it makes sense to try them first.


Buy some Beautiful Audio pads , all comfort problems will be erased , sound quality is amazing and visually they are stunning.
End of the day you get what you pay for.


----------



## AWS Soul

nabwong said:


> my daily driver is the RS1e.


Glad to see another RS1e fan , my favourite Grado so far .     I've also just won an eBay bid on a PS500e for a very reasonable price , so I can't wait for that to arrive , I've never heard the PS line before.


----------



## ESL-1 (Jun 29, 2021)

PhenixS1970 said:


> I took a leap of faith and just bought that RS1 button (classic) with S/N 1185.
> Going to have to give them some love so intend to:
> 1. replace the gimbals, rods with shipibo and the headband with a black turbulent labs. Have those at hand (as is lots of scratches and wear on stock gimbals and headband).
> 2. try to smoothen out the little imperfections in the wood near the grills and clean them (I read that lemon oil should do fine)
> ...


I am sure you will enjoy your project.  I still have my vintage RS1 which I still use flat cushions as they were equipped.  I recently had a current RS1e join my herd so will eventually need to make time to some comparisons.  Good score for you.   They are old enough that unless they were used on a regular basis they will probably improve as you put new time on them.  They look good too.

BTW, I am liking the RS1e with the flat cushions also, experiment.


----------



## nabwong

AWS Soul said:


> Glad to see another RS1e fan , my favourite Grado so far .     I've also just won an eBay bid on a PS500e for a very reasonable price , so I can't wait for that to arrive , I've never heard the PS line before.



Wow. Congrats. I might have a Grado problem. I want all of them. I've heard the PS1 back in the day but couldn't justify buying them.


----------



## AWS Soul

nabwong said:


> Wow. Congrats. I might have a Grado problem. I want all of them. I've heard the PS1 back in the day but couldn't justify buying them.


Was it the cost that stopped you from buying them or something else ?


----------



## nabwong

AWS Soul said:


> Was it the cost that stopped you from buying them or something else ?


Definitely the cost. $1500 for a college student was just too much. I still can't really justify them. lol.


----------



## AWS Soul

nabwong said:


> Definitely the cost. $1500 for a college student was just too much. I still can't really justify them. lol.


1500 is a lot for a headphone full stop ,  maybe soon you can find one on eBay for a good price .  With the new X series coming out people might be looking for a quick sale of their E Series models.


----------



## carboncopy

GS1000i is here. I am now sure, that the PS2000e I had was defective. This can has bass, the PS2000e had absolutely none. Nothing. I experimented with pads (inklusive F pad ). I found the Geekria G (which was recommended by DMS and Zeos) the best. Second was the Shipibo pad. (And I did not liked the Geekria on the HEMP at all).

It is sure a different feeling from the "small" Grado's, less direct but it has it charm, so I will definitely keep them. I mounted the Shipibo set on them from the RS1. The RS1 will become a ligther/smaller set from Shipibo.


----------



## whirlwind

PhenixS1970 said:


> I took a leap of faith and just bought that RS1 button (classic) with S/N 1185.
> Going to have to give them some love so intend to:
> 1. replace the gimbals, rods with shipibo and the headband with a black turbulent labs. Have those at hand (as is lots of scratches and wear on stock gimbals and headband).
> 2. try to smoothen out the little imperfections in the wood near the grills and clean them (I read that lemon oil should do fine)
> ...


You will appreciate those small cables too.
I used to own a semi-vintage RS1 and man it had a sweet sound, looked great and that small cable was the ticket!


----------



## PhenixS1970

Thanks all for your comments on my RS1 purchase.  With a little luck they’ll arrive end of this week.


----------



## tombrisbane

Adding a 325x to my collection  will take me to 325i, 325x, Hemp, GH2, RS2e, GW100


----------



## Mightygrey

tombrisbane said:


> Adding a 325x to my collection  will take me to 325i, 325x, Hemp, GH2, RS2e, GW100


It'll be an interesting addition to that group! Thanks for the reminder that the GW100 exists, I think it'd add a lot of utility to my collection.


----------



## nabwong

AWS Soul said:


> 1500 is a lot for a headphone full stop ,  maybe soon you can find one on eBay for a good price .  With the new X series coming out people might be looking for a quick sale of their E Series models.



Are they making RS1x?


----------



## nabwong

tombrisbane said:


> Adding a 325x to my collection  will take me to 325i, 325x, Hemp, GH2, RS2e, GW100



How does the hemp compare to the RS2e?


----------



## tombrisbane

nabwong said:


> How does the hemp compare to the RS2e?



I find them quite different. The hemps are much less traditional Grado sounding than the RS2e, slightly darker, more neutral but not as detailed.

Hemps are much more forgiving and you can listen to anything with them, good all rounder.  RS2e is great but I find it a lot more unforgiving with something that may not be recorded as well.  They’re more resolving, so it’s easier to focus on a particular instrument in the recording.

I use the hemps when I’m working from home and want to enjoy while I’m working, I use the RS2e more when I want to sit down and really focus on the music.


----------



## vonspanky

My search for a closed-back that comes anywhere close to the Hemp sound continues. Am I being unrealistic?


----------



## Stevko

Ordered a GW100 V1 from a dealer today. Demo model/like new ,with full warranty.


----------



## AWS Soul (Jun 30, 2021)

nabwong said:


> Are they making RS1x?


I have no idea , so I wouldn't be foolish enough to even speculate such a thing .   It sure would be of most interest to those who were left with a rotten taste in their mouth over the original RS1e though.
If I remember correctly I think the folk on this website nicknamed it the RS1 Frankenstein , due to it being sold as RS1i .


----------



## AWS Soul

tombrisbane said:


> Adding a 325x to my collection  will take me to 325i, 325x, Hemp, GH2, RS2e, GW100


Nice , treat us to a photo of those 3 woodies together


----------



## speCD

tombrisbane said:


> I find them quite different. The hemps are much less traditional Grado sounding than the RS2e, slightly darker, more neutral but not as detailed.
> 
> Hemps are much more forgiving and you can listen to anything with them, good all rounder.  RS2e is great but I find it a lot more unforgiving with something that may not be recorded as well.  They’re more resolving, so it’s easier to focus on a particular instrument in the recording.
> 
> I use the hemps when I’m working from home and want to enjoy while I’m working, I use the RS2e more when I want to sit down and really focus on the music.


Try Geekria L pads on the hemps if you have a chance. Drastically improve the details.


----------



## Mightygrey

nabwong said:


> Are they making RS1x?


I'd say it's an absolute certainty.


----------



## Johnscheley

I have a GS3000e, which I love.  But this week I bought an RS2e.  I don't know if I should.  But I decided to have another Grado option.  It should arrive next Monday.


----------



## tombrisbane

AWS Soul said:


> Nice , treat us to a photo of those 3 woodies together






GH2’s are quite dark (and currently on my ears lol)


----------



## AWS Soul

tombrisbane said:


> GH2’s are quite dark (and currently on my ears lol)


Nice Bro


----------



## frozenOx

My hemps are up for sale in the classifieds here with three pairs of Geekria pads + DT770 headband if anyone was interested. not sure if that's OK to crosspost them here. Also posted on Reverb.


----------



## jja

tombrisbane said:


> GH2’s are quite dark (and currently on my ears lol)


When your SR325x arrive, I would love to read your thoughts on how they compare with this trio.  That will be a really interesting comparison!


----------



## TheMiddleSky

tombrisbane said:


> GH2’s are quite dark (and currently on my ears lol)


Personally, GH2 is the only GH series that able to match Hemp in term of how special is the sound coming from it. Grado sound, but with full body tonality and slight relax character on treble/upper mid.


----------



## audiobomber

TheMiddleSky said:


> Personally, GH2 is the only GH series that able to match Hemp in term of how special is the sound coming from it. Grado sound, but with full body tonality and slight relax character on treble/upper mid.


Hmm, have you heard a GH4?


----------



## joseph69

TheMiddleSky said:


> Personally, GH2 is the only GH series that able to match Hemp in term of how special is the sound coming from it. Grado sound, but with full body tonality and slight relax character on treble/upper mid.





audiobomber said:


> Hmm, have you heard a GH4?


Or the GH1?


----------



## mariopoli

joseph69 said:


> Or the GH1?


I have a GH1 and want to buy the 325x just to have something different. Will they both sound very similar?


----------



## lugnut

After reading this thread for sometime, mostly incognito my mind is made up I am buying a pair of Grado's . Just not for sure what pair I will end up with. I do know that this album sounded so good with a pair custom Magnums, I have never really got the sound out of my head.


----------



## Johnscheley

lugnut said:


> After reading this thread for sometime, mostly incognito my mind is made up I am buying a pair of Grado's . Just not for sure what pair I will end up with. I do know that this album sounded so good with a pair custom Magnums, I have never really got the sound out of my head.



Grado is not just a headphone.  Grado is an experience.


----------



## AWS Soul (Jul 2, 2021)

PS500e have arrived , they are in superb condition and are superb looking .  I've only had a quick listen with the B.A Hybrid pads whilst using the same EQ I use for my RS1e .   
So under the exact same listening conditions , initial impressions are that the PS500e sound brighter & have less bass depth than the RS1e . 
The PS500e also have that metallic sparkle that the SR325e has .   

Yet they sound incredible and are a totally different beast all together than the RS1e  ,  like I said I've only had about an hour with them but will be using them solid for the next few weeks to really understand their character.

I sold my RS2e & SR325e in one sale on eBay as I was never going to use them again and brought in the PS500e with the gained funds , I also still came out with a slight profit. 

So my new headphone stable is now - RS1e , PS500e & Hifiman Ananda. 
I lent my parents my eGrado & they like it too much to give it back , so I assume I've lost that one 

edit ......  I also have an SR80e , well my brother has had it for the past couple of years .


----------



## joseph69

mariopoli said:


> I have a GH1 and want to buy the 325x just to have something different. Will they both sound very similar?


Unfortunately, I haven't had the opportunity to hear any of the x series, but I may have the opportunity to hear the 325x (in home) tomorrow.
I'm more interested in comparing it to my 325is with both, L & TTVJ F flats for a fair comparison. If all works out I will compare the 325x to my GH1 as well. Keep in mind my GH1 is one of my favorite Grado headphones and I use it exclusively with Grado G cushions, but I will use the L & TTVJ Flats for the comparison against the GH1 as well.


----------



## AWS Soul

joseph69 said:


> Unfortunately, I haven't had the opportunity to hear any of the x series, but I may have the opportunity to hear the 325x (in home) tomorrow.
> I'm more interested in comparing it to my 325is with both, L & TTVJ F flats for a fair comparison. If all works out I will compare the 325x to my GH1 as well. Keep in mind my GH1 is one of my favorite Grado headphones and I use it exclusively with Grado G cushions, but I will use the L & TTVJ Flats for the comparison against the GH1 as well.





joseph69 said:


> TTVJ F flats


Are they the deluxe @joseph69 ?


----------



## joseph69

AWS Soul said:


> Are they the deluxe @joseph69 ?


No, just the flats


----------



## fractus2

AWS Soul said:


>



What kind of pads are those?


----------



## Coztomba

fractus2 said:


> What kind of pads are those?


Beautiful Audio small hybrid by the looks.  https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/products/small-hybrid-black


----------



## kmhaynes

AWS Soul said:


> PS500e have arrived , they are in superb condition and are superb looking .  I've only had a quick listen with the B.A Hybrid pads whilst using the same EQ I use for my RS1e .
> So under the exact same listening conditions , initial impressions are that the PS500e sound brighter & have less bass depth than the RS1e .
> The PS500e also have that metallic sparkle that the SR325e has .
> 
> Yet they sound incredible and are a totally different beast all together than the RS1e  ,  like I said I've only had about an hour with them but will be using them solid for the next few weeks to really understand their character.


Yeah, the PS500e is superb.  If the RS1e has more bass than the 500, it must be approaching "basshead" territory (yeah, that's a stretch, I know!!).  I love my PS500e with the Verver L shape pads -- the contain and deepen the sound just a bit compared to the stock pads.


----------



## PhenixS1970

fractus2 said:


> What kind of pads are those?


beautifulaudio.biz, Hybrid


----------



## joseph69

joseph69 said:


> Unfortunately, I haven't had the opportunity to hear any of the x series, but I may have the opportunity to hear the 325x (in home) tomorrow.
> I'm more interested in comparing it to my 325is with both, L & TTVJ F flats for a fair comparison. If all works out I will compare the 325x to my GH1 as well. Keep in mind my GH1 is one of my favorite Grado headphones and I use it exclusively with Grado G cushions, but I will use the L & TTVJ Flats for the comparison against the GH1 as well.


So, it's not looking good for the comparison between the 325x, 325is & GH1 for this weekend.
This is in the near future, though, for sure.


----------



## ESL-1

BTW, I saw a post that thought the new x series braided wire was heavier than the previous non braided wire.

I have a couple of the models with the new wire and it does not feel any  heavier at all.  I like the look of the braided and the protection too.

Impressed with the new series.


----------



## AWS Soul

fractus2 said:


> What kind of pads are those?


Beautiful Audio - Hybrid pad


----------



## AWS Soul (Jul 3, 2021)

kmhaynes said:


> Yeah, the PS500e is superb.  If the RS1e has more bass than the 500, it must be approaching "basshead" territory (yeah, that's a stretch, I know!!).  I love my PS500e with the Verver L shape pads -- the contain and deepen the sound just a bit compared to the stock pads.





kmhaynes said:


> If the RS1e has more bass than the 500


I said the RS1e has more bass depth , meaning it digs deeper .  The ps500e has more of a bass you can hear though , if you know what I mean.
I believe the frequency response of the PS500e is 14 - 29 ,  yet the RS1e is 12 - 30 , so dynamically the RS1e is more capable of digging deeper .
By EQ'ing the RS1e to my likening I swear it's the best Grado I've ever heard.

Oddly enough the PS500e is the first Grado I've ever heard where the highs actually offended me , I have had to eq some of the top end away .  How ironic as this is the Grado that I always read reports that it was rolled off at the top end .
But it does have some beautiful bass , if only it digged a little deeper .

 Maybe I've just adapted to the warmer deeper RS1e voice though.


----------



## dynavit

I have had good luck with buying a set of vintage RS1 with an RA headamp. Didn`t expect anything from the RA after seeing pictures of the inside, but price was like headphones only. Now I did some listening with my sommer-set and compared the RA in the following combination: Roon NUCi7- ifi iUSB3-ifi iDSD nano - ifi iCAN / RA or Woo WA11. I used Grado headphones only, so my impressions might be different with more demanding headphones.
The iCAN was quickly out of the race even if I was very content with it since a long time. In direct comparison I missed space and naturalness. The RA gives me this feeling of „being there“. The mids are more direct than with the WA11 and  - to my surprise - the dynamic is very satisfying. The WA11 is maybe more neutral all over the spectrum and gives bass and heights the same value and sound live too, but with the Grado it`s more being on stage. Vocals are closer than with the Woo.


----------



## AWS Soul (Jul 3, 2021)

At the moment I'd say the PS500e is a serious upgrade from the 325e . The PS500e reminds me so much of the SR325e this is why I'm relating the two , it's like the mature bigger brother though.
PS500e has that metallic sparkle I loved in the 325e yet the 500e also has that touch of smoothness I've only heard in the woodies.
It digs deeper than the 325e & has a similar bass presence (slightly more)  , also a bit brighter than the 325e , but nothing a touch of eq couldn't sort out.    
Interestingly the 500e is also much more forgiving on poor recordings than the 325e. 
I'm really impressed with the full bodied voice that the wood & aluminium provide , it is the best of both worlds .

I'm only a couple of days into my listening of the 500e , but I like what I hear ,  it reminds me of why I use to love the 325e so much , but it also provides the extra refinement I always wanted / craved from the 325e , which I've only found in woodies .

I don't think the 500e is as smooth as the RS series though , it's not as analytical , but nor do I think it was designed to be .
But what it is , is a meaty full bodied musical beast , if you love rock , metal & edm this is the Grado you want.

If anyone is going to buy a 325 , I suggest pay a bit more and go straight to the 500e .


----------



## joseph69

So I received an unexpected surprise for my listening pleasure tonight.
After getting acquainted I'll post some brief impressions, as well as comparisons to the 325is & GH1.


----------



## AWS Soul

@joseph69 I wish I heard the GH1 , in all honesty I've never heard any of the GH series , but the GH1 caught my eye more than any others in that series .   It seems the GH2 took all the glory , yet I remember the buzz surrounding the GH1 , then it fizzled out.


----------



## Mightygrey

AWS Soul said:


> @joseph69 I wish I heard the GH1 , in all honesty I've never heard any of the GH series , but the GH1 caught my eye more than any others in that series .   It seems the GH2 took all the glory , yet I remember the buzz surrounding the GH1 , then it fizzled out.


They're the one Grado I'll never sell. To me they're more collectible, and sound superb. I feel that Grado releases too many 'limited edition' models, in my opinion, which makes them less, well, limited.


----------



## joseph69

AWS Soul said:


> @joseph69 I wish I heard the GH1 , in all honesty I've never heard any of the GH series , but the GH1 caught my eye more than any others in that series .   It seems the GH2 took all the glory , yet I remember the buzz surrounding the GH1 , then it fizzled out.


The GH1 is a very neutral sounding and an amazing headphone too my ears.
Both, the GH1 & GH2 are my favorite Grado headphones w/Grado G cushions.
Unfortunately, I've never heard either, the PS500/e which I'd probably enjoy.


----------



## Shane D

For the Canucks on the board, there is a set of GH2's on CAM.


----------



## fractus2 (Jul 3, 2021)

Coztomba said:


> Beautiful Audio small hybrid by the looks.  https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/products/small-hybrid-black





AWS Soul said:


> Beautiful Audio - Hybrid pad


Thanks!

[ search ]


----------



## TheMiddleSky

audiobomber said:


> Hmm, have you heard a GH4?


Yes, but I think more than a year ago. Not impress me, so I don't really remember how it sound.


joseph69 said:


> Or the GH1?


Yes, I remembered this one as my personal favourite until GH2 released. GH2 wins my heart by sounding smoother, sweeter and more relax but still in Grado's house sound.


----------



## joseph69

joseph69 said:


> So I received an unexpected surprise for my listening pleasure tonight.
> After getting acquainted I'll post some brief impressions, as well as comparisons to the 325is & GH1.


BTW, disregard the 325e buttons, these are the 325x


----------



## boltrane

I always thought that the original alessandro ms2 were some of the nicest looking grados after hp-1000. For some reason they remind me of the old Nikon F slr cameras.

Not sure if it is the pair that I have but the sound is totally different to the modern grado sound. Comparing them to my SR225e set they sound very soft and neutral. The SR225e can peel the paint at the levels that I crank up the old alessandros.
I understand that alessandro is supposed to be slightly more neutral but the difference is pretty drastic.
Not really sure how the grado sound has evolved over the years....


----------



## Bernard23

Ps500e v 325e v Hemp for rock and blues? I've decided a 325x is rather pointless given what I've got already


----------



## Marshall95 (Jul 4, 2021)

Hello everyone! I'm really curious about the PS2000E & considering getting them. I listen to all genres of music, but mostly I'm into hip hop/rap. I've got the Sony WH-1000XM4 just to listen to rap music. But they don't satisfy my craving for a definitive listening experience. I want a true audiophile endgame pair of headphones for home use, so I've been doing my research on Audeze, Sennheiser, ZMF, and now Grado.

I've got 2 questions.

1) I wonder, can the PS2000E be paired with nothing but a high-end DAP (DX300, A&K SE200) for its potential to shine? Or do I need more gear?

2) Is the extra money spent on the PS2000E worth it compared to the PS1000E? Should I just get the latter instead and save $? In what way are they both different?

Thank you!


----------



## Mightygrey

Marshall95 said:


> 1) I wonder, can the PS2000E can be paired with nothing but a high-end DAP (DX300, A&K SE200) for its potential to shine? Or do I need more gear?


I'm happy to confirm that the SE200 works wonderfully with every Grado that I've thrown at it (Hemp, GH1, 325x).


----------



## sjbrook

Ever since I got my SR225x I've been a bit pad mad.  My prior experiments with my SR80e included Senn HD414 (hole cut and solid), Geekria hole cut S pad (their version of comfies?), oem L pads, and the venerable Yaxi, which, while not unappealing sonically, is most notable because you can get them in *purple* .

While I find the X series flats to have their sonic merits I also find them unbearably uncomfortable over time.  I think in general the oem L pads have provided the best balance of comfort (when properly positioned) and head stage.  But I have had the nagging wonder of the G pad.  I am sure Joe Grado would disparage me from the grave for combining pads from different series of headphones and deviating from their intended voicing...well, that's half the fun of Grado cans right?

When I took the $45 plunge I was convinced I was wasting money.  It's foam. Just foam.  Well, as noted in a prior post I was stunned at the comfort and the spaciousness of the sound.  The LF changed but did not really diminish and a little judicious eq can adjust for those things.  But I was still wondering, what about the much cheaper alternatives?  So I ordered up a set of Vever and Geekria, the total cost being about half for a single set of Grado G pads.

There is nothing wrong with these pads, nothing at all, but they are not G alternatives in the truest sense.  They have the same general dimensions but they are to all appearance a single piece of foam (which was expected), and they are not truly circumaural; they do not sound like actual G pads.

The most obvious difference is they are very shallow, not at all like the oem pad, and I knew this going in.  Because of this they are very much like an on-ear pad. While the outer rim does rest on my head, the inner surface of the pad is largely against my ear as well and the driver is much closer to my ear. The sound signature is nothing like any oem pad really, and they get kind of hot after a while. They do not sound at all objectionable but they have their own sound. There is very little to distinguish the two brands from one another. Six of one...

I took some dimensions with a caliper.  They are not absolute as I had to be careful to measure accurately without squishing the foam.

The thickness is from the outer edge to the flat part of the back.  The critical number to look at is the rear depth.  This is the distance that determines how close the driver is to your ear.  That combined with the shallowness of the pad is why the after market pads place the driver so damn close to the ear.  That distance is critical in the tuning so I cannot figure out what they are really after.  I have to guess they are making a cosmetic lookalike (-ish) product and have no actual interest in trying to replicate the oem sound.

I have a set of Geekria L pads coming in tomorrow.  They are much recommended for a comfort upgrade over oem.  It will be interesting to see how close they hew to the correct dimensions.

Grado G
Thickness           35.0mm
Rear Opening    47.9mm
Rear Depth          9.5mm

Geekria G
Thickness           32.8mm
Rear Opening    48.4mm
Rear Depth        14.3mm

Vever G
Thickness           34.8mm
Rear Opening    50.8mm
Rear Depth        14.3mm


----------



## AWS Soul (Jul 5, 2021)

Bernard23 said:


> Ps500e v 325e v Hemp for rock and blues? I've decided a 325x is rather pointless given what I've got already


Never heard the Hemp , but the 500e betters the 325e .
I'm in no rush to hear the Hemp , i'm sure a cheapy will rear its head on eBay one day , then I'll grab it.


----------



## Gippy

Marshall95 said:


> 2) Is the extra money spent on the PS2000E worth it compared to the PS1000E? Should I just get the latter instead and save $? In what way are they both different?



No. The GS3000e was released about a year after the PS2000e, has the same drivers, a similar sound, and costs $900 less. The cocobolo makes the sound a little more mellow in the upper treble but most people consider this to be _better_. Otherwise the FR graph is virtually identical up to 8k.

Now whether the PS2000e/GS3000e sound is superior to their cheaper models, that's up for debate. There are some in here who have actually preferred the Hemp/RS2e tuning over the flagships.


----------



## mariopoli

sjbrook said:


> Ever since I got my SR225x I've been a bit pad mad.  My prior experiments with my SR80e included Senn HD414 (hole cut and solid), Geekria hole cut S pad (their version of comfies?), oem L pads, and the venerable Yaxi, which, while not unappealing sonically, is most notable because you can get them in *purple* .
> 
> While I find the X series flats to have their sonic merits I also find them unbearably uncomfortable over time.  I think in general the oem L pads have provided the best balance of comfort (when properly positioned) and head stage.  But I have had the nagging wonder of the G pad.  I am sure Joe Grado would disparage me from the grave for combining pads from different series of headphones and deviating from their intended voicing...well, that's half the fun of Grado cans right?
> 
> ...


Vey interesting information. Can you please clarify which dimensions are used to calculate the distance the drivers are to the ear?


----------



## Mightygrey

sjbrook said:


> Ever since I got my SR225x I've been a bit pad mad.  My prior experiments with my SR80e included Senn HD414 (hole cut and solid), Geekria hole cut S pad (their version of comfies?), oem L pads, and the venerable Yaxi, which, while not unappealing sonically, is most notable because you can get them in *purple* .
> 
> While I find the X series flats to have their sonic merits I also find them unbearably uncomfortable over time.  I think in general the oem L pads have provided the best balance of comfort (when properly positioned) and head stage.  But I have had the nagging wonder of the G pad.  I am sure Joe Grado would disparage me from the grave for combining pads from different series of headphones and deviating from their intended voicing...well, that's half the fun of Grado cans right?
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your results, I've been a bit 'pad mad' with the new X-series. I can (just) wear the flat/F-Cush on the GH1, but the additional weight of the 325x is murder on my ears. I found that the Sennheiser 414 yellows were closest sonically to the F-Cush, but lately I've been using the Beautiful Audio Hybrid pads, which are a million percent upgrade in comfort, being true over-ear pads on my ears. They do reduce a small amount of the mid-bass and lower mid-range 'oomph', but add a degree of additional airyness that I missed from the old 'e'-series. 

Speaking of 'unbearably uncomfortable', it's simple to change the cable on the 325x and it's complelely reversible/non-destructive. Hairdryer the cups until the glue becomes soft, pull them apart, solder off the garden hose, and add your cable of choice. This one's a 2.5mm balance cable from Turbulent Labs.


----------



## sjbrook

Mightygrey said:


> Thanks for sharing your results, I've been a bit 'pad mad' with the new X-series. I can (just) wear the flat/F-Cush on the GH1, but the additional weight of the 325x is murder on my ears. I found that the Sennheiser 414 yellows were closest sonically to the F-Cush, but lately I've been using the Beautiful Audio Hybrid pads, which are a million percent upgrade in comfort, being true over-ear pads on my ears. They do reduce a small amount of the mid-bass and lower mid-range 'oomph', but add a degree of additional airyness that I missed from the old 'e'-series.
> 
> Speaking of 'unbearably uncomfortable', it's simple to change the cable on the 325x and it's complelely reversible/non-destructive. Hairdryer the cups until the glue becomes soft, pull them apart, solder off the garden hose, and add your cable of choice. This one's a 2.5mm balance cable from Turbulent Labs.


The BA are intriguing but not enough for me to drop the $$$ right now.  I don't mind the weight of the X cable all that much but question if the change was more for cosmetics than sonics.  If I ever decided to do a cable mod I would probably go for mmcx connectors or similar.  Then I could drive myself crazy with different cables!


----------



## sjbrook

mariopoli said:


> Vey interesting information. Can you please clarify which dimensions are used to calculate the distance the drivers are to the ear?


I don't know the distance from the driver to my ears.  All I can say is that the much shallower curve of the after market G combined with the 5mm deeper mounting over the drivers brings them so close as to negate any really coherent sense of spaciousness.  I think the L pads have a bigger head stage.


----------



## lugnut

joseph69 said:


> So I received an unexpected surprise for my listening pleasure tonight.
> After getting acquainted I'll post some brief impressions, as well as comparisons to the 325is & GH1.


I assume this is a after market headband, would you mind telling what it is ?



Mightygrey said:


> Thanks for sharing your results, I've been a bit 'pad mad' with the new X-series. I can (just) wear the flat/F-Cush on the GH1, but the additional weight of the 325x is murder on my ears. I found that the Sennheiser 414 yellows were closest sonically to the F-Cush, but lately I've been using the Beautiful Audio Hybrid pads, which are a million percent upgrade in comfort, being true over-ear pads on my ears. They do reduce a small amount of the mid-bass and lower mid-range 'oomph', but add a degree of additional airyness that I missed from the old 'e'-series.
> 
> Speaking of 'unbearably uncomfortable', it's simple to change the cable on the 325x and it's complelely reversible/non-destructive. Hairdryer the cups until the glue becomes soft, pull them apart, solder off the garden hose, and add your cable of choice. This one's a 2.5mm balance cable from Turbulent Labs.


This is the type of cable I wish Grado would go to. Does not have to be anything fancy or exotic, just a simple light copper cable !


----------



## Marshall95

Gippy said:


> No. The GS3000e was released about a year after the PS2000e, has the same drivers, a similar sound, and costs $900 less. The cocobolo makes the sound a little more mellow in the upper treble but most people consider this to be _better_. Otherwise the FR graph is virtually identical up to 8k.
> 
> Now whether the PS2000e/GS3000e sound is superior to their cheaper models, that's up for debate. There are some in here who have actually preferred the Hemp/RS2e tuning over the flagships.



But so shinyyy. Honestly, the only thing that has me daydreaming about the PS2KE is its criminally beautiful looking smoked chrome finish. It is, IMO, the best looking flagship I've ever seen. I just naturally assumed they sound great too. 

But if the GS3000E offers a similar sound without sacrificing anything, then I might jump the gun and get myself a pair. For some irrational reason, I can't settle with a non-flagship model. I want Grado to have all the money in the world.


----------



## tombrisbane

Grado #6 is added to the family


----------



## joseph69

lugnut said:


> I assume this is a after market headband, would you mind telling what it is ?


It's not an aftermarket headband, it's indeed a genuine Grado headband.


----------



## hottyson

I got a Grado loaner from Todd The Vinyl Junkie this past week. I just finished my writeup on the Grado SR225x today. I wanted to share it will Head-fi so click the link below to read my review.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/new-grado-sr-225x-loaner-program.958169/#post-16441247


----------



## AWS Soul

Mightygrey said:


> Thanks for sharing your results, I've been a bit 'pad mad' with the new X-series. I can (just) wear the flat/F-Cush on the GH1, but the additional weight of the 325x is murder on my ears. I found that the Sennheiser 414 yellows were closest sonically to the F-Cush, but lately I've been using the Beautiful Audio Hybrid pads, which are a million percent upgrade in comfort, being true over-ear pads on my ears. They do reduce a small amount of the mid-bass and lower mid-range 'oomph', but add a degree of additional airyness that I missed from the old 'e'-series.
> 
> Speaking of 'unbearably uncomfortable', it's simple to change the cable on the 325x and it's complelely reversible/non-destructive. Hairdryer the cups until the glue becomes soft, pull them apart, solder off the garden hose, and add your cable of choice. This one's a 2.5mm balance cable from Turbulen
> 
> ...


----------



## AWS Soul

@Mightygrey  The Beautiful Audio merino pads will give more mid bass ,  I use them on my RS1e ,  and have the Hybrid pads on my 500e


----------



## TheMiddleSky (Jul 6, 2021)

Marshall95 said:


> But so shinyyy. Honestly, the only thing that has me daydreaming about the PS2KE is its criminally beautiful looking smoked chrome finish. It is, IMO, the best looking flagship I've ever seen. I just naturally assumed they sound great too.
> 
> But if the GS3000E offers a similar sound without sacrificing anything, then I might jump the gun and get myself a pair. For some irrational reason, I can't settle with a non-flagship model. I want Grado to have all the money in the world.


Well IME PS2000e and GS3000e tuned differently.

PS2000e is more lively, impactful, bold with more neutral presentation. It has Grado energy and character without doubt, but at the same time also try to have more lifelike presentation. For me this is the most neutral Grado in modern line up (Dont worry, it's still Grado, still with plenty of bite and energy).

GS3000e, while also offer great energy, definitely less punch (through all spectrum), seems more relax, with stronger "coloration" (in very good way) in midrange and treble area. Vocal and treble area get sweetened by wood timbre in such unique way. It's more specialist headphone in my book, once a person nailed with this type of character, not even ps2000e will convey that person's feeling.


----------



## AWS Soul

tombrisbane said:


> Grado #6 is added to the family


What are the other 5 ?


----------



## AWS Soul (Jul 6, 2021)

TheMiddleSky said:


> It's more specialist headphone in my book, once a person nailed with this type of character


Exactly my feelings on the RS1e , it has such a unique voice that I keep going back to it .     
Such a shame that the majority wouldn't give it a second chance after the initial problems .   RS1e is a beauty .


----------



## carboncopy

AWS Soul said:


> Exactly my feelings on the RS1e , it has such a unique voice that I keep going back to it .
> Such a shame that the majority wouldn't give it a second chance after the initial problems .   RS1e is a beauty .


Don't do this.

Please.


----------



## AWS Soul

carboncopy said:


> Don't do this.
> 
> Please.


haha


----------



## speCD

carboncopy said:


> Don't do this.
> 
> Please.


Rs1e‘s from newer batches are still not something super impressive at the first hearing. But they have the ability to mesmerize the listeners to appreciate their special qualities. They are like some long lasting music pieces that are initially ordinary, but you kept coming back to.  For me the tuning on the rs1e's is mature and tasteful.


----------



## Mightygrey

speCD said:


> Rs1e‘s from newer batches are still not something super impressive at the first hearing. But they have the ability to mesmerize the listeners to appreciate their special qualities. They are like some long lasting music pieces that are initially ordinary, but you kept coming back to.  For me the tuning on the rs1e's is mature and tasteful.


I'm super curious to see whether the eventual RS1x will adopt the F-Cush flat pads and a more (relatively) balanced/friendly tuning like the Hemp + 325x.


----------



## speCD

Mightygrey said:


> I'm super curious to see whether the eventual RS1x will adopt the F-Cush flat pads and a more (relatively) balanced/friendly tuning like the Hemp + 325x.


It seems they’ve got a lot of inspirations from tuning the hemp. If they can generalize some of that to the 50mm drivers, we may see rs1x soon. The 50mm drivers to me is slower than the 44s, which may add some complications. In terms of the pads, I hope they can tune it for the Vever g cushions, rather than the F. The vever pads really enhances the bottom end of rs1e, making the soundstage fuller, and the comfort is notches higher.


----------



## tombrisbane

AWS Soul said:


> What are the other 5 ?


325i, GH2, RS2e, Hemp and GW-100 

Unfortunately I found a paint chip on the left driver housing so sent them back this morning to get a replacement, waiting game again now.  Early impressions were good though, similar sound to the Hemps from my very short session with them.


----------



## Marshall95 (Jul 25, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## Mightygrey

Marshall95 said:


> Okay guys, I've done it. I've just bought the PS2000E. I've placed an order.
> 
> Words can't describe just how excited I am to recieve them. Now, I just got my A&K SE180 DAP, but I want a proper AMP/DAC setup for the PS2000E so that I can do them justice. I need to have them at their prime performance. What should I pair them with? Price is not an issue. Any recommendations? What do they sound the best with?


My favourite Grado amp/dac pairing is the Hagerman Tuba and Schiit Bifrost 2.


----------



## mariopoli (Jul 7, 2021)

Marshall95 said:


> Okay guys, I've done it. I've just bought the PS2000E. I've placed an order.
> 
> Words can't describe just how excited I am to recieve them. Now, I just got my A&K SE180 DAP, but I want a proper AMP/DAC setup for the PS2000E so that I can do them justice. I need to have them at their prime performance. What should I pair them with? Price is not an issue. Any recommendations? What do they sound the best with?


Deleted


----------



## PhenixS1970 (Jul 7, 2021)

I received the RS1 button 'Classic' (S/N 1185) this morning. These are in far better shape than I expected (throwing my mod plans out of the window).   And boy, do they sound good (for now I put on the TTVJ Deluxe pads from my sr225x). Love at first listen.


----------



## gregorya

Marshall95 said:


> Okay guys, I've done it. I've just bought the PS2000E. I've placed an order.
> 
> Words can't describe just how excited I am to recieve them. Now, I just got my A&K SE180 DAP, but I want a proper AMP/DAC setup for the PS2000E so that I can do them justice. I need to have them at their prime performance. What should I pair them with? Price is not an issue. Any recommendations? What do they sound the best with?


Congrats on the new purchase, the waiting is the hardest part!


----------



## Douger333

gregorya said:


> Congrats on the new purchase, the waiting is the hardest part!





Marshall95 said:


> Okay guys, I've done it. I've just bought the PS2000E. I've placed an order.
> 
> Words can't describe just how excited I am to recieve them. Now, I just got my A&K SE180 DAP, but I want a proper AMP/DAC setup for the PS2000E so that I can do them justice. I need to have them at their prime performance. What should I pair them with? Price is not an issue. Any recommendations? What do they sound the best with?


I have had my PS2000e's since 2018 and have found that the Ampsandsound Kenzie OG is a very fine amp with them. $1900 USD and Justin
Weber is very conscientious  in his design and building. Check it out at ampsandsound.com
Doug


----------



## morrissey

Douger333 said:


> I have had my PS2000e's since 2018 and have found that the Ampsandsound Kenzie OG is a very fine amp with them. $1900 USD and Justin
> Weber is very conscientious  in his design and building. Check it out at ampsandsound.com
> Doug


For the same price range, how does ampersandsound perform in comparison with wooaudio? Any thought is appreciated.


----------



## elira

Marshall95 said:


> What should I pair them with? Price is not an issue. Any recommendations? What do they sound the best with?


I use the Flux FA-12 it pairs very nicely with the PS2000e.


----------



## whirlwind

PhenixS1970 said:


> I received the RS1 button 'Classic' (S/N 1185) this morning. These are in far better shape than I expected (throwing my mod plans out of the window).   And boy, do they sound good (for now I put on the TTVJ Deluxe pads from my sr225x). Love at first listen.


 Those look nice...are those rod tips plastic or metal ?


----------



## Rebel Chris (Jul 7, 2021)

For me the Chord TT2 - Grado combo is perfect. With 2 headphone outputs I can easly switch between different headphones. The DAC part is really nice, the headphone amp amazes me (for me no need for an extra headphone amp).










And the size is good. Not a big unit compared to the Flux Lab F22.


----------



## PhenixS1970

whirlwind said:


> Those look nice...are those rod tips plastic or metal ?


Let me get back to you on that tomorrow when the white wine setlled down after EU football game


----------



## Heyyoudvd

I just changed the pads on my original SR60 for the first time in probably 12-15 years and wow, there’s a noticeable difference.

For one thing, the size is completely different. My old S Pads must have been so stretched over the years because when I pulled out the new S Pads, I thought I bought the wrong size. They looked too small to fit. But they did.

Also, the new pads are sleek in how solid the black color is. By contrast, the old pads are a mix of super faded and also brownish from years of use.

Thirdly, the new pads are pretty scratchy. The old ones must have been worn down so much from years of skin oils and ear friction.

And of course, there’s the sound. I’m hearing surprisingly more clarity from the new pads. I don’t know if it’s the worn down foam on the old ones or perhaps years of skin oils impedes sound transparency, but throwing the new pads on made it sound like I upgraded my SR60 to a higher end model.


----------



## Douger333

morrissey said:


> For the same price range, how does ampersandsound perform in comparison with wooaudio? Any thought is appreciated.


Both fine companies and designers! I have not had much experience with Woo Audio, at RMAF I heard Woo monoblocks driving 
Abyss 1266 phones, truly wonderful but were more expensive than I could consider. The Kenzie with 1626 baby 300B's fit my budget and 
do an excellent job with my PS2000e's and other phones.


----------



## Okrelayer

I haven’t been keeping close attention, but did you guys notice that the hemp is back up on the web store. With new pricing too. $469


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Okrelayer said:


> I haven’t been keeping close attention, but did you guys notice that the hemp is back up on the web store. With new pricing too. $469



Yeah, it looks like they swapped out the cable for the new braided one and raised the price.


----------



## PhenixS1970

whirlwind said:


> Those look nice...are those rod tips plastic or metal ?


Plastic


----------



## Gippy

Heyyoudvd said:


> Yeah, it looks like they swapped out the [Hemp] cable for the new braided one and raised the price.



In this interview John Grado suggested that the price should've been closer to $500 based on a number of factors (probably material cost and profit margin). Honeymoon's over, they got the buzz they wanted from the $420 meme.


----------



## ondert

Hey Grado people,

I also enjoy my Grado headphones a lot maybe because I listen to rock and metal a lot. I had SR80i and SR60i which I then gave to my friend and my sister. Now, I have SR225 (not the i or e series, just 225)
We now want to modify these SR225 and SR60i. Our plan is to change the headbands and the cups. Where can I find the wooden cups dimensions? We’d like to have them made here. Ordering seems so expensive.


----------



## Dillan

If anyone is interested - I have the GH1 and GH2 sealed, unboxed and totally unused that has been in safe storage for a few years now. My goal was to store it for 10 to 20 years as it would probably be quite a collectors item for the Grado fans at that point. _Especially_ the GH1 because of how it was made.. from the wood of a single tree in a Brooklyn community park that shut down. I've been tempted very much to open up the boxes and listen to some good jams but I think I will keep holding for another decade or two!


----------



## joseph69

TheMiddleSky said:


> Well IME PS2000e and GS3000e tuned differently.


+1


Dillan said:


> If anyone is interested





Dillan said:


> but I think I will keep holding for another decade or two!


Why ask if anyone is interested then?
Just asking, not trying to come off wrong.


----------



## elira

joseph69 said:


> +1
> 
> 
> Why ask if anyone is interested then?
> Just asking, not trying to come off wrong.


So people in a decade or two know to contact them if interested.


----------



## Mightygrey

Dillan said:


> If anyone is interested - I have the GH1 and GH2 sealed, unboxed and totally unused that has been in safe storage for a few years now. My goal was to store it for 10 to 20 years as it would probably be quite a collectors item for the Grado fans at that point. _Especially_ the GH1 because of how it was made.. from the wood of a single tree in a Brooklyn community park that shut down. I've been tempted very much to open up the boxes and listen to some good jams but I think I will keep holding for another decade or two!


It seems a shame that you won't be able to enjoy music on them for all that time, but then again, the idea of a new/unsealed HP1000 all these years later would be pretty tempting...


----------



## trellus

Gippy said:


> In this interview John Grado suggested that the price should've been closer to $500 based on a number of factors (probably material cost and profit margin). Honeymoon's over, they got the buzz they wanted from the $420 meme.


That’s right! Makes me even happier I got in on the deal shortly before the price increase.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Gippy said:


> In this interview John Grado suggested that the price should've been closer to $500 based on a number of factors (probably material cost and profit margin). Honeymoon's over, they got the buzz they wanted from the $420 meme.



That’s strange, I recall seeing another interview (might have been with Rich Grado) where the number cited was $425 and he said that it was worth taking the $5 hit to get down to 420.

Anyways, I’d be very curious to see their cost structure. If they use the same 38 ohm driver from Hemp in the X series, then what are margins like on the SR60X? We’re talking about a $99 headphone and a $469 headphone. The driver is the same, the gimbal, rods, and sliders are the same, and even the cables use the same new braided material, albeit one uses more conductors. The headbands also use that same basic thin sheet of metal, although one is wrapped in leather and the other has a new padding,

So the differences are the housing, the thicker cable, the metal vs plastic mesh, the S vs F pads, and the headband material. That’s not as different as you’d think, given that one is nearly 5 times the price of the other.

Either the SR60X has almost zero margin and is basically a steal, or the Hemp has a very large margin - even at $420. 

I’d be very curious to see the Bill of Materials.


----------



## movinIron (Sep 21, 2021)

Hi folks,
just a detail. Hemp driver 40mm, Prestige drivers (at least 2) now 44mm. Driver diameter, not diaphragm. So Hemp and GH3 are the last 40mm ones.
_Edit: I was wrong - there are only 44mm and since e-series 50mm drivers. I‘m sorry._


----------



## Heyyoudvd

movinIron said:


> Hi folks,
> just a detail. Hemp driver 40mm, Prestige drivers (at least 2) now 44mm. Driver diameter, not diaphragm. So Hemp and GH3 are the last 40mm ones.



Are you sure about this? I vaguely remember reading that the 44mm and 40mm drivers are actually the same driver and that it’s just a difference in where it’s measured from.

Perhaps someone else here can confirm, because I think I read that on this board a while back from one of the resident Grado experts.


----------



## movinIron (Sep 21, 2021)

Hi there!
There once was a (hot) discussion in another forum about all the grados have the same diaphragm diameter. So I measured my Grados. It appeared to be possible. RS2e outer driver (plastic housing) diameter 44mm, RS1e and GS1000e 50mm. SR325e, GH3 and eGrado 40 44mm.
But to be honest, I don't own a Hemp ...yet.
Just read reviews/test and listened to at the local dealers showroom.


----------



## ondert

Can anyone provide me the wood cup dimensions for SR80, 225? Thanks


----------



## Gippy

Heyyoudvd said:


> Either the SR60X has almost zero margin and is basically a steal, or the Hemp has a very large margin - even at $420.



That seems a little too simplistic. You need to factor in R&D costs. Nobody else used Hemp cups, so they had to come up with the formulation themselves. Hemp comes in fiber boards that look nothing like the Hemp cup, so this wasn't as simple as ordering turning blanks from exotic woods.

Even so, any premium product will have less of its cost into the bill of materials than an entry-level product.


----------



## jja

Dillan said:


> If anyone is interested - I have the GH1 and GH2 sealed, unboxed and totally unused that has been in safe storage for a few years now. My goal was to store it for 10 to 20 years as it would probably be quite a collectors item for the Grado fans at that point. _Especially_ the GH1 because of how it was made.. from the wood of a single tree in a Brooklyn community park that shut down. I've been tempted very much to open up the boxes and listen to some good jams but I think I will keep holding for another decade or two!


Life is too short, enjoy those headphones!  Or sell me the GH2.


----------



## ACOC0NUT

Heyyoudvd said:


> That’s strange, I recall seeing another interview (might have been with Rich Grado) where the number cited was $425 and he said that it was worth taking the $5 hit to get down to 420.
> 
> Anyways, I’d be very curious to see their cost structure. If they use the same 38 ohm driver from Hemp in the X series, then what are margins like on the SR60X? We’re talking about a $99 headphone and a $469 headphone. The driver is the same, the gimbal, rods, and sliders are the same, and even the cables use the same new braided material, albeit one uses more conductors. The headbands also use that same basic thin sheet of metal, although one is wrapped in leather and the other has a new padding,
> 
> ...


The drivers are not the same. While the precise differences are not known to anyone but Grado, they have mantioned things like the voice coil, diaphragm shape, etc being different from model to model. There is also the "de-stressed" treatment they use with their drivers. The SR60e driver was not de-stressed but the SR80e driver was for example and I believe they can repeat the treatment more for higher end models.

These differences still might not "justify" the price difference to some, but I doubt their margins are any different from any other high end headphone manufacturers.


----------



## Mightygrey

movinIron said:


> Hi folks,
> just a detail. Hemp driver 40mm, Prestige drivers (at least 2) now 44mm. Driver diameter, not diaphragm. So Hemp and GH3 are the last 40mm ones.



The Hemp and 325x driver diameters are identical:


----------



## movinIron (Jul 9, 2021)

I hate it…
couldn‘t get rest, so I dug out the Grados, a ruler and measured again. My memories were wrong. SR325e and GH3 are 44mm sized. The eGrado ‘cup‘ is the outer driver housing, so also 44mm.
Must have measured the nozzle back then. Might be the reason for the other discussion about the same diaphragm diameter in all models: they all up to GS1000e have the 40mm nozzle in the same diffuser design. White, PS2000e and GS3000e differ in design, no idea about the diameter.
The GW100 might be different too.


----------



## movinIron (Jul 9, 2021)

SR325e and SR325x driver diameters are also identical


----------



## funkymartyn (Jul 10, 2021)

Driver diameters  ?   Are these measurements the actual size of driver or size of cups . ?
Would like to know what size drivers are in the  ....
Sr60
Sr125e
Sr225e
Sr325i. Gold
Rs2e .

Reading up a bit , it looks like all the  Sr range are ....40mm  ( assume Inc the  E  series ) 
And the  Rs2e  are  44mm ...........But are these the cups or driver sizes.   As you can interchange the pads etc.


----------



## funkymartyn

Mightygrey said:


> The Hemp and 325x driver diameters are identical:


Would like to know what the actual size of the driver.   Are these the cup sizes. Etc


----------



## movinIron

Measured is the outer driver diameter.
Looking at the driver you can see an inner plate, the diffuser or some say guide line and an outer plastic ring, which is the driver housing/capsule.
I just took a picture of the GS1000e.
Measured is the outer driver diameter not the inner wood cup or glue. See the orange marking.


----------



## movinIron

Looking at the GS1KE driver, you can see the same 40mm Nozzle as in all Grado drivers from eGrado up to GS2KE including the Heritages. This is no sign of sparingness, but one of the bases of their sound design. Which is altered with the White, PS2KE and GS3KE.
You can also see a stage or step surrounding the outer ring, probably to integrate a greater diaphragm diameter with the 50mm drivers. The diaphragm is visibly deeper in the driver, so it is possible. So in RS1e -GS3000e, PS1KE, PS2KE.


----------



## movinIron

Indicators for different drivers are the colours of the voice coil lacquering, painting on the magnets and with the 1000-3000 Models smoother textured fabric on the nozzles.


----------



## movinIron

I think that the 32 Ohms/98-100dB is also part of the sound concept, not sign of every where the same diver, because every single Grado is designed to sound extraordinary even on an integrated headphone driver like in our Surround Receivers, Amplifiers, Pres, CD-Players, Tape, Walkman, Discman, etc.
'S why I love them.
(And they scale with real Headphone Amps.)


----------



## tombrisbane (Jul 10, 2021)

Got some G cush to put on my GH2, somehow enjoying them more than I did before! It seems to have toned the bass down just a notch, they sound pretty much perfect now to my ears.  I’ve been thinking about getting the GS3000e but not sure how much better they’d be than this…?

A happy snap just because 



Listening to The Doors original album and it’s never sounded better.


----------



## movinIron

A TA-Zh1ES? Impressive!
A rule of thump, slightly modified, says that gain of quality needs an unproportional increase of … expense?!
Never heard them, because my local ‘dealer of my trust’ (german saying) doesn‘t have them, but I expect the GS3000e will be better from a technical point of view.
And they will sound different.
Currently I‘m saving money to purchase a Malvalve Headamp Three, never heard something like this one with a Grado before. Or on this planet…
(Some prefer a Riviera AIC 10 which is a mere 4K more.)
It‘s an awful amount of money. 3 times my first car.
For me it‘s worth each cent. My first car wasn‘t.
The question is, is it worth it - for you?
2 ways to find out:
-buy it and sell it, if you don‘t fall in love with them.
-ask your local dealer for an overnight loan or better a weekend loan. But save the money first, little is more distracting while testing sounds than unconscious thoughts of where to get the money from.
(wisenheimer mode : off)

and please don‘t tell the wife…


----------



## Johnscheley

movinIron said:


> and please don‘t tell the wife…


Never!!


----------



## tombrisbane

movinIron said:


> A TA-Zh1ES? Impressive!


Yeah, I love it 




movinIron said:


> buy it and sell it, if you don‘t fall in love with them.


This is what I’ll end up doing I think, curiosity will get the better of me eventually!




movinIron said:


> Currently I‘m saving money to purchase a Malvalve Headamp Three, never heard something like this one with a Grado before.


Very nice! Would love to hear your thoughts when you get it!  I have a topping A90/D90SE on the way to compliment my TA-ZH1ES, not quite in the same league as the Malvalve…


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Heyyoudvd said:


> Either the SR60X has almost zero margin and is basically a steal, or the Hemp has a very large margin - even at $420.


Hemp is my favourite Grado so far, however I tend to agree SR60X is a steal for the sound quality


----------



## TheMiddleSky

funkymartyn said:


> Reading up a bit , it looks like all the  Sr range are ....40mm  ( assume Inc the  E  series )
> And the  Rs2e  are  44mm ...........But are these the cups or driver sizes.   As you can interchange the pads etc.


All X Generation from SR lines have 44mm driver

Sorry for the double post


----------



## funkymartyn

movinIron said:


> Measured is the outer driver diameter.
> Looking at the driver you can see an inner plate, the diffuser or some say guide line and an outer plastic ring, which is the driver housing/capsule.
> I just took a picture of the GS1000e.
> Measured is the outer driver diameter not the inner wood cup or glue. See the orange marking.


Hi , so what are we saying this driver is in your photo . Looks like 44mm  to me , but case seems nearer 50mm. ?


----------



## movinIron (Jul 10, 2021)

1. try - deleted


----------



## movinIron

It is the GS1Ke - 50mm.
I lack the right wording
wait…




RS1e

This is what I meant with step or stage. Is flange a better word?!
you need to measure from the outer pointer.


----------



## joseph69

tombrisbane said:


> Got some G cush to put on my GH2, somehow enjoying them more than I did before! It seems to have toned the bass down just a notch, they sound pretty much perfect now to my ears.  I’ve been thinking about getting the GS3000e but not sure how much better they’d be than this…?
> 
> A happy snap just because
> 
> Listening to The Doors original album and it’s never sounded better.


This is thinly way I listen to my GH1 & GH2.
I had the opportunity to compare both, the GS3000e & mt GH2 w/Grado G cushions, and my preference was the GH2.


----------



## Gippy

tombrisbane said:


> I’ve been thinking about getting the GS3000e but not sure how much better they’d be than this…?


The flagships have different tuning, most notably by moving the midbass hump from 90hz to 150hz. The drivers are also more sub-bass capable and can do 30hz with some authority, something my Hemp couldn't really do even with heavy EQ. But while that midbass hump shift could be considered by some to add some nice warmth, others may perceive it as being less clear. Best to audition it to see if it works for you.


----------



## tombrisbane (Jul 11, 2021)

Gippy said:


> The flagships have different tuning, most notably by moving the midbass hump from 90hz to 150hz. The drivers are also more sub-bass capable and can do 30hz with some authority, something my Hemp couldn't really do even with heavy EQ. But while that midbass hump shift could be considered by some to add some nice warmth, others may perceive it as being less clear. Best to audition it to see if it works for you.



Sounds good!  Only way to audition for me is to buy, no local stores where I live.  My just bite the bullet…

Edit: ordered a pair with XLR 😬 hopefully they’re not up for sale here in a couple of weeks


----------



## joseph69

Apologies. 
I know I mentioned I would compare the 325x to my 325is, GH1 & GH2, but unfortunately I only had a few days with them and I happened to be busy so I barley even had the time to listen to them. Also this 325x only had +/-20hrs burn in so they still needed to open up. My initial impressions are that they sounded smooth, very enjoyable and much different in tonality from the 325is which could be due to the flat pads (which I'm not a fan of) but non the less an overall pleasurable sound which I'm sure many would enjoy. I never had an issue with Grado cables, but I definitely think the new cable is a very nice added bonus and didn't seem to feel any heavier as I've read some mention, but rather I thought it felt lighter. Once again, apologies for not being able to do any comparisons the timing just wasn't right.for me.


----------



## cooky560

I have just received my first pair of grados, the sr-125x, and they are amazing! Do the pads people  are suggesting for the 125e, also work on the 125x?


----------



## kmhaynes

FYI, there is a plethora of PS500's, mostly the -e version for sale in the Classified, and most below $400.  It's a great time to upgrade!!


----------



## joseph69

cooky560 said:


> I have just received my first pair of grados, the sr-125x, and they are amazing! Do the pads people  are suggesting for the 125e, also work on the 125x?


Absolutely


----------



## jja

kmhaynes said:


> FYI, there is a plethora of PS500's, mostly the -e version for sale in the Classified, and most below $400.  It's a great time to upgrade!!


Yes!  I found a pair of PS500e last week in the classifieds.  This is my first pair of higher end Grados and so far I'm impressed.  Will probably add an all-wood Grado in the future,


----------



## Heyyoudvd

It’s funny, ever since I finally replaced my SR60 pads recently, I’ve been been listening to the SR60s almost exclusively, essentially rediscovering them and realizing how great they are for a sub-$100 headphone.

Well, I just put on my Hemp again and wow, it’s shocking how different they sound.

When I just started listening to the Hemp, for the first 5 seconds, I was thinking, ”Wait, are these less clear than the SR60s? The vocals sound recessed and almost hidden behind a layer!” but then I quickly realized I was actually hearing two things with the Hemp: bass and depth.

As much as I love the SR60s, they A) lack bass compared to the Hemp, and B) are thinner and less full-bodied. For both those reasons, the vocals stand out and are right in your face, which can be fun, but the Hemp are clearly the better headphone. They just have more dimensionality and body to the sound. The SR60s are excellent, but next to the Hemp, they’re kind of thin by comparison. They almost sound too clean, whereas the Hemp add that extra layer of texture and body to the sound.


It’s also odd how much louder the Hemp are. I mentioned that earlier in the thread and some people hypothesized that that it’s because of the F pads and the way the driver sits closer to your ear, but I don’t think that explains it. When I’m listening on my iPad via the Apple dongle, it takes a full three clicks of the volume button to get the SR60 up to the volume of the Hemp. That’s a pretty significant difference.


----------



## speCD

Heyyoudvd said:


> It’s funny, ever since I finally replaced my SR60 pads recently, I’ve been been listening to the SR60s almost exclusively, essentially rediscovering them and realizing how great they are for a sub-$100 headphone.
> 
> Well, I just put on my Hemp again and wow, it’s shocking how different they sound.
> 
> ...


Hemp's louder probably because its higher impedance pulls more volume out of the amplification circuit.


----------



## funkymartyn

cooky560 said:


> I have just received my first pair of grados, the sr-125x, and they are amazing! Do the pads people  are suggesting for the 125e, also work on the 125x?


Hi. Which pads / cushions are on your new 125 .  But yes all pads fit , on Amazon  geekria  worth a go and good prices.   The large  g  cushion ,  and the  so called  LL  comfort obes.


----------



## cooky560

Hello, it's currently using the default s cushions, they aren't bad, but I think I will want to change them for long term play.


----------



## movinIron (Jul 12, 2021)

Uhm…
I think you meant sensitivity or SPL, not impedance.
First we need exactly the same pads to make a statement.
Then put 1 mW on a B5 or C6 (nearest to 1kHz) towards your phones. Maybe the original SR60 reaches something around 94 dBA, colloquially ‘dB‘ and the Hemp a 100 ‘dB‘.
Which I think is realistic. 6 dB is double the sound pressure, which is nearly double volume.
To gain these 6dB one can reduce the weight of the diaphragm and especially the voice coil. Even a more flexible mounting (see the free edge technology) or changing flexibility/stability on the diaphragm or more diameter can have positive effect. And also a more intelligent geometry can tip the scale.
I am pretty sure John Grado did such things.
Because every one in the business does and will further do.

@Joseph69: too bad you had such little time with the newest 325s.


----------



## mysticstryk

Thinking of picking up a used RS2e and a pair of the new F cush pads. Do we know if a RS2x is imminent or should I go ahead and pick up the RS2e?


----------



## joseph69

movinIron said:


> @Joseph69: too bad you had such little time with the newest 325s.


I know. Life gets in the damn way just when you don't want it too!
Hopefully I'll have the opportunity to have them in my possession again when the timing is right.


----------



## Bernard23

speCD said:


> Hemp's louder probably because its higher impedance pulls more volume out of the amplification circuit.


Ohms law dictates that increased impedance draws less current at a fixed voltage, since power is a function of voltage and current, then increased impedance = lower power = lower volume for the same driver (and sensitivity etc).


----------



## cooky560

I have literally been listening with these headphones now for more than 12 hours in a just a couple of days, there's a real magic to the sound


----------



## speCD

Bernard23 said:


> Ohms law dictates that increased impedance draws less current at a fixed voltage, since power is a function of voltage and current, then increased impedance = lower power = lower volume for the same driver (and sensitivity etc).


Not when there's a feedback loop, which may dictate an increment in output voltage


----------



## speCD (Jul 13, 2021)

By the way, I just acquired a set of Stax 3100 to experience something different. To my surprise, the Hemp and the 225e keep up with the estat, easily, in terms of speed and effortlessness. More impressions to come.


----------



## Stevko

These are really good!
Loud and clear Grado sound!


----------



## movinIron

Stevko said:


> These are really good!
> Loud and clear Grado sound!


Version 1 or 2 already?


----------



## movinIron (Jul 13, 2021)

Soundwise, there is no difference, but I‘m keen on 24 Bit Bluetooth.
If it’s v2 (USB C plug) already, can you try to check if there’s really no aptX HD?
My dealer has the v1s, so no chance to check.
Hey, I’m just jealous.
You own the first Grados with exchangeable Cable!


----------



## tombrisbane (Jul 13, 2021)

They’ve arrived!  Time for some listening 

Really like the wood grain and the couple little nicks give them some character  (my GH2 have a couple as well, price of handmade I guess!)

Came with a large extension cable along with an XLR to 1/4 adapter which is nice.

Initial impressions are great, really like the sound.  Will have to do some comparisons with my others.


----------



## Stevko

movinIron said:


> Soundwise, there is no difference, but I‘m keen on 24 Bit Bluetooth.
> If it’s v2 (USB C plug) already, can you try to check if there’s really no aptX HD?
> My dealer has the v1s, so no chance to check.
> Hey, I’m just jealous.
> You own the first Grados with exchangeable Cable!


Hi!
Ver 1
Sounds ok with AAC.
Cable is not so good.
Now I need a AptX unit


----------



## Nicolas from France

tombrisbane said:


> They’ve arrived!  Time for some listening
> 
> Really like the wood grain and the couple little nicks give them some character  (my GH2 have a couple as well, price of handmade I guess!)
> 
> ...



Might be my next upgrade....What do you have to compare it to?

Enjoy!


----------



## tombrisbane

Nicolas from France said:


> What do you have to compare it to?


A few... GW-100 v2, 325i, 325x, Hemp, RS2e, GH2. Let me know if there is one in particular you’d like me to compare it with  I’m away for work the next couple of days (taking these with me, with an XLR to 4.4) so won’t be able to do a comparison until the weekend.


----------



## tombrisbane

Some initial impressions of the GS3000e from my few hours today:

Soundstage and imaging is amazing.  Not as wide as the HD800S but sounds more real to me
Very detailed but not at the expense of being overly analytical.  An enjoyable, detailed listening experience
String instruments sound sublime, violins and guitars are 
Really open/airy sound
Overall a very 'real' sound, listening to some classical recordings and it's pretty much like I was there a few rows back from the front.
Definitely different to the GH2 with G cushions!  The GH2 with G cushions is like a warm hug (can't think of a better way to explain it lol) which is very nice but not realistic.

Looking forward to throwing more tracks at them, certainly not disappointed at all which is always a worry when getting something like this!


----------



## movinIron (Jul 14, 2021)

Stevko said:


> Hi!
> Ver 1
> Sounds ok with AAC.
> Cable is not so good.
> Now I need a AptX unit


Hi!
I use my … *ahem* aventho wireless most time with a selfsoldered Van Den Hul The Tide.
(Laughter permitted)
It‘s a thick, bright yellow, some may say with an ample shot of orange, garden hose.
Best suitable to walk your dog.
A Big Dane for example.
I personally prefer AAC over standard aptX (Fraunhofer maybe invented a more intelligent compression?) via phone, but all A&K I know will do well. The Grados, especially the RS325e were the reason I decided to purchase the Astells. It‘s neutral, precise, spatial sounding, best fitting for the vibrant sound oh a Grado. In an Astell the (wired) amplification is this neutral, that some are able to blindly identify the DAC chip. With an AKG for example I would prefer Fiios. If you like an extra touch of warmth try a Cayin. If you still like a little more, a Fiio. But this is for cabled connection and only my opinion. I have no idea about the effect of a better source (DAP instead of phone) for the aptX sound. Would be an interesting task to find out…


----------



## Nicolas from France

tombrisbane said:


> A few... GW-100 v2, 325i, 325x, Hemp, RS2e, GH2. Let me know if there is one in particular you’d like me to compare it with  I’m away for work the next couple of days (taking these with me, with an XLR to 4.4) so won’t be able to do a comparison until the weekend.


Yes thanks i would love a comparaison with the RS2e which i have and with the HD800 which you mention in another post. Cheers and thanks.


----------



## Stevko

movinIron said:


> Hi!
> I use my … *ahem* aventho wireless most time with a selfsoldered Van Den Hul The Tide.
> (Laughter permitted)
> It‘s a thick, bright yellow, some may say with an ample shot of orange, garden hose.
> ...


Anyone tried GW100 with aptX and AAC?
which sounds best?
I also consider amiron wirerless. BT is better than I *thought*.
Tried sony mdr1000 for 4 years ago. Not impressed.play to low.


----------



## kvn864

SR80 - SR80e -SR80i - SR80x
will the assumption that they are very similar sounding be correct? I am just curious if older SR80 are good cheap buy.
Thank you


----------



## ChijiroKuro

Greetings from Spain.
Family pic, from Grandpa to last "child":




Evolution Grado SR-80 made neutrality maintaining speed and transparency, pure Grado Labs DNA.
All of them are amazing Music makers!!

Best regards.
C.K.


----------



## Gippy

kvn864 said:


> SR80 - SR80e -SR80i - SR80x
> will the assumption that they are very similar sounding be correct? I am just curious if older SR80 are good cheap buy.
> Thank you



The original SR80 has the L pads as stock, while the rest have S pads as stock. If you keep the stock pads, then that one will sound different than the rest.

General Grado headphone evolution has shifted more towards warmth, so the original SR80 will likely sound more clinical than the others.


----------



## kvn864

I see, thanks, the pads will be used with these are Yaxi Pads for Grados, cause the ones that would come with the them need replacements. I know they are old, but I had to try them


----------



## audiobomber (Jul 15, 2021)

Gippy said:


> The original SR80 has the L pads as stock, while the rest have S pads as stock. If you keep the stock pads, then that one will sound different than the rest.
> 
> General Grado headphone evolution has shifted more towards warmth, so the original SR80 will likely sound more clinical than the others.


Normally I agree with you Gippy, but not the above. The only difference between the original SR60 and SR80 was that the 80 drivers were matched. Both used S pads.

I haven't paid a lot of attention to the Grado evolved lines. All I know is, I have a friend with SR80i, and compared to my SR60, they are more detailed but a brighter treble. Brighter to the point of uncomfortable, and I am not overly treble-sensitive. I preferred the SR60.

I think the apparent shift to a warmer sound in the x lineup will benefit Grado sales.


----------



## WolfP

Hi all,
I would like to buy a model of the new x series, the choice is between 60x, 80x, 125x. In your opinion, which is the one with the best q/p ratio and the one with more bass and punch?


----------



## AWS Soul (Jul 15, 2021)

kmhaynes said:


> FYI, there is a plethora of PS500's, mostly the -e version for sale in the Classified, and most below $400.  It's a great time to upgrade!!


Within a week I have reached a conclusion that the 500e is incredible ,  I can't take them off my head.   
I'm using them with B.A Hybrid pads .


----------



## mariopoli

tombrisbane said:


> Some initial impressions of the GS3000e from my few hours today:
> 
> Soundstage and imaging is amazing.  Not as wide as the HD800S but sounds more real to me
> Very detailed but not at the expense of being overly analytical.  An enjoyable, detailed listening experience
> ...


Can you please compare the GW100 and 325X to the GS3000e?


----------



## funkymartyn

AWS Soul said:


> Within a week I have reached a conclusion that the 500e is incredible ,  I can't take them off my head.
> I'm using them with B.A Hybrid pads .


Just bought a mint second hand ps1000  the first matt version.  Not tried yet . They're 500g so heavier than I expected.  But I'm sure I'll enjoy them.  Was going for a new 500e  for £400  ebay.  But found these on market place at what I thought a good price ....


----------



## AWS Soul

funkymartyn said:


> Just bought a mint second hand ps1000  the first matt version.  Not tried yet . They're 500g so heavier than I expected.  But I'm sure I'll enjoy them.  Was going for a new 500e  for £400  ebay.  But found these on market place at what I thought a good price ....


Nice my friend , be sure to let us know what you think of that stunning ps1000 when you start the listening journey .


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

funkymartyn said:


> Just bought a mint second hand ps1000  the first matt version.  Not tried yet . They're 500g so heavier than I expected.  But I'm sure I'll enjoy them.  Was going for a new 500e  for £400  ebay.  But found these on market place at what I thought a good price ....


Nice! 
In my experience, those PS1000s are particularly dependent on a good tight seal around the ears, more so than other hp's. I often use them with the Geekria "little G" cushions which seem to work better. They bring all that  weight from the cups closer to you. I get them sliding around too much with the regular G cushions.


----------



## funkymartyn

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Nice!
> In my experience, those PS1000s are particularly dependent on a good tight seal around the ears, more so than other hp's. I often use them with the Geekria "little G" cushions which seem to work better. They bring all that  weight from the cups closer to you. I get them sliding around too much with the regular G cushions.


Well just managed to find a few minutes to try my  P.S. 1000  out.    Firstly stuck on the 6.5mm to 3,5mm  thick grado adapter,  and tried with my  fiio M7  without portable amp for now.  Couple of  mp3  (320)  and was fine.   Next put the thick 4m grado extension lead into my schiit magni 2.  Playing a CD now .  Tried high and low gain.  Need further checks to choose .  Nice  fit for now , keeping geado  G cush on .  Yes they're heavier than I'm used to.   But ok . I'm not going to be moving about.   So got a long way to go.  But reckon these hopefully will turn out to be my go to phones for when using main hifi...... My number says  591  on both cups.    Wonder how many they made ,  And in this Matt silver finish. ?    
My collection is nearly all ......Jazz , Jazz funk,  Jazz fusion,  Latin, bossa,  Nu jazz,  acid jazz,    and. All soul music ,  Funk,  60s  , 70s,  80s,   soul.  And some soulful house.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

funkymartyn said:


> Well just managed to find a few minutes to try my  P.S. 1000  out.    Firstly stuck on the 6.5mm to 3,5mm  thick grado adapter,  and tried with my  fiio M7  without portable amp for now.  Couple of  mp3  (320)  and was fine.   Next put the thick 4m grado extension lead into my schiit magni 2.  Playing a CD now .  Tried high and low gain.  Need further checks to choose .  Nice  fit for now , keeping geado  G cush on .  Yes they're heavier than I'm used to.   But ok . I'm not going to be moving about.   So got a long way to go.  But reckon these hopefully will turn out to be my go to phones for when using main hifi...... My number says  591  on both cups.    Wonder how many they made ,  And in this Matt silver finish. ?
> My collection is nearly all ......Jazz , Jazz funk,  Jazz fusion,  Latin, bossa,  Nu jazz,  acid jazz,    and. All soul music ,  Funk,  60s  , 70s,  80s,   soul.  And some soulful house.


Where did you find the serial number on the cups? I dont see it on mine.

They definitely call for decent desktop amp, although like most Grados they dont need a ton of power.


----------



## AWS Soul

Excuse the below essay I've just wrote , but it's my night off work & I've had too many black coffees.  So some caffeine inspired words are about to speak out .

My one gripe with the PS500e is that it only extends to 14khz at the bottom end , yet the amount of bass this HP voices is incredible , it's thick & solid , but I'd say it's more quantity than quality.
That's not to say the PS500e does not have quality bass because it certainly is of premium quality , yet whether by intelligent design or not (which I suspect the former) , it leaves me thirsting for that extra bit more of that Grado extension.
Now as it is , I do have the top of the line Reference series , now the 12khz the RS1e drops low enough to really satisfies that thirst of bass depth I desire, yet the RS1e doesn't spit bass quantity like the 500e .  
This is not an attempt at being a comparison between the two as they are two totally different beasts altogether , but I digress.

Now since I purchased the RS1e , things in my audio life took a strange unexpected twist , heck at first the RS1e bamboozled me , it is clearly a Grado yet an exotic flavour I neither embraced or rejected , but a bit of EQ & breaking the driver / brain in , It became the only HP I wore for a few months .
On return to my faithful trusting RS2e / Sr325e I was left once again bamboozled.
 I was neither satisfied anymore by the 325e (lack of bass depth) hence the reason I sold it , also the RS2e had lost it's magic with me , it's voice sounding to thin , nice depth though , just not enough meat on the bone ,  it's fate was sealed like the 325e.   

Enter 500e - Grado or not , I've never heard a HP (500e) voice bass this potent before ,  NOW if this HP extended to 12 khz like the RS1e it would be the best Grado I've ever heard , I'd even be tempted to rank it as my #1 flagship HP .
Let's not forget to mention the highs are resonated beautiful by the aluminium air chamber , yet smoothed & churned to a buttery perfection by the mahogany driver casing.

Off topic Grado for a moment - But the Hifiman Ananda which I've become accustomed to drops to 8khz and has the capability to wobble my teeth when I apply my EQ .  
Yet I only use this HP for Progressive House & Prog / Atmospheric Breakbeat genres .  
The Ananda doesn't satisfy me for Rock or Metal as I find it can sound - let's say -
less meat on the bone , like I'm mid crowd -concert , maybe due to the driver distancing from the ear , but for EDM it's magical .  But for Rock & Metal only Grado satisfies for these genres , so close & intimate .

In a nutshell , the PS500e is so close to being the one & only Grado HP I would chose to take on a desert island to see the rest of my days out.  Unfortunately I would have to take the RS1e instead as I know with EQ it ticks more boxes.

Mr. Grado & Sons - please widen the frequency response of the 500e ,  please  !!!!!!  ,  
Why have you thwarted what could have been audio perfection ,

Interestingly the Hemp has my attention , as it has a 13 khz frequency response , now this I find odd yet rather revealing of the Hemps true identity .
Only at RS1e territory is when you start to get treated to the finer dynamics of wider frequency responses .   

SR Plastics 20 -20  ,  SR325e 18-24 ,  RS2E / GH series 14 -28/29 (except GH3 ???)

My point is , only when you hit flagship models does Grado extend past the 14-29 frequency response range.
Based on that pattern I could be justified in speculating that the Hemp was actually designed to be the new middle headphone in the Reference series .    
Some would call me a conspiracy theorist , that's fine , but on the UK official grado website the Hemp clearly features on the Reference series page.   
Maybe due to the Hemps unexpected popularity in the HP world , Grado dropped the price , cashed in and decided to re-vamp their entire line up using the Hemp driver , cough cough X-Series technology .

Conspiracy theories aside , I'm getting tempted with the Hemp , If it delivers with authority like the 500e , well i'm all ears.

Can anyone give me a solid comparison between the Hemp & 500e ?? ,  I would be really interested & grateful .


----------



## Pirastro

funkymartyn said:


> Just bought a mint second hand ps1000  the first matt version.  Not tried yet . They're 500g so heavier than I expected.  But I'm sure I'll enjoy them.  Was going for a new 500e  for £400  ebay.  But found these on market place at what I thought a good price ....


Lotta fake Grados out there on ebay....just sayin.


----------



## Gippy (Jul 17, 2021)

audiobomber said:


> Normally I agree with you Gippy, but not the above. The only difference between the original SR60 and SR80 was that the 80 drivers were matched. Both used S pads.



I was 100% sure that the SR80 used L pads. It's ancient history, but archive.org archived this article which specifically mentioned it. This archived sales page shows an SR80 with the L pad. It appears that from 1994-1998, the SR80 may have used the S pad. Then from 1998-2006, the SR80 definitely used the L pad. Then when the i-series launched in 2006, the SR80i and SR125i reverted back to the S pad.



AWS Soul said:


> Mr. Grado & Sons - please widen the frequency response of the 500e ,  please  !!!!!!  , Why have you thwarted what could have been audio perfection


Well, there is the ultra-rare PS1, in which fewer than 300 were ever made. Very few people have heard the PS1 but those who have were very positive about it. But due to scarcity, it's probably the second-most expensive Grado out there after the HP1000. That aside, the FR numbers that Grado claims seem to be marketing fluff. The GS2000e/GS3000e has a claimed FR of "4hz" on the low end. Having previously owned the GS2000e, I can absolutely tell you its bass didn't extend as low as my GS3000e, which is why I ended up selling my GS2000e. (old comparison review here)


----------



## TheMiddleSky (Jul 17, 2021)

AWS Soul said:


> Excuse the below essay I've just wrote , but it's my night off work & I've had too many black coffees.  So some caffeine inspired words are about to speak out .
> 
> My one gripe with the PS500e is that it only extends to 14khz at the bottom end , yet the amount of bass this HP voices is incredible , it's thick & solid , but I'd say it's more quantity than quality.
> That's not to say the PS500e does not have quality bass because it certainly is of premium quality , yet whether by intelligent design or not (which I suspect the former) , it leaves me thirsting for that extra bit more of that Grado extension.
> ...


I'm truly sorry for writing this my friend, you can not possibly differentiate 12hz, 13hz and 14hz in real life listening test, because at that low freq, everything is all about what we feel (the vibration), no longer in human hearing range. If you mention 12khz, 13khz, 14khz, which is in treble area, it's more make sense, but I think you typo up there as you talked about bass response.


Also, sub bass extension (12/13/14hz) have zero correlation with overall bass' character from a speaker or headphone. Extension does not determine bass impact, bass quantity and bass hump. Also, you need to know how Grado exactly measure that 14hz frequency response, how much decibel drop from lets say 100hz (midbass).


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Perhaps other members of the Professional Series (PS1000, PS2000) are where to look in the quest for a PS500e with more bass extension,  They too share the highs resonated beautifully by an aluminum air chamber that are churned to buttery smoothness by a mahogany driver casing.


----------



## funkymartyn

Pirastro said:


> Lotta fake Grados out there on ebay....just sayin.


These look 100%  ok .  Came with very thick 4m grado lead.  And the grado adapter.


----------



## funkymartyn

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Where did you find the serial number on the cups? I dont see it on mine.
> 
> They definitely call for decent desktop amp, although like most Grados they dont need a ton of power.


I just pushed the rear  G  cush away a bit and seriel number was on the wood part .


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

funkymartyn said:


> I just pushed the rear  G  cush away a bit and seriel number was on the wood part .


Aha I found it. SN 362 for me. It almost looks like it was handwritten on the cups.


----------



## funkymartyn

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Aha I found it. SN 362 for me. It almost looks like it was handwritten on the cups.


Good to hear it,  looks like you also have a low number , and assume like mine you have the matt grey finish.  Stick a photo up if get chance .
 Mine are  591


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

funkymartyn said:


> Good to hear it,  looks like you also have a low number , and assume like mine you have the matt grey finish.  Stick a photo up if get chance .
> Mine are  591


----------



## BobG55

Joaquin Dinero said:


>


That’s a beautiful headphone.


----------



## funkymartyn

Joaquin Dinero said:


>


Can you do a pic showing where the rod goes into the plastic gimbal.  Mine seem to come up slightly at a angle .  Whereas on my other grado it's straight.


----------



## funkymartyn (Jul 18, 2021)

Jonquin.  Mine ....just been informed this angle is normal and not bent  etc ......relieved.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

funkymartyn said:


> Jonquin.  Mine ....just been informed this angle is normal and not bent  etc ......relieved.


Yea mine are like that too. I think that's expected.


----------



## funkymartyn

ruthieandjohn said:


> Perhaps other members of the Professional Series (PS1000, PS2000) are where to look in the quest for a PS500e with more bass extension,  They too share the highs resonated beautifully by an aluminum air chamber that are churned to buttery smoothness by a mahogany driver casing.


Hi there , I'm trying to find your grado results thread.  Csnt find your coloured results anywhere .  Looking at the  ps1000 , ps1000e,  etc. ...any chance of the links .  Or have they been removed .  Cheers


----------



## funkymartyn

Posted In the  ps1000 impression thread.  But here are my  ps1000.  Matte.   Poss 2009 /10 . Number  591 .  Don't know any history yet.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

This Man Has Too Many Grados: An ongoing series. 

Chapter 1000: Name's Finish. Matte Finish. 

These are my Grado PS1000. An early model, S/N 362. Thanks to @funkymartyn for inspiring me to dig these out again. 

I bought these last summer on EBay. The seller kept messaging me almost daily asking if they were in yet, and making sure I could be home for the delivery. He was like a nervous parent seeing their child off to college. I got the impression that he needed the money badly, not that he wanted to sell them. Then he messaged me making sure that I had a good enough amp for them, and that I should get a nice wooden box for them to sleep in. Adorable.

Anyway they sound fantastic as you might expect. I queued up George Russell's New York Big Band on my old as dirt laptop with a broken hp jack and an iFi Zen Dec. 

I started the album with my Monoprice M1060 closed, and got the levels set. Volume at around 10 I clock, bass boost on. Then I hot swapped the PS1000. Wow. The bass got crazy boomy and the horns were subdued. Is this a V shaped Grado??

*No. It is not*

With the bass boost off, and volume upped to about 1 o'clock the PS1000 sounded magnificent, even from a relatively pedestrian amp like a Zen DAC. Every section of the band was present and balanced. I could hear the drummer ting ting tinging those hi hats as well as I could hear the bass player plucking those strings as well as I could hear the harmonizing of the horn section. 

I recommend the Geekria "little g" pads with the PS1000. They're shallower than Grado "Big G" pads which pulls the heavy earcups closer to you and gives a better seal, which makes for an all around better sound. For me at least. Crazy times when a Grado pumps out more bass and less volume than a closed back planar. 





That tennis ball in the photo is the dog's new favorite toy. Which is also the reason I'm taking them back upstairs to their box now.


----------



## funkymartyn

Joaquin Dinero said:


> This Man Has Too Many Grados: An ongoing series.
> 
> Chapter 1000: Name's Finish. Matte Finish.
> 
> ...


Hi  glad I did some good then.   I have my ps1000 on right now , the past 3 hours playing a few cds.  George Benson anthology,  and Stanley Clarke  Modern man &  I wanna play fir you . Remastered by BGO .   Um what's that popping on the modern man track.  Quick remove my amp. No still there ,  swop headphones for sr125e  No still there .......so thankfully its not my headphones.    Its the recording .  Never noticed before .... Can sleep OK tonight now ....lol


----------



## funkymartyn (Jul 18, 2021)

Joaquin   glad you mentioned the geek g cush   I have a couple of sets .  Didn't think about trying them put on my new 1000.   Been looking round today at picking up a spare grado g cush  at £59 ....... Hardly any out there,   in the UK  anyway.     You may have just saved me some cash    lol
Just a thought . You say little G cush  ?   Assuming you mean the geekria G  which are about same size as the grado except a different slope / shape   etc


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

funkymartyn said:


> Joaquin   glad you mentioned the geek g cush   I have a couple of sets .  Didn't think about trying them put on my new 1000.   Been looking round today at picking up a spare grado g cush  at £59 ....... Hardly any out there,   in the UK  anyway.     You may have just saved me some cash    lol
> Just a thought . You say little G cush  ?   Assuming you mean the geekria G  which are about same size as the grado except a different slope / shape   etc


Correct.  "Little G" is just my nickname for them because they're shallower. They're the normal Geekria version of G pads.


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Jul 19, 2021)

funkymartyn said:


> Hi there , I'm trying to find your grado results thread.  Csnt find your coloured results anywhere .  Looking at the  ps1000 , ps1000e,  etc. ...any chance of the links .  Or have they been removed .  Cheers


The links are my signature. Thanks!

One of the colored results are two way comparisons, duplicated here.  At the intersection of a red column and a blue row, the position of my preferred headphone (whether it is the one in the column header or the two header) is given by the color of the box (red for column, blue for row) or dot.  A block indicates a strong preference; a dot is a more modest preference.  More comparisons on various aspects (sound stage, bass, treble clarity) are given in the postings at the links in my signature.


----------



## tombrisbane

After a bit more time with the GS3000e a few more thoughts:

Imaging is damn near perfect, coupled with the sound that comes from them they are just beautiful to listen to.  Live albums really sound like you're at a concert.
They don't treat poorly recorded albums well, not a fault (similar to the HD800S), but some albums are nearly unlistenable.  Hemp/GW100/GH2 would be my go-to Grado for these ones as they are more forgiving.
Even though you can drive them from anything (I've been using a XLR 4 to 4.4 and driving from my walkman a bit) they certainly go to the next level from my TA-ZH1ES.  Will be interesting to try my Topping A90/D90SE combo with these when it arrives
They really excel with female vocal's, I've never heard a headphone or speaker sound so good.  Coupled with an acoustic guitar and you're in heaven.
Anyone want to buy a Focal Clear or HD800S...?


----------



## funkymartyn

ruthieandjohn said:


> The links are my signature. Thanks!
> 
> One of the colored results are two way comparisons, duplicated here.  At the intersection of a red column and a blue row, the position of my preferred headphone (whether it is the one in the column header or the two header) is given by the color of the box (red for column, blue for row) or dot.  A block indicates a strong preference; a dot is a more modest preference.  More comparisons on various aspects (sound stage, bass, treble clarity) are given in the postings at the links in my signature.


Having difficulty in finding all the info like best of 3  clicked your link , which goes to info. Then click say the ps500e.  Ps1000,   then it goes into a thread but no pics.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Yes, I noticed that some of the pics have fallen away, most likely when they moved the head-fi.org to another host.  So sorry!


----------



## Rebel Chris

Ready to compare...Hugo TT 2 is highly recommended for grado's.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

I just noticed that over at 4OurEars, both the RS1e and the RS2e are sold out.

Perhaps business is just doing well and they can’t keep up with demand, or perhaps this means the X series is right around the corner.

After all, this is what we saw happen before the Prestige line update and before the Hemp got their cable update.


----------



## Stevko

hope they will come with more wireless cans. GW100 V3 ?


----------



## tombrisbane

Heyyoudvd said:


> Perhaps business is just doing well and they can’t keep up with demand, or perhaps this means the X series is right around the corner.


Not sure my wallet can afford an RS2x right now lol


----------



## tombrisbane

Got my replacement 325x’s today.  Photo of the gang:


----------



## BobG55

If someone on this thread is a Grado “collector” or if you’ve been looking for one of these, it’s available on US Audio Mart for $1999.00


----------



## tombrisbane

Been trying out the 325x, more bass than the hemp (just slightly) but not as tight.  Great sound to it across everything I’ve thrown at it from Classical to Jazz to Metal to R&B.  I’d say the hemp just edges it out but taking price into consideration I’d recommend this over the two as they’re extremely close.

Not convinced on the new cable though lol.  With the older style ones I could always coil them up fairly easily in the case, this just doesn’t want to cooperate.


----------



## jja

tombrisbane said:


> Been trying out the 325x, more bass than the hemp (just slightly) but not as tight.  Great sound to it across everything I’ve thrown at it from Classical to Jazz to Metal to R&B.  I’d say the hemp just edges it out but taking price into consideration I’d recommend this over the two as they’re extremely close.
> 
> Not convinced on the new cable though lol.  With the older style ones I could always coil them up fairly easily in the case, this just doesn’t want to cooperate.


Thank you!  Can you give me some quick thoughts of Hemp vs. GH2?  Do you think the upgraded drivers allow Hemp to surpass GH2, or is it simply a different sound?


----------



## tombrisbane

jja said:


> Do you think the upgraded drivers allow Hemp to surpass GH2, or is it simply a different sound?



I prefer the GH2 but I definitely think some would prefer the hemp:

GH2 - more spacious sound, better bass texture, more laidback presentation.  With G cush they have a really warm feel to them as well.

Hemp - closer soundstage, fuller mids, more bass impact. Darker feel to the music (I’ve been trying to put my finger on this, I think the new drivers sound similar to the Sony house sound which I really enjoy)

If I could only have one Grado (which thankfully isn’t something I need to do!) I think it’d be the GH2 with an L cush and a G cush.  They really are something special.


----------



## speCD

tombrisbane said:


> I prefer the GH2 but I definitely think some would prefer the hemp:
> 
> GH2 - more spacious sound, better bass texture, more laidback presentation.  With G cush they have a really warm feel to them as well.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the tuning of GH2 is in the trend of rs1e's. What do you think of its upper mid and treble compared to the Hemp's?


----------



## TheMiddleSky

speCD said:


> Sounds like the tuning of GH2 is in the trend of rs1e's. What do you think of its upper mid and treble compared to the Hemp's?



GH2 is even smoother and sweeter than rs1e


----------



## speCD

TheMiddleSky said:


> GH2 is even smoother and sweeter than rs1e


Well, I don't know how to interpret this, it'd be interesting to listen to a pair.


----------



## jja

tombrisbane said:


> I prefer the GH2 but I definitely think some would prefer the hemp:
> 
> GH2 - more spacious sound, better bass texture, more laidback presentation.  With G cush they have a really warm feel to them as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks once again, this is a very informative reference that I'm sure I'll return to.  I recently purchased PS500e and I'm really enjoying them--strong bass presence and crystalline highs.  It is my first high end Grado, so I have no basis of comparison, I just know that I really like them.  I had previously been looking at GH2 and Hemp, and may still add them in the future.  I particularly like the aesthetics of the GH2.


----------



## AWS Soul

My new toy & accessories all arrived on the same day , possible well timed purchasing or maybe I got lucky with the post .
Anyway I've not tried them yet , I'm still on 500e listening binge .  All in good time , patience .


----------



## AWS Soul

jja said:


> Thanks once again, this is a very informative reference that I'm sure I'll return to.  I recently purchased PS500e and I'm really enjoying them--strong bass presence and crystalline highs.  It is my first high end Grado, so I have no basis of comparison, I just know that I really like them.  I had previously been looking at GH2 and Hemp, and may still add them in the future.  I particularly like the aesthetics of the GH2.


You're not alone my friend ,  I'm pretty much in love with the 500e , it's very special .    This is one Grado that I will be keeping forever .
Just got the Hemp , not listened yet , surely can't compare to the 500e , can it ???


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

AWS Soul said:


> My new toy & accessories all arrived on the same day , possible well timed purchasing or maybe I got lucky with the post .
> Anyway I've not tried them yet , I'm still on 500e listening binge .  All in good time , patience .


Where'd you find a camo headband ? 😄


----------



## AWS Soul

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Where'd you find a camo headband ? 😄


eBay , I couldn't resist it .    The comfort pad wouldn't fit under the camo band so I had to stick it on the outside , still turned out ok though.


----------



## Dillan

joseph69 said:


> +1
> 
> 
> Why ask if anyone is interested then?
> Just asking, not trying to come off wrong.


Because everything has a price. But my main goal is to hold for the two decade mark.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

AWS Soul said:


> You're not alone my friend ,  I'm pretty much in love with the 500e , it's very special .    This is one Grado that I will be keeping forever .
> Just got the Hemp , not listened yet , surely can't compare to the 500e , can it ???



Funny, because I have the GH2 (and obviously love it) and pining for a 500e.  I already have 3 great (desktop) pairs that are vastly different and don't get enough listening time but the more I read about it, the more intrigued I am by the 500e.  I hope used prices for them aren't gonna skyrocket because of the new "x" variety coming out!


----------



## AWS Soul

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Funny, because I have the GH2 (and obviously love it) and pining for a 500e.  I already have 3 great (desktop) pairs that are vastly different and don't get enough listening time but the more I read about it, the more intrigued I am by the 500e.  I hope used prices for them aren't gonna skyrocket because of the new "x" variety coming out!





ParaLoganGrado said:


> I already have 3 great (desktop) pairs


What models ???
I also have had the thought that the eSeries price are going to sky rocket for certain models .    If you really want a 500e , then I'd grab one now as a safety net .


----------



## Gippy (Jul 26, 2021)

AWS Soul said:


> I also have had the thought that the eSeries price are going to sky rocket for certain models .    If you really want a 500e , then I'd grab one now as a safety net .



The only way the e models will appreciate in value is if the x model is considered worse, thus making people go after the older model. Though I haven't heard either extensively, the GS1000i/RS1i seemed preferred over the GS1000e/RS1e by others.

Interestingly, a number of people also believed the HF2/PS500 was better than the PS500e: see this review for an example.


----------



## didizebest

Hello all !
I used to have some grado's headphones years ago and lately I feel like I miss the grado sound!
After some reading, I'm hesitating between a GW100 and the new SR325X.
I live in France, and Grado's headphones are quite expensive here in Europe, the SR325x is 400€ but the GW100(v2) can be found at 215€.
Does someone with both these headphones can make a quick comparison? How does the GW100 (wired) compare to the SR325X ?

Thx!


----------



## Stevko

GW100 sounds best with BT. probably better than 325X


----------



## didizebest (Jul 27, 2021)

This much ? I read both opinion on the wired vs bt with the GW100. Some says going wired bring some better resolution (while the BT isn't that behind).
But I quite surprise you'll but the GW100 (with BT) on the same level (or better) than the 325X. I thought the BT won't be as detailed as a wired connection !

Edit : well, I just ordered the GW100, it's twice cheaper than the SR325X and I won't feel the need to buy a new dac/amp ! (but I'll need a BT emitter for my PC now)


----------



## Pirastro

So, just wanted to give a heads-up that the Hemp is on sale for 380 at Music Direct.  Cheers!


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

You won't be dissapointed with the GW100.  It's a definite departure from the sterotypical "weak bass, harsh lower treble" but it's got super punchy bass and low-mids that gives them this punchy texture that's super fun.  I wouldn't consider them flat or boring in any sense of the words.  But they still have that open-back feeling and are amazing on the go.

I personally haven't noticed much difference comparing BT vs wired, other than wired doesn't drop-out and you're tethered to your source.  Keep in mind, if you're relatively tall (I'm 6'2") while using these in bluetooth mode, the signal drops a bit more often than I'd like *IF the phone is in your right pants pocket.  *Keep it on your left side or higher-up for best connection and least amount of drop-outs.


----------



## didizebest

ParaLoganGrado said:


> You won't be dissapointed with the GW100.  It's a definite departure from the sterotypical "weak bass, harsh lower treble" but it's got super punchy bass and low-mids that gives them this punchy texture that's super fun.  I wouldn't consider them flat or boring in any sense of the words.  But they still have that open-back feeling and are amazing on the go.
> 
> I personally haven't noticed much difference comparing BT vs wired, other than wired doesn't drop-out and you're tethered to your source.  Keep in mind, if you're relatively tall (I'm 6'2") while using these in bluetooth mode, the signal drops a bit more often than I'd like *IF the phone is in your right pants pocket.  *Keep it on your left side or higher-up for best connection and least amount of drop-outs.


Thx for your feedback.
About the BT signal drops, maybe it comes from your GW100 v1 ? apparently the v2 correct this problem with Bluetooth 5.0 (instead of BT4.2 on v1)


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

didizebest said:


> Thx for your feedback.
> About the BT signal drops, maybe it comes from your GW100 v1 ? apparently the v2 correct this problem with Bluetooth 5.0 (instead of BT4.2 on v1)



Ha I had no idea there was a v2!  I guess I've got the "vintage" edition already


----------



## TheMiddleSky

didizebest said:


> This much ? I read both opinion on the wired vs bt with the GW100. Some says going wired bring some better resolution (while the BT isn't that behind).
> But I quite surprise you'll but the GW100 (with BT) on the same level (or better) than the 325X. I thought the BT won't be as detailed as a wired connection !
> 
> Edit : well, I just ordered the GW100, it's twice cheaper than the SR325X and I won't feel the need to buy a new dac/amp ! (but I'll need a BT emitter for my PC now)


325x with decent dac/amp (like AK Pee51 or higher) will better than GW100 bluetooth in every way possible. Detail, speed, soundstage, bass impact, bass texture, clarity on midrange/treble, decay accuracy, imaging structure, I can go on for the next 5 paragraphs. 

Of course GW100 win in term of wireless connection.


----------



## Stevko

Maybe,maybe not. GW100 is pretty good in BT mode


----------



## Mightygrey

GH3 owners - can any of you please share some snaps of the driver housing? I can't find any pics online. I'm keen to see whether it's an all-wood situation, or whether the pine has been 'sandwiched' with plastic. I'd like to know for modding reasons.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Mightygrey said:


> GH3 owners - can any of you please share some snaps of the driver housing? I can't find any pics online. I'm keen to see whether it's an all-wood situation, or whether the pine has been 'sandwiched' with plastic. I'd like to know for modding reasons.


Not sure if this gives you what you're looking for ? I don't see any plastic except for the gimbals.


----------



## movinIron

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Ha I had no idea there was a v2!  I guess I've got the "vintage" edition already


Easy to find out:
USB B Micro plug - v1
USB C - v2


----------



## movinIron

Mightygrey said:


> GH3 owners - can any of you please share some snaps of the driver housing? I can't find any pics online. I'm keen to see whether it's an all-wood situation, or whether the pine has been 'sandwiched' with plastic. I'd like to know for modding reasons.


Single piece of red pine (norway/norwegian pine)


----------



## Mightygrey

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Not sure if this gives you what you're looking for ? I don't see any plastic except for the gimbals.


Thanks mate - appreciate you sharing, but I'm actually keen to see the driver side of the cups with the pads removed if that makes sense?


movinIron said:


> Single piece of red pine (norway/norwegian pine)


Gotcha - thanks mate. This might make disassemble a little trickier than I originally thought. Cheers!


----------



## movinIron (Jul 28, 2021)

Interesting intent to change the cap. For my understanding especially the softer wood is the reason of these phones extraordinary contoured bass. Softer wood - better slow frequency response.

A classic violin is made of different woods. Maple chassis for stability, but spruce for upper shell, bass bar and sound post. And there‘s ebony as neck, fingerboard and nut/peg box. The denser, harder wood is good for its high frequency resonance, but the spruce gives the sound contour, its body. Spruce is for my understanding not the most tolerant thing in fast drying processes. The not to distantly related pine is more… stoic with that. Especially in thinner cuts. I was surprised when Grado released 2 Heritage models in September ‘18, both made of the same wood. But they sounded different. I guess the more every day suitable highs resulted in the S Cushions. Of which I am not the biggest fan. But there was also something in the lows and lower mids where these phones are different. On first impression the GH4 appeared to have the bigger punch. Bigger, but not harder. I felt the GH3 have more texture there. Speaking of thinner cuts, I think this is one result of this cut and the lower mass of soft wood. As if John Grado found 2 appealing soundings while experimenting with the draft samples of the new softer wood.

Normally with wood a softer glue is used (by carpenters, joiners) because a more elastic compound is needed. So my idea would be to use the tip of a triangle blade crafting knife. My colleagues in the US (back in the days) called these X-acto(?). Like it more than heating up a mylar membrane. I would cut/scrape the wasted glue, then stick the tip carefully into the glue, move the handle slightly center, outwards, center, outwards, and so on. Not to deep, not back and forth. Might cut the cup. Then the next millimeter …clockwise. If I remember right the drivers lower housing wall is about 6, 7 mm deep glued. It might take 7 rounds.
🎼slowly but surely …

(More effective ideas are always welcome)

I am extremely curious to see the result of your modding idea.


----------



## ChijiroKuro (Jul 29, 2021)

Hello!!!


Mightygrey said:


> GH3 owners - can any of you please share some snaps of the driver housing? I can't find any pics online. I'm keen to see whether it's an all-wood situation, or whether the pine has been 'sandwiched' with plastic. I'd like to know for modding reasons.


Same system than HF3, the driver directly attached to the wood, like all Grados with wood cups.


----------



## Pirastro

ParaLoganGrado said:


> You won't be dissapointed with the GW100.  It's a definite departure from the sterotypical "weak bass, harsh lower treble" but it's got super punchy bass and low-mids that gives them this punchy texture that's super fun.  I wouldn't consider them flat or boring in any sense of the words.  But they still have that open-back feeling and are amazing on the go.
> 
> I personally haven't noticed much difference comparing BT vs wired, other than wired doesn't drop-out and you're tethered to your source.  Keep in mind, if you're relatively tall (I'm 6'2") while using these in bluetooth mode, the signal drops a bit more often than I'd like *IF the phone is in your right pants pocket.  *Keep it on your left side or higher-up for best connection and least amount of drop-outs.


Your experience comparing BT vs wired must be heavily influenced by type of music and bitrate.  Anyone can tell with well recording music and high resolution files that BT is FAR inferior to a wired connection.  BT can't even play full cd quality music.  That being said, if you're used to listening to low bit rate mp3s and spotify, you might not be able to hear a difference.  To me the only thing going for BT is convenience (laziness IMHO).


----------



## Stevko

BT=DSP
makes GW100 sound amazing


----------



## TooFrank

Stevko said:


> Maybe,maybe not. GW100 is pretty good in BT mode


I agree, but to my ears the sound improves a bit when using a good cable and for example the ifi idsd micro BL


----------



## joseph69

ChijiroKuro said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> Same system than HF3, the driver directly attached to the wood, like all Grados with wood cups.


Excellent job removing the drivers from their wooden cups. 
How did you do such a clean job?


----------



## DTgill

I just received a modded SR325X had to do a quick repair on the metal rod going into the gimble, today hooked it up to an Aune T1 MK2, and all I can say is wow!

I have a Schiit Jot coming my way next week, I'm blown away by how good it sounds.

My Sundara sounded bad on this DAC amp combo, I can't believe how good it sounds. I almost regret buying the Jot.


----------



## IvanDrago

DTgill said:


> I just received a modded SR325X had to do a quick repair on the metal rod going into the gimble


Detachable cable mod  ?! Please show us more!  
The gold color looks very similar to my one


----------



## DTgill

I didn't get the cable with the cans, I wish I would have now that I'm getting some more Schiit.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Pirastro said:


> Your experience comparing BT vs wired must be heavily influenced by type of music and bitrate.  Anyone can tell with well recording music and high resolution files that BT is FAR inferior to a wired connection.  BT can't even play full cd quality music.  That being said, if you're used to listening to low bit rate mp3s and spotify, you might not be able to hear a difference.  To me the only thing going for BT is convenience (laziness IMHO).



No, it's that these don't have as much extension in the treble region where many of the bits are 'sacrificed' for lossy* compression.  Again, I have the v1 with an iPhone Xr and using FLACs downloaded from Bandcamp (yes, quality produced music from GoGo Penguin, Mammal Hands, Owane, Covet/Yvette Young) these just don't extend as high for it to be noticeable very often compared to the stock lightning adapter/dongle.

And yes, you can tell the difference when using compressed Bandcamp MP3s that sound maybe 128, maybe 192Kbit/s when comparing BT vs wired because of the shrill, washy sounding cymbal artifacts.  And that difference is even MORE apparent on my GH2s & LCD2CBs.  With those, the first sign of a VBR 320KB mp3 is (during quiet passages) the decay of a ride or crash cymbal.


----------



## Mightygrey

ParaLoganGrado said:


> No, it's that these don't have as much extension in the treble region where many of the bits are 'sacrificed' for lossy* compression.  Again, I have the v1 with an iPhone Xr and using FLACs downloaded from Bandcamp (yes, quality produced music from GoGo Penguin, Mammal Hands, Owane, Covet/Yvette Young) these just don't extend as high for it to be noticeable very often compared to the stock lightning adapter/dongle.
> 
> And yes, you can tell the difference when using compressed Bandcamp MP3s that sound maybe 128, maybe 192Kbit/s when comparing BT vs wired because of the shrill, washy sounding cymbal artifacts.  And that difference is even MORE apparent on my GH2s & LCD2CBs.  With those, the first sign of a VBR 320KB mp3 is (during quiet passages) the decay of a ride or crash cymbal.


Cymbals don't lie!


----------



## DTgill

I'm finding that my Grado's are indeed seductive, I think I might like them almost as much as I do my Ananda, and Sundara , now I'm thinking about selling my Hifiman cans and buying a couple of more Grado cans...

Maybe the Hemp, what's another good one to get?

Amps are: Lyr 3 Asgard 2, and soon to be a Jotunheim.

I kind of like the stock pads with these cans, but my ears start to become uncomfortable after an hour or so, any tips on how to make these comfy for long listening sessions?


----------



## Stevko

DTgill said:


> I'm finding that my Grado's are indeed seductive, I think I might like them almost as much as I do my Ananda, and Sundara , now I'm thinking about selling my Hifiman cans and buying a couple of more Grado cans...
> 
> Maybe the Hemp, what's another good one to get?
> 
> ...


Grado and schiit is a good thing


----------



## Stevko

ParaLoganGrado said:


> No, it's that these don't have as much extension in the treble region where many of the bits are 'sacrificed' for lossy* compression.  Again, I have the v1 with an iPhone Xr and using FLACs downloaded from Bandcamp (yes, quality produced music from GoGo Penguin, Mammal Hands, Owane, Covet/Yvette Young) these just don't extend as high for it to be noticeable very often compared to the stock lightning adapter/dongle.
> 
> And yes, you can tell the difference when using compressed Bandcamp MP3s that sound maybe 128, maybe 192Kbit/s when comparing BT vs wired because of the shrill, washy sounding cymbal artifacts.  And that difference is even MORE apparent on my GH2s & LCD2CBs.  With those, the first sign of a VBR 320KB mp3 is (during quiet passages) the decay of a ride or crash cymbal.


Same here. Bought mine used for 120$
sounds good with BT.
Perfect for on the go and when have no time to fiddle with your stationary setup


----------



## tombrisbane

GS3000e are cementing their place at the top of my list, sound out of my new stack (Topping A90/D90SE) with these is amazing.  Any spare time this week has been spent exploring old favourites with this combo.


----------



## movinIron (Jul 31, 2021)

DTgill said:


> I'm finding that my Grado's are indeed seductive, I think I might like them almost as much as I do my Ananda, and Sundara , now I'm thinking about selling my Hifiman cans and buying a couple of more Grado cans...
> 
> Maybe the Hemp, what's another good one to get?
> 
> ...


Don't sell. You will love the Sundara with the Jot.
Uhm… and adding a Hemp is always a good idea.


----------



## ACOC0NUT

DTgill said:


> I kind of like the stock pads with these cans, but my ears start to become uncomfortable after an hour or so, any tips on how to make these comfy for long listening sessions?



The only way to improve the comfort of the stock pads is to let the pads break-in (I've seen some people mention washing them in hot water, squeezing them out, and letting them dry is a way speed up the break-in process) or to let you ears break in. When I first got my Hemps they caused a pretty bad sore spot on my right ear, but now after more than a year of using them very frequently I'm usually fine for about 2 or 3 hours. 

You could also try loosening the clamp force by stretching the headband.


----------



## audiobomber

DTgill said:


> I kind of like the stock pads with these cans, but my ears start to become uncomfortable after an hour or so, any tips on how to make these comfy for long listening sessions?


These pad covers will do that. 
https://www.amazon.com/Protectors-W...=1&keywords=Jarmor&qid=1627763748&sr=8-6&th=1


----------



## movinIron (Jul 31, 2021)

DTgill said:


> I kind of like the stock pads with these cans, but my ears start to become uncomfortable after an hour or so, any tips on how to make these comfy for long listening sessions?


Where do they irritate your ear?
a) If it is the tragus, anti-tragus or anti-helix you need more distance to the diffuser. 95% of the african and european descending male are ok with 22mm depth.
(For the gender-correctness I beg the ladies and of course others pardon that we boys have the bigger lugs.) Most companies work with 20mm, Grado with 15mm (L-cushion).
I (slight anti-helix issue) fixed it with changing to Geekria EJZ-0047-04 (Mod 681) Pads. Amazon: B0155XZLUU. (Order number Amazon Europe!). They are deeper by adding a let’s call it sound channel. No more contact to the textile. But with these I don‘t like the ifi Zen-Can any more. Funny thing: The Micro iDSD still sounds fine.
For short sessions (3 kids, so most are) I use the original L-cushion.

b) If it is the outer skin (helix, lobes) there are 3 possibilities or their combinations.
- Too much pressure. Carefully widen the headband.
- Too low pressure. The pads rub. Carefully narrow the headband. (Maybe also change to G-cushion.)
- Too rough surface of pads. Try sock mod (viscose - quick ‘n cheap test), jarmor earpad covers or change pad manufacturer. Geekria for example has a smaller foam structure which some sense as smoother.


----------



## movinIron

ChijiroKuro said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> Same system than HF3, the driver directly attached to the wood, like all Grados with wood cups.


We are still eager to learn your instructions. How‘d you manage that this perfect?


----------



## Mightygrey

movinIron said:


> We are still eager to learn your instructions. How‘d you manage that this perfect?


I'm keen to find out too! The only way I know how to do this is to apply heat to the mesh side, and push the mesh out of its glue seating. Then, apply heat to the driver side, and use a scalpel to pick out the excess glue. Apply more heat, then push against the loose mesh to push the driver out.


----------



## DTgill

movinIron said:


> Where do they irritate your ear?
> a) If it is the tragus, anti-tragus or anti-helix you need more distance to the diffuser. 95% of the african and european descending male are ok with 22mm depth.
> (For the gender-correctness I beg the ladies and of course others pardon that we boys have the bigger lugs.) Most companies work with 20mm, Grado with 15mm (L-cushion).
> I (slight anti-helix issue) fixed it with changing to Geekria EJZ-0047-04 (Mod 681) Pads. Amazon: B0155XZLUU. (Order number Amazon Europe!). They are deeper by adding a let’s call it sound channel. No more contact to the textile. But with these I don‘t like the ifi Zen-Can any more. Funny thing: The Micro iDSD still sounds fine.
> ...


They start to put pressure on my upper ear cartilage, they sound best when the cups are turned slightly inward towards my cheeks.

They came with some Greekia L-cush pads, but I don't think they sound as good as stock pads.

Maybe I'll try and wash them wringing them out and letting them dry??


----------



## tutetibiimperes

Stumbling on this thread today convinced me to take my PS1000E out of the mothballs and give it another go.  I have to say I’m more impressed with it than I was the last time I listened to it.  

it really nails the midrange on up, and has an almost IEM-level of detail and transparency up there.  

What little bass there is seems quick and detailed, but the downside is that it doesn’t come close to my LCD-3, M1570, or Auteur in terms of quantity and extension.  It’s still pretty great with acoustic and solo singer/songwriter stuff as it is, but bigger pieces have me craving more down low.  

I‘m playing around with the idea of the Beautiful Audio large hybrid pads in hopes they’d give it a nice low-end boost.  Anyone have experience with those pads on this model?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

In my experience, my PS1000 seal better and sound better when they are closer to your ears.  I wonder if the BA pads might be a move in the other direction ?


----------



## Syver

DTgill said:


> I'm finding that my Grado's are indeed seductive, I think I might like them almost as much as I do my Ananda, and Sundara , now I'm thinking about selling my Hifiman cans and buying a couple of more Grado cans...
> 
> Maybe the Hemp, what's another good one to get?
> 
> ...



I had the same reaction to the stock pads and found the Yaxi pads to greatly improve comfort while preserving the sound signature of the Grados.

https://www.yaxi.jp/product-gallery/s-cushion-by-yaxi/


----------



## DTgill

Syver said:


> I had the same reaction to the stock pads and found the Yaxi pads to greatly improve comfort while preserving the sound signature of the Grados.
> 
> https://www.yaxi.jp/product-gallery/s-cushion-by-yaxi/


Looks like they can be ordered from Amazon, do they retain the same sound as the stock pads that come with the SR325X?


----------



## Coztomba

Syver said:


> I had the same reaction to the stock pads and found the Yaxi pads to greatly improve comfort while preserving the sound signature of the Grados.
> 
> https://www.yaxi.jp/product-gallery/s-cushion-by-yaxi/


+1 for Yaxi's on the Hemp.


----------



## Syver

DTgill said:


> Looks like they can be ordered from Amazon, do they retain the same sound as the stock pads that come with the SR325X?


Full review that will answer your question here. In short: yes.

https://everydaylistening.net/2020/07/06/grado-sr60-80-yaxi-pads-review-nifty-fix/


----------



## DTgill

Syver said:


> Full review that will answer your question here. In short: yes.
> 
> https://everydaylistening.net/2020/07/06/grado-sr60-80-yaxi-pads-review-nifty-fix/


I decided to try the purple...


----------



## Mightygrey

Coztomba said:


> +1 for Yaxi's on the Hemp.


I'd say that doing the "quarter mod" on those Yaxi pads would bring the sound signature cooler to the stock pads. I might give it a go.


----------



## movinIron

Mightygrey said:


> I'm keen to find out too! The only way I know how to do this is to apply heat to the mesh side, and push the mesh out of its glue seating. Then, apply heat to the driver side, and use a scalpel to pick out the excess glue. Apply more heat, then push against the loose mesh to push the driver out.


Another idea is to heat up the scalpel to scrape out the glue micrometer by micrometer.
But what‘s your method?


----------



## movinIron (Aug 1, 2021)

DTgill said:


> They start to put pressure on my upper ear cartilage, they sound best when the cups are turned slightly inward towards my cheeks.
> 
> They came with some Greekia L-cush pads, but I don't think they sound as good as stock pads.
> 
> Maybe I'll try and wash them wringing them out and letting them dry??


A popular german blogger (and real Grado enthusiast) recommended to wash them twice in handwarm water with mild dish liquid. Has done it with the L-cushions of his reference: RS1i.
But this is for irritations.
For pressure on upper ear cartilage, if it is not the anti-helix:
1. Switch to original G-cushion, than
2. carefully widen the headband.
If it is the anti-helix:
1. Switch the pads to some bringing more distance between cartilage and diffuser.
    The type 4 Geekria will do (I found 6 types), maybe the Beautiful Audios also (have not seen
    them …yet.  )


----------



## Shane D

DTgill said:


> They start to put pressure on my upper ear cartilage, they sound best when the cups are turned slightly inward towards my cheeks.
> 
> They came with some Greekia L-cush pads, but I don't think they sound as good as stock pads.
> 
> Maybe I'll try and wash them wringing them out and letting them dry??


They're not cheap, but the Beautiful Audio pads are AMAZING! Beautifulaudio.biz

They don't fit all Grado's though, so you might want to double check with them. SUPER comfortable!


----------



## Syver

Shane D said:


> They're not cheap, but the Beautiful Audio pads are AMAZING! Beautifulaudio.biz
> 
> They don't fit all Grado's though, so you might want to double check with them. SUPER comfortable!


They look wonderful ... The Hermes of Grado pads ... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jaywillin

After taking a break, my ears have been missing headphones 🎧 !
It's time to buy a Grado, decisions, decisions..... 
There's been some changes, X's ? Hmmmm


----------



## rasmushorn

Wait for RS1x or RS2x...


----------



## jaywillin

LoL, easier said than done.
I'm going to get something now, I don't have a single pair of headphones.


----------



## tombrisbane

jaywillin said:


> It's time to buy a Grado, decisions, decisions.....
> There's been some changes, X's ? Hmmmm


325x’s are great!


----------



## jaywillin

tombrisbane said:


> 325x’s are great!


I've heard good things about them


----------



## eeagle

jaywillin said:


> LoL, easier said than done.
> I'm going to get something now, I don't have a single pair of headphones.


Just go for the Hemp, music direct still has the original for $379, they're addictive I use them daily.


----------



## sling5s (Aug 2, 2021)

As I wait for the RS X series (because the GS/PS, G Cush, as much as I love the soundstage and improved detail and imaging, just don't get me the upfront in your face sound), I wonder if Grado was going for the vintage "F pad" sound on the RS1e, but with the L Cush (but failed in the tonal balance).  If they decide to go with the F pads on both RS1 and RS2, what will happen with L Cush? It would not make sense to completely do away with them.  However, would love the Hemp/F pad sound but more with RS refinements: little more detail and little more air in the treble so the mids are not as congested and the bass tighter/snappier.  Hope they get released before October.


----------



## jaywillin

eeagle said:


> Just go for the Hemp, music direct still has the original for $379, they're addictive I use them daily.


I've thought seriously thought about it, what does it compare to ? I've had quite a few Grados


----------



## eeagle

jaywillin said:


> I've thought seriously thought about it, what does it compare to ? I've had quite a few Grados


Well it sounds nothing like any other Grado I own (SR60, 225e & GS1000i).  Some have speculated the Hemp was the trial for the signature Grado is now putting in their x series.  Believe it or not they sound more like my HD800's if I was to name a sound signature.  The only downside is they are on-ear which is a strike on comfort level which is my only complaint.


----------



## sling5s

eeagle said:


> Well it sounds nothing like any other Grado I own (SR60, 225e & GS1000i).  Some have speculated the Hemp was the trial for the signature Grado is now putting in their x series.  Believe it or not they sound more like my HD800's if I was to name a sound signature.  The only downside is they are on-ear which is a strike on comfort level which is my only complaint.


To me the Hemp is the polar opposite of HD800 in almost every way.


----------



## elira

jaywillin said:


> I've thought seriously thought about it, what does it compare to ? I've had quite a few Grados


In my opinion it sounds like a PS2000e, but less refined. The hemp are very enjoyable and pair well with most things. I haven't tried the new X series, but I think they sound similar.


----------



## jaywillin

I see a pair of GH2's for sale on the sale thread, they are beautiful ! and sound just as good too


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

jaywillin said:


> I see a pair of GH2's for sale on the sale thread, they are beautiful ! and sound just as good too


GH2 is splendid, and different enough from the Hemp that you'll probably want both 😁


----------



## jaywillin

Joaquin Dinero said:


> GH2 is splendid, and different enough from the Hemp that you'll probably want both 😁


The GH2 was one of my All time favorites


----------



## sling5s

Hemp being a F (flat) pad would not i imagine sound like a L Cush Grado nor a G Cush Grado (PS2000e).


----------



## movinIron

jaywillin said:


> I see a pair of GH2's for sale on the sale thread, they are beautiful ! and sound just as good too


Where did you say… you‘ve seen them…?
😉
Just kidding. But someday…


----------



## ACOC0NUT

Joaquin Dinero said:


> GH2 is splendid, and different enough from the Hemp that you'll probably want both 😁


Can confirm that the GH-2 and Hemp compliment each other nicely.


----------



## IvanDrago

movinIron said:


> A popular german blogger (and real Grado enthusiast) recommended to wash them twice in handwarm water


Could you maybe share the link?


----------



## Syver

jaywillin said:


> I've heard good things about them


https://www.whathifi.com/us/reviews/grado-sr325x


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> LoL, easier said than done.
> I'm going to get something now, I don't have a single pair of headphones.


Welcome back...long time no see


----------



## jaywillin

Yeah man, I was just about all the way out of the game, and I couldn't do it


----------



## maggiesbrother

If anyone is interested, there's a pair of brand new Rholupat gimbals for sale in the classifieds. Full disclosure, it's my ad, so I apologize for the cross posting but figured there is more likely someone on this thread that would be interested.


----------



## DTgill

maggiesbrother said:


> If anyone is interested, there's a pair of brand new Rholupat gimbals for sale in the classifieds. Full disclosure, it's my ad, so I apologize for the cross posting but figured there is more likely someone on this thread that would be interested.


How are those attached? Do you have to drill holes in the cup?


----------



## maggiesbrother

No, they go on the same holes as the existing gimbals.


----------



## jaywillin

I know I haven't been around in a while, where's the thumbs up where you liked someone's comment ?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Right below the text?


----------



## Erikdebrabander (Aug 3, 2021)

Enjoying my LZ-A7 iem so much I was wondering a headphone would serve me well... I read the A7 is a analithic iem and got impressed it could handle fast songs remarkably well.
I am wondering could a Hemp or SR325X cope with a song like Bring Me The Horizon: "Kingslayer" or would a Planar serve me better?


thx in advance, Erik


----------



## movinIron

IvanDrago said:


> Could you maybe share the link?


Quick glance on the liability exclusion… a link is no content… joking.
https://musicalhead.de/2017/12/03/test-grado-gh2/
End of 3rd passage under ‘*Verarbeitung & Tragekomfort*‘ (workmanship & wearing comfort).
But it‘s all in german. I‘m sorry.

I recommend and love it:
‘Die Schrecken der deutschen Sprache‘ a speech delivered in german by Mark Twain. October 31, 1897 in Vienna, Austria.


----------



## movinIron

Erikdebrabander said:


> Enjoying my LZ-A7 iem so much I was wondering a headphone would serve me well... I read the A7 is a analithic iem and got impressed it could handle fast songs remarkably well.
> I am wondering could a Hemp or SR325X cope with a song like Bring Me The Horizon: "Kingslayer" or would a Planar serve me better?
> 
> thx in advance, Erik


Speed is kind of a home match for each Grado.
I don‘t own an x-series driver, but had fun the last few minutes to hear the song with the 325e.
Easy cake. But no other one can hear music like you do. And more important, no one can love music the way you do. One likes coffee strong and black, one enjoys the crema of his latte macchiato.
Put that song in highest available resolution to your DAP and visit your local dealer.

P.S. Looking at the graphs of the LZ…  watch the long time hearing comfort. Grados are straighter in the highs.


----------



## Erikdebrabander (Aug 4, 2021)

"One likes coffee strong and black, one enjoys the crema of his latte macchiato."
Yep, a Darko quote ;-D. I'm pleased to read you like this song. The more you get familiar, the more details appear.

Went for a search for a Grado dealer and turned out to be a 30 min drive and went for a trip this morning.
It was a real carnage session: Hemp, Ananda, Ibasso rs2 and the Ibasso IT07 iem all have exellent reviews but a warm sound signature.  The dealer confirmed many headphones will struggle to play "Kingslayer" and Grado may not be what I am looking for...The Hemp does not have the resolution and clarity to play this song IMO. Even with a Dragon Fly Cobalt or Ikko ITM03 I was not content. Unfortunately, These DAC's failed terrible paired with my Samsung A42 5G: Cobalt seized and ITM03 cracks like an old vinyl record. Then I opted for a colder sound signature for clarity and resolution the cheaper Sundara+IFI hipdac seems to be right on bass not to hammer my brains and even the macklemore"Downtown" ,Faith no More"Midlife crisis" and Marilyn Manson"Cry little Sister" cover  brought a great open experience. Only the Hipdac was at full gain and my A42 at 80%. The Dealer agreed on the "Downtow" to have a very balanced and wide signature on the Sundara.

I have to make an appointment to test a powered, neutral DAC. I do have the Ibasso CF01 which has a cold signature which might be a good pair with the IT07 as well.
I was suprised the KEF LS50W2 was in demo and could play these songs as well but they felt to be lacking in clarity in the midrange and the bass was not as low as headphones. These speakers need a subwoofer IMO. "Downtown" bass is chopped off pretty bad.

Unfortunately, The 325X was not in store and It did not occur to me to ask for a colder Grado.
Now that I am leaning to a planar I need to do more research in the Shozy Black hole Single berillium DD open iem which could be what I am looking for as wearable...

The IT07 is pretty close to my LZ-A7 but too warm. Reviews give the IT07 a 1200usd value and the A7 700-800euro but the IT07 sounds very similar to the 270euro I paid for my iem...

Just too much food for thoughts but I had a great experience today, concluding a higher price range does not make me content to their value. I didn't expect the Sundara to give the clarity I like.

grtz!
Erik


----------



## Riversalt

Friends.
I'm trying to buy a pair of rodblocks.
My Rs1e broke, but I'm not finding a replacement, does anyone know where to buy?


----------



## sling5s (Aug 4, 2021)

Riversalt said:


> Friends.
> I'm trying to buy a pair of rodblocks.
> My Rs1e broke, but I'm not finding a replacement, does anyone know where to buy?



Email grado labs. They will ship it to you free.


----------



## Gippy

Erikdebrabander said:


> I am wondering could a Hemp or SR325X cope with a song like Bring Me The Horizon: "Kingslayer" or would a Planar serve me better?



That song sounds brickwalled. No wonder a Grado can't handle it too well. ...and yup, loaded it up on Audition:






I got it to sound authoritative and visceral only by turning up the XBass boost on my Pro iCAN. The drums otherwise sound wimpy, and that's because it's mastered that way.


----------



## Erikdebrabander

The link was from youtube just as quick reference for you guys, hence the poor quality...
Sorry for the inconvenience... thx for your effort!


----------



## movinIron

Erikdebrabander said:


> The link was from youtube just as quick reference for you guys, hence the poor quality...
> Sorry for the inconvenience... thx for your effort!


Took it from: https://www.qobuz.com/de-de/album/post-human-survival-horror-bring-me-the-horizon/y81od2l7ruwdc … sadly just 44,1/16. 
No inconvenience caused.
But… I have to explain ‘having fun with‘ - I didn‘t enjoy the song, never really found a way into metal.
Being more of a classic rock or blues guy. That‘s just personal taste. I enjoyed the experience changing the DACs/Amps and trying to find out the best combination with the SR325e … for that sound. To me ‘Kingslayer‘ is thrashmetal. A (slightly) younger colleague explained: ‘It‘s metalcore!‘
uh, yes… so you see: I‘m a bloody greenhorn with this. The song is fast, energetic, wild, (over?-)stuffed and definitely brutal. Brickwalled is not the worst description, it‘s hard to make out details.
and what I‘ve learned or think I’ve learned is: that‘s the way you like this music - to dig out details In fast and energetic sounds. No basshead, there‘s not much in it, no soundstage-fanatic, like me on a Sennheiser- or Beyer-day, just focus on what is to find in there. 
I guess these guys are real live-musicians, not sound studio people. They don‘t want to rock but rage the stage. 
Got the best result with AQ Carbon - LH Geek Out V2+ - AQ Sidney - Lehmann Linear.
Normally in LPCM I always -always- prefer the Mojo, but here it adds a touch of warmth, which is of no use for this kind of song. Same with the Questyle CMA600. Adding the Jitterbug revealed a little wider sound stage and very slightly more detail in the highs but if every ear can hear this minuteness…?
If you can get your hands on it, try the Abacus Cuffino, by working principle the fastest amp existing.
XLR4, 1/4 but not powerful enough to drive a HE6 or Susvara to higher volumes. A T1 2nd (600 Ohm) in unbalanced is great with it. As of course every Grado is and also the Sundara or LCD-2.
I am grateful for the experience, this is why I love this hobby.
Today Cappucino, tomorrow maybe Cortado.
(I actually have a barista ‘of (my) trust‘, others may have a preferred barkeeper)

Ok, now the risky stuff: Don’t lapidate - Who is Darko?


----------



## Gippy

Not trying to judge your music taste, but Grado uses these three specific pieces to tune their headphones:


Duke Ellington - Malletoba Spank
Ella Fitzgerald - A Night in Tunisia
Eric Clapton - Signe (Unplugged) incl. introductory applause
It's all acoustic stuff with a wide dynamic range. Some people like Grado for metal, but they're not tuned for it, and I feel a more bass-heavy headphone is more suitable for that genre. But any genre could work as long as it's mastered well.


----------



## sjbrook

Gippy said:


> Not trying to judge your music taste, but Grado uses these three specific pieces to tune their headphones:
> 
> 
> Duke Ellington - Malletoba Spank
> ...


I've got a track list of songs I have used for years to eval speakers, headphones, other equipment changes.  It's gone through some additions and subtractions over the past 20 years.  That cut of "A Night in Tunsia" has always been on it and always will.


----------



## iFi audio (Aug 5, 2021)

movinIron said:


> Who is Darko?



John Darko, the man behind www.darko.audio.

He's a very entertaining reviewer


----------



## Erikdebrabander

Yep that's him! He likes to show you how to make expresso!
Fortunately, he is able to bring sanity to the speaker hobby. Joshua valour is the headphone guy on this and he seems to be quite right on the punch and close soundstage of the Sundara vs Ananda.

@ Gippy,
Those are nice tracks indeed and I realise these could use some warm apple pie/oak flavour for a coasy session. The only song I keep in this aera is Isley Brothers "Behind a painted smile" which is more their fast shifting vocal skills which I'm impressed with.


----------



## iFi audio

Erikdebrabander said:


> Yep that's him! He likes to show you how to make expresso!
> Fortunately, he is able to bring sanity to the speaker hobby. Joshua valour



Both John and Josh are very good at what they do, and their materials are sane indeed


----------



## Erikdebrabander (Aug 5, 2021)

movinIron said:


> Took it from: https://www.qobuz.com/de-de/album/post-human-survival-horror-bring-me-the-horizon/y81od2l7ruwdc … sadly just 44,1/16.
> No inconvenience caused.
> But… I have to explain ‘having fun with‘ - I didn‘t enjoy the song, never really found a way into metal.
> Being more of a classic rock or blues guy. That‘s just personal taste. I enjoyed the experience changing the DACs/Amps and trying to find out the best combination with the SR325e … for that sound. To me ‘Kingslayer‘ is thrashmetal. A (slightly) younger colleague explained: ‘It‘s metalcore!‘
> ...



Being an early Bon Jovi listener I found it too sweet eventually and got interested in the Nirvana "Smells like teen Spirit" album. Later on Yngwie malmsteen ("Dreaming" could be a nice one for you as well) got me more analythic with his guitar. Rockband Helloween use 4 guitars ("lay all your love on me"  ABBA cover shows them simultanius playing where it gets analythical). Eddy Vedder of Pearl Jam showed high fluctuations in intens  feelings is my magnet but I seem to be very comfortable with performer/songwriter Marilyn Manson which demands to read between his lines to understand his lyrics and emotional input and his personal feelings. To me he is a great performer shifting in intensity within a sentence from sad/sorrow/hurt/pain/rage which is classified as industrial rock similar like Bring Me The Horizon. "Kingslayer" is their fastest song I like as reference for my hardware choice but "True Friends" vdo is the dark puzzle which caught my attention. Yeah their live footage is impressive to say at least!

The female alternative is rockband In This Moment which I'm into lately Maria's voice like a kitty converting to a monster and back is the intensity I'm keen on:

They have their place in the music industry but their performance is not layed back and very raw and distorted.
Because of this I found my old stereo set made a lot of white noise with the Nirvana album where my LZ-A7 iem does not which makes me enjoy my cd's again!
I do realise distortion may require a Planar to show the distortion as designed and avoid a wall of noise and I'm happy to see you follow this line as well.

I do have to build my audio hobby from scratch up again. The old stereo is dead and currently use my Samsung A42(big battery and 1TB SD card option)/LZ-A7/spotify to get my first dips and I am open to step up. The Ikea Box is good enough for in my appartment at this moment no hurry on speakers. The Sundara needs more power to be driven well and I need to get my mind open how to deal with this getting to HiRes.
I eyeballed to the Hifiman slimline supermini which is advised to drive this headphone by Hifiman and have to sort how to get music on this and and upgrade to HiRes.

I guess this is the safer dip for a starter into HiRes before chosing a DAC/Amp (if needed at all).

I'm getting my homework done with your input this evening thank you for your effort!
Yeah I recon putting as many details as in "Kingslayer" would brick anyway. How much details can be put in a track?

Joshua Valour stated the Sundara brings the voice in your head and a narrower soundstage. I think this is the best place for my genre for goosebumps.


----------



## Erikdebrabander

iFi audio said:


> Both John and Josh are very good at what they do, and their materials are sane indeed


Too bad the A42 and HipDac maxed out on the Sundara...


----------



## iFi audio

Erikdebrabander said:


> Too bad the A42 and HipDac maxed out on the Sundara...


Can you please elaborate in what way?


----------



## Erikdebrabander

The Hipdac was set at 100% gain and the Samsung A42 at about 85% for an engaging volume.
On the other hand, 100% volume on the A42 gives good resolution on the Hipdac just depends how one looks at this. 
After experiencing the Cobalt seize and the Ikko ITM03 spiking I'd be more keen to have some headroom rather than the high load on the hardware I experienced yesterday. 

I'm open for any suggestions. The xCan might be a great alternative with it's bluetooth, Having a 1TB SD slot in my A42 might be a great combo as well, but the BTR5 might be nice for a starter as well, tough I realise I should not cheap out here and the xCan a convenient route to HiRes.


----------



## iFi audio

Erikdebrabander said:


> The Hipdac was set at 100% gain and the Samsung A42 at about 85% for an engaging volume.
> On the other hand, 100% volume on the A42 gives good resolution on the Hipdac just depends how one looks at this.
> After experiencing the Cobalt seize and the Ikko ITM03 spiking I'd be more keen to have some headroom rather than the high load on the hardware I experienced yesterday.



Ideally you'd want to max out digital volume on your smartphone, just so only an amp can control it. That's the best way of doing this. Also, hip-dac's 4.4mm headphone out also would be the most suitable to use


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

I don't care what their campaign says -- the Sundara is not an "efficient" headphone.  Yes, the impedance is low.  But so is the sensitivity.  My LCD2-Closed @70ohm will take fully clockwise volume from the Asgard2 and not audibly clip until I crank the sub/bass on the Loki.  The Sundara with it's lower impedance (drawing more power than the LCD-2 Closed) clips the same amp with no EQ and isn't as loud right before max volume.  With added bass, it clips even sooner.

No surprise that it struggles with a portable device, no matter the quality.  They just like juice for dynamic bass!


----------



## PhenixS1970

If you are into jazz give Hiromi, album ‘Alive’ a try on your Grados.… 😉


----------



## Erikdebrabander (Aug 5, 2021)

Have you seen the price difference? The LCD2 should be better in every aspect but your setup should not be entry level. BUT...thx for pointing this out and this might be a future upgrade. For the sound signature I was pleased on the Sun but did not study it's over all performance. Same thing for the Grado's: poor graphs and build but a pleasing sound signature for many!

In all fairness, "The headphone show" review on the Hipdac was tested with a Sundara as well but in my defense, this evening I noticed the power boost button which I did not notice when I listened to the Sundara the day before...(the only thing I really cared for was the sound signature) and at 85% load hardware should be at their efficiency no matter what device thus the Hipdac has some gain headroom, If the power boost button was inactive...

I definately need to go back to this store and hear out this Hipdac again and have a few other Grado's on the bench. Right now I feel to short sighted to make a choice.

@ Ifi audio,
thx for the comments. I was a bit confused on the analoge output for gain load but I realised USB-C is all digital thus no load increase only a signal.
I like the form factor of the Hipdac but have to feel the convenience having this in a pocket. I might prefer this for now and do some study on a future upgrade.


----------



## iFi audio

Erikdebrabander said:


> I like the form factor of the Hipdac but have to feel the convenience having this in a pocket. I might prefer this for now and do some study on a future upgrade.


All good   



Erikdebrabander said:


> I noticed the power boost button



It should make a noticeable difference, yup


----------



## Pirastro

So, I just ordered a Questyle m12 amp/dac dongle to primarily use with my Hemps.  Usually don't recommend buying without hearing, but there really aren't places to tryout dongle dacs lol.  Also, read a German hifi review in which the reviewer said that the pairing of this little dongle dac and the Hemp was really good.  I love saying dongle dac.


----------



## movinIron (Aug 5, 2021)

Gippy said:


> Not trying to judge your music taste, but Grado uses these three specific pieces to tune their headphones:
> 
> Duke Ellington - Malletoba Spank
> Ella Fitzgerald - A Night in Tunisia
> Eric Clapton - Signe (Unplugged) incl. introductory applause


So we know that for tasting their products Grado uses:
Tube system:
Audio Research KS25 customized by Audio Research
Audio Research PH3E customized by Audio Research
Audio Research 100.2 customized by Audio Research
Solid state system:
Rotel RCD-965BX
(DAC Philips SAA 7323, Digitalfilter SAA 7220, Philips transport. BX edition sports coacial SPDIF out)
Forte F50A
(DAC Philips bitstream of '92 (surface usually scratched!))
Technics SL-1200 mk5 named ‘the workhorse‘ by John Grado
Threshold Fet Nine
Joseph Grado HPA-1(/2?)
Grado RA-1 modified to 2x XLR3
…No idea what turntable is up on the left... anybody an idea?
And some 10-20 second snippets of the above Songs.
Over the times many companies offered their products, but John Grado stated he would lose his focus point. So they go on with a now 29 year old system and hear … it works!

Funny thing. I have known (about) Joshua Valour, but never heard of John Darko. Completely my failure of course. The coffee factor earns him another ‘like‘ I have to place the next days.


Erikdebrabander said:


> …Rockband Helloween use 4 guitars ("lay all your love on me"  ABBA cover shows them simultanius playing where it gets analythical).


I once were out for lunch with Markus Grosskopf. Met them in the studio where they recorded ’Keeper II‘. Nettled the poor guy with listing hip hop titles, just for the fun of it. 🙃 I barely survived 😉: We both liked Kiss and Deep Purple.


Erikdebrabander said:


> I do have to build my audio hobby from scratch up again.


…best way to do it.


Erikdebrabander said:


> … The Sundara needs more power to be driven well…


Yeah. But mine works with even an Astell XB10?! Set the Android to max. output when connected to a DAC. (Do not -never- with the Geek Outs!) Volume is an information on the digital path, you ‘re not waisting charge. (To other wisenheimers like me, of course ones are using more current than zeros and the info is often send, but it‘s far from powering a phone.) Mobile phones and the Dragonflies, Apogee Groove, *dongle DAC*s aren‘t sufficient. Sadly I don‘t have a Hip DAC here.


Erikdebrabander said:


> Yeah I recon putting as many details as in How much details can be put in a track?


On CD? 20kHz per ear. The human ear can differentiate sounds the same volume at 200Hz. So add up! 14 per ear in one second. 840 the minute, 3360 a 4 minute song, both ears 6720. In Theory.
What are 120 bpm in a rave…yet?
In theory because this wouldn‘t be music, the sounds aren‘t finished the same second and if you tap a key on the piano, let‘s say an A4 (the concert pitch) it‘s not only the 440Hz you hear.


Erikdebrabander said:


> Joshua Valour stated the Sundara brings the voice in your head and a narrower soundstage. I think this is the best place for my genre for goosebumps.


So our Grado Fan Club loses you? 😕


----------



## Carrow

Got a pair of Hemps arriving tomorrow hopefully, thank you @RedSnapper69! Have always wanted to try a pair of Grados but needed a touch more bass for a well-rounded sorta sound sig, these seemingly fit the bill.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

PhenixS1970 said:


> If you are into jazz give Hiromi, album ‘Alive’ a try on your Grados.… 😉


Anything with the "Hiromi Trio Project" is amazing.  Especially the "Suite Escapism" songs!  One of my favorite artists.


----------



## movinIron

iFi audio said:


> …
> It should make a noticeable difference, yup


Speaking about noticeable difference, I don‘t hope that anybody can help convincing iFi to replace the 1793, but please, please … *please* can you provide a CCK alternative? I‘ll buy 3 pieces the day you provide these. Promised!
Running around with the RS2e (cable shortened) on my ears, the Micro iDSD in front pocket (loose jeans, not interested in the fashion aspect) and having this … (think of some profane oaths) … white … filament(!?) breaking every few weeks slack jointed to the phone.


----------



## max232

PhenixS1970 said:


> If you are into jazz give Hiromi, album ‘Alive’ a try on your Grados.… 😉


Excellent record. Here's one for you: Alan Holdsworth "Blues for Tony"


----------



## reivaj

Gippy said:


> Not trying to judge your music taste, but Grado uses these three specific pieces to tune their headphones:
> 
> 
> Duke Ellington - Malletoba Spank
> ...


Not my genres of music but I could really jam to that Malletoba Spank track. The energy is so good and there is so much going on too. I can totally see why they choose these songs. Though now I can totally see the aim of their music knowing that they use these specific pieces to tune their headphones. This stuff sounds so great on the Hemp.


----------



## rasmushorn

Erikdebrabander said:


> Have you seen the price difference? The LCD2 should be better in every aspect but your setup should not be entry level. BUT...thx for pointing this out and this might be a future upgrade. For the sound signature I was pleased on the Sun but did not study it's over all performance. Same thing for the Grado's: poor graphs and build but a pleasing sound signature for many!
> 
> 
> I definately need to go back to this store and hear out this Hipdac again and have a few other Grado's on the bench. Right now I feel to short sighted to make a choice.


Before you spend the money on the hipdac see if you can try the Earmen TR-Amp. For just a little bit more money (about 50 euro more), you get a MUCH better sound and better synergy with Grado's if that's what you are looking for. After I got the TR-Amp my hipdac was never used and I sold it shortly after. The hipdac has a nice design but it doesn't really give your headphones that extra kick that makes the music open up around you.


----------



## Erikdebrabander

So my Lucky day!
I was thinking to get to the shop again this day and read this forum before making plans. This shop is a head-fi heaven:
https://www.wifimedia.eu/nl/hoofdtelefoons/hoofdtelefoonversterkers/
They just have all the reviewed gear and I'd love to try this Tramp. The only concern is how to use this boxy device outdoors?
Does it fit in your pants pocket along with your cellphone or how do you deal with this?
A workable remedy for my perspective would be the xCan or btr5 bluetooth device or go for an indoor system.
Not sure if the other Grado's have a colder signature but worth a try!


----------



## Erikdebrabander

movinIron said:


> So we know that for tasting their products Grado uses:
> Tube system:
> Audio Research KS25 customized by Audio Research
> Audio Research PH3E customized by Audio Research
> ...


Subscribe to Darko, he is not a super frequent poster but his team makes a real effort to put you in a relax mode in a way no other does.

Ah are you German based like Darko! I have all Helloween's albums op to the Metal Jukebox and got disconnected to the more industrial rock. It's a great band but the lack of emotions in their lyrics (love songs or break up) they avoid. High shifting emotions seem to keep me interested but only few singers can deliver. Great to read you met Markus!!

Make me a suggestion for a Grado matching my interest and I'm pleased to make a fair balance. The biggest con is the Sundara has a not engaging design and is quite bulky but the grado does. The Hemp is the opposite in sound signature which is a real bummer to me... The are complete opposites in sound and build...
Our local store in the Netherlands has just too much to chose from... I really have to go in depth with the headphone specialist over there.

Yeah I figured a Dongle DAC isn't my thing. In racing drones the electronics are scaled down up to a 60% fail rate and I do not like to have this warranty issues again seeing 2 failed already on a demo...


----------



## Pirastro

Erikdebrabander said:


> Subscribe to Darko, he is not a super frequent poster but his team makes a real effort to put you in a relax mode in a way no other does.
> 
> Ah are you German based like Darko! I have all Helloween's albums op to the Metal Jukebox and got disconnected to the more industrial rock. It's a great band but the lack of emotions in their lyrics (love songs or break up) they avoid. High shifting emotions seem to keep me interested but only few singers can deliver. Great to read you met Markus!!
> 
> ...


I love Darko for hi-fi reviews, but he seems to have pretty limited head-fi experience.  I bought the Hemp totally on a whim a few months ago and love them, albeit in just a few genres.  I call them my "fun can", as they absolutely excel in Rock and Metal.  If I want to chill with Classical and Jazz, I reach for my T1s.  Getting a dongle dac for my Hemps so that I can enjoy hi-rez Qobuz on the go.


----------



## Joao Paulo Martins (Aug 6, 2021)

Hello, can anyone compare GS3000e with PS2000e and Empyrean?

I'm willing to buy one of theses.

I have Focal Utopia and Senn HD820 now
Had LCD-4, Verite, HE-6, HE-1000
Thank you!


----------



## Pirastro

Joao Paulo Martins said:


> Hello, can anyone compare GS3000e with PS2000e and Empyrean?
> 
> I'm willing to buy one of theses.
> 
> ...


If you're so willing to buy a flagship headphone, you should try it yourself.  Everyone has different ears and it's not wise to follow someone's opinion unless you know that they hear things just like you do.


----------



## Joao Paulo Martins

Pirastro said:


> If you're so willing to buy a flagship headphone, you should try it yourself.  Everyone has different ears and it's not wise to follow someone's opinion unless you know that they hear things just like you do.


The major issue is that I live in Brazil. So it's not easy to get them for try.


----------



## Stevko

How good is the new sr60x?


----------



## dynavit

Joao Paulo Martins said:


> Hello, can anyone compare GS3000e with PS2000e and Empyrean?
> 
> I'm willing to buy one of theses.
> 
> ...


Maybe this helps you https://musicalhead.de/2019/09/26/test-grado-gs3000e/
It`s in German, but you find also a test about the PS2000 and the Empyrian.


----------



## breakfree40

dynavit said:


> Maybe this helps you https://musicalhead.de/2019/09/26/test-grado-gs3000e/
> It`s in German, but you find also a test about the PS2000 and the Empyrian.


Thanks for the link. It was worth the read, if only for this translated line:

“…as long as you don't want to indulge in excessive bass orgies”


----------



## Joao Paulo Martins

dynavit said:


> Maybe this helps you https://musicalhead.de/2019/09/26/test-grado-gs3000e/
> It`s in German, but you find also a test about the PS2000 and the Empyrian.


Thank you!


----------



## DTgill

I got a pair of Bokie G pads from Amazon for my project PS500, I put them on my SR325X and I really like how they sound, looks like I have to get another pair for my PS500


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

DTgill said:


> I got a pair of Bokie G pads from Amazon for my project PS500, I put them on my SR325X and I really like how they sound, looks like I have to get another pair for my PS500


Are those the same size / dimensions as the standard Grado version ? Geekria's version of G pads are shallower, bringing the earcups closer to you.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

breakfree40 said:


> Thanks for the link. It was worth the read, if only for this translated line:
> 
> “…as long as you don't want to indulge in excessive bass orgies”


*Bawmp chicka bawmp bawmp*

A scantily clad young woman is alone in her apartment. She is fastidiously swapping out the tubes on a vintage Mcintosh.

There's a knock at the door.

"Hello, ma'am, I'm the Grado repairman. I'm here to fix the sub-bass response on your GS3000e."

"Oh I'm so glad you're here. I have some girlfriends coming over in a bit. We like to listen to EDM and give each other massages."

"No problem, ma'am. Let's just check out those EQ settings and we'll have you up and dancing in no time."

"Oh thank you! But I'm afraid I dont have any money to pay you . . . "

*Bawmp chicka bawmp bawmp*


----------



## movinIron (Aug 7, 2021)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> *Bawmp chicka bawmp bawmp*
> 
> A scantily clad young w…
> 
> *Bawmp chicka bawmp bawmp*


OK,… anybody else interested in Sr. Dineros list of favorite movies?
Joaquin, have you ever thought about a career in screenwriting?
Creativity seems not to be a problem, I presume…


----------



## DTgill

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Are those the same size / dimensions as the standard Grado version ? Geekria's version of G pads are shallower, bringing the earcups closer to you.


I don't know, all I can say is that they sound good.
Bokie G pads


----------



## movinIron (Aug 7, 2021)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Geekria's version of G pads are shallower, bringing the earcups closer to you.


Do you have a model-/ type code?
My Geekria Gs are thicker, provide a kind of sound channel.
Move your ear 6-7mm away from the diffuser.
I am searching for that in an L-cushion.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

movinIron said:


> OK,… anybody else interested in Sr. Dineros list of favorite movies?
> Joaquin, have you ever thought about a career in screenwriting?
> Creativity seems not to be a problem, I presume…


😁

Actually I do have a half finished novel that I've been working on for at least ten years. Its more of an ironic rom-com than an ironic porno.


----------



## movinIron

Romantic… uhm… ok.
No one killed? No mystery to solve? … Grados mentioned?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

movinIron said:


> Romantic… uhm… ok.
> No one killed? No mystery to solve? … Grados mentioned?


It is heavily sprinkled with musical references so some Grados could easily  fit right in. But I wasnt into the audio scene at all when I started writing it.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

movinIron said:


> Do you have a model-/ type code?
> My Geekria Gs are thicker, provide a kind of sound channel.
> Move your ear 6-7mm away from the diffuser.
> I am searching for that in an L-cushion.


I cant find these from Geekria on Amazon anymore? I wonder if those Bokie G pads are basically the same thing. 

The one on the left is the Geekria version. It's bowl is noticeably shallower (less concave)  than the Grado version.


----------



## BobG55

movinIron said:


> OK,… anybody else interested in Sr. Dineros list of favorite movies?
> Joaquin, have you ever thought about a career in screenwriting?
> Creativity seems not to be a problem, I presume…


Yeah but, I still don’t get it, how is she going to pay him ?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

BobG55 said:


> Yeah but, I still don’t get it, how is she going to pay him ?


The pizza delivery guy is also on his way. I'm sure the three of them can work something out.


----------



## TooFrank

Riversalt said:


> Friends.
> I'm trying to buy a pair of rodblocks.
> My Rs1e broke, but I'm not finding a replacement, does anyone know where to buy?


Or if you wish to upgrade try https://www.shipibo.audio/. Real nice stuff😜


----------



## iamcustomer

hi, what is the main difference from ps500e to ps1000e? Is worth to upgrade? Thanks!


----------



## Erikdebrabander

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I cant find these from Geekria on Amazon anymore? I wonder if those Bokie G pads are basically the same thing.
> 
> The one on the left is the Geekria version. It's bowl is noticeably shallower (less concave)  than the Grado version.


Love the Zeos style pic here!


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Erikdebrabander said:


> Love the Zeos style pic here!


I taught him that


----------



## Erikdebrabander (Aug 7, 2021)

@movinIron,

1st the bad news... Grados fell out of my genre on the 2nd visit to the store and was again not advised by the dealer (the headphone specialist, not the same one as a few days ago) and I did not push to prove him right. However I received an outlet(box opened!) Sundara to test along with a Shure SRH1840, an unknown brand (cannot recall this one) and an Avatone Planar Red. the Unknown was warm and recessed voice and the Red had recessed voice (or soundstage what you like to call this). The Shure was very similar like the Sundara but a slightly recessed voice.  Sundara seems the better for me out of 7 headphones.

Dac/Amp choice was a tough road but my Samsung A42 has a 3.5mm plug cap and a Nillkin wireless charge pad. I have to close these ports because of mechanic work (grinding/welding/assembling food industry production lines) and don't want magnetic debris in it which broke a lichtning port several times.
A42 was purshased because of the 1TB sd card slot and 5000mAh battery.
To be future proof (ports of a mobile will dissappear eventually and cd quality will come on spotify I have now) it seems obvious to chose for the BTR5, xCan or xDSD.
I was amazed by the quality of the BTR5 while testing the head's but opted for the xDSD. It failed completely on the xbass and 3D+ functions (Sundara did not respond to them) but I was able to hear the strings of a cello on the start of Conchita Wurst Eurovision Song Contest song "Rise like a Phoenix" Wiener Symphoniker. I realised good cd quality should be more than ample for enter my HiFi and tried the Xcan.
The Xcan does add the bass and presence and 3D+ the Sundara lack in reviews and the "Kingslayer" matures great! It is great to have an option to reduce the bass if needed and add some mids and highs to change the stage size without sacrificing the details.
Oh yes, The xCan did bring the Sundara bass on it's knees with  In This Moment openings track "the Infection". With Xbass I had to reduce gain well below the red zone. Just under the red zone of gain the bass distorted pretty bad LOL!!

I paired the Sundara+xCan with a cheap dvd player I use on my Ikea box for casual listening and the In this Moment "black widow" album showed the same "infection" to be very beefy and cinematic brutal and warm!
So I definately will not build a spreaker system but will add a cd transporter and bluetooth Tx on my wishlist. If I connect this to my tv I can enjoy my movies and audio which should be close to an endgame for the time being.

Yeah, too bad the Grado way turned out not to be as desired and many recommendations regarding DAC/Amps do not implement well on my wishlist. A table DAC/Amp would restrict me to a chair and an USB-C cable kills future proofing.
Best of all I got both the Sundara and xCan at an outlet discount and saved 100bucks on them thus I recon it is a great deal as well!

Too bad leaving this thread is ahead. I like this Grado community!

greets!
Erik


----------



## funkymartyn

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I cant find these from Geekria on Amazon anymore? I wonder if those Bokie G pads are basically the same thing.
> 
> The one on the left is the Geekria version. It's bowl is noticeably shallower (less concave)  than the Grado version.


Just checked on amazon uk. And these Bokie G pads are costing £10 more than geekria.  ?     And look the same.


----------



## movinIron

Joaquin Dinero said:


> The pizza delivery guy is also on his way. I'm sure the three of them can work something out.


Uh… no cake?


Joaquin Dinero said:


> I cant find these from Geekria on Amazon anymore?


Geekria Nr: EJZ-0047-04 , Amazon Europe: B0155XZLUU , (use all) Keywords: Geekria Grado PS1000
Geekria G


Joaquin Dinero said:


> I wonder if those Bokie G pads are basically the same thing.


Based on the pics… maybe.


Joaquin Dinero said:


> The one on the left is the Geekria version. It's bowl is noticeably shallower (less concave)  than the Grado version.


Thougth about sketching something to explain mechanically… But it‘s better to try by oneself.
Personally I prefer the L-Cushions looks, but with them and the original G-Cushions both my anti-helixes touch the diffuser, which bugs me after a while. The Geekria Gs move your ear farther away from the diffusers fabric. It changes the sound slightly, but mostly to a bigger stage and many people  can‘t even hear it. Of course there are some so sensitive (meant as a talent, not a tic), that they don‘t like it. Others love it. And: These Geekrias are cooler than the originals. Cooler as in temperature.
I am searching for this in an L-Cushion, but even the Geekria Ls aren‘t like this. (Haven‘t tried types 5 and 6 yet)


----------



## movinIron

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I taught him that


Stylish!


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

movinIron said:


> Uh… no cake?
> 
> Geekria Nr: EJZ-0047-04 , Amazon Europe: B0155XZLUU , (use all) Keywords: Geekria Grado PS1000
> Geekria G
> ...


The Geekria pads that I have are the same diameter (x,y axes) as Grado, but shallower (z axis). Neither of them rub up on any part my ears at all. Not sure if I can be any help beyond that.


----------



## movinIron (Aug 8, 2021)

Having a great day. Lounging around in the park. Listening to Deranger.
The only way better than with a Grado - live. Street Music/Food Festival.
Ok, every now and than a leery glance up to the clouds.

(uhm, I see… Deranger - Grunge Band from Berlin, Germany. Not the Rap stuff.)


----------



## bdjul

Hello everyone! Ordered gs3000e and very curious how do grado headphones pair with tube amplifiers?


----------



## Gippy

Depends on the topology of the tube amp. OTL tube amps typically have a high output impedance: for example, the Bottlehead Crack has an output impedance of 120 ohms. With Grados, the higher output impedance affects the midbass. It becomes more prominent at the cost of some perceived accuracy and distortion. But don't let the naysayers tell you it's "worse" because if you prefer this sound, then good for you!


----------



## G0rt

bdjul said:


> Hello everyone! Ordered gs3000e and very curious how do grado headphones pair with tube amplifiers?


I find all my Grados play very well with a Schiit Valhalla2. I was pleasantly surprised.

Valhalla has a lo-gain output impedance of 3.5 ohms, which is low enough not to be an issue.

Listening this morning to my GH-1 from Bifrost 4490 and Valhalla2 with Raytheon 1-hole 7728's, and the synergy is just outstanding.


----------



## elira

bdjul said:


> Hello everyone! Ordered gs3000e and very curious how do grado headphones pair with tube amplifiers?


The GS2000e and PS2000e sound very nice with the WooAudio WA6-SE I have.


----------



## JoeDoe

bdjul said:


> Hello everyone! Ordered gs3000e and very curious how do grado headphones pair with tube amplifiers?


General consensus is that most grados play really well with tubes as they tend to fill out and oh-so-slightly smooth the Grado house sound.

some of us who’ve been around for a minute do prefer solid state with a few of them like the original PS1000 or GH2. In general though, can’t go wrong with a good paraded or OTC amp like a Mapletree Ear, Woo WA6/SE, ampsandsound, or really any of the Schiit stuff.


----------



## DTgill

Well see what UPS man brought me today. they're around 10 years old, but oh' my they sound good, I'd have to say as much as I like my SR325X these are a step up.
I don't like the cable it's a 1/4" thick, I may have to take a chance on moding these cans.


----------



## Pirastro

So just tested out my Questyle M12 DAC/Amp dongle with my Hemps and I have to say that it's the perfect little combo.  So, I've been driving them with my Marantz HD-DAC1 and it's just been a little overkill to be honest.  Even at "low gain" I can barely move the volume nob above 9 o'clock before it's unbearably loud.  And using them straight out of my MacBook pro is ok, but just not clean enough.  So, in walks in the M12 and adds just the perfect amount of power/punch.  Highs are super clean without being grating, midrange is flesh out, and bass is nice and punchy.  Plus it plays EVERYTHING, from MQA to DSD.  Not trying to sell it, just wanted to give you my impressions.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

ACOC0NUT said:


> They've actually gotten worse. He has since taped memory foam to the pads.
> 
> You can see the monstrosity in this video.



Omg... Seeing Zeos' hemps like that made me feel sad


----------



## Carrow

Carrow said:


> Got a pair of Hemps arriving tomorrow hopefully, thank you @RedSnapper69! Have always wanted to try a pair of Grados but needed a touch more bass for a well-rounded sorta sound sig, these seemingly fit the bill.



hahaha oui'd





Impressions tomorrow!


----------



## Marian1st

I want to sell my Grado SR325is, and replace them with GradoSR325X, which I never listened to. Is that a good move?


----------



## elira

Marian1st said:


> I want to sell my Grado SR325is, and replace them with GradoSR325X, which I never listened to. Is that a good move?


I would suggest to first buy and then sell, that way you can compare.


----------



## movinIron

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Omg... Seeing Zeos' hemps like that made me feel sad


Don‘t want to comment on his personal taste, but watched both linked videos. Please - never drill/twist the cable ends together. Especially not with bare hands. The risk in soldering:
Heat has (always) an effect on molecular structure.
The ‘tricks‘ in soldering:
- Use flat tips, not round ones
- Clean the tip after every contact
- Do not overheat, use temperature controlled soldering irons and use the lowest effective temperature  for your materials.
- Make the contact duration short as possible 
- Move the tip slowly/slightly (forward) with minimum agitation on the contacts. No back an forth!
  The movement/rub helps transport the temperature.
- Training before work.
- Don‘t hurry, remind all snipers first lesson: Slowly is precise. Precise is fast.
- Don‘t breath the soldering smoke.

And finally the 2 so called ‘for idiots tips‘:
- Never blow on soldered contacts. Let them smoothly cool down.
- Do not feel ashamed to use books, tape, pegs or whatever construction as 3rd and 4th hand.
 (I use a wooden plate with different (cheap) fe-/male connectors screwed/glued to it)

Some guys here know all this and have years of experience, but there of course are others never trained or not even instructed in it.
Ignore me old smartass, but maybe feel inspired to further mods.
As most of us I am curious to see yours presented here. Or in the post your Grado mods thread…
Which connector do you prefer?


----------



## movinIron

bdjul said:


> Hello everyone! Ordered gs3000e and very curious how do grado headphones pair with tube amplifiers?


Anybody tried the Astell SP2000T with Grados?


----------



## sling5s (Aug 10, 2021)

Marian1st said:


> I want to sell my Grado SR325is, and replace them with GradoSR325X, which I never listened to. Is that a good move?


I would keep the sr325i and get sr325x 
They will both complement each other. If you were to listen to a guitar riff, with the 325i it would sound thinner but with more edge and bite because it would have more treble while with 325x more thicker because it would have more mid/upper bass.
It would give you two unique but enjoyable presentations of your music.
Example, I love the Rs2e for vocals (more mid bass than rs1i) but for guitar solos ( like comfortably numb) there is nothing like the rs1i (with its treble) when it comes to making the guitar solos soar and scream!

edit: I guess I missed the part that you never listen to the 325i.


----------



## PhenixS1970

Not a bad way to start my holidays with some home listening….

- Lotoo Paw 6000
- Schiit Vali 2
- Hemp


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

I'm a Grado newbie... I went straight for the Hemps which, from reading a lot of this thread, suggests it's a divergence from traditional Grado. All I can say is I adore the Hemps (with Geekria G pads) and I'm even warming to the charm of the ridiculous cable (got it non-braided). To hear that they are warmer than the traditional grado makes me almost afraid to hear how much brighter the OGs could be.

Now I'm intrigued by the X series. I've read some opinions here about hemps Vs 325x. I'd be interested to read more if anyone has a view not already shared. In short I'm wondering whether a swap is in order (although I think it's unlikely as I live the uniqueness of the Hemp's construction) and the sound is lovely.

I'm also now looking at either the Sr60x or sr80x. Has anyone here been able to compare the two and can share any insights? And how do they compare for sound Vs previous series. I'm guessing the X is warmer too with the new drivers?

Lastly, I'm in London UK. If anyone knows of anywhere to audition grados here please send deeeeeets!


----------



## Mightygrey

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> I'm a Grado newbie... I went straight for the Hemps which, from reading a lot of this thread, suggests it's a divergence from traditional Grado. All I can say is I adore the Hemps (with Geekria G pads) and I'm even warming to the charm of the ridiculous cable (got it non-braided). To hear that they are warmer than the traditional grado makes me almost afraid to hear how much brighter the OGs could be.
> 
> Now I'm intrigued by the X series. I've read some opinions here about hemps Vs 325x. I'd be interested to read more if anyone has a view not already shared. In short I'm wondering whether a swap is in order (although I think it's unlikely as I live the uniqueness of the Hemp's construction) and the sound is lovely.
> 
> ...


The X Grados are more alike than different to the Hemps. It's not really worth buying more IMHO, unless you like the idea of collecting lots of different headphones that look slightly different.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

Mightygrey said:


> The X Grados are more alike than different to the Hemps. It's not really worth buying more IMHO, unless you like the idea of collecting lots of different headphones that look slightly different.


Thanks - and no, there needs to be a sound / experience difference. I imagine the sr60x to be wide and smooth sounding but somehow different to the Hemps... my imagination gets carried away. Thanks for the reality check


----------



## Stevko

60x,80x and 125x! Any difference?


----------



## funkymartyn

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> I'm a Grado newbie... I went straight for the Hemps which, from reading a lot of this thread, suggests it's a divergence from traditional Grado. All I can say is I adore the Hemps (with Geekria G pads) and I'm even warming to the charm of the ridiculous cable (got it non-braided). To hear that they are warmer than the traditional grado makes me almost afraid to hear how much brighter the OGs could be.
> 
> Now I'm intrigued by the X series. I've read some opinions here about hemps Vs 325x. I'd be interested to read more if anyone has a view not already shared. In short I'm wondering whether a swap is in order (although I think it's unlikely as I live the uniqueness of the Hemp's construction) and the sound is lovely.
> 
> ...


Hi  I'm sure I spotted a  Sr80x  today on ebay .uk  for about  £100.    Get them and keep the Hemps.


----------



## LazyGrace

I really love these old headphones. I think they are at least 10 years old and I've had them for about 4 years. They are a bit beaten up but still sound great. Tomorrow a package with Sennheiser HD660s will arrive. But I doubt they can dethrone the old king, but we'll see.


----------



## jja

LazyGrace said:


> I really love these old headphones. I think they are at least 10 years old and I've had them for about 4 years. They are a bit beaten up but still sound great. Tomorrow a package with Sennheiser HD660s will arrive. But I doubt they can dethrone the old king, but we'll see.


Very nice.  Is that a Modi in that Schiit stack?  If so, what generation is it?


----------



## LazyGrace

jja said:


> Very nice.  Is that a Modi in that Schiit stack?  If so, what generation is it?


Yes, it's a Modi Multibit v1. Thinking about upgrading the the firmware chip from Schiit to v2.


----------



## Shane D

LazyGrace said:


> I really love these old headphones. I think they are at least 10 years old and I've had them for about 4 years. They are a bit beaten up but still sound great. Tomorrow a package with Sennheiser HD660s will arrive. But I doubt they can dethrone the old king, but we'll see.


The 660's are VERY different from Grado's. I like them now and again when I need to do a "re-set". They're not a favourite, but they certainly have their space.


----------



## movinIron (Aug 10, 2021)

Mightygrey said:


> The X Grados are more alike than different to the Hemps. It's not really worth buying more IMHO, unless you like the idea of collecting lots of different headphones that look slightly different.


You sure?
Trust in your experience, but I remember buying the 325e. Had a 225e for minutes, 4 or 5 songs, liked it and than switched to the 325. Hit me like a hammer.
The signature was pretty familiar, but soundstage, resolution, mostly upper mids and highs were hearable different from first note.
Upper bass/lowest mids were a little less, let‘s say pronounced. By a touch.
The 2e then, years later, kept most of the higher resolution, but moved the sounding back to the middle, maybe a touch more to lower mids. It‘s not appearing louder, no emphasis, just separates the instruments and voices better in that frequency range. The highs are slightly more silky, really a touch less loud. The difference between RS325e and RS2e appears lesser than it appeared between SR225e and SR325e …to me. In short:
SR225e - more punchy than:
SR325e - higher resolution and by that wider soundstage
RS2e - added a touch of warmth. (It‘s the most balanced Grado I heard so far.)
Too bad my dealer still has a storeroom full of ‘e‘s, ok… a cupboard.
(And no more limiteds in there…)
Can‘t hardly wait pesting my dealer with extensive hearing sessions on the ‘x‘es.


----------



## speCD

movinIron said:


> You sure?
> Trust in your experience, but I remember buying the 325e. Had a 225e for minutes, 4 or 5 songs, liked it and than switched to the 325. Hit me like a hammer.
> The signature was pretty familiar, but soundstage, resolution, mostly upper mids and highs were hearable different from first note.
> Upper bass/lowest mids were a little less, let‘s say pronounced. By a touch.
> ...


325x is drastically different than these. It's a bassy warm (or even dark) headphone now.


----------



## Pirastro

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> I'm a Grado newbie... I went straight for the Hemps which, from reading a lot of this thread, suggests it's a divergence from traditional Grado. All I can say is I adore the Hemps (with Geekria G pads) and I'm even warming to the charm of the ridiculous cable (got it non-braided). To hear that they are warmer than the traditional grado makes me almost afraid to hear how much brighter the OGs could be.
> 
> Now I'm intrigued by the X series. I've read some opinions here about hemps Vs 325x. I'd be interested to read more if anyone has a view not already shared. In short I'm wondering whether a swap is in order (although I think it's unlikely as I live the uniqueness of the Hemp's construction) and the sound is lovely.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the Hemps!  I too have been somewhat befuddled by the idea that they are a "warm" Grado or the "non Grado sounding Grado".  They sound like Grados with more bass and slightly rolled off upper treble.  While they sound pretty balanced (more so than many a Grado), I would say that they're definitely on the bright side of neutral, even more so than my Beyerdynamic T1s, which compared to something like my HD600s, are quite tilted up in the higher frequencies.  This being said, I LOVE my Hemps.  They just make music in the funnest way.  I always enjoy them no matter what I'm listening to.  So, great first Grado purchase!


----------



## Syver (Aug 11, 2021)

So the prestige series headphones have advanced to the letter "x", how long does it usually take for the other series to follow suite ?


----------



## LazyGrace

Shane D said:


> The 660's are VERY different from Grado's. I like them now and again when I need to do a "re-set". They're not a favourite, but they certainly have their space.


Yes, I'm aware of that. I sometimes want a more neutral sound signature because even though I love the Grados, they can be bit fatiguing at times.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

funkymartyn said:


> Hi  I'm sure I spotted a  Sr80x  today on ebay .uk  for about  £100.    Get them and keep the Hemps.


Must have been a hot cake.... Gone before I could get there.

Given the debate about the X's and Hemp's being similar I wonder if i'd be better suited with a 60e than a 60x... 60's generally seem sound wider and more sparkly/echoey (which for me means fun), than 80s and above based on what I've read and from a few YouTube sound demos. Plus I prefer the look of the e headband... and I'm not ready to spend more than the cost of 60 range so soon after the getting Hemps

Still quite torn between the 60e and 60x though... ⬇️🐰🕳️

And @Pirastro .... I totally agree... Nothing in my collection is like my Hemps... They bring joy like no other... soundwise that is, and for pure uniqueness/vibes. Comfort, however, is a slight issue for me ... my right ear is not a huge fan of on-ears, but we make compromises for the Hemps... And have non-grados for the breaks.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> I'm a Grado newbie... I went straight for the Hemps which, from reading a lot of this thread, suggests it's a divergence from traditional Grado. All I can say is I adore the Hemps (with Geekria G pads) and I'm even warming to the charm of the ridiculous cable (got it non-braided). To hear that they are warmer than the traditional grado makes me almost afraid to hear how much brighter the OGs could be.
> 
> Now I'm intrigued by the X series. I've read some opinions here about hemps Vs 325x. I'd be interested to read more if anyone has a view not already shared. In short I'm wondering whether a swap is in order (although I think it's unlikely as I live the uniqueness of the Hemp's construction) and the sound is lovely.
> 
> ...


Congrats for the Hemp, a really nice sounding Grado even compared to more expensive models. Hemp is still grado, its character is much closer to other Grado line up rather than other headphone brands. 

SR60X could be a harmless experiment if you want to taste "traditional" Grado. X series may warmer than previous series, but SR60X sound much much closer to SR60e rather than with Hemp.



Stevko said:


> 60x,80x and 125x! Any difference?


sr60x and sr80x area almost identical, I can feel midrange and bass area is slight better with 80X though, but not much.

sr125x is a bit different than both headphones above, it's a little leaner and brighter.


----------



## Stevko

TheMiddleSky said:


> Congrats for the Hemp, a really nice sounding Grado even compared to more expensive models. Hemp is still grado, its character is much closer to other Grado line up rather than other headphone brands.
> 
> SR60X could be a harmless experiment if you want to taste "traditional" Grado. X series may warmer than previous series, but SR60X sound much much closer to SR60e rather than with Hemp.
> 
> ...


Not sure what to buy. Sold my 225e. Liked them very well. Never tried the 60s
So wonder how goood they are.
For the moment I am enjoying my gw100!


----------



## whitefoot

Hi there, new Grado owner here of a pair of SR125X's.
I could try them and the SR80X at a local store and I liked them both. They are clear, well balanced and a bit wide; I mean, even though the instruments sound close to each other and near you (it is like being in the same room as the band, which I like -maybe because I am a musician myself-), everything sounds in its place, and with enough "air" between them.

I heard that the Grados have poor or lack of low frequencies, but I disagree (and I am a bass player!). Well, didn't try previous versions, but at least these X Series have enough presence of lows, bass, etc. As I said, the sound is well compensated and clear. Rich and beautiful sound. I think that's what I like the most. And they say that the more you use them the better they sound, so that's great.

Finally went for the 125's instead of the 80's because they worked better and provided better performance with the variety of music (vinyls and CDs) that I played. A bit better lows, mids and highs, and more presence, balance and clarity of sound.
Cheers!


----------



## funkymartyn

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Must have been a hot cake.... Gone before I could get there.
> 
> Given the debate about the X's and Hemp's being similar I wonder if i'd be better suited with a 60e than a 60x... 60's generally seem sound wider and more sparkly/echoey (which for me means fun), than 80s and above based on what I've read and from a few YouTube sound demos. Plus I prefer the look of the e headband... and I'm not ready to spend more than the cost of 60 range so soon after the getting Hemps
> 
> ...


I have just checked on eBay.  The Sr80x  are still there for  £100  and £6 post.    Or another set at £129


----------



## Gippy

Syver said:


> So the prestige series headphones have advanced to the letter "x", how long does it usually take for the other series to follow suite ?



No one knows. The last two times, the entire product line was updated instead of a partial update, though they put the e-series drivers in the last production runs of the i-series headphones.

With the pandemic significantly slowing down sales of boutique headphones, it'll probably be a while before the RS/GS/PS line get updated. The PS2000e/GS3000e are still relatively new, under 4 years old for both.


----------



## movinIron (Aug 11, 2021)

Do they have a 50mm/ 38Ohm Driver yet?
Reference and professional series do have both types of drivers.
Statement has only 50mm ones.
I don‘t think they will change 2ks and 3k the next year.
But I am sure they will do 1kx types. (Statement/pro)
Did a little mindwandering about the possibilities few nights ago.
A ‘pancake‘ RS2x and an RS1x, both with 44mm driver in a mahogany housing were my worst scenario.
A single 44mm RS, maybe named RS1x was second.
One 50mm RS5x or RS10x may follow. So they finally have ascending numbers everywhere.
And why keep mahogany housings? There is experience with Maple.
Of course mahogany is more realistic.
Following the single 44mm RSx there might be PS500x without changing the 2ks.
It‘s a professional series - pros have lesser sensibilities with mixed naming.
I would expect RS2s with x-drivers the middle/end of october.
But that‘s just a wild guess.
And I‘m still curious about the Thelonious Monk Limited Edition.


----------



## PhenixS1970

I just received a mint 3 months old A&K sr25 which I bought here on head-fi. I really liked the match with my SA700 with the Grados but I assumed that this was down to the mid focus of this DAP.  Wanted to try a cheaper A&K one with longer battery life.  Despite different dac chip once again a very good match with all my Grados.  Very smooth sound and never harsh. My Lotoo 6000 is tuned more neutral and better suited to my IEMs (to my ears.…despite I read that Lotoo DAPS are on the recommended list of house Grado). BTW the SA700 is in the classifieds  don’t want to keep them all .


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

funkymartyn said:


> I have just checked on eBay.  The Sr80x  are still there for  £100  and £6 post.    Or another set at £129


Ah, my mistake... I mis-read your first message thinking you said it was £80... That I would go for (used). I'm still on the fence tbh. But thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

Okrelayer said:


> Earlier in the week I posted about how I felt Grado was very particular about the wording on their website. You’ll even notice the wireless headphone doesn’t say a darn thing about the sound on the website, just that it uses a grado driver. They know it’s not a good headphone too! But they use the words “warm harmonic sounds“ and “pure Grado” on a few pages. RS2e being one of them. As well as the 125x and 225x. So i had spit balled the idea that those headphones were more in line with classic grado. I bought the 80x and I really enjoy it, but it’s not what i would consider the “pure Grado” house sound. So I purchased the 225x to see for myself.
> 
> For those worried that the classic grado sound was gone with the x-series fear not. I just got the SR225x and Grados house sound is fully intact. I’m getting that same “airiness” that i got from the RS2e and GH3. I got less of that with the 80x, and the Hemp I don’t get much of that same sound either. I love the Hemp, it’s an amazing headphone, but it’s not Grados house sound (For better or worse depending who you ask.)
> 
> ...


This is really helpful, thanks!

One question (and sorry if you answered it already) but which path would you place the 60x in, 1 or 2? Or neither?


----------



## headfry (Aug 12, 2021)

I have been looking forward to the 225x reviews....very scarce coverage as around that price range most seem interested in the 325x.
As with the e series, I predict that the 225x will be for many the best value in the line (we shall see!).
I love my 225e and have no interest in getting an x, just curious!

As it shows in my byline, I also am the proud owner of the Gs1000i (classic!), SR80e (gets almost no playtime
since I got the 225e which for me is much better and fully worth the difference) as well as the great GR10e which really gets very little attention here.

...IMO the GR10e are fantastic and I think deserve more coverage here, I think that many here would love them.


----------



## kmhaynes (Aug 12, 2021)

So let's say I want to go out on a limb and try the Focal Clear.  What am I going to hear compared to my PS500e or RS2e??  I've heard several Sennheiser 500+ models and do NOT care for the soft "lush" Sennheiser sound!

(With all due respect, don't reply if you haven't heard the Clear, or if your Grado is lower than a SR325.)


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

kmhaynes said:


> So let's say I want to go out on a limb and try the Focal Clear.  What am I going to hear compared to my PS500e or RS2e??
> 
> (With all due respect, don't reply if you haven't heard the Clear, or if your Grado is lower than a SR325.)


I own a Clear and Hemp's... 

Clear will give you more bass... Not mud... Just clean, slammy and detailed bass, a more balanced sound signature across the full range, more intimate sound (it's only mildly outside your head, but not in your head ... Zombie, zombie...  Sorry got sidetracked)... Clear is more comfortable by a long shot, but guess you can't hear that (Or maybe you can??)... Clear is more natural, probably more neutral too... Less fun than Hemps but more sophisticated.

BUT i still have that Sr60(e/x) / SR80 (e/x) itch to scratch 🤷🏾


----------



## kmhaynes

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> I own a Clear and Hemp's...
> 
> Clear will give you more bass... Not mud... Just clean, slammy and detailed bass, a more balanced sound signature across the full range, more intimate sound (it's only mildly outside your head, but not in your head ... Zombie, zombie...  Sorry got sidetracked)... Clear is more comfortable by a long shot, but guess you can't hear that (Or maybe you can??)... Clear is more natural, probably more neutral too... Less fun than Hemps but more sophisticated.


That helps alot, thanks.  Fun vs Sophistication -- that sounds dangerously close to a pitch for "you need Both!"


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

kmhaynes said:


> That helps alot, thanks.  Fun vs Sophistication -- that sounds dangerously close to a pitch for "you need Both!"


Good summary! 

Clears make me reflect - Hemps make me smile.

If you can relate, then you need both


----------



## Stevko

kmhaynes said:


> So let's say I want to go out on a limb and try the Focal Clear.  What am I going to hear compared to my PS500e or RS2e??  I've heard several Sennheiser 500+ models and do NOT care for the soft "lush" Sennheiser sound!
> 
> (With all due respect, don't reply if you haven't heard the Clear, or if your Grado is lower than a SR325.)


With all respect. Try DT 1770 instead


----------



## Bernard23

Pirastro said:


> Congrats on the Hemps!  I too have been somewhat befuddled by the idea that they are a "warm" Grado or the "non Grado sounding Grado".  They sound like Grados with more bass and slightly rolled off upper treble.  While they sound pretty balanced (more so than many a Grado), I would say that they're definitely on the bright side of neutral, even more so than my Beyerdynamic T1s, which compared to something like my HD600s, are quite tilted up in the higher frequencies.  This being said, I LOVE my Hemps.  They just make music in the funnest way.  I always enjoy them no matter what I'm listening to.  So, great first Grado purchase!


Agree, and they work really well with the HD DAC1 too!


----------



## sjbrook

kmhaynes said:


> That helps alot, thanks.  Fun vs Sophistication -- that sounds dangerously close to a pitch for "you need Both!"


Q: How many sets of headphones do you need?
A: At least one more than I currently have...


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

sjbrook said:


> Q: How many sets of headphones do you need?
> A: At least one more than I currently have...


😄😄😄😄😄

The contortions I'll go through to find the one specific use case that TOTALLY justifies a new purchase. 

"DoI have anything for listening to lossless FLACs of Scandinavian modal jazz without any trumpets from the 1970s on my AK70? 
 Better get these just to be sure."


----------



## sling5s

Syver said:


> So the prestige series headphones have advanced to the letter "x", how long does it usually take for the other series to follow suite ?


I predict for Reference series will be early October. Since it’s been listed as sold out at 4ourears for awhile now.


----------



## Pirastro

Bernard23 said:


> Agree, and they work really well with the HD DAC1 too!


Just a little overpowered imo - just wish I had more fine control of the volume.  You should hear beyer t1s on the HDDAC1 - crazy good.


----------



## dynavit

Joaquin Dinero said:


> 😄😄😄😄😄
> 
> The contortions I'll go through to find the one specific use case that TOTALLY justifies a new purchase.
> 
> ...


I could sell you that missing link for 6500.-. It`s perfect for your expectations, but it won`t work with  lossless FLACs of Scandinavian modal jazz WITH  trumpets from the 1970s.
Paypal and shipping on your side!


----------



## dynavit

Got a pair of Greekia pads for my GH2 and I am surprised how good they work. It is not only the comfort, it is mainly the sound which makes them a real upgrade. It mellows the highs just enough not to loose any information of sparkling and ping!, puts more body and warmth to the mids and to my surprise, they coax real deep bass out of the GH2. On some of my test-music I was realy scared about this little headphones. Stage seems wider and deeper. For me it was easier to fall into the music and changing back to the original pads the sound was harsh and light. 
Think I will keep them.


----------



## vonspanky (Aug 13, 2021)

Grado’s and ifi amp/dacs with xbass were made for each other.
I’ve been trying to emulate the xbass effect on the Rme ADI-2 and I can’t.
Love my Hemps.


----------



## audiobomber

dynavit said:


> Got a pair of Greekia pads for my GH2 and I am surprised how good they work. It is not only the comfort, it is mainly the sound which makes them a real upgrade. It mellows the highs just enough not to loose any information of sparkling and ping!, puts more body and warmth to the mids and to my surprise, they coax real deep bass out of the GH2. On some of my test-music I was realy scared about this little headphones. Stage seems wider and deeper. For me it was easier to fall into the music and changing back to the original pads the sound was harsh and light.
> Think I will keep them.


Which pads are they? They have a few styles.


----------



## dynavit

I have ordered this ones: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0155XZLUU/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Pirastro

Hey, does anyone have any impressions to share on Shipibo ear pads?  I'm looking into more comfortable options without sacrificing the lush mids and bass on the Hemps.  Currently very happy with the F pads sound but not so into the feeling on the ears....


----------



## Shane D

vonspanky said:


> Grado’s and ifi amp/dacs with xbass were made for each other.
> I’ve been trying to emulate the xbass effect on the Rme ADI-2 and I can’t.
> Love my Hemps.


Agreed! The GH2's really thrive with bass boost on my Pro iCAN.

And you know what else they love? Little Dot MK III. BF2 to Schiit Loki (bass jacked up) to LD MKIII. The Grado's are probably my favourite 'phones on this amp. Not what I expected at all.


----------



## Zachik

New to this thread (although I skimmed through the posts from the last 3 months or so)... I am looking for a good comparison of the X models (SR60x / SR80x / SR125x / SR225x / SR325x). Only comparison I could find was:



TheMiddleSky said:


> sr60x and sr80x area almost identical, I can feel midrange and bass area is slight better with 80X though, but not much.
> 
> sr125x is a bit different than both headphones above, it's a little leaner and brighter.



Which is a bit high-level (and does not include the 225 and 325 models).

In general, I prefer warmer, bassier and soother headphones. I know Grado is not well known for its bass, but I would still like to add 1 Grado to my collection. So, I will want one of the bassier Grados, while not being too sharp or treble emphasized.

Any pointers to a good comparison of the 4th gen X lineup is highly desired 
Thanks!


----------



## speCD

Zachik said:


> New to this thread (although I skimmed through the posts from the last 3 months or so)... I am looking for a good comparison of the X models (SR60x / SR80x / SR125x / SR225x / SR325x). Only comparison I could find was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


325x is bassier and smoother to probably all other grados.


----------



## Zachik

How does the wireless GW100 v2 compare? I read couple VERY positive reviews...
What if I go to higher end GS or RS models?


----------



## iFi audio

vonspanky said:


> Grado’s and ifi amp/dacs with xbass were made for each other.



Thanks, it's very kind of you. We like Grado cans a lot and it's always cool to read this the feeling is mutual


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

TheMiddleSky said:


> Had chance to try almost all of X line up (the only exception is SR225X).
> 
> Dare I say, these improvements did surprised in good way!
> 
> ...


Sorry if I've missed it, but I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on Sr60x Vs sr80x. It's been said on this thread that they sound identical. But I'm keen to hear your take, if that's ok?


----------



## kmhaynes

Stevko said:


> With all respect. Try DT 1770 instead


Yeah, but at 250 ohms, how many amps will I need to drive them well?  I can use any Grado with my LG V35 phone with its great HD DAC.


----------



## Stevko

kmhaynes said:


> Yeah, but at 250 ohms, how many amps will I need to drive them well?  I can use any Grado with my LG V35 phone with its great HD DAC.


schiit magni 3 is okey. (99USD)


----------



## Pirastro (Aug 16, 2021)

Zachik said:


> New to this thread (although I skimmed through the posts from the last 3 months or so)... I am looking for a good comparison of the X models (SR60x / SR80x / SR125x / SR225x / SR325x). Only comparison I could find was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you might be looking for the 325x.  I've heard that it is similar to the Hemp, being bossier and warmer, albeit with a little less resolution.


----------



## movinIron

kmhaynes said:


> Yeah, but at 250 ohms, how many amps will I need to drive them well?  I can use any Grado with my LG V35 phone with its great HD DAC.


Don‘t have the V35 or 1770 here, but an old L5. Tested with DT1990pro (same driver specs): It reached unbearable volume. And of course the headphone revealed a horrible sound quality from the old, cheap Android crap.
Not exactly a Grado post… so:
Soundstage: DT1990pro, …, Clear, SR325e
Resolution: DT1990pro, Clear, …, SR325e
Bass: difficult, some like the Clear over the DT based on tonality. 3rd place SR325e.
Tonality/sounding: all three are completely different. The Clear has a touch more warmth, while the DT1990pro is a bit harder, more analytical like in more ‘pro‘. The SR is the most dynamic, some tend to say forward (does not mean ‘out of your head‘). I like to say ‘more analog‘.
None of them ever had problems with iPhones or any Android I had them connected to.
But a ‘dongle DAC‘ should improve the sound.
I liked the Beyers and Focals slightly more with the Questyle, but Grados with the Lehmanns.
Didn‘t purchase the Clear back then, but by practical, not sound quality reasons.
(Money, room,… the wife’s mood)
Nothing of this changes the statement:
Clear shows more of the music, Grados get you more involved.


----------



## JReve79

Vikingatheart said:


> I searched and couldn't find a fan club for Grados in general. I have only listened to the SR80is and LOVE them. I love how these cans really bring rock to life. I hope to someday try some more high end Grados. I want to see how the Grado "house sound" changes throughout the line up.


I'm with you! I recently got the Grado Hemps and then the Gw100 v2. Love them both for different reasons. Now I'm always looking at others, just don't know where to go. Too happy with what I have. Afraid I might be pushing it.


----------



## Zachik

JReve79 said:


> I'm with you! I recently got the Grado Hemps and then the Gw100 v2. Love them both for different reasons. Now I'm always looking at others, just don't know where to go. Too happy with what I have. Afraid I might be pushing it.


Can you provide some impressions on the GW100 v2 headphones?
Never heard of those until yesterday when I got an email from Audio 46 promoting them...


----------



## JReve79 (Aug 17, 2021)

Zachik said:


> Can you provide some impressions on the GW100 v2 headphones?
> Never heard of those until yesterday when I got an email from Audio 46 promoting them...


sure - I would say they don't have the level of dynamics of the grado hemps, but still good. They have slightly elevated but well extended bass that goes deep and without any bloat and still controlled. I think the sound is quite natural and they sound a lot bigger than they are. I like them as they are so light and comfortable. I use them around the house when I can't be tethered. They don't isolate so can still hear things around you, but the open back does help the sound-stage a bit. Never harsh to my ears. Pretty good detail retrieval, but a little more smoothed, I'd say.

Edit: That's coming from my iPhone as source. Everything tightens up with my iBasso or KANN. The sound quality on a phone call isn't bad either. Clear and the other end can hear me well.


----------



## Zachik

Thanks!  Might have to get a pair to try out at home...


----------



## Taunus

Hi, I posted this in the Introductions section, but I just saw this especific thread for Grados, so I'm going to post it here too: 

I bought “blindfolded” (just based on recommendations) the SR80X, 2-3 weeks ago. I plugged them directly to my amp for vinyls (a humble Yamaha A-S201 amp, for an old Technics SL-D2 turntable), or to my laptop, or my smartphone... And I get the same result: the sound is dark, it's like the treble or the tone control (just like in the electric guitars or basses) are “rolled off”.

Besides, the low frequencies are too present. The kick drums, for example, are too boomy. And the general sound is like it's veiled or covered with a sheet or so. It's not an “open” sound, a clear or crystalline sound.

Anybody with the same issues? Any possible solution? Any recommendations for another cans for a maximum of 200€ budget?

Thanks!


----------



## Gippy

Switch the pads to Geekria L. If that doesn't work out for you, maybe find a SR225e (not x) which is still under your budget.

Much of the Grado X and Hemp hype are from people who weren't big fans of the prior Grado house sound, and it appears that the old sound is what you want.


----------



## audiobomber

Taunus said:


> Hi, I posted this in the Introductions section, but I just saw this especific thread for Grados, so I'm going to post it here too:
> 
> I bought “blindfolded” (just based on recommendations) the SR80X, 2-3 weeks ago. I plugged them directly to my amp for vinyls (a humble Yamaha A-S201 amp, for an old Technics SL-D2 turntable), or to my laptop, or my smartphone... And I get the same result: the sound is dark, it's like the treble or the tone control (just like in the electric guitars or basses) are “rolled off”.
> 
> ...


I believe what you are hearing is the result of high output impedance of your headphone outlet, causing a negative damping factor with the Grado's lowish input impedance. Try your headphones with a modern headphone amp, or even your mobile phone. If the sound changes drastically, you'll have your answer.

_"As is the case with most budget amps, the headphone jack takes its feed directly from the power amplifier, rather than having its own dedicated circuit."_
https://www.audioappraisal.com/yamaha-as201-integrated-amplifier-review/


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Sorry if I've missed it, but I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on Sr60x Vs sr80x. It's been said on this thread that they sound identical. But I'm keen to hear your take, if that's ok?



Yes, they almost identical in my book. Slight different appear when compare side by side. 



Zachik said:


> New to this thread (although I skimmed through the posts from the last 3 months or so)... I am looking for a good comparison of the X models (SR60x / SR80x / SR125x / SR225x / SR325x). Only comparison I could find was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


225x and 325x will suit you more, as both of them produce thicker, harder bass impact, and smoother treble. Hint: Flat Pad. 

325X is the better one here due to soundstage size, micro detail, speed, and harder impact.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

TheMiddleSky said:


> Yes, they almost identical in my book. Slight different appear when compare side by side.
> 
> 
> 225x and 325x will suit you more, as both of them produce thicker, harder bass impact, and smoother treble. Hint: Flat Pad.
> ...


Thanks! 

So I've found SR60e new (old stock) in the UK for £70 whilst SR60x is £110. I already own Hemps and am looking to choose between the 60x and 60e to complement (not replicate) the Hemps and even use on the go (I walk a lot). 

Have you (or anyone here) heard both and can give a sound comparison between the two?

Also any thoughts on comfort will be helpful too. I prefer the look of the 60e, but how much more comfortable is the 60x, if at all?

I've ruled out the 80x now.


----------



## Stevko

Gippy said:


> Switch the pads to Geekria L. If that doesn't work out for you, maybe find a SR225e (not x) which is still under your budget.
> 
> Much of the Grado X and Hemp hype are from people who weren't big fans of the prior Grado house sound, and it appears that the old sound is what you want.


Yes.225e is a great choise


----------



## kmhaynes

movinIron said:


> Don‘t have the V35 or 1770 here, but an old L5. Tested with DT1990pro (same driver specs): It reached unbearable volume. And of course the headphone revealed a horrible sound quality from the old, cheap Android crap.
> Not exactly a Grado post… so: ...


OK, thx, probably a bad assumption on my part that high ohms means "hard to drive," but that is probably more about the Sensitivity level rather than ohms. 

Currently waiting to hit the jackpot so I can try the Clear's -- no place I can go to try them, unfortunately.


----------



## BobG55

Purchased an original PS1000 a couple of days ago.  Owned the PS1000 a few years ago and from memory it’s my favourite sounding Grado after the GS1000i.  Looking forward to listening to it again especially w/ my SPL Phonitor 2 which I also purchased recently.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy (Aug 17, 2021)

It's silly season in the KDIE household... I've ordered the 60x... And...

I have the Hemps already and was using them with the Greekria G pads... I took a leap and bought the yaxi pads and the stupidly expensive official Grado G pads... (Geekria L pads in the pipeline too so I can get a full grado experience... I'm going full Grado, man... Don't ever go full Grado... Well actually, DO!).

Yaxis are close to stock only warmer in the vocals. Not bad but stock sounds better IMHO.

But the Geekria Vs Grado G pads. Pretty big difference! The Grado pads are far more comfortable due to the much deeper hole. They are 95% over-ear where as the Geekria pads are basically on-ear. For anyone whose ears stick out in any way like my right ear the Grado pads make a huge difference in terms of comfort. The Grado foam is also softer and the edging of the pads is more defined (maybe even or coated in some kind of plastic) compared to the Geekria. Then there's sound... Grado G pads on Hemps sound crisper in the highs and the soundstage seems more holographic to than with Geekria pads. The Geekrias make the Hemps warmer and more impactful in then bass. But the bass with the Grado pads is still very present, just less slam. For my taste (and comfort) the grado pads will now live on my hemps the may be too trebly for some but I'm glad I took the plunge.

That said... It's a stupid price (£60!). Geekria need to adjust their design or release another version shaped closer to the original if only for the comfort. I have little hope of grado reducing their price enough so a different hero needs to step up...

Meanwhile 60x are in transit.

EDIT: the sound with the grado G pads changes a lot depending on how the headphones are worn. Getting a seal (in my case, by wearing them more forward than usual closing the opening behind my ears) increases the bass.


----------



## audiobomber (Aug 18, 2021)

kmhaynes said:


> OK, thx, probably a bad assumption on my part that high ohms means "hard to drive," but that is probably more about the Sensitivity level rather than ohms.
> 
> Currently waiting to hit the jackpot so I can try the Clear's -- no place I can go to try them, unfortunately.


Sensitivity determines how loud the headphone will sound at a particular power (usually stated as dB/mW).
Headphone impedance determines how much power the amplifier can supply. For example a Magni can supply 2.4 watts into a 32 ohm load, but only 0.4W into a 300 ohm load. Mobile phones are more limited in their power delivery. Higher impedance resists the flow of current, which makes the sound less lively and dynamic if there is insufficient power.

I have the DT 1990 Pro and GH4. My LG phone will drive both louder than I care to listen, but the sound through the DT 1990 is wimpy compared to the way it sounds with a proper headphone amp. The LG sounds very good with the Grado. It sounds better still when driven by a headphone amp, but there's not nearly as much difference as with the Beyer.


----------



## Pirastro (Aug 17, 2021)

Just wanna say that Beastie Boys on the Hemps is a whole nother experience.  They were absolutely made for this kind of music!  For those who still appreciate the Boys - check it out.  I grew up listening to them and it's been SO many years...they're still awesome.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

audiobomber said:


> Sensitivity determines how loud the headphone will sound at a particular power (usually stated as dB/mW).
> Headphone impedance determines how much power the amplifier can supply. For example a Magni can supply 2.4 watts into a 32 ohm load, but only 0.4W into a 300 ohm load.
> Higher impedance resists the flow of current, which makes the sound less lively and dynamic if there is insufficient power.
> 
> Mobile phones are more limited in their power delivery. I have the DT 1990 Pro and GH4. My LG phone will drive both louder than I care to listen, but the sound through the DT 1990 is wimpy compared to the way it sounds with a proper headphone amp. The LG sounds very good with the Grado. It sounds better still when driven by a headphone amp, but there's not nearly as much difference as with the Beyer.


That's a good succint explanation of sensitivity vs resistance. 

Are the two factors correlated at all ?


----------



## ruspsa

re gs1000e ear pads.  Yes, they tend to get old fast, but are easy to replace.  Can even accommodate alternative sizes and shapes, from Grado, that make wearing them kinder.  I keep dust covers on my cans too.  It tends to make the pads last longer.  I love the way my favorite guitar, sax and trumpet solos sound on the Grados.


----------



## audiobomber (Aug 18, 2021)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> That's a good succint explanation of sensitivity vs resistance.
> 
> Are the two factors correlated at all ?


Yes, explained by Ohm's Law. To determine how loud a headphone will go when driven by a particular amp, you would find the power spec for the amp at that impedance. According to Ohm's Law, each increase of 3dB requires double the power. The Magni 3+ specs show "_Maximum Power, 32 ohms: 2.4W RMS per channel"._

For the Grado GH4 (Impedance = 32Ω, SPL/mW = 99.8dB, rounded off to 100dB for simplicity) and Magni 3+
1mW = 100dB
2mW = 103dB
4mW = 106dB
8mW = 109dB
16mW = 112dB
32mW = 115dB
64mW = 118dB
128mW = 121dB
256mW = 124dB
512mW= 127dB
1024mW = 130dB
2048mW = 133dB

So assuming the manufacturer's specs are accurate (not always a valid assumption), the GH4 will go to roughly 134dB and damage your hearing or maybe blow up before the Magni clips. Note that the above is not an indication of sound quality.


----------



## redlegs75

Hello all,
I received my Grado SR 80x phones yesterday and wow! I love rock music and these are tremendous. Such clarity and separation. I have the Schiit Audio Magni and Modi Dac and Amp driving these. I have been binge listening since yesterday. I have to admit that many albums I have heard for years sound so much more vibrant and clear and the bass is decent! I also have the Sennheiser 6xx phones and I love the sound of those also but for rock music, so far I like the energy of the Grados! Where do I sign up for the Grado Fan Club? Thanks everyone appreciate hearing any replies. By the way, I am retired but this hobby has me feeling like a kid again!


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

redlegs75 said:


> Where do I sign up for the Grado Fan Club?


I think you just did. 😁 Happy listening.


----------



## redlegs75

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I think you just did. 😁 Happy listening.


Thanks! I am glad to be on board the Grado Train. Thanks for the reply……now back to my Grados, more great music awaits!


----------



## NickMimi

The old is NEW again, current favorite combination of equipment and ears... GS1000i on Line Magnetic, LM-32 (transistor mode) going to Eddie Current Studio B wearing WE 300B's. Next favorite combo is throwing in a Border Patrol SEi DAC which brings forth a warmer more colorful sound signature less technical but more of a musical experience and much more forgiving of poor recordings. Happy Days, the Eddie Current Studio B is pure synergy and love on my Grado's, loving what the DHT's bring out in them.


----------



## movinIron

audiobomber said:


> Yes, explained by Ohm's Law. To determine how loud a headphone will go when driven by a particular amp, you would find the power spec for the amp at that impedance. According to Ohm's Law, each increase of 3dB requires double the power. The Magni 3+ specs show "_Maximum Power, 32 ohms: 2.4W RMS per channel"._
> 
> For the Grado GH4 (Impedance = 32Ω, SPL/mW = 99.8dB, rounded off to 100dB for simplicity) and Magni 3+
> 1mW = 100dB
> ...


Maybe I got the question wrong? I understood: ‚Are sensitivity and impedance correlated at all (events/cases)? ‘.
If you take a driver and change it‘s impedance from 38 Ohm to 150, 400 or 16 or whatever impedance, even 39 or 37.999… , than yes. But that’s a single case.
You can create Loudspeakers/Phones with let’s say a 102 dB sensitivity by any impedance.
Sensitivity is also not the best word for it. Maybe ‘effectivity‘ would be better.
But the word is used for eons now and we are used to it.
(Sound-) Volume is the result of sound pressure by … volume. As in room by 3 dimensions.
Filled with air. By 20°C (68°F). By 1g. Etc.
The problem is - no one had exactly defined the length, height, width of this space.
And other specifications. And that they have to measure it on a late spring afternoon … in Zurich.
The funny thing is, that there are people which are absolutely sure that all this is exactly specified.
For example many manufacturers measure their products sensitivity at 1kHz. Beyerdynamics use 500Hz. Maybe they had the same old physics book, in which I, ages ago, found that 500 Hz is the beginning of the midrange frequencies. (It is not!)
To increase the sensitivity, make your membranes lighter, the voice coil lighter, stiffen the membranes, widen the pass, raise magnetic flow, etc.
Closed back headphones often have a higher sensitivity in the low frequencies. 
My LCD-2 (open back) has an impedance of 60 Ohm, which is not really high. Should be pretty loud, but has this lousy 91dB sensitivity (they say ’efficiency‘).

Impedance is a more complicated thing. A high phone impedance ist better for Impulse response.
A low output impedance can reduce the noise floor.

‘Many manufacturers‘ is fun sounding.
Still smile at ‚dongle DAC‘.


----------



## Stevko

anyone tried Fiio btr5 with Grado?
sold my schiit Hel 2 today....


----------



## SrTexugo




----------



## redlegs75

I know I alluded to this in a previous post but my new Grado SR 80x just makes the music seem so vibrant and alive. I don’t detect any harshness either. Such a fun set of cans. I am getting to the point where I like listening to cans more than my living room speakers. Do any of you also sense a vibrant, alive headphone that spreads the energy of the music? I am not an audiophile by any means but wanted to share my thoughts.


----------



## DTgill

SrTexugo said:


>


I've kind of been eyeballing this can, how do they sound?


----------



## Stevko (Aug 20, 2021)

Stevko said:


> anyone tried Fiio btr5 with Grado?
> sold my schiit Hel 2 today....


I took a ifi xcan instead. A dealer gave me 35% off
now I need some new grados with 3.5mm jack. the  325 big jack will not fit in my xcan


----------



## Mightygrey

Stevko said:


> I took a ifi xcan instead. A dealer gave me 35% off
> now I need some new grados with 3.5mm jack. the  325 big jack will not fit in my xcan


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/323...f171f7b-15&pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"54020152665"}


----------



## sjbrook

Stevko said:


> I took a ifi xcan instead. A dealer gave me 35% off
> now I need some new grados with 3.5mm jack. the  325 big jack will not fit in my xcan


Get the OEM pigtail.  The most appropriate adapter for Grado cans!
https://www.amazon.com/Grado-Mini-Adaptor/dp/B001DK1ZVO


----------



## carboncopy




----------



## Pirastro

carboncopy said:


>


Since you posted the pic, now you have to rank them!


----------



## carboncopy

Pirastro said:


> Since you posted the pic, now you have to rank them!


Well…it’s like…I live 2 weeks with one and I think, this is the best. Then for some reason I just wan’t an other…don’t know.

Recent days it is the HEMP again. Before that for weeks the RS1 classic. Before that the HP2i. Ok, the last one is a cheater. The rule is: never start a session with the HP2i if you plan to change to an other can the same day. It has it’s quirks, but it is so clear (in a good sense), so “nude”, that every other phone after that is fake sounding, especially in the midrange.

What I know for sure is, that GS1000i gets the least playtime. There is some harshness in it (in the highs), that is not present in any other of the smaller Grado’s I have. It can be unpleasent sometimes.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy (Aug 26, 2021)

Got the 60x... they sound great for the price in stock form. But then tried them with all the pads... Yaxi S, S (stock), L (Geekria), F (from hemps), G (Geekria and Grado).

Impressions in order of preference:

1. G (Grado) - most comfortable, most open, sparkly sound with lovely bass

2. G (Geekria) - less comfy than Grado G, much more open and sparkly than stock but less than Grado G. Warmer than Grado G. Less warm than stock but bass more impactful.

3. L (Geekria) - most open small profile. I plan to use 60x outdoors so these will be used a lot. Wish Yaxi would make a purple version! Significant sound upgrade to stock.

4. Yaxi S - very slightly more open and sparkly than stock. The purple is gorgeous. More comfortable than stock and L pads but L sounds better to me.

5. S (Stock) - great out of the box for the price. Bit warm in the mids for my taste.

6. F pads - least comfortable. Warmest sounding overall and most bass.

EDIT: Just received original Grado L-Cush. Geekria L's sound exactly the same, are softer and fractionally more comfortable. Grado pads have fewer visible flaws in the foam edging (if that matters)

EDIT 2: L cush of any kind sound great but really hurt after during long sessions (over an hour).


----------



## buzzanyone

Hi guys, I'm new here. I've been using the Grado SR60e (absolutely love them!) and have been meaning to upgrade it for awhile now. Curious what you guys think about the GW100s and how they compare to the 225x's which are the same price where I come from. Can't decide if the pros of having bluetooth connectivity and detachable cables are worth the differences in sound quality. So for those of you who have heard both, how do the GW100s stack up to the SR225x's in terms of sound? And while we're at it, are the 325x's worth an extra $100 compared to the two?


----------



## Stevko

Gw 100 is really good. Sold my 225e before i bought the gw100.
My mind says the 225 are a bit better.
You wil not regret if you buy 225 or gw.
325= metal and nice leather


----------



## iFi audio

SrTexugo said:


>


That's a lovely shot. Can I ask whether was this made by a smartphone?


----------



## Taunus

audiobomber said:


> I believe what you are hearing is the result of high output impedance of your headphone outlet, causing a negative damping factor with the Grado's lowish input impedance. Try your headphones with a modern headphone amp, or even your mobile phone. If the sound changes drastically, you'll have your answer.
> 
> _"As is the case with most budget amps, the headphone jack takes its feed directly from the power amplifier, rather than having its own dedicated circuit."_
> https://www.audioappraisal.com/yamaha-as201-integrated-amplifier-review/


Thanks, as I replied in the other thread, 
I used it with an old Sony D-EJ751 PCDP and, surprisingly, it sounds great!

So I think you are right, must be a problem with the Yamaha amp and, as for the laptop and the smartphone, maybe I'd need a DAC or so... 

But, for now, at least I know I can use it with the discman. What a discovery!


----------



## Stevko

Looking for a cheap dac with 2v output!


----------



## SrTexugo




----------



## SrTexugo

iFi audio said:


> That's a lovely shot. Can I ask whether was this made by a smartphone?


Hi! I took this picture with a Nikon d750 and a 50mm lens.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Stevko said:


> Looking for a cheap dac with 2v output!


Schitt Modi ?


----------



## SilverEars (Aug 20, 2021)

Zachik said:


> New to this thread (although I skimmed through the posts from the last 3 months or so)... I am looking for a good comparison of the X models (SR60x / SR80x / SR125x / SR225x / SR325x). Only comparison I could find was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't tried them all, but I have tried the 325X with the OG 325.  I prefer the OG 325 with specific pads.  I got these pads, and my OG 325 is much more listenable now.  Bass is actually fairly enjoyable now. A Grado!  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07XYQ3PL1?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2_dt_b_product_details&tag=headfi-20
These pads are between L and G pads.  For me, G pads takes away too much bass impact but stages a bit bigger, and L-pads images smaller and bass doesn't not feel as impactful as pads I got from Amazon.  Does Grado carry pads that's sized between L and G?

I think the OG 325 sounds more detailed with high-end amping, but can sound a bit too much in the upper-mids depending on the pads.  The one I got from Amazon and G pads helps tame it a bit.  But, I wanted improved imaging, greater bass, and tamed upper-mids, and the Amazon pads I got worked perfectly!  I think I got these tuned to be very listenable now.

I think 325X sounds tamer in the upper-mids and even with flats it can sound smoother (if you compare with flats on 325X and 325), but with bigger pads, it didn't sound as well imaged and resolving as the OG 325.   I personally don't like flats as imaging takes a toll.

Anway, I had the 325 because I liked the 325 the best when comparing with the woodies.


----------



## sling5s

SilverEars said:


> I haven't tried them all, but I have tried the 325X with the OG 325.  I prefer the OG 325 with specific pads.  I got these pads, and my OG 325 is much more listenable now.  Bass is actually fairly enjoyable now. A Grado!  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07XYQ3PL1?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2_dt_b_product_details&tag=headfi-20
> These pads are between L and G pads.  For me, G pads takes away too much bass impact but stages a bit bigger, and L-pads images smaller and bass doesn't not feel as impactful as pads I got from Amazon.  Does Grado carry pads that's sized between L and G?
> 
> I think the OG 325 sounds more detailed with high-end amping, but can sound a bit too much in the upper-mids depending on the pads.  The one I got from Amazon and G pads helps tame it a bit.  But, I wanted improved imaging, greater bass, and tamed upper-mids, and the Amazon pads I got worked perfectly!  I think I got these tuned to be very listenable now.
> ...



So comparing both 325e with L Cush and 325X with L Cush, the 325e is still more detailed but 325X with L Cush more smoother?  
By smoother do you mean more clean with less grain? So the 325X has more bass even with L Cush and less lower and mid treble? 

Personally I'm waiting for the RS1X and RS2X and hoping to use them with L Cush rather than F pads.  
If the X series drivers themselves have more bass, the F pads will just be an over kill with them and at the same time decreasing the treble. 
I feel like Grado is going far with this "more bass" thing. Maybe the pendulum will swing back a little after the X series.  I thought "e series" had enough bass while keeping the Grado signature.


----------



## SilverEars (Aug 20, 2021)

sling5s said:


> So comparing both 325e with L Cush and 325X with L Cush, the 325e is still more detailed but 325X with L Cush more smoother?
> By smoother do you mean more clean with less grain? So the 325X has more bass even with L Cush and less lower and mid treble?
> 
> Personally I'm waiting for the RS1X and RS2X and hoping to use them with L Cush rather than F pads.
> ...


Yes, it is smoother with less grain (if we agree on what we hear as grain).  The grain I'm referring to is more of texturing that stands out.  I think of it more as dulled out.  If it still retained the resolution, I would call it clean, but it's not like that.  Instead of resolve, I say the texturing is more of the transparency of the OG 325 in the upper-mids.  I feel that the OG is more transparent sounding.

325X does seem to have more bass when I tried G pads on both, but it doesn't seem to be that much.  Not to the point that I can distinguish unless I went back and forth between the two many times.  It may just be that 325X reduced the upper-mids some and just some warmer and perceptually more bass?  Not sure.  Don't expect significant bass increase.  What's really noticeable in regards to bass is the aftermarket foam pads I've used (either will get a significant boost in bass with the foam).


----------



## Pirastro (Aug 20, 2021)

carboncopy said:


> Well…it’s like…I live 2 weeks with one and I think, this is the best. Then for some reason I just wan’t an other…don’t know.
> 
> Recent days it is the HEMP again. Before that for weeks the RS1 classic. Before that the HP2i. Ok, the last one is a cheater. The rule is: never start a session with the HP2i if you plan to change to an other can the same day. It has it’s quirks, but it is so clear (in a good sense), so “nude”, that every other phone after that is fake sounding, especially in the midrange.
> 
> What I know for sure is, that GS1000i gets the least playtime. There is some harshness in it (in the highs), that is not present in any other of the smaller Grado’s I have. It can be unpleasent sometimes.


It sounds like you're really good friends with all of your Grados except for the GS1000i - different personalities and quirks just like people, right!?  I have a feeling that you, like most Grado heads, don't listen to much well recorded classical music.  My guess is that the GS1000i is highly resolving and revealing in the highs, and thus requires source material that is super clean.  If you haven't, listen to some super high resolution classical music and see how the GS1000i likes it, just for poops an laughs.


----------



## Stevko

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Schitt Modi ?


Sorry. Forgot to tell.
It must be tiny.
Gonna use it between my xcan and cans


----------



## carboncopy

Pirastro said:


> It sounds like you're really good friends with all of your Grados except for the GS1000i - different personalities and quirks just like people, right!?  I have a feeling that you, like most Grado heads, don't listen to much well recorded classical music.  My guess is that the GS1000i is highly resolving and revealing in the highs, and thus requires source material that is super clean.  If you haven't, listen to some super high resolution classical music and see how the GS1000i likes it, just for poops an laughs.


You are correct. I listen to just about everything but classic 

To give you an example, there is this new track from Billie Eilish (please no comment  ) - “Not my responsibility”. This track has this higher sounding effect, which is really unpleasant with the GS1000i (and the ZMF Aelous too). I can clearly hear that both headphones loose composure (in the highs). The “smaller” Grados are just super smooth without any harshness.


----------



## iFi audio

SrTexugo said:


> Hi! I took this picture with a Nikon d750 and a 50mm lens.



I'm a Fuji convert myself (from Canon), but excellent stuff!


----------



## Pirastro (Aug 22, 2021)

carboncopy said:


> You are correct. I listen to just about everything but classic
> 
> To give you an example, there is this new track from Billie Eilish (please no comment  ) - “Not my responsibility”. This track has this higher sounding effect, which is really unpleasant with the GS1000i (and the ZMF Aelous too). I can clearly hear that both headphones loose composure (in the highs). The “smaller” Grados are just super smooth without any harshness.


Haha, I knew!  Just make sure that you’re not mistaking “smooth” for “rolled off“.  While, I don’t own a GS1000i, I know it is near flagship level in the Grado line.  I still have a feeling that it might just be too revealing, as opposed to losing composure In the highs.  Just for fun, you should find some high quality hi Rez recordings with high dynamic range.  Not to bash Billie Eilish, but it is pop music, right?  Most likely fairly compressed and processed with very little dynamic range.  It might be that the GS1000i is too good for your music lol.  I have the same experience listen to Beyerdynamic t1s with rock.  My ears bleed.  But with a good classical recording, it’s audio nirvana, man.


----------



## DTgill

My stack of  tires... Errr, I mean pads


----------



## emorrison33

Pirastro said:


> I have a feeling that you, like most Grado heads, don't listen to much well recorded classical music.


I'm Grado head and listen to well recorded classical music all the time.  In fact, if I know ahead of time that I will be listening to classical music, the only phones I will grab are my GS1000e.  Just beautiful with some good classical music....and acoustic jazz!!


----------



## speCD

emorrison33 said:


> I'm Grado head and listen to well recorded classical music all the time.  In fact, if I know ahead of time that I will be listening to classical music, the only phones I will grab are my GS1000e.  Just beautiful with some good classical music....and acoustic jazz!!


These 50mm drivers hide their true color for a long time. At first I thought the rs1e sound pretty dull and uninteresting. After ~500 hours of intermittent listening, they sound lively, smooth, and emotional. I don't know how smooth can be used alongside with lively, but somehow the rs1e did so.


----------



## Pirastro

emorrison33 said:


> I'm Grado head and listen to well recorded classical music all the time.  In fact, if I know ahead of time that I will be listening to classical music, the only phones I will grab are my GS1000e.  Just beautiful with some good classical music....and acoustic jazz!!


Well, this is of course, the problem with stereotypes!  One should never paint with such a broad brush because of the many exceptions.  I had a feeling the GS1000s were good with this genre.


----------



## jonathan c

speCD said:


> These 50mm drivers hide their true color for a long time. At first I thought the rs1e sound pretty dull and uninteresting. After ~500 hours of intermittent listening, they sound lively, smooth, and emotional. I don't know how smooth can be used alongside with lively, but somehow the rs1e did so.


My thought is that “smooth can be used alongside with lively” when transient response is timely and has no overhang…no spurious resonance…


----------



## speCD

jonathan c said:


> My thought is that “smooth can be used alongside with lively” when transient response is timely and has no overhang…no spurious resonance…


I don't quite know the science behind it, but this surely is an insightful explanation!
So timing is about liveliness and no spurious resonance contributes to the smoothness?


----------



## iFi audio

jonathan c said:


> My thought is that “smooth can be used alongside with lively” when transient response is timely and has no overhang…no spurious resonance…



I associate smoothness with lack of that nasty nervousness that introduces fatigue sooner or later.


----------



## SilverEars (Aug 25, 2021)

iFi audio said:


> I associate smoothness with lack of that nasty nervousness that introduces fatigue sooner or later.


Yeah, we associate with something.  The problem is, we may not use the term the same.  Smoothness is used in various context in different ways.  So analogoies can be applies in various ways.

Descriptions in audio is generally wide open and not concrete.


----------



## redlegs75 (Aug 25, 2021)

I have not had my Grado SR 80x cans long. About 10 days and have been listening to many rock albums and just finished listening to the Quadrophenia album by The Who. I must say that for 80 minutes of this album I was in bliss. The bass of John Entwistle, the drums of Keith Moon, the guitar of Pete Townsend and of course the great vocals of Roger Daltry leaped out of the headphones in detail! The opening ocean wave to open the album were awesome! I have heard this album many times over the years but not like this! Great detail and clarity. I have so much music I want to listen to that it is hard to get anything done around the house. Thanks Grado for providing such great headphones with that Grado sound! I am loving it! Do you find that your home speakers get less playing time when owning Grados? I know for me I am becoming more a fan of headphones for the intimacy.


----------



## SilverEars (Aug 25, 2021)

I'm enjoying the heck out of Grado 325i with aftermarket pads that brings the bass up.  The transients are great for electronic.  I don't know if it's due to the light weight of the sound, but it's fast.


----------



## Gippy

speCD said:


> These 50mm drivers hide their true color for a long time. At first I thought the rs1e sound pretty dull and uninteresting. After ~500 hours of intermittent listening, they sound lively, smooth, and emotional. I don't know how smooth can be used alongside with lively, but somehow the rs1e did so.



Interesting take. For quite a while, the initial 50mm e-series drivers weren't well-regarded, as people considered the RS1e/GS1000e/PS1000e inferior to the i-series counterparts. It's been a while since I've heard any of those headphones, but I did end up selling my GS2000e. The GS3000e/PS2000e use a newer 50mm driver that I felt was an improvement.


----------



## iFi audio

SilverEars said:


> Descriptions in audio is generally wide open and not concrete.



Although I agree, many also agree that Audeze LCD-2's profile is thick. warm and intimate, and HD 800's sound very open, lean and frosty 

I also feel that more times than not we understand one another pretty well


----------



## speCD

Gippy said:


> Interesting take. For quite a while, the initial 50mm e-series drivers weren't well-regarded, as people considered the RS1e/GS1000e/PS1000e inferior to the i-series counterparts. It's been a while since I've heard any of those headphones, but I did end up selling my GS2000e. The GS3000e/PS2000e use a newer 50mm driver that I felt was an improvement.


Yeah I was aware of these impressions, but still bought the rs1e instead of the rs2e. Logically I just don't understand why a company would do this to their higher-end models. 

It turned out the 50mm driver ones are still more capable headphones. It's just the tuning, which was changed too abruptly over the previous headphones. But with time, I started to realize these are still as Grado as before. Now I can feel the realistic presentation, openess, and effortlessness which I always look for in a Grado. There's an extra layer of refinement in the sound and I can't go back to the previous models anymore (including rs2e). 

I've always been interested in the GS2000e. I believe they tune the drivers differently for different models. Do you mean the drivers in these are completely different from other 50mm?


----------



## SilverEars (Aug 25, 2021)

Gippy said:


> Interesting take. For quite a while, the initial 50mm e-series drivers weren't well-regarded, as people considered the RS1e/GS1000e/PS1000e inferior to the i-series counterparts. It's been a while since I've heard any of those headphones, but I did end up selling my GS2000e. The GS3000e/PS2000e use a newer 50mm driver that I felt was an improvement.


By i series, you mean the prestige series back then they had the label i after? Like 325i ?

If so, I agree.  I tried multitude of Grados including GS series and couple from the GS series I tried sounded odd compared to prestige series.  This made no sense.  Are they more expensive due to the wood, not sound?


----------



## speCD (Aug 26, 2021)

SilverEars said:


> By i series, you mean the prestige series back then they had the label i after? Like 325i ?
> 
> If so, I agree.  I tried multitude of Grados including GS series and couple from the GS series I tried sounded odd compared to prestige series.  This made no sense.  Are they more expensive due to the wood, not sound?


I think the problem (to the company) with the prestige series (also the rs2e) is that they are not able to make the sound "big." They are perfectly fine if you listen at lower volume or you used to listening to earphones. Their highlighted upper mids and highs provide a pin-point imaging and a vivid soundstage. However, the soundstage is rather small. You can paint a great stage in-head and enjoy that, but the sound is not like what you hear in real life.

With the 50mm drivers, the sound can be "big" and more like what we hear in our daily life. But you need higher volume to feel that.

This is also a complete change of the user's listening habit. If one still has the mindset of listening to "in-head" headphones, the person won't be able to find the same enjoyment in these cans. However, give the phones some time, they may burn in and you may burn in as well haha.


----------



## adeadcrab

Dusted off my Grado GS100i's today (Bought in 2010!) after recently modding them.. basically everything has been replaced except for the drivers and earcups.. started off with the non-detachable cable being intermittent. After that was the headband, earpads, gimbals, rodblocks... sounds fantastic today through my OTL amp.. long live Grado!


----------



## Gippy (Aug 26, 2021)

SilverEars said:


> By i series, you mean the prestige series back then they had the label i after? Like 325i ?


The i-series was the 2nd generation of Grado drivers from 2007-13. The i-series model was the SR325*is* because the gold SR325i was an earlier tweak. The PS1000 is a confusing name and counts as part of the i-series, as the PS1000i name does not exist. The high-end models of the e-series changed the driver diameter from 44mm to 50mm.



speCD said:


> I've always been interested in the GS2000e. I believe they tune the drivers differently for different models. Do you mean the drivers in these are completely different from other 50mm?


The GS2000e is peculiar in that it's easily the most treble-focused of the GS line. All of the GS models have a 6khz peak, but the GS2000e's peak is so extreme (up to +10dB greater than the other models) that any music with cymbals made me wince with discomfort. I know there are some happy GS2000e owners but they must be listening at a very low volume, or have certain music that pairs up well with it... or they may have significant hearing loss because 4khz-6khz is where your hearing starts to decline first. The 6khz peak can be tamed by switching pads but then the upper bass is congested. Not sure how Grado tweaked the GS2000e driver, but I couldn't get any good lower-bass extension out of it even with EQ. Joshua Valour's infamous SR80e vs GS2000e video had him declaring the SR80e as superior, regardless of price, and I could understand how he came to that conclusion.


----------



## SilverEars (Aug 26, 2021)

Gippy said:


> The i-series was the 2nd generation of Grado drivers from 2007-13. The i-series model was the SR325*is* because the gold SR325i was an earlier tweak. The PS1000 is a confusing name and counts as part of the i-series, as the PS1000i name does not exist. The high-end models of the e-series changed the driver diameter from 44mm to 50mm.


Interesting.  I have SR325is, which is in chrome, and I think it has a good driver inside.  So, you are saying they increase the driver size for the next generation models.

Does this mean the headphones in the i-series all used the same 44mm driver?  The only difference is the housing?  Is this generally the case for each generation of Grados?  Same driver with various types of housings used for different models?  I mean, what is the difference between a SR60, 80, 125, 225, etc..?

What about the X-series, what was changed?  Are they all 50mm drivers?


----------



## Gippy (Aug 26, 2021)

All i-series headphones used 44mm diameter drivers. They aren't necessarily the same drivers from model to model. x-series is all 44mm because there are no high-end x-series models out yet.

As for the Prestige Series differences, they all use the basic driver, but the more expensive models have tweaks. This is what Grado alleges:

60: Basic driver.
80: Driver is de-stressed. Further research indicates the diaphragm has some sort of thin formula applied to it.
125: Driver uses a "higher grade" of copper for the voice coil. If the voice coil wire has a different thickness, or the voice coil is wound a different number of times, this will affect how it vibrates the diaphragm, which will affect the sound. Cable upgraded to 8-conductor.
225: Rear metal grill instead of a rear plastic grill. Switch to L pad (i/e-series) or F pad (x series)
The last time I tried the 60 vs 225 challenge was around ten years ago, with SR60i + L pads vs. the SR225i stock. There was a difference, but it was very slight, and you're basically paying much more for a slightly smoother sound. Whether or not that's worth it is up to you.


----------



## Stevko

Gippy said:


> All i-series headphones used 44mm diameter drivers. They aren't necessarily the same drivers from model to model.
> 
> As for the Prestige Series differences, they all use the basic driver, but the more expensive models have tweaks. This is what Grado alleges:
> 
> ...


therefore I wonder if I should go for sr60x


----------



## kmhaynes

speCD said:


> Yeah I was aware of these impressions, but still bought the rs1e instead of the rs2e. Logically I just don't understand why a company would do this to their higher-end models.
> 
> It turned out the 50mm driver ones are still more capable headphones. It's just the tuning, which was changed too abruptly over the previous headphones. But with time, I started to realize these are still as Grado as before. Now I can feel the realistic presentation, openess, and effortlessness which I always look for in a Grado. There's an extra layer of refinement in the sound and I can't go back to the previous models anymore (including rs2e).
> 
> I've always been interested in the GS2000e. I believe they tune the drivers differently for different models. Do you mean the drivers in these are completely different from other 50mm?


I feel that way with my PS500e that I've had for about 4 months now, coming from the RS2e.  The 500e has an additional level of detail and refinement over the RS2e -- not tons, but noticeable to the discerning ear and brain.  But the 500e has a slightly "darker" flavor due to a slightly elevated ~50 - 300 hz region.  When I first compared them to the RS2e for about 2 weeks, the 500 always sounded richer, so I sold the RS2e.  Now that I have only the 500 (as far a Grado's), I see why people call it "dark" -- it's pretty hefty in the low-upper bass region.  I wish the price diff between the PS500e and the PS1000e was not so huge - I'd love to hear the 1000.


----------



## SilverEars (Aug 26, 2021)

Gippy said:


> All i-series headphones used 44mm diameter drivers. They aren't necessarily the same drivers from model to model. x-series is all 44mm because there are no high-end x-series models out yet.
> 
> As for the Prestige Series differences, they all use the basic driver, but the more expensive models have tweaks. This is what Grado alleges:
> 
> ...


Ok, so I take it up to 325 are not considered high-end.  I agree about differences from the SR60 or 80 to the 225 or 325.  Hence, I went SR325


----------



## movinIron (Aug 26, 2021)

Stevko said:


> therefore I wonder if I should go for sr60x


Why not? With the SR60e series I couldn‘t get used to the roll off from 14 kHz to 20 kHz. Therefore this could in no way be the same driver as used in the SR80e. Some preferred this sounding over the 80e.
But the X- drivers, as far as I hear and read, are a completely different thing. So why not give them a try?


SilverEars said:


> Ok, so I take it up to 325 are not considered high-end.  I agree about differences from the SR60 or 80 to the 225 or 325.  Hence, I went SR325


Depends on how you define high end. As for german magazines an reviewers, the top model of the Prestige line is definitely High End. What I would subscribe remembering the effect the switch from SR225e to SR325e made. And speaking of it, I think the british reviewers also called the SR325 high end. 1993 - 96 it was their, Grados, top model.
I guess Gippy meant ’high end‘ as in ‚upper end‘ or ‚top line‘, the expensive models. Therefore maybe ‘state of the art‘.
‘Reference class‘ would point to the RS models. Which would also be misleading.
So let me quote:‘Descriptions in audio is generally wide open and not concrete‘


----------



## SilverEars (Aug 26, 2021)

movinIron said:


> Depends on how you define high end. As for german magazines an reviewers, the top model of the Prestige line is definitely High End. What I would subscribe remembering the effect the switch from SR225e to SR325e made. And speaking of it, I think the british reviewers also called the SR325 high end. 1993 - 96 it was their, Grados, top model.
> I guess Gippy meant ’high end‘ as in ‚upper end‘ or ‚top line‘, the expensive models. Therefore maybe ‘state of the art‘.
> ‘Reference class‘ would point to the RS models. Which would also be misleading.
> So let me quote:‘Descriptions in audio is generally wide open and not concrete‘


My question was in context of Gippy's statement regarding driver sizes for 'high-end' Grados.  I'm simply asking what models he means by 'high-end,' to know which models got the 50mm drivers (is 325 excluded for 'high-end'), not what 'high-end' is relatively speaking.  I'm on the same page in regards to term being relative.


----------



## adeadcrab

The GS1000i outside earcup housing diameter around the driver is approx 55mm but not the driver size - any info on driver size for GS series Grados?


----------



## Stevko

ordered SR60e. (dealer return 55% off)


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

SilverEars said:


> My question was in context of Gippy's statement regarding driver sizes for 'high-end' Grados.  I'm simply asking what models he means by 'high-end,' to know which models got the 50mm drivers (is 325 excluded for 'high-end'), not what 'high-end' is relatively speaking.  I'm on the same page in regards to term being relative.


I believe that the RS1e, the PS*e line and the GS*e line all got the 50mm drivers.


----------



## Stevko (Aug 27, 2021)

Frequency Response is quite different.(rs1e/ps500 is more like 325)
Ps 1000/2000 and gs is much like each other


----------



## movinIron

adeadcrab said:


> The GS1000i outside earcup housing diameter around the driver is approx 55mm but not the driver size - any info on driver size for GS series Grados?


As far as I remember:
- All first (no end letter) and second (‘i‘) generation drivers were 44mm in diameter. This including the first PS1000 which first came with the second generation driver technic. Although there was no ‘i‘ in it‘s name it‘s the ‚‘PS1000i‘ featuring a 44mm 2nd generation driver. Same with PS500(i) (Have once seen a PS1000 with just a polished to matte metal cup, no chrome, no powdered stuff, featuring what I remember as a 44mm driver.)
- The first application of 50mm (driver housing diameter, not headphone cup) came with the 3rd generation, the ‘e‘ series in 2014. RS1e, PS1000e and GS1000e.


Joaquin Dinero said:


> I believe that the RS1e, the PS*e line and the GS*e line all got the 50mm drivers.


The PS500 both have 44mm drivers.
- September 2011 PS500 (which is an ‘PS500i‘ but was never named like this. ‘i‘ series came January 2009)
- June 2014  PS500e (all existing Grado Headphones were updated to ‘e‘ at once)

(Please correct, if someone has different information.)


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

movinIron said:


> As far as I remember:
> - All first (no end letter) and second (‘i‘) generation drivers were 44mm in diameter. This including the first PS1000 which first came with the second generation driver technic. Although there was no ‘i‘ in it‘s name it‘s the ‚‘PS1000i‘ featuring a 44mm 2nd generation driver. Same with PS500(i) (Have once seen a PS1000 with just a polished to matte metal cup, no chrome, no powdered stuff, featuring what I remember as a 44mm driver.)
> - The first application of 50mm (driver housing diameter, not headphone cup) came with the 3rd generation, the ‘e‘ series in 2014. RS1e, PS1000e and GS1000e.
> 
> ...


You're probably right, I forgot about the PS500e. The PS1000e and 2000e were the ones I meant. I always think of the PS500 in the "midsize" line, not associated with the others.


----------



## SrTexugo




----------



## movinIron (Aug 28, 2021)

Grado headphone history …so far

1989: HP 1000
1991: SR100
          SR200
          SR300 (Rumor has it, they were made from HP1000 spare drivers)
1993: SR125  (44mm)
          SR225  (44mm)
          SR325  (44mm)
1994, March: SR80 (I remember hearing John Grado say‚‘the phone that all started with‘ or
          something like that on YouTube. I am pretty sure, but must be wrong…?!)
1994, October: SR60  (44mm)
1996, March: RS1  (44mm, buttoned)
1997, February: RS2  (44mm, buttoned)
1999, August: SR40 (??mm)
2002: Freesystems Headphone  (44mm)
2003: SR325i  (44mm, golden cups called ‘antique brass finish‘)
2005: HF1  (44mm)
2006: GS1000  (44mm)
          PS1  (44mm)
2009, January: SR60i  (44mm, larger chamber)
          SR80i  (44mm, larger chamber)
          SR125i  (44mm, 8 conductor cable, larger chamber)
          SR225i  (44mm, 8 conductor cable, larger chamber)
          SR325is  (44mm, 8 conductor cable, larger chamber)
          RS2i  (44mm, 8 conductor cable (, *jarrah wood?*))
          RS1i  (44mm, 8 conductor cable (, *jarrah wood?*))
          GS1000i  (44mm, 8 conductor cable (, *jarrah wood?*))
2009, March: PS1000  (44mm, i-series driver (,*sleeve jarrah*, cup aluminum*?*))
2009, May 15th: HF2  (44mm, i-series driver)
2009, September : iGi
          GR8
2010: GR10
2011: John Varvatos Headphone  (44mm, i-series driver, based on GS1000i, single unit)
2011, September : PS500  (44mm, i-series driver (,sleeve ???, cup aluminum?))
2012, November 28th: Dolce&Gabbana Headphone (44mm, i-series driver)
2013, December 4th: Bushmills Whiskey Barrel Headphone (44mm, i-series driver, white oak from
          the barrels)
2014: Thailand Anniversary Headphone  (??mm)
          Fairfax Recordings Series Headphone  (??mm, single unit)
          John Mayer Headphone  (*50mm*, mahogany, appears to be special modified Allesandro
          MS-Pro)
2014, June 10th: SR60e  (44mm)
          SR80e  (44mm)
          SR125e  (44mm, 8 conductor cable)
          SR225e  (44mm, 8 conductor cable)
          SR325e  (44mm, 8 conductor cable)
          RS2e  (44mm, 8 conductor cable, mahogany)
          RS1e  (*50mm*, 8 conductor cable, mahogany)
          GS1000e  (*50mm*, *12 conductor cable,* mahogany)
2015: Billy Joel Headphone  (50mm, mahogany, single unit)
2015, May: why Hunger Headphone  (50mm, mahogany, single unit)
2015, July: GH1 (44mm, 8 conductor cable, brooklin maple)
2016, May: Microsoft Headphone   (50mm, 8 conductor cable, modified
          RS1e)
2016, May 12th : GS2000e Headphone  (50mm, 12 conductor cable, sleeve maple, cup mahogany)
2016, December: Russel’s Reserve Whiskey Headphone (44mm, 8 conductor cable, oak? from
          their whiskey barrels)
          GH2  (44mm, 8 conductor cable, cocobolo)
2017, January: Grado x A24: Moonlight Headphone (50mm, 12 conductor cable, appears to be
          based on GS1000e/2000e, unclear if one or two pairs were build)
2017, April: EJ Brandy Headphone  (50mm, 8 conductor cable, mahogany, appears to be based on
          RS1e)
2017, May: Liberté Headphone  (44mm, 8 conductor cable, same wood as their barrels, appears to
          be based on RS2e)
2017, June 1st: PS2000e (50mm, *30 port diffusor,* 12 conductor cable, sleeve maple, cup ‘smoked
          chrome’ aluminum)
2017, October: The Wheeler Headphone  (44mm, 8 conductor cable, same wood as their building,
          appears to be based on RS2e)
2017, December: Uncrate Supply Headphone  (50mm, 12 conductor cable, sleeve maple, cup
          black-washed oak, ‘unique‘ leather headband, special modified GS2000e)
2018, March: 1888 Double Barrel Reserva Headphone (44mm, 8 conductor cable, american and
          spanish oak, appears to be based on RS2e)
…

The missing 25 will follow one of the next sleepless nights.
This is what you do, carrying the youngest Grado Fan (4 month) around in circles…, to get the wife some sleep.
As always: Correct me where I am wrong or something is missing.


----------



## Stevko

Same size. But how many versions are there?


----------



## movinIron (Aug 28, 2021)

2018, May: Black Label I Headphone. (44mm, 8 conductor cable, black washed oak, appears to be based on RS2e)
Black Label II Headphone (50mm, 12 conductor cable, black washed oak, appears to be based on GS1000e)
2018, June 30th: 25 years High-Fidelity-Studios Headphone   (44mm, 8 conductor cable, cembra wood cup, resembles GH4, 25 pairs were made)
2018, July: Harley Davidson Headphone (made from 2 Harley Davidson pistons)
2018, August: New Amsterdam Headphone (44mm, 8 conductor cable, aluminum, appears to be based on PS500e)
2018, September: GH3 (44mm, 8 conductor cable, Norwegian pine ‘pancake‘ cup)
          GH4  (44mm, 8 conductor cable, Norwegian pine cup)
2018, October: Grado x A24: Mid90s Headphone (50mm, 12 conductor cable, sleeve maple, cup mahogany, appears to be based on GS2000e, single unit)
2018, October 2nd: GW100 Headphone
2018, December 27th: IGe3
2019, January: Ariana Grande x Reebok Headphone (50mm, 12 conductor cable, single unit)
2019, February: James Taylor Headphone (50mm, 12 conductor cable, mahogany/cocobolo cup, single unit)
2019, March: Oreo I Headphone
2019, August 26th: UN2000e  (50mm, 12 conductor cable, black washed oak, appears to be based on GS2000e)
2019, September 4th: The White Headphone (50mm, *30 port diffusor, *white ‘platter‘ housing)
2019, December: EJ & Coogi & Grado  (50mm, 8 conductor cable, brandy cask wood and colored knitted headband, appears to be based on RS1e)
2020, June 10th: The Hemp Headphone  (44mm /38 Ohm, 8 conductor cable, F-cushion, sleeve maple, cup compressed hemp fiber)
2020, October 6th: GT220 (true wireless in ear)
2021, May 17th : SR60x  (44mm /38 Ohm (4th generation driver), 4 conductor cable, S-cushion)
           SR80x  (44mm /38 Ohm (4th generation driver), 4 conductor cable, S-cushion)
           SR125x  (44mm /38 Ohm (4th generation driver), 4 conductor cable, S-cushion)
           SR225x  (44mm /38 Ohm (4th generation driver), 8 conductor cable, F-cushion)
           SR325x  (44mm /38 Ohm (4th generation driver), 8 conductor cable, S-cushion)
…
2021/22: Thelonious Monk headphone

Was there a SR40i ???
When came the iGrado ???
What about the black anodized 325 ???


----------



## carboncopy

Super posts, thank you sir!

I was wondering…I bought a used GS1000i (the box says 1000i), but the headphones themselves have just GS1000 written on them. How can one tell if it is really a GS1000i and not a GS1000?

PS: since I wrote that I use them the least I use them excusively…crazy


----------



## Johnscheley

Since I bought an RS2e with G cushions I haven't used the GS3000 anymore.  The RS has more flavor, a liquid sound and is more forgiving on the worst recordings.  Right now it's my preference.


----------



## movinIron (Aug 28, 2021)

carboncopy said:


> …How can one tell if it is really a GS1000i and not a GS1000?


My pleasure.
(Was thinking for weeks about something like it)
Easy task:
- 8-conductor cable. The all-beloved garden hose.
- Modified rods. They are round no more squared.
- Take a torchlight: The now used neodymium magnets appear silver instead of brassy/goldish.


----------



## Gippy

I wouldn't consider any of the one-off custom Grados (like the Ariana Grande, or the Oreo, in which 50 were made for a contest) to be real models. Only ones that were available for sale to the public should count.

With that being said, the Black Label (BL1/BL2) headphones were probably the most recent rare models, as they were sold on 4OE for about a month before disappearing.


----------



## redlegs75

Super job! Appreciate the Grado history.


----------



## carboncopy

movinIron said:


> My pleasure.
> (Was thinking for weeks about something like it)
> Easy task:
> - 8-conductor cable. The all-beloved garden hose.
> ...


Thanks! I did reterminated it with XLR and it had 8 connector…


----------



## lowrider007

I have a pair of 225e's which sounds too bright with my Audeze Deckard Amp, they used to be paired with an old M-Stage HPA-1, that pairing was magic, very warm sounding amp, wish I'd never got rid it tbh, now I'm wondering will a tube amp give me that warmth back and if so any recommendations would be welcome (£100-£300), or do I grab the new 225x/325x being that they are warmer sounding and hope they pair better with my leaner sounding Deckard amp?


----------



## TheMiddleSky (Aug 28, 2021)

movinIron said:


> Grado headphone history …so far
> 
> 1989: HP 1000
> 1991: SR100
> ...



Where are the 40mm driver Grados? I remember they use 40mm driver for long time before move to 44mm



movinIron said:


> 2018, May: Black Label I Headphone. (44mm, 8 conductor cable, black washed oak, appears to be based on RS2e)
> Black Label II Headphone (50mm, 12 conductor cable, black washed oak, appears to be based on GS1000e)
> 2018, June 30th: 25 years High-Fidelity-Studios Headphone   (44mm, 8 conductor cable, cembra wood cup, resembles GH4, 25 pairs were made)
> 2018, July: Harley Davidson Headphone (made from 2 Harley Davidson pistons)
> ...



SR325X use flat pad as default


----------



## Gippy

44mm = 40mm. The black ring around the driver is the difference.


----------



## Stevko




----------



## dynavit

Moviniron, you realy did a great job with your list of all the Grados !!! Hell lot of work!!!
Thank you very much


----------



## movinIron (Aug 28, 2021)

Changes so far:
2006: GS1000 (44mm, *squared rods, ‘golden’ magnet,* mahogany cup)
2009, January: GS1000i (44mm, 8 conductor cable, *now round rods, silver magnet* (, jarrah wood?))
_2011: John Varvatos Headphone (44mm, i-series driver, based on GS1000i, single unit)
2014:Fairfax Recordings Series Headphone (??mm, single unit)/
John Mayer Headphone (50mm, mahogany, appears to be special modified Allesandro MS-Pro, single unit)
2015: Billy Joel Headphone (50mm, mahogany, single unit)_
*2015, February 28th: Gr8e
GR10e
2015, April 15th: eGrado (44mm, blue plastic neckband)*
_2015, May: why Hunger Headphone (50mm, mahogany, single unit)_
*2016, February 24th: iGe w/Mic & Remote*
_2016, December: Russel’s Reserve Whiskey Headphone (44mm, 8 conductor cable, oak? from
their whiskey barrels, limited pairs were made)
2017, January: Grado x A24: Moonlight Headphone (50mm, 12 conductor cable, appears to be
based on GS1000e/2000e, unclear if one or two pairs were build)
2018, July: Harley Davidson Headphone (made from 2 Harley Davidson *Street 750cc* pistons, *wooden rodblocks*)
2018, August: New Amsterdam Headphone (44mm, 8 conductor cable, aluminum, appears to be based on PS500e)
2018, October: Grado x A24: Mid90s Headphone (50mm, 12 conductor cable, sleeve maple, cup mahogany, appears to be based on GS2000e, single unit)
2019, January: Ariana Grande x Reebok Headphone (50mm, 12 conductor cable, single unit)
2019, February: James Taylor Headphone (50mm, 12 conductor cable, mahoganycocobolo cup, single unit)
2019, March: Oreo I Headphone *(??mm, white-washed oak in black-washed oak, only 50 pairs were made for a contest)*_
*2019, August 28th: HF3 (44mm, braided sheathing cable, red oak cup)*
2019, September 4th: The White Headphone (50mm, 30 port diffusor,white ‘platter‘ *maple* housing)

Was there a SR40i ???
When came the iGrado ???
What about the black anodized 325 ???
Alessandro Music Series One original version (44mm)
Alessandro Music Series One 2009 version (44mm)
Alessandro Music Series Two (44mm, metal cup)
Alessandro Music Series Pro (50mm)
What is a Grado HP2 Headphone?

Can anybody check if the x-drivers protrude by 2-3 mm into the chamber, compared to e-drivers?


----------



## movinIron (Aug 29, 2021)

{deleted by myself. Send double.}


----------



## movinIron (Aug 29, 2021)

TheMiddleSky said:


> …
> SR325X use flat pad as default


‚I am not worthy, I am not worthy,…‘ [freely Wayne Campbell]
You are completely right and I was way too tired doing all that single handed on the phone.
SR325x (44mm /38 Ohm (4th generation driver), 8 conductor cable, *F*-cushion)
*{Corrections due to Bob Levi‘s Facebook post:}*
2018, April 9th: LA&OC Audio Society 25th Anniversary Headphone (50mm, 12 conductor cable, single piece housing (no sleeve) - *californian* *striped* oak cup, *based* on GS2000e, 12 - 14 units were made.)

I am curious to see the diffusor. @Astral Abyss, @clundbe1 and @Nickelodeon: Could you please provide some Photos? Couldn‘t find pics of the ear side.

Special thanks to clundbe, proving that the US border *is not* the invincibly fortification wall, repelling other countries Grado Fans from purchasing these sometimes excruciating rare gems.


----------



## dr cornelius

A new 225x review is up:

https://headphone.guru/grado-sr225x-review-a-titan-reborn/


----------



## sling5s (Aug 31, 2021)

Need a little help.
I avoided the GS and PS Grado because the Pads (G Cush) places the driver too far from the ear. I get the detail and soundstage but it just wasn't my need at least for Grados.
I've owned all the RS1 variations both with Flat pads in the vintage RS1 and  L Cush in the later RS1.
I love how these pads places the driver so close to the ear and how this makes the vocals, guitar and other instrument so upfront and immediate with all the attack and bite.

Because Grado missed it with the RS1e (to my ears), I have kept the RS1i and had the RS2e and am waiting for the RS1X.

However, I am considering the GS3000e. I know the drivers being further away from ear, it's not going to have the "on ear" sound (of Prestige and Reference models), but I'm wondering if with EQing, especially bumping up the 2Khz on the GS3000e will give me some of that "RS1 like sound" I want.

How are GS3000e in the upper mids and lower treble:  Neutral? Recessed? Forward?
How are the bass? I actually don't need or prefer much.

Or should I just wait for the RS1X?  My worries or concerns are that the RS1X if they go with the F pads that it would be overly warm and congested because of the lack of treble (and air because of the lack of treble). The option could be to put the L Cush and try them of the RX1X if they come do come with the F pads but being tuned for F pads, the L Cush may also not really work.

I just may have to wait for the RSX to come out in October and purchase the GS3000e and hear for myself.
But your thoughts would also help while I'm waiting. 

thanks


----------



## wormsdriver

sling5s said:


> Need a little help.
> I avoided the GS and PS Grado because the Pads (G Cush) places the driver too far from the ear. I get the detail and soundstage but it just wasn't my need at least for Grados.
> I've owned all the RS1 variations both with Flat pads in the vintage RS1 and  L Cush in the later RS1.
> I love how these pads places the driver so close to the ear and how this makes the vocals, guitar and other instrument so upfront and immediate with all the attack and bite.
> ...


Hi, the Rs1x is coming out in October? Where did you hear this?


----------



## SoundGuru

Not sure if others have compared the two versions, but the X version (at least for the 225x) is quite a bit different. Flat pads are a compromise in comfort & sound quality. For rock music  with good recordings, 225e for me is a better performer. These new versions have quite a bit more mid-bass  and the flat pads also reduce the soundstage. I tried the flat pads on the RS2e and I was definitely not a fan. 

 Some people might prefer the new tunings so YMMV...


----------



## lakej (Aug 31, 2021)

I dropped my PS500 and one side has lost all bass. Pushing the cable at just the right angle restores the sounds so probably something is loose that can be fixed. They're already superglued ~3 times and now it's time for dissection...

Is it only the glue on the front that holds the inside. Or how would I go about to open them?

I'm looking for replacement cans but I just like the PS500 too much...


----------



## carboncopy

lakej said:


> I dropped my PS500 and one side has lost all bass. Pushing the cable at just the right angle restores the sounds so probably something is loose that can be fixed. They're already superglued ~3 times and now it's time for dissection...
> 
> Is it only the glue on the front that holds the inside. Or how would I go about to open them?
> 
> I'm looking for replacement cans but I just like the PS500 too much...


Very intresting…so it has sound only the bass is missing? I had with me a PS2000e which had sound (on both side), but the bass was completly lacking (both sides). I mean total nothing, even with smaller pads. I thought then, that if the driver makes sound then it is what is…but it can be then that they had a similar problem?


----------



## Gippy

sling5s said:


> Need a little help. (Own RS1i/RS2e, disliked RS1e, considering PS2000e/GS3000e)



The 50mm drivers move the midbass hump from 90hz to 150hz, remove the 2khz boost, and have a significant 6khz boost. If you switch out the G pads, you may feel there's less clarity. I EQ out the 150hz and 6khz boosts, and boost 2khz slightly (that's where the magic happens), so my EQ curve looks like a W. The high-end 50mm driver models aren't known for being "lively" so they may let you down. What they provide is better sub-bass extension (just enough so that it's no longer anemic; they still aren't bassy), and a much wider soundstage which helps with complicated passages, and lessens fatigue for extended listening sessions.

You're probably better off trying to find a GH4, which I thought was better than the Hemp/RS2e, or a GS1000i/PS1000 (the last large models with 44mm drivers). If you're still considering the PS2000e/GS3000e, note that the PS2000e's weight (550g) is a dealbreaker for many. The GS3000e (330g) is around the same weight as an HD800S and is way more comfortable.


----------



## lakej

carboncopy said:


> Very intresting…so it has sound only the bass is missing? I had with me a PS2000e which had sound (on both side), but the bass was completly lacking (both sides). I mean total nothing, even with smaller pads. I thought then, that if the driver makes sound then it is what is…but it can be then that they had a similar problem?



It sounds a bit like when you have the plug not connnected properly. Very thin and like the audio is further away than normal. I noticed now the entire driver casing inside the aluminium house is rotateable aswell.


----------



## DTgill

lakej said:


> I dropped my PS500 and one side has lost all bass. Pushing the cable at just the right angle restores the sounds so probably something is loose that can be fixed. They're already superglued ~3 times and now it's time for dissection...
> 
> Is it only the glue on the front that holds the inside. Or how would I go about to open them?
> 
> I'm looking for replacement cans but I just like the PS500 too much...


I have the PS500 and I really like them too.

Heat the aluminum housing and twist the wooden cups back and forth until the the two parts separate. Of course remove gimbal.


----------



## lakej (Aug 31, 2021)

DTgill said:


> I have the PS500 and I really like them too.
> 
> Heat the aluminum housing and twist the wooden cups back and forth until the the two parts separate. Of course remove gimbal.


I managed to get the driver out using only my nails. Great build quality :- )
Bad news though. The magnet... driver(?) is out of its socket.

edit: actually i just popped the thing back in and now the bass is back... praying there didn't get dirt or sticky substance caught inside.

Can someone recommend glue for putting the driver in place again?

edit 2: I put som isolation tape around the driver and put it back in... so I can replace the cable after i break them the 5th time.


----------



## sling5s

Gippy said:


> The 50mm drivers move the midbass hump from 90hz to 150hz, remove the 2khz boost, and have a significant 6khz boost. If you switch out the G pads, you may feel there's less clarity. I EQ out the 150hz and 6khz boosts, and boost 2khz slightly (that's where the magic happens), so my EQ curve looks like a W. The high-end 50mm driver models aren't known for being "lively" so they may let you down. What they provide is better sub-bass extension (just enough so that it's no longer anemic; they still aren't bassy), and a much wider soundstage which helps with complicated passages, and lessens fatigue for extended listening sessions.
> 
> You're probably better off trying to find a GH4, which I thought was better than the Hemp/RS2e, or a GS1000i/PS1000 (the last large models with 44mm drivers). If you're still considering the PS2000e/GS3000e, note that the PS2000e's weight (550g) is a dealbreaker for many. The GS3000e (330g) is around the same weight as an HD800S and is way more comfortable.


The G Cush (and it's greater driver distance from the ear) tends to move everything (frequencies) up like your saying. Definitely has it's pluses and minuses. 
I'll probably have to learn to accept, appreciate and maybe even love the GS3000e for what it does and not demand and hate for what it can't.  
At the same time EQ it like your saying so that I can get some of what I have come to love from the RS sound.  

Appreciate the help. 

My plan is to purchase both the GS3000e and RS1X when it releases.  Really crossing fingers that the RS1X fixes what was wrong with the RS1e.  
Not expecting the RS1X will be perfect because the X series seems to be a departure or I guess significant progression/evolution from the "i" and "e" series sound especially in the bass.


----------



## Stevko




----------



## Stevko

Stevko said:


>


Ahhh… same issue again. No sound/bad sound one side. Same as my 325x


----------



## Gippy

If you're getting the same issue on the same side, I would question your amp's jack.


----------



## movinIron (Sep 2, 2021)

Stevko said:


> Ahhh… same issue again. No sound/bad sound one side. Same as my 325x


Left side?
Both phones?
Plugged to the xCAN, port ‘SE‘?
Or to the Magni?
Is the bad sounding side’s driver loose/movable?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Stevko said:


> Ahhh… same issue again. No sound/bad sound one side. Same as my 325x


What Gippy said +1 
Every single time I've had a L/R imbalance it was a connector issue


----------



## movinIron (Sep 2, 2021)

@Stevko: Uh, no… I think it‘s the right side.
Correct?


----------



## Heyyoudvd (Sep 2, 2021)

Plugging my Grados into my iPhone, putting my iPhone in my pocket, and walking around my apartment with the dangling cord connected to my pocket - becomes a much tougher affair after you’ve adopted two kittens…


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Heyyoudvd said:


> Plugging my Grados into my iPhone, putting my iPhone in my pocket, and walking around my apartment with the dangling cord connect to my pocket - becomes a much tougher affair after you’ve adopted two kittens…


 😄 It's the knobs on the kitchen cabinets that always get me


----------



## movinIron (Sep 2, 2021)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> What Gippy said +1
> Every single time I've had a L/R imbalance it was a connector issue


A little off topic: My own Nightowl has an imbalance by more than 2 dB in the lower mids.
Male voices are wandering to the right when getting to deeper tones. Marla Glen is nearly always placed there.


----------



## movinIron (Sep 2, 2021)

Heyyoudvd said:


> Plugging my Grados into my iPhone, putting my iPhone in my pocket, and walking around my apartment with the dangling cord connect to my pocket - becomes a much tougher affair after you’ve adopted two kittens…


Have shortened the RS2 cable (2.5 mm TRRS) since there are kids.
The whirlwinds were always caught in the cable.
l‘m with you guys…


----------



## Stevko (Sep 3, 2021)

Gippy said:


> If you're getting the same issue on the same side, I would question your amp's jack.


Nope:
May: 325 x tested on magni 3 and yamaha reciver. returned i may. money back

sep: sr60e tested on my new xCAN and apple dongle. If i touch the cable with the cup, The sounds goes from lower/higher/dead


----------



## Stevko

movinIron said:


> Left side?
> Both phones?
> Plugged to the xCAN, port ‘SE‘?
> Or to the Magni?
> Is the bad sounding side’s driver loose/movable?


Yes
Yes
Yes
Driver not loose.
It is the cable.


----------



## Stevko (Sep 3, 2021)

movinIron said:


> @Stevko: Uh, no… I think it‘s the right side.
> Correct?


Left
hard to be a Grado fan in these days.
bought 4 grado this year. 2= ok(bought used) and 2= def. (bought new)


----------



## funkymartyn

Need to do a photo soon showing my 8 grado.  But for now these are my two newest good deals.....Ps1000 and GS1000i...


----------



## carboncopy

What’s your take comparing these two? I too have the GS1000i…


----------



## funkymartyn

carboncopy said:


> What’s your take comparing these two? I too have the GS1000i…


To be honest , it's too early. Only received the Gs on Wed.   I tried them (both )  Playing cds via my schitt magni 2  Amp.  Only needs a little on the volume dial.  Prefer my PS.     Yet the Gs  sound quite good without amp and only using my  Fiio M7  audio player , mp3 320.   Sounded good.    So need to try out further and trying vinyl Lps. 
But for the prices ....I'm happy.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

carboncopy said:


> What’s your take comparing these two? I too have the GS1000i…


I have both of those models as well. I like the PS1000 substantially better in just about every way. And I do like the GS1000i, but it just sounds pedestrian by comparison.


----------



## maggiesbrother

Friday night with my loved and trusted RS2e - bliss


----------



## sling5s (Sep 3, 2021)

Looking at the RS1 (non "e") and RS2e or just most SR & RS (except for "e") Frequency Response, there is a peak/spike at 2-3Khz and again at 5-7Khz.
If you look at the GS and PS (G-Cush) Frequency Response, there is no 2-3Khz peak/spike but still a 5-7KHz one.
So I imagine if you were to EQ and bump up the 2-3Khz on the GS/PS models, you might have a similar (not exact of course) sound signature to the SR/RS.

Has anyone tried this on their PS2000e or GS3000e? Just wonder what it was like for you. I'm planning on trying.
Just need to find and install an EQ on my Audirvana Studio.


----------



## movinIron (Sep 3, 2021)

Stevko said:


> Left
> hard to be a Grado fan in these days.
> bought 4 grado this year. 2= ok(bought used) and 2= def. (bought new)


Weird. Both of the pizza boxes had the Grado original seal?
Showroom Grados sometimes come with distorted cable.
I ‘m sorry for your bad luck. None of my Grados ever had an issue. Except crumbling ear pads… (Knocking on wood)


maggiesbrother said:


> Friday night with my loved and trusted RS2e - bliss


Great Turntable! What’s your cartridge?
This is a very interesting cable. What is it exactly? Especially the ports in the earcups?


----------



## Stevko

movinIron said:


> Weird. Both of the pizza boxes had the Grado original seal?
> Showroom Grados sometimes come with distorted cable.
> I ‘m sorry for your bad luck. None of my Grados ever had an issue. Except crumbling ear pads… (Knocking on wood)
> 
> ...


325x bought new/sealed from amazon.com
60e was a dealer return/open box.
Dealer will send me a return label.
So what to buy next?


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

Heyyoudvd said:


> Plugging my Grados into my iPhone, putting my iPhone in my pocket, and walking around my apartment with the dangling cord connected to my pocket - becomes a much tougher affair after you’ve adopted two kittens…


Good to know as I'm planning on something similar (bring my cat back from mum's and add a new kitten)


----------



## clundbe1

Stevko said:


> 325x bought new/sealed from amazon.com
> 60e was a dealer return/open box.
> Dealer will send me a return label.
> So what to buy next?


Maybe wait for one of the wooden x model?


----------



## Stevko

clundbe1 said:


> Maybe wait for one of the wooden x model?


Can’t give up now.
Think I must try another Grado
😍


----------



## movinIron

clundbe1 said:


> Maybe wait for one of the wooden x model?


There is one.
Grado UK placed it in the reference series.
https://www.grado.co.uk/reference-series.html
😉


----------



## maggiesbrother

movinIron said:


> Great Turntable! What’s your cartridge?
> This is a very interesting cable. What is it exactly? Especially the ports in the earcups?


Hey, thanks - yeah, a Linn Axis in good working condition is one of the best price to performance tables ever made. I use a AT 440MLa - this one is NOS since they stopped making them a few years ago but you can still find them. Great match for the Linn tonearms.
 I had a guy on here do the mod for the ear cups and he did a great job - I forget his handle but he chimes in on occasion. The cable was made be Fog City Audio - I wanted something light and flexible to go with the RS2e (the opposite of the stock cable). I had him install 3.5mm ports so I could switch cables between these and my anandas.


----------



## ruinedx

hemp...


----------



## redlegs75

maggiesbrother said:


> Friday night with my loved and trusted RS2e - bliss


I love your setup here. Yummy listening.


----------



## kessekwot

where are the headquarters


----------



## DTgill

kessekwot said:


> where are the headquarters


New York


----------



## Gippy

Oof, I hope Hurricane Ida didn't adversely affect Grado and its employees too much.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

Listening to Elliott Smith's first album through SR60x with Yaxi pads paired with Qudelix 5k, walking through a gorgeous sunny London but feeling like I'm in the room with the legend, back from the dead.


----------



## Stevko

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Listening to Elliott Smith's first album through SR60x with Yaxi pads paired with Qudelix 5k, walking through a gorgeous sunny London but feeling like I'm in the room with the legend, back from the dead.


Nice.. miss London
Long time since I visit London.(2006)


----------



## DTgill

Listening to Pink Floyd 'Hey you' on my SR325X, one word:
Sublime...
Transitive verb:
:to cause to pass directly from the solid to the vapor state and condense back to solid form.
Yes, it's true


----------



## dpump

I have a chrome plated 325is I am going to list in the classifieds soon. If anyone here is  interested please PM me.


----------



## carboncopy

Does anyone have any info about the further X range? I mean the RS1e and the RS2e is sold out like for...weeks.


----------



## joseph69

carboncopy said:


> Does anyone have any info about the further X range? I mean the RS1e and the RS2e is sold out like for...weeks.


Patience is a virtue.


----------



## elira

carboncopy said:


> Does anyone have any info about the further X range? I mean the RS1e and the RS2e is sold out like for...weeks.


It's likely the entire line will be updated soon.


----------



## carboncopy

joseph69 said:


> Patience is a virtue.


That's why asked it after a couple weeks and not immidiately after releasing the X prestige series 

I mean, there is the CRBN, then comes the Stealth, then the Elite and I could buy one of them and I keep looking for the 4ourears page if there is some development...After I wrote here that my GS1000i gets the least playtime I tried it one more time, gave it 1-2 days to get used to it and now I have serious sleep deficit because of them. So I am not even sure if I am waiting for an RS1x or a GS3000x...


----------



## joseph69

@carboncopy 
I totally understand making such hard decisions whether waiting or not or even doubting you need something else, but I'm sure they'll be an X series for these models sooner than later.


----------



## ESL-1

Zachik said:


> New to this thread (although I skimmed through the posts from the last 3 months or so)... I am looking for a good comparison of the X models (SR60x / SR80x / SR125x / SR225x / SR325x). Only comparison I could find was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For good value, good bass and detailed but not bright highs I would recommend you consider both the Hemp and Sr325x.  I have both along with a good number of other Grados and think they are really enjoyable and non fatiguing to me in any way.
Always best if you can get a chance to audition but in my opinion you cannot go wrong with either.
Have fun. 😎


----------



## Lurch104

Hello fellow Grado fans!  I have been using a pair of HF-2’s powered by a WooAudio WA6 original edition with a Sophia Princess rectifier for about 10 Years with a high quality turntable and preamp as source.  Lately I’ve been wondering if I should expand my headphone stable.  Is there any thought to an opposite set of cans to Grados that would shine where my Grados do not?  I am mostly missing low frequency response…bass is not very punchy on funk tracks ( Parliment Funkadelic for example).  

my main genres of music are Jazz like Miles Davis or Galactic, funk, 70’s stadium rock like the Stones, and live Grateful Dead.  I really like these cans, but have never tried anything else.  Would the higher priced Grados make much of a difference in my setup?


----------



## sling5s

carboncopy said:


> Does anyone have any info about the further X range? I mean the RS1e and the RS2e is sold out like for...weeks.


I'm crossing my fingers for mid. Oct. (because it makes most sense if they are going to release it this year).


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Lurch104 said:


> Hello fellow Grado fans!  I have been using a pair of HF-2’s powered by a WooAudio WA6 original edition with a Sophia Princess rectifier for about 10 Years with a high quality turntable and preamp as source.  Lately I’ve been wondering if I should expand my headphone stable.  Is there any thought to an opposite set of cans to Grados that would shine where my Grados do not?  I am mostly missing low frequency response…bass is not very punchy on funk tracks ( Parliment Funkadelic for example).
> 
> my main genres of music are Jazz like Miles Davis or Galactic, funk, 70’s stadium rock like the Stones, and live Grateful Dead.  I really like these cans, but have never tried anything else.  Would the higher priced Grados make much of a difference in my setup?



I think LCD-2 may suit you well.

Some newer Grado like Hemp or 325X produce bold and punchier bass than HF2, but not sure if that's enough for you. They are safer bet due to still remain closer on Grado house sound though.


----------



## carboncopy

Lurch104 said:


> Hello fellow Grado fans!  I have been using a pair of HF-2’s powered by a WooAudio WA6 original edition with a Sophia Princess rectifier for about 10 Years with a high quality turntable and preamp as source.  Lately I’ve been wondering if I should expand my headphone stable.  Is there any thought to an opposite set of cans to Grados that would shine where my Grados do not?  I am mostly missing low frequency response…bass is not very punchy on funk tracks ( Parliment Funkadelic for example).
> 
> my main genres of music are Jazz like Miles Davis or Galactic, funk, 70’s stadium rock like the Stones, and live Grateful Dead.  I really like these cans, but have never tried anything else.  Would the higher priced Grados make much of a difference in my setup?


That's kinda strange. I mean...you see my avatar  And I tried 3 different ZMF (Veritlé, Atticus, Aelous), an Audeze (LCD2-Classic), an Ether Flow C1.1, a Campfire Cascade...and exactly the bass was my problem with most of them. All my Grados have a punch/speed/rythm/musicality in the bass that I couldn't find anywhere else. Granted, some of them goes deeper but in the big picture I didn't found it at the end that so important. Planar bass is really something else, it's mostly like throwing a big blanket kind of whooop bass, but the speed/punch is nowhere.

That being said, I quite enjoy the Verum 1 mk2. It is a planar which almost sounds like a dynamic headphone. It goes deeper as the Grado's I have, it is really smooth but does not have the same macrodynamics as the Grados. Maybe it helps...


----------



## Stevko

Lurch104 said:


> Hello fellow Grado fans!  I have been using a pair of HF-2’s powered by a WooAudio WA6 original edition with a Sophia Princess rectifier for about 10 Years with a high quality turntable and preamp as source.  Lately I’ve been wondering if I should expand my headphone stable.  Is there any thought to an opposite set of cans to Grados that would shine where my Grados do not?  I am mostly missing low frequency response…bass is not very punchy on funk tracks ( Parliment Funkadelic for example).
> 
> my main genres of music are Jazz like Miles Davis or Galactic, funk, 70’s stadium rock like the Stones, and live Grateful Dead.  I really like these cans, but have never tried anything else.  Would the higher priced Grados make much of a difference in my setup?


DT1770 me and other Gradofans enjoying them!
@rasmushorn


----------



## YtseJamer

Lurch104 said:


> Hello fellow Grado fans!  I have been using a pair of HF-2’s powered by a WooAudio WA6 original edition with a Sophia Princess rectifier for about 10 Years with a high quality turntable and preamp as source.  Lately I’ve been wondering if I should expand my headphone stable.  Is there any thought to an opposite set of cans to Grados that would shine where my Grados do not?  I am mostly missing low frequency response…bass is not very punchy on funk tracks ( Parliment Funkadelic for example).
> 
> my main genres of music are Jazz like Miles Davis or Galactic, funk, 70’s stadium rock like the Stones, and live Grateful Dead.  I really like these cans, but have never tried anything else.  Would the higher priced Grados make much of a difference in my setup?



You should go with the ZMF Atticus or the Verite Closed if you have the budget 

BTW, the Woo WA6 is a very good amp for the ZMF headphones.


----------



## Lurch104

Thanks for all of the suggestions on an upgrade for my HF-2’s.  listening to Kind of Blue with a beverage and going to do a bit of reading on new headphones.  It’s going to be a good night.


----------



## No Disc

Considering my first Grado, perhaps a Hemp.  Just wondering if there are Chinese phones that I should consider that are similar in sound signature to the Grado sound?  During Zeos's review of the Hemp on youtube, he is quoted as saying "The Chinese are killing us"  which I took to mean there are Chinese brands that are as good as the Grado, but more wallet friendly?  Not sure what he meant by the comment?     Just looking for musical and emotional connection to the music.  Attaching user comment from the Zeos review of the Hemp.


----------



## Stevko (Sep 9, 2021)

No Disc said:


> Considering my first Grado, perhaps a Hemp.  Just wondering if there are Chinese phones that I should consider that are similar in sound signature to the Grado sound?  During Zeos's review of the Hemp on youtube, he is quoted as saying "The Chinese are killing us"  which I took to mean there are Chinese brands that are as good as the Grado, but more wallet friendly?  Not sure what he meant by the comment?     Just looking for musical and emotional connection to the music.  Attaching user comment from the Zeos review of the Hemp.


http://www.sivgaaudio.com/products

nice cans, but no grado sound.

go for the SR 80E/X.  all you need........


----------



## No Disc

Stevko said:


> http://www.sivgaaudio.com/products
> 
> nice cans, but no grado sound.
> 
> go for the SR 80E/X.  all you need........


The SR 80E/X will give me an idea of the Grado sound is for me, so I can try that one, and then go from there?   I will check out the Sivga though.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

No Disc said:


> Considering my first Grado, perhaps a Hemp.  Just wondering if there are Chinese phones that I should consider that are similar in sound signature to the Grado sound?  During Zeos's review of the Hemp on youtube, he is quoted as saying "The Chinese are killing us"  which I took to mean there are Chinese brands that are as good as the Grado, but more wallet friendly?  Not sure what he meant by the comment?     Just looking for musical and emotional connection to the music.  Attaching user comment from the Zeos review of the Hemp.


One of the driving principles of my life is not to make any decisions based on Youtube comment sections.


----------



## Stevko

No Disc said:


> The SR 80E/X will give me an idea of the Grado sound is for me, so I can try that one, and then go from there?   I will check out the Sivga though.


good plan


----------



## YtseJamer (Sep 9, 2021)

No Disc said:


> Considering my first Grado, perhaps a Hemp.  Just wondering if there are Chinese phones that I should consider that are similar in sound signature to the Grado sound?  During Zeos's review of the Hemp on youtube, he is quoted as saying "The Chinese are killing us"  which I took to mean there are Chinese brands that are as good as the Grado, but more wallet friendly?  Not sure what he meant by the comment?     Just looking for musical and emotional connection to the music.  Attaching user comment from the Zeos review of the Hemp.



I don't know which headphones he's talking about, but I can tell you that to my ears, the Hemp sound better than the Sundara


----------



## movinIron (Sep 9, 2021)

Think I‘m gonna change the 2.5 TRRS on the RS2e into a 4.4mm.
@iFi audio: A 32 bit Cirrus chip?! Thank you!


----------



## movinIron

YtseJamer said:


> I don't know which headphones he's talking about, but I can tell you that to my ears, the Hemp sound better than the Sundara


That is a great compliment, cause the Sundara is an extraordinary phone. It scales enormously with the amplification. Love it with the Zen Can. If you are seeking best resolution try a current mode amp (Questyle, which is a little earthier or Bakoon) if you need the absolute resolution, try the Cuffino.


----------



## Pirastro

No Disc said:


> Considering my first Grado, perhaps a Hemp.  Just wondering if there are Chinese phones that I should consider that are similar in sound signature to the Grado sound?  During Zeos's review of the Hemp on youtube, he is quoted as saying "The Chinese are killing us"  which I took to mean there are Chinese brands that are as good as the Grado, but more wallet friendly?  Not sure what he meant by the comment?     Just looking for musical and emotional connection to the music.  Attaching user comment from the Zeos review of the Hemp.


Chinese are not making headphones that sound at all like Grados.  That in it of itself is worth something - to be unique.  Whether Chinese companies are making headphones in the same price range or cheaper that are "better" is of course, a completely subjective question.  Also, last I checked, they ain't makin' headphones outa Hemp either lol!  Can't compare Grados to any other company and as soon as Grado as a company starts listening to these haters, they will cease to be Grado.


----------



## No Disc

Stevko said:


> http://www.sivgaaudio.com/products
> 
> nice cans, but no grado sound.
> 
> go for the SR 80E/X.  all you need........


Sivga Phoenix Ordered
Grado SR 125x Ordered (was ready to order the 80, but read some comments of someone who described the sound of each, and the 125 sounded worth the price difference. 

Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## Stevko

cool  Chinese VS US.

It'll be exciting to hear what you think


----------



## No Disc

Stevko said:


> cool  Chinese VS US.
> 
> It'll be exciting to hear what you think


Yes, I am having fun rediscovering my headphone addiction.  

I also made an impulse purchase, with what seems to me to be a MS Pro Knockoff? Dunno.  I am living in China, so most of the stuff I can find is described in Chinese, and I am not fluent.  There is a 7-day no reason return on them, and truthfully I  don't know what to expect, maybe I will get a turd, or something interesting.  The seller does appear to have sold a lot of them.    This one is a wildcard.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Stevko

looks like GRado


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

No Disc said:


> Yes, I am having fun rediscovering my headphone addiction.
> 
> I also made an impulse purchase, with what seems to me to be a MS Pro Knockoff? Dunno.  I am living in China, so most of the stuff I can find is described in Chinese, and I am not fluent.  There is a 7-day no reason return on them, and truthfully I  don't know what to expect, maybe I will get a turd, or something interesting.  The seller does appear to have sold a lot of them.    This one is a wildcard.  Wish me luck.


Those look really cool -- hope they work out


----------



## DTgill

Would a Grado RS2E be an upgrade from either the PS500 or the SR325X?

I'm itching to buy on because of it's wooden beauty, but I'm not sure I would get more love out of it, vs the other two Grado cans??


----------



## elira

No Disc said:


> Considering my first Grado, perhaps a Hemp.  Just wondering if there are Chinese phones that I should consider that are similar in sound signature to the Grado sound?  During Zeos's review of the Hemp on youtube, he is quoted as saying "The Chinese are killing us"  which I took to mean there are Chinese brands that are as good as the Grado, but more wallet friendly?  Not sure what he meant by the comment?     Just looking for musical and emotional connection to the music.  Attaching user comment from the Zeos review of the Hemp.


Hemps are amazing, I love mine. I recommend them. Most people have silly complains like the headband or the cable, but sound wise the hemps are very good, they make most music sound good.


----------



## No Disc

elira said:


> Hemps are amazing, I love mine. I recommend them. Most people have silly complains like the headband or the cable, but sound wise the hemps are very good, they make most music sound good.


A  fixed cable is a valid complaint.  Will it make a big difference in the end? Dunno.  I had a fixed PS cable on my Wright Sound Company Tube amp and pre-amp.  I would have like to have a removable PS cables, but it didn't take away of how great it sounded.   Grado seems to have addressed some complaints with the Hemp. Once I get my Grado feet wet with the SR125x, the hemp might be a next step up for me.


----------



## vonspanky (Sep 11, 2021)

I’ve done the Pepsi challenge on numerous headphones against the Hemps - and nothing touches them in that price range as far as I’m concerned.
If you like air and sound stage and listen to electric guitar or acoustic based music these are great. I do use Xbass with them on my idsd signature and peq the bass up a smidge on on my adi-2. But the sound great without.
The aesthetics and cable turn folks off which I get. But they are super light and comfortable with the big pads. I can wear them for hours.
But it’s all opinions and you need to make up your own by listening to them.


----------



## No Disc

Stevko said:


> looks like GRado


These MPro knock offs arrived.  Vocals sound pretty good right out of the box when running from my Mojo-Poly.  Will be evaluating over the next fews days. About $125 total. Includes the phones, cables, case, and extra set of larger pads.


----------



## Stevko

No Disc said:


> These MPro knock offs arrived.  Vocals sound pretty good right out of the box when running from my Mojo-Poly.  Will be evaluating over the next fews days. About $125 total. Includes the phones, cables, case, and extra set of larger pads.


Super cheap and super good?


----------



## Stevko

No Disc said:


> Yes, I am having fun rediscovering my headphone addiction.
> 
> I also made an impulse purchase, with what seems to me to be a MS Pro Knockoff? Dunno.  I am living in China, so most of the stuff I can find is described in Chinese, and I am not fluent.  There is a 7-day no reason return on them, and truthfully I  don't know what to expect, maybe I will get a turd, or something interesting.  The seller does appear to have sold a lot of them.    This one is a wildcard.  Wish me luck.


Where to buy? Cant find them on ebay


----------



## No Disc (Sep 12, 2021)

Stevko said:


> Where to buy? Cant find them on ebay


----------



## No Disc (Sep 12, 2021)

Don't buy them


----------



## No Disc (Sep 12, 2021)

Stevko said:


> Where to buy? Cant find them on ebay


Don't buy them


----------



## Pirastro (Sep 12, 2021)

Think it's pretty disrespectful to Grado to be promoting a cheap Chinese knock-off on this forum.  If you choose to buy a fake and not to buy a legit Grado product, that's fine (actually I don't think it is, just trying to be pc).  Just don't promote it on this forum.  Why promote this theft of intellectual property? This is exactly what these companies do, they steal good honest ideas and rebrand them and sell them for cheap, undercutting the good folks out there who do the groundwork.  Please don't buy this crud and support our hardworking friends in the audio industry.


----------



## vonspanky

Well said.
We should be rewarding innovation not imitation!


----------



## trellus

Pirastro said:


> Think it's pretty disrespectful to Grado to be promoting a cheap Chinese knock-off on this forum.  If you choose to buy a fake and not to buy a legit Grado product, that's fine (actually I don't think it is, just trying to be pc).  Just don't promote it on this forum.  Why promote this theft of intellectual property? This is exactly what these companies do, they steal good honest ideas and rebrand them and sell them for cheap, undercutting the good folks out there who do the groundwork.  Please don't buy this crud and support our hardworking friends in the audio industry.



Having had something from this brand before that looked a lot like this, it’s not going to be mistaken for a Grado sonically, and I wouldn’t even call it theft of intellectual property because the resemblance is superficial.  The ones I have that looked like this are never used (terrible sound) and I didn’t buy them to replace a Grado but out of sheer curiosity. 😅


----------



## No Disc (Sep 12, 2021)

Pirastro said:


> Think it's pretty disrespectful to Grado to be promoting a cheap Chinese knock-off on this forum.  If you choose to buy a fake and not to buy a legit Grado product, that's fine (actually I don't think it is, just trying to be pc).  Just don't promote it on this forum.  Why promote this theft of intellectual property? This is exactly what these companies do, they steal good honest ideas and rebrand them and sell them for cheap, undercutting the good folks out there who do the groundwork.  Please don't buy this crud and support our hardworking friends in the audio industry.


The MS Pro is not a Grado headphone. The MS Pro itself a Grado inspired tuned headphone for the professional market. There is nothing Grado in the Chinese headphone other than the look and feel.  There are entire youtube videos on DIY Grado building. 

http://alessandro-products.com/headphones-2/


----------



## trellus (Sep 12, 2021)

No Disc said:


> The MS Pro is not a Grado headphone. The MS Pro itself a Grado inspired tuned headphone for the professional market. There is nothing Grado in the Chinese headphone other than the look and feel.  The are entire youtube videos on DIY Grado building.
> 
> http://alessandro-products.com/headphones-2/


Alessandro headphones (MS1, MS2, MS Pro) are indeed made by Grado Labs, they’re tuned differently for Alessandro,  but they are made by Grado in Brooklyn.


----------



## Stevko

No Disc said:


> Don't buy them


Why not. Much good stuff from china  
Grado is grado
And quality from china is also great


----------



## AudioNoob (Sep 12, 2021)

Found some broken SR80s, fixed and cleaned them, they still sound fun after being dehaired. Then I got bored with posca markers and decided to redo the totally worn lettering. behold the sr80 pride edition, left is the same with blue circle. I might consider button removal and painting the inner circle instead.


----------



## No Disc

Stevko said:


> Why not. Much good stuff from china
> Grado is grado
> And quality from china is also great


There is a lot of value coming out of China these days.  I don't really have a preference of where I get my audio gear from, as long as it sounds good, there is some quality, and the company won't be gone tomorrow,  I will consider it.  

I am buying Grado, and I am also buying Chinese stuff.  My next DAC will be a Chord (UK) and after that, a Chinese one (Probably Holo May or Spring)  The IEM market is really strong in China now, and I have a pair of Kinera Electrostatic IEMs.  I don't use them enough to warrant the high price so I probably will sell  them. 

These Tecsun (below photo) 32 Ohm. "Grassroots" headphones are a nice value for about $130, and are very musical and easy to drive, and they are comfortable and have removable cords.  I own a pair.  My Grado SR125x (Bought and paid a premium of $100 over retail cost in Chinese market) will arrive probably Monday/ Tuesday and I will have a Benchmark to gauge how the Chinese stuff compares. 

The Retro Wood headphones that resemble the MS Pros I suspect are nothing like the real MS Pro as they don't sound neutral at all but seem really musical in Character. The stock pads are comfortable and I think I can listen to 1-2 hours without pain, so for about $125 USD I see no reason to return them.  I can get the genuine MS Pro here if I am willing to pay about $150-$200 premium over what you can buy them for in the states.


----------



## PhenixS1970

Hi all, Alessandro ms-pro in mint condition in the classifieds  EU sale only.


----------



## trellus

No Disc said:


> There is a lot of value coming out of China these days.  I don't really have a preference of where I get my audio gear from, as long as it sounds good, there is some quality, and the company won't be gone tomorrow,  I will consider it.
> 
> I am buying Grado, and I am also buying Chinese stuff.  My next DAC will be a Chord (UK) and after that, a Chinese one (Probably Holo May or Spring)  The IEM market is really strong in China now, and I have a pair of Kinera Electrostatic IEMs.  I don't use them enough to warrant the high price so I probably will sell  them.
> 
> ...


Those Tecsun actually have been ones I’ve been curious about for a while. 👌🏽


----------



## Luckyleo

Joaquin Dinero​100+ Head-Fier​JoinedJul 3, 2020Posts400Likes575LocationMichigan, U.S.


> No Disc said:
> Considering my first Grado, perhaps a Hemp. Just wondering if there are Chinese phones that I should consider that are similar in sound signature to the Grado sound? During Zeos's review of the Hemp on youtube, he is quoted as saying "The Chinese are killing us" which I took to mean there are Chinese brands that are as good as the Grado, but more wallet friendly? Not sure what he meant by the comment? Just looking for musical and emotional connection to the music. Attaching user comment from the Zeos review of the Hemp.
> 
> 
> ...


"One of the driving principles of my life is not to make any decisions based on Youtube comment sections"

I look at Head-fi and Youtube the same way.  Plenty of information, plenty of datapoints, but still need to rely on your own sensibilities and own ears.  Great places to start your research but not the be all/end all


----------



## No Disc

trellus said:


> Those Tecsun actually have been ones I’ve been curious about for a while. 👌🏽


These are called the "Grassroots" model.  The cushions are smaller than on their other model, and it seems they are not easily replaceable with aftermarket.  I need to explore that further.  I will attach an excerpt  from a review of the phones from a Chinese magazine, along with a machine translation, you may get something from it.  Sorry about the formatting, best I can do.


----------



## No Disc

Dealer whom I ordered my Grado SR125x just send me these photos.  No words, or anything, so I guess that means my Grado has arrived and I am supposed to pick them up.  Standard Grado box right?


----------



## rasmushorn

This is a Grado Fan Club thread. Maybe you could bring your posts about Chinese headphones to another thread?


----------



## No Disc

rasmushorn said:


> This is a Grado Fan Club thread. Maybe you could bring your posts about Chinese headphones to another thread?


Okay, next time I will just PM person whom asked about them instead of sharing it with the group,


----------



## No Disc

I do apologize for posting non-grado stuff in this forum.  I will try to be more careful and respectful of that in the future.  Since my SR125x have arrived, and I will have them here soon, I will have those I can chat about.


----------



## kmhaynes

DTgill said:


> Would a Grado RS2E be an upgrade from either the PS500 or the SR325X?
> 
> I'm itching to buy on because of it's wooden beauty, but I'm not sure I would get more love out of it, vs the other two Grado cans??


IMO, the PS500E is an upgrade from the RS2e.  I had the RS2e for several months, and got hold of a PS500e for almost the same price.  I compared them for a good week to 10 days, and they were very similar but the PS500e has another slight level of detail and realism the RS2e couldn't match.  Mind you, mine are the PS500e, not the older PS500.


----------



## DTgill (Sep 13, 2021)

kmhaynes said:


> IMO, the PS500E is an upgrade from the RS2e.  I had the RS2e for several months, and got hold of a PS500e for almost the same price.  I compared them for a good week to 10 days, and they were very similar but the PS500e has another slight level of detail and realism the RS2e couldn't match.  Mind you, mine are the PS500e, not the older PS500.


I'm still debating with myself over buying them, I have the older PS500, they sound very good, that's my conundrum I don't want to be disappointed, and think to myself, "W.T.F. did I do!!" Decisions decisions...


----------



## Luckyleo

DTgill said:


> I'm still debating with myself over buying them, I have the older PS500, they sound very good, that's my conundrum I don't want to be disappointed, and think to myself, "W.T.F. did I do!!" Decisions decisions...


My recommendation is not to buy them if you are happy with what you have.  If you have an itch, hear them first @ a Bricks and Mortar.  We are talking nuanced differences I believe.  YMMV.......  Good luck


----------



## DTgill

Luckyleo said:


> My recommendation is not to buy them if you are happy with what you have.  If you have an itch, hear them first @ a Bricks and Mortar.  We are talking nuanced differences I believe.  YMMV.......  Good luck


Problem with B&M is I live in the middle of the desert literally 130 Miles from the nearest city. (Makes it rough to demo anything decent) 
I went over to Grado and looked at dealer page and found a few places I might try next time I make it to Bend Or, or Boise Id.


----------



## trellus

No Disc said:


> I do apologize for posting non-grado stuff in this forum.  I will try to be more careful and respectful of that in the future.  Since my SR125x have arrived, and I will have them here soon, I will have those I can chat about.


My fault, I asked about something you mentioned and I should instead of have PM'ed you about the Chinese On/Over-Ear Headphone thread 

I am looking forward to hearing your impressions of the SR-125x -- I don't have any of the new x-driver Grado's, but I do have the Hemp (love it!) , SR-225e, and an SR-325i... oh yes also an Alessandro MS2i and a GW100 (I'm a fan indeed lol), but I've often wondered about the 125 since that's one of the ones from the Prestige line I've never owned.


----------



## ayres

DTgill said:


> I'm still debating with myself over buying them, I have the older PS500, they sound very good, that's my conundrum I don't want to be disappointed, and think to myself, "W.T.F. did I do!!" Decisions decisions...


I used to own rs2e, 325e, and ps500 simultaneously.  ultimately, all more similar than different.  I found myself using the rs2e the most because it was more comfortable when worn longer.  but I'll never forget the sound of Sviatoslav Richter and Toumani Diabate through the 325es.  simply stunning.


----------



## DTgill

ayres said:


> I used to own rs2e, 325e, and ps500 simultaneously.  ultimately, all more similar than different.  I found myself using the rs2e the most because it was more comfortable when worn longer.  but I'll never forget the sound of Sviatoslav Richter and Toumani Diabate through the 325es.  simply stunning.


Right on, I think I'll pass on the rs2e.


----------



## AudioJunkie

DTgill said:


> Would a Grado RS2E be an upgrade from either the PS500 or the SR325X?
> 
> I'm itching to buy on because of it's wooden beauty, but I'm not sure I would get more love out of it, vs the other two Grado cans??


I have the PS500 and the RS2e. The RS2e isn't an upgrade from the PS500, they are both equally good, just slightly different flavours. RS2e is a bit brighter than the PS500 with slightly less bass. It's also faster sounding which a bit more energy and dynamics.


----------



## No Disc

SR125x in house.  Will begin listening sessions in a few hours.  What is the typical break-in time on this type of Grado?  What should I expect?


----------



## Stevko

Sounds good out of the box


----------



## Luckyleo

Listening to the 325x after spending the last 2 days listening with my RS1e.  The X has more bass slam, and the vocals seem to be closer to you. Same sparkling treble. Sound stage seems to be just a bit more closed in, but overall a tremendous listening experience, and in my opinion a great value.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

No Disc said:


> SR125x in house.  Will begin listening sessions in a few hours.  What is the typical break-in time on this type of Grado?  What should I expect?


I think they will rock your brains out without any break in. 😜✌


----------



## YtseJamer

225X review


----------



## No Disc

All arrived within the last two weeks.  Now I have to cool off as the wife is getting angry.  "Why you need so many headphones?"  she says.  I said, it's like wearing different style shoes... She then said, I have not bought shoes in a long long time.


----------



## No Disc

Now I need some amp suggestions.  I have a Cayin HA-1A MK2 on the way, but unsure how it would mate with the SR125x.  Other amps I should consider?  Solid State or Tube?


----------



## No Disc

YtseJamer said:


> 225X review


The guy paid less for his 225x then I paid for my 125x.   Grrr.   The only way I could get it at that price is if I traveled to Hong Kong, bought it at a retail store, and then travel back to my city.  Count yourselves lucky in that area.


----------



## No Disc

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I think they will rock your brains out without any break in. 😜✌


I can hear what you mean.  I like it.  The sound is great.  Now I am spoiled.


----------



## No Disc

Noticed that Grado changed the impedance specification on the SR125x box, it is now, per the sticker, a 38 ohm impedance. Reason for this change?


----------



## Stevko (Sep 14, 2021)

No Disc said:


> Now I need some amp suggestions.  I have a Cayin HA-1A MK2 on the way, but unsure how it would mate with the SR125x.  Other amps I should consider?  Solid State or Tube?


Schiit magni 3 


No Disc said:


> The guy paid less for his 225x then I paid for my 125x.   Grrr.   The only way I could get it at that price is if I traveled to Hong Kong, bought it at a retail store, and then travel back to my city.  Count yourselves lucky in that area.


Almost double price in europe for grado cans.


----------



## redlegs75

My SR 80X are sounding better and better is this because they are getting burned in or are my ears just adapting to them?


----------



## kmhaynes

DTgill said:


> Problem with B&M is I live in the middle of the desert literally 130 Miles from the nearest city. (Makes it rough to demo anything decent)
> I went over to Grado and looked at dealer page and found a few places I might try next time I make it to Bend Or, or Boise Id.


Yeah, I've always had to buy a new / used phone that I want to compare, knowing that in the next month or so I'll be selling one of the 2.  PayPal credit makes that tooo easy!


----------



## kmhaynes

redlegs75 said:


> My SR 80X are sounding better and better is this because they are getting burned in or are my ears just adapting to them?


Yes!!  There is probably some of "burned in", but a lot of "ears [brain] adapting to them".  The brain has a way of convincing us that what we are hearing is "normal" if that is the only thing you are listening to.  But if you compare between 2 very different phones, THEN you will be deciding which you personally like and consider better.


----------



## movinIron (Sep 14, 2021)

redlegs75 said:


> My SR 80X are sounding better and better is this because they are getting burned in or are my ears just adapting to them?


Both!
Phones:
The ‘De-Stressing‘ process is, that manufacturers put the phones diffuser down on a board and let them play for a while. Some with test signals, sinusses, some with the local radio program.
we, out here, call this ‘burn in‘. DCA (ex-MrSpeakers) does it for 24 hours, then packing/ shipping it.
Grado maybe 48 hours. Mylar usually needs 150 hours to burn in. I checked my 325e against a fresh unboxed pair at the local dealer‘s equipment after 50 and 100 hours. Both times estimated. Both times I could hear a difference. I am pretty sure, but won‘t swear an oath on it, that there was also an audible difference between round about 50 and round about 100. Couldn‘t find any difference between 100 and about … wasn‘t 150 but, let‘s say 4 1/2 weeks later.
Ears: Our ears get accustomed to soundings. Some like even Bose…
My first contact to the Headamp 3 (no ‘mk something‘) made me utter ‘…schräg!?‘ (‘weird‘).
The room sounded empty.
Every single thing was, where it had to be. Trumpet? 3 steps left and 5 backwards.
This with some Fostex. Tried the GS1000e - same effect. If the musicians didn‘t play, breathe. walking around, tapping feet, scratching head, there is nothing,,.
As if all other headphones are producing constant distortion. Or their Amps.
But when there is no more waste in the air, you can hear every single detail. Cymbals don‘t lie.
Took a short while to get accustomed, but now?
I need to get this back!


----------



## No Disc

trellus said:


> My fault, I asked about something you mentioned and I should instead of have PM'ed you about the Chinese On/Over-Ear Headphone thread
> 
> I am looking forward to hearing your impressions of the SR-125x -- I don't have any of the new x-driver Grado's, but I do have the Hemp (love it!) , SR-225e, and an SR-325i... oh yes also an Alessandro MS2i and a GW100 (I'm a fan indeed lol), but I've often wondered about the 125 since that's one of the ones from the Prestige line I've never owned.


Since the 125x is the only Grado I have now heard, I can just give a general impression. The description on grado labs website for the 125x is accurate. I hear refinement and instruments that I don’t remember hearing on other phones. Musical, with detail and excitement. I did feel that in 1-2 songs the tremble was just a tad too strong for my ears. I have tinnitus which makes me a bit sensitive to that.


----------



## joseph69

No Disc said:


> I did feel that in 1-2 songs the tremble was just a tad too strong for my ears.


After sufficient burn in the treble will smooth out and you will notice, for sure.


----------



## No Disc

How Grado managed to fit a passive equalizer inside the SR125x is beyond me.  It sounds that good.


----------



## Stevko

Waiting for my new SR80e


----------



## audiobomber (Sep 15, 2021)

YtseJamer said:


> 225X review


I didn't enjoy this review. His descriptors didn't mean much to me. The worst thing was the lack of comparison with other headphones, especially the 225e.


----------



## No Disc

If Grado was a speaker, which one would it be?  In other words, what do Grado fans listen to when they listen to speakers?


----------



## carboncopy

No Disc said:


> If Grado was a speaker, which one would it be?  In other words, what do Grado fans listen to when they listen to speakers?


Some high sensitive one for sure. I had Avantgarde's before...they are quite alive too. The analogy to (quality) horn speakers is not that bad I think.


----------



## kmhaynes

No Disc said:


> If Grado was a speaker, which one would it be?  In other words, what do Grado fans listen to when they listen to speakers?


Probably Klipsch Heresy or other Klipschorn speakers.


----------



## Stevko

No Disc said:


> If Grado was a speaker, which one would it be?  In other words, what do Grado fans listen to when they listen to speakers?


Sold my speakers and amp in 2016


----------



## No Disc

kmhaynes said:


> Probably Klipsch Heresy or other Klipschorn speakers.


I have owned both actually.  And also Cornwall, Forte, and Chorus II, kg4s, etc.


----------



## No Disc

Stevko said:


> Sold my speakers and amp in 2016


When I moved out of the states I sold everything.  The only thing I took with me was my Mojo DAC, and my two Sennheisers.


----------



## Stevko

No Disc said:


> When I moved out of the states I sold everything.  The only thing I took with me was my Mojo DAC, and my two Sennheisers.


My old amp and cd-player


----------



## No Disc

I will have to dig up my old system photos.  I know they are around somewhere.


----------



## YtseJamer

RS1x/RS2x/PS500x/PS1000x/GS1000x coming soon?

https://gradolabs.com/headphone-reviews


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Speakers for me? Focal Sopra 3.


----------



## funkymartyn

YtseJamer said:


> RS1x/RS2x/PS500x/PS1000x/GS1000x coming soon?
> 
> https://gradolabs.com/headphone-reviews


Thought for a minute you meant you had ordered them all .......lol


----------



## Heyyoudvd

YtseJamer said:


> RS1x/RS2x/PS500x/PS1000x/GS1000x coming soon?
> 
> https://gradolabs.com/headphone-reviews



That page has been up for many months. It was there well before even the Prestige series was updated as the new X series.

If I had to guess, I’d say it’s a peek at Grado’s plans, but as far as timing, no one knows. The rest of the lineup may be updated to the X series tomorrow, or they still may be many months away. No one outside of Grado really knows.

My point is that this page may be accurate, but it’s not something new, so I wouldn’t view it as some indicator that the new releases are impending. They might be, or they might still be several months away. Who knows.


----------



## No Disc

funkymartyn said:


> Thought for a minute you meant you had ordered them all .......lol


It could be taken that way...


----------



## YtseJamer

funkymartyn said:


> Thought for a minute you meant you had ordered them all .......lol



lol.  I'm only planning to order the RS1x for now


----------



## Opalius

No Disc said:


> How Grado managed to fit a passive equalizer inside the SR125x is beyond me.  It sounds that good.


Where can I find more info on this? - have just bought the SR125X,  - and I can't seem to see any circuit behind the drivers...


----------



## Stevko

Opalius said:


> Where can I find more info on this? - have just bought the SR125X,  - and I can't seem to see any circuit behind the drivers...


It is inside the cable


----------



## No Disc

Stevko said:


> It is inside the cable


Nano mahogany particles arranged in a triple helix mahogany tone-wood, clad with powder-coated or chrome plated aluminum. Substantial, influential, and unequaled sound and fury.


----------



## Opalius

No Disc said:


> Nano mahogany particles arranged in a triple helix mahogany tone-wood, clad with powder-coated or chrome plated aluminum. Substantial, influential, and unequaled sound and fury.


Oh so funny...


----------



## SrTexugo




----------



## movinIron (Sep 17, 2021)

Opalius said:


> Oh so funny...


‘…inside the cable…‘
‘earth is a flat disc…‘
But the cables are actually a (small) part of the (sound) design.
The quality of the copper is one. The diameter another. The structure. The lacquering (material(s)), quality, diameter, structure). The insulation, shielding (if existing),… and so on.
But the main thing is, every Material absorbs some frequencies, transmits others and reflects the rest.
the more mass you have… ok, in reality it‘s a rolling off -curve, but for the masses used in headphones we can leave it like that for now. So, how to create a headphone?
At Grado, they have a basic start: ‘What can we do next?‘
(Detachable cables, copper clad aluminium voice coils, Pentaconn plugs, paper/carbon/wood fiber diaphragms,... ok, back to the story…)
Someone proposes a special material. The last time hemp.
They check if it‘s feasible. And than there is a very complicated, extremely scientific, top secret process starting. It is called:
Trial and error.
Build a sample, reduce the mass, change the shape, raise the mass… determine the damping.
Throw it in the garbage can and start from the beginning. 
And listening until you don‘t like the songs anymore.
It is sound design, not equalization.


----------



## sling5s

funkymartyn said:


> Thought for a minute you meant you had ordered them all .......lol


My understanding is that X just represents both non and i and e versions. I could be and hope I’m wrong. I too waiting for RS1X. I really hope Grado does the RS1X justice. For some, like myself, RS1 always represented the best, quintessential sound of Grado.


----------



## Stevko

movinIron said:


> Changes so far:
> 2006: GS1000 (44mm, *squared rods, ‘golden’ magnet,* mahogany cup)
> 2009, January: GS1000i (44mm, 8 conductor cable, *now round rods, silver magnet* (, jarrah wood?))
> _2011: John Varvatos Headphone (44mm, i-series driver, based on GS1000i, single unit)
> ...


Is it possible to upgrade my old 325 with e or x driver?is this a service grado offer?


----------



## SchiitHead

kmhaynes said:


> Probably Klipsch Heresy or other Klipschorn speakers.


Hahaha, that's my dad's favorite speaker, the Klipschorn


----------



## wormsdriver

Stevko said:


> Is it possible to upgrade my old 325 with e or x driver?is this a service grado offer?


It wouldn't hurt to ask them. Shoot Grado labs an email and let us know!😉

For what it's worth I think I asked them some years ago but in my case it wasn't possible because I had an older gs1000 model and thankfully the newer then gs1000e drivers were (are) bigger so they would not fit in my old gs1000.
In your case the newer x sr325 drivers are the same size so they probably will do it for you.


----------



## Stevko

wormsdriver said:


> It wouldn't hurt to ask them. Shoot Grado labs an email and let us know!😉
> 
> For what it's worth I think I asked them some years ago but in my case it wasn't possible because I had an older gs1000 model and thankfully the newer then gs1000e drivers were (are) bigger so they would not fit in my old gs1000.
> In your case the newer x sr325 drivers are the same size so they probably will do it for you.


Done


----------



## Amish

wormsdriver said:


> It wouldn't hurt to ask them. Shoot Grado labs an email and let us know!😉
> 
> For what it's worth I think I asked them some years ago but in my case it wasn't possible because I had an older gs1000 model and thankfully the newer then gs1000e drivers were (are) bigger so they would not fit in my old gs1000.
> In your case the newer x sr325 drivers are the same size so they probably will do it for you.




I own the original GS1000 Grados. I sent them in for service and they replaced both drivers with the GS1000E drivers. So they do without a doubt fit the old GS1000 cans. Fact.


----------



## wormsdriver (Sep 18, 2021)

_I own the original GS1000 Grados. I sent them in for service and they replaced both drivers with the GS1000E drivers. So they do without a doubt fit the old GS1000 cans. Fact._

When you get a chance, would you mind sharing a picture of the drivers side up without the ear pads?


----------



## Amish

wormsdriver said:


> _I own the original GS1000 Grados. I sent them in for service and they replaced both drivers with the GS1000E drivers. So they do without a doubt fit the old GS1000 cans. Fact._
> 
> When you get a chance, would you mind sharing a picture of the drivers side up without the ear pads?


Can't see the drivers as the film covers them. I'll take photos anyway. Stand by as they are in the box.


----------



## wormsdriver

@Amish just to be clear I mean this side


----------



## Amish

Here you go.


----------



## Amish (Sep 18, 2021)

I sent them into Grado back in 2019 due to the left side buzzing. I paid $150  and when I got them back the receipt just said "serviced" lol. I had to call and ask what was done. I talked to (I believe John Grado) and was informed they replaced the drivers. My first question was, "Did you use OEM drivers for this headset and was told they used GS1000e drivers. I was actually disappointed, to be honest. Actually, when they first arrived I was unhappy with the SQ of them after service and they had me send them back in. John is without a doubt the one that called me to explain they found nothing wrong but had replaced the drivers with the GS1000e and that they sounded great to them. After a small break-in period, they do indeed sound great but I rarely take them out of the box.


----------



## wormsdriver (Sep 18, 2021)

That's interesting.
Here's a screenshot from 2015. I also had one of my gs1000 drivers die so I sent them in for service. After I mailed them out I asked if they could replace them with GS1000E drivers and this was their answer:


----------



## Amish

Yeah, that's odd. Mine has the GS1000e drivers according to Grado so I can only go off what they said to me. I highly doubt they had original gs1000 drivers on hand. It makes sense they would use the latest driver. Maybe back in 2015, they didn't want to replace the drivers with 1000e drivers. Beats me.


----------



## Stevko

wormsdriver said:


> It wouldn't hurt to ask them. Shoot Grado labs an email and let us know!😉
> 
> For what it's worth I think I asked them some years ago but in my case it wasn't possible because I had an older gs1000 model and thankfully the newer then gs1000e drivers were (are) bigger so they would not fit in my old gs1000.
> In your case the newer x sr325 drivers are the same size so they probably will do it for you.


there is no upgrade path

thanks
any questions, let us know, happy to help

Thanks for being part of the Grado Labs  family
Grado Labs Service Team


----------



## wormsdriver

Stevko said:


> there is no upgrade path
> 
> thanks
> any questions, let us know, happy to help
> ...


Booo! 👎😹

Maybe they just won't do it considering the x series came out recently. Perhaps that's what happened when I asked back in 2015. The e series was also relatively new so they didn't do it. 
Can't say I blame them though.
you could always sell yours and buy an x series for close to the money you would've spent to "upgrade" them. I mean, if you can sell your sr325 for around $200. Grado I believe charges $75 to fix an sr325, plus you would have paid for shipping to Brooklyn so roughly around the same thing.


----------



## Achlys

https://www.stereophile.com/images/ifmeasure/GradoPS1000.pdf




This is what happens when a company makes a headphone "by ear" and with a glue gun


----------



## Amish

wormsdriver said:


> Booo! 👎😹
> 
> Maybe they just won't do it considering the x series came out recently. Perhaps that's what happened when I asked back in 2015. The e series was also relatively new so they didn't do it.
> Can't say I blame them though.
> you could always sell yours and buy an x series for close to the money you would've spent to "upgrade" them. I mean, if you can sell your sr325 for around $200. Grado I believe charges $75 to fix an sr325, plus you would have paid for shipping to Brooklyn so roughly around the same thing.


Back in 2015, I sent my 325's in for repair. Cost me $45. I bet it is definitely $75 these days.


----------



## movinIron (Sep 18, 2021)

Amish said:


> Here you go.
> …


Interesting.
They put a 44mm ‘e’-driver into the GS1000(i).
That makes your phones sounding …unique!
I would love to hear them.


----------



## movinIron

Achlys said:


> https://www.stereophile.com/images/ifmeasure/GradoPS1000.pdf
> 
> 
> This is what happens when a company makes a headphone "by ear" and with a glue gun


OK.
And… how do they sound?


----------



## Achlys

movinIron said:


> OK.
> And… how do they sound?


bad


----------



## AudioJunkie

Achlys said:


> https://www.stereophile.com/images/ifmeasure/GradoPS1000.pdf
> 
> 
> This is what happens when a company makes a headphone "by ear" and with a glue gun


I'm very, very glad Grado tunes their headphones by ear and not by measurements, that's what makes them sound so great IMO.


----------



## Achlys

AudioJunkie said:


> I'm very, very glad Grado tunes their headphones by ear and not by measurements, that's what makes them sound so great IMO.


Then why are all of them lacking in detail, resolution, texture, timbre, dynamic range, speed, and decay?


----------



## Achlys




----------



## movinIron

AudioJunkie said:


> I'm very, very glad Grado tunes their headphones by ear and not by measurements, that's what makes them sound so great IMO.


Hm, why not look at the diagram?
Every Speaker/Phone *has t*otal* h*armonic* d*istortion*. *Some companies are experts in designing diaphragms causing extraordinary little *THD*. Some of their products sound great. Some because of their measurements some despite of it. 
Back to the diagram. From 20 - 80Hz it‘s relatively high (equal to Sennheisers HD-660S) but smooth, no great outlier. 
From 80 - 300 Hz there are small peculiarities. Not much worse than in a Focal Utopia or Sennheiser HD650, AKG K701.
Between 300 and 1. … let‘s say 1.4 kHz they act great. Look at 1kHz and you will get an idea of the extraordinary driver matching they advertise.
1.4 -20 kHz is nothing I would start an ad-series with. And that is known with Grados.
Short spikes like these at 200 Hz and 2kHz can be ignored. They are smallbanded and these don‘t reach 10%. It‘s not like an emphasis diagram, which would be horrible sounding. 
The one thing I really don‘t like is the ‘widebanded‘ distortion between 2.8 -4 kHz on the right driver.
But I‘m not sure if one can really hear that?!
First: What is shown in such diagrams is the relation of an overtone (‘harmonic‘) to it’s basic signal.
Second: We are looking at sinus-tones, not music. 12% THD would make a 1kHz sinus sound a little rough, it‘s not like a screaming whistle or tinnitus. If you type (tap?) on an key of a Piano, you don‘t really expect to hear only a constant sinus of the basic sound, a single frequency just raising fast in volume and slowly die away, do you? Not even if you remove the room, people, wind…
Every instrument and voice has it‘s harmonics, which is good an wanted. And there are more sounds coming up if you type this key, touch that string or even intone a vowel, making your voice full of character! 
Third: I have seen THD diagrams with pretty inconspicuous graphs… from 2nd generation Beats.
Wouldn‘t call these exactly audiophile.
(Am ashamed of owning 2 of these. My only excuse: Vacation-purchases. No shop with better stuff in reach.)
Funny thing, nearly all spikes except the 100 Hz thing at 90 dB appear to happen on the right driver!?
and they appear in their measurements of the Sennheiser HD660S, Focal Utopia,…especially the peaks at 200 Hz and 2kHz on the right drivers. Strange coincidence.
And due to measurements the CD definitely sounds much better than good ol‘ turntable.
Uhm… yeah, … don‘t think so…


----------



## Achlys

movinIron said:


> Hm, why not look at the diagram?
> Every Speaker/Phone *has t*otal* h*armonic* d*istortion*. *Some companies are experts in designing diaphragms causing extraordinary little *THD*. Some of their products sound great. Some because of their measurements some despite of it.
> Back to the diagram. From 20 - 80Hz it‘s relatively high (equal to Sennheisers HD-660S) but smooth, no great outlier.
> From 80 - 300 Hz there are small peculiarities. Not much worse than in a Focal Utopia or Sennheiser HD650, AKG K701.
> ...



Not 660S, but HD650 is a lot better than that. That grado crosses 1% THD at 400 Hz for bass and is unbelievably bad in treble as well.... No one in their right mind would pay 2700 dollars for that if they knew what they were actually getting. I remember back in the day, before I knew what I was doing, I was enamored by Grado's high end offerings simply based on the price and marketing....


----------



## movinIron (Sep 21, 2021)

Achlys said:


> Then why are all of them lacking in detail, resolution, texture, timbre, dynamic range, speed, and decay?


Not to forget this lack of musicality, image and most of all bass?!
🤓
[Subtle irony]


----------



## movinIron

Achlys said:


>



Interesting. Your own video?
How many have you made yet?
What are your next topics?


----------



## Achlys

movinIron said:


> Interesting. Your own video?
> How many have you made yet?
> What are your next topics?


Not mine, but a reviewer I often watch.
Here's my channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDq3BemGCcAmyAkcM-qZnBw


----------



## sling5s (Sep 19, 2021)

Comfort foods (fatty, salty, acidic or sweet) have unhealthy (poor) numbers/metrics, but we love them.
We know Grado does not measure well, but we love them the same way we love comfort foods.
Heck, that is why certain people love tube amps and vinyls. We like distortion when it sounds more pleasing to the ear.

On that note, I know some because of the tone and timbre like the lowly Hemp more than the gs3000e, or the GH1/2 with G Cush more than the gs3000e and ps2000e.
For me it used to be the vintage rs1 with flats but I've come to like (should I say love and appreciate) the rs1i more than any other grado (hemp, gh1, rs2e..., including the gs3000e and ps2000e. Might I add more than the utopia, lcd-x, and hd800. The only headphone I can think of that comes close to the rs1i is the ath-ad2000 to my ears. 

I suspect I will like the rs1i more than the rs1x also. I will probably purchase the rs1x ( and keep it to complement the rs1i) but I just don't think anything is going to sound more pleasing and hence right to my ears than the rs1i. My brain synapse and pathway has so been shaped by the rs1i, that others just don't sound right to my ears.
It's not a perfect headphone (and sure it does not measure well), but I find the rs1i (it's tone and timbre) most pleasing to my ears.
Nothing makes me feel the music like the rs1i.


----------



## Opalius (Sep 19, 2021)

Achlys said:


> https://www.stereophile.com/images/ifmeasure/GradoPS1000.pdf
> 
> 
> This is what happens when a company makes a headphone "by ear" and with a glue gun


... Okey, I am now confused, why are you trying to start the same discussion here as on the DT880 forum?? Don't tale me you also own a Grado that you regret buying 

Is it going to be another 2 day rant?? That you are here to educate us????

If someone does not know what I'm talking about, please take a look at the DT880 600 ohm forum.


----------



## wormsdriver




----------



## Pirastro

I think it's interesting how people don't realize how distortion plays a very important part in adding character and fun to sound.  Why do you think people love tubes in amplification?  There is a certain euphonic element of distortion that imparts grit and texture to sound.  On the other end of the spectrum, when you have zero distortion and flat frequency response, you get a very linear and boring sound.  In my hi-fi journeys, I've come to realize that you can't look at graphs and measurements to find what you're looking for, especially if you're looking for something exciting and fun sounding.  So, those of you wanting to tell us Grado lovers that our beloved headphones are technically inferior to this or that, I say that we're not comparing based on graphs or measurements, rather what sounds good to us.  Same goes with amplifiers, source components, and speakers.  Go shove your science (flat earth) up your bottoms and go be miserable somewhere else.


----------



## trellus

It’s kind of funny that people think they’re enlightening Grado owners, as if we haven’t owned or don’t still presently own better measuring headphones.  I’ve literally heard some reviewers surmise that it’s just because we don’t know any better perhaps because we’ve not heard better.  😏


----------



## Pirastro

trellus said:


> It’s kind of funny that people think they’re enlightening Grado owners, as if we haven’t owned or don’t still presently own better measuring headphones.  I’ve literally heard some reviewers surmise that it’s just because we don’t know any better perhaps because we’ve not heard better.  😏


I agree with your sentiment.  What is better?  Is better, about measurements?  I think this is the big issue here.  Grado enthusiasts buy Grados because they like the sound and how it moves them musically.  That's how I make all my audio purchases.  If I don't like how it sounds I don't listen.  If your ultimate goal is to have a good measuring headphone, than you should look at tons of numbers, graphs, and measurements.  Then you can know intellectually that you bought the "best" headphone.  The point I'm trying to make is that high fidelity should not be a pissing contest, but rather and means to enjoyment that is personal and based on one's own individual ears and brain.  Music is art, right?  If so, measurements do very little in adding to to it.


----------



## Opalius

Pirastro said:


> On the other end of the spectrum, when you have zero distortion and flat frequency response, you get a very linear and boring sound.


 Yes!! This!! Two weeks ago I demoed the Meze Empyrean. ( Looking to but planar at some point ), anyway, they are very good, well extended bass and so on.. but BY THE GODS are they boring. I will take my Grado SR125X any day of the week instead.


----------



## joseph69

Amish said:


> I own the original GS1000 Grados. I sent them in for service and they replaced both drivers with the GS1000E drivers. So they do without a doubt fit the old GS1000 cans. Fact.


There was a time when Grado was transitioning from the (i) to the (e) drivers without public knowledge, so maybe (just maybe) when you sent your original GS1000 in for service, which would've been the same size cups and drivers as the (i) series but with the (e) series drivers during this transition. So, the transitional (e) would've fit into your original GS1000 (or I series) cups prior to making the (e) cups fitted for the 50mm drivers. Was that too confusing?


----------



## No Disc

Listened to this compilation last night on the SR125x, and I can say it sounded sounded superb.  Some of the tracks sounded Binaurally recorded, but I could not find it listed as such.


----------



## movinIron

No Disc said:


> Listened to this compilation last night on the SR125x, and I can say it sounded sounded superb.  Some of the tracks sounded Binaurally recorded, but I could not find it listed as such.


Great stuff!


----------



## Gippy (Sep 20, 2021)

Missed the troll, but flashing that THD graph honestly proves nothing. All that graph shows is that Grados distort at loud volume. In order to get those levels of distortion, the graph itself claims that 30hz must be played at 100dB. Well, guess what. For a Grado driver to play 30hz at 100dB, it means the mids must be played at a deafening 110dB or higher. Considering that I enjoy my Grados at a comfortable 75-85dB, that graph means nothing to me.


----------



## Stevko




----------



## funkymartyn

No Disc said:


> Listened to this compilation last night on the SR125x, and I can say it sounded sounded superb.  Some of the tracks sounded Binaurally recorded, but I could not find it listed as such.


The zombie track,  his this the one by the great  Fela Kuti  ?    If not.  Then try to find it.  If it was fela ,  then great music.


----------



## Stevko




----------



## No Disc

This arrived today.  Have not yet gotten around to plugging the Grado into it just yet.


----------



## ESL-1 (Sep 20, 2021)

A gaggle of Grados.  I was moving things around a bit in my music room and unintentionally ended up with this temporary configuration.  As it was not done for the photo there are a few more that did not make it into this pic.  There is a Maple Tree Audio tube amp under this stack (all tubes protected).  Fun to share.


----------



## joseph69

ESL-1 said:


> A gaggle of Grados.  I was moving things around a bit in my music room and unintentionally ended up with this temporary configuration.  As it was not done for the photo there are a few more that did not make it into this pic.  Underneath is a Maple Tree Audio tube amp under this stack (all tubes protected).  Fun to share.


Is that a hand I see sticking out from all those headphones?


----------



## No Disc

joseph69 said:


> Is that a hand I see sticking out from all those headphones?


I am not going to show this photo to my wife, I will let the future be a surprise to her.


----------



## No Disc

Stevko said:


>


Did you get the SR80e to try out the e?   You already have the 325 right?


----------



## Opalius

No Disc said:


> I am not going to show this photo to my wife, I will let the future be a surprise to her.


... my wife always asks why I have more the one headphone, ( she was kinda not happy when I got my Grados )... on the other hand I ask he why she's buying yet another handbag…


----------



## Stevko

No Disc said:


> Did you get the SR80e to try out the e?   You already have the 325 right?


No. Supersale  40% off.
already tried 225e


----------



## joseph69

Stevko said:


> No. Supersale  40% off.


That's a great discount.


----------



## No Disc

funkymartyn said:


> The zombie track,  his this the one by the great  Fela Kuti  ?    If not.  Then try to find it.  If it was fela ,  then great music.


I believe it's by Meiko.  Would love to hear Fela though. 

https://meiko.bandcamp.com/album/zombie-single


----------



## ESL-1

joseph69 said:


> Is that a hand I see sticking out from all those headphones?


Thanks, I have gotten rid of the hand but as it did not have fingerprints it will be hard to identify if found.


----------



## DTgill

ESL-1 said:


> A gaggle of Grados.  I was moving things around a bit in my music room and unintentionally ended up with this temporary configuration.  As it was not done for the photo there are a few more that did not make it into this pic.  There is a Maple Tree Audio tube amp under this stack (all tubes protected).  Fun to share.


You got the Grado bug bad... 

I'm jealous


----------



## Heyyoudvd

People who obsess over technical measurements and believe that they’re the only thing that matters remind me of those who have very narrow music tastes because they believe that anything that deviates from the music theory they’ve been taught must be ‘incorrect’.

Same with film and tv. I’ve met a number of people in my life who learned a little about music theory or about film creation - not enough to really become experts in the field, but just enough to grow an ego - and they end up believing that that genres and styles that meet their learned theories are ‘correct’ and anything that deviates from those theories is ‘incorrect’.

What a boring way to live life. It completely destroys art. Imagine all the genres of music and all the fantastic film directors that simply wouldn’t exist if everything had to meet what the theories in old textbooks deemed was the ‘correct’ way to film a scene or the ‘correct’ way to assemble a band.

The problem is that they’re conflating science with scientism. People think they can measure the world and reduce all of existence down to stats and measurements, and then they try to call it “science” and dismiss anyone opposed to this viewpoint as being anti-scientific. But that’s not science; it’s _scientism_. Science entails not just measuring the world, but also understanding the limitations of your measurements. When you become so egotistical that you think you can measure everything and deem what is and isn’t ’correct’, you’ve abandoned the scientific method and have turned science into a religion. That‘s what scientism is. It’s using the veneer and lingo of science without actually understanding how science operates.

Measurements obviously serve a purpose and they matter, but they are far from the only thing that matters. And when I see these measurement-obsessed people scoff at something that most people think is fantastic, purely because it doesn’t meet their scientistic (not scientific) definition of ‘correctness’, I can’t help but roll my eyes.


/rant


----------



## DTgill

Heyyoudvd said:


> People who obsess over technical measurements and believe that they’re the only thing that matters remind me of those who have very narrow music tastes because they believe that anything that deviates from the music theory they’ve been taught must be ‘incorrect’.
> 
> Same with film and tv. I’ve met a number of people in my life who learned a little about music theory or about film creation - not enough to really become experts in the field, but just enough to grow an ego - and they end up believing that that genres and styles that meet their learned theories are ‘correct’ and anything that deviates from those theories is ‘incorrect’.
> 
> ...


Sounds like religion...


----------



## rasmushorn

joseph69 said:


> Is that a hand I see sticking out from all those headphones?


It must be your own imaginary hand wanting to grab one of those beauties. I tried to find a hand in the picture but grabbed my own Hemps instead


----------



## No Disc

"I really missed tubes"  is my summary of last nights listening session with the Grado and the Cayin Headphone Amp.

I am half temped to get a Little Dot 1+ as it's designed to drive low impedance headphones, but I am not sure it would be any better than the Cayin.  The Cayin is 6x the cost.


----------



## Stevko (Sep 21, 2021)

Good to gooo❤️


----------



## maggiesbrother

No Disc said:


> "I really missed tubes"  is my summary of last nights listening session with the Grado and the Cayin Headphone Amp.
> 
> I am half temped to get a Little Dot 1+ as it's designed to drive low impedance headphones, but I am not sure it would be any better than the Cayin.  The Cayin is 6x the cost.


That model is a hybrid and has low impendence settings, correct? I've seen those before and was curious how they'd be with Grado. I've used a Woo WA6 with mine and wasn't that jazzed about it but wondered if a hybrid like that would be a solid match.


----------



## Stevko

Stevko said:


>


These works great 
anyone who can recommend a USB DAC to use between iPhone and XCAN?


----------



## Opalius

Stevko said:


> These works great
> anyone who can recommend a USB DAC to use between iPhone and XCAN?


I use my Sr125x only with my HipDac. That Burr Brown chip adds a nice touch of warmth to the bass. And the price is not half bad compared to real USB dacs like the dragonfly s...


----------



## lakej (Sep 21, 2021)

nm


----------



## Stevko

Opalius said:


> I use my Sr125x only with my HipDac. That Burr Brown chip adds a nice touch of warmth to the bass. And the price is not half bad compared to real USB dacs like the dragonfly s...


I bought the xCAN without dac.
Plan was to use an Apple dongel. But 1V is too low.need a DAC with 2V out.


----------



## Opalius

Stevko said:


> I bought the xCAN without dac.
> Plan was to use an Apple dongel. But 1V is too low.need a DAC with 2V out.


Well, the Audioquest dragonfly red can do 2 volts, and it runs them Grados just fine connected straight into the dragonfly. Using it as a DAC/amp  

Try looking up the review from homestudiobasics... It's spot on. But it's also somewhat expensive.


----------



## Stevko

Opalius said:


> Well, the Audioquest dragonfly red can do 2 volts, and it runs them Grados just fine connected straight into the dragonfly. Using it as a DAC/amp
> 
> Try looking up the review from homestudiobasics... It's spot on. But it's also somewhat expensive.


I also consider a used ifi ione/dragonfly r.
red. A modi/topping/jds 99$ dac should work fine, but too big. Regret a bit.


----------



## JaquesGelee (Sep 21, 2021)

Stevko said:


> I also consider a used ifi ione/dragonfly r.
> red. A modi/topping/jds 99$ dac should work fine, but too big. Regret a bit.


Apogee Groove or even a Lotoo. Maybe cheaper an iBasso DC-0x. All in small formfactor. All pre-named have enough juice for grado cans. The FiiO BTR5 is also a great choice.

As for me, i use the Graham Slee Voyager with IPod 30 Pin Mod Wolfson DAC, a Hip-DAC, an iBasso DC-0x, Little Bear B4X with Burson V5i Opamps, DF Red (DF Cobalt ist burned money IMO), Oppo HA2-SE or even the Mojo in a portable setup.

Or are you looking for a DAC to pair with your xCAN?

Cheers


----------



## Stevko

Or are you looking for a DAC to pair with your xCAN?
Yes. Only looking for a cheap and good dac.


----------



## JaquesGelee

Stevko said:


> Or are you looking for a DAC to pair with your xCAN?
> Yes. Only looking for a cheap and good dac.


Portable one? Either you choose from named ones above. Or if it doesn't even matter, the Zen DAC.

Or what is cheap iyo?

cheers


----------



## Luckyleo

No Disc said:


> "I really missed tubes"  is my summary of last nights listening session with the Grado and the Cayin Headphone Amp.
> 
> I am half temped to get a Little Dot 1+ as it's designed to drive low impedance headphones, but I am not sure it would be any better than the Cayin.  The Cayin is 6x the cost.


Felix Audio OTL amps work wonderfully with Grado's despite the differences in impedance.


----------



## Stevko (Sep 21, 2021)

I prefer a portable.price 100-200usd
So far I think a DFR is a good choice.work with pc and phone.
It is a 500$ combo.
For the same price it is possible to buy all in one solulition for less. Ex earman tr-amp.
Ione only work with ex power.

another solution is using xcan with bt and phone on the hurry.
And a pc + modi/other 99$ dac+ xcan as a full resolutionsystem.
I bought the xCAN after reading this:

https://everydaylistening.net/2019/03/24/the-ifi-audio-xcan-a-pocketful-of-dynamite/

Never tryed vinyl before.
Maybe I should go for a turnable instead of a dac.


----------



## movinIron (Sep 21, 2021)

DTgill said:


> Sounds like religion...


In case of our new …friend it is not like this.
Those youngsters generate their self-confidence out of having the last word/comment. Makes them feel the more intelligent one. In Germany we call those ’wind-talkers‘ (not meaning the native americans). I was just curious if he is capable of reading such a diagram. Wasn’t expecting anything qualified. So please guys don‘t waste time thinking about his opinion. There was none.
Seems I have to wait for the next cable, voodoo, or burn-in discussion.


----------



## movinIron

Stevko said:


> …
> Never tryed vinyl before.
> Maybe I should go for a turnable instead of a dac.


Definitely!


----------



## Stevko

movinIron said:


> Definitely!


Like this foto:

https://cdn.head-fi.org/a/10263166.png


----------



## movinIron

Stevko said:


> Like this foto:
> 
> https://cdn.head-fi.org/a/10263166.png


Totally understand!
Last Saturday it got me. I excavated the Rega, assembled some equipment of the cupboards, grabbed the records box and some of the phone cases. Of course incl. some Grados.




We‘re about to move, so please excuse that it‘s not a very impressive pic.
(Anyway I‘m not the most gifted photographer)


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Anyone know how I can tell if I have the grado 325 or grado 325is? Don’t have the box.


----------



## movinIron

punkmanmatthew said:


> Anyone know how I can tell if I have the grado 325 or grado 325is? Don’t have the box.


The is has a bigger housing.
With a photo we may be able to help.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

movinIron said:


> The is has a bigger housing.
> With a photo we may be able to help.


----------



## movinIron (Sep 21, 2021)

Is!
See the difference(?):



Smaller Housing, lesser structured in the letter ring.
SR325is has the 8-conductor cable, but still the 6.3mm TRS plug.
Have seen the non-lettered (1. generation) and i-series (named on the (colored) box as ‘is‘) in black (anodized) but only the is in chrome.
Anybody can correct me?


----------



## movinIron

ESL-1 said:


> A gaggle of Grados.  I was moving things around a bit in my music room and unintentionally ended up with this temporary configuration.  As it was not done for the photo there are a few more that did not make it into this pic.  There is a Maple Tree Audio tube amp under this stack (all tubes protected).  Fun to share.


Yes!
Another one with a GH3. 
Dear ESL-1, what is your impression of this pre-series SR325x on the left?
Does it sound like the regular SR325xes?
And more interesting, which one of the G-family handed it to you?
Also interesting, that the GS3ke (right upper) has a light brown headband. But it seems original.
I am always fascinated about the color difference of the cocobolo ones. The GH2 and GS3ke differ… slightly. 🤔


----------



## movinIron

@Mightygrey: Which cartridge do you use in the RP2? And which phono-pre?


----------



## Mightygrey

movinIron said:


> @Mightygrey: Which cartridge do you use in the RP2? And which phono-pre?


Hi mate, I use a Shure M91ED cartridge, and use either the phono stage in my NAD 3020e or Jotunheim 2.


----------



## iFi audio

Stevko said:


> ifi ione



If you need a purist DAC with a wireless input, that's the one


----------



## Stevko

iFi audio said:


> If you need a purist DAC with a wireless input, that's the one


Dont need wireless only a dac.


----------



## iFi audio

Stevko said:


> Dont need wireless only a dac.


I'd go for our balanced ZEN DAC then


----------



## Stevko

iFi audio said:


> I'd go for our balanced ZEN DAC then


Thats a dac/amp. Only need a DAC😊


----------



## iFi audio

Stevko said:


> Thats a dac/amp. Only need a DAC😊



I hear you, iONE is no longer manufactured so you'd have to hunt for a second-hand unit. At the moment our lineup features only one purist DAC - ZEN DAC Signature V2


----------



## Stevko

iFi audio said:


> I hear you, iONE is no longer manufactured so you'd have to hunt for a second-hand unit. At the moment our lineup features only one purist DAC - ZEN DAC Signature V2


Think I gonna sell my xCAN, and buy a all in one instead.


----------



## iFi audio

Stevko said:


> Think I gonna sell my xCAN, and buy a all in one instead.



Well, xCAN is more an amp than DAC, while xDSD is the opposite. But if it's a pure budget DAC you're after, getting iONE gets two thumbs up from me


----------



## Stevko

iFi audio said:


> Well, xCAN is more an amp than DAC, while xDSD is the opposite. But if it's a pure budget DAC you're after, getting iONE gets two thumbs up from me


Can i use iONE with a phone?


----------



## iFi audio

Stevko said:


> Can i use iONE with a phone?



iONE is a desktop product (without batteries) that needs 5V to work, so stacking it with your phone like say xCAN doesn't make much sense  

Unless you thought about some other usage?


----------



## Stevko

Ione is the smallest dac from ifi. For my use a smaller DAC is better


----------



## iFi audio

Stevko said:


> Ione is the smallest dac from ifi. For my use a smaller DAC is better



Enjoy the hunt then


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

Shipibo earpads seem to be back in stock. Just ordered a set


----------



## Opalius

Stevko said:


> Thats a dac/amp. Only need a DAC😊


Kinda hard to find a "DAC only" - you somehow need to get them volts over to them headphones or amp or whatever  even a dragonfly red is a "amp/dac" ... well on second thought, - a dac only would be a component in a amp dac 

Ifi Hipdac rocks for my Grados  and when connected to a charger functions in more or less as the Ifi Zen Can, as it bypasses the batteri.


----------



## Stevko

Opalius said:


> Kinda hard to find a "DAC only" - you somehow need to get them volts over to them headphones or amp or whatever  even a dragonfly red is a "amp/dac" ... well on second thought, - a dac only would be a component in a amp dac
> 
> Ifi Hipdac rocks for my Grados  and when connected to a charger functions in more or less as the Ifi Zen Can, as it bypasses the batteri.


Yes.very hard.
If someone buying my xCAN. I considering to buy a micro iDSD


----------



## YtseJamer

New 60x/80x review


----------



## trellus

YtseJamer said:


> New 60x/80x review




He raves about the sound and thrashes Grado for the cable being even more ridiculous than the previous generation - it’s vintage Zeos at his finest. 👌🏽


----------



## funkymartyn (Sep 22, 2021)

No Disc said:


> I believe it's by Meiko.  Would love to hear Fela though.
> 
> https://meiko.bandcamp.com/album/zombie-single


Post below


----------



## funkymartyn




----------



## maggiesbrother

ESL-1 said:


> A gaggle of Grados.  I was moving things around a bit in my music room and unintentionally ended up with this temporary configuration.  As it was not done for the photo there are a few more that did not make it into this pic.  There is a Maple Tree Audio tube amp under this stack (all tubes protected).  Fun to share.


Out of curiosity, which sound the most different from each other? I'd imagine the 325s v the GS3000 but that's a guess - of that pile, i've never heard anything from the Heritage or Statement series so i'd be curious


----------



## movinIron

Stevko said:


> Yes.very hard.
> If someone buying my xCAN. I considering to buy a micro iDSD


So no more Bluetooth then?
I was excited when the Micro iDSD Signature appeared, but found that there is no more analog in.
Same with the Diablo…
The xCAN is a powerful thing And it‘s sounding is slightly different from ifis other DAC/AMPs.
I heard it‘s the same with the Hip DAC, but don‘t own one. So there‘s no qualified statement from my side yet.
I have difficulties calling a 2.1V outputting thingy… an Amp!?
This is Just a line driver, therefor it is a Pre.
My ideas:
(Android) Ifi audiophileOTG, iPhone ddHifi td28i (still waiting for a better CCK) and than…
Pro-Ject DAC Box E Mobile
Ultrasone Naos
Cambridge DACmagic XS
Audioquest Dragonfly Black
Audioquest Dragonfly Red
Audioquest Dragonfly Cobalt
Questyle M12
Violectric CHRONOS
…Short 3.5mm TRS cable
xCAN
…
Grado Headphones.
(Currently an SR325e)

.


----------



## Stevko

movinIron said:


> So no more Bluetooth then?
> I was excited when the Micro iDSD Signature appeared, but found that there is no more analog in.
> Same with the Diablo…
> The xCAN is a powerful thing And it‘s sounding is slightly different from ifis other DAC/AMPs.
> ...


BT is ok on the GO.
So I want a DAC to use with my FLAC and hires streaming.
If i go for an idsd. I will take the old black.
Better price and analog in, possible to use ext power etc.


----------



## Stevko

trellus said:


> He raves about the sound and thrashes Grado for the cable being even more ridiculous than the previous generation - it’s vintage Zeos at his finest. 👌🏽


So 60x. Frankenstein and new pads is a good thing?


----------



## Stevko

movinIron said:


> So no more Bluetooth then?
> I was excited when the Micro iDSD Signature appeared, but found that there is no more analog in.
> Same with the Diablo…
> The xCAN is a powerful thing And it‘s sounding is slightly different from ifis other DAC/AMPs.
> ...


Never tested Grado with my xCAN before today.
(Big fath jack on my old 325 not fit xCAN. 30$ for a adapter puh.- and GW100 sounds best wireless. No good amped)

Setup:
Apple dongel-xCAN -sr80e. 
works great. More than enough volume.
Think I gonna keep my xCAN


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy (Sep 23, 2021)

I promise this is not what it looks like...





I took inspiration from Zeos' cable rant about the Sr60x/80x and this guy's cable unweave mod https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/nylccb/grado_sr60x_unweaved/

My SR60x is now free to wiggle from the splitter up





I like the look of the nylon but it was too restrictive going into the earcups and would always be twisted somewhere. This is the best of both worlds. Not listened yet for microphonics a but very happy I've put it to the knife.

EDIT Still microphonic when no music is playing but barely noticed anything when listening (while walking... Desktop listening may be different)


----------



## Stevko

A day i must try the new X.
Should I take the 60’s?


----------



## trellus

Stevko said:


> A day i must try the new X.
> Should I take the 60’s?



If you have the “itch,” why not, although I suspect you will find you like your GW100 better, if for no other reason than it isn’t attached to a nylon-encased rubber hose. 😅


----------



## No Disc

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> I promise this is not what it looks like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like pubic hair....


----------



## Stevko

trellus said:


> If you have the “itch,” why not, although I suspect you will find you like your GW100 better, if for no other reason than it isn’t attached to a nylon-encased rubber hose. 😅


Dont care about the cable


----------



## Gippy (Sep 23, 2021)

YtseJamer said:


> New 60x/80x review



I feel like this was a missed opportunity to review the 60x against the 225x. Entry-level plastic model vs. top-end plastic model for just over 2x the cost. Or hey, review the entire SR line to finally quash the "all entry-level Grados sound the same" claim that some people believe.

He said he was getting the 325x soon but I have no interest in that due to it being heavier than even the GS models.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

No Disc said:


> It looks like pubic hair....


Way to explain the punchline 😂


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

Stevko said:


> A day i must try the new X.
> Should I take the 60’s?


I'd say yes, but I'm biased. I have the Hemps too and loooove them, but I spend so much time walking outdoors at night and am more comfortable doing that with the 60x than the Hemps, so my 60x is getting way more listening time right now. 

Very happy with them, and even more so after their latest grooming.


----------



## YtseJamer

I have to admit that I agree with Zeos about the new cable.  It's not bugging me too much that the cable is not detachable, but I will be very disappointed if the Reference Series headphones (RS1x/RS2x) are also coming with this thick vacuum cord.


----------



## Stevko

All grado over 300$ should have detachable cable.


----------



## No Disc

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Way to explain the punchline 😂


I would have just posted the photo, and said "I got this idea from Zeos"  and left it at that.  Let everyone wonder for awhile.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

No Disc said:


> I would have just posted the photo, and said "I got this idea from Zeos"  and left it at that.  Let everyone wonder for awhile.


😂

Taking note!


----------



## DTgill

Stevko said:


> All grado over 300$ should have detachable cable.


Maybe we need to start a petition to Grado.


----------



## audiobomber

Stevko said:


> Yes.very hard.
> If someone buying my xCAN. I considering to buy a micro iDSD


Schiit has several pure DAC's. The Modi and Modi Multibit are small.


----------



## kmhaynes

YtseJamer said:


> New 60x/80x review



Is that a review??  It's emotionally exhausting to listen to this guy ...

Sorry.


----------



## YtseJamer

I'm not the biggest fan of Zeos, but he's right about the cable.


----------



## Stevko

audiobomber said:


> Schiit has several pure DAC's. The Modi and Modi Multibit are small.


Modi is smallest of the stationary.
Considering a black modi with the new ESS DAC


----------



## audiobomber

Stevko said:


> Modi is smallest of the stationary.
> Considering a black modi with the new ESS DAC


Modi Multibit uses the same case.


----------



## elira

YtseJamer said:


> I'm not the biggest fan of Zeos, but he's right about the cable.


I imagine they knew people disliked the cable and people love paracord wrapped cables, so the logic solution is to wrap the same cable in paracord, obviously that should fix the issue.


----------



## maggiesbrother

Stevko said:


> I prefer a portable.price 100-200usd
> So far I think a DFR is a good choice.work with pc and phone.
> It is a 500$ combo.
> For the same price it is possible to buy all in one solulition for less. Ex earman tr-amp.
> ...


careful - once you hear your favorite albums and artists on LP, digital is meh. I’m biased of course.


----------



## Stevko

audiobomber said:


> Modi Multibit uses the same case.


yes. But needs ext power. I gonna use it at my livingroom table.  powered from my pc`s USB
so std modi or topping D10s work better in my setup


----------



## Stevko

maggiesbrother said:


> careful - once you hear your favorite albums and artists on LP, digital is meh. I’m biased of course.


I collected cd`s before. but I quit. (my music taste changed, some worn out, garbage)
so 50% is stored in the attic, other 50% in the garbage.
miss physical format. Roon and qobus is great, but not the same. sold my cd player in 2016.
so considering vinyl. 
grado is very often pictured with turntables.
don't make things better


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Gippy said:


> He said he was getting the 325x soon but I have no interest in that due to it being heavier than even the GS models.


GS is quite lightweight due to all wood construction. Any headphones with metal housing material should be (fairly) heavier.

If personally I have to choose SR X line, it would be only 60X and 325X.


----------



## qua2k

YtseJamer said:


> I'm not the biggest fan of Zeos, but he's right about the cable.


I agree about the new cable. It might fix tangling and the awkward bending of one side to the other but other than those 2 minimal complaints from me, it is a more of a downgrade than an upgrade.


----------



## Stevko

Same FR and pads on 60/80/125.
So go for the 60 or 225/325
Think 225X could be a good choice(cheaper and lightweight)


----------



## TheMiddleSky

I'd choose 60X over 125X due to extra brightness of 125X. Other people may choose the opposite.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Bought some Grado 325x on Tuesday. Usually it’s one day delivery from where I bought them from but they decided to use FedEx which my heart dropped whne I saw that but oh well. My suspicions were correct and it’s delayed so have to wait until after the weekend. Can’t wait to get them!


----------



## AWS Soul

Due to a change in my employment I have had the unexpected blessing of having more personal chill out time in my life , simply wonderful.
So what have I done with this free time ???  I pretty much forced myself to take take full advantage of my Deezer Hifi subscription , whether I felt like listening to music or not .
I've got the Headphones , I've got lossless Flacs at my finger tips , so what shall I listen to ??  I decided to go back to my roots & listen to all the all the Bands & Albums I grew up with .  
To make sure I didn't miss a step I even went up into the attic & brought back down several boxes , boxes that contained my once precious jewels.  An innumerable amount of CD's that my entire youth was built upon where ready for action , a smile appearing on my face as I started to remember how much I loved looking at the inlay sleeves .  
The words  "I forgot about that" where spoken with pure joy every time I found an old diamond.  
Well I've started the mind numbing task of ripping them all to Flac , which may take some time.  I've started now , so I ain't stopping.

Aaahhh yes , the headphones , I'll keep it Grado ...................I use
The Hemp with Beautiful Audio Hybrid pads & Merino wool pads.  
The Hemp is wonderful , it sounds awesome using both sets of pads from B.A i, t's simply wonderful , nothing more to be said on that.

But the PS-500e with the Beautiful Audio Hybrid pads , is the best Grado I've ever heard , I've owned the majority of the e-Series at some point (no flag ships) ,  It truly is magnificent.  
I've really had the time to put these headphones to full use & have done just that .  

The PS-500e & The Hemp are the two Grado's I will never be selling .   I've also the Hifiman Ananda at my fingertips , which I think is magnificent , so I pretty much think that's the end of my Headphone journey .   
I'm done , I have everything I need in my audio life , I found my end game trio .

Thanks to all the wonderful members of this thread that have shared great knowledge , I've read every word of this thread & I trusted the wisdom on this page to purchase many Grado models .
Just like many others I'm not made of money , so spending £££££ on UK Grado prices was a huge gamble in my life.

If you are new to the forum and skint , yet desire some Grados , there is some great advice and knowledge here ,  read it .

Thanks again , I'm done,


----------



## Rebel Chris

AWS Soul, now you need a other amp or DAC... 😂


----------



## Coztomba

Generally about 2 hours after thinking I’m done and really happy with what I have, I find myself looking at other headphones…


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Most of the time *while I'm listening *and marvelling at how good something sounds, I'm still looking for other headphones. 😁


----------



## DTgill

Coztomba said:


> Generally about 2 hours after thinking I’m done and really happy with what I have, I find myself looking at other headphones…





Coztomba said:


> Generally about 2 hours after thinking I’m done and really happy with what I have, I find myself looking at other headphones…


----------



## movinIron (Sep 25, 2021)

Tzk…
Poor little headphone on his right.


----------



## G0rt

If I didn't own a couple dozen decent cans, I might not know just how utterly awesome the GH2 actually are.


----------



## FullBright1

Here are my Grado SR 325X > Impressions.

Right out of the box.
Ive listened to Dub, Rock, Country, Ambient, Jazz,  Jazz Vocal, Bluegrass, and Classical.


First things first......
The not so great.
This is minor, and its expected.   The upgraded cables are a 15% improvement over the horrible Grado cables, so, any improvement in this area is an improvement.
The included pads are of course exactly like sandpaper on your ears., and the clamping force is more than adequate.  but.....within 30 mins the pads do flex a bit and this is noticeable regarding lessoning of the initial modest discomfort.
Ive not tried all my Grado mod pads on these yet, as i wanted to just provide a brief sound analysis for the benefit of those whose finger is on the "buy it now" switch.

So, there is really only one question that needs to be answered.

Q.) How do the Grado SR325X compared to the Grado Hemp. ??

A.) Different strokes for different folks.  

What does that mean?
 It means that Grado really did not create a Hemp v2 using an aluminum cup set.
The Grado SR325X really have a unique tuning, and for my money i'd say that the Hemp sales sheet was a revelation unto the Grado family which caused them to rethink their "house sound", as well as their cables.

"Grado" does have a certain point of view regarding how they design their headphones to present music.
The SR325X do provide you with this as a sonic foundation, but it's been tweek'd.
The Grado Family has designed this gear to be analytical , yet with a certain amount of fun dialed in.
Immediately noticeable is the (mostly) absent Grado midrange *glare * and high end painful extension.
What's been dialed in here is very good clarity, very good detail retrieval, and a unique bass response that is quite full and textured and  expertly designed not to impact the midrange in a negative way.  So, you are not getting any upper low-end bloat but you are definitely getting some authentic bottom end.
Did you like the Hemp low end?  Then you won't be disappointed with the low end that is generously  served up by the SR325X/

Grado has attempted to add some smoothness into the sound of this headphone while retaining substantial "Grado like" clarity and visceral impact. This is located within the tuning of the midrange that is dialed in as very present, but not hard.
Treble response is quite detailed and extended, but its not punishing or etched or sizzly as you find so often with Grado's.
Are the SR325X completely relieved of any sign of "too aggressive" regarding the mids and treble?   = No.   So, if you are wondering if these are lush sweet round tone'd headphones, then i can assure you that they are not.
If you want that, then get the Avantone's or the HarmonicDyne Zeus.. 
 So, just know that when you buy a Grado you are going to get a set of very transparent sounding headphones, and that includes a bit of pushed treble and midrange that is involved regarding how you achieve it.

Some who are use to the Grado tone will think this gear has a bit of a dark tuning, but ...not really.  Instead the Treble and Mids have been mostly set free from *Grado glare.
They have been tweek'd  to *be more revealing than to  sound hyper punched. These Grado's offer plenty of detail,  they are not laid back or "V" shaped.....yet for the most part they do not punish your ears to provide you with their fine sonics.

I hope Grado continues this sonic trend,  as Grado headphones are very unique and the SR325X are certainly to be included within that distinction.

Final analysis....:  I  personally dont find any set of Grado's to be "i can wear them all day without fatigue".  So, if that Grado exists, ive not owned it yet. 
So, with the SR325X, they are heading in that direction, and depending on your preference regarding  headphone sound, these might be your all day listening experience.
I did not have that experience with the Hemp unless i swapped to the S pads, and with the SR325X  i find that they are generally less fatiguing with the stock pads then the Hemp  by a small margin due to the way the mids and treble are sonically carved to be less forceful while remaining true to the Grado Family's  sonic  obsession regarding providing extreme overall clarity for your money.

Lots of sonic bang for the buck offered from this affordable G-'X" gear.  Plenty of soundstage, good instrument separation, nice sense of musical scale with a mostly natural tuning.

Grado will sell a lot of these.
-
-


----------



## Gippy

FullBright1 said:


> Here are my Grado SR 325X > Impressions...



Uhh, did you get a fake?


----------



## movinIron

Gippy said:


> I feel like this was a missed opportunity to review the 60x against the 225x. Entry-level plastic model vs. top-end plastic model for just over 2x the cost. Or hey, review the entire SR line to finally quash the "all entry-level Grados sound the same" claim that some people believe.


They don‘t. I spend the Saturday morning pesting a dealer the next and bigger city.
‘Tested‘: SR80x, SR225x, SR325x
My stuff: iPhone+ Fiio Q1 mkII/ Chord Mojo, Astell KANN.
Their stuff (only with the 325): Mal Valve Head Amp three mkIII, Chord Dave/ Blu, Cayin HA-1A MK2, Vertere …turntable!? (Some Sci Fi looking >5000,- thing)
Media: 24/96, 24/192 flacs, some AACs, Audible audiobooks, Vinyl (Nina Simone (70,-€ 😐!), Dire Straights).
Impressions:
SR80x - A steal for the money. Impressive stage and detail.
SR225x - Bigger soundstage, even more detail in the upper mids. Definitely more detail in the treble.
In this one you can identify the new sounding best.
SR325x - Biggest difference! Nearly holographic soundstage in width with a good sense of depth. Fantastic separation. Had some of Cheskys binaural recordings on the KANN, was a pleasure.
By a little, less pronounced in the upper mid section than the 225. 
Conclusion:
New sounding, moved to the lower end. Still Grado, but slightly less volume, not detail(!) in the treble.
Still no thundering, dominant bass, but audibly darker. Transients, always an asset of Grado phones, also appear to be further improved, especially in the lower mid and upper bass frequencies.

2nd conclusion: The Dave declassifies the Mojo, which is one of my favorites. Singlehanded.
3nd conclusion: I am an idiot thinking every 20 minutes about how to afford the Dave…


Gippy said:


> He said he was getting the 325x soon but I have no interest in that due to it being heavier than even the GS models.


Heavy? A 260 grams headphone? Even the plastic ones of the competitors are mostly heavier.
Ok, the GS1000e are weighting only 230 grams, but that‘s extraordinary lightweighted.


----------



## FullBright1

Gippy said:


> Uhh, did you get a fake?


-

Here is the photo from the Grado site.
So, maybe you should check yours.......
-
-


----------



## Gippy (Sep 26, 2021)

I intentionally took a picture from DMS' video review to show what the release model looks like. Grado has previously shown mockups on their site that don't reflect the actual release model. For example, the GS3000e pic on their site and the lettering that's on the actual GS3000e is different. But the Prestige Series button font has been unchanged for over 25 years. The button on your model looks fake which makes me wonder if you got a returned and modified SR325is/SR325e.


----------



## FullBright1

Gippy said:


> I intentionally took a picture from DMS' video review to show what the release model looks like. Grado has previously shown mockups on their site that don't reflect the actual release model. For example, the GS3000e pic on their site and the lettering that's on the actual GS3000e is different. But the Prestige Series button font has been unchanged for over 25 years. The button on your model looks fake which makes me wonder if you got a returned and modified SR325is/SR325e.


It came new and sealed in a Grado box shipped from Grado.
So, if this is a fake, its a good one , and they faked it...


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Those two pictures in Gippys post look basically the same to me. The lighting, background, and perspective are the only noticeable differences, to me at least.


----------



## FullBright1 (Sep 26, 2021)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Those two pictures in Gippys post look basically the same to me. The lighting, background, and perspective are the only noticeable differences, to me at least.



More then likely, the same Chinese Factory that is producing the New  Apple I-Phone 13,  Audeze LCD-5, Empyrean Elite,  and Susvara, is handcrafting the new Grado Prestige "X" Line in fake (*Gold)* aluminum.

What i can also tell you, is that these headphones are not comfortable with stock pads, but they do sound very good.
Ive been swapping between HEkse, to Aeon Noire, to G-325X, and it's all good.
All good.
Not once have i thought...."ok that is the weak link"., as all 3 are just very good sounding headphones, each with its own unique sonic voice.


----------



## imackler

Do the Bushmills have any fans? It's been a couple years since much has been said about them. I imagine some collectors and Grado completionists value them, but have they found a place in anyone's Grado rotation for their sound profile? Has anyone compared them to the Hemp? I know the questions comes from out of nowhere, but maybe someone is interested or has the time. Thanks!


----------



## DTgill

FullBright1 said:


> More then likely, the same Chinese Factory that is producing the New  Apple I-Phone 13,  Audeze LCD-5, Empyrean Elite,  and Susvara, is handcrafting the new Grado Prestige "X" Line in fake (*Gold)* aluminum.
> 
> What i can also tell you, is that these headphones are not comfortable with stock pads, but they do sound very good.
> Ive been swapping between HEkse, to Aeon Noire, to G-325X, and it's all good.
> ...


Have you thought about something like these for your 325?
I use them on mine and they aren't too bad.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

imackler said:


> Do the Bushmills have any fans? It's been a couple years since much has been said about them. I imagine some collectors and Grado completionists value them, but have they found a place in anyone's Grado rotation for their sound profile? Has anyone compared them to the Hemp? I know the questions comes from out of nowhere, but maybe someone is interested or has the time. Thanks!


Every time I run across some on EBay they sell for more than I paid for my first car. Someone out there is a fan 😜


----------



## HiWire

Does anybody know if the Alessandro headphones have the new X drivers?


----------



## qua2k (Sep 26, 2021)

imackler said:


> Do the Bushmills have any fans? It's been a couple years since much has been said about them. I imagine some collectors and Grado completionists value them, but have they found a place in anyone's Grado rotation for their sound profile? Has anyone compared them to the Hemp? I know the questions comes from out of nowhere, but maybe someone is interested or has the time. Thanks!


I had a pair but sold them this year due to getting the Hemps. Bushmills are great for what they are and super super light which is what I liked most about them. Sound wise, I would say they are a Hemp-... very close to the Hemp but not as great in all respects, esp the bass and mids. I would agree they are definitely in the collector's realm as the price for them are pretty high if you can even find one available for sale and imho, not worth the cost if you want to use them. There are better alternatives and less likely to break... the Bushmills are very delicate I would say because of how they are constructed.


----------



## kmhaynes

FullBright1 said:


> More then likely, the same Chinese Factory that is producing the New  Apple I-Phone 13,  Audeze LCD-5, Empyrean Elite,  and Susvara, is handcrafting the new Grado Prestige "X" Line in fake (*Gold)* aluminum.


I think what you are seeing as "Gold" is a yellow tint on the whole picture with the yellow X in the background.  Yes, Grado DID make a slight gold finish 325i about 10 years ago, but I don't think that's what was in that comparison picture, IMO.


----------



## kmhaynes

FullBright1 said:


> Here are my Grado SR 325X > Impressions.
> 
> Right out of the box.
> I've listened to Dub, Rock, Country, Ambient, Jazz,  Jazz Vocal, Bluegrass, and Classical.
> ...


Excellent post, and I think you nailed the Grado sound transition in the SR line since the 'E' series was launched.  I had a 325i many years ago, and even for me (I love the Etymotic BA "house sound"), it had spikey treble that was hard to tame down.  I retried the 325E about 2-3 years ago and was super-impressed with the smoother and yet still alive sound.  I kept them for several months and loved them, until I got hold of a used GH2 cocobolo, then RS2e, then PS500e!!

I've not tried the Hemp, nor any of the new X series, but am assuming they will sound closer to my PS500e, with a fuller sound in the 500hz and below region.


----------



## Stevko

kmhaynes said:


> I think what you are seeing as "Gold" is a yellow tint on the whole picture with the yellow X in the background.  Yes, Grado DID make a slight gold finish 325i about 10 years ago, but I don't think that's what was in that comparison picture, IMO.


https://gradolabs.com/headphones/prestige-series/item/131-sr325x
Different angel/light=
Different color on pictures.


----------



## Gippy

Stevko said:


> Different color on pictures.



The comparison wasn't the cup, but the button. That other SR325x button is suspicious and I've never seen it in that font. As Grado does their own tooling and produces their own plastic parts as shown in the factory tour, there is little logical reason to have an SR325x button that's different than the others.


----------



## Stevko

Gippy said:


> The comparison wasn't the cup, but the button. That other SR325x button is suspicious and I've never seen it in that font. As Grado does their own tooling and produces their own plastic parts as shown in the factory tour, there is little logical reason to have an SR325x button that's different than the others.


Ahhh. Button


----------



## Stevko

Gold button?


----------



## movinIron (Sep 27, 2021)

Gippy said:


> The comparison wasn't the cup, but the button. That other SR325x button is suspicious and I've never seen it in that font. As Grado does their own tooling and produces their own plastic parts as shown in the factory tour, there is little logical reason to have an SR325x button that's different than the others.


Nah. Don‘t think it‘s a fake one. Seems that lifting the dumbbell tied to the lever of the ’Hot Stamping Machine‘ got a little hard after lettering a few hundred buttons.
The ‘S‘ and ‘R‘ appear silvered a little thin, but in the correct font, so we‘re talking about the numbers, right?



Looking at the red marked areas, the 3 and 5 have a little shortened middle/upper line, the 2 is missing a part of it‘s lower bow‘s width.
If you look at the ‘X‘ (blue marked. Fascinating, that it‘s now a capital letter original by Grado, ‘stead of   the old lower case ‘e‘), you see that it is pretty thin also.
I guess it‘s conspicuous appearance to Gippy‘s reliable sniper’s eye is pure prove of hand-craftsmanship.
No irony meant in ‘sniper‘. I wouldn‘t have seen it on first look. The ‘Hot Stamping Machine‘ is a thermal transfer metal foil press next to the desk where they glue the fabric on the diffusers.
It‘s manually driven. They do all the lettering with that thing. Buttons, caps, cartridges for the prestige series, rodblocks for all on- and over- ear phones.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Just got my 325x in the mail today. They are great. They might be my favorite pair I’ve owned. 325e and RS1i used to be my favorite but I think these have taken the top. I’ve owned 80e, 325e, GH2, RS1i, GS1000i, 325is, and PS1000E. These seem to be my favorite out of all of those so far. If you have any reservations you should just get them. Also, if the hemps are better then they must be very close because these can’t get much better than they are.


----------



## imackler

Have most of the X so far been an upgrade over the E? I'm torn whether to get a RS2E while I can still find one or wait for the RS2X?


----------



## YtseJamer

imackler said:


> Have most of the X so far been an upgrade over the E? I'm torn whether to get a RS2E while I can still find one or wait for the RS2X?



Personally I would wait for the new RS2X.  It's been almost 1 year since I got the Hemp and I'm still enjoying them a lot, but I'm also curious to hear the new RS1X/RS2X.


----------



## sling5s

imackler said:


> Have most of the X so far been an upgrade over the E? I'm torn whether to get a RS2E while I can still find one or wait for the RS2X?


I imagine it would depend: if you prefer the warmer/darker and thicker sound of the X series or the brighter and more open sound of the E series. 
Also, you might also have to wait until Nov. or Dec, or even possibly Jan. 2022 for them release the X series in the Reference models.


----------



## ESL-1

movinIron said:


> Yes!
> Another one with a GH3.
> Dear ESL-1, what is your impression of this pre-series SR325x on the left?
> Does it sound like the regular SR325xes?
> ...


Truthfully the SR325 series was never one of my favorites even though several good buddies loved their’s.  When I first heard the 325x it was a whole different story and I basically liked what I heard right out of the box but it evolved very nicely as I accumulated play time on it.  My ears hear a better and more natural balance on the 325x and the bass was more impactful with good detail.  It is definitely a keeper for me.  I certainly feel that it is a great value as is often the case with Grados.  The light toned phone is not a GS3000e even though that is the imprint.  A bit of an experiment actually.  My GS3000e is the standard dark wood with black leather head band. The 3000e is one of my top three favorite Grados along with a PS2000e and a Joseph Grado Signature HP1000/HP2.

Having a great time with all.

Best regards


----------



## ESL-1

sling5s said:


> I imagine it would depend: if you prefer the warmer/darker and thicker sound of the X series or the brighter and more open sound of the E series.
> Also, you might also have to wait until Nov. or Dec, or even possibly Jan. 2022 for them release the X series in the Reference models.


At this point there are no official announcements from Grado in regard to moving further up the line with x series versions above the 325x.

It would seem to be a logical progression but not any sort of certainty at the moment

Here’s hoping.


----------



## Snowpuppy77

ESL-1 said:


> At this point there are no official announcements from Grado in regard to moving further up the line with x series versions above the 325x.
> 
> It would seem to be a logical progression but not any sort of certainty at the moment
> 
> Here’s hoping.


An indicator:

https://gradolabs.com/headphone-reviews


----------



## trellus

Snowpuppy77 said:


> An indicator:
> 
> https://gradolabs.com/headphone-reviews


Yeah, but it's been that way for several months now, so who knows _when_ they will materialize.


----------



## Star Ace

TheMiddleSky said:


> I'd choose 60X over 125X due to extra brightness of 125X. Other people may choose the opposite.



Everybody is different, of course. I love the SR125x because it is supposed to be among the brightest of the Prestige x series. I do not find it terribly bright, and perhaps a bit warmer than the old SR125e (which I also do have lying about somewhere, but haven't compared to my newer SR125x.) I find the treble quite OK, and they only appear mostly bright because of their heightened upper mids character. I use stock "comfies" pads for both models. 

Eons ago I had an SR60, then an SR80i... I really cannot remember, but I think those were my other two Grado headphones, in addition to my SR125e and SR125x.

I did make a personal comparison of SR60e/SR80e/SR125e back when I was considering them, and the 125e was much better than the others in terms of treble extension. Whatever graphs may say, they did not sound the same. This x appears to have more differences between models according to what others state, but they are not clearly specified anywhere, so I wish somebody made such a comparison already. Because I do love treble and "bright" headphones, I am glad to have chosen yet another SR125 model (SR125x)-I have not tried any other x model so far.

Glad it worked out fine, as I was afraid they were attempting to "warm them up" to fit modern, "refined audiophile taste." SR125x still sounds much like my previous Grados, but with a warmer, fuller low end that still cannot be classified as "bassy". I am glad to have them, and they will always be part of my modest collection.

(I do have more "accurate" headphones, but always enjoy listening to Grado's supposedly "cheap" or "bad" Prestige line. I cannot imagine getting rid of them to feel part of a pseudo-"higher echelon" of audiophiles. Let people listen to and love whatever they wish.)


----------



## Gippy

Hmm... the iFi Pro iCAN Signature is now out. I hope there's a place near me that will have it available for audition. The original is good, but there's a catch: 9dB gain sounds livelier than 0dB gain, but 9dB gain causes slight hissing on my Grados. Hoping that the Pro iCAN Signature fixes that, but maybe not, so I'm not buying this blind. This is gonna be $3k amp in Canada, ugh...


----------



## sebek

I've never tried a Grado, although I'm curious.

Why are they considered by many to be the ideal headphones for Metal music?

What are the best value for money among the Grado headphones?


----------



## Stevko

sebek said:


> I've never tried a Grado, although I'm curious.
> 
> Why are they considered by many to be the ideal headphones for Metal music?
> 
> What are the best value for money among the Grado headphones?


Cause they are forward. 225e


----------



## zazex

I'm not sure for the reason it's said they're the ideal headphones for Metal music.
Some thoughts, though - (and I've had various Grado hreadphones for about twenty years):

> Intensity, liveliness, detail, speed, transparency, dynamics, dimensionality

As for best value?  In a land mine of subjectivity,  I'll say that my choice for best value is the PS500e;'s.
Upon hearing them, you really begin to feel and notice you're hearing things in a new and
different way - more immersive, detailed, even faster, even better
dynamics, even more detail


----------



## TheMiddleSky

It's been since decades ago Grado famous for metal and rock. I only listened to few Rock, mostly jazz, acoustic and pop, never metal. Still I can appreciate Grado's house sound easily (especially Hemp and GH2). 



Star Ace said:


> Everybody is different, of course. I love the SR125x because it is supposed to be among the brightest of the Prestige x series. I do not find it terribly bright, and perhaps a bit warmer than the old SR125e (which I also do have lying about somewhere, but haven't compared to my newer SR125x.) I find the treble quite OK, and they only appear mostly bright because of their heightened upper mids character. I use stock "comfies" pads for both models.
> 
> Eons ago I had an SR60, then an SR80i... I really cannot remember, but I think those were my other two Grado headphones, in addition to my SR125e and SR125x.
> 
> ...



Very true, 125e is brighter than 125x.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

sebek said:


> I've never tried a Grado, although I'm curious.
> 
> Why are they considered by many to be the ideal headphones for Metal music?


Nobody does guitars like Grado.


----------



## YtseJamer

I prefer the more 'laid-back' Hemp vs all the other Grados for Metal.


----------



## johanchandy

YtseJamer said:


> I prefer the more 'laid-back' Hemp vs all the other Grados for Metal.


Same


----------



## eeagle

YtseJamer said:


> I prefer the more 'laid-back' Hemp vs all the other Grados for Metal.


Well I have lots of jazz recordings in my library and the Hemp stays plugged in all the time, just an addicting sound signature IMO.


----------



## funkymartyn

Well I play loads off Jazz rock fusion , nu jazz , even smoother Pat Metheny. .....and they all sound great on my grado phones.  Vinyl or cd . Even flac and mp3 (320)  files from my Fiio audio players .  If it's your first grado ....skip the  X series and buy a better priced 225e,  or even 125e.


----------



## movinIron

sebek said:


> I've never tried a Grado, although I'm curious.


That‘s this tricky trap door we’ll walked in… smiling!
Those which are still here never regretted.Why are they considered by many to be the ideal headphones for Metal music?


sebek said:


> Why are they considered by many to be the ideal headphones for Metal music?


‘Cause they were invented by John Grado.
OK, (half-) kidding! That man has an ear for music which could be made by the Beatles.
He has an ear for small to midsized rooms. Which makes the rooms his phones are picturing straight and realistic.
Guy, bar stool, guitar, baritone you get the idea.
Mr Grado identified a vital fact: You hear with both ears.
‘Blah blah‘? No. Your ears are able to identify the tiniest differences between left and right information. They have by much a higher resolution than your eyes.
In order to have them work precise, you need precise information and these can be provided only by very fast drivers.
In the press and other media you will often find something like ‘the next step in driver speed will be an electrostatic‘.
So he identified speed. But what about sounds which are coming from both drivers? And what if they come with different volume, delay, reflections,…? Maybe the club, concert hall,… church is not symmetrical? If the drivers don‘t match a 100% the sounds will not be heard as they are recorded, they will become diffuse. So he identified driver matching essential for a reproduction which in ideal case is holographic.
Before I am going to loose myself any more in smart-ar…ing - (too) long story short:
(Feel free to quote me)
*Grados are the most analog headphones* (worldwide).

This doesn‘t mean you will love it.
And of course they are not ‘simply the best headphones in the world‘, because there is no such thing.
Grados are unbelievable great with instruments like:
Cello
Cymbals
Female voice
Guitar
Male voice 
Trumpet
Trombone
They react exceptionally effective with crossfeed effects, lik for example:
Chord Digital IIR
ifi 3D+
Meier Audio Crossfeed
SPL Crossfeed


sebek said:


> What are the best value for money among the Grado headphones?


Depends on how you hear and what phone amp you own or plan to purchase.
Set your own monetary limit and then: Try a few. With your existing or planned equipment.


----------



## DTgill

Luckyleo said:


> Listening to the 325x after spending the last 2 days listening with my RS1e.  The X has more bass slam, and the vocals seem to be closer to you. Same sparkling treble. Sound stage seems to be just a bit more closed in, but overall a tremendous listening experience, and in my opinion a great value.


What pads are you using with the RS1e?
I just got mine today and put a G pad, I think I like the sound of my PS500 then my 325x, then the RS1e, maybe I just have to get used to it's sound??


----------



## PhenixS1970

I use Yuhtech (amazon) on all my Grado.  They are somewhere in between flat and L cush. Great sound and comfortable (don’t grate).


----------



## FullBright1 (Oct 2, 2021)

sebek said:


> I've never tried a Grado, although I'm curious.
> 
> Why are they considered by many to be the ideal headphones for Metal music?
> 
> What are the best value for money among the Grado headphones?



Grado's are to headphones what sharp is to a razor's edge..

You buy a Grado because you want Sonic pinpoint precision accuracy.  You dont buy them for a calm, smooth, relaxed, 9 hrs to  kick back into the easy chair listening experience.
Grado's do not do "soft" "velvety", "round", "rolled off treble"..."warm", or anything like this...
They are precison X-Ray machines that you strap into when you want to see what is going on inside every part of the music.

There is a lot of talk about Susvara this and Audeze that, and Denon this and (insert) "Brand"...... regarding clarity, detail retrieval, and micro assessment of every part of the musical experience, yet, all pale in comparison to the king of all details, the GRADO sound.

Sebek, if you are going to get into the world of precision sound, then Start with the recent SR325X and then move into the GS3000.
There really isn't anything created by any other headphone maker that can equal a Grado, regarding hyper realism, sound.


----------



## max232

funkymartyn said:


> Well I play loads off Jazz rock fusion , nu jazz , even smoother Pat Metheny. .....and they all sound great on my grado phones.  Vinyl or cd . Even flac and mp3 (320)  files from my Fiio audio players .  If it's your first grado ....skip the  X series and buy a better priced 225e,  or even 125e.


You and I have a lot in common it seems.


----------



## max232

PhenixS1970 said:


> I use Yuhtech (amazon) on all my Grado.  They are somewhere in between flat and L cush. Great sound and comfortable (don’t grate).


I did a search for those without success.


----------



## FullBright1

max232 said:


> I did a search for those without success.



Dont buy the "G" cushion from Amazon.  Its not the same as the original.
The Grado G, is very scooped inside, and the Amazon G cush, is not.
Same size cushion, but the Amazon G cushion is not the same design.


----------



## funkymartyn

max232 said:


> You and I have a lot in common it seems.


You have good music taste then and in headphones.   Lol.  
I'm in UK.  And on Facebook  jazz rock fusion group.  Also other jazz forum's.   Are you ? 
My latest vinyl the other day was . Pat metheny  side eye ,  live double L.p. .....it's very good.


----------



## PhenixS1970

max232 said:


> I did a search for those without success.


https://www.amazon.de/-/en/Yuhtech-Replacement-GRADO-PS1000-GS1000/dp/B07PHNZ24Z


----------



## TooFrank

Gippy said:


> Hmm... the iFi Pro iCAN Signature is now out. I hope there's a place near me that will have it available for audition. The original is good, but there's a catch: 9dB gain sounds livelier than 0dB gain, but 9dB gain causes slight hissing on my Grados. Hoping that the Pro iCAN Signature fixes that, but maybe not, so I'm not buying this blind. This is gonna be $3k amp in Canada, ugh...


Which DAC do you use with the ICAN?


----------



## TooFrank

funkymartyn said:


> You have good music taste then and in headphones.   Lol.
> I'm in UK.  And on Facebook  jazz rock fusion group.  Also other jazz forum's.   Are you ?
> My latest vinyl the other day was . Pat metheny  side eye ,  live double L.p. .....it's very good.


It is indeed a good Pat Metheny album😀


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

FullBright1 said:


> Grado's are to headphones what sharp is to a razor's edge..
> 
> You buy a Grado because you want Sonic pinpoint precision accuracy.  You dont buy them for a calm, smooth, relaxed, 9 hrs to  kick back into the easy chair listening experience.
> Grado's do not do "soft" "velvety", "round", "rolled off treble"..."warm", or anything like this...
> ...


Wow. They should hire you to write ad copy 😁


----------



## max232

funkymartyn said:


> You have good music taste then and in headphones.   Lol.
> I'm in UK.  And on Facebook  jazz rock fusion group.  Also other jazz forum's.   Are you ?
> My latest vinyl the other day was . Pat metheny  side eye ,  live double L.p. .....it's very good.


He's currently doing a tour for that record. They won't be around my area until early next year.


----------



## max232

https://www.amazon.de/-/en/Yuhtech-Replacement-GRADO-PS1000-GS1000/dp/B07PHNZ24Z

I guess they're not sold in the US?


----------



## Shane D (Oct 3, 2021)

Gippy said:


> Hmm... the iFi Pro iCAN Signature is now out. I hope there's a place near me that will have it available for audition. The original is good, but there's a catch: 9dB gain sounds livelier than 0dB gain, but 9dB gain causes slight hissing on my Grados. Hoping that the Pro iCAN Signature fixes that, but maybe not, so I'm not buying this blind. This is gonna be $3k amp in Canada, ugh...


In Canada, the original was almost $3K with taxes (15%), at list price.

I love the Pro with low gain and bass boost. Makes those GH2's really sing.

I haven't used them in a couple of weeks and really have to get back to them.


----------



## Gippy (Oct 3, 2021)

TooFrank said:


> Which DAC do you use with the ICAN?


Topping D90. Input is 24/192 optical because its USB input is terrible and eventually broke. For 0dB vs 9dB gain on the Pro iCAN, I was firmly in the camp that 0dB gain was fine and that 9dB gain would sound the same. But after much switching back and forth and making sure the 1khz tone was the same volume on both settings with a decibel meter, I felt 9dB gain was livelier. The difference is subtle, almost as though the peaks were perhaps 5% louder and more prominent. Maybe the XBass and 3D, both of which I have on, engage differently after 9dB gain is applied.



Shane D said:


> In Canada, the original was almost $3K with taxes (15%), at list price.



Yup. This looks like it'll be CAD $3300 after taxes. 25% price increase. But the Pro iCAN is so good that I'm willing to take a $1500 hit (assuming I can sell my Pro iCAN used for CAD $1800) to upgrade to the Signature if it fixes the 9dB gain hissing issue, which is likely caused by the Pro iCAN's output impedance of 3-4 ohms.


----------



## DTgill

See what  the mail lady dropped off at my house Friday


----------



## DTgill

I'm testing some different pads right now these Yaxi pads  sound the best to my old ears right now.

Does anyone have any input on pairing these with a iFi Zen DAC? I'm thinking about buying one for these cans??


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

I find the Zen Dac is a good match for Grados. They dont need a ton of power, its got enough, and the bass boost is a nice little extra.


----------



## movinIron (Oct 3, 2021)

DTgill said:


> I'm testing some different pads right now these Yaxi pads  sound the best to my old ears right now.


Closed pads on a RS1e? Interesting.
It works well on the GH3, so why haven’t I tried this?


DTgill said:


> Does anyone have any input on pairing these with a iFi Zen DAC? I'm thinking about buying one for these cans??


I switched to the ZEN CAN, because there is no analog in on the ZEN DAC. I‘m one of these phono guys… (If I get the chance to get rid of the kids for a few minutes. Curious little fingers everywhere…)
There‘s no SPDIF of any kind, just USB.
An MQA decoder of course will be better than a renderer, but with ALAC, DSD, flac, etc. providing more detail and dynamic than MQA,… who needs MQA?
Uh …yes…, the salesmen at Meridian.
The BB DSD1793 is a good 24 bit 2 channel chip. Good resolution, good speed and one of the few I would attest the word ‘neutral‘. If one likes neutral or the idea of it, a good choice.
You can find that DAC in streamers, CD- and even SACD-players by Atoll, Cambridge, Rotel, Marantz, Naim,… some of them are selling for >1000 €.
230 mW is a load more than the 5 - 8.5 mW you can squeeze of a phone.
Changing the plug to 4.4 mm will reward with 330mW, a darker background and audibly more microdetail. In case of the ZEN CAN you also get a better positioning on the and width of the stage.
I can‘t remember for sure if it was like that with the (old) ZEN DAC.
(Jitterbug and) iPurifier has an audible effect with the (old) ZEN DAC. Never had an iSilencer at hand… yet.
Personally I‘m not interested in any extra shovelful of bass, but the bass enhancer is working well without adding to much. No artificial feeling comes up.
There is one thing I definitly like about ifi‘s designs: They really can do headphone amps.
And at around 150 bucks, it will be a hard task to find something equal.

I forgot the most important fact: Although I love the Mojo, with Grados I like the ifi DAC amps more.


----------



## iFi audio

movinIron said:


> I switched to the ZEN CAN, because there is no analog in on the ZEN DAC. I‘m one of these phono guys… (If I get the chance to get rid of the kids for a few minutes. Curious little fingers everywhere…)



ZEN DAC was designed as a DAC in the first place, and as such it doesn't need an analog input. If you're into vinyl though, the odds are that you would enjoy our iPhono3 



movinIron said:


> The BB DSD1793 is a good 24 bit 2 channel chip. Good resolution, good speed and one of the few I would attest the word ‘neutral‘. If one likes neutral or the idea of it, a good choice.



Although there are other aspects (an output stage, power supply) that impact sound profile even more than a DAC chip, DSD/PCM1793 are very nice chips indeed and great things can be done with them.



movinIron said:


> Changing the plug to 4.4 mm will reward with 330mW, a darker background and audibly more microdetail. In case of the ZEN CAN you also get a better positioning on the and width of the stage.
> I can‘t remember for sure if it was like that with the (old) ZEN DAC.



It was, our entire ZEN range is based on a truly balanced topology, so using balanced inputs and outputs is advised.



movinIron said:


> There is one thing I definitly like about ifi‘s designs: They really can do headphone amps.
> And at around 150 bucks, it will be a hard task to find something equal.
> 
> I forgot the most important fact: Although I love the Mojo, with Grados I like the ifi DAC amps more.


 
Thanks a lot


----------



## Stevko

https://www.whathifi.com/reviews/sony-ps-lx310bt

Any Grado/vinyl fans tried this one?

If I buy, gonna try this first:
(310- xCAN/BT- grado SR80e)


----------



## Rebel Chris

Just a little advice: save up and buy a better deck like Rega P3 or Project Debut Pro. And don't forget a good quality phone pre-amp. 

Well analog sound doesn't come cheap.


----------



## iFi audio

Rebel Chris said:


> And don't forget a good quality phone pre-amp.



It's rather critical, yes 



Rebel Chris said:


> Well analog sound doesn't come cheap.



This would depend on a context I think. Our iPhono3 BL ($999) might look expensive, but if it's able to keep up with far more expensive devices it is not


----------



## Stevko

sony 310 looks like a great start. never tried vinyl before. also possible to add a RIAA to the Sony


----------



## trellus (Oct 4, 2021)

I don’t understand the vinyl fetish because I grew up in the 1980’s and that’s all we had - compact disc players were too expensive for our household so I grew up hearing annoying pops and other nasty analog artifacts that go with poor people’s cheap turntables, junk phono cartridges, discount cheap phono stages in thrift store audio bargains, and unremarkable amplification and speakers. 😂

I was thus blown away with my first-job Sony Discman purchase in 1995 - playing through the included cassette adapter in a stock tape deck and speakers in a Ford truck. 🙃 

I unfortunately didn’t have any Grado headphones to pair with it since the time machine was broken. 😏

But, yeah, now that I’ve sunk far too much money into headphone gear, I am left with zero desire to spend enough money to actually hear any supposed benefit from vinyl, as I’m sure that I won’t be wowed until I’ve sunk serious dollars into the whole vinyl setup, and why on earth would I want to do that when it costs more to even equal the quality of digital I already have?

I guess it makes more sense for the folks who grew up hearing nice vinyl rigs and have nostalgia for those old feelings, but it always makes me laugh because vinyl growing up for me was never quality, it was just sad, crappy reality that I gladly left behind for digital. 😅


----------



## Stevko

its most for fun I wanna try vinyl.


----------



## Gippy

You buy vinyl for the physical experience, not necessarily the sonic experience. Handling records, collecting the cover art, going to a local shop that still sells vinyl and striking up a conversation with the staff... digital can't do that. Technology gives and takes away.


----------



## DTgill

I've been loosely thinking lately about buying a turntable and all that goes with it, but money and space are counterbalances  to my unfettered desire to bankrupt myself


----------



## funkymartyn

max232 said:


> He's currently doing a tour for that record. They won't be around my area until early next year.


Yes I saw he was playing one night in London.  But I love his music and collect all the cds and a few Lps.  But tickets , train,  hotel.   Very expensive.      Rather buy more music ...lol


----------



## funkymartyn

max232 said:


> https://www.amazon.de/-/en/Yuhtech-Replacement-GRADO-PS1000-GS1000/dp/B07PHNZ24Z
> 
> I guess they're not sold in the US?


Can't see them in the UK either.   Geekira are very good if want cheap ones.


----------



## funkymartyn

Rebel Chris said:


> Just a little advice: save up and buy a better deck like Rega P3 or Project Debut Pro. And don't forget a good quality phone pre-amp.
> 
> Well analog sound doesn't come cheap.


Agree , worth getting a good turntable.   I use the cheaper project debut 2. For my singles / 12s. Leaving at  45rpm.      And a newer project carbon in red.  For my Lps  Leaving at  33rpm.


----------



## funkymartyn

trellus said:


> I don’t understand the vinyl fetish because I grew up in the 1980’s and that’s all we had - compact disc players were too expensive for our household so I grew up hearing annoying pops and other nasty analog artifacts that go with poor people’s cheap turntables, junk phono cartridges, discount cheap phono stages in thrift store audio bargains, and unremarkable amplification and speakers. 😂
> 
> I was thus blown away with my first-job Sony Discman purchase in 1995 - playing through the included cassette adapter in a stock tape deck and speakers in a Ford truck. 🙃
> 
> ...


Well it's a good thing people like and want different things.....I started with vinyl & cassette.  Mainly soul 45s .    Changed turntables when upgraded.  Plus moved into cd and minidisc.   All I still own and use.  Use my record players for my 2000  Lps.   All soul, funk and jazz.  Funk, fusion,  etc  
Vinyl never went away fully.  And still big sales . Record store day always busy.   But I buy all year round. 
Once you're into music its normally a life long thing .  Not cheap.  But can't change now . Lol


----------



## trellus

Gippy said:


> You buy vinyl for the physical experience, not necessarily the sonic experience. Handling records, collecting the cover art, going to a local shop that still sells vinyl and striking up a conversation with the staff... digital can't do that. Technology gives and takes away.


Well, I _did_ like that about records even as a kid in the 1980's -- my brother preferred cassette (also, he had a much better Walkman, I had a cheap Sony knockoff, lol) and I preferred records because of the big album art and liner notes and immediacy (jump to the track you want more easily), even though I found medium itself sonically less-than-stellar.

Irony: despite my misgivings about vinyl, I _do_ plan to get a modest vinyl rig at some point since my roommate and I have both bought some albums -- and I told him I really do want to get a turntable that will take a Grado cartridge because of my positive experience with their headphones.


----------



## Pirastro

Just wanted to say that the synergy between my Questyle M12 (Dac Dongle) and my Hemps is REALLY good.  Just the perfect amount of power and slam, and never fatiguing the highs.  Super detailed but not "in your face" or irritating in any way.


----------



## ESL-1

Rebel Chris said:


> Just a little advice: save up and buy a better deck like Rega P3 or Project Debut Pro. And don't forget a good quality phone pre-amp.
> 
> Well analog sound doesn't come cheap.


For good performance at a low cost the phono preamp by Parasound is quite respectable.


----------



## DTgill

I think that the Rs1e was made for my LG V60 "WoW they sound good!"


----------



## Opalius (Oct 4, 2021)

DTgill said:


> I'm testing some different pads right now these Yaxi pads  sound the best to my old ears right now.
> 
> Does anyone have any input on pairing these with a iFi Zen DAC? I'm thinking about buying one for these cans??


Hey - as the Ifi Zen DAC has more or less the same specs and sound as the Hip dac  . And (Yes - I have listened to one and the other, before deciding on the Hip-Dac) … you may find some comparisons of interest in my small review of the SR125X’s



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
So, I thought I´d write a short review of the new Grado SR125X as I just bought them, and could not find any reviews on them on the interhighway. - Hope this is the right place...

Anyways, just to get the boring stuff away from the start: Build

Build is very Grado like, mostly I’d compare them to some cheap toys made in China. I as the gods as my witness I am not kidding. I paid some 228 euro for them. That’s 270 USD! For headphones, that are made of cheap cheap plastic and you pray they don’t brake. Even worse, the emblems one the headphones are not even glued on straight, the housing that holds the drives are also not straight, the metal pins are not straight… And no, I am not even going to start on the cable. I think you all get the idea, right?

On a good note – the new head padding and comfort in general very good.


*Amping:

First thing first, amping and machining. I have tested the Grado’s with my dragonfly red, Fiio BTR5 and Ifi Hip-dac. I can tale you straight up, if you want the best, with most extended bass and body in your music, the SR125X and Ifi Hip-dac is a match made in heaven. The Hip-dac has a warm sound signature that matches well with the highs from the SR125X. When using the Dragonfly red or the BTR5 you are mostly left with a “even more” mid centric sound.

To give an example: When playing Adele – Fire in the Rain there is a bass line playing in the background. This bassline is very easy to pickup with the Hip-dac companied to the Dragonfly red and BTR5.*

But - the BTR5 does have more detailed and extended highs…


Sound: - Well, if only the Grado´s were only built as they sound.

To start Bass:

The bass is not very far extended, and the headphones really can’t produce any sub bass. But – bass is very clear, textured and very detailed. The best way to describe it is that it is very natural, it’s like listening to someone playing live unplugged. Very pleasant all in all. The HD650 can produce somewhat more ( but also bloated in relative comparison ) bass. Something like a DT990 600 ohm would be a bass canon compared to the Grado SR125X.

The mids: The mids are the star of the show. They are very clean, again detailed and very forward. Think HD650 mids, just more forward. They don’t have any strange scoops that make vocals sound hollow or anything. The SR125X makes a HD650 sound very vailed. Female voices tend to sound angelic.

The highs: The highs are bright, but in no way piercing and the sound is not sibilant. But yes, this is in general a bight sounding headphone. The highs very well extended and also detailed. Again the best way to describe the sound would be a very “live like” sound. The HD650 tend to sound like a pair of good speakers where the Grado is more like in a small live setting.



Imaging and soundstage:

Imaging is not the sharpest, - it tends to be very “left, right, center”. A HD650 has more sharp imaging – but the soundstage is a lot wide then on HD650’s. Even to the point where, depending on what’s playing, I thought that a “knock” or something was coming from my door to my house, when it in fact was just the music. – so again, a good surprise.


So. – is it a keeper are you are asking? Short answer - Yes.


Why? Because they simply sound good. Period.
And I can’t see the build when it’s on my head. 

I can run them from my Hip-dac and even BTR5 and they still sound good and give a very natural crisp sound. Think “mobile” hifi. And yes, I know I can just use IEM’s, but it’s not every day I want to be “closed of”, when I’m at work and so forth….


And why not buy SR325 – simple, - I did not find the sound that different. Yes – they have a bass boost or “hump” in the mid bass, but I like the leaner sound. The aluminum is heavier and painted. ( and yes, he paint chips ). Lastly, and most important: They don’t have the same comfort because of the pads used on the SR325X compared to the SR125X. And yes – I know I could just change them… but I find in somewhat irritating paying twice the price and still having to change something to make headphones comfortable.



That’s all folks… PS. – sorry for the bad English 😊


----------



## Stevko

Opalius said:


> Hey - as the Ifi Zen DAC has more or less the same specs and sound as the Hip dac  . And (Yes - I have listened to one and the other, before deciding on the Hip-Dac) … you my find some comparisons of interest in my small review of the SR125X’s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice review  
I like your english. Perfect. Can’t see anything wrong with it.
Gonna buy a Grado X this year.
And that will be my last HP this year


----------



## DTgill

Opalius said:


> Hey - as the Ifi Zen DAC has more or less the same specs and sound as the Hip dac  . And (Yes - I have listened to one and the other, before deciding on the Hip-Dac) … you may find some comparisons of interest in my small review of the SR125X’s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great review!


----------



## movinIron

Opalius said:


> …, it’s like listening to someone playing live unplugged.


Best Grado description ever!


Opalius said:


> That’s all folks… PS. – sorry for the bad English 😊


It was a pleasure to read. And please believe this, you could teach some of the so-called international managers I am working …uh, with.


----------



## movinIron (Oct 4, 2021)

ESL-1 said:


> For good performance at a low cost the phono preamp by Parasound is quite respectable.


Low cost? John ‘I‘m a vinyl kinda guy‘ Curl‘s Parasound?!
Can you please provide a link or produktname to something less than 2000,- €?
Cheapest I remember is the JC3 Jr.

(@ all non-‘fossil like myself‘ members: John Curl is for Parasound, what Rob Watts is for Chord or Thorsten Loesch is for AMR/iFi. Parasound owner/founder is Richard Schram.)


----------



## ESL-1 (Oct 4, 2021)

movinIron said:


> Low cost? John ‘I‘m a vinyl kinda guy‘ Curl‘s Parasound?!
> Can you please provide a link or produktname to something less than 2000,- €?
> Cheapest I remember is the JC3 Jr.
> 
> (@ all non-‘fossil like myself‘ members: John Curl is for Parasound, what Rob Watts is for Chord or Thorsten Loesch is for AMR/iFi. Parasound owner/founder is Richard Schram.)


Richard was very dedicated and driven when he was first getting Parasound into a good number of quality stores at the time which included where I worked, Harmony House II in NYC.  He was also quite enjoyable to talk with.

No I was really meaning low but good sounding, the ZPhono, only a few hundred dollars for a tight budget solution.
John Curl’s many classics are always top choices but there is a bit of trickle down.


----------



## Johnscheley (Oct 4, 2021)

I'm very impressed how great a Schiit “magni+mani” stack, a MacBook and a Grado Sr325x sounds.  I even wonder why more than that.

Great session with Baden Powell, Neil Young, Nina Simone, Henry Mancini, David Byrne and others.  The sound is palpable, exciting, timing, rhythmic and detailed.  It has life, body and breath.  Life like sounds.  Unbeatable cost-benefit ratio.


----------



## movinIron (Oct 4, 2021)

Stevko said:


> https://www.whathifi.com/reviews/sony-ps-lx310bt
> Any Grado/vinyl fans tried this one?


No, but I never experienced good vinyl sound from a plastic housing.
May be try a Pro-ject? There are some sporting Bluetooth, I think.
There might be some Thorens, Music Hall, Rega, …
I once was forced (money) to use a plastic JVC, later a (used) plastic Technics. Both made me avoid the records boxes for years.
Don‘t get me wrong, Technics an JVC did some pretty good turntables, just these two plastic things were a nightmare.
I tried many more: Marantz, Lenco, Onkyo, Sony and some brands that don‘t exist anymore. Wooden housing: ‘OK‘ up to ‘Yeah!‘ Plastic: ‘Nope!‘
And I‘m not talking about some special Cocobolo, Koa or whatever wood.
Mostly MDF with vinyl or maybe wooden veneer.
Never seen a Dual, PE or Thorens made of plastic.


Rebel Chris said:


> Just a little advice: save up and buy a better deck like Rega P3 or Project Debut Pro. And don't forget a good quality phone pre-amp.


Definitely!


Rebel Chris said:


> Well analog sound doesn't come cheap.


I agree only halfway. Yes, you can purchase an extraordinary good CD player by spending just 249,- €.
With that stipulation I have to agree. One good turntable? Yes, you‘ll maybe manage to get one.
But not including an acceptable phono pre. For that you need at least an additional 130,- €.
Even the cheapest turntables often come with an acceptable cartridge. But a good one?
Add another 100 - 150,- €. Just take a Grado Prestige Blue. 😎 Don’t even start thinking about MC can be better than MM.
This is true, but with MM you can get very, very far before (a high priced) MC is outrunning it.
If your dealer likes you - a little ‘I‘ll get back to you, when I‘m clear on which cartridge and maybe fitting pre amp it will be in the next step‘ might help - you may purchase a good set for about 450,-.
Hm… a good phono package 450,- … an extraordinary CD 250,-…
There‘s one little detail we forgot to mention. *No *extraordinary good CD player is a match to a good turntable.
So it‘s maybe not cheap, but not to expensive a thing to start with.

And if you take one extraordinary record player… for example starting at 800,-, let‘s say with one 300 - 500,-€ cartridge… try to find a matching CD player. This will be a task. If you found one at around 8000 - 10.000,-, switch to a Transrotor Figaro cartridge or something equal and… checkmate.



Gippy said:


> You buy vinyl for the physical experience, not necessarily the sonic experience. Handling records, collecting the cover art, going to a local shop that still sells vinyl and striking up a conversation with the staff... digital can't do that. Technology gives and takes away.


100% true.



Gippy said:


> …not necessarily the sonic experience…


…not necessarily. But easy to experience!
It‘s hard to tweak/tune a CD player. A new DAC is the best/most effective way I think.
With a record player… you will get an idea of what your car can achieve being in Dominic Torrettos garage.


----------



## movinIron

ESL-1 said:


> Richard was very dedicated and driven when he was first getting Parasound into a good number of quality stores at the time…  He was also quite enjoyable to talk with.


Now I‘m jealous.


ESL-1 said:


> No I was really meaning low but good sounding, the ZPhono, only a few hundred dollars for a tight budget solution.


No ZPhono on the german distributors website. 😔


----------



## Shane D

I have been on a binge for the last year. On average, probably one new piece every two months. Just constantly testing and comparing. Always looking for that next rush.  

Today I just pulled out my GH2's and plugged them into a recent purchase, the iFi Pro iCAN. It has cool features and a TON of power. Sounded pretty good for an hour. 
And then I went back to my SS amp, the Violectric V220. No special features and no EQ. The combo sounds Wonderful! That was the rest of the day and will be all day tomorrow.

Violectric amps really fill out the sound of Grado's beautifully. If you can get a used V220 or V200 for a good price, I would strongly recommend it.


----------



## ESL-1 (Oct 5, 2021)

My V200 is one of my top Grado mates.

Find a Joseph Grado Signature HPA-1 and you will also likely be quite happy.  All Grado headphones have been designed with the HPA-1.

The HeadAmp Gilmore Lite is good too, especially if you add the upgraded power supply.


----------



## ESL-1

movinIron said:


> Now I‘m jealous.
> 
> No ZPhono on the german distributors website. 😔


Too bad, they now have a model that can do moving coil and moving magnet simultaneously with two discreet circuits at $499 stateside.

https://www.crutchfield.com/S-wWb0X...7043&msclkid=07b1591757aa12f69f96384c8b3a4c80


----------



## Stevko

movinIron said:


> No, but I never experienced good vinyl sound from a plastic housing.
> May be try a Pro-ject? There are some sporting Bluetooth, I think.
> There might be some Thorens, Music Hall, Rega, …
> I once was forced (money) to use a plastic JVC, later a (used) plastic Technics. Both made me avoid the records boxes for years.
> ...


think I forget vinyl. a vinyl album is pretty expensive. don`t own any
digital is cheap and easy. 
better to spend the money on a new grado or a german headphone amp


----------



## emorrison33

2 Grado's are on the What Hi-Fi Awards 2021.
Grado SR80X Review: https://www.whathifi.com/us/reviews/grado-sr80x
Grado SR325x Review: https://www.whathifi.com/us/reviews/grado-sr325x


----------



## kmhaynes

DTgill said:


> I think that the Rs1e was made for my LG V60 "WoW they sound good!"


The LG V-series phones have a great DAC -- the EQ and other sound options are very good and introduce zero discernable distortion.  I have the V-35 ThinQ and don't need an amp with it and my PS500e sound superb.


----------



## iFi audio

Opalius said:


> as the Ifi Zen DAC has more or less the same specs and sound as the Hip dac



You're correct, but just to clarify: hip-dac is a ZEN DAC but meant for portable use, while ZEN DAC is hip-dac, but for desktop


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Is it more hip to have a Zen DAC or is it more Zen to have a Hip Dac?


----------



## movinIron (Oct 6, 2021)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Is it more hip to have a Zen DAC or is it more Zen to have a Hip Dac?


It is not really there.
But if it is, don‘t be attached to it.
Another interesting question, I think, is: Is there anybody else who likes to provide her/his (/‘newly created possessive personal pronoun‘) hearing impressions on listening to the hip dac(1/2?) with some Grado headphone?


----------



## Stevko

Grado and xCAN is a good combo


----------



## iFi audio

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Is it more hip to have a Zen DAC or is it more Zen to have a Hip Dac?



Now that's the question W. Shakespeare wouldn't be ashamed of 



movinIron said:


> Another interesting question, I think, is: Is there anybody else who likes to provide her/his (/‘newly created possessive personal pronoun‘) hearing impressions on listening to the hip dac(2?) with some Grado headphone?



We got a lot of feedback regarding Grado and first hip-dac being a great combo. With hip-dac 2 it can only get better.


----------



## 3Putter

I have several misc gear items to drive the SR125e's but I'm missing some bass thump. Any thoughts on what to go to or do I just get the PS500s and be done with it? Hemp would be easier to explain to the wife.


----------



## DTgill

3Putter said:


> I have several misc gear items to drive the SR125e's but I'm missing some bass thump. Any thoughts on what to go to or do I just get the PS500s and be done with it? Hemp would be easier to explain to the wife.


I have the PS500, it sounds excellent, best sounding Grado I have.


----------



## buffalobill

How are the new cables on the sr60x? are they good for portable iphone?


----------



## movinIron

iFi audio said:


> Now that's the question W. Shakespeare wouldn't be ashamed of


Enough that there might a ‘like‘ for our thread poet Joaquin be due?!
@all: I vote for that post to have earned a lot if not the most likes in this thread.

(I really need to read that rom-com…)


iFi audio said:


> We got a lot of feedback regarding Grado and first hip-dac being a great combo.


I got the impression that it adds an untypical touch of warmth for an iFi to the sound. A feature I wasn‘t aware in the ZEN DAC!?
Some reviewers were really fond of that new sounding. I confess to be a fan of the Grado (lively, fast, very detailed, forward,…sounding) + iFi (dry, tending to the warm side of neutral, but not enough to really be earthy (like Questyle)) combination. 
It was so noticeable in the HIP-DAC (mk1), that I couldn’t decide to by it.
Need to agree that I was fascinated by it‘s flask design.
But to quote our ESL-1 ‘I own a decent number‘ of portable DAC amps including one or another iFi.
Still thinking from time to time about the HIP-DAC (mk1).
(Yeah,… geeky)


iFi audio said:


> With hip-dac 2 it can only get better.


For this I‘m not sure. Have you reduced the warmth effect to get back to the usual sounding?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

movinIron said:


> Enough that there might a ‘like‘ for our thread poet Joaquin be due?!
> @all: I vote for that post to have earned a lot if not the most likes in this thread.
> 
> (I really need to read that rom-com…)


As my biggest (and possibly only) fan in the Grado thread PM me an email and I'll send along a sample  I'll push it up to a Google docs folder or something. 

Also I dont find the Zen DAC to be "warm" at all unless I turn the bass boost on or I leave it in a hot car all day long.


----------



## Mr Fab

Hi everyone! I'd just like to share that I found my mojo in the setup Grado GH3 - Mojo+Poly. It sounds absolutely perfect to my ears. Should I go for a GS1000e and dare to reach for a new level of perfection? 🤔😁


----------



## funkymartyn

Mr Fab said:


> Hi everyone! I'd just like to share that I found my mojo in the setup Grado GH3 - Mojo+Poly. It sounds absolutely perfect to my ears. Should I go for a GS1000e and dare to reach for a new level of perfection? 🤔😁


Depends where you're based at.  Gs1000e  not for much money right now on ebay uk.   I already have mine otherwise would have bought them.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Mr Fab said:


> Hi everyone! I'd just like to share that I found my mojo in the setup Grado GH3 - Mojo+Poly. It sounds absolutely perfect to my ears. Should I go for a GS1000e and dare to reach for a new level of perfection? 🤔😁


The answer is always yes in cases like this. 😁

The GS1000 is going to be a very different experience altogether, with those huge earcups vs the flat GH3 pads. More soundstage, less "front row" vibe. Def gonna need both. Probably some Hemps too.


----------



## Gippy (Oct 7, 2021)

Mr Fab said:


> Hi everyone! I'd just like to share that I found my mojo in the setup Grado GH3 - Mojo+Poly. It sounds absolutely perfect to my ears. Should I go for a GS1000e and dare to reach for a new level of perfection?



There's a risk that you might enjoy the GS1000e less, as the 50mm drivers are tuned differently. Audition first, and do a pad swap during the audition so you know it's not just the pads that's the difference. If you must buy blind, consider the GS1000i which used a 44mm driver, or do an incremental upgrade to the GH4, which I thought was fantastic.


----------



## movinIron (Oct 7, 2021)

Mr Fab said:


> Hi everyone! I'd just like to share that I found my mojo in the setup Grado GH3 - Mojo+Poly. It sounds absolutely perfect to my ears. Should I go for a GS1000e and dare to reach for a new level of perfection? 🤔😁


Another GH3 owner!
I don‘t own the poly but with FLAC, AAC, CD and SACD (DoP) and Mr. Miles Davis:
You will gain resolution, a wider, but still realistic stage and a slightly more precise positioning. According to it‘s price the GH3 is surprisingly great in stage and positioning.
And you will loose some bass quantity.
There‘s a slight bass emphasis in the GH3 maybe at around 80-90 Hz which moves up about maybe another 80 Hz in the GS1000e. Don‘t own a measuring rig, just guessed by hearing, so I might be completely wrong. There might be members who can deliver the correct frequencies. You can hear the different tonality especially in the lower frequencies of male voices. Uh... and with Marla Glen. Just a kind of character, not quality.
I love my Mojo with most Headphones, but not with the LCD-2 (drains power, getting too ‘warm‘ soundwise) and with Grados I only use it for CD and AAC (no other DAC gets more out of these).
Plugging Grados to the Mojo I someday recognized, that I always got back to GS1000e or SR325e.
I‘m really not the bass type of guy, so the GH3‘s advantage here is a bit wasted on me…
(The more I think it over, I always catch myself peering for the GH3, when I grab the Micro iDSD or Oppo HA2-SE)

https://www.qobuz.com/de-de/album/kind-of-blue-miles-davis/5099749522428


----------



## qua2k

On the hunt for a GH2


----------



## maggiesbrother

Here's a Friday-post-work question - any folks with direct comparisons of Grados to HD660s? The 660s signature has been described as aggressive, forward, etc. which are also used to describe Grados. Just curious bc I find the HD600 series to a perfect fit in terms of comfort but found the HD600 and HD650 a little boring sounding, just wondering if someone who likes grados would like the 660s more.


----------



## YtseJamer

maggiesbrother said:


> Here's a Friday-post-work question - any folks with direct comparisons of Grados to HD660s? The 660s signature has been described as aggressive, forward, etc. which are also used to describe Grados. Just curious bc I find the HD600 series to a perfect fit in terms of comfort but found the HD600 and HD650 a little boring sounding, just wondering if someone who likes grados would like the 660s more.



Short answer : No, don't waste your money and your time with the HD660s.


----------



## movinIron (Oct 8, 2021)

maggiesbrother said:


> Here's a Friday-post-work question - any folks with direct comparisons of Grados to HD660s? The 660s signature has been described as aggressive, forward, etc. which are also used to describe Grados. Just curious bc I find the HD600 series to a perfect fit in terms of comfort but found the HD600 and HD650 a little boring sounding, just wondering if someone who likes grados would like the 660s more.


The HD660S is:
- Thought as a competitor to the DT1990 PRO or it‘s Amiron Home version.
- A High End headphone
- One step back from the HD650 towards the classic HD600 sounding
- A slightly step forward in resolution
- One step forward in terms of stage and positioning (but still far from the HD800S)
- Easier to drive than both older siblings
- Pretty good in terms of THD
- Now a product of swiss SONOVA Holding AG (The Sennheiser Brothers sold the consumer dep. in May)
- The direct competitor to the SR325e
- And in no way sounding like any Grado (not better/not worse - completely different target audience)


----------



## Mr Fab

movinIron said:


> Another GH3 owner!
> I don‘t own the poly but with FLAC, AAC, CD and SACD (DoP) and Mr. Miles Davis:
> You will gain resolution, a wider, but still realistic stage and a slightly more precise positioning. According to it‘s price the GH3 is surprisingly great in stage and positioning.
> And you will loose some bass quantity.
> ...


It's amazing, all you said really resounds with me. GH3s are immensely confortable and their bass and stage sound perfect for my taste. I find myself listening to this setup which makes way more expensive cans and amplifiers/dacs that I own surprisingly redundant 😱 Kind of blue is really in the ear of the beholder 😄
Have a go at Wave by Antonio Carlos Jobim, I love it!


----------



## Mr Fab

Gippy said:


> There's a risk that you might enjoy the GS1000e less, as the 50mm drivers are tuned differently. Audition first, and do a pad swap during the audition so you know it's not just the pads that's the difference. If you must buy blind, consider the GS1000i which used a 44mm driver, or do an incremental upgrade to the GH4, which I thought was fantastic.


Thanks for the advice! I saw that online it's possible to buy Diy kits with all original GS3000e parts for around $500. Could it be a good idea or you reckon is just a waste of time?


----------



## Gippy

You mean the one from Earphone DIY Labs? 100% fake. Those aren't authentic drivers, and those aren't real cups. It's not even the same wood type. For the drivers, they don't have the newer 31-hole layout, and don't have the holes at the back of the drivers. Obviously I can't tell you how it sounds, but it's a knockoff.


----------



## Shane D

maggiesbrother said:


> Here's a Friday-post-work question - any folks with direct comparisons of Grados to HD660s? The 660s signature has been described as aggressive, forward, etc. which are also used to describe Grados. Just curious bc I find the HD600 series to a perfect fit in terms of comfort but found the HD600 and HD650 a little boring sounding, just wondering if someone who likes grados would like the 660s more.


I wouldn't compare them at all. I find the HD660's very clear, transparent and add nothing. That is their attraction for me. Most of my headphones are very coloured or biased in one area or another. When I want to just do a mental reset, I put the HD660's on for a day or two. I find them to be very balanced, with a clear sound with no outstanding features.
Of course I am a guy that didn't care for the HD600's or the HD6XX's.   

I just finished several days with my GH2's and they are still my favourite.


----------



## maggiesbrother

Thanks for the response - yeah, I also didn’t like the hd600 but i do find that series very comfortable to wear.


----------



## Shane D

maggiesbrother said:


> Thanks for the response - yeah, I also didn’t like the hd600 but i do find that series very comfortable to wear.


After initial tight clamp, they are super comfortable.


----------



## rasmushorn

This is the combination that I have with me on a weekend-trip and I almost forgot how good it sounds. The power and punch of the TR-Amp and the dynamics and resolution of the SR225e is such a pleasure to listen to. I have been using the Hemp for some time and the SR225e was in the drawer. And OH man I missed the old ORIGINAL Grado brightness more than I realised. There is so much air and that edgy Grado-sound is something I think we might be missing in the future with the X-series and their warmer sound.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

Does anyone here have the Sr60x with L pads, and/or Hemp with G pads as well as the a wider collection of older Grados? 

These pad swaps have opened up the sound of both the SR60X and the Hemp hugely and I love it. (Also, Shipibo pads on the way for the Hemp too). I wonder how close or far these models now sound from any of the older models?

I'm trying to establish whether I should be looking at older Grados for a stronger hit of the Grado taste I've just acquired.

Much thanks and appreciation in advance to anyone who is able to do a comparison.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

rasmushorn said:


> This is the combination that I have with me on a weekend-trip and I almost forgot how good it sounds. The power and punch of the TR-Amp and the dynamics and resolution of the SR225e is such a pleasure to listen to. I have been using the Hemp for some time and the SR225e was in the drawer. And OH man I missed the old ORIGINAL Grado brightness more than I realised. There is so much air and that edgy Grado-sound is something I think we might be missing in the future with the X-series and their warmer sound.



Well if we talk about "original" the SR series started with rather darker presentation (Grado SR100) compare to modern Grado. Nicee photo btw.


----------



## Stevko

rasmushorn said:


> This is the combination that I have with me on a weekend-trip and I almost forgot how good it sounds. The power and punch of the TR-Amp and the dynamics and resolution of the SR225e is such a pleasure to listen to. I have been using the Hemp for some time and the SR225e was in the drawer. And OH man I missed the old ORIGINAL Grado brightness more than I realised. There is so much air and that edgy Grado-sound is something I think we might be missing in the future with the X-series and their warmer sound.


Miss my 225e


----------



## Stevko

A guy selling these for 290$\251€.
Hard to find used. But think the price is a bit high. Or is it worth it?


----------



## Gippy

Depends on how much you value the shiny chrome finish. I recall Grado producing the chrome SR325is and PS1000 for only about a year. Then they switched to the powdered matte finish due to people complaining about how the shiny chrome was a fingerprint magnet. The PS2000e has a darker chrome finish.


----------



## Stevko

I will take it for the right price  
I like it, but i dont need it


----------



## max232

Stevko said:


> A guy selling these for 290$\251€.
> Hard to find used. But think the price is a bit high. Or is it worth it?


This is better: https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/grado-sr325is-chrome.11946/
I'd buy it myself self if I didn't already have a pair.


----------



## Stevko

max232 said:


> This is better: https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/grado-sr325is-chrome.11946/
> I'd buy it myself self if I didn't already have a pair.


Looks great.
But US only


----------



## movinIron (Oct 10, 2021)

max232 said:


> This is better: https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/grado-sr325is-chrome.11946/
> I'd buy it myself self if I didn't already have a pair.


And again… US only.
Of course.
To the lucky one who will buy it: I am jealous and (indeed!) happy for you.


----------



## sling5s (Oct 10, 2021)

So much of this hobby is about finding an amp and dac that (pairs and) synergies well with the headphone you like.
In my case, my RS1i works fairly well with the Hugo 2 alone or when paired with microZotl amp, but I got to say, the RS1i through the humble Fiio BTR5 (through usb c and not blootooth) really makes the RS1i shine.  Yes the Hugo 2 and MicroZOTL gives the RS1i more wider and taller soundstage, detail and dynamics but the BTR5 is so darn clean and smooth that I find myself more satisfied.
It's not the case with the ash-ad2000 or Stax sr-5. They sound better through Hugo 2 but with the RS1i, there's something about the BTR5 and RS1i together just works!


----------



## movinIron

I was about to write my usual toomuchthousand words, but no - just liked your description. Even with the first sentence you nearly summarized all I love about this hobby. It‘s just great.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

Shipibo pads arrived today... and oh my!

Look gorgeous and sound so good I feel like I'm cheating on my the other pads.

Best bass of all the pads I've tried (see my earlier comparison of all the pads I've tried, if you are so inclined). And so comfy.

I'm now torn (much like the folk in the Arya V2 / stealth magnets thread) between the *official* grado G - which makes the hemp sound sooo wide and open that I really think they give the HD800s a run for their money from what I remember of how they sound, but really lack bass (again like the 800s) -  and the Shipibo which present a narrower stage but every thing else is fuller, more accurate, with bass that is perfect and more balanced but still fun. Luckily I don't really have to choose cos the swap is so easy. But it's amazing to see how much good variation can be gotten out of these beauties.


----------



## jonathan c

I am thinking about the Grado GS3000e. Can anyone tell me about its greatest strength /  weakness in its sound? I have headphones that run from Audeze LCD-X to ZMF Auteur. I have not used or thought of using EQ. Thank you.


----------



## Stevko

Pretty good!
Sounds great with Grado


----------



## DTgill

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Shipibo pads arrived today... and oh my!
> 
> Look gorgeous and sound so good I feel like I'm cheating on my the other pads.
> 
> ...


I've been wanting to try those for quite a while just don't know if it's worth the money.?


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


> I am thinking about the Grado GS3000e. Can anyone tell me about its greatest strength /  weakness in its sound? I have headphones that run from Audeze LCD-X to ZMF Auteur. I have not used or thought of using EQ. Thank you.


I have been thinking about these for a long time, but MAN they are expensive. 

I would hate to splurge on them and then find that I preferred my GH2's.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

DTgill said:


> I've been wanting to try those for quite a while just don't know if it's worth the money.?


For what it is, in terms of materials etc it's definitely overpriced (As are the official grado G pads). I imagine they cost no more than $3 to make. 

BUT we are not exactly the most sensible bunch, so with that in mind - they are SUPER soft and comfortable. They sound and look great (even with the one or two loose stitches near hole that the near cups slot into). I can imagine most people really enjoying the sound. It has the right balance of everything for enjoyment.  Smooth, clear, textured bass, excellent stage (just not extreme like the G pads). I could be wrong objectively, but it makes me feel like the Hemps are now punching way above their weight. 

So I'm happy but they really ought to cost less.


----------



## adhoclex

Hi! I have been reading through this thread for a while, and my interest in Grados had indeed grown. I currently have a Grado SR80x prior to reading this thread and I am proud to say that I'm a Grado Fan!

One question tho. How significant will be the change in sound from SR80x to SR225x? Is it immediately noticeable? Or is it subtle such that if only you know what you are looking for? 

I have been reading good things about SR225 and the SR325, but I haven't came across (or might just have missed it) any mention of the significance in difference from SR60/SR80 to SR225/SR325.

Thanks!


----------



## DTgill

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> For what it is, in terms of materials etc it's definitely overpriced (As are the official grado G pads). I imagine they cost no more than $3 to make.
> 
> BUT we are not exactly the most sensible bunch, so with that in mind - they are SUPER soft and comfortable. They sound and look great (even with the one or two loose stitches near hole that the near cups slot into). I can imagine most people really enjoying the sound. It has the right balance of everything for enjoyment.  Smooth, clear, textured bass, excellent stage (just not extreme like the G pads). I could be wrong objectively, but it makes me feel like the Hemps are now punching way above their weight.
> 
> So I'm happy but they really ought to cost less.


Thanks even more tempting...

I ordered a set of ear cups from China through eBay for my RS1e cans for around 20 bones, they look comfy I guess I'll find out in a couple of weeks.
I like the YAXI S cushion they are comfy and the sound is good.


----------



## movinIron (Oct 11, 2021)

Secrets revealed: Yesterday at somewhat past 21:00 I got my ever wisdom seeking hands on that or better - such a thing.
The mysterious turntable on the left in the Grado listening room is a Micro Seiki DQX-500 (maybe the ‘S‘ version) combined with a Grado Signature Laboratory Standard tonearm. A direct drive build in 1978-80. The one I‘ve touched with my curious fumbling fingers had the original MA-707 tonearm on it.
But… with an old Grado Prestige cartridge mounted. 😏
(On a Sony SME-compatible headshell)


----------



## Carrow

I love my Grado Hemps but I have to part with them because my ears don't agree with the on-ear fit as much as I enjoy listening to them - such a shame as they're the best headphones I've heard yet. Hope they go to a good home.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

Carrow said:


> I love my Grado Hemps but I have to part with them because my ears don't agree with the on-ear fit as much as I enjoy listening to them - such a shame as they're the best headphones I've heard yet. Hope they go to a good home.


Shipibo pads my friend... For me they are only very slightly on ear (medium to small sized ears) but so soft in any case that contact feels fine. Definitely worth a try  should you consider being swayed to keep your Hemps.


----------



## Carrow

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Shipibo pads my friend... For me they are only very slightly on ear (medium to small sized ears) but so soft in any case that contact feels fine. Definitely worth a try  should you consider being swayed to keep your Hemps.


I'm OK moving these on, especially since it turns out eBay bidders _really _want them so will reinvest some of that in a pair of over-ears of some description I think!


----------



## Gippy (Oct 12, 2021)

4OurEars has reduced the price of the Hemp back to $420 and only has the standard cable option, as the other options are now unavailable. This leads me to believe that they are clearing out their final stock of Hemp units, which have already been assembled and sealed in the box. Continuing to provide the other cable options requires spare unassembled units, or breaking a box seal and modding a unit. Perhaps they're just ready to move on to their next limited edition wooden model.



jonathan c said:


> I am thinking about the Grado GS3000e. Can anyone tell me about its greatest strength /  weakness in its sound? I have headphones that run from Audeze LCD-X to ZMF Auteur. I have not used or thought of using EQ. Thank you.



The main difference between the GS1000e/2000e/3000e is their mid-treble, particularly the 6k spike. The 2000e is sharp and piercing, the 3000e is more mellow, and the 1000e is somewhere in between. This is a property of the G pads that the models come with, though the GS models are tuned to mitigate this as much as possible. The 3000e has a different driver (shared with the PS2000e) that can actually provide some nice, noticable subbass below 50hz, which is something my SR225i/GS2000e/Hemp couldn't really do even with EQ.

The weakness with all of the 50mm drivers is that the 90hz midbass hump that makes the cheaper 44mm driver models so addictive has been moved to the upper bass, at around 140hz. This provides warmth, but you may also perceive this as being more muddy, and that's why I tell people to audition the high-end models instead of buying blind. You may actually prefer the cheaper models. I've personally EQed down this hump and then used my amp to provide the subbass and midbass power. So my EQ curve looks somewhat like a W.


----------



## ESL-1 (Oct 12, 2021)

Shane D said:


> I have been thinking about these for a long time, but MAN they are expensive.
> 
> I would hate to splurge on them and then find that I preferred my GH2's.


Well, I really like my GH2 as one my my favorite Grados.  When I got the GS3000e it did like many phones need some break in time (quite a bit in fact) but now I listen to it quite often.  The only Grados I like better are the PS2000e (in my opinion the best that Grado has made) and the Joseph Grado Signature HP2 in that order.

The GH2 is certainly one of the best “bang for the buck” models in the Grado lineup.


----------



## Shane D

ESL-1 said:


> Well, I really like my GH2 as one my my favorite Grados.  When I got the GS3000e it did like many phones need some break in time (quite a bit in fact) but now I listen to it quite often.  The only Grados I like better are the PS2000e (in my opinion the best that Grado has made) and the Joseph Grado Signature HP2 in that order.
> 
> The GH2 is certainly one of the best “bang for the buck” models in the Grado lineup.


I never really thought of the GH2's as a great bang for the buck headphone as it was $1,000.00 when new in Canada. I guess in the world of entry level, mid-fi and high end they are a pretty good value. I paid about the same for the Elex's and Cascades. And these three are my favourites.


----------



## ESL-1 (Oct 12, 2021)

Gippy said:


> 4OurEars has reduced the price of the Hemp back to $420 and only has the standard cable option, as the other options are now unavailable. This leads me to believe that they are clearing out their final stock of Hemp units, which have already been assembled and sealed in the box. Continuing to provide the other cable options requires spare unassembled units, or breaking a box seal and modding a unit. Perhaps they're just ready to move on to their next limited edition wooden model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Overall I find most Grados easy to drive and mate well with many different amp/electronics.  That said they all have the ability to scale up to different degrees.

I have found this most prevalent in the PS2000e.  I have a good number of amps that I have experimented with and one of the best is the often neglected TEAC HA-500 amp (dual mono class A design which had retailed at $849.). It is somewhat of a chameleon and mates well with lots of my phones.  The TEAC and the PS2000e is quite a good combo bringing the best out of phones.  The HeadAmp Gilmore Lite mk2 with the optional upgraded separate chassis power supply is another of mine that works well with the PS2000e and most other Grado models.

Lastly the Joseph Grado Signature HPA-1 is understandably an excellent piece as most all Grados have been designed using that amp.  I was super glad to find one a few years ago.  Very neutral, AC or DC power via a simple switch and runs day in and day out without getting the slightest bit warm.

The Melos SHA-1 also likes Grados and vice versa.

As always the fun is in the journey.

ENJOY


----------



## minty1

Need an opinion folks. I just got into Grados after putting them off for so long and instantly figured out why people love them so much. I picked up the SR80X & SR225X a couple weeks ago and really enjoyed the SR225. I just put in an order for the SR325X and GW100 (for mobile use) today. Would it be worth it to pick up the Hemps as well? I read the Hemps were really similar to the SR225X and there were some similarity to the GW100.


----------



## minty1

adhoclex said:


> Hi! I have been reading through this thread for a while, and my interest in Grados had indeed grown. I currently have a Grado SR80x prior to reading this thread and I am proud to say that I'm a Grado Fan!
> 
> One question tho. How significant will be the change in sound from SR80x to SR225x? Is it immediately noticeable? Or is it subtle such that if only you know what you are looking for?
> 
> ...


Anything the SR80X can do the SR225X does better. More detail, separation, bass, and my goodness the soundstage. Had I known I would have bought the SR225X over the SR80X but i'm still plenty satisfied with the SR80 as it is a classic model.


----------



## greenhorn

adhoclex said:


> Hi! I have been reading through this thread for a while, and my interest in Grados had indeed grown. I currently have a Grado SR80x prior to reading this thread and I am proud to say that I'm a Grado Fan!
> 
> One question tho. How significant will be the change in sound from SR80x to SR225x? Is it immediately noticeable? Or is it subtle such that if only you know what you are looking for?
> 
> ...


The Grados I know, in order of sound quality: SR 80-125-225-325, then RS2, RS1, PS1.
If you like the SR80s, then go along this line as high as your wallet allows you .


----------



## DTgill

adhoclex said:


> Hi! I have been reading through this thread for a while, and my interest in Grados had indeed grown. I currently have a Grado SR80x prior to reading this thread and I am proud to say that I'm a Grado Fan!
> 
> One question tho. How significant will be the change in sound from SR80x to SR225x? Is it immediately noticeable? Or is it subtle such that if only you know what you are looking for?
> 
> ...


My favorites in the order of cans I own:
PS500
SR325x
RS1e

I want to try PS1000 line, Hemps.

After that I think I would be happy... At least for a month


----------



## ESL-1 (Oct 13, 2021)

DTgill said:


> My favorites in the order of cans I own:
> PS500
> SR325x
> RS1e
> ...


Nice grouping with ones you, nice diversity.  The PS1000 & PS1000e come up on the classified on occasion. 
The TOTL PS2000e although a really superb headphone is being phased out, too bad that.


----------



## adhoclex

minty1 said:


> Anything the SR80X can do the SR225X does better. More detail, separation, bass, and my goodness the soundstage. Had I known I would have bought the SR225X over the SR80X but i'm still plenty satisfied with the SR80 as it is a classic model.


Can you immediately notice the difference? Or it is something you have to look for to take notice?


----------



## Rebel Chris

Needed some extension in my life. I really like the album Folklore from Taylor Swift (guilty pleasure)


----------



## minty1

adhoclex said:


> Can you immediately notice the difference? Or it is something you have to look for to take notice?


When I plugged both headphones into my amp it was very apparent the 225X had more separation and soundstage.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Anyone experienced any sound degradation with Grados with TWO of their 15 foot extension cords plugged end to end?  I had that built into my listening room to get from my Chord Hugo DAC/amp on one side of the room where my Roon sits, under the floor to the other side of my room, where I sit with my various Grados (usu. GS2000e).  I don’t hear a change from connecting directly into the chord with the headphone at close range, but have only listened there a for a few minutes at a time, as it is not comfortable.  Thanks!


----------



## Rebel Chris (Oct 13, 2021)

I don't experience sound degradation. Sound is the same from my Chord TT2, only down side is the weight.

I had to choose between 4 or 12 conductors. Bought the 4 conductor one, cheapass guy I am, haha.

Ruthieandjohn, which Grado do you listen to the most?

Kind regards, Chris


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

minty1 said:


> When I plugged both headphones into my amp it was very apparent the 225X had more separation and soundstage.


Are you able to compare how the 80x sounds with the 225x pads vs the 225x with its own pads. I'm curious to hear how much of the sound difference you hear is due to the pads alone.

(I use L pads on my 60x from time to time and it definitely opens up the sound as you've described. I also have the F pads from my hemps and but rarely use them because I find the sound too warm and the pads uncomfortable)


----------



## Stevko

Mmmm. So 60x and f pads is a good thing for the sound and wallet?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

@Rebel Chris 

My choice of Grado depends both on where I am and sort of which month it is... with over 2 dozen pairs, I actually regularly use most of them.

If in bed, it is the RS1e.  If in TV room listening to my audio system, the GS2000e.  If working around the house, quite often it is the Hemp.  While walking, the GW100 wireless or the GR10e IEMs.

But then I have some special ones I use at each situation... the PS1000 in the TV room, the PS2000e with my livening room listening spot, the GH-2 because it is my favorite on ear, my HP-1000 because it is the most different, my SR325i because it is the brightest, etc., etc.


----------



## sam.lopez83

Hello everybody, long time lurker here for amps, dacs and all things Grado. When I have visited this forum for the GS3000e I noticed there isnt much information so I figured I would give some details on what I have experienced with mine and how it compares to the GH2. I mostly listen to all sorts of rock and sometimes hip hop, rap, and regional Mexican music.

First things first…when I wanted to get into headphones I knew about sennheiser so I got my first set. A used HD150(?) I believe, and tbh I thought it sounded…hmmm…underwhelming? So I sent them back. Continuing my search for headphones, I had heard and read about Grado but the styling wasn’t my thing (yet) so I settled on the Beyerdynamic DT770 and then got the DT880. Kept reading about how Grado headphones are IT for hard-driven guitar and all sorts of rock. So, I got the itch again and got the RS2e and…woah!!! I sold both of my beyers. I got the itch again a few times later and got the PS500e, SR80e and GH2! I want to talk about those headphones a bit and what I heard which lead me to the GS3000e. When I had these headphones I used the PS Audio Sprout100, digital from mp3 to redbook to high res.

PS500e- detail, detail, detail. These headphones can help you effortlessly place instruments in their space. Not a lot of treble so I think this is what gives the impression of more bass but they sound good!
SR80e- an impulse buy for modding. I did the bass mod, cup treatment, g cush and cable sleeve replacement, sounds even better with mods. Typical Grado forwardness and dynamics just that the treble spikes with cymbals sounded too artificial to me so I sold it.
RS2e- talk about clarity and woody sound! I did the bass mod to these and you end up with more bass than the PS500e and with its mids and treble, just sounds so good. If you can just have one Grado and can live with the cup warmth, with the bass mod, RS2e should be it, unless… you can find the GH2!

GH2 with ttvj flat pads is it for me. The bass is more than enough, not too much woody tone, instrument placement is amazing, just doesn’t have all the clarity of the rs2e but that’s ok. The way you can hear the singer breathe, hear the guitarist’s subtleties, the drums reverberate after strikes- you get the picture! These are just so good but being curios and wanting more and maybe get it from a flagship, I read a review that the GS3000e is more of a GH2 and its true. A thing I noticed immediately, the GH2 with G cushions is NOT like the GS3000e. With G’s it fall apart, sounds weak and distanced. If you want the GS3000e sound from a GH2 its with flat pads but like I said, the GS3000e is a GH2 but with more. The GS has more of the detail and placement of the 500e, more of the clarity of the RS2e and bass of the GH2 with flats (maybe a sliver more). Lets not forget the soundstage that the others just don’t have.

A few songs for comparison. I am now using Innuos Zen Mini (no lpsu) > Schiit Bifrost 2 > LTA MZ3
Fleetwood Mac- Rumours. Vocals- In the beginning when singer says “…you want your freedom…” you can hear her change technique on “freedom” Its more throaty and raspy. Its like I hear it coming from the top throat area on the GS compared to the GH.
Snoop Dogg- The Shiznit. Bass- Bass line on the GS is deeper and cleaner as you can hear the pauses in between notes a lot better.
Tool- Ticks and Leeches. Drums- On the GS the drum intro is wider, deeper, and cleaner. The GH2 is good at this track to but the GS3000e renders it livelier. You can hear the room more and there is a something about the drums that I hear deeper in the soundstage. Hard to explain but its there, sorry.
Tool- Parabola. Guitar- I am a big Tool fan so I know that the guitarist likes to blend modern and vintage amps to get a huge dynamic tone. In this album he uses a Marshall amp for the high mids and up and a Diezel Vh4 for the stuff below that. Reason I bring this up is because you can hear it in this in the last bit of the song effortlessly with the GS3000e. There is a sizzle going on (Marshall) and a deep growl (Diezel) that you can separate. You can place the Marshall on top of the Diezel. With the GH2 the tone sounds more like one amp without the wider frequency range. Don’t get me wrong, the GH2 with flats is really good. Dynamics, speed, realism- its there. I sold 3 other Grados because I was happy with GH2 but I wanted more of the GH2 and that’s the GS3000e.


----------



## movinIron (Oct 13, 2021)

adhoclex said:


> Can you immediately notice the difference? Or it is something you have to look for to take notice?


Immediately!
Even on a Fiio Q1 mkII, AAC from an iPhone.


----------



## NickMimi

Impulse buy, a few weeks ago i made the decision to build a custom set of Grado style HP’s with features that i wanted. As luck should have it a few days later i get an email from our great Polish friends over at Shipibo audio asking me if i wanted to try a new pair of custom HP’s they were getting ready to release to market. Well, 6 weeks later they arrived and i seriously doubt anything i could have cobbled together in my little workshop would have come out as nice.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

NickMimi said:


> Impulse buy, a few weeks ago i made the decision to build a custom set of Grado style HP’s with features that i wanted. As luck should have it a few days later i get an email from our great Polish friends over at Shipibo audio asking me if i wanted to try a new pair of custom HP’s they were getting ready to release to market. Well, 6 weeks later they arrived and i seriously doubt anything i could have cobbled together in my little workshop would have come out as nice.


After having just received those pads I would gladly wear any headphones also sporting them.


----------



## ACOC0NUT

NickMimi said:


> Impulse buy, a few weeks ago i made the decision to build a custom set of Grado style HP’s with features that i wanted. As luck should have it a few days later i get an email from our great Polish friends over at Shipibo audio asking me if i wanted to try a new pair of custom HP’s they were getting ready to release to market. Well, 6 weeks later they arrived and i seriously doubt anything i could have cobbled together in my little workshop would have come out as nice.


Do you know what drivers he's using? Like are they one of the well established grado mod drivers like nhord, repurposed grado drivers, or are they his own new driver?


----------



## movinIron (Oct 13, 2021)

ruthieandjohn said:


> Anyone experienced any sound degradation with Grados with TWO of their 15 foot extension cords plugged end to end?  I had that built into my listening room to get from my Chord Hugo DAC/amp on one side of the room where my Roon sits, under the floor to the other side of my room, where I sit with my various Grados (usu. GS2000e).  I don’t hear a change from connecting directly into the chord with the headphone at close range, but have only listened there a for a few minutes at a time, as it is not comfortable.  Thanks!


What about mounting a single digital 30ft connection from Roon to Hugo?
Optical, it shouldn’t cause any problem.
Some coaxial SPDIF outputs with cheap amplification circuits work at only 1.1V, which is tricky at cable length above 3m (a little less than 10ft). 30ft is less than 9.2m. I once had a Marantz DVD connected by a 10m (32.8ft) Oehlbach cable, which worked without troubles, so it can work.
In case of USB maybe try on the Hugo end a Jitterbug, iSilencer, iPurifier or in case of a lottery jackpot the micro iUSB?! Maybe you‘ll find another product sporting a USB (B) Micro plug fitting to the Chords.
Love the Jitterbug with the Mojo (iPhone, MacBook, Lenovo), but can‘t hear a difference (with/without) with the Oppo HA-2SE.


----------



## NickMimi

ACOC0NUT said:


> Do you know what drivers he's using? Like are they one of the well established grado mod drivers like nhord, repurposed grado drivers, or are they his own new driver?


I searched and cannot find the e-mail where he gave me all the details. I had looked it up and also asked a friend who used to heavily modify and build his own Grado’s and i was very pleased w/ the drivers used so i ordered them immediately. They are a well known brand, new and sourced for their sound quality. I’ll post again if i find the info….


----------



## NickMimi

ACOC0NUT said:


> Do you know what drivers he's using? Like are they one of the well established grado mod drivers like nhord, repurposed grado drivers, or are they his own new driver?


I found the answer!
Custom V8 drivers made by Symphones.

Below is quoted direct from Shipibo:

"Waira (meaning wind in Quechua language of Andes) is a fruit of our decade-long experience in modding and constructing custom headphones. They were 5 years in the making, we took that time to refine the design and manufacturing process of each part to eliminate as many flaws as possible, and during that time all these parts were tested by you – thousands of our customers worldwide, who constantly helped us make them better by the batch.


We’ve designed them with an aim to make them your favorite daily driver, as they combine engaging sound and exceptional comfort with artisan aesthetics and quality.



At their heart you’ll find custom V8 drivers by Symphones, an all-time classic of the DIY community, fine-tuned by our signature shipibo.audio Coins, which flash beautifully from the inside of the black walnut cups. The acoustic chamber is completed by shipibo.audio EP01 earpads that were designed specifically for our custom driver.​





Also, while Waira’s wooden cups are fitted with 3.5 mm connectors, allowing you to plug any matching cable you wish, we’ve already got you covered!​


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

NickMimi said:


> I found the answer!
> Custom V8 drivers made by Symphones.
> 
> Below is quoted direct from Shipibo:
> ...


Do you have any inside info on when those will be available? There's a 'headphones' tab on their website but it's empty (for me at least)


----------



## NickMimi

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Do you have any inside info on when those will be available? There's a 'headphones' tab on their website but it's empty (for me at least)


Negative, No, sorry no idea when they will be ready for full offering of their HP for normal sale. I assumed this initial offering was to their base clients whose email they had available and on hand. I have serial #004 so I am pretty secure in saying they are just now starting full production and getting the "kinks" out of their system and probably doing a full initial practice run.


----------



## sling5s (Oct 16, 2021)

...


----------



## ESL-1 (Oct 13, 2021)

ruthieandjohn said:


> Anyone experienced any sound degradation with Grados with TWO of their 15 foot extension cords plugged end to end?  I had that built into my listening room to get from my Chord Hugo DAC/amp on one side of the room where my Roon sits, under the floor to the other side of my room, where I sit with my various Grados (usu. GS2000e).  I don’t hear a change from connecting directly into the chord with the headphone at close range, but have only listened there a for a few minutes at a time, as it is not comfortable.  Thanks!


The older extension did do well for single length but I generally try to avoid the situation.  I have at least one of the heavier cable extension.  I will check it out tomorrow and see what I hear.  If you can try the double length or a fellow Head Fier might have a couple of the better extensions and give an opinion.

For my thought I don’t feel that two lengths together would not be a compromise.


----------



## adhoclex

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Are you able to compare how the 80x sounds with the 225x pads vs the 225x with its own pads. I'm curious to hear how much of the sound difference you hear is due to the pads alone.
> 
> (I use L pads on my 60x from time to time and it definitely opens up the sound as you've described. I also have the F pads from my hemps and but rarely use them because I find the sound too warm and the pads uncomfortable)


Now that you mentioned it, pad swaps on my SR80x does make a lot of difference. My favorite one is the Yaxi S Cushion pads. Makes the SR80x be openly weird.

The stock S cushion pads of the SR80x have some sort of veil on them. (Is veil even the proper term?) If I would describe it as accurately as I could, the sound would tell you or make you aware that: (1) you are wearing an on-ear headphone; (2) there is some limit to the width of the song; and (3) a few centimeters from your ear the driver is producing such sound. To put it simply, the sound produced with the stock pads would make you aware that the drivers are producing these sounds which are part of the on-ear headphones.

But with the Yaxi pads, it is weird in a good way. The "having a headphone on your ear experience" disappears. It's like you are there inside the music but not to the point of exaggeration that the instrument was played just behind you or near you. It's still around your head, left-right-rear- and inside your head, but it is so open it creates an illusion that you are not wearing a pair of headphones. The music is natural or real with these pads.

I'm not really sure if that is what is meant by having a large stage? Or is this the characteristic of being very open? With the Yaxi pads, I don't say the sounds are wide. It is still around my head. Even with master copies floating on youtube. But it breaks a barrier of listening to a headphone. Is this the stage that we are talking about here? The openness?

Because if I compare it to a Hifiman HE400se -- which some say to have a good soundstage -- the sound is wide (I agree), but you are still aware that you are listening to a pair of headphones. With the SR80x and the Yaxi pads, it creates the illusion that you are not wearing a pair of headphones.

Haha. I hope I put it in an understandable way. I am not good with English.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

Got it - and I would describe the effect of the Yaxi pads on stage in a similar way but it gets even more open with other pads like the L and G cushions.


----------



## adhoclex

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Got it - and I would describe the effect of the Yaxi pads on stage in a similar way but it gets even more open with other pads like the L and G cushions.


I haven't tried the L pads, but the G pads are odd for me. It creates some space but I somehow get a headphone experience. Although my G pads are this chinese misodiko brand. Haven't tried the Geekria or Grado pads itself. My Geekria pads are still on the way.

Anyway, would you say the differences between models are just more on the pads? Or regardless of pads, the higher ones on the prestige series has indeed noticeable differences?


----------



## Stevko (Oct 14, 2021)

adhoclex said:


> I haven't tried the L pads, but the G pads are odd for me. It creates some space but I somehow get a headphone experience. Although my G pads are this chinese misodiko brand. Haven't tried the Geekria or Grado pads itself. My Geekria pads are still on the way.
> 
> Anyway, would you say the differences between models are just more on the pads? Or regardless of pads, the higher ones on the prestige series has indeed noticeable differences?


Same FR on 60/80/125. 225/325 has different FR. goes lower and higher
so could be worth check out 225?


----------



## adhoclex

Stevko said:


> Same FR on 60/80/125. 225/325 has different FR. goes lower and higher


Ooh. So there really is a difference between the 60-125s and the 225-325. Btw, what do you mean by "goes lower and higher"?


----------



## Stevko (Oct 14, 2021)

adhoclex said:


> Ooh. So there really is a difference between the 60-125s and the 225-325. Btw, what do you mean by "goes lower and higher"?


325 goes from 18 to 24.000
60/80/125. 20 to 20.000
225 20 to 22 000

so there is a difference.
sold my 225e in may. now I have 80e.
remember my 225 as more energic and forward


----------



## Rebel Chris

Stevko,

Maybe its better to save up and make a bigger step up.  Nice PS500e
I'm tempted by a GS3000e but I dont like the bigger G cups, ah well.

With some new Grado's coming, I will wait, headphones enough


----------



## carboncopy

New woodies soon!


----------



## Stevko (Oct 14, 2021)

carboncopy said:


> New woodies soon!



will be exciting to see



Rebel Chris said:


> Stevko,
> 
> Maybe its better to save up and make a bigger step up.  Nice PS500e
> I'm tempted by a GS3000e but I dont like the bigger G cups, ah well.
> ...


already have 325i/ sr80e and GW100, next must be some woodies ,hemp or ps500e

sold my 225e before i ordered 325x in may.  plan was  the 325x gonna be my new favorite.
buuuut....


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

adhoclex said:


> I haven't tried the L pads, but the G pads are odd for me. It creates some space but I somehow get a headphone experience. Although my G pads are this chinese misodiko brand. Haven't tried the Geekria or Grado pads itself. My Geekria pads are still on the way.
> 
> Anyway, would you say the differences between models are just more on the pads? Or regardless of pads, the higher ones on the prestige series has indeed noticeable differences?


That was my exact question. There's definitely a difference in sound quality between the 60x and the Hemps when using the same pads. It would be criminal for that not to be the case. I'd expect the same within the Prestige series but it would be good to get verification between closer models within the line (60x/80x vs 1/2/325x)


----------



## sjbrook

adhoclex said:


> I haven't tried the L pads, but the G pads are odd for me. It creates some space but I somehow get a headphone experience. Although my G pads are this chinese misodiko brand. Haven't tried the Geekria or Grado pads itself. My Geekria pads are still on the way.
> 
> Anyway, would you say the differences between models are just more on the pads? Or regardless of pads, the higher ones on the prestige series has indeed noticeable differences?


None of the after market G pads have the same dimensioning or material compliance as the oem Grado pads.  They are shallow and sit the driver much closer to the ear. Consequently they do not sound the same.  There is no way to determine if you like the oem Grado G pads on SR line headphones without laying out the $45 to try them.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

PSA - Geekria L Pads are more comfortable than official Grado L Pads, same sound and much cheaper.


----------



## minty1 (Oct 14, 2021)

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Are you able to compare how the 80x sounds with the 225x pads vs the 225x with its own pads. I'm curious to hear how much of the sound difference you hear is due to the pads alone.
> 
> (I use L pads on my 60x from time to time and it definitely opens up the sound as you've described. I also have the F pads from my hemps and but rarely use them because I find the sound too warm and the pads uncomfortable)


I'll pad swap em and report back to you when I can. I tried the Geekria L pad which was equivalent to the old pad used on the 225E on the 80X and it sharpened things up quite a bit. It provided a lot more clarity and detail but at the same time it made the sound stage sound a bit more pulled in compared to the normal S pad and the treble a bit more harsher. I much preferred the S on the 80X over the Geekria L


----------



## YtseJamer

FYI, there's one pair of HP2i available on Canuckaudiomart


----------



## Quartzwald

Fan of Pokemon?
Fan of Grado?

You'll probably like this.

https://blog.gradolabs.com/pokemon-...-5h8oo_9SkmeryD5H48hrrW0BYMSOY4rJiGJCrc4rzgmQ


----------



## clundbe1

https://www.pokemoncenter.com/produ...s-poke-ball-headphones-wood-with-red-headband


----------



## lukipela

Are they just really expensive sr80x?


----------



## elira

lukipela said:


> Are they just really expensive sr80x?


Ones are wooden, and the other aluminum, so more like sr325x and a wooden one.


----------



## sjbrook

clundbe1 said:


> https://www.pokemoncenter.com/produ...s-poke-ball-headphones-wood-with-red-headband


They describe the headphones as SR80x base but with an impedance of 32 ohms.  I thought the X drivers were all 38 ohms?


----------



## elira

sjbrook said:


> They describe the headphones as SR80x base but with an impedance of 32 ohms.  I thought the X drivers were all 38 ohms?


That seems like a copy/paste mistake.


----------



## qua2k

I was looking forward to seeing what Grado would do this year for a limited edition and/or collab. Gravely disappointed I must say with this one.


----------



## Stevko

And only shipping us/hawaii/canada.
Not europe


----------



## elira

qua2k said:


> I was looking forward to seeing what Grado would do this year for a limited edition and/or collab. Gravely disappointed I must say with this one.


It’s a fun one, and having the Pokémon thing makes them more collectible.


----------



## lukipela

It says «includes sr80x», do you get an extra headphone then?


----------



## elira

lukipela said:


> It says «includes sr80x», do you get an extra headphone then?


I would assume they copied a template that had that in there and forgot to update it.


----------



## Heyyoudvd (Oct 14, 2021)

The models are all wearing the headphones backwards.


----------



## carboncopy

Heyyoudvd said:


> The models are all wearing the headphones backwards.


ouch...


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Ehhhh. I dont hate the Pokeados (or is it Gradomons?). The Pikachu one is cool, kinda looks like my GH3. I think I'll be able to resist collecting them all at $500 a pop.


----------



## Gippy (Oct 14, 2021)

I actually think it is an SR80x with a wooden exterior. The grill gives it away, as it's the plastic grill with round holes instead of the metal grill found on the SR225x and higher.

EDIT: Okay, the Pikachu one is $300 but has an aluminum cup, a metal grill, and a wooden title decoration. The Pokéball one is $500 but has a thicker wooden cup with a plastic grill. Weird. The Pokéball one also comes in a $300 aluminum version.


----------



## movinIron (Oct 14, 2021)

carboncopy said:


> ouch...


Maybe they like the ‘50s ‘Science Fiction antenna‘ appeal. Moves the vertical rotation axis 2 centimeters to the front of the ear. Don‘t have the F-cushion @ home, so - no idea how that feels.
Maybe it‘s a good idea and they change lettering (R/L) and connections…
Time to bring 1 or 2 remarks:
- detachable cables?!
- 2.5mm TRRS connectors?
- 4.4mm Pentaconn connectors?
One of the pics shows use in a club. Uhm… yeah, no!
‘…with attached auxiliary cable‘ is in jest, I hope.
They really shouldn’t write SR*80*x. Fourth generation Prestige Series headphones would serve much better.
The driver matching of 0.1 dB points to an SR60_n_ and the impedance of 32 Ohms to a SR60e.
Personally I am … don‘t know… Pokémon???
But:
- Maple housings on an x driver?! 😃
- The Poké Ball Ventilation might have an interesting effect to the sounding. 😏


----------



## Okrelayer (Oct 14, 2021)

Edit: for some reason i didn’t see the pokeman headphones were posted already lol


----------



## movinIron

And @ 4ourears all Reference, Limited Edition (which is just the Hemp) and Professional models are sold out. I really was expecting the GS1000e to dissapear, but not the totl PS2000e.
Still no Thelonious Monk Edition Grados.
So it‘s now Wireless, In Ear, Prestige, Statement and the Pokémon Collaboration models.


----------



## DTgill

Heyyoudvd said:


> The models are all wearing the headphones backwards.


How do you know that your not wearing them backwards?


----------



## Heyyoudvd

DTgill said:


> How do you know that your not wearing them backwards?


 Heh. You can see the L/R labels, and even when you can’t, the metal rods should be behind the headband, not in front of it.


----------



## Gippy

I've seen and read quite a few Grado-bashing reviews, but this one takes the cake. In it he listens to:

RS1e: A contentious model because Grado put the 50mm driver in a smaller cup and gave it L pads, making for a rather different (perhaps dull) sound. When I demoed the various models at my local shop, the RS1e struck me as one of the worst.
SR325e with G pads: Ok, take the brightest Prestige model and give it G pads to make it the most unbearable listen.
GW100 wired: This isn't how you're supposed to use it. Going wired disables the auto-EQ that comes from using it wireless. It's generally agreed that the GW100 doesn't sound very good when you use it wired.
Probably the three worst examples he could've used to judge Grado, and I bet he did it on purpose.


----------



## carboncopy

Gippy said:


> I've seen and read quite a few Grado-bashing reviews, but this one takes the cake. In it he listens to:
> 
> RS1e: A contentious model because Grado put the 50mm driver in a smaller cup and gave it L pads, making for a rather different (perhaps dull) sound. When I demoed the various models at my local shop, the RS1e struck me as one of the worst.
> SR325e with G pads: Ok, take the brightest Prestige model and give it G pads to make it the most unbearable listen.
> ...


Jesus Christ...it's not a review it's a sabotage  But! He used the left-right side correctly!


----------



## carboncopy

Sorry, on comment got deleted...the scene just remainded me how he also falled from one trap to an other in his review


----------



## adhoclex

I was already settled on upgrading my SR80x to SR225x. I've asked around and there had been a consensus of a noticeable difference between the two models.

However, I was thinking of probably moving it further down to the SR325x.

But will I really miss anything if I go for the SR225x instead? Or the difference between the two are only subtle that you had to nit-pick to notice? I just wanted to move on with this buying decision.


----------



## Stevko (Oct 18, 2021)

225 is really good. take a hemp/500 instead of 325


----------



## Plautus001

Stevko said:


> 225 is really good. take a hemp/500 istead of 325


When I tested the entire e series a few years ago, I liked the 225e best, then the 60e second 

Which x series is closest to the old 225e?


----------



## adhoclex (Oct 15, 2021)

Stevko said:


> 225 is really good. take a hemp/500 istead of 325


Oh, so it is like if I want a different housing material, I should go further up instead of the 325?

My real deciding factor in upgrading was for an improved technical performance with my Grado SR80X.


----------



## adhoclex

Plautus001 said:


> When I tested the entire e series a few years ago, I liked the 225e best, then the 60e second
> 
> Which x series is closest to the old 225e?


I've read that 225 is indeed the sweet spot in Grado


----------



## Stevko

225 is a good choice. but 325 with leather and alu is nice  
liked my 225e better than the old 325i.

never heard 225x. and only 325x with my right ear


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

adhoclex said:


> I was already settled on upgrading my SR80x to SR225x. I've asked around and there had been a consensus of a noticeable difference between the two models.
> 
> However, I was thinking of probably moving it further down to the SR325x.
> 
> But will I really miss anything if I go for the SR225x instead? Or the difference between the two are only subtle that you had to nit-pick to notice? I just wanted to move on with this buying decision.


Maybe this will help?


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

Pokémon?... Thinking from a purely business angle, there should have been at least one wireless offering in the line. Perhaps then the abomination of the excessively muddy and bass heavy obsession that exploded when Beats headphones appeared would finally have a good sounding alternative... People need to be weaned off slowly...

The aluminium Pokéball looks cool and I'm not even a Pokémon fan (it was a generation too late for me)... But whilst loving the sound of my 60x and Hemp, it's disappointing to see that they went with the nylon wrapped cable. I've already gone through the headache of unwrapping the top half and it has greatly improved my experience of the 60x. But the bottom half is still too microphonic, regularly tapping against my shirt or jacket buttons when walking. I'll probably put that to the knife too... So to have that cable on $300-500 headphones is disappointing...

Looking forward to eventually hearing sound impressions though.


----------



## Stevko

A ex grado dealer is trying to sell theyr old demo models. ps500 and Alessandro music series pro(woodies)
Has offered them 235 USD for the ps500 . But NO.
what are they worth?
​


----------



## wormsdriver

Stevko said:


> A ex grado dealer is trying to sell theyr old demo models. ps500 and Alessandro music series pro(woodies)
> Has offered them 235 USD for the ps500 . But NO.
> what are they worth?
> ​


Retail on the ps500e is $595 I believe. Used market is at least above $300.
If you're gonna pass on it, let me know the details, I'll pull the trigger😸


----------



## Fvizeu (Oct 15, 2021)

Gippy said:


> I've seen and read quite a few Grado-bashing reviews, but this one takes the cake. In it he listens to:
> 
> RS1e: A contentious model because Grado put the 50mm driver in a smaller cup and gave it L pads, making for a rather different (perhaps dull) sound. When I demoed the various models at my local shop, the RS1e struck me as one of the worst.
> SR325e with G pads: Ok, take the brightest Prestige model and give it G pads to make it the most unbearable listen.
> ...



Completely agree with you on the RS1e (it explains why I ended up selling them to buy a RS2e) and the 325e not being a good match with the G Pads.

The only one I disagree is on the GW100. I just couldn't stand how much mid bass these have, and listening to them wired seemed to ease the bass a bit. Even then, I can only use them with eq drying up the midbass region, so it sounds like a traditional Grado


----------



## G0rt

IMO, RS1E plays much better with G cush. I run mine that way.


----------



## Stevko

wormsdriver said:


> Retail on the ps500e is $595 I believe. Used market is at least above $300.
> If you're gonna pass on it, let me know the details, I'll pull the trigger😸


it is the 500 without E


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Stevko said:


> A ex grado dealer is trying to sell theyr old demo models. ps500 and Alessandro music series pro(woodies)
> Has offered them 235 USD for the ps500 . But NO.
> what are they worth?
> ​


That's a good deal for a PS500. I have the HF2, basically the same thing. Its a nice headphone, needs a little bass boosting to really shine.


----------



## wormsdriver

Stevko said:


> it is the 500 without E


Still a good price but personally I prefer the e version. 

I haven't seen many user lately but from what I remember I'd say anywhere from $250 to maybe $275 for used


----------



## wormsdriver

Joaquin Dinero said:


> That's a good deal for a PS500. I have the HF2, basically the same thing. Its a nice headphone, needs a little bass boosting to really shine.


Been a long time since I owned either one of these but the hf2 definitely had less bass than ps500 as far as I remember. 
I actually had my pair of ps500 modded by covering one of the vent holes behind the driver to decrease the forward mid bass and in turn had the Grado mids come thru better for a more traditional Grado tuning


----------



## Stevko

wormsdriver said:


> Still a good price but personally I prefer the e version.
> 
> I haven't seen many user lately but from what I remember I'd say anywhere from $250 to maybe $275 for used


Maybe I offer a bit more. they ask for 475 usd(yes Grado costs a lot more in europe)


----------



## reivaj

Gippy said:


> I've seen and read quite a few Grado-bashing reviews, but this one takes the cake. In it he listens to:
> 
> RS1e: A contentious model because Grado put the 50mm driver in a smaller cup and gave it L pads, making for a rather different (perhaps dull) sound. When I demoed the various models at my local shop, the RS1e struck me as one of the worst.
> SR325e with G pads: Ok, take the brightest Prestige model and give it G pads to make it the most unbearable listen.
> ...


He has some interesting takes on sound. The guy is absolutely in love with his EQed Q30(which is fine since that is his preference). The problem is that he EQs one thing to his sound preference and then he listens to everything else not EQed and complains about the base sound. Especially when the base sound of his favorite headphone is not even his personal preference. Not unless there was some sorta magical autoEQ for every headphone he threw on. 

Those pokemon headphones just seem too pricy for what they are at the end of the day.


----------



## DTgill (Oct 15, 2021)

G0rt said:


> IMO, RS1E plays much better with G cush. I run mine that way.


Are you using stock Grado G cushions? (I haven't tried them)

I put G pads on my RS1e and I didn't really care for how it sounded, to me sounded a bit hollow, like there was too much reverb in the mix.

For my ears the best one I've tried is the YAXI S.


----------



## G0rt

DTgill said:


> Are you using stock Grado G cushions? (I haven't tried them)
> 
> I put G pads on my RS1e and I didn't really care for how it sounded, to me sounded a bit hollow, like there was too much reverb in the mix.
> 
> For my ears the best one I've tried is the YAXI S.


I've tried others, but always found stock G cush sounded best to me.

I use them currently on GH2, HF2 & RS1E. I use stock L cush on GH1, BA hybrids on GS2KE, and stock F on SR325X.


----------



## DTgill

G0rt said:


> I've tried others, but always found stock G cush sounded best to me.
> 
> I use them currently on GH2, HF2 & RS1E. I use stock L cush on GH1, BA hybrids on GS2KE, and stock F on SR325X.


I might have try the stock G then see how they sound.


----------



## ESL-1

Stevko said:


> A ex grado dealer is trying to sell theyr old demo models. ps500 and Alessandro music series pro(woodies)
> Has offered them 235 USD for the ps500 . But NO.
> what are they worth?
> ​


Wormsdriver is correct, that is a good deal on the PS500 unless it was it horrible condition. If you decide not to move on them then reach out to him so he can grab them.  

I would not sell mine below $300 if I was looking to sell (I am not).


----------



## Stevko

Maybe I will offer them 300.
Hard for Wormsdriver to grab them. They are almost on the north pole


----------



## minty1

Fvizeu said:


> Completely agree with you on the RS1e (it explains why I ended up selling them to buy a RS2e) and the 325e not being a good match with the G Pads.
> 
> The only one I disagree is on the GW100. I just couldn't stand how much mid bass these have, and listening to them wired seemed to ease the bass a bit. Even then, I can only use them with eq drying up the midbass region, so it sounds like a traditional Grado


Agreed, I think the GW100 almost has too much bass in wireless mode. It kind of overpowered much of the sound and I much prefer it in its wired configuration which is kinda moot. Its still a fine wireless headphone when you compare it to most other wireless headphones though.


----------



## TooFrank

Shane D said:


> I have been on a binge for the last year. On average, probably one new piece every two months. Just constantly testing and comparing. Always looking for that next rush.
> 
> Today I just pulled out my GH2's and plugged them into a recent purchase, the iFi Pro iCAN. It has cool features and a TON of power. Sounded pretty good for an hour.
> And then I went back to my SS amp, the Violectric V220. No special features and no EQ. The combo sounds Wonderful! That was the rest of the day and will be all day tomorrow.
> ...


So while I haven't the ICAN, I enjoy my iDSD Pro DAC/Amp. Thought about adding an ICAN, but you are implying that the V200 may be a better (and cheaper) choice?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

reivaj said:


> He has some interesting takes on sound. The guy is absolutely in love with his EQed Q30(which is fine since that is his preference). The problem is that he EQs one thing to his sound preference and then he listens to everything else not EQed and complains about the base sound. Especially when the base sound of his favorite headphone is not even his personal preference. Not unless there was some sorta magical autoEQ for every headphone he threw on.
> 
> Those pokemon headphones just seem too pricy for what they are at the end of the day.


Reviewers who cant make a distinction between what they prefer vs what is quality are beyond useless.


----------



## Shane D

TooFrank said:


> So while I haven't the ICAN, I enjoy my iDSD Pro DAC/Amp. Thought about adding an ICAN, but you are implying that the V200 may be a better (and cheaper) choice?


I have never heard the V200 (stripped down V280), but I LOVE my V220 (stripped down V281). And a used model would be a ton less than the new Pro iCAN ( about $2300.00US. YIKES!!).

But for Grado's you don't need any big power. The features on iFi are fun, but the Violectric house sound is a lot of fun just on its own.


----------



## sling5s

carboncopy said:


> New woodies soon!


Maybe November?
The Prestige being already out in X series, Reference soon to come in the X, and Professional series in the distant future, maybe someone should start a dedicated thread for Grado X Series.


----------



## Sense

wormsdriver said:


> Retail on the ps500e is $595 I believe. Used market is at least above $300.
> If you're gonna pass on it, let me know the details, I'll pull the trigger😸


My PS500e went for $350 in a matter of minutes when I posted it. That said…I likely would not want a floor model of a headphone.


----------



## carboncopy

sling5s said:


> Maybe November?
> The Prestige being already out in X series, Reference soon to come in the X, and Professional series in the distant future, maybe someone should start a dedicated thread for Grado X Series.


I hope it wasn't the teaser for the pokemon headphone...


----------



## Stevko

More X grados and a new limited edition would be nice


----------



## beez

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Pokémon?... Thinking from a purely business angle, there should have been at least one wireless offering in the line. Perhaps then the abomination of the excessively muddy and bass heavy obsession that exploded when Beats headphones appeared would finally have a good sounding alternative... People need to be weaned off slowly...
> 
> The aluminium Pokéball looks cool and I'm not even a Pokémon fan (it was a generation too late for me)... But whilst loving the sound of my 60x and Hemp, it's disappointing to see that they went with the nylon wrapped cable. I've already gone through the headache of unwrapping the top half and it has greatly improved my experience of the 60x. But the bottom half is still too microphonic, regularly tapping against my shirt or jacket buttons when walking. I'll probably put that to the knife too... So to have that cable on $300-500 headphones is disappointing...
> 
> Looking forward to eventually hearing sound impressions though.


as a lifelong grado and pokemon fan i could not pull the trigger fast enough. 500 for essentially a custom rs1 is a steal imo. i bought the wood with red headband as that seems to be the most iconic amd i havent had a wood grado in years since i sold my rs1i. 

if my daily drivers werent black 325 with hp1000 drivers i would have gone for the black  aluminum  because black alum is awesome.


----------



## carboncopy

beez said:


> as a lifelong grado and pokemon fan i could not pull the trigger fast enough. 500 for essentially a custom rs1 is a steal imo. i bought the wood with red headband as that seems to be the most iconic amd i havent had a wood grado in years since i sold my rs1i.
> 
> if my daily drivers werent black 325 with hp1000 drivers i would have gone for the black  aluminum  because black alum is awesome.


Why do you think it is an RS1?


----------



## Stevko (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Stevko

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Maybe this will help?



After seeing this. I think I'm taking 225


----------



## sling5s

beez said:


> as a lifelong grado and pokemon fan i could not pull the trigger fast enough. 500 for essentially a custom rs1 is a steal imo. i bought the wood with red headband as that seems to be the most iconic amd i havent had a wood grado in years since i sold my rs1i.
> 
> if my daily drivers werent black 325 with hp1000 drivers i would have gone for the black  aluminum  because black alum is awesome.


It looks like a prestige driver (not sure which one...probably 325X driver) in a wooden RS2 size custom cup.


----------



## Heyyoudvd (Oct 17, 2021)

It’s been about 6 months and I still absolutely love my Hemp.

It’s hard to describe, but the tonality of the headphones seems to directly target my brain in a way that makes every sound immensely enjoyable. They’re not the most accurate headphone and I’m sure they’re not as detailed or precise as some offerings by other vendors, and yet I love the sound so much. They’re just tuned in a way that makes things sound so enjoyable.

Grados are interesting because the whole design and build is so finicky in a sort of artisanal way, so I don’t listen to my Hemp nearly as much as I do my AirPods Max, AirPods Pro, or 6XX, which are all an all-day headphone. The Hemp feel more like a dessert headphone, if that makes sense. They’re not something I use throughout the day, rather, they’re a headphone where I love to put on when it’s late at night and I’m sitting in my chair. I just throw them on for an hour before bed and they’re such a pleasant experience for both podcasts and music.

I can’t comment on how other headphones in that ballpark compare (ie. RS2e, 325X, PS500e, or other non Grado offerings), but the Hemp are a big step up from my original SR60, I enjoy them more than my AirPods Max (which I love), and I think I even like them more (in moderation) than my 6XX, which are my favorite all-arounder.


----------



## Stevko

Heyyoudvd said:


> It’s been about 6 months and I still absolutely love my Hemp.
> 
> It’s hard to describe, but the tonality of the headphones seems to directly target my brain in a way that makes every sound immensely enjoyable. They’re not the most accurate headphone and I’m sure they’re not as detailed or precise as some offerings by other vendors, and yet I love the sound so much. They’re just tuned in a way that makes things sound so enjoyable.
> 
> ...


Still considering the Hemp.
They are the cheapest grados over the prestige series with great FR.


----------



## Stevko

Last one?

https://www.audiosanctuary.co.uk/grado-sr60i-headphones.html


----------



## beez

carboncopy said:


> Why do you think it is an RS1?


i suppose it could be more like an rs2. mine arrive today and not sure how big the cups are. but based on the other pics shown they are fully wood cups. my main point is that the cups are full wood like rs1 not like half plastic like some other ones theyve done

in my years with grado the real differences in sound come from the housing material  change and pad change. i prefer flats on everything and prefer joe grado drivers, which i think are on a completely different level. 

these are dope and i havent been this excited for a headphone in a LONG time. i know they are not gonna sound as good as my main cans but i hope they’ll be fun. ive missed having a wood grado since i sold my rs1i about 10 years ago. would love to buy a second too just to keep sealed lol


----------



## sjbrook

I recently acquired a Schiit Loki Mini+.  EQ needs are adequately handled at the desktop via computer based controls but in the living room, deficiencies in all cans are revealed.  

I cannot recall the last time I had a stereo preamp with tone controls.  On the one hand I don't disagree with the philosophy of dispensing with them, as their implementation on the type of gear I can afford is usually less than stellar.  On the other hand some sort of controls can be essential.  I am fortunate in that I have not felt a need for this with my speakers, in this room.  Headphones however...

Why am I posting this in this thread?  Of the headphones I have played with in this new setup (Senn, AKG, Koss, Grado) the best results I have had are with my SR225x with G pads.  On the Loki Mini+ with the 20Hz at +4 and the 2Khz at -2 (values are approximate) I cannot stop smiling.  YMMV but this is a good investment for me.

signal path Pioneer-PD65 -->Coax-->Topping D30-->Loki Mini+-->Anthem Pre2L-->Bliss


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

Stevko said:


> Last one?
> 
> https://www.audiosanctuary.co.uk/grado-sr60i-headphones.html


How do these compare to the 60e and 60x?


----------



## ESL-1 (Oct 17, 2021)

Shane D said:


> I have never heard the V200 (stripped down V280), but I LOVE my V220 (stripped down V281). And a used model would be a ton less than the new Pro iCAN ( about $2300.00US. YIKES!!).
> 
> But for Grado's you don't need any big power. The features on iFi are fun, but the Violectric house sound is a lot of fun just on its own.


I agree with Shane.  Among my amps I have a Violectric V200 and it does very well with all my Grados.

The HeadAmp Kevin Gilmore Lite Mk2 @ $500 retail is an excellent match also, especially if you add the upgrade power supply.  Killer combo for less than $800 new.  Less common but my TEAC HA-501 is really superb with the PS2000e and is a good match for all of my Grados..... 

Fortunately a lot of good choices out there covering a wide range of pricing, it does not have to get expensive.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Anyone heard both the RS1e and the 325x yet or
Compared ?


----------



## DTgill

IMOHO: RS1e is more recessed than the SR325x, I like the RS1e as it's lighter and prettier, but I think the SR325x sounds a bit more opened and forward.

I really like both of them, but if I had to pick one I would most likely choose the SR325x.

I own both.


----------



## lukipela

Does any of the shipibo gimbal sets fit the ps2000e ? Got a pair for 300, but the one gimbal is a little loose.


----------



## lukipela

Got an answer from Shipibo, they fit. They’re making new gimbals now for the bigger models aswell, in the same style as the factory ones.


----------



## Gippy

minty1 said:


> Agreed, I think the GW100 almost has too much bass in wireless mode. It kind of overpowered much of the sound and I much prefer it in its wired configuration which is kinda moot. Its still a fine wireless headphone when you compare it to most other wireless headphones though.



I took a look at the video again to make sure, and he actually does use the GW100 in wireless mode, and from the sound sample, it's too boomy. The wires coming out of his ears are from his in-ear microphones. So you're correct here.


----------



## Stevko

Gippy said:


> I took a look at the video again to make sure, and he actually does use the GW100 in wireless mode, and from the sound sample, it's too boomy. The wires coming out of his ears are from his in-ear microphones. So you're correct here.


Boomy? No
Lovely…❤️


----------



## Fvizeu

So, do you guys have any news on which drivers the pokemon models use? 

Grado said that they are specifically made for these models, but I think they are probably 80x and 325x drivers, just concluding by the price and the looks of the drivers, I have no official information on this


----------



## trellus

Fvizeu said:


> So, do you guys have any news on which drivers the pokemon models use?
> 
> Grado said that they are specifically made for these models, but I think they are probably 80x and 325x drivers, just concluding by the price and the looks of the drivers, I have no official information on this


I thought the official site said SR 80x for all the models, which I found strange given the cups and price differences.


----------



## Fvizeu

trellus said:


> I thought the official site said SR 80x for all the models, which I found strange given the cups and price differences.


That's why I think it was a mistake on that page. The part that talks about the drivers on Pokemon center says:

Includes Grado Labs Prestige Series SR80x headphones with attached auxiliary cable
Part of the Pokémon Audio Collection collaboration with Grado Labs

But it also says that its impedance is 32ohms, whereas the 80x is 38 ohms

On the official release, they say "Our 4th generation drivers were just released and can be found in each Pokémon headphone" and that "These speakers were specifically fine fine-tuned for their Pokémon housings (for example, a wooden housing paired with a ventilation system in the shape of a Poké Ball)"

But I still have no idea which 4th generation drivers they used and why the impedence is 32 ohms, instead of 38.


----------



## Stevko

Back in may/june they write 32ohms for the new x- series on their site.
so maybe they mean 38 insted of 32?
Is it same driver in all prestige and pokemon?


----------



## Stevko

Anyone tried the  BLUESOUND NODE 2I with HP output and Grado?
​


----------



## punkmanmatthew

DTgill said:


> IMOHO: RS1e is more recessed than the SR325x, I like the RS1e as it's lighter and prettier, but I think the SR325x sounds a bit more opened and forward.
> 
> I really like both of them, but if I had to pick one I would most likely choose the SR325x.
> 
> I own both.


Ok great thanks! I was wondering since there is a lot of hate for the RS1e and I’m getting a pair soon.


----------



## beez




----------



## beez

punkmanmatthew said:


> Ok great thanks! I was wondering since there is a lot of hate for the RS1e and I’m getting a pair soon.


people hate on everything. dont overthink it. there are really only subtle  differences between models and its mostly preference. wood cups and metal are both awesome. only mistake would be to not use flats . at one point i sold off my $1200 rs1i system to go back to sr60 straight from the laptop lol.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

beez said:


> people hate on everything. dont overthink it. there are really only subtle  differences between models and its mostly preference. wood cups and metal are both awesome. only mistake would be to not use flats . at one point i sold off my $1200 rs1i system to go back to sr60 straight from the laptop lol.


Dang! I used to have the RS1i I’m sad I sold them because they were really good sounding.


----------



## beez

punkmanmatthew said:


> Dang! I used to have the RS1i I’m sad I sold them because they were really good sounding.


me too lol they were awesome and i totally miss them. hopefully these pokemon grados scratch that itch.


----------



## clundbe1

beez said:


>


Review soon please


----------



## Stevko (Oct 19, 2021)

clundbe1 said:


> Review soon please


Only ship to us/canada/hawaii .. etc 😟

We are currently able to ship only to the following locations:

Continental U.S., Alaska, Hawaii, Puerto Rico, and Canada.


----------



## Stevko

Anyone tried the alessandro ms pro?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Stevko said:


> Anyone tried the alessandro ms pro?


I have an older pair, probably around the RS1i vintage. I like them.


----------



## DTgill

punkmanmatthew said:


> Dang! I used to have the RS1i I’m sad I sold them because they were really good sounding.


I think that the RS1e just doesn't sound as good as some of the other models??

My PS500 and SR325x sound cleaner, and what I mean is there seems to be some kind of light veil on the RS1e, vocals aren't as good as the other two, highs aren't as high as the other two, lows just don't seem to be as visceral as the other two. 

With that said, I do like the sound of the RS1e, just not as much as the other two. 

The RS1e is a better looking can, but it just isn't as meaty as the other two, kind of like fried chicken without the crunchy outer goodness.

I'm listening to my 325's right now, I have to say one word... Clearer


----------



## Stevko

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I have an older pair, probably around the RS1i vintage. I like them.


which VER is this?
seller ask for 480USD


----------



## AudioJunkie

Stevko said:


> which VER is this?
> seller ask for 480USD


Looks like the Alessandro MS pro i version to me. I have the same ones, great headphone.


----------



## Stevko

AudioJunkie said:


> Looks like the Alessandro MS pro i version to me. I have the same ones, great headphone.


is i the latest ver?


----------



## RedSnapper69

I've just listed my pair of GH1's for sale in the Classifieds if anyone is looking for a pair


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Stevko said:


> is i the latest ver?


There's probably an e version ? It's hard to tell with Alessandro's. 

$480 isn't a bad price for being up where you are.


----------



## Stevko

Joaquin Dinero said:


> There's probably an e version ? It's hard to tell with Alessandro's.
> 
> $480 isn't a bad price for being up where you are.


They also have a ps500(no e). Asking for the same price.
They have tried to sell for a while now.
Think I gonna give them a bid.


----------



## lukipela

I’ve had some luck with nice Grados this year, and have gotten to listen and compare quite a few. I got sr60, sr60i, ms1, ms1i, 125i and 225 from a local dealer for 90 dollars. He had some old models lying around in the basement and just wanted to get rid of it. Also got a pair of MS pro for 200 usd and ps500 for 120, new in box from the same seller. Got a pair of ps2000e with some scratches ,ps1000e and a ra1 for 900. I also got my hands on a pair of rs2e, ps1000 and Hemp to top it off. I’m really into the Grado sound by now 😊


----------



## wormsdriver (Oct 20, 2021)

lukipela said:


> I’ve had some luck with nice Grados this year, and have gotten to listen and compare quite a few. I got sr60, sr60i, ms1, ms1i, 125i and 225 from a local dealer for 90 dollars. He had some old models lying around in the basement and just wanted to get rid of it. Also got a pair of MS pro for 200 usd and ps500 for 120, new in box from the same seller. Got a pair of ps2000e with some scratches ,ps1000e and a ra1 for 900. I also got my hands on a pair of rs2e, ps1000 and Hemp to top it off. I’m really into the Grado sound by now 😊





Some luck!? You hit a freaking gold mine!
Congrats!🙂👍


----------



## punkmanmatthew

DTgill said:


> I think that the RS1e just doesn't sound as good as some of the other models??
> 
> My PS500 and SR325x sound cleaner, and what I mean is there seems to be some kind of light veil on the RS1e, vocals aren't as good as the other two, highs aren't as high as the other two, lows just don't seem to be as visceral as the other two.
> 
> ...



Gotcha that makes a lot of sense. I noticed the 325x are not as bright as the 325e that I used to have so if the x is even more bright than the RS1e then they must sound pretty rolled off at the top. I guess I’ll find out soon enough lol. Maybe the RS1e is just trying to save our hearing lol


----------



## punkmanmatthew

punkmanmatthew said:


> Gotcha that makes a lot of sense. I noticed the 325x are not as bright as the 325e that I used to have so if the x is even more bright than the RS1e then they must sound pretty rolled off at the top. I guess I’ll find out soon enough lol. Maybe the RS1e is just trying to save our hearing lol. It also seems like people that don’t like grados might like the RS1e since the treble isn’t as hot but that doesn’t seem to be the case from reviews I’ve seen.


----------



## clundbe1

Stevko said:


> Only ship to us/canada/hawaii .. etc 😟
> 
> We are currently able to ship only to the following locations:
> 
> Continental U.S., Alaska, Hawaii, Puerto Rico, and Canada.


Have an adress in the US👍


----------



## movinIron (Oct 20, 2021)

DTgill said:


> I think that the RS1e just doesn't sound as good as some of the other models??


Oh, it does! In some terms even better.
If you, as a phones designer/develope, raise the membranes diameter, your first thought is about sound pressure (the second is about increased distortion). Than you think about geometry. And eventually you build the driver, put it in a housing and than …listen to it.
In my imagination this was the moment, John Grado sensed the feature that made the RS1e special.
Yes, the final version provides better nuance, body, improved resolution, stage and positioning (compares to the RS2e), but there was this one feature…
So he went down to his workbench, fiddling with this, tweaking that, went up to the listening room, thinking it over, changing this, changing that. Again and again …and again. Trial and error.
And success.
Eventually he came up with one of his masterpieces.
One of which I read in some posting ‘…what went wrong with the RS1e?!‘.
Nothing!
That thing is just not mainly improved in the features the successors and it’s little brother provides in an excellent manner and quality (, don’t you dare to object! 😆), but especially in it’s own attribute.
It is improved slightly, but audible in several features, without losing much in others.
Or would some like to say that avoiding a peak (@ around 4kHz) out of neutrality is not an improvement?
(To our fellow Grado-Fan posting the ‘…what went wrong…‘: The item just wasn’t developed the direction you waited for. I think the Grado family excused to all the people with similar preferences enough by creating the 4 Heritage models and maybe the Hemp Headphone?)
So what is now that super special extraordinary unique feature that no other Grado headphone provided before?
(And why is this guy still talking/writing…?)
Of course the other Grados provided it in a fashion they are famous for.
But the RS1e raised the benchmark. By much.
Listen to it and you will recognize this. It provides an outstanding…
sound coloration

Not everyones preference, of course. Some like a prominent bass, some an out-of-the-head positioning. Some likes bright and present treble, some a slightly rolled of treble to avoid listening fatigue. Some loves it warm, some cold.
If you start listening with the RS2e it‘s prominent and undeniable good sounding features might prevent from experiencing and even like the more delicate, but also more detailed and colored tonality of the RS1e.
If you do it the other way ‘round and took your time experiencing the bigger brother, you will have chance to find out if you like it‘s superior sound. Not everyone does.
And even the freak that I am, can not find a single reason to buy a product, that to my own ears doesn’t sound better than another.

I like to switch (nearly hourly) between them both.
And yes, I bought the RS2e first.
Is it excuse enough if I say, that they had no RS1e in stock at that time…?
I swear it‘s true!
😂



clundbe1 said:


> Have an adress in the US👍


And someone opening the door for the mail service?😃


punkmanmatthew said:


> ... noticed the 325x are not as bright as the 325e …


Definitely.


punkmanmatthew said:


> … so if the x is even more bright than the RS1e


You got me! Didn’t bring the RS1e to the hearing session. Just wanted to get an impression of the new 44mm compared to the old ones. I really forgot about the 50mm’s.
But consulting my memories/impressions/feelings… /whatever … the X-ones are not.


punkmanmatthew said:


> …then they must sound pretty rolled off at the top.


A Grado? In any way rolled off in the treble?
Any headphone. Especially Audeze… But Grado?
The ideal (and boring) headphone would have an FR like drawn with a ruler.
Nearly all phones even the 59.000,- € ones roll off starting at 1 kHz with diverse peaks here and there creating the biggest part of their unique/special sound signature. (Up to 19 times the frequency range of the (lower) rest.)
One of JG‘s principles is trying to stay on or at least above the ‘zero‘-line up to 10 kHz.
But… of course there is a difference that explains the feelings about RS2e often being preferred over the RS1e.
Some say ‘clearer‘ and mean ‘brighter‘. (The RS1e is the winner in terms of nuance, detail, settling‘(?), stage-width (and slightly depth), positioning and of course by much sound coloration. So it is definitely ‘clearer‘!)
Both headphone‘s FR stays mostly above the line, both have the typical wooden housing 2 kHz peak. Fortunately both avoid the popular 3kHz peak completely.
The RS2e has it‘s next peak at a little more than 4 kHz, let‘s say 4.1kHz. And it‘s an impressive one.
Not a 6 dB one, but I guess it‘s more than 4 maybe 5.
The RS1e doesn‘t have that. Nothing there.
Now what is 4 kHz? Nearly the upper frequency of: female voice, piano,… falsetto.
(Let‘s ignore Maria Carey‘s 5.05 kHz sounds or the chinese (male!) world record of 5.3 kHz. No one can articulate words, syllables or even a vowel in 5 kHz. It’s a whistle.
So what is the effect of raising the volume at 4 kHz? It sounds more… bright.
Enrico Caruso was able to raise his voice to an impressive volume with constant and precise oscillation at 3.8 kHz. Definitely absolutely clear, one of the best of all times, but bright?
if you are interested to hear this in newer recordings, Plácido Domingo was able to match this.
Back to our Grados. There is another popular thing, an emphasis at 10 kHz. In the RS2e you will find this frequency raised by, I guess 8 dB. And again nothing in the RS1e. It starts the roll off to 20 kHz (that nearly all phones share/have) at slightly more than 9 kHz.
In case of the RS1e this is, I think based on the 6 mm larger diameter, moved to 8 kHz and much lesser raised. The GS1000e behaves alike.
Again: I don’t own a measuring rig, all this is done by hearing. If someone can provide the precise frequencies, you‘re welcome.


punkmanmatthew said:


> I guess I’ll find out soon enough lol.


👍


punkmanmatthew said:


> Maybe the RS1e is just trying to save our hearing lol


🙀… 😂.
Never. We are talking about John Grado.
They came with THD diagrams, CSD diagrams, comfort, craftsmanship, even style.
John Grado? Changing his course, his focus?
Not this guy!
This is one of the reasons we love these cartridges and phones (incl. RS1e and SR325e), why this thread has 49.049 posts. (And why they sell a 150.000 phones a year.)

But hey, let‘s not give up the detachable cable topic.
Maybe, sometimes, our pleadings, our prayers reach and soften their hearts and they eventually give in?!


----------



## DTgill

movinIron said:


> Oh, it does! In some terms even better.
> If you, as a phones designer/develope, raise the membranes diameter, your first thought is about sound pressure (the second is about increased distortion). Than you think about geometry. And eventually you build the driver, put it in a housing and than …listen to it.
> In my imagination this was the moment, John Grado sensed the feature that made the RS1e special.
> Yes, the final version provides better nuance, body, improved resolution, stage and positioning (compares to the RS2e), but there was this one feature…
> ...


I would like to hear what you hear, because what I hear doesn't sound as good as the other two Grado cans I own.
The RS1e sounds good just not as good to my ears.
I think we can agree that not everyone hears the same.


----------



## movinIron

DTgill said:


> I would like to hear what you hear, because what I hear doesn't sound as good as the other two Grado cans I own.
> The RS1e sounds good just not as good to my ears.
> I think we can agree that not everyone hears the same.


Of course you are absolutely right


----------



## jonathan c

DTgill said:


> I think we can agree that not everyone hears the same.


A)…that includes headphone designers…which has interesting implications…
B)…which is why an _absolute _reliance on measurements for evaluating audio equipment leads to nowhere…


----------



## Gippy

DTgill said:


> I think that the RS1e just doesn't sound as good as some of the other models??



Yeah. The GH4/RS2e sounding better for $150-$200 less was a harsh reality check.


----------



## Stevko

It is too many models to choose between.
Not sure what I choose next time  
Considering to buy a 225 again


----------



## Amish

The only Grado I want to hear right now is the Hemp. The Grado HF3 was fantastic. I'm told the Hemp is as good or better. I regret returning the HF3 for sure.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

I dont think The Hemp is better, per se, just a little different. The Hemp is a little bassier, HF3 is a little more sparkly and trebly. Depends on what you like.


----------



## Rebel Chris (Oct 21, 2021)

The Hemp is a 'must listen' Grado. I like it a lot.
Which big G cushion Grado is a must have?

I'm trying to get a good deal on a Grado White edition but maybe I can better wait and save up for a GS3000.


----------



## sling5s

DTgill said:


> I would like to hear what you hear, because what I hear doesn't sound as good as the other two Grado cans I own.
> The RS1e sounds good just not as good to my ears.
> I think we can agree that not everyone hears the same.


In the old days when RS1 had less bass, I remember turning the volume up to get more bass, but of course would just get more upper mids and treble.
Short time I had the RS1e, I remembering doing the same and turning up the volume to get more treble, and would just get more upper mids and bass.
I think our ears want/crave some sort of balance in the frequency: bass, mids and treble. Even when there's peaks and valleys in the frequency range, our ears are still looking for those peaks and valleys to find some sort of balance.


----------



## ESL-1

Rebel Chris said:


> The Hemp is a 'must listen' Grado. I like it a lot.
> Which big G cushion Grado is a must have?
> 
> I'm trying to get a good deal on a Grade White edition but maybe I can better wait and save up for a GS3000.


At the moment with the PS2000e not currently available I would recommend bypassing the GS1000e & GS2000e and save for the GS3000e.  The White is nice but does not compete on that level.

Have fun.


----------



## Gippy (Oct 22, 2021)

Will be going to the Toronto Audio Fest today. Apparently the main Canadian distributor will be there so hopefully I can finally try the entire Prestige X line with my own music. Will be using my iFi Micro iDSD Black Label and my FiiO E17 as a source. I'm also packing an assortment of pads too. Should be a fun day.


----------



## ESL-1

Gippy said:


> Will be going to the Toronto Audio Fest today. Apparently the main Canadian distributor will be there so hopefully I can finally try the entire Prestige X line with my own music. Will be using my iFi Micro iDSD Black Label and my FiiO E17 as a source. I'm also packing an assortment of pads too. Should be a fun day.


Have a wonderful time…..


----------



## YtseJamer

There's nothing better than listening to a new Dream Theater album with a pair of Grado headphones \m/


----------



## Gippy (Oct 22, 2021)

The Canadian Grado distributor (Audio Group) was a no-show. Unbelievable after the convention hyped their appearance. Sorry everyone. 










The iFi seller (Audio Excellence) had everything but the flagships. That iDSD Micro Signature for CAD $700 (USD $570) is an absolute steal but my old Black Label is still good enough.


----------



## Plautus001

Gippy said:


> The Canadian Grado distributor (Audio Group) was a no-show. Unbelievable after the convention hyped their appearance. Sorry everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was a Grado dealer back in the day, Audio Group was a great company to deal with - I'm sure they had a valid reason.


----------



## movinIron (Oct 22, 2021)

Can‘t wait for the next CanJam, _SomeCity_ Audio Festival, Norddeutsche Hi-Fi Tage, _SomeCity _Headphone Camp, etc. Everything was cancelled since April 2020.
Next big thing ‘here’ (280 mi) is the (re)opening of Headphone.Shop (distributor of several brands like Abyss, Astell, Campfire, Meze,… ZMF) in late November.
And of course they have Grado!


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Gippy said:


> The Canadian Grado distributor (Audio Group) was a no-show. Unbelievable after the convention hyped their appearance. Sorry everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good show otherwise though?


----------



## ParaLoganGrado (Oct 23, 2021)

Amish said:


> The only Grado I want to hear right now is the Hemp. The Grado HF3 was fantastic. I'm told the Hemp is as good or better. I regret returning the HF3 for sure.


I was one of the last legs of the TTVJ HF3 loaner tours, meaning it was broken in (and didn't look, sound, or [yecch] smell broken or damaged.)  First few days after being used to the mellow, liquidy GH2 were a very tough transition.  HF3 seems to have barely any material being played below 60-70Hz -- what's there is super clean and (at least the harmonics of the primary) were audible, giving it good texture.  But MAN -- combine that with the even lighter-than-normal Grado bass-level was a tough adjustment.  Eventually my ears adjusted and helped fill in the gaps (mainly a total lack of sub-bass, as well as a pretty good lack of lower-mids) -- around the male vocal register give or take.  What that means though, is that I was able to unconsciously pull those details out that might have been over emphasis ed on my GH2s or maybe that I just liked the tuning more.

I'll say that they work magic with female vocals and some strings -- violin and viola being the ones that stood out to me.  Oh, and fret noise on an acoustic recording was fun to listen for!  However, if you loved the HF3 as much as you say, I'm thinking the Hemp is probably gonna take a lot of adjustment considering it's got EXTRA amounts of the things I thought were missing from the HF3.


----------



## Gippy

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Good show otherwise though?


I demoed some of the headphones Audio Excellence brought. No Grado, sadly. Got to try an Audeze LCD-X paired with a McIntosh MHA200 amp (USD $2500). Sounded very neutral and buttery smooth. Easy to listen to. But it felt less comfortable on the head, and it felt like it was lacking the last degree of energy and excitement that Grados provide.


----------



## ESL-1 (Oct 23, 2021)

In the spirit of Halloween iHeart radio has several "scary" podcasts for a limited time. 

To make that REALLY a don't miss situation is the fact that the stories are done as Binaural recordings, they really sound Very Good with all that extra ambiance and sense of space.  ESPECIALLY if you never have heard a Binaural recording check it out for that fact alone.  Link is below.....

https://www.iheart.com/podcast/1119-13-days-of-halloween-72473749/?autoplay=true&pr=false&sc=email&pname=national&cid=programming&keyid=Email:+13+Days+of+Halloween+Podcasts+2021+(10/19/2021)&campid=Variant+1

Be warned, you might just get blown away.  I hope everyone gives them a shot.  Creepy Real.......

Enjoy


----------



## TooFrank

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I dont think The Hemp is better, per se, just a little different. The Hemp is a little bassier, HF3 is a little more sparkly and trebly. Depends on what you like.


Agree, think that the HF3 has got too little attention compared for example with the hemp.


----------



## jmb239

I think the HF3 sounds pretty good with flat pads.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

jmb239 said:


> I think the HF3 sounds pretty good with flat pads.


Ima have to try that. Does that bring up the bass a little ?


----------



## jmb239

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Ima have to try that. Does that bring up the bass a little ?


It definitely does.


----------



## ondert (Oct 24, 2021)

Hello guys, how is GH3 compared to RS1e or RS2e?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

ondert said:


> Hello guys, how is GH3 compared to RS1e or RS2e?


GH3 is a nice little headphone but I'm not sure its any better than an 80e or 80x. The mid-sized wood models are a clear step up, any of 'em.


----------



## ondert

Joaquin Dinero said:


> GH3 is a nice little headphone but I'm not sure its any better than an 80e or 80x. The mid-sized wood models are a clear step up, any of 'em.


Oh, I was expecting more. There is still stock for this in a Canadian reseller then wanted to learn more.


----------



## iFi audio

Gippy said:


> That iDSD Micro Signature for CAD $700 (USD $570) is an absolute steal but my old Black Label is still good enough.



micro iDSD Signature would be a noticeable step up (and a slight move to the faster side considering how it sounds), but micro iDSD BL still holds strong. If you're happy with it, enjoy!


----------



## lukipela




----------



## elira

lukipela said:


>


Very confusing…


----------



## movinIron

ESL-1 said:


> In the spirit of Halloween iHeart radio has several "scary" podcasts for a limited time.
> …
> 
> 
> ...


‘Abandon all hope, ye who enter‘ (attended by a heavy creaking door).
I‘m not much into radio plays, but this is fun stuff.
Love the sound stage. Try to resist searching for the fly which is buzzing round your head…
When I finished bringing the kids to bed (at 3:00 a.m. I guess…) I will definitely listen to the other parts.
Phone, Micro iDSD and GH3 are prepared.


----------



## ESL-1

movinIron said:


> ‘Abandon all hope, ye who enter‘ (attended by a heavy creaking door).
> I‘m not much into radio plays, but this is fun stuff.
> Love the sound stage. Try to resist searching for the fly which is buzzing round your head…
> When I finished bringing the kids to bed (at 3:00 a.m. I guess…) I will definitely listen to the other parts.
> Phone, Micro iDSD and GH3 are prepared.


Good to hear, I hope more people check it out, especially if you never listened to a binaural recording with headphones.  Very impressive & fun.


----------



## movinIron

lukipela said:


>


Let‘s call it at least a public relations desaster.


----------



## trellus

movinIron said:


> Let‘s call it at least a public relations desaster.


I suspect at the Pokemon center they don't really know -- they are just inferring that the actual headphones are SR80x because they know it's not a freebie extra.  I suspect given the price differences of the different SKUs for those Pokemon 'phones, that there are varying underlying models and someone just made a mistake and copied/pasted.


----------



## Stevko

Ask grado instead


----------



## movinIron

ESL-1 said:


> Good to hear, I hope more people check it out, especially if you never listened to a binaural recording with headphones.  Very impressive & fun.


To experience more binaural stuff, look here:
https://chesky.com/collections/music/binaural


----------



## movinIron

Don‘t be confused by ‘WAV Download‘, Hi Res can be selected.
I think ‘Made In Brooklyn‘ just invites to be heard with a pair of Grados…


----------



## punkmanmatthew (Oct 25, 2021)

Just got the RS1e in and not gonna lie they sound pretty good to me. Instrument separation is really good and soundstage as well. Idk sounds pretty darn good. Also, seems like I don’t have to turn the volume up more to keep enjoying. Definitely not as much oomf and bass as the 325x but I’m not super into heavy bass. Now only thing I have to do is explain to the wife why my headphones are a different color lol.


----------



## qua2k (Oct 25, 2021)

Stevko said:


> Ask grado instead


judging by how confusing Pokemon Center is and how all of their models were wearing the headphones backwards in the pictures, yes, i would agree with you there. seems like the headphones themselves were thought out but everything else wasnt. i would be curious to know how Grado themselves view this collaboration and how the work was completed between each of the companies because viewing it from the outside...... eeek.


----------



## DTgill

punkmanmatthew said:


> Just got the RS1e in and not gonna lie they sound pretty good to me. Instrument separation is really good and soundstage as well. Idk sounds pretty darn good. Also, seems like I don’t have to turn the volume up more to keep enjoying. Definitely not as much oomf and bass as the 325x but I’m not super into heavy bass. Now only thing I have to do is explain to the wife why my headphones are a different color lol.


Tell her the story of the Monarch butterfly and the stages it goes through from egg to butterfly


----------



## ondert

punkmanmatthew said:


> Just got the RS1e in and not gonna lie they sound pretty good to me. Instrument separation is really good and soundstage as well. Idk sounds pretty darn good. Also, seems like I don’t have to turn the volume up more to keep enjoying. Definitely not as much oomf and bass as the 325x but I’m not super into heavy bass. Now only thing I have to do is explain to the wife why my headphones are a different color lol.


I have the original SR225 and now torn between modding this with leather band and wood cups or going straight with RS series. I recently bought an RA-1 amp although I know they have cheap metarials in it. At most I can keep them as a collection item.


----------



## ESL-1 (Oct 27, 2021)

ondert said:


> I have the original SR225 and now torn between modding this with leather band and wood cups or going straight with RS series. I recently bought an RA-1 amp although I know they have cheap metarials in it. At most I can keep them as a collection item.


I feel that the RS1e has a refined sound overall and actually prefer it sonically with original Grado flat pads.  I have a vintage RS1 that I have had since they first were introduced. That first RS1 used the same flats as on the Joseph Grado Signature HP1000 series.

You might want to give it a try, buy them direct from Grado so you know you have the correct pad and foam density.  I find both my RS1 phones very comfortable, especially after bending the headband for absolute best fit.  All important for best sound.

The RA-1 actually still sounds pretty good with Grados considering it's cost and age.   I was lucky to be able to find a Joseph Grado Signature HPA-1 amp.  Very neutral, nice power.   Grado has one their audition room.  It is both AC and DC capable (2 x 9V batteries).  Just the throw of a toggle switch in the back.


----------



## ondert (Oct 26, 2021)

There is a Grado reseller nearby in the city center. I'd like to go and see if they allow people to try during this pandemic. Btw, the RA-1 I got is the battery powered model. My other concern is that if we'll see new X variant of RS series soon like they did with the mainstream SR models. I haven't heard of that Joseph Grado line before. That amp looks so robust.


----------



## elira

ESL-1 said:


> The RA-1 actually still sounds pretty good with Grados considering it's cost and age. I was lucky to be able to find a Joseph Grado Signature HPA-1 amp. Very neutral, nice power. Grado has one their audition room. It is both AC and DC capable (2 x 9V batteries). Just the throw of a toggle switch in the back.


How does it compare to the Gilmore Lite mk2?


----------



## Shane D

Can anyone that owned both compare the GH-2's and the RS2e's?

I made a guy a trade offer for some headphones against a set of RS2e's.

My Grado history is:
1) SR325e's. Liked them, but found them a bit bright.
2) PS500e's. Found them dull and flat.
3) GH2's. Have had them for three years and they are my favourite headphones.

Just wondering what the RS2e's would bring to the table. I wouldn't have thought to buy them, but on a trade, I am curious.


----------



## movinIron (Oct 26, 2021)

While waiting for 4th gen woodies, I stumbled across a review of the GT220’s.
https://www.kopfhoerer.de/test/grado-gt220/
It‘s all in German and not too long, but in even shorter words:
- the reviewer‘s happiness about the telephone functions is… limited.
- ‘Yet after a few sounds of my reference playlist (_named_ _example linked by movinIron: https://www.highresaudio.com/de/album/view/wyokk9/natalie-merchant-leave-your-sleep. Track 13_) it became clear, these are serious headphones‘
- ‘sound quality is simply great.‘
- ‘…actually, these are acoustically the most impressive true wireless in ears I know!‘
- usage and functionality doesn‘t reach Sennheiser, Sony, Apple and others.
- microphone quality doesn’t reach cheaper alternatives.
- ‘Nevertheless: The sound of the Grado GT220‘s is quite honestly breathtaking‘

Maybe I need to think about some new true wireless in ears…


----------



## Plautus001 (Oct 26, 2021)

*This forum is a bad influence*    ...

As I mentioned before in an earlier post, I really liked the *225e* best of all the prestige models when I compared them all a few years ago * (225e "rocked, visceral", 60e 2nd fuller, 80e lacked oomph, 125e thin, 325e too bright, no bass) *and everyone's comments had me convinced the *225x* would be my ticket.

So, the went into my friend's shop to check out the 80x, 225x, and 325x with the intention of probably picking up the 225x, but he gave me an offer too good to pass up on a *open box 325x* (much cheaper than a new 225x), so I grabbed them and sped out of there like I was on fire.

I've been listening to them the past few days and in comparison to my 60e, they just have "more" engagement, detail, and focus. 
I am very happy with them so far.

Some thoughts:

*** The 60e's are still a stone cold bargain and definitely more comfortable.
*** The 60e's *like the Darkvoice* amp, are "okay" with the THX 789, but great with the Asgard 3.

**** The 325x's* do not get along with the THX 789 and get *congealed on the Darkvoice*, but they are great with the Asgard 3 .

I still should listen to a lot more music before I reach my final verdict, but I'm glad to have the SR325x in my stable (getting crowded).


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Shane D said:


> Can anyone that owned both compare the GH-2's and the RS2e's?
> 
> I made a guy a trade offer for some headphones against a set of RS2e's.
> 
> ...


I’ve had both and from i remember it’s a been  a while tho is that the gh2 were not as bright as the rs2e and also had more bass than the rs2e. The rs2e didn’t have much bass at all from what I remember. I can’t remember anything about soundstage or instrument separation.

I have the RS1e now and those seem to take me back to more of how the RS2e sounded rather than the GH2 sound.

Also I have had the 325e and they were very similar sounding to the rs2e but the rs2e wasn’t as bright and had less bass. Not as exciting sounding as the 325e but that’s not a bad thing. More as not in your face sound are the RS2e to me anyways.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

I have a basically new pair of 325x headphones if someone is looking for a pair.

They have about 2 hours on them.


----------



## ESL-1 (Oct 31, 2021)

elira said:


> $How does it compare to the Gilmore Lite mk2?


I have not done an A/B type of listening comparison recently even though they are right on top of each other.  The Signature Grado amp is very neutral and sounds good with most of my phones and is one of my main go to amps to listen to my Grados.

The HeadAmp Gilmore Lite mk2 is an excellent amp and at $499 retail ($450 with a current DROP) goes way beyond that price point in performance.  It is a Class A design and and a wonderfully musical full sound with excellent details.  I highly suggest anyone with a Gilmore Lite mk2 or contemplating one add the dedicated upgrade power supply, it is a bargain @ $299 and takes the amp several steps higher.  At less than $800 it is my personal choice to anything out there up to $1000 & sometimes beyond that in comparison.

Keep in mind that finding a Joseph Grado Signature amp is not an easy chore.  I was looking for several years before I found mine.


----------



## ESL-1

ondert said:


> There is a Grado reseller nearby in the city center. I'd like to go and see if they allow people to try during this pandemic. Btw, the RA-1 I got is the battery powered model. My other concern is that if we'll see new X variant of RS series soon like they did with the mainstream SR models. I haven't heard of that Joseph Grado line before. That amp looks so robust.


Joe Grado is John Grado's uncle and founded Grado Labs in 1950.  As John came of age he became more and more involved in all aspects of the business with his uncle being a great source of knowledge and direction.  When Joe retired John was all set up to completely take over the business. That was over 30 years ago.


----------



## ESL-1 (Oct 27, 2021)

qua2k said:


> judging by how confusing Pokemon Center is and how all of their models were wearing the headphones backwards in the pictures, yes, i would agree with you there. seems like the headphones themselves were thought out but everything else wasnt. i would be curious to know how Grado themselves view this collaboration and how the work was completed between each of the companies because viewing it from the outside...... eeek.


The Pokemon models are separate designs and definitely are not SR80x phones in disguise.  Again, these were all separately done and each one would more closely resemble sonically the standard Grado model in that price range but is not the same and is not a re-labelling of any standard Grado models.   They were all specially designed for Pokemon.


----------



## MasterZen

ESL-1 said:


> Joe Grado is John Grado's uncle and founded Grado Labs in 1950.  As John came of age he became more and more involved in all aspects of the business with his uncle being a great source of knowledge and direction.  When Joe retired John was all set up to completely take over the business. That was over 30 years ago.





This video is really cool, shows the Grado Labs and bit of history there too


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

This Man Has Too Many Grados: An Ongoing Series
 Volume 5: Bush League Edition

These are my new Bushmills edition Grados. I've only had them for a few days now. 

I was scrolling through Ebay during an interminably long work meeting and these popped up. A starting bid price on the high end of reasonable, with only about 1 hour to go, and no bidders! 

I threw in a bid on the high end of the high end of reasonable, and smartly posted a question in the meeting chat implying that I had been paying attention that whole time. 

To my surprise, no one outbid me. 

I've used them so far for only about a couple hours or so. They are very comfortable, I really like the S cushions on them. They just seem to suit this model perfectly.

They aren't really "closed" in any sense, and will still leak sound like a normal open back (but less than most other Grados😁) 

They sound good. Not so good to make me forget about all my other Grados. Not so good that I think they are totally worth the price I paid. But good. I did some quick A/B with the Hemps but stopped. It's not a fair fight. That's not what these are for. 

These are, quite simply, cool AF. That is why they cost a lot of money. They are arguably the coolest possession I have now. They would be one of the first things I would grab if my house was on fire. The fact that they can play music is an added bonus.


----------



## jonathan c

Joaquin Dinero said:


> This Man Has Too Many Grados.


Says who?😜. Besides, would you rather have “too few”?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

jonathan c said:


> Says who?😜.


Senora Dinero, and my financial advisor, are the leading proponents of that theory. 😄


----------



## jonathan c

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Senora Dinero, and my financial advisor, are the leading proponents of that theory. 😄


At least it is theory and not fact…😏…


----------



## DTgill

I'm really starting to grove on my SR325x with the flat pads, I'm finding them comfy (perhaps my ears are just getting numb)

Damn they sound good!


----------



## ESL-1

DTgill said:


> I'm really starting to grove on my SR325x with the flat pads, I'm finding them comfy (perhaps my ears are just getting numb)
> 
> Damn they sound good!


The flats work well there.  They do get comfy once you have tweaked the fit.  Best Fit = Best Sound more often than not in my opinion.  I also like flats on my PS500e & RS1e.

Enjoy!


----------



## emorrison33

movinIron said:


> While waiting for 4th gen woodies, I stumbled across a review of the GT220’s.
> https://www.kopfhoerer.de/test/grado-gt220/
> It‘s all in German and not too long, but in even shorter words:
> - the reviewer‘s happiness about the telephone functions is… limited.
> ...


I've had the GT220's since they came out.  I've had a few true wireless myself, and I don't use them anymore. Gave them to the wife.  Just really enjoy the Grado's over the others.  They are tuned more like the new offerings (Hemp & X Series).  If you like Grado, then I don't think you'll be disappointed.  I do not use them for phone calls though, so I can't comment on that.


----------



## ParaLoganGrado

Shane D said:


> Can anyone that owned both compare the GH-2's and the RS2e's?
> 
> I made a guy a trade offer for some headphones against a set of RS2e's.
> 
> ...


Don't ditch the GH2!  It's such a well-balanced pair and I know you love them as much as I do.  So versatile, engaging and fun but managing to still be fairly accurate (for Grado house-sound.)  I bet you'd regret it and end up trying to find another pair shortly after.  I'm never letting mine go!


----------



## G0rt

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Don't ditch the GH2!  It's such a well-balanced pair and I know you love them as much as I do.  So versatile, engaging and fun but managing to still be fairly accurate (for Grado house-sound.)  I bet you'd regret it and end up trying to find another pair shortly after.  I'm never letting mine go!


Oh yeah. I go back and forth between my GH2/G and GH1/L, and love both. 

My favorite Grados, plus HF2/G and the new 325x, which just works. 😁


----------



## Shane D

ParaLoganGrado said:


> Don't ditch the GH2!  It's such a well-balanced pair and I know you love them as much as I do.  So versatile, engaging and fun but managing to still be fairly accurate (for Grado house-sound.)  I bet you'd regret it and end up trying to find another pair shortly after.  I'm never letting mine go!


I have NO intention of ever selling my GH2's!

I go through a lot of headphones and sell them on, if they don't suit me.
I have one particular pair of closed backs that are just not getting any interest at all. I was thinking about trading them for a pair of RS2e's. These retail for more and are just about brand new, so the other guy would be getting a great deal.
On my side, I was wondering if the RS2e's are worth adding to my collection? I really don't know anything about them. I looked at them for a minute three years ago and then just jumped up to the GH2's.


----------



## MaiLam

Had a pair of new 325x’s delivered today and er…






Had to laugh! After triple checking that I wasn’t losing my mind, I determined that the sides were definitely not level. You can see from the in-box pic that it’s surely not intentional 





Possibly could be rectified by bending the headband into a different shape but I won’t take the risk. Just thought I’d share as it caught me by surprise!


----------



## ESL-1 (Oct 28, 2021)

MaiLam said:


> Had a pair of new 325x’s delivered today and er…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The photo seems to indicate that the headband is what is off in the alignment of the cups.  This is easily fixed by some gentle but firm bending of the metal of the headband.  I have adjusted the headband on most of my Grados to find the best comfort & performance.
Grado Labs recommends that procedure for fine tuning the fit.  (No Hammers) just hands…..


----------



## Stevko

MaiLam said:


> Had a pair of new 325x’s delivered today and er…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice swung


----------



## Heyyoudvd

This has probably been discussed extensively at some point in this super long thread (and I believe I touched on it a while back), but I’m curious, is there a notable difference between the mid-end and high end Grados?

It seems like the most beloved Grados in the entire lineup are the RS2e, the GH2, and the Hemp. Those are all in the $400-$700 range. The Grado range goes all the way up to $2695 with the PS2000e. Are these Professional and Statement series headphones real upgrades over the mid-level, or are they more like just different flavors for people who can afford to try different variations on the Grado design and sound?

The reason I’m asking is I’m thinking of finally moving out of mid-fi and buying something really high end in the next year or so (provided things go well with work and finances are good). Right now, my leading candidates are the HD800S, the Arya, the Focal Clear, or maybe I’d stretch my budget and go for a Diana V2.

I absolutely love the sound of my Hemp, and I’ve loved my SR60 for almost 20 years now. If I do decide to spend a hefty chunk on a high end pair of headphones, is anything in the Grado lineup worthwhile in that price range, or am I better off grabbing an 800S/Arya/Clear/Diana V2 alongside the Hemp, rather than another Grado?


----------



## Stevko

Heyyoudvd said:


> This has probably been discussed extensively at some point in this super long thread (and I believe I touched on it a while back), but I’m curious, is there a notable difference between the mid-end and high end Grados?
> 
> It seems like the most beloved Grados in the entire lineup are the RS2e, the GH2, and the Hemp. Those are all in the $400-$700 range. The Grado range goes all the way up to $2695 with the PS2000e. Are these Professional and Statement series headphones real upgrades over the mid-level, or are they more like just different flavors for people who can afford to try different variations on the Grado design and sound?
> 
> ...


Buy the new 60x and something other than Grado. you will not regret. grab : 800S/Arya/Clear/Diana V2 or something from beyerdynamic     DT1770


----------



## ondert

I'm now waiting if we'll see an X variant of RS series.


----------



## Rebel Chris

Heyyoudvd said:


> I absolutely love the sound of my Hemp, and I’ve loved my SR60 for almost 20 years now. If I do decide to spend a hefty chunk on a high end pair of headphones, is anything in the Grado lineup worthwhile in that price range, or am I better off grabbing an 800S/Arya/Clear/Diana V2 alongside the Hemp, rather than another Grado?


the question is: where are you after? A high end Grado is more of the same Grado sound, so no suprise there. 800S/Arya/Clear/ Diana V2 are very different. Maybe you want something else soundwise? Go out and try the different headphones.

For me the answer is easy: I like openback, I like lightness, I dont want to buy a new amp for powerhungry headphones.


----------



## ekolite (Oct 29, 2021)

Anyone else notice the different placement of the vent holes on the rear of the Pokémon x cups?  I was thinking about getting them just for that red headband and I was wanting to try the maple wood series very much but never did.  But may just wait for the inevitable rs2/rs1x.  ( Currently own Grado Hemp and an rs1e.)

Anyways, probably will just contact them in regards to make sure the drivers were indeed tuned to the housing or just swapped the 80x stock drivers in there.


----------



## adhoclex

I just received my SR225x. I have to say, the soundstage on this one is amazing, and the detail and instrument separation is noticeably better than the SR80x. The subtle background tracks are more audible with the SR225x.





However, I found that the mid crunch I loved in the SR80x disappeared or had been toned down. Replacing it with the S-pads does not in any way reveal that crunchiness and crispiness, so most likely the drivers are different. I find that the stock F-pads sound best with these. I am still waiting for the L-cushion to arrive. 

I hate to say this, but aside from the better technicalities than the SR80x, the SR225x seems to have lost its uniqueness. It sounds slightly similar to other headphones within the price range and below. It had become more of a headphone for the mass consumers. Nonetheless, I still love it. I kinda regret not pulling the trigger on the SR325x, but maybe next time or I'll move on with the other series.


----------



## movinIron

Was anybody here able to access    https://4ourears.com/products/sr225x?fromgrado=yes   today?


----------



## Stevko

yes. works great


----------



## ekolite

adhoclex said:


> movinIron said:
> 
> 
> > Was anybody here able to access    https://4ourears.com/products/sr225x?fromgrado=yes   today?





movinIron said:


> Was anybody here able to access    https://4ourears.com/products/sr225x?fromgrado=yes   today?


It will not load for me right just now.


----------



## movinIron

The site is online again.
Was slightly hoping for news…


----------



## Rebel Chris

movinIron said:


> The site is online again.
> Was slightly hoping for news…


You are refreshing the page every 5 minutes?


----------



## movinIron (Oct 29, 2021)

Rebel Chris said:


> You are refreshing the page every 5 minutes?


Every 2.5 …
Hey, it‘s Grado!?

(Kidding)


----------



## rasmushorn

adhoclex said:


> I just received my SR225x. I have to say, the soundstage on this one is amazing, and the detail and instrument separation is noticeably better than the SR80x. The subtle background tracks are more audible with the SR225x.
> 
> However, I found that the mid crunch I loved in the SR80x disappeared or had been toned down. Replacing it with the S-pads does not in any way reveal that crunchiness and crispiness, so most likely the drivers are different. I find that the stock F-pads sound best with these. I am still waiting for the L-cushion to arrive.
> 
> I hate to say this, but aside from the better technicalities than the SR80x, the SR225x seems to have lost its uniqueness. It sounds slightly similar to other headphones within the price range and below. It had become more of a headphone for the mass consumers. Nonetheless, I still love it. I kinda regret not pulling the trigger on the SR325x, but maybe next time or I'll move on with the other series.



I also today received a 2nd hand SR225x that is only 2 months old. I wanted to see of the new X-series drivers are better than the old e-series. If they have kept the Grado magic and improved. I have to say that my initial impression is disappointment the same way you describe. The bright, edgy and airy sound is gone. The micro details and crispness is gone. Hmmm...


----------



## Stevko

Hmmm.. 225x was first on my list...
maybe I buy 225e again.


----------



## rasmushorn

Stevko said:


> Hmmm.. 225x was first on my list...
> maybe I buy 225e again.


Give me some days and allow me to let them break properly in and I will share my longer term impressions. Sometimes the very first impression can be misleading and I just received them today...


----------



## Stevko

rasmushorn said:


> Give me some days and allow me to let them break properly in and I will share my longer term impressions. Sometimes the very first impression can be misleading and I just received them today...


Bought Meze 99C for a year ago. Ripped them of after 10min. and returned them the day after


----------



## Gippy (Oct 29, 2021)

rasmushorn said:


> I also today received a 2nd hand SR225x that is only 2 months old. I wanted to see of the new X-series drivers are better than the old e-series. If they have kept the Grado magic and improved. I have to say that my initial impression is disappointment the same way you describe. The bright, edgy and airy sound is gone. The micro details and crispness is gone. Hmmm...



Your pic shows both models with their stock pads. Could you put the L pads on the SR225x and compare? The comparison is only really valid when the pads are the same on both headphones.



Heyyoudvd said:


> This has probably been discussed extensively at some point in this super long thread (and I believe I touched on it a while back), but I’m curious, is there a notable difference between the mid-end and high end Grados?



Yes. The 50mm drivers on the large cup models sound significantly different. Personally, I believe if you're not EQing, the 44mm drivers have a more agreeable and sparkly sound, but the 50mm drivers can dig deeper into the lower bass and sound better once the upper bass hump is EQed out. Keep in mind this is the opinion of someone who hated the Hemp with its stock F pad and only found it to resemble the classic Grado sound after switching to the Geekria L pad. But I still preferred the GH4 over the Hemp.


----------



## TooFrank

Shane D said:


> I have NO intention of ever selling my GH2's!
> 
> I go through a lot of headphones and sell them on, if they don't suit me.
> I have one particular pair of closed backs that are just not getting any interest at all. I was thinking about trading them for a pair of RS2e's. These retail for more and are just about brand new, so the other guy would be getting a great deal.
> On my side, I was wondering if the RS2e's are worth adding to my collection? I really don't know anything about them. I looked at them for a minute three years ago and then just jumped up to the GH2's.


FWIW: I agree with the GH2 assessment. I once owned the RS2i and even if it doesn't compare equal to the RS2e (which I've never heard), I think you'd find more details with the RS2e than the GH2 (which has more bass). However, I wouldn't trade the GH2s for anything, but if the price of the RS2e's is reasonable, then buy them and let's hear your assessment


----------



## jonathan c

Just in….a few hours break-in with Flux Lab FA-22 / Woo WA6…then 🦻🏼🦻🏼🦻🏼…


----------



## elira

jonathan c said:


> Just in….a few hours break-in with Flux Lab FA-22 / Woo WA6…then 🦻🏼🦻🏼🦻🏼…


Those pair very nicely with the Flux Lab FA-12, I suspect the FA-22 is also going to be a nice pairing.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

My desk is starting to fill with Grado boxes.


----------



## jonathan c

punkmanmatthew said:


> My desk is starting to fill with Grado boxes.


How do the boxes sound 🤪😜?


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Stevko said:


> Buy the new 60x and something other than Grado. you will not regret. grab : 800S/Arya/Clear/Diana V2 or something from beyerdynamic     DT1770



I already have an original SR60 as well as a Hemp, which I understand is what the X series was based on. Is there any reason to get a 60X or any other X series Prestige?



Rebel Chris said:


> the question is: where are you after? A high end Grado is more of the same Grado sound, so no suprise there. 800S/Arya/Clear/ Diana V2 are very different. Maybe you want something else soundwise? Go out and try the different headphones.
> 
> For me the answer is easy: I like openback, I like lightness, I dont want to buy a new amp for powerhungry headphones.



I suppose what I’m looking for is something that’s a technical monster (and sounds good doing it). I don’t have any real experience with TOTL (or near TOTL) headphones, so I’m curious to hear something with incredible detail and technical proficiency.

The thing is that I love Grado and the Grado sound, but from my understanding, they don’t really make super high end headphones. They make incredible stuff, particularly in the $400-$700 range, but I get the impression that their $2700 headphone doesn’t really play in the same space as other TOTL headphones, rather, it’s more like another flavor of their excellent $400-$700 headphones, just with nicer materials and an even more beautiful artisanal design. That‘s the impression I’ve gotten at least - that a PS2000e isn’t on the same level of technicals as the 800S/Arya/Clear/Diana.

If that’s the case, then I’m happy sticking with mid-tier Grados, and to scratch my high end itch, I’d go for one of the others listed.

That’s what I’m inquiring about. If I’m getting a kilobuck headphone, I want a technical monster, and from my understanding, I don’t believe Grado plays in that space.


----------



## elira

Heyyoudvd said:


> a PS2000e isn’t on the same level of technicals as the 800S/Arya/Clear/Diana.


Do you want your headphones to match the harman curve and have the lowest distortion? If so the PS2000e are not for you.

If you want Grado sound with more detail and refinement then the PS2000e might be the best current production model. Other TOTL headphones might have better measurements and "technicalities" but they won't sound like Grados.

You need to decide what you want and what you like. I personally love my PS2000e and I haven't heard a headphone that sounds better to me.


----------



## jonathan c

Heyyoudvd said:


> I already have an original SR60 as well as a Hemp, which I understand is what the X series was based on. Is there any reason to get a 60X or any other X series Prestige?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone has a different personal audio path: in my case, “if I’m getting a kilobuck headphone, I want” one that genuinely communicates to me the drama and excitement in the music.


----------



## movinIron (Oct 29, 2021)

Heyyoudvd said:


> This has probably been discussed extensively at some point in this super long thread (and I believe I touched on it a while back), but I’m curious, is there a notable difference between the mid-end and high end Grados?
> …


Yes, definitely.


Heyyoudvd said:


> …
> Are these Professional and Statement series headphones real upgrades over the mid-level, or are they more like just different flavors for people who can afford to try different variations on the Grado design and sound?


Yes and yes.
They are upgrades, although personally I‘m not sure about the GS2000e, but they also vary in some of their features. There are some …effects appearing… when you switch from RS2e to RS1e, which not everyone likes. But starting from RS1e, there are more or less only improvements in several features.
comparing RS1e to GS1000e there is no change in sound color, slight changes in several features, even resolution and a noticeable one in soundstage.
And all this makes it also a variation, because it weights the sounding slightly different. Going then for the PS1000e it is instantly noticeable.


Heyyoudvd said:


> …
> Right now, my leading candidates are the HD800S, the Arya, the Focal Clear, or maybe I’d stretch my budget and go for a Diana V2.


Sounds like you are on the quest for ‘the best‘ headphone.
There is no such thing. Even not the HE1. (Or Shangri-La)
Comparing several 1k+ - Headphones, I decided for the HD800S.
There was one feature, the others, Arya, Clear, T1 2nd,… couldn’t keep up with - the soundstage.
To be precise - with especially that feature no headphone can compete with the ring radiator.
The reason? It’s artificial. The instruments are wider separated, a church is now more than it’s 30 meters long, but of course still not a cathedral. It provides, no, performs the maximum soundstage, that still feels realistic. But it isn’t. Axel Grell did a Masterpiece. Even microdetails are ‘wider‘ separated.
Deceit? Fraud? No! You still hear a realistic room. Doesn’t matter if it’s a bar, studio, concert hall or stadium. And you can only find out the difference, if you hear the original room. Like a looking glass with a factor of 1.22 instead of 5. Maybe even a little less.
Since then I bought the T1. With a really fast amp (Questyle CMA…,Bakoon, Abacus Cuffino): Incredible control, especially with voices.
The Arya is still on my list. Compared to the other HifiMans it is a more lively, more warm headphone.
(Cause I ran into that misconception every now and than: Warmth is ‘fullbodied‘, more organic, some like to say ‘with soul‘ or analogue. Warmth is/are features over the full frequency range. THD is indeed  affecting the warmth of a sound. Warmth has nothing to do with bassy. There really is a warm violin sound, even though it has only one (upper) bass string, the left one. The sum of terms specifying bass features are called ‘dark‘. Sorry for this digression to all who knew this.)
But the Arya is also emphasized in the bass, which can somewhat harmonize with a warm sounding.
This feature made it slip a notch back then. Or two.
If it wasn’t for that bass, one might call it the more Grado-sounding HifiMan.
(I never heard a really Grado-sounding headphone that isn’t labeled ‘Grado‘, but I get the idea)


Heyyoudvd said:


> … is anything in the Grado lineup worthwhile in that price range, or am I better off grabbing an 800S/Arya/Clear/Diana V2 alongside the Hemp, rather than another Grado?


I can‘t say anything qualified about PS2000e, which I guess you would have to hurry to get one or the GS3000e. The GS1000e is indeed slightly better in some (not all) features than the RS1e or PS500e. The GS2000e, I have mixed feelings. It is definitely improved in soundstage and maybe slightly in positioning. But I couldn’t make out any higher resolution. This might be caused by my hearing or the equipment (mobile stuff) back then. There are Pros saying that the PS2000e‘s Resolution can compete against T1, DT1990 Pro, HD800S, LCD-X which is a great compliment. Others say that by nearly the same resolution, the GS3000e adds a touch of warmth, which makes it the more interesting phone to most of the people.


----------



## DTgill

jonathan c said:


> Just in….a few hours break-in with Flux Lab FA-22 / Woo WA6…then 🦻🏼🦻🏼🦻🏼…


How do they sound? 
I imagine very good!


----------



## jonathan c

DTgill said:


> How do they sound?
> I imagine very good!


Absolutely. The first attribute which is evident is _openness. _A number of tracks sound as though they were binaurally recorded. In this way, I am reminded of the Sennheiser HD414 that I had in college (decades ago!…). The PS2000e presentation is different from that of my other h/p and is convincingly musical. Different headphones ==> different seats / tables at the concert hall / stadium / club…😄


----------



## movinIron

jonathan c said:


> Everyone has a different personal audio path: in my case, “if I’m getting a kilobuck headphone, I want” one that genuinely communicates to me the drama and excitement in the music.


This is a great point.
Hearing is not only the FR-curve of our auditory cells!
“_if I’m getting a kilobuck headphone, I want_”: something different from the phones I own yet.

Ignoring the fact that currently ‘on my list‘ are one cartridge, two vintage turntables, a phono pre and a (way to expensive)  headphone amp, what I‘m afraid will take me years to get able to afford, I still have some phones I think about every now and then. Including some Grados…


----------



## jonathan c

movinIron said:


> Every 2.5 …
> Hey, it‘s Grado!?
> 
> (Kidding)


Why don’t you just tape down the ‘enter’ button when the cursor arrow is on ‘refresh’?


----------



## ekolite

So I was thinking of saving up for one of the statement series and was wondering are they just as easy to drive as the prestige series style headphones? Thanks!


----------



## adhoclex

Did Grado trim down the diameter of the cable of the X-series? Or is this only for SR80x above? If I recall correctly, the cable -- especially those on the earcups -- were significantly wider in my SR80x.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

ekolite said:


> So I was thinking of saving up for one of the statement series and was wondering are they just as easy to drive as the prestige series style headphones? Thanks!


In my experience, yes. I have a GS1000i which I've run straight from my laptop on occasion; and a PS1000 which sounds great through a humble Zen DAC.


----------



## movinIron (Oct 30, 2021)

jonathan c said:


> Why don’t you just tape down the ‘enter’ button when the cursor arrow is on ‘refresh’?


🤣
It takes a simple little script to recall a site in adjustable interval(s).
But why do you think I tried in high frequency?
I tried 5 or 6 times after reading post 49.121. So between 10:30 and 12:40 a.m. (CEST)
And confess that I thought/hoped it was an amateur updating the site to provide the new reference and professional series…
😏

(Not necessary to shut down a website to update it‘s content.)


----------



## TheMiddleSky

movinIron said:


> comparing RS1e to GS1000e there is no change in sound color, slight changes in several features, even resolution and a noticeable one in soundstage.
> And all this makes it also a variation, because it weights the sounding slightly different.


Have to disagree with this statement. RS1e (with bowl pad) is much warmer and darker headphone compare to G1000e.

With the Jumbo Pad (standard pad for GS), GS1ke is much thinner in midrange area, and brighter in trebel area. Stage presentation also change from really forward on RS1e into push back a bit with GS1000e.

Of course, the exception is when we use exactly same type of pad for both headphone, their sound character significantly get closer, although definitely still not the same.


----------



## Stevko

A guy wanna buy my xcan.
Considering to try the new dx3

https://www.topping.audio/productinfo/711796.html

Anyone here with Grado and dx3 pro+?


----------



## jonathan c

adhoclex said:


> Did Grado trim down the diameter of the cable of the X-series? Or is this only for SR80x above? If I recall correctly, the cable -- especially those on the earcups -- were significantly wider in my SR80x.


I cannot speak for the X-series but I will say that the cable for the PS2000e looks like the one to my electric circular saw…


----------



## vinceluth

love ps2000e


----------



## Stevko

rasmushorn said:


> I just can’t stop loving the TR-amp —> SR225e combo.
> 
> I put the f-pads from my Hemp on them but I guess I need to try the new x-drivers sometime.


How much volume do you need with Grado and DT1770 ?


----------



## ESL-1 (Oct 30, 2021)

ekolite said:


> Anyone else notice the different placement of the vent holes on the rear of the Pokémon x cups?  I was thinking about getting them just for that red headband and I was wanting to try the maple wood series very much but never did.  But may just wait for the inevitable rs2/rs1x.  ( Currently own Grado Hemp and an rs1e.)
> 
> Anyways, probably will just contact them in regards to make sure the drivers were indeed tuned to the housing or just swapped the 80x stock drivers in there.


The different models of the Pokémon phones are definitely not using drivers from the SR80x.  The drivers in each of the different models of the Pokémon phones are all specific to that model.  Designed from the ground up and are not re-badges of any existing Grado models.


----------



## jonathan c (Oct 31, 2021)

jonathan c said:


> Absolutely. The first attribute which is evident is _openness. _A number of tracks sound as though they were binaurally recorded. In this way, I am reminded of the Sennheiser HD414 that I had in college (decades ago!…). The PS2000e presentation is different from that of my other h/p and is convincingly musical. Different headphones ==> different seats / tables at the concert hall / stadium / club…😄


~ Some further comments on the PS2000e from intense and relaxed listening sessions where the musical fare was: acoustic jazz (trio -> big band), electric jazz, disco (!), R&B, blues.
~ I cannot get over the openness, mentioned earlier. Also, the PS2000e presents the most expansive _and plausible _soundstage of any h/p that I have heard. This includes front to back depth. The soundstage is not artificially wide - _a la_ Sennheiser HD800. The _placement_ of instruments and voices is clear and properly sized: e.g., a piano does (should) not take up the entire horizon.
~ Listening to a soloist (instrumental or vocal) fronting a large (or small) ensemble is ‘goosebumping’ with the PS2000e. The ease of following individual musical strains within the sonic tapestry combined with the dynamic range from the ensemble floor me.
~ All of this, to me, delivers startling realism.


----------



## lowrider007

After watching DMS's review of the SR-325x I decided to try out the Geekria pads he recommended for my SR-225e's, completely transformed the headphone for me, better soundstage, more sub bass, but most importantly they have really smoothed out the hotness in the treble, this is the first time I've pad rolled one of my headphones and it's been a welcome surprise, with the stock L pads the 225e's were unlistenable on my current headphone amp, for now at least, it has staved off the temptation to upgrade (?) to the 225x.


----------



## rasmushorn

Stevko said:


> How much volume do you need with Grado and DT1770 ?


I listen at the very lowest levels of volume. With Grado the volume pot is positioned at around 10 o'clock and DT1770 it is at 11 and the music is too loud. It turns on at 9. I am never above 12 unless I put a 75 or 300 Ohm resistance in between.


----------



## Stevko (Oct 31, 2021)

rasmushorn said:


> I listen at the very lowest levels of volume. With Grado the volume pot is positioned at around 10 o'clock and DT1770 it is at 11 and the music is too loud. It turns on at 9. I am never above 12 unless I put a 75 or 300 Ohm resistance in between.


Mmm.I Am on 80-90% on my xCAN.(1770)
How much power give tr amp in 300ohm?
(Sold my xcan yesterday)


----------



## rasmushorn

Stevko said:


> Mmm.I Am on 80-90% on my xCAN.(1770)
> How much power give tr amp in 300ohm?
> (Sold my xcan yesterday)


That I do not know. But more than enough to make all my headphones open up and SING!!


----------



## Stevko (Oct 31, 2021)

Mmm. So far I think the Tr Amp is the best choice


----------



## qua2k

Flats now available

https://4ourears.com/products/grado-headphone-replacement-cushion-f


----------



## Gippy

Exactly what I expected despite the F pads having less foam than the L pads. They can't price the F pads cheaper because that would be an admission that they're "worse" than the L pads they replaced.


----------



## Stevko

rasmushorn said:


> That I do not know. But more than enough to make all my headphones open up and SING!!


After all good advises in here and all the good reviews on internet.... I ordered a Tr-amp today


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Stevko said:


> After all good advises in here and all the good reviews on internet.... I ordered a Tr-amp today


Is that like a tramp stamp ?


----------



## Stevko

punkmanmatthew said:


> Is that like a tramp stamp ?


😜


----------



## qua2k

Stevko said:


> After all good advises in here and all the good reviews on internet.... I ordered a Tr-amp today


You will like it. I had one briefly when I owned a Sony ZX507 DAP... Earmen is quality.


----------



## Stevko

qua2k said:


> You will like it. I had one briefly when I owned a Sony ZX507 DAP... Earmen is quality.


Hope so. After reading several reviews, I think this is the perfect match.Think this will be perfect with my cans. Anyone tried it with the new x-series?


----------



## imackler

Does anyone have, or has anyone posted, a pic of the braided cable on the Grado Hemp? Do you think it will be more durable or is it only an aesthetic change?


----------



## Snowpuppy77

imackler said:


> Does anyone have, or has anyone posted, a pic of the braided cable on the Grado Hemp? Do you think it will be more durable or is it only an aesthetic change?


----------



## Snowpuppy77

imackler said:


> Does anyone have, or has anyone posted, a pic of the braided cable on the Grado Hemp? Do you think it will be more durable or is it only an aesthetic change?


----------



## tameral

I had the 325x for awhile.  Sounded fabulous.  The cable however was extremely unwieldy.  Supposedly Grado upgraded them aside from the braided-aspect.  All I know is I much prefer my garden hose cable on my Hemp, by a long shot - in terms of every day use.


----------



## Snowpuppy77 (Nov 1, 2021)

imackler said:


> Does anyone have, or has anyone posted, a pic of the braided cable on the Grado Hemp? Do you think it will be more durable or is it only an aesthetic change?


Just posted some pics for you.  But the way my Dad bought a pair of Hemps also from Crutchfield either right before or after I did and he has the old style cable.  Also the shape of the Hemp wood cup is more rounded off where the sides meet the top on his.  So there are even cosmetic differences in the wood shape at least slightly.  I did not compare the sound between the two but they both sound great.  The newer cable does seem more durable but I like the old cable just fine.  My Dad loves them and so do I.


----------



## ekolite

Snowpuppy77 said:


> Just posted some pics for you.  But the way my Dad bought a pair of Hemps also from Crutchfield either right before or after I did and he has the old style cable.  Also the shape of the Hemp wood cup is more rounded off where the sides meet the top on his.  So there are even cosmetic differences in the wood shape at least slightly.  I did not compare the sound between the two but they both sound great.  The newer cable does seem more durable but I like the old cable just fine.  My Dad loves them and so do
> 
> 
> Snowpuppy77 said:
> ...


----------



## ekolite

I too enjoy my Hemps with old style cable. I bought the Hemps for 469.99 price from Crutchfield and they sent me the model with the old cable that should have sold for 420.00. After disputing this wirh Crutchfield they called me back and were glad to refund me the difference and also changed the set price of the Hemp to 420.00. Wonderful headphone. I have heard many bad things about the braided cable, but I have yet to try it for myself and it’s something we all may have to just get use to.


----------



## Snowpuppy77

ekolite said:


> I too enjoy my Hemps with old style cable. I bought the Hemps for 469.99 price from Crutchfield and they sent me the model with the old cable that should have sold for 420.00. After disputing this wirh Crutchfield they called me back and were glad to refund me the difference and also changed the set price of the Hemp to 420.00. Wonderful headphone. I have heard many bad things about the braided cable, but I have yet to try it for myself and it’s something we all may have to just get use to.


My Dad's with the old cable are every bit as nice as mine with the new.  I may like the old cable better as well but new cable is fine as well.  I got mine for 420 from Crutchfield so they probably sent me the wrong ones for the price.


----------



## ekolite

Snowpuppy77 said:


> My Dad's with the old cable are every bit as nice as mine with the new.  I may like the old cable better as well but new cable is fine as well.  I got mine for 420 from Crutchfield so they probably sent me the wrong ones for the price.


Yeah that’s good!  I will eventually run into a braided cable model so it’s good to know.  Crutchfield should pay more attention!  However, I do love shopping there.  Good place.


----------



## emorrison33

tameral said:


> I had the 325x for awhile.  Sounded fabulous.  The cable however was extremely unwieldy.  Supposedly Grado upgraded them aside from the braided-aspect.  All I know is I much prefer my garden hose cable on my Hemp, by a long shot - in terms of every day use.


I have the 325x.  I hate to say it, but I like the "old" Grado cables better.  The one on the Hemp is nice, maybe a little more flexible than say the cable on the RS2e.


----------



## qua2k (Nov 2, 2021)

emorrison33 said:


> I have the 325x.  I hate to say it, but I like the "old" Grado cables better.  The one on the Hemp is nice, maybe a little more flexible than say the cable on the RS2e.


i think the only thing the new cable fixed is just the kinking issue or bad bends in the rubber if left in a box or something for extended periods of time. everything else about it is not an improvement.

if you are getting a hemp and not an X model, i would search for a used pair with the old cable rather buy new but that is me.


----------



## DTgill

I can't resist the call of the Grado!

I just bought Grado HF3 TTVJ flat pads from another member here, I should have them next week!


----------



## TooFrank

Why do you guys think the braided cable is so bad? I have on the HF3s and find it is quite good. SQ wise, don't note the difference but to me it seems easy to handle, maybe because it is a bit differ than the "old"?


----------



## DTgill

At home safely with me


----------



## ekolite

DTgill said:


> At home safely with me


Wireless modded?


----------



## DTgill

ekolite said:


> Wireless modded?


Nope just had their cables replaced with 3.5mm jacks


----------



## Shane D

DTgill said:


> Nope just had their cables replaced with 3.5mm jacks


Did you do it yourself?


----------



## DTgill

Shane D said:


> Did you do it yourself?


No, I'm good with computers and general electronics, but soldering isn't one of my talents.


----------



## qua2k

DTgill said:


> No, I'm good with computers and general electronics, but soldering isn't one of my talents.


who did the work? anyone close to us or did you send them away?


----------



## DTgill (Nov 3, 2021)

qua2k said:


> who did the work? anyone close to us or did you send them away?


A reddit user named genesyndrome:

genesyndrome

He is on Head-fi . 

I sent the RS1e and the PS500 to him, and he does excellent work.

I purchased the SR325x from him on eBay.


----------



## adhoclex

I don't mean to bash Grado headphones, and I really love the sound coming from them. They do not hurt my ears, nor do they sound sibilant. No complaints really. However, I observed that with my frequent use of the SR225x esp for long hours, I started to get a bad headache. I tried to listen to low volumes with classical music, but still, I get these headaches. 

Could the headphones cause this? Or is it an isolated case to fault headphones that this could probably be caused by other factors? I didn't experience this kind of headache with my SR80x and my Moondrop Aria.


----------



## DTgill

adhoclex said:


> I don't mean to bash Grado headphones, and I really love the sound coming from them. They do not hurt my ears, nor do they sound sibilant. No complaints really. However, I observed that with my frequent use of the SR225x esp for long hours, I started to get a bad headache. I tried to listen to low volumes with classical music, but still, I get these headaches.
> 
> Could the headphones cause this? Or is it an isolated case to fault headphones that this could probably be caused by other factors? I didn't experience this kind of headache with my SR80x and my Moondrop Aria.


Maybe you're getting a pressure-related headache from the headband?


----------



## movinIron (Nov 3, 2021)

Uhm, guys?
https://gradolabs.com/headphones/reference-series/item/134-rs2x
and:
https://gradolabs.com/headphones/reference-series/item/133-rs1x
Maple, hemp and cocobolo?


----------



## ondert (Nov 3, 2021)

ondert said:


> There is a Grado reseller nearby in the city center. I'd like to go and see if they allow people to try during this pandemic. Btw, the RA-1 I got is the battery powered model. My other concern is that if we'll see new X variant of RS series soon like they did with the mainstream SR models. I haven't heard of that Joseph Grado line before. That amp looks so robust.


Oh yeah, I was expecting this. Now I can order I guess

Edit: oh *** no brown leather headband?


----------



## carboncopy

movinIron said:


> Uhm, guys?
> https://gradolabs.com/headphones/reference-series/item/134-rs2x
> and:
> https://gradolabs.com/headphones/reference-series/item/133-rs1x
> Maple, hemp and cocobolo?


So, there is a 50mm X driver is RS1x!

I must say it looks a bit strange for me, the RS2x seems to be nicer (just the astetics).

But I am glad they are here and they are something new!


----------



## Gippy (Nov 3, 2021)

movinIron said:


> https://gradolabs.com/headphones/reference-series/item/133-rs1x
> Maple, hemp and cocobolo?



Cool. So there's cocobolo for the bass, hemp for the mids, and maple for the highs? Hopefully it turns out better than the RS1e (predecessor) and GS2000e (two woods), which were polarizing. There's a clear view of the cup, and it looks like from in to out it's maple, then hemp, then cocobolo.


----------



## rasmushorn (Nov 3, 2021)

movinIron said:


> Uhm, guys?
> https://gradolabs.com/headphones/reference-series/item/134-rs2x
> and:
> https://gradolabs.com/headphones/reference-series/item/133-rs1x
> Maple, hemp and cocobolo?


Oh wow. Such beauties!

Edit: It irritates me a little, that they refer to them as "RS2x Reference Series" on the website and write "RS-2X" on the headphone itself...


----------



## carboncopy

Hmmm...the RS1x has the drivers like this...wasn't that a problem with the first run of RS1e?

https://4ourears.com/collections/reference-headphones/products/rs1x


----------



## Gippy

Yes 🙁


----------



## movinIron

rasmushorn said:


> Oh wow. Such beauties!
> 
> Edit: It irritates me a little, that they refer to them as "RS2x Reference Series" on the website and write "RS-2X" on the headphone itself...


After a few re-edits they will even remove the ‘
Maple / Hemp / Cocobolo Wood Housing​‘ with the RS(-)2X.
but with RS-1X and RS-2X on all the pics, I think we can 
call them like that. Why not?
The ‘i‘ was never written, the ‘e‘ was lower case. Now we have a hyphen and a capital X. 
just details. Now that the gasp of relief is out, because the waiting ended…
*How do they sound???*


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

I prefer the look of the RS1x, with the darker wood cups. 

I bet the RS2x is about the closest thing to the non LTD Hemp that folks have been clamoring for


----------



## carboncopy

For me the big question is the 4th generation 50mm driver.


----------



## dr cornelius

Visually I kind of miss the tan headband, which is ironic because I wanted black when I got my Rs2e's back in 2015.  Curious to see what the RS1x looks like in person - not sure those various woods match very well...  

Hope they sound good!  Next time I'm in NYC, I'll check Audio 46 and see if they have any to try - if so, I'll let you guys know!


----------



## imackler

Does anyone else worry whether the hemp composite will dissipate over time? I'm almost tempted to pick up a RS2E while I can!


----------



## carboncopy

imackler said:


> Does anyone else worry whether the hemp composite will dissipate over time? I'm almost tempted to pick up a RS2E while I can!


----------



## YtseJamer (Nov 3, 2021)

imackler said:


> Does anyone else worry whether the hemp composite will dissipate over time?



https://westernstateshemp.com/hemp-composite-vs-carbon-fiber/

I would not be worried at all.

I'm really excited about these new headphones.


----------



## imackler

YtseJamer said:


> https://westernstateshemp.com/hemp-composite-vs-carbon-fiber/
> 
> I would not be worried at all.
> 
> I'm really excited about these new headphones.


Fascinating and thank you!


----------



## ondert

Can’t see them anymore on the website, looks like they removed them?


----------



## Snowpuppy77

ondert said:


> Can’t see them anymore on the website, looks like they removed them?


Yes I can't get to them any more either.  Glad I got a chance to see them.  I think they look amazing.  I could almost buy them on looks alone!.  But they have to deliver on sound of coarse.


----------



## jonathan c

Snowpuppy77 said:


> Yes I can't get to them any more either.  Glad I got a chance to see them.  I think they look amazing.  I could almost buy them on looks alone!.  But they have to deliver on sound of coarse.


‘coarse’…..hmm?…..


----------



## dpump

I can't help it. Whenever I see the hemp in Grado phones, I always think of so much of Ikea's furniture. I guess I need to checkout the hemp wood in person. Must be much more durable than it looks in pictures.


----------



## movinIron (Nov 3, 2021)

I always liked the edges in the cups design. That’s why many of the diy mod cups aren’t …made for me. But now they changed to a more cone-shaped form. A little like a funnel. From narrow inner to wider outer. In case of the RS-1X it‘s 3 rings, just glued to another. Maple to hold the driver, hemp fiber  and than cocobolo to hold the outer grille. 8 core braided cable, fix. 3.5mm TRS Plug. Metal gimbals on the RS-1X. White stitched black leather headband on both.
I‘m not sure about the now rounded cups edge to hold the cushion, but  (sigh of relief): L-cushions.
Never got accustomed to the flats.
Anybody seen the prices on 4OE?
It was 495,- $ (549,-€) with the RS2e is now ???,- $
It was 695,- $ (849,-€) with the RS1e is now ???,- $

Currently the sites at grado.com are available again. Not at 4OE.
And the Hemp headphone is available again at:
https://4ourears.com/products/hemp?variant=39572522336304


----------



## imackler

Pretty sure the RS2X price stayed the same.


----------



## YtseJamer

imackler said:


> Pretty sure the RS2X price stayed the same.



Yes they are both the same price


----------



## rasmushorn

carboncopy said:


> For me the big question is the 4th generation 50mm driver.


"The RS1x is the first headphone to be built with the larger 50mm X Drivers." taken from https://gradolabs.com/headphones/reference-series/item/133-rs1x


----------



## Gippy

imackler said:


> Does anyone else worry whether the hemp composite will dissipate over time? I'm almost tempted to pick up a RS2E while I can!



If you can get the GH4, go for that, as I thought it was marginally better. It looks great, too!

On another note, it's interesting how after 20 years, Grado is starting to phase out mahogany entirely. It wouldn't surprise me if the RS1x cup was cheaper to produce than the RS1e cup. Cocobolo is more expensive than mahogany, but maple and hemp are considerably cheaper. The amount of cocobolo in the RS1x cup is just on the outer edge.


----------



## Stevko

rasmushorn said:


> "The RS1x is the first headphone to be built with the larger 50mm X Drivers." taken from https://gradolabs.com/headphones/reference-series/item/133-rs1x


all gone?


----------



## rasmushorn

Stevko said:


> all gone?


Yes. Both pages currently removed again.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Did anyone get a screen shot of the RS1x and rs2x page of the headphones since the page is down?


----------



## Rebel Chris

Google Cache didn't save the rs1x page. Bummer. Let's wait for it.


----------



## Stevko

Rebel Chris said:


> Google Cache didn't save the rs1x page. Bummer. Let's wait for it.


----------



## Rebel Chris

3 different kinds of wood, for the people who can't choose.


----------



## YtseJamer




----------



## YtseJamer




----------



## Rebel Chris




----------



## Gippy

Rebel Chris said:


> 3 different kinds of wood, for the people who can't choose.



It's curious that Grado after 20 years is phasing out mahogany. Cocobolo is more expensive, but there's only a thin layer of it on the RS1x cup. The maple and hemp, which are cheaper than mahogany, are more prominent.

I wonder if John Grado is tuning these, or if he's allowed Jonathan Grado to tune these. I disagreed strongly with the Hemp's stock sound and thought the previous limited-edition model, the GH4, was the best midrange model. I'm not sure if putting hemp into all of their wooden models is a good long-term move.


----------



## joeq70

They're up!


----------



## YtseJamer

The RS1x are $750

https://4ourears.com/products/rs1x


----------



## whirlwind

Gippy said:


> It's curious that Grado after 20 years is phasing out mahogany. Cocobolo is more expensive, but there's only a thin layer of it on the RS1x cup. The maple and hemp, which are cheaper than mahogany, are more prominent.
> 
> I wonder if John Grado is tuning these, or if he's allowed Jonathan Grado to tune these. I disagreed strongly with the Hemp's stock sound and thought the previous limited-edition model, the GH4, was the best midrange model. I'm not sure if putting hemp into all of their wooden models is a good long-term move.


Yeah, that's a small amount of cocobolo


----------



## DTgill

Waiting patiently for the reviews to come in...


----------



## YtseJamer

DTgill said:


> Waiting patiently for the reviews to come in...



I'm pretty sure Steve Guttenberg will post his review very soon.


----------



## YtseJamer

I tried to order the RS1x but they don't ship to Canada


----------



## Snowpuppy77

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, that's a small amount of cocobolo


----------



## TheMiddleSky

The looks of Cocobolo and Hemp combined is insanely good!


----------



## mks100

TheMiddleSky said:


> The looks of Cocobolo and Hemp combined is insanely good!


RS1x ordered.  I've owned the original SR125, the RS2i, the SR80e, the 325e, the GH2 and currently own the HF3.  Will post impressions and pics once they arrive.


----------



## Snowpuppy77

mks100 said:


> RS1x ordered.  I've owned the original SR125, the RS2i, the SR80e, the 325e, the GH2 and currently own the HF3.  Will post impressions and pics once they arrive.


Looking forward to your impressions.  Just looking at these makes me drool.  I own the original button RS1 and the Hemps.  I really appreciate the build and acoustics of the hemp material Grado uses.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

What’s the difference between the RS2x and the Hemp?

If I’m not mistaken, they have the same driver, the same woods (maple and hemp), the same headband, and the same cord.

It looks like the RS2x just has an extra layer of maple (a sandwich of maple, hemp, maple), while the Hemp just goes maple inside and then hemp outside. And then the RS2x doesn’t have the button, plus, the photo appears to be using the normal L pads, as opposed to the F pads we’ve been seeing with the 4th gen drivers everywhere else so far.

Anything else?


----------



## ondert

YtseJamer said:


> The RS1x are $750
> 
> https://4ourears.com/products/rs1x


So they pumped the price by 100$… i can swear it was 649$ yesterday before they removed them from the web page.

I live in Canada too and no shipping here now?


----------



## Gippy (Nov 4, 2021)

RS1x and RS2x went up by USD $55. They're $550 and $750. That means the RS2x is going up directly against the Pokémon woodie which is $496, the GH4 which was also $550, and the PS500e, which is $595. The RS1x would be compared against the GS1000e ($995).



Heyyoudvd said:


> What’s the difference between the RS2x and the Hemp? It looks like the RS2x just has an extra layer of maple (a sandwich of maple, hemp, maple), while the Hemp just goes maple inside and then hemp outside. And then the RS2x doesn’t have the button, plus, the photo appears to be using the normal L pads, as opposed to the F pads we’ve been seeing with the 4th gen drivers everywhere else so far.



Grado admitted that the $420 price of the Hemp wasn't as profitable as they would've liked but they wanted to meme it. The RS2x is pretty much the Hemp but at a higher price, and the extra maple probably makes the RS2x a touch brighter, as the Hemp sounded comparatively dull against the RS2e/GH4.


----------



## Rebel Chris

Really would like to see how they are building this 3 layer wood cup. One piece looks more durable to me. 

Beautiful picture of the cup, but maybe to much different wood for me.


----------



## Fvizeu

Snowpuppy77 said:


>


So you're sure this is not a partnership with Twix?


----------



## Fvizeu (Nov 4, 2021)

My guess is that the RS2X is going to sound similar to the Hemps. The only real difference is the outer part made of maple (the driver part is algo made of maple on the Hemp). It also has the 38ohm impedence and same driver size.

The major sound difference might be the pad. I'm curious to test both with the same pads

I hope I'm wrong, since the RS2e is my all time favorite from Grado


----------



## TheMiddleSky

mks100 said:


> RS1x ordered.  I've owned the original SR125, the RS2i, the SR80e, the 325e, the GH2 and currently own the HF3.  Will post impressions and pics once they arrive.


Can not wait for your comparison with GH2!



Gippy said:


> RS1x and RS2x went up by USD $55. They're $550 and $750. That means the RS2x is going up directly against the Pokémon woodie which is $496, the GH4 which was also $550, and the PS500e, which is $595. The RS1x would be compared against the GS1000e ($995).
> 
> 
> 
> Grado admitted that the $420 price of the Hemp wasn't as profitable as they would've liked but they wanted to meme it. The RS2x is pretty much the Hemp but at a higher price, and the extra maple probably makes the RS2x a touch brighter, as the Hemp sounded comparatively dull against the RS2e/GH4.


Interesting, so grab Hemp while the stock last because it's "roughly" like a cheaper price of RS2X.

Anyway I tried Hemp with bowl pad, and simply dislike it, become bright and peaky.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

I’m happily married but if I wasn’t married I’d be buying the RS1x right now lol. I have the Rs1e so wondering how they will compare? I’m assuming the RS1X will sound similar to the RS1e but will have more oomf like the 325x but with wider soundstage and better instrument separation. RS1x would be some good sounding headphones if so.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

punkmanmatthew said:


> I’m happily married but if I wasn’t married I’d be buying the RS1x right now lol.



I think it’s time for you to make a decision.

😋


----------



## murphythecat

kinda confuses wats the difference between the RS1x and the RS2x


----------



## Stevko

murphythecat said:


> kinda confuses wats the difference between the RS1x and the RS2x


44mm/50mm driver
Same with the old e series


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Stevko said:


> 44mm/50mm driver
> Same with the old e series


Also the addition of cocobolo on the RS1x, in addition to maple and hemp.

It’s two types of wood vs three.


----------



## Fvizeu

Stevko said:


> 44mm/50mm driver
> Same with the old e series


3 types of wood on the RS1X (Twix)
2 types on the RS2X (Hemp sandwich)


----------



## Rebel Chris

Grado is pretty busy last 2 years: new 60/80/225/325/rs1x/rs2x line, new cartridges, hemp limited. Thumbs up for a 'small' business


----------



## jonathan c

Rebel Chris said:


> Grado is pretty busy last 2 years: new 60/80/225/325/rs1x/rs2x line, new cartridges, hemp limited. Thumbs up for a 'small' business


It is remarkable that Grado Labs has persevered and excelled in transducers at _each_ end of the music reproduction chain !


----------



## Fvizeu (Nov 4, 2021)

Rebel Chris said:


> Grado is pretty busy last 2 years: new 60/80/225/325/rs1x/rs2x line, new cartridges, hemp limited. Thumbs up for a 'small' business


Don't forget about the Pokémon partnership, the GW100 (are they older than 2 yeas?) and the GT220 TWS!


----------



## MaiLam

Received a pair of PS500e today. Really strange initial impressions, there’s some stuff that they do so well but the bass is, for me, basically nonexistent. They have the L pads on, I’ve tried with the S pads too but that wasn’t a good pairing, increased the bass a bit but at the (too great) cost of muddying the overall picture.

I’d love an over-ear pad solution, but I’ve tried some third-party G cushions and found those (with SR80) to lead to some nasty treble + reduced bass.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Fvizeu said:


> Don't forget about the Pokémon partnership, the GW100 (are they older than 2 yeas?) And the GT220 TWS!



Also the PS2000e and PS500e have been sold out for a while, so it looks like they could be revamping the Professional series next, after the Reference series.

And if I recall, there was a page people discovered on Grado’s website earlier this year that listed all the upcoming X series headphones, and so far it’s been exactly right, with the next ones being the PS500x and PS1000x (there was no PS2000x listed).


----------



## Fvizeu

MaiLam said:


> Received a pair of PS500e today. Really strange initial impressions, there’s some stuff that they do so well but the bass is, for me, basically nonexistent. They have the L pads on, I’ve tried with the S pads too but that wasn’t a good pairing, increased the bass a bit but at the (too great) cost of muddying the overall picture.
> 
> I’d love an over-ear pad solution, but I’ve tried some third-party G cushions and found those (with SR80) to lead to some nasty treble + reduced bass.


If you'd like to add some bass without bleeding into the mids, I recommend trying these ones:

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKFXKNN


----------



## jonathan c

Heyyoudvd said:


> Also the PS2000e and PS500e have been sold out for a while, so it looks like they could be revamping the Professional series next, after the Reference series.
> 
> And if I recall, there was a page people discovered on Grado’s website earlier this year that listed all the upcoming X series headphones, and so far it’s been exactly right, with the next ones being the PS500x and PS1000x (there was no PS2000x listed).


I just purchased within the past ten days a PS2000e from Crutchfield (a Charlottesville VA company).


----------



## joseph69

jonathan c said:


> I just purchased within the past ten days a PS2000e.


How are you enjoying them so far?


----------



## jonathan c

joseph69 said:


> How are you enjoying them so far?


See post #49,156 in this thread…😜😆…


----------



## sling5s

mks100 said:


> RS1x ordered.  I've owned the original SR125, the RS2i, the SR80e, the 325e, the GH2 and currently own the HF3.  Will post impressions and pics once they arrive.


Excited. I'm glad the RS has the L-cush and not the flats.
Flats for prestige, L-Cush for Reference and G-cush for the Statement and Professional (except PS 500X) makes sense.

I hope the RS1X fixes the treble issue of the RS1e.
The RS1e sounded different than all the on ear "e" series. Wonder how the RS1X will sound. Will it will be consistent with the "x" series or again, sound different like RS1e.


----------



## BobG55 (Nov 4, 2021)

There is a pair of GS1000i for sale on Canuck Audio Mart,  in exceptional condition for approximately $600 US.  It appears from the description that he may be the original owner.  Here’s a “copy & paste” of the seller’s description and two photos :

_*Grado GS1000i in perfect condition.
Original box, 1/4 to 1/8 adapter, 15 feet cable extension and replacement pads included.

Sound is amazing.*_
*Not using them anymore since I have a dedicated listening room.*

If I didn’t already own a pair I’d buy these myself.



*





*


----------



## Shane D

BobG55 said:


> There is a pair of GS1000i for sale on Canuck Audio Mart,  in exceptional condition for approximately $600 US.  It appears from the description that he may be the original owner.  Here’s a “copy & paste” of the seller’s description and two photos :
> 
> _*Grado GS1000i in perfect condition.
> Original box, 1/4 to 1/8 adapter, 15 feet cable extension and replacement pads included.
> ...


I made him a trade offer, but he hasn't responded.


----------



## jonathan c

Shane D said:


> I made him a trade offer, but he hasn't responded.


If he has a dedicated listening room (in lieu of headphones?), he is likely an outright seller.


----------



## Shane D (Nov 4, 2021)

jonathan c said:


> If he has a dedicated listening room (in lieu of headphones?), he is likely an outright seller.


Possibly/probably, but I am selling a couple of closed back sets.
I asked if he might be interested a set of mobile or take to work headphones.
Under the guise of nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## BobG55

Shane D said:


> I made him a trade offer, but he hasn't responded.


Today ?


----------



## Shane D

BobG55 said:


> Today ?


Yep.


----------



## sling5s (Nov 5, 2021)

I know I'll never be satisfied until I hear the RS1X myself so I caved in and ordered from 4ourears.
As far as "on ear" Grado's are concerned: I have the RS1i, SR80e, and owned RS1 (vintage and classic versions), RS1e, RS2e, 325e, GH1, and had the Hemp for a short while so I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## Gippy

sling5s said:


> I know I'll never be satisfied until I hear the RS1X myself so I caved in and ordered from 4ourears.



I went for the GS3000e to remove upgrade-itis and not be seduced by all the various mid-tier models. Pretty easy to pass on the RS1x when you already own a "better" model. However, I broke my own rule, gave in to the hype, and bought the Hemp, which I should sell soon, as I haven't used it after the first month.


----------



## jonathan c

The PS2000e is wonderfully driven by the Woo WA ‘Sixilla’…


----------



## Heyyoudvd

They’re back up on Grado’s website.

https://gradolabs.com/headphones/reference-series


----------



## rasmushorn (Nov 5, 2021)

I the midst of the RS-1X and RS-2X, X-driver and wood-sandwich-mania, I spent some time with SR225x during the week. Here is what I think of the new X-driver update...

*Grado SR225e vs. 225x*

I bought myself a 6 weeks old pair of SR225x to see if they were an improvement over the SR225e. I was not sure if they had been used a lot, so I started by giving them some proper break-in time with 48 hours of my speaker break-in CD.

After the first listen, I was wondering; where are all the micro details that I have loved in 225e? The SR225x is definitely a darker sounding headphone but they have lost the edge. Even bass heavy music sounded lifeless and too mellow. 225e sounds more delicate and faster overall at the first direct comparison.






When switching directly from the 225e to the 225x there is a veil over the music. The sparkle and treble edginess is gone. I think they have lost some of their Grado-signature openness. I know this is caused by my ears not adjusting to the darker signature. But this is my first impression.

I have kept the original pads on both 225e and 225x and I think the majority of the difference is in the two different pads. But even when switching them so the 225e get the flat pads the midrange sounds strangely off and vocals are lifeless. The soundstage is smaller and the sound is more in-your-face with the flat-pads. With the 225e stock pads(L-cushions) the stage is bigger and more space between the instruments. I did prefer the L-cushions on both 225x and 225e soundwise even though 225x lacks something in the midrange with the L-cushions. So, back to stock pads on both headphones again for the sake of listening to them as Grado intended.

No doubt they are trying to follow the same signature as the Hemps and the SR225x is not far behind the resolution and transparency of the Hemps. It is almost like the Hemps are tuned for the flat pads where 225x sounds brighter and more to my taste when I used the 225e stock pads (the L-cushions).

The flat pads are the most comfortable on my ears. They add more bass to the 225e but some of the sparkle is lost as well. I like the slam and punch in 225e with their stock pads the best.

Those who find 225e too bright will like the 225x better. I was hoping the new 225x would be significantly technically better than the former model but to me they sound technically on par and to my ears they are not a revolutionary new driver that makes it worth it to upgrade from the older models. They do probably have the same speed and resolution but tuned with less upper mids and treble presence. Because of that they come out as if they have less resolution and less air around instruments. I also feel like the 225e have a tiny bit more power to handle all genres with ease. Every time I shift back to 225e the music feels more free and less constricted.







I think 225e does snare-drums and kick-drums with better authority and definition and can be more agressive when needed. There is a more defined punch and kick in them that just hits harder than both Hemp and 225x. I hear more room-decay in 225e and 225x sounds more dry with less decay. Which should indicate that 225x drivers are more controlled but I like the 225e a bit better.

As I said I just love the slam and punch in 225e. The two headphones have about the same bass impact and 225x goes deeper. The difference is not a matter of bass impact but more a rhythm and pace thing. Electric guitars and acoustic guitars are oh so satisfying and defined with 225e. If I only had the Hemp or 225x I would not notice that anything was missing but in direct comparison I do prefer what the 225e can do so well.






The “new” flat pads on 225x are more comfortable and I can wear them longer than the stock pads on 225e. The new cable…hmmm.. I am not sure it is any better than the old cable. It looks better though and it is probably even less flexible. Maybe the new fabric makes it more durable in the long run? I never had any problems with Grado cables except the normal twisting when the cups are turned around over time. The new soft headband feels like cheap plastic and is a very disappointing for a headphone in this price range.











That airy and edgy sound that I have always found so satisfying with Grado and could ONLY be found in Grado’s is no longer there to the same extend in 225x if you ask me - a long time Grado fan because of that. I will keep my 225e as a memory from old days but the 225x will not find much use and I am sorry to my headphones-heros in Brooklyn, that I turn out to be a conservative and somewhat disappointed old fan.

During the comparison of 225e and 225x, I sometimes threw in the Hemps and I have to admit that I prefer the brighter 225e even over the Hemps because of their more airy and edgy signature. I can definitely appreciate the Hemps all the way but there is a deeper satisfaction to some music with 225e.

This is the first time I hear one of the new x-series. I understand most people like the x-series better than the e’s. Some users said they found the soundstage bigger with the x-series drivers. I hear the opposite with 225x. The 225e soundstage is definitely bigger - using stock pads on both.

I hope that my thought, that have almost turned into a review of the SR225x can serve the Grado community and help people decide if SR225x is a candidate for them. It will be loved by many. I just prefer the old Grado-signature and I am one of those people who cannot get it bright enough. My intention is not to say 225x is a bad headphone because it has all that one can wish for from a Grado in this price-range soundwise. Now I wonder if this is the same picture in the rest of the x-series? My favourite Grado of all time was the gold SR325i because of its VERY edgy metallic and crisp Grado-sound (I know that model was a hate or love signature, so take my impressions with that in mind) and the RS1i because of how it made music open and flow like no other headphone I have ever heard.

I am looking forward to listen to the new RS-xX-series with new x-series drivers and hope they turn out to be combining both the original Grado-soul, sparkle and speed, and the depth of the X-series. But my hopes are low. They sure look awesome but I am not sure they are where I will invest my money.

I used the following tracks played from Apple Music for comparing the 225x to my other Grados:






Music was played from USB to the EarMen TR-Amp which, with its two headphone plugs made it easy to quickly switch back and forth between two headphones from the same source.


----------



## Stevko

Nice review  Helped me a lot. Think i gonna buy 225e again and maybe 60x(only for testing the new x-driver)
sold my 225e in may, WHY?


----------



## Gippy (Nov 5, 2021)

rasmushorn said:


> *Grado SR225e vs. 225x*



Thanks for the in-depth review of the 225e vs 225x. It's one of the only reviews where the older model was directly compared against the current model. (I still haven't seen a 60e vs 60x review yet.) Your review reminds me of when I directly compared the Hemp vs. the GH4 at the shop. The GH4 had that last bit of sparkle and clarity that the Hemp lacked. It seems as though the x-drivers (which I still haven't heard) are designed around the same less-peaky lineage of the Hemp driver. It's not unheard of for people to prefer the older model; a number of people preferred the PS500/RS1i/GS1000i over the PS500e/RS1e/GS1000e.


----------



## ESL-1

Fvizeu said:


> My guess is that the RS2X is going to sound similar to the Hemps. The only real difference is the outer part made of maple (the driver part is algo made of maple on the Hemp). It also has the 38ohm impedence and same driver size.
> 
> The major sound difference might be the pad. I'm curious to test both with the same pads
> 
> I hope I'm wrong, since the RS2e is my all time favorite from Grado


The RS2x is more open with a bit better detail throughout in my opinion.  It also easily bests my older RS2.  

The RS1x also is a nice improvement over the RS1e which was part of the last production run of those.

Both x versions look quite good in person.

In regards to slightly higher pricing keep in mind how many years (decades excepting the 60 series) Grado has held the line on their retail pricing so I would congratulate them.  If anyone can think of any other headphone brand that can match that record please let me know.

I am very much looking forward to early buyers posting their impressions.  If you have been a Grado fan you will not be disappointed.  

If you have not ever had any Grado phones now would be a great time to check them out.


----------



## ESL-1




----------



## sling5s

ESL-1 said:


> The RS2x is more open with a bit better detail throughout in my opinion.  It also easily bests my older RS2.
> 
> The RS1x also is a nice improvement over the RS1e which was part of the last production run of those.
> 
> ...


Could you elaborate on RS1X being "nice improvement over the RS1e".  How is the treble of the RS1x compare to RS1e or RS2e or any other RS1?


----------



## carboncopy

ESL-1 said:


> The RS2x is more open with a bit better detail throughout in my opinion.  It also easily bests my older RS2.
> 
> The RS1x also is a nice improvement over the RS1e which was part of the last production run of those.
> 
> ...


Are they prototype RS1x? The lettering is almost non-readable on the picture...


----------



## sling5s

carboncopy said:


> Are they prototype RS1x? The lettering is almost non-readable on the picture...


Also a brown headband. Leftover from RSe versions.


----------



## ESL-1 (Nov 5, 2021)

sling5s said:


> Could you elaborate on RS1X being "nice improvement over the RS1e".  How is the treble of the RS1x compare to RS1e or RS2e or any other RS1?


I just got home last night from a trip of a couple of weeks so I will give both some listening and refresh my impressions so I can be more specific and post that in the next day or two.


----------



## ESL-1 (Nov 5, 2021)

carboncopy said:


> Are they prototype RS1x? The lettering is almost non-readable on the picture...


Yes, the RS1x in the photo was a prototype of the final design.  Therefore the tan headband and no full printing on cocobolo ring.  Other than that these are the final variant and the exact same sound of the production version that is currently shipping.

Same situation on the RS2x.  You will see the ring actually says RS2e.  Like the RS1x prototype this is sonically identical to the final product that is shipping from Grado.  The two of them were on loan.  I still have the RS1x in my possession.


----------



## mks100




----------



## DTgill

A guy I know wants to sell me a GS1000 original in good condition would, $800.00 USD be too much ?


----------



## mks100

mks100 said:


>


----------



## carboncopy

mks100 said:


>


That was fast!


----------



## mks100

carboncopy said:


> That was fast!


Next day was $40.  I live in PA.  Worked out well.  The packaging surprised me.  Much more premium than the old pizza boxes.


----------



## mks100

After a minute I knew the HF3 was redundant.  Posted HF3s in Classifieds @ $295 if anyone is interested.


----------



## sling5s

mks100 said:


> After a minute I knew the HF3 was redundant.  Posted HF3s in Classifieds @ $295 if anyone is interested.


How so? Impressions?


----------



## mks100

mks100 said:


> After a minute I knew the HF3 was redundant.  Posted HF3s in Classifieds @ $295 if anyone is interested.


Sold.


----------



## mks100

sling5s said:


> How so? Impressions?


I'm sequestered in my Mother's house waiting for our new home to be built.  Downgraded from a Lyr 3 w/ Multibit and Ragnorak 2 w/ Modi Multibit to a Vali 2+ w/ Modi Multibit.  I have been listening for 20 minutes so no break in or pad swapping just yet.  I knew in the first few seconds they were special (to me).  Will try to articulate how they sound in a helpful matter as they break in.  Stay tuned.  Thank you.


----------



## sling5s

So far we have had two people with two reactions (more than impressions). But what I gather is that it's positive. Definitely feel relieved and hopeful. 
Also definitely not the reactions everyone had when the RS1e was first released-- which was utter confusion.  What happened to the treble???


----------



## mks100

sling5s said:


> So far we have had two people with two reactions (more than impressions). But what I gather is that it's positive. Definitely feel relieved and hopeful.
> Also definitely not the reactions everyone had when the RS1e was first released-- which was utter confusion.  What happened to the treble???


Give me a few days to be more reasonable.  I've been waiting for this can for ~ 10 years.  Couldn't afford the RS1i at the time.  Once I could afford a RS1, the initial impressions of the RS1e scared me away.  I've had the RS2i, the GH2s, wanted the Hemps, thought about the GS1000e, etc.   Only listened for about an hour.  It's like they took everything I love about Grado headphones and made them all have a baby.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

BBR now has them listed.

They’re $999/$749 CAD, which is a $50 increase over the RS1e/RS2e that they’re replacing.

That’s more in line with American pricing now.


----------



## jonathan c

DTgill said:


> A guy I know wants to sell me a GS1000 original in good condition would, $800.00 USD be too much ?


Check private message…


----------



## mks100

...oh by the way.  The only reason I purchased a heat gun from Harbor Freight several years ago was because of the old cable.  Every headphone I purchased from Grado had a kink or a bend that would give me an aneurysm.  Spinning cups incessantly to no avail.  Yes, I would love a detachable cable so I could upgrade to an AudioQuest or (insert brand here) other higher end cable.  Barring that happening, it is a step forward.


----------



## mks100

I'm listening with the Scotch-Brite Heavy Duty stock L Pads before I swap to the Gs and the TTVJ Deluxe Flat Pads.  Also have the S and HD414 on hand.  I'm starting off with the typical tracks to level set.  "Democracy" by the Lumineers and "Don't Drink the Water" by DMB.  Down the rabbit hole quickly.  Lots of background noise with pipes in my Mom's old house.  I have the Vali 2+ @ 9am and it doesn't matter.  The RS1x maintain the energy of the i/e series while taming the "ear bleed" some perceive.  YMMV as I have Daredevil like hearing and love the detail.


----------



## ESL-1 (Nov 5, 2021)

jonathan c said:


> Could you elaborate on RS1X being "nice improvement over the RS1e".  How is the treble of the RS1x compare to RS1e or RS2e or any other RS1?


I ended up spending most of the day (minus Formula racing practice for this weekend’s race) listening to both the RS1x and RS1e.  I used a HeadAmp Gilmore Lite mk2 with the optional Discreet Regulated Power Supply.  I find their combo  a good match for most of my phones and my Grados definitely like it.

I took turns listening to each with the same musical selections spending 15 - 30 minutes for each & then doing the same for the other.  BTW, both phones have significant play time on them (200 hrs each) so break in was not an issue.

I found the vocals on the x were placed slightly back compared to the generally more forward e.  The x was more neutral and natural sounding.  On massed vocals the e started to sound a little bit splashy while the x proved to be more articulate with them, better placing them in the mix.  String plucks & guitar 🎸 sounded great, a common Grado trait but very impressive here.  I found the sound stage on the x to be more open and slightly wider.

The x has a more impactful and detailed bass, not boomy at all.  The e was not with as much bass which did not integrate as well in the whole as the x.  Cymbals sounded more true to life on the x.

I always found the RS1e to be an enjoyable listen and still consider it a good headphone but to my ears the RS1x out performs it across the board and establishes itself as must listen to anyone considering headphones in the $1000 price range.  It is also a very good value.

My best advice would be to try to get a listen in or perhaps a loaner.  New out the box they will sound good but definitely evolve after 50 to 100 hours and will sound better especially past 100 hours.

Of course these are my impressions and may not be the same as yours so hopefully you can get a chance to hear a fully broken in RS1x.

In the meantime I highly recommend them.

PS. I also have a pair of original Vintage RS1 phones that I cherish but they are currently on loan to a friend.

Have fun……


----------



## mks100




----------



## YtseJamer

Heyyoudvd said:


> BBR now has them listed.
> 
> They’re $999/$749 CAD, which is a $50 increase over the RS1e/RS2e that they’re replacing.
> 
> That’s more in line with American pricing now.



Humm.  $750 USD should be $935 CAD


----------



## sling5s

ESL-1 said:


> I ended up spending most of the day (minus Formula racing practice for this weekend’s race) listening to both the RS1x and RS1e.  I used a HeadAmp Gilmore Lite mk2 with the optional Discreet Regulated Power Supply.  I find their combo  a good match for most of my phones and my Grados definitely like it.
> 
> I took turns listening to each with the same musical selections spending 15 - 30 minutes for each & then doing the same for the other.  BTW, both phones have significant play time on them (200 hrs each) so break in was not an issue.
> 
> ...



Thanks ESL-1 for taking the time in your busy schedule to feed our curiosity.
I'm hearing you say that the upper mids on the rs1x is slightly pulled back compared to the more forward rs1e while the treble on the rs1x is more present than the rs1e.
Both sound like a good thing so far. I'm guessing the treble on the rs1x isn't elevated as on the level of the rs2e or rs1i but not as diminished like the rs1e.


----------



## joseph69

ESL-1 said:


> If anyone can think of any other headphone brand that can match that record please let me know.


I doubt anyone will be letting you know.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

I’m kind of surprised they gave up the mahogany. I always thought that’s what defined the Reference series and separated it from the Limited Editions and from the Statement series.

Does this mean they no longer use mahogany for anything?

My assumption was that they’d have some sort of hierarchy with wooden headphones, along the lines of pine -> maple -> hemp -> mahogany -> cocobolo. But this seems to throw a wrench in that.


----------



## sling5s

Heyyoudvd said:


> I’m kind of surprised they gave up the mahogany. I always thought that’s what defined the Reference series and separated it from the Limited Editions and from the Statement series.
> 
> Does this mean they no longer use mahogany for anything?
> 
> My assumption was that they’d have some sort of hierarchy with wooden headphones, along the lines of pine -> maple -> hemp -> mahogany -> cocobolo. But this seems to throw a wrench in that.


Yeah, the new RSX seems more like a limited edition. More and more everything seems to be a departure from the old “this is the way we have always done it” to new creative experiments—“what if we did it this way”.


----------



## ESL-1

sling5s said:


> Yeah, the new RSX seems more like a limited edition. More and more everything seems to be a departure from the old “this is the way we have always done it” to new creative experiments—“what if we did it this way”.


Grado is always looking forward to what might improve performance in their designs.  Other than limited editions all new series like the x models are designed to be in production for a good period of time.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

ESL-1 said:


> Grado is always looking forward to what might improve performance in their designs.  Other than limited editions all new series like the x models are designed to be in production for a good period of time.


 The i series was released in 2007, the e series came out in 2014, and now we’re seeing the x series in 2021.

So if anyone loves Grado but the x drivers aren’t to their taste, just wait for the next revision in 2028.


----------



## Stevko

They should make both


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Anyone that has the GR10e looking to sale? Lol


----------



## ESL-1

sling5s said:


> Thanks ESL-1 for taking the time in your busy schedule to feed our curiosity.
> I'm hearing you say that the upper mids on the rs1x is slightly pulled back compared to the more forward rs1e while the treble on the rs1x is more present than the rs1e.
> Both sound like a good thing so far. I'm guessing the treble on the rs1x isn't elevated as on the level of the rs2e or rs1i but not as diminished like the rs1e.


I find the treble on the RS1x more refined, smoother sounding without losing it’s presence in the mix.
I feel that the RS1x is a very transparent headphone.


----------



## Gippy (Nov 6, 2021)

Heyyoudvd said:


> So if anyone loves Grado but the x drivers aren’t to their taste, just wait for the next revision in 2028.


We'll see. When Grado transitioned from i-drivers to e-drivers, it seemed the general consensus was that the RS2e was the best of the lot regardless of price. That's because the RS2e was the highest model that only had an incremental tweak. The PS500e/RS1e/GS1000e/PS1000e all had substantially different drivers than their predecessors: PS500 was virtually a rebadged HF2, and RS1i/GS1000i/PS1000 used 44mm drivers instead of 50mm. There were fans of the PS500e/RS1e/GS1000e/PS1000e but it wasn't total acclaim like the RS2e. That to me felt like a sign that Grado missed the mark with its experimentation. It wasn't until the PS2000e that Grado revamped their 50mm driver.

When the plastic Grados went from i to e, I don't recall anyone saying the i models were better. People said there was barely any difference, but perhaps the e had slightly more bass slam. Going from e to x seems to be a more significant difference, one that some people already don't agree with.


----------



## sling5s

Gippy said:


> We'll see. When Grado transitioned from i-drivers to e-drivers, it seemed the general consensus was that the RS2e was the best of the lot regardless of price. That's because the RS2e was the highest model that only had an incremental tweak. The PS500e/RS1e/GS1000e/PS1000e all had substantially different drivers than their predecessors: PS500 was virtually a rebadged HF2, and RS1i/GS1000i/PS1000 used 44mm drivers instead of 50mm. There were fans of the PS500e/RS1e/GS1000e/PS1000e but it wasn't total acclaim like the RS2e. That to me felt like a sign that Grado missed the mark with its experimentation. It wasn't until the PS2000e that Grado revamped their 50mm driver.
> 
> When the plastic Grados went from i to e, I don't recall anyone saying the i models were better. People said there was barely any difference, but perhaps the e had slightly more bass slam. Going from e to x seems to be a more significant difference, one that some people already don't agree with.


Prestige X series might be a side step rather than an upgrade for some. Don’t know about RS2 but for RS1 the X sounds like a definite upgrade from e.


----------



## Plautus001 (Nov 6, 2021)

mks100 said:


> ...oh by the way.  The only reason I purchased a heat gun from Harbor Freight several years ago was because of the old cable.  Every headphone I purchased from Grado had a kink or a bend that would give me an aneurysm.  Spinning cups incessantly to no avail.  Yes, I would love a detachable cable so I could upgrade to an AudioQuest or (insert brand here) other higher end cable.  Barring that happening, it is a step forward.


I like the new cord better on the SR325X, it still kinks, but less than the cord on my SR60e.

Interestingly, I think the cord that came on my Audioquest Night Owl is absolutely terrible.  I bought a replacement cable from Asona, but it kinks and it is VERY similar to the new Grado x-series cables.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Wonder how the Hemps compare to the RS1X and the RS2X?


----------



## Okrelayer

punkmanmatthew said:


> Wonder how the Hemps compare to the RS1X and the RS2X?


I’m very curious about this too. I would assume the RS2x is very similar given the same materials, and Grado wanting to replicate the success of the Hemp in another headphone so they can stop selling a limited edition lol


----------



## sling5s

Okrelayer said:


> I’m very curious about this too. I would assume the RS2x is very similar given the same materials, and Grado wanting to replicate the success of the Hemp in another headphone so they can stop selling a limited edition lol


Same woods but Hemps have the F pads and RS2X the L Cush so they could sound similar but different. Should be interesting.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

I also haven’t seen much of a comparison on the RS2e vs the hemp? I saw one person back in this thread share on it but just that one. They seemed to like the RS2e more. I saw one other person on another forums say the hemp was better but not much detail. Anyone else compared them at all?


----------



## qua2k

I see the XLR termination option is available again for the 2 new RSx models but still not available for the Hemp.


----------



## Stevko

Are they terminated by grado or reterminated later?


----------



## Snowpuppy77

Stevko said:


> Are they terminated by grado or reterminated later?


Grado


----------



## trellus

qua2k said:


> I see the XLR termination option is available again for the 2 new RSx models but still not available for the Hemp.



Yes, for an additional $170 USD -- at that price, I think I'd be fine with the standard 6.3mm


----------



## qua2k (Nov 7, 2021)

Stevko said:


> Are they terminated by grado or reterminated later?


By Grado. They include a XLR to 6.3 Grado adapter as well.

I will say that if you have balanced gear, it is nice.


----------



## ESL-1

punkmanmatthew said:


> Wonder how the Hemps compare to the RS1X and the RS2X?





Okrelayer said:


> I’m very curious about this too. I would assume the RS2x is very similar given the same materials, and Grado wanting to replicate the success of the Hemp in another headphone so they can stop selling a limited edition lol



I will be able to compare the Hemp to the RS1x but do not have the RS2x at the moment.  When I had the RS2x I did some comparison with the RS1x but I only had those for a few days.  My old RS2 is on loan but would not have been pertinent in this situation anyway.

Will try to squeeze that in within the next few days and post some impressions.


----------



## sling5s (Nov 7, 2021)

ESL-1 said:


> I will be able to compare the Hemp to the RS1x but do not have the RS2x at the moment.  When I had the RS2x I did some comparison with the RS1x but I only had those for a few days.  My old RS2 is on loan but would not have been pertinent in this situation anyway.
> 
> Will try to squeeze that in within the next few days and post some impressions.


Do the RS1X and RS2X sound similar at all? I know in the past before “e” series they had a similar sound, the RS2 always being more aggressive of the two.


----------



## ESL-1 (Nov 7, 2021)

sling5s said:


> Do the RS1X and RS2X sound similar at all! I know in the past before “e” series they had a similar sound, the RS2 always being more aggressive of the two.


Since I only had the RS2x for a few days I did not get a lot of A/B comparisons in.  The ever elusive, virtually impossible "audio memory" is saying they were in a similar vein sonically but I know I was liking the RS1x better.   Regardless that is way too vague.  I will reach out and try to get another one for loan soon if I can.


----------



## sling5s (Nov 7, 2021)

ESL-1 said:


> Since I only had the RS2x for a few days I did not get a lot of A/B comparisons in.  The ever elusive, virtually impossible "audio memory" is saying they were in a similar vein sonically but I know I was liking the RS1x better.   Regardless that is way too vague.  I will reach out and try to get another one for loan soon if I


So many people preferred the RS2e over the RS1e (myself including); hearing you say you liked the RS1X better gives me hope that the world will be made right again. Exaggerating of course.


----------



## quentinspriggs (Nov 7, 2021)

I was one of the as well. I purchased a RS1x to compare to my 325x's. I heard the 325's are similar to the hemp. So if they are similar, them the hemp is related to the new RS2x. This Grado lineup is getting confusing for me lol.


----------



## sonicx2218

Got my RS2x a few days ago!

RS2x is definitely pretty different from the e series, while also retaining its key characteristics. (RS2e is currently my favorite headphone I own) It's a big enough change that I think I may try out the RS1x to see if I'll like them better than I did the RS1e (I preferred the RS2e of the 2). I'd say the biggest changes for the RS2x are the soundstage is wider, the vocals are less front and center, the sibilants are less out of control (See Avenged Sevenfold's: A little Piece of Heaven for a great comparison if you have both headphones), the instrument isolation is better, bass sounds awesome, heavy drumming sections are much more responsive and quick and don't muddy the mix now. 


Now, it sounds like it's a straight up upgrade in every way, BUT, it is definitely a departure in a way when it comes to the signature sound of the previous model. I felt the rs2e did a really good job of boosting decent but not amazing mixes to a better sounding place, where it was lively, in your face, and dynamic. Well, the downside of the rs2x becoming more detailed and balanced is that some songs are less exciting on it - they have a reduced oompf factor, and you can't even blame it on the headphones because in 10/10 cases, it is a problem with the mix of the songs listened to. However, do keep in mind that albums with good/great mixes sound phenomenal, and I will make the claim that these are 100% better on the rs2x, easily. 

I don't feel comfortable selling my rs2e's just yet until I do some more listening tests, but I am definitely surprised at how big of a jump this new line made and am pretty happy with them minus not liking the finish as much on the rs2x specifically. Excited to hear what others think when theirs' arrive. I don't think this is a straight up different pair of headphones, thankfully. That was my biggest fear going in.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

sonicx2218 said:


> Got my RS2x a few days ago!
> 
> RS2x is definitely pretty different from the e series, while also retaining its key characteristics. (RS2e is currently my favorite headphone I own) It's a big enough change that I think I may try out the RS1x to see if I'll like them better than I did the RS1e (I preferred the RS2e of the 2). I'd say the biggest changes for the RS2x are the soundstage is wider, the vocals are less front and center, the sibilants are less out of control (See Avenged Sevenfold's: A little Piece of Heaven for a great comparison if you have both headphones), the instrument isolation is better, bass sounds awesome, heavy drumming sections are much more responsive and quick and don't muddy the mix now.
> 
> ...



Have you tried the hemps or 325x?


----------



## sonicx2218

punkmanmatthew said:


> Have you tried the hemps or 325x?


Unfortunately not, sorry! I tried the majority of the i/e series releases, and now the RS2x. I didn't try out the hemps just bc I had no clue if it was just a gimmick or not at the time, but have heard good things about them retroactively. Wish I could be more help!


----------



## Stevko

qua2k said:


> By Grado. They include a XLR to 6.3 Grado adapter as well.
> 
> I will say that if you have balanced gear, it is nice.



only sold in the Grado store?never seen balanced Grados  other places. WHY?


----------



## trellus

Stevko said:


> only sold in the Grado store?never seen balanced Grados  other places. WHY?


I’m pretty sure if it is sold anywhere else reterminated for balanced, it would void the manufacture warranty.


----------



## ekolite

I like the full bodied rich rs-1 sound.  Tri-wood now?  Time to get out that loan.


----------



## Rebel Chris (Nov 8, 2021)

In Europe we have to wait untill they arrive in the shops. Plenty of time to think I want one for Christmas


----------



## Stevko

Rebel Chris said:


> In Europe we have to wait untill they arrive in the shops. Plenty of time to think I want one foor Christmas


Possible to buy from amazon.com. (not all modells)
But no Warranty outside US


----------



## zazex (Nov 9, 2021)

Gippy - ​"People said there was barely any difference, but perhaps the e had slightly more bass slam. Going from e to x seems to be a more significant difference, one that some people already don't agree with."


Well, I guess that would be the case regardless of what they did.


----------



## ekolite

Grado’s do alter sound when played a while albeit very slowly.  Will be interesting to hear opinions a bit later on as well.


----------



## ESL-1 (Nov 8, 2021)

I found that the time varied slightly with the PS2000e really arriving sonically as I passed 200 hours.  I found most of my others getting there after 100 hours and starting to show some change by 50 hours.

A gaggle of Grados.  These and all the rest of my Grados got break in time playing before I really formed my impressions.

I do the same for all my headphones, not just Grado.  The Sony MDR-Z1 took a very long time to totally evolve.


----------



## ekolite

Beautiful pic.  I see you took the vent circles off the Hemps.  Wish I knew how to do this.


----------



## qua2k (Nov 8, 2021)

ekolite said:


> Beautiful pic.  I see you took the vent circles off the Hemps.  Wish I knew how to do this.


There is a walkthrough a few hundred pages back. I dont think it is particularly hard to do just a lot of cleanup afterwards with the small pieces that are glues to the grill. Also painting of the grill because once the buttons are taken off/glue, sharpie can do the job. The only risk is doing it in a rush and potentially leaving or not being able to get out a piece of broken button into the housing.

Also, I think Grado will ship the Hemp without the button, if requested in advance.


----------



## ESL-1

ekolite said:


> Beautiful pic.  I see you took the vent circles off the Hemps.  Wish I knew how to do this.


Thanks, a chance photo as I was experimenting with an amp a friend built so I just moved that group onto a chair nearby.  I don’t know if you noticed but they are sitting gently on top of a Maple Tree Audio tube that I am contemplating selling.

Will be back to you about the button question.


----------



## DTgill

ESL-1 said:


> Thanks, a chance photo as I was experimenting with an amp a friend built so I just moved that group onto a chair nearby.  I don’t know if you noticed but they are sitting gently on top of a Maple Tree Audio tube that I am contemplating selling.
> 
> Will be back to you about the button question.


Is that fire extinguisher, in case of class A fire?


----------



## ESL-1 (Nov 8, 2021)

qua2k said:


> There is a walkthrough a few hundred pages back. I dont think it is particularly hard to do just a lot of cleanup afterwards with the small pieces that are glues to the grill. Also painting of the grill because once the buttons are taken off/glue, sharpie can do the job. The only risk is doing it in a rush and potentially leaving or not being able to get out a piece of broken button into the housing.
> 
> Also, I think Grado will ship the Hemp without the button, if requested in advance.


To go along with above is the fact which I doubt is any secret that hot glue is used to attach the buttons.  You would need to carefully reverse that with the careful application of heat to the button to loosen the grip.  As stated that would leave evidence of the mod as the grill will need at least that color touch up.  If small then a black marker should suffice.  If larger then Testor’s black enamel for models lightly applied will blend better as the blue tone of the marker might be more noticeable in that situation than black paint.

MOST Important is not to apply too much heat as you could easily damage the drivers and would not be covered by the warranty.

Tread softly. 👍🏻


----------



## lukipela

Any impressions on the Pokémons yet?


----------



## ESL-1

DTgill said:


> Is that fire extinguisher, in case of class A fire?


Of course, all that wood……🧯
🔥💥


----------



## sonicx2218

lukipela said:


> Any impressions on the Pokémons yet?


I'm curious about this too. I couldn't tell what model was reskinned. They look really cool, though.


----------



## emorrison33 (Nov 8, 2021)

punkmanmatthew said:


> I also haven’t seen much of a comparison on the RS2e vs the hemp? I saw one person back in this thread share on it but just that one. They seemed to like the RS2e more. I saw one other person on another forums say the hemp was better but not much detail. Anyone else compared them at all?


The Hemp definitely has more bass, while reduced in the highs (slightly) compared to the RS2e.  The RS2e is more resolving though.  Soundstage is wider on the Hemp, imo. The are very similar, but I think the Hemps just have something special about them.  I prefer the Hemps over the RS2e.  I actually brought the RS2e into work so they would get some play time.  Different enough to keep both in my collection.

Edit to add:  The RS2e is your typical Grado sound.  The Hemps are more laid back, I think.  When I say resolving for the RS2e, I mean things are more up front in the placement so you hear things right away.  Maybe the wrong word to use? But I think the Hemps have more detail.


----------



## ESL-1

sonicx2218 said:


> I'm curious about this too. I couldn't tell what model was reskinned. They look really cool, though.


They are actually separate designs onto themselves.  They are not a re-badging of any current or past model.


----------



## ekolite (Nov 8, 2021)

ESL-1 said:


> Thanks, a chance photo as I was experimenting with an amp a friend built so I just moved that group onto a chair nearby.  I don’t know if you noticed but they are sitting gently on top of a Maple Tree Audio tube that I am contemplating selling.
> 
> Will be back to you about the button question.


Another killer pic.  I really like how your setup is looking.  I did think they might be on a tube lol.


----------



## Stevko




----------



## ekolite

qua2k said:


> There is a walkthrough a few hundred pages back. I dont think it is particularly hard to do just a lot of cleanup afterwards with the small pieces that are glues to the grill. Also painting of the grill because once the buttons are taken off/glue, sharpie can do the job. The only risk is doing it in a rush and potentially leaving or not being able to get out a piece of broken button into the housing.
> 
> Also, I think Grado will ship the Hemp without the button, if requested in advance.


I appreciate that as well, but I have decided it’s not worth the risk for me to mess it up.  Thanks though and keep jamming Grado.


----------



## ESL-1

ekolite said:


> Another killer pic.  I really like how your setup is looking.  I did think they might be on a tube lol.


Thanks for the nice words.  The rack is one of 3 abodes I have in the house for amp set ups.  Below is pretty much the current state of that.  Always fun to share.


----------



## ekolite

ESL-1 said:


> To go along with above is the fact which I doubt is any secret that hot glue is used to attach the buttons.  You would need to carefully reverse that with the careful application of heat to the button to loosen the grip.  As stated that would leave evidence of the mod as the grill will need at least that color touch up.  If small then a black marker should suffice.  If larger then Testor’s black enamel for models lightly applied will blend better as the blue tone of the marker might be more noticeable in that situation than black paint.
> 
> MOST Important is not to apply too much heat as you could easily damage the drivers and would not be covered by the warranty.
> 
> Tread softly. 👍🏻


Dude your’e awesome.   May I ask how


ESL-1 said:


> To go along with above is the fact which I doubt is any secret that hot glue is used to attach the buttons.  You would need to carefully reverse that with the careful application of heat to the button to loosen the grip.  As stated that would leave evidence of the mod as the grill will need at least that color touch up.  If small then a black marker should suffice.  If larger then Testor’s black enamel for models lightly applied will blend better as the blue tone of the marker might be more noticeable in that situation than black paint.
> 
> MOST Important is not to apply too much heat as you could easily damage the drivers and would not be covered by the warranty.
> 
> Tread softly. 👍🏻


Dude, your’e awesome.


ESL-1 said:


> To go along with above is the fact which I doubt is any secret that hot glue is used to attach the buttons.  You would need to carefully reverse that with the careful application of heat to the button to loosen the grip.  As stated that would leave evidence of the mod as the grill will need at least that color touch up.  If small then a black marker should suffice.  If larger then Testor’s black enamel for models lightly applied will blend better as the blue tone of the marker might be more noticeable in that situation than black paint.
> 
> MOST Important is not to apply too much heat as you could easily damage the drivers and would not be covered by the warranty.
> 
> Tread softly. 👍🏻


Dude,


ESL-1 said:


> To go along with above is the fact which I doubt is any secret that hot glue is used to attach the buttons.  You would need to carefully reverse that with the careful application of heat to the button to loosen the grip.  As stated that would leave evidence of the mod as the grill will need at least that color touch up.  If small then a black marker should suffice.  If larger then Testor’s black enamel for models lightly applied will blend better as the blue tone of the marker might be more noticeable in that situation than black paint.
> 
> MOST Important is not to apply too much heat as you could easily damage the drivers and would not be covered by the warranty.
> 
> Tread softly. 👍🏻


Dude, you’re awesome.  Btw in love with the looks of your GH2’s.  Nice tube amp too.


----------



## ekolite (Nov 8, 2021)

Sorry having problems writing this on this phone I’m using right now


----------



## ekolite

ekolite said:


> I appreciate that as well, but I have decided it’s not worth the risk for me to mess it up.  Thanks though and keep jamming





ESL-1 said:


> Thanks for the nice words.  The rack is one of 3 abodes I have in the house for amp set ups.  Below is pretty much the current state of that.  Always fun to share.


Yea you just have to love a quality amp.  They will add a certain clarity and effect to your headphones that no eq on the planet can duplicate.


----------



## Stevko

Best so far….


----------



## ESL-1 (Nov 8, 2021)

ekolite said:


> Yea you just have to love a quality amp.  They will add a certain clarity and effect to your headphones that no eq on the planet can duplicate.


Without losing sight of the music I am pretty familiar with the characteristics of my different amps so they can be my seasoning for a best match combo.
I have quite a few amps that combine real well with Grados along with other headphone/amp combos.

Some additional “Spices”…. ha


----------



## ekolite

Stevko said:


> Best so far….





Stevko said:


> Best so far….





ESL-1 said:


> Without losing sight of the music I am pretty familiar with the characteristics of my different amps so they can be my seasoning for a best match combo.
> I have quite a few amps that combine real well with Grados along with other headphone/amp combos.
> 
> Some additional “Spices”…. ha


Looking for a portable


ESL-1 said:


> Without losing sight of the music I am pretty familiar with the characteristics of my different amps so they can be my seasoning for a best match combo.
> I have quite a few amps that combine real well with Grados along with other headphone/amp combos.
> 
> Some additional “Spices”…. ha


l


----------



## ekolite (Nov 8, 2021)

Looking for a portable amp atm.  If you are ever on the hunt for one.  Check out the Vorzuge Pure II series.  Excellent amps!  Best portables I have heard on the market.


----------



## quentinspriggs

Stevko said:


> Best so far….


Wow that is an old Grado...


----------



## DTgill

ESL-1 said:


> Thanks for the nice words.  The rack is one of 3 abodes I have in the house for amp set ups.  Below is pretty much the current state of that.  Always fun to share.


----------



## kmhaynes

Stevko said:


> Best so far….


Yes, I'm headed back to the SR325is myself (silver not gold) from the PS500e (which is very good, but ...).  IMO, the 'e' series took a nice step toward a smoother sound for Grado -- the 'x' series seems to be heading toward "Sennheiser" land -- much more laid back.  Give me the crisp up-front older 325 sound!!


----------



## ekolite

Yes I found a place that sells the rs2-i brand new in the box for 795.00. They also sell the ra-1 headphone amps for retail price, I think.  I would love to hear some impressions of the rs2-i.


----------



## DTgill

Let me introduce you to my latest acquisition... Now if only my GS1000 would get here


----------



## kmhaynes

DTgill said:


> Let me introduce you to my latest acquisition... Now if only my GS1000 would get here


Curious to hear your impression of these. At their price, I'm sure they will fall short of the GS1000, but who knows?!


----------



## DTgill (Nov 8, 2021)

kmhaynes said:


> Curious to hear your impression of these. At their price, I'm sure they will fall short of the GS1000, but who knows?!


One thing I can say about these (since I've only listened for a little while) is they are clear like all of my other Grado cans, these sound close to the 325x I think I'm gonna like these. IMHO I think they sound much better than their price point, maybe a bit more forward than my RS1e. 
For sure more trebbly than my RS1e, not a bad thing...


----------



## Mightygrey

ekolite said:


> Beautiful pic.  I see you took the vent circles off the Hemps.  Wish I knew how to do this.


Use a hairdryer.


----------



## j0val

Ordered the RS1x today. I previously had the GH4, which I sold because I bought the Meze Empyreans. Hoping the RS1x will be a great enhancement over my previous Grados. Going to be connecting it to a Lyr 3 and Bifrost 2.


----------



## ekolite (Nov 8, 2021)

j0val said:


> Ordered the RS1x today. I previously had the GH4, which I sold because I bought the Meze Empyreans. Hoping the RS1x will be a great enhancement over my previous Grados. Going to be connecting it to a Lyr 3 and Bifrost 2.


Congrats.  I’m ordering that headphone in a few weeks if I can find it.   Something about the Grado sounds reels you back in.  They look something of an enigma to me when I first saw them.  A heart of maple, a hit of hemp and a taste of Cocobola.


----------



## j0val

ekolite said:


> Congrats.  I’m ordering that headphone in a few weeks if I can find it.   Something about the Grado sounds reels you back in.  They look something of an enigma to me when I first saw them.  A heart of maple, a hit of hemp and a taste of Cocobola.



Nice. I just ordered from Audio46 today. 

You’re right. There’s something about Grado that keeps me coming back. I only had the Empyreans for a few months. They’re great headphones, but the Grados are kings of low volume listening. 

I hope the new driver adds some width to the soundstage on the RS1X.


----------



## ekolite (Nov 8, 2021)

j0val said:


> Nice. I just ordered from Audio46 today.
> 
> You’re right. There’s something about Grado that keeps me coming back. I only had the Empyreans for a few months. They’re great headphones, but the Grados are kings of low volume listening.
> 
> I hope the new driver adds some width to the soundstage on the RS1X.


If soundstage is important you won’t be dissapounted with the the rs1. I had the Rs1e for a while.  Had a custom cable job done on them from an online dealer.. well the cable end broke within 6 months and I was gentle with it.  They internally wired the headphones. So going back to the original cable was out of the question.  And me sending them back for a repair only to have fixed again and again was out of the question for me as well.  Anyways the Rs1e still made an impression on me that I will come back for its new incarnation. Albeit with included cable this time.  Check out Allison Krauss and Union Station’s album called Live on stream or physical when you get your rs1x.  I recommend that to the fullest!


----------



## joseph69

ESL-1 said:


> Some additional “Spices”…. ha


Good stuff!


----------



## sonicx2218

j0val said:


> Nice. I just ordered from Audio46 today.
> 
> You’re right. There’s something about Grado that keeps me coming back. I only had the Empyreans for a few months. They’re great headphones, but the Grados are kings of low volume listening.
> 
> I hope the new driver adds some width to the soundstage on the RS1X.


Soundstage is definitely wider on the X models, can confirm.


----------



## j0val

sonicx2218 said:


> Soundstage is definitely wider on the X models, can confirm.



Nice. Looking forward to it. My previous GH4 had great instrument separation, but lacked a wide soundstage.


----------



## j0val

ekolite said:


> If soundstage is important you won’t be dissapounted with the the rs1. I had the Rs1e for a while.  Had a custom cable job done on them from an online dealer.. well the cable end broke within 6 months and I was gentle with it.  They internally wired the headphones. So going back to the original cable was out of the question.  And me sending them back for a repair only to have fixed again and again was out of the question for me as well.  Anyways the Rs1e still made an impression on me that I will come back for its new incarnation. Albeit with included cable this time.  Check out Allison Krauss and Union Station’s album called Live on stream or physical when you get your rs1x.  I recommend that to the fullest!



Thanks! Can’t wait to try them out.


----------



## ekolite

sonicx2218 said:


> Soundstage is definitely wider on the X models, can confirm.


The Hemp is really an x model right?  If so I’m listening to one right now.


----------



## rasmushorn

kmhaynes said:


> Yes, I'm headed back to the SR325is myself (silver not gold) from the PS500e (which is very good, but ...).  IMO, the 'e' series took a nice step toward a smoother sound for Grado -- the 'x' series seems to be heading toward "Sennheiser" land -- much more laid back.  Give me the crisp up-front older 325 sound!!


I envy those who kept their Golden 325i. This was my old 325i and the legendary LISA III. 
I will see if I can find a 325i again somewhere but also get to hear the 325x - still hoping that it could have some of the old metallic sound...


----------



## Stevko

kmhaynes said:


> Yes, I'm headed back to the SR325is myself (silver not gold) from the PS500e (which is very good, but ...).  IMO, the 'e' series took a nice step toward a smoother sound for Grado -- the 'x' series seems to be heading toward "Sennheiser" land -- much more laid back.  Give me the crisp up-front older 325 sound!!


yes, the old 325 sounds very good to me. wide soundstage. rythm, perfekt slam. mellow and relaxing.
my 80e is a far way back. considering to buy a 325 e before they are gone. i am not ready for the x yet.


----------



## DTgill

Elusive Grado mating ritual


----------



## kmhaynes

FYI, for anyone wanting a excellent condition PS500e, mine is for sale in the Classifieds.  I let go of the RS2e because the 500e is a small step up in realism and detail, AND it is definitely the warmest / darkest in the Grado line up to it.


----------



## sonicx2218

ESL-1 said:


> They are actually separate designs onto themselves.  They are not a re-badging of any current or past model.


I believe you, but it's weird that they messed up on the site listing and say it's an SR80x model


----------



## ESL-1

DTgill said:


> Elusive Grado mating ritual


Hey, this site is PG rated, this type of behavior should be kept behind closed doors


----------



## ekolite (Nov 9, 2021)

If anyone is interested.. The place that is selling the new ra-1 amps and new rs2-i’s is called www.lpgear.com


----------



## ekolite

kmhaynes said:


> FYI, for anyone wanting a excellent condition PS500e, mine is for sale in the Classifieds.  I let go of the RS2e because the 500e is a small step up in realism and detail, AND it is definitely the warmest / darkest in the Grado line up to it.


Those are some of the best bang for the buck Grado’s in the lineup.


----------



## movinIron (Nov 9, 2021)

ekolite said:


> Looking for a portable amp atm.  If you are ever on the hunt for one.  Check out the Vorzuge Pure II series.  Excellent amps!  Best portables I have heard on the market.


Interesting. Never heard of that company before?!
Vorzüge is a german word meaning something between asset(s) and advantage(s). Maybe nearer advantages. Their slogan means ‘quantum leap by innovation‘, may be they wanted to say ‘leading by innovation‘ or something like that.
So a german company I never heard of? Arouses curiosity. (Positively)
No german website. Ok, maybe they are more interested in the international market. Linnenberg did so When they sold more of their stuff internationally than in their home country.
But… my little middle european home country is called ‘Headphone Land‘ by every headphone company‘s salesman. Even in New York I haven’t seen this much headphones/squaremeter. (No offense meant, if possible at all to take it as one.) So why miss the market?
Ok, DuckDuckGo, the big G, and the other usual suspects have to find answers.
A guy named Keith Ong founded a company in Stuttgart in 2013. Interesting, I found (positive!) reviews written in 2014/2015 referring to products of 2011. The company moved to Böblingen (20 km/ 12,5 mi) in 2017. In September 2019 the company was liquidated. The products were made in Singapore. I didn’t find where or something about Mr. Ong in my few minutes of investigation. Moon Audio doesn‘t sell Vorzüge any more. There still is the website where you can order the products directly. Currently with X-Mas offers.
When you read my post(s) you can easily ‘detect‘ that I‘m no native speaker. (And please do never refer to my poor school/autodidactic English.) Polite readers will find this usage of words sometimes …a bit strange. (Thanks for your kindness.) 😏
It was this feeling about the usage of german words by Vorzüge, that made me curious.
That this might not be a (real/any more) german company has no meaning. Look at A&K. iRiver was connected to ‘mp3-Player‘ so, why not take a British sounding name with the better sounding stuff? (Astell is french-based British,  Kern is Saxon.) By the way, Germans dig for British sounding Hi-Fi company names. (And smile at the Hi-Fi-Man and Lux-Man with their capes flying to protect the innocent… 😜) Names. OK, let’s talk about some Schiit.
Back to the story: Vorzüge has some good reviews, even at head-fi.org, their products were once sold by Moon Audio.
In terms of warranty it feels somewhat risky to have only the website forms, no company history, not a single name, no picture of the team, office… designing/production process?
(And I personally *hate* not knowing what DAC is used…)
But the most important question is:
How does it sound, connected to a Grado headphone?
😃


----------



## zazex

ekolite said:


> Congrats.  I’m ordering that headphone in a few weeks if I can find it.   *Something about the Grado sounds reels you back in*.  They look something of an enigma to me when I first saw them.  A heart of maple, a hit of hemp and a taste of Cocobola.



Yes, great sound quite unlike any other headphones.


----------



## ekolite

movinIron said:


> Interesting. Never heard of that company before?!
> Vorzüge is a german word meaning something between asset(s) and advantage(s). Maybe nearer advantages. Their slogan means ‘quantum leap by innovation‘, may be they wanted to say ‘leading by innovation‘ or something like that.
> So a german company I never heard of? Arouses curiosity. (Positively)
> No german website. Ok, maybe they are more interested in the international market. Linnenberg did so When they sold more of their stuff internationally than in their home country.
> ...


It would probably pair quite nicely.  I had some Audeze el-8s and some ultrasone edition 8’s.  It was in these times I realized that this little headphone amp could drive the very best headphones one could drive with sublime sound.  I had not heard a Grado when I had the amp.  This was right after.  But it’s a Honey.  Vorzuge Pure II+ was the model.  About 6 years ago.  I am thinking of buying two of these amps.  The Pro models. I bought my first amp from them so I could get it in peal white color as moonaudio only sold it in black.


----------



## rasmushorn

movinIron said:


> Interesting. Never heard of that company before?!
> Vorzüge is a german word meaning something between asset(s) and advantage(s). Maybe nearer advantages. Their slogan means ‘quantum leap by innovation‘, may be they wanted to say ‘leading by innovation‘ or something like that.
> So a german company I never heard of? Arouses curiosity. (Positively)


Vorzüge was pretty popular years ago. I never had one myself but heard them at meets and CanJams. Another German I am hoping will continue to produce amps and DACs is legendary Meier Audio. He is still in business but currently do not create as many new products as he used to. He is having a Christmas sale right now. http://www.meier-audio.homepage.t-online.de/amplifiers.html 
His Quickstep pairs great with Grados but his desktop amps are better with higher impedance headphones.


----------



## ekolite

rasmushorn said:


> Vorzüge was pretty popular years ago. I never had one myself but heard them at meets and CanJams. Another German I am hoping will continue to produce amps and DACs is legendary Meier Audio. He is still in business but currently do not create as many new products as he used to. He is having a Christmas sale right now. http://www.meier-audio.homepage.t-online.de/amplifiers.html
> His Quickstep pairs great with Grados but his desktop amps are better with higher impedance headphones.


They look very promising.  What is drawing me back to the Vorzuge the most is it’s ability to sit Under my phone attached with Velcro and has a rechargeable battery that lasts 10 hours.  I am probably going to get two amps as I usually would have my amp on longer than that through the day.  And hate having to wait for my tunes.


----------



## Stevko

Corda rock`s looks nice.
christmas gift for my self?


----------



## ekolite (Nov 10, 2021)

I think I might get the quickstep actually.  It runs off a 9 volt battery as well as power.  I would prefer to have a swap in on the fly battery rather than having to wait a few hours to charge my amp.  It also will fit beautifully under my iPhone.  Only thing I’m not sure of is if they ship to U.S…


----------



## fleasbaby

Well, it took a few years but the new RS1x and RS2x look remarkably like the layered cup design that has been floating around the DIY community for a while now:

https://gradolabs.com/headphones/reference-series/item/133-rs1x?mc_cid=a0097f9e12&mc_eid=ccfe07510c

https://gradolabs.com/headphones/reference-series/item/134-rs2x?mc_cid=a0097f9e12&mc_eid=ccfe07510c

For the record, the first person I saw do this was thelostMIDrange (no longer a member). Glad they are doing it...the layering looks good, and can impart a nice tone, combining the best parts of each wood picked.


----------



## sling5s (Nov 10, 2021)

fleasbaby said:


> Well, it took a few years but the new RS1x and RS2x look remarkably like the layered cup design that has been floating around the DIY community for a while now:
> 
> https://gradolabs.com/headphones/reference-series/item/133-rs1x?mc_cid=a0097f9e12&mc_eid=ccfe07510c
> 
> ...


It’s almost like Grado started to finally pay attention to all the aftermarket cups (DIY) and drivers and learn from it.

I imagine at some point, those who make and sell aftermarket drivers will offer the more older traditional Grado sound signature of the past for those who liked and want more upper midrange and treble.


----------



## fleasbaby

sling5s said:


> It’s almost like Grado started to finally pay attention to all the aftermarket cups (DIY) and drivers and learn from it.
> 
> I imagine at some point, those who make and sell aftermarket drivers will offer the more older traditional Grado sound signature of the past for those who liked and want more upper midrange and treble.



Agreed. I guess us aftermarket guys will need to get creative and start with the next series of innovations...

For that older Grado signature, Elleven Acoustica already does their P1 driver, which is meant to emulate the HP1 headphone. Its definitely something worth keeping an eye on, especially as pink driver versions of vintage Grado get scarcer.


----------



## sling5s (Nov 10, 2021)

fleasbaby said:


> Agreed. I guess us aftermarket guys will need to get creative and start with the next series of innovations...
> 
> For that older Grado signature, Elleven Acoustica already does their P1 driver, which is meant to emulate the HP1 headphone. Its definitely something worth keeping an eye on, especially as pink driver versions of vintage Grado get scarcer.


I guess not that old. Not so much the Jospeh Grado sound signature but the early John Grado "classic buttoned" versions and "i" series sound signature. For example, there are and will be those here who prefer the "i and e" (except rs1e which kind of a poor precursor and Hemp a more successful version of the "x" series) over the "x".


----------



## movinIron

rasmushorn said:


> Vorzüge was pretty popular years ago. I never had one myself but heard them at meets and CanJams. Another German I am hoping will continue to produce amps and DACs is legendary Meier Audio. He is still in business but currently do not create as many new products as he used to. He is having a Christmas sale right now. http://www.meier-audio.homepage.t-online.de/amplifiers.html
> His Quickstep pairs great with Grados but his desktop amps are better with higher impedance headphones.


Insider: Go for a used Corda Classic FF. It‘s hard to find, but incredibly good sounding. On par with a Lehmann Linear SE. Very high resolution, a (slightly) touch less than the Lehmann, but more lively.


----------



## ekolite

sling5s said:


> I guess not that old. Not so much the Jospeh Grado sound signature but the early John Grado "classic buttoned" versions and "i" series sound signature. For example, there are and will be those here who prefer the "i and e" (except rs1e which kind of a poor precursor and Hemp a more successful version of the "x" series) over the "x".


Sounds wonderful.  The rf noise eliminator for iPhones is what really sings to me.  I bet it sounds fantastic!


----------



## qua2k (Nov 10, 2021)

I added a suede ZMF Pilot Pad to my Hemp. After adjusting each side down a bit, added pad and comfort is much improved! I usually never buy anything with velcro on it, just a overall horrible worst sound in the world, but exception made. Recommended addition.


----------



## j0val

Quick impression is that these are the best Grados I’ve heard straight out of the box. Detailed, but not sibilant. It’s missing the larger soundstage and extra bass I had with the Empyreans, but it’s great so far for the price.


----------



## movinIron

j0val said:


> Quick impression is that these are the best Grados I’ve heard straight out of the box. Detailed, but not sibilant. It’s missing the larger soundstage and extra bass I had with the Empyreans, but it’s great so far for the price.


A ’Coke bottle‘ tube on a Lyr? Intriguing! 
What is it?


----------



## jonathan c

j0val said:


> Quick impression is that these are the best Grados I’ve heard straight out of the box. Detailed, but not sibilant. It’s missing the larger soundstage and extra bass I had with the Empyreans, but it’s great so far for the price.


Hmm…”straight out of the box” ==> improve over time 😀…


----------



## jonathan c

j0val said:


> Quick impression is that these are the best Grados I’ve heard straight out of the box. Detailed, but not sibilant. It’s missing the larger soundstage and extra bass I had with the Empyreans, but it’s great so far for the price.


This in the Lyr…?


----------



## j0val

movinIron said:


> A ’Coke bottle‘ tube on a Lyr? Intriguing!
> What is it?



Yep. It’s a Shuguang Treasure.


----------



## j0val

jonathan c said:


> Hmm…”straight out of the box” ==> improve over time 😀…



That’s what I’m expecting!


----------



## ekolite

j0val said:


> Quick impression is that these are the best Grados I’ve heard straight out of the box. Detailed, but not sibilant. It’s missing the larger soundstage and extra bass I had with the Empyreans, but it’s great so far for the price.


Beauty!


----------



## j0val

Here’s a closer picture of the layering on the RS1x. This headphone is beautiful and has a very classic dark look.


----------



## YtseJamer

j0val said:


> Here’s a closer picture of the layering on the RS1x. This headphone is beautiful and has a very classic dark look.



Congrats.  They are beautiful!


----------



## ekolite

j0val said:


> Here’s a closer picture of the layering on the RS1x. This headphone is beautiful and has a very classic dark look.


Does the hemp wood have a rough or smooth texture to it??


----------



## j0val

ekolite said:


> Does the hemp wood have a rough or smooth texture to it??


Great question. I walked over to them now to feel it. The hemp section feels like a smoothed cork texture. I can feel that some of the fibers stick out. Definitely rough compared to the cocobolo top ring.


----------



## ekolite

j0val said:


> Great question. I walked over to them now to feel it. The hemp section feels like a smoothed cork texture. I can feel that some of the fibers stick out. Definitely rough compared to the cocobolo top ring.


They have a very home style look to them.  It’s growing on me fast.  You are very fortunate to have them so early.


----------



## j0val

ekolite said:


> They have a very home style look to them.  It’s growing on me fast.  You are very fortunate to have them so early.


It was just good timing. Sold my Empyreans to have a better WFH setup with near field speakers and a decent pair of headphones.


----------



## Shane D

j0val said:


> Great question. I walked over to them now to feel it. The hemp section feels like a smoothed cork texture. I can feel that some of the fibers stick out. Definitely rough compared to the cocobolo top ring.


It looks like particle board. I always thought that about the Hemps too.


----------



## ekolite

Getting mine in a few weeks.  Being patient.  Thanks for the photos.


----------



## sonicx2218

j0val said:


> Here’s a closer picture of the layering on the RS1x. This headphone is beautiful and has a very classic dark look.


Looks nice! I def prefer their look to my RS2x. I was wondering if you had any initial takes on the headphones? I'm thinking of grabbing the RS1x to compare with the RS2x but haven't heard enough people talk about them yet.


----------



## ekolite (Nov 11, 2021)

j0val said:


> Here’s a closer picture of the layering on the RS1x. This headphone is beautiful and has a very classic dark look.


The more I look at this pic the more handsome they look.  Would love to hear what you think after they settle in for a bit.


----------



## rasmushorn

Interesting times. I can't wait to reads peoples impressions on RS-1X and RS-2X and comparisons to Hemps, SRXx and what sort of amplification they pair well with.


----------



## fleasbaby

I wonder how soon until Grado starts doing detachable cables. Can't be far behind. I think its the last thing modders do they haven't picked up


----------



## sonicx2218

fleasbaby said:


> I wonder how soon until Grado starts doing detachable cables. Can't be far behind. I think its the last thing modders do they haven't picked up


Yea, I love mine, but untangling them is a nightmare. Fingers crossed the next line has them.


----------



## j0val (Nov 11, 2021)

sonicx2218 said:


> Looks nice! I def prefer their look to my RS2x. I was wondering if you had any initial takes on the headphones? I'm thinking of grabbing the RS1x to compare with the RS2x but haven't heard enough people talk about them yet.


My quick initial impression is that they’re the best Grado I’ve owned so far. Compared to my last owned pair, the GH4, they’re definitely a step up.

The RS1x has a more natural sound to them. The timbre on guitars and pianos is amazing. It’s a slightly darker sound, but not as dark as a PS500e from what I can remember. Instrument separation is still good, but it still doesn’t quite have a large/wide soundstage (does any Grado?).

 If Grado could make the RS1X sound with a larger soundstage and great imaging, I feel like it would be perfect to me. I have a 3rd party g cushion on the way, so maybe that will help with the soundstage.

Aside from the sound, they also look and feel great. Also, the new Grado smell is slightly nostalgic for me.


----------



## ESL-1

ekolite said:


> They look very promising.  What is drawing me back to the Vorzuge the most is it’s ability to sit Under my phone attached with Velcro and has a rechargeable battery that lasts 10 hours.  I am probably going to get two amps as I usually would have my amp on longer than that through the day.  And hate having to wait for my tunes.


Two portables that I have that are ver good with Grados.  The ALO Continental  v5 is an amazing small amp and definitely likes Grados.  Build quality is superb and it can handle any but my most inefficient phones.  Rechargeable batteries with ten hours of play time.  A second an less expensive good match is the HeadAmp Pico Power.  It uses two 9 volt batteries and gives a lot of playtime on a set.  When done all you need to do is replace the batteries, no waiting for recharge time.  I like that especially if I am traveling.  The Fostex HPV-1 is more of a transportable due to it’s larger size and needs recharging after about 10 hours.  Jude had introduced that to me at one of the local meets several years ago.


j0val said:


> My quick initial impression is that they’re the best Grado I’ve owned so far. Compared to my last owned pair, the GH4, they’re definitely a step up.
> 
> The RS1x has a more natural sound to them. The timbre on guitars and pianos is amazing. It’s a slightly darker sound, but not as dark as a PS500e from what I can remember. Instrument separation is still good, but it still doesn’t quite have a large/wide soundstage (does any Grado?).
> 
> ...


Don’t forget they will be evolving as you get playtime on them.  Mine have a fairly good soundstage with my amps that have extra good synergy with Grados.  My usual feeling is you start to hear differences at 50 hours and at 100 hours they should be showing their full potential.  The PS2000e was the exception, it was still improving at 200 & more hours.  

I just got a RS2x and expect to be doing some comparisons over the weekend.  Will probably throw the Hemp into the mix.  I very much like what I am hearing so far with the x models.

Congrats 🍾 and enjoy the ride….


----------



## ESL-1

A few photos that I forgot to attach on my earlier post about portable amps, just realized they did not attach originally.


----------



## YtseJamer

ESL-1 said:


> I just got a RS2x and expect to be doing some comparisons over the weekend.  Will probably throw the Hemp into the mix.  I very much like what I am hearing so far with the x models.



That'd be great if you could compare the Hemp vs the RS1x/RS2x.  I'm still very happy with the Hemp, but I have to admit that I'm very tempted to order the RS1x.


----------



## ESL-1

sonicx2218 said:


> Yea, I love mine, but untangling them is a nightmare. Fingers crossed the next line has them.


I found once you get them straightened they will usually not get tangled so easily if you make sure neither cup rotates!S you handle them, same method I used on all my previous Grados. I actually like the new jacketed cable, I have several models with them.


----------



## sonicx2218

ESL-1 said:


> I found once you get them straightened they will usually not get tangled so easily if you make sure neither cup rotates!S you handle them, same method I used on all my previous Grados. I actually like the new jacketed cable, I have several models with them.


I should take time aside to fix mine, but I'm just paranoid about messing them up lol. Mine arrived super tangled out of the box.


----------



## sonicx2218

j0val said:


> My quick initial impression is that they’re the best Grado I’ve owned so far. Compared to my last owned pair, the GH4, they’re definitely a step up.
> 
> The RS1x has a more natural sound to them. The timbre on guitars and pianos is amazing. It’s a slightly darker sound, but not as dark as a PS500e from what I can remember. Instrument separation is still good, but it still doesn’t quite have a large/wide soundstage (does any Grado?).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the initial take! Curious to hear if you've tried either the RS1/2e or the RS2x? I like my RS2x, but they are definitely more reserved than the RS2e and while I'm glad they gain more detail/soundstage in the trade off, I was kind of hoping the RS1x would be just a bit more lively vs. analytical.


----------



## TooFrank

Does any of you know where (who) to mod your Grado's to obtain the possibility of using a balanced cable. I'm in Europe. Thanks


----------



## punkmanmatthew

The hemps have 44mm drivers right?


----------



## joeq70

punkmanmatthew said:


> The hemps have 44mm drivers right?


Yes, they do.


----------



## j0val

sonicx2218 said:


> Thanks for the initial take! Curious to hear if you've tried either the RS1/2e or the RS2x? I like my RS2x, but they are definitely more reserved than the RS2e and while I'm glad they gain more detail/soundstage in the trade off, I was kind of hoping the RS1x would be just a bit more lively vs. analytical.



I tried the RS2e awhile back, but it’s been too long to remember what they sounded like. 

I’m curious to know how the RS1x compares to the GS3000e.


----------



## ekolite

Yeah will be really interesting what they do with the pro and statement series.


----------



## Gippy

TooFrank said:


> Does any of you know where (who) to mod your Grado's to obtain the possibility of using a balanced cable. I'm in Europe. Thanks



Buy the connectors (XLR4 male and female) and then get any electronics repair shop with a soldering iron to do it for you.


----------



## ESL-1

j0val said:


> I tried the RS2e awhile back, but it’s been too long to remember what they sounded like.
> 
> I’m curious to know how the RS1x compares to the GS3000e.


I will try to get to a little duet going with these two.  I better start “warming up” the GS3000e in preparation.
😎


----------



## j0val

ESL-1 said:


> I will try to get to a little duet going with these two.  I better start “warming up” the GS3000e in preparation.
> 😎


I’m jealous. Can’t wait to hear your comparison.


----------



## jonathan c

ESL-1 said:


> I will try to get to a little duet going with these two.  I better start “warming up” the GS3000e in preparation.
> 😎


Do you have any experience / thoughts on GS3000e vs PS2000e? I have the PS2000e and am considering Grado addition(s?).


----------



## ESL-1 (Nov 12, 2021)

jonathan c said:


> Do you have any experience / thoughts on GS3000e vs PS2000e? I have the PS2000e and am considering Grado addition(s?).


Yes I do, I have both of them.  Two great phones, different final results.  The PS2000e is my vote for best sounding Grado.  The Joseph Grado Signature HP1000 is right up there, two different approaches.  The GS3000e is the Best wood earcup model that Grado has made in my opinion.  Hard to describe but the wood influenced sonics seem to give a very natural result in the overall sonic picture.

Late here and I still want a last of the night bit of quality music.  I will add PS2000e impressions and fill them in over the weekend.  You can also get a more clear and full accessment if you find my mini review of the PS2000e, a thread with over 300 posts that began right after the introduction of the PS2000e.


----------



## TooFrank

Gippy said:


> Buy the connectors (XLR4 male and female) and then get any electronics repair shop with a soldering iron to do it for you.


Many thanks, just another stupid question: Does this mean that you're replacing the 6.3 mm (or 3.5 mm) with an XLR4? And why both male and female?


----------



## Gippy

The cable is snipped about 10-15cm from the plug. The male XLR4 plug is soldered to the headphone end. The female XLR4 plug is soldered to the snipped end, which creates an XLR4 to TRS adapter. You can now use the headphone balanced or unbalanced.


----------



## Dana Reed

Just placed an order for an RS1x along with an extra pair of G cushions, so I can compare with my GS2000e.  Love those, but they're a bit much for walking around with, and my old 325s are held together with epoxy and electrical tape at this point.


----------



## TooFrank

Gippy said:


> The cable is snipped about 10-15cm from the plug. The male XLR4 plug is soldered to the headphone end. The female XLR4 plug is soldered to the snipped end, which creates an XLR4 to TRS adapter. You can now use the headphone balanced or unbalanced.


Thanks a lot - think I got it I do have a female XLR to 6.3 mm, so I only need to cut the wire and "solder" a male XLR in stead. (and as you said I can then use the adapter whenever needed)


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Selling my RS1e and not sure about price. 

Is $450 good or should I ask more or less?


----------



## lowrider007 (Nov 12, 2021)

rasmushorn said:


> I the midst of the RS-1X and RS-2X, X-driver and wood-sandwich-mania, I spent some time with SR225x during the week. Here is what I think of the new X-driver update...
> 
> *Grado SR225e vs. 225x*
> 
> ...



Thank you!, This comparison is just what the Doctor ordered, love my SR225e's and was wondering whether to grab a pair of the 'x' series, think I'll hold of for now and try to audition first.


----------



## Stevko

I am in the big city. There is a hi-fi store here with GS1000e
Mmm


----------



## YtseJamer

punkmanmatthew said:


> Selling my RS1e and not sure about price.
> 
> Is $450 good or should I ask more or less?



I would ask $500 plus shipping if they are in good condition.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

YtseJamer said:


> I would ask $500 plus shipping if they are in good condition.


They are in excellent like new condition.


----------



## YtseJamer

punkmanmatthew said:


> They are in excellent like new condition.



Someone is asking $500 here.


----------



## maggiesbrother

Happy Friday Grado fans.


----------



## imackler

I think I want to get a Grado. It's been kind of fun waiting for impressions between the RS2X RS2E and hemp. Not really sure where I'm going to land... But I'd like an open headphone for my office. Which, by the way, may make the hemp one a little awkward.


----------



## YtseJamer

maggiesbrother said:


> Happy Friday Grado fans.



There's nothing better than a good IPA while listening to music with the Hemp


----------



## punkmanmatthew

YtseJamer said:


> Someone is asking $500 here.


Cool looks like those are the older black headband version. Mine are the brown so I would assume they are worth more than the black headband so $500 seems to be a good price for me to have mine at then. Thanks bro!


----------



## YtseJamer (Nov 12, 2021)

imackler said:


> I think I want to get a Grado. It's been kind of fun waiting for impressions between the RS2X RS2E and hemp. Not really sure where I'm going to land... But I'd like an open headphone for my office. Which, by the way, may make the hemp one a little awkward.



The RS2x will be a very good if it's an hybrid version of the Hemp and the RS2e.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

The hemp sounds great but if it had a wider sound and better separation I’d say it’s the best headphone I’ve ever heard. Maybe that’s the RS2x ?


----------



## punkmanmatthew

ESL-1 said:


> Two portables that I have that are ver good with Grados.  The ALO Continental  v5 is an amazing small amp and definitely likes Grados.  Build quality is superb and it can handle any but my most inefficient phones.  Rechargeable batteries with ten hours of play time.  A second an less expensive good match is the HeadAmp Pico Power.  It uses two 9 volt batteries and gives a lot of playtime on a set.  When done all you need to do is replace the batteries, no waiting for recharge time.  I like that especially if I am traveling.  The Fostex HPV-1 is more of a transportable due to it’s larger size and needs recharging after about 10 hours.  Jude had introduced that to me at one of the local meets several years ago.
> 
> Don’t forget they will be evolving as you get playtime on them.  Mine have a fairly good soundstage with my amps that have extra good synergy with Grados.  My usual feeling is you start to hear differences at 50 hours and at 100 hours they should be showing their full potential.  The PS2000e was the exception, it was still improving at 200 & more hours.
> 
> ...


Can’t wait to hear your RS2x and Hemp comparisons!


----------



## sling5s (Nov 14, 2021)

Ok. Very, rough, general initial impressions. I burned them in for 4 hours and listened to all my favorite tracks through Hugo 2.

It's very resolving, smooth, clean and detailed.
It's got more treble than the RS1e. I heard the cymbals in AC/DC Back in Black and I thought, yes! the treble is back.
At the same time it has less upper mids than the RS1e.

However, compared to other Grados like (RS2e and RS1i) the RS1X pulls back on the upper mids and treble.
It therefore lacks the upper mid/lower treble attack and bite of the RS2e and RS1i. Details don't pop (stand out) as much like they do on RS2e and RS1i.
The RS1x also does not have the the airlessness that the upper treble offers the mustic--something the RS1i and the ath-ad2000 does really well.

However, the RS1X has more warmer, thicker mids, but at the same time, does not have the boomy mid bass that I thought the RS2e/RS1e had.
The bass is tighter, more controlled but also lower. It's kind of like an "on ear" version of GS3000e or baby GS3000.  It's going to make a lot of people happy. People are going to like this. If you are looking for the Grado sound but with less shouty, sibilant, splashy upper mid and treble, this is it.

Having said all this, as warm, resolving, detailed and smooth as it is, I still prefer the inferior RS1i with it's exaggerated upper mids, and lower/mid/ upper treble.
So the RS1X is going on sale in the classified.

Again, this is to my ears.
And it's very initial rough impressions. I know with more burn in the RS1X will open up and improve but I believe I have heard enough to form a general opinion and all the burn in is not going to give me the kind of treble I want nor will the treble just magically appear/happen.  

Your ears will hear differently and your ears will like differently.
Cheers.


----------



## ondert (Nov 12, 2021)

Hello people, can you help me identify if these are genuine? My Grado knowledge isn’t that deep, i’m still on SR level and have the original SR225 and recently bought RA-1 amp. The seller asks 295 $CAD


----------



## ekolite (Nov 12, 2021)

sling5s said:


> Ok. Very, rough, general initial impressions. I burned them in for 4 hours and listened to all my favorite tracks through Hugo 2.
> 
> It's very resolving, smooth, clean and detailed.
> It's got more treble than the RS1e. I heard the cymbals in AC/DC Back in Black and I thought, yes! the treble is back.
> ...


I have a chance to get the Rs1e for a lower price do you think that is a better idea than getting the rs1x?


----------



## kmhaynes

ondert said:


> Hello people, can you help me identify if these are genuine? My Grado knowledge isn’t that deep, i’m still on SR level and have the original SR225 and recently bought RA-1 amp. The seller asks 295 $CAD


Yes, original RS2.  At least 6-8 years old, or older.


----------



## El Sordo

ekolite said:


> I have a chance to get the Rs1e for a lower price do you think that is a better idea than getting the rs1x?



I think most aren't huge fans of the 1e's. I'm looking for a decent RS1i myself. There's one on reverb but it's going to need a new cable. Guy says it's just frayed and needs some soldering but it's pretty beat. Not sure what Grado charges for refurb on those. Alessandro quoted me $100 to refurb my MS2i's.


----------



## ekolite

El Sordo said:


> I think most aren't huge fans of the 1e's. I'm looking for a decent RS1i myself. There's one on reverb but it's going to need a new cable. Guy says it's just frayed and needs some soldering but it's pretty beat. Not sure what Grado charges for refurb on those. Alessandro quoted me $100 to refurb my MS2i's.


Thanks.  Good luck on the cable repair.


----------



## j0val

sling5s said:


> Ok. Very, rough, general initial impressions. I burned them in for 4 hours and listened to all my favorite tracks through Hugo 2.
> 
> It's very resolving, smooth, clean and detailed.
> It's got more treble than the RS1e. I heard the cymbals in AC/DC Back in Black and I thought, yes! the treble is back.
> ...



Great write up on your impressions. I wish I had another pair of Grados that I could compare my RS1x to so that I could have a point of reference. I’m just running on memory and we all know how inaccurate that is.

I’m actually kind of liking how the RS1x is a bit darker. I generally enjoy a darker sound with a bit of thickness to it too. I feel like the RS1x has that compared to other Grados.

Additionally, I’ve reconnected my Schiit Lokius and brought down the highs a bit while boosting the low end. So far, I’m still liking it. On top of that, I also got some g cushions which slightly increased the soundstage and got rid some of the slight shrillness I was hearing on some songs.


----------



## ekolite (Nov 13, 2021)

Have you guys heard the Hemp to compare the rs1x to even from memory?


----------



## El Sordo (Nov 13, 2021)

ekolite said:


> Have you guys heard the Hemp to compare the rs1x too even from memory?


I haven't but I am sure the biggest difference will be soundstage. I loved my Hemps other than soundstage, which I thought was too small. RS1's, due to the larger chamber, have a larger soundstage compared to the rest of the reference series. If you're after a wider soundstage, definitely get the RS1x's, you won't be unhappy.


----------



## ekolite

El Sordo said:


> I haven't but I am sure the biggest difference will be soundstage. I loved my Hemps other than soundstage, which I thought was too small. RS1's, due to the larger chamber, have a larger soundstage compared to the rest of the reference series. If you're after a wider soundstage, definitely get the RS1x's, you won't be unhappy.


L pads helped soundstage a bit on my hemps and also increased treble to my ears.  However, I still prefer the f pad signature sound on the hemps, but like to switch the pads when I want a change in sound or pads get too uncomfortable.  But a much bigger improvement in soundstage sounds great.


----------



## punkmanmatthew (Nov 13, 2021)

I’ve heard the hemp and the rs1e. The hemp is great but the soundstage is not so big. The RS1e has much better soundstage and instrument seperation. I actually really like the RS1e. Not sure why some people say they don’t like it. Hemp has quite a bit more bass than the RS1e. Never heard the RS1x I just know they are expensive lol.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

.


----------



## El Sordo

ekolite said:


> L pads helped soundstage a bit on my hemps and also increased treble to my ears.  However, I still prefer the f pad signature sound on the hemps, but like to switch the pads when I want a change in sound or pads get too uncomfortable.  But a much bigger improvement in soundstage sounds great.


Yes, L pads did help there. It also helped a little with instrument separation and imaging. RS1x should be better in those areas as well.


----------



## El Sordo

punkmanmatthew said:


> I’ve heard the hemp and the rs1e. The hemp is great but the soundstage is not so big. The RS1e has much better soundstage and instrument seperation. I actually really like the RS1e. Not sure why some people say they don’t like it. Hemp has quite a bit more bass than the RS1e. Never heard the RS1x I just know they are expensive lol.


Most people didn't/don't like them because of their high end, which is thought to be rather lackluster.


----------



## ekolite

Some people do really like sharp highs.  I am fairly sensitive to them.  I will probably go for the Rs1x like I planned.  Thanks.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

El Sordo said:


> Most people didn't/don't like them because of their high end, which is thought to be rather lackluster.



Makes sense. The RS1e don’t have as hot of a treble than say the 325e. The difference to me is the RS1e sounds more analytical and laid back where the hemp or 325s sound more energetic and fun.


----------



## ekolite (Nov 13, 2021)

Sounds like the rs1 route would be the way to go along with my hemps when I want to change it up. Tbh I am perfectly happy with my hemps.  But one day I did step on one of the cups when I was doing to many things at one time in here… and now the left cup just keeps sliding all the way down when I put them on and adjust them.  The gimbals on the rs1 makes for a much more durable headphone.


----------



## sling5s

ekolite said:


> I have a chance to get the Rs1e for a lower price do you think that is a better idea than getting the rs1x?


The RS1X is very much the better Grado.


----------



## sling5s

ekolite said:


> Have you guys heard the Hemp to compare the rs1x to even from memory?


I'm saying the obvious but the RS1X has more detail, open soundstage and treble. Moreover because of the L-Cush giving it that more openness and treble, the RS1X doesn't have slight congested mids that the Hemp suffers from.
There's however something about the Flat Pads that is appealing though. The Hemp has a more fun engaging sound.


----------



## YtseJamer (Nov 26, 2021)

sling5s said:


> I'm saying the obvious but the RS1X has more detail, open soundstage and treble. Moreover because of the L-Cush giving it that more openness and treble, the RS1X doesn't have slight congested mids that the Hemp suffers from.
> There's however something about the Flat Pads that is appealing though. The Hemp has a more fun engaging sound.


----------



## Stevko

At the Hi-Fi shop


----------



## Rebel Chris

Great combo, WA11 with GS1000e


----------



## Stevko

Tested Hifiman sundara and Grado.
Sundara is a good allrounder.
But there is something magical with Grado.
So for me, the Grado would be the best buy.
This was the last pair. 40% off


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Stevko said:


> Tested Hifiman sundara and Grado.
> Sundara is a good allrounder.
> But there is something magical with Grado.
> So for me, the Grado would be the best buy.
> This was the last pair. 40% off


Good to know I’ve thought about trying the Sundara before but I assumed it would sound like every other headphone that wasn’t a Grado and sounds like I was right! Lol


----------



## j0val

punkmanmatthew said:


> Good to know I’ve thought about trying the Sundara before but I assumed it would sound like every other headphone that wasn’t a Grado and sounds like I was right! Lol


I’ve had many headphones over the past 10 years and the only ones that have remained are Grados.


----------



## Danger (Nov 13, 2021)

I own the original Grado SR225. I have had them forever.  They were my first good headphone purchase.  Wondering how different or improved the 225x would be?  Anyone have any insight?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## chenxiw

Alexander music pro(similar to rs1-i), my first full-size headphones, sounds really good with earmax tube amp.


----------



## funkymartyn

Stevko said:


> Tested Hifiman sundara and Grado.
> Sundara is a good allrounder.
> But there is something magical with Grado.
> So for me, the Grado would be the best buy.
> This was the last pair. 40% off


Did you end up buying the 1000e.  Couple on UK ebay . I picked up a great second hand set from market place a while back at good price.  Not the  E  version.  I like them.


----------



## Wheezy

YtseJamer said:


> RS1x/RS2x/PS500x/PS1000x/GS1000x coming soon?
> 
> https://gradolabs.com/headphone-reviews



I messaged Grado.  They say the statement series X models are coming some time next year but weren't any more specific than that.  I presume same for professional series.


----------



## Stevko

funkymartyn said:


> Did you end up buying the 1000e.  Couple on UK ebay . I picked up a great second hand set from market place a while back at good price.  Not the  E  version.  I like them.


No  
Was on tour with my colleagues,3-4hour from home with a overfilled backpack.
And can’t afford them right now.
But now I know what it is, and what I get If I buy some in the future.
Hope my boss give me a ok christmas bonus this year


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Anyone know how many Grado Hemps have been made or if they are still making them?


----------



## clundbe1

Yeah. As we are speaking, counting 8672 sir. Very limited.


----------



## braddo (Nov 13, 2021)

Hey guys.

The ones here who have heard the RS1x/2x, how do these compare to the GH-1? I sure form reading through the forums some of you who have heard RS1x/2x have heard or owned GH-1, unless my memory is wrong. The 'new' Grado sound seems to similar to what I hear in the GH-1 (I use with L cush).


----------



## 1ndie

Hi guys, new here but not too new to headphones. I have a pair of SR325is which I adore, and I'm considering buying an amp for it. What is your experience with/opinion on the Objective2+ODAC combo with these headphones? Or with any Grado headphones, for that matter.


----------



## ESL-1

El Sordo said:


> Most people didn't/don't like them because of their high end, which is thought to be rather lackluster.


Which of the several models you  mentioned sound like they have a lackluster high frequency?


----------



## j0val

braddo said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> The ones here who have heard the RS1x/2x, how do these compare to the GH-1? I sure form reading through the forums some of you who have heard RS1x/2x have heard or owned GH-1, unless my memory is wrong. The 'new' Grado sound seems to similar to what I hear in the GH-1 (I use with L cush).


I’d be interested in this too. I used to have the GH1 when they were first released. Although, I haven’t heard them for awhile, so my memory of them is almost nonexistent. 

I do feel like the RS1x is different than any Grado that I’ve owned. It has a slightly fuller sound and maybe a slight boomy-ness to it. There’s also a very natural timbre it has to my ears. Sometimes it feels like I’m listening to a musical instrument (if that makes sense).


----------



## ESL-1

braddo said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> The ones here who have heard the RS1x/2x, how do these compare to the GH-1? I sure form reading through the forums some of you who have heard RS1x/2x have heard or owned GH-1, unless my memory is wrong. The 'new' Grado sound seems to similar to what I hear in the GH-1 (I use with L cush).


I was going to do some other impressions, I have the GH1 along with the others, will look to expand.  I am glad to be  seeing the first impressions as people receive their new phones.


----------



## sling5s (Nov 14, 2021)

One thing I have thought about "e" and "x" reference series the dampening of the cup and driver.

When you have two channel speaker system in room with no carpet or rug, the music can reverb/resonate/echo and get out of control.
You need something to dampen the room.
However when you have too much carpet (shaggy), it can kill the music. The music can't breathe and decay naturally. It hits the room (overly shaggy carpet) and just dies.
The treble especially needs some dampening but over dampening can just kill it. The decay dies too fast. The music can sound dull, flat, closed in and dead.

When I compare the RS2e and RS1i. They seem to have "close enough" amounts of treble, but the RS2e treble decay does not last long as the RS1i.
I believe (in my opinion) this is due to increased dampening of the cup and driver in the Reference "e" series. I believe "x" has even more dampening.

Yes, the RS1X has less treble quantity than the "e" and "i" series (except for RS1e) in general but I believe it's the increased dampening that makes the treble die sooner.
It just does not last very long enough to give the music a sense of air and breathe.  I believe this makes the "e" and "x" reference series ( and above GS/PS) more clear, controlled, and clean but at the same time, takes away from the reverb/resonance that music needs to some degree to sound airy, open and live.

edit:
Those of you who have modded their fostex t50rp, know what I'm talking about.
It was all about the right amount of modeling clay (plasticine), sorbathane foam, and dynamat to dampen and control the cup resonance and control the driver and tighten the bass and the right amount of teased cotton balls to give it treble and air.


----------



## braddo

The reason I mention GH-1 is because it seems to fit in between pr500/e, rs2e, rs1e and I keep reading the same words like thick, bass, full, non fatiguing treble but still lively when people describe them. Could they be the great all rounder? I don't know, but I can tune them differently from changing ic's, to try and match what I read about other models. Really interested to hear comparisons with rsx1/2 series.

One headphone that will forever haunt me is the MS-Pro, is it also a tamed RS1? Maybe this also fits into the GH-1 category. Damn you Grado for doing this to me.


----------



## DTgill

braddo said:


> Damn you Grado for doing this to me.


Yes, I think Grado did it to a lot of people...

My Grado's aren't just a commodity, they are my drug of choice...


----------



## ekolite

Wondering if the rs1x remains light as always and if it uses more padding in the stitched headband..


----------



## j0val

ekolite said:


> Wondering if the rs1x remains light as always and if it uses more padding in the stitched headband..


It’s definitely still light. I could wear it for hours without being fatigued from the weight. As far as padding, I don’t think it’s anymore than the GH4 (not that I notice anyways).


----------



## ekolite (Nov 14, 2021)

j0val said:


> It’s definitely still light. I could wear it for hours without being fatigued from the weight. As far as padding, I don’t think it’s anymore than the GH4 (not that I notice anyways).


Maybe a bit more than the hemp?  Maybe you’re not sure, I’ve never seen gh4’s.  I’m going to be paying close attention to this group in the next few weeks to make sure the rs1x would indeed be a good companion up alongside the hemp.


----------



## ondert

I’ve found an RS2 original (non -i, -e or -x) for 200$ and I think it would worth it in any case, right? Is there anything I need to check? The headphones look still in mint condition although the seller said he had bought them in 2008.

ps: right now i’m using SR225 original


----------



## Rebel Chris

Depends what your after. The RS2 sounds great if in good shape.

Go and have a listen. Do you what a 'step up' from your SR225, maybe other Grado will suit you needs better.

Or buy it for your Grado collection 😂


----------



## Gippy (Nov 14, 2021)

Wheezy said:


> I messaged Grado.  They say the statement series X models are coming some time next year but weren't any more specific than that.  I presume same for professional series.



Note that the PS2000e and GS3000e were introduced late into the e-series lifespan so they may hold off on those for a while. Grado seems to be aware of the Osborne Effect.



ekolite said:


> Wondering if the rs1x remains light as always and if it uses more padding in the stitched headband..



Cocobolo is denser than mahogany and weighs 20-25% more. I felt it going from the GS2000e (270g) to the GS3000e (330g). The GS3000e is near the upper limit I'll tolerate for all-day use and that's why I won't touch the metal models. The RS1x will definitely weigh more than the RS1e, but it may feel negligible because the amount of cocobolo used isn't too much.


----------



## ekolite

Gippy said:


> Note that the PS2000e and GS3000e were introduced late into the e-series lifespan so they may hold off on those for a while. Grado seems to be aware of the Osborne Effect.
> 
> 
> 
> Cocobolo is denser than mahogany and weighs 20-25% more. I felt it going from the GS2000e (270g) to the GS3000e (330g). The GS3000e is near the upper limit I'll tolerate for all-day use and that's why I won't touch the metal models. The RS1x will definitely weigh more than the RS1e, but it may feel negligible because the amount of cocobolo used isn't too much.


Yeah the ps500e is very heavy for an on ear.   Wish I knew how to do the dish soap water rinse method on the pads when I had them.  Ears were very sore many nights.


----------



## Gippy

sling5s said:


> One thing I have thought about "e" and "x" reference series the dampening of the cup and driver. ... I believe this makes the "e" and "x" reference series more clear and clean but at the same time, takes away from the reverb/resonance that music needs to some degree to sound airy, open and live.



Interesting train of thought, but rasmushorn preferred the SR225e over SR225x and he said the x lacked the edge of the e. I don't believe the plastic models are damped, unless they started doing it with the x series.


----------



## sling5s (Nov 15, 2021)

Gippy said:


> Interesting train of thought, but rasmushorn preferred the SR225e over SR225x and he said the x lacked the edge of the e. I don't believe the plastic models are damped, unless they started doing it with the x series.


I think it's more with the "wooden cups".  I have the sr80e and they don't sound dampened like the rs2e. In many ways the 80e (with L-Cush) sound like an unrefined version of the rs1i which is why I like them.

Those of you who have modded their fostex t50rp, know what I'm talking about.
It was all about the right amount of modeling clay (plasticine), sorbathane foam, and dynamat to dampen and control the cup resonance and control the driver and tighten the bass and the right amount of teased cotton balls to give it treble and air.

Anyway I believe rasmushorn concluded he liked the sr225e over the sr225x because of the sr225e had greater upper mid and treble. I think consistently the "x" series diminished the upper mid and treble making them sound warmer and less forward.


----------



## Elijah Baley

Wow, I am overwhelmed! This is my first post on Head-Fi so I thought I'd say 'Hello' to the fellow Grado fans.

Recently I bought a GS-1000e which is everything BUT what I expected it to be! It certainly has a 'sound' to it.

Contrary to what I've read though, this headphone is not particularly easy to drive. Sure, you'll get the volume out of a smartphone but you won't get the sound. I made a mistake by connecting it to the phone as the bass started to behave like Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde. Sometimes it would be subdued and sometimes it would jump ahead of the rest. Clearly, the diaphragms need a bit of current to be controlled with authority. Also surprisingly, there is no sibilance and even the 'F' sounds lovely. Speech intelligibility is exceptional which tells me the transducers are technically capable.

I am looking forward to setting up the 'music room' next year so that I can connect it to the HI-FI system.

I must also mention that I love the style and the smell of this headphone. It looks and smells exotic and out of all the headphones that I have, people who have seen it have immediately noticed it and said 'well, that must be expensive'. It's a lot prettier in reality than it is in the photos.

Cheers!


----------



## Stevko

Elijah Baley said:


> Wow, I am overwhelmed! This is my first post on Head-Fi so I thought I'd say 'Hello' to the fellow Grado fans.
> 
> Recently I bought a GS-1000e which is everything BUT what I expected it to be! It certainly has a 'sound' to it.
> 
> ...


Welcome  
All Grados need a good amp/dac. 
Sounds much better than a phone or tablet


----------



## Elijah Baley

Stevko said:


> Welcome
> All Grados need a good amp/dac.
> Sounds much better than a phone or tablet



Thank you!

Yes! Clearly, like with speakers, headphones with bigger diaphragms will need a bit more current to sound good.

I was listening to the SR-60i for many months before I connected it to the system. When I did, I was really shocked to hear a dramatic improvement in every area! It's a conundrum when you think about it because the reasonable thing to do would be to use a cheaper headphone (though I doubt even the SR-60 could be considered cheap for many people here) with a phone or something cheap. Some headphones are too cheap for their own good it seems.

Cheers!


----------



## ondert (Nov 14, 2021)

ondert said:


> Hello people, can you help me identify if these are genuine? My Grado knowledge isn’t that deep, i’m still on SR level and have the original SR225 and recently bought RA-1 amp. The seller asks 295 $CAD




Oh, this morning I went to see this Grado I mentioned a few days ago. At the end, I bought them for 200$ (260 CAD) but these photos weren’t belong to the one I bought. Don’t think so but did I buy RS2i maybe? What’s this one?


----------



## Gippy

The first set of pics is the RS2i. None of the i-series headphones had the i moniker in their lettering, which is the cause of confusion. That only started with the e-series. The one with a button is a vintage RS2.


----------



## ondert

Gippy said:


> The first set of pics is the RS2i. None of the i-series headphones had the i moniker in their lettering, which is the cause of confusion. That only started with the e-series. The one with a button is a vintage RS2.


Okay so I got the vintage model then. Plain RS2 model, thanks


----------



## sling5s

ondert said:


> Okay so I got the vintage model then. Plain RS2 model, thanks


There is a thread dedicated to the classification of Grado RS.
According to the thread:
It has button, but round rod and rubber tip so it’s the classic version. Vintage has button and also square rods and metal tip.


----------



## mikey1964

ekolite said:


> Some people do really like sharp highs.  I am fairly sensitive to them.  I will probably go for the Rs1x like I planned.  Thanks.


I'm something of a treblehead, not full blown hardcore, but yeah, hence my liking of cans with more sparkle. I'd initially gotten the GS1000i when I was more or less discovering what I like in terms of sound profile, the sparkle and sublime bass on the GS1000i took my breath away. Now, it's found a permanent place in my collection of cans which I'd never sell (see pic below), I use either my Oppo HA-1 or iFi Micro iDSD BL or Fostex HPA4 to drive my cans.


----------



## iFi audio

mikey1964 said:


> I'm something of a treblehead, not full blown hardcore, but yeah, hence my liking of cans with more sparkle. I'd initially gotten the GS1000i when I was more or less discovering what I like in terms of sound profile, the sparkle and sublime bass on the GS1000i took my breath away. Now, it's found a permanent place in my collection of cans which I'd never sell (see pic below), I use either my Oppo HA-1 or iFi Micro iDSD BL or Fostex HPA4 to drive my cans.



That's a noble collection right there and even Dharmas managed to get on board. What you did to preserve pads on your can's is a very cool idea and I suspect that your micro iDSD BL works particularly great with D1000, AKGs and Senns


----------



## sling5s

mikey1964 said:


> I'm something of a treblehead, not full blown hardcore, but yeah, hence my liking of cans with more sparkle. I'd initially gotten the GS1000i when I was more or less discovering what I like in terms of sound profile, the sparkle and sublime bass on the GS1000i took my breath away. Now, it's found a permanent place in my collection of cans which I'd never sell (see pic below), I use either my Oppo HA-1 or iFi Micro iDSD BL or Fostex HPA4 to drive my cans.


how do the mids of the gs1000i compare to hd800 mids?  are the gs1000i mids recessed as they say?


----------



## Stevko

Stevko said:


> At the Hi-Fi shop


The big fat jack was nice. Only offered for the GS series?


----------



## Elijah Baley

sling5s said:


> how do the mids of the gs1000i compare to hd800 mids?  are the gs1000i mids recessed as they say?


Does the GS1000e apply here as well? I have the GS1000e and the HD800 and can answer that if it does.

Cheers!


----------



## Dana Reed

Elijah Baley said:


> Does the GS1000e apply here as well? I have the GS1000e and the HD800 and can answer that if it does.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Snowpuppy77

Dana Reed said:


>


Yes please.  Would love to see your comparison.  I also have the HD800S.


----------



## sling5s

Elijah Baley said:


> Does the GS1000e apply here as well? I have the GS1000e and the HD800 and can answer that if it does.
> 
> Cheers!


Sure that would be appreciated. I guess I would then need to know how the GS1000e and GS1000i compare to extrapolate from there.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

@mikey1964 , do your Grado GS1000 have L bowls rather than G Cush as pads?  Looks like it in the picture.  I bet they’d sound different if tried with the G Cush as they originally had.


----------



## mikey1964

sling5s said:


> how do the mids of the gs1000i compare to hd800 mids?  are the gs1000i mids recessed as they say?


You may have to wait a while as I'd have to change the earpads on the GS1000i to the G Cush, as I'm using the smaller L Bowl earpads (experimenting with the L Bowl first), then I'd have to get reacquainted the the GS1000i as it's been in its box for quite a while. I've been using the HD800, but rarely and only when I'm in the mood for orchestral pieces (which is not that often). I have more than 10 pairs of headphones, including three HFMs, so once in a while, I'd do a check on my cans to see if earpads or, worse yet, headbands are flaking and need to be replaced.


ruthieandjohn said:


> @mikey1964 , do your Grado GS1000 have L bowls rather than G Cush as pads?  Looks like it in the picture.  I bet they’d sound different if tried with the G Cush as they originally had.


Yep, when I found that the replacement earpads I had on it had started to disintegrate, I'd gotten a G Cush and L Bowl earpads to replace them. Replaced the earpads with the L Bowl, checked that it was working just fine before I.....well, put it back in its box, stored it, and.......promptly forgot all about it. I only took it out recently to take a group shot pic with my other cans for a thread in another forum about collections of stuff.


----------



## ekolite

Do any of you have a method of getting the Grado pads soft and comfy?  I usually always put a little dish soap on the outer edges, where your ears touch.  Rub it in with water, let sit a few minutes.  Turn them over and rinse thoroughly.  Getting some new ones soon and I thought I would just let them get softer naturally this time if I can handle it.  L pads usually get to me but I generally wear my Grados up to 15 hours a day.


----------



## Stevko (Nov 16, 2021)

Tried GS1000e last weekend. It is good. But is it much better than the new rs1x/rs2x? Worth the extra money?
new rs1x use the new 50mm x-driver. rs2 use 44mm


----------



## ekolite

If I was after the gs1000 and I had to have a new Grado I would probably get an x series now then save up and they the gs1000x when it releases.


----------



## Elijah Baley

sling5s said:


> Sure that would be appreciated. I guess I would then need to know how the GS1000e and GS1000i compare to extrapolate from there.


Hello!

The GS1000e is an interesting headphone. The 'mids' are rather smooth and noticeably free of grain. Their sound is less dependent on the quality of the recorded material and/or the codec used, certainly when compared to the HD800, but they are not unobservant either. So, the better the recording, the better they will sound. One thing that I think contributes to this 'character' is the transient response. If you listen to something with faster pace, they will keep up but with certain musical genres just barely. This 'feature' means the movement of the diaphragm doesn't correlate to the music signal so the diaphragm sometimes 'lags' and therefore creates something of an interpolation to the intervals in-between the actual notes. I think this is what gives them their 'liquid' character. In contrast, the HD800 benefits greatly from higher quality codecs used. They are very articulated in that sense.

If we're talking about balance, I'd say the GS1000e does sound a bit withdrawn in the mids. When I say 'a bit', that's precisely what I mean – a tiny bit. This is somewhat reinforced by the fact that the upper bass is elevated and in my opinion, too much. I'd say at least 6 dB. That being said, take this with a grain of salt because I have not yet connected the headphone to the main HIFI system. In contrast, the HD800 sounds flatter in the mids, more truthful.

If you were to listen to radio broadcasts like radio dramas or talk shows, you'd notice the speech intelligibility is really excellent. The thing is – it is easy to underestimate the transducer's ability to sound realistic with human voices when all you are listening to is the music you already know well. When you listen to something for the first time, with no lyrics, then you can sometimes struggle to distinguish the words, especially if they are in a different language. With the GS1000e, I was able to discern the words with ease and confidence. Though I wouldn't necessarily use them for speech transcription (they're much too expensive for that), they would certainly serve their purpose and are as good as the HD800 in that regard. To correlate this to a technical specification, I have often found that intelligibility translates to square-wave response at half a kiloHertz. So, the GS1000e is probably good in that region, not that it should take away anything from the headphone if it isn't.

Now onto the conundrum...

People often discuss 'timbre' and if what they're listening to sounds natural or not. Though I didn't choose to pursue a career in music, I was a professional musician for more than ten years and played in all sorts of places, from small venues to open city squares and big concert halls throughout Europe. But all of that is really not necessary to know a natural timbre when you hear one. I would be last to blame anyone but it is strange how people tend to believe what someone has said rather than to trust their own feeling. More or less all of us have been born with the same auditory system and you just 'know' when something is a 'reproduction' of an actual music event instead of a real live event. My concern is that even the reviewers have never been to an opera house or a music theater, if nothing, just to enjoy the music, let alone to try to distinguish a violin from a viola. In a nutshell, the GS1000e has a very realistic timbre and with good recordings, it sounds convincing to me.

I would also like to point out that the harmonic structure on the GS1000e sounds rather lovely. I could not hear any harsh odd-order harmonics and it sounds to me the 5th and the 7th harmonic was under control. For those who would like to know – the 5th and the 7th and to an extent, the 9th, can be rather disturbing as they are rather a consequence of an imperfection in a musical instrument or a playback device. It might also interest you to know that pianos have been constructed to naturally dampen these harmonics for over a century. As you can imagine, they might not have known the science behind it back then, but they too trusted their ears. So, all of us should do no less.

We could talk about the rest of the sound but the question was specifically about the mids so I don't want to ramble. It feels as though I've reambled too much already!

In any case, I hope this helps.

Cheers!


----------



## sling5s

Elijah Baley said:


> Hello!
> 
> The GS1000e is an interesting headphone. The 'mids' are rather smooth and noticeably free of grain. Their sound is less dependent on the quality of the recorded material and/or the codec used, certainly when compared to the HD800, but they are not unobservant either. So, the better the recording, the better they will sound. One thing that I think contributes to this 'character' is the transient response. If you listen to something with faster pace, they will keep up but with certain musical genres just barely. This 'feature' means the movement of the diaphragm doesn't correlate to the music signal so the diaphragm sometimes 'lags' and therefore creates something of an interpolation to the intervals in-between the actual notes. I think this is what gives them their 'liquid' character. In contrast, the HD800 benefits greatly from higher quality codecs used. They are very articulated in that sense.
> 
> ...


Wow! Thanks for that nuanced thoughtful review/impressions.


----------



## Elijah Baley

sling5s said:


> Wow! Thanks for that nuanced thoughtful review/impressions.


You are quite welcome! 

I joined HF just the other day and I am having a blast. Cheers!


----------



## Elijah Baley

ekolite said:


> If I was after the gs1000 and I had to have a new Grado I would probably get an x series now then save up and they the gs1000x when it releases.


Sure. But where I live the prices have gone up dramatically. For example the SR-60i was 75€ and the new SR-60x is now 135€. So, from an affordable headphone it has become much less affordable and I can only imagine the top end models will cost an absolute fortune. I envy the folks in the America because the prices are much, much lower over there. If I'm lucky, what costs a hundred dollars in the US will cost only a hundred Euro but usually, it costs 140 Euro or more.

Cheers!


----------



## Stevko

Crazy prices on Grado in europe.
325x =555$
I bought from amazon ,383$ ink VAT and freight.
This is not good for the grado fans in europe


----------



## ESL-1

Stevko said:


> Tried GS1000e last weekend. It is good. But is it much better than the new rs1x/rs2x? Worth the extra money?
> new rs1x use the new 50mm x-driver. rs2 use 44mm


I have to admit that the GS1000
Series never was my cup of tea but to be fair I have not heard one in quite a while.  

In the meantime I think I would actually prefer the RS1x, the midrange sounds more natural to me.  Great that you did get your own listening in, that is what counts.

Good Luck & have fun.


----------



## ekolite

Wow I had no idea about the prices that have become in Europe!


----------



## Elijah Baley

Stevko said:


> Crazy prices on Grado in europe.
> 325x =555$
> I bought from amazon ,383$ ink VAT and freight.
> This is not good for the grado fans in europe





ekolite said:


> Wow I had no idea about the prices that have become in Europe!



Yes, unfortunately, the prices are very high and this is mostly due to the greed of the distributors. There is no other explanation for it.

The SR-60 used to be a top candidate in that price bracket but now at 135€, I'm afraid that's not the case any longer.

Cheers!


----------



## Stevko (Nov 16, 2021)

Yes. They are greedy.
Already told Grado about that craziness. They don’t care.
If I buy beyerdynamic, The price is the same in europe/US
Sr60x = 150 euro. Not so crazy as 325x


----------



## ekolite

Well no wonder you guys are into the older models in the used market. I can understand that.


----------



## Elijah Baley

Stevko said:


> Yes. They are greedy.
> Already told Grado about that craziness. They don’t care.
> If I buy beyerdynamic, The price is the same in europe/US
> Sr60x = 150 euro. Not so crazy as 325x


Well, to the manufacturer, the end consumers (in other words, us) are nothing. Their costumer is the distributor/importer who buys dozens or hundreds of headphones at a time and then resells them to us. The thing is though, being a privately owned company and not a large conglomerate, they _should_ care more. Because if you and I don't buy the stuff, the distributor will no longer order the stuff from them and then they'll be done and over with. That too would be a shame.


ekolite said:


> Well no wonder you guys are into the older models in the used market. I can understand that.


Well, I have had my share of misfortunes with used gear and let me tell you, if there is a 'lemon' to be had like the Americans say, that is precisely what I will get. That is my luck! So I stick with the new gear and the explicit instructions for the salesperson that the gear must be new, in box and never opened. Otherwise I don't buy it. But yes, it is perfectly understandable that someone should want to buy a used pair of headphones. I just checked the local ads and there are several Grado models and even the cheapest used ones cost more than what they cost new a few years ago.

Cheers!


----------



## rasmushorn

Stevko said:


> Crazy prices on Grado in europe.
> 325x =555$
> I bought from amazon ,383$ ink VAT and freight.
> This is not good for the grado fans in europe


Agree. But isn't it like that with all types of products? If you know someone who travel to the US sometimes, they can bring the goods home to you... if they can get it past the customs in the airport.
But that is also the reason one can only dream of the new RS-1X or some og the GS-versions.


----------



## murphythecat

anyone compared RS1x vs RS2x?


----------



## DTgill

Look at  what the mail lady just delivered


----------



## ekolite

Wow look at the headband on those bad boys.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

murphythecat said:


> anyone compared RS1x vs RS2x?


These two compared and hemp would be nice to see.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

I’ve been going back and forth with the hemp and the rs1e. The hemp is great but I seem to keep enjoying the rs1e maybe better? I’m not sure a hard decision. If the hemps had the soundstage of the rs1e I’d probably go for those. But the rs1e placement of instruments and soundstage and separation is just better so makes it difficult. The hemps sound maybe live in a studio and less live in real life to me which kind of makes me less into them but they are great either way. As far as impact of real life though the hemps sound more life like meaning the size of the sound if that makes sense. They are bigger sounding and the rs1e is thinner. This is what is making it a hard choice. Both do things great. Hemps sound amazing with drums but with rs1e I can just imagine better that im there in the venue listening rather than wearing a headphone I guess. I’m confusing to y’all maybe but this is a super hard choice lol. Seems like I’m leaning towards the rs1e and may stick with these or maybe I should try the rs1x? Who knows haha. A never ending cycle.


----------



## ekolite

punkmanmatthew said:


> I’ve been going back and forth with the hemp and the rs1e. The hemp is great but I seem to keep enjoying the rs1e maybe better? I’m not sure a hard decision. If the hemps had the soundstage of the rs1e I’d probably go for those. But the rs1e placement of instruments and soundstage and separation is just better so makes it difficult. The hemps sound maybe live in a studio and less live in real life to me which kind of makes me less into them but they are great either way. As far as impact of real life though the hemps sound more life like meaning the size of the sound if that makes sense. They are bigger sounding and the rs1e is thinner. This is what is making it a hard choice. Both do things great. Hemps sound amazing with drums but with rs1e I can just imagine better that im there in the venue listening rather than wearing a headphone I guess. I’m confusing to y’all maybe but this is a super hard choice lol. Seems like I’m leaning towards the rs1e and may stick with these or maybe I should try the rs1x? Who knows haha. A never ending cycle.


I am listening to the hemps and like them quite a bit but with the f pads they can sound a little congested compared to like the rs1e.  Rs1e was the last phone I had before I got the hemps.  I had its cable modified and had some trouble with the cable replacement.  It’s a very good headphone I’m with you it gets way too much hate.  The rs1x should be a different beast altogether.


----------



## mks100 (Nov 16, 2021)

TLDR...

So...

Received my Schiit Lyr 3 & Bifrost 2 yesterday.  Using AudioQuest Interconnects and Power.  Was previously using the Vali 2+ & Modi Multibit as well as a Ragnorak 2.  I owned a Lyr 3 w/ Multibit card prior.  Went back to the Lyr 3 after the Vali and Ragnorak.  I'm in the process of building a home so I'm stuck in limbo for the next several months so I have nothing to tinker with but desktop set ups.  I owned the Ragnorak 2 and Modi Multibit with Martin Logans that I sold when I placed myself in purgatory while my house is being built 9 hours away.

I've been alternating between my Sennheiser HD 660S and the RS1x.  In this regard, it's not even close.  A few caveats...

1.  Have you ever owned Grados?  If you like Grados the RS1x are clearly superior to anything in the SR, GH, HF or RS lines that I have auditioned/owned.  From an aesthetic/functionality perspective they are vastly improved as well.  I love the 3 wood cups and the cable is non microphonic and does not kink/twist the way the older cable did.  Yes, I would love a detachable cable; but this is a nice compromise as with the HF-3.  The L pads are the L pads.  No new news here.

2.  Never owned Grados?  Do you listen to classic rock, hard rock, heavy metal, the Dead or singer/songwriter music?  How is your high frequency hearing?  When was the last time you had your hearing tested?  Ever listen to Klipsch, Bowers & Wilkins or Paradigm speakers?  Grados have an aggressive tilt with a faster rhythmic pace and are more detailed on the top end.  I would argue "fatiguing" to the end of my days.  If you like these types of genres and/or have enjoyed these brands of speakers they RS1x will be well received.  You may need a pair of G pads for comfort if unaccustomed to the utilitarian nature of Grado and their pad choices.  I have used these with the L pads exclusively the past 48 hours to baseline the sound.  I have found the differences with pad swapping subtle but noticeable all the same with prior Grados.  In summary, if you love your Sennheisers, HIFIMANs, Audeze, etc., then buy an SR80x or SR325x as a a change of pace headphone and venture no further.

3.  The RS1x scale fairly well.  I can tell the improvement moving from a $400 set up to a $1,300 set up more so than with the HD 660S ironically.  I had an iFi Zen DAC V2 for a minute while I was moving.  I sold the iFi prior to owning the RS1x but found it a competent performer.  Simply put, if I had a "tight" (everything is relative) budget I would go with the ~ $190 iFi and the RS1x vs. the Lyr 3/Bifrost 2 and a more modest pair of Grados.  I would upgrade the front end as funds allowed with modest expectations.

4.  As all things with the pandemic, supply chain disruptions are inevitable.  If interested, I would pounce now.  Grado seems to be keeping up well with production more so than other vendors, but we shall see.  With other products, it has been more of a "here today, gone tomorrow" vs. a slow decay.

5.  I have never auditioned/owned a GS or PS series headphone.  If I win the lottery, I will let you know.  My current set up is my end game for now and I am completely content with the price/performance ratio of my purchases.  I may punt the HD 660S for a Sundara or Focal as a compliment and purchase a few tubes for the Lyr 3.  Otherwise, I'm good.

...highly recommended.  If you haven't tried a pair Grado headphones, get an iFi or entry level Schiit DAC/Amp and a pair of Grados that you can afford and have fun.  Enjoy.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

ekolite said:


> I am listening to the hemps and like them quite a bit but with the f pads they can sound a little congested compared to like the rs1e.  Rs1e was the last phone I had before I got the hemps.  I had its cable modified and had some trouble with the cable replacement.  It’s a very good headphone I’m with you it gets way too much hate.  The rs1x should be a different beast altogether.


Did you just decide you liked the hemp more or the cable issue made you get rid of the rs1e?


----------



## ekolite

punkmanmatthew said:


> Did you just decide you liked the hemp more or the cable issue made you get rid of the rs1e?


I still have my Rs1e it’s just in a mess. They opened up the headphone to hardwire the cables.  Wish I never went this route.   Would still be enjoying my Rs1e.


----------



## j0val

mks100 said:


> TLDR...
> 
> So...
> 
> ...


I have the RS1x with a Lyr 3 and BF2 as well (along with a Lokius). Loving it so far. Also the best Grado I’ve owned. G cush pads are a must for me.

Are you using the stock tube on the Lyr?


----------



## Stevko (Nov 17, 2021)

rasmushorn said:


> Agree. But isn't it like that with all types of products? If you know someone who travel to the US sometimes, they can bring the goods home to you... if they can get it past the customs in the airport.
> But that is also the reason one can only dream of the new RS-1X or some og the GS-versions.


don`t know any us travellers 
amazon ship to europe.

are there other US dealers that ship to europe?


----------



## clundbe1

Stevko said:


> don`t know any us travellers
> amazon ship to europe.
> 
> are there other US dealers that ship to europe?


Its easy to use Jetcarrier for shipping items fra the US to Norway. Works every time for me.


----------



## Stevko

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...ds/grado-sr60x-review-on-ear-headphone.28177/

Nice review. It is nice with diagrams. Then we can compare models.
Hope he test/measures more Grados.
I still wonder what the difference is on 60/80/125


----------



## mks100

j0val said:


> I have the RS1x with a Lyr 3 and BF2 as well (along with a Lokius). Loving it so far. Also the best Grado I’ve owned. G cush pads are a must for me.
> 
> Are you using the stock tube on the Lyr?


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HQZ27UW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

Another little bump for Shipibo pads on Hemps

Adds bass and soundstage. Seeing the impressions on the RSXx series makes me wonder how close or far apart they are. Anyone know of a place to demo RSXx series in London?


----------



## YtseJamer

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Another little bump for Shipibo pads on Hemps
> 
> Adds bass and soundstage. Seeing the impressions on the RSXx series makes me wonder how close or far apart they are. Anyone know of a place to demo RSXx series in London?



Someone said here that the RS1x have much less impact and bass compared to the Hemp.


----------



## Rebel Chris

No impressions of the new RS2x?


----------



## Elijah Baley (Nov 17, 2021)

clundbe1 said:


> Its easy to use Jetcarrier for shipping items fra the US to Norway. Works every time for me.


Norway is not within EU so no doubt, it is cheaper to send to Norway.


----------



## Elijah Baley

Fellas, I'm really interested to know what accessories have you received with your GS1000e. I received only the headphones and nothing else. The box was sealed and the distributor informed me that for 'our' market, Grado does not give any accessories. I bought the 6,3 to 3,5 mm adaptor at additional cost.

Cheers!


----------



## Dana Reed

Elijah Baley said:


> Fellas, I'm really interested to know what accessories have you received with your GS1000e. I received only the headphones and nothing else. The box was sealed and the distributor informed me that for 'our' market, Grado does not give any accessories. I bought the 6,3 to 3,5 mm adaptor at additional cost.
> 
> Cheers!


When I got the GS2000e some years back, it did come with the 6.3 to 3.5 mm adapter as well as a quite long 6.3 mm extension cable (I think it's ~12 feet long)


----------



## clundbe1

Elijah Baley said:


> Norway is not within EU so no doubt, it is cheaper to send to Norway.


Yepp. Jetcarrier are giving you an adress in the US so you can order Grados and other things of course. Norwegians have to pay 25 procent in taxes. Still way more cheaper than the price we have to pay for Grados over here. Shipping price is also ok.


----------



## Stevko

Only one bad thing. No world wide warranty


----------



## Elijah Baley

clundbe1 said:


> Yepp. Jetcarrier are giving you an adress in the US so you can order Grados and other things of course. Norwegians have to pay 25 procent in taxes. Still way more cheaper than the price we have to pay for Grados over here. Shipping price is also ok.


Hi!

When you say JetCarrier gives you an address in the US, what exactly do you mean? Do you mean you buy the item anywhere in the US and then have it shipped to this address and then they send it to you from that address? A mediator of a sort?

Also, what is the largerst and heaviest thing you have ever bought and how much did you pay for the shipping? If it isn't a secret, I'd really like to know. I have some friends in the US but the shipping prices are dreadful - 250 dollars at least.

Cheers!


----------



## punkmanmatthew

sling5s said:


> Ok. Very, rough, general initial impressions. I burned them in for 4 hours and listened to all my favorite tracks through Hugo 2.
> 
> It's very resolving, smooth, clean and detailed.
> It's got more treble than the RS1e. I heard the cymbals in AC/DC Back in Black and I thought, yes! the treble is back.
> ...


I have the RS1e and I’m not sure what it means when people mention the bass on the RS1e. I barley hear any bass at all on them lol.


----------



## Plautus001

Stevko said:


> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...ds/grado-sr60x-review-on-ear-headphone.28177/
> 
> Nice review. It is nice with diagrams. Then we can compare models.
> Hope he test/measures more Grados.
> I still wonder what the difference is on 60/80/125


I would take what you find on that site with a grain of salt...

His gear "reviews" of amps and dacs are very suspect and he is definitely not a headphone or speaker expert.


----------



## TooFrank

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Another little bump for Shipibo pads on Hemps
> 
> Adds bass and soundstage. Seeing the impressions on the RSXx series makes me wonder how close or far apart they are. Anyone know of a place to demo RSXx series in London?


Not bad at all. Haven't used the Shipibo pads for a while....And they add comfort compared with the f pads (and they look very nice on the hemps, where I also have the Shipibo headband and black metal gimbals)


----------



## funkymartyn

Elijah Baley said:


> Fellas, I'm really interested to know what accessories have you received with your GS1000e. I received only the headphones and nothing else. The box was sealed and the distributor informed me that for 'our' market, Grado does not give any accessories. I bought the 6,3 to 3,5 mm adaptor at additional cost.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi  both my PS 1000,  and my second hand Gs 1000  not the Elgrand version.  Came with the 6.3 short adapter and the long extension cable.  In the box there is a space on the left for these cables.   What's your box look like  ???


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Stevko said:


> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...ds/grado-sr60x-review-on-ear-headphone.28177/
> 
> Nice review. It is nice with diagrams. Then we can compare models.
> Hope he test/measures more Grados.
> I still wonder what the difference is on 60/80/125


I was pleasantly surprised the SR60X held up as well as it did. Bass roll off (duh) , nice flat midrange, and some treble peaks. It illustrates why they're so great with rock and probably why not everyone gets them.


----------



## ekolite

punkmanmatthew said:


> I have the RS1e and I’m not sure what it means when people mention the bass on the RS1e. I barley hear any bass at all on them lol.


There is something pleasantly full range sounding about them though.  I’m going to get mine fixed.  Been 6 months since I had a proper listening session with them.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

ekolite said:


> There is something pleasantly full range sounding about them though.  I’m going to get mine fixed.  Been 6 months since I had a proper listening session with them.


Yes, I just think the soundstage and separation of everything is just so good. I can’t get over how good that sounds. It is missing some oomf or bass it seems in the low end especially compared to the hemp but they just sound so good even if I’m missing some oomf on the newer X models like the 325 and hemp.

The other thing I like is I don’t feel like I have to turn the RS1es up a lot to enjoy them. The 325x and hemps I feel like I have to turn them up louder to enjoy them a lot which makes me worried about my hearing.


----------



## ekolite

punkmanmatthew said:


> Yes, I just think the soundstage and separation of everything is just so good. I can’t get over how good that sounds. It is missing some oomf or bass it seems in the low end especially compared to the hemp but they just sound so good even if I’m missing some oomf on the newer X models like the 325 and hemp.
> 
> The other thing I like is I don’t feel like I have to turn the RS1es up a lot to enjoy them. The 325x and hemps I feel like I have to turn them up louder to enjoy them a lot which makes me worried about my hearing.


Yeah be careful with that those f pads make the music jump straight to your ears.  But Rs1e most underrated Grado on head fi imo.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

ekolite said:


> Yeah be careful with that those f pads make the music jump straight to your ears.  But Rs1e most underrated Grado on head fi imo.


Very true I never purchased the RS1es mainly because of what people were saying about them but then I got a great deal and just wanted to try them out, glad I did because they sound darn good!


----------



## ekolite

punkmanmatthew said:


> Very true I never purchased the RS1es mainly because of what people were saying about them but then I got a great deal and just wanted to try them out, glad I did because they sound darn


Yes they do.  This cable situation is such a mess on mine I’m thinking about one of the last pair I can find online up front.  With stock cable.


----------



## ESL-1

murphythecat said:


> anyone compared RS1x vs RS2x?


I already had written about the RS1x a couple of weeks ago.  I now have an RS2x which I am running and will try to add those impressions also.  Check around the thread, there a number of impressions and a few comparisons too.


----------



## ESL-1

punkmanmatthew said:


> Very true I never purchased the RS1es mainly because of what people were saying about them but then I got a great deal and just wanted to try them out, glad I did because they sound darn good!


I do think if there were any issues (ear clearance, etc.) they were corrected.  When I heard them for first time I was happy to hear how well they performed.

My vintage RS1 uses flat pads and sounds superb.  The new RS1x fits perfectly into the slot left by the RS1e.


----------



## ekolite (Nov 17, 2021)

ESL-1 said:


> I do think if there were any issues (ear clearance, etc.) they were corrected.  When I heard them for first time I was happy to hear how well they performed.
> 
> My vintage RS1 uses flat pads and sounds superb.  The new RS1x fits perfectly into the slot left by the RS1e.


----------



## Elijah Baley

Dana Reed said:


> When I got the GS2000e some years back, it did come with the 6.3 to 3.5 mm adapter as well as a quite long 6.3 mm extension cable (I think it's ~12 feet long)



Hi Dana!

Yes, this is what it should have come with according to the Grado website.



funkymartyn said:


> Hi  both my PS 1000,  and my second hand Gs 1000  not the Elgrand version.  Came with the 6.3 short adapter and the long extension cable.  In the box there is a space on the left for these cables.   What's your box look like  ???



Hi funkymartyn!

The box is approximately 35 x 25 cm (14'' x 10'') in size and has a magnetic 'flap-type' top cover and contains a foam insert inside. The headphones are on the right hand side and the cable is on the left. But I don't think the provision for the cable is large enough to accommodate an extension cable. The cable is very thick and not very flexible at all.

Cheers!


----------



## El Sordo

ESL-1 said:


> Which of the several models you  mentioned sound like they have a lackluster high frequency?


Sorry for the late response, I'm talking about the RS1e vs RS1i. Most people seem to like the treble in the RS1i more than the RS1e. I've seen some people say they like the RS1e more but they definitely seem to be a minority. I guess that doesn't necessarily mean the RS1e treble is bad, just in comparison to the i.


----------



## Johnscheley

Has anyone ever compared a Grado with a ZMF?  

Example GS3000 x Verite


----------



## clundbe1 (Nov 18, 2021)

Elijah Baley said:


> Hi!
> 
> When you say JetCarrier gives you an address in the US, what exactly do you mean? Do you mean you buy the item anywhere in the US and then have it shipped to this address and then they send it to you from that address? A mediator of a sort?
> 
> ...


Go to their website👍. https://www.jetcarrier.com/cms/en/
Check pricelist for shipping by air or boat.


----------



## Dana Reed

My RS1x showed up today, along with an extra set of G and L pads.  Now I can do head to head with my GS2000e with the same pads.


----------



## ESL-1

Dana Reed said:


> My RS1x showed up today, along with an extra set of G and L pads.  Now I can do head to head with my GS2000e with the same pads.


Congratulations, enjoy the new phones, they are really well balanced in my opinion.  Nice to have the extra pads.  50 to 100 hours gets you there in my opinion but they do sound good out of the box.  Have fun….


----------



## Dana Reed

ESL-1 said:


> Congratulations, enjoy the new phones, they are really well balanced in my opinion.  Nice to have the extra pads.  50 to 100 hours gets you there in my opinion but they do sound good out of the box.  Have fun….


So far, nice right out of the box.  Will be a nice replacement for my 325s which are in rough shape.  I just find the G pads to be a lot more comfortable to wear over long periods, so if they work well with these RS1x, and are more portable than the GS2000e, it’s a win win


----------



## Wheezy

So far my favorite Grados are the GH4s.  I've been eyeing the statement series for a while hoping to get better soundstage and I wanted a set that was designed for the G pads for better comfort.

I came across a deal on a GS3000E pair and got them.  So far I'm not sure I like the sound.  The bass seems like it might be slightly fuller which I like but the mids sound a little muddy and highs not as crisp as with the GH4s.  Should I try the GS1000E or stick with the GH4s?


----------



## Dana Reed

Wheezy said:


> So far my favorite Grados are the GH4s.  I've been eyeing the statement series for a while hoping to get better soundstage and I wanted a set that was designed for the G pads for better comfort.
> 
> I came across a deal on a GS3000E pair and got them.  So far I'm not sure I like the sound.  The bass seems like it might be slightly fuller which I like but the mids sound a little muddy and highs not as crisp as with the GH4s.  Should I try the GS1000E or stick with the GH4s?


If you end up wanting to sell your 3000s let me know.  I’d like to compare them to my 2000s but don’t want to buy a brand new pair


----------



## DTgill

I love Grado!


----------



## Heyyoudvd

If anyone’s interested, it appears Bay Bloor Radio is selling the GH4 for $499 CAD, compared to the retail price of $750 CAD.

It says “Store Demo”, so I’m guessing that means it’s just one unit and they’re trying to offload it for cheap on Black Friday?

https://baybloorradio.com/grado-gh4-limited-edition-headphones


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Heyyoudvd said:


> If anyone’s interested, it appears Bay Bloor Radio is selling the GH4 for $499 CAD, compared to the retail price of $750 CAD.
> 
> It says “Store Demo”, so I’m guessing that means it’s just one unit and they’re trying to offload it for cheap on Black Friday?
> 
> https://baybloorradio.com/grado-gh4-limited-edition-headphones


How do you buy just call them ? Don’t see a buy button


----------



## punkmanmatthew

I’m in the market for a GH4 or an RS2e. GH4 seems interesting.


----------



## stevodotorg

Would there be any benefit to installing (if possible) a balanced XLR cable on headphones such as the Hemp?


----------



## Stevko

stevodotorg said:


> Would there be any benefit to installing (if possible) a balanced XLR cable on headphones such as the Hemp?


NO


----------



## Luckyleo

Stevko said:


> NO


The benefit would be in the "ears of the beholder".  Depending on your system, your sound preferences, and the quality of your hearing itself may determine whether or not YOU hear any benefit.  Maybe you would, maybe you wouldn't.  Personally, with my equipment and my hearing (I'm much older than I used to me  ) I don't hear any difference in the sound characteristics between SE and Balanced other than loudness.  YMMV.


stevodotorg said:


> Would there be any benefit to installing (if possible) a balanced XLR cable on headphones such as the Hemp?


----------



## stevodotorg

Stevko said:


> NO


I like this guy. In fact, the clear and consice answer is really what I needed haha.


----------



## funkymartyn

Elijah Baley said:


> Hi Dana!
> 
> Yes, this is what it should have come with according to the Grado website.
> 
> ...


The size box seems about right.  Can't find mine at the minute.  But larger than my older sr60 and Rs2e ones.   But should have the. 12ft extension lead and small  6.3mm to 3.5mm adapter


----------



## Elijah Baley

funkymartyn said:


> The size box seems about right.  Can't find mine at the minute.  But larger than my older sr60 and Rs2e ones.   But should have the. 12ft extension lead and small  6.3mm to 3.5mm adapter


Thanks!

How typical of the distributor to cut corners and treat the customer like an idiot. That's really lame.

Cheers!


----------



## Elijah Baley

Hi folks!

I was meaning to ask how many of you own the 'wooden headphone box' for your Grado headphones. Any thoughts and experiences? Do you think it's worth the cost?

The thing is, I don't think the cardboard box 'cuts it' and it doesn't provide much protection from dust when the headphone is stored away. It's certainly better than nothing but it isn't much either.

I have had the original Grado plastic case for the Prestige series but I really didn't like it as it seemed to do more damage than good as the headband needed to be readjusted every time when storing the headphones away. At 30 quid, it wasn't cheap either.

Thanks!


----------



## murphythecat

ESL-1 said:


> I already had written about the RS1x a couple of weeks ago.  I now have an RS2x which I am running and will try to add those impressions also.  Check around the thread, there a number of impressions and a few comparisons too.


2 days later... how are the RS2x  ?
thx!!!


----------



## murphythecat

*** it will be long until canada get some RS2x apparently "sometime next year" is the answer I got from a couple of shops.


----------



## YtseJamer

murphythecat said:


> *** it will be long until canada get some RS2x apparently "sometime next year" is the answer I got from a couple of shops.



Did you ask the guys at Baybloor?

https://baybloorradio.com/grado-rs2x-reference-series-headphones


----------



## murphythecat (Nov 19, 2021)

YtseJamer said:


> Did you ask the guys at Baybloor?
> 
> https://baybloorradio.com/grado-rs2x-reference-series-headphones


directly yes. we'll have to wait.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

murphythecat said:


> directly yes. we'll have to wait.


I asked them about the gh4 but they don’t ship to the states


----------



## YtseJamer (Nov 19, 2021)

punkmanmatthew said:


> I asked them about the gh4 but they don’t ship to the states



Do you know if they have more than 1 pair available?  They sold them


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Stevko said:


> NO





stevodotorg said:


> I like this guy. In fact, the clear and consice answer is really what I needed haha.


I thought the ALL CAPS was a nice touch. Stevko really wants to make sure you dont go doing something ridiculous like installing an XLR cable on your Hemps 😜 


The main advantage to a balanced XLR is that a balanced out will typically put out twice the volts of the single out for that device. But that's only relative to that one device; the single out on a better amp could very well be more powerful than a balanced out on a lesser one.

 Plus, Grados dont need a lot of power anyway. Its likely you wouldn't notice much difference on any half decent amp that has both outs.


----------



## jonathan c (Nov 21, 2021)

The RS-1x is an absolute beauty: in craft and in sound. The three woods are a sight to behold. The sound is clear, detailed, natural. The RS-1x definitely gets voices ‘right’: all else follows wonderfully too. Tremendous ‘layering’ of sound, rendition of ambience and space…reminding me of the Les McCann album title, “Invitation To Openness”…


----------



## ESL-1

jonathan c said:


> The RS-1x is an absolute beauty: in craft and in sound. The three woods are a sight to behold. The sound is clear, detailed, natural. The RS-1x definitely gets voices ‘right’: all else follows wonderfully too. Tremendous ‘layering’ of sound, rendition of ambience and space…like the Les McCann album title, “Invitation To Openness”


I concur completely.......,   A good value too, can compete with more expensive headphones.


----------



## PhenixS1970 (Nov 20, 2021)

I recently got a Lotoo S2 usb dac/amp to have something convenient for on the go with my iphone.  Well, turns out to be a superb match with my 3 Grado headphones (RS1 button, Hemp, 225x).


----------



## dpump

I'm going to list my mint GH4 soon for $450. Asking here to see if anyone is interested before posting a FS ad. PM me.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

dpump said:


> I'm going to list my mint GH4 soon for $450. Asking here to see if anyone is interested before posting a FS ad. PM me.


Just Pmed you


----------



## movinIron (Nov 20, 2021)

El Sordo said:


> ... I've seen some people say they like the RS1e more but they definitely seem to be a minority.


Yes, we are.


El Sordo said:


> I guess that doesn't necessarily mean the RS1e treble is bad, just in comparison to the i.


It definitely hasn’t ‘bad‘ treble. But it moved the typical and popular peaks to lower frequencies. It has a very fast, spacious and precise treble. But you need to hear, if you like it.
Start with the RS1e. If your ears are accustomed, even just a minute, to another sound which has higher peaks, you get into the ‘there is something missing‘-feeling.
Which is a reliable method used by some more let’s say sales oriented dealers.
Missing is a more intense feeling. If you start with a lesser or non- ‘emphasized‘ model, such as the RS1e, you get into another perception.
We are able to more objective consideration if something feels added. So we can decide better, if we really like the ‘more‘ or if we just fear to lose something.
I for myself prefer the RS2e in many songs, but there are some, for example Jim Steinman‘s or Blues Traveler, with which the RS1e is simply … unbeatable.
(Maybe it is by the RS1-X or RS2-X)


----------



## jonathan c

A swingin’ affair with RS-1x…🎼🎷🤪…


----------



## earmonger

rasmushorn said:


> I envy those who kept their Golden 325i. This was my old 325i and the legendary LISA III.
> I will see if I can find a 325i again somewhere but also get to hear the 325x - still hoping that it could have some of the old metallic sound...


Are those really 325i? I don't see any letter. They look like my had-'em-forever SR325, with the gold-colored metal housings. But on my SR325 there's no shiny gold tone on the raised lettering. Maybe it has worn off over the years...


----------



## ekolite

Anyone try the new models with the f pads?


----------



## stevodotorg

Are there any modders in our community that do removable cables or cable replacement? I just bought some 1st gen cable hemps on here, and would be cool to have the cable swapped. I know folks aren't too fond of either stock cable as it is. The Tripowin Granvia might be a fun one to add.

For the record, Grado quoted me $125 for the cable replacement (of my choice), and $25 for the new braided cable. It may just be the difficulty of the hemp wood, but I remember about a decade ago their cost was about $30ish for the install of my Cardas cable on my SR80s. Still love those cans.


----------



## j0val

jonathan c said:


> The RS-1x is an absolute beauty: in craft and in sound. The three woods are a sight to behold. The sound is clear, detailed, natural. The RS-1x definitely gets voices ‘right’: all else follows wonderfully too. Tremendous ‘layering’ of sound, rendition of ambience and space…like the Les McCann album title, “Invitation To Openness”…


Any plans to swap pads? The g cushions sound great to me on the RS1x.


----------



## DTgill (Nov 21, 2021)

stevodotorg said:


> Are there any modders in our community that do removable cables or cable replacement? I just bought some 1st gen cable hemps on here, and would be cool to have the cable swapped. I know folks aren't too fond of either stock cable as it is. The Tripowin Granvia might be a fun one to add.
> 
> For the record, Grado quoted me $125 for the cable replacement (of my choice), and $25 for the new braided cable. It may just be the difficulty of the hemp wood, but I remember about a decade ago their cost was about $30ish for the install of my Cardas cable on my SR80s. Still love those cans.


Give Gene a shout
I bought a SR325x from him and sent my PS500 and my RS1e to him for cable modding.


----------



## stevodotorg

DTgill said:


> Give Gene a shout
> I bought a SR325x from him and sent my PS500 and my RS1e to him for cable modding.


This is exactly what I was looking for. Gene looks to be the crafter I need. Thank you!


----------



## trellus (Nov 21, 2021)

earmonger said:


> Are those really 325i? I don't see any letter. They look like my had-'em-forever SR325, with the gold-colored metal housings. But on my SR325 there's no shiny gold tone on the raised lettering. Maybe it has worn off over the years...


The “i” models didn’t show it on the housing, my SR-325i do have gold tone on the raised lettering…


----------



## rasmushorn

trellus said:


> The “i” models didn’t show it on the housing, my SR-325i do have gold tone on the raised lettering…


Yes, that is also how I remember their naming. 

Was there ever any SR325 before the golden anniversary SR325i-model?


----------



## Stevko

Think there was a black 325 before the gold


----------



## BobG55

trellus said:


> The “i” models didn’t show it on the housing, my SR-325i do have gold tone on the raised lettering…


Beautiful looking headphone.


----------



## Dana Reed

j0val said:


> Any plans to swap pads? The g cushions sound great to me on the RS1x.


Same here.  Got an extra set of g cushions for my RS1x, so now both the GS2000e and RS1x can have them.  So much more comfortable for long wearing than the other pads, and they sound great on both headphones.


----------



## earmonger (Nov 21, 2021)

These are original, not anniversary, SR325. It looks like there was some gold tone on the lettering way back in the 20th century. EDIT: They might actually be the 2003 anniversary version--see below.  Still sound golden either way.


----------



## Stevko (Nov 21, 2021)

earmonger said:


> These are original, not anniversary, SR325. It looks like there was some gold tone on the lettering way back in the 20th century. Still sound golden anyway.


What is the difference between original and anniversary?
Are u sure?


----------



## earmonger

Stevko said:


> What is the difference between original and anniversary?
> Are u sure?


Hmmm...just did some Googling around and not so sure any more. It's possible these were the 2003 anniversary edition, since I don't see any other gold-toned ones. The serial number (scratched into the housing on the right side, under the cushion) is 5989 if anyone knows how those correlate with releases.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

sonicx2218 said:


> Got my RS2x a few days ago!
> 
> RS2x is definitely pretty different from the e series, while also retaining its key characteristics. (RS2e is currently my favorite headphone I own) It's a big enough change that I think I may try out the RS1x to see if I'll like them better than I did the RS1e (I preferred the RS2e of the 2). I'd say the biggest changes for the RS2x are the soundstage is wider, the vocals are less front and center, the sibilants are less out of control (See Avenged Sevenfold's: A little Piece of Heaven for a great comparison if you have both headphones), the instrument isolation is better, bass sounds awesome, heavy drumming sections are much more responsive and quick and don't muddy the mix now.
> 
> ...


How are you feeling about the RS2e and RS2x now? Still liking the RS2e a little more overall just as far as what you like listening to better ?


----------



## jonathan c (Nov 21, 2021)

jonathan c said:


> The RS-1x is an absolute beauty: in craft and in sound. The three woods are a sight to behold. The sound is clear, detailed, natural. The RS-1x definitely gets voices ‘right’: all else follows wonderfully too. Tremendous ‘layering’ of sound, rendition of ambience and space…reminding me of the Les McCann album title, “Invitation To Openness”…


~ As good / enjoyable as the RS-1x is, it gets better. Thanks to a post by @j0val, I borrowed the G-cushions from the PS2000e and put them on the RS-1x. _What a difference! _Comfort is outstanding - much better than with the ‘stock’ cushions. And the sound? Same excellent clarity, detail, naturalness. The bonus is that soundstage ‘layering’ is deeper _and seamless._ Positioning of instruments and voices is precise without creating individual ‘silos’. Voices, always my sonic litmus test, are credible, plausible, _lifelike._
~ The G-cushions are a must to get the _formidable_ best from the RS-1x. With them, the RS-1x can take on h/p contenders from ‘bantamweight’ to ‘heavyweight’ - and be pleased with the outcome. I already have backup “G”s ordered for both the PS2000e and RS-1x.


----------



## DTgill (Nov 21, 2021)

You guys are like Satan of the of the audiophile world, you keep tempting to get me in trouble lol


----------



## speCD

jonathan c said:


> ~ As good / enjoyable as the RS-1x is, it gets better. Thanks to a post by @j0val, I borrowed the G-cushions from the PS2000e and put them on the RS-1x. _What a difference! _Comfort is outstanding - much better than with the ‘stock’ cushions. And the sound? Same excellent clarity, detail, naturalness. The bonus is that soundstage ‘layering’ is deeper _and seamless._ Positioning of instruments and voices is precise without creating individual ‘silos’. Voices, always my sonic litmus test, are credible, plausible, _lifelike._
> ~ The G-cushions are a must to get the _formidable_ best from the RS-1x. With them, the RS-1x can take on h/p contenders from ‘bantamweight’ to ‘heavyweight’ - and be pleased with the outcome. I already have backup “G”s ordered for both the PS2000e and RS-1x.


Vever g cusions gave my rs1e better sonic improvements, maybe they will do the same magic on the rs1x?

https://www.amazon.com/VEVER-Replac...1000,+PS1000e+Headphone&qid=1637540832&sr=8-1


----------



## jonathan c

DTgill said:


> You guys are like Satan of the of the audio phile world, you keep tempting to get me in trouble lol


Not Satan, but Pan with his flute. How about a  nice audiophile cruise down the river Styx ?👹…


----------



## DTgill

jonathan c said:


> Not Satan, but Pan with his flute. How about a  nice audiophile cruise down the river Styx ?👹…


Either way I am being tempted by the spell of the Grado... I love em'


----------



## j0val (Nov 21, 2021)

jonathan c said:


> ~ As good / enjoyable as the RS-1x is, it gets better. Thanks to a post by @j0val, I borrowed the G-cushions from the PS2000e and put them on the RS-1x. _What a difference! _Comfort is outstanding - much better than with the ‘stock’ cushions. And the sound? Same excellent clarity, detail, naturalness. The bonus is that soundstage ‘layering’ is deeper _and seamless._ Positioning of instruments and voices is precise without creating individual ‘silos’. Voices, always my sonic litmus test, are credible, plausible, _lifelike._
> ~ The G-cushions are a must to get the _formidable_ best from the RS-1x. With them, the RS-1x can take on h/p contenders from ‘bantamweight’ to ‘heavyweight’ - and be pleased with the outcome. I already have backup “G”s ordered for both the PS2000e and RS-1x.


Great impressions! I enjoyed reading it. I agree with everything you said. Comfort and soundstage are on another level with the bigger pads.

I think that I’ll be keeping the G cushions on mainly, so I ended up purchasing the large Grado case so I can transport to work.


----------



## j0val

speCD said:


> Vever g cusions gave my rs1e better sonic improvements, maybe they will do the same magic on the rs1x?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/VEVER-Replacement-Earpads-Cushion-Headphone/dp/B071VXQNR9/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=VEVER+2+pcs+Replacement+Earpads+Ear+Pads+Cushion+Foam+for+Grado+GS1000i,+GS1000e,+GS2000e,+PS1000,+PS1000e+Headphone&qid=1637540832&sr=8-1


These are the exact ones I bought. They’re great.


----------



## earmonger

earmonger said:


> Hmmm...just did some Googling around and not so sure any more. It's possible these were the 2003 anniversary edition, since I don't see any other gold-toned ones. The serial number (scratched into the housing on the right side, under the cushion) is 5989 if anyone knows how those correlate with releases.


I emailed Grado since I had the serial number and got an instant reply. They are indeed the 2003 anniversary edition, SR325 (not 325i). Brooklyn forever.


----------



## funkymartyn

My set of  grado sr325i gold anniversary .


----------



## Stevko

I think all gold are anniversary and i


----------



## jonathan c

‘Godzilla vs Gradolon’, Scene 1, Take 1:


----------



## powerofequality

First post here. My first grado headphone has been the SR60X, but after problems with the right driver I sent them to grado hq in Brooklyn for repair. Got the SR80X off of Amazon to have to fill my grado void and I’m impressed. The sound is really good out of the box, and it seems they have improved the cable, which is much thinner than my big clunky, janky SR60X cable, and comfort is also improved out of the box. I don’t know if I’m imagining this or not, but the pads feel much more bigger and cushion like. Didn’t really notice much difference in sound though, which makes me happy as I loved the SR60X sound. I wonder if they did make updates to the model though as I got my SR60X back in May, and they may have changed the cable because of from complaints from literally everyone.


----------



## DTgill

Nothing beats Grado for the price... 
Gawd I love em'! I just don't care for the cable...


----------



## jonathan c

powerofequality said:


> First post here. My first grado headphone has been the SR60X, but after problems with the right driver I sent them to grado hq in Brooklyn for repair. Got the SR80X off of Amazon to have to fill my grado void and I’m impressed. The sound is really good out of the box, and it seems they have improved the cable, which is much thinner than my big clunky, janky SR60X cable, and comfort is also improved out of the box. I don’t know if I’m imagining this or not, but the pads feel much more bigger and cushion like. Didn’t really notice much difference in sound though, which makes me happy as I loved the SR60X sound. I wonder if they did make updates to the model though as I got my SR60X back in May, and they may have changed the cable because of from complaints from literally everyone.


Welcome to Head-Fi ! What sort(s) of music do you listen to? What in the SR60X sound appeals to you?


----------



## powerofequality

jonathan c said:


> Welcome to Head-Fi ! What sort(s) of music do you listen to? What in the SR60X sound appeals to you?


Nirvana was the band that really effected me and got  more interested from that, in terms of audio and music. Then came the Beatles, but as of recent I’ve been listening to Blood Sugar Sex Magik on repeat. I like the subtly of the base, which is not overwhelming but you still know it’s there. This reminds me more of a traditional live music sound. And of course the highs are great in Grado with their bright sound signature, I just feel like grados have a perfect and natural representation of sound.


----------



## ekolite

jonathan c said:


> ~ As good / enjoyable as the RS-1x is, it gets better. Thanks to a post by @j0val, I borrowed the G-cushions from the PS2000e and put them on the RS-1x. _What a difference! _Comfort is outstanding - much better than with the ‘stock’ cushions. And the sound? Same excellent clarity, detail, naturalness. The bonus is that soundstage ‘layering’ is deeper _and seamless._ Positioning of instruments and voices is precise without creating individual ‘silos’. Voices, always my sonic litmus test, are credible, plausible, _lifelike._
> ~ The G-cushions are a must to get the _formidable_ best from the RS-1x. With them, the RS-1x can take on h/p contenders from ‘bantamweight’ to ‘heavyweight’ - and be pleased with the outcome. I already have backup “G”s ordered for both the PS2000e and RS-1x.


Will definitely have to try out those g cushions on the rs1x!!!


----------



## jonathan c

ekolite said:


> Will definitely have to try out those g cushions on the rs1x!!!


The benefits are _instantly and lastingly _obvious …😁


----------



## nicksgem10s

Longtime Grado fan currently enjoying a pair of GH4 headphones with G cushions. Currently using my Lenovo laptop and LG phone to drive them. I'm also considering a pair of RS-1X but first I want to get an amplifier and dac that will be a big step up from my current setup.

It would be great to get some recommendations. I'm open to all suggestions on your favorite amps (ss or tubes) to use with your Grado headphones. I'm planning on using this mostly in a desktop application. I'm willing to consider full size or portable components.

A couple amps that caught my eye so far: Singxer SA-1, Rebel Amp, GS-X mini

Also I'm not sure how much improvement will come from a better dac and if I should prioritize budget differently between spending on amp and spending on dac.

I'm excited to get started on a dedicated headphone system. Thanks for your help!


----------



## jonathan c

nicksgem10s said:


> Longtime Grado fan currently enjoying a pair of GH4 headphones with G cushions. Currently using my Lenovo laptop and LG phone to drive them. I'm also considering a pair of RS-1X but first I want to get an amplifier and dac that will be a big step up from my current setup.
> 
> It would be great to get some recommendations. I'm open to all suggestions on your favorite amps (ss or tubes) to use with your Grado headphones. I'm planning on using this mostly in a desktop application. I'm willing to consider full size or portable components.
> 
> ...


Let’s start with $ / £ / € / ¥ ….what is or might be your total budget? With that in hand, you can work down the sound ‘chain’. _My thought is _try for the best DAC within allotted funds: Do you want natural sound (R2R) or technicolour/detail sound (sigma-delta chip)? After that, the amplifier. Don’t skimp here if you _are _eyeing the Grado RS-1x:  they deserve a great amplifier which in turn is fed a great DAC signal. I have some ideas for you once the money boundaries are set. I don’t want to suggest impossibilities.


----------



## powerofequality

Anyone know if those shipibo pads on Z Review channel is any good on the SR80x? Love how the g pad boosts the lower range but also brings a lot of sibilance which makes some songs unlistenable. Stock pads are great too but just wish they had a little more lower end.


----------



## ekolite (Nov 23, 2021)

I just use my iPhone and use lossless and never ran into a Grado that didn’t perform beautifully.  It may get a bit better, adding more gear,  but I like this simple approach.


----------



## nicksgem10s

jonathan c said:


> Let’s start with $ / £ / € / ¥ ….what is or might be your total budget? With that in hand, you can work down the sound ‘chain’. _My thought is _try for the best DAC within allotted funds: Do you want natural sound (R2R) or technicolour/detail sound (sigma-delta chip)? After that, the amplifier. Don’t skimp here if you _are _eyeing the Grado RS-1x:  they deserve a great amplifier which in turn is fed a great DAC signal. I have some ideas for you once the money boundaries are set. I don’t want to suggest impossibilities.


Great questions. I'm open to both styles of dac but most curious about R2R. I would also love to hear what type/specific dac you think is a great match for Grado headphones.

I view this as different pricepoints for total combined amp and dac budget. What would the recommendation be at $500, $1000, $2000, $3000? Or something along those lines. I have been a two channel audiophile for most of my life and gone through tons of equipment. Getting excited to have a wonderful headphone system to enjoy. Thanks for your help!


----------



## ondert

Hey people, what might be the ultimate cheap upgrade over the Apple USB C - 3.5 mm dongle for a Grado SR60e user on the very tight budget? Adding a real simple amp or another ultimately cheap DAC? I mean real dirt cheap. He just showed me this;

https://a.aliexpress.com/_vcuvj6


----------



## Plautus001

nicksgem10s said:


> Great questions. I'm open to both styles of dac but most curious about R2R. I would also love to hear what type/specific dac you think is a great match for Grado headphones.
> 
> I view this as different pricepoints for total combined amp and dac budget. What would the recommendation be at $500, $1000, $2000, $3000? Or something along those lines. I have been a two channel audiophile for most of my life and gone through tons of equipment. Getting excited to have a wonderful headphone system to enjoy. Thanks for your help!



In the $500 and under range, I recommend:

1. *Schiit Asgard 3 ($250) and Modius ($200)* - Asgard amp can play anything (5W 16 ohms) and it plays nice with everything I own.  The Modius is clean sounding and also has extra balanced outs if you want to try that in the future.

2. *Darkvoice ($200) and Modi Multibit ($250)* - I have the Darkvoice and it is a great amp (I changed my Tubes), but my SR60e likes it and my SR325X does not.  The Modi Multibit is an R2R Dac with great reviews, but a little long in the tooth (I am waiting for Schiit to make a Modi Multibit in a Modius form factor with unison).

3. *Drop THX789 ($250 sale) and Schiit Modius ($200)* - This is a very "clean" combo - I only like it with some headphones balanced and I don't prefer it single ended with the Grados, but YMMV.


----------



## j0val (Nov 23, 2021)

nicksgem10s said:


> Great questions. I'm open to both styles of dac but most curious about R2R. I would also love to hear what type/specific dac you think is a great match for Grado headphones.
> 
> I view this as different pricepoints for total combined amp and dac budget. What would the recommendation be at $500, $1000, $2000, $3000? Or something along those lines. I have been a two channel audiophile for most of my life and gone through tons of equipment. Getting excited to have a wonderful headphone system to enjoy. Thanks for your help!



I can vouch for the Lyr 3/Bifrost 2 combo, which is $1,200 usd. Personally, I think it’s a great complement to Grados as it adds a touch of warmth and low end. The BF2 is especially pleasing with a very euphonic sound and an added weight to mid bass.

If you add a Lokius tone control on top of that ($300 usd), it’s even better since you’ll be able to adjust the sound at will. On that note, can’t forget about tube rolling with the Lyr 3, which will keep things interesting for a long time.


----------



## jonathan c (Nov 23, 2021)

@Plautus001 and @j0val have made excellent suggestions for you, @nicksgem10s. A little further out the price spectrum, I suggest: for the DAC, the R2R-topology Denafrips Ares II at ~ $800 (from Vinshine Audio in Singapore). For the HPA: one of the solid-state class A offerings from Flux Lab Acoustics, the FA-22 at $750 (from FLA in the Ukraine). For the interconnect cables between DAC-HPA: Forza Audio Works Noir Hybrid with XLR terminations at ~ $400 (from FAW in Poland).

These suggestions are not wild-a$$ by intent. I _use_ among my hp configurations, a R2R DAC (Mojo Audio EVO Mystique: $$$$$), the FLA FA-22, and the FAW interconnect cables above. The sound is everything that I could ask for with respect to: clarity, detail, dynamics, emotion, force, naturalness, soundstage. The Grado RS-1x thrives in this setup. I have no reason to think otherwise if the Ares II were substituted in for the EVO Mystique.


----------



## ekolite (Nov 24, 2021)

Here is to hoping the Grado wired in-ears get a new design.  Absolutely loved my gr10e’s, but I could not get the stock tips to keep the buds from losing a seal within 30 minutes.  Tried other tips, but none sounded near as good as the stock tips.  If they could redesign the shape for a more consistent fit then I would purchase them day one.


----------



## movinIron (Nov 24, 2021)

ekolite said:


> Here is to hoping the Grado wired in-ears get a new design.  Absolutely loved my gr10e’s, but I could not get the stock tips to keep the buds from losing a seal within 30 minutes.  Tried other tips, but none sounded near as good as the stock tips.  If they could redesign the shape for a more consistent fit then I would purchase them day one.


Put the cables over-ear. There are rubber… clips(?) made by other brands to put the cables together in font of your throat. Mount the ‘connecting-clip‘ as high as it is lasting comfortable.
(I have seen these with and without movable ‘clips‘!? See pic!)



Try:
- Comply foam tips (variety pack includes all 3 versions)
https://www.complyfoam.com/collections/gr8e/products/smartcore-series?variant=41751706665147
(May improve bass)
- Final ear tips (different inner/outer material)
- if the ear …tubes(?) are 5mm in diameter, try those from Sennheiser Momentum. Best sounding tips I ever heard.
Another way is to have custom ear tips. About 69.- € in Germany. Your friendly hearing aid acoustician around the corner may be can help. They do silicone tips by an ear mold. Takes about 2 weeks. This will improve bass - makes phone/ear a closed system.


----------



## ekolite (Nov 24, 2021)

movinIron said:


> Put the cables over-ear. There are rubber… clips(?) made by other brands to put the cables together in font of your throat. Mount the ‘connecting-clip‘ as high as it is lasting comfortable.
> (I have seen these with and without movable ‘clips‘!? See pic!)
> Try:
> - Comply foam tips (variety pack includes all 3 versions)
> ...


I will have to try this technique to my neck.  I tried the Comply. But it dried out the midrange and killed the highs.  I stopped right there.  I will try final audio and check on the momentum tips. Thank you.


----------



## Stevko

ondert said:


> Hey people, what might be the ultimate cheap upgrade over the Apple USB C - 3.5 mm dongle for a Grado SR60e user on the very tight budget? Adding a real simple amp or another ultimately cheap DAC? I mean real dirt cheap. He just showed me this;
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_vcuvj6


Schiit fulla. 109 $


----------



## emorrison33

nicksgem10s said:


> Longtime Grado fan currently enjoying a pair of GH4 headphones with G cushions. Currently using my Lenovo laptop and LG phone to drive them. I'm also considering a pair of RS-1X but first I want to get an amplifier and dac that will be a big step up from my current setup.
> 
> It would be great to get some recommendations. I'm open to all suggestions on your favorite amps (ss or tubes) to use with your Grado headphones. I'm planning on using this mostly in a desktop application. I'm willing to consider full size or portable components.
> 
> ...


I like the Schiit Asgard 3 with all my Grado headphones.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

nicksgem10s said:


> Longtime Grado fan currently enjoying a pair of GH4 headphones with G cushions. Currently using my Lenovo laptop and LG phone to drive them. I'm also considering a pair of RS-1X but first I want to get an amplifier and dac that will be a big step up from my current setup.
> 
> It would be great to get some recommendations. I'm open to all suggestions on your favorite amps (ss or tubes) to use with your Grado headphones. I'm planning on using this mostly in a desktop application. I'm willing to consider full size or portable components.
> 
> ...


My personal preference all round set up: Singxer SA-1 and topping D90se. Singxer with its neutral-warm character, combine with neutral and nice impact of D90SE. Haven't tried with RS1X, but these two sound great with Hemp and GH2.

While I agree that generally R2R produce more relax and softer tone, Ares II would be out of my recommendation due to poorly lack of technicalities too much for the price, and with diffuse midrange area as well.

I haven't listen to Rebel so can't comment on that. GSX is a bit overkill to me.


----------



## Luckyleo

I'm having tremendous success with all my Grado's using a bifrost2 dac feeding Feliks Audio Espressivo OTL Tube amp.  I know that conventional wisdom states this setup is doomed to failure (i.e. garbage) with low impedance headphones such as Grado.  I guess I'm unconventional   Buttery smooth, warm, tremendous instrument placement, etc.  I highly recommend this setup.


----------



## Stevko

emorrison33 said:


> I like the Schiit Asgard 3 with all my Grado headphones.


Schiit Hel2, good and cheap


----------



## Dana Reed

nicksgem10s said:


> Longtime Grado fan currently enjoying a pair of GH4 headphones with G cushions. Currently using my Lenovo laptop and LG phone to drive them. I'm also considering a pair of RS-1X but first I want to get an amplifier and dac that will be a big step up from my current setup.
> 
> It would be great to get some recommendations. I'm open to all suggestions on your favorite amps (ss or tubes) to use with your Grado headphones. I'm planning on using this mostly in a desktop application. I'm willing to consider full size or portable components.
> 
> ...


My Asgard 2 is my favorite amp for my Grados.  Since I got the RS-1x, I've been using my Chord Poly->Mojo with it quite a bit and enjoying that too.  RS-1x definitely nicer for walking around with the Mojo compared to the GS2000e with its garden hose cable, and required 1/4"->1/8" adapter.  Loving the G pads on the RS-1x though.  likely won't be putting the L pads back on.


----------



## ESL-1

Plautus001 said:


> In the $500 and under range, I recommend:
> 
> 1. *Schiit Asgard 3 ($250) and Modius ($200)* - Asgard amp can play anything (5W 16 ohms) and it plays nice with everything I own.  The Modius is clean sounding and also has extra balanced outs if you want to try that in the future.
> 
> ...


As amps go the HeadAmp Gilmore Lite Mk2 is superb sound quality and a good sonic match with my Grados along with many other brands.  $499 @ HeadAmp, $450 on an upcoming DROP.  If you ever decide you improve on that you can add HeadAmp’s dedicated regulated power supply, see photo.  Besides the Asgard, the Lyr does a good job also with Grados.  If you need a portable the HeadAmp Pico Power does very well even with power hungry phones.  A second hand ALO Continental v5 portable is also a contender for great
sound.


----------



## jonathan c

ESL-1 said:


> As amps go the HeadAmp Gilmore Lite Mk2 is superb sound quality and a good sonic match with my Grados along with many other brands.  $499 @ HeadAmp, $450 on an upcoming DROP.  If you ever decide you improve on that you can add HeadAmp’s dedicated regulated power supply, see photo.  Besides the Asgard, the Lyr does a good job also with Grados.  If you need a portable the HeadAmp Pico Power does very well even with power hungry phones.  A second hand ALO Continental v5 portable is also a contender for great
> sound.


Valhalla is great, period…PS, the power tubes in your Valhalla look crooked…🤔…


----------



## DTgill

Hey, just got a GS1000 now I have a chance to acquire a GS3000e Is it worth the upgrade, or is it more like an upward side grade??


----------



## Gippy (Nov 24, 2021)

Upgrade only if you want a warmer, less peaky sound signature. I think at stock the GS3000e is a touch too warm for my taste, but others seem to love it. I EQ'd out the upper bass hump to get the perfect blend of warmth and brightness.


----------



## ekolite

Yes.  I am very much looking forward to seeing what Grado does with the Statement series.  Multiple wood varieties may help Grado find a way to more fine tune the drivers. Also the professional series.  Ahh, good times to be a Grado fan.


----------



## movinIron (Nov 25, 2021)

ondert said:


> Hey people, what might be the ultimate cheap upgrade over the Apple USB C - 3.5 mm dongle for a Grado SR60e user on the very tight budget? Adding a real simple amp or another ultimately cheap DAC? I mean real dirt cheap. He just showed me this;
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_vcuvj6


This cable-DAC, as most do, uses a Realtek ALC5686 which is a cheap PC/phone/portable onboard chip. In theory it can provide 192 kHz and 45mW, but most companies build it ‘only‘ up to 24 bit/96 kHz. And connected to a phone I don’t think there is enough voltage to gain this power. 8-10 mW on Grados 32/38 Ohms appear more realistic.
Better build quality, no cable and good reviews has the ddHifi TC35B. But it raises the costs by 20 or 30 bucks. Back to 10.- to 20.- :
Some uses an Conexant CX21988 which is an alternative, for example ESR. There is also an CX21988-THX, that may raise the cost by 5.-, but I am not aware about a product where it is build in.
There is also the Cirrus Logic CS46L41 you can find it some chinese adapters made by (or for) JSAUX. They have ‘Hi-Fi Audio Pro‘ printing on the 3.5mm plug. Try ‘JSDENZC2AUXFHFGY‘ on Amazon.
If you want a really audible upgrade look for a Fiio E10 (old: WM8740, new: TI PCM5102). Round about 69.-. The next would be the dragonfly black by 99.- (ES9010).
Next, you reach the Wow!-zone with the Questyle M12 costing 129.- (ES9281 AC and Current Mode Amplification).
Some of the Fiio BTR* work with USB-C connected to Androids, but you need to try that with your stuff (AKM chips, Bluetooth, some with dual DAC (BTR5 (2021 model): dual ES9219 C), some with balanced amplification (BTR3(K)/5)).

Some of these cable thingies do not provide 32 bit or if they do, they do it only up to 96 kHz.
Most can’t handle DSD.
24/96 sounds better than the MQA (hyped) stuff. But 24/192 is even better. 
Your SR60e really is a great headphone, a definitely ‘best bang for the bucks‘ thing.
It doesn‘t necessarily need, but it ‘s worth even much better amplification.
You will hear it.


----------



## Bernard23

Anyone paired a JDS Labs Element 2 with Grados? My Marantz works well, but I'm surprised how close sonically my LG V50 running USB Pro app is. Either the latter is stupendous value or the Marantz a bit disappointing; I suspect a bit of both. It all sounds a bit too polite, missing some dynamics to my ears


----------



## RyanT42

Hello, new here and looking for some guidance/opinions if I may be so bold. Here‘s the skinny:

Getting my system set back up. I have a vintage 80‘s Crown rack Straight Line 2 preamp and Crown Power Line 2 25 watt power amp (tuner rack too, but who uses that anymore?!). Never had a good set of headphones as I always ran them through the floor speakers. (Vinyl & CD’s, so I’m fairly new to lossless/HiRes streaming. So basically that’s what I’m working with.

I live in a very remote area now so being able to try before I buy is near impossible. I was torn between some Grados or Audeze LCD-2 Classics. The only thing I was able to demo was the hemps and I was impressed. But I went ahead and ordered the LCD-2C (i know, blasphemy!)…aaaand then the RS1x was released. If I would’ve known I would’ve just ordered the RS1x…So I found a dealer that had a pair of RS1x  and was willing to let me return them if I didn’t they didn’t win vs the LCD-2C. So I’ve got the RS1x coming and the LCD-2C still in the box waiting for the main event.

What are your thoughts on what I’ll hear/feel when I get the RS1x and compare them? (I know it’s subjective and I’ll know the answer when I get them…but I’m just curious!)

***But the real reason I’m posting is concerning questions about choosing a DAC/headphone amp. I was pretty set on picking up the new  IFI Zen Dac V2 as it’s small, can function as a dac/headphone amp, usb powered, and also has the ability to run RCA outs to my Crown preamp. So I could use it as a (kind of) portable headphone amp and also a desktop/stereo top dac to my preamp.

From reading this thread I saw the Schiit products talked about a lot. i looked into them and was impressed. Never heard of them before.

Would I be good with the IFI for kind of an all-in-one solution, or would a Modi or Modius be better to use as strictly a console top dac into my Crown preamp for when I’m in front of my stereo…and then get a separate portable dac/headphone amp for when I was to listen but I’m not in front of my stereo? (I don’t know, audioquest dragon, FIIO, etc…not sure)

FWIW I would be running Apple music lossless/HiRes for the streaming listening.

Very curious to hear your thoughts and suggestions and I appreciate any advice!


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

RyanT42 said:


> Hello, new here and looking for some guidance/opinions if I may be so bold. Here‘s the skinny:
> 
> Getting my system set back up. I have a vintage 80‘s Crown rack Straight Line 2 preamp and Crown Power Line 2 25 watt power amp (tuner rack too, but who uses that anymore?!). Never had a good set of headphones as I always ran them through the floor speakers. (Vinyl & CD’s, so I’m fairly new to lossless/HiRes streaming. So basically that’s what I’m working with.
> 
> ...


With a 25W amp I dont think you are going to notice anything about your DAC except that it works or not. The amp and speakers will be what you hear. 

The Zen DAC is a nice, versatile device that sounds like it will meet your needs. Its main drawback is that it's not super powerful as head amps go. If you want to avoid "gear creep" its a good choice.  Also, if you want to avoid "gear creep" Head Fi is not a good choice 😜

If you're into the Schiitty stuff a Modi/Magni would be a modest upgrade to a Zen DAC IMHO. (I have both). The Magni amp is substantially more powerful. You could use the Modi with the power amp, or with the Magni, depending on circumstances. Getting just the Modi by itself doesn't give as much utility.


----------



## Stevko

Magni 3 and grado is a good thing


----------



## Stevko

Blackweek sale on 125e.
40% off.
Worth buying?
Already own the 80e


----------



## zazex

DTgill said:


> Hey, just got a GS1000 now I have a chance to acquire a GS3000e Is it worth the upgrade, or is it more like an upward side grade??



It's your money and they're your ears -
the only one who can decide if it's worth the upgrade is you.


----------



## headfry

Stevko said:


> Blackweek sale on 125e.
> 40% off.
> Worth buying?
> Already own the 80e


As you already own the 80e I would shoot for the 225e if possible, I own both and the 225e is a very large step up IMO. In fact, it is my most used Grado.


----------



## zazex

headfry said:


> As you already own the 80e I would shoot for the 225e if possible, I own both and the 225e is a very large step up IMO. In fact, it is my most used Grado.



Definitely agree.  Go for the 225 model if at all possible.


----------



## movinIron

There are differences between 80e and 125e, but you need to listen focused. In my opinion, changing the pads has more effect.
So I also agree, try to go for a pair of SR225e. Or maybe take a try on the x-series.


----------



## DTgill

zazex said:


> It's your money and they're your ears -
> the only one who can decide if it's worth the upgrade is you.


Yeah, I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with both cans, I get the feeling that it's an upgrade that would be a side grade, probably not worth 1000 plus for that.


----------



## jonathan c

jonathan c said:


> ~ As good / enjoyable as the RS-1x is, it gets better. Thanks to a post by @j0val, I borrowed the G-cushions from the PS2000e and put them on the RS-1x. _What a difference! _Comfort is outstanding - much better than with the ‘stock’ cushions. And the sound? Same excellent clarity, _detail, naturalness. The bonus is that soundstage ‘layering’ is deeper and seamless. Positioning of instruments_ and voices is precise without creating individual ‘silos’. Voices, always my sonic litmus test, are credible, plausible, _lifelike._
> ~ The G-cushions are a must to get the _formidable_ best from the RS-1x. With them, the RS-1x can take on h/p contenders from ‘bantamweight’ to ‘heavyweight’ - and be pleased with the outcome. I already have backup “G”s ordered for both the PS2000e and RS-1x.


The Grado RS-1x continues to _improve and impress_ with further break-in! Ambience / reverberation extend further, instruments / voices are ‘suspended’ in space without ‘etched’ outlines…🥲. The RS-1x appears to need more break-in time than the PS2000e which has larger drivers. I can be patient…the time _is_ enjoyable. Backup G-cushions arrive tomorrow 😀.


----------



## movinIron (Nov 25, 2021)

RyanT42 said:


> …I was pretty set on picking up the new  IFI Zen Dac V2 as it’s small, can function as a dac/headphone amp, usb powered, and also has the ability to run RCA outs to my Crown preamp. So I could use it as a (kind of) portable headphone amp and also a desktop/stereo top dac to my preamp.
> …


I don’t think an LCD-2C will work pretty well with a ZEN DAC. Maybe in balanced mode. Another thought: Via USB it will drain a laptops batterie pretty fast, if you think about that usage.
The ZEN DAC is pretty good with Grados (SPL nearly 100 dB), but the LCD-2s (91 dB)?
I went for the ZEN CAN to power the LCD-2 after trying. The IFi micro iDSD is also working pretty well with that Audeze.
The only phones I know being harder to drive are the Susvara (83 dB) and AKG’s K1000 (74 dB - was a nightmare).
Soundwise: Between the LCD-2C and any Grado there are worlds. A completely different sounding.
I am curious what your impressions will be.
Don‘t forget to try movie and audiobook - you will hear!


----------



## RyanT42

Joaquin Dinero said:


> With a 25W amp I dont think you are going to notice anything about your DAC except that it works or not. The amp and speakers will be what you hear.
> 
> The Zen DAC is a nice, versatile device that sounds like it will meet your needs. Its main drawback is that it's not super powerful as head amps go. If you want to avoid "gear creep" its a good choice.  Also, if you want to avoid "gear creep" Head Fi is not a good choice 😜
> 
> If you're into the Schiitty stuff a Modi/Magni would be a modest upgrade to a Zen DAC IMHO. (I have both). The Magni amp is substantially more powerful. You could use the Modi with the power amp, or with the Magni, depending on circumstances. Getting just the Modi by itself doesn't give as much utility.



Thanks for the reply. I’m not too up to speed on DACs so do they have more of an impact on small output headphone amps versus a low/mid/high powered home stereo setup? Or would a DAC higher up the ladder be better suited?

My need for a DAC is really just to be able to stream (via iPhone or iPad Apple Music) through my Crown preamp—>power amp system and listen through headphones via the power amp headphone input. The crown is 100% analog with no usb or digital inputs.

I also want a more mobile/portable option to listen through some good headphones while away from home if I don’t want to just listen on AirPods. So that’s why I was debating on the Zen Dac as a possible all-in-one solution but it sounds like having a separate Dac for home use and a mobile dac for while out and about.


----------



## RyanT42

movinIron said:


> I don’t think an LCD-2C will work pretty well with a ZEN DAC. Maybe in balanced mode. Another thought: Via USB it will drain a laptops batterie pretty fast, if you think about that usage.
> The ZEN DAC is pretty good with Grados (SPL nearly 100 dB), but the LCD-2s (91 dB)?
> I went for the ZEN CAN to power the LCD-2 after trying. The IFi micro iDSD is also working pretty well with that Audeze.
> The only phones I know being harder to drive are the Susvara (83 dB) and AKG’s K1000 (74 dB - was a nightmare).
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Yeah, I can’t wait  to A/B the LCD-C and the RS1x and see what I think. The both ends of the spectrum thing is why I chose those two to see which I prefer…maybe I’ll keep both and sell an organ!

As far as home use driving the LCD-2C won’t be an issue with the Crown amps. For that application I just need a good DAC to convert via my iphone/iPad to my Crown preamp, then on to the 25watt power amp which drives the headphones or floor speakers.

I’ll check out the micro IDSD but they might be out of my price range.

I’m thinking a Schiit Modi DAC into my home system is a simple solution but I’ll have to keep checking out more options for portable dac/headphone amps. Does the audio quest dragon red or cobalt have enough punch to drive the LCD-2C in your opinion?


----------



## ekolite (Nov 26, 2021)

I agree about the feedback on the 225e.  That was the model I used when I knew I was permanently in love with Grado headphones.


----------



## Stevko

Yes. 225e was my first grado back in oct 2020.
Think I skip more prestige under 225e
Hard to find good black friday deals on Grado


----------



## movinIron (Nov 26, 2021)

RyanT42 said:


> …
> As far as home use driving the LCD-2C won’t be an issue with the Crown amps. For that application I just need a good DAC to convert via my iphone/iPad to my Crown preamp, then on to the 25watt power amp which drives the headphones or floor speakers.


Uh it’s a pre amp/power amp duo? With a dedicated phone amp stage in the pre amp?
Up to the mid 80‘s the build in headphone outputs were mostly designed to drive 200 -2000 Ohms Headphones.
There were some Marantz and Brauns having no problems with the low 32 Ohms of Grados at reasonable volume. And maybe some others.
If you think about connecting them via adapter cable to the end stages, be very careful with the volume knob with the LCD and forget about the Grados. And any warranty.
These power stages will not be designed for 70 Ohms. Even if 25 Watts appear very low powered today, Phones are driven in 20 mW (Audiobook at good/ok volume) and Voltage ranges between 1 and max. 8.5. Some a little higher. And music needs not only constant power, it has peaks. It needs additional air for sprints, much of that.
The problem with things like ZEN DAC is, they can reach a decent volume, but have no more, let‘s say this air for sprints, especially on such critical items like the Audezes are. The ZEN DACs both work pretty good on most headphones. Even on extraordinary good ones like RS1e or higher up the range.
SPLs like 104 dB @ 1 mW (1 kHz frequency generator sinus) are reachable in acoustically dead laboratories with a high sensitive measuring microphone directly on the diffusor. Less than 97 dB is hard to drive for most Android mobiles.
The funny thing is, current mode amplification (Bakoon, Questyle) or the weird circuitry used by Abacus acts a little different. Not so much in the absolute volume but in the … air for sprints.


RyanT42 said:


> I’m thinking a Schiit Modi DAC into my home system is a simple solution but I’ll have to keep checking out more options for portable dac/headphone amps. Does the audio quest dragon red or cobalt have enough punch to drive the LCD-2C in your opinion?


No Dongle DAC and definitely no cable DAC has.
I can’t think about 50 mW from those things. The only chance I see is the Questyle M12.
But all those will drain the battery of the source.
(Funny thing: with the Grado SR325e I prefer the Dragonfly Red over the Cobalt. With the RS2e it’s the Cobalt.)
If it’s only USB, no SPDIF, maybe the Fiio Q3 can help.
Haven‘t tried with the LCD (...yet.) Classic Audezes are simply not made for On The Go.

For your planned usage I think it’s the RS-1X.
It would pair quite good with a ZEN DAC.

Off topic: I have seen Meier Audio has its winter sale. On all amps. You can save around a 1000 bucks on the Soul.


----------



## Stevko

Ordered sr225e 160 euro 😊


----------



## clundbe1

Stevko said:


> Ordered sr225e 160 euro 😊


Yes. 225e was my first grado back in oct 2020.
Think I skip more prestige under 225e
Hard to find good black friday deals on Grado.
?


----------



## Stevko

clundbe1 said:


> Yes. 225e was my first grado back in oct 2020.
> Think I skip more prestige under 225e
> Hard to find good black friday deals on Grado.
> ?


Copy and paste?


----------



## Wheezy (Nov 27, 2021)

Does anyone want a replacement leather headband from Turbulent Labs?  It's the XL size in teal green color, brand new.

Free to a good home, ship to USA only.

Edit - taker found.


----------



## TooFrank

FWIW: Just upgraded my amp to an ICan pro (DAC=idsd Pro) and is still playing around with different settings and HPs. However, I was indeed surprised to listen to my GS2ke's with the X-bass on the ICan turned on - a very more engaging HP. Now not for sale....


----------



## ekolite (Nov 27, 2021)

For music lovers in general, comes the fifth chronologically released box set since 2015 from, beyond legendary artist, David Bowie. Brilliant Adventure features the latest in remastering technologies.  Any of these box sets will make any Grado absolutely sing.  This latest box set is the best sounding one yet. Now Available on Streaming, Cd and Vinyl.


----------



## Stevko

Ordered rs2e 370€
Love black week


----------



## Stevko (Nov 27, 2021)

Ordered 225e and rs2e this weekend.
Is it worth keeping both?


----------



## johanchandy

Stevko said:


> Ordered 225e and rs2e this weeken.
> Is it worth keeping both?


They compliment each other nicely imho. The Sr225e is super exciting and fun, and the rs2e is less so but very refined sounding.


----------



## ESL-1

Stevko said:


> Ordered sr225e 160 euro 😊


Congratulations 🎊


----------



## Bernard23

I have a slightly cheek request, but you'll see the logic. I'm after some closed back phones that will give a similar clarity and detail presentation as Hemps; what would be some reccomendations to consider? If I had the choice I'd like a flatter bass response, but that might be expected anyway with a closed back design. Budget is similar to 325x


----------



## Bernard23

Meantime, I'm hammering my cochlea to the tunes of AC-DC circa 1977 with my 325e and recently acquired JDS Element 2. What a monstrous combination for rock, it's absolutely brilliant.


----------



## RyanT42

movinIron said:


> Uh it’s a pre amp/power amp duo? With a dedicated phone amp stage in the pre amp?
> Up to the mid 80‘s the build in headphone outputs were mostly designed to drive 200 -2000 Ohms Headphones.
> There were some Marantz and Brauns having no problems with the low 32 Ohms of Grados at reasonable volume. And maybe some others.
> If you think about connecting them via adapter cable to the end stages, be very careful with the volume knob with the LCD and forget about the Grados. And any warranty.
> ...



Thanks for the detailed reply. A lot of great info there!

For my home system the preamp and power amp are separate units. Each have a monitor out. I went through the manual for each and the preamp specifies high impedance phones only while the power amp manual stated that anything 8 Ohms or higher is fine. So I'll just have to be sure to plug into the correct rack!...and still be cautious.

I agree, I think the RS1x will fit my needs better but I still want to compare the two just out of curiosity to see how they differ. Bad news is the dealer I ordered the RS1x from updated me and said the ship date is pushed back until next Friday or the following Monday...torture!

I was checking out the Fiio Q1 but appears to be discontinued and then the Q3. Looks nice but I don't think it can do a line out like the Q1 can...the search continues.

Very interesting about the AQ dragon red vs cobalt...I'd love to compare those with the Grados.

Thanks again for the help and suggestions.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

I’m curious, what does everyone here do in terms of listening to a wireless-only device?

For example, I have an Apple TV 4K box, which I use for all my TV and movie watching. The Apple TV box does not have a headphone jack, so when I want to watch a movie/show with headphones, I have to use something wireless, like my AirPods Max.

What if I want to listen with my Grados?

Should I pick up a Bluetooth amp/DAC like a Topping DX3 Pro+? Some other option? Also, I’m guessing the Apple TV uses AAC, so how would the quality be if I’m receiving a Bluetooth signal via the amp/DAC?

Is there any better setup I’m not thinking of, in terms of how I should go about using my Apple TV with wired headphones like my Hemp and 6XX?


----------



## Stevko

johanchandy said:


> They compliment each other nicely imho. The Sr225e is super exciting and fun, and the rs2e is less so but very refined sounding.


I will keep both.
Think I let the Philips X3 go. They are too sharp. 
Too much cans


----------



## Stevko

Heyyoudvd said:


> I’m curious, what does everyone here do in terms of listening to a wireless-only device?
> 
> For example, I have an Apple TV 4K box, which I use for all my TV and movie watching. The Apple TV box does not have a headphone jack, so when I want to watch a movie/show with headphones, I have to use something wireless, like my AirPods Max.
> 
> ...


Good idea. BT give you 85% enjoy.
And you can feed your dx3 with full signal if you want,Critical listening.
Laptop is great


----------



## Shane D (Nov 27, 2021)

I am just going through a several day session with my GH2's. I have really enjoyed them with my Violectric V220. Occasionally I put my Schiit Loki in the chain for giggles.

But I have to say that my iFi Pro iCAN really does fill these out!
Setting are; Tube mode, low gain, volume around 9:00, 20Hz bass boost and just a little bit of 3D fun.

I have been just going through my collection alphabetically, while changing headphones every week (LSA HP-2's, T60 Argons, HiFiman HE6se V2's and now the GH2's). No headphone sounds great with everything, but these really adapt to different genre's very well. And I suspect the problem pieces are more bad copies on my part than the headphone struggling.
Elton John, ELO, Etta James, Emphatic, Earth, Wind and Fire, Dorothy, Doobie Brothers, Deftones, etc.

So awesome, with very present bass. Hmmm.


----------



## j0val

I’ve had the RS1x for a couple weeks now and I still am impressed with them. And this is after selling my Empyreans, which I loved. I feel like the rs1x is a headphone that shows you something different each time. 

The sound is still quintessential Grado, with some welcome enhancements. The top end is resolving and airy, while being not fatiguing (my volume is is typically between 65db and 70db). The overall sound is at the perfect nexus of warmth and slight darkness, but is still engaging. While the soundstage is not the widest, instrument separation is still incredible. Listening to Santana’s “Evil Ways” via Qobuz, each instrument had their own lane to play and made the experience more musical through its superb timbre. 

The RS1x is the best Grado I’ve owned. I’m interested is seeing what Grado can do with their statement series and the new x driver.


----------



## Stardock7

Bernard23 said:


> I have a slightly cheek request, but you'll see the logic. I'm after some closed back phones that will give a similar clarity and detail presentation as Hemps; what would be some reccomendations to consider? If I had the choice I'd like a flatter bass response, but that might be expected anyway with a closed back design. Budget is similar to 325x


I have wondered this same thing. Want a better travel headphone and Grado's annoy the people next to you on an airplane. I have tries many closed back so for and none seem to do it.


----------



## murphythecat (Nov 27, 2021)

i grabbed the last pair of rs2x in canada!

first impressions.... werent these suppose to be bright?
they seem fast, very uncoloured bass it seems but indeed not a bass heavy headphone. Very early impressions though! ill be back in a week or two!


build quality seem very good
and the wood contrast is amazing looking. beautiful cans


----------



## murphythecat

ESL-1 said:


> I already had written about the RS1x a couple of weeks ago.  I now have an RS2x which I am running and will try to add those impressions also.  Check around the thread, there a number of impressions and a few comparisons too.


bump?


----------



## jonathan c

Stardock7 said:


> I have wondered this same thing. Want a better travel headphone and Grado's annoy the people next to you on an airplane.


😜🤪…ask those next to you in the airplane what they would like to hear then don the headphones 😜🤪…


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Bernard23 said:


> I have a slightly cheek request, but you'll see the logic. I'm after some closed back phones that will give a similar clarity and detail presentation as Hemps; what would be some reccomendations to consider? If I had the choice I'd like a flatter bass response, but that might be expected anyway with a closed back design. Budget is similar to 325x


I like my Final Sonorouses (I have the II and the VI) as a proxy for my Grados when I cant use Grados because noise.


----------



## RyanT42

j0val said:


> I’ve had the RS1x for a couple weeks now and I still am impressed with them. And this is after selling my Empyreans, which I loved. I feel like the rs1x is a headphone that shows you something different each time.
> 
> The sound is still quintessential Grado, with some welcome enhancements. The top end is resolving and airy, while being not fatiguing (my volume is is typically between 65db and 70db). The overall sound is at the perfect nexus of warmth and slight darkness, but is still engaging. While the soundstage is not the widest, instrument separation is still incredible. Listening to Santana’s “Evil Ways” via Qobuz, each instrument had their own lane to play and made the experience more musical through its superb timbre.
> 
> The RS1x is the best Grado I’ve owned. I’m interested is seeing what Grado can do with their statement series and the new x driver.


Can’t wait for mine to arrive. Are you preferring the G pads vs the L pads? What differences do you hear?

Also, what’s your Schiit setup you have rockin’ there? Lyr, Lokius and BiFrost? Can’t quite see the names excellent looking setup!


----------



## j0val (Nov 27, 2021)

RyanT42 said:


> Can’t wait for mine to arrive. Are you preferring the G pads vs the L pads? What differences do you hear?
> 
> Also, what’s your Schiit setup you have rockin’ there? Lyr, Lokius and BiFrost? Can’t quite see the names excellent looking setup!


Thanks! I definitely prefer the G pads. I feel like they increase the soundstage a bit and tame the highs slightly more (RS1x is by no means a harsh headphone, even with the L pads - I just prefer a darker sound). Above all, the G pads are much more comfortable than the L pads…no contest. I would recommend having the G pads on hand and ready to go when your RS1x arrives. 

You got my Schiit setup exactly right. Lyr 3 with a Shuguang Treasure tube, Bifrost 2, and Lokius. I couldn’t ask for a better setup to complement the RS1x.


----------



## movinIron

Heyyoudvd said:


> I’m curious, what does everyone here do in terms of listening to a wireless-only device?
> 
> For example, I have an Apple TV 4K box, which I use for all my TV and movie watching. The Apple TV box does not have a headphone jack, so when I want to watch a movie/show with headphones, I have to use something wireless, like my AirPods Max.
> 
> What if I want to listen with my Grados?


What about using a Bluetooth Receiver?
I cut 2 feet from the RS2e‘s garden hose, originally for the use with the A&K Jr. Later I switched 3.5mm TRS to 2.5 TRRS for use with the KANN. For my seldom ‘TV‘- and slightly more often tuner-use with headphones I switch between A&K XB10 (neutral, more powerful) and Fiio BTR (warm, darker).
The Audiolab M-DAC Nano works by (detachable) upsampling to 32 bit/384 kHz which sounds impressive.
Try to connect them with ‘Audio Share‘ to the Apple TV 4K.
(Haven’t heard the Ifi GO blu yet, but the xCAN was great with Grados.
The cut 2 feet now serve as 2.5 - 3.5 Adapter.)


Heyyoudvd said:


> …
> Is there any better setup I’m not thinking of, in terms of how I should go about using my Apple TV with wired headphones like my Hemp and 6XX?


Possible to use SPDIF/USB out from the TV/Beamer?


----------



## jonathan c

~ Out of curiosity, I plugged the Grado RS-1x (nominal impedance: 38 ohms) into the Woo Audio WA2 - an OTL tube headphone amplifier with a presumably high output impedance (the actual value is unavailable). I did not expect much compatibility…
~ _Surprise, Surprise! _The pairing sounded great! There was no massive FR deviation due to impedance mismatch. There was no bass “bloat” which bled into upper bass / lower midrange. Air, detail, extension we’re all there! and with _fuller stronger _bass. What I heard was akin to what the ZMF Atticus delivers. 
~ This _fun_ research will continue with different recordings…


----------



## ESL-1

murphythecat said:


> bump?


Thanks for the tap on my shoulder, will try this week, have listening though.


----------



## DTgill

jonathan c said:


> ~ Out of curiosity, I plugged the Grado RS-1x (nominal impedance: 38 ohms) into the Woo Audio WA2 - an OTL tube headphone amplifier with a presumably high output impedance (the actual value is unavailable). I did not expect much compatibility…
> ~ _Surprise, Surprise! _The pairing sounded great! There was no massive FR deviation due to impedance mismatch. There was no bass “bloat” which bled into upper bass / lower midrange. Air, detail, extension we’re all there! and with _fuller stronger _bass. What I heard was akin to what the ZMF Atticus delivers.
> ~ This _fun_ research will continue with different recordings…


Very nice


----------



## regnad kcin

I have an old pair of SR80s, pre letter, that are my favorite headphones.

Is the change in the x models a significant improvement? Is it worth it do you think to get some SR80xs, or is it so similar I should just stick with what I’ve got?

Would getting a somewhat pricier model make much difference, like 125x or 225x? The 225x is about as much as I can justify spending. Or are these all so similar that the 80xs would be the best choice value-wise?


----------



## RHMMMM

Ordered a pair of RS-1x’s. Excited as these will be the first pair of Grado’s I’ve ever owned. I’ll post some impressions after burn-in and some time with them.


----------



## Stevko

regnad kcin said:


> I have an old pair of SR80s, pre letter, that are my favorite headphones.
> 
> Is the change in the x models a significant improvement? Is it worth it do you think to get some SR80xs, or is it so similar I should just stick with what I’ve got?
> 
> Would getting a somewhat pricier model make much difference, like 125x or 225x? The 225x is about as much as I can justify spending. Or are these all so similar that the 80xs would be the best choice value-wise?


225 is the best you can buy in the prestige series


----------



## regnad kcin

Stevko said:


> 225 is the best you can buy in the prestige series


Those are better than the 325x?


----------



## Stevko

regnad kcin said:


> Those are better than the 325x?


For some people.
And some like e better than X


----------



## iFi audio

Shane D said:


> But I have to say that my iFi Pro iCAN really does fill these out!
> Setting are; Tube mode, low gain, volume around 9:00, 20Hz bass boost and just a little bit of 3D fun.



Thanks! Also, with Grado GH2 these would be pretty much my settings minus 3D. I like their imaging just the way it is


----------



## nierika

regnad kcin said:


> I have an old pair of SR80s, pre letter, that are my favorite headphones.
> 
> Is the change in the x models a significant improvement? Is it worth it do you think to get some SR80xs, or is it so similar I should just stick with what I’ve got?
> 
> Would getting a somewhat pricier model make much difference, like 125x or 225x? The 225x is about as much as I can justify spending. Or are these all so similar that the 80xs would be the best choice value-wise?



If you can only justify spending for an SR225, you might not be on the right message board.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

regnad kcin said:


> I have an old pair of SR80s, pre letter, that are my favorite headphones.
> 
> Is the change in the x models a significant improvement? Is it worth it do you think to get some SR80xs, or is it so similar I should just stick with what I’ve got?
> 
> Would getting a somewhat pricier model make much difference, like 125x or 225x? The 225x is about as much as I can justify spending. Or are these all so similar that the 80xs would be the best choice value-wise?


I’d say it’s worth to make the jump to the 225x or 325x or maybe get a used 325e that’s like new.


----------



## Stevko

Stevko said:


> I will keep both.
> Think I let the Philips X3 go. They are too sharp.
> Too much cans


Gone


----------



## Stevko

punkmanmatthew said:


> I’d say it’s worth to make the jump to the 225x or 325x or maybe get a used 325e that’s like new.


Yes. 80e is ok, but 325 or 225 is much better. Worth the extra money.


----------



## Stevko

My wife took my sr80e’s. She needs new cans!
Good for me. Now my collection is more normal


----------



## Luckyleo

jonathan c said:


> ~ Out of curiosity, I plugged the Grado RS-1x (nominal impedance: 38 ohms) into the Woo Audio WA2 - an OTL tube headphone amplifier with a presumably high output impedance (the actual value is unavailable). I did not expect much compatibility…
> ~ _Surprise, Surprise! _The pairing sounded great! There was no massive FR deviation due to impedance mismatch. There was no bass “bloat” which bled into upper bass / lower midrange. Air, detail, extension we’re all there! and with _fuller stronger _bass. What I heard was akin to what the ZMF Atticus delivers.
> ~ This _fun_ research will continue with different recordings…


I have the same results with the Feliks Audio Espressivo OTL tube amp as well.  Kinda like my Mac Computer.... It just works


----------



## bozebuttons

I have always been a huge Grado fan & have a number of Johns phones
Currently Listening To My Joe Grados HP-1s out of my Ibasso 300Max SS
HEAVENLY SOUND


----------



## movinIron

Stevko said:


> For some people.
> And some like e better than X


Like it was with ‘I‘ and ‘e‘.
😉


----------



## movinIron

Stevko said:


> My wife took my sr80e’s. She needs new cans!
> Good for me. Now my collection is more normal


😂


----------



## Stevko

movinIron said:


> Like it was with ‘I‘ and ‘e‘.
> 😉


Yes my old 325i(gold) sounds great,
Will never sell them.bought them used for 100euro


----------



## movinIron (Nov 28, 2021)

Stevko said:


> Yes my old 325i(gold) sounds great,
> Will never sell them.bought them used for 100euro


OK,… I‘m jealous.
😕
Wantsometoo.


regnad kcin said:


> I have an old pair of SR80s, pre letter, that are my favorite headphones.


I‘m a huge fan of the original SR80. Not by their sound, which is great, but for their meaning.
According to John Grado, these are the very first he completely designed by himself.
They were designed as entry level model and they sounded great for the money.
They still do.
The following ‘i‘ model provided higher dynamic, the ‘e‘ more resolution.
I have only short time impressions and couldn’t compare 80e to 80x, but got the (clear) feeling, that they are still Grado-sounding, now with a darker timbre, a touch more laid back in the highs.
They are still very crisp in the treble, but a little less than the ‘e‘, maybe back to the level of the ‘i‘ series, therefor audibly more liquid.
As always some will like it some will not. But this time I think, it will find more friends than the series before.
And you can still say the same thing as for the predecessor SR80s:
The SR80 are born entertainers!


regnad kcin said:


> Is the change in the x models a significant improvement? Is it worth it do you think to get some SR80xs, or is it so similar I should just stick with what I’ve got?
> 
> Would getting a somewhat pricier model make much difference, like 125x or 225x? The 225x is about as much as I can justify spending. Or are these all so similar that the 80xs would be the best choice value-wise?


I for myself can hear differences between SR80 and SR125 (beginning from Fiio Q1, clearer on Lehmann Rhinelander) but need to focus for it. (Both ‘e‘)

If you can justify to afford an SR225, the only question is ‘e‘ or ‘x‘?
They are an instantly audible upgrade.


----------



## Stevko (Nov 28, 2021)

Well used. But still good 😊


----------



## Plautus001

Stevko said:


> For some people.
> And some like e better than X


I liked the 225e the best of that series, but I ended up liking the 325x more than 225e or 325e


----------



## regnad kcin

movinIron said:


> OK,… I‘m jealous.
> 😕
> Wantsometoo.
> 
> ...



If I were to mod it with wooden cups/metal grills and a detachable cable, do you think I’d be better off with the 125x? From what I’ve seen much earlier in this thread the main difference between 125e and 225e is the cable and metal grill, and the drivers are essentially the same. I’d think the same is true for x.


----------



## jonathan c

RHMMMM said:


> Ordered a pair of RS-1x’s. Excited as these will be the first pair of Grado’s I’ve ever owned. I’ll post some impressions after burn-in and some time with them.


If you can, get the G-cushions (standard on the GS1000e, GS2000e, GS3000e, PS2000e)….*Large increase* in soundstage height and width, in clarity of treble, and in COMFORT.


----------



## jonathan c

Stevko said:


> My wife took my sr80e’s. She needs new cans!
> Good for me. Now my collection is more normal


Wrong thinking!…what about “now my collection needs one replacement…”?😆


----------



## Stevko (Nov 29, 2021)

jonathan c said:


> Wrong thinking!…what about “now my collection needs one replacement…”?😆


waiting for my new 225e and rs2e 
so when they arrive. my collection  will be complete:

Beyerdynamic DT 1770 PRO
Grado: SR225e, RS2e
SR325 Gold,GW100 V1


----------



## Stevko

regnad kcin said:


> If I were to mod it with wooden cups/metal grills and a detachable cable, do you think I’d be better off with the 125x? From what I’ve seen much earlier in this thread the main difference between 125e and 225e is the cable and metal grill, and the drivers are essentially the same. I’d think the same is true for x.


225 and 325 have another FR. go to 22/24.000
other drivers?


----------



## MaiLam

jonathan c said:


> If you can, get the G-cushions (standard on the GS1000e, GS2000e, GS3000e, PS2000e)….*Large increase* in soundstage height and width, in clarity of treble, and in COMFORT.



At the (considerable) cost of bass and treble peaking, I’ve found, on 44mm driver models


----------



## jonathan c

MaiLam said:


> At the (considerable) cost of bass and treble peaking, I’ve found, on 44mm driver models


I said for the RS-1x.


----------



## MaiLam

jonathan c said:


> I said for the RS-1x.



Yep, that’s why I specified 44mm drivers, good to know they work better with 50mm models


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


> ~ Out of curiosity, I plugged the Grado RS-1x (nominal impedance: 38 ohms) into the Woo Audio WA2 - an OTL tube headphone amplifier with a presumably high output impedance (the actual value is unavailable). I did not expect much compatibility…
> ~ _Surprise, Surprise! _The pairing sounded great! There was no massive FR deviation due to impedance mismatch. There was no bass “bloat” which bled into upper bass / lower midrange. Air, detail, extension we’re all there! and with _fuller stronger _bass. What I heard was akin to what the ZMF Atticus delivers.
> ~ This _fun_ research will continue with different recordings…


Talking about unexpected pairings: I tried my GH2's on a Little Dot Mark III and they sounded awesome! Didn't expect that. Never hurts to try different things.


----------



## Luckyleo

MaiLam said:


> At the (considerable) cost of bass and treble peaking, I’ve found, on 44mm driver models


Think about it.  Why doesn't Grado ship the Hemp, RS1-X, etc with the larger, more comfortable pads?  Based on interviews, the reason they state is that they prefer the sound with the pads they ship the HP's with (F or L pads).  That is how the HP's were tuned and is the preferred configuration.  This is how the Grado family expects the optimal performance of their products to be consumed by the public.  Yes, the G pads are more comfortable.  Yes, they do have a larger sound stage.  Yes, you may decide that, all things considered, the G pads are the way to go for you.  My only suggestion is to give the stock pads time and become very familiar with that sound signature before "pad rolling".  

Happy listening all!


----------



## rasmushorn

Luckyleo said:


> Think about it.  Why doesn't Grado ship the Hemp, RS1-X, etc with the larger, more comfortable pads?  Based on interviews, the reason they state is that they prefer the sound with the pads they ship the HP's with (F or L pads).  That is how the HP's were tuned and is the preferred configuration.  This is how the Grado family expects the optimal performance of their products to be consumed by the public.  Yes, the G pads are more comfortable.  Yes, they do have a larger sound stage.  Yes, you may decide that, all things considered, the G pads are the way to go for you.  My only suggestion is to give the stock pads time and become very familiar with that sound signature before "pad rolling".
> 
> Happy listening all!


I have a pair of G-pads in the drawer. I never use them on either the Hemps nor the SR225e because they destroy the sound. It was fun to try them, but to me it is clear that my Grados were not designed for the G-pads. One day I will try some of the 3rd party pads like Geekria. So, I agree stay with the stock pads for a while instead of going pad-rolling from day one


----------



## Stevko

Ready to rock


----------



## DTgill

rasmushorn said:


> I have a pair of G-pads in the drawer. I never use them on either the Hemps nor the SR225e because they destroy the sound. It was fun to try them, but to me it is clear that my Grados were not designed for the G-pads. One day I will try some of the 3rd party pads like Geekria. So, I agree stay with the stock pads for a while instead of going pad-rolling from day one


I don't care for the G-pad with my RS1e, I'm using flat pads with it and my HF3, and my SR325x, but with my GS1000 and my PS500 I use the G-pads


----------



## ESL-1

Luckyleo said:


> Think about it.  Why doesn't Grado ship the Hemp, RS1-X, etc with the larger, more comfortable pads?  Based on interviews, the reason they state is that they prefer the sound with the pads they ship the HP's with (F or L pads).  That is how the HP's were tuned and is the preferred configuration.  This is how the Grado family expects the optimal performance of their products to be consumed by the public.  Yes, the G pads are more comfortable.  Yes, they do have a larger sound stage.  Yes, you may decide that, all things considered, the G pads are the way to go for you.  My only suggestion is to give the stock pads time and become very familiar with that sound signature before "pad rolling".
> 
> Happy listening all!


And believe it or not the pads will also be breaking in as you listen.  Everyone should enjoy and everyone will hear it as they decide or experiment.  Since I have some Grados that come with and designed around G cushions I am usually not fond of of how they sound when added to a model not designed for the G visions.  One I heard that did a nice job with G cushions was the GH1.

From experience I recommend that unless you decide to try some way different after market choice only use original Grado pads.  They feel different and will evolve a bit to improve fit & sound.

Have fun…


----------



## YtseJamer (Nov 30, 2021)

I just got the RS1x last weekend.  Initial impression: They are more resolving than the Hemp but where is the bass?  I know we're not buying Grado headphones for the bass, but the RS1x have almost no bass and no impact compared with the Hemp.


----------



## ESL-1

As I am sure many of you do some fine tuning with the fit, comfort by carefully applying light pressure to get that better fit & sound performance. 
        “ fiddle your way there “
the results can be quite different.  Obviously this will apply to different degrees with most other phones, positioning on the ear for the best sound possible and easily repeatable.

3 cents worth….. Enjoy


----------



## movinIron

Stevko said:


> Ready to rock


Yeah!
Enjoy!


ESL-1 said:


> …
> 3 cents worth….. Enjoy



Went into Buddhism, wise Master?
Is it a male chinese one?


----------



## movinIron

A little philosophy about pad rolling…
I do agree … and do it not.
A guy found a … Hemi Cuda… ‘69 Charger… ‘68 Mustang (in highland green)… from a dealer, auction, internet… ,barn… whatever. His ‘new‘ baby arrives and now what? Keep it in/restore it to original state? Make it a 1000 horsepowers monster? Paint it red? (If someone dares doing this to a highland green… I‘ll grab it from his cold, dead fingers…)
There are people loving their purple 3rd party S-Pads. Others equalize the midbass emphasis out.
Another exchanges the cable into a removable 700,- € Cardas or 1200,- € Silent Wire.
They are right.
And the critics are right too!
Pad swapping, cable swapping, tube-/OP amp- rolling, equalization, DSPs, …
There are always people:
- who can‘t hear it
- who don’t want to hear it
- who don’t like it
- who prefer it the other way
- and finally those… who love it

It‘s listening to music and what is music, if not art?
The guy in the museum right next to you watching the very same Picasso might have completely different feelings about it. No, he will!
That‘s good. That’s right. And that’s great!
Know what?
It‘s the reason why I‘m here.

And what’s a Grado product, phone or cartridge, at least good craftsmanship, if not, by design… art?!


----------



## jonathan c

ESL-1 said:


> As I am sure many of you do some fine tuning with the fit, comfort by carefully applying light pressure to get that better fit & sound performance.
> “ fiddle your way there “
> the results can be quite different.  Obviously this will apply to different degrees with most other phones, positioning on the ear for the best sound possible and easily repeatable.
> 
> 3 cents worth….. Enjoy


…hmm…50% inflation…is Head-Fi a banana republic?…


----------



## movinIron

jonathan c said:


> …hmm…50% inflation…is Head-Fi a banana republic?…


One that definitely deserves to be supported.
😉


----------



## mblain

YtseJamer said:


> I just got the RS1x last weekend.  Initial impression: They are more resolving than the Hemp but where is the bass?  I know we're not buying Grado headphones for the bass, but the RS1x have almost no bass and no impact compared with the Hemp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that sucks to hear. I was hoping it would have been a scaled up version of the hemp with the new X drivers. Thanks for sharing you impressions. I guess I'm holding onto the hemps for a while now.


----------



## rasmushorn

YtseJamer said:


> I just got the RS1x last weekend.  Initial impression: They are more resolving than the Hemp but where is the bass?  I know we're not buying Grado headphones for the bass, but the RS1x have almost no bass and no impact compared with the Hemp.


Higher resolution, less bass, brighter sound... NOW I am even more interested in the RS-1X...
But if they sound too thin and lifeless, then it is another story. I hope they arrive over here in Europe soon so we can get to listen to them.


----------



## henriks

https://lydbutikken.dk/vare/grado-rs1e/ maybe here..


----------



## G0rt

We've known for years that both G & L cush work with both GH1 & GH2, for example, for different folks, or even the same folks at different times, or for different music, or whatever. Comfort, tonal balance, head stage, timbre...

I woke up wanting new Grados to play with, so swapped G & L between GH1 & GH2, et voila! 2 new Grados!

All plugging in to a new flavor amp, IEMagni, that's like a MAD, elite, total overkill respin of RA-1, and sounds nothing like any of my other Schiit.

This morning, new Spyro Gyra, Incognito & In Modern Times, and new Rippingtons, Open Road, Fountain of Youth & Modern Art. Early Christmas.

What's olde is nu again. 😁


----------



## PhenixS1970

Bought a mint condition used pair of GS1000i.  Should arrive some time next week.  Was curious about these for a long time so jumped on this offer .


----------



## murphythecat

I got the RS2x this weekend as well! I find the resolution in the mids excellent, but the bass is also lacking and the treble a bit too prominent.
I'll experiment with different pads to raise the bass and lower treble. 

right now, thankfully I use iFi amps so xbass is activated and life goes on. Stock, I couldnt live with them. I also feel the same way with the HD800 though. Lived with HD800 modded with Xbass very happilly. and those grado definitely need the same kind of bass boost the hd800 also needed _for my taste._


----------



## SoundGuru

Curious how the RS2e compares to the RS2x...? I find the bass is plenty enough with the L pads.

My favourite is actually the SR225e with bowl pads especially for well recorded rock. Its not as refined but rock music isn't supposed to be. Anything with Ted Templeman as a producer has an excellent dynamic range. Bad recordings with Grado can be pretty uncomfortable, but a proper recording is bliss.


----------



## movinIron (Nov 30, 2021)

henriks said:


> https://lydbutikken.dk/vare/grado-rs1e/ maybe here..


As expected: 6995,- DDK = 940,59 € = 1059. 25 $
309.25 $ more is nothing I like to pay. 
schiit.


----------



## Stevko

Yes, hard to be Grado fans in europe


----------



## RyanT42

YtseJamer said:


> I just got the RS1x last weekend.  Initial impression: They are more resolving than the Hemp but where is the bass?  I know we're not buying Grado headphones for the bass, but the RS1x have almost no bass and no impact compared with the Hemp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That’s interesting. I have some coming my way and I’m anxious to try them out. What kind of music do you typically listen to?


----------



## ESL-1 (Nov 30, 2021)

rasmushorn said:


> Higher resolution, less bass, brighter sound... NOW I am even more interested in the RS-1X...
> But if they sound too thin and lifeless, then it is another story. I hope they arrive over here in Europe soon so we can get to listen to them.


Not thin or lifeless to my listening.  While the Hemp is quite a fun listen including some bop in the bottom the RS1x and RS2x have better detail with more refinement top to bottom.  They also have more air and space.  The RS1x has  good bass and that bass is well articulated while the Hemp does not detail the bass as well.

All three of mine are well broken in which will bring out the best in all of them.

Of course lastly one must listen for yourself to really know what you might prefer.

There is not a bad choice there.


----------



## Stevko

My new rs2e arrived today.


----------



## ESL-1

Stevko said:


> My new rs2e arrived today.


Have a great time……


----------



## Stevko

Soon ready to test


----------



## Stevko




----------



## Stevko

Nice with leather and wood.
They are a little step above my 225/325. But not so much.
225e is really good .swapped from rs2e now to my 225. Yea, I can live with only 225e


----------



## YtseJamer (Nov 30, 2021)

RyanT42 said:


> That’s interesting. I have some coming my way and I’m anxious to try them out. What kind of music do you typically listen to?



I'm mostly listening to Prog-Rock and Metal.



mblain said:


> Wow, that sucks to hear. I was hoping it would have been a scaled up version of the hemp with the new X drivers. Thanks for sharing you impressions. I guess I'm holding onto the hemps for a while now.



Don't get me wrong, the RS1x are very good headphones and a good notch above the Hemp in term of technicalities.  The RS1x are more resolving, they have better imaging and they also have better treble extension and sparkle.  I will continue the burn in process, and hopefully the bass will improve over time.


----------



## movinIron (Nov 30, 2021)

Stevko said:


> Nice with leather and wood.
> They are a little step above my 225/325. But not so much.
> 225e is really good .swapped from rs2e now to my 225. Yea, I can live with only 225e


Wait… what?
😳

There‘s a SR325i available?
On my way…
😈


----------



## murphythecat

Stevko said:


> Yes, hard to be Grado fans in europe


why not just get a used pair in the USA/Canada?


----------



## movinIron (Nov 30, 2021)

murphythecat said:


> why not just get a used pair in the USA/Canada?


You mean aside from ‘only US shipping‘?!
There was a guy offering a pair of ‘The Wheeler‘ in 2018/19 for month. I frequently contacted him, in l later PMs explaining I‘ll find out what to do, providing the (filled) forms, paying taxes/fees, ordering the postal service, etc.
‘No International shipping!‘ He waited. Eventually he sold the cans and I was frustrated.
But yeah, *you are right,* someone will sell.
I‘m sorry for this, but please, let me have a moan:
- Why miss a warranty?
- Why miss the chance to return/get a refund?
- Why miss the break-in experience? (Definitely my cup of tea!)
- Why don’t be able to unbox an own sealed, virgin pair? (Not my thing, but some really love that.)
- Why risk an argument with the (probably guiltless) seller about some unnoticed imperfections?
Let’s play around with numbers.
Last time I checked a container New York/Hamburg was around 1600,- including fees and taxes. Ok,
it’s been a while.
This thing easily takes a thousand phones. Round about 1,60 € per phone. Let’s say they order 500 pairs. 3,20 €. Let’s say they raised the shipping by a 100%. 6,40 €. Uhh, they were cautious and ordered just 300 pairs. 10,66 €. A hundred. 32,- €
Paying a 50,- € more than in the US? OK! A 100,- € (+112.62 = 862.62 $ = 765,98 €)? Growling, but most will be paying. Remember, the RS1e is still offered at 849,- € on the distributors website.
Most don’t know the US price difference and will pay these 850 bucks. ‘For the new model? Great offer!‘
(No) Sorry, but I guess you can imagine that a countries distributor has at least the the profit margin of a shop/reseller in the US. 665,98 € (US in €) to 849,- € is an additional margin of 183,20 €.
206.32 $ should be enough compensation.
My job… uhm, let’s say I should be thankful for my income (don’t tell the boss!). I’m not rich, but could teeth grindingly afford these prices. Many have less.
Enough moaning, I beg your pardon.

Our distributor will not like me anymore, buy maybe they listen.
They haven’t presented the price yet. Let’s hope it will be reasonable.
Everyone should have the chance to afford a wooden Grado.


----------



## Stevko

movinIron said:


> Wait… what?
> 😳
> 
> There‘s a SR325i available?
> ...


maybe I let my new 225e go. don`t need them when I have the rs2e 
325i gold? maybe I sell them for a crazy price, I can not resist


----------



## Stevko (Dec 1, 2021)

murphythecat said:


> why not just get a used pair in the USA/Canada?


not so easy. if I search on ebay. Most selles do not ship outside us.
So hard to find.
Possible to buy new prestige on amazon. but no worldwide warranty.
It is about 30% cheaper to buy 325x on amazon.com


----------



## murphythecat

movinIron said:


> You mean aside from ‘only US shipping‘?!
> There was a guy offering a pair of ‘The Wheeler‘ in 2018/19 for month. I frequently contacted him, in l later PMs explaining I‘ll find out what to do, providing the (filled) forms, paying taxes/fees, ordering the postal service, etc.
> ‘No International shipping!‘ He waited. Eventually he sold the cans and I was frustrated.
> But yeah, *you are right,* someone will sell.
> ...


I will help anyone who ask


----------



## ekolite (Dec 1, 2021)

What about Moon Audio?  They do offer worldwide shipping I think.. http://www.moon-audio.com


Stevko said:


> not so easy. if I search on ebay. Most selles do not ship outside us.
> So hard to find.
> Possible to buy new prestige on amazon. but no worldwide warranty.
> It is about 30% cheaper to buy 325x on amazon.com


----------



## Stevko

ekolite said:


> What about Moon Audio?  They do offer worldwide shipping I think.. http://www.moon-audio.com


nope


----------



## ekolite (Dec 1, 2021)

Stevko said:


> nope


Sorry. Did not see that.


----------



## Stevko

nothing to be sorry for  
it is still possible to buy Grado here in europe.
black friday and sale is a good thing 
now I have Grado for the next decade


----------



## ekolite

Stevko said:


> nothing to be sorry for
> it is still possible to buy Grado here in europe.
> black friday and sale is a good thing
> now I have Grado for the next decade


For future reference.  I do know of two websites based in U.S. that ship out the new models worldwide and may have a used pair at music direct from time to time.  Http://www.parts-express.com & http://www.musicdirect.com


----------



## rasmushorn

The problem is not to find a dealer willing to ship to Europe. The problem is that importing goods from the US (or from any country outside the EU) will be taxed upon delivery. First we pay for the goods, then we pay the customs (here it is 25% on top of the total price including shipping) and then there is a fee from the postal service to handle the payment and registration of taxes. In rare cases, when the postal service is busy around Black Friday and Christmas, the packages can go through customs without being taxed - but that is a lottery game. Most often it gets more expensive to purchase from abroad than pay the local price and support the local reseller.


----------



## ekolite

Ah alright.


----------



## Stevko

sure?
us prices is without tax? 
so if i order 325x from amazon I pay
295+tax+ freight= 390USD
if an american buy 325x? he/her must pay tax too?(325+10% tax?)
so buying from us is a good thing.
no extra taxes for us in europe.
the problem in europe, is greedy importers


----------



## Stevko

ex:
bought rs2e for  815$ - 50% black friday=408$
so rs2e cost me 408usd inc VAT


----------



## MaiLam

In the UK at least, the best value in terms of buying from the US is on the higher priced models. Even with 20% VAT being added, shipping, duty fees etc. the RS1X for example still works out as ~£100-£150 cheaper. Less value to be had once local stores begin discounting


----------



## TooFrank

Shane D said:


> I am just going through a several day session with my GH2's. I have really enjoyed them with my Violectric V220. Occasionally I put my Schiit Loki in the chain for giggles.
> 
> But I have to say that my iFi Pro iCAN really does fill these out!
> Setting are; Tube mode, low gain, volume around 9:00, 20Hz bass boost and just a little bit of 3D fun.
> ...


Couldnt agree more with these settings. Forgot which pads you’re using for the GH2s? (And you use the SE 3.5 mm output on the ICan? Would it be an improvement if we could use the XLR balanced out on Grados? Thinking a sec about modding the cable)


----------



## Shane D

TooFrank said:


> Couldnt agree more with these settings. Forgot which pads you’re using for the GH2s? (And you use the SE 3.5 mm output on the ICan? Would it be an improvement if we could use the XLR balanced out on Grados? Thinking a sec about modding the cable)


I use the Beautiful Audio pads. I use the 1/4" output (3-pin on the right side).
I don't think XLR would add anything as I listen in low gain and don't go much past 9:00.


----------



## murphythecat (Dec 1, 2021)

murphythecat said:


> I got the RS2x this weekend as well! I find the resolution in the mids excellent, but the bass is also lacking and the treble a bit too prominent.
> I'll experiment with different pads to raise the bass and lower treble.
> 
> right now, thankfully I use iFi amps so xbass is activated and life goes on. Stock, I couldnt live with them. I also feel the same way with the HD800 though. Lived with HD800 modded with Xbass very happilly. and those grado definitely need the same kind of bass boost the hd800 also needed _for my taste._


little update. the RS2x have over 75 hours of playing.

Ive found a local shop who had the new Grado F pads. The F pads really brings out the bass. still lacking in ultimate extension, but the bass level now dont necessite bass eq like it did with the stockbowl pads. Its almost a night and day difference here.

the F pads also lowers the highs and also seem to make the mids slightly less forward.

actually now the bass is some of the most special ive ever experienced. The bass is highly musical and expressive. every subtilities come thrue quite magically actually. very open type of bass.
Is there some sort of shout somewhere in the mids, perhaps, I cant wait to see measurements. but I dunno I just love the musicality of the headphones right now. they are a blast to use. Im in that big early phase but everythign i listen is enjoyable and interesting. The fact I dont want to immediatly go back to hd650 is a immense good sign for me


----------



## ekolite

murphythecat said:


> little update. the RS2x have over 75 hours of playing.
> 
> Ive found a local shop who had the new Grado F pads. The F pads really brings out the bass. still lacking in ultimate extension, but the bass level now dont necessite bass eq like it did with the stockbowl pads. Its almost a night and day difference here.
> 
> ...


This is great to know. I adore the f pads since burning in my Hemps.  Maybe should go with this model in the future.


----------



## movinIron

Stevko said:


> sure?
> us prices is without tax?
> so if i order 325x from amazon I pay
> 295+tax+ freight= 390USD
> ...


Interesting… taxes on (paid) taxes.
I may be wrong, but the US government has ratified (signed) the SNA 1993 by the UN?!
‘Unanimously approved‘ means no one said no, right?
It‘s an 807 pages document ( + index), something about balancing of national accounts…
We maybe should have a talk with our accountants about export declaration forms.

Or, while waiting on a sale offer, put a new Grado cartridge to the tonearm and listen to Miss Tina Turner.


----------



## movinIron (Dec 2, 2021)

ekolite said:


> This is great to know. I adore the f pads since burning in my Hemps.  Maybe should go with this model in the future.


Me too. I‘m a great fan of things like pad-swapping, tube-rolling, etc.
But I don‘t leave it changed. Nearly every phone has it‘s original pads in daily use.
(LCD-2 has Dekoni pads (adds a touch of treble), DT1990 PRO has Dekoni Velour pads (slightly softens the treble without loosing resolution) and SR325e keeps Geekria G-pads (Improves bass, adds contour to space… and feels much more pleasant to the skin 😄))


TooFrank said:


> Couldnt agree more with these settings. Forgot which pads you’re using for the GH2s? (And you use the SE 3.5 mm output on the ICan? Would it be an improvement if we could use the XLR balanced out on Grados? Thinking a sec about modding the cable)



Let’s (kinda) quote the great Steve G.: „You get older, you become a more experienced listener.“
If you are young, let’s say 30-35 years, you still have most of your audio receptor cells.
You may hear >15 kHz at 75 dB(A).
So you have the full hearing spectrum …but have just started to be a listener.
(If finished killing the messenger, go ahead reading)
Experienced listening is not about consciously hearing details like room reflections, differencing a cymbal touched by stick, rake, rope or brush, etc.
It‘s about having these informations, let’s say mechanical. The older you get, the more information you gather without really focusing. The better your hearing processes get.
Please, dear reader, don’t be mad at me, look happily forward to become better and better… and better than you are now. Doesn‘t matter how good your ears are, your hearing will become better your whole lifetime.
When I changed the 3.5mm plug to the 2.5 one on the RS2e, I experienced instantly:
- slightly more spacious sounding
- the single instruments got more contour
- the waves in vibrato became more differentiated
- bass became more precise (, not every one likes that)
- it was easier to discern voices, differ them from each other
- even in a smaller orchestra, the space between instruments became bigger, they were better
   positioned. I admit not to hear that, if there are 20 violins in a row or something stuffed like that.
   Maybe there are people with bat-like hearing, able to do so.
- listening to an audiobook had the most impressive effect. A single voice, just placed in the center
   became more crisp. It got audibly more contour. (If the speaker tents to sibilants, they became
   sharp. Not to everyone’s delight…)

If connecting the T1 2nd, HD800S, Sundara, 0|1 or Nightowls to the CMA600‘s XLR4:
- bass becomes more present
- bass becomes more precise
- soundstage becomes (slightly) wider (and much with the HD800S)
- better separation of instruments
- easier to differ voices from each other
- better positioning over the soundstage, even in depth
4 interesting things:
- the soundstage get‘s deeper (but not as deep as on amps I tried at the dealers listening room.
   I guess it‘s something about the CMA600s sounding, even  the CMA400 is doing better with this.
   But had no analogue in. Bad for a phono guy.)
- bass instantly became much more dynamic. But this, I think, is based on the much more powerful
   output circuits used for balanced outputs, not caused by the balanced principle itself.
- the overall sound of the CMA losses some of it‘s brand typical earthiness.
  (Growling animals over a Questyle are an incredible experience. Try a movie with a tiger in it)
- the Sundara behaves like a different phone, it even loses some of it‘s cold, while gaining resolution.
   It scales the most of these phones.
The phones use technically different XLR4 cables, but having these effects on all of them in nearly the same weight makes me quite sure, that’s caused by the balanced output, not the cable.

The more experienced you are, the easier it is to differentiate balanced headphone output from single ended. In the beginning it is necessary to focus on the headphones … let’s say behavior.
No one can tell you:“This is balanced!“ on hearing only one output. But I can easily say which one is balanced if I hear the balanced and the single ended one after each other.
Maybe not on Punk Musik…
The better a circuit is designed, the more easy it is to hear the differences. On a DAP you need a quality like the Fiio M11 to instantly hear it. On the KANN it’s obvious. But I could retrace these effects even on the A&K XB-10 using AAC via Bluetooth. I would love to try this on Ifi stuff, having great expectations there with Grados, but the Micro iDSD Signature, a product which on first sight made me jelling a ‘Yippi ka hey‘… was s%$%§% designed *without* analogue in!
From my point of view I just started to become an experienced listener, being far behind guys like good old Steve.

[Note for newbies: Headphone balanced is kind of a discrete circuit. It has nothing to do with interconnect balanced. There is no real ‘ - ‘, as in negative phase. It just switches the single ‘negative‘ pole into 2 separate circuits, that can no more affect each other and have their own dynamics.]


----------



## ekolite

movinIron said:


> Me too. I‘m a great fan of things like pad-swapping, tube-rolling, etc.
> But I don‘t leave it changed. Nearly every phone has it‘s original pads in daily use.
> (LCD-2 has Dekoni pads (adds a touch of treble), DT1990 PRO has Dekoni Velour pads (slightly softens the treble without loosing resolution) and SR325e keeps Geekria G-pads (Improves bass, adds contour to space… and feels much more pleasant to the skin 😄))
> 
> ...


Yes the possibilities with headphones is exciting.  Maybe not quite as exciting has having a dedicated hifi stereo, if you have the means (I live in an apartment so that is a no-go for me.) Headphones do have their advantages over a speaker setup though.  I think convenience is a big one.


----------



## funkymartyn

Well catching up with all the grado posts most days.  I wonder when this thread will end .  And a new one starts up.....this is long  lol.   Now members can easy get lost hunting out info. 
Also about time grado or somebody ( but not a rip off )  sold Grado T  Shirts. / hoodie.   And maybe some nice  Stickers .


----------



## Stevko

A Grado buyer advice thread would be nice


----------



## iFi audio

movinIron said:


> but the Micro iDSD Signature, a product which on first sight made me jelling a ‘Yippi ka hey‘… was s%$%§% designed *without* analogue in!



I hear you, but micro iDSD Signature was designed as a more streamlined product than its predecessor. Most customers intend to use the former as a DAC/amp combo and its circuit simpler in comparison to micro iDSD BL resulted in better sound.


----------



## iFi audio

movinIron said:


> The more experienced you are, the easier it is to differentiate balanced headphone output from single ended



That's true and all differences you listed are a spot on. We've been getting a very similar feedback from people who compare SE and balanced outputs in our stuff. Thanks!

Sorry for double posting!


----------



## punkmanmatthew (Dec 2, 2021)

I’ve had these listed in the classifieds but just in case no one in the grado pages has looked in the forums lately I’m selling my like new brown headband RS1es for $365 if anyone is interested.


----------



## ESL-1

punkmanmatthew said:


> I’ve had these listed in the classifieds but just in case no one in the grado pages has looked in the forums lately I’m selling my like new brown headband RS1es for $365 if anyone is interested.


Nice price, good luck with the sale.


----------



## Bernard23

Amir reviewed the 60x, I like his approach to audio (disclosure I work in measurement science); and I'm not surprised by his results. The important part of this debate is to ask why do some folk love the Grado sound, and others hate it? That they don't measure well is not really the issue (they don't) but despite that, to some people they are fantastic to listen to. So, in the interests of semi - scientific analysis I've just acquired some Yamaha RH5MA, as they were tested (also by Amir, so a consistent method) close to the ideal Harman curve. Thus far, I make two observations:
- I don't really like the sound of the Yamahas without EQ, they sound boomy, even brighter than the Hemps and 325e. I'm only concerned with FR here, not detail retrieval, the Hemp stamps all over the Yamaha in that respect.
- I prefer the sound of the hemp in any configuration, other than EQ to a Harman curve ideal

I've only just started researching harman curves, so very late to that party, but I find it really interesting (shame I couldn't get involved in it professionally and do it properly). It's got me wondering if there are a portion of head shapes in the normal distribution whose HRTF is such that the Grado signature profile is "right", and the harman (aimed at the average head) just sounds horrible. 

Anyways, here is the review. Enjoy (though no need to comment on the comments, we all know there are concrete heads scattered randomly across the world)!

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...ds/grado-sr60x-review-on-ear-headphone.28177/


----------



## murphythecat

Bernard23 said:


> Amir reviewed the 60x, I like his approach to audio (disclosure I work in measurement science); and I'm not surprised by his results. The important part of this debate is to ask why do some folk love the Grado sound, and others hate it? That they don't measure well is not really the issue (they don't) but despite that, to some people they are fantastic to listen to. So, in the interests of semi - scientific analysis I've just acquired some Yamaha RH5MA, as they were tested (also by Amir, so a consistent method) close to the ideal Harman curve. Thus far, I make two observations:
> - I don't really like the sound of the Yamahas without EQ, they sound boomy, even brighter than the Hemps and 325e. I'm only concerned with FR here, not detail retrieval, the Hemp stamps all over the Yamaha in that respect.
> - I prefer the sound of the hemp in any configuration, other than EQ to a Harman curve ideal
> 
> ...


one advise for you
dont trust Amir


----------



## Bernard23

Hahaha, sorry that's funny. Unless you can demonstrate his measurements are erroneous then I'm not taking that seriously for many reasons. I'm a paid up member of the anti flat earthers!


----------



## movinIron

Stevko said:


> A Grado buyer advice thread would be nice


Intriguing!
What should it contain?


----------



## jonathan c

movinIron said:


> Intriguing!
> What should it contain?


Dear Abby:? NO!…..Dear Grado:!


----------



## Bernard23

movinIron said:


> Intriguing!
> What should it contain?


Buy all of them?


----------



## movinIron

Bernard23 said:


> Hahaha, sorry that's funny. Unless you can demonstrate his measurements are erroneous then I'm not taking that seriously for many reasons. I'm a paid up member of the anti flat earthers!


Flat earthers are the guys for those their world content only of 2 dimensions, right?
So it‘s length and... time?
Oh, we‘re not talking about the string theory here?

When I read:


murphythecat said:


> …
> dont trust Amir


I only read that he has an information or at least an impression about this Amir, I don‘t have.
So I learned: ‘watch and listen to him carefully‘
Hm, I think I will keep this in mind when I‘m going to find out who Amir is…
😉


Bernard23 said:


> Buy all of them?


Weird idea.
Lovin‘ it!


----------



## jonathan c (Dec 2, 2021)

murphythecat said:


> one advise for you
> dont trust Amir


Amir is very good at what he does 👍. What he does, though, completely misses the mark 👎 insofar as music is concerned….🎵😆…


----------



## ESL-1

Bernard23 said:


> Amir reviewed the 60x, I like his approach to audio (disclosure I work in measurement science); and I'm not surprised by his results. The important part of this debate is to ask why do some folk love the Grado sound, and others hate it? That they don't measure well is not really the issue (they don't) but despite that, to some people they are fantastic to listen to. So, in the interests of semi - scientific analysis I've just acquired some Yamaha RH5MA, as they were tested (also by Amir, so a consistent method) close to the ideal Harman curve. Thus far, I make two observations:
> - I don't really like the sound of the Yamahas without EQ, they sound boomy, even brighter than the Hemps and 325e. I'm only concerned with FR here, not detail retrieval, the Hemp stamps all over the Yamaha in that respect.
> - I prefer the sound of the hemp in any configuration, other than EQ to a Harman curve ideal
> 
> ...


Concrete Heads…… that just sounds so good.


----------



## jonathan c

ESL-1 said:


> Concrete Heads…… that just sounds so good.


Think of the qualities that are implied!…block, hard, heavy, inanimate, porous….😄🤪😄🤪


----------



## movinIron (Dec 2, 2021)

Hm, I read Amirs review.
- He is a target curve believer.
- He is an equalization guy.
That‘s not good, not bad, just a characterization.
- He thinks 2 kHz is treble.
That‘s not good.
- There are only 2 dimensional measurements considered.
- I couldn‘t find any thoughts about linear frequency responses, like some companies are keen to reach with their products. (Grado is not!)

My Impression:
Interesting, if you want to hear some thoughts about frequency response and distortion from the single point of view: volume @ frequency
It’s all set to simple standard, measurements at 94dB (1 pa), even nothing about phase stability. I‘m missing some own thoughts, brought in experiences, speculation why this and that.
no recommendations what to pair with, no personal impressions which music may sound best with these cans, which not.
I couldn’t find any obvious evidence not to trust (t)his review.

Personal note:
I don’t need another ‘Yeah, Grado‘ review, am used to critical Grado reviews and equalization is a thing I for myself only use to check things, due to lack of a measurement rig, but it is a personal preference one has to (and I can) respect.
Please don’t just follow my impression and look for yourself, it has nothing to do with me being a Grado fan and him maybe not - due to not a single word about describing hearing impression, I simply don’t see him as an experienced listener, ‘cause all of these (including me, lo and behold) tend to communicate their perceptions.
I rather think he is missing many great experiences, not only on Grado headphones.


----------



## DTgill (Dec 2, 2021)

amirm doesn't care for Schiit products either... cest la vie

Some of the best things in life don't measure the way some people think they should.

I'm sure I'm not alone in my thinking, when I say Grado kicks ass! I love them!


----------



## movinIron (Dec 2, 2021)

Is it possible to provide our Bernard23 some adequate measurement rig/instrumentation? Maybe a few hours in a laboratory at AMR? 🤗
I would love to read some thoughts of a more open minded and surely more experienced in measurements guy about our beloved headphone brand.

edit: ‘more experienced in measurements‘ was meant due to his profession compared to the average Head-Fier.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Bernard23 said:


> Amir reviewed the 60x, I like his approach to audio (disclosure I work in measurement science); and I'm not surprised by his results. The important part of this debate is to ask why do some folk love the Grado sound, and others hate it? That they don't measure well is not really the issue (they don't) but despite that, to some people they are fantastic to listen to. So, in the interests of semi - scientific analysis I've just acquired some Yamaha RH5MA, as they were tested (also by Amir, so a consistent method) close to the ideal Harman curve. Thus far, I make two observations:
> - I don't really like the sound of the Yamahas without EQ, they sound boomy, even brighter than the Hemps and 325e. I'm only concerned with FR here, not detail retrieval, the Hemp stamps all over the Yamaha in that respect.
> - I prefer the sound of the hemp in any configuration, other than EQ to a Harman curve ideal
> 
> ...


Well, for one more data point for your study, I dont prefer the elevated bass of the Harman curve and I like to really hear a top notch drummer work those high hats (i.e. a little elevated treble). I'm probably the opposite of the modal listener in this regard. 

You probably already knew this, but the Harman curve is just a statistically derived preference, based on what a plurality of people said they liked. Its not some immutable law of nature that is the way things have to be.


----------



## murphythecat

Love my Grado RS2x but shame on you Grado to give such a piss poor cable with your "reference" RS2x.
this cable is so bad that it might make me consider moving on.
what the hell are they thinking?


----------



## DTgill

murphythecat said:


> Love my Grado RS2x but shame on you Grado to give such a piss poor cable with your "reference" RS2x.
> this cable is so bad that it might make me consider moving on.
> what the hell are they thinking?


You can always cable mod it. 
I bought a SR325x modded, and sent Gene two other Grado cans for cable modding.

Look here


----------



## movinIron

murphythecat said:


> Love my Grado RS2x but shame on you Grado to give such a piss poor cable with your "reference" RS2x.
> this cable is so bad that it might make me consider moving on.
> what the hell are they thinking?


OK, enough of the hooray-Grado for one day. I don’t own one of the braided new cables, but remember having soldered one out of a GS1000e (not mine). ‘Cause everyone complaint about the weight I put it on the kitchen scale. If I remember right, it was just 75 grams. Without adapter.
I personally don’t have a problem with these cables thickness or sound, but I really don’t get why they don’t make them removable.


----------



## DTgill

movinIron said:


> OK, enough of the hooray-Grado for one day. I don’t own one of the braided new cables, but remember having soldered one out of a GS1000e (not mine). ‘Cause everyone complaint about the weight I put it on the kitchen scale. If I remember right, it was just 75 grams. Without adapter.
> I personally don’t have a problem with these cables thickness or sound, but I really don’t get why they don’t make them removable.


Control...


----------



## jonathan c

DTgill said:


> amirm doesn't care for Schiit products either... cest la vie
> 
> Some of the best things in life don't measure the way some people think they should.
> 
> I'm sure I'm not alone in my thinking, when I say Grado kicks ass! I love them!


The foot-pounds per square inch when ass is kicked does not appear in Amir’s graphs…


----------



## jonathan c

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Well, for one more data point for your study, I dont prefer the elevated bass of the Harman curve and I like to really hear a top notch drummer work those high hats (i.e. a little elevated treble). I'm probably the opposite of the *modal *listener in this regard.


…despite “Kind of Blue”, it’s back to chords & harmony?…😜


----------



## ekolite

Dang are the new cables really that bad?  Guess I will have to wait and see how I get along with em..


----------



## Stevko

movinIron said:


> Intriguing!
> What should it contain?


maybe a sticked post here will be better?
all new members ask:
what is the difference between xxxxx and xxxxx? 
what amp? what dac?


----------



## Stevko (Dec 3, 2021)

ekolite said:


> Dang are the new cables really that bad?  Guess I will have to wait and see how I get along with em..


Think the 8C cable is great.  But don`t like the patent on the adapter. something like Beyerdynamic would be better. screw adapter.


----------



## movinIron

Stevko said:


> maybe a sticked post here will be better?


Search function?


Stevko said:


> all new members ask:


And you don‘t want them here?
I really love these new impulses… they cause.
To talk it over. Rethinking.
Admit! You want me to watch more than one thread.


----------



## Stevko

think you`r right. one thread is ok
thing changes, so asking same question again is ok.
think this is the most lively thread on this forum.


another question: what source are you using out there?

I use self std FLAC and apple music(dont like it, apple gave me 3month for free)

is it worth to try anything over 24-44.1?
MQA?DSD?DXD?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

jonathan c said:


> …despite “Kind of Blue”, it’s back to chords & harmony?…😜


Well played, sir


----------



## oniel459

Stevko said:


> think you`r right. one thread is ok
> thing changes, so asking same question again is ok.
> think this is the most lively thread on this forum.
> 
> ...


Personally I had fun trying out all of the formats, and trying things out has been a good chunk of the fun already. 

I do flac and DSD

I personally hear and appreciate the difference from 44 to 192 on my setup, not saying it’s the night and day difference but it’s nice to have when it’s available.

As for worth trying, I love my DSD albums. Norah jones specifically is an amazing experience on DSD. But until there’s another primary store to get albums (accoustic sounds was the place to go, but they killed it this last January) I can’t recommend it; these days you have to scour to find any albums.


----------



## Stevko

considering to try qobuz for a year.(17% off)
they also have a online store where you can buy music.
they offer: 24-Bit up to 192 kHz


----------



## MaiLam

Grass is greener question: what’s a logical next step after the PS500e? After swapping the L pads for some Geekria ones that seem halfway between the L and the F’s, the bass (and comfort!) was transformed and I’ve really grown to love the pair.

It has, as I’m sure many of you are familiar with, stoked the fires of wanting to own some more Grados. I’ve been contemplating the Hemps, as they’re several years newer and the increase in wood should sound different. Any others? I briefly tried the 325X and wasn’t a fan, something quite booming about the bass on the stock pads.


----------



## Stevko

Gs1000e or rs1x ?


----------



## Bernard23 (Dec 3, 2021)

Thinking about the benefits or otherwise of EQ, I Have spent some time re-visiting some of the Hemp reviews when they were launched, and found some of the FR sweeps using different pads from the SBFA forums, so am trying the Geekria flat pads and trying to mitigate the harsher spikes and troughs with some EQ. As time goes on, I've found the F pads too rolled off at the HF, and everything else that 2k hump is too pronounced. This is a much more smooth and open sound profile, though it's too bassy for me, so I've reduced that, but it still sounds fantastically dynamic and pacy.  The challenge now is to find a DSP for Qobuz that doesn't require processing through the WK mixer, or at least maintain exclusive control.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Stevko said:


> is it worth to try anything over 24-44.1?
> MQA?DSD?DXD?


I cant speak to DSD,  but the 16/44 standard was adopted for CDs because it is more than sufficient to cover the entire spectrum of human hearing. Read up on the Nyquist-Shannon sampling theorem if you're interested in learning more about this topic.


----------



## Luckyleo

murphythecat said:


> Love my Grado RS2x but shame on you Grado to give such a piss poor cable with your "reference" RS2x.
> this cable is so bad that it might make me consider moving on.
> what the hell are they thinking?


I feel your pain..........Maybe there is time to return the unit for a refund?  If you read or watch any review of a Grado headphone they pretty much ALL mention that either the cable sucks or that the cable is barely passable (even the new and improved  .  Surprised that you are surprised........


----------



## Bernard23

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Well, for one more data point for your study, I dont prefer the elevated bass of the Harman curve and I like to really hear a top notch drummer work those high hats (i.e. a little elevated treble). I'm probably the opposite of the modal listener in this regard.
> 
> You probably already knew this, but the Harman curve is just a statistically derived preference, based on what a plurality of people said they liked. Its not some immutable law of nature that is the way things have to be.


Absolutely this!
It's a statistical mean, with a (probably!) high uncertainty around the limits of the normal distribution (even if it's normal, I don't know enough about human skull physiology). It's perfectly reasonable to hypothesise that for someone at the + or - 3SD of that harman ideal would find it unpleasant, it's easy to demonstrate how critical HRTF alone is, just move your headphones around on your ear, the changes are massive. Change the pads on any Grado = big changes etc etc. On that basis, measuring headphones is at best a rough guide, and probably explains why some brands like Grado with a very pronounced signature response appeal massively to some, and the complete opposite to others. What we really need is a custom individual curve, assuming that getting a neutral sound is actually important to you or course. 

In defence of Amir, I find his reviews balanced, unlike many of the contributors who are stuck in the paradigm of a singular truth, and anyone that doesn't prefer the sound of the perfectly measuring device is not sufficiently enlightened. I am completely in agreement however that any differences can be potentially measured in a lab more consistently than subjective listening.


----------



## oniel459

Stevko said:


> considering to try qobuz for a year.(17% off)
> they also have a online store where you can buy music.
> they offer: 24-Bit up to 192 kHz


Qobuz has been what I use for a couple years now, their app leaves a bit to be desired in terms of loading pages, I have to admit at times it feels like dialup compared to other apps. But I personally look past it. It's up to the user though.

And double check your source can do 192. May sound silly but windows 10 and android I.E. don't do over 48khz. 

Qobuz can do ASIO driver on windows 10 and that allows it to do up to 192


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Bernard23 said:


> In defence of Amir, I find his reviews balanced, unlike many of the contributors who are stuck in the paradigm of a singular truth, and anyone that doesn't prefer the sound of the perfectly measuring device is not sufficiently enlightened. I am completely in agreement however that any differences can be potentially measured in a lab more consistently than subjective listening.


Agree. I respect Amir's work because he is tranparent about what he's doing. He is going to run his measurements,  and map them against the Harman curve. That's literally all that he does (with respect to headphones).  One is free to use this information as one sees fit. 

Contrast this approach with the ocean of Youtubers out there who just spout off how they like this and dont like that.


----------



## murphythecat (Dec 3, 2021)

yes, im surprised about the cable. Never did I expect a cable be so bad. oh well, at least the sound is worth it


----------



## Bernard23

oniel459 said:


> Qobuz has been what I use for a couple years now, their app leaves a bit to be desired in terms of loading pages, I have to admit at times it feels like dialup compared to other apps. But I personally look past it. It's up to the user though.
> 
> And double check your source can do 192. May sound silly but windows 10 and android I.E. don't do over 48khz.
> 
> Qobuz can do ASIO driver on windows 10 and that allows it to do up to 192


I've been subscribing to their studio service for around 6 months now, along with Spotify premium as it's free with my phone service provider, and I was an early adopter and have tons of saved tracks and playlists that i can't begin to try to replicate. I was using Tidal prior to that, but the price and the MQA is it / isn;t it debate made me a tad suspicious, and Qobuz is signifcantly cheaper. Also tried Amazon HD, but for some users (me included) the HD mode does not effect exclusive mode (despite ticking the box in the app). SQ from Qobuz is what you'd expect, limited by your dac / amp and headphones, so it's down to price, catalogue and UI. There are lots of tracks on Spotify, and a few on Tidal that are not in Qobuz, which is frustrating, and the UI is pretty horrible on desktop app and phone app. I think that as soon as Spotify lossless CD quality service is launched I'll jump to that assuming it's a small premium over the current service, and I've no need for a hi-res service

Qobuz can use any output device driver, in my case I've installed a cambridge audio, a Marantz ASIO and the XMOS driver for the JDS labs. You can select from any of them assuming the correct external device is connected of course. No issue streaming 24/192 if that's what you wish to do.


----------



## rasmushorn (Dec 3, 2021)

Speaking of music streaming services. 

Spotify said earlier this year that they would launch high resolution or lossless during 2021. So far I am still on 320 kbps for the “Very high” resolution. Does anyone else have high rez files in Spotify?

I have started using Apple Music because they were quicker with this feature and more convenient than Spotify in an Apple product context.


----------



## Stevko (Dec 3, 2021)

Apple music is ok.
But no chromecast support.
No windowsplayer with cd-quality?
Usb out from ios is noisy and low


----------



## TooFrank

Shane D said:


> I use the Beautiful Audio pads. I use the 1/4" output (3-pin on the right side).
> I don't think XLR would add anything as I listen in low gain and don't go much past 9:00.


Got those pads too - very nice (have to order new filling though ad they are getting softer)


----------



## TooFrank

murphythecat said:


> Love my Grado RS2x but shame on you Grado to give such a piss poor cable with your "reference" RS2x.
> this cable is so bad that it might make me consider moving on.
> what the hell are they thinking?


Just curious: what's so bad about it?


----------



## Shane D

TooFrank said:


> Got those pads too - very nice (have to order new filling though ad they are getting softer)


They do crush down. I just change over to the black ones until they crush down. I have thought about sourcing another white one locally. I think maybe just a little bit bigger, but the same density.


----------



## ESL-1

I found that once I had it straightened out it stayed that way unless I did a lot of moving around.  I also found the length was very manageable.  Not important but I think it looks better and does afford protection to the cable.

Not so good if you get past tapping and start dancing around.  😎


----------



## Stevko

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Agree. I respect Amir's work because he is tranparent about what he's doing. He is going to run his measurements,  and map them against the Harman curve. That's literally all that he does (with respect to headphones).  One is free to use this information as one sees fit.
> 
> Contrast this approach with the ocean of Youtubers out there who just spout off how they like this and dont like that.


I like his work.Hope he measures more Grados. Then we can see the differences before we buy.
225e vs rs2e?
60/80/125?
500/rs2/gs1000?


----------



## TooFrank

movinIron said:


> Me too. I‘m a great fan of things like pad-swapping, tube-rolling, etc.
> But I don‘t leave it changed. Nearly every phone has it‘s original pads in daily use.
> (LCD-2 has Dekoni pads (adds a touch of treble), DT1990 PRO has Dekoni Velour pads (slightly softens the treble without loosing resolution) and SR325e keeps Geekria G-pads (Improves bass, adds contour to space… and feels much more pleasant to the skin 😄))
> 
> ...


Many thanks for your insights and experience. I have difficulties in having to put words on sound impression and sound quality. I'm way past my thirties and have relatively recently tried to explore this (expensive) fascinating forum. Being climbing "up the ladder" so to speak. After getting some decent gear, the first wow was trying 24 bit vs. 16 bit. : Couldn't put a word to the difference, but I felt it (yes I am aware of snake oil and I like it if it adds to the SQ). Then I experienced (or my ears did) an improvement when upgrading cables (Arctic signum+) for the low impedance Stellia's. Recently I got the ICan and consequently could try both Stellia's and Arya's via the XLR output: To me it made more difference than the cable exchange, but I cannot describe it in words. More airy spacing? However, I also invested in an expensive balanced XLR cable for the HD650s. Maybe because the are higher impedance, they don't seem to be benefitting as much to the new cable as the others (alternatively the stock is very good). Probably I'll wait a bit before deciding to mod the Grados. They sound very good indeed through the SE output


----------



## TooFrank

Shane D said:


> They do crush down. I just change over to the black ones until they crush down. I have thought about sourcing another white one locally. I think maybe just a little bit bigger, but the same density.


Locally for me is EU So wondering you have some good sourcing (or recommendations) from Canada?


----------



## Shane D

TooFrank said:


> Locally for me is EU So wondering you have some good sourcing (or recommendations) from Canada?


Not really. There is a foam shop in an industrial park near me. I talked to them before about custom seat cushions and they seemed pretty flexible. I might just take one over and get them to have a look.


----------



## TooFrank

Shane D said:


> Not really. There is a foam shop in an industrial park near me. I talked to them before about custom seat cushions and they seemed pretty flexible. I might just take one over and get them to have a look.


Got it - some post back (or maybe in another tread) I showed how to cut it out of an ordinary bathing sponge. Apparently, it wasn't a big hit. Think it is a balance between stiff and soft (comfortable)..Maybe it is a question about communicating the density of the ideal sponge/foam?


----------



## Shane D

TooFrank said:


> Got it - some post back (or maybe in another tread) I showed how to cut it out of an ordinary bathing sponge. Apparently, it wasn't a big hit. Think it is a balance between stiff and soft (comfortable)..Maybe it is a question about communicating the density of the ideal sponge/foam?


I am pretty sure the pros could look at and use some kind of guage to tell if it is 2lb, 4lb, 6lb, etc. Then just ask them to match the design on a bigger piece. I am thinking (hoping), that it is not that big a deal for a pro. They are likley very used to cutting foam for custom application, I would think.
I have been meaning to do this for about a year. I will get there eventually.


----------



## murphythecat

TooFrank said:


> Just curious: what's so bad about it?


overly stiffness,  no comfort due to the material, poor lenght and the way after the split cable that both cables seem to want to tangle together asap once they are put on stands. its really all pathetic
at least they sound great. ill get used to it but *** I look at the HD650 cable and that cable is 15$. why not use those type of simple cables?


----------



## Plautus001

jonathan c said:


> Amir is very good at what he does 👍. What he does, though, completely misses the mark 👎 insofar as music is concerned….🎵😆…


Exactly!

Horsepower does not tell you whether or not a car is fun to drive.

Basically many of his recommended products do not sound better than the products he rails against.


----------



## Stevko (Dec 3, 2021)

murphythecat said:


> overly stiffness,  no comfort due to the material, poor lenght and the way after the split cable that both cables seem to want to tangle together asap once they are put on stands. its really all pathetic
> at least they sound great. ill get used to it but *** I look at the HD650 cable and that cable is 15$. why not use those type of simple cables?


Yea! Why not?
I Like this design:




Meze 99


----------



## jonathan c (Dec 3, 2021)

Plautus001 said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Horsepower does not tell you whether or not a car is fun to drive.
> 
> Basically many of his recommended products do not sound better than the products he rails against.


To paraphrase Marc Anthony in Act III, Scene II of Julius Caesar, maybe Amir should ask: ‘friends, subscribers, Head-Fiers, lend me your ears”…🤷🏻😜…


----------



## rubymydear

Grado x-series question: are there any broad generalizations that folks are comfortable making about x versus previous iterations across the different models? Waiting patiently to hear the PS500x. Jonathan.


----------



## ESL-1 (Dec 3, 2021)

MaiLam said:


> Grass is greener question: what’s a logical next step after the PS500e? After swapping the L pads for some Geekria ones that seem halfway between the L and the F’s, the bass (and comfort!) was transformed and I’ve really grown to love the pair.
> 
> It has, as I’m sure many of you are familiar with, stoked the fires of wanting to own some more Grados. I’ve been contemplating the Hemps, as they’re several years newer and the increase in wood should sound different. Any others? I briefly tried the 325X and wasn’t a fan, something quite booming about the bass on the stock pads.


I did notice that for me the SR325x was a bit bass boomy when new.  Now that I have siginificant time on it I have been doing a little amp swapping and found the Violectric mates very well with them after  a long break in period.  Several other amps of mine also did quite well.

The bass is now detailing much better than at the beginning along with opening up the sound.  I now much prefer it to any earlier 325 model, but that is me and my ears doing the talking.

Could be a whole let different to someone else.

Isn’t great that we are only responsible for what we perceive and what we like or not.

Freedom…….


----------



## Shane D

ESL-1 said:


> I did notice that for me the SR325x was a bit bass boomy when new.  Now that I have siginificant time on it I have doing a little amp swapping and found the Violectric mates very well with them after  a long break in period.  Several other amps of mine also did quite well.
> 
> The bass is now detailing much better than at the beginning along with opening up the sound.  I now much prefer it to any earlier 325 model, but that is me and my ears doing the talking.
> 
> ...


Violectric amps really fill out Grado's very nicely, IMO.


----------



## ESL-1

ESL-1 said:


> I did notice that for me the SR325x was a bit bass boomy when new.  Now that I have siginificant time on it I have doing a little amp swapping and found the Violectric mates very well with them after  a long break in period.  Several other amps of mine also did quite well.
> 
> The bass is now detailing much better than at the beginning along with opening up the sound.  I now much prefer it to any earlier 325 model, but that is me and my ears doing the talking.
> 
> ...


Only one rule that should be concrete is that you enjoy the music and never lose track of that.  I wish that to all of us.


----------



## ESL-1 (Dec 3, 2021)

murphythecat said:


> overly stiffness,  no comfort due to the material, poor lenght and the way after the split cable that both cables seem to want to tangle together asap once they are put on stands. its really all pathetic
> at least they sound great. ill get used to it but *** I look at the HD650 cable and that cable is 15$. why not use those type of simple cables?


Yes but realistically the Grado cables on the midrange price range on up is sonically a better cable.  It might fall short if compared to a more expensive aftermarket cable but is overall better sound quality than you might think.

A bit moot as without a DIY mod you would not be able to swap out cables but the stock one is not hurting the sound. 

I did upgrade the cable for my HD600 & HD650 (Cardas) but it cost me close to $200 if I remember correctly for the one cable.  In those circumstances your “sky” could be your limit.  I have one or two phones where the interconnects would have been close to the price of the phones themselves.  They weren’t as retail was a bit rich for me but finding them on the used market cut that cost significantly.  I also had the benefit to try them for a while before committing.


----------



## Plautus001

ESL-1 said:


> I did notice that for me the SR325x was a bit bass boomy when new.  Now that I have siginificant time on it I have been doing a little amp swapping and found the Violectric mates very well with them after  a long break in period.  Several other amps of mine also did quite well.
> 
> The bass is now detailing much better than at the beginning along with opening up the sound.  I now much prefer it to any earlier 325 model, but that is me and my ears doing the talking.
> 
> ...


I have the same finding as you... I really love the SR325x on my Schiit Asgard 3 via Modius and Amazon Ultra HD


----------



## ESL-1

Plautus001 said:


> I have the same finding as you... I really love the SR325x on my Schiit Asgard 3 via Modius and Amazon Ultra HD


And my Schiit Lyr is another value match up.


----------



## jonathan c

I have found that the RS-1x (G-cushions) works _tremendously _with: Flux Lab FA-22, Linear Tube Audio MZ3, Woo WA2 (OTL!), Woo WA6. Also, the RS-1x improves over time…bass gets more body…highs get extended…be patient…(let them run at low volume overnight, if need be)…


----------



## Plautus001

ESL-1 said:


> And my Schiit Lyr is another value match up.


If I were to do it all over again, I would consider the Schiit LYR3 with built in Multibit or a Bifrost too instead of having an amp collection.


----------



## elira

My Flux FA-12 is a very nice pairing with my Grados (Hemp and PS2000e), but it's kind of huge.


----------



## jonathan c

Plautus001 said:


> If I were to do it all over again, I would consider the Schiit LYR3 with built in Multibit or a Bifrost too instead of having an amp collection.


But amp collections are fun…😭…


----------



## jonathan c

elira said:


> My Flux FA-12 is a very nice pairing with my Grados (Hemp and PS2000e), but it's kind of huge.


On a desk, yes. On a shelf, not so.


----------



## jonathan c

rubymydear said:


> Grado x-series question: are there any broad generalizations that folks are comfortable making about x versus previous iterations across the different models? Waiting patiently to hear the PS500x. Jonathan.


When new materials/techniques are involved (e.g. three wood blend in RS-1x) in some but not all product lines, generalisations are hard to make…


----------



## Bernard23

Plautus001 said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Horsepower does not tell you whether or not a car is fun to drive.
> 
> Basically many of his recommended products do not sound better than the products he rails against.


Amir, and tbh the science community generally does not tell you that. It just tells you how much horsepower you have. The rest is up to you, FWIW people are paid a lot of money with the skill to intepret the data! Over to you!


----------



## Plautus001

Bernard23 said:


> Amir, and tbh the science community generally does not tell you that. It just tells you how much horsepower you have. The rest is up to you, FWIW people are paid a lot of money with the skill to intepret the data! Over to you!


I'll bite...

I *do not think Amir has the knowledge or skill* to interpret how good a headphone sounds.

He can read his graphs on the limited parameters he utilizes; however, his parameters do not always equate to real world results.

In addition, I don't trust his "ears" he really doesn't seem to understand how his graphs relate to how the headphones "sound" while listening to MUSIC.

I worked in the home/car audio industry for 20 years as a salesperson, manufacture representative, importer, distributor, and consultant.

We used to install, design, and sell subwoofer systems for cars and speakers for homes.  We used the most up to date and utilized software at the time, along with a spectrum analyzer.  My head installer had an Electronics degree and we found that if we followed the graphs the program suggested, the box would sound like "ass".

We had to use the program by adjusting the raw results with real world application.

1. A speaker or subwoofer that look great on a graph may not sound great in a room or car.
2. A subwoofer that sounds great on a showroom floor may not sound good in a car.
3. A speaker that sounds great at a shop may not sound great in your room.

*Sidenote*, many of the best speakers and subwoofer boxes we designed ended up being designed with a calculator and looking at the room or car it would be used in first....

*Over to you....*


----------



## movinIron (Dec 3, 2021)

ESL-1 said:


> I found that once I had it straightened out it stayed that way unless I did a lot of moving around.  I also found the length was very manageable.  Not important but I think it looks better and does afford protection to the cable.
> 
> Not so good if you get past tapping and start dancing around.  😎


I knew I got something wrong…


TooFrank said:


> Many thanks for your insights and experience.


My pleasure.


TooFrank said:


> I have difficulties in having to put words on sound impression and sound quality. I'm way past my thirties and have relatively recently tried to explore this (expensive) fascinating forum. Being climbing "up the ladder" so to speak. After getting some decent gear, the first wow was trying 24 bit vs. 16 bit. : Couldn't put a word to the difference, but I felt it


The easiest way to say it is saying it the way it was designed: 16 bit means a dynamic of 16 steps.
24 bits one of 24 steps, 32… so you receive a better overall dynamic and the thing you instantly sense but what feels like you can lay your hand on it. Better microdynamics. The microdynamics, especially in the roll-off of a note, tone, vowel is part of the body of a sound. And this ‘body’ is one of the things making a sound organic, the so called warmth.
An effect you can sense best on ‘cold‘ sounding stuff as Yamaha, Lehmann, AKG, the Hifiman Sundara.
(If we hear cold, we tend to think it’s bad, which is a gut feeling and completely Bullschiit. Think about the AKG 701/702, which is an extremly fast, precise, analytical, spatial and very good sounding headphone. It‘s overall sound signature is cold. Best combine this with warm sounding stuff like the Marantz HD-DAC1 or the Mojo. If something (phone, amp, DAC) gets to cold it becomes hard, harsh.  Not till then it becomes bad. Too warm is also bad: soft, muddy, unprecise. Too long/ artificial roll-offs and extreme crossfeeding can have this effect.)


TooFrank said:


> (yes I am aware of snake oil and I like it if it adds to the SQ).


Yeah, the good old snake oil. Voodoo. Even more this bad, bad psycho-acoustic thing, pure grifting…
(I‘m kidding, psycho-acoustic is the science of how your brain processes hearing. MIMI Hearing, Sennheiser, especially Bose are doing pretty much research about what happens in your brain while hearing.) Of course some can do very …lucrative things with that. (Watch out for Phonosophie. For example: A glass stick under your CD player, catching free photons… Uh, yes… oookaayy?)
There are things, that works. Some can hear, it some can‘t, some don’t like the effects and some don’t want to hear it. It‘s a never ending discussion.
Interconnect cables, headphone cables, speaker cables work, but they can not just improve your sound, they can even make it worse.
Digital enhancers sometimes work. The Jitterbug has audible effect on the Mojo.
Power filters work.
Having a separate power circuit for your H(ead/)igh Fi-, home cinema system works.
Sound bases, damping and coupling feet work. Wall mounting works.
The things I tried pretty hard, but could not sense the slightest effect:
- powercords
- silver solder (I bought it, so I will go on using it)
- shielded optical cables
- the Jitterbug with Oppo HA-2SE
- plugs
… coffee this morning.



TooFrank said:


> …. Probably I'll wait a bit before deciding to mod the Grados. They sound very good indeed through the SE output


👍


murphythecat said:


> overly stiffness,  no comfort due to the material, poor lenght and the way after the split cable that both cables seem to want to tangle together asap once they are put on stands. its really all pathetic
> at least they sound great. ill get used to it but *** I look at the HD650 cable and that cable is 15$. why not use those type of simple cables?


Uhm, as spare parts? Ok, kidding. They work. In the lengendary Steve G.‘s words about cables that were in the box/by-packed :‘These are good, these are fine.‘ And he is right! Most can live with that.
The most audible effect, more than switching to balanced, I expierienced, was changing the Night Owls (‘Nightbird’-) cable into a Cardas Cross. It instantly became another phone.
The original reason was - it is the most horrible cable I ever carried around. I swear this thing has it’s own will!



Stevko said:


> …
> another question: what source are you using out there?


Vinyl - 2 record stores around here. One is also my favorite café.
Flac - 24/192, 24/96 downloads, mostly Qobuz. Notebook/pad/ DAPs.
Audible - mobile phone. It‘s some mpeg1 Layer4 codec, I guess.
CD
Tape
DSD - Discs. A few Rock, Blues and Jazz discs

no DXD
no streaming. Tried Spotify for 2 years, Amazon Music 1 year, Tidal 2 years. Currently no streaming.

Never MQA! Downloaded a few tracks, bought several CDs - result: flac sounds much better.



Stevko said:


> is it worth to try anything over 24-44.1?


Jepp!


Stevko said:


> MQA?DSD?DXD?


DSD - ‘bout 30 discs, asingle DSD64 download somewhere…
DXD - none
MQA - Quoth the raven, “Nevermore.“


----------



## murphythecat (Dec 3, 2021)

Bernard23 said:


> Amir, and tbh the science community generally does not tell you that. It just tells you how much horsepower you have. The rest is up to you, FWIW people are paid a lot of money with the skill to intepret the data! Over to you!


Amir aint telling any long commers anything my friend

he prays on newbies in this hobby with his pseudo science

I'll repeat. Avoid Amir as much as you can. He's full of it. and I wont even try to convince you. We are already about 5 guys to tell you and you seem to want to insist he's not that bad. Trust. we know. 

EDIT: oh, I missed that part where you said that interpreting Amir data is worth something. lol. is that what he tells his audience? Didnt he ask for money recently?


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Sounds like I’m really there only Grados have done this for me!


----------



## Stevko

One day I gonna try tubes with my Grados!


----------



## Bernard23

Plautus001 said:


> I'll bite...
> 
> I *do not think Amir has the knowledge or skill* to interpret how good a headphone sounds.
> 
> ...


I think we're in violent agreement here, as in use measurement to inform a decision. I don't trust anyone's ears, they're pretty poor as measurement instruments.


----------



## movinIron

Stevko said:


> One day I gonna try tubes with my Grados!


Haven’t done yet???


----------



## Bernard23

murphythecat said:


> Amir aint telling any long commers anything my friend
> 
> he prays on newbies in this hobby with his pseudo science
> 
> ...


I think you're missing my point. I have many reservations about the data that he publishes, it's incomplete and not really scientific. What I do applaud though is the attempt to do something, and it simply spout unsubstantiated subjective twaddle like so many reviewers do. 
I'm not an amir fan boi, I'm a fan of measurement science, which is generally lacking in the consumer audio industry.


----------



## Stevko

movinIron said:


> Haven’t done yet???


Nope. No tubes and no vinyl 😳


----------



## movinIron

Bernard23 said:


> I think we're in violent agreement here, as in use measurement to inform a decision.


I ‘m sure you agree with that:
Decisions based on statistics or measurements are based on what we‘ve learned from them, not on their raw data. 
So the qualities of our decisions are based on our knowledge, our qualification.
We ok so far?
Another thing I‘m sure we agree - Grados, phones and cartridges sound good.
(I really need to get my hands on a Grado tonearm…)
So the question is: Can we prove by measurement(s) why they do so?
I have some Ideas, but for sure… I can‘t.

So let’s look at it the other way ‘round.
If someone tests a thing that sounds good, looks at his measurements and says: They do not sound good, because my measurements don’t show me what I, let’s say expected.
What am I then?
Let‘s be polite. I‘m stucked.
No more able to realize that there is more than I know.
Good selfconciousness.
Great feeling. 
Things are clear, fixed.
I decided to have my ideal.
Ok, so my horizons are set.
Can’t go any further.
But what‘s it?
I have many. Their limits are wide. I can live being a flat-earth grounded one.
I‘m safe. Can’t be wrong.
Things are clear, fixed.

Know what? This is gut feeling.
The only thing I really disdain.
Now there is another questio. Did I write all this out of gut feeling?
Hm, do I think Grado Headphones are the best in the world.
I really love the, they are great, but the very best? Ok, that’s not the case.
Second: Do I think Grado headphones need my support, my protection? 
They sell far more than a hundred thousand a year.
Sad feeling, but they don’t need me.
Third: Am I wrong because the reviewer is right about this special item?
Let‘s look at other brands. He does also ‘not recommend‘‚ Diana V2 And AKG K240. And some more.
I don’t think I have to say anything more.

to take up the cudgels on behalf of the reviewer, I can’t really dislike his stuff, because:
- He is trying. 
- He is polite by using ‘can‘t recommend‘. I have read more… let’s say other words elsewhere.

Measurement is good, important. I couldn’t have made the circuits/ interfaces I designed in my life without measurements. I couldn‘t have fixed the few thousand others. We couldn’t have reached the moon without it. It saves lives in medicine. It made vaccines possible. Currently more important than ever. Even the arts get more and more into measurements. But we are more. Will ever be.
This makes us good craftsman, artists, scientists.
We are able to develop.



Bernard23 said:


> I don't trust anyone's ears, they're pretty poor as measurement instruments.


I don’t agree here! Ears are incredibly good measurement instruments.
Far better than eyes. Or any technical thing we developed yet.
As with every instrument we need to learn how to use it, how to interpret data.
In case of such gigantic possibilities as provided by our ears… a lifetime long.


----------



## movinIron

Bernard23 said:


> …, I'm a fan of measurement science, which is generally lacking in the consumer audio industry.


I agree. It’s hard work to dig through the internet, finding measurements to get an idea of why‘s this and why‘s that. 
And nearly no 2 measurements are the same. Even not in FR graphs.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Plautus001 said:


> I'll bite...
> 
> I *do not think Amir has the knowledge or skill* to interpret how good a headphone sounds.


So you're saying that determining how "good" something sounds is a skill that one can acquire ? 

This implies that there is an objective standard for what sounds "good."  How could one learn what is "good" if "good" isn't well defined ? 

And therefore any of us can learn to recognize what is good, by acquiring knowledge, and practicing that skill. 

And it would logically follow that a machine could also be trained to recognize what sounds "good", since what is "good" is well defined and is a learnable skill. 

And then it would logically follow that a person could learn to use that machine in order to recognize what "sounds good".


----------



## DTgill

much ado about nothing...

You can't measure someone's pleasure or dis-pleasure with something through graphs and charts. 

So, what if Grado doesn't measure well with all of the "pseudoscientific equipment" what really matters is if a person enjoys the Grado or not!


----------



## movinIron (Dec 4, 2021)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> So you're saying that determining how "good" something sounds is a skill that one can acquire ?
> 
> This implies that there is an objective standard for what sounds "good."  How could one learn what is "good" if "good" isn't well defined ?
> 
> ...


You got the wrong word starting your deduction.
You needed ‘interpret‘ instead of ‘good‘.
Plautus001 was talking about a  *knowledge or skill*.
Otherwise your illustration was quite impressive.


----------



## Stevko

How is it with Grado wood and temperature and humidity?


----------



## Plautus001

Joaquin Dinero said:


> So you're saying that determining how "good" something sounds is a skill that one can acquire ?
> 
> This implies that there is an objective standard for what sounds "good."  How could one learn what is "good" if "good" isn't well defined ?
> 
> ...


Yes, there are some trades in which a person acquires the *"skill"* to successfully determine quality.

In wine we have sommeliers that have the training to determine the "qualities" of a wine (dry, sweet, pairings, etc.), but of course if you prefer a $20 wine over a $200 wine that speaks more to your taste than the actual qualities of the wines.  I don't know of any calibration equipment for measuring wine, but I sure have experienced vast differences while visiting wineries.  I do not have the *skill* to tell you why one wine is worth $20 while another is worth $200, but sometimes I can appreciate why the latter is superior.


----------



## Shane D

Stevko said:


> How is it with Grado wood and temperature and humidity?


I have never had any problems with my GH2's after about three and a half years (Cocobolo). Not with quality, performance nor appearance.


----------



## Plautus001

Bernard23 said:


> I'm a fan of measurement science, which is generally lacking in the consumer audio industry.



I think Stereophile and Crinacle will disagree with you.

They include measurements as part of their evaluation of audio products; however, they also LISTEN carefully to the products as well.

In Stereophiles case they one person measures and another person listens and they compare notes!
Imagine that!
LISTENING first without MEASUREMENT BIAS and then confirming your impressions with data.
*Sidenote:*

With some reviewers you start to pickup overtime on their listening tendencies and how they align with your own, so you can start to have a general idea of how a product may sound to you.  This is still quite difficult with speakers because of the room, but generally it is easier to do with IEMs and headphones.


----------



## Bernard23 (Dec 4, 2021)

movinIron said:


> I don’t agree here! Ears are incredibly good measurement instruments.
> Far better than eyes. Or any technical thing we developed yet.
> As with every instrument we need to learn how to use it, how to interpret data.
> In case of such gigantic possibilities as provided by our ears… a lifetime long.


Don't confuse sensitivity with accuracy. It's easily proven that our sense generally are not good instruments (think about consistency and repeatability). There is a reason why Hi Fi makers and magazines don't use / endorse blind A/B testing.


DTgill said:


> much ado about nothing...
> 
> You can't measure someone's pleasure or dis-pleasure with something through graphs and charts.
> 
> So, what if Grado doesn't measure well with all of the "pseudoscientific equipment" what really matters is if a person enjoys the Grado or not!


I partially agree, it would be interesting to be able to measure pleasure in a consistent and reliable way, but that's a much wider importance than home audio maybe. In the meantime, I'm of a similar view; the data tells you something about the "truth". Who cares if you don't like the sound of truth, not me. The issue is of alleged expert opinion that peddle the myth of the truth (think What HiFi and all of the subjectivists) that influences purchasing decisions, and makes or breaks a business. That's pretty damn unfair.


Plautus001 said:


> I think Stereophile and Crinacle will disagree with you.
> 
> They include measurements as part of their evaluation of audio products; however, they also LISTEN carefully to the products as well.
> 
> ...


I think they will (and do) agree. Though a sample size of 2 people is nowhere near enough to be significant as an experiment. You're right about data last / listen first so you avoid any kind of bias, but again, we've know this for a long time (and not just in audio). The problem is though that very few of us have access to a lab based method of choosing our audio kit, so we rely on various and mostly uncontrolled sources of info. It could save some time and effort to look at the measurement stuff first at least to narrow down the search.
At the end of the day, here we are in a fan club of a product that most of us know is not accurate, you would never use a Grado in a recording studio or a commercial airplane etc etc, but we all agree on one thing; we love the sound of them! I love my Hemps, and will never let them go, but I know they are not accurate, and I would never try to convince anyone otherwise. I'm happy to live in informed bliss.
Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

movinIron said:


> You got the wrong word starting your deduction.
> You needed ‘interpret‘ instead of ‘good‘.
> Plautus001 was talking about a  *knowledge or skill*.
> Otherwise your illustration was quite impressive.


Interpret is a verb, good is an adjective.  I'm not sure how one substitutes for the other?
 Otherwise thank you  i think you can see where I was going with that.

I'll take this one step further and then I promise I'll stop.

What sounds "good" to an individual is laregly a subjective question. 

What is an accurate reproduction of a recording is largely an objective question, which is what measurements tell us. 

I own about a dozen Grados and I greatly enjoy them, more than any measurement rig does. 

But that isn't cause to disparage the entire concept of measurements and what value they offer.


----------



## Bernard23

DTgill said:


> much ado about nothing...
> 
> You can't measure someone's pleasure or dis-pleasure with something through graphs and charts.
> 
> So, what if Grado doesn't measure well with all of the "pseudoscientific equipment" what really matters is if a person enjoys the Grado or not!


It is if you're the design engineer tasked with making a world beating headphone. How else would you know that your second prototype would sound like your first, and then the second and so on. Good engineering goes unnoticed by anyone who is not an engineer; this pattern is common across many themes, guitar playing drumming immediately spring to mind.


----------



## Bernard23

Let's chill the mood, I just rebuild my home office, new everything including DAC Amp (JDS Element 2 awesome by the way) but one constant. Hello Hemp


----------



## johanchandy

Bernard23 said:


> Let's chill the mood, I just rebuild my home office, new everything including DAC Amp (JDS Element 2 awesome by the way) but one constant. Hello Hemp


I've been considering the element 2, how well does it pair with the hemp?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Bernard23 said:


> Let's chill the mood, I just rebuild my home office, new everything including DAC Amp (JDS Element 2 awesome by the way) but one constant. Hello Hemp


Very nice. How are the measurements on that JDS Element ? 

(I'll show myself out)


----------



## YtseJamer (Dec 13, 2021)

.


----------



## clundbe1

Me a little drunk again... Using the GH1.. Man, killing the GH2. Why? Faster. Forward. Bass in the right amount. If you see one for sale, buy.


----------



## Bernard23 (Dec 4, 2021)

johanchandy said:


> I've been considering the element 2, how well does it pair with the hemp?


It has a 6.3mm jack?


Joaquin Dinero said:


> Very nice. How are the measurements on that JDS Element ?
> 
> (I'll show myself out)


Average DAC, Outstanding amp. but then the amp bit we always knew was most important, probably to an uncertainty of >50% if that helps?

I like it a lot, it goes very loud without obvious distortion. It's very foot tapping, the hemps are well suited, snare slams are great on any Grado, the Element + hemp is a rock monster!


----------



## Bernard23

movinIron said:


> I ‘m sure you agree with that:
> Decisions based on statistics or measurements are based on what we‘ve learned from them, not on their raw data.
> So the qualities of our decisions are based on our knowledge, our qualification.
> We ok so far?
> ...


_I ‘m sure you agree with that:
Decisions based on statistics or measurements are based on what we‘ve learned from them, not on their raw data.
So the qualities of our decisions are based on our knowledge, our qualification.
We ok so far?_

Absolutely agree!

_So the question is: Can we prove by measurement(s) why they do so?_

Yes, if we know what we need to measure. In most industrial cases this is the least obvious challenge.

_If someone tests a thing that sounds good, looks at his measurements and says: They do not sound good, because my measurements don’t show me what I, let’s say expected.
What am I then?_

Bamboozled. That's the nature of scientific investigation, so go back and re-appraise your method of validating your hypothesis. It's a cruel world!

_Measurement is good, important. I couldn’t have made the circuits/ interfaces I designed in my life without measurements. I couldn‘t have fixed the few thousand others. We couldn’t have reached the moon without it. It saves lives in medicine. It made vaccines possible. Currently more important than ever. Even the arts get more and more into measurements. But we are more. Will ever be.
This makes us good craftsman, artists, scientists._

Yes. Life literally depends on reliable data, I could give lots of examples that are far more poignant than the mere trivia of hifi music reproduction. Traceability to a recognised standard artefect is important if you wish to make a claim of any value. 
Disclosure: I'm not a metrologist, I'm am a materials and manufacturing engineer by trade. I just happen to work for a metrology institute for last 5 years or so.


----------



## johanchandy

Bernard23 said:


> It has a 6.3mm jack?


That was painful


----------



## joseph69

clundbe1 said:


> Me a little drunk again... Using the GH1.. Man, killing the GH2. Why? Faster. Forward. Bass in the right amount. If you see one for sale, buy.


I totally get (hear) what you're saying about the GH1...Grado hit it out of the park with their first GH series, but he GH2 is just different and just as good in its own right.


----------



## reivaj

been playing around with my headphones this weekend a bit. The Hemp always impresses me. Never understood the detractors. I swear they have never heard the Hemp for the criticisms that they throw around at it. The fun and engaging nature of it is so good. Makes me more involved with the music rather than sitting there to find the small nuances that I catch myself doing with the LCD X.


----------



## Stevko

clundbe1 said:


> Me a little drunk again... Using the GH1.. Man, killing the GH2. Why? Faster. Forward. Bass in the right amount. If you see one for sale, buy.


https://www.cnet.com/tech/mobile/grado-gh1-headphones-made-from-a-tree-that-grew-in-brooklyn/


----------



## clundbe1

joseph69 said:


> I totally get (hear) what you're saying about the GH1...Grado hit it out of the park with their first GH series, but he GH2 is just different and just as good in its own right.


True


----------



## ekolite

Stevko said:


> Nope. No tubes and no vinyl 😳


Same here.  Vinyl was fun for awhile for me but Got burnt out on my records within a year and couldn’t keep up with the cost of new vinyl, cleaner, needles and upgrades.  I have transitioned back to my phone, but prefer physical media.  I have had no desire to hear anything above cd quality and cds would be the way to go for me if I could only go one way and keep up with the cost.


----------



## Stevko

ekolite said:


> Same here.  Vinyl was fun for awhile for me but Got burnt out on my records within a year and couldn’t keep up with the cost of new vinyl, cleaner, needles and upgrades.  I have transitioned back to my phone, but prefer physical media.  I have had no desire to hear anything above cd quality and cds would be the way to go for me if I could only go one way and keep up with the cost.


Yes. 10-50€  For a record is too much.
So starting from scratch costs too much.
So digital is the best for me


----------



## Stevko

What to buy next?
PS500e/x ?


----------



## clundbe1

Stevko said:


> What to buy next?
> PS500e/x ?





Stevko said:


> What to buy next?
> PS500e/x ?


You can buy my GS2ke 😂😉


----------



## clundbe1

Anyone tried Pokemon yet? Cant find any review on the net.


----------



## Stevko

clundbe1 said:


> Anyone tried Pokemon yet? Cant find any review on the net.


https://www.finn.no/238097996

Buy one and tell us what u think 😁😜


----------



## Stevko

clundbe1 said:


> You can buy my GS2ke 😂😉


Can’t afford that.
I am a poor worker


----------



## PhenixS1970

Spencer Cullum - Spencer Cullum's Coin Collection​Another great Grado listen  Very nice folk album with a 70s vibe.


----------



## ekolite

Stevko said:


> What to buy next?
> PS500e/x ?


Ps500 is probably the best performer for the dollar in the Grado Lineup.  The problem for me with it is the weight of the headphone.  It clamps my ears too much listening to hours even after adjustments.  Still an excellent headphone to add to your collection.


----------



## TooFrank

clundbe1 said:


> You can buy my GS2ke 😂😉


 Why sell, I still like mine?🤓


----------



## jonathan c

Grado RS-1X with Schiit Valhalla II (Foton / Tungsram tubes) = pairing worthy of legend! (and not absurdly priced, too!)


----------



## murphythecat (Dec 6, 2021)

AMIR is fake news and I suspect represent in some way big chinese tech. The way he shills those companies is not even subtle anymore.
Hes against analog, vinyl, tubes. He is for digital eq, DAC and 0.000000000% thd. He is literally the anti- hi-fi christ or something.


Back to Grado RS2x. 200 hours of burn in at least. Really happy with the sound.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

murphythecat said:


> AMIR is fake news.
> He represents big corporation.


Head Fi exists thanks to dozens of corporate sponsors. You can find them all on the homepage.


----------



## Stevko

Anyone who has tried Marantz hd1 with Grado?


----------



## Bernard23

murphythecat said:


> AMIR is fake news and I suspect represent in some way big chinese tech. The way he shills those companies is not even subtle anymore.
> 
> Hes against analog, vinyl, tubes. He is for digital eq, DAC and 0.000000000% thd. He is literally the anti- hi-fi christ or something.
> 
> ...


Not sure if it's a perosnal dislike of him or the scientific analysis of audio that you object to?  The only part of your PoV that I can agree with is that there is little to no validation of his data, and that his measurements are limited, so don't tell you everything, especially for phones and speakers; but he's clear about those caveats in the reviews (so why bother doing them is my question, so I ignore those results as they're largely meaningless).
However, that said I am a half bottle full kind of person, so will assume he's not deliberately trying to screw the world for some personal gain, after all he thoroughly reccommended a US designed and built unit that I own, so I applaud him for at least trying to debunk a lot of the myths. I also believe that the earth is round, and 5G particles are harmless when eaten or injected.
Imagine that your local traffic cops threw their calibrated speed cameras away, and started measuring your speed with just their eyes, and yet some folk will invest large sums of cash in audio gear in the pursuit or belief of transparency and accuracy often based on just that process. Bonkers.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Bernard23 said:


> Imagine that your local traffic cops threw their calibrated speed cameras away, and started measuring your speed with just their eyes, and yet some folk will invest large sums of cash in audio gear in the pursuit or belief of transparency and accuracy often based on just that process. Bonkers.


Brilliant analogy!

Now imagine being personally offended because you believe with your heart and soul that you have the fastest car on tbe road but the radar gun shows you that it actually isn't any faster than your sisters minivan.


----------



## PhenixS1970 (Dec 6, 2021)

Hi All, as announced a few days back I received the GS1000i today.  They really are in mint condition and came with a new pair of original G bought a few weeks ago.  Most important: I love how they sound .


----------



## DTgill

murphythecat said:


> AMIR is fake news and I suspect represent in some way big chinese tech. The way he shills those companies is not even subtle anymore.
> Hes against analog, vinyl, tubes. He is for digital eq, DAC and 0.000000000% thd. He is literally the anti- hi-fi christ or something.
> 
> 
> Back to Grado RS2x. 200 hours of burn in at least. Really happy with the sound.


I'm sure he'd love your glowing endorsement... 

He doesn't seem to like things that don't measure well, i.e. Schiit, Grado and others that many like to listen to.


----------



## Bernard23

Stevko said:


> Anyone who has tried Marantz hd1 with Grado?


Do you mean the HD DAC1? If so, yes; though I have just sold it.


Joaquin Dinero said:


> Brilliant analogy!
> 
> Now imagine being personally offended because you believe with your heart and soul that you have the fastest car on tbe road but the radar gun shows you that it actually isn't any faster than your sisters minivan.


That's describes most of the members of a forum run by a well known subjectivity magazine. What? High fi? I see two polar opposites. Amir's disciples in one corner, obsessed with quantitative assessment and possibly missing the point of sheer enjoyment of the music in the overriding pursuit of truth, the opposite in whf who believe data to be heretic. I think most people in this forum are sensibly in between.


----------



## BobG55 (Dec 6, 2021)

PhenixS1970 said:


> Hi All, as announced a few days back I received the GS1000i today.  They really are in mint condition and came with a new pair of original G bought a few weeks ago.  Most important: I love how they sound .


Congratulations & from the photo you posted they do indeed look fabulous.  More importantly, they also sound fabulous.  I love _*my *_GS1000i & it’s, IMHO, one of the best headphones ever made.  👍


----------



## murphythecat (Dec 6, 2021)

Bernard23 said:


> Not sure if it's a perosnal dislike of him or the scientific analysis of audio that you object to?


Try to seek dissenting opinion of Amir. and start the process to uncover the truth about him.

What he did over the years is dig his grave deeper and deeper for anyone that has been on the scene for some time now. I see newbies and cheap folkk (who definitely tries to convince themselves that their AKG with EQ sounds just like Utopia). Doesnt matter what you think, the fact remains, Amir is a liar. 

I have no personal vandetta against him, but its becoming clear that he has infected a lot of new commers in the hobby. that kinda piss me off people who prey on the ignorant


----------



## Stardock7

murphythecat said:


> Try to seek dissenting opinion of Amir. and start the process to uncover the truth about him.
> 
> What he did over the years is dig is grave deeper and deeper for anyone that has been on the scene for some time now. I see newbies and cheap folkk (who definitely tries to convince themselves that their AKG with EQ sounds just like Utopia). Doesnt matter what you think, the fact remains, Amir is a liar. and I dont trust liars.
> 
> I have no personal vandetta against him, but its becoming clear that he has infected a lot of new in the hobby. that kinda piss me off people who prey for the ignorant


He may be a liar, he may be honest in what he does. I don't want to judge his motives. But in the end his analysis is only part of the story. 
It paints an incomplete picture. I feel the data is interesting. But mostly just that. There is so much more to what makes good sound and his graphs cannot tell the whole story. So that can be misleading to new people to the hobby. People are dazzled by numbers and graphs.


----------



## murphythecat (Dec 6, 2021)

Stardock7 said:


> He may be a liar, he may be honest in what he does. I don't want to judge his motives. But in the end his analysis is only part of the story.
> It paints an incomplete picture. I feel the data is interesting. But mostly just that. There is so much more to what makes good sound and his graphs cannot tell the whole story. So that can be misleading to new people to the hobby. People are dazzled by numbers and graphs.


when presented with clear undebatable problems in his measurements method, he doesnt even retract his mistakes. that suggest to me one thing: intelectually dishonesty. He actually sounds like a men child. unable to admit even basic mistakes. Remember when he claimed a speaker couldnt image well but he just audition the pair using a single speaker. what else are we suppose to call this. He shills for JBL/Harman. Are we sure JBL is still owned by American company? oh samsung owns Harman. lol, yeah, Amir just shills for those big techs

exatly, people LOVE to classifie in big tables all the products. People love to have charts and all those THD numbers. they are convinced they have tapped in reality of hifi and all of us lives in fantasy land with our tubes and R2R DAC. Its really ironic, pathetic and false.


----------



## Stevko

Bernard23 said:


> Do you mean the HD DAC1? If so, yes; though I have just sold it.
> 
> That's describes most of the members of a forum run by a well known subjectivity magazine. What? High fi? I see two polar opposites. Amir's disciples in one corner, obsessed with quantitative assessment and possibly missing the point of sheer enjoyment of the music in the overriding pursuit of truth, the opposite in whf who believe data to be heretic. I think most people in this forum are sensibly in between.


Yes  thats the full name


----------



## Bernard23

Stardock7 said:


> People are dazzled by numbers and graphs.


No, not everyone is, far from it. It's how you interpret the numbers and graphs. Without both, it would be difficult to design and build pretty much most things, try building a house without a tape measure and see for yourself.


----------



## DTgill (Dec 6, 2021)

Can we get back on topic?
This is supposed to be about Grado-fan-club!
This is head-fi, not Audio Science Review.


----------



## Bernard23

Stevko said:


> Yes  thats the full name


I wouldn't swap your schiit for it, if that helps? It's a good piece of kit, just a bit big. Typical Marantz, warm and a bit lazy sounding to my ears. I preferred the JDS, especially with Hemp, the pace and attack of percussive instruments is impressive, but some folk may find it a bit overwhelming and fatiguing. The JDS is tiny in comparison, so it's semi portable in that I can easily move it between rooms.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

PhenixS1970 said:


> Hi All, as announced a few days back I received the GS1000i today.  They really are in mint condition and came with a new pair of original G bought a few weeks ago.  Most important: I love how they sound .


Every time I get tempted by a shiny new GS3000e (which is fortnightly, at a minimum) I pull out my GS1000i for an hour or so and save myself $1800. 😊


----------



## DTgill (Dec 6, 2021)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Every time I get tempted by a shiny new GS3000e (which is fortnightly, at a minimum) I pull out my GS1000i for an hour or so and save myself $1800. 😊


I only have the GS1000 not the newer versions, I listen to that one and realize why I really love my Grado's, yet I need to listen to other types of headphones, helps give me a perspective, on the kind of cans I really like.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero (Dec 6, 2021)

The huge earcups on the GS line make it a whole different type of experience for me. I like them for music that is more mellow and relaxing; I'll go with the mid sized on ear models when I want to rock out in the front row.

And I would no more want to use the same headphones all the time than I would want to drink the same beer all the time.


----------



## jonathan c

Joaquin Dinero said:


> The huge earcups on the GS line make it a whole different type of experience for me. I like them for music that is more mellow and relaxing; I'll go with the mid sized on ear models when I want to rock out in the front row.
> 
> And I would no more want to use the same headphones all the time than I would want to drink the same beer all the time.


It’s important to roll adult beverages along with rolling headphones / tubes / tunes…😆


----------



## Stevko

Bernard23 said:


> I wouldn't swap your schiit for it, if that helps? It's a good piece of kit, just a bit big. Typical Marantz, warm and a bit lazy sounding to my ears. I preferred the JDS, especially with Hemp, the pace and attack of percussive instruments is impressive, but some folk may find it a bit overwhelming and fatiguing. The JDS is tiny in comparison, so it's semi portable in that I can easily move it between rooms.


Thanks. Think I skip it.
A dealer selling a show model for 500€


----------



## jonathan c

DTgill said:


> I only have the GS1000 not the newer versions, I listen to that one and realize why I really love my Grado's, yet I need to listen to other types of headphones, helps give me a perspective, on the kind of cans I really like.


Speaking of perspective…🤪…a newly discovered DTgill twin?…Does he own Grados?…


----------



## jonathan c

DTgill said:


> I only have the GS1000 not the newer versions, I listen to that one and realize why I really love my Grado's, yet I need to listen to other types of headphones, helps give me a perspective, on the kind of cans I really like.


It does help to listen to other brands / types of headphones. The great ones all have a musically _valid_ signature. For me, the great headphones are: “different seats / tables at the same musical event”. ‘Rolling’ headphones is educational and _fun…_


----------



## DTgill

jonathan c said:


> Speaking of perspective…🤪…a newly discovered DTgill twin?…Does he own Grados?…


... LOL that's too funny! If only I had his money...


----------



## jonathan c

DTgill said:


> ... LOL that's too funny! If only I had his money...


But he doesn’t have your wall of photos and gear…and certainly does not have that ultimate cooler/keg headphone stand !!!


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

jonathan c said:


> Speaking of perspective…🤪…a newly discovered DTgill twin?…Does he own Grados?…


Has anyone ever seen David Letterman and "DTgill" in the same place at the same time ?


----------



## jonathan c

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Has anyone ever seen David Letterman and "DTgill" in the same place at the same time ?


…doing the can-can at CanJam, for instance?…😳…


----------



## DTgill

jonathan c said:


> But he doesn’t have your wall of photos and gear…and certainly does not have that ultimate cooler/keg headphone stand !!!


Yeah, one can't buy those things for all the money, yep, that's my life


----------



## movinIron

johanchandy said:


> That was painful


Why is that?


----------



## movinIron (Dec 6, 2021)

Stevko said:


> Yes. 10-50€  For a record is too much.
> So starting from scratch costs too much.
> So digital is the best for me


Just look out for used ones.
ThE bay: Thorens TD 295 (belt drive, TP 40 tonearm) incl. system - 80,-€
New belt: 12,- €
Brush: 5,99 € (Dynavox, carbon)
Records: 2,- to 8,- € in a local record store. (Alternatives: Flea markets) just watch the vinyl before buying. Most people keep the records in good condition.
Later, if you like, you can upgrade the turntable with a better power supply.
And a Grado cartridge!


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


> It does help to listen to other brands / types of headphones. The great ones all have a musically _valid_ signature. For me, the great headphones are: “different seats / tables at the same musical event”. ‘Rolling’ headphones is educational and _fun…_


Completely agree. My collection keeps growing and I really need to cut it down. But I could never see owning less than six sets. And with a wide variety of sound signatures.

Every time I change headphones I am put off for about 10, 15, 20 and more minutes. Then within half an hour I am thinking, "these are the only headphones that I ever really need!"
Then the following week I change headphones and go through it all again.


----------



## Plautus001

Shane D said:


> Completely agree. My collection keeps growing and I really need to cut it down. But I could never see owning less than six sets. And with a wide variety of sound signatures.
> 
> Every time I change headphones I am put off for about 10, 15, 20 and more minutes. Then within half an hour I am thinking, "these are the only headphones that I ever really need!"
> Then the following week I change headphones and go through it all again.


I have 4 headphones on my desk, keep swapping between them on various amps.... I'll switch them all out with 4 others from my collection next week. SR325X getting lots of play


----------



## DTgill

8 sets of cans 8 sets of amps some with DACS, 4 stand-alone DACS, 5 different Grados and 3 others, variety is the spice of life...


----------



## headfry

PhenixS1970 said:


> Hi All, as announced a few days back I received the GS1000i today.  They really are in mint condition and came with a new pair of original G bought a few weeks ago.  Most important: I love how they sound .


I love the sound of my GS1000i, which I've had for years (bought used). The musicality is amazing. Also love my 225e!


----------



## jonathan c

Shane D said:


> Completely agree. My collection keeps growing and I really need to cut it down. But I could never see owning less than six sets. And with a wide variety of sound signatures.
> 
> Every time I change headphones I am put off for about 10, 15, 20 and more minutes. Then within half an hour I am thinking, "these are the only headphones that I ever really need!"
> Then the following week I change headphones and go through it all again.


I know that I mentioned this some time ago but it still holds _true_ (for me, anyway). When a headphone, headphone amplifier, or combination has been out of the ‘rotation’ for a while - but is still owned - it is absolute free fun to ‘rediscover’ that gear. That gear ends up surprising me by being better than recollection serves!


----------



## ESL-1

murphythecat said:


> AMIR is fake news and I suspect represent in some way big chinese tech. The way he shills those companies is not even subtle anymore.
> Hes against analog, vinyl, tubes. He is for digital eq, DAC and 0.000000000% thd. He is literally the anti- hi-fi christ or something.
> 
> 
> Back to Grado RS2x. 200 hours of burn in at least. Really happy with the sound.


Enjoy those phones…..


----------



## Plautus001

movinIron said:


> Just look out for used ones.
> ThE bay: Thorens TD 295 (belt drive, TP 40 tonearm) incl. system - 80,-€
> New belt: 12,- €
> Brush: 5,99 € (Dynavox, carbon)
> ...


I really wanted to buy a Schiit Sol with the Grado Opus cartridge...


----------



## jonathan c

DTgill said:


> 8 sets of cans 8 sets of amps some with DACS, 4 stand-alone DACS, 5 different Grados and 3 others, variety is the spice of life...


The ‘gill gauntlet’:  eight stations, headphone/amp or headphone/amp/DAC at each station. Three hours at each station = a full Head-Fi DAY…🤪…


----------



## Stevko

My old yamaha reciver broke yesterday. Going into protection mode if I go over 10o clock.(my tv setup nr 2, stereo +sub)
So must spend some money on a reciver/amp before I buy more head-fi gear 😳
The new all in one amp from Leak Audio looks great. But not free.
Another more affordable thing is the new topping mx5
(Both has headphone amp and dac)


----------



## Stevko

Meier is mention many times in this thread.
Now amir have testen one.
Good german engineering  

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...er-corda-aria-review-dac-headphone-amp.28794/


----------



## Stevko (Dec 7, 2021)

Are there different versions of the driver on rs2e?
Some red? And some black?
Brown or black leather?
Mine has black drivers with a touch of blue.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/new-grado-rs2e-driver.957969/#post-16698910


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

DTgill said:


> 8 sets of cans 8 sets of amps some with DACS, 4 stand-alone DACS, 5 different Grados and 3 others, variety is the spice of life...


Somebody can double check my math here:

I'm assuming that with 8 amps total, and 4 DACs, 4 amps are stand alone and 4 are DAC / combos. 

4 stand alone DACs with (presumably) 4 stand alone amps yields = 16 DAC / Amp pairings. 

Add in the (presumably) 4 DAC/amp combo devices = 20 total DAC/amp options

20 DAC/amp options along with each of your 8 headphones yields 160 different device combinations.


----------



## Stevko

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Somebody can double check my math here:
> 
> I'm assuming that with 8 amps total, and 4 DACs, 4 amps are stand alone and 4 are DAC / combos.
> 
> ...


So what is the 5 best amps for Grado?


----------



## G0rt

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Somebody can double check my math here:
> 
> I'm assuming that with 8 amps total, and 4 DACs, 4 amps are stand alone and 4 are DAC / combos.
> 
> ...


Terrible innit?

Here, 6 Grados, each with 2-3 pad choices. 3 tube amps, each with 5-6+ excellent tube choices, and 2 SS amps, all with at least 2 gain choices. And 3 DACs.

Audio Legos. 😁


----------



## DTgill

Stevko said:


> So what is the 5 best amps for Grado?


My IFI amps/DACs are my top favorites


----------



## DTgill

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Somebody can double check my math here:
> 
> I'm assuming that with 8 amps total, and 4 DACs, 4 amps are stand alone and 4 are DAC / combos.
> 
> ...


OK here we go 2 Bifrost, 1 MHDT Istanbul, 1 IFI Zen DAC Signature 2, 1 IFI Zen Can, 1 IFI Zen DAC v1, 1 Audio-gd NFB-11, 1Asgard, 1 Jotunheim, 1 Drop AAA THX ONE, 
1 Aune T1SE, 1 Lyr 3 

I didn't count the amp/dacs as separate since they are one unit.


----------



## rasmushorn

Stevko said:


> So what is the 5 best amps for Grado?


To my ears, pure class-A amps sounds the best with Grados. I do not have one myself but my best Grado+amplifier experience was at a meet with the Sugden Audio HA-4 and SR325i. That was one head-fi synergy moment I will never forget.


----------



## Stevko

DTgill said:


> My IFI amps/DACs are my top favorites


Buyed and Sold my ifi xcan last half year.
Sounds good. But the xcan don’t fit me


----------



## Stevko

rasmushorn said:


> To my ears, pure class-A amps sounds the best with Grados. I do not have one myself but my best Grado+amplifier experience was at a meet with the Sugden Audio HA-4 and SR325i. That was one head-fi synergy moment I will never forget.


Ordered a class A amp in april. Never recived it.(asgard 2 ,schiit outlet shop)


----------



## DTgill

Stevko said:


> Buyed and Sold my ifi xcan last half year.
> Sounds good. But the xcan don’t fit me


Yeah, I do like the IFI, they work for the types of music I listen to, wouldn't the world be a boring place if everyone liked the same thing? 
One might say, "1984"

I don't have a pure class A amp so I can't say how I'd like it.


----------



## Stevko

I like ifi, but not the xcan.
No dac in xcan. I should go for the xdsd.
But i took the tr-amp instead 😍


----------



## jonathan c (Dec 7, 2021)

DTgill said:


> Yeah, I do like the IFI, they work for the types of music I listen to, wouldn't the world be a boring place if everyone liked the same thing?
> One might say, "1984"
> 
> I don't have a pure class A amp so I can't say how I'd like it.


…if twenty people in a room agree on something, eighteen of them may be unnecessary…🤷🏻


----------



## Stevko

Testing my new dac/amp right now.(suddenly appeared)
After a tips in this thread.
Sounds pretty good. Worth the price 😍


----------



## jonathan c

Stevko said:


> So what is the 5 best amps for Grado?


Here is what works _‘fantabulously’_ with RS-1x and with PS-2000e, for me. Solid-state: Flux Lab Acoustics FA-22; tube: Linear Tube Audio MZ3, Woo Audio WA6; hybrid: Schiit Lyr 3 (RCA 5692 ‘red base’).


----------



## DTgill

jonathan c said:


> Schiit Lyr 3 (RCA 5692 ‘red base’).


I like the way you think! My Lyr 3 is enjoying that same tube, looks like you didn't need the other 18...


----------



## jonathan c

DTgill said:


> I like the way you think! My Lyr 3 is enjoying that same tube, looks like you we didn't need the other 18...


FTFY…[Reg. TM; © bcowen: 2021]


----------



## Shane D (Dec 7, 2021)

Stevko said:


> So what is the 5 best amps for Grado?


I know you didn't ask me but, my two favourite Grado amps are anything by Violectric and my iFi.

Violectric just fills out the sound beautifully on a lot of headphones (Beyer T5's, Grado GH2's, LSA HP-2's, etc.).

And of course the iFi amps. That little bass boost feature can be addictive with Grado's.


----------



## Stevko

Have considered lake people amp. But gain switch inside 😳


----------



## Bernard23

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Somebody can double check my math here:
> 
> I'm assuming that with 8 amps total, and 4 DACs, 4 amps are stand alone and 4 are DAC / combos.
> 
> ...


Wait up, you've not included the EQ setting options!! Trillions!

I've only got 3 DACS / Amps - JDS Element 2 for home listening, LG V50 phone and a DacMagic XS for taking on travels with laptop. 6 sets of phones + PEQ is enough to keep me amused, I stopped acquiring hardware a long time ago, and started buying guitars instead!


----------



## Stevko

Stevko said:


> Have considered lake people amp. But gain switch inside 😳


I like the rough design

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lake-people-g109-g103-thread.620082/


----------



## j0val

DTgill said:


> I like the way you think! My Lyr 3 is enjoying that same tube, looks like you didn't need the other 18...


Quite the steep price. Sounds like it's with it though. I think it'll be my next one.


----------



## Shane D (Dec 7, 2021)

Stevko said:


> Have considered lake people amp. But gain switch inside 😳


Why not used Violectric? Their stuff is stupid expensive, but somewhat reasonable used. Let the original buyer take the hit on depreciation. I paid less than half of what the original buyer did on a V220.


----------



## Stevko

Shane D said:


> Why not used Violectric? Their stuff is stupid expensive, but reasonable used. Let the original buyer take the hit on depreciation. I paid less than half of what the original buyer did on a V220.


Too expensive as you said. 
Lake people is same company.
Lake people is affordable,a little cheaper design. About 200-250€ used.
The beyerdynamic a20 also look nice. Goes for about 200€


----------



## Shane D

Stevko said:


> Too expensive as you said.
> Lake people is same company.
> Lake people is affordable,a little cheaper design. About 200-250€ used.
> The beyerdynamic a20 also look nice. Goes for about 200€


Fair enough.


----------



## Plautus001

DTgill said:


> OK here we go 2 Bifrost, 1 MHDT Istanbul, 1 IFI Zen DAC Signature 2, 1 IFI Zen Can, 1 IFI Zen DAC v1, 1 Audio-gd NFB-11, 1Asgard, 1 Jotunheim, 1 Drop AAA THX ONE,
> 1 Aune T1SE, 1 Lyr 3
> 
> I didn't count the amp/dacs as separate since they are one unit.


Currently hooked up:

*Amps:*
Darkvoice
Asgard 3
THX 789

*Dacs:*
Modious
D30
Modi 3

30 headphones, 30 iems


----------



## DTgill

Bernard23 said:


> Wait up, you've not included the EQ setting options!! Trillions!
> 
> I've only got 3 DACS / Amps - JDS Element 2 for home listening, LG V50 phone and a DacMagic XS for taking on travels with laptop. 6 sets of phones + PEQ is enough to keep me amused, I stopped acquiring hardware a long time ago, and started buying guitars instead!


Those are only the electronics I talk about, I have several iems and a couple more headphones somewhere in my mess. 

I'm not keen on using my LOKI's lately, I am digging the non-EQ'd sound, except for my Music Master they seem to fly with a shot of EQ.


----------



## DTgill

Plautus001 said:


> Currently hooked up:
> 
> *Amps:*
> Darkvoice
> ...


Very nice, how do you like the Dark Voice and what can(s)do you use with it?


----------



## Gippy

Stevko said:


> Are there different versions of the driver on rs2e?
> Some red? And some black?
> Brown or black leather?



The black headbands and red drivers were for the early production runs of the RS1e and RS2e. In particular, because the RS1e had the larger 50mm drivers, they stuck out of the cup, which reduced the soundstage. The headbands were switched to brown when the GS2000e was launched in 2016, which also uses a brown headband. The brown headband RS1e model correctly seats the drivers. Sometime after that, the red drivers changed to black, so what you have is a late production run model.


----------



## Plautus001

DTgill said:


> Very nice, how do you like the Dark Voice and what can(s)do you use with it?


The Darkvoice (Tungsol pre and "winged" power tube) is great with 6xx and SR60e... it is also a guilty pleasure with DT770 80 ohm

My SR325X does not seem to like it - the SR325X is great with Asgard 3


----------



## RyanT42 (Dec 7, 2021)

I like a lot of these answers for a “what’s in the stable” as I’m currently looking for a smaller desktop dac & headphone amp to supplement my larger HiFi system when I want to go chill in my office and break the headphones out.

Quick question; I am new to the HeadFi thing and looking at the Schiit stuff along with IFI, etc…what are the pros and cons of getting a SS amp vs a tube amp? I’m a guitarist so I understand the benefits of pushing tubes in a guitar/tube amp scenario for the tone and feel, but what are the differences pros/cons of going either SS or Tube for a headphone amp (or even stereo tune be amp for that matter)?

Sorry if that’s a multi-layered and/or controversial question….I don’t mean to start a debate, just a broad general overview is all I’m looking for.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Plautus001

RyanT42 said:


> I like a lot of these answers for a “what’s in the stable” as I’m currently looking for a smaller desktop dac & headphone amp to supplement my larger HiFi system when I want to go chill in my office and break the headphones out.
> 
> Quick question; I am new to the HeadFi thing and looking at the Schiit stuff along with IFI, etc…what are the pros and cons of getting a SS amp vs a tube amp? I’m a guitarist so I understand the benefits of pushing tubes in a guitar/tube amp scenario for the tone and feel, but what are the differences pros/cons of going either SS or Tube for a headphone amp (or even stereo tune be amp for that matter)?
> 
> ...



My 2 cents, both have their place.

Going "full tube" works magic on SOME headphones, but overall it is a specific application.

Solid state is generally good for MOST (not all) applications.

If I was spending $250, I would buy the Schiit Asgard 3
If I was spending $500, I would buy the Schiit LYR 3 which is a hybrid (Tube preamp section which is where tubes do their most magic and solid state amplifier section for more power and the ability to drive power hungry headphones).


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

RyanT42 said:


> I like a lot of these answers for a “what’s in the stable” as I’m currently looking for a smaller desktop dac & headphone amp to supplement my larger HiFi system when I want to go chill in my office and break the headphones out.
> 
> Quick question; I am new to the HeadFi thing and looking at the Schiit stuff along with IFI, etc…what are the pros and cons of getting a SS amp vs a tube amp? I’m a guitarist so I understand the benefits of pushing tubes in a guitar/tube amp scenario for the tone and feel, but what are the differences pros/cons of going either SS or Tube for a headphone amp (or even stereo tune be amp for that matter)?
> 
> ...


That's an excellent question. 

Solid state amps generally are clean and neutral-ish. I'd say they are the "safer" choice.

Tubes are cool to look at while they glow. That is their #1 benefit IMHO   They may "color" the sound somewhat (which you're familiar with using  guitar amps). A certain type of tube amp, OTL (output transformer less), typically has a high output impedance, which can change the normal frequency response of the headphones. Conventional wisdom says that OTL amps and low impedance headphones (like Grados) are not a good match for this reason. There are other types of tube amps also which I dont know much about.


----------



## Stevko

Gippy said:


> The black headbands and red drivers were for the early production runs of the RS1e and RS2e. In particular, because the RS1e had the larger 50mm drivers, they stuck out of the cup, which reduced the soundstage. The headbands were switched to brown when the GS2000e was launched in 2016, which also uses a brown headband. The brown headband RS1e model correctly seats the drivers. Sometime after that, the red drivers changed to black, so what you have is a late production run model.


Thanks. Bought on blackfriday


----------



## maggiesbrother

Hey Grado fans - i had a member, genesyndrome, do a cable mod for me this past year and he did a great job - so good, that i'd like another modded, but he doesn't appear to be around. 
Anyone know of another US-based modder that might be able to assist? Thanks


----------



## Shane D

maggiesbrother said:


> Hey Grado fans - i had a member, genesyndrome, do a cable mod for me this past year and he did a great job - so good, that i'd like another modded, but he doesn't appear to be around.
> Anyone know of another US-based modder that might be able to assist? Thanks


I was in contact with him in July. Have you PM'd him?


----------



## jonathan c

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Conventional wisdom says that OTL amps and low impedance headphones (like Grados) are not a good match for this reason.


~ Unexpected outcomes do arise in the Head-Fi world. I have gotten excellent musical results from powering the Grado RS-1x with the Woo Audio WA2 - a classic OTL.
~ The Schiit Valhalla II also is fantastic with the Grado RS-1x. This pairing is not quite the surprise as the other. Despite being an OTL, the Valhalla II output impedance is 3-1/2 ohms at low gain and 14 ohms at high gain.


----------



## maggiesbrother

I did - looks like he’s been off for a few weeks.


----------



## movinIron

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Brilliant analogy!
> 
> Now imagine being personally offended because you believe with your heart and soul that you have the fastest car on tbe road but the radar gun shows you that it actually isn't any faster than your sisters minivan.


May I have the brand and model of that Minivan?
Might be able to fix 2 of my bigger probs…


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

movinIron said:


> May I have the brand and model of that Minivan?
> Might be able to fix 2 of my bigger probs…


----------



## movinIron

Bernard23 said:


> Do you mean the HD DAC1? If so, yes; though I have just sold it.


Ooookaaayyy… and how did this pairing work?
Hearing impressions would be sufficient.


Bernard23 said:


> That's describes most of the members of a forum run by a well known subjectivity magazine. What? High fi? I see two polar opposites. Amir's disciples in one corner, obsessed with quantitative assessment and possibly missing the point of sheer enjoyment of the music in the overriding pursuit of truth, the opposite in whf who believe data to be heretic. I think most people in this forum are sensibly in between.


Forget about magazines. They just give you a ... an idea. And most of them don’t want to do more.
(Some of them do measurements too).
Pretty much like our brave and unpaid bloggers and online reviewers do.
And most of them are fun to read.
The decision which to buy is only reasonably done by hearing, not by measurements or other peoples hearing/Opinion.
Unless you are freak like me and curious to hear how this measuremet or that description sounds.
🤪


----------



## movinIron

ekolite said:


> Ps500 is probably the best performer for the dollar in the Grado Lineup.  The problem for me with it is the weight of the headphone.  It clamps my ears too much listening to hours even after adjustments.  Still an excellent headphone to add to your collection.


335 grams are heavy?


----------



## jonathan c

ekolite said:


> Ps500 is probably the best performer for the dollar in the Grado Lineup.  The problem for me with it is the weight of the headphone.  It clamps my ears too much listening to hours even after adjustments.  Still an excellent headphone to add to your collection.


Headphone weight and clamping force are separate characteristics. Headphone weight issues relate to ‘psi’ which can be alleviated with a headband cover or a headband of greater front-to-back depth (surface area). Clamping force may need _gentle and gradual_ flexing of the headband to alleviate.


----------



## jonathan c (Dec 7, 2021)

~ The title of the 1958 Blue Note album by Cannonball Adderley (with Miles Davis as sideman! - for contractual reasons) can be used about the Grado RS-1x:  Somethin’ Else!
~ The RS-1x / Valhalla II duet is fantastic (post #49,896 in this thread and post #2,256 in the ‘Valhalla Tube Rolling’ thread). The RS-1x, like another of my favourite headphones: the Sennheiser HD-600, scales up _very nicely_ as the associated gear quality rises. I was not surprised but delighted at the musical goods that the RS-1x brought home when driven by the Linear Tube Audio MZ3. Suffice it to say: excitement, gusto, style, verve. (No ambience/FR dissecting, this time.) While the PS-2000e is sonically better (as it should be), the RS-1x _impresses_ me _more _for what it is (let alone for what it costs).


----------



## DTgill

maggiesbrother said:


> Hey Grado fans - i had a member, genesyndrome, do a cable mod for me this past year and he did a great job - so good, that i'd like another modded, but he doesn't appear to be around.
> Anyone know of another US-based modder that might be able to assist? Thanks


You can find Gene over @ reddit I purchased my SR325x modded from him and sent him a couple of other Grado's to him for modding, his work is outstanding!

Look Here


----------



## ekolite

jonathan c said:


> Headphone weight and clamping force are separate characteristics. Headphone weight issues relate to ‘psi’ which can be alleviated with a headband cover or a headband of greater front-to-back depth (surface area). Clamping force may need _gentle and gradual_ flexing of the headband to alleviate.


Not if you are contanstly rocking in a a rocking chair with them on then weight does become a Factor with comfort.


----------



## David222

jonathan c said:


> ~ The title of the 1958 Blue Note album by Cannonball Adderley (with Miles Davis as sideman! - for contractual reasons) can be used about the Grado RS-1x:  Somethin’ Else!
> ~ The RS-1x / Valhalla II duet is fantastic (post #49,896 in this thread). The RS-1x, like another of my favourite headphones: the Sennheiser HD-600, scales up _very nicely_ as the associated gear quality rises. I was not surprised but delighted at the musical goods that the RS-1x brought home when driven by the Linear Tube Audio MZ3. Suffice it to say: excitement, gusto, style, verve. (No ambience/FR dissecting, this time.) While the PS-2000e is sonically better (as it should be), the RS-1x _impresses_ me _more _for what it is (let alone for what it costs).



You forgot to provide a credit above to that quite nicely manufactured snowman


----------



## ESL-1

RyanT42 said:


> I like a lot of these answers for a “what’s in the stable” as I’m currently looking for a smaller desktop dac & headphone amp to supplement my larger HiFi system when I want to go chill in my office and break the headphones out.
> 
> Quick question; I am new to the HeadFi thing and looking at the Schiit stuff along with IFI, etc…what are the pros and cons of getting a SS amp vs a tube amp? I’m a guitarist so I understand the benefits of pushing tubes in a guitar/tube amp scenario for the tone and feel, but what are the differences pros/cons of going either SS or Tube for a headphone amp (or even stereo tune be amp for that matter)?
> 
> ...


In the “stable” are the following amps that I think mate very well with Grado phones.  Melos SHA-1, Violectric V200, Joseph Grado Signature HPA-1, HeadAmp Gilmore Lite mk2 with regulated power supply, Schiit Valhalla & TEAC HA-501.


----------



## dynavit (Dec 8, 2021)

Took a travel in time back to the eighties with my fresh tuned Revox B710 and my first serious headphone, the RS1 2nd charge. The tape was originally recorded in a famous discothek in Vienna 1988. Only the ifi iCAN is new and helps to refresh the sound.


----------



## iFi audio

Shane D said:


> That little bass boost feature can be addictive with Grado's.



That's true, lots of good words from Grado fans about that feature!



Shane D said:


> I know you didn't ask me but, my two favourite Grado amps are anything by Violectric and my iFi.



Pro iCAN, isn't it?


----------



## Shane D

iFi audio said:


> That's true, lots of good words from Grado fans about that feature!
> 
> 
> 
> Pro iCAN, isn't it?


Yes sir.


----------



## DTgill

I have my GS1000 and RS1e hooked up IFI devices it's hard to beat their value!


----------



## murphythecat

DTgill said:


> I have my GS1000 and RS1e hooked up IFI devices it's hard to beat their value!


im a big fan of iFi. Their full tube amp (Retro Stereo 50) seem very under the radar. a Beast and works perfect with the grado's


----------



## jonathan c

murphythecat said:


> im a big fan of iFi. Their full tube amp (Retro Stereo 50) seem very under the radar. a Beast and works perfect with the grado's


Unrelated question: are the speakers in your avatar the AR-2a s (the erstwhile Acoustic Research from Cambridge, Massachusetts)?


----------



## murphythecat

jonathan c said:


> Unrelated question: are the speakers in your avatar the AR-2a s (the erstwhile Acoustic Research from Cambridge, Massachusetts)?


The Dynaco A25. started mu audio journey with them. funny. 10 years later and over 30 pairs of speakers, im back with the Seas A26, a clone of the dynaco A25


----------



## RyanT42 (Dec 9, 2021)

Finally received the RS1x and really like the sound so far and they look great.

I hate to bring this up but the cable is driving me crazy. Where it bifurcates from one cable, into a plastic Y splitter, then up into the phones it is twisted and kinked…it’s driving me crazy. I know the cable is a gripe for grados…is there a way to un-kink the cable just above the bifurcation so the plastic splitter isn’t all twisted?

It’s so annoying that I may send them back.

Any tips before I decide to return them?


----------



## jonathan c

RyanT42 said:


> Finally received the RS1x and really like the sound so far and they look great.
> 
> I hate to bring this up but the cable is driving me crazy. Where it bifurcates from one cable, into a plastic Y splitter, then up into the phones it is twisted and kinked…it’s driving me crazy. I know the cable is a gripe for grados…is there a way to un-kink the cable just above the bifurcation so the plastic splitter isn’t all twisted?
> 
> ...


Keep rotating each earcup separately until the twists go away…


----------



## jonathan c

murphythecat said:


> The Dynaco A25. started mu audio journey with them. funny. 10 years later and over 30 pairs of speakers, im back with the Seas A26, a clone of the dynaco A25


…I remember their adverts in the 1970s…an ‘aperiodic’ system…


----------



## Stevko

iFi audio said:


> That's true, lots of good words from Grado fans about that feature!
> 
> 
> 
> Pro iCAN, isn't it?


iFI should produce a dac/amp for Grado. retrostyle/wooden 
Would be nice


----------



## murphythecat (Dec 9, 2021)

Stevko said:


> iFI should produce a dac/amp for Grado. retrostyle/wooden
> Would be nice


https://ifi-audio.com/products/retro-stereo-50/

they kinda do... It has one of their DAC desing, along a decent phono stage and a all tube head-amp with Xbass and tone control


----------



## Stevko

this is a nice stereo, same with the new Leak amp.
I never listen from speakers, only headphones.
so a headphone amp with same design would be very nice


----------



## G0rt

My current top choice for my Grados is a Schiit-wise Least-Is-Most microstack, IEMagni and Modi Multibit, with an outlet splitter for the wall warts and a SnakeOil MiniLink.

It's fed by the same RPi4/Digi+Pro/Volumio SPDIF as my other DACs, from an x4 distamp.

At a believable volume, the gear disappears and all I hear is music. For less coin than any of my tube amps, this little stack really is uncannily holographic.


----------



## iFi audio

Shane D said:


> Yes sir.



I hear you, a while ago at our UK office we had GS1000 for some time and it sounded exquisite with Pro iCAN.



murphythecat said:


> they kinda do... It has one of their DAC desing, along a decent phono stage and a all tube head-amp with Xbass and tone control



...and our take on LS3/5a spakers on top of that


----------



## lukipela

The next post will be post number 50k 😁


----------



## lukipela

Aaaaaaaaand…. 50000 posts in this thread!


----------



## iFi audio

lukipela said:


> Aaaaaaaaand…. 50000 posts in this thread!



Indeed! And why not to celebrate this accordingly with a quality shot that fits this thread?


----------



## RyanT42 (Dec 9, 2021)

jonathan c said:


> Keep rotating each earcup separately until the twists go


Thank you…yeah figured that out quickly after. Long day…


----------



## murphythecat

Stevko said:


> this is a nice stereo, same with the new Leak amp.
> I never listen from speakers, only headphones.
> so a headphone amp with same design would be very nice


that ifi retro stereo 50 amp does have a headphone amp which is the same full tube amp circuit just padded down with resistors.
to my ears, its a much better sound for my taste vs the ifi pro ican. I have the pro ican and retro streo 50


----------



## Stevko

Listening to my new RS2e downstairs in my mancave.
My wife complains. Can hear my music upstairs 😳


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Stevko said:


> Listening to my new RS2e downstairs in my mancave.
> My wife complains. Can hear my music upstairs 😳


I feel your pain. Sound carries from downnstairs -- > up way too easily en mi casa. But if I'm upstairs and she"s downstairs its usually alright.


----------



## avgonzalez77

Is there a way to loosen up Grado cables so they don't feel so stiff and chunky?


----------



## earmonger

Wow, 50K posts. I'm sure it has been asked before but:

Is there someone in the USA who can mod Grado 325 with a replaceable cable at a good price? 

I just noticed one side of mine has pulled loose, though there's considerable strength remaining. Could send it back to Grado again, but would prefer a replaceable mod. PMs are fine too.


----------



## Stevko

earmonger said:


> Wow, 50K posts. I'm sure it has been asked before but:
> 
> Is there someone in the USA who can mod Grado 325 with a replaceable cable at a good price?
> 
> I just noticed one side of mine has pulled loose, though there's considerable strength remaining. Could send it back to Grado again, but would prefer a replaceable mod. PMs are fine too.


Yes. @DTgill have used this person


----------



## Stevko

avgonzalez77 said:


> Is there a way to loosen up Grado cables so they don't feel so stiff and chunky?


Sell and buy old good i-series


----------



## Stevko

Stevko said:


> My wife took my sr80e’s. She needs new cans!
> Good for me. Now my collection is more normal


She don’t liked the cable🤪,took my GW100 instead


----------



## emorrison33

avgonzalez77 said:


> Is there a way to loosen up Grado cables so they don't feel so stiff and chunky?


Time...but even then, it doesn't help much.


----------



## dynavit

Stevko said:


> Listening to my new RS2e downstairs in my mancave.
> My wife complains. Can hear my music upstairs 😳


Hot air goes up! Maybe the music you are listening is so hot.


----------



## Stevko (Dec 10, 2021)

dynavit said:


> Hot air goes up! Maybe the music you are listening is so hot.


More crazy than hot


----------



## Stevko

Stevko said:


> Listening to my new RS2e downstairs in my mancave.
> My wife complains. Can hear my music upstairs 😳


When she’s using her new GW100, I can hear them downstairs


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Stevko said:


> When she’s using her new GW100, I can hear them downstairs






You guys ever in the same room ?


----------



## Stevko

Very often


----------



## carboncopy




----------



## RyanT42

(I asked this on a separate thread but I am finding the Grado fans to be gracious at helping someone in need of info!)

I have some analysis paralysis going on and would like to ask a quick question. I'm currently stuck on pulling the trigger between a Schiit Modi Multibit and a Mobius. I'm curious if anyone could check out what I'll be using it for and see what the recommendations are. I 'll be using it in pretty much 2 separate ways:

A. As a desktop dac to run into a headphone amp in my office. I'll be streaming through Apple Music via my iPhone or iPad. Headphone-wise it'll be split between the Audeze LCD-2C and Grado RS1x.

B. I also want the ability to take the dac out to the living room and run it through my stereo system. It's a vintage 80's Crown analog rack system with a preamp rack and power amp rack, then out to the floor speakers.

Another factor is form factor with the headphone amp...I'm considering either the Asgard (no dac) or Magni+/Magni Heresy. Silly I know but when in my office I think having a Modi on an Asgard or Modius on a Magni would bother me...if that makes sense.

So - Modius or Modi Multibit??? I'm leaning towards the Modius with the unison USB and the variety of ways I'll use it...but maybe the Mimby would be a better choice.

And basically the dac I choose will help pretty much determine the headphone amp (at least the footprint....move over Asgard, the Lyr is in town).

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Bernard23

RyanT42 said:


> (I asked this on a separate thread but I am finding the Grado fans to be gracious at helping someone in need of info!)
> 
> I have some analysis paralysis going on and would like to ask a quick question. I'm currently stuck on pulling the trigger between a Schiit Modi Multibit and a Mobius. I'm curious if anyone could check out what I'll be using it for and see what the recommendations are. I 'll be using it in pretty much 2 separate ways:
> 
> ...


If I was going to buy schiit, I narrowed it down to Asgard for sure. I think I ruled out multibit, but I can't remember why, age thing and all that. Probably heresy as the differences I thought might be worth paying extra for, though I never got round auditioning any of it.
Sorry, not much help at all! (I'm still in the euphoria bubble of new speakers day - KRK Rokits on my desk. Wow, for the money!!)


----------



## Plautus001 (Dec 10, 2021)

RyanT42 said:


> (I asked this on a separate thread but I am finding the Grado fans to be gracious at helping someone in need of info!)
> 
> I have some analysis paralysis going on and would like to ask a quick question. I'm currently stuck on pulling the trigger between a Schiit Modi Multibit and a Mobius. I'm curious if anyone could check out what I'll be using it for and see what the recommendations are. I 'll be using it in pretty much 2 separate ways:
> 
> ...


I don't have experience with the Modi Multibit, but it was Unison in the Modious that persuaded my choice.  If a Modious Multibit or Modi Multibit with Unison comes out, I'll buy one.  I really love my Asgard 3 - it can drive most headphones out there including my.modded Fostex T50RP mk3


----------



## Stevko

Even the small little Hel is very good with Grado


----------



## G0rt

Stevko said:


> Even the small little Hel is very good with Grado


Grados, all that I've tried at any rate, are dead easy to drive. If your chain doesn't actually suck, they sound great. 😁


----------



## murphythecat

The Grado RS2x really do benefit with the Xbass at the lowest setting. The bass articulation is perhaps the best ive heard. The treble im hot and cold.
These seem highly genre specific. With some jazz, folk and classical music, it can truly be a mesmerizing experience both in excitement and transparency
but put some modern music, or most electronica and they can be awful.

So yeah, truly the weirdest cans ive ever had

they can be the most transparent with real acoustic music but then be highly coloured and harsh with other music

so these are literally genre master


----------



## soundblast75

murphythecat said:


> The Grado RS2x really do benefit with the Xbass at the lowest setting. The bass articulation is perhaps the best ive heard. The treble im hot and cold.
> These seem highly genre specific. With some jazz, folk and classical music, it can truly be a mesmerizing experience both in excitement and transparency
> but put some modern music, or most electronica and they can be awful.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this opinion, i guess I'll keep the 325x, surprised me on all accounts especially bass


----------



## Bernard23

G0rt said:


> Grados, all that I've tried at any rate, are dead easy to drive. If your chain doesn't actually suck, they sound great. 😁


+1. I use my phone (LG V50) and it can drive both Hemps and 325e to stupid levels of brain damage and fun. Anything resembling a headphone amp could easily render you deaf and delirious


----------



## jonathan c

Bernard23 said:


> +1. I use my phone (LG V50) and it can drive both Hemps and 325e to stupid levels of brain damage and fun. Anything resembling a headphone amp could easily render you deaf and delirious.


Is there an _intelligent_ level of brain damage?🤔🤪…


----------



## kmhaynes

Bernard23 said:


> +1. I use my phone (LG V50) and it can drive both Hemps and 325e to stupid levels of brain damage and fun. Anything resembling a headphone amp could easily render you deaf and delirious


The LG Vs series phones have an excellent DAC and ample power.  Its a shame LG won't be making phones anymore.


----------



## Bernard23

jonathan c said:


> Is there an _intelligent_ level of brain damage?🤔🤪…


I guess that's a very digital question. so, yes!


kmhaynes said:


> The LG Vs series phones have an excellent DAC and ample power.  Its a shame LG won't be making phones anymore.


It is! I still have my V30 that works fine now I've unburdened the battery of everyday stuff. The USB Audio Pro app on the LG is ridiculously good, I ended up selling my Marantz HD DAC1 as it wasn't much better, and whole lot less portable.


----------



## jonathan c

jonathan c said:


> Is there an _intelligent_ level of brain damage?🤔🤪…


Bernard23:
I guess that’s a very digital question. So, yes!

jonathan c:
Your reply suggests otherwise…


----------



## Shane D

Bernard23 said:


> I guess that's a very digital question. so, yes!
> 
> It is! I still have my V30 that works fine now I've unburdened the battery of everyday stuff. The USB Audio Pro app on the LG is ridiculously good, I ended up selling my Marantz HD DAC1 as it wasn't much better, and whole lot less portable.


I am still rocking my V30! It celebrated its fourth birthday last month and still works great. I suppose I will have to replace it eventually.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Where are the best after market Grado G Cush Pads?


----------



## DTgill

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Where are the best after market Grado G Cush Pads?


These are pretty good, I use them


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Bernard23 said:


> +1. I use my phone (LG V50) and it can drive both Hemps and 325e to stupid levels of brain damage and fun. Anything resembling a headphone amp could easily render you deaf and delirious


Do you do some trick to make the V50 kick into high-impedance mode with your Grados ?


----------



## Shane D

DTgill said:


> These are pretty good, I use them


I bought two different brands of pads from Amazon and neither one impressed me. I have often thought of buying the originals just out of curiosity.


----------



## Bernard23

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Do you do some trick to make the V50 kick into high-impedance mode with your Grados ?


Yes. a short M to F extension, plug it in first, then your phones. I've just bought a couple more, as I so nearly lost a pair of phones at a hotel last week with the cables etc. Though for Hemp and 325e you don't need it, they will be louder than most straight out.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Bernard23 said:


> Yes. a short M to F extension, plug it in first, then your phones. I've just bought a couple more, as I so nearly lost a pair of phones at a hotel last week with the cables etc. Though for Hemp and 325e you don't need it, they will be louder than most straight out.


So basically just making the cable functionally longer ?


----------



## Bernard23

Joaquin Dinero said:


> So basically just making the cable functionally longer ?


Yes. Default settings the LG device measures the connected device resistance and adjusts the voltage gain limit within some form of arbitrational limit. It seems to operate on an impedence threshold, not sure what it is. In practice, attach a cable to your phone headphone out with nothing else attached, device will "see" high impedance so when you connect your phone it will trigger the louder setting. It's just a phone mind, so whatever you do won't explode your ears, unlike a proper headphone amp etc


----------



## DTgill (Dec 11, 2021)

Shane D said:


> I bought two different brands of pads from Amazon and neither one impressed me. I have often thought of buying the originals just out of curiosity.


I have the Grado oem G-pad and I don't think it really feels any different.
$50.00 or so is a lot of scratch for something that cost them a few dollars or less to make.
And besides that the question was "Who (where)(are) makes the best aftermarket G-pads."


----------



## David222 (Dec 12, 2021)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Where are the best after market Grado G Cush Pads?




I'm getting ready to significantly MOD my Hemps...from reading this thread it seems Shipibo and Beautiful Audio are popular for high quality pads, etc.

https://www.shipibo.audio/earpads

https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/grado-earpads-headbands


----------



## Stevko

Anyone tried this one with Grado?
Looks like a good combo


https://earmen-shop.com/products/eagle


----------



## rasmushorn

Stevko said:


> Anyone tried this one with Grado?
> Looks like a good combo
> 
> 
> https://earmen-shop.com/products/eagle


I would love to try it but I hav my eyes on the Colibri instead:
https://earmen-shop.com/products/earmen-colibri-coming-soon


----------



## Stevko

Balanced?
NO


----------



## Luckyleo

Stevko said:


> Anyone tried this one with Grado?
> Looks like a good combo
> 
> 
> https://earmen-shop.com/products/eagle


I’ve used the btr5 and the ifi go.   I prefer the ifi. At this point in time I feel that most of of these style of amps/dad combo are all pretty good.  Grado’s can almost be driven by static electricity lol. Should be fine for you with great results


----------



## David222

Stevko said:


> Anyone tried this one with Grado?
> Looks like a good combo
> 
> 
> https://earmen-shop.com/products/eagle



I picked up the ifi Go Blue when it launched a few months ago --> really impressed by the sound quality from this tiny device.

https://ifi-audio.com/products/go-blu/


----------



## Stevko

Both these are balanced. Don’t wanna buy a balanced dac/amp


----------



## Luckyleo

Stevko said:


> Both these are balanced. Don’t wanna buy a balanced dac/amp


Use single ended?


----------



## Stevko

Luckyleo said:


> Use single ended?


Less power and worse SINAD

Better with a pure SE unit


----------



## ESL-1

iFi audio said:


> I hear you, a while ago at our UK office we had GS1000 for some time and it sounded exquisite with Pro iCAN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and our take on LS3/5a spakers on top of that


I love my Harbeth LS3/5a speakers, part of my B-Team system.  Still have my Quad ESL57 speakers with Sequerra ribbon tweeters but do not have the room to set them up properly.

Picture of the Quads shows Hartke tweeters but then upgraded to the Sequerra ribbons.  The music was magical.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Shane D said:


> I bought two different brands of pads from Amazon and neither one impressed me. I have often thought of buying the originals just out of curiosity.


Can you let us know which earpads and what you think their downfalls are?  Thanks.


----------



## Shane D

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Can you let us know which earpads and what you think their downfalls are?  Thanks.


I can't even remember the names anymore and the bags are long gone. They were more comfortable than the L pads, but the sound wasn't the same, which I guess is logical. That was a long time ago. I have not tried them again since I got the Beautiful Audio pads.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Do y’all think this will have any bad affect on sound quality? I have to go use the gold adapter with the iPhone lightning adapter so I can run my grados into my phone. I’m not worried about the iPhone adapter but this gold adapter in the middle is what I’m concerned about. Wondering if I just need to buy the grado adapter or another one or if this thing is doing the job. I got it a long time ago and never used it. Came with a bunch of them so it’s probably just some cheap adapter but not sure how good it is or if it matters at all.


----------



## DTgill

punkmanmatthew said:


> Do y’all think this will have any bad affect on sound quality? I have to go use the gold adapter with the iPhone lightning adapter so I can run my grados into my phone. I’m not worried about the iPhone adapter but this gold adapter in the middle is what I’m concerned about. Wondering if I just need to buy the grado adapter or another one or if this thing is doing the job. I got it a long time ago and never used it. Came with a bunch of them so it’s probably just some cheap adapter but not sure how good it is or if it matters at all.


Try it... Only you can judge as to how it sounds... It's your ears


----------



## punkmanmatthew

DTgill said:


> Try it... Only you can judge as to how it sounds... It's your ears



Went ahead and bought the grado one because this gold one for whatever reason has to be in the right way for it to work properly and if you twist it or touch it on any headphone I use it makes noises so something is not right with these adapters I have.


----------



## funkymartyn

punkmanmatthew said:


> Went ahead and bought the grado one because this gold one for whatever reason has to be in the right way for it to work properly and if you twist it or touch it on any headphone I use it makes noises so something is not right with these adapters I have.


Hi  you will be fine with the grado one . But if you want more and a little more flexible I have the sennheiser one also.  EBay uk hifi audio shop , new Inc postage  £6.30 .....And they are OK


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Anyone going to bid on this new listing? Wife would kill me if I bought them but they do look cool!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-HP-1...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0


----------



## Luckyleo

punkmanmatthew said:


> Anyone going to bid on this new listing? Wife would kill me if I bought them but they do look cool!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-HP-1...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0


Just ordered the RS1-X.  Can't bid on this one as well.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Luckyleo said:


> Just ordered the RS1-X.  Can't bid on this one as well.  Thanks for sharing!



Oh no! Hopefully you like those!


----------



## ESL-1 (Dec 13, 2021)

Bernard23 said:


> If I was going to buy schiit, I narrowed it down to Asgard for sure. I think I ruled out multibit, but I can't remember why, age thing and all that. Probably heresy as the differences I thought might be worth paying extra for, though I never got round auditioning any of it.
> Sorry, not much help at all! (I'm still in the euphoria bubble of new speakers day - KRK Rokits on my desk. Wow, for the money!!)


If you can try to get a listen to the Lyr.  I have both in their original version and my ears prefer the Lyr but both do nicely with Grados and are certainly a value.


----------



## max232

Plautus001 said:


> I'll bite...
> 
> I *do not think Amir has the knowledge or skill* to interpret how good a headphone sounds.
> 
> ...


Amir uses the Harman Curve as his gold standard. In fairness, it's been proven in numerous studies that "most" people prefer that tuning. The key word here is "most". Not everyone. They make Grado for the rest of us who find that tuning dull, boring. Everything that doesn't match the Harmon Curve is considered broken by Amir.


----------



## Stevko

Amir only like dan clark and hd650
All other = broken.
Hope he measures more Grados.
Still wondering how all prestige measures


----------



## carboncopy

max232 said:


> Amir uses the Harman Curve as his gold standard. In fairness, it's been proven in numerous studies that "most" people prefer that tuning. The key word here is "most". Not everyone. They make Grado for the rest of us who find that tuning dull, boring. Everything that doesn't match the Harmon Curve is considered broken by Amir.


And I think that the "Harman tuning" is just one thing. You can EQ planar and a dynamic headphone to a harman target curve and you will found they will still sound quite different. There is a lot-lot more to audio than the frequency curve. For me personally it is not even the most important thing. I think a Grado is not a Grado while it differs from the Harman tuning. Lot of inherent, small thing like driver technology, housing, cabling...all this results in a really engaging (how do you measure that?), involving (or that?), open (or that?), emotionally charged (that?), sound. Grado themself proves this by having different tunings but still having a Grado sound. My two cents.


----------



## Stevko

Tonight I listening to my SR80e
Powered by a cheap apple dongle.
Sound pretty good 😃


----------



## max232

Stevko said:


> Amir only like dan clark and hd650
> All other = broken.
> Hope he measures more Grados.
> Still wondering how all prestige measures


Not true at all. He does like the two mentioned but many others as long as they take to EQ.


----------



## max232

carboncopy said:


> And I think that the "Harman tuning" is just one thing. You can EQ planar and a dynamic headphone to a harman target curve and you will found they will still sound quite different. There is a lot-lot more to audio than the frequency curve. For me personally it is not even the most important thing. I think a Grado is not a Grado while it differs from the Harman tuning. Lot of inherent, small thing like driver technology, housing, cabling...all this results in a really engaging (how do you measure that?), involving (or that?), open (or that?), emotionally charged (that?), sound. Grado themself proves this by having different tunings but still having a Grado sound. My two cents.


You measure what can be measured. All the rest like "housing" cabling, etc., are visuals. I'm not siding with his methods. In fact, I think it narrow minded to assume that everyone enjoys the same thing.


----------



## DTgill

max232 said:


> Everything that doesn't match the Harmon Curve is considered broken by Amir.


Therin lies the rub... If you only prove what you like by one standard, then you potentially miss other things that could be looked at
Of course, that's MOHO


----------



## jonathan c

DTgill said:


> Therin lies the rub... If you only prove what you like by one standard, then you potentially miss other things that could be looked at
> Of course, that's MOHO


A real-world analogy: When driving a vehicle, what matters more? Looking at the meters or looking through the windshield / at the mirrors?


----------



## Plautus001 (Dec 14, 2021)

carboncopy said:


> And I think that the "Harman tuning" is just one thing. You can EQ planar and a dynamic headphone to a harman target curve and you will found they will still sound quite different. There is a lot-lot more to audio than the frequency curve. For me personally it is not even the most important thing. I think a Grado is not a Grado while it differs from the Harman tuning. Lot of inherent, small thing like driver technology, housing, cabling...all this results in a really engaging (how do you measure that?), involving (or that?), open (or that?), emotionally charged (that?), sound. Grado themself proves this by having different tunings but still having a Grado sound. My two cents.


The Harmon Curve was the big push for Paradigm and PSB, amongst others and some great products are tuned this way; however, "HARMON" is a pretty big corporation owned by an even larger corporation...

We have not seen this kind of preference push in products since the advent of Pepsi and Coca Cola. 

In some ways this whole Harmon Curve push is great marketing, BUT just like with speakers, many of us also like products that are not following the Harmon Curve. If the Harmon Curve is so exactly perfect, why has it changed periodically with changes to customer tastes? 

Just because someone says something is great and sets up their own specific tests to tell you why it is great, maybe, just maybe it isn't and you have to trust your own ears.


----------



## rasmushorn

I always thought it was the "HARMAN Target Curve" originating from the company Harman - https://www.harman.com


----------



## Stevko

max232 said:


> Not true at all. He does like the two mentioned but many others as long as they take to EQ.


EQ= don`t like
EQ= messing with the producers soundsignature


----------



## Rebel Chris

EQ is like pepper and salt: sometimes I want to spice things up, nothing wrong with that.

My Audioquest Niagra 1200 was destroyed my Amir. So I sold it. And when DAC's aren't preforming accoording the claimed specs is good to know.

But for my Grado's i couldn't care less about measurements. I like tubes and vinyl, maybe its more about taste.


----------



## dr cornelius

IMO Amir is like any other audio reviewer.  He think's he being objective, but like everyone else, he has a subjective sound preference that sounds good to him.  I do check out his reviews, it's interesting to see how things measure up - but unless something is really terrible, the measurements need to be taken with a grain of salt.  

He likes EQ, which I sometimes do, too.  I like the simplicity without it, just a straight signal - but some systems need a little tweaking - sometimes turning certain frequencies down, vs. up.  We don't all have the system that the artist/producer/mixer had, so to get to the truth, we might need some EQ.


----------



## MaiLam

For any fellow third-party pad rolling heathens like myself - the below pair have been a great discovery. Although they’re the same size as the G-bowl ones, I would describe the sound to be somewhere between the F and L pads, but with over-ear squishy comfort. With my PS500e, they provide more bass than the L pad, a touch less detail and no notable change to the sound stage. If ordering, recommending getting two pairs as quality control on my first pair wasn’t stellar (one of the pads didn’t have its holes in quite the same shape/size as the other, mixed and matched to satisfaction with a second pair though).

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005001596298030.html


----------



## Bernard23

max232 said:


> Amir uses the Harman Curve as his gold standard. In fairness, it's been proven in numerous studies that "most" people prefer that tuning. The key word here is "most". Not everyone. They make Grado for the rest of us who find that tuning dull, boring. Everything that doesn't match the Harmon Curve is considered broken by Amir.


This!
The Harman curve was developed after a large population test, and it's the mean of what would likely be a normal distibution, after all, our ears all differ slightly. It in fact potentially explains why Grados (which objectively are not neutral at all, far from it) sound great to some, but terrible for others. Average sounding (flat) phones sound great for average ears, anything either side of the mean needs careful matching!
ASR disciples are the problem, not Amir. he's quite honest about his assessment, it's all of the blinded by science followers that often miss the point, and that sets the tone. It's a shame, as it makes measurement a dirty word. In fact measurement is only part of the story, the skill lies in interpreting it; which is often sadly lacking.

Back to Grado, I've tried EQing my Hemps and 325e to the Harman curve, and I'm not a fan, sounds too dull, and too bassy! I've left it now on a 2dB cut at 2k where the Grado hump lies, using Geekria pads to give my preferred sound. I've been using some Yamahas a lot recently, but every time I come back to the hemp, I find myself grinning inanely.


----------



## DTgill

I don't like EQing my Grado cans, they are great on their own, of course that's to my ears.


----------



## Shane D

DTgill said:


> I don't like EQing my Grado cans, they are great on their own, of course that's to my ears.


I would say the same. They sound wonderful out of my Violectric.
But it is fun to run them on my iFi with a little bass boost sometimes.


----------



## ESL-1 (Dec 14, 2021)

_I saw this one day special at ForOurEars, the Grado retail store.  Free carry case with the purchase of Hemp headphones, Today only.  Not a bad plus if you were thinking about getting Hemps.

Click on attachment to see special._


----------



## Stevko

Don’t ship outside US😟


----------



## ESL-1 (Dec 14, 2021)

No, it would be U.S. only.  

No authorized dealers here or overseas are supposed to sell outside of their own territory.  That is a normal business practice for many companies.


----------



## Stevko

Tonight: RS2e


----------



## ESL-1 (Dec 14, 2021)

I know there have been a lot of comments on the new braided wire that Grado has been using on the new x series models.

It will break in eventually and become more compliant with use but no need to wait for that.

In the meantime I do what I normally do to all my phones that might be similar.

After making sure you have the wires from the cups straight and not twisted as they connect to the Y adapter/splitter.

I then take each wire from the Y connector and untwist the wire carefully if it needs that. Once you have that wire fairly straight and free of kinks you then hold the wire tight on the splitter end and slowly but carefully run your other fingers down the wire.  Your grip should be strong and you run your hand down gripping & pulling gently but firmly, you will eventually get the wire quite straight with no kinks.  It you do need to box the phone you should loosely make a circle otherwise you might eventually grow some kinks new kinks.

I have several Grados with the braid covered wire and have had no issues following the routine above.

————————————————

I have cables that came with a nice $1500 phone from Europe.  It’s wire was so stiff it would sometimes hit you in the face with the wire.  It did not respond to any of the fixes above and truly had a life of it’s own.

Below photo is not great (excuse the mess) but they show the braided wires from my RS2x and RS1x.  Tap photo to enlarge.

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Snowpuppy77

ESL-1 said:


> I know there have been a lot of comments on the new braided wire that Grado has been using on the new x series models.
> 
> It will break eventually and become more compliant with use but no need to wait for that.
> 
> ...



I did something similar to this with my Grado Hemps with the new cable.  Worked very well.  I do not have kinks in my braided cable anymore.  And the cable is now plenty flexible now that I have used them for a few months.  The new cable is robust and high quality.  My only complaint with the new cable is some microphonics I sometimes get when it rubs up against a stiff shirt collar.  But this is rare and the cable mainly just disappears with no distractions.  I thought the old style was good as well.


----------



## ESL-1

Stevko said:


> Tonight: RS2e


Enjoy them.


----------



## DTgill

GS1000 Audio-gd R2R-11


----------



## Rebel Chris

Today my THX AAA 789 did arrive. I had to hear it for myself if the hype was real. 

Well....I'm surprised with this cheap little fella. The combination with GH4 with my turntable is great.


----------



## clundbe1

Stevko said:


> EQ= don`t like
> EQ= messing with the producers soundsignature


Some pruductions needs more bass, mids or treble. Or less. True


----------



## clundbe1

ESL-1 said:


> _I saw this one day special at ForOurEars, the Grado retail store.  Free carry case with the purchase of Hemp headphones, Today only.  Not a bad plus if you were thinking about getting Hemps.
> 
> Click on attachment to see special._


Yeah, limited dah.. 👍


----------



## Stevko

Thats true. But Amir use EQ to fit the harman curve. Not the production
He think the 60x is ok with EQ. Boosted bass. And he take the 2K and 5k Grado peak down.


----------



## Stevko (Dec 15, 2021)

But when we talk about productions
This song sounds so bad on RS2e and GS1000e





Why? Bad mastering?
(Sounds ok in my car😳)


----------



## Bernard23

Rubbish mastering is another variable to contend with. All of this depends on whether you wish to hear it "as it was mastered" or something that sounds great and makes you want to dance / shout / sing / drink whisky etc.


----------



## Bernard23

Stevko said:


> Thats true. But Amir use EQ to fit the harman curve. Not the production
> He think the 60x is ok with EQ. Boosted bass. And he take the 2K and 5k Grado peak down.


I've tried that too. Not much, and you need a decent PEQ to do it, not a 15 bar or less GEQ etc. The effect is more subtle than pad rolling, and is the future. It really is! 
I've given up pretending I can hear the benefit of hi res, because I can't reliably tell the difference. I've tried sweep testing my phones and monitors with interesting meter and subjective results, I'm pretty much deaf above 15kHz, though oddly I can reliably hear 15Hz on my Hemps, doesn't sound like chuffing, but certainly by 30Hz there's a big deep hum.


----------



## rasmushorn

Stevko said:


> But when we talk about productions
> This song sounds so bad on RS2e and GS1000e
> 
> 
> ...


Probably Compression... Try some of Steve Guttenbergs recommendations on Spotify or Apple Music or whatever service you use:


Even in normal 16bit-44kHz they all SOUND fantastic and give a better music experience than many a high resolution file with bad recordings.


----------



## jonathan c

Stevko said:


> But when we talk about productions
> This song sounds so bad on RS2e and GS1000e
> 
> 
> ...


With a cover like that, what did you expect?


----------



## Stevko

jonathan c said:


> With a cover like that, what did you expect?


A little bit more quality. I always listen to cd-quality or better


----------



## Kammerat Rebekka

Stevko said:


> But when we talk about productions
> This song sounds so bad on RS2e and GS1000e
> 
> 
> ...


Kim Larsen✊😁
Love that man. May he rest in peace.
Most of his work though is properly produced, at least his latter day material - including a lot of the stuff from the 80s and 90s. De Smukke Unge Mennesker is an old fave of mine, and a student of mine actually, and I’ve never really paid attention to the production….maybe because it’s great. I mostly take notice of production jobs when they’re less than stellar though. If things sound right, I just get lost in the music.
I think the way Grado phones tend to push forth the uppermidrange as well as the low treble, can ultimately make wonderfully produced music come off as sounding aggressive or a little shrill. Maybe that’s why it sounds ok in the car vs your Grados?
Either way thanks for taking me back memory lane. Methinks I’ll grab his debut ‘Værsgo’ when I get home


----------



## Stevko (Dec 17, 2021)

It stands remastered, maybe I should find the original?
Most Kim Larsen sounds good on Grado,but this over is not good.(ok in my car with JBL and DSP)
yes there is something engaging and lively with KL, like Grado 
(For you outside scandinavia: he also sing in english on some albums)

EDIT: sounds ok on my DT1770


----------



## emorrison33

Snowpuppy77 said:


> I did something similar to this with my Grado Hemps with the new cable.  Worked very well.  I do not have kinks in my braided cable anymore.  And the cable is now plenty flexible now that I have used them for a few months.  The new cable is robust and high quality.  My only complaint with the new cable is some microphonics I sometimes get when it rubs up against a stiff shirt collar.  But this is rare and the cable mainly just disappears with no distractions.  I thought the old style was good as well.


I may complain slightly about the Grado cables, but honestly, they are just good, solid and well made in my opinion.  I've gotten cables with headphones that are just, well... rather thin.  I feel like I need to baby them sometimes.  Not with a Grado cable.


----------



## Gippy

I thought the new cable was just the old cable with the braided sheathing, and that you could turn it into the old cable by simply removing the braided sheathing with scissors.


----------



## Snowpuppy77

Gippy said:


> I thought the new cable was just the old cable with the braided sheathing, and that you could turn it into the old cable by simply removing the braided sheathing with scissors.


Website indicates to me it is different on the inside.  In person looks considerably different.


----------



## Luckyleo

Hey now!   

Not sure if this has been mentioned previously.  I just received a pair of new RS1-x headphones.  Huge improvement over the RS1-e.  I'll go into more details when I've had a chance to listen for a week or so.  They come in a new style box.  Usage recommendations are printed on the inside of the box underneath the foam packing material.  I read it and it states:

"These Grado headphones will improve in performance with use.  We firmly recommend NOT allowing the headphones to play continuously for extended periods of time, and suggest letting the headphones break in naturally with normal use"

Many of us in this forum and others talk about headphone break-in and letting them run for hours, or even days at a time to do so.  At least with Grado's I'm going to change my standard procedures for new headphones and just let them get their break-in hours through natural use.

Leo


----------



## elira

Luckyleo said:


> Hey now!
> 
> Not sure if this has been mentioned previously.  I just received a pair of new RS1-x headphones.  Huge improvement over the RS1-e.  I'll go into more details when I've had a chance to listen for a week or so.  They come in a new style box.  Usage recommendations are printed on the inside of the box underneath the foam packing material.  I read it and it states:
> 
> ...


As long as you don’t go crazy with the break in it should be fine. Don’t let them play for days at extremely high volumes, but a couple days at a normal listening volume should be fine.


----------



## Snowpuppy77

Luckyleo said:


> Hey now!
> 
> Not sure if this has been mentioned previously.  I just received a pair of new RS1-x headphones.  Huge improvement over the RS1-e.  I'll go into more details when I've had a chance to listen for a week or so.  They come in a new style box.  Usage recommendations are printed on the inside of the box underneath the foam packing material.  I read it and it states:
> 
> ...



I believe you are wise to follow Grado's recommendations here.  When I got my RS1s about 20 years ago, button type, I did not try to break them in and just played them when I wanted to enjoy them.  They did improve over time.  Transducer break-in is a real measurable phenomena and to me audible.  I did enjoy them from the first listen and improvements overtime just add to the enjoyment.  

Considering an upgrade to the RS1x so I am looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## jeremiahl

Made some custom leather covers for my Grado GW100 V2 think it turned out quite well. Also ordered some blue leather ear pads from Beautiful audio which I will post once received. 

Not too difficult to DIY, highly recommend to try if you like the look. I just bought some leather snaps to clip the leather in place.


----------



## DTgill

jeremiahl said:


> Made some custom leather covers for my Grado GW100 V2 think it turned out quite well. Also ordered some blue leather ear pads from Beautiful audio which I will post once received.
> 
> Not too difficult to DIY, highly recommend to try if you like the look. I just bought some leather snaps to clip the leather in place.


Hey, can you show some bigger images? those are too small for my old eyes...


----------



## Stevko

considering to sell my new 225e,I really don`t need them. I`ll take my rs2e instead.


----------



## Stevko

jeremiahl said:


> Made some custom leather covers for my Grado GW100 V2 think it turned out quite well. Also ordered some blue leather ear pads from Beautiful audio which I will post once received.
> 
> Not too difficult to DIY, highly recommend to try if you like the look. I just bought some leather snaps to clip the leather in place.


closed back?


----------



## jeremiahl

Sure I can send you a direct message


DTgill said:


> Hey, can you show some bigger images? those are too small for my old eyes...


----------



## jeremiahl

Stevko said:


> closed back?


Well the leather pads covering the cups are friction fit, so I only put them on when I'm in public (to reduce the sound leak)


----------



## DTgill

jeremiahl said:


> Well the leather pads covering the cups are friction fit, so I only put them on when I'm in public (to reduce the sound leak)


You answered my question.


----------



## Stevko

Stevko said:


> My old yamaha reciver broke yesterday. Going into protection mode if I go over 10o clock.(my tv setup nr 2, stereo +sub)
> So must spend some money on a reciver/amp before I buy more head-fi gear 😳
> The new all in one amp from Leak Audio looks great. But not free.
> Another more affordable thing is the new topping mx5
> (Both has headphone amp and dac)


No pre out on the new mx5


----------



## DONMAKEREXTREME (Dec 17, 2021)

A friend just bought a Grado 3000e but due to unexpected financial situation, he needs to sell at reduced price.  PM me if interested.


----------



## shampoosuicide

Have an Alessandro MS2e (red drivers) modded with detachable cables listed in the classifieds. Based in Singapore, but happy to ship to most parts of the world!


----------



## tombrisbane (Dec 17, 2021)

Ordered the RS1x and RS2x to add to my Grado collection.  Can’t wait to try them out!


----------



## jonathan c

tombrisbane said:


> Ordered the RS1x and RS2x to add to my Grado collection.  Can’t wait to try them out!


Curious….Why both?


----------



## tombrisbane

jonathan c said:


> Curious….Why both?


Love the different wood on them and interested to compare the different driver sizes for the x type within the same line.  I’m thinking the RS2x may be close the hemp, not sure what the RS1x will sound like.


----------



## jeremiahl

shampoosuicide said:


> Have an Alessandro MS2e (red drivers) modded with detachable cables listed in the classifieds. Based in Singapore, but happy to ship to most parts of the world!


Hi there, 

I'm actually travelling to Singapore next week and am interested in this. How much are you selling it for?

Thanks in advance,
Jeremiah


----------



## shampoosuicide

jeremiahl said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm actually travelling to Singapore next week and am interested in this. How much are you selling it for?
> 
> ...



PM'ed!


----------



## maggie17fan

tombrisbane said:


> Ordered the RS1x and RS2x to add to my Grado collection.  Can’t wait to try them out!


Might we get your opinion and comparison of them both sometime?


----------



## tombrisbane

maggie17fan said:


> Might we get your opinion and comparison of them both sometime?


Absolutely!  I don’t think they’ll arrive before Christmas (although that would be nice!), but can compare once they do.

Also have GW-100 v2, 325i, 325x, Hemp, RS2e, GH2 and GS3000e to compare against.


----------



## DTgill

tombrisbane said:


> Absolutely!  I don’t think they’ll arrive before Christmas (although that would be nice!), but can compare once they do.
> 
> Also have GW-100 v2, 325i, 325x, Hemp, RS2e, GH2 and GS3000e to compare against.


I'm guessing they are going to have a hard time touching the GS3000e.


----------



## Skev

Well deary me, what a thread... I've started at page 3000 and slowly making my way here.

I owned as set of GS1000's about 15 years ago and loved them. I think I was driving them with a X-CAN V3 and what a delightful sound. I vividly remember two occasions where they had just swept me off my feet into another world- one was listening to Joanna Newsom's Ys, the other, Flaming Lips's Yohshimi... - These moments have etched themselves into my memory, that doesn't happen very often.

I've mainly been a 2-channel stereo guy before and since then but have recently in the last year got involved with IEM's and now back to headphones. 
The thing about IEM's I love is how incredibly detailed and textured bass is, and their ability to reveal details. I've decided to keep a set of IEM's rather than use closed-backs as I think it makes sense for the type of music I'll listen to in that environment.

Anyway, the headphones I've tried recently have been great don't get me wrong, but they just don't have that certain quality that I remember the Grado's had. The GS1000's felt personal. I remember they had an incredibly wide, almost infinitely wide soundstage, that went on and on. I remember their ability to pull out details, even at low volume, was second to none. I miss them....

So I bought the GS1000e and hopefully they'll arrive before Christmas! Glad to be back and I cannot wait.

I hear a lot of talk about the Hemps & RS2e. I'm not sure how the three compare but it doesn't matter. I think the GS1000e's will feel like an old friend and I shouldn't have tossed aside for all these years... I just they take me back!


----------



## jonathan c (Dec 19, 2021)

DTgill said:


> I'm guessing they are going to have a hard time touching the GS3000e.


As it should be…..I suspect, however, that they might be only a sonic “stone’s throw” away from the GS3000e…..Especially the RS-1x…..Could this be 90-plus percent of the performance at 40-plus percent of the price…? 🤔…my curiosity is piqued…


----------



## shampoosuicide (Dec 20, 2021)

shampoosuicide said:


> Have an Alessandro MS2e (red drivers) modded with detachable cables listed in the classifieds. Based in Singapore, but happy to ship to most parts of the world!



Ahem....

Embarrassingly, after comparing them to the Sundara 2020... there was nary a shade of doubt. I _had_ to keep the Alessandros. Such an immense soundstage and incredible air and separation with (third-party) G-cushions. And that tonality. Oh, that tonality. Vintage, analog, whatever you want to call it. They simply make classic rock and acoustic music _come alive_ and sound absolutely sublime in a way no other headphone I've heard does, dynamic or planar.

I've owned the HD 6XX (KISS modded), AT R70x, AT AD2000, V*rum One, AKG K7XX, Onkyo A800, Beyer DT 880 600 ohm, Beyer DT 990 600 ohm... these are my easily my favourite open-back by a mile...

I previously owned the SR80x paired with G-cushions too, and the MS2e are significantly smoother, warmer, fuller-bodied, evenly-balanced, and refined.

Having been through several rounds of comparison with the Sundara 2020, I have to admit I was surprised by just how much more technically refined and resolving the MS2e with G-cushions are. Clarity, resolution, separation, air, transparency, staging, imaging--the MS2e exceeds the Sundara in every measure by far.

Headphone p0rn no one asked for...


----------



## DTgill

shampoosuicide said:


> Ahem....
> 
> Embarrassingly, after comparing them to the Sundara 2020... there was nary a shade of doubt. I _had_ to keep the Alessandros. Such an immense soundstage and incredible air and separation with (third-party) G-cushions. And that tonality. Oh, that tonality. Vintage, analog, whatever you want to call it. They simply make classic rock _come alive_ and sound absolutely sublime in a way no other headphone I've heard does, dynamic or planar.
> 
> ...


Exactly the way I felt about my SR325x when I had my Sundara and my Ananda, got rid of both and bought 4 more Grado cans.


----------



## DTgill

jonathan c said:


> As it should be…..I suspect, however, that they might be only a sonic “stone’s throw” away from the GS3000e…..Especially the RS-1x…..Could this be 90-plus percent of the performance at 40-plus percent of the price…? 🤔…my curiosity is piqued…


If they come close I'm going to have to re-think my 2022 headphone plans.


----------



## Glokta

Does it make sense to buy the 325x even if I have the Hemp (I mean sonic wise although my paws are itching to get it just to be a part of the collection)? 
How much of a difference is between them?


----------



## DTgill

From my understanding they are close, the SR325x is my gateway can into the world of Grado.


----------



## jonathan c

DTgill said:


> From my understanding they are close, the SR325x is my gateway can into the world of Grado.


I like your ‘gateway’ descriptor:….all entry, no exit! 😃


----------



## DTgill

jonathan c said:


> I like your ‘gateway’ descriptor:….all entry, no exit! 😃


Somethings you just don't want to exit from.


----------



## jeremiahl

I was actually thinking of doing a mod project with SR325X but replacing it with mahogany or maple cups and the pads with G cup style ones (I can't stand the feeling of the grills on my ears). Anyone tried?


----------



## ESL-1 (Dec 19, 2021)

tombrisbane said:


> Love the different wood on them and interested to compare the different driver sizes for the x type within the same line.  I’m thinking the RS2x may be close the hemp, not sure what the RS1x will sound





Glokta said:


> Does it make sense to buy the 325x even if I have the Hemp (I mean sonic wise although my paws are itching to get it just to be a part of the collection)?
> How much of a difference is between them?


In my opinion the 325x & the Hemp sonically follow different paths.  I think you will find them different enough to enjoy both.  Some dealers do offer generous return policies so that might be a thought.  My .50 cents thinks you will enjoy having both. 

If your wallet says okay you could substitute the RS2x or RS1x and also achieve results that are different to your Hemp.


----------



## jeremiahl

ESL-1 said:


> In my opinion the 325x & the Hemp sonically follow different paths.  I think you will find them different enough to enjoy both.  Some dealers do offer generous return policies so that might be a thought.  My .50 cents thinks you will enjoy having both.
> 
> If your wallet says okay you could substitute the RS2x or RS1x and also achieve results that are different to your Hemp.


RS2X is Maple and hemp while hemp is just hemp. Apparently the same drivers (though suspect tuning will be different)! Would love to try both tbh but out of budget sadly


----------



## trellus

jeremiahl said:


> RS2X is Maple and hemp while hemp is just hemp. Apparently the same drivers (though suspect tuning will be different)! Would love to try both tbh but out of budget sadly



The Hemp isn’t just hemp but maple also, according to Grado @ https://gradolabs.com/headphones/limited-editions/item/124-hemp

“The highly compressed hemp creates a damping effect between their fibers. This produces a fuller sound, comprised of a noticeable low end and a top end that extends smoothly to its limits. The hemp may be doing the heavy lifting, but the hemphone is a joint effort. 

We built maple into the housing to help balance out the sound, and bring out the sonic properties that we’ve heard maple produce.”


----------



## jeremiahl

trellus said:


> The Hemp isn’t just hemp but maple also, according to Grado @ https://gradolabs.com/headphones/limited-editions/item/124-hemp
> 
> “The highly compressed hemp creates a damping effect between their fibers. This produces a fuller sound, comprised of a noticeable low end and a top end that extends smoothly to its limits. The hemp may be doing the heavy lifting, but the hemphone is a joint effort.
> 
> We built maple into the housing to help balance out the sound, and bring out the sonic properties that we’ve heard maple produce.”


Ah cool - thanks for the correction!


----------



## trellus

jeremiahl said:


> Ah cool - thanks for the correction!


I still want to hear the RS2x even though I have a Hemp, as I do believe they are tuned differently.  Or maybe the RS1x, as I’ve never had a 50 mm Grado. 😌


----------



## jeremiahl

trellus said:


> I still want to hear the RS2x even though I have a Hemp, as I do believe they are tuned differently.  Or maybe the RS1x, as I’ve never had a 50 mm Grado. 😌


I would love to try the RS2X or RS1X too - I think the latter would be my grail if not for the non detachable cables! I am actually surprised that the 'x' series don't have detachable cables given they launched the wireless series...


----------



## jonathan c

~ GS3000e (upper) and RS-1x (lower), both with G-cushions. Takeaway:  _to my ears_, the RS-1x offers a _substantial _proportion (90-ish percent) of the performance of the GS3000e at roughly 40 percent of the price of the GS3000e.
~ The main differences:  bass extension and impact is a little greater with the ‘3000e’, perspective is a little ‘closer’ with the ‘1x’. (I can hear Ray Brown’s fingers over the acoustic bass strings a bit more clearly with the ‘1x’. The weight & sonority of the acoustic bass are slightly more ‘present’ with the ‘3000e’).
~ Midrange / treble / airiness are excellent on both the ‘3000e’ and the ‘1x’. Ditto for soundstage (effect of the G-cushion…)
~ I love the reproduction of music via the ‘3000e’;  I continue to be astonished by the reproduction via the ‘1x’ _especially at its price._


----------



## DTgill

jonathan c said:


> ~ GS3000e (upper) and RS-1x (lower), both with G-cushions. Takeaway:  _to my ears_, the RS-1x offers a _substantial _proportion (90-ish percent) of the performance of the GS3000e at roughly 40 percent of the price of the GS3000e.
> ~ The main differences:  bass extension and impact is a little greater with the ‘3000e’, perspective is a little ‘closer’ with the ‘1x’. (I can hear Ray Brown’s fingers over the acoustic bass strings a bit more clearly with the ‘1x’. The weight & sonority of the acoustic bass are slightly more ‘present’ with the ‘3000e’).
> ~ Midrange / treble / airiness are excellent on both the ‘3000e’ and the ‘1x’. Ditto for soundstage (effect of the G-cushion…)
> ~ I love the reproduction of music via the ‘3000e’;  I continue to be astonished by the reproduction via the ‘1x’ _especially at its price._


I'm not worthy... That's some awesomeness there


----------



## jonathan c

DTgill said:


> I'm not worthy... That's some awesomeness there


Yes, you are!…..as for rethinking your headphone plans for 2022…..the RS-1x should be on your headphone short list (of one)…..practically at the Grado pinnacle !


----------



## Stevko

I will try to not buy headphones in 2022🤨


----------



## jonathan c

Stevko said:


> I will *try *to not buy headphones in 2022🤨


…the road to hell is paved with good intentions…😈….


----------



## tombrisbane

Stevko said:


> I will try to not buy headphones in 2022🤨


Get in quick then!


----------



## j0val

jonathan c said:


> ~ GS3000e (upper) and RS-1x (lower), both with G-cushions. Takeaway:  _to my ears_, the RS-1x offers a _substantial _proportion (90-ish percent) of the performance of the GS3000e at roughly 40 percent of the price of the GS3000e.
> ~ The main differences:  bass extension and impact is a little greater with the ‘3000e’, perspective is a little ‘closer’ with the ‘1x’. (I can hear Ray Brown’s fingers over the acoustic bass strings a bit more clearly with the ‘1x’. The weight & sonority of the acoustic bass are slightly more ‘present’ with the ‘3000e’).
> ~ Midrange / treble / airiness are excellent on both the ‘3000e’ and the ‘1x’. Ditto for soundstage (effect of the G-cushion…)
> ~ I love the reproduction of music via the ‘3000e’;  I continue to be astonished by the reproduction via the ‘1x’ _especially at its price._



Earlier this year, I passed on the 3000e for the Empyreans. I slightly regret it now, but I’m happy with the RS1x. Looking forward to what they do with the 3000x as well.


----------



## jonathan c

j0val said:


> Earlier this year, I passed on the 3000e for the Empyreans. I slightly regret it now, but I’m happy with the RS1x. Looking forward to what they do with the 3000x as well.


~ Interesting that you have the Empyreans. I owned a set for a while: very fine, slightly soft balance, great soundstaging; but the headband, despite comfort, was microphonic. (PS, to me they sounded best with silver h/p cable and driven by the HeadAmp GSX-mini.)
~ But the 3000e ! and the RS-1x! Wonderful with OTC-coupled tube h/p/a and with the Flux Lab Acoustics FA-22 ! I will be very interested in whether Grado uses three woods for a 3000x (besides any new driver technology).


----------



## ESL-1

jeremiahl said:


> I would love to try the RS2X or RS1X too - I think the latter would be my grail if not for the non detachable cables! I am actually surprised that the 'x' series don't have detachable cables given they launched the wireless series...


I have been thinking about a large number of Grado Fans mentioning the desire for Grados to have detachable cables.  I certainly agree it is a nice feature and I have several different headphones where I used that to upgrade to better cables than the stock ones. 

I think what needs to be remembered is that Grado Labs has been making their design headphones for *Many* years.  One of the benefits is that unlike any other manufacturer of quality phones is that Grado has worked hard to keep the retail prices the same through many of those years and has only added to their value.  Only just recently they did raise their retail prices a small amount.  That is really amazing and quite unique. 

I would think the amount of real demand for the detachable cable is much higher on a site like Head Fi. than in more general audio audio sites &
Forums.  We are quite dedicated and perhaps a bit addicted but it is great fun.   I like many of you do have phones with detachable cables.  It is a convenience and allows easy switching of cables to ear what they might do with the sonics which can also be fun if not sometimes a nightmare.  

Back to the manufacturer the cost of retooling and adding to the amount time and cost can add up.  Do they make production of any detachable cable model add $xx to all of those models?  There are likely to be quite a number of buyers who have no need for the feature and will resent paying additional dollars. Especially now with the current economy  and inflation.

Perhaps Grado has some secret plans up his sleeve, maybe custom ordering like the XLR balance cables available for many of the “e” series.

In the meantime I am sure their are any number of DIYers who could offer such a service.

Sorry for just rambling on, it has been on my mind for a while and wanted to share those thoughts.


----------



## jonathan c (Dec 20, 2021)

ESL-1 said:


> I have been thinking about a large number of Grado Fans mentioning the desire for Grados to have detachable cables.  I certainly agree it is a nice feature and I have several different headphones where I used that to upgrade to better cables than the stock ones.
> 
> I think what needs to be remembered is that Grado Labs has been making their design headphones for *Many* years.  One of the benefits is that unlike any other manufacturer of quality phones is that Grado has worked hard to keep the retail prices the same through many of those years and has only added to their value.  Only just recently they did raise their retail prices a small amount.  That is really amazing and quite unique.
> 
> ...


One advantage, which I hope is exploited by Grado Labs, to having a ‘fixed’ cable in a headphone is that the cable can be designed and specified to the specific drivers in that headphone - with per unit economies being derived by longer production runs.


----------



## j0val

jonathan c said:


> ~ Interesting that you have the Empyreans. I owned a set for a while: very fine, slightly soft balance, great soundstaging; but the headband, despite comfort, was microphonic. (PS, to me they sounded best with silver h/p cable and driven by the HeadAmp GSX-mini.)
> ~ But the 3000e ! and the RS-1x! Wonderful with OTC-coupled tube h/p/a and with the Flux Lab Acoustics FA-22 ! I will be very interested in whether Grado uses three woods for a 3000x (besides any new driver technology).


Only had the empyreans for a few months. They sounded great driven by a Burson Soloist. Only sold them because I didn’t have the time to really sit and enjoy them. Plus, I work from home and they aren’t something you can easily slip on and off like you can with Grados.


----------



## trellus

jonathan c said:


> One advantage, which I hope is exploited by Grado Labs, to having a ‘fixed’ cable in a headphone is that the cable can be designed and specified to the specific drivers in that headphone - with per unit economies being derived by longer production runs.



How is that tied to it being fixed, though? Whatever they could do to a fixed cable could also be done to a unique-to-unit detachable cable and they could simply tell the customer that any other cable whatsoever isn’t “tuned” to that specific unit — but I really doubt they do this at all, honestly. 🤷🏽‍♂️


----------



## Stevko

I like the fixed cable, but they should offer the solution on the GS series on the lower models.
(big fat jack + adapter)


----------



## jeremiahl

ESL-1 said:


> I have been thinking about a large number of Grado Fans mentioning the desire for Grados to have detachable cables.  I certainly agree it is a nice feature and I have several different headphones where I used that to upgrade to better cables than the stock ones.
> 
> I think what needs to be remembered is that Grado Labs has been making their design headphones for *Many* years.  One of the benefits is that unlike any other manufacturer of quality phones is that Grado has worked hard to keep the retail prices the same through many of those years and has only added to their value.  Only just recently they did raise their retail prices a small amount.  That is really amazing and quite unique.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, I guess it is quite a good point that the new machinery could be costly etc. I guess you are right detachable cables are just a nice to have and a fairly early DIY mod at that


----------



## YtseJamer (Dec 20, 2021)

The good old tape mod is working very well with the RS1x 

This mod slightly increases the bass and also improves the bass impact, which is very helpful with Rock and Metal music.


----------



## funkymartyn

The tape mod is good for when the pads get old and start breaking up . Lol


----------



## emorrison33

ESL-1 said:


> In my opinion the 325x & the Hemp sonically follow different paths.  I think you will find them different enough to enjoy both.  Some dealers do offer generous return policies so that might be a thought.  My .50 cents thinks you will enjoy having both.
> 
> If your wallet says okay you could substitute the RS2x or RS1x and also achieve results that are different to your Hemp.


I have both the Hemps and the 325x.  They are different enough, to me, to warrant having both.  I think it has more to do with the cups, that makes them different.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

.


----------



## ESL-1

*That is done as far as when you move up the the series the connecting cord is improved which becomes part of that series sonics.  

I have had the opportunity to have the midline Grado cable modified with 3.5mm mail ends left and right and their 1/4 inch phono.  After trying it was sounding better that the stock cable that came on a $1000 European made headphone.  I will next after more breaking in this Grado detachable against the stock cable from the same company's $1500 model.  We shall see (hear) what comes of that.*


----------



## jonathan c (Dec 20, 2021)

trellus said:


> How is that tied to it being fixed, though? Whatever they could do to a fixed cable could also be done to a unique-to-unit detachable cable and they could simply tell the customer that any other cable whatsoever isn’t “tuned” to that specific unit — but I really doubt they do this at all, honestly. 🤷🏽‍♂️


The benefits would come from consistency of design and of manufacture such that direct and indirect costs would be spread over a greater number of units in a production run. More customers are likely to want the fixed cable over the detachable cable. We, in this thread/forum, are the fanatics - the minority in headphonedom.


----------



## kmhaynes

YtseJamer said:


> The good old tape mod is working very well with the RS1x
> 
> This mod slightly increases the bass and also improves the bass impact, which is very helpful with Rock and Metal music.


Haha, the good old black electrical tape mod!  I'd forgotten about that, so need to try that with my recently acquired 325is.  I currently have more black gaffer tape available, which will probably work just fine, and probably look a bit better than the semi-gloss of the electrical tape.


----------



## Skev

Received the GS1000e's today. I see the packaging has been upgraded somewhat in the last 15 years... magnetic flap on the box... ooft!

They take me back, they look and feel awesome, something special and unlike anything else.

Sound wise they are already wowing me with their infinitely expandable soundstage and pinpoint imaging. I'm already managing to separate instruments and voices much more easily, which in turn reveals/resolves an incredible amount of detail - hearing things I haven't heard in a while, or at all. The treble can sound a touch hot but I'm getting used to it, and it's part of their magic I guess.

Grado should have called these The Big Bang because they create a universe around your head.


----------



## emorrison33

Skev said:


> Received the GS1000e's today. I see the packaging has been upgraded somewhat in the last 15 years... magnetic flap on the box... ooft!
> 
> They take me back, they look and feel awesome, something special and unlike anything else.
> 
> ...


That's the thing I love about them...the soundstage.  Great for classical!!  Can't stand them with rock/pop/etc.  Just something about the bass irks me.  Contemplated many times about selling them....but I do like them with classical/jazz.


----------



## trellus

jonathan c said:


> The benefits would come from consistency of design and of manufacture such that direct and indirect costs would be spread over a greater number of units in a production run. More customers are likely to want the fixed cable over the detachable cable. We, in this thread/forum, are the fanatics - the minority in headphonedom.


I don’t think there are a lot of people who want a fixed cable over a detachable one generally at all… and people who buy Grado headphones aren’t normal headphone buyers, they’re far more likely to be more like us than not.  They don’t even advertise, they’re not typical consumer fare.


----------



## Skev

emorrison33 said:


> Just something about the bass irks me.


I'm actually quite enjoying the bass at the moment. It doesn't get in the way. I'm perhaps used to all-BA Shure IEM's and the likes, so it isn't particularly strange to me.


----------



## emorrison33

Skev said:


> I'm actually quite enjoying the bass at the moment. It doesn't get in the way. I'm perhaps used to all-BA Shure IEM's and the likes, so it isn't particularly strange to me.


To me, in some songs, the bass is just not very resonant...just kind of like a thud.  Like it's being sent through a plastic tube, if that makes sense.  It's got to be a frequency thing, but I have not been able to EQ it out with the Schiit Loki or the Lokius.  And it could be gear pairing as well, but I hear it in all my amps.  And my ears are 52 years old too! I don't hear it with Classical or acoustic jazz/music though.  Very rarely I should say.  I am not trying to put your purchase down in anyway...just my observations/thoughts.  They are a good pair of headphones and it sounds like your enjoying them. That's all that matters honestly.  The Marantz DAC/amp combo seems like a good deal.  I like the Cirrus Logic DAC chips in general.


----------



## Skev

Oh don't worry, I didn't take your post as a way of putting down the GS1000e's at all.

I need to spend more time with them but I do hear a sort of off-timbre to the bass at times. However, so far I've found more texture and layers to the bass than I did with some other headphones I've had recently.


----------



## emorrison33

Skev said:


> Oh don't worry, I didn't take your post as a way of putting down the GS1000e's at all.
> 
> I need to spend more time with them but I do hear a sort of off-timbre to the bass at times. However, so far I've found more texture and layers to the bass than I did with some other headphones I've had recently.


Timpani drums...upright bass...oh my! they sound good on the GS1000e


----------



## jeremiahl

Skev said:


> I'm actually quite enjoying the bass at the moment. It doesn't get in the way. I'm perhaps used to all-BA Shure IEM's and the likes, so it isn't particularly strange to me.


Maybe just my experience but I feel IEMs have a tiger bass experience vs headphones in general. I have shure se425s - of all the headphones I've tried none can't beat the bass. 

That being said there are of course downsides to IEMs too


----------



## Skev

Yeah I agree totally and I have settled on the IE300's as a fun IEM for bass dependant music - they don't possess a massive soundstage and detail although present is masked more often than not, but hey, they're a fun listen. 

I did try closed-back headphones to get nearer the IEM experience but to be honest it wasn't hitting the right spot and I knew I was never going to get there without investing a lot of time and money trying to find something.

I bought the GS1000's as I wanted headphones purely for soundstage with good detail retrieval. That, and nostalgia perhaps as some of my most memorable hifi experiences were with my old GS1000's I had some 15 years back.


----------



## jeremiahl

Skev said:


> Yeah I agree totally and I have settled on the IE300's as a fun IEM for bass dependant music - they don't possess a massive soundstage and detail although present is masked more often than not, but hey, they're a fun listen.
> 
> I did try closed-back headphones to get nearer the IEM experience but to be honest it wasn't hitting the right spot and I knew I was never going to get there without investing a lot of time and money trying to find something.
> 
> I bought the GS1000's as I wanted headphones purely for soundstage with good detail retrieval. That, and nostalgia perhaps as some of my most memorable hifi experiences were with my old GS1000's I had some 15 years back.


Agreed IEMs never have the same soundstage as open backed headphones, but the bass is tighter and more responsive. Just different use cases really, I mainly use my IEMs when I'm out and about


----------



## Rebel Chris

What is your 'ultimate' headphone amp for grado's. Is their an amp with great pairing? 

Over time I have used a lot of different amps. After the breakdown of my Hugo TT2 am struggling to see any high end amp necessary for my grado headphones.


----------



## jonathan c

Rebel Chris said:


> What is your 'ultimate' headphone amp for grado's. Is there an amp with great pairing?


~ It could vary across the specific Grado model. What might be 👍 for, say, the 325x might be 😑 for, say, the GS-1000e.
~ My Grado stable is but three: RS-1x, GS-3000e, PS-2000e. To my ears, _all of these_ sound fantastic with: Flux Lab Acoustics FA-22 (SS) and Woo Audio WA6SE (tube OTC).


----------



## BobG55 (Dec 21, 2021)

Rebel Chris said:


> What is your 'ultimate' headphone amp for grado's. Is their an amp with great pairing?
> 
> Over time I have used a lot of different amps. After the breakdown of my Hugo TT2 am struggling to see any high end amp necessary for my grado headphones.


Vintage receiver or integrated amplifier / 1964-79 models.  Pioneer, Sansui, Kenwood, Marantz, Fisher …  are amongst the best.   You can listen from the headphone output on a vintage amp as opposed to modern integrated amps.  Vintage amps used resistors which were connected directly to the speaker tap which means you get the same sound as you do with speakers that is to say the sound of the amp itself.  Modern amps use op-amps which are separate from the amp itself and generally don’t sound very good.  In my case I don’t find any problems with my headphones w/ my vintage Kenwood KA-8006, 70wpc [1974], when it comes to their individual impedance. They all sound great w/ it.


----------



## ESL-1

Rebel Chris said:


> What is your 'ultimate' headphone amp for grado's. Is their an amp with great pairing?
> 
> Over time I have used a lot of different amps. After the breakdown of my Hugo TT2 am struggling to see any high end amp necessary for my grado headphones.


Among the best sonic matches for Grado headphones I find the following choices worked quite well for me.

Joseph Grado Signature HPA-1
Maple Tree MADD Hd+
HeadAmp Gilmore Lite w/optional discreet regulated power supply
Violectric V200
TEAC HA-501
Schiit Lyr
Melos SHA-1
ALO PanAm, Passport, Gateway stack
ALO Continental v5 portable

Feliks Audio Euforia (had one on loan for a month).  Wonderful amp with all my standard headphones.  Securely at the top of my wish list).  See below…..


----------



## YtseJamer

kmhaynes said:


> Haha, the good old black electrical tape mod!  I'd forgotten about that, so *need to try that with my recently acquired 325is*.  I currently have more black gaffer tape available, which will probably work just fine, and probably look a bit better than the semi-gloss of the electrical tape.



If I'm not mistaken, the "tape mod" is working very well with the 325is.  I used to have the 325is back in days but it's been a while.


----------



## YtseJamer

Rebel Chris said:


> What is your 'ultimate' headphone amp for grado's. Is their an amp with great pairing?



The Quicksilver Audio amp is very good match for the RS1x.


----------



## jonathan c

YtseJamer said:


> The Quicksilver Audio amp is very good match for the RS1x.


A fine recommendation!


----------



## RHMMMM

RS1x arrived this morning. Been debating buying Grados for about two decades now and finally pulled the trigger. 

Here are some unboxing photos. I got the G pads and Large case along with the headphones.


----------



## Shane D

RHMMMM said:


> RS1x arrived this morning. Been debating buying Grados for about two decades now and finally pulled the trigger.
> 
> Here are some unboxing photos. I got the G pads and Large case along with the headphones.


Where's the large case?

And congrats on the purchase!


----------



## RHMMMM

Shane D said:


> Where's the large case?
> 
> And congrats on the purchase!


You can see it in the 6th picture. I’d originally ordered the medium soft case but Richard called me and said the RS1x required the large case and that there was not much size difference between them…however the medium was not big enough even with the stock pads.


----------



## Shane D

RHMMMM said:


> You can see it in the 6th picture. I’d originally ordered the medium soft case but Richard called me and said the RS1x required the large case and that there was not much size difference between them…however the medium was not big enough even with the stock pads.


Cool! I clicked on the pic and got a better look. Do they roll around in it or a pretty snug fit?

I have a set of Grado's but have never take them anywhere. Just too open for work or public, but I do like the case though.


----------



## jonathan c

RHMMMM said:


> RS1x arrived this morning. Been debating buying Grados for about two decades now and finally pulled the trigger.


Now _that_ ends a lot of emotional wear ‘n tear…🤪…!


----------



## jonathan c

Shane D said:


> Cool! I clicked on the pic and got a better look. Do they roll around in it or a pretty snug fit?
> 
> I have a set of Grado's but have never take them anywhere. Just too open for work or public, but I do like the case though.


I like the large zipper cases. They accommodate the headphones + G-cushions and take up far less shelf space than the ‘white boxes’!


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Rebel Chris said:


> What is your 'ultimate' headphone amp for grado's. Is their an amp with great pairing?
> 
> Over time I have used a lot of different amps. After the breakdown of my Hugo TT2 am struggling to see any high end amp necessary for my grado headphones.


My ultimate Grado amp is the one that is closest. 😄


----------



## RyanT42

BobG55 said:


> Vintage receiver or integrated amplifier / 1964-79 models.  Pioneer, Sansui, Kenwood, Marantz, Fisher …  are amongst the best.   You can listen from the headphone output on a vintage amp as opposed to modern integrated amps.  Vintage amps used resistors which were connected directly to the speaker tap which means you get the same sound as you do with speakers that is to say the sound of the amp itself.  Modern amps use op-amps which are separate from the amp itself and generally don’t sound very good.  In my case I don’t find any problems with my headphones w/ my vintage Kenwood KA-8006, 70wpc [1974], when it comes to their individual impedance. They all sound great w/ it.



Sorry, off topic side question here but since you mentioned vintage amps I wanted to ask…I have a mid-80’s Crown Straight Line & Power Line rack pre amp & power amp. my dad bought it new in the mid-80’s. I have it now and wonder if it needs a tune up or run through by a competent tech as it’s spent some time just sitting in closet unused.  Any advice on what to look for in a business or person who could handle running through an 80’s old school rack stereo system? It works fine but it’s old enough it might benefit from a check up.

And it’s really fun to run the RS1x through that puppy! Just vinyl & cds now but once I finally decide on a dac I’ll stream through it too.

thanks


----------



## Johnscheley

Rebel Chris said:


> What is your 'ultimate' headphone amp for grado's. Is their an amp with great pairing?
> 
> Over time I have used a lot of different amps. After the breakdown of my Hugo TT2 am struggling to see any high end amp necessary for my grado headphones.


This year I bought a Phonitor Xe. Fantastic with my Grados.


----------



## jclyle

RHMMMM said:


> RS1x arrived this morning. Been debating buying Grados for about two decades now and finally pulled the trigger.
> 
> Here are some unboxing photos. I got the G pads and Large case along with the headphones.


Great pics! Have you had time to compare the pads?


----------



## emorrison33

ESL-1 said:


> Among the best sonic matches for Grado headphones I find the following choices worked quite well for me.
> 
> Joseph Grado Signature HPA-1
> Maple Tree MADD Hd+
> ...


I don't think I've seen a bad review or anyone have a negative about the Feliks Audio Euforia.  Supposed to be good with the Empy's, and if it's good with Grado's I would want it.  BUT it's $2600.  This hobby sucks! money that is...


----------



## Skev (Dec 22, 2021)

Just a quick one while we're on the topic:

How does the Schiit Modi/Magni stack pair with the GS1000e's? I'm tempted by their low output impedance and AKM based DAC. I'm curious as to how resolving they are, how detailed they are, and their overall tonality.

The Marantz is pretty holographic, it really puts you in the music but I'm maybe looking for a touch more warmth overall (without going tube) without losing detail.

I would consider the Ifi ZenCan but the imbalance on low volume would bother me, plus, I doubt it would be as resolving as something like the Marantz/Schiit.


----------



## emorrison33 (Dec 22, 2021)

Skev said:


> Just a quick one while we're on the topic:
> 
> How does the Schiit Modi/Magni stack pair with the GS1000e's? I'm tempted by their low output impedance and AKM based DAC. I'm curious as to how resolving they are, how detailed they are, and their overall tonality.
> 
> ...


I have the Modi 3+ and the Magni Heresy (op amp).  It pairs ok, maybe a little too bright for me and the Grado's in general.  Detail is no slouch with the GS1000e. If I go to loud on the volume, things fall apart slightly. I have not heard the Marantz you have, but I doubt the Schiit stack would be an improvement, from what I've read about the HD-DAC1.  There is a channel imbalance at low volumes, but really low...just moving the pot from say 7 (which is about the beginning) to say 8.  But I think your going to get channel imbalance at low volujmes from any SS amp.


----------



## Skev

Yeah the Marantz is good as there's little to no channel imbalance that I can discern, if there is it's way too low a volume to listen to anyway.

It was just a thought as there's a few Schiit stacks that crop up on eBay almost daily. 

Thanks for your input, I think unless I see something at a bargain price I'll just skip it for now.


----------



## emorrison33

Skev said:


> Yeah the Marantz is good as there's little to no channel imbalance that I can discern, if there is it's way too low a volume to listen to anyway.
> 
> It was just a thought as there's a few Schiit stacks that crop up on eBay almost daily.
> 
> Thanks for your input, I think unless I see something at a bargain price I'll just skip it for now.


Schiit has thier B stock area on thier wesbite, to save a few bucks.  But the Modi/Magni combo would only be $198 brand new + shipping.  Maybe worth it to just buy them and try it out.  And you can sell them if you don't like the combo.


----------



## Stevko

Grado+schiit= safe combo


----------



## walno (Dec 25, 2021)

I've lurked on this thread since the page count was back in the two thousands. I've found the listening impressions here both useful and interesting, so I wanted to give back with some reflections on what I've heard. (This'll be a ramble!)

Ideally I'd have just one pair of headphones, but I'm hanging on to two: Joe's HP-1 and John's PS2000. (Plus a pair of Etymotics ER3XR.) I've been through a lot of Grados - 80i, 225i, 325i, 325e, GH4, GS3000e - and some other makes - Stax SR-5, AKG K702, and I've heard HD600s, HD800s, Sundaras, and a few others.

I've cast my lot with Grado in part because I'm fussy about how things look. The HP1 and the PS2000 have a mature, functionalist vibe - they could hang out in Paris - whereas I'd want to hide, say, the HD800 ear Lamborghinis in a drawer.

But mainly because of the sound. The GS3000, the PS2000 and the HP1 are, in my opinion, qualitatively different from the rest of the Grado line. The 50mm drivers do something special - the midrange and the treble (oh, my god) is spotless, and the dynamics and sense of space are incredibly vivid, and they can get to "live" volume levels with perfect composure. The famous drivers in the HP1 are just as spotless, but they lack the elevated midrange that gives John's Grados that "magnifying glass" effect, they don't sound anywhere near as dynamic, and they lose some definition when played too loud. The PS2000, I would say, is better than the HP1 in every way except tonal balance. Compared to the HP1, the PS2000 and GS3000 midrange can sound thin at low volumes. The HP1s sound calm and exact, with a subtle emphasis to the lower midrange, and really solid bass (when you get the clamping pressure right). It has what I'd like to call a "broadcast" sound - the qualities that jump to my mind are how rich and clear Leonard Cohen's voice sounds, and how noises like rain falling on a tin roof, the snap of a camera shutter, sound real beyond anything else I've heard. The presentation of the HP1 is holistic in a pretty special way. When well driven, fine details of the recording are there for you to hear, but don't draw your attention inappropriately (to be clear, this isn't a euphemism - they're extremely detailed). They make it easy to comprehend the music you're listening to. I find that to be a rare quality in hi-fi, basically independent of sonic quality, probably mainly a matter of frequency response and mastering. If I'm hearing a song for the first time, I might understand it better on my laptop speakers than on the PS2000e. The HP1 do well by that metric; maybe not as well as the Etymotics buds.

Back to the 50mm drivers - to me, the GS3000 and the PS2000 each sound lifelike. I don't say that lightly. I walk by someone playing a drum kit outside, unamplified, and my mind jumps to the GS3000. I hear someone playing an electric keyboard into a grungy amp stack in front of me, hear the layers of rattle and buzz and tone, and I think of the PS2000. It's something surreal. Surely, that has never happened with any other transducer I've heard.

The GS3000 have an "open air" balance (if the HP1's acoustics make me think of a radio station's studio, the GS3000's make me think of a music festival) and better texture, for lack of a better word, than the PS2000. Hearing the same drum solo on the GS3000 and the PS2000 - with the GS3000, I notice the flapping noise of the drum's skin, and with the PS2000, I can better hear the "note" of each drum hit. The GS3000 also has this rich, colorful decay - an adjective that comes to mind is "bloody" - that I love. Interestingly, that color went away when I used some extremely high-end DIY amplification (directly heated triodes loaded by nanocrystalline-core transformers, with a permalloy-core autoformer volume control at the output). In that setting, the GS3000 - well, they disappeared.

I sold the GS3000 because the PS2000, despite lacking that texture, has better bass and comes closer to the level-headed sound of the HP1. The treble of the PS2000 is better too, I feel, but it's a toss-up - it can be harsher (I mean, it's also perfect). The PS2000 is more informative than the GS3000; it's hard for me to pin down why, but it's just a little easier to tell what's going on in a song. Against the HP1, the PS2000 gives you several extra layers of sound, space, and imaging. Small sounds coexist with large sounds and have equal energy. The bass is fast and has "bounce" and, when you're listening loud, is just huge. The build quality on my pair happens to be better than the GS3000 I had, too; they clearly picked a good set of gimbals for my PS2000s, where I replaced the gimbals twice on the GS3000. On the other hand, the finish is wearing off on my set, which you might call patina. I read some review of the PS2000 where they compared it to the fading of raw denim; that's some wild spin, but it's easy to rationalize when you're in love.

A couple last notes. Take my impressions for what they are, but especially because I'm not using these headphones most of the time with any fancy setup. I've heard the GS3000 and the HP1 with the peak-of-the-mountain amplifier I mentioned, and I've listened to vinyl on a similarly great setup through the HP1, but usually I'm listening to the PS2000 plugged into my 2017 Macbook Pro and playing Tidal. One can hear the limitations clearly, but I want to enjoy these headphones every day, and I can't be stuck sitting by an amp the size of a small cooler. That said, the GS3000 driven by the triode amplifier was one of the most memorable hi-fi experiences of my life, up there with a few all-horn speaker systems I've heard (Jeffery Jackson's; Austin Acoustics). On price and quality - everyone has different opinions and also different means, but if someone took away my PS2000 and gave me back their MSRP, I'd buy back the PS2000 without pause. But again, the $100 Etymotics are arguably better for music comprehension... and other Grados like the GH4, for example, are excellent in their own ways. (Those sound very spacious, though the midrange was too thin for me.) I wonder what will come next at the top of the Grado line, though I'm not looking to buy anything else anytime soon.

That's probably enough effusion. Thanks to the posters on this thread for talking me into the leap to the GS3000. I've been listening to much more music in the past year or two because of it.


----------



## emorrison33

walno said:


> I've lurked on this thread since the page count was back in the two thousands. I've found the listening impressions here both useful and interesting, so I wanted to give back with some reflections on what I've heard. (This'll be a ramble!)
> 
> Ideally I'd have just one pair of headphones, but I'm hanging on to two: Joe's HP-1 and John's PS2000. (Plus a pair of Etymotics ER3XR.) I've been through a lot of Grados - 80i, 225i, 325i, 325e, GH4, GS3000e - and some other makes - Stax SR-5, AKG K702, and I've heard HD600s, HD800s, Sundaras, and a few others.
> 
> ...


That was an excellent first post! Welcome ! Glad you decided to post.


----------



## Stevko

This album works great with Grado:

https://tidal.com/album/2448114


----------



## Johnscheley

walno said:


> I've lurked on this thread since the page count was back in the two thousands. I've found the listening impressions here both useful and interesting, so I wanted to give back with some reflections on what I've heard. (This'll be a ramble!)
> 
> Ideally I'd have just one pair of headphones, but I'm hanging on to two: Joe's HP-1 and John's PS2000. (Plus a pair of Etymotics ER3XR.) I've been through a lot of Grados - 80i, 225i, 325i, 325e, GH4, GS3000e - and some other makes - Stax SR-5, AKG K702, and I've heard HD600s, HD800s, Sundaras, and a few others.
> 
> ...


Excellent post! As a GS3000 owner, it was very interesting. 
Which triode amplifier did you use?


----------



## walno (Dec 22, 2021)

Johnscheley said:


> Excellent post! As a GS3000 owner, it was very interesting.
> Which triode amplifier did you use?


It was one I made off of a general template for directly heated triode line stage amplifiers. https://www.bartola.co.uk has good examples of the breed.

I don't want to derail things here, but quickly - each channel used a single 4P1L tube (a Russian directly heated pentode) connected as a triode - but the plate grounded, and the second and third grids tied together and used as the plate, approximating a mesh plate. It was biased to -8V with a string of Cree C3D02060F diodes in the filament circuit and the anode current was about 20mA. Choke input DC supply feeding Rod Coleman regulators for the filaments. Dave Slagle's nanocrystalline bifilar 1:1 transformers for the output, into one of his autoformer volume controls to attenuate and match impedance. High voltage of ~150V was provided by a 6BY5-rectified choke input supply with Antek toroidal chokes and ASC X86 capacitors. The important thing in my experience was the mesh plate connection, SiC diode bias, really good transformers, and no more capacitors than strictly required - in a circuit this simple feeding headphones like the GS3000s, you hear every change you make blatantly.

DIY is tough, but a good value proposition. This amp was all out and sounded like it, but it was a boxless, inelegant mess, so eventually, I put it up.


----------



## DTgill

Does anyone here have the Grado HF3 (Head-Fi edition)? 

I find them to be little bass canons (not in a bad way) relative to my other Grado cans, they are definitely fun to listen to.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Just picked these up on eBay. Anyone know if they are SR80i or just SR80?


----------



## TheMiddleSky

punkmanmatthew said:


> Just picked these up on eBay. Anyone know if they are SR80i or just SR80?


mushroom style cup, should be SR80i


----------



## ESL-1 (Dec 23, 2021)

walno said:


> I read some review of the PS2000 where they compared it to the fading of raw denim; that's some wild spin, but it's easy to rationalize when you're in love.


The above has to do with the anodized FINISH on the “PS2000e”.  What was found out in time is that the beautiful black chrome finish will usually START to OXIDIZE and look 👀 like they have finger prints showing and look a bit FADED even if kept in a hard case.  As I, like most of us want my gear to look as good as possible and I knew that it was not due to how I handled it (Very Carefully).

With the help of an engineer I know I found out HOW to TAKE of THAT.

The EASY FIX is Formula F11 Top Coat, most often used with car 🚗 care but is great in many applications.  
If my PS2000e starts to look faded or cloudy a small amount of F11 sprayed onto a quality microfiber polish cloth (that will come in the F11 kit) and carefully and lightly rub the liquid on and then off which polishes the surface.
The Results are AMAZING.  I got my PS2000e early so they are a few years old but they LOOK BRAND NEW after the one minute treatment. 

It also can clean your eyeglasses, coffee pot, whatever, great stuff.

** will not take away any damage like deep scratches, etc.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

DTgill said:


> Does anyone here have the Grado HF3 (Head-Fi edition)?
> 
> I find them to be little bass canons (not in a bad way) relative to my other Grado cans, they are definitely fun to listen to.


Interesting take. I find them to be some of the sparkliest treble among my Grados. Bass is fine too, but not like The Hemps. Sometimes I like to flip them back and forth with The Hemps for contrast. 

Agree that they are a lot of fun. )


----------



## punkmanmatthew (Dec 23, 2021)

.


----------



## punkmanmatthew (Dec 23, 2021)

.


----------



## carboncopy (Dec 23, 2021)

I just got these for 110EUR incl. post. I just had to buy it, altough I don't really need (meaning I absolutely don't need) a new headphone amp.

But they are such beauties!


----------



## RyanT42

YtseJamer said:


> The Quicksilver Audio amp is very good match for the RS1x.




Sorry if this has been asked before, but what are your thoughts on the Quicksilver? I'm in the market for a headphone amp and trying to learn about the difference between SS and tubes in a headphone amp situation.

I have Audeze LCD-2C and Grado RS1x cans that'll be used. I was looking at Shiit SS offerings but I'm getting more and more interested in going the tube route. (It's funny how your budget range (or wish list) keeps going up and up the more you look at this stuff!)

What are some DACs you feel pair well with the Quicksilver?

And lastly, how the heck do you buy one?! I checked their website and I don't see any for sale online.


----------



## Douger333

Look harder! Quicksilver Audio, Amplifiers, scroll down to bottom!  Good luck!!


----------



## tombrisbane

They arrived quicker than expected!


----------



## tombrisbane (Dec 23, 2021)

And a family photo 

GS3000e | RS-1x | RS-2x
Hemp | RS2e | GH2
SR325x | GW100 v2 | SR325

Really need to get a case for my original 325’s! Every time I order I forget.


----------



## RyanT42

Douger333 said:


> Look harder! Quicksilver Audio, Amplifiers, scroll down to bottom!  Good luck!!


Thanks...yes I was aware of the webpage but there doesn't seem to be an option to purchase or info on where to buy. Sent them an email...I'll hunt one down if I think it's one to try.


----------



## Shane D (Dec 23, 2021)

tombrisbane said:


> And a family photo
> 
> GS3000e | RS-1x | RS-2x
> Hemp | RS2e | GH2
> ...


Beautiful collection!


----------



## ESL-1

carboncopy said:


> I just got these for 110EUR incl. post. I just had to buy it, altough I don't really need (meaning I absolutely don't need) a new headphone amp.
> 
> But they are such beauties!


AC or Battery powered?  It does like Grado phones and they usually like it.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Anyone have any F cushions they don’t want anymore?


----------



## tombrisbane

Well the two are quite different from my initial listen:

1x - warmer, detailed and full sound, mids are more forward in the mix.  Very musical.  Reminds me of the GH2 so far.
2x - little brighter, more detailed than the hemp, very clear and clean sound with good instrument separation, mids are further back in the mix compared to the 1x.  Really good with instrumental tracks (like the RS2e)

That’s based on about an hour and half on each, will be interesting to see if that changes as they burn in / I get used to them.


----------



## jonathan c

tombrisbane said:


> Well the two are quite different from my initial listen:
> 
> 1x - warmer, detailed and full sound, mids are more forward in the mix.  Very musical.  Reminds me of the GH2 so far.
> 2x - little brighter, more detailed than the hemp, very clear and clean sound with good instrument separation, mids are further back in the mix compared to the 1x.  Really good with instrumental tracks (like the RS2e)
> ...


If you can, try the RS-1x with G-cushions…🤩


----------



## carboncopy

ESL-1 said:


> AC or Battery powered?  It does like Grado phones and they usually like it.


Battery


----------



## tombrisbane

jonathan c said:


> If you can, try the RS-1x with G-cushions…🤩


Definitely will be!

They’re cemented on my head at the moment, really beautiful sound with everything I throw at them.


----------



## jeremiahl

carboncopy said:


> I just got these for 110EUR incl. post. I just had to buy it, altough I don't really need (meaning I absolutely don't need) a new headphone amp.
> 
> But they are such beauties!


What are these? They do look beautiful!


----------



## carboncopy

jeremiahl said:


> What are these? They do look beautiful!


Grado RA-1 Headphone amp. They are long discontinued. Rather simply OP-amp based headphone amp. But! I also had 47 Lab stuff and they were also like...super cheap looking weird things. With exceptional sound quality I must add. I do think the Grado did the exact same thing that 47 Lab made later. I fact I am thinking about buying a Shigaraki USB DAC (if I ever find one) just to match with these amp. Bonsai audio!  And I bet it would sound absolutely sublime with my RS-1 classic.


----------



## jeremiahl

carboncopy said:


> Grado RA-1 Headphone amp. They are long discontinued. Rather simply OP-amp based headphone amp. But! I also had 47 Lab stuff and they were also like...super cheap looking weird things. With exceptional sound quality I must add. I do think the Grado did the exact same thing that 47 Lab made later. I fact I am thinking about buying a Shigaraki USB DAC (if I ever find one) just to match with these amp. Bonsai audio!  And I bet it would sound absolutely sublime with my RS-1 classic.


Omg... noo... you have just brought me down another rabbit hole... eBay alert has been set up!


----------



## Bernard23

punkmanmatthew said:


> Anyone have any F cushions they don’t want anymore?


These are a good approximation - I prefer them on my hemps, as they are slightly brighter upper mid and treble.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00TGCDHL2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Bernard23 said:


> These are a good approximation - I prefer them on my hemps, as they are slightly brighter upper mid and treble.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00TGCDHL2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I was actually looking at these but some people were saying it makes them more bassy witch I don’t want. Is that true or should I be ok with these? I’m hoping they wouldn’t sound any different than the F Cush. I don’t seem to care for the Original S Cush for
Some reason on the SR80s.


----------



## Bernard23

They're not identical to the F cushion, but the big change (although quite subtle) is in the upper mid and treble. The bass is just as punchy - if you want to reduce bass output from an F pad, then an L pad is a much bigger change to the tonality. Geekria's L pad is almost an identical copy of the Grado version.

At the end of the day, these are cheap enough to try them out, and if you don't like them you've not lost a lot. I bought every version of the Geekria pads to try them all out on my 325e and Hemps, and still change them depending on my mood and music.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Bernard23 said:


> They're not identical to the F cushion, but the big change (although quite subtle) is in the upper mid and treble. The bass is just as punchy - if you want to reduce bass output from an F pad, then an L pad is a much bigger change to the tonality. Geekria's L pad is almost an identical copy of the Grado version.
> 
> At the end of the day, these are cheap enough to try them out, and if you don't like them you've not lost a lot. I bought every version of the Geekria pads to try them all out on my 325e and Hemps, and still change them depending on my mood and music.


Interesting maybe I’ll have to just buy all of them then since that would probably equal to the amount of one real Grado f or g Cush lol


----------



## Glokta

Bernard23 said:


> They're not identical to the F cushion, but the big change (although quite subtle) is in the upper mid and treble. The bass is just as punchy - if you want to reduce bass output from an F pad, then an L pad is a much bigger change to the tonality. Geekria's L pad is almost an identical copy of the Grado version.
> 
> At the end of the day, these are cheap enough to try them out, and if you don't like them you've not lost a lot. I bought every version of the Geekria pads to try them all out on my 325e and Hemps, and still change them depending on my mood and music.



This. Those pads are cheap as peanuts, it would be a shame to not have them all and experiment, not to mention the ridiculously easy swapping process.


----------



## Glokta

I've seen this brought up earlier in the thread but I believe it didn't got much traction, talking about synergy and all, what amps do you have that pair well with our beloved Grados, apart from iFi and Violectric (which I already own). 
How's something like Tor Audio Roger?


----------



## Luckyleo

Glokta said:


> I've seen this brought up earlier in the thread but I believe it didn't got much traction, talking about synergy and all, what amps do you have that pair well with our beloved Grados, apart from iFi and Violectric (which I already own).
> How's something like Tor Audio Roger?


My experience with Grado's is that they can be driven wonderfully by any decent dac/amp.  Personally, I love them with my OTL Feliks Audio Espressivo, as well as my Jotunheim 2.  Both utilizing a Bifrost2


----------



## Bernard23

Glokta said:


> I've seen this brought up earlier in the thread but I believe it didn't got much traction, talking about synergy and all, what amps do you have that pair well with our beloved Grados, apart from iFi and Violectric (which I already own).
> How's something like Tor Audio Roger?


I primarily use a jds element 2 or my LG phone with the UAPP app, both work well with both my Grados. The phone is surprisingly good, helped by a decent quality inbuilt dac. Tbh they are so easy to drive then most amps will work as they won't be generating shed loads of distortion etc.


----------



## jeremiahl

Glokta said:


> I've seen this brought up earlier in the thread but I believe it didn't got much traction, talking about synergy and all, what amps do you have that pair well with our beloved Grados, apart from iFi and Violectric (which I already own).
> How's something like Tor Audio Roger?


I have little dot MK IIIs - which are lovely (and cheap) tube amps once you do a bit of tube rolling, though am very tempted to try a darkvoice at some point.


----------



## Luckyleo

Listening to Garcia Live Volume 17, Nocal '76 with the RS1-X via the Bifrost 2 => Feliks Audio Espressivo.  Exquisite.  Loving it.

Just saying!    YMMV.......


----------



## Glokta

@Luckyleo Do you still own the RS1e? Is the RS1x better across the board or the e still has it's attraction? The RS1e (new) gets good discounts now.


----------



## Luckyleo

Glokta said:


> @Luckyleo Do you still own the RS1e? Is the RS1x better across the board or the e still has it's attraction? The RS1e (new) gets good discounts now.


I still have RS1e.  I've not done any comparative listening to be honest.   I wanted to wait a few weeks so that "my new toy bias" fades a bit so that I can compare and contrast in a more equitable manner.  I will be doing some comparisons over the upcoming weekend (New Years).  Stay tuned!


----------



## Glokta

Luckyleo said:


> I still have RS1e.  I've not done any comparative listening to be honest.   I wanted to wait a few weeks so that "my new toy bias" fades a bit so that I can compare and contrast in a more equitable manner.  I will be doing some comparisons over the upcoming weekend (New Years).  Stay tuned!



Absolutely, all comparisons should be done after the honeymoon period. Looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Luckyleo said:


> My experience with Grado's is that they can be driven wonderfully by any decent dac/amp.  Personally, I love them with my OTL Feliks Audio Espressivo, as well as my Jotunheim 2.  Both utilizing a Bifrost2


Yeah I'll say that the Hemp sings whether it's in my little Qudelix 5K or tubes at the desktop. Grado aren't hard to drive at all, literally anything that gives them a little juice will make them sound perfect.


----------



## WolfP

Hi all, I am undecided if to buy the SR80x or 125x. I guess the sound differences are minimal, what do you recommend?


----------



## Stevko

WolfP said:


> Hi all, I am undecided if to buy the SR80x or 125x. I guess the sound differences are minimal, what do you recommend?


225  
60/80/125 is much the same


----------



## WolfP

Stevko said:


> 225
> 60/80/125 is much the same



Thanks for the suggestion, but unfortunately the available budget does not allow me to go beyond the 125x. So the question remains the same: 80x or 125x ?

P.S. why 225 and not 325 ?


----------



## Stevko (Dec 25, 2021)

Cause 225 is good enough (not so «heavy»
https://www.headfonia.com/tag/grado/

80 is a good start.
Next 225 or 325.
Then stop. Never look back


----------



## braddo

I have a question gradoheads....

I'm finding i can get my gh1 to sound different ie. brighter/darker/aggressive/more forward/laid back etc. depending on tubs and cables used.

Do I need anymore Grados? Is it really worth hunting down RS1, RS2e, MSpro?? Is it really worth it or am i getting enough of the differences to imitate other models?  I haven't even pad rolled yet either....


----------



## SomeGuyDude

braddo said:


> I have a question gradoheads....
> 
> I'm finding i can get my gh1 to sound different ie. brighter/darker/aggressive/more forward/laid back etc. depending on tubs and cables used.
> 
> Do I need anymore Grados? Is it really worth hunting down RS1, RS2e, MSpro?? Is it really worth it or am i getting enough of the differences to imitate other models?  I haven't even pad rolled yet either....


I honestly think a big reason people collect Grado is each one feels like a little art piece. I know I want half of them for that reason.


----------



## jeremiahl

WolfP said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, but unfortunately the available budget does not allow me to go beyond the 125x. So the question remains the same: 80x or 125x ?
> 
> P.S. why 225 and not 325 ?


Are you planning to mod them or use them stock? If the former, just get the cheapest one as Stevo mentioned the parts are pretty similar. 

If the latter, suggest you try them out, the tuning is slightly different on all 3 (60, 80 and 125).


----------



## Stevko

braddo said:


> I have a question gradoheads....
> 
> I'm finding i can get my gh1 to sound different ie. brighter/darker/aggressive/more forward/laid back etc. depending on tubs and cables used.
> 
> Do I need anymore Grados? Is it really worth hunting down RS1, RS2e, MSpro?? Is it really worth it or am i getting enough of the differences to imitate other models?  I haven't even pad rolled yet either....


You only need one. It is more like buying whisky.


----------



## Glokta

braddo said:


> I have a question gradoheads....
> 
> I'm finding i can get my gh1 to sound different ie. brighter/darker/aggressive/more forward/laid back etc. depending on tubs and cables used.
> 
> Do I need anymore Grados? Is it really worth hunting down RS1, RS2e, MSpro?? Is it really worth it or am i getting enough of the differences to imitate other models?  I haven't even pad rolled yet either....



So you want us to convince you not to spend any more money on Grados? In a 3300+ pages long thread? Mate...  
I already have two and on the fence for the third Grado. Don't get me wrong I'll buy the next one just don't know what it is.... I'll probably stop when I have one from each series, that's how impressed I am with the sound, and I have / had TOTL headsets that cost 8x more than my Hemp or SR325, the difference is these have soul. 
Have fun!


----------



## Glokta

Stevko said:


> Cause 225 is good enough (not so «heavy»
> https://www.headfonia.com/tag/grado/
> 
> 80 is a good start.
> ...



Don't listen to him, he already stopped and never looked back for the 4th time now


----------



## Stevko (Dec 26, 2021)

Glokta said:


> Don't listen to him, he already stopped and never looked back for the 4th time now


Hard to resist.the new tricolor looks nice 
Tested my rs2e some hours now.
Its great. More mellow and better lows.
Now I will say it is 20-30% better than my 225e.
For the price.225 is a steal. And all you need.


----------



## Johnscheley

I have the opportunity to buy a PS500 or a GS1000.  Both used and in good condition.  I can't test them. 
I have a GS3000, RS2e and 325x. 

Which would you choose for a possible purchase?


----------



## WolfP

jeremiahl said:


> Are you planning to mod them or use them stock? If the former, just get the cheapest one as Stevo mentioned the parts are pretty similar.
> 
> If the latter, suggest you try them out, the tuning is slightly different on all 3 (60, 80 and 125).



No mod. Unfortunately I can't compare them all .... so to choose which model to buy I'll roll the dice


----------



## jeremiahl

WolfP said:


> No mod. Unfortunately I can't compare them all .... so to choose which model to buy I'll roll the dice


Difficult one.... Best article I could find on this is below under the "don't drink the kool-aid" section. From the article, doesn't sound like a significant upgrade but hard to say...

https://www.google.com/amp/s/tlrtec...labs-sr80x-review-evolution-with-a-twist/amp/


----------



## DTgill

Johnscheley said:


> I have the opportunity to buy a PS500 or a GS1000.  Both used and in good condition.  I can't test them.
> I have a GS3000, RS2e and 325x.
> 
> Which would you choose for a possible purchase?


I have the PS500 and the GS1000 they both sound great, the GS1000 sounds a bit better, maybe 10-15% with the G-cush, I would say the GS1000 is a lighter can, and I think looks better, either one is a great choice.

PS500 is a bit more boomy and its sound stage isn't as wide, but depending on source, source material, and other factors you might not be able to tell them apart in a blind test...


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Johnscheley said:


> I have the opportunity to buy a PS500 or a GS1000.  Both used and in good condition.  I can't test them.
> I have a GS3000, RS2e and 325x.
> 
> Which would you choose for a possible purchase?


PS500 by a wide margin. It'll give the most varied experience compared to what you already have. If you didn't have any other Grado I'd say the GS1000.


----------



## Shane D

Johnscheley said:


> I have the opportunity to buy a PS500 or a GS1000.  Both used and in good condition.  I can't test them.
> I have a GS3000, RS2e and 325x.
> 
> Which would you choose for a possible purchase?


Assuming that you are talking about "e" models, I would try out the GS1000. I found the SR325e a bit bright for me. Then I tried the PS500e and found the brightness was all gone, but so was the fun.

PS: You already have a very nice little collection.


----------



## BobG55

RyanT42 said:


> Sorry, off topic side question here but since you mentioned vintage amps I wanted to ask…I have a mid-80’s Crown Straight Line & Power Line rack pre amp & power amp. my dad bought it new in the mid-80’s. I have it now and wonder if it needs a tune up or run through by a competent tech as it’s spent some time just sitting in closet unused.  Any advice on what to look for in a business or person who could handle running through an 80’s old school rack stereo system? It works fine but it’s old enough it might benefit from a check up.
> 
> And it’s really fun to run the RS1x through that puppy! Just vinyl & cds now but once I finally decide on a dac I’ll stream through it too.
> 
> thanks


Hi RyanT42,
Sorry for the late reply.  I was bed ridden for most of the past week with the flu and a major sinus infection.  I’ve owned a couple of Crown Power Line Rack, seventies models in the past & yes, it’s worth having a competent audio technician look at it.  Just go online and search for local audio technician repair service or similar terms and you can give ‘em a phone call and talk w/ them, ask questions pertaining to the Crown.  If you’re able to find an experienced technician w/ older audio equipment, so much the better.  Good luck to you.


----------



## tombrisbane (Dec 27, 2021)

braddo said:


> Do I need anymore Grados? Is it really worth hunting down RS1, RS2e, MSpro?? Is it really worth it or am i getting enough of the differences to imitate other models? I haven't even pad rolled yet either....



You always need more Grados 

Seriously though, if you’re happy with what you have I don’t think there is a need.  I have a lot (Grados and HP’s in general) as I love exploring the differences between them, listening to the same piece of music on different ones to see what I prefer, what stands out on this one vs that one. With Grados in particular I also adore their aesthetic and, with the wooden ones, their smell (maybe that’s just me though ).

With the Whisky comment above, I gave up drinking three years ago (and used to collect Whisky) so all that money has been diverted to this hobby.


----------



## Bernard23

I don't know how many of you folk are also in the Facebook Grado fan club, but I'm I've been convinced I need an x series, and increasingly feels like the RS2e X is the next addition!


----------



## DTgill

I know I'm the odd man out here, but the RS1x and the RS2x don't really attract me like the older Grado, I really want a GS3000, now if that comes in an x edition I might be tempted to sell a kidney to get it.


----------



## jonathan c (Dec 27, 2021)

DTgill said:


> I know I'm the odd man out here, but the RS1x and the RS2x don't really attract me like the older Grado, I really want a GS3000, now if that comes in an x edition I might be tempted to sell a kidney to get it.


The GS3000e is remarkable !


----------



## RyanT42

BobG55 said:


> Hi RyanT42,
> Sorry for the late reply.  I was bed ridden for most of the past week with the flu and a major sinus infection.  I’ve owned a couple of Crown Power Line Rack, seventies models in the past & yes, it’s worth having a competent audio technician look at it.  Just go online and search for local audio technician repair service or similar terms and you can give ‘em a phone call and talk w/ them, ask questions pertaining to the Crown.  If you’re able to find an experienced technician w/ older audio equipment, so much the better.  Good luck to you.


Thanks for the info!…I will hunt around and make some calls to find a competent repair person to give it a tune up. I think it will help a lot. Hope you’re on the mend and able to slap some headphones on and enjoy some music.


----------



## GradoSR80

regnad kcin said:


> I have an old pair of SR80s, pre letter, that are my favorite headphones.
> 
> Is the change in the x models a significant improvement? Is it worth it do you think to get some SR80xs, or is it so similar I should just stick with what I’ve got?
> 
> Would getting a somewhat pricier model make much difference, like 125x or 225x? The 225x is about as much as I can justify spending. Or are these all so similar that the 80xs would be the best choice value-wise?




I'm on a similar boat, original SR80's were my first hi-fidelity headphones.   I was wondering if the 225x would be a worthy upgrade, or if even the 325x for a little more(if it's worth the while).  I've read as much as I could on the 325x's, I hear mix results, many praise the more prominent bass, while some criticize the extra bass as taking away from clarity and detail... along those lines.  

Would definitely like to hear from users who have had experience with both, it does seem somewhat of a tuning preference though. I have seen some conflicting reviews though if I recall.. some say the 325x is warmer, others say the 225x is warmer, etc.


----------



## ESL-1

elira said:


> How does it compare to the Gilmore Lite mk2?


Sorry for the super long delay, I somehow missed your post & question.  I just wanted to confirm which of the Grado amps you wanted to compare to the Gilmore Lite mk2?

Thanks,
Holiday Greetings,
Joe G.


----------



## j0val

DTgill said:


> I know I'm the odd man out here, but the RS1x and the RS2x don't really attract me like the older Grado, I really want a GS3000, now if that comes in an x edition I might be tempted to sell a kidney to get it.


I read somewhere that it’s coming sometime next year.


----------



## tombrisbane

j0val said:


> I read somewhere that it’s coming sometime next year.


My wallet isn’t ready for that


----------



## jonathan c

j0val said:


> I read somewhere that it’s coming sometime next year.


Excerpted from “Something’s Coming” (_West Side Story_):


----------



## NewEve

jonathan c said:


> If you can, try the RS-1x with G-cushions…🤩


And if anyone can also share impressions of the RS2x with Grado G-Cush(ions)/Pads as well that'll be grand, thanks  !


----------



## Stevko

GradoSR80 said:


> I'm on a similar boat, original SR80's were my first hi-fidelity headphones.   I was wondering if the 225x would be a worthy upgrade, or if even the 325x for a little more(if it's worth the while).  I've read as much as I could on the 325x's, I hear mix results, many praise the more prominent bass, while some criticize the extra bass as taking away from clarity and detail... along those lines.
> 
> Would definitely like to hear from users who have had experience with both, it does seem somewhat of a tuning preference though. I have seen some conflicting reviews though if I recall.. some say the 325x is warmer, others say the 225x is warmer, etc.


And other like the old «e» better cause of more bass on the new x series.


----------



## RyanT42

Can anyone recommend a case for the RS1x? I bought a Geekria off of Amazon that was supposed to fit the RS1x but was pretty tight so returned it...then I bit the bullet and bought the $60 Grado one (large hardshell case, not the wooden one) and I'm less than impressed with the quality to be honest. The Geekria one was $15 and way better...I just felt it was too small to squeeze in the RS1x along with the cable.

Any suggestions is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## all2ofme

Bonus points if anyone knows a case that would work for Ryan’s RS-1X *or* the AirPod Max. (Haven’t got the Grado’s yet to try, and Apple’s posing pouch isn’t really doing it for me.)


----------



## jonathan c (Dec 28, 2021)

RyanT42 said:


> Can anyone recommend a case for the RS1x? I bought a Geekria off of Amazon that was supposed to fit the RS1x but was pretty tight so returned it...then I bit the bullet and bought the $60 Grado one (large hardshell case, not the wooden one) and I'm less than impressed with the quality to be honest. The Geekria one was $15 and way better...I just felt it was too small to squeeze in the RS1x along with the cable.
> 
> Any suggestions is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


~ I like the Grado ‘zipper cases’ and use three large ones since I have G-cushions on three Grado headphones. I think that the case quality is fine; a little care is needed in winding the headphone cable so that it fits inside. The headphones stay at home - the big white boxes went to recycling…


----------



## RyanT42

I guess I'll correct myself that the quality is fine and for what it is it's made well...but for $60 it's not up to par for me. It's going back. I think I may find a larger Geekria one with the foam cutouts and just take a razor blade and modify it as necessary. No need to take up more thread space on it...thanks!


----------



## lugnut

DTgill said:


> I know I'm the odd man out here, but the RS1x and the RS2x don't really attract me like the older Grado, I really want a GS3000, now if that comes in an x edition I might be tempted to sell a kidney to get it.


Same with me. I have been wanting one pair of Grado for a long time, have several other brands and just wanted 1 pair for certain electric guitar music. Really liked the the GS3000 but not the price for my needs. Ended up with a pair of the GH2, added a pair of g cushions for comfort and I am satisfied for what I wanted.


----------



## joseph69

lugnut said:


> Ended up with a pair of the GH2, added a pair of g cushions for comfort and I am satisfied for what I wanted.


Awesome headphones!


----------



## jclyle

jonathan c said:


> If you can, try the RS-1x with G-cushions…🤩



What changes did you notice with G-cushion? I just bought RS1x, but my ears hit the grills with the stock pads. I've never had this happen with any other Grados before. 
G-cushions would help, but it would be a $50 gamble if the sound changes too much.


----------



## Stevko

Ebay


----------



## funkymartyn

Stevko said:


> Ebay


I have a few of these cases. £6.99 . They're good. I use them for my  Sr60,  Sr125e,  Sr225e,   and Rs2e  with normal  L Cush pads.    I have the larger grado big square  case for my  PS 1000,  as the G pads need room.


----------



## Stevko

Cheap and good. I buy them from GB


----------



## elira

ESL-1 said:


> Sorry for the super long delay, I somehow missed your post & question.  I just wanted to confirm which of the Grado amps you wanted to compare to the Gilmore Lite mk2?
> 
> Thanks,
> Holiday Greetings,
> Joe G.


I’m interested on how the Joseph Grado Signature HPA-1 compares to the Gilmore Lite km2 while driving grados. I have never heard one of the Grado amps so I’m curious about what kind of amp Grado has in mind for their headphones.


----------



## Corvin25

Hello. VERY infrequent poster here. Not really an "expert," but I do love good-sounding music.

I found some old headphones that I hadn't worn in years, An old SR80 and SR325i. I was thinking of getting them repaired by a Grado-certified technician, since they both are in dire need of repairs, like new cables and headbands. Currently using a Sennheiser HD599(which is amazing), but I just like to switch it up sometimes, spread the "abuse" between sets. And I remember being blown away by the sound quality way back when, so... 

I'm just wondering if it's worth it to get these old Grados repaired. I know the SR325 is up to the "X" drivers now, meaning my 325i is more than a decade out of date. Is it still worth getting them fixed? Or is the sound difference negligible?

And lastly, are there any recommended alternative earpads to Grado's official ones? I can't say I'm a fan of their official earpads since they really hurt my ears and they crumble like cookies after a year or two. I'm eyeing some Geekria Grado pads on Amazon.

Hope to hear from someone soon, thanks!


----------



## paraphernalia

Happy 11th birthday dear 'Grado Fan Club!'-thread, started Dec 29th 2010!

I've been away for a while. I did some searching here but didn't find a clear answer, so maybe someone could give me a short run-down of what the differences between the RS1e/RS2e and the RS1x/RS2x are?


----------



## Luckyleo

jclyle said:


> What changes did you notice with G-cushion? I just bought RS1x, but my ears hit the grills with the stock pads. I've never had this happen with any other Grados before.
> G-cushions would help, but it would be a $50 gamble if the sound changes too much.


There are things you can do regarding fit while still using stock pads.  When I received the RS1x I felt like the clamping power was uncomfortable, and that my ears sometimes hit the grills too often.  I did 2 things.  I slightly and carefully put pressure on the headband flexing it out.  I never bent it per se.  The other thing I did was remember that Grado themselves suggests wearing the cups slightly lower than you would normally for either over ear, or on ear headphones.  When worn that way they seem too low, but are actually much more comfortable AND it seems to have a positive impact on sound stage and general overall tonal balance throughout the sound spectrum.  

I've tried these RS1x's as well as the RS1e's with G pads and notice a definite difference in sound (and a big improvement in comfort prior to making the adjustments mentioned above).  Sound stage is bigger with the g pads, but the sound just doesn't seem as "smooth" and sublime to me.  I prefer the stock pads.

As always, my opinions only.  YMMV.  

Good Luck!


----------



## Skev

I recently bought the GS1000e's and having spent more time with them I have a few problems.

Like another member had mentioned, the bass is somehow off/weird. To me, it sort of exists in a specific region, rather than have extension and depth. 
The cable is entirely crap and way to unwieldy, especially when having to connect the 3.5mm adaptor cable and using with a dongle. I would modify them but I really don't want to void warranty and I'm still within my return period.

My question is... is there another headphone out there that has that incredible soundstage & imaging, detail & resolution, with some of that magical Grado sound (or even a more neutral but still engaging sound) that has some more natural and extensive bass?

I've been looking at the Audio Technica ATH-R70X, Beyerdynamic DT1990 Pro, Shure SRH1540's.

My plan is to buy one of the above (or any other recommendation) and buy a lower-end Grado for fun.


----------



## ian91

Just taken delivery of the SR80x - my first Grado. I'm sufficiently impressed for the price and the sound signature is _spot on_ for me!

Where would you guys recommend I go next for wider staging / better dynamic range but a similar tuning with a budget of <£500?


----------



## Stevko

Skev said:


> I recently bought the GS1000e's and having spent more time with them I have a few problems.
> 
> Like another member had mentioned, the bass is somehow off/weird. To me, it sort of exists in a specific region, rather than have extension and depth.
> The cable is entirely crap and way to unwieldy, especially when having to connect the 3.5mm adaptor cable and using with a dongle. I would modify them but I really don't want to void warranty and I'm still within my return period.
> ...


Sell gs1000 and buy 225e and bd DT1770


----------



## Stevko

ian91 said:


> Just taken delivery of the SR80x - my first Grado. I'm sufficiently impressed for the price and the sound signature is _spot on_ for me!
> 
> Where would you guys recommend I go next for wider staging / better dynamic range but a similar tuning with a budget of <£500?


225 or 325 e/x


----------



## ian91

Stevko said:


> 225 or 325 e/x



Any used market alternatives you'd recommend that might fall within that budget? Cheers for your help. Really enjoying these right now and quite excited to hear them bed in.


----------



## Stevko

225e is a good buy.
Read rasmushorns review before buying.
If you go above the prestige series. The sound is only 10-30% better


----------



## RyanT42

all2ofme said:


> Bonus points if anyone knows a case that would work for Ryan’s RS-1X *or* the AirPod Max. (Haven’t got the Grado’s yet to try, and Apple’s posing pouch isn’t really doing it for me.)



Geekria UltraShell Headphones Case, Compatible with AirPod Max Headphones Case, Replacement Hard Shell Travel Carrying Bag with Room for Smart Case and Accessories Storage (Dark Gray) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08Q2V2N1Z/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_BSJSXW20QQARZBVC737B


----------



## all2ofme

RyanT42 said:


> Geekria UltraShell Headphones Case, Compatible with AirPod Max Headphones Case, Replacement Hard Shell Travel Carrying Bag with Room for Smart Case and Accessories Storage (Dark Gray) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08Q2V2N1Z/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_BSJSXW20QQARZBVC737B


Thanks, Ryan! 🙏


----------



## Bernard23

ian91 said:


> Just taken delivery of the SR80x - my first Grado. I'm sufficiently impressed for the price and the sound signature is _spot on_ for me!
> 
> Where would you guys recommend I go next for wider staging / better dynamic range but a similar tuning with a budget of <£500?


Hemp is <£500 and is frankly a no brainer. Pad rolling if you need to adjust the tonal shape, but it's the ultimate iron fist in a very velvet glove.


----------



## ian91

Bernard23 said:


> Hemp is <£500 and is frankly a no brainer. Pad rolling if you need to adjust the tonal shape, but it's the ultimate iron fist in a very velvet glove.



Have you had a chance to hear the SR325x? I was looking at The Hemp but I've heard its warmer, tonally, than the 325x and not sure how much this could be offset by pad rolling.


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Got for $50 some SR80s or SR80i in today not sure which but I’m getting as much satisfaction out of these as I have the expensive grados. I might just keep these forever and never get another Grado and save a ton of money lol.


----------



## tombrisbane

G Cush ordered for the RS-1x and 2x, 1x has been getting a lot of ear time and continues to impress - looking forward to trying with G cush!


----------



## Bernard23

ian91 said:


> Have you had a chance to hear the SR325x? I was looking at The Hemp but I've heard its warmer, tonally, than the 325x and not sure how much this could be offset by pad rolling.


No I've not, and tbh no ambition to do so. I've got 325e if I want to shred my ears!


----------



## ian91

Bernard23 said:


> No I've not, and tbh no ambition to do so. I've got 325e if I want to shred my ears!



Fair enough!


----------



## jonathan c

tombrisbane said:


> G Cush ordered for the RS-1x and 2x, 1x has been getting a lot of ear time and continues to impress - looking forward to trying with G cush!


Good times ahead !


----------



## Glokta

ian91 said:


> Have you had a chance to hear the SR325x? I was looking at The Hemp but I've heard its warmer, tonally, than the 325x and not sure how much this could be offset by pad rolling.



I've actually done some A/B tests with these two in the last couple of days so hopefully I can be of help.
Music is old rock / metal, electronica and pop / synth pop.
The 325x is a bit more sparkly and energetic has like a metallic hint to the treble, the base is portrayed differently, it has an emphasis at about 150hz I would say (whilst the Hemp is at about 80-90Hz) so electric guitars are very good and drums have more kick.
The Hemp is indeed a tad warmer but has a bit more air around instruments, better soundstage and depth, electronic / pop / synth music sounds wonderful on them, the lower bass hump helps with it, also vocals tend to have more body.


----------



## ian91

Glokta said:


> I've actually done some A/B tests with these two in the last couple of days so hopefully I can be of help.
> Music is old rock / metal, electronica and pop / synth pop.
> The 325x is a bit more sparkly and energetic has like a metallic hint to the treble, the base is portrayed differently, it has an emphasis at about 150hz I would say (whilst the Hemp is at about 80-90Hz) so electric guitars are very good and drums have more kick.
> The Hemp is indeed a tad warmer but has a bit more air around instruments, better soundstage and depth, electronic / pop / synth music sounds wonderful on them, the lower bass hump helps with it, also vocals tend to have more body.



That's a great help - cheers! The Hemp sounds more up my street in that case. I've got a 325x on the way but I can easily send it back. 

Also, its wonderful how easy the pad swopping process is. I've settled on third party G pads with the SR80x - a spectacular listen on my tube amp with a sound quality that belies its asking price.


----------



## Glokta

I also have all Geekria pads and tried them all but as much as I love the comfort and the soundstage that the G pads provide for example, they change the sound too much on Hemp / 325 to be able to enjoy them, the sound doesn't jump at you anymore, I feel they kill the liveliness and soul of these models. (for the music I usually listen to that is)


----------



## Plautus001

ian91 said:


> Fair enough!


I have the SR325X and it is much better and more balanced than the SR325e.


----------



## TooFrank

DTgill said:


> Somethings you just don't want to exit from.


You can check out any time you like. But you can never leave......


----------



## Johnscheley

Plautus001 said:


> I have the SR325X and it is much better and more balanced than the SR325e.


I’m in love with 325x.


----------



## Bernard23

Plautus001 said:


> I have the SR325X and it is much better and more balanced than the SR325e.


That's what I have read from multiple sources, they're very different phones. Personally, they are probably closer to the Hemp, so a somewhat pointless investment (for me), I'd rather save and get the RS2x!


----------



## Stevko

So which new Grados have the good old Grado sound?


----------



## ian91 (Dec 31, 2021)

I've received the SR325x from Amazon Warehouse at a pretty decent price (about £200) and thankfully on opening them there's no damage to them at all, just to the outer cardboard box.

It's very early days yet but theres certainly more note weight compared to the SR80x. I've switched to G pads for better stage and it still manages to hold onto low end extension but just with less impact. The SR325x certainly has a more metallic flare to its sound compared to the more 'woody' sound of the SR80x, has greater resolution and is more incisive with some treble emphasis that does need careful volume adjustment to tame to my ear. I've moved the stock F pads to the SR80x and they seem to match up nicely for my tastes.

The SR80x is certainly a more comfortable all day listen but I can see myself enjoying the SR325x in the evening for more critical listening.

£300 for two quite complementary, mid-forward sets that can be driven by anything! Happy camper!


----------



## Plautus001 (Dec 31, 2021)

Luckyleo said:


> The other thing I did was remember that Grado themselves suggests wearing the cups slightly lower than you would normally for either over ear, or on ear headphones.  When worn that way they seem too low, but are actually much more comfortable AND it seems to have a positive impact on sound stage and general overall tonal balance throughout the sound spectrum.


Thanks for posting this suggestion.

I did some more listening with my SR325X last night while using different positions for the headphones.

Moving them down below my ears seemed to sound 'smoother' while being more comfortable.

Shifting them forward was a touch more 'lively'.

I find my preferred  position for the SR325X varies based on my sources/amps and program material.

By the way, the SR325X have great bass and 'bite' with the stock pads... comfort is my only issue.

I am now wondering - which Grado would still have good bass with the G-Pads?


----------



## max232

jclyle said:


> What changes did you notice with G-cushion? I just bought RS1x, but my ears hit the grills with the stock pads. I've never had this happen with any other Grados before.
> G-cushions would help, but it would be a $50 gamble if the sound changes too much.


Buy them. Dramatic improvement in comfort. I didn't notice a difference in sound.


----------



## murphythecat (Dec 31, 2021)

can any kind soul compare RS2x vs Hemp?

as for the claims that the Hemp and the RS2x are probably the same driver, i doubt it... The RS2x with the g pads are 99.5db, the Hemp with the F pads are 98db and the RS2x with the F pads are clearly more efficient then with the G pads.


----------



## DTgill

ian91 said:


> I've received the SR325x from Amazon Warehouse at a pretty decent price (about £200) and thankfully on opening them there's no damage to them at all, just to the outer cardboard box.
> 
> It's very early days yet but theres certainly more note weight compared to the SR80x. I've switched to G pads for better stage and it still manages to hold onto low end extension but just with less impact. The SR325x certainly has a more metallic flare to its sound compared to the more 'woody' sound of the SR80x, has greater resolution and is more incisive with some treble emphasis that does need careful volume adjustment to tame to my ear. I've moved the stock F pads to the SR80x and they seem to match up nicely for my tastes.
> 
> ...


The SR325x is my gateway into the world of Grado, you don't notice at first, but soon you find yourself wanting to buy another one ... Don't say you weren't warned...


----------



## Glokta

As a guy who loves his Biodyna drivers and 600 ohm voltage hogs, which Grado has a treble level comparable to Fostex TH / Beyer DT880...?


----------



## TooFrank

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Interesting take. I find them to be some of the sparkliest treble among my Grados. Bass is fine too, but not like The Hemps. Sometimes I like to flip them back and forth with The Hemps for contrast.
> 
> Agree that they are a lot of fun. )


Agree, I definitely like the HF3, but compared with the Hemps and GH2s, I find them somewhat brighter overall. (Although I have never listened to the 325s, I tend to think of the HF3s as the wooden 325?).


----------



## TooFrank

carboncopy said:


> Grado RA-1 Headphone amp. They are long discontinued. Rather simply OP-amp based headphone amp. But! I also had 47 Lab stuff and they were also like...super cheap looking weird things. With exceptional sound quality I must add. I do think the Grado did the exact same thing that 47 Lab made later. I fact I am thinking about buying a Shigaraki USB DAC (if I ever find one) just to match with these amp. Bonsai audio!  And I bet it would sound absolutely sublime with my RS-1 classic.


FWIW, I had the battery version of the RA-1 a while ago. I was very good with my Grado's and looked gorgeous. I recall a lot of discussions/opinions, that it was heavily overpriced, especially when you looked inside at the components. Anyway, the only tiny annoying thing was the slight channel imbalance a low listenings levels.....


----------



## TooFrank

Glokta said:


> I also have all Geekria pads and tried them all but as much as I love the comfort and the soundstage that the G pads provide for example, they change the sound too much on Hemp / 325 to be able to enjoy them, the sound doesn't jump at you anymore, I feel they kill the liveliness and soul of these models. (for the music I usually listen to that is)


FWIW: For comfort I was switching the stock pads on the Hemps to the Beautiful Audio pads quite some time ago. It works very fine. However, today I shifted back to the stock and realized why the Hemps have received so good reviews So much more punch - Need to adjust to the flat pads - again......


----------



## Glokta

TooFrank said:


> FWIW: For comfort I was switching the stock pads on the Hemps to the Beautiful Audio pads quite some time ago. It works very fine. However, today I shifted back to the stock and realized why the Hemps have received so good reviews So much more punch - Need to adjust to the flat pads - again......



Talking about comfort, I was actually looking at the Shipibo earpads as they don't seem to change the sound much, I guess I'll just order a pair and try them out.
I also have the Geekria headband pads for the HD650 strapped to the actual headband, I have a big head with a "crest" that makes uncomfortable most of the headphones that don't distribute the weight correctly. With that padding and extended tot the max, I can barely get the Grados in a normal listening position, imagine that.  I guess my mom watched too much Star Trek when she had me.


----------



## ian91 (Jan 2, 2022)

Spent the evening swopping through pads I had to hand on the 325x. My observations, and these are purely personal, will probably change over time but so far:


SR80x adapts much better to pad rolling with most adjustments in signature being variations on an already palatable sound and is much more comfortable due to the plastic housing
With the SR325x it is difficult to find the sweet zone and this is something like 1/3rd due to the shift in sound imparted by the pad and 2/3rds due to discomfort from personal anatomy and being a glasses wearer
Stock F-pads - most mid-forward, thumpiest midbass, upper mids/lower treble on the verge of becoming offensive, uncomfortable and limiting me to about 30minutes listening max
Third party G-pads - largest soundstage, midrange placed further back accentuating treble emphasis, midbass sucked out, overall the sound is 'thinned' making it sound much less organic and the inherent metallic timbre even more apparent. Strings remain enjoyable but lack some of the body from the midrange and lower midrange fundamental notes
Grado S-pads - seem to make the stage feel more congested reducing separation and dulling some of the upper midrange and lower treble just slightly too much for my taste
Third party L-pads - open stage second only to G-pads, very clean and transparent signature but some loss of midbass warmth, comfort is an issue with these due to the firmer and narrower sponge acting as a pressure point on my ears (and the glasses arm behind it)
Third party L-like pads (??) - probably the best pads for a balance of comfort and open sound signature but that retains midbass impact and warmth

The drastic effect of pad-rolling is reminding me of a similar phenomena with IEM eartips! This is taking lots of experimentation.
Any help or suggestions on pad choice / comfort measures would be welcomed. I'm going to experiment with headband adjustments to see if I can offset some of that pressure around the ears.


----------



## jeremiahl

ian91 said:


> Spent the evening swopping through pads I had to hand on the 325x. My observations, and these are purely personal, will probably change over time but so far:
> 
> 
> SR80x adapts much better to pad rolling with most adjustments in signature being variations on an already palatable sound and is much more comfortable due to the plastic housing
> ...


Thank you for the comprehensive review - that's really helpful! 

My experience with pad rolling (on my GW100s) just to add to the mix is that the stock pads (W cush) was a pretty warm but responsive sound which is great, but made my ears heat up after maybe 1hr. Changing to G cush (Geekria) opened the soundstage but cut the warmth significantly, felt that some of the mid bass felt 'far away' compared to stock pads. 
Recently bought the beautiful audio pads as well (hybrid merino and leather) - these do also increase soundstage compared to stock, but lose less of the mids/ mid bass as the soft cushion does compress and form a bit of an over ear surround. These are my long term choice so far.


----------



## ian91

jeremiahl said:


> Thank you for the comprehensive review - that's really helpful!



You're welcome. Obviously all our ears/heads are different so it might not all apply but hopefully it helps someone...



jeremiahl said:


> Recently bought the beautiful audio pads as well (hybrid merino and leather)



I'm looking into those and have purchased the shipibo pads in the meantime. I think key to my comfort will be finding a pad that's deep enough to keep the grille off my ear and wide enough accomodate the size of my ear. Then I just have to hope the mids don't change too drastically! This isn't easy, lol.


----------



## MaiLam

PS500e with some third-party G cushion pads this evening, and have found a strange (but very pleasing) synergy with the iPad Pro and just the Apple USB-C dongle adapter. I’ve found that compared to my Schiit stack it gives more priority to the low-end, with probably 5% or so less detail. I’ve EQ’d a touch of the harsher treble out, but that’s it. The pairing working well here is welcome, because previous experience with G-type pads has sounded a bit anaemic + thinned out to me, but somehow this works. Pad rolling with Grados will never not be enjoyable.


----------



## Stevko

Is the apple usb-c and lightning dongel the same?


----------



## MaiLam

Stevko said:


> Is the apple usb-c and lightning dongel the same?



There’s definitely _something_ different about them. I’ve found that the USB C adapter has noticeable noise when using with sensitive IEMs, compared to the lightning one which doesn’t (though have only used lightning with an iPhone, whereas the USB C has been used with iPad, laptop, games consoles etc.)


----------



## Stevko

Maybe the usb-c has more power,since you hear noise with sensitive iems?
Maybe I should try one!


----------



## ian91 (Jan 3, 2022)

Got the Little Dot 1+ (6J1P-EV + Burson V6 Classic opamp) out this evening to pair with the Grados - what lovely grip, dynamics and warmth! Suits them both really well.

Edit: meant to say the V6 Vivid.


----------



## jonathan c (Jan 2, 2022)

A post (#50,170) by @ESL-1 really piqued my curiosity. So…:   


The match of the Grado RS-1x (G-cushion) and the HeadAmp Gilmore Lite II (with external p/s/u) is _divine_. Acoustic bass: full & sinewy ☑️; female / male vocals: spot on ☑️; brass: biting with air ☑️; violins: resinous not steely ☑️; percussion: impact without ‘etch’ ☑️; ambience / soundstage: extended, resonant, wide ☑️. I am looking forward to how the GS3000e and PS2000e (and others in the ‘stable’) fare…; I am a Happy Gilmore (owner)…😄


----------



## DTgill

jonathan c said:


> A post (#50,170) by @ESL-1 really piqued my curiosity. So…:   The match of the Grado RS-1x (G-cushion) and the HeadAmp Gilmore Lite II (with external p/s/u) is _divine_. Acoustic bass: full & sinewy ☑️; female / male vocals: spot on ☑️; brass: biting with air ☑️; violins: resinous not steely ☑️; percussion: impact without ‘etch’ ☑️; ambience / soundstage: extended, resonant, wide ☑️. I am looking forward to how the GS3000e and PS2000e (and others in the ‘stable’) fare…; I am a Happy Gilmore (owner)…😄


Great hardware!


----------



## Heyyoudvd

So I’ve got a bone to pick with my Grado Hemp.

I’ve posted here many times how much I love the Hemp, in terms of both sound and aesthetics, but I’ve noticed that something seems to be going on with the wood. It’s becoming white, as though it’s drying out. Is this a problem inherent to the hemp wood? Because These are less than a year old, and take a look at this photo:







That shouldn’t be happening, right? Because I take immense care of these headphones. I’ve never even taken them outside, they’ve never been subjected to any weather conditions, and they simply sit on a hook attached the shelf in my office room. And I only bought them 8 or 9 months ago.

Given that I spent I believe $600 CAD on these, I’m extremely disappointed. My SR60 have held up for 20 years, but not even a year in and these far more expensive headphones already aren’t looking so great.


----------



## tombrisbane

Maybe try some lemon oil?  I use it on my wooden Grado’s to keep them looking fresh.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

I’m going to contact Grado and/or the dealer before trying anything myself. I don’t want to risk voiding any warranties.

I really hope this is a simply fix that they can apply without charging me (maybe it needs a better layer of varnish?). Because if not, I’ll be immensely disappointed.


----------



## ESL-1

jonathan c said:


> A post (#50,170) by @ESL-1 really piqued my curiosity. So…:   The match of the Grado RS-1x (G-cushion) and the HeadAmp Gilmore Lite II (with external p/s/u) is _divine_. Acoustic bass: full & sinewy ☑️; female / male vocals: spot on ☑️; brass: biting with air ☑️; violins: resinous not steely ☑️; percussion: impact without ‘etch’ ☑️; ambience / soundstage: extended, resonant, wide ☑️. I am looking forward to how the GS3000e and PS2000e (and others in the ‘stable’) fare…; I am a Happy Gilmore (owner)…😄


I am so happy to hear how much you are enjoying the combo.  It does a superb job with the GS3000e.   I will have to try my PS2000e which I often play on my TEAC HA-501.  I would think the PS2000e will also mate up well.  

Right now I am listening to a Yamaha Planar headphone from the late 70's with the Gilmore, the Sony is sounding better than it has any right to.....

Fun


----------



## dr cornelius

Heyyoudvd said:


> I’m going to contact Grado and/or the dealer before trying anything myself. I don’t want to risk voiding any warranties.
> 
> I really hope this is a simply fix that they can apply without charging me (maybe it needs a better layer of varnish?). Because if not, I’ll be immensely disappointed.


Let us know what Grado says, hopefully an easy fix...


----------



## David222

I've really enjoyed the Hemps on the Hagerman Tuba. 🎶

Detailed...Warm/textured...good staging.


----------



## jonathan c

David222 said:


> I've really enjoyed the Hemps on the Hagerman Tuba. 🎶
> 
> Detailed...Warm/textured...good staging.


😜…I spy with my little eye some G-cushions…


----------



## jeremiahl

ian91 said:


> You're welcome. Obviously all our ears/heads are different so it might not all apply but hopefully it helps someone...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking into those and have purchased the shipibo pads in the meantime. I think key to my comfort will be finding a pad that's deep enough to keep the grille off my ear and wide enough accomodate the size of my ear. Then I just have to hope the mids don't change too drastically! This isn't easy, lol.


 Indeed - I can say that from personal experience (have normal sized ears with usually don't rub against over ear pads) that the beautiful audio pads do fit largely around my ear. Though because the insides are sloped rather than L-shaped they do touch my ears. That being said, on the soft version of the foam, that doesn't annoy me too much and is fine for long listening sessions


----------



## Stevko

Heyyoudvd said:


> So I’ve got a bone to pick with my Grado Hemp.
> 
> I’ve posted here many times how much I love the Hemp, in terms of both sound and aesthetics, but I’ve noticed that something seems to be going on with the wood. It’s becoming white, as though it’s drying out. Is this a problem inherent to the hemp wood? Because These are less than a year old, and take a look at this photo:
> 
> ...


It is THC! lick it off!


----------



## Freia

ian91 said:


> Got the Little Dot 1+ (6J1P-EV + Burson V6 Classic opamp) out this evening to pair with the Grados - what lovely grip, dynamics and warmth! Suits them both really well.


I also have a LD 1+ and was wondering which opamp to try. Did you prefer Classic over Vivid when listening to Grados?


----------



## ian91

Freia said:


> I also have a LD 1+ and was wondering which opamp to try. Did you prefer Classic over Vivid when listening to Grados?



Oops! In my previous post I meant to say the V6 Vivid.  I have both the Classic and the Vivid but prefer the Vivid for its wider soundstage and less forward midrange on the already forward Grado sound. YMMV as with all things.


----------



## ian91

jonathan c said:


> A post (#50,170) by @ESL-1 really piqued my curiosity. So…:   The match of the Grado RS-1x (G-cushion) and the HeadAmp Gilmore Lite II (with external p/s/u) is _divine_. Acoustic bass: full & sinewy ☑️; female / male vocals: spot on ☑️; brass: biting with air ☑️; violins: resinous not steely ☑️; percussion: impact without ‘etch’ ☑️; ambience / soundstage: extended, resonant, wide ☑️. I am looking forward to how the GS3000e and PS2000e (and others in the ‘stable’) fare…; I am a Happy Gilmore (owner)…😄





ESL-1 said:


> I am so happy to hear how much you are enjoying the combo.  It does a superb job with the GS3000e.   I will have to try my PS2000e which I often play on my TEAC HA-501.  I would think the PS2000e will also mate up well.
> 
> Right now I am listening to a Yamaha Planar headphone from the late 70's with the Gilmore, the Sony is sounding better than it has any right to.....
> 
> Fun



Any idea how the Gilmore Mkii might pair with the 325x/e?


----------



## ian91 (Jan 5, 2022)

Just updating my thoughts as I spend more time with the SR80x (G pads) and the SR325x (L pads) via Little Dot 1+. It's quite clear, regardless of source, that the SR325x is the much more capable driver and/or tuning. The SR80x presents with a wide stage but a fairly flat image upon that stage that struggles to cope with busy passages or multiple instruments, where a coherent image starts to break down into a bit of a mess. I love it for its slightly thinner and non-fatiguing signature (and better comfort for me), but the SR325x is just leagues ahead with a richer tonal palatte, greater dynamics, wider stage, better instrument separation and more depth to imaging.

The SR80x is great for the money, especially for solo performances / less complex music, but if you're considering the SR325x, its worth saving for it. It's possibly a less approachable sound signature on neutral sources but play with your chain and the pads your using and you'll find a sweet spot.

Going to enjoy these now and I look forward to what Grado does next!


----------



## ESL-1 (Jan 3, 2022)

ian91 said:


> Any idea how the Gilmore Mkii might pair with the 325x/e?


The Gilmore Lite also does well with the SR325x but I will give them some head time later and see if I can give more info.  I have lately been doing a lot of listening with the RS2x and RS1x although I was giving the 325i some break in time on some of my other amps.

Knock on my door tomorrow to make sure I do that.  I have also been testing a prototype of an electrostatic tube amp that will be introduced at the NYC CanJam, Eksonics, check them out, excellent performer


----------



## jonathan c

ian91 said:


> Any idea how the Gilmore Mkii might pair with the 325x/e?


I do not own any “325” models. I _will _say that the Gilmore Lite II is hugely enjoyable / highly musical with a wide variety of h/p:  from Audeze LCD-X (20 ohms) to Beyerdynamic DT-880 (600 ohms). With the latter, the volume knob is at “2 o’clock”.


----------



## ian91

ESL-1 said:


> The Gilmore Lite also does well with the SR325x but I will give them some head time later and see if I can give more info.  I have lately been doing a lot of listening with the RS2x and RS1x although I was giving the 325i some break in time on some of my other amps.
> 
> Knock on my door tomorrow to make sure I do that.  I have also been testing a prototype of an electrostatic tube amp that will be introduced at the NYC CanJam, Eksonics, check them out, excellent performer



Thanks! Any and all insight is appreciated. 

Woah, that looks cool!


----------



## ESL-1 (Jan 3, 2022)

ian91 said:


> Any idea how the Gilmore Mkii might pair with the 325x/e?


Well, I have been listening to my SR325x with HeadAmp Gilmore Lite mk2 since you asked.

 As I expected the amp definitely did an excellent job in conjunction with the 325x.  I have over 100 hours break in on the phones.  With the amp detailing the bass on the phone (which I felt a bit bloated out of the box) and sounded more natural throughout.  I would not expect anyone being disappointed in the combo, or either piece, excellent value on both.

As mentioned earlier, the amp / power   
supply matches well with quite a number of my other phones.

Enjoy


----------



## erich6

Hi everyone, I’m considering getting the RS1x. How long is the cable that comes with it?


----------



## joseph69

As always, such a pleasurable listening experience!


----------



## jonathan c

~ Everything that I said in post #50,317 about the duet of RS-1x / Gilmore Lite II applies to the _x_ degree with the PS2000e / Gilmore Lite II duet. Even with their price disparity.
~ In short, the Gilmore Lite II is a _wonderful _amplifier in itself and which _seems _almost to have been designed for Grado headphones. Highly recommended !


----------



## ian91

ESL-1 said:


> Well, I have been listening to my SR325x with HeadAmp Gilmore Lite mk2 since you asked.
> 
> As I expected the amp definitely did an excellent job in conjunction with the 325x.  I have over 100 hours break in on the phones.  With the amp detailing the bass on the phone (which I felt a bit bloated out of the box) and sounded more natural throughout.  I would not expect anyone being disappointed in the combo, or either piece, excellent value on both.
> 
> ...





jonathan c said:


> ~ Everything that I said in post #50,317 about the duet of RS-1x / Gilmore Lite II applies to the _x_ degree with the PS2000e / Gilmore Lite II duet. Even with their price disparity.
> ~ In short, the Gilmore Lite II is a _wonderful _amplifier in itself and which _seems _almost to have been designed for Grado headphones. Highly recommended !




Thankyou both for your feedback on this. I better start saving!


----------



## Stevko

ian91 said:


> Thankyou both for your feedback on this. I better start saving!


How do you like your Valhalla with Grado?


----------



## ian91 (Jan 4, 2022)

ESL-1 said:


> Well, I have been listening to my SR325x with HeadAmp Gilmore Lite mk2 since you asked.
> 
> As I expected the amp definitely did an excellent job in conjunction with the 325x.  I have over 100 hours break in on the phones.  With the amp detailing the bass on the phone (which I felt a bit bloated out of the box) and sounded more natural throughout.  I would not expect anyone being disappointed in the combo, or either piece, excellent value on both.
> 
> ...



Just a final question. How are the noise levels with the Gilmore and the 325x? 



Stevko said:


> How do you like your Valhalla with Grado?



I like it, it's clear, transparent and with a great stage. However into 32ohms I just think it lacks the power and tactility I'm after. Its rated at about 130mW into 32ohms.


----------



## jeremiahl

Freia said:


> I also have a LD 1+ and was wondering which opamp to try. Did you prefer Classic over Vivid when listening to Grados?


I have LD MKIII - ultimately think it is very similar to MKI. Tube rolling makes a huge difference though, I settled with CV4010 tubes in the end (from Watford tubes which I highly recommend if anyone is interested).


----------



## ian91

jeremiahl said:


> I have LD MKIII - ultimately think it is very similar to MKI. Tube rolling makes a huge difference though, I settled with CV4010 tubes in the end (from Watford tubes which I highly recommend if anyone is interested).



I really rate what I'm hearing from the LD1+. Plenty of power and resolving with the right op amp and tube.  It's all a matter of taste but I find Mullard M8100 a bit too dark. 

I also highly recommend the Burson opamps. There is an irrefutable change to sound with these.


----------



## Gippy (Jan 4, 2022)

Heyyoudvd said:


> Grado Hemp. ... I’ve noticed that something seems to be going on with the wood. It’s becoming white, as though it’s drying out. Is this a problem inherent to the hemp wood?



First thing I'd do is check the humidity level in your home or room and confirm it's at 50-55%. I read up on how hempwood is made and it uses a soy-based adhesive. So it's not as waster resistant as something like cocobolo which is so oily that it repels water. This would make me hesitate to consider any current and future products that use hempwood such as the RS1x/RS2x.


----------



## ian91

Gippy said:


> First thing I'd do is check the humidity level in your home or room and confirm it's at 50-55%. I read up on how hempwood is made and it uses a soy-based adhesive. So it's not as waster resistant as something like cocobolo which is so oily that it repels water. This would make me hesitate to consider any current and future products that use hempwood such as the RS1x/RS2x.



That did look a bit like an adhesive product. Maybe very low humidity?


----------



## jeremiahl

ian91 said:


> I really rate what I'm hearing from the LD1+. Plenty of power and resolving with the right op amp and tube.  It's all a matter of taste but I find Mullard M8100 a bit too dark.
> 
> I also highly recommend the Burson opamps. There is an irrefutable change to sound with these.


Indeed, I do rate LD amps in general - though have been pretty tempted to try a Darkvoice / Xduo TA-26 (basically Darkvoice clone with more modern components). Seems we have similar audio taste


----------



## Freia

jeremiahl said:


> I have LD MKIII - ultimately think it is very similar to MKI. Tube rolling makes a huge difference though, I settled with CV4010 tubes in the end (from Watford tubes which I highly recommend if anyone is interested).


A little off topic but does the hybrid version of MkIII allow opamp rolling?


----------



## jeremiahl

Freia said:


> A little off topic but does the hybrid version of MkIII allow opamp rolling?


So i have the original version of the MK III (without the 'SE' or '+' which I actually got in 2012 - this one gives you access to both sets of tubes.


----------



## emorrison33

ian91 said:


> That did look a bit like an adhesive product. Maybe very low humidity?


Or maybe too high humidity and it's mold/mildew growing? Best to see what Grado says about it though.  Waiting to see the response from @Heyyoudvd with them contacting support.


----------



## ian91

emorrison33 said:


> Or maybe too high humidity and it's mold/mildew growing? Best to see what Grado says about it though.  Waiting to see the response from @Heyyoudvd with them contacting support.



Doesn't look like mold/mildew but agreed contact Grado, see what they say.


----------



## elira

Heyyoudvd said:


> So I’ve got a bone to pick with my Grado Hemp.
> 
> I’ve posted here many times how much I love the Hemp, in terms of both sound and aesthetics, but I’ve noticed that something seems to be going on with the wood. It’s becoming white, as though it’s drying out. Is this a problem inherent to the hemp wood? Because These are less than a year old, and take a look at this photo:
> 
> ...


Mine are in pristine condition and I got them soon after launch. Did you use something to clean them? It looks like a solvent got in contact with the wood.


----------



## jonathan c

Stevko said:


> How do you like your Valhalla with Grado?


I think that the Valhalla II is great with the Grados that I have (RS-1x, GS3000e, PS2000e). Power / heft of delivery is not an issue given the Grados’ medium/high sensitivity. Upgrade tubes for the Valhalla II, Foton 6N6P and Tungsram E88CC, are _clearly_ audible via the Grados…🎼😀…


----------



## Stevko

jonathan c said:


> I think that the Valhalla II is great with the Grados that I have (RS-1x, GS3000e, PS2000e). Power / heft of delivery is not an issue given the Grados’ medium/high sensitivity. Upgrade tubes for the Valhalla II, Foton 6N6P and Tungsram E88CC, are _clearly_ audible via the Grados…🎼😀…


Maybe I should try one


----------



## ian91

jonathan c said:


> I think that the Valhalla II is great with the Grados that I have (RS-1x, GS3000e, PS2000e). Power / heft of delivery is not an issue given the Grados’ medium/high sensitivity. Upgrade tubes for the Valhalla II, Foton 6N6P and Tungsram E88CC, are _clearly_ audible via the Grados…🎼😀…



I need to spend more time with it using my Grados but my impression was the technicalities were there but not the impact the LD1+ can provide. Yep Fotons are great. Using RFT ECC81s in the front.


----------



## dr cornelius

jonathan c said:


> I think that the Valhalla II is great with the Grados that I have (RS-1x, GS3000e, PS2000e). Power / heft of delivery is not an issue given the Grados’ medium/high sensitivity. Upgrade tubes for the Valhalla II, Foton 6N6P and Tungsram E88CC, are _clearly_ audible via the Grados…🎼😀…


Stevko, thanks for asking this question, and jonathan c for the info!  I have a Valhalla2 and RS1-X coming this week - looking forward to the combo.


----------



## jonathan c

dr cornelius said:


> Stevko, thanks for asking this question, and jonathan c for the info!  I have a Valhalla2 and RS1-X coming this week - looking forward to the combo.


Please go for the tube upgrade: Foton 6N6P in the rear (power tubes); Tungsram E88CC or RFT ECC81, w/ adapter, in the front (driver tubes). Your ears will thank your wallet…


----------



## jonathan c

erich6 said:


> Hi everyone, I’m considering getting the RS1x. How long is the cable that comes with it?


From the earcup to the base of the headphone jack, I measured 66”.


----------



## jonathan c

Just in “case” anyone was wondering…the large Grado shell cases _do _accommodate the G-cushions…


----------



## j0val

jonathan c said:


> Just in “case” anyone was wondering…the large Grado shell cases _do _accommodate the G-cushions…


I have the same. The g-cush I use come out slightly malformed, but restore original shape in no time. Cable management takes some care though.


----------



## j0val

Had some alone time at work, so decided to bring these in for a listen. Missing my bigger Schiit stack, but the Fulla will have to do.


----------



## tombrisbane

Tried the G cush on the RS1x but prefer the L, just relaxed it a little too much for me.  I like how resolving it is with the L cush!


----------



## NewEve

@ian91 I'd be curious if you try your 325x w/G-Cush via the RU6 set in NOS.

My RS2e w/G-Cush sound divine (HG, vol. 70 via an iPhone and Apple Music).


----------



## ian91 (Jan 5, 2022)

NewEve said:


> @ian91 I'd be curious if you try your 325x w/G-Cush via the RU6 set in NOS.
> 
> My RS2e w/G-Cush sound divine (HG, vol. 70 via an iPhone and Apple Music).



I've just been dancing around with this combo this morning. Match made in heaven! The G cush push the mids further back but the RU6 offsets this with its midforward signature. Paired with the excellent stage and imaging of the 325x and the wide presentation of the RU6 it's all pretty great! In fact I prefer it over the Valhalla 2 but just behind the LD1+.


----------



## NewEve

ian91 said:


> I've just been dancing around with this combo this morning. Match made in heavan! The G cush push the mids further back but the RU6 offsets this with its midforward signature. Paired with the excellent stage and imaging of the 325x and the wide presentation of the RU6 it's all pretty great! In fact I prefer it over the Valhalla 2 but just behind the LD1+.





If you don't mind a bit of classical music, try the the soundtrack of Succession Season 1...


----------



## Stevko

rasmushorn said:


> I would love to try it but I hav my eyes on the Colibri instead:
> https://earmen-shop.com/products/earmen-colibri-coming-soon


A bigger TR-amp will arrive soon


----------



## ian91

NewEve said:


> If you don't mind a bit of classical music, try the the soundtrack of Succession Season 1...



Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## Douger333

Thank you for recommending this, NewEve! Very good music!


----------



## NewEve

Douger333 said:


> Thank you for recommending this, NewEve! Very good music!


The TV show is also alright.


----------



## rasmushorn

Stevko said:


> A bigger TR-amp will arrive soon


Oh crap! God bless my wallet!


----------



## Stevko

rasmushorn said:


> Oh crap! God bless my wallet!


Me too 
Blue is nice😊


----------



## murphythecat

been using the Grado RS2x with F pads for a month
im back to the stock (bowl pads) pads and omg the magic is back

was about to sell my RS2x. now with the bowl pads, i honestly dont miss my HD800 or Utopia. very happy now


----------



## YtseJamer

murphythecat said:


> been using the Grado RS2x with F pads for a month
> im back to the stock (bowl pads) pads and omg the magic is back
> 
> was about to sell my RS2x. now with the bowl pads, i honestly dont miss my HD800 or Utopia. very happy now



Oh man, I should have purchased the RS2x instead of the RS1x


----------



## murphythecat

YtseJamer said:


> Oh man, I should have purchased the RS2x instead of the RS1x


im not saying the hd800 or Utopia are less good, I just really get on the RS2x sound. but they do need the Xbass from ifi to really be versatile with any music.

I'll have to redo a complete listening session as my first session was with the F pads and I put the RS2x for sale. The bowl pads are back and the RS2x are not for sale anymore.

whats the major complaint you have about the RS1x? the bass? Is the mid and treble on the RS1x at least better then on the Hemp?


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

ian91 said:


> Have you had a chance to hear the SR325x? I was looking at The Hemp but I've heard its warmer, tonally, than the 325x and not sure how much this could be offset by pad rolling.


The Geekria G pads reduce the warmth. The official grado G pads go even further. They are also the most comfortable options. Overpriced but my favourite. It may even be too bright for some. 

Shipibo pads are my second favourite overall but they add warmth so probably not for you.


----------



## YtseJamer

murphythecat said:


> im not saying the hd800 or Utopia are less good, I just really get on the RS2x sound. but they do need the Xbass from ifi to really be versatile with any music.
> 
> I'll have to redo a complete listening session as my first session was with the F pads and I put the RS2x for sale. The bowl pads are back and the RS2x are not for sale anymore.
> 
> whats the major complaint you have about the RS1x? the bass? Is the mid and treble on the RS1x at least better then on the Hemp?



I will probably order the RS2x from BayBloor in Toronto, but they will not be available until the end of January.

The RS1x are better than the Hemp technically.  They have better mids, more air and more bite in the treble, they are more resolving and they have better soundstage and imaging.  BUT, they are not engaging, punchy and fun like the Hemp.  It's frustrating because on some albums they sound like the best headphones I have ever heard, but on others albums they sound like $50 headphones.   I thought my Verite Closed were picky, but they are not picky at all compared with the RS1x..


----------



## jonathan c (Jan 6, 2022)

YtseJamer said:


> I will probably order the RS2x from BayBloor in Toronto, but they will not be available until the end of January.
> 
> The RS1x are better than the Hemp technically.  They have better mids, more air and more bite in the treble, they are more resolving and they have better soundstage and imaging.  BUT, they are not engaging, punchy and fun like the Hemp.  It's frustrating because on some albums they sound like the best headphones I have ever heard, but on others albums they sound like $50 headphones.   I thought my Verite Closed were picky, but they are not picky at all compared with the RS1x..


I have found that the RS-1x, for whatever reason (new 50mm driver?), takes _quite a while_ to break in. Out of the box, I found them airy, detailed and with a tendency to shrillness. They have really _settled in_ after 100+ hours. I won’t repeat my posts on the RS-1x: just 🎼, ☑️, 👍. (I do not feel that this is ‘brain burn’: I rotate the use of my headphones frequently to avoid that.)


----------



## murphythecat (Jan 5, 2022)

YtseJamer said:


> It's frustrating because on some albums they sound like the best headphones I have ever heard, but on others albums they sound like $50 headphones.


right? at first this was my exact sentiments
I could have said the same thing. on some material, the RS2x straight up annihilate the Utopia, HD800 or anything ive ever owned. then on some other material, they sound kinda bad.
RS2x are really bass light, more basslight then hd800, and lack true extension. but that open type of bass is very addictive and some bass eq really helps here


Let us know how the RS2x compares to the RS1x. the RS2x is not perfect, but what it nails it nails hard


----------



## YtseJamer

jonathan c said:


> I have found that the RS-1x, for whatever reason (new 50mm driver?), take _quite a while_ to break in. Out of the box, I found them airy, detailed and with a tendency to shrillness. They have really _settled in_ after 100+ hours. I won’t repeat my posts on the RS-1x: just 🎼, ☑️, 👍. (I do not feel that this is ‘brain burn’: I rotate the use of my headphones frequently to avoid that.)



I also thought the sound would change after 7 full days of burn-in, but unfortunately my initial impression hasn't changed.  I came to the conclusion that the RS1x are too much specialized for me, and I'm hoping that the RS2x will be a better all rounder.


----------



## YtseJamer

murphythecat said:


> right? at first this was my exact sentiments
> I could have said the same thing. on some material, the RS2x straight up annihilate the Utopia, HD800 or anything ive ever owned. then on some other material, they sound kinda bad.
> RS2x are really bass light, more basslight then hd800, and lack true extension. but that open type of bass is very addictive and some bass eq really helps here
> 
> ...



I almost fear I will come to the same conclusion with the RS2x.  Did you try the "tape mod" with your RS2x?


----------



## murphythecat

YtseJamer said:


> I almost fear I will come to the same conclusion with the RS2x.  Did you try the "tape mod" with your RS2x?


I was just looking at the published measurements over at the other forum and damn the 2khz peak of the rs1 seem rough? the hemp by comprison is much flatter...
its a shame theres no published measurements of the RS2x yet...

I dont feel the need to tape mod since I use bass eq.
have you tried to EQ the RS1? the ifi amps with their anaolog Xbass go with the grado very well. worth a try for real. theres a zen can on canuck live


----------



## YtseJamer

murphythecat said:


> I was just looking at the published measurements over at the other forum and damn the 2khz peak of the rs1 seem rough? the hemp by comprison is much flatter...
> its a shame theres no published measurements of the RS2x yet...
> 
> I dont feel the need to tape mod since I use bass eq.
> have you tried to EQ the RS1? the ifi amps with their anaolog Xbass go with the grado very well. worth a try for real. theres a zen can on canuck live



The RS1x are borderline aggressive and very vivid.  (Like Steve Guttenberg politely said in his review)

No I didn't try to EQ the RS1x.  I only tried the F-pads, but I came back quickly to the stock L-pads because the F-pads are not working at all with the RS1x.   

How's the mid-bass impact on the RS2x?


----------



## murphythecat (Jan 5, 2022)

YtseJamer said:


> How's the mid-bass impact on the RS2x?


pretty weak. but fast. without eq, they lack extension


----------



## dr cornelius

jonathan c said:


> I have found that the RS-1x, for whatever reason (new 50mm driver?), take _quite a while_ to break in. Out of the box, I found them airy, detailed and with a tendency to shrillness. They have really _settled in_ after 100+ hours. I won’t repeat my posts on the RS-1x: just 🎼, ☑️, 👍. (I do not feel that this is ‘brain burn’: I rotate the use of my headphones frequently to avoid that.)


I got mine today, and out of the box the were pretty terrible  - they sounded just as you described.  I remember my RS2e's took a while to break in.  

Question about the Hemp - is it supposed to be perfectly smooth?


----------



## YtseJamer

murphythecat said:


> pretty weak. but fast. without eq, they lack extension



Oh boy, maybe I should keep my Hemp and move away from the Grado headphones.



dr cornelius said:


> Question about the Hemp - is it supposed to be perfectly smooth?



I think the Hemp is the only Grado headphones that I've been able to use with my Black Metal albums.  So yes I think they are smooth


----------



## joseph69

YtseJamer said:


> It's frustrating because on some albums they sound like the best headphones I have ever heard, but on others albums they sound like $50 headphones.


Doesn't sound like a headphone issue, but rather a recording issue instead.
This also shows that the RS1x is highly revealing of what is put into it, and its upstream gear so that in itself is a double edged sword, but the price you sometimes pay.


----------



## YtseJamer (Jan 5, 2022)

joseph69 said:


> Doesn't sound like a headphone issue, but rather a recording issue instead.
> This also shows that the RS1x is highly revealing of what is put into it, and its upstream gear so that in itself is a double edged sword, but the price you sometimes pay.



No, I'm talking about well produced Prog-Metal albums that sound great on my Verite Closed.  And by the way I'm feeding them with a $2000 setup.  My conclusion is that the RS1x are specialized headphones aimed toward classical, acoustic and jazz music.  I'm not sure I would not recommend them outside of those genres of music.


----------



## joseph69

YtseJamer said:


> No, I'm talking about well produced Prog-Metal albums that sound great on my Verite Closed.  And by the way I'm feeding them with a $2000 setup.  My conclusion is that the RS1x are specialized headphones aimed toward classical, acoustic and jazz music.  I'm not sure I would not recommend them outside of those genres of music.


That's cool.
I'm taking it as the recording not being adequate and the VC being a less revealing, more forgiving than the RS1x. I


----------



## YtseJamer

joseph69 said:


> That's cool.
> I'm taking it as the recording not being adequate and the VC being a less revealing, more forgiving than the RS1x. I



Well the VC are slightly more revealing than the RS1x.  I don’t know, maybe it’s a problem with my RS1x.


----------



## Ruby Racine

I ordered a set of RS2x earlier in the week.  I'm excited, but might be new to this.


----------



## Snowpuppy77

YtseJamer said:


> Well the VC are slightly more revealing than the RS1x.  I don’t know, maybe it’s a problem with my RS1x.


I understand that the VC are like double or triple the price of the RS1x.  They should be better.  Why not just use those.  You should move away from Grado headphones based on what you have said.  No headphone brand is for everyone.  And obsessing will never lead to contentment.


----------



## YtseJamer

Snowpuppy77 said:


> I understand that the VC are like double or triple the price of the RS1x.  They should be better.  Why not just use those.  You should move away from Grado headphones based on what you have said.  No headphone brand is for everyone.  And obsessing will never lead to contentment.



Yes I know it's not fair to compare the VC with the RS1x...

I'm still a huge Grado fan, and I hope that their next Heritage headphones (GH5?) will give me the sound that I was expecting with the new RS1x.  I.E. A real version of the Hemp on steroids.


----------



## jonathan c

YtseJamer said:


> Yes I know it's not fair to compare the VC with the RS1x...
> 
> I'm still a huge Grado fan, and I hope that their next Heritage headphones (GH5?) will give me the sound that I was expecting with the new RS1x.  I.E. A real version of the Hemp on steroids.


Use hemp when using Hemp?….


----------



## YtseJamer

jonathan c said:


> Use hemp when using Hemp?….



I want a Grado headphones with the tuning of the Hemp, but with a bit more bite in the treble, more air, more details and better soundstage/imaging.  And sorry this headphones is not the RS1x.


----------



## elira

YtseJamer said:


> I want a Grado headphones with the tuning of the Hemp, but with a bit more bite in the treble, more air, more details and better soundstage/imaging.  And sorry this headphones is not the RS1x.


The PS2000e are like refined hemps.


----------



## YtseJamer

elira said:


> The PS2000e are like refined hemps.



Interesting, I have never tried the PS2000e.


----------



## jonathan c

YtseJamer said:


> Interesting, I have never tried the PS2000e.


They are outstanding! One of my fav-our-ite set of headphones. I will spare you my sonic description…😄


----------



## YtseJamer (Jan 6, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> They are outstanding! One of my fav-our-ite set of headphones. I will spare you my sonic description…😄



Wow the PS2000e are $3,599.00 in Canada.  I cannot afford to buy another expensive headphones like that after having purchased the VC and the Heresy IV.


----------



## Plautus001

YtseJamer said:


> Yes I know it's not fair to compare the VC with the RS1x...
> 
> I'm still a huge Grado fan, and I hope that their next Heritage headphones (GH5?) will give me the sound that I was expecting with the new RS1x.  I.E. A real version of the Hemp on steroids.


Or maybe a new "HF" model with the x driver

I have to say I'm really enjoying my SR325X a lot lately with stock pads wearing them "lower" on my ears.

After 100 hrs. of playtime they are getting smoother and guitars have more bite.


----------



## YtseJamer

Plautus001 said:


> Or maybe a new "HF" model with the x driver
> 
> I have to say I'm really enjoying my SR325X a lot lately with stock pads wearing them "lower" on my ears.
> 
> After 100 hrs. of playtime they are getting smoother and guitars have more bite.



Nice.  From what I heard the 325x are 95% as good as the Hemp, so I'm sure they're great. 

The biggest mistake I made was to sell my GH1 and my GH2..


----------



## jonathan c

YtseJamer said:


> Nice.  From what I heard the 325x are 95% as good as the Hemp, so I'm sure they're great.
> 
> The biggest mistake I made was to sell my GH1 and my GH2..


…🤔…😖…😫…😭…🤬


----------



## YtseJamer

jonathan c said:


> …🤔…😖…😫…😭…🤬



Yeah, I don't remember what was wrong with me on that day... 

Can we send a petition to Grado to bring back the GH1 and the GH2?  Or the GH1x and GH2x


----------



## RHMMMM

Returned my RS1x for PS2000e - apparently some of the last made and are not coated with the blackening coating, so they’re chrome/silver.


----------



## elira

RHMMMM said:


> Returned my RS1x for PS2000e - apparently some of the last made and are not coated with the blackening coating, so they’re chrome/silver.


That looks gorgeous.


----------



## RHMMMM

elira said:


> That looks gorgeous.



Thanks, I think I’m going to have to try my hardest not to let them scratch or each cup swivel around and ding against the other…

Honestly I always thought the PS2000e was silver and wasn’t till I ordered these that I realized they were coated. They’re brand new from Grado and sold as “B-Stock” since they’re not to exact spec with the black coating but there’s nothing different or wrong with them otherwise. Totally brand new.


----------



## ESL-1

jonathan c said:


> I have found that the RS-1x, for whatever reason (new 50mm driver?), takes _quite a while_ to break in. Out of the box, I found them airy, detailed and with a tendency to shrillness. They have really _settled in_ after 100+ hours. I won’t repeat my posts on the RS-1x: just 🎼, ☑️, 👍. (I do not feel that this is ‘brain burn’: I rotate the use of my headphones frequently to avoid that.)


I also found that both the RS1x and RS2x need plenty of playtime before they fully evolve.  I have and like both very much and consider them both excellent values.  I have tried both on several of my amps but I am most often at my dining room table set up which has the HeadAmp Gilmore Lite mk2 and Grado Signature HPA-1 amps.  The Gilmore Lite is also using their upgrade discrete regulated power supply.  They both do very well with Grados.  Both phones have had both the quantity and quality of the bass improve greatly.  The RS2x is a bang for the buck proposition but both reach well beyond their price point with performance.  Properly adjusted they are comfortable and fine tuning of fit and placement to your ears can reap their performance potential.

The RS1x is the best RS1 in my opinion and is worth the extra dollars if your wallet allows.  I currently have an RS1e and am the original owner of an original RS1 Vintage that I cherish.  The 1x does a better job than either and by a good margin.  The 1x developed into a very refined sound and presentation and is a nicely open sound which is crucial to my enjoyment of any headphone.  It beats up a number of more expensive headphones in my collection IMHO.  

I am glad to see so many people enjoying the new series.

Don’t forget break in time (200 hours for me) and fine tune and experiment with placement to get the best out of them (as is pretty much the case with most phones).

Enjoy the journey!


----------



## funkymartyn

RHMMMM said:


> Returned my RS1x for PS2000e - apparently some of the last made and are not coated with the blackening coating, so they’re chrome/silver.


These are good . As the blacker version showed up all the finger marks etc ....I have the original early Matt silver / chrome pair.  Got them great price second hand.   Heavy yes ...but great sounds.  To keep them sliding up the poles , I stuck a little black elec tape around stem.  So they keep where I want them.


----------



## JoeTho

Picked up my very first pair of Grado headphones today. The Hemp-Phones. I've only been listening for 20 minutes and I really like what I hear so far. I favor vocal jazz, and these do that well. I ordered the G-Pads and I need them like now. Nevertheless, these are really cool. And I used to live in Brooklyn, so I'm giving back!


----------



## speCD

JoeTho said:


> Picked up my very first pair of Grado headphones today. The Hemp-Phones. I've only been listening for 20 minutes and I really like what I hear so far. I favor vocal jazz, and these do that well. I ordered the G-Pads and I need them like now. Nevertheless, these are really cool. And I used to live in Brooklyn, so I'm giving back!


IMO Vever G-cushions are another must try! It gives more body to the vocal and bass than the grado ones.


----------



## jonathan c

RS-1x in action; result:  🎼🎶  😄🥲


----------



## funkymartyn

My matt ps 1000.


----------



## ESL-1

I like both the Matt and shiny finishes on the PS1000 series.

Enjoy


----------



## ian91

Plautus001 said:


> I have to say I'm really enjoying my SR325X a lot lately with stock pads wearing them "lower" on my ears.



Mine are still bedding in but are noticeably more open and textured after 30hrs or so on the clock. Also still playing with pads to find the best. The stock are actually not bad now that the stage has gotten larger. 



YtseJamer said:


> Nice. From what I heard the 325x are 95% as good as the Hemp, so I'm sure they're great.



They seem to be a good all rounder from my perspective with enough bass down low and bite up top to do most genres. 



ESL-1 said:


> Don’t forget break in time (200 hours for me) and fine tune and experiment with placement to get the best out of them (as is pretty much the case with most phones).
> 
> Enjoy the journey!



Hear, hear. I've added a padded headband to my 325x and now comfort is perfect, despite wearing glasses. I've switched back to stock F pads that seem to maximise body in the bass and create a richer tone overall. I do enjoy switching to G pads though! The affect on stage is awesome!


----------



## SyntheticusHeadphonius

I've had my pair of Grado RS1i for like 11 years and they are far and beyond my favourite headphones I have ever owned.

Grado isn't for everyone, but I love Metal and classic rock music and Grado makes those genres sing.


----------



## YtseJamer

SyntheticusHeadphonius said:


> I've had my pair of Grado RS1i for like 11 years and they are far and beyond my favourite headphones I have ever owned.
> 
> Grado isn't for everyone, but I love Metal and classic rock music and Grado makes those genres sing.



The RS1i are amazing with Rock and Metal, I miss my pair.


----------



## tombrisbane

ESL-1 said:


> The RS1x is the best RS1 in my opinion and is worth the extra dollars if your wallet allows.



Yep - I’m absolutely loving mine. I prefer them over the HD800S for albums where I would have historically chosen them.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

jonathan c said:


> RS-1x in action; result:  🎼🎶  😄🥲


I swear your Amp stack grows every time you post a new picture 😊


----------



## Luckyleo

Blissing out.  RS1x, Keller Williams "Grass".  Just having a great night.  Thank you Grado!


----------



## jonathan c

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I swear your Amp stack grows every time you post a new picture 😊


~ Confession: I have 5 headphone amplifiers / 15 headphones in my study at home. ‘Rolling’ can and has encompassed tubes, amplifiers, cables, headphones. 😄🤪🎼
~ A photograph is indeed a “snapshot”…gear in use _is _subject to change…


----------



## jonathan c

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I swear your Amp stack grows every time you post a new picture 😊


Reply #2: …whatever the iteration, the Mystique DAC (NOS/R2R), the Audiolab CDT-6000, and the Furman Elite-15i will always be the base of the ‘pyramid’.


----------



## JoeTho

I've been at it for a few hours now. I love the Hemp Phones! If I may be BLUNT, they are really DOPE! I have a lot of amps, but so far they are really great on the Master 19/Ares II. I did not care for them on the RME ADI 2 DAC. However, I really like them on the ARES II/Little DOT MK II with NOS tubes.


----------



## David222

JoeTho said:


> I've been at it for a few hours now. I love the Hemp Phones! If I may be BLUNT, they are really DOPE! I have a lot of amps, but so far they are really great on the Master 19/Ares II. I did not care for them on the RME ADI 2 DAC. However, I really like them on the ARES II/Little DOT MK II with NOS tubes.




Agreed. The Hemps burn well above their price point.  I've got mine on the Burson Soloist 3XP right now <--  MHDT Orchid (R2R//Tube) =


----------



## jclyle

I've posted my RS1x for sale, $640 shipped.  US sales only
https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/grado-rs1x.16915/


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

JoeTho said:


> I've been at it for a few hours now. I love the Hemp Phones! If I may be BLUNT, they are really DOPE!


Now thats a smokin' review. High praise, indeed.


----------



## jonathan c

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Now thats a smokin' review. High praise, indeed.


….we’d like more…😂😖…


----------



## laferri2

Cross-posted from Facebook:

So there has been a little discussion of the limited edition Pokemon Center x Grado Labs collaboration. There has been some consternation demonstrated here and in other discussion areas that these headphones are basically just rebadged SR80s with an added Pokemon tax. 

The information posted on the Pokemon Center website seemed inconsistent with itself and with what these headphones actually seemed to be, so I reached out to Grado Labs via Facebook Messenger to try and figure out what was going on. I was surprised today to receive a phone call from John Grado, from Grado Labs, to explain what was actually going on with these headphones.

Per Mr. Grado, during the early discussions between the Pokemon Center and Grado, they initially sent over samples/specs for the SR80, but did not end up using that particular model as the base. However, when the headphones were put up for sale, it was marketed based on the SR80. Mr. Grado basically said he can't say what model they are based on, but they are pretty close to what they look like.

Apparently, due to legal constraints, Grado can't really clarify the situation themselves, but I wanted to put the information out there so people don't deprive themselves of the opportunity to get a set of neat headphones that will probably not be around for long. Per Mr. Grado, there were like 300 of each model produced. It also made me sad to see Grado getting hit for producing models that were just money grabs, when the price-to-value ratio on these phones seems pretty similar to other phones at a similar price range in their lineup.

Mr. Grado kept calling it "pokey-mans", which made me chuckle, but the level of customer service shown to call a customer about a random pair of limited-release headphones that probably represent very little of their bottom-line blew my mind. A+ for Grado. 

Disclaimer: I own these phones and I really enjoy them.


----------



## trellus

laferri2 said:


> Cross-posted from Facebook:
> 
> So there has been a little discussion of the limited edition Pokemon Center x Grado Labs collaboration. There has been some consternation demonstrated here and in other discussion areas that these headphones are basically just rebadged SR80s with an added Pokemon tax.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this! Which of the "Pokey-man" models do you have and do you have any other Grado's to compare them against?


----------



## laferri2

trellus said:


> Thanks for this! Which of the "Pokey-man" models do you have and do you have any other Grado's to compare them against?



I have an SR80, SR125, and borrowed an SR225 to A/B. I have the $295 aluminum/maple PokeBall headphone. I felt like it outperformed the other three headphones I compared it to. I feel like, value-wise, it lies somewhere between the 225/325. It's definitely not a rip-off at that price point.

I feel like, with the Prestige line, as you are moving up in the lineup you are paying more for an improvement in build quality with a "deepening" of the Grado house sound. That is definitely what I see with these phones.


----------



## Gippy

laferri2 said:


> Mr. Grado basically said he can't say what model they are based on, but they are pretty close to what they look like.



My theory (with no supporting evidence) is that the expensive wood Pokéball model ($496) uses RS2e drivers, but with a slightly larger wooden cup. So maybe an RS2e with a slightly wider soundstage. The grill is painted plastic instead of the metal one. It was convenient for them to do this as may have had some leftover RS2e drivers before the switch to the RS2x.


----------



## jjss

Hello, wound like to know if there is any chance buying new GH4 from Grado? As of now this isn't available on sale on their website!
TIA ..

https://gradolabs.com/headphones/limited-editions/item/109-gh4


----------



## elira

jjss said:


> Hello, wound like to know if there is any chance buying new GH4 from Grado? As of now this isn't available on sale on their website!
> TIA ..
> 
> https://gradolabs.com/headphones/limited-editions/item/109-gh4


Limited editions are limited, you can try messaging them, but must likely you’ll have to find a dealer that has one. Seems unlikely though.


----------



## ESL-1

jjss said:


> Hello, wound like to know if there is any chance buying new GH4 from Grado? As of now this isn't available on sale on their website!
> TIA ..
> 
> https://gradolabs.com/headphones/limited-editions/item/109-gh4


I agree that I really doubt they have any Heritage models left at the factory, hope I am wrong.  There was a GH1 for sale on the classified a few days ago.  

Of course do reach out to Grado to make sure.  The recommendation to try some Grado dealers like Todd the Vinyl Junkie in case they might is also a good thought.

Good luck…..👍🏻


----------



## carboncopy

Total madness


----------



## Rebel Chris

When can we come and have a listen?


----------



## Johnscheley

carboncopy said:


> Total madness


Really outstanding


----------



## carboncopy

Rebel Chris said:


> When can we come and have a listen?


Anytime if you are nearby, just drop a line. But I am not taking this DAC anywhere  40 Kg!


----------



## erich6

erich6 said:


> Hi everyone, I’m considering getting the RS1x. How long is the cable that comes with it?


 Anyone know the answer to this and can share?


----------



## jonathan c (Jan 9, 2022)

erich6 said:


> Anyone know the answer to this and can share?


I measured it a while ago: on the RS-1x, from the earcup to the _base_ of the headphone jack was 66”.


----------



## joseph69

ESL-1 said:


> I agree that I really doubt they have any Heritage models left at the factory, hope I am wrong.  There was a GH1 for sale on the classified a few days ago.
> 
> Of course do reach out to Grado to make sure.  The recommendation to try some Grado dealers like Todd the Vinyl Junkie in case they might is also a good thought.
> 
> Good luck…..👍🏻


I googled NON (New Old Stock) Grado GH4 for sale last night after seeing the post to check if any AD's have them, unfortunately to no avail.
In the past when the PS1000 was discontinued I had very good results finding them NOS long after from AD's on more than one occasion, so it looks like @jjss will have to go pre-owned.


----------



## Bernard23

I have £600 burning a hole in my pocket after the sale of some of my Sonos speakers that I no longer use much. Do I:

a) Be sensible, and save it towards my holiday later this year
b) spend it on upgrading my car which needs some more go faster stuff fitting to it
c) Consider some Dan Clark Aeon X closed backs (I really need a nice pair of closed back phones)
d) blow the lot on a pair of RS2x!!


----------



## Rebel Chris

Option D, resistance is futile


----------



## Bernard23

Focal Elegia at same price?


----------



## Shane D

Bernard23 said:


> Focal Elegia at same price?


Elegia should be a Lot cheaper depending on where you're located.


----------



## ixcwylde

Just got 325Xs! I love them, they're absolutely wonderful, but I don't love the pads right now. I've read online that the L-Cush pads sound wonderful and widen the (already wonderful) soundstage. The problem is that there are none available in any store anywhere. FYI I live in Canada. Anyone have any suggestions for alternatives to official grado L-Cush? I've been looking at the Geekria stuff on Amazon, but I want to know if anyone has had a good time with them.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Bernard23 said:


> I have £600 burning a hole in my pocket after the sale of some of my Sonos speakers that I no longer use much. Do I:
> 
> a) Be sensible, and save it towards my holiday later this year
> b) spend it on upgrading my car which needs some more go faster stuff fitting to it
> ...


The fact That you posted this on the Grado thread pretty well answers the question 😁


----------



## Plautus001

ixcwylde said:


> Just got 325Xs! I love them, they're absolutely wonderful, but I don't love the pads right now. I've read online that the L-Cush pads sound wonderful and widen the (already wonderful) soundstage. The problem is that there are none available in any store anywhere. FYI I live in Canada. Anyone have any suggestions for alternatives to official grado L-Cush? I've been looking at the Geekria stuff on Amazon, but I want to know if anyone has had a good time with them.


1. Many have reported good results with cheap pads elsewhere on this thread.

2. I would try adjusting how you wear them... I.e. lower down than normal... more comfortable and more even sounding.


----------



## Plautus001

Bernard23 said:


> I have £600 burning a hole in my pocket after the sale of some of my Sonos speakers that I no longer use much. Do I:
> 
> a) Be sensible, and save it towards my holiday later this year
> b) spend it on upgrading my car which needs some more go faster stuff fitting to it
> ...


I personally went option "C" - nice contrast to my SR325X.

The Drop Aeon Closed X sounds great with my Schiit Asgard 3 amp / Modius Combo.

I have heard good things about the Focal, but their quality control issues scare me.


----------



## TooFrank

FWIW: I just "saved" a lot of money for a new HP by swapping the OG pads on the GW100 to the G-pads. It really increased the comfort as well as the sound stage. Everything becomes a bit more airy and to my ears details are not lost.
(PS I know this is not turning them into neither RS1x or 2x.....but it gives me the sense of something new)


----------



## Bernard23

Joaquin Dinero said:


> The fact That you posted this on the Grado thread pretty well answers the question 😁


Indeed - man logic


----------



## krammis76

Hi guys, so I’m looking at a set of headphones, i had a listen to a friend’s grado SR80x’s the other day and i thought they sounded amazing. That was with a Fiio btr5 and just using Spotify. I want to get a set of headphones for myself and he’s got a second hand btr5 that i can buy but I’m wondering if i should upgrade to the SR125x or even the SR225x. I don’t think i can go up as far as the SR325x but the other two are in my price range. I’ll be using Spotify for my music too. Or maybe i should just grab the SR80x’s? Thanks for any help!


----------



## ESL-1

ixcwylde said:


> Just got 325Xs! I love them, they're absolutely wonderful, but I don't love the pads right now. I've read online that the L-Cush pads sound wonderful and widen the (already wonderful) soundstage. The problem is that there are none available in any store anywhere. FYI I live in Canada. Anyone have any suggestions for alternatives to official grado L-Cush? I've been looking at the Geekria stuff on Amazon, but I want to know if anyone has had a good time with them.


Make sure when you do get an alternate pad that you still put some time on the flats it comes with, they break in too.  You may find yourself switching off between them.  

My pair have just recently broken in and they really showed a significant gain over out of the box.  Bass is cleaner and more detailed, treble a touch more calm and the mix makes it the best SR325 in my opinion.

Enjoy the experimenting and fun sound.


----------



## Plautus001

krammis76 said:


> Hi guys, so I’m looking at a set of headphones, i had a listen to a friend’s grado SR80x’s the other day and i thought they sounded amazing. That was with a Fiio btr5 and just using Spotify. I want to get a set of headphones for myself and he’s got a second hand btr5 that i can buy but I’m wondering if i should upgrade to the SR125x or even the SR225x. I don’t think i can go up as far as the SR325x but the other two are in my price range. I’ll be using Spotify for my music too. Or maybe i should just grab the SR80x’s? Thanks for any help!


Tough call

I love my SR325X... but bought them because I was given an open box deal by my store owning buddy that made them cheaper than the SR225X I intended to buy.

I haven't heard the rest of the new X series yet, but from reports the 60's, 80's, 225's, and 325's appear to be the picks of the litter.


----------



## j0val

Still enjoying the RS1x. Moved back to the stock Lyr 3 tube for now. Pardon the lack of cable management.


----------



## ixcwylde

ESL-1 said:


> Make sure when you do get an alternate pad that you still put some time on the flats it comes with, they break in too.  You may find yourself switching off between them.
> 
> My pair have just recently broken in and they really showed a significant gain over out of the box.  Bass is cleaner and more detailed, treble a touch more calm and the mix makes it the best SR325 in my opinion.
> 
> Enjoy the experimenting and fun sound.


Hey thank you for the advice. I've read a couple reviews that say they break in, so I might stick with it. They say on the grado website that they've tuned the headphones for those pads, so we'll see how they feel in a few weeks. How long did it take for you to break yours in?


----------



## David222 (Jan 9, 2022)

krammis76 said:


> Hi guys, so I’m looking at a set of headphones, i had a listen to a friend’s grado SR80x’s the other day and i thought they sounded amazing. That was with a Fiio btr5 and just using Spotify. I want to get a set of headphones for myself and he’s got a second hand btr5 that i can buy but I’m wondering if i should upgrade to the SR125x or even the SR225x. I don’t think i can go up as far as the SR325x but the other two are in my price range. I’ll be using Spotify for my music too. Or maybe i should just grab the SR80x’s? Thanks for any help!



Just my opinion.... suggest if you heard something that sounds amazing (to you) --> stick with that and enjoy for at least 3-6 months. Don't "rob" yourself of this experience. While enjoying what you hear with the SR80 (great headphones), you can read, watch and think about where you want to jump (next)...then maybe invest in another pair (or not).  No rush. Have fun.


----------



## Plautus001

I have just over 100 hrs. on the SR325X and they still seem to be getting better... I believe in break-in.

Before I get flamed... I used to be a rep.for Quad and Wharfedale speakers and did some A/B comparisons between "new" and "100 hr." sets and the sets with break-in sounded better... even to walk-in customers.


----------



## JoeTho

I am really enjoying the Hemp-Phones. I've been going back and forth today between them and the RS1e. Both have been modified with the G Cushion pads. By the way, I was unaware that there are Cushion Swapping Cops out there? There are folks who are of the opinion that you should not pad swap no matter how uncomfortable the stock pads are for you. Regardless, I am very impressed by the Hemp-Phones.


----------



## jonathan c (Jan 10, 2022)

j0val said:


> Still enjoying the RS1x. Moved back to the stock Lyr 3 tube for now. Pardon the lack of cable management.


_“Still_ enjoying the RS1x”? Was there a possibility that the enjoyment would cease 😳?…


----------



## jonathan c (Jan 10, 2022)

JoeTho said:


> I am really enjoying the Hemp-Phones. I've been going back and forth today between them and the RS1e. Both have been modified with the G Cushion pads. By the way, I was unaware that there are Cushion Swapping Cops** out there? There are folks who are of the opinion that you should not pad swap no matter how uncomfortable the stock pads are for you. Regardless, I am very impressed by the Hemp-Phones.


** a/k/a… “Cushtapo”…🤪…🚔…


----------



## JoeTho

jonathan c said:


> ** a/k/a… “Cushtapo”…🤪…🚔…


I like that! A Cushion-Karen.


----------



## Plautus001

JoeTho said:


> I am really enjoying the Hemp-Phones. I've been going back and forth today between them and the RS1e. Both have been modified with the G Cushion pads. By the way, I was unaware that there are Cushion Swapping Cops out there? There are folks who are of the opinion that you should not pad swap no matter how uncomfortable the stock pads are for you. Regardless, I am very impressed by the Hemp-Phones.


In the end, you own 'em - enjoy them anyway you want!


----------



## j0val

jonathan c said:


> _“Still_ enjoying the RS1x”? Was there a possibility that the enjoyment would cease 😳?…


The honeymoon period is real. It’s definitely lasting longer than when I had the Empyreans (great sound but a little cumbersome to wear). I’m very satisfied with the synergy between Grado and Schiit. Currently on the lookout for a new tube.


----------



## jonathan c

j0val said:


> The honeymoon period is real. It’s definitely lasting longer than when I had the Empyreans (great sound but a little cumbersome to wear). I’m very satisfied with the synergy between Grado and Schiit. Currently on the lookout for a new tube.


On the Lyr 3, I will ‘bang the gong’ for the Ken-Rad VT-231:  Deep, powerful bass, fulsome midrange, airy treble - convincing soundstage…🎼😄.


----------



## jonathan c

Bernard23 said:


> I have £600 burning a hole in my pocket after the sale of some of my Sonos speakers that I no longer use much. Do I:
> 
> a) Be sensible, and save it towards my holiday later this year
> b) spend it on upgrading my car which needs some more go faster stuff fitting to it
> ...


FTFY…[Reg. TM; © bcowen: 2021]


----------



## Stevko (Jan 10, 2022)

krammis76 said:


> Hi guys, so I’m looking at a set of headphones, i had a listen to a friend’s grado SR80x’s the other day and i thought they sounded amazing. That was with a Fiio btr5 and just using Spotify. I want to get a set of headphones for myself and he’s got a second hand btr5 that i can buy but I’m wondering if i should upgrade to the SR125x or even the SR225x. I don’t think i can go up as far as the SR325x but the other two are in my price range. I’ll be using Spotify for my music too. Or maybe i should just grab the SR80x’s? Thanks for any help!


skip 125, 225 is worth the money
60/80/125 is pretty the same
and yes, the 80 is good too


----------



## ESL-1

Stevko said:


> skip 125, 225 is worth the money
> 60/80/125 is pretty the same
> and yes, the 80 is good too


I concur, the 225 has always been a sweet spot.  I generally preferred them to the 325, at least until the 325x arrived.

The 225 will serve you well. 

Enjoy!


----------



## krammis76

ESL-1 said:


> I concur, the 225 has always been a sweet spot. I generally preferred them to the 325, at least until the 325x arrived.
> 
> The 225 will serve you well.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks for the replies guys. I've decided to order the SR80x's for now. And when or if i do upgrade i'll go the SR225X's. Seems like most people like those. Looking forward to getting the 80's for now.


----------



## ian91 (Jan 12, 2022)

So I've been settling in with the 325x for about a week now - things seem to just get better and better with about 30 hours on the clock. The choice to colour sound according to need with pads adds some great versatility but I can't help but want that one pad that does it all but I'm not sure it exists.

So far the stock F pads seem to provide the best balance of tonal properties and technical performance, while the Geekria G cush seem expand the stage but sit the mids further back and take away some of the body in the lower frequencies. Both have their use cases. Comfort isn't great with the stock pads but I'm getting used to them. I've also just taken delivery of the Shipibo pads (service was great and quick delivery).

First impressions of the Shipibo are very positive:

Excellent comfort with the pads sitting around the ear with no pressure points making the 325x the comfiest headphone I've tried, hands down.
As for sound, shipibo claim a bump to bass and a cut to the mids and this is very much what I'm hearing but with loss of treble air. As an example I'm hearing less of the breath-like quality that surrounds the edges of sax notes and these now sound smoother and warmer.
Thankfully it has obliterated issues I was having with some harsher recordings.
Tonally the changes overall make the 325x warmer and more organic but still retains the incisive characteristics of driver (i.e. what I think is a tight attack and decay). In a sense, I think it's lost the metallic twang it has with other pads...
Changes to 'technicalities' are quite dramatic, compared to stock sound stage is compressed in all dimensions with a narrow and less graded L-R transition. It is still out-the-head with its stage but imaging within that takes a hit.
The Grado sound that I've read about may have been changed but I do have a soft spot for a full-bodied signature and I've never been one to index for absolute technical performance, plus the comfort is very hard to pass up. Another tool in the arsenal anyway!





(excuse the slightly cheap looking headband mod)


----------



## ian91

krammis76 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I've decided to order the SR80x's for now. And when or if i do upgrade i'll go the SR225X's. Seems like most people like those. Looking forward to getting the 80's for now.



Enjoy! I was so impressed by the SR80x for the price


----------



## Glokta (Jan 10, 2022)

ian91 said:


> The Grado sound that I've read about may have been changed but I do have a soft spot for a full-bodied signature and I've never been one to index for absolute technical performance, plus the comfort is very hard to pass up. Another tool in the arsenal anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice headband you've got there


----------



## ian91

Glokta said:


> Nice headband you've got there



Great minds think alike!


----------



## murphythecat (Jan 10, 2022)

ian91 said:


> Great minds think alike!


wow
im ordering the sennheiser headband as we speak. great idea!

I've finally settled on the Bowl pads, xbass at low level and some foam in front of the driver to tame the 10khz peak. sounds lovely now and these RS2x arent going nowhere. such a dynamic sound. best treble ive heard in a can in terms of timbre.


----------



## ian91 (Jan 10, 2022)

murphythecat said:


> wow
> im ordering the sennheiser headband as we speak. great idea!



With the shipibo pads and the Senn headband it's like being hugged by a good pillow...!

Do be aware though it takes some height away from adjusting your earcups. Thankfully, my ears still fit happily within the cups.


----------



## DTgill

I might as well show off my SR325x too... 

I might have to buy several pairs of those Shipibo pads for all of my Grado cans...


----------



## JoeTho

Anyone compared the Grado GH2 to the Grado Hemp-Phone? I have the Hemp Phone, and this thing sounds marvelous. I want the GH2, but if it's a step down, I may just go another direction.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

JoeTho said:


> Anyone compared the Grado GH2 to the Grado Hemp-Phone? I have the Hemp Phone, and this thing sounds marvelous. I want the GH2, but if it's a step down, I may just go another direction.


Definitely not a step down. The GH2 is fantastic. It's a little more "classic" Grado: airy, trebly; where the Hemp is bassier and punchier.


----------



## ian91

DTgill said:


> I might as well show off my SR325x too...
> 
> I might have to buy several pairs of those Shipibo pads for all of my Grado cans...



Nice! Yeah, I highly recommend them. 

Also, I've seen a few Grados now with the label removed from the outer grille. How does one go about doing this? Does it make any perceptable difference to the sound or is it purely aesthetic?


----------



## DTgill (Jan 10, 2022)

ian91 said:


> Nice! Yeah, I highly recommend them.
> 
> Also, I've seen a few Grados now with the label removed from the outer grille. How does one go about doing this? Does it make any perceptable difference to the sound or is it purely aesthetic?


I purchase them modded, I think a blow dryer and some warm air will loosen the glue that holds the badges on. I have the badges in the Grado box, I like the looks of them better without the tag. As for sound, probably not much difference between on or not on, unless your hearing is very, very good, something mine isn't.


----------



## DTgill (Jan 10, 2022)

Look @ what the mail lady just dropped off! 

I love my Grado cans... One can't have too many... My 6th pair, like the rest these sound great!


----------



## RHMMMM

Does anyone have the $495 Pokémon Grados? It’s a little hard to find impressions. Are there any somewhere?


----------



## joseph69

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Definitely not a step down. The GH2 is fantastic.


+1 for the GH2.
Never had the opportunity to hear the Hemp.


----------



## jonathan c

🥲


----------



## David222

jonathan c said:


> 🥲



All of the Gilmore mk2 photos ....very tempting


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

jonathan c said:


> 🥲


I must have a dozen Lee Morgan albums . . . but not that one. 👍


----------



## Stevko

krammis76 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I've decided to order the SR80x's for now. And when or if i do upgrade i'll go the SR225X's. Seems like most people like those. Looking forward to getting the 80's for now.


this is a great guide:

https://homestudiobasics.com/the-best-grado-headphones-diminishing-returns/


----------



## Plautus001

Stevko said:


> this is a great guide:
> 
> https://homestudiobasics.com/the-best-grado-headphones-diminishing-returns/


I agree in principle to much of this for the "e" series, and after listening to the 60e-80e-125e-225e-325e, I bought some 60e's and wanted to buy 225e's (I thought they were a great "rock" headphone if not bass shy).

However, the 325X is a big improvement that has more bass and tames the treble in comparison with the "e" version.


----------



## Stevko

Tonight I have swapped between my 1770,225e and RS2e.
The rs2e compared with 225e, 15% better lows and 10% better soundstage/details.Think the highs is much the same.
And yes, If you like Grado you will love DT1770


----------



## Shane D (Jan 11, 2022)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I must have a dozen Lee Morgan albums . . . but not that one. 👍


Check out:

I am currently playing it again in iTunes (90 seconds per song) and trying to decide if I should buy it. Pretty relaxed horns and nice piano. Very chill!


----------



## laferri2 (Jan 11, 2022)

DTgill said:


> Look @ what the mail lady just dropped off!
> 
> I love my Grado cans... One can't have too many... My 6th pair, like the rest these sound great!


LOL, I'm pretty sure I'm the one who sold them to you! Ebay, right?

Sorry about the janky box, it was all I had in the house.


----------



## tombrisbane

TooFrank said:


> FWIW: I just "saved" a lot of money for a new HP by swapping the OG pads on the GW100 to the G-pads. It really increased the comfort as well as the sound stage. Everything becomes a bit more airy and to my ears details are not lost.


I’ve never thought of pad rolling on the GW100. Have some new pads arriving today (G, L and F), will give it a whirl!


----------



## Luckyleo

Stevko said:


> Tonight I have swapped between my 1770,225e and RS2e.
> The rs2e compared with 225e, 15% better lows and 10% better soundstage/details.Think the highs is much the same.
> And yes, If you like Grado you will love DT1770


Thanks my friend.  I agree, that the various Grado tiers have significant differences.  That being said, how did you calculate the 15% and 10% details?  Slide rule?  Computer Algorithms?  Or the meta verse?

LOL.  Only kidding.  I actually agree with your assessments!

Leo


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Shane D said:


> Check out:
> 
> I am currently playing it again in iTunes (90 seconds per song) and trying to decide if I should buy it. Pretty relaxed horns and nice piano. Very chill!


 Wynton Kelly on that nice piano?


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Heyyoudvd said:


> So I’ve got a bone to pick with my Grado Hemp.
> 
> I’ve posted here many times how much I love the Hemp, in terms of both sound and aesthetics, but I’ve noticed that something seems to be going on with the wood. It’s becoming white, as though it’s drying out. Is this a problem inherent to the hemp wood? Because These are less than a year old, and take a look at this photo:
> 
> ...



I‘ve got an update on this.

I contacted Grado to inquire about this problem, and since I’m located in Canada, I was referred over to Grado’s Canadian distributor. I contacted the distributor and they’ve been super helpful. I explained the issue and so they tried to reproduce it themselves to come to a solution. They were able to reproduce it, and then apparently solve the issue by applying a certain type of wood oil to the headphone.

So now they’ve not only explained to me how to apply the oil, but they’re sending me some in the mail so that I can apply it myself, rather than having to spend the time and money to ship in the whole headphone. Now I’m waiting for the shipment so that I can try it out myself. I’ve got my fingers crossed. The gentleman I’ve been in communication with has been extremely helpful. Hopefully this oil does the trick.


----------



## JoeTho (Jan 11, 2022)

Heyyoudvd said:


> I‘ve got an update on this.
> 
> I contacted Grado to inquire about this problem, and since I’m located in Canada, I was referred over to Grado’s Canadian distributor. I contacted the distributor and they’ve been super helpful. I explained the issue and so they tried to reproduce it themselves to come to a solution. They were able to reproduce it, and then apparently solve the issue by applying a certain type of wood oil to the headphone.
> 
> So now they’ve not only explained to me how to apply the oil, but they’re sending me some in the mail so that I can apply it myself, rather than having to spend the time and money to ship in the whole headphone. Now I’m waiting for the shipment so that I can try it out myself. I’ve got my fingers crossed. The gentleman I’ve been in communication with has been extremely helpful. Hopefully this oil does the trick.


I really like the Hemp Phone. I prefer its sound signature over my vintage RS1e.


----------



## Shane D

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Wynton Kelly on that nice piano?


No clue and I can't find much info about the album online. And it's been out since April.


----------



## jonathan c

Shane D said:


> No clue and I can't find much info about the album online. And it's been out since April.


It has only been released in internet/streaming form - no vinyl or CD. The pianist could be Wynton Kelley or it could be Barry Harris - one with whom Lee Morgan / Clifford Jones recorded in 1960-1961.


----------



## jonathan c

Note: Barry Harris passed away at 91 just this past 08-December.


----------



## Stevko

Luckyleo said:


> Thanks my friend.  I agree, that the various Grado tiers have significant differences.  That being said, how did you calculate the 15% and 10% details?  Slide rule?  Computer Algorithms?  Or the meta verse?
> 
> LOL.  Only kidding.  I actually agree with your assessments!
> 
> Leo



HEHE  Uses my brain and ears.

Maybe it is less or more   but the difference is there.
source: Tidal track; Pink floyd shine on your crazy diamond


----------



## Stevko

Shane D said:


> Check out:
> 
> I am currently playing it again in iTunes (90 seconds per song) and trying to decide if I should buy it. Pretty relaxed horns and nice piano. Very chill!


gonna try this out, I need some new music


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Shane D said:


> No clue and I can't find much info about the album online. And it's been out since April.


I was having the same problem. It seems like it's a compilation of takes that those guys recorded together; but the material was originally released on different LPs at the time.


----------



## TooFrank

Heyyoudvd said:


> I‘ve got an update on this.
> 
> I contacted Grado to inquire about this problem, and since I’m located in Canada, I was referred over to Grado’s Canadian distributor. I contacted the distributor and they’ve been super helpful. I explained the issue and so they tried to reproduce it themselves to come to a solution. They were able to reproduce it, and then apparently solve the issue by applying a certain type of wood oil to the headphone.
> 
> So now they’ve not only explained to me how to apply the oil, but they’re sending me some in the mail so that I can apply it myself, rather than having to spend the time and money to ship in the whole headphone. Now I’m waiting for the shipment so that I can try it out myself. I’ve got my fingers crossed. The gentleman I’ve been in communication with has been extremely helpful. Hopefully this oil does the trick.


...otherwise it could be real snake oil --sorry couldn't resist. Really hope it works and you may provide the name/source of the oil.....


----------



## Renato6

I have a GH1 that has never been opened.
Thinking about selling it. Any recommendations of best place to post?


----------



## ESL-1 (Jan 12, 2022)

Heyyoudvd said:


> I‘ve got an update on this.
> 
> I contacted Grado to inquire about this problem, and since I’m located in Canada, I was referred over to Grado’s Canadian distributor. I contacted the distributor and they’ve been super helpful. I explained the issue and so they tried to reproduce it themselves to come to a solution. They were able to reproduce it, and then apparently solve the issue by applying a certain type of wood oil to the headphone.
> 
> So now they’ve not only explained to me how to apply the oil, but they’re sending me some in the mail so that I can apply it myself, rather than having to spend the time and money to ship in the whole headphone. Now I’m waiting for the shipment so that I can try it out myself. I’ve got my fingers crossed. The gentleman I’ve been in communication with has been extremely helpful. Hopefully this oil does the trick.


I myself have three Grado headphones that use hemp.  I have had no issues at all but a little oil for any of the woodies is a good idea.  I use a product called Ballistol that works great on wood, metal and many other materials.  Any oil that works for wood should be fine.  Teak oil would be a top choice also.  A little bit of oil applied and rubbed into the wood using your fingers.


----------



## Stevko

ESL-1 said:


> I myself have three Grado headphones that use hemp.  I have had no issues at all but a little oil for any of the woodies is a good idea.  I use a product called Ballistol that works great on wood, metal and many other materials.  Any oil that works for wood should be fine.  Teak oil would be a top choice also.  A little bit of oil applied and rubbed into the wood using your fingers.


Rs2e with hemp?


----------



## carboncopy

Renato6 said:


> I have a GH1 that has never been opened.
> Thinking about selling it. Any recommendations of best place to post?


I think here the classified is a good start. It is also listed on hifishark then automatically. Are you in the states or US? If Europe, the audio-markt.de is also a good option.


----------



## YtseJamer

Renato6 said:


> I have a GH1 that has never been opened.
> Thinking about selling it. Any recommendations of best place to post?



I'm interested   (I PMed you)


----------



## Renato6

carboncopy said:


> I think here the classified is a good start. It is also listed on hifishark then automatically. Are you in the states or US? If Europe, the audio-markt.de is also a good option.


I am in Canada..


----------



## YtseJamer (Jan 12, 2022)

Renato6 said:


> I am in Canada..



Canuckaudiomart is the best place to sell your headphones if you are in Canada.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

ESL-1 said:


> I myself have three Grado headphones that use hemp.  I have had no issues at all but a little oil for any of the woodies is a good idea.  I use a product called Ballistol that works great on wood, metal and many other materials.  Any oil that works for wood should be fine.  Teak oil would be a top choice also.  A little bit of oil applied and rubbed into the wood using your fingers.



This oil is apparently called Livos oil.

I’m supposed to apply a couple drops with a cotton cloth, rub it in, rub away an excess, and then apply a second coat 12 hours later.


----------



## elira

Heyyoudvd said:


> This oil is apparently called Livos oil.
> 
> I’m supposed to apply a couple drops with a cotton cloth, rub it in, rub away an excess, and then apply a second coat 12 hours later.


I was under the impression that hemp was more like plastic than wood, if I understand properly the way they bond hemp to make it wood is by using a polymer.


----------



## jonathan c

😁… “goodie, goodie, gumdrops”…


----------



## SyntheticusHeadphonius

I'm considering upgrading from my Grado RS1i's to Grado GS1000e, would I notice much of a difference? If so, how big?


----------



## JoeTho

I'm with you there. I want to upgrade my RS1e, and go for the RS1x or a GH2.


----------



## erich6

jonathan c said:


> I measured it a while ago: on the RS-1x, from the earcup to the _base_ of the headphone jack was 66”.


Thank you very much! Very helpful.


----------



## erich6

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I must have a dozen Lee Morgan albums . . . but not that one. 👍


Those xrcd releases are amazing. The best imo.


----------



## jonathan c

Stevko said:


> And yes, If you like Grado you will love DT1770.


Certainly true for me.


----------



## Stevko

Are old sr80 worth more than new ones?
Many ask for over 100$ for old/worn 80’s


----------



## JoeTho

jonathan c said:


> 😁… “goodie, goodie, gumdrops”…


This is a superb sounding Grado Hemp Phone. Addictive even.


----------



## elira

Stevko said:


> Are old sr80 worth more than new ones?
> Many ask for over 100$ for old/worn 80’s


It depends on the specific version, some people claim certain old models are better. But they are kind of collectible. Unless you are trying to get something very specific I would stick to the new models.


----------



## jonathan c

I have used this, once a month, to maintain the wood on the Grados**…



 ** MAJOR QUESTION: is the plural of Grado ‘Grado*s*’ or is it ‘Grad*i’ *?


----------



## David222

jonathan c said:


> 😁… “goodie, goodie, gumdrops”…





Nice!!!


----------



## JollyJ

jonathan c said:


> 😁… “goodie, goodie, gumdrops”…



Gratz on a fun purchase @jonathan c! I've had these for over a year now, and they continue to be a freakin' blast to listen to. Initially, the attached cables and constant twisting drove me crazy, so I installed this mod: https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/grado-cable-adapter - it made a huge difference. Turned them from a fun occasional headphone to a daily driver. Can't recommend the mod enough- came with great instructions as worked exactly as advertised. 

Hope you enjoy the Hemp!


----------



## jonathan c (Jan 14, 2022)

JollyJ said:


> Gratz on a fun purchase @jonathan c! I've had these for over a year now, and they continue to be a freakin' blast to listen to. Initially, the attached cables and constant twisting drove me crazy, so I installed this mod: https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/grado-cable-adapter - it made a huge difference. Turned them from a fun occasional headphone to a daily driver. Can't recommend the mod enough- came with great instructions as worked exactly as advertised.
> 
> Hope you enjoy the Hemp!


Thank you…the Hemp will have three Grado siblings (and quite a few others!) in my home study. That adapter is fascinating 🧐😀…


----------



## johanchandy

JollyJ said:


> Gratz on a fun purchase @jonathan c! I've had these for over a year now, and they continue to be a freakin' blast to listen to. Initially, the attached cables and constant twisting drove me crazy, so I installed this mod: https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/grado-cable-adapter - it made a huge difference. Turned them from a fun occasional headphone to a daily driver. Can't recommend the mod enough- came with great instructions as worked exactly as advertised.
> 
> Hope you enjoy the Hemp!


This looks amazing! Do you have pictures of yours?


----------



## JollyJ

johanchandy said:


> This looks amazing! Do you have pictures of yours?


I happened to be listening to them right now, so I took a break and snapped a couple shots. Lighting isn't great, but hopefully this helps:


----------



## johanchandy

JollyJ said:


> I happened to be listening to them right now, so I took a break and snapped a couple shots. Lighting isn't great, but hopefully this helps:


Thank you soo much, that looks excellent!


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

JollyJ said:


> I happened to be listening to them right now, so I took a break and snapped a couple shots. Lighting isn't great, but hopefully this helps:


That mod looks so natural. It's almost as if Grado should just make them that way in the first place. 😁


----------



## dr cornelius

Question for RS1x owners - as the headphones break in, does the bass response make an appearance?  If I remember correctly, the bass improved after my RS2e's broke in, and I'm hoping the same will happen with the RS1x. Thx!


----------



## emorrison33 (Jan 14, 2022)

SyntheticusHeadphonius said:


> I'm considering upgrading from my Grado RS1i's to Grado GS1000e, would I notice much of a difference? If so, how big?


I never heard the RS1i, but my guess is, more "air" with the GS1000e
Edit to add: Moving up in the line is very small, but noticeable increments


----------



## Thoeri

I have a question.. If I buy replacement earpads for a Grado headphone, will they be able to fit any Grado as long as they fit one of them?


----------



## YtseJamer

dr cornelius said:


> Question for RS1x owners - as the headphones break in, does the bass response make an appearance?  If I remember correctly, the bass improved after my RS2e's broke in, and I'm hoping the same will happen with the RS1x. Thx!



No, sorry it's not going to happen.  You should try the tape mod if you want to add a little bit of heft and body.


----------



## carboncopy

emorrison33 said:


> I never heard the RS1i, but my guess is, more "air" with the GS1000e
> Edit to add: Moving up in the line is very small, but noticeable increments


There is a big difference between the models with G pad and L pad. No small thing in my experience. Less direct sound with the G, it does not have the drive as the smaller ones. I am listening to the GS1000i now. They are really big soundig with lot of space, but completly different caracter as my RS2e and even further away from the HEMP. You have to try it and give it time. I couldn't get it just after several weeks.


----------



## carboncopy

YtseJamer said:


> No, sorry it's not going to happen.  You should try the tape mod if you want to add a little bit of heft and body.


 That's no good news. Ist the RS1x really so lean?


----------



## emorrison33

carboncopy said:


> There is a big difference between the models with G pad and L pad. No small thing in my experience. Less direct sound with the G, it does not have the drive as the smaller ones. I am listening to the GS1000i now. They are really big soundig with lot of space, but completly different caracter as my RS2e and even further away from the HEMP. You have to try it and give it time. I couldn't get it just after several weeks.


Agreed!  I have the GS1000e, Hemp & RS2e.  They are defintely different.  The original poster was asking if the difference was great between RS1i and the GS1000e.  I just wouldn't say a big difference.  It's up to him if the difference is worth the cost.  I know going from the RS2e to the GS1000e was worth the cost difference.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

I just got these new Shipibo pads. I'm taking them for a spin on my SR60e.

 OH. MAH. GAWD. I dont think I can go back to any other pads.

They are now the most comfortable headphones I've ever had the pleasure of trying on. The pads are, just barely, over the ear (for me at least) which has the effect of noticeably pumping up the bass. The mids / highs are perhaps a little tamer or it's just the extra bass balancing everything better. 

SR60e (any flat pad model really) normally have a super energetic RAHHHHHHH! FRONT ROW! vibe. These are more like you're back a ways in the sweet spot of the pavilion. The front row can be fun for awhile, but sooner or later you need to refill your beer and soak everything in. 

A Prestige Series model with these pads and a lightweight detachable cable would be the best selling headphone in the universe.


----------



## funkymartyn (Jan 14, 2022)

Thoeri said:


> I have a question.. If I buy replacement earpads for a Grado headphone, will they be able to fit any Grado as long as they fit one of them?


All fit any ok.  The original grado range , S , flat,  L doughnut,  and G large over ear ,  fit all the Sr range  and RS range . And the GS & PS  larger phones which use the  G ......all good .  And other cheaper brands like  Geekria also ok.


----------



## JollyJ

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I just got these new Shipibo pads. I'm taking them for a spin on my SR60e.
> 
> OH. MAH. GAWD. I dont think I can go back to any other pads.


Are these the pads you have in the pic? https://www.shipibo.audio/product-page/shipibo-audio-earpads ?
They look quite sumptuous!


----------



## Luckyleo

dr cornelius said:


> Question for RS1x owners - as the headphones break in, does the bass response make an appearance?  If I remember correctly, the bass improved after my RS2e's broke in, and I'm hoping the same will happen with the RS1x. Thx!


yes!  Absolutely.


----------



## Luckyleo

Luckyleo said:


> yes!  Absolutely.


I've seen others on this thread with a difference of opinion.  Notice I said opinion!  LOL.  I have had the RS1x for about a month or so.  A couple hundred hours on them. They have most definitely improved in the bass response.  Now, is it a DT 700 look a like?  Nope.  But for my sensibilities, I'm not looking for any more bass.  The bass with the RS1x is tight, and controlled.  I'm using the stock L pads and my opinions are based on such.  Anyway, really liking these Cans and, if I ever get around to it, I want to do a comparison between the X and the e.  I think that the X's having a wider sound stage, better instrument separation, and as I've said above, better bass extension.  YMMV

Leo


----------



## YtseJamer

carboncopy said:


> That's no good news. Ist the RS1x really so lean?



They are too lean for my tastes, but I'm coming from the Verite Closed and the Hemp.


----------



## TooFrank

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I just got these new Shipibo pads. I'm taking them for a spin on my SR60e.
> 
> OH. MAH. GAWD. I dont think I can go back to any other pads.
> 
> ...


Thant's exactly how I experienced the pad swapping on the GW100 (although not Shipibo)


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

JollyJ said:


> Are these the pads you have in the pic? https://www.shipibo.audio/product-page/shipibo-audio-earpads ?
> They look quite sumptuous!


Thats them. Sumptuous. Sensuous. Stupendous. I think Ima buy a couple more pairs so I have some handy anywhere in my house. All my Grados get them from now on.


----------



## Benno1988

Any of the mid-range Grados particularly good with the big Bowl Pads? GH1-4? Or barring the high high end models, what's the best Grado that uses/can use well, the bowl pads?


----------



## DTgill

Benno1988 said:


> Any of the mid-range Grados particularly good with the big Bowl Pads? GH1-4? Or barring the high high end models, what's the best Grado that uses/can use well, the bowl pads?


I'm using my GS1000, PS500, SR325x with the large G-pads, sounds good. They seem a bit loose on the 325x.


----------



## dr cornelius

YtseJamer said:


> No, sorry it's not going to happen.  You should try the tape mod if you want to add a little bit of heft and body.


Ok thanks for letting me know how they turned out for you - I did the tape mod with my RS2e's, eventually I can try it with the 1x's.


carboncopy said:


> That's no good news. Ist the RS1x really so lean?


Some reviews I've heard mentioned that they're light on the bass.  Even with those expectations, I'm still surprised how lean they are, but I'll keep breaking them in.  They go deep, but as an example, my Etymotoc ER4 SR's have more bass.


Luckyleo said:


> I've seen others on this thread with a difference of opinion.  Notice I said opinion!  LOL.  I have had the RS1x for about a month or so.  A couple hundred hours on them. They have most definitely improved in the bass response.  Now, is it a DT 700 look a like?  Nope.  But for my sensibilities, I'm not looking for any more bass.  The bass with the RS1x is tight, and controlled.  I'm using the stock L pads and my opinions are based on such.  Anyway, really liking these Cans and, if I ever get around to it, I want to do a comparison between the X and the e.  I think that the X's having a wider sound stage, better instrument separation, and as I've said above, better bass extension.  YMMV
> 
> Leo


Ok, great to hear.  I think from listening to studio monitors for so many years, I like tight and controlled bass. IMO the 1x could use just a bit of sub-bass to naturally round things out.


----------



## YtseJamer (Jan 15, 2022)

dr cornelius said:


> Ok thanks for letting me know how they turned out for you - I did the tape mod with my RS2e's, eventually I can try it with the 1x's.
> 
> Some reviews I've heard mentioned that they're light on the bass.  Even with those expectations, I'm still surprised how lean they are, but I'll keep breaking them in.  They go deep, but as an example, my Etymotoc ER4 SR's have more bass.



The tape mod will help a little bit.  I thought that the bass would improve eventually, but I gave up after 500 hours of burn-in.  And btw I'm not even a basshead.


----------



## dr cornelius

YtseJamer said:


> ...And btw I'm not even a basshead.


Me neither!  Thanks for the info...


----------



## carboncopy

I was so proud of myself. I ordered not one of the new prestige series and neither RS2x or RS1x. Having already 5 Grados it is also sensible.

Today I ordered a GS3000e. Duh!


----------



## DTgill

carboncopy said:


> I was so proud of myself. I ordered not one of the new prestige series and neither RS2x or RS1x. Having already 5 Grados it is also sensible.
> 
> Today I ordered a GS3000e. Duh!


I'm going to find one for a spectacular price one of these days and buy it, congratulations on your purchase.


----------



## Tensen

hi Folks.  Long time lurker, first time poster.
I recently purchased the sr80x earlier this month as I’ve always wanted to try the “Grado Sound”.  Ive got some other toys to play with (lcd x, blessings, timeless and x2hrs) and wanted something different.  I immediately fell in love!   Of course, like many of you,  I’m already drinking the kool aid and wanted to try something up the line to see the differences.

yesterday I got my 225x to try.   I was a tad disappointed.  Don’t get me wrong, technically they are the better performing of the two, but they are missing something.   Noticed it immediately on some tracks that the cymbals and guitars seemed much more relaxed. Eagles unplugged “Hotel California” or Steely Dan “Cousin Dupree” highlighted right away.  The high hats and pluck of the guitar are just not the same.  

Would moving up to 325x or higher bring that “sparkle” back?

thanks for any help.

ps:  running from modi3+>vali 2+ or ieMagni


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

IDK about the 325x but the 325e will give you all of the cymbal crashing glory you could ever want


----------



## jonathan c

carboncopy said:


> I was so proud of myself. I ordered not one of the new prestige series and neither RS2x or RS1x. Having already 5 Grados it is also sensible.
> 
> Today I ordered a GS3000e. Duh!


You _will _love the GS3000e! A wonderful look and an even better sound. [ I’m new (but lightning quick) to the ‘Gradowner’ community:  current tally = four. ] It is one of my favourite h/p in just two months of attentive comparative listening.


----------



## jonathan c (Jan 15, 2022)

The newest Grado sibling _chez moi. 


_[The 6J5 tubes - a pair to go in one adapter - are for the Lyr 3 which will be the initiation h/p/a.]


----------



## ESL-1

Luckyleo said:


> I've seen others on this thread with a difference of opinion.  Notice I said opinion!  LOL.  I have had the RS1x for about a month or so.  A couple hundred hours on them. They have most definitely improved in the bass response.  Now, is it a DT 700 look a like?  Nope.  But for my sensibilities, I'm not looking for any more bass.  The bass with the RS1x is tight, and controlled.  I'm using the stock L pads and my opinions are based on such.  Anyway, really liking these Cans and, if I ever get around to it, I want to do a comparison between the X and the e.  I think that the X's having a wider sound stage, better instrument separation, and as I've said above, better bass extension.  YMMV
> 
> Leo


Yes, yes & yes, they are very refined and the improved bass is part of how they evolve.  The x will prevail over the e is my thought.

Enjoy……


----------



## jonathan c

A little change of plan from post #50,552. The adapter for the 6J5 tubes will not be here until 21-JAN 🤷🏻. So….


•  Early impressions on the Hemp with G-cushions ==> an analogy. _To me_, the Hemp is to the RS-1x what the ZMF Aeolus is to the ZMF Auteur.
•  There is a warmth and extension in the Hemp lower bass which makes more palpable the upper bass and lower midrange - very gratifying and adds ‘heft’ to their delivery. The ‘weight’ of vocals really benefits in terms of realism.
•  As for upper midrange and treble, I just bask in the right mix of note, overtone, and harmonic for brass and strings.
•  More to follow: inquiring ears (mine!) want to  hear….Hemp + Gilmore Lite II, Hemp + Lyr 3 (with 6SN7 or double-6J5)…


----------



## zazex

MaiLam said:


> Received a pair of PS500e today. Really strange initial impressions, there’s some stuff that they do so well but the bass is, for me, basically nonexistent. They have the L pads on, I’ve tried with the S pads too but that wasn’t a good pairing, increased the bass a bit but at the (too great) cost of muddying the overall picture.
> 
> I’d love an over-ear pad solution, but I’ve tried some third-party G cushions and found those (with SR80) to lead to some nasty treble + reduced bass.


Kind or surprised at your take on the 500e's.  Over the past 5 years or so I've had them, I've felt they've always come through
and performed admirably in the bass, and in fact throughout the spectrum.  Very clear. light in weight, dynamic with a
full presentatiion.

They're among my favorite headphones whether driven from a Lehmann, a JDS Labs El Amp II, or even a Mayflower O2
Desktop amp.

Surely there are worthy competitors, but in my few very few open back headphones.

Finally, wondering what amp(s) you use.  I've found they like a little but of punchy power,
with no rear of clipping when pushed.  This solution works very well with the 500e's. IMO.


----------



## Stevko

Tensen said:


> hi Folks.  Long time lurker, first time poster.
> I recently purchased the sr80x earlier this month as I’ve always wanted to try the “Grado Sound”.  Ive got some other toys to play with (lcd x, blessings, timeless and x2hrs) and wanted something different.  I immediately fell in love!   Of course, like many of you,  I’m already drinking the kool aid and wanted to try something up the line to see the differences.
> 
> yesterday I got my 225x to try.   I was a tad disappointed.  Don’t get me wrong, technically they are the better performing of the two, but they are missing something.   Noticed it immediately on some tracks that the cymbals and guitars seemed much more relaxed. Eagles unplugged “Hotel California” or Steely Dan “Cousin Dupree” highlighted right away.  The high hats and pluck of the guitar are just not the same.
> ...


Maybe you should try the old «e»?

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/grado-labs-sr225e.20231/reviews#review-27193


----------



## Glokta (Jan 16, 2022)

Tensen said:


> yesterday I got my 225x to try.   I was a tad disappointed.  Don’t get me wrong, technically they are the better performing of the two, but they are missing something.   Noticed it immediately on some tracks that the cymbals and guitars seemed much more relaxed. Eagles unplugged “Hotel California” or Steely Dan “Cousin Dupree” highlighted right away.  The high hats and pluck of the guitar are just not the same.
> 
> Would moving up to 325x or higher bring that “sparkle” back?



I'm afraid they won't, I'm in the same boat as you, I have the 325x and I find them too relaxed and not enough treble, I guess I'll get myself an 'e' that can properly shred my brains. 
You can get more sparkle with the Geekria G pads but it changes the sound signature, maybe you'll like them depending on what music you listen to, try them.


----------



## Tensen

Glokta said:


> I'm afraid they won't, I'm in the same boat as you, I have the 325x and I find them too relaxed and not enough treble, I guess I'll get myself an 'e' that can properly shred my brains.
> You can get more sparkle with the Geekria G pads but it changes the sound signature, maybe you'll like them depending on what music you listen to, try them.


Yup tried the G, L and S as well as the senn yellows.  Very relaxed any way I try them.  Not in a bad way but just not quite what I was hoping for.  I love the way acoustic guitars sound on the 80x,  the pluck, attack is like sitting in the front row of an unplugged show in a small venue. Throwing the Gs on them moves you back to maybe 10th row.  I’ll look for an “e” and see if it’s my cup of tea.   Recommendations for 225 or 325 Or just stick with my 80s for now and wait and see what comes in the future?  I’m impatient lol but can wait.


----------



## ian91

Glokta said:


> I'm afraid they won't, I'm in the same boat as you, I have the 325x and I find them too relaxed and not enough treble, I guess I'll get myself an 'e' that can properly shred my brains.



It's interesting how this varies though. The 325x sits just at my tolerance level for long sessions of listening. Any more and I wouldn't enjoy the experience.


----------



## bozebuttons

I am currently listening to Alabama greatest hits with my GS1000 prototypes I picked up from John at the 2006 international meet in queens Ny
driven by My Ibasso 300 max SS which has great synergy with Grade phones.Lost in the music


----------



## Stevko

Sounds exciting with Grado  

https://tidal.com/album/86900993

https://tidal.com/album/153115788


----------



## jonathan c

Grado RS-1x (G-cushion) << Woo Audio WA6SE (Mullard GZ34 / RCA 13DE7) << Mojo Audio Mystique DAC << Audiolab CDT-6000: 

[Reprise: July, 1966.] …_with the RS-1x, I am there!…across land and across time…_


----------



## TooFrank

jonathan c said:


> Grado RS-1x (G-cushion) << Woo Audio WA6SE (Mullard GZ34 / RCA 13DE7) << Mojo Audio Mystique DAC << Audiolab CDT-6000: [Reprise: July, 1966.] …_with the RS-1x, I am there!…across land and across time…_


This is so brilliant - I think - no matter the gear - it will always sound terrific


----------



## ESL-1

TooFrank said:


> This is so brilliant - I think - no matter the gear - it will always sound terrific


I agree, one of my favorites, great sound quality too…..


----------



## jonathan c

•  The RS-1x continues home delivery of the musical goods! It does really get better over time / break-in. New / prospective owners, patience is indeed rewarded! Absolutely no regrets in my case.
•  RS-1x after a little polish/wax at the headphone spa:


----------



## Benno1988

What does the G pads do to the sound?


----------



## ESL-1

jonathan c said:


> •  The RS-1x continues home delivery of the musical goods! It does really get better over time / break-in. New / prospective owners, patience is indeed rewarded! Absolutely no regrets in my case.
> •  RS-1x after a little polish/wax at the headphone spa:


I am in total agreement, the RS-1x takes a good amount of time evolving into what it will be.  Both the RS-2x and SR325x also come around and improve after at least 100 - 200 hrs.

To quote Jonathan c, “Patience is Indeed Rewarded”


----------



## DTgill

3371


Benno1988 said:


> What does the G pads do to the sound?


Firstly, IMOHO, the G-pads don't sound good on every Grado can.

I own 6 pairs and the G only sounds good on half of them, I'm partial to the flat pads on the other half.

To me the cans I like to use with the G-pad are, SR325x, PS500, GS1000...  Not with my others... 

To me the G-pad adds to the sound stage, and gives the Grado's extra oomph, brings forward the vocals just a skosh, kind of like adding a bit of parmesan cheese to spaghetti.

 With that said, they might not be to your liking, you will just have to test the waters and see for yourself.


----------



## Benno1988

I can't stand the flat or the L pads, anything that sits on my ears is just pain. So its G pads or nothing. The G pad replacement by Beautiful Audio look good too, bit more swish.

I wasn't too much of a fan of the GS1000e, but apparently the i is better?


----------



## DTgill

Benno1988 said:


> I can't stand the flat or the L pads, anything that sits on my ears is just pain. So its G pads or nothing. The G pad replacement by Beautiful Audio look good too, bit more swish.
> 
> I wasn't too much of a fan of the GS1000e, but apparently the i is better?


I have the original GS1000 it's my favorite Grado


----------



## Benno1988

DTgill said:


> I have the original GS1000 it's my favorite Grado


Ever compare to the "i" or "e" ?


----------



## JoeT

I have the SR80x, the Hemp Phone, and the RS1e. So far, the Hemp Phone is my favorite.


----------



## DTgill

Benno1988 said:


> Ever compare to the "i" or "e" ?


Nope, I might someday, but this one is enough for now.


----------



## Benno1988

Whast the basic tonal balance of the GS3000e? Anyone have or heard long enough? Is it lovely and wide, open, airy ?


----------



## ESL-1

Benno1988 said:


> Whast the basic tonal balance of the GS3000e? Anyone have or heard long enough? Is it lovely and wide, open, airy ?


Your last sentence all applies.  In my opinion it has good bass also.  
A lot of space.  Easy to drive, a wee bit sensitive to to associated gear, scales well.  Fun ride.  YMMV


----------



## jonathan c

Benno1988 said:


> Whast the basic tonal balance of the GS3000e? Anyone have or heard long enough? Is it lovely and wide, open, airy ?


Yes…yes…yes…yes. Scroll through this thread…


----------



## Benno1988

Thanks.

If the RS1x is say, $900, and you can get a GS3000e for $1800, which do you choose?


----------



## Benno1988

jonathan c said:


> Yes…yes…yes…yes. Scroll through this thread…


This thread is 3300 pages. I have been scrolling, but I also am trying to do work in between reading hundreds of pages 

Its a very active thread!


----------



## jonathan c

After the ‘headphone spa’ appointment, it is back to work for RS-1x…


----------



## Benno1988

jonathan c said:


> After the ‘headphone spa’ appointment, it is back to work for RS-1x…


Which would you pick, since you have both!

GS3000e or the RS1x w/ G pads?

Take price out of it.


----------



## jonathan c

Benno1988 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> If the RS1x is say, $900, and you can get a GS3000e for $1800, which do you choose?


I own both (and the PS2000e and Hemp). Read my post (#50,136) in this thread; it compares the RS-1x and the GS3000e. I hope that this helps you.


----------



## jonathan c (Jan 17, 2022)

Benno1988 said:


> Which would you pick, since you have both!
> 
> GS3000e or the RS1x w/ G pads?
> 
> Take price out of it.


I would pick the GS3000e for its total abilities. What post #50,136 attempts is to show _how close _the RS-1x is in total abilities to the GS3000e. That may be a real factor for you.


----------



## Benno1988

jonathan c said:


> Please read post #50,136 in this thread first.


Just found it, good comparison.

I guess it points toward the RS1x being great value, atleast in the Grado range, but if price is taken out, then the GS3000e ultimately still has the edge. Be it 5 or 10%


----------



## jonathan c

Benno1988 said:


> Just found it, good comparison.
> 
> I guess it points toward the RS1x being great value, atleast in the Grado range, but if price is taken out, then the GS3000e ultimately still has the edge. Be it 5 or 10%


•  What I wonder about is what a Grado GS3000x might be like. Still cocobolo? New driver? I will keep the GS3000e no matter what.
•  Not _ad nauseam_ repetition I hope: the RS-1x needs a lot of break-in time. [A factor of a new 50mm driver in the triple-wood construct?]


----------



## Benno1988

jonathan c said:


> •  What I wonder about is what a Grado GS3000x might be like. Still cocobolo? New driver? I will keep the GS3000e no matter what.
> •  Not _ad nauseam_ repetition I hope: the RS-1x needs a lot of break-in time. [A factor of a new 50mm driver in the triple-wood construct?]


You tried any of the leather/merino speciality pads?


----------



## Benno1988

In an attempt to find a compliment to a Final D8000, I now have too many options. No way to audition.

The D8000 is powerful, deep impactful bass, impressive top to bottom. Overall pretty warm/dense.

Thought maybe something lightweight, leaner, arier, but still dynamic and exciting.

Keep in mind AUD, I have the following options;

GS3000e - $1800 new
RS1X - $900 new
GS1000i - $950 used
RS2e - $450 used
GH2 - $670 used

I need to use the G pads, so keep that in mind. The flat or L hurt my ears.


----------



## carboncopy

Benno1988 said:


> In an attempt to find a compliment to a Final D8000, I now have too many options. No way to audition.
> 
> The D8000 is powerful, deep impactful bass, impressive top to bottom. Overall pretty warm/dense.
> 
> ...


I did not liked RS2e with G pad. GS1000i is super I think.


----------



## lugnut

Benno1988 said:


> I need to use the G pads, so keep that in mind. The flat or L hurt my ears.


I am the same, I need the G pads also. I done a lot of research trying to find what Grado kept their sound quality when changing to the larger pads. From all my reading, I decided on trying the GH2. I found a like new pair for $600, got the G pads, compared the pads, totally happy with GH2 !


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Benno1988 said:


> In an attempt to find a compliment to a Final D8000, I now have too many options. No way to audition.
> 
> The D8000 is powerful, deep impactful bass, impressive top to bottom. Overall pretty warm/dense.
> 
> ...


If you need to use the G pads for ergonomics, might as well get one of the models that come standard with them. 

The GS1000i is splendid and will suit your needs. The GS3000e will be marginally better at twice the cost.


----------



## Benno1988

Wasn't a big fan of the GS1000e though. Is the "i" much different?

Leaning toward the GH2 at the moment. But prone to being convinced to spend more. Let's face it.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

I only have the GS1000i (out of the GS line) so cant really compare. It was good enough to make me stop looking for more.  

The GH2 is also splendid; I've never tried it with G pads but I'm sure they would be fine.


----------



## Glokta

jonathan c said:


> I own both (and the PS2000e and Hemp). Read my post (#50,136) in this thread; it compares the RS-1x and the GS3000e. I hope that this helps you.



Good to see someone that no matter the rest of the collection kept the DT880 600 Ohm . I have mine balanced and detachable cable, also courtesy of CustomCans UK which I see you've used before for their services. 
In your opinion, seeing you have them both and the Hemp, which of GS3000e and PS2000e would be more satisfying for someone who finds Hemp and SR325x a bit tame and not sparkly enough?


----------



## carboncopy

Benno1988 said:


> Wasn't a big fan of the GS1000e though. Is the "i" much different?
> 
> Leaning toward the GH2 at the moment. But prone to being convinced to spend more. Let's face it.


I think they must be different, GS1000e has 50mm driver, the GS1000i has 44mm.


----------



## funkymartyn

Benno1988 said:


> Wasn't a big fan of the GS1000e though. Is the "i" much different?
> 
> Leaning toward the GH2 at the moment. But prone to being convinced to spend more. Let's face it.


If you only want the larger  G pads or the special made softer L style pads ......go for the GS1000.   Great sounding phones and nice and light.  Large think cable,  but great phones .  Shame you're not on the UK ebay as pair going under £400 .... upto 900 new .


----------



## jonathan c (Jan 17, 2022)

Glokta said:


> Good to see someone that no matter the rest of the collection kept the DT880 600 Ohm . I have mine balanced and detachable cable, also courtesy of CustomCans UK which I see you've used before for their services.
> In your opinion, seeing you have them both and the Hemp, which of GS3000e and PS2000e would be more satisfying for someone who finds Hemp and SR325x a bit tame and not sparkly enough?


•  I have the Custom Cans backweight/foam mod kit on the HD600 👍👍. The DT880 (600 ohm) I bought from Custom Cans with the modification for detachable cable (not balanced: use Lavricables Grand Silver).
•  If you feel Hemp and 325x to be tame, go for the PS2000e. Of the Grados (Gradi?) that I have, the PS2000e is my favourite. The others, though, are remarkable. (The PS2000e may be / have been? on the verge of discontinuation.)


----------



## jonathan c (Jan 17, 2022)

Benno1988 said:


> You tried any of the leather/merino speciality pads?


Not yet…I am pleased with the G-cushions…and they fit in the large Grado ‘clam-shell’ cases…the Grado white boxes —> recycling.


----------



## elira

jonathan c said:


> The PS2000e may be / have been? on the verge of discontinuation.


I suspect they’ll release the PS2000x some time this year.


----------



## erics75

Been listening to the SR325X for about a week now and am really surprised at how much I love these headphones. I had the older e version briefly but that thing was way too bright for me. What really surprised me was how good they sound on tubes! They sound amazing on my Kenzie OG's 32ohm output tap. I was worried about the dampening factor but they're doing great. Much fuller and more holographic on tubes, without any bloat or lack of control. Compared to my Asgard 3 and RS-08, the Kenzie really brings out a nice natural warmth, and bell like clarity to the treble. So far fatigue has not been an issue for me, and i'm notoriously treble sensitive. The only issues I can see long term is A) the cable is a curse of stiffness and unwieldiness. B) at times my right ear gets a sore spot where the foam pushes down pretty hard. i'm debating either trying a removable cable mod myself, or getting it done. i've done one mod in the past on a cheap dt770 and it did work after, but was a pretty crappy looking job. as for the sore spot, i'll see if i can get used to it.


----------



## jonathan c

erics75 said:


> Been listening to the SR325X for about a week now and am really surprised at how much I love these headphones. I had the older e version briefly but that thing was way too bright for me. What really surprised me was how good they sound on tubes! They sound amazing on my Kenzie OG's 32ohm output tap. I was worried about the dampening factor but they're doing great. Much fuller and more holographic on tubes, without any bloat or lack of control. Compared to my Asgard 3 and RS-08, the Kenzie really brings out a nice natural warmth, and bell like clarity to the treble. So far fatigue has not been an issue for me, and i'm notoriously treble sensitive. The only issues I can see long term is A) the cable is a curse of stiffness and unwieldiness. B) at times my right ear gets a sore spot where the foam pushes down pretty hard. i'm debating either trying a removable cable mod myself, or getting it done. i've done one mod in the past on a cheap dt770 and it did work after, but was a pretty crappy looking job. as for the sore spot, i'll see if i can get used to it.


•  The braided cable will ‘ease up’ after a while and a little work. The cable for the RS-1x and for the Hemp initially felt as though _rigor mortis_ had set in. Shipment in cold weather did not help.
•  I would ‘work’ the cables by hand, twisting and kneading, for a few minutes each day. They are fine now. Note: keep out of cold storage.


----------



## YtseJamer

erics75 said:


> B) at times my right ear gets a sore spot where the foam pushes down pretty hard.



You can bend the headband outward until the pressure is reduced enough for you.


----------



## jonathan c

To @erics75: I also use the G-cushions on the RS-1x and on the Hemp. Far greater comfort, airier/wider soundstage (!), better bass propagation. I will not be returning to ‘stock’ pads.


----------



## Shane D (Jan 17, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> To @erics75: I also use the G-cushions on the RS-1x and on the Hemp. Far greater comfort, airier/wider soundstage (!), better bass propagation. I will not be returning to ‘stock’ pads.


With your growing Grado collection, you really should try out Beautiful Audio.


----------



## Benno1988

Shane D said:


> With your growning Grado collection, you really should try out Beautiful Audio.


Have you tried the BA Large pads? That replace the G?

He said to me he has only really tested them on 2-3 models, so I do wonder how they change the sound on most.


----------



## Shane D

Benno1988 said:


> Have you tried the BA Large pads? That replace the G?
> 
> He said to me he has only really tested them on 2-3 models, so I do wonder how they change the sound on most.


I have not. I just bought a hybrid set for my GH2's.


----------



## murphythecat

anyone compared shipibo pads vs the G pads with the RS2x by any chance. (doubt it lol)


----------



## ESL-1

jonathan c said:


> Not yet…I am pleased with the G-cushions…and they fit in the large Grado ‘clam-shell’ cases…the Grado white boxes —> recycling.


Here’s my only Grado that has aftermarket pads, my Grado GH2 with Beautiful Audio leather/merino wool pads.  They work well together & certainly look good.  They are very comfortable.


----------



## Shane D

ESL-1 said:


> Here’s my only Grado that has aftermarket pads, my Grado GH2 with Beautiful Audio leather/merino wool pads.  They work well together & certainly look good.  They are very comfortable.


My Grado brother!


----------



## ESL-1

ESL-1 said:


> Here’s my only Grado that has aftermarket pads, my Grado GH2 with Beautiful Audio leather/merino wool pads.  They work well together & certainly look good.  They are very comfortable.


Oops, somehow I gummed this up.


----------



## Benno1988

ESL-1 said:


> Oops, somehow I gummed this up.


Nice. So they are are still very much "on ear" those L cush sized ones?


----------



## ESL-1

ESL-1 said:


> Oops, somehow I gummed this up.


To Shane D., my Grado brother from a different home.  Cheers 🎺🎸🎼🎤


----------



## DTgill

ESL-1 said:


> To Shane D., my Grado brother from a different home.  Cheers 🎺🎸🎼🎤


Grado pronz...


----------



## RyanT42

jonathan c said:


> After the ‘headphone spa’ appointment, it is back to work for RS-1x…



May I ask what interconnects you have? I am looking to upgrade the geography between my components...thanks!


----------



## erics75

Shane D said:


> With your growing Grado collection, you really should try out Beautiful Audio.


Those are awesome looking pads! I'm really liking the stock tuning of the 325x, will the BA pads alter the sound significantly?


----------



## jonathan c

RyanT42 said:


> May I ask what interconnects you have? I am looking to upgrade the geography between my components...thanks!


•  The interconnects are all from Morrow Audio which is located in Florence, Kentucky.
•  The cable from the Audiolab CDT-6000 to the Mojo Audio Mystique DAC is the DIG4. From the Mystique to the Schiit Lyr 3 is the Elite Interconnect with RCA terminations. 
•  PS, the power cords are Morrow Audio MAP4.


----------



## ESL-1

jonathan c said:


> •  I have the Custom Cans backweight/foam mod kit on the HD600 👍👍. The DT880 (600 ohm) I bought from Custom Cans with the modification for detachable cable (not balanced: use Lavricables Grand Silver).
> •  If you feel Hemp and 325x to be tame, go for the PS2000e. Of the Grados (Gradi?) that I have, the PS2000e is my favourite. The others, though, are remarkable. (The PS2000e may be / have been? on the verge of discontinuation.)


The PS2000e is fading away.  That is why Grado is using what they parts they have to use Chrome (instead of black chrome) and selling those last ones as B-Stock at just below $2000, a real steal.  My PS2000e is still in my opinion the best sounding Grado, I will miss it once it is gone.  No plans just yet to go beyond the RS1x for the immediate future.


----------



## ESL-1

The PS2000e gets a lot of airtime in my system.  Special phone.

Buy a B stock before they are gone.


----------



## Shane D

ESL-1 said:


> To Shane D., my Grado brother from a different home.  Cheers 🎺🎸🎼🎤


Wow, nice collection!


----------



## Shane D

erics75 said:


> Those are awesome looking pads! I'm really liking the stock tuning of the 325x, will the BA pads alter the sound significantly?


I have no idea as I have never heard an X series 'phone. And when I did have my SR325e's, I didn't have the BA pads.


----------



## David222

jonathan c said:


> •  The interconnects are all from Morrow Audio which is located in Florence, Kentucky.
> •  The cable from the Audiolab CDT-6000 to the Mojo Audio Mystique DAC is the DIG4. From the Mystique to the Schiit Lyr 3 is the Elite Interconnect with RCA terminations.
> •  PS, the power cords are Morrow Audio MAP4.



@RyanT42 ... jonathan has given you great advice here with Morrow. 

If useful, I'll throw one other option for consideration -  Audio Envy  based out of Colorado.  Recently moved my system/chain over to their interconnects and power.


----------



## jonathan c

David222 said:


> @RyanT42 ... jonathan has given you great advice here with Morrow.
> 
> If useful, I'll throw one other option for consideration -  Audio Envy  based out of Colorado.  Recently moved my system/chain over to their interconnects and power.


I heard about Audio Envy from Head-Fier @billerb1. They look like “the real deal” too.


----------



## David222

jonathan c said:


> I heard about Audio Envy from Head-Fier @billerb1. They look like “the real deal” too.



Indeed!  I've been really pleased with the improvement to my systems overall sound/quality.


----------



## joseph69

Benno1988 said:


> Leaning toward the GH2 at the moment.


You just might want to fall that way, can't go wrong, at all.



Joaquin Dinero said:


> The GH2 is also splendid; I've never tried it with G pads but I'm sure they would be fine.


You're correct.
I listen to both, the GH1 & GH2 exclusively with Grado G cushions and they both sound fantastic too my ears.


----------



## ESL-1

ESL-1 said:


> The PS2000e is fading away.  That is why Grado is using what they parts they have to use Chrome (instead of black chrome) and selling those last ones as B-Stock at just below $2000, a real steal.  My PS2000e is still in my opinion the best sounding Grado, I will miss it once it is gone.  No plans just yet to go beyond the RS1x for the immediate future.


It would be nice to see these sonics show up again in a new package.  I really enjoy mine and would not think to ever part with them.


----------



## ESL-1

Shane D said:


> Wow, nice collection!


Thank you for the kind words….it is fun.


----------



## Oteil

Benno1988 said:


> Ever compare to the "i" or "e" ?


I have. I would take my original 1000 and the “i” all day long over the “e”. The “e” just sounds off to me in the bass department. Very tubby, some claim burn in helps but it my experience if you don’t enjoy the overall sound signature at first it’s probably not going to change enough with time. The first 2 iterations of the GS1000 are magical. I loved the 3000’s but there’s something special about the GS1000. You either love it or hate it😀


----------



## PhenixS1970

I thought I was out and it pulled me right back in .  Welcome back GH1.  I used to have one in my collection but sold it three years ago when I had the crazy idea to free up some funds for a TOTL headphone (not Grado).  That didn't last long.  Bought this one from a collector and it was hardly used.  Looks like brand new (and sounds so much better with the sources I currently have).


----------



## Stevko

Not gonna buy any cans this year  
But think I wanna try some different dac/amps.
what about the old iFi iDSD black label? or maybe the new blue?


----------



## elira

Stevko said:


> what about the old iFi iDSD black label? or maybe the new blue?


Those are great if you get a good potentiometer, otherwise you’ll have channel imbalance with Grados.


----------



## Stevko

same issue with my Magni and tr-amp


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Oteil said:


> I have. I would take my original 1000 and the “i” all day long over the “e”. The “e” just sounds off to me in the bass department. Very tubby, some claim burn in helps but it my experience if you don’t enjoy the overall sound signature at first it’s probably not going to change enough with time. The first 2 iterations of the GS1000 are magical. I loved the 3000’s but there’s something special about the GS1000. You either love it or hate it😀


How would you compare the original 1000 to the 1000i?  I have the GS1000i and love its sound so much that I have been considering shopping for an original GS 1000.  Thanks!


----------



## Plautus001

Tensen said:


> hi Folks.  Long time lurker, first time poster.
> I recently purchased the sr80x earlier this month as I’ve always wanted to try the “Grado Sound”.  Ive got some other toys to play with (lcd x, blessings, timeless and x2hrs) and wanted something different.  I immediately fell in love!   Of course, like many of you,  I’m already drinking the kool aid and wanted to try something up the line to see the differences.
> 
> yesterday I got my 225x to try.   I was a tad disappointed.  Don’t get me wrong, technically they are the better performing of the two, but they are missing something.   Noticed it immediately on some tracks that the cymbals and guitars seemed much more relaxed. Eagles unplugged “Hotel California” or Steely Dan “Cousin Dupree” highlighted right away.  The high hats and pluck of the guitar are just not the same.
> ...


SR325X is a great headphone, definitely give it a try.


----------



## Plautus001

jonathan c said:


> Grado RS-1x (G-cushion) << Woo Audio WA6SE (Mullard GZ34 / RCA 13DE7) << Mojo Audio Mystique DAC << Audiolab CDT-6000: [Reprise: July, 1966.] …_with the RS-1x, I am there!…across land and across time…_


Such as great record


----------



## Stevko

Plautus001 said:


> SR325X is a great headphone, definitely give it a try.


Mmm. Maybe I should try them again


----------



## jonathan c

Stevko said:


> Not gonna buy any cans this year
> But think I wanna try some different dac/amps.
> what about the old iFi iDSD black label? or maybe the new blue?


The  says it all…


----------



## Stevko

jonathan c said:


> The  says it all…


Rs2e and DT1770 is all I need.
 But maybe they deserve a better dac/amp?


----------



## RyanT42

jonathan c said:


> I heard about Audio Envy from Head-Fier @billerb1. They look like “the real deal” too.


I am checking both suggestions out now...thanks!!


----------



## ESL-1

Oteil said:


> I have. I would take my original 1000 and the “i” all day long over the “e”. The “e” just sounds off to me in the bass department. Very tubby, some claim burn in helps but it my experience if you don’t enjoy the overall sound signature at first it’s probably not going to change enough with time. The first 2 iterations of the GS1000 are magical. I loved the 3000’s but there’s something special about the GS1000. You either love it or hate it😀


Tried a few times, never got to like the GS1000, any variation, I heard them all.  When they were first introduced the RS1 had been Grado’s TOTL for a few years. I preferred and still do that vintage RS1 and for me that carry’s through to the new RS1x.

Just goes to show how we all hear things as individuals.  If you’ve seen me here before you probably know I like Grados very much which is also obvious if you check out my Profile Page.  

As Stephen Stills wrote, “Love the One You’re With”.

And don’t ever forget the music, that is really the whole point isn’t it.

Enjoy, enjoy! 😁


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Without question my favorite part about Grado having that ass-long cable that cannot be removed is that it's so huge that it gets wrapped up on the armrest of my computer chair so on three separate occasions I've spilled a drink thanks to sliding my chair back and having the now-caught cable yank into my coffee cup or pull the amplifier down. It's super awesome and adds to the experience. Kudos, Grado team.


----------



## Benno1988

Cut it off and splice in something else? Or just cut the jacket off and sleeve it with paracord/maxi?


----------



## jonathan c

ESL-1 said:


> And don’t ever forget the music, that is really the whole point isn’t it?


😳😠😡…what about music being a necessary nuisance to make the gear sound great? G#dd#mn 🎼🎵never sounds like what the 📈📊 say it will…😡😢😭…[😜🤪]


----------



## jonathan c

Benno1988 said:


> Cut it off and splice in something else? Or just cut the jacket off and sleeve it with paracord/maxi?


I hope that this does not refer to anatomy…😳


----------



## Benno1988

jonathan c said:


> I hope that this does not refer to anatomy…😳


Huh? Get your mind out of the gutter. I'm talking about that thick semi rigid thing that sticks out the bottom.


----------



## j0val

Found a photo of my previous setup. Since then, I sold the GH4 (I miss them) to fund Empyreans, upgraded to the Loki + then Lokius, and upgraded from the Asgard 3 to the Lyr 3. Now my only pair is the RS1x. Great journey.


----------



## David222 (Jan 19, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> I hope that this does not refer to anatomy…😳



.


----------



## David222

Posting a HEMP course-correction photo...since I clearly just pulled the thread into the gutter


----------



## Rebel Chris

I was searching for a good solid state amp. Found it: a Lehmann Linear full classe A. 

More engaging than the Drop THX 789, and much better build quality.


----------



## Benno1988

Any budget tube amps particularly good with Grados? Made or kit. Tubes goodness.


----------



## PhenixS1970

Benno1988 said:


> Any budget tube amps particularly good with Grados? Made or kit. Tubes goodness.


I like my Schiit Audio Vali 2.  Doesn't break the bank (here in EU they have some supply chain issues....).


----------



## Luckyleo

Interesting........

https://superbestaudiofriends.org/index.php?threads/grado-rs1x-review-and-measurements.11773/


----------



## Stevko

Luckyleo said:


> Interesting........
> 
> https://superbestaudiofriends.org/index.php?threads/grado-rs1x-review-and-measurements.11773/


Good old grado sound


----------



## carboncopy

The GS3000e is here. It was an open box, but otherwise new pair. First of all the pad seems to be beaten up. It was the same when I had a new PS2000e for a few days. Anyway I ordered right away new original ones.



Then they have a rather recognisable scent. I left them in my music room for a couple of hours and when I went back the whole room had this scent. Amazing!

As for the sound...they are very-very resolving, but out-of-the box much-much leaner as the GS1000i I also have. But while the GS1000i needed some EQ to my ears (a couple of dB away at around 6K), the GS3000e makes vocies sound extremly natural and resolving in stock form. In that regard they are similar for me to the HP2i. It has also a very natrual, clean voice. Makes hard to listen any other phone after them...

Let's see what the burn-in makes with it.


----------



## carboncopy

A love photo too...


----------



## Tensen

PhenixS1970 said:


> I like my Schiit Audio Vali 2.  Doesn't break the bank (here in EU they have some supply chain issues....).


I’ll second the Vali 2+.  Great sounding with Grado and inexpensive to tube roll.


----------



## carboncopy

Tensen said:


> I’ll second the Vali 2+.  Great sounding with Grado and inexpensive to tube roll.


Just to add my two cent. I have here a Trafomatic Head 2. Not exactly a budget amp. It is really wonderful, open, energetic, powerful. With expensive NOS tubes.

And with all of my Grado's the RA-1 (battery version) is just better. In every way. Unexplainable, I know but I trust my ears. It has a smoother sound as a tube amp, has a lot of dynamic (micro and macro) and resolution too. Really...I can't explained how this can be. It is for sure served well at the sorce side in my system, but still.


----------



## carboncopy

Like that...


----------



## Nicolas from France

carboncopy said:


> Like that...


Have you tried other high end headphones from other brands? If yes how would you compare it to the gs3000?


----------



## carboncopy

Nicolas from France said:


> Have you tried other high end headphones from other brands? If yes how would you compare it to the gs3000?


I had for example a ZMF Verité Open. Actually almost all ZMF. Anyway, I think Grado is separetad from any other brand, it just sounds different. For me more open than any other I heard. More engaging...yes, sometimes less hi-fi maybe? I have a Meze Liric too. Use it as a travel phone but if I want to sit down, shut out the world and listen to music it is always Grado. Bu


----------



## Nicolas from France

carboncopy said:


> I had for example a ZMF Verité Open. Actually almost all ZMF. Anyway, I think Grado is separetad from any other brand, it just sounds different. For me more open than any other I heard. More engaging...yes, sometimes less hi-fi maybe? I have a Meze Liric too. Use it as a travel phone but if I want to sit down, shut out the world and listen to music it is always Grado. Bu


I had the GS1000e. I really loved it especially the soundstage. However i always tought the bass was weird so i sold it. Is the GS3000e an upgrade on that side?


----------



## Stevko

Good old Schiit…


----------



## carboncopy

Nicolas from France said:


> I had the GS1000e. I really loved it especially the soundstage. However i always tought the bass was weird so i sold it. Is the GS3000e an upgrade on that side?


I don't have the GS1000e, never heard it. But I do have the GS1000i. Please don't forget, that my 3000e is brand new, has only 1-2 hours in it. But the GS1000i has definitely more bass. But I do like the bass of the 3000e too. If I listen to it my head resets to it and then I don't feel I missing anything. But I think it will change on this front with time (meaning it will loosen up a bit).


----------



## Stevko (Jan 19, 2022)

But this rocks more


----------



## jonathan c

carboncopy said:


> I don't have the GS1000e, never heard it. But I do have the GS1000i. Please don't forget, that my 3000e is brand new, has only 1-2 hours in it. But the GS1000i has definitely more bass. But I do like the bass of the 3000e too. If I listen to it my head resets to it and then I don't feel I missing anything. But I think it will change on this front with time (meaning it will loosen up a bit).


The GS3000e definitely needs break-in time. Use real music, not pink/white noise.


----------



## carboncopy

jonathan c said:


> The GS3000e definitely needs break-in time. Use real music, not pink/white noise.


Yes I read it. I used it today 2-3 hours, they already show some amazing things. But at the end I listened to Angel (Massive Attack) first with the GS3000e then with the RS-1 Classic and the latter had much-much more bass. So it has to change a lot if it wants to catch up with the RS1 (or with GS1000i) in that matter. Not sure that it will happen...but let's see!


----------



## Benno1988

Vali 2+ seems a popular option then.

There a specific tube that does best?


----------



## jonathan c

Benno1988 said:


> Vali 2+ seems a popular option then.
> 
> There a specific tube that does best?


I will PM you…to keep this track on thread thread on track…


----------



## Plautus001

Benno1988 said:


> Any budget tube amps particularly good with Grados? Made or kit. Tubes goodness.


My SR60e sound good with my Darkvoice, but I do not like how my SR325X sound with the Darkvoice


----------



## erics75

jonathan c said:


> I will PM you…to keep this track on thread thread on track…


I think it's great info for the group, there must be a few Vali owners out there curious. I loved my Vali 2 (not plus model) with a GE NOS 6CG7. I used to run my old SR225e on them with the tape mod. Really full and bassy sounding compared to the traditional Grado house sound.


----------



## erics75

Plautus001 said:


> My SR60e sound good with my Darkvoice, but I do not like how my SR325X sound with the Darkvoice


Too dark? My 325X on my Kenzie is pretty dark for a Grado, with a surprising amount of bass foundation.


----------



## Plautus001

erics75 said:


> Too dark? My 325X on my Kenzie is pretty dark for a Grado, with a surprising amount of bass foundation.


To my ears, the Darkvoice does not "control" the SR325X as well as the THX789 (decent) or the Schitt Asgard 3 (great)


----------



## jonathan c

erics75 said:


> I think it's great info for the group, there must be a few Vali owners out there curious. I loved my Vali 2 (not plus model) with a GE NOS 6CG7. I used to run my old SR225e on them with the tape mod. Really full and bassy sounding compared to the traditional Grado house sound.


Here it is - for Grado fans:


----------



## Freia

Speaking of amps, I had a chance to listen to the battery version RA1. Is it normal for it to have a noticeable noise floor? I was wondering if changing out the batteries out will alleviate the problem.


----------



## carboncopy

Freia said:


> Speaking of amps, I had a chance to listen to the battery version RA1. Is it normal for it to have a noticeable noise floor? I was wondering if changing out the batteries out will alleviate the problem.


Mine does not have any noise. But it is sensible for the RCA cable and it's routing.


----------



## ESL-1

Freia said:


> Speaking of amps, I had a chance to listen to the battery version RA1. Is it normal for it to have a noticeable noise floor? I was wondering if changing out the batteries out will alleviate the problem.


I agree that you should not have any noise from the amp.  Being DC powered it is actually a very black silence.  I haven’t used mine in a while but I do think very weak batteries could possibly generate some background,

I hope it is nothing more than that.


----------



## Freia

Could be, as the owner seldom uses it and the batteries inside were used for quite some time.


----------



## Stevko (Jan 20, 2022)

erics75 said:


> I think it's great info for the group, there must be a few Vali owners out there curious. I loved my Vali 2 (not plus model) with a GE NOS 6CG7. I used to run my old SR225e on them with the tape mod. Really full and bassy sounding compared to the traditional Grado house sound.


Agree.
Tell us more about tubes 

This year I gonna try out som new DAC\AMP`s

So far I like my tr-amp best with Grado. More detailes, forward,  and most engaging.
The schiit also sound good with Grado, but darker,less details and more relaxed.

what to try next?

iFi with Burr Brown?
Topping? A30. and Topping dac? or maybe the dx3 pro+
More Earmen?(the new blue)
Or something from schiit with OP amp?(OP amp= more forward\cleaner sound?) And a better schiit DAC?
(miss my Schiit Hel 2)


----------



## PhenixS1970

I got the same GE NOS 6CG7 tube in my Vali 2 .  I had no experience at all with tubes but it seemed a very popular option.


----------



## Stevko

https://www.marantz.com/en-us/product/network-audio-players/na6006

Anyone tryed this one with Grado?


----------



## funkymartyn

Stevko said:


> https://www.marantz.com/en-us/product/network-audio-players/na6006
> 
> Anyone tryed this one with Grado?


Not tried, but this looks really nice if you want streaming. Clicked on link, says sold out .  I only a 12 year old marantz cd player. With headphone output .  It's still very good .  But mostly I tend to stick my headphones into my schitt magni amp rather than the marantz..(  good if I want to control volume or tracks )  as no remote on amp.


----------



## emorrison33

jonathan c said:


> The newest Grado sibling _chez moi. _[The 6J5 tubes - a pair to go in one adapter - are for the Lyr 3 which will be the initiation h/p/a.]


Let me know how the Hemps are with the Lyr 3, please.  I'm thinking that will be next amp purchase.  My only concern is the power of the Lyr 3.  I have the Vali 2 currently.  If I go a little loud on the volume, my Grado HP's seem to fall apart a little.  Not distortion, just not as "enjoyable".  I'm thinking maybe 85 or 90 decibels.  My normal listening is probably 70.


----------



## johanchandy

Plautus001 said:


> To my ears, the Darkvoice does not "control" the SR325X as well as the THX789 (decent) or the Schitt Asgard 3 (great)


I had a similar experience with the hemp, the hemp needed a somewhat linear sounding dac/amp to shine. Otherwise, it sounds congested, dark, and lacking life. Schiit Asgard 3(with the modius) and the new topping dx3 pro+ are options that worked well for me. I didn't like them with sources like the ifi zen and the darkvoice.


----------



## emorrison33

Nicolas from France said:


> I had the GS1000e. I really loved it especially the soundstage. However i always tought the bass was weird so i sold it. Is the GS3000e an upgrade on that side?


I go back and forth every time I listen to the GS1000e.  Between selling them and keeping them.  It's the bass...like a member posted not too many posts back...tubby.  Not all the time though.  It seems fine when I listen to classical or acoustic type music, which is alot of the time.  Sometimes it's ok with rock, etc. Just weird.


----------



## jonathan c

emorrison33 said:


> Let me know how the Hemps are with the Lyr 3, please.  I'm thinking that will be next amp purchase.  My only concern is the power of the Lyr 3.  I have the Vali 2 currently.  If I go a little loud on the volume, my Grado HP's seem to fall apart a little.  Not distortion, just not as "enjoyable".  I'm thinking maybe 85 or 90 decibels.  My normal listening is probably 70.


The Hemp is glorious with the Lyr 3. Full frequency range is well reproduced - with great detail, dynamics, soundstage. [I have been ‘rolling’ CBS-Hytron 5692, Ken-Rad VT-231, Melz 6N8S (1963) in the Lyr 3. When adapter arrives, I will try double-CJ5.] With a good 6SN7, the Lyr 3 has plenty of power for Grados (and other h/p: except Abyss AB 1266 and Susvara?).


----------



## emorrison33 (Jan 20, 2022)

johanchandy said:


> I had a similar experience with the hemp, the hemp needed a somewhat linear sounding dac/amp to shine. Otherwise, it sounds congested, dark, and lacking life. Schiit Asgard 3(with the modius) and the new topping dx3 pro+ are options that worked well for me. I didn't like them with sources like the ifi zen and the darkvoice.


I second the Asgard 3 with Grado cans.  I have used the Asgard with the Bifrost 2 and the Modi 3+.  Both sound good with the Grado's I have in my arsenal.  I do EQ them sometimes with the Loki+ or the Lokius depending on the song/recording.
Edit to correct: Loki OG not plus


----------



## emorrison33

jonathan c said:


> The Hemp is glorious with the Lyr 3. Full frequency range is well reproduced - with great detail, dynamics, soundstage. [I have been ‘rolling’ CBS-Hytron 5692, Ken-Rad VT-231, Melz 6N8S (1963) in the Lyr 3. When adapter arrives, I will try double-CJ5.] With a good 6SN7, the Lyr 3 has plenty of power for Grados (and other h/p: except Abyss AB 1266 and Susvara?).


I am worried about too much power! LOL  The Vali 2 is like 2.5mW into 32 ohms and the Lyr 3 is 6mW.
I have a PSvane 6SN7-UK, with adapter in my Vali 2, and it's a wonderful tube.


----------



## jonathan c

emorrison33 said:


> I am worried about too much power! LOL  The Vali 2 is like 2.5mW into 32 ohms and the Lyr 3 is 6mW.
> I have a PSvane 6SN7-UK, with adapter in my Vali 2, and it's a wonderful tube.


Don’t be……> is better than <. Power is not utilised at the maximum all the time. The amp should ‘coast’ and have reserves when the music gets to crescendos.


----------



## johanchandy (Jan 20, 2022)

emorrison33 said:


> I second the Asgard 3 with Grado cans.  I have used the Asgard with the Bifrost 2 and the Modi 3+.  Both sound good with the Grado's I have in my arsenal.  I do EQ them sometimes with the Loki+ or the Lokius depending on the song/recording.
> Edit to correct: Loki OG not plus


It's such a great amp! Sounds great with everything I have. Been wanting to try one of the loki's


----------



## jleewachter (Jan 20, 2022)

Picked up a pair of 325x a few days ago and am loving them. I'm no stranger to Grado cans and these are actually my second pair of 325s (previous one being the 325is,) but I'm very surprised how much I'm enjoying the sound of the F Pads. Unfortunately, the comfort on them is absolutely killing me. I'm good for about 30 minutes, but they become unbearable after that amount of time. Are there any 3rd party pads similar to the flats that keep as close as possible to the f pad sound but w/ more padding/comfort? I've tried the G cushions and, while they're more comfortable, the highs become way too harsh for my ears. I've also tried the pads from my MS1s but the sound just isn't as good. Maybe I should just go back to the bowls from my old 325s. Honestly, they never really bothered me comfort wise (or not nearly as uncomfortable as the new f pads...)


----------



## Rebel Chris

Johnatan C, how is your Flux Lab F22 holding up? I think it's 'better' than your Gilmore. Regret of selling my F22.


----------



## johanchandy

jleewachter said:


> Picked up a pair of 325x a few days ago and am loving them. I'm no stranger to Grado cans and these are actually my second pair of 325s (previous one being the 325is,) but I'm very surprised how much I'm enjoying the sound of the F Pads. Unfortunately, the comfort on them is absolutely killing me. I'm good for about 30 minutes, but they become unbearable after that amount of time. Are there any 3rd party pads similar to the flats that keep as close as possible to the f pad sound but w/ more padding/comfort? I've tried the G cushions and, while they're more comfortable, the highs become way too harsh for my ears. I've also tried the pads from my MS1s but the sound just isn't as good. Maybe I should just go back to the bowls from my old 325s. Honestly, they never really bothered me comfort wise (or not nearly as uncomfortable as the new f pads...)



Have you tried bending the headband to reduce the clamp? If not stretch it out just enough that the cups rest lightly on your ears. This does wonders for comfort


----------



## Glokta

jleewachter said:


> Picked up a pair of 325x a few days ago and am loving them. I'm no stranger to Grado cans and these are actually my second pair of 325s (previous one being the 325is,) but I'm very surprised how much I'm enjoying the sound of the F Pads. Unfortunately, the comfort on them is absolutely killing me. I'm good for about 30 minutes, but they become unbearable after that amount of time. Are there any 3rd party pads similar to the flats that keep as close as possible to the f pad sound but w/ more padding/comfort? I've tried the G cushions and, while they're more comfortable, the highs become way too harsh for my ears. I've also tried the pads from my MS1s but the sound just isn't as good. Maybe I should just go back to the bowls from my old 325s. Honestly, they never really bothered me comfort wise (or not nearly as uncomfortable as the new f pads...)


If you scoop them forward, like touching the temple forwards, are they still uncomfortable?
You can try the Shipibo.audio pads, very comfortable, don't change the sound too much.


----------



## YtseJamer

johanchandy said:


> Have you tried bending the headband to reduce the clamp? If not stretch it out just enough that the cups rest lightly on your ears. This does wonders for comfort



+1

I did that with my Hemp, and now I can where them 4-5 hours straight without even noticing that they are on my head.


----------



## jonathan c

Rebel Chris said:


> Johnatan C, how is your Flux Lab F22 holding up? I think it's 'better' than your Gilmore. Regret of selling my F22.


The FA-22 is at ‘the mountain house’: it rotates there with Woo WA6. Love the FA-22 and the GL-II+ 😁


----------



## Delmonaco

Tensen said:


> I’ll second the Vali 2+.  Great sounding with Grado and inexpensive to tube roll.





jleewachter said:


> Picked up a pair of 325x a few days ago and am loving them. I'm no stranger to Grado cans and these are actually my second pair of 325s (previous one being the 325is,) but I'm very surprised how much I'm enjoying the sound of the F Pads. Unfortunately, the comfort on them is absolutely killing me. I'm good for about 30 minutes, but they become unbearable after that amount of time. Are there any 3rd party pads similar to the flats that keep as close as possible to the f pad sound but w/ more padding/comfort? I've tried the G cushions and, while they're more comfortable, the highs become way too harsh for my ears. I've also tried the pads from my MS1s but the sound just isn't as good. Maybe I should just go back to the bowls from my old 325s. Honestly, they never really bothered me comfort wise (or not nearly as uncomfortable as the new f pads...)


I suggest you to wait a little longer, they will improve a lot. Initially I couldn't stay 20 minutes with it (I wear glasses). I did some small bending and just keep using and now I stay 2 hours or more without bothering me. The F Pads is a little strange, very thin, but addicted to the sound of the 325x with them, very rich tones, really amazing. I would say it`s really worth the inicial disconfort.


----------



## jleewachter

johanchandy said:


> Have you tried bending the headband to reduce the clamp? If not stretch it out just enough that the cups rest lightly on your ears. This does wonders for comfort


Yeah, I've done quite a bit of bending. They're definitely looser than when I first got the headphones, but still uncomfortable unfortunately. I'll stick it out with them and hopefully they get better or my ears get tougher (whichever comes first, lol.)


----------



## YtseJamer

jleewachter said:


> Yeah, I've done quite a bit of bending. They're definitely looser than when I first got the headphones, but still uncomfortable unfortunately. I'll stick it out with them and hopefully they get better or my ears get tougher (whichever comes first, lol.)



You can also use warm water with soap to soften the pads.


----------



## erics75

YtseJamer said:


> You can also use warm water with soap to soften the pads.


That does help a lot. I give them a good 3-4 wash/rinse sessions when new to soften them up. One thing I've noticed but not sure if it's mental, is the pads on my new 325X seem softer out of the box than the pads I got on my new 225e while back. Those were very scratchy and irritating to my ears until I did the wash trick. But the 325X pads aren't as rough/scratchy feeling. But i'm going on memory so it could be 100% mental. Does anyone know if Grado is using different foam for the X series pads?


----------



## jleewachter

erics75 said:


> That does help a lot. I give them a good 3-4 wash/rinse sessions when new to soften them up. One thing I've noticed but not sure if it's mental, is the pads on my new 325X seem softer out of the box than the pads I got on my new 225e while back. Those were very scratchy and irritating to my ears until I did the wash trick. But the 325X pads aren't as rough/scratchy feeling. But i'm going on memory so it could be 100% mental. Does anyone know if Grado is using different foam for the X series pads?


Honestly, the foam feels pretty similar between the flats and the bowls that I had on my previous 325is. For me at least, I dont think the issue is as much the scratchiness of the material as it is the fact that the padding is just so thin. Like, it feels like the drivers are literally sitting on my ears from how thin the padding is.


----------



## erics75

jleewachter said:


> Honestly, the foam feels pretty similar between the flats and the bowls that I had on my previous 325is. For me at least, I dont think the issue is as much the scratchiness of the material as it is the fact that the padding is just so thin. Like, it feels like the drivers are literally sitting on my ears from how thin the padding is.


That's a good point, the bowls have a thinner contact patch on the skin vs the flats. It's actually a pretty large difference in contact patch.


----------



## TooFrank

Shane D said:


> My Grado brother!


and mine: have exactly the same with the GH2s Only thing I need to find out how to replace the filling or maybe rather what to replace it with...


----------



## Shane D

TooFrank said:


> and mine: have exactly the same with the GH2s Only thing I need to find out how to replace the filling or maybe rather what to replace it with...


It does get crushed down with use. I go back and forth between the white foam and the black mesh.


----------



## ESL-1 (Jan 20, 2022)

*Hi Guys,

As I may have mentioned I am shrinking my collection a bit as I really am overwhelmed with "Stuff".  I have two additional hobbies one of which has more pieces than my headphones.  Keep an eye out. 

I should be posting a very desirable and not at all easy to get headphone.  No hints but it has a headband and two cups.  I think that non hint will be of absolutely no help.

It should be on Full Size Headphones for Sale by 3:15 EST.

I thought it might be nice to give our Grado family here a heads up at least on this ONE. 


                                    (SOLD)*


----------



## Tensen

emorrison33 said:


> I am worried about too much power! LOL  The Vali 2 is like 2.5mW into 32 ohms and the Lyr 3 is 6mW.
> I have a PSvane 6SN7-UK, with adapter in my Vali 2, and it's a wonderful tube.


I’ll second this tube!  Takes a while to break in but once it does, it’s fantastic!  I also like the jan ge 5670w in it $20 including the adapter!


----------



## ESL-1 (Jan 20, 2022)

*That in my opinion would not be a point of worry or concern as long as you only adjust volume while you are listening to them.  If you were to overpower them they would tell you ahead of any damage by distorting the sound if you were to go to play too loud.  Distortion should never be ignored and I am sure most of you already I have versions of both and there is absolutely no problem.*


----------



## elira

jleewachter said:


> Yeah, I've done quite a bit of bending. They're definitely looser than when I first got the headphones, but still uncomfortable unfortunately. I'll stick it out with them and hopefully they get better or my ears get tougher (whichever comes first, lol.)


The shipibo gimbals help to change the angle of the cups so they don’t press too hard on top of your ear. But you can also try a more aggressive bending of the headband to make them comfortable.


----------



## LazyGrace

Scored pretty good today! I got these, only worn twice, Alessandro MS1 with an immaculate box. They look awesome, sound is well similar to my RS2i but the RS2i is better in every aspect, as expected. Mabye actually the low end is a bit more pronounced with the MS1. Still think it's a nice buy. I have the same box for the RS2i in much worse condition and for the price I paid for the MS1 just the box is already worth it.

Only question is, which version is this, the first I believe?


----------



## jleewachter

LazyGrace said:


> Scored pretty good today! I got these, only worn twice, Alessandro MS1 with an immaculate box. They look awesome, sound is well similar to my RS2i but the RS2i is better in every aspect, as expected. Mabye actually the low end is a bit more pronounced with the MS1. Still think it's a nice buy. I have the same box for the RS2i in much worse condition and for the price I paid for the MS1 just the box is already worth it.
> 
> Only question is, which version is this, the first I believe?


That's the revised 2009 version. The original version has the flatter/shallower cups.


----------



## Kommando

Recently bought the Grado SR225e and I love them!!

I have owned many higher end Grado/Alessandro models before and the SR225e stack up really nicely. Replacing the stock pads with the old Senn HD414 yellows (with cut outs) make them much more comfy and they still sound great.

Gotta love how Grado headphones just make music enjoyable. Even when I’m critical listening I tend to drift into the music.


----------



## jleewachter

elira said:


> The shipibo gimbals help to change the angle of the cups so they don’t press too hard on top of your ear. But you can also try a more aggressive bending of the headband to make them comfortable.



Yeah, I'll give it a shot. Honestly, I might just end up downgrading to the 225x as the earcups are much lighter. I tried the flats on my old MS1s and they're not nearly as uncomfortable as the 325x. Gonna miss that metal though....


----------



## Luckyleo (Jan 20, 2022)

Stevko said:


> Agree.
> Tell us more about tubes
> 
> This year I gonna try out som new DAC\AMP`s
> ...


Hey now!

It's all subjective, but I didn't care for ANY Topping Amps or Dacs.  Clean, powerful, lacking the "life force" and energy that I'm looking for.  YMMV


----------



## Plautus001

johanchandy said:


> I had a similar experience with the hemp, the hemp needed a somewhat linear sounding dac/amp to shine. Otherwise, it sounds congested, dark, and lacking life. Schiit Asgard 3(with the modius) and the new topping dx3 pro+ are options that worked well for me. I didn't like them with sources like the ifi zen and the darkvoice.


I have the Modius and I have it connected to an Asgard 3 (single ended) and Drop THX789 (balanced).  

Only a few headphones seem to sound better on the THX789... most of my headphones (including Grados) like the Asgard 3 better.


----------



## Plautus001

jleewachter said:


> Picked up a pair of 325x a few days ago and am loving them. I'm no stranger to Grado cans and these are actually my second pair of 325s (previous one being the 325is,) but I'm very surprised how much I'm enjoying the sound of the F Pads. Unfortunately, the comfort on them is absolutely killing me. I'm good for about 30 minutes, but they become unbearable after that amount of time. Are there any 3rd party pads similar to the flats that keep as close as possible to the f pad sound but w/ more padding/comfort? I've tried the G cushions and, while they're more comfortable, the highs become way too harsh for my ears. I've also tried the pads from my MS1s but the sound just isn't as good. Maybe I should just go back to the bowls from my old 325s. Honestly, they never really bothered me comfort wise (or not nearly as uncomfortable as the new f pads...)


Trying wearing them lower down on the ears... less pressure.


----------



## Luckyleo

Just a general note about my experience with the RS1x.  I have been listening to it exclusively for 3-4 weeks now.  I'm not going to get into the changes in sound here.  Instead, I'll just say that the L pads have become very comfortable, and the cable has relaxed significantly and isn't the pain that it was out of the box.  Great headphone, great company, and believe it or not, great comfort.

Leo


----------



## jleewachter

Plautus001 said:


> Trying wearing them lower down on the ears... less pressure.



no can do unfortunately... the enormity of my head has maxed out the adjustment mechanisms... lol


----------



## rasmushorn

Kommando said:


> Recently bought the Grado SR225e and I love them!!
> 
> I have owned many higher end Grado/Alessandro models before and the SR225e stack up really nicely. Replacing the stock pads with the old Senn HD414 yellows (with cut outs) make them much more comfy and they still sound great.
> 
> Gotta love how Grado headphones just make music enjoyable. Even when I’m critical listening I tend to drift into the music.


225e FTW! 
My biggest problem each day is not what clothes to wear or what to have for breakfast. My wife takes care of all that. 
But she cannot help with selecting which headphone to bring to the office or use at the homeoffice. But your comment made me take out the 225e. The perfect way to sharpen the mind, be present in the music and end the week in high performance mode. Then after work tonight, the Hemps can let me ease into mellow weekend mode. Have a wonderful day Grado friends.


----------



## Stevko

Luckyleo said:


> Hey now!
> 
> It's all subjective, but I didn't care for ANY Topping Amps or Dacs.  Clean, powerful, lacking the "life force" and energy that I'm looking for.  YMMV


Looking for something similar to the earmen sound. Energy,engaging,fast, forward and detailed. (more like grado)
Only used my tr-amp the last months. Tried my schiit stack for first time this year. It also sounds good. But lack some details and energy.it is warmer.
Everyone talking about the clean and detailed Topping sound.
Maybe Topping isn`t the right choise for me. I also want life force

So what to buy/try next?


----------



## PhenixS1970 (Jan 21, 2022)

As we all like pictures  sharing these two legends.  Very happy that I found both GS1000i and GH1 in the past two months.


----------



## Stevko

Plautus001 said:


> I have the Modius and I have it connected to an Asgard 3 (single ended) and Drop THX789 (balanced).
> 
> Only a few headphones seem to sound better on the THX789... most of my headphones (including Grados) like the Asgard 3 better.


maybe I should try asgard 3 with the new daccard


----------



## DTgill

Stevko said:


> Looking for something similar to the earmen sound. Energy,engaging,fast, forward and detailed. (more like grado)
> Only used my tr-amp the last months. Tried my schiit stack for first time this year. It also sounds good. But lack some details and energy.it is warmer.
> Everyone talking about the clean and detailed Topping sound.
> Maybe Topping isn`t the right choise for me. I also want life force
> ...


You might look at Burson... 

My GS1000 pair really well with my just acquired Burson Playmate 2, nicely organic sound great highs mids, and lows.


----------



## Stevko

DTgill said:


> You might look at Burson...
> 
> My GS1000 pair really well with my just acquired Burson Playmate 2, nicely organic sound great highs mids, and lows.


Looks good. Class A.Good build
Nice unit.
Possible to buy it internationally.
Bursons site show customers pics. Many Grado pics.
Ok price


----------



## ESL-1 (Jan 21, 2022)

Stevko said:


> Looks good. Class A.Good build
> Nice unit.
> Possible to buy it internationally.
> Bursons site show customers pics. Many Grado pics.
> Ok price


I have the Burson HA-160 and it does very well with Grados along with many other brands.  Amazing with the Hemp but extremely good across the board. Build quality is extremely good.  Maybe it will make my next “trim the collection” list.


----------



## Stevko

Stevko said:


> maybe I should try asgard 3 with the new daccard


Still only 1.4V out from daccard


----------



## elira

Stevko said:


> Still only 1.4V out from daccard


I don't think that matters, does it?


----------



## Stevko

elira said:


> I don't think that matters, does it?


Maybe with 600ohm headphones.
And a little bit more hiss with grado?


----------



## elira

Stevko said:


> Maybe with 600ohm headphones.
> And a little bit more hiss with grado?


I had a Jotunheim the original DAC board and never had any hissing with my GS2000e.


----------



## Plautus001

Stevko said:


> Still only 1.4V out from daccard


Not the new ESS card...


----------



## jonathan c

Another worthwhile look at the HeadAmp Gilmore Lite II with Grado RS-1x: airy / detailed / natural / spellbinding!  _Synergy hardly ever exceeds this:

_


----------



## Stevko

elira said:


> I had a Jotunheim the original DAC board and never had any hissing with my GS2000e.


Good to hear. Then it should work for me


----------



## Stevko (Jan 21, 2022)

Plautus001 said:


> Not the new ESS card...


Yep. Old and new=1.4V

*Tom E* (Schiit Audio) 

Jan 21, 2022, 9:42 PST 

It's 1.4V
All the Best,
Tom E.


----------



## DTgill

Stevko said:


> Maybe with 600ohm headphones.
> And a little bit more hiss with grado?


I have a  Jotunheim with the multi-bit dac built in and I don't have any problems with background noise my Grado SR325x  are hooked up to it


----------



## carboncopy

I am a bit confused. I got today my G Pad replacement. To my knowledge I ordered originals. That price certainly suggested it...

https://www.justhifi.de/grado-ohrpolster-1000-g-cushions-a11434.html

Now if I put them beside the originals I got with the 3000e the hole is definitely smaller. Other small differences too.

What's going on? Are there several original versions? Does the 3000e has it's own type of pad? Or I just bought a fake original?

(To the right is the original, to the left the one I got now)


----------



## carboncopy

So, here is a picture with the "new" pad


----------



## carboncopy

And that's the original...


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 22, 2022)

It does not seem to be that much a difference in the picture, but the original I got is almost flush with the driver, the new one is different there too...

And as for the sound it took about half song to ditch the new ones away. The GS3000e now became sibillant to the degree that it was distrubing. With the original it's not sibilliant at all. But the whole sound was a bit off with the new pad. Had I got the headphones with these "new" pads they would go back. A pad can really make/break this phone.

So...the question where can I get in Europe original GS3000e pads?


----------



## Stevko

DTgill said:


> I have a  Jotunheim with the multi-bit dac built in and I don't have any problems with background noise my Grado SR325x  are hooked up to it


Magnius/modius looks like a good alternative!
Only 398$


----------



## jonathan c

ESL-1 said:


> I have the Burson HA-160 and it does very well with Grados along with many other brands.  Amazing with the Hemp but extremely good across the board. Build quality is extremely good.  Maybe it will make my next “trim the collection” list.


…meaning that the HA-160 will survive the next trim or be in the next trim?…


----------



## Stevko

A guy was selling a
Burson HA 160 DS for 250$
But I am to slow.
Sold after few hours.


----------



## ESL-1

Even the angle of the dish is wrong.  Definitely not a real Grado part.  Grado pads do actually break in a bit and the foam usually gets a bit more comfortable.  The flats on my SR325x actually feels smooth and I find quite comfortable.


----------



## DTgill

Stevko said:


> A guy was selling a
> Burson HA 160 DS for 250$
> But I am to slow.
> Sold after few hours.


You have to strike while the fires hot!


----------



## ESL-1

DTgill said:


> You have to strike wall of fires hot!


That was a crazy cheap price.


----------



## DTgill

ESL-1 said:


> That was a crazy cheap price.


I see them on eBay for around $450 and up, so yeah that was a crazy deal


----------



## ESL-1

DTgill said:


> I see them on eBay for around $450 and up, so yeah that was a crazy deal


That is a more appropriate value.  The build quality is excellent.


----------



## jleewachter

So, apologies if I missed an answer to this question, but do the woven cables on the new X series ever loosen up over time? I just got mine a few days ago (325x & 225x) and they're literally the most unweildy cables I've ever seen. Like, I appreciate Grado trying to make them more durable, but this is way too much.


----------



## jonathan c (Jan 22, 2022)

jleewachter said:


> So, apologies if I missed an answer to this question, but do the woven cables on the new X series ever loosen up over time? I just got mine a few days ago (325x & 225x) and they're literally the most unweildy cables I've ever seen. Like, I appreciate Grado trying to make them more durable, but this is way too much.


They do loosen up. I initially worked them for a minute or so by hand each time that I used the headphone. Also, avoid cold storage (automobiles…).


----------



## David222

jonathan c said:


> The FA-22 is at ‘the mountain house’: it rotates there with Woo WA6. Love the FA-22 and the GL-II+ 😁



I'm not convinced "mountain house" duty is a good thing ...but likely better than "behind the mountain house"


----------



## David222

DTgill said:


> You might look at Burson...
> 
> My GS1000 pair really well with my just acquired Burson Playmate 2, nicely organic sound great highs mids, and lows.



+1 for Burson!!


----------



## Luckyleo

jleewachter said:


> So, apologies if I missed an answer to this question, but do the woven cables on the new X series ever loosen up over time? I just got mine a few days ago (325x & 225x) and they're literally the most unweildy cables I've ever seen. Like, I appreciate Grado trying to make them more durable, but this is way too much.


Yes!  Mine are about 6 weeks old now, and I use them 2-4 hours a day.  Much "looser".  They don't get tangled up as easily.


----------



## jonathan c

A day with Grado is Grade “A”!


----------



## ESL-1

Very decorative, they all look so well together.  I was wondering if you had any fingerprinting issue on your PS2000e.  They look as new.  I found out that Formula F11 top coat works great on them.  (and glass, lens, smart phones).  I keep the phones in a hard case when not in use.  One quick wipe with F11 fluid on a good microfiber towel.  Down side is they only sell kits with a quart sprayer and accessories.


----------



## jonathan c

ESL-1 said:


> Very decorative, they all look so well together.  I was wondering if you had any fingerprinting issue on your PS2000e.  They look as new.  I found out that Formula F11 top coat works great on them.  (and glass, lens, smart phones).  I keep the phones in a hard case when not in use.  One quick wipe with F11 fluid on a good microfiber towel.  Down side is they only sell kits with a quart sprayer and accessories.


I wipe off the PS2000e with a lightly damp velvet cloth + keep the PS2000e in a large Grado ‘clamshell’ case after use. 👍


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jonathan c said:


> I wipe off the PS2000e with a lightly damp velvet cloth + keep the PS2000e in a large Grado ‘clamshell’ case after use. 👍


And if you notice, the earpads on his Grados do double duty by keeping the dust off his gear


----------



## Shane D

For those that know, is there much of a difference between the GH2's and GH3's?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Shane D said:


> For those that know, is there much of a difference between the GH2's and GH3's?


A lot. The GH3 is a lot smaller, and comes with SR60/80 style flat pads. It's basically just a prettier SR60e for me. I dont use mine much.

The GH2 is similar to a Reference Series model as far as size, fit, etc. It's really quite nice and one of my favorites.


----------



## Shane D

Joaquin Dinero said:


> A lot. The GH3 is a lot smaller, and comes with SR60/80 style flat pads. It's basically just a prettier SR60e for me. I dont use mine much.
> 
> The GH2 is similar to a Reference Series model as far as size, fit, etc. It's really quite nice and one of my favorites.


Yeah, I love my GH2's but a set of GH3's popped up near me and I was wondering if they offered any great difference.?


----------



## ESL-1

Joaquin Dinero said:


> A lot. The GH3 is a lot smaller, and comes with SR60/80 style flat pads. It's basically just a prettier SR60e for me. I dont use mine much.
> 
> The GH2 is similar to a Reference Series model as far as size, fit, etc. It's really quite nice and one of my favorites.


GH2 / GH3


----------



## ESL-1 (Jan 23, 2022)

I find the GH3 a very comfy fit and performed well in my opinion as Grado’s entry level “woodie”.

I agree that the GH2 is very special.


----------



## Shane D

So, it sounds like it's not worth bothering with.

Just checking.


----------



## snapple10

Attempting to stream down my collections, might have to look further.. Grados with acoustic 👍
HF-1 with Zebrawood will be hard to replace .
Favorite Grado was PS500e ( 4pin xlr) but if force to pick GH1 or Hemp will do
Happy Listening!!
Just ❤️seeing pics of gears


----------



## ESL-1

snapple10 said:


> Attempting to stream down my collections, might have to look further.. Grados with acoustic 👍
> HF-1 with Zebrawood will be hard to replace .
> Favorite Grado was PS500e ( 4pin xlr) but if force to pick GH1 or Hemp will do
> Happy Listening!!
> Just ❤️seeing pics of gears


Nice family photo, the zebra 🦓 is striking.  

BTW, since you mentioned the PS500e.  I am pretty sure that model will be fading away.  I know I like mine and the PS500 before that.


----------



## snapple10

ESL-1 said:


> Nice family photo, the zebra 🦓 is striking.
> 
> BTW, since you mentioned the PS500e.  I am pretty sure that model will be fading away.  I know I like mine and the PS500 before that.


thanks , like the options Grado selections provide. And enjoy the pics others post


----------



## Benno1988

ESL-1 said:


> I find the GH3 a very comfy fit and performed well in my opinion as Grado’s entry level “woodie”.
> 
> I agree that the GH2 is very special.


What pads do you use on the GH2? I have a pair.

Also! Is there any extended rod available? I have a big head and I'm maxed on the rods and with the G pas, still could use a bit more.


----------



## Shane D

Benno1988 said:


> What pads do you use on the GH2? I have a pair.
> 
> Also! Is there any extended rod available? I have a big head and I'm maxed on the rods and with the G pas, still could use a bit more.


The GH2's LOVE the Beautiful Audio pads!


----------



## Benno1988

Shane D said:


> The GH2's LOVE the Beautiful Audio pads!


Reckon they'd go well with the Large ones? Or just the L Cush replacement stock BA ones?


----------



## Shane D

Benno1988 said:


> Reckon they'd go well with the Large ones? Or just the L Cush replacement stock BA ones?


There was guy on here a year or two ago that bought them for GS3000e's, I think, and they wouldn't fit on the larger driver headphones.

He may make them for the bigger ones now.
Beautifulaudio.biz


----------



## snapple10

Shane D said:


> The GH2's LOVE the Beautiful Audio pads!


Just searched and that's actually a company , was thinking you were joking with Beautiful, as in Grado is beautiful


----------



## carboncopy

Shane D said:


> There was guy on here a year or two ago that bought them for GS3000e's, I think, and they wouldn't fit on the larger driver headphones.
> 
> He may make them for the bigger ones now.
> Beautifulaudio.biz


Even the bigger ones are too small for the GS3000e. It was good for the GS1000i, but too small for the 3000e


----------



## ESL-1

Benno1988 said:


> What pads do you use on the GH2? I have a pair.
> 
> Also! Is there any extended rod available? I have a big head and I'm maxed on the rods and with the G pas, still could use a bit more.


It is my only Grado with aftermarket pads which in this case are the hybrid leather with wool by Beautiful Audio.

I also very much still like the GH2 with stock L pads.  They also look good and are extra comfy.


----------



## joseph69

ESL-1 said:


> It is my only Grado with aftermarket pads which in this case are the hybrid leather with wool by Beautiful Audio.
> 
> I also very much still like the GH2 with stock L pads.  They also look good and are extra comfy.


Joe, are those G or L cushions from BA?


----------



## Shane D

joseph69 said:


> Joe, are those G or L cushions from BA?


He does G cushions.


----------



## murphythecat (Jan 24, 2022)

1 month later. I'm using RS2x half the time. These are honestly so good. sort of a bargain imo

RS2x is all about pads. I'll probably build a small measuring setup and then try as many pads variation to try to get the most neutral FR but the RS2x is TOTALLY dependent on the pads acoustical properties.


----------



## joseph69

Shane D said:


> He does G cushions.


Not too sure about that because Joe likes his Grado's with the factory cushions in almost every case, although they do look like G cushions to me. I on the other hand, exclusively use Grado G cushions on both, my GH1& GH2 so it's possible you're thinking of me.


----------



## Shane D

joseph69 said:


> Not too sure about that because Joe likes his Grado's with the factory cushions in almost every case, although they do look like G cushions to me. I on the other hand, exclusively use Grado G cushions on both, my GH1& GH2 so it's possible you're thinking of me.


As far as I knew, I thought BA only did G-cushions and his own pads. Of course I could be wrong about that. It wouldn't be the first time. Not even today.


----------



## joseph69

Shane D said:


> As far as I knew, I thought BA only did G-cushions and his own pads. Of course I could be wrong about that. It wouldn't be the first time. Not even today.


BA also does L cushions because Joe had given me a pair to use with my RS1i.
I could be wrong as well, so we'll see what Joe has to say, but again, they certainly look too big to be L cushions which is why I questioned it in the first place, and I would be surprised if Joe was using G cushions on his GH2.


----------



## ESL-1

Shane D said:


> There was guy on here a year or two ago that bought them for GS3000e's, I think, and they wouldn't fit on the larger driver headphones.
> 
> He may make them for the bigger ones now.
> Beautifulaudio.biz


The Beautiful Audio pads are very comfortable and look great.  I do have them on my GH2.  I posted a photo or two of them recently.  If anyone wants to see a better shot of them just let me know.


----------



## ESL-1

joseph69 said:


> BA also does L cushions because Joe had given me a pair to use with my RS1i.
> I could be wrong as well, so we'll see what Joe has to say, but again, they certainly look too big to be L cushions which is why I questioned it in the first place, and I would be surprised if Joe was using G cushions on his GH2.


You’re right Joe, only have the Beautiful Audio pads on my GH2 that you heard.  All my other Grados have the pads they came with other than having Grado flats on my PS500e & RS1e.

Joe G


----------



## ESL-1 (Jan 24, 2022)

joseph69 said:


> BA also does L cushions because Joe had given me a pair to use with my RS1i.
> I could be wrong as well, so we'll see what Joe has to say, but again, they certainly look too big to be L cushions which is why I questioned it in the first place, and I would be surprised if Joe was using G cushions on his GH2.


I just checked and Beautiful Audio does make a G cushion which is available only in his hybrid version with leather outside and merlino wool inside.  The L cushions are available as described above and also all leather.  I have the L hybrid on my GH2.
Joe G
PS. The third attachment was copied from the Beautiful Audio website which Shane listed.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Shane D said:


> Beautifulaudio.biz


New Zealand! I have one friend there. Now I know what he can bring me on his next trip.



ESL-1 said:


> It is my only Grado with aftermarket pads which in this case are the hybrid leather *with wool* by Beautiful Audio.





ESL-1 said:


> hybrid version with* leather outside and merlino wool *inside


Yeah New Zealand, definitely New Zealand!


----------



## jonathan c

Shane D said:


> Beautifulaudio.biz….


….how about beautiful keys?…


----------



## TheBlackDawnR3

So, I just got a used set of SR325x in. I like how these pads sound, but I'm not a fan of how they feel. any suggestions?


----------



## elira

TheBlackDawnR3 said:


> So, I just got a used set of SR325x in. I like how these pads sound, but I'm not a fan of how they feel. any suggestions?


If it's the pressure, bend the headband. If it's the texture, you could try the beautiful audio or the shipibo ones.


----------



## quentinspriggs

elira said:


> If it's the pressure, bend the headband. If it's the texture, you could try the beautiful audio or the shipibo ones.


The Shipibo pads are definitly more comfortable, but they make them not sound like Grado's. Too bassy, and no mids or treble quality.


----------



## elira

quentinspriggs said:


> The Shipibo pads are definitly more comfortable, but they make them not sound like Grado's. Too bassy, and no mids or treble quality.


I had a similar experience with the Beautiful Audio ones, but some people seem to like them.


----------



## joseph69

If anyone is interested I'll be putting my 'mint condition" RS1i up for sale within the next couple of days along with new Grado L cushions and new TTVJ Flat pads. Pm me with any interest.


----------



## David222

I find myself drawn (back) to the Hemps each night.... Not sure what it is -- they are not my most resolving -- not my best timbre -- not my most dynamic -- hard to define... they just pull you consistently into a fun/happy place


----------



## DTgill

David222 said:


> I find myself drawn (back) to the Hemps each night.... Not sure what it is -- they are not my most resolving -- not my best timbre -- not my most dynamic -- hard to define... they just pull you consistently into a fun/happy place


Clear(y) Grado...


----------



## David222

DTgill said:


> Clear(y) Grado...



Seems that way  

These are my first Grados...sorting out what to acquire next and not overlap with the Hemps (too much)...leaning towards RS1x (open to suggestions / always learning)


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy (Jan 26, 2022)

I love these headphones so much, and they were so pretty, but it makes me sad that I've had to deform the headband so much to make them comfortable enough for long listening sessions. They are now all-day ready.

Anyone else care to share your headband contortions so I can feel less bad about this?

Also after trying ALL the pads official Grado G, as overpriced as they are, are my overall favourite (this is for soundstage and clarity junkies, and comfort!... It's not for bassheads. Bassheads go shipibo. Geekria G pads are the the best all rounder).


----------



## Glokta

That's why they have a spring steel band inside so you can mould them to your liking. There's nothing to feel bad about, that's what you're supposed to do.


----------



## quentinspriggs

joseph69 said:


> If anyone is interested I'll be putting my 'mint condition" RS1i up for sale within the next couple of days along with new Grado L cushions and new TTVJ Flat pads. Pm me with any interest.


PM'd


----------



## funkymartyn

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> I love these headphones so much, and they were so pretty, but it makes me sad that I've had to deform the headband so much to make them comfortable enough for long listening sessions. They are now all-day ready.
> 
> Anyone else care to share your headband contortions so I can feel less bad about this?
> 
> Also after trying ALL the pads official Grado G, as overpriced as they are, are my overall favourite (this is for soundstage and clarity junkies, and comfort!... It's not for bassheads. Bassheads go shipibo. Geekria G pads are the the best all rounder).


That seems a bit too extreme.....you only have a small head or what  ??   Never seen any grado bent like that before. ?   Did you try maybe wearing a cap while wearing your headphones.  Just a thought.


----------



## DTgill

Pad wash day, and trying some eBay Chinese Grado comfort pads on my modded SR325x


----------



## TheBlackDawnR3

elira said:


> I had a similar experience with the Beautiful Audio ones, but some people seem to like them.


Which pads did you try? After listening to the 325x for a while, I'd like a little more treble than what the F cushions offer. At this point, I'm just trying to get as much info as possible on the options.


----------



## elira

TheBlackDawnR3 said:


> Which pads did you try? After listening to the 325x for a while, I'd like a little more treble than what the F cushions offer. At this point, I'm just trying to get as much info as possible on the options.


I tried the "Grado Small: Merino". I think the L pads will give you more treble.


----------



## Shane D

For the veterans/collectors here, do you have any comments on the original RS2's?
A set just came available and I have no idea what they are like.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

funkymartyn said:


> That seems a bit too extreme.....you only have a small head or what  ??   Never seen any grado bent like that before. ?   Did you try maybe wearing a cap while wearing your headphones.  Just a thought.


I have a tiny head... Remember back in the day when baseball caps had those straps with buttons that clicked into the holes?... I'd be the guy who had to overlap the straps and only use the last button/hole to get the cap to fit.

The weird shape of the headband is also inspired by Sennheiser HD650 headband. The pointy top creates a small gap between the headband and the top of my head so the contact is more to the sides and no more hotspots.

Madness to the method


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

DTgill said:


> Pad wash day, and trying some eBay Chinese Grado comfort pads on my modded SR325x


I think I have those same pads. Wang Yifei, something like that? 

The ones I have are serious bass boosters. Beats by Grado, I call them.


----------



## DTgill

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I think I have those same pads. Wang Yifei, something like that?
> 
> The ones I have are serious bass boosters. Beats by Grado, I call them.


LOL... They do boost the bass, but kind of shrink the mids, almost like being in a tunnel.
I'm using L-pads right now, I'm probably going to throw the Chinese comfort pads away.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

DTgill said:


> LOL... They do boost the bass, but kind of shrink the mids, almost like being in a tunnel.
> I'm using L-pads right now, I'm probably going to throw the Chinese comfort pads away.


That's a good description 😁

I keep mine around for the novelty; they can be fun for a few tracks.


----------



## DTgill

Joaquin Dinero said:


> That's a good description 😁
> 
> I keep mine around for the novelty; they can be fun for a few tracks.


I know what you mean, just when the music starts to sound good, another song comes along and wrecks the sound...  So much for comfort, probably can't wear them in the summer due to the pleather.


----------



## nycdoi

it's been over 10 years since i last listened to a pair of Grado and im itching to get a pair. any recommendation to start? which model has best performance to value ratio?


----------



## snapple10

nycdoi said:


> it's been over 10 years since i last listened to a pair of Grado and im itching to get a pair. any recommendation to start? which model has best performance to value ratio?


Probably will get different views, which is a good thing 
value- Grado SR80
fun at the moment Hemp with GH1 coming in a very close second


----------



## YtseJamer

nycdoi said:


> it's been over 10 years since i last listened to a pair of Grado and im itching to get a pair. any recommendation to start? which model has best performance to value ratio?



Hemp or the 325x


----------



## jonathan c

nycdoi said:


> it's been over 10 years since i last listened to a pair of Grado and im itching to get a pair. any recommendation to start? which model has best performance to value ratio?


Grado RS-1x (with requisite break-in)


----------



## JoeTho

nycdoi said:


> it's been over 10 years since i last listened to a pair of Grado and im itching to get a pair. any recommendation to start? which model has best performance to value ratio?


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

nycdoi said:


> it's been over 10 years since i last listened to a pair of Grado and im itching to get a pair. any recommendation to start? which model has best performance to value ratio?




Performance to value? SR60x with £/$10 Geekria G Pads. The sound you get for the price is outstanding!

If you're willing to spend more, Hemps are wonderful. Again consider pad mod to Geekria G as a start. 

I've not heard the 325x but I've been tempted but all of the positive feedback they've had.  

More expensive than those I feel like you're in straight performance (less value) territory, but if you have the budget, go for it.


----------



## Stevko

225/325 is a very good choice.
More expensive Grados is not SO much better. save your money and buy a good dac\amp instead.
And your 225\325 sounds even better.
check out Ermen tr-amp, earmen eagle, ifi xdsd, fiio btr5, ifi go Blue or someting stationary.(ifi zen dac)


----------



## VinMAC

Shane D said:


> For the veterans/collectors here, do you have any comments on the original RS2's?
> A set just came available and I have no idea what they are like.


I love them! They have really huge stage, transparent sound an a really good punch. But the bass is more week.


----------



## Bernard23

I'm patiently waiting for the love to erupt for the RS2x, but so far very little! I have these in my sights as the endgame Grado for me, as I would like a collection from different brands, nt just Grado. I'm keen to hear how they compare to Hemp. I've heard they do well, but one data set isn't particularly reliable.


----------



## nycdoi

Thanks for the recommendation, everyone. I dont think i can get a pair of GH1 or Hemp easily these days. They are limited are they not? I will probably get a pair of sr60 or sr80 to start with unless they cant provide even a glimpse of what the higher end grados can do. If i like them enough i will probably move up to RS territory. What about the GS series? the price difference going from rs1x to gs1000e is not that big.


----------



## carboncopy

nycdoi said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, everyone. I dont think i can get a pair of GH1 or Hemp easily these days. They are limited are they not? I will probably get a pair of sr60 or sr80 to start with unless they cant provide even a glimpse of what the higher end grados can do. If i like them enough i will probably move up to RS territory. What about the GS series? the price difference going from rs1x to gs1000e is not that big.


HEMP can you buy I think. GH1 is not that easy...


----------



## YtseJamer

nycdoi said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, everyone. I dont think i can get a pair of GH1 or Hemp easily these days. They are limited are they not? I will probably get a pair of sr60 or sr80 to start with unless they cant provide even a glimpse of what the higher end grados can do. If i like them enough i will probably move up to RS territory. What about the GS series? the price difference going from rs1x to gs1000e is not that big.



The Hemp are in stock everywhere.

You should go with the Hemp or the 325x if you want to hear the real capabilities of the new X driver.


----------



## quentinspriggs

I love all my X series Grado's. The only pads I greatly dislike are the S cush, everything else is fine.


----------



## Delmonaco

nycdoi said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, everyone. I dont think i can get a pair of GH1 or Hemp easily these days. They are limited are they not? I will probably get a pair of sr60 or sr80 to start with unless they cant provide even a glimpse of what the higher end grados can do. If i like them enough i will probably move up to RS territory. What about the GS series? the price difference going from rs1x to gs1000e is not that big.



If money is a issue, and if it's a first buy, I think you will be pretty happy with the sr60 or sr80. I bought my first Grado (and first good headphone) two years ago, a 80e, and it made me super happy and impressed. Now I just bought the 325x and it`s a hugh jump. But I'm happy that I start with the 80e. The feeling that "It doesn`t get any better than this" and then a new world with the 325x. Very found of them both. And sometimes I still go back to the 80e, there is a delicious rawness in them. But... the new driver is fuller, richer, balanced. Yes, I'm in love.


----------



## Audio Addict

NickMimi said:


> I found the answer!
> Custom V8 drivers made by Symphones.
> 
> Below is quoted direct from Shipibo:
> ...


I was wondering if anyone had purchased the Shipibo Audio Waira headphone?  I just ordered a pair with the Anaconda cable and 4.4mm balanced termination.  It will about a month before it is shipped.

https://www.shipibo.audio/product-page/shipibo-audio-waira


----------



## elira

Audio Addict said:


> I was wondering if anyone had purchased the Shipibo Audio Waira headphone?  I just ordered a pair with the Anaconda cable and 4.4mm balanced termination.  It will about a month before it is shipped.
> 
> https://www.shipibo.audio/product-page/shipibo-audio-waira


I am curious about it, but the price is a bit high to blindly buy and I haven't seen any reviews.


----------



## Audio Addict

elira said:


> I am curious about it, but the price is a bit high to blindly buy and I haven't seen any reviews.


I have several Grado's and this one peaked my interest.  My limited understanding is the sound signature should be above the RS1x but I will find out in a month.  I plan to compare it to my GH1 and HP-2.


----------



## snapple10 (Jan 27, 2022)

Audio Addict said:


> I have several Grado's and this one peaked my interest.  My limited understanding is the sound signature should be above the RS1x but I will find out in a month.  I plan to compare it to my GH1 and HP-2.


I will buy it based on the  look alone ( yes, I am one of those ) ,
impression especially with GH1( have this)  will be helpful but I have learned , must be on head to fully understand


----------



## earmonger (Jan 28, 2022)

nycdoi said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, everyone. I dont think i can get a pair of GH1 or Hemp easily these days. They are limited are they not? I will probably get a pair of sr60 or sr80 to start with unless they cant provide even a glimpse of what the higher end grados can do. If i like them enough i will probably move up to RS territory. What about the GS series? the price difference going from rs1x to gs1000e is not that big.


You should start with the SR225 or SR325 rather than the SR60 or SR80. Not that much more $$ for a big step up.


----------



## JollyJ

elira said:


> I am curious about it, but the price is a bit high to blindly buy and I haven't seen any reviews.


This. I just ordered pads from them and was intrigued by that very sexy looking Shipibo Audio Waira. Couldn't find anyone talking about it though. Very curious to hear what you think and what you might compare it to @Audio Addict !


----------



## ixcwylde

Been continuing on the journey with my first pair of Grados. I got the Grado 325x, which come with the F-Pad. I posted a while ago about them, because I was curious about other pads, but someone advised me to stick it out with the F-Pads. I gotta say, it really has improved so much. I'm not sure what it is, but for whatever reason the foam became more and more comfortable as I've worn them, and the sound has settled in along with them! I think they must have just softened up and sit better on my ears. It took about three weeks I'd say! So I just wanted to encourage anyone who's been struggling a bit with the f pads to just stick it out, their sound stage is phenomenal and they really add to the 325x being so aggressive and lively. Music is wonderful on these things.


----------



## henriks (Jan 28, 2022)

60x to 325x on sale at zococity.es for EU users this weekend, i got 100 euros of a 325x(compared to Denmark) https://zococity.es/#/161dbf9d-5573...age=2&query=grado&query_name=match_and&rpp=20


----------



## Stevko

henriks said:


> 60x to 325x on sale at zococity.es for EU users this weekend, i got 100 euros of a 325x(compared to Denmark) https://zococity.es/#/161dbf9d-5573...age=2&query=grado&query_name=match_and&rpp=20


153 euro for 225e. great price
Do they ship outside EU? prices inkl or ecl VAT?


----------



## Plautus001

Listening to "Woke up this Morning" Alabama 3...

Woke up this Morning

Schiit Modius > Asgard 3 > SR325x

Wow!!! Holy Schiit! Anyone who thinks Grados don't have bass is doing it wrong...


----------



## TooFrank

Plautus001 said:


> Listening to "Woke up this Morning" Alabama 3...
> 
> Woke up this Morning
> 
> ...


This combo is also pretty good sounding (GW100 with G-pads)


----------



## Bernard23

Plautus001 said:


> Listening to "Woke up this Morning" Alabama 3...
> 
> Woke up this Morning
> 
> ...


I've just acquired some Sennheiser HD560S, and as good as they are they don't slam your skull with as much dynamic impact as Hemp. My 325e are very different, I think I prefer the Sennys more neutral and extended presentation. I would imagine the 325x to be very different from the e; either way all routes point towards RS2x.......


----------



## ESL-1 (Jan 29, 2022)

Hi everyone.  

I was curious on any feedback from Grado fans that have purchased Shipibo Gimbals.  Interested in how you like them (or not) and besides a nice look what benefits do you find with them?  Would you or have you purchased them more than once?

Thanks ahead of time, all thoughts & comments welcome.

Stay Safe,
Joe G


----------



## TooFrank (Jan 29, 2022)

ESL-1 said:


> Hi everyone.  I was curious on any feedback from Grado fans that have purchased Shipibo Gimbals.  Interested in how you like them (or not) and besides a nice look what benefits do you find with them?  Would you or have you purchased them more than once.
> 
> Thanks ahead of time, all thoughts & comments welcome.
> 
> ...


I have purchased 2 sets: One for the GH2s and one for the hemps. Also bought the "two springs" and one headband (had another very nice one from Turbulent). I did buy the second set after having tried the first All in all, the they look very good and the feel more comfortable probably because the can be adjusted in a more flexible way. But also because of the screws, the rods stay put. So I am happy


----------



## Shane D

TooFrank said:


> I have purchased 2 sets: One for the GH2s and one for the hemps. Also bought the "two springs" and one headband (had another very nice one from Turbulent). I did buy the second set after having tried the first All in all, the they look very good and the feel more comfortable probably because the can be adjusted in a more flexible way. But also because of the screws, the rods stay put. So I am happy


How was your hemp purchase? A good partner with your GH2? A different version of that Grado sound?

My GH2's are my oldest headphones at almost four years old. Since then I have gone more than twenty different ways with everything headphone except Grado's.


----------



## TooFrank

Shane D said:


> How was your hemp purchase? A good partner with your GH2? A different version of that Grado sound?
> 
> My GH2's are my oldest headphones at almost four years old. Since then I have gone more than twenty different ways with everything headphone except Grado's.


I bought the GH2s almost 5 years ago, when they were released. In those days, I had the RS2i and was reasonably happy with them. However, when  buying the GH2s, the RS2i seemed to get too little attention, so I sold them. For you, I don't have to describe the sound, but the GH2s are special and very rich - also in the bass regions. (Jump in time, now including GS2ke, HF3 and SR80). I tried to ignore everything I read regarding the hemps, told myself enough is enough Grado wise: All in vain as I finally gave in and bought the hemps. I think they are special, but it is mainly due to the flat pads giving the new drivers an extra umph and they are very fast. So I am using them with the flat pads, the GH2s with the L (or BA) pads. That in itself, gives a different use case and they do supplement each other. But if I had to choose only one: I think it would be the GH2s. But currently, I don't plan selling either. (Have been curious re. the new x versions, but I will not go there - definitely -yet).
Sorry for all the words, hope it makes a little bit of sense....


----------



## Shane D

TooFrank said:


> I bought the GH2s almost 5 years ago, when they were released. In those days, I had the RS2i and was reasonably happy with them. However, when  buying the GH2s, the RS2i seemed to get too little attention, so I sold them. For you, I don't have to describe the sound, but the GH2s are special and very rich - also in the bass regions. (Jump in time, now including GS2ke, HF3 and SR80). I tried to ignore everything I read regarding the hemps, told myself enough is enough Grado wise: All in vain as I finally gave in and bought the hemps. I think they are special, but it is mainly due to the flat pads giving the new drivers an extra umph and they are very fast. So I am using them with the flat pads, the GH2s with the L (or BA) pads. That in itself, gives a different use case and they do supplement each other. But if I had to choose only one: I think it would be the GH2s. But currently, I don't plan selling either. (Have been curious re. the new x versions, but I will not go there - definitely -yet).
> Sorry for all the words, hope it makes a little bit of sense....


It does, thanks. I have been desperate to try every brand and I have, mostly, for everything under $1K over the last five or six years. I started to Really get into this hobby in 2015.

I now know what I like and what I don't. There are several companies that I want to buy from again and several that I will never touch again.


----------



## YtseJamer

Bernard23 said:


> either way all routes point towards RS2x.......



The RS2X will be my next headphones.   (They will finally be available in Canada in 2 weeks)


----------



## Plautus001

Shane D said:


> It does, thanks. I have been desperate to try every brand and I have, mostly, for everything under $1K over the last five or six years. I started to Really get into this hobby in 2015.
> 
> I now know what I like and what I don't. There are several companies that I want to buy from again and several that I will never touch again.


I suffer that affliction as well lol.

That being said, the SR325X are in my top 5 for enjoyment out of my 30+ headphones.


----------



## Audio Addict

Plautus001 said:


> I suffer that affliction as well lol.
> 
> That being said, the SR325X are in my top 5 for enjoyment out of my 30+ headphones.


And I thought I had an addiction 🤣😅😂


----------



## Shane D (Jan 29, 2022)

Plautus001 said:


> I suffer that affliction as well lol.
> 
> That being said, the SR325X are in my top 5 for enjoyment out of my 30+ headphones.


My first Grado was the  SR325e's. I liked them, but they were too bright.

I am curious about the RS2x, RS1x and Hemps.

I am currently at ten sets, but trying to whittle down.

Of course I am always up for an interesting addition.


----------



## Stevko

Think I will buy Grado from here next time.

https://www.audioaffair.co.uk

*VAT on prices? *
All prices shown online include UK VAT at 20% for deliveries within the UK (excluding Jersey and Guernsey). For orders shipping outside of the UK, VAT will be removed from your order at checkout when you enter your country.


----------



## SilverGrey

Does anyone know if the GW100 will be receiving the recent X driver upgrade?


----------



## Audio Addict

A new option for earpads from ZMF.  If I didn't get the chapter right, it starts at 6:56 of the video.


----------



## qua2k

Wanting and looking for a GH2, please let me know


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

Audio Addict said:


> A new option for earpads from ZMF.  If I didn't get the chapter right, it starts at 6:56 of the video.



This could be a game changer


----------



## carboncopy

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> This could be a game changer


I don't know. I bought the Shipibo pads, the full leather BA L pads, the hybrid big BA pads, the Geekria G pads...and I always revert back to the original. Always.


----------



## elira

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> This could be a game changer


My experience swapping Grado pads is that they ruin the sound.


----------



## Luckyleo

elira said:


> My experience swapping Grado pads is that they ruin the sound.


Concur!  Have a whole drawer of 3rd party pads.  I'm unwilling to give up the Grado "sound" for comfort.  I've found that the stock pads actually become quite comfortable as they wear in a bit.  YMMV


----------



## jonathan c (Jan 30, 2022)

I am partial to the G-cushions - especially on Hemp and on RS-1x. $ can be ‘saved’ by knockoffs but the 🎼 is ‘savaged’. [I’ll use ZMF pads on ZMF headphones: specific pads for the headphones that they came with.]


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Heyyoudvd said:


> I‘ve got an update on this.
> 
> I contacted Grado to inquire about this problem, and since I’m located in Canada, I was referred over to Grado’s Canadian distributor. I contacted the distributor and they’ve been super helpful. I explained the issue and so they tried to reproduce it themselves to come to a solution. They were able to reproduce it, and then apparently solve the issue by applying a certain type of wood oil to the headphone.
> 
> So now they’ve not only explained to me how to apply the oil, but they’re sending me some in the mail so that I can apply it myself, rather than having to spend the time and money to ship in the whole headphone. Now I’m waiting for the shipment so that I can try it out myself. I’ve got my fingers crossed. The gentleman I’ve been in communication with has been extremely helpful. Hopefully this oil does the trick.



Another update:

I received the oil. He sent a small sample in a packet, but it was more than enough for the headphones.

I applied it using the instructions given (basically, remove the pads and cups from from the headband, put a few drops on a lint-free cotton cloth, rub it all over the wood, wait 10-20 minutes, rub away any excess with a clean part of the cloth, wait 12 hours, and do the same for a second coat).

It’s already looking a whole lot better. I don’t know if I‘d say it looks like new, but the first coat got it 75% of the way there and after the second coat, maybe 90% of the way. The headphones are looking great again.

Now I just need to wait for the second coat to dry, do one more rubdown with the cotton cloth, and then I can put them back together and listen again.


----------



## Glokta

The Hemps waited patiently for about two weeks whilst I've danced with other more expensive models.
We had the afternoon tea together.
All I wanted to say these have no right to sound this good for the price.
Bloody Norah...


----------



## jonathan c

Glokta said:


> The Hemps waited patiently for about two weeks whilst I've danced with other more expensive models.
> We had the afternoon tea together.
> All I wanted to say these have no right to sound this good for the price.
> Bloody Norah...


It is a great headphone: at the price and in itself, full stop. [A wonderful sibling to PS 2000e, GS3000e, RS-1x.]


----------



## jonathan c

Heyyoudvd said:


> Another update:
> 
> I received the oil. He sent a small sample in a packet, but it was more than enough for the headphones.
> 
> ...


Do you keep them out in the open or in a case? Mine are in the clamshell case…away from any heating / AC vents.


----------



## treydufrene

My first set of "real" phones were SR80e's!  Sold them but I would be stoked to listen to some higher end ones. Unfortunately the on-ear phones never sat well with me for longer listening sessions


----------



## Heyyoudvd

jonathan c said:


> Do you keep them out in the open or in a case? Mine are in the clamshell case…away from any heating / AC vents.



I had them hanging on a hook attached to a shelf a couple feet above my desk. In terms of heating, I have a space heater on the floor in the room, so it’s about 4-5 feet lower and maybe 6-7 feet away.

I wouldn’t think that would affect the headphones, as that’s fairly far away. But perhaps I should store the headphones in some sort of enclosure just in case.


----------



## jonathan c

treydufrene said:


> My first set of "real" phones were SR80e's!  Sold them but I would be stoked to listen to some higher end ones. Unfortunately the on-ear phones never sat well with me for longer listening sessions


Maybe the G-cushions will help! They certainly did the job for me!


----------



## 529128

treydufrene said:


> My first set of "real" phones were SR80e's!  Sold them but I would be stoked to listen to some higher end ones. Unfortunately the on-ear phones never sat well with me for longer listening sessions


I just bought a cheap (40 $) second hand SR80e. Still waiting for them. They will be my first venture into Grado Land. Really excited about it.


----------



## treydufrene

jonathan c said:


> Maybe the G-cushions will help! They certainly did the job for me!


Okay! I'll take a look into this. The stock pads were certainly my least favorite. Thanks!


----------



## Luckyleo

jonathan c said:


> Do you keep them out in the open or in a case? Mine are in the clamshell case…away from any heating / AC vents.


Live in Florida.  Very humid in the summer, not so much during Winter.  I have 6 pairs of Grado's and all are on an open air "hat rack" that has been modified to be a headphone rack.  Some of my Grado's go back 15 years.  No problems so far......,.


----------



## joseph69

Thanks to Joe (@ESL-1) tonight I'll have the pleasure of hearing the PS500e which will be the first time I've ever heard either of the iterations. And of course, I'm starting with the Grado G cushions then I'll try the Grado L cushions. Thanks again, Joe!


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Gippy said:


> The cable is snipped about 10-15cm from the plug. The male XLR4 plug is soldered to the headphone end. The female XLR4 plug is soldered to the snipped end, which creates an XLR4 to TRS adapter. You can now use the headphone balanced or unbalanced.


I don't have any Grados. Always been interested but couldn't unravel the number of variations with seemingly identical specs. Now I'm tempted with the RS1X... one thing bothering me has been the non-detachable cable.

Is the cable a 4 wire cable or 3 wire (common ground)? Why is it a good idea to reterminate these as XLR? I understood Grados are low impedance and pretty efficient.


----------



## AudioJunkie

Audio Addict said:


> A new option for earpads from ZMF.  If I didn't get the chapter right, it starts at 6:56 of the video.



Wow, that looks really cool! I sold my GS1000i because I found it a bit too bright, but a warmer GS1000i would be fantastic. Wish I hadn't sold them now so I could try out those pads with it!


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

gimmeheadroom said:


> Why is it a good idea to reterminate these as XLR? I understood Grados are low impedance and pretty efficient.


Grados dont really need a lot of power; but audiophiles do really need to tinker with their gear 😁


----------



## jonathan c

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Grados dont really need a lot of power; but audiophiles do really *have a *need to tinker with their gear 😁


FTFY…[Reg. TM; © bcowen: 2021]


----------



## jonathan c (Jan 31, 2022)

gimmeheadroom said:


> I don't have any Grados. Always been interested but couldn't unravel the number of variations with seemingly identical specs. Now I'm tempted with the RS1X... one thing bothering me has been the non-detachable cable.


•  I was at first. I am fine with it now. I ‘worked’ the cable by hand for a couple of minutes each time I used the RS-1x. The cable has definitely gained in flexibility. I have never felt that the cable is a sonic detraction.
•  More important, to me, than the cable was the patience to accommodate the lengthy break-in time that brought the RS-1x “on song”. The RS-1x is highly resolving with great tonal extension and the airiest of soundstages. With the G-cushions, an absolute keeper - for what it is and as a fine complement to my other headphones.


----------



## jonathan c

To @gimmeheadroom (and others), the RS-1x awaiting deployment to active sonic duty…


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jonathan c said:


> To @gimmeheadroom (and others), the RS-1x awaiting deployment to active sonic duty…


Handsome! And we have the same taste in music. Sadly, I ran out of room for my 8300CD so it's in the closet back in its box.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

movinIron said:


> I don’t think an LCD-2C will work pretty well with a ZEN DAC. Maybe in balanced mode. Another thought: Via USB it will drain a laptops batterie pretty fast, if you think about that usage.
> The ZEN DAC is pretty good with Grados (SPL nearly 100 dB), but the LCD-2s (91 dB)?


https://www.audeze.com/products/lcd-2-classic

70 ohms, 101 dB / 1 mW


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Shane D said:


> I am pretty sure the pros could look at and use some kind of guage to tell if it is 2lb, 4lb, 6lb, etc.


What weighs more? A ton of elephants or a ton of feathers?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Head Fi exists thanks to dozens of corporate sponsors. You can find them all on the homepage.


Yeah but maybe an important difference is that people who express opinions on headfi based on listening to gear are not shouted down, villified, etc.

The audio scientology forum is managed a little differently


----------



## elira

gimmeheadroom said:


> Is the cable a 4 wire cable or 3 wire (common ground)? Why is it a good idea to reterminate these as XLR? I understood Grados are low impedance and pretty efficient.


RS1x have an 8 wire cable, the common ground is at the 1/4” (or 1/8”) connector. It’s worth reterminating if your amp is balanced, for single ended amps it makes no sense.


----------



## Bernard23

gimmeheadroom said:


> Yeah but maybe an important difference is that people who express opinions on headfi based on listening to gear are not shouted down, villified, etc.
> 
> The audio scientology forum is managed a little differently


 I know what you mean. The issue is that whilst measurement is good, and usually necessary; the skill is in the interpretation, which does not mean blind acceptance. The question should always be to question how the subjective evaluation reconciles with the objective data. It's perfectly reasonable to like, enjoy a poorly measuring piece of hardware, it's not a sin. Likewise, just because a bunch of folk rave about something, doesn't mean the rest of us will like it.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

rasmushorn said:


> To my ears, pure class-A amps sounds the best with Grados.


That is true for everything, speakers and headphones. Pure class A amps are as close to the ideal as possible, the downsides are heat, energy consumption, and shorter service life (because of the heat.)

If the Ecofascists can fly to Brussels in 1200 private jets to attend their green conferences and movie stars can live on 100 foot private yachts, then I'm fine with my class A amps


----------



## Stevko

Isn’t zen dac class A?
Cheap and good?


----------



## Stevko

Love this combo


----------



## Stevko

This Album sounds great:

https://tidal.com/album/68588266


----------



## SyntheticusHeadphonius

Welp, I'm dumb and made an impulse purchase of a Grad GS1000e. It gets here in 2 weeks.

Will keep yall posted on how it sounds and how it compares with Grado RS1i


----------



## jonathan c

•  More on the RS-1x. It _has to be_ fully broken in at this point. The cable is nicely flexible and the headphone sound is at its best yet _to my ears_.
•  Bass has gotten deeper and more sinuous - a delightful mix. Midrange & voices are fully dimensional and occupy plausible space, treble has that natural _rightness _of extension without effort.
•  A new twist inspired (and made possible) by the RS-1x ‘seasoning’: I have been casually switching between the G-cushions and the F-cushions (which came with the Hemp). In short, _for me,_ the G-cushions are ‘Row M’ and the F-cushions are, well, ‘Row F’.
•  “G” has the slightly wider soundstage while “F” has the slightly greater ‘detail impact’ at the same volume. I do not sense a material difference in overall tonal balance due to the cushions.
•  Lastly, the Schiit Lyr 3 with a Melz 1578 / 6N8S (1963 vintage) is an unbelievable h/p/a match to the RS-1x. What a deal…if I want different ‘seats’ without a headphone change, different Grado cushions escort me…


----------



## DTgill

Stevko said:


> Isn’t zen dac class A?
> Cheap and good?


Not sure about it being class A, and it's inexpensively good. Forget cheap....


----------



## Stevko

DTgill said:


> Not sure about it being class A, and it's inexpensively good. Forget cheap....


looks like zen dac is not class a. but zen can is:

Balanced to thrill​The *ZEN CAN* has trickle-down Class A discrete balanced circuitry from iFi audio’s US$1,699 flagship Pro iCAN. With 15.1v @300 Ohms on tap, it has serious power that will make even difficult-to-drive headphones thump to the beat.


Class A discrete output buffer from the flagship Pro iCAN using Op-Amp (OV2637A)
FET input avoids loading volume control – low distortion/noise
SE inputs (1M Ohm) ensures loading of the source so always in Class A operation
Output amplifier gain of four steps in +6dB perfect for headphone matching


----------



## Stevko

Anyone that considering to try the new Mojo 2 with Grado?


----------



## quentinspriggs

jonathan c said:


> •  More on the RS-1x. It _has to be_ fully broken in at this point. The cable is nicely flexible and the headphone sound is at its best yet _to my ears_.
> •  Bass has gotten deeper and more sinuous - a delightful mix. Midrange & voices are fully dimensional and occupy plausible space, treble has that natural _rightness _of extension without effort.
> •  A new twist inspired (and made possible) by the RS-1x ‘seasoning’: I have been casually switching between the G-cushions and the F-cushions (which came with the Hemp). In short, _for me,_ the G-cushions are ‘Row M’ and the F-cushions are, well, ‘Row F’.
> •  “G” has the slightly wider soundstage while “F” has the slightly greater ‘detail impact’ at the same volume. I do not sense a material difference in overall tonal balance due to the cushions.
> •  Lastly, the Schiit Lyr 3 with a Melz 1578 / 6N8S (1963 vintage) is an unbelievable h/p/a match to the RS-1x. What a deal…if I want different ‘seats’ without a headphone change, different Grado cushions escort me…


i love my RS1x


----------



## quentinspriggs

I love my RS1x. Macbook Pro 14 ampdac is all you need. I hear no difference between it and my Magnius Modius Stack.


----------



## jonathan c

quentinspriggs said:


> I love my RS1x. Macbook Pro 14 ampdac is all you need. I hear no difference between it and my Magnius Modius Stack.


…well…as long as the RS-1x does it for you that’s what matters…


----------



## jonathan c

The cocobolo wood on the GS3000e is stunning - especially after a polish & wax !!


----------



## DTgill

jonathan c said:


> The cocobolo wood on the GS3000e is stunning - especially after a polish & wax !!


----------



## Stevko

quentinspriggs said:


> I love my RS1x. Macbook Pro 14 ampdac is all you need. I hear no difference between it and my Magnius Modius Stack.


True!

https://www.imore.com/apple-confirms-important-macbook-pro-headphone-support-new-document


----------



## carboncopy

jonathan c said:


> The cocobolo wood on the GS3000e is stunning - especially after a polish & wax !!


Beautiful! What did you use?


----------



## Delmonaco

Stevko said:


> True!
> 
> https://www.imore.com/apple-confirms-important-macbook-pro-headphone-support-new-document



I still use the audio output from my Apple Airport Express from 2012 in my vintage receiver. Airplay2 and lossless in a discontinued product. Quite surprising, since it was not made primary for audio purposes. Lots of jitter, yes, but it's so cheap for the amazing quality.


----------



## jonathan c

carboncopy said:


> Beautiful! What did you use?


----------



## dpump

I posted this a while back. I asked John Grado what to use on cocobolo to preserve it. He said the cup maker uses Tung oil so that is what he recommends.


----------



## quentinspriggs

jonathan c said:


> The cocobolo wood on the GS3000e is stunning - especially after a polish & wax !!


Damn I am thinking about buying the new ones that come out


----------



## Bernard23

Been on a bit of a journey of rediscovery and all that. Basically, my 325e have mostly been retired to the old headphones home, I won't sell them, after all Grado's are like family pets. Anyway, I bit the Roon bullet a couple of days ago, using the free trial, mostly because I've decided I want to use EQ, after years of pointlessly chasing bit perfect down rabbit holes. Well, wow! I've used some curated curves from an online source that a lot of EQers use, and set up all of my phones for the treatment. I also have a PEQ plug in for spotify that's easy to use as well. I can say that the 325e have a new lease of life, they EQ well, and now sound absolutely stunning. The upper mid harshness and grain has massively diminished, but without losing the detail and bite. The bass is frankly astonishing now, has a real sub bass slam that almost feels like there is a kick drum in the room with you. The Hemp responds well too, but not quite so dramatically.
For me, this is the best investment I've made in audio, and I can't see the need to go search for some super exotic planars (I had some dan clarks in mind). The range of SQ I get from my modest collection is a step up from factory standard profiles.


----------



## ESL-1

Bernard23 said:


> Been on a bit of a journey of rediscovery and all that. Basically, my 325e have mostly been retired to the old headphones home, I won't sell them, after all Grado's are like family pets. Anyway, I bit the Roon bullet a couple of days ago, using the free trial, mostly because I've decided I want to use EQ, after years of pointlessly chasing bit perfect down rabbit holes. Well, wow! I've used some curated curves from an online source that a lot of EQers use, and set up all of my phones for the treatment. I also have a PEQ plug in for spotify that's easy to use as well. I can say that the 325e have a new lease of life, they EQ well, and now sound absolutely stunning. The upper mid harshness and grain has massively diminished, but without losing the detail and bite. The bass is frankly astonishing now, has a real sub bass slam that almost feels like there is a kick drum in the room with you. The Hemp responds well too, but not quite so dramatically.
> For me, this is the best investment I've made in audio, and I can't see the need to go search for some super exotic planars (I had some dan clarks in mind). The range of SQ I get from my modest collection is a step up from factory standard profiles.


Sounds like you found another key to headphone happiness.  Enjoy the adventure.


----------



## Bernard23

ESL-1 said:


> Sounds like you found another key to headphone happiness.  Enjoy the adventure.


Indeed, a massive door unlocked! 
Got my son setting up a python script to try to generate setting for the PEQ for the yamaha mt5, as this isn't a pregenerated one available.


----------



## oidua

Bernard23 said:


> Been on a bit of a journey of rediscovery and all that. Basically, my 325e have mostly been retired to the old headphones home, I won't sell them, after all Grado's are like family pets. Anyway, I bit the Roon bullet a couple of days ago, using the free trial, mostly because I've decided I want to use EQ, after years of pointlessly chasing bit perfect down rabbit holes. Well, wow! I've used some curated curves from an online source that a lot of EQers use, and set up all of my phones for the treatment. I also have a PEQ plug in for spotify that's easy to use as well. I can say that the 325e have a new lease of life, they EQ well, and now sound absolutely stunning. The upper mid harshness and grain has massively diminished, but without losing the detail and bite. The bass is frankly astonishing now, has a real sub bass slam that almost feels like there is a kick drum in the room with you. The Hemp responds well too, but not quite so dramatically.
> For me, this is the best investment I've made in audio, and I can't see the need to go search for some super exotic planars (I had some dan clarks in mind). The range of SQ I get from my modest collection is a step up from factory standard profiles.


ill have to give this a go now. never been into EQ because I use tidal. would love to here my rs2e's now.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Bernard23 said:


> Been on a bit of a journey of rediscovery and all that. Basically, my 325e have mostly been retired to the old headphones home, I won't sell them, after all Grado's are like family pets. Anyway, I bit the Roon bullet a couple of days ago, using the free trial, mostly because I've decided I want to use EQ, after years of pointlessly chasing bit perfect down rabbit holes. Well, wow! I've used some curated curves from an online source that a lot of EQers use, and set up all of my phones for the treatment. I also have a PEQ plug in for spotify that's easy to use as well. I can say that the 325e have a new lease of life, they EQ well, and now sound absolutely stunning. The upper mid harshness and grain has massively diminished, but without losing the detail and bite. The bass is frankly astonishing now, has a real sub bass slam that almost feels like there is a kick drum in the room with you. The Hemp responds well too, but not quite so dramatically.
> For me, this is the best investment I've made in audio, and I can't see the need to go search for some super exotic planars (I had some dan clarks in mind). The range of SQ I get from my modest collection is a step up from factory standard profiles.


What's that Spotify plug in ? 

Lately in the office, I've been using my LG G7 with UAPP and a plug in called Morphit. You can select what headphones you have from a long dropdown, then select what your EQ target is, and away you go. Similar to your experience, it has breathed new life into my crappy old Ultrasones that were relegated to office duty. (Cant do open back Grados in the office  Usually I EQ them to the Harman Target but sometimes I just f around and EQ them to something random just to see what it does.


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


>


I bought a bottle of this about three years ago for my Cocobolo's and have never even opened it.


----------



## jhb20047

hey guys, new here but i was thinking of buying my first pair of grados. If I had the expendable income, i would definitely grab myself a pair of sr325x's, however i just cant justify that amount of cash right now 

anyways, Im looking at a pair of sr80xs as they seem to be a pretty well liked option. However, I was looking at the sr125xs as well. Can anyone with more knowledge on these cans let me know what the differences are? I want to know if it would be worth the extra 50 USD.

Thank you


----------



## Plautus001

jhb20047 said:


> hey guys, new here but i was thinking of buying my first pair of grados. If I had the expendable income, i would definitely grab myself a pair of sr325x's, however i just cant justify that amount of cash right now
> 
> anyways, Im looking at a pair of sr80xs as they seem to be a pretty well liked option. However, I was looking at the sr125xs as well. Can anyone with more knowledge on these cans let me know what the differences are? I want to know if it would be worth the extra 50 USD.
> 
> Thank you


Personally I think the *SR60X and SR80X* are great values.

The *SR225X *and* SR325X* are the next stops - not many have said much about the *SR125X*.

I love my* SR325X*, but I was lucky to get an amazing deal on them.


----------



## Delmonaco

jhb20047 said:


> hey guys, new here but i was thinking of buying my first pair of grados. If I had the expendable income, i would definitely grab myself a pair of sr325x's, however i just cant justify that amount of cash right now
> 
> anyways, Im looking at a pair of sr80xs as they seem to be a pretty well liked option. However, I was looking at the sr125xs as well. Can anyone with more knowledge on these cans let me know what the differences are? I want to know if it would be worth the extra 50 USD.
> 
> Thank you



The SR80x is a no-brainer. If you love it, you can spend a great time with it knowing that the SR325X or others models are calmingly waiting for you.  I love both of them for what they are and still enjoy using both.


----------



## braddo

i just put g cush on my GH1's for the first time. It's a different headphone now, don't know if i can go back to L cush.  I really like the upfront presentation of L cush but G cush wins in all other areas.

Question - Am i getting the tonal balance of the RS1 with GH1/G?


----------



## jonathan c

braddo said:


> i just put g cush on my GH1's for the first time. It's a different headphone now, don't know if i can go back to L cush.  I really like the upfront presentation of L cush but G cush wins in all other areas.


Keep both! I do not own the GH1 but I do rotate F-G-L cushions on the Hemp and on the RS-1x. It’s like moving between Row F and Row M at a concert…😄


----------



## ESL-1

Shane D said:


> I bought a bottle of this about three years ago for my Cocobolo's and have never even opened it.


Ballistol also works well on wood, metal & more. 

I use it for my precision air guns & any wood bearing headphones.

Amazon along with others carry it.  All my fellow competition target shooting friends & collectors use it.

Inanimate targets only.


----------



## ESL-1

ESL-1 said:


> Ballistol also works well on wood, metal & more.
> 
> I use it for my precision air guns & any wood bearing headphones.
> 
> ...


Make sure to double tap the photos to see the whole picture.

Ballistol is also good for leather, keeps my older Stax pads from drying out.


----------



## jonathan c

ESL-1 said:


> All my fellow competition target shooting friends & collectors use it.
> 
> Inanimate targets only **.


** including CDs ripped to teragig file servers?


----------



## ESL-1

jonathan c said:


> ** including CDs ripped to teragig file servers?


Toss the cd 💿 into the air and we can shoot it on the fly.  Great fun way to get rid of discs you no longer want.

Be sure to clean up the mess now….


----------



## jhb20047

Plautus001 said:


> Personally I think the *SR60X and SR80X* are great values.
> 
> The *SR225X *and* SR325X* are the next stops - not many have said much about the *SR125X*.
> 
> I love my* SR325X*, but I was lucky to get an amazing deal on them.





Delmonaco said:


> The SR80x is a no-brainer. If you love it, you can spend a great time with it knowing that the SR325X or others models are calmingly waiting for you.  I love both of them for what they are and still enjoy using both.


Thank you both! ill be putting in an order for the sr80x's soon. Might as well start on the lower end to see if I enjoy the Grado house sound... The only real audiophile headphones i've purchased so far are the HD660S, and as much as i love them, I do know that they are seen as pretty "warm" in their sound signature, if thats the right word to use...


----------



## Stevko

Take the 225 instead!
Then you’r finish.
Then you can buy your next Grado when 225 is worn out!


----------



## Luckyleo

Shane D said:


> I bought a bottle of this about three years ago for my Cocobolo's and have never even opened it.


I've been using the same thing after seeing the post earlier in this thread.  Works great!  But......... I'm guessing I'm have a bit of an issue due to the "wax".  The white lettering on my RS1x on the "R" and "L" has been removed.  I'm guessing I wasn't paying attention to the details when I applied it to the wood, and now my lettering is just the black from inlade plastic lettering.  Not an issue sound wise, and doesn't matter to me.   However, I know that some of us are more demanding of the little details, than am I......

Leo


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Luckyleo said:


> I've been using the same thing after seeing the post earlier in this thread.  Works great!  But......... I'm guessing I'm have a bit of an issue due to the "wax".  The white lettering on my RS1x on the "R" and "L" has been removed.  I'm guessing I wasn't paying attention to the details when I applied it to the wood, and now my lettering is just the black from inlade plastic lettering.  Not an issue sound wise, and doesn't matter to me.   However, I know that some of us are more demanding of the little details, than am I......
> 
> Leo


I didn't understand whether the lettering was removed or just covered up. Some waxes contain solvents and some contain abrasives. You really have to be careful.


----------



## Shane D

Luckyleo said:


> I've been using the same thing after seeing the post earlier in this thread.  Works great!  But......... I'm guessing I'm have a bit of an issue due to the "wax".  The white lettering on my RS1x on the "R" and "L" has been removed.  I'm guessing I wasn't paying attention to the details when I applied it to the wood, and now my lettering is just the black from inlade plastic lettering.  Not an issue sound wise, and doesn't matter to me.   However, I know that some of us are more demanding of the little details, than am I......
> 
> Leo


My cups still look perfect almost four years on, so I have not even thought about using it. They really do/did have a glossy finish.


----------



## Shane D

ESL-1 said:


> Ballistol also works well on wood, metal & more.
> 
> I use it for my precision air guns & any wood bearing headphones.
> 
> ...


Cool pics! I haven't done any target shooting since the 70's when I was just a pup. I used to LOVE that.


----------



## Shane D

Duplicate post.


----------



## PANURUS (Feb 6, 2022)

Stevko said:


> Anyone that considering to try the new Mojo 2 with Grado?


RS1-X or must I wait the PS500X?


----------



## ESL-1 (Feb 7, 2022)

PANURUS said:


> RS1-X or must I wait the PS500X?


RS1x.

Unless there have been any announcements to the contrary I would wonder if the PS500e will return, updated or not.


----------



## carboncopy

ESL-1 said:


> RS1x.
> 
> Unless there have been any announcements to the contrary I would wonder if the PS500e will return, updated or not.


Why do I always get the feeling you know more than the rest of us?


----------



## jonathan c

carboncopy said:


> Why do I always get the feeling you know more than the rest of us?


*E*xtra *S*ensory *L*ink: *1*


----------



## quentinspriggs

PANURUS said:


> RS1-X or must I wait the PS500X?


According to Rich Grado, and what I have read in their FB Group, The new Professional Series is "Discontinued."


----------



## Stevko

quentinspriggs said:


> According to Rich Grado, and what I have read in their FB Group, The new Professional Series is "Discontinued."


What about the old?


----------



## PANURUS

ESL-1 said:


> RS1x.
> 
> Unless there have been any announcements to the contrary I would wonder if the PS500e will return, updated or not.



My PS500e had been updated with the cable used with the PS2000e and G cushions. It had been done by the importator of Nederland.
The result is so good about dynamic that the GS3000e has not the same level of live And details.
Without the 6.35/3.5 mm adaptator, No distortion from fems parasite.
Each time, i listen the original PS500e, i am surprised by differences.

With Chord Hugo2 and Mojo2 used with 2GO2YU with Wireworld optical fibre, If i compare PS500e/RS1X each with G cushions. 
Mojo2 can not give you a real idee of the qualities of each.
Hugo2 like Mojo2 will give you the same big space with a lot of details but the qualities of the voices are far more present with the Hugo2.  

I could say the same with Dave and PS2000e. The Hugo2 is not the good level for PS2000e.

If you think that RS1X needs equalisation, Mojo2 could be your must have.


----------



## Rebel Chris

Enjoying this combo also. What is the name of the company who did the cable upgrade? What is the difference between the stock and PS2000e cable?

The diference between the Mojo 2 and TT2 are there but small/subtle.


----------



## PANURUS (Feb 7, 2022)

Rebel Chris said:


> Enjoying this combo also. What is the name of the company who did the cable upgrade? What is the difference between the stock and PS2000e cable?
> 
> The diference between the Mojo 2 and TT2 are there but small/subtle.


My dealer send my PS500e to the importateur because the PS500e had lost the left channel and i asked a cable with 6.35mm because i use the PS500e mainly with the Hugo2.
In the Hugo2 the 6.35mm is more robust.

Maybe I can meet you near Maastricht. Your ears will be better than my words could be.


----------



## ESL-1 (Feb 7, 2022)

[IMG alt="carboncopy"]https://cdn.head-fi.org/avatars/m/534/534519.jpg?1595027159[/IMG]
carboncopy​​Why do I always get the feeling you know
more than the rest of us? 

—————————————————
Sorry for messing up on your quote..

I had been in retail audio for many years so have a lot of friends still in the business.  Sometimes I just guess what might seem to make sense.  In regards to the PS500e which I have and like I am thinking with several new x series around that price range proving to be so very popular there would be less a need for the 500e to come back.

In the meantime I hope I am guessing wrongly, it would be interesting to hear an update on it.

  I have no intention to let go of mine.  In addition to still liking it so much it also had been a gift from my Mom and sister for Christmas back then so there is also a sentimental feeling attached,


----------



## jonathan c

It is F-cushion time.

 [At this rate, I will be listing which tracks sound _better to me_ with F, G, L cushions on the RS-1x and on the Hemp 🤪.]


----------



## Stevko

Never tried earpad swapping .
Amp swapping is more me


----------



## jonathan c

Stevko said:


> Never tried earpad swapping .
> Amp swapping is more me


On the now ‘seasoned’ RS-1x, I am finding that depending on the recording the difference in presentation via F, G, or L cushions can range from reasonably small to surprisingly wide. I’ll categorise for simplicity the differences as those of perspective.


----------



## Stevko

https://helmaudio.com/products/boltdac

Anyone tried this one with Grado?:

https://helmaudio.com/products/boltdac


----------



## DzoMarija

Hi folks, I want to post in Grado forum, but there is no "Attach file" button for me and I can't add images. How to do that, please help


----------



## gimmeheadroom

DzoMarija said:


> Hi folks, I want to post in Grado forum, but there is no "Attach file" button for me and I can't add images. How to do that, please help


Labas rytas 

Maybe you have to have some number of posts before they allow you to attach anything...not sure.


----------



## DzoMarija (Feb 8, 2022)

gimmeheadroom said:


> Labas rytas
> 
> Maybe you have to have some number of posts before they allow you to attach anything...not sure.


Yes, it's working now. And thanks you for hospitality.


----------



## DzoMarija

Hello everyone,

I thought it’s important to share my DIY Grado pads setup (because I struggled with it for some time).

I bought Grado RS2e two months ago and I’m really loving them, except scratchy and very uncomfortable L-pads. It’s a free pleasure each time to take them off, same as wearing to small shoes (I'm also wear glasses).

So, I started looking for other pads and I couldn’t find anything better, for example G-pads are better for comfort, but they have to much bass and mids disappear. I tried different pads and still waiting for others to arrive.

For now, I end up with my DIY Beyerdynamic DT 770 pads setup. It’s now much more comfortable, it has more bass (which is welcome), but most important mid and high frequencies are in place. By playing with different pads I understand that distance between speaker and ear can’t change. If distance is increasing, mid and high frequencies disappearing and sound become muddy.

Hope it helps to someone else.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

DzoMarija said:


> Yes, it's working now. And thank you for hospitality.


Prašom


----------



## Glokta (Feb 8, 2022)

DzoMarija said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I thought it’s important to share my DIY Grado pads setup (because I struggled with it for some time).
> 
> ...



Why does that look so natural?


----------



## FullBright1 (Feb 8, 2022)

ZMF GRADO Pad Mod Review.


Go Here :

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/zmf-grado-headphones-pad-mod-review.962048/


----------



## DzoMarija

Thanks, I see that I figured out same thing myself 
ZMF mod I believe is for 50 mm drivers only, lower models like mine equipped with 44 mm drivers, so you can’t buy it.
With leather pads and better sealing sound changes for sure, for some songs it’s very good, for some original pads are better. It depends on recording.
In total a like that there is room to play and modify headphones, without damaging them of course…
And I never thought that pads makes such a huge difference on sound.


----------



## FullBright1

DzoMarija said:


> Thanks, I see that I figured out same thing myself
> ZMF mod I believe is for 50 mm drivers only, lower models like mine equipped with 44 mm drivers, so you can’t buy it.
> With leather pads and better sealing sound changes for sure, for some songs it’s very good, for some original pads are better. It depends on recording.
> In total a like that there is room to play and modify headphones, without damaging them of course…
> And I never thought that pads makes such a huge difference on sound.



The ZMF Beyer pads are comfy and give a new sonic perspective to the Grado sound.

In my opinion.......if you like your Grado's then the ZMF Mod (Beyer) will give you a different sound that you will also enjoy.
If you have Grado's and you want to enjoy them, but have not yet, then the ZMF Beyer mod, will probably solve that issue for you.


----------



## jonathan c (Feb 8, 2022)

•  Well…it is getting interesting in my neck of ‘Gradonia’. I have been comparative listening to music that I know well via the GS3000e: with the F-cushions (!) and with the G-cushions (standard).
•  First, the overall appearance is fine with the Fs since they have the same diameter as the earcups.
•  As in post #50,920, the Fs present a slightly closer perspective with more ‘detail impact’ (such as plucked acoustic guitar strings / acoustic bass strings) and with definitely more ‘slam’ than do the Gs. The imaging via the Fs is more precise but there is no diminution of ‘air’. The imaging with the Gs is excellent itself yet is _slightly _diffuse in comparison. I will stay with the ‘Row F’ versus ‘Row M’ comparison.
•  The surprise to me is: with the Schiit Lyr 3, to equal the volume that I perceive at ‘ten o’clock’ with the Fs, I must turn the volume knob to ‘one o’clock’ with the Gs. The Gs with the inner beveled shape must be positioning the drivers quite a bit further from my ears than do the flat Fs. Millimeters make a difference here!
•  I surmise that the _slight_ image diffusion with the Gs versus the Fs has to do with the additional foam through which the sound radiates. Not bad, _to my ears_, just different.
•  Off for more listening 🎼😄.


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


> •  Well…it is getting interesting in my neck of ‘Gradonia’. I have been comparative listening to music that I know well via the GS3000e: with the F-cushions (!) and with the G-cushions (standard).
> •  First, the overall appearance is fine with the Fs since they have the same diameter as the earcups.
> •  As in post #50,920, the Fs present a slightly closer perspective with more ‘detail impact’ (such as plucked acoustic guitar strings / acoustic bass strings) and with definitely more ‘slam’ than do the Gs. The imaging via the Fs is more precise but there is no diminution of ‘air’. The imaging with the Gs is excellent itself yet is _slightly _diffuse in comparison. I will stay with the ‘Row F’ versus ‘Row M’ comparison.
> •  The surprise to me is: with the Schiit Lyr 3, to equal the volume that I perceive at ‘ten o’clock’ with the Fs, I must turn the volume knob to ‘one o’clock’ with the Gs. The Gs with the inner beveled shape must be positioning the drivers quite a bit further from my ears than do the flat Fs. Millimeters make a difference here!
> ...


I thought about a Lyr 3 that was on CAM the other day. I was underwhelmed by the Vali2 so I was hesitant. And it was gone.


----------



## jonathan c

Shane D said:


> I thought about a Lyr 3 that was on CAM the other day. I was underwhelmed by the Vali2 so I was hesitant. And it was gone.


I’ll be brief: Lyr 3 is 👍 and with a good / great 6SN7, you will be 😄👏…especially with Grados (+ all else)…


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


> I’ll be brief: Lyr 3 is 👍 and with a good / great 6SN7, you will be 😄👏…especially with Grados (+ all else)…


I missed it, but will keep that in mind for the future.


----------



## Gippy (Feb 8, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> I have been comparative listening to music that I know well via the GS3000e: with the F-cushions (!) and with the G-cushions (standard).


Personally I didn't care much for the F pads because I felt they collapsed the soundstage and smeared the sound due to the upper bass tuning. The L pads were okay but after trying a bunch of pads, I stuck with the default G. I wish the Beautiful Audio pads had worked out, though. They didn't fit due to the GS3000e's wider driver face and I had to return them. Beautiful Audio has since added a dimension input on their site.


----------



## FullBright1

Gippy said:


> Personally I didn't care much for the F pads


Try these Pads.
-
-


----------



## DTgill

FullBright1 said:


> Try these Pads.
> -
> -


What pads are they?


----------



## FullBright1

DTgill said:


> What pads are they?



These..

Check them out..

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/zmf-grado-headphones-pad-mod-review.962048/


----------



## Bernard23

On the subject of pads, I've tried all of the Geekria options for the Hemps, what else is worth looking at? Shipibo? Beautiful sound? Bear in mind I alternate between stock F pad (though I don't like the upper bass in yer face so much) Geekria flat (donut pad) and Geekria semi flat (thicker donut with inner chamfer) which I think someone (Gippy?) christened the LL pad. I've seen some FR plots of these different pads, and they act more as a tilt control, ie affect the entire tonal response rather than a section. That's fine, because I use PEQ, but it would be nice to find something naturally more balanced so I can use on other none EQ sources too.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Bernard23 said:


> On the subject of pads, I've tried all of the Geekria options for the Hemps, what else is worth looking at? Shipibo? Beautiful sound? Bear in mind I alternate between stock F pad (though I don't like the upper bass in yer face so much) Geekria flat (donut pad) and Geekria semi flat (thicker donut with inner chamfer) which I think someone (Gippy?) christened the LL pad. I've seen some FR plots of these different pads, and they act more as a tilt control, ie affect the entire tonal response rather than a section. That's fine, because I use PEQ, but it would be nice to find something naturally more balanced so I can use on other none EQ sources too.


I love the Shipibo pads. They are stupidly lightweight and comfortable. They do pump up the bass a little and tame the highs a little -- all at once lime you said. But for a lot of Grados thats not a bad way to go.


----------



## SyntheticusHeadphonius

My Grado GS1000e arrived and I'm a tad bit disappointed.

Are they bad headphones? god no. But I think I prefer my RS1i 

why?

The bass on the RS1i is more present and more punchy, and the Treble on my the RS1i is much cleaner.

GS1000e is great for symphonic/classical music, terrible for rock, metal, and EDM
RS1i is great for rock, metal, and EDM, not as great for symphonic/classical

Gonna burn them in Longer before I make any final assessments. But the GS1000e feels muddy and unclear in the vocal range while the RS1i is clear and punchy.

I wasn't expecting such a departure from the Grado sound, I knew it'd perform differently, I read frequency graphs and reviews. The RS1i is a phenomenal set of headphones and I reccomend it to anyone who listens to a lot of rock/metal.

GS1000e? Too early to judge it


----------



## JoeTho

SyntheticusHeadphonius said:


> My Grado GS1000e arrived and I'm a tad bit disappointed.
> 
> Are they bad headphones? god no. But I think I prefer my RS1i
> 
> ...


No need to feel guilty. I share your sentiment. I auditioned the RS1e and the GS1000e at the same time at my local hiFi retailer, and I walked away with the RS1e.


----------



## DTgill

JoeTho said:


> No need to feel guilty. I share your sentiment. I auditioned the RS1e and the GS1000e at the same time at my local hiFi retailer, and I walked away with the RS1e.


I'm glad I have the old non-lettered GS1000, it's a better headphone than the RS1e I have both.


----------



## jonathan c

SyntheticusHeadphonius said:


> My Grado GS1000e arrived and I'm a tad bit disappointed.
> 
> Are they bad headphones? god no. But I think I prefer my RS1i
> 
> ...


It needs some break-in time. Also, try the RS-1i pads on the GS1000e if you can. Part of the difference that you hear now is from the different shape / inner slope of the cushions influencing the sound radiation.


----------



## SyntheticusHeadphonius

jonathan c said:


> It needs some break-in time. Also, try the RS-1i pads on the GS1000e if you can. Part of the difference that you hear now is from the different shape / inner slope of the cushions influencing the sound radiation.


I've actually been using the G pads on both headphones


----------



## carboncopy

DTgill said:


> I'm glad I have the old non-lettered GS1000, it's a better headphone than the RS1e I have both.


I also have the GS1000i and the GS3000e. (Also had the PS2000e for a short time). The GS1000i has indeed a bass comparable to the RS1 classic I have, pretty substantial. So, it's not the "architecture", it can be made with more bass. Compared to that the PS2000e had absolutely no bass. So much so, that I sent it back (I bought it new). The GS3000e sits between the two, with the big difference, the it does not sound slightly diffuse like the GS1000i. It is at the same time spacoius and intimate with a lot of resolution (much more than any other Grado I heard).


----------



## jonathan c

carboncopy said:


> I also have the GS1000i and the GS3000e. (Also had the PS2000e for a short time). The GS1000i has indeed a bass comparable to the RS1 classic I have, pretty substantial. So, it's not the "architecture", it can be made with more bass. Compared to that the PS2000e had absolutely no bass. So much so, that I sent it back (I bought it new). The GS3000e sits between the two, with the big difference, the it does not sound slightly diffuse like the GS1000i. It is at the same time spacoius and intimate with a lot of resolution (much more than any other Grado I heard).


Everyone hears differently…I think that the bass reproduction from the PS2000e is fine 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## SyntheticusHeadphonius

carboncopy said:


> I also have the GS1000i and the GS3000e. (Also had the PS2000e for a short time). The GS1000i has indeed a bass comparable to the RS1 classic I have, pretty substantial. So, it's not the "architecture", it can be made with more bass. Compared to that the PS2000e had absolutely no bass. So much so, that I sent it back (I bought it new). The GS3000e sits between the two, with the big difference, the it does not sound slightly diffuse like the GS1000i. It is at the same time spacoius and intimate with a lot of resolution (much more than any other Grado I heard).


The GS1000e has bass it's just that it doesn't have the punch of the RS1i

Again they're good headphones and the more I listen, the more I appreciate them. But The Grado RS1i is honestly a gem of headphones and I feel it doesn't get enough praise.


----------



## carboncopy

jonathan c said:


> Everyone hears differently…I think that the bass reproduction from the PS2000e is fine 🤷🏻‍♂️


Or my was a defect unit (bought it new)...


----------



## ESL-1

Shane D said:


> I thought about a Lyr 3 that was on CAM the other day. I was underwhelmed by the Vali2 so I was hesitant. And it was gone.


I find that my Lyr works well with a good number of my different phones including most of my Grados.  The amp is a nice sounding and powerful amp.  I may decide to find a new home for a Valhalla and just keep the Lyr (early model). 
Thanks


----------



## nycdoi

i acquired a pair of sr325x from a fellow head-fier and bought the greekia G cush, but i'm not liking the comfortableness of the G cush. Is there any other cush i can try?


----------



## ESL-1 (Feb 10, 2022)

carboncopy said:


> I also have the GS1000i and the GS3000e. (Also had the PS2000e for a short time). The GS1000i has indeed a bass comparable to the RS1 classic I have, pretty substantial. So, it's not the "architecture", it can be made with more bass. Compared to that the PS2000e had absolutely no bass. So much so, that I sent it back (I bought it new). The GS3000e sits between the two, with the big difference, the it does not sound slightly diffuse like the GS1000i. It is at the same time spacoius and intimate with a lot of resolution (much more than any other Grado I heard).


I was surprised that you found the PS2000e lacking in bass.  We’re you able to try another sample when you brought your unit in?, perhaps something was a bit off.  I happen to find them quite to my liking overall and thought the bass as good or better than any other Grado.  (Including the Joseph Grado Signature HP1000 series which I have and love quite a bit).

The final reality is what “you” hear and what you like.

Enjoy the Fun…
Be Well…


----------



## ESL-1 (Feb 10, 2022)

*Oops…*


----------



## joseph69

ESL-1 said:


> I find that my Lyr works well with a good number of my different phones including most of my Grados.  The amp is a nice sounding and powerful amp.  I may decide to find a new home for a Valhalla and just keep the Lyr (early model).
> Thanks


Nice T2


nycdoi said:


> i acquired a pair of sr325x from a fellow head-fier and bought the greekia G cush, but i'm not liking the comfortableness of the G cush. Is there any other cush i can try?


Grado G cushions


----------



## ESL-1

joseph69 said:


> Nice T2
> 
> Grado G cushions


And that is the portable rig Joe…….


----------



## joseph69

ESL-1 said:


> And that is the portable rig Joe…….


Of course...with a hand truck.


----------



## jonathan c

joseph69 said:


> Of course...with a hand truck.


…which in this thread would be a Gradolly…🤣😖👎👎👎


----------



## Stevko (Feb 12, 2022)

ESL-1 said:


> I find that my Lyr works well with a good number of my different phones including most of my Grados.  The amp is a nice sounding and powerful amp.  I may decide to find a new home for a Valhalla and just keep the Lyr (early model).
> Thanks


Think Lyr is better with GRado. Valhalla only feed Grados with about 30mW, same as an apple dongle.


----------



## Stevko

carboncopy said:


> Or my was a defect unit (bought it new)...


maybe. bought 2 defect Grado in 2021.(both new)


----------



## Stevko (Feb 10, 2022)

SyntheticusHeadphonius said:


> My Grado GS1000e arrived and I'm a tad bit disappointed.
> 
> Are they bad headphones? god no. But I think I prefer my RS1i
> 
> ...


Tested Gs1000e in november with various music.
Think they was ok. short test. about 30min.
Don`t remember that they lack bass. Also listen to Sundara at the same time.
Sundara rocks more in the lows, but the gs1000e was more engaging.
(don`t own any of them)

Maybe a TR-amp can give them what you want?!


----------



## Bernard23 (Feb 10, 2022)

nycdoi said:


> i acquired a pair of sr325x from a fellow head-fier and bought the greekia G cush, but i'm not liking the comfortableness of the G cush. Is there any other cush i can try?


There are a couple of Geekria alternatives worth trying that are close to the F pad sonically, but more comfortable. Donut (flat) and the chamfered donut (LL)



Stevko said:


> Tested Gs1000e in november with various music.
> Think they was ok. short test. about 30min.
> Don`t remember that they lack bass. Also listen to Sundara at the same time.
> Sundara rocks more in the lows, but the gs1000e was more engaging.
> ...


Can you elaborate on the comparison with the Sundaras? I am thinking of getting some to try the planar approach out.


----------



## Stevko (Feb 10, 2022)

Bernard23 said:


> There are a couple of Geekria alternatives worth trying that are close to the F pad sonically, but more comfortable. Donut (flat) and the chamfered donut (LL)
> 
> 
> Can you elaborate on the comparison with the Sundaras? I am thinking of getting some to try the planar approach out.


yes, sundara is good. From low to high.  very balanced.  more relaxing. Think Sundara is a very good allrounder if you only gonna buy 1 pair of headphones.
Grado GS1000 is like other GRados. More enjoying with most music.(jazz,folk,country,vocal)
GS1000e is a nice headphone. But isn`t sure if it is worth buying it, if you own several GRados.
If you only own a SR80, Buy the GS1000E. And you are done. Then you can stop thinking on gear, and can enjoy the music instead


----------



## Bernard23

Stevko said:


> yes, sundara is good. From low to high.  very balanced.  more relaxing. Think Sundara is a very good allrounder if you only gonna buy 1 pair of headphones.
> Grado GS1000 is like other GRados. More enjoying with most music.(jazz,folk,country,vocal)
> GS1000e is a nice headphone. But isn`t sure if it is worth buying it, if you own several GRados.
> If you only own a SR80, Buy the GS1000E. And you are done. Then you can stop thinking on gear, and can enjoy the music instead


Thanks useful info.

At the moment, Hemp is my most expensive / premium set of phones. I have an affection for them that is more than the simple appreciation of a piece of hardware, they are part of the family, flaws and all. At the moment I am comparing Sennheiser 560 and 650, and the latter are really very good. I ordered some Sundaras, they will come this afternoon, so will have them to compare to Senns and Grados. As it stands, I will be keeping hemps whatever happens, 650 and my cheap bargain Yamaha MT5 that are close to the 650 with EQ (and they are closed back, good for travelling with). At some point in time, I will add RS2x or RS1x into the fold, but I need to see more reviews on them both, there's still very little at the moment.


----------



## Stevko

Bernard23 said:


> Thanks useful info.
> 
> At the moment, Hemp is my most expensive / premium set of phones. I have an affection for them that is more than the simple appreciation of a piece of hardware, they are part of the family, flaws and all. At the moment I am comparing Sennheiser 560 and 650, and the latter are really very good. I ordered some Sundaras, they will come this afternoon, so will have them to compare to Senns and Grados. As it stands, I will be keeping hemps whatever happens, 650 and my cheap bargain Yamaha MT5 that are close to the 650 with EQ (and they are closed back, good for travelling with). At some point in time, I will add RS2x or RS1x into the fold, but I need to see more reviews on them both, there's still very little at the moment.


looks like rs1x/rs2x offer the good old grado sound:
https://www.superbestaudiofriends.org/index.php?threads/grado-rs2x-review-and-measurements.11872/


----------



## Bernard23

Stevko said:


> looks like rs1x/rs2x offer the good old grado sound:
> https://www.superbestaudiofriends.org/index.php?threads/grado-rs2x-review-and-measurements.11872/


Hmm, I'm not a huge follower of SBAF. On the one hand they denounce the flat earth subjectivists, swamp threads with graphs and data, and then completely ignore it! There is no point in analysing the FR and then refusing to use EQ, it's kind of a pointless exercise. Tbh I got irritated before the end of that thread and gave up, too many inconsistencies.


----------



## Stevko

Bernard23 said:


> Hmm, I'm not a huge follower of SBAF. On the one hand they denounce the flat earth subjectivists, swamp threads with graphs and data, and then completely ignore it! There is no point in analysing the FR and then refusing to use EQ, it's kind of a pointless exercise. Tbh I got irritated before the end of that thread and gave up, too many inconsistencies.


same here, but the graphs on the first side tell us that they still offer the good old grado sound. (not like the new prestige X, that sounds darker than the e-series)


----------



## Stevko

Anyone tried this amp with Grado?
Perfect match for Grado wood?

https://www.klipsch.com/products/heritage-headphone-amplifier


----------



## Gippy (Feb 10, 2022)

SyntheticusHeadphonius said:


> My Grado GS1000e arrived and I'm a tad bit disappointed. Are they bad headphones? god no. But I think I prefer my RS1i ... feels muddy and unclear in the vocal range while the RS1i is clear and punchy.



That's the 50mm drivers for you. The bass hump is moved up, creeping into the 200hz range, which may be the muddiness you hear. At the same time, the midbass boost is less, so it doesn't feel as punchy. Maybe try looking for a GS1000i instead, which used the 40mm drivers. There's one or two people in here who still swear by that one as the best Statement model ever made, even over the GS3000e.


----------



## snapple10

Stevko said:


> Anyone tried this amp with Grado?
> Perfect match for Grado wood?
> 
> https://www.klipsch.com/products/heritage-headphone-amplifier


Just had the amp a week, running usb to MBP, like it with KLipsch Hp3, Grado Hemp, Denon LA 7000, Focal Clear, Shure 1540 , so far and enjoy them all. Explaining what I hear has always be a challenge for me, sorry. Its worth a try if you can get your hands on one.
I like the size and the look too


----------



## Stevko

snapple10 said:


> Just had the amp a week, running usb to MBP, like it with KLipsch Hp3, Grado Hemp, Denon LA 7000, Focal Clear, Shure 1540 , so far and enjoy them all. Explaining what I hear has always be a challenge for me, sorry. Its worth a try if you can get your hands on one.
> I like the size and the look too


would be nice to try this amp and HP-3. 
A dealer selling a pair of HP-3 with 30% off.

Nice design


----------



## Bernard23

Stevko said:


> same here, but the graphs on the first side tell us that they still offer the good old grado sound. (not like the new prestige X, that sounds darker than the e-series)


Assuming they measured it correctly


----------



## snapple10

Stevko said:


> would be nice to try this amp and HP-3.
> A dealer selling a pair of HP-3 with 30% off.
> 
> Nice design


For a new pair, that fair. The design is appealing. 
 What color? Mine hp3 is ebony. Amp color matches my Denon more than the hp3


----------



## Stevko

snapple10 said:


> For a new pair, that fair. The design is appealing.
> What color? Mine hp3 is ebony. Amp color matches my Denon more than the hp3


Oak.
Demo/show model


----------



## Stevko

Bernard23 said:


> Assuming they measured it correctly


Yes. But finally, your own ears is the best tool


----------



## emorrison33

SyntheticusHeadphonius said:


> GS1000e is great for symphonic/classical music, terrible for rock, metal, and EDM


Completely agree.  They do get "clearer" after a little time.  Give them some time, you'll appreciate the differences.


----------



## Davywhizz

I'd like to ask a simple but hopefully not stupid question. I've got a pair of Grado SR325e's which I like, apart from the cable. I'm thinking of adding a detachable, balanced cable. I've seen various videos on YouTube and it seems doable, but quite a lot of work and, for me, maybe needing to buy better tools. I haven't ruled it out, but is there anything to stop me simply cutting the existing L and R cables below the earcups and adding two 3.5mm, mono minijack sockets, to which I could attach a balanced minijack to XLR cable?


----------



## emorrison33 (Feb 11, 2022)

Davywhizz said:


> I'd like to ask a simple but hopefully not stupid question. I've got a pair of Grado SR325e's which I like, apart from the cable. I'm thinking of adding a detachable, balanced cable. I've seen various videos on YouTube and it seems doable, but quite a lot of work and, for me, maybe needing to buy better tools. I haven't ruled it out, but is there anything to stop me simply cutting the existing L and R cables below the earcups and adding two 3.5mm, mono minijack sockets, to which I could attach a balanced minijack to XLR cable?


I'm not completely positive, since I've never done this, but I would think to be truly balanced, you would need to un-solder/re-solder the wires inside the cups.  I know I've seen posts about this before.  There are 4 wires, 2 for each side, in balanced wiring, which is one of the benefits.  And the ground wire needs to be "attached" properly.

Edit to add this link:  https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/grado-cable-adapter


----------



## elira

emorrison33 said:


> I would think to be truly balanced, you would need to un-solder/re-solder the wires inside the cups.


To make them balanced you don’t need to touch the cups. The easiest way is to just replace the connector at the end of the cable.


----------



## Davywhizz

Thanks both. The link article suggests cutting and using the existing cable, not desoldering, which is what I had in mind. My simple thinking is that there are four wires, they only become three at the plug. So cutting them below the ear cups and attaching a mono socket to each side should work, with the addition of a four-core balanced cable.


----------



## elira

Davywhizz said:


> Thanks both. The link article suggests cutting and using the existing cable, not desoldering, which is what I had in mind. My simple thinking is that there are four wires, they only become three at the plug. So cutting them below the ear cups and attaching a mono socket to each side should work, with the addition of a four-core balanced cable.


Yes, that works.


----------



## Bernard23

Yes! First time ever!


----------



## Bernard23 (Feb 11, 2022)

I'm in the midst of a big headphone comp, and this is the standings after a day. I know the Hemps well, but they're up against some stiff alternative competition. I'm really impressed with sundara, and the 650 close behind. However, I'm a huge ACDC fan, and Grado just smashes it. I've been through all the curves, listened to sounds, trying to hear differences, and slowly just listened passively to music, every time Iistened to the DC with Hemps I put my pen down and started air drumming, worse air guitar and in between a meeting online got my SG and just played along. They're not perfect in any way, they are the unruly scruffy kid climbing trees, the sundara the older slightly more sensible brother in college, and the 650 is Dad at home worrying about his two sons. Nothing can beat Grado for that sense of being right in it, I am Bon Scott and Brian Johnson with Angus on my back. Rock on!


----------



## ESL-1

Bernard23 said:


> Thanks useful info.
> 
> At the moment, Hemp is my most expensive / premium set of phones. I have an affection for them that is more than the simple appreciation of a piece of hardware, they are part of the family, flaws and all. At the moment I am comparing Sennheiser 560 and 650, and the latter are really very good. I ordered some Sundaras, they will come this afternoon, so will have them to compare to Senns and Grados. As it stands, I will be keeping hemps whatever happens, 650 and my cheap bargain Yamaha MT5 that are close to the 650 with EQ (and they are closed back, good for travelling with). At some point in time, I will add RS2x or RS1x into the fold, but I need to see more reviews on them both, there's still very little at the moment.


The HD580, HD600 and HD650 can benefit nicely with a cable upgrade.  I have a Cardas I got on sale and DROP occasionally has some reasonably priced options at times,  I have all three of the above (original models all) and they all like the difference.  In the meantime they just feel and sound comfortable.  True classics.

Have fun,

Excuse the mess below…


----------



## Plautus001

Bernard23 said:


> I'm in the midst of a big headphone comp, and this is the standings after a day. I know the Hemps well, but they're up against some stiff alternative competition. I'm really impressed with sundara, and the 650 close behind. However, I'm a huge ACDC fan, and Grado just smashes it. I've been through all the curves, listened to sounds, trying to hear differences, and slowly just listened passively to music, every time Iistened to the DC with Hemps I put my pen down and started air drumming, worse air guitar and in between a meeting online got my SG and just played along. They're not perfect in any way, they are the unruly scruffy kid climbing trees, the sundara the older slightly more sensible brother in college, and the 650 is Dad at home worrying about his two sons. Nothing can beat Grado for that sense of being right in it, I am Bon Scott and Brian Johnson with Angus on my back. Rock on!


You had me at AC\DC... something about the Asgard 3 with the SR325X just makes me feel the music...

Marking, listening to the Drop Aeon Closed balanced, very good... but I wanted to compare my SR325X combo and ended up listening to all of In Rainbows, OK Computer, air drumming the whole time... would've kept going but got called to bed.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Bernard23 said:


> I'm in the midst of a big headphone comp, and this is the standings after a day. I know the Hemps well, but they're up against some stiff alternative competition. I'm really impressed with sundara, and the 650 close behind. However, I'm a huge ACDC fan, and Grado just smashes it. I've been through all the curves, listened to sounds, trying to hear differences, and slowly just listened passively to music, every time Iistened to the DC with Hemps I put my pen down and started air drumming, worse air guitar and in between a meeting online got my SG and just played along. They're not perfect in any way, they are the unruly scruffy kid climbing trees, the sundara the older slightly more sensible brother in college, and the 650 is Dad at home worrying about his two sons. Nothing can beat Grado for that sense of being right in it, I am Bon Scott and Brian Johnson with Angus on my back. Rock on!


Magnificent Analogy! 
"Grados . . . the perfect  headphones for your inner child." 

(Note to any Grado insiders: Yes I am available for any marketing opportunities


----------



## punkmanmatthew

Nice little item I found on eBay:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-HP-1...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0


----------



## DTgill

punkmanmatthew said:


> Nice little item I found on eBay:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Grado-HP-1...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0


 So tempting!


----------



## SyntheticusHeadphonius

The Grado GS1000e is a work of beauty.

Also the more I listen the better they sound.


----------



## carboncopy

Just quick notice, my shipibo updated RS1 classic and GS1000i are in the classified. Nothing wrong with them but in the last weeks I fell deeply in love with my GS3000e and I have actually just two ears. It was bugging me, that I don't use them at all. They are made to sing. 

Actually I am going back to two headphones, the GS3000e and the HEMP. The HEMP was the first and my wife loves it, that's because. And for occassinal hip-hop/rap


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

carboncopy said:


> Just quick notice, my shipibo updated RS1 classic and GS1000i are in the classified. Nothing wrong with them


Nothing wrong, indeed 😊. Those are absolutely beautiful; classic models with a modern touch.


----------



## YtseJamer

There's a pair of GH1 for sale on Canuckaudiomart


----------



## murphythecat

ESL-1 said:


> The HD580, HD600 and HD650 can benefit nicely with a cable upgrade.  I have a Cardas I got on sale and DROP occasionally has some reasonably priced options at times,  I have all three of the above (original models all) and they all like the difference.  In the meantime they just feel and sound comfortable.  True classics.
> 
> Have fun,
> 
> Excuse the mess below…


what would be your best value for money cable youd recommend as a upgrade for the hd650? considering the cans are worth 300$ im not willing to spend too much on a upgrade cable for the hd650 but id love to know your opinions!


----------



## jonathan c

Bernard23 said:


> Thanks useful info.
> 
> At the moment, Hemp is my most expensive / premium set of phones. I have an affection for them that is more than the simple appreciation of a piece of hardware, they are part of the family, flaws and all. At the moment I am comparing Sennheiser 560 and 650, and the latter are really very good. I ordered some Sundaras, they will come this afternoon, so will have them to compare to Senns and Grados. As it stands, I will be keeping hemps whatever happens, 650 and my cheap bargain Yamaha MT5 that are close to the 650 with EQ (and they are closed back, good for travelling with). At some point in time, I will add RS2x or RS1x into the fold, but I need to see more reviews on them both, there's still very little at the moment.


Reviews by whom?


----------



## ESL-1 (Feb 13, 2022)

murphythecat said:


> what would be your best value for money cable youd recommend as a upgrade for the hd650? considering the cans are worth 300$ im not willing to spend too much on a upgrade cable for the hd650 but id love to know your opinions!


I know I have seen on DROP not so long ago a cable where you choose length and termination.  If memory serves they were below $100, perhaps around $60 - $70.  I will see how much the Cardas was also.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

murphythecat said:


> what would be your best value for money cable youd recommend as a upgrade for the hd650? considering the cans are worth 300$ im not willing to spend too much on a upgrade cable for the hd650 but id love to know your opinions!



customcans.co.uk 

The owner is a longtime member here and an all-around great guy, he puts up all kinds of Sennheiser and Beyer disassembly and mod videos, makes cables that are truly worth the money. 100% recommended.

P.S. HD 650s are not worth 300. They might cost 300 but they're worth a lot more


----------



## Bernard23

jonathan c said:


> Reviews by whom?


Anyone that compares them to either something I know /own, or has some comparative  measurement data


----------



## Stevko

ESL-1 said:


> I recently added a second hand Rupert Neve Designs RNHP headphone amp to my collection.  He is well known for his top quality studio gear, mixing consoles, etc.  So far I have it tried it with several of my phones and am liking it very much, very neutral in my opinion.
> 
> I have found it a very good sonic marriage with any of my Grados that I have tried so far.  At $549 retail and generally available at $499 I think this one bears some heavy consideration.  It is styled in a no nonsense pro gear approach which you may or not fancy.  I like it and it looks like nothing I have in my collection.  The pot feels as good or better than any amp that I have owned or handled.  Just adds to the enjoyment.  Tracks perfectly without having detents which I happen to typically dislike.
> 
> ...


Still owner of Rupert?


----------



## quentinspriggs

Bernard23 said:


> I'm in the midst of a big headphone comp, and this is the standings after a day. I know the Hemps well, but they're up against some stiff alternative competition. I'm really impressed with sundara, and the 650 close behind. However, I'm a huge ACDC fan, and Grado just smashes it. I've been through all the curves, listened to sounds, trying to hear differences, and slowly just listened passively to music, every time Iistened to the DC with Hemps I put my pen down and started air drumming, worse air guitar and in between a meeting online got my SG and just played along. They're not perfect in any way, they are the unruly scruffy kid climbing trees, the sundara the older slightly more sensible brother in college, and the 650 is Dad at home worrying about his two sons. Nothing can beat Grado for that sense of being right in it, I am Bon Scott and Brian Johnson with Angus on my back. Rock on!


Ha, I saw this post in the Grado Club on Facebook and another one, i am in so many.


----------



## qua2k (Feb 14, 2022)

For the modders out there... I am curious if a ZMF headband, notably the new crescent band, would fit Shipibo aluminum or stock Grado rod blocks? @zach915m  I am assuming some filing down or small cutting of both ends would need to be done to thin the ends for them to slide into the blocks? I figured I would ask if the knowledge is out there before I invest too much into a project.

If not, seems like the Turbulent Labs headbands are the most comfortable/made out of the highest grade materials?


----------



## Bernard23

Does anyone have any updates and impressions on RS2x and RS1x? There are some deals to be had on the RS1e, how do these compare to Hemp? I suspect that whilst the RS2x is an improvement over Hemp, it's not big enough to warrant keeping both.


----------



## DzoMarija

I compared 325X vs 325e and I didn't like new ones. Bass is increased, so middle and high frequencies became less clear, also new cable is so thick.

So I bought RS2e, also because it was on sale and old cable is like luxury cable, so soft and nice to touch 😊


----------



## Tensen (Feb 14, 2022)

So a bit of an update.  I did return the 225x as I found them way to warm sounding vs the 80x (Which have Been my daily driver since I got them).  Well turns out I snagged a very beautiful pair of lightly used 325x’s.  This was what I was hoping for! Threw on some shipibo pads I had gotten and wow!

I can see that I am going to be collecting Grados from now on!  Punch, detail, soundstage, and the sense of being in the studio with the artist are all there. From the slide of fingers across the strings to the gentle ringing and decay of the hi hats,  I’m in audio nirvana.  I can’t wait till my next set up the chain!


----------



## DTgill

Tensen said:


> So a bit of an update.  I did return the 225x as I found them way to warm sounding vs the 80x (Which have Been my daily driver since I got them).  Well turns out I snagged a very beautiful pair of lightly used 325x’s.  This was what I was hoping for! Threw on some shipibo pads I had gotten and wow!
> 
> I can see that I am going to be collecting Grados from now on!  Punch, detail, soundstage, and the sense of being in the studio with the artist are all there. From the slide of fingers across the strings to the gentle ringing and decay of the hi hats,  I’m in audio nirvana.  I can’t wait till my next set up the chain!


What's next?


----------



## jonathan c

Tensen said:


> So a bit of an update.  I did return the 225x as I found them way to warm sounding vs the 80x (Which have Been my daily driver since I got them).  Well turns out I snagged a very beautiful pair of lightly used 325x’s.  This was what I was hoping for! Threw on some shipibo pads I had gotten and wow!
> 
> I can see that I am going to be collecting Grados from now on!  Punch, detail, soundstage, and the sense of being in the studio with the artist are all there. From the slide of fingers across the strings to the gentle ringing and decay of the hi hats,  I’m in audio nirvana.  I can’t wait till my next set up the chain!


…graddiction…


----------



## Tensen

jonathan c said:


> …graddiction…


I think its true....Grado is an addiction.  As to what's next....I think I'm going to enjoy these for awhile lol!


----------



## Tensen

Tensen said:


> I think its true....Grado is an addiction.  As to what's next....I think I'm going to enjoy these for awhile lol!


PS: Melody Gardot Our Love is Easy (Live) is amazing on these....


----------



## ESL-1

Stevko said:


> Still owner of Rupert?


Yes I am…….


----------



## jonathan c

Tensen said:


> I think its true....Grado is an addiction.  As to what's next....I think I'm going to enjoy these for awhile lol!


I am quite recent in my Grados ownership - I love the sound _and_ the ‘retro aviator’ look. Plus the woods are gorgeous - especially GS3000e. ‘What’s next’….if it is the 325x, I will have one in: prestige, reference, statement, professional, & limited edition 😄. After that…one (_and only one) _vintage?…


----------



## ESL-1

jonathan c said:


> …graddiction…


Forming a 12 Step program, 
Audio Anonymous 
No dues


----------



## carboncopy

ESL-1 said:


> Forming a 12 Step program,
> Audio Anonymous
> No dues


I read "no dudes"


----------



## jonathan c

ESL-1 said:


> Forming a 12 Step program,
> Audio Anonymous
> No dues


Step 1: We admitted that we were powerless over Grados - that our lives had become unmanageable.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jonathan c said:


> I am quite recent in my Grados ownership - I love the sound _and_ the ‘retro aviator’ look. Plus the woods are gorgeous - especially GS3000e. ‘What’s next’….if it is the 325x, I will have one in: prestige, reference, statement, professional, & limited edition 😄. After that…one (_and only one) _vintage?…


You can get a pair of those 1940s era goggles that we use on our Harleys for cheap on the mil surplus sites. I think the Grados will fit over them no problem.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Ok, my Valhalla 2 and Lyr 2 are up for sale to fund some Grado action. Is there a good source of Grado pads in the EU?


----------



## carboncopy

gimmeheadroom said:


> Ok, my Valhalla 2 and Lyr 2 are up for sale to fund some Grado action. Is there a good source of Grado pads in the EU?


That I asked a while back too...I mean a realible source of original pads in EU. (After buying a fake for 50 EUR).


----------



## gimmeheadroom

carboncopy said:


> That I asked a while back too...I mean a realible source of original pads in EU. (After buying a fake for 50 EUR).


I'm open to good aftermarket options as well. After you mentioned shipibo I checked their site but it seems they have only one style, fabric, which is not what I was thinking of. I need to read 3.400 pages of this thread to know what pads people like. I should retire soon, my job gets in the way of my life


----------



## carboncopy

gimmeheadroom said:


> I'm open to good aftermarket options as well. After you mentioned shipibo I checked their site but it seems they have only one style, fabric, which is not what I was thinking of. I need to read 3.400 pages of this thread to know what pads people like. I should retire soon, my job gets in the way of my life


Well...the problem with the aftermarket pads is, that they do sound different from the original. Some may even like it. I definitely not.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Understood. Thanks.


----------



## jonathan c

carboncopy said:


> Well...the problem with the aftermarket pads is, that they do sound different from the original. Some may even like it. I definitely not.


Being in business since 1953, Grado Labs has reasons, I assume, for the specific earpads that come with each headphone. I cannot imagine that a model would be introduced without serious listening to a variety of pads before one was picked for that model.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Yeah but that's true of many headphones and there is still a strong aftermarket. I guess there are several camps of consumers, some want the best sound but even that can vary depending on who's listening, others want comfort uberalles, or good materials, or whatever. So no matter what, pads are a compromise.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Ok so how about good shops that sell Grado in EU? I know of one but I'm looking for options... thanks guys


----------



## YtseJamer

Bernard23 said:


> Does anyone have any updates and impressions on RS2x and RS1x? There are some deals to be had on the RS1e, how do these compare to Hemp? I suspect that whilst the RS2x is an improvement over Hemp, it's not big enough to warrant keeping both.



I bought the RS2x last week, but I want to wait a few days before posting my impressions because I don't want to be influenced by the "new toy syndrome".   

As a spoiler, I can tell you that I already prefer the RS2x over the RS1x and the Hemp.  Also, contrary to the RS1x, the RS2x work very well with the F-cushions so it's almost like having two headphones for the price of one.


----------



## Bernard23

For pads, simply buy all of the different Geekria pads from Amazon, they are around £10 each, and you will probably use most of them. Think of them as a fixed EQ options.


----------



## Bernard23

YtseJamer said:


> I bought the RS2x last week, but I want to wait a few days before posting my impressions because I don't want to be influenced by the "new toy syndrome".
> 
> As a spoiler, I can tell you that I already prefer the RS2x over the RS1x and the Hemp.  Also, contrary to the RS1x, the RS2x work very well with the F-cushions so it's almost like having two headphones for the price of one.


I am waiting to hear this. So far, I have found only one other reporter on social media that has any experience of them all.


----------



## YtseJamer (Feb 14, 2022)

Bernard23 said:


> I am waiting to hear this. So far, I have found only one other reporter on social media that has any experience of them all.



I know who you're talking about, trust me he was not lying about the RS2x 

You want to hear something funny, I also purchased the Focal Utopia last week but they are already back in their box because I cannot remove the RS2x from my head.  And quite frankly, I'm very disappointed by the Utopia.


----------



## ESL-1

jonathan c said:


> Step 1: We admitted that we were powerless over Grados - that our lives had become unmanageable.


Jonathan, I am sure between us there would be no problem filling in the other 11 steps.  Of course the first step is the most important.


----------



## ESL-1

jonathan c said:


> Being in business since 1953, Grado Labs has reasons, I assume, for the specific earpads that come with each headphone. I cannot imagine that a model would be introduced without serious listening to a variety of pads before one was picked for that model.


I agree, I am sure a lot of development time goes into that and comparing results before the product is ready for market.


----------



## cathee

Sorry to butt in on the convo, but this is tangentially related: 

Does anyone know where to source TTVJ flat ear pads? They don't seem to sell it on their website anymore and I was hoping to get a couple of pairs for my Grados. 

TIA


----------



## murphythecat (Feb 14, 2022)

gimmeheadroom said:


> customcans.co.uk
> 
> The owner is a longtime member here and an all-around great guy, he puts up all kinds of Sennheiser and Beyer disassembly and mod videos, makes cables that are truly worth the money. 100% recommended.
> 
> P.S. HD 650s are not worth 300. They might cost 300 but they're worth a lot more


agreed, hd650 are worth much more for me as well


YtseJamer said:


> I know who you're talking about, trust me he was not lying about the RS2x
> 
> You want to hear something funny, I also purchased the Focal Utopia last week but they are already back in their box because I cannot remove the RS2x from my head.  And quite frankly, I'm very disappointed by the Utopia.


same experience. RS2x are a game changer: Ive sold my Utopia just a few week short of getting my RS2x, but there's no doubt in my mind id take the RS2x over the Utopia.

Grado are such a big company, I almost feel like they dont understand what they have in the new RS2x. its just way too good for the $

BTW, not everyone will prefer the F pads with the RS2x, I prefer the stock vs the f pads with the rs2x


----------



## DTgill

cathee said:


> Sorry to butt in on the convo, but this is tangentially related:
> 
> Does anyone know where to source TTVJ flat ear pads? They don't seem to sell it on their website anymore and I was hoping to get a couple of pairs for my Grados.
> 
> TIA


Here ya go


----------



## Leicachamp

Got my new Rs1x last week. 
I much prefer them to the RS2e (too lean), RS1e (Boring, slow, lacked dynamics) and GH2 ( nothing wrong with them, but the Rs1x is just so fast, full and musical in comparison ) 

At the same time I prefer my GS3000e which sounds so effortless, but they prob have over 1500 hrs on them.

Got about 60 hrs on the Rs1x atm


----------



## jonathan c

Leicachamp said:


> Got my new Rs1x last week.
> I much prefer them to the RS2e (too lean), RS1e (Boring, slow, lacked dynamics) and GH2 ( nothing wrong with them, but the Rs1x is just so fast, full and musical in comparison )
> 
> At the same time I prefer my GS3000e which sounds so effortless, but they prob have over 1500 hrs on them.
> ...


Keep going with the RS-1x, they get _a lot _better with extended break-in 😀.


----------



## Delmonaco

Leicachamp said:


> Got my new Rs1x last week.
> I much prefer them to the RS2e (too lean), RS1e (Boring, slow, lacked dynamics) and GH2 ( nothing wrong with them, but the Rs1x is just so fast, full and musical in comparison )
> 
> At the same time I prefer my GS3000e which sounds so effortless, but they prob have over 1500 hrs on them.
> ...



Thanks for all messages regarding the Rs1x/Rs2x. Currently with the 325x but looking foward for one of the Rsx family. Btw, I stumble upon a used and old Rs1, if they are too special, please guys just let me know.


----------



## JoeTho

Leicachamp said:


> Got my new Rs1x last week.
> I much prefer them to the RS2e (too lean), RS1e (Boring, slow, lacked dynamics) and GH2 ( nothing wrong with them, but the Rs1x is just so fast, full and musical in comparison )
> 
> At the same time I prefer my GS3000e which sounds so effortless, but they prob have over 1500 hrs on them.
> ...


The two I've been considering are the RS1x and the GH2. But being that I can't seem to find a GH2, I may just end up going with the RS1x.


----------



## ESL-1

jonathan c said:


> Keep going with the RS-1x, they get _a lot _better with extended break-in 😀.


Absolutely, mine is still improving and I have quite a bit of time on them.  Enjoying the ride.


----------



## jonathan c

Luckyleo said:


> I've been using the same thing after seeing the post earlier in this thread.  Works great!  But......... I'm guessing I'm have a bit of an issue due to the "wax".  The white lettering on my RS1x on the "R" and "L" has been removed.  I'm guessing I wasn't paying attention to the details when I applied it to the wood, and now my lettering is just the black from inlade plastic lettering.  Not an issue sound wise, and doesn't matter to me.   However, I know that some of us are more demanding of the little details, than am I......
> 
> Leo


I actually prefer that lettering black…the white was a bit gaudy…


----------



## jonathan c

I feel that the RS-1x _is_ the ‘sweet spot’ in the Grado lineup - so it should look the part as well after a polish/wax…


----------



## Stevko

Leicachamp said:


> Got my new Rs1x last week.
> I much prefer them to the RS2e (too lean), RS1e (Boring, slow, lacked dynamics) and GH2 ( nothing wrong with them, but the Rs1x is just so fast, full and musical in comparison )
> 
> At the same time I prefer my GS3000e which sounds so effortless, but they prob have over 1500 hrs on them.
> ...


Lean? Dont think mine is too lean


----------



## Bernard23 (Feb 15, 2022)

YtseJamer said:


> I know who you're talking about, trust me he was not lying about the RS2x
> 
> You want to hear something funny, I also purchased the Focal Utopia last week but they are already back in their box because I cannot remove the RS2x from my head.  And quite frankly, I'm very disappointed by the Utopia.


I was put off Focal after reading ASR reviews of the Elegia. So far, my most recent purchases have correlated with his reviews and more importantly the ability to EQ well. I'm torn at the moment between LCD-X and RS2x. As much as I love Hemps, they are not as accomplished all rounders as Sundara for me (I know Alfred is trying to pursuade me otherwise!).
The only other review I can find is super best friends, but it's highly inconsistent and flawed.
Maybe I just bite the bullet, and try out RS2x, and scratch that irritating itch.


----------



## Bernard23

Agh this is now confusing. so much love for RS2 AND 1x. For rock, blues, EDM - Hemp is great, and presuming 2x would be likewise? I'm not too worried about tonal balance, I can EQ that, but you can't add dynamics and real detail.


----------



## Stevko (Feb 15, 2022)

gimmeheadroom said:


> Ok so how about good shops that sell Grado in EU? I know of one but I'm looking for options... thanks guys


EU? what about GB? GB= cheap Grado.
they exclude TAX

https://www.audioaffair.co.uk/



*VAT on prices? *
All prices shown online include UK VAT at 20% for deliveries within the UK (excluding Jersey and Guernsey). For orders shipping outside of the UK, VAT will be removed from your order at checkout when you enter your country.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Stevko said:


> EU? what about GB? GB= cheap Grado.
> they exclude TAX


On my last order from the UK, I paid 93% of (item price + shipping) to ransom my order. So, more than 2X the cost of the item. Not gonna happen again.


----------



## Stevko

Crazy..
Bought from schiit twice in 21.
Only payd VAT and about 15euro in customs fees


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Stevko said:


> Crazy..
> Bought from schiit twice in 21.
> Only payd VAT and about 15euro in customs fees


Every country is different and every customs officer brings his problems to work. And the EU laws got worse in January 1 of 2022


----------



## Stevko

So your country want more than std fee and VAT?
I save 400euro if I ordrer GS1000e from UK...


----------



## nycdoi

Are we expecting the x update for GS anytime soon?


----------



## Stevko

Still waiting for the rs2x. Not possible to order  in my country


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Stevko said:


> Still waiting for the rs2x. Not possible to order  in my country


I have that on my radar also. Trying to scrape up the cash.


----------



## Zachik

YtseJamer said:


> As a spoiler, I can tell you that I already prefer the RS2x over the RS1x and the Hemp. Also, contrary to the RS1x, the RS2x work very well with the F-cushions so it's almost like having two headphones for the price of one.


Can you please elaborate on RS2x vs. RS1x?
I have been going back and forth between RS1x (new) or GS3000e (used)... Unfortunately, I cannot audition either, so have to go by other people's description of sound and comparisons between different Grados. I thought the "consensus" been RS1x is preferred over the RS2x, but I guess some people are the opposite!


----------



## YtseJamer

Zachik said:


> Can you please elaborate on RS2x vs. RS1x?
> I have been going back and forth between RS1x (new) or GS3000e (used)... Unfortunately, I cannot audition either, so have to go by other people's description of sound and comparisons between different Grados. I thought the "consensus" been RS1x is preferred over the RS2x, but I guess some people are the opposite!



They are both great headphones, it's just that I prefer the RS2x over the RS1x with my music.  (Progressive Rock and Metal)

The RS1x are probably better than the RS2x with classical music because of the _slightly_ larger soundstage and the _slightly_ better resolving capabilities of the RS1x driver.


----------



## ESL-1 (Feb 15, 2022)

Bernard23 said:


> Agh this is now confusing. so much love for RS2 AND 1x. For rock, blues, EDM - Hemp is great, and presuming 2x would be likewise? I'm not too worried about tonal balance, I can EQ that, but you can't add dynamics and real detail.


If the RS1x is in the mix I think I would lean towards them.  After a lot of break in time they become more open, refined and transparent, traits that I value & enjoy very much.  The bass has improved both in quantity and detail.  I do feel in my opinion that they are able to reach a good bit above their price point in terms of performance.


----------



## Zachik

YtseJamer said:


> They are both great headphones, it's just that I prefer the RS2x over the RS1x with my music. (Progressive Rock and Metal)
> 
> The RS1x are probably better than the RS2x with classical music because of the _slightly_ larger soundstage and the _slightly_ better resolving capabilities of the RS1x driver.


RS1x has slightly larger soundstage and slightly better resolving capabilities (according to your impressions), but you still prefer (for your music) the RS2x. 
What does the RS2x does better (for Progressive Rock and Metal) compared to the RS1x?


----------



## YtseJamer

Zachik said:


> RS1x has slightly larger soundstage and slightly better resolving capabilities (according to your impressions), but you still prefer (for your music) the RS2x.
> What does the RS2x does better (for Progressive Rock and Metal) compared to the RS1x?



To my ears the RS2x are more punchy, impactful and engaging than the RS1x.


----------



## Zachik

Being very new to the Grado family (my 325x is enroute), and already thinking about my next Grado...
I was thinking GS3000e or RS1x (or RS2x), but being bummed about non-detachable cables - I started to look around for mod options.
While at it, I came across this DIY headphone:
https://earphonediylabs.com/shop/or...0e-statement-open-back-headphone-and-diy-kit/

These guys *claim* the 50mm drivers are genuine Grado GS3000e drivers, and the Cocobolo cups are same dimensions (and wood) as the original.
*So... did anyone try these? Do they sound like the genuine GS3000e?*
I did not see any mention on the thread, at least not in the last 6-7 months.

Since I am very seriously considering the GS3000e - that one obviously got me intrigued!
ANY opinion is highly appreciated


----------



## kmhaynes

JoeTho said:


> The two I've been considering are the RS1x and the GH2. But being that I can't seem to find a GH2, I may just end up going with the RS1x.


For a time I had the GH2 and RS2e (not -x).  In hours of A/Being them for the life of me I could not hear a difference EXCEPT the GH2 had an odd surround-sound vibe to it. But tone-wise very close to the RS2e


----------



## jonathan c

Now for an ‘off-the-wall’ thought. What about a high impedance (200 ohms +) Grado that could partner with an output transformer less (OTL) tube headphone amplifier?…🥲 🙏…


----------



## kmhaynes (Feb 16, 2022)

So now that the SR and RS mind are know -x versions, how do they compare to the 'X' starter, the Hemp?

Thinking about the Hemp vs RS2x.  Anyone with these 2?


----------



## kmhaynes

kmhaynes said:


> For a time I had the GH2 and RS2e (not -x).  In hours of A/Being them for the life of me I could not hear a difference EXCEPT the GH2 had an odd surround-sound vibe to it. But tone-wise very close to the RS2e


Sorry, I have go correct myself!  I had the GH3 with cocobolo, not the GH2.


----------



## jonathan c (Feb 15, 2022)

kmhaynes said:


> Sorry, I have go correct myself!  I had the GH3 with cocobolo, not the GH2.


Was the GH3 ever built with cocobolo? The Grado website says that the GH2 was built with cocobolo and that the GH3 was built with Norwegian pine. 🤔


----------



## Stevko

jonathan c said:


> Now for an ‘off-the-wall’ thought. What about a high impedance (200 ohms +) Grado that could partner with an output transformer less (OTL) tube headphone amplifier?…🥲 🙏…


Yes, why not!
A 250 ohm Grado will work great in studio, with OTL and and a german high voltage amp


----------



## jonathan c

Stevko said:


> Yes, why not!
> A 250 ohm Grado will work great in studio, with OTL and and a german high voltage amp


Woo WA2, BHC+SB,…Niimbus, Violectric, Phonitor….🤔


----------



## Stevko

gimmeheadroom said:


> I have that on my radar also. Trying to scrape up the cash.


Will not buy it when it has arrived here to cold north.
Have enough cans.


----------



## Stevko

jonathan c said:


> Woo WA2, BHC+SB,…Niimbus, Violectric, Phonitor….🤔


Considering a spl phonitor se with dac.
Sells for 1000euro(demo modell)


----------



## Stevko

jonathan c said:


> Was the GH3 ever built with cocobolo? The Grado website says that the GH2 was built with cocobolo and that the GH3 was built with Norwegian pine. 🤔


Norwegian pine smells like sxxt


----------



## jonathan c

Stevko said:


> Norwegian pine smells like sxxt


…even though John Lennon asked ‘isn’t it good, Norwegian wood’? 🎵


----------



## qua2k (Feb 16, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> Was the GH3 ever built with cocobolo? The Grado website says that the GH2 was built with cocobolo and that the GH3 was built with Norwegian pine. 🤔


Also the color difference between the two woods 👍


----------



## ESL-1

Zachik said:


> Being very new to the Grado family (my 325x is enroute), and already thinking about my next Grado...
> I was thinking GS3000e or RS1x (or RS2x), but being bummed about non-detachable cables - I started to look around for mod options.
> While at it, I came across this DIY headphone:
> https://earphonediylabs.com/shop/or...0e-statement-open-back-headphone-and-diy-kit/
> ...


The only place to buy Grado gear, parts and accessories would be through their authorized dealer network including 4yourears.

They are stealing Grado’s name and reputation and that is not nice.


----------



## kalibur (Feb 16, 2022)

@ESL-1 I notice you have the PS500e too; how would they compare to the RS1x?

Thinking of adding the RS1x to the stable


----------



## ESL-1

jonathan c said:


> Was the GH3 ever built with cocobolo? The Grado website says that the GH2 was built with cocobolo and that the GH3 was built with Norwegian pine. 🤔


Grado’s site is correct.  I am pretty sure that the GH3 was only available in the pine.  The GH2 was in the cocobolo and is really good looking. Good sound & good looks.


----------



## ESL-1

kalibur said:


> @ESL-1 I notice you have the PS500e too; how would they compare to the RS1x?
> 
> Thinking of adding the RS1x to the stable


It’s getting late.  I should do a little current listening between them in the next day or so.  
(Audio memory need not apply here)


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Anyone know where to get Grado S pads shipped to Canada? It appears Grado doesn't do that despite us being their neighbour. But apparently not our best friend.


----------



## Stevko

jonathan c said:


> Woo WA2, BHC+SB,…Niimbus, Violectric, Phonitor….🤔


Not sure yet. Think I will buy a serious dac\amp this year. Never own one before. Only toys  
But a dealer selling a SPL Phonithor SE with dac for 1000 euro. very good price.

So far on my list:

-Phonitor SE   (or phonitor 2, if I find a second hand for a good price)
-RME adi fs 2
-Violectric V226
-Lyr 3 with DAC.
or
-Valhalla 2
-Lake People 111
-violectric V200

(+ a good dac)


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Stevko said:


> Not sure yet. Think I will buy a serious dac\amp this year. Never own one before. Only toys
> But a dealer selling a SPL Phonithor SE with dac for 1000 euro. very good price.
> 
> So far on my list:
> ...


I'm selling a Valhalla 2 and Lyr 2 in like-new condition


----------



## gimmeheadroom

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Anyone know where to get Grado S pads shipped to Canada? It appears Grado doesn't do that despite us being their neighbour. But apparently not our best friend.


I found this site but I don't know if it is official or not https://gradocanada.ca/


----------



## Stevko

gimmeheadroom said:


> I'm selling a Valhalla 2 and Lyr 2 in like-new condition


Want both of them.😳
But I must pay vat and fee.
And you already pay vat= double Vat for me😟 if I buy from you


----------



## YtseJamer

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Anyone know where to get Grado S pads shipped to Canada? It appears Grado doesn't do that despite us being their neighbour. But apparently not our best friend.



There you go:

https://baybloorradio.com/grado-replacement-ear-pads-small


----------



## murphythecat (Feb 16, 2022)

kmhaynes said:


> So know that the SR and RS mind are know -x versions, how do they compare to the 'X' starter, the Hemp?
> 
> Thinking about the Hemp vs RS2x.  Anyone with these 2?


YtseJamer has both the Hemp and RS2x.​​he prefers rs2x​


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Stevko said:


> Want both of them.😳
> But I must pay vat and fee.
> And you already pay vat= double Vat for me😟 if I buy from you


If you're inside EU there is no VAT. But aside from your awesome snow pics I don't know where you are


----------



## YtseJamer (Feb 16, 2022)

murphythecat said:


> YtseJamer has both the Hemp and RS2x.​​he prefers rs2x​



Yes I prefer the RS2x over the Hemp.  It's funny because to my ears, the RS2x with the F-pads sound like a more refined and technically capable version of the Hemp.  You are getting two headphones for the price of one with the RS2x.


----------



## Stevko

gimmeheadroom said:


> If you're inside EU there is no VAT. But aside from your awesome snow pics I don't know where you are


Outside EU


----------



## Luckyleo

jonathan c said:


> Now for an ‘off-the-wall’ thought. What about a high impedance (200 ohms +) Grado that could partner with an output transformer less (OTL) tube headphone amplifier?…🥲 🙏…


I'm listening to RS1x right now on the Feliks Audio Espressivo.  They sound sublime.  Tremendous pairing of an OTL Tube amp with these Grado's, but also the 325x, the Hemps, all sound amazing with the Espressivo.  No need for me to wait for 200 ohm impedance Grado Cans.


----------



## qua2k

Anyone else feverishly refresh the tracking when a pair of headphones ship?


----------



## Rebel Chris

Noooo, we are all monks, be patience my friend.


----------



## Stevko

Luckyleo said:


> I'm listening to RS1x right now on the Feliks Audio Espressivo.  They sound sublime.  Tremendous pairing of an OTL Tube amp with these Grado's, but also the 325x, the Hemps, all sound amazing with the Espressivo.  No need for me to wait for 200 ohm impedance Grado Cans.


Maybe they would sound better? Need less current.(with 2-300ohm)


After reading this post i consider : 
Feliks-Audio Echo​


----------



## Luckyleo

Stevko said:


> Maybe they would sound better? Need less current.(with 2-300ohm)
> 
> 
> After reading this post i consider :
> Feliks-Audio Echo​


I understand.  The low impedance Grado's shouldn't sound this good with Feliks Audio OTL.  Feliks says that their OTL's should work with low impedance.  I was skeptical myself.  I exchanged emails with a well known Youtube reviewer, who confirmed my findings.  I would understand someone's reluctance to spend a lot of money for something that isn't supposed to work.  So look at the electronic stats, science, and nay sayers, or trust me....  LOL.  YMMV, so maybe don't trust me..


----------



## JS27

kmhaynes said:


> So know that the SR and RS mind are know -x versions, how do they compare to the 'X' starter, the Hemp?
> 
> Thinking about the Hemp vs RS2x.  Anyone with these 2?



The Hemp and the 325x cluster together closer than the RS1x and RS2x to my ears.  I own all four...got the RS2X last as I assumed it would be very close to the Hemp.  Whether it's truly a different driver or more tweaks in tuning/placement/cups.....to my ears both of the RS lines have clear upgrades on 'technicalities' over the Hemp/325x. 

RS1x- This is like Grado's take on the HD800s.  That's not said in jest either....the technical level of the RS1 is outstanding in terms of resolution, speed, imagining, stage.  Not quite the width/depth on the HD800/s...very little is....but man it's something in action.  This is...raw impact for me...the most "special" of the four listed here.  That said, also like the HD800/s, it's boom or bust depending on what you are listening to.  I would not pick this up as a sure-fire daily driver if your jam is bass-heavy/EDM/rap/rock.  It depends on how the tracks were mastered (I do enjoy some metal/EDM with these cans)....a lot of bass-heavy or mid-muddled mixes just leaves peaky treble with thin, fizzy mid/bass underneath.  Classical/Jazz/Ambient/etc. is the 'safer' route.  But when these hit appropriate mixes....holy smokes.  Punches way, way above its price tag.  Fast as heck, crazy good imaging/separation, great tonality with the wood cups....

RS2x - Where the RS1x aims for the moon and accepts that some mixes will fall to the earth, the RS2x applies 85% of the magic across a less boom/bust tuning.  Some of the air/treble energy is dialed back, bass and lower mids come up (not bass/lower heavy overall, but more thump than the RS1x).  The technicalities are slightly dialed back....but still strong overall.  Very strong when you consider the $550 price-point.  This is likely the 'safer' pick...and a very impressive set of cans period....for the average listener.  That said....if the HD800/s is your jam and you have tube amps that can work with higher sensitivity phones sans too much noise......buy the RS1x and don't look back.

Hemp/325x - I think these are both very enjoyable headphones well worth their price points.  The Hemp is not a slight tweak from the RS2x IMO....it's got good speed, good imagining....notably below the level of the RS's but fair to it's price-point.  Bass (at least rumble/impact) is the heaviest of the four sets here.  For me both the 325x and Hemp present engaging, colored sounds that are mix-forgiving (more than either the RS's)....325x is a bit more upfront sounding with quicker decays/tonality from the metal cups.   Hemp is a slower decay/thicker sound with the wood cups.

   Short-short, the RS's...to my ears...really can do some surprisingly (emotional) engaging + technical feats that punch way above their sticker price.  Hemp/325x...play things a bit more 'straight' (relative to the Grado world  ) and lean on a some fun cup-colorization, accessible (and forgiving) tuning, with price appropriate technicals.


----------



## Zachik

JS27 said:


> RS2x - Where the RS1x aims for the moon and accepts that some mixes will fall to the earth, the RS2x applies 85% of the magic across a less boom/bust tuning. Some of the air/treble energy is dialed back, bass and lower mids come up (not bass/lower heavy overall, but more thump than the RS1x). The technicalities are slightly dialed back....but still strong overall. Very strong when you consider the $550 price-point. This is likely the 'safer' pick...and a very impressive set of cans period....for the average listener. That said....if the HD800/s is your jam and you have tube amps that can work with higher sensitivity phones sans too much noise......buy the RS1x and don't look back.


So... for Rock and Metal - RS1x or RS2x in your opinion? I do have several amps, including tube amps that will work with high sensitivity headphones.


----------



## ESL-1

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Anyone know where to get Grado S pads shipped to Canada? It appears Grado doesn't do that despite us being their neighbour. But apparently not our best friend.


There should be a main distributor that handles Grado Canadian sales and I would think would be willing to help out.
Hope so....


----------



## Stevko (Feb 16, 2022)

Luckyleo said:


> I understand.  The low impedance Grado's shouldn't sound this good with Feliks Audio OTL.  Feliks says that their OTL's should work with low impedance.  I was skeptical myself.  I exchanged emails with a well known Youtube reviewer, who confirmed my findings.  I would understand someone's reluctance to spend a lot of money for something that isn't supposed to work.  So look at the electronic stats, science, and nay sayers, or trust me....  LOL.  YMMV, so maybe don't trust me..


Same with valhalla:

Wait, wait, wait. low impedance headphones on an OTL tube amp? Are you nuts?
No, not completely. At typical listening levels, with high efficiency headphones, the low output impedance and higher current capability of Valhalla 2 mean you might be surprised by the sound.


But:
So what does that mean?
In simpler numbers: 2-8x lower output impedance, 8x lower distortion, 2x more current delivery, and lower noise. In simpler terms: while Valhalla was marginal-to-bad with IEMs and low-impedance headphones, Valhalla 2 is better. It’s not the be-all and end-all, but it’s now a much more well-rounded amp.

What headphones are Valhalla really good for?
Valhalla is still going to be at its best with high-impedance headphones like the 300 ohm Sennheisers and 250-600 ohm Beyers. With up to 60V p-p output capability, it can light up high-impedance headphones.

Source: schiit.com


----------



## JS27

Zachik said:


> So... for Rock and Metal - RS1x or RS2x in your opinion? I do have several amps, including tube amps that will work with high sensitivity headphones.


RS2x imo.  I listen to a ton of metal (black/death/power/whole schmear)......RS2x "works" with a broader range of mixes/masters than RS1x.  Overall Hemp/325x are even more forgiving.....but at $550 the RS2x lands enough well in the so-so mix world and brings some real magic to the table beyond the lower line.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Stevko said:


> Same with valhalla:
> 
> Wait, wait, wait. low impedance headphones on an OTL tube amp? Are you nuts?



@jonathan c pointed out elsewhere the output impedance of the Valhalla is un-OTLish and he uses it on all kinds of cans a "normal" OTL shouldn't be expected to work with, with great results.



Stevko said:


> What headphones are Valhalla really good for?
> Valhalla is still going to be at its best with high-impedance headphones like the 300 ohm Sennheisers and 250-600 ohm Beyers. With up to 60V p-p output capability, it can light up high-impedance headphones.



Where are you getting the 60V figure from?


----------



## ESL-1 (Feb 18, 2022)

Zachik said:


> So... for Rock and Metal - RS1x or RS2x in your opinion? I do have several amps, including tube amps that will work with high sensitivity headphones.


With a little bit of amp matching I am sure you will find one that is the best synergy with your whole system. They are not fussy but do definitely reflect what is driving them.  Among my amps I have a least a half dozen that work very well with Grados and vice versa.  Sometimes it is like magic.

They are like the last seasoning which is why I have accumulated more than I would ever really need.

I vote for the RS1x as it does have the most potential and very open and transparent with best detailing.  Light and comfy.  Remember whichever your choice is make sure you adjust the headband mfor best fit and sound by slightly bending the top band to fine tune it.  Find best placement on your ears and enjoy listening to them evolve.  They take more time than some but listening to them change is great fun.

Enjoy regardless......

PS  the pads break in a bit also but it comes a bit slowly and is subtle.


----------



## Stevko

gimmeheadroom said:


> @jonathan c pointed out elsewhere the output impedance of the Valhalla is un-OTLish and he uses it on all kinds of cans a "normal" OTL shouldn't be expected to work with, with great results.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you getting the 60V figure from?


Schiit.com


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Thanks, worst organized website I've ever seen. It's not on the specs tab rather on the FAQ tab...


----------



## Zachik

Zachik said:


> So... for Rock and Metal - RS1x or RS2x in your opinion? I do have several amps, including tube amps that will work with high sensitivity headphones.





JS27 said:


> RS2x imo.  I listen to a ton of metal (black/death/power/whole schmear)......RS2x "works" with a broader range of mixes/masters than RS1x.  Overall Hemp/325x are even more forgiving.....but at $550 the RS2x lands enough well in the so-so mix world and brings some real magic to the table beyond the lower line.





ESL-1 said:


> I vote for the RS1x as it does have the most potential and very open and transparent with best detailing. Light and comfy, remember whichever your choice is make sure you adjust for best fit and sound by slightly bending the top band to fine tune it. Find best placement on your ears and enjoy listen to them evolve. they take more time than some but listening to them change is great fun.


Haha. So it is a tie between RS1x and RS2x... Gotta love this hobby!


----------



## kmhaynes

jonathan c said:


> Was the GH3 ever built with cocobolo? The Grado website says that the GH2 was built with cocobolo and that the GH3 was built with Norwegian pine. 🤔


Yes, GH2 = Cocobolo.  My own signature line was wrong!!


----------



## JS27

Zachik said:


> Haha. So it is a tie between RS1x and RS2x... Gotta love this hobby!



 Ha, it just wouldn't feel 'audiophile' if you got a one-way vote   I agree with the experienced ears of ESL-1 that there is the most magic in the RS1x...there's something truly special about those cans when the music/amp lines up right.  And to be candid, if I was being dropped on a desert island with one headphone and could only listen to metal the rest of my life...I'd probably take the Hemp in that group (I don't like it 'more' than the RS's...it just plays things more safely).  It is forgiving/eats everything thrown at it, adds some nice rumble down low, decent enough with speed and imaging.  I think where the Hemp gets hurt now is its value prop at $400+ against what the 325x does at $300 and what more the RS2x brings at $550.  I'm guessing the Hemp will phase out anyway.

 If it helps...if you are mainly listening to classic/guitar driven rock and power/traditional style metal.....the RS1x's work for me.  Iron Maiden, Cauldron, Unleash the Archers, Spirit Adrift....that kind of stuff works for me.  Tomb Mold, Inquisition, Lord Vicar, Hooded Menace, Theotoxin...when you start playing in that type of neighborhood...to me/100% my opinion only....the RS2x does a better job of holing the lower mids/bass.  The RS1x get pretty thin/fizzy below the upper mids in those genres.  

 Everyone's budget...and scale of "affordable" is unique to them....but relative to the current HP market I think at $550 and $750 compete with phones well over $1K.  You can't really go wrong if you are OK with the general tuning approach of Grado here (these are not for neutral/bass heads). I stick with RS2x "working" over the highest range of stuff/being the 'safer' pick....but if you listen mostly to guitar-driven metal as said RS1X will do ya' and be mega-impressive with other non-metal genres.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Only problem is the RS1X costs the equivalent of $1,022 here


----------



## YtseJamer

JS27 said:


> The Hemp and the 325x cluster together closer than the RS1x and RS2x to my ears.  I own all four...got the RS2X last as I assumed it would be very close to the Hemp.  Whether it's truly a different driver or more tweaks in tuning/placement/cups.....to my ears both of the RS lines have clear upgrades on 'technicalities' over the Hemp/325x.
> 
> RS1x- This is like Grado's take on the HD800s.  That's not said in jest either....the technical level of the RS1 is outstanding in terms of resolution, speed, imagining, stage.  Not quite the width/depth on the HD800/s...very little is....but man it's something in action.  This is...raw impact for me...the most "special" of the four listed here.  That said, also like the HD800/s, it's boom or bust depending on what you are listening to.  I would not pick this up as a sure-fire daily driver if your jam is bass-heavy/EDM/rap/rock.  It depends on how the tracks were mastered (I do enjoy some metal/EDM with these cans)....a lot of bass-heavy or mid-muddled mixes just leaves peaky treble with thin, fizzy mid/bass underneath.  Classical/Jazz/Ambient/etc. is the 'safer' route.  But when these hit appropriate mixes....holy smokes.  Punches way, way above its price tag.  Fast as heck, crazy good imaging/separation, great tonality with the wood cups....
> 
> ...



I totally agree with everything you said about the RS1x /RS2x / Hemp.


----------



## YtseJamer

JS27 said:


> RS2x imo.  I listen to a ton of metal (black/death/power/whole schmear)......RS2x "works" with a broader range of mixes/masters than RS1x.  Overall Hemp/325x are even more forgiving.....but at $550 the RS2x lands enough well in the so-so mix world and brings some real magic to the table beyond the lower line.



+1

The RS2x is a very good all rounder headphone, and so far I didn't have any issues with my Metal albums.


----------



## YtseJamer (Feb 16, 2022)

Zachik said:


> Haha. So it is a tie between RS1x and RS2x... Gotta love this hobby!



Not sure Joe @ESL-1 is a big fan of real Heavy-Metal music 

Trust me, I have tried the RS1x / RS2x with bands like Dimmu Borgir, Opeth, Slayer, The Ocean, Mastodon, Gojira, Tool, etc


----------



## Zachik

YtseJamer said:


> Not sure Joe @ESL-1 is a big fan of real Heavy-Metal music
> 
> Trust me, I have tried the RS1x / RS2x with bands like Dimmu Borgir, Opeth, Slayer, The Ocean, Mastodon, Gojira, Tool, etc


TBH, I mostly listen to Rock and Alternative. Metal is secondary, and even then it is more like Metallica and the likes. Nothing too hard core... (of your list above, probably only Mastodon and Tool but not nearly as often as Rock music)


----------



## Bernard23

JS27 said:


> Ha, it just wouldn't feel 'audiophile' if you got a one-way vote   I agree with the experienced ears of ESL-1 that there is the most magic in the RS1x...there's something truly special about those cans when the music/amp lines up right.  And to be candid, if I was being dropped on a desert island with one headphone and could only listen to metal the rest of my life...I'd probably take the Hemp in that group (I don't like it 'more' than the RS's...it just plays things more safely).  It is forgiving/eats everything thrown at it, adds some nice rumble down low, decent enough with speed and imaging.  I think where the Hemp gets hurt now is its value prop at $400+ against what the 325x does at $300 and what more the RS2x brings at $550.  I'm guessing the Hemp will phase out anyway.


Thanks for this summary - I suspect this is the case, hence my reluctance to drop another £600 on RS2x let alone more on the 1x. My main preferences are blues, rock, 80s metal, and EDM. I EQ all of my phones (hemp, Sundara, HD650 etc ) so they are all closer in tonality anyway, as my target is neutral (which I realise I prefer) with a light t6reble lift to compensate for older age hearing. If i got the RS2x, I don't think I could justify keeping the Hemp as well.
Anyways, I'm going to sit tight fort a while and not do anything too impulsive. I'm waiting for storm Eunice to hit us in next 24 hours, forecast wind speeds up in excess of 80mph so not sure whether to hide away with phones and remain oblivious or stay alert waiting for stuff to disintegrate around me!


----------



## crazyiori

I am from China and a Grado fan.

For many DAC/Amp were made in North Am and Eu, maybe you guys would have tried more choices.

I have rs1i, ps 500，Ps500e，Gh1，Gh2，do you have any recommendations for these.

I thought maybe it would be impossible to go along well with all these. The rs1i,ps500e and gh1 are my main force. And there are just a little room on my desk for the device, so plz DAC/AMP Combo device.

my thoughts are as follows, will these be a good choice?

1.hugo 2

2 Moon 230HAD

3 QUAD PA-ONE+

4 audiobyte black dragon（but it‘s no longer selling in China）
5.or other advices？

Not a native English speaker.if I write sth impolite, I don't mean it

Thanks


----------



## jess007

Can't say I'm a "fan" per se but I really liked to use them


----------



## Stevko

crazyiori said:


> I am from China and a Grado fan.
> 
> For many DAC/Amp were made in North Am and Eu, maybe you guys would have tried more choices.
> 
> ...


buy chinese:

https://littledotus.com/


----------



## crazyiori

Stevko said:


> buy chinese:
> 
> https://littledotus.com/


ye, I read some acticles here (do i call it right?) , and I saw many use little dot.  It confues me, little dot is not popular in China. Also it's a good news, for it's much cheaper here and i can easily get it .
 will  it be suitable for pske？ I wanna a pske for a long time.
Thanks


----------



## Stevko (Feb 17, 2022)

Many like little dot with Grado. Never heard it self.
But it is almost always more reasonable shopping «home»
So give it a try   and save some money.

What is pske?


----------



## Freia (Feb 17, 2022)

1000 is sometimes abbreviated to "k" in mandarin, so pske would mean ps1000e, and gs3k is gs3000...etc.
( guess it may have originated from the word kilo)
Maybe the ifi zen dac will suit your needs, although your budget seems much higher.


----------



## Gippy (Feb 17, 2022)

nycdoi said:


> Are we expecting the x update for GS anytime soon?



The GS2000e and GS3000e were introduced much later in the e-series lifespan so it's only natural that they get refreshed later, if at all. The GS3000e is just over 3 years old.

Having been an owner of the GS2000e, I feel that model was a big mistake with its overly piercing tuning: it has the most prominent 6k peak, but also with the weakest bass of the GS models. It's also now unnecessary because the GS3000e came out 2 years after it. They might discontinue it just like the PS1000e. As for the GS3000e, cocobolo turning blanks that size aren't cheap at all. I could see them going in another direction if it's too difficult to source that much cocobolo again, especially now that they need it for the RS1x and their ultra-premium cartridges. The RS1x has a tiny amount of cocobolo, the least of the 3 woods.

One wood I'd like to see them try in their regular lines is oak. They've done oak before but only in ultra-rare limited-edition models like the Bushmills, the Black Label BL1/BL2, and the Oreo. The only issue is that oak tends to crack over time if it's too dry for too long.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

jess007 said:


> Can't say I'm a "fan" per se but I really liked to use them


Which Grados did you try ?


----------



## crazyiori

Stevko said:


> Many like little dot with Grado. Never heard it self.
> But it is almost always more reasonable shopping «home»
> So give it a try   and save some money.
> 
> What is pske





Stevko said:


> Many like little dot with Grado. Never heard it self.
> But it is almost always more reasonable shopping «home»
> So give it a try   and save some money.
> 
> What is pske?


ps1000e 
which detailed model of little dot？your recommendation？
there are more options to choose in Chinese version of Little Dot website


----------



## crazyiori

Freia said:


> 1000 is sometimes abbreviated to "k" in mandarin, so pske would mean ps1000e, and gs3k is gs3000...etc.
> ( guess it may have originated from the word kilo)
> Maybe the ifi zen dac will suit your needs, although your budget seems much higher.


yes, you know it well.....
so native speaker don't use "k" for short


----------



## Stevko

crazyiori said:


> ps1000e
> which detailed model of little dot？your recommendation？
> there are more options to choose in Chinese version of Little Dot website


Something like this,should work good:

https://littledotus.com/?product=mk-iii


----------



## crazyiori

Stevko said:


> Something like this,should work good:
> 
> https://littledotus.com/?product=mk-iii


Thanks a lot
it is much cheaper here, i can  try it.
for amp/dac combo any suggestion? ifi ?


----------



## Stevko

crazyiori said:


> Thanks a lot
> it is much cheaper here, i can  try it.
> for amp/dac combo any suggestion? ifi ?


Schiit modi or topping d10 or e30


----------



## jmb239

crazyiori said:


> Thanks a lot
> it is much cheaper here, i can  try it.
> for amp/dac combo any suggestion? ifi ?


Spending kilobucks on driving Grados seems like a poor allocation of resources to me.


----------



## crazyiori

Stevko said:


> Something like this,should work good:
> 
> https://littledotus.com/?product=mk-iii


Grado is much more expensive here. Rs1i is about 1100 dollers here. And little dot is much cheaper, something like 150 dollers.
so first time i was suggested  little dot, I acted like this.
you know, it makes me feeling guilty for rs1i........


----------



## crazyiori

Stevko said:


> Schiit modi or topping d10 or e30


topping
yeah, it is also easy to get.


----------



## Stevko

crazyiori said:


> Grado is much more expensive here. Rs1i is about 1100 dollers here. And little dot is much cheaper, something like 150 dollers.
> so first time i was suggested  little dot, I acted like this.
> you know, it makes me feeling guilty for rs1i........


1215usd for me incl tax(rs1x)


----------



## Stevko

jmb239 said:


> Spending kilobucks on driving Grados seems like a poor allocation of resources to me.


Grado sounds better with an amp and a good DAC


----------



## crazyiori

jmb239 said:


> Spending kilobucks on driving Grados seems like a poor allocation of resources to me.


luckily, I came to Head-fi before I decide which one to buy.
Guess what recommendations I got several days ago........Weiss 202
After checking its price, I was so shocked


----------



## crazyiori

Stevko said:


> 1215usd for me incl tax(rs1x)


O my god I thought you could got it at a much lower price.
Tax is low here, but the local sellers keep  the price so high......


----------



## crazyiori

Stevko said:


> 1215usd for me incl tax(rs1x)


I was told a concept that I should use a neutral dac with adding any style, and leave the style thing to amps.
Is it true? What do you think?
Today I found a lot information different  to what I used to think.
Very helpful


----------



## Stevko

crazyiori said:


> O my god I thought you could got it at a much lower price.
> Tax is low here, but the local sellers keep  the price so high......


It is incl 25% tax


crazyiori said:


> I was told a concept that I should use a neutral dac with adding any style, and leave the style thing to amps.
> Is it true? What do you think?
> Today I found a lot information different  to what I used to think.
> Very helpful


Think a Topping dac with clean/Neutral signal in to a little dot will work great.
But a clean Topping dac and a clean Topping amp can be to much with Grado


----------



## jmb239

Stevko said:


> Grado sounds better with an amp and a good DAC


No doubt.  I'd take a real hard look at what DAC features (balanced, line out, PEQ, etc) are desired and pair it with a reasonable amp.  In the dark ages, way back in mid-aughts, I ran my HF1 off of anything and I still do.  I have to be more mindful of what I hook my planars up to.


----------



## crazyiori

Stevko said:


> It is incl 25% tax
> 
> Think a Topping dac with clean/Neutral signal in to a little dot will work great.
> But a clean Topping dac and a clean Topping amp can be to much with Grado


I understand. Don't wanna to lost its taste.
It seems to me love at first sight when I was still a student.


----------



## Stevko

jmb239 said:


> No doubt.  I'd take a real hard look at what DAC features (balanced, line out, PEQ, etc) are desired and pair it with a reasonable amp.  In the dark ages, way back in mid-aughts, I ran my HF1 off of anything and I still do.  I have to be more mindful of what I hook my planars up to.


Never tried it self, but think this can be a good match with Grado

https://earmen.com/index.php/products/earmen-eagle


----------



## Plautus001

crazyiori said:


> I am from China and a Grado fan.
> 
> For many DAC/Amp were made in North Am and Eu, maybe you guys would have tried more choices.
> 
> ...


I am currently using the Schiit Asgard 3 and Modius - sounds great with my Grado SR325X.

Personally, if I was going to start over again I would buy a Schiit Lyr 3 with the new ESS card.


----------



## crazyiori

Plautus001 said:


> I am currently using the Schiit Asgard 3 and Modius - sounds great with my Grado SR325X.
> 
> Personally, if I was going to start over again I would buy a Schiit Lyr 3 with the new ESS card.


I thought Schiit Lyr 3 before.
Then I know nearly twice of the price to get it including tax and freight fare......


----------



## Stevko

Plautus001 said:


> I am currently using the Schiit Asgard 3 and Modius - sounds great with my Grado SR325X.
> 
> Personally, if I was going to start over again I would buy a Schiit Lyr 3 with the new ESS card.


Maybe I should go for a Asgard too. Is really all i need.


----------



## ESL-1

JS27 said:


> The Hemp and the 325x cluster together closer than the RS1x and RS2x to my ears.  I own all four...got the RS2X last as I assumed it would be very close to the Hemp.  Whether it's truly a different driver or more tweaks in tuning/placement/cups.....to my ears both of the RS lines have clear upgrades on 'technicalities' over the Hemp/325x.
> 
> RS1x- This is like Grado's take on the HD800s.  That's not said in jest either....the technical level of the RS1 is outstanding in terms of resolution, speed, imagining, stage.  Not quite the width/depth on the HD800/s...very little is....but man it's something in action.  This is...raw impact for me...the most "special" of the four listed here.  That said, also like the HD800/s, it's boom or bust depending on what you are listening to.  I would not pick this up as a sure-fire daily driver if your jam is bass-heavy/EDM/rap/rock.  It depends on how the tracks were mastered (I do enjoy some metal/EDM with these cans)....a lot of bass-heavy or mid-muddled mixes just leaves peaky treble with thin, fizzy mid/bass underneath.  Classical/Jazz/Ambient/etc. is the 'safer' route.  But when these hit appropriate mixes....holy smokes.  Punches way, way above its price tag.  Fast as heck, crazy good imaging/separation, great tonality with the wood cups....
> 
> ...


Very well stated, good job.  I also have all four and pretty much agree with all your comparisons and statements.  I intend to lend a friend all four for a few days.  He needs an open back and I am curious on his take.


----------



## Plautus001 (Feb 17, 2022)

crazyiori said:


> I thought Schiit Lyr 3 before.
> Then I know nearly twice of the price to get it including tax and freight fare......


Understood - getting Schiit to Canada is expensive with taxes and exchange too - $699 US ends up being $1100-$1200 CDN by the time it arrives at my door...

Buying a product from within China makes sense.


----------



## Plautus001

ESL-1 said:


> Very well stated, good job.  I also have all four and pretty much agree with all your comparisons and statements.  I intend to lend a friend all four for a few days.  He needs an open back and I am curious on his take.


Good to know, it will be interesting to find out what your friend thinks.  Please share the music you utilize as well.


----------



## murphythecat

Zachik said:


> Haha. So it is a tie between RS1x and RS2x... Gotta love this hobby!


hahaha
makes one head spin

Look at the RS1x and RS2x measurements. Technically, the RS1x goes a little further, but in terms of FR balance and neutraliy, RS2x wins. Im a neutral freak and so RS2x would be my only choice.

I cant imagine being happy with the RS1x which does less bass then RS2x. RS2x, just like HD800 imo, needs bass boost to sound balanced


----------



## murphythecat

Plautus001 said:


> Understood - getting Schiit to Canada is expensive with taxes and exchange too - $699 US ends up being $1100-$1200 CDN by the time it arrives at my door...
> 
> Buying a product from within China makes send


I have to adress this. iFi amps are MADE to go with Grado

Many Grado cans NEED bass boost to sound balanced. As much as I like Schiit, I dont see them as being superior in any way in terms of SQ to iFi offerings at their respective price point.

so really, get a ifi amps over schiit with your grado if buying schiit is inconvenient due to import taxes


----------



## Plautus001

murphythecat said:


> I have to adress this. iFi amps are MADE to go with Grado
> 
> Many Grado cans NEED bass boost to sound balanced. As much as I like Schiit, I dont see them as being superior in any way in terms of SQ to iFi offerings at their respective price point.
> 
> so really, get a ifi amps over schiit with your grado if buying schiit is inconvenient due to import taxes


Your suggestion is a good one if you only intend to use Grado... but if you want to use planars, or high impedance headphones the extra power of an Asgard or Lyr will benefit the use of a wide variety of headphones from different manufacturers.


----------



## Stevko

murphythecat said:


> I have to adress this. iFi amps are MADE to go with Grado
> 
> Many Grado cans NEED bass boost to sound balanced. As much as I like Schiit, I dont see them as being superior in any way in terms of SQ to iFi offerings at their respective price point.
> 
> so really, get a ifi amps over schiit with your grado if buying schiit is inconvenient due to import taxes


It is cheap to try a zen can.
If you don’t like it. At least you have a DAC


----------



## jonathan c

murphythecat said:


> I have to adress this. iFi amps are MADE to go with Grado
> 
> Many Grado cans NEED bass boost to sound balanced. As much as I like Schiit, I dont see them as being superior in any way in terms of SQ to iFi offerings at their respective price point.
> 
> so really, get a ifi amps over schiit with your grado if buying schiit is inconvenient due to import taxes


Many but not all….the RS-1x, GS3000e, and certainly the PS2000e did not need bass boost  to sound balanced _to me._ What they needed and got was extended break-in with 🎼 as opposed to pink / white noise.


----------



## Luckyleo

Stevko said:


> Something like this,should work good:
> 
> https://littledotus.com/?product=mk-iii


I used this Amp for years before upgrading.  Grado's sound fabulous with it.  Highly recommend it.


----------



## Bernard23

Gippy said:


> One wood I'd like to see them try in their regular lines is oak. They've done oak before but only in ultra-rare limited-edition models like the Bushmills, the Black Label BL1/BL2, and the Oreo. The only issue is that oak tends to crack over time if it's too dry for too long.


As an owner of a few guitars, I'd love to see mahogany if you're going the whole tonal wood route....



murphythecat said:


> I cant imagine being happy with the RS1x which does less bass then RS2x. RS2x, just like HD800 imo, needs bass boost to sound balanced


IMO, and only recently, ALL headphones benefit from EQ. The challenge is that some respond well (low distortion primarily) others don't.


----------



## murphythecat (Feb 17, 2022)

delete


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

You're in a safe space now. Tell us how the EQ man hurt you.


----------



## ESL-1 (Feb 18, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> Many but not all….the RS-1x, GS3000e, and certainly the PS2000e did not need bass boost  to sound balanced _to me._ What they needed and got was extended break-in with 🎼 as opposed to pink / white noise.


The whole truth and nothing but the truth.

My PS2000e was still improving as I passed 300 hours.  I have been giving the RS1x more time than usual as it also continues to jell.  The GS3000e was more randomly done but it also has more than the 100 hours or so play time and I know it needs more.


More often than not there are anywhere from one to four sets of phones being played at one or both of my system set ups.  I often use a decent (Stereophile Recommended component) Sony portable discman, model D-EJ100.  I then put in a good disc for break in and have the player on infinite repeat. I have not had one fail yet but they take the wear & tear instead of my my main front end players.  I have I think 5 or 6 of the Sonys.

Very handy…

PS  I just bought two more (next car will need) approximately $25 each shipped, two different sellers on eBay.   Check obviously with model number.  If you any use for anything of this type it is a good unit for a good price.


----------



## jonathan c (Feb 17, 2022)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> You're in a safe space now. Tell us how the EQ man hurt you.


(in a sobbing voice)… “he tried to flatline _everything….._then he said ‘straight FR is the only thing that matters’…”_ 😢😩😭…_


----------



## ESL-1

Plautus001 said:


> Good to know, it will be interesting to find out what your friend thinks.  Please share the music you utilize as well.


Well as far as the music goes it often depends on my mood.  I am fairly eclectic in my musical tastes and there are a number of discs that are well produced and really can help show differences.  I most often take notes as it  helps keep thinks more organized.  I have one sampler disc from Burmeister that covers so much ground and is such a good sounding recording that I can sometimes use just it alone.  It helps that I know almost every note on the disc and there are many challenges, it has been a great tool.  Sometimes it can be old classics like Belafonte at Carnegie Hall, Ella Fitzgerald & Joe Pass Again (their second album together).  Challenging classical and massed vocals all have a place in my tool box.  It does need to start with good recording quality to be a best test.


----------



## YtseJamer

These headphones are so good with Epica \m/


----------



## jonathan c

jmb239 said:


> Spending kilobucks on driving Grados seems like a poor allocation of resources to me.


Then again, one may not know what the Grados are fully capable of unless all cables / components ‘upstream’ are of high sonic quality.


----------



## crazyiori

Stevko said:


> Something like this,should work good:
> 
> https://littledotus.com/?product=mk-iii


Sorry to bother you again.
This morning I suddenly remember why my list are like this（ listed 3 or 4 years ago）.
There are only a little room left on my desk. So it needs to be less than 16cm or about 18*（22-30）cm.
Schiit lyr3 could be the perfect in size, sadly I can't get it in China.
I saw your guys talking about JDS element, how about it ?
or any other choice?


----------



## crazyiori

Stevko said:


> Something like this,should work good:
> 
> https://littledotus.com/?product=mk-iii


Classic music needn't to be considered. Mostly something usch as Metallica, DragonForce, sometimes a little country music.


----------



## crazyiori

YtseJamer said:


> These headphones are so good with Epica \m/



The size of the amp seems fitting my space.
Sad, no seller here


----------



## jonathan c

An unfortunate Hemp experience 🤨😒. While taking off the G-cushions to put on the F-cushions, the body of the right speaker housing split all the way around where the hemp is. I have already packed it for shipment to Grado Labs. It makes me wonder about using (compressed?) hemp as a _dominant _material for headphone speaker housing…🧐


----------



## ostewart

Long time Grado fan, had a few over the years. Picking up these soon but not quite sure which revision of SR325 they are, possibly i?


----------



## Stevko

crazyiori said:


> Sorry to bother you again.
> This morning I suddenly remember why my list are like this（ listed 3 or 4 years ago）.
> There are only a little room left on my desk. So it needs to be less than 16cm or about 18*（22-30）cm.
> Schiit lyr3 could be the perfect in size, sadly I can't get it in China.
> ...


order from schiit.com? Schiit Hel 2 is little, powerfull and nice. all in one. perfect with grado


----------



## Stevko

jonathan c said:


> An unfortunate Hemp experience 🤨😒. While taking off the G-cushions to put on the F-cushions, the body of the right speaker housing split all the way around where the hemp is. I have already packed it for shipment to Grado Labs. It makes me wonder about using (compressed?) hemp as a _dominant _material for headphone speaker housing…🧐


This is a new material, nobody know if it is good before after some years  
325 will live for ever.....


----------



## funkymartyn

jonathan c said:


> An unfortunate Hemp experience 🤨😒. While taking off the G-cushions to put on the F-cushions, the body of the right speaker housing split all the way around where the hemp is. I have already packed it for shipment to Grado Labs. It makes me wonder about using (compressed?) hemp as a _dominant _material for headphone speaker housing…🧐


Sorry to hear that. Did you manage to take a photo before sending it off to grado.  Never heard that happening before.  And there are a few wooden options out on grado.   I have seen the push in units starting to work loose where they glue in the speaker units even on a  ps 1000.  But you can normally just reglue and push back in.    Not good if these new ones can split easy.  And most people cant send them back .


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

jonathan c said:


> An unfortunate Hemp experience 🤨😒. While taking off the G-cushions to put on the F-cushions, the body of the right speaker housing split all the way around where the hemp is. I have already packed it for shipment to Grado Labs. It makes me wonder about using (compressed?) hemp as a _dominant _material for headphone speaker housing…🧐


Ohhhh nooooooo! 

I'm always expecting the gimbals or headband to snap someday . . . never thought the cups themselves.


----------



## crazyiori

Stevko said:


> order from schiit.com? Schiit Hel 2 is little, powerfull and nice. all in one. perfect with grado


Is this schiit Hel2? the little black one?
I can buy it online, but it will take an extra fee up to 200 USD to get it .......
This aftenoon I ordered a little Dot mk3. I found a way to lie the amp down on my poor little desk.
Now I need to find either a small dac or a bigger but thin dac......
Do dac influence sound a lot？ Or mostly by amps?
For now I was using a cheap and old dac/amp combo similar price as topping amps.  Maybe I can use it temporarily while I waiting for the new one.


----------



## Stevko (Feb 18, 2022)

yes, it is the little black.
200USD? uhh.
 little Dot mk3: good choice 

find a chinese little dac from topping or smsl, and you`r set

https://headfonics.com/smsl-m100-mkii-review/


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

crazyiori said:


> Do dac influence sound a lot？ Or mostly by amps?


DACs are supposed to be transparent, just like cables. Just pick one that fits in your space.


----------



## crazyiori

Joaquin Dinero said:


> DACs are supposed to be transparent, just like cables. Just pick one that fits in your space.


I see.
Thanks, that makes it easier.


----------



## PANURUS

crazyiori said:


> I am from China and a Grado fan.
> 
> For many DAC/Amp were made in North Am and Eu, maybe you guys would have tried more choices.
> 
> ...


 The Hugo2 is the best in this price range.

I use the Hugo2-2go with my PS500e on some walks in the park. Each time I am impressed that such a level of quality can be heard outside.
The level of subtlety on the inflections of the voices is very present.
At home, I also use bluetooth mode while watching TV and that is also a bonus. I have just acquired a Mojo2 but the Hugo2 will remain my companion when I want serious listening outside.

I suggest you to listen one before to fix your choice.


----------



## crazyiori

PANURUS said:


> The Hugo2 is the best in this price range.
> 
> I use the Hugo2-2go with my PS500e on some walks in the park. Each time I am impressed that such a level of quality can be heard outside.
> The level of subtlety on the inflections of the voices is very present.
> ...


I hope to try one.
I am a surgeon and I cann't leave the city for covid-19.......
I didn't expect the pandemic last so long.
I have to take a blind shoot now.


----------



## jonathan c

Picture to accompany post #51,151:


----------



## nycdoi

wow.. that sucks.. first time i see a grado cup cracking up like that.. good luck with the repair..


----------



## Stevko




----------



## DTgill

jonathan c said:


> Picture to accompany post #51,151:


----------



## kalibur

jonathan c said:


> Picture to accompany post #51,151:


😱 doesn’t bode well for the hemp sandwich in both the RS1x & RS2x


----------



## DTgill

jonathan c said:


> Picture to accompany post #51,151:


My inner monkey screams out...


----------



## ShortBtwnHdset

jonathan c said:


> Picture to accompany post #51,151:


Just went thru this with my ZMF Verite's, was freaking pissed! Yours'll glue up fine, mine were likely already fractured (unseen) from a drop, as I bought them 3rd hand. A good epoxy would work wonders. I have thought about fiberglass reinforcing the wood cups ever since. Hobby grade fiberglass is really thin, if applied right would be close to clear (slight honey tint), epoxy could be thinned out to a good flowing consitency (between water and honey) as structural strength isn't critical.

On another note, I'm sure Ya'll probably already covered it, but did ya notice ZMF pad's and adapters for Grado's?

https://shop.zmfheadphones.com/collections/pads/products/grado-earpad-adapter

Will have to give these a try!!!


----------



## Philimon (Feb 18, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> Picture to accompany post #51,151:



DAMmmmmmmm
I came in here to ask for yalls help in buying an rs2x but wth. Please let us know how the warranty / customer service works out. This oughta kill resale value on rs1x / rs2x if they become known  for being prone to breaking in half. 

So please help me buy an RS2x by buying my cursed GW100.
https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/grado-gw100.20003/


----------



## billymisfits

Vikingatheart said:


> I searched and couldn't find a fan club for Grados in general. I have only listened to the SR80is and LOVE them. I love how these cans really bring rock to life. I hope to someday try some more high end Grados. I want to see how the Grado "house sound" changes throughout the line up.


i remember when grado was one of the top dogs in audiophile headphones.  i feel they don't get much attention these days with all the news offerings out these days.  one of the things i didn't like about grados was the ear pads.  the foam felt scratchy and it didn't like the way they rested directly on the ear.  haven't hear a pair in a while so i'm curious to know how they've improved over the years.  cheers!


----------



## Luckyleo

Philimon said:


> DAMmmmmmmm
> I came in here to ask for yalls help in buying an rs2x but wth. Please let us know how the warranty / customer service works out. This oughta kill resale value on rs1x / rs2x if they becomeknown  for being prone to breaking in half.
> 
> So please help me buy an RS2x by buying my cursed GW100.
> https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/grado-gw100.20003/


Or maybe it is an isolated incident and will not have any impact.  I'm a glass 1/2 full kinda guy........


----------



## jonathan c

kalibur said:


> 😱 doesn’t bode well for the hemp sandwich in both the RS1x & RS2x


I notice, though, that the hemp portion in the RS-1x is darker and appears to be denser than the hemp portion (most!) of the Hemp…


----------



## jonathan c

jonathan c said:


> Picture to accompany post #51,151:


Grado Labs to ‘jonathan c’: send it in.


----------



## Stevko

jonathan c said:


> Grado Labs to ‘jonathan c’: send it in.


Very good


----------



## nycdoi

jonathan c said:


> Grado Labs to ‘jonathan c’: send it in.




Did you test the broken cup? do they sound different?


----------



## jonathan c

nycdoi said:


> Did you test the broken cup? do they sound different?


It sounds wide open…🤣🥲😢😭…


----------



## snapple10

😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## iFi audio

Freia said:


> Maybe the ifi zen dac will suit your needs, although your budget seems much higher.



Thanks for mentioning ZEN DAC, there are quite a few people who enjoy that amp with their Grados


----------



## snapple10

Grado fans  looking to trade my Grado Hemp and original matte PS 1000 for other phones


----------



## Audio Addict (Feb 18, 2022)

Dekoni just released their Grado Earpads.

_https://dekoniaudio.com/product-category/brands/grado/_


----------



## DTgill

Audio Addict said:


> Dekoni just released their Grado Earpads.
> 
> _https://dekoniaudio.com/product-category/brands/grado/_



I can see dressing my GS1000, PS500, SR325x, and my RS1e in these... Oh' it gonna be xspensive...


----------



## Tensen (Feb 19, 2022)

Audio Addict said:


> Dekoni just released their Grado Earpads.
> 
> _https://dekoniaudio.com/product-category/brands/grado/_



Wow those look comfy. definitely going to sound different though.  Check out that graph on the sheepskin/velour.


----------



## nycdoi

wow thats radical..


----------



## Stevko

They have other ver,not so radical
About 100usd


----------



## carboncopy

nycdoi said:


> wow thats radical..


Should sound like crap...well done.


----------



## Glokta

The fenestrated/velour looks alright bass wise, gets spicy above 2k


----------



## crazyiori

I noticed Little Dot used a lot. 
I also ordered one, Thanks for you recommendations.
I talked to its boss, and complained "how can you call your brand little, they are big......."
And I was told a news they are developing Dac-8, which is a much smaller R2R dac mainly based on Gs2000e using Soekris solution. They will sell it next month.
Don't know whether it is a news......


----------



## Gippy

carboncopy said:


> Should sound like crap...well done.



Haha that was my first thought. Some people have remarked about the midbass bleed of the 50mm Grados, and these pads add *more* while cutting the mids. That FR looks miserable.


----------



## mks100

Audio Addict said:


> Dekoni just released their Grado Earpads.
> 
> _https://dekoniaudio.com/product-category/brands/grado/_



Ordered.  I have the Fenestrated Sheepskins on my HD 8XX and had them on my HD 660S.  I have my Lokius to fix the mids.  Love the comfort.


----------



## ESL-1

jonathan c said:


> (in a sobbing voice)… “he tried to flatline _everything….._then he said ‘straight FR is the only thing that matters’…”_😢😩😭…_


True flat response in speakers tends to usually sound a bit too bright to most listeners but it is good starting point to set to what your ears find most enjoyable.  Did that test in several Audio shops over the years, almost always the same or similar results.

Of course with headphones the challenge is different as we don’t have the sound of the room as part of the situation.


----------



## Stevko

My RS2 sounds good with stock pads. Will never try other pads


----------



## Stevko

Anything better than Tr-amp?
The tr-amp lets mine Grados Flows as ment to be!
Whats next? The new earmen angel?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Stevko said:


> Anything better than Tr-amp?
> The tr-amp lets mine Grados Flows as ment to be!
> Whats next? The new earmen angel?


Yeah some guy in one of the the HE6 threads had a stack of three Crown amps...


----------



## ESL-1 (Feb 19, 2022)

kalibur said:


> @ESL-1 I notice you have the PS500e too; how would they compare to the RS1x?
> 
> Thinking of adding the RS1x to the stable


Hi, sorry for the slight delay, several projects on the table.  Using the HeadAmp Gilmore Lite mk2 with their optional regulated power supply on this experiment.

The PS500e is still an enjoyable listen and recently spent some time limbering up for this comparison.  The PS500e in my opinion was among the very first Grado to wander a little off the classic Grado SQ.  It has an impactful bass without bloat and vocals sounded quite distinct and coherent.  Clean.

The new RS1x to me is a bit more open, airy with a good amount of transparency (more than the PS500e).  The bass on the RS1x is better detailed in my opinion and has more depth to imaging and a refinement overall that is beyond it’s price point.  As previously mentioned they really need more than the usual amount of break in and continue improving with the bass a major part of that improvement.

To generalize if you are hot on heavy metal 🎸 then the PS500e might prove to be your better choice.

For most other music the musicality of the RS1x would be my choice for a very special sense of reality.

Always best if you find a way to get a chance to audition.

No wrong choices here,


----------



## ESL-1 (Feb 20, 2022)

Stevko said:


> My RS2 sounds good with stock pads. Will never try other pads


Most often that is the best advice especially as the pads do break in a little also.  With the head band adjusted to feel comfortable and the pads fitting precisely where you find the best sound and start tapping your shoes and enjoy the music........


----------



## jonathan c

ESL-1 said:


> Of course with headphones the challenge is different as we don’t have the sound of the room as part of the situation.


…and for those with a vacuum between their ears, it would not matter…sound would not occur…🤪


----------



## crazyiori

ESL-1 said:


> Hi, sorry for the slight delay, several projects on the table.  Using the HeadAmp Gilmore Lite mk2 with their optional regulated power supply on this experiment.
> 
> The PS500e is still an enjoyable listen and recently spent some time limbering up for this comparison.  The PS500e in my opinion was among the very first Grado to wander a little off the classic Grado SQ.  It has an impactful bass without bloat and vocals sounded quite distinct and coherent.  Clean.
> 
> ...


I noticed you tried rs1x.
How does it do compared with rs1i?


----------



## tm4347

Is the hemp model considered good by Grado fans?


----------



## tm4347

Or are there better mid-range Grado"s for similar money?  Thanks.


----------



## funkymartyn

tm4347 said:


> Or are there better mid-range Grado"s for similar money?  Thanks.


Do you have any grado at the minute  ?     I don't have the Hemp.  But people do rate them high.  If its the money area ........the  Sr 225e  are great .  But also I picked up brand new a pair of  Rs2e  for less then £400. So could depend on budget. ...if not .   Buy a couple.  It's worth it.


----------



## Pirastro

tm4347 said:


> Is the hemp model considered good by Grado fans?


I have a pair and consider them my "fun" headphones.  I have Sennheisers and Beyers for Classical music listening, but when I just want to just kick back and enjoy music casually, I always reach for the Hemps.  They have a really punchy and natural sound signature - dynamic yet easy on the ears...nice and lush.  Many have recommended changing out the pads on these ones, but I highly recommend them with the original F-pads, as doing so retains these qualities.  I think the best thing about the Hemps is their "analogue" sound - they have a certain roundness and plumpness that just keeps me coming back despite the fact that they are not super resolving or detailed.  Personality wise, they're like that friend that you always want to hang out with, but not necessarily count on if your life depends on it.


----------



## DzoMarija

Stevko said:


> My RS2 sounds good with stock pads. Will never try other pads


I tried 5 different pads and always come back to original L-pads. Despite they are very uncomfortable, they sound the best.


----------



## Bernard23

ESL-1 said:


> True flat response in speakers tends to usually sound a bit too bright to most listeners but it is good starting point to set to what your ears find most enjoyable.  Did that test in several Audio shops over the years, almost always the same or similar results.
> 
> Of course with headphones the challenge is different as we don’t have the sound of the room as part of the situation.


That's pretty  much how I have approached all of my phones. I calibrate them to the harman target since its a known repeatable reference, using the oratory90 tests and PEQ, settings. That's my bass line, from their I can make tweaks to suit, for me usually less bass and a slight treble lift to compensate for my older ears. A lot of the tonal anomalies of cheaper phones especially can be overcome, and sound surprisingly good. I've been contamplating adding a pair of LCD-X to my collection, but I'm not convinced that it's worth all of the £££ for what will be a diminished improvement.


----------



## Bernard23

tm4347 said:


> Is the hemp model considered good by Grado fans?


They are arguably redundant now that the325x and RS2x are available. I've not heard the so can only relay the impressions of itgetsthat have, but 325x is closer to hemp than 325e was, and likewise the RS2x has opened a gap above for not much extra cost.


----------



## JS27

tm4347 said:


> Is the hemp model considered good by Grado fans?



 Yes....at least by this one Grado fan   It was the headphone that started picking up Grado-steam in the non hardcore-fanbase two years ago; I think it's still one of the 'best' under $500 cans out there.  It's got a very accessible tuning across bass/mids/treble....brings enough rumble to satisfy all comers outside the most bass-head centric, good speed, good imagining/separation, warm/atmospheric interplay with the cups, forgiving and can play on all genres.  Taking solely in a vacuum, still a very appealing headphone.

 To me the question today on the Hemps isn't their stand-alone performance, but value-position in the Grado line.  The 325x is (to my ears) equal in technicalities, just tuned a bit more forward and has a faster/stop-go decay effect from the aluminum cups.  That's at $300 vs. $4XX you find the Hemps....and while I think the wood/hemp combo is generally more appealing than the aluminum for an "all genre/all audience ears" affair that is still a meaningful price difference in the under-$500 category. And now with the RS2X for $1XX more, you can step up to the performance level of Focal Clears.  The caveat there is while the RS2x isn't as boom/bust as the RS1x approach...it's still a more unique, classic Grado tuning at heart that won't please everyone in a broad sense like the Hemps.  I think for the $1XX more from the Hemp it's an amazing bang-for-the-buck increase in technical/total package output.  Even with the flat pads (and I think Grado has gotten it right in their base pad selections for everything I've come across)...the RS2x is not the Hemp.

 Short-short...if you're looking for an all-genre set n' forget experience with some decent thump down low......the Hemps are still a very solid choice.  If you want a more Focal Clear-like experience....choosing technicalities/total package bump knowing that you'll get a bit more of mix-picky experience...holy smokes the RS2x has supplanted the Elex (which is also mix and amp picky) as the best "value" under $1K for me.


----------



## Shane D

JS27 said:


> Yes....at least by this one Grado fan   It was the headphone that started picking up Grado-steam in the non hardcore-fanbase two years ago; I think it's still one of the 'best' under $500 cans out there.  It's got a very accessible tuning across bass/mids/treble....brings enough rumble to satisfy all comers outside the most bass-head centric, good speed, good imagining/separation, warm/atmospheric interplay with the cups, forgiving and can play on all genres.  Taking solely in a vacuum, still a very appealing headphone.
> 
> To me the question today on the Hemps isn't their stand-alone performance, but value-position in the Grado line.  The 325x is (to my ears) equal in technicalities, just tuned a bit more forward and has a faster/stop-go decay effect from the aluminum cups.  That's at $300 vs. $4XX you find the Hemps....and while I think the wood/hemp combo is generally more appealing than the aluminum for an "all genre/all audience ears" affair that is still a meaningful price difference in the under-$500 category. And now with the RS2X for $1XX more, you can step up to the performance level of Focal Clears.  The caveat there is while the RS2x isn't as boom/bust as the RS1x approach...it's still a more unique, classic Grado tuning at heart that won't please everyone in a broad sense like the Hemps.  I think for the $1XX more from the Hemp it's an amazing bang-for-the-buck increase in technical/total package output.  Even with the flat pads (and I think Grado has gotten it right in their base pad selections for everything I've come across)...the RS2x is not the Hemp.
> 
> Short-short...if you're looking for an all-genre set n' forget experience with some decent thump down low......the Hemps are still a very solid choice.  If you want a more Focal Clear-like experience....choosing technicalities/total package bump knowing that you'll get a bit more of mix-picky experience...holy smokes the RS2x has supplanted the Elex (which is also mix and amp picky) as the best "value" under $1K for me.


You really find the RS2X as good "all rounder" as the Elex? 
Two of my favourite headphones are the Elex and the Grado GH2.


----------



## YtseJamer (Feb 20, 2022)

Shane D said:


> You really find the RS2X as good "all rounder" as the Elex?
> Two of my favourite headphones are the Elex and the Grado GH2.



I'm selling my Focal Utopia on CAM because I prefer the RS2x over the Utopia.  To my ears, the RS2x is a better "all rounder" than the Utopia.

FYI, I'm not a basshead and I don’t care for measurements.  I care for what I hear and like.  This is why it is a very subjective hobby...


----------



## JS27

Shane D said:


> You really find the RS2X as good "all rounder" as the Elex?
> Two of my favourite headphones are the Elex and the Grado GH2.



 To me the Hemp is much more a true all-rounder' than either the Elex or the RS2x.  The Elex is still one of my daily drivers, there's a slice of the music I listen to that I still prefer it to the RS2x.  Prior to the RS2x coming along, the Elex stood alone for me when you got past the HD650/DT880/Prestige X's of the world up to the $1,500K mark.  The increase on technicalities going from 'e' to 'x' series was big......and at $550 super competitive.  

  Do I think the RS2x is a no-brainer for current fans of the Elex?  Not necessarily...they have some divergences in approach.  What I mentioned above was more "Recommend to someone new their first, best buy if they want an under $1K 'big boy' headphone".  For $1XX-$2XX cheaper depending on Drop price of the moment, the RS2x is every bit as fast, has a wider stage, as good if not better imaging, can jump between dynamics/speed in a less fatiguing manner, and is less amp picky (for me so far).  My main genres are metal, jazz, and classical with some ambient/EDM tossed in.  There are for sure tracks where I think the Elex just 'holds it together' better...with tighter bass....where the RS2x gets a bit fizzy in the lower mids/bass.  I'm in no way cutting the Elex out of my rotation....but I do think the RS2x is the more broadly "approachable" choice for a newer listener.


----------



## Shane D

JS27 said:


> To me the Hemp is much more a true all-rounder' than either the Elex or the RS2x.  The Elex is still one of my daily drivers, there's a slice of the music I listen to that I still prefer it to the RS2x.  Prior to the RS2x coming along, the Elex stood alone for me when you got past the HD650/DT880/Prestige X's of the world up to the $1,500K mark.  The increase on technicalities going from 'e' to 'x' series was big......and at $550 super competitive.
> 
> Do I think the RS2x is a no-brainer for current fans of the Elex?  Not necessarily...they have some divergences in approach.  What I mentioned above was more "Recommend to someone new their first, best buy if they want an under $1K 'big boy' headphone".  For $1XX-$2XX cheaper depending on Drop price of the moment, the RS2x is every bit as fast, has a wider stage, as good if not better imaging, can jump between dynamics/speed in a less fatiguing manner, and is less amp picky (for me so far).  My main genres are metal, jazz, and classical with some ambient/EDM tossed in.  There are for sure tracks where I think the Elex just 'holds it together' better...with tighter bass....where the RS2x gets a bit fizzy in the lower mids/bass.  I'm in no way cutting the Elex out of my rotation....but I do think the RS2x is the more broadly "approachable" choice for a newer listener.


Well I am far from a new listener but you, among many, make a strong case for the RS2X...


----------



## snapple10

tm4347 said:


> Is the hemp model considered good by Grado fans?


If good means fun, oh yeah!!!
 Started with SR80 and went to PS1000 ( didn't try them all) but Hemp/ GH1/ PS500e/HF2 are my go to. With gears am looking for the fun factor. I don't know all the terminologies but I was told I favor warmer neutral sounds.
Grado especially  with classic rock/acoustics thumps up
I like that you can plug Grado into  any source and still have fun.
The only Grado I couldn't tolerate was 325i


----------



## DzoMarija (Feb 20, 2022)

I started with Grado SR60X and after 3 days went for buying RS2e. Really enjoying them!!! 
Next day I sold Beyerdynamic DT 880 Pro, it used to be good, but after comparing it to RS2e, it sounded flat and borring.

I choose SR2e because it was best match to my Astell & Kern SR25 portable device, I listened lots of headphones at the shop for 3 hours. And second place headphones was SR325e. (I rejected RS1e, SR325X, GS1000e).

Today I aslo added Little Dot mk III to my system, it's warm and has better bass than Aune X7s. A really great match to my Grado.


----------



## Shane D

DzoMarija said:


> I started with Grado SR60X and after 3 days went for buying RS2e. Really enjoying them!!! Next day I sold Beyerdynamic DT 880 Pro, it used to be good, but after comparing it to RS2e, it sound flat and borring.
> Today I aslo added Little Dot mk III to my system, it's warm and has better bass than Aune X7s. A really great match to my Grado.


The LD MKIII is a great match with Grado's. That really surprised me.


----------



## DzoMarija (Feb 20, 2022)

LD mk III build quality is cheap. Black color looks like gold, design not the best, volume knob attached with small angle. But sound is good.
No hiss, it's powerfull, but has gain knobs. Great, cheap tube amp . And it's not LITTLE .


----------



## Plautus001

tm4347 said:


> Or are there better mid-range Grado"s for similar money?  Thanks.


My thoughts:

Beginner - SR80X

Mid - SR325X 

Used - SR225e

Used - SR60e


----------



## murphythecat

nycdoi said:


> wow thats radical..


what a joke


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

Looking at these, I may take a leap on the velours for my Hemps.

I'm searching for the sound of the Geekria  but with greater comfort (less or no ear contact). I thought it would be the Shipibo, which I somewhat enjoy but sometimes find too dark sounding, and too soft to the point where, with long use, the sponge compresses enough for my ears end up touching the driver. The grado G is the most consistently comfortable but does lack bass. The Geekria G has it all soundwise - solid bass, clarity, soundstage... But the comfort is a let down for me.

I considered the fenestrated Dekoni pads but I don't like the look of the earpad nor the reduction in the mids shown on the graph (compared to stock) 

That said, I'd love to hear the impressions of anyone who has tried the new dekoni options


----------



## swize82

ESL-1 said:


> Hi, sorry for the slight delay, several projects on the table.  Using the HeadAmp Gilmore Lite mk2 with their optional regulated power supply on this experiment.
> 
> The PS500e is still an enjoyable listen and recently spent some time limbering up for this comparison.  The PS500e in my opinion was among the very first Grado to wander a little off the classic Grado SQ.  It has an impactful bass without bloat and vocals sounded quite distinct and coherent.  Clean.
> 
> ...


PS500e owner here  . Hows the bass impact and quantity of the RS1x compared to the PS500e , and what makes the  PS500e is better for rock than the RS1x .


----------



## carboncopy

https://4ourears.com/collections/professional-headphones

Hmmm...empty site


----------



## gimmeheadroom

This is normal for that site. Stuff seems to appear and disappear frequently.


----------



## funkymartyn

Be nice to see peoples music players portable and home set ups with grado.  Showing amps , desk top and portable ones too. ....Audio players getting very hard to find.  Fiio one example.  And for me for now i dont really need the wifi  or streaming music like  Tidal.    Can just use my phone for Spotify,  youtube,  etc . 
So pkease post up your pictures thanks.....
This is one of my two  Fiio M7 players.  One red , one black .  Great player , simple to use.


----------



## nycdoi

looks like the PS line is gone. maybe the X refresh is there?


----------



## Stevko

funkymartyn said:


> Be nice to see peoples music players portable and home set ups with grado.  Showing amps , desk top and portable ones too. ....Audio players getting very hard to find.  Fiio one example.  And for me for now i dont really need the wifi  or streaming music like  Tidal.    Can just use my phone for Spotify,  youtube,  etc .
> So pkease post up your pictures thanks.....
> This is one of my two  Fiio M7 players.  One red , one black .  Great player , simple to use.


would be nice  
what about the new mojo2? or ifi go?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

nycdoi said:


> looks like the PS line is gone. maybe the X refresh is there?


That's the one good thing living in a 3rd world country. We pay 2X the price for most stuff, if we can even get it. But, we get leftovers and NOS stuff that's hard to find in other places.


----------



## Stevko

gimmeheadroom said:


> That's the one good thing living in a 3rd world country. We pay 2X the price for most stuff, if we can even get it. But, we get leftovers and NOS stuff that's hard to find in other places.


Visit Czechia for some years ago. My phone broke. Tried to find a new one in a little town called Melnik... hahha. only found an old(sold new for over 2 years ago) model for over double price.
But the beer is cheap   And very good

So if you buy more beer than headfones, you can`t complain


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Stevko said:


> Visit Czechia for some years ago. My phone broke. Tried to find a new one in a little town called Melnik... hahha. only found an old(sold new for over 2 years ago) model for over double price.
> But the beer is cheap   And very good
> 
> So if you buy more beer than headfones, you can`t complain


Yep, beer is the best I have ever tasted. Unfortunately, the pub and small brewery business took a horrible beating during covid. They actually had to throw out hundreds of thousands of liters of beer since they weren't allowed to give it away and unpasturized, unfiltered beer does not keep very long.


----------



## Stevko

gimmeheadroom said:


> Yep, beer is the best I have ever tasted. Unfortunately, the pub and small brewery business took a horrible beating during covid. They actually had to throw out hundreds of thousands of liters of beer since they weren't allowed to give it away and unpasturized, unfiltered beer does not keep very long.


😟


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Stevko said:


> 😟


No kidding. It was at the brink of civil war...you don't mess with breweries here or throw out beer!


----------



## 529128 (Feb 21, 2022)

New Grado-head!

Over the course of the last two years I have been through Koss Porta Pro, AKG K712 Pro/K371, Sennheiser HD600/HD650/HD6XX, Beyerdynamic DT900 Pro X, Hifiman HE-500/Sundara, Focal Clear, Meze 99 Classics and Denon D5200 as well as an equivalent number of IEMs, DACs and amps. About a month ago I had a chance to try the SR80e at a bargain price. At first I had to adjust to it's forward, romantic tuning. My daily drivers were the HD600 and the Hifiman Sundara. But gradually I adjusted to its idiosyncracies and it continued to grow on me. So much so that I went on and bought the SR80X a week or so later. Another two weeks passed and now I am sitting in the couch listening to The War on Drugs on the SR80X via the Chord Mojo 2. The HD600 and the Sundara have both been sold. I passed the SR80e on to my friend.

The way music is presented on the SR80X is exactly as I expect it to sound. Is it 'perfect'? No. By no means. Is it romantic, charming, just flowing, organic? Hell, yes! The SR80X is just so open, natural and balanced to my ears. Music has so much texture. I can 'feel' the music more than just hearing it. The only thing that is out of balance is the way SR80X's abilities definitely exceeds its ridiculously minuscule price.  This is one helluva bargain!

Now, I am wondering where to go next. Is it the Hemp, 500e, RS2X or something else? I am listening to a lot of male vocals, rock, indie, alternative, the occasional ambient, minimal techno, jazz.


----------



## Stevko

henrikgadegaard said:


> New Grado-head!
> 
> Over the course of the last two years I have been through Koss Porta Pro, AKG K712 Pro/K371, Sennheiser HD600/HD650/HD6XX, Beyerdynamic DT900 Pro X, Hifiman HE-500/Sundara, Focal Clear, Meze 99 Classics and Denon D5200 as well as an equivalent number of IEMs, DACs and amps. About a month ago I had a chance to try the SR80e at a bargain price. At first I had to adjust to it's forward, romantic tuning. My daily drivers were the HD600 and the Hifiman Sundara. But gradually I adjusted to its idiosyncracies and it continued to grow on me. So much so that I went on and bought the SR80X a week or so later. Another two weeks passed and now I am sitting in the couch listening to The War on Drugs on the SR80X via the Chord Mojo 2. The HD600 and the Sundara have both been sold. I passed the SR80e on to my friend.
> 
> ...


325x .
Possible to buy from amazon.com at an affordable price


----------



## murphythecat (Feb 21, 2022)

while I havent heard every model, but the RS2x are way better then the lower new X models. no comparison


Im not biased btw 

From looking at the history of Grado, the RS2 version seem to be a constant safe choice no matter the era and clearly on the X version, the RS2x are more versatile while the RS1x are the technical champs but with some clear trade-offs vs RS2x.

Personally, im wondering how the RS1x would be with bass boost since everyone seem to think RS1x is slightly better in term of detail retrieval vs RS2x.


----------



## quentinspriggs

murphythecat said:


> while I havent heard every model, but the RS2x are way better then the lower new X models. no comparison
> 
> 
> Im not biased btw
> ...


What are the "clear-tradeoffs"? I love my RS1x, and my GH3 is a close second, followed by 325 and so on.


----------



## murphythecat

quentinspriggs said:


> What are the "clear-tradeoffs"? I love my RS1x, and my GH3 is a close second, followed by 325 and so on.


bass apparently


----------



## Plautus001

Stevko said:


> 325x .
> Possible to buy from amazon.com at an affordable price


X2 SR325X is amazing


----------



## quentinspriggs

Plautus001 said:


> X2 SR325X is amazing


interesting 325x is my least favorite


----------



## DTgill (Feb 21, 2022)

quentinspriggs said:


> interesting 325x is my least favorite


That's the rub... One man's' treasure = another's perplexity

I like the SR325x, and it's one of my favorites


----------



## ESL-1

carboncopy said:


> https://4ourears.com/collections/professional-headphones
> 
> Hmmm...empty site


Just checked and it is up now.


----------



## ESL-1

swize82 said:


> PS500e owner here  . Hows the bass impact and quantity of the RS1x compared to the PS500e , and what makes the  PS500e is better for rock than the RS1x .


Not necessarily rock, I had said the PS500e might be a better fit for someone who is into heavy, Heavy Metal.  With that material the PS500e might seem to have a bit more slam to the sound.  It is still a very good phone but I feel if I were to keep only one of the two (I do have both) the keeper for me would be the RS1x for it's refinement, transparency and detailing of the low end.  It also in my opinion will scale better but would be a matter of specific cases.  I have been enjoying the RS1x with all types of music including plenty of rock.


----------



## RollinHard843

ESL-1 said:


> Not necessarily rock, I had said the PS500e might be a better fit for someone who is into heavy, Heavy Metal.  With that material the PS500e might seem to have a bit more slam to the sound.  It is still a very good phone but I feel if I were to keep only one of the two (I do have both) the keeper for me would be the RS1x for it's refinement, transparency and detailing of the low end.  It also in my opinion will scale better but would be a matter of specific cases.  I have been enjoying the RS1x with all types of music including plenty of rock.


Hi there, thanks for this insight, even though you were replying to someone else. For anyone who had the RS1e and ultimately didnt like it, there can never be too much info posted about the RS1x. I felt the rs1e had some serious problems with its bass and treble, plus there was some other kinda weird peak. However, its sense of space was excellent, so there's potential there. I have and love the GH2 but have also owned (and really enjoyed) the RS2e and SR225e. The GS1000e and GS1000i both have merit, but just werent versatile enough IMO. 

Im really hoping the RS1x is redemption time for this headphone! If it has that sense of space PLUS just a hint of sub-bass information and treble that isn't rolled off, that would be perfect. I'm very curious and will continue to mostly lurk to read everyone's posts.


----------



## jonathan c

RollinHard843 said:


> Hi there, thanks for this insight, even though you were replying to someone else. For anyone who had the RS1e and ultimately didnt like it, there can never be too much info posted about the RS1x. I felt the rs1e had some serious problems with its bass and treble, plus there was some other kinda weird peak. However, its sense of space was excellent, so there's potential there. I have and love the GH2 but have also owned (and really enjoyed) the RS2e and SR225e. The GS1000e and GS1000i both have merit, but just werent versatile enough IMO.
> 
> Im really hoping the RS1x is redemption time for this headphone! If it has that sense of space PLUS just a hint of sub-bass information and treble that isn't rolled off, that would be perfect. I'm very curious and will continue to mostly lurk to read everyone's posts.


Keep reading…😀…(from a _pleased _owner)…


----------



## qua2k

henrikgadegaard said:


> New Grado-head!
> 
> Over the course of the last two years I have been through Koss Porta Pro, AKG K712 Pro/K371, Sennheiser HD600/HD650/HD6XX, Beyerdynamic DT900 Pro X, Hifiman HE-500/Sundara, Focal Clear, Meze 99 Classics and Denon D5200 as well as an equivalent number of IEMs, DACs and amps. About a month ago I had a chance to try the SR80e at a bargain price. At first I had to adjust to it's forward, romantic tuning. My daily drivers were the HD600 and the Hifiman Sundara. But gradually I adjusted to its idiosyncracies and it continued to grow on me. So much so that I went on and bought the SR80X a week or so later. Another two weeks passed and now I am sitting in the couch listening to The War on Drugs on the SR80X via the Chord Mojo 2. The HD600 and the Sundara have both been sold. I passed the SR80e on to my friend.
> 
> ...


Welcome! I would say definitely a wood cup version as your next. Enjoy the 80x!


----------



## jonathan c (Feb 21, 2022)

•  The RS-1x continues to be among the _chosen _in my headphone rotation. I did not expect this when I first bought the RS-1x.
•  Perseverance, hope, extensive break-in with music (frequent CD replay overnight), and using the ‘F’ and ‘G’ cushions have brought the RS-1x to the awarded listening podium.
•  The RS-1x, for me, _does_ ‘scale up’ nicely as the associated gear quality rises. It does a fantastic job with the Gilmore Lite II / Golden Reference PSU…becomes transcendent with the Woo WA6SE.
•  Perhaps I so appreciate/enjoy the RS-1x because the gratification has not been instant.


----------



## swize82

ESL-1 said:


> Not necessarily rock, I had said the PS500e might be a better fit for someone who is into heavy, Heavy Metal.  With that material the PS500e might seem to have a bit more slam to the sound.  It is still a very good phone but I feel if I were to keep only one of the two (I do have both) the keeper for me would be the RS1x for it's refinement, transparency and detailing of the low end.  It also in my opinion will scale better but would be a matter of specific cases.  I have been enjoying the RS1x with all types of music including plenty of rock.


Good to hear that . RS1x has been in my radar for some time now and should complement my PS500e . I listen to a lot of genres so these 2 HP should have everything covered . But i have a feeling the PS500x / PS1000x is just around the corner  . Might wait and see first .


----------



## David222

jonathan c said:


> •  The RS-1x continues to be *among* *the *_*chosen* _in my headphone rotation. I did not expect this when I first bought the RS-1x.
> •  Perseverance, hope, extensive break-in with music (frequent CD replay overnight), and using the ‘F’ and ‘G’ cushions have brought the RS-1x to the awarded listening podium.
> •  The RS-1x, for me, _does_ ‘scale up’ nicely as the associated gear quality rises. It does a fantastic job with the Gilmore Lite II / Golden Reference PSU…becomes transcendent with the Woo WA6SE.
> .



Your evening ritual during power-up?  

"Arise RS-1x"


----------



## RollinHard843

jonathan c said:


> •  The RS-1x continues to be among the _chosen _in my headphone rotation. I did not expect this when I first bought the RS-1x.
> •  Perseverance, hope, extensive break-in with music (frequent CD replay overnight), and using the ‘F’ and ‘G’ cushions have brought the RS-1x to the awarded listening podium.
> •  The RS-1x, for me, _does_ ‘scale up’ nicely as the associated gear quality rises. It does a fantastic job with the Gilmore Lite II / Golden Reference PSU…becomes transcendent with the Woo WA6SE.
> •  Perhaps I so appreciate/enjoy the RS-1x because the gratification has not been instant.


Nice, thanks for the post! Thats definitely a nice endorsement, i know how that can go.


----------



## nycdoi

is there any value in paying 190 for XLR termination(+the cost of a 4.4mm adapter, maybe?) for the RX series?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

It's a ten minute job and a good XLR plug costs 4 euros here, so I would say no. And I asked upthread, since I don't have any Grados, any the answer I got is that there is no reason to run balanced except if that is more convenient in your setup i.e. you want to use it with an amp that doesn't have an SE jack.


----------



## Stevko

nycdoi said:


> is there any value in paying 190 for XLR termination(+the cost of a 4.4mm adapter, maybe?) for the RX series?


Buy a Good SE amp instead


----------



## Stevko

Perfect match for us with iphone(12/13) and Grado?

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kha...e-headphone-amplifier-for-smartphones.961616/


----------



## nycdoi

Stevko said:


> Buy a Good SE amp instead


I would like to move around my house with my grado, but my dap’s 3.5mm is not as good as 4.4mm


----------



## Stevko

nycdoi said:


> I would like to move around my house with my grado, but my dap’s 3.5mm is not as good as 4.4mm


Ifi xcan/xdsd?
Earmen tr-amp or eagle?
Khadas tea?
Ifi go blu?
Fiio btr5?


----------



## YtseJamer

New RS2x review

https://www.soundstagesolo.com/index.php/equipment/headphones/324-grado-rs2x-headphones


----------



## dr cornelius (Feb 22, 2022)

I'm circling back, now that I've had the RS1x's for a few weeks now.  I'm still feeling them out, but so far they're my favorite Grados, after comparing them to my 125e's and RS2e's.  Other comparisons I made were with Audeze LCD2, etymotic ER 4SR/4XR and Sennheiser HD600's.

Thanks to everyone here for the advice on break in.  Over time the bass did improve a _lot_ and the upper mid peakiness chilled out, too.  Bass seems to be a topic with these headphones - two things I noticed:  These cans go deep, but there isn't a lot of what's there.  On one hand, lower frequencies are nicely detailed without any bloat or overhang.  I don't mind instruments like bass drums and acoustic bass on the lean side, but it's when something is missing altogether that I find disappointing.  There are a couple instances where there were instruments playing that I've heard on other systems, but were not there or unnaturally low, with the RS1x.

IMO the RS1x sounds like a hi-end medium sized studio monitor in a well damped control room.  In the end, they are a little bass shy, and there's still a little peak around 2k, which can get slightly shrill in some instances with vocals, piano or guitars.  All headphones/systems have their shortcomings, so other than those two things, these are stellar cans that can really dig deep into a mix.


----------



## qua2k

nycdoi said:


> I would like to move around my house with my grado, but my dap’s 3.5mm is not as good as 4.4mm


What DAP do you have? Might worth getting one of these? https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09HXWH2Y1/

Or as Stevko mentioned above.. a small amp in addition to your DAP might be the most cost effective instead of exchanging DAPs, if the above adapter doesn't do the trick.


----------



## nycdoi

qua2k said:


> What DAP do you have? Might worth getting one of these? https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09HXWH2Y1/
> 
> Or as Stevko mentioned above.. a small amp in addition to your DAP might be the most cost effective instead of exchanging DAPs, if the above adapter doesn't do the trick.


i dont think running unbalanced 3.5mm into 4.4 mm balanced is a good idea..  it works other way around but not this.. it would short the headphone.

i'm using sp2000t.


----------



## qua2k (Feb 22, 2022)

nycdoi said:


> i dont think running unbalanced 3.5mm into 4.4 mm balanced is a good idea..  it works other way around but not this.. it would short the headphone.
> 
> i'm using sp2000t.


Curious why a company such as ifi would make it then? I have one and use it with a few earbuds and it works well for them, was offering as a suggestion. An amp is what you need then, Earmen TRamp is good, or a different DAP. 4pin XLR plus an adapter I don't like for portable myself. I have the Hemp XLR and with the adapter included, the big XLR weight in the middle is like you are constantly setting up for a round of jump rope. We have cats and yes, forget about it


----------



## nycdoi

qua2k said:


> Curious why a company such as ifi would make it then? I have one and use it with a few earbuds and it works well for them, was offering as a suggestion. An amp is what you need then, Earmen TRamp is good, or a different DAP. 4pin XLR plus an adapter I don't like for portable myself. I have the Hemp XLR and with the adapter included, the big XLR weight in the middle is like you are constantly setting up for a round of jump rope. We have cats and yes, forget about it


oh i just spoke to my friend. he explains it works because 4.4mm has 5poles and they short L-, R- and GND to 3.5mm gnd..


----------



## nycdoi

it seems many DAPs dont use GND.. that adapter you posted is for legacy ports of ancient IFI devices..


----------



## DTgill (Feb 22, 2022)

Time for pad testing, just got my ZMF Grado Earpad Adapters.

I am trying out some pads that came with my Music Master woodie closed planar cans.

Initial thoughts, much more comfortable than the G-pads, sound is a skosh more muffled, not bad for first non-Grado pad.

Pads are a bit too big for the adapters.


----------



## Stevko

dr cornelius said:


> I'm circling back, now that I've had the RS1x's for a few weeks now.  I'm still feeling them out, but so far they're my favorite Grados, after comparing them to my 125e's and RS2e's.  Other comparisons I made were with Audeze LCD2, etymotic ER 4SR/4XR and Sennheiser HD600's.
> 
> Thanks to everyone here for the advice on break in.  Over time the bass did improve a _lot_ and the upper mid peakiness chilled out, too.  Bass seems to be a topic with these headphones - two things I noticed:  These cans go deep, but there isn't a lot of what's there.  On one hand, lower frequencies are nicely detailed without any bloat or overhang.  I don't mind instruments like bass drums and acoustic bass on the lean side, but it's when something is missing altogether that I find disappointing.  There are a couple instances where there were instruments playing that I've heard on other systems, but were not there or unnaturally low, with the RS1x.
> 
> IMO the RS1x sounds like a hi-end medium sized studio monitor in a well damped control room.  In the end, they are a little bass shy, and there's still a little peak around 2k, which can get slightly shrill in some instances with vocals, piano or guitars.  All headphones/systems have their shortcomings, so other than those two things, these are stellar cans that can really dig deep into a mix.


I complained here before christmas,
A recording that sounds bad(lack bass) 
 Yesterday it suddenly sounds good..
(rs2e bought on blackweek)


----------



## Stevko

YtseJamer said:


> New RS2x review
> 
> https://www.soundstagesolo.com/index.php/equipment/headphones/324-grado-rs2x-headphones


best with tubes?

https://www.soundstagenetwork.com/i...99:grado-rs2x-headphones&catid=263&Itemid=203


----------



## JaquesGelee

Using a balanced connection to SE via Adapter is ok, but don't do it the other way around. You could definetly damage the gear!


----------



## Stevko (Feb 23, 2022)

plugged my sr80e`s into my laptop. sounds pretty good. better than expected.
Then I tried my apple dongle=
Not boosted bass and better details.
Miss my Schiit Hel2.
But the little Schiit Fulla should work okey with Grados.Anyone tried the new Fulla E?
Fulla and SR80 should be a cheap ticket into the Grado world


----------



## Stevko

4oe:
*Closeout*​
Enjoy significant savings on brand new, factory fresh headphones with full USA warranties. Last year Grado introduced the Prestige X Series headphones but we still have some discontinued Prestige E Series models in inventory, and they sound as great as they ever did.

We have a few pairs of RS1e and RS2eheadphones in full Mahogany.  You can save up to $105 over the newer Reference X Series models.


These PS2000e headphones are discontinued and not being replaced. If you want Grado's legendary black-chrome Professional Series headphone this is really your last chance. Slight cosmetic imperfections that don't affect the sound mean you'll save $700.


----------



## nycdoi

Stevko said:


> 4oe:
> *Closeout*​
> Enjoy significant savings on brand new, factory fresh headphones with full USA warranties. Last year Grado introduced the Prestige X Series headphones but we still have some discontinued Prestige E Series models in inventory, and they sound as great as they ever did.
> 
> ...


wait what? the site is closing down?


----------



## Stevko

nycdoi said:


> wait what? the site is closing down?


No


----------



## nycdoi

Stevko said:


> No


oh i see it now. the discontinued sales.


----------



## Stevko

nycdoi said:


> oh i see it now. the discontinued sales.


Right😊
But no PS? All gone? Even PS500e?


----------



## ESL-1 (Feb 23, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> •  The RS-1x continues to be among the _chosen _in my headphone rotation. I did not expect this when I first bought the RS-1x.
> •  Perseverance, hope, extensive break-in with music (frequent CD replay overnight), and using the ‘F’ and ‘G’ cushions have brought the RS-1x to the awarded listening podium.
> •  The RS-1x, for me, _does_ ‘scale up’ nicely as the associated gear quality rises. It does a fantastic job with the Gilmore Lite II / Golden Reference PSU…becomes transcendent with the Woo WA6SE.
> •  Perhaps I so appreciate/enjoy the RS-1x because the gratification has not been instant.


Well stated as always Jonathan. 

Getting all set for CanJam.  If any of you will be going I hope to meet you.  I should be in the Eksonic set up in the Majestic suite most of Saturday, less on Sunday.  I will have a name tag.


----------



## DzoMarija

Sound quality and value ratings are very high in this review.


Stevko said:


> I complained here before christmas,
> A recording that sounds bad(lack bass)
> Yesterday it suddenly sounds good..
> (rs2e bought on blackweek)


I recomend you to buy aftermarket L-pads (not original). I bought them from China, they provide more bass, because they are thicker. But these pads don’t destroy RS2e sound signature, for example G-pads has a lot of base, but mids disappear...
L-pads original on the left, aftermarket on the right.


----------



## Stevko

DzoMarija said:


> Sound quality and value ratings are very high in this review.
> 
> I recomend you to buy aftermarket L-pads (not original). I bought them from China, they provide more bass, because they are thicker. But these pads don’t destroy RS2e sound signature, for example G-pads has a lot of base, but mids disappear...
> L-pads original on the left, aftermarket on the right.


Have some china pads on my 325.


----------



## Stevko

Tonight I am feeding my SR80e with the Tr-Amp.
Cheaper Grados also sounds good with a decent dac/amp.
My 225e rocks a little more with the same dac/amp.
So thinking my next Grado must be a Prestige  
325x. Regret that I gave up the 325x in may😟


----------



## Plautus001

Stevko said:


> Tonight I am feeding my SR80e with the Tr-Amp.
> Cheaper Grados also sounds good with a decent dac/amp.
> My 225e rocks a little more with the same dac/amp.
> So thinking my next Grado must be a Prestige
> 325x. Regret that I gave up the 325x in may😟


Welcome to the Dark Side...


----------



## Damien Grief

So I just saw the new Dekoni pads announced a bit ago. Can anyone who bought some of them give me impressions? How do you like them? I've got Hemps, PS500e, and SR225e (modded). Would love to try out comfortable Dekoni pads on them but want to make sure they're worth it. If you got them, which ones did you get?


----------



## jonathan c

dr cornelius said:


> I'm circling back, now that I've had the RS1x's for a few weeks now.  I'm still feeling them out, but so far they're my favorite Grados, after comparing them to my 125e's and RS2e's.  Other comparisons I made were with Audeze LCD2, etymotic ER 4SR/4XR and Sennheiser HD600's.
> 
> Thanks to everyone here for the advice on break in.  Over time the bass did improve a _lot_ and the upper mid peakiness chilled out, too.  Bass seems to be a topic with these headphones - two things I noticed:  These cans go deep, but there isn't a lot of what's there.  On one hand, lower frequencies are nicely detailed without any bloat or overhang.  I don't mind instruments like bass drums and acoustic bass on the lean side, but it's when something is missing altogether that I find disappointing.  There are a couple instances where there were instruments playing that I've heard on other systems, but were not there or unnaturally low, with the RS1x.
> 
> IMO the RS1x sounds like a hi-end medium sized studio monitor in a well damped control room.  In the end, they are a little bass shy, and there's still a little peak around 2k, which can get slightly shrill in some instances with vocals, piano or guitars.  All headphones/systems have their shortcomings, so other than those two things, these are stellar cans that can really dig deep into a mix.


•  Out of curiosity, I got out from storage my Copland DAC215 (DAC/amp) to use with the Grado RS-1x. The Copland uses an ESS 9018 chip and also has two 6922 tubes in the output stage. My normal DAC is the Mojo Audio Mystique (a NOS / R2R ladder design).
•  When driven/fed by the Copland, it was as though a portion of the break-in for the RS-1x had been undone - compared to being fed by the Mystique / Woo WA6SE combination. The RS-1x became a bit shrill and the bass output seemed ‘shelved’. Also, the soundstage diminished somewhat.
•  I can only surmise that the difference between sigma/delta and R2R conversion was the main cause. The tubes in the Copland I had just replaced with the excellent Tungsram E88CCs for this ‘experiment’. Confirmation to me that the RS-1x _is _sensitive to the ‘upstream’ audio gear.


----------



## Luckyleo

DzoMarija said:


> Sound quality and value ratings are very high in this review.
> 
> I recomend you to buy aftermarket L-pads (not original). I bought them from China, they provide more bass, because they are thicker. But these pads don’t destroy RS2e sound signature, for example G-pads has a lot of base, but mids disappear...
> L-pads original on the left, aftermarket on the right.


Personally, I like the stock pads as they reproduce the sound as John Grado and Son's intended.  I've tried a number of after market pads.  Many may be more comfortable than the stock pads, but as time goes on the stock pads become very comfortable for me.  I have found that all of the 3rd party pads change the sound signature to some degree or another.  That's just me.  Everyone is different.  Enjoy my friend!

Leo


----------



## ESL-1 (Feb 23, 2022)

Stevko said:


> Right😊
> But no PS? All gone? Even PS500e?


PS is gone other than the last of the PS2000e’s advertised in the close out.  PS500e was discontinued and no longer in stock at Grado over a month ago.

 If anyone’s wallet is up to it I HIGHLY RECOMMEND the PS2000e, in my opinion the best sounding headphone Grado has made to date.  I include in that the Joseph Grado Signature HP1000, I have the HP2 which I do like very much.

I know I will probably never get rid of my PS2000e.

BTW, the trick to keeping the black chrome of the PS2000e looking pristine is Formula F11 Topcoat.  Magical


----------



## ESL-1

Stevko said:


> I complained here before christmas,
> A recording that sounds bad(lack bass)
> Yesterday it suddenly sounds good..
> 
> ...


Makes sense since the design of the phone is intrinsically tied to the pad it was designed around and there is a lot of effort and comparisons that go into that on every Grado model. 

That said, obviously nothing wrong with experimenting and find what best suits you.

Do not forget there is some breaking in of original Grado pads but that will not happen until there is a good amount of playtime.  They will become less rigid.  

As always do not skimp on adjusting the headband to find the very best fit for you and also best sound.  Where the pad is on the ear can make a major difference with just a bit of experimenting.  Major, not minor in my opinion but definitely worth trying.

Enjoy the fun and don’t lose track of the music because of course that is the GOAL or should be above all else.

I used to use the following phrase when I was in retail audio (since 1971):
       If a mouse running on rubber 
       bands sounds best then that is
       what I want.


----------



## ixcwylde

I've been constantly using my 325x for the past couple months, and loving them. I read online that the L-Cush pads were awesome with them, so I grabbed some. The great thing about them was how spacious they sounded. It was like listening to the breathiest, most live music I've ever heard.

That said! 

The f-cush which come with the 325 are significantly better. It's clear to me that they designed the 325x with the f cush in mind. It's got a much thicker bass and isn't nearly as bright. It's a fantastic sound, unrivaled by a lot of headphones that cost 600+ more. Either way though, great sound and someone else might prefer the diminished bass and wider soundstage.


----------



## Philimon

GW100 has worst resale value in Grado history.


----------



## braddo

I finally got around to putting G-cush on my GH-1's, and yes, it's awesome, way better than I imagined I waited two years to do this.

So I am getting some pain from the pads pushing against my ears, like squashing them. A few times it became really bad but it seems to be getting better, some days better than others. My question - Do the pads soften or wear to a point where this will not happen?, or is my small weird head and ears just wrong?

BTW GH1/G is a pretty serious piece of gear, so natural sounding with awesome tone. Relaxing but rocking at the same time, depending on my mood,  but never boring. These cans cover a lot of ground.


----------



## Zachik

Philimon said:


> GW100 has worst resale value in Grado history.


Interestingly, Z reviews hilarious guy actually liked it.
Not saying much, since apparently my taste or hearing is very different from his, but still.


----------



## David222

Zachik said:


> Interestingly, Z reviews hilarious guy actually liked it.
> Not saying much, since apparently my taste or hearing is very different from his, but still.



Certainly entertaining and extremely funny...but perhaps a stretch to consider them deep/technical reviews at this point

Highly recommend while flipping Sunday morning pancakes for those with kids


----------



## jonathan c

braddo said:


> I finally got around to putting G-cush on my GH-1's, and yes, it's awesome, way better than I imagined I waited two years to do this.
> 
> So I am getting some pain from the pads pushing against my ears, like squashing them. A few times it became really bad but it seems to be getting better, some days better than others. My question - Do the pads soften or wear to a point where this will not happen?, or is my small weird head and ears just wrong?
> 
> BTW GH1/G is a pretty serious piece of gear, so natural sounding with awesome tone. Relaxing but rocking at the same time, depending on my mood,  but never boring. These cans cover a lot of ground.


Try this - I did. I soaked a pair of G-cushions in warm water, squeezed them gently like a sponge, tap-dried most of the water with a towel, air-dried them in front of a fan. They retained their shape and are softer. 😃


----------



## Zachik

David222 said:


> Highly recommend while flipping Sunday morning pancakes for those with kids


Well... if you want your kids to master the usage of the F word, and enjoy juvenile sexual jokes - then yeah...


----------



## braddo

jonathan c said:


> Try this - I did. I soaked a pair of G-cushions in warm water, squeezed them gently like a sponge, tap-dried most of the water with a towel, air-dried them in front of a fan. They retained their shape and are softer. 😃


Ah so the pads get top shelf treatment. I did not want to do that but let them break in naturally instead. As long as they do get softer and more comfortable i will be happy. I might let them take their own form from use. thanks for the help.


----------



## Philimon

Philimon said:


> GW100 has worst resale value in Grado history.



Apologies, I forgot about the iGrado. I dont know which was a bigger fail.


----------



## Stevko

bought a GW100 V1 for 110usd(used). sounds good. will never sell it.


----------



## David222

Zachik said:


> Well... if you want your kids to master the usage of the F word, and enjoy juvenile sexual jokes - then yeah...



Yes, good point. His reviews do require an airpod in one ear (minimum) when family is around. Depending on your approach to parenting


----------



## Philimon

Philimon said:


> GW100 has worst resale value in Grado history.


I messaged Grado to see if they would allow me to trade-up for RS2x. They said they do not have such a program. I said they could buy my $80 GW100 then refurbish and sell for profit, but they said no to that too. Not even Grado wants it!


----------



## Philimon

David222 said:


> Yes, good point. His reviews do require an airpod in one ear (minimum) when family is around. Depending on your approach to parenting



Also his reviews are way too long and not worth the time. Not entertaining nor informative enough. I think his reviews are most appreciated by kids who’d rather watch a video than read words (i dont blame them, headfi is mostly noise).


----------



## gimmeheadroom (Feb 24, 2022)

Guys, is the RS2E RS1E better or worse than the RS2X RS1X? Does anybody have experience with both who could offer a comparo? The RS1E is about half the price of the 2E here.

Edited, just can't get the models straight.


----------



## Zachik

Philimon said:


> Not even Grado wants it!


Haha. 

If you have anything on your radar from PS Audio - they have a great trade-in program!  Used it myself once or twice.


----------



## Philimon

gimmeheadroom said:


> Guys, is the RS2E better or worse than the RS2X? Does anybody have experience with both who could offer a comparo? The RS2E is about half the price of the 2X here.



See a detailed comparison on SBAF.


----------



## Stevko

gimmeheadroom said:


> Guys, is the RS2E better or worse than the RS2X? Does anybody have experience with both who could offer a comparo? The RS2E is about half the price of the 2X here.


The RS2 = very good. But the 225e is near


----------



## Philimon

Stevko said:


> The RS2 = very good. But the 225e is near



Not me. I thought the gap between RS2e and 225e was much larger than the difference between 225e and 60e. This comparison is with the same pads on all… Then, take into account that RS2 gives me wood and the rest do not.


----------



## dr cornelius

jonathan c said:


> •  Out of curiosity, I got out from storage my Copland DAC215 (DAC/amp) to use with the Grado RS-1x. The Copland uses an ESS 9018 chip and also has two 6922 tubes in the output stage. My normal DAC is the Mojo Audio Mystique (a NOS / R2R ladder design).
> •  When driven/fed by the Copland, it was as though a portion of the break-in for the RS-1x had been undone - compared to being fed by the Mystique / Woo WA6SE combination. The RS-1x became a bit shrill and the bass output seemed ‘shelved’. Also, the soundstage diminished somewhat.
> •  I can only surmise that the difference between sigma/delta and R2R conversion was the main cause. The tubes in the Copland I had just replaced with the excellent Tungsram E88CCs for this ‘experiment’. Confirmation to me that the RS-1x _is _sensitive to the ‘upstream’ audio gear.


Interesting  - not surprised for you to hear the RS1x sensitive to what's upstream.  They're very revealing headphones...


----------



## Pirastro (Feb 25, 2022)

Luckyleo said:


> Personally, I like the stock pads as they reproduce the sound as John Grado and Son's intended.  I've tried a number of after market pads.  Many may be more comfortable than the stock pads, but as time goes on the stock pads become very comfortable for me.  I have found that all of the 3rd party pads change the sound signature to some degree or another.  That's just me.  Everyone is different.  Enjoy my friend!
> 
> Leo


Totally agree with you.  I've tried L, G, and Shipibo pads on my Hemps and have happily settled back to stock F pads (TTVJ deluxe actually) and they're just "right".  I can tell what the Hemps were tuned for - fun, punchy, round, "analogue" sound that just jives with fun music.  Just reveals enough without bombarding you with too much detail.  Put on a different pad and you lose the thick mid-bass and syrupy midrange.  You get more detail with other pads but the treble starts to get irritating.  Grado knows what he's doing, man.


----------



## Pirastro

Philimon said:


> Not me. I thought the gap between RS2e and 225e was much larger than the difference between 225e and 60e. This comparison is with the same pads on all… Then, take into account that RS2 gives me wood and the rest do not.


TMI, man...tmi.


----------



## Philimon

Pirastro said:


> Grado knows what he's doing, man.


No. That’s why they’ve been revamping their products the past few years because their schiit does not stack up to the competition. 

Hemp is good. Most of the rest sucked. The new x-series took their ques from Hemp’s success. Grado got lucky or they hired someone else to do their designs or they just copied purr!n.


----------



## johanchandy (Feb 25, 2022)

I still think the sr225e are some of my favorite Grados, I regret selling them. Sure it lacks the refinement of the higher tier models but that lack of refinement works for it, the grit in the sound works in its favour. Super fun! A good set to complement other Grados imho


----------



## johanchandy (Feb 25, 2022)

Philimon said:


> No. That’s why they’ve been revamping their products the past few years because their schiit does not stack up to the competition.
> 
> Hemp is good. Most of the rest sucked. The new x-series took their ques from Hemp’s success. Grado got lucky or they hired someone else to do their designs or they just copied purr!n.


They did seem to strike gold with the x series. Can't wait to see what they'll do with a statement-x series headphone!


----------



## Stevko

Sold mine in may when I «upgraded» to 325x. Regret. Bought a new pair in november.There is something magic/enjoying/engaging with 225e


----------



## johanchandy

Stevko said:


> Sold mine in may when I upgraded to 325x. Regret. Bought a new pair in november.There is something magic/enjoying/engaging with 225e


Yes!


----------



## mks100 (Feb 25, 2022)

Received my Dekoni Fenestrated Sheepskins today.  Are these defective?  The perforation on one Pad is horizontal and the other is listing lazily to the left?  I tried to contact Dekoni, but I cannot get my photos to upload to their form.  Thank you.


----------



## johanchandy

mks100 said:


> Received my Dekoni Fenestrated Sheepskins today.  Are these defective?  The perforation on one Pad is horizontal and the other is listing lazily to the left?  I tried to contact Dekoni, but I cannot get my photos to upload to their form.  Thank you.


That looks disappointing for the money paid, I hope they send you a replacement.

How does it sound?


----------



## Philimon

johanchandy said:


> I still think the sr225e are some of my favorite Grados, I regret selling them. Sure it lacks the refinement of the higher tier models but that lack of refinement works for it, the grit in the sound works in its favour. Super fun! A good set to complement other Grados imho



How does the “grit” help and make super fun?


----------



## mks100

johanchandy said:


> That looks disappointing for the money paid, I hope they send you a replacement.
> 
> How does it sound?


No clue.  It's most likely me, but I cannot stretch the leather to install on my RS1x without significant force.  I don't want to damage my Headphones.  I have been trying to submit a form to Dekoni for the past 30 minutes.  It will not allow me to send the form without attaching files and they will not attach.  The files attach to Head-Fi with no issues.   Will most likely have to call on Monday.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero (Feb 25, 2022)

Pirastro said:


> Grado knows what he's doing, man.





Philimon said:


> No. That’s why they’ve been revamping their products the past few years because their schiit does not stack up to the competition.


I submit that Grado revamping the product line in response to current market trends is a big data point in favor of them knowing what they're doing.


----------



## Philimon (Feb 25, 2022)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I submit that Grado revamping the product line in response to current market trends is a big data point in favor of them knowing what they're doing.


Took them long enough. Yet they are still behind the competition. x-series makes them less behind.

Grado's specialty imo is in their form factor (supraaural with foam pads) which allows a unique sounding character, and their other specialty is the way they render electric guitar. Grado is not better in any measureable way, but a subjective flavor and a compliment to a collection of more well-rounded and more capable headphones.

Expanding on unique Grado character.:
- the flat open/porous foam on-ear pads mean less pad and/or ear interactions (akin to room interaction with speakers)
- the proximity of the driver to ear
- treble resonance / ringing probably causes the unique electric guitar sound, fast attack combined with extra long decay. I'd like to understand why Grado's ring the way they do. Is it the driver, the driver grill, or something else? I am tempted to get some Grado style driver grills and see if I can reproduce the same type of resonance while using entirely different drivers to determine if its something to do with the obstructive grills.


----------



## johanchandy

Philimon said:


> How does the “grit” help and make super fun?


It's really hard for me to explain, it helps bring out guitars in metal and the like, makes them super satisfyingly. I wish I could give you a better explanation but I don't have a sr225e on hand and can only explain from memory


----------



## Damien Grief

johanchandy said:


> I still think the sr225e are some of my favorite Grados, I regret selling them. Sure it lacks the refinement of the higher tier models but that lack of refinement works for it, the grit in the sound works in its favour. Super fun! A good set to complement other Grados imho



I love my SR225e. Though I tend to listen to my Hemps more often. After I realized I wasn't using them as often as my others, I modded my 225e and don't regret it. Metal gimbals, better headband, wooden cups, and a new cable but kept the same drivers inside. They still sound great.


----------



## johanchandy

mks100 said:


> No clue.  It's most likely me, but I cannot stretch the leather to install on my RS1x without significant force.  I don't want to damage my Headphones.  I have been trying to submit a form to Dekoni for the past 30 minutes.  It will not allow me to send the form without attaching files and they will not attach.  The files attach to Head-Fi with no issues.   Will most likely have to call on Monday.


Goodluck! I hope everything gets resolved


Damien Grief said:


> I love my SR225e. Though I tend to listen to my Hemps more often. After I realized I wasn't using them as often as my others, I modded my 225e and don't regret it. Metal gimbals, better headband, wooden cups, and a new cable but kept the same drivers inside. They still sound great.


That sounds like an awesome project! Do you have pics of that build?


----------



## Damien Grief

johanchandy said:


> That sounds like an awesome project! Do you have pics of that build?



Only of the end result. Didn't take photos during the build. 

https://imgur.com/a/PnpuRJV

The headphone cups, cable, and headband were from Turbulent Labs. The gimbals were from an eBay seller.


----------



## johanchandy

Damien Grief said:


> Only of the end result. Didn't take photos during the build.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/PnpuRJV
> 
> The headphone cups, cable, and headband were from Turbulent Labs. The gimbals were from an eBay seller.


Thank you for sharing, the end result looks beautiful


----------



## Damien Grief

johanchandy said:


> Thank you for sharing, the end result looks beautiful



It was a really fun build. I learned a lot while doing it and didn't really have much anxiety about messing it up since they weren't one of my more expensive Grados. They are beautiful but they sound great, too.


----------



## Plautus001

johanchandy said:


> It's really hard for me to explain, it helps bring out guitars in metal and the like, makes them super satisfyingly. I wish I could give you a better explanation but I don't have a sr225e on hand and can only explain from memory


That sort of matches my impression of the SR225e and why I liked them the most of the Prestige "e" series.

The only Reference "e" I tried was the RS2e and I did not like it at all... "hollow", no bass. 

I ended up getting the 60e and still like it.  To me the SR325X is like a 'Super 60e" in all the right ways...more clarity, definition, and bass.


----------



## Damien Grief

Plautus001 said:


> That sort of matches my impression of the SR225e and why I liked them the most of the Prestige "e" series.
> 
> The only Reference "e" I tried was the RS2e and I did not like it at all... "hollow", no bass.
> 
> I ended up getting the 60e and still like it.  To me the SR325X is like a 'Super 60e" in all the right ways...more clarity, definition, and bass.



This is why I like the Hemps so much. They have that Grado sound but up the low end a bit. Sounds great.


----------



## ESL-1

Philimon said:


> No. That’s why they’ve been revamping their products the past few years because their schiit does not stack up to the competition.
> 
> Hemp is good. Most of the rest sucked. The new x-series took their ques from Hemp’s success. Grado got lucky or they hired someone else to do their designs or they just copied purr!n.


YMMV but those are regardless pretty assumptive statements. 

 The x series has very little in common with the Hemp, different goals, both successfull in my opinion. There is no “luck” in Grado’s approach of designing headphones, always moving forward to improve.  Something that they do time and again.  And like many manufacturer’s (most) not every model is successful.  It really hits home when that design is not up to expectations.  I notice many high end/high priced models costing thousands of dollars suddenly show up in mass on the classified.  

My opinion they have just gotten better and they are SO popular they are working overtime to meet the demand.

BTW, there is no “new” headphone designer at Grado, John is constantly as his Uncle Joe was looking to move the performance up and as always to do so at reasonable pricing.  Pricing that has remained virtually the same for decades.  There is no headphone manufacturer who has done so or even be able to ti be able to achieve that.

May everyone find and enjoy what they like best and enjoy the music.


----------



## Stevko

Plautus001 said:


> That sort of matches my impression of the SR225e and why I liked them the most of the Prestige "e" series.
> 
> The only Reference "e" I tried was the RS2e and I did not like it at all... "hollow", no bass.
> 
> I ended up getting the 60e and still like it.  To me the SR325X is like a 'Super 60e" in all the right ways...more clarity, definition, and bass.


My RS2e don’t lack bass compared to my 225e.
My rs2e is more detailed. Better looking and a little bit more smooth.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Damien Grief said:


> Only of the end result. Didn't take photos during the build.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/PnpuRJV
> 
> The headphone cups, cable, and headband were from Turbulent Labs. The gimbals were from an eBay seller.


Very cool.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

My previous favourite Grados are Hemp and GH2... till today. Oh my, RS1X does surprise me nicely. Definitely improve from RS1e in so many ways, but still retain the smooth treble that I like.

RS1X perform better in micro detail, texture, separation between instrument, transparency than Hemp, RS1e and GH2. RS1X has tonal closer to what I will call reference (still in Grado ways though). Definitely the RS series from Grado.

The fluid feel in notes transition is nice here, feel more effortless than any Grado I ever heard (that come with bowl/flat pad as standard pad). Haven't tried RS2X to compare, but I think Grado really hit the jackpot with RS1X here. Bass is tight and fast, obviously not for basshead person.

Did I mentioned RS1X great in separation and soundstage quality? Definitely not congested and cleaner sounding than what I feel with RS1e.


----------



## Shane D

Loving my Grado GH2's today in a new chain:
BF2 to Schiit Loki to Violectric V220 (as a preamp) to XDuoo MT-602. Really filling out that bottom end nicely!


----------



## Philimon (Feb 26, 2022)

ESL-1 said:


> YMMV but those are regardless pretty assumptive statements.
> 
> The x series has very little in common with the Hemp, different goals, both successfull in my opinion. There is no “luck” in Grado’s approach of designing headphones, always moving forward to improve.  Something that they do time and again.  And like many manufacturer’s (most) not every model is successful.  It really hits home when that design is not up to expectations.  I notice many high end/high priced models costing thousands of dollars suddenly show up in mass on the classified.
> 
> ...



I can only speculate for why Grado has finally made headphones comparable in sound to the original Grado's from the late 80's like the HP-1000. Evidence then suggests that the headphones have only gotten worse over time until very recently (Hemp and x-series).

The pricing on core models have remained the same. The limited editions and the crazy stuff like GS and PS are priced ridiculously. The actual cost to build between core and their totl stuff I imagine is very little. In fact, the price between a 225e and 80e is silly. That's why I am of the opinion that you get a 60(x) with f-pads, or go full-Grado and get a RS2(x) with f-pads.

In terms of keeping costs the same, "there is no headphone manufacturer who has done so", see Sennheiser 6XX, and I'm sure many more but I just don't keep abreast with the old stand-bys from Beyer, AKG, etc. It mostly seems its the *audiophile* brands that keep costs risings (Grado totl, Audeze totl, HFM totl, and many many others which is why Grado feels okay in doing the same. Im not mad that they like money, they are a business, like Head-Fi).

I'd say the company that has brought the most value may actually be Apple and Massdrop. Imagine if the Airpods Pro was built by UE or some other high end company but with the same sound and features... Instead of Apple's $200, $2000 might be UE's asking price. Apple's Homepod was very innovative (worth a google). Massdrop has released a string of greatest hits: reviving Denon as the Fostex THX00, 6XX, 58X, 95X, etc. What has Grado innovated? Lets see:

The Hemp was released shortly after purr1n wrote a long thread on his love for Grado RS2(e) with ttvj deluxe pads. Then Hemp came with ttvj deluxe pads and was loved. To keep up with demand (and/or to shift positioning due to competition from other brands, not due to actual Grado r&d or sound engineering because we've seen decades of Grado's shrill headphones) Grado released the x-series. 225x and 325x now come with ttvj deluxe / "f-pads" standard. And reference series now comes with Hemp wood, however we saw early adopter @jonathan c 's reference series already fail catastrophically so who knows if Hemp hybrid is here to stay for long.

I like to say that Grado is appealing because they are made in the USA. But I think they are mostly "assembled" in the USA. Do we know where their drivers, cables, and headbands come from? I imagine the cups are made in the USA. The headbands haven't changed a bit so Id say also from USA. The cables on the x-series has changed to the now prevalent braided sleeving that I despise due to microphonics, are they made in the USA? And the drivers according to diyearphonelabs is China, but who knows. If only if Grado were more transparent and not griefing us with silly pricing strategies and gouging audiophiles willing to buy their high end stuff. The Grado GW100 I had recently said "designed" in USA instead of "assembled" in USA, I think that's clue enough about this brand's dedication to supporting local USA and their dedication to "transparency" (the inside pamphlet says Grado has been made-by-hand for generations) or "value" pricing.

Did you know that Grado's original headphones had drivers that were used in cheap Nakimichi (SP-7?) headphones? Grado modded the drivers in-house supposedly. I think old guys like Headphile who have stock on NOS drivers probably figured out Grado's source and tweaks long ago. But who knows.

Most boutique headphone companies can't make their own drivers, often times you can order similar or same drivers from the supplier (usually based in China). Alibaba marketplace is helpful if you're an interested amateur looking to diy.

Sennheiser makes their own drivers (see their factory tour videos). Engineers are expensive but Senn seems to keep prices reasonable for the most part (aside from halo product electrostats).


----------



## Stevko

Senn and beyerdynamic make most of theyr stuff self.and they sell parts


----------



## Audio Addict

Shipibo Audio padauk cups, pads, rods and wide leather headband.  👍


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Audio Addict said:


> Shipibo Audio padauk cups, pads, rods and wide leather headband.  👍


Grado drivers ?


----------



## Luckyleo

Delete


----------



## Audio Addict

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Grado drivers ?


No.  Modified Symphones.


----------



## johanchandy

Audio Addict said:


> No.  Modified Symphones.


How does it sound?


----------



## Audio Addict

johanchandy said:


> How does it sound?


They literally only have an hour or so on the new driver.  The resolution is very good and the bass with some good fullness.  The treble is still an open discussion.  It seems to be changing by song so I am going to let it settle for awhile before deciding.


----------



## johanchandy

Audio Addict said:


> They literally only have an hour or so on the new driver.  The resolution is very good and the bass with some good fullness.  The treble is still an open discussion.  It seems to be changing by song so I am going to let it settle for awhile before deciding.


Sounds good so far! Eager to hear your final impressions after you get used to them!


----------



## jonathan c

_Apres ski_ at the Laurel Mountain audio loft…


----------



## Gippy

Philimon said:


> The actual cost to build between core and their totl stuff I imagine is very little. In fact, the price between a 225e and 80e is silly. That's why I am of the opinion that you get a 60(x) with f-pads, or go full-Grado and get a RS2(x) with f-pads. In terms of keeping costs the same, "there is no headphone manufacturer who has done so", see Sennheiser 6XX, and I'm sure many more but I just don't keep abreast with the old stand-bys from Beyer, AKG, etc. It mostly seems its the *audiophile* brands that keep costs risings (Grado totl, Audeze totl, HFM totl, and many many others which is why Grado feels okay in doing the same. Im not mad that they like money, they are a business, like Head-Fi). I'd say the company that has brought the most value may actually be Apple and Massdrop. Imagine if the Airpods Pro was built by UE or some other high end company but with the same sound and features... Instead of Apple's $200, $2000 might be UE's asking price. Apple's Homepod was very innovative (worth a google). Massdrop has released a string of greatest hits: reviving Denon as the Fostex THX00, 6XX, 58X, 95X, etc. (rest of rant cut off)


My goodness, there are so many things wrong about this rant which reeks entitlement.

First off, Grado's cheapest is $100. OK. Then you whine about Grado's TOTL. Those models sell very few units per year from those who can afford them, and making them cheaper won't sell that much more. Most of the ZMF woodies cost $1500+ and they don't have a $100 model. But somehow you think it's OK to crap on Grado because they actually bother to offer sub-$500 models.

Next, you're praising Apple, Sennheiser and Massdrop. Ahh yes, companies that take advantage of cheap labor. Apple moves stuff by the millions and assembles everything in China for maximum profit. 6XX production was moved from Ireland to Romania where the average yearly salary is $12k. Grado is located in NYC which is either #1 or the #2 most expensive city in the USA to live in along with San Francisco. Brooklyn's average yearly salary is $52k. They need to pay their employees. Lastly, if someone is looking to buy Grado's premium models, Grado has no obligation to price them based on "competition", especially when their sound signature, for better or worse, is so different than everyone else's.


----------



## Stevko

Plastic Grado is good. We really don’t need 80 and 125.
No pro alu anymore. Who needs that?
We have woodies and all are good.
Think Grado doing fine.
Will buy Grado in the future


----------



## YtseJamer (Feb 27, 2022)

Gippy said:


> My goodness, there are so many things wrong about this rant which reeks entitlement.
> 
> First off, Grado's cheapest is $100. OK. Then you whine about Grado's TOTL. Those models sell very few units per year from those who can afford them, and making them cheaper won't sell that much more. Most of the ZMF woodies cost $1500+ and they don't have a $100 model. But somehow you think it's OK to crap on Grado because they actually bother to offer sub-$500 models.
> 
> Next, you're praising Apple, Sennheiser and Massdrop. Ahh yes, companies that take advantage of cheap labor. Apple moves stuff by the millions and assembles everything in China for maximum profit. 6XX production was moved from Ireland to Romania where the average yearly salary is $12k. Grado is located in NYC which is either #1 or the #2 most expensive city in the USA to live in along with San Francisco. Brooklyn's average yearly salary is $52k. They need to pay their employees. Lastly, if someone is looking to buy Grado's premium models, Grado has no obligation to price them based on "competition", especially when their sound signature, for better or worse, is so different than everyone else's.



Well said.


----------



## Philimon

Gippy said:


> My goodness, there are so many things wrong about this rant which reeks entitlement.
> 
> First off, Grado's cheapest is $100. OK. Then you whine about Grado's TOTL. Those models sell very few units per year from those who can afford them, and making them cheaper won't sell that much more. Most of the ZMF woodies cost $1500+ and they don't have a $100 model. But somehow you think it's OK to crap on Grado because they actually bother to offer sub-$500 models.
> 
> Next, you're praising Apple, Sennheiser and Massdrop. Ahh yes, companies that take advantage of cheap labor. Apple moves stuff by the millions and assembles everything in China for maximum profit. 6XX production was moved from Ireland to Romania where the average yearly salary is $12k. Grado is located in NYC which is either #1 or the #2 most expensive city in the USA to live in along with San Francisco. Brooklyn's average yearly salary is $52k. They need to pay their employees. Lastly, if someone is looking to buy Grado's premium models, Grado has no obligation to price them based on "competition", especially when their sound signature, for better or worse, is so different than everyone else's.


Good call Gippy. I specifically added the controversial Apple comparison because I knew the shills in here would not engage in conversation unless they had something strong to stand on. Yes, comparing Apple to Grado is pretty ridiculous, but comparing ultimate product value is not. Grado's claim that it's "hand-made" in Brooklyn is iffy...  Certainly not with the GW100, that was probably made in similar sweat shops as Apple or any American company that outsources to China etc.

@YtseJamer I didn't say that. I said Grado was inspired to use ttvj deluxe pads by purr1n.
- the pads were re-popularized by purr1n due to his threads
- TTVJ sells them for $50 per pair
- Grado saw dollar signs, and probably were envious of TTVJ selling foam for $50 per pair. Selling foam pads at ridiculous mark ups is Grado's bread and butter!

I remember when I joined HF and the RS1 was considered totl overpriced audiophile gears. RS2 was considered the smarter buy (if you were into shrilly Grado headphones). Times have changed or have they? Answer: totl overpriced RS1 was replaced with totl overpriced GS and PS. The RS1's niche in their lineup got confused so they updated the RS1 to have larger drivers from RS2.


----------



## Gippy (Feb 27, 2022)

Philimon said:


> I knew the shills in here would not engage in conversation unless they had something strong to stand on.



Pretty sure no one in here is telling people to buy Grado over other brands. Most people in here are already fully on board the train after trying a SR60/80 and moved up or are considering moving up.

As for the GW100, I'm not averse to buying Chinese electronics. If I were, I wouldn't be typing this post and wouldn't own any smartphones or computers. But the GW100 is $250 and isn't marketed as one of Grado's artisan products. It's not TOTL. Neither are their IEMs, which are also outsourced. But your argument was that their main line of headphones don't differ in production costs and that everything beyond the entry-level plastic and wooden models (SR60x/RS2x) is price gouging. And then you brought up Sennheiser, which can't even afford to build most of their headphones in Ireland or Germany anymore because consumers are obsessed about "value".

You know it's funny that I still haven't seen a review of the fake earphonediylabs $250 RS1e/GS3000e. That tells me that price isn't the main factor here. People want the genuine product and will pay more for it. Why don't you tell purr1n to buy one of those next and measure it?


----------



## Luckyleo

Philimon said:


> Good call Gippy. I specifically added the controversial Apple comparison because I knew the shills in here would not engage in conversation unless they had something strong to stand on. Yes, comparing Apple to Grado is pretty ridiculous, but comparing ultimate product value is not. Grado's claim that it's "hand-made" in Brooklyn is iffy...  Certainly not with the GW100, that was probably made in similar sweat shops as Apple or any American company that outsources to China etc.
> 
> @YtseJamer I didn't say that. I said Grado was inspired to use ttvj deluxe pads by purr1n.
> - the pads were re-popularized by purr1n due to his threads
> ...


How often do you have lunch with John Grado?  You're a wealth of facts and information.  Given that this a Grado Fan Club thread, I have no conclusion other than you are trolling (do people still do that?  I'm not really up with social media).  Many people here have valid criticisms of their Grado HF's, but you just seem like you don'l like Grado.  That's fine I guess.  To each their own.  I wish you the best in finding your best sounds from the best value propositions.


----------



## JaquesGelee (Feb 27, 2022)

deleted


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Gippy said:


> And then you brought up Sennheiser, which can't even afford to build most of their headphones in Ireland or Germany anymore because consumers are obsessed about "value".



I think they saw the error in that move and recently took production back to Germany and Ireland. For example, the HD 600 and friends is back to Ireland after a short stint in Romania. I think the same is true of the HD 25.

Anyway for me where the product is made is important. I have some Chinese brand(s) that I really like, but they're Chinese companies making their products at home. When I buy Sennheiser I expect them to be made in Germany. A brand needs to have some integrity or it's kinda hard to see it as a brand.


----------



## Philimon (Feb 27, 2022)

Gippy said:


> Pretty sure no one in here is telling people to buy Grado over other brands. Most people in here are already fully on board the train after trying a SR60/80 and moved up or are considering moving up.
> 
> As for the GW100, I'm not averse to buying Chinese electronics. If I were, I wouldn't be typing this post and wouldn't own any smartphones or computers. But the GW100 is $250 and isn't marketed as one of Grado's artisan products. It's not TOTL. Neither are their IEMs, which are also outsourced. But your argument was that their main line of headphones don't differ in production costs and that everything beyond the entry-level plastic and wooden models (SR60x/RS2x) is price gouging. And then you brought up Sennheiser, which can't even afford to build most of their headphones in Ireland or Germany anymore because consumers are obsessed about "value".
> 
> You know it's funny that I still haven't seen a review of the fake earphonediylabs $250 RS1e/GS3000e. That tells me that price isn't the main factor here. People want the genuine product and will pay more for it. Why don't you tell purr1n to buy one of those next and measure it?


You could be as critical of unfounded praise but then you'd probably get banned from HF.

You invalidated Apple from conversation because of sweat shops. I point out Grado does the same thing but you're saying its not comparable. That doesn't follow.

In today's context of overpriced headphones, Grado's products look almost sane. But back in the day, Grado is your stereotypical marketed to audiophiles snake-oil company. The products are still the same except recently Hemp and x-series are actually improvements.

No one buys the diyearphonelabs because if it sucks then the resale value will be abysmal even if the drivers are genuine.


----------



## qua2k (Feb 27, 2022)

Philimon said:


> No one buys the diyearphonelabs because if it sucks then the resale value will be abysmal even if the drivers are genuine.


Same goes for customized Grado's or ones made from 3rd party drivers/parts. The resell value is abysmal and you are lucky to get a decent fraction of what the initial investment was.

Customize a Grado for yourself not for resell value.


----------



## Gippy

Philimon said:


> You invalidated Apple from conversation because of sweat shops. I point out Grado does the same thing but you're saying its not comparable. That doesn't follow.



Not really. Apple makes the Airpods in China, and now some are made in Vietnam because Vietnam production will eventually become cheaper. This is because the Airpods are a consumer driven product for low price and high profit. The Airpods are a big seller. Apple also makes the Mac Pro which is assembled in USA and starts at $6000. The Mac Pro isn't one of their big sellers.

Contrast this to Grado in which their regular headphones are assembled in USA, and the GW100 is more of a side hustle than anything.


----------



## gimmeheadroom (Feb 27, 2022)

Philimon said:


> But back in the day, Grado is your stereotypical marketed to audiophiles snake-oil company.



I don't remember that at all. Rather, they were notable in being mids-forward and having a different house sound than Sennheiser for example, which was always dark in those years.

Product labelling laws have changed in the past decades, globalism is the new normal. To me as long the company provides accurate info on the locations of source and assembly, that's about as good as it's going to get nowadays.


----------



## majo123

Both the hemp and 325x sound awesome with the cayin ru6 fantastic little dongle with the grado, really like both these cans and I think both do things well all be it differently.
Also they go well with a TR- AMP but mines up for sale as Mojo 2 is on the way and I just know it's not going to get the love it deserves.
Contemplating on a rs1x or rs2x  in the near future too.


----------



## Audio Addict

Audio Addict said:


> Shipibo Audio padauk cups, pads, rods and wide leather headband.  👍


----------



## nierika (Feb 27, 2022)

Can someone give me some advice for deciding between 325x and RS-2x?

If I want a pair of Grados for rock (nearly every Radiohead album) and fast/ glitchy electronic music with a lot of bass - are the 325x better suited for this? I dont need boosted bass - just wondering if RS2s have more of the polite/airy presentation for rock/jazz/vocal/classical.

Currently use balanced T1 gen1s and Senn 6XXs when I want a more relaxed sound. Previously owned the HF-1s and HF-2s. Have a mastering grade vinyl setup that is incredibly neutral with SPL Phonitor.


----------



## Plautus001

nierika said:


> Can someone give me some advice for deciding between 325x and RS-2x?
> 
> If I want a pair of Grados for rock (nearly every Radiohead album) and fast/ glitchy electronic music with a lot of bass - are the 325x better suited for this? I don't need boosted bass - just wondering if RS2s have more of the polite/airy presentation for rock/jazz/vocal/classical.
> 
> Currently use balanced T1 gen1s and Senn 6XXs when I want a more relaxed sound. Previously owned the HF-1s and HF-2s. Have a mastering grade vinyl setup that is incredibly neutral with SPL Phonitor.


Personally, I think the SR325X is the ticket for rock (listening to LA Woman right now).  A couple weeks ago I was marking with my Drop Aeon Closed and switched to the SR325X on a whim when Radio "In Rainbows" started... stopped marking, listened to the whole album, watched the whole YouTube performance of "In Rainbows", listened to some suggested Japanese Jazz, more suggested music... and than it was time for bed.


----------



## Gippy

nierika said:


> Can someone give me some advice for deciding between 325x and RS-2x? If I want a pair of Grados for rock (nearly every Radiohead album) and fast/ glitchy electronic music with a lot of bass ... Previously owned the HF-1s and HF-2s.



I'd be willing to bet that you'd prefer the HF2 over both of those. Do you not own the HF2 anymore?


----------



## majo123 (Feb 28, 2022)

nierika said:


> Can someone give me some advice for deciding between 325x and RS-2x?
> 
> If I want a pair of Grados for rock (nearly every Radiohead album) and fast/ glitchy electronic music with a lot of bass - are the 325x better suited for this? I dont need boosted bass - just wondering if RS2s have more of the polite/airy presentation for rock/jazz/vocal/classical.
> 
> Currently use balanced T1 gen1s and Senn 6XXs when I want a more relaxed sound. Previously owned the HF-1s and HF-2s. Have a mastering grade vinyl setup that is incredibly neutral with SPL Phonitor.


Can't speak for the rs2x but I'm a huge Radiohead fan and have every album as well,  the 325x are excellent for this type of genre..
I think the 325x are a bit of a bargain, I have hemp as well and they both are pretty good, 325x more punchy in your face and not quite as balanced as hemp also I feel a bit more open staging, but hemp are better more balanced and a bit more revealing and what I use most out of the two.... but are hemp worth the price hike? Yes and no IMO , yes because they are better and I definitely would take them over325x, no because the 325x are worth every penny and some.
My opinion anyway others may feel differently.

325x playing Radiohead national anthem .... sublime


----------



## funkymartyn

Grado waiting for new fiio M7 to load up the 12.000  plus tracks . Mp3 (320) . All good. No amp required.  Sounds fine.


----------



## Pirastro (Feb 28, 2022)

Philimon said:


> You could be as critical of unfounded praise but then you'd probably get banned from HF.
> 
> You invalidated Apple from conversation because of sweat shops. I point out Grado does the same thing but you're saying its not comparable. That doesn't follow.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but you can't compare Grado to Apple.  Grado is basically a "mom and pop" shop with probably 20 or so employees.  They're purpose is not to keep up with or compete with giant companies like Apple that can sell things at a loss just to rope people into their ecosystem.  Rather, they are trying to preserve a family tradition and culture.  Yes, their prices are very marked up, because they have to pay American employees and have to pay American overhead.  Do you know how hard and expensive it it is to run a small business?  I'm glad to pay more to support an honest American small business.  As for your "audiophile snake-oil company" comment, it proves that you have a bias against small audiophile companies.  In free market economy, a business sets the price, and it's up to the consumer to decide whether or not to buy.  They're not forcing people to buy.  If you don't like it move on, bro.  Unfortunately, companies like Apple and Amazon are saturating the market and destroying small business so that we may no longer have a choice and all be walking around like thoughtless lemmings wearing AirPods.  Stop crappying on small business, man.  Apple doesn't need your help.  They're doing a pretty good job already.


----------



## nierika

Gippy said:


> I'd be willing to bet that you'd prefer the HF2 over both of those. Do you not own the HF2 anymore?



Nah sold both a while ago - just didnt use them enough. Just need to know how the RS2x handles bass heavy electronic music. I guess I could consider a pair of Hemps too because I dont mind neutrality.


----------



## Stevko

nierika said:


> Nah sold both a while ago - just didnt use them enough. Just need to know how the RS2x handles bass heavy electronic music. I guess I could consider a pair of Hemps too because I dont mind neutrality.


Bass heavy? Take beyerdynamic DT1770 or T1 G3 instead!


----------



## Stevko

funkymartyn said:


> Grado waiting for new fiio M7 to load up the 12.000  plus tracks . Mp3 (320) . All good. No amp required.  Sounds fine.


Exciting!
My plan was to buy a big fat amp this year.
is really tired of cumbersome solutions.
Love my tr-amp. Plug and play.
Maybe I should take a DAP instead….


----------



## majo123

Stevko said:


> Exciting!
> My plan was to buy a big fat amp this year.
> is really tired of cumbersome solutions.
> Love my tr-amp. Plug and play.
> Maybe I should take a DAP instead….


Tr amp is fantastic truly, dead silent background with a nice holographic sound.
Im just selling mine though but not because it's bad and it is a genuinely reluctant sale but I just will use Mojo2 more when it arrives .
Other than this I highly recommend it.


----------



## Stevko

New mojo looks great.
But micro usb in 2022?
I dont like mini jack either or dsp.
New bigbrother to tr-amp looks exciting


----------



## majo123

Stevko said:


> New mojo looks great.
> But micro usb in 2022?
> I dont like mini jack either or dsp.
> New bigbrother to tr-amp looks exciting


Not had a chance to look at it but I will now you have mentioned it.
The micro usb I agree I had my reservations when announced , mini jack doesn't bother me though and from what I have heard it sounds fantastic.
Can't wait to get the grado on it.


----------



## Rebel Chris

I really like the Mojo 2 with my grado's. At the end of the day it comes down to how it's sounds....and it's sounds great. 

Jepp micro USB sucks, but the glowing balls make up for it...haha


----------



## majo123

Rebel Chris said:


> I really like the Mojo 2 with my grado's. At the end of the day it comes down to how it's sounds....and it's sounds great.
> 
> Jepp micro USB sucks, but the glowing balls make up for it...haha


I'm looking forward to getting the hemp and 325x on it ...will report back when I do , maybe a few weeks though as the supplier I'm going to get it from is pre order at the moment but shouldn't take too long.


----------



## Stevko

So mojo 2 have the best portable dac?


----------



## majo123

Stevko said:


> So mojo 2 have the best portable dac?


Don't know about best ? For me best is what you enjoy or find more suitable to your tastes or needs....
I liked the original mojo a lot, very clean with excellent transients but overall I preferred the tr amp because it came across more holographic and spacious but maybe not as clean ... from what I have heard the Mojo2 is what I felt was lacking on the original and supposed to be very good...
Won't know until it's here though.
I like the cayin ru6 as well which apparently measures awful but it just sounds very natural musical and enjoyably toe tapping and that for my tastes is what makes something good.


----------



## Stevko

Considering to try the new blue angel.
But waiting for price and spec.
But if it is better than tr-amp, it must be a good deal if the price is ok


----------



## Stevko

Never heard mojo 1/2. but my tr-amp pair well with grado and dt1770


----------



## Stevko

majo123 said:


> Tr amp is fantastic truly, dead silent background with a nice holographic sound.
> Im just selling mine though but not because it's bad and it is a genuinely reluctant sale but I just will use Mojo2 more when it arrives .
> Other than this I highly recommend it.


earman angel pic from canjam:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/can...ruary-26-27-2022.962301/page-11#post-16840730


----------



## murphythecat (Feb 28, 2022)

delete pls


----------



## ESL-1 (Feb 28, 2022)

Philimon said:


> I can only speculate for why Grado has finally made headphones comparable in sound to the original Grado's from the late 80's like the HP-1000. Evidence then suggests that the headphones have only gotten worse over time until very recently (Hemp and x-series).
> 
> The pricing on core models have remained the same. The limited editions and the crazy stuff like GS and PS are priced ridiculously. The actual cost to build between core and their totl stuff I imagine is very little. In fact, the price between a 225e and 80e is silly. That's why I am of the opinion that you get a 60(x) with f-pads, or go full-Grado and get a RS2(x) with f-pads.
> 
> ...


Contrary to your thoughts & suppositions a lot of R & D goes into each new series that they come out with.  There was also a lot of in house experimentation and comparison that led to some new models like the 325x and Hemp coming out equipped with original Grado flats, it was not a random decision in any shape or form nor influenced by anyone else.  Having the wireless phone be made to spec only makes sense as it is the best way to efficiently bring to market what is not a large category for them.  The former TOTL PS2000e took well over a year to come to market with several protypes leading to the final design.  They are constantly looking forward to continue moving performance forward.  They were never a company to rest on their laurels.

Keeping this short, there is no right or wrong in this hobby, just what each of us find to our liking or not.   You are certainly welcome to love or hate any headphone you wish, no one should ever indicate otherwise to you.

Oh, BTW, the Nakamichi SP-7 which had similar but NOT Identical drivers was actually well regarded overall in it's day at it's pricepoint and being in retail at the time I sold quite a number of them.  Other than the similar type of driver it bore no resemblance design wise or sonically to any Grado ever made.

In my opinion I still feel that Grado has always been a product that sought to bring enjoyable performance and value from the very beginning with both their headphone products and phono cartridges.

What is your definition of silly price strategies?  Possibly a company who comes out with a $4000 flagship and then after a good number get sold reduces that retail by $1000 for a decent amount of time which I am sure thrilled the original buyers and now is over $4000 with no performance change in the product. 

Enjoy your journey and may it lead to your happiness.


----------



## jonathan c

•  I am always impressed by what Grado Labs has achieved at _both ends_ of the music reproduction chain: transducers, no less!
•  Phonograph cartridge & headphone design have to address electrical & materials issues: a difficult proposition. Joseph Grado, the founder, is a patented inventor of the moving-coil phono cartridge (Ortofon independently is the other) !
•  With his love of opera, Joseph Grado strove to imbue his products with lifelike, stirring sound. I _feel_ that when I listen, so much later, to the Grado headphones that I own - even though each one is a bit different. Block, cursive, italics…I still recognise the handwriting…


----------



## qua2k

Finally found a GH2 allll of the way from Slovenia. The only Grado I want because I doubt I will be able to find a PS-1. Love the old cable.

Happy days.


----------



## ESL-1 (Mar 1, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> •  I am always impressed by what Grado Labs has achieved at _both ends_ of the music reproduction chain: transducers, no less!
> •  Phonograph cartridge & headphone design have to address electrical & materials issues: a difficult proposition. Joseph Grado, the founder, is a patented inventor of the moving-coil phono cartridge (Ortofon independently is the other) !
> •  With his love of opera, Joseph Grado strove to imbue his products with lifelike, stirring sound. I _feel_ that when I listen, so much later, to the Grado headphones that I own - even though each one is a bit different. Block, cursive, italics…I still recognise the handwriting…


Joe Grado was quite the renaissance man.  He designed a turntable with two motor belt drive to eliminate resonances and it had a wood tonearm for the same reasons.  He even designed improvements to his Mercedes’ suspension.  He did sing opera quite well.

John Grado has continued from that with the same spirit of continuing always to move forward and search out more performance on all his products.


----------



## Damien Grief (Feb 28, 2022)

I got my Dekoni custom Grado pads today. Currently using the velour pads but also bought the Fenestrated Sheepskin ones with the velour insides but haven't tried them yet. Might put them on my PS500e at some point.

The Velour pads are nice on my Hemps so far. Instantly notice more punch in the drums of songs I listen to. So more bassy punch to the music. With the cups sitting further from my ears than with the stock f-pads, I had to increase the volume a bit comparatively but it sounds good. Also notice a bit more in the mids shining though. But ultimately they don't change the sound too much and they're much more comfortable than the stock pads for longer periods of listening.

Pics: https://imgur.com/a/GIdefCV


----------



## nycdoi

qua2k said:


> Finally found a GH2 allll of the way from Slovenia. The only Grado I want because I doubt I will be able to find a PS-1. Love the old cable.
> 
> Happy days.


what a beauty!


----------



## ESL-1

qua2k said:


> Finally found a GH2 allll of the way from Slovenia. The only Grado I want because I doubt I will be able to find a PS-1. Love the old cable.
> 
> Happy days.


Congratulations on the find, not easy these days.  Nice wood.

Enjoy!


----------



## qua2k (Mar 1, 2022)

ESL-1 said:


> Congratulations on the find, not easy these days.  Nice wood.
> 
> Enjoy!


It was rough. 3rd time is a charm as I came close to 2 others prior but sellers either backed out or sold local to avoid shipping. Funny enough, this one was a Google search find about page 4 on a local Euro sales forum, guy was very friendly and one of the best sellers I have ever had. Very good find indeed.


----------



## jonathan c (Mar 1, 2022)

???…!!!…😳…😱: _not even free shipping!_


----------



## Stevko

crazy


----------



## majo123

I hope it's next day for that __


----------



## ESL-1

jonathan c said:


> ???…!!!…😳…😱: _not even free shipping!_


You get a matching floor……


----------



## johanchandy

Damien Grief said:


> I got my Dekoni custom Grado pads today. Currently using the velour pads but also bought the Fenestrated Sheepskin ones with the velour insides but haven't tried them yet. Might put them on my PS500e at some point.
> 
> The Velour pads are nice on my Hemps so far. Instantly notice more punch in the drums of songs I listen to. So more bassy punch to the music. With the cups sitting further from my ears than with the stock f-pads, I had to increase the volume a bit comparatively but it sounds good. Also notice a bit more in the mids shining though. But ultimately they don't change the sound too much and they're much more comfortable than the stock pads for longer periods of listening.
> 
> Pics: https://imgur.com/a/GIdefCV


Awesome to hear, I was considering the velours for my Hemps as well. Since the cups are further from your ears do you hear a noticeable change in the soundstage? Any changes in the highs?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

jonathan c said:


> ???…!!!…😳…😱: _not even free shipping!_


If anyone wants my GH4s I will part with them for the low low bargain basement price of $4500 😜 I'll personally hand deliver them.


----------



## majo123

Joaquin Dinero said:


> If anyone wants my GH4s I will part with them for the low low bargain basement price of $4500 😜 I'll personally hand deliver them.


Is that all ......too good to be true.


----------



## ESL-1

Joaquin Dinero said:


> If anyone wants my GH4s I will part with them for the low low bargain basement price of $4500 😜 I'll personally hand deliver them.


no pushing in the queue, make sure you take a number and wait.


----------



## Damien Grief

johanchandy said:


> Awesome to hear, I was considering the velours for my Hemps as well. Since the cups are further from your ears do you hear a noticeable change in the soundstage? Any changes in the highs?



I've only listened to them for a couple hours so I can't say for sure. But I didn't notice much difference in the highs. Soundstage seems pretty similar, but I still want to do more testing on that with a few songs I have in mind.


----------



## Gippy

ESL-1 said:


> Contrary to your thoughts & suppositions a lot of R & D goes into each new series that they come out with. There was also a lot of in house experimentation and comparison that led to some new models like the 325x and Hemp coming out equipped with original Grado flats, it was not a random decision in any shape or form nor influenced by anyone else.



I somewhat disagree with this line of reasoning, as it almost argues that Grado can do no wrong. In the entire history of Grado, do you think they have ever come out with a poor model? Every company has its misses. It's just that it's more difficult to determine that with Grado models because the buyers aren't looking for neutrality in the first place. The RS1e and GS2000e got slammed but there are still some fans of them. I hold a minority opinion that I didn't care for the Hemp's stock tuning, but that's because I prefer boosted mids. I suppose that's why everyone just says to go SR60x/RS2x, and if you're interested in anything else, you're on your own when it comes to demos.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Pirastro said:


> Sorry, but you can't compare Grado to Apple.  Grado is basically a "mom and pop" shop with probably 20 or so employees.  They're purpose is not to keep up with or compete with giant companies like Apple that can sell things at a loss just to rope people into their ecosystem.  Rather, they are trying to preserve a family tradition and culture.  Yes, their prices are very marked up, because they have to pay American employees and have to pay American overhead.  Do you know how hard and expensive it it is to run a small business?  I'm glad to pay more to support an honest American small business.  As for your "audiophile snake-oil company" comment, it proves that you have a bias against small audiophile companies.  In free market economy, a business sets the price, and it's up to the consumer to decide whether or not to buy.  They're not forcing people to buy.  If you don't like it move on, bro.  Unfortunately, companies like Apple and Amazon are saturating the market and destroying small business so that we may no longer have a choice and all be walking around like thoughtless lemmings wearing AirPods.  Stop crappying on small business, man.  Apple doesn't need your help.  They're doing a pretty good job already.




The other problem with the Apple-Grado comparison is that it doesn’t factor in longevity.

I’m a huge fan of Apple products and would even classify myself as a “fanboy”, but even I recognize a simple fact - Apple products don’t last.

In the computer world, that’s fine. Silicon technology advances incredibly quickly, so the 5-7 years you typically get out of an Apple product is actually better than you get from their competitors in the Android and Windows world. But when you put Apple up against analog products, it’s a whole different ballgame.

My 2016 AirPods are basically a paperweight. They lasted me 3-4 years, at which point the battery no longer held a charge. I have a pair of 2019 AirPods Pro that have already needed to be replaced once (thankfully they were still covered by warranty). Even my $779 CAD AirPods Max from 2020 probably won’t last more than 5 or 6 years because of battery longevity, not to mention the changing wireless standards and silicon obsolescence.

Now compare that to my Grados. I have an original SR60 that I bought for $130 CAD more than 20 years ago. Aside from one repair about a decade ago to fix a loose cable in the cup, and maybe 2-3 pad swaps over the years, they still function like new. Over two decades of use on a $130 CAD headphone (I believe they were $69 USD at the time). That’s an insane value. And I expect my Grado Hemp from 2021 to last me many years to come, as well. Same with my Senn 6XX that I bought last year.

That’s the problem with turning everything into a computer. I love the convenience factor and cool features Apple offers. They make awesome products. But I’m getting tired of everything feeling so ephemeral. Sometimes I want products that will just last.


----------



## johanchandy

Damien Grief said:


> I've only listened to them for a couple hours so I can't say for sure. But I didn't notice much difference in the highs. Soundstage seems pretty similar, but I still want to do more testing on that with a few songs I have in mind.


Thanks for your impressions. I'll be pulling the trigger


----------



## Damien Grief

johanchandy said:


> Thanks for your impressions. I'll be pulling the trigger



Would love to know what you think when you get them, too. 

Also remember that each of the 3 versions do different things to the sound. I've only given my impressions on the basic velour model on my Hemps.


----------



## johanchandy

Damien Grief said:


> Would love to know what you think when you get them, too.
> 
> Also remember that each of the 3 versions do different things to the sound. I've only given my impressions on the basic velour model on my Hemps.


Thanks will let you know! I'll only be getting the velours, the other two seem to be larger departures from stock fr so I doubt I would like them.


----------



## jonathan c

ESL-1 said:


> no pushing in the queue, make sure you take a number and wait.


Waiting for Gradot…?….🤪🤣…


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


> ???…!!!…😳…😱: _not even free shipping!_


Now that is some funny crap!


----------



## ESL-1 (Mar 1, 2022)

Gippy said:


> I somewhat disagree with this line of reasoning, as it almost argues that Grado can do no wrong. In the entire history of Grado, do you think they have ever come out with a poor model? Every company has its misses. It's just that it's more difficult to determine that with Grado models because the buyers aren't looking for neutrality in the first place. The RS1e and GS2000e got slammed but there are still some fans of them. I hold a minority opinion that I didn't care for the Hemp's stock tuning, but that's because I prefer boosted mids. I suppose that's why everyone just says to go SR60x/RS2x, and if you're interested in anything else, you're on your own when it comes to demos.


I certainly was not meaning to suggest that at all, sorry if it seemed that way.

In my own opinion I never really cared for any of the various SR325 and GS1000 variants.  Of course other listeners may find them among the best ever.  
The current SR325x is actually the first of that model series that I can enjoy. 

The final arbiter is one’s own ears and how you react to hearing any particular brand or model of phone and make your choices.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

RS-1X prove a headphone could be one hell of fun and at the same time still project nice technicalities in term of detail, speed, and soundstage quality (imaging and pin point).








p.s: Finally I've tried RS2x, a bit too bright and thin for my taste. So RS-1X is my true winner this time.


----------



## Shane D (Mar 2, 2022)

TheMiddleSky said:


> RS-1X prove a headphone could be one hell of fun and at the same time still project nice technicalities in term of detail, speed, and soundstage quality (imaging and pin point).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you find the RS-1X bassier?
In a relative term as we are still talking about Grado.


----------



## qua2k

nycdoi said:


> what a beauty!


Thank you! I already have a Turbulent Labs headband plus Shipibo aluminum on the way. This GH2 is not going anywhere


----------



## clundbe1 (Mar 2, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> ???…!!!…😳…😱: _not even free shipping!_


Bye bye them 👍


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jonathan c said:


> ???…!!!…😳…😱: _not even free shipping!_


Well that's domestic shipping. We would pay 5X the shipping price and then 100% import fees and VAT on (price of headphones + shipping).

So really, that's a screamin' deal


----------



## jonathan c

Shane D said:


> Do you find the RS-1X bassier?
> In a relative term as we are still talking about Grado.


With extended break-in via music, the RS-1x bass deepens, becomes more sinuous, is not ‘light’ or ‘shy’ at all.


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


> With extended break-in via music, the RS-1x bass deepens, becomes more sinuous, is not ‘light’ or ‘shy’ at all.


More so than the RS-2x, or have you heard that one?


----------



## jonathan c

Shane D said:


> More so than the RS-2x, or have you heard that one?


No experience with RS-2x 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## YtseJamer

I'm almost starting to think that my pair of RS1x were defect, because they had less bass quantity than my RS2x.


----------



## Delmonaco

Friends, I`m afraid this is a stupid question, but do you think that make any sense in downgrading in the Grado line? I have the 80e and 325x (which makes me laugh while listening to music because it`s so damn good!). Naturally thinking about planning for the RS2x, but now I felt like trying 60x, just for the fun (and because of the price, and simplicity and humbleness) and to taste something different from Grado. I try not to think in terms of better/worse, but I like different taste. Does this make any sense or I`m getting crazy?  Thank you!


----------



## ESL-1

Shane D said:


> More so than the RS-2x, or have you heard that one?


I have had more time on the RS1x and agree with Jonathan C. regarding how it evolves.  I think the RS2x bass seems more there and lends that to the overall sound so it might seem like more bass.  The RS1x does take longer to evolve and results in a better detailed and deeper reaching bass and to me is the more refined and articulate throughout the full spectrum.  For me to pick one it has always been the RS1x that I find more satisfying.  It might also be more reflective of what amp you are using than the RS2x and scale accordingly.  That said, there are plenty of amps that I have found that satisfy and marry well.

The RS2x is still excellent overall and a great choice if you don’t want to spend the extra $200.


----------



## ESL-1

Delmonaco said:


> Friends, I`m afraid this is a stupid question, but do you think that make any sense in downgrading in the Grado line? I have the 80e and 325x (which makes me laugh while listening to music because it`s so damn good!). Naturally thinking about planning for the RS2x, but now I felt like trying 60x, just for the fun (and because of the price, and simplicity and humbleness) and to taste something different from Grado. I try not to think in terms of better/worse, but I like different taste. Does this make any sense or I`m getting crazy?  Thank you!


Sort of a case of different seasoning and what you are in the mood for at the time.
There is no such thing as crazy if you are enjoying it.  Have FUN.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Delmonaco said:


> Friends, I`m afraid this is a stupid question, but do you think that make any sense in downgrading in the Grado line? I have the 80e and 325x (which makes me laugh while listening to music because it`s so damn good!). Naturally thinking about planning for the RS2x, but now I felt like trying 60x, just for the fun (and because of the price, and simplicity and humbleness) and to taste something different from Grado. I try not to think in terms of better/worse, but I like different taste. Does this make any sense or I`m getting crazy?  Thank you!


The good folks in Brooklyn wouldn't make so many models if they didn't want you to try them all  

(I have 18 Grados. But none of the new X series so what am I even doing)


----------



## ESL-1

Joaquin Dinero said:


> The good folks in Brooklyn wouldn't make so many models if they didn't want you to try them all
> 
> (I have 18 Grados. But none of the new X series so what am I even doing)


No time ⏰ like the present.  20 sounds like more fun than 18….  😃


----------



## Shane D

ESL-1 said:


> I have had more time on the RS1x and agree with Jonathan C. regarding how it evolves.  I think the RS2x bass seems more there and lends that to the overall sound so it might seem like more bass.  The RS1x does take longer to evolve and results in a better detailed and deeper reaching bass and to me is the more refined and articulate throughout the full spectrum.  For me to pick one it has always been the RS1x that I find more satisfying.  It might also be more reflective of what amp you are using than the RS2x and scale accordingly.  That said, there are plenty of amps that I have found that satisfy and marry well.
> 
> The RS2x is still excellent overall and a great choice if you don’t want to spend the extra $200.


Would really like to hear from anybody using a Violectric or an iFi with the RS-1x/RS-2x headphones.


----------



## Delmonaco

Joaquin Dinero said:


> The good folks in Brooklyn wouldn't make so many models if they didn't want you to try them all
> 
> (I have 18 Grados. But none of the new X series so what am I even doing)



Now that ended my guilt complex! 

Btw, just curious, do you have a favorite one? Tks!


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Delmonaco said:


> Now that ended my guilt complex!
> 
> Btw, just curious, do you have a favorite one? Tks!


Picking just one favorite is hard . . .but the GH2, GH4, PS1000, HF3, and 1888 Reserva probably make the top 5. The Hemps also would make it on that list sound wise but they're not really very "limited" anymore so I would grab those others first if the house was on fire.


----------



## jonathan c

gimmeheadroom said:


> Well that's domestic shipping. We would pay 5X the shipping price and then 100% import fees and VAT on (price of headphones + shipping).
> 
> So really, that's a screamin' deal


They’re yours, then!    Enj😳y…..🤣🤣🤣


----------



## jonathan c

ESL-1 said:


> Sort of a case of different seasoning and what you are in the mood for at the time.
> There is no such thing as crazy if you are enjoying it.  Have FUN.


…or, sanity is what is suffered by those who do not own Grado*S* … 🤣


----------



## Zachik

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Picking just one favorite is hard . . .but the GH2, GH4, PS1000, *HF3*, and 1888 Reserva probably make the top 5.


HUGE mistake not buying the HF3 for $250 after auditioning it a few years ago during CanJam...


----------



## DTgill

Zachik said:


> HUGE mistake not buying the HF3 for $250 after auditioning it a few years ago during CanJam...


My HF3 with the F-pad is a small bass canon, not leaving the other parts out and is very clear paired with my IFI Zen DAC, it sounds very good.


----------



## Zachik

DTgill said:


> My HF3 with the F-pad is a small bass canon, not leaving the other parts out and is very clear paired with my IFI Zen DAC, it sounds very good.


I believe it was during CanJam NYC 2018... I was there, and so was Grado.
Between travel and other distractions, the thought of buying the HF3 just was forgotten until it was too late to order those. 
Oh well... let that be my biggest regret (#FirstWorldProblems )


----------



## Stevko

A new cheap Wood-Grado to use on the go would be nice


----------



## ESL-1

Stevko said:


> A new cheap Wood-Grado to use on the go would be nice


For traveling/portable use would it not need to be closed back?


----------



## Stevko

ESL-1 said:


> For traveling/portable use would it not need to be closed back?


Noo ☺️


----------



## joseph69

Zachik said:


> I believe it was during CanJam NYC 2018... I was there, and so was Grado.


I don't believe Grado themselves ever attended any CanJam, but that doesn't mean the HF3 wasn't there with another vendor.


----------



## jonathan c

With the discontinuation of the Professional Series, I will repeat my suggestion / 🙏 for an ‘ultra’ Grado with high impedance (200+ ohm) useable with OTL tube headphone amplifiers. This could ‘bookend’ with @Stevko ’s product suggestion…😀


----------



## Zachik

joseph69 said:


> I don't believe Grado themselves ever attended any CanJam, but that doesn't mean the HF3 wasn't there with another vendor.


Grado DID attend. I just looked up at the old CanJam NYC 2018 website to confirm... see screen shot:





I have been to 8 CanJams, and I believe that was probably the only 1 Grado did attend (out of these 8 CanJams).


----------



## Stevko

I will buy it


----------



## Stevko

jonathan c said:


> With the discontinuation of the Professional Series, I will repeat my suggestion / 🙏 for an ‘ultra’ Grado with high impedance (200+ ohm) useable with OTL tube headphone amplifiers. This could ‘bookend’ with @Stevko ’s product suggestion…😀


Plan was to buy a decent amp/dac this year. But if Grado or beyerdynamic come up with something nice. I will take it


----------



## qua2k (Mar 3, 2022)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Picking just one favorite is hard . . .but the GH2, GH4, PS1000, HF3, and 1888 Reserva probably make the top 5. The Hemps also would make it on that list sound wise but they're not really very "limited" anymore so I would grab those others first if the house was on fire.


I have always been curious about what sound the 1888's put out. I think I saw one sell last year, not a lot out there that is for sure. Have you heard the infamous PS1?


----------



## ESL-1

Shane D said:


> Would really like to hear from anybody using a Violectric or an iFi with the RS-1x/RS-2x headphones.


I will try to do a listen on my Violectric V200 today or tomorrow to refresh my thoughts.

 As a generalization I did find in the past that the amp did well with all Grados and my notes had it as a best combo with the PS1000e when I still had them.


----------



## headhog

I'm trying to decide between SR 325x and SR225x. Anyone here have both would appreciate any recommendation thanks!


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

qua2k said:


> I have always been curious about what sound the 1888's put out. I think I saw one sell last year, not a lot out there that is for sure. Have you heard the infamous PS1?


I have not heard the PS1. Why is it "infamous"? 

The 1888s are basically an RS2e with the slightly different wood treatment (which I highly doubt is audible to any normal human being)


----------



## Shane D

ESL-1 said:


> I will try to do a listen on my Violectric V200 today or tomorrow to refresh my thoughts.
> 
> As a generalization I did find in the past that the amp did well with all Grados and my notes had it as a best combo with the PS1000e when I still had them.


Do you find the V200 warm? That is what I love about my V220.


----------



## ESL-1

Shane D said:


> Do you find the V200 warm? That is what I love about my V220.


Yes and quite articulate too.  The input level adjustment system is a great design in addition to small steps on the attenuator.


----------



## Shane D

ESL-1 said:


> Yes and quite articulate too.  The input level adjustment system is a great design in addition to small steps on the attenuator.


They are special. I am currently using mine as a pre-amp for my tiny amp (MT-602).

I have the large remote for my V220, but Love using that huge dial.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Shane D said:


> Would really like to hear from anybody using a Violectric or an iFi with the RS-1x/RS-2x headphones.


Ok, ok. Send me a new RS1X and I promise to listen to it out of my V280


----------



## Shane D

gimmeheadroom said:


> Ok, ok. Send me a new RS1X and I promise to listen to it out of my V280


If I get my hands on a set it is Never leaving my apartment!
And they would have to make do with a V220.


----------



## dr cornelius

ESL-1 said:


> I have had more time on the RS1x and agree with Jonathan C. regarding how it evolves.  I think the RS2x bass seems more there and lends that to the overall sound so it might seem like more bass.  The RS1x does take longer to evolve and results in a better detailed and deeper reaching bass and to me is the more refined and articulate throughout the full spectrum.  For me to pick one it has always been the RS1x that I find more satisfying.  It might also be more reflective of what amp you are using than the RS2x and scale accordingly.  That said, there are plenty of amps that I have found that satisfy and marry well.
> 
> The RS2x is still excellent overall and a great choice if you don’t want to spend the extra $200.


Out of curiosity, I tried the RS2x in a store today.  Compared to the RS1x, there does seem to be more bass, but as you mentioned, it's not as refined or articulate.  I'm glad I tried the RS2x because even with the improvements that I heard compared to my RS2e's - I still prefer the overall sound of the RS1x.


----------



## YtseJamer

RS1x review

https://theheadphonelist.com/grado-rs-1x-review-fortified/


----------



## YtseJamer

*Why You Shouldn't Always Rely on Measurements*

https://www.soundstagesolo.com/inde...nt-always-rely-on-measurements?comment_id=935


----------



## Tensen (Mar 3, 2022)

johanchandy said:


> Awesome to hear, I was considering the velours for my Hemps as well. Since the cups are further from your ears do you hear a noticeable change in the soundstage? Any changes in the highs?


I just got the velour for my 325x's.

First off, a bit of a description - Comfort S class, no doubt about it!  They seem to be made of very soft velour over a type of memory foam on the inside that is quite firm but gives nicely to form a very solid seal.  The inside is DEEP, there is no gentle curve like on the G pad - it is very straight on the sides almost like a tube.  I have the Shipibo pads as well and these are much deeper and much firmer.  They do not compress anywhere near as much as the Shipibo pads though, these are very much more comfortable.

I've only got a short time on these (less than 2 hours) and just going over my test tracks they seem to recess the lower treble a bit, sub bass enhanced and mids really shine through...it sounds weird to say this, but it seems to make them very balanced, but a lot warmer than the F pad, vocals definitely have a richness to them.  I'm not sure if it takes away from the Grado sound, but it is different.  Not necessarily in a bad way though, just different. I also had the same experience as the original review...had to turn the amp up (from about 11 to 1).

As to soundstage, it actually seems to sharpen the imaging if that makes sense?  They have the same sense of width as the G Pad without taking away from the mids (as i said before, it does take a bit away from the lower treble though).  

First impressions though - I'll come back after I've let my brain adjust for a week or so.


----------



## johanchandy

Tensen said:


> I just got the velour for my 325x's.
> 
> First off, a bit of a description - Comfort S class, no doubt about it!  They seem to be made of very soft velour over a type of memory foam on the inside that is quite firm but gives nicely to form a very solid seal.  The inside is DEEP, there is no gentle curve like on the G pad - it is very straight on the sides almost like a tube.  I have the Shipibo pads as well and these are much deeper and much firmer.  They do not compress anywhere near as much as the Shipibo pads though, these are very much more comfortable.
> 
> ...


Thank you for these impressions! Seems to be a good pad. Comfort alone makes it worth it. Soundwise, if anything annoys me the change in sound seems small enough that I could probably fix with EQ. Thanks again!


----------



## qua2k

johanchandy said:


> Thank you for these impressions! Seems to be a good pad. Comfort alone makes it worth it. Soundwise, if anything annoys me the change in sound seems small enough that I could probably fix with EQ. Thanks again!


Exactly what I am thinking as well. The solid I feel would change the sound less than the fenestrated. I have been through all of the pads prior to the new Dekoni and ZMF options and still the flats are my favorite. I will likely purchase a Dekoni velour solid eventually for my GH2 to try out.


----------



## johanchandy

qua2k said:


> Exactly what I am thinking as well. The solid I feel would change the sound less than the fenestrated. I have been through all of the pads prior to the new Dekoni and ZMF options and still the flats are my favorite. I will likely purchase a Dekoni velour solid eventually for my GH2 to try out.


I've ordered a pair, I'll post my impressions here when I get them!


----------



## Damien Grief

Tensen said:


> I just got the velour for my 325x's.
> 
> First off, a bit of a description - Comfort S class, no doubt about it!  They seem to be made of very soft velour over a type of memory foam on the inside that is quite firm but gives nicely to form a very solid seal.  The inside is DEEP, there is no gentle curve like on the G pad - it is very straight on the sides almost like a tube.  I have the Shipibo pads as well and these are much deeper and much firmer.  They do not compress anywhere near as much as the Shipibo pads though, these are very much more comfortable.
> 
> ...



Good review. After listening a bit more with them, I agree with most of this. Vocals stand out more - which I love in any headphone. Soundstage is dependent on how they sit on your head. I've noticed with these pads since they're straight with no curve inside, they can move around a bit on your head if you don't put the headband a bit more forward on your head than you may be used to with the f pads. Not uncomfortable or bad - just an adjustment to make. But yeah. Overall, I like these pads a lot more than the G pads. They're different from the f pads but I don't know if I like they more than the f pads. They're just a different sound. But they're a hundred times more comfortable than any Grado pad. I can wear these for hours with no issues.

I still haven't tried the fenestrated pads. But might try to get some time with them on my PS500e this weekend.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

YtseJamer said:


> *Why You Shouldn't Always Rely on Measurements*
> 
> https://www.soundstagesolo.com/inde...nt-always-rely-on-measurements?comment_id=935


I thought that was going to be cringey from the title.  Good work there from Mr Butterworth. I think I'm going to start following his work. 

Surprised he doesn't point out that the RS2x which he measured, and subjectively enjoyed, actually does follow the target curve fairly well except in the bass. (I'm using the AKG371 as the proxy for the Harman curve which I imagine was his intent as well)  Just dial in some bass boost and off you go.


----------



## Stevko

already own to much head-gear.
Bought a new camera instead  

https://www.photographyblog.com/reviews/panasonic_lumix_gx880_review


----------



## murphythecat

YtseJamer said:


> *Why You Shouldn't Always Rely on Measurements*
> 
> https://www.soundstagesolo.com/inde...nt-always-rely-on-measurements?comment_id=935


I could have written this as its also my experience:

"But the RS2xes actually had me thinking, “Maybe I should buy a pair of these”—and that’s not a notion that often occurs to a reviewer who already has a big pile of headphones at home. No, the RS2xes’ tonal balance didn’t sound natural—too much treble and not enough bass. *But they conjured up a sense of space that’s dramatically more natural—with a soundstage that just seemed more real, more live—than almost all the other headphones I’ve heard.* As I said in the review, I wouldn’t want them as my _only_ set of headphones, but they presented a perspective that genuinely does give me fresh insight into the music I’m listening to—something that countless high-end audio products claim, but utterly fail, to do. (And besides, no one who’d consider paying $500 for a set of headphones has just one set of headphones.)"

couldnt agree more, they make many many many cans sound boring as hell. Just like th reviewer, I find the RS2x lacking bass. Bass boost ftw


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

Damien Grief said:


> Good review. After listening a bit more with them, I agree with most of this. Vocals stand out more - which I love in any headphone. Soundstage is dependent on how they sit on your head. I've noticed with these pads since they're straight with no curve inside, they can move around a bit on your head if you don't put the headband a bit more forward on your head than you may be used to with the f pads. Not uncomfortable or bad - just an adjustment to make. But yeah. Overall, I like these pads a lot more than the G pads. They're different from the f pads but I don't know if I like they more than the f pads. They're just a different sound. But they're a hundred times more comfortable than any Grado pad. I can wear these for hours with no issues.
> 
> I still haven't tried the fenestrated pads. But might try to get some time with them on my PS500e this weekend.


looking forward to the Grado Dekoni Pads being available in the UK at some point.


----------



## Damien Grief

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> looking forward to the Grado Dekoni Pads being available in the UK at some point.



Ah. Didn't know they were US only. Hope they become more widely available soon. They're a great option I'd like to be able to recommend to everyone.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

Seems that Dekoni ships to many countries but not the UK.

If they end up on Drop that will solve it but i'm guessing that might take a while considering how new they are


----------



## Stevko

New ifi with big jack and no balanced sxith..
Perfect for Grado?

https://ifi-audio.com/products/zen-air-dac/


----------



## jonathan c

Stevko said:


> New ifi with big jack and no balanced sxith..
> Perfect for Grado?
> 
> https://ifi-audio.com/products/zen-air-dac/


If only it had a RCA ‘in’ as well 😒


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

jonathan c said:


> If only it had a RCA ‘in’ as well 😒


They also have a new ZEN Air Can model which covers this case. All amp, no DAC, 1200mw at 32 ohm for 99 GBP (according to my unbiased sources at the IFi marketing team on the Head Fi front page 😁)


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Stevko said:


> New ifi with big jack and no balanced sxith..
> Perfect for Grado?
> 
> https://ifi-audio.com/products/zen-air-dac/


Its probably exactly the same as the SE output on the regular ZEN DAC but if you're anything like me it drives me nuts not to use the balanced out on a device if it has one so by that metric yes these are perfect for Grados up until they finally put detachable cables on their headphones which will be right about the time we can all get chips implanted in our brains to hear anything any way we want and has this sentence gone on long enough yet ?


----------



## carboncopy

There is no professional series anymore on 4ourears....

https://4ourears.com/pages/headphones


----------



## Stevko

We know 
Now we waiting for the new high imp Grado 😜


----------



## Rebel Chris

Ifi is producing to much gear. 





I adore my PS500e. Really curious which headphones we will be seeing this year.


----------



## Stevko

Made in GB and only SE out.
Perfect for us SE fans!
But why not usb-C charging port?


----------



## Gippy (Mar 6, 2022)

carboncopy said:


> There is no professional series anymore on 4ourears....



I had a feeling that they'd kill the PS line after raising the price of the RS2x by $50 to $550. It means there's no need for a $600 PS500 anymore. It's just like how the $1800 GS3000e killed the sales of the $1700 PS1000e. As for the PS2000e, they sold discounted B-stock all of last year until it was gone, so that was definitely a clearing out.


----------



## Stevko

Joaquin Dinero said:


> They also have a new ZEN Air Can model which covers this case. All amp, no DAC, 1200mw at 32 ohm for 99 GBP (according to my unbiased sources at the IFi marketing team on the Head Fi front page 😁)


No PCB/inside pics on ifi’s site 😳


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Shane D said:


> Do you find the RS-1X bassier?
> In a relative term as we are still talking about Grado.


Not really in bass, but RS1X does produce fuller body in Midrange area, combine with darker treble when compared to RS-2X.


----------



## Shane D

TheMiddleSky said:


> Not really in bass, but RS1X does produce fuller body in Midrange area, combine with darker treble when compared to RS-2X.


Thanks!


----------



## ESL-1

carboncopy said:


> There is no professional series anymore on 4ourears....
> 
> https://4ourears.com/pages/headphones


Discontinued although there still might be some of the B-Stock PS2000e phones left at about a $700 discount from retail.  In my opinion they are the best sounding headphone that Grado has ever made.  I will never get rid of mine.


----------



## ESL-1

Shane D said:


> Would really like to hear from anybody using a Violectric or an iFi with the RS-1x/RS-2x headphones.


I ran both the RS1x & RS2x for a day yesterday to make sure they would be limbered up and ready for the match.

As I expected my Violectric V200 did a great job with each and also conveniently has two headphone outs so I did not need to plug in and out constantly.  The Violectric proved to be a good arbiter between the two.  As I listened and compared I found it clearly reflected the results I have had previously.  First off, both are fantastic values for their price ranges.  The RS2x is definitely a close relative and does have a very natural balance and a nice bit of impact on the low end.  

Switching to the RS1x while similar in many ways still continued to improve upon the overall balance of sound, a more articulate and enjoyable bass (after mucho break in, mine have at least 200 hours of play).  I think what stood out most for me was a more transparent and open sound with better placement of instruments and a more refined midrange and high frequency.  I feel that they also will scale better and are a breakthrough sonic design.  

Of course like everything YMMV, it is all so personal.

Once again I can easily say there is no bad choice here.  Dollars and/or preference are the rule of the day.

Have Fun.


----------



## Shane D

ESL-1 said:


> I ran both the RS1x & RS2x for a day yesterday to make sure they would be limbered up and ready for the match.
> 
> As I expected my Violectric V200 did a great job with each and also conveniently has two headphone outs so I did not need to plug in and out constantly.  The Violectric proved to be a good arbiter between the two.  As I listened and compared I found it clearly reflected the results I have had previously.  First off, both are fantastic values for their price ranges.  The RS2x is definitely a close relative and does have a very natural balance and a nice bit of impact on the low end.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Up here the price difference is, I think, $250.00.

Yes, I would pay an extra 25% for a better sounding option.

Food for thought.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

carboncopy said:


> There is no professional series anymore on 4ourears....
> 
> https://4ourears.com/pages/headphones



Well, they clearly didn’t agree with me. lol.



Heyyoudvd said:


> I’ve often thought the same thing. It also seems weird to me that the Prestige series includes one metal headphone while the rest are all plastic.
> 
> Grado’s entire hierarchy and organization of their four headphone series seems weird. They’re almost organized by material, but not quite, given the 325e in the Prestige series and the fact that there are two wood series.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tensen

Damien Grief said:


> Good review. After listening a bit more with them, I agree with most of this. Vocals stand out more - which I love in any headphone. Soundstage is dependent on how they sit on your head. I've noticed with these pads since they're straight with no curve inside, they can move around a bit on your head if you don't put the headband a bit more forward on your head than you may be used to with the f pads. Not uncomfortable or bad - just an adjustment to make. But yeah. Overall, I like these pads a lot more than the G pads. They're different from the f pads but I don't know if I like they more than the f pads. They're just a different sound. But they're a hundred times more comfortable than any Grado pad. I can wear these for hours with no issues.
> 
> I still haven't tried the fenestrated pads. But might try to get some time with them on my PS500e this weekend.


After reading you post I played around with positioning on my ears a bit more.  Moving the drivers further forward on my ears brought back more of the Grado sound and clarity to the music.  Removing some of the dip in the treble dramatically.  I really like the way they sound this way.  I recommend if you try the velours that you experiment with positioning on your ears more then usually with pad swaps.  The comfort stays the same but sound really improved when I found the “right” positioning.


----------



## hammersrocco

Ok - so first post in this thread.  A bit of a journey here - with just one (both fortunately and unfortunately) happy stop.

Many years ago, I heard of Grado's reputation and of course, decided to try.  It was a strange experience... Started with the SR80e. As usual, I started with some chamber music. It was great... then started trying other things... and there was the question - where is the bass? (  ) - at some point with some music, they sounded piercing to me. 

I said, well, let's try others in the range. Went as high as the SR325e, selling the one below to get the next. Same thing... gave up.  

Of course, later on the i series came out.  Did exactly the same thing, started with some chamber music on the SR80i, was equally delighted, only to again, being utterly disappointed once more bass was required. Again, did the sell/buy thing to go up to the SR325i. Same experience.  At this point decided, well, Grado  is not for me.

At his point I would like to say - I am not a basshead. I mean,  I had similar problems with the AKG line and all it took was the very modest bass bump on the AKG 712 Pro for me to love those cans.  My fave cans ( that I own ) are the Ananda.

So fast forward a few years and by chance started reading about the X series drivers, about how they had become more balanced. So again, curiosity got the best of me and decided to try again. But this time, did things a bit different. Decided to order both the SR80x AND the SR325x at the same time. The SR80x arrived first - and, well, almost same situation. Sure you could hear that they were a bit less piercing. But not that much, and certainly to me, did not sound balanced at all. Had few hopes for the SR325x. Then they arrived.

Well, happy to report - exactly what I was hoping for. I am amazed how much I loved them. Indeed not just more balanced, I loved the sound signature. In sense very similar to my beloved Ananda, but with slightly wider soundstage and with those sweet mids that I have always heard on every Grado try. Definitely a departure from the traditional Grado sound  - or at least in my opinion. Maybe they are not, but being the first Grado I loved, they feel really different. They are actually competing for play time with the Ananda, which cost double the SR325x, on sale! 

So have some questions:

1) Given that the SR80x have the same x drivers, would love to keep them, IF I can get them to sound similar to the SR325x, with no EQ, btw, have no means to do that. So wanted to ask, *if I get the F cushions for the SR80x, will they somewhat sound similar to the SR325x?*

2) If, I get the upgrade bug, wanted to ask. First of all, from my understanding, the *Hemp and  the SR325x are pretty much the same* so I would skip that  - *asking for confirmation*, but from what I read here, sounds like it. 

3) If so, going up the line, *RS1x and/or RS2x, could I expect either of those to be similar to the SR325x?* *Or are they more like the SR80x, intending to be just a bit more balanced, but still with that traditional Grado sound that I did not enjoy in the past?*

4) *If so, then are the SR325x ( and Hemp ) unique in their sound signature?*

thanks so much in advance, apologies for the long post.

hammers


----------



## Plautus001

hammersrocco said:


> Ok - so first post in this thread.  A bit of a journey here - with just one (both fortunately and unfortunately) happy stop.
> 
> Many years ago, I heard of Grado's reputation and of course, decided to try.  It was a strange experience... Started with the SR80e. As usual, I started with some chamber music. It was great... then started trying other things... and there was the question - where is the bass? (  ) - at some point with some music, they sounded piercing to me.
> 
> ...


1.  I listened to the SR80X yesterday, a pad change will not make it into a SR325X
2. I have never listened to the Hemps, but most people say they are more mellow with less bass than the SR325X
3. From reports, neither the RS1X or RS2X have as much bass stock as SR325X; however, there apparently (I have not heard them) things that they do which make them special.
4. From all reports the Hemp and SR325X have different overall signatures.

I keep repeating this, but the SR325X have taken a lot of listening time away from my other 28 pairs of Headphones.  Currently, they are my go to when I want to "rock" and tap my feet.


----------



## TooFrank

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Picking just one favorite is hard . . .but the GH2, GH4, PS1000, HF3, and 1888 Reserva probably make the top 5. The Hemps also would make it on that list sound wise but they're not really very "limited" anymore so I would grab those others first if the house was on fire.


+1 On my top 3 is the GH2, HF3/hemps


----------



## TooFrank

TooFrank said:


> +1 On my top 3 is the GH2, HF3/hemps


but as I am going to NY soon, I might be tempted and consider to bring back (to EU) the RS1x.....or should I think of the GS3000?


----------



## Damien Grief

Tensen said:


> After reading you post I played around with positioning on my ears a bit more.  Moving the drivers further forward on my ears brought back more of the Grado sound and clarity to the music.  Removing some of the dip in the treble dramatically.  I really like the way they sound this way.  I recommend if you try the velours that you experiment with positioning on your ears more then usually with pad swaps.  The comfort stays the same but sound really improved when I found the “right” positioning.



Yeah. This is something that took me a bit to realize. They were slipping back on my head more than other pads did until I moved the headband forward. The more I listen to them with the positioning right, the less I think I'll be going back to the stock f pads.


----------



## Pirastro

Plautus001 said:


> 1.  I listened to the SR80X yesterday, a pad change will not make it into a SR325X
> 2. I have never listened to the Hemps, but most people say they are more mellow with less bass than the SR325X
> 3. From reports, neither the RS1X or RS2X have as much bass stock as SR325X; however, there apparently (I have not heard them) things that they do which make them special.
> 4. From all reports the Hemp and SR325X have different overall signatures.
> ...


I've never listened to the sr325x but I do have Hemps, and I have to say that they have lotsa bass.  Indeed, if 325x has more, I'd think they have too much bass!  If you're talking about bass extension, that's another story, in that the Hemps have a lot of bass but don't dig really deep into sub bass territory.


----------



## jonathan c

TooFrank said:


> but as I am going to NY soon, I might be tempted and consider to bring back (to EU) the RS1x.....or should I think of the GS3000?


Take a look at post #50,136 in this thread.


----------



## DTgill

Pirastro said:


> I've never listened to the sr325x but I do have Hemps, and I have to say that they have lotsa bass.  Indeed, if 325x has more, I'd think they have too much bass!  If you're talking about bass extension, that's another story, in that the Hemps have a lot of bass but don't dig really deep into sub bass territory.


My SR325x isn't bass heavy, I think it's a bit more lean, now my HF3 is a mini bass canon, I really suppose it only matters what you have these cans paired to.


----------



## dr cornelius

RS1x Review

https://headphone.guru/grado-rs1x-reference-series-headphone/


----------



## carboncopy

dr cornelius said:


> RS1x Review
> 
> https://headphone.guru/grado-rs1x-reference-series-headphone/


"extra cable is required for a balanced connection as opposed to single-ended"

That's not correct I think.


----------



## Shane D

carboncopy said:


> "extra cable is required for a balanced connection as opposed to single-ended"
> 
> That's not correct I think.


It is likely just a different cable.


----------



## carboncopy

Shane D said:


> It is likely just a different cable.


Nope. You don't need any different cable for balanced termination. Just another connector at the end.


----------



## Stevko

Waiting for my new amp. Hope it lift the lows on my Grados a little bit


----------



## Shane D

Stevko said:


> Waiting for my new amp. Hope it lift the lows on my Grados a little bit


What amp?


----------



## Pirastro

Question for Hemp owners:  Have you noticed that some Hemp cups have very rounded edges and others have sharp/hard ones?  Mine have very sharp edges where the side and grill side meet - which I happen to think looks really good, while some pictures I've seen show Hemps with very round and smooth edges which look pretty dumpy imo.


----------



## TooFrank

jonathan c said:


> Take a look at post #50,136 in this thread.


Thanks for reminding me of the beautiful picture and a the relevant comparison. Think it may be the RS1x then….


----------



## Stevko

Shane D said:


> What amp?


Atrox V2


----------



## Shane D

Stevko said:


> Atrox V2


Great price, but that seems to be aimed at high impedance headphones. The impedance is 40 Ohms, I believe.


----------



## Stevko

Shane D said:


> Great price, but that seems to be aimed at high impedance headphones. The impedance is 40 Ohms, I believe.


40milli ohm


----------



## Shane D

Stevko said:


> 40milli ohm


I have never heard anyone use miliohm as a measurement, but cool.


----------



## Gippy

dr cornelius said:


> RS1x Review
> https://headphone.guru/grado-rs1x-reference-series-headphone/



Another pointless fluff review where the reviewer doesn't compare it against any other headphones, not even previous Grado models. Why do people still do this? The question isn't whether it sounds good with his music samples. The question is whether it's worth an extra $200 over the RS2x or an extra $350 over the SR325x.


----------



## Pirastro

Gippy said:


> Another pointless fluff review where the reviewer doesn't compare it against any other headphones, not even previous Grado models. Why do people still do this? The question isn't whether it sounds good with his music samples. The question is whether it's worth an extra $200 over the RS2x or an extra $350 over the SR325x.


Totally agree!  A reviewer must have experience with not only a wide variety of other brand's headphones, but most importantly previous iterations of the model he/she is reviewing.  Steve Guttenberg has a good youtube review of the rs1x if you're interested - he's a headphone enthusiast and more specifically, a Grado guy, so he understands the context.


----------



## Blueshound24 (Mar 8, 2022)

I have never had any Grados before and just bought some SR80x to try them out. I'm really liking them and think they punch way above their price point. However, I'm not used to the on-ear cans - comfort experience.

1. As one option, what pads would be more comfortable and would not change the sound signature much from the original tuning?

2. Also and as another option, which pads might allow a little more treble response through, for a little more detail?

3. Is there a reference reading somewhere that describes the sonic differences of available pads for Grado?

TIA


Edited for clarity


----------



## PhenixS1970

Blueshound24 said:


> I have never had any Grados before and just bought some SR80x to try them out. I'm really liking them and think they punch way above their price point. However, I'm not used to the on-ear cans - comfort experience.
> 
> 1. As one option, what pads would be more comfortable and would not change the sound signature much from the original tuning?
> 
> ...



Regarding Q1 I can recommend these ones (Amazon).  They are somewhere between L and Flats. 
Yuhtech Replacement Open Cell Foam Ear Pads for GRADO SR125 SR325 SR60 SR80 M1 PS1000 GS1000​


----------



## ESL-1 (Mar 9, 2022)

Blueshound24 said:


> I have never had any Grados before and just bought some SR80x to try them out. I'm really liking them and think they punch way above their price point. However, I'm not used to the on-ear cans - comfort experience.
> 
> 1. As one option, what pads would be more comfortable and would not change the sound signature much from the original tuning?
> 
> ...


I am sure you will be getting some thoughts on after market pads to experiment with.

In the meantime don’t be afraid to adjust clamping force and fit to find the best spot for best sound and best comfort.  Not unique to Grado but you have flexibility that many others do not including many expensive higher end phones afford you.  The guide is to hold the headband firmly and apply some pressure to get them to a more comfortable position on your ears and head.  Do not bend from the ends where the band could loosen up from the end attachments.  Especially at the beginning do any bending gently little bits of time unti you arrive at an audio improvement.

Lastly, I can speak fro experience that the original Grado pads do break in .  I have never had the urge to change pads to alter the sound.  They physically improve with use.

Have a Ball…..

PS  reach out if there are any questions.


----------



## Plautus001 (Mar 8, 2022)

Blueshound24 said:


> I have never had any Grados before and just bought some SR80x to try them out. I'm really liking them and think they punch way above their price point. However, I'm not used to the on-ear cans - comfort experience.
> 
> 1. As one option, what pads would be more comfortable and would not change the sound signature much from the original tuning?
> 
> ...


Before swapping pads try wearing them a bit lower vertically to relieve pressure.

Next try them more forward or back horizontally to suit your tastes.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Gippy said:


> Another pointless fluff review where the reviewer doesn't compare it against any other headphones, not even previous Grado models. Why do people still do this? The question isn't whether it sounds good with his music samples. The question is whether it's worth an extra $200 over the RS2x or an extra $350 over the SR325x.


Gotta keep the free review sample gravy train flowing


----------



## majo123

Just picked up a cayin n6ii Ti r01 and loving it with the hemp , still yet to try the 325x on it , gonna be some long sessions over the next few days .


----------



## TooFrank

TooFrank said:


> Thanks for reminding me of the beautiful picture and a the relevant comparison. Think it may be the RS1x then….


On a second thought (trying to control my spontaneous enthusiasm for a new gadget): How much upgrade will the RS1x be compared with GH2, HF3, Hemp (or GS2ke for that matter)??


----------



## jmwant

Blueshound24 said:


> I have never had any Grados before and just bought some SR80x to try them out. I'm really liking them and think they punch way above their price point. However, I'm not used to the on-ear cans - comfort experience.
> 
> 1. As one option, what pads would be more comfortable and would not change the sound signature much from the original tuning?
> 
> ...


Do you think these a step above from Koss headphones? I have no experience with Grados either.


----------



## jonathan c

TooFrank said:


> On a second thought (trying to control my spontaneous enthusiasm for a new gadget): How much upgrade will the RS1x be compared with GH2, HF3, Hemp (or GS2ke for that matter)??


On a completely subjective quantitative basis (a real oxymoron), the RS-1x is _to me_ a 30% improvement over the Hemp. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Blueshound24

jmwant said:


> Do you think these a step above from Koss headphones? I have no experience with Grados either.



I would say the Grado Sr80x is a major step up in every way from the Koss headphones I have heard, (ksc75, portapro, sportapro, KPH30iK). 

More extended crisp highs, more liquid, flowing midrange, more slamming, textured bass, more exciting and wider and more enveloping soundstage, etc, etc. No contest actually. But not a fair comparison either with the price difference.

 I am now very curious about the higher Grado models after experiencing the lowly SR80x! 
You will not be disappointed.


----------



## jmwant

Blueshound24 said:


> I would say the Grado Sr80x is a major step up in every way from the Koss headphones I have heard, (ksc75, portapro, sportapro, KPH30iK).
> 
> More extended crisp highs, more liquid, flowing midrange, more slamming, textured bass, more exciting and wider and more enveloping soundstage, etc, etc. No contest actually. But not a fair comparison either with the price difference.
> 
> ...


Wow! Sounds like I need to get one. Are these easy to drive, say from a compact dap like Shanling Q1?


----------



## jonathan c

jmwant said:


> Wow! Sounds like I need to get one. Are these easy to drive, say from a compact dap like Shanling Q1?


Grado headphones are efficient: can be driven by a compact DAP. They do come into their own with dedicated headphone amplifiers.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

jmwant said:


> Do you think these a step above from Koss headphones? I have no experience with Grados either.



They’re pretty different. Koss headphones are more balanced and more ‘complete’ (particularly the KPH30i) than Grados are, but as much as I like my Koss, I still prefer my Grados by a fair bit.

Here’s how I’ve previously described them:

__________

I love my KPH30i, but they’re not a replacement for Grados. They’re two very different types of headphones with very different sounds.

The KPH30i are like a respectable college graduate who doesn’t have a lot of money. He can’t afford all the best clothes or the nicest shoes, but he does his research and finds the best inexpensive shirt, the best inexpensive suit, and the nicest $50 watch, so he can look spiffy and presentable at a job interview. He’s like a well-balanced, resourceful facsimile of something more luxurious.

Grado, on the other hand, are more like a really talented artist. He doesn’t know how to get dressed up for a job interview and he isn’t super balanced or well-rounded or presentable for the world. But he’s incredibly talented at something he does and people absolutely love him for it. He’s a master of his craft and he creates an amazing artisanal product.
__________


----------



## Blueshound24 (Mar 9, 2022)

PhenixS1970 said:


> Regarding Q1 I can recommend these ones (Amazon).  They are somewhere between L and Flats.
> Yuhtech Replacement Open Cell Foam Ear Pads for GRADO SR125 SR325 SR60 SR80 M1 PS1000 GS1000​



Unfortunately the Yuhtech are not available on Amazon USA.
I am curious about availability of circumaural pads for the sr80x that wouldn't even make contact with my ears would sound like?


----------



## Plautus001

jmwant said:


> Wow! Sounds like I need to get one. Are these easy to drive, say from a compact dap like Shanling Q1?


Most Grados are very easy to drive


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

jmwant said:


> Wow! Sounds like I need to get one. Are these easy to drive, say from a compact dap like Shanling Q1?


Grados are super easy. I dont know the Q1 specifically but I really like a Fiio M6 with my SR60e and SR80i. Even a decent phone output will sound great.


----------



## sam0227

Only heard Grado HP 1000 and PS 1000. Fantastic headphones and very comfortable wearing! Sad haven't get a chance to own one.
TO Grado fans, any recommendation that would be close to HP 1000?


----------



## earmonger

Grados are easy to drive, though you might find the cord a bit bulky and ungainly coming out of a little DAP.  

The SR60 and SR80 are a good taste of what Grados are about, but if your budget will allow you to start with the SR125, they are already a big leap up from the SR60 or SR80.


----------



## jonathan c (Mar 9, 2022)

…I keep returning to the RS-1x for its _joie de vivre_, its musicality. I have other headphones, including Grados, which have greater technical mastery, proficiency in reproducing music. The RS-1x puts a grin on my face, takes me away. With the music going, I think: ‘the RS-1x should not be doing this!’ But it does!
…And it has a new (old) SS partner:  the Violectric V200. What a match! A little more ‘meat on the bone’ compared to the Gilmore Lite II. All the usual audiophile / sound boxes: ☑️. A great compact SS h/p/a itself and as ‘sub-in’ for the tube h/p/a (they deserve a break from time to time).


----------



## Chodi

jonathan c said:


> On a completely subjective quantitative basis (a real oxymoron), the RS-1x is _to me_ a 30% improvement over the Hemp. 🤷🏻‍♂️


This comment is worth more than all the paid reviewers and a better source. 30% is a massive amount in the headphone world.


----------



## jonathan c

sam0227 said:


> Only heard Grado HP 1000 and PS 1000. Fantastic headphones and very comfortable wearing! Sad haven't get a chance to own one.
> TO Grado fans, any recommendation that would be close to HP 1000?


…I will _suggest _GS3000e (which I own) for sound & comfort and is available…(_because I have no experience with either HP1000 or PS1000)._


----------



## Pirastro

Heyyoudvd said:


> They’re pretty different. Koss headphones are more balanced and more ‘complete’ (particularly the KPH30i) than Grados are, but as much as I like my Koss, I still prefer my Grados by a fair bit.
> 
> Here’s how I’ve previously described them:
> 
> ...


Really great analogies, man!  Love the talented artist one - spot on, in that greatness often goes hand-in hand with imbalance and extremes.  Due in part to the fact that greatness is often born from passion as opposed to intellect.


----------



## jonathan c

Pirastro said:


> Really great analogies, man!  Love the talented artist one - spot on, in that greatness often goes hand-in hand with imbalance and extremes.  Due in part to the fact that greatness is often born from passion as opposed to intellect.


…it also helps if that greatness is recognised other than posthumously…


----------



## sam0227

jonathan c said:


> …I keep returning to the RS-1x for its _joie de vivre_, its musicality. I have other headphones, including Grados, which have greater technical mastery, proficiency in reproducing music. The RS-1x puts a grin on my face, takes me away. With the music going, I think: ‘the RS-1x should not be doing this!’ But it does!
> …And it has a new (old) SS partner:  the Violectric V200. What a match! A little more ‘meat on the bone’ compared to the Gilmore Lite II. All the usual audiophile / sound boxes: ☑️. A great compact SS h/p/a itself and as ‘sub-in’ for the tube h/p/a (they deserve a break from time to time).



The V200 is really versatile. Enjoy!


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Mar 10, 2022)

Some of my few dozen Grados.


----------



## Stevko

earmonger said:


> Grados are easy to drive, though you might find the cord a bit bulky and ungainly coming out of a little DAP.
> 
> The SR60 and SR80 are a good taste of what Grados are about, but if your budget will allow you to start with the SR125, they are already a big leap up from the SR60 or SR80.


Buy the 225 or 325 instead. And you will never need any other GRado...


----------



## Stevko

jonathan c said:


> …I keep returning to the RS-1x for its _joie de vivre_, its musicality. I have other headphones, including Grados, which have greater technical mastery, proficiency in reproducing music. The RS-1x puts a grin on my face, takes me away. With the music going, I think: ‘the RS-1x should not be doing this!’ But it does!
> …And it has a new (old) SS partner:  the Violectric V200. What a match! A little more ‘meat on the bone’ compared to the Gilmore Lite II. All the usual audiophile / sound boxes: ☑️. A great compact SS h/p/a itself and as ‘sub-in’ for the tube h/p/a (they deserve a break from time to time).


I almost forgot that I promised my self to buy a german amp


----------



## Zachik

ruthieandjohn said:


> Some of my few dozen Grados.


Nice! Done in moderation...   
So, which is your favorite? If you cannot choose 1 favorite - which are your top 3 all-time favorite Grados?


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Mar 10, 2022)

Favorite handful…RS2e, GH-2, GS-2000e.


----------



## Zachik

ruthieandjohn said:


> Favorite handful…RS2e, GH-2, GS-2000e.


RS2e - do you prefer it over the RS2x (or RS1x)? or you do not own the X variants?
GS-2000e - is it preferred over the GS-3000e? or no GS-3000e in your stable?


----------



## Shane D

Zachik said:


> RS2e - do you prefer it over the RS2x (or RS1x)? or you do not own the X variants?
> GS-2000e - is it preferred over the GS-3000e? or no GS-3000e in your stable?


I am very curious about those answers too. I had thought seriously about buying used RS2e's over the past year. Now the X models have increased my interest.

I also was wondering about the GS3000e's. I have long thought about them, but just too damn expensive for me.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Chodi said:


> This comment is worth more than all the paid reviewers and a better source. 30% is a massive amount in the headphone world.


Im not sure about percentage, but RS1X does more technical things. The most obvious one is soundstage and imaging quality, then detail, and separation.


----------



## jmwant

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Grados are super easy. I dont know the Q1 specifically but I really like a Fiio M6 with my SR60e and SR80i. Even a decent phone output will sound great.


Good to know that! Thank you.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

ruthieandjohn said:


> Favorite handful…RS2e, GH-2, GS-2000e.



That last one is surprising. The first two seem to be universally loved, but the GS-2000e is one of the least liked headphones in the entire Grado lineup.


----------



## qua2k

ruthieandjohn said:


> Favorite handful…RS2e, GH-2, GS-2000e.


Common theme to top Grado lists is the GH2. I definitely agree, it is my #1 Grado that I have heard personally.


----------



## Gippy (Mar 10, 2022)

Zachik said:


> GS-2000e - is it preferred over the GS-3000e? or no GS-3000e in your stable?


FWIW I compared the GS2000e and GS3000e long ago here. I believe ruthieandjohn got the GS2000e before the GS3000e was ever released, and he doesn't currently own it.

Additionally, the GS2000e loaner thread has some interesting reviews.


----------



## jonathan c

TheMiddleSky said:


> Im not sure about percentage, but RS1X does more technical things. The most obvious one is soundstage and imaging quality, then detail, and separation.


…that is why I said “subjective quantitative (a real oxymoron)”…the 30% overall ‘seemed’ right after I thought a few moments about: clarity, dynamics, imaging, soundstage. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## jonathan c

Stevko said:


> Buy the 225 or 325 instead. And you will never need any other GRado...


…but _want_ is a different story…


----------



## Stevko

jonathan c said:


> …but _want_ is a different story…


We are in mars month now! So far no new headphones this year! It is hard to resist. But it is possible😜


----------



## jonathan c

Stevko said:


> We are in mars month now! So far no *new *headphones this year! It is hard to resist. But it is possible😜


…therefore, lightly used for sale are eligible…😜


----------



## Shane D

Stevko said:


> We are in mars month now! So far no new headphones this year! It is hard to resist. But it is possible😜


I haven't bought anything major since November and am so proud of myself.


----------



## Stevko

Bought 2 headphones in nov and one dac/amp…and have’t buyed anything until this week(new amp)


----------



## ruthieandjohn

No, I do not have any of the Grado -x series, nor do I have the GS-3000e.  Would sure like to, though!


----------



## domiji

Hello Grado Lovers out there 

i ordered a pair of RS2e today and i am very excited about them. I also have a pair of Geekria Pads incoming but i was wondering if someone experienced the Dekoni Pads? I could not find to much informations or reviews of the Dekoni pads.

I think about getting the Dekonis or the shipibo audios.

Thanks for your help and stay safe!


----------



## Stevko

stockpads is ok


----------



## qua2k

Stevko said:


> Bought 2 headphones in nov and one dac/amp…and have’t buyed anything until this week(new amp)


Buying something and then selling a similar product, ie, headphone for headphone, iem for iem, cancels each other out right?


----------



## GGSuperMe

I picked up the Dekoni Custom Velours for my Grado SR80X. I have been using them with these pads for the past week and a half and love what it does for the sound.  It definitely bring in more bass and provides a decent amount of sub bass for a Grado. It really opens up the sound stage and the imaging feels on point. The only issue is a little bleeding from the upper bass into the lower mids. It doesn't cause any details to be lost there but certainly creates a little emphasis in the region.

As for treble. I have no issues with it but I'm not very treble sensitive anymore. I certainly recommend these but they aren't cheap.


----------



## qua2k (Mar 11, 2022)

domiji said:


> Hello Grado Lovers out there
> 
> i ordered a pair of RS2e today and i am very excited about them. I also have a pair of Geekria Pads incoming but i was wondering if someone experienced the Dekoni Pads? I could not find to much informations or reviews of the Dekoni pads.
> 
> ...


I will likely get a pair of the Dekoni Sheepskin Velour for my GH2 just to try/for comfort. I just put on Shipibo Aluminum and Turbulent Labs headband last night. Flats sound the best out of all of the stock Grado pads and the Sennheiser yellows, at least for me. Similar results I had with the Hemp when I had them..... them Flats.


----------



## Stevko

qua2k said:


> Buying something and then selling a similar product, ie, headphone for headphone, iem for iem, cancels each other out right?


Mostly. My old speaker setup is my reference. Sold it in 2016. Now my headfi setup is pretty close. So think I am set now.


----------



## Stevko

New favorite


----------



## rasmushorn

Stevko said:


> New favorite


That reminds me of a wonderful song:


----------



## Pirastro

ruthieandjohn said:


> Some of my few dozen Grados.


Have you done a ranking?  Would be super entertaining and informative and would only take you a year to do!


----------



## rasmushorn (Mar 11, 2022)

Pirastro said:


> Have you done a ranking?  Would be super entertaining and informative and would only take you a year to do!


Oh boy did he... and a legendary ranking it is:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hug...ur-own-comparisons-here-thanks-giogio.808325/

And adding other brands too:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/10-...r-headphoneus-supremus-inaugural-post.768317/

Have bookmarked that thread and been back to it many times.


----------



## Stevko (Mar 11, 2022)

But when I using my Grado ext cable(15ft) with my new amp. There is some buzz.dead silent without ext cable


----------



## ESL-1

Stevko said:


> But when I using my Grado ext cable(15ft) with my new amp. There is some buzz.dead silent without ext cable


Definitely not what should be happening.  Contact the store you bought it from or contact Grado Labs directly.


----------



## Stevko

Bought it in 2020. Only buzz with my new amp. So think the cable is ok. But why don’t my new amp like my grado ext cable?


----------



## ESL-1

And no buzz if you plug the phones directly into the new amp?


----------



## johanchandy (Mar 11, 2022)

Delete


----------



## TooFrank

Stevko said:


> Mostly. My old speaker setup is my reference. Sold it in 2016. Now my headfi setup is pretty close. So think I am set now.


Set ?? Where ??


----------



## Joaquin Dinero (Mar 11, 2022)

Reply to Stevko:

If you turn, or wiggle, the plug in the amp, does the buzz go away or fade in and out ? Like maybe that particular plug and that particular amp jack are not quite perfectly aligned ? 

I've had cases where a certain cable and a certain jack just dont quite connect right but both work fine otherwise.


----------



## Stevko (Mar 12, 2022)

ESL-1 said:


> And no buzz if you plug the phones directly into the new amp?



No buzz when plugged directly.
Plugged and unplugged 3 times.
Dead silent without ext cable


Joaquin Dinero said:


> Reply to Stevko:
> 
> If you turn, or wiggle, the plug in the amp, does the buzz go away or fade in and out ? Like maybe that particular plug and that particular amp jack are not quite perfectly aligned ?
> 
> I've had cases where a certain cable and a certain jack just dont quite connect right but both work fine otherwise.


See answer above. Only buzz on the lovest volume.fade out when turning vol up. Back again on highest volume.
Dead silent without ext cable


----------



## Stevko

Stevko said:


> No buzz when plugged directly.
> Plugged and unplugged 3 times.
> Dead silent without ext cable
> 
> ...


Tried with my DT1770 and the 3m straight cable. NO buzz. Gain 1 and 2
So what is it with the Grado ext cable that my amp don’t like?


----------



## GGSuperMe

GGSuperMe said:


> I picked up the Dekoni Custom Velours for my Grado SR80X. I have been using them with these pads for the past week and a half and love what it does for the sound.  It definitely bring in more bass and provides a decent amount of sub bass for a Grado. It really opens up the sound stage and the imaging feels on point. The only issue is a little bleeding from the upper bass into the lower mids. It doesn't cause any details to be lost there but certainly creates a little emphasis in the region.
> 
> As for treble. I have no issues with it but I'm not very treble sensitive anymore. I certainly recommend these but they aren't cheap.


Just to add a few additional comments. First, the ear pads do require higher volume to reach the same sounds levels as the flats on the sr80x. The down side is they really leak sound now lol.  Secondly, I had my wife try them out this morning. I asked for her opinion and didn't mention anything about the pads or my thoughts. Immediately she loved the sound and quickly stated that the bass was great, and that she wanted me to give them to her. I mentioned that out of all my headphones these were my current favourite with the Dekoni's.  They aren't necessarily the most technical (though pretty damn amazing for the price), but they are the most fun. So now I am contemplating getting the rs2x, or maybe the sr325x and ordering another set of Dekoni's.

As for my other headphones I have the Clear Mg's, HD560s, LSA HP-2, Pioneer SEM 5s, and a few others.


----------



## TheRealDz

Alright Grado braintrust... 

I am looking for a change of pace open back headphone to go with my two daily driver closed backs.  

I tried the Hifiman Edition XS, but returned it, since it just wasn't much of a change or improvement over my existing cans.  

Grado intrigues me. I don't think the RS1x is in the cards right now.  So is the SR225X the ideal on ramp to get a taste of Grado sound? 

If really happy, I will eventually flip the 225x and grab an RS1x.  Alternatively, I might be able to swing the rs2x right now instead of the 225x - is that worth the effort vs saving for the RS1x? 

I value midrange warmth, layering, and depth.  Lateral soundstaging is great, but not necessary.  I am pretty treble sensitive though - I can't deal with 4k grain. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## jonathan c

TheRealDz said:


> Alright Grado braintrust...
> 
> I am looking for a change of pace open back headphone to go with my two daily driver closed backs.
> 
> ...


Save for the RS-1x. Worth the wait.


----------



## Zachik

jonathan c said:


> Save for the RS-1x. Worth the wait.


For those who already own the 325x - does it make sense to add the RS-1x to the collection *for a different flavor*, or is it too similar (albeit better)?


----------



## RPKwan (Mar 13, 2022)

I've got the RS2 and wondering the same about GS3000e.

Different enough?


----------



## Plautus001

Zachik said:


> For those who already own the 325x - does it make sense to add the RS-1x to the collection *for a different flavor*, or is it too similar (albeit better)?


From all reports the RS1x is quite different with more details and separation. Apparently it scales really well and approaches high end performance with the correct equipment.

I really enjoy the SR325X a lot, really great with rock.


----------



## carboncopy

RPKwan said:


> I've got the RS2 and wondering the same about GS3000i.
> 
> Different enough?


Very different.


----------



## RPKwan

carboncopy said:


> Very different.


In a good way...? 

I find the RS2 to excel with clarity and details. I don't find it warm at all, good mids, decent bass (enough for the music I listen to) and good soundstage.

Would the GS3000e be similar but "better"?


----------



## carboncopy

No, not similar. Much more air, resolution and separation with quantitative less bass (but with higher quaility). The RS2e was for me really an all-rounder. The GS3000e is more selective. Has it's own magic. I mean I can enjoy Fatboy Slim with them too, but it will be not the Fatboy Slim everybody know. It will turn something different.


----------



## 529128

GGSuperMe said:


> Just to add a few additional comments. First, the ear pads do require higher volume to reach the same sounds levels as the flats on the sr80x. The down side is they really leak sound now lol.  Secondly, I had my wife try them out this morning. I asked for her opinion and didn't mention anything about the pads or my thoughts. Immediately she loved the sound and quickly stated that the bass was great, and that she wanted me to give them to her. I mentioned that out of all my headphones these were my current favourite with the Dekoni's.  They aren't necessarily the most technical (though pretty damn amazing for the price), but they are the most fun. So now I am contemplating getting the rs2x, or maybe the sr325x and ordering another set of Dekoni's.
> 
> As for my other headphones I have the Clear Mg's, HD560s, LSA HP-2, Pioneer SEM 5s, and a few others.


I would love to try these with my SR80X. Swapped the stock s pads for the F pads which I do prefer but could do with a little more comfort and accentuation of lower mids and bass whilst keeping the romantic and adorable midrange.


----------



## RPKwan

carboncopy said:


> No, not similar. Much more air, resolution and separation with quantitative less bass (but with higher quaility). The RS2e was for me really an all-rounder. The GS3000e is more selective. Has it's own magic. I mean I can enjoy Fatboy Slim with them too, but it will be not the Fatboy Slim everybody know. It will turn something different.


What genres does the GS3000e do better than the RS2? I'm listening to them now with everything from The Goat Parade to Thundercat - they sound fantastic. Not light on bass at all. Deep, immersive and totally engaging.


----------



## carboncopy

So...I have the Enleum in house for try out (I think I will buy it).

I tried it with the GS3000e, a classic RS1 a Meze Liric and the HEMP. And while every one of them sounds good with it, the Enleum catapults the HEMP to the statusphere. The synergy is unbelievable. On the Enleum the HEMP becomes super smooth and the at the same time retains the opennes which is trademark of Grado. Sound hearthwarming intimate but at the same time grandiouse too. The bass is to die for. Controlled pure energy. With this amp the HEMP pulls forward the GS3000e even in resolution! Grado's do scale heavly contrary to a lot of review. The first mistake is to pair them with some cheap electronic because they do not need several watts. True, but they also show EVERYTHING before them. (And yes, this 20+ Watt amplifier is dead silent with the HEMP).






Another magic combo I have is the GS3000e and the Grado RA1. That combination for jazz, aocustic is pure magic. It has an atmosphere which is hard to describe. I favourited albums I wouldn't otherwise hear to the end. Enleum + HEMP is an allrounder, the best I had thus for pop/rock/electronic/OST. The GS3000e + RA1 is a niche thing, but unbeatable at what it does.


----------



## Stevko

RS2e is a nice allrounder.
Feed it with a little power and it sings


----------



## RPKwan

carboncopy said:


> So...I have the Enleum in house for try out (I think I will buy it).
> 
> I tried it with the GS3000e, a classic RS1 a Meze Liric and the HEMP. And while every one of them sounds good with it, the Enleum catapults the HEMP to the statusphere. The synergy is unbelievable. On the Enleum the HEMP becomes super smooth and the at the same time retains the opennes which is trademark of Grado. Sound hearthwarming intimate but at the same time grandiouse too. The bass is to die for. Controlled pure energy. With this amp the HEMP pulls forward the GS3000e even in resolution! Grado's do scale heavly contrary to a lot of review. The first mistake is to pair them with some cheap electronic because they do not need several watts. True, but they also show EVERYTHING before them. (And yes, this 20+ Watt amplifier is dead silent with the HEMP).
> 
> ...


Interesting you mentioned the RA1 since this is a pretty controversial amp. I have thought about getting it a few times but seems quite basic, no?


----------



## carboncopy

RPKwan said:


> Interesting you mentioned the RA1 since this is a pretty controversial amp. I have thought about getting it a few times but seems quite basic, no?


Well...about the RA1. First of all, I am by trade an EE. I no longer work as such, but I know what I see.

So yeah, that's my RA1....





It is very basic, I know. But there also some interesting design choice, for example the coating each small "box" has. No one sees it, yet they done it (I bet manually). Batteries have a cloathed box. And that big cap is actually an input cap, not even the power supply. You could say it is fancy cmoy in a mahangony box, but then why go the extra mile and do all these things nobody see? Plus I bet they selected all the components very carefully and by listening. No cmoy which I heard sounded remotely like this.

But all that does not matter, how does it sound? I have to add, the I have in house right now the Trafomatic Head 2, the the TMP Ant (with external PSU), and the Enleum 23-R. I also had the Tor Audio Balanced, the Pathos Inpol Ear.

For Grado (and strictly for Grado) the RA1 is at the same level as the Enleum (with different presentation) and better then any other on list. I was suprised too! 

It simply makes the music involving, an experience, no just pretty sound. It can be raw, but in the absulte postive way. Because it is at the same time smooth, but much more direct as the Enleum. It is really like a Grado Headphone in amp. An example is this track:





Enleum + whatever headphone: nice, sound, for sure, but why would I listen to the end of this track?

RA1+GS3000e. Magic. The notes have such attack, dynamic...you are just there, you are almost part of the performance. Much bigger space too. You feel every note, the energy, the intention behind them. Captivating. I listend to this album (2 hours!) the 4th time in the last two weeks. It's like a Tarantino movie feeling, hard to describe. Yesterday I showed this track to my wife too. First with the Enleum + HEMP. Then with the Enleum + GS3000e and then RA1 + GS3000e. She also had an immidate reaction to the third combo. I tried to explain before this "magic" for her. She just said: yeah, I understand, totally. Much-much better the the others. 

With the the other amps I wouldn't have listened to this song a single time.

Now, the RA1 ist not universal. It is just for Grado and for me it is best with GS3000e. Then also very good with the classic RS1 I have. HEMP...somehow not. Meze Liric was absolutely terrible wrong with it. Plus it has way too much gain, you use the pot very down low, which often leads to channel imbalance. But for the price you can have it (if you use a Grado) it is absolutely unbeatable I think. 

And I am not exactly alone with this...


----------



## RPKwan

carboncopy said:


> Well...about the RA1. First of all, I am by trade an EE. I no longer work as such, but I know what I see.
> 
> So yeah, that's my RA1....
> 
> ...


Amazing description. Only issue now is that the headphone and amp are not available/sold out here in HK...😅


----------



## Stevko

Sold out in the whole world. Try Tr-Amp instead


----------



## RPKwan

Stevko said:


> Sold out in the whole world. Try Tr-Amp instead


I've got quite a few DAC/DAPs that drive the RS2 really well but curious about @carboncopy's enticing description since I already have 2 pairs of Grados and hunting for the GS3000e.


----------



## ESL-1 (Mar 13, 2022)

Zachek:  For those who already own the 325x - does it make sense to add the RS-1x to the collection *for a different flavor*, or is it too similar (albeit better)?

————————————————————
In my opinion not so similar and adding the RS1x to your collection would be an excellent move.  They will work in tandem and give you more choice.  I have both and find times I will look to one or the other as my listening choice of the moment. 

My two cents…… DO IT….


----------



## ESL-1

RPKwan said:


> In a good way...?
> 
> I find the RS2 to excel with clarity and details. I don't find it warm at all, good mids, decent bass (enough for the music I listen to) and good soundstage.
> 
> Would the GS3000e be similar but "better"?


@carboncopy sums it up very well.  Yes, the GS3000e is better but it really gives you so much more.  Get that piggie bank going, you’ll be there in no time.  It is a special headphone.


----------



## ESL-1

RPKwan said:


> Amazing description. Only issue now is that the headphone and amp are not available/sold out here in HK...😅


There is a very nice synergy between it and most Grados.  They do show up occasionally on the classifieds.  If I ever decide to sell my DC RA-1 I will post it here first, before the Classifieds.
😎


----------



## carboncopy

ESL-1 said:


> There is a very nice synergy between it and most Grados.  They do show up occasionally on the classifieds.  If I ever decide to sell my DC RA-1 I will post it here first, before the Classifieds.
> 😎


The thing is...they are cheap even when they are sold. I would keep mine even if I wouldn't use it just because its pretty. It's not worth to sell it. I bought mine for about 100 EUR. That's the cost of a family dinner in a modest place.


----------



## ESL-1 (Mar 13, 2022)

carboncopy said:


> The thing is...they are cheap even when they are sold. I would keep mine even if I wouldn't use it just because its pretty. It's not worth to sell it. I bought mine for about 100 EUR. That's the cost of a family dinner in a modest place.


Yes, worth buying and keeping, not selling.

  I have had three but always have had at least one as I do now.  My power switch failed but I was able to get the part from Grado Labs, nice backup from them.
  I prefer the battery powered one but
if either comes up at a fair price pay the man the bucks and score it.

You will never get stuck with it.


----------



## Paul W

Hello Grado fans, this is my very first post here and I've been content lurking and learning from you guys for the past half year.  

A few posts ago, I noticed with alarm that a member here has posted a Grado Hemp that has broken apart and has sent it in for repairs.  As a Grado Hemp owner myself, I would like to think of it as a rare, once-off incident.

But I saw the photos off a recently concluded auction in Japan where the seller has graciously declared upfront that the Grado Hemp on auction has cracks on the right earcup, possibly due to manufacturing defect.  But I'm thinking it could also be due to exposure to weather conditions after awhile.

I'll post the link here if I may.  If I do not succeed, you may search for it yourself under auction ID n1041338871 for Grado Hemp under a popular auction site in Japan.  The link is here: https://yahoo.aleado.com/lot?auctionID=n1041338871

From photos of the headphone shown, the earcups looks dry.  Now I'm concerned whether the Hemp headphone needs to be oiled or waxed occasionally just like other wood-based headphones in the RS series and GS series.  Bearing in mind that Hemp wood is not a natural wood but Hemp fibers compressed with resin, anyone here has any experience on how best to treat a processed wood like Hemp to prevent it from cracking?  Any advice is most appreciated for all Grado Hemp owners here.


----------



## majo123

Paul W said:


> Hello Grado fans, this is my very first post here and I've been content lurking and learning from you guys for the past half year.
> 
> A few posts ago, I noticed with alarm that a member here has posted a Grado Hemp that has broken apart and has sent it in for repairs.  As a Grado Hemp owner myself, I would like to think of it as a rare, once-off incident.
> 
> ...


I personally would be wary of putting anything that soaks in on the hemp as it is a bonded processed material unlike wood but maybe a hard varnish might be ok?.
This is just a thought and speculation though.

From a hemp owner.


----------



## RPKwan (Mar 13, 2022)

Speaking to the distributor here in HK he says that that PS series (in his opinion) is the upgrade version of the RS series, whereas the GS series is very different and more like an upgrade from the SR series.

Basically saying if I like the RS2 sound I should consider the PS2000e as an upgrade. Any thoughts?


----------



## jonathan c

The PS2000e has been discontinued by Grado Labs. You _might_ find one second-hand…


----------



## RPKwan

jonathan c said:


> The PS2000e has been discontinued by Grado Labs. You _might_ find one second-hand…


They have stock here in HK but the cost is quite a bit more than the GS3000e. It isn't available for testing so relying on this fan club for opinions.

Thanks


----------



## jonathan c

RPKwan said:


> They have stock here in HK but the cost is quite a bit more than the GS3000e. It isn't available for testing so relying on this fan club for opinions.
> 
> Thanks


I cannot comment on the RS-2 sound. I do own the Hemp, RS-1x, GS3000e, & PS2000e (check my ‘signature’). _To me: _the PS2000e is sonically the best Grado headphone, the GS3000e gives _me_ ‘95%’ of the PS2000e. Where _I_ notice the superiority of the PS2000e over the GS3000e is: deeper bass extension, slightly ‘clearer’ soundstage.


----------



## RPKwan

Well, those 2 characteristics are pretty important. 

How would they differ if one was not to compare whether they were better or not? Would the GS3000e be warmer (I've read that the Cocobolo wood may add to it).

Also doing quick research and seeing that the cups on the PS2000e start to discolor?


----------



## ESL-1

RPKwan said:


> Speaking to the distributor here in HK he says that that PS series (in his opinion) is the upgrade version of the RS series, whereas the GS serious is very different and more like and upgrade from the SR series.
> 
> Basically saying if I like the RS2 sound I should consider the PS2000e as an upgrade. Any thoughts?


I don’t know if I would quite agree with his plot line.  

On this question though I think the only answer really should be the PS2000e which was an upgrade across the board.  It’s closest relative is the PS1000/e.


----------



## ESL-1 (Mar 13, 2022)

RPKwan said:


> Well, those 2 characteristics are pretty important.
> 
> How would they differ if one was not to compare whether they were better or not? Would the GS3000e be warmer (I've read that the Cocobolo wood may add to it).
> 
> Also doing quick research and seeing that the cups on the PS2000e start to discolor?


The discoloration or fading of the black chrome is fixable in moments with Formula 11 Top Coat spray.  💥 Boom, instant new.  It also keeps it from happening for a long time.

I got that PS2000e when they first came out.  The photo is not old at all. Looking and sounding great.

PS  can do nothing for real scratches but boy does that finish come back to life.


----------



## jonathan c (Mar 13, 2022)

RPKwan said:


> Well, those 2 characteristics are pretty important.
> 
> How would they differ if one was not to compare whether they were better or not? Would the GS3000e be warmer (I've read that the Cocobolo wood may add to it).
> 
> Also doing quick research and seeing that the cups on the PS2000e start to discolor?


The driver for the PS2000e is specifically designed to operate in the chrome-plated housing of the PS2000e. That for the GS3000e, in the cocobolo housing of the GS3000e. The PS2000e is _not _a ‘coolly’ tuned version of the GS3000e or vice versa. As for discolouration of PS2000e cups, not an issue for me. [Wipe with chamois _lightly damp_ with water.] I also put the PS2000e in its clamshell case after each use.


----------



## ESL-1

Hardcases for your phones come in very handy, especially once you have a few or more headphones.


----------



## joseph69

ESL-1 said:


> Hardcases for your phones come in very handy, especially once you have a few or more headphones.


A few or more?


----------



## jonathan c

joseph69 said:


> A few or more?


…many (i.e. sixteen 🤭)


----------



## joseph69

jonathan c said:


> …many (i.e. sixteen 🤭)


I think he's got 40+!


----------



## jonathan c

joseph69 said:


> I think he's got 40+!


…one for each hour of the work week…🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## carboncopy

RPKwan said:


> Well, those 2 characteristics are pretty important.
> 
> How would they differ if one was not to compare whether they were better or not? Would the GS3000e be warmer (I've read that the Cocobolo wood may add to it).
> 
> Also doing quick research and seeing that the cups on the PS2000e start to discolor?


One thing to consider is the weight. The PS2000e are really heavy. And all the weight is "on" the ears, to the the sides. All of the Grados I had were confortable to me, except the PS2000e.


----------



## ESL-1 (Mar 14, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> …one for each hour of the work week…🤷🏻‍♂️


Now, now….see @joseph69,
@jonathan c makes it sound more innocent and almost “normal”.

@jonathan c, looks like I also have another half a work week in overtime hours……😎

Thanks for not bringing the amps into the spotlight @joseph69.


----------



## Stevko

I need a new dac. 9 inch wide. Anything better than Schiit Modius? (max 350$)
Gonna stack it


----------



## DTgill

Stevko said:


> I need a new dac. 9 inch wide. Anything better than Schiit Modius? (max 350$)
> Gonna stack it


I just got a Modius and for 2 bills it's a nice sounding DAC, I was leery about buying it, Schiit shipped fast and got to me a day early.


----------



## Stevko

If it sounds good, it is a steal for the price!
looks like it is possible to use it with 2 amps at the same time. 
So then I can have my Atrox in the bottom, Modius in the middle. and a German amp or a Jotunheim/Magnius on the top!


----------



## DTgill

Stevko said:


> If it sounds good, it is a steal for the price!
> looks like it is possible to use it with 2 amps at the same time.
> So then I can have my Atrox in the bottom, Modius in the middle. and a German amp or a Jotunheim/Magnius on the top!


I have a Schiit Jotunheim hooked up through the balanced ports and when it gets to me a I'll be hooking a Modified DarkVoice 336se up to it.


----------



## DTgill

If you wonder how it sounds it's like chocolate, creamy and good!


----------



## Stevko (Mar 14, 2022)

Perfect!
But for me,199+50 in freight,imp fee 13 and 25% VAT
But can’t find anything better.
Maybe Topping,but wrong width


----------



## Gippy

RPKwan said:


> How would they differ if one was not to compare whether they were better or not? Would the GS3000e be warmer (I've read that the Cocobolo wood may add to it).



I believe that the GS3000e and the PS2000e use the exact same driver, the one with the finer cloth mesh and extra holes. Any audible differences are very minor and have to do with the enclosure. The RAA FR graphs support this hypothesis because the graphs are virtually identical. So it's whether or not you're okay with +50% cost and added weight, and it definitely wasn't for me.


----------



## johanchandy

Paul W said:


> Hello Grado fans, this is my very first post here and I've been content lurking and learning from you guys for the past half year.
> 
> A few posts ago, I noticed with alarm that a member here has posted a Grado Hemp that has broken apart and has sent it in for repairs.  As a Grado Hemp owner myself, I would like to think of it as a rare, once-off incident.
> 
> ...


I had the same problem that another user had with the Hemp wood becoming whitish over time as the Hemp dried out. I wanted to oil the wood but since the wood is a hemp composite I wanted to be super careful as I was fearful the hemp fibers may expand too much and separate from the resin. As such, I used as little of the oil I could and used a mild oil used for cutting boards. This fixed the issue marvelously. My hemp looks new. later I also tried cheap Old English Wood Lemon Oil, this worked really well as well. So I think conditioning the hemp wood is fine if done sparingly and expensive oils aren't required as well.


----------



## jonathan c (Mar 14, 2022)

carboncopy said:


> One thing to consider is the weight. The PS2000e are really heavy. And all the weight is "on" the ears, to the the sides. All of the Grados I had were confortable to me, except the PS2000e.


What about the support from the fairly wide (front-to-back) headband? Also, with the G cushions, the earcup weight is not solely ‘on the ears’ and is spread around the ears.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

@ESL-1 where do you get the small bottle of F11 you show?  Best I can find is a $80 set of one or two big bottles with a little bottle.

Thanks!


----------



## mks100

Replacement Dekoni pads arrived today.  These are not ideal from a fit perspective on my 50mm RS1x cans.  I struggled to get these on.  They are super comfortable and the sound is relatively unchanged.  Happy with my purchase.  Hopefully Dekoni will make an updated version with a better fit for 50mm drivers and a similar width to the L Cush.  I know that's picky.  Happy these exist.


----------



## jonathan c

mks100 said:


> Replacement Dekoni pads arrived today.  These are not ideal from a fit perspective on my 50mm RS1x cans.  I struggled to get these on.  They are super comfortable and the sound is relatively unchanged.  Happy with my purchase.  Hopefully Dekoni will make an updated version with a better fit for 50mm drivers and a similar width to the L Cush.  I know that's picky.  Happy these exist.


….the ‘dune buggy’ Grado…


----------



## RPKwan

I tried the GS1ke, GS2ke and PS1ke.

The GS' were too shrill as @carboncopy mentioned, especially the 2k.

The PS1ke was glorious. Very heavy indeed but in terms of sound it was detailed, balanced and lush. Really musical and pretty much what I'm looking for. Sadly, no way to try GS3000e or PS2000e.


----------



## RPKwan

mks100 said:


> Replacement Dekoni pads arrived today.  These are not ideal from a fit perspective on my 50mm RS1x cans.  I struggled to get these on.  They are super comfortable and the sound is relatively unchanged.  Happy with my purchase.  Hopefully Dekoni will make an updated version with a better fit for 50mm drivers and a similar width to the L Cush.  I know that's picky.  Happy these exist.


These don't change the sound at all? I would have thought that since they were cushions they'd absorb, dampen almost like comply for IEMs.


----------



## RPKwan

Gippy said:


> I believe that the GS3000e and the PS2000e use the exact same driver, the one with the finer cloth mesh and extra holes. Any audible differences are very minor and have to do with the enclosure. The RAA FR graphs support this hypothesis because the graphs are virtually identical. So it's whether or not you're okay with +50% cost and added weight, and it definitely wasn't for me.


Trying to test or get either has been a challenge.


----------



## qua2k

mks100 said:


> Replacement Dekoni pads arrived today.  These are not ideal from a fit perspective on my 50mm RS1x cans.  I struggled to get these on.  They are super comfortable and the sound is relatively unchanged.  Happy with my purchase.  Hopefully Dekoni will make an updated version with a better fit for 50mm drivers and a similar width to the L Cush.  I know that's picky.  Happy these exist.


Have you tried bending the headband a bit? I bet if the headband was a bit flatter at the top with the bend more towards the sides to adjust for the thicker pads it would fit better.


----------



## Zachik

A question for the Grado experts and collectors here:
Being new to Grado, I already got myself a plastic Grado (325x) and a wood Grado (PS1000i).
Looking for a metal Grado next... can someone compare PS500e vs. PS1000e vs. PS2000e please?


----------



## Heyyoudvd

johanchandy said:


> I had the same problem that another user had with the Hemp wood becoming whitish over time as the Hemp dried out. I wanted to oil the wood but since the wood is a hemp composite I wanted to be super careful as I was fearful the hemp fibers may expand too much and separate from the resin. As such, I used as little of the oil I could and used a mild oil used for cutting boards. This fixed the issue marvelously. My hemp looks new. later I also tried cheap Old English Wood Lemon Oil, this worked really well as well. So I think conditioning the hemp wood is fine if done sparingly and expensive oils aren't required as well.



That was me with the whiteish Hemp. And yeah, the oil worked very well. I applied just a tiny bit, rubbed it all over, let it dry for 20 minutes, and then used a cloth to wipe it away. And then I did a second layer a day later using the same technique. It worked great. The key was to use very little oil on a cloth, rub it in fully, and then thoroughly rub away any excess. The oil I used was called Livos oil, which is the oil the Grado dealer uses.


----------



## Stevko

Zachik said:


> A question for the Grado experts and collectors here:
> Being new to Grado, I already got myself a plastic Grado (325x) and a wood Grado (PS1000i).
> Looking for a metal Grado next... can someone compare PS500e vs. PS1000e vs. PS2000e please?


Plastic 325x?


----------



## Zachik

Stevko said:


> Plastic 325x?


My bad... I guess it is made of metal, but definitely not like the PS series...


----------



## Stevko (Mar 15, 2022)

325x is perfect. metal and leather. you can use it for decades. Owns a pair 325 from 2003. still good.
no wood that dry out...


----------



## Blazer39

have anyone tried the new Pokemon x Grado headphones?
there seem to be wood and aluminum version (and free 80x with each purchase?)


----------



## mks100

RPKwan said:


> These don't change the sound at all? I would have thought that since they were cushions they'd absorb, dampen almost like comply for IEMs.


They do in a similar fashion to the G Cush.  I can't listen to the L Cush for more than 30 minutes comfort wise.  The slight reduction in treble and mid range energy is a happy trade off for the improvement in comfort in my opinion.  The Dekoni may reduce the treble and mid range energy even further but they are so difficult to put on that I struggle to pad swap with them.  I own S Cushions, L Cushions, G Cushions, TTVJ Deluxe Flat Pads, HD414 Pads and now the Dekoni Fenestrated Sheepskins.  The G Cushions are still my preference followed by the Dekoni.  I have owned the original 125, 80e, 325e, RS2i, RS2e, GH2, & HF3.  The RS1x is by far my favorite.


----------



## mks100

qua2k said:


> Have you tried bending the headband a bit? I bet if the headband was a bit flatter at the top with the bend more towards the sides to adjust for the thicker pads it would fit better.


I would but the clamping force would be too loose for the G Cushions (which I still prefer).


----------



## JaquesGelee

Heyyoudvd said:


> That was me with the whiteish Hemp. And yeah, the oil worked very well. I applied just a tiny bit, rubbed it all over, let it dry for 20 minutes, and then used a cloth to wipe it away. And then I did a second layer a day later using the same technique. It worked great. The key was to use very little oil on a cloth, rub it in fully, and then thoroughly rub away any excess. The oil I used was called Livos oil, which is the oil the Grado dealer uses.


Do you have pictures of this named issue?


----------



## RPKwan

Pulled the trigger on a pair of new GS1000i. Tested the PS1000e, GS2000e and GS1000e yesterday and the PS1000e was incredible. Pretty much the sound I've been looking for. But it's way too heavy to enjoy for longer than 1hr.

I then remembered they had a GS1000i and @carboncopy kindly told me of the sound signature and how it was rare. Went back to the shop, tested and loved it. Not as lush as the PS1000e, as I still liked it better but the GS1000i is lighter and cheaper. 

Thanks for all the help 😌


----------



## Zachik

RPKwan said:


> Pulled the trigger on a pair of new GS1000i. Tested the PS1000e, GS2000e and GS1000e yesterday and the PS1000e was incredible. Pretty much the sound I've been looking for. But it's way too heavy to enjoy for longer than 1hr.
> 
> I then remembered they had a GS1000i and @carboncopy kindly told me of the sound signature and how it was rare. Went back to the shop, tested and loved it. Not as lush as the PS1000e, as I still liked it better but the GS1000i is lighter and cheaper.
> 
> Thanks for all the help 😌


Does that mean you're selling your PS1000e now?


----------



## RPKwan

Zachik said:


> Does that mean you're selling your PS1000e now?


I never had one.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

JaquesGelee said:


> Do you have pictures of this named issue?



See this post:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/post-16743191

I also updated my situation in post #50,492 and #50,843 in this thread.


----------



## Zachik

Still looking to add a PS series Grado to my collection...
Has anyone compared PS500e vs. PS1000e vs. PS2000e?


----------



## ruthieandjohn (Mar 16, 2022)

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/post-11609890 and https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-ps2000e-loaner-program-ttvjaudio-com.852728/post-13749201


----------



## Gippy (Mar 16, 2022)

Zachik said:


> Has anyone compared PS500e vs. PS1000e vs. PS2000e?



PS500e = 44mm driver. Quite a number of fans, but there's a few who have directly compared the PS500e against the older PS500/HF2 and find the older model to be better.
PS1000e = 50mm driver. You can see in ruthieandjohn's review that he preferred the older PS1000 which used the old 44mm driver. This is probably an indictment because every single 50mm model (e.g. RS1e, GS2000e) has had divisive opinions. But he also loved the GS2000e so take that as you will.
PS2000e = "new" 50mm driver, which you can notice with extra face holes and a finer face cloth. People seemed to have reacted to this driver more positively. But it's your call if you think this is worth 50% more than the GS3000e which came later and probably uses the same driver.


----------



## Zachik

ruthieandjohn said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/post-11609890 and https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-ps2000e-loaner-program-ttvjaudio-com.852728/post-13749201





Gippy said:


> PS500e = 44mm driver. Quite a number of fans, but there's a few who have directly compared the PS500e against the older PS500/HF2 and find the older model to be better.
> PS1000e = 50mm driver. You can see in ruthieandjohn's review that he preferred the older PS1000 which used the old 44mm driver. This is probably an indictment because every single 50mm model (e.g. RS1e, GS2000e) has had divisive opinions. But he also loved the GS2000e so take that as you will.
> PS2000e = "new" 50mm driver, which you can notice with extra face holes and a finer face cloth. People seemed to have reacted to this driver more positively. But it's your call if you think this is worth 50% more than the GS3000e which came later and probably uses the same driver.


Thanks guys. I am going to look for a PS1000 (non-e)...  
If anyone here got a PS1000, and is interested in selling - please PM me


----------



## snapple10

Zachik said:


> Thanks guys. I am going to look for a PS1000 (non-e)...
> If anyone here got a PS1000, and is interested in selling - please PM me


PM
Have a recabled PS1000 am looking to sell or trade. Cups just too heavy for me


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

One thing I've found that helps mitigate the heavy cups in the PS1000 is using shallower pads, which pulls the weight closer to your head. It makes them better balanced and less awkward on your head. 

The ones I have are from Geekria (I think). They have a similar diameter to the Grado G cushions but shallower depth. They will change the sound some; a little closer to that "right up front" vibe of the on ears vs the spaciousness of the G cushions. But I have the GS1000i for that


----------



## Zachik

Question to the Grado experts here:
What is the difference between the matte PS1000 and shiny silver PS1000 (both non-e models)?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Zachik said:


> Question to the Grado experts here:
> What is the difference between the matte PS1000 and shiny silver PS1000 (both non-e models)?


I'm pretty sure its cosmetic only. The matte was the original and then they switched to the chrome.


----------



## snapple10 (Mar 16, 2022)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> One thing I've found that helps mitigate the heavy cups in the PS1000 is using shallower pads, which pulls the weight closer to your head. It makes them better balanced and less awkward on your head.
> 
> The ones I have are from Geekria (I think). They have a similar diameter to the Grado G cushions but shallower depth. They will change the sound some; a little closer to that "right up front" vibe of the on ears vs the spaciousness of the G cushions. But I have the GS1000i for that


Trying the PS1000 with F pads now, and does make a difference  compare to the G pads. thanks


----------



## jonathan c

Gippy said:


> PS2000e = "new" 50mm driver, which you can notice with extra face holes and a finer face cloth. People seemed to have reacted to this driver more positively. But it's your call if you think this is worth 50% more than the GS3000e which came later and probably uses the same driver.


The following may be of interest:


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

That's interesting. I would have naturally assumed they were largely the same. Probably because I'm lazy and I would have just made them the same 😜  (I have neither model)


----------



## RPKwan (Mar 18, 2022)

Over 20 yrs old. My first Grados. Had them rewired here in HK about 10 years ago and they're still sounding great.

Tested them vs RS2 vs GS1000i and there are huge, noticeable and quantifiable differences.

The SR80 have decent bass, mids, soundstage and treble. Very listenable and enjoyable and I believe if I were to ever mod them to have interchangeable cables they'd be even better.

The RS2 immediately have much better mids, more lush. The bass is also much better, you can feel the thud in your chest, not the kind that blows your head off. Soundstage is slightly better than the SR80.

The GS1000i is a whole new level. Soundstage is massive and everything sounds so much more elegant. Lush mids, nice bass, just enough treble.

Listening to Kruangbin & Leon Bridges Texas Moon and couldn't be happier.


----------



## qua2k

C9 does the GH2 even better, GH2++ I must say. C9 is really a magic box honestly.

Installed some Shipibo aluminum with a pebbled black Turbulent Labs headband on the GH2 as well.


----------



## RPKwan

qua2k said:


> C9 does the GH2 even better, GH2++ I must say. C9 is really a magic box honestly.
> 
> Installed some Shipibo aluminum with a pebbled black Turbulent Labs headband on the GH2 as well.


I was thinking about Shipido or BeautifulAudio. Have you seen the mods that Custom Cans does in the UK? He has a YouTube channel a d he modded the PS1000e and said it was the most difficult he's ever done.


----------



## Delmonaco

I was a few days away from my 325x, kept it in the closet and was using the 80e for a week just for fun. Today I get it again. My God, in shock again at how great it is. Interesting, I'm finding it more of a classic Grado now, the signature is all here, but everything have so much body, so much punch and spark. What an amazing headphone, what a achivement. God bless Grado.


----------



## Gippy

jonathan c said:


> The following may be of interest: (Grado's response to driver inquiry)



Well, yes, that answer is forced. Did you expect them to admit that they made a cheaper model a year later with the same driver, thus screwing over any dealers who may still have PS2000e stock? They know that any e-mail response would be widely spread. It's in their best interest to say that every model has a different driver, even when comparing something like the SR60(e/x)/80(e/x). Even if the SR60(e/x) and SR80(e/x) drivers really were different, some have said that they can't tell the difference.


----------



## RPKwan

Gippy said:


> Well, yes, that answer is forced. Did you expect them to admit that they made a cheaper model a year later with the same driver, thus screwing over any dealers who may still have PS2000e stock? They know that any e-mail response would be widely spread. It's in their best interest to say that every model has a different driver, even when comparing something like the SR60(e/x)/80(e/x). Even if the SR60(e/x) and SR80(e/x) drivers really were different, some have said that they can't tell the difference.


I actually don't think they specifically said the drivers were different... They just said they're very different overall with different sound so I agree with you, they're not really saying anything.


----------



## Stevko (Mar 18, 2022)

So how many different drivers do they use?


----------



## ESL-1 (Mar 18, 2022)

Gippy said:


> Well, yes, that answer is forced. Did you expect them to admit that they made a cheaper model a year later with the same driver, thus screwing over any dealers who may still have PS2000e stock? They know that any e-mail response would be widely spread. It's in their best interest to say that every model has a different driver, even when comparing something like the SR60(e/x)/80(e/x). Even if the SR60(e/x) and SR80(e/x) drivers really were different, some have said that they can't tell the difference.


The driver itself is only part of the equation.  Matching with the different materials and woods (where it applies) and what treatment or modifications to the driver along with any damping that may be utilized to achieve the sonic results desired.  The PS2000e took well over a year of development and fine tuning to bring to the market the performance that eclipsed all that went before it. 

Headphones are more than just their parts like many fine things in life.

I have both the PS2000e and the GS3000e.  In my opinion they are/were both price tiered right where they belonged and you got what you paid for.  A nice habit on Grado’s part and a tradition that began right after Joe Grado first opened for business.


----------



## elira

Stevko said:


> So how many drivers do they use?


Two for each set of headphones.


----------



## clundbe1

Hi. I am thinking of maybe sell my HP1s.. They have no use beeing in my closet. Before I put them out on Ebay, I will put you people first in line. They are in super condition. But with no flat pads though and box. Thinking 1200 US dollar plus shipping from Norway. I dont know how much shipping will yet. Also have the SR200 with black star drivers and the original SR 325 if someone are considering bying these. Fell free to PM me.


----------



## clundbe1 (Mar 18, 2022)

By the way, 10 % will go to the people of Ukraina ♥️♥️


----------



## Gippy (Mar 18, 2022)

The lettering on that HP1 is almost perfect with only a minor nick on the "1000" on the right side. You'd probably be able to get more than $1200 for that. So many HP1/HP2s have had their lettering scratched off. Then again, the word "polarity" on both sides is significantly scratched off. Hmm.


----------



## clundbe1

Gippy said:


> The lettering on that HP1 is almost perfect with only a minor nick on the "1000" on the right side. You'd probably be able to get more than $1200 for that. So many HP1/HP2s have had their lettering scratched off. Then again, the word "polarity" on both sides is significantly scratched off. Hmm.


Hmm myself. Didnt know that. Have to check up this myself. Thanks for the heads up👍


----------



## clundbe1

My guess will because the switch has been used 🤷. Anyway, these are perfect in my eyes.


----------



## DTgill

clundbe1 said:


> My guess will because the switch has been used 🤷. Anyway, these are perfect in my eyes.


They look like they are in great condition the lettering rubbed off just gives them a bit of character.


----------



## clundbe1

DTgill said:


> They look like they are in great condition the lettering rubbed off just gives them a bit of character.


I know. I bought them from a guy from Denmark 4 years ish ago. These arent broken in yet i guess 😂. But its time to let them go🥺.


----------



## Kento6395

So sweet...  MS1 First Edition


----------



## Zachik

How are Alessandro Music headphones relate to Grado?
Co-developed? OEM'd by Grado? Rebuilt by Alessandro using genuine Grado drivers?


----------



## Kento6395

Zachik said:


> How are Alessandro Music headphones relate to Grado?
> Co-developed? OEM'd by Grado? Rebuilt by Alessandro using genuine Grado drivers?


I think it's a joint development, because I've noticed the word " GRADO32 " on the Alessandro ms1 headphone driver


----------



## Stevko

clundbe1 said:


> Hi. I am thinking of maybe sell my HP1s.. They have no use beeing in my closet. Before I put them out on Ebay, I will put you people first in line. They are in super condition. But with no flat pads though and box. Thinking 1200 US dollar plus shipping from Norway. I dont know how much shipping will yet. Also have the SR200 with black star drivers and the original SR 325 if someone are considering bying these. Fell free to PM me.


Black star drivers? What is that?


----------



## erics75

Been really enjoying my 325X but those cables.... just evil! So took a chance on the Beautiful Audio Grado Cable Adapter. 

https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/grado-cable-adapter

Was nervous about doing surgery to a new headphone, but all turned out well. Now I can use the aftermarket cables I was using for my Focals with the 325X. I also added a ZMF Pilot Pad. Same great Grado sound, but infinitely better comfort and usability.


----------



## trellus

Kento6395 said:


> So sweet...  MS1 First Edition


I once had an MS1e with the flatter cups like these but these are prettier... I am digging that look


----------



## Kento6395

trellus said:


> I once had an MS1e with the flatter cups like these but these are prettier... I am digging that look


I just bought a second hand from Reddit, and repainted it to look more beautiful.


----------



## qua2k

Kento6395 said:


> I just bought a second hand from Reddit, and repainted it to look more beautiful.


Nice work if I do say so myself, looks like it could be stock it is so well done.


----------



## clundbe1

Stevko said:


> Black star drivers? What is that?


The drivers from hp1 and some hp2 I think. Leftovers..


----------



## Kento6395

qua2k said:


> Nice work if I do say so myself, looks like it could be stock it is so well done.


Thanks, 😍😍


----------



## Stevko

clundbe1 said:


> The drivers from hp1 and some hp2 I think. Leftovers..


Cool..

https://drop.com/grado-sr200/p?utm_source=linkshare&referer=F9FPS5


----------



## TooFrank

So once more, I will be buying something I really don't need....Cannot wait to get to NY to pick up the RS-1X Really excited to see how they compare especially with the GH2 (and the Hemps and the GS2ke and the GW100 and the HF3 and the  SR80)......


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

This is perhaps the first time in years that I'm back to Head-fi.

Just feel the need to REALLY say this: do NOT use your Grado wireless without aptX (or AAC for that mattter). With the default codec - on Windows for example, the quality is just horrible.


----------



## ESL-1

Zachik said:


> How are Alessandro Music headphones relate to Grado?
> Co-developed? OEM'd by Grado? Rebuilt by Alessandro using genuine Grado drivers?


To my knowledge Alessandro gave instructions of specific needs and Grado would OEM for them.  Pretty sure but not positive.


----------



## Shane D

TooFrank said:


> So once more, I will be buying something I really don't need....Cannot wait to get to NY to pick up the RS-1X Really excited to see how they compare especially with the GH2 (and the Hemps and the GS2ke and the GW100 and the HF3 and the  SR80)......


I would love to hear your thoughts on them vs the GH2's!


----------



## TooFrank

WilliamLeonhart said:


> This is perhaps the first time in years that I'm back to Head-fi.
> 
> Just feel the need to REALLY say this: do NOT use your Grado wireless without aptX (or AAC for that mattter). With the default codec - on Windows for example, the quality is just horrible.


FWIW: My GW100 sounds terrific with AAC on an iphone and with L pads…(eventually I concluded that these are the “best”)


----------



## TooFrank

Shane D said:


> I would love to hear your thoughts on them vs the GH2's!


Me too😁 will let you know eventually….


----------



## Gippy

Stevko said:


> Black star drivers? What is that?


Before the SR60/80/125/225/325, there was the SR100/200/300. This was a short-lived line that used leftover HP1000 drivers that didn't meet HP3 standard, and was discontinued in 1993 after John Grado replaced Joseph Grado as the CEO. The HP1000 drivers were made by a company in Singapore that no longer exists. For a while their web site was still online with a description of the OEM driver. Some sleuths eventually uncovered a shipping label from the company to New York City, supporting this hypothesis. So these drivers are about 30 years old.

Don't bother Grado about these. The remaining HP1000 drivers for service purposes were held by Joseph Grado, and he ran out of them shortly before he passed.


----------



## qua2k

Gippy said:


> Some sleuths eventually uncovered a shipping label from the company to New York City, supporting this hypothesis.


The Grado following is unlike other manufacturers in the audio world.

Cheers to the sleuths.


----------



## RPKwan

I'm back deep into the Grado. Just can't believe it's taken a pandemic for me to realize how much I love the sweet Grado sound again.

So, need to hear from the world's foremost experts. I've read almost all the reviews of GR10E and the GT220. Now, I know they're all very different use cases and maybe not apple-to-apple with the classic Grado cans but in true Grado fanclub style I want to have my bases covered when full-sized cans aren't convenient.

I've not had a chance to test the GT220 or GR10E but wanted to know which of the 2 really has the Grado sound? Both are mostly well-regarded by the same bunch of audio reviewers but what does the GFC think?


----------



## Heyyoudvd (Mar 20, 2022)

DMS just reviewed the SR60X and SR80X.




*Summary:*

* He enjoys the SR60X as a budget option. They don’t measure well and won’t please the measurement crowd, but he likes them subjectively, particularly with the Geekria G pads.

* He’s not a fan of their build, although they do seem to last.

* He has no idea why the SR80X exists, as he can’t find any physical or audible difference.

* He thinks at this price point, the AKG K361/K371 are more balanced, well rounded headphones, but the Grados are more unique and more detailed.

* He loves the 325X and thinks they’re absolutely worth getting over the SR60X/SR80X if you can afford it.


----------



## Kento6395

Hello, Everyone

I have a question, I want to know from the past to the present. 

Alessandro Music Series One (MS1)​How many models are there and When did the first production start?​


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

clundbe1 said:


> https://www.pokemoncenter.com/produ...s-poke-ball-headphones-wood-with-red-headband


Did anyone end up getting a Pokemon version grado? I was curious if they sounded slightly unique given the decorative grill.


----------



## PANURUS (Mar 21, 2022)

RPKwan said:


> I'm back deep into the Grado. Just can't believe it's taken a pandemic for me to realize how much I love the sweet Grado sound again.
> 
> So, need to hear from the world's foremost experts. I've read almost all the reviews of GR10E and the GT220. Now, I know they're all very different use cases and maybe not apple-to-apple with the classic Grado cans but in true Grado fanclub style I want to have my bases covered when full-sized cans aren't convenient.
> 
> I've not had a chance to test the GT220 or GR10E but wanted to know which of the 2 really has the Grado sound? Both are mostly well-regarded by the same bunch of audio reviewers but what does the GFC think?


I have the PS2000e, the PS500e and the GR10e.
If the PS series is great for details, the GR10e gives more details with very difficult tracks.
i was very estonish when the GR10e gives me a better audition in Philip Glass Akhenaten Act3 scene 2 @ 5 min. The percussions are more audible.
When my 2 friends ( Grado lovers with PS2000e and Chord mojo owners )  listen to my GR10e, they buy one the next week.
For us the GR10e has the same signature than the best Grado sound of the 4 last years included GS3000e.
I have listen the RS1X, and i prefer the GR10e. Maybe more bass but with minus treble.
With the little hole, the GR10e are not 2 plugs so never some overpressure and then it exists a good impression of space but not as big that RS1-X.

For me the Grado sounds come from Chord DAC, but my Hugo2, Poly and 2go can use some codec of Bluetooth and i don’t care.
So the day I listened to the GT220 out for the first time of the box, I did not hope to be impressed since they are not APTX HD and I was not when I was conquered instantly by the GR10E on Mojo1. If MP3 is enough so GT220 could be too.

With the Chord Mojo2Poly and Grado GR10e, the difference between 44.1, 88.2 or 176.4 is very audible. If I use the Poly Bluetooth mode, I can realize the gap between APTX and these various format.

I am used to listened to TV on Sennheiser CX6.00BT that uses APTX and APTXLL. I could listen to the TV with the GR10E on Mojo2Poly or Hugo22Go for a better result but it would be less convenient. So when the battery of one of my 2 cx6.00bt will be dead my look will be on the GT220 again.


----------



## qua2k

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Did anyone end up getting a Pokemon version grado? I was curious if they sounded slightly unique given the decorative grill.


I consider the Pokemon flavors a hiccup in Grado history. I would have preferred they never have been made.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

qua2k said:


> I consider the Pokemon flavors a hiccup in Grado history. I would have preferred they never have been made.


Why is that? Too commercial? Too childish? Did you also find the hemp versions pandering to a demographic? 

I find both amusing, but would prefer they were more limited for collector's purposes. I figure you feel the same way I felt when Porsche starting making SUVs... it's diminishing the niche appeal of the brand. On the plus side it keeps the companies profitable so they can continue to make more specialized products.


----------



## elira

qua2k said:


> I consider the Pokemon flavors a hiccup in Grado history. I would have preferred they never have been made.


The wooden ones look nice. But maybe making sr80x with some custom paint or something at a lower price would have been a better idea.


----------



## qua2k (Mar 21, 2022)

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Why is that? Too commercial? Too childish? Did you also find the hemp versions pandering to a demographic?
> 
> I find both amusing, but would prefer they were more limited for collector's purposes. I figure you feel the same way I felt when Porsche starting making SUVs... it's diminishing the niche appeal of the brand. On the plus side it keeps the companies profitable so they can continue to make more specialized products.


Hemp versions not as much as those models the hemp fibers are actually an ingredient as part of the cups, so a different headphone/sound signature as a result. That being said, Grado has collaborated with other brands in the past but also utilizing those brands' products as an integral piece of the headphone. The Pokemon versions I feel are not at all as special as previous collaborations have been. The lackluster advertising and Pokemon Center's atrocious model pictures (headphones were worn backwards in all pictures) when released did not help. The whole deal very much cheapened the brand which is why I would rather forget that it happened lol. How about them x models?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

No one ever says anything about the Pokemons . . . which says a lot.


----------



## elira

Joaquin Dinero said:


> No one ever says anything about the Pokemons . . . which says a lot.


I think that is because nobody bought them.


----------



## trellus

elira said:


> I think that is because nobody bought them.


I swear I remember reading in this thread one person who did -- but I don't recall a lot else said about it other than that?  But I might even be wrong about that. 

I was briefly interested but I thought I'd hold my money for something more reasonably likely to be a winner, like maybe the RS2x.


----------



## Zachik

People who own the Grado HF-3 model:
I remember testing them during CanJam NYC 2018 (when they were announced), and liking them. Unfortunately, I did not buy a pair back then...
Which mainstream Grado model do they sound closest to? one that can be actually purchased (new or used)?
Also, if any HF-3 owner is looking to move them - please PM me


----------



## DTgill

Zachik said:


> People who own the Grado HF-3 model:
> I remember testing them during CanJam NYC 2018 (when they were announced), and liking them. Unfortunately, I did not buy a pair back then...
> Which mainstream Grado model do they sound closest to? one that can be actually purchased (new or used)?
> Also, if any HF-3 owner is looking to move them - please PM me


I love mine


----------



## Zachik

DTgill said:


> I love mine


Which mainstream Grado model do they sound closest to? one that can be actually purchased (new or used)?


----------



## DTgill

Zachik said:


> Which mainstream Grado model do they sound closest to? one that can be actually purchased (new or used)?


All of my grad's sound a little different from each other, MY HF3 has a bit more punch than the others, but not quite the space of the others, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Zachik said:


> Which mainstream Grado model do they sound closest to? one that can be actually purchased (new or used)?


For me, with the Grados I own, I'd slot them in between the 325e and Hemp. 
Bright sparkly treble: 325e > HF3 > Hemp
Bass: 325e < HF3 < Hemp

Ergonomically, a lot like the Hemp.


----------



## qua2k

Zachik said:


> Which mainstream Grado model do they sound closest to? one that can be actually purchased (new or used)?


If you really want an HF-3, they might be limited but still do pop up from now and then, worth a wait if it is truly what you want.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9 (Mar 21, 2022)

trellus said:


> I was briefly interested but I thought I'd hold my money for something more reasonably likely to be a winner, like maybe the RS2x.


I'd imagine they are for later Millennials and Gen Z with nostalgia and disposable income, not an audiophile looking for a main headphone 

I think the PS-500 is my favorite bang-for-the-buck Grado.


----------



## ZYReady

Zachik said:


> Being very new to the Grado family (my 325x is enroute), and already thinking about my next Grado...
> I was thinking GS3000e or RS1x (or RS2x), but being bummed about non-detachable cables - I started to look around for mod options.
> While at it, I came across this DIY headphone:
> https://earphonediylabs.com/shop/or...0e-statement-open-back-headphone-and-diy-kit/
> ...


I tried the mod. And actually, I made myself a pair of these clones. The driver is definitely not genuine but still sounds good. There are different versions claimed to be Grado's genuine drivers, but they are all identical in sound, just some are warmer and muddy. I'd say, if you are really interested in Grado, just go with originals (pre-owned would be a great choice). When you are interested in DIY work and enjoying the fun of making a pair yourself, you can go with DIY parts, or it can just be a waste of money and time.


----------



## Gippy (Mar 22, 2022)

Heyyoudvd said:


> He has no idea why the SR80X exists, as he can’t find any physical or audible difference.



In the past, the difference between the 60 and the 80 was that the 80 had "de-stressed drivers", which if you dug deep, you get a quote from John Grado in 1996 stating that the de-stressing process involves brushing on a special formula onto the diaphragm, or "doping" the driver. The RS1 had the doping done twice, then had a sticky goo applied to the back of the driver to damp it. This goo damp is still done on today's high-end models.

However, in every factory tour video, the doping isn't shown. It could be that they don't bother with this anymore, at least for their cheap models. But it does support the theory that the same drivers are used for multiple models, even though Grado themselves will never admit it.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

ZYReady said:


> I'd say, if you are really interested in Grado, just go with originals (pre-owned would be a great choice).


I'd be quite concerned that if purchasing used you could end up with the knock-offs from Earphone DIY Labs. Have you guys figured out a way to avoid being defrauded in the used market? When you get these kits do they come in a Grado branded box?


----------



## ZYReady

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> I'd be quite concerned that if purchasing used you could end up with the knock-offs from Earphone DIY Labs. Have you guys figured out a way to avoid being defrauded in the used market? When you get these kits do they come in a Grado branded box?


There are actually multiple details to help us to distinguish, but as you said, yes we did might end up with knock-offs if the seller wanna fool us even we are careful already sometimes.  

I can share some details to help you guys to find the differences (and it would be better to have at least one pair of original Grado to use as a comparison):

1. The most important: there's no box that comes with the knock-offs (but they could offer a box in the future if they want. This might be the easiest part to do). 

2. The cables are easy to tell if they come with braided cables. Those are definitely knock-offs. 

But if they come with original-looking cables, it can be much harder to tell. One clue is that Grado does have a certain style of soldering their cables onto the drivers. All Grados I have are highly consistent in the way of soldering. Also, sometimes cable cores attaching to the solder point of the knock-offs which you can see through the back grid are in different colors which Grado never used. 

One more clue on cables: the original cables are usually glued to the wood cup (or metal cup), and the cable would be twisted if you turn the cup around. But the knock-offs depend on who made them. Some people may not be good at details and would leave the cable unfixed.

3. The color of the wood cups. If you are a professional in wood, you can tell the difference. All the wood cups sold on that website are not the same type of wood as the original models, respectively. In my experience, the GS3000e knock-offs are usually in a lighter color, such as red or yellow. Some of them even have paint or polish on the wood cup. The original GS3000e's are usually in a darker brown color (except for some limited versions). 

4. The matte metal cups. Some knock-offs with metal cups would have "PS1000e" on them. But to all my knowledge, there're only PS1000s in matte metal cups. 

5. The easiest way, listen and you'll find the sound is definitely different. Some of the drivers they use are highly identical in appearance, such as the "GS3000e" in the link. But the sound is more closely related to SR80e IMO. It's not a sound that a flagship should have. For other "models", it can be very easy to see the difference, for example, "PS1000e". As shown in this post, the unsealed driver is attached to a 3D-printed driver panel and glued on the cup. Also, the metal holder on the cup is rounded without edges. 






6. Although Grado has many tiny differences in different time on different versions of their headphones, you can always check the pics from other original owners. If you found a never-seen matches of cups, slider, driver types, headband (color, padding, and alignment), then it could possibly be a knock-off. Because Grado fans are passionate about collecting and sharing different versions in their collection. If something rare appears, you can always find a post. Or unfortunately, knock-offs showed up much earlier than we realized. 

Finally, good luck for all Grado fans, and you are welcome to ask if you are doubting your Grado is genunie or not. 

If you are interested, I'll post some pics of the older versions DIY I made for myself which are left in my home city.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9 (Mar 22, 2022)

Thanks, that's a very helpful post @ZYReady . I was initially worried about my PS-1000s however I purchased them in mid 2020 and it looks like Earphone DIY Labs didn't offer the metal models until later. They look shockingly close but mine are not the "e" version and they came with a box. I actually built a cable and mailed it to Grado to install. I find the models that use wood too difficult to open myself. It would be great if Grado would offer detachable cables in the future, the cost would be quite minimal.

I wish Earphone DIY Labs did not print on the cups, I feel like that takes them out of enthusiastic DIY territory and into copyright infringement concern.


----------



## ZYReady

All my Grado collections!


----------



## ZYReady

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Thanks, that's a very helpful post @ZYReady . I was initially worried about my PS-1000s however I purchased them in mid 2020 and it looks like Earphone DIY Labs didn't offer the metal models until later. They look shockingly close but mine are not the "e" version and they came with a box. I actually built a cable and mailed it to Grado to install. I find the models that use wood too difficult to open myself. It would be great if Grado would offer detachable cables in the future, the cost would be quite minimal.
> 
> I wish Earphone DIY Labs did not print on the cups, I feel like that takes them out of enthusiastic DIY territory and into copyright infringement concern.


Yeah, the printing can be an issue. The PS1000e in gloss finish on their website is about 98% close to the originals and it can be very confusing. But I think all PS1000e's are different in drivers no matter what finish they are, and that can be distinguished just by looking. 

I talked with the owner of the site once and he said they left some tiny parts different from the original and people can always tell. Such as PS1000e on matte finish instead of PS1000. This might be what they considered themselves as enthusiastic, but the printing can still get them in trouble if Grado cares.


----------



## ZYReady

The worst knock-off issue is not the Grado's, but Beyerdynamic and Sennheiser IEMs. The fakes have brand boxes and all accessories. Sometimes you can't tell if they are original no matter how hard you try with your eyes. Probably it's not the place to talk about it here. I'll start a new thread about this issue somewhere else later.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

ZYReady said:


> The worst knock-off issue is not the Grado's, but Beyerdynamic and Sennheiser IEMs. The fakes have brand boxes and all accessories. Sometimes you can't tell if they are original no matter how hard you try with your eyes. Probably it's not the place to talk about it here. I'll start a new thread about this issue somewhere else later.


Totally understood. Also, I see you are missing the Pokemon Center edition Grados from your collection  ...kidding of course


----------



## ZYReady

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Totally understood. Also, I see you are missing the Pokemon Center edition Grados from your collection  ...kidding of course


Actually, I didn't have them! I'm very sad that I didn't get them at once when they came out!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

They are still available for sale: https://www.pokemoncenter.com

I know most people here don't care for them but I'm tempted to buy a pair as it's such a strange pairing.


----------



## lugnut

Thought I would let the core group know, I have a pair of Grado GH2 , I will be posting here in the very near future. Will not be asking no crazy price, just recoup what I paid last summer. Drop me a PM and will answer any questions.


----------



## ZYReady

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> They are still available for sale: https://www.pokemoncenter.com
> 
> I know most people here don't care for them but I'm tempted to buy a pair as it's such a strange pairing.


Oh, thanks, man! I thought they were out of stock and never searched. 

But looking at specs I think it's a bit dumb to pay $500 for an SR80x in a different look...even the $300 one is expensive


----------



## Freia

IIRC there's a post stating that the Pokemon editions aren't using SR80 drivers but better. 
From a few reviews from those who bought it the aluminum were more akin to 325. Some even compared them to GH3s.
So If I were to guess, the descriptions on the web page is indeed inaccurate.


----------



## Freia

Here's the post originally posted in Facebook's Grado Headphones Club :

" So there has been a little discussion of the limited edition Pokemon Center x Grado Labs collaboration. There has been some consternation demonstrated here and in other discussion areas that these headphones are basically just rebadged SR80s with an added Pokemon tax.
The information posted on the Pokemon Center website seemed inconsistent with itself and with what these headphones actually seemed to be, so I reached out to Grado Labs via Facebook Messenger to try and figure out what was going on. I was surprised today to receive a phone call from John Grado, from Grado Labs, to explain what was actually going on with these headphones.
Per Mr. Grado, during the early discussions between the Pokemon Center and Grado, they initially sent over samples/specs for the SR80, but did not end up using that particular model as the base. However, when the headphones were put up for sale, it was marketed based on the SR80. Mr. Grado basically said he can't say what model they are based on, but they are pretty close to what they look like.
Apparently, due to legal constraints, Grado can't really clarify the situation themselves, but I wanted to put the information out there so people don't deprive themselves of the opportunity to get a set of neat headphones that will probably not be around for long. Per Mr. Grado, there were like 300 of each model produced. It also made me sad to see Grado getting hit for producing models that were just money grabs, when the price-to-value ratio on these phones seems pretty similar to other phones at a similar price range in their lineup.
Mr. Grado kept calling it "pokey-mans", which made me chuckle, but the level of customer service shown to call a customer about a random pair of limited-release headphones that probably represent very little of their bottom-line blew my mind. A+ for Grado."


----------



## Nicolas from France

Hi. Proud owner of the GS3000e but i can get the Hifiman Ananda for a good price to add as an alternative to the Grado. As anyone own both and could give tell me if they are much different and compliment each other?


----------



## Stevko

They're both are good. But hifiman lack the magic


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Nicolas from France said:


> Hi. Proud owner of the GS3000e but i can get the Hifiman Ananda for a good price to add as an alternative to the Grado. As anyone own both and could give tell me if they are much different and compliment each other?


I dont have an Ananda, but rather an HE6SEV2. I would say that one is objectively better than most Grados; but it also needs a ton of power, and isn't always as much fun. So yes, they are complimentary in that way ---- like an 8 passenger SUV and a motorcycle.


----------



## ESL-1

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> I'd be quite concerned that if purchasing used you could end up with the knock-offs from Earphone DIY Labs. Have you guys figured out a way to avoid being defrauded in the used market? When you get these kits do they come in a Grado branded box?


Those are not genuine Grado parts.  Not worth the time and price one bit.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Agreed, if you want the true Grado experience you have to buy real Grado. I could see using the unbranded parts if you were making your own thing with something like Symphones or Turbulent Labs, but that's about it.


----------



## ZYReady

Freia said:


> IIRC there's a post stating that the Pokemon editions aren't using SR80 drivers but better.
> From a few reviews from those who bought it the aluminum were more akin to 325. Some even compared them to GH3s.
> So If I were to guess, the descriptions on the web page is indeed inaccurate.


But what's written on the website is the Pokemon edition 

Includes Grado Labs Prestige Series SR80x headphones with attached auxiliary cable
Part of the Pokémon Audio Collection collaboration with Grado Labs
It doesn't make sense for the official saying it's SR80x but it's actually something better? What a kindness to offer better things which are not as described.


----------



## qua2k

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Agreed, if you want the true Grado experience you have to buy real Grado. I could see using the unbranded parts if you were making your own thing with something like Symphones or Turbulent Labs, but that's about it.


I would recommend making your own for the experience and to get better known to the intricacies of the various parts of the headphone but it is really only a project for yourself. The resell value for custom 'Grado' like headphones using different drivers is a fraction of the original cost and even then lucky to find a buyer. Stock is the best with some comfort upgrades like pads and headband but cup, cable, etc.. keep stock.


----------



## mulveling (Mar 24, 2022)

Never been a huge Grado fan in the past 20 years. But recently acquired some new-to-me PS1000, and after reversing the "G" pads I have to say this hits all the right buttons for what I envisioned a "fun Grado" sound can be at its best. I didn't enjoy the sound with "G" pads in their normal orientation - it feels like the midrange is missing. Reversed G's (though slightly awkward) bring back the midrange and give a big bass boost that's definitely very overdeveloped, but also much more fun than it is obnoxious (still hits hard and fast enough). I tried flat pads (a favorite of mine for all older Grados) and they go a little bit further in this sonic direction, which is too far IMO. The "reversed G" pads hit the sweet spot for me - they act like slightly deeper flats. The sound has that classic Grado "snap" but also hits with a lot of extra weight without being too bright or fatiguing. I love 'em!

In the distant past I've had: SR-225, SR-325, HF-1 (#15 !!), RS-2, RS1 (twice), SR-200, HP-2 (three times!). The PS1000 are now my favorite Grado. Pictured below on a STAX headphone stand that had been holding a 009 for years. Sacrilege!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

qua2k said:


> I would recommend making your own for the experience and to get better known to the intricacies of the various parts of the headphone but it is really only a project for yourself. The resell value for custom 'Grado' like headphones using different drivers is a fraction of the original cost and even then lucky to find a buyer. Stock is the best with some comfort upgrades like pads and headband but cup, cable, etc.. keep stock.


Good advice, the resale is indeed terrible because no one knows what to expect, it's not a branded/curated experience. I've made a few of my own and kept a copper leafed one with Turbulent X drivers that I really liked. I've got parts for 3-4 more with custom wood cups and a variety of fancy headbands, gimbals, etc. but haven't had a chance to build them yet.


----------



## Zachik

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> I've made a few of my own and kept a copper leafed one with Turbulent X drivers that I really liked


Pictures, or it did not happen...


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

mulveling said:


> Never been a huge Grado fan in the past 20 years. But recently acquired some new-to-me PS1000, and after reversing the "G" pads I have to say this hits all the right buttons for what I envisioned a "fun Grado" sound can be at its best. I didn't enjoy the sound with "G" pads in their normal orientation - it feels like the midrange is missing. Reversed G's (though slightly awkward) bring back the midrange and give a big bass boost that's definitely very overdeveloped, but also much more fun than it is obnoxious (still hits hard and fast enough). I tried flat pads (a favorite of mine for all older Grados) and they go a little bit further in this sonic direction, which is too far IMO. The "reversed G" pads hit the sweet spot for me - they act like slightly deeper flats. The sound has that classic Grado "snap" but also hits with a lot of extra weight without being too bright or fatiguing. I love 'em!
> 
> In the distant past I've had: SR-225, SR-325, HF-1 (#15 !!), RS-2, RS1 (twice), SR-200, HP-2 (three times!). The PS1000 are now my favorite Grado. Pictured below on a STAX headphone stand that had been holding a 009 for years. Sacrilege!


@mulveling good to see another old head in here. That Headroom amp really brings back the memories. I like my PS1000 with comfies and TTVJ flats. I've always found the big foam pads a little uncomfortable personally. 




Zachik said:


> Pictures, or it did not happen...



Bruh you could click the link but here you go  






Copper leaf (or gold/silver leaf) is super easy and fun.


----------



## mulveling

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> @mulveling good to see another old head in here. That Headroom amp really brings back the memories. I like my PS1000 with comfies and TTVJ flats. I've always found the big foam pads a little uncomfortable personally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You too, I recognized your handle from waaaay back, good to see you still posting here! I'll give those flat pads another try. They're not too far sonically from the reverse bowls, and fit better. For sure though, I absolutely hate the G pads in stock orientation. UGH lol. 

Crazy custom Grados mod! Very cool. I think I still have (somewhere) a very nice looking mini adapter cable you made like 20 years ago - blue in black techflex - think it was for an iPod lol.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

mulveling said:


> You too, I recognized your handle from waaaay back, good to see you still posting here! I'll give those flat pads another try. They're not too far sonically from the reverse bowls, and fit better. For sure though, I absolutely hate the G pads in stock orientation. UGH lol.
> 
> Crazy custom Grados mod! Very cool. I think I still have (somewhere) a very nice looking mini adapter cable you made like 20 years ago - blue in black techflex - think it was for an iPod lol.


Hahah that's awesome man, how the time flies by! Back then my website was hand-coded in HTML... while it's gotten a little easier with templates and CSS it's still a pain in the tuchus. Most of my clients these days are Susvara, Audeze and Focal users. If only Grado could work out some removeable cables.  

I finally bent tonight and ordered a Pokémon Center Grado. As mentioned I have no interest in Pokémon but I feel like it will be a fun collector's piece to look at later on. If there are only 300 of each they will likely sell out this year. Hopefully some of them are acquired by the headfi collective.


----------



## mulveling

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Hahah that's awesome man, how the time flies by! Back then my website was hand-coded in HTML... while it's gotten a little easier with templates and CSS it's still a pain in the tuchus. Most of my clients these days are Susvara, Audeze and Focal users. If only Grado could work out some removeable cables.
> 
> I finally bent tonight and ordered a Pokémon Center Grado. As mentioned I have no interest in Pokémon but I feel like it will be a fun collector's piece to look at later on. If there are only 300 of each they will likely sell out this year. Hopefully some of them are acquired by the headfi collective.


Sweet!! Let us know how it sounds. You get the wood or aluminum? The wood w/ red headband looks particularly slick.


----------



## mulveling

Haha a couple hours into listening tonight, and yeah now these PS1000 are weighing heavy on my head. Worth it tho, and I shouldn't be listening to headphones longer than an hour or 2 at a time anyways.


----------



## RPKwan (Mar 24, 2022)

PANURUS said:


> I have the PS2000e, the PS500e and the GR10e.
> If the PS series is great for details, the GR10e gives more details with very difficult tracks.
> i was very estonish when the GR10e gives me a better audition in Philip Glass Akhenaten Act3 scene 2 @ 5 min. The percussions are more audible.
> When my 2 friends ( Grado lovers with PS2000e and Chord mojo owners )  listen to my GR10e, they buy one the next week.
> ...


So you obviously love the GR10E but not the GT220?


----------



## emorrison33

Listening to my Hemphones this morning, at my WFH desk (working 2 days a week at home).  A&K SR25 to my Vali 2 with a late 70's Mullard tube (don't remember exactly).  I just really enjoy these headphones.  I prefer them over all my other Grado's.  I want to bring them into work, and use them through my Asgard 3, but the Hemp leaf makes that a challenge LOL  I don't want to take off the decal.  I was thinking maybe putting a sticker over the "dot", but then I'm afraid the glue would stick to it.  Anyway, any Grado fans out there debating over whether to get the Hemp or not, I can honestly say go for it.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

mulveling said:


> Sweet!! Let us know how it sounds. You get the wood or aluminum? The wood w/ red headband looks particularly slick.


The shipping timeframe is oddly a little slow, 5-9 business days, but yeah I definitely will. I had the Alessandro MS-2 back in the day and really liked them so I got the aluminum pokeball version as I'd imagine it will sound somewhat similar. It looks like the Pokemon version has the newer sleeved/textured Grado cable so that will be interesting to see first-hand. 



emorrison33 said:


> I want to bring them into work, and use them through my Asgard 3, but the Hemp leaf makes that a challenge LOL  I don't want to take off the decal.  I was thinking maybe putting a sticker over the "dot", but then I'm afraid the glue would stick to it.


Lol yeah that would be a little bit of a concern to prevent people from judging you. I work with a guy that grew up when weed was demonized in the media (or maybe by his parents) and he would go wild if he saw something like that.


----------



## ZYReady

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Good advice, the resale is indeed terrible because no one knows what to expect, it's not a branded/curated experience. I've made a few of my own and kept a copper leafed one with Turbulent X drivers that I really liked. I've got parts for 3-4 more with custom wood cups and a variety of fancy headbands, gimbals, etc. but haven't had a chance to build them yet.


I have a pair of Turbulent as well, and a pair of Symphone v9, but I didn't get a chance to try yet.


----------



## DTgill

Original GS1000 pleasure...


----------



## ESL-1

ZYReady said:


> But what's written on the website is the Pokemon edition
> 
> Includes Grado Labs Prestige Series SR80x headphones with attached auxiliary cable
> Part of the Pokémon Audio Collection collaboration with Grado Labs
> It doesn't make sense for the official saying it's SR80x but it's actually something better? What a kindness to offer better things which are not as described.


I think the Pokémon folks are the cause here.  I don’t think they know what they are describing or how to.   It’s their ball in their court and they dropped it.


----------



## mulveling (Mar 24, 2022)

Some of those Grado mahogany cups (RS and GS) look so dull, while others are so deep and gorgeous. I've always marveled at the variance in them. And pics of the better looking ones have drawn me back into Grado at times. @DTgill those are some of the best looking cups I've ever seen! Wow.

The two RS-1 I owned were polar opposites in this. The later one, circa 2005 / 6 , was really rough, dry, and dull/blonde, ugh. This was the older, better pair (pink drivers, wood box):


----------



## ESL-1

DTgill said:


> Original GS1000 pleasure...


Very nice 👀 looking.  Whose pad is that and what effect sonically?


----------



## Kento6395

mulveling said:


> Some of those Grado mahogany cups (RS and GS) look so dull, while others are so deep and gorgeous. I've always marveled at the variance in them. And pics of the better looking ones have drawn me back into Grado at times. @DTgill those are some of the best looking cups I've ever seen! Wow.
> 
> The two RS-1 I owned were polar opposites in this. The later one, circa 2005 / 6 , was really rough, dry, and dull/blonde, ugh. This was the older, better pair (pink drivers, wood box):


So nice 😍😍


----------



## DTgill

ESL-1 said:


> Very nice 👀 looking.  Whose pad is that and what effect sonically?


G-pads with covering over them, I don't know where the original owner got them, they are comfy! And they sound great!


----------



## mulveling (Mar 24, 2022)

So I now have GS3000e here too, and they're beautiful and nice, but I'm not sure the sound is what I'm after. The PS1000 is sonically colored in the ways I expected from a classic John Grado, but with better detail, impact, and sonic "weightiness" (to go along with its physical weight). The 3000e feels like its's trying to be a less colored, flatter response, less in your face. The PS1000 are great "fun" headphones. I like Stax for "accurate". 

I need to reterm it to 4-pin XLR so I can give the 3000e a fair fight (PS1000 is 4-pin, and I've done single ended comparisons with an adapter). But if balancing doesn't make it better enough, what are the Grado headphones I need to target other than PS1000? Is PS-1 still the ultimate version of this sound (I never heard those)? As nice as these are, I'd hate to be topped out with Grados at the PS1000! 

I've tried these pads with both Grados: reversed G's, stock Gs, Todd's Flats, Todd's Deluxe Flats. Reversed G pads still my favorite. L pads (used to call these bowls) are inbound, but I never did like them in the past. Maybe I'll like reversed L pads best lol. Whatever happened to "vwap" pads, those were great.


----------



## Zachik

mulveling said:


> I've tried these pads with both Grados: reversed G's, stock Gs, Todd's Flats, Todd's Deluxe Flats. Reversed G pads still my favorite.


Being a relative Grado noob... what is reversed G pads?!  Do you place the G pads differently on the cups? 
Can you show G pads vs. reversed G pads in a photo for reference?


----------



## mulveling (Mar 24, 2022)

Zachik said:


> Being a relative Grado noob... what is reversed G pads?!  Do you place the G pads differently on the cups?
> Can you show G pads vs. reversed G pads in a photo for reference?


The driver enclosure's "lip" can also be used to catch the reversed G pads. The awkwardness is that the top of the reversed pad pushes against the headband adjustment pieces, and the "bowl" of the large G pad also now covers over the gimbal. But effectively these work like slightly deeper flat (F) pads. The effect of increasingly flat pads is to condense soundstage (more intimate staging), but in exchange you get boosted bass response and reduced treble response (especially peaks). The midrange comes out a lot more, too (i.e. response slopes more downwards with rising frequency). I feel flat pads can go too far - reversed G pads have this same kind of sound but dialed back a notch. To be quite honest, the bass response of PS1000 is stilly "crazy" boosted with reverse G's. It's fun though, I like it  

For me, these Grados sound too pushed back, spacious and diffuse with the stock G pads. This was not the fun "in your face" Grado sound I remembered with flat pads. Grados are never going to be a Stax or Sennheiser to me, so I much prefer the alternate pads!

Reverse pads on PS1000 with Shipibo headband pieces:






One reverse and one stock G pad on GS3000e, stock headband:


----------



## Zachik

Interesting....... Thanks!


----------



## emorrison33

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Lol yeah that would be a little bit of a concern to prevent people from judging you. I work with a guy that grew up when weed was demonized in the media (or maybe by his parents) and he would go wild if he saw something like that.


The company I work for is a Christian based non-profit fostercare/adoption agency.  So wearing anything like the Hemps....yea, somebody would say something to me.


----------



## Freia

emorrison33 said:


> The company I work for is a Christian based non-profit fostercare/adoption agency.


If you can tolerate the look, a piece of paper and blu tack may do the trick.


----------



## mulveling

I have no problem with hemp on any religious or moral basis, I just don't like the look of the processed "wood"  - doesn't hold a candle to mahogany, cocobolo or fine metal finishes, imo.


----------



## oryan_dunn (Mar 24, 2022)

mulveling said:


> I have no problem with hemp on any religious or moral basis, I just don't like the look of the processed "wood"  - doesn't hold a candle to mahogany, cocobolo or fine metal finishes, imo.



I had been wanting the RS2e for quite some time.  I hadn't been keeping up on audio gear for the past few months, and recently realized they released the RS2x.  But... I really didn't care for the looks.  I much prefer the look of the RS2e tan leather headband and mahogany wood cups.  I don't care for the swirly look of the compressed hemp wood.  I've also read that some people have issues with the glue separating on the hemp.  In addition, I really dislike the plastic techflex covering on the wire.  All of these combined made me a bit upset with myself for waiting to get an RS2e.

I had seen that they had the RS2e listed on the clearance section of their site, but it was out of stock.  I had started to periodically check that page just to see what would pop up, and about a week ago the RS2e showed in stock.  I haven't ever spent nearly this much on a headphone, so I was quite hesitant to click the buy button.  After I did, the site showed out of stock again, so I think I got the last one.  The RS2e came yesterday, and so far I'm quite happy with them.  My only other Grado comparison is the SR60i, and I think they're better in just about every way.  I still much prefer the cable on the SR60i; the vacuum cable is unnecessary and terrible, I can only imagine how much worse it'd be with the techflex.

To bring it back, on just looks alone, I vastly prefer the RS2e to the RS2x.


----------



## Plautus001

oryan_dunn said:


> I had been wanting the RS2e for quite some time.  I hadn't been keeping up on audio gear for the past few months, and recently realized they released the RS2x.  But... I really didn't care for the looks.  I much prefer the look of the RS2e tan leather headband and mahogany wood cups.  I don't care for the swirly look of the compressed hemp wood.  I've also read that some people have issues with the glue separating on the hemp.  In addition, I really dislike the plastic techflex covering on the wire.  All of these combined made me a bit upset with myself for waiting to get and RS2e.
> 
> I had seen that they had the RS2e listed on the clearance section of their site, but it was out of stock.  I had started to periodically check that page just to see what would pop up, and about a week ago the RS2e showed in stock.  I haven't ever spent nearly this much on a headphone, so I was quite hesitant to click the buy button.  After I did, the site showed out of stock again, so I think I got the last one.  The RS2e came yesterday, and so far I'm quite happy with them.  My only other Grado comparison is the SR60i, and I think they're better in just about every way.  I still much prefer the cable on the SR60i; the vacuum cable is unnecessary and terrible, I can only imagine how much worse it'd be with the techflex.
> 
> To bring it back, on just looks alone, I vastly prefer the RS2e to the RS2x.


Smart move - I really think I should give the RS2e another chance (only had a brief listen once).

I don't like the idea of glued composite wood... heck even MDF would be better.


----------



## Plautus001

oryan_dunn said:


> I had been wanting the RS2e for quite some time.  I hadn't been keeping up on audio gear for the past few months, and recently realized they released the RS2x.  But... I really didn't care for the looks.  I much prefer the look of the RS2e tan leather headband and mahogany wood cups.  I don't care for the swirly look of the compressed hemp wood.  I've also read that some people have issues with the glue separating on the hemp.  In addition, I really dislike the plastic techflex covering on the wire.  All of these combined made me a bit upset with myself for waiting to get and RS2e.
> 
> I had seen that they had the RS2e listed on the clearance section of their site, but it was out of stock.  I had started to periodically check that page just to see what would pop up, and about a week ago the RS2e showed in stock.  I haven't ever spent nearly this much on a headphone, so I was quite hesitant to click the buy button.  After I did, the site showed out of stock again, so I think I got the last one.  The RS2e came yesterday, and so far I'm quite happy with them.  My only other Grado comparison is the SR60i, and I think they're better in just about every way.  I still much prefer the cable on the SR60i; the vacuum cable is unnecessary and terrible, I can only imagine how much worse it'd be with the techflex.
> 
> To bring it back, on just looks alone, I vastly prefer the RS2e to the RS2x.





mulveling said:


> I have no problem with hemp on any religious or moral basis, I just don't like the look of the processed "wood"  - doesn't hold a candle to mahogany, cocobolo or fine metal finishes, imo.


I will admit upfront that I have not, nor will I ever use cannabis or other drugs for personal reasons; however, what others decide to do is their *own personal business*, just like my choice to have alcohol socially is mine (both substances have their issues, safe uses).

That being said... I think marketing the Hemp the way they have is *polarizing: * one group will love it, some will hate it, and a small number won't even think about it.

So if you are going after the *niche* that waves that flag - good, but also realize you may be turning off others.


----------



## mulveling

oryan_dunn said:


> I had been wanting the RS2e for quite some time.  I hadn't been keeping up on audio gear for the past few months, and recently realized they released the RS2x.  But... I really didn't care for the looks.  I much prefer the look of the RS2e tan leather headband and mahogany wood cups.  I don't care for the swirly look of the compressed hemp wood.  I've also read that some people have issues with the glue separating on the hemp.  In addition, I really dislike the plastic techflex covering on the wire.  All of these combined made me a bit upset with myself for waiting to get and RS2e.
> 
> I had seen that they had the RS2e listed on the clearance section of their site, but it was out of stock.  I had started to periodically check that page just to see what would pop up, and about a week ago the RS2e showed in stock.  I haven't ever spent nearly this much on a headphone, so I was quite hesitant to click the buy button.  After I did, the site showed out of stock again, so I think I got the last one.  The RS2e came yesterday, and so far I'm quite happy with them.  My only other Grado comparison is the SR60i, and I think they're better in just about every way.  I still much prefer the cable on the SR60i; the vacuum cable is unnecessary and terrible, I can only imagine how much worse it'd be with the techflex.
> 
> To bring it back, on just looks alone, I vastly prefer the RS2e to the RS2x.


I was looking at the RS2 a few weeks ago and had the EXACT same thoughts! The RS2e was such an awesome looking headphone, especially with brown leather headband. Peak Grado woodie aesthetic. The RS2x is such a disappointing drop-off on that front


----------



## oryan_dunn (Mar 24, 2022)

mulveling said:


> I was looking at the RS2 a few weeks ago and had the EXACT same thoughts! The RS2e was such an awesome looking headphone, especially with brown leather headband. Peak Grado woodie aesthetic. The RS2x is such a disappointing drop-off on that front


I'd keep an eye on the clearance page, maybe they'll scrounge around and find a few more.  I've seen their factory tours, be real easy to lose a few boxes at that place 

Also, I find it annoying that on the headphone itself it's "RS-2x", when everywhere else (and all over their own website) it's RS2x, and every other of their headphones is SR225x, GS1000e, PS500e, etc.  Why add the - in there?

Edit: I guess the original RS-1 and RS-2 were stylized like that on the button, but everything since the i series hasn't had the dash.  And looking at their site back then, the headphones used the dash but they didn't on the website.


----------



## mulveling

I'm ok buying an RS2e used if that's the only option. For the moment my interest has shifted to the metal PS/HF Grados


----------



## qua2k (Mar 24, 2022)

mulveling said:


> Is PS-1 still the ultimate version of this sound (I never heard those)?


I have never heard the PS-1 either but have heard the answer as being a solid Yes. It is currently #1 on my Grado want list.


----------



## mulveling

qua2k said:


> I have never heard the PS-1 either but have heard the answer as being a solid Yes. It is currently #1 on my Grado want list.


Yep. I always regretted not buying them back in the day, I was kinda done with Grado at that time and didn't take the PS-1 seriously


----------



## qua2k

mulveling said:


> Yep. I always regretted not buying them back in the day, I was kinda done with Grado at that time and didn't take the PS-1 seriously


Same. In my humble opinion, the top 3 Grado's out there in order, PS-1, GH2, HF3.


----------



## ZYReady

ESL-1 said:


> I think the Pokémon folks are the cause here.  I don’t think they know what they are describing or how to.   It’s their ball in their court and they dropped it.


Probably. I'll get two pairs for both prices and see if they are really different (from each other and SR80). Practice is always no harm to the truth.


----------



## Gippy

mulveling said:


> So I now have GS3000e here too, and they're beautiful and nice, but I'm not sure the sound is what I'm after.  ... I've tried these pads with both Grados: reversed G's, stock Gs, Todd's Flats, Todd's Deluxe Flats.



Seems like you want a U shaped sound with thumping midbass. The 50mm driver Grados won't give you that at stock. My amp, the Pro iCAN, has bass and 3D (phase/soundstage) controls, plus I run software EQ on top of that. Interestingly, I run mine with stock G pads as I find they're the most comfortable. Everything else seems to lack a sense of air. Maybe consider the Schiit Lokius before you give up entirely on it.


----------



## DTgill

It's a Grado kind of day...


----------



## Zachik

DTgill said:


> It's a Grado kind of day...


You tease!!!
After quite a Grado buying spree... the HF3 is the only model left on my Grado-wish-list...
Fingers crossed 1 would show up FS soon, at a reasonable price


----------



## DTgill

Zachik said:


> You tease!!!
> After quite a Grado buying spree... the HF3 is the only model left on my Grado-wish-list...
> Fingers crossed 1 would show up FS soon, at a reasonable price


I thought about offering it to you for sale, but I just can't part with my mini bass canon...


----------



## Zachik

DTgill said:


> I thought about offering it to you for sale, but I just can't part with my mini bass canon...


Should you (hopefully) change your mind - I am but a PM away...


----------



## DTgill

Zachik said:


> Should you (hopefully) change your mind - I am but a PM away...


I hear ya, you'll be first to hear if I do decide to sell em'.


----------



## Zachik

Anyone knows how many HF3 units were made by Grado? 
Just curious how many potential sellers (other than @DTgill) are out there...


----------



## David222

Zachik said:


> You tease!!!
> After quite a Grado buying spree... the HF3 is the only model left on my Grado-wish-list...
> Fingers crossed 1 would show up FS soon, at a reasonable price



Nice get on the GH2. You strike fast ⚡


----------



## RPKwan

Chrome on chrome. PS1000e x McIntosh MHA200. Bliss...


----------



## mulveling

Gippy said:


> Seems like you want a U shaped sound with thumping midbass. The 50mm driver Grados won't give you that at stock. My amp, the Pro iCAN, has bass and 3D (phase/soundstage) controls, plus I run software EQ on top of that. Interestingly, I run mine with stock G pads as I find they're the most comfortable. Everything else seems to lack a sense of air. Maybe consider the Schiit Lokius before you give up entirely on it.


Yes indeed, I find myself quite liking the PS1000 implementation of that very "U" sound you describe - the PS1000 is just much better overall than the prior SR and RS series headphones with that same "classic" John Grado U sound. My choice of pads tilts this response downwards, but I still like the lingering classic signature in this form.

I'm not giving up on the GS3000e quite yet. I'm re-terminating it to balanced, to see how far that helps. I still have 3 of my better amps to try: 2 balanced SS (Headroom Max Balanced, Headamp Gilmore Balanced Reference) and one tube OTL (Singlepower SDS) which will DEFINITELY color the sound again. But as far as the Loki - I've had 2 different Yggdrasils fail on me now, so there will absolutely positively not be any more Schiit gear coming this way, ever


----------



## snapple10

spent the evening looking for another Grado and remember how much I enjoyed PS500e


RPKwan said:


> Chrome on chrome. PS1000e x McIntosh MHA200. Bliss...


enjoying MHA200 with the baby PS500e


----------



## emorrison33

oryan_dunn said:


> I had been wanting the RS2e for quite some time.  I hadn't been keeping up on audio gear for the past few months, and recently realized they released the RS2x.  But... I really didn't care for the looks.  I much prefer the look of the RS2e tan leather headband and mahogany wood cups.  I don't care for the swirly look of the compressed hemp wood.  I've also read that some people have issues with the glue separating on the hemp.  In addition, I really dislike the plastic techflex covering on the wire.  All of these combined made me a bit upset with myself for waiting to get an RS2e.
> 
> I had seen that they had the RS2e listed on the clearance section of their site, but it was out of stock.  I had started to periodically check that page just to see what would pop up, and about a week ago the RS2e showed in stock.  I haven't ever spent nearly this much on a headphone, so I was quite hesitant to click the buy button.  After I did, the site showed out of stock again, so I think I got the last one.  The RS2e came yesterday, and so far I'm quite happy with them.  My only other Grado comparison is the SR60i, and I think they're better in just about every way.  I still much prefer the cable on the SR60i; the vacuum cable is unnecessary and terrible, I can only imagine how much worse it'd be with the techflex.
> 
> To bring it back, on just looks alone, I vastly prefer the RS2e to the RS2x.


Enjoy your new phones!  I know on my RS2e, the wood darkened over time.  I think that is typical of mahogany wood though.  The porch floor of my house, done 2 years ago, is mahogany, and it has darkened over time too.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Plautus001 said:


> I don't like the idea of glued composite wood... heck even MDF would be better.


Sometimes it can look nice. There's some guys at the local Renn fest that use a variety of woods and they nearly always come out well. I'd imagine if Grado used a different color scheme or pattern it would look more appealing... might not sound as good though.


----------



## mulveling

Man, that wood mug is gorgeous!
I think Plautus meant that the hempwood itself is glued fibers & resin that looks like a complete mess (I agree 100%). It's not the stacking of woods that's the problem; the maple and mahogany parts of the stack look great.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

mulveling said:


> Man, that wood mug is gorgeous!
> I think Plautus meant that the hempwood itself is glued fibers & resin that looks like a complete mess (I agree 100%). It's not the stacking of woods that's the problem; the maple and mahogany parts of the stack look great.


Isn't it amazing? Some of them are in the thousands of $$ now, but I got one years ago for about $200 IIRC. 

Understood regarding the fibers and resin, it does look a bit odd when you get closer:






I've never seen one in person so I'll have to reserve my judgement until then.


----------



## emorrison33

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Understood regarding the fibers and resin, it does look a bit odd when you get closer


It does look "different".  I don't have any problems with how they look though, but I agree with others, the wood cups (like the mahogany and cocobolo) are so much better looking.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

emorrison33 said:


> It does look "different".  I don't have any problems with how they look though, but I agree with others, the wood cups (like the mahogany and cocobolo) are so much better looking.


I do give them credit for trying something new. Businesses have to innovate one way or another if they want to remain competitive. Fortunately for anyone who prefers the looks of the older models, there are often a decent amount on the used market.


----------



## oryan_dunn (Mar 25, 2022)

Does anyone have any tips for removing the kinks from the fire-hose cable?  Despite it's size, it seems to be relatively flexible, just wish I could remove all the memory kinks from when it was in the box.

One thing I've done before that worked decently well, was to tape the wire around the outside of an anchor measuring cup with very hot water and just let it sit.  When I did that before, the heat helped remove the kinks, but then it had the circular memory.  I was thinking maybe have some of those heat up kitchen pads and lay them across the cable at each kink while it's laying flat.
Edit: I suppose I could maybe use a round cake pan for a wider radius..

Any other ideas or pointers to things that have worked?

P.S. They really should not fold the cable in the box, rather loop it around in a circle so there are no tight kinks.


----------



## DTgill

Zachik said:


> Anyone knows how many HF3 units were made by Grado?
> Just curious how many potential sellers (other than @DTgill) are out there...


I actually had a member offer to sell me his HF3 when all I was looking for was flat pads for my other Grado's, I made an offer he made a counter offer, and it was love at first listen.


----------



## Zachik

DTgill said:


> I actually had a member offer to sell me his HF3 when all I was looking for was flat pads for my other Grado's, I made an offer he made a counter offer, and it was love at first listen.


Maybe someone on this thread would see my posts and offer to sell his HF3 to me... there is always hope!


----------



## mks100

oryan_dunn said:


> Does anyone have any tips for removing the kinks from the fire-hose cable?  Despite it's size, it seems to be relatively flexible, just wish I could remove all the memory kinks from when it was in the box.
> 
> One thing I've done before that worked decently well, was to tape the wire around the outside of an anchor measuring cup with very hot water and just let it sit.  When I did that before, the heat helped remove the kinks, but then it had the circular memory.  I was thinking maybe have some of those heat up kitchen pads and lay them across the cable at each kink while it's laying flat.
> Edit: I suppose I could maybe use a round cake pan for a wider radius..
> ...


I'm assuming this is the old cable?  If so, I purchased an inexpensive corded heat gun from Harbor Freight.  It straightened the wire to a degree, but there were still visible impressions/marks on the wire from the bends and the wire ties.  A hair dryer may work as well.  YMMV.


----------



## emorrison33

oryan_dunn said:


> Does anyone have any tips for removing the kinks from the fire-hose cable?  Despite it's size, it seems to be relatively flexible, just wish I could remove all the memory kinks from when it was in the box.
> 
> One thing I've done before that worked decently well, was to tape the wire around the outside of an anchor measuring cup with very hot water and just let it sit.  When I did that before, the heat helped remove the kinks, but then it had the circular memory.  I was thinking maybe have some of those heat up kitchen pads and lay them across the cable at each kink while it's laying flat.
> Edit: I suppose I could maybe use a round cake pan for a wider radius..
> ...


I kind of massage the cable with my fingers.  Take a section of cable in one hand, then with the other, place the cable between my thumb and index finger, and just slide it down.  Keep moving the top hand down as I go.  It loses the kinks on it's own though....eventually, but this seems to help speed up the process.


----------



## oryan_dunn (Mar 29, 2022)

mks100 said:


> I'm assuming this is the old cable?  If so, I purchased an inexpensive corded heat gun from Harbor Freight.  It straightened the wire to a degree, but there were still visible impressions/marks on the wire from the bends and the wire ties.  A hair dryer may work as well.  YMMV.


This is the fire-hose/vacuum cleaner/8-conductor cable from the RS2e, not the new one with the braided sheathing.
I have both a heat gun and a hair dryer, and with the heat gun at least, the line between everything's fine and "oh crap, I destroyed something" is very fine and comes at you fast.  I could maybe consider the hair dryer...


emorrison33 said:


> I kind of massage the cable with my fingers.  Take a section of cable in one hand, then with the other, place the cable between my thumb and index finger, and just slide it down.  Keep moving the top hand down as I go.  It loses the kinks on it's own though....eventually, but this seems to help speed up the process.


Yeah, I've been doing that as I sit and listen to them, it's slightly better than when I first took it out of the box, but I'd really like to get the kinks out without needing to massage my headphone cable.


----------



## Zachik

emorrison33 said:


> I kind of massage the cable with my fingers.  Take a section of cable in one hand, then with the other, place the cable between my thumb and index finger, and just slide it down.  Keep moving the top hand down as I go.  It loses the kinks on it's own though....eventually, but this seems to help speed up the process.


This massaging process would turn the stock cable into kobe cable...


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

You could potentially try this:



I've used a broomstick and this technique to make a coiled cable for someone and it worked well.

I wouldn't do it with the techflex version or above the Y split as the heat gun could eat through it.


----------



## qua2k (Mar 25, 2022)

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> You could potentially try this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have tried this technique more or less without the addition of the paint can or coiling object, which is a great addition. Agree, this does work well.. keeping it straight or around the object the longer the better. As for flat kink/bend just below the cup which is normal when they are stored in the box or a hard shell case for a long duration, the massaging and keeping it 'inflated' works for those best. Also, weirdly enough, what has worked the best for overall weird cord issues above the Y bend to the cup is removing the rodblock/gimbal altogether to allow it to naturally go the way it wants given what the cord has been through from production. Changing the plastic out for Shipibo does wonders in general.

I would be worried with using a heat gun. Speaking for myself, I wouldnt trust myself to do it safely.. would probably end up putting a good melt on a spot or two.

I still prefer the old cord myself.


----------



## oryan_dunn (Mar 25, 2022)

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> You could potentially try this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link, that's essentially what I did in the past when I had boiling water in the large anchor measuring cup.  I just taped the cable on, wrapped it tightly, taped the other end, and let it sit.  I suppose I can do that again but use the cake pan for an even larger radius to hopefully make it lay as flat as possible.


qua2k said:


> I have tried this technique more or less without the addition of the paint can or coiling object, which is a great addition. Agree, this does work well.. keeping it straight or around the object the longer the better. As for flat kink/bend just below the cup which is normal when they are stored in the box or a hard shell case for a long duration, the massaging and keeping it 'inflated' works for those best. Also, weirdly enough, what has worked the best for overall weird cord issues above the Y bend to the cup is removing the rodblock/gimbal altogether to allow it to naturally go the way it wants given what the cord has been through from production. Changing the plastic out for Shipibo does wonders in general.
> 
> I would be worried with using a heat gun. Speaking for myself, I wouldnt trust myself to do it safely.. would probably end up putting a good melt on a spot or two.
> 
> I still prefer the old cord myself.


Yeah, that's been my experience, you can very easily damage whatever it is you're working on.  For a rubber cable, I'd think the hair dryer would be better since it'd likely take much more to get the cable hot enough to do damage.

I really wish, if they were (and they seem to be) hell-bent on attached cables, to use the old 4 conductor they had on my SR60i.  It's still bigger than most other headphone cables, but still thin and very flexible.


----------



## qua2k

oryan_dunn said:


> I really wish, if they were (and they seem to be) hell-bent on attached cables, to use the old 4 conductor they had on my SR60i.  It's still bigger than most other headphone cables, but still thin and very flexible.


I have thought about modding my GH2's to take a detachable cable and invest in another FAW cable but I just can't do it. I would much rather keep the sound signature as Grado tested and intended. 

I tried Dekoni's Sheepskin Velour this week, although yes very very comfortable, they muddy the sound like crazy. Bass is nuts all over the place. Flats are still best.


----------



## oryan_dunn (Mar 25, 2022)

qua2k said:


> I have thought about modding my GH2's to take a detachable cable and invest in another FAW cable but I just can't do it. I would much rather keep the sound signature as Grado tested and intended.
> 
> I tried Dekoni's Sheepskin Velour this week, although yes very very comfortable, they muddy the sound like crazy. Bass is nuts all over the place. Flats are still best.


If I were going to mod mine, I think I'd start by cutting the wires below the earcups and installing inline 3.5mm female jacks.  My Philips Fidelio M1's had this little pigtail, and while not as nice as plugging directly into the cup, it would mean you wouldn't have to disassemble the earcups, or worry about soldering close to the driver.  You could always go further and to the standard mod of adding jacks to the cups themselves.

Edit: a couple of something like this
https://www.parts-express.com/3.5mm-Female-Slim-Shell-Metal-Connector-Black-090-511
would want to get something as small, light, and good looking as possible.
Actually, I think I'd go with these
https://www.parts-express.com/Neutr...-gold-w-Solder-Terminals-Max-Cable-O-092-1594
seem higher quality, and has strain relief, and at 3cmx1cm isn't too big, but I can see how people wouldn't like those connections in the cable that close to the headphones.


----------



## mulveling (Mar 25, 2022)

Speaking of re-cables - anyone ever do a Grado with Blue Dragon? I've liked the Black and Silver OK (liked Silver a bit better) in the past on other headphones, but I like the idea of a neutral & airy sound. I had a Blue ages ago on an HD650, and it did sound as described (really pretty wonderful with vinyl source and Zana Deux amp).


----------



## RPKwan

qua2k said:


> I have thought about modding my GH2's to take a detachable cable and invest in another FAW cable but I just can't do it. I would much rather keep the sound signature as Grado tested and intended.
> 
> I tried Dekoni's Sheepskin Velour this week, although yes very very comfortable, they muddy the sound like crazy. Bass is nuts all over the place. Flats are still best.


It's like you answered my question about dekoni pads and read my mind about a cable mod. Thanks 👍🏼.


----------



## joseph69

Grado cable straightening


----------



## DTgill

oryan_dunn said:


> If I were going to mod mine, I think I'd start by cutting the wires below the earcups and installing inline 3.5mm female jacks.  My Philips Fidelio M1's had this little pigtail, and while not as nice as plugging directly into the cup, it would mean you wouldn't have to disassemble the earcups, or worry about soldering close to the driver.  You could always go further and to the standard mod of adding jacks to the cups themselves.
> 
> Edit: a couple of something like this
> https://www.parts-express.com/3.5mm-Female-Slim-Shell-Metal-Connector-Black-090-511
> ...


 IMOHO that wouldn't be a good idea, with the coupler and wire fighting gravity and swinging around the poor speakers in the cups might die a horrible death...


----------



## oryan_dunn (Mar 25, 2022)

DTgill said:


> IMOHO that wouldn't be a good idea, with the coupler and wire fighting gravity and swinging around the poor speakers in the cups might die a horrible death...


It'd be fine, probably weigh less than the vacuum cable that's already attached.  Also, the wire has a knot in it inside the cup so there's no stress on the wires/drivers.
Edit: on closer inspection, it's a zip tie and glue, not a knot for strain relief.


----------



## DTgill

oryan_dunn said:


> It'd be fine, probably weight less than the vacuum cable that's already attached.  Also, the wire has a knot in it inside the cup so there's no stress on the wires/drivers.
> Edit: on closer inspection, it's a zip tie and glue, not a knot for strain relief.


I think what I was trying to say... If the cable bothers a person maybe the best route (just me) is to do a cable mod.
Connectors hanging off the cups of Grado's is sacrilege...  And plain ugly


----------



## joseph69

oryan_dunn said:


> Edit: on closer inspection, it's a zip tie and glue, not a knot for strain relief.


+1


----------



## PANURUS

RPKwan said:


> So you obviously love the GR10E but not the GT220?


_I return to the shop yesterday to listen to the GT220._
First i listen some tracks with the GR10e connected on the Chord Hugo2 or the Mojo2Poly in Bluetooth.
After one hour, i have a good idee of the lost of dynamics and details coming from the  aptX codec.
With aptX, the life of the GR10e is gone but the sound is not bad. It is a good radio sound. DAB+. Not HIFI.
Then I use the GT220.
The first impression is that the signature is close to the GR10e.
The stamp on some notes is slightly modified. A little more treble and the bass a little heavier. The voices are natural.
A good sound for the moment when i do not listen to music.
Overall, nothing embarrassing. I prefer it to the Sennheizer CX600.

  I then tried to tame the RS1-X but it remains indigestible and against the demo PS500e that I love.

I could pay 250 Euro for the GT220, but i could not for the RS1-X. 
I could pay 750 Euro for a second PS500e. Maybe the last in Belgium….. or wait for the PS500-X…..
But i will not pay 2000 Euro for the GS3000e, (I love it) because I have the PS500e and the PS2000e.


----------



## jonathan c

Snow flurries…but the ski slopes are closed for the season here…oh well…




 [Columbia: February, 1971.]


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Such a good album. And tomorrow is my jazz day🤔


----------



## jonathan c

With Grado, a gray day becomes grade “A” 😅:


----------



## DTgill

jonathan c said:


> With Grado, a gray day becomes grade “A” 😅:


Best seat in da' house! Very nice...


----------



## jonathan c (Mar 26, 2022)

DTgill said:


> Best seat in da' house! Very nice...


PS…How is the mod DarkVoice for you?  It should be _a natural _for the HD600! Also, I’d like to hear about how the DV pairs with your AKG 340….…🙂….time for high-Z Grado?…🤔


----------



## DTgill

jonathan c said:


> PS…How is the mod DarkVoice for you?  It should be _a natural _for the HD600! Also, I’d like to hear about how the DV pairs with your AKG 340….…🙂….time for high-Z Grado?…🤔


The HD600 sounds great, but the 340 not as good but I've only listened for a minute. I wish! About the Grado's.


----------



## funkymartyn

jonathan c said:


> Snow flurries…but the ski slopes are closed for the season here…oh well… [Columbia: February, 1971.]


Nice Lp / cd . And headphones.   I have the Miles full box set off this cd.  Playing weather report live right now with original matt Ps 1000  via my schiit magni cheapo amp,


----------



## YtseJamer

New RS2x review

https://audio-head.com/review-grado-rs2x-headphone/


----------



## Luckyleo

mulveling said:


> Speaking of re-cables - anyone ever do a Grado with Blue Dragon? I've liked the Black and Silver OK (liked Silver a bit better) in the past on other headphones, but I like the idea of a neutral & airy sound. I had a Blue ages ago on an HD650, and it did sound as described (really pretty wonderful with vinyl source and Zana Deux amp).


I have the RS1e with the blue dragon (removable).  Unfortunately, I never listened with the stock cable.  I bought new from Moon Audio and had the cable installed before shipping to me.  I like the headphone tremendously but cannot comment on the sonic differences the blue dragon brought.  I guess I just wasted some time not really answering your question.

Sorry

Leo


----------



## DTgill

The gateway Grado...


----------



## TooFrank

Zachik said:


> Anyone knows how many HF3 units were made by Grado?
> Just curious how many potential sellers (other than @DTgill) are out there...


we are here - but maybe not willing to sell


----------



## Blueshound24

New SR80x owner here, and loving the sound signature of them.
So is the general consensus, that the original Grado pads typically sound the best and give the best comfort? 
Or if not, what aftermarket pads are decent quality to try?


----------



## Zachik

TooFrank said:


> we are here - but maybe not willing to sell


I have patience! Someone will offer his/her Grado HF3 eventually.......... I hope.......


----------



## TooFrank

So - I got the RS1X Sounded very nice out of the box


----------



## Audio Addict

Zachik said:


> I have patience! Someone will offer his/her Grado HF3 eventually.......... I hope.......


I have unopened HF-1 / HF-2 / HF-3 that I would consider selling as a collection if you would like to make an offer.😆


----------



## RPKwan (Mar 27, 2022)

PANURUS said:


> _I return to the shop yesterday to listen to the GT220._
> First i listen some tracks with the GR10e connected on the Chord Hugo2 or the Mojo2Poly in Bluetooth.
> After one hour, i have a good idee of the lost of dynamics and details coming from the  aptX codec.
> With aptX, the life of the GR10e is gone but the sound is not bad. It is a good radio sound. DAB+. Not HIFI.
> ...


Went for a brand new pair of GR10E. Figured they won't be making these anymore and the GT220 I can probably get anytime in the future.

So far they sound great. Need some time but for rock and acoustic they're perfect.


----------



## Zachik

TooFrank said:


> So - I got the RS1X Sounded very nice out of the box


RS1x sounds better than the HF3? If so, I am waiting for your PM, offering the HF3 at a really good price...


----------



## Zachik

Audio Addict said:


> I have unopened HF-1 / HF-2 / HF-3 that I would consider selling as a collection if you would like to make an offer.😆


An offer that convinces you to sell, would probably be much more than I intended to spend...   
(especially since I am only interested in the HF-3...)


----------



## mulveling

Luckyleo said:


> I have the RS1e with the blue dragon (removable).  Unfortunately, I never listened with the stock cable.  I bought new from Moon Audio and had the cable installed before shipping to me.  I like the headphone tremendously but cannot comment on the sonic differences the blue dragon brought.  I guess I just wasted some time not really answering your question.
> 
> Sorry
> 
> Leo


No, I appreciate it. Now I know I'm not crazy for being the only person to ever consider a Blue Dragon Grado lol. And it's confidence instilling to hear you really like them. Plus the blue looks cool. I would also have it hardwired for sure.


----------



## mulveling

DTgill said:


> The HD600 sounds great, but the 340 not as good but I've only listened for a minute. I wish! About the Grado's.


Huh, I've had exceptional experiences with the K340 on OTL tube amps: Singlepower SDS, and I think even an EarMax Pro but that was ages and ages ago. Wow does that SDS struggle on my 32 ohm Grado PS1000, though 

Msg me if you want to unload those 340's. I would like a 2nd pair


----------



## jonathan c

TooFrank said:


> So - I got the RS1X Sounded very nice out of the box


…really improve with break-in via music (not pink / white noise)…🎼…🥲…😆…


----------



## ESL-1

RPKwan said:


> Went for a brand new pair of GR10E. Figured they won't be making these anymore and the GT220 I can probably get anytime in the future.
> 
> So far they sound great. Need some time but for rock and acoustic they're perfect.


Congratulations, excellent IEMs, silky smooth midrange, good bass detail.  Enjoy.

**** I still have an almost new set that I might be thinking to sell as I still have two.  If anyone here might have an interest, reach out to me via PM.  I would rather give my fellow Grado fans first shot before I place an ad.  The accessories have not even been taken out of the box. ******


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

My Pokemon Grados came today. 

The aluminum cups which I'm sure are from the 325 are painted a sparkly silver as opposed to anodized. The wood pieces are CNC cut. The wood I assume is laser engraved. Chamber is plastic which is the same as the 325 as well. I can't tell if the driver is a particular color as it's nearly impossible to see inside. The headband is leather, and the included pads are comfies (S cushions) which I prefer over the bowls (L cushions). 



This is my first Grado with the new cable. While I'm not big on rigid PET techflex due to microphonics, this cable seems a bit more durable and resistant to kinking than the previous stock cable. It's a little bulkier and stiff though. It would have been nice to see nylon multifilament instead of Techflex-like sleeving, but I think it's a step in the right direction, at least above the Y split. 

Haven't had a listen yet but will soon.


----------



## YtseJamer

2 months later I'm still blown away by the RS2x.


----------



## Kento6395

New member in my collection..

#MS1 First Edition


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> My Pokemon Grados came today.
> 
> The aluminum cups which I'm sure are from the 325 are painted a sparkly silver as opposed to anodized. The wood pieces are CNC cut. The wood I assume is laser engraved. Chamber is plastic which is the same as the 325 as well. I can't tell if the driver is a particular color as it's nearly impossible to see inside. The headband is leather, and the included pads are comfies (S cushions) which I prefer over the bowls (L cushions).
> 
> ...


Those do look really cool. If they made something like it but without the Pokemon branding . . .


----------



## jonathan c

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Those do look really cool. If they made something like it but without the Pokemon branding . . .


….anonymon….? 😜


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Listening to it now with a Chord Mojo. It's typical Grado house sound, very crisp, bright, forward treble, rolled off bass but punchy... lots of energy. I'm assuming it's just a 325 driver. As someone who's very sensitive to upper midrange harshness it needs EQ, but if you dig the standard Grado sound it should be right up your alley. (I always liked the Alessandro tuning a little better.) After EQ (bass bump, upper midrange reduction) it's got a groovy and thick but crisp presentation, very enjoyable and could easily be a daily driver.


----------



## jonathan c

•  Well, it has been a few months that I have owned a RS1x. Absolutely enjoyable, involving, musical after proper break-in. I have alternated between the F-cushions and the G-cushions….to me, row ‘F’ and row ‘M’ at the 🎼.
•  What about the L-cushions, those that came with the RS1x? Try as I may (effort should _not_ be required), I cannot get as enthusiastic about the L-cushions as about the other two cushions. To me, the Ls have a slight but noticeable ‘cupping’ effect where saxophones sound a little hollow and shrill. Same with voices.
•  Question for GFC: am I alone on this?


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


> •  Well, it has been a few months that I have owned a RS1x. Absolutely enjoyable, involving, musical after proper break-in. I have alternated between the F-cushions and the G-cushions….to me, row ‘F’ and row ‘M’ at the 🎼.
> •  What about the L-cushions, those that came with the RS1x? Try as I may (effort should _not_ be required), I cannot get as enthusiastic about the L-cushions as about the other two cushions. To me, the Ls have a slight but noticeable ‘cupping’ effect where saxophones sound a little hollow and shrill. Same with voices.
> •  Question for GFC: am I alone on this?


I HATED the L-Cushs on my GH2's.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

jonathan c said:


> •  What about the L-cushions, those that came with the RS1x? Try as I may (effort should _not_ be required), I cannot get as enthusiastic about the L-cushions as about the other two cushions. To me, the Ls have a slight but noticeable ‘cupping’ effect where saxophones sound a little hollow and shrill. Same with voices.
> •  Question for GFC: am I alone on this?


Agreed. They seem to add brightness and are probably the least comfortable of the bunch. Don't be afraid of the S cushions. Get a couple pair so you can try the quarter mod. They're only $10 a pair from Todd the Vinyl Junkie (TTVJ).


----------



## DTgill

Excellent pairing!


----------



## funkymartyn

Retro moment , Xduoo X3  line out (100) into Topping NX1 feeding grado GS1000 i,  and my mint senn HD580 ....all sounding good to me.


----------



## TheRealDz

I had a pretty bad experience at a stereo shop the other day.  They showcased Grados, but only had a 225x and 1000e for demo.  The 1000e had an XLR connector, but the shop didn't have any balanced amps.  And the 225x was brand new, from what I could tell - so it was giving me the full range of burn in issues.  I.e., it changed character during the time I listened to it - it gave me 3 blobs of sound for left, center, and right, instead of one image; it had horrible bass-to-mid bleed, etc.  But I caught glimpses of magic along the way.  I would have happily listened to other models for purchase, but they only had a 325x in stock, and wouldn't demo it.

I will spare you all from the rest of the drama, except to say the sales rep crapped on any other brand I inquired about, including my beloved Magnepan speakers, and he went on a rant about how internet forums are liars and professional reviewers are all on the take.

So I did the only logical thing - I came home and ordered a RS1x.   I now have another week to wait, but am eagerly looking forward to hearing them.  In the meantime I need to figure out which items from some of my other hobbies will need to be sacrificed to finance them...

Thanks for your recommendations, @Shane D and everyone!


----------



## Luckyleo

TheRealDz said:


> I had a pretty bad experience at a stereo shop the other day.  They showcased Grados, but only had a 225x and 1000e for demo.  The 1000e had an XLR connector, but the shop didn't have any balanced amps.  And the 225x was brand new, from what I could tell - so it was giving me the full range of burn in issues.  I.e., it changed character during the time I listened to it - it gave me 3 blobs of sound for left, center, and right, instead of one image; it had horrible bass-to-mid bleed, etc.  But I caught glimpses of magic along the way.  I would have happily listened to other models for purchase, but they only had a 325x in stock, and wouldn't demo it.
> 
> I will spare you all from the rest of the drama, except to say the sales rep crapped on any other brand I inquired about, including my beloved Magnepan speakers, and he went on a rant about how internet forums are liars and professional reviewers are all on the take.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this example.  You would think Brick and Mortar stores would bend over backwards to satisfy your inquiries, and then order any headphone you wanted if they didn't have it.   

Regardless, please share your thoughts after you are able to listen the RS1x for a couple weeks (they do need to settle in).


----------



## DTgill

A silver kind of morning...


----------



## qua2k

jonathan c said:


> •  Well, it has been a few months that I have owned a RS1x. Absolutely enjoyable, involving, musical after proper break-in. I have alternated between the F-cushions and the G-cushions….to me, row ‘F’ and row ‘M’ at the 🎼.
> •  What about the L-cushions, those that came with the RS1x? Try as I may (effort should _not_ be required), I cannot get as enthusiastic about the L-cushions as about the other two cushions. To me, the Ls have a slight but noticeable ‘cupping’ effect where saxophones sound a little hollow and shrill. Same with voices.
> •  Question for GFC: am I alone on this?


Agreed. While I have not pad rolled with the rs1x specifically but with both the Hemp and GH2, the Flats are the best sounding pad among everything out there in my opinion. The only pads I have not tried are the ZMF beyer pad/adapter and Shipibo's as I have not heard them but can assume (hate doing this) that they would have a very similar sound profile to the Beautiful Audio and Dekoni's.


----------



## quentinspriggs

The Grado G Cush barely even fit on mine, and aren't good. I like the Geekria G which is like a on ear/over ear pad. The L just weren't it. I haven't tried the Flats on RS1x, but they work great on my GH3.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

TheRealDz said:


> I had a pretty bad experience at a stereo shop the other day.  They showcased Grados, but only had a 225x and 1000e for demo.  The 1000e had an XLR connector, but the shop didn't have any balanced amps.  And the 225x was brand new, from what I could tell - so it was giving me the full range of burn in issues.  I.e., it changed character during the time I listened to it - it gave me 3 blobs of sound for left, center, and right, instead of one image; it had horrible bass-to-mid bleed, etc.  But I caught glimpses of magic along the way.  I would have happily listened to other models for purchase, but they only had a 325x in stock, and wouldn't demo it.
> 
> I will spare you all from the rest of the drama, except to say the sales rep crapped on any other brand I inquired about, including my beloved Magnepan speakers, and he went on a rant about how internet forums are liars and professional reviewers are all on the take.
> 
> So I did the only logical thing - I came home and ordered a RS1x.   I now have another week to wait, but am eagerly looking forward to hearing them.  In the meantime I need to figure out which items from some of my other hobbies will need to be sacrificed to finance them...


Oof, that sounds pretty bad. I'm honestly surprised how shops like this can stay in business. 

Congrats on the RS1x. They seem pretty radically different from the previous model with the 50mm driver, 3 different wood/materials, and a more rounded shaped body, although from what I read the tune is similar to the outgoing RS1e. Let us know how you like them. 

Regarding burn-in I let my Pokemon model run-in overnight  Previous Grados have needed about 40 hours to settle in (in my experience).


----------



## Shane D

TheRealDz said:


> I had a pretty bad experience at a stereo shop the other day.  They showcased Grados, but only had a 225x and 1000e for demo.  The 1000e had an XLR connector, but the shop didn't have any balanced amps.  And the 225x was brand new, from what I could tell - so it was giving me the full range of burn in issues.  I.e., it changed character during the time I listened to it - it gave me 3 blobs of sound for left, center, and right, instead of one image; it had horrible bass-to-mid bleed, etc.  But I caught glimpses of magic along the way.  I would have happily listened to other models for purchase, but they only had a 325x in stock, and wouldn't demo it.
> 
> I will spare you all from the rest of the drama, except to say the sales rep crapped on any other brand I inquired about, including my beloved Magnepan speakers, and he went on a rant about how internet forums are liars and professional reviewers are all on the take.
> 
> ...


Hard to believe that any brick and mortar wouldn't be bending over backwards to make customers happy. I don't see a long future for that store. Or most physical stores, to be honest.
I am jealous about your new headphones! I have been thinking more and more about them. I ordered an amp last week, so they are pushed back. Thinking about selling another pair of headphones and if I do, I will grab the RS1x's. Looking forward to your feedback.


----------



## RPKwan

Shane D said:


> Hard to believe that any brick and mortar wouldn't be bending over backwards to make customers happy. I don't see a long future for that store. Or most physical stores, to be honest.
> I am jealous about your new headphones! I have been thinking more and more about them. I ordered an amp last week, so they are pushed back. Thinking about selling another pair of headphones and if I do, I will grab the RS1x's. Looking forward to your feedback.


Here in HK(lots of Asian cities) we are spoilt for choice when it comes to Headfi/HiFi audio stores. Any given day you can visit about 10 or more and demo to your hearts delight.


----------



## ESL-1

TheRealDz said:


> I had a pretty bad experience at a stereo shop the other day.  They showcased Grados, but only had a 225x and 1000e for demo.  The 1000e had an XLR connector, but the shop didn't have any balanced amps.  And the 225x was brand new, from what I could tell - so it was giving me the full range of burn in issues.  I.e., it changed character during the time I listened to it - it gave me 3 blobs of sound for left, center, and right, instead of one image; it had horrible bass-to-mid bleed, etc.  But I caught glimpses of magic along the way.  I would have happily listened to other models for purchase, but they only had a 325x in stock, and wouldn't demo it.
> 
> I will spare you all from the rest of the drama, except to say the sales rep crapped on any other brand I inquired about, including my beloved Magnepan speakers, and he went on a rant about how internet forums are liars and professional reviewers are all on the take.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a bad experience, I do hope you were able to purchase the RS1x from another source.  I was in retail audio for many years and what that salesman did was horribly wrong.

Congratulations on your final choice, I am sure you will love them.  They do take a bit longer to fully break in but boy is it worth the wait.

Have fun and keep us posted.
👍🏻


----------



## Shane D

RPKwan said:


> Here in HK(lots of Asian cities) we are spoilt for choice when it comes to Headfi/HiFi audio stores. Any given day you can visit about 10 or more and demo to your hearts delight.


And how is the service and selection?


----------



## ESL-1

qua2k said:


> Agreed. While I have not pad rolled with the rs1x specifically but with both the Hemp and GH2, the Flats are the best sounding pad among everything out there in my opinion. The only pads I have not tried are the ZMF beyer pad/adapter and Shipibo's as I have not heard them but can assume (hate doing this) that they would have a very similar sound profile to the Beautiful Audio and Dekoni's.


I currently have Grado flats on the PS500e, RS1e in addition to my vintage RS1 & Signature HP2 (as they were designed) as are the Hemp & Sr325x.

As a long term experiment I have the Beautiful Audio hybrids on my GH2, which I find works well for me especially as I have an assortment of Grados to listen to.  That was a recommendation from another member I know.  I do not get into any other pad rolling.

The main thing is to have fun and to please one’s self.

Enjoy


----------



## RPKwan

Shane D said:


> And how is the service and selection?


There is so much selection that if you don't like the service just go somewhere else.

Not to mention a massive second hand market and obviously proximity to the mainland. It's not an exaggeration to say you can pretty much get whatever you want here, except oddly the Diana. Some American brands are slightly harder to come by.


----------



## ESL-1 (Mar 29, 2022)

ESL-1 said:


> Congratulations, excellent IEMs, silky smooth midrange, good bass detail.  Enjoy.
> 
> **** I still have an almost new set that I might be thinking to sell as I still have two.  If anyone here might have an interest, reach out to me via PM.  I would rather give my fellow Grado fans first shot before I place an ad.  The accessories have not even been taken out of the box. ******


Just mentioning again that I still have a second set of Grado GR10e TOTL IEM that I will placing an ad to sell this weekend.

 They have maybe 20 hours of break in time on them, that’s it.  Original box with all accessories, none of which have even been taken out of the box.

As mentioned previously I rather give the thread members first shot in case anyone has an interest.

Excellent performance and easy to fit, they are very compact.

PM me if you might have a question or interest in them.

PS I would not be selling if I did not have my first pair.  Only two ears.


----------



## Zachik

qua2k said:


> with both the Hemp and GH2, the Flats are the best sounding pad among everything out there in my opinion.





quentinspriggs said:


> I haven't tried the Flats on RS1x, but they work great on my GH3.


Sorry for the somewhat of a Grado noob question...
Which pads are the *Flats*? I bought a pair of GH2 recently, and they came with the stock pads, I believe: 





I would like to try the Flats, since people really seem to like them!




ESL-1 said:


> As a long term experiment I have the Beautiful Audio hybrids on my GH2, which I find works well for me especially as I have an assortment of Grados to listen to. That was a recommendation from another member I know. I do not get into any other pad rolling.


So I guess you're only comparing the Beautiful Audio hybrids to the stock pads? (how are the stock pads called, BTW?)



ESL-1 said:


> Just mentioning again that I still have a second set of Grado GR10e TOTL IEM that I will placing an ad to sell this weekend.


Do you mind sharing how much are you going to list the IEMs for?


----------



## qua2k (Mar 29, 2022)

Zachik said:


> Sorry for the somewhat of a Grado noob question...
> Which pads are the *Flats*? I bought a pair of GH2 recently, and they came with the stock pads, I believe:
> 
> 
> ...


I believe they only come stock on the Hemps (& 325x, and 225x), correct me if I am wrong.





https://4ourears.com/collections/headphone-cushions/products/grado-headphone-replacement-cushion-f


----------



## Zachik

They look just like the TTVJ Flat Pads (https://www.ttvjaudio.com/TTVJ-Flat-Pads-for-Grado-Headphones-p/aat0000100.htm)
Are they any different?


----------



## quentinspriggs

qua2k said:


> I believe they only come stock on the Hemps, correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> https://4ourears.com/collections/headphone-cushions/products/grado-headphone-replacement-cushion-f


325x, and 225x now come with them.


----------



## mulveling

As far as the Grado-designed pads go (I haven't tried 3rd party pads), the flats (F pads) are awesome. I have TTVJ deluxe and standard flat pads - both are awesome, I haven't parsed out their specific nuances yet, but they each sound much better than L or G pads. We used to call the L pads "bowls". I never liked bowls on any Grado, back in the day - not even close. The G pads take what I dislike about the bowl pads even further, to an absolute extreme. I'm literally stunned at how much I hate the sound of G pads! I still dislike L pads too, but unlike the G pads, I can at least see why some folks like them. 

I have HF-1 and PS500e here too now, and they both rock with flat pads. The PS1000 is an oddball in that it simply has way too boosted bass for flat pads. That's why I did the reversed G pads on PS1000 - but bass is still a bit out of control, even that way. The GS3000e definitely had less bass than PS1000, so I'll try them with flats again (currently out for re-termination) even though I guess you're not supposed to with that model. 

With small cup Grados, flat pads are THE WAY, for sure (imo).


----------



## Shane D

RPKwan said:


> There is so much selection that if you don't like the service just go somewhere else.
> 
> Not to mention a massive second hand market and obviously proximity to the mainland. It's not an exaggeration to say you can pretty much get whatever you want here, except oddly the Diana. Some American brands are slightly harder to come by.


I am jealous! Congrats.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Zachik said:


> I would like to try the Flats, since people really seem to like them!


The biggest change from bowl pad are more intimate (forward) midrange, bigger bass punch, less airy treble, and overall more aggressive signature (in term of impact/bite).

Personally Hemp sound best with Flat, and I don't like it with bowl pad.

However, RS1x sound best with bowl pad, and less favourable for flat pad (it still sound ok, but not as balance as bowl pad). Flat pad also "kill" the soundstage in RS1x that should be the one of the main point of acquiring RS1x.


----------



## TheRealDz

TheMiddleSky said:


> The biggest change from bowl pad are more intimate (forward) midrange, bigger bass punch, less airy treble, and overall more aggressive signature (in term of impact/bite).
> 
> Personally Hemp sound best with Flat, and I don't like it with bowl pad.
> 
> However, RS1x sound best with bowl pad, and less favourable for flat pad (it still sound ok, but not as balance as bowl pad). Flat pad also "kill" the soundstage in RS1x that should be the one of the main point of acquiring RS1x.


For the benefit of us noobs, what is the bowl pad, vs G, L, etc?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

"Bowl" pads are the colloquial term for what Grado calls the G cushions. They are the big oval cup shaped pads that come on the GS and PS line.

L pads are the circular on ear style that are standard pad for most of the mid sized models like the RS line, the GH line, etc.

F pads are the flatter on ear style that come standard with the Hemp, 325x. They are the same as the "flat" pads that TTVJ sells. 

S pads are the really flat circular on ear pads that came standard on the SR60e, SR80e, SR125e, and GH3. Do any of the new X versions retain these pads? 





TheRealDz said:


> For the benefit of us noobs, what is the bowl pad, vs G, L, etc?


----------



## emorrison33 (Mar 29, 2022)

> Joaquin Dinero said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of the new X versions retain these pads?
> ...


----------



## mulveling (Mar 29, 2022)

What are now the L pads - we used to call those "bowl pads", before the huge G pads were introduced with the GS and PS series.

Yes, I definitely like the full mids, increased bass, tamed treble, and more intimate / small stage presentation that comes with flat pads. That's exactly what they do to the sound. This yields (for me) the "classic" hard driving Grado sound, doing what it does best. The Grado soundstage in current models with G pads is not something that appeals to me, honestly. Everything else about the sound is sacrificed to facilitate a larger soundstage. And other headphone designs (Sennheiser, Sony) are more naturally tuned for a large soundstage anyways, imo.

These was also a modified Sennheiser 414 pad that we called "vwap" pads because vwap was the name of the head-fi user who started that trend, back in the early 2000s. I think some people still use the 414 pads in this fashion. Vwap's were dyed dark gray and very nicely cut. They look a lot like flat pads, but have a sound between flat pads and L pads. They're great for Grado models that just have too much bass response (or too loose & boomy) to work well with flats. I remember specifically that the original SR225 fell apart a bit with flats, but vwaps were perfect.


----------



## Zachik

Joaquin Dinero said:


> "Bowl" pads are the colloquial term for what Grado calls the G cushions. They are the big oval cup shaped pads that come on the GS and PS line.
> 
> L pads are the circular on ear style that are standard pad for most of the mid sized models like the RS line, the GH line, etc.
> 
> ...


Excellent summary for us Grado noobs!!!

Quick question:
You wrote that F pads "*are the same as the "flat" pads that TTVJ sells*". TTVJ have 2 versions: Flat Pads for $25 and Deluxe Flat Pads for $50.  Grado F pads are $32.50. 
Are the TTVJ pads (especially the Deluxe version) better than the Grado stock F pads? 
Also, Grado ships for free, so Grado's pads and the cheaper TTVJ standard Flat Pads are equal in cost (shipped). Which one would be better?


----------



## mulveling (Mar 29, 2022)

I haven't really compared them closely for their sonic nuances yet, but I have brand new sets of TTVJ standard Flat and Deluxe Flat pads. They're visually identical, just like the flat pads I've always known and loved. The Deluxe pad's foam is SLIGHTLY denser and more resilient, which should impart some slight sonic differences. I have them on different headphones now but they both sound mostly like the old flat pads I know and love. Much closer to each other than to any other pads. Definitely my favorite pads for most Grados. The PS500e with Deluxe flats is my favorite Grado in-house right now 

Every Grado is like a different headphone with flats vs. any other pad. It's crazy.


----------



## ESL-1

Zachik said:


> Sorry for the somewhat of a Grado noob question...
> Which pads are the *Flats*? I bought a pair of GH2 recently, and they came with the stock pads, I believe:
> 
> 
> ...


The stock pads on the GH2 are L pads.

I will send you price info on my Grado GR10e via PM.


----------



## funkymartyn

mulveling said:


> These was also a modified Sennheiser 414 pad that we called "vwap" pads because vwap was the name of the head-fi user who started that trend, back in the early 2000s. I think some people still use the 414 pads in this fashion. Vwap's were dyed dark gray and very nicely cut. They look a lot like flat pads, but have a sound between flat pads and L pads. They're great for Grado models that just have too much bass response (or too loose & boomy) to work well with flats. I remember specifically that the original SR225 fell apart a bit with flats, but vwaps were perfect.


I have and use the yellow sennheiser 414 pads.  Nice and cheap.   I use them normal and also with the second hole cut and fit in reverse.  They're ok . I mainly use on my sr60.  But will fit them onto my sr125e soon .


----------



## funkymartyn

Sr60 with senn 414 pads / cush.  Fitted normal not cut or reversed .


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Zachik said:


> Excellent summary for us Grado noobs!!!
> 
> Quick question:
> You wrote that F pads "*are the same as the "flat" pads that TTVJ sells*". TTVJ have 2 versions: Flat Pads for $25 and Deluxe Flat Pads for $50.  Grado F pads are $32.50.
> ...


I dont think there is any meaningful difference. I'll bet a pallet of F pads that they all come off the same conveyer belt and then are randomly distributed into different boxes 😄


----------



## jonathan c

mulveling said:


> I haven't really compared them closely for their sonic nuances yet, but I have brand new sets of TTVJ standard Flat and Deluxe Flat pads. They're visually identical, just like the flat pads I've always known and loved. The Deluxe pad's foam is SLIGHTLY denser and more resilient, which should impart some slight sonic differences. I have them on different headphones now but they both sound mostly like the old flat pads I know and love. Much closer to each other than to any other pads. Definitely my favorite pads for most Grados. The PS500e with Deluxe flats is my favorite Grado in-house right now
> 
> Every Grado is like a different headphone with flats vs. any other pad. It's crazy.


The ‘flats’ (F-cushions) make the RS1x remarkable. Those should be the standard pad for the RS1x…. ‘to hell with the L?’…🤔


----------



## Prach

Hi Guys,

I got my new RS1e.
I found many scratches/imperfected parts as the attached pics.

scratches on yoke and metal mesh
fracture on wood
some stain on leather
pen marker on the york
I have asked Grado about these issues have been solves on RS1X or X series. 
So, they replied me "we cannot guarantee that any of our products will meet your high expectations".
Seriously?????

Has anyone else experience the scratches/defects on the new X series?


----------



## johanchandy (Mar 30, 2022)

Prach said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my new RS1e.
> I found many scratches/imperfected parts as the attached pics.
> ...


Hard to believe that is new with that much damage. I may have been lucky but I've bought quite a few Grados and none of them had cracks or scratches new. I don't think it is a high expectation to expect a brand new pair of headphones not to be cracked or scratched up. Sorry to hear this happened, can you return it for another set? Also was it possibly open box or a demo unit?


----------



## dr cornelius

Prach said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my new RS1e.
> I found many scratches/imperfected parts as the attached pics.
> ...


I went through three pairs of RS1x's with visual defects before settling on a pair.  I bought a pair of RS2e's in 2015 and the leather headband had a scratch on the top.  I will say that all of my Grados have been very durable over the years, but the QC is a little annoying...


----------



## mulveling (Mar 30, 2022)

To be honest back in 2006 I got a new RS-1 that I was pretty disappointed in. Not so much defects or scratches, but the wood looked very rough and unfinished, and in general it seemed like they were put together sloppily. Like a "Friday 5:00 PM" Grado. Probably the ugliest RS-1 I've seen. I also had a vintage "pink driver" RS-1 that was absolutely gorgeous.

That is indeed too much sloppiness on your set, imo. It should be B stock.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Prach said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my new RS1e.
> I found many scratches/imperfected parts as the attached pics.
> ...


This episode is abominable. It feels like they must have farmed-out their "support" to some clowns in a far away land who don't care about anything.

"Handmade in Brooklyn" sets high expectations for anybody. What you showed in these pics is inexcusable and it's 10X worse that they answered you like that. I hope you get it resolved.


----------



## Gippy

I don't like how every Grado box is now sealed. In the past, at least for the high-end models, the boxes were intentionally not sealed so that the dealer could open them in front of you and you could inspect the headphone before accepting the purchase. Then again, it seems Prach got it mailed, though in that case the dealer could still open up the box and show pictures. Oh well.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

You shouldn't have to deal with that on a new item, but Aluminum Black can work well for this type of thing. You can use isopropyl to remove the sharpie mark, then use it.






I think it's typically used for firearms but I've used it on chassis with success.


----------



## Prach

Thanks for all sharing.
I have returned my RS1e to local dealer.
This is the last time I would buy the Grado.
I cannot accept their QC and ignored customer service.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Prach said:


> Thanks for all sharing.
> I have returned my RS1e to local dealer.
> This is the last time I would buy the Grado.
> I cannot accept their QC and ignored customer service.


You may consider purchasing used. That way you can review the photos before purchase. It would be a shame to deny yourself Grados; there's nothing else like them. 

If the idea of used headphones bothers you, a quick wipedown with isoproyl alcohol and some new pads will make them fresh and clean. Just make sure to avoid smoking households if you don't smoke, that smell is very hard to get rid of.


----------



## Prach

dr cornelius said:


> I went through three pairs of RS1x's with visual defects before settling on a pair.  I bought a pair of RS2e's in 2015 and the leather headband had a scratch on the top.  I will say that all of my Grados have been very durable over the years, but the QC is a little annoying...


I would rather go to buy the other brands.
I can't imagine, how's Grado handle the high return rate?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9 (Mar 30, 2022)

Sadly you will be missing out on a special experience. I've never had an issue personally. I've probably owned ten or so Grados in the past 20 years, although many of those were used. I'm not apologizing for the quality issue, it's not acceptable, but perhaps spending a little more effort to procure another pair will make them that much more enjoyable. Aside from maybe ZMF you don't really get that hand-assembled vibe from any other manufacturer.


----------



## jonathan c

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Aside from maybe ZMF you don't really get that hand-assembled vibe from any other manufacturer.


For me, the handcraft h/p trifecta is Grado, Kennerton, ZMF.


----------



## Stevko

And handcraftet Beyerdynamic. They are always 100%!
Bought 2 Grado with dead driver in 2021. Grado have a job to do....


----------



## JaquesGelee (Mar 31, 2022)

Gippy said:


> I don't like how every Grado box is now sealed.


On the other hand, a "problem" with sealed boxes is, you think you got a brand new unopened box with headphones in front of you? Ehhhhh...

People just open the sides of the box and reglue them, return them as unopened. And you get a crappy pair with scratches or switched drivers/ headphones. Happened to me with three different cans.

Absolutely annoying. If i'll buy a new grado again, i'll do directly in a store and open the box in front of a dealer.

Handmade? Absolutely! New save packaging, better QC and a happy person on the support mail. Urgent!
Surely, some people are full of poison and it is hard for support.

As much as i like and still got some models and indeed i've lost myself in diy grado cans, this is unacceptable.

Especially the answers of the the person from e-mail support. Got same experiences.

Cheers ✌🏻


----------



## RPKwan

JaquesGelee said:


> On the other hand, a "problem" with sealed boxes is, you think you got a brand new unopened box with headphones in front of you? Ehhhhh...
> 
> People just open the sides of the box and reglue them, return them as unopened. And you get a crappy pair with scratches or switched drivers/ headphones. Happened to me with three different cans.
> 
> ...


Agree, that is a pretty horrible email response - not to mention the state of those headphones.

I've been pretty fortunate and the dealer here will let you demo if you're serious about buying which is a big plus.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I was chatting with Todd Green at TTVJ and he said the Hemps would be discontinued soon, so I went ahead and snagged a pair. 



In person the texture looks amazing. Seems they are including the new cable on it now. 



jonathan c said:


> For me, the handcraft h/p trifecta is Grado, Kennerton, ZMF.


Yes I forgot the Kennertons. They look divine. While the Gjallerhorn may not be the last word in resolution it is probably my best looking headphone.


----------



## qua2k

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> I was chatting with Todd Green at TTVJ and he said the Hemps would be discontinued soon, so I went ahead and snagged a pair.


Nice! However UGH at that new cable  IMO, it is about time... they have been "limited" coming up on 2 years now July.


----------



## Zachik

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Seems they are including the new cable on it now.


When I looked at the Hemp a while ago, I think I remember they had 2 versions - standard cable or the new (braided ?) cable. Price difference was $40-50 or so (I think)...


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9 (Mar 31, 2022)

Evidently this is Grado Labs...? I guess they like to go under the radar.








> When I looked at the Hemp a while ago, I think I remember they had 2 versions - standard cable or the new (braided ?) cable. Price difference was $40-50 or so (I think)...


Yeah it's $469 now. I guess they are taking a page out of Elon Musk's book (69,420)


----------



## mulveling (Mar 31, 2022)

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> I was chatting with Todd Green at TTVJ and he said the Hemps would be discontinued soon, so I went ahead and snagged a pair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still not a huge fan of the hemp wood (or the techflex cable ugh), but REAL curious on the sound. Let us know what you think of it compared to other Grados. I'd like to figure out my "ideal" Grado sound. Right now I'm thinking it's probably one of the small cup Grados, not GS or PS1000+ (probably not even RS-1), and definitely with flat pads. I'm really enjoying the presentation and balance on the PS500e and modded HF-1, both with flats. Still need to try an RS-2e or 2x.


----------



## ESL-1

Prach said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my new RS1e.
> I found many scratches/imperfected parts as the attached pics.
> ...


Hi, do you have the serial number or a photo of the product box that the RS1e was in?, that would allow a better assessment of the actual age of the pair you received from the dealer.   I think that your problem is actually an issue with your local dealer.  Not for you to mention the dealers name but it really sounds more like they sent you an older piece that they had, perhaps a demo or B-stock seeing the damage in the few photos you shared.  I look forward to you sending that serial number if you have it and a picture of the Grado box which I am sure you should have.  

BTW, where is the dealer located (country)?   

As we all know "perfection" is allusive at best.  Having been a Grado dealer for many years in my previous retail audio life I sold hundreds of Grados and never had one piece that had issues anywhere close to what you showed?   Were they all pristine?  Actually yes with very few exceptions and those were minimal and quickly taken care of by Grado Labs.   

Please send any other pictures, especially the box.

Thanks


----------



## gimmeheadroom

ESL-1 said:


> Hi, do you have the serial number or a photo of the product box that the RS1e was in?, that would allow a better assessment of the actual age of the pair you received from the dealer.   I think that your problem is actually an issue with your local dealer.  Not for you to mention the dealers name but it really sounds more like they sent you an older piece that they had, perhaps a demo or B-stock seeing the damage in the few photos you shared.  I look forward to you sending that serial number if you have it and a picture of the Grado box which I am sure you should have.
> 
> BTW, where is the dealer located (country)?
> 
> ...


Even if that is true, it doesn't explain the IDGAS attitude of the Grado rep. who responded to his well-documented concerns.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

mulveling said:


> Still not a huge fan of the hemp wood (or the techflex cable ugh), but REAL curious on the sound. Let us know what you think of it compared to other Grados. I'd like to figure out my "ideal" Grado sound. Right now I'm thinking it's probably one of the small cup Grados, not GS or PS1000+ (probably not even RS-1), and definitely with flat pads. I'm really enjoying the presentation and balance on the PS500e and modded HF-1, both with flats. Still need to try an RS-2e or 2x.


My initial impression is that it is much warmer sounding than a typical Grado, more of an Alessandro tuning. It comes stock with the flats which is nice  .


----------



## ESL-1

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Evidently this is Grado Labs...? I guess they like to go under the radar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Their location since 1951.  The front of the building has been redone so most of that graffiti is gone.  Too bad, it added some Brooklyn character to the look.
Curious about that possible price change.  Pricing is probably the one thing about Grados that should not be complained about.  Up until the new series there had not been any price rises in many years.  No other headphone company out there has held price points for anywhere near that timeframe.  

I can think of one current manufacturer who came out with a TOTL Flagship model at $4000 maybe 5 or so years ago.  After they sold a decent number they decided to drop retail down to $3000 for a time.  I don't know about you but if I had been an early supporter and purchaser I would have EXTREMELY upset with the immediate loss of value to the tune of $1000.  After a few months they arbitrarily raised the price back to $4000.  In the meantime they took the $1000 model in their lineup and dropped that down to $799 so I got burned for $200 in value, not a happy feeling.  BTW, the TOTL is now $4400, no improvements just more money.  Since they claim to build everything in house the current economy should probably less effect their cost.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

ESL-1 said:


> I can think of one current manufacturer who came out with a TOTL Flagship model at $4000 maybe 5 or so years ago.  After they sold a decent number they decided to drop retail down to $3000 for a time.



Hifiman is famous for this. $1899 -> $599 etc.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Anyone still rocking an RA-1? They're pretty cheap on the used market, $175-200. 

It's got that lovely vintage look:





I foolishly thought it might have been one of the first dedicated dynamic headphone amps but the ~1962 Koss A-220 and the ~1965 Shure SA-1 came well before it.


----------



## ESL-1

Prach said:


> I would rather go to buy the other brands.
> I can't imagine, how's Grado handle the high return rate?


They handle it by not having many returns or problems, they have never had a high return rate.  As mentioned I used to be in retail audio and was authorized for Stax, Sennheiser, AKG and Grado among others.  I sold more Grados than any of the others as they had a great combination of performance & real value.  Out of hundreds I sold during my more than 30 years in the retail audio business I only had a few that needed any sort of fix or replacement.  Of all the Grados I have had or still have there were none that ever needed service.  Excellent record in my experience.


----------



## mariopoli (Mar 31, 2022)

I just got a GS3000E and am burning them in. I noticed that as they get more time in they play louder. Not only does the sound change with burn in but so does the loudness. I never noticed this before with other headphones. When I first played them there was a 9 push button difference in apparent sound volume compared to a GH1 on my Mojo2 and now (after 3 hours of playing) its only about 3 push buttons.


----------



## Zachik

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Anyone still rocking an RA-1? They're pretty cheap on the used market, $175-200.


I was looking, but the used ones I saw were $350-400... I will wait for $200 (or less)...


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

This one is $300 CAD ($239). You might be able to wiggle them down. Last one went for $130 CAD ($104) but that's a bit lower than usual.


----------



## Zachik

I saw there are 2 versions: 9V battery powered, and AC powered (actually, DC powered with an AC-to-DC walwart).
Any consensus as to which is better?


----------



## joseph69

Prach said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my new RS1e.
> I found many scratches/imperfected parts as the attached pics.
> ...


 You either bought those used, as a demo unit or were told they were BNIB without seeing them. And if you were told they were BNIB, after seeing them in that condition why then wouldn't you have immediately brought them back to the dealer? I know I would've immediately brought them right back to the dealer and asked for another pair and let them take it up with Grado, but you accepted them in this condition and chose to contact Grado instead of your dealer which makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.


----------



## ESL-1

Zachik said:


> I saw there are 2 versions: 9V battery powered, and AC powered (actually, DC powered with an AC-to-DC walwart).
> Any consensus as to which is better?


Although I have not heard the plug in variant and I typically like having battery power (no AC grunge) when possible, at least on small amps.  Mates well with Grado phones (what a surprise).  Maybe I will let mine go one day.  I have had one a couple of times.


----------



## ESL-1

joseph69 said:


> You either bought those used, as a demo unit or were told they were BNIB without seeing them. And if you were told they were BNIB, after seeing them in that condition why then wouldn't you have immediately brought them back to the dealer? I know I would've immediately brought them right back to the dealer and asked for another pair and let them take it up with Grado, but you accepted them in this condition and chose to contact Grado instead of your dealer which makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.


I agree with Joseph69, he described the typical route to take if something as you described was the situation in this case. 

You don’t seem to mention any interaction (other than you returned them to him) with the dealer who sold them to you and would be totally responsible for what got sent to you and should have gladly taken care of you.  It is his responsibility to correct any errors as the authorized dealer for Grado and that was what you should have done.  

As in almost all electronics you do not get an international warranty but a warranty for your area which is obviously outside the United States.

  They do this to protect and support their local markets.  Otherwise everyone would buy where the pricing is best and take the item out of the country.  

Instead you choose to paint the manufacturer as the problem.  This is a very old story that still pops up it’s ugly head.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Zachik said:


> I saw there are 2 versions: 9V battery powered, and AC powered (actually, DC powered with an AC-to-DC walwart).
> Any consensus as to which is better?


The AC-DC version is an unusual split rail design that goes to a DIN connector. As the RA-1 is discontinued and if your AC adapter ever goes up, it would probably be impossible to buy an off-the-shelf replacement. It's also very large. I received the AC one in trade and have the hideous wall-wart but I'm building a regulated version to replace it: 






The 9V battery version should be better as it will have cleaner power. You'd probably want to get rechargeables to keep the cost down. Happy hunting!


----------



## Prach

ESL-1 said:


> Hi, do you have the serial number or a photo of the product box that the RS1e was in?, that would allow a better assessment of the actual age of the pair you received from the dealer.   I think that your problem is actually an issue with your local dealer.  Not for you to mention the dealers name but it really sounds more like they sent you an older piece that they had, perhaps a demo or B-stock seeing the damage in the few photos you shared.  I look forward to you sending that serial number if you have it and a picture of the Grado box which I am sure you should have.
> 
> BTW, where is the dealer located (country)?
> 
> ...





joseph69 said:


> You either bought those used, as a demo unit or were told they were BNIB without seeing them. And if you were told they were BNIB, after seeing them in that condition why then wouldn't you have immediately brought them back to the dealer? I know I would've immediately brought them right back to the dealer and asked for another pair and let them take it up with Grado, but you accepted them in this condition and chose to contact Grado instead of your dealer which makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.



First of all, let me clarify.
I bought the RS1e from local dealer in Thailand via their online store.
This dealer has sold the Grado's products for long time (almost 10 years++).

Since I bought it online, I haven't had a chance to open the headphone once I got the item.
I confirm, the box was sealed and new in box, not demo unit. But I don't know if it would be the B stock. 
So, I asked the dealer to refund and sent the RS1e back. They provided me the 100% refund and "very very very" good customer service.

Unfortunately, I didn't take a photo of its serial number. I missed. But I have the date of purchase on receipt of it.
I bought the GS2000e on this dealer and no any scratches or issues. It's 100% perfect.

Then, I sent the RS1e photos to Grado about that scratches and asked them about X series via email.
"Could you please let me know the scratches/imperfected part of RS1e (see attached pics) has been solved on X series?"

That's the real story. I would like to give the feedback to Grado to improve their QC and to know any same problems on X series.
They replied me as you can see "we cannot guarantee that any of our products will meet your high expectations".

This headphone is not just USD100. It's USD700. It sets high expectations for me.

If you get the $700 RS1e as mine, what should you do? Keep it?
I plan to buy the RS1x. But I have no confident to buy it that's why I asked GRADO.


----------



## ESL-1 (Mar 31, 2022)

Prach said:


> First of all, let me clarify.
> I bought the RS1e from local dealer in Thailand via their online store.
> This dealer has sold the Grado's products for long time (almost 10 years++).
> 
> ...


Humor me, describe what the box you had looked like or send better yet send  along a photo as I am sure you would have sent that photo to Grado along with all the other photos of situation. 

Hand made products may sometimes get out the door with an unnoticed blemish.  In such a situation you would again reach out to the dealer that sold it to you.  As an authorized dealer it would be his responsibility to take care of you unless there were other issues.

There is no way a headphone in that condition would ever get shipped out of Grado Labs.  Possibly a small blem as I mentioned, no one is perfect but NO Way that left Grado in that shape. 
Grado’s staff know their job very well and some of them have been there 30 years and more.  They also take pride in what they do and how the business has grown. 

Since you returned the headphone to the selling dealer you just need to call him to get the serial number.

That would be VERY helpful in this case.

Looking forward to one of the above.

Thanks


----------



## Prach

ESL-1 said:


> Humor me, describe what the box you had looked like or send better yet send  along a photo as I am sure you would have sent that photo to Grado along with all the other photos of situation.
> 
> Hand made products may sometimes get out the door with an unnoticed blemish.  In such a situation you would again reach out to the dealer that sold it to you.  As an authorized dealer it would be his responsibility to take care of you unless there were other issues.
> 
> ...


Yeah. I know, Grado has been there 30 years++. 
That's surprise me how's the RS1e look.
The selling dealer sent the box shot to me.
The serial number is #213693305


----------



## joseph69

I'll be an owner of the PS1000 4 times now sometime in April...and not to mention the PS1000e once, and the PS2000e as well.


----------



## ESL-1

Prach said:


> Yeah. I know, Grado has been there 30 years++.
> That's surprise me how's the RS1e look.
> The selling dealer sent the box shot to me.
> The serial number is #213693305


Thank you for that, it should suffice.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Prach said:


> Yeah. I know, Grado has been there 30 years++.
> That's surprise me how's the RS1e look.
> The selling dealer sent the box shot to me.
> The serial number is #213693305


I'm sure it's an isolated incident. Every human, and thus every company, makes mistakes. It's great to hear you found a dealer of the GS2000e and added them to your collection. Let's celebrate we're all headphone enthusiasts and music lovers here


----------



## RPKwan

Just received these pads from AliExpress. Leather earpads that fit my SR80 and RS2. Haven't tried them on GS or PS1000 but I think they may be too small anyways.

First impressions - very nice quality. Comfortable, they sit on top of my outer ear but the opening fits on top of my ear (if that makes sense).

Sonically, they definitely add some low-end to the already decent RS2. Soundstage seems affected slightly but I guess that's the tradeoff with thicker pads.

Very pleased for USD12 including shipping.


----------



## RPKwan (Apr 1, 2022)

RPKwan said:


> Just received these pads from AliExpress. Leather earpads that fit my SR80 and RS2. Haven't tried them on GS or PS1000 but I think they may be too small anyways.
> 
> First impressions - very nice quality. Comfortable, they sit on top of my outer ear but the opening fits on top of my ear (if that makes sense).
> 
> ...


I was wrong, they fit my GS1000i perfectly but completely change the sonic qualities. Taking soundstage away by at least 70% but bass is very nice. Warmer and less detailed, definitely not what I want my GS1000i to sound like. They're gonna stay on my RS2 and SR80.


----------



## carboncopy

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Anyone still rocking an RA-1? They're pretty cheap on the used market, $175-200.
> 
> It's got that lovely vintage look:
> 
> ...


I do sir and I very-very like it 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/post-16861741


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9 (Apr 1, 2022)

carboncopy said:


> I do sir and I very-very like it
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/post-16861741


Very nice review. Given the high gain and low volume play, you could easily switch out the potentiometer for something nicer. I'm not sure if a Blue Velvet would fit but The TKD definitely should: https://www.hificollective.co.uk/potentiometers/tkd-2cp-601s-potentiometer.html

EDIT: Based on a composite it looks like the Alps would fit.


----------



## qua2k (Apr 1, 2022)

RPKwan said:


> Just received these pads from AliExpress. Leather earpads that fit my SR80 and RS2. Haven't tried them on GS or PS1000 but I think they may be too small anyways.
> 
> First impressions - very nice quality. Comfortable, they sit on top of my outer ear but the opening fits on top of my ear (if that makes sense).
> 
> ...


Have you thought about taking out the inner black liner on the pads, see my highlight circle below? Curious if that would help matter a bit with regard to the change in sound. For another $12, experiment might be worth it  Does this person/shop also offer non-fenestrated version?

The issue I have with all of the 3rd party luxe sheepskin/velour flavors is that they are too thick of a pad. I think the thickness of the pad is having a side effect of having the driver further from the ear, therefore, changing the sound signature too much for my liking. Kind of like how the sound changes with a good car stereo, sounds good when you are in the car but once you step out of that spot... bass is out of control and muddy, which is exactly what I am getting.


----------



## RPKwan (Apr 1, 2022)

qua2k said:


> Have you thought about taking out the inner black liner on the pads, see my highlight circle below? Curious if that would help matter a bit with regard to the change in sound. For another $12, experiment might be worth it  Does this person/shop also offer non-fenestrated version?
> 
> The issue I have with all of the 3rd party luxe sheepskin/velour flavors is that they are too thick of a pad. I think the thickness of the pad is having a side effect of having the driver further from the ear, therefore, changing the sound signature too much for my liking. Kind of like how the sound changes with a good car stereo, sounds good when you are in the car but once you step out of that spot... bass is out of control and muddy, which is exactly what I am getting.


I did think about it removing that bit as well. Still experimenting but so far I still prefer the original Grado pads over these. It really dampens the treble and restricts the soundstage too much. The bonus is lots of bass and much more comfortable. I've ordered 2 more pads in larger sizes. They do vented, protein, leather and a hybrid if leather and fabric.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Paul W said:


> A few posts ago, I noticed with alarm that a member here has posted a Grado Hemp that has broken apart and has sent it in for repairs.  As a Grado Hemp owner myself, I would like to think of it as a rare, once-off incident.
> 
> But I saw the photos off a recently concluded auction in Japan where the seller has graciously declared upfront that the Grado Hemp on auction has cracks on the right earcup, possibly due to manufacturing defect.  But I'm thinking it could also be due to exposure to weather conditions after awhile.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul, just saw this post from earlier. My guess is that the composite is compressed before sanding and finishing, and perhaps that area did not have enough adhesive in the mix to maintain it's shape. 

If it's just from being dry, Feed-N-Wax would be a gentle way to protect the headphone. It's just beeswax and orange oil, the orange oil lubricates and the wax seals. Any unsealed wood products you own should be conditioned every couple of years to prevent them from drying out. Leather too, including headphone pads. I like the Orvis leather conditioner but they are all pretty similar. 

If the crack happens to your headphones, you could use wood filler to fill it in, sand and re-lacquer that area, or more easily just send it to Grado to be fixed.


----------



## Zachik

RPKwan said:


> I've ordered 2 more pads in larger sizes. They do vented, protein, leather and a hybrid if leather and fabric.


Can you please share a link to the seller on AliExpress?


----------



## mulveling

Back in the day, the SR325 had the driver mounted in plastic (like 125, 225), and only the outer cap was aluminum. Has that changed with 325e / 325x, or it it still the same? I borrowed a silver 325 many years ago (well before "i" series) and it was very engaging but also quite fatiguing after a short while. Way tipped up. Still, it feels like that model had some potential. I never could get as engaged by the original RS-1.


----------



## RPKwan

Zachik said:


> Can you please share a link to the seller on AliExpress?


https://m.aliexpress.com/store/5602411?trace=store2mobilestoreNew


----------



## jonathan c (Apr 1, 2022)

mulveling said:


> I haven't really compared them closely for their sonic nuances yet, but I have brand new sets of TTVJ standard Flat and Deluxe Flat pads. They're visually identical, just like the flat pads I've always known and loved. The Deluxe pad's foam is SLIGHTLY denser and more resilient, which should impart some slight sonic differences. I have them on different headphones now but they both sound mostly like the old flat pads I know and love. Much closer to each other than to any other pads. Definitely my favorite pads for most Grados. The PS500e with Deluxe flats is my favorite Grado in-house right now
> 
> Every Grado is like a different headphone with flats vs. any other pad. It's crazy.


I just received a _new_ PS500e and a few pairs of TTVJ ‘flats’. Off went the L-pads, on went the flats….A _great _combination: airy, detailed, exciting, panoramic, punchy! If I were an audio recording engineer, I would not hesitate to use these for my work!


 P.S. why even use the L-pads? ‘Cupped’ sound and not comfortable.


----------



## mulveling (Apr 1, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> I just received a _new_ PS500e and a few pairs of TTVJ ‘flats’. Off went the L-pads, on went the flats….A _great _combination: airy, detailed, exciting, panoramic, punchy! If I were an audio recording engineer, I would not hesitate to use these for my work! P.S. why even use the L-pads? ‘Cupped’ sound and not comfortable.


Nice!! Interested where you scored a new PS500e, and if they have another lol. Yeah, the PS500e with TTVJ Deluxe flats are becoming a big favorite here. The regular TTVJ flats are great too, but I think the Deluxe are even just a bit better. Agree the other pads can take a hike - really don't see any use in them at all, and they even become unbearable at higher listening volumes. The PS500e midrange with flats is beautiful, the treble keeps well behaved, and the bass is in better control and proportion than other Grados. And so engaging for music. They're walking a number of fine lines quite well! 

I wonder if the L and G pads are really optimized for low level listening. Either way, I don't like them at all!


----------



## jonathan c

mulveling said:


> Nice!! Interested where you scored a new PS500e, and if they have another lol. Yeah, the PS500e with TTVJ Deluxe flats are becoming a big favorite here. The regular TTVJ flats are great too, but I think the Deluxe are even just a bit better. Agree the other pads can take a hike - really don't see any use in them at all, and they even become unbearable at higher listening volumes. The PS500e midrange with flats is beautiful, the treble keeps well behaved, and the bass is in better control and proportion than other Grados. And so engaging for music. They're walking a number of fine lines quite well!


That was the last one 😢. The TTVJ deluxe flats basically trounce the standard Grado flats. At this point, I use / will use the deluxe flats with Hemp, PS500e, RS1x, GS3000e (sometimes); the G-pads: GS3000e (sometimes), PS2000e (always). 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## mulveling (Apr 1, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> That was the last one 😢. The TTVJ deluxe flats basically trounce the standard Grado flats. At this point, I use / will use the deluxe flats with Hemp, PS500e, RS1x, GS3000e (sometimes); the G-pads: GS3000e (sometimes), PS2000e (always). 🤷🏻‍♂️


Yep, that confirms I need to order another couple sets of deluxe flats! And damn, I hope Grado eventually releases a PS500x that rocks. I hate that I discovered this model after discontinuation. Do you rank any of your other Grados equal to or more highly than PS500e w/ deluxe flats? I'm trying to figure out where to go from here, Grado-wise, if anywhere. The GS3000e haven't done it for me yet, but I need to try them balanced. I liked the PS1000 a lot at first, but now they're taking a back seat. The HF-1 has a charming, nostalgic Grado sound for me but they're not going to be top dog. My feelings on the old RS-1 has always been kind of "meh".


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


> That was the last one 😢. The TTVJ deluxe flats basically trounce the standard Grado flats. At this point, I use / will use the deluxe flats with Hemp, PS500e, RS1x, GS3000e (sometimes); the G-pads: GS3000e (sometimes), PS2000e (always). 🤷🏻‍♂️


Interesting!

Five sets of Grado's? I love my Grado's, but...


----------



## mulveling (Apr 1, 2022)

Shane D said:


> Interesting!
> 
> Five sets of Grado's? I love my Grado's, but...


That's not a problem. I have 4 pairs of upper-line Stax and an L3000 I haven't been using for a while and sometimes forget I still have 
I recently pulled out a AKG K340 that had been in the closet for almost 15 years (it rocks).


----------



## jonathan c

mulveling said:


> Yep, that confirms I need to order another couple sets of deluxe flats! And damn, I hope Grado eventually releases a PS500x that rocks. I hate that I discovered this model after discontinuation. Do you rank any of your other Grados equal to or more highly than PS500e w/ deluxe flats? I'm trying to figure out where to go from here, Grado-wise, if anywhere. The GS3000e haven't done it for me yet, but I need to try them balanced. I liked the PS1000 a lot at first, but now they're taking a back seat. The HF-1 has a charming, nostalgic Grado sound for me but they're not going to be top dog. My feelings on the old RS-1 has always been kind of "meh".


=> PS500e + d/flats? I think that the RS1x + d/flats fit the bill. The RS1x require extensive break-in; patience is rewarded! The discontinued 😔 PS2000e + g/pads also fit the bill. Like you, I would be _very_ interested in PS500x / PS2000x even without a plated chrome exterior…


----------



## mulveling

jonathan c said:


> => PS500e + d/flats? I think that the RS1x + d/flats fit the bill. The RS1x require extensive break-in; patience is rewarded! The discontinued 😔 PS2000e + g/pads also fit the bill. Like you, I would be _very_ interested in PS500x / PS2000x even without a plated chrome exterior…


Very interesting, thank you! Well color me suddenly interested in the RS-1x. I'm surprised anything with g-pads could fit the bill, but I'll trust your judgement on PS2000e and at least keep them in consideration.


----------



## Zachik

mulveling said:


> The regular TTVJ flats are great too, but I think the Deluxe are even just a bit better.





jonathan c said:


> The TTVJ deluxe flats basically trounce the standard Grado flats.


Interesting!!!
I was going to order a pair of Grado flats, thinking the "genuine" Grado is better than TTVJ (or any other 3rd party pads)... 
The TTVJ Deluxe - are $50 (plus shipping). I can get almost 2 pairs from Grado for the same price! 
Do they ever go on sale @ TTVJ?  I am not in a hurry...


----------



## jonathan c (Apr 1, 2022)

mulveling said:


> Very interesting, thank you! Well color me suddenly interested in the RS-1x. I'm surprised anything with g-pads could fit the bill, but I'll trust your judgement on PS2000e and at least keep them in consideration.


I actually like the G-pads. For me, they are ‘Row M’ while the F-pads are ‘Row F’. When I am in the ‘mood’ for an airier / diffuse sound, it’s G; for a more intense / still panoramic sound, it’s F. (The Ls do not emotionally resonate with me…stay in ziploc bag…) EDIT:  I have used the G-pads on the RS1x ☑️ and have posted in this thread about the experience (as have others).


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9 (Apr 1, 2022)

mulveling said:


> Back in the day, the SR325 had the driver mounted in plastic (like 125, 225), and only the outer cap was aluminum. Has that changed with 325e / 325x, or it it still the same? I borrowed a silver 325 many years ago (well before "i" series) and it was very engaging but also quite fatiguing after a short while. Way tipped up. Still, it feels like that model had some potential. I never could get as engaged by the original RS-1.



It's still the same. The image below is from a Headphonia review. The wood inner cup is reserved for the PS500 I'd imagine.





They're fantastic* *with* *EQ, otherwise too shouty. If you don't have EQ, comfies and a recable will help with the balance. The Alessandro MS-2 are warmer. If the PS500 is too expensive, the Alessandro MS-2 are probably the second best Grado value/sweet spot IMHO. They are still somehow $299 after all these years.




> The TTVJ deluxe flats basically trounce the standard Grado flats.


I knew something was off when I tried the Hemps. The Grado flat pad isn't as nice, TTVJ is definitely better. It's costly though for a bit of foam


----------



## TooFrank

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Anyone still rocking an RA-1? They're pretty cheap on the used market, $175-200.
> 
> It's got that lovely vintage look:
> 
> ...


Agree, nice warm sound with grado's. I had one a couple of years ago, but there was a channel imbalance at low listening levels, so it had to go....


----------



## ESL-1 (Apr 1, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> I just received a _new_ PS500e and a few pairs of TTVJ ‘flats’. Off went the L-pads, on went the flats….A _great _combination: airy, detailed, exciting, panoramic, punchy! If I were an audio recording engineer, I would not hesitate to use these for my work! P.S. why even use the L-pads? ‘Cupped’ sound and not comfortable.


My, my, that stack always looks good.  Enjoyable to see the new actors "on stage."  Anxious to hear how the PS500e breaks in for you.  Those last PS500e's supposedly have an upgrade driver.  That certainly would make your timing spot on.


----------



## mulveling

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> It's still the same. The image below is from a Headphonia review. The wood inner cup is reserved for the PS500 I'd imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought so, thanks for the pic. Ah yes - Alessandros! Glad to see they're still made. And yes, much wow on the price keeping steady after all these years. What a nostalgia trip! MS-2 w/ TTVJ deluxe might be fun, for sure.


----------



## ESL-1

ESL-1 said:


> My, my, that stack always looks good.  Enjoyable to see the new actors "on stage."  Anxious to hear how the PS500e breaks in for you.  Those last PS500e's supposedly has an upgrade driver.  That certainly would make your timing spot on.


PS  I have been running my early 500e and RS1e with original Grado flats and am liking both.  Worth checking out I think........


----------



## TooFrank

So I have had music running in my new RS1x for a week or so. And admittedly (but not not unexpectedly) they sound much better now. Mostly the sound doesn't have the edges, that I heard out of the box. Ok so to night, I started out with the stock L pads. In general, they are not too uncomfortable to me, but I was curious to pad roll. So firstly, I tried the G pads. Similarly to the GH2s and the Hemps, I don't think they do any overall good to the sound. Yes indeed, more stage but less presence (oomph). Right now I am trying the F pads (not sure if they are deluxe or not - there should be a dot on the deluxe  - right?). Wow, they do indeed make the RS1x shine - just like the hemps - but in an apparently more controlled way. Will keep the flats on for the next days. (Haven't yet compared with my other Grado's)...


----------



## jonathan c

mulveling said:


> That's not a problem. I have 4 pairs of upper-line Stax and an L3000 I haven't been using for a while and sometimes forget I still have
> I recently pulled out a AKG K340 that had been in the closet for almost 15 years (it rocks).


…One of the most fun aspects of this hobby is a headphone (or amp or cable or all) variety. Putting a headphone back in the ‘active’ listening rotation after a _long_ hiatus is often exciting and revelatory - almost like getting a new headphone without 💸…So when I read about culling the headphone herd (Shane…),…😒…


----------



## ESL-1

jonathan c said:


> …One of the most fun aspects of this hobby is a headphone (or amp or cable or all) variety. Putting a headphone back in the ‘active’ listening rotation after a _long_ hiatus is often exciting and revelatory - almost like getting a new headphone without 💸…So when I read about culling the headphone herd (Shane…),…😒…


Yes, but I have too much “Stuff”.  It is not this hobby alone but I have one worse than the headphones and a couple of lesser ones…. But, boy is it Fun!


----------



## Blueshound24

jonathan c said:


> That was the last one 😢. The TTVJ deluxe flats basically trounce the standard Grado flats. At this point, I use / will use the deluxe flats with Hemp, PS500e, RS1x, GS3000e (sometimes); the G-pads: GS3000e (sometimes), PS2000e (always). 🤷🏻‍♂️


 
So what is the difference between the TTVJ standard flats ($25) and the TTVJ deluxe flats ($50), besides $25?


----------



## TooFrank

ESL-1 said:


> Yes, but I have too much “Stuff”.  It is not this hobby alone but I have one worse than the headphones and a couple of lesser ones…. But, boy is it Fun!


Holy mackerel..... I can see your challenge You must live in a big place? Hope you enjoy every bit....


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


> …One of the most fun aspects of this hobby is a headphone (or amp or cable or all) variety. Putting a headphone back in the ‘active’ listening rotation after a _long_ hiatus is often exciting and revelatory - almost like getting a new headphone without 💸…So when I read about culling the headphone herd (Shane…),…😒…


I have culled my collection hugely! From ten sets to seven and I am thinking of going to six. I could never imagine more than two of one brand though. But of course personal preferences are what drive this hobby.

Still thinking of the RS1x's though...


----------



## TooFrank

Shane D said:


> I have culled my collection hugely! From ten sets to seven and I am thinking of going to six. I could never imagine more than two of one brand though. But of course personal preferences are what drive this hobby.
> 
> Still thinking of the RS1x's though...


Six - what an ambition - will think/dream of that: Besides my 7 Grado's, I also have HD650, Stellia, Arya, B&O H6, H7, H95...not talking about iems....Sad, sad addiction, should see someone .... soon - But I do love my new RS1X though


----------



## mulveling (Apr 1, 2022)

Blueshound24 said:


> So what is the difference between the TTVJ standard flats ($25) and the TTVJ deluxe flats ($50), besides $25?


The deluxe pads are made of slightly firmer and more resilient foam, somewhat apparent when pinched or pressed. And they magically sound better. Other than that, they're visually identical. Obviously the foam density and porosity will affect its acoustic properties. I'd like to think Todd ordered a large range of foams/treatments and trialed which one sounds best for Grados.


----------



## jonathan c

Blueshound24 said:


> So what is the difference between the TTVJ standard flats ($25) and the TTVJ deluxe flats ($50), besides $25?


For me, comfort and a better mix of sound diffusion and sound ‘impact’.


----------



## Halimj7

Does anyone here have experience with ps1000e or ps2000 and would anyone recommend this for someone looking for something faster than a Utopia?


----------



## Pirastro

jonathan c said:


> That was the last one 😢. The TTVJ deluxe flats basically trounce the standard Grado flats. At this point, I use / will use the deluxe flats with Hemp, PS500e, RS1x, GS3000e (sometimes); the G-pads: GS3000e (sometimes), PS2000e (always). 🤷🏻‍♂️


Hemps come with deluxe pads.  I actually bought the deluxe pads and compared them…EXACTLY the same!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9 (Apr 1, 2022)

mulveling said:


> The deluxe pads are made of slightly firmer and more resilient foam, somewhat apparent when pinched or pressed. And they magically sound better. Other than that, they're visually identical. Obviously the foam density and porosity will affect its acoustic properties. I'd like to think Todd ordered a large range of foams/treatments and trialed which one sounds best for Grados.


Right, it's a little stiffer on the outer part of the pad. It makes the bass attack a little more visceral.



> Hemps come with deluxe pads. I actually bought the deluxe pads and compared them…EXACTLY the same!


Unless TTVJ changed the formula recently they are different. You should be able to feel the texture difference.


----------



## jonathan c

Shane D said:


> I have culled my collection hugely! From ten sets to seven and I am thinking of going to six. I could never imagine more than two of one brand though. But of course personal preferences are what drive this hobby.
> 
> Still thinking of the RS1x's though...


….just Grado it!…..😜


----------



## mulveling

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Right, it's a little stiffer on the outer part of the pad. It makes the bass attack a little more visceral.


Yes, I definitely heard this with the deluxe pads. Worth the price! I'm a fan.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

mulveling said:


> Yes, I definitely heard this with the deluxe pads. Worth the price! I'm a fan.



Yep, I think if you have SR-325/MS-2 or higher they are actually a good value. $50 for foam, imagine that. If you have a PS-1000 / GS-1000 or higher those are specifically tuned for the G cush FYI.


----------



## Zachik

Pirastro said:


> Hemps come with deluxe pads.  I actually bought the deluxe pads and compared them…EXACTLY the same!


Are you saying genuine Grado F pads are identical to TTVJ Deluxe flats?


----------



## Tensen

RPKwan said:


> I was wrong, they fit my GS1000i perfectly but completely change the sonic qualities. Taking soundstage away by at least 70% but bass is very nice. Warmer and less detailed, definitely not what I want my GS1000i to sound like. They're gonna stay on my RS2 and SR80.


I got those also. Thought I’d give them a shot.  The sound better if you cut out the cloth liner.  Ultimately sq not what I liked on either 80x or 325x.  They are comfortable though


----------



## jonathan c (Apr 2, 2022)

Zachik said:


> Are you saying genuine Grado F pads are identical to TTVJ Deluxe flats?


When I compare Grado Fs to TTVJ Deluxes on the PS500e and on the RS1x: (a) the TTVJs are firmer around the edges, (b) the TTVJs are a few millimetres thicker around the earspeakers, (c) and the sound is better with the TTVJs!


----------



## Stevko

Haven’t listen to my Grados for a month😳


----------



## Pirastro

Zachik said:


> Are you saying genuine Grado F pads are identical to TTVJ Deluxe flats?


Yes.  They are the same, both physically and in sound.  Saying otherwise definitely helps justify the ridiculous price, tho.


----------



## DTgill

Stevko said:


> Haven’t listen to my Grados for a month😳


----------



## oryan_dunn

Pirastro said:


> Yes.  They are the same, both physically and in sound.  Saying otherwise definitely helps justify the ridiculous price, tho.


Not sure if we're allowed to link to other forums, but here is a couple posts with pictures detailing the difference between the ttvj deluxe and F pads.  There are physical differences and slight differences in the frequency response.  The ttvj deluxe were around before the recent revival of the F pads, so the price was somewhat driven by ttvj being able to charge it due to being the only way to get a classic flat pad.  At this point, I'm not sure why you'd pay almost double for the ttvj over the F pad.
https://www.superbestaudiofriends.o...5x-review-and-measurements.11120/#post-351566


----------



## jonathan c

Stevko said:


> Haven’t listen to my Grados for a month😳


Well, get to it!…


----------



## Stevko

jonathan c said:


> Well, get to it!…


Gonna put my 1770 in the box 😜


----------



## jonathan c

Stevko said:


> Gonna put my 1770 in the box 😜


I am happy to hear that someone else does not use headphone stands…


----------



## Stevko

jonathan c said:


> I am happy to hear that someone else does not use headphone stands…


Nice collection.
All my HP’s are stored in boxes


----------



## Zachik

Zachik said:


> Are you saying genuine Grado F pads are identical to TTVJ Deluxe flats?





jonathan c said:


> When I compare Grado Fs to TTVJ Deluxes on the PS500e and on the RS1x: (a) the TTVJs are firmer around the edges, (b) the TTVJs are a few millimetres thicker around the earspeakers, (c) and the sound is better with the TTVJs!





Pirastro said:


> Yes.  They are the same, both physically and in sound.  Saying otherwise definitely helps justify the ridiculous price, tho.





oryan_dunn said:


> Not sure if we're allowed to link to other forums, but here is a couple posts with pictures detailing the difference between the ttvj deluxe and F pads.  There are physical differences and slight differences in the frequency response.  The ttvj deluxe were around before the recent revival of the F pads, so the price was somewhat driven by ttvj being able to charge it due to being the only way to get a classic flat pad.  At this point, I'm not sure why you'd pay almost double for the ttvj over the F pad.
> https://www.superbestaudiofriends.o...5x-review-and-measurements.11120/#post-351566


Haha. Obviously, no consensus here! 
I wonder if Grado changed their F pads... In the link above (by @oryan_dunn) - I saw this photo and caption: 





BUT, here is the photo from Grado's online store of the F pads:




So... maybe Grado changed their F pads in recent years? 

Anyhow, I think I will just go with the Grado pads!

Thanks everyone for your feedback


----------



## funkymartyn

oryan_dunn said:


> Not sure if we're allowed to link to other forums, but here is a couple posts with pictures detailing the difference between the ttvj deluxe and F pads.  There are physical differences and slight differences in the frequency response.  The ttvj deluxe were around before the recent revival of the F pads, so the price was somewhat driven by ttvj being able to charge it due to being the only way to get a classic flat pad.  At this point, I'm not sure why you'd pay almost double for the ttvj over the F pad.
> https://www.superbestaudiofriends.o...5x-review-and-measurements.11120/#post-351566


Good to know this ,  but where can you buy the  F  pads in the  .uk. ??


----------



## Pirastro

oryan_dunn said:


> Not sure if we're allowed to link to other forums, but here is a couple posts with pictures detailing the difference between the ttvj deluxe and F pads.  There are physical differences and slight differences in the frequency response.  The ttvj deluxe were around before the recent revival of the F pads, so the price was somewhat driven by ttvj being able to charge it due to being the only way to get a classic flat pad.  At this point, I'm not sure why you'd pay almost double for the ttvj over the F pad.
> https://www.superbestaudiofriends.o...5x-review-and-measurements.11120/#post-351566


The pictures in the link show two pads that are obviously different in size and form.  The pads that come with the Hemp are exactly the same size and shape as TTVJ Deluxe.  I will post pictures soon.


----------



## ESL-1 (Apr 2, 2022)

oryan_dunn said:


> Not sure if we're allowed to link to other forums, but here is a couple posts with pictures detailing the difference between the ttvj deluxe and F pads.  There are physical differences and slight differences in the frequency response.  The ttvj deluxe were around before the recent revival of the F pads, so the price was somewhat driven by ttvj being able to charge it due to being the only way to get a classic flat pad.  At this point, I'm not sure why you'd pay almost double for the ttvj over the F pad.
> https://www.superbestaudiofriends.o...5x-review-and-measurements.11120/#post-351566


The fact is Grado has never stopped offering their flat pads, I have been buying as I need for a number of years.
The Joseph Grado Signature HP1000 series and the first edition of the RS1 were both fitted with and tuned to original flats so they almost always had them available and pricing was reasonable.  Since I have both of those I always kept them in fresh flats. 

I was part of an experiment where we tried flats vs. original (usually L cushions) and we found that some of us preferred the sonic results with the F on certain models.

I now have flats on my PS500e & RS1e in addition to the oldies.


----------



## Freia

Speaking of flats, just how similar are they compared to S cushions in terms of thickness? You guys got me wondering ,and as of now I’m using quarter-modded Yaxi’s S pads. They sort of resemble the flat pads and I can always add tiny cuts around the hole but I doubt it will have any effect.


----------



## Halimj7

Shane D said:


> Interesting!
> 
> Five sets of Grado's? I love my Grado's, but...


How is the ps2000?


----------



## qua2k (Apr 2, 2022)

Zachik said:


> Haha. Obviously, no consensus here!
> I wonder if Grado changed their F pads... In the link above (by @oryan_dunn) - I saw this photo and caption:
> 
> 
> ...


I am of the opinion the 'new' Grado F pad that came out first with the Hemps are the TTVJ Deluxe pad, the very same. When they were first included with the Hemps (pre X models), the same F pads were available on the TTVJ web site for purchase. They were not available for purchase from 4ourears until last summer, almost a year after the Hemps were released. It was also rumored (not sure if confirmed) that the new F pad was TTVJ's creation and they supplied it to Grado for the Hemps, hence the change in the picture above. The timing of the Hemps, changing from the old F, too many dots connected which leads me to believe they are the same.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Freia said:


> Speaking of flats, just how similar are they compared to S cushions in terms of thickness? You guys got me wondering ,and as of now I’m using quarter-modded Yaxi’s S pads. They sort of resemble the flat pads and I can always add tiny cuts around the hole but I doubt it will have any effect.


The flat pads have several different density foam layers, and the top layer is quite dense, I think the cuts are just to make it easier to get it on the headphone.  The denser foam also contributes to the sound differences.  Quarter mod S pads are much more soft and sound different to F pads.


----------



## oryan_dunn

ESL-1 said:


> The fact is Grado has never stopped offering their flat pads, I have been buying as I need for a number of years.
> The Joseph Grado Signature HP1000 series and the first edition of the RS1 were both fitted with and tuned to original flats so they almost always had them available and pricing was reasonable.  Since I have both of those I always kept them in fresh flats.
> 
> I was part of an experiment where we tried flats vs. original (usually L cushions) and we found that some of us preferred the sonic results with the F on certain models.
> ...


Did you have to call to get them?  They definitely weren't available via 4ourears.com nor any other online place.  A few years ago when I got my ttvj flats, that was the only place I found to get decent flat pads.
https://web.archive.org/web/2018032...ado_Headphone_Replacement_Cushions_s/1673.htm
You can play around on the archive to see what was available when, and even going back years, they never stocked the flat pads until very recently on their official website.


----------



## Freia

oryan_dunn said:


> The flat pads have several different density foam layers, and the top layer is quite dense,


Guess there’s only one way to find out


----------



## ESL-1

oryan_dunn said:


> Did you have to call to get them?  They definitely weren't available via 4ourears.com nor any other online place.  A few years ago when I got my ttvj flats, that was the only place I found to get decent flat pads.
> https://web.archive.org/web/2018032...ado_Headphone_Replacement_Cushions_s/1673.htm
> You can play around on the archive to see what was available when, and even going back years, they never stocked the flat pads until very recently on their official website.


Interesting, I never had a problem regarding availability.  Minor mystery.


----------



## oryan_dunn

ESL-1 said:


> Interesting, I never had a problem regarding availability.  Minor mystery.


Where did you buy your pads from?
I found a post from 2004 that said ttvj was the only place to get the flats, and that was what I remember as well.  Even after the Hemps came out, ttvj was still the only place to get flats until Grado started selling the F pad last year.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/are-these-the-grado-flat-pads.59531/#post-677829


----------



## jonathan c

jonathan c said:


> Grado Labs to ‘jonathan c’: send it in.


Well, the Hemp is back, as good as / better than new, from Grado Labs. 👍


----------



## Shane D

Halimj7 said:


> How is the ps2000?


I don't own the PS2000.


----------



## jonathan c

Halimj7 said:


> How is the ps2000?


I can tell you about the PS2000e…


----------



## Paul W

jonathan c said:


> Well, the Hemp is back, as good as / better than new, from Grado Labs. 👍


That's good news!  Your highlighting of the breakage has been invaluable for Grado Hemp owners here.

I'd like to take this opportunity to remind all Grado Hemp owners to condition the Hemp earcups with oils & wax recommended by several members so far, all of which are greatly appreciated.


----------



## qua2k (Apr 2, 2022)

F pads from 4ourears the way to go.


----------



## ESL-1 (Apr 2, 2022)

oryan_dunn said:


> Where did you buy your pads from?
> I found a post from 2004 that said ttvj was the only place to get the flats, and that was what I remember as well.  Even after the Hemps came out, ttvj was still the only place to get flats until Grado started selling the F pad last year.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/are-these-the-grado-flat-pads.59531/#post-677829


I called the local rep or direct to Grado Labs.  Remember, I was a dealer of Grado along with several other unique & interesting lines like Stax, Sennheiser and AKG.  If there was any question Or issue I was usually the one to reach out if necessary.

It was Fun


----------



## Halimj7

Halimj7 said:


> How is the ps2000?


Anyone please?


----------



## ESL-1 (Apr 2, 2022)

Halimj7 said:


> Anyone please?


My answer of course merely reflects my thoughts.  As is said YMMV.

I feel that the PS2000e was the best sounding Grado ever made.  Low reaching superbly detailed bass, their excellent midrange and airy top end.  Very open and more refined.  They are always within reach along with some other favorites of mine.  They also needed LOTS of playtime to really break in, over 200 hours.  They also scale well.
My two cents.


----------



## headfry

PANURUS said:


> I have the PS2000e, the PS500e and the GR10e.
> If the PS series is great for details, the GR10e gives more details with very difficult tracks.
> i was very estonish when the GR10e gives me a better audition in Philip Glass Akhenaten Act3 scene 2 @ 5 min. The percussions are more audible.
> When my 2 friends ( Grado lovers with PS2000e and Chord mojo owners )  listen to my GR10e, they buy one the next week.
> ...


I'm loving the GR10e too, using with Mojo 2.....I'm a lowish volume listener. Also have the GS1000i and SR225e, I use the 225e's most of the time but love the other two. I think that the GR10e is overlooked by too many looking to buy an IEM, rarely see it mentioned in these forums.


----------



## jonathan c (Apr 2, 2022)

Paul W said:


> That's good news!  Your highlighting of the breakage has been invaluable for Grado Hemp owners here.
> 
> I'd like to take this opportunity to remind all Grado Hemp owners to condition the Hemp earcups with oils & wax recommended by several members so far, all of which are greatly appreciated.


I will say that the hemp (compressed?) in the return Hemp looks darker and denser than that of its predecessor. And I agree with the maintenance above 👍.


----------



## Luckyleo

Stevko said:


> Nice collection.
> All my HP’s are stored in boxes


Not practical for me....


----------



## Kento6395

I always get something. I like to dismantle and tamper. The latest MS1 First Edition has been surgically inserted into the 3.5mm connector already , I think where will be dissected So let's ring the good stuff. The purple inner cable is the XLO Ultra Plus U12 Shotgun and the upgrade cable, I tried the existing Focal Clear and it sounded very good. Go up a lot. The voice is so sweet 😂


----------



## qua2k (Apr 2, 2022)

carboncopy said:


> I do sir and I very-very like it
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/post-16861741


Would it be possible to mod a RA-1 to have 4.4 balanced output rather than stock 6.5? Thinking out loud.


----------



## jonathan c

ESL-1 said:


> My answer of course merely reflects my thoughts.  As is said YMMV.
> 
> I feel that the PS2000e was the best sounding Grado ever made.  Low reaching superbly detailed bass, their excellent midrange and airy top end.  Very open and more refined.  They are always within reach along with some other favorites of mine.  They also needed LOTS of playtime to really break in, over 200 hours.  They also scale well.
> My two cents.


You said it _all_ ! 👍


----------



## DTgill

Luckyleo said:


> Not practical for me....


In the jungle

I love it...


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9 (Apr 2, 2022)

qua2k said:


> Would it be possible to mod a RA-1 to have 4.4 balanced output rather than stock 6.5? Thinking out loud.



Nah it's single ended all the way through... unless you wanted unbalanced sound with a 4.4mm output.



> I always get something. I like to dismantle and tamper. The latest MS1 First Edition has been surgically inserted into the 3.5mm connector already , I think where will be dissected So let's ring the good stuff. The purple inner cable is the XLO Ultra Plus U12 Shotgun and the upgrade cable, I tried the existing Focal Clear and it sounded very good. Go up a lot. The voice is so sweet


I was doing a little bit of surgery myself today. Put a fresh new cable on a 325e with a Furutech 3.5mm mini. Also added some dynamat damping to the drivers. The old cable had that gross looking twisting above the Y-Split. The seller claimed they were NOS but I doubt it. Those Grado 32s look pristine, these 325 drivers look like they fell off a truck  Fortunately when put back together you don't have to look at the inside!





Here's the Peace EQ setting for them:





The PS-1000 is much more flat


----------



## RPKwan (Apr 3, 2022)

I've been listening starting with my SR80, which I think to myself "damn this is a nice sounding HP".

Then I put on my RS2 and think, "Wow, this bass and mids are so much nicer on these. Definitely an upgrade".

Ok, on goes the GS1000i and I think "Oh man, mids, soundstage, bass and total refinement. Strings sound so real and timbre is natural. Absolutely another upgrade from the RS2".

Then, my spontaneous purchase of the PS1000e that I said I would never get because of the weight goes on. I think "Damn, these are heavy but the resolution is incredible. Bass is tight, soundstage gorgeous and mids are insane with more details".

These are more of a side-grade to the GS1000i but they are spectacular in their own right.

Not to mention the GR10E which I'm still trying and loving.


----------



## Stevko

jonathan c said:


> Well, the Hemp is back, as good as / better than new, from Grado Labs. 👍


2 new cups/drivers?


----------



## Stevko

headfry said:


> I'm loving the GR10e too, using with Mojo 2.....I'm a lowish volume listener. Also have the GS1000i and SR225e, I use the 225e's most of the time but love the other two. I think that the GR10e is overlooked by too many looking to buy an IEM, rarely see it mentioned in these forums.


Considering to try the new mojo2.
My earmen sounds great,but everybody talking about mojo. 
Compared to my tr-amp the mojo have:
More power,EQ,crossfeed,smaller,no MQA(not fan of MQA), more inputs++

Are you using the EQ with your Grados?


----------



## headfry

Stevko said:


> Considering to try the new mojo2.
> My earmen sounds great,but everybody talking about mojo.
> Compared to my tr-amp the mojo have:
> More power,EQ,crossfeed,smaller,no MQA(not fan of MQA), more inputs++
> ...


I am but only slightly, depending on the Grado, even without the eq I enjoy it though.
With my 225e I sometimes lower the 3kz by 1 db and it sounds smoother/better balanced.
The crossfeed is fun, especially with my IEM's (GR10e),
it "feels" good on minimum with the IEM even though there's barely any sound difference. 
On older recordings bumping up the crossfeed can do wonders.

While these features are great to have the real benefit for me is the great sq and musicality for the
size and price. Partnering cable and gear is important too, when I was using a generic USB cable
with my Mojo 1 it only sounded midfi, moving up to an AQ Jitterbug and Curious Hugo Link
brought it into the big leagues, same for Mojo 2. I own both Mojos and wouldn't bother with Mojo 1
since the 2 is a very big upgrade IMHO.

Unless you're dissatisfied with the earman I'd stick with it, but definitely would recommend
demoing the Mojo 2 to see if it suits!


----------



## Stevko

I am satisfied with my earmen But always fun to try new gear


----------



## Fvizeu (Apr 8, 2022)

EDIT: I made a post about the F Pads I bought, but everything was perfect. Thanks Rich for the help


----------



## clundbe1

Just bought a pair of pokemon with wood and red headband... When trying to get rid of some gradoes ish... 🤷


----------



## oryan_dunn

Fvizeu said:


> I just bought some F Pads from Grado and they are a bit different from the ones on the Hemps. I don't think it makes any difference on the sound, but it looks cheap. Did anyone here get ones similar to these?


I wonder if for the initial production they just used ttvj deluxe flats, and once they decided to keep the hemp around and use the flats on the 225x and 325x they went with their own design.


----------



## Fvizeu

oryan_dunn said:


> I wonder if for the initial production they just used ttvj deluxe flats, and once they decided to keep the hemp around and use the flats on the 225x and 325x they went with their own design.


The photos of the 325X on the site are also similar to the Hemp. And of the F pads themselves, of course


----------



## Jlink18

Anyone here still rocking a vintage pairs Grado RS1's ? Recently picked up the Dekoni Velour pads and am very much enjoying them with my RS1's !


----------



## clundbe1

clundbe1 said:


> Just bought a pair of pokemon with wood and red headband... When trying to get rid of some gradoes ish... 🤷


Will test them against gh2, hemp, and ps 1000e sometime in the future.


----------



## jonathan c (Apr 3, 2022)

Stevko said:


> 2 new cups/drivers?


Certainly new cups: the hemp is definitely darker / denser looking than before the repair / replacement. AND, they sound great: a _wee bit less_ detailed than RS1x, with airiness-great soundstage-_kick_ in the bass. Very engaging! Fun!


----------



## headfry (Apr 3, 2022)

Stevko said:


> I am satisfied with my earmen But always fun to try new gear


update: my GS1000i's sound absolutely fantastic with crossfeed on minimum, 3 kHz + 20 kHz each 1 db up...
as a lowish volume listener in my setup this sounds endgame to me, I've never heard the GS's sound this good.

Again, evaluate for yourself with your gear, YMMV. Also, it can take some time for the brain to
be able to process the improvements in units like the M2.  And partnering cable etc. can
allow the M2's quality to come through, or not (generic USB cable for me didn't cut it).

I love reading reviews of products like Nelson Pass, Audio Research, LAMM and many others, purely for
enjoyment. Also fascinated by products like the Dave and M-Scaler, however for me the Mojo 2
in my system gives me everything I need. We live in amazing times for audio!

...have fun!


----------



## JaquesGelee (Apr 3, 2022)

Fvizeu said:


> I just bought some F Pads from Grado and they are a bit different from the ones on the Hemps. I don't think it makes any difference on the sound, but it looks cheap. Did anyone here get ones similar to these?


I got the Hemp here with delivered Pads, F Pads and TTVJ Deluxe Pads. All three pairs are different.


----------



## rasmushorn

I found a pair of vintage original SR325 in really good shape today. The headband has just a little wear and the cables have remained untwisted. With the L-cushion they are extraordinary. I was brought back to when I had the golden SR325. Same super open, airy sound but with weighty punch and slam. Refined treble and that crystal clear midrange. I am in love all over again! It is striking how well they still stack up against everything else I have.


----------



## rasmushorn

I think the vintage SR325 is probably the most enjoyable Grado in my collection right now.


----------



## mulveling (Apr 3, 2022)

Well guess who’s got an (almost) birthday PS2000e on the way lol. Hopefully this will conclude my Grado purchasing bender. Until they release a PS X series.

Really enjoying the PS-series Grados this weekend. PS500e is awesome. PS1000 is coming back into the fold too since it seems to scale well. Driving it balanced from a Headroom Max Balanced is such an engaging experience. I figured out to turn ON the filter (bumps up upper mids & treble) and OFF the crossfeed to counteract the effect of too much bass with the reversed G pads. So I'm sorta using the old Headroom controls as a kludgey, mild EQ. The "crossfeed" effect is much more apparent for its boost to bass than it is for changes to head-staging. Yeah, I see the value of using Grados with an EQ. The PS500e with deluxe flats is closer to the "right" balance as-is, so it sounds great either with filter and crossfeed both on, or all off (flat). Having filter & crossfeed both on does make the sound a bit more lively and exciting, though.

I've also noticed that the PS500e has very low listening fatigue for a Grado. You can listen reasonably loud for longer, no problem. The PS1000, I have to stop after a while.


----------



## mulveling

rasmushorn said:


> I think the vintage SR325 is probably the most enjoyable Grado in my collection right now.


Yes, that's the one I heard many years ago. That's what I think of as the 325. Incredibly engaging sound! Also very bright, though! EQ seems like a good idea.


----------



## qua2k

clundbe1 said:


> Will test them against gh2, hemp, and ps 1000e sometime in the future.


Should be an easy and straightforward test. Like testing a Corvette against a Porsche, Lamborghini, and Ferrari


----------



## clundbe1

qua2k said:


> Should be an easy and straightforward test. Like testing a Corvette against a Porsche, Lamborghini, and Ferrari


I once owned a Lada as in cars.. Could be a hidden gem. 🤷🤷


----------



## clundbe1

If someone like to trade my never used sr 200 against some limited wood Editions, please pm. Cognac please.


----------



## ESL-1 (Apr 3, 2022)

Jlink18 said:


> Anyone here still rocking a vintage pairs Grado RS1's ? Recently picked up the Dekoni Velour pads and am very much enjoying them with my RS1's !


Thanks for sharing.  Any impressions of the difference with the Dekoni compared to the stock flat pads the original RS1 came with and designed to.


----------



## ESL-1

mulveling said:


> Well guess who’s got an (almost) birthday PS2000e on the way lol. Hopefully this will conclude my Grado purchasing bender. Until they release a PS X series.
> 
> Really enjoying the PS-series Grados this weekend. PS500e is awesome. PS1000 is coming back into the fold too since it seems to scale well. Driving it balanced from a Headroom Max Balanced is such an engaging experience. I figured out to turn ON the filter (bumps up upper mids & treble) and OFF the crossfeed to counteract the effect of too much bass with the reversed G pads. So I'm sorta using the old Headroom controls as a kludgey, mild EQ. The "crossfeed" effect is much more apparent for its boost to bass than it is for changes to head-staging. Yeah, I see the value of using Grados with an EQ. The PS500e with deluxe flats is closer to the "right" balance as-is, so it sounds great either with filter and crossfeed both on, or all off (flat). Having filter & crossfeed both on does make the sound a bit more lively and exciting, though.
> 
> I've also noticed that the PS500e has very low listening fatigue for a Grado. You can listen reasonably loud for longer, no problem. The PS1000, I have to stop after a while.


Congratulations, an excellent score.  If second hand check with the seller as these really like a lot of break in time, 200 hours minimum.  Keep us posted as to your impressions. 

 Great headphone.  If it is the original black chrome finish Formula F11 top coat is one of the best solutions to keep them looking like pristine new always.


----------



## jonathan c

….enjoying the _many_ virtues of the PS500e which are ably manifested by support from the Lyr 3 (tubes are GEC L63 / CV1067)



….and with the TTVJ deluxe flats, note the height of the pad around the driver…🎼👍


----------



## JaquesGelee

jonathan c said:


> ….enjoying the _many_ virtues of the PS500e which are ably manifested by support from the Lyr 3 (tubes are GEC L63 / CV1067)….and with the TTVJ deluxe flats, note the height of the pad around the driver…🎼👍


When do you have ordered your TTVJ Deluxe Pads? Your ones look like the F-Pads and different to my posted ones!? 🤔


----------



## jonathan c

JaquesGelee said:


> When do you have ordered your TTVJ Deluxe Pads? Your ones look like the F-Pads and different to my posted ones!? 🤔


I ordered these ten days ago from ‘Todd The Vinyl Junkie’ website. They are definitely ‘taller’ around the driver than are the stock Grado F-pads.


----------



## ESL-1

Oh yeah, Lyr likes Grados, Grados like Lyr.  My Lyr is silver, maybe your black one sounds darker?  NO

Below:  hiding under the


----------



## TooFrank

jonathan c said:


> ….just Grado it!…..😜


get the Real Superior 1 eXperience ….


----------



## TooFrank

jonathan c said:


> Certainly new cups: the hemp is definitely darker / denser looking than before the repair / replacement. AND, they sound great: a _wee bit less_ detailed than RS1x, with airiness-great soundstage-_kick_ in the bass. Very engaging! Fun!


+1 agree very much with that description


----------



## Halimj7

clundbe1 said:


> Will test them against gh2, hemp, and ps 1000e sometime in the future.


How is ps1000e?


----------



## Zachik

Stevko said:


> Considering to try the new mojo2.
> My earmen sounds great,but everybody talking about mojo.
> Compared to my tr-amp the mojo have:
> More power,EQ,crossfeed,smaller,no MQA(not fan of MQA), more inputs++
> ...


I was using my 325x with iFi Gryphon yesterday for 2+ hours, and loved the combo!
The Gryphon has an awesome implementation of bass boost, which worked wonders with the 325x   
I would highly recommend considering the Gryphon as an option, too.


----------



## Fvizeu

jonathan c said:


> I ordered these ten days ago from ‘Todd The Vinyl Junkie’ website. They are definitely ‘taller’ around the driver than are the stock Grado F-pads.


Expect a increase on the bass, then. That's the impression I had with the Chinese pads that had an increase in height next to the drive


----------



## clundbe1

Halimj7 said:


> How is ps1000e?


Heavy and a stayer..


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

jonathan c said:


> ….enjoying the _many_ virtues of the PS500e which are ably manifested by support from the Lyr 3 (tubes are GEC L63 / CV1067)


That tube splitter mount looks like it was made for the Lyr  I assume the L63 heaters run at 300mA or less each?


----------



## jonathan c

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> That tube splitter mount looks like it was made for the Lyr  I assume the L63 heaters run at 300mA or less each?


Head-Fier / craftsman @Deyan made the adapter 🥇🏆. L63 heater current is 300 mA:


----------



## mulveling

Is the only difference between PS1000e and PS2000e mahogany vs. maple? Anyone compared the two?


----------



## chesebert

jonathan c said:


> ….enjoying the _many_ virtues of the PS500e which are ably manifested by support from the Lyr 3 (tubes are GEC L63 / CV1067)….and with the TTVJ deluxe flats, note the height of the pad around the driver…🎼👍


Ok, it looks like Todd took the flat pad and cut out a quarter-sized hole. We have been doing that for decades since Todd started offering the flat pads. What has changed?


----------



## Fvizeu

Fvizeu said:


> I just bought some F Pads from Grado and they are a bit different from the ones on the Hemps. I don't think it makes any difference on the sound, but it looks cheap. Did anyone here get ones similar to these?


I made a mistake here. The pads have the cuts on them, but I couldn't notice from the pictures alone. If you zoom in, you'll notice the cuts are there.

Sorry, guys


----------



## jonathan c

chesebert said:


> Ok, it looks like Todd took the flat pad and cut out a quarter-sized hole. We have been doing that for decades since Todd started offering the flat pads. What has changed?


The texture / firmness towards the edge of the pad…


----------



## chesebert

jonathan c said:


> The texture / firmness towards the edge of the pad…


So how does it sound compared with TTVJ flat with quarter hole mod?


----------



## jonathan c

chesebert said:


> So how does it sound compared with TTVJ flat with quarter hole mod?


I have not used TTVJ ‘regular’ flats 🤷🏻‍♂️.


----------



## chesebert

jonathan c said:


> I have not used TTVJ ‘regular’ flats 🤷🏻‍♂️.


I guess I will find out when flat bites the dust.


----------



## chesebert (Apr 3, 2022)

mulveling said:


> Well guess who’s got an (almost) birthday PS2000e on the way lol. Hopefully this will conclude my Grado purchasing bender. Until they release a PS X series.
> 
> Really enjoying the PS-series Grados this weekend. PS500e is awesome. PS1000 is coming back into the fold too since it seems to scale well. Driving it balanced from a Headroom Max Balanced is such an engaging experience. I figured out to turn ON the filter (bumps up upper mids & treble) and OFF the crossfeed to counteract the effect of too much bass with the reversed G pads. So I'm sorta using the old Headroom controls as a kludgey, mild EQ. The "crossfeed" effect is much more apparent for its boost to bass than it is for changes to head-staging. Yeah, I see the value of using Grados with an EQ. The PS500e with deluxe flats is closer to the "right" balance as-is, so it sounds great either with filter and crossfeed both on, or all off (flat). Having filter & crossfeed both on does make the sound a bit more lively and exciting, though.
> 
> I've also noticed that the PS500e has very low listening fatigue for a Grado. You can listen reasonably loud for longer, no problem. The PS1000, I have to stop after a while.


I have been trying to sell my PS500 from time to time...but every time I tried to put it up for sale, I listen to it and it reminded me why I still have the damn thing. It's like HD650 of Grado but is livelier and denser (not muddy) sounding and harder hitting. With modern dac and amp, sound stage has not been an issue for me. Everything sounds outside the cans and is well extended outside the cup.

I tried PS1000 back in the days and it didn't float my boat. Curious to hear your impression of PS2000e.


----------



## DTgill

chesebert said:


> I have been trying to sell my PS500 from time to time...but every time I tried to put it up for sale, I listen to it and it reminded me why I still have the damn thing. It's like HD650 of Grado but is livelier and denser (not muddy) sounding and harder hitting. With modern dac and amp, sound stage has not been an issue for me. Everything sounds outside the cans and is well extended outside the cup.
> 
> I tried PS1000 back in the days and it didn't float my boat. Curious to hear your impression of PS2000e.


I don't think I could sell my PS500 either.


----------



## Halimj7

chesebert said:


> I have been trying to sell my PS500 from time to time...but every time I tried to put it up for sale, I listen to it and it reminded me why I still have the damn thing. It's like HD650 of Grado but is livelier and denser (not muddy) sounding and harder hitting. With modern dac and amp, sound stage has not been an issue for me. Everything sounds outside the cans and is well extended outside the cup.
> 
> I tried PS1000 back in the days and it didn't float my boat. Curious to hear your impression of PS2000e.


What did you not like about Ps1000?


----------



## chesebert

Halimj7 said:


> What did you not like about Ps1000?


I don't remember that well. I if I had to guess, it was probably the typical Grado's slight hardness in upper mid and tilted treble. I may have a different view now with better electronics stack. So take what I said with a giant grain of salt.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

IMHO the PS1000 has a more precise, "reference" sound than the PS500 or SR325. It's not quite as fun or groovy as these models, but it digs into the music more and brings additional information. 

I'd consider getting a GS3000 but I prefer to get my headphones used to save a few bucks (and not have to worry about burn-in) and I'm concerned I'd end up with those incredibly similar looking knock-offs. The only differences I can tell are the blue paint on the driver and the genuine ones likely have the serial scratched into the bottom, but those two things are very easy to fake. The fake ones don't come in a box but that wouldn't stop someone from buying a legit pair and then putting the fakes in the box for sale. First world probs I guess


----------



## RPKwan

Fvizeu said:


> Expect a increase on the bass, then. That's the impression I had with the Chinese pads that had an increase in height next to the drive


I also found that the volume is louder with the thicker pads vs stock ones with the volume set. Strange.


----------



## RPKwan

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> IMHO the PS1000 has a more precise, "reference" sound than the PS500 or SR325. It's not quite as fun or groovy as these models, but it digs into the music more and brings additional information.
> 
> I'd consider getting a GS3000 but I prefer to get my headphones used to save a few bucks (and not have to worry about burn-in) and I'm concerned I'd end up with those incredibly similar looking knock-offs. The only differences I can tell are the blue paint on the driver and the genuine ones likely have the serial scratched into the bottom, but those two things are very easy to fake. The fake ones don't come in a box but that wouldn't stop someone from buying a legit pair and then putting the fakes in the box for sale. First world probs I guess


The PS1000e vs GS1000i, RS2 and SR80 is that it has much more resolution, or as mentioned a more "reference" sound. It still has the Grado flavor but sounds much better off a neutral solid state vs a warm sounding tube amp. Everything is just more precise and present. I like it alot but it is very heavy and uncomfortable for long periods of time, so I normally listen when I know I only have an hour or so.


----------



## chesebert

It would be incredibly sad and satirical if a knock-off HFM headphone turns out to have better build quality than the real ones.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

chesebert said:


> It would be incredibly sad and satirical if a knock-off HFM headphone turns out to have better build quality than the real ones.


You should see the knock-off Cardas cables. I'm a dealer and I don't think I could tell the difference unless I cut them open. Caveat emptor.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

clundbe1 said:


> Just bought a pair of pokemon with wood and red headband... When trying to get rid of some gradoes ish... 🤷


Yass! Those look amazing. Give us some impressions when you get em.


----------



## Stevko

Zachik said:


> I was using my 325x with iFi Gryphon yesterday for 2+ hours, and loved the combo!
> The Gryphon has an awesome implementation of bass boost, which worked wonders with the 325x
> I would highly recommend considering the Gryphon as an option, too.


Bought a ifi xcan last summer. Sounds great with my Grados. But missing a dac. So I sold it. Don`t have any balanced cans either.
The new Gryphon looks great, Since I don`t own any balanced cans, it is`n for me.
ifi Idsd with big jack and not balanced fits me more.


----------



## Gippy

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> I'd consider getting a GS3000 but I prefer to get my headphones used to save a few bucks (and not have to worry about burn-in) and I'm concerned I'd end up with those incredibly similar looking knock-offs. The only differences I can tell are the blue paint on the driver and the genuine ones likely have the serial scratched into the bottom, but those two things are very easy to fake.



For the first production GS3000e units, the lettering is taller and less uniform than what's shown on the mockup renders. By now, any older GS3000e units will have also changed color to a deep brown, as that's what cocobolo does over time. Another telltale sign is the hole pattern on the driver. The real ones use a different pattern that's unique to the GS3000e/PS2000e and the fake ones don't.


----------



## Shane D

If anyone has been thinking about trying out the Shipibo pads, they are back in stock. I just ordered a set a few minutes ago. I love my Beautiful Audio pads, but they do compress fairly quickly, so I wanted to try something different.

The cost is $65.00pr and shipping to Canada (3-5 days) is $20.00. All in US funds via PayPal.
As a reminder, they are in Poland.


----------



## qua2k

Shane D said:


> If anyone has been thinking about trying out the Shipibo pads, they are back in stock. I just ordered a set a few minutes ago. I love my Beautiful Audio pads, but they do compress fairly quickly, so I wanted to try something different.
> 
> The cost is $65.00pr and shipping to Canada (3-5 days) is $20.00. All in US funds via PayPal.
> As a reminder, they are in Poland.


I found a couple cheap ones on the bay I might try out some time. The main thing for me is distance to the speaker once they are fitted, if they seem to far, it is a no go.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/161451164529

https://www.ebay.com/itm/254237272236


----------



## Zachik

Stevko said:


> The new Gryphon looks great, Since I don`t own any balanced cans, it is`n for me.


I used it with 3.5mm non-balanced 325x... The Gryphon has both 3.5mm and 4.4mm headphone jacks. FYI.


----------



## Stevko

Zachik said:


> I used it with 3.5mm non-balanced 325x... The Gryphon has both 3.5mm and 4.4mm headphone jacks. FYI.


Buying gryphon and only use 3.5mm =  Buying a Ferrari and only drive it in the city


----------



## jonathan c

Stevko said:


> Buying gryphon and only use 3.5mm =  Buying a Ferrari and only drive it in the city putting it on cinder blocks


FTFY…[Reg. TM; © bcowen: 2021]


----------



## Zachik

Stevko said:


> Buying gryphon and only use 3.5mm =  Buying a Ferrari and only drive it in the city


I disagree, but that is my personal opinion.
This little device is an "audio swiss army knife". So many use cases are possible, and the sound is really good!
Yes, you won't use its balanced capabilities with the SE terminated Grado, but:
a. Even if the Gryphon were to be used as SE only - it is still worth it (IMHO).
b. Don't you have other IEMs / headphones that have balanced cables? I do...
c. Since it is priced roughly the same as Mojo2 (at least in the US) - I think you get more / better functionality for your money. The Mojo2 does offer more EQ possibilities, but the Gryphon bass boost is all the EQ that I personally need anyhow


----------



## Stevko

Zachik said:


> I disagree, but that is my personal opinion.
> This little device is an "audio swiss army knife". So many use cases are possible, and the sound is really good!
> Yes, you won't use its balanced capabilities with the SE terminated Grado, but:
> a. Even if the Gryphon were to be used as SE only - it is still worth it (IMHO).
> ...


Only own Grado and DT1770. All SE.
For me Mojo2 cost 230$ less.
No I don’t need EQ or crossfeed. Ifi’s solution will work fine for me too.
Ifi idsd cost only 25$ more than gryphon.


----------



## Stevko (Apr 5, 2022)

Stevko said:


> Only own Grado and DT1770. All SE.
> For me Mojo2 cost 230$ less.
> No I don’t need EQ or crossfeed. Ifi’s solution will work fine for me too.
> Ifi idsd cost only 25$ more than gryphon.


Gryphon only 320mW in SE/Mojo 600mW
Gryphon have BT and analog in,and a nice display ++
So both are good 
But since I am a SE guy. I rather take an old xdsd, micro idsd signature or a Mojo2


----------



## mulveling (Apr 4, 2022)

chesebert said:


> I have been trying to sell my PS500 from time to time...but every time I tried to put it up for sale, I listen to it and it reminded me why I still have the damn thing. It's like HD650 of Grado but is livelier and denser (not muddy) sounding and harder hitting. With modern dac and amp, sound stage has not been an issue for me. Everything sounds outside the cans and is well extended outside the cup.
> 
> I tried PS1000 back in the days and it didn't float my boat. Curious to hear your impression of PS2000e.


I think that encapsulates what I like about the PS500e pretty well. Sounds stage is smaller but not nearly as bad as I'd feared, and certainly not detracting from what values the PS500e offers. The HD650 have long posed a conundrum because they don't do anything spectacularly well, but they're decent at everything and so well balanced. I like their tonality better than HD800 series. But I can't use them for long before the slight dryness/graininess/veil in the midrange bugs me and I crave more excitement. I've finally reached a point where I have to admit the HD650 is going to end up boring me, and after almost 20 years their time here is done.

I still hate the PS1000 with G pads. And with flat pads, the bass is way overpowering and too distorted - so that's a no go. But I really like them with (awkwardly) reversed G pads, and maybe a little EQ to slightly subdue the bass. Agree with @HiGHFLYiN9 they are better technically than the PS500e (at least from the midrange up - not convinced on bass), and scale better with great gear. But the PS500e are just a ton of fun, low fatigue for a Grado, and quite possibly the BEST cans I've ever heard for heavy metal?!


----------



## chesebert

Don’t forget string and piano. Nothing produces a piano note like Grado - I should know (played for decades).


----------



## gimmeheadroom

chesebert said:


> Don’t forget string and piano. Nothing produces a piano note like Grado - I should know (played for decades).


Not even a pair of HD 600s?


----------



## chesebert

gimmeheadroom said:


> Not even a pair of HD 600s?


No. Not close at all. No LCD, no HFM, no Focal, no Stax, no HE-1. Nothing.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

chesebert said:


> No. Not close at all. No LCD, no HFM, no Focal, no Stax, no HE-1. Nothing.


You guys are costing me a lot of money 

Ok, of the zillions of seemingly identical models at least specwise, which is the best piano Grado?


----------



## chesebert

gimmeheadroom said:


> You guys are costing me a lot of money
> 
> Ok, of the zillions of seemingly identical models at least specwise, which is the best piano Grado?


Probably PS1 (too long since last listen), but I think PS500 is plenty good already. It’s the sound of soft hammer hitting string that Grado does so well in general.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

chesebert said:


> Probably PS1 (too long since last listen), but I think PS500 is plenty good already. It’s the sound of soft hammer hitting string that Grado does so well in general.


I know that sound very well. I also played for decades, and furthermore, I'm one of those guys who enjoyed having my piano tuned almost as much as playing it.


----------



## chesebert

gimmeheadroom said:


> I know that sound very well. I also played for decades, and furthermore, I'm one of those guys who enjoyed having my piano tuned almost as much as playing it.


Are you saying you have never tried Grado in your years of headphone listening? 😄


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

chesebert said:


> Are you saying you have never tried Grado in your years of headphone listening? 😄


He's in the Czech Republic, there may not be an accessible dealer.


----------



## TheRealDz

FedEx surprised me and delivered my RS1x a day early - woo hoo! 

Initial way too early impressions:  

1)  Its voicing is near perfect for me. I have no problem EQ'ing the hell out of my headphones to get my preferred sound...and the RS1x simply didn't need any. 

2)  There was absolutely no mid/treble harshness.  The interwebs had me concerned about some sort of grado shrillness, but there was zero fatigue produced anywhere in the spectrum. 

3) That said, it is pretty bass light at this point of less than an hour of burn in.  Changing to an aftermarket L pad increased the bass though. 

4)  It is quite detailed.  On some of my test tracks, I could hear a few things never heard before.  Pretty cool, this early in. 

5)  I am not yet hearing the openness or layering that I crave.  But that's what a few hundred hours of burn in should bring.  Or at least that's the hope.  Putting on some aftermarket G pads did help in this regard though. 

6)  The cocobolo wood finish is way darker than I thought - which is a good thing.  They are stunning in person. 

More to come...


----------



## JoeTho

Don't ever let anyone tell you that Grado doesn't keep it REEL!!!


----------



## joseph69

Thanks to Joe G (aka ESL-1) for gifting me a GR10e which I've been listening to for the past 3+hrs via my Schiit Magni/Modi stack, which is 
my desktop setup. I'm simply amazed with what I'm hearing right out of the box. This is my first time ever hearing an IEM and I had no clue that an IEM could sound this damn good. These are taking me back to when I first heard the SR80i which resulted in rediscovered my entire music library. I'd highly recommend the GR10e to anyone looking for an alternative to a full sized Grado with amazing sound quality for their home, workplace or on the go. Joe, thank you very much for your kind thoughts & generosity, I appreciate it very, very much!

Sincerely,
Joseph


----------



## ESL-1

TheRealDz said:


> FedEx surprised me and delivered my RS1x a day early - woo hoo!
> 
> Initial way too early impressions:
> 
> ...


Enjoy the ride and be patient as they do really need that extra playtime break in.  Fun keeping track of the changes.
Congrats……


----------



## ESL-1

joseph69 said:


> Thanks to Joe G (aka ESL-1) for gifting me a GR10e which I've been listening to for the past 3+hrs via my Schiit Magni/Modi stack, which is
> my desktop setup. I'm simply amazed with what I'm hearing right out of the box. This is my first time ever hearing an IEM and I had no clue that an IEM could sound this damn good. These are taking me back to when I first heard the SR80i which resulted in rediscovered my entire music library. I'd highly recommend the GR10e to anyone looking for an alternative to a full sized Grado with amazing sound quality for their home, workplace or on the go. Joe, thank you very much for your kind thoughts & generosity, I appreciate it very, very much!
> 
> Sincerely,
> Joseph


So glad you are enjoying them so much so quickly Joseph.  Good that it came up in discussion that I had a duplicate set.


----------



## ESL-1

JoeTho said:


> Don't ever let anyone tell you that Grado doesn't keep it REEL!!!


Almost perfect, just get a four channel (8 track) deck to better support the Grado.
Maybe a couple of metal 10-1/2” reels with NAB hubs.


----------



## jonathan c

ESL-1 said:


> Almost perfect, just get a four channel (8 track) deck to better support the Grado.
> Maybe a couple of metal 10-1/2” reels with NAB hubs.


….and some Verdi CDs underneath the TEAC…


----------



## chesebert

What is the modern upgrade to PS500, keeping the same sound signature but with better mid range micro dynamics, smoother upper mid, better extension and higher resolution?


----------



## jonathan c

chesebert said:


> What is the modern upgrade to PS500, keeping the same sound signature but with better mid range micro dynamics, smoother upper mid, better extension and higher resolution?


My first thought is PS500e but it has been recently discontinued. Within the current Grado offerings, a _well broken-in _RS1x crosses off the items on your list.


----------



## chesebert

jonathan c said:


> My first thought is PS500e but it has been recently discontinued. Within the current Grado offerings, a _well broken-in _RS1x crosses off the items on your list.


Same signature as PS500, right?


----------



## Stevko

gimmeheadroom said:


> You guys are costing me a lot of money
> 
> Ok, of the zillions of seemingly identical models at least specwise, which is the best piano Grado?


RS2e or X


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I have enjoyed the Grado GR-10e for years!  One of its advantages (beyond its great sound) is its small size... You can lie on your side with it in your ear in comfort.


----------



## headfry (Apr 5, 2022)

ruthieandjohn said:


> I have enjoyed the Grado GR-10e for years!  One of its advantages (beyond its great sound) is its small size... You can lie on your side with it in your ear in comfort.


I have recently stated that I think the GR10e is a neglected Grado and deserves more attention, love mine! Like most Grados it doesn't look like much, and how can such a simple minimal design sound so special (common question about Grados)? I think they sound more refined than my beloved and frequently used SR225e and probably compares with something like the PS500 in overall sound/musical quality...if you love Grado and are looking for an IEM don't let the looks nor price dissuade you from checking them out!


----------



## MaiLam

chesebert said:


> Don’t forget string and piano. Nothing produces a piano note like Grado - I should know (played for decades).


This goes for digital pianos too. I went through Sennheiser, Behringer, HiFiMan, AKG and Austrian Audio before finding that even a pair of SR80is sounds better than all of those when paired with my Nord. Sometimes use my PS500e which give a clearer sound, but unfortunately are a bit more sensitive so have a bit of noticeable hiss.


----------



## RPKwan

Has anyone else listened to the Beatles' "Let it Be... Naked"? This album was made for Grado cans. You can hear every instrument, positioning and yet it's so incredibly musical in the way it all blends. Talk about PRAT and feel-good music.


----------



## Halimj7

What Grado has the fastest cleanest bass? Thanks.


----------



## chesebert

Probably PS1 but you can’t buy them anymore and one rarely comes up for sale.


----------



## qua2k

chesebert said:


> Probably PS1 but you can’t buy them anymore and one rarely comes up for sale.


Followed by GH2 and Hemp. Give the guy some attainable options at least


----------



## mulveling (Apr 5, 2022)

JoeTho said:


> Don't ever let anyone tell you that Grado doesn't keep it REEL!!!


Nice deck!
When I was starting out in vinyl I also acquired a Pioneer RT-1020 deck and a collection of some audiophile's meticulously done needle drops (7.5 IPS quarter track on superb Maxell tape). Lots of classic 70's pop/rock albums. Seriously quiet recordings - it was hard to tell they were needle-drops most of the time. And these tapes were so much more musical than my table at the time, though the table was slightly more resolving. I wondered what kind of cartridge the tapes were made with; I even thought maybe Grado (?) since they had a reputation for being warm and musical. My Benz Glider L at that time didn't sound quite like that! Hard to say whether it was the tape itself or the audiophile's unknown cartridge providing that warm magic.

Anyways, after a few months an output channel went out on the deck and I was very sad. Seemed like too much hassle to try and service. A couple years ago I tried to revisit the magic of these tapes with a lovely looking Technics 909 deck. Well, no more magic now  It could be this 909 deck isn't all that, or needs service, or the tapes finally degraded in the intervening 10 years - and also my vinyl setup has become extremely, ridiculously, over-the-top upgraded with no expense spared there. But I wish I could've basked in the happiness of the tapes back then for at least a year or 2. Oh well, that's life!

This does remind me, in a very roundabout way, that I absolutely must try a Grado cartridge now! I have a new Audio Research Reference 3SE phono stage which should be perfect for a high end Grado. Here's the Technics deck:


----------



## mulveling (Apr 5, 2022)

chesebert said:


> Probably PS1 but you can’t buy them anymore and one rarely comes up for sale.


This just makes me want the PS1 that much more. Dammit!

So I went and looked at measurements by Inner Fidelity, and it turns out the PS500e seem to have significantly lower distortion than other Grados (especially the bigger GS and PS series) over the entire audible range. And especially at higher volumes. Sort of feels like this confirms what I've been hearing, to some degree. That said the PS1000 do seem to be more transparent and scalable at times. And there can be a lot of variance in these measurements due to positioning, pad choice (they don't denote pad choice so I assume stock), pad conditioning, etc - so take that with a grain of salt. But there is a big measurable difference showing in bass between some of these Grado models. Look at the distortion charts because frequency response is pretty meaningless when your goal is a "classic Grado" sound (these aren't Stax lol). When you get distortion above 10% below 100 Hz - that is definitely very audible! The PS500e bass seem very clean on paper and on these ears. Wish they measured a PS1, it would be interesting. Though to be clear I value listening impressions way above measurements.

https://www.stereophile.com/content/innerfidelity-headphone-measurements


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

mulveling said:


> This just makes me want the PS1 that much more. Dammit!


They're basically unobtanium at this point. I heard a set about 20 years ago and they had amazing bass, really impactful. One will surface every couple of years and is snatched up immediately. I'm sure they would command at least $4k whenever they do show up again.


----------



## qua2k

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> They're basically unobtanium at this point. I heard a set about 20 years ago and they had amazing bass, really impactful. One will surface every couple of years and is snatched up immediately. I'm sure they would command at least $4k whenever they do show up again.


Whoever has the chance to even buy one, whatever the price, should be extremely lucky. Limited to 257. The last one I think sold in 2020 on the US Audio Mart for $3K. It is #1 on my hunt list as I am sure it is on other Grado lovers as well.


----------



## quentinspriggs

JoeTho said:


> Don't ever let anyone tell you that Grado doesn't keep it REEL!!!


What where's the laptop?


----------



## chesebert

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> They're basically unobtanium at this point. I heard a set about 20 years ago and they had amazing bass, really impactful. One will surface every couple of years and is snatched up immediately. I'm sure they would command at least $4k whenever they do show up again.


Exactly and they are not worth the asking price. It’s strictly for the collectors at this point. PS500/HF2 were kind of poor man’s PS1.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I'd agree on your sound assessment. I haven't heard the HF2s but the PS500 are probably the closest sounding I've heard.


----------



## chesebert

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> I'd agree on your sound assessment. I haven't heard the HF2s but the PS500 are probably the closest sounding I've heard.


HF2 is even more HD650 like than PS500. PS500 is closer to PS1, IMO.


----------



## qua2k

chesebert said:


> HF2 is even more HD650 like than PS500. PS500 is closer to PS1, IMO.


Important distinction being, the original PS500... the e not so much.


----------



## chesebert

qua2k said:


> Important distinction being, the original PS500... the e not so much.


So the "e" is distinctively different from the OG? I have no idea. I typically settle down when I find something that sounds good to me.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

chesebert said:


> Are you saying you have never tried Grado in your years of headphone listening? 😄



Yep, I was a Sennheiser bigot for 30 years and really I prefer speakers so until somewhat recently I didn't have many headphones. I've been wanting to get at least one, but the specs are all identical and I couldn't decide. The Czechs are really noise intolerant so for the last years since I'm here for a job, I started to get into headphones.



HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> He's in the Czech Republic, there may not be an accessible dealer.



I don't know if there is a distributor here or not. Some Grados are available online but things like RS1X haven't appeared and I don't know if they will. Usually, if we can't find something we buy it from Germany. UK has a better selection but worse prices, but after Brexit we can't afford to buy anything outside the (damned) EU. I'm keeping my eyes open in case an RS1X shows up here.


----------



## majo123

Hey guys tech question for you .
I have both 325x and hemp and want to put 4.4 balanced on both .
I'm more than capable of doing this as I have built my own cables and also the company I work for does some wiring for naim audio among others.
My question is if I cut the 3.5 mm off is it easy to work out which is left and right negative visually? 
3.5mm negative/ ground, left and right are soldered to the same point on 3.5 mm so unless the left and right are in pairs it might not be so easy to work out just visually and I don't want to go into the cups to check for continuity .
Hope my explanation makes sense guys??? Lol.
So basically is the cable inside visually in pairs? Easy to work out left and right pairs? 
Thanks.


----------



## Stevko

gimmeheadroom said:


> Yep, I was a Sennheiser bigot for 30 years and really I prefer speakers so until somewhat recently I didn't have many headphones. I've been wanting to get at least one, but the specs are all identical and I couldn't decide. The Czechs are really noise intolerant so for the last years since I'm here for a job, I started to get into headphones.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if there is a distributor here or not. Some Grados are available online but things like RS1X haven't appeared and I don't know if they will. Usually, if we can't find something we buy it from Germany. UK has a better selection but worse prices, but after Brexit we can't afford to buy anything outside the (damned) EU. I'm keeping my eyes open in case an RS1X shows up here.


What about Denmark?


----------



## chesebert

majo123 said:


> Hey guys tech question for you .
> I have both 325x and hemp and want to put 4.4 balanced on both .
> I'm more than capable of doing this as I have built my own cables and also the company I work for does some wiring for naim audio among others.
> My question is if I cut the 3.5 mm off is it easy to work out which is left and right negative visually?
> ...


Balanced is overkill for Grados - need high current and low gain.


----------



## majo123

chesebert said:


> Balanced is overkill for Grados - need high current and low gain.


That may be but my daps 4.4 audio is supposed to be superior , better staging , layering and quieter background hence why.


----------



## chesebert

majo123 said:


> That may be but my daps 4.4 audio is supposed to be superior , better staging , layering and quieter background hence why.


You can make up your own mind on this. I am just saying this has been tried and  balanced is overkill without appreciable increase in fidelity, and can often lead to reduced volume range due to the 6db gain.


----------



## jonathan c

mulveling said:


> This just makes me want the PS1 that much more. Dammit!
> 
> So I went and looked at measurements by Inner Fidelity, and it turns out the PS500e seem to have significantly lower distortion than other Grados (especially the bigger GS and PS series) over the entire audible range. And especially at higher volumes. Sort of feels like this confirms what I've been hearing, to some degree. That said the PS1000 do seem to be more transparent and scalable at times. And there can be a lot of variance in these measurements due to positioning, pad choice (they don't denote pad choice so I assume stock), pad conditioning, etc - so take that with a grain of salt. But there is a big measurable difference showing in bass between some of these Grado models. Look at the distortion charts because frequency response is pretty meaningless when your goal is a "classic Grado" sound (these aren't Stax lol). When you get distortion above 10% below 100 Hz - that is definitely very audible! The PS500e bass seem very clean on paper and on these ears. Wish they measured a PS1, it would be interesting. Though to be clear I value listening impressions way above measurements.
> 
> https://www.stereophile.com/content/innerfidelity-headphone-measurements


That “little” PS500e is a true gem of a headphone. If there is to be a PS500x or #S500x, please bring it on!


----------



## ESL-1

Halimj7 said:


> What Grado has the fastest cleanest bass? Thanks.


PS2000e


----------



## igorkashtaev

RPKwan said:


> Has anyone else listened to the Beatles' "Let it Be... Naked"? This album was made for Grado cans. You can hear every instrument, positioning and yet it's so incredibly musical in the way it all blends. Talk about PRAT and feel-good music.


Agree, just listening it through  GS1000e right now. Think that "naked" version is much better than original, especially The long and winding road  and Across the universe.


----------



## mulveling (Apr 5, 2022)

chesebert said:


> Balanced is overkill for Grados - need high current and low gain.


I dunno. This depends on a lot of factors, not just the amp's voltage & current output capabilities, nor the headphones' on-paper needs. And Grados are extremely efficient, for sure - on paper a very easy load. I have a Headroom Max Balanced and I swear it sounds WAY better in balanced mode. Not just for Grados, either. Then I have a Gilmore Balanced Reference which sounds great in SE mode and just a little better fully Balanced - not the huge performance chasm like with the Max. But the Max in Balanced mode also exceeds the Gilmore in Balanced mode - it's glorious. So to get the best out of the Grados here, I feel compelled to have them balanced. Other systems & users may not find the need.

I also noticed a big difference when I heard the RSA Apache, in SE vs. Balanced modes. Like the Max, it just kinda sucked in SE mode. And just to be clear, all the Headroom Max amps before 2006 were single ended (the ultra rare Blockhead was the balanced version). Those amps weren't a good value for the money, and quite honestly they biased me against Headroom amps. So it was quite a shock when I heard the 2006 Home Balanced and Max Balanced, and they blew me away!


----------



## mulveling

jonathan c said:


> That “little” PS500e is a true gem of a headphone. If there is to be a PS500x or #S500x, please bring it on!


Hell yes! I promise I'll be one of the first orders placed for a PS500x.


----------



## rasmushorn

Stevko said:


> What about Denmark?


Prices are high and all the dealers keep the suggested retail price on Grados and seldom offer any discount. I am also buying from Germany from time to time.


----------



## majo123

chesebert said:


> You can make up your own mind on this. I am just saying this has been tried and  balanced is overkill without appreciable increase in fidelity, and can often lead to reduced volume range due to the 6db gain.


Actually thanks for this, this could be helpful il look into it more ...


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

majo123 said:


> Hey guys tech question for you .
> I have both 325x and hemp and want to put 4.4 balanced on both .
> I'm more than capable of doing this as I have built my own cables and also the company I work for does some wiring for naim audio among others.
> My question is if I cut the 3.5 mm off is it easy to work out which is left and right negative visually?
> ...



The easiest is to leave a little wire on the 3.5mm when you cut it off, then see which color is associated to tip, ring, and sleeve with your multimeter. There should be 8 wires, two of each color. To discover the +/- relationship, test for resistance between the colors. The + and - of each driver should have about 30 ohms between them. 

I saw Grado is offering 4 pin XLR now but it's like a $170(!) option. 

One suggestion I'd make is you terminate to mini XLR, then have a mini XLR to 4.4mm adapter. That way you can make future adapters for other amps. I think there's only one DIY 4.4mm female on the market and it's not super high quality.


----------



## majo123 (Apr 5, 2022)

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> The easiest is to leave a little wire on the 3.5mm when you cut it off, then see which color is associated to tip, ring, and sleeve with your multimeter. There should be 8 wires, two of each color. To discover the +/- relationship, test for resistance between the colors. The + and - of each driver should have about 30 ohms between them.
> 
> I saw Grado is offering 4 pin XLR now but it's like a $170(!) option.
> 
> One suggestion I'd make is you terminate to mini XLR, then have a mini XLR to 4.4mm adapter. That way you can make future adapters for other amps. I think there's only one DIY 4.4mm female on the market and it's not super high quality.


Thanks for your answer and that was exactly more or less my intention to some degree ... but as you read through the posts you will see I have had already some feedback going balanced with the grado ....I'm no expert on Grados so all feedback welcome to help me make the right decision .


chesebert said:


> You can make up your own mind on this. I am just saying this has been tried and  balanced is overkill without appreciable increase in fidelity, and can often lead to reduced volume range due to the 6db gain.


After reading @chesebert  response to my post I feel maybe I will explain a bit more and maybe his post for my situation is correct ...I have a n6ii ro1 , I bought an ifi adapter not true balanced but safe to use with 3.5 mm on a balanced termination but on use it sounded veiled or at least what I thought was veiled compared to straight 3.5 mm on the hemp. I presumed it was the adaptor but now I'm not so sure and maybe it's not so wise to change .... anyway all feedback welcome.
Thanks guys.

So any feedback about going balanced welcome guys...


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Stevko said:


> What about Denmark?



I don't know any Danish shops. Germany usually works out since they're next door to us, shipping is fast.


----------



## chesebert

mulveling said:


> I dunno. This depends on a lot of factors, not just the amp's voltage & current output capabilities, nor the headphones' on-paper needs. And Grados are extremely efficient, for sure - on paper a very easy load. I have a Headroom Max Balanced and I swear it sounds WAY better in balanced mode. Not just for Grados, either. Then I have a Gilmore Balanced Reference which sounds great in SE mode and just a little better fully Balanced - not the huge performance chasm like with the Max. But the Max in Balanced mode also exceeds the Gilmore in Balanced mode - it's glorious. So to get the best out of the Grados here, I feel compelled to have them balanced. Other systems & users may not find the need.
> 
> I also noticed a big difference when I heard the RSA Apache, in SE vs. Balanced modes. Like the Max, it just kinda sucked in SE mode. And just to be clear, all the Headroom Max amps before 2006 were single ended (the ultra rare Blockhead was the balanced version). Those amps weren't a good value for the money, and quite honestly they biased me against Headroom amps. So it was quite a shock when I heard the 2006 Home Balanced and Max Balanced, and they blew me away!


That’s quiet an endorsement. I am intrigued now as I wrote off HR amps in general back in the days (before the redesign).


----------



## majo123

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> The easiest is to leave a little wire on the 3.5mm when you cut it off, then see which color is associated to tip, ring, and sleeve with your multimeter. There should be 8 wires, two of each color. To discover the +/- relationship, test for resistance between the colors. The + and - of each driver should have about 30 ohms between them.
> 
> I saw Grado is offering 4 pin XLR now but it's like a $170(!) option.
> 
> One suggestion I'd make is you terminate to mini XLR, then have a mini XLR to 4.4mm adapter. That way you can make future adapters for other amps. I think there's only one DIY 4.4mm female on the market and it's not super high quality.


Just checked some of your DIY cables my friend  ..very nice! 

 one of mine I did for mates Vega ... rhodium connectors.

Anyway I'm going to hold off on the balanced on the hemp for now until I'm certain it's of benefit for me.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9 (Apr 5, 2022)

majo123 said:


> Thanks for your answer and that was exactly more or less my intention to some degree ... but as you read through the posts you will see I have had already some feedback going balanced with the grado ....I'm no expert on Grados so all feedback welcome to help me make the right decision .
> 
> After reading @chesebert  response to my post I feel maybe I will explain a bit more and maybe his post for my situation is correct ...I have a n6ii ro1 , I bought an ifi adapter not true balanced but safe to use with 3.5 mm on a balanced termination but on use it sounded veiled or at least what I thought was veiled compared to straight 3.5 mm on the hemp. I presumed it was the adaptor but now I'm not so sure and maybe it's not so wise to change .... anyway all feedback welcome.
> Thanks guys.
> ...


As Grados are quite efficient and the cable is short, improvements will likely be minimal at best, but I always believe in empirical testing with audio as things aren't always 100% explainable. My suggestion is to try and see if you have the time.



> Just checked some of your DIY cables my friend ..very nice!


Thanks! I've been doing it for quite a while  Your braiding skills are excellent.


----------



## majo123

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> As Grados are quite efficient and the cable is short, improvements will likely be minimal at best, but I always believe in empirical testing with audio as things aren't always 100% explainable. My suggestion is to try and see if you have the time.


I agree...not everything on paper is a given in this game.


----------



## majo123

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> As Grados are quite efficient and the cable is short, improvements will likely be minimal at best, but I always believe in empirical testing with audio as things aren't always 100% explainable. My suggestion is to try and see if you have the time.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I've been doing it for quite a while  Your braiding skills are excellent.


Thanks for the compliment 😊 I have done a few but mostly for friends or reterminating etc etc,  I mostly use cans nowadays and  no iems so sadly I don't really make them much anymore.
The n6ii ro1 4.4 is supposed to be superior to the 3.5 mm, quieter background better width of stage etc etc , the 3.5 mm does sound fantastic with the hemp but hey you know what is headfiers are like, I love the cayin and the hemp and want to squeeze the best out of it! 
But if not a wise move il stick with the 3.5 mm


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9 (Apr 5, 2022)

majo123 said:


> But if not a wise move il stick with the 3.5 mm


I'd personally give it a shot... nothing risked nothing gained. I was going to terminate my 325s balanced for my xDSD but it is acting up so I went 3.5mm for the Mojo. For some reason the iphone can't see the xDSD and when I went to update the firmware the computer can't detect it either. It can do Bluetooth but I hate the sound of Bluetooth, robs so much from the music. Might have to send it over for repair.

The Mojo wasn't working last week and it turned out the OTG cable that bypasses the camera connector crapped out. Always something!


----------



## majo123

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> I'd personally give it a shot... nothing risked nothing gained. I was going to terminate my 325s balanced for my xDSD but it is acting up so I went 3.5mm for the Mojo. For some reason the iphone can't see the xDSD and when I went to update the firmware the computer can't detect it either. Might have to send it over for repair.


Thanks, and I think your right as it's not difficult to return to a 3.5 mm if it still sounds veiled ... when I used the ifi adapter though it was like it had lost everything, just all the emotion that the cayin n6ii ro1 has with the hemp on 3.5mm had gone and it sounded quieter by a lot!  ....But it wasn't true balanced.
Well fingers crossed you get your xdsd sorted out , ifi are pretty good by all accounts all though I haven't had much dealing with them personally.


----------



## jonathan c

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> I'd personally give it a shot... nothing risked nothing gained. I was going to terminate my 325s balanced for my xDSD but it is acting up so I went 3.5mm for the Mojo. For some reason the iphone can't see the xDSD and when I went to update the firmware the computer can't detect it either. It can do Bluetooth but I hate the sound of Bluetooth, robs so much from the music. Might have to send it over for repair.
> 
> The Mojo wasn't working last week and it turned out the OTG cable that bypasses the camera connector crapped out. Always something!


…we look forward to you singing: “got my mojo working…” 🤣🤣


----------



## RPKwan

igorkashtaev said:


> Agree, just listening it through  GS1000e right now. Think that "naked" version is much better than original, especially The long and winding road  and Across the universe.


So much better than the original. It's pure delight listening to it.


----------



## jonathan c (Apr 5, 2022)

I have a ‘wish list’ of items, any of which,  that I would love to see Grado Labs bring out:

•  An updated RA-1 (battery DC) in mahogany (cocobolo?!) with the latest in op-amp technology;
•  A top-of-line high-impedance (=> 200 ohms) headphone for use with high output impedance OTL tube headphone amplifiers;
•  A top-of-line headphone with its own dedicated headphone amplifier - along the lines of the Warwick Acoustics Aperio.

What is yours?


----------



## RPKwan

jonathan c said:


> I have a ‘wish list’ of items, any of which,  that I would love to see Grado Labs bring out:
> 
> •  An updated RA-1 (battery DC) in mahogany (cocobolo?!) with the latest in op-amp technology;
> •  A top-of-line high-impedance (=> 200 ohms) headphone for use with high output impedance OTL tube headphone amplifiers;
> ...


Has anyone ever tried modding the RA-1? Seems like it would be pretty easy?


----------



## movinIron (Apr 6, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> I have a ‘wish list’ of items, any of which,  that I would love to see Grado Labs bring out:
> 
> •  An updated RA-1 (battery DC) in mahogany (cocobolo?!) with the latest in op-amp technology;
> •  A top-of-line high-impedance (=> 200 ohms) headphone for use with high output impedance OTL tube headphone amplifiers;
> ...


- the Thelonious Monk Edition - Headphone
- 300/600 ohms headphone by Grado
- RS2 based versions made from/tuned to Jarrah, Koa, … or Bamboo (if not ‘GH-5’…, just call it ‘John Grado Edition 1‘ to ‘…12‘ or ’JG-1‘, but please build them.)
- 4.4 plugs
- a diffusor redesign
- a new tonearm
- the ever requested removable headphone cable


----------



## joseph69

headfry said:


> I have recently stated that I think the GR10e is a neglected Grado and deserves more attention


I do recall you saying recently now that you've minted it. Sure glad I'm experiencing  your findings.


majo123 said:


> Hey guys tech question for you .
> I have both 325x and hemp and want to put 4.4 balanced on both .
> I'm more than capable of doing this as I have built my own cables and also the company I work for does some wiring for naim audio among others.
> My question is if I cut the 3.5 mm off is it easy to work out which is left and right negative visually?
> ...


Unfortunately I don't have an X series on hand, BUT IF Grado is using the same color wires with their X series as with their previous series:
Left channel: RED = + & BLUE = -
Right channel: WHITE = + & BLUE = - 
If this is the case, cut that baby right off and get to work, it can be very easily done.


----------



## mulveling

joseph69 said:


> I do recall you saying recently now that you've minted it. Sure glad I'm experiencing  your findings.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have an X series on hand, BUT IF Grado is using the same color wires with their X series as with their previous series:
> Left channel: RED = + & BLUE = -
> ...


Maybe a stupid question - how do you tell Blue from Blue, Left vs. Right? Are they each twisted together separately?


----------



## joseph69 (Apr 6, 2022)

mulveling said:


> Maybe a stupid question - how do you tell Blue from Blue, Left vs. Right? Are they each twisted together separately?


No, not a stupid question, at all.
I'm not sure if Grado is using an 8 conductor cable with the X series, but if so let's use the L channel as an example.
Set your DMM (digital multi-meter) to Ohms and check for 32-Ohms (X series Ohms might be higher?) between each of the 2 RED + wires and 2 out of the of the 4 BLUE - wires. When you've determine which 2 BLUE - wires out of the 4 have a resistance of 32-Ohms between each of the 2 RED + wires, those 4 wires (2 RED + & 2 BLUE -) are all for the L channel. Same goes for the R channel.

I edited this to make it bit clearer.


----------



## majo123

mulveling said:


> Maybe a stupid question - how do you tell Blue from Blue, Left vs. Right? Are they each twisted together separately?





joseph69 said:


> No, not a stupid question, at all.
> I'm not sure if Grado is using an 8 conductor cable with the X series, but if so let's use the L channel as an example.
> Set your DMM (digital multi-meter) to Ohms and check for 32-Ohms (X series Ohms might be higher?) between each of the 2 RED + wires and 2 out of the of the 4 BLUE - wires. When you've determine which 2 BLUE - wires out of the 4 have a resistance of 32-Ohms between each of the 2 RED + wires, those 4 wires (2 RED + & 2 BLUE -) are all for the L channel. Same goes for the R channel.
> 
> I edited this to make it bit clearer.


Thanks guys that's exactly what I wanted to hear and very clear ...can anyone else chime in about any possible noticeable difference in fidelity as in a drop in volume etc as per @chesebert post.


chesebert said:


> You can make up your own mind on this. I am just saying this has been tried and  balanced is overkill without appreciable increase in fidelity, and can often lead to reduced volume range due to the 6db gain.


It would be very helpful, as I said I did notice a drop using the ifi 3.5 mm to 4.4 mm adapter but I had put it down to the adapter itself as every single time I have used various adapters for different scenarios I have always reverted back because of reduced fidelity .
Thanks again .


----------



## majo123 (Apr 6, 2022)

movinIron said:


> - the Thelonious Monk Edition - Headphone
> - 300/600 ohms headphone by Grado
> - RS2 based versions made from/tuned to Jarrah, Koa, … or Bamboo (of not ‘GH-5’…, just call it ‘John Grado Edition 1‘ to ‘…12‘ or ’JG-1‘, but please build them.)
> - 4.4 plugs
> ...


All metal gimbals or better plastic, I love my hemp and I can live with the cabling on both hemp and X series even though it's unwieldy etc .... but those gimbals especially on my hemp look very fragile and il probably upgrade mine in the future..
Hemp for me are probably keeper's as they are just so light and comfortable with great fidelity.


----------



## Stevko

gimmeheadroom said:


> I don't know any Danish shops. Germany usually works out since they're next door to us, shipping is fast.


lydspecialisten.dk

sending outside denmark. with or without VAT


----------



## Stevko (Apr 6, 2022)

rasmushorn said:


> Prices are high and all the dealers keep the suggested retail price on Grados and seldom offer any discount. I am also buying from Germany from time to time.


Grado prices in europe = Crazy.  sometimes double price

https://www.lydspecialisten.dk/produkter/53-hoeretelefoner/5208-grado-sr325x-prestige-series/

Think this price is ok. my dealer are 100euro more greedy


----------



## Stevko

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> I'd personally give it a shot... nothing risked nothing gained. I was going to terminate my 325s balanced for my xDSD but it is acting up so I went 3.5mm for the Mojo. For some reason the iphone can't see the xDSD and when I went to update the firmware the computer can't detect it either. It can do Bluetooth but I hate the sound of Bluetooth, robs so much from the music. Might have to send it over for repair.
> 
> The Mojo wasn't working last week and it turned out the OTG cable that bypasses the camera connector crapped out. Always something!


check out 
FiiO LT-LT1 OTG​


----------



## iFi audio

majo123 said:


> as I said I did notice a drop using the ifi 3.5 mm to 4.4 mm adapter



Just to clarify, after using iEMatch did you experience a drop in sound quality or SPL? Thanks!


----------



## majo123

iFi audio said:


> Just to clarify, after using iEMatch did you experience a drop in sound quality or SPL? Thanks!


First of all I'm hoping we are talking about the same adapter.
https://ifi-audio.com/products/headphone-adapter-3-5mm-to-4-4mm/

And I perceived loss of volume plus definition , it sounded a bit more veiled lacking so to speak .
I do want to say though it worked fine and it still was pretty good but it just wasn't as good as the 3.5 mm on it's own .. but it could be because of other factors that have already been mentioned , I'm going to do some more experimenting with different 3.5 later .


----------



## TheRealDz

More random thoughts on my new RS1x, now that it has more than 20 hours of burn in:

1) the G pads are the only ones that work for me - the L is way too uncomfortable.  Bending the headband does make a surprisingly big difference though. 

2) I am big on pad rolling, so I bought the ZMF adapter and tried a few different pad combinations. They all were sheepskin or protein leather, and all sounded horrible - muffled and bloated.  I ordered a velour pair and a cloth + fenestrated pair off of Aliexpress, so I am eager to hear how they sound. 

3) I hope they continue to open up.  I am getting fleeting glimpses of that "live" sound from recordings I have listened to for years - ie, "is this a different live version?"  I am hoping for more of that. 

4) I briefly owned and then returned a hifiman edition xs planar.  It was a fine headphone, and quite a bargain at its $500 price. It is known for being a soundstaging champ, and the RS1x equals its soundstaging, but with more midrange presence.


----------



## jonathan c

TheRealDz said:


> More random thoughts on my new RS1x, now that it has more than 20 hours of burn in:
> 
> 1) the G pads are the only ones that work for me - the L is way too uncomfortable.  Bending the headband does make a surprisingly big difference though.
> 
> ...


I found that the L-pads were uncomfortable and produced a slightly ‘cupped’ sound which made saxophones / voices sound hollow and shouty. No such occurrence with G-pads (my ‘Row M’) or with F-pads (my ‘Row F’).


----------



## qua2k (Apr 6, 2022)

TheRealDz said:


> 2) I am big on pad rolling, so I bought the ZMF adapter and tried a few different pad combinations. They all were sheepskin or protein leather, and all sounded horrible - muffled and bloated.  I ordered a velour pair and a cloth + fenestrated pair off of Aliexpress, so I am eager to hear how they sound.


I am curious of your Aliexpress purchases. Hopefully they pan out! I agree on the 3rd party luxe sheepskin flavors, comfortable yes but sound takes a huge hit unfortunately (I feel like I have posted this feeling a lot recently lol but it keeps coming up). I am not sure why they have to build them so thick, Grado headphones need a thin pad if the pad is not going to go around the ear.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

jonathan c said:


> I have a ‘wish list’ of items, any of which,  that I would love to see Grado Labs bring out:
> 
> •  An updated RA-1 (battery DC) in mahogany (cocobolo?!) with the latest in op-amp technology;
> •  A top-of-line high-impedance (=> 200 ohms) headphone for use with high output impedance OTL tube headphone amplifiers;
> ...


1) Grado should lean in on the customization tip, a la ZMF. Have a basic "chassis", from which a customer could pick different wood options, different pad options, and of course, detachable cables.

2) an affordable closed back model that I could take to the office. With detachable cables of course. 

3) detachable cables. 

4) Lean in on the Pokemon concept with a Prestige series model that comes in all sorts of wild colors. Maybe a cross promotion with Skittles? Tie Dye Grados ? Of course with mix and match detachable cables. 

5) Cables that can be removed from the cups, and then re-attached,  at your whimsy.


----------



## oryan_dunn

jonathan c said:


> I found that the L-pads were uncomfortable and produced a slightly ‘cupped’ sound which made saxophones / voices sound hollow and shouty. No such occurrence with G-pads (my ‘Row M’) or with F-pads (my ‘Row F’).


How are you wearing the L pads? They have to sit more forward and less around your ear.
Here’s a post from a while back with a couple diagrams:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/page-1229


----------



## majo123

majo123 said:


> First of all I'm hoping we are talking about the same adapter.
> https://ifi-audio.com/products/headphone-adapter-3-5mm-to-4-4mm/
> 
> And I perceived loss of volume plus definition , it sounded a bit more veiled lacking so to speak .
> I do want to say though it worked fine and it still was pretty good but it just wasn't as good as the 3.5 mm on it's own .. but it could be because of other factors that have already been mentioned , I'm going to do some more experimenting with different 3.5 later .


Ok so after some experiments I am going to try out the grado balanced. I tried some iems 4.4 true balanced  then 3.5mm and also the 4.4 adapter and I'm sorry to say same results with the adapter and the iems, which obviously leads me to believe the adapter was probably the cause of the veiling and loss of details . .
So I will try to get on and terminate one of them towards the end of next week , probably 325x first as my hemp are like a protected species at the moment and il try out the 325x first , can always put back to 3.5 if it's no good.


----------



## mulveling

I got some PS2000e today and only listened for ~ 45 minutes before they went right back out the door to my friend for re-termination to 4-pin XLR. The amps I have here sound much better in balanced mode, but even with the current SE handicap they sound fantastic! Better for sure than the PS1000 (balanced) and GS3000e (SE). And they'll get better yet. I still prefer the reversed G pads, but they're quite listenable with a regular G fitting, unlike the GS3000e and PS1000 (imo). They also seem very good with L pads, but I like reversed G's because I'm weird. Very well balanced, musical, and transparent. ALSO very low fatigue factor for a Grado. They definitely sound like the PS500e's big brother.


----------



## majo123

mulveling said:


> I got some PS2000e today and only listened for ~ 45 minutes before they went right back out the door to my friend for re-termination to 4-pin XLR. The amps I have here sound much better in balanced mode, but even with the current SE handicap they sound fantastic! Better for sure than the PS1000 (balanced) and GS3000e (SE). And they'll get better yet. I still prefer the reversed G pads, but they're quite listenable with a regular G fitting, unlike the GS3000e and PS1000 (imo). They also seem very good with L pads, but I like reversed G's because I'm weird. Very well balanced, musical, and transparent. ALSO very low fatigue factor for a Grado. They definitely sound like the PS500e's big brother.


Good to hear what you think when they return!


----------



## majo123

My cayin ro1 is definitely better balanced, it sounds great on 3.5 mm anyway but balanced is something else hence the reterminating.


----------



## TheRealDz

mulveling said:


> I got some PS2000e today and only listened for ~ 45 minutes before they went right back out the door to my friend for re-termination to 4-pin XLR. The amps I have here sound much better in balanced mode, but even with the current SE handicap they sound fantastic! Better for sure than the PS1000 (balanced) and GS3000e (SE). And they'll get better yet. I still prefer the reversed G pads, but they're quite listenable with a regular G fitting, unlike the GS3000e and PS1000 (imo). They also seem very good with L pads, but I like reversed G's because I'm weird. Very well balanced, musical, and transparent. ALSO very low fatigue factor for a Grado. They definitely sound like the PS500e's big brother.


I am with you on balanced connections.  It is not really about the power for me, but rather to my ears I can "peer deeper into the music" if that makes sense. 

If my RS1x continues to improve on break in, I will send it away to have someone retrofit 3.5mm female jacks so that I can plug in my XLR and 2.5mm balanced cables.


----------



## majo123

I maybe will take @HiGHFLYiN9  advice and go down the mini XLR with 4.4 adapter route .


HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> The easiest is to leave a little wire on the 3.5mm when you cut it off, then see which color is associated to tip, ring, and sleeve with your multimeter. There should be 8 wires, two of each color. To discover the +/- relationship, test for resistance between the colors. The + and - of each driver should have about 30 ohms between them.
> 
> I saw Grado is offering 4 pin XLR now but it's like a $170(!) option.
> 
> One suggestion I'd make is you terminate to mini XLR, then have a mini XLR to 4.4mm adapter. That way you can make future adapters for other amps. I think there's only one DIY 4.4mm female on the market and it's not super high quality.


----------



## iFi audio

majo123 said:


> First of all I'm hoping we are talking about the same adapter.
> https://ifi-audio.com/products/headphone-adapter-3-5mm-to-4-4mm/



OK, now it all makes sense 



majo123 said:


> And I perceived loss of volume plus definition , it sounded a bit more veiled lacking so to speak .



I hear you, that's the nature of products that add mechanical connections on a signal path. Still, thanks for your feedback


----------



## joseph69

majo123 said:


> I tried some iems 4.4 true balanced then 3.5mm *and also the 4.4 adapter.*


Correct me if I'm wrong, but did you put a balanced adapter on a SE terminated cable?
If yes, you can't convert SE to balanced with an adapter...only balanced to SE can be converted with an adapter.


----------



## Zachik

majo123 said:


> I maybe will take @HiGHFLYiN9  advice and go down the mini XLR with 4.4 adapter route .


Very good and inexpensive mini-XLR adapters:
https://hartaudiocables.com/collections/hacable-kit


----------



## majo123

joseph69 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but did you put a balanced adapter on a SE terminated cable?
> If yes, you can't convert SE to balanced with an adapter...only balanced to SE can be converted with an adapter.


Sorry my misinterpretation ... I tried 3 different  scenarios , 3.5 mm , 3.5 mm on the 3.5 to 4.4 balanced adapter and 4.4 balanced straight all with the same iem ... hope this makes more sense.


----------



## majo123

Zachik said:


> Very good and inexpensive mini-XLR adapters:
> https://hartaudiocables.com/collections/hacable-kit


That's great my friend! Awesome link...
I haven't been using headfi for quite a while and only been popping in now and again, sort of quit the hobby to some degree but been coming on a couple of cayin threads and this grado thread too.
You guys have been very helpful and I'm quite enjoying this thread again.


----------



## qua2k

TheRealDz said:


> I am with you on balanced connections.  It is not really about the power for me, but rather to my ears I can "peer deeper into the music" if that makes sense.
> 
> If my RS1x continues to improve on break in, I will send it away to have someone retrofit 3.5mm female jacks so that I can plug in my XLR and 2.5mm balanced cables.


My only hesitation on this would be that without the stock Grado cable, you are losing some of the Grado sound as they intended. Plus or minus, the different cable will have a change in the sound signature from what you were enjoying prior. I would much rather re-terminate to 2.5/4.4/4-pin XLR and not doing the 3.5/miniXLR female mod at the cup. Grado purist here I guess.


----------



## mulveling

qua2k said:


> My only hesitation on this would be that without the stock Grado cable, you are losing some of the Grado sound as they intended. Plus or minus, the different cable will have a change in the sound signature from what you were enjoying prior. I would much rather re-terminate to 2.5/4.4/4-pin XLR and not doing the 3.5/miniXLR female mod at the cup. Grado purist here I guess.


I've grappled with this and even considered sending some off to Moon Audio for re-cabling. But at the end of the day, I'm thinking the sound of the stock cable is fine, so long as it's my preferred termination. Yeah, I don't want to risk some change in voicing that possibly thins out the mids, etc.


----------



## TheRealDz

qua2k said:


> My only hesitation on this would be that without the stock Grado cable, you are losing some of the Grado sound as they intended. Plus or minus, the different cable will have a change in the sound signature from what you were enjoying prior. I would much rather re-terminate to 2.5/4.4/4-pin XLR and not doing the 3.5/miniXLR female mod at the cup. Grado purist here I guess.


So long as I also reterminate the existing cable with dual 3.5mm connectors, I could always revert to stock - and even have fun comparing the sound to my aftermarket upgrades. 😉


----------



## RPKwan (Apr 7, 2022)

Listening to various rock albums, including "Let it be...Naked" with the GR10E. They really have no business being this good.

At first I thought they were a bit expensive for a 1-moving- armature-fixed-3.5mm IEM, but I was wrong. Full, detailed and natural.


----------



## majo123

qua2k said:


> My only hesitation on this would be that without the stock Grado cable, you are losing some of the Grado sound as they intended. Plus or minus, the different cable will have a change in the sound signature from what you were enjoying prior. I would much rather re-terminate to 2.5/4.4/4-pin XLR and not doing the 3.5/miniXLR female mod at the cup. Grado purist here I guess.


Again good point , as I said before I have always felt loss of quality with adapters so il just stick to the 4.4 I have already ordered them anyway.
Also I don't hold as much gear anymore just stick to the cayin ro1 and a ru6  so 4.4 is all I need really.


----------



## jonathan c

qua2k said:


> My only hesitation on this would be that without the stock Grado cable, you are losing some of the Grado sound as they intended….


….which is a great prospective advantage to having a ‘fixed’ cable. I hope (🙏?) that Grado Labs specifies the cable parameters for the headphone with which the cable is used…


----------



## Stevko

I only buy SE gear. And it sounds great  why recable to 4.4? Waste of money.
Buy a decent SE amp for your Grados instead. lyr 3 etc....


----------



## majo123 (Apr 7, 2022)

Stevko said:


> I only buy SE gear. And it sounds great  why recable to 4.4? Waste of money.
> Buy a decent SE amp for your Grados instead. lyr 3 etc....


Personally I like the r2r and also don't use desktop gear, i use grado both for sound quality and easy to drive ...the n6ii ro1 is rated very highly , hey Don't knock it until you try it .
Each to there own though.

https://www.headfonia.com/cayin-audio-motherboards-r01-review/


----------



## Stevko (Apr 7, 2022)

majo123 said:


> Personally I like the r2r and also don't use desktop gear, i use grado both for sound quality and easy to drive ...the n6ii ro1 is rated very highly , hey Don't knock it until you try it .
> Each to there own though.
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/cayin-audio-motherboards-r01-review/


I believe you you. Don`t own it self. Cayin making good stuff. self I am most fan of portable gear. For the moment the Tr-Amp  is my favourite
The new dongle from cayin can be a good/cheap combo with Grado.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cayin-ru6-r-2r-usb-dongle-dac-with-head-amp.960113/


----------



## majo123

Stevko said:


> I believe you you. Don`t own it self. Cayin making good stuff. self I am most fan of portable gear. For the moment the Tr-Amp  is my favourite
> The new dongle from cayin can be a good/cheap combo with Grado.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cayin-ru6-r-2r-usb-dongle-dac-with-head-amp.960113/


Yep I had a Tr-amp and definitely a nice bit of gear indeed for the money, sold it about 2 months ago on here cos i was just using the cayin more.... highly recommend it too though.


----------



## Stevko

I like the TR-amp, but Sometimes I miss a smaller unit. (my ifi Xcan was perfect)
The new Mojo looks great.
A Cayin N6ii  would be a nice solution, but too costly for me. can`t spend so much money on head-fi gear.


----------



## majo123

Stevko said:


> I like the TR-amp, but Sometimes I miss a smaller unit. (my ifi Xcan was perfect)
> The new Mojo looks great.
> A Cayin N6ii  would be a nice solution, but too costly for me. can`t spend so much money on head-fi gear.


Ru6 is very good too and an excellent portable solution that isn't costly , hemp sound awesome on it.


----------



## Stevko

Mmm, maybe I should buy one. perfect size and no battery that drains out


----------



## majo123

Always with me, I'm at work.
The grado 325x and the hemp sound good on it and I kept this over a dx160 .


----------



## majo123

Stevko said:


> Mmm, maybe I should buy one. perfect size and no battery that drains out


Exactly why I bought it ...no charging , small and sounds very good indeed , check the thread out, one guy on the musictek site reviews was picking this up instead of a bifrost and chord qutest if I remember correctly, he said it wasn't necessarily better but just as enjoyable...or words to that effect.


----------



## Stevko (Apr 7, 2022)

reading some posts in the RU6 thread
.Looks like there are   issues with ios and too much power drain?


----------



## majo123

Stevko said:


> reading some posts in the RU6 thread
> .Looks like there are there  issues with ios and too much power drain?


Arrrgh yes iOS maybe no go then


----------



## Stevko

But they selling an ios adapter!. maybe it is ok now? or maybe it only work with ipad? who knows?


----------



## majo123 (Apr 7, 2022)

Stevko said:


> But they selling an ios adapter!. maybe it is ok now? or maybe it only work with ipad? who knows?


I have followed the thread and from what I have read it's seems to be hit and miss with some reporting power draw issues and not others and a few with the latest iPhone.
One thing I will say though is it's not as full sounding as the TR amp because of power but imo more musical ...so it for me was a close one, I liked the tramp punch and openness but vocals on the ru6 were lovely.
I kept the ru6 but I genuinely think this will come down to preferences not technicalitys well at least it was for me.
Others on the thread might have better input.


----------



## Stevko

Ru6 is probably better for relaxing listening.  vocals etc, at moderate volumes.
and TR-amp with more heavy music...


----------



## DTgill

I put on my RS1e and noticed the right side was very warm, there is a burnt smell, its volume is very low compared to the left side.

I'm not really sure what happened, I was listening to it earlier this morning took it off and when I came back a little later it was like that.

Is there any place I can purchase new speakers? 

The RS1e is cable modded and has been working great the past several months, I'm pretty sure Grado will say, " Sorry for your luck!" Understandably so.


----------



## mulveling (Apr 7, 2022)

DTgill said:


> I put on my RS1e and noticed the right side was very warm, there is a burnt smell, its volume is very low compared to the left side.
> 
> I'm not really sure what happened, I was listening to it earlier this morning took it off and when I came back a little later it was like that.
> 
> ...


Dude, that sucks. I can't imagine what happened. I've accidentally blasted Grados WAY too loud for a short time - they seem pretty robust and came through just fine. But heat from power dissipation over time will do that. Sounds like the coil insulation burned off and now most of your coil on that side is a direct short. Can you measure its impedance? I would hope and expect Grado will give you some reasonably priced repair options if not outright warranty.


----------



## jonathan c

DTgill said:


> I put on my RS1e and noticed the right side was very warm, there is a burnt smell, its volume is very low compared to the left side.
> 
> I'm not really sure what happened, I was listening to it earlier this morning took it off and when I came back a little later it was like that.
> 
> ...


😒


----------



## chesebert

DTgill said:


> I put on my RS1e and noticed the right side was very warm, there is a burnt smell, its volume is very low compared to the left side.
> 
> I'm not really sure what happened, I was listening to it earlier this morning took it off and when I came back a little later it was like that.
> 
> ...


The last time I checked (probably a decade or 2 ago) they will repair their cans if you just pay the price.


----------



## DTgill

I'm going send them an email


----------



## DTgill

jonathan c said:


> 😒


That emoji catches my mood exactly...


----------



## mulveling (Apr 7, 2022)

Here's what's become my work/weekday setup at the girlfriend's home. I have a massive, great high-end 2ch with big Tannoys back at my place, but we mostly just go over there on the weekends. Also that 2ch has become extremely "tuned" to vinyl and doesn't have a digital source - whenever I try, it just doesn't sound right without vinyl, I dunno.

This little headphone rig has re-opened access to my FLAC collection. A lot of digital files don't sound great to me, and it's hard for me to really enjoy them, but there's enough here that DOES sound great and so I'm getting immense musical value out of this rig. The PS500e are particularly scratching my itch because they sound great with all music, especially heavy metal (which is hard to find in high quality on vinyl), and there's no fuss with the high-end Stax amplifiers (I must be cursed with these things - if it sounds good, there will is ALWAYS a problem). The Sennheiser HD650 were good but quite boring and now seem utterly unspectacular. I never liked the 800 series, and never will. Borrowed some 820 against the Grados and they are so meh. Audio Technicas gave me PTSD for how much their voicing and sound quality shifted between models. The L3000 was the only one I really loved, and it makes me nervous to use now (unobtanium). I wood (haha) like to hear the JVC DX1000 again. 

I do have an AKG 340 back at my place that sounds amazing with an OTL tube amp, but you have to listen for a little bit to allow your brain to adjust for their crossover "weirdness" before the magic happens. I would like to listen to those more too, though. But the PS series Grados are so easy, and (with pad adjustments) they serve the music the way I want to hear it.

There will be more Grados. I'm becoming obsessed with finding the "perfect" Grado for my tastes. Any further improvement over the PS500e will be gravy, though.

The DAC is an ECP Audio Walnut 5 DAC. I like it because it sounds more analog & smoother than other DACs. I have this Questyle CAS192D on loan I just can't get into. I had a Yggy OG 2A, but it died (my 2nd Yggy that's died) and I might prefer the ECP anyways. Yggys and Stax amps, ugh. I love that Headroom Max Balanced amp. It sounds way better than the older Max amps, which were almost insultingly mediocre.


----------



## majo123 (Apr 7, 2022)

DTgill said:


> I put on my RS1e and noticed the right side was very warm, there is a burnt smell, its volume is very low compared to the left side.
> 
> I'm not really sure what happened, I was listening to it earlier this morning took it off and when I came back a little later it was like that.
> 
> ...


I'm wondering if you left them plugged in to the socket/amp  whilst away for a bit? Not trying to alarm you but I would also be a bit worried about the cause.
I'm no electronics expert but sometimes speakers can burn out because of electrical fault within the amplifier and maybe headphones like wise??? .
Hopefully though in a round about way it is just the grado..... even though that is cause enough for dismay.


----------



## mulveling (Apr 7, 2022)

majo123 said:


> I'm wondering if you left them plugged in to the socket/amp  whilst away for a bit? Not trying to alarm you but I would also be a bit worried about the cause.
> I'm no electronics expert but sometimes speakers can burn out because of electrical fault within the amplifier and maybe headphones like wise??? .
> Hopefully though in a round about way it is just the grado..... even though that is cause enough for dismay.


Agreed, this would be my concern as well. Which amp was it. Other that sheer over-voluming the headphones over time (it would have to be massive and VERY noticeable), which doesn't sound like the case here, I guess passing too much DC on the output could burn out the coils. This could be caused by a failed output capacitor (can be a problem for OTL tube amps), failed DC servo, or a DC coupled amp passing and amplifying unblocked DC from an upstream component.


----------



## majo123

mulveling said:


> Agreed, this would be my concern as well. Which amp was it. Other that sheer over-voluming the headphones over time (it would have to be massive and VERY noticeable), which doesn't sound like the case here, I guess passing too much DC on the output could burn out the coils. This could be caused by a failed output capacitor (can be a problem for OTL tube amps), failed DC servo, or a DC coupled amp passing and amplifying unblocked DC from an upstream component.


Indeed, I have read similar a couple of times but with speakers and the coils, never cans though and no actual experience ....but as we agree definitely a concern.
Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Luckyleo

DTgill said:


> I put on my RS1e and noticed the right side was very warm, there is a burnt smell, its volume is very low compared to the left side.
> 
> I'm not really sure what happened, I was listening to it earlier this morning took it off and when I came back a little later it was like that.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry!  Horrible situation.  This is downside to modification...      Please keep us posted on your next steps.


----------



## jonathan c

DTgill said:


> I put on my RS1e and noticed the right side was very warm, there is a burnt smell, its volume is very low compared to the left side.
> 
> I'm not really sure what happened, I was listening to it earlier this morning took it off and when I came back a little later it was like that.
> 
> ...


Did you leave the RS1e plugged into the h/p/a?…Was there a power surge?…


----------



## DTgill (Apr 7, 2022)

majo123 said:


> I'm wondering if you left them plugged in to the socket/amp  whilst away for a bit? Not trying to alarm you but I would also be a bit worried about the cause.
> I'm no electronics expert but sometimes speakers can burn out because of electrical fault within the amplifier and maybe headphones like wise??? .
> Hopefully though in a round about way it is just the grado..... even though that is cause enough for dismay.


I tried another set of headphones in the amp and there's no problems with the way it sounded


----------



## ESL-1

JoeTho said:


> This is a superb sounding Grado Hemp Phone. Addictive even.





RPKwan said:


> Listening to various rock albums, including "Let it be...Naked" with the GR10E. They really have no business being this good.
> 
> At first I thought they were a bit expensive for a 1-moving- armature-fixed-3.5mm IEM, but I was wrong. Full, detailed and natural.


Yes, I agree that they are really quite good and also as typical of Grado a value.


----------



## majo123

DTgill said:


> I tried another set of headphones in the app and there's no problems with the way it sounded


Hopefully just a faulty driver then but I would definitely keep an eye on it .. not really heard of drivers burning up like that hence my initial concern and as you agree it could be so easily the amp ...
Hopefully though not double bad luck.


----------



## DTgill

jonathan c said:


> Did you leave the RS1e plugged into the h/p/a?…Was there a power surge?…


I wondered that too, but everything else was good and all of the amps are plugged into the same power conditioner


----------



## ESL-1 (Apr 7, 2022)

DTgill said:


> I tried another set of headphones in the app and there's no problems with the way it sounded


Usually something like that with headphone or speakers is due to an external cause.  Perhaps there was a short in the wire upgrade.  Such a short could cause the amp to damage the attached headphone/speaker.

If left on for a long enough period of time you would be risking damage to what is hooked up to the amp and eventually the amp would either go into a protection mode or burn out that channel.

Good luck


----------



## DTgill

majo123 said:


> Hopefully just a faulty driver then but I would definitely keep an eye on it .. not really heard of drivers burning up like that hence my initial concern and as you agree it could be so easily the amp ...
> Hopefully though not double bad luck.


Yeah, I know it's strange, but it was just the right side the left sounds fine. when I plugged a different set of cans in they sound excellent no issues at all??


----------



## mulveling

Maybe it's possible a wiring short in the headphone cable/connector caused the burning smell and sonic issue (taxing the amp), but the coil is actually fine, and will work OK again once the wiring is fixed? If the amp sounds fine with other headphones that could be good news.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I'd personally be looking for a burnt resistor or exploded cap in the amp, along with measuring the DC offset. Grado drivers are a little more sensitive than other drivers in my experience, but I wouldn't plug any other headphones into that amp until it is checked out. 

As Chesebert said Grado will likely fix it for their standard charge, which was $100 for small headphones, $200 for larger headphones last I checked. I think you need to send a check with the cans.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Someone is selling a Pokemon Grado on eBay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/394020148730?epid=17053349275&hash=item5bbd6e55fa:g:Y30AAOSwcRRiTUxL






Note 0 feedback however.


----------



## chesebert

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Someone is selling a Pokemon Grado on eBay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/394020148730?epid=17053349275&hash=item5bbd6e55fa:g:Y30AAOSwcRRiTUxL
> 
> 
> 
> Note 0 feedback however.


What is this? This thing is real?


----------



## oryan_dunn (Apr 7, 2022)

chesebert said:


> What is this? This thing is real?


Pokémon Grados:
https://blog.gradolabs.com/pokemon-center-grado-headphones/
They're real.
More pictures: https://blog.gradolabs.com/behind-the-scenes-pokemon-center-grado/


----------



## jonathan c

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Someone is selling a Pokemon Grado on eBay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/394020148730?epid=17053349275&hash=item5bbd6e55fa:g:Y30AAOSwcRRiTUxL
> Note 0 feedback however.


The price seems low…I also suspect that the box, letter etc are for / from a different headphone…


----------



## oryan_dunn

jonathan c said:


> The price seems low…I also suspect that the box, letter etc are for / from a different headphone…


Price seems right for an open box item, new it's $295 https://www.pokemoncenter.com/produ...-grado-labs-pikachu-headphones-black-aluminum


----------



## qua2k (Apr 7, 2022)

oryan_dunn said:


> Price seems right for an open box item, new it's $295 https://www.pokemoncenter.com/produ...-grado-labs-pikachu-headphones-black-aluminum


Beat me to it! Plus in the ebay open box, there's noticable wear/white marks on the headband. Stock Grado qc or seller caused? Not sure.. seller says brand new never used....


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

jonathan c said:


> The price seems low…I also suspect that the box, letter etc are for / from a different headphone…


It's $50 less than new... The box appears correct. Now that I look closely the headband appears scratched, might not be worth it.


----------



## oryan_dunn

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> It's $50 less than new... The box appears correct. Now that I look closely the headband appears scratched, might not be worth it.


Yeah, the scratches by the rodblock could maybe be reduced with some leather cream and some brushing, not sure if it's the picture or an illusion, but the top of the band looks a bit scuffed up as well.  With it being leather, standard leather care might be able to restore it to an acceptable degree.


----------



## RPKwan

Swapped the stock headband for an XL Turbulent headband. Changing the band took some time since the metal band just would not thread through easily. 

The increase in comfort is quantifiable. Pressure is more evenly balanced and now it really feels like a premium headphone. 

People complain about the "cheap" quality of Grado products but at least there is a healthy market of upgrade accessories. This also means that I can find and replace parts over time quite easily.


----------



## mulveling

RPKwan said:


> Swapped the stock headband for an XL Turbulent headband. Changing the band took some time since the metal band just would not thread through easily.
> 
> The increase in comfort is quantifiable. Pressure is more evenly balanced and now it really feels like a premium headphone.
> 
> People complain about the "cheap" quality of Grado products but at least there is a healthy market of upgrade accessories. This also means that I can find and replace parts over time quite easily.


I highly recommend the Shipibo metal rod-blocks. Especially for the heavier PS1000/2000, the plastic blocks don't cut it. Reminds me I need to order some more. I'm about to get some of their metal gimbals to try too (for plastic gimbal Grados).


----------



## RPKwan

mulveling said:


> I highly recommend the Shipibo metal rod-blocks. Especially for the heavier PS1000/2000, the plastic blocks don't cut it. Reminds me I need to order some more. I'm about to get some of their metal gimbals to try too (for plastic gimbal Grados).





mulveling said:


> I highly recommend the Shipibo metal rod-blocks. Especially for the heavier PS1000/2000, the plastic blocks don't cut it. Reminds me I need to order some more. I'm about to get some of their metal gimbals to try too (for plastic gimbal Grados).


Besides aesthetics and a more premium feel, is there any other advantage to them?

I looked at Beautiful Audio vs Shipido vs Turbulent vs Amazon Brand Accessory House for headbands upgrades and went with Turbulent since it seemed to fit what I wanted and it was relatively closer to where I'm at. They have great service and the product is high quality.


----------



## majo123

mulveling said:


> I highly recommend the Shipibo metal rod-blocks. Especially for the heavier PS1000/2000, the plastic blocks don't cut it. Reminds me I need to order some more. I'm about to get some of their metal gimbals to try too (for plastic gimbal Grados).


I will definitely at some point be changing the gimbals on the hemp. Out of all the niggles, cable, headband and gimbal's, that others have mentioned this is the one that truly grates me. They are truly fragile I feel but still fantastic cans and I won't be parting with them soon so worth the upgrade.


----------



## Freia

I do like my plastic gimbals though.They have serial numbers etched on them and I see them as a set with the cans.
On a side note, I can’t decide if I should get a regular size or XL headband from Turbulent.


----------



## qua2k

majo123 said:


> I will definitely at some point be changing the gimbals on the hemp. Out of all the niggles, cable, headband and gimbal's, that others have mentioned this is the one that truly grates me. They are truly fragile I feel but still fantastic cans and I won't be parting with them soon so worth the upgrade.


I agree 100% with you. I have added both the pebbled black headband by Turbulent Labs (agree, these are the highest quality currently out there) and the classic larger Shipibo aluminum rodblocks/gimbal set to my GH2. While the change from plastic to aluminum does add a little more weight, the sturdiness and feel of the fit is improved. I have had both the slim and the classic Shipibo's and prefer the classic, they are pretty much aluminum mirror of the Grado plastic.





I have also toyed with the idea of buying one of the new ZMF crescent bands and modifying the steel band they include to make it work but I have not decided to go through with it, might be a fun project. I have one on my Eikons and the noggin' hug you get is amazing with them.


----------



## RPKwan

Freia said:


> I do like my plastic gimbals though.They have serial numbers etched on them and I see them as a set with the cans.
> On a side note, I can’t decide if I should get a regular size or XL headband from Turbulent.


Which model Grado do you have? For the PS series large is a no-brainer. For my GS1000i and RS2 I don't think I will change since they're pretty light and comfortable for me.


----------



## Freia

RPKwan said:


> Which model Grado do you have? For the PS series large is a no-brainer. For my GS1000i and RS2 I don't think I will change since they're pretty light and comfortable for me.


I’m using a HF2, which shares the same design with PS500s.


----------



## mulveling (Apr 8, 2022)

RPKwan said:


> Besides aesthetics and a more premium feel, is there any other advantage to them?
> 
> I looked at Beautiful Audio vs Shipido vs Turbulent vs Amazon Brand Accessory House for headbands upgrades and went with Turbulent since it seemed to fit what I wanted and it was relatively closer to where I'm at. They have great service and the product is high quality.


I mean with the set screws you can control how tightly they clamp down on the rods. The heavier PS1000/2000 tend to have their plastic rodblocks lose grip on the rod over time, so they just slide down all the time even while on your head, ugh. That's annoying as hell. You also don't have to make & break a glue bond just to change headbands anymore. But beyond that, yeah they're just metal blocks so there's a limit to how much they can do


----------



## RPKwan

mulveling said:


> I mean with the set screws you can control how tightly they clamp down on the rods. The heavier PS1000/2000 tend to have their plastic rodblocks lose grip on the rod over time, so they just slide down all the time even while on your head, ugh. That's annoying as hell. You also don't have to make & break a glue bond just to change headbands anymore. But beyond that, yeah they're just metal blocks so there's a limit to how much they can do


Just ordered 2 sets and a gimbal set for my RS2. 👍🏼


----------



## DTgill

I took the right driver out of its cup, no sign of damage, the amp is working great with a kamikaze can I have.

I can't find my voltmeter; I'll see if I can borrow one from work.


----------



## majo123

qua2k said:


> I agree 100% with you. I have added both the pebbled black headband by Turbulent Labs (agree, these are the highest quality currently out there) and the classic larger Shipibo aluminum rodblocks/gimbal set to my GH2. While the change from plastic to aluminum does add a little more weight, the sturdiness and feel of the fit is improved. I have had both the slim and the classic Shipibo's and prefer the classic, they are pretty much aluminum mirror of the Grado plastic.
> 
> 
> 
> I have also toyed with the idea of buying one of the new ZMF crescent bands and modifying the steel band they include to make it work but I have not decided to go through with it, might be a fun project. I have one on my Eikons and the noggin' hug you get is amazing with them.


Very nice , a little more weight won't hurt too much and at least I don't have to live in fear of a snapped gimbal! ...


----------



## Chefguru

For those curious how the vintage Joseph Grado HP-1000 (improved version) stacks up against current flagships

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/aud...i-once-upon-a-honeymoon.962894/#post-16904388


----------



## joseph69

Received these this afternoon from Japan. 
They're in very, very good condition and are sounding just fine. I waiting for the Shipibo ceramic black rodblocks which should be arriving shortly, then I'll terminate them to XLR and add a suspension strap for better weight distribution, as well as replace the spring steel  in the headband so I can adjust the clamping force to my preference being you can see the L side of the headband is pretty warped. 
I do have everything I need except the rodblocks, so as soon as they arrive I'll proceed.


----------



## ESL-1

Looks great, glad the sq is to your liking.  Congrats.

Enjoy,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## marts30

qua2k said:


> I agree 100% with you. I have added both the pebbled black headband by Turbulent Labs (agree, these are the highest quality currently out there) and the classic larger Shipibo aluminum rodblocks/gimbal set to my GH2. While the change from plastic to aluminum does add a little more weight, the sturdiness and feel of the fit is improved. I have had both the slim and the classic Shipibo's and prefer the classic, they are pretty much aluminum mirror of the Grado plastic.
> 
> 
> 
> I have also toyed with the idea of buying one of the new ZMF crescent bands and modifying the steel band they include to make it work but I have not decided to go through with it, might be a fun project. I have one on my Eikons and the noggin' hug you get is amazing with them.



Nice. I also just made a shipibo order with gimbals for two sets (325x and custom build), went with the slim though... was a tough choice! Also some cups, cable, bands, earpads for a new build with turbulent headband/drivers. Also have the beautiful audio hybrid small pads coming to compare.


----------



## qua2k (Apr 8, 2022)

marts30 said:


> Nice. I also just made a shipibo order with gimbals for two sets (325x and custom build), went with the slim though... was a tough choice! Also some cups, cable, bands, earpads for a new build with turbulent headband/drivers. Also have the beautiful audio hybrid small pads coming to compare.


Shipibo is a great company and great quality, no doubt about it. I have spoken with Przemyslaw (co-owner) a lot about a wide array of things and he is very knowledgeable and a very very nice gent as well.


----------



## movinIron

DTgill said:


> I took the right driver out of its cup, no sign of damage, the amp is working great with a kamikaze can I have.
> 
> I can't find my voltmeter; I'll see if I can borrow one from work.


The reason I don‘t like removing the driver with a hairdryer.



Some companies even do that using a heat gun.
When fitting back in, watch the contacts being on the other side of the plug to avoid accidential short cuts.
Keep my fingers crossed, that you‘ll find a fast and good solution.


----------



## mulveling

I got my PS2000e back, re-terminated. Wow, these are fantastic sounding! Even my friend who isn't a fan of Grado (putting it nicely) admits these sound great. He also loaned me a custom built balanced Dynalo+ amp. This is a fantastic match. Soundstage isn't as big as the Headroom Max Balanced, but it has all the clarity and speed of a Gilmore combined with just enough warmth and body. The Headamp Gilmores (and even BHSE) always sound just a touch dry for my tastes, and it's only really noticeable when you put them next to an amp like this (DIY T2 in the case of BHSE). Bass is cleaner than the Max. It just sounded "right" from the very first note. I think I might really, really like this combo! Dammit, I don't need another amp.

Still really love the PS500e, but PS2000e are almost certainly gonna be top dog now. I got the GS3000e back re-terminated too, and they just don't do it for me. Nope. PS "e" series all the way here.


----------



## DTgill

movinIron said:


> The reason I don‘t like removing the driver with a hairdryer.
> 
> Some companies even do that using a heat gun.
> When fitting back in, watch the contacts being on the other side of the plug to avoid accidential short cuts.
> Keep my fingers crossed, that you‘ll find a fast and good solution.


I sent a mail to Grado waiting to hear if they'll fix it and how much it's going to cost me.

That was probably me when I removed the driver? I didn't use much heat as the modder had the driver held in by a few small spots of glue.


----------



## RPKwan

joseph69 said:


> Received these this afternoon from Japan.
> They're in very, very good condition and are sounding just fine. I waiting for the Shipibo ceramic black rodblocks which should be arriving shortly, then I'll terminate them to XLR and add a suspension strap for better weight distribution, as well as replace the spring steel  in the headband so I can adjust the clamping force to my preference being you can see the L side of the headband is pretty warped.
> I do have everything I need except the rodblocks, so as soon as they arrive I'll proceed.


I was listening to mine last night for a few hrs with the Turbulent headband, bliss. 

Are you only re-terminating the original cable or making it interchangeable?


----------



## joseph69

RPKwan said:


> I was listening to mine last night for a few hrs with the Turbulent headband, bliss.
> 
> Are you only re-terminating the original cable or making it interchangeable?


Been listening to mine via my GS-X mk2 for 2+hrs now after running them since receiving them this afternoon and they sound fantastic.
I'm not re-cabling (although it did cross my mind) I'm just re-terminating to XLR like all my Grados with the exception of my 325is.


----------



## RPKwan

joseph69 said:


> Been listening to mine via my GS-X mk2 for 2+hrs now after running them since receiving them this afternoon and they sound fantastic.
> I'm not re-cabling (although it did cross my mind) I'm just re-terminating to XLR like all my Grados with the exception of my 325is.


How are you re-terminating, just at the very end? I've got some re-cablers here in HK and just wondering what the easiest way to do it would be.


----------



## joseph69

RPKwan said:


> How are you re-terminating, just at the very end? I've got some re-cablers here in HK and just wondering what the easiest way to do it would be.


All that needs to be done is to cut the 1/4" termination off then replace it with the 4-pin XLR. 
I gave an example to @mulveling in a recent post on how to determine the wiring configuration. If you need more info feel free to PM me.


----------



## jonathan c

mulveling said:


> I got my PS2000e back, re-terminated. Wow, these are fantastic sounding! Even my friend who isn't a fan of Grado (putting it nicely) admits these sound great. He also loaned me a custom built balanced Dynalo+ amp. This is a fantastic match. Soundstage isn't as big as the Headroom Max Balanced, but it has all the clarity and speed of a Gilmore combined with just enough warmth and body. The Headamp Gilmores (and even BHSE) always sound just a touch dry for my tastes, and it's only really noticeable when you put them next to an amp like this (DIY T2 in the case of BHSE). Bass is cleaner than the Max. It just sounded "right" from the very first note. I think I might really, really like this combo! Dammit, I don't need another amp.
> 
> Still really love the PS500e, but PS2000e are almost certainly gonna be top dog now. I got the GS3000e back re-terminated too, and they just don't do it for me. Nope. PS "e" series all the way here.


Welcome (again) to PS2000e-dom !


----------



## RPKwan

joseph69 said:


> All that needs to be done is to cut the 1/4" termination off then replace it with the 4-pin XLR.
> I gave an example to @mulveling in a recent post on how to determine the wiring configuration. If you need more info feel free to PM me.


I've asked my cable guy and he says it's easy to do. 

Interested in how you will add a suspension strap? It's something off the shelf or DIY?


----------



## majo123

Just bought a second hand pair of 80x for about half price on eBay, Obviously there not in hemp league or above but my wiring and mechanical type work can be quite messy and dirty at times and isn't office type environment.
Pair them with my cayin ru6 happy days.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

Luckyleo said:


> Not practical for me....


An absolute No-No with cats around!


----------



## majo123

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> An absolute No-No with cats around!


Jesus! I bet he had to balance each side..... What happens if he wants a middle pair


----------



## joseph69

RPKwan said:


> I've asked my cable guy and he says it's easy to do.
> 
> Interested in how you will add a suspension strap? It's something off the shelf or DIY?


I add the suspension strap by using 1 of the screw holes that hold the 2 halves of whichever custom roadblocks I'm using.
When I get to that part I'll post some photos on how I did it. *Here is a post* on the rodblocks and suspension strap I used for my previous PS1000, and *here are some photos* as well. As you've read, I used the Rhoulpat rodblocks, but this time, as I mentioned I'll be using the Shipibo rodblocks so I'll most probably have to use a slightly different mounting method being the 2 halves attach differently on the Shppibo.


----------



## RPKwan

joseph69 said:


> I add the suspension strap by using 1 of the screw holes that hold the 2 halves of whichever custom roadblocks I'm using.
> When I get to that part I'll post some photos on how I did it. *Here is a post* on the rodblocks and suspension strap I used for my previous PS1000, and *here are some photos* as well. As you've read, I used the Rhoulpat rodblocks, but this time, as I mentioned I'll be using the Shipibo rodblocks so I'll most probably have to use a slightly different mounting method being the 2 halves attach differently on the Shppibo.


Funny, I never knew someone figured out how to do this but it was the exact solution I was looking for 👏🏼.


----------



## RPKwan

I just ordered Symphones V9 in the hopes of building a new headphone. Seeing as so many here are so knowledgeable about the different Grado parts from different retailers, what is the "best" DIY build you can think of? Ie. Wooden cups from xxx, rod blocks and gimbals from xxx, headband from xxx?


----------



## joseph69

RPKwan said:


> I just ordered Symphones V9 in the hopes of building a new headphone. Seeing as so many here are so knowledgeable about the different Grado parts from different retailers, what is the "best" DIY build you can think of? Ie. Wooden cups from xxx, rod blocks and gimbals from xxx, headband from xxx?


I've never built my own headphone, but I did mod an SR80i with Turbulent Labs wooden cups which I liked for their aesthetics.
I've heard DIY headphones based on Grados design with Symphones drivers (can't remember which version) but preferred the Grado drivers much more.


----------



## RPKwan

joseph69 said:


> I've never built my own headphone, but I did mod an SR80i with Turbulent Labs wooden cups which I liked for their aesthetics.
> I've heard DIY headphones based on Grados design with Symphones drivers (can't remember which version) but preferred the Grado drivers much more.


I've never listened to any DIY ones but just reading that Simphones have a good rep. The cost is not crazy so worth trying it out.

I'm also in the process of modding a 25yr old SR80s. Going to go for wood cups, interchangeable, new headband and all. Basically only keeping the drivers but I think using Mundorf solder will make it sound better.


----------



## joseph69

RPKwan said:


> I've never listened to any DIY ones but just reading that Simphones have a good rep. The cost is not crazy so worth trying it out.
> 
> I'm also in the process of modding a 25yr old SR80s. Going to go for wood cups, interchangeable, new headband and all. Basically only keeping the drivers but I think using Mundorf solder will make it sound better.


Any particular cables you're interested in trying?


----------



## RPKwan

joseph69 said:


> Any particular cables you're interested in trying?


I'm likely going to get a cardas clear that is terminated with mini-xlr so I can use it with my LCD2F as well. So the idea is to mod the SR80s to mini-xlr and balanced XLR.


----------



## mulveling

Put shipibo gimbal & headband on the PS500e. It’s gorgeous. Now wish I’d got the whole gimbal for PS2000e too, instead of just the rod blocks.

I think slim black will look best for the wood headphones (to frame the lovely wood without drawing attention away), but the classic silver looks rockin here!


----------



## majo123

I'm already thinking of modding my 80x even though I don't have them yet  ...I want them for work and maybe the cable might be a bit unwieldy for slightly on the move, ok when I'm sitting soldering and other stuff but sometimes I'm mechanics as well ....so I'm thinking of maybe reducing the cable thickness and putting female mmcx on each cup.


----------



## joseph69

mulveling said:


> Put shipibo gimbal & headband on the PS500e. It’s gorgeous. Now wish I’d got the whole gimbal for PS2000e too, instead of just the rod blocks.
> 
> I think slim black will look best for the wood headphones (to frame the lovely wood without drawing attention away), but the classic silver looks rockin here!


I agree the silver looks great against the PS500e cups.


----------



## qua2k (Apr 9, 2022)

RPKwan said:


> I just ordered Symphones V9 in the hopes of building a new headphone. Seeing as so many here are so knowledgeable about the different Grado parts from different retailers, what is the "best" DIY build you can think of? Ie. Wooden cups from xxx, rod blocks and gimbals from xxx, headband from xxx?


For builds,

Headband, Turbulent Labs (prefer regular not XL)
Rodblocks/Gimbals, Shipibo
Wood cups, Rholupat (he also machines gimbals/rodblocks but I prefer Shipibo's)

Enjoy the build and the process of building. It really is a fun ordeal.


----------



## jokervn91

Is there much difference between the old version and the new ones? Curious since I saw the video review saying that the SR80e is similar to the old version and I wonder how the 325e differs from my old 325.


----------



## majo123

jokervn91 said:


> Is there much difference between the old version and the new ones? Curious since I saw the video review saying that the SR80e is similar to the old version and I wonder how the 325e differs from my old 325.


Apparently the new X variants are quite different, some reviews opinions reckon for the better across the board.... but like most things in this hobby I think it depends on your personal preferences and pairings.
I own the newer X series and really like them, I also prefer the new f cushion pads on them too, a bit uncomfortable though at first until both clamp force and pads break in.
I just feel they sound the best out of all the others I have tried but I'm probably in the minority on this one..


----------



## marts30

qua2k said:


> For builds,
> 
> Headband, Turbulent Labs (prefer regular not XL)



Why do you prefer regular? I just ordered two XL haha. Have had the regular in the past. Looks or comfort?


----------



## RPKwan

qua2k said:


> For builds,
> 
> Headband, Turbulent Labs (prefer regular not XL)
> Rodblocks/Gimbals, Shipibo
> ...


Thanks for the input!
I've ordered some rodblocks and gimbals from Shipido originally to change some of my Grados but let's see.
I have the Turbulent XL headband for my PS1000e, has anyone tried accessory house?
I looked at the cups and do like Rholupat's but wanted to see if he could install some mini-xlr connectors before shipping.

Besides @joseph69 has anyone tried the symphones drivers? Specifically V9?


----------



## oryan_dunn

I've been thinking about a TL headband for my SR60i.  I think the aluminum rodblocks and gimbals look really nice, but I'd want to keep mine looking stock.  Looking at mine, I can see that there is glue inside holding the headband in, and I found one video that showed there is also a plastic nub that pops into a hole in the headband.  Is the glue they use on the headband the same hotglue they use on the earcups?  If so, is it possible to heat it up to soften the glue to remove it instead of cracking it like most tutorials suggest?


----------



## RPKwan (Apr 10, 2022)

oryan_dunn said:


> I've been thinking about a TL headband for my SR60i.  I think the aluminum rodblocks and gimbals look really nice, but I'd want to keep mine looking stock.  Looking at mine, I can see that there is glue inside holding the headband in, and I found one video that showed there is also a plastic nub that pops into a hole in the headband.  Is the glue they use on the headband the same hotglue they use on the earcups?  If so, is it possible to heat it up to soften the glue to remove it instead of cracking it like most tutorials suggest?


Taking the headband off the original Grado for me wasn't that difficult. You can take a hairdryer to the point that joins, wiggle it and pull.

The harder part was threading the metal band through the new headband. Not sure if any other members have a better way but it took me about 20 mins and quite a bit of tries.


----------



## RPKwan

Ordered some foams from Misodiko and they arrived today. Original G cush on the left, Misodiko on the right.

You can see from the size that the Misodiko is flatter so sits closer to the ear. They are softer as well. Mids and bass slightly better, soundstage not hugely affected. I may have found the right replacement pads.


----------



## RPKwan (Apr 10, 2022)

Also received this universal pad that basically ziplocs onto your existing pad. Instead of replacing all my headbands, I think this is a decent solution since the leather headbands on the RS2 and GS1000i are nice leather and not too heavy.


----------



## oryan_dunn

RPKwan said:


> Ordered some foams from Misodiko and they arrived today. Original G cush on the left, Misodiko on the right.
> 
> You can see from the size that the Misodiko is flatter so sits closer to the ear. They are softer as well. Mids and bass slightly better, soundstage not hugely affected. I may have found the right replacement pads.


Those look just like the Geekria, probably sourced from the same OEM in china. I’ve got some Geekria and Misodiko for other headphones and they’re clearly the same as well.


----------



## oryan_dunn

RPKwan said:


> Taking the headband off the original Grado for me wasn't that difficult. You can either take a hairdyer to the point that joins, wiggle it and pull.
> 
> The harder part was threading the metal band through the new headband. Not sure if any other members have a better way but it took me about 20 mins and quite a bit of tries.


I have a hot air rework station that I can control the temp, so I may use that to soften the glue if I get a new headband.


----------



## qua2k (Apr 10, 2022)

marts30 said:


> Why do you prefer regular? I just ordered two XL haha. Have had the regular in the past. Looks or comfort?


I should have prefaced, I have not owned the larger cup sized Grado's. So to that, the regular does look better on the smaller cups in my opinion. The larger covers more area so a little more comfort than regular and I would prefer the XL on the larger cup Grado's. Aesthetics.


----------



## qua2k (Apr 10, 2022)

RPKwan said:


> Taking the headband off the original Grado for me wasn't that difficult. You can either take a hairdyer to the point that joins, wiggle it and pull.
> 
> The harder part was threading the metal band through the new headband. Not sure if any other members have a better way but it took me about 20 mins and quite a bit of tries.


Exactly. Threading it on the new Turbulent Labs headband takes some tries, especially that last 15% before it breaks through the other end. It's a headache 

Removing is easy. Note on removing from the original rodblock: muscle it a bit, little at first then more and more until you hear a few 'cracks' which is the internal glue loosening, plastic is fine. Don't Rambo it so you can save the original just because. Don't throw them out in the off chance of reselling in x years, buyers will want the original pieces.

I don't personally see the need to use a heat gun or hair dryer unless you are removing the drivers from the cups and then it's careful careful pins and needles. If you will be reattaching the old headband ever, you will be likely dousing the tips of the metal band with glue anyway before reinsertion.


----------



## mulveling

Crazy good sound for a desktop rig. The PS2000e are my jam, guys. It doesn’t get blown out by the main 2ch rig - they just serve different purposes. Digital and solid state on headphones, vinyl and tubes on speakers lol


----------



## Plautus001

majo123 said:


> Apparently the new X variants are quite different, some reviews opinions reckon for the better across the board.... but like most things in this hobby I think it depends on your personal preferences and pairings.
> I own the newer X series and really like them, I also prefer the new f cushion pads on them too, a bit uncomfortable though at first until both clamp force and pads break in.
> I just feel they sound the best out of all the others I have tried but I'm probably in the minority on this one..


Actually I didn't like the SR325e, but I love my SR325X.  I was listening to them forv5 hours today just because they sounded so good


----------



## majo123

Plautus001 said:


> Actually I didn't like the SR325e, but I love my SR325X.  I was listening to them forv5 hours today just because they sounded so good


I have no experience with anything other than X series.
Im relatively new to grado so can't compare, although my friend wants me to 4.4 his 325e so I will get to compare at some point in the near future and definitely will post my feelings.
I used to be a headphone guy at first then switched to iems for a long time mostly Andromeda in various forms, I also never use desktop because I like the semi mobility of a decent dap and the n6ii r01 is an absolute beast, the grado pair lovely with it and drive very well.
I bought the 325x first thought I would give them a try as was getting very good press, after using for 3 weeks I sold 2 pairs of Andromeda lol......I never keep lot's of gear as I will always pick up what I consider the best for me and I honestly thought the 325x were better in every conceivable way than the Andromeda, yes there different animals entirely but I just knew the Andromeda wouldn't get used again.
Since then I'm totally a grado convert, bought the hemp and I will be buying the rs1x in the near future, although this won't be straight away as I'm still loving the hemp and 325x and as I said il always pick up my best so want to get some use out of them first.


----------



## RamJaxed

Was wondering if anyone has any suggestions for me on this.
I've been using the original uDAC v1 for about 12 years with a pair SR80i and Schiit LYR 2 with stock tubes.

It's a combination I've been very happy with for a lot of my listening.  I recently picked up a pair of RS1x and the LYR2 can power them with ease.
My only doubt at the moment is if the uDAC v1 would be holding back the system in anyway now as the DAC technology is fairly old at this point, while entry level I've not previously felt the need to upgrade. There's pretty much no shiit stock in Europe for the last year or so. So any Schiit gear is most likely a non runner


----------



## Kramertc

Hi gang,

Can you recommend someone who can modify my GH1?  I'd like to have it modded to have 3.5mm female connectors to do away with the permanently attached cable.


----------



## majo123

Kramertc said:


> Hi gang,
> 
> Can you recommend someone who can modify my GH1?  I'd like to have it modded to have 3.5mm female connectors to do away with the permanently attached cable.


Can I ask is this for different termination at source end or just because you don't like the cable?


----------



## majo123

Kramertc said:


> Hi gang,
> 
> Can you recommend someone who can modify my GH1?  I'd like to have it modded to have 3.5mm female connectors to do away with the permanently attached cable.


Reason I ask is because I'm not certain how much room is inside the cups between shell and drivers and infact a good question to answer for myself as I'm definitely doing some modding over the next few months but I have other options if I want to swap out terminals at source end


----------



## majo123

Easily swap


----------



## Kramertc

majo123 said:


> Can I ask is this for different termination at source end or just because you don't like the cable?


I just don't like the heavy cable. I'm tired of it.


----------



## majo123

Kramertc said:


> I just don't like the heavy cable. I'm tired of it.


Ok no worries I do understand 😊


----------



## majo123 (Apr 10, 2022)

Kramertc said:


> I just don't like the heavy cable. I'm tired of it.


I am going to swap out my 80x cable for sure as I'm going to try and make them more portable, but I was going to use mmcx because I felt 3.5 mm maybe too long and intrusive on the 80x and maybe all grado??? But I have no experience on modding grado..
Im uncertain about mmcx on bigger grado because you may need some quite thick cable to keep the sonics up to the same level and maybe even on the 80x, and was worried about the stiffness and pull on the mmcx with the type of cable on the new X series  ...so I will try and use slightly thinner on the 80x and definitely more flexible.
I want my 80x to be more portable on the go not so worried about the others.


----------



## Kramertc

I "liberated" an Alessandro MS1 a few years back to transfer it to an aftermarket wood cup.  I wouldn't dare do it on a Grado woodie. I rather pay someone who's experienced.


----------



## majo123

Kramertc said:


> I "liberated" an Alessandro MS1 a few years back to transfer it to an aftermarket wood cup.  I wouldn't dare do it on a Grado woodie. I rather pay someone who's experienced.


Experienced in what way?


----------



## Kramertc

majo123 said:


> Experienced in what way?


Doing the mod I'm after. Do they not exist? Sorry if my questions are so basic. I'm totally out of the loop as you can see.


----------



## majo123

Kramertc said:


> Doing the mod I'm after. Do they not exist? Sorry if my questions are so basic. I'm totally out of the loop as you can see.


Ahhh I see apologies I miss interpreted , yes there are guys around who could probably do it.


----------



## Gippy (Apr 10, 2022)

RamJaxed said:


> I've been using the original uDAC v1 for about 12 years with a pair SR80i and Schiit LYR 2 with stock tubes. It's a combination I've been very happy with for a lot of my listening.  I recently picked up a pair of RS1x and the LYR2 can power them with ease. My only doubt at the moment is if the uDAC v1 would be holding back the system in anyway now as the DAC technology is fairly old at this point, while entry level I've not previously felt the need to upgrade.



I own the uDAC v1 (but not the later revisions) so I can answer the question for you.

The uDAC v1 isn't neutral. It's the DAC that counters the claim that "all DACs are the same". There's a mid boost, and if you're used to the uDAC v1, you might actually think a newer, better-spec'd DAC will sound _worse_. Back in the day, it was uDAC v1 vs. FiiO E10, and the E10 to me was dull compared to the uDAC v1. (The E17 was much better and I still use it to this day.) I liked the uDAC v1 sound enough to upgrade to the HDP, which was my workhorse for many years. NuForce tuned their early DACs to a specific, brighter signature, even though that would make them measure worse. The HDP's downfall for me was that I couldn't get that last bit of hissing removed at higher volumes.


----------



## TheRealDz

Good news and bad news:

Good:  my RS1x is breaking in nicely.  Why didn't you all tell me that they are really good at separation, soundstaging, and spaciousness? 🙄

Bad:  they are literally breaking.  For those of you who have the tri-wood RS1x, are cracks in the cocobolo layer to be expected?  In addition to the cracks that go all the way through on the right driver pictured below, the left side has multiple hairline cracks.


----------



## majo123

TheRealDz said:


> Good news and bad news:
> 
> Good:  my RS1x is breaking in nicely.  Why didn't you all tell me that they are really good at separation, soundstaging, and spaciousness? 🙄
> 
> Bad:  they are literally breaking.  For those of you who have the tri-wood RS1x, are cracks in the cocobolo layer to be expected?  In addition to the cracks that go all the way through on the right driver pictured below, the left side has multiple hairline cracks.


Oh no!
 I would return under warranty just incase that split gets worse, wood can split more specially if you have humidity then dry weather.


----------



## qua2k

majo123 said:


> Oh no!
> I would return under warranty just incase that split gets worse, wood can split more specially if you have humidity then dry weather.


This is one reason why I am shy on the new multiple layered X versions. Wood ages differently depending on type and environment. Sandwiching different woods may have issues like this as time goes on.


----------



## jonathan c

qua2k said:


> This is one reason why I am shy on the new multiple layered X versions. Wood ages differently depending on type and environment. Sandwiching different woods may have issues like this as time goes on.


To the GS3000e / Hemp / RS1x, I apply this once lightly each month:


----------



## majo123

qua2k said:


> This is one reason why I am shy on the new multiple layered X versions. Wood ages differently depending on type and environment. Sandwiching different woods may have issues like this as time goes on.


Yeah it's a concern there's been a couple of hemp too..I'm thinking of possibly brushing some matt laquer/varnish on mine just to make it hopefully a little less susceptible/ porous hopefully.
To anyone who has a problem with splits there is a little fix that may or may not help (not tried it yet) but maybe some wood pva glue spread in the crack, it drys clear, excess will wipe away with a cloth and water and bonds probably stronger than the wood itself....this is all theory but I'm confident it will work as used it many times on wood.


----------



## majo123

jonathan c said:


> To the GS3000e / Hemp / RS1x, I apply this once lightly each month:


Another good idea....keep it supple


----------



## jonathan c

majo123 said:


> Another good idea....keep it supple


Plus, the headphones look fantastic!


----------



## majo123

jonathan c said:


> Plus, the headphones look fantastic!


Indeed they do! Brings them up very nicely.


----------



## TheRealDz

jonathan c said:


> Plus, the headphones look fantastic!


They indeed look fantastic - I will be sure to buy a bottle.

But does your unit have any of the cracks seen on mine?


----------



## jonathan c

TheRealDz said:


> They indeed look fantastic - I will be sure to buy a bottle.
> 
> But does your unit have any of the cracks seen on mine?


It does not.


----------



## Shane D (May 1, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> To the GS3000e / Hemp / RS1x, I apply this once lightly each month:


I may have said this before, but I have a bottle of that too! About two to three years old and I have never opened it.


----------



## majo123 (Apr 10, 2022)

TheRealDz said:


> They indeed look fantastic - I will be sure to buy a bottle.
> 
> But does your unit have any of the cracks seen on mine?


If there in warranty and easy to send them back then that's what I would probably do ... but the split looks very small and not like it's gone all the way through, PVA wood glue would probably definitely stop it further spreading and splitting entirely, and with it being quite small it would hardly show at all.
But if you can return I probably would.

Edit...I just took another look, it may have split all the way through hard to see on my phone but the glue will bond it.


----------



## movinIron

jonathan c said:


> Plus, the headphones look fantastic!


Wow…!


----------



## ESL-1

TheRealDz said:


> Good news and bad news:
> 
> Good:  my RS1x is breaking in nicely.  Why didn't you all tell me that they are really good at separation, soundstaging, and spaciousness? 🙄
> 
> Bad:  they are literally breaking.  For those of you who have the tri-wood RS1x, are cracks in the cocobolo layer to be expected?  In addition to the cracks that go all the way through on the right driver pictured below, the left side has multiple hairline cracks.


Reach out to the dealer you purchased from.  They should get a new replacement for you.  Downside, you will have the fun that goes along with breaking them in.0

My RS1x, RS2x & Hemp phones has none or next to none changes in the Hemp wood.   Perhaps. A few spots where the light stripe may have enlarged slightly.  No structural effect.

Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## jonathan c

Shane D said:


> I may have said this before, but I have a bottle that too! About two to three years old and I have never opened it.


…unlike a favourite adult spirit 😂 ?…


----------



## jonathan c

The RS1x _is _a taskmaster: break-in patience yields sonic riches; regular TLC yields alluring looks…who can resist? Me …


----------



## TheRealDz

jonathan c said:


> The RS1x _is _a taskmaster: break-in patience yields sonic riches; regular TLC yields alluring looks…who can resist? Me …


Yes, I was really starting to appreciate their sound.  They exceeded my expectations in almost every way. 

But as @ESL-1 said, I get the privilege breaking a new pair in again - after the two week or so wait to exchange the pair... 😑


----------



## nycdoi

are we buying Grado for cocobolo aesthetic these days instead of sonic performance?


----------



## jonathan c

nycdoi said:


> are we buying Grado for cocobolo aesthetic these days instead of sonic performance?


I buy Grado for cocobolo aesthetic _when_ the sonic performance is outstanding and moves me in the way that _music_ (not FR graphs / scatter plots / sine-square waves) does. 😄


----------



## joseph69

jonathan c said:


> Plus, the headphones look fantastic!


Fantastic isn't the word!
I've never seen such a beautiful gloss finish like that before on any there Grado!


----------



## mariopoli

joseph69 said:


> Fantastic isn't the word!
> I've never seen such a beautiful gloss finish like that before on any there Grado!



What case are you using for your GS3000e please?


----------



## jonathan c

mariopoli said:


> What case are you using for your GS3000e please?


That is the Grado _large _clamshell case. The large case accommodates the G-cushions. Grado (4OurEars: the Grado store) is sold out of these at the moment.


----------



## mariopoli

jonathan c said:


> That is the Grado _large _clamshell case. The large case accommodates the G-cushions. Grado (4OurEars: the Grado store) is sold out of these at the moment.


Thank you. I got the Geekria ultra shell but yours is smaller.


----------



## majo123

Just want to give a shout to all DIYers in the UK about  cosmic cables UK, not used them before and ordered a 4.4 connector from them a week back, there was a mix up with my order nothing major and had to contact them, in the end they gave me the connector free for my troubles.... now that's good customer service!


----------



## cirodts

I am extremely undecided between a used rs1e at 400 euros and a 325x 389 eurom I listen to metal and rock which of the 2 headphones suits my musical style better, I would prefer a warmer and less luminous sound.


----------



## panoptikon

cirodts said:


> I am extremely undecided between a used rs1e at 400 euros and a 325x 389 eurom I listen to metal and rock which of the 2 headphones suits my musical style better, I would prefer a warmer and less luminous sound.


I’ve owned the RS1e, and I own the 325x. I prefer the latter, it’s tonality is more natural and the presentation more coherent. The flat pads should provide you the energy for rock, bass is addictive. However, with the 325x I use the ifi Gryphon, with the RS1e I used the xdsd, and that’s, of course, a difference. I love my current combo!


----------



## ESL-1

joseph69 said:


> Fantastic isn't the word!
> I've never seen such a beautiful gloss finish like that before on any there Grado!


Sorry Joe, you are absolutely correct on the finish but I am even more impressed with the figuring of the wood on both phones is the best I have seen and you and I have certainly seen a lot.  Nicer than my hand picked GH2 cups.  

Jonathan, those two should be forever keepers.

Joe G


----------



## ESL-1 (Apr 11, 2022)

nycdoi said:


> are we buying Grado for cocobolo aesthetic these days instead of sonic performance?


Look at all the worry you would avoid if did not need to consider sonic performance.  It would allow a mere photo to let us know which are best.

Put them on display, step back to admire and go about our business.  Just think of all the time you will save by not dealing with the listening.  Seems like a perfect solution to a problem that does not exist.

UPDATE:  Due to ESL-1’s irresponsible meanderings from within his warped sense of facts we have grabbed that long hook and have removed him from the stage.  We are confident that a quick brain 🧠 fever should bring him back into the fold, perhaps minus some gray matter. Hi 🧐


----------



## movinIron (Apr 12, 2022)

cirodts said:


> I am extremely undecided between a used rs1e at 400 euros and a 325x 389 eurom I listen to metal and rock which of the 2 headphones suits my musical style better, I would prefer a warmer and less luminous sound.


Based on ‘…warmer and less luminous…‘ - look for the SR325x.
If you are, depending only on your hearings preferences, not Interested in the little bit more detail in upper mids / highs, you can also give the SR225x a try. To many people it appears more warm. More rock band than jazz ensemble.
No more a secret, but still a recommendation is the hemp in terms of warmth.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I can't recall a comparison previously, but has anyone compared the Grado GS-1000e to the latest RS-1X? The RS-1X is very intriguing with all three wood types, but the GS-1000e was an important update to a previous flagship with the larger drivers. Thanks for any information


----------



## jonathan c

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> I can't recall a comparison previously, but has anyone compared the Grado GS-1000e to the latest RS-1X? The RS-1X is very intriguing with all three wood types, but the GS-1000e was an important update to a previous flagship with the larger drivers. Thanks for any information


I did some comparisons between RS1x and GS3000e…but not GS1000e…


----------



## Shane D

My GH2's have a new playmate: A Little Dot Mark 9 tube amp.
What a great combo. I plugged everything in and started listening. After one song I thought I had accidentally turned the EQ on, but nope. What a nice, full sound. I have to keep the volume under 10, but I am a quiet listener. The test list went well and now I am going through some recent jazz purchases. Very impressive! Very noticeable bass and the horns are not shreiking. I might have finally found the tube amp I was looking for.


----------



## qua2k (Apr 12, 2022)

Shane D said:


> My GH2's have a new playmate: A Little Dot Mark 9 tube amp.
> What a great combo. I plugged everything in and started listening. After one song I thought I had accidentally turned the EQ on, but nope. What a nice, full sound. I have to keep the volume under 10, but I am a quiet listener. The test list went well and now I am going through some recent jazz purchases. Very impressive! Very noticeable bass and the horns are not shreiking. I might have finally found the tube amp I was looking for.


I got rid of my mid level Schiit for portability but still I wouldn't mind a full size tube amp to make my GH2 and ZMF sing even more. I have a few on my list  Another rabbit hole.


----------



## Shane D

I got my pads from Shipibo today. I wanted to test my new amp today, so I was using the Grado's.

An hour or two into it the Shipibo pads showed up. They are very deep. I had to raise the volume on the amp after going from Beautiful Audio pads to the Shipibo's. It did change the sound. 
Tomorrow I will A-B several times. The BA's are soft and pretty compressed so there is a large difference between the distance to the ear. Also, the Shipibo pads have what feels like a nylon material.

After a few hours of listening, I was less impressed. Was that me getting used to the new amp or was it me not enjoying the Shipibo's as much as the BA pads? I will test tomorrow.


----------



## Shane D (Apr 12, 2022)

qua2k said:


> I got rid of my mid level Schiit for portability but still I wouldn't mind a full size tube amp to make my GH2 and ZMF sing even more. I have a few on my list  Another rabbit hole.


Well I Love my GH2's on this and there is another guy (JazzVinyl) that ordered one March 31st and he has a set of ZMF 'phones. I want to give the GH2's a few days, but I am dying to try my other headphones.


----------



## ESL-1

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> I can't recall a comparison previously, but has anyone compared the Grado GS-1000e to the latest RS-1X? The RS-1X is very intriguing with all three wood types, but the GS-1000e was an important update to a previous flagship with the larger drivers. Thanks for any information


Like Jonathan C, no GS1000e, in fact no GS1000 of any designation.


----------



## majo123

cirodts said:


> I am extremely undecided between a used rs1e at 400 euros and a 325x 389 eurom I listen to metal and rock which of the 2 headphones suits my musical style better, I would prefer a warmer and less luminous sound.





movinIron said:


> Based on ‘…warmer and less luminous…‘ - look for the SR325x.
> If you are, depending only on your hearings preferences, not Interested in the little bit more detail in upper mids / highs, you can also give the SR225x a try. To many people it appears more warm. More rock band than jazz ensemble.
> No more a secret, but still a recommendation is the hemp in terms of warm.


I have never had any experience with rs1e but I do own 325x and hemp ...325x are excellent for rock but depending what you have come from and pairing you may find the treble a bit metallic, this is not to say they are overly so just maybe not quite what some are used too.
Hemp are smoother and more balanced and imo the better can but it's not night and day, sometimes i like the extra emphasis that the 325x can bring out, White Stripes seven nation army on the 325x is honestly a joy! .
Maybe if you're budget allows try buying a used 325x see if you like them and hemp, reckon around 600 euro for both and both are great.

Blatant bit of encouragement


----------



## majo123

panoptikon said:


> I’ve owned the RS1e, and I own the 325x. I prefer the latter, it’s tonality is more natural and the presentation more coherent. The flat pads should provide you the energy for rock, bass is addictive. However, with the 325x I use the ifi Gryphon, with the RS1e I used the xdsd, and that’s, of course, a difference. I love my current combo!


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/30443787...N6eZmw_Rf6&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## RPKwan

Shane D said:


> I got my pads from Shipibo today. I wanted to test my new amp today, so I was using the Grado's.
> 
> An hour or two into it the Shipibo pads showed up. They are very deep. I had to raise the volume on the amp after going from Beautiful Audio pads to the Shipibo's. It did change the sound.
> Tomorrow I will A-B several times. The BA's are soft and pretty compressed so there is a large difference between the distance to the ear. Also, the Shipibo pads have what feels like a nylon material.
> ...


Keen to read more of your findings since I was on the fence on both BA and Shipido pads.


----------



## PhenixS1970

Hi all.  My Grado GS1000i have been listed in the classifieds  (EU, UK sale only).


----------



## Shane D

RPKwan said:


> Keen to read more of your findings since I was on the fence on both BA and Shipido pads.


Well, it did not take long to make a decision this morning. First off, these pads are not made for the older 'phones with smaller drivers. After I "mounted" the Shipibo pads you could knock them off by touching the pad with your finger. I guess they are made for the new X drivers.

The pads are also very thick and the volume needs to cranked to be heard. While the foam is soft, the material covering the foam is somewhat firm. The pads will only compress so much.

The BA pads are the hands down winner for me, with the GH2's. These have the smaller drivers.

I will be putting up my Shipibo pads on CAM. Not for me.

However, the BA's on the Grado's from my Mark 9 are Awesome!


----------



## quentinspriggs

jonathan c said:


> To the GS3000e / Hemp / RS1x, I apply this once lightly each month:





jonathan c said:


> I just bought some to revive my GH3, do they make them feel greasy or oily? I only have experience with clear coating and stain.


----------



## jonathan c

No. I apply lightly, rub in, let sit for 10-15 minutes, buff with old/clean towel remnant. Also, I take the cushions/pads off beforehand.


----------



## quentinspriggs

jonathan c said:


> No. I apply lightly, rub in, let sit for 10-15 minutes, buff with old/clean towel remnant. Also, I take the cushions/pads off beforehand.



Okay. Do you take the gimbals off as well? I will use it on my RS1x too so they don't start breaking like the other user on here,,,rip. Me and my dad noticed that they came pretty well finished with a clear coat already.


----------



## qua2k

Shane D said:


> Well, it did not take long to make a decision this morning. First off, these pads are not made for the older 'phones with smaller drivers. After I "mounted" the Shipibo pads you could knock them off by touching the pad with your finger. I guess they are made for the new X drivers.
> 
> The pads are also very thick and the volume needs to cranked to be heard. While the foam is soft, the material covering the foam is somewhat firm. The pads will only compress so much.
> 
> ...


I have a pair of Dekoni Sheepskin Velour available. I posted a few pages back that they weren't for me and my GH2 but like you mention and I agree, I think the thicker pads will work very well on the bigger driver/cup sizes. for the GH2, it made the bass unlistenable.

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/grado-dekoni-custom-sheepskin-velour-pads.23743/


----------



## Gippy

Hope everyone's okay....


----------



## cirodts

taken the 325x, hopefully well, I have a dap ibasso dx220 + dac mustard x16 and xduoo ta-20.


----------



## ESL-1

Gippy said:


> Hope everyone's okay....


Thanks Gippy,
I had plans to be in that area today, good thing there was lots of coverage.

I hope that the injured people come out of it as best possible.  I hope they catch the !&/@}> responsible…..


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

jonathan c said:


> I did some comparisons between RS1x and GS3000e…but not GS1000e…


That would be very helpful if you could share.


----------



## mulveling (Apr 13, 2022)

Some more impressions from my ongoing Grado infatuation. Generally I try a few pad configs and choose my preference for each model. My preferences tend to push the top end "down" and bass "up" compared to stock. Also I generally prefer the more intimate, direct presentation you get when moving towards flat pads. From brightest to darkest (also more diffuse to more direct and impactful): G, L, Reverse G, Deluxe Flats - and generally this holds across all Grado models.

PS500 and PS1000 (not "e")
These models are very bass heavy. Unfortunately the bass also loses its grip very easily. Grados don't get boomy like a subwoofer (which I find to be a horribly offensive sound, personally) but they can get muddy and distorted as heck. At a certain point it swamps the music, even it it's not as ugly as subwoofer boomy/thumpy/thwacky bass (which I guess is the product of cheap cabinet resonances, rattles, etc). L pads are probably best for the 500 - flat pads are definitely a no-go here, because of the bass issues. Reverse G were my preference for 1000. The 500 is nice enough, but I like the PS500e a lot better. The PS1000 is also much better than PS500 - it's a flawed gem that shows flashes of sheer brilliance, but bass is way overpowered (muddy) and the top end gets fatiguing. If I use the PS1000 going forward, it will only be for very specific material that "sparkles" on them.
PS500e
What a wonderfully balanced, musical headphone! TTVJ Deluxe flats are absolutely PEREFCT here. This would be my favorite Grado if not for the PS2000e. Amazing for heavy metal. Low fatigue for a Grado. Very slightly on the dark side, so silver cables should be fine. No obvious distortion in bass, unlike prior PS series. It only gives up the last bit of transparency and layering to the PS2000e. This seems like the bargain of the line.
PS2000e
OMG! Such good sound. Layers and layers of music. Very nice head-stage for a Grado. Great bass, maybe not quite as clean as 500e actually, but this doesn't detract from music like it did on the prior PS series. Like the PS500e, it's amazingly musical and balanced, but also with better transparency and detail. Not fatiguing like the PS1000 was. I prefer reverse G pads for now, but this is the only Grado (so far) I could happily enjoy with G pads on the "proper" way. Heck, even with L pads these would be great. With reverse G pads they have a decidedly "dark" balance, but not enough to detract from the music or detail.
GS3000e
I'm still trying to "get" these. I'm still surprised how different they sound to PS2000e. These have a more lightweight, brighter sound. Ebullient? It's not a bad sound at all. I can see why people love them. I just personally don't "get" it. Despite being brighter, I find them decidedly less detailed than PS2000e (that's a pretty high standard, to be fair). Is this the cocobolo sound? Maybe I should avoid cocobolo in future audio purchases, haha. It's so damn pretty though! EDIT: Does this kind of sound mean they need more burn-in? I thought they were fully burned in (used) but I'm doing it now just to be sure.
HF-1 modded with Zebra wood outer cups
I'm still waiting to get these back (balanced re-termination). What I heard so far was a very nostalgic "classic" John Grado sound that was colored, but in all the "right" ways. It harkens back to my original HF-1 (serial #15 !!! I remember calling Todd and hearing I was 15, a nice "even" number) and how it sounded like a vastly fixed & improved SR225. I even had an RS-1 at the time, and I'm pretty sure I preferred the HF-1. Flat pads or deluxe flats for sure, on these cans. These are lovely headphones. Recommended.
The PS500e and PS2000e (well, particularly the 2000e) are now two of my favorite headphones of all time. Maybe I need to get a Utopia again to see how it stacks up! It might well beat the PS2000e on technicalities, but my memory of it is also slightly less "soulful" than the Grado.

EDIT: Also note listening preferences and volume levels have a BIG impact on this stuff. I tend to enjoy my sessions at louder levels, and carefully monitor their duration and any onset of ear fatigue to help preserve my hearing - I'm in my 40s now!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Great summary and easy to digest @mulveling  Can you expound a little more on the PS500 and PS500e differences? Is it just more controlled bass? I can't recall ever reading about the differences between them other than the 8 conductor cable.


----------



## mulveling

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Great summary and easy to digest @mulveling  Can you expound a little more on the PS500 and PS500e differences? Is it just more controlled bass? I can't recall ever reading about the differences between them other than the 8 conductor cable.


I'll try to listen to the PS500 more. But the bass was such a big difference that it disqualifies use of any flat pads on PS500. And the deluxe flats were an important component of the "e" to get its sound "locked in" the way I like it. Seriously, it was no small difference in bass. The "e" sounds way cleaner there.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Shane D said:


> Well, it did not take long to make a decision this morning. First off, these pads are not made for the older 'phones with smaller drivers. After I "mounted" the Shipibo pads you could knock them off by touching the pad with your finger. I guess they are made for the new X drivers.
> 
> The pads are also very thick and the volume needs to cranked to be heard. While the foam is soft, the material covering the foam is somewhat firm. The pads will only compress so much.
> 
> ...


I'll take those Shipibo pads off your hands. I'm in the US  (but real close to Canada) if that matters.


----------



## TheRealDz

Just a quick update on my cracked RS1x:

1) I purchased them from 4OurEars, and Rich Grado immediately took care of things by emailing me a shipping label. 

2) Another indication of the RS1x's performance is how much I already miss them - even considering the other headphones I own.  Ie, this is going to be a long 2 week wait...


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9 (Apr 12, 2022)

mulveling said:


> I'll try to listen to the PS500 more. But the bass was such a big difference that it disqualifies use of any flat pads on PS500. And the deluxe flats were an important component of the "e" to get its sound "locked in" the way I like it. Seriously, it was no small difference in bass. The "e" sounds way cleaner there.


You're not using a digital EQ correct? I know when we were first active here they were taboo, but with everything going digital it seems they are more accepted now. I have a stored setting for every headphone and will slightly tweak them over time. They are especially helpful for removing that horrible bass bloat. I just use the free one: Peace.

One other thing that might interest you as you were asking about the 325e vs 325X, the X is actually painted silver like the Pokemon Grado, it's not the natural color of the clear anodized aluminum. I personally think the natural aluminum looks a little nicer. I'm assuming it was a choice for cost reduction perhaps to maintain the $300 price point.


----------



## Pirastro

Shane D said:


> I got my pads from Shipibo today. I wanted to test my new amp today, so I was using the Grado's.
> 
> An hour or two into it the Shipibo pads showed up. They are very deep. I had to raise the volume on the amp after going from Beautiful Audio pads to the Shipibo's. It did change the sound.
> Tomorrow I will A-B several times. The BA's are soft and pretty compressed so there is a large difference between the distance to the ear. Also, the Shipibo pads have what feels like a nylon material.
> ...


I tried out Shipibo pads with my Hemps and was NOT impressed.  I listened to them for maybe an hour and couldn't tolerate them any more.  They sounded muffled/muted and somewhat hollow and distant.  Basically, took away the qualities that I love about the Hemps such as visceral and tactile articulation, punchy bass, and nicely tipped up upper mids. They were indeed very comfortable, but almost too comfortable, in that they kind of lost their form, even after just a few minutes.  Way too soft imo.  Also, ridiculously overpriced.


----------



## Shane D

Pirastro said:


> I tried out Shipibo pads with my Hemps and was NOT impressed.  I listened to them for maybe an hour and couldn't tolerate them any more.  They sounded muffled/muted and somewhat hollow and distant.  Basically, took away the qualities that I love about the Hemps such as visceral and tactile articulation, punchy bass, and nicely tipped up upper mids. They were indeed very comfortable, but almost too comfortable, in that they kind of lost their form, even after just a few minutes.  Way too soft imo.  Also, ridiculously overpriced.


Agreed. Price wise they are not horrible, if you like them. They cost me half of what the Beautiful Audio pads cost. But I do love my BA pads.


----------



## mulveling (Apr 12, 2022)

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> You're not using a digital EQ correct? I know when we were first active here they were taboo, but with everything going digital it seems they are more accepted now. I have a stored setting for every headphone and will slightly tweak them over time. They are especially helpful for removing that horrible bass bloat. I just use the free one: Peace.
> 
> One other thing that might interest you as you were asking about the 325e vs 325X, the X is actually painted silver like the Pokemon Grado, it's not the natural color of the clear anodized aluminum. I personally think the natural aluminum looks a little nicer. I'm assuming it was a choice for cost reduction perhaps to maintain the $300 price point.


Correct, no digital EQ. Yeah, EQ was not popular back in the day here. And my main 2ch rig is vinyl only so definitely no digital EQ there haha. I'm not entirely opposed to it for my digital/headphone setup, but not inclined to explore it either. Funny though, my Headroom Max Balanced has "pseudo EQ lite" analog controls via its crossfeed (moderate bass boost) and filter (moderate upper midrange and treble boost) switches - they're meant to balance each other. For the life of me I can't appreciate the crossfeed's intended "natural sound" effect, but its bass emphasis side effect is significant. I definitely found that keeping crossfeed OFF and filter ON helped somewhat tame the PS1000 bass. The PS500e and PS2000e are great either all flat (both switches off) or both on. The PS "e" series is also utterly fantastic on this balanced Dynalo I got (Dynalo+ modules) that's just a touch warmer and sweeter than any other Dynalo implementations I've heard (which are otherwise extremely neutral).


----------



## jonathan c (Apr 12, 2022)

…Sometimes, headphones just want to have fun!…(sorry, Cindy)…jaunty, rhythmic, seductive…with slam when called for! 🤪😄


----------



## jonathan c

I like what you say about me. I’ll stay awhile:


----------



## TooFrank

Shane D said:


> Agreed. Price wise they are not horrible, if you like them. They cost me half of what the Beautiful Audio pads cost. But I do love my BA pads.


Question: When the BA's "go flat", what do you fill them with?


----------



## Shane D

TooFrank said:


> Question: When the BA's "go flat", what do you fill them with?


I change "fillings". They come with a white foam and a black plasticy material. I switch back and forth, although I prefer the foam. I thought about getting bigger/harder foam. I even spoke to the shop but haven't dropped by yet.

The white foam does compact easily, so I learned to store my woodies foam up.


----------



## mks100

Looks like Audio Advisor is discounting the GS-e series.  Perhaps in anticipation of the GS-x series?

Audio Advisor


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

I bought Shipibo pads to use with my Hemps. It seemed nonsensical to me to use them with my SR60x given the price ratio.

They definitely hold better to the Hemps than the 60x. 

But I agree with the comments that sound-wise they don't suit the Hemps. I've tried going back to flat pads but I just can't get comfortable enough with them and the sound feels too narrow for me. I also prefer the sound of the Hemps  with Geekria G (best tonal balance and technical performance) and Grado G pads (best comfort but less bass). I'm looking forward to trying the Dekoni Velours with my Hemps but they are taking a long time to reach the UK it seems. Any more impressions on those with Hemps would be much appreciated 🙏🏾

In the meantime I decided yesterday to try the Shipibo Pads with my SR60x. The pads do slip off too easily which is a worry as I hope to use them on the go. But I really enjoyed both the sound and the comfort of the Shipibo pads on the SR60x, even though they failed on both counts for me with the Hemps.... I feel a bit schitzo, and ridiculous to be using pads that cost more than half the price of the headphones they are on, but that's how it's turned out.

Any suggestions for an easily removable adhesive I can use to secure the Shipibo pads to the SR60x without damaging the housing? I probably will switch to purple Yaxis from time to time because... Purple... So need that flexibility.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

A different set of funky earpads of mine have a sort of rubbery ring attached to one end of the pad, which gives it a little grip when sliding them on and off. Seems like the same idea might work on the Shipibo?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9 (Apr 13, 2022)

mks100 said:


> Looks like Audio Advisor is discounting the GS-e series.  Perhaps in anticipation of the GS-x series?
> 
> Audio Advisor


Given the change to multiple woods on the RS-1X and 2X I'm very curious to see if that design philosophy ends up in the GS-X series.

Also the price points of the GS series seem a little odd to me: $1000, 1400, and 1800 and aside from the cocobolo the differences are slightly nebulous. I feel like it would make more sense to reduce the wood flagships to 2 and price them at 1200/1800 or 1300 / 2000... more of a Fibonacci sequence like other headphone manufactures.


----------



## jonathan c

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Given the change to multiple woods on the RS-1X and 2X I'm very curious to see if that design philosophy ends up in the GS-X series.


…and with drivers ‘tuned’ to those multi-wood housings…🤔


----------



## jonathan c

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> That would be very helpful if you could share.


See post #50,136 (on page 3343) of this thread.


----------



## nycdoi

mks100 said:


> Looks like Audio Advisor is discounting the GS-e series.  Perhaps in anticipation of the GS-x series?
> 
> Audio Advisor


thats not a good news... we might not see cocobolo anymore..


----------



## jonathan c (Apr 14, 2022)

•  Grado has been working with cocobolo wood for a long time. The GH-2 headphone was released in December 2016. Grado has been using cocobolo in two of their top phono cartridges - the Aeon and the Epoch. The GS3000e is Grado’s first use of cocobolo in a “full-sized” headphone. Just recently introduced is the RS-1x featuring maple, hemp, and cocobolo. Jonathan Grado is quoted in the company website: “cocobolo is quickly becoming one of our favourite new woods.”
•  It would be a _dramatic_ shift were Grado to cease using cocobolo wood for (some of) their products. One (guess) possibility is that full-size 100% cocobolo headphones make way for full-size cocobolo ‘blend’ headphones 🤷🏻‍♂️.


----------



## Zachik

jonathan c said:


> It would be a _dramatic_ shift were Grado to cease using cocobolo wood for (some of) their products. One (guess) possibility is that full-size 100% cocobolo headphones make way for full-size cocobolo ‘blend’ headphones 🤷🏻‍♂️.


Or maybe some other exciting new wood. Those who follow ZMF headphones (I am a huge fan) know that there are so many cool and exciting wood types!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Thanks Jonathan for the referenced post. I've always loved the look of Cocobolo, followed by Padauk, highly figured maple / birds eye maple, and zebrawood. Cocobolo is the most expensive wood of that bunch. I'd imagine it's rarer or more difficult to work with.


----------



## cirodts

I'm listening to my new 325 x but it's so addicting !!! it also has some incredible bass.


----------



## mulveling (Apr 14, 2022)

I love the look of Cocobolo too. I do wonder how much of the sound we hear in Grados is from the wood itself versus their various driver "voicing" tweaks. That said the wood choice MUST have more influence on sound in Grado than in most other brands which have decoupled driver mountings and heavily damped wood chambers (an exception being the JVC HP-DX1000).

So far, except for HP-1000, I haven't liked any of the "one material" Grados as much as the mixed cup material models (differing outer cap / inner cup). Haven't heard the hemps though - maybe those are exempt because it's not a homogenous material. I would be curious about a cocobolo outer with maple inner! The maple inner must be working some magic on PS2000e. It's just smoother, cleaner, and more detailed.


----------



## qua2k (Apr 14, 2022)

mulveling said:


> I love the look of Cocobolo too. I do wonder how much of the sound we hear in Grados is from the wood itself versus their various driver "voicing" tweaks. That said the wood choice MUST have more influence on sound in Grado than in most other brands which have decoupled driver mountings and heavily damped wood chambers (an exception being the JVC HP-DX1000).
> 
> So far, except for HP-1000, I haven't liked any of the "one material" Grados as much as the mixed cup material models (differing outer cap / inner cup). Haven't heard the hemps though - maybe those are exempt because it's not a homogenous material. I would be curious about a cocobolo outer with maple inner! The maple inner must be working some magic on PS2000e. It's just smoother, cleaner, and more detailed.


The wood itself does indeed change the sound signature. There is a reason why certain violin's are deemed priceless because of both the wood involved and the maker. More specifically into our hobby, the Fostex TH/R-X00 are the exact same headphone across 3 varying models where the only difference is the wood cup. All three have different sound signatures. A very in depth and knowledgeable source of wood properties for headphones use is Lawton Audio, a good read: https://www.lawtonaudio.com/tonewheel.html


----------



## qua2k (Apr 14, 2022)

mulveling said:


> I love the look of Cocobolo too. I do wonder how much of the sound we hear in Grados is from the wood itself versus their various driver "voicing" tweaks. That said the wood choice MUST have more influence on sound in Grado than in most other brands which have decoupled driver mountings and heavily damped wood chambers (an exception being the JVC HP-DX1000).
> 
> So far, except for HP-1000, I haven't liked any of the "one material" Grados as much as the mixed cup material models (differing outer cap / inner cup). Haven't heard the hemps though - maybe those are exempt because it's not a homogenous material. I would be curious about a cocobolo outer with maple inner! The maple inner must be working some magic on PS2000e. It's just smoother, cleaner, and more detailed.


Your question for driver tweaks is a good one and one Grado never lets out it seems. In the past, it was shown that the same drivers were used across a multitude of models, both metal and wood. The specific headphone 'tweaking' is a new thing.


----------



## mulveling

qua2k said:


> The wood itself does indeed change the sound signature. There is a reason why certain violin's are deemed priceless because of both the wood involved and the maker. More specifically into our hobby, the Fostex TH/R-X00 are the exact same headphone across 3 varying models where the only difference is the wood cup. All three have different sound signatures. A very in depth and knowledgeable source of wood properties for headphones use is Lawton Audio, a good read: https://www.lawtonaudio.com/tonewheel.html


Thanks for the link! Interesting. Some really beautiful cups there. Yeah that makes sense cocobolo is in type 5 lol. And maple is warmer (type 2). Definitely at least roughly maps to Grado GS3000e / PS2000e with these woods.


----------



## cirodts

the headphones have about 7 hours of burn-in and I feel they are definitely closed in sound, how many hours will the 325 need for a good burn-in?


----------



## reivaj

I wish I could get that same Hemp sound that they produce with the flat pads but in a more comfortable headphone. That would be ideal for sure. Definitely love the Grado house sound.


----------



## mulveling

For some reason the Grado flat pad discomfort isn't bothering me as much as it did when I was a young guy circa 2000s. Maybe I've just come to expect it. It's not like I've become hardened with age - I've been an office worker my whole life lol. Also stopped using gloves to lift at the gym a long time ago, haha.


----------



## reivaj

As time went on I was able to wear the Hemp for longer sessions. When I first got them I could only wear them for about 30 minutes before my ears started hurting. I tried the G cushion and L pads and while the comfort improved. I did not like how they sounded. Therefore the compromise was not worth it for me. I can definitely listen to them for a couple of hours but they are far from comfy especially compared to my other headphones. Though some of them have hotspot issues(like the LCD X). Just need to get around to modding the headband on that.


----------



## Luckyleo

Just moved and am unpacking @ my new place.  As I am storing my headphones, I found a Grado I haven't listened to in years and years. The Grado Head-F1 (yes there was a typo on the HF2).  Great bass extension, no piercing highs.  Good sound stage (not as wide as RS1x).  Good instrument separation.  Some headphones give you a sound from the 10th row.  Some sound like first row.  These sound like I'm on the stage surrounded by the band.  These will be back in my rotation for sure......


----------



## jonathan c (Apr 14, 2022)

mulveling said:


> For some reason the Grado flat pad discomfort isn't bothering me as much as it did when I was a young guy circa 2000s. Maybe I've just come to expect it. It's not like I've become hardened with age - I've been an office worker my whole life lol. Also stopped using gloves to lift at the gym a long time ago, haha.


I have found the TTVJ Deluxe Flats to be a lot more comfortable than the stock Grado flats; plus, the sound is better! The DFs are now on the Hemp, the PS500e, and the RS1x !!


----------



## emorrison33

reivaj said:


> As time went on I was able to wear the Hemp for longer sessions. When I first got them I could only wear them for about 30 minutes before my ears started hurting. I tried the G cushion and L pads and while the comfort improved. I did not like how they sounded. Therefore the compromise was not worth it for me. I can definitely listen to them for a couple of hours but they are far from comfy especially compared to my other headphones. Though some of them have hotspot issues(like the LCD X). Just need to get around to modding the headband on that.


I think you just have to build up callouses.  Or push through the pain and eventually it goes away.  I'm kidding of course, mostly.  I can wear my Hemps almost a whole work day before my ears get "sensitive" or start to hurt.  Bending the headband outward (slowly and a little at a time) definitely helps.  There's a reason it's probably the most suggested "mod" for Grado HP's


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

cirodts said:


> the headphones have about 7 hours of burn-in and I feel they are definitely closed in sound, how many hours will the 325 need for a good burn-in?


They should be mostly burned in at 40 hours. You can hook 'em up to a PC and let them run in overnight.


----------



## majo123

cirodts said:


> the headphones have about 7 hours of burn-in and I feel they are definitely closed in sound, how many hours will the 325 need for a good burn-in?


I don't think I noticed any major differences with my 325x over time and I wouldn't say there particularly closed in either but it will also depend on your source , my cayin ro1 has wide and deep staging and maybe that helping.
My 80x turned up today and after a quick 5 mins they seem pretty good for the price I paid and definitely remind me of the 335x in many ways ...il save opinions until I get more evaluation time but I do know I paid just over half price for them and for that amount of money they are a steal! They are extremely light and comfortable and don't seem to move which is excellent as bought for work use with the cayin ru6.


----------



## majo123

emorrison33 said:


> I think you just have to build up callouses.  Or push through the pain and eventually it goes away.  I'm kidding of course, mostly.  I can wear my Hemps almost a whole work day before my ears get "sensitive" or start to hurt.  Bending the headband outward (slowly and a little at a time) definitely helps.  There's a reason it's probably the most suggested "mod" for Grado HP's


I can also wear my hemp for hours on end if needed ,very light and very comfortable , the 325x had a clamp force that could crack hazelnuts but I just gently bent the headband slightly (be careful doing this as it's sprung steel and can easily bend it too much and won't spring back) The stock pads which I think are the best for audio quality do relax and become less uncomfortable, now my 325x are nearly as comfortable as my hemp apart from weight.


----------



## cirodts

let's hope so ... for now they don't drive me crazy I thought a much clearer sound typical of the 325.
i have alessandro ms1 which are cleaner than 325x


----------



## majo123

I honestly think pairing is a big thing with both 325x and hemp both are not neutral and maybe they are just picking up what the Alessandro ms1 can't??? This is just an observation though as I haven't heard Alessandro or obviously know what your experiencing, but some headphones when more resolving will sound worse with recordings you have heard 100 times before by not smoothing out the edges ..
But then again my hemp are more clean than the 325x but should be at more cost.
So I'm not saying definitely the case just food for thought.


----------



## majo123

Right the 80x are a steal! Sound very very good for the money i paid and these are definitely the best thing I have heard for the rediculous money paid.....there is one negative though, they leak like the Titanic!
These leak more sound than any grado I own or any open backed I have owned period! It's like having a bad radio on low! ...now I have a big dilemma as they sound awesome for money paid and in this sense I couldn't recommend enough, but I bought for work use and it just may annoy others a bit too much. 
But they do genuinely sound amazing for the money and if you're budget friendly using at home then it's a major thumbs up.


----------



## ESL-1 (Apr 14, 2022)

mks100 said:


> Looks like Audio Advisor is discounting the GS-e series.  Perhaps in anticipation of the GS-x series?
> 
> Audio Advisor





cirodts said:


> I'm listening to my new 325 x but it's so addicting !!! it also has some incredible bass.


Congrats and have fun.  My SR325x was sounding quite good overall.  Running them made a beneficial jump in sound performance a bit after 100 hours. There was a transparency that developed and really helped detail across the board and really opened up the midrange, refinements all. It just sort of bloomed suddenly.  Not at all like the slow steady progress that I find the case most always.


----------



## Luckyleo

ESL-1 said:


> Congrats and have fun.  My SR325x was sounding quite good overall.  Running them made a beneficial jump in sound performance a bit after 100 hours. There was a transparency that developed and really helped detail across the board and really opened up the midrange, refinements all. It just sort of bloomed suddenly.  Not at all like the slow steady progress that I find the case most always.


Concur may friend!  Excellent cans indeed!


----------



## jonathan c

majo123 said:


> but I bought for work use and it just may annoy others a bit too much.


Simple:  at that reasonable price, have everyone at work own a 80x…Too fired up to be annoyed by music leakage…🤣🤪…


----------



## majo123

jonathan c said:


> Simple:  at that reasonable price, have everyone at work own a 80x…Too fired up to be annoyed by music leakage…🤣🤪…


I try and spread the word at work always, some believers some naysayers but I think my boss might have something to say when its louder than the company radio! Lol .....but one thing is genuinely clear they ALL like the grado. Don't you just love it when you see someone with there beats  and say "hey try these" to see that look on there face.
Il maybe keep them and thinking of maybe modding them a little, I may put a 4.4 on them tomorrow and I'm also possibly thinking of putting nmcx on the cups eventually, more flexible thinner wire would be better on the go and these would be excellent on the go... apart from everyone can hear my secret passion for glockenspiel music (only kidding .... its the triangle)


----------



## majo123

Do want to reiterate the 80x are astounding for the money though, so comfortable and light with excellent audio thats definitely punching above, and honestly truthfully would be my go to rec for anything under a couple of hundred....if you can live with the leakage.


----------



## majo123

Quick question and maybe no one has experience of?
The 80x leakage is way way more than say hemp or 325x and both the leakage on these are exceptable and useable at work but I won't use them at work, Im soldering , wiring , mechanics plus other messy stuff.
So my question is about the 125x which I was going to buy originally until I got the chance to buy a few week old 80x cheap! 
Has anyone had experience of 125x? I have seen virtually no posts or usage of these and was wondering if anyone could compare leakage between125x and any of the above.
Thanks.


----------



## Plautus001 (Apr 15, 2022)

ESL-1 said:


> Congrats and have fun.  My SR325x was sounding quite good overall.  Running them made a beneficial jump in sound performance a bit after 100 hours. There was a transparency that developed and really helped detail across the board and really opened up the midrange, refinements all. It just sort of bloomed suddenly.  Not at all like the slow steady progress that I find the case most always.


Funny thing, the SR325X do seem to keep improving... I was listening to a daily mix off Spotify on my Asgard 3 and Modius and had to force myself to stop listening. Such great bass and details... I kinda want to try a wood model, but I'm afraid of the new combo woods crumbling.

I really should have bought the Head-Fi model when I had a chance... but will anything else be as pleasing as the SR325X?


----------



## majo123

Plautus001 said:


> I kinda want to try a wood model, but I'm afraid of the new combo woods crumbling


I would still give it a go, I have hemp and I'm going to get rs1x but I'm thinking of brushing another layer of Matt laquer/ varnish on both to be on the Safe side... this is i think what grado have done on the hemp anyway but it will just give it a bit more bond, plus if its a humidity, moisture drying out problem it should help by sealing it more.


----------



## funkymartyn

Funny thing , I have been wondering why o ebay UK  the new  Sr60x and Sr80x  seem to be going for about sane price  ?    Yet back in the day the sr80 was always about £20 more than the sr60.    


majo123 said:


> Do want to reiterate the 80x are astounding for the money though, so comfortable and light with excellent audio thats definitely punching above, and honestly truthfully would be my go to rec for anything under a couple of hundred....if you can live with the leakage.


----------



## majo123

funkymartyn said:


> Funny thing , I have been wondering why o ebay UK  the new  Sr60x and Sr80x  seem to be going for about sane price  ?    Yet back in the day the sr80 was always about £20 more than the sr60.


I had a right result to be honest only paying £50 and there like brand new!
But I am undecided just because of the leakage and what I bought them for, I have better Grado at home so they may not get used at home and honestly I like em  ...a lot! So a dilemma , I know I will get my money back easily if decided to move on again but where else am I going to find a pair of cans this good for £50? Simple answer I'm not! Sooo there's my dilemma , I do reckon there too leaky for work but I will try them out over the next week and have a think , maybe mod them ... maybe


----------



## Pirastro

majo123 said:


> Quick question and maybe no one has experience of?
> The 80x leakage is way way more than say hemp or 325x and both the leakage on these are exceptable and useable at work but I won't use them at work, Im soldering , wiring , mechanics plus other messy stuff.
> So my question is about the 125x which I was going to buy originally until I got the chance to buy a few week old 80x cheap!
> Has anyone had experience of 125x? I have seen virtually no posts or usage of these and was wondering if anyone could compare leakage between125x and any of the above.
> Thanks.


How would you compare the Hemps to the 325x sound wise?


----------



## majo123

Pirastro said:


> How would you compare the Hemps to the 325x sound wise?


Mmm this for me is a difficult one....i do prefer the hemp overall, there more refined and more natural ,I also think possibly more smooth and better clarity but as sort of mentioned a few posts back this could be because 325x are more revealing and not as smoothed out , the reason i say this is i listen to a lot older recordings , Zeppelin , Floyd etc etc all remastered 24 bit (yes jt still depends on mastering/recording) but when I listen to more modern recordings say as an example lumineers then the 325x are a lot better , seem to be a lot smoother , Maybe they just pick up more detritus ???? This I'm still contemplating.
I like them both very much though, hemp for acoustics and vocals and 325x for when I want to kick things up a bit ,say the white Stripes. 
But the hemp are amazing! so natural so smooth and a joy to listen to and out of the two the better can for me .


----------



## majo123

Ok so update on my 4 4 modding ...I put a 4.4 on my sr325x today and when finished well I didn't like it , now I don't know if it was an error on my part but the sound had completely lost everything! Infact I thought I may have some how damaged the drivers??? But thought unlikely ...
First of all grado I hate you ...the cable is soooo thick I struggled to get it in the housing all though it did go in the end, then my next problem working out which out of the 4 blue wires was left and right, 2 of each..I did this checking ohms as per the excellent advice given and thought 100:% I had got it right but when I was doing it which was fiddly i thought a couple of times it was reading the same any combo and put it down to rubbish operator... finally i got to where I thought it was correct and obviously double checked, now I work in this field wiring etc for years and I'm used to checking for continuity etc etc and doing this type of work is second nature, I also have built many cables 4.4 etc etc so I don't think it was mistake on my part although human error is always possible, being honest my meter is a cheap pile of .... So it could have been my meter.
Soooo i reterminated a 3.5 back on and absolutely fine .
There is one bonus though . .the 3.5 I put back on is real quality and I actually think it has smoothed them out a bit and not just placebo 

Maybe as a previous post had put grado are not necessarily good balanced. 
but I'm no expert so take with a pinch of salt.

.


----------



## RPKwan

Has anyone ever compared GS1000i vs GS3000e? Would love to hear from this expert group!


----------



## majo123 (Apr 16, 2022)

Ok so another update , just changing the 3.5mm on the 325x has I think made a difference to these cans, the connector used was a plusound connector, I feel theres not quite as much distortion a more tighter sound and maybe treble not quite as shrill at time's ... could be me but I do think it's there, Shame I can't A/B .
I'm honestly enjoying these more and I might have to do the hemp. also the connector has a lip for recessed connection and a lot more user friendly
https://www.plussoundaudio.com/diy/...SSOUND-Gold-Plated-3-5mm-TRRS-Plug-p250637633

But I also have some better rhodium 4.4 coming and maybe try again depending on possible answers .....I was wondering if any of you DIYers could answer this, if I had accidentally mixed the negatives i.e right and left in pairs would the drivers still play on a balanced circuit? Could this be why it sounded well awful! Or is it as another headfier said about not good balanced???? Could it have been a mixed up reading on the meter hence wrong negative termination resulting in playing but not good .

Life the universe and everything.

I don't really have experience of grado headphones much and I have only built iem cables and ones for hifiman
Thanks guys for any input.


----------



## oryan_dunn

I'd love to put this connector on my RS2e, but the stock cable is way too thick.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001058678294.html
I thought about rewiring with the stock cable from a 60/80e, but even that cable is still a bit thick for the strain relief spring.  I much prefer screw on 1/4" adapters.


----------



## majo123

The plusound connectors fit nice as you can see ...the 4.4 was too tight.


----------



## qua2k

Someone grabbed a nice looking Bushmills on the bay for a nice price. Hope someone in here.


----------



## ESL-1

qua2k said:


> Someone grabbed a nice looking Bushmills on the bay for a nice price. Hope someone in here.


Interesting, eBay prices on a lot of electronics have been way out of wack.  I saw recently a $1000 retail amp on for $2800, buy it now at $3500.


----------



## qua2k

ESL-1 said:


> Interesting, eBay prices on a lot of electronics have been way out of wack.  I saw recently a $1000 retail amp on for $2800, buy it now at $3500.


The seller was located in Brooklyn so likely an employee or ex. Should have posted it at $499 auction not BIN. Granted no box but still, someone got a steal imo.


----------



## Okrelayer

Hey my Grado friends, it’s been awhile since I’ve checked in. Hope y'all are doing well. I just wanted to share something. Certain albums that have bad dynamic range would sound really bland on all of my headphones (HD600, HEMP.) But once I play those albums on my SR225X they light up. My theory is that the bump in the treble that the 225x and other grado headphones have artificially gives the music dynamics that the original mix didn’t have. Wonder if yall noticed this. But I love it! 

Albums I’ve noticed this with: Spelling- the turning wheel, silk sonic- an evening with silk sonic, ghost- impera, Marilyn manson- mechanical animals

 thought i would share this nugget with you guys! Hope yall been well


----------



## Plautus001

Okrelayer said:


> Hey my Grado friends, it’s been awhile since I’ve checked in. Hope y'all are doing well. I just wanted to share something. Certain albums that have bad dynamic range would sound really bland on all of my headphones (HD600, HEMP.) But once I play those albums on my SR225X they light up. My theory is that the bump in the treble that the 225x and other grado headphones have artificially gives the music dynamics that the original mix didn’t have. Wonder if yall noticed this. But I love it!
> 
> Albums I’ve noticed this with: Spelling- the turning wheel, silk sonic- an evening with silk sonic, ghost- impera, Marilyn manson- mechanical animals
> 
> thought i would share this nugget with you guys! Hope yall been well


Yup... that's why it's hard to take SR325X off my head...


----------



## trollchu

Hi everyone, I'm considering a PS500e, but I have two questions, how's it fare in 2022, and and being so easy to drive, how does it play with tubes and amplification?


----------



## jonathan c

trollchu said:


> Hi everyone, I'm considering a PS500e, but I have two questions, how's it fare in 2022, and and being so easy to drive, how does it play with tubes and amplification?


It is a wonderful headphone with good class A solid-state and with tubes. As for 2022 (?), the PS500e does not sound dated: it is clear, coherent, detailed, dynamic, exciting, full-frequency balanced….The PS500e may be hard to find: it has been discontinued by Grado Labs…maybe a PS500x ? 🤞…


----------



## cirodts

the 325x is a great headphone but the inconvenience of the pads is tremendous, advice?


----------



## majo123

cirodts said:


> the 325x is a great headphone but the inconvenience of the pads is tremendous, advice?


If you haven't had them long give them time as they do get a lot better, I also have 80x and there like wearing slippers from new but my 325x were really uncomfortable from new..... now there is not much difference between the two.
Also imo they are the best sounding pads but I did try my 80x pads on them and they were pretty good, better than any 3rd party I have tried so far.


----------



## trollchu

jonathan c said:


> It is a wonderful headphone with good class A solid-state and with tubes. As for 2022 (?), the PS500e does not sound dated: it is clear, coherent, detailed, dynamic, exciting, full-frequency balanced….The PS500e may be hard to find: it has been discontinued by Grado Labs…maybe a PS500x ? 🤞…


Thank you, that's exactly what I was concerned about, it's the e model, I think I'll go ahead and give it a try then. 

Also, I didn't know that the PS500e was discontinued as well, does the PS500x actually exist???


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

trollchu said:


> Also, I didn't know that the PS500e was discontinued as well, does the PS500x actually exist???


No, or Not yet, depending on how optimistic you want to be


----------



## trollchu

Joaquin Dinero said:


> No, or Not yet, depending on how optimistic you want to be


I'll hold my breath.


----------



## Plautus001

cirodts said:


> the 325x is a great headphone but the inconvenience of the pads is tremendous, advice?


Wear them a bit lower on your ears... sound more even too


----------



## cirodts

Plautus001 said:


> Wear them a bit lower on your ears... sound more even too


thanks


----------



## cirodts

I didn't like it at first but after 40 hours of burn-in, it will be my psychological impression but it sounds great, I'm happy, there is no harshness in the sound.


----------



## trollchu

One more question, it's been a while since I've had a Grado in my life, has anyone tried out any of the newer Dekoni and ZMF pads with their Grados? Think it'd be worth ordering either for the PS500e, or even just as nice extras (that will probably fit my Erzetich Thalia and ESW9A)?


----------



## Fvizeu

cirodts said:


> the 325x is a great headphone but the inconvenience of the pads is tremendous, advice?


You should open and the headband so it doesn't press against your ears so much. Basically, the cups should be wide apart so it fits your head between them. 

Don't worry. It's a metal piece inside de headband, you can bend it. Just go slow


----------



## cirodts

ok I expect the pads to soften with use, has anyone compared the 325x with the rs1e?


----------



## Fvizeu

cirodts said:


> ok I expect the pads to soften with use, has anyone compared the 325x with the rs1e?


Usually the discomfort is not because of the pads, but from excessive pressure from the headband on your ears.

If it's the scratchiness of the pads that bothers you, many people soak them in water them dry with a fan to make them softer


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

qua2k said:


> The seller was located in Brooklyn so likely an employee or ex. Should have posted it at $499 auction not BIN. Granted no box but still, someone got a steal imo.


Son of a biscuit, those are the Grados I most want to audition. The only closed backs made. I get a feeling they don't sound great based on how Grados sound when I put my hands over the cups, but we can dream


----------



## qua2k

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Son of a biscuit, those are the Grados I most want to audition. The only closed backs made. I get a feeling they don't sound great based on how Grados sound when I put my hands over the cups, but we can dream


I had a pair for a few months because, like you, I had to hear Grado's only semi closed-back. They are special I do agree. They are the lightest Grado I have owned and have the best stock headband I would say. The sound is very good, good bass. I would say it is close to Hemp and GH2 but not better. It is a collector's headphone no doubt about it. I don't miss it with having a GH2.


----------



## majo123

Ok another update on the 325x ... retried the continuity of all 4 negative blue wires and they are all connected in some way!  In other words the negatives which would normally be seperate on each driver are linked in some way to each driver, now this on 3.5 mm is/would not be an issue as they are all connected to the same terminal on the 3.5 jack ,so both drivers would still be connected but at 3.5 jack end (hope this makes sense) 
So if it is at all possible to balance these you would probably need to rewire completely or at least go into the cups and make sure no link between negatives ...and maybe because of the way they are wired in the first place it might not benefit at all or work well .
Mmmmm


----------



## oryan_dunn

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Son of a biscuit, those are the Grados I most want to audition. The only closed backs made. I get a feeling they don't sound great based on how Grados sound when I put my hands over the cups, but we can dream


When you put your hands over the cups, there are no bass ports.  If you close the backs of a grado, you'd have to tune them to get them to sound decent.  Based on @qua2k impressions, they likely did tune it so it sounded good.


qua2k said:


> I had a pair for a few months because, like you, I had to hear Grado's only semi closed-back. They are special I do agree. They are the lightest Grado I have owned and have the best stock headband I would say. The sound is very good, good bass. I would say it is close to Hemp and GH2 but not better. It is a collector's headphone no doubt about it. I don't miss it with having a GH2.


I looked up the listing, and the headband looks identical to my RS2e headband.  Is there something else different about it that's not apparent from the pictures?


----------



## Delmonaco

cirodts said:


> the 325x is a great headphone but the inconvenience of the pads is tremendous, advice?



I was startled by the comfort when I took it out of the box. Couldn't use it for 20 min. Give it some time, today mine is totally comfortable and I can wear it for hours. Now the difficulty is to get him out of his head, very addicted. And I think the F pads are crucial, tried different ones and they ruined the sound for me. I am of the philosophy that John knows exactly how to do.


----------



## ESL-1

Fvizeu said:


> You should open and the headband so it doesn't press against your ears so much. Basically, the cups should be wide apart so it fits your head between them.
> 
> Don't worry. It's a metal piece inside de headband, you can bend it. Just go slow


My flat pad Grados are among my most comfortable I have but the above instructions are crucial to getting them comfortable.  The pads actually do their own breaking in.


----------



## RPKwan

ESL-1 said:


> The driver itself is only part of the equation.  Matching with the different materials and woods (where it applies) and what treatment or modifications to the driver along with any damping that may be utilized to achieve the sonic results desired.  The PS2000e took well over a year of development and fine tuning to bring to the market the performance that eclipsed all that went before it.
> 
> Headphones are more than just their parts like many fine things in life.
> 
> I have both the PS2000e and the GS3000e.  In my opinion they are/were both price tiered right where they belonged and you got what you paid for.  A nice habit on Grado’s part and a tradition that began right after Joe Grado first opened for business.


How would you compare the GS1000i to the GS3000e? PS1000e and the GS3000e? I have a chance to get a GS3000e but have never listened and wanted to make sure they were different enough from what I have to justify.


----------



## cirodts

i totally agree with you, i won't try any other pads, the 325x was designed with f pads so i will listen to them.


----------



## majo123

Deleted.


----------



## Stevko

Grado time!


----------



## jonathan c

Stevko said:


> Grado time!


.….a/k/a…..grad o’clock…..😜


----------



## Stevko

Always in the evening  
Feeding them with 7.5w( low gain, 1X 0db)
Bass go so deep/perfect control.
Never heard my Grado this way before…
They rock non stop! Music I never liked before,sounds good!


----------



## Shane D (Apr 17, 2022)

I got a new amp on Monday (LD MK9), and used it with the GH2's every day since. I really enjoyed the combo all week. Great bass, very good mids and some soft treble. It was a great match. You do not get the greatest detail with this set-up, but it does/can win you over with its sweet sound. So far this amp is one for one, with me.

Different headphone up tomorrow.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

qua2k said:


> I had a pair for a few months because, like you, I had to hear Grado's only semi closed-back. They are special I do agree. They are the lightest Grado I have owned and have the best stock headband I would say. The sound is very good, good bass. I would say it is close to Hemp and GH2 but not better. It is a collector's headphone no doubt about it. I don't miss it with having a GH2.


Well if you or anyone else is looking to unload a limited release PM me, I'm sure I have another indiscriminate purchase or two in me


----------



## jonathan c

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Well if you or anyone else is looking to unload a limited release PM me, I'm sure I have another indiscriminate purchase or two in me


…are you willing to pay an indiscriminate indeterminate price?…🤣


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

My wife doesn't work, so.... no


----------



## ESL-1

RPKwan said:


> How would you compare the GS1000i to the GS3000e? PS1000e and the GS3000e? I have a chance to get a GS3000e but have never listened and wanted to make sure they were different enough from what I have to justify.


Right now I have been traveling and very busy to feed back a comparison &
info on these in a timely manner.  Perhaps one of our community pick up the gauntlet on this one.  

Second part of that is I have never been a fan of the GS1000 series, from the first version to the current e model.  Maybe a next version will change that.  I would like to like it but it has not even been a consideration for me.

Of course my thoughts on that need not influence the next person.


----------



## joseph69

majo123 said:


> Ok another update on the 325x ... retried the continuity of all 4 negative blue wires and they are all connected in some way!  In other words the negatives which would normally be seperate on each driver are linked in some way to each driver, now this on 3.5 mm is/would not be an issue as they are all connected to the same terminal on the 3.5 jack ,so both drivers would still be connected but at 3.5 jack end (hope this makes sense)
> So if it is at all possible to balance these you would probably need to rewire completely or at least go into the cups and make sure no link between negatives ...and maybe because of the way they are wired in the first place it might not benefit at all or work well .
> Mmmmm


I just continued reading this thread due to a busy weekend so I didn't bother reading what I missed. I don't know what you posted before this, but you do not have to open the cups to balance the headphones...you did something wrong in some way or another. You're trying to terminate to a 4-pin XLR, correct?


----------



## qua2k

joseph69 said:


> I just continued reading this thread due to a busy weekend so I didn't bother reading what I missed. I don't know what you posted before this, but you do not have to open the cups to balance the headphones...you did something wrong in some way or another. You're trying to terminate to a 4-pin XLR, correct?


I believe he was trying to terminate at the end to 4.4.


----------



## majo123 (Apr 18, 2022)

joseph69 said:


> I just continued reading this thread due to a busy weekend so I didn't bother reading what I missed. I don't know what you posted before this, but you do not have to open the cups to balance the headphones...you did something wrong in some way or another. You're trying to terminate to a 4-pin XLR, correct?


I promise you I checked and double checked wired and rewired twice...i do this work for a living for nearly 25 year's my company wires for naim audio, built tons of cables for iems....In the end I took all 4 blue wires no connector just strippped  ends and checked for continuity out of frustration because I couldn't determine which and literally buzzed out all 4 wires and each time I did they ALL beeped for continuity, so this definitely means they are linked and probably at the Y split or there is a short but very very unlikely as ALL 4 buzzed out , could understand 3 but 4 to short no ...
So you see as my posts determine if using 3.5 mm this wouldn't make a difference but balanced would ..I'm  confident in this that I would even video with me and meter and all 4 blue negatives showing continuity ..... connector at the end makes no difference in this test even though it was 4.4 pentaconn which I have wired numerous times.

The only other thing is dodgy cheap meter but it still wouldn't buzz out for continuity surely??? That's just a circuit.
I do want to say I do understand your post, EVEN I thought I must have done something wrong or dodgy meter when checking ohms which is why I checked for continuity , 2 should buzz out each side not all 4 which lead me to believe they have to be linked somewhere and probably in the Y split.

But as you and I know this would be extremely unusual?? And unlikely so it's got me stumped???


----------



## RPKwan

ESL-1 said:


> Right now I have been traveling and very busy to feed back a comparison &
> info on these in a timely manner.  Perhaps one of our community pick up the gauntlet on this one.
> 
> Second part of that is I have never been a fan of the GS1000 series, from the first version to the current e model.  Maybe a next version will change that.  I would like to like it but it has not even been a consideration for me.
> ...


Sure, no worries. I'm quoting your post simply because it mentioned you had both.


----------



## majo123

Also guys I'm probably coming into possession of some Grados for sale, of which one pair are original 325 non letter , was wondering how much these could be worth?


----------



## Stevko

majo123 said:


> Also guys I'm probably coming into possession of some Grados for sale, of which one pair are original 325 non letter , was wondering how much these could be worth?


100-125 usd


----------



## majo123

Stevko said:


> 100-125 usd


Ok thanks, not seen any anywhere which is why I asked.


----------



## rasmushorn

majo123 said:


> Also guys I'm probably coming into possession of some Grados for sale, of which one pair are original 325 non letter , was wondering how much these could be worth?


I recently purchased that model in super good shape for around 175 USD. They are by far the most transparent and open sounding headphone I have ever owned. They are also the only Grado of the ones I have had that sounds great (but in different ways) with all the various Grado pads. If you can find them and if you have a bit of Grado legacy interest in you I think they are legendary and highly recommended.


----------



## majo123

rasmushorn said:


> I recently purchased that model in super good shape for around 175 USD. They are by far the most transparent and open sounding headphone I have ever owned. They are also the only Grado of the ones I have had that sounds great (but in different ways) with all the various Grado pads. If you can find them and if you have a bit of Grado legacy interest in you I think they are legendary and highly recommended.


I have them definitely/ technically, should/will have them within about a month .
Il try them see if I like them myself, probably will sell them as they are not the only grado or other can I have coming and I'm going to keep some for personal and pleasurable reasons , can't say too much at the moment as it's all not finalized but I'm more than likely selling an old friends collection for them and it's huge! Can't afford to keep them all! Or have this space!
Watch this space guys and il keep you posted and may post an interest ad on everything.


----------



## majo123

rasmushorn said:


> I recently purchased that model in super good shape for around 175 USD. They are by far the most transparent and open sounding headphone I have ever owned. They are also the only Grado of the ones I have had that sounds great (but in different ways) with all the various Grado pads. If you can find them and if you have a bit of Grado legacy interest in you I think they are legendary and highly recommended.


I was wondering just out of interest what other grado you have that you compared them too? Thanks


----------



## PhenixS1970

Adding ”Hemp” to classifieds listing. EU only and warrant till Aug, 8 2022.  This is version 1 with the classic cable (which I prefer but that is my opinion lol).


----------



## PhenixS1970

PhenixS1970 said:


> Hi all.  My Grado GS1000i have been listed in the classifieds  (EU, UK sale only).


I have added a spair set of Grado G-cush to the adv.  Price remains as it was .


----------



## rasmushorn

majo123 said:


> I was wondering just out of interest what other grado you have that you compared them too? Thanks


Currently, I have Hemp and SR225e. 
Earlier I had the RS1e and the golden 325i. 
Way long time ago I had the GS1000 but I no longer remember them well enough.


----------



## joseph69

majo123 said:


> I promise you I checked and double checked wired and rewired twice...i do this work for a living for nearly 25 year's my company wires for naim audio, built tons of cables for iems....In the end I took all 4 blue wires no connector just strippped  ends and checked for continuity out of frustration because I couldn't determine which and literally buzzed out all 4 wires and each time I did they ALL beeped for continuity, so this definitely means they are linked and probably at the Y split or there is a short but very very unlikely as ALL 4 buzzed out , could understand 3 but 4 to short no ...
> So you see as my posts determine if using 3.5 mm this wouldn't make a difference but balanced would ..I'm  confident in this that I would even video with me and meter and all 4 blue negatives showing continuity ..... connector at the end makes no difference in this test even though it was 4.4 pentaconn which I have wired numerous times.
> 
> The only other thing is dodgy cheap meter but it still wouldn't buzz out for continuity surely??? That's just a circuit.
> ...


Okay


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

majo123 said:


> The only other thing is dodgy cheap meter but it still wouldn't buzz out for continuity surely??? That's just a circuit.
> I do want to say I do understand your post, EVEN I thought I must have done something wrong or dodgy meter when checking ohms which is why I checked for continuity , 2 should buzz out each side not all 4 which lead me to believe they have to be linked somewhere and probably in the Y split.
> 
> But as you and I know this would be extremely unusual?? And unlikely so it's got me stumped???


Yeah it must be at the Y Split which is extremely bizarre. I guess if the objective was to save money or reduce weight, you'd use less conductors from the TRS to the Y split and then splice them, but the labor cost would vastly exceed the cost of a few wires running a few feet. 

Another thought is redundancy if a few of the ground wires failed below the Y split, but that would be extremely unlikely to happen. I never really understood the need for 8 conductors with such efficient drivers so I just assumed it was a marketing exercise to make models new and "better", but this is confusing as well. The last possibility that I can think of is that they didn't want end users balancing their headphones easily so they'd need to purchase the $170 option, which is the only thing that seems rational to me.


----------



## majo123

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Yeah it must be at the Y Split which is extremely bizarre. I guess if the objective was to save money or reduce weight, you'd use less conductors from the TRS to the Y split and then splice them, but the labor cost would vastly exceed the cost of a few wires running a few feet.
> 
> Another thought is redundancy if a few of the ground wires failed below the Y split, but that would be extremely unlikely to happen. I never really understood the need for 8 conductors with such efficient drivers so I just assumed it was a marketing exercise to make models new and "better", but this is confusing as well. The last possibility that I can think of is that they didn't want end users balancing their headphones easily so they'd need to purchase the $170 option, which is the only thing that seems rational to me.


You have totally read my mind and I too concluded that maybe this is the reasoning for 8 cores and not 4 ... this design if we are right in our theory makes me understand why possibly the cable is sooooo thick as it obviously would be before Y split  .. if we are correct in out assumption that is, but truthfully I can't really see any other reasoning.


----------



## majo123

rasmushorn said:


> Currently, I have Hemp and SR225e.
> Earlier I had the RS1e and the golden 325i.
> Way long time ago I had the GS1000 but I no longer remember them well enough.


Very interesting , well I will give them a good listen when I can and maybe even keep them if they wow me .... thanks.


----------



## majo123

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Yeah it must be at the Y Split which is extremely bizarre. I guess if the objective was to save money or reduce weight, you'd use less conductors from the TRS to the Y split and then splice them, but the labor cost would vastly exceed the cost of a few wires running a few feet.
> 
> Another thought is redundancy if a few of the ground wires failed below the Y split, but that would be extremely unlikely to happen. I never really understood the need for 8 conductors with such efficient drivers so I just assumed it was a marketing exercise to make models new and "better", but this is confusing as well. The last possibility that I can think of is that they didn't want end users balancing their headphones easily so they'd need to purchase the $170 option, which is the only thing that seems rational to me.


There is one way of truly checking and maybe balance at the same time...cut the y split off and re terminate left and right negative at y split so totally separate , this is doable and a lot easier than it sounds but the cable is quite short as is and every time you you do this stuff with moulded parts your losing length, all though I do try and save when doing this stuff by cutting away mould but anyone who as done this knows it's so easy to nick a wire.
Il have a think and maybe do it  .. maybe


----------



## majo123

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Yeah it must be at the Y Split which is extremely bizarre. I guess if the objective was to save money or reduce weight, you'd use less conductors from the TRS to the Y split and then splice them, but the labor cost would vastly exceed the cost of a few wires running a few feet.
> 
> Another thought is redundancy if a few of the ground wires failed below the Y split, but that would be extremely unlikely to happen. I never really understood the need for 8 conductors with such efficient drivers so I just assumed it was a marketing exercise to make models new and "better", but this is confusing as well. The last possibility that I can think of is that they didn't want end users balancing their headphones easily so they'd need to purchase the $170 option, which is the only thing that seems rational to me.


Thinking again it could be a cost thing , doubling up , quading the same cable to get the results they want to achieve...one supplier one cable rather than 2 different guage, pre and after Y split mmmm ...if we are correct in the first place that is.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

You could just remove the cable Y split and below (as you mentioned), then terminate to a mini 4 pin XLR. Then you can make a mini XLR to 4 pin XLR at the length you need and it would be easy to change it later.


----------



## majo123

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> You could just remove the cable Y split and below (as you mentioned), then terminate to a mini 4 pin XLR. Then you can make a mini XLR to 4 pin XLR at the length you need and it would be easy to change it later.


Ingenious! Great idea .... The Y split is so chunky anyway it really wouldn't be so different, maybe to some not so as easphetically pleasing but it would mean you could swap out very easily ...il have a think my friend


----------



## joseph69

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Yeah it must be at the Y Split which is extremely bizarre. I guess if the objective was to save money or reduce weight, you'd use less conductors from the TRS to the Y split and then splice them, but the labor cost would vastly exceed the cost of a few wires running a few feet.
> 
> Another thought is redundancy if a few of the ground wires failed below the Y split, but that would be extremely unlikely to happen. I never really understood the need for 8 conductors with such efficient drivers so I just assumed it was a marketing exercise to make models new and "better", but this is confusing as well. The last possibility that I can think of is that they didn't want end users balancing their headphones easily so they'd need to purchase the $170 option, which is the only thing that seems rational to me.





majo123 said:


> You have totally read my mind and I too concluded that maybe this is the reasoning for 8 cores and not 4 ... this design if we are right in our theory makes me understand why possibly the cable is sooooo thick as it obviously would be before Y split  .. if we are correct in out assumption that is, but truthfully I can't really see any other reasoning.





majo123 said:


> Thinking again it could be a cost thing , doubling up , quading the same cable to get the results they want to achieve...one supplier one cable rather than 2 different guage, pre and after Y split mmmm ...if we are correct in the first place that is.





HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> You could just remove the cable Y split and below (as you mentioned), then terminate to a mini 4 pin XLR. Then you can make a mini XLR to 4 pin XLR at the length you need and it would be easy to change it later.


I've balanced every Grado I've owned (except my 325is) as well as other members as well without any issues whatsoever.
There is no reason, at all to open the cups or the the Y splitter. I check that my grounds are completely separated from each other before and after terminating to balanced 4-pin XLR, which they are. I don't know what you're doing, but I would start from scratch because there should be no issues being this is a very simple procedure. If you're unsure of you DMM why not use a DMM from work to be sure yours is working correctly?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

joseph69 said:


> I've balanced every Grado I've owned (except my 325is) as well as other members as well without any issues whatsoever.
> There is no reason, at all to open the cups or the the Y splitter. I check that my grounds are completely separated from each other before and after terminating to balanced 4-pin XLR, which they are. I don't know what you're doing, but I would start from scratch because there should be no issues being this is a very simple procedure. If you're unsure of you DMM why not use a DMM from work to be sure yours is working correctly?


Have you done so with any of the newer X models with the new cable?


----------



## Stevko

Another favorite


----------



## qua2k

joseph69 said:


> I've balanced every Grado I've owned (except my 325is) as well as other members as well without any issues whatsoever.
> There is no reason, at all to open the cups or the the Y splitter. I check that my grounds are completely separated from each other before and after terminating to balanced 4-pin XLR, which they are. I don't know what you're doing, but I would start from scratch because there should be no issues being this is a very simple procedure. If you're unsure of you DMM why not use a DMM from work to be sure yours is working correctly?


I have sent my GH2 off to Christian @ PlusSound to re-terminate the end to 4.4. They are working on it now, I should have it back this week.

I am thinking since majo123 is doing it with the new 325x, that they changed the internal wiring somehow?


----------



## majo123

joseph69 said:


> I've balanced every Grado I've owned (except my 325is) as well as other members as well without any issues whatsoever.
> There is no reason, at all to open the cups or the the Y splitter. I check that my grounds are completely separated from each other before and after terminating to balanced 4-pin XLR, which they are. I don't know what you're doing, but I would start from scratch because there should be no issues being this is a very simple procedure. If you're unsure of you DMM why not use a DMM from work to be sure yours is working correctly?


I agree it should be Very simple, but I can't avoid the continuity ,it's clear you know what your doing also and yes I will try another meter  from work but I would be very surprised if it was the meter as impossible really to get a continuity buzz unless they are indeed connected ?? ....


----------



## alexp9000

Hey guys! Used to have some sr80i cans and miss having a pair of grados now that I'm back in the hobby. I found a pair of PS500 for ~$400 and was curious what you think! I'm interested in 325x and rs2x as well, but wanted to hear opinions. I listen to all types of music but the enhanced bass response is of interest to me. Please let me know your thoughts! Source is a dx300 dap and I have a pair of UM MEST as my daily drivers today


----------



## majo123 (Apr 18, 2022)

guys thanks for all your input , I appreciate every feedback on my issues with the 4.4 , firstly there can always be human error and I am as human as the next person  however much I have done this before ... it is very unusual as we all agree, I have checked for continuity 3 seperate time's and same results with the same meter with jut bare strippped wire nothing i could of done no connector In the mix....as the guys who know this stuff know when "buzzing out" for continuity you are just checking for a circuit so I think possibly not the meter as how would it "buzz" with no circuit???
anyway my friends no drama and I really don't have time at the moment to possibly work out what is going on , so I'm sorry we are going to have to put this on hold to find out the cause , all I do know is it's back to 3.5 mm and sounds excellent !


----------



## headfry

Stevko said:


> Another favorite


for me SR225e is amazing, comes close enough to high end sound
that I don't even think about it, just the music. I listen mostly 
at lower levels, many times I think I'm listening to my GS1000i's
(which were bought used and sound sublime)!


----------



## jonathan c

OK Grado Fan Club, queue HERE for THIS ! 😳🤣🤣🤣:


----------



## majo123

jonathan c said:


> OK Grado Fan Club, queue HERE for THIS ! 😳🤣🤣🤣:


Wow I'm digging mine out!  ..I have 3 that's a chunk off some rs1x


----------



## majo123

Ok guys last post about this for now....I decided to check the meter to see if it beeped using two non connected items and no continuity .... I honestly don't think its the meter.
I am extremely busy at the moment with one thing and another and just don't have the time really to experiment probably for the next couple of months, even though as you can see from my barrage of posts I'm desperate to get to the bottom of this one  ..... totally irrelevant I know but I have some health issues and other commitments to contend with so please bare with me as I want to give feedback on this so anyone else can happily do it 😜
Thanks guys.


----------



## majo123

jonathan c said:


> OK Grado Fan Club, queue HERE for THIS ! 😳🤣🤣🤣:


I am willing to split ........  .............box 60 bucks foam 60 bucks


----------



## joseph69

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Have you done so with any of the newer X models with the new cable?


No I haven't. I'll be receiving a donor X series cable in the near future to fit to my PS1000 which I'm going to terminate to 4-pin XLR and I'm 100% sure I will not have any issues. I very highly doubt Grado changed anything in their wiring configuration



qua2k said:


> I have sent my GH2 off to Christian @ PlusSound to re-terminate the end to 4.4. They are working on it now, I should have it back this week.
> 
> I am thinking since majo123 is doing it with the new 325x, that they changed the internal wiring somehow?


No I haven't. I'll be receiving a donor X series cable in the near future to fit my PS1000 with, which I'm going to terminate to 4-pin XLR and I'm 100% sure I will not have any issues. I very highly doubt Grado changed anything in their wiring configuration.


----------



## majo123

joseph69 said:


> No I haven't. I'll be receiving a donor X series cable in the near future to fit to my PS1000 which I'm going to terminate to 4-pin XLR and I'm 100% sure I will not have any issues. I very highly doubt Grado changed anything in their wiring configuration
> 
> 
> No I haven't. I'll be receiving a donor X series cable in the near future to fit my PS1000 with, which I'm going to terminate to 4-pin XLR and I'm 100% sure I will not have any issues. I very highly doubt Grado changed anything in their wiring configuration.


Ok I genuinely don't really have time to do this at the moment but I feel i need too......
I have videoed exactly what I have been saying all along.
Just trying to find a way of getting it to you guys


----------



## majo123

If anyone would like to view this video please PM me your email as the file is too large for the servers for me to upload. ....it's midnight in the UK and I am back to work at 5 am so please if interested let me know and I will send the confirming video tomorrow .
Thanks guys .


----------



## majo123

https://www.dropbox.com/s/1al2l5sz09qo1yx/20220418_234844.mp4?dl=0


----------



## majo123

There you go guys hopefully you will be able to see what I have been saying all along.... adiós amigos , up in 5 hours .. catch you tomorrow.


----------



## Luckyleo

I don't know anyone else who would appreciate it..... But my Grado family will.  Listening to Qobuz Electric blues via the Bifrost2 into the OTL Feliks Audio Espressivo with my 325x.  OMG.  I'm so enjoying this.  Grado's.... You get them, or you don't!

Leo


----------



## Luckyleo

alexp9000 said:


> Hey guys! Used to have some sr80i cans and miss having a pair of grados now that I'm back in the hobby. I found a pair of PS500 for ~$400 and was curious what you think! I'm interested in 325x and rs2x as well, but wanted to hear opinions. I listen to all types of music but the enhanced bass response is of interest to me. Please let me know your thoughts! Source is a dx300 dap and I have a pair of UM MEST as my daily drivers today


I've not heard the PS500, so I can't comment on that.  I can say that the 325x seems to ME that the bass is more pronounced than the SR80 for sure.  Also, more than the Hemps, and actually more than the RS1x.  The difference between the 325x and the RS1x (at least to me) is that the RS1x has a more "balanced" tuning from bottom to top than any of the other Grado's I've owned or listened to.  But you pay for that tonal "smoothness".  The 325x is a tremendous value punching above it's weight (YMMV).

Leo


----------



## movinIron (Apr 18, 2022)

majo123 said:


> There you go guys hopefully you will be able to see what I have been saying all along.... adiós amigos , up in 5 hours .. catch you tomorrow.


First of all: Get well soon.
I didn‘t watch the dropbox file, I simply trust in your competence. Just thought this thing through.
Grado has not, by 99% certainty, manipulated the cable to complicate the balanced rewiring. So the 8 conductor is 2 white wires (connected (at/to the driver)) 2 blue wires (connected (at/to the driver)) - right side. 2 red wires (connected (at/to the driver)) 2 blue wires (connected (at/to the driver)) - left side.
(Maybe the unusual use/swap of red and white is a kind of trademark. I once peered in all of my Grado cups, it‘s with all of them.)
@grado labs: please use 2 blue and 2 black wires in the future. Your loyal customers and dealers will be thankful.
What we learned is, that 2 blue wires are always interconnected (at/to the driver) so the whites and 2 of the blues will always ‘beep‘ if you measure ‘pass‘. Or in the way I prefer it, will always show 28-40 ohms. Same with the reds and the 2 other blues. (Love blues!)
The, I guess, most effective rule of deduction is, the most simple cause/reason is the most likely, because it is the easiest way for things to occur (, thereby the most probably one).
At least 2 of the blues from different drivers are connected. The insulation damaged.
Above Y-splitter impossible, so:
- bad end control by manufacturer. Possible, but never heard of. (3. most probability)
- the cable was somehow extremely twisted/flexed (2. most probability)
- the outer insulation was cut slightly to deep while cutting the plug.
My suggestion:
Sacrifce another inch before resolder to 3.5mm plug.
You will automatically be even more careful then on first try. Just for the will to succeed.
If it works, don‘t get angry with this crap. Sometimes it seems as if all the several gods of destiny let us trip, not even if, but because we do what we can do best.
Seems to be their kind of humor.


----------



## movinIron

A ten seconds though blown up to a ten minutes lecture. Maybe I should sell insurances.
… used cars, … no, management strategy guides!


----------



## jonathan c

movinIron said:


> A ten seconds though blown up to a ten minutes lecture. Maybe I should sell insurances.
> … used cars, … no, management strategy guides!


…write essays for secondary school students. Turn that five-word thought ‘fragment’ —> a five-page exposition!  [For a stipend, of course.]


----------



## movinIron

Back to Grado headphones. While watching the easter bunny substantial presenting our kids, especially the youngest son (represented by the grand parents), I asked that hare… ok, forget about it, I ordered via Amazon the good old Sennheiser part nr 019545. The yellow HD 414 pads.
While they are still available.
I remember liking them more than the S-pads.


----------



## jonathan c

movinIron said:


> Back to Grado headphones. While watching the easter bunny substantial presenting our kids, especially the youngest son (represented by the grand parents), I asked that hare… ok, forget about it, I ordered via Amazon the good old Sennheiser part nr 019545. The yellow HD 414 pads.
> While they are still available.
> I remember liking them more than the S-pads.


Wouldn’t the HD414 pads fit some of the older Grados? It looks as though they could!


----------



## movinIron (Apr 18, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> Wouldn’t the HD414 pads fit some of the older Grados? It looks as though they could!


They fit all Grado headphones.
You stretch the cup side, not the ear side.
Damn… I forgot to order a second pair for the quarter mod.


----------



## qua2k (Apr 18, 2022)

movinIron said:


> I ordered via Amazon the good old Sennheiser part nr 019545. The yellow HD 414 pads.
> While they are still available.
> I remember liking them more than the S-pads.


Agree with you, the yellows and similar Yaxi purples I think are better than Grado S. I still have both pads as backups just because.


----------



## movinIron

Wait… school essays?! No further dissertations? But maybe you are right, it‘s not the worst idea to have Ms. Othmar patting my fingers to improve my despicable english.


----------



## jonathan c

movinIron said:


> They fit all Grado headphones.
> You stretch the cup side, not the ear side.
> Damn… I forgot to order a second pair for the quarter mod.


…no Deutsche-Mark mods?…


----------



## joseph69

majo123 said:


> There you go guys hopefully you will be able to see what I have been saying all along.... adiós amigos , up in 5 hours .. catch you tomorrow.


Very interesting.
Apologies for my suspicions that you were at fault here being I've never encountered this with any 4,  8 or 12 conductor Grado cable.
Let's see what happens when I receive the donor X series cable for my PS1000.


----------



## movinIron (Apr 18, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> …no Deutsche-Mark mods?…


You can say Euro mod. It‘s the same size.
About 0.25 mm smaller now. 2 grams heavier. None of us realized a difference.
Except that all our possessions and income were instantly reduced by half.
And of course the VAT raised by 3%. After all someone had to pay for all the efforts.
The US quarter is one mm bigger in diameter than the 1 Euro coin.


----------



## majo123 (Apr 18, 2022)

joseph69 said:


> Very interesting.
> Apologies for my suspicions that you were at fault here being I've never encountered this with any 4,  8 or 12 conductor Grado cable.
> Let's see what happens when I receive the donor X series cable for my PS1000.


Don't worry ....of course you obviously are going to presume human error it would be and was the first thing I thought of myself hence the retrys, it also was and is very important for everyone who potentially consider doing this because of they are and obviously they are connected, you could end up damaging your balanced circuit in your source if you go ahead thinking it's correct and at least now everyone can see this could be a problem on the X variants....in all my time doing cables I have never known it, very unusual.


----------



## majo123

movinIron said:


> First of all: Get well soon.


Very kind , unfortunately I have chrohns disease so not going anywhere soon, but hey it could be a lot worse! And I'm sure there are others going through far worse  on here ....
Anyway guys enough on this it's neither the time or the place.
But again thank you for your wishes.


----------



## joseph69

majo123 said:


> this could be a problem on the X variants


Hopefully this isn't the case and it's just a fluke.


----------



## movinIron

majo123 said:


> Don't worry ....of course you obviously are going to presume human error it would be and was the first thing I thought of myself hence the retrys, it also was and is very important for everyone who potentially consider doing this because of they are and obviously they are connected, you could end up damaging your balanced circuit in your source if you go ahead thinking it's correct and at least now everyone can see this could be a problem on the X variants....in all my time doing cables I have never known it, very unusual.


In case you cut the cable or the Y-splitter open, we are keen to see fotos of the inside.
I still believe it‘s a simple hose, were the wires were inserted in pairs from the double ended side.


----------



## majo123

joseph69 said:


> Hopefully this isn't the case and it's just a fluke.


I agree... it will take another brave soul to find out , I may try and open the Y split see for sure as it has to be where the joint is but I'm reluctant because I'm already losing length on a shortish cable.


----------



## joseph69

majo123 said:


> I agree... it will take another brave soul to find out , I may try and open the Y split see for sure as it has to be where the joint is but I'm reluctant because I'm already losing length on a shortish cable.


If you go to that extent, at that point you can just extend the L/R channel wires to a new Y splitter and make the cable to your desired length from there.


----------



## majo123

movinIron said:


> In case you cut the cable or the Y-splitter open, we are keen to see fotos of the inside.
> I still believe it‘s a simple hose, were the wires were inserted in pairs from theac double ended side.


Of course if I do go ahead I will certainly be sharing my findings ...the other thing is finding a big enough replacement Y split all though the excellent suggestion of using mini XLR will work.  
I'm also worried that seperating the negatives now if in design may affect performance??? As I haven't ever seen this ....food for thought.


----------



## majo123

joseph69 said:


> If you go to that extent, at that point you can just extend the L/R channel wires to a new Y splitter and make the cable to your desired length from there.


It did cross my mind and cable for me is easy to get ...just replace the bottom section completely and just use the outer mesh sheath so still eye pleasing.


----------



## majo123 (Apr 19, 2022)

I probably will do the mini XLR, it's a nice mod then also can swap out from balanced to single ended if I make two terminal ends plus extend chord length, use mini XLR extensions .....it will take time though guys months at the moment as far too much going on..... so bear with me and watch this space.


----------



## joseph69

majo123 said:


> I probably will do the mini XLR, it's a nice mod then also can swap out from balanced to single ended if I make two terminal ends plus extend chord length, use mini XLR extensions .....it will take time though guys months at the moment as far too much going on..... so bear with me and watch this space.


My PS1000 mods are going to take quite sometime as well. 
When I'm finished I suspect you'll never see another one like it.


----------



## majo123

joseph69 said:


> My PS1000 mods are going to take quite sometime as well.
> When I'm finished I suspect you'll never see another one like it.


Looking forward to seeing it .....
I'm wondering now if all X variants have been produced this way , I'm planning on buying some rs1x in the future and good to know there possible limits as stock without too much messing around...I am more than capable of this stuff but I just don't get the time like I used to.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

FYI if you wanted a pair of Hemps with the original wire Grado has them on clearance for $399: https://4ourears.com/collections/clearance/products/hemp420-discontinued


----------



## cirodts

after a few days the 325x are much more comfortable, about the sound I was surprised, I was expecting a bright headphone but it is not at all, it has a full-bodied and delicious sound and not at all tiring, a really great headphone and in my opinion it should cost at least the double.


----------



## majo123

cirodts said:


> after a few days the 325x are much more comfortable, about the sound I was surprised, I was expecting a bright headphone but it is not at all, it has a full-bodied and delicious sound and not at all tiring, a really great headphone and in my opinion it should cost at least the double.


It is indeed a lot of bang for buck
so are the 80x! which are excellent if on a budget or just want something that you can not worry so much about, gonna mod mine.


----------



## movinIron

majo123 said:


> Of course if I do go ahead I will certainly be sharing my findings ...the other thing is finding a big enough replacement Y split all though the excellent suggestion of using mini XLR will work.
> I'm also worried that seperating the negatives now if in design may affect performance??? As I haven't ever seen this ....food for thought.


Maybe just cut the Y-splitter off the cable. It can easily be replaced by something build by a 3D printer.


----------



## funkymartyn

Fiio M7 , Line Out , into Fiio E11k , Low Gain feeding Grado GS1000i.  All good.


----------



## funkymartyn

And again.


----------



## movinIron

funkymartyn said:


> And again.


Thanks for inspiration. This Old Heart Of Mine and of course Caravan Of Love are now added to the check list. The yellow pads arrived.
(Midnight Train To Georgia, Hard Times, Malletoba Spank, A Night In Tunisia (only AAC 😩), Signe, Higher And Higher, If You Could Read My Mind, Moon River, Fever, Southern Cross, Night Moves, It’s The Hard-Knock Life, Spanish Harlem, Prelude from Ivanhoe, What Makes A Man, Hora Staccato (Harry James) … I Couldn‘t Care Less)
With some I know what to expect, but all are for fun.


----------



## oryan_dunn

There are a couple B-Stock headphones listed on 4ourears... for a GS3000e and PS2000e. Since those sales are final, and B-stock has cosmetic imperfections, it'd be nice if they'd show you exactly what you're getting.  Anyone who'd be tempted to save money on a B-Stock probably also doesn't have the money to lose if the imperfections are such they'd really hate them.  I know if I spent $2000 on a headphone, that's 4x more than I've ever spent on a headphone, and I'd want it to be perfect (or at least know what the imperfections are before I bought it).  As such, I couldn't buy a PS2000e B-Stock from them... not that I have the money to do so anyways.
https://4ourears.com/collections/clearance


----------



## majo123

movinIron said:


> Maybe just cut the Y-splitter off the cable. It can easily be replaced by something build by a 3D printer.


Don't really have access to one.
 I'm going to do the mini XLR, this way if as suspected it's a joint in the Y split I can easily swap from balanced to single ended with two different terminated bottom sections.
Also for a modder this actually can be a simpler solution as I will just buy two mini XLR to 3.5mm extensions, cut one 3.5 mm off of one and replace with 4.4 saves having to make it , so realistically just soldering the XLR female to Y split and 4.4 to one of the extensions, very very easy.
and if I can find some that look aesthetically pleasing which I think I have then will look pretty good and gives me both terminated options.
I don't get much time to mod anymore what with illness, work and commitments and these are the first things I have done in a couple of years.... enjoying it though and can't wait to get stuck in again but unfortunately it will probably be a month at least..
.I also am going to mahogany wood my 80x so Keep an eye out for that one too.


----------



## RPKwan

majo123 said:


> Don't really have access to one.
> I'm going to do the mini XLR, this way if as suspected it's a joint in the Y split I can easily swap from balanced to single ended with two different terminated bottom sections.
> Also for a modder this actually can be a simpler solution as I will just buy two mini XLR to 3.5mm extensions, cut one 3.5 mm off of one and replace with 4.4 saves having to make it , so realistically just soldering the XLR female to Y split and 4.4 to one of the extensions, very very easy.
> and if I can find some that look aesthetically pleasing which I think I have then will look pretty good and gives me both terminated options.
> ...


Have you or anyone modded a Grado to balance and found the sound signature was drastically changed? I know a few in the group have posted they have changed.


----------



## majo123

RPKwan said:


> Have you or anyone modded a Grado to balance and found the sound signature was drastically changed? I know a few in the group have posted they have changed.


Short answer no... which is another reason to do the XLR as  this way I can easily check from single to balanced , another headfier @qua2k  should be getting his grado back 4.4 balanced soon I'm certain he will give his opinions on how they turned out.... but I have heard mixed opinions on this subject.


----------



## Stevko (Apr 20, 2022)

oryan_dunn said:


> There are a couple B-Stock headphones listed on 4ourears... for a GS3000e and PS2000e. Since those sales are final, and B-stock has cosmetic imperfections, it'd be nice if they'd show you exactly what you're getting.  Anyone who'd be tempted to save money on a B-Stock probably also doesn't have the money to lose if the imperfections are such they'd really hate them.  I know if I spent $2000 on a headphone, that's 4x more than I've ever spent on a headphone, and I'd want it to be perfect (or at least know what the imperfections are before I bought it).  As such, I couldn't buy a PS2000e B-Stock from them... not that I have the money to do so anyways.
> https://4ourears.com/collections/clearance


They don’t ship outside US


----------



## qua2k (Apr 20, 2022)

RPKwan said:


> Have you or anyone modded a Grado to balance and found the sound signature was drastically changed? I know a few in the group have posted they have changed.


I believe it also depends on where it is changed in the system: at the cup, at the Y, or at the tip. The further you chop off so to speak from the original, it will change the sound. I am getting my GH2 reterminated at the tip to keep the original cable and sound. I purchased my GH2 2nd hand and the 3.5 was bent at a slight angle. It wasn't horrible, and did not affect sound or performance but it was noticeable to my eyes. Most likely someone yanking the cord out not at the plug. One reason I am switching it out for a rhodium 4.4 for robustness and my gear is all tailored.


----------



## majo123 (Apr 20, 2022)

qua2k said:


> I believe it also depends on where it is changed in the system: at the cup, at the Y, or at the tip. The further you chop off so to speak from the original, it will change the sound. I am getting my GH2 reterminated at the tip to keep the original cable and sound. I purchased my GH2 2nd hand and the 3.5 was bent at a slight angle. It wasn't horrible, and did not affect sound or performance but it was noticeable to my eyes. Most likely someone yanking the cord out not at the plug. One reason I am switching it out for a rhodium 4.4 for robustness and my gear is all tailored.


This is all very true and especially on sensitive stuff, I have not done any grado about 3 pairs of hifiman headphones and a lot of iem cables...I owned Andromeda green and s variants, made cables for mine and my friends campfire and the Andromeda and these varied greatly from cable to connector other iems less sensitive you wouldn't know the difference.....it also although I confess to being no expert depends on the balanced output specs.
This all though depends on your hearing preferrences as well as the changes can make iem/headphone more warm / thin/ bright/ better staging list is endless and each has there preferences , I may be a bit controversial here with my opinion but how ever much some will scream science the whole chain affects from source material to ear shape ( different venues different acoustics)  obviously science is founded and a definitely more than helpful indication that a lot will hear but it's all so much more ...this is my take anyway others will disagree, neither right or wrong.

This is my fence and I'm sitting on it


----------



## Stevko

Why bother with new cables?
All electrons will flow well in Grados original big fat cable...


----------



## majo123

Stevko said:


> Why bother with new cables?
> All electrons will flow well in Grados original big fat cable...


Maybe easier to swap out? maybe if as I found you want to swap connector or just change a broken one.....grado cables are sooo fat that a lot of standard replacements have too small cable hole as I found with my balanced connector although I obviously new it was close before I tried, they also may want a more flexible cable...I know I would! I read on one review that the 325x cable was more stiff than anything you would see on a porn site lol ... did make me chuckle.


----------



## Stevko

majo123 said:


> Maybe easier to swap out? maybe if as I found you want to swap connector or just change a broken one.....grado cables are sooo fat that a lot of standard replacements have too small cable hole as I found with my balanced connector although I obviously new it was close before I tried, they also may want a more flexible cable...I know I would! I read on one review that the 325x cable was more stiff than anything you would see on a porn site lol ... did make me chuckle.


Agree. I am ok with the 8 conductor cable. But a mini XLR in each cup would be nice. Should be standard on all Gados over 250usd


----------



## euter

Hi, Grado fans  I decided to sell my beloved Grado GS3000e in pristine condition. Please check my classifieds, if you are interested.


----------



## ESL-1

majo123 said:


> Wow I'm digging mine out!  ..I have 3 that's a chunk off some rs1x


Blue foam I’m guessing.


----------



## movinIron

RPKwan said:


> Have you or anyone modded a Grado to balance and found the sound signature was drastically changed? I know a few in the group have posted they have changed.


Drastically? No. Instantly audible - Yes!
The level or intensity of the effects are based on the quality of the amplification circuit.
Even on a relatively cheap amp such as the Zen Can you can hear it clearly. You can even measure it. Repeatable. But there are even more expensive amps providing lower quality of the balanced stages. The first thing I did with the RS2e was mounting a 2.5mm plug for the KANN.
And loving it. 
But it works with nearly any phone. I am relatively experienced, hence fast in practical electronics such as soldering, recabeling. Of course not as experienced as the Grado people, when it comes to headphones. (Thus I don‘t get the 170.-$ for an XLR plug!?)
I did that job (non-profit!) for several friends and to a few of my own phones. Last one was a 4.4mm to a pair of SR80. If i or e I‘m no more sure. Not the first one, cause I would have tried to pry them even from his dead, cold… back to the story: He uses them with a blue hip-dac and a Samsung S -something (and black(!) Yaxi S-pads). All thrown heartless into a messenger bag.
Philistine. 
The effects were instantly audible to him listening rock via youtube.
Haven‘t touched my other Grados yet, partly out of laziness, partly cause haven‘t decided yet which plug. And I‘m using the Linear, coupled to the Mojo when it comes to digital with the Grados at home.
With Grados these sound incredible, even better than the CMA600 in balanced mode.
Like made for each other. On other brands like AKG and especially the Sundara I prefer the Questyle.
I put a 4 pin XLR to the GS1000e owned by a friend. Heating up the decades old soldering iron took more time than the work itself. It was fun because we could compare his to mine. He left happy late in the evening. And I avoided mentioning recabeling headphones to the wife for the next few month.


----------



## qua2k (Apr 20, 2022)

Stevko said:


> Agree. I am ok with the 8 conductor cable. But a mini XLR in each cup would be nice. Should be standard on all Gados over 250usd


mini XLR looks good on the bigger cup Grado models but on the smaller cups, I would probably do 3.5 at the cups if you truly wanted to get rid of the stock cable. The mini XLR is quite noticeable out of the corner of the eyes if on the smaller cups, just an FYI. Also, some of the wood cups, making a bigger hole that mini XLR needs is not feasible would be quite dangerous and could cause a cup ending crack... just be careful if you decide to go this route


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I dug out my PS500e to review and they are as capable as I recall. My personal Peace settings for indie shoegaze / lo-fi / electrowave should anyone wish to try:


----------



## majo123

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> I dug out my PS500e to review and they are as capable as I recall. My personal Peace settings for indie shoegaze / lo-fi / electrowave should anyone wish to try:


I more than likely have some coming in a few weeks, although I never guarantee anything until in hand but looking pretty certain for sure.... looking forward to trying them.


----------



## Gippy

oryan_dunn said:


> There are a couple B-Stock headphones listed on 4ourears... for a GS3000e and PS2000e. Since those sales are final, and B-stock has cosmetic imperfections, it'd be nice if they'd show you exactly what you're getting.



For the GS3000e, I suspect all of the b-stock models have significant amounts of pale sapwood on the cups, rather than the dark heartwood that cocobolo is famous for. Grado used one such model as a demo unit when they went to audiophile conventions.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy (Apr 22, 2022)

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> I bought Shipibo pads to use with my Hemps. It seemed nonsensical to me to use them with my SR60x given the price ratio.
> 
> They definitely hold better to the Hemps than the 60x.
> 
> ...





Joaquin Dinero said:


> A different set of funky earpads of mine have a sort of rubbery ring attached to one end of the pad, which gives it a little grip when sliding them on and off. Seems like the same idea might work on the Shipibo?



So I'm super proud of myself right now.

Found the best solution to secure Shipibo pads to SR60x and any grados with the same housing - (not sure whether this would also work on the 325x and my Hemps don't need this as the pads grip onto the housing well enough).

So:

If you want to use Shipibo pads with the SR60x or similar grado buy these -

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07DGC8KW3/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_i_ZQVFFYAT9KTQEJ1DWD60?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

This particular size is perfect (and lucky for me I guestimated it correctly first time).

Instructions:

1- put the Shipibo pads on the headphones. Position them in their final position or as close as possible, because once the rings are added the pads are secured very tightly.

2 - feed the ring through the driver holes of each earpad and the over the lip edge of the driver housing. As if by magic the pads lock into place.

Now I can use these on the go without fear of losing a pad if I momentarily hang my headphones around my neck ( I once lost a Yaxi pad that way)

Hope this helps someone.











UPDATE: The only drawback of this method is that the vertical articulation at the yoke ends up being lost because the "locking mechanism" turns out to be the O ring pressing the ear pad mounting ring against the yoke.

I don't think it's a major problem as the pads are really soft and conform to the head very well. Worst case scenario, it can be fixed through a bit of headband bending and gymnastics which seems to be common practice anyway. The horizontal rotation of the ear cups is unaffected.

Not a major issue but thought I'd flag. Really enjoying these headphones this way. Best sound and comfort of all the configurations I've tried.

UPDATE 2: Mad Science continues

The O ring also works great to secure Yaxi pads.

And it creates an interesting slightly ergonomic shape on the front of the earpads which is nice to look at. Seems to feel slightly different too as though it shifts the pressure points on the ears slightly more to the centre but I could be imagining that.


----------



## jonathan c

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> So I'm super proud of myself right now.
> 
> Found the best solution to secure Shipibo pads to SR60x and any grados with the same housing - (not sure whether this would also work on the 325x and my Hemps don't need this as the pads grip onto the housing well enough).
> 
> ...


Very resourceful !!! 👍


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

And in other news - received my Dekoni Velours today (finally available in the UK from Electromod).

Just had a play around between the SR60x and Hemps with the new babies, along with a bunch of others from the collection (Shipibo, Grado G, Geekria G, Yaxi, Grado F.... Left out the L and S pads this time)

Long story short, Dekoni Velours are my new favourites for the Hemps. Compared to all the other pads I've tried, the Dekoni's  improve the bass (slightly more sub-bass and tighter mid-bass), better resolution and separation and a bigger and more defined soundstage. The only con I've found with them is that female vocals can sound slightly thin and recessed on some tracks but not all. Overall I'm very happy with these and they are the most comfortable pads I've tried on Grados by a long way.

Second place for the Hemps goes to the Grado G. Lovely open and clear sound through the mids and highs. Bass is present but lacking impact and depth.

That combo, alongside the SR60x with Shipibo (and O rings of course) has me pretty well set up as far as my Grado collection is concerned.


----------



## qua2k

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> And in other news - received my Dekoni Velours today (finally available in the UK from Electromod).
> 
> Just had a play around between the SR60x and Hemps with the new babies, along with a bunch of others from the collection (Shipibo, Grado G, Geekria G, Yaxi, Grado F.... Left out the L and S pads this time)
> 
> ...


Love the early model Hemp (black stitching+og cable)!


----------



## Freia

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Just had a play around between the SR60x and Hemps with the new babies, along with a bunch of others from the collection (Shipibo, Grado G, Geekria G, Yaxi, Grado F.... Left out the L and S pads this time)


I find the original Yaxi pads to be veiled, and it was truly a night and day difference when I had them quarter-modded. Can't recommend this enough as they sounded really bland before being punctured.


----------



## lugnut

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> And in other news - received my Dekoni Velours today (finally available in the UK from Electromod).
> 
> Just had a play around between the SR60x and Hemps with the new babies, along with a bunch of others from the collection (Shipibo, Grado G, Geekria G, Yaxi, Grado F.... Left out the L and S pads this time)
> 
> ...


Thanks for this information ! Wish Grado would give as much effort to find a more comfortable ear pad with quality sound.


----------



## clundbe1 (Apr 22, 2022)

Is It me or do the bushmills letting the Hemp do the washup? With f... Thought I was gonna put them out for sale... No never.. I'm running free with the buffalos now.. They do clamp more of course.


----------



## clundbe1

Yes, they clamp more, but since my brain is micro, no worries🤷


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

qua2k said:


> Love the early model Hemp (black stitching+og cable)!


Didn't  realise the headband was different too, but very glad not to have the braided cable.

I posted earlier in the thread about putting my SR60x under the knife. I cut the braid off above the Y splitter. Very happy with that mod too


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

Freia said:


> I find the original Yaxi pads to be veiled, and it was truly a night and day difference when I had them quarter-modded. Can't recommend this enough as they sounded really bland before being punctured.



I tried the quarter mod. It does make the headphones sound brighter which I would usually like, but for some reason with the SR60X I prefer the Yaxi pads in their original form.

I carried out a similar mod on Yaxi pads on Koss KSC75. I cut out a 2.3cm hole in the middle. It noticeably improved the bass among other things - but that's for another thread

For me, Grado drivers do benefit from being uncovered by earpad foam but most importantly there needs to some distance/space between the drivers and the ears - e.g. I really like the sound of L-Pads but struggle with comfort. 

Yaxis with a hole or F-pads don't do it for me but I know many people enjoy that sound.


----------



## qua2k

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Didn't  realise the headband was different too, but very glad not to have the braided cable.
> 
> I posted earlier in the thread about putting my SR60x under the knife. I cut the braid off above the Y splitter. Very happy with that mod too


The first batch of Hemps have black stitching on the headband. Late 2020/early 2021, the headband started coming with white stitching before the dreaded new cable. Aesthetically, I would prefer the black myself


----------



## Luckyleo

Put the Sennheiser Yellow Pads on my 325X.  Much more comfortable.  No degradation from the original F pads.  I recommend them!


----------



## TheRealDz

I received my replacement RS1x yesterday, and the wood looks totally different;  zero hairline cracks, and the wood is a more polished deeper red.  It looks like it is simply much better finished than the original unit. 

In comparison, it looks like I really just got a bad unit the first time, rather than an indictment of the whole RS1x series. Ie, the 3 layers of wood don't seem to be overly delicate or anything. 

It really is stunning, if I do say so myself.  Obviously I have to restart the burn in process over again, but even with about 10 hours on them they sound spectacular...


----------



## Shane D

TheRealDz said:


> I received my replacement RS1x yesterday, and the wood looks totally different;  zero hairline cracks, and the wood is a more polished deeper red.  It looks like it is simply much better finished than the original unit.
> 
> In comparison, it looks like I really just got a bad unit the first time, rather than an indictment of the whole RS1x series. Ie, the 3 layers of wood don't seem to be overly delicate or anything.
> 
> It really is stunning, if I do say so myself.  Obviously I have to restart the burn in process over again, but even with about 10 hours on them they sound spectacular...


They are beautiful.


----------



## jonathan c

TheRealDz said:


> I received my replacement RS1x yesterday, and the wood looks totally different;  zero hairline cracks, and the wood is a more polished deeper red.  It looks like it is simply much better finished than the original unit.
> 
> In comparison, it looks like I really just got a bad unit the first time, rather than an indictment of the whole RS1x series. Ie, the 3 layers of wood don't seem to be overly delicate or anything.
> 
> It really is stunning, if I do say so myself.  Obviously I have to restart the burn in process over again, but even with about 10 hours on them they sound spectacular...


…just because they are new, don’t be hesitant  to use that Howard’s wood conditioner / polish on them…


----------



## TheRealDz

jonathan c said:


> …just because they are new, don’t be hesitant  to use that Howard’s wood conditioner / polish on them…


I bought 2 bottles and tested it on some furniture - it does bring out quite the beautiful luster. 

I will probably hit my RS1x with it later tonight - I am too busy listening to them right now 😁


----------



## majo123 (Apr 23, 2022)

TheRealDz said:


> I received my replacement RS1x yesterday, and the wood looks totally different;  zero hairline cracks, and the wood is a more polished deeper red.  It looks like it is simply much better finished than the original unit.
> 
> In comparison, it looks like I really just got a bad unit the first time, rather than an indictment of the whole RS1x series. Ie, the 3 layers of wood don't seem to be overly delicate or anything.
> 
> It really is stunning, if I do say so myself.  Obviously I have to restart the burn in process over again, but even with about 10 hours on them they sound spectacular...


They look very nice indeed! enjoy them ..  I will maybe be getting some eventually but i have a selection of different headphones coming next weekend including some grado for myself , ps500e, and  rs2e so looking forward to trying those out first .
As I said I have other headphones coming too which includes some other grado, these are from a dear friend on here who was a huge headfier who died from COVID 19,  2 years ago and his collection was staggering! I'm also friends with his partner who is also a headfier and she has asked me to sell some of his collection off .
You may have known him @HungryPanda, you can not search this name due to out of respect headfi after learning of his passing making the name unusable or unsearchable, But here is his list  for all to see, and you can see how big a headfier he was.
As I said a lot will be for sale but not all as some has been kept for obvious reasons or already passed to friends keen headfiers.
I will be posting one ad today though for something quite unique but just as an interest only ad, some original Spirit Labs Twin Pulse Ragnar...these are very grado esque and the company has evolved into very high end  ..as I said INTEREST ONLY on the spirit pulse at this stage as I don't have them on hand until next weekend and also if no real sensible interest then if as good as the cans are supposed to be I may keep them myself, and they are supposed to be very special indeed.

Anyway here's pandas legendary list, always missed on here my friend.
And there's more besides!
Please if you know who hungrypanda is and who his partner is on here then don't bombard them with "is this for sale messages" as they just want to be left alone, sure you understand ..pm myself if needed, I will post an actual what's going list/left in the next couple of weeks.
Thanks guys.
Look out for the spirit labs though 🙂
https://www.head-fi.org/members/hungrypanda.383979/about


----------



## Plautus001

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Shane D

majo123 said:


> They look very nice indeed! enjoy them ..  I will maybe be getting some eventually but i have a selection of different headphones coming next weekend including some grado for myself , ps500e, and  rs2e so looking forward to trying those out first .
> As I said I have other headphones coming too which includes some other grado, these are from a dear friend on here who was a huge headfier who died from COVID 19,  2 years ago and his collection was staggering! I'm also friends with his partner who is also a headfier and she has asked me to sell some of his collection off .
> You may have known him @HungryPanda, you can not search this name due to out of respect headfi after learning of his passing making the name unusable or unsearchable, But here is his list  for all to see, and you can see how big a headfier he was.
> As I said a lot will be for sale but not all as some has been kept for obvious reasons or already passed to friends keen headfiers.
> ...


Not much there that interests me, but man that is one Huge collection. The man definitely had a passion.


----------



## cirodts

I had the rs80e and I didn't like it very much as well as the sr60e, I had the 225e and they were very bright, I was a little disappointed with the rs2e I expected a lot more, in some cansons they were very tiring.
For a few days I have an alessandro ms1 that I like, it is a bright and fun but still bright headphone, the latest purchase is the sr325x and I must say that it has no defects !!! the sound for me "finally" is perfect, balanced, dynamic, rhythmic and never excessively bright, in short, an end game headset, did you like the 325x?


----------



## majo123

Shane D said:


> Not much there that interests me, but man that is one Huge collection. The man definitely had a passion.


He did indeed!.
 He even built his own buds "hungrypanda" and loved his bud's. He was very passionate and one of his strengths as you can see from his collection was that he recognised  that cost doesn't necessarily mean better, he tried them all and loved some 30 dollar buys as much as his 1000 dollar.
A lesson to us all I think.


----------



## majo123

cirodts said:


> I had the rs80e and I didn't like it very much as well as the sr60e, I had the 225e and they were very bright, I was a little disappointed with the rs2e I expected a lot more, in some cansons they were very tiring.
> For a few days I have an alessandro ms1 that I like, it is a bright and fun but still bright headphone, the latest purchase is the sr325x and I must say that it has no defects !!! the sound for me "finally" is perfect, balanced, dynamic, rhythmic and never excessively bright, in short, an end game headset, did you like the 325x?


I love the 325x but I'm a bit more open to other signatures than some and I think it does definitely depend on pairings too , I sold some iems once because I felt they were too bright but I was using a fiio M11 and maybe a bit too hasty as it is a bit on the treble side , another lesson learned


----------



## cirodts

I use aDAP dx220 a great match with grade, but I also have a lg v20 that sounds divine with the 325x and makes me want to throw away my amps and headphone dacs that I have.


----------



## qua2k

jonathan c said:


> …just because they are new, don’t be hesitant  to use that Howard’s wood conditioner / polish on them…


Bought a bottle myself, just waiting on my GH2's to return home.


----------



## majo123

cirodts said:


> I use aDAP dx220 a great match with grade, but I also have a lg v20 that sounds divine with the 325x and makes me want to throw away my amps and headphone dacs that I have.


Not tried the 220 but did own the 200 amp 8 , I think they would pair well indeed ...I'm using r2r ,n6ii ro1 and this is definitely a different sound , hard to explain compared to ES9028pro chips in general all though implementation is key .
I think the rs2e maybe fine with r2r of the n6ii, t's very smooth and not so Sabre ish, not that there's anything wrong with it, I had earmen Tr-amp and loved it with my 325x and hemp.


----------



## Stevko

cirodts said:


> I had the rs80e and I didn't like it very much as well as the sr60e, I had the 225e and they were very bright, I was a little disappointed with the rs2e I expected a lot more, in some cansons they were very tiring.
> For a few days I have an alessandro ms1 that I like, it is a bright and fun but still bright headphone, the latest purchase is the sr325x and I must say that it has no defects !!! the sound for me "finally" is perfect, balanced, dynamic, rhythmic and never excessively bright, in short, an end game headset, did you like the 325x?


All these are great.
Sr80e sounds good. Even with an Apple dongel. Give it more power. It sounds a little better.
225e a little step above. Same here.give it power.

RS2e . Woodie and a little step above 

Best buy? 225e and a tiney DAC/amp ?


----------



## Stevko




----------



## qua2k (Apr 23, 2022)

Stevko said:


> All these are great.
> Sr80e sounds good. Even with an Apple dongel. Give it more power. It sounds a little better.
> 225e a little step above. Same here.give it power.
> 
> ...


I would say this is the best advice for a Grado newbie looking to try them out. Only change would be maybe the 225 to 325.


----------



## Stevko

qua2k said:


> I would say this is the best advice for a Grado newbie looking to try them out. Only change would be maybe the 225 to 325.


Yeaa. Metal and leather lasts forever.

Mine 325i from 2003


----------



## Stevko

And yes the Prestige series= bang for buck.
The other series is nice. But maybe not worth the money? I like the RS2e. But they do not sound 300 more


----------



## majo123

Ragnarr interest check up
https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/interest-check-only-spirit-labs-twin-pulse-ragnar.24423/


----------



## Plautus001

cirodts said:


> I had the rs80e and I didn't like it very much as well as the sr60e, I had the 225e and they were very bright, I was a little disappointed with the rs2e I expected a lot more, in some cansons they were very tiring.
> For a few days I have an alessandro ms1 that I like, it is a bright and fun but still bright headphone, the latest purchase is the sr325x and I must say that it has no defects !!! the sound for me "finally" is perfect, balanced, dynamic, rhythmic and never excessively bright, in short, an end game headset, did you like the 325x?


Yup, my favorite Grado as well... so far


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

majo123 said:


> Ragnarr interest check up
> https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/interest-check-only-spirit-labs-twin-pulse-ragnar.24423/


Those definitely have a Grado vibe. Like a PS1000 with a fancier grill. 
And the pads look like the Grado Gs.


----------



## majo123

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Those definitely have a Grado vibe. Like a PS1000 with a fancier grill.
> And the pads look like the Grado Gs.


I have heard these are very special (check reviews) and I know they were his favourite can.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy (Apr 23, 2022)

Stevko said:


> And yes the Prestige series= bang for buck.
> The other series is nice. But maybe not worth the money? I like the RS2e. But they do not sound 300 more


Have to say, I really do think the hemp sounds like a big jump up from the SR60x.

The world of headphones diminishing returns (as evidenced from my experience of the Hifiman lineup (Sundara (300) to Ayra (1600) to Susvara (6000), but the same can be said for most other brands) is ridiculous.... but taking that as the generally accepted "scale", I'd say the Hemp sounds 300 - 500 more than the SR60x.

Let's just take a moment to comfort each other for we are all gullible fools with a huge weakness for marginal improvements in sound and build quality, but we still wouldn't have it any other way.

Solidarity Brethren!


----------



## majo123

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Have to say, I really do think the hemp sounds like a big jump up from the SR60x.
> 
> The world of headphones diminishing returns (as evidenced from my experience by the Hifiman lineup (Sundara (300) to Ayra (1600) to Susvara (6000), but the same can be said for most other brands) is ridiculous.... but taking that as the generally accepted "scale", I'd say the Hemp sounds 300 - 500 more than the SR60x.
> 
> ...


I have 80x ,325x and hemp , I think the gap between 80x and 325x is marginal in some ways more in others and I think between the 3 apart from obvious sound signature differences it's more a case of steps up in refinement. The 80x do remind me of the 325x but as soon as you put the 325X on you can really hear the difference , better dynamics , more smooth, better depth etc but the 80x are amazing and it's all in some ways still there. ..the hemp again step up from 325x in ways imo . . better layering , better staging more smooth, more accurate, maybe a tad better detail retrieval due to better layering but they both are excellent and it's all about enjoyment. some may find the 325x more enjoyable with its punchy more in your face sound compared to hemp and this I totally get, hemp still wins for me though but it's by a whisker as sometimes I like just what 325x brings to the table.


----------



## jonathan c

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Let's just take a moment to comfort each other egg each other on for we are all gullible fools headphoniacs with a huge weakness for marginal improvements in sound and build quality, but we still wouldn't have it any other way.


•  FTFY…[Reg. TM; © bcowen: 2021]

•  Diminishing marginal returns in headphone audio gear - HUMBUG! - as long as there is *A *positive SQ increment, I’m in…🤪🤣


----------



## majo123

jonathan c said:


> •  FTFY…[Reg. TM; © bcowen: 2021]
> 
> •  Diminishing marginal returns in headphone audio gear - HUMBUG! - as long as there is *A *positive SQ increment, I’m in…🤪🤣


I think you and every headfier!... This rabbit hole can be so big that they could of filmed who Framed Roger rabbit.
Guilty as charged at times.
I get "who needs more than one pair of headphones" a lot!... Blasphemy.


----------



## ESL-1

TheRealDz said:


> I received my replacement RS1x yesterday, and the wood looks totally different;  zero hairline cracks, and the wood is a more polished deeper red.  It looks like it is simply much better finished than the original unit.
> 
> In comparison, it looks like I really just got a bad unit the first time, rather than an indictment of the whole RS1x series. Ie, the 3 layers of wood don't seem to be overly delicate or anything.
> 
> It really is stunning, if I do say so myself.  Obviously I have to restart the burn in process over again, but even with about 10 hours on them they sound spectacular...


Glad it worked out so well.  Beautiful wood, enjoy the break in.

👍🏻


----------



## ESL-1

majo123 said:


> I think you and every headfier!... This rabbit hole can be so big that they could of filmed who Framed Roger rabbit.
> Guilty as charged at times.
> I get "who needs more than one pair of headphones" a lot!... Blasphemy.


Only one pair of ears…….

“Needs” is the operative word.  

Lately I have downsizing since I feel I really have too much stuff but I keep finding more…..

All plans for an appropriate 12-step headphone related program have been cancelled due to lack of interest & responsibility.

It’s a tough job but someone has to do it.


----------



## majo123

ESL-1 said:


> Only one pair of ears…….
> 
> “Needs” is the operative word.
> 
> ...


My wife just doesn't understand me.... And there's also the headphones


----------



## movinIron (Apr 23, 2022)

Stevko said:


> And yes the Prestige series= bang for buck.
> The other series is nice. But maybe not worth the money? I like the RS2e. But they do not sound 300 more


Congrats! YOU reached page 3500.
My respect to all who build this up.


majo123 said:


> Guilty as charged at times.


Me too.


majo123 said:


> I get "who needs more than one pair of headphones" a lot!... Blasphemy.


And easy to answer - I do!
Motivation: I do NOT search for the perfect headphones.
I ’m dead seriously eager to sense differences. In songs, different pads, cables, DAC chips, implementions of these, power supplies, Filters, cartridges, tonearms, drives, feets, bases,… and definitely amps.
I‘m on the yellow brick road to walk it.
Not to get somewhere. Never. Dull idea.


ESL-1 said:


> Only one pair of ears…….


At a time. But, brother (in mind) there are more times. Many more.


ESL-1 said:


> Lately I have downsizing since I feel I really have too much stuff but I keep finding more…..


Hopefully. I would really miss your words about this.


ESL-1 said:


> All plans for an appropriate 12-step headphone related program have been cancelled due to lack of interest & responsibility.
> 
> It’s a tough job but someone has to do it.


Hang in there, McClane!


majo123 said:


> My wife just doesn't understand me.... And there's also the headphones


Whose does? For some indeterminable reason they love us, yet understanding?
But …_we‘ll always have_… Grados.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy (Apr 23, 2022)

ESL-1 said:


> Only one pair of ears…….
> 
> “Needs” is the operative word.
> 
> ...


My "one" headphone was supposed to the Sennheiser HD 58x after using the HD 598 for 6 years.... Within 6 months I had accumulated around 10 new proper cans plus a whole collection of mix and match Koss and Etymotic sets for on the go.

My cats don't seem to mind...


----------



## majo123

movinIron said:


> I‘m on the yellow brick road to walk it.


Great quote that sums it up for most on here.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Anyone here have an original PS500 (not e) or GH-2 they are looking to part with?


----------



## Stevko

majo123 said:


> My wife just doesn't understand me.... And there's also the headphones


I am set now. Not buyed any cans in 2022.Have 4 cans thats only mine.All the other my family can borrow.
My 6years old daughter prefer GW100 over her pink 30$ cans.Think she hear the difference  
My 225e/rs2e/dt1770 give me all I need.
My 325 also sounds good.But don’t use them so much. Hard to find a new pair if they breaks
But never tested the new X.
Maybe I buy 225/325x one day.

Earmen Eagle looks like a great tiney dac/amp. Anyone tried it with Grado?


----------



## majo123

Stevko said:


> I am set now. Not buyed any cans in 2022.Have 4 cans thats only mine.All the other my family can borrow.
> My 6years old daughter prefer GW100 over her pink 30$ cans.Think she hear the difference
> My 225e/rs2e/dt1770 give me all I need.
> My 325 also sounds good.But don’t use them so much. Hard to find a new pair if they breaks
> ...


New X variants are great but I have never tried previous as I have hemp as well, bit of a grado newbie ...next week I will get to try a few e variants and I will post which I feel for me is better..
I reckon the eagle would be great but not as good as your tr- amp which is excellent.


----------



## Stevko

Maybe the old e-series are to bright if you go from x to e.
Used my 1770 some weeks.
Then when I go back to my rs2e.they sound not good at all.
But after 1-2 hour. Ohh yes. Soo good.
Tried meeze 99.so dark. Not possible to listen to them.

Yesterday I swapped between an apple dongel,Atrox V2 and tr-amp.
The tr-amp is great. Perfect with grado.
Sometimes I miss a bigger battery or fast charging.


----------



## majo123

Stevko said:


> Maybe the old e-series are to bright if you go from x to e.
> Used my 1770 some weeks.
> Then when I go back to my rs2e.they sound not good at all.
> But after 1-2 hour. Ohh yes. Soo good.
> ...


Now again I feel it's a pairing thing... the Tr-amp treble is a bit on the brighter side imo , I'm not saying it's bad because it isn't and I loved my tr-amp, excellent bit of kit which i highly recommend but compared to say some ifi dac amps then treble is definitely a bit on the brighter side. ...I use a n6ii ro1 that definitely doesn't have any of that potential Sabre glare even though I hate that term as it tends to be interpreted negatively and quite often it is just pairing.


----------



## RPKwan (Apr 24, 2022)

Just wanted to give my opinion on some of the Grado upgrade accessories available that I now have experience with some.

I bought the Shipido rodblocks and gimbals with rodblocks for a few pairs of my Grados.

Grado PS1000E:
-swapped headband for Turbulent labs wide headband. Fits much better with weight.distributed much more evenly.
-swapped the rodblocks for Shipido ones and this is a game changer. The heavy aluminum cups do not shift and again, much more comfortable overall. I didn't get the gimbals since they are already steel/aluminum in stock form.
-swapped Misodiko pads which are similar a bit flatter than stock so adds a bit more low-end without sacrificing details and soundstage.

GS1000i:
-swapped pads for Misodiko ones, again much more comfortable, added bass and not much sacrifice anywhere else.
-added a removable pad on top of original leather headband but TBH I find the weight and comfort to be fine.

RS2i:
-swapped the gimbals and rodblocks completely with Shipido set. The original gimbals are plastic so I thought I'd upgrade for a more premium feel. I don't think completely necessary TBH since it's not too heavy and the gimbals are black anyways so not a huge difference.
-swapped the headband for accessory house sheepskin headband. Has extra padding and the leather is much softer than original but again, the original leather headband is already quite nice so I don't think an upgrade is really needed.

I'm currently modding my SR80s to wood cups from Rholupat's jackfruit wood with mini XLR connectors pre-installed. Not sure on what headband and gimbals/rodblocks I will use but likely will just keep mostly stock since they are light anyways.

Also have a GS3000e on the way which I may change the rodblocks but likely nothing else if they areas light as the GS1000i.


----------



## majo123

From reading and a couple of friends it seems a lot like there e series through tubes rather than solid state....my friend has some 325e and don't like them through his Asgard but he likes them through his woo audio.
I think even X series may benefit from right pairing, and as a hell of lot at the moment is Sabre orientated then maybe this is where the X series shine , stick em on a tube like woo and maybe this is why some opinions may prefer the e variants.
This is such a subjective hobby though so everything I have just said is also subjective and will depend on preferrences and tastes too 
.


----------



## Stevko

Think schiit and Grado is a good combo.
Magni 3 and Hel 2 sounds very good with Grado.
Many prefer tubes.
Darkvoice and little dot is a cheap start.
Never tested tubes self


----------



## majo123

RPKwan said:


> I'm currently modding my SR80s to wood cups from Rholupat's jackfruit wood with mini XLR connectors pre-installed. Not sure on what headband and gimbals/rodblocks I will use but likely will just keep mostly stock since they are light anyways


Thats interesting as I'm thinking of doing my 80x for fun.
Here's something I found and maybe interesting to some and I'm going to try them.
https://earphonediylabs.com/shop/ea...iy-components/grado-ms-pro-mahogany-wood-cup/


----------



## RPKwan

majo123 said:


> Thats interesting as I'm thinking of doing my 80x for fun.
> Here's something I found and maybe interesting to some and I'm going to try them.
> https://earphonediylabs.com/shop/ea...iy-components/grado-ms-pro-mahogany-wood-cup/






I went with these for a SR80S mod and another with Symphones V9.


----------



## majo123

RPKwan said:


> I went with these for a SR80S mod and another with Symphones V9.


I have looked at Rholupat's and messaged them way back because I didn't think size's were very clear. I had a chance to buy a cheap pair of broken 325x I was going do but the sale didn't materialize.


----------



## Stevko (Apr 24, 2022)

My first real dac/amp was the Dragonfly Black. Bought in 2016. Sold it in 2017 after I bought 250ohms cans.
Considering to go back to basic.
Anyone tested the new Cobalt?

But looks like 50% like it and the other 50% hate it


----------



## clundbe1

RPKwan said:


> Just wanted to give my opinion on some of the Grado upgrade accessories available that I now have experience with.
> 
> I bought the Shipido rodblocks and gimbals with rodblocks for a few pairs of my Grados.
> 
> ...


Hi. Can you give us the link for the misiko pads? Thanks.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Stevko said:


> My first real dac/amp was the Dragonfly Black. Bought in 2016. Sold it in 2017 after I bought 250ohms cans.
> Considering to go back to basic.
> Anyone tested the new Cobalt?
> 
> But looks like 50% like it and the other 50% hate it


The Dragonfly Cobalt is a perfectly fine little dongle DAC. It'll run your Grados with all the power they'll ever need. But it's spectacularly overpriced. If you find a used one at a steep discount, go for it. Do not pay $300 USD for one.


----------



## majo123

Joaquin Dinero said:


> The Dragonfly Cobalt is a perfectly fine little dongle DAC. It'll run your Grados with all the power they'll ever need. But it's spectacularly overpriced. If you find a used one at a steep discount, go for it. Do not pay $300 USD for one.


Cayin ru6 too but as already known better on Android.


----------



## Stevko

Joaquin Dinero said:


> The Dragonfly Cobalt is a perfectly fine little dongle DAC. It'll run your Grados with all the power they'll ever need. But it's spectacularly overpriced. If you find a used one at a steep discount, go for it. Do not pay $300 USD for one.


Earmen eagle and helm bolt  with cheaper ess dac costs the half.
Cobalt offer ess9038q2m, same as my tr-amp.


----------



## Stevko

majo123 said:


> Cayin ru6 too but as already known better on Android.


Yea. It struggle with ios and to much vol/load.  But with a pc,I think it is pretty good.


----------



## TheRealDz

I had a Dragonfly Red, and it was a perfectly good sounding piece of kit. But you can do better for the money. 

Eg, I like my Qudelix Q5 better at about half the price. Or my Zorloo ZuperDAC at around a quarter of the price.  Or especially my E1DA PowerDAC at about a third of the price (but that one is 2.5mm balanced only, so your Grado would need to be modded). 

If you don't need it to be portable, the Lee's HiFi L1387 R2R DAC is an outright steal as a DAC, let alone with its 1 watt class A output - for about $60.  I can attest to that one sounding spectacular on my Grado.


----------



## majo123

TheRealDz said:


> I had a Dragonfly Red, and it was a perfectly good sounding piece of kit. But you can do better for the money.
> 
> Eg, I like my Qudelix Q5 better at about half the price. Or my Zorloo ZuperDAC at around a quarter of the price.  Or especially my E1DA PowerDAC at about a third of the price (but that one is 2.5mm balanced only, so your Grado would need to be modded).
> 
> If you don't need it to be portable, the Lee's HiFi L1387 R2R DAC is an outright steal as a DAC, let alone with its 1 watt class A output - for about $60.  I can attest to that one sounding spectacular on my Grado.


I will check it out. ..I'm a r2r nut.


----------



## majo123

TheRealDz said:


> I had a Dragonfly Red, and it was a perfectly good sounding piece of kit. But you can do better for the money.
> 
> Eg, I like my Qudelix Q5 better at about half the price. Or my Zorloo ZuperDAC at around a quarter of the price.  Or especially my E1DA PowerDAC at about a third of the price (but that one is 2.5mm balanced only, so your Grado would need to be modded).
> 
> If you don't need it to be portable, the Lee's HiFi L1387 R2R DAC is an outright steal as a DAC, let alone with its 1 watt class A output - for about $60.  I can attest to that one sounding spectacular on my Grado.


Couldn't find one


----------



## TheRealDz

majo123 said:


> Couldn't find one


This one is also fantastic, but lower powered, and usb input only if that matters to you:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2538742467...fUPDbVHSXu&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## TheRealDz

This is it - but note that the price went up, and you need to buy a 15v outbound linear power supply.  

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2639866104...fUPDbVHSXu&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY

It does sound great though - I am listening to it on my RS1x as we speak 😁


----------



## RPKwan

clundbe1 said:


> Hi. Can you give us the link for the misiko pads? Thanks.


These are actually the same but cheaper: 
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mNkXzvG


----------



## Plautus001

TheRealDz said:


> This is it - but note that the price went up, and you need to buy a 15v outbound linear power supply.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2639866104...fUPDbVHSXu&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
> 
> It does sound great though - I am listening to it on my RS1x as we speak 😁


I'm a bit confused... it doesn't mention R2R? 

Did I miss it?


----------



## majo123

TheRealDz said:


> This is it - but note that the price went up, and you need to buy a 15v outbound linear power supply.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2639866104...fUPDbVHSXu&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
> 
> It does sound great though - I am listening to it on my RS1x as we speak 😁


I may have a look at some point , bookmarked it , thanks for the heads-up


----------



## majo123

Plautus001 said:


> I'm a bit confused... it doesn't mention R2R?
> 
> Did I miss it?


Think it's the 8 x l3187  ....I also found this one which shows the board.
US $61.00  50%OFF | L1387Solo 8x eight parallel TDA1387 decoder L.Solo amp integrated machine
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mrRpsAS


----------



## clundbe1

RPKwan said:


> These are actually the same but cheaper:
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mNkXzvG


Thanks


----------



## movinIron

Stevko said:


> Yea. It struggle with ios and to much vol/load.  But with a pc,I think it is pretty good.


If it is about power and the size 32/72/11 mm is ok, the Cobalt is 19/57/12 mm, why not think about Fiio BTR5, the new model?!
The Cobalt has of course the better chip, but is limited to 24 bit/96 kHz. Another question, have you had the chance to compare SR e/x directly? Maybe SR225 or SR325 on a decent amp?
I you prefer the x series maybe go for the Questyle M12 or wait for the M15. If it‘s the e - not most, but some really do - it may be the Cobalt.

If you are an iPhone guy, avoiding the things Android by default does with sound, have a look at Lotoo, Fiio and ddhifi. They provide cables and adapters Intel‘s Lightning to USB-C, including the CCK in a more decent quality.


----------



## majo123

movinIron said:


> If it is about power and the size 32/72/11 mm is ok, the Cobalt is 19/57/12 mm, why not think about Fiio BTR5, the new model?!


 Btr5 is good I owned it ...but it you are on android and want a good dongle for  your grado then I can't recommend ru6 enough, very smooth and musical.... sounds great with 325x


----------



## RPKwan

Happy Monday 😁


----------



## Stevko

movinIron said:


> If it is about power and the size 32/72/11 mm is ok, the Cobalt is 19/57/12 mm, why not think about Fiio BTR5, the new model?!
> The Cobalt has of course the better chip, but is limited to 24 bit/96 kHz. Another question, have you had the chance to compare SR e/x directly? Maybe SR225 or SR325 on a decent amp?
> I you prefer the x series maybe go for the Questyle M12 or wait for the M15. If it‘s the e - not most, but some really do - it may be the Cobalt.
> 
> If you are an iPhone guy, avoiding the things Android by default does with sound, have a look at Lotoo, Fiio and ddhifi. They provide cables and adapters Intel‘s Lightning to USB-C, including the CCK in a more decent quality.


Want a dac/amp for my Grados without battery. Don`t need so much power.
Today I own 2 stationary dac/amp + battery powered tr-amp.
2 last days I have used my SR80e with an apple dongle. Sounds pretty good. And it is plug`n play. Size don`t matter. Any dongle = OK.
I am ok with 24 bit/96 kHz.
cobalt using 9038Q2m chip. A better chip? Possible to buy a dac/amp with ess9281 for the half. Earmen Eagle zoorlo, Helm Bolt. I use iphone.(but I am not an apple guy)
Btr5 is a good thing, but needs charging.

Never testet the X. Bought a pair 325 x, May 2021. But it was a DOA


----------



## Stevko (Apr 25, 2022)

This

https://www.fiio.com/ka1

or the bigger ka3 (ESS 9038)from fiio can be a good thing


----------



## Stevko (Apr 25, 2022)

majo123 said:


> Btr5 is good I owned it ...but it you are on android and want a good dongle for  your grado then I can't recommend ru6 enough, very smooth and musical.... sounds great with 325x


I own an old iphone SE 2020. But of course, I can use my laptop    or buy an android
most dongles use ESS chip

RU6 is some different, so maybe I should go for it


----------



## majo123

Stevko said:


> I own an old iphone SE 2020. But of course, I can use my laptop    or buy a android
> most dongles use ESS chip
> 
> RU6 is some different, so maybe I should go for it


Well imo it's brilliant but the thread is where it's at and it's very very active... says a lot.


----------



## Stevko

But why a 4.4balanced? almost every dac/amp offer balanced. I don`t need that. I am Grado and Beyerdynamic DT fan.
I want a big fat jack instead.(SE)


----------



## majo123

Stevko said:


> But why a 4.4balanced? almost every dac/amp offer balanced. I don`t need that. I am Grado and Beyerdynamic DT fan.
> I want a big fat jack instead.(SE)


Consumer market


----------



## rasmushorn

I treated my vintage SR325 with some shipibo bads and a new shipibo leather band. 

They now feel like brand new and I like the shipibo pads much better than the G-cushions for sound intimacy. They do mellow out the treble and take away some of the edginess but still very enjoyable, punchy and full sound with broad soundstage - but not as wide a soundstage as the G-cushions. I have some hd414 pads on their way and I hope they do the same wonder with bringing the sound even closer as they did when I had the golden SR325i. 












The shipibo leather band is as nice and good looking as the Grado leather band on the hemps.


----------



## Stevko

Easy to swap? How is the steeleband attached ? Glued?


----------



## rasmushorn

Stevko said:


> Easy to swap? How is the steeleband attached ? Glued?


Not easy at all... The steelband sits VERY tight into the plastic. It is not glued but definitely not easy to remove it. Shipibo has a guide you can follow but given the quality of the leather headband it is all worth it. I don't think I can ever let go of these SR325 again. I am listening to them all the time. They are truly addicting Grado sound.


----------



## mulveling

Stevko said:


> Easy to swap? How is the steeleband attached ? Glued?


The tips of the metal "spring" band are glued into the rodblocks, and that bond needs to be broken. Not easy, but not impossible. Takes some patience. I found more success with pulling versus twisting. You'll need to either add glue when you re-insert into the stock blocks or switch to the Shipibo blocks - which are really really sweet in looks & functionality imo.

A full Shipibo set in silver makes the PS500e so classy


----------



## Zachik

mulveling said:


> A full Shipibo set in silver makes the PS500e so classy


Beautiful PS500e 
I should get myself a pair of these!!! (he said as he headed towards the classifieds...)


----------



## Von Zipper

Hello to all, 

Let me introduce myself, I'm new to the Grado Fan Club Forum!!! 

I have been reading the Forum for a few weeks, 

And some feedback has made me take the leap... 

Namely the purchase of my first Grado.

Good day or evening to all...


----------



## monsieurfromag3

Guys, a quandary: 80x at 150€ or 225x at 260€?

I have never tried Grado headphones before because the open-back construction was impossible for my use cases. Didn’t even listen once. So ashamed.

I actually _could_ try them out, but you know what? Since the lockdowns I have grown wary of in-shop tryouts. Unpleasant, unrealistic conditions most times. I’m in the EU where you can freely try out a product for two weeks at home or in whatever your real use cases are to assess it.

The downside to being in the EU is that Grado pricing in France is just silly. I’m only looking at the 80 and 225 because the 125 goes for 255€ (vs 260 for the 225, remember?) and the 325 commands a princely 535€, which basically equates to jumping an entire price bracket and takes the fight to, for instance, Hifiman’s Edition XS instead of the Sundara where it would be fair.

I want to try completely open-back hp to walk my dog in the busy streets of Paris and either have indie folk in my ear to soothe me or death metal and dark trap to fortify me. The idea is to listen at moderate volume so that I can stay fully aware of my surroundings.

I’d also use them at home for gaming and music when leakage of Ane Brun/Ouija Macc/Gaahls WYRD wouldn’t bother my dear wifey.

I am concerned about bass quantity, something like the Audeze LCD-1 doesn’t qualify as high-fidelity for me because of how it simply writes off the bass range to the point that you completely lose out on crucial harmonics. I am used to rather bass-heavy gear but I don’t mind having less as long as it’s present and decays naturally. Ruggedness is also important for outdoors with my rough pup, I don’t know if the cable on the 225x is sturdier than on the 80x or just counts more cores.

Any pointers my friends?


----------



## Von Zipper (Apr 25, 2022)

monsieurfromag3 said:


> Guys, a quandary: 80x at 150€ or 225x at 260€?
> 
> I have never tried Grado headphones before because the open-back construction was impossible for my use cases. Didn’t even listen once. So ashamed.
> 
> ...



Hi !

You can find the sr-325x for 389€ (-10€ Newsletter Subscription) at :

- https://www.auditorium.de/en/headphones/headphones/grado-sr-325x-prestige-x-series-headphones for info...


----------



## Plautus001

monsieurfromag3 said:


> Guys, a quandary: 80x at 150€ or 225x at 260€?
> 
> I have never tried Grado headphones before because the open-back construction was impossible for my use cases. Didn’t even listen once. So ashamed.
> 
> ...


If you can get the SR325X for 399, it is worth it.  Otherwise,  the SR225X is better than the SR80X


----------



## majo123

Zachik said:


> Beautiful PS500e
> I should get myself a pair of these!!! (he said as he headed towards the classifieds...)


Have some coming Saturday


----------



## majo123

monsieurfromag3 said:


> Guys, a quandary: 80x at 150€ or 225x at 260€?
> 
> I have never tried Grado headphones before because the open-back construction was impossible for my use cases. Didn’t even listen once. So ashamed.
> 
> ...


Go to 325x if you can .. definitely worth the extra bucks , if not take 225x  ...80x are good but not as refined as the others.


----------



## Stevko (Apr 25, 2022)

mulveling said:


> The tips of the metal "spring" band are glued into the rodblocks, and that bond needs to be broken. Not easy, but not impossible. Takes some patience. I found more success with pulling versus twisting. You'll need to either add glue when you re-insert into the stock blocks or switch to the Shipibo blocks - which are really really sweet in looks & functionality imo.
> 
> A full Shipibo set in silver makes the PS500e so classy


So possible to buy a complete set? No glue? Plug’n play?


----------



## Stevko

Von Zipper said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> Let me introduce myself, I'm new to the Grado Fan Club Forum!!!
> 
> ...


Welcome! 
How do you like the DF with Grado?


----------



## Von Zipper (Apr 25, 2022)

Stevko said:


> Welcome!
> How do you like the DF with Grado?



Hi !

FYI, I have the DF Red and the DF Cobalt, and here are my listening preferences with my RS1x...

1 - DF Red + JT Bug (less detailed but more relaxing) best compromise for me...

2 - DF Cobalt (more detailed but less relaxing)

3 - DF Red only (less good)


----------



## Stevko

Von Zipper said:


> Hi !
> 
> FYI, I have the DF Red and the DF Cobalt, and here are my listening preferences with my RS1x...
> 
> ...


Considering to try DF again. My first real dac/amp


----------



## Von Zipper (Apr 25, 2022)

Small photo of my custom RS1x... My First Grado !!!




- https://www.auditorium.de/en/headphones/headphone-accessories/grado-ear-pads-for-gs-1000-ps-1000 (-10€ Newsletter Subscription)

- https://www.shipibo.audio/product-page/aluminum-rodblocks-for-grado-classic-black-ceramic

- https://turbulentlabs.com/shop/grado-leather-headband-pebbled-black/

- https://www.shipibo.audio/product-page/spring-steel-band


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

monsieurfromag3 said:


> Guys, a quandary: 80x at 150€ or 225x at 260€?
> 
> I have never tried Grado headphones before because the open-back construction was impossible for my use cases. Didn’t even listen once. So ashamed.
> 
> ...


If you are looking to walk around Paris with them, I'd get the cheaper 80x and make sure you can EQ the bass to your satisfaction.


----------



## emorrison33

majo123 said:


> I will check it out. ..I'm a r2r nut.


I had both the Dragonfly Red & Cobalt.  Both are nice but if you have the Red, the Cobalt isn't $100 more.  Stay with the Red.  The Grado I had at the time (RS2E) sounded decent with either.


----------



## majo123

Joaquin Dinero said:


> If you are looking to walk around Paris with them, I'd get the cheaper 80x and make sure you can EQ the bass to your satisfaction.


If you are walking round Paris with them then you better make sure the Parisians like your taste in music! 
These are more leaky than the Titanic! I honestly love them but they leak way more than my other grado , more than any other open back I have heard!


----------



## majo123

emorrison33 said:


> I had both the Dragonfly Red & Cobalt.  Both are nice but if you have the Red, the Cobalt isn't $100 more.  Stay with the Red.  The Grado I had at the time (RS2E) sounded decent with either.


Have rs2e coming Saturday too.


----------



## emorrison33

majo123 said:


> Have rs2e coming Saturday too.


When I got back into the headphone game a few years ago, the RS2e was my first purchase.  I still use them to this day.  They are currently at work with my 325x and my Asgard 3 amp.  I swap them out each week...just so I don't favor one over the other LOL


----------



## majo123 (Apr 25, 2022)

emorrison33 said:


> When I got back into the headphone game a few years ago, the RS2e was my first purchase.  I still use them to this day.  They are currently at work with my 325x and my Asgard 3 amp.  I swap them out each week...just so I don't favor one over the other LOL


This is good to know ....I actually have 325x, hemp, 80x ..I'm getting Rs2e and ps500e and 325e this weekend , the rs2e and ps500e are mine but I am planning to sell 325e ...... so expect a mass shootout.


----------



## majo123 (Apr 25, 2022)

my listen right this second ...I have better but this is just as enjoyable.

Edit... honestly this is a fantastic combo.
My main is n6ii ro1/hemp and nearly 7 X the cost of above . But this is no way 7 times less enjoyment and I bet it beats a hell of a lot more higher besides.


----------



## Shane D

TooFrank said:


> Question: When the BA's "go flat", what do you fill them with?


Were you asking this for your own set, or just out of curiosity?

I only ask because I was thinking about changing fillings again and then I stopped. I had done some research on finding a local foam place to cut some new pads. Maybe go bigger or denser. I decided to contact Silvian (Beautiful Audio) and ask if he made any changes in the last 3.5 years since I bought mine. He said that he is always tweaking things, so I ordered some new foam pads from him. The price was right, but shipping is a killer. It is what it is though.

I am looking forward to trying some fresh foam.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

majo123 said:


> my listen right this second ...I have better but this is just as enjoyable.
> 
> Edit... honestly this is a fantastic combo.
> My main is n6ii ro1/hemp and nearly 7 X the cost of above . But this is no way 7 times less enjoyment and I bet it beats a hell of a lot more higher besides.


Just ordered the RU6 yesterday. Waiting.... Can't wait


----------



## qua2k (Apr 25, 2022)

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Just ordered the RU6 yesterday. Waiting.... Can't wait


You cannot go wrong with Cayin products... expensive, but well worth it. The Cayin C9 replaced my Schitt Modius/Magnius stack. I have been curious about the RU6 but just do not have a use for one.


----------



## qua2k

Received my GH2's back from PlusSound today. Reterminated to 4.4. Excellent job by them I must say. I think it is finished! 

Pebbled Black Headband by Turbulent Labs
Aluminum Classic Black Rodblocks by Shipibo Audio
Aluminum Black Gimbals by Shipibo Audio
PlusSound Rhodium 4.4mm TRRRS Plug


----------



## Shane D

qua2k said:


> Received my GH2's back from PlusSound today. Reterminated to 4.4. Excellent job by them I must say. I think it is finished!
> 
> Pebbled Black Headband by Turbulent Labs
> Aluminum Classic Black Rodblocks by Shipibo Audio
> ...


I have thought many times about having my GH2's recabled, but I always chicken out. 
Hard to believe, considering the deep hatred that I have for this cable.


----------



## majo123 (Apr 25, 2022)

qua2k said:


> You cannot go wrong with Cayin products... expensive, but well worth it. The Cayin C9 replaced my Schitt Modius/Magnius stack. I have been curious about the RU6 but just do not have a use for one.


Honestly once you hear it you will have a use, I sold my Tr-amp because of that little dongle...it may not sound as powerful or should I say full because of power but it definitely is for me anyway more musical and convenient....325x 80x rock on it.


----------



## joseph69

rasmushorn said:


> I treated my vintage SR325 with some shipibo bads and a new shipibo leather band.
> 
> They now feel like brand new and I like the shipibo pads much better than the G-cushions for sound intimacy. They do mellow out the treble and take away some of the edginess but still very enjoyable, punchy and full sound with broad soundstage - but not as wide a soundstage as the G-cushions. I have some hd414 pads on their way and I hope they do the same wonder with bringing the sound even closer as they did when I had the golden SR325i.
> 
> ...


LOVE that 325 style cup!


----------



## RPKwan (Apr 26, 2022)

qua2k said:


> Received my GH2's back from PlusSound today. Reterminated to 4.4. Excellent job by them I must say. I think it is finished!
> 
> Pebbled Black Headband by Turbulent Labs
> Aluminum Classic Black Rodblocks by Shipibo Audio
> ...


Did the re-termination change the signature? I've asked others as well since I'm really concerned about a big difference. My cable modder says that the type of solder used would have a big influence.


----------



## rasmushorn

joseph69 said:


> LOVE that 325 style cup!


Yes, the original SR325 is very different shape than all the later 325-models. 






And the golden 325 also had the same form as the current:


----------



## joseph69

rasmushorn said:


> Yes, the original SR325 is very different shape than all the later 325-models.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I own the 325is with the  beveled cups, but your 325 cup style IMO is the best looking style.
I remember trying to source them NOS BNIB way back after they were discontinued to no avail.


----------



## TheRealDz

Fwiw, I tried two new pad combos with the ZMF pad adapter:

1) velvet. 
Let's shop together on AliExpress with new user coupons
Your US $1.00 in coupons are here!
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mqX28vY

2) fabric/fenestrated. 
Let's shop together on AliExpress with new user coupons
Your US $1.00 in coupons are here!
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mLZdmdo

The fabric sounded a bit better, but both were too muffled for my tastes. 

I was able to make it listenable with some EQ, but it still didn't sound right. 

I ordered 95mm, but I went ahead and ordered 100mm since they are so inexpensive.  My experience is that larger pads have a bit more open sound, and 100mm is probably as large as one could go with the ZMF adapters.  

I will let you all know how the 100mm pads sound when I get them in a few weeks...


----------



## qua2k (Apr 26, 2022)

RPKwan said:


> Did the re-terminatio change the signature? I've asked others as well since I'm really concerned about a big difference. My cable modded says that the type of solder used would have a big influence.


I don't know about "big difference" when it comes to type of solder, that is really down to the nitty gritty. While I have not had the GH2 for about a week/half and I don't have the equipment to produce an actual FR curve on it, to my ears it did not change the signature if anything it made everything just a little bit clearer, hard to explain. I chose to keep the stock Grado cable on it so it would not change the sound signature. The 3.5mm jack on it previously was a tad bend, maybe a degree or two, noticeable by my eyes, but did not change functionality. All of my gear is either 3.5 or 4.4, chose to give it some PlusSound love and be done with changing or wanting to change the GH2. I am very happy with the results.


----------



## majo123

I work for a company that supply and do wiring for naim Audio 
....We use a specific silver solder with higher silver content on all naim work.... but is it a huge difference/factor? Well yes and no, I don't feel you will notice a huge difference between this and a good quality solder but there are also a lot of cheap rubbish solders too and this I feel is not so good.


qua2k said:


> I don't know about "big difference" when it comes to type of solder, that is really down to the nitty gritty. While I have not had the GH2 for about a week/half and I don't have the equipment to produce an actual FR curve on it, to my ears it did not change the signature if anything it made everything just a little bit clearer, hard to explain. I chose to keep the stock Grado cable on it so it would not change the sound signature. The 3.5mm jack on it previously was a tad bend, maybe a degree or two, noticeable by my eyes, but did not change functionality. All of my gear is either 3.5 or 4.4, chose to give it some PlusSound love and be done with changing or wanting to change the GH2. I am very happy with the results.


----------



## majo123

qua2k said:


> I don't know about "big difference" when it comes to type of solder, that is really down to the nitty gritty. While I have not had the GH2 for about a week/half and I don't have the equipment to produce an actual FR curve on it, to my ears it did not change the signature if anything it made everything just a little bit clearer, hard to explain. I chose to keep the stock Grado cable on it so it would not change the sound signature. The 3.5mm jack on it previously was a tad bend, maybe a degree or two, noticeable by my eyes, but did not change functionality. All of my gear is either 3.5 or 4.4, chose to give it some PlusSound love and be done with changing or wanting to change the GH2. I am very happy with the results.


By the way they look great!


----------



## RPKwan

Have had a few days with the GS3000e and my impressions are quite positive. Distinctly different to the GS1000i, where I think the latter is a tad warmer with more mids and subbass presence. The GS3000e has better resolution (the GS1ki is no slouch) and slightly brighter.

The GS3000e is a slightly thinner sounding vs the PS1000e whereas both are highly resolving. The interesting thing is I got to demo the PS2000e and I find vs the PS1000e there wasn't massive difference, only where the PS2ke had a deeper and perhaps wider soundstage.

Overall I'm very happy with the PS1000e and at this point don't feel the need to "upgrade" or add the PS2ke to my collection.


----------



## adeadcrab

RPKwan said:


> Have had a few days with the GS3000e and my impressions are quite positive. Distinctly different to the GS1000i, where I think the latter is a tad warmer with more mids and subbass presence. The GS3000e has better resolution (the GS1ki is no slouch) and slightly brighter.
> 
> The GS3000e is a slightly thinner sounding vs the PS1000e whereas both are highly resolving. The interesting thing is I got to demo the PS2000e and I find vs the PS1000e there wasn't massive difference, only where the PS2ke had a deeper and perhaps wider soundstage.
> 
> Overall I'm very happy with the PS1000e and at this point don't feel the need to "upgrade" or add the PS2ke to my collection.


Nice. Seems like I should be on the lookout for the GS3000e to complement my GS1000i. 1000i has quite the bass hump that I just can't seem to get over.


----------



## RPKwan

adeadcrab said:


> Nice. Seems like I should be on the lookout for the GS3000e to complement my GS1000i. 1000i has quite the bass hump that I just can't seem to get over.


The GS3000e is able to pick up an incredible amount of detail. I'm listening off of a McIntosh MHA200 with some vintage tubes which I feel makes them less bright. I know @carboncopy highly recommends pairing the GS3ke with the RA-1 but I still haven't found one at a decent price.


----------



## funkymartyn (Apr 27, 2022)

joseph69 said:


> I own the 325is with the  beveled cups, but your 325 cup style IMO is the best looking style.
> I remember trying to source them NOS BNIB way back after they were discontinued to no avail.


You pair have lost me ....what do both mean regarding the Sr325 shape  ??    The pic above shows two 325 the  (e)  & (i) gold ,  I have the gold akso.  So which other cup shape do you mean  ?    I assumed they were all the same bevelled type . ........EDIT ....it's ok iv just seen the pic of the  vintage 325.  First time I have seen that one before.


----------



## funkymartyn

Just spotted a second hand good condition Gold  SR325i  on f,book market place from Grimsby  UK.  £120 .


----------



## ESL-1

joseph69 said:


> LOVE that 325 style cup!


I agree with Joseph69, great looking cup.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

funkymartyn said:


> Just spotted a second hand good condition Gold  SR325i  on f,book market place from Grimsby  UK.  £120 .


Great find, you should snag 'em if you are close.


----------



## clundbe1

Hi. Did a one song compering between pokemon hi end and GH1 now.... Pokemon sounds metallic and thanks to the flats they survive. Only for people like me, collecting.. GH1 ♥️. Tune: wot's.. Uh the deal.


----------



## clundbe1

Almost like compering Pool against Villareal tonight....


----------



## qua2k

clundbe1 said:


> Hi. Did a one song compering between pokemon hi end and GH1 now.... Pokemon sounds metallic and thanks to the flats they survive. Only for people like me, collecting.. GH1 ♥️. Tune: wot's.. Uh the deal.


I guess someone has to do the unfortunate dirty work of reviewing/comparing those Poke models, we salute you!


----------



## jonathan c

Coming soon…I *had* to _carpe diem…  




…_GS3000e, Hemp, PS500e, PS2000e, RS1x here we come…


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

clundbe1 said:


> Hi. Did a one song compering between pokemon hi end and GH1 now.... Pokemon sounds metallic and thanks to the flats they survive. Only for people like me, collecting.. GH1 ♥️. Tune: wot's.. Uh the deal.


Indeed, they are pretty peaky. Give 'em some time to burn in and they'll settle in to some extent. 

Who's snagging those gold Grado 325s?


----------



## ESL-1 (Apr 28, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> Coming soon…I *had* to _carpe diem…  …_GS3000e, Hemp, PS500e, PS2000e, RS1x here we come…


A score for sure, even the box looks new.  I myself prefer the DC powered.  Not surprising they mate nicely with most Grado phones.  I still have mine in my collection.

First impressions will be the order of the day once you have had some time with it. 

As I am sure you will like it you might invest in a 9 volt rechargeable set up.  You get a decent amount of full playing, I just keep my rechargeable replacements on the ready so I need not miss too many beats (NO, not those #|%>€+*!)

Congratulations & enjoy.


----------



## jonathan c (Apr 28, 2022)

ESL-1 said:


> A score for sure, even the box looks new.  I myself prefer the DC powered.  They not surprising they’d mate nicely with most Grado phones.  I still have mine in my collection.
> 
> First impressions will be the order of the day once you have had some time with it.
> 
> ...


I’m excited about the RA-1. Battery power vs AC -> DC conversion would seem to allow for silent, purer background, helping low-level detail retrieval…🤷🏻‍♂️🤪……I guess that I will keep a RA-1 log so that I can replace / recharge the batteries in time to avoid incurring any sonic penalty…😜


----------



## qua2k

jonathan c said:


> Coming soon…I *had* to _carpe diem…  …_GS3000e, Hemp, PS500e, PS2000e, RS1x here we come…


I was tempted by this one too a few weeks ago just to own one. Congrats!


----------



## ESL-1

jonathan c said:


> I’m excited about the RA-1. Battery power vs AC -> DC conversion would seem to allow for silent, purer background, helping low-level detail retrieval…🤷🏻‍♂️🤪……I guess that I will keep a RA-1 log so that I can replace / recharge the batteries in time to avoid incurring any sonic penalty…😜


4 pack of 9 volt, one pair playing, one pair to pop into the amp as soon as it needs them.  A few minutes of down time and away you go.


----------



## qua2k

ESL-1 said:


> 4 pack of 9 volt, one pair playing, one pair to pop into the amp as soon as it needs them.  A few minutes of down time and away you go.


Remember that small Phillips screwdriver though!


----------



## jonathan c

qua2k said:


> Remember that small Phillips screwdriver though!


…and don’t drop the screw (near any vents)…😳


----------



## qua2k (Apr 28, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> …and don’t drop the screw (near any vents)…😳


Did that changing cups on a TH900 before, fishing and operation skills to the utmost test. Driver was fine


----------



## funkymartyn

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Great find, you should snag 'em if you are close.


I already have my mint set ...lol


----------



## PhenixS1970

Hi all,

If you are looking for some beautifulaudio.biz pads check out my classifieds listing (EU sale only).


----------



## TooFrank

Shane D said:


> Were you asking this for your own set, or just out of curiosity?
> 
> I only ask because I was thinking about changing fillings again and then I stopped. I had done some research on finding a local foam place to cut some new pads. Maybe go bigger or denser. I decided to contact Silvian (Beautiful Audio) and ask if he made any changes in the last 3.5 years since I bought mine. He said that he is always tweaking things, so I ordered some new foam pads from him. The price was right, but shipping is a killer. It is what it is though.
> 
> I am looking forward to trying some fresh foam.


Excellent - I was asking for my own set. Will of course be interested in hearing your experience. (I have previously tried cutting out a bathing sponge, but it was too soft, Hard to find a good material).


----------



## TooFrank

Shane D said:


> I have thought many times about having my GH2's recabled, but I always chicken out.
> Hard to believe, considering the deep hatred that I have for this cable.


+1 - I have decided not to mess with them....Got used to the cable....


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

With Grados the sound change is minimal when replacing the cable. I'd imagine that means the cable materials are very adequate despite being mildly cumbersome. For standard issue Grados e.g. SR-325 I have no problem replacing the cable for comfort/portability, however I wouldn't mess with a limited run unit unless it was a daily driver.


----------



## TooFrank (Apr 28, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> Coming soon…I *had* to _carpe diem…  …_GS3000e, Hemp, PS500e, PS2000e, RS1x here we come…


Will be interesting hearing your experience with the RA-1, not at leat in the light of all your other equipment/amps
The RA-1 was criticized a lot. The complaint was on the "few parts" inside and that made it overpriced. I had one long time ago, when I was newer in this hobby. Think it was very good with Grado's, just had some imbalance at low volume levels that was annoying.


jonathan c said:


> …and don’t drop the screw (near any vents)…😳


Yes you shouldn't screw up things

Will be interesting to hear your comparisons with all your other gear/amps. I recall that the RA-1 was criticized, mostly for the "primitive" interior (think you can find youtube stuff on that). I had the battery powered a few years ago. Sounded very good with my Grados, but there was an annoying channel imbalance at low volume levels. At that time, I didn't realize it would be vintage, so I sold it.....

Edit - sorry for two apparently similar comments. My Mac crashed and I didn't think the first one was kept.....


----------



## Shane D

TooFrank said:


> Excellent - I was asking for my own set. Will of course be interested in hearing your experience. (I have previously tried cutting out a bathing sponge, but it was too soft, Hard to find a good material).


I found a local shop that makes the foam, but I knew it would take some experimenting to get it right.

I am Very curious to see how this goes.


----------



## majo123

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Just ordered the RU6 yesterday. Waiting.... Can't wait


Did you get your ru6? Are the grado singing on it yet


----------



## hikaru12

Guys - I know nothing about Grado's except they get a reputation for being bright and in your face. I like a more warmer, natural sound with resolving micro detail (with respect to price) - which model should I go with to get that? My LCD-4 is my flagship so I'm just looking for something for a small desk setup that acts as a opposite compliment. I love how little weight and amp requirements Grado's have. My LCD-2 (as much as I love it) has started to create hot spots on my head. I normally have no issues with weight at all but if I'm going to deal with 500/600g of weight on my head it needs to be worth it (luckily my 4s are so I'm willing to put up with it). So I be looking at the SR2E's?


----------



## Stevko

Listening to music with my tr amp and 225e/rs2e tonight.
Think i prefer 225e over rs2e.
Rs2e= best lows
225e= best highs.more mellow.
Going from 225 to rs2. Rs2 sounds too bright. 
Any Grado that offer 225e highs and r2e bass?


----------



## jonathan c

Stevko said:


> Listening to music with my tr amp and 225e/rs2e tonight.
> Think i prefer 225e over rs2e.
> Rs2e= best lows
> 225e= best highs.more mellow.
> ...


What if you swap one speaker/cup between the 225e and RS2e, and play your music in mono (vs stereo)…🤣🤪?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

hikaru12 said:


> Guys - I know nothing about Grado's except they get a reputation for being bright and in your face. I like a more warmer, natural sound with resolving micro detail (with respect to price) - which model should I go with to get that? My LCD-4 is my flagship so I'm just looking for something for a small desk setup that acts as a opposite compliment. I love how little weight and amp requirements Grado's have. My LCD-2 (as much as I love it) has started to create hot spots on my head. I normally have no issues with weight at all but if I'm going to deal with 500/600g of weight on my head it needs to be worth it (luckily my 4s are so I'm willing to put up with it). So I be looking at the SR2E's?


Do you have the current headband on the LCD2? The old one was pretty bad about hot spots. 

I'd recommend trying the Hemp for a slightly warmer presentation than typical Grados. They also look amazing.


----------



## majo123 (Apr 29, 2022)

Stevko said:


> Listening to music with my tr amp and 225e/rs2e tonight.
> Think i prefer 225e over rs2e.
> Rs2e= best lows
> 225e= best highs.more mellow.
> ...


I am due to get rs2e tomorrow... now I have never owned any grado outside of X series and hemp and I have also owned Tr-amp, I liked all of my grado on the Tr-amp but if I'm being honest the 325x were a bit more fatiguing so shorter listening sessions , I think this is because even though the Tramp is very very good both 325x and Tramp have that slightly metallic treble sound which together is a bit fatiguing the longer the session.
If the rs2e run slightly hotter treble then maybe try different sources as maybe your source is helping in the equation...I know if I use 325x with ru6 or ro1 it's not got the fatigue it had with Tramp...the Tramp is a fantastic dac amp though but maybe a bit spicy for the rs2e???
Il know more tomorrow though.


----------



## Stevko

Maybe I should try my schiit stack with rs2e. Think thats my darkest amp


----------



## qua2k

I would recommend the Hemp or RS1x, definitely a wood Grado.


----------



## majo123

Tonight cayin n6ii ro1, 325x , Bob Dylan "masters of war" ... sublime.


----------



## hikaru12

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Do you have the current headband on the LCD2? The old one was pretty bad about hot spots.
> 
> I'd recommend trying the Hemp for a slightly warmer presentation than typical Grados. They also look amazing.


I have the updated one with the holes but I still get them. So Hemp R2SE?


----------



## Stevko (Apr 30, 2022)

Think the Tramp is fantastic. Sounds good with my 225e and DT1770.Never tested with my 80 or 325.
Never noticed before that the rs2e is much brighter . Maybe it depends on the music.
If I start with the rs2 and only listen to them. They sounds good.
The Atrox also sound bright with Grado.
But it gives the 225 a little bass boost.
Think Atrox is brighter than Tramp.Never tested Rs2 on the Atrox.But if I pair the Atrox with 1770 and gain 3.So mellow and engaging.Warm.

So maybe I should buy a darker amp for my old 325 and Rs2e.
But already own too many dac/amps 😜


----------



## majo123

Stevko said:


> Think the Tramp is fantastic. Sounds good with my 225e and DT1770.Never tested with my 80 or 325.
> Never noticed before that the rs2e is much brighter . Maybe it depends on the music.
> If I start with the rs2 and only listen to them. They sounds good.
> The Atrox also sound bright with Grado.
> ...


Maybe  .. maybe tubes? , use the Tramp as dac? Didn't try mine as dac pre out but I bet its awesome...
Just off to get the rs2e and ps500e ... Won't be back until late so i may not get to try properly until tomorrow.


----------



## Stevko

Have considered tubes many times before.But always ends up with something other.
Used my tr-amp with Atrox as DAC before I buyed the E30. Sounds good.
The E30 sounds clean and detaild.
A full charged Tramp,iphone = plug and listen.more messy with stationary gear. So a darker portable dac/amp would be great for my rs2e


----------



## majo123

Stevko said:


> Have considered tubes many times before.But always ends up with something other.
> Used my tr-amp with Atrox as DAC before I buyed the E30. Sounds good.
> The E30 sounds clean and detaild.
> A full charged Tramp,iphone = plug and listen.more messy with stationary gear. So a darker portable dac/amp would be great for my rs2e


In the past I have not really been a tube guy and mostly portable because I like the freedom it brings but I am considering especially if I feel the rs2e may benefit.


----------



## Stevko

Yeea. I like the freedom too.
So prefer portable.
A dongle without battery would be best.
On my list:
Ru6
Cobalt
Earmen eagle.
But nobody use RS2e with a dongle. 
So hard too find recommendations


----------



## majo123

Il try mine with the ru6 tomorrow ...the new earmen callibri might do well with your rs2e , especially cos of the random iPhone power problem with ru6 .
https://www.headfonia.com/earmen-colibri-review/


----------



## Stevko

Headfonia says it sounds best with balanced out


----------



## BobG55

hikaru12 said:


> Guys - I know nothing about Grado's except they get a reputation for being bright and in your face. I like a more warmer, natural sound with resolving micro detail (with respect to price) - which model should I go with to get that? My LCD-4 is my flagship so I'm just looking for something for a small desk setup that acts as a opposite compliment. I love how little weight and amp requirements Grado's have. My LCD-2 (as much as I love it) has started to create hot spots on my head. I normally have no issues with weight at all but if I'm going to deal with 500/600g of weight on my head it needs to be worth it (luckily my 4s are so I'm willing to put up with it). So I be looking at the SR2E's?


Try the Sennheiser HD650.


----------



## RPKwan

majo123 said:


> In the past I have not really been a tube guy and mostly portable because I like the freedom it brings but I am considering especially if I feel the rs2e may benefit.





Cross-threading from N8II but I've just picked up this portable Class A, full-sized tube amp. The brand is Pico, name of the Origa unfortunately they aren't taking on any more orders.

As far as I know, this is the only portable amp that can use 6DJ8 and 12AU7 tubes as well as swap opamps. Great transportable option vs my MH200.


----------



## Stevko

Costly,but nice

https://wooaudio.com/amplifiers/wa8


----------



## RPKwan

Stevko said:


> Costly,but nice
> 
> https://wooaudio.com/amplifiers/wa8


Yup, quite a famous one but not using full-sized tubes that can be swapped to desktop tube amps.


----------



## qua2k (Apr 30, 2022)

Stevko said:


> Yeea. I like the freedom too.
> So prefer portable.
> A dongle without battery would be best.
> On my list:
> ...


Cayin C9. The best portable amp out there. Just do it.

I have been through cobalt, TRamp, hip dac. C9 blows everything out of the water. I sold my home Modius Magnius stack because of it.


----------



## Stevko

qua2k said:


> Cayin C9. The best portable amp out there. Just do it.
> 
> I have been through cobalt, TRamp, hip dac. C9 blows everything out of the water. I sold my home Modius Magnius stack because of it.


I  believe you. But 2000usd 😜


----------



## hikaru12

RPKwan said:


> Cross-threading from N8II but I've just picked up this portable Class A, full-sized tube amp. The brand is Pico, name of the Origa unfortunately they aren't taking on any more orders.
> 
> As far as I know, this is the only portable amp that can use 6DJ8 and 12AU7 tubes as well as swap opamps. Great transportable option vs my MH200.


Could you link that portable amp? I got tons of 12AU and their variants 5814s that I’d love to try. I think I’ve settled on the GS1000e for the type of sound signature I want.


----------



## Plautus001

I've got the itch to try some wood Grados...

I love my SR325X, the only thing is I wish they had a wider, more detailed soundstage.

Out of RS2e, RS2x, RS1X, and GS1000e, which one has best detail, bass, and ssoundstage?

Not interested in Hemp...


----------



## RPKwan

hikaru12 said:


> Could you link that portable amp? I got tons of 12AU and their variants 5814s that I’d love to try. I think I’ve settled on the GS1000e for the type of sound signature I want.


Unfortunately, the company has stopped making them for now due to lack of parts. He's keeping them to make sure he has enough for any after service. It's the most incredible portable amp I've ever tried. Still waiting for my modded version.


----------



## Fvizeu

Stevko said:


> Maybe I should try my schiit stack with rs2e. Think thats my darkest amp


I get that you had that impression of the RS2e, but Grados are usually very sensitive to the source you're using. If you're not used to the highs, I think the Schiit stack is also going to be a bit bright

I would also recommend getting some aftermarket L Pads. They increase bass and have better control on the highs


----------



## Shane D

After avoiding them for almost two years, I just bought a pair of Hemps.


----------



## jonathan c

Shane D said:


> After avoiding them for almost two years, I just bought a pair of Hemps.


👍😄. They are musical FUN headphones. I bet that they shine with your Violectric!


----------



## David222

Shane D said:


> After avoiding them for almost two years, I just bought a pair of Hemps.



I avoided them as well... they are now amongst my favorite!  

Great investment!


----------



## majo123

Stevko said:


> Have considered tubes many times before.But always ends up with something other.
> Used my tr-amp with Atrox as DAC before I buyed the E30. Sounds good.
> The E30 sounds clean and detaild.
> A full charged Tramp,iphone = plug and listen.more messy with stationary gear. So a darker portable dac/amp would be great for my rs2e





Stevko said:


> Yeea. I like the freedom too.
> So prefer portable.
> A dongle without battery would be best.
> On my list:
> ...




Well I'm trying them with tubes


----------



## majo123

Shoot out.


----------



## Stevko

majo123 said:


> Shoot out.


Which is your new favorite?


----------



## majo123 (May 1, 2022)

Stevko said:


> Which is your new favorite?


At the moment all of them lol.... seriously hard to tell over such a short time but give me a couple of weeks and il know
But I can give some thoughts , firstly ps500 e , similar in some ways to 325x but just better in many areas , less bass bloom more controlled treble and probably the best imaging of them all ... really like these
Rs2e closer to hemp but more treble and less bass , lovely layering and with the ro1 they sound pretty good.
325e which I had never previously heard are also pretty good .
Infact there wasn't one set I didn't enjoy in one way or another but this could be the ro1 as well as it's very smooth and none fatiguing.
So I think out of them all at the moment, very very quick listen my order that probably might change is.
1..... ps500 e. .. the imaging is the best but a bit tighter staging and treble may be ever so slightly on the bright side for some but not for me.
2 is tied  ...hemp and rs2e ....both are good rs2e better layering staging , hemp more relaxed more bass, better treble maybe for some all though I'm happy with both ..
3. . 325x fantastic can and honestly out of them all it's the best all rounder but it's not as refined in some areas as above  .
4 ...325e still a great can and for the price second hand grab them.

Now also I'm very easy going with Audio and believe a lot in brain burn in, but if it's bad then it's bad and I always will say a fault if I don't like them however much they cost me .
  All are very good with strengths and weaknesses imo .
But I will pick a favourite in a few weeks.


----------



## majo123

Also the pads maybe need changing on the rs2e as they are a bit gone and would like to swap around a bit see what gives on all, so nothing above set in stone yet just early observations.


----------



## majo123 (May 1, 2022)

Stevko said:


> Which is your new favorite?


Also after listening to Rs2e I reckon the Tr amp even though it's honestly great maybe not so good with rs2e because of treble on both, but again even though I have experience now of both hard to say for definite when not paired with.
The rs2e sounded very nice in the r01 and lovely on the little dot mkii very full sounding nice staging, ro1 better detail retrieval though.


----------



## Stevko (May 1, 2022)

majo123 said:


> Also after listening to Rs2e I reckon the Tr amp even though it's honestly great maybe not so good with rs2e because of treble on both, but again even though I have experience now of both hard to say for definite when not paired with.
> The rs2e sounded very nice in the r01 and lovely on the little dot mkii very full sounding nice staging, ro1 better detail retrieval though.


Think you’r right.
Tr-amp and rs2e is too much.😉(not always)
But if I only use my rs2e, it would not be a problem😛


----------



## Freia

I'm still mystified when people pair the little dot mk2 with grados.
On paper a hybrid is better for low z cans, that's why I went for the I+.
But sometimes I do wonder if I'm missing out, and the mk2 will deliver a more tubey sound without distorting grados. 
Has any tried both the I+ and mk2?


----------



## majo123

Freia said:


> I'm still mystified when people pair the little dot mk2 with grados.
> On paper a hybrid is better for low z cans, that's why I went for the I+.
> But sometimes I do wonder if I'm missing out, and the mk2 will deliver a more tubey sound without distorting grados.
> Has any tried both the I+ and mk2?


All grado sound different in there own way and I think it's not a power thing but more about right pairings. ... the little dot mk ii smoothed out the treble on the rs2e which on some pairings (tr amp) Maybe a little fatiguing for some.

This is all again about tastes and hearing perception , me personally I can handle slightly higher/brighter treble all though I do prefer smoother...my friend can only listen to his 325e through his woo audio , we all hear differently , different venues different acoustics.
no right or wrong IMO


----------



## majo123

Just want to add I didn't choose the little dot mkii it came to me,  was trying it out last night with rs2e quickly so no opinions just yet , all though staging was lovely and overall Sig nice and smooth.


----------



## PhenixS1970

Schiit Audio Vali 2 bundle listed in classifieds, EU sale only (power supply!).  Sounds great with Grado .


----------



## tombrisbane

Anyone tried out the Dekoni pads on the GS3000e?  They have just become available from my supplier but quite expensive!


----------



## Shane D

David222 said:


> I avoided them as well... they are now amongst my favorite!
> 
> Great investment!


What pads are you using?


----------



## jonathan c

Those are the G-cushions in the picture from @David222. FYI, I have been alternating between those and the TTVJ Deluxe Flats on my Hemp. For me, it is akin to ‘Row M’ and ‘Row F’…


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


> Those are the G-cushions in the picture from @David222. FYI, I have been alternating between those and the TTVJ Deluxe Flats on my Hemp. For me, it is akin to ‘Row M’ and ‘Row F’…


TTVJ are the same as the F pads right?

I have the L pads, some knock off G pads and the BA pads. The seller offered me some Geekria pads and a different headband, but I just want them stock. Going through reviews I do read some good comments about the Geekria L pads, but I will hold off for now. Very curious about GH2 vs Hemp.


----------



## monsieurfromag3

You bunch got me all doubtful and confused so I ended up trekking to a store and auditioned the SR80x, 225x and 325x. I had a similar expectation to @hikaru12 I’m quoting below.


hikaru12 said:


> Guys - I know nothing about Grado's except they get a reputation for being bright and in your face. I like a more warmer, natural sound with resolving micro detail (with respect to price) - which model should I go with to get that? My LCD-4 is my flagship so I'm just looking for something for a small desk setup that acts as a opposite compliment. I love how little weight and amp requirements Grado's have. My LCD-2 (as much as I love it) has started to create hot spots on my head. I normally have no issues with weight at all but if I'm going to deal with 500/600g of weight on my head it needs to be worth it (luckily my 4s are so I'm willing to put up with it). So I be looking at the SR2E's?


More specifically I dreaded a lean tuning, with thin bass and shouty, over-emphasized high mids and lower treble. Also that they would leak sound like some Hifiman do, where you might as well walk around with a portable speaker strapped to your chest or hell, just bust out the ol’ boombox.

Boy was I wrong.

I thought the 80x would be tuned more mainstream and immediate since they’re cheaper and carry the legacy of an entry-point classic. They’re the opposite; the most polite, almost restrained of the bunch. Maybe it’s just the distance between ear and driver. Yet I was struck at once by the fullness and balance of the sound, supported by technical chops I didn’t see coming in a $150 pair.

The 225x are closer to what I feared - except it’s done well. They would be fatiguing for me in the long run though, there’s quite a bit of aggression in their upper mids.

The 325x are insane. Incredibly meaty sound from highs to lows. Music rendered as a stream of emotion. So expansive, so expressive. Tamino’s « So It Goes » was almost unbearable. And detail retrieval is impressive. On A.A. Williams’ piano-voice cover of NIN’s « Every Day Is Exactly the Same » the early seconds showcase uncannily realistic floor cracks, chair noise, and the piano pedals sound exactly like they would bottoming out next to you in the room. Adds a lot to the ambience. Decay isn’t the quickest but that’s the price for natural, lifelike resonance.

Look into these @hikaru12 ! Coming from the über-reference LCD-4 it’s a nice change of pace.

You guys pointed me to EU stores that carried them for much less than the French, so I looked some more and found out they could be had for 360€ from the fricking local Amazon, through a nice Spanish marketplace seller (would’ve ordered from them directly but they added 60€ for shipping…).

There’s a like-new open-box set going for 330-340€ on Wifimedia.eu wink-wink.

To answer my own question, the jump from 4 to 8 cores does double the cable gauge. It’s quite the monster on the 125x and up.


----------



## jonathan c

Shane D said:


> TTVJ are the same as the F pads right?
> 
> I have the L pads, some knock off G pads and the BA pads. The seller offered me some Geekria pads and a different headband, but I just want them stock. Going through reviews I do read some good comments about the Geekria L pads, but I will hold off for now. Very curious about GH2 vs Hemp.


The Deluxe Flats are ‘F’s.


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


> The Deluxe Flats are ‘F’s.


What comes stock on the Hemps and what would people recommend rolling into?


----------



## majo123

Shane D said:


> What comes stock on the Hemps and what would people recommend rolling into?


Personally I think stock are best, just give them time to break in for more comfort.


----------



## jonathan c

Shane D said:


> What comes stock on the Hemps and what would people recommend rolling into?


~ The stock are ‘F’s.
~ TTVJ ‘F’s and Grado ‘G’s.


----------



## Stevko

Too late.already sold😟
Sold after few hours.
Advertised today.sold today


----------



## Shane D

Freia said:


> I'm still mystified when people pair the little dot mk2 with grados.
> On paper a hybrid is better for low z cans, that's why I went for the I+.
> But sometimes I do wonder if I'm missing out, and the mk2 will deliver a more tubey sound without distorting grados.
> Has any tried both the I+ and mk2?


I loved my GH2's with a MAD Ear+ HDII, LD MKIII and now my LD MK9. They have paired beautifully with all of them. I am guessing that most tube amps wouldn't be an ideal match due to the low impedance of Grado headphones. The above three were ideal for me and I am very curious to hear how my incoming Hemps like my newest LD.


----------



## jonathan c (May 1, 2022)

A quick Hemp note for GFC (esp. @Shane D): I spent part of the afternoon with _The Big Beat_ (Art Blakey + Jazz Messangers), _Caliente_ (Gato Barbieri), _Bluesnik_ (Jackie McLean) via the Hemp (TTVJ deluxe flats) and Violectric V200. A rollicking good time! Hemp with V200 is agile, bouncy, clear, dynamic, exciting, fun….AND TRUE TO THE MUSIC. If this pairing does not have you going, put in a website order for an 84” pine box ⚰️ …


----------



## ESL-1

Shane D said:


> I loved my GH2's with a MAD Ear+ HDII, LD MKIII and now my LD MK9. They have paired beautifully with all of them. I am guessing that most tube amps wouldn't be an ideal match due to the low impedance of Grado headphones. The above three were ideal for me and I am very curious to hear how my incoming Hemps like my newest LD.


I had a Maple Tree MADD Ear for a long while and I felt it did live up to it’s reputation of being a good match with most Grados.  There really are quite a few that I have experimented with that also did/do well.


----------



## Shane D

ESL-1 said:


> I had a Maple Tree MADD Ear for a long while and I felt it did live up to it’s reputation of being a good match with most Grados.  There really are quite a few that I have experimented with that also did/do well.


Looks nice!


----------



## RPKwan (May 2, 2022)

For me, all the Grado woodies work beautifully with tube amps but the PS1000e pulls out more resolution from a SS. That being said, the MH200 does a pretty good job for all.


----------



## jonathan c

Hemp after _Howard’s Feed-N-Wax_:


----------



## Stevko

Fvizeu said:


> I get that you had that impression of the RS2e, but Grados are usually very sensitive to the source you're using. If you're not used to the highs, I think the Schiit stack is also going to be a bit bright
> 
> I would also recommend getting some aftermarket L Pads. They increase bass and have better control on the highs


TTVJ?


----------



## funkymartyn

jonathan c said:


> A quick Hemp note for GFC (esp. @Shane D): I spent part of the afternoon with _The Big Beat_ (Art Blakey + Jazz Messangers), _Caliente_ (Gato Barbieri), _Bluesnik_ (Jackie McLean) via the Hemp (TTVJ deluxe flats) and Violectric V200. A rollicking good time! Hemp with V200 is agile, bouncy, clear, dynamic, exciting, fun….AND TRUE TO THE MUSIC. If this pairing does not have you going, put in a website order for an 84” pine box ⚰️ …


Great taste in music ...got the lot.


----------



## Stevko (May 2, 2022)

Sounds pretty good on sr80e:


----------



## hikaru12

jonathan c said:


> Hemp after _Howard’s Feed-N-Wax_:
> -snip-



Those look amazing! But how they do sound? I'm contemplating either these or the GS1000e for that warmer/more balanced sound within the Grado house sound. How would you rate the micro detail to the cheaper 325x? I'm a sucker for wood myself having come from ZMF (Camphor, Cocobolo, Mahogany, Silkwood, etc.)


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


> A quick Hemp note for GFC (esp. @Shane D): I spent part of the afternoon with _The Big Beat_ (Art Blakey + Jazz Messangers), _Caliente_ (Gato Barbieri), _Bluesnik_ (Jackie McLean) via the Hemp (TTVJ deluxe flats) and Violectric V200. A rollicking good time! Hemp with V200 is agile, bouncy, clear, dynamic, exciting, fun….AND TRUE TO THE MUSIC. If this pairing does not have you going, put in a website order for an 84” pine box ⚰️ …


I was thinking about trying out some Jackie McLean. I will look for that album.


----------



## Stevko

Perfect on the go.
Sounds good,portable,light,affordable ❤️


----------



## jonathan c

Shane D said:


> I was thinking about trying out some Jackie McLean. I will look for that album.


Worth it!…I want to hear your response about Hemp with _your_ Violectric….


----------



## jonathan c

[ duplicate ]


----------



## Shane D (May 2, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> Worth it!…I want to hear your response about Hemp with _your_ Violectric….


First up, I am curious about the Little Dot MK9. The GH2's were very nice on it and that is where I will start. Using T60 Argon's on it today. Not bad at all.
I think Jackie McLean is right in my wheel house. As in, A) a horn player and B) Playing '55 to '65. I am really starting to fixate on horn work from this period.


----------



## jonathan c

Shane D said:


> First up, I am curious about the Little Dot MK9. The GH2's were very nice on it and that is where I will start. Using T60 Argon's on it today. Not bad at all.
> I think Jackie McLean is right in my wheel house. As in, A) a horn player and B) Playing '55 to '65. I am really starting to fixate on horn work from this period.


If you need any 🎼 suggestions….


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Shane D said:


> I was thinking about trying out some Jackie McLean. I will look for that album.


Best alto player after Bird


----------



## qua2k (May 2, 2022)

When I said I was done with the GH2... bit of a fib. It had to have a nice warm Grado home for its off time. Picked up this large box from the classifieds,


----------



## jonathan c

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Best alto player after Bird


Sonny Stitt and Art Pepper might disagree with that…😊


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


> If you need any 🎼 suggestions….


Freddie Hubbard (Red Clay) is totally rockin' my T60 Argons as was new Trombone Shorty. Lots of my test list and Florence and the Machine today.


----------



## Shane D

qua2k said:


> When I said I was done with the GH2... bit of a fib. It had to have a nice warm Grado home for its off time. Picked up this large box from the classifieds,


Very nice! I just keep all my 'phones in a cabinet, so I never use any kind of carry cases or storage boxes.
My closet is Stuffed with WAY too many cardboard boxes!


----------



## qua2k

Shane D said:


> Very nice! I just keep all my 'phones in a cabinet, so I never use any kind of carry cases or storage boxes.
> My closet is Stuffed with WAY too many cardboard boxes!


Cabinet is a good idea! We have cats so I am unable/not wanting to leave my headphones naked on a stand while I am out. Each has it's own case  also good for travel if I want to take one on vacation or something.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

jonathan c said:


> Sonny Stitt and Art Pepper might disagree with that…😊


I thought you were gonna hit me with Cannonball Adderley or Eric Dolphy 

(I'm still taking Jackie) 😁


----------



## jonathan c

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I thought you were gonna hit me with Cannonball Adderley or Eric Dolphy
> 
> (I'm still taking Jackie) 😁


They are all fantastic…I’ll take Art Pepper…🎷


----------



## Shane D

qua2k said:


> Cabinet is a good idea! We have cats so I am unable/not wanting to leave my headphones naked on a stand while I am out. Each has it's own case  also good for travel if I want to take one on vacation or something.


I bought a cabinet because our apartment is so dusty. Even in the wintertime when all the doors and windows are closed. Stands/racks are not an option.


----------



## jonathan c

qua2k said:


> Cabinet is a good idea! We have cats so I am unable/not wanting to leave my headphones naked on a stand while I am out. Each has it's own case  also good for travel if I want to take one on vacation or something.


If you put headphones after use back in their case, the new headphones smell lasts longer also 😊….. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sho...e-no-old-pictures-please.529140/post-16943908


----------



## qua2k

jonathan c said:


> If you put headphones after use back in their case, the new headphones smell lasts longer also 😊….. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sho...e-no-old-pictures-please.529140/post-16943908


Especially the ZMF clamshell, Eikons are still so fresh so clean. I just wish it was a little bigger so I can keep the cable attached. Also have to remember to keep a pack of silicone beads in each for humidity.


----------



## majo123

qua2k said:


> Cabinet is a good idea! We have cats so I am unable/not wanting to leave my headphones naked on a stand while I am out. Each has it's own case  also good for travel if I want to take one on vacation or something.


Cats with headphones...oh no .


----------



## jonathan c (May 3, 2022)

majo123 said:


> Cats with headphones...oh no .


…and those are driven by a _Felix_ Euforia 🤣🤣🤣…and not listening to Three Dog Night…🤣👎🤣👎…


----------



## majo123

jonathan c said:


> …and those are driven by a _Felix_ Euforia 🤣🤣🤣…and not listening to Three Dog Night…🤣👎🤣👎…


Probably a cat Stephens fan....
Sorry couldn't resist lol


----------



## jonathan c

majo123 said:


> Probably a cat Stephens fan....
> Sorry couldn't resist lol


😹😹👍👍


----------



## Shane D (May 3, 2022)

majo123 said:


> Cats with headphones...oh no .


My favourite T-shirt is:


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

jonathan c said:


> Hemp after _Howard’s Feed-N-Wax_:


I love that stuff. Every couple of years there is Feed N Wax day and everything wood in the house (and outside the house) gets a layer or two.


----------



## TooFrank

Stevko said:


> Yeea. I like the freedom too.
> So prefer portable.
> A dongle without battery would be best.
> On my list:
> ...


Have you tried something like the iFi Go blu? It really makes your headphones portable, but of course on a somewhat lower "audiophile" level


----------



## TooFrank

Shane D said:


> After avoiding them for almost two years, I just bought a pair of Hemps.


Curious to learn how you compare them with your beloved GH2s


----------



## Shane D (May 4, 2022)

TooFrank said:


> Curious to learn how you compare them with your beloved GH2s


You and I both! 
I am currently deep into testing out a new headphone amp. Tomorrow is my last set of headphones and I am not expecting it to be a great match-up. Hopefully the Hemps are in Friday or Monday and they go straight onto this. Of course I want to roll amps and earpads fairly soon.

I hope they are prettier in person. Ever since they came out, at first glance, they just remind me of particle board.


----------



## majo123

Shane D said:


> You and I both!
> I am currently deep into testing out a new headphone amp. Tomorrow is my last set of headphones and I am not expecting it to be a great match-up. Hopefully the Hemps are in Friday or Monday and they go straight onto this. Of course I want to roll amps and earpads fairly soon.
> 
> I hope they are prettier in person. Ever since they came out, at first glance, they just remind me of particle board.


I think there one of the nicest looking .

Love the patina..... but i like all of these, Woody's are nice but also like the retro metal, love the ps500e with the red on the driver..
Infact I love the retro look of grados in general over modern styling plastic.... each to there own though.


----------



## Shane D

To me, my most beautiful headphones are the GH2's.


----------



## hikaru12

majo123 said:


> Shoot out.


Does Grado sell its tan leather headband? I think it would look nicer on the hemp imo. I think I’m gonna pull the trigger next pay day and buy me a pair.


----------



## jonathan c

With the Woo WA6SE and the TTVJ deluxe flats, the RS1x becomes…😄🤪😄🤪…


----------



## ESL-1

jonathan c said:


> With the Woo WA6SE and the TTVJ deluxe flats, the RS1x becomes…😄🤪😄🤪…


Serene……yet……..


----------



## majo123

hikaru12 said:


> Does Grado sell its tan leather headband? I think it would look nicer on the hemp imo. I think I’m gonna pull the trigger next pay day and buy me a pair.


I don't think so but could be wrong?

Pull the trigger! You won't regret it awesome cans , don't know where you are in the world but there's sometimes a few floating around the classifieds if you want save some money.


----------



## Tensen

There is always turbulent labs


----------



## cirodts

for an alessandro ms1 which pads do you recommend for a better sound?


----------



## TheRealDz

Now that my RS1x is fully broken in, here are some more thoughts:

1) this is truly a reference headphone in every respect - it will extract loads of details from your recordings.  Good recordings are magical, but you will hear all of the bad in bad recordings.  Buyer beware... 

2) same goes for equipment.  I can easily tell the night and day difference between my delta/sigma-based Gustard X18 DAC and my collection of R2R DACs. 

3) I am about to reterminate mine with an XLR connection.  It isn't about the power, but about the resolution potential.  We'll see... 

4) comfort isn't bad, but could stand to be improved.  Bending the band made a huge difference - ie, reducing the clamping reduced the fatigue from pressure on my ears.  I realized that the main cause is the fact that I wear glasses.  My troubles go away when I take my glasses off, but that usually isn't an option.  I have some more pads incoming, so I will report back... 

5) my god, this thing is gorgeous.


----------



## jonathan c

TheRealDz said:


> Now that my RS1x is fully broken in, here are some more thoughts:
> 
> 1) this is truly a reference headphone in every respect - it will extract loads of details from your recordings.  Good recordings are magical, but you will hear all of the bad in bad recordings.  Buyer beware...
> 
> ...


With the RS1x, I alternate between the TTVJ deluxe flats (F-pads) and the Grado G-pads. They equate for me to row F and row M. I found that the L-pads conveyed a “cupped” sound that made voices / saxophones a bit hollowed and shrill…🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Zachik

TheRealDz said:


> 2) same goes for equipment. I can easily tell the night and day difference between my delta/sigma-based Gustard X18 DAC and my collection of R2R DACs.


Which is better? X18 or R2R?


----------



## TheRealDz

Zachik said:


> Which is better? X18 or R2R?


My preference is R2R.  I bought the X18 because of its transparency and high resolution, and I wanted a "change of pace" DAC.  

It is reasonably smooth for a delta/sigma design, but it does not have the tonal richness or "body" to notes that R2R does.  
I am sure there are delta/sigma designs that do better than R2R, but for the money, you can get a lot of enjoyment out of R2R.  

In my case, R2R brings out the best in my RS1x - I swear it feels like I can keep turning up the volume to crazy levels without fatigue.


----------



## rasmushorn

TheRealDz said:


> Now that my RS1x is fully broken in, here are some more thoughts:
> 
> 1) this is truly a reference headphone in every respect - it will extract loads of details from your recordings.  Good recordings are magical, but you will hear all of the bad in bad recordings.  Buyer beware...
> 
> ...


Oh no... This doesn’t exactly make me desire these any less than I already did.


----------



## majo123

TheRealDz said:


> My preference is R2R.  I bought the X18 because of its transparency and high resolution, and I wanted a "change of pace" DAC.
> 
> It is reasonably smooth for a delta/sigma design, but it does not have the tonal richness or "body" to notes that R2R does.
> I am sure there are delta/sigma designs that do better than R2R, but for the money, you can get a lot of enjoyment out of R2R.
> ...


As you already know R2R all the way for me ..I have ES9038PRO dac coming soon and been a while since I tried non R2R... hopefully i still like it.


----------



## panoptikon

What’s even the meaning of reducing the whole DAC, including the output stage and everything, to the branded chip that’s only one part of it? There are tons of engeneering behind well made chip DACs, as with other DACs.


----------



## jonathan c (May 5, 2022)

rasmushorn said:


> Oh no... This doesn’t exactly make me desire these any less than I already did.


…resistance is futile…resistance is futile… 


😈😏😈😏…


----------



## TheRealDz

I should add another important comment on the RS1x:

They do have bass, but with clear limitations.  They sound like 5" sealed monitor speakers to me - ie, punchy, taut bass, but not much going on below 70 hz or so.  For most music, this is perfectly fine.  But for bass-heavy music such as electronica, you will definitely miss the sub bass.  

And note that they do not take bass EQ very well either - I can only bump them up a few db before they audibly distort on bass-heavy tracks.


----------



## Shane D

TheRealDz said:


> I should add another important comment on the RS1x:
> 
> They do have bass, but with clear limitations.  They sound like 5" sealed monitor speakers to me - ie, punchy, taut bass, but not much going on below 70 hz or so.  For most music, this is perfectly fine.  But for bass-heavy music such as electronica, you will definitely miss the sub bass.
> 
> And note that they do not take bass EQ very well either - I can only bump them up a few db before they audibly distort on bass-heavy tracks.


Do you have an iFi amp? I bet they would Love bass boost.


----------



## TheRealDz

Shane D said:


> Do you have an iFi amp? I bet they would Love bass boost.


No - that is not what I mean;  they really can't handle much of a boost of any kind.  They simply distort.  

For the RS1x, you just have to make peace with only getting a whisp of sub bass.  

And I am OK with that, considering all else it does exceedingly well.  

Besides, I have other headphones that give me sub bass.  Ahem, Elegia, ahem 😁


----------



## Shane D

TheRealDz said:


> No - that is not what I mean;  they really can't handle much of a boost of any kind.  They simply distort.
> 
> For the RS1x, you just have to make peace with only getting a whisp of sub bass.
> 
> ...


That is too bad. My GH2's love bass boost and honestly, they need it. Most of the time I am at peace with the Grado sound, but every once in a while...


----------



## TheRealDz

Shane D said:


> That is too bad. My GH2's love bass boost and honestly, they need it. Most of the time I am at peace with the Grado sound, but every once in a while...


I am with you! 

I will reterminate mine tomorrow to balanced XLR - that may help a bit with the bass. 🤞


----------



## Shane D

TheRealDz said:


> I am with you!
> 
> I will reterminate mine tomorrow to balanced XLR - that may help a bit with the bass. 🤞


I don't think Grado's need XLR type power.

I am currently fortunate for being 3 for 3 with Grado's. Great on the tube amp. The Violectric is very warm and full sounding. And the iFi is very subtle, yet effective, with the bass boost.
Can't wait to try the Hemps!


----------



## majo123 (May 6, 2022)

panoptikon said:


> What’s even the meaning of reducing the whole DAC, including the output stage and everything, to the branded chip that’s only one part of it? There are tons of engeneering behind well made chip DACs, as with other DACs.


I was sort of expecting an answer like this   .... from my experience in general Sabre DACs in general (not always) have a similar analytical Sig where as R2R sound totally different , I have already had 3 X different implementations of Sabre 9038  .....one was very cold and analytical , the others better but similar Sabre sound which imo, (Maybe not definitely) for me and my tastes was too much at times with the grado .. so far I have preferred the R2R with them but we shall see.

Edit ..I own other cans too so a mixed bag with pairings.


----------



## rasmushorn

TheRealDz said:


> I should add another important comment on the RS1x:
> 
> They do have bass, but with clear limitations.  They sound like 5" sealed monitor speakers to me - ie, punchy, taut bass, but not much going on below 70 hz or so.  For most music, this is perfectly fine.  But for bass-heavy music such as electronica, you will definitely miss the sub bass.
> 
> And note that they do not take bass EQ very well either - I can only bump them up a few db before they audibly distort on bass-heavy tracks.


I see you are also an Etymotic ER-4XR user. I have always liked the way Ety's do bass. They do not add anything and I do not need any more than that. 
I prefer an open and transparent midrange and I do not need deep bass to be satisfied with sound. 

How would you compare the RS-1X bass to Etymotic ER-4XR bass? Impact, speed and resolution?


----------



## TheRealDz (May 6, 2022)

rasmushorn said:


> I see you are also an Etymotic ER-4XR user. I have always liked the way Ety's do bass. They do not add anything and I do not need any more than that.
> I prefer an open and transparent midrange and I do not need deep bass to be satisfied with sound.
> 
> How would you compare the RS-1X bass to Etymotic ER-4XR bass? Impact, speed and resolution?


They sound similar in that they both prioritize agility over tactility, and quality over quantity.  Ie, they are both good at texture and being able to quickly start and stop bass notes.  But the Etys dig deeper, replaying the lowest octaves (especially with the red filters).  The Etys can't compete with dynamic driver designs, which give you a more sustained tactile "feel" from bass notes.  But unfortunately the RS1x has even less of this feel.

As I mentioned above, you just need to know what you are getting with the RS1x;  it simply does not reproduce the quantity of deep bass that you get from competing designs.  But once again, I am OK with that in exchange for what you DO get.

That said, I am not done yet in trying to extract more bass.  I am going to reterminate mine once my XLR connector is delivered later today - which has the potential to improve the bass.  And I am still experimenting with different pads, which dramatically changes the bass response (but so far only with the unacceptable cost of ruining the midrange).


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Looking forward to your findings @TheRealDz


----------



## TooFrank

Tensen said:


> There is always turbulent labs


Indeed - just ordered 2 new headbands for my GS2k and RS1X


----------



## Shane D

TooFrank said:


> Indeed - just ordered 2 new headbands for my GS2k and RS1X


 Just bought a used set of Hemps. The optional extra's were a set of pads and a turbulent headband in teal. I chose stock. I did wonder about the pads, but I want to try them stock.


----------



## DTgill

My second from the top favorite Grado can...


----------



## jonathan c

Shane D said:


> Just bought a used set of Hemps. The optional extra's were a set of pads and a turbulent headband in teal. I chose stock. I did wonder about the pads, but I want to try them stock.


You just did not want to be caught with a teal headband ! 🤣🤣🤣🤭🤭🤭…


----------



## dr cornelius

TheRealDz said:


> They sound similar in that they both prioritize agility over tactility, and quality over quantity.  Ie, they are both good at texture and being able to quickly start and stop bass notes.  But the Etys dig deeper, replaying the lowest octaves (especially with the red filters).  The Etys can't compete with dynamic driver designs, which give you a more sustained tactile "feel" from bass notes.  But unfortunately the RS1x has even less of this feel...


I have both the ER4 XR and SR.  For a couple years I've been using the XR's because the SR's seemed too rolled off bass-wise.  But since owning the RS1x's, I've gone back to my ER4 SR's.  Now, the ety XR sometimes sound too bass heavy , and the lower mids a little muddled.  I like that the RS1x's bass doesn't bleed into the mids.   The ER4 SR, which is leaner than the XR, still has a lot more bass than the RS1x. So, if the SR, which measures flat to 20 hz has more bass than the RS1x, then the Grado's are just not living up their reference name - but they are still a fun listen!


----------



## majo123

dr cornelius said:


> I have both the ER4 XR and SR.  For a couple years I've been using the XR's because the SR's seemed too rolled off bass-wise.  But since owning the RS1x's, I've gone back to my ER4 SR's.  Now, the ety XR sometimes sound too bass heavy , and the lower mids a little muddled.  I like that the RS1x's bass doesn't bleed into the mids.   The ER4 SR, which is leaner than the XR, still has a lot more bass than the RS1x. So, if the SR, which measures flat to 20 hz has more bass than the RS1x, then the Grado's are just not living up their reference name - but they are still a fun listen!


Owned 4xr for years and loved those iems  ... my solid go to .


----------



## rasmushorn (May 7, 2022)

TheRealDz said:


> They sound similar in that they both prioritize agility over tactility, and quality over quantity.  Ie, they are both good at texture and being able to quickly start and stop bass notes.  But the Etys dig deeper, replaying the lowest octaves (especially with the red filters).  The Etys can't compete with dynamic driver designs, which give you a more sustained tactile "feel" from bass notes.  But unfortunately the RS1x has even less of this feel.
> 
> As I mentioned above, you just need to know what you are getting with the RS1x;  it simply does not reproduce the quantity of deep bass that you get from competing designs.  But once again, I am OK with that in exchange for what you DO get.
> 
> That said, I am not done yet in trying to extract more bass.  I am going to reterminate mine once my XLR connector is delivered later today - which has the potential to improve the bass.  And I am still experimenting with different pads, which dramatically changes the bass response (but so far only with the unacceptable cost of ruining the midrange).


Thanks for this honest feedback. It makes me even more curious and I need to hear them some day. I am not yet sure if I will dare to make the full investment in a new pair right now. It is a hefty price for such a specialized headphone.

But it also confirms that the people in this thread who says that the headphones change so much with 100-s of hours of burn-in are most likely victims of brain burn in and not a change in the driver characteristics changing over time. Changing one’s perception of bass impact is the one change in listening that take the longest time to adjust to. But once a listener is accustomed to an ER-4SR or other brighter sounding headphones you can live without the bass and start to appreciate midrange and soundstage etc. If you change a lot with other more bass heavy headphone like the Hemps or any of the new x-drivers it will probably make the RS-1X sound pale and too bright in comparison.

I guess in your quest for digging out more bass pad-rolling is probably the shortest way to more impact. The shipibo has really given my bright SR225e a weighty and punchy low end.


----------



## Zachik

jonathan c said:


> You just did not want to be caught with a teal headband ! 🤣🤣🤣🤭🤭🤭…


What's wrong with teal?!


----------



## 3Putter

Stevko said:


> My first real dac/amp was the Dragonfly Black. Bought in 2016. Sold it in 2017 after I bought 250ohms cans.
> Considering to go back to basic.
> Anyone tested the new Cobalt?
> 
> But looks like 50% like it and the other 50% hate it


Cobalt is nice. I just purchased a Hiby R5 Gen 2 and I rarely use my Cobalt.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

I just can't seem to get any work done today but for the life of me can't think why?


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

I'm also gonna throw down the gauntlet and say the Grado Hemp with Dekoni velour pads soundstage as well as the HD800S (from what I remember of it).

Also, the ifi Micro iDSD Signature is the swiss army knife of DAC/Amps and can bring out the best in any headphone.


----------



## Stevko

So you like the idsd @Knee Deep In Epoxy ?
Has considered many times.  But a bit pricy..
But all in one and much power is nice


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

Stevko said:


> So you like the idsd @Knee Deep In Epoxy ?
> Has considered many times.  But a bit pricy..
> But all in one and much power is nice


For Grados it's definitely overkill in terms of power. I use it on Eco gain (which is less than "Normal"). If you have a collection of headphones including some hard to drive it's definitely worth it. I use it drive Argons, Aryas, Sundara, AKG K702, HD 600 among others... Those all need way more power than Grados.

Another great one is the Dethonray Honey. Less versatile but sounds SO smooth. Takes the edge off everything. Again a bit overkill on power for Grados.

For Grados you'd probably get the same experience as the Signature along with all the variety with the ifi Go Blu (connected by USB rather than Bluetooth).... for a third of the price!

If you want a desktop setup then Zen DAC/CAN combo gets you there for half the price of a Signature.


----------



## Stevko

I like it portable and I like the big jack.
Trying not to buy hard demanding headphones. 
Go blue should work. Not so costly. More money to buy Grado  
But my tr-amp are proably a league over.
If I buy a new dac/amp. It must be better than my tr-amp.
Waiting for spec/price on the new esrmen angel


----------



## qua2k (May 7, 2022)

Stevko said:


> I like it portable and I like the big jack.
> Trying not to buy hard demanding headphones.
> Go blue should work. Not so costly. More money to buy Grado
> But my tr-amp are proably a league over.
> ...


The TRamp is a nice little amp, very well made. I really liked it when I owned one. I would likely still have it if it weren't for my Starlight IEM and ZMF. Power hungry. I would have loved more power output and a 2.5 or 4.4 balanced output as well. Earmen definitely make quality.


----------



## jonathan c

Rainy day saturday (here) reminder to Shane D:  Hemp + Violectric V200 = 🎼🎵 ☁️☁️


----------



## Shane D (May 7, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> Rainy day saturday (here) reminder to Shane D:  Hemp + Violectric V200 = 🎼🎵 ☁️☁️


It is funny you mention that...
No hemp yet, but today is comparison day with my testing list.
BF2 to LD MK9 w/stock tubes to GH2's.
Then
BF2 To V220 to GH2's.
Big step up in clarity and big drop in bass. I always thought of the V220 as kind of warm and bassy. But it really isn't compared to a tube amp.

Now running BF2 to LD MK9 to GH2's with Sylvania driver tube. Clarity seems pretty close to the V220 but still having solid bass. This is much closer than what I expected. Hmmmm.


----------



## Plautus001

Picked up a pair of GS1000 used is great shape with new pads.

So far I have only had time to temporarily try it plugged into my receiver via Spotify connect, but they sound detailed and smooth with adequate bass.

I'm looking for to trying them out with my amps and comparing them to the SR325X and some other headphones.


----------



## ESL-1 (May 7, 2022)

TheRealDz said:


> They sound similar in that they both prioritize agility over tactility, and quality over quantity.  Ie, they are both good at texture and being able to quickly start and stop bass notes.  But the Etys dig deeper, replaying the lowest octaves (especially with the red filters).  The Etys can't compete with dynamic driver designs, which give you a more sustained tactile "feel" from bass notes.  But unfortunately the RS1x has even less of this feel.
> 
> As I mentioned above, you just need to know what you are getting with the RS1x;  it simply does not reproduce the quantity of deep bass that you get from competing designs.  But once again, I am OK with that in exchange for what you DO get.
> 
> That said, I am not done yet in trying to extract more bass.  I am going to reterminate mine once my XLR connector is delivered later today - which has the potential to improve the bass.  And I am still experimenting with different pads, which dramatically changes the bass response (but so far only with the unacceptable cost of ruining the midrange).


I am sure no reminder necessary that the RS1x scales quite nicely and it need not be an expensive amp to bring out better sound.  Plenty of good matches in amps below $250, $500 & $1,000 that will love playing the RS1x.
    I have over 200 hours on my RS1x and I still came up with an amp of mine that makes a wonderful pairing just last week.


Enjoy The Fun 🤩


----------



## ESL-1

jonathan c said:


> You just did not want to be caught with a teal headband ! 🤣🤣🤣🤭🤭🤭…


As you did not wish for…. Almost teal


----------



## Shane D

ESL-1 said:


> As you did not wish for…. Almost teal


The one I saw was very green. Definitely a Sharks kind of colour.

What is your favourite amp with the RS-1X's


----------



## ESL-1 (May 7, 2022)

Shane D said:


> The one I saw was very green. Definitely a Sharks kind of colour.
> 
> What is your favourite amp with the RS-1X's


The “new” discovery was my old
Melos SHA-1.  I had recently set it up to use with the Signature HP1000/HP2.  Those two feel like they were made for each other (which is close to what happened way back then).

The RS1x and me by default had a wonderful evening of the 1x and Melos.

At a a very fair price I have found the HeadAmp Gilmore Lite mk2 to be a wonderful go to.  Option it with their Golden Reference Discreet regulated power supply and you have pumped up the performance far more than they charge.

Gee, and for some “odd” reason the Joseph Grado Signature HPA-1 headphone amp just happens to do real well too.  Not an easy one to find, took me a number of years actively looking to finally find one.


----------



## ESL-1

Still have that almost teal brand new leather headband.


----------



## jonathan c

ESL-1 said:


> ….At a a very fair price I have found the HeadAmp Gilmore Lite mk2 to be a wonderful go to.  Option it with their Golden Reference discrete regulated power supply and you have pumped up the performance far more than they charge…


Absolutely….a wonderful h/p/a for the RS1x (and quite a few other h/p)!…. 

 …(at the ‘mountain house’ audio loft)…


----------



## ESL-1 (May 7, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> Absolutely….a wonderful h/p/a for the RS1x (and quite a few other h/p)!….  …(at the ‘mountain house’ audio loft)…


And they just look so good together.  Catcha soon, Jonathan c:


----------



## oryan_dunn

Looks like they found a few more of the discontinued models.  On the clearance page, they have the RS1e, RS2e, PS1000e, 60e, 225e, etc.  Might be the best time to get your hands on a new model of any of those.
https://4ourears.com/collections/clearance


----------



## Stevko

oryan_dunn said:


> Looks like they found a few more of the discontinued models.  On the clearance page, they have the RS1e, RS2e, PS1000e, 60e, 225e, etc.  Might be the best time to get your hands on a new model of any of those.
> https://4ourears.com/collections/clearance


----------



## Fvizeu

RS2e is my all time favourite Grado. Got the younger brother to compare. Although I already know I will keep them both


----------



## Stevko

Fvizeu said:


> RS2e is my all time favourite Grado. Got the younger brother to compare. Although I already know I will keep them both


Same signature?


----------



## Fvizeu (May 8, 2022)

Stevko said:


> Same signature?


Definitely. And that is a huge compliment to the RS2X. The X is has a more full bodied sound and bass extension.

I'll let some music playing on the X for the next few days and compare them again next weekend

Also, I didn't really like the wood layers and the hemp sandwich concept when they released the newer models, but they are beautiful in person


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Anyone looking for a RA-1 may want to check this listing: https://reverb.com/item/6778676-gra...p-monster-cable?gspk=SGlmaXNoYXJrLVJldmVyYg==

(No relationship to seller and I cannot vouch for feedback, please evaluate personally before purchasing).


----------



## ESL-1

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Anyone looking for a RA-1 may want to check this listing: https://reverb.com/item/6778676-grado-ra-1-headphones-amp-monster-cable?gspk=SGlmaXNoYXJrLVJldmVyYg==
> 
> (No relationship to seller and I cannot vouch for feedback, please evaluate personally before purchasing).


Looks to be in good shape and price is in the correct range.  Not like some eBayers who overcharge up to $500 on a used piece that new was $350.


----------



## TheRealDz (May 9, 2022)

I did the deed over the weekend;  I reterminated my RS1x with an XLR balanced connector.  Since I didn't change the cabling, this was a good way to listen to the difference that balanced brings vs. single ended.

As some folks have said, this was relatively easy to do, and only took about half hour total - and for perspective, my soldering skills are pretty basic.  You must use a multimeter to determine which wires should be soldered where though, so that you don't blow your amp or headphones.  The most complicated part was that Grado had to make things difficult by using 4 identical blue wires - two per channel.  Mine measured 40 ohms when wired correctly.

FWIW, even just a soldered termination needs break-in time.  I didn't expect this.  In my initial listening, I heard a lot of glare, minimal bass, and simply could not hear details that are expected in my audiophile reference song list.  The sound improved after about 10 hours in, but until then I had some panicked "OMG - what have I done???" moments.

TL;DR:  balanced improves everything that the RS1x is already good at and especially mitigates its weakness.  Specifically, the RS1x was already open, textured, and layered, but with XLR, these traits stuck out all the more.  The soundstage didn't necessarily open up, but the images became more stark within the layers.  I would chalk this up to higher resolution.  If you appreciate these traits like I do, this will put quite the smile on your face.

As an example, Fleetwood Mac's Dreams is one of my reference songs.  I have heard it more times than I can could count, but I had never heard Stevie Nicks faintly humming the song's melody at about 12 seconds in.  Nor have I heard Mick Fleetwood's drums have as much texture as they now have.

I didn't hear any difference in tonality.

Bass definitely improved.  This had been the RS1x's biggest weakness.  I was actually able to bump up the bass via EQ another 2 decibles - which made a meaningful difference.  I now don't feel like I am missing anything across most genres of music.  This probably still isn't the best headphone for Synthwave or Downtempo Electronica, but the lack of bass no longer stands out (e.g., Thievery Corporation sounds fantastic).  But the RS1x survived torture tracks such as Claptone's No Eyes.  And I was able to hear sustained sub bass on tracks such as Sonique's It Feels So Good (at 1:36), or Mesa from the Bladerunner 2049 soundtrack.  Previously all I got was distortion without actually getting the sub bass.  Bass impact was also improved - e.g., the drums at the beginning of Joy Division's Atmosphere have never sounded more jarring.

My experience with balanced amplification is that you get the effect of greater volume, but without the sound getting louder.  This allows me to hear deeper into the music.  The only downside with the RS1x is that I prefer a more distant presentation, but now the perspective sounds a bit physically closer to the performance.

If you already have a balanced amp, I highly recommend this mod.  You can always use an inexpensive adapter to plug into single ended sources.  In terms of ROI, this was $12 (from Amazon) very well spent.  I don't think I have ever heard this much sonic improvement for such little money.

I am still tempted to have a 3.5mm jack installed on each headphone so that I can use my aftermarket XLR cables.  My experience is that with higher end cables (more complex geometry, better metal such as UP OCC/single crystal copper, etc.) you get even more of a boost in soundstaging, imaging, layering, and textures.  But for now I will just enjoy the boost I am getting...


----------



## majo123

TheRealDz said:


> I did the deed over the weekend;  I reterminated my RS1x with an XLR balanced connector.  Since I didn't change the cabling, this was a good way to listen to the difference that balanced brings vs. single ended.
> 
> As some folks have said, this was relatively easy to do, and only took about half hour total - and for perspective, my soldering skills are pretty basic.  You must use a multimeter to determine which wires should be soldered where though, so that you don't blow your amp or headphones.  The most complicated part was that Grado had to make things difficult by using 4 identical blue wires - two per channel.  Mine measured 40 ohms when wired correctly.
> 
> ...


Excellent! Wish I had had the same ease with my 325x still ongoing and I'm actually in communication with Grado over my  4 Blue wires all measuring out/ buzzing for continuity... they have been less than forthcoming even after doing a new video showing that no reason for it.... anyway watch this space on this one ...
Going back to your XLR and for all who are not confident in there soldering skill, this is much easier than soldering a 4.4 pentaconn and neutrik do excellent XLR adapters too, so you can swap out as needed.

US $21.00  30%OFF | HIFI New NEUTRIK 4 Pin XLR to 4.4mm 3.5mm 2.5mm Pentaconn Adapter Male to Female
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mrvuhpu


----------



## majo123

TheRealDz said:


> I did the deed over the weekend;  I reterminated my RS1x with an XLR balanced connector.  Since I didn't change the cabling, this was a good way to listen to the difference that balanced brings vs. single ended.
> 
> As some folks have said, this was relatively easy to do, and only took about half hour total - and for perspective, my soldering skills are pretty basic.  You must use a multimeter to determine which wires should be soldered where though, so that you don't blow your amp or headphones.  The most complicated part was that Grado had to make things difficult by using 4 identical blue wires - two per channel.  Mine measured 40 ohms when wired correctly.
> 
> ...


Im probably going to do all mine at some point   .. just getting the time.
Excellent though and glad it's brought out the best in your rs1x, if you're planning on keeping for the long haul then way to go with all cans that can easily be done balanced.


----------



## Shane D

Got my new toy today. Looks much better than I thought. Those are some Hard, Scratchy pads!


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

The pads will soften up with use. They'll never be "comfortable" in a normal sense but they sound so good you wont notice


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

TheRealDz said:


> I did the deed over the weekend;  I reterminated my RS1x with an XLR balanced connector.  Since I didn't change the cabling, this was a good way to listen to the difference that balanced brings vs. single ended.


Nice, thanks for sharing your impressions. I was very curious after @majo123 had the strange experience of shorted grounds. 



Shane D said:


> Got my new toy today. Looks much better than I thought. Those are some Hard, Scratchy pads!


You must have the older version with TTVJ pads. Grados flat pads are soft, but I don't like them quite as much.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

majo123 said:


> Going back to your XLR and for all who are not confident in there soldering skill, this is much easier than soldering a 4.4 pentaconn and neutrik do excellent XLR adapters too, so you can swap out as needed.
> 
> US $21.00  30%OFF | HIFI New NEUTRIK 4 Pin XLR to 4.4mm 3.5mm 2.5mm Pentaconn Adapter Male to Female
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mrvuhpu


I'd personally avoid the adapters that have a TRS or TRRRS on one side unless the unit is resting on a desk; the weight of the adapter and subsequent connector will eventually screw up the springiness of the contacts on whatever jack you're plugging them into. The other ones look very nice though.


----------



## jonathan c

I use the ‘new(?)’ TTVJ deluxe flats on Hemp and RS1x. Not scratchy at all. Shane D, the colour of your Hemp h/p looks a bit lighter than that on mine. Is it the light for the picture?


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


> I use the ‘new(?)’ TTVJ deluxe flats on Hemp and RS1x. Not scratchy at all. Shane D, the colour of your Hemp h/p looks a bit lighter than that on mine. Is it the light for the picture?


They seem pretty light. Nice
 Smooth surface though. I just dug out some Chinese knock-off G-pads that I haven't touched in years. Not sure about the sound. I want to play with these for several days before I try my BA pads.

The stock pads are much rougher than my knock-off pads. I will have to dig out my L-pads and compare.

I just took a few pics, but it is getting late and it's cloudy.


----------



## jonathan c

😍🥲…


----------



## Shane D

The knock off G-Cushs don't do a thing for me. Much like the Shipibo pads, I think they are just too far from the drivers.

After one run through my test list, the stock pads sounded Much better.


----------



## jonathan c

Shane D said:


> The knock off G-Cushs don't do a thing for me. Much like the Shipibo pads, I think they are just too far from the drivers.
> 
> After one run through my test list, the stock pads sounded Much better.


I have, on Hemp & RS1x, alternated between Fs and Gs. I find myself with the Fs more often. _For me_ at this point, F = involving listen, G = relaxing listen.


----------



## qua2k

Shane D said:


> The knock off G-Cushs don't do a thing for me. Much like the Shipibo pads, I think they are just too far from the drivers.
> 
> After one run through my test list, the stock pads sounded Much better.


This is exactly my conclusion out of all of the pad rolling I have done. It is definitely distance away from the driver. Congrats on the Hemp! Original cable, black stitching my preferred version  Happy listening.


----------



## jonathan c

*First thoughts:  *This RA-1 is incredible. It may have preceded the RS-1x by a decade and a half or more but it sounds tailor-made for the RS-1x. I have been alternating between RA-1 and the Violectric V200 on the RS-1x on jazz tracks that I know *well*. With the RA-1: more air, clarity, depth, hall size, reverberation AND low-level detail! There _is _a background quietude at a deeper level here - no ‘AC->DC conversion “haze”’ with battery power. The RS-1x bass response seems extended or, if down a few dB at 50 Hz, comes through more clearly & forcefully due to background inertness & silence. It will be a while before I pair the other Grados with RA-1.  There is too much honest-to-God music here / now to pass up!


----------



## majo123

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> I'd personally avoid the adapters that have a TRS or TRRRS on one side unless the unit is resting on a desk; the weight of the adapter and subsequent connector will eventually screw up the springiness of the contacts on whatever jack you're plugging them into. The other ones look very nice though.


There actually not very heavy more bulk than weight and if the female and male are made well nice tight fit then you shouldn't really have issues...in all my life I have only ever had one 3.5 mm springy contact go on me and I have used many daps many adapters and it was the poor quality female in the dap  ...I have one pair of grado at the moment where the 3.5mm Is not good slightly smaller than the rest ...these particular adapters are well made and very light I use there connectors a lot , the only real issue is bulk but even that is more eye sore and not pocketable , but neither is a 4.4.


----------



## majo123

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Nice, thanks for sharing your impressions. I was very curious after @majo123 had the strange experience of shorted grounds.
> 
> 
> You must have the older version with TTVJ pads. Grados flat pads are soft, but I don't like them quite as much.


I did a better video showing the headphones from top to bottom , all along the wire Y split to cut off connector and where the inner cores protrude out of outer insulation just to show no possible insulation damage on inner cores from my work ...I sent it to grado who still insist it's impossible , we who do this type of work for a living know it is extremely unlikely! But not impossible... we all know in the industry you can trap wires in any connector /moulding (maybe wires in Y split when moulding pressed together) breaking insulation creating a short , bare wires with no insulation inside outer would also cause a short but again what are the chances??? .. I still need to double check my meter against another but busy schedule means I just don't have time at the moment... honestly though it's never done this and I tried on a iem cable to recreate and nothing , no shorting ....
So I have a dilemma , they sound great on 3.5 mm and if another meter also shows continuity between all 4 blue wires then the only way im going to find it is replace the whole wire .. grado are not acknowledging any warranty on this which if it is after another meter check the same I find pretty bad ....If it is my meter I will obviously hold my hands up and to grado too but as it stands I'm not so certain it is .


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

TheRealDz said:


> I did the deed over the weekend;  I reterminated my RS1x with an XLR balanced connector.  Since I didn't change the cabling, this was a good way to listen to the difference that balanced brings vs. single ended.
> 
> As some folks have said, this was relatively easy to do, and only took about half hour total - and for perspective, my soldering skills are pretty basic.  You must use a multimeter to determine which wires should be soldered where though, so that you don't blow your amp or headphones.  The most complicated part was that Grado had to make things difficult by using 4 identical blue wires - two per channel.  Mine measured 40 ohms when wired correctly.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. I'm curious now.

Wonder whether it would make sense to terminate to a balanced 3.5mm jack?

Would that mean it could be used both balanced (e.g. with a 3.5mm to 4.4 / XLR adapter), or single ended if the amp lacks balanced output?


----------



## majo123

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Thanks for sharing. I'm curious now.
> 
> Wonder whether it would make sense to terminate to a balanced 3.5mm jack?
> 
> Would that mean it could be used both balanced (e.g. with a 3.5mm to 4.4 / XLR adapter), or single ended if the amp lacks balanced output?


Yes with the right adapter...3.5 mm share ground anyway it's the other way round that can be a danger i.e balanced need seperate ground.


----------



## TheRealDz

jonathan c said:


> *First thoughts:  *This RA-1 is incredible. It may have preceded the RS-1x by a decade and a half or more but it sounds tailor-made for the RS-1x. I have been alternating between RA-1 and the Violectric V200 on the RS-1x on jazz tracks that I know *well*. With the RA-1: more air, clarity, depth, hall size, reverberation AND low-level detail! There _is _a background quietude at a deeper level here - no ‘AC->DC conversion “haze”’ with battery power. The RS-1x bass response seems extended or, if down a few dB at 50 Hz, comes through more clearly & forcefully due to background inertness & silence. It will be a while before I pair the other Grados with RA-1.  There is too much honest-to-God music here / now to pass up!


I would imagine that due to its simplicity, the amp should be pretty easy to duplicate as a DIY project.  Has anyone ever seen anything like that?


----------



## jonathan c

TheRealDz said:


> I would imagine that due to its simplicity, the amp should be pretty easy to duplicate as a DIY project.  Has anyone ever seen anything like that?


I have seen on Aliexpress etc circuit boards based on (copied from) the RA-1, chassis available separately…


----------



## Stevko

Mmm, should I buy it?

https://earmen.com/index.php/products/earmen-angel


----------



## carboncopy

jonathan c said:


> I have seen on Aliexpress etc circuit boards based on (copied from) the RA-1, chassis available separately…


And none of the copies sound remotely like the original. Magic, i know, but that's my experience.


----------



## dynavit

I own the earman TR and can recommand it especially here in the Grado thread. It has a very analog sound, less sharp than some of the ifis. Can't find any mistakes. Plug it in and play my  music. Prefer it with the GH4 and the 3000. 
Only the very old RS1 matches best with RA1, as others quoted too. Don't know how RA1 does it - I mean, when you look inside, it looks like the biggest crap. But....


----------



## carboncopy

dynavit said:


> I own the earman TR and can recommand it especially here in the Grado thread. It has a very analog sound, less sharp than some of the ifis. Can't find any mistakes. Plug it in and play my  music. Prefer it with the GH4 and the 3000.
> Only the very old RS1 matches best with RA1, as others quoted too. Don't know how RA1 does it - I mean, when you look inside, it looks like the biggest crap. But....


We have to disagree on the compatibility. I had an RS1 Classic too, but the best match so far for the RA1 is the GS3000e to my ears. HEMP for example no good at all. HP2i was also nothing special. GS1000i was okay. The RS1 Classic was indeed very good, the second best match.


----------



## qua2k

Stevko said:


> Mmm, should I buy it?
> 
> https://earmen.com/index.php/products/earmen-angel


An Angel must have read my post a few pages back, haha. This is exactly what I was looking for last year.... but I love my C9 too much. How much is the Angel?


----------



## majo123

qua2k said:


> An Angel must have read my post a few pages back, haha. This is exactly what I was looking for last year.... but I love my C9 too much. How much is the Angel?


Tr amp balanced..


----------



## dynavit

TR amp  balanced ? No, chinch in or USB (and any digital signal is singleended only)

@carboncopy : My GS3000e has a balanced cable and I prefer it on my big system with Paltauf ESD and DAC.


----------



## Stevko

qua2k said:


> An Angel must have read my post a few pages back, haha. This is exactly what I was looking for last year.... but I love my C9 too much. How much is the Angel?


799usd


----------



## Stevko

majo123 said:


> Tr amp balanced..


Toslink in for streaming or cd-player.
SE out= almost same power as balanced.
Nice color.
Big battery


----------



## majo123

dynavit said:


> TR amp  balanced ? No, chinch in or USB (and any digital signal is singleended only)
> 
> @carboncopy : My GS3000e has a balanced cable and I prefer it on my big system with Paltauf ESD and DAC.


Think maybe crossed wires ..I know the amp is not balanced as I owned it   ..was wondering if the angel is basic the amp balanced?


----------



## majo123

Stevko said:


> Toslink in for streaming or cd-player.
> SE out= almost same power as balanced.
> Nice color.
> Big battery


Thanks for the info


----------



## Zachik

carboncopy said:


> the best match so far for the RA1 is the GS3000e to my ears


I will check it out when I get my RA1...


----------



## carboncopy

dynavit said:


> TR amp  balanced ? No, chinch in or USB (and any digital signal is singleended only)
> 
> @carboncopy : My GS3000e has a balanced cable and I prefer it on my big system with Paltauf ESD and DAC.


Yes...it is more fitting to the GS3000e (in theory). I currently have on the amplification side a Trafomatic Head 2 as a preamp before an Enleum 23R. It is on level with the RA1 (!!), not better, bit different but on level (with the GS3000e). The big difference is, that the Trafomatic + Enleum combo drives every headphone wonderfully. Every one. Plus the Enleum has a remote controll.

But the Enleum without a preamp is too soft and round for me, would cleary prefer the RA-1 with the GS3000e over it. 

The thing is, I learned about 10 years (maybe 15) back with my ears to listen and not with my eyes (or my conceptions).

It is of course just my personal experience.


----------



## Stevko

Hope Grado start to make HP amps again


----------



## Plautus001

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Thanks for sharing. I'm curious now.
> 
> Wonder whether it would make sense to terminate to a balanced 3.5mm jack?
> 
> Would that mean it could be used both balanced (e.g. with a 3.5mm to 4.4 / XLR adapter), or single ended if the amp lacks balanced output?


For flexibility, a 2.5 mm or 4.4 mm would fit directly into many more devices and there are XLR adapters for both


----------



## Stevko

Sounds pretty good tonight


----------



## Stevko

Feeding my Grado with MQA. Sounds good..  😛


----------



## jonathan c

This RA-1 / RS-1x duet is transcendent, makes me wonder: why the other gear?😳…music listening could be…(_the inner dialogue continues…fun with music…fun with gear…)_


----------



## Stevko

Is it the 9v battery RA-1?
Tried Tidal MQA yesterday. It sounds good, but the std quality/cd-quality also sounds good.
Not sure if MQA are better! So I canceled my MQA. Subscription


----------



## jonathan c

Stevko said:


> Is it the 9v battery RA-1?
> Tried Tidal MQA yesterday. It sounds good, but the std quality/cd-quality also sounds good.
> Not sure if MQA are better! So I canceled my MQA. Subscription


It is the 9v battery (it takes two). I cannot get over the absence of ‘electrical / electronic’ haze!


----------



## jonathan c

The magic continues…! 🥲☁️☁️


----------



## carboncopy

jonathan c said:


> It is the 9v battery (it takes two). I cannot get over the absence of ‘electrical / electronic’ haze!


Hmmm...what's interesting is, that both the GS3000e and the RS1x has a 50mm driver. Which was not developed at the time of this amplifier.

And glad that you like it too


----------



## jonathan c

A key ingredient to my astonishment / delight with the RA-1 is the dynamic range and the retention of detail retrieval across that range. So much for needing a ‘megadollar’ external LPS…👍


----------



## TheRealDz

Which would you choose:  a 60x or 80e?


----------



## carboncopy

TheRealDz said:


> Which would you choose:  a 60x or 80e?


Is this really a question here? But putting aside the Sennheiser veil (which I detest) the cable connector construction (with those small springs inside) is the absolute worst. Mine developed cracking/connection loss out within weeks after purchase. By both Sennheiser I bought back them. So...never again Sennheiser for me.


----------



## jonathan c

TheRealDz, are you asking about the SR60x versus the SR80e ? 🤔


----------



## TheRealDz

jonathan c said:


> TheRealDz, are you asking about the SR60x versus the SR80e ? 🤔


Sigh. Yes - SR60x. or SR80e


----------



## carboncopy

TheRealDz said:


> Sigh. Yes - SR60x. or SR80e


My bad, sorry  I tend to get emotional with Sennheiser


----------



## Stevko

If it`s so good. why Grado stop making them?


----------



## carboncopy

Stevko said:


> If it`s so good. why Grado stop making them?


Only Grado knows....but:

- They are only good for Grado's. And not even for all of them. HEMP was not good with it for example. Meze Liric was absolutely trash bad with it. I don't even dare to try my Phobos on it.
- They are made with ears (just like the headphones). I don't think nowadays you could get away with such innards. A simple Shiit amp looks much more organised internally. Sound is of course a question. Look at Audiogd. They have everything. Big alucase, big trafo, balanced all the way...you name it, they have it twice and for a fair price. To bad I can't stand them for more then 5 minutes. But most of the buyers would purchase an Audiogd because of it's build. (And then leave the hobby if because it´s not fun somehow anymore.)
- And I think it was too heavily copied back then. None of the copies I heard/built sound remotely the same (I know, magic), but it did not help. People would just not trust the design, no matter how good it sounds. Actually a few years after this amp came 47Lab, they did the same. The resemblence is uncanny. They were also very popular with people who actually heard them. And heavily critised by the ones, who never heard them.


----------



## Plautus001

TheRealDz said:


> Sigh. Yes - SR60x. or SR80e


I would go 60x personally... I liked the 60e better than the 80e and there is a review saying 80x and 60x are very similar...


----------



## majo123

Plautus001 said:


> I would go 60x personally... I liked the 60e better than the 80e and there is a review saying 80x and 60x are very similar...


80x are pretty good but leak sound more than any grado I own! Possibly the 60x too ??? Food for thought.... they sound great for the money though.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

TheRealDz said:


> Sigh. Yes - SR60x. or SR80e


I love my 60x but I have messed around a lot with pads and freed the top half of the cable from that horrible rigid vinyl wrap. 

I'm using the Shipibo pads (with O-ring to secure them in place - still proud of myself - see my earlier post for clarification).

I've not tried the 80e so I can't compare.


----------



## euter

@jonathan c  Could you compare Rs1x to Gs3000e? What is the biggest sound difference between those two models?


----------



## jonathan c

euter said:


> @jonathan c  Could you compare Rs1x to Gs3000e? What is the biggest sound difference between those two models?


See post #50,136 on page 3343 (this thread).


----------



## Stevko

No new Grado amp:

we have no plans to make an amplifier 

thanks
any questions, let us know, happy to help

Thanks for being part of the Grado Labs  family
Grado Labs Service Team


----------



## Plautus001

majo123 said:


> 80x are pretty good but leak sound more than any grado I own! Possibly the 60x too ??? Food for thought.... they sound great for the money though.


Not sure what you mean... most Grados leak sound... it's like complaining Neil Young's voice is flat 😃


----------



## TheRealDz

Plautus001 said:


> I would go 60x personally... I liked the 60e better than the 80e and there is a review saying 80x and 60x are very similar...


Thanks for the advice, everyone. 

Predictably, since I love my RS1x so much, I must have a beater that I can use when out and about.  

It sounds like I am best off just snagging an SR60x...


----------



## TheRealDz

carboncopy said:


> My bad, sorry  I tend to get emotional with Sennheiser


No problem - that is what I get for posting while drifting off to sleep 🙄


----------



## majo123

Plautus001 said:


> Not sure what you mean... most Grados leak sound... it's like complaining Neil Young's voice is flat 😃


I mean compared too.
hemp, 325x,  ps500e, rs2e, 325e and any other open back headphone I have ever owned! They leak way more sound!
The other grado are relatively quiet in comparison! It's like having a bad radio on   .. Neil youngs voice is flat but I'm sure there's possibly flatter out there

They do sound good though.


----------



## rasmushorn

Stevko said:


> If it`s so good. why Grado stop making them?


Is the RA-1 really THAT good???
Years ago they were never really popular and people did not regard them much. Most people found them overpriced and little value for the money. But who knows if there is a new and better synergy with later Grado-models?


----------



## rasmushorn

TheRealDz said:


> Thanks for the advice, everyone.
> 
> Predictably, since I love my RS1x so much, I must have a beater that I can use when out and about.
> 
> It sounds like I am best off just snagging an SR60x...


I would go with SR80e if I was you. 
If you are used to the brighter RS-1X the 60x will be much darker and the difference in character might not be what you are looking for. 

I compared the SR225e with the new SR225x a while ago and I liked the older model more than the new darker sound from the x-driver series. But that is probably only because I prefer a brighter signature in general. But I do not know how bright those RS-1X are compared to the rest of their models.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

jonathan c said:


>


Wood... everywhere!


----------



## Zachik

carboncopy said:


> None of the copies I heard/built sound remotely the same (I know, magic)


I wonder if the reason was magic, or just components used...   
I have built several DIY amps (mostly from kits), none were my design, and when ordering the parts - there are many choices for capacitors, resistors, etc.  Threads are full with people who tried various resistors and/or caps on the same circuit - and they claim to hear BIG sound differences!
So... my guess is most copies used cheaper parts, as the price for a capacitor (for example) could vary from 15 cents to say $10 for the same "specs" (voltage and capacitance rating) but the materials are totally different (and so is supposedly the sound).

Just my 2 cents


----------



## carboncopy

Zachik said:


> I wonder if the reason was magic, or just components used...
> I have built several DIY amps (mostly from kits), none were my design, and when ordering the parts - there are many choices for capacitors, resistors, etc.  Threads are full with people who tried various resistors and/or caps on the same circuit - and they claim to hear BIG sound differences!
> So... my guess is most copies used cheaper parts, as the price for a capacitor (for example) could vary from 15 cents to say $10 for the same "specs" (voltage and capacitance rating) but the materials are totally different (and so is supposedly the sound).
> 
> Just my 2 cents


Or...they went even further and God forbid they listened to a lot of compoment variations and choose the ones which they found the best. Not the most expensive, the best for the sound.

What I see often is, that the inside of the equipment is like a showroom for pricey parts, actually marketing tool. It is much-much easier to order bling-bling parts and populate a circuit with them as opposed to take a time and listen, listen, listen...lot of competence is needed there, a vision...by some companies you pay for the time of the developer, the expertise, with others you buy the casework/parts/marketing whatever. If I have to choose from this two I always choose the first. Or there is the third category, where both is there but it is bloody expensive. (For example my Aries Cerat Heléne DAC).


----------



## Zachik

carboncopy said:


> Or...they went even further and God forbid they listened to a lot of compoment variations and choose the ones which they found the best. Not the most expensive, the best for the sound.
> 
> What I see often is, that the inside of the equipment is like a showroom for pricey parts, actually marketing tool. It is much-much easier to order bling-bling parts and populate a circuit with them as opposed to take a time and listen, listen, listen...lot of competence is needed there, a vision...by some companies you pay for the time of the developer, the expertise, with others you buy the casework/parts/marketing whatever. If I have to choose from this two I always choose the first. Or there is the third category, where both is there but it is bloody expensive. (For example my Aries Cerat Heléne DAC).


All good points!
Can you actually see the components used in the RA-1 without destroying it?!  My unit was bought couple days ago, but the seller has not even confirmed that fact, so not even sure when it will be shipped... Patience is NOT my strong suit...


----------



## carboncopy

Zachik said:


> All good points!
> Can you actually see the components used in the RA-1 without destroying it?!  My unit was bought couple days ago, but the seller has not even confirmed that fact, so not even sure when it will be shipped... Patience is NOT my strong suit...


I can again copy my post here from a couple of weeks back...not a lot of components and even they are a bit "invisible".

RA-1 impressions


----------



## Zachik

carboncopy said:


> I can again copy my post here from a couple of weeks back...not a lot of components and even they are a bit "invisible".
> 
> RA-1 impressions


Hmmm.... I added text in RED, and the only components I see are 2 caps and 1 resistor!! 
I wonder if there is anything hidden under the caps


----------



## carboncopy

Zachik said:


> Hmmm.... I added text in RED, and the only components I see are 2 caps and 1 resistor!!
> I wonder if there is anything hidden under the caps


Of course there are more. Under the caps are 2 ICs, 4 reisitors and two small caps. The visible big caps are actually input caps and not PSU. (No need because of the battery supply). The small caps are the local shunt caps. The resistors set the amplification. You can find the circuit in the net real fast.


----------



## TheRealDz

rasmushorn said:


> I would go with SR80e if I was you.
> If you are used to the brighter RS-1X the 60x will be much darker and the difference in character might not be what you are looking for.
> 
> I compared the SR225e with the new SR225x a while ago and I liked the older model more than the new darker sound from the x-driver series. But that is probably only because I prefer a brighter signature in general. But I do not know how bright those RS-1X are compared to the rest of their models.


Good to know.  I have never heard any e-series cans (or i for that matter).  I prefer darker, so it sounds like x is the way to go for me.  Thank you!


----------



## majo123

TheRealDz said:


> Good to know.  I have never heard any e-series cans (or i for that matter).  I prefer darker, so it sounds like x is the way to go for me.  Thank you!


I have 3 e series and 2 x series and overall for treble response I prefer the 2 X series but it does depend on pairings...
I much prefer the 325x over 325e but I also Iike the ps500e very much.


----------



## Stevko

rasmushorn said:


> Is the RA-1 really THAT good???
> Years ago they were never really popular and people did not regard them much. Most people found them overpriced and little value for the money. But who knows if there is a new and better synergy with later Grado-models?


Never heard it self


----------



## majo123 (May 11, 2022)

Listening to rs2e at the moment though ..me and the dog just relaxing on the bed, heaven!
Really like these too on the R2R


----------



## paulrbarnard

I'm sat in a holiday cottage overlooking the sea with the sun begining to set and the sky turning red.  I have my RS1 plugged in to my Mojo2 and streaming Hi-Res Masters: Classical Essentials from QoBuz.  Absolute bliss.

The EQ in the Mojo2 makes for a truly magical experience.  The venerable RS1 is still a winner for me.


----------



## paulrbarnard

paulrbarnard said:


> I'm sat in a holiday cottage overlooking the sea with the sun begining to set and the sky turning red.  I have my RS1 plugged in to my Mojo2 and streaming Hi-Res Masters: Classical Essentials from QoBuz.  Absolute bliss.
> 
> The EQ in the Mojo2 makes for a truly magical experience.  The venerable RS1 is still a winner for me.


And then my wife came in and put the TV on to watch "Sewing Bee"  Ah well it was wonderful while it lasted.  Dog hasn't moved...


----------



## majo123

paulrbarnard said:


> And then my wife came in and put the TV on to watch "Sewing Bee"  Ah well it was wonderful while it lasted.  Dog hasn't moved...


Turn the rs1 up! .... A lot.


----------



## movinIron (May 11, 2022)

paulrbarnard said:


> And then my wife came in and put the TV on to watch "Sewing Bee"  Ah well it was wonderful while it lasted.  Dog hasn't moved...


Great phones and amp.
But the DAC and View are incredible.
TV people…

Your RS1i is the absolute masterpiece in terms of raw and also micro dynamics.
Never heard another dynamic driver match these. So it might perfectly match the Mojo2‘s FPGA. It does great with the Mojo.
The RS1e changed direction to carve out slightly more detail and much more sound coloration.
Regrettably a little but audible bit at the cost of these very special dynamic talents of it‘s predecessor.
Eventually I will find a chance to compare all 4 versions, especially i to x.
But started to look for a holiday cottage with such a view.
(KANN, Mojo and both RS (e) will definitely join in)


----------



## lukipela

I’ve been listening to these Oreos all night, and compared them to my other Grados (Hemp, ps500, rs2e and sr225) and to my ears these are better. They have the upper hand in slam, staging, background, soundstage and details. They also sound more airy than the rs2e, and they seem faster on complex music. I just bought them yesterday, and they have about 7 hrs of playtime. Looking forward to the burn in process.


----------



## movinIron

lukipela said:


> I’ve been listening to these Oreos all night, and compared them to my other Grados (Hemp, ps500, rs2e and sr225) and to my ears these are better. They have the upper hand in slam, staging, background, soundstage and details. They also sound more airy than the rs2e, and they seem faster on complex music. I just bought them yesterday, and they have about 7 hrs of playtime. Looking forward to the burn in process.


You got them new … yesterday?!
Where?


----------



## lukipela

movinIron said:


> You got them new … yesterday?!
> Where?



Bought them used from a member here, they had about 4 hrs of use before I got them. Must say I was pleasantly surprised with the sound, it ticks all the boxes for me.


----------



## qua2k

lukipela said:


> I’ve been listening to these Oreos all night, and compared them to my other Grados (Hemp, ps500, rs2e and sr225) and to my ears these are better. They have the upper hand in slam, staging, background, soundstage and details. They also sound more airy than the rs2e, and they seem faster on complex music. I just bought them yesterday, and they have about 7 hrs of playtime. Looking forward to the burn in process.


Are these the most limited @ 50 total? Was always curious how these sounded... oak wood and all. Nice pick up.


----------



## Fvizeu

jonathan c said:


> This RA-1 / RS-1x duet is transcendent, makes me wonder: why the other gear?😳…music listening could be…(_the inner dialogue continues…fun with music…fun with gear…)_


Isn't the clamp pressure a bit too much on the RS1X for you? I'm saying this because the first thing I do when I get new grados is to open the headband and widen the space between the cups. It feels much more comfortable on my ears after doing this.


----------



## jonathan c (May 11, 2022)

Fvizeu said:


> Isn't the clamp pressure a bit too much on the RS1X for you? I'm saying this because the first thing I do when I get new grados is to open the headband and widen the space between the cups. It feels much more comfortable on my ears after doing this.


•  I don’t have an issue with clamp pressure _per se_ on the RS1x. I do have issues with the L-pads. I find them uncomfortable, and they produce _for me _a ‘cupped’ sound that makes saxophones / voices somewhat hollow and shrill.
•  This does _not _happen with either the F-cushions or the G-cushions. I alternate between these on the RS1x depending on the perspective that I am in the mood for.
•  If carefully bending the headband to open it up works for you, that is great. It seems that the headband is built with user adjustment in mind.


----------



## jonathan c

paulrbarnard said:


> And then my wife came in and put the TV on to watch "Sewing Bee"  Ah well it was wonderful while it lasted.  Dog hasn't moved...


Inner reaction?…..


----------



## lukipela

qua2k said:


> Are these the most limited @ 50 total? Was always curious how these sounded... oak wood and all. Nice pick up.


 
They do have one-offs and other rarities aswell. These Oreos were never for sale though, just prizes in a competition.


----------



## Stevko

Before Grado used 40mm,44mm and 50mm driver.
Now they use 44mm and 50mm.
so 225e compared with rs2e, the bass is far better.(cause of 44mm driver?)
But will the 325x offer same good bass as rs2e/x ?


----------



## majo123

Stevko said:


> Before Grado used 40mm,44mm and 50mm driver.
> Now they use 44mm and 50mm.
> so 225e compared with rs2e, the bass is far better.(cause of 44mm driver?)
> But will the 325x offer same good bass as rs2e/x ?


Bass on 325x is the best of any I own. .. especially sub bass


----------



## beardyweirdy

Anyone recommend and amp to get the best from Gs3000e

Many thanks


----------



## rasmushorn

majo123 said:


> Bass on 325x is the best of any I own. .. especially sub bass


When you say "BEST" - can you elaborate on that? 
Is BEST meaning in terms of more, more impact, more slam, more punch - or do you mean speed, resolution, depth?


----------



## Stevko

beardyweirdy said:


> Anyone recommend and amp to get the best from Gs3000e
> 
> Many thanks


Tr-amp or wa11. Both good with Grado


----------



## qua2k (May 12, 2022)

Stevko said:


> Tr-amp or wa11. Both good with Grado


Good solid state options. For wood headphones, I would recommend a tube amp if you can, Cayin C9 or WA8, the extra 'warmth' they bring is well received with wood cups.


----------



## beardyweirdy

Thanks I have been using a little dot 3.


----------



## TheRealDz

majo123 said:


> Bass on 325x is the best of any I own. .. especially sub bass


Yes, "best" is a strong word.  

To your point, while experimenting with pads on my RS1x, one of the pads I tried sounded terrible (muffled), but it had subwoofer-grade sub-bass.  The bass actually gave me a dizzy feeling, because it was so deep and powerful.  The 50mm drivers were clearly doing their part. 

It wouldn't surprise me that with the right pads, Grados could have killer bass.


----------



## majo123

TheRealDz said:


> Yes, "best" is a strong word.
> 
> To your point, while experimenting with pads on my RS1x, one of the pads I tried sounded terrible (muffled), but it had subwoofer-grade sub-bass.  The bass actually gave me a dizzy feeling, because it was so deep and powerful.  The 50mm drivers were clearly doing their part.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me that with the right pads, Grados could have killer bass.


That's exactly how I find the 325x ...you feel the sub bass , nothing like my other grado at all , and yes best is a strong word and maybe the wrong one , I should say more striking ....one thing I really like about the 325x bass is it's sense of depth and feeling , I'm no bass head but for me this is bass done right! Punchy powerful and clean with nice rumble when it's called for.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

lukipela said:


> Bought them used from a member here, they had about 4 hrs of use before I got them. Must say I was pleasantly surprised with the sound, it ticks all the boxes for me.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy (May 12, 2022)

Overkill?

SR60x with Shipibo pads -> Little Bear B4-X portable tube amp with Sparkos SS3602 op-amps -> Cayin RU6 in NOS mode -> Samsung Galaxy S21 running Qobuz.


----------



## Zachik

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Overkill?


Not overkill if it sounds great!


----------



## majo123

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Overkill?
> 
> SR60x with Shipibo pads -> Little Bear B4-X portable tube amp with Sparkos SS3602 op-amps -> Cayin RU6 in NOS mode -> Samsung Galaxy S21 running Qobuz.


Overkill? Nah .... I was wondering if you could add more


----------



## PhenixS1970

New kid in the house since 30 min (with my go to Yutech pads). Very good first impression but let’s give it another couple of days.  Eager to find out how it scales moving up the ladder with my sources: A&K SR25, PAW 6000, Cayin C9 and DAVE.


----------



## qua2k (May 13, 2022)

PhenixS1970 said:


> New kid in the house since 30 min (with my go to Yutech pads). Very good first impression but let’s give it another couple of days.  Eager to find out how it scales moving up the ladder with my sources: A&K SR25, PAW 6000, Cayin C9 and DAVE.


Is this the Music Series Pro X?


----------



## PhenixS1970

qua2k said:


> Is this the Music Series Pro X?


Yes


----------



## Shamburg

beardyweirdy said:


> Anyone recommend and amp to get the best from Gs3000e
> 
> Many thanks


My 3000s really came alive with an ifi xDSD Pro. On the other hand, they sounded pretty alive and bold with just about anything I threw at them.


----------



## jonathan c

Agree with @Shamburg! The GS3000e works _well _with most h/p/a; is _fantastic _with Grado RA-1 and with Woo WA6SE!


----------



## PhenixS1970

I can really hear the potential of this setup.  This is why Grado has me hooked for life (oh yes I have had my Audeze, Utopia etc. but just nothing to my ears compares to the joy of listening to a Grado…..).


----------



## movinIron

majo123 said:


> Overkill? Nah .... I was wondering if you could add more


Definitely! Even better cables, digital enhancers like Jitterbug, iSilencer+ (There are many others)
@ Knee Deep In Epoxy: Love your setting
(Even if I had never heard of the Little Bear…)


----------



## Shane D (May 20, 2022)

Got my new foam order today. What a difference! Silvian (Beautiful Audio) sent me a FULL selection of foam. I instantly picked the "stiffest" white foams and put them in. Wow! They are now just like brand new BA pads. They are as deep as Shipibo pads, but they compress nicely to give you a comfortable experience with a great sound. Some pics attached are pads with new foam and old foam. And then just the naked foams. The yellow ones are almost three years old.

To break it down, the whites are slightly different in terms of stiffness. The grey ones feel like Grado pads: stiff and nasty. But I wonder how they would feel inside BA pads. Hmmmm.
The black are just the stock ones that come with the pads. My originals are all stretched out for some reason and these look so different.

This whole weekend will be dedicated to A-B'ing GH2's and Hemps with these pads.

If you have an old pair of BA pads, refoam them!


----------



## jonathan c

Shane D said:


>


….tyres at a NASCAR pit stop…🏎…?


----------



## movinIron (May 13, 2022)

beardyweirdy said:


> Anyone recommend and amp to get the best from Gs3000e
> 
> Many thanks


Depends on how you hear.
And then on how much you want to spend.
As for me it‘s always about detail first, location second, precision third.
Don‘t need the most impressive bass or smoothest highs. Nothing euphonic necessary.
And I definitely don‘t like emphasis.
An absolut vinyl guy, needing analog in and at least daily switching the DAC (today it‘s the Mojo) and cabeling (Nordost), I‘m not interested in an amp, dac, cable or phone sounding warm or cold.
Thinking of it just as it‘s character, the rest is making it‘s class, it‘s quality.
That about the guy who is writing this.
Ignoring balanced and DAC, just for SE amp:
Less then 200,- ? Think about the ifi Zen Can.
300,- ? Lake People G103S mkII or a used Lehmann Rhinelander, which is incredible with Grados.
(both are around 250,- . Later I changed  the (good) wallwart into a Dodocus UBoxP 24V (250,-). It scaled audible.)
There are several pretty good amps around 500,- and 600,- but I found the Abacus Cuffino declassifies them all for at first 600,- , now regrettably 700,-.
But it looks like… let‘s say a little DIY.
With Grados it would have been the perfect amp. It‘s by working principle the fastest amp available. Perfect transients, location, realistc stage, it‘s not even a cold sounding one. But… there is a fourth topic?/ priority? I sometimes love to listen to.
That makes the RS1e one of my favourites. Sound coloration. For that it is absolutely essential to give the single tone it‘s time to fade out, maybe die away… even if other instruments and of course voices are still active. Even with the GS1000e, which is overall the better headphone, you really need to focus to hear that: With very (very!) long running sounds the cuffino cut the sounds a nearly inaudible, tiny, nano little bit to early. My oldest son, my daughter and I can hear it, none of our friends could make it out. Bird and RS1e don’t work for me with that combination. (Fascinating: They do digital with BurrBrowns and Wolfsons. Can‘t make it out anymore. My impressions: BBs sound so dry (they definitely do!) they cut it, before it really ends. Wolfsons sound very dynamic, warm, energetic, they maybe do a little more than necessary or there really is. Switching digital filters may change that and it‘s just my experience. As always, YMMV)
Back to the topic, I strongly recommend the Cuffino - it‘s unbelievable good, maybe even end game, if it‘s 2 limitations don‘t matter to you:
- there are (a few) amps having a better … fade out?!
- don‘t try driving a Susvara or K1000 with it. (LCD-2/Sundara work perfect!)
If this matters, let‘s change to 900,- (sometimes you can find it at 800,-). It‘s the Lehmann Linear.
This one is the perfect match with every Grado.
Even balanced it is hard to find a match. I tried/ compared every Grado I heard with that one.
There is one amp I like a little more just for it‘s features, the SPL Phonitor 2.
And just one that sounds ‘better‘. Hard to compare, cause it’s completely different.
deeper soundstage, even darker background (linear is dead silent, but this one really feels like a black hole) and powerful enough to easily fry the headphone.
The MalValve Head Amp three. But now we are talking about 6300,-
I had the chance to listen to 3 different versions of this thing, the latest also with the GS2000e and GS3000e.
Can‘t describe it. The Auralic Taurus was the most dynamic headphone amp I heard before. Now second place. The Cuffino had the fastest transients. Now second place. Eternal Arts… (can‘t remember the label, sorry) had the widest soundstage. Should I say it?
Every single note feels glowing, maybe supercharged. And that might explain the black hole effect. It can‘t be more silent than the Linear, because that amp is dead silent. It’s the difference between sound/ no sound.
There is nothing emphasised, cold or warm, nothing artificia. Just pure, brutal, but 100% controlled power. You have instantly 65 milliwatts, instantly 200 milliwatts, instantly 0 watts or instantly 8 watts.
Like having a perfectly tuned supercharged V8 under the hood.
(And I‘m a rotary guy)
Nothing harsh or stressing with this amp, not even listening to an audiobook.
I did with the RS1e. But you might not like some of your 80‘s CDs any more.
Or may need a more forgiving DAC. Same with Cuffino or Linear.
One last thing, from my preferences description it may appear the other way round, but I really prefer the GS3000e over the PS2000e.
It was fun to write it down and I hope this can help or causes further exchange in my favorite thread.
(And I solemnly swear, being no member of the trade, just a freak for head-fi stuff.)


----------



## movinIron

… mischief managed!


----------



## majo123

movinIron said:


> Depends on how you hear.
> And then on how much you want to spend.
> As for me it‘s always about detail first, location second, precision third.
> Don‘t need the most impressive bass or smoothest highs. Nothing euphonic necessary.
> ...


Very true.   .... it totally depends on you and your tastes and pairings.
In general i like a warner more analogue sig with the grado and like R2R dac amp with them,  then with something like lcdx I possibly would prefer a more neutral tuning say 9038 dac amps (in general implementation is key) ......can't speak for just amps as I'm a portable guy on the whole.
At the moment I just have R2R but have a 9038 dac amp non portable coming in about 2 weeks, maybe this one will be the one I prefer with the grado but at the moment I just love the analogue smoothness of R2R ....its like a meet in the middle digital meets analogue.


----------



## TheRealDz

majo123 said:


> Very true.   .... it totally depends on you and your tastes and pairings.
> In general i like a warner more analogue sig with the grado and like R2R dac amp with them,  then with something like lcdx I possibly would prefer a more neutral tuning say 9038 dac amps (in general implementation is key) ......can't speak for just amps as I'm a portable guy on the whole.
> At the moment I just have R2R but have a 9038 dac amp non portable coming in about 2 weeks, maybe this one will be the one I prefer with the grado but at the moment I just love the analogue smoothness of R2R ....its like a meet in the middle digital meets analogue.


Well said, sir! 

Which 9038 DAC do you have coming?


----------



## majo123

As an example i owned Tr-amp with ES9038Q2M chip, this is an excellent dac amp and very very good for the money can wholly recommend it , I also know a few on here love it with the grado but for me it's too cold and metallic with some of the grado , NEITHER of us are right or wrong it's just our audio preference and the Tr-amp is definitely a fantastic device.


----------



## majo123

TheRealDz said:


> Well said, sir!
> 
> Which 9038 DAC do you have coming?


Sabaj d5


----------



## Delmonaco

rasmushorn said:


> I would go with SR80e if I was you.
> If you are used to the brighter RS-1X the 60x will be much darker and the difference in character might not be what you are looking for.



The SR80e is very unique, it laks the full bodie, balanced sound of the amazing SR325X but it is so good with its... I would say... wierdness. So crispy, detailed, sharp edges. The midrange has a dirtiness with a bit of warm. It had everything to be a headphone, but it's wonderful and unique. Not perfect, but what a personality. I began again to treat mine like a treasure.


----------



## movinIron (May 13, 2022)

Delmonaco said:


> The SR80e is very unique, it laks the full bodie, balanced sound of the amazing SR325X but it is so good with its... I would say... wierdness. So crispy, detailed, sharp edges. The midrange has a dirtiness with a bit of warm. It had everything to be a headphone, but it's wonderful and unique. Not perfect, but what a personality. I began again to treat mine like a treasure.


What a description!
I definitely don‘t get it a 100%, but … it‘s just cool.
🙃


----------



## majo123

TheRealDz said:


> Well said, sir!
> 
> Which 9038 DAC do you have coming?


Still need to check out some of your R2R recommendations .... haven't forgotten just busy with other gear at the moment but I definitely will be.


----------



## Delmonaco

movinIron said:


> What a description!
> I definitely don‘t get it a 100%, but … it‘s just cool.
> 🙃



Hahah, sorry for my poor english and crazy sentences and lak of words. "It had everything to be a BAD headphone, but it's wonderful and unique." I should said.


----------



## movinIron

Delmonaco said:


> Hahah, sorry for my poor english and crazy sentences and lak of words.


Uh… mine is not better, but the guys graciously tolerate me here.


Delmonaco said:


> "It had everything to be a BAD headphone, but it's wonderful and unique." I should said.


This I got. Still… interesting.


----------



## jonathan c (May 13, 2022)

Delmonaco said:


> … it is so good with its... I would say... wierdness. So crispy, detailed, sharp edges. The *mid*range has a dirtiness with a bit of warm. It had everything to be a headphone, but it's wonderful and unique. Not perfect, but what a *personality*. I began again to treat mine like a treasure.


….the lady is a headphone?…. or vice versa?….🤣🥰…


----------



## jonathan c

beardyweirdy said:


> Anyone recommend and amp to get the best from Gs3000e.


The HeadAmp Gilmore Lite + Golden Reference power supply is _wonderful _with GS3000e (and other Grados):


----------



## Delmonaco

jonathan c said:


> ….the lady is a headphone?…. or vice versa?….🤣🥰…



I love this so much.


----------



## Shane D (May 14, 2022)

beardyweirdy said:


> Anyone recommend and amp to get the best from Gs3000e
> 
> Many thanks


My suggestions would be:

A) A tube amp. But it has to be an amp that can work with low impedance 'phones. Little Dot is great. I had a Mark III and moved on to a Mark 9.

B) Violectric, especially the recent generations (V281/V220 V280/V200) have a very nice, full sound. And having the negative gain option is perfect for Grado's But even used, they are pretty expensive.

My last suggestion would be an iFi amp. All Grado's are a little bass light and that bass boost option is Very fun.


----------



## majo123

Shane D said:


> My suggestions would be:
> 
> A) A tube amp. But it has to be an amp that can work with low impedance 'phones. Little Dot is great. I had a Mark III and moved on to a Mark 9.
> 
> ...


Shameless plug here but I will be advertising a little dot mkii at some point this weekend ..and 2x 325e


----------



## TheRealDz (May 14, 2022)

We have a winner;  this pad came in the mail yesterday:

US $5.18  28%OFF | Perforated Ear Pads Foam Ear Pads 100mm 70mm 105MM 110MM Cushions for Sony for AKG for Sennheiser for ATH for Philips Headphones
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMHn7mW

Whereas the 95mm pad was still too boomy, 100mm is perfect via the ZMF adapters.  Tonality is ideal for me - more lush, with a bit of bass boost, but with no loss in detail or soundstaging.

It is a shallow design, so it does contact my ears.  But it is fully over ear and comfortable with glasses.  All in all, it is much more comfortable than the G pads.  

I think the trick is that the pads are shallow and NOT memory foam - so I don't get the boomy resonance that I get with other pads.


----------



## dynavit

Many thanks for the tip! Do you put theme right over the original pads? Which size to you use for the SR1?
Wkr


----------



## clundbe1

Hi. Just picked up a samsung s22 and there is noe output for jack. So I need s usb-c to jack DAC I guess.. What do you guys/girls use for optimal sound?


----------



## majo123

clundbe1 said:


> Hi. Just picked up a samsung s22 and there is noe output for jack. So I need s usb-c to jack DAC I guess.. What do you guys/girls use for optimal sound?


Cayin ru6


----------



## Zachik

TheRealDz said:


> We have a winner;  this pad came in the mail yesterday:
> 
> US $5.18  28%OFF | Perforated Ear Pads Foam Ear Pads 100mm 70mm 105MM 110MM Cushions for Sony for AKG for Sennheiser for ATH for Philips Headphones
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMHn7mW
> ...


I am curious: have you tried the 105mm or 110mm as well?  or did you stop at 100mm?
Also, did you try them on other Grados, or just the RS-1x?
Lastly, how easy (or not) was it to use the ZMF adapters? Maybe I should get me a pair...


----------



## PhenixS1970

clundbe1 said:


> Hi. Just picked up a samsung s22 and there is noe output for jack. So I need s usb-c to jack DAC I guess.. What do you guys/girls use for optimal sound?


Lotoo S2 (but don’t use it enough so listed in classifieds).  Lotoo is a great match with Grado (grab my 6000 most of the time for them).


----------



## TheRealDz

Zachik said:


> I am curious: have you tried the 105mm or 110mm as well?  or did you stop at 100mm?
> Also, did you try them on other Grados, or just the RS-1x?
> Lastly, how easy (or not) was it to use the ZMF adapters? Maybe I should get me a pair...


The adapters will only work on pads up to about 100mm.  

On one hand, the ZMF adapters are probably $.25 worth of foam, yet at $10 they are a no-brainer if you like to pad roll. 

I happen to have some of the right foam on hand, so I may try to make my own adapters - except larger, so that I can use the dozens of larger pads that I already own from other headphones.


----------



## Zachik

TheRealDz said:


> On one hand, the ZMF adapters are probably $.25 worth of foam, yet at $10 they are a no-brainer if you like to pad roll.


Have you tried any of the ZMF pads with the Grado? I know they're a little pricier...


----------



## PhenixS1970

https://www.amazon.de/-/en/Yuhtech-Replacement-GRADO-PS1000-GS1000/dp/B07PHNZ24Z

I always go back to these.  They are somewhat in between F & L but do not change the sound and are super comfortable.


----------



## Nicolas from France

Anyone tried the Beautiful Audio pads on the SR325x? How would the sound change?


----------



## Shane D (May 14, 2022)

Putting my BA pads on the hemp required some real stretching. I see why. The drivers seem to be about the same size, but the casing around the driver is about twice as wide on the Hemp. I have attached some pics to show the difference.

After just a few hours, I have to say that the GH2's are much smoother/cleaner.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

The Saturday Afternoon Leisure Hour is brought to you by the letter G, and the number 325.


----------



## Stevko

clundbe1 said:


> Hi. Just picked up a samsung s22 and there is noe output for jack. So I need s usb-c to jack DAC I guess.. What do you guys/girls use for optimal sound?


Something from Earmen?


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

clundbe1 said:


> Hi. Just picked up a samsung s22 and there is noe output for jack. So I need s usb-c to jack DAC I guess.. What do you guys/girls use for optimal sound?


Cayin RU6, though earmen sparrow or colibri seem to be getting a lot of love from reviewers.


----------



## jonathan c (May 14, 2022)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> The Saturday Afternoon Leisure Hour is brought to you by the letter G, and the number 325.


Beautiful!…..but just an hour?…😳😒…John Lennon wrote “that a man must break his back to earn his _day _of leisure” (Girl from _Rubber Soul)._


----------



## deuter

It brought a smile on the face to see people are still buying Grado.
The headphones have a soft place in my heart as they were my first real pair of audiophile headphones.
I always maintained a pair ever since and currently have the RS1i’s which I bought terminated in 4 pin balanced.
I just tried them on some electric guitar focussed Blues music and they give my 1266 a run for their money.
The company should do Marketing differently as I feel they are no longer playing in the high end market for some reason.
The world seems to have moved on.


----------



## jonathan c

deuter said:


> It brought a smile on the face to see people are still buying Grado.
> The headphones have a soft place in my heart as they were my first real pair of audiophile headphones.
> I always maintained a pair ever since and currently have the RS1i’s which I bought terminated in 4 pin balanced.
> I just tried them on some electric guitar focussed Blues music and they give my 1266 a run for their money.
> ...


If you audition, say, the GS3000e and the RS1x for example, your opinion may change.


----------



## whatsup4nb

Got Hemp phone today. The build quality you know is Grado. My 1e is better looking and the metal pieces holding the cups on 1e are much better than the plastic ones on Hemp. The bottom part of those pieces on Hemp were cut unevenly by something hot. The cable, man, the cable, is stiff. Not a fan of the cable. This thing is for listening, so plugged in dx160 and a schitt Vali2, run few Dead lives, Floyd, and Metallic, oh my, this thing really can sing. Just initial impression, lows are there now. Mids and treble are good. The energy is better than my 1e. I am not audiophile, I do enjoy more on this with my classic rock collections and my old days Chinese pop music. Definitely this is a keeper.  I would still rate 1e higher than Hemp at least for now. Going to get some different pads on this. Currently it has F pad, used HD414 pad, it reduced a bit the in your face felling, it could be HD414 puts bit distance between the drivers and ears. Overall this is great purchase.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

deuter said:


> The company should do Marketing differently as I feel they are no longer playing in the high end market for some reason.
> The world seems to have moved on.


The high end market for headphones right now is ridiculous. I like that Grado isn't trying to sell me a $4K headphone.  

Their strength is in the low-mid bracket and they sell tens of thousands of units a year.


----------



## jonathan c (May 14, 2022)

whatsup4nb said:


> Got Hemp phone today. The build quality you know is Grado. My 1e is better looking and the metal pieces holding the cups on 1e are much better than the plastic ones on Hemp. The bottom part of those pieces on Hemp were cut unevenly by something hot. The cable, man, the cable, is stiff. Not a fan of the cable. This thing is for listening, so plugged in dx160 and a schitt Vali2, run few Dead lives, Floyd, and Metallic, oh my, this thing really can sing. Just initial impression, lows are there now. Mids and treble are good. The energy is better than my 1e. I am not audiophile, I do enjoy more on this with my classic rock collections and my old days Chinese pop music. Definitely this is a keeper.  I would still rate 1e higher than Hemp at least for now. Going to get some different pads on this. Currently it has F pad, used HD414 pad, it reduced a bit the in your face felling, it could be HD414 puts bit distance between the drivers and ears. Overall this is great purchase.


•  The Hemp _does _benefit from music (not pink / white noise) break-in. The headphone cable should be ‘kneaded’ by hand before each listening session - just have patience.
•  Also, periodically (say, once a month) lightly rub wood conditioner onto the Hemp housings to moisturise / preserve the compressed hemp. Take the pads off first.


----------



## whatsup4nb

jonathan c said:


> •  The Hemp _does _benefit from music (not pink / white noise) break-in. The headphone cable should be ‘kneaded’ by hand before each listening session - just have patience.
> •  Also, periodically (say, once a month) lightly rub wood conditioner onto the Hemp housings to moisturise / preserve the compressed hemp. Take the pads off first.


Thanks for the advice, I am running some random songs through the hemp now. Also have a wood wax for my 1e, shall I just use that on Hemp too? I have old no i or e sr80, the cable is so soft


----------



## jonathan c

whatsup4nb said:


> Thanks for the advice, I am running some random songs through the hemp now. Also have a wood wax for my 1e, shall I just use that on Hemp too? I have old no i or e sr80, the cable is so soft


•  The wax for your RS1e should be fine for your Hemp. As you probably know, keep the wax off the earcup slider rods.
•  For the cable, you can try warming it with a hair dryer before kneading the cable. I did this a few times with my RS1x. Patience —> success. [My RS1x was shipped in January: I’m sure that the cables stiffness was aggravated by the cold.]


----------



## whatsup4nb

jonathan c said:


> •  The wax for your RS1e should be fine for your Hemp. As you probably know, keep the wax off the earcup slider rods.
> •  For the cable, you can try warming it with a hair dryer before kneading the cable. I did this a few times with my RS1x. Patience —> success. [My RS1x was shipped in January: I’m sure that the cables stiffness was aggravated by the cold.]


thanks


----------



## majo123 (May 15, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> •  The wax for your RS1e should be fine for your Hemp. As you probably know, keep the wax off the earcup slider rods.
> •  For the cable, you can try warming it with a hair dryer before kneading the cable. I did this a few times with my RS1x. Patience —> success. [My RS1x was shipped in January: I’m sure that the cables stiffness was aggravated by the cold.]


I did my hemp cable with a heat gun on very low to work out the kinks.

Going on to build, sound and high end prices of grado in general.

Firstly I never hold back and really don't care who sponsors a threadThe general build quality is not the best on grado,There I said it!
Yes there hand built but most headphones are!

 Imo they need to improve even at price ratio now. The gimbals are my biggest annoyance, these are awful and I mean truly awful, at these prices they should be metal or at least a better quality plastic and then there's the cable which we all know....pre X series way too kinky and X series way too stiff.
Yes these are both old arguments but at the prices they charge it shouldn't be an issue, and what really annoys me is it's clearly a cost saving exercise and yet if they did a little more R&D on design they would sell way more products! And profit would increase .... I have actually spoken to a couple of people who are not buying hemp because of build quality.
Honestly the mentality is rediculous there shooting themselves in the foot. I own 5 pairs of grado and I can live with the build quality but on 3 pairs I have had to rectify small niggles myself, unacceptable on a £500 headphone.
But there is good, as I love the retro build and quite happy with the rest. change the gimbals , sort the wire out once and for all and prefferably detachable. Bit more care and attention on quality control and then they can rule the world.

Sound wise they are all very good and most definitely compete in the mid to high tier in general  and all I have tried punch above there price point.....very high tier I can't comment on as firstly I have never owned Ferrari headphones and secondly  I have never owned grado top tier.
I have lcdx here at around £1100 give or take and they are more technical than the grado I own and way way way better built.... but the grado are not far behind on technicalitys, layering staging etc at half the price, say a rs2e or hemp comparison, they are behind on technicalitys though and should be at the price ratio.
 When it actually comes to listening pleasure in general the grado compete easily and depending on my mood above! The lcdx is a bit flat and dark in comparison to all grado I own and the grado are in ways at times more musical better transients and not so smooth , it really does depend on my mood for listening pleasure and I love all my grado as much as lcdx at any price point even the 80x.

I know some of my comments are not going to be liked on here but it needs to be said, the world on headfi is not always rainbows and smiles and there's always room for improvement on most products.
I love my grado but I would like to be able to say best headphones across the board and surely grado would want that too....
Anyway my 2 cents..
.
Edit just realized how long my rant was!
My 2 cents... more like a couple of dollars lol


----------



## iFi audio

Shamburg said:


> My 3000s really came alive with an ifi xDSD Pro. On the other hand, they sounded pretty alive and bold with just about anything I threw at them.



Yep, GS3000e aren't difficult to drive and will go loud with pretty much everything out there, but I'm happy to read that our Pro iDSD works well for you. Just to clarify, yours is Pro iDSD, or xDSD Gryphon?


----------



## whatsup4nb

majo123 said:


> I did my hemp cable with a heat gun on very low to work out the kinks.
> 
> Going on to build, sound and high end prices of grado in general.
> 
> ...


I call this customer feedback, especially from loyal customers. It should be heard and evaluated.  I think Grado knows this. I owe 4 Grado phones. And consider I enjoy this hoppy very much, listening to all kinds of music and appreciate all the musicians around the world makes the life a lot worth living especially as the world is as is. That is why I appreciate Grado, and once I have bit savings, Grado is always on my list of next purchase.  They have been successful keeping their root and produce headphone with Grado flavor in and out. Grado family is the backbone holding this. I thank them for this and wish them the best so my son one day will be mature enough and enjoy Grado as I do one day. Look at the shop and equipment they have, it will be hard to make a totally different looking or build headphones, if they do the Grado flavor may be gone. That being said, and as much as I like the Hemp, it may be a good idea to use metal pieces hold the cups for models 325 and up. The cable is annoying, considering it’s part of the hearing experience, and I firmly believe Grado did their homework thoroughly, maybe a better option will pop up in the future, as a hobbyist, I will have to tolerate it and take care of it just Like tolerating my beloved Etymotic IEMs


----------



## majo123

whatsup4nb said:


> I call this customer feedback, especially from loyal customers. It should be heard and evaluated.  I think Grado knows this. I owe 4 Grado phones. And consider I enjoy this hoppy very much, listening to all kinds of music and appreciate all the musicians around the world makes the life a lot worth living especially as the world is as is. That is why I appreciate Grado, and once I have bit savings, Grado is always on my list of next purchase.  They have been successful keeping their root and produce headphone with Grado flavor in and out. Grado family is the backbone holding this. I thank them for this and wish them the best so my son one day will be mature enough and enjoy Grado as I do one day. Look at the shop and equipment they have, it will be hard to make a totally different looking or build headphones, if they do the Grado flavor may be gone. That being said, and as much as I like the Hemp, it may be a good idea to use metal pieces hold the cups for models 325 and up. The cable is annoying, considering it’s part of the hearing experience, and I firmly believe Grado did their homework thoroughly, maybe a better option will pop up in the future, as a hobbyist, I will have to tolerate it and take care of it just Like tolerating my beloved Etymotic IEMs


Well family business or not for me some of the parts should be better quality , they may indeed build in there little workshop but gimbals and cable are definitely not manufactured there.

I love grado headphones and if anybody asks me I recommend definitely to buy them, I Also have never had any major fail but I stand by my opinions however much I'm a fan.


----------



## movinIron (May 15, 2022)

At least gimbals, rodblocks and backplate buttons are made in the basement @ 4614 7th Avenue Brooklyn, NY 11220. And that‘s Grado Labs or ‘the building‘.




Even the mold injection machine is manually controlled. So these guys really do handcrafting as much as possible.
So why not doing the cables inhouse? It‘s a simple 6 feet PVC (ok, maybe something special) hose, where they fiddle, starting from y end, 4, 8 or 12 wires in.


----------



## movinIron (May 15, 2022)

Love these guys. They don‘t hesitate posing in front of the graffiti-…prettified building without the slightest hint of any company or even bell sign, wearing jeans, jumper, wry tied, very well used shoes and a charming grin.
Lovable nightmares to Mrs. Grado.
These aren‘t well-trained salesmen.
Just the guys while and after finished working beardscratchingly pondering on (my) next generation of cartridges.
Uhh… headphones.


----------



## HeatFan12

Good times!!


----------



## jonathan c (May 15, 2022)

beardyweirdy said:


> Anyone recommend and amp to get the best from Gs3000e
> 
> Many thanks


Another suggestion: Linear Tube Audio MZ3.


----------



## jonathan c

HeatFan12 said:


> Good times!!


Great Grado Set! Is the tube still the Tesla ECC88?


----------



## majo123 (May 16, 2022)

movinIron said:


> At least gimbals, rodblocks and backplate buttons are made in the basement @ 4614 7th Avenue Brooklyn, NY 11220. And that‘s Grado Labs or ‘the building‘.
> 
> Even the mold injection machine is manually controlled. So these guys really do handcrafting as much as possible.
> So why not doing the cables inhouse? It‘s a simple 6 feet PVC (ok, maybe something special) hose, where they fiddle, starting from y end, 4, 8 or 12 wires in.


I stand corrected .... still don't like them though, way too delicate.
And in all honesty for the cost of some of the cans I would expect shipibo quality .
I understand the heritage side of things and that's all well and good we all love a bit of tradition but more importantly is quality of product and especially on pricier items.
I could buy 20 dollar headphones with better gimbals and cable ...
I don't want to take them apart too much , I own 5 pairs of grado and love all of them but if I'm spending £500 plus I expect them to be built to last .
Anyway don't want to take over the thread too much with this , we all love how they sound  .. but please pretty please with sugar on top change the gimbals and cable lol


----------



## majo123

Feel I have given them enough of a hard time the past few messages so here's some love too.
From a definite fan.


----------



## Stevko

anyway, my 325 gold, well used. sliders a bit loose. But still works ok.

So if you buy a pair of 325x, they will last for decades.

325X, most value for the money? Great sound. Best buy?


----------



## majo123

Stevko said:


> 325X, most value for the money?


Yep in my opinion


----------



## Plautus001

majo123 said:


> Yep in my opinion


Mine as well, especially rock


----------



## majo123

Plautus001 said:


> Mine as well, especially rock


Rock, Indie they are sublime!


----------



## majo123

Plautus001 said:


> Mine as well, especially rock


As I said I'm no bass head but I love the bass on 325x  .. these cans really are great for hard hitting music be it lows or highs.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

majo123 said:


> I stand corrected .... still don't like them though, way too delicate.
> And in all honesty for the cost of some of the cans I would expect shipibo quality .
> I understand the heritage side of things and that's all well and good we all love a bit of tradition but more importantly is quality of product and especially on pricier items.
> I could buy 20 dollar headphones with better gimbals and cable ...
> ...


I'm relatively new to Grado, well headphones in general, but I totally hear you

I think, we all agree with the sound and retro shape/cup design. Wouldn't it be great if Grado could offer the standard model and offer detachable cable/alternate headbands, sliders, the yokes at reasonably priced optional extras?

Given the great work Shipibo has done so far, all it would take is for Grado to do partnership deal them and they'd be able to please the traditionalists and the modernists quite easily.

Ahhh..pipe dreams are fun...


----------



## majo123

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> I'm relatively new to Grado, well headphones in general, but I totally hear you
> 
> I think, we all agree with the sound and retro shape/cup design. Wouldn't it be great if Grado could offer the standard model and offer detachable cable/alternate headbands, sliders, the yokes at reasonably priced optional extras?
> 
> ...


Totally read my mind and was genuinely thinking the same thing. .. keep the styling keep the heritage but just improve a couple of bits 
this is all it needs , even just improve the quality of the plastic i.e tougher raw material  ...
Offering a upgrade in materials would benefit everyone.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Plautus001 said:


> Mine as well, especially rock


nobody does guitars like Grado


----------



## HeatFan12

jonathan c said:


> Great Grado Set! Is the tube still the Tesla ECC88?



Thanks J,

Nah, last few days been rocking a GE JAN 6CG7.  Sounding great.  I should get my 6922 To 2C51/5670 adapter today.  I have some very nice 2C51 tubes to throw in the Vali 2+ and spank the Grados very nicely.


----------



## newworld666 (May 16, 2022)

Now, I will soon be totally new to Grado ...

For some decades, I was much more concerned with European Sound quality (Sennheiser (IE900), Beyerdynamics(Xelento), Vision Ears (EXT), Ultrasone (Ed15 Veritas) , B&O (many BT IEM/Hedaphones), Cabasse (speakers), HEDD (Heddphone One)) and some Japanese like Sony (WM1A/Z7M2) => but last October, I felt in real love with Dan Clark Stealth (Clearly, the best Headphone I ever owned for 30 years) => So, I want now to give a try to another "atypical" American Sound Maker, for, this time, a fully open headphone with hopefully, some airier, larger and maybe even deeper stage for live music and videos.
Basically, I really feel strange to decide to pull the trigger in 2022 for a headphone with an unbalanced and fixed heavy cable, but I have almost read or saw only nice reviews or videos about the GS3000E.
I was hesitating with a very solid Senn HD800s in his class, but many here were finding the grado GS3000E is a really worth way to go "different, and some even compared the GS3000E to the HD800s Sennheiser.
So as I could find both at 1400€, I just jumped to the Grado instead the solid HD800s.... and I am hoping now to get it within ten days.

Unfortunately, I won't be able to use it with my modded WM1A (as I just modded the 3.5mm output to a balanced 2.5mm)..
I could not find on internet any mod that would "upgrade/adapt" the GS300E to a lighter 4.4mm balanced cable........ so I will probbaly use the Grado with my FIIO M17 or Centrance M8V2.. and listen for the next few months to see if the Grado Magic will work with me too...
DCA Stealth + Grado GS3000E can be a nice ticket for this decade, though I still enjoy the impressive power, speed and the deep impacts the Heddphone One can provide.


----------



## ESL-1

movinIron said:


> At least gimbals, rodblocks and backplate buttons are made in the basement @ 4614 7th Avenue Brooklyn, NY 11220. And that‘s Grado Labs or ‘the building‘.
> 
> Even the mold injection machine is manually controlled. So these guys really do handcrafting as much as possible.
> So why not doing the cables inhouse? It‘s a simple 6 feet PVC (ok, maybe something special) hose, where they fiddle, starting from y end, 4, 8 or 12 wires in.


Yes it is much hand crafted and assembled.  Most of the staff have been there many years.  Don’t knock their wires as they do a good job and are rugged to boot.


----------



## clundbe1

majo123 said:


> Cayin ru6


Thanks for the tip👍


----------



## majo123

clundbe1 said:


> Thanks for the tip👍


Let us know what you think with your grado.


----------



## clundbe1

majo123 said:


> Let us know what you think with your grado.


Will do. Allready had a short listening with the Hemp. On the NOS mode(tubie), it sounded wonderful. Giving them more time later this evening. And gonna it some burn in time as well. Digital units needs some heating like analog crap as well (I am a bliver)


----------



## majo123

clundbe1 said:


> Will do. Allready had a short listening with the Hemp. On the NOS mode(tubie), it sounded wonderful. Giving them more time later this evening. And gonna it some burn in time as well. Digital units needs some heating like analog crap as well (I am a bliver)


It does indeed sound awesome with the hemp, glad you're pleased.... always good when you give a recommendation and they like it , although I'm sure you did your own research too .... fantastic sounding dongle that I carry with me all the time.


----------



## Stevko

clundbe1 said:


> Thanks for the tip👍


Still want this one. Gonna sell some stuff first.Then I will buy one😊


----------



## HeatFan12

Where you at Jonathan???

Woodied SR225 (F-Pads) with Hifiman connectors, Vali 2+ with a delicious RCA JRC 5670/2C51 tube (with adapter).  Sounding soooo good!

Cheers!!


----------



## jonathan c

HeatFan12 said:


> Where you at Jonathan???
> 
> Woodied SR225 (F-Pads) with Hifiman connectors, Vali 2+ with a delicious RCA JRC 5670/2C51 tube (with adapter).  Sounding soooo good!
> 
> Cheers!!


Nice setup…great tube. I do _like/prefer _the F-pads on Hemp & RS1x…Getting ready for some Gradeo (Grado rodeo 🤠…)


----------



## HeatFan12

Thanks!

Very Nice!!!!!

Cheers to you J!!!


----------



## clundbe1

Stevko said:


> Still want this one. Gonna sell some stuff first.Then I will buy one😊


Got to hurry on then if you want to buy one from your homeland. Just a couple left and Cayin are missing parts to make new ones I heard. Could be propoganda... But of course, its no problem getting it outseas 👍.


----------



## Shamburg

iFi audio said:


> Yep, GS3000e aren't difficult to drive and will go loud with pretty much everything out there, but I'm happy to read that our Pro iDSD works well for you. Just to clarify, yours is Pro iDSD, or xDSD Gryphon?


I have the Black Label and also the Pro. Both are outstanding.


----------



## Plautus001 (May 16, 2022)

I have done some more listening to the *Grado GS1000 (OG)* and after trying them with various amps, they seem to sound their best on my Darkvoice (with upgraded tubes). The THX789 and Schitt Asgard 3 did not match the GS1000 as well to my ears.

The *GS1000* really shine on well recorded tracks including, acoustic, multi-layered, detailed, etc.

I did a comparison of some tracks of the GS1000 on the Darkvoice compared to the SR325X on the Schiit Asgard 3 (it does not seem to really work with the Darkvoice). The impressions below what I hear, but your milage may vary.

*Shelby Lynne – “Just a Little Lovin’”*

*GS1000* - more open, detailed, and more of the reverb from the room
*SR325X* – more immediate and closed in

*U2 – “Running to Stand Still”*

*GS1000 *– more layered, more details I have not previously noticed. Like listening to a great pair of studio monitors in near field.
*SR325X* – good details and clear.

*Marillion – “Warm Wet Circles”*

*GS1000 *– I heard things that I have not heard before… previously, I felt this track was not great on streaming – at least not in comparison to the CD I have listened to 100’s of times.
*SR325X* – One of the few tracks I didn’t really connect with on this set.

*AC\DC – “What’s Next to the Moon”*

*GS1000 *– Good… until I listen to the SR325X
*SR325X* – They just get everything right on this track… basically the SR325X were made for Rock n’ Roll and of all my 40 + headphones, they are my go-to when I want to rock.

In closing, there is a Grado “house sound” between my *SR60e, SR325X, and now GS1000* (OG), but they really are different horses for different courses.

*SR60e* is a good headphone, ok short-term comfort, and a fun open listen on anything, including a phone. Decent bass, the best bass I heard when I compared all the SR “e” series years ago.
*SR325X* is a great headphone and I think one of the best values in audio – immediate, intimate, balanced, and semi-comfortable if worn a bit lower on the ears (good for 2-3 hours). Best Grado bass that I have heard (not heard PS500). Fairly adaptable, but they really like a good class A/B solid state amp – for me the Schiit Asgard 3 is a perfect match.
*GS1000* is a great audiophile headphone with a balanced open sound. Accurate bass, great at tempo. Clean timbre, a champ at digging through layers in a recording. I think they have a good synergy with tubes. Good with the Asgard 3, but not exceptional. These are also the most comfortable headphones I have ever worn... if it was not for the incredible sound (at times), I would forget they are on my head. 
*Amps Dacs used:*

*Darkvoice, Asgard 3* (single-ended), *THX789* (Balanced in) with the Schiit Modius DAC


----------



## jonathan c (May 16, 2022)

Plautus001 said:


> I have done some more listening to the *Grado GS1000 (OG)* and after trying them with various amps, they seem to sound their best on my Darkvoice (with upgraded tubes). The THX789 and Schitt Asgard 3 did not match the GS1000 as well to my ears.


Interesting. I assume that the DV has a relatively high output impedance as an OTL tube h/p/a. The 789 and and A3 have very low (typical) output impedances. I have found the 789 to be linear, dry….anechoic. What was it about the A3 / GS1000 sound that seemed ‘off’?


----------



## Plautus001 (May 16, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> Interesting. I assume that the DV has a relatively high output impedance as an OTL tube h/p/a. The 789 and and A3 have very low (typical) output impedances. I have found the 789 to be linear, dry….anechoic. What was it about the A3 / GS1000 sound that seemed ‘off’?


I know, the Darkvoice shouldn't work with the GS1000 OG, but it does (also with SR60e).  The SR325X does not like the Darkvoice.

The Asgard 3 is warrner and yet more immediate than the THX789 single ended.  The THX789 is really at its best balanced.

Listening to the GS1000 OG on the Asgard 3 sounds good (especially on high gain), but I find the combo of Darkvoice and GS1000 OG to be "magic".


----------



## jonathan c

Like one of my other favourites (cnc backweight-modded Senn HD600), the RS1x has an uncanny ability to_ ‘scale up’ _/ ‘rise to the occasion’ when the ante is ‘upped’ with the system gear. The RS1x _is _a ‘gateway’ to astonishing sound. For what it offers and _can offer_, the RS1x is a sweet deal.


----------



## Stevko

clundbe1 said:


> Got to hurry on then if you want to buy one from your homeland. Just a couple left and Cayin are missing parts to make new ones I heard. Could be propoganda... But of course, its no problem getting it outseas 👍.


Take it from NAT if possible.
Gonna sell my schiit stack first. Dont use it


----------



## ESL-1 (May 17, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> Nice setup…great tube. I do _like/prefer _the F-pads on Hemp & RS1x…Getting ready for some Gradeo (Grado rodeo 🤠…)


Did I hear “Gradeo”?  👩‍🌾


----------



## jonathan c

I know that I praise the RS1x (too much? 🤫) but resistance is…resistance is…


----------



## ESL-1 (May 17, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> I know that I praise the RS1x (too much? 🤫) but resistance is…resistance is…


Not TOO Much but well described and obviously very well enjoyed so it is quite proper to share….. 

It’s all in the details……

My RS1 Vintage jumped into the third photo (the big ham).


----------



## jonathan c

ESL-1 said:


> Not TOO Much but well described and obviously very well enjoyed so it is quite proper to share…..
> 
> It’s all in the details……
> 
> My RS1 Vintage jumped into the third photo (the big ham).


The RS1 is gorgeous. The RS1x…where is the lettering?


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


> Nice setup…great tube. I do _like/prefer _the F-pads on Hemp & RS1x…Getting ready for some Gradeo (Grado rodeo 🤠…)


I do find the Hemps stock pads "louder". I am guessing that it is because the drivers are sitting right on your ears.
I have been using my refreshed BA pads on both the Hemps and GH2's. Without super detailed listening, they sound very similar. I think the GH2's are smoother but I am not positive. I might plug them both into my V220 with different ear pads and then compare them.


----------



## Shane D

Shamburg said:


> I have the Black Label and also the Pro. Both are outstanding.


I love some bass boost on my Grado's.


----------



## jonathan c

Shane D said:


> I do find the Hemps stock pads "louder". I am guessing that it is because the drivers are sitting right on your ears.
> I have been using my refreshed BA pads on both the Hemps and GH2's. Without super detailed listening, they sound very similar. I think the GH2's are smoother but I am not positive. I might plug them both into my V220 with different ear pads and then compare them.


When I switch from Fs to Gs on either Hemp or RS1x, the volume knob has to go to ‘noon’ from ‘10 o’clock’ to maintain the same perceived volume. Definitely due to the drivers being ‘pushed’ further away from the ears.


----------



## Plautus001

jonathan c said:


> When I switch from Fs to Gs on either Hemp or RS1x, the volume knob has to go to ‘noon’ from ‘10 o’clock’ to maintain the same perceived volume. Definitely due to the drivers being ‘pushed’ further away from the ears.


My GS1000 OG with stock G cush needs x2 the volume compared to the SR325X with stock flats.


----------



## majo123

Plautus001 said:


> I have done some more listening to the *Grado GS1000 (OG)* and after trying them with various amps, they seem to sound their best on my Darkvoice (with upgraded tubes). The THX789 and Schitt Asgard 3 did not match the GS1000 as well to my ears.
> 
> The *GS1000* really shine on well recorded tracks including, acoustic, multi-layered, detailed, etc.
> 
> ...


From memory ps500e reminds me of the 325x in ways but I have not had 5 mins to compare yet! ...il check them together tomorrow if I get 5 mins or soon, do a little comparison.


----------



## movinIron (May 17, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> The RS1 is gorgeous. The RS1x…where is the lettering?


Also interesting - what about the headband color?!
Good ol‘ Joe G. is still having the advantage of getting his hands on pre-series models.
It‘s all about the neighborhood…
I‘m so jealous. 🙂


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I think the RS-1X is gorgeous in person, but I like more radical designs than most audiophiles. 

I was able to track down an original PS500. At first listen the sub bass is *certainly* more prevalent, and the overall sound seems a little more congested and less resolute, but I'll need to go back and forth a bit. I don't think I'd be pleased if I paid full price for it, but at the used price it's an interesting novelty. Switching from the PS500 to the resolution and separation of a competent planar magnetic might as well be night and day. The aluminum shell is unusual, it appears to be aluminum painted silver which is then engraved with an infill of white. I actually like the overall balance better, but I like more bass than most. I'd take the PS500e with EQ in a heartbeat, whereas the PS500 might be better for plugging into a portable.


----------



## jonathan c

Well, well… 👀 here!…rocking the eve…


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Jonathan you have quite the collection it seems!


----------



## jonathan c

Thank you…


----------



## Menkau-ra

jonathan c said:


> Nice setup…great tube. I do _like/prefer _the F-pads on Hemp & RS1x…Getting ready for some Gradeo (Grado rodeo 🤠…)


What are those tubes and adapters on your Lyr?


----------



## Menkau-ra

jonathan c said:


> I have, on Hemp & RS1x, alternated between Fs and Gs. I find myself with the Fs more often. _For me_ at this point, F = involving listen, G = relaxing listen.


I love my Hemps and I was looking into buying RS1x. What do I expect different in the sound?


----------



## quentinspriggs

jonathan c said:


> Nice setup…great tube. I do _like/prefer _the F-pads on Hemp & RS1x…Getting ready for some Gradeo (Grado rodeo 🤠…)


RS1x sound nice for EDM


----------



## jonathan c

quentinspriggs said:


> RS1x sound nice for EDM


Agreed. A (the?) prerequisite is detailed tactile bass/midbass that does not “bleed” into the lower midrange. ☑️


----------



## jonathan c

Menkau-ra said:


> I love my Hemps and I was looking into buying RS1x. What do I expect different in the sound?


More detail, more tactility.


----------



## jonathan c

Fun pairing of the evening….Focal Clear (🤨, not a Grado!) with RA-1 !! Great dynamics…battery power inert/silent background !!…


----------



## Zachik

jonathan c said:


> Fun pairing of the evening….Focal Clear (🤨, not a Grado!) with RA-1 !! Great dynamics…battery power inert/silent background !!…


I started looking for a RA-1 again... 
The seller I paid to more than a week ago, took my money and ran. Total radio silence. I guess he won't get very far with $200 or so  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Stevko

sold my schiit stack yesterday. Maybe I should look for a RA-1


----------



## Plautus001

Zachik said:


> I started looking for a RA-1 again...
> The seller I paid to more than a week ago, took my money and ran. Total radio silence. I guess he won't get very far with $200 or so  🤷‍♂️


Sorry to hear that...terrible


----------



## newworld666

Does anybody know if the recent Grado thick cables (GS3000e) have internally 4 wires available to try to make a rather simple jack swap change from the 6.35mm plug to a 4.4mm balanced plug ?
I can't find anything clear on the web, it seems some managed to do with some older Grado headphones..


----------



## majo123 (May 19, 2022)

newworld666 said:


> Does anybody know if the recent Grado thick cables (GS3000e) have internally 4 wires available to try to make a rather simple jack swap change from the 6.35mm plug to a 4.4mm balanced plug ?
> I can't find anything clear on the web, it seems some managed to do with some older Grado headphones..


As far as I know it's 8 wires

https://www.grado.co.uk/gs3000e-heaphones.html


----------



## Stevko

Someone who's tried Grado with Apogee Groove?


----------



## Menkau-ra

Stevko said:


> Someone who's tried Grado with Apogee Groove?


I did. Nothing special.


----------



## Stevko

Most people listen to Grado with a full size amp. Hard to find dongle dac/amp recommendations


----------



## Menkau-ra

Stevko said:


> Most people listen to Grado with a full size amp. Hard to find dongle dac/amp recommendations


The Groove is good with Grado. It has plenty of power to drive them. All other dongles are balanced or they would have less power when single ended.


----------



## Stevko (May 19, 2022)

only use SE. most dongels are Balanced and have a fancy LCD display.

I only need a dongle.
so far:

* Dragonfly
*Apogee Groove
*Earmen Eagle or Sparrow

? Cayin RU6
?Lotoo PAW S1

(both balanced and fancy lcd)


----------



## clundbe1

Stevko said:


> sold my schiit stack yesterday. Maybe I should look for a RA-1


Hifishark.com


----------



## paulrbarnard

Stevko said:


> Most people listen to Grado with a full size amp. Hard to find dongle dac/amp recommendations


Loving my RS1i with the Mojo2. Sounds better than my Woo WA7.


----------



## TheRealDz

newworld666 said:


> Does anybody know if the recent Grado thick cables (GS3000e) have internally 4 wires available to try to make a rather simple jack swap change from the 6.35mm plug to a 4.4mm balanced plug ?
> I can't find anything clear on the web, it seems some managed to do with some older Grado headphones..


I believe they have 4 wires per channel.  That would make things pretty cramped on an aftermarket 4.4mm plug.  You will need some solid soldering skills to pull that one off...


----------



## qua2k (May 19, 2022)

Stevko said:


> Most people listen to Grado with a full size amp. Hard to find dongle dac/amp recommendations


Cayin C9 is amazing portable. Has balanced and SE 3.5. 3.5 is plenty to drive any Grado even on low gain using it. @majo123 has recommended Cayin RU6 many many times in this thread. Lotoo S2 likely would work as well. Plenty of non full-size options out there, Grado are very easy to drive.


----------



## majo123 (May 19, 2022)

TheRealDz said:


> I believe they have 4 wires per channel.  That would make things pretty cramped on an aftermarket 4.4mm plug.  You will need some solid soldering skills to pull that one off...


It is but doable , you can also solder a link wire to each pair if not much room around the terminal and keep the actual pairs closer  to the insulation gripper Inside the jack..just use slightly thicker guage than a single of the grado that way you won't lose much if anything fidelity ... well not seriously noticeable anyway.
 just use decent audio wire.
It's a good way around it if really cramped.


----------



## PhenixS1970 (May 19, 2022)

Sounds great with Lotoo S2 (Classifieds listed as going to break my neck one day tripping over all the toys I have).


----------



## Stevko

paulrbarnard said:


> Loving my RS1i with the Mojo2. Sounds better than my Woo WA7.


Read a lot about mojo2. But the white noise issue scares me.


----------



## Stevko (May 19, 2022)

PhenixS1970 said:


> Sounds great with Lotoo S2 (Classifieds listed as going to break my neck one day tripping over all the toys I have).


Trying to keep it down. Sold some gear yesterday😜


----------



## Stevko

qua2k said:


> Cayin C9 is amazing portable. Has balanced and SE 3.5. 3.5 is plenty to drive any Grado even on low gain using it. @majo123 has recommended Cayin RU6 many many times in this thread. Lotoo S2 likely would work as well. Plenty of non full-size options out there, Grado are very easy to drive.


Considering RU6. Maybe I order one. Not sure yet. I like the nice color that cobalt has


----------



## PhenixS1970

Stevko said:


> Considering RU6. Maybe I order one. Not sure yet. I like the nice color that cobalt has


I had DF Cobalt for a while and I found it too bright with G.


----------



## Zachik

Plautus001 said:


> Sorry to hear that...terrible


Between Reverb and PayPal - I am sure I will get my money back. 
Just annoyed because I thought I got a decent deal on the RA-1... sigh...


----------



## PhenixS1970

Zachik said:


> Between Reverb and PayPal - I am sure I will get my money back.
> Just annoyed because I thought I got a decent deal on the RA-1... sigh...


Damn, hope it works out for you.  When selling something I always raise an invoice with PP and include the confirmed shipping address in the comment section (anyone can raise a PP invoice).  I never accept ‘I will transfer funds to your PP’ (unless PP F&F which some people still do). If you send colli to what turns out not to be the PP confirmed address you have 0 to say if the buyer files a claim.  Similarly as a buyer I request a PP invoice.


----------



## Zachik

PhenixS1970 said:


> Damn, hope it works out for you.  When selling something I always raise an invoice with PP and include the confirmed shipping address in the comment section (anyone can raise a PP invoice).  I never accept ‘I will transfer funds to your PP’ (unless PP F&F which some people still do). If you send colli to what turns out not to be the PP confirmed address you have 0 to say if the buyer files a claim.  Similarly as a buyer I request a PP invoice.


Purchase was done on Reverb. PayPal G&S (not F&F) - so I am protected as a buyer.
It is just a matter of annoyance / disappointment. 

Honestly, I do not think it was a scam. Why bother with a $200 item?!  
Most likely the seller forgot about it (and not checking his emails), or god forbid something happened to the seller...


----------



## paulrbarnard

Stevko said:


> Read a lot about mojo2. But the white noise issue scares me.


It exists but is typically way over hyped. I’ve had one instance of noise due to not plugging the usb in fully. That was not loud so probably not the infamous white noise issue. Most people never experience any noise. As with any product the reports of “issues” get far more attention than they probably warrant. The flip side of that is the sound is sublime and the DSP EQ a massive game changer. All in a small portable unit with long battery life.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9 (May 19, 2022)

majo123 said:


> It is but doable , you can also solder a link wire to each pair if not much room around the terminal and keep the actual pairs closer  to the insulation gripper Inside the jack..just use slightly thicker guage than a single of the grado that way you won't lose much if anything fidelity ... well not seriously noticeable anyway.
> just use decent audio wire.
> It's a good way around it if really cramped.


Yup! I've done 8 x 23 gauge on a Furutech 4.4mm, as long as you are careful you'll be fine. That was for someone's Susvara so the extra wire is helpful. With a sensitive Grado there would likely be very little if any difference between 4 and 8 wires. I've always assumed the 8 and 12 wire cables were more of a marketing exercise for Grado (or maybe redundancy?), although it does help keep the wires above the Y split from getting twisted as much, so that I like.




> Honestly, I do not think it was a scam. Why bother with a $200 item?! Most likely the seller forgot about it (and not checking his emails), or god forbid something happened to the seller...


Some sellers aren't great with communication or are high volume. Hopefully it surfaces soon. I actually had an eBay seller pass after I purchased a processor from them. That was quite an ordeal to rectify.


----------



## Shane D

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you...my precious GH2's!
I was going through some paperwork a few weeks ago and came across my original receipt. I smiled and decided to put it in my phone calendar.
My GH2's were ordered 4yrs ago today. My longest (by far) surviving headphones. These will probably NEVER be sold. And I guess an early birthday gift to them was 
freshened up BA pads.


----------



## movinIron (May 19, 2022)

Stevko said:


> Considering RU6. Maybe I order one. Not sure yet. I like the nice color that cobalt has


The Questyle M12 has an a little earthier sound than the Dragonflies and definitely the Groove.
It also sounds slightly more warm than the Dragonfly Red, which I sensed the most warm of these.
The Groove caused instantly battery warnings on 2 iPhones.
A positive review (in german) with the hemp made me give the M12 a try.
https://musicalhead.de/2021/06/30/hoertest-questyle-m12/
It really drives an HD800S to impressive volumes and costs little more than a third of the Cobalt.


----------



## whatsup4nb

listening Amy Winehouse at the BBC through Hemp phone. The music is so enjoyable. What a talent! It’s like listening a good pair of speaker. Very detail very realistic.


----------



## jonathan c

Menkau-ra said:


> What are those tubes and adapters on your Lyr?


The tubes are GEC L63 / CV1067. Each is a single triode tube: ‘half of a 6SN7’. The adapter is a 6J5+6J5 —> 6SN7 _impeccably _built by Head-Fier @Deyan.


----------



## majo123 (May 20, 2022)

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Yup! I've done 8 x 23 gauge on a Furutech 4.4mm, as long as you are careful you'll be fine. That was for someone's Susvara so the extra wire is helpful. With a sensitive Grado there would likely be very little if any difference between 4 and 8 wires. I've always assumed the 8 and 12 wire cables were more of a marketing exercise for Grado (or maybe redundancy?), although it does help keep the wires above the Y split from getting twisted as much, so that I like.
> 
> 
> 
> Some sellers aren't great with communication or are high volume. Hopefully it surfaces soon. I actually had an eBay seller pass after I purchased a processor from them. That was quite an ordeal to rectify.


Yeah I doubt if anything truly noticeable fidelity wise and it can make it a lot less fiddly depending on the jack ...it's a lot easier to solder one wire to the contact than two and some of the 4.4 connectors the solder points/rings are very close so it can be a fine margin between a possible short, especially with 8 X Grado cable.


----------



## jonathan c

Zachik said:


> I started looking for a RA-1 again...
> The seller I paid to more than a week ago, took my money and ran. Total radio silence. I guess he won't get very far with $200 or so  🤷‍♂️


Recourse to seller / to platform?


----------



## Zachik

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Some sellers aren't great with communication or are high volume. Hopefully it surfaces soon. I actually had an eBay seller pass after I purchased a processor from them. That was quite an ordeal to rectify.


The RA-1 is the ONLY item listed by him on Reverb - so not a high volume excuse... The thought of "maybe the poor guy just died on me" did cross my mind. 



jonathan c said:


> Recourse to seller / to platform?


Reverb support team is working with me on resolving the issue. I told them I am still interested in the item - so if they manage to get a response from the seller, I will be happy if I get the RA-1. If not - I want my money back. Either solution is acceptable.

I have to admit:
I bought DOZENS of items from eBay and from sellers on the Head-Fi classifieds. Literally dozens. Seller going dark after payment is made - is a new one for me!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

If you consider it part of the journey, the day an RA-1 shows up on your doorstep will be so much sweeter. Consider this part of your important initiation to the inner circle of the Grado cult. We welcome you with open arms


----------



## Stevko

whatsup4nb said:


> listening Amy Winehouse at the BBC through Hemp phone. The music is so enjoyable. What a talent! It’s like listening a good pair of speaker. Very detail very realistic.


Yeea. Amy and Grado=Good combo 👍😊


----------



## Stevko

new ifi dongle:

https://ifi-audio.com/products/go-bar/


----------



## gingerchoco

Shane D said:


> Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you...my precious GH2's!
> I was going through some paperwork a few weeks ago and came across my original receipt. I smiled and decided to put it in my phone calendar.
> My GH2's were ordered 4yrs ago today. My longest (by far) surviving headphones. These will probably NEVER be sold. And I guess an early birthday gift to them was freshened up BA pads.



Looking great. Do the BA pads change the sound for the better, or is it a more comfort thing? Considering a similar set up at the moment. Found out my local retailer has a new GH2 in stock, but it's a bit pricey and considering the newer rs1x is basically the same cost and all the good reviews the newer X drivers are getting the decision is difficult to make. Hemps sounded pretty good too at a much lower price.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

gingerchoco said:


> Looking great. Do the BA pads change the sound for the better, or is it a more comfort thing? Considering a similar set up at the moment. Found out my local retailer has a new GH2 in stock, but it's a bit pricey and considering the newer rs1x is basically the same cost and all the good reviews the newer X drivers are getting the decision is difficult to make. Hemps sounded pretty good too at a much lower price.


I'd go for the GH2 if you have a shot at one. Not because its better, just harder to find. The RS1x will be around for years.


----------



## Shane D

gingerchoco said:


> Looking great. Do the BA pads change the sound for the better, or is it a more comfort thing? Considering a similar set up at the moment. Found out my local retailer has a new GH2 in stock, but it's a bit pricey and considering the newer rs1x is basically the same cost and all the good reviews the newer X drivers are getting the decision is difficult to make. Hemps sounded pretty good too at a much lower price.


I found the original pads hurt my ears. And I didn't care for the knock off G-cush that I had. I find the BA pads super comfortable and like the sound very much. Haven't used any other pads in years.


----------



## TheRealDz

Shane D said:


> I found the original pads hurt my ears. And I didn't care for the knock off G-cush that I had. I find the BA pads super comfortable and like the sound very much. Haven't used any other pads in years.


You had me intrigued with the BA pads...until I saw that they were $145. 😳😳😳


----------



## Stevko




----------



## Shane D (May 20, 2022)

TheRealDz said:


> You had me intrigued with the BA pads...until I saw that they were $145. 😳😳😳


Not cheap. When I bought mine, they were about $220.00, landed in Canada. I hummed and hawed for months before taking the plunge. While I have made MANY ill advised purchases in the headphone world, these were a winner, for me.


----------



## Plautus001

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I'd go for the GH2 if you have a shot at one. Not because its better, just harder to find. The RS1x will be around for years.


I prefer "solid wood" over the epoxy composite of the newer models.


----------



## henriks




----------



## gingerchoco

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I'd go for the GH2 if you have a shot at one. Not because its better, just harder to find. The RS1x will be around for years.


Makes sense, guess I can always have a shot at the newer models in the future.



Shane D said:


> I found the original pads hurt my ears. And I didn't care for the knock off G-cush that I had. I find the BA pads super comfortable and like the sound very much. Haven't used any other pads in years.


Thanks for the insight!


----------



## newworld666 (May 21, 2022)

So finally I just joined the Grado fan Club ....

I can't say much about it, though I had some surprises and a rather  difficult starting experience !!!!

When I received the headphone, I had a serious impaired sound on the left driver, I had to open the left can and see what is happening with the cable (as there was some real issue when pushing the cable inside the can.

I noticed that the driver is not glued to the wood, so it was much easier than expected to open it and take it off.
I could fix the cable issue and even a probable magnet issue ???? I had to psh deeper the magnet too => then every thing went really fine.

The main surprise is that this Grado really needs a lot of power as soon as we want to apply some Parametric EQ (we have to lower by -8db the pre amp to avoid any distortion before adjustments).

I tried different way (with Hiby R6pro, Fiio M11, Fiio M17, SMSL SU-9+THX 887) and I can only really use the FIIO M17 (SQ is clearly improved in DC enhanced mode) or at best, it seems to be with with the SMSL SU-9 + THX 887.
As expected, It's really comfortable to keep the Headphone on my ears.
Probably I will change the 6.35mm plug for a balanced 4.4mm plus (as it seems really easy to do)

There is, of course, *a real lack of sub low frequencies (20 to 80hz) *compared to my HEDDPHONE One, DCA Stealth or my IEM Vision Ears EXT.... So, clearly, this headphone won't suit with some "electronic" impacts (ultra low frequency) which can be like real fast kicks in the throat with some tracks like with Tom Morello (Battle Sirens) or some ultra deep rumble like with Max Richter (Cradle to the Grave),....  This is not a big deal for me, as I expected it when I bought this Grado GS3000E, and because such type of music is a very small percentage of my more or less 40.000 tracks on my NAS or what I listen from Qobuz.

As I said, it's less ten 20 hours I use it, and I will need some few months before enjoying fully like any of my actual IEM or Headphone.
But, though I had to fix some issues with the cable and magnet, I still think this Grado GS3000E will find a nice place on my music station between the ultra powerful and heavy Heddphone One and the perfect to travel or work at office but closed headphone DCA Stealth...


----------



## Shane D

newworld666 said:


> So finally I just joined the Grado fan Club ....
> 
> I can't say much about it, though I had some surprises and a rather  difficult starting experience !!!!
> 
> ...


Did you buy them new? If so, for that kind of money, I would be looking for a replacement.


----------



## newworld666 (May 21, 2022)

Shane D said:


> Did you buy them new? If so, for that kind of money, I would be looking for a replacement.


No I wanted to buy it in Europe .. so I bought a used GS300e for 1400€ (new one are sold 2390€) In US used one seems to be more or less 1000 $, which is really cheaper than in Europe.


----------



## Shane D

newworld666 said:


> No I wanted to buy it in Europe .. so I bought a used GS300e for 1400€ (new one are sold 2390€) In US used one seems to be more or less 1000 $, which is really cheaper than in Europe.


That's too bad. Hopefully you get it running 100%. I know that in Canada they are about $2,500.00. Beautiful headphone though.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

_Hey man, is that your new RS1x ?_

Indeed. Got them a a couple weeks ago.

_How do you like them ?_

I dont wanna talk about the cable.

_Ohhhkayyy . . . how about the sound?_

They sound delightful. Like my gold 325i and the Harman Target had a baby. But I dont wanna talk about the cable.

_Are they more musical, or more analytical ?_

When I play music through them they are extremely musical.  When I listen to a philosophy lecture with them they are extremely analytical.

_Those triple wood cups look pretty sweet !_

IMHO they are the coolest wooden cups on any headphone this side of ZMF. Thats is the main reason why I bought them despite having 18 other Grados. But  I dont wanna talk about the cable.

_What amps do they pair with ?_

Yes.

_So, like, they would pair well with my Intergalactic Endgame TS 9000 with the special tubes that they recovered from the wreckage at Roswell ?_

Yes.

_And with my 1986 vintage Walkman that I bought off of a homeless guy in Detroit ?_

Yes.

_How do they compare with your other Grados ?_

You know that meme where the guy is with his girlfriend, but he's checking out another girl that's walking by ? I'm the guy, RS1x is the other girl, and all my other headphones are the girlfriend. 

But I dont wanna talk about the cable.

_How long do they need to burn in ?_

I dont recommend actually burning them, but just let them get a little toasty on the outside, like S'Mores around a campfire.

_Can you give us a detailed breakdown and ranking of them relative to all your other Grados based on Aristotle's original treatise on the
45 most important attributes for headphones?_

Sure, but only 44 attributes. I dont wanna talk about the cable.


"He who shall not be named"
_ 










"The 'Other Girl' in the meme"


_


----------



## majo123

Joaquin Dinero said:


> _Hey man, is that your new RS1x ?_
> 
> Indeed. Got them a a couple weeks ago.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a new Disney song...."we don't talk about cable " "no no"


----------



## majo123

I reckon you could pull a car out of a ditch with it...
Love X series .... apart from he who must not be named.


----------



## Shane D (May 21, 2022)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> _Hey man, is that your new RS1x ?_
> 
> Indeed. Got them a a couple weeks ago.
> 
> ...


I feel like this applies to EVERY damn cable in the Grado world. Testing out my new to me Hemps keeps reminding me of how much I HATE their cables!

Back to a 'phone with a Hart Audio Cable attached today. Yesssss.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I think the standard length leaves something to be desired too. Typically if you’re listening on your desk or from your pocket, 3.3-4 feet is ideal, and if you’re running from a system on a stand, 8-10 feet is more typical. 6ft standard with a 15 foot extension seems odd to me.


----------



## jonathan c

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> I think the standard length leaves something to be desired too. Typically if you’re listening on your desk or from your pocket, 3.3-4 feet is ideal, and if you’re running from a system on a stand, 8-10 feet is more typical. 6ft standard with a 15 foot extension seems *odd *to me.


…it is odd…21 feet…🤪🤣


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Shane D said:


> I feel like this applies to EVERY damn cable in the Grado world. Testing out my new to me Hemps keeps reminding me of how much I HATE their cables!
> 
> Back to a 'phone with a Hart Audio Cable attached today. Yesssss.


All the annoying twisties of a regular Grado cable,  but somehow twice as stiff. It's like they specially engineered a "solution" to make a bad thing even worse. 

Damn do they sound really, really, really good though. They might have ruined me for other Grados.


----------



## majo123

Joaquin Dinero said:


> somehow twice as stiff. It's like they specially engineered a "solution


Viagra cable


----------



## majo123

The one on the 80x is like it too but thinner ... infact guage wise it's about right for the higher X series .
It makes the 80x almost impossible on the go although they wouldn't be much good because of sound leakage too.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

majo123 said:


> Viagra cable


If I'm listening for more than 4 hours should I see a doctor ?


----------



## majo123

Joaquin Dinero said:


> If I'm listening for more than 4 hours should I see a doctor ?


That cable ain't going soft anytime soon. ... My advice is have a break


----------



## carboncopy

newworld666 said:


> No I wanted to buy it in Europe .. so I bought a used GS300e for 1400€ (new one are sold 2390€) In US used one seems to be more or less 1000 $, which is really cheaper than in Europe.


Did you buy it here on head-fi? It seems someone sold you a defective unit 

As for the new price, you can buy it at most for 2000EUR.


----------



## movinIron

Joaquin Dinero said:


> All the annoying twisties of a regular Grado cable,  but somehow twice as stiff. It's like they specially engineered a "solution" to make a bad thing even worse.
> 
> Damn do they sound really, really, really good though. They might have ruined me for other Grados.


No way!
😉


----------



## jonathan c

Joaquin Dinero said:


> If I'm listening for more than 4 hours should I see a doctor ?


Do you become _hard_ of hearing?….🤣🤣


----------



## ESL-1

Huh?


----------



## Zachik

HE SAID.... oh, nevermind!


----------



## newworld666 (May 22, 2022)

carboncopy said:


> Did you buy it here on head-fi? It seems someone sold you a defective unit
> 
> As for the new price, you can buy it at most for 2000EUR.



It's difficult to be 100% sure that it was a defective and not just some circumstances ..
I bought it here on Head-Fi, but I could rather easily fix it up, though I had to pull out the driver from the can and reposition correctly the cable.. And I think I pulled the magnet and reposition it deeply in the driver.
As now this unit seems to be very promising for comfort and sound quality (though ultra low frequencies are missing), I don't want to rethink about this issue... and just enjoy and see if it will be as complementary as I was dreaming of for a few months.


----------



## carboncopy (May 22, 2022)

A couple of random thoughts.

I was yesterday the whole day in München at the High end show. I listened to every headphone there. The new ZMF, T+A Sol P, Abyss Diana TC, Spirit Torino (almost all of them), HE1000Se, Susvara, 1266 TC, the new Stax, the Raal SR1a, Final D8000 you name it.

The first thing I noticed the almost all "systems" were severly sub-optimal on the source side. Even the best systems (Feliks Envy) was fronted with a Rose audio player (which is kinda OK in my book). Lot of them were driven with portable devices.

Maybe that's the reason that I found only two "system" which I thought was on the level on the sound quality of what I am having at home. One was the new Stax (with a the big Stax amp and don't know what kind of source) and Raal togehter with the new Raal tube amp. The latter was the star for me.

I have a system which is head over heels compared to most of the head-fi systems I see here. Maybe because I am coming of tens of years of two channel speaker audio. I am not saying that I am a source first guy. I think everything matters and different components can screw up the sound in very different ways. So, it's always a chain. I don't name here everything, but my DAC is the Aries Cerat Heléne, that goes into the Trafomatic Head 2 as a preamp which drives the Enleum 23R. There are still other elements in the system (cabling, power management, resonance controll) but the thing is, all this electronics are driving either a HEMP or a GS3000e. Absolutly insane for many, because the HEMP is sooo very effective, why use anything more then a Dragonfly Red. It will drive it loud enough.

True. But let me repeat my self. My system with the HEMP on it's end rivalled or bested headphone systems were the headphones were several thousand EUR worth. Actually almost every one of them.

I have nothing to gain with saying this and I can accept when something is better (that's why I will give the Raal a second listen). It was just the conclusion of the day.

The other being - what I am always saying - do not underestimate the scaling capacity of a Grado. It's enorm.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Grado RA-1 battery powered for $99. It's a little beat up but great price! 

https://www.audiogon.com/listings/l...y-powered-headphone-amp-low-price-solid-state

(no affiliation)


----------



## HeatFan12

Grado cables are fun!


----------



## Zachik

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Grado RA-1 battery powered for $99. It's a little beat up but great price!
> 
> https://www.audiogon.com/listings/l...y-powered-headphone-amp-low-price-solid-state
> 
> (no affiliation)


Someone beat me to this one. Sigh. Still trying to get a RA-1 at a reasonable price.........


----------



## jonathan c

HeatFan12 said:


> Grado cables are fun!


Spanking Grado headphones (that have these cables) with tube amps is _‘funner’…😂🤣_


----------



## BobG55 (May 23, 2022)

Zachik said:


> Someone beat me to this one. Sigh. Still trying to get a RA-1 at a reasonable price.........


There is one for sale on Canuck Audio Mart, page 2 for $300 Canadian which converts roughly to about $234 US.  With all original packaging and documentation.  It’s been in the sales ads for 28 days so you may even try and bargain for a few bucks off if he’s a bit anxious, waiting for a buyer.

https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/det...reference-ra-1-battery-powered-headphone-amp/


----------



## Plautus001

Zachik said:


> Someone beat me to this one. Sigh. Still trying to get a RA-1 at a reasonable price.........


I was tempted,  but only to US


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Zachik said:


> Someone beat me to this one. Sigh. Still trying to get a RA-1 at a reasonable price.........


Still nothing from the seller on Reverb?


----------



## Zachik

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Still nothing from the seller on Reverb?


No, and Reverb support team is on it since Friday. I guess if seller doesn't respond to them - they would just issue a full refund.
I would much rather have the RA-1 than refund, but at this point I doubt this seller would respond to anyone, let alone ship anything!


----------



## HeatFan12

jonathan c said:


> Spanking Grado headphones (that have these cables) with tube amps is _‘funner’…😂🤣_


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9 (May 23, 2022)

Anyone happen to know how large the edition was of Bushmills Grado? I tried searching but didn't find anything.

EDIT: After some digging it looks like ~125.


----------



## ESL-1

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Anyone happen to know how large the edition was of Bushmills Grado? I tried searching but didn't find anything.
> 
> EDIT: After some digging it looks like ~125.


----------



## ESL-1

I would think that is not counting the ones that went directly to Bushmills as it was their custom order with Grado.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

ESL-1 said:


> I would think that is not counting the ones that went directly to Bushmills as it was their custom order with Grado.


Could be, I was only able to find one reference from a seller on an old ad posting.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jonathan c said:


> A key ingredient to my astonishment / delight with the RA-1 is the dynamic range and the retention of detail retrieval across that range. So much for needing a ‘megadollar’ external LPS…👍


2x 9V batteries are a megadollar LPS. Just add up the price of batteries over a few years


----------



## gimmeheadroom

carboncopy said:


> Look at Audiogd. They have everything. Big alucase, big trafo, balanced all the way...you name it, they have it twice and for a fair price. To bad I can't stand them for more then 5 minutes. But most of the buyers would purchase an Audiogd because of it's build. (And then leave the hobby if because it´s not fun somehow anymore.)



Wow, I have a reaction 180 degrees away from you on Sennheiser and Audio-gd. Does that mean I shouldn't buy a pair of Grados?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

movinIron said:


> So why not doing the cables inhouse? It‘s a simple 6 feet PVC (ok, maybe something special) hose, where they fiddle, starting from y end, 4, 8 or 12 wires in.



Once you see a Hifiman cable, you will never complain about other companies headphone cables again, as long as you live...


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> I think, we all agree with the sound and retro shape/cup design. Wouldn't it be great if Grado could offer the standard model and offer detachable cable/alternate headbands, sliders, the yokes at reasonably priced optional extras?



A detachable cable needs to be the default, not optional, and not at an extra charge.


----------



## qua2k

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Anyone happen to know how large the edition was of Bushmills Grado? I tried searching but didn't find anything.
> 
> EDIT: After some digging it looks like ~125.


The 125 total seems very very low. I believe they were sold on the Grado 4ourears website at different times/years. They sold out once when released, then they came back a year or so later available and sold out quite fast again.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I was finally able to find one that wasn't crazy priced. The box needed a little bit of work but with some feed and wax and wood glue it's in pretty decent shape. It's a very thoughtful design. The box reminds me a lot of Booker's Bourbon for which I have an affinity (when I can find it and can spare c-note to waste on a bottle of hooch). The travel pouch actually is pretty similar to what I came up with on the drawing table as my cable pouch design: boldly embroidered heavyweight canvas with a zipper top. They used a nice waxed canvas and a YKK zipper, I chose to add a nice plaid-patterned liner and a less costly zipper as heavy duty YKKs cost tons you have to buy hundreds of something, but maybe they'll make it on the next run. I think we were both inspired by Filson (or perhaps Frost River or Orvis). 

The wood cups are still in great shape as they are sealed. I was able to check out the venting on the back. Someone was also thoughtful enough to increase the cable length to ~8 feet on these.

Anyway, very pleased to have finally found a copy of my most desired custom run.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

gimmeheadroom said:


> A detachable cable needs to be the default, not optional, and not at an extra charge.


Grado is a famously stubborn company, you either develop Stockholm syndrome or you move on


----------



## Stevko

gimmeheadroom said:


> Wow, I have a reaction 180 degrees away from you on Sennheiser and Audio-gd. Does that mean I shouldn't buy a pair of Grados?


Buy a pair of 225! You will like them for sure


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Stevko said:


> Buy a pair of 225! You will like them for sure


Hah, I'm pining for a pair of RS1X. I don't have the money for them right now though.


----------



## Stevko

gimmeheadroom said:


> Hah, I'm pining for a pair of RS1X. I don't have the money for them right now though.


Take 225/325 instead. You can thank me later


----------



## lukipela

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Anyone happen to know how large the edition was of Bushmills Grado? I tried searching but didn't find anything.
> 
> EDIT: After some digging it looks like ~125.


I think I’ve read somewhere that its about 350 all together.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Stevko said:


> Take 225/325 instead. You can thank me later


I wouldn't mind having a 325 in the stable. But I gotta me some of that triple wood goodness eventually


----------



## jonathan c

In the vein of post #52,926….Yes, ‘get some of that triple wood goodness’ !!


----------



## Menkau-ra

jonathan c said:


> In the vein of post #52,926….Yes, ‘get some of that triple wood goodness’ !!


Do you prefer RS1x over Hemps or Hemps are still a good choice? I don't know if it's worth to upgrade for me from Hemps to RS1x.


----------



## jonathan c

Menkau-ra said:


> Do you prefer RS1x over Hemps or Hemps are still a good choice? I don't know if it's worth to upgrade for me from Hemps to RS1x.


•  I prefer RS1x to the Hemp overall: detail, dynamics, imaging. I own both RS1x and Hemp.
•  Hemp is a musically genuine and _fun_ headphone without glaring weaknesses. There are recordings (CD) where I prefer Hemp to RS1x - I do not use equalisation.
•  If you can own both, own both. Each is rewarding in its own way and each does not displace the other.


----------



## Menkau-ra

jonathan c said:


> •  I prefer RS1x to the Hemp overall: detail, dynamics, imaging. I own both RS1x and Hemp.
> •  Hemp is a musically genuine and _fun_ headphone without glaring weaknesses. There are recordings (CD) where I prefer Hemp to RS1x - I do not use equalisation.
> •  If you can own both, own both. Each is rewarding in its own way and each does not displace the other.


The Hemps are very strange headphone. They have a small sound stage, low on details, sometimes they are sibilant, super uncomfortable, bad layering, no separation, cheap build quality, stupidly thick cable and etc... but some how they became my daily headphone. I can't explain why. Technically they are no more than a $100 headphone. My first pair of Hemps cracked the next day and I sent them back and never planed to buy them again. But then I couldn't sleep and had to purchase them again. Then sold them. And now I have a 3rd pair. I decided no matter what do not sell them again.
There is some magic in Hemps.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Menkau-ra said:


> Do you prefer RS1x over Hemps or Hemps are still a good choice? I don't know if it's worth to upgrade for me from Hemps to RS1x.


I think the answer to both your questions is yes 😁. The Hemps are absolutely great. The RS1x is arguably a notch better.


----------



## jonathan c

Menkau-ra said:


> The Hemps are very strange headphone. They have a small sound stage, low on details, sometimes they are sibilant, super uncomfortable, bad layering, no separation, cheap build quality, stupidly thick cable and etc... but some how they became my daily headphone. I can't explain why. Technically they are no more than a $100 headphone. My first pair of Hemps cracked the next day and I sent them back and never planed to buy them again. But then I couldn't sleep and had to purchase them again. Then sold them. And now I have a 3rd pair. I decided no matter what do not sell them again.
> There is some magic in Hemps.


I have experienced _none _of the sonic attributes that you mention at the start 🤷🏻‍♂️. I had a split cup and Grado replaced it for me as quickly as possible 👍.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

jonathan c said:


> •  I prefer RS1x to the Hemp overall: detail, dynamics, imaging. I own both RS1x and Hemp.
> •  Hemp is a musically genuine and _fun_ headphone without glaring weaknesses. There are recordings (CD) where I prefer Hemp to RS1x - I do not use equalisation.
> •  If you can own both, own both. Each is rewarding in its own way and each does not displace the other.



Easily agree on this. RS1x indeed more mature headphone overall. 

There is something about really intimate vocal and bass punch on Hemp that make it special though.


----------



## Menkau-ra

jonathan c said:


> I have experienced _none _of the sonic attributes that you mention at the start 🤷🏻‍♂️. I had a split cup and Grado replaced it for me as quickly as possible 👍.


I've got my pair directly from Grado's website. They are not fake for sure. I noticed that my first Hemps were much lighter color. The latest revisions of Hemp are darker.


----------



## ESL-1

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Could be, I was only able to find one reference from a seller on an old ad posting.


Where’s Sherlock when you need him?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

ESL-1 said:


> Where’s Sherlock when you need him?


Probably at Holm(es)


----------



## ESL-1

Menkau-ra said:


> The Hemps are very strange headphone. They have a small sound stage, low on details, sometimes they are sibilant, super uncomfortable, bad layering, no separation, cheap build quality, stupidly thick cable and etc... but some how they became my daily headphone. I can't explain why. Technically they are no more than a $100 headphone. My first pair of Hemps cracked the next day and I sent them back and never planed to buy them again. But then I couldn't sleep and had to purchase them again. Then sold them. And now I have a 3rd pair. I decided no matter what do not sell them again.
> There is some magic in Hemps.


They also must keep you from falling asleep at night. 

 Had you time with any of them to break them in?  “In my opinion” for the Hemp a minimum 50 hours but they are more evolved as you hit and surpass 100 hours.  My RS1x took well over twice as long to really sound on target for me.

“Don’t sell” the Hemp!


----------



## Menkau-ra

ESL-1 said:


> They also must keep you from falling asleep at night.
> 
> Had you time with any of them to break them in?  “In my opinion” for the Hemp a minimum 50 hours but they are more evolved as you hit and surpass 100 hours.  My RS1x took well over twice as long to really sound on target for me.
> 
> “Don’t sell” the Hemp!


The were on my burning in rig for at least 100hrs.

 I am thinking to try one of ZMF Grado pads.


----------



## ESL-1

Menkau-ra said:


> The were on my burning in rig for at least 100hrs.
> 
> I am thinking to try one of ZMF Grado pads.


I would be curious as to your impressions if you do eventually buy the Z pads.

PS the most popular headphone model of all time, Sennheiser HD414, the first commercially produced open air design.  They made quite a splash.


----------



## Zachik

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> I was finally able to find one that wasn't crazy priced. The box needed a little bit of work but with some feed and wax and wood glue it's in pretty decent shape. It's a very thoughtful design. The box reminds me a lot of Booker's Bourbon for which I have an affinity (when I can find it and can spare c-note to waste on a bottle of hooch). The travel pouch actually is pretty similar to what I came up with on the drawing table as my cable pouch design: boldly embroidered heavyweight canvas with a zipper top. They used a nice waxed canvas and a YKK zipper, I chose to add a nice plaid-patterned liner and a less costly zipper as heavy duty YKKs cost tons you have to buy hundreds of something, but maybe they'll make it on the next run. I think we were both inspired by Filson (or perhaps Frost River or Orvis).
> 
> The wood cups are still in great shape as they are sealed. I was able to check out the venting on the back. Someone was also thoughtful enough to increase the cable length to ~8 feet on these.
> 
> Anyway, very pleased to have finally found a copy of my most desired custom run.


Photos, please?


----------



## PhenixS1970 (May 24, 2022)

So, my honeymoon period of the new Alessandro PRO (tuned rs1x) comes to an end.

For critical listening these had about 150h of play time and system used: AK sr25 ->Mojo 2 as dac/pre -> Cayin C9 as power amp, tube mode.

I never heard the original rs1x but I have had the previous gen A-PRO (e-drivers) and still have GH1, RS1 button and sr225x.  I also used to have GH2, PS500 (first gen), GS3000e, sr325x, GS1000i and Hemp.

In short, I find that this Grado is trying (too) hard…not to sound like a Grado.  I have iem which are better if I want to go for a more technical & balanced sound.  Considering my experiences with Hemp and sr225x I find the low end seriously lacking (yes, it seems better under control but imo some fun is removed).

I am always very curious what drops out of the Grado 🎩 but this is the first time I made up my mind so fast so I am returning these.

Obviously YMMV and it is not really clear how ‘tuned’ these Alessandro G are.


----------



## Menkau-ra

ESL-1 said:


> I would be curious as to your impressions if you do eventually buy the Z pads.


I will post it here. So far I use the stock F pads, the G pads have thinner sound.


----------



## jonathan c

ESL-1 said:


> Where’s Sherlock when you need him?


At Watson Elementary School…😜


----------



## ESL-1

jonathan c said:


> At Watson Elementary School…😜


Sounds a bit foggy to me old boy.


----------



## majo123

jonathan c said:


> …and those are driven by a _Felix_ Euforia 🤣🤣🤣…and not listening to Three Dog Night…🤣👎🤣👎…





Menkau-ra said:


> The Hemps are very strange headphone. They have a small sound stage, low on details, sometimes they are sibilant, super uncomfortable, bad layering, no separation, cheap build quality, stupidly thick cable and etc... but some how they became my daily headphone. I can't explain why. Technically they are no more than a $100 headphone. My first pair of Hemps cracked the next day and I sent them back and never planed to buy them again. But then I couldn't sleep and had to purchase them again. Then sold them. And now I have a 3rd pair. I decided no matter what do not sell them again.
> There is some magic in Hemps.


I agree with some of this but not all...the build isn't great for the cost apart from the cups themselves which I love and definitely less than £100.
The audio is actually pretty good not totl but none the less pretty good and better than any £100 headphone I have heard, I think they at there price range and above and I would take these over say a senn hd 650 any day of the week.
Staging is average not huge not small, layering is ok again not totl but good, I would in no way call these sibilant, if you think these are then try 325e which are definitely brighter lol. I find most of what you get out of any grado is what you put in, i.e source and material and also comes down to your hearing preferrences too  ...
But good to see there your daily driver.


----------



## Menkau-ra

majo123 said:


> I agree with some of this but not all...the build isn't great for the cost apart from the cups themselves which I love and definitely less than £100.
> The audio is actually pretty good not totl but none the less pretty good and better than any £100 headphone I have heard, I think they at there price range and above and I would take these over say a senn hd 650 any day of the week.
> Staging is average not huge not small, layering is ok again not totl but good, I would in no way call these sibilant, if you think these are then try 325e which are definitely brighter lol. I find most of what you get out of any grado is what you put in, i.e source and material and also comes down to your hearing preferrences too  ...
> But good to see there your daily driver.


It depends on pads. When I switched from F pads to G pads there was definitely bigger sound stage, better separation, but they become more sibilant and the tuning is different. I prefer the F pads for that, I get more information from the music because the drivers are more close to my ears.


----------



## majo123

Menkau-ra said:


> It depends on pads. When I switched from F pads to G pads there was definitely bigger sound stage, better separation, but they become more sibilant and the tuning is different. I prefer the F pads for that, I get more information from the music because the drivers are more close to my ears.


I have to confess I have tiny ears even though I'm not too small , this means that most grado pads tend to sit between on ear and over ear.
 I have found some copies on AliExpress of L cush that I like and been using on ps500e and just literally trying them on hemp...I find pads like most of headphones in general debatable because just like inner ear (different stage different acoustics) the size and shape of your ear will determine ... that's not to say giving a guide or opinion is wrong more what works for one may not work for all.....
anyway il post my link to them , I liked them and worked for me especially on the ps500e ...

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mPLtuOS


----------



## majo123

Hey guys does anyone own a ps500e and rs1x?? Looking for a bit of a comparison , expecting better staging on the rs1x but how about imaging etc??? Anyway thanks guys.


----------



## ESL-1 (May 26, 2022)

carboncopy said:


> A couple of random thoughts.
> 
> I was yesterday the whole day in München at the High end show. I listened to every headphone there. The new ZMF, T+A Sol P, Abyss Diana TC, Spirit Torino (almost all of them), HE1000Se, Susvara, 1266 TC, the new Stax, the Raal SR1a, Final D8000 you name it.
> 
> ...


I agree that there are source issues at many displays, lack of sound quality and limited selection being the chief culprits. Of course a show environment is never going to be the best way to judge gear.

At the NYC CanJam one company had their way over $10,000 TOTL on demo.  I listened and came away unimpressed.  When my buddy tried it later as soon as he started listening he looked around and then asked the rep if they were playing a binaural source.  They answered yes and he politely gave them back the phones.  He was pissed 😡 that they snuck that in without letting him know. 
Best bet is if you bring some good listening material of your own on a DAP.

Shows are still great fun, especially the fellowship aspect which wonderful and interesting.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

ESL-1 said:


> At the NYC CanJam one company had their way over $10,000 TOTL on demo.  I listened and came away unimpressed.  When my buddy tried it later as soon as he started listening he looked around and then asked the rep if they were playing a binaural source.  They answered yes and he politely gave them back the phones.  He was pissed 😡 that they snuck that in without letting him know.
> Best bet is if you bring some good listening material of your own on a DAP.


As in a binaural recording or binaural post-processing? Great suggestion though, you should have a few go-to tracks with you so you can compare apples to apples. 

@carboncopy any impressions of the Spirit Torino headphones despite the sub-optimal setup? The utilization of a passive radiator on some of the headphones is interesting.


----------



## carboncopy

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> As in a binaural recording or binaural post-processing? Great suggestion though, you should have a few go-to tracks with you so you can compare apples to apples.
> 
> @carboncopy any impressions of the Spirit Torino headphones despite the sub-optimal setup? The utilization of a passive radiator on some of the headphones is interesting.


They were decent enough, there was a new, smaller one, that was also good. But somehow the magic was not there for me. It failed to captivate me. Could be the circumstance. I listened every one of them, except the Valkyre. It was on silent display. Very nice customisation options with very cool headbands and colours.

But from what I heard there I would choose Grado evey day over it.  Not much I know, but I listened over 20 (or more) headphones that day.


----------



## Plautus001

carboncopy said:


> They were decent enough, there was a new, smaller one, that was also good. But somehow the magic was not there for me. It failed to captivate me. Could be the circumstance. I listened every one of them, except the Valkyre. It was on silent display. Very nice customisation options with very cool headbands and colours.
> 
> But from what I heard there I would choose Grado evey day over it.  Not much I know, but I listened over 20 (or more) headphones that day.


Which Grado (s)?


----------



## movinIron (May 25, 2022)

ESL-1 said:


> Where’s Sherlock when you need him?


He transformed into something… Strange!

OK, we maybe find him here:
https://bakerstreetirregulars.com/

I, personally, carry him around on my phone.
(Audible / Stephen Fry: "...it was reading the Sherlock Holmes stories as a boy that first turned me on to the power of writing and storytelling." )
Love listening to (t)his received pronounciation over RS1e’s.

Your avowed audiobook listener,
J. Wiggins


----------



## newworld666 (May 26, 2022)

After nearly 2 weeks, I got it and I am
Still playing with the GS3000e trying different sources/amps.
Still finding it's quite promising (SQ and comfort).
And still surprised, how amp power can improve SQ of the GS3000e... Basically, it seems to be far more demanding regarding power than I heard on the web till now.

This time I played with the Centrance M8V2 connected with BT APTX to my android Z Fold 3..


----------



## TooFrank

FWIW: Just needed to spend some money on something luxurious So two new headbands from Turbulent for my GS2000e and the RS1X. Now happy again


----------



## Brandfuchs

I'd say hemp, as my first Grado, is oddly amazing.
At the time I was planning to grab a Grado, my friends told me 'why not grab a limited Grado,' so initially I was thinking of buying a gh4, but unfortunately I can't even find a pre-owned gh4 by that time, so I bought the hemp instead.
My first impression was: What, a wobbly headband, a tiny metallic pole for scale adjustment, it definitely looks like a toy for 4-year-old kids and can't even last for ten days, but you're telling me this is a limited version?
Well I was soon settled down after hearing it a bit, although it's not like Focal that you can 'see' at a glance where your money is being spent, nor the ones that provide with great amount of details. But I think there is definitely a 'magic' that keeps me listening.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Brandfuchs said:


> I'd say hemp, as my first Grado, is oddly amazing.
> At the time I was planning to grab a Grado, my friends told me 'why not grab a limited Grado,' so initially I was thinking of buying a gh4, but unfortunately I can't even find a pre-owned gh4 by that time, so I bought the hemp instead.
> My first impression was: What, a wobbly headband, a tiny metallic pole for scale adjustment, it definitely looks like a toy for 4-year-old kids and can't even last for ten days, but you're telling me this is a limited version?
> Well I was soon settled down after hearing it a bit, although it's not like Focal that you can 'see' at a glance where your money is being spent, nor the ones that provide with great amount of details. But I think there is definitely a 'magic' that keeps me listening.


There's a handcrafted charm to them for sure. 

Also, am I the only one that calls them "hemp-phones"?


----------



## topofthepop1

I am thinking about trying to buy the PS1000 chrome again but how does it sound in 2022 ? I used to love it but it was many years ago and it looks so good


----------



## gimmeheadroom




----------



## ESL-1

Brandfuchs said:


> I'd say hemp, as my first Grado, is oddly amazing.
> At the time I was planning to grab a Grado, my friends told me 'why not grab a limited Grado,' so initially I was thinking of buying a gh4, but unfortunately I can't even find a pre-owned gh4 by that time, so I bought the hemp instead.
> My first impression was: What, a wobbly headband, a tiny metallic pole for scale adjustment, it definitely looks like a toy for 4-year-old kids and can't even last for ten days, but you're telling me this is a limited version?
> Well I was soon settled down after hearing it a bit, although it's not like Focal that you can 'see' at a glance where your money is being spent, nor the ones that provide with great amount of details. But I think there is definitely a 'magic' that keeps me listening.


And unlike some high end brands that as an example come out with a TOTL at $4000.  After less than a year later they lower the price to $3000 for the same model.  Nice way to lose $1000 of your investment and a real THANK You for the early buyers. After generating some low cost the retail eventually comes back to $4000.  Now the retail of this same as earlier design now has a $4400 retail price messing with everyone.  Did I mention they also like to keep adding and changing other models.

Just a few random thoughts.


----------



## ESL-1 (May 26, 2022)

topofthepop1 said:


> I am thinking about trying to buy the PS1000 chrome again but how does it sound in 2022 ? I used to love it but it was many years ago and it looks so good


No longer a current model but they do show up for sale on occasion.  It certainly holds it own in performance and value.   A friend just scored a PS1000 used and made him happy as he liked it better than couple of PS1000e he tried in the past including mine.

Good luck


----------



## gimmeheadroom

ESL-1 said:


> And unlike some high end brands that as an example come out with a TOTL at $4000.  After less than a year later they lower the price to $3000 for the same model.  Nice way to lose $1000 of your investment and a real THANK You for the early buyers. After generating some low cost the retail eventually comes back to $4000.  Now the retail of this same as earlier design now has a $4400 retail price messing with everyone.  Did I mention they also like to keep adding and changing other models.
> 
> Just a few random thoughts.


<cough> HIFIMAN <cough>


----------



## ESL-1

gimmeheadroom said:


> <cough> HIFIMAN <cough>


cough - <F’’”c””> cough!

They are not alone.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

I don't know who that is!


----------



## Zachik

Focal, I assume...


----------



## jonathan c

…as in ‘f##kall’…😏


----------



## ESL-1

jonathan c said:


> …as in ‘f##kall’…😏


Yeah! what he said ☝🏻


----------



## Zachik

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Still nothing from the seller on Reverb?





Zachik said:


> No, and Reverb support team is on it since Friday. I guess if seller doesn't respond to them - they would just issue a full refund.
> I would much rather have the RA-1 than refund, but at this point I doubt this seller would respond to anyone, let alone ship anything!


Quick update:
I just got a full refund from Reverb. So: no money lost, but no RA-1 in hand...


----------



## newworld666

Another whole day playing with the GS3000e .. and Sony with Nayparm mod WM1A+ Centrance Ampersand or again Fiio M17..
It's still not clear to know which combo I prefer, though I have spent hours with many configurations, I just caught that even getting clear and fast impacts at 30hz or even less is possible with the Grado, assuming we use a powerful amp, and we apply proper Parametric EQ.
Now, as I think, I will probably need some more power to move fully this headphone, I think I will go the way to do some mod to the GS3000e and change from a Single End Connection to a balanced Connection and maybe enjoy at a new level my portable amps.


----------



## Zachik

@newworld666 - I love your photos!!!


----------



## Stevko

Friday! 😊


----------



## Stevko (May 27, 2022)

This album sounds pretty good with Grado


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9 (May 27, 2022)

I've been doing a lot of pad swapping lately between all of Grado's official pads, TTVJ flats, all AliExpress varieties, and Geekria pads. For smaller Grados I believe the best sound goes to TTVJ flats, but for sessions longer than 1 hour the award goes to Geekria comfort pads. They have the pleasant feel of Grado comfies with most of the mid-bass increase from TTVJ flats along with a little bit of added clarity. They are effectively comfies with a quarter mod made professionally. They're $12 from Amazon or their site (no affiliation) which makes them $2 more than comfies but half the price of TTVJ flats. Granted if you are using a $750 RS-1X the difference between $12 and $25 is probably irrelevant, but these are now my go-to pads at any price. I do have some merino wool and cashmere pads from another Grado enthusiast coming, so I'll update if those unseat my current "champ"   ...and yes, I just spent several hundred dollars on foam... please don't tell my wife!


----------



## Plautus001

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> I've been doing a lot of pad swapping lately between all of Grado's official pads, TTVJ flats, all AliExpress varieties, and Geekria pads. For smaller Grados I believe the best sound goes to TTVJ flats, but for sessions longer than 1 hour the award goes to Geekria comfort pads. They have the pleasant feel of Grado comfies with most of the mid-bass increase from TTVJ flats along with a little bit of added clarity. They are effectively comfies with a quarter mod made professionally. They're $12 from Amazon or their site (no affiliation) which makes them $2 more than comfies but half the price of TTVJ flats. Granted if you are using a $750 RS-1X the difference between $12 and $25 is probably irrelevant, but these are now my go-to pads at any price. I do have some merino wool and cashmere pads from another Grado enthusiast coming, so I'll update if those unseat my current "champ"   ...and yes, I just spent several hundred dollars on foam... please don't tell my wife!


Do you have a link - please?


----------



## jonathan c

Stevko said:


> Friday! 😊


Which can do you prefer…? 🤣


----------



## Stevko

jonathan c said:


> Which can do you prefer…? 🤣


Both! One sounds good and the other tastes gooood!😊😍


----------



## jonathan c

Stevko said:


> Both! One sounds good and the other tastes gooood!😊😍


I expected the Heineken to sound metallic and the RS2e to taste dry & chewy…🤷🏻‍♂️🤪


----------



## Stevko (May 28, 2022)

Haha.

Rs2 more detailed and better bass.
(Compared to 225e and/or heineken.
But sometimes it is too much!😜
The tr-amp sounds good.But I hate charging.
But still searcing for a dongle dac.
A guy are selling a Centrance HDdac.
A good match with Grado?
Need something mellow/engaging.
Best advice so far! RU6….??


----------



## majo123

Stevko said:


> Haha.
> 
> Rs2 more detailed and better bass.
> (Compared to 225e and/or heineken.
> ...


Well you know my feelings on the subject , r2r all the way with my grado.....I have been buying/ trying a lot of gear over the years and certain products for me and my tastes have stood out for value ease of use and of course audio quality. ...Ru6 is one of them.


----------



## Stevko

majo123 said:


> Well you know my feelings on the subject , r2r all the way with my grado.....I have been buying/ trying a lot of gear over the years and certain products for me and my tastes have stood out for value ease of use and of course audio quality. ...Ru6 is one of them.


I know. And you are not alone. Many people like it.


----------



## Stevko

One of them:

https://andyaudiovault.com/donglemadness


----------



## funkymartyn (May 28, 2022)

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> I've been doing a lot of pad swapping lately between all of Grado's official pads, TTVJ flats, all AliExpress varieties, and Geekria pads. For smaller Grados I believe the best sound goes to TTVJ flats, but for sessions longer than 1 hour the award goes to Geekria comfort pads. They have the pleasant feel of Grado comfies with most of the mid-bass increase from TTVJ flats along with a little bit of added clarity. They are effectively comfies with a quarter mod made professionally. They're $12 from Amazon or their site (no affiliation) which makes them $2 more than comfies but half the price of TTVJ flats. Granted if you are using a $750 RS-1X the difference between $12 and $25 is probably irrelevant, but these are now my go-to pads at any price. I do have some merino wool and cashmere pads from another Grado enthusiast coming, so I'll update if those unseat my current "champ"   ...and yes, I just spent several hundred dollars on foam... please don't tell my wife!


Hi , can you explain or show a pic off the comfies . Where you say the geekria are $2 more .  I do have a couple off the geekria range.

If you mean the grado range .....I have the  S cush flat,  &  L dougnut &  the large G  cush ....
What's a Comfie  ?


----------



## majo123

Stevko said:


> I know. And you are not alone. Many people like it.


Of course it all comes down to audio preferences nothing ever set in stone, but I kept it over the Tr-amp ....and I love the Tr-amp!  ..it's not obviously got the power of the Tr-amp and this is in the Tr-amps favour but because of some grado treble response I felt it paired better, for my audio tastes anyway.

I'm literally traveling across London by train as I type using it with beyer t51p



Which also brings me to the 80x these still are amazing cans and the audio value for money is insane!... I just wish I could use them on the go like the beyer (which also are fantastic) but leak way to much... honestly guys pick up a pair of 80x if you can ,way to good audio for the money.


----------



## majo123

i had all my grado out yesterday and hand on my heart I enjoyed these 80x just as much! Obviously my others are better but what you get for price paid is insane! Try them you won't be disappointed...maybe pair with not so bright sources though.


----------



## Stevko (May 28, 2022)

Tried to order one today. But sold out😳


----------



## rasmushorn

The SR225e with shipibo pads getting some listening time today. 225e just keeps impressing me with its totally open window into the recording.


----------



## Menkau-ra

Stevko said:


> Someone who's tried Grado with Apogee Groove?


Excellent combo. The Groove has plenty of power to drive Grado and has very good treble control unlike other cheap USB dongle which can be sibilant.


----------



## Kramertc

Plautus001 said:


> Do you have a link - please?


This, I believe

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TGCDHL2?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Plautus001 said:


> Do you have a link - please?





Kramertc said:


> This, I believe
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TGCDHL2?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details


Yes that's it: https://smile.amazon.com/Geekria-Replacement-Headphones-Cushion-Earpads/dp/B00TGCDHL2/ref=sr_1_5

Legend for talking to ancient headfiers about Grado pads: 
Comfies = S
Bowls = L
Flats = F


----------



## gimmeheadroom

I think Grado pad-speak is the biggest technical hurdle for wannabe Gradoists...


----------



## jonathan c (May 29, 2022)

gimmeheadroom said:


> I think Grado pad-speak is the biggest technical hurdle for wannabe Gradoists...


There have to be some hurdles of achievement…we’re not just anybody…🤣.

As for syntax: should the plural of Grado be ‘Grados’ or ‘Gradi’…?🤔


----------



## Zachik

jonathan c said:


> As for syntax: should the plural of Grado be ‘Grados’ or ‘Gradi’…?🤔


Or just 'Grado' - both for singular and plural...


----------



## jonathan c

Zachik said:


> Or just 'Grado' - both for singular and plural...


It can also be a verb: “No thank you, honey. I will Grado”……🤣


----------



## Stevko (May 29, 2022)

majo123 said:


> i had all my grado out yesterday and hand on my heart I enjoyed these 80x just as much! Obviously my others are better but what you get for price paid is insane! Try them you won't be disappointed...maybe pair with not so bright sources though.


How much vol do you need when feeding your grado with RU6?
People says RU6 start clipping with iphone and vol over 55-60.
My plan is to use it with my iphone.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

jonathan c said:


> There have to be some hurdles of achievement…we’re not just anybody…🤣.
> 
> As for syntax: should the plural of Grado be ‘Grados’ or ‘Gradi’…?🤔



Phil Schiller, Apple’s former VP and longtime head of marketing, was once asked about how to pluralize Apple products:

https://twitter.com/pschiller/status/725791354769399808?s=21&t=_5nHNcGv7J63jdp9b9wVtg


----------



## majo123

Stevko said:


> How much vol do you need when feeding your grado with RU6?
> People says RU6 start clipping with iphone and vol over 55-60.
> My plan is to use it with my iphone.


On average about 70/80 but some say I listen too loud ...
I would definitely say 60 or above though .


----------



## majo123

Stevko said:


> How much vol do you need when feeding your grado with RU6?
> People says RU6 start clipping with iphone and vol over 55-60.
> My plan is to use it with my iphone.


I know it's more cost but something like a shanling mo is an excellent transport for it , I tried it, have an old M1 here and I couldn't tell the difference from using my phone...
Honestly I can't rec the ru6 enough with the grado it's that good IMO ......it's just that good anyway!


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Zachik said:


> Or just 'Grado' - both for singular and plural...


That doesn't work for me. I tell people, the plural of sheep is sheep and the plural of math is math.

I don't see anybody here claiming he has a bunch of Grado.


----------



## Stevko (May 29, 2022)

majo123 said:


> On average about 70/80 but some say I listen too loud ...
> I would definitely say 60 or above though .


I am often listen too loud 😊
So the ru6 will probably clip with my iphone
So yes,maybe I need a new transport


----------



## Plautus001

gimmeheadroom said:


> That doesn't work for me. I tell people, the plural of sheep is sheep and the plural of math is math.
> 
> I don't see anybody here claiming he has a bunch of Grado.


Grados 

Plural for words ending in "o"


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Plautus001 said:


> Grados
> 
> Plural for words ending in "o"


Hah! His site needs to be updated to add Grado!


----------



## jonathan c

Plautus001 said:


> Grados
> 
> Plural for words ending in "o"


But Grado is Italian…


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jonathan c said:


> But Grado is Italian…


Sorry, I think you meant "is Italiano" 

Anyway, if pizza is American, so are Grados. There! I said it


----------



## majo123

Stevko said:


> I am often listen too loud 😊
> So the ru6 will probably clip with my iphone
> So yes,maybe I need a new transport


Or switch to android


----------



## Plautus001

Plautus001 said:


> Grados
> 
> Plural for words ending in "o"


You are correct,  Latin languages add "i" for plural


----------



## Stevko (May 30, 2022)

majo123 said:


> Or switch to android


Maybe it is time to switch.
Bought an iphone 2020 SE in june 20.
I`m not an apple fan. only own one apple product.(my iphone)
Bought it because of its size and that it`s gets updates over 5 years...

edit: android phones= 3-4 years with security updates.. think I keep my iphone.
        maybe I buy a tablet or a new pc instead....


----------



## majo123

Stevko said:


> Maybe it is time to switch.
> Bought an iphone 2020 SE in june 20.
> I`m not an apple fan. only own one apple product.(my iphone)
> Bought it because of its size and that it`s gets updates over 5 years...
> ...


I'm the opposite im an android fan ... prefer the freedom, but horses for course's and each to there own.


----------



## Stevko

majo123 said:


> I'm the opposite im an android fan ... prefer the freedom, but horses for course's and each to there own.


Freedom? Google know what you have for dinner!


----------



## newworld666

Stevko said:


> Freedom? Google know what you have for dinner!


So what ? What can be the issue for you that Google, Amazon, Apple or what else know what you have for dinner tonight  ?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

The only smartphone is a dumb phone, fellas 

But even those have GPS nowadays...


----------



## Stevko

Think Google collect most data. But I have nothing to hide.
Anyway, Apple offer 6-7years security updates. Android 3-4year.


----------



## majo123

Stevko said:


> Freedom? Google know what you have for dinner!


They can' know all they like for all I care as long as my dinner is easy to make and mine lol....as said each to there own certainly not getting into that debate!


----------



## Stevko

But since we talking about sources. Anyone thats use a chromebook as a source?
(miss my cd-player, gonna keep my iphone, macbook to costly, don`t need another pc, ipad to week power supply USB)

So will a chromebook work?


----------



## Rebel Chris

Chromebook user here, works good. Both 3.5mm out and mojo2 with USB-C, with the Mojo as clear winner.


----------



## Stevko

Rebel Chris said:


> Chromebook user here, works good. Both 3.5mm out and mojo2 with USB-C, with the Mojo as clear winner.


Thanks  
Can I ask what Chromebook you use and what apps?


----------



## Menkau-ra

Rebel Chris said:


> Chromebook user here, works good. Both 3.5mm out and mojo2 with USB-C, with the Mojo as clear winner.


I totally forgot that I have a spare Chromebook. What apps do you use to play MP3, FLAC or DSD?


----------



## joseph69

Really no too happy with the Shipibo rodblocks I purchased for my PS1000, although they are very appealing, for sure.
I find the set screws to have too much resistance even when they're just slightly touching the rods, which in turn doesn't allow the cups to contour to the shape of my head naturally. I much prefer the 1/8" shaft collars that I've been using for the longest time on all my Grados...no resistance whatsoever.


----------



## Delmonaco

Midnight here, I need to wake up very early tomorrow but my 325x won't let me sleep, and worse, despite being tired from the day, I'm extremely excited listening to and rediscovering records I've listened to my whole life. This hobby, and the 325x, is awesome. So good.


----------



## Glokta

Delmonaco said:


> Midnight here, I need to wake up very early tomorrow but my 325x won't let me sleep, and worse, despite being tired from the day, I'm extremely excited listening to and rediscovering records I've listened to my whole life. This hobby, and the 325x, is awesome. So good.



Don't worry, music is going to fuel you through the day, enjoy!


----------



## Stevko

PS1000e now selling for 800USD/Euro + VAT. Worth buying? Too heavy?


----------



## joseph69

Stevko said:


> PS1000e now selling for 800USD/Euro + VAT. Worth buying? Too heavy?


The weight is distributed very nicely on both, the PS1000/2000 so I don't find them to be heavy at all.
Actually they're very comfortable IMO.Its worth depends on what it is worth to you.


----------



## Luckyleo

Good article by Moon Audio regarding all things grado.  Good for a new aficionado. 

https://www.moon-audio.com/grado-he...Baird Group Inc&dm_i=5B5W,HD6M,3940SK,1VGTW,1


----------



## ESL-1

joseph69 said:


> The weight is distributed very nicely on both, the PS1000/2000 so I don't find them to be heavy at all.
> Actually they're very comfortable IMO.Its worth depends on what it is worth to you.


I originally felt that the weight might be an issue.  I realized that was not the case when I had an opportunity some years ago to borrow a friend’s PS1000 and lived with it for several weeks.  The weight proved not to be an issue and I agree with @joseph69.  No slam dancing allowed.


----------



## protoss (May 31, 2022)

Luckyleo said:


> Good article by Moon Audio regarding all things grado.  Good for a new aficionado.
> 
> https://www.moon-audio.com/grado-headphone-guide?utm_campaign=810238_May 2022 Content Recap&utm_medium=email&utm_source=The Baird Group Inc&dm_i=5B5W,HD6M,3940SK,1VGTW,1


I didn't know that GS1000E, 2000E, and 3000E were all released in 2014?

Does anyone know when is the next statement product releasing? GS4000 or whatever the name will be?


----------



## Gippy (May 31, 2022)

protoss said:


> I didn't know that GS1000E, 2000E, and 3000E were all released in 2014?


Nope. The dates in the article are all incorrect. The GS1000e was released in 2014 alongside the whole Prestige/Reference e-series lineup. The GS2000e was released in 2016, and the GS3000e in 2018. (The GH3 and GH4 were released alongside the GS3000e but were retired after a year. I thought the GH4 was better than the RS1e for less money.)


----------



## Yanto

Vikingatheart said:


> I searched and couldn't find a fan club for Grados in general. I have only listened to the SR80is and LOVE them. I love how these cans really bring rock to life. I hope to someday try some more high end Grados. I want to see how the Grado "house sound" changes throughout the line up.


----------



## Yanto

New member here. And hopefully soon to be a new member of this Grado Fan Club too.
I previously had an old pair of SR125’s which were sold on about a year or so ago.
I’m looking to buy another pair of Prestige Series but unsure which model.
I’ll primarily use them with one of my phones as the source (to stream Tidal or Spotify), and thinking about getting an Xduoo XD05 Basic DAC/amp. I can then use them around the house, on balcony and in the garden.
I listen to a lot of Classical music - Baroque, string quartet, and solo instrument like piano, cello, guitar, flute etc. So wondering if I can get recommendations please for models that would handle this kind of music well? I would add for clarity that when I had my previous Grados I listened more to Classic Rock, Prog and Americana, no classical, hence asking how they handle that genre.
The Xduoo is a touch warmer than neutral and has an x bass feature which may help on that side of things although I don’t want overpowering or bloated bass anyway.
If I buy something like an SR80X and it’s not quite how I want it I would be interested in modding it to achieve that sound.
Just posting now as only 8 pages into this thread. It’s a great little sub group
Cheers
Ian


----------



## jonathan c

Yanto said:


> New member here. And hopefully soon to be a new member of this Grado Fan Club too.
> I previously had an old pair of SR125’s which were sold on about a year or so ago.
> I’m looking to buy another pair of Prestige Series but unsure which model.
> I’ll primarily use them with one of my phones as the source (to stream Tidal or Spotify), and thinking about getting an Xduoo XD05 Basic DAC/amp. I can then use them around the house, on balcony and in the garden.
> ...


Ahem…it’s the _greatest _little sub group 😤🤪🤣…


----------



## Yanto

jonathan c said:


> Ahem…it’s the _greatest _little sub group 😤🤪🤣…


Sorry about that! Yes you’re absolutely right. Don’t know what I was thinking 🤣


----------



## jonathan c

Yanto said:


> Sorry about that! Yes you’re absolutely right. Don’t know what I was thinking 🤣


You’re IN !!! 🎉🎊🍾🥳


----------



## Plautus001

Yanto said:


> New member here. And hopefully soon to be a new member of this Grado Fan Club too.
> I previously had an old pair of SR125’s which were sold on about a year or so ago.
> I’m looking to buy another pair of Prestige Series but unsure which model.
> I’ll primarily use them with one of my phones as the source (to stream Tidal or Spotify), and thinking about getting an Xduoo XD05 Basic DAC/amp. I can then use them around the house, on balcony and in the garden.
> ...


Can't go wrong with SR60X or SR80X but if you can swing it, the SR325X are amazing


----------



## Yanto

Plautus001 said:


> Can't go wrong with SR60X or SR80X but if you can swing it, the SR325X are amazing


Thanks for that. Been looking at deals on SR80x here. Best price is equivalent of £100GBP / $125US. 
SR60x is equivalent of £81GBP / $101US.
Not sure how those prices compare elsewhere. And I don’t really know how much difference there is between the specs and/or fr of the two models.
Watched one YouTube review where presenter stated categorically that there was absolutely zero difference, so buy the cheaper SR60x. But surely they must be different in some way?


----------



## Plautus001

Yanto said:


> Thanks for that. Been looking at deals on SR80x here. Best price is equivalent of £100GBP / $125US.
> SR60x is equivalent of £81GBP / $101US.
> Not sure how those prices compare elsewhere. And I don’t really know how much difference there is between the specs and/or fr of the two models.
> Watched one YouTube review where presenter stated categorically that there was absolutely zero difference, so buy the cheaper SR60x. But surely they must be different in some way?


I may have missed it, but I have only seen the same thing as you... not many direct comparisons of SR60X and SR80X.

I did test the "e" series in the past and I liked the 60e better than 80e.

I am pretty happy with my current stable of 60e, 325x, and GS1000 OG... but reading this forum is hard on my wallet.  😆 🤣 😂 😹 😆


----------



## Yanto

Plautus001 said:


> I may have missed it, but I have only seen the same thing as you... not many direct comparisons of SR60X and SR80X.
> 
> I did test the "e" series in the past and I liked the 60e better than 80e.
> 
> I am pretty happy with my current stable of 60e, 325x, and GS1000 OG... but reading this forum is hard on my wallet.  😆 🤣 😂 😹 😆


Can you tell me your opinion on the sound signature of the 60’s please? I appreciate the x version may be different from your e
Oh yes I can imagine. It’s a great way to spend money! 😉😄


----------



## Plautus001 (Jun 1, 2022)

Yanto said:


> Can you tell me your opinion on the sound signature of the 60’s please? I appreciate the x version may be different from your e
> Oh yes I can imagine. It’s a great way to spend money! 😉😄


Long story short... I liked the 60e and 225e the most of that series and I did not like the 325e

I went to a friend's shop to buy the 225X, but he gave me a crazy deal for open box 325x (same price as 225X) and I think i have thanked him 10 times so far... read the reviews and the magazines, many agree it is the best all rounder and in some cases not just from Grado... on the market period.

Yes, it is not comfortable after a couple of hours, but wear it a bit lower and it is more comfortable and balanced in sound.


----------



## Yanto (Jun 1, 2022)

How about the 60’s please? 👍


----------



## Plautus001 (Jun 1, 2022)

Yanto said:


> How about the 60’s please? 👍


I only have the 60e, but I like its openness  and bass compared to 80e. It is also easy to drive.


----------



## Stevko

Yanto said:


> Thanks for that. Been looking at deals on SR80x here. Best price is equivalent of £100GBP / $125US.
> SR60x is equivalent of £81GBP / $101US.
> Not sure how those prices compare elsewhere. And I don’t really know how much difference there is between the specs and/or fr of the two models.
> Watched one YouTube review where presenter stated categorically that there was absolutely zero difference, so buy the cheaper SR60x. But surely they must be different in some way?


These prices are ok. Go for a 60/80 or 225/325. You don`t need any Grado over the Prestige series.


----------



## Yanto

Plautus001 said:


> I only have the 60e bit I like its openness  and bass compared to 80e. It is also easy to drive.


Cheers for all of your help. I’m grateful.


----------



## Yanto

Stevko said:


> These prices are ok. Go for a 60/80 or 225/325. You don`t need any Grado over the Prestige series.


I’m only considering Prestige Series models now. Nothing above.


----------



## majo123

Yanto said:


> Thanks for that. Been looking at deals on SR80x here. Best price is equivalent of £100GBP / $125US.
> SR60x is equivalent of £81GBP / $101US.
> Not sure how those prices compare elsewhere. And I don’t really know how much difference there is between the specs and/or fr of the two models.
> Watched one YouTube review where presenter stated categorically that there was absolutely zero difference, so buy the cheaper SR60x. But surely they must be different in some way?


Can't comment on the 60x but the 80x are a steal IMO ... but as previously stated the 325x are the next level and if you can I would stretch to those , definitely worth it.


----------



## Yanto

majo123 said:


> Can't comment on the 60x but the 80x are a steal IMO ... but as previously stated the 325x are the next level and if you can I would stretch to those , definitely worth it.


I’ve just noticed someone selling a pair of 6 month old SR325X locally for £160


----------



## majo123

Go for it! Honestly the 80x are good but I agree the 325x are probably the sweet spot and best all rounders


----------



## Stevko

Yeaa. GO fo IT! you will not regret!


----------



## funkymartyn

Yanto  , most of us started with the good old  SR60.   Which were about £60.  Before moving up to the 80  and above.  I notice on .uk sites good prices for Sr60x,  Sr80x,   and even Sr225 X.     A, these can be pad stopped.  Grado / Geekira  etc.  And are light to wear.  Some end with the 6,2mm tip , some with smaller 3.5mm .  Depends where you're plugging into.  Hifi amp.  Portable player &  phones  ........
But also the second hand Sr325x  seems ok .  They're heavier with the  L  pads. But you can also pad swop , even with the large  G pad.  And stretch out the head band easy enough.


----------



## Yanto

Stevko said:


> Yeaa. GO fo IT! you will not regret!


Messaged. Waiting for a reply 🤞


----------



## Yanto

majo123 said:


> Go for it! Honestly the 80x are good but I agree the 325x are probably the sweet spot and best all rounders


Waiting for a reply now


----------



## Yanto

funkymartyn said:


> Yanto  , most of us started with the good old  SR60.   Which were about £60.  Before moving up to the 80  and above.  I notice on .uk sites good prices for Sr60x,  Sr80x,   and even Sr225 X.     A, these can be pad stopped.  Grado / Geekira  etc.  And are light to wear.  Some end with the 6,2mm tip , some with smaller 3.5mm .  Depends where you're plugging into.  Hifi amp.  Portable player &  phones  ........
> But also the second hand Sr325x  seems ok .  They're heavier with the  L  pads. But you can also pad swop , even with the large  G pad.  And stretch out the head band easy enough.


I could quite easily end up with 60’s or 80’s and mod them. The 6 month old 325x for sale might be a good buy. He’s 25kms away so if still available, I’d be able to try them first too


----------



## Stevko (Jun 1, 2022)

https://www.marantz.com/en-us/product/cd-players/cd60

Nice cd-player with HP out.

only 28mW out. but 3 gain settings!?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

protoss said:


> I didn't know that GS1000E, 2000E, and 3000E were all released in 2014?
> 
> Does anyone know when is the next statement product releasing? GS4000 or whatever the name will be?


I was told by Grado customer service that a GS1000X will be coming soon. I assume the 2000 and 3000 will be getting the X cables as well. 

I believe their statement product is the PS2000e which will likely be supplanted by the PS2000X.


----------



## Menkau-ra

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> I was told by Grado customer service that a GS1000X will be coming soon. I assume the 2000 and 3000 will be getting the X cables as well.
> 
> I believe their statement product is the PS2000e which will likely be supplanted by the PS2000X.


that's exciting!


----------



## Zachik

Menkau-ra said:


> that's exciting!


Not for our poor wallets...


----------



## Plautus001

Zachik said:


> Not for our poor wallets...


Which is why I bought a used GS1000 OG... to spare my wallet and still get some "solid wood" goodness.


----------



## jonathan c

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> I was told by Grado customer service that a GS1000X will be coming soon. I assume the 2000 and 3000 will be getting the X cables as well.
> 
> I believe their statement product is the PS2000e which will likely be supplanted by the PS2000X.


Wallet is supplanted by the RIP2022**…



  ** Remain In Payment


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

If they put the X cable on it that might just spare my wallet. I stripped my 60x cable down with a carpet knife. I don't see myself doing that with something worth 10-20 times more.


----------



## Zachik

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> If they put the X cable on it that might just spare my wallet. I stripped my 60x cable down with a carpet knife. I don't see myself doing that with something worth 10-20 times more.


Maybe hell just froze over, and they would come with detachable cable!


----------



## majo123

Zachik said:


> Maybe hell just froze over, and they would come with detachable cable!


I would go to a cold 7rh realm to pick it up if it did.


----------



## majo123

Maybe belsibub can fire up some decent gimbals too. .


----------



## gimmeheadroom

majo123 said:


> Maybe belsibub can fire up some decent gimbals too. .


"has a cable set aside for me, for meeeeeeee"

Gotta get it now, gotta get right outta here


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Stevko said:


> https://www.marantz.com/en-us/product/cd-players/cd60
> 
> Nice cd-player with HP out.
> 
> only 28mW out. but 3 gain settings!?


Dip dip dip dip dip dip dip dip
boom boom boom boom
get an amp


----------



## Stevko

gimmeheadroom said:


> Dip dip dip dip dip dip dip dip
> boom boom boom boom
> get an amp


Already have an amp 😜


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Stevko said:


> Already have an amp 😜


I know! Atrox all the way!


----------



## jonathan c (Jun 1, 2022)

Zachik said:


> Maybe hell just froze over, and they would come with detachable cable!


The cables _are _detachable !! Just never when you want !! 😳😳🤬🤬


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

jonathan c said:


> The cables _are _detachable !! Just never when you want !! 😳😳🤬😶‍🌫️


Technically all cables are detachable. Some of them aren't re-attachable. 😜


----------



## Menkau-ra

I found out today that I have those S cushions that I purchased last year for KPH30i and decided to try them with Hemps. First I thought it was very comfortable. But after 30 mins I noticed that the sound became veiled and dull. I switched back to F cushions.

BTW: Hemps on Mainline are amazing.


----------



## Menkau-ra

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> I was told by Grado customer service that a GS1000X will be coming soon. I assume the 2000 and 3000 will be getting the X cables as well.
> 
> I believe their statement product is the PS2000e which will likely be supplanted by the PS2000X.


it's so hard with Grado to choose what you want to buy. There are no reviews on Grados on Youtube. I purchased Hemps because of Zeos review, he was the only one who really loves them. When new PS2000X, GS1000X will come out what do we buy? Grado should send all new models to Zeos for a review.


----------



## qua2k (Jun 1, 2022)

Menkau-ra said:


> I purchased Hemps because of Zeos review, he was the only one who really loves them.


There are lots of people that love the Hemps, not just a YouTube reviewer. Your own ears are a better reviewer than anyone else can ever be. I would suggest buying and deciding for yourself and re-sell what you do not like. You may lose a low %$ but at least your ears and mind will be grateful.


----------



## Menkau-ra

qua2k said:


> There are lots of people that love the Hemps, not just a YouTube reviewer. Your own ears are a better review than anyone else can ever be. I would suggest buying and deciding for yourself and re-sell what you do not like. You may lose a low %$ but at least your ears and mind will be grateful.


 I want to see somebodies review before I buy something.


----------



## qua2k

Menkau-ra said:


> I want to see somebodies review before I buy something.


Then I would suggest subscribing to this thread or the many Grado Facebook groups. I am sure there will be plenty of people in these groups that will be purchasing and that know the Grado sound a lot better by comparison.


----------



## jonathan c (Jun 1, 2022)

Menkau-ra said:


> I found out today that I have those S cushions that I purchased last year for KPH30i and decided to try them with Hemps. First I thought it was very comfortable. But after 30 mins I noticed that the sound became veiled and dull. I switched back to F cushions.
> 
> BTW: Hemps on Mainline are amazing.


I am not surprised. For the Hemp (and the RS1x), I have found the Fs (TTVJ deluxe flats) to be the best match. I do use the Gs if I want a more spacious / less intense listen.


----------



## marts30

Shipibo pads are sooo damn comfy, loving them on my custom turbulent x build.


----------



## TheRealDz

marts30 said:


> Shipibo pads are sooo damn comfy, loving them on my custom turbulent x build.


I have an incoming set of Turbulent X for a custom build. How do you like them?


----------



## marts30 (Jun 2, 2022)

TheRealDz said:


> I have an incoming set of Turbulent X for a custom build. How do you like them?



I really like them, they're my daily at the moment. (also have hd800S, rode nth-100, he500, 325x) I modded my 325x as well with shipibo parts but I find myself using my custom x much more at the moment. 325x would still be my choice for metal but I just find the x very natural and easy listening for pretty much everything. Insanely light and comfortable with the shipibo pads and cable.

https://imgur.com/a/lpic0tB


----------



## Stevko

gimmeheadroom said:


> I know! Atrox all the way!


But I use my TR-amp most.(The Atrox don`t like my Grado EXT cable and my chromecast audio sucks)


----------



## Stevko

Menkau-ra said:


> it's so hard with Grado to choose what you want to buy. There are no reviews on Grados on Youtube. I purchased Hemps because of Zeos review, he was the only one who really loves them. When new PS2000X, GS1000X will come out what do we buy? Grado should send all new models to Zeos for a review.


zeos has many good points... But he is crazy...


----------



## uncletim

Any info on Alessandro MS2X?

I see it on the Munkong Gadget site.

they are sold out of something they are calling the Alessandro MS PRO X


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Stevko said:


> zeos has many good points... But he is crazy...


 I've watched about five minutes of him total. I would rather read a 100 page thread of people arguing over whether you need to burn in your fancy cables than watch any more.


----------



## Menkau-ra

Stevko said:


> zeos has many good points... But he is crazy...


I like his taste in headphones. I think most of the Hemp sales were done because of Zeos. He is the best person to review Grado. All other big reviewers don't like Grado.


----------



## Stevko

Menkau-ra said:


> I like his taste in headphones. I think most of the Hemp sales were done because of Zeos. He is the best person to review Grado. All other big reviewers don't like Grado.


(- PS500e)


----------



## qua2k

Menkau-ra said:


> I think most of the Hemp sales were done because of Zeos. He is the best person to review Grado.


Yikes. I think you think waay too much of this Zeos person.


----------



## Plautus001

Menkau-ra said:


> I like his taste in headphones. I think most of the Hemp sales were done because of Zeos. He is the best person to review Grado. All other big reviewers don't like Grado.


Steve Guttenberg (Audiophiliac) loves Grado

Brent Butterfield 's review of the RS2X was favorable as well


----------



## jonathan c

Menkau-ra said:


> I like his taste in headphones. I think most of the Hemp sales were done because of Zeos. He is the best person to review Grado. All other big reviewers don't like Grado.


Reminder #1:  Zeos is _not _Zeus; Reddit / YouTube is _not _Mount Olympus.

Reminder #2:  Everyone is entitled to _my_ opinion…😳😜🤣🤣🤣.


----------



## Stevko

Plautus001 said:


> Steve Guttenberg (Audiophiliac) loves Grado
> 
> Brent Butterfield 's review of the RS2X was favorable as well


Yes. One of mine youtubes favourites.
(Check out his Grado and Beyerdynamic reviews)


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jonathan c said:


> Reminder #2:  Everyone is entitled to _my_ opinion…😳😜🤣🤣🤣.



I love it, man. You and FTFY @ @bcowen outta get plaques


----------



## Menkau-ra

Plautus001 said:


> Steve Guttenberg (Audiophiliac) loves Grado
> 
> Brent Butterfield 's review of the RS2X was favorable as well


Yes, Steve has great review, but very short.
Who's Brent? What's his YT channel name?


----------



## Plautus001

jonathan c said:


> Reminder #1:  Zeos is _not _Zeus; Reddit / YouTube is _not _Mount Olympus.
> 
> Reminder #2:  Everyone is entitled to _my_ opinion…😳😜🤣🤣🤣.


Well you know what they say about opinions and A#$ h@!3$...everybody has one... 😆 🤣 😂 😹 

I think SOME reviewers offer qualified opinions.  

That being said, I would consider your opinion qualified of course.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Menkau-ra said:


> Yes, Steve has great review, but very short.
> Who's Brent? What's his YT channel name?


Its Brent Butterworth. He's the editor  at Soundstagesolo.com


----------



## jonathan c

Plautus001 said:


> Well you know what they say about opinions and A#$ h@!3$...everybody has one... 😆 🤣 😂 😹



…unless one has been reamed a new one…😳😵‍💫…



Plautus001 said:


> I think SOME reviewers offer qualified opinions.
> 
> That being said, I would consider your opinion qualified of course.



Well thank you…I try:  to convey what _I _hear and hope that it piques curiosity and interest…and to entertain a bit…🤷🏻‍♂️🤪


----------



## trellus

Menkau-ra said:


> I like his taste in headphones. I think most of the Hemp sales were done because of Zeos. He is the best person to review Grado. All other big reviewers don't like Grado.


DMS also gave the Hemp a good review.  Indeed, it was his review that made me pull the trigger on the Hemp, because if *DMS* likes a Grado, I knew it must be good, lol -- I often don't agree with his takes as I have apparently different preferences sonically, but on this one, I bought them and agreed!


----------



## Menkau-ra

trellus said:


> DMS also gave the Hemp a good review.  Indeed, it was his review that made me pull the trigger on the Hemp, because if *DMS* likes a Grado, I knew it must be good, lol -- I often don't agree with his takes as I have apparently different preferences sonically, but on this one, I bought them and agreed!


DMS turned down HD8xx and those with Hemps are my two headphones for everything. I think everybody turned down HD8xx except Zeos.


----------



## trellus

Menkau-ra said:


> DMS turned down HD8xx and those with Hemps are my two headphones for everything. I think everybody turned down HD8xx except Zeos.


I've never heard the 800S, so maybe it's a case of ignorance is bliss, because I'm happy with the 8XX and I bought mine when they were still the full $1100.


----------



## Tensen

Plautus001 said:


> Steve Guttenberg (Audiophiliac) loves Grado
> 
> Brent Butterfield 's review of the RS2X was favorable as well


Dms liked the 325x so much he bought a pair for himself.


----------



## jonathan c (Jun 2, 2022)

•  It’s Hemp time at the ‘audio loft’. Schiit Lyr 3 is a _great _h/p/a, with a 6SN7 tube, for the job.
•  Schiit Lyr 3 is a _far greater_ h/p/a, with a pair of Ken-Rad 6C5 + @Deyan adapter, for the job! Detail, excitement, fun rule!
•  With the fabled Ken-Rad bass and the natural ‘jauntiness’ of Hemp, the following Who album title comes to mind:  ‘Meaty, Beaty, Big & Bouncy’…😀


----------



## Stevko (Jun 3, 2022)

gimmeheadroom said:


> Dip dip dip dip dip dip dip dip
> boom boom boom boom
> get an amp


I am fan of all in one!
Anyone tried one of these?

https://eu.pioneer-av.com/en-GB/audio-hifi/amplifiers-receivers/d/a-converter/u-05/p/157849

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/marantz-hd-dac1.730055/


----------



## Luckyleo

Stevko said:


> These prices are ok. Go for a 60/80 or 225/325. You don`t need any Grado over the Prestige seri





Menkau-ra said:


> I like his taste in headphones. I think most of the Hemp sales were done because of Zeos. He is the best person to review Grado. All other big reviewers don't like Grado.


 This is a ridiculous comment.  Maybe I need my morning coffee.   The Hemp received almost universal positive reviews as a special headphone.  Steve Guttenberg, even DMS put aside his anti-Grado bias and liked them on Youtube.  Additionally, I've read, watched, dozens of reviews and not a single overall negative rating......  I'll go back and have more coffee.  "get off my lawn"!  Sorry.


----------



## Plautus001

trellus said:


> I've never heard the 800S, so maybe it's a case of ignorance is bliss, because I'm happy with the 8XX and I bought mine when they were still the full $1100.


Fair point... in the end the most important review is your own.

If you enjoy them that is all that  truly matters.


----------



## trellus

Plautus001 said:


> Fair point... in the end the most important review is your own.
> 
> If you enjoy them that is all that  truly matters.


Indeed -- and I don't discount that there is probably something to all the negative reviews on those cans -- just as with many Grado's -- but in the end, I really like the Grado headphones I have and I never worried that many of them were frowned upon by many reviewers. 

I don't have an X-series Grado yet, and I'm very curious about the 325X.  I had the 325e and I liked it, but sold it as I felt it was a bit redundant, already having the Alessandro MS2i and the 325i Goldies.


----------



## Plautus001

trellus said:


> Indeed -- and I don't discount that there is probably something to all the negative reviews on those cans -- just as with many Grado's -- but in the end, I really like the Grado headphones I have and I never worried that many of them were frowned upon by many reviewers.
> 
> I don't have an X-series Grado yet, and I'm very curious about the 325X.  I had the 325e and I liked it, but sold it as I felt it was a bit redundant, already having the Alessandro MS2i and the 325i Goldies.


I know I say this too much, but every time I put the SR325X on "for a minute", it takes hours for me to take them off my head.


----------



## Stevko

Luckyleo said:


> This is a ridiculous comment.  Maybe I need my morning coffee.   The Hemp received almost universal positive reviews as a special headphone.  Steve Guttenberg, even DMS put aside his anti-Grado bias and liked them on Youtube.  Additionally, I've read, watched, dozens of reviews and not a single overall negative rating......  I'll go back and have more coffee.  "get off my lawn"!  Sorry.


ridiculous? If you buy 225/325 and never try something over. You don’t know what you miss! And your prestige grado would make you happy rest of your life👍😜😊


----------



## majo123

Every ones a reviewer, every opinion matters ....this hobby/Grados it's all subjective with too many variables to be considered a science, from source to ear shape , from recording to transducer etc etc etc etc.
It's good to give opinions and help others to make a choice, but what's good is what you feel is at the end of the day..... mostly I would take majority rules over anything , 8 out of 10 cats.


----------



## headfry (Jun 3, 2022)

Luckyleo said:


> This is a ridiculous comment.  Maybe I need my morning coffee.   The Hemp received almost universal positive reviews as a special headphone.  Steve Guttenberg, even DMS put aside his anti-Grado bias and liked them on Youtube.  Additionally, I've read, watched, dozens of reviews and not a single overall negative rating......  I'll go back and have more coffee.  "get off my lawn"!  Sorry.


I would say that the SR225e is the my fave Grado all around, comfort and price included (I use the reverse pad mod). Reviews that I've read say that the SR225X is similar to the e and that its only slightly different.

Keep in mind that I listen at fairly low volumes and that I posit that Grado's in general are voiced to sound best at lower volumes than many listen at.

I don't understand those that say just get a 60 or 80, that those are good enough. I own the SR80e and while it sounds OK the SR225e is an obvious improvement and well worth the money to me. I don't use my 80e's anymore and will soon give them away. The SR225e's are so good that I sometimes think I'm listening to my GS1000i's. Are the GS1000i's worth the extra - no, if I had to do it over again I wouldn't buy them, but I do love how they sound when I want a break from my other Grado's - the GS's just sound like you have the best seat at the best sounding music venue, while the SR225e's sound more like you're in a great sounding intimate venue. But I'm glad that I own the GS1000i's as my curiosity about what I'd be missing out on would have had been troubling plus they're just beautiful in every way (and I got them used at a good price!).

I also own the GR10e's which sound amazingly good and are more refined/detailed than the 225e, for many they're the only IEM you'll ever need (again, I listen at lower volumes so YMMV),.

Still the 225's are my most used Grado and I think that the SR225e, and likely SR225X are the best bang for the buck if you're OK spending more than on the 60/ or 80's.


----------



## Stevko

headfry said:


> I would say that the SR225e is the my fave Grado all around, comfort and price included (I use the reverse pad mod). Reviews that I've read say that the SR225X is similar to the e and that its only slightly different.
> 
> Keep in mind that I listen at fairly low volumes and that I posit that Grado's in general are voiced to sound best at lower volumes than many listen at.
> 
> ...


Amen


----------



## ESL-1 (Jun 3, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> Reminder #1:  Zeos is _not _Zeus; Reddit / YouTube is _not _Mount Olympus.
> 
> Reminder #2:  Everyone is entitled to _my_ opinion…😳😜🤣🤣🤣.


I occasionally watch a review or two of Zeos, mostly for the entertainment factor or if it is a product that I am looking into.  I find that sometimes on a piece of gear that I have or know very well his thoughts come close to mine while on others he is WAY off the mark.  In that last group he sometimes leaves out details that I feel he should be aware of and be talking about.  

Of course everyone should listen to a product for themselves if at all possible.  That is the only opinion that really matters on audio.

You certainly can enjoy Zeo’s shenanigans but I would never even consider basing a purchase on his thoughts alone.  As the example brought up earlier in the thread my thought is that Z might have influenced some random sales of the Grado Hemp but only in a very small way. 

My opinion, ha ha.


----------



## clundbe1

Stevko said:


> These prices are ok. Go for a 60/80 or 225/325. You don`t need any Grado over the Prestige series.


Of course he will🤪


----------



## Stevko

clundbe1 said:


> Of course he will🤪


Yeaa.one day


----------



## Tensen

Stevko said:


> Yeaa.one day


Let’s be honest. The 60/80s are the hook that sets you on the path to more and more Grados.   Will you NEED more….no.  Will you WANT more….absolutely!  I’m still trying to figure out a way to some Rs1xs without my wife finding out lol.  She thinks I have to many already.


----------



## qua2k

Tensen said:


> I’m still trying to figure out a way to some Rs1xs without my wife finding out lol.


Struggle is real


----------



## Zachik

ESL-1 said:


> I occasionally watch a review or two of Zeos, mostly for the entertainment factor or if it is a product that I am looking into.


I used to watch his reviews, in place of a sitcom, before going to bed. It got repetitive and boring eventually... 



ESL-1 said:


> I find that sometimes on a piece of gear that I have or know very well his thoughts come close to mine while on others he is WAY off the mark.


Even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while... or alternatively, a broken clock still shows the right time twice a day...


----------



## jonathan c

Zachik said:


> I used to watch his reviews, in place of a sitcom, before going to bed. It got repetitive and boring eventually...
> 
> 
> Even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while... or alternatively, a broken clock still shows the right time twice a day...


Every so often, even solid-state…..oh, screw it !!


----------



## Menkau-ra

*!!!!!!!THIS!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jonathan c

Tensen said:


> Let’s be honest. The 60/80s are the hook that sets you on the path to more and more Grados.   Will you NEED more….no.  Will you WANT more….absolutely!  I’m still trying to figure out a way to some Rs1xs without my wife finding out lol.  She thinks I have to many already.


The hook for me was the RS1x. Then came…


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

*Friday night musings*
There's been much discussion of the new RS-1X in this thread. I was able to obtain a used pair from a dealer in NY about a month ago. Like I said I don't like burning in headphones, I prefer to get used pairs to save a few bucks and skip the burn-in process. These were so heavily broken in that the silver on the "R" and "L" was worn off. I believe that with a fresh pair of Geekria pads (comfort pads with the small hole in the middle) that the RS-1X needs no EQ for my personal taste with a very neutral amp. What is my taste? Crisp but not bright highs (compared the everyone else a bit warm) and thick punchy bass. These have bass like with the original PS-500, which is a little too heavy for some. I trusted Tyll and Skylab wholeheartedly back in the day so if you recall them, I believe the RS-1X would have checked off many of their preferences. While I EQ pretty much every headphone, these surprisingly don't need it. Quite an achievement from my perspective as I usually find Grados a little shrill and lacking in low end, and I've heard like 20 different models. RS-1X folks, it's a very mature product from our friends in NY that deserves a listen.


----------



## Menkau-ra

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> *Friday night musings*
> There's been much discussion of the new RS-1X in this thread. I was able to obtain a used pair from a dealer in NY about a month ago. Like I said I don't like burning in headphones, I prefer to get used pairs to save a few bucks and skip the burn-in process. These were so heavily broken in that the silver on the "R" and "L" was worn off. I believe that with a fresh pair of Geekria pads (comfort pads with the small hole in the middle) that the RS-1X needs no EQ for my personal taste with a very neutral amp. What is my taste? Crisp but not bright highs (compared the everyone else a bit warm) and thick punchy bass. These have bass like with the original PS-500, which is a little too heavy for some. I trusted Tyll and Skylab wholeheartedly back in the day so if you recall them, I believe the RS-1X would have checked off many of their preferences. While I EQ pretty much every headphone, these surprisingly don't need it. Quite an achievement from my perspective as I usually find Grados a little shrill and lacking in low end, and I've heard like 20 different models. RS-1X folks, it's a very mature product from our friends in NY that deserves a listen.


Do you have Hemp to compare with RS1x?


----------



## jonathan c

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> *Friday night musings*
> There's been much discussion of the new RS-1X in this thread. I was able to obtain a used pair from a dealer in NY about a month ago. Like I said I don't like burning in headphones, I prefer to get used pairs to save a few bucks and skip the burn-in process. These were so heavily broken in that the silver on the "R" and "L" was worn off. I believe that with a fresh pair of Geekria pads (comfort pads with the small hole in the middle) that the RS-1X needs no EQ for my personal taste with a very neutral amp. What is my taste? Crisp but not bright highs (compared the everyone else a bit warm) and thick punchy bass. These have bass like with the original PS-500, which is a little too heavy for some. I trusted Tyll and Skylab wholeheartedly back in the day so if you recall them, I believe the RS-1X would have checked off many of their preferences. While I EQ pretty much every headphone, these surprisingly don't need it. Quite an achievement from my perspective as I usually find Grados a little shrill and lacking in low end, and I've heard like 20 different models. RS-1X folks, it's a very *mature *product from our friends in NY that deserves a listen.


Great descriptor! It’s not old, it’s sophisticated.


----------



## Shungite Trillionaire (Jun 4, 2022)

> *Friday night musings*
> There's been much discussion of the new RS-1X in this thread. I was able to obtain a used pair from a dealer in NY about a month ago. Like I said I don't like burning in headphones, I prefer to get used pairs to save a few bucks and skip the burn-in process. These were so heavily broken in that the silver on the "R" and "L" was worn off. I believe that with a fresh pair of Geekria pads (comfort pads with the small hole in the middle) that the RS-1X needs no EQ for my personal taste with a very neutral amp. What is my taste? Crisp but not bright highs (compared the everyone else a bit warm) and thick punchy bass. These have bass like with the original PS-500, which is a little too heavy for some. I trusted Tyll and Skylab wholeheartedly back in the day so if you recall them, I believe the RS-1X would have checked off many of their preferences. While I EQ pretty much every headphone, these surprisingly don't need it. Quite an achievement from my perspective as I usually find Grados a little shrill and lacking in low end, and I've heard like 20 different models. RS-1X folks, it's a very mature product from our friends in NY that deserves a listen.





> Do you have Hemp to compare with RS1x?


Curious about this as well. Are the RS1/2x close to the Hemp? My guess would be no b/c the Hemp does seem to be on the leaner side of the spectrum.


----------



## Luckyleo

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> *Friday night musings*
> There's been much discussion of the new RS-1X in this thread. I was able to obtain a used pair from a dealer in NY about a month ago. Like I said I don't like burning in headphones, I prefer to get used pairs to save a few bucks and skip the burn-in process. These were so heavily broken in that the silver on the "R" and "L" was worn off. I believe that with a fresh pair of Geekria pads (comfort pads with the small hole in the middle) that the RS-1X needs no EQ for my personal taste with a very neutral amp. What is my taste? Crisp but not bright highs (compared the everyone else a bit warm) and thick punchy bass. These have bass like with the original PS-500, which is a little too heavy for some. I trusted Tyll and Skylab wholeheartedly back in the day so if you recall them, I believe the RS-1X would have checked off many of their preferences. While I EQ pretty much every headphone, these surprisingly don't need it. Quite an achievement from my perspective as I usually find Grados a little shrill and lacking in low end, and I've heard like 20 different models. RS-1X folks, it's a very mature product from our friends in NY that deserves a listen.


Glad you are enjoying the RS1x.  I love my pair as well.  Speaking to the "R" and "L" silver worn off.  I contacted Grado and asked for a recommendation on the proper polishing compound to use to keep the wooden cups looking their best.  I used the recommended polish but was not careful in my application.  Some got on the "R" and "L" on the head band, and the silver came off immediately.  Oh well.   Enjoy my friend.


----------



## jonathan c

I used this 👇 to touch up L and R. Fine result!


----------



## jonathan c

Shungite Trillionaire said:


> Curious about this as well. Are the RS1/2x close to the Hemp? My guess would be no b/c the Hemp does seem to be on the leaner side of the spectrum.


•  Hemp is _slightly _less detailed in its presentation than RS1x. Hemp has a _slight _bass/midbass boost which is very pleasing. Hemp is ‘jaunty’. RS1x certainly has more detail than Hemp, particularly in the bass. The treble in RS1x extends further than that in Hemp and does so without etch or glare. Voice / instrument separation is a bit greater in RS1x than in Hemp. I very much enjoy both !!
•  [Repetition: bear with me.] For both Hemp and RS1x, I alternate between F-cushions (TTVJ deluxe flats) and G-cushions (Grado). F gives me a closer perspective with more impact; G gives me more diffusion and panorama. I think of them as ‘Row F’ and ‘Row M’ seats. Both are wonderful.


----------



## Shungite Trillionaire

jonathan c said:


> •  Hemp is _slightly _less detailed in its presentation than RS1x. Hemp has a _slight _bass/midbass boost which is very pleasing. Hemp is ‘jaunty’. RS1x certainly has more detail than Hemp, particularly in the bass. The treble in RS1x extends further than that in Hemp and does so without etch or glare. Voice / instrument separation is a bit greater in RS1x than in Hemp. I very much enjoy both !!
> •  [Repetition: bear with me.] For both Hemp and RS1x, I alternate between F-cushions (TTVJ deluxe flats) and G-cushions (Grado). F gives me a closer perspective with more impact; G gives me more diffusion and panorama. I think of them as ‘Row F’ and ‘Row M’ seats. Both are wonderful.


Excellent, I've found that the Hemp gives guitars a unique twang/crunch/aggressiveness that I haven't heard from any other headphone (Geekria pads).  I assume that's what you perceive as jaunty. A local hifi shop employee, a grado aficionado, put aside his own pair because he seemed to have a favorable opinion of it as well.


----------



## jonathan c

•  In post #53,205 I am enthusiastic about the Hemp / Lyr 3 duet when the tubes are a pair of Ken-Rad 6C5.
•  Here, I am thrilled with RS1x with the same Lyr 3 configuration!  _Any_ tendency towards leanness in the RS1x bass (often recording-dependent) is gone. Ken-Rad bass fulsomeness plus RS1x air/detail make for ‘scrumptious’ listening. Acoustic bass reproduction, near & dear to me, is a pure joy. With such a great ‘foundation’, overall tonal balance _seems to be _spot-on. No ‘upward tilt’ to be had.


----------



## whatsup4nb

Tried SR80 with some Chesky Records on Spotify with DX160, man what an amazing can, at one moment I think I can part away my RS1e and Hemp. How did Grado do that? Did I wake up the wrong side of the bed?


----------



## Zachik

"Grado headphones run from $100 to $1,795, and in a few months, they will *release the GS3000x* in their Statement Series, which will be *priced at $1,995*."

Source: (sounds like he got the info from John Chen, sales manager at Grado Laboratories)
https://www.psaudio.com/copper/article/spending-time-with-the-grado-rs1x-headphones/


----------



## Menkau-ra

Zachik said:


> "Grado headphones run from $100 to $1,795, and in a few months, they will *release the GS3000x* in their Statement Series, which will be *priced at $1,995*."
> 
> Source: (sounds like he got the info from John Chen, sales manager at Grado Laboratories)
> https://www.psaudio.com/copper/article/spending-time-with-the-grado-rs1x-headphones/


$1,995 still with attached cable?


----------



## Zachik

Menkau-ra said:


> $1,995 still with attached cable?


Hell did not freeze over (as far as I know), so I would assume attached cable!


----------



## ESL-1

Luckyleo said:


> Glad you are enjoying the RS1x.  I love my pair as well.  Speaking to the "R" and "L" silver worn off.  I contacted Grado and asked for a recommendation on the proper polishing compound to use to keep the wooden cups looking their best.  I used the recommended polish but was not careful in my application.  Some got on the "R" and "L" on the head band, and the silver came off immediately.  Oh well.   Enjoy my friend.


What polish did Grado Labs recommend?  I know @JonathanC has his favorite and his woodies look great in his photos.  I use Ballistol, good for wood, metal and assorted other items.  I have used that with my precision air gun collection over the years.

Thanks


----------



## gimmeheadroom

ESL-1 said:


> What polish did Grado Labs recommend?  I know @JonathanC has his favorite and his woodies look great in his photos.  I use Ballistol, good for wood, metal and assorted other items.  I have used that with my precision air gun collection over the years.
> 
> Thanks


Ballistol has a bunch of items in the catalog these days but the basic Ballistol is just a nauseating-smelling protectant. It is not a polish.

It stinks. I mean it.

I use it for knives and other stuff, but I only use it outside.


----------



## Gippy (Jun 5, 2022)

Zachik said:


> "Grado headphones run from $100 to $1,795, and in a few months, they will *release the GS3000x* in their Statement Series, which will be *priced at $1,995*."



$200 increase. Hopefully it's still a full cocobolo cup. More notably, perhaps they might not release a GS2000x. There are some fans of the GS2000e, but as a former owner, I felt was a miss. It was their first experimentation with wood fusions, and their 50mm drivers hadn't matured yet, which led to a very scratchy sound signature.


----------



## ESL-1

gimmeheadroom said:


> Ballistol has a bunch of items in the catalog these days but the basic Ballistol is just a nauseating-smelling protectant. It is not a polish.
> 
> It stinks. I mean it.
> 
> I use it for knives and other stuff, but I only use it outside.


It does certainly have a STRONG smell to it but that usually disappears fairly quickly after using it.  I used it by hand rubbing on the gun stocks and protecting the wood and bringing up a natural shine depending on the wood.  Like your knives it worked very well on the metal blue finish on the higher end guns.   

But yes, not a polish in the traditional sense.   I sure would not want to spill a can of it anywhere, that would be nasty.


----------



## Lemondante

Got a free pair of rs1x from my friend who claims he doesn't like it. Well, my luck I guess cause I really enjoy it.


----------



## mulveling

I'm way more interested in the X revisions of PS series, whenever that is to be. GS3000e didn't do it for me. I'll at least be curious to see what the 3000X's composition is, though.


----------



## Shane D

Lemondante said:


> Got a free pair of rs1x from my friend who claims he doesn't like it. Well, my luck I guess cause I really enjoy it.


You are very, very lucky!


----------



## jonathan c

Lemondante said:


> Got a free pair of rs1x from my friend who claims he doesn't like it. Well, my luck I guess cause I really enjoy it.


What else does your friend not like 🤔😏?


----------



## Lemondante

jonathan c said:


> What else does your friend not like 🤔😏?


He has gotten rid of all other headphones he had except 1266… Hope one day he would also not like the 1266


----------



## gimmeheadroom

ESL-1 said:


> It does certainly have a STRONG smell to it but that usually disappears fairly quickly after using it.



Well that's probably because you fall to the floor unconscious. By the time you wake up, hours later, sure, the smell will have dissipated somewhat.

Or, maybe we just get it fresher since we're not all that far from the factory, and the "essence of dead man's shoes" is in full bloom


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Menkau-ra said:


> $1,995 still with attached cable?



don't worry $4500 LCD-5 comes with glued pad


----------



## Menkau-ra

TheMiddleSky said:


> don't worry $4500 LCD-5 comes with glued pad


the weight of LCD-5 headphone is probably less than a Grado cable


----------



## Stevko (Jun 6, 2022)

😊 325 and tr-amp= Amazing


----------



## rasmushorn

Stevko said:


> 😊 325 and tr-amp= Amazing


I feel the same. Even though it is a very old SR325 I have, it just sounds amazing with the TR-Amp.


----------



## Stevko

Tonigt is first time I drive my 325 with my Tr-amp.detailed,engaging. Perfect bass and soundstage


----------



## Stevko (Jun 6, 2022)

Plan was to buy the cayin RU6,think I skip it.
Will try to find a 325e instead….🙃
My old 325 has serial nr 7187


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Stevko said:


> Plan was to buy the cayin RU6,think I skip it.
> Will try to find a 325e instead….🙃
> My old 325 has serial nr 7187


Yeah but we read several times in this thread that the markings come off when you polish them, right?

So I'm thinking with some elbow grease you pair could be serial number 7


----------



## Zachik

gimmeheadroom said:


> Yeah but we read several times in this thread that the markings come off when you polish them, right?
> 
> So I'm thinking with some elbow grease you pair could be serial number 7


or better yet: 1


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Zachik said:


> or better yet: 1


Everything in moderation


----------



## Stevko

Nope. Serialnumber is engraved


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

If anyone is interested there is a Grado HF-2 available for about $350 shipped in Denmark. 








I was initially interested but found a stock pair. If you are interested in these please PM me and I can provide the contact and location of the sale. The site is hard to access even with translation tools. I have no affiliation with the seller but he was pleasant in answering my questions so I figured I'd do him a solid.


----------



## jonathan c

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/wha...d-what-do-you-still-want.181121/post-16995511


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> If anyone is interested there is a Grado HF-2 available for about $350 shipped in Denmark.
> 
> 
> 
> I was initially interested but found a stock pair. If you are interested in these please PM me and I can provide the contact and location of the sale. The site is hard to access even with translation tools. I have no affiliation with the seller but he was pleasant in answering my questions so I figured I'd do him a solid.


Some interesting aesthetic choices there but I like the cable mod.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

jonathan c said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/wha...d-what-do-you-still-want.181121/post-16995511


----------



## Yanto

Ok so I’m going to show my complete lack of knowledge here (again!)
I’m hopefully getting a pair of SR325X later this week. I’m still trying to decide on which amp/DAC to buy to use with them. My phone will be the source, streaming Tidal/Spotify.
My (stupid) question relates to balanced/unbalanced outputs. 
Can the 325X be used with an adapter on balanced outputs? Or is there absolutely no point as it won’t make any difference whatsoever? I genuine don’t know. 
Thanks for any help and for not treating me like a complete and utter idiot 🤣


----------



## Plautus001

Yanto said:


> Ok so I’m going to show my complete lack of knowledge here (again!)
> I’m hopefully getting a pair of SR325X later this week. I’m still trying to decide on which amp/DAC to buy to use with them. My phone will be the source, streaming Tidal/Spotify.
> My (stupid) question relates to balanced/unbalanced outputs.
> Can the 325X be used with an adapter on balanced outputs? Or is there absolutely no point as it won’t make any difference whatsoever? I genuine don’t know.
> Thanks for any help and for not treating me like a complete and utter idiot 🤣


The SR325X do not need too much power.

Personally I use a Schiit Modius with a Schiit Asgard 3 and I love how they click with it.

An Asgard 3 with the ESS module could be a great combo too

For $200 a Schiit Magna 3+ and Modi E is another great combination

To my ears, I like the SR325X with discreet solid state amps.


----------



## Yanto

Plautus001 said:


> The SR325X do not need too much power.
> 
> Personally I use a Schiit Modius with a Schiit Asgard 3 and I love how they click with it.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I’m tempted by the IFi Zen DAC V2. Am I right in thinking though that the balanced output would be of no use with the 325x please?


----------



## Plautus001

Yanto said:


> Thanks. I’m tempted by the IFi Zen DAC V2. Am I right in thinking though that the balanced output would be of no use with the 325x please?


You are correct and iFi is a great brand to use with the SR325X.  

There may be some here that would say they like balanced with the SR325X, but I'm not sure it is a huge difference or worth the effort.


----------



## Yanto

Thanks Plautus. The IFi is favourite at the moment so good to know that it would match well with the 325x


----------



## Stevko (Jun 7, 2022)

Think you need more than an adapter...

yes. ifi and schiit = good match with Grado. Platus001`s advice will sound good 
The schiit HEL2 is an affordible little thing with much power
Many like the zen dac or xdsd

Or check out TR-amp


----------



## Yanto

Stevko said:


> Think you need more than an adapter...
> 
> yes. ifi and schiit = good match with Grado. Platus001`s advice will sound good
> The schiit HEL2 is a affordible little thing with much power
> ...


Stevko. Re balanced it was just an inquiry really. Just wondered that as the Zen DAC v2 has balanced, would it be possible/desirable to use it? But it’s not important really.
I think I’m fairly sold on the Zen DAC v2 but I’ll check out your recommendations too. Thanks


----------



## Stevko

Yanto said:


> Stevko. Re balanced it was just an inquiry really. Just wondered that as the Zen DAC v2 has balanced, would it be possible/desirable to use it? But it’s not important really.
> I think I’m fairly sold on the Zen DAC v2 but I’ll check out your recommendations too. Thanks


I`m curious on the new ifi Go bar


----------



## Yanto

Stevko said:


> I`m curious on the new ifi Go bar


That looks very interesting indeed


----------



## newworld666

On my side, I don't know if I should have chosen a RS1X instead of the GS3000e ... but when I had to pull the trigger, the second hand GS3000e was not far more expansive than a new RS1x ... 
I have spent probably a 50 hours or more using it, and definitely the GS3000e can be falling a bit short in ultra low frequencies on, maybe, less than 10% of my tracks, severely short on 1% of them.
I am waiting for a 4.4mm balance cable and, as it seems to be very easy to do it yourself, I will change the thick and long single ended cable which should give some more margin to play with EQ and avoid severe clipping with some 1% of my tracks...
Basically, I started with the Auto PEQ found on the web from "Reference Audio Analyzer"..






As it is changing the GS3000e signature, it's probably not necessary to use all these parameters (though I like the clarity of these parameters for vocals, but it's changing significantly from the nice original Grado signature too). 

Actually, I am more investigating the ultra frequencies of these 50mm drivers, so I could :
-> limit a bit, the rather muddy side of the GS3000e (between 80 and 300 hz) 
-> and enhance a bit the frequency response between 30hz and 50hz ....

Already, as it is with those parameters .. I like the global sound quality  compared to my "open Back" reference (Heddphone One by HEDD)
I imagine, with the next balanced cable,  I will get enough power from my amps to move the GS3000e till 20hz without clipping (by lowering the global signal pre amp volume by 8 or 10db) and adjust the 15 to 30 hz range.
It's still far too early for me to know if I will keep the GS3000e ... but till now, I am not disappointed at all and listening music with it with a great pleasure.


----------



## UntilThen

I'm 7 years late to the Grado scene, in particular the GH1 but what a tone ! This is my 1st Grado and it's preloved of course. My resident headphone is the He1000se and I cannot believe the GH1 stepping up to it in treble sweetness and airiness. This is my kind of sound signature. Now to go back and digest more at what has just landed on my lap.


----------



## funkymartyn

Yanto said:


> Stevko. Re balanced it was just an inquiry really. Just wondered that as the Zen DAC v2 has balanced, would it be possible/desirable to use it? But it’s not important really.
> I think I’m fairly sold on the Zen DAC v2 but I’ll check out your recommendations too. Thanks


Hi  I'm always interested in this balanced method myself .  As some of my fiio earphones give you a free balanced cable which iv never used , as only use the normal 3.5mm mp3 players or bluetooth.    But what iv noticed is they use different end tops .  Balanced as 4 ,  3.5mm wired as 3 . 
So I expect any earphone/ headphone can be used balanced or not .  But you have to change the tip.  Not just add a adapter.   
As its still going from 4 to 3 ports  if you get me .


----------



## UntilThen

This GH1 is getting ridiculously good. I paid only $450 aussie dollars and seller gave me the G-Cush pads (no original pads) and another Turbulent Labs XL leather headband. It's looks great and feels light. I could wear the g-cush for a few hours and I feel it's even more comfortable than my He1000se.

Now looks and ergonomics would mean nothing to me if the tone didn't appeal and this is the part that gets me. It's almost the perfect tone because I listen to a lot of vocals. It's very good but I still have a preference for He1000se sound. It's very close though. Considering the price difference, it's quite shocking to me. 

Seller is a very nice guy. Told me he's selling the GH1 because he bought a GS3000e.

What Grado model would I be looking at if I wanted a slight treble lift over the GH1 and a more punchy, tighter bass. I ask because that's the difference between the GH1 and He1000se. I like the GH1 as it is though because it's very airy, clear and there's a tint of treble sweetness. There's energy and yet it's relaxing at the same time.


----------



## UntilThen

Some pictures. These are the 2 headbands I got with the GH1 and the G-Cush is on.


----------



## iFi audio

Yanto said:


> That looks very interesting indeed



In theory GO bar should work brilliantly with Grados, but not having any I can't know. Still I hope to see some feedback about that combo.


----------



## Stevko

iFi audio said:


> In theory GO bar should work brilliantly with Grados, but not having any I can't know. Still I hope to see some feedback about that combo.


Send me a gobar. And I can test it for free and add a little review into this thread..


----------



## iFi audio

Stevko said:


> Send me a gobar. And I can test it for free and add a little review into this thread..



Our reviewer stock of GO bars is pretty much maxed out at the moment so I can't promise anything, but I'll ask around. Thanks!


----------



## Stevko

iFi audio said:


> Our reviewer stock of GO bars is pretty much maxed out at the moment so I can't promise anything, but I'll ask around. Thanks!


Maybe I buy one. A guy in the gobar thread says it is good with RS2e...


----------



## Delmonaco

Yanto said:


> Thanks Plautus. The IFi is favourite at the moment so good to know that it would match well with the 325x



I have the 325x with iFi Zen Dac and I love it. To use with your phone you will need the power supply, wich addis a great sound improvement, add extra puch and clarity. 

I`m new to the hobby. Initially I was not impressed with the Zen as I used with Apple Music lossy. Later went to Tidal and it still didn't catch me, too clinical and dry for my taste. Then I went to Qobuz, wow, by far the best match for me. Lots of clarity with strong sound. I suggest you to have patience with the Zen, for me it showed its abilities slowly, as my capacity to perceve the nuances also. Oh, and the different firmwares also give it different taste, very flexible product.


----------



## Delmonaco

Delmonaco said:


> Lots of clarity with strong sound.



Great for long listening sessions, never getting fatiguing.


----------



## jonathan c

UntilThen said:


> This GH1 is getting ridiculously good. I paid only $450 aussie dollars and seller gave me the G-Cush pads (no original pads) and another Turbulent Labs XL leather headband. It's looks great and feels light. I could wear the g-cush for a few hours and I feel it's even more comfortable than my He1000se.
> 
> Now looks and ergonomics would mean nothing to me if the tone didn't appeal and this is the part that gets me. It's almost the perfect tone because I listen to a lot of vocals. It's very good but I still have a preference for He1000se sound. It's very close though. Considering the price difference, it's quite shocking to me.
> 
> ...


Probably the RS-1x.


----------



## iFi audio

Stevko said:


> Maybe I buy one. A guy in the gobar thread says it is good with RS2e...



Although that's beyond me, someone from us might reach out to you shortly


----------



## iFi audio

Delmonaco said:


> I have the 325x with iFi Zen Dac and I love it. To use with your phone you will need the power supply, wich addis a great sound improvement, add extra puch and clarity.



That's affirmative, regular power supplies used insted of USB 5V audibly improve playback. Thanks!

Edit: oops, double, sorry!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

UntilThen said:


> I'm 7 years late to the Grado scene, in particular the GH1 but what a tone ! This is my 1st Grado and it's preloved of course. My resident headphone is the He1000se and I cannot believe the GH1 stepping up to it in treble sweetness and airiness. This is my kind of sound signature. Now to go back and digest more at what has just landed on my lap.


That's a lovely looking amp, and Sowter OPTs are icing on the cake  I know with some tube amps Grados have a bit of a noise floor due to their sensitivity. Are you noticing any with the Odyssey?


----------



## UntilThen

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> That's a lovely looking amp, and Sowter OPTs are icing on the cake  I know with some tube amps Grados have a bit of a noise floor due to their sensitivity. Are you noticing any with the Odyssey?



I was rather surprised by the absence of noise when the GH1 is driven by Odyssey. On the first note of music flowing through, I couldn't help but smile because this Grado sound amazing driven by Odyssey.


----------



## Yanto

Delmonaco said:


> I have the 325x with iFi Zen Dac and I love it. To use with your phone you will need the power supply, wich addis a great sound improvement, add extra puch and clarity.
> 
> I`m new to the hobby. Initially I was not impressed with the Zen as I used with Apple Music lossy. Later went to Tidal and it still didn't catch me, too clinical and dry for my taste. Then I went to Qobuz, wow, by far the best match for me. Lots of clarity with strong sound. I suggest you to have patience with the Zen, for me it showed its abilities slowly, as my capacity to perceve the nuances also. Oh, and the different firmwares also give it different taste, very flexible product.


Once we move into our new house I’ll have fibre WiFi and I do have a brand new HP laptop that I could use as source instead of my phones. Could then power the Zen DAC via USB too, but I’ll definitely get a power adapter too.
Re streaming services. I’m limited to Spotify, Tidal, Deezer or Amazon here. Qobuz is not available in this country so that’s out!


----------



## Gippy

UntilThen said:


> What Grado model would I be looking at if I wanted a slight treble lift over the GH1 and a more punchy, tighter bass.


Take a look at the GH4. I personally haven't listened to any of the x-series models so no opinion on that, but everyone's reporting they're more mellow, which might not be what you want.


----------



## UntilThen

I had spend the best part of last night and this morning in between sleep listening to music with these 2 headphones. My preference is still the He1000se. It's a bit more dense and the texture is better but the Grado's airiness, treble and midrange energy is infectious. I couldn't take the GH1 off my head. I'm generally not one to dwell on a good dose of bass weight. If I wanted to experience bass in greater quantity, I would use my LCD4 but I don't use that Audeze much these days because I prefer the HiFiMan sound and now this Grado GH1 is starting to win me over big time.


----------



## UntilThen

Switching over to my 300b amp, noise floor is present and felt but the music's wickedly delicious when the song starts. I am almost amused using the 300b amp to drive GH1 but what a tone ! Next I will setup up my Woo Audio WA22 to see how that go.


----------



## Yanto

Delmonaco said:


> Great for long listening sessions, never getting fatiguing.


I posted a similar question in another forum (not Grado) and the responses I got were that unless I intend adding speakers at some point, which I have zero intention of, I’d be better off getting the Hip DAC rather than the Zen. So now I’m in two minds


----------



## Delmonaco

Yanto said:


> I posted a similar question in another forum (not Grado) and the responses I got were that unless I intend adding speakers at some point, which I have zero intention of, I’d be better off getting the Hip DAC rather than the Zen. So now I’m in two minds



I believe you will be super fine with any of them. It`s a matter of portability, I guess.


----------



## UntilThen

I'm usually certain when I hear a good amp and headphone pairing. Odyssey and Grado GH1 pairing has been sublime. As if in agreement, this review found great sonic delights using Auris Nirvana and Grado GS3000e. I've audition Susvara with both Auris Nirvana and Odyssey. Both great amps but I like Odyssey much better. 

https://headphone.guru/the-magical-wonder-of-grado-labs/

So there you have it. As a tube amp lover, I find the GH1 wonderfully blissful with my tube amps and I was fortunate to be introduced to the world of Grado with this model.

I spend a few hours in the early hours of the morning listening to GH1 and Woo Audio Wa22. Another great pairing, especially with the Tung Sol 5998 power tubes. Odyssey still sound better but the Wa22 is a close second and it is quiet.


----------



## UntilThen

Comparing Grado GH1 with Audeze LCD4 is like comparing apples with oranges. The LCD4 was my one time favourite but has been edge out by He1000se and now by GH1. 

If you don't compare, LCD4 top end is revealing and present. However once I swap out to GH1, the clarity and details is on another level. LCD4 does have the bass weight and dense texture but I much prefer openness, airy and crystal clear tone of the GH1. 

So it came as a bit of surprise that I prefer GH1 over LCD4 now. Drum hits, plug of the guitar and piano notes have a stunning realism on the GH1.


----------



## jonathan c

A truly enjoyable ensemble! G-cushions on the RS1x this evening (more ‘panoramic’ sound). For new ‘Gradoer’ @UntilThen , the RA-1 h/p/a has 9V battery power. The level of ambience / detail that arises from ‘silent’ DC is amazing.


----------



## dr cornelius

Luckyleo said:


> Glad you are enjoying the RS1x.  I love my pair as well.  Speaking to the "R" and "L" silver worn off.  I contacted Grado and asked for a recommendation on the proper polishing compound to use to keep the wooden cups looking their best.  I used the recommended polish but was not careful in my application.  Some got on the "R" and "L" on the head band, and the silver came off immediately.  Oh well.   Enjoy my friend.


I haven't put any kind of polish on my RS1x's and the outline around the L and R on mine have worn off in just 6 months.   My Rs2e's from 2015 are perfect.


----------



## UntilThen

The G cushions are comfortable and I'm used to to full size over ears headphones. I'm not sure I wanted a specialised Grado headphone amp, seeing how much I enjoy the GH1 powered by Odyssey.


----------



## jonathan c

UntilThen said:


> The G cushions are comfortable and I'm used to to full size over ears headphones. I'm not sure I wanted a specialised Grado headphone amp, seeing how much I enjoy the GH1 powered by Odyssey.


Definitely noted! A great amp!


----------



## UntilThen

The best $450 I have spend on head-fi.


----------



## T400

I received a new pair of SR325x yesterday and I'm very disappointed. Compared to my SR225e (which I absolutely love), the 325x is dull and lifeless. Should I expect them to improve over time?


----------



## Stevko

T400 said:


> I received a new pair of SR325x yesterday and I'm very disappointed. Compared to my SR225e (which I absolutely love), the 325x is dull and lifeless. Should I expect them to improve over time?


https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/grado-labs-sr225e.20231/reviews#review-27193


----------



## T400 (Jun 8, 2022)

Stevko said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/grado-labs-sr225e.20231/reviews#review-27193


Thanks! My fifth pair of Grado and the first that I regret purchasing. I guess it's back to the old standby SR225e, try some other cushions on the 325x and keep them as backup. As suggested by the review, I would probably like the x well enough if I didn't have the e for comparison.


----------



## UntilThen

Grado is an acquired taste. After 2 days of GH1, I'm starting to prefer it over He1000se. This is madness.


----------



## Yanto

Joined the Grado Club today! Bought a used pair of SR325X. 10 months old, excellent condition and includes a spare set of the large pads. £150.
First impressions are very positive. I’m using them with the standard pads so far. Cable is too long and too stiff for my personal use. But it is what it is I guess.
I’ve also only tried them connected to my iPhone 7 Plus with a lightning to 3.5 female connection.
Even this way, volume is easily ample. People mentioned that they are bright in the trebles, but for the music I’ve listened to (classical) they are not too bright for my taste.
Bass is very accurate but not pronounced.
Mids are excellent in my opinion.
Plenty of detail and instruments separation.
Soundstage is tall but not exceptionally wide.
All in all so far after two hours I’m happy.
Looking forward to trying them with an IFi Zen DAC v2 and doing some pad experiments too


----------



## jonathan c

Yanto said:


> Joined the Grado Club today! Bought a used pair of SR325X. 10 months old, excellent condition and includes a spare set of the large pads. £150.
> First impressions are very positive. I’m using them with the standard pads so far. Cable is too long and too stiff for my personal use. But it is what it is I guess.
> I’ve also only tried them connected to my iPhone 7 Plus with a lightning to 3.5 female connection.
> Even this way, volume is easily ample. People mentioned that they are bright in the trebles, but for the music I’ve listened to (classical) they are not too bright for my taste.
> ...


If you ‘knead’ / ‘work’ the cable by hand over time the cable will gain flexibility. Also, a hair dryer can be used every so often to warm the cable…


----------



## UntilThen

Yanto said:


> I’ve also only tried them connected to my iPhone 7 Plus with a lightning to 3.5 female connection.



I did the same with my iPhone 11 and it sounded pretty good with Qobuz.


----------



## T400 (Jun 8, 2022)

Swapped the stock SR325x F for some L cushions. Big difference. Harpsichords, vocals and recorders are no longer dull and sound like they should. I was going to unload them and buy some clearance SR325e, but will hold off for now. These were intended as a replacement for the SR225e and may indeed be good enough, even if not an improvement. At least my old, wonky ears could hear that something was off. I guess that's something.


----------



## jonathan c

UntilThen said:


> Grado is an acquired taste. After 2 days of GH1, I'm starting to prefer it over He1000se. This is madness.


….mad dogs & australians…🤣


----------



## Tensen

T400 said:


> Swapped the stock SR325x F for some L cushions. Big difference. Harpsichords, vocals and recorders are no longer dull and sound like they should. I was going to unload them and buy some clearance SR325e, but will hold off for now. These were intended as a replacement for the SR225e and may indeed be good enough, even if not an improvement. At least my old, wonky ears could hear that something was off. I guess that's something.


Try them with G cushions before you unload them.  Brings out the treble and airy quality a bit.


----------



## Yanto

UntilThen said:


> I did the same with my iPhone 11 and it sounded pretty good with Qobuz.


Unfortunately Qobuz is not available here. So I have Tidal Hifi Plus for £6 per month (equivalent) and Spotify.


----------



## Yanto

jonathan c said:


> If you ‘knead’ / ‘work’ the cable by hand over time the cable will gain flexibility. Also, a hair dryer can be used every so often to warm the cable…


That’s good to know. Thanks. Now to work out how to make it shorter! 😉🤣


----------



## Yanto

Tensen said:


> Try them with G cushions before you unload them.  Brings out the treble and airy quality a bit.


G’s are the extra pads I got with my used 325x today. Trying them tomorrow. Sorry for interrupting


----------



## Plautus001

T400 said:


> Thanks! My fifth pair of Grado and the first that I regret purchasing. I guess it's back to the old standby SR225e, try some other cushions on the 325x and keep them as backup. As suggested by the review, I would probably like the x well enough if I didn't have the e for comparison.


I suggest you may want to break them in for 50-100 hours... the SR325X improved dramatically after I broke them in.


----------



## funkymartyn

Plautus001 said:


> I suggest you may want to break them in for 50-100 hours... the SR325X improved dramatically after I broke them in.


Hi  this is a tough one.  Brought second hand should really be ready by now.  unless they didnt use them ?  Its a nightmare...you have the , SR325... 325i ( gold )  325is  ( silver )  325e  and now 325x.    And i bet they all sound a little different.    Well im keeping my Gold  325i  for now.  with my other 7 grado .  im not yet ready to go down this   X Route just yet.    Just pad swopping round for now,  between grado  G , L,  S,  and geekria  too.     So far so good .


----------



## Zachik

Yanto said:


> G’s are the extra pads I got with my used 325x today. Trying them tomorrow. *Sorry for interrupting*


Why would you think you're "interrupting" anything?!  This is a Grado thread, and you're discussing your Grado headphones. I wish all Head-Fi threads (other than Schiit thread) were on-topic


----------



## Stevko

funkymartyn said:


> Hi  this is a tough one.  Brought second hand should really be ready by now.  unless they didnt use them ?  Its a nightmare...you have the , SR325... 325i ( gold )  325is  ( silver )  325e  and now 325x.    And i bet they all sound a little different.    Well im keeping my Gold  325i  for now.  with my other 7 grado .  im not yet ready to go down this   X Route just yet.    Just pad swopping round for now,  between grado  G , L,  S,  and geekria  too.     So far so good .


So we have 325,325i,325is,325e and 325x ? And the i came in 2007…


----------



## jonathan c

Zachik said:


> Why would you think you're "interrupting" anything?!  This is a Grado thread, and you're discussing your Grado headphones. I wish all Head-Fi threads (other than Schiit thread) were on-topic


…including sound science?…zzz


----------



## T400 (Jun 8, 2022)

Plautus001 said:


> I suggest you may want to break them in for 50-100 hours... the SR325X improved dramatically after I broke them in.


I'll hold my final verdict until that amount of time passes. The L cushions are already a big improvement. Thanks!


----------



## Stevko

They says that the new rs2x/rs1x offer the good old grado sound


----------



## Stevko

Tonight my rs2e sound fabulous
My favorite this week


----------



## Stevko

New favorite:

https://www.charleycrockett.com/


----------



## UntilThen

Yanto said:


> Unfortunately Qobuz is not available here. So I have Tidal Hifi Plus for £6 per month (equivalent) and Spotify.



I've both Tidal HiFi and Qobuz, running both via Roon. At one time, I even have Apple Music to join those 2. Call me mad.

On day 3 with GH1, I feel I have been Gradofied or gratified. After 6 years of headphones, I discovered Grado and I've consumed lots of other headphones, Audezes, ZMFs, Senns, Beyerdynamics, HiFiMan.

The tone of GH1 just snap in my mind. It sound so right with Odyssey. I must get one solid state again, having got rid of v280, Auralic Taurus Mk2, MJ2, Burson Soloist 3XP, SMSL SP200, etc etc.


----------



## T400

Yanto said:


> G’s are the extra pads I got with my used 325x today. Trying them tomorrow. Sorry for interrupting


Please let us know how they work for you!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9 (Jun 8, 2022)

UntilThen said:


> The best $450 I have spend on head-fi.


I recall a reviewer that said the GH-1 and PS-500e sound very similar. I haven't heard the GH-1 but the PS-500e is pretty great sounding imho.



> I received a new pair of SR325x yesterday and I'm very disappointed. Compared to my SR225e (which I absolutely love), the 325x is dull and lifeless. Should I expect them to improve over time?


From my experience and from what others have said, the X series is warmer sounding. Good for people like me with very sensitive ears, but bad for fans of the typical Grado house sound. If you'd like a new Grado with the peaky treble, the Pokemon series with the metal cups will butter your biscuits. I have to EQ it quite a bit even after burn in, but the RS-1X sounds perfect out of the box to me. The Pokemon series does use the new cable, so it's not the new cable causing the change in sound. Most likely they changed the drivers across the line or are applying something to the drivers to reduce the upper midrange peaks.


----------



## UntilThen

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> I recall a reviewer that said the GH-1 and PS-500e sound very similar. I haven't heard the GH-1 but the PS-500e is pretty great sounding imho.



The GH1 sounds so right now, I don't want to change a thing.   Aside from the fabulous tone, it's very light weight. I can wear it for hours. The G cush are also very comfortable. I don't know if I can wear on ears but these over ears are just right for me.

I love a good wide soundstage and I find that in He1000se but the GH1 soundstage is just as great to my ears. High frequencies and midrange are extremely clear and sweet. GH1 is tighter and leaner than He1000se and I didn't know that I prefer that until now.


----------



## UntilThen

This is very strange. Just a day before I got GH1, I audition Susvara with Odyssey and I know that somewhere in my audio roadmap I will have a Susvara. Then immediately the next day I bought GH1. Now I don't know that I need Susvara anymore.


----------



## Menkau-ra

T400 said:


> Swapped the stock SR325x F for some L cushions. Big difference. Harpsichords, vocals and recorders are no longer dull and sound like they should. I was going to unload them and buy some clearance SR325e, but will hold off for now. These were intended as a replacement for the SR225e and may indeed be good enough, even if not an improvement. At least my old, wonky ears could hear that something was off. I guess that's something.


get ZMF pads for it. You will love it even more.


----------



## Yanto

Zachik said:


> Why would you think you're "interrupting" anything?!  This is a Grado thread, and you're discussing your Grado headphones. I wish all Head-Fi threads (other than Schiit thread) were on-topic


Thanks. I’m new here and I sort of answered a post that wasn’t directed at me. Hence the apology. 👍😄


----------



## Yanto

T400 said:


> Please let us know how they work for you!


Will hopefully get time to try them today. Haven’t used them in conjunction with my cheap iBasso dongle DAC either yet.


----------



## ESL-1

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> I recall a reviewer that said the GH-1 and PS-500e sound very similar. I haven't heard the GH-1 but the PS-500e is pretty great sounding imho.
> 
> 
> From my experience and from what others have said, the X series is warmer sounding. Good for people like me with very sensitive ears, but bad for fans of the typical Grado house sound. If you'd like a new Grado with the peaky treble, the Pokemon series with the metal cups will butter your biscuits. I have to EQ it quite a bit even after burn in, but the RS-1X sounds perfect out of the box to me. The Pokemon series does use the new cable, so it's not the new cable causing the change in sound. Most likely they changed the drivers across the line or are applying something to the drivers to reduce the upper midrange peaks.


I agree that both the GH1 and PS500e are excellent phones and good values.  I don’t feel there is there is a lot of resemblance to each other sonically.  That’s me.


----------



## Plautus001

Yanto said:


> Thanks. I’m new here and I sort of answered a post that wasn’t directed at me. Hence the apology. 👍😄


Heck,  that's half my posts! 😆 🤣 😂 😹


----------



## Plautus001

Yanto said:


> Will hopefully get time to try them today. Haven’t used them in conjunction with my cheap iBasso dongle DAC either yet.


The more you listen,  the better they get. I admit I personally enjoy my SR325X and SR60E on my 📱 phone! 😲


----------



## TheRealDz

UntilThen said:


> The GH1 sounds so right now, I don't want to change a thing.   Aside from the fabulous tone, it's very light weight. I can wear it for hours. The G cush are also very comfortable. I don't know if I can wear on ears but these over ears are just right for me.
> 
> I love a good wide soundstage and I find that in He1000se but the GH1 soundstage is just as great to my ears. High frequencies and midrange are extremely clear and sweet. GH1 is tighter and leaner than He1000se and I didn't know that I prefer that until now.



I returned a Hifiman Edition XS and bought a RS1x.  People don't seem to want to believe that the RS1x has a larger, more layered soundstage.


----------



## Plautus001

TheRealDz said:


> I returned a Hifiman Edition XS and bought a RS1x.  People don't seem to want to believe that the RS1x has a larger, more layered soundstage.


Statements like this are not healthy for my wallet... I might have to find a place to demo them.


----------



## Yanto

Plautus001 said:


> The more you listen,  the better they get. I admit I personally enjoy my SR325X and SR60E on my 📱 phone! 😲


Must admit they sounded very good just with my iPhone last night. I’m not sure how much improvement an amp/DAC brings as I’m lead to believe that these are very easily driven anyway?


----------



## Yanto

Plautus001 said:


> Heck,  that's half my posts! 😆 🤣 😂 😹


😂👍


----------



## UntilThen

TheRealDz said:


> I returned a Hifiman Edition XS and bought a RS1x.  People don't seem to want to believe that the RS1x has a larger, more layered soundstage.



The RS1x does seem a very interesting model. The only model I've heard is the GH1 and what an introduction to Grado. There's energy and fast transients here. It's thoroughly enjoyable with rock as it is with classical and jazz. Just listen to Deep Purple Highway Star and it's head bobbingly good. 

As with He1000se, the GH1 can be driven with iPhone but what a difference when driven by good amplification.


----------



## Plautus001

Yanto said:


> Must admit they sounded very good just with my iPhone last night. I’m not sure how much improvement an amp/DAC brings as I’m lead to believe that these are very easily driven anyway?


The SR325X definitely do sound better with a better source and/or amp... it is more about resolution and control than outright power as previously stated by many.


----------



## Yanto

Plautus001 said:


> The SR325X definitely do sound better with a better source and/or amp... it is more about resolution and control than outright power as previously stated by many.


I’ll look forward to that! Listening to Supertramp ‘Crime Of The Century’ now from Tidal. Using iBasso dongle DAC. The bass is now slightly more pronounced as compared with the same album played without the dongle.


----------



## jonathan c

Plautus001 said:


> The SR325X definitely do sound better with a better source and/or amp... it is more about resolution and control than outright power as previously stated by many.


Absolutely. Add to that, dynamic range without compression / distortion as another reason to get ‘upstream’ improvements.


----------



## Plautus001

UntilThen said:


> The RS1x does seem a very interesting model. The only model I've heard is the GH1 and what an introduction to Grado. There's energy and fast transients here. It's thoroughly enjoyable with rock as it is with classical and jazz. Just listen to Deep Purple Highway Star and it's head bobbingly good.
> 
> As with He1000se, the GH1 can be driven with iPhone but what a difference when driven by good amplification.


My RS1X envy has made me run to my home office setup and play my GS1000 OG on my Darkvoice amp with upgraded tubes and some of the envy has gone away.

I don't know why and I don't know how, but the GS1000 OG sounds great to me this way, much more enjoyable on my THX789 or Asgard 3 (which I vastly prefer with the SR325X).

Open, detailed, extended highs, good full bass (probably because of the high output impedance of the Darkvoice


----------



## jonathan c

Plautus001 said:


> Statements like this are not healthy for my wallet... I might have to find a place to demo them.


You must!


----------



## Yanto

jonathan c said:


> Absolutely. Add to that, dynamic range without compression / distortion as another reason to get ‘upstream’ improvements.


Getting a Zen DAC v2 soon


----------



## jonathan c

Yanto said:


> Thanks. I’m new here and I sort of answered a post that wasn’t directed at me. Hence the apology. 👍😄


That implies that you ‘sort of’ did _not _answer the nondirected post. No apology needed 😜🤪.


----------



## jonathan c

ESL-1 said:


> I agree that both the GH1 and PS500e are excellent phones and good values.  I don’t feel there is there is a lot of resemblance to each other sonically.  That’s me.


_Some_ resemblance. The difference in the driver housing materials would make unlikely a substantial sonic overlap.


----------



## jonathan c

UntilThen said:


> This is very strange. Just a day before I got GH1, I audition Susvara with Odyssey and I know that somewhere in my audio roadmap I will have a Susvara. Then immediately the next day I bought GH1. Now I don't know that I need Susvara anymore.


Think of the number of ‘Gradi’ for which the elimination of Susvara opens the wallet !!!! 😁


----------



## qua2k

With the Hemp going away this summer, is there any hint to a new Limited Edition model this year possibly? Or just more refreshed X models?


----------



## Yanto

Ok just done a quick a/b comparison between the stock pads and a par of G Cush pads. Using Huawei P30 Pro with iBasso DC02 dongle DAC. Streaming Tidal via USB Audio Player Pro in Bit Perfect mode. Apparently getting full MQA.
Listened to Beethoven’s 5th Symphony by Herbert von Karajan and The Berliner Philharmoniker.
Ok so I’m not experienced in headphone terminology so forgive me if I explain myself incorrectly.
Stock pads. Very loud. Quite aggressive at times. Trebles a touch hot but not too hot. 
Good separation of instruments and decent soundstage. At times detail a touch jumbled.

GCush Pads. A noticeable drop in volume. Very comfortable. Sound is much more ‘airy’ and laid back, not ‘in your face’ as with the stock pads. Trebles seem to be definitely tamed a bit. And to me there is a lot more detail. Wide soundstage.

Still a long way to go on this journey but all positive so far


----------



## Zachik

Menkau-ra said:


> get ZMF pads for it. You will love it even more.


I should try that one day, too... Which did you love? Lambskin perforated?


----------



## joseph69

UntilThen said:


> The only model I've heard is the GH1 and what an introduction to Grado.


When Grado came out with the GH1 I immediately purchased them and vaguely listened to them with the stock L cushions because I much rather preferred the Grado G cushions. 'Til this day I still listen to my GH1 w/G cushions and love their sound. These are one Grado I will never sell. Grado hit it out of the park (among others) with the GH1, for sure.


----------



## jonathan c

Yanto said:


> Ok just done a quick a/b comparison between the stock pads and a par of G Cush pads. Using Huawei P30 Pro with iBasso DC02 dongle DAC. Streaming Tidal via USB Audio Player Pro in Bit Perfect mode. Apparently getting full MQA.
> Listened to Beethoven’s 5th Symphony by Herbert von Karajan and The Berliner Philharmoniker.
> Ok so I’m not experienced in headphone terminology so forgive me if I explain myself incorrectly.
> Stock pads. Very loud. Quite aggressive at times. Trebles a touch hot but not too hot.
> ...


Your experience with ‘stock’ vs ‘G’ cushions parallels mine (with Hemp and RS1x). 😀


----------



## UntilThen

Plautus001 said:


> Open, detailed, extended highs, good full bass (probably because of the high output impedance of the Darkvoice



Exactly what I hear of the GH1 powered by my tube amps. Good full bass. Who would have known that of a Grado. I mean not the LCD4 kind of bass but enjoyable no less. Now I want to have an open mind, so I am going to borrow my son's Topping A90 amp to try out.

Meanwhile Eric of McChanson amps have more Super Mini amps for me to test and I sure would love to try them with the GH1. 

This is a 6EW7 model and outputs about 2 watts per channel.


----------



## Zachik

UntilThen said:


> Meanwhile Eric of McChanson amps have more Super Mini amps for me to test and I sure would love to try them with the GH1.
> 
> This is a 6EW7 model and outputs about 2 watts per channel.


Interesting!!!


----------



## Yanto

jonathan c said:


> Your experience with ‘stock’ vs ‘G’ cushions parallels mine (with Hemp and RS1x). 😀


Glad you could actually make sense of what I was trying to express! 😂
As I say very early days. Purely on that comparison, listening to one album, if I could get more volume, I prefer the G Cush. 
This may change as time goes on and I listen to different music 
I am already impressed with the 325x though


----------



## UntilThen

joseph69 said:


> When Grado came out with the GH1 I immediately purchased them and vaguely listened to them with the stock L cushions because I much rather preferred the Grado G cushions. 'Til this day I still listen to my GH1 w/G cushions and love their sound. These are one Grado I will never sell. Grado hit it out of the park (among others) with the GH1, for sure.



I know you love the GH1 just reading through the thread, all way back to 2015. 

I've loved my He1000se for 2 years. Detail retrieval is one of the best. So is the soundstage. When GH1 took all of my time in the last 3 days at the expense of He1000se, I know I'm listening to a very special headphone regardless of price.


----------



## jonathan c (Jun 9, 2022)

Yanto said:


> Glad you could actually make sense of what I was trying to express! 😂
> As I say very early days. Purely on that comparison, listening to one album, if I could get more volume, I prefer the G Cush.
> This may change as time goes on and I listen to different music
> I am already impressed with the 325x though


•  With the G-cushions, the drivers are a few millimeters further from the ears than is the case with F-cushions because of the inner ‘bevel’ of the G-cushions. That distance affects actual/perceived volume.
•  _For me, _music via Fs has more detail, more impact, less air / panorama. Via Gs, there is a little less detail, less impact, more air / panorama. All told, ‘Row F’ versus ‘Row M’.
•  Which is better? That depends on the perspective for which I am in the mood 🤷🏻‍♂️😀.


----------



## Yanto

jonathan c said:


> •  With the G-cushions, the drivers are a few millimeters further from the ears than is the case with F-cushions because of the inner ‘bevel’ of the G-cushions. That distance affects actual/perceived volume.
> •  _For me, _music via Fs has more detail, more impact, less air / panorama. Via Gs, there is a little less detail, less impact, more air / panorama. All told, ‘Row F’ versus ‘Row M’.
> •  Which is better? That depends on the perspective for which I am in the mood 🤷🏻‍♂️😀.


Makes perfect sense in regards to the difference in volume. 👍
And I’d agree that stock has more impact/‘in your face’ signature than the G Cush too.
But I found I heard more details with the G over the stock. 
That could just be this one recording though. Plus I guess we hear things differently too.


----------



## jonathan c

After an evening with ZMF Eikon + Quicksilver Audio (🎼 !), I have to close out with…


 RS1x with “Gs” 🥲


----------



## UntilThen

I could live with RS1x with Gs.   However I'm thinking as Christmas present I'd like the GS3000e. Just have no idea how that sound like.

Jonathan you have the GS3000e. Please provide some commentary and picture.


----------



## jonathan c

UntilThen said:


> I could live with RS1x with Gs.   However I'm thinking as Christmas present I'd like the GS3000e. Just have no idea how that sound like.
> 
> Jonathan you have the GS3000e. Please provide some commentary and picture.


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/post-16720872


----------



## UntilThen

jonathan c said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/post-16720872



Thanks. Both seem like the ultimate Grado to me.


----------



## Stevko

Plautus001 said:


> The SR325X definitely do sound better with a better source and/or amp... it is more about resolution and control than outright power as previously stated by many.


SXXt in= ShXT out. Feed them with 24. 44.1 and use an  ok dac/amp


----------



## Yanto

Stevko said:


> SXXt in= ShXT out. Feed them with 24. 44.1 and use an  ok dac/amp


Been playing 24 bit albums mostly today. Some suit the stock pads, some the G Cush. 
IFi being ordered soon.


----------



## UntilThen

BobG55 said:


> Vintage receiver or integrated amplifier / 1964-79 models.  Pioneer, Sansui, Kenwood, Marantz, Fisher …  are amongst the best.   You can listen from the headphone output on a vintage amp as opposed to modern integrated amps.  Vintage amps used resistors which were connected directly to the speaker tap which means you get the same sound as you do with speakers that is to say the sound of the amp itself.  Modern amps use op-amps which are separate from the amp itself and generally don’t sound very good.  In my case I don’t find any problems with my headphones w/ my vintage Kenwood KA-8006, 70wpc [1974], when it comes to their individual impedance. They all sound great w/ it.



If I didn't come across your post, I would have forgotten to try the GH1 with my vintage Kenwood KA-3300D. 

As with Susvara, the Kenwood project a majestic sound on GH1. Soundstage is breathtaking. You're right about the headphone out and speaker out being the same sonic goodness. That's how it's done in the days of the golden age of audio of the 70s.



4 days ago with Susvara.


----------



## Stevko

Yanto said:


> Been playing 24 bit albums mostly today. Some suit the stock pads, some the G Cush.
> IFi being ordered soon.


the ifi is a nice all in one unit


----------



## Yanto

Stevko said:


> the ifi is a nice all in one unit


I’m told it matches well with Grado. So be very interesting to hear them together


----------



## iFi audio

Stevko said:


> the ifi is a nice all in one unit



Yep, they're liked with Grados 



Yanto said:


> I’m told it matches well with Grado. So be very interesting to hear them together



Is there anything specific from us you have in mind?


----------



## Yanto

iFi audio said:


> Yep, they're liked with Grados
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything specific from us you have in mind?


Looking at Zen DAC v2. Will use with mobile as source


----------



## Stevko

Yanto said:


> Looking at Zen DAC v2. Will use with mobile as source


then you need a poweradapter.


----------



## iFi audio

Yanto said:


> Looking at Zen DAC v2. Will use with mobile as source



Yup, this will do and if you'll ever want to upgrade, you can throw in a ZEN CAN and call it a day. 

As per @Stevko's suggestion, an external PSU will be needed to make ZEN DAC V2 work with a mobile transport.


----------



## Stevko

A nice mobile solution


----------



## iFi audio

Stevko said:


> A nice mobile solution


Awesome, thanks for sharing!  

xCAN puts out enough juice to keep bass of these cans in check!


----------



## Yanto

iFi audio said:


> Yup, this will do and if you'll ever want to upgrade, you can throw in a ZEN CAN and call it a day.
> 
> As per @Stevko's suggestion, an external PSU will be needed to make ZEN DAC V2 work with a mobile transport.


Yes I’ll definitely get the power adapter too. Thanks very much for the advice


----------



## iFi audio

Yanto said:


> Yes I’ll definitely get the power adapter too. Thanks very much for the advice



Sure, anytime. I'm glad that I could help. Good luck!


----------



## Yanto

Stevko said:


> A nice mobile solution


This is Bluetooth and no DAC yes?


----------



## iFi audio

Yanto said:


> This is Bluetooth and no DAC yes?


xCAN is a DAC/amp package with a wireless input, but more an amp than a DAC, while xDSD is more a DAC than an amp. By that I mean different circuits emphasized in each product. Hope this helps, thanks!


----------



## Yanto

iFi audio said:


> xCAN is a DAC/amp package with a wireless input, but more an amp than a DAC, while xDSD is more a DAC than an amp. By that I mean different circuits emphasized in each product. Hope this helps, thanks!


I think for my needs the Zen DAC v2 is more suitable. Thanks again for the explanation


----------



## Stevko

Yanto said:


> This is Bluetooth and no DAC yes?


yes. But it sounds great with the apple DAC(costs 9$)
The old xdsd may be a better choice. But hard to find..


----------



## iFi audio

Yanto said:


> I think for my needs the Zen DAC v2 is more suitable. Thanks again for the explanation



xCAN and xDSD are smally battery devices meant for portable use, so ZEN CAN V2 is a better option for desktop use. Thanks!



Stevko said:


> yes. But it sounds great with the apple DAC(costs 9$)



Yep, you can use xCAN as an analog amp only with its internal DAC bypassed. Thanks!


----------



## Okrelayer (Jun 9, 2022)

i missed the spiciness that the “e drivers” had (I tried the sr80e) So I just bought a sr325e! I currently own the hemp, and the sr225x hopefully the sr325e satisfys the brightness I’m craving! Also this will be my first metal Grado so I’m happy to have that in my collection


----------



## Delmonaco

Yanto said:


> Must admit they sounded very good just with my iPhone last night. I’m not sure how much improvement an amp/DAC brings as I’m lead to believe that these are very easily driven anyway?



Oh, it will. I find the 325x very sensitive to the source quality. I mean, its ability to scalate.

I'm happy for you, was in your shoes a short time ago, I'm sure you will have amazing moments discovering again your favorite music.

This week I`m listening all The Smiths albums, never dig so much all the bass and guitars lines, so addicted!

Now I`m dreaming with the RS2x... it can`t be better than the 325x.


----------



## Yanto

Delmonaco said:


> Oh, it will. I find the 325x very sensitive to the source quality. I mean, its ability to scalate.
> 
> I'm happy for you, was in your shoes a short time ago, I'm sure you will have amazing moments discovering again your favorite music.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. Appreciate it. You know I know it’s cliche, but I’ve already heard some very small details in music that I hadn’t noticed before. Maybe it’s because I’m listening critically too at the moment. But they are definitely there.
Sounds like you’re having a great time there too!
I want a DAC/amp now 😉


----------



## jonathan c (Jun 9, 2022)

Delmonaco said:


> Oh, it will. I find the 325x very sensitive to the source quality. I mean, its ability to scale.


Ever true with the RS1x also!


----------



## Yanto

I’m going to apologise in advance as I’m positive this question has been asked previously. Sorry!
Is there a definite list of pads/cushions and how they affect the tonality on the various models please? 
Obviously having bought the 325x I’d be interested to know which pads people have tried and the outcomes please.
As you were…..😂


----------



## iFi audio

Delmonaco said:


> I mean, its ability to scalate.



Good cans do that, yes


----------



## dr cornelius

Hey guys I noticed something interesting with the gimbals/post on my RS1x.  The post is attached at angle. Please check out my pics vs my RS2e post, which look much in-line with the gimbal.  Do other's RS1x look like this?


----------



## AudioJunkie

dr cornelius said:


> Hey guys I noticed something interesting with the gimbals/post on my RS1x.  The post is attached at angle. Please check out my pics vs my RS2e post, which look much in-line with the gimbal.  Do other's RS1x look like this?


Yes, that's normal, I believe the gimbals have always been like that on the RS1.


----------



## Stevko

Metal gimbal= angle?


----------



## ESL-1

dr cornelius said:


> Hey guys I noticed something interesting with the gimbals/post on my RS1x.  The post is attached at angle. Please check out my pics vs my RS2e post, which look much in-line with the gimbal.  Do other's RS1x look like this?


I just checked my RS1x and it has the same angle, so that is correct.


----------



## dr cornelius

ESL-1 said:


> I just checked my RS1x and it has the same angle, so that is correct.


OK thanks for looking, I didn't notice until I saw my other headphones.


----------



## jonathan c

dr cornelius said:


> Hey guys I noticed something interesting with the gimbals/post on my RS1x.  The post is attached at angle. Please check out my pics vs my RS2e post, which look much in-line with the gimbal.  Do other's RS1x look like this?


Yes, mine does. I believe that by being attached at an angle the post / joint is subject to less stress when the RS1x is worn.


----------



## UntilThen

Day 5 with Grado. I've with me He1000se and GH1 sitting right in front of Woo Audio WA22 so I can swap quickly. Every instance when I'm listening with GH1, I'm preferring the Grado over the HiFiMan. This is very telling. With Yggdrasil not with me at the moment, it's NAD M51 doing dac duties. In this chain, soundstage is wide, vocals are sweet and there's precision in every note and drum beats.

The obsession with GH1 rolls on. 




Picking up this Super Mini 6FD7 amp from Eric this morning to expose GH1 to more amps.


----------



## jonathan c

UntilThen said:


> Day 5 with Grado. I've with me He1000se and GH1 sitting right in front of Woo Audio WA22 so I can swap quickly. Every instance when I'm listening with GH1, I'm preferring the Grado over the HiFiMan. This is very telling. With Yggdrasil not with me at the moment, it's NAD M51 doing dac duties. In this chain, soundstage is wide, vocals are sweet and there's precision in every note and drum beats.
> 
> The obsession with GH1 rolls on.
> 
> ...


Interesting. The Woo WA6 (1st Gen.) can take 6FD7 as well as the ‘native’ 6DE7…..(I’ve used neither, opting for Footscray CV455s with adapters.)…🤔


----------



## UntilThen

jonathan c said:


> Interesting. The Woo WA6 (1st Gen.) can take 6FD7 as well as the ‘native’ 6DE7…..(I’ve used neither, opting for Footscray CV455s with adapters.)…🤔



This amp uses 6FD7 / 6DR7 or 6EW7 / 6DE7 with a flick of the switch. Going to get it now.


----------



## jonathan c

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/for...e-you-listening-with-now.881631/post-17000295


----------



## UntilThen

Is there no limit to how well this Grado can scale? With this Super Mini 6EW7, the GH1 just pop ! It's sweetness on another level. 

Susvara and Cayin IHA-6 arriving in 15. There's going to be fireworks and surprises.


----------



## Stevko

How good it the GH1? Anyone with GH1 and RS2e?


----------



## UntilThen

Stevko said:


> How good it the GH1? Anyone with GH1 and RS2e?



Too good in my opinion.


----------



## UntilThen

Many thanks to my friend @xtiva for bringing over his Susvara and Cayin IHA-6. That combination is actually very good but when I listen to GH1 with the Super Mini 6EW7, I have to say that I prefer the GH1 combo. There is no sweeter vocals performance. GH1 is a much tighter tone than Susvara but when combined with that tube amp, everything just pop. The synergy is stunning.

I've tried GH1 with Cayin but I definitely prefer it with the tube amp. Synergy is incredible. As in all things audio, your mileage may vary.   

Picture courtesy of xtiva.


----------



## funkymartyn

dr cornelius said:


> OK thanks for looking, I didn't notice until I saw my other headphones.


Same for the  Gs and  Ps  ones too.


----------



## xtiva

UntilThen said:


> Many thanks to my friend @xtiva for bringing over his Susvara and Cayin IHA-6. That combination is actually very good but when I listen to GH1 with the Super Mini 6EW7, I have to say that I prefer the GH1 combo. There is no sweeter vocals performance. GH1 is a much tighter tone than Susvara but when combined with that tube amp, everything just pop. The synergy is stunning.
> 
> I've tried GH1 with Cayin but I definitely prefer it with the tube amp. Synergy is incredible. As in all things audio, your mileage may vary.
> 
> Picture courtesy of xtiva.



As per @UntilThen who has far more experience with hifi but it was an amazing headphone with 6EW7 amp.  These seem like it was made for each other...  The amp brought out the best of the headphone... the detail retrieval was amazing with tight and articulate bass...

awesome time today Thanks @UntilThen


----------



## Stevko

UntilThen said:


> Many thanks to my friend @xtiva for bringing over his Susvara and Cayin IHA-6. That combination is actually very good but when I listen to GH1 with the Super Mini 6EW7, I have to say that I prefer the GH1 combo. There is no sweeter vocals performance. GH1 is a much tighter tone than Susvara but when combined with that tube amp, everything just pop. The synergy is stunning.
> 
> I've tried GH1 with Cayin but I definitely prefer it with the tube amp. Synergy is incredible. As in all things audio, your mileage may vary.
> 
> Picture courtesy of xtiva.





UntilThen said:


> Many thanks to my friend @xtiva for bringing over his Susvara and Cayin IHA-6. That combination is actually very good but when I listen to GH1 with the Super Mini 6EW7, I have to say that I prefer the GH1 combo. There is no sweeter vocals performance. GH1 is a much tighter tone than Susvara but when combined with that tube amp, everything just pop. The synergy is stunning.
> 
> I've tried GH1 with Cayin but I definitely prefer it with the tube amp. Synergy is incredible. As in all things audio, your mileage may vary.
> 
> Picture courtesy of xtiva.


So can you stop with only one Grado?


----------



## xtiva

Stevko said:


> So can you stop with only one Grado?


once you get probably not.. but for me I will need to start with one first


----------



## dpump (Jun 10, 2022)

So who makes the Super Mini 6EW7?


----------



## whirlwind

UntilThen said:


> I've both Tidal HiFi and Qobuz, running both via Roon. At one time, I even have Apple Music to join those 2. Call me mad.
> 
> On day 3 with GH1, I feel I have been Gradofied or gratified. After 6 years of headphones, I discovered Grado and I've consumed lots of other headphones, Audezes, ZMFs, Senns, Beyerdynamics, HiFiMan.
> 
> The tone of GH1 just snap in my mind. It sound so right with Odyssey. I must get one solid state again, having got rid of v280, Auralic Taurus Mk2, MJ2, Burson Soloist 3XP, SMSL SP200, etc etc.



I bet they sound great from Odyssey UT.

I loved the sound of my RS1 from the GEL3N in one tube mode.
The EL3N tubes warmth works very well with the Grado sound.

At times I really miss my RS1 and have thought about another Grado, mostly for some portable use as they are powered so easily.






If anyone has an older RS1 with the square rods / metal caps /buttons / thinner cable like my previous above....If anyone has one in great shape that they are looking to sell...hit me up


----------



## joseph69 (Jun 10, 2022)

UntilThen said:


> Is there no limit to how well this Grado can scale? With this Super Mini 6EW7, the GH1 just pop ! It's sweetness on another level.
> 
> Susvara and Cayin IHA-6 arriving in 15. There's going to be fireworks and surprises.


I mentioned to you how well the GH1 (and mostly all Grado's) scale so well. Listened to my GH1 w/WA33 last night...amazing!
I'll be listening to the same convo for the next several days. I recently purchased a PS1000 from Japan and it's amazing too, but I prefer it with my GS-X mk2 over the WA33.


----------



## snapple10

How GH1 compares to Susvara , patiently  looking forward to reading about that


UntilThen said:


> Many thanks to my friend @xtiva for bringing over his Susvara and Cayin IHA-6. That combination is actually very good but when I listen to GH1 with the Super Mini 6EW7, I have to say that I prefer the GH1 combo. There is no sweeter vocals performance. GH1 is a much tighter tone than Susvara but when combined with that tube amp, everything just pop. The synergy is stunning.
> 
> I've tried GH1 with Cayin but I definitely prefer it with the tube amp. Synergy is incredible. As in all things audio, your mileage may vary.
> 
> Picture courtesy of xtiva.


----------



## Okrelayer

I’ve been a little out of the loop. Which of the x revisions are closest to classic Grado?


----------



## UntilThen

Stevko said:


> So can you stop with only one Grado?



My name is until then ....   



dpump said:


> So makes the Super Mini 6EW7?



McChanson amps. Eric is an old school amp builder all his life. He's in his retirement years now. 

This is a very well written, concise review of Eric's 6EM7 Super amp from a Grado owner. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/eric-mcchanson-headphone-amp.718350/post-14199199



whirlwind said:


> I bet they sound great from Odyssey UT.
> 
> I loved the sound of my RS1 from the GEL3N in one tube mode.
> The EL3N tubes warmth works very well with the Grado sound.
> ...



They do sound great from Odyssey, Joe. However I find the synergy between the Super amp and Grado GH1 the best ... so far. I don't even own the Super amp. ... yet.  



joseph69 said:


> I mentioned to you how well the GH1 (and mostly all Grado's) scale so well. Listened to my GH1 w/WA33 last night...amazing!
> I'll be listening to the same convo for the next several days. I recently purchased a PS1000 from Japan and it's amazing too, but I prefer it with my GS-X mk2 over the WA33.



Yes Joseph, you did share your thoughts with me in our private correspondence and having experience GH1 with many tube amps and the solid state Cayin IHA-6, I have to agree that the Grado scales incredibly well with source and amps.

I have no doubt that your Grados sounded amazing with the very well regarded WA33 and GS-X Mk2.


----------



## UntilThen

snapple10 said:


> How GH1 compares to Susvara , patiently  looking forward to reading about that



I shall attempt to articulate that.

A few days prior to getting the Grado GH1, I listen to Susvara via my reference tube amp Odyssey. I find that combination incredibly smooth and very well balanced. The level of details and clarity is astonishing from the HiFiMan's flagship. Texture is superb. Soundstage has width, depth and height. Overall, it's a holographic, spell binding listening session with genres spread across acoustics, vocals, classical, jazz and rock. I declare then that is my end game setup.... 

Enter the Grado GH1 2 days later and I was astounded the Grado pick out instruments and macro details better than Susvara. GH1 has a leaner, tighter sound than Susvara and instruments separation stands out much better. Listening to vocals, again I give the nod to GH1 because it sounded more natural - the voicing that is. 

Susvara in contrast has a thicker texture and for rock probably better at handling bass.


----------



## Stevko

Okrelayer said:


> I’ve been a little out of the loop. Which of the x revisions are closest to classic Grado?


Rs2x and rs1x


----------



## Stevko

Pre i?
i ?
Or is?


----------



## Stevko

Will try to collect all 325 versions


----------



## Stevko

So there are two ver of 1 gen driver?
90’s to 2003?
i from 2003, improved gen 1 driver?
New gen 2 driver in 07/08?called is?
Gen 3 in 2014 (e) ?
And the X in 21…
( talking about prestige series/325)


----------



## Stevko

Sounds fantastic tonight. Driven by an apple dongel


----------



## jonathan c

Stevko said:


> Sounds fantastic tonight….


….because the bottle is empty?….🤪🤪….


----------



## Stevko

Was almost empty before I open it tonight 
The 80e is good for its price.
Listening with my rs2e and tr-amp earlier today, it is better.
But the 80e and an apple dongle are pretty good.


----------



## Okrelayer

Stevko said:


> Will try to collect all 325 versions


Glad I purchased my 325e on eBay before you pillaged them!


----------



## Stevko

Okrelayer said:


> Glad I purchased my 325e on eBay before you pillaged them!


Lucky you


----------



## Okrelayer

What artists do yall usually play on your Grados? For me it’s primarly hard rock or metal. Today with led zeppelin and dream theater on my hemps. I tend to use my other cans for pop, alternative,  acoustic, and hip hop.


----------



## Stevko

Okrelayer said:


> What artists do yall usually play on your Grados? For me it’s primarly hard rock or metal. Today with led zeppelin and dream theater on my hemps. I tend to use my other cans for pop, alternative,  acoustic, and hip hop.


Charley crockett
Black 47
The pouges
Cody jinks
Levellers
Amy winehouse


----------



## Stevko

Pretty good

https://tidal.com/album/184467408


----------



## Stevko

And
Papa roach also rocks on 80e


----------



## Stevko

Good night😍


----------



## T400

The Grado store has a clearance on SR325e. I'm thinking about grabbing a pair.


----------



## Okrelayer

T400 said:


> The Grado store has a clearance on SR325e. I'm thinking about grabbing a pair.


I may have picked it up had i known it was on there before I went on ebay. The hemp on there for 399 is an absolute steel for those that have been on the fence about it


----------



## jonathan c

Okrelayer said:


> I may have picked it up had i known it was on there before I went on ebay. The hemp on there for 399 is an absolute steel for those that have been on the fence about it


Hemp? Steel? 🤣🤣


----------



## UntilThen

Okrelayer said:


> What artists do yall usually play on your Grados? For me it’s primarly hard rock or metal. Today with led zeppelin and dream theater on my hemps. I tend to use my other cans for pop, alternative,  acoustic, and hip hop.



I'm across many genres but I thought I was the only one enjoying Deep Purple, Led Zep and Black Sabbath with the GH1. Next moment I'll be listening to Norah Jones, Sarah Brightman and Katherine Jenkins. By the time I get to Pink Floyd and Dire Straits, my ears needs a rest but I needed just a bit of Beethoven and my favourite Daniel Castro - I'll play the blues for you.


----------



## UntilThen

Okrelayer said:


> Glad I purchased my 325e on eBay before you pillaged them!



There seems to be many fans of the 325e.


----------



## Menkau-ra

Okrelayer said:


> I may have picked it up had i known it was on there before I went on ebay. The hemp on there for 399 is an absolute steel for those that have been on the fence about it


Last night Hemps were sold out


----------



## Okrelayer

UntilThen said:


> I'm across many genres but I thought I was the only one enjoying Deep Purple, Led Zep and Black Sabbath with the GH1. Next moment I'll be listening to Norah Jones, Sarah Brightman and Katherine Jenkins. By the time I get to Pink Floyd and Dire Straits, my ears needs a rest but I needed just a bit of Beethoven and my favourite Daniel Castro - I'll play the blues for you.



Seeing your excitement over your GH1 has been an absolute joy to read


----------



## qua2k

Menkau-ra said:


> Last night Hemps were sold out


That is the '420 version' which was the Hemps with the original cable and specs as it was released. Regular Hemp with the updated ugh cable is still available.


----------



## UntilThen

Okrelayer said:


> Seeing your excitement over your GH1 has been an absolute joy to read



I'm just like anyone who have just discovered Grado and really love it. Seeing how it has displaced my previous favourites has been a real surprised for me. My He1000se and LCD4 are real lookers but the GH1 with it's flimsy gimbals, funny thick rubberish cable produced a gorgeous sound.


----------



## Menkau-ra

qua2k said:


> That is the '420 version' which was the Hemps with the original cable and specs as it was released. Regular Hemp with the updated ugh cable is still available.


Yea, I'm aware of that. Do you know if the new braided version sound any different from 420?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Okrelayer said:


> What artists do yall usually play on your Grados? For me it’s primarly hard rock or metal. Today with led zeppelin and dream theater on my hemps. I tend to use my other cans for pop, alternative,  acoustic, and hip hop.


I usually go with classic rock, and jam bands. But anything that isn't super bass heavy


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Menkau-ra said:


> Yea, I'm aware of that. Do you know if the new braided version sound any different from 420?


They dont; its just cosmetic.


----------



## quentinspriggs

Okrelayer said:


> I may have picked it up had i known it was on there before I went on ebay. The hemp on there for 399 is an absolute steel for those that have been on the fence about it


i have been, but saving for 3000x…


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9 (Jun 10, 2022)

ESL-1 said:


> I agree that both the GH1 and PS500e are excellent phones and good values.  I don’t feel there is there is a lot of resemblance to each other sonically.  That’s me.


Glad you can offer a differing perspective @ESL-1 . Honestly I suspect the drivers change over time so it makes comparisons like these difficult. Do you have a preference between the two?

Also, FYI, there's a GS-3000e open box for $1,299 @ Music Direct if anyone is looking for one: https://www.musicdirect.com/headphones/Grado-GS3000e-Statement-Series-Headphones-OPEN-BOX


----------



## ESL-1

jonathan c said:


> ….because the bottle is empty?….🤪🤪….


I don’t know, looks like there could be a half a pinky left in the bottom……


----------



## Stevko

Stevko said:


> Pre i?
> i ?
> Or is?


Seller says mk1. I already have 325 mk1


----------



## PhenixS1970

Start of the weekend can’t go bad like this .


----------



## lowrider007

I've been offered a good deal on the 325x, I already own the 225e which I absolutely love, what specifically does the 325s do differently over the 225e's?


----------



## joseph69

lowrider007 said:


> I've been offered a good deal on the 325x, I already own the 225e which I absolutely love, what specifically does the 325s do differently over the 225e's?


Let us know.


----------



## David222

Just got my new RS1x....what a phenomenal headphone.  I remember picking up my Hemps last year and thinking... I'll just "try a pair of Grados"

No turning back now!


----------



## funkymartyn

Stevko said:


> So there are two ver of 1 gen driver?
> 90’s to 2003?
> i from 2003, improved gen 1 driver?
> New gen 2 driver in 07/08?called is?
> ...


Hi there ,  it's hard finding out stuff.  But here is some more info.....I have the  Gold 50th  Sr325i .  I'm assuming mine are a (  I )  version .    Leather band,  L pads,  and slim cable  which terminates with the large  6,3mm tip.   Don't know how many  325  have the slim cables  ?


----------



## funkymartyn

Okrelayer said:


> What artists do yall usually play on your Grados? For me it’s primarly hard rock or metal. Today with led zeppelin and dream theater on my hemps. I tend to use my other cans for pop, alternative,  acoustic, and hip hop.


I recommend you all check out some ,  Pat Metheny  albums ....fantastic music on all my grado from Sr60  to. Ps1000.   Classed as jazz rock fusion .  But that's just a name .   Check him out and also any. Bob James too .....great music.


----------



## Shane D

David222 said:


> Just got my new RS1x....what a phenomenal headphone.  I remember picking up my Hemps last year and thinking... I'll just "try a pair of Grados"
> 
> No turning back now!


Interested to hear you compare them.


----------



## T400 (Jun 11, 2022)

lowrider007 said:


> I've been offered a good deal on the 325x, I already own the 225e which I absolutely love, what specifically does the 325s do differently over the 225e's?


I recently purchased a new set of SR325x after 6 years with SR225e, which I love. I was looking for an upgrade, though now I'm not really sure why. The SR225e is much better to my ears compared to the stock SR325x, which is dull and lifeless with F cushions. With L cushions, they are effectively the same (terrific). So, now I have a spare set. Live and learn. Upgraditis cured.


----------



## David222

Shane D said:


> Interested to hear you compare them.



Yes, will share thoughts once I get past the break-in period. 

Initial reaction is aligned with @jonathan c  -->  RS1x  has increased resolution/separation ... overall refinement (improvement) across the entire frequency range.  That being said, I absolutely love the Hemps, their sound signature (IMHO) is totally addictive, and not far off from the RS1x.


----------



## funkymartyn

Giving my gold Sr325i  some more use , been awhile .  With senn HD 580 soft velcro on headband.  And Geekria  G  pads . On playing Larry Carlton  jazz grooves. .


----------



## Menkau-ra

David222 said:


> Yes, will share thoughts once I get past the break-in period.
> 
> Initial reaction is aligned with @jonathan c  -->  RS1x  has increased resolution/separation ... overall refinement (improvement) across the entire frequency range.  That being said, I absolutely love the Hemps, their sound signature (IMHO) is totally addictive, and not far off from the RS1x.


Does the RS1x have the same bass as Hemps?


----------



## David222

Menkau-ra said:


> Does the RS1x have the same bass as Hemps?



I'll be happy to get back to you on that.  My RS1x are brand new / out of box. So, need to get some hours on them and break-in.


----------



## Chefguru

Shrine to the king hp-2i grado


----------



## ESL-1 (Jun 11, 2022)

Menkau-ra said:


> Yea, I'm aware of that. Do you know if the new braided version sound any different from 420?


I am pretty sure there is no sonic difference when you compare the same gauge/conductors wire with and without the sheath.  The sheath is about looks and protecting the actual cable.  It also you will be surprised to hear *does keep the wire from kinking**.*


----------



## lowrider007

T400 said:


> I recently purchased a new set of SR325x after 6 years with SR225e, which I love. I was looking for an upgrade, though now I'm not really sure why. The SR225e is much better to my ears compared to the stock SR325x, which is dull and lifeless with F cushions. With L cushions, they are effectively the same (terrific). So, now I have a spare set. Live and learn. Upgraditis cured.


Thanks for the feedback, the SR225e lives for another day in my collection it seems.


----------



## UntilThen

funkymartyn said:


> I recommend you all check out some ,  Pat Metheny  albums ....fantastic music on all my grado from Sr60  to. Ps1000.   Classed as jazz rock fusion .  But that's just a name .   Check him out and also any. Bob James too .....great music.



I do love Pat Metheny. I have the Missouri Sky album. Love Pat Metheny's rendition of 'And I love her' composed by Paul McCartney and John Lennon.

The GH1 continues to impress even after almost a week. It's a new way of listening to music for me.


----------



## Shane D

David222 said:


> Yes, will share thoughts once I get past the break-in period.
> 
> Initial reaction is aligned with @jonathan c  -->  RS1x  has increased resolution/separation ... overall refinement (improvement) across the entire frequency range.  That being said, I absolutely love the Hemps, their sound signature (IMHO) is totally addictive, and not far off from the RS1x.


I have to get back into my Hemps. I started to compare them to my GH2's, but then got sidetracked with some inexpensive Hifiman's.

I told myself that I couldn't afford the RS-1X's and then went out and bought used Hemps and new Hifiman's. So yeah, I guess I could have afforded them.


----------



## Menkau-ra

David222 said:


> I'll be happy to get back to you on that.  My RS1x are brand new / out of box. So, need to get some hours on them and break-in.


I know. My Hemps took about 150-200hrs to properly burn in. Right out of the box they were bad.
I don't know if I want to buy RS1x or should I wait for new GS...x series.


----------



## David222

Shane D said:


> I have to get back into my Hemps. I started to compare them to my GH2's, but then got sidetracked with some inexpensive Hifiman's.
> 
> I told myself that I couldn't afford the RS-1X's and then went out and bought used Hemps and new Hifiman's. So yeah, I guess I could have afforded them.



Indeed. Dig out those Hemps!!  

Many of us journey down HiFiman road at some point


----------



## Yanto

lowrider007 said:


> Thanks for the feedback, the SR225e lives for another day in my collection it seems.


Can’t help re the 225’s but at £140 I’m finding my 325x exceptionally good value.


----------



## Shane D

David222 said:


> Indeed. Dig out those Hemps!!
> 
> Many of us journey down HiFiman road at some point


It was a crooked road for me. I hated the HE4XX's.
Thought the Sundara's were good.
Was underwhelmed by the Drop Edition XX's.
LOVE the HE6se V2's.
Really like the HE-R9's.

Really curious about the HE1000 series...


----------



## joseph69

T400 said:


> I recently purchased a new set of SR325x *after 6 years with SR225e*, which I love. I was looking for an upgrade, though now I'm not really sure why. The SR225e is much better to my ears compared to the stock SR325x, which is dull and lifeless with F cushions. With L cushions, they are effectively the same (terrific). So, now I have a spare set. Live and learn. Upgraditis cured.


That's a huge difference in play time on the 225e, so I'd give the 325x much more play time before any comparisons.


----------



## jonathan c

David222 said:


> Just got my new RS1x....what a phenomenal headphone.  I remember picking up my Hemps last year and thinking... I'll just "try a pair of Grados"
> 
> No turning back now!


If you still have the Hegerman Tuba, I bet it is a hell of a match to RS1x !


----------



## David222

jonathan c said:


> If you still have the Hegerman Tuba, I bet it is a hell of a match to RS1x !


Agree with you! 

Yes, I still have the mighty Tuba!  My first tube amp....could not part company with it  

Still digging out from our recent move...will get it unpacked soon. 

That being said...I have to admit ...was just on the Quicksilver website looking at other girls


----------



## jonathan c

David222 said:


> Agree with you!
> 
> Yes, I still have the mighty Tuba!  My first tube amp....could not part company with it
> 
> ...


The Quicksilver is fantastic with RS1x and GS3000e. I haven’t gotten to Hemp, PS500e, PS2000e _yet._ The tubes have been / are cryo treated Genalex/Gold Lion EL84 and 12AX7. I haven’t gotten _yet _to the NOS ammunition: Mazda, Tung Sol, and more…😉


----------



## jonathan c

David222 said:


> Agree with you!
> 
> Yes, I still have the mighty Tuba!  My first tube amp....could not part company with it
> 
> ...


…racked and wearing tube tops?…🤣


----------



## jonathan c

Menkau-ra said:


> Does the RS1x have the same bass as Hemps?


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/post-16992007


----------



## David222 (Jun 11, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> The Quicksilver is fantastic with RS1x and GS3000e. I haven’t gotten to Hemp, PS500e, PS2000e _yet._ The tubes have been / are cryo treated Genalex/Gold Lion EL84 and 12AX7. I haven’t gotten _yet _to the NOS ammunition: Mazda, Tung Sol, and more…😉



I hear good things about the QS...try some Tungsram el84  (ei yugo / silver labels)

I just picked up a PS500e about an hour ago.  Not sure if they will be redundant?  Look forward to checking them out.


----------



## jonathan c

David222 said:


> I hear good things about the QS...try some Tungsram (ei yugo / silver labels)
> 
> I just picked up a PS500e about an hour ago.  Not sure if they will be redundant?  Look forward to checking them out.


Not redundant. If you can, get the TTVJ Deluxe Flats for the PS500e…..👍🎼


----------



## Yanto (Jun 12, 2022)

T400 said:


> I recently purchased a new set of SR325x after 6 years with SR225e, which I love. I was looking for an upgrade, though now I'm not really sure why. The SR225e is much better to my ears compared to the stock SR325x, which is dull and lifeless with F cushions. With L cushions, they are effectively the same (terrific). So, now I have a spare set. Live and learn. Upgraditis cured.


Why not return them? You obviously don’t like them? Get a refund maybe.


----------



## UntilThen

Grado loves tube amps or tube amps loves Grados.  I'm trying to get Eric to make the Super 6EW7 in maple to match the GH1.


----------



## majo123

Ok guys I'm really not happy with grado and they will be getting a strong email from me at some point today , after months of feeling like I'm going insane , making me seem like it was my poor workmanship and buying a new multi meter because grado INSISTED it was impossible for all blue wires to be testing for continuity instead of 2 x left and 2 x right, I decided to open up the Y split and guess what ! ... exactly what I thought!  a solder joint in the Y split which is the only thing it could of been ... they blatantly told me impossible! And mailed me through it! ....I'm worried a lot of X series are like this but I know a couple of balanced there X series ... you can clearly see I haven't broken the white inner moulding yet and that there is a solder joint under the White clear plastic... Grado denied any of this





But on a positive I now know and can wire balanced...
Really bad though guy's and especially because grado denied it and made me feel like it was me! 
NOT HAPPY and I hope this stops a few sales which they deserve!


----------



## majo123

As you can see the white plastic moulding is very deeply moulded to the wires so damaging trying to get off  .. but you can clearly see the solder joints underneath ...I'm going to re wire the whole lot from Y split  ... really not happy though.


----------



## Stevko

They probably buy the cables finished from a factory. They only solereding 4 cables to the drivers. They know nothing about the internal in the cables. Only how many conductors.


----------



## majo123

Stevko said:


> They probably buy the cables finished from a factory. They only solereding 4 cables to the drivers. They know nothing about the internal in the cables. Only how many conductors.


As far as I'm aware and according to grado EVERYTHING is hand made in house....I'm making no excuses for them this time


----------



## Stevko (Jun 12, 2022)

Have seen many grado factory tour films on youtube. No one shows cable or driver production


----------



## majo123

Stevko said:


> Have seen many grado factory tour films on youtube. No one shows cable or driver production


Honestly without meaning any offence to you yourself who I respect I don't care where it's produced ...if you do work of this nature which I have done for years then you can see if it's a repair or part of production and in my honest opinion after doing work of this nature for the military / Audio/ and various others I can tell you this looks like part of production.
Which means Grado would know and have blatantly lied to me , causing me to lose about 3 or 4 inches off a cable that is already too short because I kept retrying and cutting off the Y split 
Also this could have damaged my balanced circuit if I had taken the first lot of continuity I e first 2 wires as correct and carried on, luckily I know what I'm doing.
This is totally.unacceptable customer service and treatment.


----------



## Stevko

Yeaa. They should know what they buy


----------



## majo123

Honestly they are getting some serious words from me and if they don't respond in the proper manner or try and fob me off then I will make it my mission to put all evidence on YouTube! I have 
 emails , pictures and video evidence of all of this ...the thing is I'm not the healthiest person and have a life long ongoing chronic illness which at times is debilitating and at other times not, but it does mean I can't and don't always feel like doing the work on this type of thing.The 325x have literally sat for a couple of months because of this and even today I have put them away again because of my illness to finish at a later date, all this could of been avoided and had them working and up and running again instead of all this.


----------



## lowrider007

Yanto said:


> Can’t help re the 225’s but at £140 I’m finding my 325x exceptionally good value.



I don't think anyone could argue it being good value for that price!!


----------



## Yanto

lowrider007 said:


> I don't think anyone could argue it being good value for that price!!


Yep. Dropped lucky for sure. Liking them more each day too!


----------



## gimmeheadroom

majo123 said:


> Honestly they are getting some serious words from me and if they don't respond in the proper manner or try and fob me off then I will make it my mission to put all evidence on YouTube! I have
> emails , pictures and video evidence of all of this ...the thing is I'm not the healthiest person and have a life long ongoing chronic illness which at times is debilitating and at other times not, but it does mean I can't and don't always feel like doing the work on this type of thing.The 325x have literally sat for a couple of months because of this and even today I have put them away again because of my illness to finish at a later date, all this could of been avoided and had them working and up and running again instead of all this.


Sorry to hear about the health issues, hope they get resolved soon. 

Anyway I have read a few posts here about people who were happy with 3rd party recabling. Maybe that would be a good solution.


----------



## majo123

I'm already on it ...it's my job they will get done eventually and BALANCED! lol.... just very p*"'ed off with grado.


----------



## majo123 (Jun 12, 2022)

I do wiring for a living and have done for nigh on 25 year's.

Grado just  got the email of a lifetime!... let's see how they respond and if they are going to be a reputable company.


----------



## Stevko

Grado goes their own way. 
Take it or leave it.
If you need balanced cans. Buy beyerdynamic T1 V2


----------



## majo123 (Jun 12, 2022)

Honestly they haven't met anyone quite like me! Lol... take it from any other headfier that truly knows me. 
Worst thing they can do is bury there head in the sand, and yes they can do that but I'm in no doubt if they do and don't respond as a true customer orientated company should do then I will make sure I cost them some sales at least.


----------



## T400 (Jun 12, 2022)

Yanto said:


> Why not return them? You obviously don’t like them? Get a refund maybe.


If you read what I wrote, I like them just fine. Just not different. I ordered a Fulla E to use with one pair on a computer that's separate from my main system. They won't go to waste.


----------



## T400 (Jun 12, 2022)

joseph69 said:


> That's a huge difference in play time on the 225e, so I'd give the 325x much more play time before any comparisons.


I'll wager they'll sound *exactly* the same 6 years from now. They only thing that will change is my hearing.


----------



## Stevko

majo123 said:


> Honestly they haven't met anyone quite like me! Lol... take it from any other headfier that truly knows me.
> Worst thing they can do is bury there head in the sand, and yes they can do that but I'm in no doubt if they do and don't respond as a true customer orientated company should do then I will make sure I cost them some sales at least.


Asked them last year why they allowed the distributor to take double price for the new 325x. The answer I got was nonsens


----------



## Luckyleo

Stevko said:


> Asked them last year why they allowed the distributor to take double price for the new 325x. The answer I got was nonsens


curious..... What did they tell you?  I'm guessing its something like "we don't control the pricing of our distributors". Please let us know.

Thanks

Leo


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Luckyleo said:


> curious..... What did they tell you?  I'm guessing its something like "we don't control the pricing of our distributors". Please let us know.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Leo


I got that answer from a certain company one time (not Grado). I won't touch that company's stuff with a thousand foot pole now, for that reason and others.

Yes, R.O.W. does not matter.


----------



## Yanto

T400 said:


> If you read what I wrote, I like them just fine. Just not different. I ordered a Fulla E to use with one pair on a computer that's separate from my main system. They won't go to waste.


Apologies. I read that you said that with the stock pads they are dull and lifeless, and with a change of pads they match your 225’s. I’ve taken that to mean that you are disappointed with them as the 325’s should surely be an improvement? But I guess if you like your 225’s and the 325’s now match them then I suppose you do like them, which is great! 
Was just trying to suggest a solution not criticism


----------



## T400 (Jun 12, 2022)

Yanto said:


> Apologies. I read that you said that with the stock pads they are dull and lifeless, and with a change of pads they match your 225’s. I’ve taken that to mean that you are disappointed with them as the 325’s should surely be an improvement? But I guess if you like your 225’s and the 325’s now match them then I suppose you do like them, which is great!
> Was just trying to suggest a solution not criticism


No apology necessary. My apologies for overreacting to your post. It probably wasn't realistic to expect much an improvement, but I'm happy with them overall. Thanks!


----------



## Stevko

Luckyleo said:


> curious..... What did they tell you?  I'm guessing its something like "we don't control the pricing of our distributors". Please let us know.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Leo


Hi!
It is only the 325x so are priced crazy.
The other Grados are more normaled priced

Q:
Hi!
I have another question.
Why so crazy price in norway on 325x?
4795NOK/565$ Ink VAT
Bought them on amazon for «only» 385$ Ink VAT and freight. But the right driver was dead.so returned them. Sold my 225e before I ordered 325x.so now I only have my old 325i left. But they’r good 😃

A: 
Hi Steinar

there are many costs involved to import a headphones into any country
any questions, let us know, happy to help

Thanks for being part of the Grado Labs  family
Grado Labs Service Team


----------



## Yanto

T400 said:


> No apology necessary. My apologies for overreacting to your post. It probably wasn't realistic to expect much an improvement, but I'm happy with them overall. Thanks!


No problem at all. Glad you’re happy. Mine are only the second pair of Grado’s I’ve ever had, and are a big improvement on my old 125’s. 
I’m only using them with my iPhone at the moment so need to get a DAC amp sorted. Looking forward to hearing them then 👍


----------



## T400 (Jun 12, 2022)

Yanto said:


> No problem at all. Glad you’re happy. Mine are only the second pair of Grado’s I’ve ever had, and are a big improvement on my old 125’s.
> I’m only using them with my iPhone at the moment so need to get a DAC amp sorted. Looking forward to hearing them then 👍


I also had the SR125 (SR60 and SR80 before them) and the SR225e were a major, eye-opening, step up at the time. It's entirely possible that my now much wonkier hearing can't distinguish important differences between the SR225e and SR325x (with L cushions) that others might perceive. I'd be curious if I could now discern differences between the SR125 and SR225e. With that in mind, I'm going to stick with what I have and not climb the Grado chain further. Although, I might still splurge on a set of G cushions just for laughs.


----------



## T400

Hey Yanto, I think you mentioned you have a set of G cushions for your SR325x. Do they fit properly? The L cushions fit a little loosely on the SR325x compared with the SR225e, though it's not really a problem. Just curious.


----------



## Yanto (Jun 12, 2022)

T400 said:


> I also had the SR125 (SR60 and SR80 before them) and the SR225e were a major, eye-opening, step up at the time. It's entirely possible that my now much wonkier hearing can't distinguish important differences between the SR225e and SR325x (with L cushions) that others might perceive. I'd be curious if I could now discern differences between the SR125 and SR225e. With that in mind, I'm going to stick with what I have and not climb the Grado chain further. Although, I might still splurge on a set of G cushions just for laughs.


I’m thinking exactly the same as you. 62 now and since being ill after my first Covid jab, I’ve developed a slight case of tinnitus in my right ear. I’ve always been sensitive to high frequencies if harsh. So I wasn’t sure I’d like these.
Trebles can still be a touch hot at times with the standard pads but are definitely tamed using G Cush. Much airier too. I know that the ones I have are not genuine Grado. Person I bought the 325’s off included them in the sale, and said they were only around £8. But they definitely change the sound.
I too would like to think that I’ll stick at this level.
Yes the G Cush fit very well but as I say they are not genuine Grado.


----------



## Yanto

T400 said:


> Hey Yanto, I think you mentioned you have a set of G cushions for your SR325x. Do they fit properly? The L cushions fit a little loosely on the SR325x compared with the SR225e, though it's not really a problem. Just curious.


Hey. Sorry. I edited my last post to include the fitting on the G Cush. I’m definitely thinking of trying gen ones now too, and other types!


----------



## T400 (Jun 12, 2022)

Yanto said:


> I’m thinking exactly the same as you. 62 now and since being ill after my first Covid jab, I’ve developed a slight case of tinnitus in my right ear. I’ve always been sensitive to high frequencies if harsh. So I wasn’t sure I’d like these.
> Trebles can still be a touch hot at times with the standard pads but are definitely tamed using G Cush. Much airier too. I know that the ones I have are not genuine Grado. Person I bought the 325’s off included them in the sale, and said they were only around £8. But they definitely change the sound.
> I too would like to think that I’ll stick at this level.
> Yes the G Cush fit very well but as I say they are not genuine Grado.


I'm 57. I was sicker than I'd ever been as an adult after my first booster (third jab), but perfectly fine after my fourth jab. My wife was the same. Weird. I've had tinnitus in my right ear and hyperacusis (cochlear and vestibular) in both ears for many years. Beside vastly increased sensitivity to noise in general, I can become nauseous and lose balance when exposed to loud sounds. I have to be careful.

I wouldn't mind investing in more expensive headphone gear, but I'm not sure I could hear anything other than major differences in amps, dacs or headphones. I think I'm at the end of the line when it comes to electronics. I may explore completely different headphone options though. Thinking about Sennheiser HD650 or the HD6XX.


----------



## Yanto

T400 said:


> I'm 57. I was sicker than I'd ever been as an adult after my first booster (third jab), but perfectly fine after my fourth jab. My wife was the same. Weird. I've had tinnitus in my right ear and hyperacusis (cochlear and vestibular) in both ears for many years. Beside vastly increased sensitivity to noise in general, I can become nauseous and lose balance when exposed to loud sounds. I have to be careful.
> 
> I wouldn't mind investing in more expensive headphone gear, but I'm not sure I could hear anything other than major differences in amps, dacs or headphones. I think I'm at the end of the line when it comes to electronics. I may explore completely different headphone options though. Thinking about Sennheiser HD650 or the HD6XX.


Oh heck. That ‘sounds’ horrible. Mine is nothing by comparison, merely a constant high pitched noise. Definitely brought on after that first jab. It is more pronounced when I’m tired, but there always. 
I guess there has to come a time when we get to the point where we stop buying and are satisfied? 
Similar to yourself I wanted a pair of wired headphones. I have IEM’s and Bluetooth headphones already. I did look at the Senn 6xx, Senn 58x, Hifiman 4xx, AKG K702 etc. Couldn’t decide. Then I remembered Grado as I’d had the 125’s a few years ago. I liked the sound but not the discomfort. So I started looking and was actually going to order a pair of 125x when I saw a used pair of 325x for sale locally. Ended up with what I think is a bargain and am really enjoying them.
So many excellent headphones about now so we’re spoiled for choice


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Stevko said:


> Grado goes their own way.
> Take it or leave it.
> If you need balanced cans. Buy beyerdynamic T1 V2 Sennheiser HD 600.



There, FTFY 

@bcowen


----------



## T400 (Jun 12, 2022)

Yanto said:


> Oh heck. That ‘sounds’ horrible. Mine is nothing by comparison, merely a constant high pitched noise. Definitely brought on after that first jab. It is more pronounced when I’m tired, but there always.
> I guess there has to come a time when we get to the point where we stop buying and are satisfied?
> Similar to yourself I wanted a pair of wired headphones. I have IEM’s and Bluetooth headphones already. I did look at the Senn 6xx, Senn 58x, Hifiman 4xx, AKG K702 etc. Couldn’t decide. Then I remembered Grado as I’d had the 125’s a few years ago. I liked the sound but not the discomfort. So I started looking and was actually going to order a pair of 125x when I saw a used pair of 325x for sale locally. Ended up with what I think is a bargain and am really enjoying them.
> So many excellent headphones about now so we’re spoiled for choice


We (audiologist and I) suspect that my hearing damage has resulted from many years as an active brass musician, primarily playing euphonium with the bell on the right side since my tinnitus is asymmetrical. Concert bands are pretty loud too. I'm now relegated to practicing trumpet alone with a practice mute, which sounds crummy but is comfortable.

re: spoiled for choice
Absolutely! It's a great time to be a headphone enthusiast. It's sometimes tough to resist the pull of something new...


----------



## Shane D

T400 said:


> re: spoiled for choice
> Absolutely! It's a great time to be a headphone enthusiast. It's sometimes tough to resist the pull of something new...


So very true! Whatever your budget and whatever your preferences, the choices go on for miles.


----------



## Yanto

T400 said:


> We (audiologist and I) suspect that my hearing damage has resulted from many years as an active brass musician, primarily playing euphonium with the bell on the right side since my tinnitus is asymmetrical. Concert bands are pretty loud too. I'm now relegated to practicing trumpet alone with a practice mute, which sounds crummy but is comfortable.
> 
> re: spoiled for choice
> Absolutely! It's a great time to be a headphone enthusiast. It's sometimes tough to resist the pull of something new...


So playing in close proximity to other loud instruments has caused this? 
Famous last words probably, but right now I’m happy. Just need that DAC/amp. 🤣


----------



## T400 (Jun 12, 2022)

Yanto said:


> So playing in close proximity to other loud instruments has caused this?
> Famous last words probably, but right now I’m happy. Just need that DAC/amp. 🤣


In addition to my own instrument, but there is no way to know for certain. I also used to listen to loud music, including (as a kid 40 years ago) mowing the lawn with a gas engine mower while wearing SONY walkman headphones turned up loud enough that I could hear the music. Stupid.


----------



## T400 (Jun 12, 2022)

Yanto said:


> So playing in close proximity to other loud instruments has caused this?
> Famous last words probably, but right now I’m happy. Just need that DAC/amp. 🤣


I think having a DAC & amp benefits listening with Grados tremendously. I like my current amp, but have read good feedback re: SR325x with Schiit Asgard, including: https://www.headfonia.com/grado-sr80x-sr325x-review/3/ (see page 4)

One thing to make sure (as suggested in the review) is that there is enough volume range for the headphones (and your ears). I have that with my old HPA-1. I also have an old Lehmann Rhinelander which doesn't provide that, even with the gain at the lowest setting. It's either nothing or too loud, so it's unusable with my Grados (for me). The Asgard is apparently a good match. There is a Head-Fi user that also likes the Asgard with the 325x: https://www.head-fi.org/search/9738570/?q=sr325x+asgard&o=relevance


----------



## Yanto

T400 said:


> I think having a DAC & amp benefits listening with Grados tremendously. I like my current amp, but have read good feedback re: SR325x with Schiit Asgard, including: https://www.headfonia.com/grado-sr80x-sr325x-review/3/ (see page 4)
> 
> One thing to make sure (as suggested in the review) is that there is enough volume range for the headphones (and your ears). I have that with my old HPA-1. I also have an old Lehmann Rhinelander which doesn't provide that, even with the gain at the lowest setting. It's either nothing or too loud, so it's unusable with my Grados (for me). The Asgard is apparently a good match. There is a Head-Fi user that also likes the Asgard with the 325x: https://www.head-fi.org/search/9738570/?q=sr325x+asgard&o=relevance


Thanks that’s an interesting review. I’d agree with most of the comments re tonality, but also say that I do like the G Cush especially with classical music. 
I’m more or less decided on getting an IFi Zen DAC v2. Apparently IFi and Grado are a nice match


----------



## jonathan c

majo123 said:


> As far as I'm aware and according to grado EVERYTHING is hand made in house....I'm making no excuses for them this time


Taken literally, the headphone jacks are made in house. That I doubt. I _postulate_ that: the drivers / housings are made in house; cables, gimbals, headbands, rods etc are sourced elsewhere and _assembled by hand_ in house.


----------



## joseph69

T400 said:


> I'll wager they'll sound *exactly* the same 6 years from now. They only thing that will change is my hearing.


Nah, I wouldn't want to take away whatever you're willing to wager.


----------



## T400

joseph69 said:


> Nah, I wouldn't want to take away whatever you're willing to wager.


Let's touch base in 6 years. If I still have both pair, they both sound the same as they do now, and as each other, I'll send you the pair of your choice. My treat.


----------



## majo123 (Jun 12, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> Taken literally, the headphone jacks are made in house. That I doubt. I _postulate_ that: the drivers / housings are made in house; cables, gimbals, headbands, rods etc are sourced elsewhere and _assembled by hand_ in house.


As I said I'm almost certain this is not a repair and part of production , if it was a damaged wire then that wire only would of been cut soldered together and covered with heat shrink ....this is clearly all wires soldered/terminated at Y split and would lead anyone who does this for a living to conclude that it is almost certainly part of the production schedule.
But what really gets me is them telling me they DO NOT do this and and IMPOSSIBLE and must be SOMETHING I'm doing.... I have all this in conformation
 email from themselves.
Not acceptable.

I have mailed them and they have responded quite quickly with this so far.
Let's see if they actually do something.



I sent the photo evidence contradicting this statement


----------



## jonathan c

Stevko said:


> Grado goes their own way.
> Take it or leave it.
> If you need balanced cans. _Look elsewhere…_


…and use double 3-XLRs with this!…


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jonathan c said:


> …and use double 3-XLRs with this!…


Could be a good deal if you price it per pound


----------



## Stevko (Jun 12, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> Taken literally, the headphone jacks are made in house. That I doubt. I _postulate_ that: the drivers / housings are made in house; cables, gimbals, headbands, rods etc are sourced elsewhere and _assembled by hand_ in house.


Anyway. If they produce over 50% self it is a good thing. No one make everything self.
If you buy a car. Guess over 30% are made by others…


----------



## quentinspriggs

majo123 said:


> As you can see the white plastic moulding is very deeply moulded to the wires so damaging trying to get off  .. but you can clearly see the solder joints underneath ...I'm going to re wire the whole lot from Y split  ... really not happy though.


SO what is the problem u were having tho.


----------



## majo123

quentinspriggs said:


> SO what is the problem u were having tho.


The problem was to differentiate which out of the 4 blue ground wires were for left or right channels to terminate with a balanced connection.
All four blue grounds were consistent for continuity with each other, but grado insisted this was impossible and when I asked if there was possibly a solder joint in the Y split they insisted this was not the case and told me they do not do this, implied it was my error or something I had done...
Basically if this is a production process on 325x then impossible to safely terminate balanced just at terminal end, you would have to as i will do rewire from Y split or rewire completely.
But this is not my main issue with grado , my issue is the email exchange telling me in not so many words that it is impossible and to some extent my fault.
The pictures above tell a different story.


----------



## jonathan c

gimmeheadroom said:


> Could be a good deal if you price it per pound


….more bounce per ounce…🤣🤣


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jonathan c said:


> ….more bounce per ounce…🤣🤣


Rhymes with G-cushion? Don't go there!


----------



## jonathan c

gimmeheadroom said:


> Rhymes with G-cushion? Don't go there!


….afraid to finish what you started? (aka premature evacuation 🤣🤣🤣)….


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jonathan c said:


> ….afraid to finish what you started? (aka premature evacuation 🤣🤣🤣)….


----------



## ESL-1 (Jun 12, 2022)

majo123 said:


> As far as I'm aware and according to grado EVERYTHING is hand made in house....I'm making no excuses for them this time


I understand your disappointment but I really cannot see how a molded cable like that could be made in house by Grado or any smaller manufacturer.  Molded with their name embossed on the plug and Y junction?, don’t see the possibility.  When I was a dealer and would pick up my order at the factory I never saw anyone working on that and they most likely have boxes of each of their cable types.  Same I would think is the case of their extension cord and 3.5mm male to 1/4” female adapter.  Lastly, it would not make business sense in my opinion to spend the time and energy on looking to do that in house.

Sorry again for your disappointment.


----------



## joseph69

I'll be enjoying my PS1000/GS-X mk2 combo tonight!


----------



## joseph69

PS: Left the Shipibo rodblocks on, but took out their set screws and added the shaft collars instead to keep my desired cup height.
100% better contour to the head without any resistance whatsoever on the rods, which allow the cups to swivel freely.


----------



## UntilThen

joseph69 said:


> I'll be enjoying my PS1000/GS-X mk2 combo tonight!



That PS1000 is desirable. Awesome setup.


----------



## joseph69

UntilThen said:


> That PS1000 is desirable. Awesome setup.


Thank you


----------



## majo123 (Jun 13, 2022)

ESL-1 said:


> I understand your disappointment but I really cannot see how a molded cable like that could be made in house by Grado or any smaller manufacturer.  Molded with their name embossed on the plug and Y junction?, don’t see the possibility.  When I was a dealer and would pick up my order at the factory I never saw anyone working on that and they most likely have boxes of each of their cable types.  Same I would think is the case of their extension cord and 3.5mm male to 1/4” female adapter.  Lastly, it would not make business sense in my opinion to spend the time and energy on looking to do that in house.
> 
> Sorry again for your disappointment.


I possibly agree with everything you say but as I stated it doesn't really matter where it's done or who does it , the fact is it is done, they should or do know that it is and that they denied all knowledge, WE DON'T there words exactly .
Also they implied that it was my fault resulting in me cutting off a few times to make sure I hadn't damaged cores further up with iron and then having to cut off Y split to find what they insisted was in there words IMPOSSIBLE and be something I'm doing , I bought a new meter and also now am trying to find replacement cable because the original is a little to short ...none of this is acceptable and especially the part of denial and basically in not so many words telling me it's me, when all along I was right.
I'm sorry guys but I have been on headfi long enough to know how it works , love my grado sound but when a company is wrong it's wrong, and everyone reading this should take note.
Also out of the 5 grado I own 3 have had minor issues I have had to sort out, this is the icing on the cake.

Edit...
We all know how headfi works guys , paid sponsored threads mostly (not certain on this one) but when there is a problem or ANY company on headfi are making mistakes/ building stuff that is faulty or sub standard how ever small , people need to speak out ... nothing ever changes other wise and ANY company should be held to account in these situations.
So guys some of us have been doing this a long time, I try and respect everyone on here. I know on each thread there are usually guys affiliated to each individual company but don't let that stop any of you speaking out however knowledgeable or not you think you are, newbie or not.

Respect you all and we all have something to bring to the table , good or bad newbie or old timer.


----------



## Stevko (Jun 13, 2022)

majo123 said:


> I possibly agree with everything you say but as I stated it doesn't really matter where it's done or who does it , the fact is it is done, they should or do know that it is and that they denied all knowledge, WE DON'T there words exactly .
> Also they implied that it was my fault resulting in me cutting off a few times to make sure I hadn't damaged cores further up with iron and then having to cut off Y split to find what they insisted was in there words IMPOSSIBLE and be something I'm doing , I bought a new meter and also now am trying to find replacement cable because the original is a little to short ...none of this is acceptable and especially the part of denial and basically in not so many words telling me it's me, when all along I was right.
> I'm sorry guys but I have been on headfi long enough to know how it works , love my grado sound but when a company is wrong it's wrong, and everyone reading this should take note.
> Also out of the 5 grado I own 3 have had minor issues I have had to sort out, this is the icing on the cake.
> ...


Bought 2 grado last year with no sound in one cup.
Probably a cable issue.
Think a 3.5mm plug in each cup would be a good thing for Grado and all customers..
(a quality plug and good wires will last forever)


----------



## UntilThen

Stevko said:


> Think a 3.5mm plug in each cup would be a good thing for Grado and all customer..



I'm for that !


----------



## majo123 (Jun 13, 2022)

Stevko said:


> Bought 2 grado last year with no sound in one cup.
> Probably a cable issue.
> Think a 3.5mm plug in each cup would be a good thing for Grado and all customers..
> (a quality plug and good wires will last forever)


This is exactly what is needed , if you have problems then speak out ...
I honestly love the grado sound and probably my favourite sounding brand, but they need to improve a lot in other areas .

All companies make mistakes and I'd they acknowledge this and do something about it then of course I will forgive but at the moment I'm not happy... let's see what happens.


----------



## rasmushorn

majo123 said:


> This is exactly what is needed , if you have problems then speak out ...
> I honestly love the grado sound and probably my favourite sounding brand, but they need to improve a lot in other areas .
> 
> All companies make mistakes and I'd they acknowledge this and do something about it then of course I will forgive but at the moment I'm not happy... let's see what happens.


As long as it is done in a respectful manner then I fully support transparency in cases like this so thanks for sharing with the community. 

On the other hand, I also can understand that companies having a successful product and with a growing customer base will often suffer from being lacking in service and support capacity. Often the tech-supporters and consumer service department do not know every technical detail from the production line and many times the people doing the consumer service are not highly paid engineers. Grado is also not a multi-billion dollar company but a family run small business. As long as they stick to their company DNA and making the best possible products and helping their distributor network with the need warranty I think most customers will be happy even though there are a few slips here and there.


----------



## Stevko

Yea bought a sr60e and 325x last year. Both defective.
325x was ordered from amazon US because of price and  not available here in north.
Was a bit disappointed... But still Grado fan.
For a year ago , I only owned my old 325. Now I own 5 pair..


----------



## Stevko

majo123 said:


> This is exactly what is needed , if you have problems then speak out ...
> I honestly love the grado sound and probably my favourite sounding brand, but they need to improve a lot in other areas .
> 
> All companies make mistakes and I'd they acknowledge this and do something about it then of course I will forgive but at the moment I'm not happy... let's see what happens.


I have told them now.
waiting for a reply


----------



## majo123

rasmushorn said:


> As long as it is done in a respectful manner then I fully support transparency in cases like this so thanks for sharing with the community.
> 
> On the other hand, I also can understand that companies having a successful product and with a growing customer base will often suffer from being lacking in service and support capacity. Often the tech-supporters and consumer service department do not know every technical detail from the production line and many times the people doing the consumer service are not highly paid engineers. Grado is also not a multi-billion dollar company but a family run small business. As long as they stick to their company DNA and making the best possible products and helping their distributor network with the need warranty I think most customers will be happy even though there are a few slips here and there.


I think your right on the whole and as I put previously all companies make mistakes, but it's how they move forward with the mistake/problems and customer support that's important being a small family business or not. .. there are quite a few examples of fails/problems too, again which seem as they are not listening to customers. These are not cheap items to most by any stretch of the imagination, quality should be better and customer service should be better pure and simple... infact I feel being a small company would or should insure this better, it's usually the big players that don't care and can afford to lose the potential profits and usually the little man that goes out of there way.


----------



## Yanto

Looking for some advice please re a suitable amp to use with my SR325X. Budget is a lowly £200 I’m afraid.
I was considering getting an IFi Zen DAC v2. Source will be as now, a mobile streaming Tidal/Spotify.
Was talking with a friend earlier and he recommended getting a Zen Can instead, and just using my Apple dongle for now rather than buying a dedicated DAC.
Is this good advice? Or does the Can have way more power than I’ll ever use/need? Overkill? Plus would using the Apple dongle actually work with the Can.
Also if anyone has anyone other suggestions please fire away. I’d need mains power though
Thanks


----------



## Menkau-ra

Yanto said:


> Looking for some advice please re a suitable amp to use with my SR325X. Budget is a lowly £200 I’m afraid.
> I was considering getting an IFi Zen DAC v2. Source will be as now, a mobile streaming Tidal/Spotify.
> Was talking with a friend earlier and he recommended getting a Zen Can instead, and just using my Apple dongle for now rather than buying a dedicated DAC.
> Is this good advice? Or does the Can have way more power than I’ll ever use/need? Overkill? Plus would using the Apple dongle actually work with the Can.
> ...


Apogee Groove is awesome


----------



## Stevko

Menkau-ra said:


> Apogee Groove is awesome


They say so.
Same with hd dac


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> I'll be enjoying my PS1000/GS-X mk2 combo tonight!



Looks like you are running it balanced and on low gain.

Did you do the cable yourself ?

I bet this is a super clean sounding combo. Transparency in spades.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Looks like you are running it balanced and on low gain.
> 
> Did you do the cable yourself ?
> 
> I bet this is a super clean sounding combo. Transparency in spades.


Hey Joe,
Yes, low gain, and I run all my Grado's balanced except my 325is, as well as terminate them myself.
Indeed, this is a very clean transparent combo. I've always preferred the PS1000 with a SS amp.


----------



## Stevko

majo123 said:


> This is exactly what is needed , if you have problems then speak out ...
> I honestly love the grado sound and probably my favourite sounding brand, but they need to improve a lot in other areas .
> 
> All companies make mistakes and I'd they acknowledge this and do something about it then of course I will forgive but at the moment I'm not happy... let's see what happens.


Q:
*Message*: Hi!
Buyed 2 grados last year with cable issues. I think a mini jack in each cup would be a good idea  Any plan to offer headphones with detachable cables?
Then I could swapped cables. But instead I have to return my sr60e that I buyed from the outlet for a nice price.
325 x I buyed from amazon us, arrived norway after 10 days.
I was a happy guy until I plugged it into my schiit magni 3. One dead cup returned it. 325x was out of stock, so I got my money back.
I bought the rs2e instead. I love it..
But now I want another Grado. Still want the new 325X.
Possible to custom order a 325 x without cable? But with a minijack in each cup instead? 

A:

Hi Stiener

we do not have the feature that you want

thanks
any questions, let us know, happy to help

Thanks for being part of the Grado Labs  family
Grado Labs Service Team


----------



## joseph69

@Stevko 
I'm not clear on your post above
Is the Q&A message above from you to Grado?


----------



## Stevko

joseph69 said:


> @Stevko
> I'm not clear on your post above
> Is the Q&A message above from you to Grado?


yes it it.
was a short answer from them.
happy to help?


----------



## Menkau-ra

Stevko said:


> Q:
> *Message*: Hi!
> Buyed 2 grados last year with cable issues. I think a mini jack in each cup would be a good idea  Any plan to offer headphones with detachable cables?
> Then I could swapped cables. But instead I have to return my sr60e that I buyed from the outlet for a nice price.
> ...


should all of us contact their support and ask for a detaсhed cable?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Menkau-ra said:


> should all of us contact their support and ask for a detaсhed cable?


The support line has been disconnected. Let that serve as an example for the headphone cables


----------



## Stevko

Maybe 
I am okey with the cable when it works.
The adapter bothering my more.should be a screw adapter like beyerdynamic uses.
But as mention, 2 cable issues last year.
But there are something magical with the Grado sound.so still Grado fan

And yeaa. The 80e are pretty good


----------



## joseph69

Stevko said:


> yes it it.
> was a short answer from them.
> happy to help?


I'd say they were right to the point and happy to help by answering your question regarding detachable cables. What more would you want them to say? Just curious. Also, there are plenty of companies that offer cable mods or one can DIY if they really aren't that happy with the Grado cable, but I think most don't want to pay the cost of modding the cable to another company and expect Grado to offer cable options and then when their (Grado) prices increase people will be complaining about that.


----------



## majo123

Ok guys after my ranting   and being more than a little peeved with grado it seems they are listening, they have agreed to rewire my 325x for me... but I don't know where this leaves me with balanced so to speak? because if it's the same in the Y split then I'm not going to be able to work out left and right ground Seperation again.
So I'm seeing where I stand with this and have emailed them back, maybe to wire balanced for me or just send me the cable and I will do the rest...it could be a case of leaving them 3.5 mm which is disappointing but if so then it is so.
Think maybe grado are following the thread ?
All though it shouldn't be happening in the first place it definitely is a step in the right direction to rectify and if reading this thank you for trying to arrange this for me..


----------



## carboncopy

majo123 said:


> Ok guys after my ranting   and being more than a little peeved with grado it seems they are listening, they have agreed to rewire my 325x for me... but I don't know where this leaves me with balanced so to speak? because if it's the same in the Y split then I'm not going to be able to work out left and right ground Seperation again.
> So I'm seeing where I stand with this and have emailed them back, maybe to wire balanced for me or just send me the cable and I will do the rest...it could be a case of leaving them 3.5 mm which is disappointing but if so then it is so.
> Think maybe grado are following the thread ?
> All though it shouldn't be happening in the first place it definitely is a step in the right direction to rectify and if reading this thank you for trying to arrange this for me..


I think you had a real misfortune with that y splitter. I never heard something like that before. If they rewire it for you, I am sure you will be safe.


----------



## Bret Halford

majo123 said:


> Ok guys after my ranting   and being more than a little peeved with grado it seems they are listening, they have agreed to rewire my 325x for me... but I don't know where this leaves me with balanced so to speak? because if it's the same in the Y split then I'm not going to be able to work out left and right ground Seperation again.
> So I'm seeing where I stand with this and have emailed them back, maybe to wire balanced for me or just send me the cable and I will do the rest...it could be a case of leaving them 3.5 mm which is disappointing but if so then it is so.
> Think maybe grado are following the thread ?
> All though it shouldn't be happening in the first place it definitely is a step in the right direction to rectify and if reading this thank you for trying to arrange this for me..


Grado offer XLR termination on at least some of their new cans as an option for an additional fee... surely they could offer a similar service in addition to the rewire? I mean if they waived the fee for the service that would be above and beyond, but surely at least at normal cost they could re-terminate it for you.


----------



## Stevko

joseph69 said:


> I'd say they were right to the point and happy to help by answering your question regarding detachable cables. What more would you want them to say? Just curious. Also, there are plenty of companies that offer cable mods or one can DIY if they really aren't that happy with the Grado cable, but I think most don't want to pay the cost of modding the cable to another company and expect Grado to offer cable options and then when their (Grado) prices increase people will be complaining about that.


Something like that:
We will not offer detachable cabels in the future.
We are sorry for your issues with your Grados.
We will send you a Grado t-shirt and a pair of G-pads for free.
Hope you will be a part of the Grado family in the future


----------



## ESL-1

majo123 said:


> Ok guys after my ranting   and being more than a little peeved with grado it seems they are listening, they have agreed to rewire my 325x for me... but I don't know where this leaves me with balanced so to speak? because if it's the same in the Y split then I'm not going to be able to work out left and right ground Seperation again.
> So I'm seeing where I stand with this and have emailed them back, maybe to wire balanced for me or just send me the cable and I will do the rest...it could be a case of leaving them 3.5 mm which is disappointing but if so then it is so.
> Think maybe grado are following the thread ?
> All though it shouldn't be happening in the first place it definitely is a step in the right direction to rectify and if reading this thank you for trying to arrange this for me..


Glad to hear they are looking to help.  I would think that while not watching the forum all day that a lot of what is happening here works it’s way back to them.


----------



## jonathan c

A company does not stay in business, let alone grow, without keeping general tabs on customer reaction and aspiration….🤔


----------



## ESL-1 (Jun 13, 2022)

gimmeheadroom said:


> The support line has been disconnected. Let that serve as an example for the headphone cables


If you called today John is not in the shop, I just called to find that out, 

Most often it would be John Grado regarding any support issues.  He will be back in tomorrow I am sure.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Yanto said:


> Looking for some advice please re a suitable amp to use with my SR325X. Budget is a lowly £200 I’m afraid.
> I was considering getting an IFi Zen DAC v2. Source will be as now, a mobile streaming Tidal/Spotify.
> Was talking with a friend earlier and he recommended getting a Zen Can instead, and just using my Apple dongle for now rather than buying a dedicated DAC.
> Is this good advice? Or does the Can have way more power than I’ll ever use/need? Overkill? Plus would using the Apple dongle actually work with the Can.
> ...


A Zen Dac is just about perfect. Just about any dongle or DAP in your price range will give you good results 

You dont NEED the Zen Can just for Grados but they're not real expensive and can drive just about any other headphone you'll ever have 

The Zen Can takes RCA inputs so you could get a little Y split adaptor to go from your dongle to the Zen Can 

Grados aren't fussy. I'm using my SR80i with an AK Jr right now; volume at 30/75 and sounds great.


----------



## TheRealDz

jonathan c said:


> A company does not stay in business, let alone grow, without keeping general tabs on customer reaction and aspiration….🤔


This is my fear;  Grado has a good thing going, but when it comes to an end, it will be due to lack of addressing the requirements of its target market...


----------



## majo123

TheRealDz said:


> This is my fear;  Grado has a good thing going, but when it comes to an end, it will be due to lack of addressing the requirements of its target market...


I personally don't think they will struggle, they are imo nailing the audio and by far my favourite house sound (if you wish to call it that) ...
But I do think they need to address certain issues quality and quality control and listening to customer feedback  .... we as enthusiast's/hobbyists or whatever you consider yourself are the ones who's posts people read, hi res audio and this hobby has grown hugely in the last few years way more than when I first started and more and more are reading these forums and taking guys with some experience advice, rightly or wrongly anyone can leave feedback anywhere! 
As the saying goes don't bite the hand that feeds you.

I know some may feel my openess and honesty a little too much and maybe a little harsh,  but I actually like grado, love there headphones and the audio they are producing which is why it is all the more frustrating when the quality and customer side can let it down at times.
I'm a fan genuinely , you down own 5 pairs of a brand for nothing but I just wish they would go from being good to being the best , surely this is what any company big or small would want to strive for.

Anyway my 2 cents.


----------



## jonathan c

TheRealDz said:


> This is my fear;  Grado has a good thing going, but when it comes to an end, it will be due to lack of addressing the requirements of its target market...


This is not _fait accompli. _A trait of a great company - a company with longevity - is the ability to recognise, deliver to, and cultivate potential markets.


----------



## majo123

jonathan c said:


> This is not _fait accompli. _A trait of a great company - a company with longevity - is the ability to recognise, deliver to, and cultivate potential markets.


Yep and the same for existing one's ..... never to late to learn and move forward.


----------



## ESL-1 (Jun 13, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> This is not _fait accompli. _A trait of a great company - a company with longevity - is the ability to recognise, deliver to, and cultivate potential markets.


Grado has been able to survive, innovate, and grow since 1953.  I have dealt with them as an authorized dealer many years ago.  With all my years of exposure my consideration is they still keep customer service and the goal of happy customers at the top of their priorities.  I could name a dozen larger BIG companies that don’t get at all close to that level at all. 

Desiring and asking for Grado to offer detachable cables is NOT a customer service issue but a request from some customers who would like to see that happen.  It then is up to the manufacturer to decide based on a lot larger considerations.  I still wonder how many who put Grado down for not doing that at the moment have really thought through all that is involved.  Shall they add it to their designs and then raise prices to cover by all Grado buyers, most of whom would not want the extra cost.  Keep in mind we are a dedicated but very small percentage of people who are so into the hobby that having detachable cables would mean so much.  Custom option upcharge?  They are not geared to stop a production line of day to day product to knock off some custom orders.  What price for that option is feasible, $200?, more?, less?

If it is beyond your DIY abilities there should be a number of custom guys out there are could take care of this desire.

PS. I KNOW you guys would gladly pay the price to have that done by Grado if they offered that.  I KNOW you would not expect Grado to eat the extra cost in time, labor & parts.  There is not a headphone manufacturer who would do it without raising prices.  No headphone manufacturer has been as diligent to hold their prices for so many years at a time as Grado.  That is a HARD record to even come close to, forget about equaling or beating. 

My sense of common sense.


----------



## protoss

joseph69 said:


> I'll be enjoying my PS1000/GS-X mk2 combo tonight!


My amp looks better 😀


----------



## iFi audio

jonathan c said:


> A company does not stay in business, let alone grow, without keeping general tabs on customer reaction and aspiration….🤔



Word.



protoss said:


> My amp looks better 😀



How cool would it be if your cans had their aluminium bits also blue  ?


----------



## UntilThen

ESL-1 said:


> Grado has been able to survive, innovate, and grow since 1953.  I have dealt with them as an authorized dealer many years ago.  With all my years of exposure my consideration is they still keep customer service and the goal of happy customers at the top of their priorities.  I could name a dozen larger BIG companies that don’t get at all close to that level at all.
> 
> Desiring and asking for Grado to offer detachable cables is NOT a customer service issue but a request from some customers who would like to see that happen.  It then is up to the manufacturer to decide based on a lot larger considerations.  I still wonder how many who put Grado down for not doing that at the moment have really thought through all that is involved.  Shall they add it to their designs and then raise prices to cover by all Grado buyers, most of whom would not want the extra cost.  Keep in mind we are a dedicated but very small percentage of people who are so into the hobby that having detachable cables would mean so much.  Custom option upcharge?  They are not geared to stop a production line of day to day product to knock off some custom orders.  What price for that option is feasible, $200?, more?, less?
> 
> ...



Well said. Let's not begrudge Grado so much about their cables. Look at the top model of HiFiMan, specifically Susvara and He1000se. They all come with crappy cables in my opinion. It may still sound good but those cables are a crying shame. You may say they come with 3.5mm connectors. So they should at that price.


----------



## jleewachter (Jun 13, 2022)

Hey all; I'm not a newbie to Grado by any means. I've had just about every model in the prestige line at one time or another, but lately decided to bite the bullet and pick up a pair of RS2e's they had on sale on their website simply for the shallowest of reasons (I love the way the wood looks .) I honestly expected them to sound pretty much the same to all of my other grado cans I've had in the past, as any differences in the sq of the models I've experienced personally have been very minimal. Unfortunately, upon receiving them, I have to say they're leaving me in pain. I've never had a problem w/ the highs of the Grado models I've tried in the past (even the SR325i, is, x, etc...) but these things are killing me w/ the treble. So much so that I'm getting headaches. Has anyone else experienced the same w/ any of the RS2 models? Is the Reference line just overly bright compared to the Prestige line?

I actually just got over covid, so I'm hoping it's just something weird w/ my ears being sensitive due to being sick as I did have some general ear pain over the past couple weeks when not using headphones, but my fear is that the RS2e is just too bright for me (and I'm someone who generally prefers bright headphones like Beyers, other grados, etc...) I wanted to love these things, but with that, combined with the fact that the first pair Grado sent me were completely non-functional in the right earpiece, and the second (current) pair has many cosmetic imperfections (glue spots on headband, kinks in cabling, creaks in the wood earcups,) I'm finding my self sadly disappointed.

Someone give me a glimmer of hope, lol


----------



## gimmeheadroom (Jun 13, 2022)

UntilThen said:


> Well said. Let's not begrudge Grado so much about their cables. Look at the top model of HiFiMan, specifically Susvara and He1000se. They all come with crappy cables in my opinion. It may still sound good but those cables are a crying shame. You may say they come with 3.5mm connectors. So they should at that price.



The difference seems to be whether the cable(s) are detachable or not. It's much less of a problem that Hifiman cables are so reprehensible given we simply throw them away upon receipt 

Updated: I was shocked, the cable that came with the new pair of HE400i 2020 I received today is actually totally fine. Nothing like the used catheter that comes with the HE6SE V2


----------



## UntilThen

gimmeheadroom said:


> The difference seems to be whether the cable(s) are detachable or not. It's much less of a problem that Hifiman cables are so reprehensible given we simply throw them away upon receipt



That's exactly what I said. If Grado charge half as much as Susvara or Hekse, they would have given you detachable cable and more.


----------



## joseph69

protoss said:


> My amp looks better 😀


You need a silver GS-X to match those Joseph Grado HP1000! 
I used to own the HP1000, but was actually afraid to even touch them because I didn't want the silkscreen lettering flaking off. 
Like yours, my lettering was perfect. To ease my stress, I sold them to @ESL-1 to bare the burden.


----------



## UntilThen (Jun 13, 2022)

jleewachter said:


> Someone give me a glimmer of hope, lol



I'm glad that my introduction is the GH1 because it's just right to my ears. After a week, I still can't put it down. It's almost the perfect package. The weight, the comfort and the tone. Mostly the tone. I could live with the garden hose cable. 

I should add that it is the GH1 with G-cush because I've not heard it with any other cushion.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

UntilThen said:


> That's exactly what I said. If Grado charge half as much as Susvara or Hekse, they would have given you detachable cable and more.



I don't understand how anybody can attempt to justify the lack of detachable cables for Grado based on price. Hifiman and most other companies have detachable cables everywhere in the price range, not just top end models. Labor in Germany is also expensive, and parts are more expensive, yet Sennheiser, Beyer, etc. have detachable cables in almost the entire product line.


----------



## joseph69

gimmeheadroom said:


> I don't understand how anybody can attempt to justify the lack of detachable cables for Grado based on price. Hifiman and most other companies have detachable cables everywhere in the price range, not just top end models. Labor in Germany is also expensive, and parts are more expensive, yet Sennheiser, Beyer, etc. have detachable cables in almost the entire product line.


There's a place called Moon Audio (among many, many others) that'll put detachable cables on your Grado headphones...or you can simply DIY and have some fun while doing it.


----------



## Plautus001

T400 said:


> I think having a DAC & amp benefits listening with Grados tremendously. I like my current amp, but have read good feedback re: SR325x with Schiit Asgard, including: https://www.headfonia.com/grado-sr80x-sr325x-review/3/ (see page 4)
> 
> One thing to make sure (as suggested in the review) is that there is enough volume range for the headphones (and your ears). I have that with my old HPA-1. I also have an old Lehmann Rhinelander which doesn't provide that, even with the gain at the lowest setting. It's either nothing or too loud, so it's unusable with my Grados (for me). The Asgard is apparently a good match. There is a Head-Fi user that also likes the Asgard with the 325x: https://www.head-fi.org/search/9738570/?q=sr325x+asgard&o=relevance


SR325X with Asgard 3 is one of my favorite combinations


----------



## ekolite

Still loving my Hemps.  Thinking about picking up rs1x or rs2x to add to my collection.  Not sure which, but probably both.  Nothing draws me into my music like a Grado!


----------



## Plautus001

Yanto said:


> Thanks that’s an interesting review. I’d agree with most of the comments re tonality, but also say that I do like the G Cush especially with classical music.
> I’m more or less decided on getting an IFi Zen DAC v2. Apparently IFi and Grado are a nice match


Synergy is definitely a factor...

I remember the SR225e as sounding really great and immediate, even with a humble source.

The SR325X is "okay" with a humble source; however, it really scales very well with discreet solid state class A or A/B, to my ears better than the SR225E or other e Prestige series.


----------



## chesebert

gimmeheadroom said:


> I don't understand how anybody can attempt to justify the lack of detachable cables for Grado based on price. Hifiman and most other companies have detachable cables everywhere in the price range, not just top end models. Labor in Germany is also expensive, and parts are more expensive, yet Sennheiser, Beyer, etc. have detachable cables in almost the entire product line.


Not sure if the lack of detachable cable is solely due to cost. Grado is a unique audio company with a unique view on sound reproduction. They have been doing their own things for decades now.


----------



## qua2k

ESL-1 said:


> Grado has been able to survive, innovate, and grow since 1953.  I have dealt with them as an authorized dealer many years ago.  With all my years of exposure my consideration is they still keep customer service and the goal of happy customers at the top of their priorities.  I could name a dozen larger BIG companies that don’t get at all close to that level at all.
> 
> Desiring and asking for Grado to offer detachable cables is NOT a customer service issue but a request from some customers who would like to see that happen.  It then is up to the manufacturer to decide based on a lot larger considerations.  I still wonder how many who put Grado down for not doing that at the moment have really thought through all that is involved.  Shall they add it to their designs and then raise prices to cover by all Grado buyers, most of whom would not want the extra cost.  Keep in mind we are a dedicated but very small percentage of people who are so into the hobby that having detachable cables would mean so much.  Custom option upcharge?  They are not geared to stop a production line of day to day product to knock off some custom orders.  What price for that option is feasible, $200?, more?, less?
> 
> ...


Example of this that comes to my mind is their balanced XLR option. Not always offered throughout Grado history but at $170.00, the cost of it is a bit steep when compared to other high-end cable manufacturer's that offer cable re-termination services.


----------



## UntilThen

This recent flaming of Grado cables detracts it from statement such as this 'Nothing draws me into my music like a Grado!'

I've have had Beyer DT880 Pro, T1 v1 and they do not have detachable cables. I've live through a lot of headphones. Audeze LCD-2f, 3f, 4, X, Senns HD650, HD800, HD800S, Beyer DT880 Pro, T1 V1, T1 V2, HiFiMan Arya, He1000se, He6se V2, ZMF Atticus, Eikon, Verite LTD Open.

When I first put GH1 on my head, the cable was the last thing I notice. It was the sound. Grado sound is very unique. Love it at first listen.


----------



## ekolite

Yeah honestly I like the non detachable cables. It’s part of the headphone design and I prefer it this way though I may be in the minority.  I would rather have a quality cable going directly into the headphones than a quality cable detachable.  For sound as well.


----------



## jonathan c

ekolite said:


> Still loving my Hemps.  Thinking about picking up rs1x or rs2x to add to my collection.  Not sure which, but probably both.  Nothing draws me into my music like a Grado!


If only one, make it the RS1x 😄.


----------



## ekolite

jonathan c said:


> If only one, make it the RS1x 😄.


Probably get the rs1x for pop rock and jazz and the rs2x and put on some fresh f pads for my more electronic bass heavy music.


----------



## jonathan c

ekolite said:


> Probably get the rs1x for pop rock and jazz and the rs2x and put on some fresh f pads for my more electronic bass heavy music.


Or the RS1x and alternate between Grado Gs and TTVJ Deluxe Fs...😜🤪…panorama vs ‘with the band’…👍👍


----------



## ekolite (Jun 13, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> Or the RS1x and alternate between Grado Gs and TTVJ Deluxe Fs...😜🤪…panorama vs ‘with the band’…👍👍


I’ve heard very mixed opinions about putting f pads on Rs1e.  Figured rs1x would be the same with them.


----------



## jonathan c

ekolite said:


> I’ve heard very mixed opinions about putting f pads on Rs1e.  Figured rs1x would be the same with them.


I really enjoy the TTVJ Deluxe Flats on RS1x. Great detail, impact, balanced overall tone. (Maybe) oddly enough, I did not care at all for the L-cushions. To me, they produced a ‘cupped hands’ sound which hollowed out and ‘shrilled’ saxophones and voices 😖.


----------



## ekolite

jonathan c said:


> I really enjoy the TTVJ Deluxe Flats on RS1x. Great detail, impact, balanced overall tone. (Maybe) oddly enough, I did not care at all for the L-cushions. To me, they produced a ‘cupped hands’ sound which hollowed out and ‘shrilled’ saxophones and voices 😖.


This is good to know.  Will definitely give the f pads a go on them. Have you heard the rs2x?


----------



## protoss (Jun 13, 2022)

joseph69 said:


> You need a silver GS-X to match those Joseph Grado HP1000!
> I used to own the HP1000, but was actually afraid to even touch them because I didn't want the silkscreen lettering flaking off.
> Like yours, my lettering was perfect. To ease my stress, I sold them to @ESL-1 to bare the burden.


I wonder if there is any type of paint glue or something that protects the lettering?

A sealer of something?



joseph69 said:


> . To ease my stress, I sold them


Saddest thing to read. Sold a legendary Grado aka one of the greatest headphone ever made... buy it back


----------



## Yanto

Joaquin Dinero said:


> A Zen Dac is just about perfect. Just about any dongle or DAP in your price range will give you good results
> 
> You dont NEED the Zen Can just for Grados but they're not real expensive and can drive just about any other headphone you'll ever have
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for your reply. Appreciate it. I definitely understand that the Zen Can should possibly ‘future proof’ my listening. But right now I’m genuinely not thinking of getting any other headphones. So that could be a moot point. Things do change I know, but I do the majority of my listening is via my Kef LS50W2 and so this little headphones system I’m looking to set up is not going to be my main system. Hence I’m happy with my SR325X.
So that’s why I was looking at the Zen DAC v2 as a possible solution


----------



## Yanto

Plautus001 said:


> SR325X with Asgard 3 is one of my favorite combinations


Just looked at the Asgard 3 on the Schiit website. In budget but no DAC. That’s a shame. Thanks


----------



## Yanto

Plautus001 said:


> Synergy is definitely a factor...
> 
> I remember the SR225e as sounding really great and immediate, even with a humble source.
> 
> The SR325X is "okay" with a humble source; however, it really scales very well with discreet solid state class A or A/B, to my ears better than the SR225E or other e Prestige series.


Would you be able to suggest any specific models please? I’m doing this with a tight budget though. I’d need amp/DAC inside £200 if at all possible. Cheers


----------



## jonathan c

ekolite said:


> This is good to know.  Will definitely give the f pads a go on them. Have you heard the rs2x?


I have not.


----------



## Tensen (Jun 13, 2022)

Yanto said:


> Just looked at the Asgard 3 on the Schiit website. In budget but no DAC. That’s a shame. Thanks


Heresy + modi?  Personally using vali 2+ or iemagni with modi 3 with my 325x and love the pairings.


----------



## Yanto

Tensen said:


> Heresy + modi?  Personally using vali 2+ or iemagni with modi 3 with my 325x and love the pairings.


I’ve literally just been on the Schiit website again looking at Modi DAC and Magni or Vali amps. 
Do you happen to know how the Heresy differs from the Magni 3+ please. 
I’m starting to become very interested in one of these stacks. 
By the way would I connect my phone to the amp via USB? Thanks


----------



## Tensen

From the Schiit website:


Magni 3+: choose this one if you want an all-discrete headphone amp. Discrete means its made up of lots of individual transistors (well, actually a lot of paired matched transistors now). It’s essentially a mini speaker amp. In fact, the topology is exactly that of a 2-stage speaker amp now, since we added a driver stage and Vbe multiplier for biasing. The driver reduces distortion and the Vbe multiplier means the bias is more stable. It's a super-advanced amp, and we’re very proud of it.
Magni Heresy: choose this one if you want a 100% op-amp-based headphone amp that delivers spectacular measurements. Thank the high-quality op-amps used: OPA1688 for gain, OPA1688 for output—eight (8) OPA1688 stages per channel, for low output impedance and very high current capability. With these advanced parts (the OPA1688 even uses feedforward in its topology), we’re getting 6-8dB lower THD+N than Magni 3+, which is already 10-15dB lower THD+N than Magni 3.
I haven’t heard either of these honestly (they just redid them both) but the heresy and IEMagni were close just that the iemagni had a third gain setting.  What I do know is that the Vali 2+ with a nos 6ns7 or 6cg7 with the 325x made me put my lcdx down for awhile.  I still swap between them, but listen to the 325x much more.   The musicality, soundstage and imaging is amazing with tubes.   Yes you can run your phone to a modi via usb but you best off using a second cable to power it.  Also there is no usb c on the modi.  So depending on your phone you’d need to proper adapter.


----------



## Plautus001 (Jun 13, 2022)

Yanto said:


> Would you be able to suggest any specific models please? I’m doing this with a tight budget though. I’d need amp/DAC inside £200 if at all possible. Cheers


Schiit Magni/Modi E stack $220

I heard the heresy... good for measurements... but Magni 3+ has more grunt and makes the SR325X more alive to my ears... I honestly think Asgard kills it, but its more pricey


----------



## Yanto

Tensen said:


> From the Schiit website:
> 
> 
> Magni 3+: choose this one if you want an all-discrete headphone amp. Discrete means its made up of lots of individual transistors (well, actually a lot of paired matched transistors now). It’s essentially a mini speaker amp. In fact, the topology is exactly that of a 2-stage speaker amp now, since we added a driver stage and Vbe multiplier for biasing. The driver reduces distortion and the Vbe multiplier means the bias is more stable. It's a super-advanced amp, and we’re very proud of it.
> ...


I’m now seriously interested. 
Which USB socket is used on the Modi please? 
As I want these purely for headphone listening it seems the Heresy is the more suitable option of the Magni amps.
But….. the possibility of tube listening is very interesting indeed


----------



## Yanto

Plautus001 said:


> Schiit Magni/Modi E stack $220
> 
> I heard the heresy... good for measurements... but Magni 3+ has more grunt and makes the SR325X more alive to my ears... I honestly think Asgard kills it, but its more pricey


I definitely need to look into these more. I totally accept that the Asgard would be better but it’s going to be well over budget by the time I add a DAC. 
So I think it’s a Modi with either Magni (either variant) or Vali2 amp.
I also need to check if I’ll pay import taxes too. I’ve had things from China delivered here with no duty but the US may be different


----------



## Tensen

Yanto said:


> I definitely need to look into these more. I totally accept that the Asgard would be better but it’s going to be well over budget by the time I add a DAC.
> So I think it’s a Modi with either Magni (either variant) or Vali2 amp.
> I also need to check if I’ll pay import taxes too. I’ve had things from China delivered here with no duty but the US may be different


May be able to find on Amazon in your region

oh and a decent rundown of the two flavors of magni:

https://www.thesoundawards.com/schiit-magni-3-vs-heresy-review/


----------



## joseph69

protoss said:


> I wonder if there is any type of paint glue or something that protects the lettering?
> 
> A sealer of something?
> 
> ...


Possibly PPF (Paint Protective Film) but once you put it on you'll never be able to take it off without removing the lettering, so it would have to be a permanent solution, which might not be a bad thing. I wouldn't try to brush any clear over the lettering because you might just brush the lettering right off.


----------



## Tensen

Yanto said:


> I’m now seriously interested.
> Which USB socket is used on the Modi please?
> As I want these purely for headphone listening it seems the Heresy is the more suitable option of the Magni amps.
> But….. the possibility of tube listening is very interesting indeed


Usb micro On back of modi with usb a on other side of cable.


----------



## Yanto

Really appreciate your help. I notice they have their own USB derivative so thought it may be a different connection. 
After reading the review you posted a link to, and as I listen to a lot of classical music, I’m leaning towards the Magni 3+.


----------



## jonathan c

ekolite said:


> This is good to know.  Will definitely give the f pads a go on them.


Don’t forget the G-cushions, too! If words can’t prompt you, maybe a picture will 😜:


----------



## chesebert (Jun 13, 2022)

Also try reverse G, toilet paper mod and sock mod.


----------



## majo123

gimmeheadroom said:


> I don't understand how anybody can attempt to justify the lack of detachable cables for Grado based on price. Hifiman and most other companies have detachable cables everywhere in the price range, not just top end models. Labor in Germany is also expensive, and parts are more expensive, yet Sennheiser, Beyer, etc. have detachable cables in almost the entire product line.


I agree on this statement small company or not , I have lcdx here and the build/workmanship that goes into that compared to a similar priced Grado is shockingly different... but I do like the lightweight minimalist Grado more for wearing long term , I'm not saying Change anything  as I love the aesthetics apart from cable, but they definitely need to up the quality of parts and especially gimbals on the lower end.
The cost to quality of components is staggering as anyone who has done this hobby for some time/ owned a lot of cans can plainly see.
I clearly have no affiliation to Grado because of my comments but they are without a doubt my favourite sounding can's .
Just as I said need to sort out a couple of areas, my advice is buy knowing this but none the less 9 times out of 10 you will be extatic with the sound.


----------



## chesebert (Jun 14, 2022)

majo123 said:


> I agree on this statement small company or not , I have lcdx here and the build/workmanship that goes into that compared to a similar priced Grado is shockingly different... but I do like the lightweight minimalist Grado more for wearing long term , I'm not saying Change anything  as I love the aesthetics apart from cable, but they definitely need to up the quality of parts and especially gimbals on the lower end.
> The cost to quality of components is staggering as anyone who has done this hobby for some time/ owned a lot of cans can plainly see.
> I clearly have no affiliation to Grado because of my comments but they are without a doubt my favourite sounding can's .
> Just as I said need to sort out a couple of areas, my advice is buy knowing this but none the less 9 times out of 10 you will be extatic with the sound.


My oldest Grado is almost 20yrs old and I have 0 problem it. Compare that to my LCD3 - the driver has had 2 failures already and it’s barely 10yrs old. I am actually thinking about getting rid of it - I don’t want to deal with forking over thousands to Audeze because they can’t build reliable drivers.

What can I say, Grado has excellent build quality where it counts - drives.


----------



## Stevko

jleewachter said:


> Hey all; I'm not a newbie to Grado by any means. I've had just about every model in the prestige line at one time or another, but lately decided to bite the bullet and pick up a pair of RS2e's they had on sale on their website simply for the shallowest of reasons (I love the way the wood looks .) I honestly expected them to sound pretty much the same to all of my other grado cans I've had in the past, as any differences in the sq of the models I've experienced personally have been very minimal. Unfortunately, upon receiving them, I have to say they're leaving me in pain. I've never had a problem w/ the highs of the Grado models I've tried in the past (even the SR325i, is, x, etc...) but these things are killing me w/ the treble. So much so that I'm getting headaches. Has anyone else experienced the same w/ any of the RS2 models? Is the Reference line just overly bright compared to the Prestige line?
> 
> I actually just got over covid, so I'm hoping it's just something weird w/ my ears being sensitive due to being sick as I did have some general ear pain over the past couple weeks when not using headphones, but my fear is that the RS2e is just too bright for me (and I'm someone who generally prefers bright headphones like Beyers, other grados, etc...) I wanted to love these things, but with that, combined with the fact that the first pair Grado sent me were completely non-functional in the right earpiece, and the second (current) pair has many cosmetic imperfections (glue spots on headband, kinks in cabling, creaks in the wood earcups,) I'm finding my self sadly disappointed.
> 
> Someone give me a glimmer of hope, lol


yes they are bright. Brighter than 225e and Beyerdynamic.
But rs2e offer better bass and more details than 225e.
So if I swap from my 225e or DT1770 to my rs2e.. They sound bad. But after an hour. They sound goood...
Take some time for the ears/brain to adjust...


Still headaches?  Try a tubeamp or something mellow from schiit and minimum 16- 44.1


----------



## Stevko

Yanto said:


> I definitely need to look into these more. I totally accept that the Asgard would be better but it’s going to be well over budget by the time I add a DAC.
> So I think it’s a Modi with either Magni (either variant) or Vali2 amp.
> I also need to check if I’ll pay import taxes too. I’ve had things from China delivered here with no duty but the US may be different


Schiit stack and Grado sounds good. sold mine, not because of I don`t liked it. most for I wanna try new gear   
But the old modi 3 and usb/phone was not soo good. glitches and pops. used it wit CCA or PC


----------



## majo123 (Jun 14, 2022)

chesebert said:


> My oldest Grado is almost 20yrs old and I have 0 problem it. Compare that to my LCD3 - the driver has had 2 failures already and it’s barely 10yrs old. I am actually thinking about getting rid of it - I don’t want to deal with forking over thousands to Audeze because they can’t build reliable drivers.
> 
> What can I say, Grado has excellent build quality where it counts - drives.


I'm totally the opposite, 3 pairs of grado out of 5 with slight issues.....
All companies can make faults every single company on headfi has made a faulty driver once in a while, no one is taking grado as a one and only, I'm talking quality of materials and quality control nothing more.... what are the odds of 3 out of 5 compared to the quantity produced? Am I really that unlucky?


----------



## Stevko

majo123 said:


> I'm totally the opposite, 3 pairs of grado out of 5 with slight issues.....
> All companies can make faults every single company on headfi has made a faulty driver once in a while, no one is taking grado as a one and only, I'm talking quality of materials and quality control nothing more.... what are the odds of 3 out of 5 compared to the quantity produced? Am I really that unlucky?


Same luck as me


----------



## Stevko

Since we talk about Grado cabels. Bought a "new" amp for some weeks ago.
Works great. But when I use my Grado ext cable with it, it buzz.
Looks like the ext cable pick up all RF noise. Any here with same issues?
The Grado ext cable works great with other amps.(tr-amp and magni 3)
I'm not using an earthed socket


----------



## Yanto

Stevko said:


> Schiit stack and Grado sounds good. sold mine, not because of I don`t liked it. most for I wanna try new gear
> But the old modi 3 and usb/phone was not soo good. glitches and pops. used it wit CCA or PC


Oh that’s not promising then. I HAVE to use a phone as source. No other option. Looks like these are out as well then if there are issues via USB


----------



## Stevko

Yanto said:


> Oh that’s not promising then. I HAVE to use a phone as source. No other option. Looks like these are out as well then if there are issues via USB


Maybe the new Unison USB works better.check it out before buying.
The XMOS chip works great with phone(Topping, ifi etc)


----------



## Yanto

Stevko said:


> Maybe the new Unison USB works better.check it out before buying.
> The XMOS chip works great with phone(Topping, ifi etc)


Thanks. But there’s no way of trying any Schiit products over here. Have to buy from the US, blind. Back to the drawing board I guess! 😂


----------



## gimmeheadroom

.





joseph69 said:


> There's a place called Moon Audio (among many, many others) that'll put detachable cables on your Grado headphones...or you can simply DIY and have some fun while doing it.


That doesn't change the fact that Grados don't come with detachable cables. Yeah we get it that anything's possible. That doesn't make the situation ok


----------



## Stevko

Yanto said:


> Thanks. But there’s no way of trying any Schiit products over here. Have to buy from the US, blind. Back to the drawing board I guess! 😂


Ask in the schiit thread.
I have only tried the old modi 3 with an iphone SE 2020 and the old camera adapter...
Maybe other phones works better!? or the unison are improved?
Figure it out and buy the modi


----------



## Stevko (Jun 14, 2022)

@Yanto
https://ifi-audio.com/products/zen-air-dac/

Maybe a good choice for Grado?


----------



## Yanto

Stevko said:


> @Yanto
> https://ifi-audio.com/products/zen-air-dac/
> 
> Maybe a good choice for Grado?


Thanks again. As you can tell I’m no expert! But I’m led to believe than Bluetooth cannot handle higher resolution audio? So I’d prefer wired. 👍😉


----------



## Yanto

Stevko said:


> Ask in the schiit thread.
> I have only tried the old modi 3 with an iphone SE 2020 and the old camera adapter...
> Maybe other phones works better!? or the unison are improved?
> Figure it out and buy the modi


I didn’t realise there was a Schiit thread. Will definitely ask. Thanks


----------



## Stevko

Yanto said:


> Thanks again. As you can tell I’m no expert! But I’m led to believe than Bluetooth cannot handle higher resolution audio? So I’d prefer wired. 👍😉


You will need a powesupply with the ifi.
Schiit stack are really good.

cheap good schiit:  https://www.schiit.com/products/fulla-2


----------



## Yanto

Stevko said:


> You will need a powesupply with the ifi.
> Schiit stack are really good.
> 
> cheap good schiit:  https://www.schiit.com/products/fulla-2


Thanks. I’ve posted in the equipment forum to see if anyone can help re the use of a mobile as source with the Schiit stack.
I think if it’s not a problem I’ll be ordering it 👍


----------



## Stevko

Yanto said:


> Thanks. I’ve posted in the equipment forum to see if anyone can help re the use of a mobile as source with the Schiit stack.
> I think if it’s not a problem I’ll be ordering it 👍


ask in the schiit thread / link your post to it


----------



## Yanto

Stevko said:


> ask in the schiit thread / link your post to it


I can’t even find the Schiit thread let alone link posts to it 🤣😂🤣


----------



## Stevko

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sch...lds-most-improbable-start-up.701900/page-6304

same style as this thread, but not so serious


----------



## Plautus001

jonathan c said:


> Don’t forget the G-cushions, too! If words can’t prompt you, maybe a picture will 😜:


To my ears, SR325X with stock pads worn lower down on the ears sounds the best... it really takes 100 hours for them to sound their best and they still improve.


----------



## jonathan c (Jun 14, 2022)

majo123 said:


> I'm totally the opposite, 3 pairs of grado out of 5 with slight issues.....
> All companies can make faults every single company on headfi has made a faulty driver once in a while, no one is taking grado as a one and only, I'm talking quality of materials and quality control nothing more.... what are the odds of 3 out of 5 compared to the quantity produced? Am I really that unlucky?


Not as much as Albert King sang: 🎵 “If I didn’t have bad luck, I wouldn’t have no luck at all…”🎵 (_Born Under A Bad Sign)._


----------



## dr cornelius

jleewachter said:


> Hey all; I'm not a newbie to Grado by any means. I've had just about every model in the prestige line at one time or another, but lately decided to bite the bullet and pick up a pair of RS2e's they had on sale on their website simply for the shallowest of reasons (I love the way the wood looks .) I honestly expected them to sound pretty much the same to all of my other grado cans I've had in the past, as any differences in the sq of the models I've experienced personally have been very minimal. Unfortunately, upon receiving them, I have to say they're leaving me in pain. I've never had a problem w/ the highs of the Grado models I've tried in the past (even the SR325i, is, x, etc...) but these things are killing me w/ the treble. So much so that I'm getting headaches. Has anyone else experienced the same w/ any of the RS2 models? Is the Reference line just overly bright compared to the Prestige line?
> 
> I actually just got over covid, so I'm hoping it's just something weird w/ my ears being sensitive due to being sick as I did have some general ear pain over the past couple weeks when not using headphones, but my fear is that the RS2e is just too bright for me (and I'm someone who generally prefers bright headphones like Beyers, other grados, etc...) I wanted to love these things, but with that, combined with the fact that the first pair Grado sent me were completely non-functional in the right earpiece, and the second (current) pair has many cosmetic imperfections (glue spots on headband, kinks in cabling, creaks in the wood earcups,) I'm finding my self sadly disappointed.
> 
> Someone give me a glimmer of hope, lol


I hear you about the look of the RS2e - it's why I chose them over the 500e (along with the lighter weight).  I like a little high freq energy, but unfortunately over time I found the RS2e way to bright - bass is great, better than the RS1x, but the sizzly treble is just too thin and unnatural sounding.  It results in obscuring detail, which I wasn't expecting.  

I tried tubes, but it'd didn't help...  Sorry for the negative post, others here love them, maybe they've found a way to tweak the sound.


----------



## majo123

jonathan c said:


> Not as much as Albert King sang: 🎵 “If I didn’t have bad luck, I would have no luck at all…”🎵 (_Born Under A Bad Sign)._


 Maybe I'm  lol..... karma


----------



## chesebert

dr cornelius said:


> I hear you about the look of the RS2e - it's why I chose them over the 500e (along with the lighter weight).  I like a little high freq energy, but unfortunately over time I found the RS2e way to bright - bass is great, better than the RS1x, but the sizzly treble is just too thin and unnatural sounding.  It results in obscuring detail, which I wasn't expecting.
> 
> I tried tubes, but it'd didn't help...  Sorry for the negative post, others here love them, maybe they've found a way to tweak the sound.


Have you tried toilet paper mod? Takes a bit of that edge off the sizzle and evens out a bit of bass response.


----------



## UntilThen

chesebert said:


> Have you tried toilet paper mod?



Ha ha haaaaa ! What is the world coming to. Imagine reaching for the toilet paper but it's gone.


----------



## jleewachter

dr cornelius said:


> I hear you about the look of the RS2e - it's why I chose them over the 500e (along with the lighter weight).  I like a little high freq energy, but unfortunately over time I found the RS2e way to bright - bass is great, better than the RS1x, but the sizzly treble is just too thin and unnatural sounding.  It results in obscuring detail, which I wasn't expecting.
> 
> I tried tubes, but it'd didn't help...  Sorry for the negative post, others here love them, maybe they've found a way to tweak the sound.


No worries; I appreciate the honesty. Far too many people on this site go total fanboy on some of their purchases and pretend as though they can do no wrong. Unfortunately, since it was a clearance item from Grado, they're saying I can't return them; so it looks like I'm stuck with them. If anyone is looking for a pair of RS2es that were only used a couple times, lemme know, lol.


----------



## chesebert (Jun 14, 2022)

Newsflash: toilet papers are flying off the shelves; crazy audiophiles rushing to their nearest Costco to get their very own Kirkland toilet paper before they are all gone.

On a serious note: toilet paper mod is not a joke. I use it for all my Grados.


----------



## jleewachter

chesebert said:


> Have you tried toilet paper mod? Takes a bit of that edge off the sizzle and evens out a bit of bass response.


I've not; but I did think about trying the flats or comfies. I remember from my sr325x that the flats seemed to have a bit less airyness than the bowls. Might give those a shot.


----------



## majo123

UntilThen said:


> Ha ha haaaaa ! What is the world coming to. Imagine reaching for the toilet paper but it's gone.


My ex wouldn't be happy if she went to relieve and it was on my grado.


----------



## UntilThen

majo123 said:


> My ex wouldn't be happy if she went to relieve and it was on my grado.



Laughing till tears are coming out of my eyes. What other things did I not know about Grado.


----------



## chesebert

Another reason why you might want to buy your Grado new 😂


----------



## jonathan c

UntilThen said:


> Ha ha haaaaa ! What is the world coming to. Imagine reaching for the toilet paper but it's gone.


Then use the cardboard roll to store KT88s 🤪


----------



## jonathan c

chesebert said:


> Have you tried toilet paper mod? Takes a bit of that edge off the sizzle and evens out a bit of bass response.


Sizzle where? 🤪


----------



## qua2k

chesebert said:


> Newsflash: toilet papers are flying off the shelves; crazy audiophiles rushing to their nearest Costco to get their very own Kirkland toilet paper before they are all gone.
> 
> On a serious note: toilet paper mod is not a joke. I use it for all my Grados.


Only get the best, https://www.schiit.com/products/toilet-paper


----------



## majo123

Grado mailed me and have decided to just replace my 325x apparently... still doesn't solve if I can balance these if the same wiring is across the board in the Y split but if it all goes to plan then it's a nice gesture none the less.

They are looking into the wiring balanced for me.


----------



## Stevko

majo123 said:


> Grado mailed me and have decided to just replace my 325x apparently... still doesn't solve if I can balance these if the same wiring is across the board in the Y split but if it all goes to plan then it's a nice gesture none the less.
> 
> They are looking into the wiring balanced for me.


Ye. They offer 8 conductor cable with xlr

https://4ourears.com/collections/reference-headphones/products/rs2x?variant=39786216718384


----------



## gimmeheadroom

chesebert said:


> Have you tried toilet paper mod? Takes a bit of that edge off the sizzle and evens out a bit of bass response.



I'm flush with excitement! Probably wipes out all the other mods 



UntilThen said:


> Ha ha haaaaa ! What is the world coming to. Imagine reaching for the toilet paper but it's gone.



It's not gone, it just went where the sun don't shine (into the earcups)



chesebert said:


> On a serious note: toilet paper mod is not a joke. I use it for all my Grados.



Crap mod


----------



## majo123

Stevko said:


> Ye. They offer 8 conductor cable with xlr
> 
> https://4ourears.com/collections/reference-headphones/products/rs2x?variant=39786216718384


Sorry maybe I misinterpreted ....they ate looking into the wiring if it's doable balanced without redoing whole cable or from Y split , if they share common ground at a joint in the Y split then it takes some form of the two rewire I just mentioned to go balanced , won't be able to just solder a  new balanced connector.
But if not across the board then I can still do it without losing all the wire I have so far...if not then I have a rewire choice or stay single ended.
Either way they seem to be trying to rectify and help which is definitely a positive in there favour...
So not all bad really and replacement 325x


----------



## chesebert (Jun 14, 2022)

My god, I have turned this wonderful Grado sanctuary into a poop thread. Time to bring in some real schiit for the cleanup.

Edit: I seem to get more likes when I “crap” post 🤣


----------



## majo123

chesebert said:


> My god, I have turned this wonderful Grado sanctuary into a poop thread. Time to bring in some real schiit for the cleanup.
> 
> Edit: I seem to get more likes when I “crap” post 🤣


Everyone loves toilet humour...I have chrohns disease and still laugh lol (this is true) ... can't risk using my toilet paper for modding


----------



## Stevko

Sorry😝


----------



## ekolite

Stevko said:


> Sorry😝


Wonderful pictures!


----------



## JLoud

chesebert said:


> Have you tried toilet paper mod? Takes a bit of that edge off the sizzle and evens out a bit of bass response.


This mod works well with Schiit amps. Only don't try to reuse it, frequency response stinks.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

JLoud said:


> This mod works well with Schiit amps. Only don't try to reuse it, frequency response stinks.


Agreed, from what I read on the spec sheet, response goes down the drain


----------



## iFi audio

Stevko said:


> You will need a powesupply with the ifi.



That's affirmative, ZEN Air Blue needs an external 5V PSU, thanks!


----------



## Plautus001

dr cornelius said:


> I hear you about the look of the RS2e - it's why I chose them over the 500e (along with the lighter weight).  I like a little high freq energy, but unfortunately over time I found the RS2e way to bright - bass is great, better than the RS1x, but the sizzly treble is just too thin and unnatural sounding.  It results in obscuring detail, which I wasn't expecting.
> 
> I tried tubes, but it'd didn't help...  Sorry for the negative post, others here love them, maybe they've found a way to tweak the sound.


From your post, aside from weight the PS500e seems to be a better match for you.  Also some posts indicate the RS2X is tamer than RS2e for treble and more of an "all rounder".

I think my combo of SR325X for most stuff and GS1000 OG gets me the best of both worlds and that lovely mahogany finish


----------



## protoss (Jun 14, 2022)

Got a $10 G cushion on Amazon. It's pretty good.

https://www.amazon.com/Bopfimer-Rep...id=1655244090&sprefix=grado+g+,aps,374&sr=8-1


----------



## chesebert

protoss said:


> Got a $10 G cushion on Amazon. It's pretty good.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bopfimer-Replacement-Grado-Headphone-Cushion/dp/B093BJ8TH5/ref=sr_1_1?crid=159APKHONMI66&keywords=grado+g+cushion&qid=1655244090&sprefix=grado+g+,aps,374&sr=8-1


I love how you accessorize your $2000 cans with $10 cushion from Amazon - Grado fans are uniquely frugal 😆


----------



## protoss

chesebert said:


> I love how you accessorize your $2000 cans with $10 cushion from Amazon - Grado fans are uniquely frugal 😆


LOL! You should see what I do with my other cans!


----------



## UntilThen

chesebert said:


> I love how you accessorize your $2000 cans with $10 cushion from Amazon - Grado fans are uniquely frugal 😆



Yes $10 cushion and toilet paper mods. Uniquely Grado.


----------



## jonathan c

protoss said:


> LOL! You should see what I do with my other cans!


When you wear them while on the can… 🤣.


----------



## jonathan c

protoss said:


> Got a $10 G cushion on Amazon. It's pretty good.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bopfimer-Replacement-Grado-Headphone-Cushion/dp/B093BJ8TH5/ref=sr_1_1?crid=159APKHONMI66&keywords=grado+g+cushion&qid=1655244090&sprefix=grado+g+,aps,374&sr=8-1


Is $10 G = $10,000 😳🤪🤣?


----------



## UntilThen

Grado G cushions. Don't leave home without it.


----------



## protoss

Has anyone tried the *Dekoni *Grado pads? 
https://dekoniaudio.com/product/dek...ur-replacement-ear-pads-for-grado-headphones/


----------



## T400

Ordered some G for my SR325x today.


----------



## Menkau-ra (Jun 14, 2022)

Why people still buying foam pads when ZMF released their Grado pads? They are extremely comfortable and sound amazing.


----------



## Yanto

T400 said:


> Ordered some G for my SR325x today.


Hey! Which brand did you go for? Hope you like them when they arrive


----------



## ekolite

I’ve never tried any G cushions.  Do you need an amp with them as a requirement?


----------



## jonathan c

UntilThen said:


> Grado G cushions. Don't leave home without it.


What about the other one?🤪


----------



## jonathan c

ekolite said:


> I’ve never tried any G cushions.  Do you need an amp with them as a requirement?


No specific amp is required….the higher grade the amp, the better the sound. A Grado headphone might be helpful with the G cushions 🤔…


----------



## UntilThen

jonathan c said:


> What about the other one?🤪



What other one? My GH1 came with only the G cushion.


----------



## jonathan c

UntilThen said:


> What other one? My GH1 came with only the G cushion.


You said ‘don’t leave home without _*it*_’ (one cushion…🤣🤣🤣)


----------



## UntilThen

jonathan c said:


> You said ‘don’t leave home without _*it*_’ (one cushion…🤣🤣🤣)



That's in reference to 'American Express, don't leave home without it'.


----------



## jonathan c




----------



## jonathan c

UntilThen said:


> That's in reference to 'American Express, don't leave home without it'.


I know that😀, I am just ‘knotting the works’: one card vs two cushions.


----------



## ekolite

jonathan c said:


> No specific amp is required….the higher grade the amp, the better the sound. A Grado headphone might be helpful with the G cushions 🤔…


I have hemps atm only.  They don’t sound too good with L pads to me, are harder to drive and severely lack bass with the L cush.  I couldn’t imagine how the g cush would be with hemps and I don’t want to know.


----------



## jonathan c

ekolite said:


> I have hemps atm only.  They don’t sound too good with L pads to me, are harder to drive and severely lack bass with the L cush.  I couldn’t imagine how the g cush would be with hemps and I don’t want to know.


I have Hemp also. I do not like the “L”s on the Hemp. I very much like the “F”s and the “G”s on Hemp. The Hemp do _not_ lack bass with F and G. The bass may be there with L, but the overall tonality is too shrill. _To me,_ F and G solve the soundstage and tonal balance problems of L.


----------



## ekolite

jonathan c said:


> I have Hemp also. I do not like the “L”s on the Hemp. I very much like the “F”s and the “G”s on Hemp. The Hemp do _not_ lack bass with F and G. The bass may be there with L, but the overall tonality is too shrill. _To me,_ F and G solve the soundstage and tonal balance problems of L.


Wow!  I was not expecting to hear that!  Maybe will order a set of G’s for my hemps.  I am tempted to get the braided cable design hemps as a small upgrade, probably very small upgrade.. so was thinking of maybe just getting the rs2x instead.  I read on here in the past that the rs2x with f pad is like a hemp on steroids.


----------



## jonathan c

ekolite said:


> Wow!  I was not expecting to hear that!  Maybe will order a set of G’s for my hemps.  I am tempted to get the braided cable design hemps as a small upgrade, probably very small upgrade.. so was thinking of maybe just getting the rs2x instead.  I read on here in the past that the rs2x with f pad is like a hemp on steroids.


Check also with fellow Head-Fier @David222. (We go back ‘n forth on various threads: he has good judgment & gear). He loves Hemp with Gs, also.


----------



## Plautus001

Menkau-ra said:


> Why people still buying foam pads when ZMF released their Grado pads? They are extremely comfortable and sound amazing.


I would be interested to know how they sound on specific models and yet in the back of my mind, all these modifications make Grados into something else... If I wanted more bass than my SR325X provides, I could get these or just use my Aedle VK1's...

However, if modding your Grado headphones works for you, than that is all that matters.


----------



## jonathan c

ekolite said:


> Wow!  I was not expecting to hear that!  Maybe will order a set of G’s for my hemps.  I am tempted to get the braided cable design hemps as a small upgrade, probably very small upgrade.. so was thinking of maybe just getting the rs2x instead.  I read on here in the past that the rs2x with f pad is like a hemp on steroids.


Which, if true, might be a good reason to go with RS1x + Fs (+Gs). That would give you variety from Hemp / ‘Hulk Hemp’….🤷🏻‍♂️.


----------



## ekolite

jonathan c said:


> Which, if true, might be a good reason to go with RS1x + Fs (+Gs). That would give you variety from Hemp / ‘Hulk Hemp’….🤷🏻‍♂️.


I could go with rs1x it would just take me a bit longer to save up for em.


----------



## Menkau-ra

Plautus001 said:


> I would be interested to know how they sound on specific models and yet in the back of my mind, all these modifications make Grados into something else... If I wanted more bass than my SR325X provides, I could get these or just use my Aedle VK1's...
> 
> However, if modding your Grado headphones works for you, than that is all that matters.


it's not sound modding, it's comfort. The actual sound is between F and G pads.


----------



## ESL-1

chesebert said:


> Also try reverse G, toilet paper mod and sock mod.


I’ve forgotten, is that the white sock or the darker type?


UntilThen said:


> Laughing till tears are coming out of my eyes. What other things did I not know about Grado.


Gee, I already know of one but mum’s the word.


----------



## David222

ekolite said:


> I could go with rs1x it would just take me a bit longer to save up for em.



If you have some budget and can swing the Hemps...you may want to consider starting there. Under decent amplification they'll bring you -70% of the RS1x performance.  100% agree with @jonathan c ...thoughts on pads (F & G) above....I'd also suggest a tightly matched pair of 6SN7s


----------



## jonathan c

David222 said:


> If you have some budget and can swing the Hemps...you may want to consider starting there. Under decent amplification they'll bring you -70% of the RS1x performance.  100% agree with @jonathan c ...thoughts on pads (F & G) above....I'd also suggest a tightly matched pair of 6SN7s


Already has Hemp. (I am) nudging ekolite towards RS1x 😏…


----------



## David222

jonathan c said:


> Already has Hemp. (I am) nudging ekolite towards RS1x 😏…



Haha...I see...but of course 

Well, the RS1x are a great investment and noticeable upgrade (IMHO) to the Hemps.


----------



## jleewachter

I wish I'd have gone with the hemps. These rs2s are causing permanent brain damage with the ice pick highs and severe lack of anything resembling bass. 

Did grado change something with the l cushions over the years? I seem to remember getting much better bass out of my old 325is w/ bowls than I'm getting with the rs2s with bowls.


----------



## Stevko

Bass punch are ok with my rs2e. Better than 225e and my 325i


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy (Jun 15, 2022)

protoss said:


> Has anyone tried the *Dekoni *Grado pads?
> https://dekoniaudio.com/product/dek...ur-replacement-ear-pads-for-grado-headphones/


I use the Dekoni velours on my Hemps.

They are the most comfortable pads I've used by a long way - a proper over-ear experience. The pads are thick and the foam is quite firm so the driver is sit further from the ears than any othe pads I've tried.

Sound-wise this translates to sense of even greater soundstage - not that it was lacking in the first place. The sub-bass is elevated very slightly. Highs are the same. Mids do come across slightly recessed compared to stock/other pads.

Overall they are my favourite pads for my Hemps but once in a while I do jump back to other pads to remind myself what else the Hemps can do.


----------



## T400 (Jun 15, 2022)

Yanto said:


> Hey! Which brand did you go for? Hope you like them when they arrive


I bought them directly from Grado (actually a local business for me). I should have them tomorrow. I hope I like them too!


----------



## Yanto

T400 said:


> I bought them directly from Grado (actually a local business for me). I should have them tomorrow. I hope I like them too!


Great. Look forward to an update once you have tried them 👍


----------



## T400 (Jun 15, 2022)

Yanto said:


> Great. Look forward to an update once you have tried them 👍


Will do. I was just playing around with L vs. F since I haven't used F in a while and I've had more time on the SR325x. F is still dull and lifeless, so L is the clear winner for me.


----------



## Yanto

T400 said:


> Will do. I was just playing around with L vs. F since I haven't used F in a while and I've had more time on the SR325x. F is still dull and lifeless, so L is the clear winner for me.


Isn’t it great how we hear things differently. For me the stock F sound aggressive and in your face! Maybe a little hot in the trebles at times but not ear bleedingly so. 
I’m worried now that you might really dislike the G because to me they are much more laid back, airier than the F.


----------



## T400 (Jun 15, 2022)

Yanto said:


> Isn’t it great how we hear things differently. For me the stock F sound aggressive and in your face! Maybe a little hot in the trebles at times but not ear bleedingly so.
> I’m worried now that you might really dislike the G because to me they are much more laid back, airier than the F.


That's interesting. I get more mid-range and treble with the L relative to the F, but treble with the L is barely enough.


----------



## Yanto

T400 said:


> That's interesting. I get more mid-range and treble with the L relative to the F, but treble with the L is barely enough.


Could be the source? Or we’re listening to different genres of music?


----------



## T400 (Jun 15, 2022)

Yanto said:


> Could be the source? Or we’re listening to different genres of music?


Could be. I was listening to mostly rock/punk last night and found that treble was lacking a bit with L, but acceptable. Perfect for classical music though, which is my main genre of interest. Source was CDs for all. I'll have to try my SR225e again to see if it's similar. Perhaps between the two headphones and three types of pads I can find the best genre-specific combinations, although I'd prefer one setup for everything. I'm starting to look at Schiit equalizers. The ability to tweak things a bit might be helpful, but I'd rather not accumulate more gear.


----------



## jleewachter (Jun 15, 2022)

Stevko said:


> Bass punch are ok with my rs2e. Better than 225e and my 325i


Are you using the stock bowl pads? I wonder if I just got another defective pair. The first pair Grado sent me had no sound out of the right earpiece. This pair just sounds unpleasant as hell. I'm quite disappointed.  Maybe I just need to give them more time to open up.


----------



## T400

jleewachter said:


> Are you using the stock bowl pads? I wonder if I just got another defective pair. The first pair Grado sent me had no sound out of the right earpiece. This pair just sounds unpleasant as hell. I'm quite disappointed.  Maybe I just need to give them more time to open up.


Changing the subject... what is the person in your avatar wearing?


----------



## Yanto

T400 said:


> Could be. I was listening to mostly rock/punk last night and found that treble was lacking a bit with L, but acceptable. Perfect for classical music though, which is my main genre of interest. Source was CDs for all. I'll have to try my SR225e again to see if it's similar. Perhaps between the two headphones and three types of pads I can find the best genre-specific combinations, although I'd prefer one setup for everything. I'm starting to look at Schiit equalizers. The ability to tweak things a bit might be helpful, but I'd rather not accumulate more gear.


I’m mainly listening to Classical, Classic Rock, Prog, Americana. 
Tidal and Spotify from iPhone 7Plus or Huawei P30 Pro.
Yes you would hope that you can find a combination that you like with those choices. 
I don’t eq.


----------



## T400

Yanto said:


> I’m mainly listening to Classical, Classic Rock, Prog, Americana.
> Tidal and Spotify from iPhone 7Plus or Huawei P30 Pro.
> Yes you would hope that you can find a combination that you like with those choices.
> I don’t eq.


I'm mostly CDs through the DAC and FM radio. I listen to one radio stream and downloaded DRM-free files (mostly 320kbps) through the computer and DAC. No EQ at the moment. I gave up my smart phone when I retired. Don't miss it.


----------



## Yanto

T400 said:


> I'm mostly CDs through the DAC and FM radio. I listen to one radio stream and downloaded DRM-free files (mostly 320kbps) through the computer and DAC. No EQ at the moment. I gave up my smart phone when I retired. Don't miss it.


Sadly I find since I too retired, and emigrated, that I need my phone more than ever!


----------



## jleewachter

T400 said:


> Changing the subject... what is the person in your avatar wearing?



Those would be the ultra-stylish 'Jecklin Floats'


----------



## llcook51

What are the sound differences between the e vs x versions of the Grado RS 2?
Thanks so much.


----------



## funkymartyn

Yanto said:


> Sadly I find since I too retired, and emigrated, that I need my phone more than ever!


Well I retired in Dec,  and do still need my phone.  But only for checking on here and grado Facebook forum.  Lol    Don't use my phone for music,  as mainly playing Lps / cds from hifi.   Or the Fiio M7  audio players . Playing loads of files mp3  320  and flac files ....But a old phone is good too with no sim card.  Just pop in a sd card full of music and use it wired or bluetooth.


----------



## Stevko

jleewachter said:


> Are you using the stock bowl pads? I wonder if I just got another defective pair. The first pair Grado sent me had no sound out of the right earpiece. This pair just sounds unpleasant as hell. I'm quite disappointed.  Maybe I just need to give them more time to open up.


Yes.stock pads.
Maybe you should return them.can be defective


----------



## jleewachter

Stevko said:


> Yes.stock pads.
> Maybe you should return them.can be defective


Yeah sadly, Grado wont return/exchange them as they were sold on their clearance page (i guess it was old stock left over since the RS2x came out.) Oh well, it's a nice $470 decoration piece, lol.


----------



## T400 (Jun 15, 2022)

Yanto said:


> I’m mainly listening to Classical, Classic Rock, Prog, Americana.
> Tidal and Spotify from iPhone 7Plus or Huawei P30 Pro.
> Yes you would hope that you can find a combination that you like with those choices.
> I don’t eq.


I sometimes forget that recording quality makes a huge difference. Intuitively obvious, but I seem to be ignoring the obvious lately.

Many of my classical recordings are top-notch and my SR325x sound wonderful with L cushions. I wouldn't change a thing - kind of a 'made for my ears' experience.

I just dug out the best quality recording in my rock CD collection, the first Dire Straits album, and the SR325x just sings with the L. I wouldn't change a thing. As long as the best is great, I guess that's the best I can do. We'll see how things go with the G cushions. EQ off the table for now.


----------



## T400

jleewachter said:


> Those would be the ultra-stylish 'Jecklin Floats'


My wife might leave me if she saw me wearing those.


----------



## jleewachter

T400 said:


> My wife might leave me if she saw me wearing those.


Nonsense friend; they're total ladies-magnets.


----------



## T400

jleewachter said:


> Nonsense friend; they're total ladies-magnets.


She had to witness my wearing a sousaphone for years. This might put her over the edge.


----------



## Stevko

jleewachter said:


> Yeah sadly, Grado wont return/exchange them as they were sold on their clearance page (i guess it was old stock left over since the RS2x came out.) Oh well, it's a nice $470 decoration piece,


Unopened box? If not I guess someone have returned them cause they was defective


----------



## jleewachter

Stevko said:


> Unopened box? If not I guess someone have returned them cause they was defective


No, they were sealed. It's from https://4ourears.com/collections/clearance ; Discontinued product, since the RS2e is replaced w/ RS2x. It clearly says 'all sales final' on the page, so I can't really argue with it. I saw that when I ordered them. I guess I just expected to like them more given the fact that I've liked every other grado I've owned. This was my first from the reference line though so I suppose I should have done more research. I'm a bit of an impulsive buyer, lol.


----------



## Stevko

Try to borrow a pair from somewhere.
Sold with full warranty?


----------



## jleewachter (Jun 15, 2022)

jleewachter said:


> No, they were sealed. It's from https://4ourears.com/collections/clearance ; Discontinued product, since the RS2e is replaced w/ RS2x. It clearly says 'all sales final' on the page, so I can't really argue with it. I saw that when I ordered them. I guess I just expected to like them more given the fact that I've liked every other grado I've owned. This was my first from the reference line though so I suppose I should have done more research. I'm a bit of an impulsive buyer, lol.



I dont think they're defective; they dont sound distorted or anything. I think my freakishly small ears just aren't meshing with the bowl pads. Even though I've used bowls in the past, these seem slightly different so maybe they changed something since the days of my old grados. 

I have the f-pads on order so hopefully they can be my savior, lol.


----------



## ekolite

I am thinking of trying the rs2x again.  From what I gather they sound good with l pads and f pads.  What I have is the hemp wirh old style cable.  With the rs2x I will get slightly bigger cups, a better sounding cable. And I am a sucker for maple wood.  I think I may start with them and then get the rs1x on a later date.


----------



## jonathan c

I cannot say whether the cable will sound better. The braided exterior on RS2x cable will not contribute to sound quality. Both Hemp and RS2x have 8-conductor cable inside. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## ekolite

jonathan c said:


> I cannot say whether the cable will sound better. The braided exterior on RS2x cable will not contribute to sound quality. Both Hemp and RS2x have 8-conductor cable inside. 🤷🏻‍♂️


Something to do with the inner cable itself at least according to Grado’s claims.  I wouldn’t be surprised if it’s a touch better.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Of course we cant really evaluate the new cable's effect on SQ because it cant be removed to compare against a different one. 

If you compared two separate Hemps with the two different cables you'd be introducing dozens of new variables.


----------



## ekolite

That’s true. Cable still matters though.  I had my rs1e’s modded at moon audio hardwired into the headphones with a black dragon.  The  wire came loose in the connector, in the headphone plug.  I never sent them back.  I didn’t want it to happen again after 6 months again.  I will never get my headphones modded like that again.  I was extra careful with them, put them in a case after every use.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

.


Joaquin Dinero said:


> Of course we cant really evaluate the new cable's effect on SQ because it cant be removed to compare against a different one.



After 10 pages of arguments we now have the real answer why Grado doesn't offer removeable cables


----------



## jonathan c

T400 said:


> She had to witness my wearing a sousaphone for years. This might put her over the edge.


Matches this?


----------



## Okrelayer (Jun 15, 2022)

*Just got my sr325e* in. Direct from Grado’s clearance store. First I’m really glad they still sell this on the web store, second (and we will get to this in a second) *I’m a little upset that to experience that classic sound you have to buy older Grado headphones used, or get the $500 RS2x.*

To bring all of yall up to speed *my first Grado was an SR80e*. I absolutely loved how much energy it brought the music I listen to. However, I did feel that sometimes the brightness got too shrill. I sort of tagged it up to it being a 99 dollar entry level headphone. But man was I falling in love with what was known as the Grado house sound.

Shortly after I wanted to step it up and get a more expensive model. I got the Hemp. Originally I couldn’t stand it. It didn’t have that energy that the SR80e had. Long story short,* I ended up falling in love with the Hemp but I still had wanted a crazy bright grado headphone*.

I went through:

RS2e - loved it, but at the time the comfort bothered me so i couldn’t justify a headphone that expensive that messed with my comfort levels. Returned it.
GH3- Thought it was alright, but it wasn’t 100% what I was looking for sound wise. Sold it.
SR80x- It sounds great, but it doesn’t sound like the old e model. I still keep it around tho.
SR225x- It certainly sounds brighter than the 80x to my ears, but it doesn’t even have as much “energy” as even my hemp. It’s sort of like a lesser hemp.. and that’s not really what i wanted. Gonna sell this asap

*Finally it brings me to buying the sr325e*. Considered the brightest of the e models. Looking at the FR graphs it looks like it has the tallest 2K bump. I had to try this. And boy did i try it today.

*This is IT.* This headphone sounds like it has a energy glow around it.

I am grinning from ear to ear at home WILD these headphones make certain songs sound.* Lead guitars sound like laser beams.* *So much damn fun*. I am being brought back to exactly how I felt when i listened to that original SR80e just more refined. I am revisiting concerts that I saw like St Vincent, Vampire Weekend, Dream Theater and the *live sound these headphones have recreates that experience like no other. *

Going back to my original thought, *it’s kind of upsetting that the lower end grados don’t have THIS sound anymore.* I am happy they still have the house sound on their reference line, and the RS1x will likely be my next grado purchase at some point but *THIS sound special*. I am so happy they still sold the 325e on the website, and happy it’s exactly what I wanted from them. *The comfort has been good so far.* I’ve gotten better with headphone comfort over the year.

*Oh, and I prefer the cord on the $420 hemp, and the 325e *over the stiff beef jerky cable on the x models.

*Cheers guys! I’ll update later on after i spend more time with them!*


----------



## T400

jonathan c said:


> Matches this?


Not quite. Wow.


----------



## T400 (Jun 15, 2022)

Okrelayer said:


> *Just got my sr325e* in. Direct from Grado’s clearance store. First I’m really glad they still sell this on the web store, second (and we will get to this in a second) *I’m a little upset that to experience that classic sound you have to buy older Grado headphones used, or get the $500 RS2x.*
> 
> To bring all of yall up to speed *my first Grado was an SR80e*. I absolutely loved how much energy it brought the music I listen to. However, I did feel that sometimes the brightness got too shrill. I sort of tagged it up to it being a 99 dollar entry level headphone. But man was I falling in love with what was known as the Grado house sound.
> 
> ...


Glad you're pleased with them!


----------



## jonathan c

After the monthly t-l-c with Howard’s Feed ‘n Wax:


----------



## UntilThen

I'm afraid I'll be a one Grado man. Just bought a Susvara and there ain't no money left for more Grados.


----------



## ESL-1

funkymartyn said:


> Well I retired in Dec,  and do still need my phone.  But only for checking on here and grado Facebook forum.  Lol    Don't use my phone for music,  as mainly playing Lps / cds from hifi.   Or the Fiio M7  audio players . Playing loads of files mp3  320  and flac files ....But a old phone is good too with no sim card.  Just pop in a sd card full of music and use it wired or bluetooth.


Now is when we need a portable turntable downsized to fit your rig.


gimmeheadroom said:


> .
> 
> 
> After 10 pages of arguments we now have the real answer why Grado doesn't offer removeable cables


which is?


----------



## ESL-1 (Jun 15, 2022)

jleewachter said:


> I dont think they're defective; they dont sound distorted or anything. I think my freakishly small ears just aren't meshing with the bowl pads. Even though I've used bowls in the past, these seem slightly different so maybe they changed something since the days of my old grados.
> 
> I have the f-pads on order so hopefully they can be my savior, lol.


Lots of break in play time will also evolve  their sound.  Very minimum of 50-100 hours.  I recommend some well recorded dynamic presentations.  I have about 6 discs that are main go to for me.  I prefer not to use test tones, too easy to have an issue.  Phones are designed to play music not test tones for extended time. 

Test tones can be handy side tools.

I hope you enjoy bringing to the level of performance these phones are capable of.

Report your results here and Good Luck.


----------



## jonathan c (Jun 15, 2022)

UntilThen said:


> I'm afraid I'll be a one Grado man. Just bought a Susvara and there ain't no money left for more Grados.


….remember The Rolling Stones:… 🎵🎼 .…… “t—i—m—e  is on my side”……🎼🎵


----------



## ESL-1 (Jun 15, 2022)

Your audience.  

Actually I think this was the results of a medical/psychological study and study group done at Rutgers University.  
After working with a group of 1002 self-confessed “AUDIOPHILES “” who signed a notarized statement verifying that.for a period of six months they have come up with the following composite of a “typical” Audiophile.   Notice the directionality of the receptors (ears), the silly smile and almost vacant eyes 👀 off on a trip beyond.


----------



## ESL-1

ESL-1 said:


> Your audience.
> 
> Actually I think this was the results of a medical/psychological study and study group done at Rutgers University.
> After working with a group of 1002 self-confessed “AUDIOPHILES “” who signed a notarized statement verifying that.for a period of six months they have come up with the following composite of a “typical” Audiophile.   Notice the directionality of the receptors (ears), the silly smile and almost vacant eyes 👀 off on a trip beyond.


Forget the music, listen to the equipment.    Unfortunately this last late side effect is to be hopefully reversed.

Rutgers is currently looking for volunteers for it’s follow up to hopefully confront this danger as soon as possible.


----------



## Yanto

funkymartyn said:


> Well I retired in Dec,  and do still need my phone.  But only for checking on here and grado Facebook forum.  Lol    Don't use my phone for music,  as mainly playing Lps / cds from hifi.   Or the Fiio M7  audio players . Playing loads of files mp3  320  and flac files ....But a old phone is good too with no sim card.  Just pop in a sd card full of music and use it wired or bluetooth.


As we retired, and currently are staying in a property with no WiFi, while our new home is being built, my phone is used for so many things. Contact with my children and grandchildren, banking, official documents (visa etc), ordering/paying for building materials etc. And important things too like streaming music, checking football scores (during the season) and Grado and music groups! 🤣


----------



## Yanto

T400 said:


> I sometimes forget that recording quality makes a huge difference. Intuitively obvious, but I seem to be ignoring the obvious lately.
> 
> Many of my classical recordings are top-notch and my SR325x sound wonderful with L cushions. I wouldn't change a thing - kind of a 'made for my ears' experience.
> 
> I just dug out the best quality recording in my rock CD collection, the first Dire Straits album, and the SR325x just sings with the L. I wouldn't change a thing. As long as the best is great, I guess that's the best I can do. We'll see how things go with the G cushions. EQ off the table for now.


Ah so you are making progress with the X’s now! Great. I’ll have to try some L’s on mine. By the way, I saw Dire Straits live at Manchester Uni just before the release of their debut album. Being a guitar player I was mesmerised by Mark Knopfler’s style


----------



## UntilThen

ESL-1 said:


> I hope you enjoy bringing to the level of performance these phones are capable of.



I never call my headphones 'phones' because I would confuse it with my iPhone.


----------



## UntilThen

Yanto said:


> Ah so you are making progress with the X’s now! Great. I’ll have to try some L’s on mine. By the way, I saw Dire Straits live at Manchester Uni just before the release of their debut album. Being a guitar player I was mesmerised by Mark Knopfler’s style



Anyone who is a Dire Straits fan is my friend. For a spell, I was hooked on the song 'You and your friend'.


----------



## Yanto

UntilThen said:


> Anyone who is a Dire Straits fan is my friend. For a spell, I was hooked on the song 'You and your friend'.


I might not be a friend when I say, I’ve never actually listened to the On Every Street album. 
I was a huge fan in the earlier days, up to and including Love Over Gold. Saw them 12 times. 
I still play those first 4 albums. Brilliant


----------



## Zachik

UntilThen said:


> Anyone who is a Dire Straits fan is my friend.


My all-time favorite band! Matt, I guess that makes us friends?


----------



## Zachik

Yanto said:


> Saw them 12 times.


Now I am jealous!!! Had 1 opportunity (was not living in the US back then), and missed it. Then, they stopped performing together, so had no more opportunities!
I did see Mark Knopfler in a solo tour, twice (2 different tours)... Does that count for something?


----------



## UntilThen

Zachik said:


> My all-time favorite band! Matt, I guess that makes us friends?



Cos we're friends... have been for a long time.  

Listening to 'Love Over Gold' album with GH1 to test out my newly arrived Footscray CV-455 12AT7 equivalent. 

Telegraph Road and Private Investigations are amongst my fav songs.


----------



## Zachik

UntilThen said:


> Telegraph Road and Private Investigations are amongst my fav songs.


Mine are Brothers in Arms and Sultans of Swing.


----------



## Yanto

Zachik said:


> Now I am jealous!!! Had 1 opportunity (was not living in the US back then), and missed it. Then, they stopped performing together, so had no more opportunities!
> I did see Mark Knopfler in a solo tour, twice (2 different tours)... Does that count for something?


Definitely counts. He’s a master guitarist. I never saw him solo. 
For me the original Dire Straits line up was so good


----------



## Yanto

UntilThen said:


> Cos we're friends... have been for a long time.
> 
> Listening to 'Love Over Gold' album with GH1 to test out my newly arrived Footscray CV-455 12AT7 equivalent.
> 
> Telegraph Road and Private Investigations are amongst my fav songs.


Very difficult to pick favourite tracks as there are so many. 
I actually love Espresso Love and Solid Rock from Making Movies. Actually strike that, the whole album is superb (with the exception of the final track)


----------



## UntilThen

Zachik said:


> Mine are Brothers in Arms and Sultans of Swing.



There are many great songs from them. Brother In Arms is particularly haunting in a good system. I think I overplayed Sultans of Swing when I first started listening to Dire Straits.

GH1 is stirring my senses now. Love this Grado.


----------



## UntilThen

Local Hero - Wild Theme. The Footscray is effin good and GH1 is mesmerising on the guitar.


----------



## jonathan c

I am happy that you like the Footscray 😀.


----------



## Zachik

UntilThen said:


> Brother In Arms is particularly haunting in a good system.


Funny you should say that... I have used up 1/2 my timeslot of the Sennheiser HE-1 audition (CanJam 3 years ago) playing Brothers in Arms (all 7 minutes of it). That was indeed a very unique experience!!


----------



## Stevko

Okrelayer said:


> *Just got my sr325e* in. Direct from Grado’s clearance store. First I’m really glad they still sell this on the web store, second (and we will get to this in a second) *I’m a little upset that to experience that classic sound you have to buy older Grado headphones used, or get the $500 RS2x.*
> 
> To bring all of yall up to speed *my first Grado was an SR80e*. I absolutely loved how much energy it brought the music I listen to. However, I did feel that sometimes the brightness got too shrill. I sort of tagged it up to it being a 99 dollar entry level headphone. But man was I falling in love with what was known as the Grado house sound.
> 
> ...


yes, grab an E if you can. The new Prestige don`t offer the good old Grado sound. Measurings on internet show thats the new rs2x offer the good old sound....


----------



## Stevko

UntilThen said:


> I'm afraid I'll be a one Grado man. Just bought a Susvara and there ain't no money left for more Grados.


You only need one


----------



## UntilThen

Stevko said:


> You only need one



True and the only Grado that falls my way must have been the right one because it sound incredible. In fact the whole package is just great. Light weight, comfort and sound. Tomorrow Susvara will arrive. I've wanted Susvara for a while and it's finally coming. I'll be able to leisurely compare Susvara, He1000se, GH1 and HD800 in the months to come. You can tell they are all monster details retrieval.


----------



## Stevko

UntilThen said:


> True and the only Grado that falls my way must have been the right one because it sound incredible. In fact the whole package is just great. Light weight, comfort and sound. Tomorrow Susvara will arrive. I've wanted Susvara for a while and it's finally coming. I'll be able to leisurely compare Susvara, He1000se, GH1 and HD800 in the months to come. You can tell they are all monster details retrieval.


Tried the Sundara before christmas. It is good. Also listen to the GS1000e at the same time.
So the Susvara should be really goood


----------



## UntilThen

I've not tried Sundara but I've gone through HE560, Arya, He1000v2 and He1000se. As a late adopter of Grado, I find the GH1 agreeable to my ears and still very appealing after 2 weeks.


----------



## Stevko

UntilThen said:


> I've not tried Sundara but I've gone through HE560, Arya, He1000v2 and He1000se. As a late adopter of Grado, I find the GH1 agreeable to my ears and still very appealing after 2 weeks.


Yea. Grado offer something magical


----------



## gimmeheadroom

UntilThen said:


> I think I overplayed Sultans of Swing when I first started listening to Dire Straits.



You are not alone 



jonathan c said:


> I am happy that you like the Footscray 😀.



Is there a new sneaker store in the mall?! I'm so outta touch 



UntilThen said:


> I've not tried Sundara but I've gone through HE560, Arya, He1000v2 and He1000se.



Ok, HE6SE V2 is a must-try. Without ever having heard a Grado, I can guess it's the Grado of Hifimans, as in superb, aggressive mids


----------



## UntilThen

gimmeheadroom said:


> Ok, HE6SE V2 is a must-try. Without ever having heard a Grado, I can guess it's the Grado of Hifimans, as in superb, aggressive mids



Oh I miss that because I had that.


----------



## Stevko (Jun 16, 2022)

gimmeheadroom said:


> You are not alone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HE6se  nice price 

https://store.hifiman.com/index.php/he6se-v2.html


----------



## UntilThen

This is Brimar Footscray CV 455, a pocket missile. Jonathan's fav. Goes well with Grado.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Stevko said:


> HE6se  nice price
> 
> https://store.hifiman.com/index.php/he6se-v2.html


Yeah that's where I ordered mine and I got a new, sealed box. Definitely worth the money, but you need some serious amperage.


----------



## Stevko

gimmeheadroom said:


> Yeah that's where I ordered mine and I got a new, sealed box. Definitely worth the money, but you need some serious amperage.


looks like they give you a speaker amp adapter in the box?
sold my lovely speakeramp in 2016


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Stevko said:


> looks like they give you a speaker amp adapter in the box?
> sold my lovely speakeramp in 2016


They used to, not anymore as far as I have seen and read.

I believe our Atrox V2 should do a great job, but mine is a few thousand km away now. I run it balanced off my Master 19.


----------



## Stevko

gimmeheadroom said:


> They used to, not anymore as far as I have seen and read.
> 
> I believe our Atrox V2 should do a great job, but mine is a few thousand km away now. I run it balanced off my Master 19.


Atrox = 5.3W
But maybe to little since they are talking about speaker amps?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Stevko said:


> Atrox = 5.3W
> But maybe to little since they are talking about speaker amps?


You are right, I remembered incorrectly 

It should be ok, but not give you the best sound quality that these are capable of.


----------



## Stevko

gimmeheadroom said:


> You are right, I remembered incorrectly
> 
> It should be ok, but not give you the best sound quality that these are capable of.


Schiit ragnarok offer 15W.
But don’t own any.
But my Grados and 1770 give me all I want(I think 🙃)


----------



## T400 (Jun 16, 2022)

Yanto said:


> Ah so you are making progress with the X’s now! Great. I’ll have to try some L’s on mine. By the way, I saw Dire Straits live at Manchester Uni just before the release of their debut album. Being a guitar player I was mesmerised by Mark Knopfler’s style


Very cool!


----------



## Menkau-ra

Stevko said:


> yes, grab an E if you can. The new Prestige don`t offer the good old Grado sound. Measurings on internet show thats the new rs2x offer the good old sound....


I like the look on new RS2x better


----------



## Luckyleo

jleewachter said:


> No, they were sealed. It's from https://4ourears.com/collections/clearance ; Discontinued product, since the RS2e is replaced w/ RS2x. It clearly says 'all sales final' on the page, so I can't really argue with it. I saw that when I ordered them. I guess I just expected to like them more given the fact that I've liked every other grado I've owned. This was my first from the reference line though so I suppose I should have done more research. I'm a bit of an impulsive buyer, lol.


Most around here believe that the RS1-x need 100-200 burn in time to really bring out their best......


----------



## majo123

Okrelayer said:


> *Just got my sr325e* in. Direct from Grado’s clearance store. First I’m really glad they still sell this on the web store, second (and we will get to this in a second) *I’m a little upset that to experience that classic sound you have to buy older Grado headphones used, or get the $500 RS2x.*
> 
> To bring all of yall up to speed *my first Grado was an SR80e*. I absolutely loved how much energy it brought the music I listen to. However, I did feel that sometimes the brightness got too shrill. I sort of tagged it up to it being a 99 dollar entry level headphone. But man was I falling in love with what was known as the Grado house sound.
> 
> ...


For me the treble depends on the pairing , prefer it at times on the older models and yes I agree some times that energy is special. Have rs2e and ps500e and I actually prefer them both to my hemp on occasion for this exact reason but the hemp are less fatiguing at times and still as good in many ways and better in others....
All 5 of my grado I like for different reasons and it's very hard for me to pick a favourite. I actually don't usually keep too many headphones as a rule, maybe 3 pairs normally and I currently have 6 full sized which is way more than usual, I'm thinking of thinning the herd but not definitely. Problem is if I did I can't choose between the grado!
Here's why I like them all,  maybe in order but not definitely else the choice would be easy.

1..  ps 500e.  it may not be the most open Grado and maybe for some a bit too bass heavy but you can clearly hear the better smoother driver over the others and the imaging is the best by far, absolutely love the imaging in these and at a push I may even say my favourite can for this.

2. Rs2e ... some may find the treble too much on these with the wrong pairing but paired right, nice fitting pads which helps the treble they sound great and offer the best staging out of all the 5 i own.

3.Hemp....these are very nice and maybe if you want a woody (sort of) that sounds good with anything imo then these are the ones,  maybe a bit too relaxed for some who like the energy of the e series but genuinely lovely can's, not as open and revealing as rs2e but not far off and definitely more forgiving at times.

4. 325x ... For me quite simply the best all rounder, all though maybe not quite as technical as above but lovely can's and definitely offer most of what is achieved above on some things and beyond, but less on others.

5. 80x .... simply a bargain on a budget amazing for £100 and possibly above .

My take on my Grados others may disagree  ...all subjective at the end of the day.


----------



## majo123

jleewachter said:


> I wish I'd have gone with the hemps. These rs2s are causing permanent brain damage with the ice pick highs and severe lack of anything resembling bass.
> 
> Did grado change something with the l cushions over the years? I seem to remember getting much better bass out of my old 325is w/ bowls than I'm getting with the rs2s with bowls.





Stevko said:


> Bass punch are ok with my rs2e. Better than 225e and my 325i


I didn't like my rs2e with stock and tried bowl  ..I did find some replica stock on Ali express cheap as you like . . there a few millimetres wider and denser more malleable foam so sealed better, these greatly improved my rs2e . ..
I think by design on ears are just more succeptable to fit because of different size ears in general , big or small etc... don't think any particular pad is best just what works..
Here's the link though incase you want to try them.

US $2.86  15%OFF | For GRADO SR125, SR225, SR325, SR60, SR80, M1, M2, PS1000, GS1000 Headphones Replacement Open Cell Foam Ear Pad / Ear Cushion
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKxLkge


----------



## Okrelayer

Totally random i love that this thread has been going strong for 12 years. Grado‘s got some passionate fans, really happy to be part of this little club we have here


----------



## T400 (Jun 16, 2022)

My Schiit Fulla E arrived today. For USB audio (WQXR live stream; DRM-free 320kbps files - 80s hardcore punk), it has already rendered my trusty V-DACs superfluous. It is an excellent match for the SR325x (for me, YMMV). It's very well-made and the volume knob is really nice. I'll listen to CDs via the optical input later. Hmmm...


----------



## Stevko

Menkau-ra said:


> I like the look on new RS2x better


applies only prestige


----------



## jonathan c

Okrelayer said:


> Totally random i love that this thread has been going strong for 12 years. Grado‘s got some passionate fans, really happy to be part of this little club we have here


A great _little club_ it is. Besides, as far as I can tell, this thread is one of two whose title ends with an exclamation point ! So there, Head-Fiers !


----------



## jleewachter (Jun 16, 2022)

Menkau-ra said:


> I like the look on new RS2x better


The hemp pattern does look pretty sick. I almost snagged the 'X' version but the fact that Grado still had an 'E' version for a cheaper price made me go that route as I'd prefer to have solid-wood cups. Just seems like it'd be more durable since 'hemp-wood' isn't actually wood and is more of a laminate/plywood-type material. Of course, that's total conjecture on my part; I have nothing to back it up. The hemp might actually be more durable for all I know. I just prefer the look of the mahogany.

Makes me wonder why Grado did away with the mahogany and started going w/ the hemp/maple/cocobolo hybrid styles.


----------



## majo123

jleewachter said:


> The hemp pattern does look pretty sick. I almost snagged the 'X' version but the fact that Grado still had an 'E' version for cheaper made me go that route as I'd prefer to have solid-wood cups. Just seems like it'd be more durable since 'hemp-wood' isn't actually wood and is more of a laminate/plywood-type material. Of course, that's total conjecture on my part; I have nothing to back it up. The hemp might actually be more durable for all I know. I just prefer the look of the mahogany.
> 
> Makes me wonder why Grado did away with the mahogany and started going w/ the hemp/maple/cocobolo hybrid styles.


Few possible scenarios.....cheaper more sustainable,  maybe better resonance as maybe not as porus as the wood being possibly mixed with a resin... again guess work but they do look fantastic! Best looking grado I think..... of mine anyway.


----------



## T400

T400 said:


> My Schiit Fulla E arrived today. For USB audio (WQXR live stream; DRM-free 320kbps files - 80s hardcore punk), it has already rendered my trusty V-DACs superfluous. It is an excellent match for the SR325x (for me, YMMV). It's very well-made and the volume knob is really nice. I'll listen to CDs via the optical input later. Hmmm...


I suppose it's a bit self-aggrandizing to quote one's own post, but the 'E' in Fulla E stands for 'exceeds expectations.' It is a superior, direct replacement for my digital signal chain (see below). My SR325x just sings with it while playing my reference classical CD (Breathtaking, by Hana Blažíková and Bruce Dickey). It's a great match for my ears. The Fulla has a separate USB power input (5V; 500mA or above) and I'm using one of a pile of old iPhone 5V (1A) power adapters while using the optical input. Everything works perfectly. I bought this on a lark to use with a second computer and some KSC-75. I'm about to order a second one and declare myself done.

Budget-Fi has certainly come a long way!


----------



## jleewachter

T400 said:


> I suppose it's a bit self-aggrandizing to quote one's own post, but the 'E' in Fulla E stands for 'exceeds expectations.' It is a superior, direct replacement for my digital signal chain (see below). My SR325x just sings with it while playing my reference classical CD (Breathtaking, by Hana Blažíková and Bruce Dickey). It's a great match for my ears. The Fulla has a separate USB power input (5V; 500mA or above) and I'm using one of a pile of old iPhone 5V (1A) power adapters while using the optical input. Everything works perfectly. I bought this on a lark to use with a second computer and some KSC-75. I'm about to order a second one and declare myself done.
> 
> Budget-Fi has certainly come a long way!


Makes me wish I'd grabbed the Fulla instead of the Lyr 3 I bought on a whim. Total overkill for my cans (especially the grados) and I imagine I'll never use the amount of power it puts out.


----------



## majo123 (Jun 16, 2022)

T400 said:


> I suppose it's a bit self-aggrandizing to quote one's own post, but the 'E' in Fulla E stands for 'exceeds expectations.' It is a superior, direct replacement for my digital signal chain (see below). My SR325x just sings with it while playing my reference classical CD (Breathtaking, by Hana Blažíková and Bruce Dickey). It's a great match for my ears. The Fulla has a separate USB power input (5V; 500mA or above) and I'm using one of a pile of old iPhone 5V (1A) power adapters while using the optical input. Everything works perfectly. I bought this on a lark to use with a second computer and some KSC-75. I'm about to order a second one and declare myself done.
> 
> Budget-Fi has certainly come a long way!


Know nothing of the fulla but budgetfi has indeed come a long way! ...you have dongles that IMO rival daps that cost 100s a couple of years ago.
Cayin ru6 is astonishing for the money...


----------



## majo123

I have some more news on my grado 325x wiring ....it seems I may have been unlucky after all as apparently the wiring should be straight through I believe, it sounded like they had taken this quite seriously as they had a zoom meeting with all concerned.
Maybe someone got a bit of a telling off? Maybe not? But what is important is Grados transparency and honesty as they didn't have to tell me this .
This has renewed my faith in there customer service as better to be honest if there is a mistake than try and deny. In the end my main issue after finding out exactly what I knew and thought  was never the actual bad wiring as all companies make mistakes and every single company on headfi has! It was the not being acknowledged as correct which obviously from there side I wasn't if it's a one off.
Anyway alls well that ends well and kudos to Grado for going to all these lengths to rectify and find out why.

So guys you should just be able to change the 3.5mn connector to a balanced quite easily.


----------



## qua2k

majo123 said:


> I have some more news on my grado 325x wiring ....it seems I may have been unlucky after all as apparently the wiring should be straight through I believe, it sounded like they had taken this quite seriously as they had a zoom meeting with all concerned.
> Maybe someone got a bit of a telling off? Maybe not? But what is important is Grados transparency and honesty as they didn't have to tell me this .
> This has renewed my faith in there customer service as better to be honest if there is a mistake than try and deny. In the end my main issue after finding out exactly what I knew and thought  was never the actual bad wiring as all companies make mistakes and every single company on headfi has! It was the not being acknowledged as correct which obviously from there side I wasn't if it's a one off.
> Anyway alls well that ends well and kudos to Grado for going to all these lengths to rectify and find out why.
> ...


So you are basically saying your 325x oddball wiring you received was a one-off 'mistake'? Being as the cable still 'worked' the manufacturer seemingly sent it off to Grado with the normal cables?


----------



## majo123

qua2k said:


> So you are basically saying your 325x oddball wiring you received was a one-off 'mistake'? Being as the cable still 'worked' the manufacturer seemingly sent it off to Grado with the normal cables?


Truthfully I think it was a repair, pre sales not a return ... don't beat grado up with this statement if it is and I'm not saying it definitely is the case just a guess and il explain why.
ALL electronics companies may do this on the odd occasion, a lot of work goes into the manufacture of products at times ...if the wire got damaged after it has been soldered and drivers glued in to the housing then it's a hell of a lot of work to replace and doing what had been done makes absolutely no difference to the audio on a 3.5 mm connection.
I have worked for probably 6 different well respected electronic companies and every single one has had to do this at some point for whatever reason , it's a simple electrical fix instead of a costly repair.
is it right ? Yes and no as it makes no difference 99% of the time and if it wasn't me who had got them no one would ever have known , I was extremely happy with them and Still would of been... there are actually headphones that are wired like this and all mic headphones are jointed in a way like this.
so you see this is why I say don't judge too harshly.

And this is only a guess after all and not a definite, but I have worked in the electronics industry and especially wiring a long time so this for me is possibly the most logical conclusion.


----------



## Plautus001

jleewachter said:


> Makes me wish I'd grabbed the Fulla instead of the Lyr 3 I bought on a whim. Total overkill for my cans (especially the grados) and I imagine I'll never use the amount of power it puts out.


Lots of control though...


----------



## TheRealDz

UntilThen said:


> True and the only Grado that falls my way must have been the right one because it sound incredible. In fact the whole package is just great. Light weight, comfort and sound. Tomorrow Susvara will arrive. I've wanted Susvara for a while and it's finally coming. I'll be able to leisurely compare Susvara, He1000se, GH1 and HD800 in the months to come. You can tell they are all monster details retrieval.



I am curious where the Grados fall in terms of detail retrieval compared to your others.

Similarly, there have been some great professional reviews of the RS1x - but I am curious where they stand in the continuum of the recognized detail champs.


----------



## TheRealDz

majo123 said:


> I have some more news on my grado 325x wiring ....it seems I may have been unlucky after all as apparently the wiring should be straight through I believe, it sounded like they had taken this quite seriously as they had a zoom meeting with all concerned.
> Maybe someone got a bit of a telling off? Maybe not? But what is important is Grados transparency and honesty as they didn't have to tell me this .
> This has renewed my faith in there customer service as better to be honest if there is a mistake than try and deny. In the end my main issue after finding out exactly what I knew and thought  was never the actual bad wiring as all companies make mistakes and every single company on headfi has! It was the not being acknowledged as correct which obviously from there side I wasn't if it's a one off.
> Anyway alls well that ends well and kudos to Grado for going to all these lengths to rectify and find out why.
> ...



I was able to convert my RS1x to balanced pretty easily - and I am only marginally competent.


----------



## majo123

TheRealDz said:


> I was able to convert my RS1x to balanced pretty easily - and I am only marginally competent.


Yes it should be straight forward indeed ...  XLR are easier than 4.4  ... thank god 2.5 isn't so popular any more! Although they aren't much smaller around the contact area than a 4.4 just the connector itself.
But the chunky grado cable is the main problem it's just too thick for a 4.4 or 2.5 really....
I'm sure your skills are more than marginally competent.


----------



## jonathan c (Jun 16, 2022)

jleewachter said:


> Makes me wonder why Grado did away with the mahogany and started going w/ the hemp / maple / cocobolo hybrid styles.


Grado has not done away with mahogany for the headphone bodies. Mahogany is used for two headphones in the Statement Series: GS1000e and GS2000e. [The GS3000e uses 100% cocobolo.]


----------



## jleewachter

jonathan c said:


> Grado has not done away with mahogany for the headphone bodies. Mahogany is used for two headphones in the Statement Series: GS1000e and GS2000e. [The GS3000e uses 100% cocobolo.]


I wonder if they're going to incorporate those models into the 'X' series.


----------



## jonathan c

That would be exciting! 😀.


----------



## ekolite

Been an interesting and enjoyable night.  I broke out my cd collection and my trusty portable cd player after years of storage.  After about 30 minutes of warming the cd player up everything clicked with my hemps.  Sounds much more engaging than lossless and Tidal on my phone.  I’m going to start collecting again.


----------



## jonathan c

ekolite said:


> Been an interesting and enjoyable night.  I broke out my cd collection and my trusty portable cd player after years of storage.  After about 30 minutes of warming the cd player up everything clicked with my hemps.  Sounds much more engaging than lossless and Tidal on my phone.  I’m going to start collecting again.


If you ever go CD transport + R2R DAC, 🤪😄😄…


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Hello to all of you from a new member!

I am reading at Head-Fi already since some years but only today did register here.
Since I did buy my Grado GH1 some years ago (my first Grado ever), I am a huge Grado Fan.
And I really love this Grado Fan Club! thread here. 

I am on my way to add a "big" wooden Grado now to my beloved GH1.
What I mean is that I want to buy a wooden Grado which comes at stock with the big G pads.

Fortunately, I can still get a new Grado The White Headphone from an official seller here in my country.
As I like this headphone from it's looks and it is cheaper than any other wooden Grado with stock G pads, I am wondering if I would miss anything with the White compared to the other wooden Grado headphones with G pads (GS1000, GS2000 and GS3000).

Can anyone give me some impressions regarding the sound of the White compared to the GS series?
I know the white is limited edition and so maybe not many of you own the White, but I still hope that someone did have the possibility to compare it to one or the other from the GS series.

Any information or feedback would be appreciated.
Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Plautus001

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Hello to all of you from a new member!
> 
> I am reading at Head-Fi already since some years but only today did register here.
> Since I did buy my Grado GH1 some years ago (my first Grado ever), I am a huge Grado Fan.
> ...


Welcome to Head Fi and this thread 

Here is a link to one review in case you have not seen it https://headfonics.com/grado-white-headphone-review/


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Plautus001 said:


> Welcome to Head Fi and this thread
> 
> Here is a link to one review in case you have not seen it https://headfonics.com/grado-white-headphone-review/



Thank you very much for the really quick reply.

I did find a few reviews of the White Headphone and I like what I read in the reviews.
The review from your link I also did see but still thanks for providing it.
What I really miss until now is any direct comparison of The White Headphone with the GS series.

I would expect that it sounds similar to the GS1000e because I did read somewhere that it is based on the GS1000e.
But it still could sound quite different even if based on this model.
As the GS series headphones are all quite expensive (ok, that is all relative of course ), I have at least for now no plan to buy multiple models and therefore would be quite happy to know how the White compares to the GS models regarding the overall sound.
If I will buy the White now, I probably will not buy any GS model in the near future.


----------



## jonathan c

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Thank you very much for the really quick reply.
> 
> I did find a few reviews of the White Headphone and I like what I read in the reviews.
> The review from your link I also did see but still thanks for providing it.
> ...


…..Gr_ado_ration _always starts this way…😏


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

jonathan c said:


> …..Gr_ado_ration _always starts this way…😏



It started in this very moment when I did put my GH1 on my head for the very first time 
And "no plan to buy multiple models" regarding the GS series for the near future does not mean that I not already own multiple Grado(s) or multiple headphones of course 
The White or GS just should let the family grow 
And the new one will for sure not replace an existing one. I will never sell any of my Grado headphones I already have now (except maybe where I have two copies of the very same headphone and possibly will sell one copy maybe still keeping the other copy of the same headphone model).

A Grado really is something special - but - to be a Grado Fan is also something special


----------



## JoeDoe

Speaking of GH1… if any of you GH1 owners have sidelined yours and are ready to sell or trade, send a PM my way!


----------



## jleewachter

So, I've seen a few in this thread recommend using a hairdryer to remove the kinks in the cable and to soften them up. Does that really work? My RS2 cables are extremely stiff & kinky...(for lack of better word, lol.)


----------



## qua2k

jleewachter said:


> So, I've seen a few in this thread recommend using a hairdryer to remove the kinks in the cable and to soften them up. Does that really work? My RS2 cables are extremely stiff & kinky...(for lack of better word, lol.)


On the old cables, yes, because of the rubberish outer sheath. Just do not want to hold the dryer too close or get the cable too hot because rubber does not take to heat very well. You just want it warm enough to massage the bend out basically.


----------



## gsd105

Vikingatheart said:


> I searched and couldn't find a fan club for Grados in general. I have only listened to the SR80is and LOVE them. I love how these cans really bring rock to life. I hope to someday try some more high end Grados. I want to see how the Grado "house sound" changes throughout the line up.


I used to love Grado until the GS1000e and the GS2000e started falling apart. I tried to get some customer service from Grado but pretty hopeless. Ended up binning them. Won’t buy their products ever again.


----------



## Okrelayer

ekolite said:


> Been an interesting and enjoyable night.  I broke out my cd collection and my trusty portable cd player after years of storage.  After about 30 minutes of warming the cd player up everything clicked with my hemps.  Sounds much more engaging than lossless and Tidal on my phone.  I’m going to start collecting again.


I started re-collecting CDs last year! I use a Sony blu ray player connected to my schiit stack and it sounds great


----------



## majo123

jleewachter said:


> So, I've seen a few in this thread recommend using a hairdryer to remove the kinks in the cable and to soften them up. Does that really work? My RS2 cables are extremely stiff & kinky...(for lack of better word, lol.)


It will work as said already.
 just be careful, low heat and take your time , if you keep storing the Same way they will come back though , I keep mine on a cupboard top with headphone stands then let them dangle freely down the back...no unsightly cables and nearly no bends.... more chance of winning the lottery than kinking the new cables...got to be able to bend before you can kink


----------



## T400 (Jun 17, 2022)

I've had some time with my SR325x / G cushions and I quite like the sound. I haven't quite determined how different they are from the L, but the G are more comfortable with my glasses which is a big plus. Both are much better than the F.

I really love the SR325x with the Fulla E. Definitely one of my better Head-Fi gambles. I'd say I'm done with electronics for the forseeable future.


----------



## jleewachter

Batman approves of the new member of the family (even though they're not black...)


----------



## jonathan c (Jun 17, 2022)

jleewachter said:


> Batman approves of the new member of the family (even though they're not black...)


….Holy Indiana!…Call Commissioner Grado!…


----------



## Stevko (Jun 17, 2022)

jleewachter said:


> Batman approves of the new member of the family (even though they're not black...)


Good choice! Tonight I’m rocking with my plastic Grado and Tr-amp


----------



## Stevko

Pretty good on 225e

https://tidal.com/track/184467421


----------



## Okrelayer

God guys my sr325e is so ****ing electric. It sounds like a live wire being plugged into directly into a Marshall stack. And i love every second


----------



## JLoud

jleewachter said:


> So, I've seen a few in this thread recommend using a hairdryer to remove the kinks in the cable and to soften them up. Does that really work? My RS2 cables are extremely stiff & kinky...(for lack of better word, lol.)


A stiff and kinky cable? Don’t play with it so much. 😉  Of course if you play with it enough it will soften up.


----------



## ekolite (Jun 18, 2022)

Okrelayer said:


> I started re-collecting CDs last year! I use a Sony blu ray player connected to my schiit stack and it sounds great


Sony makes a quality blu ray player and I’ve heard that blu ray and DVD players are awesome used a transport.  I actually listened to one at a friends house tonight.  Something about collecting physical media is so satisfying I forgot how much I missed it.


----------



## Stevko

Same here. Miss my cd player


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Hello to all of you from a new member!
> 
> I am reading at Head-Fi already since some years but only today did register here.
> Since I did buy my Grado GH1 some years ago (my first Grado ever), I am a huge Grado Fan.
> ...


I have The White, and an older GS1000i. The biggest difference is that the cups on The White are shallower, so the drivers are closer to you which gives you more of that FRONT ROW! feeling similar to the on-ear models. The GS feels further back, mellower. 

Sonically its a Grado . . . if you like Grado sound you'll like it. Super easy to drive and lightweight also.


----------



## ekolite

Stevko said:


> Same here. Miss my cd player


Best thing the about the sound switch to cds for me is the robust more full midrange that the Grados deliver now.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

ekolite said:


> Sony makes a quality blu ray player and I’ve heard that blu ray and DVD players are awesome used a transport.  I actually listened to one at a friends house tonight.  Something about collecting physical media is so satisfying I forgot how much I missed it.


Even if one doesn't use an actual disc player, used CDs are the best value in digital. I'll buy a shopping bag full of used CDs from my local record store for between $5-$8 apiece, rip them all, and sell them back for $1-$2 apiece. Roughly $5 net cost for a lossless copy, less than the usual download sites.


----------



## ekolite (Jun 18, 2022)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Joaquin Dinero said:
> 
> 
> > Even if one doesn't use an actual disc player, used CDs are the best value in digital. I'll buy a shopping bag full of used CDs from my local record store for between $5-$8 apiece, rip them all, and sell them back for $1-$2 apiece. Roughly $5 net cost for a lossless copy, less than the usual download sites.


Yes.  Sure beats having to pay the premium at hdtracks and the like.  Plus if you like the album enough you can keep a copy.


----------



## JLoud

I keep all my cds as backup copies. I lost a hard drive and it’s backup at the same time once. About a 1,000 albums gone. Now I keep all my cds in a binder, safest backup I can think of.


----------



## majo123

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Even if one doesn't use an actual disc player, used CDs are the best value in digital. I'll buy a shopping bag full of used CDs from my local record store for between $5-$8 apiece, rip them all, and sell them back for $1-$2 apiece. Roughly $5 net cost for a lossless copy, less than the usual download sites.


I buy lots of used CDs to rip , I like to have physical back up too....all though I back up everything twice anyway


----------



## T400 (Jun 18, 2022)

I listen to physical CDs, storing rock/punk/jazz discs in binders (tossed the cases) and keeping classical discs in cases with any literature, which I often read. My downloaded files are only DRM-free rock/punk (three backups). I used to rip CDs to play on a DAP with RockBox when commuting on public transit, but that is no longer necessary since I retired.


----------



## ekolite

I am glad to see that the cd format is in fact not dead.


----------



## Okrelayer

ekolite said:


> I am glad to see that the cd format is in fact not dead.


It’s maybe the best time to be collecting, used CDs are so cheap now and tons available too


----------



## T400 (Jun 18, 2022)

ekolite said:


> I am glad to see that the cd format is in fact not dead


Me too, although I often find it difficult to purchase specific classical (typically Renaissance or Baroque) music CDs from U.S. vendors. I've had very good luck with Presto Music in the UK. They have what I'm looking for 90% of the time, shipping costs are reasonable and packages arrive a week or so after shipping. No complaints so far.


----------



## ekolite (Jun 18, 2022)

T400 said:


> Me too, although I often find it difficult to purchase specific classical (typically Renaissance or Baroque) music CDs from U.S. vendors. I've had very good luck with Presto Music in the UK. They have what I'm looking for 90% of the time, shipping costs are reasonable and packages arrive a week or so after shipping. No complaints so far.


I’ve always had good luck with cd universe here in the states.  I’m sure they ship to the U.K.  Though sometimes they are a bit more expensive than competitors.  They ship well packaged.  They take a bit of time to get them shipped out sometimes however. At least when buying in larger quantities.


----------



## T400

ekolite said:


> I’ve always had good luck with cd universe here in the states.  I’m sure they ship to the U.K.  Though sometimes they are a bit more expensive than competitors.  They ship well packaged.  They take a bit of time to get them shipped out sometimes however. At least when buying in larger quantities.


I'm in the U.S. (didn't make that clear, sorry).


----------



## ekolite

T400 said:


> I'm in the U.S. (didn't make that clear, sorry).


That’s alright.  But yeah I do like cd universe quite a lot cause I know my cds will arrive in perfect condition.


----------



## majo123

My friend @mbwilson111 just pmd me a link to a thread that looks like it has a been defunct for years! But I found it quite amusing and definitely a bit of fun , so I'm posting the link around to maybe try and revive it a little, if it does it does if it doesn't no drama just a bit of fun...
In going to post on it now.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/which-headphone-gave-you-your-first-eargasm.136992

Grado mentioned more than once.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I have The White, and an older GS1000i. The biggest difference is that the cups on The White are shallower, so the drivers are closer to you which gives you more of that FRONT ROW! feeling similar to the on-ear models. The GS feels further back, mellower.
> 
> Sonically its a Grado . . . if you like Grado sound you'll like it. Super easy to drive and lightweight also.


Thanks for your reply.

You told the drivers of The White are closer to the ears because the cups are shallower. But they both use the same G pads, right? And the pads should be relevant for the distance of the drivers to the ears I think. If the wooden cups are shallower then the sound does have less room to breath maybe but it should not change the distance of the drivers to the ears. 
Or am I wrong and do miss something here? Or maybe I misunderstand what you told?


----------



## jleewachter

jleewachter said:


> I dont think they're defective; they dont sound distorted or anything. I think my freakishly small ears just aren't meshing with the bowl pads. Even though I've used bowls in the past, these seem slightly different so maybe they changed something since the days of my old grados.
> 
> I have the f-pads on order so hopefully they can be my savior, lol.



Sadly, it doesn't look like the 'F' pads are going to make the RS2s listenable for me. They definitely bring out more bass at the sake of some airyness, but the upper-mid 'shouty-ness' that I didn't experience in the lower end grado models is still there. Maybe not quite as bad, but definitely makes some music very uncomfortable. 

Oh well, they're nice to look at.


----------



## ESL-1 (Jun 18, 2022)

Stevko said:


> Same here. Miss my cd player


I still have a large amount of vinyl and CDs.  My front end is a Theta transport and Theta DAC.  Expensive in it’s day and still sounds great.
I also have an Arcam CD72 and a Denon DCD1520 (weighs about 25 lbs) as back up or for alternate location.

The stack below that has the Theta transport at the bottom with the Theta DAC and then one of my Marantz CDR audio recorders.


----------



## ekolite

jleewachter said:


> Sadly, it doesn't look like the 'F' pads are going to make the RS2s listenable for me. They definitely bring out more bass at the sake of some airyness, but the upper-mid 'shouty-ness' that I didn't experience in the lower end grado models is still there. Maybe not quite as bad, but definitely makes some music very uncomfortable.
> 
> Oh well, they're nice to look at.


You talking about the rs2x?  I’ve had my eye on those.


----------



## jleewachter

ekolite said:


> You talking about the rs2x?  I’ve had my eye on those.


No; RS2e.


----------



## majo123

Anyone interested I have put my hemp up for sale ... blatant advertising.


----------



## Stevko

jleewachter said:


> Sadly, it doesn't look like the 'F' pads are going to make the RS2s listenable for me. They definitely bring out more bass at the sake of some airyness, but the upper-mid 'shouty-ness' that I didn't experience in the lower end grado models is still there. Maybe not quite as bad, but definitely makes some music very uncomfortable.
> 
> Oh well, they're nice to look at.


The G pads reduce the highs.
Ref this thred


----------



## majo123

Stevko said:


> The G pads reduce the highs.
> Ref this thred


I also have rs2e  ...I'm of the opinion that we all hear frequencies diiferently in general , what some may find ok acceptable others may find piercing.
 Hearing aids are tuned... all venues have different acoustics due to size and shape etc etc... maybe he is just more succeptable to the highs?
But I found the stock didn't seal on my ears enough which made them thin and treble more, I feel F would be way to flat and worse! 
Also I think right pairing helps with these , get them right and they are great headphones.


----------



## Stevko

Check out DT1770 🙈


----------



## majo123

Sat here listening to my ps500e, I have not had these too long and this week has been the first time I really have just been able to sit back and relax with them  ..the more and more I have been listening to these the more impressed I am with them.
Others like rs2e have more air between notes and instruments going on which may be perceived as more revealing, the ps500e are more close and on first comparisons you would probably choose rs2e for its open airy nature and staging, but after some  time listening you realise the ps500e actually have the better definition everything is there and some and the drivers clearly have less distortion. The imaging is insane! Layering depth and just overall Seperation of what is going on are a level above imo it's just not as airy and open and in a way I kind of like it, it's like it's not trying to force the issue and only when you actually listen and relax you notice. For me this is what makes a great piece of equipment and the same reason I like the cayin n6ii ro1.
Think these might be  my favourite Grado , maybe favourite can.


----------



## jonathan c (Jun 19, 2022)

majo123 said:


> Sat here listening to my ps500e, I have not had these too long and this week has been the first time I really have just been able to sit back and relax with them  ..the more and more I have been listening to these the more impressed I am with them.
> Others like rs2e have more air between notes and instruments going on which may be perceived as more revealing, the ps500e are more close and on first comparisons you would probably choose rs2e for its open airy nature and staging, but after some  time listening you realise the ps500e actually have the better definition everything is there and some and the drivers clearly have less distortion. The imaging is insane! Layering depth and just overall Seperation of what is going on are a level above imo it's just not as airy and open and in a way I kind of like it, it's like it's not trying to force the issue and only when you actually listen and relax you notice. For me this is what makes a great piece of equipment and the same reason I like the cayin n6ii ro1.
> Think these might be  my favourite Grado , maybe favourite can.


If you drive the PS500e with a ‘dedicated’ solid-state class A or tube h/p/a, airiness with detail _is there! 😊….☁️☁️☁️_ I can only wonder how 👍 a ‘500x’ would be….


----------



## majo123

jonathan c said:


> If you drive the PS500e with a ‘dedicated’ solid-state class A or tube h/p/a, airiness with detail _is there! 😊….☁️☁️☁️_ I can only wonder how 👍 a ‘500x’ would be….


The cayin is pretty good too my friend....I have a little dot mkii here and maybe not the best tube amp in the world but the cayin competes easily with it and some, Infact it has better depth and out of the two the cayin is far better in every way but power may be an issue as obviously a dap just doesn't have it...

500X I'm having for sure if and when.


----------



## majo123 (Jun 19, 2022)

The cayin n6ii ro1 is a killer dap sounds fantastic with the grado and at £1500 it should be technically better than a little dot mkii ...the only thing as I said is power but the rest well IMO it will possibly (not definitely as I haven't heard many tube amps) compete easily ...the Layering, Seperation , staging width and depth is stunning and especially depth, I haven't heard anything with this level of depth , obviously I haven't heard everything though ....  Think power may open up a bit more though.

Anyway don't take my word for it.

https://www.headfonia.com/cayin-audio-motherboards-r01-review/2/


----------



## majo123

Obviously a decent totl tube amp and decent dac would trounce the cayin and especially with a little oomph, which even though the grado don't need it they definitely benefit from it .. the little dot definitely make the grado sound more full and so does the sabaj d5 I have here but when it comes to technicalitys the cayin is far better. it's a shame it doesn't have line out because pair this with a top tube and that I reckon would be awesome. ... tried it with the sabaj and rhe little dot , little dot was out of the 3.5 mm and it was no comparison when it came to technicalitys the cayin was far superior, the sabaj faired better this was out of a i2s connection into the sabaj , liked it a lot but still didn't beat the cayin for technical performance  ..I need the cayin technical performance with the dot and Sabaj power!


----------



## Persco

jonathan c said:


> If you drive the PS500e with a ‘dedicated’ solid-state class A or tube h/p/a, airiness with detail _is there! 😊….☁️☁️☁️_ I can only wonder how 👍 a ‘500x’ would be….


Interestingly, I wrote to Grado and asked about plans for the Professional Series, including a PS500x or PS1000x. This is what I was told:

"Hi,

We will probably have a successor to the PS2000 next year.

The GS3000x which will be released soon is far superior to the PS1000e and the RS1x  and RS2x are superior to the PS500e, which will not be coming back
thanks.

any questions, let us know, happy to help

Thanks for being part of the Grado Labs  family
Grado Labs Service Team"


----------



## Menkau-ra

Persco said:


> Interestingly, I wrote to Grado and asked about plans for the Professional Series, including a PS500x or PS1000x. This is what I was told:
> 
> "Hi,
> 
> ...


did you ask them about detached cable? lol


----------



## gimmeheadroom

.





Menkau-ra said:


> did you ask them about detached cable? lol


Here we go again!


----------



## majo123

And metal gimbals. ... don't forget the gimbals 

Im thinking of getting rs2x or 1x in the future and if there better than the ps500e technically then they are indeed good headphones....
Also thinking of trying a Mojo 2 with my grado but I have heard from some they prefer n6ii ro1 over it.


----------



## Shane D

Persco said:


> Interestingly, I wrote to Grado and asked about plans for the Professional Series, including a PS500x or PS1000x. This is what I was told:
> 
> "Hi,
> 
> ...


Makes sense to thin the collection. So it will be PS2000X, GS3000X, RS1X, RS2X and the lower series.
Makes a lot of sense on their part. 
I have to look at those RS-1X's by year end.


----------



## jonathan c

Shane D said:


> I have to look at those RS-1X's by ear end.


FTFY…[Reg. TM; © bcowen: 2021].


----------



## jonathan c

To pursue post #53,823….☺️:


----------



## gimmeheadroom

@jonathan c has all the cool stuff


----------



## jonathan c

I don’t know about that…..Headphone audio is special…..


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jonathan c said:


> I don’t know about that…..Headphone audio is special…..


I just think it's kinda cool to have a bunch of great gear that isn't made anymore. I just read upthread that the PS500e is gonna be discontinued and then you posted that pic!


----------



## majo123

jonathan c said:


> To pursue post #53,823….☺️:





gimmeheadroom said:


> I just think it's kinda cool to have a bunch of great gear that isn't made anymore. I just read upthread that the PS500e is gonna be discontinued and then you posted that pic!


Indeed very nice.....bet it's killer, I love my ps500e they won't be going anywhere.
I actually had a few pm to sell them, you would have to pull then out of my cold dead hands at the moment!


----------



## ESL-1

majo123 said:


> Sat here listening to my ps500e, I have not had these too long and this week has been the first time I really have just been able to sit back and relax with them  ..the more and more I have been listening to these the more impressed I am with them.
> Others like rs2e have more air between notes and instruments going on which may be perceived as more revealing, the ps500e are more close and on first comparisons you would probably choose rs2e for its open airy nature and staging, but after some  time listening you realise the ps500e actually have the better definition everything is there and some and the drivers clearly have less distortion. The imaging is insane! Layering depth and just overall Seperation of what is going on are a level above imo it's just not as airy and open and in a way I kind of like it, it's like it's not trying to force the issue and only when you actually listen and relax you notice. For me this is what makes a great piece of equipment and the same reason I like the cayin n6ii ro1.
> Think these might be  my favourite Grado , maybe favourite can.


I agree that the PS500/e was in my opinion one of the first Grados that took a little detour from the standard SQ.  I had liked it from the start, for a lot of the same reasons you mentioned.  Glad to hear you are liking it so much.  At this stage it is officially discontinued but there is always well cared for second hand.  I wonder if there will be an x version, my gut is saying no but hopefully I am wrong.

In the meantime thanks for the wonderful impressions.  BTW, not big in the pad rolling competition but I have been using original Grado Flats on mine and liking it.  I also still like with the L cushion it came with.

Have a ball......


----------



## jonathan c

gimmeheadroom said:


> I just think it's kinda cool to have a bunch of great gear that isn't made anymore. I just read upthread that the PS500e is gonna be discontinued and then you posted that pic!


...great gear that isn’t made anymore…I really enjoy (on the amp side of things) the Grado RA-1, Violectric V200, Woo WA3…


----------



## majo123

ESL-1 said:


> I agree that the PS500/e was in my opinion one of the first Grados that took a little detour from the standard SQ.  I had liked it from the start, for a lot of the same reasons you mentioned.  Glad to hear you are liking it so much.  At this stage it is officially discontinued but there is always well cared for second hand.  I wonder if there will be an x version, my gut is saying no but hopefully I am wrong.
> 
> In the meantime thanks for the wonderful impressions.  BTW, not big in the pad rolling competition but I have been using original Grado Flats on mine and liking it.  I also still like with the L cushion it came with.
> 
> Have a ball......


Thanks! ... nice to hear others in agreement about the ps500e.
I had obviously done a little reading on them but not much around and also as you say a bit of a detour from the normal grado so some divided opinions... been nice having the others because  at first I may have dismissed this set of cans due to not on first listen coming across so airy/open but they are imo a step up from what Grado I personally own.
Anyway guys it's late in the uk and up in 5 hours so I'm off.
Wish I could just listen to the ps500e though.

.


----------



## ESL-1 (Jun 19, 2022)

Menkau-ra said:


> did you ask them about detached cable? lol


No plans of a detachable cable mentioned. 

I AM CURIOUS, LET'S SAY WE USE THE CURRENT RS1X AS AN EXAMPLE.  WHAT IF GRADO DECIDED TO OFFER DETACHABLE CABLE AS AN OPTION LIKE THE BALANCED CABLE SET UP HE DOES NOW.  WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK WOULD BE A FAIR VALUE FOR THE PRICE OF ADDING A DETACHABLE CABLE OPTION?, $100? 
WORSE IN MY OPINION WOULD BE IF THEY DECIDED TO EQUIP THAT MODEL ONLY WITH DETACHABLE CABLE AND THE RETAIL PRICE JUMPS $100, $850 MSRP AS OPPOSED TO IT'S CURRENT $750 MSRP

MY GUESS IS THAT THERE WOULD BE A SIGNIFICANTLY HIGHER NUMBER OF PEOPLE HERE UNHAPPY TO PAY $100 MORE FOR WHAT THEY REALLY WANT ARE THE HEADPHONES AND ARE NOT CONCERNED ABOUT HAVING A DETACHABLE CABLE.

OF COURSE THERE MIGHT EVEN BE SOME PEOPLE WHO MIGHT THINK THAT GRADO COULD JUST ADD THAT AT NO COST WHICH I FEEL IS QUITE UNREALISTIC SINCE GRADO HAS THEIR OWN COSTS FOR TIME AND MATERIALS. 


OF COURSE LIKE MANY MAKERS OF NOT INEXPENSIVE HEADPHONES THEY CAN ADD AT NO ADDITIONAL COST BY JUST MAKING IT A MORE EXPENSIVE MODEL.

 GRADO CONTINUES AS WE ALL KNOW TO HOLD HIS PRICELINE BETTER THAN MOST MANUFACTURERS OF AUDIO GEAR IN GENERAL AND SPECIFICALLY WITH HEADPHONES AND PHONO CARTRIDGES.

IMHO


----------



## ESL-1

jonathan c said:


> ...great gear that isn’t made anymore…I really enjoy (on the amp side of things) the Grado RA-1, Violectric V200, Woo WA3…


You know I agree there Jonathan, one of the issues at the root of my problem and addiction.  Maybe I will make up some vintage packages and look to help others achieve that too.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> You told the drivers of The White are closer to the ears because the cups are shallower. But they both use the same G pads, right? And the pads should be relevant for the distance of the drivers to the ears I think. If the wooden cups are shallower then the sound does have less room to breath maybe but it should not change the distance of the drivers to the ears.
> Or am I wrong and do miss something here? Or maybe I misunderstand what you told?


I'll have to dig mine out and may be able to explain it better with pictures.


----------



## llcook51

Yesterday, got in a pair of TTVJ flat pads for my Hemp...magical. So open and "real life."


----------



## Menkau-ra

Shane D said:


> Makes sense to thin the collection. So it will be PS2000X, GS3000X, RS1X, RS2X and the lower series.
> Makes a lot of sense on their part.
> I have to look at those RS-1X's by year end.


I think I will just wait for GS3000x


----------



## Menkau-ra

ESL-1 said:


> No plans of a detachable cable mentioned.
> 
> I AM CURIOUS, LET'S SAY WE USE THE CURRENT RS1X AS AN EXAMPLE.  WHAT IF GRADO DECIDED TO OFFER IT AS AN OPTION LIKE THE BALANCED CABLE SET UP HE DOES NOW.  WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK WOULD BE A FAIR VALUE FOR THE PRICE OF ADDING A DETACHABLE CABLE OPTION?, $100?  WORSE IN MY OPINION WOULD BE IF THEY DECIDED TO EQUIP THAT MODEL ONLY WITH DETACHABLE CABLE AND THE RETAIL PRICE JUMPS $100, $850 MSRP AS OPPOSED TO IT'S CURRENT $750 MSRP
> 
> ...


$100 for a detached factory option is good with me.


----------



## Shane D (Jun 19, 2022)

Menkau-ra said:


> I think I will just wait for GS3000x


I want them, but just too pricey for me.


----------



## Menkau-ra (Jun 19, 2022)

Question to everybody: what tube amps do you use with your Grado? I am in love with Mainline, but it has very clean sound. I just plugged in Lyr OG with some Phillips tubes and I realized that I want to do tube rolling.


----------



## jonathan c

ESL-1 said:


> No plans of a detachable cable mentioned.
> 
> I AM CURIOUS, LET'S SAY WE USE THE CURRENT RS1X AS AN EXAMPLE.  WHAT IF GRADO DECIDED TO OFFER DETACHABLE CABLE AS AN OPTION LIKE THE BALANCED CABLE SET UP HE DOES NOW.  WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK WOULD BE A FAIR VALUE FOR THE PRICE OF ADDING A DETACHABLE CABLE OPTION?, $100?
> WORSE IN MY OPINION WOULD BE IF THEY DECIDED TO EQUIP THAT MODEL ONLY WITH DETACHABLE CABLE AND THE RETAIL PRICE JUMPS $100, $850 MSRP AS OPPOSED TO IT'S CURRENT $750 MSRP
> ...


I am willing to pay $100 more for a Grado-built ‘detachable’ model over its ‘fixed’ counterpart.


----------



## jonathan c

Menkau-ra said:


> Question to everybody: what tube amps do you use wit your Grado? I am in love with Mainline, but it has very clean sound. I just plugged in Lyr OG with some Phillips tubes and I realized that I want to do tube rolling.


•  The tube h/p/a are: Linear Tube Audio MZ3, Quicksilver Audio, Schiit Lyr 3, Woo WA6, Woo WA6SE.
•  From Hemp to PS2000e, ‘_all rise to the occasion’! _The spatiality of these headphones complements absolutely the virtues of tube h/p/a sound dimensionality.


----------



## Plautus001

Menkau-ra said:


> Question to everybody: what tube amps do you use with your Grado? I am in love with Mainline, but it has very clean sound. I just plugged in Lyr OG with some Phillips tubes and I realized that I want to do tube rolling.


Being of humble means, I use a Darkvoice with upgraded tubes for my GS1000 OG


----------



## UntilThen

Okrelayer said:


> God guys my sr325e is so ****ing electric. It sounds like a live wire being plugged into directly into a Marshall stack. And i love every second



Don't get electrocuted !


----------



## jonathan c

llcook51 said:


> Yesterday, got in a pair of TTVJ flat pads for my Hemp...magical. So open and "real life."


Call me crazy but I prefer the TTVJ deluxe flats to the standard Grado flats. Slight difference in texture, thickness —> 🎼😊.


----------



## jonathan c

Okrelayer said:


> God guys my sr325e is so ****ing electric. It sounds like a live wire being plugged into directly into a Marshall stack. And i love every second


Like Walt Whitman and Weather Report, do you “sing the body electric”?⚡️


----------



## UntilThen

Menkau-ra said:


> Question to everybody: what tube amps do you use with your Grado? I am in love with Mainline, but it has very clean sound. I just plugged in Lyr OG with some Phillips tubes and I realized that I want to do tube rolling.



I use my Grado with these tube amps but for crying out loud, how do I plug GH1 into Oblivion with xlr out only?


----------



## majo123

jonathan c said:


> I am willing to pay $100 more for a Grado-built ‘detachable’ model over its ‘fixed’ counterpart.


I'm willing to sell my kids if they include metal gimbals too. ..(don't tell the youngest)


----------



## majo123 (Jun 20, 2022)

UntilThen said:


> I use my Grado with these tube amps but for crying out loud, how do I plug GH1 into Oblivion with xlr out only?


You could re terminate to XLR then use a XLR to single ended 3.5 or 6.35 adapter if needed. ...best of both worlds.


----------



## UntilThen

majo123 said:


> You could re terminate to XLR then use a XLR to single ended 3.5 or 6.35 adapter if needed. ...best of both worlds.



Ah ha except I don't know how to re terminate. I will get @xtiva to do it and give him a Mars bar.


----------



## UntilThen

Okrelayer said:


> God guys my sr325e is so ****ing electric. It sounds like a live wire being plugged into directly into a Marshall stack. And i love every second



I can relate to getting electrified with my Grado. Even though the GH1 can be driven by the iPhone but it's a different animal when driven from Odyssey. If I listen hard, I can detect some noise floor but by george when the music start, your brain cells starts to sing. That's when the GH1 becomes electrified. Notes takes on the bleeding edge. We're beyond cutting edge now.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

ESL-1 said:


> I AM CURIOUS, LET'S SAY WE USE THE CURRENT RS1X AS AN EXAMPLE.  WHAT IF GRADO DECIDED TO OFFER DETACHABLE CABLE AS AN OPTION LIKE THE BALANCED CABLE SET UP HE DOES NOW.  WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK WOULD BE A FAIR VALUE FOR THE PRICE OF ADDING A DETACHABLE CABLE OPTION?, $100?
> WORSE IN MY OPINION WOULD BE IF THEY DECIDED TO EQUIP THAT MODEL ONLY WITH DETACHABLE CABLE AND THE RETAIL PRICE JUMPS $100, $850 MSRP AS OPPOSED TO IT'S CURRENT $750 MSRP



Options cost money, standard things don't. When you have to build something more than one way, that itself costs money.

2 x 4 pin mini XLRs or 2 x 3,5mm jacks add probably $2.00 USD materials cost. The cups are already drilled for the cables, so there's another step inserting the jacks and wiring them. I'm sure Grado can figure it out, everybody else has decades ago.

Optional detachable cable no, standard detachable cable yes, no price increase.




UntilThen said:


> Don't get electrocuted !



Don't worry about it, he only plays the "Unplugged" albums


----------



## majo123

UntilThen said:


> Ah ha except I don't know how to re terminate. I will get @xtiva to do it and give him a Mars bar.


Mars bar .... woohoo! Now that's fair payment.


----------



## Shane D

Menkau-ra said:


> Question to everybody: what tube amps do you use with your Grado? I am in love with Mainline, but it has very clean sound. I just plugged in Lyr OG with some Phillips tubes and I realized that I want to do tube rolling.


Yesterday I was using my Little Dot MK9. It does well with Grado's.


----------



## Menkau-ra

Plautus001 said:


> Being of humble means, I use a Darkvoice with upgraded tubes for my GS1000 OG


32 Ohms headphone on OTL tube amp? Interesting


----------



## Plautus001

Menkau-ra said:


> 32 Ohms headphone on OTL tube amp? Interesting


When it comes to Grado, I have found your ears are the best guide - some things that shouldn't work, does.

As I have previously mentioned, the SR325X are not great with the Darkvoice.


----------



## Menkau-ra

Plautus001 said:


> When it comes to Grado, I have found your ears are the best guide - some things that shouldn't work, does.
> 
> As I have previously mentioned, the SR325X are not great with the Darkvoice.


I think I will get Schiit Vali2+ for Grado. It's only $150 and I already have some tubes for it.


----------



## David222

My PS500e arrived yesterday.   

Fantastic!   If the RS1x is a fine IPA...these feel more like Guinness/Boddingtons.  PS500e feel slightly darker/deeper....soul gripping. 

I have the G's on today. Will try F's soon.


----------



## jonathan c

David222 said:


> My PS500e arrived yesterday.
> 
> Fantastic!   If the RS1x is a fine IPA...these feel more like Guinness/Boddingtons.  PS500e feel slightly darker/deeper....soul gripping.
> 
> I have the G's on today. Will try F's soon.


The PS500e is 👍👍👍 with F-cushions !!


----------



## Tensen

Menkau-ra said:


> I think I will get Schiit Vali2+ for Grado. It's only $150 and I already have some tubes for it.


I use it with NOS 6sn7s or 5670s.   Brings out the soundstage imaging depth and punch to my 325x.  Love my little Vali2+!


----------



## majo123

David222 said:


> My PS500e arrived yesterday.
> 
> Fantastic!   If the RS1x is a fine IPA...these feel more like Guinness/Boddingtons.  PS500e feel slightly darker/deeper....soul gripping.
> 
> I have the G's on today. Will try F's soon.


I'm intrigued when you have had them a while how you feel they compare to the rs1x


----------



## Luckyleo

Menkau-ra said:


> Question to everybody: what tube amps do you use with your Grado? I am in love with Mainline, but it has very clean sound. I just plugged in Lyr OG with some Phillips tubes and I realized that I want to do tube rolling.


I'm really enjoying my Schiit stack!  I have the Bifrost2 being fed Roon via usb.  Valhalla2  Amp with matched 6N6P Novosibirsk tubes.  My RS1x sounds tremendous.  My favorite setup for Grado's.


----------



## Luckyleo

Menkau-ra said:


> 32 Ohms headphone on OTL tube amp? Interesting


I think the newer OTL amps from Felix Audio and Schiit (12 years old, I know) seem to break the mold.  I have had only great times listening with OTL amps and my Grado's.  Never had an issue.  Go figure


----------



## jonathan c (Jun 20, 2022)

The OTL / Grado match depends in part on the OTL output impedance which can vary across h/p/a: for example, 3.5 ohms in Valhalla 2 and ~120 ohms for Bottlehead Crack. The Felix Audio OTLs reportedly have a ‘lower’ output impedance which helps in matching with Grado h/p. Also helping out is the Grado efficiency / sensitivity. When I run the Grado h/p off the Woo OTLs, the bass / midbass is more fulsome: quite pleasing when in a ‘bass-mood”…🤷🏻‍♂️😄.


----------



## jonathan c

Luckyleo said:


> I'm really enjoying my Schiit stack!  I have the Bifrost2 being fed Roon via usb.  Valhalla2  Amp with matched 6N6P Novosibirsk tubes.  My RS1x sounds tremendous.  My favorite setup for Grado's.


Now there’s a musically coherent setup !!!


----------



## Stevko

New setup


----------



## jonathan c

Stevko said:


> New setup


What is the headphone amplifier 🤔?


----------



## Stevko

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/review-atrox-v2.856675/


----------



## Stevko




----------



## Stevko (Jun 20, 2022)

2x7.5W lowest gain.
The rs2e came to life.
This amp reduce the highs and lift the bass.
You can hear the strings vibrate:
https://tidal.com/track/184467417


More power = more joy


----------



## T400 (Jun 20, 2022)

After spending a few days with my SR325x and G cushions exclusively, I tried F and L again. F still has nothing going for it. G and L are similar, tone-wise, but I find the soundstage with G too wide and disorienting with many recordings. L is the sweet spot, so L it is.

You don't know until you try (and shell out a few $).

Fulla E is still the bomb.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I'll have to dig mine out and may be able to explain it better with pictures.


That would be great if you could do that.
I really would like to fully understand what you wrote about the different distance from drivers to ear between The White Headphone and the GS1000i.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zachik

David222 said:


> If the RS1x is a fine IPA...these feel more like Guinness/Boddingtons. PS500e feel slightly darker/deeper....soul gripping.


I hate IPA, but absolutely love Guinness!!!
Maybe I should add a PS500e to my collection...


----------



## jonathan c

You are all deada$$ wrong. The only apt metaphor is 🤪:


----------



## David222

Zachik said:


> I hate IPA, but absolutely love Guinness!!!
> Maybe I should add a PS500e to my collection...



I only consume non-citrus (noted) IPA. That might be were your hatred lies 😉

Yes, do consider a PS500e 👍👍


----------



## jonathan c

David222 said:


> I only consume non-citrus (noted) IPA. That might be were your hatred lies 😉
> 
> Yes, do consider a PS500e 👍👍


Considering is one thing, finding is another thing…🤔


----------



## majo123

Zachik said:


> I hate IPA, but absolutely love Guinness!!!
> Maybe I should add a PS500e to my collection...





David222 said:


> I only consume non-citrus (noted) IPA. That might be were your hatred lies 😉
> 
> Yes, do consider a PS500e 👍👍





jonathan c said:


> Considering is one thing, finding is another thing…🤔


I obviously second all of this !  ..... don't consume alcohol anymore , health/ life style choice but if the ps500e were alcohol I'm gonna have a hell of a hangover.


----------



## Zachik

jonathan c said:


> You are all deada$$ wrong. The only apt metaphor is 🤪:


OK - how about this one?


----------



## Stevko

David222 said:


> My PS500e arrived yesterday.
> 
> Fantastic!   If the RS1x is a fine IPA...these feel more like Guinness/Boddingtons.  PS500e feel slightly darker/deeper....soul gripping.
> 
> I have the G's on today. Will try F's soon.


Love dark beer


----------



## BobG55

jonathan c said:


> Considering is one thing, finding is another thing…🤔


https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649864961-grado-professional-series-ps500e-headphones/


----------



## Tensen

What are the chances this is legit?

https://www.designerbright.com/prod...ariant_sku_code=1342615-199044-927446-0-0-0-0


----------



## T400

Off-topic, but since I've only mentioned the Fulla E in this thread (and few people likely care). My second E arrived today and it sounds dynamite with the KSC-75.


----------



## T400

Tensen said:


> What are the chances this is legit?
> 
> https://www.designerbright.com/prod...ariant_sku_code=1342615-199044-927446-0-0-0-0


slim to none


----------



## Luckyleo

T400 said:


> slim to none


zero


----------



## jonathan c

Tensen said:


> What are the chances this is legit?
> 
> https://www.designerbright.com/prod...ariant_sku_code=1342615-199044-927446-0-0-0-0


…a legitimate sham…😏🤑💸…


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Tensen said:


> What are the chances this is legit?
> 
> https://www.designerbright.com/prod...ariant_sku_code=1342615-199044-927446-0-0-0-0


This should probably be reported to Grado. The shop address for designerbright is NJ USA so unlike offshore webshops who can get away with duping people, the people running this ad are going to have a lot of explaining to do.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jonathan c said:


> …a legitimate sham…😏🤑💸…


A genuine fake


----------



## jonathan c

gimmeheadroom said:


> This should probably be reported to Grado. The shop address for designerbright is NJ USA so unlike offshore webshops who can get away with duping people, the people running this ad are going to have a lot of explaining to do.


Concrete gucci time…?


----------



## Plautus001

jonathan c said:


> …a legitimate sham…😏🤑💸…


Isn't that an oxymoron, like illegitimate fact?


----------



## jonathan c

The sham is actual; what it represents itself as is not.


----------



## jleewachter

Well, despite my best efforts, I've been having nothing but problems with these RS2es I just purchased. The cable on them arrived very kinked, especially at the Y split, and today I noticed that the outer protective covering had completely separated. Honestly I'm not sure what Grado would do since they considered these non-returnable (bought on their clearance website 4ourears.) 

In case they come back and say they're not covered under warranty for whatever reason (i have a feeling they might claim that I damaged them as that would just be my luck lately,) are there any guides out there for doing a removable cable mod to any of the wood cup grados? I've done mods to my plastic ones but I'm not even sure how I'd get into the wood ones as it's all one piece of wood.


----------



## Tensen

Figured it was bogus.  7 people had them in cart already.


----------



## Stevko

Is it worth trying other DAC’s?
Today I use an E30


----------



## majo123

I


jleewachter said:


> Well, despite my best efforts, I've been having nothing but problems with these RS2es I just purchased. The cable on them arrived very kinked, especially at the Y split, and today I noticed that the outer protective covering had completely separated. Honestly I'm not sure what Grado would do since they considered these non-returnable (bought on their clearance website 4ourears.)
> 
> In case they come back and say they're not covered under warranty for whatever reason (i have a feeling they might claim that I damaged them as that would just be my luck lately,) are there any guides out there for doing a removable cable mod to any of the wood cup grados? I've done mods to my plastic ones but I'm not even sure how I'd get into the wood ones as it's all one piece of wood.


I  may be wrong but does non returnable mean no warranty? To me it means non refundable if for any reason your not happy but that is clearly a warranty issue and I think all are obliged .... but I'm not certain and I live in the UK where laws may differ.


----------



## Stevko

majo123 said:


> I
> 
> I  may be wrong but does non returnable mean no warranty? To me it means non refundable if for any reason your not happy but that is clearly a warranty issue and I think all are obliged .... but I'm not certain and I live in the UK where laws may differ.


From 4oure:

The following products can not be returned or exchanged (unless defective):

• Earpads and Eartips

• Sale or discounted items

• Open box or B-Stock items

• Special or Custom order items


----------



## jleewachter (Jun 21, 2022)

majo123 said:


> I
> 
> I  may be wrong but does non returnable mean no warranty? To me it means non refundable if for any reason your not happy but that is clearly a warranty issue and I think all are obliged .... but I'm not certain and I live in the UK where laws may differ.


There should be a warranty; it said they had full warranties on the website. But I'm not sure if they're going to claim that I'm the one who damaged them. The wires weren't originally frayed like that when I got them a couple weeks ago, just severely kinked around the 'Y' split. But today I noticed it had separated completely, I guess due to repeated use. I'm not saying Grado would necessarily refuse warranty service on it, I've just had similar experiences w/ companies in the past.

Just trying to determine if I even want to go through that back and forth with them on this or just try a removable cable mod since the cable is broken anyway. If they were a plastic pair, I'd just go for the mod but with them being wood, it seems a bit trickier...


----------



## majo123

jleewachter said:


> There should be a warranty; it said they had full warranties on the website. But I'm not sure if they're going to claim that I'm the one who damaged them. The wires weren't originally frayed like that when I got them a couple weeks ago, just severely kinked around the 'Y' split. But today I noticed it had separated completely, I guess due to repeated use. I'm not saying Grado would necessarily refuse warranty service on it, I've just had similar experiences w/ companies in the past.
> 
> Just trying to determine if I even want to go through that back and forth with them on this or just try a removable cable mod since the cable is broken anyway. If they were a plastic pair, I'd just go for the mod but with them being wood, it seems a bit trickier...


I haven't ever modded any so i have no experience with cup dismantling wood or otherwise , I always presumed though using a fine engraving tool something like this around the glue seam would be enough remove the driver but again this is guess work.

Let's shop together on AliExpress with new user coupons
Your US $2.00 in coupons are here!
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mPFd3GS


----------



## gimmeheadroom (Jun 21, 2022)

Plautus001 said:


> Isn't that an oxymoron, like illegitimate fact?


It ain't nice, you laughin' 

You see, my ox, he ain't no moron and he thinks you're callin' him illegitimate!

He ain't illegitimate either, he can read the signs over the stable!


----------



## jleewachter

majo123 said:


> I haven't ever modded any so i have no experience with cup dismantling wood or otherwise , I always presumed though using a fine engraving tool something like this around the glue seam would be enough remove the driver but again this is guess work.
> 
> Let's shop together on AliExpress with new user coupons
> Your US $2.00 in coupons are here!
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mPFd3GS



Yeah I might just solder dual female jacks on the wires themselves below the cups rather than attempt to open the cups & risk damaging the wood or drivers. It wont be the prettiest thing ever but at least they'll be functional. 

This is all assuming Grado refuses the warranty service. Fingers crossed.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Another strong argument for (intentionally) detachable cables


----------



## majo123 (Jun 21, 2022)

jleewachter said:


> Yeah I might just solder dual female jacks on the wires themselves below the cups rather than attempt to open the cups & risk damaging the wood or drivers. It wont be the prettiest thing ever but at least they'll be functional.
> 
> This is all assuming Grado refuses the warranty service. Fingers crossed.


I have considered that myself or soldering mmcx to a few millimetres of existing wires then pushing in and bonding/glueing.... but I think if I do/try something I'm going to  replace the Y spilt with mini XLR male and female it won't be much bigger than an X series Y spilt then the bottom half I can swap out , make 3 different wires with terminations 3.5, 4.4 and XLR ...I reckon it will look good and work well .... also a lot less hassle and practical.
I don't get much time though with one thing and another but I will try it at some point.


----------



## Zachik

Tensen said:


> What are the chances this is legit?
> 
> https://www.designerbright.com/prod...ariant_sku_code=1342615-199044-927446-0-0-0-0


Maybe it is NFT for the actual GS3000e?


----------



## majo123

I also would just reterminate with something like this but wish they would add XLR in the mix ... lunashops sell a few different versions of this but I can't find any that add XLR although easy find 4.4 to XLR adapters.
https://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5924


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Zachik said:


> Maybe it is NFT for the actual GS3000e?


"A picture's worth 1,800 bucks"


----------



## gimmeheadroom

majo123 said:


> I also would just reterminate with something like this but wish they would add XLR in the mix ... lunashops sell a few different versions of this but I can't find any that add XLR although easy find 4.4 to XLR adapters.
> https://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5924


I didn't understand what you meant but you can buy Neutrik mini XLRs at Thomann.de and probably on the 'bay etc.


----------



## jonathan c (Jun 21, 2022)

*N*o *F*###ing *T*rade…


----------



## majo123 (Jun 21, 2022)

gimmeheadroom said:


> I didn't understand what you meant but you can buy Neutrik mini XLRs at Thomann.de and probably on the 'bay etc.


Which post ? If you meant my mod at Y split then basically il take away the Y split completely add a female or male mini XLR to the two separate left and right cup wires then a male or female mini XLR to the bottom half , the two will act as Y split and can terminate what I like in different bottom sections if I make more than one..
The post you actually quoted is just a excellent way of terminating balanced and single but I can't find any of this type of connector with an XLR add on included which means I would still need a 4 4 adapter to XLR ... just wish they would make the swap out connector with XLR option as well.

Hope this makes sense.

Edit...I edited back a few times.... late here and been a long day hope it makes sense guys


----------



## gimmeheadroom

majo123 said:


> Which post ? If you meant my mod at Y split then basically il take away the Y split completely add a female or male mini XLR to the two separate left and right cup wires then a male or female mini XLR to the bottom half , the two will act as Y split and can terminate what I like in different bottom sections if I make more than one..
> The post you actually quoted is just a excellent way of terminating balanced and single but I can't find any of this type of connector with an XLR add on included which means I would still need a 4 4 adapter to XLR ... just wish they would make the swap out connector with XLR option as well.
> 
> Hope this makes sense.
> ...


Ok, late here too. Everybody needs something to believe in. I believe I'll have another bourbon


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jonathan c said:


> No F###ing Trade…


Took me a while to get that


----------



## majo123

gimmeheadroom said:


> Ok, late here too. Everybody needs something to believe in. I believe I'll have another bourbon


Enjoy! ...I'm off 5 am start tomorrow, enjoy your listening guys.


----------



## llcook51

jonathan c said:


> Call me crazy but I prefer the TTVJ deluxe flats to the standard Grado flats. Slight difference in texture, thickness —> 🎼😊.


agreed.


----------



## JLoud

Looking for recommendations of tube amps for my GS3000e. I want a tubey sounding amp. I have ss amp and miss my tube amps. I have had a Woo WA6se, WA5le, and WA33 in the past. Not looking to spend that much now. Also the WA33 is not the flavor I’m looking for now. Something nice and gooey to tame the treble a little bit.


----------



## Shane D

Quite a while ago, bought the Shipibo pads to try on my Grado's. They did not win me over as I do love my BA pads with my GH2's. I put them on my new to me Hemps the other day. I am liking them. I crushed the ear pads in a bit and they are comfortable and giving a nice, bassy sound. I have got to do more A-B'ing with the GH2's/BA pads. 
I do find the stock pads a little shouty. And I really have to turn the volume down vs the BA pads. Being SO close to your ears is really loud.


----------



## ekolite

I have been listening to a lot of older electronic music such as Vangelis and Klaus Schulze (Both recently passed RIP). I have heard that Grados are not good for electronic music but I have too disagree!  I even like putting on wu-tang clan on my Grados.


----------



## jonathan c

ekolite said:


> I have been listening to a lot of older electronic music such as Vangelis and Klaus Schulze (Both recently passed RIP). I have *heard *that Grados are not good for electronic music but I have too disagree!  I even like putting on wu-tang clan on my Grados.


Hearing via grapevine is no substitute for hearing for yourself 🥇.


----------



## majo123

jonathan c said:


> Hearing via grapevine is no substitute for hearing for yourself 🥇.


It helped Marvin Gaye. ...(great track on the grado, love the drums and backing singers)


----------



## Stevko

T400 said:


> Off-topic, but since I've only mentioned the Fulla E in this thread (and few people likely care). My second E arrived today and it sounds dynamite with the KSC-75.


Tried the "old" Hel 2 before christmas. Pretty good with Grado


----------



## JoeDoe

JLoud said:


> Looking for recommendations of tube amps for my GS3000e. I want a tubey sounding amp. I have ss amp and miss my tube amps. I have had a Woo WA6se, WA5le, and WA33 in the past. Not looking to spend that much now. Also the WA33 is not the flavor I’m looking for now. Something nice and gooey to tame the treble a little bit.


I’ll jump in here. Couple of tube amps I’ve enjoyed with Grados for similar reasons that won’t destroy your wallet:

Woo WA6 (not SE)
Mapletree Audio EAR HD
ampsandsound Kenzie
Lyr 3
Mjolnir 2
All have a version of inherent smoothness, and are quite responsive to tube rolling where you can really tailor the amount of warmth you enjoy for the GS3k.


----------



## T400 (Jun 22, 2022)

Stevko said:


> Tried the "old" Hel 2 before christmas. Pretty good with Grado


I'm very happy with my setup and links in the Grado food  chain.


----------



## joseph69

jleewachter said:


> There should be a warranty; it said they had full warranties on the website. But I'm not sure if they're going to claim that I'm the one who damaged them.


Why question this when you can just reach out to Grado and get the answers?


----------



## PANURUS

Stevko said:


> Is it worth trying other DAC’s?
> Today I use an E30


For the curious, there is a risk of dependence.
It is the same phenomenon as for grados.
I tasted at Chord Mojo. Then at the Dave. Later, the Hugo2 followed with the M-scaler and finally the Mojo2


----------



## Stevko

Think I must have a PS500e. Baaass..........


----------



## Menkau-ra

ekolite said:


> I have been listening to a lot of older electronic music such as Vangelis and Klaus Schulze (Both recently passed RIP). I have heard that Grados are not good for electronic music but I have too disagree!  I even like putting on wu-tang clan on my Grados.


Hemps are fantastic with electronic music.


----------



## jleewachter

joseph69 said:


> Why question this when you can just reach out to Grado and get the answers?


Oh I did; haven't heard back yet. The main point of my post here was to inquire about whether anyone else had experience in opening the cups or any other method to do some kind of removable cable mod (if Grado ends up saying they're not under warranty.)


----------



## Stevko

PANURUS said:


> For the curious, there is a risk of dependence.
> It is the same phenomenon as for grados.
> I tasted at Chord Mojo. Then at the Dave. Later, the Hugo2 followed with the M-scaler and finally the Mojo2


I’m curious  
Think the E30 are OK.
But can it be better 😛?!


----------



## jonathan c

Stevko said:


> Think I must have a PS500e. Baaass..........


Do we have to send you to ASR…😳🤪…?


----------



## jonathan c

JLoud said:


> Looking for recommendations of tube amps for my GS3000e. I want a tubey sounding amp. I have ss amp and miss my tube amps. I have had a Woo WA6se, WA5le, and WA33 in the past. Not looking to spend that much now. Also the WA33 is not the flavor I’m looking for now. Something nice and gooey to tame the treble a little bit.


If you want a TUBEY sounding h/p/a, there is Little Dot Mk 9. It uses two 6080 tubes and one 6SL7. It runs _*hot*_. [ Check the Little Dot Mk 9 thread and comments by @JazzVinyl and @Shane D ☑️☑️ ]


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Stevko said:


> I’m curious
> Think the E30 are OK.
> But can it be better 😛?!


Get an Audio-gd R27 and be done searching


----------



## Stevko

Measurements are good for one thing. You can imagine how they sounds!
This graph make me think they are gooood… 😜👍


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Stevko said:


> Measurements are good for one thing. You can imagine how they sounds!
> This graph make me think they are gooood… 😜👍


I do it another way. When I listen to my gear, I can imagine how good it measures


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Stevko said:


> Measurements are good for one thing. You can imagine how they sounds!
> This graph make me think they are gooood… 😜👍


Yea, One needn't be a measurement zealot to see that a big hump like that is going to have a Fairly predictable effect on the sound.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Yea, One needn't be a measurement zealot to see that a big hump like that is going to have a Fairly predictable effect on the sound.


Come on, quit name-calling


----------



## jonathan c

gimmeheadroom said:


> I do it another way. When I listen to my gear, I can imagine how good it measures


….same as with s-e-x…..?🤣🤣🤣


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jonathan c said:


> ….same as with s-e-x…..?🤣🤣🤣



Why I oughta....


----------



## ekolite

Menkau-ra said:


> Hemps are fantastic with electronic music.


I thought I wasn’t delirious here.  I listen to mainly electronic and classic rock.  They both sound pretty much perfect on hemps.


----------



## jonathan c

Well, look what had to get in on the headphone driving action! 🤷🏻‍♂️🤣:


----------



## majo123

jonathan c said:


> Well, look what had to get in on the headphone driving action! 🤷🏻‍♂️🤣:


Amp/headphone Jenga


----------



## Stevko




----------



## gimmeheadroom

Stevko said:


>


And our cables lately are Hifiman seconds


----------



## TheRealDz

Another spot-on review of the RS1x:

https://www.avforums.com/reviews/grado-rs1x-headphone-review.19855/


----------



## TheRealDz

I wanted a more portable "beater" Grado with which I didn't have to worry about cracked wood, and which had replaceable cables so that I could use my existing 40cm cables and Qudelix Bluetooth DAC.  

I thought about modding an SR60x or SR80x, and came close to winning 2 different ebay auctions, but decided to go a different route;  I was inspired to build my own FrankenGrado, by adding a Turbulent Labs X driver to an Openheart aluminum chassis.  After working through a few kinks, it exceeded my expectations for about a total of just over $200.  

TL;DR:  warmer timbre, with much better bass than my RS1x, but with less resolution, layering, and soundstaging. 

I don't want to derail this thread, so I will post full impressions in the Grado Mods thread.

Note that I also found some stiff foam on hand, and made my own adapter so that I could use the same larger aftermarket pads as I use on my RS1x.


----------



## Menkau-ra

TheRealDz said:


> Another spot-on review of the RS1x:
> 
> https://www.avforums.com/reviews/grado-rs1x-headphone-review.19855/






these can easily be fixed with ZMF pads.


----------



## Menkau-ra

TheRealDz said:


> I wanted a more portable "beater" Grado with which I didn't have to worry about cracked wood, and which had replaceable cables so that I could use my existing 40cm cables and Qudelix Bluetooth DAC.
> 
> I thought about modding an SR60x or SR80x, and came close to winning 2 different ebay auctions, but decided to go a different route;  I was inspired to build my own FrankenGrado, by adding a Turbulent Labs X driver to an Openheart aluminum chassis.  After working through a few kinks, it exceeded my expectations for about a total of just over $200.
> 
> ...


what are those Turbulent Labs X drivers? Are they modded Grado drivers?


----------



## newworld666

Menkau-ra said:


> these can easily be fixed with ZMF pads.



Which model of ZMF pads can be used for Grado 50mm drivers ? I am looking for some for the GS3000e which seems to use the same drivers as the RS1X


----------



## ekolite

jonathan c said:


> Well, look what had to get in on the headphone driving action! 🤷🏻‍♂️🤣:





Menkau-ra said:


> these can easily be fixed with ZMF pads.


Can also be easily fixed with putting a little dish soap and water on the edges of the pads that touch your ears. Then rinse them. Dry.  And there you go.  I actually called Grado asking for help with discomfort from the pads and this method is what they recommended me.


----------



## majo123

My replacement 325x are here.


----------



## Luckyleo

majo123 said:


> My replacement 325x are here.


Congrats!!  Please let us know your thoughts after playing & Listening to them


----------



## ESL-1

Menkau-ra said:


> what are those Turbulent Labs X drivers? Are they modded Grado drivers?


They are not Grado Drivers.  Similar look 👀 

Maybe someone has tried them and can answer to how they sound.


----------



## Stevko

majo123 said:


> My replacement 325x are here.


No balanced?😜


----------



## jonathan c

newworld666 said:


> Which model of ZMF pads can be used for Grado 50mm drivers ? I am looking for some for the GS3000e which seems to use the same drivers as the RS1X


Same size drivers: 50mm. The x series are different from the e series.


----------



## TheRealDz

Menkau-ra said:


> what are those Turbulent Labs X drivers? Are they modded Grado drivers?



They are not Grado drivers, but meant to be upgrades from Grado drivers.  They are sold by the same people who make the popular replacement headbands, and are made by Symposium - who in turn sell higher end drivers under their own brand.

https://turbulentlabs.com/shop/turbulent-x-driver/


----------



## TheRealDz

ESL-1 said:


> They are not Grado Drivers.  Similar look 👀
> 
> Maybe someone has tried them and can answer to how they sound.



TL;DR: warmer timbre, with much better bass than my RS1x, but with less resolution, layering, and soundstaging.


----------



## majo123

Luckyleo said:


> Congrats!!  Please let us know your thoughts after playing & Listening to them


It's my second pair I had them for I think about 7 months already ... these are a replacement.


----------



## majo123

Stevko said:


> No balanced?😜


Hahaha  ...you can imagine my trepidation to do them lol... but you know me


----------



## qua2k

Menkau-ra said:


> these can easily be fixed with ZMF pads.


The fact that they have "High noise leakage" makes me discredit the entire review. It's an open back headphone, it WILL have noise leakage.


----------



## ekolite

majo123 said:


> It's my second pair I had them for I think about 7 months already ... these are a





qua2k said:


> The fact that they have "High noise leakage" makes me discredit the entire review. It's an open back headphone, it WILL have noise leakage.


Yes it’s sort of the point of an open back headphone.  Wouldn’t be one of it didn’t leak a lot.


----------



## ekolite

majo123 said:


> It's my second pair I had them for I think about 7 months already ... these are a replacement.


I didn’t read what happened to your first pair?


----------



## majo123

ekolite said:


> I didn’t read what happened to your first pair?


Wow ....I take it you haven't been in the thread too long , no offence meant by this statement but let's just say I was maybe little little vocal hahahaha  so laughing at myself.
Let's just say that I had a discussion with grado about some wiring from cup to 3.5mn as I had a few issues when I went to terminate balanced and was a bit of a saga.  ... In the end grado agreed with me and sorted it out with a new pair.
If you start reading back 100 pages or so then you will get the jist although very boring really.

Anyway guys I sort of have another update on this , in amongst the mail's to and from grado themselves and the UK service center I had a mail today from UK saying ... "unable to terminate as requested as these are wired to grado specifications"
Now I wasn't sure what to make of this as it's from the UK service center and didn't push it because in the end they bent over backwards for me. I did ask when replacing and thinking rewire about them doing balanced but if not I could do it.
So maybe they just were only saying we cant do it under replacement warranty.
But it did make me question the wiring again, but I have had it from grado themselves in email that they should be wired straight through.

Just letting all know incase others balance there 325x but according to grado you should be ok.


----------



## ekolite

majo123 said:


> Wow ....I take it you haven't been in the thread too long , no offence meant by this statement but let's just say I was maybe little little vocal hahahaha  so laughing at myself.
> Let's just say that I had a discussion with grado about some wiring from cup to 3.5mn as I had a few issues when I went to terminate balanced and was a bit of a saga.  ... In the end grado agreed with me and sorted it out with a new pair.
> If you start reading back 100 pages or so then you will get the jist although very boring really.
> 
> ...


No offence taken.  I took a long break from being very social on here but I do remember you from last year.


----------



## majo123

By the way guy's I have honestly missed these cans as I have said before these 325x are the sweet spot for sure and genuinely a lot would be happy with just these alone! .. really nice and worth every penny , this hobby is all about your own tastes and hearing but I reckon a lot would love these cans.


----------



## majo123

ekolite said:


> No offence taken.  I took a long break from being very social on here but I do remember you from last year.


Yeah I take breaks too , had 2 very long breaks most recent about a year and I have deleted my account once a long time ago as well  .. good to have a break once in a while ..


----------



## majo123

@mbwilson111 ... show us your gh1.
Very nice


----------



## ekolite

majo123 said:


> By the way guy's I have honestly missed these cans as I have said before these 325x are the sweet spot for sure and genuinely a lot would be happy with just these alone! .. really nice and worth every penny , this hobby is all about your own tastes and hearing but I reckon a lot would love these cans.


are they much heavier than the hemps?  I wear my hemps 8-10 hours a day plus I’m in a rocking chair a lot and I get very little discomfort ever.  I believe a lot of the is has to do with how light they are. It’s what has kept me from trying out the 3’s is concerned with the weight.


----------



## jonathan c

ekolite said:


> are they much heavier than the hemps?  I wear my hemps 8-10 hours a day plus I’m in a rocking chair a lot and I get very little discomfort ever.  I believe a lot of the is has to do with how light they are. It’s what has kept me from trying out the 3’s is concerned with the weight.


_For me, _headphone comfort is not about weight alone but how effectively/evenly that weight is distributed via the headband.


----------



## majo123

ekolite said:


> No offence taken.  I took a long break from being very social on here but I do remember you from last year.





ekolite said:


> are they much heavier than the hemps?  I wear my hemps 8-10 hours a day plus I’m in a rocking chair a lot and I get very little discomfort ever.  I believe a lot of the is has to do with how light they are. It’s what has kept me from trying out the 3’s is concerned with the weight.


Well they are definitely heavier than the hemp but still comfortable...
My first pair had a clamp force that could crack coconuts so we're a little uncomfortable at first and had to stretch a little , these are much better , maybe grado have sorted it?
I'm torn which I like better 325x or hemp , I think they are both very good cans .. hemp a bit more laid back , 325x more in your face.


----------



## majo123

jonathan c said:


> _For me, _headphone comfort is not about weight alone but how effectively/evenly that weight is distributed via the headband.


Couldn't agree more ....
I find both ps500e and 325x both pretty good .


----------



## ekolite

jonathan c said:


> _For me, _headphone comfort is not about weight alone but how effectively/evenly that weight is distributed via the headband.


Fair enough.


jonathan c said:


> _For me, _headphone comfort is not about weight alone but how effectively/evenly that weight is distributed via the headband.


this is mostly true for me as well but rocking in a chair a lot it can make a big difference with comfort if they are heavier.  At least on-ear pads.


----------



## T400

majo123 said:


> My replacement 325x are here.


Excellent. Enjoy!


----------



## majo123

I find most grado pretty good to be honest , im not so much a purist to some extent (others may say different)  and appreciate most of what Grado are producing ...I can pick fault in anything but the hemp, 325x,ps500e, rs2e, 80x all have something good for me .
The 325x though I think out of all would be my most recommended as for price to performance they are exceptional imo and don't do much wrong.


----------



## jonathan c

What is interesting about the Grado product line is that each person can have a performance / price ‘sweet spot’ anywhere on that line…🤷🏻‍♂️😄


----------



## T400

jonathan c said:


> What is interesting about the Grado product line is that each person can have a performance / price ‘sweet spot’ anywhere on that line…🤷🏻‍♂️😄


What's the sweet spot in the $500 - $1000 range? New, not used.


----------



## cpang100

I’ve always been attracted to the Grado branding but have not owned or listened to a pair yet so I’ve only went by reviews and information on head-if and YouTube. 
I’m down to these choices (unless there’s a better recommendation)

SR325x, Hemp, RS1x

I want to jump into the Audiophile realm with more detail, soundstage, I want to hear things I haven’t heard before. I want to be Wow’d!

I currently have APM, Beats Solo Pro, APP, V-Moda CFW2 and Sony XM3. I enjoy all enjoy them. I just want to take it to the next level. 

Thanks everyone!
Al


----------



## jonathan c

T400 said:


> What's the sweet spot in the $500 - $1000 range? New, not used.


To _me_, it is definitely the RS1x.😄


----------



## jonathan c (Jun 23, 2022)

cpang100 said:


> I’ve always been attracted to the Grado branding but have not owned or listened to a pair yet so I’ve only went by reviews and information on head-if and YouTube.
> I’m down to these choices (unless there’s a better recommendation)
> 
> SR325x, Hemp, RS1x
> ...


Great choices: I’ll vouch for Hemp & RS1x. I don’t own / have not heard SR325x. With detail / soundstage as the main criteria, —> RS1x.


----------



## majo123

Can't speak for rs1x but all 3 are going to be good .. . depends on your tastes and budget.


----------



## ekolite

My hemps are great and all but they really did need a couple days of music to settle in right out of the box to sound right to me.  So if you are wanting to be really wowed right out of the gate just know that for sure.


----------



## ekolite

Dang guys. Had a ct scan on my stomach and the doctor just called me and told me I had a couple of kidney stones. Never passed kidney stones before. Wish me luck!


----------



## cpang100

Thanks everyone!! Ordered the RS1x mind as well go big for my first open back headsets!


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jun 23, 2022)

majo123 said:


> @mbwilson111 ... show us your gh1.
> Very nice


You are forcing me to share this?  OK but wish it was better.  I have lazily been using my tablet lately to grab quick photos   I just wanted to see how well the wood would match this stand that I have not been using.


----------



## majo123

ekolite said:


> Dang guys. Had a ct scan on my stomach and the doctor just called me and told me I had a couple of kidney stones. Never passed kidney stones before. Wish me luck!


I wish you luck indeed! They are not nice.


----------



## majo123

mbwilson111 said:


> You are forcing me to share this?  OK but wish it was better.  I have lazily been using my tablet lately to grab quick photos   I just wanted to see how well the wood would match this stand that I have not been using.


Very nice gh1


----------



## majo123

cpang100 said:


> Thanks everyone!! Ordered the RS1x mind as well go big for my first open back headsets!


Well that was quick!  ... still as the saying goes "go big or go home"


----------



## Plautus001

ekolite said:


> Dang guys. Had a ct scan on my stomach and the doctor just called me and told me I had a couple of kidney stones. Never passed kidney stones before. Wish me luck!


Good luck on a speedy recovery!


----------



## Plautus001

cpang100 said:


> Thanks everyone!! Ordered the RS1x mind as well go big for my first open back headsets!


Let us know your listening impressions once they have broken in for 50-100 hours!


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

T400 said:


> What's the sweet spot in the $500 - $1000 range? New, not used.


RS1x


----------



## Shane D (Jun 23, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> Great choices: I’ll vouch for Hemp & RS1x. I don’t own / have not heard SR325x. With detail / soundstage as the main criteria, —> RS1x.


You have probably wrote about it before, but can I ask your take on the Hemp's VS the RS-1X's?

I am getting more time on my Hemps and they were used when I bought them, so they are fully broken in. My take so far, is that they are very similar to my GH2's, although the GH2's beat them in every category. But, not by a lot. I don't find that the Hemp's really do anything markedly different from the GH2's.
This is kind of why I held off for so long buying another Grado. I didn't want to have another headphone that was very close to the GH2's, sound wise. I knew/hoped they would share an overall similarity, particularly with the mids. But I hoped they would find a different way to get there, I guess.

Do you find a very noticeable difference between the Hemps and the RS-1x's? How about vs your GS3000e's?

I am currently sitting on nine sets of headphones, but they are all wildly different, so it works for me.
I own two HiFiman's, but you would wouldn't even  guess they were from the same company.
I also have two Focals, but one is open and the other is closed.

Just curious on your thoughts as we seem to share many musical tastes.


----------



## jonathan c

majo123 said:


> Well that was quick!  ... still as the saying goes "go big or go home".


An appropriate version: ‘Grado or Gradon’t’ 🤣


----------



## ekolite

Shane D said:


> You have probably wrote about it before, but can I ask your take on the Hemp's VS the RS-1X's?
> 
> I am getting more time on my Hemps and they were used when I bought them, so they are fully broken in. My take so far, is that they are very similar to my GH2's, although the GH2's beat them in every category. But, not by a lot. I don't find that the Hemp's really do anything markedly different from the GH2's.
> This is kind of why I held off for so long buying another Grado. I didn't want to have another headphone that was very close to the GH2's, sound wise. I knew/hoped they would share an overall similarity, particularly with the mids. But I hoped they would find a different way to get there, I guess.
> ...


Always wanted to try a hifiman and a focal.


----------



## ekolite

Shane D said:


> You have probably wrote about it before, but can I ask your take on the Hemp's VS the RS-1X's?
> 
> I am getting more time on my Hemps and they were used when I bought them, so they are fully broken in. My take so far, is that they are very similar to my GH2's, although the GH2's beat them in every category. But, not by a lot. I don't find that the Hemp's really do anything markedly different from the GH2's.
> This is kind of why I held off for so long buying another Grado. I didn't want to have another headphone that was very close to the GH2's, sound wise. I knew/hoped they would share an overall similarity, particularly with the mids. But I hoped they would find a different way to get there, I guess.
> ...


I got really into ultrasone 5-6 years ago.  Worked my way up to the edition 8’s. If you could get past the potentially troublesome treble peaks with certain recordings.. they had an incredible right there performance.


----------



## T400 (Jun 23, 2022)

After several days of exclusive Fulla E > SR325x, I put my V-DAC > HPA-1 setup back in action to do some comparisons, with the same recordings, and the E is so much better. No contest and just one tiny box with a lot less wiring. I also find that I much prefer the volume knob on top of the box.


----------



## jonathan c (Jun 23, 2022)

Shane D said:


> You have probably wrote about it before, but can I ask your take on the Hemp's VS the RS-1X's?
> 
> I am getting more time on my Hemps and they were used when I bought them, so they are fully broken in. My take so far, is that they are very similar to my GH2's, although the GH2's beat them in every category. But, not by a lot. I don't find that the Hemp's really do anything markedly different from the GH2's.
> This is kind of why I held off for so long buying another Grado. I didn't want to have another headphone that was very close to the GH2's, sound wise. I knew/hoped they would share an overall similarity, particularly with the mids. But I hoped they would find a different way to get there, I guess.
> ...


Hemp v. RS1x 
• _To me, _Hemp sound is fun, jaunty, rhythmic and true to the music spirit. Hemp is warm, notably in the bass/midbass. This is not overdone, it is quite pleasing. Hemp reminds me of the ZMF Atticus in this respect. The Hemp midrange, treble, and soundstage are clear, have dimensionality, maybe lack that ‘nth’ bit of detail.
•  RS1x is rhythmic and true with rather greater atmosphere, detail, spatiality. RS1x has deeper, _slightly_ leaner bass/midbass and cannot be deemed anemic in this regard. RS1x overall reminds me of the ZMF Auteur.
•  I own both Hemp and RS1x. Why? _To me_, they are complementary: similar but not to be confused with the other. I _prefer_ Hemp over RS1x on various recordings (CDs); on other recordings (CDs), RS1x over Hemp. I do not use ‘electronic’ EQ; headphones are my EQ (and ‘room correction’).

RS1x v. GS3000e 
•  See post #50,136 on page 3343 of this thread.


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


> Hemp v. RS1x
> • _To me, _Hemp sound is fun, jaunty, rhythmic and true to the music spirit. Hemp is warm, notably in the bass/midbass. This is not overdone, it is quite pleasing. Hemp reminds me of the ZMF Atticus in this respect. The Hemp midrange, treble, and soundstage are clear, have dimensionality, maybe lack that ‘nth’ bit of detail.
> •  RS1x is rhythmic and true with rather greater atmosphere, detail, spatiality. RS1x has deeper, _slightly_ leaner bass/midbass and cannot be deemed anemic in this regard. RS1x overall reminds me of the ZMF Auteur.
> •  I own both Hemp and RS1x. Why? _To me_, they are complementary: similar but not to be confused with the other. I _prefer_ Hemp over RS1x on various recordings (CDs); on other recordings (CDs), RS1x over Hemp. I do not use ‘electronic’ EQ; headphones are my EQ (and ‘room correction’).
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Menkau-ra

newworld666 said:


> Which model of ZMF pads can be used for Grado 50mm drivers ? I am looking for some for the GS3000e which seems to use the same drivers as the RS1X


you can get any pads. Maybe it's the same adapter for 44mm and 50mm, I don't know for sure, but you can just put in comments that your Grado is 50mm when you buy it and they will give you the proper size adapter.


----------



## Menkau-ra

Shane D said:


> You have probably wrote about it before, but can I ask your take on the Hemp's VS the RS-1X's?
> 
> I am getting more time on my Hemps and they were used when I bought them, so they are fully broken in. My take so far, is that they are very similar to my GH2's, although the GH2's beat them in every category. But, not by a lot. I don't find that the Hemp's really do anything markedly different from the GH2's.
> This is kind of why I held off for so long buying another Grado. I didn't want to have another headphone that was very close to the GH2's, sound wise. I knew/hoped they would share an overall similarity, particularly with the mids. But I hoped they would find a different way to get there, I guess.
> ...


Very good question. I have Hemps and want to try different Grado that would sound not the same as Hemps. Something like HD650 and HD8xx - two different animals that I use both all the time.


----------



## Shane D

Menkau-ra said:


> Very good question. I have Hemps and want to try different Grado that would sound not the same as Hemps. Something like HD650 and HD8xx - two different animals that I use both all the time.


To me it is ALL about variety.


----------



## jonathan c

Placement / soundstage / separation ☁️☁️☁️:


----------



## majo123

Shane D said:


> You have probably wrote about it before, but can I ask your take on the Hemp's VS the RS-1X's?
> 
> I am getting more time on my Hemps and they were used when I bought them, so they are fully broken in. My take so far, is that they are very similar to my GH2's, although the GH2's beat them in every category. But, not by a lot. I don't find that the Hemp's really do anything markedly different from the GH2's.
> This is kind of why I held off for so long buying another Grado. I didn't want to have another headphone that was very close to the GH2's, sound wise. I knew/hoped they would share an overall similarity, particularly with the mids. But I hoped they would find a different way to get there, I guess.
> ...





jonathan c said:


> Hemp v. RS1x
> • _To me, _Hemp sound is fun, jaunty, rhythmic and true to the music spirit. Hemp is warm, notably in the bass/midbass. This is not overdone, it is quite pleasing. Hemp reminds me of the ZMF Atticus in this respect. The Hemp midrange, treble, and soundstage are clear, have dimensionality, maybe lack that ‘nth’ bit of detail.
> •  RS1x is rhythmic and true with rather greater atmosphere, detail, spatiality. RS1x has deeper, _slightly_ leaner bass/midbass and cannot be deemed anemic in this regard. RS1x overall reminds me of the ZMF Auteur.
> •  I own both Hemp and RS1x. Why? _To me_, they are complementary: similar but not to be confused with the other. I _prefer_ Hemp over RS1x on various recordings (CDs); on other recordings (CDs), RS1x over Hemp. I do not use ‘electronic’ EQ; headphones are my EQ (and ‘room correction’).
> ...





Menkau-ra said:


> Very good question. I have Hemps and want to try different Grado that would sound not the same as Hemps. Something like HD650 and HD8xx - two different animals that I use both all the time.


I think some of this is a difficult question to answer for me as in worth it or not trying others ...I have 5 pairs of grado at the moment plus some lcdx and purplehearts, but I only usually keep so many headphones because i don't or didn't rotate much and previously would just end up using my best or preferrence. .. this was before owning grados , I genuinely like all 5 pairs for different reasons , ps500e for imaging, rs2e for staging openess , hemp for just being so smooth and still conveying grado esque sound, 325x just so dynamic punchy and musical and 80x for being just so light comfortable and amazing audio at there price range.
Truthfully I think they are just slight variations on each other and all convey the grado type sound to some point hence why I like them all.
It had or has put me in a bit of a quandary because as I said I sort of had a rule before of only a few pairs of any brand, I think I decided to sell some grado whittle it down a little and with the proceeds buy some rs1x , better to have 2 or 3 pairs of excellent was my theory... my hemp are up for sale but yesterday morning I decided to put them on with flat pads again and loved them, am I making the right decision? I'm thinking of pulling the ad or not?
Decisions as I can still get rs1x at some point but that's 8 pair of cans! Way more than my usual quota! 
My brain is fried with this decision.
Anyway why am I telling you this , because to me most grado are pretty good and if your a hobbyist who likes to rotate and money is not an issue then why not try more but if money is an issue , saving up to buy your beloved grado then just stick with a nice pair as most within any budget are excellent at there price.

Grado my favourite cans by far.


----------



## majo123

Damnit guys I'm breaking my own rules here ... after my last post I put the hemp on again and I'm going to pull the ad as they are too good, looks like I'm going to have to learn to rotate! Jeez I never thought I would say that! Anyone who knows me on here KNOWS my rules  ..... my friend @KEV G calls it majos axe! Because I am swift at culling lol .... never thought I would see the day my axe is blunt! ... rotation!  ...damn you grado! ....as the saying goes in jaw's "were gonna need a bigger boat!" (More headphone stands)
I will buy rs1x at some point but that is it for sure!


----------



## ekolite

majo123 said:


> Damnit guys I'm breaking my own rules here ... after my last post I put the hemp on again and I'm going to pull the ad as they are too good, looks like I'm going to have to learn to rotate! Jeez I never thought I would say that! Anyone who knows me on here KNOWS my rules  ..... my friend @KEV G calls it majos axe! Because I am swift at culling lol .... never thought I would see the day my axe is blunt! ... rotation!  ...damn you grado! ....as the saying goes in jaw's "were gonna need a bigger boat!" (More headphone stands)
> I will buy rs1x at some point but that is it for sure!


Hemps will remain in many hearts well after the limited edition sale ends and the new hemps from retailers are no more.


----------



## majo123

ekolite said:


> Hemps will remain in many hearts well after the limited edition sale ends and the new hemps from retailers are no more.


They are excellent cans indeed just wasn't really a rotating kind of guy... but I just can't part with them or any at the moment...I even considered parting with the 325x as I had a brand new pair yesterday and obviously because of this they would be a nice easy sale , put them on to make sure all good and wow! These are more than all good and I just can't part with them .....
Genuinely honestly I haven't ever been in this position before and those that know me well on here will vouch for this.
Looks like im going to learn rotation.


----------



## ekolite (Jun 24, 2022)

majo123 said:


> They are excellent cans indeed just wasn't really a rotating kind of guy... but I just can't part with them or any at the moment...I even considered parting with the 325x as I had a brand new pair yesterday and obviously because of this they would be a nice easy sale , put them on to make sure all good and wow! These are more than all good and I just can't part with them .....
> Genuinely honestly I haven't ever been in this position before and those that know me well on here will vouch for this.
> Looks like im going to learn rotation.


Well.   I can tell you from experience from having the rs1e’s that after a few days of rotating in between them and the hemps (for different ear pad pressure on my noggin mainly). I learned to appreciate switching between them every time and would even set ahead albums ahead of time for each time I switched back between them.  For instance no headphone like the Rs1e even came close to getting me heavily into jazz but that one did. So I stuck with that genre for that phone  And sometimes I would listen to one album of another genre and like it so much I would listen to it again entirely again and switch right back to the other one.  It’s a good bit of fun.  I think you would learn to love it.


----------



## majo123

ekolite said:


> Well.   I can tell you from experience from having the rs1e’s that after a few days of rotating in between them and the hemps (for different ear pad pressure on my noggin mainly). I learned to appreciate switching between them every time and would even set ahead albums ahead of time for each time I switched back between them.  For instance no headphone like the Rs1e even came close to getting me heavily into jazz but that one did. So I stuck with that genre for that phone  And sometimes I would listen to one album of another genre and like it so much I would listen to it again entirely again and switch right back to the other one.  It’s a good bit of fun.  I think you would learn to love it.


Yeah I think I will....I enjoy it every time I change each Grado.
Like my lcdx and purplehearts too though.


----------



## ekolite

majo123 said:


> Yeah I think I will....I enjoy it every time I change each Grado.
> Like my lcdx and purplehearts too though.


Are you speaking of the tx-00 Purple Hearts or the e-mu Purple Heart?


----------



## majo123 (Jun 24, 2022)

ekolite said:


> Are you speaking of the tx-00 Purple Hearts or the e-mu Purple Heart?


Th-x00


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

T400 said:


> What's the sweet spot in the $500 - $1000 range? New, not used.


I would vote for the GH1 (I know it is no longer available but I really love it) 
In case of current or not limited models I would go with the RS1x.
With some luck a new GH4 could be found still maybe which would fit the bill as well.


----------



## UntilThen

Did I hear GH1 ????


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

T400 said:


> What's the sweet spot in the $500 - $1000 range? New, not used.


Forgot to mention The White Headphone.
Cheapest Grado which at stock comes with the G pads.
And they use the 50mm drivers.
In my country you still can find them new at local hi-fi stores without problems.

If you are looking for a "big" Grado in this price range, this would be the one to go.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

UntilThen said:


> Did I hear GH1 ????


Yes you did


----------



## quentinspriggs

ekolite said:


> Always wanted to try a hifiman and a focal.


They are really good, especially the Arya.


----------



## mbwilson111

majo123 said:


> They are excellent cans indeed just wasn't really a rotating kind of guy... but I just can't part with them or any at the moment...I even considered parting with the 325x as I had a brand new pair yesterday and obviously because of this they would be a nice easy sale , put them on to make sure all good and wow! These are more than all good and I just can't part with them .....
> Genuinely honestly I haven't ever been in this position before and those that know me well on here will vouch for this.
> Looks like im going to learn rotation.



Welcome to headfi...lol.  Took awhile...


----------



## McCol

RS1x arrived today but will need to go straight back to retailer...split in the wood


----------



## majo123

mbwilson111 said:


> Welcome to headfi...lol.  Took awhile...


Wondered how long it would take for someone who knows me to comment lol ...my rules still stand although a little more shaky .
Rs1x eventually and this is it!


----------



## majo123

McCol said:


> RS1x arrived today but will need to go straight back to retailer...split in the wood


Oh no not another, at least grado warranty is sound.


----------



## cpang100

Thanks everyone for the feedback. So my RS1x are on the way! I'm still digging the look of the Hemp though.
My best headphones are the Airpod Max. They sound great to me. Do any of you have both pairs? What do you think of the comparison between them?

Thanks!
Al


----------



## majo123

cpang100 said:


> I'm still digging the look of the Hemp though.


Luckily they sound as good as they look .... unlike Arianna grande.

This is a joke guys please don't take offence if you're a super fan


----------



## T400

majo123 said:


> Luckily they sound as good as they look .... unlike Arianna grande.
> 
> This is a joke guys please don't take offence if you're a super fan


Who?


----------



## JLoud

While her style of music may not appeal to you, she actually has a fabulous voice. I had the opportunity to hear her sing multiple styles of music. This was live with no auto-correct or other trickery that so many modern  pop stars use. She actually is very talented.


----------



## majo123 (Jun 24, 2022)

T400 said:


> Who?





JLoud said:


> While her style of music may not appeal to you, she actually has a fabulous voice. I had the opportunity to hear her sing multiple styles of music. This was live with no auto-correct or other trickery that so many modern  pop stars use. She actually is very talented.


As I said a joke .. nothing more and each to there own


----------



## UntilThen

She has talent alright.


----------



## majo123

__


----------



## T400

majo123 said:


> As I said a joke .. nothing more and each to there own


Few people read the disclaimer, standard or otherwise.


----------



## majo123

T400 said:


> Few people read the disclaimer, standard or otherwise.


----------



## UntilThen

Especially when the disclaimer is this small.  I don't know. What are we talking here? A few of the headphones thread I go to talk about nothing but amps instead. Another amp thread talks about dac.


----------



## JLoud

majo123 said:


> Luckily they sound as good as they look .... unlike Arianna grande.
> 
> This is a joke guys please don't take offence if you're a super fan


I’m not actually a fan. I was just really surprised when I heard her sing something rather soulful. I’m sure she is probably the exception rather than the rule in pop music today.


----------



## T400

A set of SR325i 50th anniv gold will soon be on their way to T400 towers.


----------



## majo123

JLoud said:


> I’m not actually a fan. I was just really surprised when I heard her sing something rather soulful. I’m sure she is probably the exception rather than the rule in pop music today.


Actually I have heard her sing live on TV and she can definitely hold a note  ..not all mastering by any means , not my bag genre wise though.


----------



## Stevko

T400 said:


> A set of SR325i 50th anniv gold will soon be on their way to T400 towers.


They are gooood


----------



## T400

Stevko said:


> They are gooood


I can't wait to compare them with the SR325x.


----------



## T400

Has anyone run across a Grado headphone model timeline? Just curious. I'm not finding anything.


----------



## Stevko (Jun 24, 2022)

T400 said:


> Has anyone run across a Grado headphone model timeline? Just curious. I'm not finding anything.


Grado labs site


https://gradolabs.com/company/timeline


https://gradolabs.com/company/film


----------



## ekolite

majo123 said:


> Yeah I think I will....I enjoy it every time I change each Grado.
> Like my lcdx and purplehearts too though.





majo123 said:


> Th-x00


Those are beautiful looking headphones. They sell a the th900 in blue for a while I would have liked to have.  But I like all the colors of them really.


----------



## jonathan c

majo123 said:


> They are excellent cans indeed just wasn't really a rotating kind of guy... but I just can't part with them or any at the moment...I even considered parting with the 325x as I had a brand new pair yesterday and obviously because of this they would be a nice easy sale , put them on to make sure all good and wow! These are more than all good and I just can't part with them .....
> Genuinely honestly I haven't ever been in this position before and those that know me well on here will vouch for this.
> Looks like im going to *learn *rotation.


…and there is no failing grade!! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## majo123

ekolite said:


> Those are beautiful looking headphones. They sell a the th900 in blue for a while I would have liked to have.  But I like all the colors of them really.


The only closed I have , really good staging for closed and they do look very nice.


----------



## majo123

jonathan c said:


> …and there is no failing grade!! 🤣🤣🤣


I'm just not used to finding multiple I like and can't choose from! Very rare for me but it's time to hang up my axe I think....for now anyway.
Ps500e
Hemp
325x
Rs2e
80x
Plus the other two..

My rule is usually three only...
 and I stick to it! ... think i tripped in the rabbit hole a bit, luckily I know how to pull my foot out


----------



## jonathan c

majo123 said:


> I'm just not used to finding multiple I like and can't choose from! Very rare for me but it's time to hang up my axe I think....for now anyway.
> Ps500e
> Hemp
> 325x
> ...


•  You may _usually _have a rule. Think about _why_ you have that rule. Is adherence to that rule beneficial (beyond $ £ € ¥…) or harmful (to 🎼 enjoyment, to your 🙂)?
•  For a different perspective, possibly, think of different headphones as “different seats / tables at the club / hall / stadium where the music event is happening.” 🤷🏻‍♂️. I do.


----------



## majo123

jonathan c said:


> •  You may _usually _have a rule. Think about _why_ you have that rule. Is adherence to that rule beneficial (beyond $ £ € ¥…) or harmful (to 🎼 enjoyment, to your 🙂)?
> •  For a different perspective, possibly, think of different headphones as “different seats / tables at the club / hall / stadium where the music event is happening.” 🤷🏻‍♂️. I do.


I have sort of reached a plateau anyway.  .. my player is excellent some say as good as anything around (matter of opinion).The grado as I mentioned before I like all of them for various reasons and all sound great for there price range, plus the others I own which are keeper's too ... 
So time to sit back a bit not much more place to go for me at the present , I probably will pick up the rs1x at some point but I still haven't had much use out of what I own already so I'm not rushing.

I'm also intrigued by the rs2x , not read one post on here about them .. . I have read posts elsewhere and some actually gave the impression they preferred the 2x over 1x in some ways,  but as we all know this is a matter of opinion nothing more ... but I am intrigued by this comparison and most I have read said technically 1x was better .

Need to see some 2x posts


----------



## UntilThen

majo123 said:


> My rule is usually three only...



My rule is usually 4 and I think I stick to it. This was back in Dec 2017.


----------



## UntilThen

Then it became this. If Grado had come into my life, I'm sure there would have been some Grados here.


----------



## majo123

UntilThen said:


> My rule is usually 4 and I think I stick to it. This was back in Dec 2017.


It's a good rule for me .....it's not about money or storage , for me it was always about am I going to use it over something else? and before  mostly I did have something I would always pick...I used to own Andromeda s and Andromeda green, I always used the green preferred them so the s just didn't get used as much... but with the grado especially the hemp, 325x and ps500e I like them equally in many ways for different reasons. .. I really enjoy listening to these 3 the most in particular ...so my 3 had to go up but same rules apply and I won't be getting more for now... another part of my rule is if it collects dust it goes!  ..I have a vacuum cleaner for that.


----------



## UntilThen

Ah Grado did finally come into the scene.


----------



## protoss

Take this!! BANG!


----------



## UntilThen

protoss said:


> Take this!! BANG!



Now we're talking. More pictures but why do you have 2 of the same headphone.


----------



## majo123

Not enough stands! ....I have more coming.


----------



## UntilThen

majo123 said:


> Not enough stands! ....I have more coming.



Alright that's some Grado love there.


----------



## protoss (Jun 24, 2022)

UntilThen said:


> why do you have 2 of the same headphone.


I had 4!
Sold one to @number1sixerfan and now I have 3 left 
One is on my head at the moment.

Why? One of my personal favorite headphone of all time! Hands down! Mighty Knight I call it. The king is still Sony, but the L3000 is babe.

Truly love it! The looks, the leather, the sound, the feel, the leather, the design, the leather.... the smell. Its priceless.


----------



## UntilThen

protoss said:


> One of my personal favorite headphone of all time! Hands down! Mighty Knight I call it. The king is still Sony, but the L3000 is babe.



Audio Technica L3000. Hails from Japan. Must be special for you to own 4. Which Sony is it? Sony Qualia 010 ?


----------



## protoss (Jun 24, 2022)

UntilThen said:


> Hails from Japan


Yes, it is very special.
What I learn from my collection is that people need to find their one special headphone that they truly love and adore.
I have a few but the L3000 is top-tier for me and I must own more of this limited units of #500 only worldwide 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/audio-technica-ath-l3000-the-legendary-leatherhead.845087/

The HP1000 is excellent and is the best Grado HP ever made in my opinion but it just doesn't have the style and sound and looks of the L3000. The HP1000 can easily defeat other headphones easily.

...Just the R10...


----------



## Delmonaco

majo123 said:


> I'm also intrigued by the rs2x , not read one post on here about them .. . I have read posts elsewhere and some actually gave the impression they preferred the 2x over 1x in some ways,  but as we all know this is a matter of opinion nothing more ... but I am intrigued by this comparison and most I have read said technically 1x was better .



Super intrigued too about the rs2x, would love to hear more about it here. 

Very happy with my 80e and 325x, I alternate them depending on the day, but the rs2x keep coming back to my mind. 

At some point I will end up buying it, but first I think I will purchave the 80x, the 80e is such a classic sound, very curious about how they made it better.


----------



## Delmonaco

majo123 said:


> Not enough stands! ....I have more coming.



Life goal.


----------



## jonathan c

majo123 said:


> Not enough stands! ....I have more coming.


Stands….humbug!….🤣….:


----------



## majo123 (Jun 25, 2022)

Delmonaco said:


> Super intrigued too about the rs2x, would love to hear more about it here.
> 
> Very happy with my 80e and 325x, I alternate them depending on the day, but the rs2x keep coming back to my mind.
> 
> At some point I will end up buying it, but first I think I will purchave the 80x, the 80e is such a classic sound, very curious about how they made it better.


80x are amazing! ...I paid £50 for mine on eBay they were a week old! Guy didn't like how much they leaked sound and they do leak a lot of sound more than any grado but they sound amazing for the money.
I  have beyer t51p here, my travel can and they are also excellent  but the 80x sound better just unfortunately they do leak extremely more than any open back I have heard else they would be my on the go can for ever....  extremely light, extremely comfortable, sound fantastic for price. I use them when I'm doing stuff at home with the cayin ru6 dongle to my phone.... love it.

I retract one statement here the beyers are as good just a different animal .. if you want an excellent travel can these are the best I have heard but they don't sell them anymore ,can still pick up a pair second hand.


----------



## majo123

jonathan c said:


> Stands….humbug!….🤣….:


I have cases too.... but I like them on stands as I can let the cable hang free down the back out of sight , stops the kinks to some degree...
I swear my new 325x cable is even stiffer than my old pair! I didn't think it was even possible! Definitely no kinks in that !


----------



## T400

majo123 said:


> Not enough stands! ....I have more coming.


Very nice! What brand/model stand are you using?


----------



## number1sixerfan

protoss said:


> I had 4!
> Sold one to @number1sixerfan and now I have 3 left
> One is on my head at the moment.
> 
> ...



I had no clue you had 3 left. That is insane! lol 

I've heard and owned a lot of the TOTL headphones. The L3000 is still, to this day, one of my absolute favorites. Probably second overall ever. The timbre, liveliness, smooth vocals, incredible bass.. just overall an amazing listen. 

The HP1000 was also really, really enjoyable, more studio neutral than the L3000 but not as lively...either way, very very good. Agree with it being the best grado ever. Comfort was one reason I sold them, but I know there's tons of different pads out there now.


----------



## McCol (Jun 25, 2022)

Further to my post and picture yesterday of split wood on my new RS1x.  UK retailer has been great, told me to keep and use for now and when they get new stock they will send a replacement set and collect the pair I have.  Good service


----------



## majo123

T400 said:


> Very nice! What brand/model stand are you using?


Nothing special but they look good ..Tebery Wooden Headphone Stand Headphone Holder Headset Hanger Headset Rest - For All Headphone Size In Walnut (Brown) https://amzn.eu/d/gDeCsv0


----------



## T400

majo123 said:


> Nothing special but they look good ..Tebery Wooden Headphone Stand Headphone Holder Headset Hanger Headset Rest - For All Headphone Size In Walnut (Brown) https://amzn.eu/d/gDeCsv0


They do look nice. Thanks!


----------



## majo123

McCol said:


> Further to my post and picture yesterday of split wood on my new RS1x.  UK retailer has been great, told me to keep and use for now and when they get new stock they will send a replacement set and collect the pair I have.  Good service


Excellent... at least you get to give them some ear time and evaluation... the waiting that's the frustrating part usually with returns.


----------



## majo123

T400 said:


> They do look nice. Thanks!


Have another coming in a moment il take a close up when it does ...I need another two but I also need table top space so I'm buying as I go .. . I think grado owe me a new cabinet making me up my numbers!


----------



## majo123

New stand just arrived so this is what they look like.


----------



## funkymartyn

You can also get different colours and even leather covered ones made by  SIMBA   on amazon plus others .....about £30.


----------



## T400 (Jun 25, 2022)

funkymartyn said:


> You can also get different colours and even leather covered ones made by  SIMBA   on amazon plus others .....about £30.


I was just looking at SAMDI stands on Amazon. Quite similar to what majo123 has.


----------



## cpang100

my RS1x came in. Listened a little bit. I’m hear detail I have never heard in my music. So nice!


----------



## majo123

cpang100 said:


> my RS1x came in. Listened a little bit. I’m hear detail I have never heard in my music. So nice!


Enjoy your new cans  ..


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

UntilThen said:


> Ah Grado did finally come into the scene.



GH1 is great addition to your collection. 
Did you try other Grados?
Not that you need to if you already have a GH1
I am just curious.


----------



## UntilThen

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> GH1 is great addition to your collection.
> Did you try other Grados?
> Not that you need to if you already have a GH1
> I am just curious.



No time for more Grados now because Susvara has warm up and soared.   

Interestingly, a friend came over and he also have Susvara and he is strictly a classical music lover. He listened to my GH1 and said that it's very good with classical ! So they will co-exist.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

protoss said:


> What I learn from my collection is that people need to find their one special headphone that they truly love and adore.



I agree to that. 
My one special headphone that I truly love and adore is the GH1.
Second is my T90.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

UntilThen said:


> No time for more Grados now because Susvara has warm up and soared.
> 
> Interestingly, a friend came over and he also have Susvara and he is strictly a classical music lover. He listened to my GH1 and said that it's very good with classical ! So they will co-exist.



I also love my GH1 with classical music.
But I enjoy them really with all of my music.


----------



## adeadcrab

Putting my HD800S and Focal Clear to the side today, I remarked: "hey, why don't I pull out the Grados?"
I'd just received an order of Periapt balanced cables and was itching to test drive the 2.5mm for my modded GS1000i.
So in it went to the 789, but not before switching opamps in my Gustard P26 to the Burson Classics - for that soft, tubey feel.

I distinctly remember the first time I used these headphones: it was in 2010, I'd just forked over $1500 for my first real headphones other than the DT880 and the HD650 and I found the GS1000i immensely harsh as I was cranking the volume to some math metal. I thought "oh no, did I make a mistake?" Of course listening to jazz and some Portishead put my worries to rest.

Tonight, I've been thoroughly enjoying this new and improved setup with classical, Battles first album 'Mirrored', a bit of Deftones, no harshness, just immense musicality. The Classic opamps really help lift the subdued midrange and putting a thin cloth around the upper midrange which I found so etched and grating all those years ago. I think the Periapt cable helps lift the low end a little bit also.

Really impressed with the detail extraction these decade-old headphones are pulling from my recordings tonight.


----------



## ledzep

Think I'm in the right thread for grado advice 🤣, never tried a pair so what's the best place to start ? Don't have to stick to a budget, but more for less is always a good starting point.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ledzep said:


> Think I'm in the right thread for grado advice 🤣, never tried a pair so what's the best place to start ? Don't have to stick to a budget, but more for less is always a good starting point.



I think the RS2x could be a good starting point for you. 
But a bit difficult to tell maybe without knowing a little more about you, your other headphones, your preferences, etc.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ledzep said:


> Think I'm in the right thread for grado advice 🤣, never tried a pair so what's the best place to start ? Don't have to stick to a budget, but more for less is always a good starting point.



If the RS2x is too expensive for your first Grado experience, then go for the SR225 instead. 
This is the sweet spot within the Prestige Series.


----------



## ledzep

Currently switching between these 
Ether 2
Noir 2 
Kennerton Gjallarhorn GH 50
Fostex TH900mk2
Fostex TH610
Audeze LCD-XC
Meze Liric
Hifiman HE6se
Fostex TH909

Genre wise anything but C&W 
don't like too much upper treble, my ears are getting too old to handle any sibliance.


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> Think I'm in the right thread for grado advice 🤣, never tried a pair so what's the best place to start ? Don't have to stick to a budget, but more for less is always a good starting point.





ledzep said:


> Currently switching between these
> Ether 2
> Noir 2
> Kennerton Gjallarhorn GH 50
> ...


Hemp bit more Safe tuning, nice for acoustic.
325x punchy in your face sound fantastic for rock , Indie.

But I think you can't go wrong with many.
I reckon hemp if you're treble unsure.


----------



## majo123

majo123 said:


> Hemp bit more Safe tuning, nice for acoustic.
> 325x punchy in your face sound fantastic for rock , Indie.
> 
> But I think you can't go wrong with many.
> I reckon hemp if you're treble unsure.


If you are in the UK you can go to any richer sounds and audition 325x.. this will give you a starting point...
.


----------



## T400

cpang100 said:


> my RS1x came in. Listened a little bit. I’m hear detail I have never heard in my music. So nice!


Those are really nice. Congrats!


----------



## RPKwan

Been some time. Finishing up a Grado mod as well as a Symphones V9 build. This is the V9 using Rholupat wood cups.


----------



## RPKwan

Using 20+ yr old SR80 drivers and Rholupat's wooden cups. Sound impressions to come later in the week.

The cups are also modded with mini XLR so I can cable roll.


----------



## majo123

RPKwan said:


> Using 20+ yr old SR80 drivers and Rholupat's wooden cups. Sound impressions to come later in the week.
> 
> The cups are also modded with mini XLR so I can cable roll.


Very nice especially the mini XLR mod .


----------



## RPKwan




----------



## majo123

RPKwan said:


>


Pads look good too what are they?
And have you used them before? Sonically how do they compare to others?  .. lot of questions


----------



## cpang100

I am listening to the RS1x a lot and it sounds amazing. But I can’t help but wonder if it compares to a Hifiman XS? I see so many reviews saying how good it is. Anyone here compared them both before?


----------



## RPKwan

majo123 said:


> Pads look good too what are they?
> And have you used them before? Sonically how do they compare to others?  .. lot of questions


They're from AliExpress. They're great quality, but look better than they sound. The pads tend to be too thick and create and echo chamber unfortunately...


----------



## majo123

RPKwan said:


> They're from AliExpress. They're great quality, but look better than they sound. The pads tend to be too thick and create and echo chamber unfortunately...


Thanks for your honesty....they do look nice though.


----------



## ledzep

RPKwan said:


>


Very nice 👍


----------



## RPKwan

majo123 said:


> Thanks for your honesty....they do look nice though.


I will simply use foams, they are still comfortable for me so I don't mind. The leather ones do look killer though 😜


----------



## majo123

RPKwan said:


> I will simply use foams, they are still comfortable for me so I don't mind. The leather ones do look killer though 😜


Yeah on all mine I find stock usually the best. Only on rs2e I don't but they are very close to stock a bit wider from the face , a little softer and a little denser ....


----------



## Plautus001

ledzep said:


> Think I'm in the right thread for grado advice 🤣, never tried a pair so what's the best place to start ? Don't have to stick to a budget, but more for less is always a good starting point.


Personally I recommend the SR325X (all rounder)

High budget RS1X  (specialist)
Intro SR60X or SR80X


----------



## peterinvan (Jun 26, 2022)

majo123 said:


> Cayin ru6


iPad pro >> USB-C >> Cayin RU6 >> Grado SR325

The RU6 drives the SR325 with authority. 

I just got these phones handed down.  I am impressed by the clarity and fast action.  Mid range vocals are so sweet.  Acoustic bass is so realistic.
I now appreciate "open" headphone benefits, as all my other phones are closed.

Comfort is an issue. So far new flat pads from Grado.  Will have to experiment with pad rolling/mods.

Ordered parts to allow me to use Meze 3.5mm mono to 4.4mm balanced cables.  Hoping weight reduction will help with comfort issue, and balanced will bring more power to each channel.


----------



## ledzep

Plautus001 said:


> Personally I recommend the SR325X (all rounder)
> 
> High budget RS1X  (specialist)
> Intro SR60X or SR80X


Luckily I'm not on a budget, kids all finished Uni so I'm rich again ! 
Firstly thanks to all for the advice, I know realistically you have to test for yourself to find out if any headphone suits your needs but stating point advice is always welcome. Question is do I start at the 325x / hemp and dip my toe in the water so to speak or is it balls to the wall and go all out, or do I buy a selection ? 
Going to pop them open and cable mod them as fixed cables ain't for me, so while I'm on the subject of modding what's the consensus on the different types of pads / foams and also custom housings are the worth the extra in sound quality or mainly just for the looks.


----------



## majo123

peterinvan said:


> iPad pro >> USB-C >> Cayin RU6 >> Grado SR325
> 
> The RU6 drives the SR325 with authority.
> 
> ...


If you mean a 3.5 mm to 4.4mm adapter then be careful there are only a few that are safe and not true balanced I think , others may damage your balanced circuit...I have a ifi one which is safe but I prefer to use the 3.5 mm on the ru6 with the grado.

https://ifi-audio.com/products/headphone-adapter-3-5mm-to-4-4mm/


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> Luckily I'm not on a budget, kids all finished Uni so I'm rich again !
> Firstly thanks to all for the advice, I know realistically you have to test for yourself to find out if any headphone suits your needs but stating point advice is always welcome. Question is do I start at the 325x / hemp and dip my toe in the water so to speak or is it balls to the wall and go all out, or do I buy a selection ?
> Going to pop them open and cable mod them as fixed cables ain't for me, so while I'm on the subject of modding what's the consensus on the different types of pads / foams and also custom housings are the worth the extra in sound quality or mainly just for the looks.


Personally I think the stock pads on most are the best, especially on the X series, hemp, ps500e but it is down to preferrences and fit.


----------



## Plautus001

ledzep said:


> Luckily I'm not on a budget, kids all finished Uni so I'm rich again !
> Firstly thanks to all for the advice, I know realistically you have to test for yourself to find out if any headphone suits your needs but stating point advice is always welcome. Question is do I start at the 325x / hemp and dip my toe in the water so to speak or is it balls to the wall and go all out, or do I buy a selection ?
> Going to pop them open and cable mod them as fixed cables ain't for me, so while I'm on the subject of modding what's the consensus on the different types of pads / foams and also custom housings are the worth the extra in sound quality or mainly just for the looks.


SR325X to me is they added bass and limited the ear piercing of the e.

Also I'm not a huge fan of the composite woods of Hemp, etc.


----------



## Zachik

ledzep said:


> Going to pop them open and cable mod them as fixed cables ain't for me


Seeing your mod work first hand in the past, I am rooting for you in this cable mod project!!


----------



## peterinvan

majo123 said:


> If you mean a 3.5 mm to 4.4mm adapter then be careful there are only a few that are safe and not true balanced I think , others may damage your balanced circuit...I have a ifi one which is safe but I prefer to use the 3.5 mm on the ru6 with the grado.
> 
> https://ifi-audio.com/products/headphone-adapter-3-5mm-to-4-4mm/


*SR325 re-wire:*

Meze cables (and Focal, Hifiman, etc) use 3.5mm mono plugs at the headphone end.
To avoid opening the SR325 cans, I am doing to add in-line 3.5mm female mono jacks to the Grado wires (cut above the Y).  If these work well, I may add 3.5mm mono sockets in the cups later.


----------



## TheRealDz

cpang100 said:


> I am listening to the RS1x a lot and it sounds amazing. But I can’t help but wonder if it compares to a Hifiman XS? I see so many reviews saying how good it is. Anyone here compared them both before?



I bought an XS, listened to it for about a week and a half, then returned it and bought an RS1x.

The XS is a fine headphone and spectacular bargain for the price - I can't see anyone arguing against that. But in my case, it didn't do anything that much better than my existing collection of closed back cans.  That is why I returned it.

Compared to the RS1x, the XS has much better bass - both in quantity of sub bass and in impact.  But I found it a tad dry and found its soundstage to be large, but flat. 
In contrast, the RS1x has an even larger, more layered soundstage with greater depth.  The RS1x also has more emphasis on the midrange - which really makes most recordings sing.  Its overall realism in the midrange is what seals the deal for me with the RS1x.

Note that the XS is more comfortable, with its oval cups though.  Whereas, it takes a lot of adjusting and futzing to make the RS1x comfortable - but I think you know that already.


----------



## majo123

There's no denying the 325x are very good and as I have said before I think they are the sweet spot...

I like all my grado for different reasons and don't mind the treble energy on the e but pairing will come into play here too.

Ps 500e best imaging.
Hemp , more mid bass and more relaxed the Safe bet but still very good and a joy to listen to.
Rs2e best staging out of what I own.
325x best all rounder but maybe not quite as refined as above but we are talking splitting hair's, these are excellent cans and a hard choice between hemp for me as they both are great but do it differently.
80x awesome budget cans 

The 2 e series I own both have more treble but IMO it never crosses over to the extreme with right pairing and pads, the 325x have an amazing punchy sound , hemp are lovely and smooth nice to relax to when you want to just relax with it.
Ps 500 e wow the imaging! But some may not like the treble with the wrong pairing and this goes with the rs2e which I have been listening to today, best airy staging and lovely with the r2r cayin.
This is my take on my cans and I like them all in there own way.


----------



## majo123

peterinvan said:


> *SR325 re-wire:*
> 
> Meze cables (and Focal, Hifiman, etc) use 3.5mm mono plugs at the headphone end.
> To avoid opening the SR325 cans, I am doing to add in-line 3.5mm female mono jacks to the Grado wires (cut above the Y).  If these work well, I may add 3.5mm mono sockets in the cups later.


Ahhh that makes sense now ....


----------



## majo123

Zachik said:


> Seeing your mod work first hand in the past, I am rooting for you in this cable mod project!!


After my 325x drama I'm also rooting..    and  a bit of trepidation for myself with any work at the moment lol .. I am thinking of buying a chord mojo2 so I will adapt mine to multi connector ...325x still worries me though after the drama.


----------



## Damien Grief

Anyone have any good reviews of the RS1x they can point me to besides the one from avforums? On the fence about buying a pair. Not sure if it's worth the price considering I own the Hemps already. 

Has anyone here gone from the Hemps to the RS1x? If so, how did you like it and was it a noticeable upgrade? I love my Hemps (their my daily driver headphones) but want something a tad more detailed and resolving than the Hemps if I'm going to upgrade and am curious what the new 50mm drive improves.


----------



## cpang100

TheRealDz said:


> I bought an XS, listened to it for about a week and a half, then returned it and bought an RS1x.
> 
> The XS is a fine headphone and spectacular bargain for the price - I can't see anyone arguing against that. But in my case, it didn't do anything that much better than my existing collection of closed back cans.  That is why I returned it.
> 
> ...


Thanks TheRealDz. Great to hear you enjoy the RS1x. I’m usually very picky and will keep trying one till I’m happy. But these, I’m very happy with already. Been listening and everything you say is true. The ear cups don’t bother me too much but I’ll be testing new ones.


----------



## Delmonaco

majo123 said:


> After my 325x drama (...)



Today I gently ran my finger over the button that says left (L) and right (R) on my 325x and the white came out as if painted with chalk. Anyone gone through this? On my 80e they are metallic gray and never peeled, it's like new after over 5 years. Grado drama of the day.


----------



## majo123

Delmonaco said:


> Today I gently ran my finger over the button that says left (L) and right (R) on my 325x and the white came out as if painted with chalk. Anyone gone through this? On my 80e they are metallic gray and never peeled, it's like new after over 5 years. Grado drama of the day.


My old pair did exactly the same.... Not great but it could be far worse, excellent cans.


----------



## Delmonaco

majo123 said:


> My old pair did exactly the same.... Not great but it could be far worse, excellent cans.



Glad to know I'm not alone. Don't touch it in your new pair! Haha. 

For sure, excellent can. Just wish I could use it all day as I can with my 80e. That's why I`m going for the 80x in my next. Work and listen all day at work.


----------



## jonathan c

Delmonaco said:


> Glad to know I'm not alone. Don't touch it in your new pair! Haha.
> 
> For sure, excellent can. Just wish I could use it all day as I can with my 80e. That's why I`m going for the 80x in my next. Work and listen all day at work.


Listen too much —> you get canned !! 🤣😖👎


----------



## majo123

Delmonaco said:


> Glad to know I'm not alone. Don't touch it in your new pair! Haha.
> 
> For sure, excellent can. Just wish I could use it all day as I can with my 80e. That's why I`m going for the 80x in my next. Work and listen all day at work.


80x are awesome , il be interested to know how you feel they compare when you get them...I love using mine round the house with ru6.


----------



## Menkau-ra

Damien Grief said:


> Anyone have any good reviews of the RS1x they can point me to besides the one from avforums? On the fence about buying a pair. Not sure if it's worth the price considering I own the Hemps already.
> 
> Has anyone here gone from the Hemps to the RS1x? If so, how did you like it and was it a noticeable upgrade? I love my Hemps (their my daily driver headphones) but want something a tad more detailed and resolving than the Hemps if I'm going to upgrade and am curious what the new 50mm drive improves.


I have the same question. I have Hemps and looking for next Grado that would sound different: RS1x, 325e or 325x?


----------



## Damien Grief

Menkau-ra said:


> I have the same question. I have Hemps and looking for next Grado that would sound different: RS1x, 325e or 325x?



I feel like anything in the SR line is going to be a step backwards. Since I got my Hemps, I never really listened to my SR225e anymore. Still rarely pull out my PS500e but not super often. The Hemps are great all arounders for listening to music for me. They're mostly the sound I want, but I'd move up further for better detail, resolving, and soundstage.

Would love to know how the Hemps specifically compare to the RS1x. Maybe the RS2x as well, but I can't imagine that one would be a big jump up from the Hemp with a smaller driver and the same wood composition the Hemp uses.


----------



## Menkau-ra

Damien Grief said:


> I feel like anything in the SR line is going to be a step backwards. Since I got my Hemps, I never really listened to my SR225e anymore. Still rarely pull out my PS500e but not super often. The Hemps are great all arounders for listening to music for me. They're mostly the sound I want, but I'd move up further for better detail, resolving, and soundstage.
> 
> Would love to know how the Hemps specifically compare to the RS1x. Maybe the RS2x as well, but I can't imagine that one would be a big jump up from the Hemp with a smaller driver and the same wood composition the Hemp uses.


Could be. But sometimes step up doesn't mean "better", for example: HD8xx are technically better than HD650, but  they are so different and I must to have both for different music types and moods. So maybe 325e is not better than Hemps, but still worth to be in my collection. IDK.


----------



## Okrelayer

Menkau-ra said:


> Could be. But sometimes step up doesn't mean "better", for example: HD8xx are technically better than HD650, but  they are so different and I must to have both for different music types and moods. So maybe 325e is not better than Hemps, but still worth to be in my collection. IDK.



The 325e is very different from the hemp. It’s classic grado. Bright and in your face. I have both and personally love it, it counters the hemp nicely. Others will have to speak about the other models available.


----------



## jonathan c

Damien Grief said:


> Anyone have any good reviews of the RS1x they can point me to besides the one from avforums? On the fence about buying a pair. Not sure if it's worth the price considering I own the Hemps already.
> 
> Has anyone here gone from the Hemps to the RS1x? If so, how did you like it and was it a noticeable upgrade? I love my Hemps (their my daily driver headphones) but want something a tad more detailed and resolving than the Hemps if I'm going to upgrade and am curious what the new 50mm drive improves.


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/post-17020456


----------



## Damien Grief

jonathan c said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/post-17020456



Thanks. This is a bit helpful. Though I haven't heard the ZMF headphones you say they remind you of. But it's good to have a comparison from someone who has tried both.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ledzep said:


> what's the consensus on the different types of pads / foams and also custom housings are the worth the extra in sound quality or mainly just for the looks.



I personally always use the original pads with just one exception, with the Grado GH series I sometimes use the (still original Grado) G pads instead of the stock L pads.
I want the original sound of the headphones which involves the original pads.
Changing the pads usually means changing the sound which in my opinion is not desirable with Grado headphones.
Others may have different opinions of course.
Grado offers a lot of different housings in their different headphone series. if you are not on a budget it should be easy to find one which you like from the looks.
The cheaper models may win from changing the housing but I think there is no need to change the housing for the higher models.


----------



## majo123

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I personally always use the original pads with just one exception, with the Grado GH series I sometimes use the (still original Grado) G pads instead of the stock L pads.
> I want the original sound of the headphones which involves the original pads.
> Changing the pads usually means changing the sound which in my opinion is not desirable with Grado headphones.
> Others may have different opinions of course.
> ...


Couldn't agree more with all of this.... grado I feel don't need much modding apart from the obvious ...has anyone asked about cable and gimbals yet!?? Lol


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Damien Grief said:


> I feel like anything in the SR line is going to be a step backwards. Since I got my Hemps, I never really listened to my SR225e anymore. Still rarely pull out my PS500e but not super often. The Hemps are great all arounders for listening to music for me. They're mostly the sound I want, but I'd move up further for better detail, resolving, and soundstage.
> 
> Would love to know how the Hemps specifically compare to the RS1x. Maybe the RS2x as well, but I can't imagine that one would be a big jump up from the Hemp with a smaller driver and the same wood composition the Hemp uses.



Did you think about The White Headphone?
It has similar price compared to RS1x and not only has the 50mm drivers but also comes with the big G pads.
I know it is discontinued, but here in my location it is still easy to find it new.
I think it would give you what you are looking for regarding detail, resolving, soundstage.


----------



## ledzep

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I personally always use the original pads with just one exception, with the Grado GH series I sometimes use the (still original Grado) G pads instead of the stock L pads.
> I want the original sound of the headphones which involves the original pads.
> Changing the pads usually means changing the sound which in my opinion is not desirable with Grado headphones.
> Others may have different opinions of course.
> ...


That was what I was hoping to hear, I like to mod and have a tweak here and there and I've opened up sets from £50 - £2000 if I thought or heared of a mod that might benefit the headphones, but yeah I see your point with grados why buy a pair of say 325's and change the metal shells to wood, just choose one from the good selection of wood ones available. So it looks like cable mod and just gimbels and getting rid of those plastic rod blocks and a nice looking soft headband. Seen some nice custom parts already. Building a set of custom ones from the ground up has spiked my interest, those Symphones V8 drivers have caught my eye already, there again it won't be a grado set and I fear getting the boot from the grado fan club and have you guys turning up with torches and pitchforks 🤣


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

majo123 said:


> Couldn't agree more with all of this.... grado I feel don't need much modding apart from the obvious ...has anyone asked about cable and gimbals yet!?? Lol



Even the Grado cables are fine for me, I have no problem at all with the cables.
Somehow the cables are a part of the Grado charm 
With different cables it may be a better headphone, but it would be less Grado then 
However, metal gimbals would really be welcome.


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> That was what I was hoping to hear, I like to mod and have a tweak here and there and I've opened up sets from £50 - £2000 if I thought or heared of a mod that might benefit the headphones, but yeah I see your point with grados why buy a pair of say 325's and change the metal shells to wood, just choose one from the good selection of wood ones available. So it looks like cable mod and just gimbels and getting rid of those plastic rod blocks and a nice looking soft headband. Seen some nice custom parts already. Building a set of custom ones from the ground up has spiked my interest, those Symphones V8 drivers have caught my eye already, there again it won't be a grado set and I fear getting the boot from the grado fan club and have you guys turning up with torches and pitchforks 🤣


We don't use pitch forks here  ... crucifixion.
Seriously though it's all good , I like seeing the mods but agree don't think grado need most of it.


----------



## ledzep

It will be crucifixion from the wife after I promised I'd cut down the collection, it's a sad day when you have auto delete on your browser for looking at headphones and not porn 🤣


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> It will be crucifixion from the wife after I promised I'd cut down the collection, it's a sad day when you have auto delete on your browser for looking at headphones and not porn 🤣


She might understand more if it was porn! .....you only have one pair of ears was my ex's fav lol


----------



## ledzep

majo123 said:


> She might understand more if it was porn! .....you only have one pair of ears was my ex's fav lol


Yep I've had that and my response was you've only one pair of feet 👍


----------



## JoeDoe

Just tossing this out there, but any chance any of you gentlemen would be interested in trading your GH1s (plus cash) for my original PS1000s?! PM if so!


----------



## Damien Grief

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Did you think about The White Headphone?
> It has similar price compared to RS1x and not only has the 50mm drivers but also comes with the big G pads.
> I know it is discontinued, but here in my location it is still easy to find it new.
> I think it would give you what you are looking for regarding detail, resolving, soundstage.



I wanted them when they were originally on sale. Though I haven't done much research on the sound. A larger driver doesn't necessarily mean it'll compare to the new 50mm driver in the RS1x. Have you heard the White Headphone?


----------



## quentinspriggs

RS1x is a very good all arounder except for its dry dead bass. Thats why I prefer my Arya to them because all I listen too is EDM. Their soundstage, detail and timbre are all fantastic though.


----------



## Damien Grief

quentinspriggs said:


> RS1x is a very good all arounder except for its dry dead bass. Thats why I prefer my Arya to them because all I listen too is EDM. Their soundstage, detail and timbre are all fantastic though.



Grado isn't exactly known for its great bass. The Hemp is the most bassy Grado I've personally heard. It's got decent subbass but wouldn't be great for bass heavy genres. I'd be okay with bass on the level of the Hemps as long as everything else is an upgrade. I mostly listen to rock, classic rock, and metal with the occasional video game soundtrack thrown in anyway.


----------



## Stevko

Damien Grief said:


> Grado isn't exactly known for its great bass. The Hemp is the most bassy Grado I've personally heard. It's got decent subbass but wouldn't be great for bass heavy genres. I'd be okay with bass on the level of the Hemps as long as everything else is an upgrade. I mostly listen to rock, classic rock, and metal with the occasional video game soundtrack thrown in anyway.


Measurements says 500e is most bassy


----------



## Damien Grief

Stevko said:


> Measurements says 500e is most bassy



It's been a while since I listened to my 500e. So possibly. The Hemp's subbass is really good though without overdoing it. Feels the most refined. And the Hemps sound  more detailed to me than the 500e.


----------



## T400

I have to say Damien Grief is the perfect stage name for a hardcore punk singer. 
(Hope that's o.k.)


----------



## majo123

Stevko said:


> Measurements says 500e is most bassy





Damien Grief said:


> It's been a while since I listened to my 500e. So possibly. The Hemp's subbass is really good though without overdoing it. Feels the most refined. And the Hemps sound  more detailed to me than the 500e.


Hemp have more mid bass , ps500e more sub bass to my ears and 325x sub bass is the best , you really feel it!
Ps500e is more detailed and resolving than both IMO


----------



## T400 (Jun 27, 2022)

I'm thinking about replacing the Lehmann Rhinelander in my FM listening station with a small form factor Schiit amp: Vali 2+, Magni 3+, Magni Heresy or a used older Magni. I don't have enough volume range control with the Rhinelander, even on the low gain jumper setting. Something a bit warmer might nice, though I'm not sure I want to venture into the tube arena again as I wasn't happy with my previous Little Dot.

Thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## majo123 (Jun 27, 2022)

Hemp are fantastic cans and definitely the smoothest grado I own with a slightly more bodied sound. these really don't do much wrong.
Ps 500e resolve a lot more detail IMO...you really hear more detail and spacial queues , imaging is better ... are they better can's than the hemp?
Depends what you like and want really, some wouldn't like the treble on them as it can be clinical with some pairings, I'm pairing with r2r though and on the cayin its lovely...
I personally think they both are very good at doing what they do but out of the two if I had to choose only one to keep it would be ps500e but I wouldn't want that choice .

Edit.  and tried to make it but at the moment I kept the hemp, lovely cans.


----------



## majo123

T400 said:


> I'm thinking about replacing the Lehmann Rhinelander in my FM listening station with a small form factor Schiit amp: Vali 2+, Magni 3+, Magni Heresy or a used older Magni. I don't have enough volume range control with the Rhinelander, even on the low gain jumper setting. Something a bit warmer might nice, though I'm not sure I want to venture into the tube arena again as I wasn't happy with my previous Little Dot.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm thinking of trying hifiman ef400..... love my r2r it's like tube and solid state had babies .

Not read loads on it though and only usb in but that isn't an issue for me.
I'm torn between it and a mojo 2 eventually.


----------



## Damien Grief (Jun 27, 2022)

T400 said:


> I have to say Damien Grief is the perfect stage name for a hardcore punk singer.
> (Hope that's o.k.)



It's from a song from an industrial rock band I like. lol



majo123 said:


> Hemp are fantastic cans and definitely the smoothest grado I own with a slightly more bodied sound. these really don't do much wrong.
> Ps 500e resolve a lot more detail IMO...you really hear more detail and spacial queues , imaging is better ... are they better can's than the hemp?
> Depends what you like and want really, some wouldn't like the treble on them as it can be clinical with some pairings, I'm pairing with r2r though and on the cayin its lovely...
> I personally think they both are very good at doing what they do but out of the two if I had to choose only one to keep it would be ps500e but I wouldn't want that choice .



I do need to listen to my 500e more. They're great cans. I just find the Hemp better in most ways. I definitely pick up more detail in my music with my Hemps. Maybe it's just the extra mid-bass and less emphasis on the treble makes the 500e feel more veiled to me. But I will say the PS500e were great for listening to vinyl with. I used them exclusively for that for a bit. I would definitely keep the Hemps over the 500e though. Easy choice for me. There's a reason they became my go to daily driver headphone.


----------



## T400

Damien Grief said:


> It's from a song from an industrial rock band I like. lol


Reminds me of Darby Crash from Germs.


----------



## Damien Grief

T400 said:


> Reminds me of Darby Crash from Germs.


----------



## Stevko

majo123 said:


> I'm thinking of trying hifiman ef400..... love my r2r it's like tube and solid state had babies .
> 
> Not read loads on it though and only usb in but that isn't an issue for me.
> I'm torn between it and a mojo 2 eventually.


Many Grado fans like Hifiman,beyerdynamic DT.
A member in this forum own Grado and meze 99.  How is that possible. The 99 are so bassy.


----------



## Stevko

T400 said:


> I'm thinking about replacing the Lehmann Rhinelander in my FM listening station with a small form factor Schiit amp: Vali 2+, Magni 3+, Magni Heresy or a used older Magni. I don't have enough volume range control with the Rhinelander, even on the low gain jumper setting. Something a bit warmer might nice, though I'm not sure I want to venture into the tube arena again as I wasn't happy with my previous Little Dot.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks.


Vali 2+


----------



## rocketron

Spent all day listening to this lovely combo.😄


----------



## Stevko

Damien Grief said:


> It's from a song from an industrial rock band I like. lol
> 
> 
> 
> I do need to listen to my 500e more. They're great cans. I just find the Hemp better in most ways. I definitely pick up more detail in my music with my Hemps. Maybe it's just the extra mid-bass and less emphasis on the treble makes the 500e feel more veiled to me. But I will say the PS500e were great for listening to vinyl with. I used them exclusively for that for a bit. I would definitely keep the Hemps over the 500e though. Easy choice for me. There's a reason they became my go to daily driver headphone.


I am curios at the PS500/1000.
Also considering hifiman (he6se v2)
A dealer selling a demo hp-3. 850 euro..
But still think the DT1990 looks so great.
Sometimes the tr-amp are too much.my stationary setup sounds more mellow/relaxing. Miss that sometimes.


----------



## Stevko

rocketron said:


> Spent all day listening to this lovely combo.😄


How do you like the little ifi?


----------



## majo123

Damien Grief said:


> It's from a song from an industrial rock band I like. lol
> 
> 
> 
> I do need to listen to my 500e more. They're great cans. I just find the Hemp better in most ways. I definitely pick up more detail in my music with my Hemps. Maybe it's just the extra mid-bass and less emphasis on the treble makes the 500e feel more veiled to me. But I will say the PS500e were great for listening to vinyl with. I used them exclusively for that for a bit. I would definitely keep the Hemps over the 500e though. Easy choice for me. There's a reason they became my go to daily driver headphone.


i  don't find the ps500e veiled in any way , the hemp are definitely more forward sounding though and more aggressive in nature even though not an aggressive can more in your face so to speak all though again not overly ... disagree about the detail, for me the nuances and depth on the ps 500e are superior to hemp but more subtle in the mix not forced to say hey look at me here I am.... when I first put ps500e on they didn't wow me for this exact reason , unlike hemp, rs2e it wasn't here I am listen! more I am here but if you listen ... hope that analogy makes sense.
I totally get why you would say veiled and less detailed because I feel it's not forcing it on you but I do feel they actually are more detailed and nuanced in the mix... maybe I'm wrong maybe my old ears


----------



## rocketron

Stevko said:


> How do you like the little ifi?


The best £149 I ever spent.
I own far more expensive gear but when I want to walk around and just chill I use the IFI Go Blu .
Tried all the big money dongles and the only ones I have kept are the AK Pee51 and the IFI Go Blu.


----------



## majo123

Stevko said:


> Many Grado fans like Hifiman,beyerdynamic DT.
> A member in this forum own Grado and meze 99.  How is that possible. The 99 are so bassy.


I have some here , not mine  though and I don't really use closed back but I do like the purplehearts very much


----------



## Djhobocop

majo123 said:


> I'm thinking of trying hifiman ef400..... love my r2r it's like tube and solid state had babies .
> 
> Not read loads on it though and only usb in but that isn't an issue for me.
> I'm torn between it and a mojo 2 eventually.


I recently purchased the EF400 and can only recommend it!


----------



## majo123

Djhobocop said:


> I recently purchased the EF400 and can only recommend it!


Awesome! I'm very tempted.... have you used it with a android phone as source?


----------



## Djhobocop

majo123 said:


> Awesome! I'm very tempted.... have you used it with a android phone as source?


Yes, I actually tried it a few days back for the first time and it works perfectly. You probably know this, but it has a USB-B and USB-C Port, the latter of which makes connecting it to a phone pretty easy!


----------



## majo123

Djhobocop said:


> Yes, I actually tried it a few days back for the first time and it works perfectly. You probably know this, but it has a USB-B and USB-C Port, the latter of which makes connecting it to a phone pretty easy!


Yep I did know just hadn't found any usage with an android phone or dap as source...I don't use pc .


----------



## Djhobocop

majo123 said:


> Yep I did know just hadn't found any usage with an android phone or dap as source...I don't use pc .


Yes, so far I've been really enjoying it. As for this thread: I sort of randomly bought a Grado SR325e and have been in love with the Grado sound ever since. Sold it and I kind of missed it. A few days ago I purchased a RS2e and I just love it!


----------



## majo123

Djhobocop said:


> Yes, so far I've been really enjoying it. As for this thread: I sort of randomly bought a Grado SR325e and have been in love with the Grado sound ever since. Sold it and I kind of missed it. A few days ago I purchased a RS2e and I just love it!


Rs2e sound great on r2r ...Im definitely considering the hifiman..


----------



## Djhobocop

majo123 said:


> Rs2e sound great on r2r ...Im definitely considering the hifiman..


I think at this price point you can't make a mistake really. I've had the Denafrips Ares II before with a Topping A30 amp and I have to say the Hifiman is not worse in any way, but significantly cheaper and more compact than the stack.


----------



## Damien Grief

majo123 said:


> i  don't find the ps500e veiled in any way , the hemp are definitely more forward sounding though and more aggressive in nature even though not an aggressive can more in your face so to speak all though again not overly ... disagree about the detail, for me the nuances and depth on the ps 500e are superior to hemp but more subtle in the mix not forced to say hey look at me here I am.... when I first put ps500e on they didn't wow me for this exact reason , unlike hemp, rs2e it wasn't here I am listen! more I am here but if you listen ... hope that analogy makes sense.
> I totally get why you would say veiled and less detailed because I feel it's not forcing it on you but I do feel they actually are more detailed and nuanced in the mix... maybe I'm wrong maybe my old ears



I'll clarify and say that I never found the PS500e lacking in a way that made me dislike them. I enjoyed them for a while before upgrading and was perfectly happy with them. But going directly from the Hemp or my Hifiman HE500 back to the PS500e, I definitely feel like I'm missing something in terms of detail and treble. But that alone doesn't make them bad. They have their place and there's a reason I haven't sold them. I just prefer my Hemps.


----------



## majo123

Djhobocop said:


> I think at this price point you can't make a mistake really. I've had the Denafrips Ares II before with a Topping A30 amp and I have to say the Hifiman is not worse in any way, but significantly cheaper and more compact than the stack.


I have heard or read it's pretty good....I have cayin n6ii ro1 here and ru6 and love both of them , I also have a Sabaj d5 which is also excellent but for tonality I prefer r2r .
As you say at its price point its seems very good.


----------



## Djhobocop

How does the Hemp compare to the RS2e? I've been seeing some good offers. Does it make sense to go for the Hemp if I already have the RS2e?


----------



## majo123

Damien Grief said:


> I'll clarify and say that I never found the PS500e lacking in a way that made me dislike them. I enjoyed them for a while before upgrading and was perfectly happy with them. But going directly from the Hemp or my Hifiman HE500 back to the PS500e, I definitely feel like I'm missing something in terms of detail and treble. But that alone doesn't make them bad. They have their place and there's a reason I haven't sold them. I just prefer my Hemps.


As the saying goes horses for courses, if everyone liked the same thing it would be a very boring world indeed!  .. I think both are excellent in there own way.


----------



## majo123 (Jun 27, 2022)

Djhobocop said:


> How does the Hemp compare to the RS2e? I've been seeing some good offers. Does it make sense to go for the Hemp if I already have the RS2e?


Again a matter of opinion , a lot would prefer the hemp and I understand that.  On r2r the rs2e are great or should I say on the r2r I own .. I think all the grado i own are very good , I wouldn't  .. either or either, hemp have more body to the sound , rs2e better staging.


----------



## Damien Grief

Djhobocop said:


> How does the Hemp compare to the RS2e? I've been seeing some good offers. Does it make sense to go for the Hemp if I already have the RS2e?



I haven't personally heard the RS2e, but I've heard from a few people on this forum before that they're pretty comparable to the Hemp with pretty slight differences. It's why I never got a pair. But that new RS1x is tempting me.


----------



## Djhobocop

T


Damien Grief said:


> I haven't personally heard the RS2e, but I've heard from a few people on this forum before that they're pretty comparable to the Hemp with pretty slight differences. It's why I never got a pair. But that new RS1x is tempting me.


Okay thanks, then I'll probably pass on them for now and also go for a model that is more different to the RS2e


----------



## majo123

been one hell of a few months ... my chrohns not good, hospital every week for immune suppresents and tests for the next 16 weeks which I have just started, then to top it all off I have been feeling unwell today coughing and just tested positive for COVID ...all I need.
but my Grado look and sound good 
wall needs painting had a leak but been to ill to do it...il stop looking at the wall and do some listening instead.


----------



## Djhobocop

majo123 said:


> been one hell of a few months ... my chrohns not good, hospital every week for immune suppresents and tests for the next 16 weeks which I have just started, then to top it all off I have been feeling unwell today coughing and just tested positive for COVID ...all I need.
> but my Grado look and sound good
> wall needs painting had a leak but been to ill to do it...il stop looking at the wall and do some listening instead.


Damn dude, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## majo123

Djhobocop said:


> Damn dude, I hope you feel better soon!


Thanks I'm a pretty upbeat guy..... always someone far worse off than me , put some tunes on and il be fine.... music and laughter best medicine in the world.


----------



## Damien Grief

majo123 said:


> been one hell of a few months ... my chrohns not good, hospital every week for immune suppresents and tests for the next 16 weeks which I have just started, then to top it all off I have been feeling unwell today coughing and just tested positive for COVID ...all I need.
> but my Grado look and sound good
> wall needs painting had a leak but been to ill to do it...il stop looking at the wall and do some listening instead.



Sucks man. I know how that feels. I've got ulcerative colitis. Thankfully currently in remission, but it sucks.

Love to see your collection though. I need to get a few more stands soon. Running out of space. lol


----------



## majo123

Damien Grief said:


> Sucks man. I know how that feels. I've got ulcerative colitis. Thankfully currently in remission, but it sucks.
> 
> Love to see your collection though. I need to get a few more stands soon. Running out of space. lol


Yeah you understand, not nice at all at times but hey it could be far worse too, I'm not getting bombed in Ukraine.
Bob Dylan masters of war, cayin n6ii ro1 and I think tonight the hemp


----------



## oryan_dunn

Djhobocop said:


> How does the Hemp compare to the RS2e? I've been seeing some good offers. Does it make sense to go for the Hemp if I already have the RS2e?


I have the RS2e, and take what I say with the knowledge that I've never heard the Hemp, but from reviews, graphs, and forum threads, it seems that the Hemp stock and the RS2e with F or TTVJ Flat pads are pretty comparable.  I'm content with pad swapping on my RS2e when I want more bass and less soundstage.


----------



## Damien Grief

majo123 said:


> Yeah you understand, not nice at all at times but hey it could be far worse too, I'm not getting bombed in Ukraine.
> Bob Dylan masters of war, cayin n6ii ro1 and I think tonight the hemp



Looks like a nice pairing. I just got a FiiO M11 Plus ESS DAP. Have only used IEMs with it so far though. Should give it a go with my Hemps.



oryan_dunn said:


> I have the RS2e, and take what I say with the knowledge that I've never heard the Hemp, but from reviews, graphs, and forum threads, it seems that the Hemp stock and the RS2e with F or TTVJ Flat pads are pretty comparable.  I'm content with pad swapping on my RS2e when I want more bass and less soundstage.



Yeah. I've swapped a lot of pads. The flats are still the best Grado pads for the Hemps IMO. But I got Dekoni's velour pads for the Hemps recently and I really love how they sound too.


----------



## majo123

Damien Grief said:


> Looks like a nice pairing. I just got a FiiO M11 Plus ESS DAP. Have only used IEMs with it so far though. Should give it a go with my Hemps.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I've swapped a lot of pads. The flats are still the best Grado pads for the Hemps IMO. But I got Dekoni's velour pads for the Hemps recently and I really love how they sound too.


Very nice bet the hemp sound nice on it , i think I read it's quite a neutral tuning.


----------



## funkymartyn

Damien Grief said:


> Looks like a nice pairing. I just got a FiiO M11 Plus ESS DAP. Have only used IEMs with it so far though. Should give it a go with my Hemps .


yes use your Fiio M11.  The dap will run most grado with or without any amp.  I use  the  Fiio  M7  on loads of Grado.  Sr60, sr125,  sr225,  and sr325i ,  plus the Rs2e.  All been ok .    But I sometimes use the fiio e11k portable amp if want me control.


----------



## jonathan c

quentinspriggs said:


> RS1x is a very good all arounder except for its *dry dead *bass. Thats why I prefer my Arya to them because all I listen too is EDM. Their soundstage, detail and timbre are all fantastic though.


…not with Grado RA-1, Linear Tube Audio MZ3, Quicksilver Audio, Violectric V200, Woo WA6, Woo WA6SE…🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Damien Grief

majo123 said:


> Very nice bet the hemp sound nice on it , i think I read it's quite a neutral tuning.



It is pretty neutral. Which honestly is what I want in a DAP. I've been using it for some IEM fun. Got the 7Hz Timeless recently. Planar IEMs are so much fun to listen to.



funkymartyn said:


> yes use your Fiio M11.  The dap will run most grado with or without any amp.  I use  the  Fiio  M7  on loads of Grado.  Sr60, sr125,  sr225,  and sr325i ,  plus the Rs2e.  All been ok .    But I sometimes use the fiio e11k portable amp if want me control.



It does have an amp built in. But yes, it definitely can run the Grados. They're all pretty low impedance. Will give it a go soon, I think. I have used my Hemps with my BRT5 to play music from my phone before.


----------



## quentinspriggs

majo123 said:


> Rs2e sound great on r2r ...Im definitely considering the hifiman..


I tested it at Canjam Chicago and thats what led to me buying the Arya because it was the best sounding headphone there imo.


----------



## majo123

quentinspriggs said:


> I tested it at Canjam Chicago and thats what led to me buying the Arya because it was the best sounding headphone there imo.





Damien Grief said:


> It is pretty neutral. Which honestly is what I want in a DAP. I've been using it for some IEM fun. Got the 7Hz Timeless recently. Planar IEMs are so much fun to listen to.
> 
> 
> 
> It does have an amp built in. But yes, it definitely can run the Grados. They're all pretty low impedance. Will give it a go soon, I think. I have used my Hemps with my BRT5 to play music from my phone before.


I had the original m11 which was for me a bit clinical , it was good don't get me wrong but with some iems I just didn't like it and honestly I was mostly a neutral guy for a long time.... but I'm certain your version is way better from what I have read.


----------



## majo123

quentinspriggs said:


> I tested it at Canjam Chicago and thats what led to me buying the Arya because it was the best sounding headphone there imo.


Well that sounds like another solid vote, my dilemma is though the cayin n6ii with ro1 is very good best dap I have heard and some reckon as good as anything out there, but I want a little more authority/power out of the grado but still retain what I have ..I have a Sabaj d5 here , really nice but on technicalitys the cayin is better but the sabaj being a desktop has more authority  .. anyway my choice is a mojo2 or the hifiman.
Read a few posts saying my cayin for the reason's I said is better than mojo2 on technicalitys and I can audition one but I have heard good things about the hifiman.


----------



## Zachik

majo123 said:


> I had the original m11 which was for me a bit clinical , it was good don't get me wrong but with some iems I just didn't like it and honestly I was mostly a neutral guy for a long time.... but I'm certain your version is way better from what I have read.


I got an original M11 and love it for a different reason...
I agree that it is a bit clinical, and honestly I do not use it for long music listening sessions. For me, it is great to figure out the sound signature of a headphone or IEM since the M11 is reference-like sound signature! For me, it is a tool for reviews, comparisons, etc. With IEMs that are tuned to my taste, it actually synergizes well.
Another advantage for me: it has 2.5mm / 3.5mm / 4.4mm headphone jacks. So, I can throw any IEM at it


----------



## majo123

Zachik said:


> I got an original M11 and love it for a different reason...
> I agree that it is a bit clinical, and honestly I do not use it for long music listening sessions. For me, it is great to figure out the sound signature of a headphone or IEM since the M11 is reference-like sound signature! For me, it is a tool for reviews, comparisons, etc. With IEMs that are tuned to my taste, it actually synergizes well.
> Another advantage for me: it has 2.5mm / 3.5mm / 4.4mm headphone jacks. So, I can throw any IEM at it


I agree it's an excellent tool for your use and a fantastic little dap in general with all its outputs.love the 2 slots on it as well, 2tb in a dap now we're talking wish more daps still came with 2 slots..
I love my cayins audio and honestly I cant see me replacing it for quite some time but the little fiio as a unit and usage was a little better.


----------



## ledzep

So I'm now a member of the grado club since I decided to test the grado waters with a set of 325x's on recommendation and a bit of reading up on, plus I got a set of mint condition open box for £190, which for the UK ( and our rip off prices) is pretty good. Parts in for the cable mod yesterday and the headphones have just been delivered to work now. Going with the 3.5mm socket as I'm not a fan of 2.5 plugs had to many included oyaide and furutech fail, question is do I go with the gold for a bit of bling or rhodium to keep it matching the cups ?


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> So I'm now a member of the grado club since I decided to test the grado waters with a set of 325x's on recommendation and a bit of reading up on, plus I got a set of mint condition open box for £190, which for the UK ( and our rip off prices) is pretty good. Parts in for the cable mod yesterday and the headphones have just been delivered to work now. Going with the 3.5mm socket as I'm not a fan of 2.5 plugs had to many included oyaide and furutech fail, question is do I go with the gold for a bit of bling or rhodium to keep it matching the cups ?


Rhodium


----------



## ledzep

majo123 said:


> Rhodium


Thought so myself, cables going to be black and silver so the gold will look out of place


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> Thought so myself, cables going to be black and silver so the gold will look out of place


I think we have talked cables a while back  ... always liked rhodium, here's a cable I made for my mates Vega with rhodium mmcx and rhodium 4.4 connector. Dont really make anymore though just don't have the time with one thing and another.


----------



## T400

T400 said:


> I'm thinking about replacing the Lehmann Rhinelander in my FM listening station with a small form factor Schiit amp: Vali 2+, Magni 3+, Magni Heresy or a used older Magni. I don't have enough volume range control with the Rhinelander, even on the low gain jumper setting. Something a bit warmer might nice, though I'm not sure I want to venture into the tube arena again as I wasn't happy with my previous Little Dot.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks.


I went back to my trusty old HPA-1 and it works great. Problem solved. No purchase necessary.


----------



## TheRealDz

Speaking of which...

I just bought a pure silver cable with 3.5mm/4.4mm connectors, and it gave me a nice bump in resolution on my Turbulent X build.  

I really wish I could hear what the cable could do for my RS1x...


----------



## Damien Grief

Zachik said:


> I got an original M11 and love it for a different reason...
> I agree that it is a bit clinical, and honestly I do not use it for long music listening sessions. For me, it is great to figure out the sound signature of a headphone or IEM since the M11 is reference-like sound signature! For me, it is a tool for reviews, comparisons, etc. With IEMs that are tuned to my taste, it actually synergizes well.
> Another advantage for me: it has 2.5mm / 3.5mm / 4.4mm headphone jacks. So, I can throw any IEM at it



I still listen to most of my music at my desktop using my setup there. But the DAP is nice for traveling and when I'm in the mood for IEM listening.


----------



## ledzep

majo123 said:


> I think we have talked cables a while back  ... always liked rhodium, here's a cable I made for my mates Vega with rhodium mmcx and rhodium 4.4 connector. Dont really make anymore though just don't have the time with one thing and another.


Nice clean looking cable, I've always made my own due to fact that most bespoke are way over priced imo although i do realise people who do it for a business have to make money, I guess being in the electronics field I know the base price of most things stock. I know when I've made a cable it's good quality with good soldering ( I'm a bit ocd on quality ) plus UK is a bit bleak for custom cables.


----------



## ledzep

Plus I'm from Yorkshire in the UK and we are known for being tight fisted 🤣


----------



## majo123 (Jun 28, 2022)

ledzep said:


> Nice clean looking cable, I've always made my own due to fact that most bespoke are way over priced imo although i do realise people who do it for a business have to make money, I guess being in the electronics field I know the base price of most things stock. I know when I've made a cable it's good quality with good soldering ( I'm a bit ocd on quality ) plus UK is a bit bleak for custom cables.


Ditto that's my living and has been for over 25 year's, I deal with a lot of cable and the company I work for clients include naim audio although not specifically audio wiring .
I too know crap when I see it and all so hype not naming any names ..
A lot of high end cable IMO is pure hype but this is only my opinion and I'm not even going or entertaining a debate in that one.

I'm going to try these or these
US $25.99  35%OFF | 3 in 1 Multi-Function Self-Locking Plug 2.5mm 3.5mm 4.4mm Audio Jack HiFi Headphone Cable Connector DIY Rhodium Plating Adapter
https://a.aliexpress.com/_m0EljT



US $19.98 30%OFF | OKCSC The AWESOME Rhodium Plated Plugs Set 4.4mm 3.5mm 2.5mm Balanced Audio 4PIN Female 3 in 1 DIY HIFI Earhone Cable Kits Adapt
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mNITiZM

Edit.....I know what naim use in there high end audio equipment and it's not £500 a metre lol they use quality not costly  .. admittedly it's a bit different for a headphone cable but you get the analogy


----------



## jonathan c

@majo123, your comments remind me of the response by Nelson Pass to a question about the best construct / metal for cabling: ‘Anything that’s copper’.


----------



## majo123 (Jun 28, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> @majo123, your comments remind me of the response by Nelson Pass to a question about the best construct / metal for cabling: ‘Anything that’s copper’.


I do wiring for a living from military to domestic , I don't actually solder much anymore apart from personal as my job role changed 6 years ago but before this I was doing this day in day out for years. ..I don't pretend to be anywhere near an expert on audio wire and I do actually think you get crap wire and good wire but not £500 a metre Audio nirvana from the gods, decent oxygen free copper/silver or litz shielded if needed is enough.... IMO ... and again if anyone thinks otherwise then I accept that .... no cable debates please lol.


----------



## ledzep

I'm a time served electronics engineer and worked for Lockheed and Saab Aerospace and recently on the one web satellites and done projects on anything from submarines to fighter jets and as you know they run into millions - billions, so I'm sceptical on the wire debate, but if people want to spend their cash on cables costing serious amounts of money even to the point of paying more for the cable than the actual headphones they are plugging them into it's personal choice I guess. I just know from personal experience all that glitters is not gold.


----------



## ledzep

Anyway back on thread topic, made the cable for the grados but having to hold off on the mod till tomorrow as someone at work has used my Dremel and bust the attachment I was going to use so waiting for the part on next day delivery. Got to make it a professional looking job 👍


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> I'm a time served electronics engineer and worked for Lockheed and Saab Aerospace and recently on the one web satellites and done projects on anything from submarines to fighter jets and as you know they run into millions - billions, so I'm sceptical on the wire debate, but if people want to spend their cash on cables costing serious amounts of money even to the point of paying more for the cable than the actual headphones they are plugging them into it's personal choice I guess. I just know from personal experience all that glitters is not gold.


Me too.... I have wired fighter pilot helmets , tank turrets (slip rings) navy ship lighting you name it ...
One thing naim do though is use a higher silver content solder than for most electronics , can't remember the ratio off the top of my head.


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> Anyway back on thread topic, made the cable for the grados but having to hold off on the mod till tomorrow as someone at work has used my Dremel and bust the attachment I was going to use so waiting for the part on next day delivery. Got to make it a professional looking job 👍


You just nipping the wire close at hole then boring out to fit connector? , soldering the connector to pre existing wire and pushing in? Or are you going to Dremel out the driver reterminate to driver,?....
Hope this makes sense?


----------



## ekolite

Looks like I can go ahead and order the rs2x.   Would get the rs1x but don’t want to wait any longer.  I’ve heard on here that Grado stated the rs2x were much better than ps500e.  Which was my favorite sounding headphone ever.  I’ll keep you all posted how they compare with my hemps.


----------



## majo123

ekolite said:


> Looks like I can go ahead and order the rs2x.   Would get the rs1x but don’t want to wait any longer.  I’ve heard on here that Grado stated the rs2x were much better than ps500e.  Which was my favorite sounding headphone ever.  I’ll keep you all posted how they compare with my hemps.


I also am considering them over 1x ...I have read a few good things , definitely interested in your feedback.


----------



## ledzep

majo123 said:


> You just nipping the wire close at hole then boring out to fit connector? , soldering the connector to pre existing wire and pushing in? Or are you going to Dremel out the driver reterminate to driver,?....
> Hope this makes sense?


Complete strip down, going to use a test oven at 70°c to melt the glue then replace the driver wires ( not sure with what yet in terms of copper or silver ) only silver in case you can see copper through the grills, had the verniers on the plug and cup to measure the hole width and I think it needs a mm or two to sit the plug flush, hence the need for the Dremel.


----------



## majo123 (Jun 28, 2022)

ledzep said:


> Complete strip down, going to use a test oven at 70°c to melt the glue then replace the driver wires ( not sure with what yet in terms of copper or silver ) only silver in case you can see copper through the grills, had the verniers on the plug and cup to measure the hole width and I think it needs a mm or two to sit the plug flush, hence the need for the Dremel.


Excellent.. the oven is what I lack.
 but I reckon for me a low heat gun would help just to lift it a bit also a fine engraving tool around the seam. I may lose a millimetre around the seam but as long as I bond it well none the wiser imo ..... but I'm not doing it lol.
 I'm not overly bothered with the cables all though I do think both are awful on e series and x  and if I get a failure I will definitely do it, I am definitely interested in your end results though .. what connectors you using on cup?

Edit. ....if I replace anything  it will be the gimbals but I like to leave mine stock really.


----------



## ekolite

I just confirmed with Grado on the phone that both the old style cable hemps and current braided cable hemps all contain the latest drivers.


----------



## Damien Grief

ekolite said:


> Looks like I can go ahead and order the rs2x.   Would get the rs1x but don’t want to wait any longer.  I’ve heard on here that Grado stated the rs2x were much better than ps500e.  Which was my favorite sounding headphone ever.  I’ll keep you all posted how they compare with my hemps.



Look forward to hearing what you think. I don't think I'd go for the RS2x personally. The construction and driver seem too similar to the Hemps for me. They are pretty headphones and I'm sure there are _some_ differences with the tuning, but any other pair I get has to be pretty different. The larger driver in the RS1x is much more appealing to me too since I don't own any Grados with a 50mm driver yet.

Are you outside the US by chance? Grado's US store has the RS1x in stock from what I can tell.


----------



## ekolite

Damien Grief said:


> Look forward to hearing what you think. I don't think I'd go for the RS2x personally. The construction and driver seem too similar to the Hemps for me. They are pretty headphones and I'm sure there are _some_ differences with the tuning, but any other pair I get has to be pretty different. The larger driver in the RS1x is much more appealing to me too since I don't own any Grados with a 50mm driver yet.
> 
> Are you outside the US by chance? Grado's US store has the RS1x in stock from what I can tell.


I’m totally on board with you.  I’m actually thinking about just sticking by with what I have.  It will probably be a very minor upgrade.  I’m in States.


----------



## Damien Grief

ekolite said:


> I’m totally on board with you.  I’m actually thinking about just sticking by with what I have.  It will probably be a very minor upgrade.  I’m in States.



Well, in the US it looks like the RS1x is in stock: https://4ourears.com/products/rs1x?variant=39786182017072

I'm also very happy with what I have. But the RS1x is intriguing to me. I'd like a Grado with a 50mm driver. But only if it'd really be an upgrade to my Hemps.


----------



## ledzep (Jun 28, 2022)

majo123 said:


> Excellent.. the oven is what I lack.
> but I reckon for me a low heat gun would help just to lift it a bit also a fine engraving tool around the seam. I may lose a millimetre around the seam but as long as I bond it well none the wiser imo ..... but I'm not doing it lol.
> I'm not overly bothered with the cables all though I do think both are awful on e series and x  and if I get a failure I will definitely do it, I am definitely interested in your end results though .. what connectors you using on cup?
> 
> Edit. ....if I replace anything  it will be the gimbals but I like to leave mine stock really.


Was going to use some rean females as they are reliable and easy to work with, although after going through my spares box I've found some mini xlrs i kept after balance modding a few sets of DT1770's and a set of rhodium furutech jack's, they will fit but I'll have to Dremel out more cup and maybe I'm going overkill now, so probably stick with the reans as I've made the 3.5 cable now. Gimbels definitely need a swap out to aluminium. Seen ones in added pictures that look nice. Got home and the nice plush replacement headband has arrived as well so hopefully I'll have it all done tomorrow. That stock cable is not for me at all, I could tow a car with that, but seeing as I like to rework stuff rather than landfill it has anyone stripped off the braid as I'm wondering what the cable inside is like ? Surely worth stripping and making up a single end cable for other equipment.



Not related but made me laugh


----------



## ekolite (Jun 28, 2022)

Damien Grief said:


> Well, in the US it looks like the RS1x is in stock: https://4ourears.com/products/rs1x?variant=39786182017072
> 
> I'm also very happy with what I have. But the RS1x is intriguing to me. I'd like a Grado with a 50mm driver. But only if it'd really be an upgrade to my Hemps.





Damien Grief said:


> Well, in the US it looks like the RS1x is in stock: https://4ourears.com/products/rs1x?variant=39786182017072
> 
> I'm also very happy with what I have. But the RS1x is intriguing to me. I'd like a Grado with a 50mm driver. But only if it'd really be an upgrade to my Hemps.


Rs1x - better option for Jazz, classical and acoustics.  Hemp - better for electronic, pop and rock (IMO). I am just going by from some time I spent with Rs1e with the 50mm drivers and bigger cups.  The rs1 will also be much, much better with l pads but I’ve read that hemps are fantastic with g pads as well, but have never tried that and might soon.


----------



## majo123

I have read the rs2x are definitely better than rs2e , more resolving ...I actually do think X series drivers are better than e in ways from what I have compared like for like and maybe worth the upgrade  ... check out sbaf too.


ekolite said:


> I’m totally on board with you.  I’m actually thinking about just sticking by with what I have.  It will probably be a very minor upgrade.  I’m in States.


https://www.superbestaudiofriends.org/index.php?threads/grado-rs2x-review-and-measurements.11872/


----------



## llcook51

ekolite said:


> Looks like I can go ahead and order the rs2x.   Would get the rs1x but don’t want to wait any longer.  I’ve heard on here that Grado stated the rs2x were much better than ps500e.  Which was my favorite sounding headphone ever.  I’ll keep you all posted how they compare with my hemps.


Recently got the RS2x. I found it more engaging than my Hemp: cleaner and clearer in the mids/ trebles.


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> Was going to use some rean females as they are reliable and easy to work with, although after going through my spares box I've found some mini xlrs i kept after balance modding a few sets of DT1770's and a set of rhodium furutech jack's, they will fit but I'll have to Dremel out more cup and maybe I'm going overkill now, so probably stick with the reans as I've made the 3.5 cable now. Gimbels definitely need a swap out to aluminium. Seen ones in added pictures that look nice. Got home and the nice plush replacement headband has arrived as well so hopefully I'll have it all done tomorrow. That stock cable is not for me at all, I could tow a car with that, but seeing as I like to rework stuff rather than landfill it has anyone stripped off the braid as I'm wondering what the cable inside is like ? Surely worth stripping and making up a single end cable for other equipment.
> 
> 
> Not related but made me laugh


I have ....it's like chunky thick rubber insulation and  core about 24/ 26awg , braid is just a sheath and pulls off with ease ... IMO its not good for anything way too stiff in general.


----------



## ekolite (Jun 28, 2022)

llcook51 said:


> Recently got the RS2x. I found it more engaging than my Hemp: cleaner and clearer in the mids/ trebles.


Thank you.  My only question is do they sound good with both f pads and l pads.  Mainly asking so I can swap on the fly for comfort… which I cannot do with the hemps. (L pads with hemps don’t do it for me)


----------



## majo123 (Jun 28, 2022)

llcook51 said:


> Recently got the RS2x. I found it more engaging than my Hemp: cleaner and clearer in the mids/ trebles.


This is what I would expect and think the original rs2e are similar in that respect ...I own both rs2e and hemp   .. from what I have read the RSX are similar tuning to rs2e but more resolving better staging.
But it is only what I have read.


----------



## ekolite

I’m a big fan of the L Pads since I put some on some 80e’s about 5 years ago on my first pair of Grados.  I miss wearing those pads.


----------



## ekolite

majo123 said:


> This is what I would expect and think the original rs2e are similar in that respect ...I own both rs2e and hemp   .. from what I have read the RSX are similar tuning to rs2e but more resolving but staging.
> But it is only what I have read.


According to the rs2x review you posted looks like they perform well for him with both pads. Hmm… tempting


----------



## majo123 (Jun 28, 2022)

ledzep said:


> Was going to use some rean females as they are reliable and easy to work with, although after going through my spares box I've found some mini xlrs i kept after balance modding a few sets of DT1770's and a set of rhodium furutech jack's, they will fit but I'll have to Dremel out more cup and maybe I'm going overkill now, so probably stick with the reans as I've made the 3.5 cable now. Gimbels definitely need a swap out to aluminium. Seen ones in added pictures that look nice. Got home and the nice plush replacement headband has arrived as well so hopefully I'll have it all done tomorrow. That stock cable is not for me at all, I could tow a car with that, but seeing as I like to rework stuff rather than landfill it has anyone stripped off the braid as I'm wondering what the cable inside is like ? Surely worth stripping and making up a single end cable for other equipment.
> 
> 
> Not related but made me laugh





majo123 said:


> I have ....it's like chunky thick rubber insulation and  core about 24/ 26awg , braid is just a sheath and pulls off with ease ... IMO its not good for anything way too stiff in general.


Actually my friend you may be able to help me and the community out here.... you probably haven't read my previous posts on my wiring the 325x balanced , in short went to reterminate balanced but couldn't because there are 4 blue wires, 2 each side for ground, and when I tried to meter out to determine continuity ALL tested connected, I ended up cutting off a few times contacting grado asking if there was a joint in the Y split who INSISTED NO said it must be me and what I'm doing b, in the end I cut into Y split and yep a joint all 4 grounds!
Grado apologized replaced my 325x and insisted it should be straight through...
So if you're going to scrap it could you check the Y split or just check blue wire continuity then we will know for sure if this is across the board.... thanks my friend.


----------



## ledzep

majo123 said:


> Actually my friend you may be able to help me and the community out here.... you probably haven't read my previous posts on my wiring the 325x balanced , in short went to reterminate balanced but couldn't because there are 4 blue wires, 2 each side for ground, and when I tried to meter out to determine continuity ALL tested connected, I ended up cutting off a few times contacting grado asking if there was a joint in the Y split who INSISTED NO said it must be me and what I'm doing b, in the end I cut into Y split and yep a joint all 4 grounds!
> Grado apologized replaced my 325x and insisted it should be straight through...
> So if you're going to scrap it could you check the Y split or just check blue wire continuity then we will know for sure if this is across the board.... thanks my friend.


Yeah will do and let you know


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> Yeah will do and let you know


Thanks


----------



## jonathan c

Damien Grief said:


> Well, in the US it looks like the RS1x is in stock: https://4ourears.com/products/rs1x?variant=39786182017072
> 
> I'm also very happy with what I have. But the RS1x is intriguing to me. I'd like a Grado with a 50mm driver. But only if it'd really be an upgrade to my Hemps.


It is.


----------



## Damien Grief (Jun 28, 2022)

ekolite said:


> Rs1x - better option for Jazz, classical and acoustics.  Hemp - better for electronic, pop and rock (IMO). I am just going by from some time I spent with Rs1e with the 50mm drivers and bigger cups.  The rs1 will also be much, much better with l pads but I’ve read that hemps are fantastic with g pads as well, but have never tried that and might soon.



From some reviews I've read, the RS1x sounds pretty different from the older RS1e - with the older model sounding warmer and the RS1x being clearer and more resolving than the old e version.



llcook51 said:


> Recently got the RS2x. I found it more engaging than my Hemp: cleaner and clearer in the mids/ trebles.



How much of a difference between the two would you say there is? They look pretty similar on paper with the same driver and similar cup materials makeup.



> This is what I would expect and think the original rs2e are similar in that respect ...I own both rs2e and hemp .. from what I have read the RSX are similar tuning to rs2e but more resolving better staging.
> But it is only what I have read.



This review has a comparison between the RS1x and the RS1e: https://theheadphonelist.com/grado-rs-1x-review-fortified/3/


----------



## ekolite

Rs1e is a beast for jazz, blues, folk, bluegrass, country and classical so if you primarily listen to any of those genres, it’s worth owning.


----------



## Damien Grief

ekolite said:


> Rs1e is a beast for jazz, blues, folk, bluegrass, country and classical so if you primarily listen to any of those genres, it’s worth owning.



I've heard that. I generally listen to various metal genres and rock/classic rock. Hemp has been great for those genres.


----------



## ekolite

Damien Grief said:


> I've heard that. I generally listen to various metal genres and rock/classic rock. Hemp has been great for those genres.


Love metal sometimes get really in the mood for it.


----------



## ekolite

ekolite said:


> Love metal sometimes get really in the mood for it.  Going through a little bit of classic rock burnout all my friends listen to that genre and that genre only.


----------



## Damien Grief

ekolite said:


> Love metal sometimes get really in the mood for it.



Metal is _most_ of what I listen to. There are so many genres of metal that you can find a ton of variety. Not everything is heavy and brutal in the genre. And contrary to popular belief, a lot of modern metal has really high production values - especially within the progressive metal genre.


----------



## ekolite (Jun 28, 2022)

Damien Grief said:


> Metal is _most_ of what I listen to. There are so many genres of metal that you can find a ton of variety. Not everything is heavy and brutal in the genre. And contrary to popular belief, a lot of modern metal has really high production values - especially within the progressive metal genre.


Yes it does.  And metal sounds really great on Grados.  Some of its sound quality is A++.  My favorite band is Type O Negative (from Brooklyn, NY) which is pretty much metal.  But I mostly listen to solo electronic musicians from the 70’s on up.


----------



## T400

The SR325 50th anniversary set purchased from a fellow Head-Fier arrived today. I haven't had much time with them, but they sound pretty good on my FM setup. I finally have golden ears!


----------



## Damien Grief

ekolite said:


> Yes it does.  And metal sounds really great on Grados.  Some of its sound quality is A++.  My favorite band is Type O Negative (from Brooklyn, NY) which is pretty much metal.  But I mostly listen to solo electronic musicians from the 70’s on up.



Yeah. The genres I listen to is part of the reason I've invested so much in Grado headphones. I know they also sound great for acoustic, jazz, and other types of recordings, too. But there are few other headphone brands that I've found work as well for metal as Grados do. Planars tend to be pretty great for it, too though. I do love my HE500.


----------



## ledzep

majo123 said:


> Actually my friend you may be able to help me and the community out here.... you probably haven't read my previous posts on my wiring the 325x balanced , in short went to reterminate balanced but couldn't because there are 4 blue wires, 2 each side for ground, and when I tried to meter out to determine continuity ALL tested connected, I ended up cutting off a few times contacting grado asking if there was a joint in the Y split who INSISTED NO said it must be me and what I'm doing b, in the end I cut into Y split and yep a joint all 4 grounds!
> Grado apologized replaced my 325x and insisted it should be straight through...
> So if you're going to scrap it could you check the Y split or just check blue wire continuity then we will know for sure if this is across the board.... thanks my friend.


Just read back your post ( was in a rush earlier) how many cores are threse cables ?


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> Just read back your post ( was in a rush earlier) how many cores are threse cables ?


8 core


----------



## ledzep

majo123 said:


> 8 core


Does seem strange why they would use 8 cores then join the grounds, normall they'd use a 3 core until the split and spilt the  ground into 2, but yeah I'll completely open it up including the Y splitter to see how the cores run.


----------



## majo123 (Jun 28, 2022)

ledzep said:


> Does seem strange why they would use 8 cores then join the grounds, normall they'd use a 3 core until the split and spilt the  ground into 2, but yeah I'll completely open it up including the Y splitter to see how the cores run.


Thanks my friend and yes very strange indeed. ... won't go into the whole saga with grado, it was taken seriously by them.
There is previous to this as in me questioning wiring etc on here but this is from when I found out for sure if interested.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/page-3565


----------



## ekolite

Listening to my hemps right now to an older Edgar Froese album (founder of Tangerine Dream). They bring out the imperfections of the recording out… perfectly.  Best way I can describe it.  It sounds faithful yet very enjoyable.  Despite the recordings flaws.  Is this a description of “Grado Magic”?


----------



## ledzep (Jun 28, 2022)

majo123 said:


> Thanks my friend and yes very strange indeed. ... won't go into the whole saga with grado, it was taken seriously by them.
> There is previous to this as in me questioning wiring etc on here but this is from when I found out for sure if interested.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/page-3565


Just read the link and the only conclusion I could really offer is maybe it was a case of having a load of off cuts they wanted to use up, any amount of waste is a cut in profits and suspect they out source there cable builds to keep costs low. I don't know much about grado but the info says hand built in Brooklyn which is different to manufactured in Brooklyn. It's got more common to buy in parts from other countries like China / Korea etc. How many DAC chips, IC's, caps, resistors and such are made in the UK or US but yet you can buy the finished product that's says made in the USA / UK and usually says parts sourced from other regions. I've worked on projects for military defence that was designed / machined / built / tuned / tested with individual secret frequencies for specific countries, the Saab gripen is an example and we had to give full disclosure of where the parts came from even down to sma connectors and solder used for traceability. I'm guessing grado didn't even know some of the cables weren't taken off a straight length and were probably going on the fact that it was 8 core split into 4 a side. It's all about maximising profit, the old saying is you get what you pay for doesn't apply much anymore, I repaired a Kimber Kable for someone a while back and found the fault to be one core had been cut and re soldered together and covered in a small piece of clear heat shrink before the outer casing had been applied and that was a £800 cable, another reason why i make my own. I don't even need to remove the Y casing as I'm cutting off at both ends so I'll meter each core against the others so if it's joined at the split I'll know. I've just had a good inspection of the 325x's  I've just bought and the driver cover has a slight freying on one edge and one of the cup buttons isn't quite straight, both can be easily sorted and from a quality control point of view are probably regarded as ok but coming from a working environment where quality is paramount and I do a lot of soldering under a microscope as the parts are that tiny I can pick up on the minute imperfections.

Sorry to the rest of you for the long winded explanation 🤣


----------



## majo123 (Jun 28, 2022)

ledzep said:


> Just read the link and the only conclusion I could really offer is maybe it was a case of having a load of off cuts they wanted to use up, any amount of waste is a cut in profits and suspect they out source there cable builds to keep costs low. I don't know much about grado but the info says hand built in Brooklyn which is different to manufactured in Brooklyn. It's got more common to buy in parts from other countries like China / Korea etc. How many DAC chips, IC's, caps, resistors and such are made in the UK or US but yet you can buy the finished product that's says made in the USA / UK and usually says parts sourced from other regions. I've worked on projects for military defence that was designed / machined / built / tuned / tested with individual secret frequencies for specific countries, the Saab gripen is an example and we had to give full disclosure of where the parts came from even down to sma connectors and solder used for traceability. I'm guessing grado didn't even know some of the cables weren't taken off a straight length and were probably going on the fact that it was 8 core split into 4 a side. It's all about maximising profit, the old saying is you get what you pay for doesn't apply much anymore, I repaired a Kimber Kable for someone a while back and found the fault to be one core had been cut and re soldered together and covered in a small piece of clear heat shrink before the outer casing had been applied and that was a £800 cable, another reason why i make my own. I don't even need to remove the Y casing as I'm cutting off at both ends so I'll meter each core against the others so if it's joined at the split I'll know. I've just had a good inspection of the 325x's  I've just bought and the driver cover has a slight freying on one edge and one of the cup buttons isn't quite straight, both can be easily sorted and from a quality control point of view are probably regarded as ok but coming from a working environment where quality is paramount and I do a lot of soldering under a microscope as the parts are that tiny I can pick up on the minute imperfections.
> 
> Sorry to the rest of you for the long winded explanation 🤣


Yeah that was one of my assumptions too just using up whats left or a repair ... either way they replaced them in the end...from a manufacturing perspective though it seems pretty pointless so I'm hoping not across the board, although there previous cable is very loose inside hence the twisting and kinking and looks hand made as In same cores from top to bottom but at split different diameter outer used... where as the new cable is quite moulded insulation and it did cross my mind maybe why a joint in the middle as using a 4 and 8 core variant with a join together maybe easier.... but others have balanced there X series but not 325x ..
Anyway hopefully you can shed some light too ...I have my new one's here and would like to terminate the swappable plug connector on them and your investigation would be helpful.

So


----------



## majo123

For those that are bored with wiring posts.



Who said my posts were boring.


----------



## ekolite (Jun 28, 2022)

That’s true with some companies. You don’t always get what you pay for. I had many cables from a high dollar brand break multiple times even my friend had one and his broke soon after he got it. Never had a problem with a Grado cable though out of the 5 pair I’ve owned.


----------



## peterinvan (Jun 28, 2022)

majo123 said:


> Actually my friend you may be able to help me and the community out here.... you probably haven't read my previous posts on my wiring the 325x balanced , in short went to reterminate balanced but couldn't because there are 4 blue wires, 2 each side for ground, and when I tried to meter out to determine continuity ALL tested connected, I ended up cutting off a few times contacting grado asking if there was a joint in the Y split who INSISTED NO said it must be me and what I'm doing b, in the end I cut into Y split and yep a joint all 4 grounds!
> Grado apologized replaced my 325x and insisted it should be straight through...
> So if you're going to scrap it could you check the Y split or just check blue wire continuity then we will know for sure if this is across the board.... thanks my friend.


*SR325 Balanced re-wire*

I just completed my mods to a pair of SR325 (2014?) that I had handed down to me.

There are eight wires in the Grado cable.  I cut just above the Y-Split.  The left wire has 2* white (Positive) and 2*dark blue (Neg)
The right side has 2*red (Positive) and 2*dark blue (Neg),

I am using Meze 4.4mm balanced silver cable, with 3.5mm mono plugs at the headphone end. 

I wanted to use metal 3.5 mm in-line jacks but they were too tight with the Meze 3.5mm plugs, so I went with another brand (plastic, but good fit).  No problem with wiring four wires in each jack (2 positive and 2 negative).  I did check with my multi-meter at each step.

The fenestrated sheepskin pads (from an old Fostex project) are glued onto the original foam flat pads with rubber cement.  They fall off the headphone cups easily, but once fitted on my head are very comfortable, and the sound quality is not changed.
The touch of brightness with the silver wires balances out the dampening of the Fostex pads.  I need to bump up the volume by 25% to match levels for flat pads alone.

The SR325 sound profile suits my old ears.  I am losing the upper frequencies, and the Grados seems to compensate nicely with a touch of brightness.

The increase in power from the 4.4mm balanced output from my Fiio M11 Pro and RU6 dongle DAC adds to the clarity and separation I hear from the SR325.


----------



## majo123

peterinvan said:


> *SR325 Balanced re-wire*
> 
> I just completed my mods to a pair of SR325 (2014?) that I had handed down to me.
> 
> ...


Very nice ...the problem with the 325x (mine anyway) was all 4 blue grounds were joined at the Y split which grado INSISTED wasn't the case ... Anyway I'm glad you're enjoying your 325 balanced 4.4 , grado don't need power necessarily but they definitely benefit... you will have to post a picture, always good to see well done mods.


----------



## ekolite

Can any rs1x owners confirm that it can be driven to decent volume out of a smartphone?


----------



## ledzep

Hope I'm doing the right thing 👍


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> Hope I'm doing the right thing 👍


Lol I'm sure you will be fine ... have you listened to them?


----------



## T400

ledzep said:


> Hope I'm doing the right thing 👍


Good luck!


----------



## ledzep

Quite impressed with the sound with Bowie and Zepp and tried out a bit of kraftwerk.


----------



## jonathan c

ledzep said:


> Hope I'm doing the right thing 👍


The Grado guys ⬆️ are thinking: “you’re on your own. If you #### up, $295+ …”


----------



## ledzep

Cables ? I don't need fixed cables where I'm going !
I've had cover the Grado boys eyes I'm sure their expressions changed to a disapproving look...... To be continued !


----------



## majo123

jonathan c said:


> The Grado guys ⬆️ are thinking: “you’re on your own. If you #### up, $295+ …”


My immediate thoughts were them scissors are very close to the neck lines ... looks a bit threatening


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> Quite impressed with the sound with Bowie and Zepp and tried out a bit of kraftwerk.


Yeah they are great with rock , Indie etc ...


----------



## ESL-1

UntilThen said:


> My rule is usually 4 and I think I stick to it. This was back in Dec 2017.


RULES, no stinkin’ RULES, once I hit 65 I started cutting down.  Not TOO Crazy but my Pysch no long takes my calls…


----------



## ESL-1

UntilThen said:


> My rule is usually 4 and I think I stick to it. This was back in Dec 2017.


Good Looking group, enjoy the diversity.

👍🏻


----------



## T400

Grado L cushions on sale at Audio Advisor:
https://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=GRLCUSH


----------



## ekolite

T400 said:


> Grado L cushions on sale at Audio Advisor:
> https://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=GRLCU





T400 said:


> Grado L cushions on sale at Audio Advisor:
> https://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=GRLCUSH


As are Grado Hemps!!!


----------



## Yanto

Can I ask everyone which current Grado model handles classical music best please?Orchestral, Baroque, Chamber music, smaller string ensemble and solo instrument. Detail is paramount, and no harsh trebles. Using with a small but reasonably powered tube hybrid amp. Many thanks


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

ekolite said:


> Can any rs1x owners confirm that it can be driven to decent volume out of a smartphone?


I just tried mine with my LG V20. Yes.


----------



## Okrelayer

ekolite said:


> Listening to my hemps right now to an older Edgar Froese album (founder of Tangerine Dream). They bring out the imperfections of the recording out… perfectly.  Best way I can describe it.  It sounds faithful yet very enjoyable.  Despite the recordings flaws.  Is this a description of “Grado Magic”?


I find the hemp does an incredible job smoothing out things. It’s my go to headphone for poor recordings (like a lot of 80s metal.)


----------



## dpump

Grado has always used the red wires for the left channel and the white wires for the right channel. Backwards from the normal of red being right and white being left. Who knows why?


----------



## ekolite (Jun 28, 2022)

Okrelayer said:


> I find the hemp does an incredible job smoothing out things. It’s my go to headphone for poor recordings (like a lot of 80s metal.)


With just a little bit of emphasis on things to appreciate a real fine recording.  But overall it is quite a smooth listen.  Excellent for a slightly harsher/harsher Dac/dap/phone etc. as well.


----------



## jonathan c

‘ekolite’ and ‘Okrelayer’ offer great reasons above why Hemp and RS1x should be viewed as complementary. ☑️


----------



## UntilThen

ESL-1 said:


> Good Looking group, enjoy the diversity.
> 
> 👍🏻



I'm down to 3 Mouseketeers.


----------



## ekolite

UntilThen said:


> I'm down to 3 Mouseketeers.


Those GH1’s look Absolutely gorgeous close up!


----------



## Zachik

UntilThen said:


> I'm down to 3 Mouseketeers.


What happened to your LCD4 ?!


----------



## UntilThen

ekolite said:


> Those GH1’s look Absolutely gorgeous close up!



Grado lovers will only notice GH1 and Sennheiser lovers will only notice HD800 and Susvara lovers will only notice Susvara.


----------



## UntilThen

Zachik said:


> What happened to your LCD4 ?!



I melt it down and created Susvara.


----------



## jonathan c (Jun 29, 2022)

UntilThen said:


> I'm down to 3 Mouseketeers.


…all for one & one for all?…⚔️


----------



## jonathan c

UntilThen said:


> Grado lovers will only notice GH1 and Sennheiser lovers will only notice HD800 and Susvara lovers will only notice Susvara.


…and headphone stand lovers…😅


----------



## ekolite

Yeah, those headphone stands are the bees knees.  Those are Sievekings on left and right?


----------



## UntilThen

ekolite said:


> Yeah, those headphone stands are the bees knees.  Those are Sievekings on left and right?



Yes Sievekings Cherry color and Susvara is on the cheap stand.


----------



## ekolite

UntilThen said:


> Yes Sievekings Cherry color and Susvara is on the cheap stand.


Absolutely gorgeous finishes


----------



## ekolite

Damien Grief said:


> Metal is _most_ of what I listen to. There are so many genres of metal that you can find a ton of variety. Not everything is heavy and brutal in the genre. And contrary to popular belief, a lot of modern metal has really high production values - especially within the progressive metal genre.


Best Grado I have owned for metal is the ps500e.  If you can find one in good shape.  Do not hesitate.


----------



## jonathan c

UntilThen said:


> Yes Sievekings Cherry color and Susvara is on the cheap stand.


Even Susvara has to pay its dues 🤷🏻‍♂️…


----------



## jonathan c

ekolite said:


> Best Grado I have owned for metal is the ps500e.  If you can find one in good shape.  Do not hesitate.


PS500e is excellent with quite a few genres! Hint: use TTVJ deluxe flats 😄.


----------



## Damien Grief

ekolite said:


> Best Grado I have owned for metal is the ps500e.  If you can find one in good shape.  Do not hesitate.



I own a pair of PS500e already. I like them, but I prefer the Hemps - even for metal.


----------



## ekolite

Damien Grief said:


> I own a pair of PS500e already. I like them, but I prefer the Hemps - even for metal.


That’s good then. They say you forget most of what a headphone/speaker sounds like in a very short period of time.  It has been a couple years since I heard them.  That makes me feel better about the hemps.


----------



## ekolite

As a matter of fact I think I’m going to order a pair of hemps again as backup.  There may not be a Grado as warm and forgiving yet accurate enough for a long time you never know…


----------



## Damien Grief

ekolite said:


> That’s good then. They say you forget most of what a headphone/speaker sounds like in a very short period of time.  It has been a couple years since I heard them.  That makes me feel better about the hemps.





ekolite said:


> As a matter of fact I think I’m going to order a pair of hemps again as backup.  There may not be a Grado as warm and forgiving yet accurate enough for a long time you never know…



I should listen to my PS500e more. I like them, but the Hemps have been my go to since I got them. They're forgiving on tracks that don't have the best production value, and feel more detailed to me than the PS500e. Plus that subbass is great for a Grado. I don't think I'll ever sell my Hemps. They're my only special edition Grados I own.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Damien Grief said:


> I wanted them when they were originally on sale. Though I haven't done much research on the sound. A larger driver doesn't necessarily mean it'll compare to the new 50mm driver in the RS1x. Have you heard the White Headphone?



I wanted the White Headphone since they were introduced in 2019.
But from different reasons I did only get them a few days ago.
I really love them and they have a great soundstage and lots of detail.
Please be aware that I have no other "big" Grado to compare them to, but I am happy with how they sound.
It is the only Grado with 50mm driver that I own at the moment.


----------



## Damien Grief

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I wanted the White Headphone since they were introduced in 2019.
> But from different reasons I did only get them a few days ago.
> I really love them and they have a great soundstage and lots of detail.
> Please be aware that I have no other "big" Grado to compare them to, but I am happy with how they sound.
> It is the only Grado with 50mm driver that I own at the moment.



I admit I'm intrigued by them. Still leaning towards the newer driver in the RS1x though, I think.


----------



## ledzep

majo123 said:


> Yeah that was one of my assumptions too just using up whats left or a repair ... either way they replaced them in the end...from a manufacturing perspective though it seems pretty pointless so I'm hoping not across the board, although there previous cable is very loose inside hence the twisting and kinking and looks hand made as In same cores from top to bottom but at split different diameter outer used... where as the new cable is quite moulded insulation and it did cross my mind maybe why a joint in the middle as using a 4 and 8 core variant with a join together maybe easier.... but others have balanced there X series but not 325x ..
> Anyway hopefully you can shed some light too ...I have my new one's here and would like to terminate the swappable plug connector on them and your investigation would be helpful.
> 
> So


I can confirm all roads lead to Rome, aka all the blues are terminated together.


Right off now to bake some grado buns 👍


----------



## Plautus001 (Jun 29, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> PS500e is excellent with quite a few genres! Hint: use TTVJ deluxe flats 😄.


Damn it, stop making me want to buy a pair...!


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> I can confirm all roads lead to Rome, aka all the blues are terminated together.
> 
> Right off now to bake some grado buns 👍


Excellent! Great news ...looks like I drawed the short straw ... again lol


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

UntilThen said:


> I'm down to 3 Mouseketeers.



I am glad to see that the GH1 still is there now that you are down to 3


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ekolite said:


> Those GH1’s look Absolutely gorgeous close up!



Not only look .... also sound gorgeous 
But I fully agree to what you told.


----------



## majo123 (Jun 29, 2022)

Plautus001 said:


> Damn Jr, stop making me want to buy a pair...!



Does this help??? ...I am willing to sell mine....at an extortionate amount of money of course! Lol

Edit..  I'm thinking lots of Zeros and maybe retirement.


----------



## ledzep

And as you can see it's totally different wire as in a piece of 8 core with paper damping and then 2 pieces of 4 core reds + blues / whites + blues. So I guess rather than strip it back as an 8 core and separate the wires add the splitter and then twist up the 2 sets of 4 cores, the pieces will be pre cut off the roll, tinned and soldered together and Y splitter moulded on, time saving that's my take on it. The cable itself once stripped of the mesh and rubber is pretty decent copper, will come in handy 👍
Sorry if that's not what you wanted to hear but alas it is true 😪


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> And as you can see it's totally different wire as in a piece of 8 core with paper damping and then 2 pieces of 4 core reds + blues / whites + blues. So I guess rather than strip it back as an 8 core and separate the wires add the splitter and then twist up the 2 sets of 4 cores, the pieces will be pre cut off the roll, tinned and soldered together and Y splitter moulded on, time saving that's my take on it. The cable itself once stripped of the mesh and rubber is pretty decent copper, will come in handy 👍
> Sorry if that's not what you wanted to hear but alas it is true 😪


I actually misinterpreted the first post. .oh no this means the only way to balance 325x is remove cable or Y split  .... damn grado actually told me otherwise! .... so guys there you go 2 pairs to confirm.

Joint in the middle of Y split ....


----------



## majo123

I'm hoping all X series aren't made this way ...I know @TheRealDz  balanced his rs1x though.


----------



## Stevko

What sould I buy? a Grado with 50mm driver? (ps1000e, 980euro)
Klipsch HP-3. demo, 850 euro?
DT1990 demo 360euro?
T1 G3 demo 750euro?


----------



## Stevko

Plautus001 said:


> Damn it, stop making me want to buy a pair...!


same here, but hard to find a new...


----------



## majo123 (Jun 29, 2022)

majo123 said:


> I actually misinterpreted the first post. .oh no this means the only way to balance 325x is remove cable or Y split  .... damn grado actually told me otherwise! .... so guys there you go 2 pairs to confirm.
> 
> Joint in the middle of Y split ....


If they had sheathed the 2 seperate left and right blue it would of been ok ...so if you want to keep as original as possible you will need to take off Y split desolder then seperate left and right, resolder and sheath joints with new Y split , you would keep original wire then..

Edit ..for balanced.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Damien Grief said:


> I admit I'm intrigued by them. Still leaning towards the newer driver in the RS1x though, I think.



Just one little detail I recognized with the White Headphone:
With the PS2000e and GS3000e Grado changed the cover of their 50mm drivers.
I mean this metal plate with holes which point to the ear.
As far as I know all Grado drivers have same number and layout of holes here since a long time (for 44mm drivers as well as 50mm drivers), but the PS2000e and GS3000e are different, they have more holes and different layout.
The White Headphone has same number of holes and layout as PS2000e and GS3000e.
Not sure if that does mean anything, I just recognized it.
The 50mm driver in new RS1x seam to have the "old" layout again, from whatever reason.


----------



## ledzep

majo123 said:


> I'm hoping all X series aren't made this way ...I know @TheRealDz  balanced his rs1x though.


I guess an easier way to tell is cut off the plug and meter the grounds if not all connected your good to go balanced if all connected it's either back to single end or cut above Y or open up. I've just had the cups in at 80°C for 10 mins and they just pulled apart easily, this is going to be the easiest mod I've done 👍


Time to clean off the glue and get the connectors ready !


----------



## UntilThen

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Not only look .... also sound gorgeous
> But I fully agree to what you told.



GH1 can be powered by an iPhone but when powered by Odyssey, it will moth into Godzilla. There's urgency in the song and drum solos will rock your brain. The power tube in there is the Tung Sol 6550 made in USA in the 1960s. Not the reissue made in Russia.


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> I guess an easier way to tell is cut off the plug and meter the grounds if not all connected your good to go balanced if all connected it's either back to single end or cut above Y or open up. I've just had the cups in at 80°C for 10 mins and they just pulled apart easily, this is going to be the easiest mod I've done 👍
> 
> Time to clean off the glue and get the connectors ready !


Now that is excellent for future reference , I reckon 80 on a heat gun then....


----------



## JaquesGelee

ledzep said:


> I guess an easier way to tell is cut off the plug and meter the grounds if not all connected your good to go balanced if all connected it's either back to single end or cut above Y or open up. I've just had the cups in at 80°C for 10 mins and they just pulled apart easily, this is going to be the easiest mod I've done 👍
> 
> Time to clean off the glue and get the connectors ready !


Hope you haven't damaged the drivers. Good luck.


----------



## Luckyleo

Damien Grief said:


> Well, in the US it looks like the RS1x is in stock: https://4ourears.com/products/rs1x?variant=39786182017072
> 
> I'm also very happy with what I have. But the RS1x is intriguing to me. I'd like a Grado with a 50mm driver. But only if it'd really be an upgrade to my Hemps.


I have both and can say that the RS1x's are better in almost all regards.  Incrementally!  That being said, on a scale of 1-10, depending on what I'm listening for, the improvements could be anywhere from 1-3 over the hemps.  This is based on my 67 year old ears... YMMV. Not a huge difference at all.   It's up to you whether incremental improvement's are worth the money.


----------



## majo123

Another shameless plug
https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/sabaj-d5.28325/


----------



## ledzep

Has to break off from the mod, had to actually do a bit of work but I'm close to the finishing line. Was going to wick off some of the deluge of solder they've applied but thought best not as I'm not sure how well the coils are fiited so just fluxed up and soldered in the new ones and applied a touch of anti vibration silicone to the wires and sealed in the jack's with clear epoxy then dremeled the aluminium holes a touch more to take the jack's flush.


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> Has to break off from the mod, had to actually do a bit of work but I'm close to the finishing line. Was going to wick off some of the deluge of solder they've applied but thought best not as I'm not sure how well the coils are fiited so just fluxed up and soldered in the new ones and applied a touch of anti vibration silicone to the wires and sealed in the jack's with clear epoxy then dremeled the aluminium holes a touch more to take the jack's flush.


Lol it did look a bit thick but didn't have my glasses on so I wasn't sure.. nearly there.


----------



## Zachik

ledzep said:


> I guess an easier way to tell is cut off the plug and meter the grounds if not all connected your good to go balanced if all connected it's either back to single end or cut above Y or open up. I've just had the cups in at 80°C for 10 mins and they just pulled apart easily, this is going to be the easiest mod I've done 👍
> 
> Time to clean off the glue and get the connectors ready !


What did you use to heat the cups? 
Also, what are you using to clean the glue without melting the plastic parts?


----------



## ledzep

Zachik said:


> What did you use to heat the cups?
> Also, what are you using to clean the glue without melting the plastic parts?


Test oven at work set at 80°C for about 10 mins then they literally slide apart, the majority of the glue stays inside the cups, once it cools I just peeled off. They driver housings are ABS plastic they can take around 120 140°C before they start to buckle so at 80 your well within the danger zone.


----------



## TheRealDz

majo123 said:


> I'm hoping all X series aren't made this way ...I know @TheRealDz  balanced his rs1x though.



I may have just got lucky with a non-standard unit, but it was pretty straightforward so long as you use a volt meter to distinguish which of the blue wires get connected together.


----------



## majo123

TheRealDz said:


> I may have just got lucky with a non-standard unit, but it was pretty straightforward so long as you use a volt meter to distinguish which of the blue wires get connected together.


Yep it should be straight forward like yours. ...why do it only to 325x ??? Very strange...
Unless me and @ledzep  both had a dodgy batch?  .. grado INSISTED it was straight through ..
But both of us agree about the cable usage as in harder to do straight through with the cable they used,.   easier with joint at Y split.


----------



## Damien Grief

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Just one little detail I recognized with the White Headphone:
> With the PS2000e and GS3000e Grado changed the cover of their 50mm drivers.
> I mean this metal plate with holes which point to the ear.
> As far as I know all Grado drivers have same number and layout of holes here since a long time (for 44mm drivers as well as 50mm drivers), but the PS2000e and GS3000e are different, they have more holes and different layout.
> ...



Yeah but the driver is newer and each is still tuned uniquely for the materials they're made of. I'd say I trust Grado to get it right for the most part. Just want to make sure it's worth the upgrade.



Luckyleo said:


> I have both and can say that the RS1x's are better in almost all regards.  Incrementally!  That being said, on a scale of 1-10, depending on what I'm listening for, the improvements could be anywhere from 1-3 over the hemps.  This is based on my 67 year old ears... YMMV. Not a huge difference at all.   It's up to you whether incremental improvement's are worth the money.



Thanks for the perspective. It's much appreciated. It's crazy how good the Hemps are for their price.


----------



## RPKwan

First night listening to the V9 build. Pairing with a custom 8 braid Oyaide silver cable with XLR balanced termination. Original Grado L cush foams sound the best. Not touching my ears as others have mentioned, quite comfortable for me. Very dependent on where and how you position the drivers, but when you hit the sweet spot it's a treat!

Gear: Soekris 2541 DAC + McIntosh MH200

Albums: 
Radiohead Kid A, Ray Lamontagne Til the Sun Turns Black

Impressions: Speechless... It's way beyond my expectations. Massive soundstage, great bass, natural timbre, not a Grado signature at all. I would not be able to say it's like a PS1000 or anything because it's so different to any of them. I would say the V9 is stellar on its own right. Very early days so needs some burning, however loving it so far. 

Will spend some time comparing it to my 20+yr old SR80 rebuild this weekend.


----------



## Stevko

Stevko said:


> What sould I buy? a Grado with 50mm driver? (ps1000e, 980euro)
> Klipsch HP-3. demo, 850 euro?
> DT1990 demo 360euro?
> T1 G3 demo 750euro?


I took the T1 😜


----------



## ledzep

New leather headband off a 325x going spare if anyone wants it for the price of postage.


----------



## clundbe1

Hi.. Anyone who wants the russell edition? # 13 of 100.


----------



## clundbe1

.


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> New leather headband off a 325x going spare if anyone wants it for the price of postage.


Pm d


----------



## clundbe1

Take them please


----------



## TooFrank

jonathan c said:


> Hemp v. RS1x
> • _To me, _Hemp sound is fun, jaunty, rhythmic and true to the music spirit. Hemp is warm, notably in the bass/midbass. This is not overdone, it is quite pleasing. Hemp reminds me of the ZMF Atticus in this respect. The Hemp midrange, treble, and soundstage are clear, have dimensionality, maybe lack that ‘nth’ bit of detail.
> •  RS1x is rhythmic and true with rather greater atmosphere, detail, spatiality. RS1x has deeper, _slightly_ leaner bass/midbass and cannot be deemed anemic in this regard. RS1x overall reminds me of the ZMF Auteur.
> •  I own both Hemp and RS1x. Why? _To me_, they are complementary: similar but not to be confused with the other. I _prefer_ Hemp over RS1x on various recordings (CDs); on other recordings (CDs), RS1x over Hemp. I do not use ‘electronic’ EQ; headphones are my EQ (and ‘room correction’).
> ...


+1 and just to add: To my ears the GH2 is in between RS1x and Hemp, I have all three


----------



## Damien Grief

TooFrank said:


> +1 and just to add: To my ears the GH2 is in between RS1x and Hemp, I have all three



So you would say the RS1x is your favorite of those three?


----------



## TooFrank

Damien Grief said:


> So you would say the RS1x is your favorite of those three?


No (not always), but as Jonathan writes, it is the one with best detail and clean bass: very nice with acoustics and jazz. Right now, I am listening to the new album with Porcupine Tree and - as of right now - I prefer the hemps (haven't tried GH2). In other words, the some times subtle differences with different genres (or moods or pads) makes it difficult to pick just one....sorry, I know this is not of much help...and very very subjective (to make it worse, I also have the GS2000e, that I use occasionally with classical or jazz).


----------



## majo123 (Jun 29, 2022)

TooFrank said:


> No (not always), but as Jonathan writes, it is the one with best detail and clean bass: very nice with acoustics and jazz. Right now, I am listening to the new album with Porcupine Tree and - as of right now - I prefer the hemps (haven't tried GH2). In other words, the some times subtle differences with different genres (or moods or pads) makes it difficult to pick just one....sorry, I know this is not of much help...and very very subjective (to make it worse, I also have the GS2000e, that I use occasionally with classical or jazz).


Feel the same about most of mine, like them all for  different reasons.


----------



## ledzep

ledzep said:


> New leather headband off a 325x going spare if anyone wants it for the price of postage.


Now gone


----------



## Stevko

Russel who?


----------



## Damien Grief

TooFrank said:


> No (not always), but as Jonathan writes, it is the one with best detail and clean bass: very nice with acoustics and jazz. Right now, I am listening to the new album with Porcupine Tree and - as of right now - I prefer the hemps (haven't tried GH2). In other words, the some times subtle differences with different genres (or moods or pads) makes it difficult to pick just one....sorry, I know this is not of much help...and very very subjective (to make it worse, I also have the GS2000e, that I use occasionally with classical or jazz).



Totally fair. The Hemps may be my daily driver go to, but I don't use them _all the time_. My HD600's are better for movies/tv shows and gaming. And sometimes I prefer my HE500 because planars are just fun. But I don't really listen to much jazz, classical, or mainstream stuff like pop, rap, country, etc. So I try to make sure any new headphones I buy are good for the music I listen to.


----------



## ledzep

Stevko said:


> Russel who?


Russell Hobbs you get a free barbecue with every set of headphones 🤣



Just joking, the woods are made from old whisky barrels


----------



## T400 (Jun 29, 2022)

Really diggin' my SR325 50th. The best 'phones I own.


----------



## Plautus001

T400 said:


> Really diggin' my SR325 50th. The best 'phones I own.


Interesting... how do they compare to your SR325X?


----------



## T400 (Jun 29, 2022)

Plautus001 said:


> Interesting... how do they compare to your SR325X?


I've been swapping between them on a variety of sources and recordings and the SR325x seems a bit dull and dry compared to the SR325 50th. I could live with either exclusively, but would pick the 50th given a choice. The 50th is MUCH better for FM radio.


----------



## Damien Grief

Well, I gave in. Bought a RS1x.


----------



## jonathan c

Damien Grief said:


> Well, I gave in. Bought a RS1x.


The relief, the release…🤣. You will not regret the purchase! When you break it in - which the RS1x definitely needs to ‘come on song’ - use music, not tones or pink/white noise. ☑️


----------



## Damien Grief

jonathan c said:


> The relief, the release…🤣. You will not regret the purchase! When you break it in - which the RS1x definitely needs to ‘come on song’ - use music, not tones or pink/white noise. ☑️



I didn't even bother breaking my Hemps in. Sounded great right out of the box. Do you think the RS1x needs it? If so, how long?


----------



## jonathan c

Damien Grief said:


> I didn't even bother breaking my Hemps in. Sounded great right out of the box. Do you think the RS1x needs it? If so, how long?


The RS1x sound good out of the box; _my experience _is that RS1x hit ‘full stride’ after 100 hours. [I used CD replay to help this crossing.]


----------



## Damien Grief

jonathan c said:


> The RS1x sound good out of the box; _my experience _is that RS1x hit ‘full stride’ after 100 hours. [I used CD replay to help this crossing.]



Well, I'm sure I'll try them before considering breaking them in. We'll see. But I'll keep it in mind for sure.


----------



## TheRealDz

Damien Grief said:


> Well, I'm sure I'll try them before considering breaking them in. We'll see. But I'll keep it in mind for sure.



I concur with Jonathan - give 'em at least 100 - if even 200 hours!


----------



## jonathan c

Once ‘in stride’, RS1x does _well_ with just about any low output impedance h/p/a. RS1x is sensitive enough to be driven by a portable source but has the dynamics to _thrive _on a dedicated, more powerful, h/p/a. SS ☑️, OTC tube ☑️.  

[Woo WA6 1st Generation]


----------



## quentinspriggs

Anyone tried RS1x with a Class A Burson Amp? Am probably purchasing one for black friday as they typically have a 20% off sale. Or unless a new LE comes out that is my top priority.


----------



## jonathan c (Jul 4, 2022)

quentinspriggs said:


> Anyone tried RS1x with a Class A Burson Amp? Am probably purchasing one for black friday as they typically have a 20% off sale. Or unless a new LE comes out that is my top priority.


Not with Burson but with Gilmore Lite II (Class A) plus Golden Reference power supply unit. _Excellent!_


----------



## majo123

Damien Grief said:


> Well, I gave in. Bought a RS1x.


Well now you will know hemp v rs1x!  .. fight!  ..
Will your beloved hemp last 10 rounds? Or will rs1x go for the knockout? Maybe a draw?.... tbc


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Damien Grief said:


> Well, I gave in. Bought a RS1x.



Congratulations!
I think you made a good decision concerning what you already own and what you expect from your new headphone.

Enjoy them!


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

clundbe1 said:


> Hi.. Anyone who wants the russell edition? # 13 of 100.



Could you give some details about the russell edition?
Some technical details or information about what headphone they are based on.
Whatever you can share about them would be appreciated.


----------



## Damien Grief

jonathan c said:


> Once ‘in stride’, RS1x does _well_ with just about any low output impedance h/p/a. RS1x is sensitive enough to be driven by a portable source but has the dynamics to _thrive _on a dedicated, more powerful, h/p/a. SS ☑️, OTC tube ☑️.  [Woo WA6 1st Generation]



I've got a FiiO M11 Plus ESS to try it with (still haven't used my Hemps on this either which I've been meaning to do) and at my desk, I've got a Schiit stack (Magni 2U/Modi 2U). An amp upgrade is likely in my future though I do love the setup I currently have, too.



majo123 said:


> Well now you will know hemp v rs1x!  .. fight!  ..
> Will your beloved hemp last 10 rounds? Or will rs1x go for the knockout? Maybe a draw?.... tbc



It's going to be interesting to compare the two when I get the RS1x. My hope is that the RS1x is noticeably better in certain areas that apply to the music I listen to but that they compliment each other well enough that they both have a place.


----------



## Damien Grief

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Congratulations!
> I think you made a good decision concerning what you already own and what you expect from your new headphone.
> 
> Enjoy them!



Thanks! Looking forward to them. Can't wait to compare to my Hemps. Gonna have to get some photos of them side by side, too.


----------



## clundbe1

Stevko said:


> Russel who?





InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Could you give some details about the russell edition?
> Some technical details or information about what headphone they are based on.
> Whatever you can share about them would be appreciated.


I have no technical info about them. Its not printed on the box like they use to do. The only info are on their website under limited editions. They are not broken in yet as well.


----------



## TooFrank

Damien Grief said:


> Well, I gave in. Bought a RS1x.





Damien Grief said:


> Well, I gave in. Bought a RS1x.


Congrats - curious to know your experience


----------



## ekolite (Jun 30, 2022)

Damien Grief said:


> Well, I gave in. Bought a RS1x.
> 
> 
> jonathan c said:
> ...


----------



## ekolite

Damien Grief said:


> Well, I gave in. Bought a RS1x.


My rs1e’s sounded great right out of the box for whatever reason as well. Let us know how it fares with certain music styles.  If anything you will have another enjoyable perspective on your music library.  Grats.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

clundbe1 said:


> I have no technical info about them. Its not printed on the box like they use to do. The only info are on their website under limited editions. They are not broken in yet as well.



Were they delivered with the L pads?
May I ask how you did get them?
As far as I know they were not for sale.

Extract from Grado website:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Russell’s Reserve Whiskey Barrel​Release Date: December 2016
Availability: Not for Sale
Background: With a family history similar to Grado, Russell’s Reserve asked if Grado could design limited pairs of headphones out of their whiskey barrels. Their wood was good enough to use and we went ahead with the limited batch.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

That is all I can find on their website.
Not really much unfortunately.
I really like their looks.


----------



## Stevko

The Russel would be perfect in my collection. I am also whiskey/whisky Fan


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

My Grado family at the moment consists of 4 wooden limited edition headphones.
I guess the Russel would be perfect for my collection as well. 
And I like Whiskey/Whisky as well.


----------



## Stevko

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> My Grado family at the moment consists of 4 wooden limited edition headphones.
> I guess the Russel would be perfect for my collection as well.
> And I like Whiskey/Whisky as well.


Also like Poitin, but hard to find


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Stevko said:


> Also like Poitin, but hard to find



Do you talk about this?


----------



## Stevko

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Do you talk about this?


Yes


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Stevko said:


> Yes



I never tried this one, but would like to if I have a possibility.
Together with a nice Grado it would for sure be gorgeous.


----------



## Stevko

Try it. Tastes fantastic


----------



## clundbe1

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> My Grado family at the moment consists of 4 wooden limited edition headphones.
> I guess the Russel would be perfect for my collection as well.
> And I like Whiskey/Whisky as well.


L pads and red driver. People are welcome to Pm me.


----------



## clundbe1

clundbe1 said:


> L pads and red driver. People are welcome to Pm me.


Also have theese for sale. Red driver and L cups.


----------



## whirlwind

Anybody have an idea how much a 2nd hand PS1000 goes for these days.

I am assuming the original would be cheapest.


----------



## jonathan c

To ‘ekolite’: the CD player is the Cambridge Audio 840C (2014).


----------



## jonathan c

A plug here for a compact excellent Class A solid-state h/p/a that _really _brings out the best in Grado (and other) headphones:


----------



## ledzep (Jun 30, 2022)

Mission accomplished added just a touch of loctite epoxy in the tiny gaps at base of connectors for extra strength nice and flush, the mini 3.5's fit a treat. One tip I can add is when you come to put the driver and cups back together don't add the fresh hot glue to the driver edge like the videos show on YouTube add it around the cup top about 5mm in so when you push the driver back in it fills the very small gap inbetween the two and also you get none coming out at the join it's much more secure and no mess, will add gimbals and band later and test out on balanced with the M17. A very easy mod to do and worthwhile.


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> Mission accomplished added just a touch off loctite epoxy in the tiny gaps at base of connectors for extra strength nice and flush, the mini 3.5's fit a treat. One tip I can add is when you come to put the driver and cups back together don't add the fresh hot glue to the driver edge like the videos show on YouTube add it around the cup top about 5mm in so when you push the driver back in it fills the very small gap inbetween the two and also you get none coming out at the join it's much more secure and no mess, will add gimbals and band later and test out on balanced with the M17. A very easy mod to do and worthwhile.


Time to fire them up!  .... enjoy.


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> Mission accomplished added just a touch off loctite epoxy in the tiny gaps at base of connectors for extra strength nice and flush, the mini 3.5's fit a treat. One tip I can add is when you come to put the driver and cups back together don't add the fresh hot glue to the driver edge like the videos show on YouTube add it around the cup top about 5mm in so when you push the driver back in it fills the very small gap inbetween the two and also you get none coming out at the join it's much more secure and no mess, will add gimbals and band later and test out on balanced with the M17. A very easy mod to do and worthwhile.


Bit of "black dog"


----------



## ledzep

Going get some new gimbals and locks, opinions on which ones welcome.


----------



## majo123

Podster said:


> I was trying to give you like 20 likes
> 
> You know I'm On-Board





ledzep said:


> Going get some new gimbals and locks, opinions on which ones welcome.


Short black Ali .. gets my vote , definitely black against the silver cups anyway ....
Don't want any fashion faux pas going on here  ..

Can't wait to see them when completed.


----------



## ledzep

majo123 said:


> Short black Ali .. gets my vote , definitely black against the silver cups anyway ....
> Don't want any fashion faux pas going on here  ..
> 
> Can't wait to see them when completed.


Think your right so much silver would be overkill, that pad is on its way to you now first class 👍


----------



## ledzep

Anyone tried these ?


----------



## Damien Grief

ledzep said:


> Going get some new gimbals and locks, opinions on which ones welcome.




I went with the slim aluminum when I modded my SR225e. I think they're pretty nice. Though I didn't get the rodblocks, just the gimbals. 

On a side note, I really wish Grado would move to using metal rodblocks instead of their plastic ones on their more expensive models.


----------



## quentinspriggs

ledzep said:


> Anyone tried these ?


Yes I have


----------



## T400 (Jun 30, 2022)

Grado 70th or 75th anniversary...

Will Grado celebrate with special editions next year or wait until 2028?

What would you like to see and hear, special edition-wise?


----------



## jonathan c

T400 said:


> Grado 70th or 75th anniversary...
> 
> Will Grado celebrate with special editions next year or wait until 2018?
> 
> What would you like to see and hear, special edition-wise?


2028?🤣


----------



## T400

jonathan c said:


> 2028?🤣


Yeah, I'm always looking back. Fixed.


----------



## jonathan c

T400 said:


> Grado 70th or 75th anniversary...
> 
> Will Grado celebrate with special editions next year or wait until 2018?
> 
> What would you like to see and hear, special edition-wise?


I’ll go with a prior suggestion that I made: a TOTL headphone with a _dedicated_ headphone amplifier:  akin to the Warwick Acoustics Aperio headphone system.


----------



## jonathan c

T400 said:


> Yeah, I'm always looking back. Fixed.


Change your posting name to T399 ? 😆


----------



## quentinspriggs

T400 said:


> Grado 70th or 75th anniversary...
> 
> Will Grado celebrate with special editions next year or wait until 2028?
> 
> What would you like to see and hear, special edition-wise?


I wouldl like and would buy if they experimented with like Spruce or Cedar wood. Something that is very popular in guitars so they already have the right acoustic properties,


----------



## peterinvan

ledzep said:


> I can confirm all roads lead to Rome, aka all the blues are terminated together.
> 
> Right off now to bake some grado buns 👍


I do not see why people are trying to make the Grado cable work with a balanced plug.  I did not want to open my cups, so I added in-line 3.5mm mono jacks, and use a stock 4.4mm Meze balanced cable…


----------



## majo123

peterinvan said:


> I do not see why people are trying to make the Grado cable work with a balanced plug.  I did not want to open my cups, so I added in-line 3.5mm mono jacks, and use a stock 4.4mm Meze balanced cable…


Maybe that's there preference? And cosmetically neater.... also no need to buy a cable.. 
Most headphones are very easy to put a balanced plug on , just not 325x with the way they have been built.
I considered doing similar to yours but with a mini balanced XLR male and female at Y split but only because of the way 325x have been built other than this I would just terminate balanced.


----------



## ledzep

peterinvan said:


> I do not see why people are trying to make the Grado cable work with a balanced plug.  I did not want to open my cups, so I added in-line 3.5mm mono jacks, and use a stock 4.4mm Meze balanced cable…


I guess the issue was the fact it is an 8 core cable and if they had made it in one length rather than a cut and paste job it would have been far easier to just re terminate it or even make up some pigtails to use it balanced or single end. It's the first time I've come across this way of wiring, I've seen 3 cores soldered on to a 4 to the headphone input. It's just a bit strange imo, If it's a cost cutting issue just use a 3 core base and save the cost of the other 5 cores. Me personally I would have cut off the cable regardless of how it was wired, I just don't like it. It would have been better even just to leave it with the rubber outer and not add the mesh sleeve, but quality wise the copper in the cable is decent hence why I've stripped it down and will keep for other projects. Your method is as good as any and gives you versatility, personal choice I guess. I think grado are missing out on a selling point not having detachable cables, if they were to offer a choice of wired or detachable say for an extra £20 I can bet most people would spend the extra £20. I'm more than happy with the extra time I spent doing the super easy detach mod.


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> I guess the issue was the fact it is an 8 core cable and if they had made it in one length rather than a cut and paste job it would have been far easier to just re terminate it or even make up some pigtails to use it balanced or single end. It's the first time I've come across this way of wiring, I've seen 3 cores soldered on to a 4 to the headphone input. It's just a bit strange imo, If it's a cost cutting issue just use a 3 core base and save the cost of the other 5 cores. Me personally I would have cut off the cable regardless of how it was wired, I just don't like it. It would have been better even just to leave it with the rubber outer and not add the mesh sleeve, but quality wise the copper in the cable is decent hence why I've stripped it down and will keep for other projects. Your method is as good as any and gives you versatility, personal choice I guess. I think grado are missing out on a selling point not having detachable cables, if they were to offer a choice of wired or detachable say for an extra £20 I can bet most people would spend the extra £20. I'm more than happy with the extra time I spent doing the super easy detach mod.


You forgot the most important bit..... how do they sound? . ..are you now a grado fan?..
They look great though, New gimbals icing on the cake.


----------



## ledzep

quentinspriggs said:


> Yes I have


How did you find them ? Are they worth adding into my order of gimbals from shipibo


----------



## ledzep

Damien Grief said:


> I went with the slim aluminum when I modded my SR225e. I think they're pretty nice. Though I didn't get the rodblocks, just the gimbals.
> 
> On a side note, I really wish Grado would move to using metal rodblocks instead of their plastic ones on their more expensive models.


I agree on their more premium products it should be all metal and make you feel like your money is well spent, yes I know the sound is the most important thing, I can deal with a cheap pizza box packaging in fact it's better for storage as I'm always getting complaints from the wife of all the boxes in the spare room. But the look and feel of quality doesn't go amiss !


----------



## majo123

I'm happy with pizza boxes , I like pizza...
Seriously though I hate excess packaging, but I also hate cheap plastic Gimbals.


----------



## Damien Grief

ledzep said:


> I agree on their more premium products it should be all metal and make you feel like your money is well spent, yes I know the sound is the most important thing, I can deal with a cheap pizza box packaging in fact it's better for storage as I'm always getting complaints from the wife of all the boxes in the spare room. But the look and feel of quality doesn't go amiss !



Exactly. I'm fine with the packaging. I don't need a box that I'll put in storage and never look at again. But the materials that make up a $500+ headphone should be better than the materials that make up a $100 headphone. I'd honestly be fine of the SR headphones were all plastic as they are but the PS, RS, GS, etc. headphones all had metal gimbals and metal rodblocks.


----------



## TheRealDz

Damien Grief said:


> Exactly. I'm fine with the packaging. I don't need a box that I'll put in storage and never look at again. But the materials that make up a $500+ headphone should be better than the materials that make up a $100 headphone. I'd honestly be fine of the SR headphones were all plastic as they are but the PS, RS, GS, etc. headphones all had metal gimbals and metal rodblocks.



This. 

The SR series is probably OK as is. 

But the DIY Headphones chassis that I just bought came with metal gimbals and rodblocks for $50, so there's little excuse not to put metal parts on higher level products.  I do appreciate the metal gimbals on my RS1x, but the plastic rodblocks are already loose. 

And at least for the G series, Grado should offer removable cables so that users can add their own $300 cables, etc. 😁


----------



## Tensen (Jun 30, 2022)

ledzep said:


> How did you find them ? Are they worth adding into my order of gimbals from shipibo


I have them as well for the 325x.  These work much better on the “e” series they were designed and tuned for.   Comfort wise A+.  The add to much base and suck away the lower treble/upper mids  a bit to much for me.  Of course that can be eq’d.  what a really wasn’t a fam of is how much they “soften” the edges of the music if you get my meaning.  F or G pads are the best with the 325x to me. Front row vs huge soundstage.

from the website:
They were designed with the aim to reproduce original Grado L-cush sound as closely as possible, but they still don’t sound identical. Compared to L-cush, shipibo.audio Earpads have a slight bump in the lows – between 1 and 2 dB from around 80 Hz to around 250 Hz, and a noticeable dip in the mids – between 3 and 4 dB from around 2 kHz to around 3.5 kHz. These changes can be heard, but they don’t take away the famous Grado sound signature away from the headphones. They also push the driver away from the ear slightly offering plenty of air and separation.​Great write up of the differences they make :https://www.superbestaudiofriends.org/index.php?threads/shipibo-audio-pads-for-grados.11876/
​his rodblock/gimble combo is super well made as well.  I went with the short black and a camel turbulent labs xl for my 325x​


----------



## Damien Grief

TheRealDz said:


> This.
> 
> The SR series is probably OK as is.
> 
> ...



I've never had any rodblocks fall apart on me. So I think they're pretty well constructed. But it just feels weird to have the same cheap plastic pieces that you get on the SR60 on your $700 or even your $1400 headphone when metal pieces aren't that expensive. It sucks to replace those yourself because that's where the headband sticks into, as well.

I'd _prefer _a detachable cable, but that doesn't bother me as much as the gimbals and rodblocks being plastic. At least some of the higher and mid-range Grados got better headbands and cables (braided) recently.


----------



## majo123

TheRealDz said:


> removable cables so that users can add their own $300 cables


You mean Grados 325x cable isn't worth 300 dollars?! .... that thing is so thick I thought easily it's scrap value


----------



## majo123

Damien Grief said:


> I've never had any rodblocks fall apart on me. So I think they're pretty well constructed. But it just feels weird to have the same cheap plastic pieces that you get on the SR60 on your $700 or even your $1400 headphone when metal pieces aren't that expensive. It sucks to replace those yourself because that's where the headband sticks into, as well.
> 
> I'd _prefer _a detachable cable, but that doesn't bother me as much as the gimbals and rodblocks being plastic. At least some of the higher and mid-range Grados got better headbands and cables (braided) recently.


Ditto  ..both cables old and new are not great and neither really are doing a good job, also fixed don't bother me so much on headphones as it does iems especially with multi connectors now. 
But the gimbals and rod blocks bother me to the point of insanity, especially the gimbals which look like they are  made from the same plastic on a cheap push out piece model you got as a 7 year old....I don't have any problems with plastic being used as long as it's a quality material and strong, prefer metal though and no reason other than profit


----------



## Damien Grief

majo123 said:


> Ditto  ..both cables old and new are not great and neither really are doing a good job, also fixed don't bother me so much on headphones as it does iems especially with multi connectors now.
> But the gimbals and rod blocks bother me to the point of insanity, especially the gimbals which look like they are  made from the same plastic on a cheap push out piece model you got as a 7 year old....I don't have any problems with plastic being used as long as it's a quality material and strong, prefer metal though and no reason other than profit



Yeah. It's kind of crazy to get a $500 headphone and have cheap plastic on both of those pieces. The PS500e cups are even metal on the outside but have plastic gimbals. I'm just glad the RS1x has metal ones. Still plastic rodblocks though.


----------



## ekolite

jonathan c said:


> A plug here for a compact excellent Class A solid-state h/p/a that _really _brings out the best in Grado (and other) headphones:


I ordered my second pair of Hemps so I may very well discover the misery of the braided cable.  Hope I like it though.


----------



## ekolite

Oops, sorry Jonathan.


----------



## majo123

ekolite said:


> I ordered my second pair of Hemps so I may very well discover the misery of the braided cable.  Hope I like it though.


It's great ... if you want to play spin the cup.


----------



## ekolite

majo123 said:


> It's great ... if you want to play spin the cup.


Thanks for the warning.  I got mine on a bit of a sale at Audio Advisor.  Honestly fine with either cable.


----------



## ekolite

majo123 said:


> It's great ... if you want to play spin the cup.


Also I had Rs1e modded with moon audio cables and had to do spin the cup with that.  Didn’t like it at all at first but become a bit of second nature after a while:


----------



## majo123 (Jul 1, 2022)

Luckily in some ways my hemp are the original cable but you still have to deal with kinks....I keep all mine on stands and let cable hang free out of sight down the back of a cabinet to help alleviate this , I used to put the stands this way 

But running out of space and thought hey it looks better this way which it does.

but I noticed yesterday my hemp  which seem to be the worst culprits have kinked because bending the cable at an angle .luckily an easy fix for me with a low heat heat gun and I have gone back to original way of using the stands but it doesn't look as nice ....  frustrating.
So kink or twist you decide.

Edit ... finally decorated lol


----------



## majo123

I'm sorry to say this but with the hemp being so light I don't think the new cable would work in design so well, with the 325x there's a bit more weight so not so light on the head less leverage/ pull with the stiff cable .... but only a theory and could be wrong maybe no difference.


----------



## majo123

Just done them....voila! Virtually kink free hemps.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

T400 said:


> Grado 70th or 75th anniversary...
> 
> Will Grado celebrate with special editions next year or wait until 2028?
> 
> What would you like to see and hear, special edition-wise?



My wish list:

70th: GH5 with new/different kind of wood (maybe oak? walnut?)
75th: Pure wooden PS3000


----------



## Damien Grief

ekolite said:


> I ordered my second pair of Hemps so I may very well discover the misery of the braided cable.  Hope I like it though.



Really? I thought people liked the new braided cable. All my Grados have the old one. The RS1x will be my first with the braided.


----------



## ekolite

majo123 said:


> I'm sorry to say this but with the hemp being so light I don't think the new cable would work in design so well, with the 325x there's a bit more weight so not so light on the head less leverage/ pull with the stiff cable .... but only a theory and could be wrong maybe no difference.


Thanks


----------



## ekolite

Damien Grief said:


> Really? I thought people liked the new braided cable. All my Grados have the old one. The RS1x will be my first with the braided.


People like to make a big of a deal out of the slightest of inconveniences.  I’m unfollowing this thread.  I got some listening to do.


----------



## majo123

ekolite said:


> Thanks


Only a theory my friend  .. it maybe absolutely no difference


----------



## ledzep (Jul 1, 2022)

majo123 said:


> You forgot the most important bit..... how do they sound? . ..are you now a grado fan?..
> They look great though, New gimbals icing on the cake.


Only had an hour last night with them so only tried a brief selection of music, Zep Floyd, Pixes etc. Very detailed no sibliance and the bass is where I want it. Going to spend more time tonight with them and I bought a selection of pads to roll, I know from what I've read is that stock is best but they aren't the official ones but the same shape so I have no issues cutting them up to see if I can make any subtle changes I like. I do like the fact the pad swapping is easy so if I get a pad that sounds better with a particular type of music it's a quick change. Surprisingly I did try out a bit of electronic music ( Numan)   that isn't bass heavy and it sounded good. More testing to come and probably a bit more of a run in too. Looks like the wallet will be open this weekend for a pair of woods now and this is just for pure research you understand 🤣


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> Only had an hour last night with them so only tried a brief selection of music, Zep Floyd, Pixes etc. Very detailed no sibliance and the bass is where I want it. Going to spend more time tonight with them and I bought a selection of pads to roll, I know from what I've read is that stock is best but they aren't the official ones but the same shape so I have no issues cutting them up to see if I can make any subtle changes I like. I do like the fact the pad swapping is easy so if I get a pad that sounds better with a particular type of music it's a quick change. Surprisingly I did try out a bit of electronic music ( Numan)   that isn't bass heavy and it sound good. More testing to come and probably a bit more of a run in too. Looks like the wallet will be open this weekend for a pair of woods now and this is just for pure research you understand 🤣


Excellent...I'm a Floyd and zep nut too,.. wish you were here, shine on you crazy diamonds part 1-v. meddle, fearless... love these tracks on the 325x and all my grado.... excellent tracks anyway though with good gear.
Sooo which woodies???


----------



## ledzep

majo123 said:


> Excellent...I'm a Floyd and zep nut too,.. wish you were here, shine on you crazy diamonds part 1-v. meddle, fearless... love these tracks on the 325x and all my grado.... excellent tracks anyway though with good gear.
> Sooo which woodies???


RS1x & GS3000e


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> RS1x & GS3000e


No experience of either.... yet 
But I possibly may try rs1x in the future.


----------



## TheRealDz

ledzep said:


> Only had an hour last night with them so only tried a brief selection of music, Zep Floyd, Pixes etc. Very detailed no sibliance and the bass is where I want it. Going to spend more time tonight with them and I bought a selection of pads to roll, I know from what I've read is that stock is best but they aren't the official ones but the same shape so I have no issues cutting them up to see if I can make any subtle changes I like. I do like the fact the pad swapping is easy so if I get a pad that sounds better with a particular type of music it's a quick change. Surprisingly I did try out a bit of electronic music ( Numan)   that isn't bass heavy and it sound good. More testing to come and probably a bit more of a run in too. Looks like the wallet will be open this weekend for a pair of woods now and this is just for pure research you understand 🤣



Numan - awesome!!!  I hope to see him live when he comes back to San Francisco in September - one of my bucket list items!

Numan's synth is one of my tests - it should have an organic vibrancy, vs a dry, mechanical flatness (which Grado gets right).  This is of course ironic coming from an artist defined by his Android-like persona...


----------



## jonathan c

ledzep said:


> RS1x & GS3000e


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/post-16720872


----------



## ledzep

jonathan c said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/post-16720872


Nice 👍 looks like you've just saved me a wedge of cash ...... To blow on something else 🤣


----------



## ledzep (Jul 1, 2022)

TheRealDz said:


> Numan - awesome!!!  I hope to see him live when he comes back to San Francisco in September - one of my bucket list items!
> 
> Numan's synth is one of my tests - it should have an organic vibrancy, vs a dry, mechanical flatness (which Grado gets right).  This is of course ironic coming from an artist defined by his Android-like persona...


My brother was a sound engineer for beggars banquet records in the late 80's when he was signed to them, said he's a top bloke really down to earth and wasn't frightened of dipping his hand in his pocket for a round of beers after a recording session, always on about keyboards and planes. You want to give Kraftwerk a try if you haven't already, or anything 80's synth based. Tonight test tracks are a DSD compilation of Depeche Mode.


----------



## Damien Grief

Look what already came today.


----------



## majo123

Damien Grief said:


> Look what already came today.


Woohoo! ... enjoy and looking forwards to your take on the hemp battle.


----------



## T400

TheRealDz said:


> Numan - awesome!!!  I hope to see him live when he comes back to San Francisco in September - one of my bucket list items!
> 
> Numan's synth is one of my tests - it should have an organic vibrancy, vs a dry, mechanical flatness (which Grado gets right).  This is of course ironic coming from an artist defined by his Android-like persona...


During my sophomore year in high school (79-80), I had a teacher named Gary Newman who was pretty easy going. We used to sing "Cars" at him. He took it well.


----------



## T400

Damien Grief said:


> Look what already came today.


Awesome! Please keep us posted re: listening impressions, amps used etc.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Damien Grief said:


> Look what already came today.



Nice!
I am looking forward to read how you like them and how they especially compare to the Hemp.


----------



## Damien Grief

I'm excited. Gotta take some time to get used to them and all.

Initial first impressions are good. Seem super detailed to me. Definitely less bass than the Hemps but not completely anemic there either.


----------



## T400

Damien Grief said:


> I'm excited. Gotta take some time to get used to them and all.
> 
> Initial first impressions are good. Seem super detailed to me. Definitely less bass than the Hemps but not completely anemic there either.


The RS1x have L cushions, correct? What cushions do your Hemps have?


----------



## Damien Grief

T400 said:


> The RS1x have L cushions, correct? What cushions do your Hemps have?



That's correct. The Hemps come with f cushions. I also bought a pair of Dekoni Velour pads for them. I tend to switch between the two.


----------



## T400

Damien Grief said:


> That's correct. The Hemps come with f cushions. I also bought a pair of Dekoni Velour pads for them. I tend to switch between the two.


Have you tried Hemps with L? Just curious.


----------



## Damien Grief (Jul 1, 2022)

T400 said:


> Have you tried Hemps with L? Just curious.



I think so? I tried a bunch of pads when I first got them. I hated them all besides the f pads. The only other one I've tried that I liked were the Dekonis. I feel like the Hemps are really tuned for the f cushions.

I also have a pair of Dekoni Fenestrated Sheepskin pads that I haven't even taken out of the box because I liked the other ones so much. Might try them on my RS1x after I'm used to the stock pad sound.


----------



## jonathan c

ledzep said:


> Nice 👍 looks like you've just saved me a wedge of cash ...... To blow on something else 🤣


…at least not a wedgie of cash 😳🤪…


----------



## jonathan c

Damien Grief said:


> I think so? I tried a bunch of pads when I first got them. I hated them all besides the f pads. The only other one I've tried that I liked were the Dekonis. I feel like the Hemps are really tuned for the f cushions.


_To me, _with Hemp and RS1x, for ‘Row F experience’, it’s TTVJ deluxe Fs; for ‘Row M experience’, it’s Grado Gs. Fs for detail and impact, Gs for more panorama.


----------



## majo123

I prefer F on both hemp and 325x  ... seems to me stock give the best overall balance


----------



## Damien Grief

jonathan c said:


> _To me, _with Hemp and RS1x, for ‘Row F experience’, it’s TTVJ deluxe Fs; for ‘Row M experience’, it’s Grado Gs. Fs for detail and impact, Gs for more panorama.



Makes sense. I just didn't find any other Grado pads besides the f cushions that I liked on the Hemps. I was pleasantly surprised by the Dekoni pads though. They're so much more comfortable and the velour ones didn't change the sound too much. 

I do look forward to trying out a few different pads on my RS1x once I know the sound well with the stock pads though too.


----------



## ledzep

jonathan c said:


> …at least not a wedgie of cash 😳🤪…


No that's what I'll get if I'm rumbled by the wife.


----------



## qua2k

jonathan c said:


> _To me, _with Hemp and RS1x, for ‘Row F experience’, it’s TTVJ deluxe Fs; for ‘Row M experience’, it’s Grado Gs. Fs for detail and impact, Gs for more panorama.


Jonathan and I have spoken briefly privately about pad choices and both of us are on the same page same sentence, same letter.

I will add though, from my experience the Dekoni/Beautiful Audio/Shipibo/ZMF/velour luxe sheepskin flavors are by far the most comfortable but sound takes a huge distorted hit on all levels... for me.


----------



## Damien Grief

qua2k said:


> Jonathan and I have spoken briefly privately about pad choices and both of us are on the same page same sentence, same letter.
> 
> I will add though, from my experience the Dekoni/Beautiful Audio/Shipibo/ZMF/velour luxe sheepskin flavors are by far the most comfortable but sound takes a huge distorted hit on all levels... for me.



Interesting. I didn't notice a big change in sound using the Dekoni velour pads on my Hemps. I did try the Shipibo pads on my PS500e and SR225e and thought they changed the sound too much for my tastes though.


----------



## jonathan c

•  Hemp after monthly treatment with Howard’s _Feed ‘N Wax.


_
•  Hemp in readiness for the holiday weekend at mountain abode.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

ledzep said:


> Anyone tried these ?


I have three pairs of them 😁. They're my favorite Grado pads. 

They will change the sound somewhat; if thats a concern for you. They're fully over ear which helps seal in those deep bass juices, at the expense of a bit of top end sizzle.


----------



## ledzep

Damien Grief said:


> Interesting. I didn't notice a big change in sound using the Dekoni velour pads on my Hemps. I did try the Shipibo pads on my PS500e and SR225e and thought they changed the sound too much for my tastes though.


How do the PS 500 sound .., yet another set that has caught my attention plus they could easily be mistaken for the 325x, well to my wifes eyes heh heh 👍


----------



## Damien Grief

ledzep said:


> How do the PS 500 sound .., yet another set that has caught my attention plus they could easily be mistaken for the 325x, well to my wifes eyes heh heh 👍



I enjoyed them. They have a darker sound than I expected from Grado. They quickly became my go to for when I listen to vinyl. I will say though, that I think the Hemps are better in every way. Once I got those, I rarely used my PS500e anymore.


----------



## majo123

I love my ps500e  .....


----------



## majo123

had them on today......and also my audeze lcdx (blasphemy)


----------



## chesebert

majo123 said:


> had them on today......and also my audeze lcdx (blasphemy)


I have the original 500...never bothered with hearing 500e - minor product refresh or they changed everything but kept the model number?


----------



## majo123

chesebert said:


> I have the original 500...never bothered with hearing 500e - minor product refresh or they changed everything but kept the model number?


Imo it's one of my favourite Grado I own simply because of imaging , I do think it needs a good pairing though... sounds fantastic out of the R2R n6ii r01


----------



## Damien Grief

majo123 said:


> Imo it's one of my favourite Grado I own simply because of imaging , I do think it needs a good pairing though... sounds fantastic out of the R2R n6ii r01



You're making me want to go back and listen to my PS500e again and compare them to the RS1x.


----------



## Menkau-ra

Last night I've got Arya Stealth. They are not as fun as Hemps


----------



## chesebert

Menkau-ra said:


> Last night I've got Arya Stealth. They are not as fun as Hemps


no HFM cans is as fun as Grado - and I have spoken


----------



## jonathan c

Menkau-ra said:


> Last night I've got Arya Stealth. They are not as fun as Hemps


Arya not happy with Stealth 🤣🤣🤣? Did HFM steal your $$$? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## majo123

Damien Grief said:


> You're making me want to go back and listen to my PS500e again and compare them to the RS1x.


Lol genuinely I still think it's more detailed than the hemp , the hemp are awesome and more forgiving and feel more forward in some regards and everything sounds good on hemp ..... but to me ps500e are the more technical can, less forgiving and more revealing, I think with some pairings it may not work so well but I use it with R2R and it really is good.
maybe the hemp sound more forgiving to me because of the cayin.
Anyway they are both good I like both for what they bring to the table..
I have always only kept what I think is better, usually 2 or 3 of anything and I would sell what I thought was not so good as I always would pick up my fav ..... but I now have 5 Grado and like them all for different reasons, says a lot... anyone on here who knows me will tell you this is new territory for me. Lol.

Think the rs1x without hearing them may topple ps500e though for me..
Hope you are having fun.


----------



## majo123

I must admit I have been using my Lcdx today and thoroughly enjoyed them! * ...*I will give the ps500e some love tomorrow.


----------



## Menkau-ra

chesebert said:


> no HFM cans is as fun as Grado - and I have spoken


Well, HE6se could be. I've sold them, but I might buy them again soon. Arya is dry and boring. Hemps make me dance.


----------



## chesebert

Menkau-ra said:


> Well, HE6se could be. I've sold them, but I might buy them again soon. Arya is dry and boring. Hemps make me dance.


Right, HE6se is a great value and can be fun with the right amp.


----------



## Damien Grief (Jul 1, 2022)

majo123 said:


> Lol genuinely I still think it's more detailed than the hemp , the hemp are awesome and more forgiving and feel more forward in some regards and everything sounds good on hemp ..... but to me ps500e are the more technical can, less forgiving and more revealing, I think with some pairings it may not work so well but I use it with R2R and it really is good.
> maybe the hemp sound more forgiving to me because of the cayin.
> Anyway they are both good I like both for what they bring to the table..
> I have always only kept what I think is better, usually 2 or 3 of anything and I would sell what I thought was not so good as I always would pick up my fav ..... but I now have 5 Grado and like them all for different reasons, says a lot... anyone on here who knows me will tell you this is new territory for me. Lol.
> ...



Like I said, it's been a while since I last listened to my PS500e. I'll have to go back and give them another listen soon. I do like them a lot but it's hard to remember all the details since I've been using my Hemps mostly for the past year or so.

I will say though that the detail and the resolving nature of the RS1x is just incredible.


----------



## Menkau-ra

chesebert said:


> Right, HE6se is a great value and can be fun with the right amp.


I was using my old Yamaha speaker amp with HE6se, it was great. I thought that LCD-X would be better and easier to drive. But LCD-X are no fun  SOLD.  I want to try 325X now.


----------



## chesebert

Menkau-ra said:


> I was using my old Yamaha speaker amp with HE6se, it was great. I thought that LCD-X would be better and easier to drive. But LCD-X are no fun  SOLD.  I want to try 325X now.


I can wholeheartedly recommend Spirit Torino Pulsar if you have the funds (that's a tall order these days) - definitely worth a trip to CanJam to listen to one. It sounds so correct and so fun (shortcomings are minor and of the omission kind).


----------



## Shane D

chesebert said:


> no HFM cans is as fun as Grado - and I have spoken


My three favourite headphones are:
Grado GH-2
Focal Elex
HiFiman HE6se V2


----------



## chesebert

Shane D said:


> My three favourite headphones are:
> Grado GH-2
> Focal Elex
> HiFiman HE6se V2


Boy, I don't even know if I have any favorite headphones - HE6se would definitely be one of my favorites for the money. I forgot about ETA mini closed - for $400, it's up there with HE6se as great cans for the money, but I think HE6se is still a better value between the 2.


----------



## JoeDoe

Shane D said:


> My three favourite headphones are:
> Grado GH-2
> Focal Elex
> HiFiman HE6se V2


Solid lineup. To my ears, each has something in common with the others, but different enough to justify keeping all three in the stable. 


chesebert said:


> Boy, I don't even know if I have any favorite headphones - HE6se would definitely be one of my favorites for the money. I forgot about ETA mini closed - for $400, it's up there with HE6se as great cans for the money, but I think HE6se is still a better value between the 2.


Agreed on 6SE, as long as they're driven well. If you've never done the 6SE off of speaker taps, then you haven't fully lived lol


----------



## jonathan c

In terms of _overall _performance - airiness, bass clarity/detail, midrange body/sculpture, treble extension/purity, soundstage palpability, ambience recovery - _for me, _Hemp < PS500e < RS1x. NOTE: these increments are not huge. If your sonic priorities are different, the ranking will be different. 🤷🏻‍♂️😄.


----------



## majo123

chesebert said:


> I can wholeheartedly recommend Spirit Torino Pulsar if you have the funds (that's a tall order these days) - definitely worth a trip to CanJam to listen to one. It sounds so correct and so fun (shortcomings are minor and of the omission kind).


I had a pair here briefly and they were very good... I was selling them for my friend though and I could of had them myself but I wanted to get a good price for her which I did  
Nice cans though.


----------



## chesebert

majo123 said:


> I had a pair here briefly and they were very good... I was selling them for my friend though and I could of had them myself but I wanted to get a good price for her which I did
> Nice cans though.


Throw a dCS Rossini and GSX mk2 behind those and you have yourself an all-rounder TOTL cans. 

Do you know why your friend sold them?


----------



## majo123

Menkau-ra said:


> I was using my old Yamaha speaker amp with HE6se, it was great. I thought that LCD-X would be better and easier to drive. But LCD-X are no fun  SOLD.  I want to try 325X now.


I have lcdx here and I actually like them a lot , maybe a bit flatter in a lot of areas compared to most grado, a different style of sound for sure but oodles of detail and excellent staging.. .. grado tuning is definitely more forward and the fun tuning compared but lcdx are awesome too


----------



## majo123 (Jul 3, 2022)

majo123 said:


> I have lcdx here and I actually like them a lot , maybe a bit flatter in a lot of areas compared to most grado, a different style of sound for sure but oodles of detail and excellent staging.. .. grado tuning is definitely more forward and the fun tuning compared but lcdx are awesome too


They were part of a huge collection of a headfier friend @HungryPanda who sadly passed away from COVID during the first wave, his wife who also is a huge headfier and also a friend asked me to sell off a lot of the collection which I'm still in the process of doing.
We are taking 100s of pairs of headphones, iems, plus daps, and sources between them, a lot has already gone now though.
He will be sorely missed round here and a very popular guy,  he didn't care if it cost 10 dollars or a 1000 and headfi out of respect have made his username unusable.


----------



## majo123 (Jul 2, 2022)

Damien Grief said:


> Like I said, it's been a while since I last listened to my PS500e. I'll have to go back and give them another listen soon. I do like them a lot but it's hard to remember all the details since I've been using my Hemps mostly for the past year or so.
> 
> I will say though that the detail and the resolving nature of the RS1x is just incredible.


I personally think the drivers in the x series maybe the better drivers after comparing the 325e to 325x and I have read other reviews and posts elsewhere that lean along thoughs lines..it sort of gave me the impression that each model X are competing in some way with the next model up e... reckon your 1x will be better than a ps500e for sure ...
Still love my Ps500e though but I will be getting 1x at some point maybe at the end of the year once I have actually had the time to listen to all the others!


----------



## jonathan c

I love all three: Hemp, PS500e, RS1x. I prefer each on various recordings: that just adds to the ‘phun’ of headphonia…😄


----------



## majo123

jonathan c said:


> I love all three: Hemp, PS500e, RS1x. I prefer each on various recordings: that just adds to the ‘phun’ of headphonia…😄


As I said before I never ever kept a lot of gear, I hate stuff sitting and going to waste and also generally would use my favourite so keeping it lean was always my way and would cull swiftly ..
That was before I found grado and now I can't choose!  ..i currently have 5 pairs of there headphones way more than I ever had, and that say's a hell of a lot as I have been doing this a while and gone through lots!


----------



## funkymartyn

ledzep said:


> My brother was a sound engineer for beggars banquet records in the late 80's when he was signed to them, said he's a top bloke really down to earth and wasn't frightened of dipping his hand in his pocket for a round of beers after a recording session, always on about keyboards and planes. You want to give Kraftwerk a try if you haven't already, or anything 80's synth based. Tonight test tracks are a DSD compilation of Depeche Mode.


Nice one ...Freeze  comes to mind here  lol    got the album still   , southern freeze.


----------



## ledzep

@majo123
Final piece to this sets jigsaw dealt with 👍


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> @majo123
> Final piece to this sets jigsaw dealt with 👍


Nice one .... I think yours is the first pimped out 325x I have seen.


----------



## ledzep

majo123 said:


> Nice one .... I think yours is the first pimped out 325x I have seen.


Definitely one of the easiest I've modded and upgraded and cheapest, happy with the results. Had another quick session with them this morning and a bit of pad rolling, well stock and then the big ass pads whatever they are called and to my surprise a touch more bottom end and didn't notice anything else change so you could say I'm quite taken with the grados, enough to get my ass into gear and finish of my 18 month old bottle head crack project to try them out on.


----------



## T400 (Jul 2, 2022)

Hey Jonathan,

Can you expand on your assessment of the RS1x and Gilmore Lite MK2 a bit? I'm looking at this combo for myself, likely acquiring the amp soonish and the headphones next year. I'm interested in upgrading from my M-Stage HPA-1, only if it is indeed an upgrade. I need two analog inputs. Most importantly, I need an amp that can provide a wide range of volume control and that can play **softly** while providing the detail of which the RS1x (and in the interim, SR325 series headphones) are capable. Due to hearing damage, I must listen at lower volumes than most people. I'm leery about any 'upgrades' as I've been down this road before only to be disappointed with amps that don't meet my needs. I always end up back with my trusty HPA-1.

Thanks!

Edit: it might make more sense to acquire the RS1x first. The financial commitment is the same, but I want to give my SR325 a good chance first. Not sure...


----------



## majo123 (Jul 2, 2022)

ledzep said:


> Definitely one of the easiest I've modded and upgraded and cheapest, happy with the results. Had another quick session with them this morning and a bit of pad rolling, well stock and then the big ass pads whatever they are called and to my surprise a touch more bottom end and didn't notice anything else change so you could say I'm quite taken with the grados, enough to get my ass into gear and finish of my 18 month old bottle head crack project to try them out on.


Wish I had the time and finances, would love to build my own tube and often looked at doing a crack with speedball ...I just don't get the time what with work, dog, and the amount of hospital visits at the moment, don't get paid if I don't work and a lot of time off of late being ill (COVID this week).
Maybe when things settle down I will.....
Anyway enough of doom and gloom always a bright side and today is ps500e and the doors who I think don't get enough love ...I love, Bowie , zep, Floyd, cream etc etc but may favourite front man was Jim...


----------



## jonathan c

T400 said:


> Hey Jonathan,
> 
> Can you expand on your assessment of the RS1x and Gilmore Lite MK2 a bit? I'm looking at this combo for myself, likely acquiring the amp soonish and the headphones next year. I'm interested in upgrading from my M-Stage HPA-1, only if it is indeed an upgrade. I need two analog inputs. Most importantly, I need an amp that can provide a wide range of volume control and that can play **softly** while providing the detail of which the RS1x (and in the interim, SR325 series headphones) are capable. Due to hearing damage, I must listen at lower volumes than most people. I'm leery about any 'upgrades' as I've been down this road before only to be disappointed with amps that don't meet my needs. I always end up back with my trusty HPA-1.
> 
> ...


•  The GL-II + GR with the RS1x is an excellent match. GLII+ has the wonderful attributes of Class A in solid-state: clarity, detail, dynamics, extended soundstage and a _slight _touch of warmth. This last quality is in contrast to the “chill” and “sterility” of, say, the Topping A90.
•  All these attributes are necessary to bring out the best in RS1x. When I run my Grados off a solid-state h/p/a, it’s GLII+ or Grado RA-1 (9V battery power).
•  I run the GLII+ duet with the Golden Reference p/s/u on top since it runs warmer than the Gilmore Lite II and since it has the vent holes.


----------



## T400 (Jul 2, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> •  The GL-II + GR with the RS1x is an excellent match. GLII+ has the wonderful attributes of Class A in solid-state: clarity, detail, dynamics, extended soundstage and a _slight _touch of warmth. This last quality is in contrast to the “chill” and “sterility” of, say, the Topping A90.
> •  All these attributes are necessary to bring out the best in RS1x. When I run my Grados off a solid-state h/p/a, it’s GLII+ or Grado RA-1 (9V battery power).
> •  I run the GLII+ duet with the Golden Reference p/s/u on top since it runs warmer than the Gilmore Lite II and since it has the vent holes.


That's very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Zachik

jonathan c said:


> • All these attributes are necessary to bring out the best in RS1x. When I run my Grados off a solid-state h/p/a, it’s GLII+ or Grado RA-1 (9V battery power).


What does the RA-1 bring to the party, if you already own the GLmk2+GR? (asking for a friend...  )


----------



## chesebert

Zachik said:


> What does the RA-1 bring to the party, if you already own the GLmk2+GR? (asking for a friend...  )


wood.


----------



## jonathan c

Zachik said:


> What does the RA-1 bring to the party, if you already own the GLmk2+GR? (asking for a friend...  )


‘Friend’ => ‘myself’ 🤣. The RA-1 because of its battery power has no AC/DC rectification. The RA-1 sonic background is _silent. _There is no trace of ‘electronica’ which thereby allows low level  detail to come through unfettered. The RA-1 has an open, spacious sound with wide frequency range without grain _to my ears. _Not bad for a h/p/a with an op amp and resistor! I would love to see a RA-100 (?) with the latest op amp capability. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## jonathan c (Jul 2, 2022)

Zachik said:


> What does the RA-1 bring to the party, if you already own the GLmk2+GR? (asking for a friend...  )


Reply #2:  Even if there were complete sonic overlap between the two, as a h/p & h/p/a _enthusiast _the RA-1 has a suave ‘coolness’ that compels me to own it 😄.
I use the RA-1 on my high sensitivity, low impedance headphones. The RA-1 is also great with Audeze LCD-X (2016), Focal Clear OG, Kennerton Gjallarhorn JM Edition !!


----------



## Damien Grief

majo123 said:


> I personally think the drivers in the x series maybe the better drivers after comparing the 325e to 325x and I have read other reviews and posts elsewhere that lean along thoughs lines..it sort of gave me the impression that each model X are competing in some way with the next model up e... reckon your 1x will be better than a ps500e for sure ...
> Still love my Ps500e though but I will be getting 1x at some point maybe at the end of the year once I have actually had the time to listen to all the others!



AFAIK, the Hemps are the first Grados with the new driver. Should be the same x driver they're releasing headphones with now. And I honestly feel like the Hemps punch above their price point. $420 for headphones that really should be $500-600 is a great deal. But I really only briefly compared the Hemps to the PS500e when I got them then I basically stopped using the PS500e except when listening to vinyl. I _really_ think the PS500e is an amazing fit for that analog vinyl sound. 

But the point of this is that I really need to listen to my other Grados more often. I also like how my modded SR225e turned out with the wood cups and new cable I put on them. But I did that right before I got the Hemps, too. lol


----------



## majo123

Damien Grief said:


> AFAIK, the Hemps are the first Grados with the new driver. Should be the same x driver they're releasing headphones with now. And I honestly feel like the Hemps punch above their price point. $420 for headphones that really should be $500-600 is a great deal. But I really only briefly compared the Hemps to the PS500e when I got them then I basically stopped using the PS500e except when listening to vinyl. I _really_ think the PS500e is an amazing fit for that analog vinyl sound.
> 
> But the point of this is that I really need to listen to my other Grados more often. I also like how my modded SR225e turned out with the wood cups and new cable I put on them. But I did that right before I got the Hemps, too. lol


Yeah definitely show them some love .. this is my dilemma with grado, I'm not usually a collection keeper and i am also going to pick up rs1x at some point which means 6 pairs of grado but I like them all and reluctant to part with any. Part of me says sell 2 pairs, the other which ones! ...If at all!... Nice little collection..
This is because I think they all are pretty good doing it slightly differently and each have strength and weaknesses ..I'm still undecided which way to go..if I sell 2 then it's a nice chunk of the rs1x.
You probably would feel the same when you sit and give them proper time ..I'm a firm believer in brain burn in too.


----------



## Damien Grief

majo123 said:


> Yeah definitely show them some love .. this is my dilemma with grado, I'm not usually a collection keeper and i am also going to pick up rs1x at some point which means 6 pairs of grado but I like them all and reluctant to part with any. Part of me says sell 2 pairs, the other which ones! ...If at all!... Nice little collection..
> This is because I think they all are pretty good doing it slightly differently and each have strength and weaknesses ..I'm still undecided which way to go..if I sell 2 then it's a nice chunk of the rs1x.
> You probably would feel the same when you sit and give them proper time ..I'm a firm believer in brain burn in too.



My issue is once I got the Hemps, my immediate reaction was they sounded more fun and detailed than the PS500e so I didn't have much of a reason to go back to them until I started getting into vinyl and decided to use them there occasionally. The thing is when I want a different sound, I tend to go outside of Grado for something with a different tuning like my Hifiman HE500 or Sennheiser HD6XX.

One of these days, I'm gonna take all 4 pairs of my Grados and plug them into my DAP one at a time to compare them all properly.


----------



## majo123

Damien Grief said:


> My issue is once I got the Hemps, my immediate reaction was they sounded more fun and detailed than the PS500e so I didn't have much of a reason to go back to them until I started getting into vinyl and decided to use them there occasionally. The thing is when I want a different sound, I tend to go outside of Grado for something with a different tuning like my Hifiman HE500 or Sennheiser HD6XX.
> 
> One of these days, I'm gonna take all 4 pairs of my Grados and plug them into my DAP one at a time to compare them all properly.


I'm a very similar person I also tend to use what I like best, the hemp are more fun for sure both are great though ... I'm still interested in your opinion and if eventually you just use rs1x more because this genuinely may help a decision  .. grado like most have a house Sig if you want to call it that, all though all do vary part of me and my nature of use tells me maybe I don't need 6 pairs.  
Intrigued to know where you end up with this scenario and thought's and comparisons.


----------



## TooFrank

ledzep said:


> @majo123
> Final piece to this sets jigsaw dealt with 👍


Good choice. You’ll be happy😄


----------



## Okrelayer

Just wanted to post here and say the Hemp is the worlds best headphone for heavy metal. I’ve been exploring the scene between 1978 and 1991 and checking out loads of different bands and the production can be hit or miss depending on the artist. Some recorded bad, some thin and bright. The Hemps are so much fun to listen to metal music with. They are detailed enough, but smooth out the sound just right. Because of the added bass boost on the hemp the guitars have this growl to them, and in trademark grado fashion those lead guitars peak through like the sun on a cloudy day.


----------



## jonathan c

Now all that you need is a little hemp with Hemp 🤪


----------



## Damien Grief

majo123 said:


> I'm a very similar person I also tend to use what I like best, the hemp are more fun for sure both are great though ... I'm still interested in your opinion and if eventually you just use rs1x more because this genuinely may help a decision  .. grado like most have a house Sig if you want to call it that, all though all do vary part of me and my nature of use tells me maybe I don't need 6 pairs.
> Intrigued to know where you end up with this scenario and thought's and comparisons.



My first impressions are that I like the RS1x better than the Hemps. But the Hemps are more forgiving and better for anything with more bass. So I notice bad recordings more with the RS1x (or compression in YT videos for example). I don't know how things are going to go yet. Need to see how I feel when I go back to my Hemps after some hours using the RS1x but I can see myself using the Hemps for general listening and the RS1x when I want more detail and fun.


----------



## Damien Grief

Okrelayer said:


> Just wanted to post here and say the Hemp is the worlds best headphone for heavy metal. I’ve been exploring the scene between 1978 and 1991 and checking out loads of different bands and the production can be hit or miss depending on the artist. Some recorded bad, some thin and bright. The Hemps are so much fun to listen to metal music with. They are detailed enough, but smooth out the sound just right. Because of the added bass boost on the hemp the guitars have this growl to them, and in trademark grado fashion those lead guitars peak through like the sun on a cloudy day.



Agreed. I've been using my Hemps since I got them and I mostly listen to various genres of metal as well. They're great. And they're pretty forgiving headphones so they work fairly well for even mediocre recording quality.


----------



## majo123

Damien Grief said:


> My first impressions are that I like the RS1x better than the Hemps. But the Hemps are more forgiving and better for anything with more bass. So I notice bad recordings more with the RS1x (or compression in YT videos for example). I don't know how things are going to go yet. Need to see how I feel when I go back to my Hemps after some hours using the RS1x but I can see myself using the Hemps for general listening and the RS1x when I want more detail and fun.


Sounds about right with sigs and obviously time will tell, the hemp are definitely the most forgiving grado  I own but I like the edge that some of the others sit on too..


----------



## Damien Grief

majo123 said:


> Sounds about right with sigs and obviously time will tell, the hemp are definitely the most forgiving grado  I own but I like the edge that some of the others sit on too..



Yeah agreed. Especially with the metal I listen to, I often come across songs that just don't have great quality mixing or recordings. The Hemp handled those with ease. But there are some recordings I've listened with the RS1x that were just so detailed and fun that I had a huge smile on my face the whole time I listened.


----------



## dr cornelius

Damien Grief said:


> My first impressions are that I like the RS1x better than the Hemps. But the Hemps are more forgiving and better for anything with more bass. So I notice bad recordings more with the RS1x (or compression in YT videos for example). I don't know how things are going to go yet. Need to see how I feel when I go back to my Hemps after some hours using the RS1x but I can see myself using the Hemps for general listening and the RS1x when I want more detail and fun.


Yes, those RS1x's are revealing, but with the lack of bass, not necessarily an all-around headphone.  But if you feed them a good recording with the right source and the right kind of music, they sound as good as any cans out there!


----------



## majo123

Damien Grief said:


> Yeah agreed. Especially with the metal I listen to, I often come across songs that just don't have great quality mixing or recordings. The Hemp handled those with ease. But there are some recordings I've listened with the RS1x that were just so detailed and fun that I had a huge smile on my face the whole time I listened.


This is similar to how I see hemp and ps500e.
Glad you're enjoying your rs1x I may join the party at some point.


----------



## jonathan c

majo123 said:


> This is similar to how I see hemp and ps500e.
> Glad you're enjoying your rs1x I may join the party at some point.


The more, the merrier….(headphones & owners!)


----------



## majo123

jonathan c said:


> The more, the merrier….(headphones & owners!)





jonathan c said:


> The more, the merrier….(headphones & owners!)


Not quite yet still making decisions.... we shall see ... but maybe..


----------



## jonathan c

majo123 said:


> Not quite yet still making decisions.... we shall see ... but maybe..


…as the song goes…🎵definitely maybe 🎼 …


----------



## jonathan c

dr cornelius said:


> Yes, those RS1x's are revealing, but with the *lack of bass* not necessarily an all-around headphone.  But if you feed them a good recording with the right source and the right kind of music, they sound as good as any cans out there!


You might try RS1x with Schiit Lyr 3 tubed with a pair of Ken-Rad 6C5 via adapter (from @Deyan):


----------



## Damien Grief

jonathan c said:


> You might try RS1x with Schiit Lyr 3 tubed with a pair of Ken-Rad 6C5 via adapter (from @Deyan):




Nice! I've always wanted to try my Grados with a tube amp. How does it sound?

I'm currently still using my old Schiit stack - a Magni 2U and Modi 2U.


----------



## jonathan c

Damien Grief said:


> Nice! I've always wanted to try my Grados with a tube amp. How does it sound?
> 
> I'm currently still using my old Schiit stack - a Magni 2U and Modi 2U.


Grados do exceedingly well with tube h/p/a of _low _output impedance: OTC such as Quicksilver Audio, Woo WA6, Woo WA6SE - and OTL such as Linear Tube Audio MZ3, Schiit Lyr 3, Schiit Valhalla 2. The classic Grado strengths of airiness, excitement, soundstage are maximised - and bass can be fortified, if need be, by tube choice. “Have your cake & eat it too 😆😋”.


----------



## Zachik

Damien Grief said:


> Nice! I've always wanted to try my Grados with a tube amp. How does it sound?


Keep in mind the Lyr 3 is a hybrid amp. So it does add tube goodness, but at a (relatively) small amount (compared to solid state amp).
@UntilThen posted yesterday great impressions using his GH1 with a "real" old-school tube amps. See here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/eric-mcchanson-headphone-amp.718350/post-17033399


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


> Grados do exceedingly well with tube h/p/a of _low _output impedance: OTC such as Quicksilver Audio, Woo WA6, Woo WA6SE - and OTL such as Linear Tube Audio MZ3, Schiit Lyr 3, Schiit Valhalla 2. The classic Grado strengths of airiness, excitement, soundstage are maximised - and bass can be fortified, if need be, by tube choice. “Have your cake & eat it too 😆😋”.


And don't forget Little Dot. I liked my LD MKIII and really like my LD MK9. If you like a tubey sound...


----------



## jonathan c

Shane D said:


> And don't forget Little Dot. I liked my LD MKIII and really like my LD MK9. If you like a tubey sound...


Good point!!! You & JazzVinyl pique my curiosity about LD-IX…😏


----------



## Damien Grief

Zachik said:


> Keep in mind the Lyr 3 is a hybrid amp. So it does add tube goodness, but at a (relatively) small amount (compared to solid state amp).
> @UntilThen posted yesterday great impressions using his GH1 with a "real" old-school tube amps. See here:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/eric-mcchanson-headphone-amp.718350/post-17033399



Good info. Thanks.

Will still be a while before I buy a new amp. But I do want a tube amp just to have as an option from time to time. I think it'd be beneficial to have a tube amp and a solid state amp to switch between as needed.


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


> Good point!!! You & JazzVinyl pique my curiosity about LD-IX…😏


And very affordable in the world of nice tube amps. And the first tube or hybrid amp that I ever owned that Really responds to tube rolling.


----------



## Zachik

Damien Grief said:


> Good info. Thanks.
> 
> Will still be a while before I buy a new amp. But I do want a tube amp just to have as an option from time to time. *I think it'd be beneficial to have a tube amp and a solid state amp to switch between as needed.*


Agreed! I have too many amps, and I think it is awesome to get different flavors as-needed (or as-wanted)


----------



## chesebert

To the person who is enjoying his HE6se and Grado - I found my listening notes from 2019 on HE6se and this was what I wrote about HE6se: LCD + Grado with slightly bigger and extended soundstage.

Looks like we both heard the same thing


----------



## jonathan c

Zachik said:


> Agreed! I have too many amps, and I think it is awesome to get different flavors as-needed (or as-wanted)


The optimum number of h/p/a  =  N+1 !!!


----------



## Delmonaco

Hello @majo123 and friends. Fews days with my new 80x here. Already have 80e and 325x. 

Before it arrived I keep thinking what a challenge to upgrade such a classic and successful headphone. I thought it could really go wrong.

I don`t know how much burn in it needs, but first impression was: still hugely entertaining and very much classic Grado sound, not the darker as I expected. 

It`s an upgrade in every way, they absolutely nailed it. Very sparkly, clean, clear, layered and more definition. It shows so much, maybe more than the 325x, perhaps. But will not call it analytical because has so much fun. And it`s the first time I understand the word “insightful” for a sound. The bass has more punch and definition, it’s suttle, not a inch of a fat boomy bass. Feeling that I can listen for hours without the imperfections starting to draw attention, as happened in the 80e. It’s a insane value por newcomers and can still entertain old fans.

It`s so nice that an high end audio company makes available this sound quality and signature for such a low price. That's definitely one of the reasons I love Grado. Their low profi approach is so welcome in a hobby where people tend to get very problematic and crazy, I definitely included.

One thing I didn't expect at all: that I would like the cable! It feels 3 time thinner than the 325x. I`m super ok with it. I prefer it than the 80e. Overall feels more premium.

I still love the 80e, I still prefer it for low-fi and bad recordings, internet radios. It has”dirt" that binds these songs better. But the 80x scalate immensely in comparison. 

Having so much fun with it!


----------



## majo123 (Jul 3, 2022)

Delmonaco said:


> Hello @majo123 and friends. Fews days with my new 80x here. Already have 80e and 325x.
> 
> Before it arrived I keep thinking what a challenge to upgrade such a classic and successful headphone. I thought it could really go wrong.
> 
> ...


It is pretty amazing in my book! Love my little 80x so comfortable and light and the sound as you say punches way above its price.. not heard the 80e though so can't compare .. cable is definitely better than 325x


----------



## Zachik

jonathan c said:


> The optimum number of h/p/a  =  N+1 !!!


Now you tell me? After I commissioned no less than 3 custom amps?!   
(in my defense, 1 of them is not due to be built until early 2023...)


----------



## jonathan c

Zachik said:


> Now you tell me? After I commissioned no less than 3 custom amps?!
> (in my defense, 1 of them is not due to be built until early 2023...)


_For the time being, _it is the “+1”. Come April 2023, something else is …🤪😄🤔😥🤬…


----------



## UntilThen

Zachik said:


> Keep in mind the Lyr 3 is a hybrid amp. So it does add tube goodness, but at a (relatively) small amount (compared to solid state amp).
> @UntilThen posted yesterday great impressions using his GH1 with a "real" old-school tube amps. See here:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/eric-mcchanson-headphone-amp.718350/post-17033399



Thanks Zachi for the link. Grado GH1 sounds fabulous with the Super Micro 6S45P amp. The sweetness will melt your ears. Liquid wetness, superb clarity and air with a bass that does not over power. It's a recipe for audio addiction with Grado lovers.


----------



## jonathan c

UntilThen said:


> Thanks Zachi for the link. Grado GH1 sounds fabulous with the Super Micro 6S45P amp. The sweetness will melt your ears. Liquid wetness, superb clarity and air with a bass that does not over power. It's a recipe for audio addiction with Grado lovers.


…versus illiquid wetness…🤔?


----------



## funkymartyn (Jul 4, 2022)

Stevko said:


> So there are two ver of 1 gen driver?
> 90’s to 2003?
> i from 2003, improved gen 1 driver?
> New gen 2 driver in 07/08?called is?
> ...


Hi. Don't forget the 50th edition gold  Sr325i.    I have this one mint condition but not selling.  Lol. Mine for some reason came with a slimmer leather headband.  Thin cable,  terminated with large 6,3mm end.

Whoops looks like I have commented on a older post. Lol .....When I clicked onto headfi it went to a older page ....no worries ........Did you collect all the 325 versions by the way .


----------



## Stevko (Jul 4, 2022)

funkymartyn said:


> Hi. Don't forget the 50th edition gold  Sr325i.    I have this one mint condition but not selling.  Lol. Mine for some reason came with a slimmer leather headband.  Thin cable,  terminated with large 6,3mm end.
> 
> Whoops looks like I have commented on a older post. Lol .....When I clicked onto headfi it went to a older page ....no worries ........Did you collect all the 325 versions by the way .


Nope. Only own my 325gold 
Isn’t the 325gold same as gen 1 325i?


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jul 5, 2022)

funkymartyn said:


> Hi. Don't forget the 50th edition gold  Sr325i.    I have this one mint condition but not selling.  Lol. Mine for some reason came with a slimmer leather headband.  Thin cable,  terminated with large 6,3mm end.
> 
> Whoops looks like I have commented on a older post. Lol .....When I clicked onto headfi it went to a older page ....no worries ........Did you collect all the 325 versions by the way .



Actually your post has given me an opening for mine.  I have the pink driver version of the SR325.  

When my husband @HungryPanda died from Covid April 2020,  he left behind a massive collection of headphones, iems, earbuds, daps, etc.   For 2 years I have been unable to deal with it and the house has looked like hoarders live here.   My gear list is almost as large as his because apparently the Headfi addiction is contagious. 

Anyway,  finally beginning to enjoy music again...although some days it wrecks me.  I have been deciding what will stay and what will go,  

He had 6 Grados.   I have kept three , SR80e,  SR325, and GH1.   

We each had a SR325e although I did not know there were two here until I started sorting things.  He had given me his 325e when he got the 325....actually I refused to give it back after he let me listen.  I said he didn't need two 325s lol.  Well if I had known he would just buy another without telling me, I would have given it back!  I have other headphones.   Both 325e have new homes now.

I always knew his 325 was the pink driver version but never knew what a pink driver looked like.  Yesterday I got curious and took the pads off...you guys have NO idea how difficult it was for me to put the fresh pair on afterwards.  I wanted to try one of the others that I found in the spares box  because the ones that were on it were itchy.

So.... Pink drivers.  Not sure what I was expecting...maybe something more dramatic?










and with the pads back on...next to its little brother





I bought those yellow Sennheiser HD414 pads for the SR80e because I saw them being recommended in this thread.  Love the comfort and I like how they look with the 80e.  My bumblebee set. They sound great. Really I should  say my music sounds great. 

Both have the narrow headband that @funkymartyn mentioned having on his gold SR325i. That band kept shifting on my hair so I added this zippered lycra cover to both. It makes the headphones more comfortable for me.  They are wider than the band itself....yet still tricky to zip on

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B09NXL3FHL/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

So....when was this SR325 pink driver version  made?  Tom bought  it used a few years ago. He said that listening to his music with them was bliss.    Is it older or newer than the gold 325i?  What is the 325 timeline?


----------



## quentinspriggs

Is anybody else have this problem with RS1x? I bought them last November. I noticed it when I was applying the coat to help it like I occasionally do.


----------



## jonathan c

quentinspriggs said:


> Is anybody else have this problem with RS1x? I bought them last November. I noticed it when I was applying the coat to help it like I occasionally do.


To what problem are you referring? I do not notice.


----------



## quentinspriggs

jonathan c said:


> To what problem are you referring? I do not notice.


The outer ring is slowly separating from the hemp. not sure if it’s a humidity problem because it’s very low in my house


----------



## jonathan c

quentinspriggs said:


> The outer ring is slowly separating from the hemp. not sure if it’s a humidity problem because it’s very low in my house


•  Now I see that. Return to Grado Labs for warranty repair. I had a cracking / split with Hemp and Grado Labs took care of the issue right away.
•  When you apply the ‘coat’, how frequent is ‘occasionally’? I go for once a month and keep RS1x in case when not in use.


----------



## paulrbarnard

quentinspriggs said:


> The outer ring is slowly separating from the hemp. not sure if it’s a humidity problem because it’s very low in my house


The very fact that the humidity is low could be the issue.  The wood top and the body are likely to move at different rates based on moisture content.  That works both with dryer than when manufactured or wetter.


----------



## quentinspriggs

paulrbarnard said:


> The very fact that the humidity is low could be the issue.  The wood top and the body are likely to move at different rates based on moisture content.  That works both with dryer than when manufactured or wetter.


interesting… hasn’t been a problem with my GH3 that have been abused previously.


----------



## quentinspriggs

jonathan c said:


> •  Now I see that. Return to Grado Labs for warranty repair. I had a cracking / split with Hemp and Grado Labs took care of the issue right away.
> •  When you apply the ‘coat’, how frequent is ‘occasionally’? I go for once a month and keep RS1x in case when not in use.


Okay I emailed them. I apply it like every 2 months. I got what everyone was recommending on here. If possible I hope they can just exchange it with a Rs2x, QC issues aren’t as common of a problem on that model.


----------



## T400 (Jul 4, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> …versus illiquid wetness…🤔?


  
*'One of the wettest we've ever seen, from the standpoint of water.' *​


----------



## T400 (Jul 4, 2022)

funkymartyn said:


> Hi. Don't forget the 50th edition gold  Sr325i.    I have this one mint condition but not selling.  Lol. Mine for some reason came with a slimmer leather headband.  Thin cable,  terminated with large 6,3mm end.
> 
> Whoops looks like I have commented on a older post. Lol .....When I clicked onto headfi it went to a older page ....no worries ........Did you collect all the 325 versions by the way .


My SR325 50th is now my main set. Simply fabulous. Grado calls them 'SR325' on the their timeline. The pair I purchased used were called 'SR325i' by the previous owner.

https://gradolabs.com/company/timeline

1993: SR325 (1st metal)
2003: SR325 50th gold
2007: i series


----------



## T400

From mbwilson111
*my gear - click here: https://www.head-fi.org/members/mbwilson111.460914/#about*

"I do not have a smartphone. I do not want a smartphone.  I do not want my music to be interrupted."

Amen.


----------



## mbwilson111

T400 said:


> From mbwilson111
> *my gear - click here: https://www.head-fi.org/members/mbwilson111.460914/#about*
> 
> "I do not have a smartphone. I do not want a smartphone.  I do not want my music to be interrupted."
> ...



Still true

...and cables don't need a microphone.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jul 4, 2022)

T400 said:


> 1993: SR325 (1st metal)
> 2003: SR325 50th gold
> 2007: i series



I think I did see that but during which years was the pink driver version made? Also that does not show the 325e or 325x.


----------



## majo123

quentinspriggs said:


> Okay I emailed them. I apply it like every 2 months. I got what everyone was recommending on here. If possible I hope they can just exchange it with a Rs2x, QC issues aren’t as common of a problem on that model.


Oh dear third pair with wood or splitting issues , I was/am seriously considering these in the future but I too may try the rs2x instead when I finally make that decision.... some way off yet though before I decide.


----------



## Damien Grief

majo123 said:


> Oh dear third pair with wood or splitting issues , I was/am seriously considering these in the future but I too may try the rs2x instead when I finally make that decision.... some way off yet though before I decide.



To be fair, every product has some defective units. So hopefully it's not a widespread issue.


----------



## majo123

Damien Grief said:


> To be fair, every product has some defective units. So hopefully it's not a widespread issue.


Totally agree, been hemp but not seen any rs2x ... well not that I know of anyway 
I wasn't planning on buying yet anyway, and all along I debated between the two as I have heard good things about rs2x as well .
Anyway like you said hopefully not a widespread issue


----------



## Plautus001

mbwilson111 said:


> Actually your post has given me an opening for mine.  I have the pink driver version of the SR325.
> 
> When my husband @HungryPanda died from Covid April 2020,  he left behind a massive collection of headphones, iems, earbuds, daps, etc.   For 2 years I have been unable to deal with it and the house has looked like hoarders live here.   My gear list is almost as large as his because apparently the Headfi addiction is contagious.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your listening impressions!

Great to have you here, sorry for your loss 🙏


----------



## Damien Grief

majo123 said:


> Totally agree, been hemp but not seen any rs2x ... well not that I know of anyway
> I wasn't planning on buying yet anyway, and all along I debated between the two as I have heard good things about rs2x as well .
> Anyway like you said hopefully not a widespread issue



Yeah and they've been out since late last year. So I'd imagine any serious issues would have been discovered and/or resolved by now. Plus Grado's warranty is pretty good from what I hear (but I've never had to use it).


----------



## T400 (Jul 4, 2022)

mbwilson111 said:


> I think I did see that but during which years was the pink driver version made? Also that does not show the 325e or 325x.


I haven't found any info beyond the timeline. I'm curious if the gold set spilled into the i series years. I don't recall seeing 'i' on grill badges. Were the i series black and/or silver?


----------



## mbwilson111

T400 said:


> I haven't found any info beyond the timeline. I'm curious if the gold set spilled into the i series years. I don't recall seeing 'i' on grill badges. Were the i series black and/or silver?



I did find more information on an old thread with a lot of picture of various models.... especially on the first couple of pages.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/full-grado-labs-history.616052/

It is possible that this is all also buried somewhere in this thread.


----------



## T400

mbwilson111 said:


> I did find more information on an old thread with a lot of picture of various models.... especially on the first couple of pages.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/full-grado-labs-history.616052/
> 
> It is possible that this is all also buried somewhere in this thread.


Thanks!


----------



## qua2k

majo123 said:


> Oh dear third pair with wood or splitting issues , I was/am seriously considering these in the future but I too may try the rs2x instead when I finally make that decision.... some way off yet though before I decide.


I said it when they were released, the whole sandwiching of different woods together just does not logically lend well for time. Different kinds of wood live differently given varying environmental conditions.


----------



## majo123

qua2k said:


> I said it when they were released, the whole sandwiching of different woods together just does not logically lend well for time. Different kinds of wood live differently given varying environmental conditions.


If I buy any I will definitely coat mine in a Matt lacquer this will not only protect against moisture but should help by bonding it a bit on the outer shell, thought about doing my hemp before.


----------



## lukipela

mbwilson111 said:


> I did find more information on an old thread with a lot of picture of various models.... especially on the first couple of pages.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/full-grado-labs-history.616052/
> 
> It is possible that this is all also buried somewhere in this thread





mbwilson111 said:


> Actually your post has given me an opening for mine.  I have the pink driver version of the SR325.
> 
> When my husband @HungryPanda died from Covid April 2020,  he left behind a massive collection of headphones, iems, earbuds, daps, etc.   For 2 years I have been unable to deal with it and the house has looked like hoarders live here.   My gear list is almost as large as his because apparently the Headfi addiction is contagious.
> 
> ...



https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/grado-labs-sr325-black-vintage.12049/reviews

The sr325 seems fairly rare.


----------



## Plautus001

qua2k said:


> I said it when they were released, the whole sandwiching of different woods together just does not logically lend well for time. Different kinds of wood live differently given varying environmental conditions.


I have to say this is somewhat scary... at least something of the Hemps i have seen here took a year or two to fall apart.  I think being bonded together might be what helps dampen the sound and make it so forgiving.

The reviews of the RS1x are very intriguing, but I went for an OG GS1000 because it was solid wood.

I hope the new GS headphones use solid wood.


----------



## jonathan c

Plautus001 said:


> I have to say this is somewhat scary... at least something of the Hemps i have seen here took a year or two to fall apart.  I think being bonded together might be what helps dampen the sound and make it so forgiving.
> 
> The reviews of the RS1x are very intriguing, but I went for an OG GS1000 because it was solid wood.
> 
> I hope the new GS headphones use solid wood.


The current GS 1000e / 2000e use solid maple; the current GS 3000e uses solid cocobolo.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

T400 said:


> I haven't found any info beyond the timeline. I'm curious if the gold set spilled into the i series years. I don't recall seeing 'i' on grill badges. Were the i series black and/or silver?


I believe that the 325i was the gold 50th anniversary model. After that was the silver 325is which was concurrent with the rest of the i series models.


----------



## Plautus001

jonathan c said:


> The current GS 1000e / 2000e use solid maple; the current GS 3000e uses solid cocobolo.


Yup.. the previous RS series was solid wood too... but Grado seems to be in love with their new composite woods... hope I'm wrong


----------



## T400

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I believe that the 325i was the gold 50th anniversary model. After that was the silver 325is which was concurrent with the rest of the i series models.


Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## T400

Plautus001 said:


> Yup.. the previous RS series was solid wood too... but Grado seems to be in love with their new composite woods... hope I'm wrong


That may not bode well. I was considering the RS1x.


----------



## TheRealDz

T400 said:


> That may not bode well. I was considering the RS1x.



If I may indulge in some amateur sleuthing... 

The cracked units all seem to have a brownish tone to the cocobolo - including mine, which had cracks in it.  In contrast, my replacement unit has a distinctively red tone to it.

This makes me wonder if a particular run of units was affected - ie, the brown cocobolo vs red ones. 🤔


----------



## jonathan c

The hemp in my RS1x is fairly dark - not the bright hue that existed in early specimens of Hemp.


----------



## majo123 (Jul 5, 2022)

Personally I would say it's just bad luck... I think with the hemp it probably is a poor mix of resin on a batch i.e bonding agent possibly not enough or too big fibres between bond...with rs1x the cracks in the cocobolo unfortunately are maybe down to the wood itself and being a veneer, I read a long time ago about mahogany splitting as I had something doing this so did very little research and found this.
https://www.acousticguitarforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=104360

The cocobolo ring coming away  could be a couple of things, possibly just poor bonding? But I would also be careful about treating both hemp and rs1x with anything, both of them use bonding agents and glue's and could react poorly to what ever is soaking in, breaking down bond.
Both @jonathan c and my suggestion of Matt lacquer are not foolproof, these are open back headphones, same rules about humidity/drying out apply internally too , both ways are only coating the exterior and problem could start  from the inside.

I'm honestly not trying to p*ss on anybody's bonfire this issue could affect me too as I own hemp.
My job for years was prototype builder of first of in electro/ mechanical assembly, i.e build first production model and liaise with design to work out issues which all new build of anything will have.

Just trying to be objective guys and help make decisions.


----------



## Stevko

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I believe that the 325i was the gold 50th anniversary model. After that was the silver 325is which was concurrent with the rest of the i series models.


So the gold was «i» from 03-07?
The other was not?


----------



## newworld666

Yesterday evening I have spent a couple of hours to make some "deep" A/B comparison between the GS3000e and my reference DCA Stealth. 
Of course, basically the Grado GS3000e is severely missing some ultra low frequencies between 10 and 80/100 hz, as if we are listening to very nice small to medium size speakers without activating some external subwoofer to help.  
But, once we can pass over this issue, the Grado GS3000e offers an impressive sound quality till very high frequencies. Though the DCA Stealth is a kind of Harman target reference all over the frequency range, the Grado clearly offers to my ears probably some more details in higher frequencies (as example with high frequencies of the drum kit cymbals on jazz music from Manu Katché more present on most tracks with the Grado than the DCA). 
This is probably due to some frequency bump with the Grado (4Khz to 9Khz or a frequency hole with the DCA (8 to 10Khz).

Anyway, listening doesn't need to be really analytical in real life, and the Grado GS3000e even 3 times less expansive than the DCA Stealth is worth to give a real try.
What I was wondering yesterday is about the sound stage and that instruments are not layered the same way (maybe less precise ?). I imagine, this can be due to a closed headphone compared to an open Headphone. But I was wondering if using some balanced capable with the Grado it could not improve the layering a little ?

I would say, though it's not a real issue with the Grado, did somebody manage to use a balance cable with some Grado's headphones and noticed a kind of improvement in the precision of the instrument layering ?


----------



## panoptikon

newworld666 said:


> Yesterday evening I have spent a couple of hours to make some "deep" A/B comparison between the GS3000e and my reference DCA Stealth.
> Of course, basically the Grado GS3000e is severely missing some ultra low frequencies between 10 and 80/100 hz, as if we are listening to very nice small to medium size speakers without activating some external subwoofer to help.
> But, once we can pass over this issue, the Grado GS3000e offers an impressive sound quality till very high frequencies. Though the DCA Stealth is a kind of Harman target reference all over the frequency range, the Grado clearly offers to my ears probably some more details in higher frequencies (as example with high frequencies of the drum kit cymbals on jazz music from Manu Katché more present on most tracks with the Grado than the DCA).
> This is probably due to some frequency bump with the Grado (4Khz to 9Khz or a frequency hole with the DCA (8 to 10Khz).
> ...


While my impression is that the Stealth is technically superior to the GS3000e in most departments, complete locked-in instrument layering is not what Grado opt for in their headphones. I think the PS-series pursue that feature a little more, but what’s even more important is a life-like and natural impression of sound and music. Ultimately, wooden housing should be suboptimal for the kind of precision your asking about. Arguably, however, it contributes to a more holistic impression or music.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

mbwilson111 said:


> ...and cables don't need a microphone



I agree 100%


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

jonathan c said:


> The current GS 1000e / 2000e use solid maple; the current GS 3000e uses solid cocobolo.



That is not correct.
The GS1000e has a Mahogany Housing and the GS2000e is a hybrid from Mahogany and Maple.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

I think the GS2000e was even the very first wooden hybrid produced by Grado.
But GS1000e (Mahogany) and GS3000e (Cocobolo) are solid wood.

The only two solid maple Grado headphones are the GH1 and The White Headphone.


----------



## jonathan c

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> That is not correct.
> The GS1000e has a Mahogany Housing and the GS2000e is a hybrid from Mahogany and Maple.


😵‍💫🤦🏻…you are right.


----------



## paulrbarnard

jonathan c said:


> 😵‍💫🤦🏻…you are right.


Mahogany and Maple do have a different expansion rate.  The problem is impacted by the relative orientation of the two woods.  If they align the grain direction before glueing the two parts together it should be fine. If they are sloppy and have the orientations different then the differential movement caused by changes in humidity could cause the join to fail.

When buying it would be worth looking closely at the cups to see if the grain structure is running in the same direction in both woods.  

In practice the problem should be less with two woods as apposed to a resin impregnated material/wood combination.  The resin impregnated material will be pretty immune to movement resulting in a larger relative movement compared to correctly aligned wood/wood.


----------



## newworld666

panoptikon said:


> While my impression is that the Stealth is technically superior to the GS3000e in most departments, complete locked-in instrument layering is not what Grado opt for in their headphones. I think the PS-series pursue that feature a little more, but what’s even more important is a life-like and natural impression of sound and music. Ultimately, wooden housing should be suboptimal for the kind of precision your asking about. Arguably, however, it contributes to a more holistic impression or music.



I agree with all these points .. I was wondering if somebody could try some balanced cable and noticed some improvements or not for the Grado concerning layering though it's, of course, not a big issue in real life. 
For sure, the Stealth is technically superior in most departments (though, for high frequencies, for my limited to 15khz ears, the Grado seems to offer some more details/presence than the stealth), which makes maybe music enjoyable.


----------



## Damien Grief

majo123 said:


> Personally I would say it's just bad luck... I think with the hemp it probably is a poor mix of resin on a batch i.e bonding agent possibly not enough or too big fibres between bond...with rs1x the cracks in the cocobolo unfortunately are maybe down to the wood itself and being a veneer, I read a long time ago about mahogany splitting as I had something doing this so did very little research and found this.
> https://www.acousticguitarforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=104360
> 
> The cocobolo ring coming away  could be a couple of things, possibly just poor bonding? But I would also be careful about treating both hemp and rs1x with anything, both of them use bonding agents and glue's and could react poorly to what ever is soaking in, breaking down bond.
> ...



It's common for products to get minor tweaks to address issues the longer they're on sale, too. Usually major issues (if they can be fixed) are more common in launch units of anything. Though, I've had my Hemps since launch and have had no issues with cracks or any other kind of issues with the wood. To add on to that, every product has a few defective units but for most, they're a very small minority of units. We'll have to see how the RS1x holds up, but I'm happy I waited 6+ months after launch to buy my pair.

I don't see myself ever coating any of my wood headphones in anything. I don't trust that it won't either change the sound properties of the wood or cause issues with the bonding between wood types down the line. Plus it changes the look of the headphone in most cases, even if it's subtle.


----------



## majo123

Damien Grief said:


> It's common for products to get minor tweaks to address issues the longer they're on sale, too. Usually major issues (if they can be fixed) are more common in launch units of anything. Though, I've had my Hemps since launch and have had no issues with cracks or any other kind of issues with the wood. To add on to that, every product has a few defective units but for most, they're a very small minority of units. We'll have to see how the RS1x holds up, but I'm happy I waited 6+ months after launch to buy my pair.
> 
> I don't see myself ever coating any of my wood headphones in anything. I don't trust that it won't either change the sound properties of the wood or cause issues with the bonding between wood types down the line. Plus it changes the look of the headphone in most cases, even if it's subtle.


Genuinely I'm not trying to worry anyone unduly...I have had my hemp for nearly a year through a pretty cold wet winter for the UK and now it's getting warm...no issues whatsoever .
And I'm sure lots of rs1x will be perfectly fine, as you say time will tell.


----------



## peterinvan

ledzep said:


> Mission accomplished added just a touch of loctite epoxy in the tiny gaps at base of connectors for extra strength nice and flush, the mini 3.5's fit a treat. One tip I can add is when you come to put the driver and cups back together don't add the fresh hot glue to the driver edge like the videos show on YouTube add it around the cup top about 5mm in so when you push the driver back in it fills the very small gap inbetween the two and also you get none coming out at the join it's much more secure and no mess, will add gimbals and band later and test out on balanced with the M17. A very easy mod to do and worthwhile.


Nice job.  Can you provide a link to the 3.5mm mono sockets you used?
Thanks


----------



## Damien Grief

majo123 said:


> Genuinely I'm not trying to worry anyone unduly...I have had my hemp for nearly a year through a pretty cold wet winter for the UK and now it's getting warm...no issues whatsoever .
> And I'm sure lots of rs1x will be perfectly fine, as you say time will tell.



Yeah. Plus people who have issues tend to be more vocal about them. And since audiophile headphones (and Grado specifically within that) are a niche community, you end up seeing more defective units.


----------



## TheRealDz

newworld666 said:


> I agree with all these points .. I was wondering if somebody could try some balanced cable and noticed some improvements or not for the Grado concerning layering though it's, of course, not a big issue in real life.
> For sure, the Stealth is technically superior in most departments (though, for high frequencies, for my limited to 15khz ears, the Grado seems to offer some more details/presence than the stealth), which makes maybe music enjoyable.



I wish I could speak about the gs3000e, but as for the RS1x, balanced does make a difference to my ears.  I converted mine to balanced myself. 

I initially scoffed at the $170 charge for Grado to convert to XLR, but I am now convinced that is the approximate improvement you get with balanced.  Ie, the increase in soundstaging and layering is about a $170 improvement if you were to consider the XLR version a "special edition".  I hope that makes sense...


----------



## funkymartyn

Stevko said:


> So the gold was «i» from 03-07?
> The other was not?


Just doing a Google.  And it says the gold came out in 2003.  And are the Improved version of the  sr325 .....hence the ,  I,    came out.


----------



## majo123

Damien Grief said:


> Yeah. Plus people who have issues tend to be more vocal about them. And since audiophile headphones (and Grado specifically within that) are a niche community, you end up seeing more defective units.


Your exactly right ...if I owned rs1x like I own hemp i would be worried if not before


----------



## T400

funkymartyn said:


> Just doing a Google.  And it says the gold came out in 2003.  And are the Improved version of the  sr325 .....hence the ,  I,    came out.


Although that is not consistent with the Grado timeline, which could be inaccurate (i.e., just missing the 'i').


----------



## T400 (Jul 5, 2022)

majo123 said:


> Your exactly right ...if I owned rs1x like I own hemp i would be worried if not before


The RS1x is now off my list as I'm not dropping $750 on something I hope will be o.k.

I would consider the hemp if it wasn't called 'hemp' with a pot leaf on the badge. I'm perfectly fine with the material itself and onboard with the legalization/decriminalization of marijuana and most other drugs, but it's not something I want displayed on my possessions. Then again, I don't wear clothing with brand names, logos or advertising. But I digress... Back to the Wilson Aqualung remix.


----------



## Stevko

T400 said:


> The RS1x is now off my list as I'm not dropping $750 on something that I hope will be o.k.
> 
> I would consider the hemp if it wasn't called 'hemp' with a pot leaf on the badge. I'm perfectly fine with the material itself and onboard with the legalization/decriminalization of marijuana and most other drugs, but it's not something I displayed on my possessions. Then again, I don't wear clothing plastered with brand names or advertising. But I digress... Back to the Wilson Aqualung remix.


You already own two great Grados!  
Check out DT1770/1990 instead 😛🤡


----------



## T400 (Jul 5, 2022)

Stevko said:


> You already own two great Grados!
> Check out DT1770/1990 instead 😛🤡


The SR325 50th and SR225e are indeed great. I'm no longer sure about the SR325x though. I could live with it if I didn't have the other two, but it's not great. Kind of like it has a face for radio.


----------



## peterinvan (Jul 5, 2022)

newworld666 said:


> I agree with all these points .. *I was wondering if somebody could try some balanced cable* and noticed some improvements or not for the Grado concerning layering though it's, of course, not a big issue in real life.
> For sure, the Stealth is technically superior in most departments (though, for high frequencies, for my limited to 15khz ears, the Grado seems to offer some more details/presence than the stealth), which makes maybe music enjoyable.


*RU6 with Grado SR325is Balanced*

I cut the cables coming out of the Grado cups just above the Y junction, and added 3.5mm Mono Sockets.
Using a 4.4mm "silver" cable from Meze, I am really enjoying the RU6/SR325is combo.  Volume around 30db.

Very realistic sound stage.  Accurate imaging and placement.  Good bass response (with new Grado flat pads).
No sibilance issues. Vocals are the most enjoyable of my HP collection. Lizz Wright fans:

https://tidal.com/browse/album/79138843


----------



## Plautus001

T400 said:


> The RS1x is now off my list as I'm not dropping $750 on something I hope will be o.k.
> 
> I would consider the hemp if it wasn't called 'hemp' with a pot leaf on the badge. I'm perfectly fine with the material itself and onboard with the legalization/decriminalization of marijuana and most other drugs, but it's not something I want displayed on my possessions. Then again, I don't wear clothing with brand names, logos or advertising. But I digress... Back to the Wilson Aqualung remix.


Agreed!


----------



## majo123

T400 said:


> The RS1x is now off my list as I'm not dropping $750 on something I hope will be o.k.
> 
> I would consider the hemp if it wasn't called 'hemp' with a pot leaf on the badge. I'm perfectly fine with the material itself and onboard with the legalization/decriminalization of marijuana and most other drugs, but it's not something I want displayed on my possessions. Then again, I don't wear clothing with brand names, logos or advertising. But I digress... Back to the Wilson Aqualung remix.


The hemp are very good and  i personally wouldn't rule them out because of a badge all though that is down to individual choice....I will still possibly consider rs1x too , but I agree for some it's a lot of money for potential problems even if very small amount of issues .... again if you go in knowing then I think it shouldn't be a problem as most who have had issues seem to be very soon or on purchase within warranty and as @Damien Grief said how many have purchased and been very happy? We are the small vocal community. ... but it would obviously make a few hesitant.


----------



## Plautus001

T400 said:


> The SR325 50th and SR225e are indeed great. I'm no longer sure about the SR325x though. I could live with it if I didn't have the other two, but it's not great. Kind of like it has a face for radio.


Really?  

The SR325X is one of my favorites of my 25+ headphones


----------



## majo123

Plautus001 said:


> Really?
> 
> The SR325X is one of my favorites of my 25+ headphones


Fantastic headphone  ... And a steal IMO


----------



## peterinvan

ledzep said:


> So I'm now a member of the grado club since I decided to test the grado waters with a set of 325x's on recommendation and a bit of reading up on, plus I got a set of mint condition open box for £190, which for the UK ( and our rip off prices) is pretty good. Parts in for the cable mod yesterday and the headphones have just been delivered to work now. Going with the 3.5mm socket as I'm not a fan of 2.5 plugs had to many included oyaide and furutech fail, question is do I go with the gold for a bit of bling or rhodium to keep it matching the cups ?


A word of caution trying to convert the Grado cable to balanced... the blue (ground) wires in both cables above the Y junction are joined inside the Y junction.  That is, you cannot cut off the 1/4" plug and add a balanced plug (XLR or 4.4mm).  See my balanced conversion post above.


----------



## clundbe1

Stevko said:


> So the gold was «i» from 03-07?
> The other was not?


Gold was 'i' 👍.


----------



## TheRealDz

peterinvan said:


> A word of caution trying to convert the Grado cable to balanced... the blue (ground) wires in both cables above the Y junction are joined inside the Y junction.  That is, you cannot cut off the 1/4" plug and add a balanced plug (XLR or 4.4mm).  See my balanced conversion post above.



You may have gotten a defective unit, as did @majo123.  

I was able to convert my RS1x to XLR without issue.  There were 4 blue wires, and my multimeter indicated that they were the "hot" ones.  I just needed to determine which 2 belonged to which channel.  I put my headphones on, and could hear clicking when I had the correct wires associated with the correct channel.

But then again, I am an amateur and could have just gotten lucky...


----------



## jonathan c

majo123 said:


> The hemp are very good and  i personally wouldn't rule them out because of a badge all though that is down to individual choice....I will still possibly consider rs1x too , but I agree for some it's a lot of money for potential problems even if very small amount of issues .... again if you go in knowing then I think it shouldn't be a problem as most who have had issues seem to be very soon or on purchase within warranty and as @Damien Grief said how many have purchased and been very happy? We are the small vocal community. ... but it would obviously make a few hesitant.


•  One could always remove the Hemp badge (hair dryer etc) and reattach the Hemp badge (for resale of the headphones) 🤷🏻‍♂️.
•  “Go in knowing” = KEY. [Knowledge of an issue _and _its frequency of occurrence.] No manufacturing process is perfect regardless of the mix of automation and manual assembly.
•  To completely shun a product because of a ‘defect rate’ _could _be premature unless: that rate is high and corrective measures are not in place.
•  In analogous fashion, keep in mind that life is the leading cause of death. Headphone audio is for enjoyment (hopefully of 🎼).


----------



## majo123

TheRealDz said:


> You may have gotten a defective unit, as did @majo123.
> 
> I was able to convert my RS1x to XLR without issue.  There were 4 blue wires, and my multimeter indicated that they were the "hot" ones.  I just needed to determine which 2 belonged to which channel.  I put my headphones on, and could hear clicking when I had the correct wires associated with the correct channel.
> 
> But then again, I am an amateur and could have just gotten lucky...


It seems all 325x are soldered in Y split or at least I know of 2 pairs for sure which would lead me to believe all....rs1x I can't speak for and your the only one I know who has balanced there's ...
Hopefully others will shed more light as more attempt.


----------



## T400 (Jul 5, 2022)

Plautus001 said:


> Really?
> 
> The SR325X is one of my favorites of my 25+ headphones


It just isn't great for me. I've tried F, L and G cushions, the different dacs & amps I have and can't find the right combo. The SR325 50th and SR225e work really well for my ears, brain and all of my gear. Oh well, can't win them all. I'll probably find another home for them if I can scare up another SR225e for my FM station. I don't want to take a chance on the SR225x.


----------



## majo123

jonathan c said:


> •  One could always remove the Hemp badge (hair dryer etc) and reattach the Hemp badge (for resale of the headphones) 🤷🏻‍♂️.
> •  “Go in knowing” = KEY. [Knowledge of an issue _and _its frequency of occurrence.] No manufacturing process is perfect regardless of the mix of automation and manual assembly.
> •  To completely shun a product because of a ‘defect rate’ _could _be premature unless: that rate is high and corrective measures are not in place.
> •  In analogous fashion, keep in mind that life is the leading cause of death. Headphone audio is for enjoyment (hopefully of 🎼).


Indeed ...if I had a pound for every fault I have had from any manufacturer on here it would buy my rs1x outright and some ..

I understand caution that's natural and for some understandably the cost won't be worth the risk, it's a lot of money to some...
But as far as I have seen about 2 or 3 pairs of hemp and similar quantity of rs1x have had splitting issues in one way or another (that I know of could be more) and that's it ...
We are a small group though so this equally could be good , bad or unlucky you decide.... but going on known quantity alone I it's very small.


----------



## Plautus001

T400 said:


> It just isn't great for me. I've tried F, L and G cushions, the different dacs & amps I have and can't find the right combo. The SR325 50th and SR225e work really well for my ears, brain and all of my gear. Oh well, can't win them all. I'll probably find another home for them if I can scare up another SR225e for my FM station. I don't want to take a chance on the SR225x.



That is why I often compare this hobby to wine tasting 🍷 🥂 ... we all experience them differently.


----------



## T400

Plautus001 said:


> That is why I often compare this hobby to wine tasting 🍷 🥂 ... we all experience them differently.


Definitely.


----------



## Damien Grief

jonathan c said:


> •  One could always remove the Hemp badge (hair dryer etc) and reattach the Hemp badge (for resale of the headphones) 🤷🏻‍♂️.
> •  “Go in knowing” = KEY. [Knowledge of an issue _and _its frequency of occurrence.] No manufacturing process is perfect regardless of the mix of automation and manual assembly.
> •  To completely shun a product because of a ‘defect rate’ _could _be premature unless: that rate is high and corrective measures are not in place.
> •  In analogous fashion, keep in mind that life is the leading cause of death. Headphone audio is for enjoyment (hopefully of 🎼).



Well said. I'm happy with my RS1x for now. They're stunning in person. I'll be disappointed if the defect rate ends up being high, but there's no indication of that right now. And I assume after 7-8 months, Grado would have gotten the manufacturing process for the layered design down well to prevent issues. I haven't had any major issues with any of the 4 pairs of Grado headphones I own and I trust Grado quite a bit. 

Also, the Hemps are amazing. One of Grado's more unique headphones. And they won't be around forever. I'm really glad I own them. The hemp leaf doesn't bother me at all but as mentioned, it's easy to take the badge off anyway.


----------



## ledzep

peterinvan said:


> Nice job.  Can you provide a link to the 3.5mm mono sockets you used?
> Thanks


They were stereo ones I used and joined  the ring and sleeve together. Amazon have them in silver or gold used them a few times on various projects, decent quality and a secure click when pushing in the cable connectors.


----------



## ledzep

And being the sort of person who likes to utilise off cuts .....


I give you the grado 6.35 to 4.4mm cable for my tube amp ( when I actually finish building it )


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> And being the sort of person who likes to utilise off cuts .....
> 
> 
> I give you the grado 6.35 to 4.4mm cable for my tube amp ( when I actually finish building it )


Nice to see the 325x cable not going to waste.


----------



## ekolite

majo123 said:


> Nice to see the 325x cable not going to waste.


It turned out I got the hemps with old style cable.  Kind of relieved more than anything.


----------



## ledzep

Another interesting mod I've seen without opening the cups, looks like the long stem mmcx females will fit secure in the cups, might have to get me some more grados ! 

Imo cables need stripping down to just the cores and shorter.

Connectors fitted and cables to be pushed inside the cup holes ( too much wire to be pushed in though, you only want 1" and no more.

Looking pretty good.

Nice ! Minus the purple pads


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> Another interesting mod I've seen without opening the cups, looks like the long stem mmcx females will fit secure in the cups, might have to get me some more grados !
> 
> Imo cables need stripping down to just the cores and shorter.
> 
> ...


Yeah simple push in , nice though and probably the safest way to do a hemp... can't remember where read exactly but apparently pretty fibrous and delicate stuff to drill out.


----------



## ledzep

majo123 said:


> Nice to see the 325x cable not going to waste.


Those gimbals have been dispatched so they will be some more free parts coming your way.
Quick question, out of the 60 / 80 / 225 drivers which are the better ones to get. Looking at some wood cups that I'm going to build up a set to test the wood waters.


----------



## majo123 (Jul 5, 2022)

ledzep said:


> Those gimbals have been dispatched so they will be some more free parts coming your way.
> Quick question, out of the 60 / 80 / 225 drivers which are the better ones to get. Looking at some wood cups that I'm going to build up a set to test the wood waters.


Can't comment on the 60 or the 225 X but the 80x are pretty good for the money IMO and definitely worth a mod infact I actually think they may benefit from it.... they leak a hell of a lot of sound more than any grado I own and maybe it would dampen it a bit plus smooth the treble out a tad not that it's bad in anyway but compared to higher models you notice the difference and I think its possibly (not definitely) the cheaper light thin plastic having not as good resonance. 
Don't get me wrong these are fantastic cans at there price and above anyway.

And thanks my friend, sending you a quick link pm that may interest.


----------



## majo123

ekolite said:


> It turned out I got the hemps with old style cable.  Kind of relieved more than anything.


Well I'm glad you're pleased ...the X series cable is very stiff and the hemp are definitely the lightest.
Are you enjoying them? Didn't you have them before?


----------



## ledzep

majo123 said:


> Can't comment on the 60 or the 225 X but the 80x are pretty good for the money IMO and definitely worth a mod infact I actually think they may benefit from it.... they leak a hell of a lot of sound more than any grado I own and maybe it would dampen it a bit plus smooth the treble out a tad not that it's bad in anyway but compared to higher models you notice the difference and I think its possibly (not definitely) the cheaper light thin plastic having not as good resonance.
> Don't get me wrong these are fantastic cans at there price and above anyway.
> 
> And thanks my friend, sending you a quick link pm that may interest.


In the watched list now


----------



## majo123

The hemp are definitely one of the best looking IMO 

Look how nice these cups are.


----------



## Damien Grief

majo123 said:


> The hemp are definitely one of the best looking IMO
> 
> Look how nice these cups are.



So good. And I love that every pair looks a bit different. Really just wish the gimbals were metal.


----------



## majo123

Damien Grief said:


> So good. And I love that every pair looks a bit different. Really just wish the gimbals were metal.


Yeah this one deserves it!


----------



## majo123

Infact they all deserve it...


----------



## jonathan c

G######it, we demand it! 😡🤪


----------



## majo123

jonathan c said:


> G######it, we demand it! 😡


Il get my ex on it ...very demanding


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Damien Grief said:


> And I love that every pair looks a bit different. Really just wish the gimbals were metal.



I agree to that.

I think from a certain price point the gimbals really should be metal.
I could maybe agree that starting with the SR325 all should have metal gimbals.

All my GH series headphones come without metal gimbals which is a shame for such headphones and for their price.
But I still love all of them of course.


----------



## ledzep

Just borrowed this off a friend as he keeps on saying its a cracking amp for the price, he's right it's a superb sounding amp with the 325x's clear highs and bang on mids with a tight low end hint of warmth and punchy, an hour in and I bought one myself. Comes with a set of EHX tubes 12BH7 as the power tube and a 12AU7 as the pre amp, made my 900mk2's sound stella as  well, a recommended purchase ! 
I did take it to pieces as well just to see the internal quality and can confirm it's very well made not just slapped together.


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> Just borrowed this off a friend as he keeps on saying its a cracking amp for the price, he's right it's a superb sounding amp with the 325x's clear highs and bang on mids with a tight low end hint of warmth and punchy, an hour in and I bought one myself. Comes with a set of EHX tubes 12BH7 as the power tube and a 12AU7 as the pre amp, made my 900mk2's sound stella as  well, a recommended purchase !
> I did take it to pieces as well just to see the internal quality and can confirm it's very well made not just slapped together.


What is the amp?


----------



## jonathan c




----------



## T400 (Jul 6, 2022)

T400 said:


> It just isn't great for me. I've tried F, L and G cushions, the different dacs & amps I have and can't find the right combo. The SR325 50th and SR225e work really well for my ears, brain and all of my gear. Oh well, can't win them all. I'll probably find another home for them if I can scare up another SR225e for my FM station. I don't want to take a chance on the SR225x.


The SR325x with G cushions is somewhat better relative to L for my FM listening station. Bass is too boomy with F. Could be a good (enough) use for the x.


----------



## T400

jonathan c said:


>


Receives my award for ugliest amp.


----------



## mbwilson111

T400 said:


> Receives my award for ugliest amp.


I think it is cute!


----------



## ledzep

T400 said:


> Receives my award for ugliest amp.


Yeah, luckily we listen through our ears and not eyes.


----------



## Rebel Chris

Reminds me of this...


----------



## ledzep

Laugh all you want but as soon as I hit 88 on the volume dial .........
Voila ! 

A time machine appears 👍


----------



## Damien Grief

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I agree to that.
> 
> I think from a certain price point the gimbals really should be metal.
> I could maybe agree that starting with the SR325 all should have metal gimbals.
> ...



I would say everything above the SR line should have metal gimbals. And so should every special edition. All the SR models are kind of viewed as the entry to Grado and are cheaper than anything in the other lines.


----------



## majo123

I bought a fiio k3 dock amp years ago for my x7mk ii.... looked lovely, hissed more than a rattlesnake with hemorrhoids sounded awful! ...
I would take ugly and sounds good every time.


----------



## jonathan c (Jul 6, 2022)

T400 said:


> Receives my award for ugliest amp.


Heads up, Grado Fan Club! There is _ugleee _and there is _cuuute…. _try Hemp with either 🤣🤣🤣_

_


----------



## majo123

Jesus! Is that wiring!....


----------



## Stevko

majo123 said:


> Jesus! Is that wiring!....


What amp is it?


----------



## jonathan c

Stevko said:


> What amp is it?


Some homemade special probably built during a hangover…🤢🥵…


----------



## JLoud

jonathan c said:


> Heads up, Grado Fan Club! There is _ugleee _and there is _cuuute…. _try Hemp with either 🤣🤣🤣__


That takes point to point wiring to a whole new level. Use as little wire as possible, no wasteful wire routing for me! No sir e bob!🤪


----------



## majo123

jonathan c said:


> Heads up, Grado Fan Club! There is _ugleee _and there is _cuuute…. _try Hemp with either 🤣🤣🤣__





jonathan c said:


> Some homemade special probably built during a hangover…🤢🥵…


Blind drunk


----------



## majo123

JLoud said:


> That takes point to point wiring to a whole new level. Use as little wire as possible, no wasteful wire routing for me! No sir e bob!🤪


Might get a bit of crosstalk lol


----------



## T400 (Jul 6, 2022)

ledzep said:


> Yeah, luckily we listen through our ears and not eyes.


Some of us may listen with our wallets.


----------



## jonathan c

majo123 said:


> I would take ugly and sounds good every time.


…only for headphone amplifiers 😂😂…


----------



## majo123

jonathan c said:


> …only for headphone amplifiers 😂😂…


----------



## ledzep

T400 said:


> Some of us may listen with our wallets.


Does that add more bass ? 🤣


----------



## Rebel Chris

Jason Stoddard said:


> I turned it on, waited until the tubes started glowing, and heard the relay click in. Time for a listen.
> 
> For the heck of it, I started with the Grado Hemp, a headphone I know well.
> 
> ...


Jason Stoddard used a Grade Hemp for testing the new 10 tubes headphone amp Folkvangr. 

Somebody here did buy it? I'm really tempted to try it out..


----------



## ledzep

@majo123
Further to our conversation on the drivers for the wood cup mod ( your suggestions 80x ) what do you think the 325x drivers will bring instead of the 80x's.
Ie similar to the alu' 325's or different ?


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> @majo123
> Further to our conversation on the drivers for the wood cup mod ( your suggestions 80x ) what do you think the 325x drivers will bring instead of the 80x's.
> Ie similar to the alu' 325's or different ?


Different ...325x drivers are better in many ways, punchy bass, better depth, better staging more refined treble and just a more refined sound, IMO it's noticeable and easily hear which is the better driver .... but the 80x are honestly great little cans and even though I personally believe 325x to be superior and I would most definitely recommend them over the 80x in most ways the 80x being not so punchy are maybe at times a more relaxed listen and less in your face which I think at times is there tick above....I can honestly say I think 80x like 325x are in there own way just as good , you will definitely get a more higher end sound from 325x but the 80x are no slouch , extremely light and more comfortable than 325x ...It wouldn't surprise me if some prefer the 80 X because of less in your face sound and comfort


----------



## Freia

Hello fellow Grado enthusiasts. Any recommendations if I want to upgrade from HF2? 
They are my daily drivers, but in a recent side by side comparison with my Alessendro Ms1i, I had to admit I enjoyed the latter more.
Indeed, in terms of technicality, the HF2 is superior, however :
-Vocals are a bit pushed back, with some instruments being more forward. Wished vocals would be more prominent. 
-Its a bit too crowded, or should I say boomy? Not sure if its the emphasis on the bass that causes this. 
- The Ms1, is more airy and not as congested, resulting in a more non-fatiguing experience. Overall I prefer the balance the Ms1 offers. The HF2 has a more harder, rigid sound if that makes sense.
- A bit heavy, sometimes the comfort really matters.


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> @majo123
> Further to our conversation on the drivers for the wood cup mod ( your suggestions 80x ) what do you think the 325x drivers will bring instead of the 80x's.
> Ie similar to the alu' 325's or different ?


If you do mod an 80X don't change the headband.... it's brilliant very comfortable.
If you want a more high end sound do a 325x mod but the 80 X are very good and at the price worth a punt ..
Others or yourself may disagree  , I feel a lot of differences with grado are more about refinement as you step up , yes the sigs do change but it's like the openess, clarity and even the Seperation are similar all though again it mostly gets better as you go up the chain .


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> @majo123
> Further to our conversation on the drivers for the wood cup mod ( your suggestions 80x ) what do you think the 325x drivers will bring instead of the 80x's.
> Ie similar to the alu' 325's or different ?


If you go to your local richer sounds, you can audition, 80x and 225x and 325x ...325x will stand out but the other 2 are very good.


----------



## jonathan c

ledzep said:


> Does that add more bass ? 🤣


Hell no, the wallet gets EQ’ed perfectly flat 🤣💸😳😫😭…


----------



## rocketron

Freia said:


> Hello fellow Grado enthusiasts. Any recommendations if I want to upgrade from HF2?
> They are my daily drivers, but in a recent side by side comparison with my Alessendro Ms1i, I had to admit I enjoyed the latter more.
> Indeed, in terms of technicality, the HF2 is superior, however :
> -Vocals are a bit pushed back, with some instruments being more forward. Wished vocals would be more prominent.
> ...


I owned the HF2 and MS1 at the same time and preferred the MS1.
Today I still use the HF3 and enjoy them.
Currently waiting for some GS3000e cups from earphones diy which shall receive some old MS1 drivers.

I started looking at modding Grados again after Ledzeps build.
I blame him 😂 .
If I remember rightfully the MS1 used a Grado SR225 driver.
You could mod your MS1 with wooden cups?
Try looking at Turbulent Labs
Or earphone diy labs.

Shall run the GS3000e build with a mmcx detachable cables.

I will post pictures when I receive the cups.


----------



## T400

jonathan c said:


> Hell no, the wallet gets EQ’ed perfectly flat 🤣💸😳😫😭…


Nice!


----------



## majo123

Decided to put the 80x on after posting about them...
Astonishingly good and really nice cans, well worth it imo.


I love these simply because they sound so good at so little cost and definitely a keeper and the cable isn't as thick as the 325x.


----------



## T400

majo123 said:


> Decided to put the 80x on after posting about them...
> Astonishingly good and really nice cans, well worth it imo.
> 
> I love these simply because they sound so good at so little cost and definitely a keeper and the cable isn't as thick as the 325x.


The 325x cable is a bit unruly (wearing them now).


----------



## jonathan c

T400 said:


> The 325x cable is a bit unruly (wearing them now).


🤔…just the cable?…🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## T400

jonathan c said:


> 🤔…just the cable?…🤷🏻‍♂️


Well... with G cushions they (SR325x) work pretty well for my FM station. With this lowish-fi medium, the wider soundstage (correct term?) improves sound quality overall. I hadn't tried this combo yet, if I recall correctly. It borders on pleasant.


----------



## Plautus001

ledzep said:


> @majo123
> Further to our conversation on the drivers for the wood cup mod ( your suggestions 80x ) what do you think the 325x drivers will bring instead of the 80x's.
> Ie similar to the alu' 325's or different ?


I do not think the SRX series drivers vary too much... Does anyone have proof the drivers vary much?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Plautus001 said:


> I do not think the SRX series drivers vary too much...


That is my understanding as well. Same for the e drivers.


----------



## protoss (Jul 6, 2022)

I frankenstein my HP1000.
Turbulent XL leather headband $60
Dekoni velour pads $60
Allen Key set $15 - I have to buy a damn set to get the proper key to remove the band.


----------



## jonathan c

Plautus001 said:


> I do not think the SRX series drivers vary too much... Does anyone have proof the drivers vary much?


The Grado Labs website states that the headphone drivers are matched to within 0.05 dB.


----------



## Plautus001

jonathan c said:


> The Grado Labs website states that the headphone drivers are matched to within 0.05 dB.



Sure, that speaks to driver tolerance, not tone.

For example, Grado Black and Green phono cartridges are the same, except the Greens are said to have better tolerance.  Same goes for the Red/Blue and Silver/Gold cartridges.

So does this mean the SRX headphone drivers are similar except the higher tier models better matched higher tolerance drivers?


----------



## majo123

Personally I think you can hear the difference in driver between 80x and 325x  mainly in distortion, I would be surprised if they are truly identical, definitely similar though and obviously other factors come into play, like dampening resonance etc   ...as you go up the line though I'm not sure as with the x series I have only tried the 325x, maybe including 80x they are all just better tuned as you go up the ladder? But I could of sworn I read something somewhere like "specially designed," for a certain X model? ... don't quote me on this though as it's just a thought .
Also in previous posts when I have said "better driver" I mean in performance not necessarily as in different, but I still think just from a listening perspective they possibly are but again don't quote me.


----------



## qua2k

rocketron said:


> You could mod your MS1 with wooden cups?


I did this very thing with an MS1i and rosewood cups. They were great headphones when I owned them, definitely recommend.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Damien Grief said:


> I would say everything above the SR line should have metal gimbals. And so should every special edition. All the SR models are kind of viewed as the entry to Grado and are cheaper than anything in the other lines.



I could fully agree to that.


----------



## ekolite (Jul 7, 2022)

majo123 said:


> Well I'm glad you're pleased ...the X series cable is very stiff and the hemp are definitely the lightest.
> Are you enjoying them? Didn't you have them before?


Hello again.  I have 2 pair now.  I opened the box for inspection of the cable design and they are nice and squeaky so they are definitely new.  I ordered them on audio advisor without knowing which cable I was getting for sure but they were on sale.  I actually ordered another brand new sealed portable panasonic CD player made in about 2000 so I should be good to go for 20 years I hope.


----------



## ekolite

Although I do prefer cd physical media.  This may change within the next few years and I can get a beautiful astell & kern player like you have.  This is only because some artists are remastering titles and only putting them on streaming and vinyl.  Or for download purchase which I could probably find several stores for all my music on one of those players.


----------



## majo123

ekolite said:


> Although I do prefer cd physical media.  This may change within the next few years and I can get a beautiful astell & kern player like you have.  This is only because some artists are remastering titles and only putting them on streaming and vinyl.  Or for download purchase which I could probably find several stores for all my music on one of those players.


My player is a titanium cayin n6ii ro1 ..... and can't recommend enough.
Limited edition though.


----------



## ekolite (Jul 7, 2022)

majo123 said:


> My player is a titanium cayin n6ii ro1 ..... and can't recommend enough.
> Limited edition though.


Ahh ok.  I remember wanting a Cayin CD player back in early 2000s but never could afford.  I think it was like 3 k though or something. I read reviews on that dap with that motherboard. Yep,  looks like you got a real special one there.


----------



## fanteskiller

Wanna to try RS1X but can hardly find it on classifieds.


----------



## majo123

ekolite said:


> Ahh ok.  I remember wanting a Cayin CD player back in early 2000s but never could afford.  I think it was like 3 k though or something. I read reviews on that dap with that motherboard. Yep,  looks like you got a real special one there.


It's fantastic truly...I have owned a lot of daps over the years but audio wise it's by far the best I have owned.


----------



## T400 (Jul 7, 2022)

Today I scored another pair of NOS SR225e from Elusive Disc. These are made for my brain, sound dynamite with the Fulla E and lightweight so I can wear them for hours (unlike the heavy SR325). They can be ignored while listening to music, which is really kind of the point. Perfect! Plastics makes it possible! 

I wasn't willing to take a chance on the SR225x since the SR325x hasn't really panned out for me and will need a new home at some point. SR325 50th is still my best for FM as they provide the perfect EQ for my FM brain, so they will stay.

Endgame for me. Going with what works and back to listening to and learning about music. Thanks for the advice and see you in other threads. Stay tuned for an unloved equipment fire sale. 🧑‍🚒


----------



## ledzep

Anyone had experience with the Turbulent X Driver


----------



## jonathan c

fanteskiller said:


> Wanna to try RS1X but can hardly find it on classifieds.


What does that tell you?🤔


----------



## ledzep

jonathan c said:


> What does that tell you?🤔


There all back at grado  getting the woods reworked due to splitting 🤣


----------



## ledzep

protoss said:


> I frankenstein my HP1000.
> Turbulent XL leather headband $60
> Dekoni velour pads $60
> Allen Key set $15 - I have to buy a damn set to get the proper key to remove the band.


What's your take on the dekoni's ?


----------



## ledzep

ledzep said:


> There all back at grado  getting the woods reworked due to splitting 🤣


Just to clarify I have no knowledge of this whatsoever and it is pure speculation on my behalf and have no affiliation with grado repair workshops, I repeat there is no wood pandemic !


----------



## Damien Grief

ledzep said:


> What's your take on the dekoni's ?



I have a pair I use with my Hemps. I love them. Super comfortable and they still sound great. The velour pads (like the one in that photo) are the only ones I've tried so far though. I also have a pair of the fenestrated sheepskin ones that I bought at the same time but haven't tried yet. I liked the normal velour ones on the Hemps so much that I didn't bother trying the sheepskin and am not sure which of my other Grados to try them on now.


----------



## TheRealDz

ledzep said:


> Anyone had experience with the Turbulent X Driver



I just built a custom Frankengrado with the Turbulent X driver as the basis. 

It has driving, powerful bass and its tone is warmer and more forgiving than my RS1x.  Its warmer tone creates solid images.  However, the RS1x is more neutral and resolving, and has a larger soundstage and better layering.  The X sounds better on poorly recorded tracks. 

Of course it is not an apples to apples comparison, since the RS1x is layered wood, and my X is aluminum - so who knows what role the drivers play vs metal/wood bodies. 

My perfect headphones would have the RS1x resolution and soundstaging, but the X's bass and warmth.

The X driver's orange color is kinda cool though 😁


----------



## ledzep

TheRealDz said:


> I just built a custom Frankengrado with the Turbulent X driver as the basis.
> 
> It has driving, powerful bass and its tone is warmer and more forgiving than my RS1x.  Its warmer tone creates solid images.  However, the RS1x is more neutral and resolving, and has a larger soundstage and better layering.  The X sounds better on poorly recorded tracks.
> 
> ...


Originally i was going to get a set of 80x's and use the driver in a turbulent wood cup and get some shipibo gimbals etc but add that all up and your heading close to hemp territory, I still have a desire to make up a set so using the turb x drivers seems a better option.


----------



## protoss

ledzep said:


> What's your take on the dekoni's ?


The dekoni velour is the best pads out of the range. It is the closest to the flat pads. The flatpads are slightly better sounding but the comfort on the dekoni is amazing. I recommend.


----------



## Damien Grief

TheRealDz said:


> I just built a custom Frankengrado with the Turbulent X driver as the basis.
> 
> It has driving, powerful bass and its tone is warmer and more forgiving than my RS1x.  Its warmer tone creates solid images.  However, the RS1x is more neutral and resolving, and has a larger soundstage and better layering.  The X sounds better on poorly recorded tracks.
> 
> ...



I'd like to make a custom headphone using that driver some day. I bought a lot of Turbulent Labs stuff for my SR225e mod - the headband and wood cups were the two big ones. But I've always wondered what their driver sounded like and how it'd be to make a full custom headphone with them.



protoss said:


> The dekoni velour is the best pads out of the range. It is the closest to the flat pads. The flatpads are slightly better sounding but the comfort on the dekoni is amazing. I recommend.



Agreed. That's why I think they work so well on the Hemps - since they come with F pads.


----------



## funkymartyn

About time for a Grado tidy up and mark my cases , so I know which ones are which  lol  and a few sennheiser can't go amiss .  Had the HD580 from new years ago.  Just bought the HD660s .  And the HD569 ( closed back )   I do like moving between these brands fir now . With or without amps ....


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

My Grado family is growing further. 

Just ordered Hemp and SR80x both as "return" and therefore with reduced price.
SR80x will be my first "standard" Grado as well as my first not wooden Grado.
All other 5 models are wooden limited editions.


----------



## Damien Grief

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> My Grado family is growing further.
> 
> Just ordered Hemp and SR80x both as "return" and therefore with reduced price.
> SR80x will be my first "standard" Grado as well as my first not wooden Grado.
> All other 5 models are wooden limited editions.



Which other ones do you already have?


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Damien Grief said:


> Which other ones do you already have?



GH1 (2 copies)
GH2 (2 copies)
GH4
The White Headphone

I really love all of them.

Next week arriving (ordered today):
The Hemp Headphone
SR80x


----------



## Damien Grief

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> GH1 (2 copies)
> GH2 (2 copies)
> GH4
> The White Headphone
> ...



Very nice. I've always been curious about the White Headphone. Never had a chance to hear one though. 

That said, I've been super happy with my Hemps. I'm sure you'll enjoy them.


----------



## Zachik

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> GH1 (2 copies)
> GH2 (2 copies)
> GH4
> The White Headphone
> ...


How different (sound wise) are GH1, GH2 and GH4?  
Asking because I have a GH2, and wonder whether it makes sense to hunt for a GH1 or GH4...


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Damien Grief said:


> Very nice. I've always been curious about the White Headphone. Never had a chance to hear one though.
> 
> That said, I've been super happy with my Hemps. I'm sure you'll enjoy them.



I am super happy with my White Headphone (and the GH headphones also of course).
I hope I will like the Hemp as much as my other Grado headphones.
The more I did read about the Hemp, the less I could resist until today I really did it.


----------



## majo123

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I am super happy with my White Headphone (and the GH headphones also of course).
> I hope I will like the Hemp as much as my other Grado headphones.
> The more I did read about the Hemp, the less I could resist until today I really did it.





Resistance is futile. .


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Zachik said:


> How different (sound wise) are GH1, GH2 and GH4?
> Asking because I have a GH2, and wonder whether it makes sense to hunt for a GH1 or GH4...



For my ears they sound quite similar.
There are differences of course, but for me they are minor.
Please be aware that I did not do any deep A/B comparisons.
I prefer the GH1 but I could live with any of them as my one and only headphone if necessary.
For me the GH1 has the better bass (little less compared to the others, more realistic or natural).
Many others seem to prefer GH2 or GH4, but my favourite within the heritage series is the GH1.
If you are looking for a different sound compared to your GH2, I think it does not make sense because for me they are too close to each other sound wise.
I am perfectly fine with that because I like the different looks and different woods so much that for me it is worth to have them all.


----------



## Rebel Chris

Funny, for me the GH2 is the best looking/sounding.

GH1, GH2 and GH4 sound is very close each other.


----------



## Zachik

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> There are differences of course, but for me they are minor.





Rebel Chris said:


> GH1, GH2 and GH4 sound is very close each other.



Thanks guys!! Much appreciated.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Rebel Chris said:


> Funny, for me the GH2 is the best looking/sounding.
> 
> GH1, GH2 and GH4 sound is very close each other.



I agree that sound of all three is very close to each other as I already mentioned.

But I clearly prefer the GH1 from both sound as well as looks.
I am not a big fan of the cocobolo wood regarding how it looks.
I really love the maple wood and I also prefer the shape of the GH1 cups over the GH2 or GH4 cups.

I think it is good that we have different preferences and all of them have their fans. 

You cannot go wrong with either (or is "any" the better word here?) of the GH series headphones!


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Zachik said:


> Thanks guys!! Much appreciated.



You are welcome.
I am always happy if I can be from any help 

That is one reason why we are all here I guess.


----------



## Delmonaco

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Next week arriving (ordered today):
> The Hemp Headphone
> SR80x



What a nice purchase! I would love to hear your impressions of the SR80x. I`m loving mine, it became smoothier after one week. It's not fair to compare with it's bigger brothers, but its adorable for what it is, really digging the more clean and revealing signature.

It's really cool to be able to keep changing them. It somehow enhance how amazing the SR325x is. I keep getting my jaw dropped by it even after so long time.

My hand is itching about Hemp or RS2x, that I think is more beautiful, but the amount of praise to Hemp also makes me feel too bad to be left out without it.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

majo123 said:


> Resistance is futile. .



True words


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Delmonaco said:


> but the amount of praise to Hemp also makes me feel too bad to be left out without it



I know this feeling 
This is one of the main reasons why I could not resist.


----------



## jonathan c

majo123 said:


> Resistance is futile. .


There is an echo in this thread 🤣:


----------



## Damien Grief (Jul 8, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> There is an echo in this thread 🤣:




Why not both?


----------



## ekolite

majo123 said:


> Resistance is futile. .


That’s a looker! (Whistles)


----------



## jonathan c (Jul 8, 2022)

Grado RS1x / Schiit Lyr 3 / Ken-Rad 6C5 tubes / @Deyan - built adapter. Cast aside the notion that RS1x is bass-shy…revel in THE sound…An unbelievably fertile combination of gear!


----------



## Plautus001

Just got in from listening to SR60E on my Fiio 5 mkiii.  

Sometimes it's easy to forget how great ALL Grado headphones can be.  

Tracy Chapman, Dylan, ZZ Top, and finally AC/DC Powerage... finishes, lugs, drivers, headbands,  and pads are cool, but music is better 🎶 🎵 🎸


----------



## jonathan c

Plautus001 said:


> Just got in from listening to SR60E on my Fiio 5 mkiii.
> 
> Sometimes it's easy to forget how great ALL Grado headphones can be.
> 
> Tracy Chapman, Dylan, ZZ Top, and finally AC/DC Powerage... finishes, lugs, drivers, headbands,  and pads are cool, but music is better 🎶 🎵 🎸


…the means and the ends…


----------



## majo123

jonathan c said:


> There is an echo in this thread 🤣:



I look at it more like "great minds" 

Or is it "dumb luck?"*🤪*


----------



## majo123

Plautus001 said:


> Just got in from listening to SR60E on my Fiio 5 mkiii.
> 
> Sometimes it's easy to forget how great ALL Grado headphones can be.
> 
> Tracy Chapman, Dylan, ZZ Top, and finally AC/DC Powerage... finishes, lugs, drivers, headbands,  and pads are cool, but music is better 🎶 🎵 🎸


The 80x are brilliant for the silly money I paid , of course my 325X are better but the 80x are still very nice cans and I was genuinely shocked how good seeing I paid £50 second hand like new.... bargain at full price


----------



## majo123

I honestly would like to try 225x as well, , Amazon UK have them quite cheap at the moment .... but I have way too many Grado as is! Lol...and my resistance isn't futile, I think,?? 
Especially as I know that I'm probably going down rs2x or 1x rd at some point..


----------



## Damien Grief

jonathan c said:


> Grado RS1x / Schiit Lyr 3 / Ken-Rad 6C5 tubes / @Deyan - built adapter. Cast aside the notion that RS1x is bass-shy…revel in THE sound…An unbelievably fertile combination of gear!



That's a sexy setup.


----------



## ekolite

majo123 said:


> I honestly would like to try 225x as well, , Amazon UK have them quite cheap at the moment .... but I have way too many Grado as is! Lol...and my resistance isn't futile, I think,??
> Especially as I know that I'm probably going down rs2x or 1x rd at some point..


225e’s as well are amazing headphones.  Maybe a bit more detail in the top end compared to hemps with an enhanced soundstage from the l pads.  One of my favorites and in fact the 225e is what convinced me I will ALWAYS stick with Grado.


----------



## ledzep

I think I need to be a bit more search specific when looking for hemp headphones on fleabay


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> I think I need to be a bit more search specific when looking for hemp headphones on fleabay




Somehow I think this isn't what your looking for either


----------



## ledzep

Wife's off shopping with her friends today so that gives me a 6 hour window to do some browsing 👍 turbulent times here we come !


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

majo123 said:


> Somehow I think this isn't what your looking for either


That might be my new avatar 😁


----------



## majo123

Joaquin Dinero said:


> That might be my new avatar 😁


Knock yourself out ..(not literally lol)


----------



## ekolite

majo123 said:


> Somehow I think this isn't what your looking for either


Ultrasones… would love to go back and try another one of their top models. That is hilarious!


----------



## jonathan c (Jul 9, 2022)

ledzep said:


> Wife's off shopping with her friends today so that gives me a 6 hour window to do some browsing 👍 turbulent times here we come !


Only six hours?… window ⬆️, wallet ⬇️.


----------



## chesebert

ledzep said:


> Wife's off shopping with her friends today so that gives me a 6 hour window to do some browsing 👍 turbulent times here we come !


If you would only provide your gear list we can definitely help you empty your wallet


----------



## jonathan c

chesebert said:


> If you would only provide your gear list we can definitely help you empty your wallet


Emptiness is a given, it’s the ‘vacuum velocity’  where our help comes in 🤣.


----------



## whirlwind

My son has moved back home for a while.  I was going to listen to his 225i that I bought him years ago...unfortunately we all know what happens to these pads after some time.
I will have to buy some new pads and give them a listen on the SET amp.


----------



## ekolite

Anyone here ever try Auric Illuminator on cds? Stuff makes your CD player sounds like twice the player it was.  Fantastic stuff.


----------



## ledzep (Jul 9, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> Only six hours?… window ⬆️, wallet ⬇️.


I work fast, 15 mins tops and I'll have clicked buy now on all my saved baskets and as long as I'm under what the wife spends on her shopping trip I'm laughing.
Well that's my theory of relativity


----------



## chesebert

ledzep said:


> I work fast, 15 mins tops and I'll have clicked buy now on all my saved baskets and as long as I'm under what the wife spends on her shopping trip I'm laughing.


The real good source-related stuff you can't buy online - you are not doing this right


----------



## jonathan c

ledzep said:


> Well that's my theory of relativity.


…spend more quickly than my closest relative…💸💸💸


----------



## Damien Grief

ekolite said:


> 225e’s as well are amazing headphones.  Maybe a bit more detail in the top end compared to hemps with an enhanced soundstage from the l pads.  One of my favorites and in fact the 225e is what convinced me I will ALWAYS stick with Grado.



I loved my 225e. But once I got the PS500e and the Hemps, I never really used them anymore. So I modded them with wood cups, a new cable, metal gimbals, etc.


----------



## ekolite

Damien Grief said:


> I loved my 225e. But once I got the PS500e and the Hemps, I never really used them anymore. So I modded them with wood cups, a new cable, metal gimbals, etc.


They were good headphones that turned into a great adventure sounds like!


----------



## Damien Grief

ekolite said:


> They were good headphones that turned into a great adventure sounds like!



For sure! I had fun. Had never modded a headphone before and it was easier than I thought it'd be. The hardest part was getting the plastic cups apart.


----------



## ekolite

Damien Grief said:


> For sure! I had fun. Had never modded a headphone before and it was easier than I thought it'd be. The hardest part was getting the plastic cups apart.


I find that the modding community is very rich and still ripe with Grado fans.  I personally would never do it.  Probably…


----------



## ledzep

Notice anything different ?


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> Notice any





ledzep said:


> Notice anything different ?


Maybe headband?


----------



## ledzep

majo123 said:


> Maybe headband?


Guess again


----------



## majo123

ekolite said:


> I find that the modding community is very rich and still ripe with Grado fans.  I personally would never do it.  Probably…


You say that now.... then the next step a Dremel


----------



## ledzep

ekolite said:


> I find that the modding community is very rich and still ripe with Grado fans.  I personally would never do it.  Probably…


If in doubt do it anyway


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> Guess again


 I was going to guess Gimbals at first but not certain its not light shimmer?


----------



## ledzep

No gimbals are in transit should be here by tues


----------



## ledzep

Stock


----------



## ledzep

Mine


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> Mine


Ahh you bought more! .... don't tell me wood mod?


----------



## LaVey1999

ledzep said:


> Mine


Wireless


----------



## ledzep




----------



## ledzep

Have we caught up yet ?


----------



## majo123

Funny enough I have mine on right now.

God these are good ... anyone who has hemp need to try these too (yes I am facilitating)
Awesome cans....


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


>


Ah penny has dropped ...silver middle, are these different,?


----------



## ledzep

majo123 said:


> Ah penny has dropped ...silver middle, are these different,?


Nope same ones, just wiped off the silver with an alcohol wipe and then just airfix silver paint over the disc and then just wiped over again with the alcohol wipe on the raised bit


----------



## LaVey1999

ledzep said:


> Nope same ones, just wiped off the silver with an alcohol wipe and then just airfix silver paint over the disc and then just wiped over again with the alcohol wipe on the raised bit


They're no cables on your Grado. Normally they're attached under these plates or not?


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> Nope same ones, just wiped off the silver with an alcohol wipe and then just airfix silver paint over the disc and then just wiped over again with the alcohol wipe on the raised bit


Neat trick....me thinks you may have modded before


----------



## ledzep

LaVey1999 said:


> They're no cables on your Grado. Normally they're attached under these plates or not?



Cables go here


----------



## ledzep

majo123 said:


> Neat trick....me thinks you may have modded before


Oh just once or twice


----------



## majo123

Not had my 325x on for a while , been ill and obviously waiting to sort the balanced out plus other stuff... very busy...
These are great cans , loving Floyd on these..."welcome to the machine" ... sublime.


----------



## ledzep

majo123 said:


> Neat trick....me thinks you may have modded before


Can't decide if to stick with the black pad once the new gimbals are fitted or go with the slate xl pad from turbs


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> Can't decide if to stick with the black pad once the new gimbals are fitted or go with the slate xl pad from turbs


Post a pic of both ...get some input


----------



## Kramertc

ledzep said:


> Cables go here


Hi ledzep,

Do you have a link for the connectors you used? I get confused between mono and stereo connectors.


----------



## ledzep (Jul 9, 2022)

Kramertc said:


> Hi ledzep,
> 
> Do you have a link for the connectors you used? I get confused between mono and stereo connectors.


Yeah sure, I just use stereo ones and link the ring and sleeve together, but you can just use tip and ring or tip and sleeve. The stereo ones are more readily available off Amazon in the UK. If you end up having to go to mouser / digikey or farnell in the UK they really over charge you.
PsmGoods 5PCS 3.5mm Stereo Jack Panel Mount Connector https://amzn.eu/d/8zQUFSa
These have a good snap fit and I've used loads and always been reliable.


----------



## ledzep

Kramertc said:


> Hi ledzep,
> 
> Do you have a link for the connectors you used? I get confused between mono and stereo connectors.


I know some use the 2.5mm ones but I personally don't like them I've never been a fan of the 2.5mm jack's they are too fragile.


----------



## ekolite




----------



## ekolite

The mod community just woke the f up


----------



## ekolite

The only mod, if you will, that I do right now is use Caig deoxit on all my terminals and cable connectors, inputs n outputs and use a static remover cloth I have.  It always puts a smile on my face when I haven’t used that one, two punch in a while.


----------



## jonathan c (Jul 9, 2022)

ekolite said:


> The mod community just woke the f up


Q for GFC 😄! Should the mod community be _woke_ or _iconoclastic?  ⚖️_or 🗽?


----------



## Damien Grief

I'd like to try the SR325x. Hell, I'd like to hear any 'x' series headphone in the SR line. I'm intrigued.


----------



## Plautus001

Damien Grief said:


> I'd like to try the SR325x. Hell, I'd like to hear any 'x' series headphone in the SR line. I'm intrigued.


They are "x" tra good!


----------



## majo123

Damien Grief said:


> I'd like to try the SR325x. Hell, I'd like to hear any 'x' series headphone in the SR line. I'm intrigued.


Do it ...


----------



## Damien Grief

majo123 said:


> Do it ...



Haha. I can't justify another headphone purchase for a while after buying the RS1x.


----------



## ledzep

Damien Grief said:


> Haha. I can't justify another headphone purchase for a while after buying the RS1x.


----------



## majo123

Damien Grief said:


> Haha. I can't justify another headphone purchase for a while after buying the RS1x.


Thats ok..... we will justify it for you


----------



## Damien Grief

majo123 said:


> Thats ok..... we will justify it for you



You buy a RS1x first.


----------



## jonathan c

Damien Grief said:


> I'd like to try the SR325x. Hell, I'd like to hear any 'x' series headphone in the SR line. I'm intrigued.


Gra do it !!!


----------



## majo123

Damien Grief said:


> You buy a RS1x first.


Unfortunately other goodies in the pipeline, and I have 5 pairs of grado. Maybe later this year but I'm still considering rs2x as well ...


----------



## Damien Grief

majo123 said:


> Unfortunately other goodies in the pipeline, and I have 5 pairs of grado. Maybe later this year but I'm still considering rs2x as well ...



I know how that goes. I just spent a bunch of money on other stuff beyond the RS1x, too. A new baseball jersey, a Steam Deck, some IEMs, etc.


----------



## rasmushorn

ekolite said:


> 225e’s as well are amazing headphones.  Maybe a bit more detail in the top end compared to hemps with an enhanced soundstage from the l pads.  One of my favorites and in fact the 225e is what convinced me I will ALWAYS stick with Grado.


225e FTW! I sold the 225x to keep 225e. It just gave me much more listening pleasure and that sparkle, life, edginess and that kick that I have always liked Grado for. The 225x (and neither the Hemps) do not have that same ability to make the music come alive and open up like the older versions.


----------



## majo123

Damien Grief said:


> I know how that goes. I just spent a bunch of money on other stuff beyond the RS1x, too. A new baseball jersey, a Steam Deck, some IEMs, etc.


Mines still audio related, maybe mojo2 , maybe something else... grado end of the year maybe sooner.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Damien Grief said:


> Haha. I can't justify another headphone purchase for a while after buying the RS1x.



I was thinking the same after buying the White Headphone. 
But look what happend.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

majo123 said:


> Thats ok..... we will justify it for you



Agreed. 
@Damien Grief: You are not alone,we are with you.


----------



## Stevko (Jul 10, 2022)

rasmushorn said:


> 225e FTW! I sold the 225x to keep 225e. It just gave me much more listening pleasure and that sparkle, life, edginess and that kick that I have always liked Grado for. The 225x (and neither the Hemps) do not have that same ability to make the music come alive and open up like the older versions.


Will never sell my 225e again…
(Sold my 225e in may 21, bought a new pair before christmas


----------



## majo123

I think both e & x variants on models are good in different ways, the e do sound a little more open with more shimmer but the x are more full bodied with more rounded better imaging and I do actually feel for my tastes and overall sound the x are better..
This is how the 325s came across to me anyway but it is a very close call as at times I like the more delicate openess of the e..
I'm a firm believer in brain burn in too , our ears and brain adapt to what we are listening too, so at first coming from an x to  an e you may find it a bit thin and treble more clinical, and obviously vice versa coming from e to x maybe a bit to much body and in your face...
This is my opinion and why I give everything a good chance, obviously there are going to be times when it just doesn't cut it for the individual..I have had lots of these! But both e and x are good in there own way IMO... others may disagree.


----------



## peterinvan

Kramertc said:


> Hi ledzep,
> 
> Do you have a link for the connectors you used? I get confused between mono and stereo connectors.


Try Amazon:
3.5mm mono Jack Panel Mount Connector


----------



## ledzep (Jul 10, 2022)

Kramertc said:


> Hi ledzep,
> 
> Do you have a link for the connectors you used? I get confused between mono and stereo connectors.


As someone has posted search for mono panel mount on Amazon, I only saw 2 choices, one with the block back and one with a thicker top. I can't confirm if either will be any good but just make sure you have one with a long enough stem to go through the driver cup and also the external cup and not too thick otherwise you'll have to Dremel more of the cup out. If you don't mind paying a bit more I'd look on mouser digikey or farnell for more choices.
You can always use mmcx or even sma like the Hifiman headphones, mini xlr are possible but need bigger holes obviously.


----------



## ledzep (Jul 10, 2022)

Ebay UK new 325x with a £56 discount making them £219 for those interested !


Or best offer as well so you might get them even cheaper 👍


----------



## ledzep

Too warm outside for me today 30°C (UK) the wife's out gone for drinks with her friends .... So it peace and quiet and a bit of tube rolling for me 👍


----------



## Heyyoudvd

It looks like I’m in the same position as a bunch of other people in this thread - I love my Hemp and am tempted to get an RS1x.

Reading through some of the comparisons here, it sounds like the RS1x is a headphone that offers more detail, more spaciousness, and less bass.

But that got me thinking, if I’m going to upgrade to a headphone with more detail, a wider soundstage, and less bass, should I just go straight to the 800S?

In other words, it sounds like the advantages that the RS1x has over the Hemp are advantages that would be even bigger if I went with the Senn. So is there any point for a Hemp owner to go with the RS1x, or should I go straight to the 800S?


----------



## majo123

Sun is going behind the house now ... sitting in the garden with these 2, exactly what they were made for..
Anywhere you like.


----------



## ledzep

Heyyoudvd said:


> It looks like I’m in the same position as a bunch of other people in this thread - I love my Hemp and am tempted to get an RS1x.
> 
> Reading through some of the comparisons here, it sounds like the RS1x is a headphone that offers more detail, more spaciousness, and less bass.
> 
> ...


Don't run before you can walk get the RS1X followed by the senns then if the senns turn out to be just what you were looking for, sell the hemps and RS1X's at a lovely headfi friendly price to us on here 👍


----------



## Kramertc

ledzep said:


> Yeah sure, I just use stereo ones and link the ring and sleeve together, but you can just use tip and ring or tip and sleeve. The stereo ones are more readily available off Amazon in the UK. If you end up having to go to mouser / digikey or farnell in the UK they really over charge you.
> PsmGoods 5PCS 3.5mm Stereo Jack Panel Mount Connector https://amzn.eu/d/8zQUFSa
> These have a good snap fit and I've used loads and always been reliable.


thank you! I found them on US Amazon as well.
https://www.amazon.com/Nine-3-5mm-S...l+Mount+Connector,electronics,253&sr=1-3&th=1


----------



## ledzep

Kramertc said:


> thank you! I found them on US Amazon as well.
> https://www.amazon.com/Nine-3-5mm-Stereo-Panel-Connector/dp/B01C3RFHDC/ref=sr_1_3?crid=1UIHC5AZ82CWZ&keywords=3.5mm+stereo+jack+panel+mount+connector&qid=1657472719&s=electronics&sprefix=3.5mm+Stereo+Jack+Panel+Mount+Connector,electronics,253&sr=1-3&th=1


👍 If you need anymore help / advice ( doubt you will) just give us a shout


----------



## Damien Grief

majo123 said:


> Mines still audio related, maybe mojo2 , maybe something else... grado end of the year maybe sooner.



My next audio purchase will probably be upgrading my desktop amp/DAC setup. I just bought a FiiO M11 Plus ESS for portable audio a few months ago.
It looks like I’m in the same position as a bunch of other people in this thread - I love my Hemp and am tempted to get an RS1x.



Heyyoudvd said:


> Reading through some of the comparisons here, it sounds like the RS1x is a headphone that offers more detail, more spaciousness, and less bass.
> 
> But that got me thinking, if I’m going to upgrade to a headphone with more detail, a wider soundstage, and less bass, should I just go straight to the 800S?
> 
> In other words, it sounds like the advantages that the RS1x has over the Hemp are advantages that would be even bigger if I went with the Senn. So is there any point for a Hemp owner to go with the RS1x, or should I go straight to the 800S?



The 800S is $1800 new. Could get a used one for like $1300 maybe. But still. You're almost double the cost of the RS1x for a used 800S or almost triple the cost for one brand new.


----------



## majo123 (Jul 10, 2022)

ledzep said:


> Don't run before you can walk get the RS1X followed by the senns then if the senns turn out to be just what you were looking for, sell the hemps and RS1X's at a lovely headfi friendly price to us on here 👍



.Or you could donate to the majo123 relief fund


----------



## ledzep

majo123 said:


> Or you could donate to the majo123 relief fund


Form an orderly queue please 🤣
We are British we queue for everything!


----------



## Damien Grief

ledzep said:


> Form an orderly queue please 🤣
> We are British we queue for everything!



I'm American. I need immediate gratification, please.


----------



## jonathan c

Damien Grief said:


> I'm American. I need immediate gratification please.


FTFY…[Reg. TM; © bcowen: 2021].


----------



## ledzep

Damien Grief said:


> I'm American. I need immediate gratification, please.


You mean gradofication 👍


----------



## jonathan c

ledzep said:


> You mean gradofication 👍


…for the hard-core, grado_fixation…🤪


----------



## Damien Grief

ledzep said:


> You mean gradofication 👍



Exactly.


----------



## Shane D

For the Canadians on the forum, there are a set of GH2's available on CAM. He is asking $650.00 Canuck bucks.


----------



## jonathan c

👍:


----------



## ekolite

jonathan c said:


> 👍:


Wish I had one of those little Grado amps.


----------



## ledzep

ekolite said:


> Wish I had one of those little Grado amps.


I'd like to see the schematics for it, would make a nice little project. Grado are missing some serious cash making opportunities here, even offering it in kit form would be a seller. Let's see a show of hands for a re release of this amp 👍


----------



## ekolite

ledzep said:


> I'd like to see the schematics for it, would make a nice little project. Grado are missing some serious cash making opportunities here, even offering it in kit form would be a seller. Let's see a show of hands for a re release of this amp 👍


You can count on my vote for that!  Even though I did find one place that is selling the battery version of this amp.  Might pick one up before the end of the year if it’s still for sale.


----------



## ledzep

I think I'm going to contact Grado and see what they say about it, I believe that even though they are dipping their toes in the wireless pool, their main selling point is to a certain type of listener. What about a drop ? It would at least give them food for thought on how many they would sell. To say I've known about grado for many years and never had a pair up until recently I've come to like them quite a bit. Yesterday I was going to have a session with a selection of cans and the tube but never got round to taking the 325x's off my head. Was using the gold lion 12AU7 as the pre amp and the EHX 12BH7 as the power tube and the big ass pads on the 325x's and the bass was more than enough and tight and punchy, mids were revealing and  highs were non sibliant and sparkling. I'm on my way to work now and already thinking of tonight's playlist 👍
I'm definitely going further up the food chain but I've got to satisfy my build your own grado esk ones first after seeing the turbulent cups.


How can I resist building a set of these ?


----------



## ledzep

After browsing the internals of the grado amp there's not a great deal to replicate few caps and resistors and your op amp and your pot and connectors, there again it doesn't surprise me as they keep things minimalistic, what's the op amp ? The build quality is poor in general ( a lot of glue ) definitely overpriced, so I'd be interested in what the sound is like with the grado cans? I'd probably be more inclined to gut a 02 amp and install into a wood enclosure, then at least you could amp roll, yeah it's cheating but I guess building your own grados with turb x drivers and cups isn't much different.


----------



## ekolite

ledzep said:


> After browsing the internals of the grado amp there's not a great deal to replicate few caps and resistors and your op amp and your pot and connectors, there again it doesn't surprise me as they keep things minimalistic, what's the op amp ? The build quality is poor in general ( a lot of glue ) definitely overpriced, so I'd be interested in what the sound is like with the grado cans? I'd probably be more inclined to gut a 02 amp and install into a wood enclosure, then at least you could amp roll, yeah it's cheating but I guess building your own grados with turb x drivers and cups isn't much different.


Opamps used in the ra-1 are the jr4556, I believe


----------



## ledzep

Decent op amp puts out a high current, recommended for headphone use. Still like to hear one with a set of grados.


----------



## ekolite

ledzep said:


> Decent op amp puts out a high current, recommended for headphone use. Still like to hear one with a set of grados.


Same.  Particularly a Grado with a dedicated 1/4th Jack but maybe I’m being too nit-picky.


----------



## jonathan c (Jul 11, 2022)

From another thread:

  [Hiss / background noise does not occur with the RA-1 in my use.]


----------



## ekolite

I wonder if an amp would result as beneficial to Hemps with the extra headroom but they are extremely easy to drive without one….


----------



## Plautus001

ekolite said:


> I wonder if an amp would result as beneficial to Hemps with the extra headroom but they are extremely easy to drive without one….


Not all Grado headphones don't "need" an amp, but they all benefit from one.

Pairings ate important as well, but trust your ears.


----------



## majo123

Plautus001 said:


> Not all Grado headphones don't "need" an amp, but they all benefit from one.
> 
> Pairings ate important as well, but trust your ears.


Totally agree ...they like bit of power but happy from a phone


----------



## jonathan c

ekolite said:


> I wonder if an amp would result as beneficial to Hemps with the extra headroom but they are extremely easy to drive without one….


All the Grados are ‘extremely easy’ to drive. They can get to very high volume when driven by DAP etc. What a headphone amplifier brings, even to a sensitive headphone, is: greater definition and layering of sound, wider dynamic range (difference between the softest and loudest sounds), delivery of force, heft at musical crescendos / peaks (orchestra….or Gibson SG with 11 stacks of Marshalls [used by Leigh Stephens of the late 1960s - early 1970s SF power trio Blue Cheer…😳]).


----------



## rocketron

Received the wooden cups from earphones diy.
Pads are good quality.


----------



## rocketron

Also received this little baby.
Impressed.


----------



## ledzep

rocketron said:


> Received the wooden cups from earphones diy.
> Pads are good quality.


What's the shipping time from them, are those mmcx that are fitted and what drivers are you fitting ?


----------



## ledzep

So after a bit of digging on the grado amp front I found a few pics and the schematic.
After looking at it and comparing it to a cmoy they are both designs use a basic non-inverting amplifier circuit using an operational amplifier, I'm not really sure where grado get their price from maybe the casing ? 🤣 Sorry I work in the industry so I see everything at base price. Trying the grado and a cmoy with a selection of grado cans really has my interest, so I might knock up a cmoy and roll  with a selection of op amps and see how they sound. A cmoy in a wood case ? Sounds an interesting project, anyway for those who want to see the guts and glory here's a few pics.


----------



## rocketron

ledzep said:


> What's the shipping time from them, are those mmcx that are fitted and what drivers are you fitting ?


I placed the order on the 1st of July.
I’m going to be using some MS1 drivers I have had for years.
Think there a Grado SR225 with more holes punched.
I preferred the MS1 drivers over a V6 build I did many moons ago.
Too me the Syn drivers are rather bright.
I would start with the SR225 drivers on any build and mod it too taste.
I might take the mmcx out of the cups and go straight too the driver using some thin wire about 300-400mm long and Velcro a Ifi Go Blu to the headband.
A better wireless Grado 😀.
I hope.


----------



## ledzep

rocketron said:


> I placed the order on the 1st of July.
> I’m going to be using some MS1 drivers I have had for years.
> Think there a Grado SR225 with more holes punched.
> I preferred the MS1 drivers over a V6 build I did many moons ago.
> ...


Excellent keep us updated with the build progress 👍


----------



## Zachik

ledzep said:


> So after a bit of digging on the grado amp front I found a few pics and the schematic.
> After looking at it and comparing it to a cmoy they are both designs use a basic non-inverting amplifier circuit using an operational amplifier, I'm not really sure where grado get their price from maybe the casing ? 🤣 Sorry I work in the industry so I see everything at base price. Trying the grado and a cmoy with a selection of grado cans really has my interest, so I might knock up a cmoy and roll  with a selection of op amps and see how they sound. A cmoy in a wood case ? Sounds an interesting project, anyway for those who want to see the guts and glory here's a few pics.


I will follow this DIY project VERY closely!!!
Please keep us posted here on that one   (I might follow your footsteps and build one, too)


----------



## MaiLam (Jul 11, 2022)

Heads up for anyone in the UK interested in the SR125x and 325x, they can be had for £120 and £220 new respectively with the current eBay promotion code that’s going on.

Other models are on offer as well (20% off the RS2x for example) but those two models above seem to work out the best in terms of lowish starting price + discount.


----------



## ekolite

Im beginning to wonder if I should swap my phone battery for a new one maybe it would sound better I’ve probably charged it 1000 times but holds a somewhat decent charge.


----------



## majo123 (Jul 11, 2022)

MaiLam said:


> Heads up for anyone in the UK interested in the SR125x and 325x, they can be had for £120 and £220 new respectively with the current eBay promotion code that’s going on.
> 
> Other models are on offer as well (20% off the RS2x for example) but those two models above seem to work out the best in terms of lowish starting price + discount.


£160 for 225x! ... that is sooo tempting...I'm not listening

🙉


----------



## ekolite

Sounds like you _will_ be listening..


----------



## ekolite

ledzep said:


> So after a bit of digging on the grado amp front I found a few pics and the schematic.
> After looking at it and comparing it to a cmoy they are both designs use a basic non-inverting amplifier circuit using an operational amplifier, I'm not really sure where grado get their price from maybe the casing ? 🤣 Sorry I work in the industry so I see everything at base price. Trying the grado and a cmoy with a selection of grado cans really has my interest, so I might knock up a cmoy and roll  with a selection of op amps and see how they sound. A cmoy in a wood case ? Sounds an interesting project, anyway for those who want to see the guts and glory here's a few pics.


There was a guy on eBay that made the best cmoy amps I ever heard the name was BioSciencegeek.  I had a cmoy amp plugged into a higher end turntable for a while.  It was nothing special and the volume knob was even installed incorrectly… but.. t sounded amazing with my 80 and 225e’s.  Good luck with that there must be something n the path that makes it unique?


----------



## Stevko

Anyone here with an new Macbook?

https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT212856


----------



## TheRealDz

Damien Grief said:


> My next audio purchase will probably be upgrading my desktop amp/DAC setup. I just bought a FiiO M11 Plus ESS for portable audio a few months ago.
> It looks like I’m in the same position as a bunch of other people in this thread - I love my Hemp and am tempted to get an RS1x.
> 
> 
> ...



I would love to see a detailed comparison between the HD800 series and the RS1x. 

I was torn between the HD8xx and the RS1x, but of course went Grado...


----------



## TheRealDz

I took the plunge on a Dekoni Velour.  I will be sure to give my thoughts once I get it...


----------



## PhenixS1970

There is a RS1 button listed in the classifieds for.....1700 EUR.  Makes me wonder if a Dolorean is included for that price .


----------



## JLoud

I would appreciate any thoughts on the Dekoni velour pads on GS3000e. I find the stock pads a little itchy on the ears. Don’t want to change stock sound profile much. A little more bass would be ok but that’s it. Thanks in advance for thoughts.


----------



## qua2k

It sure feels good to be working from home again.


----------



## jonathan c

qua2k said:


> It sure feels sounds good to be working from home again.


FTFY…[Reg. TM; © bcowen: 2021] 🤣


----------



## Damien Grief

TheRealDz said:


> I took the plunge on a Dekoni Velour.  I will be sure to give my thoughts once I get it...



Are you going to try them on your RS1x? Not sure how that'd go since they seem to have a similar sound to the flat pads. They go great on the Hemps though. Been using them as my main Hemp pads for a while now. I got a pair of Fenestrated Sheepskin ones I'm tempted to try on my RS1x though. Not sure if I will yet.



TheRealDz said:


> I would love to see a detailed comparison between the HD800 series and the RS1x.
> 
> I was torn between the HD8xx and the RS1x, but of course went Grado...



I mean they're different classes of headphones. $1100 for the HD8XX vs $750 for the RS1x. Also, the 8XX got pretty awful reviews compared to the HD800S.


----------



## TheRealDz

Damien Grief said:


> Are you going to try them on your RS1x? Not sure how that'd go since they seem to have a similar sound to the flat pads. They go great on the Hemps though. Been using them as my main Hemp pads for a while now. I got a pair of Fenestrated Sheepskin ones I'm tempted to try on my RS1x though. Not sure if I will yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean they're different classes of headphones. $1100 for the HD8XX vs $750 for the RS1x. Also, the 8XX got pretty awful reviews compared to the HD800S.



I will just sell the pads if it turns out that I hate them.  I generally love the G pads, but could use a bit more midrange richness, and more comfort for when I wear my glasses (most of the time).  I want to keep that big soundstage though...

The hd8xx is of course a more fair comparison.  Yeah, it got bad reviews stock, but supposedly could be fixed with some EQ. I think that ship has sailed for me now though.


----------



## Damien Grief

TheRealDz said:


> I will just sell the pads if it turns out that I hate them.  I generally love the G pads, but could use a bit more midrange richness, and more comfort for when I wear my glasses (most of the time).  I want to keep that big soundstage though...
> 
> The hd8xx is of course a more fair comparison.  Yeah, it got bad reviews stock, but supposedly could be fixed with some EQ. I think that ship has sailed for me now though.



I don't do much EQ personally. Would rather buy something that's gonna work great out of the box. But I do eventually want to try a HD800S or the original HD800. 

As for the Dekoni pads, like I said...I like them on my Hemps. Might try the Fenestrated pads on my RS1x. Still trying to get to know it before I do any pad swapping, but I do want something more comfortable - I wear glasses all the time, too.


----------



## jonathan c

Damien Grief said:


> I don't do much EQ personally. Would rather buy something that's gonna work great out of the box. But I do eventually want to try a HD800S or the original HD800.
> 
> As for the Dekoni pads, like I said...I like them on my Hemps. Might try the Fenestrated pads on my RS1x. Still trying to get to know it before I do any pad swapping, but I do want something more comfortable - I wear glasses all the time, too.


As I said in another thread: “Take off the glasses! Music sounds better when you cannot see.” 😜🤣


----------



## Damien Grief

jonathan c said:


> As I said in another thread: “Take off the glasses! Music sounds better when you cannot see.” 😜🤣


----------



## ekolite

Wonders how the 80x sound with f pads.  I’d probably just pull for 225x though if I can..


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

My new Hemp and SR80x arrived and I could not be happier about this purchase 

I ordered both as customer returns with reduced price, but both did arrive in a still sealed original box which shows that they were even never removed from the box.
That was a really good price for completely new headphones from an official seller with full warranty.
First quick sound impressions out of the box are really good for both of them considering where they stand within the Grado family.

Now I have the problem to find enough time to really try them out


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Delmonaco said:


> I would love to hear your impressions of the SR80x.



They arrived and I did only do a quick first listen until now.
So far I really like the sound right out of the box and probably they will even improve with some playtime.
They sound absolutely great for a headphone in this price range.
Cannot say much more yet because I need to have more time with them first.


----------



## ekolite

Stevko said:


> Anyone here with an new Macbook?
> 
> https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT212856


No but thinking about pulling the trigger on the m2 air.


----------



## Stevko

ekolite said:


> No but thinking about pulling the trigger on the m2 air.


a nice fast computer with built in DAC/Amp


----------



## ekolite

Stevko said:


> a nice fast computer with built in DAC/Amp


Yes, indeed and can power the bigger boys if need be.


----------



## majo123

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> They arrived and I did only do a quick first listen until now.
> So far I really like the sound right out of the box and probably they will even improve with some playtime.
> They sound absolutely great for a headphone in this price range.
> Cannot say much more yet because I need to have more time with them first.


They're amazing for the money... love my little 80x


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

majo123 said:


> They're amazing for the money... love my little 80x



Agreed!
I am really surprised how good they are for this price.

I am not sure yet if I like the new cable more than the old cable   
But this is not specific to the 80x of course but to all Grado headphones with new cables (including my new Hemp).


----------



## majo123

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Agreed!
> I am really surprised how good they are for this price.
> 
> I am not sure yet if I like the new cable more than the old cable
> But this is not specific to the 80x of course but to all Grado headphones with new cables (including my new Hemp).


It's not just the sound.... there extremely light and comfortable and virtually don't slip at all on my head .... there my do anything round the house cans.


----------



## ekolite

Put on my new Hemps this morning.  Good clean sound.  Not detecting much in the way of needing a lot of burn in to sound good.  Though a few passages have seemed a bit congested.  I am going to enjoy them on my head for a while today.


----------



## Damien Grief

ekolite said:


> Put on my new Hemps this morning.  Good clean sound.  Not detecting much in the way of needing a lot of burn in to sound good.  Though a few passages have seemed a bit congested.  I am going to enjoy them on my head for a while today.



I felt like the Hemps were great out of the box. Never felt the need to burn in or anything.


----------



## Damien Grief

Stevko said:


> Anyone here with an new Macbook?
> 
> https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT212856



Yeah. I have the 14" M1 Pro Macbook Pro (2021). I haven't used it with any headphones though. I have plenty of portable DACs/Amps and tend to use a DAP on the go. From what I've seen from reviews, the sound quality from it is okay but not great even if it can get loud enough to drive some headphones other laptops can't.


----------



## ekolite

Damien Grief said:


> Yeah. I have the 14" M1 Pro Macbook Pro (2021). I haven't used it with any headphones though. I have plenty of portable DACs/Amps and tend to use a DAP on the go. From what I've seen from reviews, the sound quality from it is okay but not great even if it can get loud enough to drive some headphones other laptops can't.


----------



## ekolite

Damien Grief said:


> Yeah. I have the 14" M1 Pro Macbook Pro (2021). I haven't used it with any headphones though. I have plenty of portable DACs/Amps and tend to use a DAP on the go. From what I've seen from reviews, the sound quality from it is okay but not great even if it can get loud enough to drive some headphones other laptops can't.


Sorry about that.  Most Mac/iPhone sound outputs can surprise you. I’ve found with Grados.  Even though I switched back to primarily CD players…. Apple served me well for a good few years.  My favorite apps to use with them were Tidal and Qobuz.


----------



## Damien Grief

ekolite said:


> Sorry about that.  Most Mac/iPhone sound outputs can surprise you. I’ve found with Grados.  Even though I switched back to primarily CD players…. Apple served me well for a good few years.  My favorite apps to use with them were Tidal and Qobuz.



Maybe they'd be fine. Definitely better than a lot of other sources. I just have so many sources that are good already.


----------



## ekolite

Damien Grief said:


> Maybe they'd be fine. Definitely better than a lot of other sources. I just have so many sources that are good already.


Never hurts to try


----------



## Damien Grief

ekolite said:


> Never hurts to try



Sure. But I generally only use my Macbook when I'm working outside the house or when I'm traveling. And in those instances, I usually have my FiiO M11 Plus DAP with me.


----------



## odarg64

Is anyone using a JDS Atom+ with Prestige-level Grado headphones. If so, what do you think?

Thanks!


----------



## JLoud

Bought a used pair of Hemps yesterday, now the wait for shipping begins. Looking for a more portable Grado than my GS3000e. Plus they just look so cool.


----------



## ekolite

Ok so I played a cd with my new hemps and it had passages throughout that were very harsh in the upper registers. I played the cd again on my much-used hemps and it’s night and day.  Not only am I listening to it louder but there is very little brightness.  Looking forward to burning the new ones in.


----------



## Damien Grief

ekolite said:


> Ok so I played a cd with my new hemps and it had passages throughout that were very harsh in the upper registers. I played the cd again on my much-used hemps and it’s night and day.  Not only am I listening to it louder but there is very little brightness.  Looking forward to burning the new ones in.



You bought two pairs of Hemps?


----------



## ekolite

Damien Grief said:


> You bought two pairs of Hemps?


Yes I did.  They won’t be available forever..


----------



## Delmonaco

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Agreed!
> I am really surprised how good they are for this price.
> 
> I am not sure yet if I like the new cable more than the old cable
> But this is not specific to the 80x of course but to all Grado headphones with new cables (including my new Hemp).



Seeing photos of the SR80x on the internet it seems that they use a thicker cable previously in some units, more like the one on the SR325x. Looks clumsy.

So glad mine have a thinner one that I really like, didn`t expectaded that!


----------



## Delmonaco

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> They arrived and I did only do a quick first listen until now.
> So far I really like the sound right out of the box and probably they will even improve with some playtime.
> They sound absolutely great for a headphone in this price range.
> Cannot say much more yet because I need to have more time with them first.



Out of the box they are so much fun, very edgy. I got the feeling that they will improve massively over a long time of use. 

I`ve been switching between the 80x and my old and ultra used 80e and, being sincere, the old and beat-up 80e is just delicious, like and old guitar amp.


----------



## Delmonaco

majo123 said:


> It's not just the sound.... there extremely light and comfortable and virtually don't slip at all on my head .... there my do anything round the house cans.



I bought my second pair of que SR80 just becouse of the confort and light approuch. Goes well in all situation.


----------



## jonathan c

👍👍👍😄:


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9 (Jul 13, 2022)

So I was doing some reading and some people were suggesting the Apheared 47 amp for Grados. It's similar to an RA-1 or CMoy but dual output for a current boost. There are kits on ebay:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/112382789813
https://www.ebay.com/itm/133653987779

The design is simple enough you could breadboard it:




There's a Altoids PCB in the public domain:
https://oshwlab.com/sugach2/a47-headphone-amplifier

...and there's a complete portable one here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3256803897449617.html  ...with aliexpress link you usually have to search for the item number to see it: 3256803897449617

Has anyone had a listen to the A 47 circuit with Grados?

EDIT: I ordered a kit ($12) and the portable ($38 after $3 coupon). Probably the cheapest audio gear purchase I've made in ages   Usually stuff from China takes about 3 weeks to arrive, so I'll check it out then. I'll probably replace some of the parts that come with the kit to ensure they are genuine and bump up the quality a bit.


----------



## odarg64

odarg64 said:


> Is anyone using a JDS Atom+ with Prestige-level Grado headphones. If so, what do you think?
> 
> Thanks!


After a nice email chat with JDS, I ordered an Atom+. I'll let you know how it works with my Grados.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

JLoud said:


> Bought a used pair of Hemps yesterday, now the wait for shipping begins. Looking for a more portable Grado than my GS3000e. Plus they just look so cool.



Congratulations!
Good choice.

They are far more portable than your GS3000e and they really look damn cool 
Last but not least they sound fantastic 
I think you will like and enjoy them.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ekolite said:


> Yes I did.  They won’t be available forever..



That is one reason why I did buy two pairs of GH1 and GH2 each.
Good decision to buy two pairs of Hemp.
I start thinking myself about a second pair of Hemp


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Delmonaco said:


> Seeing photos of the SR80x on the internet it seems that they use a thicker cable previously in some units, more like the one on the SR325x. Looks clumsy.
> 
> So glad mine have a thinner one that I really like, didn`t expectaded that!







Those are my new SR80x.
I have no SR325x for comparison, but the cable on my SR80x are thinner than on my new Hemp which also have the new cables.

The cable is not so thick, but it is somehow stiff.
More so than the old cables on my heritage series and White headphones which feel more soft even they are thicker.


----------



## ledzep

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> So I was doing some reading and some people were suggesting the Apheared 47 amp for Grados. It's similar to an RA-1 or CMoy but dual output for a current boost. There are kits on ebay:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/112382789813
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/133653987779
> 
> ...


It's got low output impedance so should work well, I'd get a bit of shielding on that case maybe copper or aluminium tape on the inside and keep your mobile away from it 🤣, if it turns out to be a nice little sound swap out the 3.5mm to a 6.35 and  get it inside a nice little wood stained case ( very gradoesque) you may have started something here 👍


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Delmonaco said:


> Out of the box they are so much fun, very edgy. I got the feeling that they will improve massively over a long time of use.
> 
> I`ve been switching between the 80x and my old and ultra used 80e and, being sincere, the old and beat-up 80e is just delicious, like and old guitar amp.



I agree that they are out of the box so much fun.
And I also expect they will improve with long time of use.
Unfortunately, I have no time within the next few weeks to give them much playtime.
Currently concentrating on my still quite new White Headphone which are approaching the 100 hours of playtime now.
After the White I plan to give my new Hemp headphone the deserved playtime and only after the Hemp I will have more time for the SR80x.

How much playtime do your SR80x have now?
Do you prefer the sound of your "old" and much used SR80e over your newer SR80x?


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ekolite said:


> Ok so I played a cd with my new hemps and it had passages throughout that were very harsh in the upper registers. I played the cd again on my much-used hemps and it’s night and day.  Not only am I listening to it louder but there is very little brightness.  Looking forward to burning the new ones in.



What do you think how much playtime your much-used Hemps do have already?
Just wondering how much burn in they may need to improve noticeable.
Are they now just less harsh or did you feel other changes as well?


----------



## TheRealDz

Damien Grief said:


> Are you going to try them on your RS1x? Not sure how that'd go since they seem to have a similar sound to the flat pads. They go great on the Hemps though. Been using them as my main Hemp pads for a while now. I got a pair of Fenestrated Sheepskin ones I'm tempted to try on my RS1x though. Not sure if I will yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean they're different classes of headphones. $1100 for the HD8XX vs $750 for the RS1x. Also, the 8XX got pretty awful reviews compared to the HD800S.



I received the velour Dekonis yesterday.  They are literally the most comfortable pads I have ever worn.  I am actually amazed at the engineering that went into them;  how they could be so thick and still sound the way they do is pretty impressive.  They are also very well made. 

You are spot on, re the sound.  They are not quite the same as my G-cush standard.  The G-cush throws a larger soundstage, but the Dekoni images better.  And they are soooo comfortable, while sounding reasonably close to the Gs.  I increased the clamp force on my RS1x, and now they sound tonally closer to the Gs.  

I am now tempted to try the fenestrated - please let us know how they sound.


----------



## Delmonaco

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> How much playtime do your SR80x have now?
> Do you prefer the sound of your "old" and much used SR80e over your newer SR80x?



I think it’s more like a vintage receiver (80e) and a modern amplifier (80x). 

The 80x is better technically in every way, more clear, cleaner, leaner, separations, clarity, balanced. I guess for old hobbist is the way to go and enjoy more.

The 80e, in other hand, has a more old sound that is also super enjoyable. Less technicall but more warm. As my wife said, it has a “dirty” that sticks everything so well.

Although I have the stupendous 325x, these days I`m in love with the 80 series for what they are in a lifestyle way. Amazing Grado offers this for the price.

I have no idea about the playtime of my 80x, listening a lot for a week by now, so it's very new yet I guess.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Delmonaco said:


> I think it’s more like a vintage receiver (80e) and a modern amplifier (80x).
> 
> The 80x is better technically in every way, more clear, cleaner, leaner, separations, clarity, balanced. I guess for old hobbist is the way to go and enjoy more.
> 
> ...



Thanks for these information.
It is good that we can enjoy all our Grado headphones - old and new ones - lesser and higher ones - all get their respect and playtime when in the right situation or mood.

How do you feel the new cable (80x) compared to the old cable (80e)?
I like the new cable very much from how it looks and how it feels when I touch it.
But it seems noticeable more stiff then the older cables on my higher models which is a bad thing for me.
Are the older cables from 80e also less stiff than newer on 80x?


----------



## ledzep

Just seen these on fleabay 
Can't work out if that's a lot of glue or golden syrup to make them sound sweeter 🤣


----------



## jonathan c

Another stellar Grado / headphone amp duet. Nothing is lacking here 😄!


----------



## peterinvan

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Thanks for these information.
> It is good that we can enjoy all our Grado headphones - old and new ones - lesser and higher ones - all get their respect and playtime when in the right situation or mood.
> 
> How do you feel the new cable (80x) compared to the old cable (80e)?
> ...


*Grado cables vs. Meze balanced cable*

Is there something special about the 8-wire heavy cables Grado uses?

I modified my 325is to use the "silver" balanced cable from Meze.  I discern only small differences in clarity and sound stage.  But I enjoy the  weight loss 

Could someone else relate their experiences using after market cables on their Grados.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

peterinvan said:


> *Grado cables vs. Meze balanced cable*
> 
> Is there something special about the 8-wire heavy cables Grado uses?
> 
> ...


Oddly changing out the cables on Grados really doesn't make much difference. I believe the original cable is 8 strands of OFC in PVC, and switching to Neotech UP-OCC or Cardas internal litz in Teflon is barely noticeable, the Cardas slightly warming the upper midrange. I'd only replace if you need to change the length or want something more comfortable. 

Although, if you have the original four strand cable, that seemed to be affected a little more IIRC.


----------



## MaiLam

Speaking of cables, any tips for making the new braided ones on the x models less stiff? Mine kinks like 90 degrees too much on the left ear cup side and I’m fussing with it far too much


----------



## ledzep

MaiLam said:


> Speaking of cables, any tips for making the new braided ones on the x models less stiff? Mine kinks like 90 degrees too much on the left ear cup side and I’m fussing with it far too much


Strip off the mesh braid, the cables are more flexible with just the silicone rubber sleeve on. That mesh really makes them ridged.


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> Strip off the mesh braid cables are more flexible with just the silicone rubber sleeve on. That mesh really makes them ridged.


Yup ...and use a low heat heat gun to iron out any kink's


----------



## MaiLam

ledzep said:


> Strip off the mesh braid, the cables are more flexible with just the silicone rubber sleeve on. That mesh really makes them ridged.



Oh cool, is the standard rubber coating there as well, under the mesh?


----------



## ledzep

MaiLam said:


> Oh cool, is the standard rubber coating there as well, under the mesh?


----------



## Damien Grief

TheRealDz said:


> I received the velour Dekonis yesterday.  They are literally the most comfortable pads I have ever worn.  I am actually amazed at the engineering that went into them;  how they could be so thick and still sound the way they do is pretty impressive.  They are also very well made.
> 
> You are spot on, re the sound.  They are not quite the same as my G-cush standard.  The G-cush throws a larger soundstage, but the Dekoni images better.  And they are soooo comfortable, while sounding reasonably close to the Gs.  I increased the clamp force on my RS1x, and now they sound tonally closer to the Gs.
> 
> I am now tempted to try the fenestrated - please let us know how they sound.



Yeah they're super comfortable. I haven't gone back to the f pads on my Hemps in a while now. 

I plan on trying the fenestrated pads on my RS1x soon - once I'm comfortable with the sound of the stock pads since they're still so new. If I don't like them, I think I'll buy another pair of the velours and try those on them.


----------



## ekolite (Jul 15, 2022)

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> What do you think how much playtime your much-used Hemps do have already?
> Just wondering how much burn in they may need to improve noticeable.
> Are they now just less harsh or did you feel other changes as well?


I let my hemps run with some music overnight and they already sound much better.  My much used hemps have over 1000 hours. Mostly tamer treble was the biggest difference.  Also the bass is more accurate but they had more bass to begin with.


----------



## ledzep

Wouldn't mind trying the dekoni's but I'll have to import them to the UK and the price is crazy over a £100 plus import duty


----------



## ekolite (Jul 15, 2022)

ledzep said:


> Wouldn't mind trying the dekoni's but I'll have to import them to the UK and the price is crazy over a £100 plus import duty


I hear you on price for pads I’m thinking about picking up a pair of those deluxe flat pads but they are 50.00 usd.  Just for flat pads!  I’ve heard a lot of good things though..


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ekolite said:


> I let my hemps run with some music overnight and they already sound much better.  My much used hemps have over 1000 hours. Mostly tamer treble was the biggest difference.  Also the bass is more accurate but they had more bass to begin with.



Good to know that they seem to improve quick.

Did I understand you right that treble is less harsh after some burn in, bass gets more accurate and bass also gets a little reduced after burn in?
Out of the box more bass and later a little less?
Was that what you meant with "they had more bass to begin with"?


----------



## ekolite

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Good to know that they seem to improve quick.
> 
> Did I understand you right that treble is less harsh after some burn in, bass gets more accurate and bass also gets a little reduced after burn in?
> Out of the box more bass and later a little less?
> Was that what you meant with "they had more bass to begin with"?


Correct.  After the drivers loosen up a bit the bass gets more in line with the intended sound.


----------



## ekolite

For compact disc and vinyl lovers, I can whole-heartedly recommend the ahp Klangtuch IV static inhibiting cloth.  I also use this cloth on my Grado headphones cable and on the driver units and all over the headphone.  Please look this item up it is amazing and worth the cash.


----------



## peterinvan

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Good to know that they seem to improve quick.
> 
> Did I understand you right that treble is less harsh after some burn in, bass gets more accurate and bass also gets a little reduced after burn in?
> Out of the box more bass and later a little less?
> Was that what you meant with "they had more bass to begin with"?


My experience with SR325is is that the closer the drivers are to your ears the better the bass is (and overall SQ).  This implies to me that Grado designed them to work best with the the flat pads supplied.

To monitor your progress breaking in the drivers, here is my playlist which includes lots of deep bass tracks.  The Axel Foley theme is a good example:

https://tidal.com/browse/playlist/fa6622ac-b9ca-4482-97a4-24e6480b4449


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

peterinvan said:


> My experience with SR325is is that the closer the drivers are to your ears the better the bass is (and overall SQ).  This implies to me that Grado designed them to work best with the the flat pads supplied.
> 
> To monitor your progress breaking in the drivers, here is my playlist which includes lots of deep bass tracks.  The Axel Foley theme is a good example:
> 
> https://tidal.com/browse/playlist/fa6622ac-b9



There are nice songs in your playlist.
I like especially the Axel F. theme but also many other songs in your playlist.

I usually use all my headphones with the stock pads because I think that is how Grado wants them to sound.
Only exception is the GH2 which I sometimes use with the bigger G pads instead of stock L pads.

I probably will start next week to burn in my new Hemp Headphone.
Now still concentrating on my still quite new White Headphone.


----------



## Stevko

Annoying cable..love my thick fat Grado cable


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Stevko said:


> Annoying cable..love my thick fat Grado cable



I also love my Grado cables - they are a part of the Grado charm. 
Only minor complaint maybe is that the newer braided cables are more stiff than the older cables.
But I still like the Grado cables.

You did change the connector on your cable as it seems.


----------



## Stevko

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I also love my Grado cables - they are a part of the Grado charm.
> Only minor complaint maybe is that the newer braided cables are more stiff than the older cables.
> But I still like the Grado cables.
> 
> You did change the connector on your cable as it seems.


No(it is not grado)
It is a 3m BD cable. And it is annoying.
The 8 conductor cable from grado are lovely compaired to this


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Stevko said:


> No(it is not grado)
> It is a 3m BD cable. And it is annoying.
> The 8 conductor cable from grado are lovely compaired to this



I thought it is Grado cable because it looks similar to the new braided Grado cables.
What you mean with BD?
What exact cable is this annoying cable?


----------



## Stevko

Bd=beyerdynamic
This is a org bd T1 cable


----------



## majo123

I personally dislike both grado cables new and old , old too twisty and kinky and new way too stiff! Causing you to play spin the cup every so often ... neither IMO are well designed or practical .... charm is not a word I would describe them 
More like expletive annoying lol

I read a review on the new cable which said they hadn't seen anything as stiff watching porn ....made me chuckle


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Stevko said:


> Bd=beyerdynamic
> This is a org bd T1 cable



I see you have the 3rd version of the T1.
I have 2nd version - or more precise I have the AK T1p based on the 2nd version T1 - and my T1 cable is nice and not annoying.
Maybe they changed it for latest version and now is more annoying.
But my cable is short and not 3m long.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

majo123 said:


> I personally dislike both grado cables new and old , old too twisty and kinky and new way too stiff! Causing you to play spin the cup every so often ... neither IMO are well designed or practical .... charm is not a word I would describe them
> More like expletive annoying lol
> 
> I read a review on the new cable which said they hadn't seen anything as stiff watching porn ....made me chuckle



As long as they continue to sound as they do, I am fine with every cable Grado will provide  
OK ... more or less


----------



## ekolite

majo123 said:


> I personally dislike both grado cables new and old , old too twisty and kinky and new way too stiff! Causing you to play spin the cup every so often ... neither IMO are well designed or practical .... charm is not a word I would describe them
> More like expletive annoying lol
> 
> I read a review on the new cable which said they hadn't seen anything as stiff watching porn ....made me chuckle


You don’t like those kinks in the cables I’ve noticed.  After getting these hemps.  I understand.  It has a lot of bends, but is sort of smoothing out after some use.


----------



## majo123

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> As long as they continue to sound as they do, I am fine with every cable Grado will provide
> OK ... more or less


Yeah I do agree there ... I put something on yesterday just to try , no names mentioned but it was no comparison ...like the soul had been sucked out of my music , put the grado swiftly back on.


----------



## ekolite

I personally feel that if you wanted someone to see if they would like a Grado.. talk them into getting some koss porta pro… then if they like that and want better then Grado it is.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

majo123 said:


> Yeah I do agree there ... I put something on yesterday just to try , no names mentioned but it was no comparison ...like the soul had been sucked out of my music , put the grado swiftly back on.



Just now listening to some old German songs from the 60th with my Grado White.
So wonderful


----------



## Damien Grief

majo123 said:


> I personally dislike both grado cables new and old , old too twisty and kinky and new way too stiff! Causing you to play spin the cup every so often ... neither IMO are well designed or practical .... charm is not a word I would describe them
> More like expletive annoying lol
> 
> I read a review on the new cable which said they hadn't seen anything as stiff watching porn ....made me chuckle



I've only had them for a week or two, but I've found that the newer braided cable on the RS1x doesn't kink at all and rarely makes me play spin the cup. Just doesn't seem to be as big of an issue as it was with the older smooth cable. I still wish we had detachable cables by default, but whatever.


----------



## majo123

Damien Grief said:


> I've only had them for a week or two, but I've found that the newer braided cable on the RS1x doesn't kink at all and rarely makes me play spin the cup. Just doesn't seem to be as big of an issue as it was with the older smooth cable. I still wish we had detachable cables by default, but whatever.


I have owned 2 pairs of 325x and one was way worse than the other.


----------



## ekolite

Damien Grief said:


> I've only had them for a week or two, but I've found that the newer braided cable on the RS1x doesn't kink at all and rarely makes me play spin the cup. Just doesn't seem to be as big of an issue as it was with the older smooth cable. I still wish we had detachable cables by default, but whatever.


One good thing about non detachable for me is I saved money not upgrading my headphone cables. As I use to be a bit of a cable nut and I would spend as much money on cables as I could afford.


----------



## Stevko

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I see you have the 3rd version of the T1.
> I have 2nd version - or more precise I have the AK T1p based on the 2nd version T1 - and my T1 cable is nice and not annoying.
> Maybe they changed it for latest version and now is more annoying.
> But my cable is short and not 3m long.


Braided.3m long. Hard to roll up


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ekolite said:


> One good thing about non detachable for me is I saved money not upgrading my headphone cables. As I use to be a bit of a cable nut and I would spend as much money on cables as I could afford.



I agree here.
Would be same for me with detachable cables I think.

And as I really think the quality of Grado cables is quite good, I am happy to have more money left to spend on headphones instead of cables


----------



## TooFrank

jonathan c said:


> The current GS 1000e / 2000e use solid maple; the current GS 3000e uses solid cocobolo.


FWIW The GS2000e has a maple chamber and a mahogany housing


----------



## ekolite

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I agree here.
> Would be same for me with detachable cables I think.
> 
> And as I really think the quality of Grado cables is quite good, I am happy to have more money left to spend on headphones instead of cables


Yeah their cables ARE good.  I’ve never felt like they were lacking after owning dozens of exotic cables in the past.


----------



## ekolite

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I agree here.
> Would be same for me with detachable cables I think.
> 
> And as I really think the quality of Grado cables is quite good, I am happy to have more money left to spend on headphones instead of cables


Well I mean as far as sound quality especially, they can be a bit heavy only thing I don’t like about them sometimes.


----------



## Damien Grief

ekolite said:


> One good thing about non detachable for me is I saved money not upgrading my headphone cables. As I use to be a bit of a cable nut and I would spend as much money on cables as I could afford.



Yeah fair enough. I just don't think the pros outweigh the cons with a non-detachable cable. Grado's cables are definitely very high quality so I'm not complaining too much. Just wish I had the option in case the cable failed instead of having to open the thing up and solder a bunch - which is harder to do with the wood cups.


----------



## ekolite

Damien Grief said:


> Yeah fair enough. I just don't think the pros outweigh the cons with a non-detachable cable. Grado's cables are definitely very high quality so I'm not complaining too much. Just wish I had the option in case the cable failed instead of having to open the thing up and solder a bunch - which is harder to do with the wood cups.


There may come a day when Grado decides to sell a detachable option for their wired models.  In the meantime every Grado fan that sees this their heads will immediately explode.


----------



## ekolite

majo123 said:


> I have owned 2 pairs of 325x and one was way worse than the other.


Hey majo.. you have a lot of Grados if you had to pick only one of the ones you have to a desert island forever which one would you choose?


----------



## Stevko (Jul 15, 2022)

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I see you have the 3rd version of the T1.
> I have 2nd version - or more precise I have the AK T1p based on the 2nd version T1 - and my T1 cable is nice and not annoying.
> Maybe they changed it for latest version and now is more annoying.
> But my cable is short and not 3m long.


Looks like the T5 shipps with shorter cable


ekolite said:


> Hey majo.. you have a lot of Grados if you had to pick only one of the ones you have to a desert island forever which one would you choose?


Rs2e?


----------



## ekolite

Stevko said:


> Looks like the T5. Ships with a shorter cable…
> 
> Rs2e?


I’m thinking he will pick one with the l pad option for sure… we’ll see


----------



## paulrbarnard

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Just now listening to some old German songs from the 60th with my Grado White.
> So wonderful


Sounds like those Whites can work miracles 😜


----------



## majo123

ekolite said:


> Hey majo.. you have a lot of Grados if you had to pick only one of the ones you have to a desert island forever which one would you choose?


Mmmmm I'm not sure ...I can't take all?? ....it's honestly a very tough call... maybe you could help me make that decision? 
Ps500e have the best imaging and realism IMO.
Hemp are so smooth and a joy to listen to anything with.
325x are the best all rounder with a superb punchy sound.
Rs2e best airy staging .
80x super light super comfortable and sound shockingly good for the little paid 
.
So really I would like to take all those, but it probably would be ps500e , there not the most open or forgiving at times or the lightest or best all round but the imaging is amazing imo and for that reason probably those..... but it's so close and I genuinely whole heartedly mean so close that I would smuggle all the others.

never put me in that position again! Lol


----------



## majo123

Thank god I don't go on ships


----------



## ekolite

majo123 said:


> Mmmmm I'm not sure ...I can't take all?? ....it's honestly a very tough call... maybe you could help me make that decision?
> Ps500e have the best imaging and realism IMO.
> Hemp are so smooth and a joy to listen to anything with.
> 325x are the best all rounder with a superb punchy sound.
> ...


Wish there was a love reply instead of a like!  That was a grand reply!  I still have a soft spot for ps500e and remember it so fondly.   I sold it on eBay cause I got in a bit of debt with bills and such.  But that is probably my favorite one I ever had too… cherish them.  Probably an even more important question… do you use them all?  I would be afraid if I ever got that many Grados I would favor one over all the others and only use that one… I’m probably wrong about that though?


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ekolite said:


> There may come a day when Grado decides to sell a detachable option for their wired models.



This day will be the day when John Grado will hand over to Jonathan.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Stevko said:


> Looks like the T5. Ships with a shorter cable…



My AK T1p is the 32 ohm mobile version of the 600 ohm original 2nd version T1 and comes with short cable as well.


----------



## majo123 (Jul 15, 2022)

ekolite said:


> Wish there was a love reply instead of a like!  That was a grand reply!  I still have a soft spot for ps500e and remember it so fondly.   I sold it on eBay cause I got in a bit of debt with bills and such.  But that is probably my favorite one I ever had too… cherish them.  Probably an even more important question… do you use them all?  I would be afraid if I ever got that many Grados I would favor one over all the others and only use that one… I’m probably wrong about that though?


I actually do , I rotate them but lately it's been 325x which I had missed and also listening and running in at the same time, I have some fostex purplehearts and audeze Lcdx in the mix as well....
I never used to be a rotator though and only ever kept my favourite, but even the 80x I would be reluctant to let go now as what they do as in it's useage and audio for money paid is second to none imo.
Very comfortable, very light, great fit and don't slip too much, sound great all for the £50 I paid!
 I just don't really have preferrence so much with the grado.


----------



## ekolite

majo123 said:


> I actually do , I rotate them but lately it's been 325x which I had missed and also listening and running in at the same time, I have some fostex purplehearts and audeze Lcdx in the mix as well....
> I never used to be a rotator though and only ever kept my favourite, but even the 80x I would be reluctant to let go now as what they do as in it's useage and audio for money paid is second to none imo.
> Very comfortable, very light, great fit and don't slip too much, sound great all for the £50 I paid!
> I just don't really have preferrence so much with the grado.


My goal is to get two more Grados in a years time but that will probably be it for a long time until the next series comes out.  Oh and a few headphone stands. Which are so valuable for Grados with their big naked drivers.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

majo123 said:


> Mmmmm I'm not sure ...I can't take all?? ....it's honestly a very tough call... maybe you could help me make that decision?
> Ps500e have the best imaging and realism IMO.
> Hemp are so smooth and a joy to listen to anything with.
> 325x are the best all rounder with a superb punchy sound.
> ...



From my own Grado family I would choose the GH1.


----------



## Damien Grief

@majo123 is singlehandedly making me want to get reacquainted with my PS500e. Haven't listened to them in a while but he keeps praising them so much. lol


----------



## majo123

ekolite said:


> My goal is to get two more Grados in a years time but that will probably be it for a long time until the next series comes out.  Oh and a few headphone stands. Which are so valuable for Grados with their big naked drivers.


What you thinking of getting?...I too will buy another pair probably towards the end of the year as I'm looking at buying other audio equipment in the next month or two,? Maybe mojo2... maybe tubes?? Unsure yet


----------



## majo123 (Jul 15, 2022)

Damien Grief said:


> @majo123 is singlehandedly making me want to get reacquainted with my PS500e. Haven't listened to them in a while but he keeps praising them so much. lol


Lol you may disagree in the end but you already know that I love them ... each to there own though with preferrences, there is no right or wrong...
Some days I prefer hemp, others 325x .... music and mood dictates, even how tired I am ...


----------



## ekolite

majo123 said:


> What you thinking of getting?...I too will buy another pair probably towards the end of the year as I'm looking at buying other audio equipment in the next month or two,? Maybe mojo2... maybe tubes?? Unsure yet


Next up for me is rs2x… I’m hoping to get them before years end… then rs1x but… I am thinking of a headphone amp myself as well.. the hemps and their flat pads are so easy to drive it’s ridiculous.  The l pads really need an extra push than my portable CD players offer,. So I’m thinking of maybe the Vorzuge Vorzamp Pure II pro with the line outs from my players.


----------



## majo123

ekolite said:


> Next up for me is rs2x… I’m hoping to get them before years end… then rs1x but… I am thinking of a headphone amp myself as well.. the hemps and their flat pads are so easy to drive it’s ridiculous.  The l pads really need an extra push than my portable CD players offer,. So I’m thinking of maybe the Vorzuge Vorzamp Pure II pro with the line outs from my players.


Not heard of it il check it out when I get the chance ...I too am considering rs2x , I also am considering rs1x ...my factors are not many have rs2x and heard good things elsewhere, and being truthful as I always am a bit of understandable reluctance getting a pair of rs1x because of the posted wood splits  ... but nothing set in stone and I still could end up getting 1x ...I have other stuff going on plus planned audio purchases along the way , plus a few grado, so it will be towards the end of the year whatever my decision is.
Could still be 1x though we shall see.


----------



## Damien Grief

ekolite said:


> Next up for me is rs2x… I’m hoping to get them before years end… then rs1x but… I am thinking of a headphone amp myself as well.. the hemps and their flat pads are so easy to drive it’s ridiculous.  The l pads really need an extra push than my portable CD players offer,. So I’m thinking of maybe the Vorzuge Vorzamp Pure II pro with the line outs from my players.



I'm loving the RS1x so far. But my next upgrade will definitely be a new desktop amp/DAC stack before any more headphones.



majo123 said:


> Lol you may disagree in the end but you already know that I love them ... each to there own though with preferrences, there is no right or wrong...
> Some days I prefer hemp, others 325x .... music and mood dictates, even how tired I am ...



For sure. It's just been a while and all the gushing over them has made me want to try them out again and compare them to the Hemps and RS1x.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

paulrbarnard said:


> Sounds like those Whites can work miracles 😜



Even they were designed with UK music from the 60th in mind, they also work quite well with German music from the 60th


----------



## ekolite

majo123 said:


> Not heard of it il check it out when I get the chance ...I too am considering rs2x , I also am considering rs1x ...my factors are not many have rs2x and heard good things elsewhere, and being truthful as I always am a bit of understandable reluctance getting a pair of rs1x because of the posted wood splits  ... but nothing set in stone and I still could end up getting 1x ...I have other stuff going on plus planned audio purchases along the way , plus a few grado, so it will be towards the end of the year whatever my decision is.
> Could still be 1x though we shall see.


Yes I did notice the wood splits the first time I seen a posted pic on here of the 1x by esl-1 (haven’t seen him in a while, hope he’s ok). And I pointed it out to him hopefully they can get it sorted out the ones that are like this.  However they look so beautiful even with the split that I would still probably get a pair as long as it doesn’t effect performance


----------



## majo123

ekolite said:


> Yes I did notice the wood splits the first time I seen a posted pic on here of the 1x by esl-1 (haven’t seen him in a while, hope he’s ok). And I pointed it out to him hopefully they can get it sorted out the ones that are like this.  However they look so beautiful even with the split that I would still probably get a pair as long as it doesn’t effect performance


Honestly as I said before I think most will be fine and my decision which in the end will be made from contributing factors, the odd split is just one of them , but I also have read elsewhere some actually preferring rs2x even if maybe not as technicaly good but this is split as others say otherwise, money doesn't come much into it as I'm in no rush ... again just preferrences no right or wrong.


----------



## ekolite (Jul 15, 2022)

majo123 said:


> Honestly as I said before I think most will be fine and my decision which in the end will be made from contributing factors, the odd split is just one of them , but I also have read elsewhere some actually preferring rs2x even if maybe not as technicaly good but this is split as others say otherwise, money doesn't come much into it as I'm in no rush ... again just preferrences no right or wrong.


Totally agree with no right or wrong man… you just cannot go wrong when you choose a Grado.  They all have some different presentations but you are getting supreme sound no matter which you choose just a different “flavor” for each model.


----------



## majo123

ekolite said:


> Totally agree with no right or wrong man… you just cannot go wrong when you choose a Grado.  They all have some different presentations but you are getting supreme sound no matter which you choose just a different “flavor” to each model


100 % agree which is why I'm not getting ship wrecked!


----------



## ekolite

Damien Grief said:


> I'm loving the RS1x so far. But my next upgrade will definitely be a new desktop amp/DAC stack before any more headphones.
> 
> 
> 
> For sure. It's just been a while and all the gushing over them has made me want to try them out again and compare them to the Hemps and RS1x.


Yeah they may be the best technical performers in the lineup n many aspects,  possibly even the statement series but have heaRd no comparisons there


----------



## rocketron

You can’t go wrong with a Vorzuge amp.
Absolutely top class amplifier that just happens to be portable.


----------



## ekolite

rocketron said:


> You can’t go wrong with a Vorzuge amp.
> Absolutely top class amplifier that just happens to be portable.


Well put.  Best amp I ever owned was a Vorzuge.


----------



## ekolite

rocketron said:


> Absolutely top class amplifier that just happens to be portable.
> 
> 
> ekolite said:
> ...


----------



## rocketron

That’s enough talk about Vorzuge amps now.
We’re breaking the Headfi unwritten rule of never talking about Vorzuge amps.
This rule is in place too stop people wanting them and driving up the prices.
This post and pictures of a Vorzuge amp will be deleted in ten seconds.
All the people that have seen the posts and pictures will receive a red flash too erase there memory.
Just like Men In Black.

Oh I’m using low gain fed from a Questyle M15.
I have owned far more expensive amps in the past but I’m never letting this Pure ii+ go.
If you find one buy it.👍


----------



## TooFrank

So I have a - probably silly - question: What will the 325x bring to my table - or rather to my ears - when I already have a rich Grado selection (80i, GW100, HF3, GH2, RS1x, Hemp, GS2000e). The answer I am looking for is along the lines: "Absolutely nothing essential. Spend your cash on something else"


----------



## Delmonaco

majo123 said:


> Not heard of it il check it out when I get the chance ...I too am considering rs2x



Patiently waiting for this day to come and hear your thoughts on it.


----------



## Stevko

Right answer,nothing
You already own GH2, RS1x, Hemp, GS2000e…
Buy a sundara instead   or a DT 1770/1990


----------



## majo123

Delmonaco said:


> Patiently waiting for this day to come and hear your thoughts on it.


You may have to be patient ...new amp or amp dac first...and I need to buy a new headphone cabinet! Running out of room.


----------



## TooFrank

Stevko said:


> Right answer,nothing
> You already own GH2, RS1x, Hemp, GS2000e…
> Buy a sundara instead   or a DT 1770/1990


Thanks, then I am good - for now - (I also have the Arya vs. 2)


----------



## Stevko

TooFrank said:


> Thanks, then I am good - for now - (I also have the Arya vs. 2)


See that now. Then you don’t need Sundara 😀
And your ifi stuff is great.
You got all you need


----------



## majo123

TooFrank said:


> So I have a - probably silly - question: What will the 325x bring to my table - or rather to my ears - when I already have a rich Grado selection (80i, GW100, HF3, GH2, RS1x, Hemp, GS2000e). The answer I am looking for is along the lines: "Absolutely nothing essential. Spend your cash on something else"


Although I have not heard some of your grado there is one attribute i feel the 325x have the others don't and that is punch, for me it's the best bass punch I have heard on a can all though obviously I haven't heard everything and knowledge limited , it's tight with great texture you actually feel it without it being overbearing ..im no bass head though.


----------



## rocketron

TooFrank said:


> So I have a - probably silly - question: What will the 325x bring to my table - or rather to my ears - when I already have a rich Grado selection (80i, GW100, HF3, GH2, RS1x, Hemp, GS2000e). The answer I am looking for is along the lines: "Absolutely nothing essential. Spend your cash on something else"


Maybe try HD800S?


----------



## Menkau-ra

Heyyoudvd said:


> It looks like I’m in the same position as a bunch of other people in this thread - I love my Hemp and am tempted to get an RS1x.
> 
> Reading through some of the comparisons here, it sounds like the RS1x is a headphone that offers more detail, more spaciousness, and less bass.
> 
> ...


And that is my dilemma too, but I already have HD8xx. So how do I upgrade from Hemps?


----------



## Menkau-ra

majo123 said:


> Although I have not heard some of your grado there is one attribute i feel the 325x have the others don't and that is punch, for me it's the best bass punch I have heard on a can all though obviously I haven't heard everything and knowledge limited , it's tight with great texture you actually feel it without it being overbearing ..im no bass head though.


Really? To me Hemps have the best punch I've ever heard. But if 325x is better I need to try them.


----------



## Shane D

TooFrank said:


> So I have a - probably silly - question: What will the 325x bring to my table - or rather to my ears - when I already have a rich Grado selection (80i, GW100, HF3, GH2, RS1x, Hemp, GS2000e). The answer I am looking for is along the lines: "Absolutely nothing essential. Spend your cash on something else"


My three favourite headphones are my GH2's, Focal Elex's and HiFiman HE6se V2's. Three different versions of awesome! 
Variety is really important to me. 
Love to shake it up weekly, if not daily.


----------



## majo123

Menkau-ra said:


> Really? To me Hemps have the best punch I've ever heard. But if 325x is better I need to try them.


I very rarely stick my neck truly out when it comes to audio, it's just so subjective  .... but I feel the 325x are the punchiest cans i own.
To anyone owning these or getting them try "seven nation army" by the white stripes...it may not be your genre but that drum beat is something else on these....


----------



## ekolite

majo123 said:


> I very rarely stick my neck truly out when it comes to audio, it's just so subjective  .... but I feel the 325x are the punchiest cans i own.
> To anyone owning these or getting them try "seven nation army" by the white stripes...it may not be your genre but that drum beat is something else on these....


Love White Stripes!  Seen them live on their Get Behind Me Satan tour


----------



## majo123

ekolite said:


> Love White Stripes!  Seen them live on their Get Behind Me Satan tour


Awesome I'm obviously a fan ...


----------



## ekolite

majo123 said:


> Awesome I'm obviously a fan ...


They jammed… Meg sang In the Cold, Cold Night.  My favorite album of theirs is their first one.  I never get tired of it.


----------



## majo123

ekolite said:


> They jammed… Meg sang In the Cold, Cold Night.  My favorite album of theirs is their first one.  I never get tired of it.


Your lucky, would love to have seen them live.  .. another I would love to have seen live was Bob Marley. ..I was just a little too young but not much. ..


----------



## ekolite

majo123 said:


> Your lucky, would love to have seen them live.  .. another I would love to have seen live was Bob Marley. ..I was just a little too young but not much. ..


Yeah man Bob would have been ultra epic…


----------



## rocketron

Guys one thing with Grados is always try other pads before deciding on spending more money.
They can alter the sound massively.
You can even mod cheaper models to suit your taste with wooden cups , damping, holes punched and tapping holes along with Grado pads and others.
Years ago a good mod was called the SennsGrado.
It was a Senns PX100 driver in a wooden Grado cup with HD414 pads holes cut or not according to taste.


----------



## majo123

ekolite said:


> Yeah man Bob would have been ultra epic…


Il only do this once on this thread as it's about grado....but get your grado out and appreciate ( I hope) this.


----------



## ekolite

ekolite said:


> Yeah man Bob would have been ultra epic…


If Bob Marley was still around he would probably be chilling with a set of Grado Hemps on his head


----------



## clundbe1

TooFrank said:


> So I have a - probably silly - question: What will the 325x bring to my table - or rather to my ears - when I already have a rich Grado selection (80i, GW100, HF3, GH2, RS1x, Hemp, GS2000e). The answer I am looking for is along the lines: "Absolutely nothing essential. Spend your cash on something else"


It will bring you speed.


----------



## ekolite

majo123 said:


> Il only do this once on this thread as it's about grado....but get your grado out and appreciate ( I hope) this.



What a legend. Such energy in his performance.


----------



## ekolite

majo123 said:


> Il only do this once on this thread as it's about grado....but get your grado out and appreciate ( I hope) this.



Have you heard Natural Mystic?  It’s a great compilation of his worth it on Vinyl.  I think you can stream it too


----------



## majo123

ekolite said:


> Have you heard Natural Mystic?  It’s a great compilation of his worth it on Vinyl.  I think you can stream it too


Yes I have but not in quite a while  .  I used to have everything he owned back in the 90s 2000s but through various reasons I lost a lot of CDs from then...I still own a hell of a lot now though  .... two of my favourite albums are "uprising" and "natty dread"


----------



## ekolite

majo123 said:


> Yes I have but not in quite a while  .  I used to have everything he owned back in the 90s 2000s but through various reasons I lost a lot of CDs from then...I still own a hell of a lot now though  .... two of my favourite albums are "uprising" and "natty dread"


Yes I lost some cds too along the way… yes both fantastic albums… come to think of it I do not remember a Bob Marley album that I didn’t like.


----------



## majo123

ekolite said:


> Yes I lost some cds too along the way… yes both fantastic albums… come to think of it I do not remember a Bob Marley album that I didn’t like.


Agree...you have some good taste in music my friend , well I think so anyway....
I love live music with hemp ...


----------



## ekolite

majo123 said:


> Agree...you have some good taste in music my friend , well I think so anyway....
> I love live music with hemp ...


Well thanks I can say the same thing about you and your music taste… I love live music with Grados period sometimes I wonder if it gets any better for real!


----------



## ekolite

Ok I will post one video… probably only time I will ever do it on here but if you like female vocals like I do check this out: edit - wow this has so many views now maybe you have seen this


----------



## majo123

ekolite said:


> Ok I will post one video… probably only time I will ever do it on here but if you like female vocals like I do check this out: edit - wow this has so many views now maybe you have seen this



Lovely Vocal


----------



## peterinvan

ekolite said:


> Yes I lost some cds too along the way… yes both fantastic albums… come to think of it I do not remember a Bob Marley album that I didn’t like.


I concur about Bob Marley.  The production quality on the later albums is above average for the era.

Over the years I have ripped all my CDs to FLAC files.  Two years ago I sent 2 large tubs of CDs to the dump.  
I kept a few favourites to play in the car.  
Tidal is my main source now.  No complaints about sound quality


----------



## ekolite

peterinvan said:


> I concur about Bob Marley.  The production quality on the later albums is above average for the era.
> 
> Over the years I have ripped all my CDs to FLAC files.  Two years ago I sent 2 large tubs of CDs to the dump.
> I kept a few favourites to play in the car.
> Tidal is my main source now.  No complaints about sound quality


Half of it is the collecting aspect.  And then there is the music you can’t find on streaming which I own about 50 cds that are so.  It’s not a huge deal.  I love Tidal above all others because you can get on tidal + and give a bonus tip to your most streamed artist… and it’s simply the best sounding one along with qobuz… those two are head and shoulders above the rest. IMO.


----------



## peterinvan

ekolite said:


> Half of it is the *collecting aspect.*  And then there is the music you can’t find on streaming which I own about 50 cds that are so.  It’s not a huge deal.  I love Tidal above all others because you can get on tidal + and give a bonus tip to your most streamed artist… and it’s simply the best sounding one along with qobuz… those two are head and shoulders above the rest. IMO.


I get the collecting aspect.  When you downsize to a one bedroom condo, collections get downsized too!


----------



## ekolite

peterinvan said:


> I get the collecting aspect.  When you downsize to a one bedroom condo, collections get downsized too!


Yes indeed, I understand. I have a spare bedroom for storing all my music.  A benefit a lot of people cannot have!  I’m fortunate.


----------



## Plautus001

ekolite said:


> Ok I will post one video… probably only time I will ever do it on here but if you like female vocals like I do check this out: edit - wow this has so many views now maybe you have seen this



This is one of my test tracks, great performance


----------



## ekolite

Plautus001 said:


> This is one of my test tracks, great performance


Heard this on Legacy Whisper speakers and was an eye-opening experience!


----------



## Menkau-ra

majo123 said:


> I very rarely stick my neck truly out when it comes to audio, it's just so subjective  .... but I feel the 325x are the punchiest cans i own.


there was a pair of 325x for $200 on classified... I missed it


----------



## David222

Enjoying the "F" pads this evening...drivers are finally starting to open up. Great fun


----------



## majo123

Menkau-ra said:


> there was a pair of 325x for $200 on classified... I missed it


That's a shame definitely worth a try if you can pick them up.


----------



## SilverGrey (Jul 16, 2022)

I have a pair of SR80E’s which I think are brilliant, especially driven from my Ifi Zen Can 2, but I have the urge to try another Grado headphone.

My other headphones include Beyerdynamic DT880 and 770, the latter being my preferred of the 2.

I listen to a lot of electronic music and wondered what people might recommend from the X lineup. Is the SR80X sufficiently different to justify a purchase and will I ever use the E’s again?  I’d like something to compliment th 80E’s and not replace them.


----------



## majo123

SilverGrey said:


> I have a pair of SR80E’s which I think are brilliant, especially driven from my Ifi Zen Can 2, but I have the urge to try another Grado headphone.
> 
> My other headphones include Beyerdynamic DT880 and 770, the latter being my preferred of the 2.
> 
> I listen to a lot of electronic music and wondered what people might recommend from the X lineup. Is the SR80X sufficiently different to justify a purchase and will I ever use the E’s again?  I’d like something to compliment th 80E’s and not replace them.


If budget Will stretch then 325x sound great with electronic music ..80x are good too but can't compare to e variant as I haven't tried them..


----------



## SilverGrey

majo123 said:


> If budget Will stretch then 325x sound great with electronic music ..80x are good too but can't compare to e variant as I haven't tried them..


The 325X was also my thought, but haven’t had a chance to listen to any. Then I was wondering about the 225X.


----------



## majo123

SilverGrey said:


> The 325X was also my thought, but haven’t had a chance to listen to any. Then I was wondering about the 225X.


If you are in the UK you can try 80x , 225x and 325x at any richer sounds


----------



## ledzep

So gimbals arrived and now fitted, 325x's complete, would advise that if your getting black gimbals to add a small piece of adhesive backed neoprene to the flat piece in the picture marked red as there's no raised nub on the arch like stock so the cups over time may leave slight marks. 



Right .... Next project awaites, I'll have a think on what's next while I sample some tunes on these beauties 👍


----------



## ledzep

@majo123 
You still want the stock gimbals and locks ?


----------



## majo123

Decisions.... but good ones


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> @majo123
> You still want the stock gimbals and locks ?


Yes my friend that would be great!


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> So gimbals arrived and now fitted, 325x's complete, would advise that if your getting black gimbals to add a small piece of adhesive backed neoprene to the flat piece in the picture marked red as there's no raised nub on the arch like stock so the cups over time may leave slight marks.
> 
> 
> Right .... Next project awaites, I'll have a think on what's next while I sample some tunes on these beauties 👍


Looking good too


----------



## ledzep

majo123 said:


> Yes my friend that would be great!


No problem, I'll reserve them for you 👍


----------



## bozebuttons

I HAVE always been a Grado fanboy from my first one I bought in 1995 a SR60 which I still have.I have a bunch of Johns headphones as well 
I am currently listening to My Hp1s & it is one of my favorite headphones,PLugged into My Eddie Current Studio T with High fidelity Helix Headphone module
Lampi Big 7 dac this headphone scales  as you go with better equipment.


----------



## Zachik

ledzep said:


> So gimbals arrived and now fitted, 325x's complete


Beautiful   



ledzep said:


> Right .... Next project awaites, I'll have a think on what's next while I sample some tunes on these beauties 👍


I vote for next project to be the DIY version of the Grado RA-1 battery powered amp 
I will follow very closely on this one, since I want to build one, too!!


----------



## TooFrank

ekolite said:


> Yes indeed, I understand. I have a spare bedroom for storing all my music.  A benefit a lot of people cannot have!  I’m fortunate.


You are certainly fortunate to have a dedicated music storage (= room) - I only have a hard disc (and a shelf for the surviving CDs). Envy is a bad thing


----------



## TooFrank

I just had a revelation: RS1x, I have until now only used with the TVVJ flat pads, but for some reason I now tried the recommendation by Jonathan and swapped to the G pads - and Wow - Kings of Convenience has never sounded better - need to do these pad rollings more often.....


----------



## Stevko

Thinks this man is a good reviewer


----------



## odarg64 (Jul 16, 2022)

odarg64 said:


> After a nice email chat with JDS, I ordered an Atom+. I'll let you know how it works with my Grados.


I'm very pleased with my Atom Amp+ so far. It has a dead flat frequency response, according to an Audio Science review, and provides the perfect link between my V-DAC II and SR225e. It has a good, usable range of volume control at low-gain, two analog inputs and comes in a small, unassuming case. It's definitely a set-it-and-forget-it device, which is exactly what I was looking for and what amplifiers should be, in my opinion. It's a bargain at $99. JDS Labs customer service is also outstanding. Highly recommended.

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...ds-atom-amp-review-headphone-amplifier.24680/


----------



## Damien Grief

For the people asking me the other day, I finally tried the Dekoni Fenestrated Sheepskin pads on my RS1x. I do not recommend at all. They tame the highs and while they do add a bit more bass, it ends up sounding muddy. These pads ruin the amazing detail the RS1x is best at. 

Will have to try other pads with them. Maybe I'll take the Dekoni Velours off my Hemps to try on them soon. But I'm also open to recommendations of pads besides the stock ones to try on my RS1x.


----------



## TheRealDz

Damien Grief said:


> For the people asking me the other day, I finally tried the Dekoni Fenestrated Sheepskin pads on my RS1x. I do not recommend at all. They tame the highs and while they do add a bit more bass, it ends up sounding muddy. These pads ruin the amazing detail the RS1x is best at.
> 
> Will have to try other pads with them. Maybe I'll take the Dekoni Velours off my Hemps to try on them soon. But I'm also open to recommendations of pads besides the stock ones to try on my RS1x.



Thank you - you saved me from a $80 mistake!


----------



## Damien Grief

TheRealDz said:


> Thank you - you saved me from a $80 mistake!



I'm sure they'd sound good on the right headphone. Just not a good match for the RS1x. Hoping the velour ones are better because I love the comfort of these pads.


----------



## Menkau-ra

Damien Grief said:


> For the people asking me the other day, I finally tried the Dekoni Fenestrated Sheepskin pads on my RS1x. I do not recommend at all. They tame the highs and while they do add a bit more bass, it ends up sounding muddy. These pads ruin the amazing detail the RS1x is best at.
> 
> Will have to try other pads with them. Maybe I'll take the Dekoni Velours off my Hemps to try on them soon. But I'm also open to recommendations of pads besides the stock ones to try on my RS1x.


ZMF pads are awesome with Grado and very comfortable


----------



## Plautus001

SilverGrey said:


> The 325X was also my thought, but haven’t had a chance to listen to any. Then I was wondering about the 225X.


SR325X is magic and will be good alternative to your other headphones - i have DT770 as well.


----------



## Damien Grief

Menkau-ra said:


> ZMF pads are awesome with Grado and very comfortable



Different pads work better with different Grado models. But I'll have to take a look.


----------



## David222

TooFrank said:


> I just had a revelation: RS1x, I have until now only used with the TVVJ flat pads, but for some reason I now tried the recommendation by Jonathan and swapped to the G pads - and Wow - Kings of Convenience has never sounded better - need to do these pad rollings more often.....



I agree.  The "G" pads are excellent. I use them on the RS1x, Hemp and PS500e...alternate between G and F


----------



## TheRealDz

Damien Grief said:


> I'm sure they'd sound good on the right headphone. Just not a good match for the RS1x. Hoping the velour ones are better because I love the comfort of these pads.



Velour sounds great. I wish they sounded more like the G-cush, but their comfort makes up for it.


----------



## jonathan c (Jul 16, 2022)

TooFrank said:


> I just had a revelation: RS1x, I have until now only used with the TVVJ flat pads, but for some reason I now tried the recommendation by Jonathan and swapped to the G pads - and Wow - Kings of Convenience has never sounded better - need to do these pad rollings more often.....


I will say that I got the idea of “G”s with RS1x from a post by @j0val in this thread. 😄  [EDIT:  it was post #49,695 on page 3313]


----------



## Menkau-ra

Damien Grief said:


> Different pads work better with different Grado models. But I'll have to take a look.


The ZMF Beyer pads are almost the same sound as G pads, but have much better comfort and more premium feeling, and they are NOT touching your ears (I bought them just for that).


----------



## TheRealDz (Jul 16, 2022)

I took the plunge on a Helot 2x tube amp.  I need to hear what all the fuss is about tubes and Grados.

I sold a Schiit Vali 2+ not too long ago - it was a fine amp, but didn't sound tubey enough to justify its place in my system.  The Helot is full tube, vs hybrid ss output like the Vali, so I am really eager to hear how it sounds with my RS1x and Turbulent X.


----------



## Damien Grief

TheRealDz said:


> Velour sounds great. I wish they sounded more like the G-cush, but their comfort makes up for it.



Maybe I'll take them off my Hemps to try with the RS1x soon. If I like em, I can buy a second pair. 



Menkau-ra said:


> The ZMF Beyer pads are almost the same sound as G pads, but have much better comfort and more premium feeling, and they are NOT touching your ears (I bought them just for that).


The RS1x come with L cushions. Not sure how they'd sound with G cushions. Haven't tried them on it yet. Have only tried the stock L and the Dekoni fenestrated sheepskin.


----------



## ekolite

Damien Grief said:


> Maybe I'll take them off my Hemps to try with the RS1x soon. If I like em, I can buy a second pair.
> 
> 
> The RS1x come with L cushions. Not sure how they'd sound with G cushions. Haven't tried them on it yet. Have only tried the stock L and the Dekoni fenestrated sheepskin.


Someday the rs1x will be mine… oh, yes.. they will be mine


----------



## ekolite (Jul 17, 2022)

odarg64 said:


> I'm very pleased with my Atom Amp+ so far. It has a dead flat frequency response, according to an Audio Science review, and provides the perfect link between my V-DAC II and SR225e. It has a good, usable range of volume control at low-gain, two analog inputs and comes in a small, unassuming case. It's definitely a set-it-and-forget-it device, which is exactly what I was looking for and what amplifiers should be, in my opinion. It's a bargain at $99. JDS Labs customer service is also outstanding. Highly recommended.
> 
> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...ds-atom-amp-review-headphone-amplifier.24680/


JDS labs is about a 35 minute drive from my place.  I drove there to pick up an objective amp a few years ago and they gave me a free t shirt.. they also had a huge amount of boxed up amps ready to dispatch.  Friendly guys.


----------



## odarg64 (Jul 17, 2022)

ekolite said:


> JDS labs is about a 35 minute drive from my place.  I drove there to pick up an objective amp a few years ago and they gave me a free t shirt.. they also had a huge amount of boxed up amps ready to dispatch.  Friendly guys.


Indeed. My email exchange with JDS himself was pleasant and helpful.

Unfortunately, the Atom Amp+ isn't suitable for my Grados and me. After additional listening time, I've found that I have to constantly ride the gain indicating it's too powerful for my headphones and ears, which require lower than normal listening volumes due to hearing damage. It's sounds great though, just not for me. Oh well. It will still be useful as a preamp for an eventual loudspeaker system or I'll find another home for it.


----------



## David222

odarg64 said:


> Indeed. My email exchange with JDS himself was pleasant and helpful.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have decided the Atom Amp+ isn't suitable for my Grados and me. After additional listening time, I've found that I have to constantly ride the gain indicating the range of usable volume isn't wide enough for my lower than normal listening levels, due to hearing damage. I guess that means it's too powerful for my headphones. It's sounds great though, just not for me. Oh well. It will still be useful as a preamp for an eventual loudspeaker system or I'll find another home for it. Still worth the $99 gamble.



IMHO, the iFi Zen Can has great synergy at very reasonable cost with Grados. 

Slightly north of this would be Jot 2, Rupert Neve RNHP and Hagerman Tuba_ (if want to try Tubes). _


----------



## ekolite

odarg64 said:


> Indeed. My email exchange with JDS himself was pleasant and helpful.
> 
> Unfortunately, the Atom Amp+ isn't suitable for my Grados and me. After additional listening time, I've found that I have to constantly ride the gain indicating it's too powerful for my headphones and ears, which require lower than normal listening volumes due to hearing damage. It's sounds great though, just not for me. Oh well. It will still be useful as a preamp for an eventual loudspeaker system or I'll find another home for it.


I don’t use the amp for Grados either I preferred the sound directly from my CD player and phone.


----------



## odarg64

ekolite said:


> I don’t use the amp for Grados either I preferred the sound directly from my CD player and phone.


I need an amp for my sources (DAC, turntable). I don't have/want a phone. I guess there isn't much call for low(er) power amps. I'll keep looking. Thanks.


----------



## ekolite

odarg64 said:


> I need an amp for my sources (DAC, turntable). I don't have/want a phone. I guess there isn't much call for low(er) power amps. I'll keep looking. Thanks.


Highly recommend the Vorzuge pure II pro amp


----------



## mbwilson111

ekolite said:


> I don’t use the amp for Grados either I preferred the sound directly from my CD player and phone.


They are fine with a good dap too.


----------



## ledzep

Anyone tried out the ZMF grado adapters, I like the idea of the dekoni's but for us in the UK your looking at £100+ and that's better spent towards another pair of grado's. I've plenty of other pads from beyers and fostex to try out with them.


----------



## TheRealDz

ledzep said:


> Anyone tried out the ZMF grado adapters, I like the idea of the dekoni's but for us in the UK your looking at £100+ and that's better spent towards another pair of grado's. I've plenty of other pads from beyers and fostex to try out with them.



They are a no brainer at their price.  But note two things:

1) you can easily rig something equivalent with hard foam to try things out (I made a few); and

2) I have several dozen pads, but have not found any that I think are long term solutions.  Several came close, but just rob the Grados of their magic.


----------



## qua2k (Jul 17, 2022)

TheRealDz said:


> 2) I have several dozen pads, but have not found any that I think are long term solutions.  Several came close, but just rob the Grados of their magic.


Comfort vs. sound is the trade off to my head and ears. TTVJ's Deluxe Flats still my favorite.


----------



## ledzep

TheRealDz said:


> They are a no brainer at their price.  But note two things:
> 
> 1) you can easily rig something equivalent with hard foam to try things out (I made a few); and
> 
> 2) I have several dozen pads, but have not found any that I think are long term solutions.  Several came close, but just rob the Grados of their magic.


Yeah I've noticed they are very grado sound dependent on the stock or stock type pads ( my bowls are geekria and work well for me ) I think I'll give up on the rolling for now and just enjoy what I've got. I been down the pad rolling too many times before and it's not cheap, not to mention all the pads left over 🤣


----------



## TheRealDz

ledzep said:


> Yeah I've noticed they are very grado sound dependent on the stock or stock type pads ( my bowls are geekria and work well for me ) I think I'll give up on the rolling for now and just enjoy what I've got. I been down the pad rolling too many times before and it's not cheap, not to mention all the pads left over 🤣



My Geekria clone bowls are still my favorite sounding.  If only they were more comfortable...


----------



## Davidzak64

I listened to my first Grado yesterday. What took me so long? 🤔 
I love it!


----------



## majo123

Davidzak64 said:


> I listened to my first Grado yesterday. What took me so long? 🤔
> I love it!


I like the headphone stand! ... although I find it a little spooky as well ....325x great cans.


----------



## ledzep

majo123 said:


> I like the headphone stand! ... although I find it a little spooky as well ....325x great cans.


If I had that stand it would be the final straw for the wife, headphones and on another woman 🤣


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> If I had that stand it would be the final straw for the wife, headphones and on another woman 🤣


 my ex wouldn't like it either......she would of liked my head like that though 

Can you imagine having like 6 or 7 pairs of cans all on stands like that .... watching .... looking  ... staring...
Never liked dolls or dummy's...
Still think it's cool though,


----------



## Davidzak64 (Jul 17, 2022)

majo123 said:


> I like the headphone stand! ... although I find it a little spooky as well ....325x great cans.


Her name is Jada. 😉 and the Wife is not fond of her. She makes her Jealous. 😃 She has to share time with Jada. Wait till she sees the Kneckless I buy her. 😊


----------



## majo123

Davidzak64 said:


> Her name is Jada. 😉 and the Wife is not fond of her. She makes her Jealous. 😃 She has to share time with Jada. Wait till she sees the Kneckless I buy her. 😊



When she next gets jealous.... just say "hey you get shoes"


----------



## majo123

I hope jada is appreciating the 325x .... reckon she would like some rs1x to go with the necklace


----------



## Davidzak64 (Jul 17, 2022)

majo123 said:


> When she next gets jealous.... just say "hey you get shoes"


The Wife is gonna trip when I drill the hole Jada's mouth. 🤔 to hold the 1/4" adapters of course. 😃


----------



## majo123

Davidzak64 said:


> She is gonna trip when I drill the hole in her mouth. 🤔 to hold the 1/4 adapters of course. 😃


Hope your on about Jada and not the wife


----------



## David222

Davidzak64 said:


> Her name is Jada. 😉 and the Wife is not fond of her. She makes her Jealous. 😃 She has to share time with Jada. Wait till she sees the Kneckless I buy her. 😊


----------



## ledzep

Davidzak64 said:


> The Wife is gonna trip when I drill the hole Jada's mouth. 🤔 to hold the 1/4" adapters of course. 😃


"Keep your adaptors outta Jada's mouth" ...... "I said keep your adaptors outta Jada's mouth" 👋


----------



## Davidzak64

ledzep said:


> "Keep your adaptors outta Jada's mouth" ...... "I said keep your adaptors outta Jada's mouth" 👋


That's right. You must have seen some of my other posts Will. 😃 or should I say Fresh Prince.


----------



## David222

Grado + Hagerman =


----------



## Menkau-ra

TheRealDz said:


> I sold a Schiit Vali 2+ not too long ago - it was a fine amp, but didn't sound tubey enough to justify its place in my system.  The Helot is full tube, vs hybrid ss output like the Vali, so I am really eager to hear how it sounds with my RS1x and Turbulent X.


I almost purchased Vali2+ yesterday. I wanted that just for my Grado. Maybe TA-26 would be better?


----------



## greenhorn

chesebert said:


> No. Not close at all. No LCD, no HFM, no Focal, no Stax, no HE-1. Nothing.



Maybe Grados sound like when you are playing the piano and HD600 like when being somewhere in the audience


----------



## jonathan c

David222 said:


> Grado + Hagerman =


Nice EL84s !!  😄


----------



## ekolite

Stevko said:


> Thinks this man is a good reviewer



Me too!  Always like listening to Steve’s thoughts and music recommendations.


----------



## ekolite

qua2k said:


> Comfort vs. sound is the trade off to my head and ears. TTVJ's Deluxe Flats still my favorite.


I am definitely going to have to try those someday!


----------



## TheRealDz

I wore my Turbulent X with G-cush while out jogging yesterday.  I got quite a few weird looks from people. 

They must all have been sennheiser fans... 🤣


----------



## Delmonaco

SilverGrey said:


> I have a pair of SR80E’s which I think are brilliant, especially driven from my Ifi Zen Can 2, but I have the urge to try another Grado headphone.
> 
> My other headphones include Beyerdynamic DT880 and 770, the latter being my preferred of the 2.
> 
> I listen to a lot of electronic music and wondered what people might recommend from the X lineup. Is the SR80X sufficiently different to justify a purchase and will I ever use the E’s again?  I’d like something to compliment th 80E’s and not replace them.



I went to my first SR80e to SR325X and then SR80x. 

I think you should go straight to the SR325X. It was a punch in the face for me, it`s a huge jump and I think will be great for electronic music because of the bass. 

As for the 80x/80e, dispite technically being an improvement, it's a minor thing, and I keep coming back to the legendary 80e because it's a more hardcore Grado.


----------



## Delmonaco

TooFrank said:


> I just had a revelation: RS1x, I have until now only used with the TVVJ flat pads, but for some reason I now tried the recommendation by Jonathan and swapped to the G pads - and Wow - Kings of Convenience has never sounded better - need to do these pad rollings more often.....



Because of your message I put my F pad in the 80x yesterday. Very surprised by the result. I thought it would look awful but far from it, it was pretty amazing!


----------



## Zachik

Finally... scored a Grado RA-1 amp 
Thanks @HiGHFLYiN9 for the tip!!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

The RA-1 amp symbolizes the magic of Grado (caution…writing this while listening through an RA-1 driving an HF-3!).

There is the “I can build that for 1/10 the price… just an op amp of a specific kind!”  Then there is the Grado Magic (“GM”).  The wooden box that surrounds it, the precision pot that attenuates it, the potting epoxy that encloses it, the specific capacitors that smooth it, the hum-free batteries that power it…).  Collectively, this is the GM that distinguishes it.

I have the good fortune to also own the Joseph Grado HPA-1 headphone amp.  In addition to all the special tweaks just mentioned for the RA-1, this amp even has special wires that move its signal around within the amp… seems to be copper twisted with a dielectrics material and enclosed in special insulation.  Wow, does that HPA-1 sound delicious and exciting with my Joseph Grado HP-1000 headphones, the “original Grados, “ the HP-1 version with the polarity switch.

And that HP-1?  Some people know that when he was alive, Joseph Grado would upgrade your HP-1 to an HP-2 version by adding a particularly thick Ultra Wideband wire, put some special goop on the headphone driver, and burn them in in a particular way.  GM!

Yes, Grado has a mystic toolkit of tricks that aren’t found in any spec.   Sure, maybe the SR60 and the SR325 have the same driver, but please read, word for word, the description that Grado provides for each headphone in that series.   Certainly there is increasing improvement in matching the two drivers, but also in other parts of the description of each headphone. Go read!  GM at work!!


----------



## Zachik

ruthieandjohn said:


> writing this while listening through an RA-1 driving an HF-3


HF-3 might be my next scavenger hunt... I really liked it when auditioned it at CanJam NYC 2018, and regret not buying it (I think the show special was $250 ?)


----------



## jonathan c

The Grado RA-1 is a little wonder of engineering ‘alchemy’. From its absolute background silence to _grainless _detail to expansive soundstage to thunderous dynamics —> 🎼🥲🎵. All this from a small rectangular mahogany box! Gorgeous in its own way!


----------



## Zachik

jonathan c said:


> The Grado RA-1 is a little wonder of engineering ‘alchemy’. From its absolute background silence to _grainless _detail to expansive soundstage to thunderous dynamics —> 🎼🥲🎵. All this from a small rectangular mahogany box! Gorgeous in its own way!


I love the RA-1 perfect camouflage on your desk... reminds me of this: (from Garden State movie)


----------



## jonathan c

Zachik said:


> I love the RA-1 perfect camouflage on your desk... reminds me of this: (from Garden State movie)


The RA-1 / RS-1x photo is just for aesthetics. As I have posted previously, though 1-1/2 decades separate their introductions, the RA-1 and RS-1x seem made for each other !! [Same is true with Hemp, GS3000e, PS500e, PS2000e…😄]


----------



## SilverGrey

Delmonaco said:


> I went to my first SR80e to SR325X and then SR80x.
> 
> I think you should go straight to the SR325X. It was a punch in the face for me, it`s a huge jump and I think will be great for electronic music because of the bass.
> 
> As for the 80x/80e, dispite technically being an improvement, it's a minor thing, and I keep coming back to the legendary 80e because it's a more hardcore Grado.


Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Damien Grief

jonathan c said:


> The Grado RA-1 is a little wonder of engineering ‘alchemy’. From its absolute background silence to _grainless _detail to expansive soundstage to thunderous dynamics —> 🎼🥲🎵. All this from a small rectangular mahogany box! Gorgeous in its own way!



Man that's just beautiful. Wish I could get my hands on one to see how it sounds with my various Grado headphones.


----------



## ekolite

Metal heads check out the band Troberoth.


----------



## ledzep

ekolite said:


> Metal heads check out the band Troberoth.


Yeah they sure rock out with their choc out !


----------



## rocketron

Modded my Grado comfy pads today.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Zachik said:


> Finally... scored a Grado RA-1 amp
> Thanks @HiGHFLYiN9 for the tip!!






Awesome! The RA-1 does indeed have the Grado magic. I wish more audio gear came in a beautiful wood case.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Does anyone from you know the Cayin N3 Pro?

If yes, did you try it with a Grado headphone and did it match well?
I am especially interested in the tube mode, but every feedback will be appreciated, also regarding solid-state mode.


----------



## BobG55

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> *
> 
> I wish more audio gear came in a beautiful wood case.*






😁


----------



## odarg64

TheRealDz said:


> I wore my Turbulent X with G-cush while out jogging yesterday.  I got quite a few weird looks from people.
> 
> They must all have been sennheiser fans... 🤣


What is their coefficient of sweat absorption?


----------



## TheRealDz

odarg64 said:


> What is their coefficient of sweat absorption?


Too small of a sample size to tell... 😜


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Does anyone from you know the Cayin N3 Pro?
> 
> If yes, did you try it with a Grado headphone and did it match well?
> I am especially interested in the tube mode, but every feedback will be appreciated, also regarding solid-state mode.


Yes. I have one of those, and I've used it with at least 3 of my Grados (RS1x, GH4, Hemp). 
It sounds great with the Grados, plenty of power. 
The tube mode is kind of fun, but TBH I dont get a lot of 'tubey' character out of it. It pretty much sounds the same as SS mode to me. But they glow while you listen !!!! Cant put a price on that 😁 
The balanced out is very powerful too; in case you also have some harder to drive headphones. It'll run my HD 650s without trouble that way. 

The UI is really primitive, like a middle schoolers science project. That's the main drawback for me. If it powers down it doesn't reboot back to the same spot where you were. So if you were in the middle of an album you have to go back and find the album, find the track. Kind of a pain. 

Sound: 9.5/10 
Usability: 5/10 
Can be a flashlight if your power goes out: 13/10


----------



## jonathan c

odarg64 said:


> What is their coefficient of sweat absorption?


1 minus the reciprocal of the coefficient of sweat repulsion…🤪!


----------



## odarg64

TheRealDz said:


> Too small of a sample size to tell... 😜


n = 1


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

jonathan c said:


> 1 minus the reciprocal of the coefficient of sweat repulsion…🤪!


More math jokes is what this thread needed 😁


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

@Zachik be sure to pick up some Feed & Wax from your local hardware store or Amazon. The Mahogany on the RA-1 has a holographic visual quality once you give it a coat or two with a paper towel. You might be too mesmerized looking at it to listen to it  There are few things more satisfying in life than power washing the grunge off a dirty sidewalk/fence, and giving dry wood a coat of Feed & Wax and watching it soak in.


----------



## Zachik

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> @Zachik be sure to pick up some Feed & Wax from your local hardware store or Amazon. The Mahogany on the RA-1 has a holographic visual quality once you give it a coat or two with a paper towel. You might be too mesmerized looking at it to listen to it  There are few things more satisfying in life than power washing the grunge off a dirty sidewalk/fence, and giving dry wood a coat of Feed & Wax and watching it soak in.


Would this one do?
https://www.amazon.com/Howard-Products-FW0016-Feed-N-Wax-Conditioner/dp/B001BKQYGW/


----------



## dav16v

I love the Grado brand (the history the look and the sound) but the comfort is really an issue for me. My GH2 was killing my ears after only 1 ou 2 hours...


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Yes. I have one of those, and I've used it with at least 3 of my Grados (RS1x, GH4, Hemp).
> It sounds great with the Grados, plenty of power.
> The tube mode is kind of fun, but TBH I dont get a lot of 'tubey' character out of it. It pretty much sounds the same as SS mode to me. But they glow while you listen !!!! Cant put a price on that 😁
> The balanced out is very powerful too; in case you also have some harder to drive headphones. It'll run my HD 650s without trouble that way.
> ...



Thanks for your feedback, very appreciated.

Good to know that it sounds great and matches well with Grado.
I did hope to get some 'tubey' character with it but that seems not to be the case for you.
It offers two different tube modes, ultra-linear and triode.
Do they both sound for you the same as the SS mode?

I think the fun factor with the glowing tubes is great 
But would be even better if one could hear the glowing tubes also with a kind of 'tubey' character in the sound.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

dav16v said:


> I love the Grado brand (the history the look and the sound) but the comfort is really an issue for me. My GH2 was killing my ears after only 1 ou 2 hours...



I love Grado too and fortunately I have no big issues with the comfort.
I can listen with the GH2 the whole day without problems.

But as far as I remember it was different in the beginning.
When I started with the GH1 I also had some comfort issues after 2 or 3 hours maybe but later when getting used to the GH1 I had no more issues.
Now I can enjoy them all day long.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> It offers two different tube modes, ultra-linear and triode.
> Do they both sound for you the same as the SS mode?


Yea, I can't notice much difference with any of the three modes. I'm not sure what 'ultralinear' is even supposed to mean ?


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Yea, I can't notice much difference with any of the three modes. I'm not sure what 'ultralinear' is even supposed to mean ?



Thanks, good to know.
I also don't know what exactly is meant with the two different tube modes you can choose from.


----------



## dav16v

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I love Grado too and fortunately I have no big issues with the comfort.
> I can listen with the GH2 the whole day without problems.
> 
> But as far as I remember it was different in the beginning.
> ...



Lucky you !

Maybe i could try with others pads, i loved my GH2 with its cocobolo cups and their warmer sound


----------



## jonathan c

Zachik said:


> Would this one do?
> https://www.amazon.com/Howard-Products-FW0016-Feed-N-Wax-Conditioner/dp/B001BKQYGW/


That is the stuff. It also works wonders on…for example…


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

dav16v said:


> Lucky you !
> 
> Maybe i could try with others pads, i loved my GH2 with its cocobolo cups and their warmer sound



Did you try the Grado G pads on the GH2?
If not then I would highly recommend that you give the G pads a try on your GH2.
For most people they are much more comfortable than the stock L pads.
And for the GH2 they do not mess up with the great sound of the GH2.

For most headphones changing the stock pads to anything different will change the sound more or less.
And from my point of view not in a good way.
But the GH series headphones (GH1, GH2 and GH4) work really well with the big Grado G pads without changing the sound in a bad way.


----------



## Beagle

jonathan c said:


> The Grado RA-1 is a little wonder of engineering ‘alchemy’. From its absolute background silence to _grainless _detail to expansive soundstage to thunderous dynamics —> 🎼🥲🎵. All this from a small rectangular mahogany box! Gorgeous in its own way!


I have the HPA-1 and both battery and AC versions of the RA-1. My only beef with the RA-1’s is that it’s very difficult to enjoy low level listening with Grado’s because of the high gain. When you get down below 7 o’clock (near the very bottom) on the volume pot, mistracking leans toward the left channel and sound is just too light and insubstantial. Turn it up and it’s suddenly a bit too loud. The HPA-1 does not have this ‘problem’.


----------



## Zachik

Beagle said:


> I have the HPA-1 and both battery and AC versions of the RA-1.


Speaking of batteries - do you use rechargeable batteries? 
I wonder if anyone tried rechargeable, and whether the fact that they output 8.3V to 8.5V (instead of 9V) is an issue or not...


----------



## Zachik

jonathan c said:


> That is the stuff. It also works wonders on…for example…


Thanks - ordered!
BTW, do you use a paper towel, cotton cloth or something else?  Trying to get it right the first time - I never applied wax on wood before...


----------



## qua2k

Zachik said:


> Thanks - ordered!
> BTW, do you use a paper towel, cotton cloth or something else?  Trying to get it right the first time - I never applied wax on wood before...


 jonathan has got a lot of us to order this, haha. it comes included with it's own cloth.


----------



## dav16v

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Did you try the Grado G pads on the GH2?
> If not then I would highly recommend that you give the G pads a try on your GH2.
> For most people they are much more comfortable than the stock L pads.
> And for the GH2 they do not mess up with the great sound of the GH2.
> ...


No i didn’t try them… i have sold my GH2 for this comfort issue, but i really like them. I also love the GS3000e but never hear it


----------



## jonathan c

Zachik said:


> Thanks - ordered!
> BTW, do you use a paper towel, cotton cloth or something else?  Trying to get it right the first time - I never applied wax on wood before...


An old T-shirt will do. For RA-1, keep off rear RCA jacks. Isopropyl alcohol clean for those (on the safe side 😄). You do not need much, let dry for 10 minutes, then buff.


----------



## jonathan c

Zachik said:


> Speaking of batteries - do you use rechargeable batteries?
> I wonder if anyone tried rechargeable, and whether the fact that they output 8.3V to 8.5V (instead of 9V) is an issue or not...


The regular 9V.


----------



## jonathan c

Beagle said:


> I have the HPA-1 and both battery and AC versions of the RA-1. My only beef with the RA-1’s is that it’s very difficult to enjoy low level listening with Grado’s because of the high gain. When you get down below 7 o’clock (near the very bottom) on the volume pot, mistracking leans toward the left channel and sound is just too light and insubstantial. Turn it up and it’s suddenly a bit too loud. The HPA-1 does not have this ‘problem’.


Thankfully, I have not had the mistracking issue 🤷🏻‍♂️.


----------



## whatsup4nb

Got my first 325, It’s a 50th one. Another fun Grado. Even little bit better than hemp as now. Clear mid and high with proper lows. Another good buy. Also got a k701. To the music I am used to. 325 is better one. K701 is also very enjoyable.


----------



## whatsup4nb

Since I have 5 Grado now. My PayPal account is under heavy scrutiny now, have to lay low for some time.


----------



## ledzep

whatsup4nb said:


> Since I have 5 Grado now. My PayPal account is under heavy scrutiny now, have to lay low for some time.


Bravo 👏 keep up the good work


----------



## Zachik

jonathan c said:


> An old T-shirt will do. For RA-1, keep off rear RCA jacks. Isopropyl alcohol clean for those (on the safe side 😄). You do not need much, let dry for 10 minutes, then buff.


To clarify:
Do you apply with the old T-shirt? Buff with it? or both?


----------



## jonathan c (Jul 21, 2022)

whatsup4nb said:


> Since I have 5 Grado now. My PayPal account is under heavy scrutiny now, have to lay low for some time.


…to paraphrase the ancient proverb: “a fantastic journey starts with _five_ steps…”🤣


----------



## jonathan c

Zachik said:


> To clarify:
> Do you apply with the old T-shirt? Buff with it? or both?


Both…just use different areas of the T-shirt. Oh!, I do not wear that T-shirt while in such use…🤪🤣🤣…


----------



## carboncopy

Zachik said:


> Speaking of batteries - do you use rechargeable batteries?
> I wonder if anyone tried rechargeable, and whether the fact that they output 8.3V to 8.5V (instead of 9V) is an issue or not...


I use rechargeable batteries, no problem


----------



## Zachik

jonathan c said:


> Oh!, I do not wear that T-shirt while in such use…🤪🤣🤣…


That answered my next question!!! Dude, you are a mind reader 🤯


----------



## jonathan c

@Zachik: after the Howard’s treatment, the RA-1 will look outstanding! 👍. Once per month…


----------



## Zachik

jonathan c said:


> @Zachik: after the Howard’s treatment, the RA-1 will look outstanding! 👍. *Once per month*…


Will be easy to remember if I always do it before or after I take a shower...


----------



## ledzep

Grado's sounding mighty fine 👍


----------



## jonathan c

Zachik said:


> Will be easy to remember if I always do it before or after I take a shower...


Why not during…?🤣


----------



## Damien Grief

Has anyone here tried the Grado Pokemon collab headphones? I'm curious if they're worth the price and what the difference in sound is between the wood and metal versions.


----------



## quentinspriggs

jonathan c said:


> That is the stuff. It also works wonders on…for example…


great product, but grado does not recommend it


----------



## jonathan c

quentinspriggs said:


> great product, but grado does not recommend it


😄🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Zachik

quentinspriggs said:


> great product, but grado does not recommend it


Whiskey is a great product, but the surgeon general does not recommend it... so........


----------



## jonathan c

Zachik said:


> Whiskey is a great product, but the surgeon general does not recommend it... so........


Whiskey in beer steins, 👍🤪🤪…


----------



## Zachik

jonathan c said:


> Whiskey in beer steins, 👍🤪🤪…


Complain to the admins for not adding whiskey shot glass emoticons... We make do with what we got


----------



## paulybatz

Well…left Grado with the sale of my RS1i….two years later I’m back with the RS1e…I have a killer amp and DAC now. RME ADI2 PRO…I don’t remember the old RS1 sounding so good…and the brown headband might sound better too…something about that GRADO sound. Still disappointed they’re still served in a pizza 🍕 box


----------



## Damien Grief

paulybatz said:


> Well…left Grado with the sale of my RS1i….two years later I’m back with the RS1e…I have a killer amp and DAC now. RME ADI2 PRO…I don’t remember the old RS1 sounding so good…and the brown headband might sound better too…something about that GRADO sound. Still disappointed they’re still served in a pizza 🍕 box



I was actually impressed by the quality of the RS1x's box. Still just cardboard but nicer, sturdier, and has a magnetic latch.


----------



## paulybatz

Damien Grief said:


> I was actually impressed by the quality of the RS1x's box. Still just cardboard but nicer, sturdier, and has a magnetic latch.


Ohhh…a step up from this step up…I don’t think my RS1i had the stamp in the box.


----------



## Damien Grief

paulybatz said:


> Ohhh…a step up from this step up…I don’t think my RS1i had the stamp in the box.



Yeah. The Hemp and PS500e boxes were much more plain and simple than this one.


----------



## jonathan c

The boxes are nice…but unwieldy…I _like_ the Grado ‘clamshell’ cases. Below is the large which can accommodate G-cushions (here on RS-1x):


----------



## TheRealDz

Slightly off topic;  a new, innovative schiit tube headphone amp.

If you look closely at the PR pic, schiit is using 2 pretty decent headphones 😁

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sch...most-improbable-start-up.701900/post-17061207


----------



## Damien Grief

jonathan c said:


> The boxes are nice…but unwieldy…I _like_ the Grado ‘clamshell’ cases. Below is the large which can accommodate G-cushions (here on RS-1x):



I have one of these, too. They're really nice. It even fits my Hemps with the Dekoni velour pads on it, which are pretty big.


----------



## Luckyleo

TheRealDz said:


> Slightly off topic;  a new, innovative schiit tube headphone amp.
> 
> If you look closely at the PR pic, schiit is using 2 pretty decent headphones 😁
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sch...most-improbable-start-up.701900/post-17061207


Jason really likes the Grado products.  He uses them at home with his new tube amp, the Folkvangr (10 tube, OTL/OCL headphone amp.  Big fan.


----------



## Zachik

jonathan c said:


> @Zachik: after the Howard’s treatment, the RA-1 will look outstanding! 👍. Once per month…


Just received the RA-1 and the top has some deep scratches in it... see:



I could not capture the "severity" of the scratches well in the photo, but it looks a little worse in real life...
Should I treat it somehow before applying the wax? Or would the wax perform some magic on the scratches?


----------



## Rebel Chris (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Rebel Chris

This year no new Grado headphones or new amp....noooo can't resist


----------



## majo123

I never resist.... chord mojo2 coming wed ... let's see how my grado like it.


----------



## jonathan c

Rebel Chris said:


> This year no new Grado headphones or new amp....noooo can't resist


Just secondhand…😏🤣…


----------



## odarg64 (Jul 23, 2022)

Zachik said:


> Just received the RA-1 and the top has some deep scratches in it... see:
> 
> I could not capture the "severity" of the scratches well in the photo, but it looks a little worse in real life...
> Should I treat it somehow before applying the wax? Or would the wax perform some magic on the scratches?


You have a newly acquired amp and you're worried about scratches? How do your headphones sound with your RA-1? Priorities...


----------



## jonathan c

Zachik said:


> Just received the RA-1 and the top has some deep scratches in it... see:
> 
> I could not capture the "severity" of the scratches well in the photo, but it looks a little worse in real life...
> Should I treat it somehow before applying the wax? Or would the wax perform some magic on the scratches?


The wax / buff treatment will _ameliorate _not eliminate the scratches over time. The alternative is to: buff with _very _fine sandpaper,  in the direction of the grain, the top of the amplifier; apply stain with a broad paint brush; let dry, then buff before and after wax application.


----------



## Menkau-ra

Luckyleo said:


> Jason really likes the Grado products.  He uses them at home with his new tube amp, the Folkvangr (10 tube, OTL/OCL headphone amp.  Big fan.


Grado are my main headphones too. I am glad that FV i


majo123 said:


> I never resist.... chord mojo2 coming wed ... let's see how my grado like it.


I was doing A/B Mojo2 and BF2 and I couldn't hear any difference. Mojo2 is a pocket size BF2.


----------



## jonathan c

odarg64 said:


> You have a newly acquired amp and you're worried about scratches? How do your headphones sound with your RA-1? Priorities...


One of the sources of enjoyment in our personal audio hobby is ‘pride of ownership’. Appearance 👀, as well as performance 🎼, of our ‘gear’ contributes to this. 😄


----------



## majo123 (Jul 23, 2022)

Menkau-ra said:


> Grado are my main headphones too. I am glad that FV i
> 
> I was doing A/B Mojo2 and BF2 and I couldn't hear any difference. Mojo2 is a pocket size BF2.


That's what I want to hear.....il let you know what I think.
Can't compare to bf2 as I have never heard it but I will compare to my n6ii ti with ro1.
There are two n6ii ti ro1 for sale in the ads at the moment , fantastic with the grado but not cheap


----------



## majo123

jonathan c said:


> One of the sources of enjoyment in our personal audio hobby is ‘pride of ownership’. Appearance 👀, as well as performance 🎼, of our ‘gear’ contributes to this. 😄


We have had this conversation before  ... ugly and great is more than acceptable with audio lol


----------



## jonathan c

majo123 said:


> We have had this conversation before  ... ugly and great is more than acceptable with audio lol


I would take, on any day, a pristine ugly design over a battered attractive design - assuming equal sonics.


----------



## fanteskiller

This year no new Grado headphones or new amp...


----------



## jonathan c (Jul 23, 2022)

fanteskiller said:


> This year no new Grado headphones or new amp...


… @Rebel Chris II?…(post #55,059)…oh well…again, only secondhand…😏🤣…


----------



## odarg64

I thought it's what's _inside_ that counts.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

majo123 said:


> We have had this conversation before  ... ugly and great is more than acceptable with audio lol


Ugly? I think Grados are gorgeous. Way better looking than Senns, AKGs and a long line of other blands... brands, I mean brands. I love their various sounds, but lookswise Grados are among the top best looking IMHO

ZMFs on the other hand ... God Tier Babes😍


----------



## Rebel Chris

Where on the inside of the RA1 comes the sound from? It's almost empty


----------



## jonathan c

Rebel Chris said:


> Where on the inside of the RA1 comes the sound from? It's almost empty


That is why the sound is _so _transparent 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## majo123

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Ugly? I think Grados are gorgeous. Way better looking than Senns, AKGs and a long line of other blands... brands, I mean brands. I love their various sounds, but lookswise Grados are among the top best looking IMHO
> 
> ZMFs on the other hand ... God Tier Babes😍


It wasn't a comment about grado. ...it was a comment in general I.e I would take something ugly that's sounds fantastic , cosmetics are secondary.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Damien Grief said:


> Has anyone here tried the Grado Pokemon collab headphones? I'm curious if they're worth the price and what the difference in sound is between the wood and metal versions.



That is something I would also like to know.
Anyone with any experience regarding Pokemon headphones?
Every information would be welcome.


----------



## Zachik

odarg64 said:


> You have a newly acquired amp and you're worried about scratches? How do your headphones sound with your RA-1? Priorities...


Had to go buy batteries... Never use 9V at home anymore (other than smoke detectors). 

So far, with no batteries - pitch black background!


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Damien Grief said:


> I was actually impressed by the quality of the RS1x's box. Still just cardboard but nicer, sturdier, and has a magnetic latch.



My White Headphone came in the same type of box and I really like this box.
Much better than the standard pizza box from the lesser models.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Rebel Chris said:


> This year no new Grado headphones or new amp....noooo can't resist



The year is still too young to be able to resist for the rest of the year


----------



## Menkau-ra

majo123 said:


> That's what I want to hear.....il let you know what I think.
> Can't compare to bf2 as I have never heard it but I will compare to my n6ii ti with ro1.
> There are two n6ii ti ro1 for sale in the ads at the moment , fantastic with the grado but not cheap


I used HD8xx and Mainline to A/B Mojo2 and BF2. The Mainline has 2 inputs and a switch. I connected both DACs to a macbook. All I had to do is to change the source on the macbook and use a switch on the Mainline, it takes 2 sec. Quick switching allowed me to be more precise on results. I've sold the BF2 the same day


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

I could get SR125e, SR225e and SR325e new from official seller with reduced price because they are old models now.
I would like to buy one of those as long as they are available new for reduced price, but I never did hear them myself.

Does the SR225e or the SR125e have any advantages over the SR325e except price and weight?
Or is the SR325e better in everything, especially regarding sound of course?

Which of these 3 models would provide the most "classic" Grado sound?


----------



## odarg64

Zachik said:


> Had to go buy batteries... Never use 9V at home anymore (other than smoke detectors).
> 
> So far, with no batteries - pitch black background!


I was just messin' with you. I am very interested in how your headphones sound with this amp. Please keep us posted!


----------



## odarg64 (Jul 23, 2022)

Rebel Chris said:


> Where on the inside of the RA1 comes the sound from? It's almost empty


Curated audiophile-grade mahogany and a big, artisanally-crafted blob of epoxy.


----------



## JaquesGelee (Jul 23, 2022)

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Ugly? I think Grados are gorgeous. Way better looking than Senns, AKGs and a long line of other blands... brands, I mean brands. I love their various sounds, but lookswise Grados are among the top best looking IMHO
> 
> ZMFs on the other hand ... God Tier Babes😍


Indeed, there are a lot beautiful models in the lineup, GH2, Hemp, 325 Goldies f.e. imo.

Especially diy is fun to create your own masterpieces.






































_

_

Stay healthy, have a nice weekend and enjoy music 🎧🎶🥃🙃✌🏻

Cheers


----------



## majo123

Menkau-ra said:


> I used HD8xx and Mainline to A/B Mojo2 and BF2. The Mainline has 2 inputs and a switch. I connected both DACs to a macbook. All I had to do is to change the source on the macbook and use a switch on the Mainline, it takes 2 sec. Quick switching allowed me to be more precise on results. I've sold the BF2 the same day


Awesome  ..I'm really looking forward to getting it on wed ...il be doing some serious evaluation with the grado and others, I had the original Mojo so will be interesting.


----------



## snapple10

Zachik said:


> Just received the RA-1 and the top has some deep scratches in it... see:
> 
> I could not capture the "severity" of the scratches well in the photo, but it looks a little worse in real life...
> Should I treat it somehow before applying the wax? Or would the wax perform some magic on the scratches?


I picked this up for a phone but ended not needing it,  a round of wax did the trick. might work to fill in 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07PHQCH4C?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details


----------



## Plautus001

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I could get SR125e, SR225e and SR325e new from official seller with reduced price because they are old models now.
> I would like to buy one of those as long as they are available new for reduced price, but I never did hear them myself.
> 
> Does the SR225e or the SR125e have any advantages over the SR325e except price and weight?
> ...


Personally, I liked the sound of the SR225e the best of that series. 2nd place for me was the SR60e. I felt the SR325e was too "hot" in the treble


----------



## Stevko

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I could get SR125e, SR225e and SR325e new from official seller with reduced price because they are old models now.
> I would like to buy one of those as long as they are available new for reduced price, but I never did hear them myself.
> 
> Does the SR225e or the SR125e have any advantages over the SR325e except price and weight?
> ...


225e


----------



## jonathan c (Jul 23, 2022)

[duplicate]


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Plautus001 said:


> Personally, I liked the sound of the SR225e the best of that series. 2nd place for me was the SR60e. I felt the SR325e was too "hot" in the treble



Thanks for sharing your impressions / opinion.
I already tended towards the SR225e and I think I will go for it.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Stevko said:


> 225e



Thanks for your vote / opinion too.
I think I will get the SR225e.


----------



## Damien Grief

The 225e was my first Grado headphone. I really feel like it hits a pretty good sweet spot of price to performance. I never really went back to them after getting my PS500e and Hemps but they're still great.


----------



## jonathan c

From zig to zag. No chortling, guffawing, snickering if you please! An amazing duet: not only are all the audiophile criteria checked but ‘music, sweet music is the queen of my soul’ (Average White Band, _Soul Searching_: 1976)!


----------



## Menkau-ra

Finally I've got my pair  Right out the box they sound as good as Hemps


----------



## majo123

Menkau-ra said:


> Finally I've got my pair  Right out the box they sound as good as Hemps


I love my 325x , excellent punchy sound.


----------



## Menkau-ra

majo123 said:


> I love my 325x , excellent punchy sound.


Hemps took 100hr+ to sound any decent. 325x are amazing from the factory. How is that?


----------



## majo123

Menkau-ra said:


> Hemps took 100hr+ to sound any decent. 325x are amazing from the factory. How is that?


I think they actually open up a bit and become smoother over time but not hugely different ...I can't remember my hemp to be honest but I wasn't concentrating on the changes as much with hemp ...
Both are excellent cans though and the 325x are the most punchy out of the Grado I own, love these with rock, Indie and electronica , anything that at times has that natural rythm within the  track.... great cans and a bargain.


----------



## jonathan c (Jul 23, 2022)

•  It may be that with Hemp both the driver and the driver housing (maple / compressed hemp) need more break-in time due to the materials involved.🤷🏻‍♂️
•  The 325x with its metal housing may just need less break-in time because of the driver housing structural integrity.🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Plautus001

Menkau-ra said:


> Hemps took 100hr+ to sound any decent. 325x are amazing from the factory. How is that?


They just keep getting better especially after 100 hrs


----------



## Zachik

odarg64 said:


> I was just messin' with you. I am very interested in how your headphones sound with this amp. Please keep us posted!


OK - got my 9V batteries in, plugged to a Schiit Modi MB as DAC, and let it roll...
First impression: NO VOLUME RANGE AT ALL.
What I mean by that: the RA-1 goes from *almost silent* (it is never totally silent even at minimum volume) to WAY TOO LOUD very VERY fast!!!!
If minimum volume is at 7 o'clock position, then 8 o'clock is already too damn loud!!! 
That is with the 325x, BTW. 

RA-1 owners: am I missing something?! Did Grado build the RA-1 for MUCH harder to driver headphones?!  Does not make sense to me...


----------



## dynavit

Seems that your Schiit has a very strong output.


----------



## Stevko

dynavit said:


> Seems that your Schiit has a very strong output.


Std 2V out😜


----------



## Zachik

dynavit said:


> Seems that your Schiit has a very strong output.





Stevko said:


> Std 2V out😜


Stevko is correct. From Schiit's website:
"*Maximum Output:* 2.0V RMS"


----------



## dynavit

Just ask, because many CD/Dac, have more than the standard 2V. Lampizator for example delivers 7(!)Volt.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy (Jul 24, 2022)

Talking about how beautiful Grados look had made me wake up this morning lusting after a GH3.

Sadly for me it predates my time in this new found obsession so I wasn't in the know about their existence (or great sounding headphones in general) when they were readily available.

I went through this emotion a few months back. I thought I was past it. Alas, it has returned. I'll need to make peace with the idea that it will remain in my list of unnattainables.... Unless anyone here happens to have one going of course?


----------



## MaiLam

Damien Grief said:


> The 225e was my first Grado headphone. I really feel like it hits a pretty good sweet spot of price to performance. I never really went back to them after getting my PS500e and Hemps but they're still great.



Do you find that the Hemps offer a noticeably different experience to the PS500e? I’ve got the latter (using F pads, the stock L pads really weren’t my jam) and have been looking at a few options for my next pair, either Hemps, RS2x or keep waiting for whatever/whenever the next heritage model might be.


----------



## Damien Grief

MaiLam said:


> Do you find that the Hemps offer a noticeably different experience to the PS500e? I’ve got the latter (using F pads, the stock L pads really weren’t my jam) and have been looking at a few options for my next pair, either Hemps, RS2x or keep waiting for whatever/whenever the next heritage model might be.



Well, FWIW it's been quite a while since I've use my PS500e regularly and I've never tried them with F pads. After I got the Hemps, they've mostly been used for vinyl listening when I can't use my speaker system (e.g. late at night). The Hemps became my go to every day headphone since I got them (until I got my RS1x). I can't give you 100% accurate comparisons but the Hemps sounded better to me from what I remember. I've been meaning to go back to my PS500e to compare to my newer Grados but just haven't done it yet.

@majo123 owned both the Hemp and PS500e and seems to like the 500e better. He'd be able to give you a better comparison between the two, I think.


----------



## majo123 (Jul 24, 2022)

MaiLam said:


> Do you find that the Hemps offer a noticeably different experience to the PS500e? I’ve got the latter (using F pads, the stock L pads really weren’t my jam) and have been looking at a few options for my next pair, either Hemps, RS2x or keep waiting for whatever/whenever the next heritage model might be.





Damien Grief said:


> Well, FWIW it's been quite a while since I've use my PS500e regularly and I've never tried them with F pads. After I got the Hemps, they've mostly been used for vinyl listening when I can't use my speaker system (e.g. late at night). The Hemps became my go to every day headphone since I got them (until I got my RS1x). I can't give you 100% accurate comparisons but the Hemps sounded better to me from what I remember. I've been meaning to go back to my PS500e to compare to my newer Grados but just haven't done it yet.
> 
> @majo123 owned both the Hemp and PS500e and seems to like the 500e better. He'd be able to give you a better comparison between the two, I think.


I do own both and the ps500e for me have a slight edge, but this is a personal preference more than a technical or tier above each other...
They are apples and oranges and both do things very well but differently, hemp are very smooth and more forgiving imo and sound great with everything , ps500e are more resolving in ways but less forgiving ....I find ps500e imaging to be better overall which is why i Iike them ....
I think owning both of these is a must! As they are very different and compliment each other, it will definitely come down to personal preference though. Hemp just do everything nicely and probably a lot would prefer hemp but the ps500e are the more technical can IMO...
Horses for courses though anf truthfully I wouldn't like to call which Is better overall.
This is just my opinion and hope it helps .


----------



## Damien Grief

majo123 said:


> I do own both and the ps500e for me have a slight edge, but this is a personal preference more than a technical or tier above each other...
> They are apples and oranges and both do things very well but differently, hemp are very smooth and more forgiving imo and sound great with everything , ps500e are more resolving in ways but less forgiving ....I find ps500e imaging to be better overall which is why i Iike them ....
> I think owning both of these is a must! As they are very different and compliment each other, it will definitely come down to personal preference though. Hemp just do everything nicely and probably a lot would prefer hemp but the ps500e are the more technical can IMO...
> Horses for courses though anf truthfully I wouldn't like to call which Is better overall.
> This is just my opinion and hope it helps .



I knew you'd have a lot to say about this comparison. 

I'm going to have to compare the PS500e to my new RS1x at some point. Wonder which is more resolving.


----------



## jonathan c

Your comments, majo123, on Hemp and PS500e are 🎯 !!


----------



## jonathan c

Damien Grief said:


> I knew you'd have a lot to say about this comparison.
> 
> I'm going to have to compare the PS500e to my new RS1x at some point. Wonder which is more resolving.


RS-1x, hands down ears up!!🤣


----------



## odarg64 (Jul 24, 2022)

Zachik said:


> OK - got my 9V batteries in, plugged to a Schiit Modi MB as DAC, and let it roll...
> First impression: NO VOLUME RANGE AT ALL.
> What I mean by that: the RA-1 goes from *almost silent* (it is never totally silent even at minimum volume) to WAY TOO LOUD very VERY fast!!!!
> If minimum volume is at 7 o'clock position, then 8 o'clock is already too damn loud!!!
> ...


That disappointing. I've seen references to a high gain (HG) RA-1, but don't know if there was a battery-powered version.

Funny...
I was in the market for one of these and thought about making an offer on the that sold on eBay recently. I've learned through several regrettable purchases that many headphone amps are simply too powerful for Grado (Prestige, in my case) headphones. With my hearing damage, I need to be able to listen to music at comfortable volumes without having to 'ride the gain' constantly. I assumed, apparently incorrectly, the RA-1 would be a good match since it was presumably designed with Grado (though perhaps not my) headphones in mind.

I hope that Zachik can sort out their RA-1.


----------



## majo123

jonathan c said:


> Your comments, majo123, on Hemp and PS500e are 🎯 !!


Thank you...
,,,@Damien Grief  you could always sell your ps500e lol ...I'm sure there are a few that would bite your arm off !


----------



## qua2k (Jul 24, 2022)

fanteskiller said:


> This year no new Grado headphones or new amp...


X series are new no? I see your point. I think they are working on changing all models to the new X and (ugh) cable. When the Hemp eventually goes away, should be time imo, there should be another 'limited' release.


----------



## ledzep

So after getting the Vali 2 modded and up and running with some 6SN7 tubes to use with the grados I was going to shelve the Helot 2 amp but it just works so well with the tube combination I have and the 325x's I just couldn't part with it. So time to strip down and rebuild it, swapped out a few caps and replaced the stock Alps pot with a velvet pot and removed all the ott railings and added a new black dial. 

Before ....

After 👍


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> So after getting the Vali 2 modded and up and running with some 6SN7 tubes to use with the grados I was going to shelve the Helot 2 amp but it just works so well with the tube combination I have and the 325x's I just couldn't part with it. So time to strip down and rebuild it, swapped out a few caps and replaced the stock Alps pot with a velvet pot and removed all the ott railings and added a new black dial.
> 
> Before ....
> 
> After 👍


Very nice looks better without the rail....how would you say it compares to the Vali 2 with the 325x?


----------



## ledzep

majo123 said:


> Very nice looks better without the rail....how would you say it compares to the Vali 2 with the 325x?


To be fair I find it pairs a bit better than the Vali 2,  the Vali 2 has a lot of power, even on low gain 10 o'clock is the max i can turn it to for comfortable listening. I think I'm going to go back inside the Vali and play with the gain, although the herlot is a pure tube amp so that might be a bonus with grados. I haven't forgot about the grado project neither I've got some blank PCBs on order and looking for a nice looking cigar case to install it in. Once I've built it up I'm looking for someone in the UK that has a grado amp to do some A/B testing for me.


----------



## Zachik

odarg64 said:


> That disappointing. I've seen references to a high gain (HG) RA-1, but don't know if there was a battery-powered version.


Tell me about it - I am very disappointed by the RA-1 
Honestly, with the 325x it is not usable! I never heard of the HG version, and wonder whether the RA-1 that I got might be the high-gain version?   
Also, wondering if I could lower the gain by replacing resistor(s)... anybody knows?? 
@ledzep - I know you've been researching this circuit to build your own. Any thoughts on lowering the gain?


----------



## odarg64 (Jul 24, 2022)

Zachik said:


> Tell me about it - I am very disappointed by the RA-1
> Honestly, with the 325x it is not usable! I never heard of the HG version, and wonder whether the RA-1 that I got might be the high-gain version?
> Also, wondering if I could lower the gain by replacing resistor(s)... anybody knows??
> @ledzep - I know you've been researching this circuit to build your own. Any thoughts on lowering the gain?


https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/prod...A_1_HG_RA1_Reference_Headphone_Amplifier.html

https://en.audiofanzine.com/misc-hifi-product/grado/igrado/

I've seen it in a few other places as well, but the descriptions I've read don't mention a battery-powered HG. You could ask Grado or 4ourears. I've found they're pretty receptive to questions.


----------



## Zachik

odarg64 said:


> You could ask Grado or 4ourears. I've found they're pretty receptive to questions.


I will try that...

In the meantime, can someone here help out with:
1. How can I tell whether MY specific RA-1 is HG or not?
2. Can the gain be lowered with replacing some resistors inside?


----------



## chriscu1

Hemp lover here.  I used to have an OG RS1 and SR325 as well as currently have a SR225e, which I only listen to on occasion.  I think what draws me to the hemp is the extra fun factor from the bit of extra bass and the treble being rolled off ever so slightly (could be the F-pads, but L-pads on the hemp for me sound horrible...way worse than than the SR225e with the same pads..tuning perhaps).  Owning the previous Grados, I do sense a missing detail every now and then, but it's not a showstopper.  From reviews of the RS1x, I get the impression that the treble is also not quite as harsh as other RS1's before it.  I guess my question is, is it worth it to even see if the RS1x is somehow a best of both worlds?  I don't mind getting it and either selling the hemp or returning the RS1x...just wondering if it's even worth it to start that journey.  Does anyone own both?


----------



## jonathan c

Zachik said:


> I will try that...
> 
> In the meantime, can someone here help out with:
> 1. How can I tell whether MY specific RA-1 is HG or not?
> 2. Can the gain be lowered with replacing some resistors inside?


1. Serial # inquiry to Grado Labs?


----------



## David222

Zachik said:


> I will try that...
> 
> In the meantime, can someone here help out with:
> 1. How can I tell whether MY specific RA-1 is HG or not?
> 2. Can the gain be lowered with replacing some resistors inside?



Quite the inverse experience you seem to be having to @jonathan c 

I may have to flip a coin ... possibly save  $400 + time hunting this rare bird down


----------



## Damien Grief

jonathan c said:


> RS-1x, hands down ears up!!🤣



I kind of assume as much given that the RS1x is quite a bit more expensive. But I think it will be interesting to do a comparison at some point. I don't give the 500e enough love these days.



majo123 said:


> Thank you...
> ,,,@Damien Grief  you could always sell your ps500e lol ...I'm sure there are a few that would bite your arm off !



Nah. I like my collection. Just need to get better at going back to older headphones in my collection after buying new ones. lol



chriscu1 said:


> Hemp lover here.  I used to have an OG RS1 and SR325 as well as currently have a SR225e, which I only listen to on occasion.  I think what draws me to the hemp is the extra fun factor from the bit of extra bass and the treble being rolled off ever so slightly (could be the F-pads, but L-pads on the hemp for me sound horrible...way worse than than the SR225e with the same pads..tuning perhaps).  Owning the previous Grados, I do sense a missing detail every now and then, but it's not a showstopper.  From reviews of the RS1x, I get the impression that the treble is also not quite as harsh as other RS1's before it.  I guess my question is, is it worth it to even see if the RS1x is somehow a best of both worlds?  I don't mind getting it and either selling the hemp or returning the RS1x...just wondering if it's even worth it to start that journey.  Does anyone own both?



I haven't heard the older RS1's so I can't compare, but the RS1x are great headphones and a nice compliment to the Hemps. The RS1x are not as forgiving and smooth as the Hemps but it makes up for that with incredible detail. It's also lacking the Hemp's extra sub bass but puts more emphasis on other parts of the mix. I especially love how guitar strings sound on these headphones. 

The Hemp are great for everyday listening and the RS1x is great for getting the most detail out of a great recording.


----------



## David222

jonathan c said:


> RS-1x, hands down ears up!!🤣



100% agree. RS1x, followed by the PS500e, then Hemps. 

All three are really wonderful.


----------



## chriscu1

Damien Grief said:


> I haven't heard the older RS1's so I can't compare, but the RS1x are great headphones and a nice compliment to the Hemps. The RS1x are not as forgiving and smooth as the Hemps but it makes up for that with incredible detail. It's also lacking the Hemp's extra sub bass but puts more emphasis on other parts of the mix. I especially love how guitar strings sound on these headphones.
> 
> The Hemp are great for everyday listening and the RS1x is great for getting the most detail out of a great recording.


Thanks for your insight.  It's kind of what I was already thinking.  I don't really want to focus on every detail, so I'll give this some further consideration.  If I end up getting the RS1x out of curiosity, I'll post my thoughts as well.  Again, thanks for your thoughts...extremely helpful!

IMO the hemp is a special headphone for those who just need the edge taken off a bit.  Still a Grado for sure.  The hipdac2 is a great combo I've been using with it.  The bass boost is too much for that headphone, so I am wondering if that boost with RS1x might be the perfect storm.   We'll see I guess if I get itchy enough.


----------



## TheRealDz

ledzep said:


> So after getting the Vali 2 modded and up and running with some 6SN7 tubes to use with the grados I was going to shelve the Helot 2 amp but it just works so well with the tube combination I have and the 325x's I just couldn't part with it. So time to strip down and rebuild it, swapped out a few caps and replaced the stock Alps pot with a velvet pot and removed all the ott railings and added a new black dial.
> 
> Before ....
> 
> After 👍



I bought a Helot based on your recommendation, and had it shipped to the US.  It only has single-digit hours on it, but it sounds promising so far.

I will PM you regarding your mods...


----------



## jonathan c

Zachik said:


> OK - got my 9V batteries in, plugged to a Schiit Modi MB as DAC, and let it roll...
> First impression: NO VOLUME RANGE AT ALL.
> What I mean by that: the RA-1 goes from *almost silent* (it is never totally silent even at minimum volume) to WAY TOO LOUD very VERY fast!!!!
> If minimum volume is at 7 o'clock position, then 8 o'clock is already too damn loud!!!
> ...


I am saddened to hear this.


----------



## jonathan c

chriscu1 said:


> …I guess my question is, is it worth it to even see if the RS1x is somehow a best of both worlds?  I don't mind getting it and either selling the hemp or returning the RS1x...just wondering if it's even worth it to start that journey.  Does anyone own both?


Yes:  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/post-16992007


----------



## David222

chriscu1 said:


> Hemp lover here.  I used to have an OG RS1 and SR325 as well as currently have a SR225e, which I only listen to on occasion.  I think what draws me to the hemp is the extra fun factor from the bit of extra bass and the treble being rolled off ever so slightly (could be the F-pads, but L-pads on the hemp for me sound horrible...way worse than than the SR225e with the same pads..tuning perhaps).  Owning the previous Grados, I do sense a missing detail every now and then, but it's not a showstopper.  From reviews of the RS1x, I get the impression that the treble is also not quite as harsh as other RS1's before it.  I guess my question is, is it worth it to even see if the RS1x is somehow a best of both worlds?  I don't mind getting it and either selling the hemp or returning the RS1x...just wondering if it's even worth it to start that journey.  Does anyone own both?



The Hemps are excellent!  You're ~70% of the way to the resolution of the RS1x.  

IMHO --> If you are loving the sound you're getting with Hemp -- stick with them for a bit -- perhaps wait until you upgrade other areas of your chain in proportion to investing in the RS1x.


----------



## Zachik

jonathan c said:


> I am saddened to hear this.


May I assume that your RA-1 does NOT behave like that with the 325x?
Grado support got back to me, and confirmed my RA-1 is NOT the high-gain version!
So, something is definitely off with my unit, or so it seems... ANY ideas anyone?


----------



## David222

Zachik said:


> May I assume that your RA-1 does NOT behave like that with the 325x?
> Grado support got back to me, and confirmed my RA-1 is NOT the high-gain version!
> So, something is definitely off with my unit, or so it seems... ANY ideas anyone?



My vote is no more sticking any of your really good headphones into this possibly defective device and you bury it at sea, with honor

Like this ...


----------



## jonathan c

Zachik said:


> May I assume that your RA-1 does NOT behave like that with the 325x?
> Grado support got back to me, and confirmed my RA-1 is NOT the high-gain version!
> So, something is definitely off with my unit, or so it seems... ANY ideas anyone?


•  I do not have the 325x. I do have the RS-1x. The sensitivity (dB/mw) and impedance (ohms) for both are 99.8 and 38 respectively. I do not have the mega-volume at ‘8 o’clock’ issue with the RS-1x.
•  The RA-1 that I was _lucky 🙏 _to purchase was totally New In Box 🤷🏻‍♂️.


----------



## Zachik

jonathan c said:


> I do not have the mega-volume at ‘8 o’clock’ issue with the RS-1x.


I hope Grado techies would work with me to try and detect / fix the issue...

I am bummed - finally got one for a decent price, and I cannot enjoy it


----------



## euter

Zachik said:


> OK - got my 9V batteries in, plugged to a Schiit Modi MB as DAC, and let it roll...
> First impression: NO VOLUME RANGE AT ALL.
> What I mean by that: the RA-1 goes from *almost silent* (it is never totally silent even at minimum volume) to WAY TOO LOUD very VERY fast!!!!



Try to decrease output voltage in your DAC, if you have this possibility.


----------



## quentinspriggs

David222 said:


> 100% agree. RS1x, followed by the PS500e, then Hemps.
> 
> All three are really wonderful.


Arya are more resolving than my Rs1x hands down


----------



## Zachik

euter said:


> Try to decrease output voltage in your DAC, if you have this possibility.


I am using a Schiit Modi MB. Output is fixed at 2V RMS. 
Any way to diagnose if the problem is with the RA-1, anyone? At this point, I am considering asking the seller to accept a return and full refund 
I really want to love the RA-1 but it is unusable!!

BTW, I wanted to peek inside, to see if anything obvious stares back at me. Unfortunately, I cannot figure which screw driver I need for that... Screws looks kinda like T20, but not quite. See:


----------



## David222

quentinspriggs said:


> Arya are more resolving than my Rs1x hands down



Sort of comparing an Apple to a Cucumber


----------



## David222

Zachik said:


> I am using a Schiit Modi MB. Output is fixed at 2V RMS.
> Any way to diagnose if the problem is with the RA-1, anyone? At this point, I am considering asking the seller to accept a return and full refund
> I really want to love the RA-1 but it is unusable!!
> 
> BTW, I wanted to peek inside, to see if anything obvious stares back at me. Unfortunately, I cannot figure which screw driver I need for that... Screws looks kinda like T20, but not quite. See:



Possibly this --> https://www.amazon.com/Klein-Tools-...lpcontext&ref_=fplfs&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Zachik

David222 said:


> Possibly this --> https://www.amazon.com/Klein-Tools-...lpcontext&ref_=fplfs&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


Definitely NOT that one... I need something more like this: (with the little hole in the middle)
https://www.amazon.com/Piece-Security-Torx-Bit-Set/dp/B07BKQ5237/
but with a hex instead of a star shape.


----------



## dav16v

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Talking about how beautiful Grados look had made me wake up this morning lusting after a GH3.
> 
> Sadly for me it predates my time in this new found obsession so I wasn't in the know about their existence (or great sounding headphones in general) when they were readily available.
> 
> I went through this emotion a few months back. I thought I was past it. Alas, it has returned. I'll need to make peace with the idea that it will remain in my list of unnattainables.... Unless anyone here happens to have one going of course?



This one is beautiful, but i think the GH2 made from cocobolo is just perfect ! One a the most beautiful headphone in my opinion


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

qua2k said:


> When the Hemp eventually goes away, should be time imo, there should be another 'limited' release.



Agreed!

I vote for GH5 as next limited edition release.
But other limited editions would also be welcome.


----------



## ekolite

Is there anyone in here that owns both the rs2x and the rs1x?  If so, is it worth owning both?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Zachik said:


> May I assume that your RA-1 does NOT behave like that with the 325x?
> Grado support got back to me, and confirmed my RA-1 is NOT the high-gain version!
> So, something is definitely off with my unit, or so it seems... ANY ideas anyone?


What If you feed it with a phone, or another lower powered source instead a full on DAC ?


----------



## qua2k (Jul 25, 2022)

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Agreed!
> 
> I vote for GH5 as next limited edition release.
> But other limited editions would also be welcome.


GH5 - Wildfire Edition (too soon?). We sure have a lot of burnt/charred wood from the wildfires of the past few years in Oregon sitting around that was cleaned up. Curious how charred wood would have on sound signature? Not sure of longevity of the physical structure the wood would have in time though.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones (Jul 25, 2022)

qua2k said:


> GH5 - Wildfire Edition (too soon?). We sure have a lot of burnt/charred wood from the wildfires of the past few years in Oregon sitting around that was cleaned up. Curious how charred wood would have on sound signature? Not sure of longevity of the physical structure the wood would have in time though.



I like the idea of a GH5 using wood from a Ginkgo tree 

The only still existing tree which already existed when dinosaur were alive


----------



## jonathan c

qua2k said:


> GH5 - Curious how charred wood would have on sound signature?


Dark overall tonal balance; atmospheric, smoky soundstage; best driven by this h/p/a: 


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## bozebuttons (Jul 25, 2022)

Zachik said:


> I am using a Schiit Modi MB. Output is fixed at 2V RMS.
> Any way to diagnose if the problem is with the RA-1, anyone? At this point, I am considering asking the seller to accept a return and full refund
> I really want to love the RA-1 but it is unusable!!
> 
> BTW, I wanted to peek inside, to see if anything obvious stares back at me. Unfortunately, I cannot figure which screw driver I need for that... Screws looks kinda like T20, but not quite. See:


You need a security bit  set
Harborfreight.com sells them $9.99
https://www.harborfreight.com/3-in-...ore=&msclkid=df60c4ac1a021303433aa672b043ffed


----------



## odarg64

A security bit for a headphone amplifier. What secrets are they protecting?


----------



## quentinspriggs

Anybody know how long a repair takes from Grado?


----------



## jonathan c

quentinspriggs said:


> Anybody know how long a repair takes from Grado?


I had a cracked / split housing in Hemp a few months ago. I sent it to Grado Labs for warranty repair and had it back (absolutely perfect) in just under four weeks. [Western PA —> NYC —> Western PA]. ☑️


----------



## quentinspriggs

jonathan c said:


> I had a cracked / split housing in Hemp a few months ago. I sent it to Grado Labs for warranty repair and had it back (absolutely perfect) in just under four weeks. [Western PA —> NYC —> Western PA]. ☑️


Oh ok. I wouldn’t of thought it would of been that long. Wish they emailed me updates or something because i’m left in the dark


----------



## jonathan c

I thought that <= four weeks was rather prompt given that Grado Labs is not a behemoth corporate entity and has current production / sales to mind - besides any repair / warranty queue 🙂🤷🏻‍♂️.


----------



## David222

jonathan c said:


> I thought that <= four weeks was rather prompt given that Grado Labs is not a behemoth corporate entity and has current production / sales to mind - besides any repair / warranty queue 🙂🤷🏻‍♂️.



If you remove the shipping time-line (to / from) from this equation -- Grado likely had hands on + resolved the issue within ~15 business days. 

Pretty good in my book given the scale involved here.  Had a similar experience (non-technical / cosmetic ) with my RS1x. Grado folks were quite helpful.


----------



## quentinspriggs

jonathan c said:


> I thought that <= four weeks was rather prompt given that Grado Labs is not a behemoth corporate entity and has current production / sales to mind - besides any repair / warranty queue 🙂🤷🏻‍♂️.


Fair enough. When i had to deal with warranty replacements with Sennheiser i just emailed them the problem, then they asked me to make a ticket and send it in, and provided me a label to leave on it. Less than a week they sent me a brand new one, twice with 2 different products.


----------



## qua2k

quentinspriggs said:


> Fair enough. When i had to deal with warranty replacements with Sennheiser i just emailed them the problem, then they asked me to make a ticket and send it in, and provided me a label to leave on it. Less than a week they sent me a brand new one, twice with 2 different products.


Easier to issue a replacement within a week for a huge company that probably has a lot annual budget reserved for defective or error prone units. Grado either has a really low reserve, is above that reserve, or takes the route of repair first replace 2nd on warranty or fixable issues.


----------



## Plautus001

qua2k said:


> GH5 - Wildfire Edition (too soon?). We sure have a lot of burnt/charred wood from the wildfires of the past few years in Oregon sitting around that was cleaned up. Curious how charred wood would have on sound signature? Not sure of longevity of the physical structure the wood would have in time though.


Unfortunately I think all the next wood Grados will be epoxy/composites. I hope I am incorrect... I think a solid wood cup is the better than what they are doing now.


----------



## Zachik

Joaquin Dinero said:


> What If you feed it with a phone, or another lower powered source instead a full on DAC ?


I can try 1 of my DAPs that has line out. Will do it later when I get home in a few hours and report back on that one... Good suggestion!


----------



## qua2k

Plautus001 said:


> Unfortunately I think all the next wood Grados will be epoxy/composites. I hope I am incorrect... I think a solid wood cup is the better than what they are doing now.


I hope you are wrong too and agree.


----------



## Zachik

bozebuttons said:


> You need a security bit  set
> Harborfreight.com sells them $9.99
> https://www.harborfreight.com/3-in-...ore=&msclkid=df60c4ac1a021303433aa672b043ffed


Great - thanks!!
Since there is still a chance I will return the RA-1 to the eBay seller, I have to make sure with him he's OK with it...


----------



## majo123

Plautus001 said:


> Unfortunately I think all the next wood Grados will be epoxy/composites. I hope I am incorrect... I think a solid wood cup is the better than what they are doing now.


I agree although ethically I would like to see more sustainable wood.... hard Woods are lovely but not very fast growing.
 I'm no wood expert but I would like to see a nice balance.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Plautus001 said:


> Unfortunately I think all the next wood Grados will be epoxy/composites. I hope I am incorrect... I think a solid wood cup is the better than what they are doing now.



I agree and hope the same.
Let Grado prove that we are wrong


----------



## ledzep

Zachik said:


> Tell me about it - I am very disappointed by the RA-1
> Honestly, with the 325x it is not usable! I never heard of the HG version, and wonder whether the RA-1 that I got might be the high-gain version?
> Also, wondering if I could lower the gain by replacing resistor(s)... anybody knows??
> @ledzep - I know you've been researching this circuit to build your own. Any thoughts on lowering the gain?


I'd probably start with R3 and R4 the feedback resistors, I've been told the gain is around 4/5 ( anyone can correct me if I'm wrong ) I reckon and gain of 2/3 would be perfect for the 325, the more I read into this amp the more puzzled I get. I'm wondering if a impedance adaptor would solve your problem. Theoretically you should be able to adjust the gain like a cmoy as they are very similar amps ( again correct me if I'm wrong ).


----------



## Damien Grief

Plautus001 said:


> Unfortunately I think all the next wood Grados will be epoxy/composites. I hope I am incorrect... I think a solid wood cup is the better than what they are doing now.



Honestly, I quite like the composites and such that they're doing with the RS1x and Hemps and the like. I think they've shown great sound properties so far and seem like a good direction for Grado. I could see them still using solid woods for the higher end models like the GS series. But we'll see I guess. Regardless, I like that they're experimenting and trying new things instead of using the same types of woods over and over.


----------



## Zachik

ledzep said:


> I'd probably start with R3 and R4 the feedback resistors, I've been told the gain is around 4/5 ( anyone can correct me if I'm wrong ) I reckon and gain of 2/3 would be perfect for the 325, the more I read into this amp the more puzzled I get. I'm wondering if a impedance adaptor would solve your problem. Theoretically you should be able to adjust the gain like a cmoy as they are very similar amps ( again correct me if I'm wrong ).


The thing I do not get is, assuming the amp is not malfunctioning - it should work perfectly with Grado's own headphones. 
I will try different source (line out from a DAP) later tonight. See if that is more reasonable or at all different.


----------



## jonathan c (Jul 25, 2022)

Zachik, is there any sign regarding your RA-1 that it has been opened/tampered - not the battery area? Could the scratch on the top be indicative of ‘tough’ use?


----------



## ledzep

Zachik said:


> The thing I do not get is, assuming the amp is not malfunctioning - it should work perfectly with Grado's own headphones.
> I will try different source (line out from a DAP) later tonight. See if that is more reasonable or at all different.


Yeah thats exactly what I'd expect, I'm not bashing the amp but for the price you'd expect it to match well with their own products if not make them sing ! Have you msg the bods at grado headquarters for an insight as to what it should be delivering in terms of matching with their headphones ?


----------



## jonathan c

One thought: when the RA-1 was introduced, a decade and a half ago, was the sensitivity (dB/mw) / input impedance (ohms) of then existing Grado headphones lower / higher than that of the current Grado headphones?


----------



## carboncopy

ledzep said:


> Yeah thats exactly what I'd expect, I'm not bashing the amp but for the price you'd expect it to match well with their own products if not make them sing ! Have you msg the bods at grado headquarters for an insight as to what it should be delivering in terms of matching with their headphones ?


Just to balance things a bit out. We are speaking here about a decade old amp which may be tampered with, who knows...

My RA-1 has also a lot of gain, but it is still absolutely useable volume wise with all my Grado's. And it sounds bloody good with my GS3000e.


----------



## jonathan c

I agree with @carboncopy. Zachik, going back to the picture in your post (#55,137), I notice that the bottom plate for your RA-1 is grayish brown. Mine is black 🤔. Suppose that the plate is not the original?…


----------



## carboncopy

jonathan c said:


> One thought: when the RA-1 was introduced, a decade and a half ago, was the sensitivity (dB/mw) / input impedance (ohms) of then existing Grado headphones lower / higher than that of the current Grado headphones?


The new X series are a bit more sensitive indeed. But not that much more.

I think it is the other way around. Back then the source wasn't probably the "hot" with 2V or more output. Plus lot of riaa correctors for the LP had about 500mV output at max...I think.


----------



## jonathan c

Good point, @carboncopy !  As for Zachik’ miscreant RA-1, I am stumped. Mine has no problem with overall gain - and I use a Mojo Audio EVO Mystique DAC where the output is 2.5V (SE) / 5.0V (XLR). 🤔🤨…


----------



## dr cornelius

Plautus001 said:


> I think a solid wood cup is the better than what they are doing now.


Agreed - I much prefer the look and feel of my RS2e vs RS1x.  The RS2e's have aged nicely and look more high end than the RS1x IMO.


----------



## Zachik

jonathan c said:


> Zachik, is there any sign regarding your RA-1 that it has been opened/tampered - not the battery area? Could the scratch on the top be indicative of ‘tough’ use?


eBay seller told me he is the original owner, and bought it from authorized Grado dealer.
No signs of it being opened before, so I have no reason to doubt his claims.


----------



## Zachik

ledzep said:


> Yeah thats exactly what I'd expect, I'm not bashing the amp but for the price you'd expect it to match well with their own products if not make them sing ! Have you msg the bods at grado headquarters for an insight as to what it should be delivering in terms of matching with their headphones ?


I did correspond with the Grado service guys. They told me they do not service RA-1 anymore since they do not have spare parts for it...
I offered to send them photos and try "remote debug". They were OK with it, and so was the eBay seller (asked for his permission, so opening the amp won't be his excuse to accept a return if we end up at that junction).
Since I had to buy the right screwdriver bits (thanks @bozebuttons for the help on that one), I JUST opened the RA-1 a few minutes ago (and already emailed photos to Grado service team). While waiting for their response - I will try an old DAP's line out to see if it behaves differently from the Schiit Modi MB. The DAP is charging as we speak...


----------



## Zachik

jonathan c said:


> Suppose that the plate is not the original?…


Looks genuine to me. I suppose maybe different production years?


----------



## elira

Zachik said:


> I did correspond with the Grado service guys. They told me they do not service RA-1 anymore since they do not have spare parts for it...
> I offered to send them photos and try "remote debug". They were OK with it, and so was the eBay seller (asked for his permission, so opening the amp won't be his excuse to accept a return if we end up at that junction).
> Since I had to buy the right screwdriver bits (thanks @bozebuttons for the help on that one), I JUST opened the RA-1 a few minutes ago (and already emailed photos to Grado service team). While waiting for their response - I will try an old DAP's line out to see if it behaves differently from the Schiit Modi MB. The DAP is charging as we speak...


Do you mind sharing some photos here?


----------



## Zachik

elira said:


> Do you mind sharing some photos here?







So I have just tested it with an old DAP (FiiO X3II) line out, and now I can play with 325x all the way to 9 o'clock which is loud but not quite too loud... 
Maybe the amp is fine, and the Schiit Modi MB is a little hot with its output? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Damien Grief said:


> I like that they're experimenting and trying new things instead of using the same types of woods over and over



Fully agreed!


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Zachik said:


> So I have just tested it with an old DAP (FiiO X3II) line out, and now I can play with 325x all the way to 9 o'clock which is loud but not quite too loud...
> Maybe the amp is fine, and the Schiit Modi MB is a little hot with its output? 🤷‍♂️


It could also be that your amp does indeed have some defect so it can't handle the full voltage from the Schiit, but it works fine with a lower voltage ? 

(I'm no engineer or anything, just talking out my ass here 🤔)


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy (Jul 26, 2022)

dav16v said:


> This one is beautiful, but i think the GH2 made from cocobolo is just perfect ! One a the most beautiful headphone in my opinion


It's a tough call for me to pick a favourite.

I also like the thinner low profile of the GH3, and just picked up a ZMF cocobolo, so Norwegian Pine would be a nice addition to the collection.

I reckon I'd use the GH3 on the go.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Agreed!
> 
> I vote for GH5 as next limited edition release.
> But other limited editions would also be welcome.


GH5 and GH6 with another thinner model please... And solid wood.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> GH5 and GH6 with another thinner model please... And solid wood.



OK, agreed. 
Thinner model for you and standard model for me


----------



## Luckyleo

Listening to the RS1x having just switched from the L pads to the G pads.  I notice a huge difference in sound stage, instrument separation, and I am hearing those sparkly highs that I forgot I loved so much.  Also much more comfortable.  I have been one of those that have used the stock L pads that came with it, thinking "that is how John Grado tuned the HP's and that's how I'm going to enjoy them".  Well, I guess I'm now a convert to the pad rolling so liked here on this Grado appreciation thread!

Leo


----------



## jonathan c

Luckyleo said:


> Listening to the RS1x having just switched from the L pads to the G pads.  I notice a huge difference in sound stage, instrument separation, and I am hearing those sparkly highs that I forgot I loved so much.  Also much more comfortable.  I have been one of those that have used the stock L pads that came with it, thinking "that is how John Grado tuned the HP's and that's how I'm going to enjoy them".  Well, I guess I'm now a convert to the pad rolling so liked here on this Grado appreciation thread!
> 
> Leo


•  I tried my best to like the L-pads but to no avail. They looked nice on the RS-1x, they came with the RS-1x, they must have had the implicit / explicit Grado approval…but to me…😒/😣.
•  The L-pads gave the music a “cupped hands” sound which hollowed out voices and made brass instruments (especially saxophones) sound like crows fighting over carrion…!!
•  Thanks to an idea from @j0val , I began using G-cushions. Later, I began using TTVJ Deluxe Flats (F-cushions)……🎼 bliss and excitement…..no more ‘dentist drill’ apprehension……With Gs and Fs, I move from ‘Row M’ and ‘Row F’. [I apologise for this repetition: after this, no more!]


----------



## Damien Grief (Jul 26, 2022)

Luckyleo said:


> Listening to the RS1x having just switched from the L pads to the G pads.  I notice a huge difference in sound stage, instrument separation, and I am hearing those sparkly highs that I forgot I loved so much.  Also much more comfortable.  I have been one of those that have used the stock L pads that came with it, thinking "that is how John Grado tuned the HP's and that's how I'm going to enjoy them".  Well, I guess I'm now a convert to the pad rolling so liked here on this Grado appreciation thread!
> 
> Leo





jonathan c said:


> •  I tried my best to like the L-pads but to no avail. They looked nice on the RS-1x, they came with the RS-1x, they must have had the implicit / explicit Grado approval…but to me…😒/😣.
> •  The L-pads gave the music a “cupped hands” sound which hollowed out voices and made brass instruments (especially saxophones) sound like crows fighting over carrion…!!
> •  Thanks to an idea from @j0val , I began using G-cushions. Later, I began using TTVJ Deluxe Flats (F-cushions)……🎼 bliss and excitement…..no more ‘dentist drill’ apprehension……With Gs and Fs, I move from ‘Row M’ and ‘Row F’. [I apologise for this repetition: after this, no more!]



Hmm. I've mostly been listening with the L pads on my RS1x. I like it well enough but it's not as versatile as my Hemps or other Grados. The only other pad I've tried on them so far are the Dekoni fenestrated sheepskin pads. Those were awful on the RS1x, which I was kinda surprised about because the Dekoni Velour pads are my favorite for the Hemps. Super comfortable and sound almost the same as the flats on it.

I do want to do more pad rolling on the RS1x and see if there are pads I like better than the stock L pads. The only other pads I have right now though are the Dekoni Velour, Geekira G pads, and Grado F pads. Maybe I'll give the G and F pads a go later today after work. G pads are so massive though they make everything they're on look borderline ridiculous. lol


----------



## jonathan c

Guess what?! The G-cushions’ _appearance_ improves dramatically after a good RS-1x listen with G-cushions….😄🤣🤣.


----------



## j0val

jonathan c said:


> Guess what?! The G-cushions’ _appearance_ improves dramatically after a good RS-1x listen with G-cushions….😄🤣🤣.


This is true. I would gravitate to any Grado with G cushions. Also, they look even better when coming from chunky headphones like the Empyreans.


----------



## Damien Grief

jonathan c said:


> Guess what?! The G-cushions’ _appearance_ improves dramatically after a good RS-1x listen with G-cushions….😄🤣🤣.



Haha. We'll see about that I guess. Though I wonder if the Geekria G cushions sound as good as the Grado ones on the RS1x.


----------



## jaywillin

I'm coming back ! I've been busy spending my play money on other things. now it's time to get back to the main thing, MUSIC ! (and the gear to listen to it)
I've had quite a few Grados and I'd say they are my favorite, not that I don't have other favorites, but Grados are special. 
So here I am, after all this time, rebuilding a system. 
I tell ya, I'm having a hard time deciding what to get, but boy it's fun lol


----------



## Stevko

Zachik said:


> So I have just tested it with an old DAP (FiiO X3II) line out, and now I can play with 325x all the way to 9 o'clock which is loud but not quite too loud...
> Maybe the amp is fine, and the Schiit Modi MB is a little hot with its output? 🤷‍♂️


Maybe modded with new transistors/input stage. For higher input gain?


----------



## jonathan c

jaywillin said:


> I'm coming back ! I've been busy spending my play money on other things. now it's time to get back to the main thing, MUSIC ! (and the gear to listen to it)
> I've had quite a few Grados and I'd say they are my favorite, not that I don't have other favorites, but Grados are special.
> So here I am, after all this time, rebuilding a system.
> I tell ya, I'm having a hard time deciding what to get, but boy it's fun lol


…and if you are (jay)willin’ to ask, we are (jay)willin’ to help…🤣…👈…🤔…👎.


----------



## jaywillin

jonathan c said:


> …and if you are (jay)willin’ to ask, we are (jay)willin’ to help…🤣…👈…🤔…👎.


One thing I'll be asking about are the x's, I haven't heard any of them yet


----------



## Zachik

Stevko said:


> Maybe modded with new transistors/input stage. For higher input gain?


Grado service team confirmed this RA-1 seem genuine and nobody tampered with it.


----------



## Damien Grief (Jul 26, 2022)

So I tried the Geekria G cush pads on the RS1x. Only a few songs so far, but my initial impressions is slightly increased separation, a bit warmer of a sound, but a bit less detailed than the L pads. Definitely much more comfortable. Not sure which I like better, honestly. 

Edit: tried the official Grado f pads for a bit. They're good. Less dark, bring back the detail lost in the G cush pads. Not as comfortable as the G cush, but more comfortable than the L cush. I just don't know which I like best tbh.


----------



## Damien Grief

So I hadn't touched my PS500e in...a while. Went to grab them off my headphone stand and I think I need new pads. lol


----------



## majo123

Damien Grief said:


> So I hadn't touched my PS500e in...a while. Went to grab them off my headphone stand and I think I need new pads. lol


I think you do


----------



## Damien Grief

majo123 said:


> I think you do



This is the worst part of Grado headphones - the pads deteriorate. It's why I'm so glad I found that I enjoyed the Dekoni Velour pads on my Hemps so much. They're not foam and should last significantly longer.


----------



## elira

Stevko said:


> Maybe modded with new transistors/input stage. For higher input gain?


As far as I know it has a single OP amp, no discrete transistors, it's very close to a CMoy.


----------



## jonathan c

Damien Grief said:


> This is the worst part of Grado headphones - the pads deteriorate. It's why I'm so glad I found that I enjoyed the Dekoni Velour pads on my Hemps so much. They're not foam and should last significantly longer.


You can periodically soak/clean the pads with very light dish soap / ivory / ??, towel damp / air dry ===> lengthen pad life & reduce pad scratchiness.


----------



## jonathan c (Jul 26, 2022)

Stevko said:


> Maybe modded with new transistors/input stage. For higher input gain?


No discrete transistors are in the circuit.


----------



## Zachik

jonathan c said:


> No discrete transistors are in the circuit.


Right, but I think the gain can be altered by changing the resistors in the circuit. (though not 100% sure)
Having said that, at least with the genuine RA-1, that is all buried under the big blob of glue!! So unfortunately modding this little guy requires overcoming a big mechanical hurdle!


----------



## oryan_dunn

Zachik said:


> So I have just tested it with an old DAP (FiiO X3II) line out, and now I can play with 325x all the way to 9 o'clock which is loud but not quite too loud...
> Maybe the amp is fine, and the Schiit Modi MB is a little hot with its output? 🤷‍♂️


Are those electrolytic caps in the center there, hard to tell with all the glue?  If so, it's possible they're starting to go bad.  It seems in many retro electronics issues, it's the caps and just swapping in new will fix issues.  Not sure if that's the case here, but could be.


----------



## Damien Grief

jonathan c said:


> You can periodically soak/clean the pads with very light dish soap / ivory / ??, towel damp / air dry ===> lengthen pad life & reduce pad scratchiness.



Yeah I've heard that before. But I just forget with ones I don't wear for a while. And it sucks having to replace them so often regardless even if you can extend their life a bit. I've had plenty of headphones longer still on their original pads with no issues.


----------



## quentinspriggs

Has anyone compared GH3 vs Hemp yet? And like others said, i’m still on the train waiting for GH5/6 to drop… just wish GH3 had more soundstage, but not a big one, i love their immediate and full bodied characteristic thanks to the Pine.


----------



## majo123

look what turned up...(mojo2) had the 325x in for 5 mins and already I think this is a fantastic dac ...very pleased.


----------



## TooFrank

Beagle said:


> I have the HPA-1 and both battery and AC versions of the RA-1. My only beef with the RA-1’s is that it’s very difficult to enjoy low level listening with Grado’s because of the high gain. When you get down below 7 o’clock (near the very bottom) on the volume pot, mistracking leans toward the left channel and sound is just too light and insubstantial. Turn it up and it’s suddenly a bit too loud. The HPA-1 does not have this ‘problem’.


+1 Thanks for confirming this. I had the RA-1 some time ago, and it was  driving me nuts, that I had to play at a higher level that I really liked.....But beautiful it is


----------



## TooFrank

Zachik said:


> OK - got my 9V batteries in, plugged to a Schiit Modi MB as DAC, and let it roll...
> First impression: NO VOLUME RANGE AT ALL.
> What I mean by that: the RA-1 goes from *almost silent* (it is never totally silent even at minimum volume) to WAY TOO LOUD very VERY fast!!!!
> If minimum volume is at 7 o'clock position, then 8 o'clock is already too damn loud!!!
> ...


To be honest, I had an almost similar experience, although my recollection of volume range was somewhat wider. But at low levels, I heard a channel imbalance, turning up it went away, but quickly it became too loud. Maybe my hearing is weird. Despite the nice sound, I eventually sold the RA-1.


----------



## Damien Grief

majo123 said:


> look what turned up...(mojo2) had the 325x in for 5 mins and already I think this is a fantastic dac ...very pleased.



I've always wanted one of those, but they're just too expensive for me to justify.


----------



## majo123

Damien Grief said:


> I've always wanted one of those, but they're just too expensive for me to justify.


Justify it .... honestly so far it seems brilliant and worth every penny imo ...I will give it a few days use before I make any exact judgements though but I have just put ps500e on and wow it's awesome very smooth clean and detailed, really good depth and Layering too with excellent transients  ..maybe narrower staging than my cayin though but so far very impressed and it's definitely a step up from the original which I owned.


----------



## Damien Grief

majo123 said:


> Justify it .... honestly so far it seems brilliant and worth every penny imo ...I will give it a few days use before I make any exact judgements though but I have just put ps500e on and wow it's awesome very smooth clean and detailed, really good depth and Layering too with excellent transients  ..maybe narrower staging than my cayin though but so far very impressed and it's definitely a step up from the original which I owned.



It looks awesome and I've heard nothing but great things. But since I already have a FiiO M11 Plus ESS DAP for portable audio, I think my next upgrade is going to be on the desktop side. I'm still rocking an old Magni 2U/Modi 2U Schiit stack. And it's great. I love it. Amazing sound for like $300. But I'd like to also be able to do balanced audio on at my desk through my PC, too.


----------



## majo123

Damien Grief said:


> It looks awesome and I've heard nothing but great things. But since I already have a FiiO M11 Plus ESS DAP for portable audio, I think my next upgrade is going to be on the desktop side. I'm still rocking an old Magni 2U/Modi 2U Schiit stack. And it's great. I love it. Amazing sound for like $300. But I'd like to also be able to do balanced audio on at my desk through my PC, too.


I understand.  .. I haven't heard the m11 plus so can't comment , but I will say that possibly (early days) this could be one of the best things I have heard in quite some time


----------



## peterinvan

Damien Grief said:


> It looks awesome and I've heard nothing but great things. But since I already have a FiiO M11 Plus ESS DAP for portable audio, I think my next upgrade is going to be on the desktop side. I'm still rocking an old Magni 2U/Modi 2U Schiit stack. And it's great. I love it. Amazing sound for like $300. But I'd like to also be able to do balanced audio on at my desk through my PC, too.


I am enjoying my Fiio M11 Pro 4.4mm balanced out to SR325 (2014?).  An easy mod with in-line 3.5mm mono plugs/jacks.  Meze cable.

I reverted to the new flat pads however.  I feel that the closer the drivers are to your ear the better. 
I can live with the comfort issues by adjusting them a bit every 30 mins. or so.


----------



## Zachik

TooFrank said:


> To be honest, I had an almost similar experience, although my recollection of volume range was somewhat wider. But at low levels, I heard a channel imbalance, turning up it went away, but quickly it became too loud. Maybe my hearing is weird. Despite the nice sound, I eventually sold the RA-1.


See my later updates. With a different source (old FiiO X3II DAP line out) - I get a much wider volume range. Ideally, for supporting Grado's own headphones - they should have designed it with lower gain for sure!
I will keep it since I got it relatively cheap, but I need to test it with less sensitive Grados (and other headphoes) than the 325x...


----------



## Damien Grief

peterinvan said:


> I am enjoying my Fiio M11 Pro 4.4mm balanced out to SR325 (2014?).  An easy mod with in-line 3.5mm mono plugs/jacks.  Meze cable.
> 
> I reverted to the new flat pads however.  I feel that the closer the drivers are to your ear the better.
> I can live with the comfort issues by adjusting them a bit every 30 mins. or so.



I don't think I want to deal with cable modding for any of the Grados I use regularly. The Hemps and RS1x are wood cups and harder to get open while keeping them in tact. I'd rather have options. I have a few IEMs that have 4.4mm balanced cables on them. My go to now is the 7Hz Timeless. Also have a pair of Moondrop Blessing2's that have a balanced cable on them.

A desktop option to use 4.4mm balanced, XLR, and 6.35mm single like I am now would be good so I don't need to change sources or cables depending on where I listen.


----------



## qua2k

Damien Grief said:


> A desktop option to use 4.4mm balanced, XLR, and 6.35mm single like I am now would be good so I don't need to change sources or cables depending on where I listen.


The upcoming Cayin HA-3A is what I am keeping my eye on.


----------



## Damien Grief

After pad swapping a bit with my RS1x, I can definitively say that the Grado flat pads are the best sounding on this headphone. Should have come with it instead of the l cush pads. It just sounds so much better. More detail, better sounding bass, a little less shrill on the highs. All around great.


----------



## ekolite

Damien Grief said:


> After pad swapping a bit with my RS1x, I can definitively say that the Grado flat pads are the best sounding on this headphone. Should have come with it instead of the l cush pads. It just sounds so much better. More detail, better sounding bass, a little less shrill on the highs. All around great.


That’s great to hear!  Probably a bit easier to drive this way as well.


----------



## SenlacHill

Hey, this my second post here and I wanted to share my adventures in attempting to repair a blown RS2e driver from a pair I recently received from a pawn shop sight unseen. 

First thing was checking the resistance between of the driver and unsurprisingly, it was open. 

So, that means I had to remove the driver which was a pain to say the least; I even caused a 1 mm long crack in the cup which I promptly repaired with CA glue. 

Once removed, it was clear that the soldering work was not up to IPC so I reflowed the solder joints hoping it was simply a cold solder joint. Unfortunately, this was not the issue but it did clear enough flux away to show that the left coil lead was broken off. 

After a lot of cleaning up of the white coating over the coil wires, I exposed enough of them to melt of the enamel and attempt to solder them to some copper jumpers I previously soldered to the pads. But, as anyone who's attempted this sort of repair before knows, these wires are fragile and don't like to be worked with after they've already had years of flexing with the driver and so; after each attempt to solder the wires to my jumpers, it would still read open on the DMM and then would then promptly break off causing me to try again with the ever shorter coil wires. 


In the end, it was a fun but fruitless project. I'm thinking of sending them to Grado for the full repair...the one good side did sound surprisingly good even with extensively deteriorated pads. 


Here's some pictures of the attempted repair with an X-ray of the driver just for fun.


----------



## odarg64 (Jul 28, 2022)

TooFrank said:


> To be honest, I had an almost similar experience, although my recollection of volume range was somewhat wider. But at low levels, I heard a channel imbalance, turning up it went away, but quickly it became too loud. Maybe my hearing is weird. Despite the nice sound, I eventually sold the RA-1.


I came close to making an offer on the battery version that sold on eBay quite recently. Glad I didn't, although my offer would have only been $50. An AC version sold for $300(!) recently. Wow.


----------



## Damien Grief

ekolite said:


> That’s great to hear!  Probably a bit easier to drive this way as well.



I did find myself turning the volume down a bit compared to where I had the amp set with the l cush pads. I still haven't tried these headphones on any source besides my desktop amp though. I really should try it with my FiiO M11 Plus DAP.


----------



## jonathan c

Damien Grief said:


> I did find myself turning the volume down a bit compared to where I had the amp set with the l cush pads. I still haven't tried these headphones on any source besides my desktop amp though. I really should try it with my FiiO M11 Plus DAP.



With the F-cushions, the drivers will be a few millimeters closer to the ears than with the G-cushions. This makes a difference! For me, F-cushion ‘10 o’clock’ volume setting ===> G-cushion ‘1 o’clock’ setting.


----------



## Damien Grief

jonathan c said:


> With the F-cushions, the drivers will be a few millimeters closer to the ears than with the G-cushions. This makes a difference! For me, F-cushion ‘10 o’clock’ volume setting ===> G-cushion ‘1 o’clock’ setting.



Yeah I can tell the difference. Plus it improves the sound drastically with this headphone specifically.

I wonder how the f pads would sound on the PS500e. Have you tried them on it @majo123?


----------



## MaiLam

Damien Grief said:


> Yeah I can tell the difference. Plus it improves the sound drastically with this headphone specifically.
> 
> I wonder how the f pads would sound on the PS500e. Have you tried them on it @majo123?



The f pads are what I use with my PS500e, really fun. The imaging (centre of the soundstage) does suffer a bit, and you lose maybe 5-10 % detail, but the upside is great bass, thick mids that really beef up power chords/overdriven guitars and overall pleasing impact. 

The Geekria LL (I *think* that’s the model name, pic below of the donut style shape) are the safe choice between the F and L pads, you get those nice bass vibrations still, slightly lighter weight mids and better imaging + detail. There’s a big difference for me, even at that halfway point, between the Grado L pads (which are just too lightweight sounding for me) and the Geekria ones, so I tend to switch between the latter and the F pads depending on mood.


----------



## majo123

Damien Grief said:


> Yeah I can tell the difference. Plus it improves the sound drastically with this headphone specifically.
> 
> I wonder how the f pads would sound on the PS500e. Have you tried them on it @majo123?


Personally I didn't like them as much with f pads preferred stock or equivalent, I use a copy that sit a little more from the ear, not much but opens up the sound a little more and they are a bit softer and denser which creates a better seal on my ears ....
My ears are pretty small so on ears cover my ear pretty much ....I think with on ears and grado it depends on your ear size and shape which works best ..

Put the mojo2 on with hemp plugged in one side and 325x in the other ... started with 325x ...not taken them off! Lol
What a fantastic pairing, they sound awesome on the mojo2, really great and fantastic cans.
And here is an excellent deal for all you UK headfiers.
https://petertyson.co.uk/chord-elec...dphone-amplifier-with-grado-sr325x-headphones


----------



## Damien Grief

MaiLam said:


> The f pads are what I use with my PS500e, really fun. The imaging (centre of the soundstage) does suffer a bit, and you lose maybe 5-10 % detail, but the upside is great bass, thick mids that really beef up power chords/overdriven guitars and overall pleasing impact.
> 
> The Geekria LL (I *think* that’s the model name, pic below of the donut style shape) are the safe choice between the F and L pads, you get those nice bass vibrations still, slightly lighter weight mids and better imaging + detail. There’s a big difference for me, even at that halfway point, between the Grado L pads (which are just too lightweight sounding for me) and the Geekria ones, so I tend to switch between the latter and the F pads depending on mood.



Hey thanks for that. Super helpful. I've only ever used the stock L pads on the PS500e. And it's been a while since I've used them. So I was wondering what I should try with them. Since I need to buy new pads for them anyway, I'll give those a go. Plus might also try the fenestrated sheepskin Dekoni pads that I hated on the RS1x.



majo123 said:


> Personally I didn't like them as much with f pads preferred stock or equivalent, I use a copy that sit a little more from the ear, not much but opens up the sound a little more and they are a bit softer and denser which creates a better seal on my ears ....
> My ears are pretty small so on ears cover my ear pretty much ....I think with on ears and grado it depends on your ear size and shape which works best ..
> 
> Put the mojo2 on with hemp plugged in one side and 325x in the other ... started with 325x ...not taken them off! Lol
> ...



Thanks. I'm gonna try a few pads with them, I think. Just to see what I like since I need new pads anyway. 

The 325x sounds like such a good headphone. I want a pair.


----------



## jonathan c

Damien Grief said:


> Yeah I can tell the difference. Plus it improves the sound drastically with this headphone specifically.
> 
> I wonder how the f pads would sound on the PS500e. Have you tried them on it @majo123?


I think that the F-cushions / TTVJ Deluxe Flats are _fantastic _with PS500e: great detail, impact, sculpting of midrange. Bass is deep, not exaggerated, _satisfying _!!


----------



## ekolite

jonathan c said:


> I think that the F-cushions / TTVJ Deluxe Flats are _fantastic _with PS500e: great detail, impact, sculpting of midrange. Bass is deep, not exaggerated, _satisfying _!!


Thinking about ordering some deluxe pads in September for my Hemps.  Mainly for improved comfort.

Also: hey guys just contacted Grado about replacing a rubber tip that goes on the metal rods and they sent me a set for free.  Gotta love Grado.


----------



## majo123

Damien Grief said:


> The 325x sounds like such a good headphone. I want a pair.


You should try them I honestly think you would like them because of your taste in music... rock, Indie sound awesome on 325x


----------



## majo123

ekolite said:


> Thinking about ordering some deluxe pads in September for my Hemps.  Mainly for improved comfort.
> 
> Also: hey guys just contacted Grado about replacing a rubber tip that goes on the metal rods and they sent me a set for free.  Gotta love Grado.


I think these are what I recommend to @mbwilson111 ... Maybe she can confirm as I can't remember if these are the exact ones? But the link I sent her fitted pretty well if anyone need spares... 
100 Pcs Screw Thread Protectors Rubber Round Cap Cover Tube Caps Tubing Tip for Metal Chair Tips 15 mm Long (Inner Dia 3mm) https://amzn.eu/d/2QLgHU9


----------



## ekolite

majo123 said:


> I think these are what I recommend to @mbwilson111 ... Maybe she can confirm as I can't remember if these are the exact ones? But the link I sent her fitted pretty well if anyone need spares...
> 100 Pcs Screw Thread Protectors Rubber Round Cap Cover Tube Caps Tubing Tip for Metal Chair Tips 15 mm Long (Inner Dia 3mm) https://amzn.eu/d/2QLgHU9


Yeah not a major expense or anything.  Pretty cool they covered shipping though.


----------



## jonathan c (Jul 28, 2022)

ekolite said:


> Thinking about ordering some deluxe pads in September for my Hemps.  Mainly for improved comfort.
> 
> Also: hey guys just contacted Grado about replacing a rubber tip that goes on the metal rods and they sent me a set for free.  Gotta love Grado.


Hemp and your ears will really thank you for deluxe pads: comfort & sound 😀 !!

About two months ago, I needed one gimbal screw for the PS2000e. It came loose, fell off, and (I believe) rolled into a floor vent 😳🤦🏻🤬. Within a week of an embarrassing request, I received from Grado a complete set for free. Five Stars !!!


----------



## Damien Grief

jonathan c said:


> I think that the F-cushions / TTVJ Deluxe Flats are _fantastic _with PS500e: great detail, impact, sculpting of midrange. Bass is deep, not exaggerated, _satisfying _!!



Nice. I'll have to try them anyway. See what I like best. I have a new pair of flats coming.



majo123 said:


> You should try them I honestly think you would like them because of your taste in music... rock, Indie sound awesome on 325x



I really wish I had somewhere around me to demo headphones. Would be great to try them out.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jul 28, 2022)

majo123 said:


> I think these are what I recommend to @mbwilson111 ... Maybe she can confirm as I can't remember if these are the exact ones? But the link I sent her fitted pretty well if anyone need spares...
> 100 Pcs Screw Thread Protectors Rubber Round Cap Cover Tube Caps Tubing Tip for Metal Chair Tips 15 mm Long (Inner Dia 3mm) https://amzn.eu/d/2QLgHU9


I ordered a set of assorted sizes instead just in case  the  3mm was  not quite right.   3mm was in fact perfect but I am happy that my leftovers are not all the same size.   Plus these were next day delivery.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B08Y1TKLXJ

Apparently  the SR80e that had belonged to  my husband  @HungryPanda was missing an end cap from the beginning because he mentioned in a post somewhere that when he took them out of the box a cup fell off into his hand.


When I put the new pads and headband covering on it, I had to replace that missing end cap...urgently!


----------



## jonathan c

Damien Grief said:


> I really wish I had somewhere around me to demo headphones. Would be great to try them out.


Have you looked into Q Audio? They are located at 5 Brookline Street, Cambridge, MA 02139. They are a Grado (and other great / highend brands) dealer, have been in business in different locations since the early 1970s - I remember them from my college days (!).


----------



## Damien Grief

jonathan c said:


> Have you looked into Q Audio? They are located at 5 Brookline Street, Cambridge, MA 02139. They are a Grado (and other great / highend brands) dealer, have been in business in different locations since the early 1970s - I remember them from my college days (!).



I have not. Thanks for the heads up. And it looks like it's right off the Red Line. Will be pretty easy for me to get there.


----------



## Luckyleo

ekolite said:


> Thinking about ordering some deluxe pads in September for my Hemps.  Mainly for improved comfort.
> 
> Also: hey guys just contacted Grado about replacing a rubber tip that goes on the metal rods and they sent me a set for free.  Gotta love Grado.


yes, they are good about that.  I called a couple years ago for the same thing.  John Grado answered the phone and dropped the rubber tips in the mail that very day.  Good company!


----------



## Harry Manback

Luckyleo said:


> yes, they are good about that.  I called a couple years ago for the same thing.  John Grado answered the phone and dropped the rubber tips in the mail that very day.  Good company!


One of the rod blocks on my PS500 is broken.  I emailed Grado asking if I could get a replacement, and they told me to super glue it.  Terrible customer service.  I've never had decent or even acceptable service from Grado.

P.S.  I had done the super glue "fix" multiple times before.  It doesn't work long term.  What would work is having some repairability after some 20 years to perfect their design.  NOPE.  They stick with the same old plastic crap forever.


----------



## Harry Manback

majo123 said:


> Decisions.... but good ones


PS500 wins hands down.  Not sure about the PS500e, but it probably does as well.


----------



## quentinspriggs

Harry Manback said:


> PS500 wins hands down.  Not sure about the PS500e, but it probably does as well.


I just bought one on ebay, how does it compare to the Hemp if you don't mind?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Zachik said:


> Would this one do?
> https://www.amazon.com/Howard-Products-FW0016-Feed-N-Wax-Conditioner/dp/B001BKQYGW/


Sorry I missed this but yes, that is the one!


----------



## mulveling (Jul 28, 2022)

Harry Manback said:


> One of the rod blocks on my PS500 is broken.  I emailed Grado asking if I could get a replacement, and they told me to super glue it.  Terrible customer service.  I've never had decent or even acceptable service from Grado.
> 
> P.S.  I had done the super glue "fix" multiple times before.  It doesn't work long term.  What would work is having some repairability after some 20 years to perfect their design.  NOPE.  They stick with the same old plastic crap forever.


They're not cheap, but if you have a Grado you're particularly fond of I find it well worthwhile to get the Shipibo aluminum rodblocks. They're gorgeous, work better, and don't rely on glue so they'll last forever. For that matter you might get the metal gimbals too. I put their classic silver gimbals & rodblocks on a PS500e and they look HAWT 





> PS500 wins hands down. Not sure about the PS500e, but it probably does as well.


I definitely prefer PS500e over PS500, but not so sure I prefer PS2000e over PS1000 anymore (the old PS1000 are just more fun). It's weird like that, and likely to vary from person to person. I have the Shipibo gimbals on PS1000 and PS2000e too. Just can't figure out how that 396A plugs into my Dynalo


----------



## quentinspriggs

mulveling said:


> They're not cheap, but if you have a Grado you're particularly fond of I find it well worthwhile to get the Shipibo aluminum rodblocks. They're gorgeous, work better, and don't rely on glue so they'll last forever. For that matter you might get the metal gimbals too. I put their classic silver gimbals & rodblocks on a PS500e and they look HAWT
> 
> 
> I definitely prefer PS500e over PS500, but not so sure I prefer PS2000e over PS1000 anymore (the old PS1000 are just more fun). It's weird like that, and likely to vary from person to person. I have the Shipibo gimbals on PS1000 and PS2000e too. Just can't figure out how that 396A plugs into my Dynalo


What pads are best for PS500? I have all of them.


----------



## mulveling (Jul 28, 2022)

quentinspriggs said:


> What pads are best for PS500? I have all of them.


Flat pads for 500e. TTVJ Deluxe Flats seem best, but admittedly I haven't spent much effort comparing to the regular TTVJ Flats. Did you mean 500 not-e? I still haven't decided lol. I just can't get them to sing for me like the 500e. Flats, Bowls (L), and reverse-Bowls are all OK but none stand out as a clear victor there. On the 500 non-e the bass does get a bit boomy & sloppy with flat pads, so maybe avoid those.


----------



## quentinspriggs

mulveling said:


> Flat pads for 500e. TTVJ Deluxe Flats seem best, but admittedly I haven't spent much effort comparing to the regular TTVJ Flats. Did you mean 500 not-e? I still haven't decided lol. I just can't get them to sing for me like the 500e. Flats, Bowls (L), and reverse-Bowls are all OK but none stand out as a clear victor there. On the 500 non-e the bass does get a bit boomy & sloppy with flat pads, so maybe avoid those.


Ok. I just bought a used Ps500 knowing that they are not coming back, so kind of felt like a LE purchase. I like flats on GH3, actually amazing. My friend said that PS500 are a big step up from 325x, stating that I will have to sell them once I realize how good the 500 really is... is that true in your experience?


----------



## majo123 (Jul 29, 2022)

mulveling said:


> They're not cheap, but if you have a Grado you're particularly fond of I find it well worthwhile to get the Shipibo aluminum rodblocks. They're gorgeous, work better, and don't rely on glue so they'll last forever. For that matter you might get the metal gimbals too. I put their classic silver gimbals & rodblocks on a PS500e and they look HAWT
> 
> 
> I definitely prefer PS500e over PS500, but not so sure I prefer PS2000e over PS1000 anymore (the old PS1000 are just more fun). It's weird like that, and likely to vary from person to person. I have the Shipibo gimbals on PS1000 and PS2000e too. Just can't figure out how that 396A plugs into my Dynalo


They do look nice I must admit and tempting but half of me likes to keep things original too, bit like classic car's  ...I'm not knocking the changes in anyway they look and are excellent indeed! and god Grado need better gimbals for sure! ....hence my dilemma ....if mine broke though then definitely 

Really nice though my friend.


----------



## majo123 (Jul 29, 2022)

Harry Manback said:


> PS500 wins hands down.  Not sure about the PS500e, but it probably does as well.


I wouldn't necessarily say hands down, as I have said before ps500e and hemp are different animals imo, both good at what they do in different ways and think it comes down to tastes.
I do prefer my ps500e because I find them more resolving and better imaging but the hemp are more forgiving and can understand why some would prefer over ps500e as they always sound good .
I am thinking of selling my hemp though to fund some rs2x or 1x ...I have a few Grado more than I need lol so I will part with one or two eventually as I have other can's too .
This is still only a thought though as i advertised before then took them off after listening again ...they are very good and genuinely hard to part with.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy (Jul 29, 2022)

Grado Hemps (with Dekoni Velours) make me catch feelings.

But I digress....

So for my on the go use, I've decided I want to switch the headband on my SR60x to the old style, I find it more comfortable than the new padded headband (now that I've worked out how to bend it to fit my head).

How difficult or easy is it to switch out the headband?

Any tips or guidance anyone can share?

Thanks in advance.

EDIT:
I figured it out...






I've ordered an Accessory House replacement headband which should arrive tomorrow. One of the reviews said give the metal a wiggle and firm pull. I noticed a gap at the bottom of the plastic on the right hand side so chose to go with that side instead of the left side. It came out easily.

Tomorrow operation "pimp my on-the-go SR60X" continues.

One day I may learn how to solder. At that point I'll shorten the wire and maybe even re-terminate to 4.4. or balanced mini-XLR female (so I can use it with Hart Audio interconnects).

Baby steps...


----------



## mulveling (Jul 29, 2022)

quentinspriggs said:


> Ok. I just bought a used Ps500 knowing that they are not coming back, so kind of felt like a LE purchase. I like flats on GH3, actually amazing. My friend said that PS500 are a big step up from 325x, stating that I will have to sell them once I realize how good the 500 really is... is that true in your experience?


Can't speak to the 325x...my experience in SR series goes back to circa early-2000s SR-225 and SR-325. That said, from what I have heard across SR, RS, GS, and PS series - I like PS series by far the best! PS series jams for me.

Historically I've tired of the other Grado series much more quickly. For example I thought RS-1 sounded amazing the first few times I heard it, but I've never been able to recapture that magic. Just heard a vintage RS-1 with replacement "e" drivers again recently - nah, not my thing. Old SR-225: blah. Old (silver) SR-325: wow those were fun for first 5 minutes, wow they also made my ears bleed! Sad times that PS series is not in active production 

I feel like Grado got it "right" with the Mahogony / Aluminum hybrid cups of PS-series. I'm not convinced the Maple / Al cups of PS2000e are the right direction.


----------



## Damien Grief

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Grado Hemps (with Dekoni Velours) make me catch feelings.
> 
> But I digress....
> 
> ...



Yes. The Dekoni Velour pads have stayed on my Hemps since I got them. They sound fantastic and improve comfort significantly.


----------



## Damien Grief

Got my new Grado replacement pads in. A pair of l cush and f cush pads. Put the f pads on my PS500e. Going to compare the 500e to the RS1x when they both have flats on after the baseball game tonight. Excited to give it a go.


----------



## David222

mulveling said:


> Flat pads for 500e. TTVJ Deluxe Flats seem best, but admittedly I haven't spent much effort comparing to the regular TTVJ Flats. Did you mean 500 not-e? I still haven't decided lol. I just can't get them to sing for me like the 500e. Flats, Bowls (L), and reverse-Bowls are all OK but none stand out as a clear victor there. On the 500 non-e the bass does get a bit boomy & sloppy with flat pads, so maybe avoid those.



Flats are wonderful on 500e and RS1x. That being said, the G are also quite nice and good change of pace when seeking larger stage.


----------



## jonathan c (Jul 29, 2022)

Damien Grief said:


> Got my new Grado replacement pads in. A pair of l cush and f cush pads. Put the f pads on my PS500e. Going to compare the 500e to the RS1x when they both have flats on after the baseball game tonight. Excited to give it a go.


You put nine innings ahead of Grado comparions?! 😳😤. What kind of ‘GFCer’ are you 😮? You could get sent to the dugout with an eight-track tape machine with only Captain & Tenille material…😏😈…


----------



## Plautus001

jonathan c said:


> You put nine innings ahead of Grado comparions?! 😳😤. What kind of ‘GFCer’ are you 😮? You could get sent to the dugout with an eight-track tape machine with only Captain & Tenille material…😏😈…


But I thought, "Love will keep 🎶 us together ❤ 🎶 🎵 🪕 🎼 "


----------



## jonathan c

Plautus001 said:


> But I thought, "Love will keep 🎶 us together ❤ 🎶 🎵 🪕 🎼 "


Not even 325x, GS3000e, PS500e etc can make that piece of saccharine schlock musically coherent and exciting!!…


----------



## Plautus001 (Jul 29, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> Not even 325x, GS3000e, PS500e etc can make that piece of saccharine schlock musically coherent and exciting!!…





jonathan c said:


> Not even 325x, GS3000e, PS500e etc can make that piece of saccharine schlock musically coherent and exciting!!…




Jonathan C request

Enjoy! I actually liked it on the GS1000's the other day


----------



## jonathan c

Oh well…


----------



## Damien Grief

David222 said:


> Flats are wonderful on 500e and RS1x. That being said, the G are also quite nice and good change of pace when seeking larger stage.



I wasn't really a fan of the G pads on the RS1x. Tried them out and I think I like both the L and F pads better.



jonathan c said:


> You put nine innings ahead of Grado comparions?! 😳😤. What kind of ‘GFCer’ are you 😮? You could get sent to the dugout with an eight-track tape machine with only Captain & Tenille material…😏😈…



Yes. Baseball is life. I watch almost every single Red Sox game (162 per season). Baseball and music are what I spend most of my time on regularly.


----------



## Damien Grief

So I compared the PS500e to the RS1x - both with f pads. The RS1x is definitely a better headphone. The highs are more present. Detail is better. The PS500e has more bass and is darker, but its bass is muddier. 

That said, I'm happy to be trying the PS500e again for the first time in a while. Gonna give them a go with more music and see if I can find a use case for them as my go to for specific kinds of music.


----------



## carboncopy

I must admit I was captivated during the last month with the new Raal system. It was the only one which had something to give besides my Grados. At a much-much higher price!

Nevertheless I bought last week the RS-1x because I needed a smaller can than my GS3000e and my Hemp is terminated with a 6.3mm. So, essentially for the holidays, travels to go along with my fiio q5s.

I agree it needs the F pads...much more confortable as the stock L (and I always used the factory pad before). It really balances out the sound. Very smooth, probably the smoothest Grado I have, still punchy, nuanced...really like it! It is not as resolute and boundless as the Raal but I could totally live with it. It needed however in my home system a bit more powerful amp as the RA-1 to open completly up.

After reading some reviews I feared there will be no bass, but no problems with the F pads. A very well made, beatiful can! (And it smells good too!) 

Ps: plus I am probably the only one, but I think the new cable is better as the old. It looks, feels more high value for me.


----------



## majo123

Heads up just posted my hemp in the ads ..


----------



## protoss

Legendary HP1000 for sale too


----------



## Damien Grief (Jul 30, 2022)

carboncopy said:


> I must admit I was captivated during the last month with the new Raal system. It was the only one which had something to give besides my Grados. At a much-much higher price!
> 
> Nevertheless I bought last week the RS-1x because I needed a smaller can than my GS3000e and my Hemp is terminated with a 6.3mm. So, essentially for the holidays, travels to go along with my fiio q5s.
> 
> ...



Yeah the RS1x are something special. I wish they had a *bit* more sub bass like the Hemps but otherwise, they're near perfect for the price. F pads are definitely a huge improvement over the stock L pads for sure. Also, I agree with you - the new cable is great. Looks and feels more premium and my cups get twisted around far less often with the new cable. Plus it doesn't kink up like the old one sometimes did.


----------



## Rebel Chris

Hide your wallet...GS3000x inbound


----------



## majo123

Rebel Chris said:


> Hide your wallet...GS3000x inbound


My kidneys are worrying.


----------



## Menkau-ra

Rebel Chris said:


> Hide your wallet...GS3000x inbound


I need to start saving 🤑


----------



## Shane D

Rebel Chris said:


> Hide your wallet...GS3000x inbound


That might be the one that tips me over to a high end headphone.


----------



## jonathan c

Menkau-ra said:


> I need to start s_t_a_r_ving 🤤…


FTFY…[Reg. TM; © bcowen: 2021]


----------



## carboncopy




----------



## quentinspriggs (Jul 30, 2022)

carboncopy said:


>


It looks identical, but he said there is a few changes. They brought back the 1/4" connector for example. Persoanlly I am done with the X Series, too many problems . Not as detailed even as the old one.


----------



## henriks (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Luckyleo

quentinspriggs said:


> It looks identical, but he said there is a few changes. They brought back the 1/4" connector for example. Persoanlly I am done with the X Series, too many problems . Not as detailed even as the old one.


The goal after all is to be satisfied with your music.  Sounds like you know what attributes you like.  Carry on my friend!


----------



## TooFrank

carboncopy said:


> I must admit I was captivated during the last month with the new Raal system. It was the only one which had something to give besides my Grados. At a much-much higher price!
> 
> Nevertheless I bought last week the RS-1x because I needed a smaller can than my GS3000e and my Hemp is terminated with a 6.3mm. So, essentially for the holidays, travels to go along with my fiio q5s.
> 
> ...


you are not alone: I like the new cable too


----------



## jonathan c

Damien Grief said:


> Yeah the RS1x are something special. I wish they had a *bit* more sub bass like the Hemps but otherwise, they're near perfect for the price. F pads are definitely a huge improvement over the stock L pads for sure. Also, I agree with you - the new cable is great. Looks and feels more premium and my cups get twisted around far less often with the new cable. Plus it doesn't kink up like the old one sometimes did.


Interesting…I never thought of Hemp as having ‘sub bass’…more of having a pleasing ‘warmth’ in the bass…🤔


----------



## Damien Grief

jonathan c said:


> Interesting…I never thought of Hemp as having ‘sub bass’…more of having a pleasing ‘warmth’ in the bass…🤔



I mean, they're definitely not bassy headphones at all. But they have more sub bass than every other Grado headphone I've heard. And I'm not even sure I'd describe their bass as 'warm'. The PS500e's bass is warm but the Hemps still have more of it.


----------



## majo123

Fight!
First of all both are excellent with grado and can totally recommend both.
 In all honesty I can't call it , in some ways I prefer mojo2 in others I prefer the cayin.... pretty equal to be honest and the sigs in many ways are not far off each other , Mojo2 maybe a tad more resolving because of its cleanliness/less distortion but this is expected and sound's a tad more digital ... cayin more natural but slightly more distortion I think??? But I'm talking nano increments and its pretty bloody equal to be honest , which shows how good the cayin is because chord do make the best dacs imo, but also show's how good the mojo2 is at a third of the price but obviously the cayin has balanced and a screen .. how the cayin 4.4 fairs against mojo2 is a different matter ....the cayin is astounding and so is the mojo2 ... keeping both for sure!
Mojo2 and 325x is honestly brilliant and for the cost imo it's a no brainer.
I have owned dx160 fiio m11 and the mojo2 destroys them with ease! ..
I j know this is the grado thread and not mojo but I'm giving my opinion here because I think mojo2 is the best bang for buck I have heard with the grado and maybe ( obviously not heard everything and opinions may differ) the best portable sound out there under a 1000 , I think it's that good.

Obviously others may disagree with all of this, it is just an opinion.


----------



## Delacaff

jonathan c said:


> •  What I wonder about is what a Grado GS3000x might be like. Still cocobolo? New driver? I will keep the GS3000e no matter what.
> •  Not _ad nauseam_ repetition I hope: the RS-1x needs a lot of break-in time. [A factor of a new 50mm driver in the triple-wood construct?]


The GS3000x is on the way. Rich Grado has posted a pic on his Facebook page


----------



## Glokta

If anyone from UK wants a SR325x in pristine condition with less than 10h of listening time, PM me, it's also listed on ebay at a sensible price.


----------



## movinIron (Jul 31, 2022)

Rebel Chris said:


> Hide your wallet...GS3000x inbound


Hm… new 8 core cable, white stitching, no blue back plate on driver.
I guess this really is a prototype and may differ from final product.
I expect it to have the newer diffuser first seen on the white edition, then PS2000e, GS3000e.
And thanks to warning by Rebel Chris - yes, I better search a good place to hide my wallet.
(Especially since I now have lost a bet - really expected a GS1000-x only. Followed by PS1000-x.)


----------



## Rainbow66

I've recently found my Sr60i that I had stored away for many years that I forgot I owned and my goodness they are so fun to listen to. Fantastic for rock and metal.


----------



## funkymartyn

Rainbow66 said:


> I've recently found my Sr60i that I had stored away for many years that I forgot I owned and my goodness they are so fun to listen to. Fantastic for rock and metal.


Forgot you had them   lol ... You need to get all your best headphones together,  take s photo.  And store ghem away neatly in good boxes or cases .  Then rotate them for a change of sound.   I have all my SR  grado in cases with a coloured sticker so I know what's in each one   lol .  But I still use my first grado the sr60 for YouTube,  or if outside in yard  etc .  Keeping the better ones clean and mint.


----------



## jonathan c

funkymartyn said:


> Forgot you had them   lol ... You need to get all your best headphones together,  take s photo.  And store ghem away neatly in good boxes or cases .  Then rotate them for a change of sound.   I have all my SR  grado in cases with a coloured sticker so I know what's in each one   lol .  But I still use my first grado the sr60 for YouTube,  or if outside in yard  etc .  Keeping the better ones clean and mint.


…or use the same colour sticker on all cases for a Grado surprise!!…😄


----------



## movinIron (Aug 1, 2022)

carboncopy said:


> …
> Ps: plus I am probably the only one, but I think the new cable is better as the old. It looks, feels more high value for me.


Wait, let me have short but hearty knock on wood… ok, done.
The first thing is for all random readers, not necessarily the members of this fan club.
I never had or have personally seen any broken old style Grado cable RS - GS.
On a GH2, yes, but admittedly self-inflicted. Gave me a funny night with heated ‘X-ACTO‘ to fix.
And 2 even more funny weeks with that phone. (Hey, serious testing is part of sustainable quality management. 😗 🎶 )
No broken rodblock, gimbal or housing. And I do have several friends with at least one Grado headphone. Some with travelling jobs, most with at least one kid.
This doesn‘t mean it can‘t happen, because some fellow members here had this misfortune(?).
But please, dear head-fier, do not think of or expect bad quality in Grado products. Especially not in terms of sound quality. Of course bad luck happens. And of cause a support answer ‚Superglue it‘ is not a convincingly professional way to handle a request. But in my experience it is the exception not the standard with Grado.
Needed to write this, sorry guys.
Back to topic. I, personally, don‘t have the ‘standard’ problems with the Grado garden hose.
I prefer the old over the new in terms of microfonics.
Of course fixed cables … no point in recapping.
So this is directed to Grado team:
1. Point I don’t get is this: 6 feet?!
So these Phones are designed for people sitting directly front of the headphone amp?!
For watching TV we need extension cables. uhm, ok. (Edit: I am actually doing this right now!)
What about outdoors? Cramming 2-3 spare feet into our jackets?! Ok, what do we do in late spring/summer? Or California, Arizona,… Morocco?
2. Point I don’t get: 3.5mm SE/TRS plug?!
I could understand hesitation while mobile balanced was realized by 2.5 mm TRRS, cause nearly no company did 2.5 in their stationary gear (thanks, Questyle). But now you have Pentaconn 4.4mm in every price level 100.- to 7000.-
So let me make a propos… nomination, where you can keep the fixed cables.
Build them with 4 feet cables ending in Pentaconn plugs. Add a standard Pentaconn to 6.3 mm 1/4(?) extension to the box. So you can offer prepared Pentaconn to whatever extensions. In whatever length.
Of course, exchangeable cables would be even better.
Split the cable work from the headphone making.
Your cables are good, so get into the cable market too.

Another thing, you guys put XLR4 plugs to your phones. So you know how, especially Grado headphones midsection and soundstage, scale with balanced amps!?


----------



## Rainbow66

funkymartyn said:


> Forgot you had them   lol ... You need to get all your best headphones together,  take s photo.  And store ghem away neatly in good boxes or cases .  Then rotate them for a change of sound.   I have all my SR  grado in cases with a coloured sticker so I know what's in each one   lol .  But I still use my first grado the sr60 for YouTube,  or if outside in yard  etc .  Keeping the better ones clean and mint.


Good idea. They were stored away in my HD600 case 😄


----------



## KevinJB (Sep 10, 2022)

I really don’t like the cables on the X series, I recently bought a pair of sr80x and a pair of gs1000e before they are out of stock. I much prefer the old cable. The new one feels cheap, and looks cheap.
I will stick with my gs1000e for as long as they work as I don’t want to upgrade to the new stuff Grado are putting out ☹️
Kev


----------



## quentinspriggs

KevinJB said:


> I really don’t like the cables on the X series, I recently bought a pair of sr80x and a pair of gs1000e before they are out of stock. I much prefer the old cable. The new one feels cheap, and looks cheap.
> I will stick with my gs1000e for as long as they work as I don’t want to upgrade to the new stuff Grado are putting out ☹️
> Kev


I'm with you as well. They are doing it to attract new customers I believe. Such as making them more comfortable and "trying" to improve the cable. The X Series don't even sound as good either, like what...


----------



## KevinJB (Oct 30, 2022)

I’m waiting till Grado update the PS2000, I may then be tempted to go try one in a store. I can’t afford one and need to get a few years use of myGS1000e 1st
Kev


----------



## odarg64 (Aug 2, 2022)

The new x cable looks and feels better than the e series' squeaky plastic cable. A bit unruly though.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

My lazy Grado tip for today:

Grado SR60X with Yaxi pads through a Qudelix 5k using the preloaded "Grado The Hemp Headphone" EQ profile by Crinacle...

I feel like I'm listening to headphones worth 5-10 times the price of the SR60X.

If anyone here tries this out too, do let me know what you think...even if it's to shoot me down. Want to know whether I'm going mad?!

...but right now this sounds fantastic! Clarity throughout the frequency range, lovely imaging and spaciousness. Lush!


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

On the new cable, the sweet spot IMO is to (carefully) strip off the braiding above the Y splitter with a carpet knife. Best of both worlds... No jankiness along most of the cable, but the top part is freed and relaxed... And less microphonics reaching the driver. 

I'm reluctant to buy an expensive model with the new cable because the idea of me putting an expensive set of headphones under the knife scares me. But it's definitely enhanced my enjoyment of the SR60X. My Hemps are the OG version with the thick vacuum chord cable. Not a fan of that either, super janky.


----------



## KevinJB (Sep 10, 2022)

I recently upgraded to the gs1000e, they are the best sounding Grados I have.
Kev


----------



## jonathan c

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sho...e-no-old-pictures-please.529140/post-17077685


----------



## Damien Grief

I love the new cable. Way better than the old one. It's not as soft, sure. But it doesn't twist around or kink up as much as the old one. And it just looks nicer.


----------



## majo123

Both cables have there weaknesses imo.
I also agree I prefer the wood Grado to the multi hemp variants of X series but there is nothing wrong with any of the X series and as far as audio gos I think again this is a preference nothing more...the hemp are one of the best looking grado, I had rs2e here and I used to think they were one of the best visually but the hemp looked better and sound better IMO.


----------



## Damien Grief

majo123 said:


> Both cables have there weaknesses imo.
> I also agree I prefer the wood Grado to the multi hemp variants of X series but there is nothing wrong with any of the X series and as far as audio gos I think again this is a preference nothing more...the hemp are one of the best looking grado, I had rs2e here and I used to think they were one of the best visually but the hemp looked better and sound better IMO.



Hemp and RS1x are the two best looking Grado headphones available right now IMO.


----------



## jonathan c

Damien Grief said:


> Hemp and RS1x are the two best looking Grado headphones available right now IMO.


A plug here for GS3000e…☝️…


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


> A plug here for GS3000e…☝️…


----------



## peterinvan

*GRADO SR325is (balanced) $199 CAD*

https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649884588-grado-sr325is-balanced-cables-usb-c-dac/


----------



## Delmonaco

quentinspriggs said:


> I'm with you as well. They are doing it to attract new customers I believe. Such as making them more comfortable and "trying" to improve the cable. The X Series don't even sound as good either, like what...



Both cables have problems, I like how the e are malleable, but I have good will regarding the x series, feels more modern and that will last for 30 years.

As for sound quality, have been thinking about this since my 80e is putting so much raw power in a unbelievable amazing way, it not feels right for the price. My 80x hasn't even come close to it yet, and that made me think how much burn in the Grado really needs, because I compare my super old 80e with a new one and very little used from my girlfriend. They are very different, her doesn`t have the punch and big bass as my and the highs are agressive in a bad way. I died laughing searching for this because I read someone saying that the Grado takes from 2 to 5 years to really reach it's maximum performance, but I begain to think that might actually be the case.

Have the 80e, 80x and 325x and I`m loving that I can switch between them depending on my mood. But, damn, my super old 80e has magic. Hope the all the x series goes in this directing through the years.


----------



## Damien Grief

jonathan c said:


> A plug here for GS3000e…☝️…



Yeah that's a sexy headphone, too for sure.


----------



## quentinspriggs

Plug for my too many problem RS1x and the stand I made.


----------



## Yanto

Does anyone have the RS1i please? Been offered a pair in excellent condition for £200 equivalent. Just wondering how they would compare with my 325x please? Thanks


----------



## Delacaff

Has anyone tried the GS with ZMF pad kit for Grado?


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

majo123 said:


> Both cables have there weaknesses imo.
> I also agree I prefer the wood Grado to the multi hemp variants of X series but there is nothing wrong with any of the X series and as far as audio gos I think again this is a preference nothing more...



I fully agree to all of that.
I like both cables but they all have their advantages and disadvantages compared to the other.

And I prefer solid one wood over the hybrid two or even three wood models.
This is meant from how they look and not regarding sound.
And of course you may think different about that.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones (Aug 3, 2022)

Damien Grief said:


> Hemp and RS1x are the two best looking Grado headphones available right now IMO.



Hmmmmm.
I agree that the Hemp really looks good and it is good that only hemp wood is visible because the maple is hidden under the pads.

But for my eyes the RS1x is one of the ugliest Grado headphones I have ever seen.
I don't want to offend anyone here, please don't get me wrong.
It is fine for me if you all love the RS1x looks and it is good that we all have different tastes or preferences.
I just don't like this three wood look and I am not a big fan of cocobolo wood from its look either.
But I am nevertheless happy to see that many people really like the RS1x - from looks - and especially from sound of course.


----------



## carboncopy

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Hmmmmm.
> I agree that the Hemp really looks good and it is good that only hemp wood is visible because the maple is hidden under the pads.
> 
> But for my eyes the RS1x is one of the ugliest Grado headphones I have ever seen.
> ...


I thought the same about the looks of the RS1x. But...it is a different story if you have it in your hands. And I think it is one of the best Grado's I ever heard (with F Cushion).


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

carboncopy said:


> I thought the same about the looks of the RS1x. But...it is a different story if you have it in your hands. And I think it is one of the best Grado's I ever heard (with F Cushion).



I did never hear the RS1x myself, but I have no doubt that it sounds fantastic.
Whenever I have the possibility to take it in my hands, I will rethink my opinion about it's looks for sure.

But for now I think it is really good for me that I don't like how the RS1x looks.
Knowing how good it probably (probably because I did not hear it myself yet) sounds, I could be too much tempted if I also would like how it looks. 

I did buy too many Grado headphones this year already and the year is still young.
Better not be tempted too much by the RS1x for now. 
Just yesterday my Grado family again did grow.


----------



## carboncopy

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I did never hear the RS1x myself, but I have no doubt that it sounds fantastic.
> Whenever I have the possibility to take it in my hands, I will rethink my opinion about it's looks for sure.
> 
> But for now I think it is really good for me that I don't like how the RS1x looks.
> ...


Although I do have some doubts how long this three-composite will hold. We will see. Single wood is inherently more robust I think.

Plus yesterday I peaked with a light into the cup from the grill side, because the cable behaves differently from older Grados. I mean it does not move at all the cup size. Older Grados I had had a simple plastic cable binder inside which protected the drives soldering, you could not pull the cable too much out. But, I was able to tuck the cable inside the cup a bit. Plus the cable could be slightly rotated. It was free in the bored hole. Now, the RS1x has this melted plastic glue inside the cup, holding the cable in fix position at the hole. Well...that's anoter point where I am wondering...how long will it last? This glue bob is too big to come through the grill holes (ones it becomes free) remaining inside the cup, plus then there is no protection for the soldering at the membran.

Time will tell.

But it sounds bloody good.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

carboncopy said:


> Although I do have some doubts how long this three-composite will hold. We will see. Single wood is inherently more robust I think.
> 
> Plus yesterday I peaked with a light into the cup from the grill side, because the cable behaves differently from older Grados. I mean it does not move at all the cup size. Older Grados I had had a simple plastic cable binder inside which protected the drives soldering, you could not pull the cable too much out. But, I was able to tuck the cable inside the cup a bit. Plus the cable could be slightly rotated. It was free in the bored hole. Now, the RS1x has this melted plastic glue inside the cup, holding the cable in fix position at the hole. Well...that's anoter point where I am wondering...how long will it last? This glue bob is too big to come through the grill holes (ones it becomes free) remaining inside the cup, plus then there is no protection for the soldering at the membran.
> 
> ...



That could be a step backwards regarding fixing the cable inside the cups.
From what you explained I think the old way they did it was maybe the better way for the long time.

But time will tell and maybe time will prove that our worries are wrong here.

I really want to listen to the RS1x sometime myself to hear myself how good it sounds.
Fortunately, I have no big need here because I already have some really nice sounding Grado headphones. 
At the moment I anyway would not know where they are available for demo near my place so that I could try myself.


----------



## carboncopy

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> That could be a step backwards regarding fixing the cable inside the cups.
> From what you explained I think the old way they did it was maybe the better way for the long time.
> 
> But time will tell and maybe time will prove that our worries are wrong here.
> ...


The RS1x kinda reminds me to the HP2i I had. It is a more reference, bit withold sound (opposed to the HEMP for example). It is still a Grado, still lively, but it does not pushes it's caracter in your face. It is smooth, easy listen but still with a very good flow, speed and openeness. It is never fatiguing and I am yet to find a musical style I do not enjoy with it. Some of the Grado's I had in the past could be magic on day and somehow tyring the next...to hyperactive somehow. This one is special in that regard, that it is controlled enough that it never becomes too much but it is still a Grado. Very unique I think. I did try the RS2e and it was a fuller sound with more bass but I heard this "hyperactive" quality in it . The RS1x was really lean sounding compared to the RS2e in the store but somehow I was drawn to the RS1e different presentation. It has till now the only 50mm X serires driver...it is different. The I mounted the F pads and the bass leannes was also resolved.

Today I watched an anime (beacuse of my daugther) with the fiio q5s and the RS1x (playing in a browser window) and it was really fun to notice how good the background music is (no matter how silent it is playing). (Bungou Stray Dogs Season 1 ep 2 around 7:30 is an example.)


----------



## rocketron

Enjoying the Dark Rose wood cups.


----------



## ledzep

rocketron said:


> Enjoying the Dark Rose wood cups.


How long was the shipping on the cups and what did you install them on ?


----------



## jonathan c

carboncopy said:


> The RS1x kinda reminds me to the HP2i I had. It is a more reference, bit withold sound (opposed to the HEMP for example). It is still a Grado, still lively, but it does not pushes it's caracter in your face. It is smooth, easy listen but still with a very good flow, speed and openeness. It is never fatiguing and I am yet to find a musical style I do not enjoy with it. Some of the Grado's I had in the past could be magic on day and somehow tyring the next...to hyperactive somehow. This one is special in that regard, that it is controlled enough that it never becomes too much but it is still a Grado. Very unique I think. I did try the RS2e and it was a fuller sound with more bass but I heard this "hyperactive" quality in it . The RS1x was really lean sounding compared to the RS2e in the store but somehow I was drawn to the RS1e different presentation. It has till now the only 50mm X serires driver...it is different. The I mounted the F pads and the bass leannes was also resolved.
> 
> Today I watched an anime (beacuse of my daugther) with the fiio q5s and the RS1x (playing in a browser window) and it was really fun to notice how good the background music is (no matter how silent it is playing). (Bungou Stray Dogs Season 1 ep 2 around 7:30 is an example.)


I use the F-cushions on the RS-1x. For more panorama, it will be G-cushions. Do you use RS-1x with RA-1? 🎼😀🎵.


----------



## carboncopy

jonathan c said:


> I use the F-cushions on the RS-1x. For more panorama, it will be G-cushions. Do you use RS-1x with RA-1? 🎼😀🎵.


I am on vacation away from my stationary system, so for now I use it with my fiio q5s. Suprisingly good. 





I tried the RA-1 with it and although it was really good the RS1x opened up with the TMP Ant.


----------



## quentinspriggs

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I did never hear the RS1x myself, but I have no doubt that it sounds fantastic.
> Whenever I have the possibility to take it in my hands, I will rethink my opinion about it's looks for sure.
> 
> But for now I think it is really good for me that I don't like how the RS1x looks.
> ...


Which ones do you own? I am curious...


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

quentinspriggs said:


> Which ones do you own? I am curious...



GH1 (2 copies)
GH2 (2 copies)
GH4
The White Headphone
Hemp
SR80x
PS500e

Bought exactly in the order listed above.


----------



## quentinspriggs

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> GH1 (2 copies)
> GH2 (2 copies)
> GH4
> The White Headphone
> ...


Ok, mind me asking a couple questions?


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

quentinspriggs said:


> Ok, mind me asking a couple questions?



Feel free to ask all you wish to ask.
But I cannot promise that I can answer all your questions.
Nevertheless, I will try to do my best to answer as good as possible.


----------



## quentinspriggs

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Feel free to ask all you wish to ask.
> But I cannot promise that I can answer all your questions.
> Nevertheless, I will try to do my best to answer as good as possible.


Ok thanks. Out of all of them which is your favorite? Then, how would you compare the bass response vs the PS500 and GH2? My facebook friends say they are similar. Then lastly, I own a GH3 and its my favorite Grado regarding timbre, sounds very natural and smooth with a bit of body, is the GH4 similar in that regard?


----------



## rocketron

ledzep said:


> How long was the shipping on the cups and what did you install them on ?


Hi there.
The shipping on the Turbulent Labs Dark Rosewood cups was very fast to the UK.
3 days then DHL decided to keep them in customs for 16 days.🙄.
The quality of the Dark Rosewood cups is excellent.
Absolutely first class.

The quality of the earphonediy GS3000e cups is not good at all.
Gimbals mounted badly even one cup is a quarter of a turn out compared to the other one.
Mmcx connector is too close to the wood at the back.
Can’t connect a mmcx with removing some of the wood.
Adapter plates the wrong size.
I have emailed earphonediy several times still no reply.
So I would give them a miss.

Driver wise a pair of MS1/Sr125 drivers in the Rosewood cups.
In the GS3000e a pair of I Grado drivers.
There all the same.
Cable wise I used 4 wires from a 6 foot 1/4 Grado lead.
Only used 4 wires as the intensional use is light weight and portable around the house.
I want to listen to music not be able to weld with it.
Can’t stand overly massive cables.
Had to use copious amounts of Blu tack to seat the drivers in the GS3000e cups as they adapter plates were wrong size.
Both sets of drivers were damped with DODO Matt £2.50 off of eBay.
Both sets had 8 holes put in the black felt.
Be careful when doing this.
Cables were sleeved in 5mm paracord so are super supple and soft.
Both will be terminated in 4.4mm male and I shall make up adapter cables.
4.4 female-3.5mm,4 pin xlr and dual 3pin xlr .
For use if I use them stationary.
Cable adapters will be made from a old Grado extension cable.

All in all happy with them.
If you go the earphonediy route be prepared for some work.
If you go the Turbulent labs cup route it’s fault less.

Sound wise I’m not going to sit here and say there the best thing in the world.
I will never have the nerve too go into a dealer and compare them too standard Grados.
Last night I soldered a 4pin xlr too the GS3000e cups and connected them too my TT2 and was very pleased, but that not what these are for.
As I said there for walking around the house playing off a IFI Go Blu and such.

Sorry for my ramblings and you may notice I only have one headband.
A massive shout out and thank you to Ecolite a fellow Headfi member how’s going to help me out with that.
Thank you once again.


----------



## rocketron

Hope these photos go though.
Sorry internet was having a brain fart.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones (Aug 3, 2022)

quentinspriggs said:


> Ok thanks. Out of all of them which is your favorite? Then, how would you compare the bass response vs the PS500 and GH2? My facebook friends say they are similar. Then lastly, I own a GH3 and its my favorite Grado regarding timbre, sounds very natural and smooth with a bit of body, is the GH4 similar in that regard?



My favourite out of all my Grado headphones is the GH1.

I have the PS500e, not the PS500 without "e".
For my ears the GH1, GH2 and GH4 all sounds very similar with only minor differences.
I only got my PS500e yesterday and therefore it is not burned in yet and I obviously not listened much to them (about 10 hours now).
From my first impressions, the PS500e also sounds quite similar to my 3 different GH models.
But the PS500e has a little bit more body, sounds a little bit fuller.
Regarding bass the GH1 for my ears has a little bit less compared to GH2 and GH4 but I prefer the GH1 bass over the others.
PS500e is still too new for me but I think it has slightly more bass compared to all GH models, but not by much.
That means, it has for my ears a tiny bit more bass than the GH2 which has a tiny bit more bass than the GH1.
Please be aware that I talk about PS500e but you asked for PS500.
From all I did read the PS500 has noticeably more bass than PS500e but I never did hear the non "e" version myself.

For my ears my GH4 sounds the way you described your GH3 and so I would say yes, the GH4 is similar in that regard.
Natural - smooth - with a bit of body - that is true for GH4.

I hope I could be from any help.


----------



## peterinvan (Aug 3, 2022)

I got a pair  of hand-me-down SR325is.  These were my first intro to Grado, and I enjoyed them for hours.  After a few weeks and reading the comments on this forum,  I caved and bought the SR325x.

What a pleasant surprise!  Out of the Cayin RU6, the bass is a bit more emphatic, but also faster and more taught.  The vocals, the sound-stage, and instrument isolation is also a step up.  I got great value for money.

The SR325is is now for sale on Craigslist (Vancouver), and CanadianAudioMart.


----------



## ledzep

rocketron said:


> Hi there.
> The shipping on the Turbulent Labs Dark Rosewood cups was very fast to the UK.
> 3 days then DHL decided to keep them in customs for 16 days.🙄.
> The quality of the Dark Rosewood cups is excellent.
> ...


I've settled on getting the turb cups and headband, shipibo gimbals and locks and going detachable for the cables. Just still pondering over the drivers to use, been busy with work so had to put it on the back burner until now, they do look real quality those cups 👍


----------



## rocketron

You won’t be disappointed with the Turbulent cups.

As I said I’m not too happy with the GS3000e cups.
I’m beginning to think maybe sand them down and spray them?
What do you think Gloss black, satin black or silver.?


----------



## ledzep

rocketron said:


> You won’t be disappointed with the Turbulent cups.
> 
> As I said I’m not too happy with the GS3000e cups.
> I’m beginning to think maybe sand them down and spray them?
> What do you think Gloss black, satin black or silver.?


Satin black, gloss will just be fingerprint magnets and silver could turn out a bit too bling unless you went satin silver. 
I'd still say satin black.


----------



## ledzep

rocketron said:


> You won’t be disappointed with the Turbulent cups.
> 
> As I said I’m not too happy with the GS3000e cups.
> I’m beginning to think maybe sand them down and spray them?
> What do you think Gloss black, satin black or silver.?


A preview of what could be !


----------



## ledzep

Can't go wrong with black ....


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I ordered a Grado 12 conductor cable to make a couple of DIY extension cables for my Grados and this was included:



Are they doing away with the GS2000e I wonder?


----------



## rocketron

ledzep said:


> A preview of what could be !


Oh now you have done it. 😵😵👍


----------



## Damien Grief (Aug 3, 2022)

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> But for my eyes the RS1x is one of the ugliest Grado headphones I have ever seen.
> I just don't like this three wood look and I am not a big fan of cocobolo wood from its look either.
> But I am nevertheless happy to see that many people really like the RS1x - from looks - and especially from sound of course.



Hey to each their own. I love how they look and I think they look much better in person than in photos online.



carboncopy said:


> I thought the same about the looks of the RS1x. But...it is a different story if you have it in your hands. And I think it is one of the best Grado's I ever heard (with F Cushion).



The more I listen to mine with the f pads, the more I agree. I still think the Hemp is a better all arounder. It's a bit more forgiving and has more sub-bass. But after switching away from the l cush pads, I can listen to my RS1x with far more music than I could before.



carboncopy said:


> Although I do have some doubts how long this three-composite will hold. We will see. Single wood is inherently more robust I think.



I'm only slightly worried about this. Every product will have some batches of units that have issues. And it is a bit scary to see some people already posting photos of their wood splitting. But that doesn't necessarily mean it will happen to everyone. Mine are completely solid with no visible defects so far. And if they nail the longevity, I'm excited to see what other kind of composites they come up with for future headphones.



carboncopy said:


> The RS1x kinda reminds me to the HP2i I had. It is a more reference, bit withold sound (opposed to the HEMP for example). It is still a Grado, still lively, but it does not pushes it's caracter in your face. It is smooth, easy listen but still with a very good flow, speed and openeness. It is never fatiguing and I am yet to find a musical style I do not enjoy with it. Some of the Grado's I had in the past could be magic on day and somehow tyring the next...to hyperactive somehow. This one is special in that regard, that it is controlled enough that it never becomes too much but it is still a Grado. Very unique I think. I did try the RS2e and it was a fuller sound with more bass but I heard this "hyperactive" quality in it . The RS1x was really lean sounding compared to the RS2e in the store but somehow I was drawn to the RS1e different presentation. It has till now the only 50mm X serires driver...it is different. The I mounted the F pads and the bass leannes was also resolved.
> 
> Today I watched an anime (beacuse of my daugther) with the fiio q5s and the RS1x (playing in a browser window) and it was really fun to notice how good the background music is (no matter how silent it is playing). (Bungou Stray Dogs Season 1 ep 2 around 7:30 is an example.)



I definitely found some highs fatiguing with the stock l pads. But the f pads tamed that a bit. I still find myself turning the volume down for certain songs, whereas I always wanted to turn it _up _with the Hemps. So that's been interesting. But yeah, the RS1x sound unlike anything I've heard before. And I love how much detail they can produce.

I wish I got to hear an RS1e and RS2e at some point. I didn't bother with that line because tons of people were saying they sounded pretty similar to the Hemps. And I wanted my next Grado to sound more distinct compared to the Hemps and the RS1x is definitely that.


----------



## rocketron

ledzep said:


> Can't go wrong with black ....


Is that a small Schiit amp fed from the M17?
I thought I was done with valves with my phono stages.
Looks lovely what amp is that and which valves do you prefer?
Please don’t say some valves with some songs and other valves with others? 
As that just means buying more valves 😂

Yes agree some gear looks better in black.


----------



## quentinspriggs

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> My favourite out of all my Grado headphones is the GH1.
> 
> I have the PS500e, not the PS500 without "e".
> For my ears the GH1, GH2 and GH4 all sounds very similar with only minor differences.
> ...


Thank you so much for the input. It sounds like your impressions pretty much match the ones that I heard on Facebook. For Sub-bass they say GH2 is the best, and I have been looking for one for a while with no luck. But the 500 are quite dynamic being powered by a Onkyo receiver. The PS500 are by far my favorite, along side Gh3 then Rs1x. If you were thinking about buying one, don't. The 50mm ones have too many QC problems such as, glue not holding, one being a different size, and the wood cracking because it isn't all one piece, not good. These really old PS500 I received have a serial number in the 2 thousands which I don't really know what that means but alot lower than my other ones. And after treating the wood, it looks great.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Damien Grief said:


> Hey to each their own. I love how they look and I think they look much better in person than in photos online.



Yes agreed, to each their own.

I hope I will see them once in person and maybe I will like their looks more then.
I really like what Grado is doing in general and if there is a Grado headphone that I not like from it's looks, then that is ok for me.
There are plenty Grado headphones which I like so much from looks and sound.
And as already mentioned before, I am happy that many like the RS1x looks AND sound.

May everyone love and enjoy their Grado headphones!


----------



## quentinspriggs

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> I ordered a Grado 12 conductor cable to make a couple of DIY extension cables for my Grados and this was included:
> 
> 
> 
> Are they doing away with the GS2000e I wonder?


Where did you find that photo?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

quentinspriggs said:


> Where did you find that photo?


It was a pamphlet included with a recent order from Grado.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

quentinspriggs said:


> Thank you so much for the input. It sounds like your impressions pretty much match the ones that I heard on Facebook. For Sub-bass they say GH2 is the best, and I have been looking for one for a while with no luck. But the 500 are quite dynamic being powered by a Onkyo receiver. The PS500 are by far my favorite, along side Gh3 then Rs1x. If you were thinking about buying one, don't. The 50mm ones have too many QC problems such as, glue not holding, one being a different size, and the wood cracking because it isn't all one piece, not good. These really old PS500 I received have a serial number in the 2 thousands which I don't really know what that means but alot lower than my other ones. And after treating the wood, it looks great.



So you own the not "e" version of PS500?

Which headphone you talk about when you say "And after treating the wood, it looks great."?
The PS500 does have wood but it is not visible because it is inside the metal cup.
Or did you mean the GH3?
Do you have other Grado headphones beside PS500, GH3 and RS1x?
Did you ever listen to a PS500e and can compare PS500 and PS500e, especially regarding bass?


----------



## ledzep (Aug 3, 2022)

rocketron said:


> Is that a small Schiit amp fed from the M17?
> I thought I was done with valves with my phono stages.
> Looks lovely what amp is that and which valves do you prefer?
> Please don’t say some valves with some songs and other valves with others?
> ...


Top one is a Vali 2 bottom is a Magni 3+ both stripped down and the Vali had the tube hole milled out slightly bigger to fit the 6SN7 tube adaptor flush to the PCB rather than adding a tube saver to give height to clear the top, both amps sanded down from original silver and re sprayed with alloy black satin ( black satin 🤣 it's a sign) and I swapped the white led for a orange one and slightly moved it's position back to add a bit more glow to the base of the tube area and both finished off with black aluminium volume dials. The tube amp used mainly for the grados sometimes the fostex 900mk2's, rolling with a RCA 6SN7 grey top and also a Sylvania 6SN7 top getter black base both add a nice touch of tubey analogue warmth to grados, silky smooth almost vinyl sounding on older recordings Zep, Floyd, Bowie and Sabbath etc vocals and percussion are detailed and clear and some nice spacious sounds with the RCA and grados / bowl foam combination, the other tubes are brimar and mullard and a red lion but I'm waiting for delivery of an adaptor from Deyan to roll these. Gives the 325x's a very nice velvety low end when needed. Just wanted a little combo for the table next to me when the wife is watching her crappy TV programs and my speaker set up is not allowed 👍
Sorry yes both fed from the M17.


----------



## quentinspriggs

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> So you own the not "e" version of PS500?


Yes I only own the original version of it. Both of them I treated because they were both super dry when I bought them second hand. I think mainly because they were sitting for a long time Yeah I own a 325x and a 60x. There do not get used very much, just bad headphones really. Well regarding bass against the two, like you said the original is more bassy while the e version is more a neutral, that is all I know because they are all discontinued now which is very sad news.


----------



## rocketron

ledzep said:


> Top one is a Vali 2 bottom is a Magni 3+ both stripped down and the Vali had the tube hole milled out slightly bigger to fit the 6SN7 tube adaptor flush to the PCB rather than adding a tube saver to give height to clear the top, both amps sanded down from original silver and re sprayed with alloy black satin ( black satin 🤣 it's a sign) and I swapped the white led for a orange one and slightly moved it's position back to add a bit more glow to the base of the tube area and both finished off with black aluminium volume dials. The tube amp used mainly for the grados sometimes the fostex 900mk2's, rolling with a RCA 6SN7 grey top and also a Sylvania 6SN7 top getter black base both add a nice touch of tubey analogue warmth to grados, silky smooth almost vinyl sounding on older recordings Zep, Floyd, Bowie and Sabbath etc vocals and percussion are detailed and clear and some nice spacious sounds with the RCA and grados / bowl foam combination, the other tubes are brimar and mullard and a red lion but I'm waiting for delivery of an adaptor from Deyan to roll these. Gives the 325x's a very nice velvety low end when needed. Just wanted a little combo for the table next to me when the wife is watching her crappy TV programs and my speaker set up is not allowed 👍
> Sorry yes both fed from the M17.


I completely missed that Vali 2 from Schiit.
Will be added to the interest list.👍
It’s funny how good these daps, dacs and dac/amps are that we still add some old school valves into the mix .
As you say just too sweeten it a bit.
I’m beginning to wonder how good a vali 2 would be be fed from the Questyle M15 as a bed side rig? 🤔


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Damien Grief said:


> I wish I got to hear an RS1e and RS2e at some point. I didn't bother with that line because tons of people were saying they sounded pretty similar to the Hemps.



You think RS1e and RS2e sound similar to Hemp?
I thought the RS1e and RS2e are more the classic Grado sound with lots of highs and more thin kind of sound.
Both is nothing the Hemp has regarding its sound.

I have the Hemp but never heard RS1e and RS2e myself.
Does anyone have both the Hemp and one of the RS e series headphone and can tell if they sound similar or different?


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

quentinspriggs said:


> they are all discontinued now which is very sad news



That is why I could not resist when I saw the PS500e sold from a hi-fi shop as customer return with 250 Euro discount.

Too good price for a great headphone which is kind of discontinued now and probably does not get any direct successor.
And beside this I did not have any PS series or aluminium Grado headphone yet.


----------



## Damien Grief

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> You think RS1e and RS2e sound similar to Hemp?
> I thought the RS1e and RS2e are more the classic Grado sound with lots of highs and more thin kind of sound.
> Both is nothing the Hemp has regarding its sound.
> 
> ...



I had heard they sounded somewhat similar but with less bass than the Hemps. Not the same, just similar. That's the feedback I got from some when I asked about it around the time the Hemps released anyway. I've never heard the RS e series so I can't confirm. But people were saying the RS1x was different sounding and unique so I felt like it would be a good compliment to my Hemps and that turned out to be true.


----------



## odarg64

quentinspriggs said:


> Yeah I own a 325x and a 60x. There do not get used very much, just bad headphones really.


I can't comment on the SR60X, but SR325x - yep.


----------



## jonathan c

ledzep said:


> Can't go wrong with black ....


Then you will like this (albeit not Grado in this instance…):


----------



## Yanto

odarg64 said:


> I can't comment on the SR60X, but SR325x - yep.


Why is the 325x seen as being bad?


----------



## jonathan c

Damien Grief said:


> …Every product will have some batches of units that have issues. And it is a bit scary to see some people already posting photos of their wood splitting. But that doesn't necessarily mean it will happen to everyone…


I did post pictures of my split Hemp and did chronicle the warranty repair process by Grado Labs….not to instill fear & loathing of the product….but to instill confidence in Grado Lab’s responsiveness to a serious customer issue.


----------



## Plautus001

Yanto said:


> Why is the 325x seen as being bad?


We all have different ears, but I think the SR325X is the best all around HEADPHONE for $400... not just Grado and What HiFi agrees too


----------



## Yanto

Plautus001 said:


> We all have different ears, but I think the SR325X is the best all around HEADPHONE for $400... not just Grado and What HiFi agrees too


Yes I totally agree that these things are subjective. I saw this comment here earlier and just wondered what it is exactly about the 325x that people dislike so much?


----------



## Plautus001

Yanto said:


> Yes I totally agree that these things are subjective. I saw this comment here earlier and just wondered what it is exactly about the 325x that people dislike so much?


If I had to guess, it's not "Grado" enough for the old guard.  

Many of the old guard love the RS2e and old SR325e... personally I think the SR325X fixes the overly 🔥 hot 🔥 treble of those models.


----------



## Yanto

Plautus001 said:


> If I had to guess, it's not "Grado" enough for the old guard.
> 
> Many of the old guard love the RS2e and old SR325e... personally I think the SR325X fixes the overly 🔥 hot 🔥 treble of those models.


Yes that’s maybe it. I’ve seen comments elsewhere saying that the X series has moved away from ‘that Grado sound’.
I’ve had my 325x for 2 months now and use them in the main for Classical music. Have to say, that with the stock pads I still find them too harsh in the treble. But with some L and especially G Cush they sound just fantastic. I honestly don’t think I could handle earlier models which by all accounts are even brighter!


----------



## jonathan c

Yanto said:


> Yes that’s maybe it. I’ve seen comments elsewhere saying that the X series has moved away from ‘that Grado sound’.
> I’ve had my 325x for 2 months now and use them in the main for Classical music. Have to say, that with the stock pads I still find them too harsh in the treble. But with some L and especially G Cush they sound just fantastic. I honestly don’t think I could handle earlier models which by all accounts are even brighter!


If you have had the 325x only two months, assuming 2 - 3 hours listening a day, 4 days a week, that is ~ 80 hours of use. In my view, the 325x are still ‘breaking in’ 🤷🏻‍♂️.


----------



## j0val

jonathan c said:


> I use the F-cushions on the RS-1x. For more panorama, it will be G-cushions. Do you use RS-1x with RA-1? 🎼😀🎵.



Just bought myself F cushions today. Looking forward to hearing how they sound on the RS1x.


----------



## jonathan c

Plautus001 said:


> We all have different ears, but I think the SR325X is the best all around HEADPHONE for $400... not just Grado and What HiFi agrees too


This is from the British magazine What Hi*Fi…


----------



## Yanto

jonathan c said:


> If you have had the 325x only two months, assuming 2 - 3 hours listening a day, 4 days a week, that is ~ 80 hours of use. In my view, the 325x are still ‘breaking in’ 🤷🏻‍♂️.


For clarity, they were 6 months old when I bought them and had around 100 hours use on them, plus now around another 100 hours on top, so around 200 hours in total.
Fwiw it’s not me saying that they are an awful headphone. I like them. I was trying to find out why others seem to dislike them so much 👍


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Yanto said:


> Why is the 325x seen as being bad?



I also would like to know this.
Until now I did only hear good things about SR325x.
But never did hear it myself yet.


----------



## ledzep

jonathan c said:


> Then you will like this (albeit not Grado in this instance…):


A glorious sight 👍


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Damien Grief said:


> I had heard they sounded somewhat similar but with less bass than the Hemps. Not the same, just similar. That's the feedback I got from some when I asked about it around the time the Hemps released anyway. I've never heard the RS e series so I can't confirm. But people were saying the RS1x was different sounding and unique so I felt like it would be a good compliment to my Hemps and that turned out to be true.



I did hear that GH1 sound somehow a bit similar to RS2e.
If that is true then I think that Hemp can not sound similar to RS2e because there is a big difference for my ears between GH1 and Hemp sound wise.
But as I never did hear RS2e myself I cannot comment based on own experience.
Still would like to know from people owning RS2e and Hemp.

However, good that you did the right decision for yourself with the RS1x.


----------



## ledzep

There's times when add to basket is skipped and buy it now applies ....


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ledzep said:


> There's times when add to basket is skipped and buy it now applies ....



You did buy this demo PS500e?
If yes then congratulations and I hope you will enjoy it as I do with my which arrived two days ago.
For this price you cannot go wrong.


----------



## ledzep

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> You did buy this demo PS500e?
> If yes then congratulations and I hope you will enjoy it as I do with my which arrived two days ago.
> For this price you cannot go wrong.


Certainly did, arrives tomorrow. Ex demo excellent condition...... Was a no brainer, just got to decide on new shipibo gimbals and blocks silver or black ?


----------



## Rebel Chris

Great catch!


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ledzep said:


> Certainly did, arrives tomorrow. Ex demo excellent condition...... Was a no brainer, just got to decide on new shipibo gimbals and blocks silver or black ?



Great deal.
I did pay similar price for my "Like New" customer return PS500e and I am enjoying it right now.


----------



## odarg64 (Aug 4, 2022)

Yanto said:


> Why is the 325x seen as being bad?


Well, I see it as bad. I've owned a good number of Grado Prestige series over the year (going back 14 years) and the SR325x is the worst of the bunch with overemphasized bass and weak treble. I find it unusable with the stock F pads and not quite acceptable with L cushions. Grado didn't do their homework on this one as far as I'm concerned. If it works for you, great. I'll be giving mine away.


----------



## odarg64

Plautus001 said:


> We all have different ears, but I think the SR325X is the best all around HEADPHONE for $400... not just Grado and What HiFi agrees too


What HiFi is not a reliable source of anything, let alone information about audio equipment.


----------



## Yanto

odarg64 said:


> Well, I see it as bad. I've owned a good number of Grado Prestige series over the year (going back 14 years) and the SR325x is the worst of the bunch with overemphasized bass and weak treble. I find it unusable with the stock F pads and not quite acceptable with L cushions. Grado didn't do their homework on this one as far as I'm concerned. If it works for you, great. I'll be giving mine away at some point.


Wow weak treble? I must be super sensitive to treble then 😂 And on mine the bass definitely is not over emphasised. Mine must be an anomaly 😉
I’ll gladly accept them off you for free if you’re giving them away.
Please feel free to message me for my address. Many thanks


----------



## ledzep

Decided on the shipibo silver classics for the 500e's, just before i check out what's the shipibo pads like on the 500's if anyone has tried them ?


----------



## ledzep

Did someone say free grado's ?


----------



## Yanto

ledzep said:


> Did someone say free grado's ?


Form an orderly queue please! 😉


----------



## ledzep

If it helps I'm running a grado sanctuary for all headphones that can no longer be looked after or that you just don't have the time to devote to them. Any donations small or large from 60's all the way up to the 3000's and any rare species in-between are more than welcome at my home, neglect is a terrible thing don't be embarrassed to shout out for help.
All donations welcome 👍


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ledzep said:


> If it helps I'm running a grado sanctuary for all headphones that can no longer be looked after or that you just don't have the time to devote to them. Any donations small or large from 60's all the way up to the 3000's and any rare species in-between are more than welcome at my home, neglect is a terrible thing don't be embarrassed to shout out for help.
> All donations welcome 👍



Great idea .... but .... don't expect to get any headphone from me 
On the other hand ..... if you receive too many headphones and you not have enough place for all of them .... feel free to hand over some to me


----------



## TheRealDz

Another positive review from a respected source (although not a particularly well written one, IMHO):

https://www.whathifi.com/reviews/grado-rs1x


----------



## jonathan c

TheRealDz said:


> Another positive review from a respected source (although not a particularly well written one, IMHO):
> 
> https://www.whathifi.com/reviews/grado-rs1x


Note the article reference to the need for ‘breaking in’.


----------



## jonathan c

ledzep said:


> If it helps I'm running a grado sanctuary for all headphones that can no longer be looked after or that you just don't have the time to devote to them. Any donations small or large from 60's all the way up to the 3000's and any rare species in-between are more than welcome at my home, neglect is a terrible thing don't be embarrassed to shout out for help.
> All donations welcome 👍


“This is a Grado. This is a Grado in neglect. Any questions?”  🤣


----------



## henriks

odarg64 said:


> What HiFi is not a reliable source of anything, let alone information about audio equipment.


----------



## jonathan c

odarg64 said:


> What HiFi is not a reliable source of anything, let alone information about audio equipment.


I disagree. I do find their articles / stats / etc useful. I would never make a purchase based _solely _on whatever What-Hi*Fi? says.


----------



## Damien Grief

TheRealDz said:


> Another positive review from a respected source (although not a particularly well written one, IMHO):
> 
> https://www.whathifi.com/reviews/grado-rs1x



Good read. Interesting that they upgraded to the G cush from the L pads. I tried that and thought it was okay. The f pads are the way to go on the RS1x though.


----------



## Somatic

I know nothing on Grados. I used to own the entry level models when I was younger. I was searching the thread but there is a lot to go through. Which version is the best for rock/alternative? Are Grados known for forward midrange? Thanks.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Somatic said:


> I know nothing on Grados. I used to own the entry level models when I was younger. I was searching the thread but there is a lot to go through. Which version is the best for rock/alternative? Are Grados known for forward midrange? Thanks.


Grados are well known for sounding great with rock. The Grado house sound is generally associated with a forward upper-midrange, with Alessandro, RS-2e, and GS series being a little less so. The current X series and Hemp headphones are a warmer tone. If you are sensitive to upper mid-range peaks, I'd recommend the X series. If not you may try and find a used pair of the standard, e, or i versions, or get the Pokemon version which is still for sale I believe. The preference for the old house sound versus the current one seems very polarizing to listeners, and honestly just has to do with how your ears and brain perceive upper midrange.  

Do you have a budget in mind?


----------



## Somatic

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Grados are well known for sounding great with rock. The Grado house sound is generally associated with a forward upper-midrange, with Alessandro, RS-2e, and GS series being a little less so. The current X series and Hemp headphones are a warmer tone. If you are sensitive to upper mid-range peaks, I'd recommend the X series. If not you may try and find a used pair of the standard, e, or i versions, or get the Pokemon version which is still for sale I believe. The preference for the old house sound versus the current one seems very polarizing to listeners, and honestly just has to do with how your ears and brain perceive upper midrange.
> 
> Do you have a budget in mind?


I'm completely open on budget. I like the Susvara and Solitaire P. Got rid of the LCD5. Feel the SolP/Susvara midrange is slightly recessed and the LCD5 was too much energy in midrange. Not sure if this give you more info. Thanks.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9 (Aug 4, 2022)

Sounds like you're right in the middle. I'll let others chime in but the GS-2000e with their stock pads might be a good bet. They are like the GS-1000e with wider sound stage you'd be used to from the planars, but tone down the brightness a bit. I find them very enjoyable and pretty middle of the road, with the 325i on the brightest side of the scale and the new X series on the warmer side. I haven't heard the GS-3000e or the PS-2000e though so those might be a better bet. I'll probably get the GS-3000e at some point because the cups are so beautiful.


----------



## carboncopy

Somatic said:


> I'm completely open on budget. I like the Susvara and Solitaire P. Got rid of the LCD5. Feel the SolP/Susvara midrange is slightly recessed and the LCD5 was too much energy in midrange. Not sure if this give you more info. Thanks.


I suggest to buy a HEMP and an RS-1x. That way you can assert two different Grado taste, and play with the pads a bit. (RS-1x is much better with the pads found on the HEMP).

Let's be honest. Grado's are cheap compared to the big games, but in my opinon, they worth well beyond they price.


----------



## carboncopy

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Sounds like you're right in the middle. I'll let others chime in but the GS-2000e with their stock pads might be a good bet. They are like the GS-1000e with wider sound stage you'd be used to from the planars, but tone down the brightness a bit. I find them very enjoyable and pretty middle of the road, with the 325i on the brightest side of the scale and the new X series on the warmer side. I haven't heard the GS-3000e or the PS-2000e though so those might be a better bet. I'll probably get the GS-3000e at some point because the cups are so beautiful.


I have to disagree. I have the GS3000e, had the GS1000i and PS2000e. They are not the "rock" Grados.


----------



## TooFrank

jonathan c said:


> I use the F-cushions on the RS-1x. For more panorama, it will be G-cushions. Do you use RS-1x with RA-1? 🎼😀🎵.


I have tried the G for a while, but suddenly I felt the sound was "thin" and "airy". Maybe because I don't listen at very high levels. As of 5min ago, I switched back to the F pads (TVVJ deluxe) and with Beth Hart and Joe Bonamassa playing, I now again have a big smile on my face


----------



## ledzep

One of the most unusual cable mods I've ever seen 🤣



What springs to mind


----------



## ledzep

What's this for ? Brainwashing prevention from extra terrestrial subliminal messages 🤣


----------



## Plautus001

Somatic said:


> I know nothing on Grados. I used to own the entry level models when I was younger. I was searching the thread but there is a lot to go through. Which version is the best for rock/alternative? Are Grados known for forward midrange? Thanks.


I have 30+ headphones and I use my SR325X the most for rock music... especially AC/DC


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

ledzep said:


> One of the most unusual cable mods I've ever seen 🤣
> 
> 
> What springs to mind


That's very strange, is that the finished mod? I don't even know what I'm looking at.


----------



## jonathan c

TooFrank said:


> I have tried the G for a while, but suddenly I felt the sound was "thin" and "airy". Maybe because I don't listen at very high levels. As of 5min ago, I switched back to the F pads (TVVJ deluxe) and with Beth Hart and Joe Bonamassa playing, I now again have a big smile on my face


•  Of the Fs, I think that the TTVJ deluxe are the best. I have them on Hemp, PS500e, and RS-1x.
•  Because the Fs set the drivers a few millimeters closer to my ears, F “ten o’clock” volume knob setting = G “one o’clock” volume knob setting.


----------



## Stevko




----------



## quentinspriggs

Yanto said:


> Form an orderly queue please! 😉


same here i do not like mine, only if you can deal with the dropped knicks and kinked cable, new cable is really terrible


----------



## odarg64 (Aug 4, 2022)

Stevko said:


>


SR225e. Best Grado (Prestige) I've experienced, by far. Listening to Rush with them as I type this. Blow the SR325x out of the water - not even in the same league as SR225e.


----------



## Plautus001

odarg64 said:


> SR225e. Best Grado (Prestige) I've experienced, by far. Listening to Rush with them as I type this. Blow the SR325x out of the water - not even in the same league as SR225e.


I do like the SR225e the best of the e series, but for my ears the SR325X is the best all rounder.

I do like the soundstage and details on some music on my GS1000 a lot on certain music too of course


----------



## ledzep

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> That's very strange, is that the finished mod? I don't even know what I'm looking at.



The end result and the headfier was last active in 2019,  probably now making a mountain out of mashed potatoes.

The sheildiing didn't work 🤣


----------



## majo123

Rebel Chris said:


> Hide your wallet...GS3000x inbound





InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> You think RS1e and RS2e sound similar to Hemp?
> I thought the RS1e and RS2e are more the classic Grado sound with lots of highs and more thin kind of sound.
> Both is nothing the Hemp has regarding its sound.
> 
> ...


I do or did. .. hemp are not like rs2e , hemp are more smooth and more mid bass more forgiving , rs2e are maybe slightly more resolving but less forgiving and a thinner mids , maybe a tad better staging.


----------



## odarg64 (Aug 4, 2022)

Stevko said:


>


Hey Stevko:

How do you like the SR225e with the TR-Amp? Do you find it suitable for softer listening? Does it maintain channel balance at low volume levels? I see that it has a fairly low output power. Just wondering if it's low enough for soft Grado listening. I'd like something that can whisper. Thanks.


----------



## majo123

quentinspriggs said:


> Yes I only own the original version of it. Both of them I treated because they were both super dry when I bought them second hand. I think mainly because they were sitting for a long time Yeah I own a 325x and a 60x. There do not get used very much, just bad headphones really. Well regarding bass against the two, like you said the original is more bassy while the e version is more a neutral, that is all I know because they are all discontinued now which is very sad news.





Yanto said:


> Why is the 325x seen as being bad?





jonathan c said:


> I did post pictures of my split Hemp and did chronicle the warranty repair process by Grado Labs….not to instill fear & loathing of the product….but to instill confidence in Grado Lab’s responsiveness to a serious customer issue.





Plautus001 said:


> We all have different ears, but I think the SR325X is the best all around HEADPHONE for $400... not just Grado and What HiFi agrees too





Yanto said:


> Yes I totally agree that these things are subjective. I saw this comment here earlier and just wondered what it is exactly about the 325x that people dislike so much?





Plautus001 said:


> If I had to guess, it's not "Grado" enough for the old guard.
> 
> Many of the old guard love the RS2e and old SR325e... personally I think the SR325X fixes the overly 🔥 hot 🔥 treble of those models.


I have owned both 325e and 325x ...both are good headphones , I think 325x are the better overall can but the e do some things better , I think e have better micro dynamics being not so full sounding and also maybe a tad better layering but 325x are more complete and better Vocals and mids , they make most music sound good ...
Everything comes down to pairing as well , I own prob 6 different sources and all my grado sound different with each ...I don't think anyone can say something is rubbish or bad , not your taste or preferrence maybe.... majority always rules, 8 out of 10 cats and if there is 8 out of 10 cats then generally it's a good product.
325x are excellent and so are 325e but different.


----------



## jonathan c

majo123 said:


> I have owned both 325e and 325x ...both are good headphones , I think 325x are the better overall can but the e do some things better , I think e have better micro dynamics being not so full sounding and also maybe a tad better layering but 325x are more complete and better Vocals and mids , they make most music sound good ...
> Everything comes down to pairing as well , I own prob 6 different sources and all my grado sound different with each ...I don't think anyone can say something is rubbish or bad , not your taste or preferrence maybe.... majority always rules, 8 out of 10 cats and if there is 8 out of 10 cats then generally it's a good product.
> 325x are excellent and so are 325e but different.


x are xcellent and e are excellent ! 🤣🤣


----------



## majo123

Too many variables to say something is bad or best....yes you get badly made/ tuned gear but everything plays a part, recording quality, source , headphone/ iem , fit tip/ pad even your ear shape and last of all your preference.
Unless everyone agrees there's a problem then if a majority like it then generally it's a good product even if the minority don't.
Been lots I don't like and others loved .


----------



## Stevko

odarg64 said:


> Hey Stevko:
> 
> How do you like the SR225e with the TR-Amp? Do you find it suitable for softer listening? Does it maintain channel balance at low volume levels? I see that it has a fairly low output power. Just wondering if it's low enough for soft Grado listening. I'd like something that can whisper. Thanks.


Not possible for soft listening.
Analog vol pot.
Only sound in one cup before 9-10 o’clock
But this thing rock with all my grados.
Whisper? Try an apple dongle


----------



## jonathan c

majo123 said:


> Been lots I don't like and others loved .


🎧s    or    👩s ?            🤣🤣🤣


----------



## odarg64

Stevko said:


> Not possible for soft listening.
> Analog vol pot.
> Only sound in one cup before 9-10 o’clock
> But this thing rock with all my grados.
> Whisper? Try an apple dongle


That's very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

ledzep said:


> The end result and the headfier was last active in 2019,  probably now making a mountain out of mashed potatoes.
> 
> The sheildiing didn't work 🤣


Oh he was trying to use the cups as a shield? Maybe there was a big glob of solder on one of the pads and there was a strong radio signal close by. The metal shell grados are typically painted so he would have had to sand that off where the wire was connected and then soldered on with a very hot iron, but even still with an active ground it wouldn't make much difference. You also wouldn't need such thick wire, a single 24-26 gauge would have been fine.... although I'm guessing he was not an EE, lol. Anyway thanks for posting, it brought entertainment to my day!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

carboncopy said:


> I have to disagree. I have the GS3000e, had the GS1000i and PS2000e. They are not the "rock" Grados.


Different strokes for different folks. I prefer my GS2000e with TTVJ flats to my RS-1X for indie / synth / prog rock.. I pick up a little more resolution, especially from the guitars. I don't listen to much metal anymore so I couldn't offer an opinion on that.


----------



## jonathan c

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Different strokes for different folks. I prefer my GS2000e with TTVJ flats to my RS-1X for indie / synth / prog rock.. I pick up a little more resolution, especially from the guitars. I don't listen to much metal anymore so I couldn't offer an opinion on that.


And if one wants to be ‘aural retentive’ (🤣), one can ‘run the alphabet’ (F->G->L…) on a Grado or across Gradi depending on the album or track…🤪


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Lol yeah pretty much. I also love my Geekria comfort pads with the quarter sized hole. I think if I had to choose one Grado pad to live with forever those would be the ones. 80% of the F/flat sound with 100% more long-term comfort. I also really like the Spirit Torino pad and ring setup. It gets the driver nice and close to the ear without any obstruction. Those guys know a thing or two about pads.


----------



## movinIron (Aug 4, 2022)

Damien Grief said:


> Hey to each their own.


Definitely!


Damien Grief said:


> I love how they look and I think they look much better in person than in photos online.


uhm… you think so? 😄  Sorry, I will need time to get accustomed… 😂


Damien Grief said:


> The more I listen to mine with the f pads, the more I agree. I still think the Hemp is a better all arounder. It's a bit more forgiving


It is the most forgiving Grado headphone I ever heard. Second most forgiving is the White, adding much more resolution, stage, … nearly everything except bass-… let‘s say -immediacy.


Damien Grief said:


> … [on glue/composite:]
> I'm only slightly worried about this. …


personally I‘m not worried about the glue.
Just a bit about the pressed hemp fibers…
Especially since some start to drown their Grado Woodies in bee wax products.
Don‘t remember who started this, but I am pretty shure to remember ‘…dry cloth, little of Howards…‘
A tip I‘m still grateful about.  


Damien Grief said:


> , I'm excited to see what other kind of composites they come up with for future headphones.


Yes, absolutely.


Damien Grief said:


> I definitely found some highs fatiguing with the stock l pads. But the f pads tamed that a bit.


tried F, L, G, Geekria G, 414, 414 quarter mod. Results are pretty similar on each Grado I tried.
The F-Pads tame highs, stage (interestingly more width than depth) and raise bass presence and to me extremly comfort compared to L-Pads. Of the things you loose we‘re not talking about an amount of 5% or so. More like just audible. Not relevant for pop, absolutely irrelevant for brickwalled stuff like some speed metal, electro or techno tracks. (I still refuse to call the latter ‘house‘. Not even water boarded. Won‘t happen.)
And the necessary excuse: Guys I‘m aware that there are great artists in your preferred music, but you have to agree, that some tracks target is to be filled to it‘s limits.


Damien Grief said:


> …
> I wish I got to hear an RS1e and RS2e at some point. I didn't bother with that line because tons of people were saying they sounded pretty similar to the Hemps.


Uh… nope!
And that‘s the reason I pirated your post.
… respectfully!
The Hemp is in one direction as far from the RS2e as the RS1e is in another.
You will immediately hear great differences between all of them.
Some name the Hemp the ‘allrounder‘, which is true if we are talking about types of music or the most popular … let‘s say peoples flavour.
Having a closer look a the Grado portfolio, which is not strictly popular, but pretty much audiophile, you might name the RS2e the allrounder. This relating to the characteristics by that John Grado developes headphones. Interesting: Before appearance of the hemp even Grado ‘outsiders‘ named the RS2e the allrounder.
The RS1e though is a completely different cup of tea.
In the i series the RS1i was everything the RS2i was, but in a sometimes slightly, sometimes impressively better way, for example dynamics. That’s what some don’t like about the RS1e. They somewhat expected it to sound like the RS2e but … just even better.
My question: How?!
The RS2e is an absolutely fantastic phone!
Hard to match, even harder to … I really have problems to write outperform!
OK if someone could do this, it’s John Grado, but his target was different.
For a lot of audiophiles all over the world including me the RS1e is his masterpiece up to date.
He developed it‘s abilities for sound coloration.
Not everyone knows what this is and the more experienced one is, the easier it is to find it even in faster tracks. But start with slow songs to identify the colors of different tones. It is easier to start with musicians wich uses vibrato economically or …just not. Miles Davis is a good start ( A completely …‘not‘!). Nina Simone was able to brilliantly use and also avoid it, depending on the message of the song.
If it comes to Bird, I definitely grab the RS1e. Let the family or other audience shake their heads.

To break it down:
The Hemp is the fun headphone in the Grado line.
The RS2e the (audiophile - everything right, everything extremly good) allrounder.
The RS1e is the masterpiece in sound coloration.

And I will wonder my whole life what else Davis could have even gained if he had also added vibrato to his toolbox…


----------



## Damien Grief

movinIron said:


> Definitely!
> 
> uhm… you think so? 😄  Sorry, I will need time to get accustomed… 😂
> 
> ...



Well, like I said...I never heard either. I asked for advice here and some other audiophile places and that's the feedback I got. Honestly though, I'm glad I waited for the x revision. I'm sure the RS1e and RS2e sound fantastic but I really love the RS1x so far. It's an incredible headphone. Easily the best Grado I've heard after putting f cush pads on it. It was definitely a very noticeable difference for me on the RS1x going from the l cush to the f cush pads.

But yeah. I still love my Hemps. When I want a more forgiving headphone, they're still my go to. When I want much more detail, the RS1x is the way to go.


----------



## ekolite

rocketron said:


> Hi there.
> The shipping on the Turbulent Labs Dark Rosewood cups was very fast to the UK.
> 3 days then DHL decided to keep them in customs for 16 days.🙄.
> The quality of the Dark Rosewood cups is excellent.
> ...


Not a problem, my pleasure. This hobby deserves a favor from time to time.


----------



## ledzep

@majo123 
Forget to ask did those gimbals and locks arrive ok ?


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

majo123 said:


> I do or did. .. hemp are not like rs2e , hemp are more smooth and more mid bass more forgiving , rs2e are maybe slightly more resolving but less forgiving and a thinner mids , maybe a tad better staging.



That describes what I was expecting.
Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

jonathan c said:


> 🎧s    or    👩s ?            🤣🤣🤣



Probably both


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

movinIron said:


> Uh… nope!
> And that‘s the reason I pirated your post.
> … respectfully!
> The Hemp is in one direction as far from the RS2e as the RS1e is in another.
> ...



Thanks for this explanation.
Very interesting.

I think I still want either RS2e or RS1e, not sure which one would add more value to my existing Grado family.
The RS2e was always tempting for me, maybe the RS1e as well or maybe even more.


----------



## ledzep

Sometimes you need someone to play devils advocate.... I suggest getting both 👍


----------



## jonathan c

ledzep said:


> Sometimes you need someone to play devils advocate.... I suggest getting both 👍


 🎵… “please allow me to introduce myself, l’m a man of Hemp & RS1x…”🎼 😈


----------



## ledzep

I think we all know how my afternoon is getting spent 👍


Mint ex demo, a great start to the weekend  😀 shipibo here we come !


----------



## jonathan c

ledzep said:


> I think we all know how my afternoon is getting spent 👍
> 
> Mint ex demo, a great start to the weekend  😀 shipibo here we come !


A great headphone! Mint is the word, too!


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ledzep said:


> I think we all know how my afternoon is getting spent 👍
> 
> Mint ex demo, a great start to the weekend  😀 shipibo here we come !



That does not look like the stock headband.
Did you change it already?


----------



## ledzep

XL leather headband fitted, so there's a free PS 500e headband if anyone wants it.


----------



## ledzep

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> That does not look like the stock headband.
> Did you change it already?


Yeah, those AHG leather headbands are top quality for £25


----------



## ledzep

Even the pads are in top condition, this hasn't had much use at all


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

movinIron said:


> The Hemp is in one direction as far from the RS2e as the RS1e is in another.
> You will immediately hear great differences between all of them.
> Some name the Hemp the ‘allrounder‘, which is true if we are talking about types of music or the most popular … let‘s say peoples flavour.
> Having a closer look a the Grado portfolio, which is not strictly popular, but pretty much audiophile, you might name the RS2e the allrounder. This relating to the characteristics by that John Grado developes headphones. Interesting: Before appearance of the hemp even Grado ‘outsiders‘ named the RS2e the allrounder.
> ...



Do you maybe have one of the Grado GH series headphones and could tell how they compare to the RS1e and RS2e sound wise?


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ledzep said:


> Sometimes you need someone to play devils advocate.... I suggest getting both 👍



I will for sure do if you give me the money to get both.   
Or if you would send me both for free ... I promise that I will not send any of them back and keep both.


----------



## ledzep (Aug 6, 2022)

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I will for sure do if you give me the money to get both.
> Or if you would send me both for free ... I promise that I will not send any of them back and keep both.


I would do but I've spent the last of my money on my new listening outfit !


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ledzep said:


> XL leather headband fitted, so there's a free PS 500e headband if anyone wants it.



Before you will throw it away, I would take it as spare part for all my Grado headphones.   
They all have there original headbands and all are fine still.
But once may need a new headband possibly in the future.


----------



## ledzep

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Before you will throw it away, I would take it as spare part for all my Grado headphones.
> They all have there original headbands and all are fine still.
> But once may need a new headband possibly in the future.


Yeah sure pm me your address


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ledzep said:


> I think we all know how my afternoon is getting spent 👍
> 
> Mint ex demo, a great start to the weekend  😀 shipibo here we come !



It looks like your PS500e has the typical red "e" series drivers.
My PS500e which I received Thursday do have the newer packaging and do not have red drivers.
Is this supposed to only be different colour, or are they maybe technically different as well?


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> I think we all know how my afternoon is getting spent 👍
> 
> Mint ex demo, a great start to the weekend  😀 shipibo here we come !





jonathan c said:


> A great headphone! Mint is the word, too!


Indeed a great headphone IMO. ... you all know my love for it.


----------



## ledzep

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> It looks like your PS500e has the typical red "e" series drivers.
> My PS500e which I received Thursday do have the newer packaging and do not have red drivers.
> Is this supposed to only be different colour, or are they maybe technically different as well?


Possibly, I assuming they mark the drivers differently in colour for a reason.


They'll probably match my eyes later tonight


----------



## majo123

Red drivers.... Didn't know there was anything other.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ledzep said:


> Possibly, I assuming they mark the drivers differently in colour for a reason.
> 
> They'll probably match my eyes later tonight



My PS500e drivers have same colour as my GH4 drivers and they both have same packaging also.

Maybe each batch of drivers gets different colour without the intention to change the drivers.
Just an idea, not sure if there is anything true on that.
Could maybe also be a driver version somewhere between the "e" and "x" drivers, who knows?


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones (Aug 5, 2022)

My GH4 with kind of black drivers.
Drivers in my PS500e looks similar.

My GH1 and GH2 both have the red drivers.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

In which range are the serial numbers of your PS500e headphones?

My has a long serial number .... 9 digits .... - 207648xxx
Just masked the last three digits with xxx, not sure if it would be good to show the whole serial number here.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

majo123 said:


> Red drivers.... Didn't know there was anything other.



Did your PS500e come in the light blue packaging?


----------



## majo123

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Did your PS500e come in the light blue packaging?


Didn't come with any packaging .....it was a gift


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

majo123 said:


> Didn't come with any packaging .....it was a gift



That is probably the best packaging.   
I would always accept it that way. 

My GH1 and GH2 both came in the light blue packaging and have red drivers.
My GH4 and PS500e both came in a white packaging (not the newest white packaging with black letters) and both have black kind of drivers.

Maybe it (packaging and driver colour) just depends on the time they were produced?


----------



## mbwilson111

My GH1.   Are the red drivers in the GH1 actually the same as the ones in the 500e?


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

mbwilson111 said:


> My GH1.   Are the red drivers in the GH1 actually the same as the ones in the 500e?



Not sure but good possible I would say.
They are not so far away from each other sound wise.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

My GH1 and both my GH2 with red drivers.
Second GH1 I do not know as they are still in sealed box.
All 4 came in the light blue packaging.


----------



## majo123

mbwilson111 said:


> My GH1.   Are the red drivers in the GH1 actually the same as the ones in the 500e?


Very nice ....


----------



## majo123

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> That is probably the best packaging.
> I would always accept it that way.
> 
> My GH1 and GH2 both came in the light blue packaging and have red drivers.
> ...





InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> My GH1 and both my GH2 with red drivers.
> Second GH1 I do not know as they are still in sealed box.
> All 4 came in the light blue packaging.


As long as your ps500e sound good then I'm sure it's just a colour change nothing more.


----------



## rocketron

Funny you guys talking about drivers.
I looked at my HF3 drivers this morning.
The HF3 has a smoky black driver magnet and the magnet seems to be a bigger diameter?
There is no damping on the magnet.
All ten holes are opened up on the black felt.
The gauge of the two wires is bigger.
You can see a bigger ring of copper in the dust cap?
The HF3 was the first headphone I believe to use the new cable covered in a black tech flex.
I would of thought it had the red magnet drivers but doesn’t.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

majo123 said:


> As long as your ps500e sound good then I'm sure it's just a colour change nothing more.



They sound fantastic.
Nothing to complain.

I am just curious about the different driver colours.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

rocketron said:


> Funny you guys talking about drivers.
> I looked at my HF3 drivers this morning.
> The HF3 has a smoky black driver magnet and the magnet seems to be a bigger diameter?
> There is no damping on the magnet.
> ...



I think colour from your drivers are same as my GH4 and PS500e drivers.
But less opened holes on my headphones.


----------



## snapple10

Inspired by Jonathan c, trying new to me rare GEC L63 tubes from Velozity.
Thanks to Deyan for making the high quality adapter
Grado Hemp is one of my go to “fun phone”
Anybody wants to trade RS1x with my LCD-X (2016)? Looking to try the new X series- temporary trades for a week or two will work too, established members only. Happy Friday!!!!


----------



## rocketron

Yanto said:


> Does anyone have the RS1i please? Been offered a pair in excellent condition for £200 equivalent. Just wondering how they would compare with my 325x please? Thanks


Did you buy the RS1i ?
That’s a very good price.


----------



## Damien Grief

My PS500e have the red driver, too. I bought them about 2 years after they came out (2016).


----------



## Plautus001

Marking some essays at work listening to SR60e and Fiio BTR5 with Spotify.

I keep forgetting how great the bass is on SR60e they are fine at low volume,  turning up the value adds width, height, and details... I bought them for $50 US off drop 5 years ago... great deal.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

rocketron said:


> Did you buy the RS1i ?
> That’s a very good price.


That's a bargain, they're usually $400-550 USD on the used market.


----------



## BobG55 (Aug 5, 2022)

Came upon this sales ad on Canuck Audio Mart for a Grado SR325is, $199 CDN (approx. $154 US)

Included in the price :

► Standard 1/4" Grado cable modified with with 3.5mm mono plugs (for optional balanced listening). Cups never opened.
► New Flat Pads (cost $39)
► Grado 1/4" to 3.5mm adapter cable (cost $30)
► Meze 2.5mm balanced cable (cost $30)
► DDHiFi 2.5mm USB-C DAC/Amp (cost $35). Excellent with iPad Pro and USB-C phones.
► Hard case (cost $25)


https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649884588-grado-sr325is-balanced-cables-usb-c-dac/


----------



## Yanto (Aug 5, 2022)

rocketron said:


> Did you buy the RS1i ?
> That’s a very good price.


Hi. No I didn’t buy it. Was hoping to get some opinions re how it compares to my 325x but no replies as yet.
Looking at HD600 instead now
Thanks


----------



## Yanto

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> That's a bargain, they're usually $400-550 USD on the used market.


I haven’t bought it. Need to find out how they compare to my 325x sound wise. They are still available. But looking at other options too now


----------



## quentinspriggs

Yanto said:


> Hi. No I didn’t buy it. Was hoping to get some opinions re how it compares to my 325x but no replies as yet.
> Looking at HD600 instead now
> Thanks


HD600 are garbage compared to any wooden grado...


----------



## Yanto (Aug 5, 2022)

Looking at reviews I think the RS1i may sound too close to my 325x.
I’m sure many would disagree re the HD600. Plus I’m looking to add to my 325x not replace them. So it’s a viable alternative


----------



## jonathan c

quentinspriggs said:


> HD600 are garbage compared to any wooden grado...


An unfortunate and immature ASSessment on your part…


----------



## Plautus001

quentinspriggs said:


> HD600 are garbage compared to any wooden grado...


You're joking right? 😆 🤣 😂 😹 

The HD600 was the standard for many years and still is for some

They need a good amp, preferably tube, but that's it.


----------



## majo123

quentinspriggs said:


> HD600 are garbage compared to any wooden grado...





Yanto said:


> Looking at reviews I think the RS1i may sound too close to my 325x.
> I’m sure many would disagree re the HD600. Plus I’m looking to add to my 325x not replace them. So it’s a viable alternative





jonathan c said:


> An unfortunate and immature ASSessment on your part…





Plautus001 said:


> You're joking right? 😆 🤣 😂 😹
> 
> The HD600 was the standard for many years and still is for some
> 
> They need a good amp, preferably tube, but that's it.


Personally I don't like hd600 , not my sig ...but again each to there own and as others have stated they used to be the standard and many still revere them ...garbage is not a hd600, you may find Grado better as I do but that doesn't mean the senns are bad ..
Maybe you should try some garbage and compare lol


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Damien Grief said:


> My PS500e have the red driver, too. I bought them about 2 years after they came out (2016).



I guess your PS500e came with the light blue packaging, right?
It looks that from some point in time they changed the driver colour from red to black.
The older GH models GH1 (introduced 2015) and GH2 (introduced 2016) have the red drivers but the newer GH4 (introduced 2018) has the black driver.
And as my PS500e came in the newer white packaging, the same packaging my GH4 came with, I guess my copy of PS500e was produced a bit later when they already used the newer white packaging and the no longer red drivers.


----------



## ledzep

Anyone opened up the 500e's for a cable mod ?


----------



## rocketron

ledzep said:


> Anyone opened up the 500e's for a cable mod ?


Custom cans must of done over the years.
Give them a shout?


----------



## rocketron

I know custom cans have done PS1000 it’s on there YouTube channel.


----------



## hag6

Hi I just bought the Hemp and I have noticed some fibres sticking out of one of the ear cups. Is this typical? I am concerned that this may lead to them disintegrating over time. See attached. The fibres are at the 3.0’clock position. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## majo123

hag6 said:


> Hi I just bought the Hemp and I have noticed some fibres sticking out of one of the ear cups. Is this typical? I am concerned that this may lead to them disintegrating over time. See attached. The fibres are at the 3.0’clock position. Any advice appreciated.


Maybe send them back get another to be on the safe side...


----------



## rocketron

hag6 said:


> Hi I just bought the Hemp and I have noticed some fibres sticking out of one of the ear cups. Is this typical? I am concerned that this may lead to them disintegrating over time. See attached. The fibres are at the 3.0’clock position. Any advice appreciated.


Maybe pull the fibre’s out roll them up and smoke them? 😁

Joking.
Send them back.
Is a concern for the long term.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

hag6 said:


> Hi I just bought the Hemp and I have noticed some fibres sticking out of one of the ear cups. Is this typical? I am concerned that this may lead to them disintegrating over time. See attached. The fibres are at the 3.0’clock position. Any advice appreciated.



That is not typical.
My Hemp does not at all have this.
I would send them back for replacing them.


----------



## Menkau-ra

hag6 said:


> Hi I just bought the Hemp and I have noticed some fibres sticking out of one of the ear cups. Is this typical? I am concerned that this may lead to them disintegrating over time. See attached. The fibres are at the 3.0’clock position. Any advice appreciated.


My first Hemps cracked within 2 days of receiving them. They were also more brighter color than the later revisions.


----------



## majo123

I had my hemp for a long time with absolutely no issues, think like rs1x it's just been luck of the draw


----------



## Plautus001

Rant:

Why are reliability/durability concerns so common with expensive headphones?

* The Focal Elex (my store owner friend says he quit carrying all Focal due to quality concerns with Elear and the other models)

* Some Hifiman headbands 

* The hybrid wood Grado - "luck of the draw" should not be a consideration!

...and on and on... is this part of shrinkflation- lowering costs and quality to hit the bottom line?

Rant over


----------



## odarg64 (Aug 6, 2022)

Grado Prestige series build quality has been sketchy over the past 20 years (what I can account for). They are consumer grade products, so I guess that's to be expected.


----------



## majo123

I agree the more something costs the less there should be issues , rolling the dice on expensive items should not be in the equation.and being honest I just don't get it with grado ...on the whole I think if you get a good one it's solid and very rarely has future problems but they shouldn't be turning up with splits and fibres hanging off ...how does something like that get past QC?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

quentinspriggs said:


> HD600 are garbage compared to any wooden grado...






Ngl I got a chuckle out of that comment, but yes HD600 are still a good choice after all these years IMHO, as are the RS1s. Both used to be extremely popular here back in the day. HD600 plus cable upgrade vs. RS-1 would be a touch choice for me if I could only have one. 

Re: the PS1000s. I made a 10 foot balanced cable and sent it to Grado to install. They charge a flat $200 to work on a larger cupped headphone (at least a few years ago). I've personally recabled others like the 225, 325, MS-2, etc. but I don't like to open up the ones with wood cups or wood chambers myself.


----------



## odarg64

majo123 said:


> I agree the more something costs the less there should be issues , rolling the dice on expensive items should not be in the equation.and being honest I just don't get it with grado ...on the whole I think if you get a good one it's solid and very rarely has future problems but they shouldn't be turning up with splits and fibres hanging off ...how does something like that get past QC?


Ask them.


----------



## majo123

odarg64 said:


> Ask them.


Think that's upto the individual who has the problem


----------



## Damien Grief

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I guess your PS500e came with the light blue packaging, right?
> It looks that from some point in time they changed the driver colour from red to black.
> The older GH models GH1 (introduced 2015) and GH2 (introduced 2016) have the red drivers but the newer GH4 (introduced 2018) has the black driver.
> And as my PS500e came in the newer white packaging, the same packaging my GH4 came with, I guess my copy of PS500e was produced a bit later when they already used the newer white packaging and the no longer red drivers.



Yeah. Mine came in the light blue packaging.



Plautus001 said:


> Rant:
> 
> Why are reliability/durability concerns so common with expensive headphones?
> 
> ...



Because higher end niche products tend to be made either by hand or in much smaller batches and don't have the resources to do as extensive of QA as a big manufacturing plant does. With something hand made like the Grados, even if the design is great there may be an issue as things settle after being assembled - especially on new construction techniques and with new materials like we're seeing with the Hemps and RS1x.

Hifiman has no excuse though. I think they're just cheap and/or stubborn.


----------



## jonathan c

Damien Grief said:


> Yeah. Mine came in the light blue packaging.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Grado Labs website has a number of references to headphones being hand _assembled._ This implies that the parts: gimbals, rods, headbands, drivers, driver housings…are made (manufactured) elsewhere - to Grado specifications. For Grado Labs, then, quality control applies to what comes in and what goes out.


----------



## Philimon

Anybody know how long Grado would warranty broken cups? If I get an RS2x, how long would I be covered? What about second hand owners? What if RS2x hybrid wood construction is concluded to be a failure, then would replacements even be an option? What if Im no longer under warranty? What would Grado charge for a cup repair / replacement?


----------



## majo123 (Aug 6, 2022)

I work for a company of about 30 staff, if I make/produce/wire anything it then goes through QC as all companies big or small should do.it then gets visually and electronically tested. If then my workmanship or anyone's gets pulled up in QC it then comes back to me or whoever has made the fault.... all manufacturing should do this and every single company I have ever worked for do, of course there are design or processing error's that don't show at first but on the whole anything visual/ electrical should be picked up how ever small the company is  ..
there is no excuse.

Cracked wood or fibres hanging out , excess glue , paint wearing of Gimbal letters this sort of stuff is bread and butter QC ....i love my grado but It shouldn't be happening and can't defend this.


----------



## ledzep

rocketron said:


> Custom cans must of done over the years.
> Give them a shout?


Had a word with them, yeah they've done them before bit like the 325's. Looks like another project on the cards 👍


----------



## quentinspriggs

jonathan c said:


> The Grado Labs website has a number of references to headphones being hand _assembled._ This implies that the parts: gimbals, rods, headbands, drivers, driver housings…are made (manufactured) elsewhere - to Grado specifications. For Grado Labs, then, quality control applies to what comes in and what goes out.


If im not mistaking, pretty sure JG has a "guy' who does the wood and the drivers are also made in new york


----------



## jonathan c

quentinspriggs said:


> If im not mistaking, pretty sure JG has a "guy' who does the wood and the drivers are also made in new york


🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Freia

Really wanted to try out the newer models but the fear of cracked cups is whats really stopping me. My daily driver was made in 2009 and still going strong even after dropping them several times. I highly doubt if the hybrid ones will sustain that long.


----------



## majo123

Freia said:


> Really wanted to try out the newer models but the fear of cracked cups is whats really stopping me. My daily driver was made in 2009 and still going strong even after dropping them several times. I highly doubt if the hybrid ones will sustain that long.


No way of really telling , only time will tell ....all of them that have cracked seem to have done pretty quickly after purchase all though obviously I can't comment on all....
The hemp i just think are a poor resin mix or fibres not fine enough on some batches , mine have been absolutely excellent and the cups themselves seem pretty well made and like resin...i can't comment on the rs2x or 1x really as I have never owned them , not heard of any rs2x splitting but a few 1x ...I did read that cocobolo is prone to cracking on occasion but also read about maple doing the same, I think grado need to me costing there housings better with laquer/ Matt varnish this stops cracking by sealing in moisture better , the cracking is caused by drying out , this or the wood has not been seasoned properly.


----------



## Silver

endless argument that GRADO HEADPHONES would still have people discuss its merit daily

i don't have good language skills to specify how my pair fell into pieces


----------



## carboncopy

Silver said:


> endless argument that GRADO HEADPHONES would still have people discuss its merit daily
> 
> i don't have good language skills to specify how my pair fell into pieces


I don't know...I had a HP2i (should be over 20 years old?)...no problem at all. A Classic RS1 (well over 10 years, no problem), GS1000i (something between 5-10 years), no problem. My HEMP is 2 years old I think (bought at the start), no problem. Meanwhile the plastic wonders of AKG/Audio Technica/Senn are junk.

It's just the wood composite. But I have trust in Grado.


----------



## Damien Grief

majo123 said:


> No way of really telling , only time will tell ....all of them that have cracked seem to have done pretty quickly after purchase all though obviously I can't comment on all....
> The hemp i just think are a poor resin mix or fibres not fine enough on some batches , mine have been absolutely excellent and the cups themselves seem pretty well made and like resin...i can't comment on the rs2x or 1x really as I have never owned them , not heard of any rs2x splitting but a few 1x ...I did read that cocobolo is prone to cracking on occasion but also read about maple doing the same, I think grado need to me costing there housings better with laquer/ Matt varnish this stops cracking by sealing in moisture better , the cracking is caused by drying out , this or the wood has not been seasoned properly.



Yeah. I've had my Hemps since they came out. Mine were ordered not long after release. They've been solid. No cracks, no fibers visible, no discoloration, etc. I love them. And since they've been so good so far, it makes me trust Grado a bit more when it came to the RS1x. As was mentioned earlier, most of the units with cracks generally saw them pop up early on. Not to say they can't have issues later - we don't know because they haven't been out long enough yet. But I'm willing to bet the problem units are a minority and Grado will cover them under warranty.



odarg64 said:


> So, what will it take for the Grado 'fan' to admit Grado manufacturers consumer-grade junk (even with a few cents' worth of wood slapped on), designed for the mass market to last a few years and then be replaced. Some of it was (perhaps is) good-sounding junk, but junk nevertheless. They know it and we know it.



What? So many Grado fans I know have had their Grado headphones for _decades_. How is that "designed for the mass market to last a few years then be replaced"? Not to mention, they're a niche product and not even mass marketed. I've had my PS500e since 2015 and they're still going strong. My SR225e were purchased a year or two before the PS500e and they're still holding up fine. 

That's not to say Grado is perfect. There are things I wish they'd be less stubborn about. Give me a detachable cable. Higher end models should all have the metal gimbals (like the RS1x has) and metal rod blocks. It's dumb to have the same cheap plastic parts on the high end expensive cans as you do on the $100 ones. But these are not even related to quality or durability since Grados with these parts last a long time.


----------



## ledzep

I'll agree, the cables and gimbals aren't for me personally and I have no experience with the woods so I cannot comment on that aspect. It would be nice for Grado to  change the quality of the parts especially on the higher end models. They must know that people swap out gimbals and locks etc for better made custom parts and like I've said before they are missing a extra earner with the detachable cable and even adding a few extra £'s for better parts. If people feel they are junk / trash etc, then ones man's junk is another man's treasure... Feel free to off load your junk my way 👍


----------



## Stevko

Lasts forever….👍


----------



## jonathan c

carboncopy said:


> I don't know...I had a HP2i (should be over 20 years old?)...no problem at all. A Classic RS1 (well over 10 years, no problem), GS1000i (something between 5-10 years), no problem. My HEMP is 2 years old I think (bought at the start), no problem. Meanwhile the plastic wonders of AKG/Audio Technica/Senn are junk.
> 
> It's just the wood composite. But I have trust in Grado.


In Latin: _Credo Grado …_


----------



## Damien Grief

ledzep said:


> I'll agree, the cables and gimbals aren't for me personally and I have no experience with the woods so I cannot comment on that aspect. It would be nice for Grado to  change the quality of the parts especially on the higher end models. They must know that people swap out gimbals and locks etc for better made custom parts and like I've said before they are missing a extra earner with the detachable cable and even adding a few extra £'s for better parts. If people feel they are junk / trash etc, then ones man's junk is another man's treasure... Feel free to off load your junk my way 👍



Well, the gimbals seem to be getting better on the higher end models at least. The RS1x have metal gimbals. So it's good to see that at this price point. But the plastic rod blocks need to go at some point. They're cheap looking.


----------



## ledzep

Damien Grief said:


> Well, the gimbals seem to be getting better on the higher end models at least. The RS1x have metal gimbals. So it's good to see that at this price point. But the plastic rod blocks need to go at some point. They're cheap looking.


Yeah just looked at the RS1x, better gimbals. Basic but better and probably cheap enough to filter down to the X series at least, but yeah those blocks need addressing allright.


----------



## majo123

As said before think most would like to see some changes...but the minimalist build aesthetics are a plus in my eyes...hemp, rs2e etc etc are so light and comfortable that a lot can learn from this approach, and even 325x and ps500e I find pretty comfortable....
Keep all this imo but just build it better with better materials, better finish overall.


----------



## majo123

I noticed a few posts have been removed...


----------



## ledzep

majo123 said:


> As said before think most would like to see some changes...but the minimalist build aesthetics are a plus in my eyes...hemp, rs2e etc etc are so light and comfortable that a lot can learn from this approach, and even 325x and ps500e I find pretty comfortable....
> Keep all this imo but just build it better with better materials, better finish overall.


I think build them better and they may win a whole new army of fans, looks aren't everything but it might push people to be visually drawn in and then realised how good they sound.


----------



## rocketron

Totally agree build them better and might attract new customers.
One reason I use Grados is the very light weight.
Very few light weight good sounding headphones around.


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> I think build them better and they may win a whole new army of fans, looks aren't everything but it might push people to be visually drawn in and then realised how good they sound.


Couldn't agree more ...and if I'm honest this is my frustration with grado....

This is how honest I am.
I currently have my hemp for sale, these are fantastic headphones! And the only reason I put them up for sale is because I have other grado other headphones which I will probably use more... I have had 100s of looks but not much interest, now the reviews on sound are fantastic! And they are genuine! 
Bur I feel the lack of actual interest is because of quality report's, splits, gimbals , cable etc etc. Hi Res audio and opinions are way more bigger and more accessible than they have ever been!, people will and do judge this stuff.
My hemp are fantastic and totally solid, maybe this post will cost me a sale or help?
Either way grado are getting bruised way more than they need to be ...
I'm still a fan still my favourite audio in general.


----------



## Stevko

majo123 said:


> I noticed a few posts have been removed...


By who? Censur?


----------



## majo123

Stevko said:


> By who? Censur?


Mods I think


----------



## Stevko

majo123 said:


> Mods I think


 Why?
Not good.
We are all Grado fans in here..


----------



## rocketron

I agree with you there.
The pictures of Hemps splitting will put people off.
I owned Grado HF1 and HF2 for many years with out a single problem.
The only Grado that worried me a bit build wise was the Grado Bushmills.
They felt like they would fall apart just be looking at them.
They didn’t at all but they just didn’t inspire confidence.

Grado even advertise started in 1953 on a kitchen table.
Well if you own a pair long enough you might be fixing them on your own kitchen table one day.

I can’t really see how Grado good make the build better with out adding weight?
Yes metal gimbals would be nice but how much more would they cost?

One thing I wish they would sort out is the cables.
Many OE companies make cables far more flexible and supple.
To stop the cable twist make them detachable?
That would involve more money for jacks in the ear cup.


----------



## jonathan c

majo123 said:


> I noticed a few posts have been removed...


Hmmm….the quentinspriggs / hd600 series is still in….🤣


----------



## majo123

rocketron said:


> I agree with you there.
> The pictures of Hemps splitting will put people off.
> I owned Grado HF1 and HF2 for many years with out a single problem.
> The only Grado that worried me a bit build wise was the Grado Bushmills.
> ...


Don't think a couple of aluminium Gimbals would add too much weight, or even better quality plastic in general? ... more flexible cables for sure! although I doubt laser guided missiles could destroy my 325x cable.


----------



## majo123

jonathan c said:


> Hmmm….the quentinspriggs / hd600 series is still in….🤣


garbage is not an offence just a bit messy


----------



## jonathan c

majo123 said:


> Don't think a couple of aluminium Gimbals would add too much weight, or even better quality plastic in general? ... more flexible cables for sure! although I doubt laser guided missiles could destroy my 325x cable.


….past this era for me, but what about ‘laser guided toddlers’?…😳…


----------



## rocketron

Mods if you are lurking about and have a direct line to Grado?
Could you please thank them from me for all the great sounding headphones over the years👍

I would love too see the day when walking down the street and all the young hipsters are wearing a closed back Grado.
Wooden closed back cups bit like the AudioTechnica ES line.
Detachable cables in a 4.4mm connection.
Metal gimbals and a rod lock screw.
Doesn’t need to be wireless as it would look lovely and sound great.

Also if you have a line to Grado please suggest a option or a up sale to there line?
Ie detachable cables, metal gimbals, locking screw and different coloured leather head bands.
I’m sure they would sell.
Thanks once again team Grado.

Please keep up the good work.👍


----------



## ledzep

Retro is very in at the moment, vinyl making a comeback etc now is the time to strike !


----------



## peterinvan

rocketron said:


> ....
> One thing I wish they would sort out is the cables.
> Many OE companies make cables far more flexible and supple.
> To stop the cable twist make them detachable?
> That would involve more money for jacks in the ear cup.


Who buys Grados?  I am 70+ and only recently discovered the quality "Grado Sound".  I am guessing that the $300 and up models sell well among the 50 and up demographic that like a bright coloration.  

So what amplifiers are these folks using, in other words how many have 1/4" jacks on their music sources, and how many have 4.4mm balanced sockets?
Personally, the only 1/4" jack  have is on the living room AV amplifier.  I listen to my headphones via my Fiio M11 Pro and Cayin RU6, both of which offer higher power via 4.4mm balanced outputs.

I am planning to install 3.5mm mono jacks in my SR325x.  Looks like they will cost about $5.  I will re-purpose my "silver" Meze 3.5 to 4.4mm cables.

Possible downside is that the jacks will ware out over time.  Looks like Grado cables are designed to withstand abuse for life.

See picture below for my "Clampett" solution to the heavy Grado cable.

_P.S.  I plan to use the hot water method to melt the glue on the aluminum cups (using a zip lock bag to keep them dry).  I am still apprehensive about damaging the drivers with heat.  Is the glue harder to melt on the SR325x?  Anyone heard of a better method?_


----------



## rocketron

peterinvan said:


> Who buys Grados?  I am 70+ and only recently discovered the quality "Grado Sound".  I am guessing that the $300 and up models sell well among the 50 and up demographic that like a bright coloration.
> 
> So what amplifiers are these folks using, in other words how many have 1/4" jacks on their music sources, and how many have 4.4mm balanced sockets?
> Personally, the only 1/4" jack  have is on the living room AV amplifier.  I listen to my headphones via my Fiio M11 Pro and Cayin RU6, both of which offer higher power via 4.4mm balanced outputs.
> ...


Lovely set up.👍
How about maybe using Velcro on the back of the RU6 and stick it to the headphone stand or the IFi unit???

I use Velcro on the back of my Questyle M15 and stick it to a cheap phone case.
Just swap phone case when not using it.

Your right I think the 1/4 jack is pretty much on its way out now?
Far better to use 4.4mm and a adapter/ adapter cable now.
Good use of the MeZe cable.

Ledzep is about to open up his PE500e and he’s already done his SR325X so he’s your man.
I personally would use a small hot air gun on the Ali cups .
There’s lots of videos on YouTube of people opening Grado cups.

You say your only 70 so better buy a few jack plugs just in case you wear them out ?😁


----------



## j0val

rocketron said:


> Totally agree build them better and might attract new customers.
> One reason I use Grados is the very light weight.
> Very few light weight good sounding headphones around.



100%. To me, it can be a chore to use heavier headphones in comparison to how light Grados are. Even though I really liked the Empyreans, it always felt like an event when listening to them. Nothing beats how easy it is to put on and take off a pair of Grados.


----------



## ledzep

Still undecided which to go for to match up with the 500e's 

 Half thins , thin classic, standard classic

Which do you think?


----------



## rocketron

Standard classic from me .👍


----------



## dpump

Anyone who has a pair of Shipibo black rodblocks for Grado you want to sell please PM me. I think I'm reading on the Shipibo website that the rodblocks are now ceramic and the older ones were aluminum?


----------



## peterinvan

ledzep said:


> Still undecided which to go for to match up with the 500e's
> 
> Half thins , thin classic, standard classic
> 
> Which do you think?


I like the second pair.

BTW, I just sent @ledzep a PM about opening up the SR325x.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Damien Grief said:


> Because higher end niche products tend to be made either by hand or in much smaller batches and don't have the resources to do as extensive of QA as a big manufacturing plant does. With something hand made like the Grados, even if the design is great there may be an issue as things settle after being assembled - especially on new construction techniques and with new materials like we're seeing with the Hemps and RS1x.
> 
> Hifiman has no excuse though. I think they're just cheap and/or stubborn.


Exactly correct. When you go to a high end audio meet, there are many very small or single person businesses there offering their wares. The demand on very high-end products is limited, so scaling production doesn't always make sense. Grado is an interesting hybrid. They sell many headphones and their gear is offered through many distribution networks, however they still operate like a very small business when it comes to production. I think Cardas is very similar. I believe the Joe to John transition saw the prioritization of cost cutting, and while that sounds bad to most people, sometimes it is 100% necessary to keep a business afloat. When a business fails, those novel products leave the market and consumers have fewer options. Bringing products to a saturated market and being successful is a very difficult proposition and most people don't realize this. 

I get the impression Grado hired a marketing/PR firm in the last couple of years, thus the newer packaging, changed logo, prioritization of family run/heritage, etc. If revenue is your primary interest, reduce product cost and increase demand via targeted marketing. Pretty much every large corporation in the U.S. operates this way. 

I run a one person business making quality handmade goods and because of all the work I put into it I tend to prefer hand-made artisan goods as well. Were Grados churned out overseas via an assembly system they'd be far cheaper, but there would be no charm. 

Also, FWIW, if you want something similar to a Grado that is clearly hand-made but the build quality is extremely high, look at the entry level Spirit Torinos - Super Leggara. Every piece is machined aluminum and high quality leather. No modern business would make something like this, far too time consuming to make and costly to build. Only a small business who wants to make a great product despite the cost makes something like this. I'm working on a review of the Super Leggara ($1600) vs. GS-2000e ($1400) and while I love both, I think the Super Leggara is better balanced and the transition from the sub-base to the midrange isn't as abrupt. FYI I'm using the latest version with new earpads and driver damping system. Without those the Super Leggera is more Grado-esq with powerful sub-bass.


----------



## quentinspriggs

jonathan c said:


> Hmmm….the quentinspriggs / hd600 series is still in….🤣


hey man im not a troll


----------



## David222

dpump said:


> Anyone who has a pair of Shipibo black rodblocks for Grado you want to sell please PM me. I think I'm reading on the Shipibo website that the rodblocks are now ceramic and the older ones were aluminum?



What's wrong with ceramic? Just curious.


----------



## TheRealDz

quentinspriggs said:


> hey man im not a troll



He wasn't referring to you - some person came in out of nowhere, trashed Grado, and left.


----------



## dpump

Not saying there is anything wrong with ceramic or aluminum. Just wondering if the older ones are aluminum and they are now ceramic?


----------



## Damien Grief

Don't know if this has been posted already, but just came across this really weird article about the SR80x (but positive) from techradar: https://www.techradar.com/opinion/i...n-back-headphones-and-now-i-can-never-go-back


----------



## Plautus001

Damien Grief said:


> Don't know if this has been posted already, but just came across this really weird article about the SR80x (but positive) from techradar: https://www.techradar.com/opinion/i...n-back-headphones-and-now-i-can-never-go-back


Read it too, wasn't sure if it would be useful. 😆


----------



## Damien Grief

Plautus001 said:


> Read it too, wasn't sure if it would be useful. 😆



Definitely not useful for anyone here, but I thought it was interesting. The writer is obviously not an audiophile or anything. And it shows how Grado's cheaper options could reach new audiences in 2022 when most people only pay attention to Bluetooth options.


----------



## paraphernalia (Aug 8, 2022)

ledzep said:


> Still undecided which to go for to match up with the 500e's
> 
> Half thins , thin classic, standard classic
> 
> Which do you think?







That's how they look with black gimbals🤷🏻‍♂️





As that's how silver gimbals look an on RS2e


----------



## rocketron

Silver looks lovely 👍


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Anyone know if there is a place to buy replacement rod tops (the little black plastic caps)? Looks like I lost one recently.


----------



## Luckyleo

I


HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Anyone know if there is a place to buy replacement rod tops (the little black plastic caps)? Looks like I lost one recently.


I had the same issue 3-5 years ago.  Called Grado and John Grado answered the phone.  I explained my issue, and he dropped in one of those into an envelope and he mailed it the same day.  Nice guy, and made the process easy.  Not sure if the phone call process is still as it was....


----------



## mbwilson111

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Anyone know if there is a place to buy replacement rod tops (the little black plastic caps)? Looks like I lost one recently.


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/page-3683#post-17070391


----------



## ledzep

paraphernalia said:


> That's how they look with black gimbals🤷🏻‍♂️
> 
> 
> 
> As that's how silver gimbals look an on RS2e


Yeah went for the standard classics in silver, I have the black shorts on the 325x so wanted a bit of a different look.
Not my pictures but it will be the same look, got a set of shipibo pads while I was at it, paying for postage so might as well.


----------



## Steven Hill

I have a pair of 325x's and I love the sound. I hated the foam pads, however, and after many tries I ended up with the ZMF adaptors and Beyer Dynamic pads. These are supremely comfortable and sound fantastic to me! Now I just need to mod  for removable cables. I have rudimentary soldering skills, but am hesitant to try and do it myself. Does anyone have a recommendation of a repair shop in the US who does this mod and is reliable?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

mbwilson111 said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/page-3683#post-17070391


Splendid, looks like Amazon has the 3mm. $6 for 80 (a lifetime supply!)


----------



## mbwilson111

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Splendid, looks like Amazon has the 3mm. $6 for 80 (a lifetime supply!)


Several lifetimes I think.  I changed the other one so they would match.  The new ones were 1mm longer and slightly shinier.

I saw an assembly video on YouTube  and it appears that Grado uses a bit of glue..not sure what it is.  I didn't bother.  They are on tight.


----------



## ledzep

mbwilson111 said:


> Several lifetimes I think.  I changed the other one so they would match.  The new ones were 1mm longer and slightly shinier.
> 
> I saw an assembly video on YouTube  and it appears that Grado uses a bit of glue..not sure what it is.  I didn't bother.  They are on tight.


Grado uses a bit of glue 🤣 well that's a first


----------



## ledzep

dpump said:


> Not saying there is anything wrong with ceramic or aluminum. Just wondering if the older ones are aluminum and they are now ceramic?


I have the black short ceramic ones it's only a thin coat of ceramic on the aluminium, more than likely spray on ceramic.


----------



## mbwilson111

ledzep said:


> Grado uses a bit of glue 🤣 well that's a first


You've not seen this?


----------



## ledzep

mbwilson111 said:


> You've not seen this?



Must have had a late night on the town when they put the glue in my 325x's. At least twice if not three times as much to join the cups, still melts ok and pulls apart easy enough. You just have to spend a bit more time cleaning off the old glue.


----------



## mbwilson111

I need to know what kind of glue they have in that little white applicator bottle, because after I took the photo shown earlier in the thread....after replacing the end caps on the SR80e.. the left cup fell off in my hand... the same cup that had fallen off when my husband took it out of the box a few years ago. 

 I just found his post.. the cup fell to the ground that time!  So this is what @HungryPanda had to say about Grados almost 6 years ago.  He actually bought three more after that.  Addicted.  If you look at his list you will see.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/page-2262#post-13077835

Anyway,  it stayed together until now.  Here it is at the moment.  I want to make sure to use the correct glue.  They need to be secure but at the same time we are supposed to be able to get it apart to replace the headband.


----------



## ledzep

mbwilson111 said:


> I need to know what kind of glue they have in that little white applicator bottle, because after I took the photo shown earlier in the thread....after replacing the end caps on the SR80e.. the left cup fell off in my hand... the same cup that had fallen off when my husband took it out of the box a few years ago.
> 
> I just found his post.. the cup fell to the ground that time!  So this is what @HungryPanda had to say about Grados almost 6 years ago.  He actually bought three more after that.  Addicted.  If you look at his list you will see.
> 
> ...


It's just ordinary super glue, just put a minimal amount on the inside of the hole at the end of the band it goes over a little nub on the inside of the lock.


----------



## jonathan c

A vintage sibling to the Grado collection arrived! The Quicksilver Audio h/p/a is warming up…🤗…!


----------



## jonathan c




----------



## ledzep

Steven Hill said:


> I have a pair of 325x's and I love the sound. I hated the foam pads, however, and after many tries I ended up with the ZMF adaptors and Beyer Dynamic pads. These are supremely comfortable and sound fantastic to me! Now I just need to mod  for removable cables. I have rudimentary soldering skills, but am hesitant to try and do it myself. Does anyone have a recommendation of a repair shop in the US who does this mod and is reliable?


You don't need to touch wires on the driver if don't want to, If you cut off the cable just as it pops out of the cup hole there's enough to solder onto a connector of your choice, so if you can solder a few wires to a connector that's all you need, opening the cups is probably the hardest part and that's easy as well. I'd say I spent most time getting rid of the old ( and way too much) glue more than anything else.


----------



## ledzep

jonathan c said:


> A vintage sibling to the Grado collection arrived! The Quicksilver Audio h/p/a is warming up…🤗…!


Fine looking set of woods


----------



## ledzep

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Anyone know if there is a place to buy replacement rod tops (the little black plastic caps)? Looks like I lost one recently.


What about something like this ?


----------



## jonathan c

ledzep said:


> Fine looking set of woods


Thank you, and they don’t count in the 14-club limit in the bag….🤣🤣🤣


----------



## quentinspriggs

ledzep said:


> Fine looking set of woods


How do they compare to PS500e??


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

ledzep said:


> What about something like this ?



Those would probably look cooler... the lip might bump into the leather headband for bigger heads. Another idea is to thread the rod and put an acorn nut on it.


----------



## qua2k

ledzep said:


> Yeah went for the standard classics in silver, I have the black shorts on the 325x so wanted a bit of a different look.
> Not my pictures but it will be the same look, got a set of shipibo pads while I was at it, paying for postage so might as well.


Just make sure you put them on the correct way. This person put them on backwards. The 'L' and 'R' are supposed to be facing inward.


----------



## Menkau-ra

Steven Hill said:


> I have a pair of 325x's and I love the sound. I hated the foam pads, however, and after many tries I ended up with the ZMF adaptors and Beyer Dynamic pads. These are supremely comfortable and sound fantastic to me! Now I just need to mod  for removable cables. I have rudimentary soldering skills, but am hesitant to try and do it myself. Does anyone have a recommendation of a repair shop in the US who does this mod and is reliable?



Did the ZMF adapter fit 325x OK? I was using adapters with Hemps and then tried to put them on 325x and noticed that  adapters were loose. Hemps are slightly bigger than 325x.


----------



## Steven Hill

Menkau-ra said:


> Did the ZMF adapter fit 325x OK? I was using adapters with Hemps and then tried to put them on 325x and noticed that  adapters were loose. Hemps are slightly bigger than 325x.


The ZMF adaptors are a little loose on my 325x's, and they have fallen off a couple of times, but they still work fine. I was just on the ZMF website and they are now selling a smaller Grado adaptor, but it didn't list any info about it. I ordered 1 last night to see.


----------



## Menkau-ra

Steven Hill said:


> The ZMF adaptors are a little loose on my 325x's, and they have fallen off a couple of times, but they still work fine. I was just on the ZMF website and they are now selling a smaller Grado adaptor, but it didn't list any info about it. I ordered 1 last night to see.


you are right! I see smaller adapters on their web site. I will order those with Ori pads and see how different they are from Beyer pads.


----------



## jonathan c

quentinspriggs said:


> How do they compare to PS500e??


To me, the sounds emanating from the GH-2 and the PS500e have quite a few similarities: luscious not exaggerated bass, well sculpted midrange with body, extended and airy treble without etch. The overall tonal balance from each is very similar. I hear slightly broader soundstage with the GH-2 and slightly more focused imaging with PS500e. I also hear a bit more natural decay of notes with the GH-2 versus a somewhat sharper onset of notes (transients) with the PS500e. For this reason, for music dominated by vocals I _prefer_ the GH-2. Let me be clear, both are eminently capable in this regard. So….with my jazz, R&B, blues, funk, disco, some rock library…. I will definitely keep both GH-2 and PS500e.


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


> To me, the sounds emanating from the GH-2 and the PS500e have quite a few similarities: luscious not exaggerated bass, well sculpted midrange with body, extended and airy treble without etch. The overall tonal balance from each is very similar. I hear slightly broader soundstage with the GH-2 and slightly more focused imaging with PS500e. I also hear a bit more natural decay of notes with the GH-2 versus a somewhat sharper onset of notes (transients) with the PS500e. For this reason, for music dominated by vocals I _prefer_ the GH-2. Let me be clear, both are eminently capable in this regard. So….with my jazz, R&B, blues, funk, disco, some rock library…. I will definitely keep both GH-2 and PS500e.


I am surprised reading your comparison. Although I have never compared them head to head, I tried out the PS500e and really didn't care for them. Of course that was in a one time session of less than an hour. I remember them as being  dark and kind of flat compared to my SR325e's. At the time I was looking to avoid the brightness of the 325's, but I thought these went way too far in the opposite direction. Kind of like Beyer T5.2 to T5.3.

I am very biased to the GH2's as they are my oldest 'phones.  

Always interesting reading your thoughts.


----------



## jonathan c

EDIT to post #55,548:  all listening has been done with TTVJ Deluxe Flats as the cushions.


----------



## quentinspriggs

jonathan c said:


> To me, the sounds emanating from the GH-2 and the PS500e have quite a few similarities: luscious not exaggerated bass, well sculpted midrange with body, extended and airy treble without etch. The overall tonal balance from each is very similar. I hear slightly broader soundstage with the GH-2 and slightly more focused imaging with PS500e. I also hear a bit more natural decay of notes with the GH-2 versus a somewhat sharper onset of notes (transients) with the PS500e. For this reason, for music dominated by vocals I _prefer_ the GH-2. Let me be clear, both are eminently capable in this regard. So….with my jazz, R&B, blues, funk, disco, some rock library…. I will definitely keep both GH-2 and PS500e.


Wow great description of each. As far as I know the price was the same on both, typically you get better performance with the LE's though. Which is better for EDM (house) ? That is all I listen too and some rap. The metal ones have a more extented treble and more bass impact in my experience also which is why I like them more, excluding GH3. I hope this new LE after hemp is tuned a little more warm 2 db with less upper midrange.


----------



## jonathan c (Aug 9, 2022)

Later, RS-1x gets in on the action…


----------



## Damien Grief

Shane D said:


> I am surprised reading your comparison. Although I have never compared them head to head, I tried out the PS500e and really didn't care for them. Of course that was in a one time session of less than an hour. I remember them as being  dark and kind of flat compared to my SR325e's. At the time I was looking to avoid the brightness of the 325's, but I thought these went way too far in the opposite direction. Kind of like Beyer T5.2 to T5.3.
> 
> I am very biased to the GH2's as they are my oldest 'phones.
> 
> Always interesting reading your thoughts.



I haven't heard the GH-2 or any older Grados. But I kind of agree with you. I own the PS500e and I feel like they're a pretty dark headphone. And they're pretty flat compared to my Hemps and RS1x. They're still good, but I found them better for the analog sound coming from a vinyl turntable. I hadn't listened to them in a while as the Hemps became my daily drivers when I got them, but I went back and compared them to my RS1x recently and I liked them more than I remembered. But they're still far from my favorite Grados.


----------



## ledzep

qua2k said:


> Just make sure you put them on the correct way. This person put them on backwards. The 'L' and 'R' are supposed to be facing inward.


Yeah I noticed that, mine are on the inside of the 325x's. I guess they thought with the plastic blocks being marked on the outside that's the way to do them.


----------



## Damien Grief

jonathan c said:


> Later, RS-1x gets in on the action…


The RS1x is just so damn beautiful.


----------



## carboncopy

Grado, Italy


----------



## ledzep

Just had a bit of Jimi via M17 + tube + PS500e = excellent sounding combo.


----------



## ledzep

Now if you suffer from a weak heart / high blood pressure / anxiety or panic attacks, please look away now 🤣


----------



## ledzep

It's a trick I once saw on Penn and Teller !


----------



## ledzep

Cover with my magicians cloth....say the magic words .... Abracadabra!


----------



## ledzep

Ahh that's not gone right 🤣
......... For now 👍


----------



## jonathan c

ledzep said:


> Ahh that's not gone right 🤣
> ......... For now 👍


You will be _really close to (part of) _your headphone amplifier 🤣🤣🤣!


----------



## peterinvan

ledzep said:


> Ahh that's not gone right 🤣
> ......... For now 👍


Wireless!  Now you need install a Bluetooth receiver in each cup.


----------



## ledzep (Aug 9, 2022)

Come on guys don't leave my hanging, you all said if I did it first you'd do it next ...
Let's see some pictures please 🤣
The cut will set you free !


----------



## jonathan c

ledzep said:


>


‘Julius’ Grado to ‘Brutus’ ledzep: “that was the most unkindest cut of all”.


----------



## ledzep

jonathan c said:


> ‘Julius’ Grado to ‘Brutus’ ledzep: “that was the most unkindest cut of all”.


The first cut was the deepest


----------



## ledzep

"Grado circoncisione"


----------



## peterinvan

ledzep said:


> Come on guys don't leave my hanging, you all said if I did it first you'd do it next ...
> Let's see some pictures please 🤣
> The cut will set you free !


I used pigtails.  I will jump on the learning curve to open up and add 3.5mm mono sockets.  Then I can use my Meze 4.4mm balanced cables.


----------



## OG10

I need a pair of no amplifier needed headphones to watch stuff on my ipad while the wife sleeps, is the sr325x much better for this purpose than a 80x? I have a hd800 and LCDX as mains so it won’t be competing for time with them.


----------



## Damien Grief

OG10 said:


> I need a pair of no amplifier needed headphones to watch stuff on my ipad while the wife sleeps, is the sr325x much better for this purpose than a 80x? I have a hd800 and LCDX as mains so it won’t be competing for time with them.



Depends on what you want. The SR80x should be just fine - especially for the price. Though lots of people say the SR325x is worth the money. Still, not sure I'd go with open back headphones of any brand to watch movies/listen to music next to someone sleeping given the sound leak they have. IEMs are better for this kind of use case IMO.


----------



## Delmonaco

OG10 said:


> I need a pair of no amplifier needed headphones to watch stuff on my ipad while the wife sleeps, is the sr325x much better for this purpose than a 80x? I have a hd800 and LCDX as mains so it won’t be competing for time with them.



The SR80x leaks heavily. Only if you listen to very low volume. That's my only complaint about it - and maybe the headband is a little smaller than the 80e.


----------



## majo123

Damien Grief said:


> Depends on what you want. The SR80x should be just fine - especially for the price. Though lots of people say the SR325x is worth the money. Still, not sure I'd go with open back headphones of any brand to watch movies/listen to music next to someone sleeping given the sound leak they have. IEMs are better for this kind of use case IMO.


Open back while the wife sleeps is not a good Idea ...


----------



## majo123 (Aug 10, 2022)

Damien Grief said:


> Depends on what you want. The SR80x should be just fine - especially for the price. Though lots of people say the SR325x is worth the money. Still, not sure I'd go with open back headphones of any brand to watch movies/listen to music next to someone sleeping given the sound leak they have. IEMs are better for this kind of use case IMO.


325x leak a lot less than 80x and way better but the 80x are very good....if your in the same room as your wife 80x will definitely wake her up.


And anyone in the next room lol


----------



## ledzep

peterinvan said:


> Wireless!  Now you need install a Bluetooth receiver in each cup.


I did and someone else stole my idea and called it the GW100 ! 🤣


----------



## Stevko

OG10 said:


> I need a pair of no amplifier needed headphones to watch stuff on my ipad while the wife sleeps, is the sr325x much better for this purpose than a 80x? I have a hd800 and LCDX as mains so it won’t be competing for time with them.


Dt 700 x


----------



## ledzep

OG10 said:


> I need a pair of no amplifier needed headphones to watch stuff on my ipad while the wife sleeps, is the sr325x much better for this purpose than a 80x? I have a hd800 and LCDX as mains so it won’t be competing for time with them.


Make her a pair of these up and have yours as loud as you want .... Job done ✋


----------



## carboncopy




----------



## carboncopy

52mm driver with a hybrid metal chamber....


----------



## rocketron

Still the same cable that is not detachable.
This is 2022 not 1980.


----------



## majo123

rocketron said:


> Still the same cable that is not detachable.
> This is 2022 not 1980.


Back to the future..


----------



## newworld666 (Aug 10, 2022)

rocketron said:


> Still the same cable that is not detachable.
> This is 2022 not 1980.



On the picture, the cable seems to be very different from my GS3000e though it's still not detachable.
I wonder if the 52mm driver allows to go to under 100hz now within 3db.. maybe 80hz or even 70hz ? .. probably there is still a long way to go for Grado to reach 20Hz (in 2032 ?).


----------



## rocketron

The cable appears to be covered in the same nylon tech flex that the HF3 and Hemp use.
Really stiff until you work it in.
These are are $2000 headphone with out the choice of different cables.
No 4.4mm option only 4pin xlr for balanced.
I can’t understand why Grado keep doing the same thing.
I mean surely they must realise some people use headphones like these on portable players.
With a attached cable like that your tied to a desktop rig.


----------



## AudioJunkie

GS3000X looks amazing! Very tempted to get one. Interesting they've combined the cocobolo with metal. If it combines the best of the GS3000e with the PS2000e it would definitely be a winner.


----------



## Delmonaco

rocketron said:


> The cable appears to be covered in the same nylon tech flex that the HF3 and Hemp use.
> Really stiff until you work it in.
> These are are $2000 headphone with out the choice of different cables.
> No 4.4mm option only 4pin xlr for balanced.
> ...



Despite all the drawbacks, I kind of understand why they do this. It's more a design and philosophy choice. Their design are so iconic that they want to keep it consistent regarding how it looks. And even though they're a hiend audio company, they tend to focus on the music and avoid falling into the rabbit hole of endlessly tweaking and changing things, on a philosophical aspect. It's what makes them what they are. Again, despite all the drawbacks.


----------



## ledzep

Grado glue strike's again ! 
Don't know exactly what glue they used but it doesn't melt really, goes a bit soft and while it's warm you can peel it off around the join between the wood and metal cup, had to then carefully use a hooked blade to lift out the stuff between the wood and inside lip of metal cup. Still wouldn't pull apart till I realised they have glued the mesh to the wood as well 😤, so had to slightly warm the cup end with the mesh and eventually it all pushed out, the driver cup on the 325 goes down half way where as the wood goes all the way to the bottom and sits on the mesh. Took me a while to get the glue off the wood and the inside of the metal cup. Left the mesh soaking in ipa overnight to break up the glue ( might spray the mesh black ) one good thing is the 3.5 panel mounts fit in the woods nice and snug so all that will need is a bit of epoxy glue on the threads to bond to the inside of the hole and then some inside the woods to anchor the back in place and add a touch of stain to cover the areas I've scraped off the thicker glue, not that you'll see them but if a jobs worth doing ....  The only part I need to dremel is a slightly larger hole on the metal cup so the mini jack with go through ( probably 1mm, 2mm at the most ). Didn't bother changing the wires from the driver just cut them back and soldered them to tip + and ring/ sleeve -  so far so good will finish off tomorrow as I actually had to do some paid work in the afternoon ( totally inconsiderate of my employer) 
I was on a roll !


----------



## rocketron

👍👍👍
Good job.
Right now get back home and say bye too the wife and kids.
Your off to Grado for ever to show them how to do it.
Excellent.


----------



## ledzep

rocketron said:


> 👍👍👍
> Good job.
> Right now get back home and say bye too the wife and kids.
> Your off to Grado for ever to show them how to do it.
> Excellent.


Said bye to the kids a few years ago after they finished Uni, the wife is going to be a bit more tricky 🤣


----------



## rocketron

😂😂😂


----------



## ledzep

rocketron said:


> 😂😂😂


It's always going to be hard work with the other half ..... Example, last night I had a pair of closed backs on as she was watching TV and asked me a few times what I was listening too,  so I paused and told her 😤, so I thought right I'll put the grados on and low so she wasn't too disturbed and wouldn't need to ask what I was listening too and all I got was " you do know I can hear that " can't win 🤣


----------



## ledzep

ledzep said:


> It's always going to be hard work with the other half ..... Example, last night I had a pair of closed backs on as she was watching TV and asked me a few times what I was listening too,  so I paused and told her 😤, so I thought right I'll put the grados on and low so she wasn't too disturbed and wouldn't need to ask what I was listening too and all I got was " you do know I can hear that " can't win 🤣


There again it can get worse, if I have the grados on and its a tune she likes, she starts to sing 🤬


----------



## ledzep (Aug 10, 2022)

Delmonaco said:


> Despite all the drawbacks, I kind of understand why they do this. It's more a design and philosophy choice. Their design are so iconic that they want to keep it consistent regarding how it looks. And even though they're a hiend audio company, they tend to focus on the music and avoid falling into the rabbit hole of endlessly tweaking and changing things, on a philosophical aspect. It's what makes them what they are. Again, despite all the drawbacks.


At least offer a choice of fixed or detachable, iconic or not I'll guarantee they'll sell more detachable ones. They could even bring out a range of cables, more money for the business. The nylon mesh braid is totally unnecessary and offers little protection If that's what it's for and just makes a thick cable even thicker.
Oh and while their sorting that go easy on the glue 🤣 it's all profit at the end of the day!


----------



## funkymartyn

ledzep said:


> It's always going to be hard work with the other half ..... Example, last night I had a pair of closed backs on as she was watching TV and asked me a few times what I was listening too,  so I paused and told her 😤, so I thought right I'll put the grados on and low so she wasn't too disturbed and wouldn't need to ask what I was listening too and all I got was " you do know I can hear that " can't win 🤣


Lol  same for me .  She moaned a bit when I'm wearing one of my eight grado.   Tv on on in bed . So I did some research on closed back apart from my little iems.  And large bluetooth anker q30.   I wanted a normal pair of closed back full size.  So ended up with a new sennheiser hd569.  About £100.   And a mint second hand Meze90 classic ....both good enough.   But now I can vaguely hear in the background her chatting to me   lol .


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

ledzep said:


> Grado glue strike's again !


Very nice work! I don't think I've seen anyone else open up the PS500e. Which 3.5mm jack did you use?


----------



## ledzep

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Very nice work! I don't think I've seen anyone else open up the PS500e. Which 3.5mm jack did you use?


Nothing fancy, decent snap fit and used a lot over the years never had any issues.
These minus the screw washer on the top.


----------



## Gippy

AudioJunkie said:


> GS3000X looks amazing! Very tempted to get one. Interesting they've combined the cocobolo with metal. If it combines the best of the GS3000e with the PS2000e it would definitely be a winner.



This is a huge *minus* for me. The GS3000e weight was just right at 330g. About the same as the Sennheiser HD800S which is also praised for its light weight. I chose the GS3000e over the PS2000e for that reason. The hybrid metal cup does two things: makes it heavier, and is a slick way for Grado to use _less_ cocobolo in the cup. The price also increased from $1795 USD to $1995 USD. 

I see that there isn't a GS2000x. The GS2000e was a terrible headphone, and this is probably Grado's admission that they screwed up with that one. Lastly, there's the GS1000x, which has become a hybrid of two woods: mahogany and ipê. I hope that goes well better than the GS2000e, which was mahogany/maple.


----------



## Menkau-ra

I wish someone can compare new GS3000x to ZMF Atrium.


----------



## majo123

I had my grado on and my ex said your not listening to me are you! .....that's a funny way to start a conversation....


----------



## carboncopy

Menkau-ra said:


> I wish someone can compare new GS3000x to ZMF Atrium.


Altough I heard the Atrium only at dealer I lived together with the Atticus, the Verité Open and the Verité Closed. There is really no need for such comparsion, ZMF has it's house sound and Grado too and they are world apart. Many-many love ZMF, for me all of them were slow and muffled (compared to a Grado). Plus all of them were warm but all of them had some problem with the highs. And yes, I had the best amplifiers in the world (literally) so it's not that. Grado's have they own quirks too, but I wastly prefer them and the RS1-x (with the flats) seems to be really perfect.


----------



## Rebel Chris

Grado is one of the most 'open' openback headphones. 

I can agree with *carboncopy* the ZMF openbacks are sounding 'less open' because of the weight and big pads clamping your ears, 'slow' is a good word for it.

Looking forward to hear the Grado GS3000X, hopefully it appears soon in the store near me


----------



## ledzep

I'm waiting for the 75th anniversary Italian marble grados, already got my neck attachment to distribute the extra weight 👍


----------



## Shane D

majo123 said:


> I had my grado on and my ex said your not listening to me are you! .....that's a funny way to start a conversation....


My life on a daily basis...


----------



## Menkau-ra

carboncopy said:


> Altough I heard the Atrium only at dealer I lived together with the Atticus, the Verité Open and the Verité Closed. There is really no need for such comparsion, ZMF has it's house sound and Grado too and they are world apart. Many-many love ZMF, for me all of them were slow and muffled (compared to a Grado). Plus all of them were warm but all of them had some problem with the highs. And yes, I had the best amplifiers in the world (literally) so it's not that. Grado's have they own quirks too, but I wastly prefer them and the RS1-x (with the flats) seems to be really perfect.


All ZMFs to me sound too dark. Atrium was the least dark, but they were great at everything else. I've never heard any top Grados to compare.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Its hard to think of two headphones more different than ZMF and Grado. Huge, ornate, 300ohm beasts with a warm bassy sound vs a lightweight low power on ear. 

But even more importantly, only one of them comes with a nice re-attachable cable.


----------



## jonathan c

majo123 said:


> I had my grado on and my ex said your not listening to me are you! .....that's a funny way to start a conversation....


•  That reminds me of a story / vignette involving the golf great Ben Hogan.
•  At a charity pro-am event in the Fort Worth area, a lady exclaimed to Ben Hogan: “my husband bet me $100 that you wouldn’t say five words to me all day.”
•  The reply: “sorry lady, you lose”.


----------



## movinIron

Menkau-ra said:


> I wish someone can compare new GS3000x to ZMF Atrium.


Not just that. I would love to hear several reviewers opinions about a comparison of other TOTL phones. GS3000X / Audeze‘s LCD5, Dan Clark Audio Ether 2, Hifiman HE1000v2,… ok, Susvara, … everything open back and non-electrostatic.
(Nearly eliminates the usage of the same amp for most reviewers. Would be boring to have them all talking about Headamp 3, 5 or Audiovalves 2 Amps. OK, there are few more, but not to many. Paltauf has another one.)


----------



## movinIron

Gippy said:


> This is a huge *minus* for me. The GS3000e weight was just right at 330g. About the same as the Sennheiser HD800S which is also praised for its light weight. I chose the GS3000e over the PS2000e for that reason. The hybrid metal cup does two things: makes it heavier, and is a slick way for Grado to use _less_ cocobolo in the cup. The price also increased from $1795 USD to $1995 USD.


I always substract the cable, just for the idea of not carrying its weight with the neck.
The e series 8-core is 76 grams (on kitchen scales while damaged GH2 repair), 12-core 83 (GS1000e modding).
RS1-X (still don‘t like the hyphen…) 190 grams
Hemp 200 grams
GS3000e 258 grams (Add its 8-core: 334 grams)
PS2000e 460 grams (Yep! Quite usable for selfdefense)
I need to say I‘m quite insensitive to a headphones weight. Can wear Audezes or even the HEDD phone all night long. (3 Kids. Don‘t try it anymore while …daylight.)
Maybe I‘m nearer to Neanderthal man. (In behavior the wife sometimes might agree…)
Of course comfort is essential for headphone listening. Even if one is a 6.6 and 250 lbs Wrestling Pro… being able to bare it doesn’t mean one likes it.
And the PS2000e as Audezes and the likes really aren‘t designed for females.
For some uncomfortable is the heat accumulation even under open back cups. Not a big thing with Grados in my opinion. To others the itch from foam/textile pads. The sweatiness with leather pads. Driving me nuts is the ear scratching at the diffusers mesh with L-cushion. I mostly prefer L- over F-pads soundwise. A depth of 15 mm is to little to average ears. I do have comparatively small ones. 20 mm is the absolute minimum. 2.2 is good.
Another point is a 6 feet cable. Not portable, not stationary…
(French reviewers sometimes talk about 2.5m cables. Do they have different versions?)
Back to original topic:
I don‘t think we have to worry about 500 grams GS3000Xs. Cocobolo is 1.1 grams/cubic centimeter material, aluminium about 2.7. But here we‘re talking about a relatively slim inner sleeve of aluminum, not the bigger outer housing. So I guess/hope including cable, which now is 12-core they will be about 360 grams. Steel would be another thing. It’s 7.8.


Gippy said:


> I see that there isn't a GS2000x. The GS2000e was a terrible headphone, and this is probably Grado's admission that they screwed up with that one. Lastly, there's the GS1000x, which has become a hybrid of two woods: mahogany and ipê. I hope that goes well better than the GS2000e, which was mahogany/maple.


Ipé or Lapacho is a wood nearly as dense as Cocobolo, 1 gram/ cubic cm, but has a different structure. Mahogany is .6, Maple .53.
Ignoring the different driver (lighter coil, stronger magnets, lighter diaphragm), Grado this time put the much harder wood to the driver. Compared to PS2000e and GS2000e it’s the other way ‘round.
I am curious!


----------



## joseph69

movinIron said:


> Not just that. I would love to hear several reviewers opinions about a comparison of other TOTL phones. GS3000X / Audeze‘s LCD5, Dan Clark Audio Ether 2, *Hifiman HE1000v2,… ok, Susvara*.


After owning both at the same time and letting go of the Susvara you had it right the first time.


----------



## movinIron

Still awake. … Kids are great…
GH3 - 146 grams.
GH2 - 192 grams.
RS2e - 152 grams.


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> I'm waiting for the 75th anniversary Italian marble grados, already got my neck attachment to distribute the extra weight 👍


That's for lcdx .... still love mine though


----------



## ledzep

Time for the Dremel !


----------



## TheRealDz

The GS2000X now have 52mm drivers. I am impressed that Grado differentiated the GS series from the RS1X in that way.


----------



## quentinspriggs

carboncopy said:


> Altough I heard the Atrium only at dealer I lived together with the Atticus, the Verité Open and the Verité Closed. There is really no need for such comparsion, ZMF has it's house sound and Grado too and they are world apart. Many-many love ZMF, for me all of them were slow and muffled (compared to a Grado). Plus all of them were warm but all of them had some problem with the highs. And yes, I had the best amplifiers in the world (literally) so it's not that. Grado's have they own quirks too, but I wastly prefer them and the RS1-x (with the flats) seems to be really perfect.


I had the same experience as well when I tried all of them. So bad. Highs were very peaky and were lifeless


----------



## Gippy (Aug 11, 2022)

TheRealDz said:


> The [GS3000X] now have 52mm drivers. I am impressed that Grado differentiated the GS series from the RS1X in that way.



Hold up until someone actually gets it and measures it. People talked about the 44mm drivers for a while. Then it turned out they were the 40mm drivers but had the outer plastic rings included in the measurement. Also, bigger isn't always better: the first round of 50mm driver models (RS1e/GS1000e/GS2000e/PS1000e) were divisive and some people still recommended the RS2e/GH4/GS1000i/PS1000 over them. I still remember the sheer amount of bad press the RS1e initially got, though it eventually had its fans.


----------



## quentinspriggs

Gippy said:


> Hold up until someone actually gets it and measures it. People talked about the 44mm drivers for a while. Then it turned out they were the 40mm drivers but had the outer plastic rings included in the measurement. Also, bigger isn't always better: the first round of 50mm driver models (RS1e/GS1000e/GS2000e/PS1000e) were divisive and some people still recommended the RS2e/GH4/GS1000i/PS1000 over them.


I greatly prefer the 44mm ones. thats BS if they did that like wut...


----------



## TheRealDz

Gippy said:


> Hold up until someone actually gets it and measures it. People talked about the 44mm drivers for a while. Then it turned out they were the 40mm drivers but had the outer plastic rings included in the measurement. Also, bigger isn't always better: the first round of 50mm driver models (RS1e/GS1000e/GS2000e/PS1000e) were divisive and some people still recommended the RS2e/GH4/GS1000i/PS1000 over them. I still remember the sheer amount of bad press the RS1e initially got, though it eventually had its fans.



They make a pretty big deal about the GS2000X being the only model to get the new 52mm driver, so I am going to take them at face value here.  But I am eager to hear what others think, once it gets out into the market.

https://gradolabs.com/headphones/statement-series/item/136-gs3000x


----------



## jonathan c

I am intrigued that for the GS3000x the hybrid metal chamber is inside the cocobolo housing - almost the opposite of the PS2000e.


----------



## jonathan c

quentinspriggs said:


> I greatly prefer the 44mm ones. thats BS if they did that like wut...


The size (diameter) of the driver is just one parameter. Rigidity of the driver chamber / housing and its acoustic matching to the driver are critical aspects.


----------



## Rebel Chris

Would love to see some pictures of the inside of the GS3000 vs GS3000X. I think the RS1x is sweet spot of the new line up.

Jonathan, you switch allot with gear. But I have never seen another DAC than the mystic. Not tempted to try something different?


----------



## jonathan c

Rebel Chris said:


> Would love to see some pictures of the inside of the GS3000 vs GS3000X. I think the RS1x is sweet spot of the new line up.
> 
> Jonathan, you switch allot with gear. But I have never seen another DAC than the mystic. Not tempted to try something different?


I do like to rotate the h/p and h/p/a. These l keep. The EVO Mystique DAC, the Audiolab CDT-6000, the Furman Elite 15i are physically and sonically the base of my music pyramid. I have no intent to change the DAC. The EVO was (two years+ ago) the absolute t/o/t/l. To my ears, it still sounds totally natural.


----------



## kdparnell

The statement series headphones are at 4ourears…
https://4ourears.com/collections/statement-headphones


----------



## ledzep

All together now " Oh at the Copa Cocobolo" 🤣


----------



## peterinvan (Aug 27, 2022)

ledzep said:


> Time for the Dremel !


Thanks for your tips @ledzep
I think I got ahead of you:

*JACKS FOR GRADO SR325is*

Shift the gimbals over to the plastic cups before pulling them off.  Smaller diameter = less chance of breaking the gimbals.
Five minutes in a pan of boiling water (stove turned off, use freezer Zip Lock to keep phones dry)
Easy to separate halves (don't burn yourself)
Poked 4 holes in the thin felt with ball point.  THIS IS OPTIONAL - makes the phones "warmer".  This step could be done later as the cups are now easy to open.
Put lots of masking tape over the driver
I am installing the 3.5mm socket opposite to the original cable entry
Dremel to start the hole in the Al cup.  Round file to finish off
Used soldering iron to shape the hole in the plastic cup (to exact size of the nut on the jack).  The nut will be retained by the plastic cup.
Tighten up the nut on the jack in the Al cup.  The nut is positioned with flat sides to fit the slot in the plastic cup.
Gently vacuum to remove any dust (don't want the "rattles  in the driver).  Remove masking tape and vacuum again
Test headphones
Put a small strip of Blue Tack on the plastic cup lip, squeeze two halves together.
Slip gimbals over the plastic cups first, then into the holes on the Al cups.
Enjoying my new Grados with 4.4mm balanced cable.  Much lighter!   The four holes boosted the bass a little bit.

*EDIT:*
I reverted back to only two holes punched in the driver damping felt, using small piece of surgical tape to seal two holes.  Installed original Grado G pads.

*EDIT: the hot water method works well with Al cups.  Not sure about plastic or wooden cups.

EDIT: *In hindsight, because of the type of jack I was using,  I would have used a drill to get a round hole in the aluminum cups rather than grinding it out with a Dremel.


----------



## rocketron

Excellent write up and work.
Good job
👍👍👍👍


----------



## iFi audio

peterinvan said:


> Thanks for your tips @ledzep
> I think I got ahead of you:
> 
> *JACKS FOR GRADO SR325is*
> ...



That guide will make many people more than happy, thanks for sharing and keep up the good work!


----------



## rocketron

Hi Mr IFI 
Still running the Go Blu.
👍👍👍


----------



## ledzep (Aug 11, 2022)

peterinvan said:


> Thanks for your tips @ledzep
> I think I got ahead of you:
> 
> *JACKS FOR GRADO SR325is*
> ...


Top work 👍 welcome to the detachable / balanced grado fan club.
My 500e's are nearly finished will post final pictures tomorrow.


----------



## paraphernalia

I have been away for a while. So somebody fill me in about the new X Grados!

Do i need one if i already have the 325e, the RS2e, the PS500e and the White?

I mean if you could combine the treble of the 325e with the bass of the 500e, that would be something. Can any of the X'es give me that?


----------



## majo123 (Aug 12, 2022)

paraphernalia said:


> I have been away for a while. So somebody fill me in about the new X Grados!
> 
> Do i need one if i already have the 325e, the RS2e, the PS500e and the White?
> 
> I mean if you could combine the treble of the 325e with the bass of the 500e, that would be something. Can any of the X'es give me that?


Try 325x. .. treble maybe a tad more sparkly on 325e and a tad less open/revealing than 325e


----------



## paraphernalia

majo123 said:


> Try 325x. .. treble maybe a tad more sparkly on 325e and a tad less open/revealing than 325e



But i already have the 500e which is quite "dark" compared to the other classic Grados. So how do the X'es compare to the 500e?


----------



## majo123

paraphernalia said:


> But i already have the 500e which is quite "dark" compared to the other classic Grados. So how do the X'es compare to the 500e?


More open , more punchy , more dynamic ...it's not a neutral can and the 500e Is more technical better imaging but honestly I think the 325x should be tried by most , very musical fun and enjoyable..


----------



## ledzep

Following on from the first post on the 500e mod,  sealed in the female 3.5's with epoxy glue on the threads and inserted into the holes and then added some around the backs of the jack's inside the cups, had to put the cup mesh in the ultra sonic tank at work to get rid of the old glue, could have left it and just added extra over it but I'm too much of a perfectionist to do a half arsed job. Dremeled the cup holes on the metal cups an extra 1mm so the jack's would go through with a slight gap,  both sets of mesh cleaned up nicely and I put them both back in the cups and added some hot glue around the edges to secure in place. There is more of a gap on the woods as opposed to the plastic driver cups on the 325x so added a ring of hot glue about 1cm in at the top of the metal cups and pushed in the woods to the bottom making sure the 3.5mm holes are central, then I added a slight ring of glue between the metal cup edge and the wood and smoothed around to create a leak proof filetted edge, you just want the sound coming out of the back and front, wether this would affect the sound if you didn't do it I'm not sure but there was one originally so let's keep it as grado do. Finally I wiped over the metal cups with ipa to clean off any stray glue and grime, plugged in a bare jack and made sure I'm still getting the correct ohm reading. Job done 👍and while I wait for the glue to fully cure I knocked up a Mogami quad cable 4.4mm to 2x 3.5mm, nice cable to work with, good quality copper and sheilded braid and soft and flexible and only 4.8mm in diameter, added some paracord from the Y split to the 3.5's to give it a professional look. May build fully up later or wait for the shipibo gimbals and locks and pads  due anytime. Here's the pics of the final product!
Need another project now 😁


----------



## majo123

paraphernalia said:


> But i already have the 500e which is quite "dark" compared to the other classic Grados. So how do the X'es compare to the 500e?


Hemp are good too and a bit more laid back


----------



## ledzep

Anyone need a tow cable in case the car breaks down, one going spare.


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> Anyone need a tow cable in case the car breaks down, one going spare.


Maybe donate to a mountain climber??


----------



## Stevko

Worth 200euro?


----------



## mbwilson111

Stevko said:


> Worth 200euro?


Get it and find out?


----------



## ledzep

majo123 said:


> Maybe donate to a mountain climber??


It would be too heavy to take in your backpack for a climb I'm afraid 😂


----------



## ledzep

Stevko said:


> Worth 200euro?


I could probably go to £130 , would make a nice new project


----------



## Zachik

ledzep said:


> Job done 👍


Very impressive craftmanship!!! 



ledzep said:


> Need another project now 😁


That's easy - make another one (for me!)


----------



## iFi audio

rocketron said:


> Hi Mr IFI
> Still running the Go Blu.
> 👍👍👍


Hiya, thanks and may it serve you well


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Stevko said:


> Worth 200euro?


I would get them for the collectable factor; probably not as a new everyday pair (no idea what that model sounds like)


----------



## quentinspriggs

ledzep said:


> Following on from the first post on the 500e mod,  sealed in the female 3.5's with epoxy glue on the threads and inserted into the holes and then added some around the backs of the jack's inside the cups, had to put the cup mesh in the ultra sonic tank at work to get rid of the old glue, could have left it and just added extra over it but I'm too much of a perfectionist to do a half arsed job. Dremeled the cup holes on the metal cups an extra 1mm so the jack's would go through with a slight gap,  both sets of mesh cleaned up nicely and I put them both back in the cups and added some hot glue around the edges to secure in place. There is more of a gap on the woods as opposed to the plastic driver cups on the 325x so added a ring of hot glue about 1cm in at the top of the metal cups and pushed in the woods to the bottom making sure the 3.5mm holes are central, then I added a slight ring of glue between the metal cup edge and the wood and smoothed around to create a leak proof filetted edge, you just want the sound coming out of the back and front, wether this would affect the sound if you didn't do it I'm not sure but there was one originally so let's keep it as grado do. Finally I wiped over the metal cups with ipa to clean off any stray glue and grime, plugged in a bare jack and made sure I'm still getting the correct ohm reading. Job done 👍and while I wait for the glue to fully cure I knocked up a Mogami quad cable 4.4mm to 2x 3.5mm, nice cable to work with, good quality copper and sheilded braid and soft and flexible and only 4.8mm in diameter, added some paracord from the Y split to the 3.5's to give it a professional look. May build fully up later or wait for the shipibo gimbals and locks and pads  due anytime. Here's the pics of the final product!
> Need another project now 😁


What did you use to make the wood look so dark and nice??


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

Listen to Betting on You by Simeon Hammond Dallas on Qobuz https://open.qobuz.com/track/164210744

My new reference track for female vocals. Stunning on my SR6OX. Looking forward to running the track through my collection and even more to seeing her live in London in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## ledzep

quentinspriggs said:


> What did you use to make the wood look so dark and nice??


After scraping off the old glue ( think it had some sort of latex in it ) I'd left the odd mark or two on the wood so used a bit of mahogany grain guard mixed with a bit of tung oil and wiped over the woods, left it for a few hours and then just wiped over with a soft cotton cloth. You don't see the woods once the pads are on but it's just a nice finishing touch I guess. Once I'd worked out how to get the cups open as the glue isn't just a standard hot glue type and they don't just slide apart like the 325x's as the woods go all the way down inside the metal cup to the mesh, which makes sense as your creating a wood chamber for the sound. The end of the woods had become stuck to the mesh grills ( or they had glued the grills to the end of the wood ) so you have to warm the mesh and slightly push on them and then it comes out in one piece, after that it's plain sailing, quite an enjoyable mod with excellent results.


----------



## ledzep (Aug 13, 2022)

Now what's really grabbing my attention at the moment is the custom build of grado / grado style headphones, as we all know the custom parts are a bit thin on the ground in general, shipibo aren't doing the woods anymore and other sellers do the woods but not gimbals which means I'd have to buy from various places and being in the good old UK shipping and possible import duty is crazy and sometimes doubles the cost of build. Had a browse and found some of these, some are full builds Inc drivers some just shells. I would be using only grado drivers, anything from 60's up to 225's ( e / i / x ) and just using the woods and bands and gimbals that are grado style to keep in with the official look and using grado drivers I'm still buying grado so there's no need to revoke my membership to the club, here's a few pics of the parts I'd be using maybe a few from different sets to create a custom pair. Anyone had a go at this ? worked out I could make up a set of say 80's in wood with metal gimbals etc for around £130 - 160 all in. What's your thoughts ?


Those Rosewood's look stunning imo


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> Now what's really grabbing my attention at the moment is the custom build of grado / grado style headphones, as we all know the custom parts are a bit thin on the ground in general, shipibo aren't doing the woods anymore and other sellers do the woods but not gimbals which means I'd have to buy from various places and being in the good old UK shipping and possible import duty is crazy and sometimes doubles the cost of build. Had a browse and found some of these, some are full builds Inc drivers some just shells. I would be using only grado drivers, anything from 60's up to 225's ( e / i / x ) and just using the woods and bands and gimbals that are grado style to keep in with the official look and using grado drivers I'm still buying grado so there's no need to revoke my membership to the club, here's a few pics of the parts I'd be using maybe a few from different sets to create a custom pair. Anyone had a go at this ? worked out I could make up a set of say 80's in wood with metal gimbals etc for around £130 - 160 all in. What's your thoughts ?
> 
> Those Rosewood's look stunning imo


Maybe you have come across these already but these seem to do some nice cups , Though I have never actually tried them as a supplier , did mail them once though to ask a few questions a d seemed quite helpful.
https://www.rholupat.com/grado-parts


----------



## rocketron

Agree with you the Rose woods look stunning.
I just received a pair of SR125i very cheap.
Came with the 1/4 inch tow cable.
I have been looking to use some of SKY Audio cables as there very nice and flexible.
The pricing is very good as well.
Been using one of his cables on my HD800S for a few years and very happy with it.

For my next build I would like to try some of those 3d printed cups that were around.
I think you can still download the plans??


----------



## ledzep

majo123 said:


> Maybe you have come across these already but these seem to do some nice cups , Though I have never actually tried them as a supplier , did mail them once though to ask a few questions a d seemed quite helpful.
> https://www.rholupat.com/grado-parts


Yeah I've messaged them on buying a few sets 👍


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> Yeah I've messaged them on buying a few sets 👍


I like the mushroom rosewood special they do.....very nice


----------



## Zachik

majo123 said:


> I like the mushroom rosewood special they do.....very nice


If only they offered in non-glossy finish........


----------



## majo123

Zachik said:


> If only they offered in non-glossy finish........


Could rub them down with fine sandpaper but more work....


----------



## ledzep (Aug 13, 2022)

Zachik said:


> If only they offered in non-glossy finish........


Ultra grit 8000 wet or dry paper will sort that out 👍 or acrylic spray satin clear finish


----------



## BobG55

Came across on Canuck Audio Mart for $215 US :


https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649729690-grado-ra1-headphone-amplifier/


----------



## peterinvan

*SR325is with removable cable*

I reverted back to only two holes punched in the driver damping felt, using small piece of surgical tape to seal two holes.  Installed original Grado G pads.   
Now I am very close to my new SR325x in sound quality


----------



## TheRealDz

peterinvan said:


> *SR325is with removable cable*
> 
> I reverted back to only two holes punched in the driver damping felt, using small piece of surgical tape to seal two holes.  Installed original Grado G pads.
> Now I am very close to my new SR325x in sound quality



This makes me wonder what punching 2 holes would do for the bass on my RS1x... 🤔


----------



## ekolite

Been listening to nothing but Classical on my Hemps for several days.  A nice bottom end weight to the sound.  Full and rich if not the biggest soundstage in town.  Getting some Rs1e’s soon which will probably have a much more expansive soundstage with Classical music.


----------



## rasmushorn

paraphernalia said:


> I have been away for a while. So somebody fill me in about the new X Grados!
> 
> Do i need one if i already have the 325e, the RS2e, the PS500e and the White?
> 
> I mean if you could combine the treble of the 325e with the bass of the 500e, that would be something. Can any of the X'es give me that?


If you like the e-series character and if you truly enjoy the 325e and its treble edginess then the new x-series might not be your cup of tea. Based on my own comparison between 225e and 225x the x was a disappointment and it sounds outright lifeless when switching between them. 

I still haven’t heard the 325x but SR325 has been one of my favorite sounding headphones. 

Yes, there is a darker signature in the x-series and maybe more bass but the crisp,  edgy and punchy in-your-face sound that no other headphone like the SR325/225e can give was totally gone in 225x. 

So, the new x-series are more smooth but to me not as satisfying as the former (and I my head, real Grado house sound legacy) generation.


----------



## gazzington

Really enjoying the Hemps. Listening to some 60s psychedelia on them this morning and they sound fantastic


----------



## ekolite

gazzington said:


> Really enjoying the Hemps. Listening to some 60s psychedelia on them this morning and they sound fantastic


I like the sound of hemps with all music except more aggressive jazz.  Smooth jazz sounds great on them though.


----------



## Stevko




----------



## paraphernalia

rasmushorn said:


> If you like the e-series character and if you truly enjoy the 325e and its treble edginess then the new x-series might not be your cup of tea. Based on my own comparison between 225e and 225x the x was a disappointment and it sounds outright lifeless when switching between them.
> 
> I still haven’t heard the 325x but SR325 has been one of my favorite sounding headphones.
> 
> ...


Ok, that was helpful. Because i really love the 500e but the treble of the 325e is surely more exciting, but maybe not suitable for every kind of music/recording. Dunno if i wanted to go 'darker' than that.


----------



## paraphernalia

So what about the RS1e/RS2e and their X successors? How do they compare?


----------



## peterinvan

TheRealDz said:


> This makes me wonder what punching 2 holes would do for the bass on my RS1x... 🤔


In my experience you should try one hole at a time, as reducing the dampening for the drivers makes the bass increase in quantity.  Quality is subjective.  

I seal my cups with Blue Tack to made them easy to open again for future mods.


----------



## ekolite

paraphernalia said:


> So what about the RS1e/RS2e and their X successors? How do they compare?


The x series has more resolution.  More sparkle to the sound and more steady transients… if this is more musical is subjective.  The best answer would be to have both depending on your moods.


----------



## carboncopy

peterinvan said:


> In my experience you should try one hole at a time, as reducing the dampening for the drivers makes the bass increase in quantity.  Quality is subjective.
> 
> I seal my cups with Blue Tack to made them easy to open again for future mods.


I wouldn't touch the RS-1x, just put flats on them. They are perfect. Really.


----------



## Menkau-ra

I’ve been listening to Hemps and 325x for about a month now. To me they are almost the same. 325x has a little more bass, but Hemps has such a creamy sound that I love a lot. Hemps is kinda 325x on tubes.


----------



## jonathan c (Aug 14, 2022)

Menkau-ra said:


> I’ve been listening to Hemps and 325x for about a month now. To me they are almost the same. 325x has a little more bass, but Hemps has such a creamy sound that I love a lot. Hemps is kinda 325x on tubes.


Then try: 325x on a tube h/p/a vs Hemp on a SS h/p/a….🤔🤷🏻‍♂️….


----------



## Zachik

Menkau-ra said:


> I’ve been listening to Hemps and 325x for about a month now. To me they are almost the same. 325x has a little more bass, but Hemps has such a creamy sound that I love a lot. Hemps is kinda 325x on tubes.





jonathan c said:


> Then try: 325x on a tube h/p/a vs Hemp on a SS h/p/a….🤔🤷🏻‍♂️….


...or Hemps on tubes, and have double tubey experience!


----------



## Menkau-ra

jonathan c said:


> Then try: 325x on a tube h/p/a vs Hemp on a SS h/p/a….🤔🤷🏻‍♂️….


I did. Bottlehead Mainline is my main amp. 325x are more dry sound vs creamy Hemps. 
When tried on Lyr OG there was too much noise because of low impedance. 
On Mojo2 I didn’t like 325x, it was very dry sound. 

I guess they have very similar drivers and the difference comes from the cup’s material.


----------



## jonathan c

Zachik said:


> ...or Hemps on tubes, and have double tubey experience!


Actually, Hemp is absolutely enjoyable and HOW (hell on wheels) with tubes. Especially with the Linear Tube Audio MZ3, Woo WA6, Woo WA6SE !!


----------



## majo123

Deleted


----------



## majo123

Menkau-ra said:


> I did. Bottlehead Mainline is my main amp. 325x are more dry sound vs creamy Hemps.
> When tried on Lyr OG there was too much noise because of low impedance.
> On Mojo2 I didn’t like 325x, it was very dry sound.
> 
> I guess they have very similar drivers and the difference comes from the cup’s material.


I love the 325x on mojo2 probably for me one of the best I have heard them, better transients better layering and toned the bass down a little compared to other sources I own.... each to there own though and i do lean more to solid state than tube anyway.


----------



## ekolite

majo123 said:


> I love the 325x on mojo2 probably for me one of the best I have heard them, better transients better layering and toned the bass down a little compared to other sources I own.... each to there own though and i do lean more to solid state than tube anyway.


Seriously was considering trying a mojo amp but don’t like having all the extra adapters for my phone of choice (iphone). So I am going to wait until the iPhone goes all in on usb-c when the iphone 15 drops then my options will be way open to what I want to do.


----------



## Stevko

Buy a fiio cable with usb and lightning


----------



## paraphernalia

ekolite said:


> Seriously was considering trying a mojo amp but don’t like having all the extra adapters for my phone of choice (iphone). So I am going to wait until the iPhone goes all in on usb-c when the iphone 15 drops then my options will be way open to what I want to do.


Unless the Mojo 2 is mfi-certified by Apple even an iPhone with a USB-C jack won't help you, you'd still need the "camera adapter" so the iPhone would recognize the Mojo2.


----------



## ekolite

paraphernalia said:


> Unless the Mojo 2 is mfi-certified by Apple even an iPhone with a USB-C jack won't help you, you'd still need the "camera adapter" so the iPhone would recognize the Mojo2.


Like I said that is why I am skipping the mojo because of the adapters… once the usb-c port maybe it will be easier for compatibility with a wider range of options just gotta add the certification… I hope to see good things with the usb c port


----------



## Stevko

paraphernalia said:


> Unless the Mojo 2 is mfi-certified by Apple even an iPhone with a USB-C jack won't help you, you'd still need the "camera adapter" so the iPhone would recognize the Mojo2.


they report in the mojo thread that it works


----------



## ekolite

I sure hope some more compatibility comes along with the usb c port hopefully I’m not waiting it out for nothing


----------



## majo123

ekolite said:


> Seriously was considering trying a mojo amp but don’t like having all the extra adapters for my phone of choice (iphone). So I am going to wait until the iPhone goes all in on usb-c when the iphone 15 drops then my options will be way open to what I want to do.


Very impressed with mojo2 , I owned original and it's definitely better ...been using it daily since I got it but my cayin n6ii ro1 is just as good in a different way  ..


----------



## rocketron

Hi Guys I can confirm all of my lightning to usbc and usbc to micro work with Chord Mojo 2.
Also work with every other usbc dongle dac I have plugged them into.
These all work with Mojo OG
Mojo 2 Hugo OG and Hugo 2.
The adapters are ddhifi,Fiio and Hidizs.
Picture of the Hidizs cable from iPad to the Questyle M15.
I use the right angle ddhi lightning to usbc from phone to M15.
I sold my Mojo 2 for the M15 as it fitted my use case better.
No it doesn’t sound better than the Mojo 2 but it’s still very good.


----------



## gazzington

Stevko said:


> they report in the mojo thread that it works


My iPhone 13 works perfectly with the mojo 2


----------



## ledzep

Got offered on a deal that I just couldn't say no to ..... I have time to add to my shipibo order so which gimbals and locks should I get to go with the new additions? Probably swap out the band to a black one.


----------



## jonathan c

ledzep said:


> Got offered on a deal that I just couldn't say no to ..... I have time to add to my shipibo order so which gimbals and locks should I get to go with the new additions? Probably swap out the band to a black one.


Keep the tan band !!


----------



## Stevko

jonathan c said:


> Keep the tan band !!


Yes. Lovely as original


----------



## ledzep

Gimbals ?


----------



## Menkau-ra

majo123 said:


> I love the 325x on mojo2 probably for me one of the best I have heard them, better transients better layering and toned the bass down a little compared to other sources I own.... each to there own though and i do lean more to solid state than tube anyway.


Yes. It's just a preference. Hemps and 325x are so close to each other.


----------



## Menkau-ra

paraphernalia said:


> Unless the Mojo 2 is mfi-certified by Apple even an iPhone with a USB-C jack won't help you, you'd still need the "camera adapter" so the iPhone would recognize the Mojo2.


I am using Lotoo OTG. Works good.


----------



## paraphernalia

ledzep said:


> Got offered on a deal that I just couldn't say no to ..... I have time to add to my shipibo order so which gimbals and locks should I get to go with the new additions? Probably swap out the band to a black one.





Maybe like that?


----------



## ledzep

paraphernalia said:


> Maybe like that?


Turbs headband pad ?


----------



## paraphernalia

ledzep said:


> Turbs headband pad ?


Yes!


----------



## Gippy (Aug 15, 2022)

Rebel Chris said:


> Would love to see some pictures of the inside of the GS3000 vs GS3000X. I think the RS1x is sweet spot of the new line up.


I was very fortunate to get my GS3000e used for about $1150 USD (no tax) less than a year after its release from someone who decided to cut his losses and pursue closed-back headphones instead. If someone in the Toronto area ever gets a GS3000x, we could meet up and have a listening party. But I'm certainly not paying the GS3000x MSRP of $1995 USD+tax for what could possibly be a sidegrade or downgrade. At this point I'm more than happy with my GS3000e and the only way the GS3000x would be better is if it hit my preferred sound signature without EQ.


----------



## jonathan c

Rebel Chris said:


> Would love to see some pictures of the inside of the GS3000 vs GS3000X. I think the RS1x is sweet spot of the new line up.


I love the Gradi that I have. The RS-1x was my  introduction to Grado headphones. I totally agree with its designation as ‘the sweet spot’. The GS3000e (GS3000x?), PS2000e are musically and technically better - not by that much, though. For me, because of the patience required for correct, extended break-in, the RS-1x has been the most ‘rewarding’ of the Gradi. 😄


----------



## ledzep

Stevko said:


> Yes. Lovely as original


The cable - gimbals - locks have got to go 👍


----------



## Stevko

ledzep said:


> The cable - gimbals - locks have got to go 👍


NOOOO


----------



## richie60

Haven't listened to my PS500E in a long time, dug out my old Little Dot 1+.

This has me thinking, should I look for an 'upgrade' amp wise even though this setup still impresses me...


----------



## ledzep

Stevko said:


> NOOOO


It has to be done, gimbals and locks are not going to cut it along side of the shipibo ones on the 325x and PS500e's and the cable would just give me nightmares, that's the first thing that is getting grado circonciso !


----------



## jonathan c

richie60 said:


> Haven't listened to my PS500E in a long time, dug out my old Little Dot 1+.
> 
> This has me thinking, should I look for an 'upgrade' amp wise even though this setup still impresses me...


Tube change?….for LD1+….


----------



## rocketron

Another tow rope bites the dust.


----------



## richie60

jonathan c said:


> Tube change?….for LD1+….


Running Mullard blue glass tubes which are excellent…


----------



## dynavit (Aug 15, 2022)

&Richie60
Did you ever dry to Upgrade you Little Dot? I love mine with Sparkos Labs Dual O Amp SS3602 and Mullard M8000 tubes. The Sparkos replaced a Muse 02 and that was a real big step in stage and authority in bass. This combination has everthing you maybe miss with Grados. It's not neutral but a perfect combination. Better save the money for another headphone.


----------



## richie60

dynavit said:


> &Richie60
> Did you ever dry to Upgrade you Little Dot? I love mine with Sparkos Labs Dual O Amp SS3602 and Mullard M8000 tubes. The Sparkos replaced a Muse 02 and that was a real big step in stage and authority in bass. This combination has everthing you maybe miss with Grados. It's not neutral but a perfect combination. Better save the money for another headphone.


As previously mentioned, I’ve upgraded with the Mullard tubes,  can’t remember which op-amp I replaced the original with.  It’s still a great amp, and I love the PS500e, just curious really if they can benefit with another amp…


----------



## ledzep

Just missed out by £10 🤬
You win some you lose some I guess


----------



## rocketron

Well look on the bright side you can make something better sounding for half that.
My Rose woods for instance.
I had the chance of using the GS1000 for a while thanks too John boy👍


----------



## rocketron

Also you would only throw all that extra tow rope away😂😂😂😂


----------



## ledzep

rocketron said:


> Also you would only throw all that extra tow rope away😂😂😂😂


This is true


----------



## ledzep

rocketron said:


> Well look on the bright side you can make something better sounding for half that.
> My Rose woods for instance.
> I had the chance of using the GS1000 for a while thanks too John boy👍


What's your opinion on them ?, Was only going to buy them to rip apart anyway, the cups had a few stains on so they would need some work and then there's  the extras, plus I've still to smuggle into the collection the RS2E's yet 🤣


----------



## rocketron

I would think you would prefer the RS2 to the GS1000.
Smuggling is a difficult thing especially when two are silver and metal and the others wooden.😂😂
I wouldn’t get away with that one.


----------



## ledzep

rocketron said:


> I would think you would prefer the RS2 to the GS1000.
> Smuggling is a difficult thing especially when two are silver and metal and the others wooden.😂😂
> I wouldn’t get away with that one.


True, smuggling is somewhat of an ugly word..... Now the term "blending in" is much more sophisticated 🤣
The PS500e addition was an easy one, silver and black just like the 325x's .
Getting the R2's sent to work tomorrow so it gives me breathing space for a story 🤣


----------



## ledzep

If someone could measure the cable holes in the RS2E's it would be appreciated, I've got a selection of connectors that should fit without going gung ho with the Dremel, but if I know the exact dimensions I can get some connectors on overnight to work so I can start the upgrade 👍


----------



## rocketron

ledzep said:


> If someone could measure the cable holes in the RS2E's it would be appreciated, I've got a selection of connectors that should fit without going gung ho with the Dremel, but if I know the exact dimensions I can get some connectors on overnight to work so I can start the upgrade 👍


Is it the 4 wire cable with tech flex or 8 wire?
I can measure the HF3 as it’s a 4 wire.


----------



## mbwilson111

ledzep said:


> Gimbals ?


Black!


----------



## ledzep (Aug 15, 2022)

rocketron said:


> Is it the 4 wire cable with tech flex or 8 wire?
> I can measure the HF3 as it’s a 4 wire.


E series 8 core, probably same as ps500e's


----------



## ledzep

mbwilson111 said:


> Black!


That's  what I thought


----------



## mbwilson111

ledzep said:


> That's  what I thought


If you have to do it at all.  You do excellent work but personally I would rather not change the parts on a discontinued or vintage headphone...unless something has broken.   No one is chopping anything off my GH1!!!


----------



## hoth

I love my original GS1000’s but interested in the new GS3000X. Anyone heard these at all?


----------



## rocketron

ledzep said:


> E series 8 core, probably same as ps500e's


Sorry I was wrong.
HF3 has two wires .
The wires look to be a bigger gauge than other I have seen.
Still outer dia of cable is 5mm
Hole dia is 6mm.
This is just enough room that Grado left so the cable goes up and down in the cup when you catch the tech flex wrapped stiff ah hell cable on your shoulders.
This also lets you know by the grating sound though the wooden cup on your ear.👍
Good job.


----------



## carboncopy

hoth said:


> I love my original GS1000’s but interested in the new GS3000X. Anyone heard these at all?


I don't think...it was announced like...3 days ago or something? But I am sure we will hear about them soon enough


----------



## mortcola

jonathan c said:


> •  What I wonder about is what a Grado GS3000x might be like. Still cocobolo? New driver? I will keep the GS3000e no matter what.
> •  Not _ad nauseam_ repetition I hope: the RS-1x needs a lot of break-in time. [A factor of a new 50mm driver in the triple-wood construct?]


So, aluminum chamber seemingly partly surrounding the new 52mm driver and the inner cocobolo housing. Some change to the cable and jacket, outwardly nearly the same; gorgeous wood! My guess is that they're applying some damping/resonance control, modest increase in mass. After an hour, no burn-in yet, they are still a 3000 - but there is a distinct difference, in that the upper-mid to treble are smoother even than the 3000e, with a bit more re=ichness to the profile; bass as usual lacks the bottom half octave, but there's still not much music down there and the usual punch and good tone in the mid and upper bass is there. Can't say more until I've listened more and they loosen up. But so far so good. You can see they're in heavy company.  And while they're not 4-6K cans, they're still damn good, and lack nothing in the engagement and presence department - what continue to make Grado headphones special, among other goodies.


----------



## movinIron

paraphernalia said:


> Maybe like that?


Geekrias ‘Donuts‘?


----------



## movinIron (Aug 15, 2022)

rocketron said:


> Is it the 4 wire cable with tech flex or 8 wire?
> I can measure the HF3 as it’s a 4 wire.


8-Wire!
edit:
RS2e are 8-wired. Exactly the same cable as PS500e.


----------



## quentinspriggs

What does the inner core look like? They were hesitant to add that on the website.


mortcola said:


> So, aluminum chamber seemingly partly surrounding the new 52mm driver and the inner cocobolo housing. Some change to the cable and jacket, outwardly nearly the same; gorgeous wood! My guess is that they're applying some damping/resonance control, modest increase in mass. After an hour, no burn-in yet, they are still a 3000 - but there is a distinct difference, in that the upper-mid to treble are smoother even than the 3000e, with a bit more re=ichness to the profile; bass as usual lacks the bottom half octave, but there's still not much music down there and the usual punch and good tone in the mid and upper bass is there. Can't say more until I've listened more and they loosen up. But so far so good. You can see they're in heavy company.  And while they're not 4-6K cans, they're still damn good, and lack nothing in the engagement and presence department - what continue to make Grado headphones special, among other goodies.


----------



## movinIron

mortcola said:


> So, aluminum chamber seemingly partly surrounding the new 52mm driver and the inner cocobolo housing. Some change to the cable and jacket, outwardly nearly the same; gorgeous wood! My guess is that they're applying some damping/resonance control, modest increase in mass. After an hour, no burn-in yet, they are still a 3000 - but there is a distinct difference, in that the upper-mid to treble are smoother even than the 3000e, with a bit more re=ichness to the profile; bass as usual lacks the bottom half octave, but there's still not much music down there and the usual punch and good tone in the mid and upper bass is there. Can't say more until I've listened more and they loosen up. But so far so good. You can see they're in heavy company.  And while they're not 4-6K cans, they're still damn good, and lack nothing in the engagement and presence department - what continue to make Grado headphones special, among other goodies.


Please provide a picture of the diffuser. GS1000x still has the old one. I‘m curious if at least the GS3000x has the new one. And of course about the new driver in general.


----------



## Menkau-ra

mortcola said:


> So, aluminum chamber seemingly partly surrounding the new 52mm driver and the inner cocobolo housing. Some change to the cable and jacket, outwardly nearly the same; gorgeous wood! My guess is that they're applying some damping/resonance control, modest increase in mass. After an hour, no burn-in yet, they are still a 3000 - but there is a distinct difference, in that the upper-mid to treble are smoother even than the 3000e, with a bit more re=ichness to the profile; bass as usual lacks the bottom half octave, but there's still not much music down there and the usual punch and good tone in the mid and upper bass is there. Can't say more until I've listened more and they loosen up. But so far so good. You can see they're in heavy company.  And while they're not 4-6K cans, they're still damn good, and lack nothing in the engagement and presence department - what continue to make Grado headphones special, among other goodies.


do you have any ZMFs to compare with GS3000x?


----------



## ledzep

rocketron said:


> Sorry I was wrong.
> HF3 has two wires .
> The wires look to be a bigger gauge than other I have seen.
> Still outer dia of cable is 5mm
> ...


Ordered a selection just in case, I'm hoping it's a direct fit like the 500e's.


----------



## ledzep

movinIron said:


> 8-Wire!
> edit:
> RS2e are 8-wired. Exactly the same cable as PS500e.


Excellent news 👍


----------



## paraphernalia

movinIron said:


> Geekrias ‘Donuts‘?


Yes, they add some lower body strength to the sound for me.


----------



## jclyle (Aug 16, 2022)

deleted post


----------



## ledzep

mbwilson111 said:


> If you have to do it at all.  You do excellent work but personally I would rather not change the parts on a discontinued or vintage headphone...unless something has broken.   No one is chopping anything off my GH1!!!


It's something that stems from my childhood taking things apart and rebuilding them, I was given a electronics kit and soldering iron when I was 8 ( those were the days when PC and health and safety didn't really exist and cars didn't even have eletric windows or steering ) and you could take most things to pieces. I remember a field engineer coming to our house and fix the television with his kit and I was fascinated and hooked. These days everything is throw away and your expected to upgrade most electronics every 3 years, generally as the parts become obsolete or the manufacturer doesn't support it. I agree if your happy with the build and look then yeah keep it as stock because once you start it becomes addictive.


----------



## ledzep

movinIron said:


> Geekrias ‘Donuts‘?


Those geekrias are pretty good, I've bought the full range to roll with, the ones that are for the 500's ( look like mini bowls ) have a slight deeper inside and fit the ears better and sound better than the stock ones to me. Not to mention the cost is a hell of a lot cheaper than the official ones. They cost £100 in the UK, there's no way I'd pay that for a bit of foam, blatant theft that is 😡


----------



## ledzep

ledzep said:


> It's something that stems from my childhood taking things apart and rebuilding them, I was given a electronics kit and soldering iron when I was 8 ( those were the days when PC and health and safety didn't really exist and cars didn't even have eletric windows or steering ) and you could take most things to pieces. I remember a field engineer coming to our house and fix the television with his kit and I was fascinated and hooked. These days everything is throw away and your expected to upgrade most electronics every 3 years, generally as the parts become obsolete or the manufacturer doesn't support it. I agree if your happy with the build and look then yeah keep it as stock because once you start it becomes addictive.


It's this sort of thing that gets you interested in the workings of life 🤣
I had the chemistry set, most things in there would kill you, but we had common sense in those days so didn't eat the contents and washed our hands before having food 🤣.
And what kid doesn't want to play with uranium?


----------



## ostewart

I'm a Grado owner (again) - had a few pairs, always sell them, always buy another, I can't keep away from them.

Already fitted genuine L-Cush pads - next up will be a recable and change the grill to some fine metal mesh of some sort.

That's about all I have in store for now, maybe a new headband cushion in the future.


----------



## ledzep




----------



## ledzep




----------



## ledzep

ostewart said:


> I'm a Grado owner (again) - had a few pairs, always sell them, always buy another, I can't keep away from them.
> 
> Already fitted genuine L-Cush pads - next up will be a recable and change the grill to some fine metal mesh of some sort.
> 
> That's about all I have in store for now, maybe a new headband cushion in the future.


That's what I like to hear 👍


----------



## ledzep

Cups warmed up at 80°c glue on edge of driver cup softens so you can peel most off. It's the same glue as on the 500's  which I tested to find the melt point and there isn't one, goes a bit soft like old chewing gum and then burns up, so 80°c is all you need max. Picked off all the glue around the top and then just put back in at 80 for another 5 mins, then carefully used a scalpel with the very tip edge nipped off and worked around the glue in the gap between driver and wood, some more glue was pulled out some I just lifted up with the scalpel, then the driver just came loose and I lifted it out, probably the easiest out of the others I've done. Cleaned up the old glue on the woods ( not a lot thankfully this time ) and also edge of driver,  pushed the 3.5 plug into the cup hole with a bit of a twist and it went straight in 👍. Then the usual clipping and tinning the wires soldering to the female socket and the added a bit of epoxy glue over the terminations just to give the connection strength for when I put back in the woods and adjust.
More later ......


----------



## jonathan c

ledzep said:


> It's this sort of thing that gets you interested in the workings of life 🤣
> I had the chemistry set, most things in there would kill you, but we had common sense in those days so didn't eat the contents and washed our hands before having food 🤣.
> And what kid doesn't want to play with uranium?


I like the descriptor “Safe!” 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ledzep

jonathan c said:


> I like the descriptor “Safe!” 🤣🤣🤣


Exciting! Safe ! Yeah that's uranium all right, it did come with a geiger counter though so you could see exactly who in the family you had contaminated and hazzard a guess on life expectancy 🤣
The Xbox and playstation pale in comparison for sheer adrenaline rush action 👍


----------



## peterinvan (Aug 17, 2022)

Deleted post


----------



## quentinspriggs

ledzep said:


> Cups warmed up at 80°c glue on edge of driver cup softens so you can peel most off. It's the same glue as on the 500's  which I tested to find the melt point and there isn't one, goes a bit soft like old chewing gum and then burns up, so 80°c is all you need max. Picked off all the glue around the top and then just put back in at 80 for another 5 mins, then carefully used a scalpel with the very tip edge nipped off and worked around the glue in the gap between driver and wood, some more glue was pulled out some I just lifted up with the scalpel, then the driver just came loose and I lifted it out, probably the easiest out of the others I've done. Cleaned up the old glue on the woods ( not a lot thankfully this time ) and also edge of driver,  pushed the 3.5 plug into the cup hole with a bit of a twist and it went straight in 👍. Then the usual clipping and tinning the wires soldering to the female socket and the added a bit of epoxy glue over the terminations just to give the connection strength for when I put back in the woods and adjust.
> More later ......


I am assuming this one was a lot easier because you did not have to mess with 2 layers..?


----------



## ledzep

quentinspriggs said:


> I am assuming this one was a lot easier because you did not have to mess with 2 layers..?


Yeah I've watched the way custom cans did a set and they pushed the grills in and then warmed up the front and push it out from the back, but i didn't want to apply pressure to the back of the driver if I didn't need to, the only glue is just inside the lip of the wood where the driver sits and a bit to fill the gap, once I'd removed this the driver had movement and I could lift it out, probably took me half hour to do both cups, drivers now back in place and sealed in, just need a bit of a tidy up and add a touch of seal around the front of the sockets and ready to put back together.


----------



## ledzep

Two 8 core cables off the 500 and RS2E when cut below the Y there about 2m, I have a couple of 3.5mm rean female jack's that I don't need, if anyone wants a 3.5-3.5  extension cable making up for the price of postage to wherever let me know before they most likely go in the rubbish.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

ledzep said:


> Exciting! Safe ! Yeah that's uranium all right, it did come with a geiger counter though so you could see exactly who in the family you had contaminated and hazzard a guess on life expectancy 🤣
> The Xbox and playstation pale in comparison for sheer adrenaline rush action 👍


I had that set too, but I sold the uranium to some crazy scientist who was trying to build a time machine.


----------



## ledzep

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I had that set too, but I sold the uranium to some crazy scientist who was trying to build a time machine.


I can inform you it worked 🤣


----------



## ekolite

Finding new love with Grados with Classical music.  In my humble opinion, nothing has quite the soul of most classical music. And nothing quite has the soul of a good Grado.  I’m in heaven.


----------



## paraphernalia

ekolite said:


> Finding new love with Grados with Classical music.  In my humble opinion, nothing has quite the soul of most classical music. And nothing quite has the soul of a good Grado.  I’m in heaven.


Any classical recording you can recommend sound quality-wise? I am having trouble getting to like classical music and maybe an excellent recording will help


----------



## ekolite

paraphernalia said:


> Any classical recording you can recommend sound quality-wise? I am having trouble getting to like classical music and maybe an excellent recording will help


No problem. Try Charles Dutoit: The Planets.  This is a Holst classic and comes highly recommended.  If you want something more peaceful and tranquil try Andras Schiff -Mozart Piano Concerto No. 8 & 11.  If you like those at all send me a message I can recommend more.


----------



## whirlwind

Just found my sons SR60 out in the garage.

Took a while but I finally got a hair blown out of the left driver.

Put a hair dryer on the cable and got it nice, took some tape to the hairy ear pads....LOL

Cleaned the outside up ......now enjoying a nice transparent sound. I have not listened to any Grado's for some time.
What a great headphone for the small price. Listening to some Biscuit Miller.


----------



## quentinspriggs

Im really excited for a new LE and I hope it comes very soon.


----------



## peterinvan

paraphernalia said:


> Any classical recording you can recommend sound quality-wise? I am having trouble getting to like classical music and maybe an excellent recording will help


Here is my playlist for phones:

Try the Mozart Clarinet track.  Great for sound stage and imaging.


https://tidal.com/browse/playlist/fa6622ac-b9ca-4482-97a4-24e6480b4449


----------



## ledzep

Job completed apart from new shipibo black classic gimbals and locks and maybe a turbulent camel headband. 
Gold plated 3.5's this time to match up with the woods, cups cleaned up and topped off with a tri metal 8 core 4.4mm balanced cable.


----------



## whirlwind

Have some SR225, but the pads were toast.

I slapped the SR60 pads on for now....how much does a set of L cushion cost these days ?


----------



## jonathan c

whirlwind said:


> Have some SR225, but the pads were toast.
> 
> I slapped the SR60 pads on for now....how much does a set of L cushion cost these days ?


About $40


----------



## whirlwind

jonathan c said:


> About $40


Thanks.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I finally finished up a *review* of the Grado GS-2000e vs the Spirit Torino Super Leggera. Long story short, they sound similar (warm and full with crisp detail) and I love them both, however I prefer the smoother transition between sub-bass and midrange of the Super Leggera and the build quality is pretty stunning. Just like Grados the distance of the driver to your ear is super critical. If you've wanted a pair of Grados but didn't want to deal with a fixed cable these are probably the closest thing on the market. Note they *do not* have the Grado house sound with the very forward upper midrange.


----------



## Rebel Chris

I do like the Spirit headphones build and looks, but keep it with the real deal..


----------



## movinIron

ledzep said:


> Job completed apart from new shipibo black classic gimbals and locks and maybe a turbulent camel headband.
> Gold plated 3.5's this time to match up with the woods, cups cleaned up and topped off with a tri metal 8 core 4.4mm balanced cable.


Tri metal? 


whirlwind said:


> …
> I slapped the SR60 pads on for now....how much does a set of L cushion cost these days ?


I‘m a huge fan for pad-, tube- and even OP amp-rolling.
Maybe give these a try:
https://www.amazon.com/Geekria-Replacement-Headphones-Cushion-Earpads/dp/B0155XZJ4I
(EJZ-0047-03 the ‘donuts‘)
Not to far from the L-pad sound and to most more comfortable. And available for about 10$.
Geekrias F-pad replacements:
https://www.amazon.com/Geekria-Replacement-Headphones-Cushion-Earpads/dp/B00TGCDHL2
(EJZ-0047-01 ‘holed flats‘ or ‘flats with hole‘)
Both are adding a little between 60 and 80 Hz. Not much, but audible.
The donuts are tipping the highs a little in the direction off SR325 without changing it‘s mids character.


----------



## ledzep

movinIron said:


> Tri metal?
> 
> I‘m a huge fan for pad-, tube- and even OP amp-rolling.
> Maybe give these a try:
> ...


Gold, silver, ofc copper, don't think it adds anything extra to the sound it's more of a matched look than anything, everything else headphone wise I'm using Mogami quad copper. I'm still pad rolling at the moment but found these are working for me on the PS500e and RS2E.
Geekria Comfort Foam Replacement Ear Pads for GRADO SR125, SR225, SR325, SR60, SR80, SR80e, M1, M2 Headphones Ear Cushions, Headset Earpads, Ear Cups Repair Parts (Black) https://amzn.eu/d/9VOFuBp


----------



## ekolite

whirlwind said:


> Have some SR225, but the pads were toast.
> 
> I slapped the SR60 pads on for now....how much does a set of L cushion cost these days ?


Audio advisor has them for 25.00 right now


----------



## whirlwind

ekolite said:


> Audio advisor has them for 25.00 right now


Thanks for the heads- up


----------



## Luckyleo

Arriving Sunday....


----------



## ledzep

Luckyleo said:


> Arriving Sunday....


$180 for the XLR termination what's the plug made out of solid gold ?


----------



## quentinspriggs

ledzep said:


> $180 for the XLR termination what's the plug made out of solid gold ?


yes


----------



## ledzep

quentinspriggs said:


> yes


Phew that's ok then 😂


----------



## TheRealDz

There are lots of ways to establish pricing.  In this situation, I am convinced you get more than a $180 sonic improvement by going balanced (as a proportion of regular cost of the headphones).


----------



## Menkau-ra

Luckyleo said:


> Arriving Sunday....


let us know your impressions


----------



## Luckyleo

Menkau-ra said:


> let us know your impressions


Will do!  I'm not a great reviewer, so take anything I say with a grain of salt!


----------



## Shane D

TheRealDz said:


> There are lots of ways to establish pricing.  In this situation, I am convinced you get more than a $180 sonic improvement by going balanced (as a proportion of regular cost of the headphones).


Why do you think that? Grado's do not need the extra power, so what else would balanced output add to the Grado?

I am just just curious. I run Hart Audio Cables so I use balanced outputs a Lot, but I wouldn't pay $180.00 to run Grado's balanced.


----------



## ekolite

Luckyleo said:


> Arriving Sunday....


They should be absolute monsters for jazz and classical.. looking forward to your thoughts.


----------



## Luckyleo

ekolite said:


> They should be absolute monsters for jazz and classical.. looking forward to your thoughts.


These days I listen to jazz about all day everyday. Really appreciate classical as well.  My Dead still have a special place for me, but I'm venturing out these days.....

Leo


----------



## ekolite

Luckyleo said:


> These days I listen to jazz about all day everyday. Really appreciate classical as well.  My Dead still have a special place for me, but I'm venturing out these days.....
> 
> Leo


Very happy for you and your purchase!  May you enjoy them for years to come.


----------



## Shane D

Luckyleo said:


> These days I listen to jazz about all day everyday. Really appreciate classical as well.  My Dead still have a special place for me, but I'm venturing out these days.....
> 
> Leo


I just loaded up on another six albums from Donald Byrd. I love my horn jazz on the Grado's! 
Looking forward to your feedback.


----------



## quentinspriggs

ekolite said:


> They should be absolute monsters for jazz and classical.. looking forward to your thoughts.


Best for jazz is Gh2


----------



## Menkau-ra

Luckyleo said:


> Will do!  I'm not a great reviewer, so take anything I say with a grain of salt!


Compare it to Hemps please


----------



## ledzep

Shane D said:


> Why do you think that? Grado's do not need the extra power, so what else would balanced output add to the Grado?
> 
> I am just just curious. I run Hart Audio Cables so I use balanced outputs a Lot, but I wouldn't pay $180.00 to run Grado's balanced.


Main benefit of balanced cables is that they are able to reduce the amount of noise much better than unbalanced cables. $180 for a balanced connection and a set of pigtails like 6.35 to xlr and 4.4 to xlr would be ok I guess if your not able to make up your own, but an extra $180 just for them to split the grounds and a different plug ? Even better still a modular cable with interchangeable jack's would make it better value, there again for the  price of these headphones I'd expect that to be included as stock, a few extras is always a nice touch when your spending that sort of money.


----------



## cfranchi

Is there some review about new GS1000x headphone ?


----------



## carboncopy (Aug 19, 2022)

ledzep said:


> Main benefit of balanced cables is that they are able to reduce the amount of noise much better than unbalanced cables. $180 for a balanced connection and a set of pigtails like 6.35 to xlr and 4.4 to xlr would be ok I guess if your not able to make up your own, but an extra $180 just for them to split the grounds and a different plug ? Even better still a modular cable with interchangeable jack's would make it better value, there again for the  price of these headphones I'd expect that to be included as stock, a few extras is always a nice touch when your spending that sort of money.


Absolutely not. 99.9% benefit that can come from the balanced cable is actually the proper balanced amplifier before the cable.

A true balanced amplifier has:
- double the signal  rise-up speed
- strong common mode noise reduction as a result of it's topology
- no common ground between the two chanels
- distorsion reduction
- More power from lower PSU rail voltage (see last pont by cons).

This can result to better sound. But not necessary.

Furthermore balanced amps have the problem of:
- 4 gang potentiometer (stereo is challenging enough for channel balance, 4 gang is only possible with digitally controlled volume pot or with resisitor ladder).
- Generally speaking everything (transistors, resistors, capacitors, the circuit path) has to be exaclty  mached on both polarities, or the positive effects turn to additional noise/distortion
- One amp always sees the half of the load an SE amplifier would see. So, instead of 32 Ohm 16 Ohm. Driver controll/damping is more challenging. (leads to more power delivery on the other hand)

A good implementation of a balanced amp is costly and it is rarely done properly.

The cable...it has some noise reduction properties, but it is really useful in studio enviroment with couple of 10 meters...but only when it is also driven balanced. The cable itself is jut an "enabler".


----------



## ledzep

carboncopy said:


> Absolutely not. 99.9% benefit that can come from the balanced cable is actually the proper balanced amplifier before the cable.
> 
> A true balanced amplifier has:
> - double the signal  rise-up speed
> ...


Assuming most don't have that sort of equipment it's extra power and potentially less noise and as you get older it's all probably wasted anyway due to your hearing abilities diminishing, I have both balanced and unbalanced set ups and apart from the extra power benefit when using planars, sometimes I cannot tell any difference or maybe that's my age again.


----------



## rocketron

Please don’t on about age.
I have less days in front of me than behind me.
I try not to think about it.😂

My Sky Audio cables came.
2x 4.4mm headphone cables.
1x 3.5mm to 4.4mm adapter cable.
1x 4pin xlr to 4.4mm female extension cable.
1x 4pin xlr to 3.5mm female extension cable .
All for less tha $180.00
Reece at Sky audio cables must have the patience of a saint to braid these.
It would drive me nuts.
Lovely work thank you.
Still undecided which plugs to use for making the headphones with detachable cables .
So for now will solder them on .

Also saved another pair of Grados from land fill.
£14.00 off of flee bay.

Regarding balanced vs single ended .
I have heard great amps that do both but rarely.
Some are better balanced others better single ended.
Some daps seem too gimp the single ended output in order to make you go balanced.
Looking at you Sony, and AK.

Might get time over the weekend too put the cables on and will report back.
Also I can compare B/SE with the adapter cables.


----------



## ledzep

rocketron said:


> Please don’t on about age.
> I have less days in front of me than behind me.
> I try not to think about it.😂
> 
> ...


All that for less than $180 ! What a bargain 👍, in regards to age my apologies 🤣.
Once you hit 50 plus in the UK you start getting leaflets on save for your funeral etc 🤣 Single end or balanced  high end equipment or basic, it's all about the enjoyment of the music at the end of the day, something we all loose sight of at times 👍.


----------



## cfranchi

Menkau-ra said:


> it's so hard with Grado to choose what you want to buy. There are no reviews on Grados on Youtube. I purchased Hemps because of Zeos review, he was the only one who really loves them. When new PS2000X, GS1000X will come out what do we buy? Grado should send all new models to Zeos for a review.



How would you compare Hemp vs HE6se (which I have) ?
Thx


----------



## xzibit1994 (Aug 19, 2022)

I don't have Hemp but I hope my impression with about RS1e & GS3000x can help you because I have HE6SE too.
To me HE6SE very V shaped if compare to Grados. The quantity of bass sub bass combine with extended treble very fit for electronic music like rap, modern r&b, pop. The bass of electronic beat and high-hat in rap songs are perfect, nothing I own can beat HE6SE. HE6SE have fun sound signature to sing them.
Grado house sound signature is focus on mid to bring out the details of instruments and vocal.
RS1e I found best if it sing any type of big orchestra music like classical, baroque (is amazing), big band. I can here every instruments in the orchestra, the sound stage and position is just right to me. Instruments very life-like, like you actually there when the orchestra play.
GS3000e, I heard everybody like to listen it with classical because big sound state but not with me on my GS3000x (I haven't try GS3000e). I can't hear every instruments as good as RS1e, some instruments play in high frequency get pushed far away. So what fancy Grado flagship do best? The answer is jazz, soul, rock, metal. I never hear anything sound this beautiful and goosebumps realistic in those genres. If you're love listen to bass guitar, cello, double bass, this is the headphone you must have. Very detailed and realistic bass, I never feel my heart pumping when l listen to Symphony of Destruction on headphone like this before. Like the band play in front of me. High mid and treble are smoother than RS1e so it not going to torture my ear but still keep the solos on fire, the high frequency kind da sound like 64 audio U12T, smooth but detail.


----------



## cfranchi

xzibit1994 said:


> I don't have Hemp but I hope my impression with about RS1e & GS3000x can help you because I have HE6SE too.
> To me HE6SE very V shaped if compare to Grados. The quantity of bass sub bass combine with extended treble very fit for electronic music like rap, modern r&b, pop. The bass of electronic beat and high-hat in rap songs are perfect, nothing I own can beat HE6SE. HE6SE have fun sound signature to sing them.
> Grado house sound signature is focus on mid to bring out the details of instruments and vocal.
> RS1e I found best if it sing any type of big orchestra music like classical, baroque (is amazing), big band. I can here every instruments in the orchestra, the sound stage and position is just right to me. Instruments very life-like, like you actually there when the orchestra play.
> GS3000e, I heard everybody like to listen it with classical because big sound state but not with me on my GS3000x (I haven't try GS3000e). I can't hear every instruments as good as RS1e, some instruments play in high frequency get pushed far away. So what fancy Grado flagship do best? The answer is jazz, soul, rock, metal. I never hear anything sound this beautiful and goosebumps realistic in those genres. If you're love listen to bass guitar, cello, double bass, this is the headphone you must have. Very detailed and realistic bass, I never feel my heart pumping when l listen to Symphony of Destruction on headphone like this before. Like the band play in front of me. High mid and treble are smoother than RS1e so it not going to torture my ear but still keep the solos on fire, the high frequency kind da sound like 64 audio U12T, smooth but detail.



That’s a very detailed answer, thank you.
I listen mainly to rock, vocals, soul : which Grado headphones would you recommend ? I’m looking for an effortless, natural but vivid sound.

Also where did you buy the GS3000x ? To be honest I feel the price would be too high and I may be interested by GS1000x.

Last, how do soundstage (of your Grado) compare to HE6se ?


----------



## xzibit1994 (Aug 19, 2022)

cfranchi said:


> That’s a very detailed answer, thank you.
> I listen mainly to rock, vocals, soul : which Grado headphones would you recommend ? I’m looking for an effortless, natural but vivid sound.
> 
> Also where did you buy the GS3000x ? To be honest I feel the price would be too high and I may be interested by GS1000x.
> ...


I probably say RS2e (clearance discount on 4ourears store) RS2x are adorable choice. You have more bass and less aggressive treble if compare to my RS1e. I haven't try Hemp.
My GS3000x I bought from 4ourears.com. GS1000e, if rememer right was very similar to RS2e but bigger sound stage.
Grados you have vocal, instruments more close to your ears, you hear everything better like day light. Not wide like HE6SE, about studio or indoor concert. HE6SE like I said very V shaped, vocal and main instruments like guitar, sax, trumpet stand behind the band, make you feel it wider than Grado, sound like big outdoor concert or big theater.


----------



## Menkau-ra

cfranchi said:


> How would you compare Hemp vs HE6se (which I have) ?
> Thx


I don't have HE6se anymore. From memory I didn't like vocals on HE6se, they were pushed back. I think technically HE6se were superior in everything else. But I still enjoy Hemps more than HE6se. Hemps have that creamy low end that I've never heard before.


----------



## Shane D

quentinspriggs said:


> Best for jazz is Gh2


I would never argue that!


----------



## cfranchi

Menkau-ra said:


> I don't have HE6se anymore. From memory I didn't like vocals on HE6se, they were pushed back. I think technically HE6se were superior in everything else. But I still enjoy Hemps more than HE6se. Hemps have that creamy low end that I've never heard before.



Thank you. For HE6se the palipads have to be replaced by dekoni elite velour pads : mids become less distant and comfort / clamping vastly improve.


----------



## Guipnox

Menkau-ra said:


> I don't have HE6se anymore. From memory I didn't like vocals on HE6se, they were pushed back. I think technically HE6se were superior in everything else. But I still enjoy Hemps more than HE6se. Hemps have that creamy low end that I've never heard before.


Which amp did you use?


----------



## cfranchi

xzibit1994 said:


> I probably say RS2e (clearance discount on 4ourears store) RS2x are adorable choice. You have more bass and less aggressive treble if compare to my RS1e. I haven't try Hemp.
> My GS3000x I bought from 4ourears.com. GS1000e, if rememer right was very similar to RS2e but bigger sound stage.
> Grados you have vocal, instruments more close to your ears, you hear everything better like day light. Not wide like HE6SE, about studio or indoor concert. HE6SE like I said very V shaped, vocal and main instruments like guitar, sax, trumpet stand behind the band, make you feel it wider than Grado, sound like big outdoor concert or big theater.



I just realize that RS are on ears, I’m not so fond of. Also I believed that GS have better soundstage than HE6se, HE6se have very good imaging but not the widest soundstage.


----------



## xzibit1994

cfranchi said:


> I just realize that RS are on ears, I’m not so fond of. Also I believed that GS have better soundstage than HE6se, HE6se have very good imaging but not the widest soundstage.


I have g cushion on my RS1e LOL, improved comfort and less sound "on your face"


----------



## gazzington

Absolutely love these hemps. I’m sat on my balcony west wales watching the sun set while using them with my N6ii r01.  I’m definitely buying more grados, not sure which though


----------



## peterinvan

ledzep said:


> All that for less than $180 ! What a bargain 👍, in regards to age my apologies 🤣.
> Once you hit 50 plus in the UK you start getting leaflets on save for your funeral etc 🤣 Single end or balanced  high end equipment or basic, *it's all about the enjoyment of the music at the end of the day, something we all loose sight of at times 👍.*


70+ and still going strong.  When I use SineGen.exe I can't hear above 10,500 Hz.  I damaged my ears when younger and even gave myself permanent Tinnitus doing a DIY tweeter experiment.

However, my Grado SR325is modified with a "silver" balanced cable from Meze compensates nicely and top end is still crisp and enjoyable.
It will be a sad day when my hearing drops off more.


----------



## Shane D

cfranchi said:


> How would you compare Hemp vs HE6se (which I have) ?
> Thx


They are Really different headphones. My Hemps are pretty new to me.
The HE6se V2's are Awesome, with the right amp. And my amp adds bass boost and 3D sound effects. I can listen to them for weeks. To me, the treble, mids and bass all sound great. And the sound is very open and balanced while offering great thump, when called upon. But it is Very amp dependant.

To me, the Hemps are another flavour of Grado. Great mids, good treble and the bass ranges from good to enough. I am a little underwhelmed as I own the GH2's. I don't find the Hemps do anything better than the GH2's nor anything wildly different than the GH2's.

To give context to my comments, my favourite headphones are the HE6se V2's, Grado GH2's and Focal Elex's.

The Hemps are a great value, and being a Grado the mids and above are awesome. But in my opinion, they cannot come close to the HE6se V2. Of course the HE6's are VERY amp dependant. Not just about power, but for the sound.

Of course opinions vary...


----------



## David222

As a self-admitting "mid-maniac"  - I find the Hemps to be just wonderful - especially when tubed  

For a little more resolution one can jump up to the RS1x - a much more exacting headphone - but also less forgiving if the track is not well recorded


----------



## Menkau-ra

Guipnox said:


> Which amp did you use?


A Yamaha speaker amp for HE6se and Mainline for Hemps. Hemps are great on anything. HE6se are very amp dependent.


----------



## ekolite

quentinspriggs said:


> Best for jazz is Gh2


I personally thought the all maple headphones were among their very best looking models.  I also really love the mahogany models.. they look even better in person I bet the all maple ones look gorgeous.


----------



## ekolite

ledzep said:


> All that for less than $180 ! What a bargain 👍, in regards to age my apologies 🤣.
> Once you hit 50 plus in the UK you start getting leaflets on save for your funeral etc 🤣 Single end or balanced  high end equipment or basic, it's all about the enjoyment of the music at the end of the day, something we all loose sight of at times 👍.


I started to get save for my funeral letters in States when I hit 40 this year haha


----------



## quentinspriggs

ekolite said:


> I personally thought the all maple headphones were among their very best looking models.  I also really love the mahogany models.. they look even better in person I bet the all maple ones look gorgeous.


Probably so, in pictures they look quite basic. Just maple, that's what I make syrup out of every year lol, not a very exotic wood.


----------



## ekolite

David222 said:


> As a self-admitting "mid-maniac"  - I find the Hemps to be just wonderful - especially when tubed
> 
> For a little more resolution one can jump up to the RS1x - a much more exacting headphone - but also less forgiving if the track is not well recorded





quentinspriggs said:


> Probably so, in pictures they look quite basic. Just maple, that's what I make syrup out of every year lol, not a very exotic wood.


I love the look of maple.. some think it looks cheap.. I disagree.


----------



## jonathan c

quentinspriggs said:


> Probably so, in pictures they look quite basic. Just maple, that's what I make syrup out of every year lol, not a very exotic wood.


…but in actuality rather than in pictures…🤩


----------



## movinIron

peterinvan said:


> 70+ and still going strong.


I bow in respect.
It feels like a century ago, I was 19, 198 lbs and 3-4 days a week in the gym, nearly every morning 40 minutes running (I said long ago…) , when my grandpa beat me in arm wrestling. In less than a minute.
He was 78.


peterinvan said:


> …
> However, my Grado SR325is modified with a "silver" balanced cable from Meze compensates nicely and top end is still crisp and enjoyable.
> It will be a sad day when my hearing drops off more.


Might not happen.
When the otologists defined the human hearing from 20 - 20 kHz they were half polite, half optimistic.
45 - 15.6 kHz is more realistic. Human ‘conversation‘ happens between 200 and 4.6 kHz (whistling).
No one speaks at 3 kHz. Musik 40 - 9.5 kHz. There of course is music and are instruments where higher and lower frequencies are possiple, but for example, where have you heard the 5 leftmost keys on a piano played? The piano frequencies are 27.5 - 4.186 kHz. And nearly no one can sing at a 5 kHz frequency.
No, the Bee Gees can’t. Even Freddy Mercury not. Ok, Maria Carey can go slightly above 5 kHz.
But there aren’t words, just constant sounds or vibrato. And of course there is Georgia Brown who did a G10 (‘seven-lined g’, 25.086 kHz) live, which could be measured but not heard.
I always need to grin, when people lament about a headphones bad performance at 4 Hz.
In movie theaters they used 16 Hz woofer frequencies to create an unsafe feeling in crime/horror movies. You really can‘t hear it, but it makes your stomach feel …odd.
Starting from 27 we loose hearing cells. Don’t panic guys - this just raises the hearing treshold. We’re talking about 10-12 dB until 60. So People need to whisper a little louder. No more 25 dB from a meter  away but 35 dB. Normal hearing is defined as understanding a word correctly at 50 dB by WHO.
In Germany 16% of the adults are hearing impaired. Fun fact: 16% of the adult germans answered the question for their favorite music with ‚metal‘. (Ignore that strange statistic. 34 said rock, 28 pop, 11 RNB/soul/hip hop, 2 ‚Schlager‘ (you don‘t want to know what this is, believe me), nearly the rest said ,independent‘, but no one said classic, blues or jazz?!)
If you ever have heard higher frequencies than 15 kHz, they are typically gone when you have reached 35.
And there is a loss of high frequencies typically starting between 50 and 60. It’s about the frequencies between 15 kHz and 10.5 kHz. This is normally finished at 75.
So this is for normal people.
First, ymmv. It will!
Second, average, normal or typical doesn’t mean… us.
Third, we are Grado people. We are listening to sophisticated music using the most refined tools.
Our ears are safe!


----------



## jonathan c

movinIron said:


> First, ymmv. It will!
> Second, average, normal or typical doesn’t mean… us.
> Third, we are Grado people. We are listening to sophisticated music using the most refined tools.
> Our ears are safe!


“Q: Are we not men?  A: We are Devo Grado!”


----------



## carboncopy

I put my GS3000e up for sale. If anyone is interested in Europe. The Raal system (costing much-much more) betters it in some ways for the music I enjoyed the GS3000e. The RS1x (and the HEMP) stays!


----------



## ledzep

carboncopy said:


> I put my GS3000e up for sale. If anyone is interested in Europe. The Raal system (costing much-much more) betters it in some ways for the music I enjoyed the GS3000e. The RS1x (and the HEMP) stays!


It's these sort of posts I really don't want to see ... Somebody please buy it quick 😂


----------



## ekolite

carboncopy said:


> I put my GS3000e up for sale. If anyone is interested in Europe. The Raal system (costing much-much more) betters it in some ways for the music I enjoyed the GS3000e. The RS1x (and the HEMP) stays!


I didn’t see them and I did a search.  Is it because you are in a different region than me?  Was wanting to look at pics.  Just letting you know it’s not popping up in the search for me.


----------



## carboncopy

ekolite said:


> I didn’t see them and I did a search.  Is it because you are in a different region than me?  Was wanting to look at pics.  Just letting you know it’s not popping up in the search for me.


Hmmm...here it is....

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/grado-gs3000e-still-under-guarantee.31413/


----------



## ekolite

carboncopy said:


> Hmmm...here it is....
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/grado-gs3000e-still-under-guarantee.31413/


Maybe because it’s so new.  Thanks!  Extremely nice pics there.  They look to be in perfect condition.


----------



## jsk ksj

paraphernalia said:


> Yes, they add some lower body strength to the sound for me.


Hi, do you know whether these MisoDiko pads are the same as the geekeria? Look very similar.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/misodiko-Replacement-Headphones-Pads-Cushions/dp/B07HJ7XF2F


----------



## paraphernalia

jsk ksj said:


> Hi, do you know whether these MisoDiko pads are the same as the geekeria? Look very similar.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/misodiko-Replacement-Headphones-Pads-Cushions/dp/B07HJ7XF2F



They do indeed look similar. But i haven't used those. Just try them i guess.


----------



## jonathan c

ledzep said:


> It's these sort of posts I really don't want to see ... Somebody please buy it quick 😂


…the kind of post that you cannot ‘unsee’ 😳


----------



## ekolite

jonathan c said:


> …the kind of post that you cannot ‘unsee’ 😳


All Cocobola cup Grado.. a life goal of mine in the hopefully not too distant future


----------



## ledzep

jonathan c said:


> …the kind of post that you cannot ‘unsee’ 😳


Wife's gone to look at a new car today, something I have zero interest in and if she gets the one I've heard her talking to her friend about, then she'll never be able to talk about my headphone spending ever again 👍


----------



## Zaplanc

ledzep said:


> Wife's gone to look at a new car today, something I have zero interest in and if she gets the one I've heard her talking to her friend about, then she'll never be able to talk about my headphone spending ever again 👍


Wish you good luck with that....


----------



## ledzep

Dub + wood  + tubes and peace and quiet a fine afternoon combination of pure listening pleasure 👍


----------



## rocketron

I like you have no interest in cars.
Unfortunately it’s part of my work.
Can’t show to much because of obvious reasons.


----------



## rocketron

ledzep said:


> Dub + wood  + tubes and peace and quiet a fine afternoon combination of pure listening pleasure 👍


How are you finding the RS2?


----------



## ledzep

rocketron said:


> How are you finding the RS2?


Excellent, just been pad and tube rolling this afternoon with them. Looking for my next grado fix / project already and seeing as I've got a SR / PS / RS combo it's looking like a GS next.


----------



## rocketron

That’s great.
Do you find them more laid back than the PS500e and SR325?

I’m really enjoying the knock off GS with SR60 drivers.
The Rose wood cups less so.
The Rose wood have far too much bass at the moment and I need to retune them.
Less holes in the back of the driver and less damping .
I weigh each amount of damping I use with digital cartridge scales so I’m keeping a note of the different amounts make.
Can say for certain I have over done the Rose wood this time.

I have found a enjoyable difference going balanced on both sets.
More authority more control and sound stage gains.
The Questyle M15 GS cup combo is really good.
Amazing sound quality for not a lot of money.
The SR60 I picked up for £14.50 from eBay with a broken cable.
Complete bargain .

I hope you do a GS build I’m looking forward to it.
The only problem is the cups.
As I have said the earphonediy cups are a bit sketchy build wise.
They make up for it in the sound stakes and that’s all that matters.


----------



## jonathan c

It is that time again…


----------



## peterinvan

rocketron said:


> That’s great.
> Do you find them more laid back than the PS500e and SR325?
> 
> I’m really enjoying the knock off GS with SR60 drivers.
> ...


I successfully used micropore surgical tape to cover two out of the four holes I poked in my SR325is mod.  This tightened up the bass to where I wanted it.


----------



## quentinspriggs

jonathan c said:


> It is that time again…


Grado says to use a damp cloth


----------



## jonathan c

quentinspriggs said:


> Grado says to use a damp cloth


I dampen the cloth with Howard’s Feed-N-Wax 🤣.


----------



## ledzep

rocketron said:


> That’s great.
> Do you find them more laid back than the PS500e and SR325?
> 
> I’m really enjoying the knock off GS with SR60 drivers.
> ...


Yeah definitely more laid back than the 500's which I find work better with the magni 3+ or direct out of the M17 the top end of the 500's with stock pads I find a bit to much for me so I'm going to try out the bowls on them but I've got a pair of shipibo pads coming this week to try with them as well, the 325x work well with everything pretty much. They are all different but in a good way, which is the point otherwise we'd all have one pair 🤣, I'm just finding out what works best on what set up and genre of music. Yeah I'm still thinking of the GS from earphone DIY labs and trying out a selection of drivers, the cups depending on what they look like will more then likely be sanded down and ebony black stained, at that price I don't mind modding the drivers and everything else and having a good play with them, for the genuine grados I have no problem cutting the cables, changing gimbals and such but prefer to leave the drivers as stock, more fun times ahead 👍


----------



## gimmeheadroom

cfranchi said:


> I just realize that RS are on ears, I’m not so fond of. Also I believed that GS have better soundstage than HE6se, HE6se have very good imaging but not the widest soundstage.



All Grados are on-ears.


----------



## ledzep

quentinspriggs said:


> Grado says to use a damp cloth


I need to wear my glasses more, I thought you were having a glass of single malt and  a listen 🤣


----------



## gimmeheadroom

ledzep said:


> I need to wear my glasses more, I thought you were having a glass of single malt and  a listen 🤣


If not for the fact he reads the fine print on the Grado boxes, he was about to polish his cans with single malt. He takes them looking good that seriously.

But, fortunately, he realized that alcohol is not good for wood, all in time to avert a disaster!


----------



## jonathan c

gimmeheadroom said:


> If not for the fact he reads the fine print on the Grado boxes, he was about to polish his cans with single malt. He takes them looking good that seriously.
> 
> But, fortunately, he realized that alcohol is not good for wood, all in time to avert a disaster!


….and that Feed-N-Wax tastes like s##t…!


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jonathan c said:


> ….and that Feed-N-Wax tastes like s##t…!


That's cuz you didn't add salt and pepper!


----------



## jonathan c

gimmeheadroom said:


> All Grados are on-ears.


…except when one uses G-cushions.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jonathan c said:


> …except when one uses G-cushions.


Are they really that big?


----------



## jonathan c

gimmeheadroom said:


> Are they really that big?


Ask Johnny Holmes…😜


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jonathan c said:


> Ask Johnny Holmes…😜


Dead end


----------



## labrat

gimmeheadroom said:


> Are they really that big?


They are really that big. Really warm ear muffs! I don't use them much, they make much bass, soft, very bassy sound.


----------



## movinIron (Aug 20, 2022)

quentinspriggs said:


> Probably so, in pictures they look quite basic. Just maple, that's what I make syrup out of every year lol, not a very exotic wood.


I agree. Exotic woods are something to enjoy. Look and feel.
It‘s good, that put on the head, only sound and to a degree comfort is left.

But Guarneris and Stradivaris are made of spruce (top), ebony (fingerboard), palisander (neck) and mostly …maple (frame and bottom) for the sound.
Some say that Stradivaris sound special because of the woods lower material density.
But every instrument maker at that time had these woods on hands.
Some say there was a special drying process. But no, that times forced the people to use only 20 year stored (the drying process) wood instead of 30 - 35.
The truth is simply, Antonio Stradivari was an empirical scientist. He had an idea, what might affect the sound in which way and than - tested it. 
And he had an ear which tends slightly to sound coloration that sounds like eː (between e in ‚berry‘ and a in ‚air‘), with a preference for sound pressure in frequencies between 2 and 4 kHz. You will find the formants (sound coloration, harmonic waves) here, that’s why this is called ‘presence‘. Some were told to add 1kHz, some 5 kHz, not worth to quarrel about. Fact is in all definitions 2-4kHz are safely included. It is followed by the 4-6kHz range  which is named ‘brilliance‘ this is where the sibilants are at home. (There is no formant possible above 4 kHz. (Couldn’t resist.))
Now that we talked about the way old Antonio worked starting at 12 until he was 89(!), can you see any similarities to these Brooklyn guys named Joseph or John Grado?
Especially when looking for the the year ‘65 at the Grado timeline:
https://gradolabs.com/company/timeline


----------



## quentinspriggs

gimmeheadroom said:


> If not for the fact he reads the fine print on the Grado boxes, he was about to polish his cans with single malt. He takes them looking good that seriously.
> 
> But, fortunately, he realized that alcohol is not good for wood, all in time to avert a disaster!


no its because i was in an unfortunate case with them, and also the reason I have moved on to Bang and Olufsen


----------



## jonathan c

quentinspriggs said:


> no its because i was in an unfortunate case with them, and also the reason I have moved on to Bang and Olufsen


?😳


----------



## quentinspriggs

jonathan c said:


> ?😳


Yes


----------



## movinIron

quentinspriggs said:


> no its because i was in an unfortunate case with them, and also the reason I have moved on to Bang and Olufsen


Ya talkin' 'bout yer nu turntable, righ'?!


----------



## movinIron

Maybe they finally seen ‘sign o times‘ and decided to design a headphone amp?
🤔


----------



## quentinspriggs

movinIron said:


> Ya talkin' 'bout yer nu turntable, righ'?!


That would be nice but no. If a Beosound 2 or Edge goes on sale this Black Friday, that's what I'm getting.


----------



## ESL-1

jonathan c said:


> ….and that Feed-N-Wax tastes like s##t…!


Boy, I take a couple of weeks off and you guys are all over the place………

But having FUN!


----------



## lugnut

ESL-1 said:


> Boy, I take a couple of weeks off and you guys are all over the place………
> 
> But having FUN!


Man your not joking, I have had to double check a couple of times to make sure I'm in the Grado threads !


----------



## jonathan c

…definitely in the Grado thread… 

…a stellar pairing!! 🎼🥲🎵


----------



## quentinspriggs

jonathan c said:


> …definitely in the Grado thread… …a stellar pairing!! 🎼🥲🎵


damn I got to listen to one of those at CanJam Chicago, not sure why I don't have the icon, but I was not that impressed. It had a nice bass response, and had the nice sharpness I like with strings, and a wide stage but not  as good as the Arya. I was listening to Lindsey Stirling through a Benchmark HPA 4. And they were heavy, granted not as bad as the Spirit Valkeria.


----------



## David222

jonathan c said:


> …definitely in the Grado thread…
> 
> …a stellar pairing!! 🎼🥲🎵




Too bad it only comes in silver 😜😎


----------



## jonathan c

quentinspriggs said:


> damn I got to listen to one of those at CanJam Chicago, not sure why I don't have the icon, but I was not that impressed. It had a nice bass response, and had the nice sharpness I like with strings, and a wide stage but not  as good as the Arya. I was listening to Lindsey Stirling through a Benchmark HPA 4. And they were heavy, granted not as bad as the Spirit Valkeria.


_To my ears, _the Benchmark HPA-4 is extraordinarily clean & linear; but as a THX AAA amp, has serious weakness in ambience, cadence, soundstage. The PS2000e cannot pass through what is not there…


----------



## jonathan c

David222 said:


> Too bad it only comes in silver😜😎


…came 😢 in chromed finish…


----------



## ledzep (Aug 22, 2022)

David222 said:


> Too bad it only comes in silver 😜😎


Or smoked chrome 👍


Not as dark as that but still nice.


----------



## chezzer

Hi all, could anyone please tell me which is the most forward mid over ear Grado, thanks


----------



## gimmeheadroom

chezzer said:


> Hi all, could anyone please tell me which is the most forward mid over ear Grado, thanks


All Grados are on-ear.


----------



## chezzer

gimmeheadroom said:


> All Grados are on-ear.


I thought the likes of the GS2000e and the RS1x are considered over ear with the bigger earcups


----------



## lukipela

New gear day 😊


----------



## quentinspriggs

jonathan c said:


> _To my ears, _the Benchmark HPA-4 is extraordinarily clean & linear; but as a THX AAA amp, has serious weakness in ambience, cadence, soundstage. The PS2000e cannot pass through what is not there…


I see...


----------



## gimmeheadroom

chezzer said:


> I thought the likes of the GS2000e and the RS1x are considered over ear with the bigger earcups


All the pads fit all models of Grado but I don't know if the G-cushions are really fine as over ear or if @jonathan c was just busting my chops.


----------



## paraphernalia

chezzer said:


> Hi all, could anyone please tell me which is the most forward mid over ear Grado, thanks


Define "forward"


----------



## jonathan c

gimmeheadroom said:


> All the pads fit all models of Grado but I don't know if the G-cushions are really fine as over ear or if @jonathan c was just busting my chops.


…I don’t need to…you have the knack yourself…🐼🤣🤣🤣…


----------



## jonathan c

quentinspriggs said:


> I see...


…but cannot hear?…🤷🏻‍♂️😜


----------



## gimmeheadroom

paraphernalia said:


> Define "forward"


"Not backward or neutral"


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jonathan c said:


> …I don’t need to…you have the knack yourself…🐼🤣🤣🤣…



You lost me again


----------



## peterinvan (Aug 22, 2022)

gimmeheadroom said:


> All Grados are on-ear.


My experience is that Grados are designed as on ear for the express purpose of eliminating resonance or absorption by larger ear pads.

After some experimentation with larger pads on my SR325is, I go back to my new F pads (flat pads with the "petal shaped" cutout).  They position the drivers as close as possible to the ear.

I addressed most of the discomfort issues by installing a light weight "balanced" cable. 

The heavy Grado cable measures 0.5 ohms.  The Meze "silver" cable measures 0.6 ohms.  Not much difference in cable attenuation.


----------



## quentinspriggs

jonathan c said:


> …but cannot hear?…🤷🏻‍♂️😜


... the benchmark amp was built very well and the knob was nice. The sales rep made it seem like it had a lot of technology in it but I don't think it is worth 4k or whatever it is rather go B&O


----------



## jonathan c

peterinvan said:


> My experience is that Grados are designed as on ear for the express purpose of eliminating resonance or absorption by larger ear pads.


I agree with you vis-a-vis the Prestige and the Reference Series. For the Statement Series, the G-cushions are a deliberate choice by Grado to ‘match’ the drivers - and _vice versa._


----------



## David222 (Aug 22, 2022)

These 1949 RCA Victor "grey" glass ever so *slightly* "pull back" the reins on  RS1x - a  wonderful pairing    

I find myself often gravitating to the "G" pads - also highly enjoy the "f"s from time to time  - but as someone who seeks out Row A/Mezzanine at (many) live performances - the "G's" are my "seat" of choice for most listening sessions -- all highly personal, of course.  For sound-stage junkies, like me, the "G's" are a strong consideration to have in rotation. The "Gs" can afford  Grado enthusiast "best of both worlds" - an intimate (Grado) experience - without sacrificing depth/width.


----------



## quentinspriggs

David222 said:


> These 1949 RCA Victor "grey" glass ever so *slightly* "pull back" the reins on  RS1x - a  wonderful pairing
> 
> I find myself often gravitating to the "G" pads - also highly enjoy the "f"s from time to time  - but as someone who seeks out Row A/Mezzanine at (many) live performances - the "G's" are my "seat" of choice for most listening sessions -- all highly personal, of course.  For sound-stage junkies, like me, the "G's" are a strong consideration to have in rotation. The "Gs" can afford  Grado enthusiast "best of both worlds" - an intimate (Grado) experience - without sacrificing depth/width.


In my experience, F pads on rs1x is just abuse towards the headphone. Terrible pairing.


----------



## chezzer

Wow, I think i'll try another brand as it seems as if Grado's make people overly pedantic and obnoxious, the Grado fan club, the only place on headfi where they don't understand what mid forward means


----------



## quentinspriggs

chezzer said:


> Wow, I think i'll try another brand as it seems as if Grado's make people overly pedantic and obnoxious, the Grado fan club, the only place on headfi where they don't understand what mid forward means


Ok do that


----------



## lukipela

lukipela said:


> New gear day 😊


Made a nice discovery, seems like Blackstar drivers 😁


----------



## chezzer

quentinspriggs said:


> Ok do that


Ooooh careful, Mr Grado will kick you out the fan club for losing him customers


----------



## quentinspriggs

chezzer said:


> Ooooh careful, Mr Grado will kick you out the fan club for losing him customers


He doesn't like me anyways so don't really care


----------



## gimmeheadroom

chezzer said:


> Wow, I think i'll try another brand as it seems as if Grado's make people overly pedantic and obnoxious, the Grado fan club, the only place on headfi where they don't understand what mid forward means


You want headphones from a company that refuses to make headphones with a detachable cable, and _we're overly pedantic and obnoxious!?_


----------



## chezzer

gimmeheadroom said:


> You want headphones from a company that refuses to make headphones with a detachable cable, and _we're overly pedantic and obnoxious!?_


Not sure I see the relevance and equally unsure as to why you're on the Grado fan club forum if you don't like their headphones, I asked a genuine question
which I probably would have got more response and less emojis if I'd asked on mumsnet


----------



## ledzep

I'm old what's Mumsnet ?


----------



## ledzep

Just googled it 🤣


----------



## paraphernalia (Aug 23, 2022)

chezzer said:


> Wow, I think i'll try another brand as it seems as if Grado's make people overly pedantic and obnoxious, the Grado fan club, the only place on headfi where they don't understand what mid forward means


“I will not let anyone walk through my mind with their dirty feet.” 
Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## David222

quentinspriggs said:


> In my experience, F pads on rs1x is just abuse towards the headphone. Terrible pairing.



Well, I'm not certain it arrises to a "battery" standard   

The good news is you (apparently) have identified  the sound-signature you most enjoy and can keep driving to maximize against it with your pairings/chain.


----------



## jonathan c

chezzer said:


> Wow, I think i'll try another brand as it seems as if Grado's make people overly pedantic and obnoxious…


A bizarre criterion for choice of headphone 🤔😳❓…


----------



## quentinspriggs

jonathan c said:


> A bizarre criterion for choice of headphone 🤔😳❓…


----------



## chezzer

paraphernalia said:


> No you!


Amazing both childish and senseless all in just two words


quentinspriggs said:


>


Lucky you have emoji's, the difficulty to express your feelings without them in the real world must be brutal


----------



## gimmeheadroom

chezzer said:


> Not sure I see the relevance and equally unsure as to why you're on the Grado fan club forum if you don't like their headphones, I asked a genuine question
> which I probably would have got more response and less emojis if I'd asked on mumsnet








Anyway, the forums and this thread in particular are full of fun guys who enjoy cracking a joke. We haven't gotten a straight answer from our best pal @jonathan c in probably 5,000 pages of posts. So take it in the spirit intended, all in good fun.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jonathan c said:


> A bizarre criterion for choice of headphone 🤔😳❓…



Srsly? I was sure you chose Grados exactly for this reason


----------



## chezzer

gimmeheadroom said:


> Anyway, the forums and this thread in particular are full of fun guys who enjoy cracking a joke. We haven't gotten a straight answer from our best pal @jonathan c in probably 5,000 pages of posts. So take it in the spirit intended, all in good fun.


Yes, but you might think that in over 3000 pages there would be one person that might be able to answer a simple question based on experience, if I was 
able to actually audition every set of Grado headphones then I wouldn't have needed to come to the thread but more unfortunately than ever I don't have
that luxury, still if I want see a load pointless emojis I know where to come.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

chezzer said:


> Yes, but you might think that in over 3000 pages there would be one person that might be able to answer a simple question based on experience, if I was
> able to actually audition every set of Grado headphones then I wouldn't have needed to come to the thread but more unfortunately than ever I don't have
> that luxury, still if I want see a load pointless emojis I know where to come.


----------



## quentinspriggs

chezzer said:


> Yes, but you might think that in over 3000 pages there would be one person that might be able to answer a simple question based on experience, if I was
> able to actually audition every set of Grado headphones then I wouldn't have needed to come to the thread but more unfortunately than ever I don't have
> that luxury, still if I want see a load pointless emojis I know where to come.


They're all good


----------



## ESL-1

quentinspriggs said:


>


And this means what???
So informative, no.


----------



## quentinspriggs

ESL-1 said:


> And this means what???
> So informative, no.


Wasn't trying to be lol


----------



## ESL-1

ledzep said:


> Or smoked chrome 👍
> 
> Not as dark as that but still nice.


Here it is.  Formula F11 polish keeps them shiny new.


----------



## ledzep

ESL-1 said:


> Here it is.  Formula F11 polish keeps them shiny new.


Wax on wax off Daniel Son


----------



## ledzep

ESL-1 said:


> Here it is.  Formula F11 polish keeps them shiny new.


I bet my 500's would look good in black 🤔


----------



## Plautus001

chezzer said:


> Wow, I think i'll try another brand as it seems as if Grado's make people overly pedantic and obnoxious, the Grado fan club, the only place on headfi where they don't understand what mid forward means


Well, your tag fits... 

It is "cheezy" to start out on a forum and then try to offend the regular patrons of said forum. Individuals that do it usually leave in short order and not missed.

The respondent to your question wanted you to define what you call mid-forward because your definition may mean something different to others (not everyone on this forum is a professional).

I started working in the audio industry in 1985 and even audio professionals have trouble agreeing on exact terminology.

For example, by definition most Grado headphones are "mid-forward", but what i call too much is not enough for others.

Most of the members of this forum own and like Grado or they would not be here...

Providing feedback on a manufacturer's products is a valuable component of the successful many companies.


----------



## jonathan c

gimmeheadroom said:


> Srsly? I was sure you chose Grados exactly for this reason


….breaking the sound barrier….Grado or Gradon’t…. 👂or 🙉….


----------



## jonathan c

ledzep said:


> I bet my 500's would look good in black 🤔


That sounds like a new project for you…and no soldering required!…


----------



## jonathan c

chezzer said:


> Yes, but you might think that in over 3000 pages there would be one person that might be able to answer a simple question based on experience, if I was
> able to actually audition every set of Grado headphones then I wouldn't have needed to come to the thread but more unfortunately than ever I don't have
> that luxury, still if I want see a load pointless emojis I know where to come.


The question may be simple to state; the answer, being perceptual, not so. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## peterinvan (Aug 22, 2022)

chezzer said:


> Yes, but you might think that in over 3000 pages there would be one person that might be able to answer a simple question based on experience, if I was
> able to actually audition every set of Grado headphones then I wouldn't have needed to come to the thread but more unfortunately than ever I don't have
> that luxury, still if I want see a load pointless emojis I know where to come.


The Moon-Audio site includes a good overview of available Grados and their history. 

But they also come to the conclusion that it's very subjective as to which will match both your ears, and your choice of music.

https://www.moon-audio.com/brands/grado_labs.html


----------



## David222 (Aug 22, 2022)

Looks like we're in the presence of a thespian


----------



## David222

The PS500e + Hagerman Tuba    

Great enjoyment with these headphones - not so easy to find anymore - but well worth the time hunting a pair down.


----------



## jonathan c

It is a G-cushion (not G-string) night…


----------



## movinIron

jonathan c said:


> A bizarre criterion for choice of headphone 🤔😳❓…


But I think we are or in this case were a little.



chezzer said:


> Wow, I think i'll try another brand as it seems as if Grado's make people overly pedantic and obnoxious, the Grado fan club, the only place on headfi where they don't understand what mid forward means



To set the record straight, let’s use Head-Fis definition:
*Forward(ness) *- Similar to an aggressive sound, a sense of image being projected in front of the speakers and of music being forced upon the listener. Compare "Laid-back".

I need to admit, that I had a different understanding/wording before joining Head-Fi years ago. 
Used to call this In-The-Face, but this might be resulted from different native languages.

The problem is, that on Head-Fi and maybe especially here in the GFC! we are aware that even if definitions are set and exchanged, everyone has a different hearing, ear and brain.
None is better, none of minor value.
Two things we are aware. 
- There is no way to transfer your, let’s say ones, hearing experience using language. Will never be.
   So we constantly need to discuss, exchange. (One of the reasons the guys won’t get rid of me.)
- There is no way to describe a components (headphone, speaker, amp, DAP, …) sound completely in measurement(s). Will never be. As an EE by trade I have to say measurement is important. Especially for Quality Management (which starts in development, not at the end of production process). But it can only give you ideas, impressions and not to often, but sometimes these are completely wrong.

If you search mid-forwardness, you‘re in the right place.
Grado headphones are the most forward headphones of all.
If you are searching for audiophile phones. 
Curiosity might kill me some day, but I had several cheap pairs on my head that were slightly more…
forget about this. In every other way those make you throw them at the next wall.
The most forward Audeze I heard is the LCD-3, with HiFiMAN it’s the Arya. Both compared it‘s the Arya. None of them, no Sennheiser, Dan Clark, Focal, Stax, Fostex, …definitely no AKG, not even a Beyerdynamic can match an SR80e in terms of mid-forwardness. (The SR80x is great, but the e wins this special category in the upper mids)
Period.

Which one bests the others? Hard to say.
Some define the mid dynamics as forwardness criteria.
Half of them the speed of reaching the absolute volume of the single note.
Regarding the other half, half of them the speed a transient is build up.
Regarding the other half, half of them…
And there are those saying this or that is rubbish. 
I even met a guy who loved the short and hard roll off of the single note in his combination.

I think it‘s not necessary to find the minimicro slightly more forward Grado. If, try the RS1i.
(Only my impression, ymmv.)
To really carve it out you need an amp with the fitting talents, for example a Lake People/Violectric or Chord. For digital content the fitting dac. I wouldn’t try a Burr Brown if you‘re into forwardness, better ESS or maybe best Wolfson, but it depends on the make, not only the chip.

If you want to find out if you really like forwardness grab any Grado and you get an impression.
If you want to find out where you can go try these:
RS1e
Hemp
GS3000e (Can’t have any impression about the GS3000x yet. I’m shure it will be very different.)
I got the idea (might be wrong) that you won’t find the PS series as forward as the others.
they definitely are, but they have different characteristics.
The PS substracted these 3 are endpoints in a triangle of … soundings. Don’t have a better word yet. You will instantly hear that they are all Grados. But these are the most different. If you tell us what you think/like about these maybe we can help To find the specialist old or new in the Grado workd which might be your headphone.


----------



## jonathan c

⬆️ illustrates the point of post #55,891…


----------



## movinIron

quentinspriggs said:


> He doesn't like me anyways so don't really care


Don‘t think so. But I‘m still mad about that … support performance masterpiece.
The RS1-X isn‘t the cheapest thing to purchase. Why don‘t understand that someone can’t stand a visible imperfection on the product, take a minute to manually seek out a visually nicer pair, make the customer happy/avoid further re-/sending, possible bad critics, put the, for this customer, inadequate pair into the b-stack (someone will be happy about a 20$ discount) and have the remaining 3 of the 5 minutes per request a nice cup of coffee earned for the daily good deed…


----------



## quentinspriggs

movinIron said:


> Don‘t think so. But I‘m still mad about that … support performance masterpiece.
> The RS1-X isn‘t the cheapest thing to purchase. Why don‘t understand that someone can’t stand a visible imperfection on the product, take a minute to manually seek out a visually nicer pair, make the customer happy/avoid further re-/sending, possible bad critics, put the, for this customer, inadequate pair into the b-stack (someone will be happy about a 20$ discount) and have the remaining 3 of the 5 minutes per request a nice cup of coffee earned for the daily good deed…


Yep... Mr, Grado called me while I was working and claimed him and his employees didn't see anything. I guess when it comes off that will be the boiling point. Spent $35 just for that


----------



## movinIron

ledzep said:


> I bet my 500's would look good in black 🤔


If finished tell us how you managed it! 😃
(And I like emojis!)


----------



## movinIron

Uhm, Guys, regarding that there will be no more ‘on ear‘ PS next year, what do you think about a GH5 in metal?
Maybe based on the RS1-X and designed with the PS1 in mind?!


----------



## quentinspriggs

movinIron said:


> Uhm, Guys, regarding that there will be no more ‘on ear‘ PS next year, what do you think about a GH5 in metal?
> Maybe based on the RS1-X and designed with the PS1 in mind?!


That would be quite neat, I'm not the biggest fan of the hybrid designs, and that's where they're headed nowadays.


----------



## ledzep

movinIron said:


> Uhm, Guys, regarding that there will be no more ‘on ear‘ PS next year, what do you think about a GH5 in metal?
> Maybe based on the RS1-X and designed with the PS1 in mind?!


My question is will they be mid forward ?


----------



## paraphernalia (Aug 23, 2022)

movinIron said:


> But I think we are or in this case were a little.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not that he deserved such a thorough answer


----------



## paraphernalia (Aug 23, 2022)

movinIron said:


> Uhm, Guys, regarding that there will be no more ‘on ear‘ PS next year, what do you think about a GH5 in metal?
> Maybe based on the RS1-X and designed with the PS1 in mind?!



There won't be a PS500X?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

ledzep said:


> My question is will they be mid forward ?










paraphernalia said:


> There won't be a PS500X?



Just 5, and no X


----------



## ekolite (Aug 23, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> It is a G-cushion (not G-string) night…


Beautiful compact but big setup.  Those 3000e’s look smokin’ on there


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

movinIron said:


> Uhm, Guys, regarding that there will be no more ‘on ear‘ PS next year, what do you think about a GH5 in metal?
> Maybe based on the RS1-X and designed with the PS1 in mind?!



Agreed.
I would probably buy this GH5 to complement my GH family (GH1, GH2 and GH4 so far).


----------



## gimmeheadroom

ekolite said:


> Beautiful compact but big setup.  Those 3000e’s look smokin’ on there


On top of the Violectric, no. But when he puts them on his Quicksilver, yes, they smoke quite a lot. Hence their position safely back on top of the V200.


----------



## ekolite

gimmeheadroom said:


> On top of the Violectric, no. But when he puts them on his Quicksilver, yes, they smoke quite a lot. Hence their position safely back on top of the V200.


Beautiful amp.  I would date it!


----------



## joseph69 (Aug 23, 2022)

chezzer said:


> Hi all, could anyone please tell me which is the most forward mid over ear Grado, thanks


The older series Grado headphones are more mid forward than the newer. You would probably enjoy a series without a letter in front of the model number, or if you don't want to go that old, the (i) series Grado headphones are more mid forward as well. As far as "over ear" you'd need to go with a model like the GS or the PS (not including the PS500) which come stock with the G cushions which are over ear. I own the 325is (only model with both, i & s) and I find them mid forward and to have that raw, live in your face Grado sound which I enjoy very much.

EDIT: 
Also, any model Grado will accept S, L, F, which are on ear, or G cushions, which are over ear, but you may find there are pros & cons to changing cushions, especially if you go with the G cushions on certain models. This is all a matter of preference, though.





gimmeheadroom said:


> All Grados are on-ear.


Grado G cushions are over ear unless you have elephant ears.


----------



## rocketron

Talking of mid forward.
I took delivery of a pair of headphones for a friend this morning.
There not mid forward at all.
Think slightly laid back along the lines of Senns HD6—.

They are Astell & Kern T5P 2nd Generation.
A closed back easy to drive portable headphone.
I’m impressed with the sound.
High end not as shouty as Grado and not mid forward.
Low end is sumptuous and very deep.
Came with a lovely case and guess what?
A detachable cable that includes a S/E adapter.

Been playing them most of the day and got to say I’m enjoying them.
Pictures of them next to some others.
The Sennheiser HD800S is affectionately known as Darth Vader.
The AK T5P shall been known as Darth Vaders little brother 
Daft Helmet.
The knock GS3000e and Rose woods shall get some play time tonight.👍😀


----------



## jonathan c

ledzep said:


> My question is will they be mid forward ?


If they are ambidextrous with feet…⚽️ 🥅 😄


----------



## chezzer

joseph69 said:


> The older series Grado headphones are more mid forward than the newer. You would probably enjoy a series without a letter in front of the model number, or if you don't want to go that old, the (i) series Grado headphones are more mid forward as well. As far as "over ear" you'd need to go with a model like the GS or the PS (not including the PS500) which come stock with the G cushions which are over ear. I own the 325is (only model with both, i & s) and I find them mid forward and to have that raw, live in your face Grado sound which I enjoy very much.
> 
> EDIT:
> Also, any model Grado will accept S, L, F, which are on ear, or G cushions, which are over ear, but you may find there are pros & cons to changing cushions, especially if you go with the G cushions on certain models. This is all a matter of preference, though.
> ...


@joseph69, thank you so much for the in depth answer, I was looking at the GS2000E but may just bite the bullet for the 3000, anyway I appreciate your time.


----------



## ledzep (Aug 23, 2022)

@ rocketron A detachable cable you say,  what is this new phenomenon you speak of, is it some kind of witchcraft ?


----------



## chezzer

Plautus001 said:


> Well, your tag fits...
> 
> It is "cheezy" to start out on a forum and then try to offend the regular patrons of said forum. Individuals that do it usually leave in short order and not missed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply, my op was "Hi all, could anyone please tell me which is the most forward mid over ear Grado, thanks"
For which I got a barrage of unhelpful comments and a series of beyond pathetic emojis to the extent that my 11 year old daughter 
wouldn't even use, so, no, you won't miss me and I certainly won't miss you and professional or not the question was aimed at anyone
that might have experienced a lot of Grados as the person who gave me a clear answer has, the rest of the comments and silly little
childish emojis were unnecessary.


----------



## rocketron

ledzep said:


> A detachable cable you say,  what is this new phenomenon you speak of, is it some kind of witchcraft ?


😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂

I don’t know if it will ever catch on?
One problem I can see with this type of cable is you won’t be able to pull your car out of a ditch with it.

Maybe I should just keep a old Grado cable in the boot.
Just in case.


----------



## ESL-1

paraphernalia said:


> There won't be a PS500X?


I do think the PS500 will not be coming back in an x version.  Hang onto your 500 & 500e phones if you like.


----------



## ledzep

rocketron said:


> 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂
> 
> I don’t know if it will ever catch on?
> One problem I can see with this type of cable is you won’t be able to pull your car out of a ditch with it.
> ...


Yeah it's a passing phase, a one trick pony, a flash in the pan..... It will never fly.


----------



## rocketron

chezzer said:


> Thanks for your reply, my op was "Hi all, could anyone please tell me which is the most forward mid over ear Grado, thanks"
> For which I got a barrage of unhelpful comments and a series of beyond pathetic emojis to the extent that my 11 year old daughter
> wouldn't even use, so, no, you won't miss me and I certainly won't miss you and professional or not the question was aimed at anyone
> that might have experienced a lot of Grados as the person who gave me a clear answer has, the rest of the comments and silly little
> childish emojis were unnecessary.


Oh don’t feel like that.

Your more than welcome to the mid forward club.
I mean Grado club.
May I suggest you try a few different pairs before dropping big money on one pair.

Is there any dealers near you?


----------



## chezzer

rocketron said:


> Oh don’t feel like that.
> 
> Your more than welcome to the mid forward club.
> I mean Grado club.
> ...


No, I'm in London too and no one seems to stock the new range only the lower end types ie Richer sounds, do you know of somewhere please.


----------



## rocketron

ledzep said:


> Yeah it's a passing phase, a one trick pony, a flash in the pan..... It will never fly.


Do you really think so??

I remember thinking the same about a new thing called the inter web.

It now doesn’t seem to be doing too bad?


----------



## rocketron

chezzer said:


> No, I'm in London too and no one seems to stock the new range only the lower end types ie Richer sounds, do you know of somewhere please.


Ok .
Try Audio lounge.
Give Paul a ring and see if he can send some too you.
He’s a real nice guy and helpful.


----------



## paraphernalia

ESL-1 said:


> I do think the PS500 will not be coming back in an x version.  Hang onto your 500 & 500e phones if you like.


Why do you think that? I mean the 500e is already kinda toned down and has enough bass so maybe you are right. But to discontinue it totally would be a huge shame.


----------



## chezzer

rocketron said:


> Ok .
> Try Audio lounge.
> Give Paul a ring and see if he can send some too you.
> He’s a real nice guy and helpful.


Excellent, thank you


----------



## quentinspriggs

paraphernalia said:


> Why do you think that? I mean the 500e is already kinda toned down and has enough bass so maybe you are right. But to discontinue it totally would be a huge shame.


My sources told me there wasn't a while ago, they haven't been on the website for sometime.


----------



## paraphernalia (Aug 23, 2022)

chezzer said:


> you won't miss me



Seriously, you come on here without any user icon (usually not a good sign) and ask a question i didn't fully understand (mind you, we're not all native English speakers). So i asked for an explanation and you gave me a silly reply and then you complain about not being taken seriously and how awful the Grado community is. Entitled much?

To answer your question. I have the Grado White, they have the most mids of all my Grados. But they use G-cups which may or may not be what you are looking for. Other than that the PS500e are #2 for mids.


----------



## paraphernalia

quentinspriggs said:


> My sources told me there wasn't a while ago, they haven't been on the website for sometime.


That's really a shame. Hope mine will never break.

*Also in general, how do you guys feel about the new X line being the only Grado flavour available? What if someone wanted the exquisite and crazy treble of the SR325e in 10 years? Sooner or later the e series will be gone for good. They're already quite scarce on Ebay. It's hard to get any RS2e or PS500e or even any SR325e. Imagine how will it be in 10 years!*


----------



## rocketron

paraphernalia said:


> Seriously, you come on here without any user icon (usually not a good sign) and ask a question i didn't fully understand (mind you, we're not all native English speakers). So i asked for an explanation and you gave me a silly reply and then you complain about not being taken seriously and how awful the Grado community is. Entitled much?
> 
> To answer your question. I have the Grado White, they have the most mids of all my Grados. But they use G-cups which may or may not be what you are looking for. Other than that the PS500e are #2 for mids.


I think that was all he was asking about?

I use the standard Headfi icon of the Grado HF1 as I owned a pair for years and sadly miss them.

I would love to try the Grado White some day.

So shall we all have a big Grado hug and enjoy are various mid forward Grados.

I do wonder if Grado stop the PS line??
Maybe it’s not selling as well as hoped??


----------



## gimmeheadroom

ledzep said:


> Yeah it's a passing phase, a one trick pony, a flash in the pan..... It will never fly.


It can't fly, it's not detachable


----------



## jonathan c

rocketron said:


> 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂
> 
> I don’t know if it will ever catch on?
> One problem I can see with this type of cable is you won’t be able to pull your car out of a ditch with it.
> ...


I always thought that the unbraided Grado cables made _great _jumper cables for the car battery 🔋⚡️…


----------



## MaiLam

chezzer said:


> Excellent, thank you



Audio Sanctuary in the London/Surrey area an option too


----------



## quentinspriggs

paraphernalia said:


> That's really a shame. Hope mine will never break.
> 
> *Also in general, how do you guys feel about the new X line being the only Grado flavour available? What if someone wanted the exquisite and crazy treble of the SR325e in 10 years? Sooner or later the e series will be gone for good. They're already quite scarce on Ebay. It's hard to get any RS2e or PS500e or even any SR325e. Imagine how will it be in 10 years!*


IMO, I have it hard to find differences between 325x and PS500. There is not much difference except for a more open sound on the 500, and a surgical precision like imaging.


----------



## paraphernalia

quentinspriggs said:


> IMO, I have it hard to find differences between 325x and PS500. There is not much difference except for a more open sound on the 500, and a surgical precision like imaging.



Ok so the 325X might be a replacement for the PS500e. What about the 325e? Where is its replacement?


----------



## chezzer

paraphernalia said:


> Seriously, you come on here without any user icon (usually not a good sign) and ask a question i didn't fully understand (mind you, we're not all native English speakers). So i asked for an explanation and you gave me a silly reply and then you complain about not being taken seriously and how awful the Grado community is. Entitled much?
> 
> To answer your question. I have the Grado White, they have the most mids of all my Grados. But they use G-cups which may or may not be what you are looking for. Other than that the PS500e are #2 for mids.


What, a picture of a chair lets everyone know who you are, if you didn't understand my first question then you more than likely wouldn't have understood my answer, I respect the fact that English is not your first language but i'm just making a valid point, perhaps you could have said in the beginning "To answer your question. I have the Grado White, they have the most mids of all my Grados. But they use G-cups which may or may not be what you are looking for. Other than that the PS500e are #2 for mids."
To which i would have replied, thank you very much and FYI none of the previous posts were actually aimed at you so thank you for your answer.


----------



## paraphernalia (Aug 23, 2022)

Geekria 'Donut'-pads take the edge off trebly headphones like the SR325e.


----------



## chezzer

paraphernalia said:


> Yeah but obviously i didn't get what you meant by "forward". I still don't really know what it means in the context of a headphone. Do the Whites have more mids than my other Grados? Yes, they do. But are those mids "forward" or is there just more of them?
> 
> The icon is not about who you are, but accounts without any user picture are often very new and/or created to annoy people (like on Twitter or Reddit). But you seem to be new on the internet, so now you know.


The icon is not about who you are, but accounts without any user picture are often very new and/or created to annoy people (like on Twitter or Reddit). But you seem to be new on the internet, so now you know.
Wow, I'm the entitled one.
Thanks for letting me know but I wasn't asking, it's a shame that everyone in the world can't be as well trained on the internet as you and i'm so happy for you that your english has improved so much since my first post that you now seem to understand everything, you're right this internet thing is amazing. Would you question it if i asked for a bass heavy headphone or a headphone with excessive highs, the answer is NO


----------



## quentinspriggs

paraphernalia said:


> Ok so the 325X might be a replacement for the PS500e. What about the 325e? Where is its replacement?


Might be a blend, I have the orignal version. 325x has less treble than the 500, and maybe deeper bass. Just little things.


----------



## paraphernalia (Aug 23, 2022)

chezzer said:


> Wow, I'm the entitled one.


----------



## chezzer

Ah, you should just go to bed when your mum asks you to, happy listening old chap.


----------



## Luckyleo

quentinspriggs said:


> My sources told me there wasn't a while ago, they haven't been on the website for sometime.


they are officially discontinued.


----------



## ESL-1

paraphernalia said:


> Why do you think that? I mean the 500e is already kinda toned down and has enough bass so maybe you are right. But to discontinue it totally would be a huge shame.


I have a PS500e along with a number of other Grados.  In asking about it there does not seem to be any upcoming updates and with all the new models they probably decided to end the series. I for one would certainly be interested if they did decide to come out with a PS500x.

I guess time will tell,


----------



## Luckyleo

chezzer said:


> The icon is not about who you are, but accounts without any user picture are often very new and/or created to annoy people (like on Twitter or Reddit). But you seem to be new on the internet, so now you know.
> Wow, I'm the entitled one.
> Thanks for letting me know but I wasn't asking, it's a shame that everyone in the world can't be as well trained on the internet as you and i'm so happy for you that your english has improved so much since my first post that you now seem to understand everything, you're right this internet thing is amazing. Would you question it if i asked for a bass heavy headphone or a headphone with excessive highs, the answer is NO


It doesn't seem like you have a lot to contribute to this thread.  Seems almost troll like on your part.  ****BLOCKED****. BYE


----------



## paraphernalia

Luckyleo said:


> they are officially discontinued.


Boo-hoo!


----------



## quentinspriggs

paraphernalia said:


> Boo-hoo!


Get them while you can I suppose, even though I got mine for a little too mich than I was wanting.


----------



## paraphernalia

quentinspriggs said:


> Get them while you can I suppose, even though I got mine for a little too mich than I was wanting.


I got mine for 330 Euros two years ago.


----------



## chezzer

Luckyleo said:


> It doesn't seem like you have a lot to contribute to this thread.  Seems almost troll like on your part.  ****BLOCKED****. BYE


Blocked by who, try reading back


----------



## quentinspriggs

paraphernalia said:


> I got mine for 330 Euros two years ago.


Wow mine were 420 usd


----------



## ledzep

There's this on the bay of fleas, noticed his email address in the background might be up for a cheaper side deal.

Don't know what a harcase is though


----------



## jonathan c

ledzep said:


> There's this on the bay of fleas, noticed his email address in the background might be up for a cheaper side deal.
> 
> Don't know what a harcase is though


🤞 for those looking…. seller may drive a har bargain…😳🤣…


----------



## Plautus001

ledzep said:


> There's this on the bay of fleas, noticed his email address in the background might be up for a cheaper side deal.
> 
> Don't know what a harcase is though


A harcase is someone who does not listen... 😆 🤣 😂 😹


----------



## ekolite

Luckyleo said:


> It doesn't seem like you have a lot to contribute to this thread.  Seems almost troll like on your part.  ****BLOCKED****. BYE


How are you liking those 3000x buddy…


----------



## ESL-1

ledzep said:


> There's this on the bay of fleas, noticed his email address in the background might be up for a cheaper side deal.
> 
> Don't know what a harcase is though


HARD CASE


----------



## rocketron

Just looked on Grado web site and 4ourears.com and it does seem the PS line has gone.

I had the HF2 many years ago that went on to become the PS500.
Can’t say it was my favourite Grado.

If Grado have finished the PS line ?
I hope too high heavens they release a metal closed back that has the build quality,sound,detachable cable and feel of these 
Daft Helmet AK T5P 2nd Gen.

I had the semi closed Grado Bushmills and they weren’t exactly great.
I made a lovely profit on the Bushmills.
No point keeping a headphone if it’s not going to get used.

Did I mention the bass on the Daft Helmet is gosh just lovely.
Deep layered and forceful when needed.
I’m no bass head but these are tickling my fancy tonight.
These AK came from eBay .
I purchased them for a friend who’s away for a bit.
There condition is as good as new and a credit too there former keeper.
Paid £340 for these and I’m genuinely shocked how good they are.

With detachable cables and all.


----------



## ESL-1

*Pretty Pictures…. In production.*


----------



## jonathan c

ledzep said:


> There's this on the bay of fleas, noticed his email address in the background might be up for a cheaper side deal.


It could be worse…what if….  

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ekolite

rocketron said:


> Just looked on Grado web site and 4ourears.com and it does seem the PS line has gone.
> 
> I had the HF2 many years ago that went on to become the PS500.
> Can’t say it was my favourite Grado.
> ...


I agree the headphones look nice and the detachable cables look very high quality,  Grado making detachable cables for their headphones sounds like a last resort by now if sales start going south.  It’s been what over 30 years of Grado headphones with non detachable cables,  I think at this point they look at their detachable as their wireless models,  I guess you never know they may do it to speak to the masses but there are big advantages to having soldered in non detachable cables but seems to me most don’t look at it that way and complain about it more than anything,  I personally would like to start seeing the option for detachable and non detachable for all models,  you know Grado heads love tinkering with their sound and cables would be a fun fit with that pedigree.


----------



## ESL-1

rocketron said:


> Just looked on Grado web site and 4ourears.com and it does seem the PS line has gone.
> 
> I had the HF2 many years ago that went on to become the PS500.
> Can’t say it was my favourite Grado.
> ...


As to the Bushmills, they were mainly for the look and limited edition, not the cutting edge of Grado sound.  Congrats on the good investment & return.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jonathan c said:


> 🤞 for those looking…. seller may drive a har bargain…😳🤣…









ekolite said:


> I agree the headphones look nice and the detachable cables look very high quality,  Grado making detachable cables for their headphones sounds like a last resort by now if sales start going south.



But if you're in the south then it might be said


----------



## Luckyleo

ekolite said:


> How are you liking those 3000x buddy…


Hey now!  Out and about at the moment.  Will share some thoughts when I get home 

Leo


----------



## rocketron

ESL-1 said:


> As to the Bushmills, they were mainly for the look and limited edition, not the cutting edge of Grado sound.  Congrats on the good investment & return.


Too tell you the truth the minute the offer  came in at £700 more than I paid.
I immediately snatched them off the head of the 9 year old using them from his iPad.
I very delicately cleaned them and boxed them up like my life depended on it.😀

The Guy was a Bushmills collector.
Funny thing is not long after I came in to possession of a Bushmills turntable.
One of only 11 made.


----------



## ekolite

gimmeheadroom said:


> But if you're in the south then it might be said


Hehe… well that’s true


----------



## quentinspriggs

I do find it hard to believe that they are  not going to have a new limited edition coming out anytime soon because of all the updates on their signature products. I would definitely be in support of a new one and would probably buy it if they stop doing the hybrid/tribrid designs.


----------



## ekolite

quentinspriggs said:


> I do find it hard to believe that they are  not going to have a new limited edition coming out anytime soon because of all the updates on their signature products. I would definitely be in support of a new one and would probably buy it if they stop doing the hybrid/tribrid designs.


They probably will once hemp sells out


----------



## ledzep

rocketron said:


> Just looked on Grado web site and 4ourears.com and it does seem the PS line has gone.
> 
> I had the HF2 many years ago that went on to become the PS500.
> Can’t say it was my favourite Grado.
> ...


There you go again bragging about detachable cables 🙄


----------



## ledzep

jonathan c said:


> It could be worse…what if….  🤣🤣🤣


Gone on a mission to Mars


----------



## rocketron

ledzep said:


> Gone on a mission to Mars


😂😂😂😂
Lmao.


----------



## ekolite (Aug 23, 2022)

Along with my hemps There was one other headphone I could have lived with forever.  The Ultrasone performance series 880. Just one problem.  It had a single entry detachable cable in the left cup.  At higher volumes the left earcup sounded ever so slightly better than the right especially with bass and it bothered me.  If I could have gotten that headphone with a detachable l/r mod I probably would still be using them to this day.


----------



## Delmonaco

paraphernalia said:


> *Also in general, how do you guys feel about the new X line being the only Grado flavour available? What if someone wanted the exquisite and crazy treble of the SR325e in 10 years? Sooner or later the e series will be gone for good. They're already quite scarce on Ebay. It's hard to get any RS2e or PS500e or even any SR325e. Imagine how will it be in 10 years!*



I'm going through this feeling these days. Seriously thinking about getting a used 125e just to have the e-series as a back-up. What do you guys think of this model regarding the 80e? I have an 80e, 80x and 325x. And as much as I want to love the x-series, and the 325x being an amazing phone in extreme realism and tonal balance, the 80e continues to have a unique magic, very energetic and open. They nailed it so much in the 80e, I feel today. But it's certainly best to have several Grados and rotate between them.


----------



## ledzep

Seeing as I have no experience on the early models of the SR line which are the drivers to go for out of the 60 80 100 125 225 on all variations i / e / x etc. This is from a modding to wood cups point of view, as I intend to buy a selection to strip out the drivers.


----------



## rocketron

ledzep said:


> Seeing as I have no experience on the early models of the SR line which are the drivers to go for out of the 60 80 100 125 225 on all variations i / e / x etc. This is from a modding to wood cups point of view, as I intend to buy a selection to strip out the drivers.


I’m really impressed with the SR60 drivers in the Knock off GS.
Less so the SR 125 in the Rose woods.
Saying that those SR125 drivers have probably sat in a draw and various bags for over ten years.

I would say what ever turns up.
I have a very nice pair of SR125i headphones here if your interested ?


----------



## ekolite

Delmonaco said:


> I'm going through this feeling these days. Seriously thinking about getting a used 125e just to have the e-series as a back-up. What do you guys think of this model regarding the 80e? I have an 80e, 80x and 325x. And as much as I want to love the x-series, and the 325x being an amazing phone in extreme realism and tonal balance, the 80e continues to have a unique magic, very energetic and open. They nailed it so much in the 80e, I feel today. But it's certainly best to have several Grados and rotate between them.


80e was my first Grado.  Been a great 5 years overall.


----------



## quentinspriggs

Delmonaco said:


> I'm going through this feeling these days. Seriously thinking about getting a used 125e just to have the e-series as a back-up. What do you guys think of this model regarding the 80e? I have an 80e, 80x and 325x. And as much as I want to love the x-series, and the 325x being an amazing phone in extreme realism and tonal balance, the 80e continues to have a unique magic, very energetic and open. They nailed it so much in the 80e, I feel today. But it's certainly best to have several Grados and rotate between them.


As much as I like the Prestige Series, my favorite on ear Grado is GH3, superb...


----------



## gimmeheadroom

quentinspriggs said:


> As much as I like the Prestige Series, my favorite on ear Grado is GH3, superb...



All Grados are on-ear.


----------



## quentinspriggs

gimmeheadroom said:


> All Grados are on-ear.


I meant with flat pads lol


----------



## Plautus001

gimmeheadroom said:


> All Grados are on-ear, *except the ones that come with G-Cush... fixed that for you (c) Bcowen *


----------



## rocketron

Delmonaco said:


> I'm going through this feeling these days. Seriously thinking about getting a used 125e just to have the e-series as a back-up. What do you guys think of this model regarding the 80e? I have an 80e, 80x and 325x. And as much as I want to love the x-series, and the 325x being an amazing phone in extreme realism and tonal balance, the 80e continues to have a unique magic, very energetic and open. They nailed it so much in the 80e, I feel today. But it's certainly best to have several Grados and rotate between them.


We all start off thinking I might need a back up?
Few months later bloody Grado’s everywhere .


----------



## ESL-1

paraphernalia said:


> Ok so the 325X might be a replacement for the PS500e. What about the 325e? Where is its replacement?


No, the SR325x is the direct replacement for the SR325e.

There is no replacement in the works for the PS500 series.  Maybe that could change but as Grado is continuing moving forward on higher series is another possible indication it is not coming back.  I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Luckyleo

GS 3000x

I've had my pair of these headphones since Sunday.  I've never listened to any of the GS series headphones previously. So I can't comment on any differences between the e series and x series.   I want you to know what I'm comparing them to based on my past listening experiences.  I currently own the RS1x, RS1e, Hemp, SR80 (og), also own the Focal Clear (og) DCA Aeon2 open, DT 770, 880, 990, Senn 6xx, 560s, 660s, and a couple K701/702's. Using Roon to Bifrost2/64 to either the Jot2 or the Feliks Audio Espressivio (OTL).  When using the Valhalla2 (also OTL) I came to the conclusion that these two pieces of gear don't play well.

The tonal balance of these are amazing.  In the past, I've heard reviewers talk about Timbre and to be honest, I never really understood what they were talking about.  Now I do.  It's like everything is as it should be. All blended together perfectly  Tight bass, very substantial but not overpowering.  Fits perfectly with the rest of the tonality.  The deepest, and best bass I've heard from any Grado.  The highs are shimmering and sparkly (not sure if this makes sense).  I didn't have any ear bleeding highs or sibilance, but came close on some poorly recorded tracks.  Also, my hearing is that of a 68 year old, so maybe I'm missing that negative part of the highs, but either way, it's good for me. The sound stage is substantial both right to left, up and down, and forward to back.  I'm amazed at how much "air" I'm experiencing.

Comparing to the RS1x, it seems like a vail has been been lifted.  I've never heard anyone describe the RS1 as vailed, but in comparison to the 3000x it is, at least to my ears.  The 3000x's are not an incremental improvement over the RS1x.  Some say that the differences between the hemp and 325x, or the hemp and RS1x are incremental.  I've always thought that as well.   The 3000's blow them away. 

I'm so glad that I purchased these.  Have sold the Hemps, will be selling the rest of the Grado's,  keeping only the GS3000x and the RS1x.

Please remember I'm not a reviewer.  I don't know if anything I've said makes sense or is helpful.  Maybe.... LOL!  Also, as always YMMV!!!!!

Leo


----------



## ESL-1

BTW, even though I have been downsizing my collection I have no intentions of parting with my PS500e.

Should that possibly change I promise I will make mention here first.


----------



## rocketron

ESL-1 said:


> No, the SR325x is the direct replacement for the SR325e.
> 
> There is no replacement in the works for the PS500 series.  Maybe that could change but as Grado is continuing moving forward on higher series is another possible indication it is not coming back.  I hope I am wrong.


Looks like you might be right?

Wonder if Grado do a GS4000X with there new 52mm driver?
I say this as wasn’t the PS2000e more expensive than the GS3000e?
Surely Grado won’t want too miss out on the kilo buck market?


----------



## rocketron

Luckyleo said:


> GS 3000x
> 
> I've had my pair of these headphones since Sunday.  I've never listened to any of the GS series headphones previously. So I can't comment on any differences between the e series and x series.   I want you to know what I'm comparing them to based on my past listening experiences.  I currently own the RS1x, RS1e, Hemp, SR80 (og), also own the Focal Clear (og) DCA Aeon2 open, DT 770, 880, 990, Senn 6xx, 560s, 660s, and a couple K701/702's. Using Roon to Bifrost2/64 to either the Jot2 or the Feliks Audio Espressivio (OTL).  When using the Valhalla2 (also OTL) I came to the conclusion that these two pieces of gear don't play well.
> 
> ...


Good write up Leo.

Hope you enjoy them.
There a stunning looking headphone and I would love to try a pair one day.


----------



## ESL-1

Luckyleo said:


> GS 3000x
> 
> I've had my pair of these headphones since Sunday.  I've never listened to any of the GS series headphones previously. So I can't comment on any differences between the e series and x series.   I want you to know what I'm comparing them to based on my past listening experiences.  I currently own the RS1x, RS1e, Hemp, SR80 (og), also own the Focal Clear (og) DCA Aeon2 open, DT 770, 880, 990, Senn 6xx, 560s, 660s, and a couple K701/702's. Using Roon to Bifrost2/64 to either the Jot2 or the Feliks Audio Espressivio (OTL).  When using the Valhalla2 (also OTL) I came to the conclusion that these two pieces of gear don't play well.
> 
> ...


I had about a week with a pair on loan and I agree with your impressions.  It is quite an achievement.  Very transparent in my opinion and an overall neutral presentation but it will rock your socks.  Very spacious sound stage.  Looking forward to getting one to keep.  Once that happens I will probably rehome my 3000e which still sounds great but loses in the comparison.  They are different enough that you might still hold on to the    3000e to run when not listening to the 3000x, I feel that they can coexist if your wallet can support both.

Looking forward to more early adopters and their sonic impressions.

All FUN for sure.


----------



## quentinspriggs

I noticed that timbre thing when I went from my headphones to speakers. Everything was just more realistic and vibrant sounding.


----------



## Shane D

Luckyleo said:


> GS 3000x
> 
> I've had my pair of these headphones since Sunday.  I've never listened to any of the GS series headphones previously. So I can't comment on any differences between the e series and x series.   I want you to know what I'm comparing them to based on my past listening experiences.  I currently own the RS1x, RS1e, Hemp, SR80 (og), also own the Focal Clear (og) DCA Aeon2 open, DT 770, 880, 990, Senn 6xx, 560s, 660s, and a couple K701/702's. Using Roon to Bifrost2/64 to either the Jot2 or the Feliks Audio Espressivio (OTL).  When using the Valhalla2 (also OTL) I came to the conclusion that these two pieces of gear don't play well.
> 
> ...


Now you Really have me thinking about it! But SO expensive in Canada..


----------



## j0val

Luckyleo said:


> GS 3000x
> 
> I've had my pair of these headphones since Sunday.  I've never listened to any of the GS series headphones previously. So I can't comment on any differences between the e series and x series.   I want you to know what I'm comparing them to based on my past listening experiences.  I currently own the RS1x, RS1e, Hemp, SR80 (og), also own the Focal Clear (og) DCA Aeon2 open, DT 770, 880, 990, Senn 6xx, 560s, 660s, and a couple K701/702's. Using Roon to Bifrost2/64 to either the Jot2 or the Feliks Audio Espressivio (OTL).  When using the Valhalla2 (also OTL) I came to the conclusion that these two pieces of gear don't play well.
> 
> ...



Great review. I’m hoping to get the gs3000x in the near future. How’s the weight in comparison to the RS1x?


----------



## movinIron

ekolite said:


> Along with my hemps There was one other headphone I could have lived with forever.  The Ultrasone performance series 880. Just one problem.  It had a single entry detachable cable in the left cup.  At higher volumes the left earcup sounded ever so slightly better than the right especially with bass and it bothered me.  If I could have gotten that headphone with a detachable l/r mod I probably would still be using them to this day.


Not to complicated. It’s just 3 Phillips screws, a little Dremel time, soldering and yes, gluing.


----------



## Luckyleo

j0val said:


> Great review. I’m hoping to get the gs3000x in the near future. How’s the weight in comparison to the RS1x?


Well, i don't have the specs from Grado in front of me.  The 3000x is definitely heavier, but I've worn them for 3-5 hours at a time, continuously without any problems.  The headband on the 3000x is a bit wider than the Prestige or Reference series and maybe this has a beneficial impact.

Leo


----------



## movinIron

ESL-1 said:


> BTW, even though I have been downsizing my collection I have no intentions of parting with my PS500e.
> 
> Should that possibly change I promise I will make mention here first.


Sorry, can‘t give you a like on this.
Downsizing?


----------



## peterinvan

movinIron said:


> Not to complicated. It’s just 3 Phillips screws, a little Dremel time, soldering and yes, gluing.


No glue for me!  I want to be able to open them easily later.  

I used a little Blue Tac to seal and tighten up the cups on my SR325is after I did the cable sockets.  Nice tight seal.


----------



## oryan_dunn

If you're still looking for the e series, there are a few out there, Grado still has the SR325e and RS2e https://4ourears.com/collections/clearance, and Moon has the RS2e and the GS e lineup https://www.moon-audio.com/brands/grado_labs.html


----------



## ESL-1

movinIron said:


> Sorry, can‘t give you a like on this.
> Downsizing?


Unfortunately, as in I have too much “Stuff”, good stuff but just too much.  Not the only collecting I have done either so I have been also downsizing my other large hobby collecting.  
  “It’s a mean world sometimes”

Here’s a bit of two main ones but not the only ones.  Time for me to get strong.


----------



## David222

Luckyleo said:


> GS 3000x
> 
> I've had my pair of these headphones since Sunday.  I've never listened to any of the GS series headphones previously. So I can't comment on any differences between the e series and x series.   I want you to know what I'm comparing them to based on my past listening experiences.  I currently own the RS1x, RS1e, Hemp, SR80 (og), also own the Focal Clear (og) DCA Aeon2 open, DT 770, 880, 990, Senn 6xx, 560s, 660s, and a couple K701/702's. Using Roon to Bifrost2/64 to either the Jot2 or the Feliks Audio Espressivio (OTL).  When using the Valhalla2 (also OTL) I came to the conclusion that these two pieces of gear don't play well.
> 
> ...




This is great, Leo... Thanks for the early impressions!!  Sounds like an incredible headphone - lucky you


----------



## Delmonaco

rocketron said:


> We all start off thinking I might need a back up?
> Few months later bloody Grado’s everywhere .



I think this message makes sense.


----------



## jonathan c

gimmeheadroom said:


> All Grados are on-ear.


“Read my lips: no non-detachable cables!”


----------



## David222

jonathan c said:


> “Read my lips: no non-detachable cables!”



I want you to listen to me. I'm going to say this again: I did not have detachable relations with that headphone, Miss Grado.


----------



## jonathan c

Luckyleo said:


> GS 3000x
> 
> I've had my pair of these headphones since Sunday.  I've never listened to any of the GS series headphones previously. So I can't comment on any differences between the e series and x series.   I want you to know what I'm comparing them to based on my past listening experiences.  I currently own the RS1x, RS1e, Hemp, SR80 (og), also own the Focal Clear (og) DCA Aeon2 open, DT 770, 880, 990, Senn 6xx, 560s, 660s, and a couple K701/702's. Using Roon to Bifrost2/64 to either the Jot2 or the Feliks Audio Espressivio (OTL).  When using the Valhalla2 (also OTL) I came to the conclusion that these two pieces of gear don't play well.
> 
> ...


You are not a reviewer! You are better! A live person who: spent hard-earned money on an elite headphone, says what he hears without BS, gets the essence of his experience across! I have learned from your thoughts - thank you Leo.


----------



## Plautus001

jonathan c said:


> You are not a reviewer! You are better! A live person who: spent hard-earned money on an elite headphone, says what he hears without BS, gets the essence of his experience across! I have learned from your thoughts - thank you Leo.





Luckyleo said:


> GS 3000x
> 
> I've had my pair of these headphones since Sunday.  I've never listened to any of the GS series headphones previously. So I can't comment on any differences between the e series and x series.   I want you to know what I'm comparing them to based on my past listening experiences.  I currently own the RS1x, RS1e, Hemp, SR80 (og), also own the Focal Clear (og) DCA Aeon2 open, DT 770, 880, 990, Senn 6xx, 560s, 660s, and a couple K701/702's. Using Roon to Bifrost2/64 to either the Jot2 or the Feliks Audio Espressivio (OTL).  When using the Valhalla2 (also OTL) I came to the conclusion that these two pieces of gear don't play well.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with Jonathan

You have articulated your thoughts effectively and provided a vivid description of how the GS3000X performs.  

I have to hide my wallet, so thanks for that... 😆 🤣


----------



## jonathan c (Aug 24, 2022)

j0val said:


> Great review. I’m hoping to get the gs3000x in the near future. How’s the weight in comparison to the RS1x?


Even if the GS3000x weight > RS1x weight, the GS3000x headband front/back depth > the RS1x headband front/back depth. The greater surface area => greater weight distribution. This could mean lower ‘effective’ weight.


----------



## uncletim

Is the 3000x cable the same as the RS1x? I tried to audition the RS1x and that cable was so goofy I couldn’t take them seriously. Definitely going to try and hear the 3000x


----------



## tombrisbane

ESL-1 said:


> They are different enough that you might still hold on to the 3000e to run when not listening to the 3000x, I feel that they can coexist if your wallet can support both.


As someone not really wanting to drop another few thousand on the X’s are you please able to describe the main differences?  I’ll no doubt grab the X’s, but like to think I may hold out for a few months


----------



## j0val

Luckyleo said:


> Well, i don't have the specs from Grado in front of me.  The 3000x is definitely heavier, but I've worn them for 3-5 hours at a time, continuously without any problems.  The headband on the 3000x is a bit wider than the Prestige or Reference series and maybe this has a beneficial impact.
> 
> Leo


Good to hear. My RS1x is incredibly light, so I guess there’s room to spare. Thanks.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

uncletim said:


> Is the 3000x cable the same as the RS1x? I tried to audition the RS1x and that cable was so goofy I couldn’t take them seriously. Definitely going to try and hear the 3000x



To that question I would add, is it detachable? 

Anyway, if you think an RS1X cable is goofy, try a Hifiman cable. Once you see the used catheters they're shipping as headphone cables, most other cables won't bother you anymore after that. Well, except if they're not detachable


----------



## PANURUS (Aug 24, 2022)

The PS500E has a cable with 8 conductors.
I changed this cable for the PS2000E one with 12 conductors cable.
The results is a refined sound with a little more dynamic and space.
I am delighted with the result and since 3  years, I hesitated to buy the PS500E Located in the showroom of my friend for spare parts.

Last week, I noticed that the GS3000X is equipped with super annealed copper 12-conductor cable with less impurity.
I decided to modify a second PS500E but this time by replacing its cable with these one.
The modification will be done at the importer of the Bénélux.

I think I will not be disappointed with the result.
It will be my PS500X until Grado makes one.


----------



## ledzep

PANURUS said:


> The PS500E has a cable with 8 conductors.
> I changed this cable for the PS2000E one with 12 conductors cable.
> The results is a refined sound with a little more dynamic and space.
> I am delighted with the result and since 3  years, I hesitated to buy the PS500E Located in the showroom of my friend for spare parts.
> ...


If I'd have known this i could have used the cables off the 500 and RS2E and made a 16 core cable to use with the 500's, I really need to do my research better before I start to mod stuff.


----------



## rocketron

Please.


----------



## quentinspriggs

ledzep said:


> If I'd have known this i could have used the cables off the 500 and RS2E and made a 16 core cable to use with the 500's, I really need to do my research better before I start to mod stuff.


I don't think thickness of a cable has a dramatic affect on the sound...


----------



## Stevko

my old 325 with thin cable sound amazing...


----------



## quentinspriggs

My arya cable is way thinner and smash the Grados too


----------



## ledzep

2 Awg battery cable 8 core style, I'm expecting good things 👍


----------



## rocketron

That’s the cable Grado are going to use on the next PS line.
Still won’t be detachable.🙄


----------



## ledzep

quentinspriggs said:


> My arya cable is way thinner and smash the Grados too


Well if your goimg to smash your grados can I have the drivers please 👍


----------



## ledzep

rocketron said:


> That’s the cable Grado are going to use on the next PS line.
> Still won’t be detachable.🙄


But the money from the wallets will be


----------



## ledzep

Has anyone removed the coating off the 325's


----------



## jonathan c

ledzep said:


> Has anyone removed the coating off the 325's


…it’s probably non-detachable 😂😂😂


----------



## ledzep

jonathan c said:


> …it’s probably non-detachable 😂😂😂


🙄


----------



## ledzep

jonathan c said:


> …it’s probably non-detachable 😂😂😂


As long as it's not mid forward coating it should be ok


----------



## quentinspriggs

ledzep said:


> Has anyone removed the coating off the 325's


Yes mine is back to the normal wire


----------



## ledzep

quentinspriggs said:


> Yes mine is back to the normal wire


I mean the cups


----------



## rocketron

ledzep said:


> Has anyone removed the coating off the 325's


Maybe sand blasting ?

Make your own Blue Peter sand tumbler?
Old paint tin some threaded rod and a drill.
Put sand in the tin and one cup at a time.
Rotate slowly with the drill and see if that takes the coating off?


----------



## ledzep

I might attach a sanding disc to the wife's peloton, oh no that's no good since it became a clothes horse after a week of use 🤣


----------



## ledzep

rocketron said:


> Maybe sand blasting ?
> 
> Make your own Blue Peter sand tumbler?
> Old paint tin some threaded rod and a drill.
> ...


I don't have any washing up liquid bottles or sticky back plastic


----------



## ESL-1

tombrisbane said:


> As someone not really wanting to drop another few thousand on the X’s are you please able to describe the main differences?  I’ll no doubt grab the X’s, but like to think I may hold out for a few months


If you hold out to then get the GS3000x you will have spent your money wisely in my opinion.  Although I only had the 3000x on loan for about a week but I can say for my ears that although the 3000e is excellent the 3000x definitely is my preference.  Very neutral, natural with excellent detail and refinement.  I have a GS3000e and as much as I still like it I will probably look 👀 to sell that as I plan to get the x.  

I think the new GS3000x and the PS2000e I already own would keep my love for Grados very happy even if I did not have any other Grados.  I do have more than a few Grados at the moment and other than eventually rehoming the 3000e I am not contemplating moving any of them.


----------



## rocketron

ledzep said:


> I might attach a sanding disc to the wife's peloton, oh no that's no good since it became a clothes horse after a week of use 🤣


😂😂😂

Of course it might sound better once being in the Blue Peter sand tumbler if you use audiophile sand and a tin with a detachable lid?

Failing that is there a anodising work shop near you?
They could dip them and coat them black or any colour you want.


----------



## quentinspriggs

Someone had mentioned here that the RS1x is really similar to the GS3000e. I do not like the RS1x because of its tricky wood and durability problems . I feel like they had to do quite a change to make the 3000x different from the e version otherwise they would be close to the same. Also IMO, the new X version of some peoples impressions sounds like a blend of the 2000e because it was the one that had a bit more body and bass to it. Maybe the new metal interior is paying off?


ESL-1 said:


> If you hold out to then get the GS3000x you will have spent your money wisely in my opinion.  Although I only had the 3000x on loan for about a week but I can say for my ears that although the 3000e is excellent the 3000x definitely is my preference.  Very neutral, natural with excellent detail and refinement.  I have a GS3000e and as much as I still like it I will probably look 👀 to sell that as I plan to get the x.
> 
> I think the new GS3000x and the PS2000e I already own would keep my love for Grados very happy even if I did not have any other Grados.  I do have more than a few Grados at the moment and other than eventually rehoming the 3000e I am not contemplating moving any of them.


----------



## ESL-1 (Aug 24, 2022)

quentinspriggs said:


> Someone had mentioned here that the RS1x is really similar to the GS3000e. I do not like the RS1x because of its tricky wood and durability problems . I feel like they had to do quite a change to make the 3000x different from the e version otherwise they would be close to the same. Also IMO, the new X version of some peoples impressions sounds like a blend of the 2000e because it was the one that had a bit more body and bass to it. Maybe the new metal interior is paying off?


Not being an engineer but I am positive that the metal insert is definitely part of the sonic change.  IMHO I feel the RS1x does not resemble the GS3000e, I have both and are fully broken in so I am not expecting that to change.  The x series has certainly proven very popular but the GS3000x is way different, it is at a whole other level in sound, performance and of course price range.


----------



## jonathan c

ledzep said:


> I might attach a sanding disc to the wife's peloton, oh no that's no good since it became a clothes horse after a week of use 🤣


…not a headphone stand?…


----------



## quentinspriggs

ESL-1 said:


> Not being an engineer I am positive that the metal insert is definitely part of the sonic change.  IMHO I feel the RS1x does not resemble the GS3000e, I have both and are fully broken in so I am not expecting that to change.  The x series has certainly proven very popular but the GS3000x is way different, it is at a whole other level in sound, performance and of course price range.


Interesting findings... I was gonna buy a B&O system now my mind is changing 🤔


----------



## ledzep

jonathan c said:


> …not a headphone stand?…


Not enough space 🤣


----------



## jonathan c

quentinspriggs said:


> Someone had mentioned here that the RS1x is really similar to the GS3000e. I do not like the RS1x because of its tricky wood and durability problems . I feel like they had to do quite a change to make the 3000x different from the e version otherwise they would be close to the same. Also IMO, the new X version of some peoples impressions sounds like a blend of the 2000e because it was the one that had a bit more body and bass to it. Maybe the new metal interior is paying off?


•  I have both RS-1x and GS3000e. Both are well broken in. There _is_ sonic overlap between the two: I would hardly call them ‘really similar’. I have posted a while ago that I felt that one could get a _substantial _percentage of the GS3000e performance in the RS-1x at roughly 40% of the price of the GS3000e.
•  That relative performance percentage will come down vs the GS3000x due to the changes / improvements in the latter.
•  Based on my familiarity with the sound from the GS3000e (and from the PS2000e) and on the _insightful comments _by @Luckyleo, I feel ‘compelled’ (= ‘I want’) to get the GS3000x… 🤔😏🤩…


----------



## jonathan c

ledzep said:


> Not enough space 🤣


Leave the hps on the Peloton…additional exercise to get to the Peleton for a hp change…🥵🤣☑️


----------



## peterinvan

Stevko said:


> my old 325 with thin cable sound amazing...


After modding my SR325is, I saved 2.9 oz (82gm).
Meze balanced 4.4mm is 26 gm (0.9oz)
Meze cable is 108 gm (3.8 oz)


----------



## ledzep

So after repairing my friends mackintosh amp he offered my a nice new pair of 325x's instead of the £100 I was going to charge him, need to have a think on what to do with them once I've stripped them down fully tomorrow 🤔

Box fresh prepare to meet thy doom !


----------



## Luckyleo

ledzep said:


> So after repairing my friends mackintosh amp he offered my a nice new pair of 325x's instead of the £100 I was going to charge him, need to have a think on what to do with them once I've stripped them down fully tomorrow 🤔
> 
> Box fresh prepare to meet thy doom !


Wow!  You either do GREAT work, or you have a GREAT friend!

Enjoy

Leo


----------



## ESL-1

peterinvan said:


> After modding my SR325is, I saved 2.9 oz (82gm).
> Meze balanced 4.4mm is 26 gm (0.9oz)
> Meze cable is 108 gm (3.8 oz)


Try the headband next, use light weight rubber bands to keep the cups aligned with your ears.  No hotspots on your noggin.  

Then again, maybe not.

Enjoy


----------



## MaiLam

When my Grados start to feel a bit heavy I take them off and simply imagine another pair in their place. Very lightweight solution, but the sound quality does suffer somewhat


----------



## ledzep

Luckyleo said:


> Wow!  You either do GREAT work, or you have a GREAT friend!
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Leo


He's alright I guess and I've saved him quite a bit on the fault find and repair not to mention shipping both ways.
Then I get home and find the first shipment from shipibo has arrived for the 500e's ... Turned out to be  a good day 👍


----------



## gimmeheadroom (Aug 24, 2022)

quentinspriggs said:


> I don't think thickness of a cable has a dramatic affect on the sound...



You probably never tried strangling people with different kinds of headphone cables. Because I assure you, what you said is just wrong.



MaiLam said:


> When my Grados start to feel a bit heavy I take them off and simply imagine another pair in their place. Very lightweight solution, but the sound quality does suffer somewhat



He ain't heavy, he's your brother's Grado..


----------



## ledzep

gimmeheadroom said:


> You probably never tried strangling people with different kinds of headphone cables. Because I assure you, what you said is just wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> He ain't heavy, he's your brother's Grado..


It ain't heavy grados been in my wallet


----------



## Delmonaco

ledzep said:


> So after repairing my friends mackintosh amp he offered my a nice new pair of 325x's instead of the £100 I was going to charge him, need to have a think on what to do with them once I've stripped them down fully tomorrow 🤔
> 
> Box fresh prepare to meet thy doom !



What a great friend. They are fantastic! Dangerous, I would say, that you cannot go back. Enjoy!


----------



## jonathan c

MaiLam said:


> When my Grados start to feel a bit heavy I take them off and simply imagine another pair in their place. Very lightweight solution, but the sound quality does suffer somewhat


You need to practice THIS:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...plus-comparisons-reviews.939901/post-16627474


----------



## jonathan c

MaiLam said:


> When my Grados start to feel a bit heavy I take them off and simply imagine another pair in their place. Very lightweight solution, but the sound quality does suffer somewhat


Grados feeling heavy!?…🤔🤨…even the PS2000e feels good…


----------



## jonathan c (Aug 24, 2022)

This one is for @Shane D ; a joyous combination ! 


[His enthusiasm for GH2 sparked my curiosity a while ago…]


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


> This one is for @Shane D ; a joyous combination ! [His enthusiasm for GH2 sparked my curiosity a while ago…]


Sweet pic!

Just imagine the Cocobolo trifecta:
1) GS3000e's
2) GH2's
3) GS3000x's

Ooooooh...


----------



## Delmonaco

jonathan c said:


> This one is for @Shane D ; a joyous combination ! [His enthusiasm for GH2 sparked my curiosity a while ago…]



I have a dream. A dream of a GH2x.


----------



## quentinspriggs

Delmonaco said:


> I have a dream. A dream of a GH2x.


Oh please LE have the best value


----------



## jonathan c

Delmonaco said:


> I have a dream. A dream of a GH2x.


That would be phenomenal: an RS-1x that is all cocobolo 🥲💭💭💭🌈🌈🌈…


----------



## jonathan c (Aug 24, 2022)

Delmonaco said:


> I have a dream. A dream of a GH2x.


…where headphones ARE judged by the colour of their cocobolo and by the contents of their character sound…😀


----------



## jonathan c

Shane D said:


> Sweet pic!
> 
> Just imagine the Cocobolo trifecta:
> 1) GS3000e's
> ...


Better than a Stanley Cup ‘hat trick’ 😅😅😂


----------



## Delmonaco

jonathan c said:


> That would be phenomenal: an RS-1x that is all cocobolo 🥲💭💭💭🌈🌈🌈…





jonathan c said:


> …where headphones ARE judged by the colour of the cocobolo and by the contents of their character sound…😀


----------



## qua2k

Delmonaco said:


> I have a dream. A dream of a GH2x.


I guess you could driver swap a rs2x and a GH2. Older cable is better anyway imo


----------



## ESL-1 (Aug 24, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> That would be phenomenal: an RS-1x that is all cocobolo 🥲💭💭💭🌈🌈🌈…


Ah, the mystery of the SQ of that change….Hmmn, has Sherlock left the building?

Trip to the pharmacy for some enhancement…..


----------



## ESL-1 (Aug 24, 2022)

ledzep said:


> 2 Awg battery cable 8 core style, I'm expecting good things 👍


Actually you would do better with a reverse angle for each strand and to hand paint the insulation blue to cut down on any brightness sneaking in.
You will not believe the result after you finalize it by burning it in with two weeks in the desert 🌵 🌞 sun


----------



## David222

The PS500e this evening with "f" pads. Nothing but  with the Lyr 3


----------



## jonathan c

David222 said:


> The PS500e this evening with "f" pads. Nothing but with the Lyr 3


…wait until you try RS-1x with dual Ken-Rad 6C5 s…..😳->🥲->🤣->🤪…


----------



## David222

jonathan c said:


> …wait until you try RS-1x with dual Ken-Rad 6C5 s…..😳->🥲->🤣->🤪…



Our friends across the pond were unfortunaly not in possession of any Ken-Rad (metal column/base).  I was able to pick up a quad of GECs - will look elsewhere for the KRs


----------



## ESL-1

David222 said:


> The PS500e this evening with "f" pads. Nothing but with the Lyr 3


I most often run the flats on my PS500e with visits to the L cushions on occasion.


----------



## ESL-1

Shane D said:


> Sweet pic!
> 
> Just imagine the Cocobolo trifecta:
> 1) GS3000e's
> ...


Looks, sound & great value…..


----------



## ekolite

Luckyleo said:


> GS 3000x
> 
> I've had my pair of these headphones since Sunday.  I've never listened to any of the GS series headphones previously. So I can't comment on any differences between the e series and x series.   I want you to know what I'm comparing them to based on my past listening experiences.  I currently own the RS1x, RS1e, Hemp, SR80 (og), also own the Focal Clear (og) DCA Aeon2 open, DT 770, 880, 990, Senn 6xx, 560s, 660s, and a couple K701/702's. Using Roon to Bifrost2/64 to either the Jot2 or the Feliks Audio Espressivio (OTL).  When using the Valhalla2 (also OTL) I came to the conclusion that these two pieces of gear don't play well.
> 
> ...


You have inspired me to save up for ‘em. Cannot think of a higher praise that that.  Your write-up was excellent.  I heard some dead last night too with some Dozin’ at the Knick fun later tonight as well.  Thanks for the inspiration,

- Joe


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Luckyleo said:


> Wow!  You either do GREAT work, or you have a GREAT friend!
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Leo



Why either ... or ...?
Probably both.

@ledzep: I hope you will enjoy your new 325X as much as I enjoy my new 325e.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Delmonaco said:


> I have a dream. A dream of a GH2x.



I like your dream .... even my dream would be slightly different .... a dream of a GH1X.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

qua2k said:


> I guess you could driver swap a rs2x and a GH2. Older cable is better anyway imo



Yesterday I had the possibility to listen to a RS-2X for a short time.
I am in love with this headphone now, really fantastic sound.
But not sure how it would sound after a driver swap with a GH2.
Someone should maybe try to find out.


----------



## ledzep

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Why either ... or ...?
> Probably both.
> 
> @ledzep: I hope you will enjoy your new 325X as much as I enjoy my new 325e.


Already have a pair, these are purely to strip down and wood the drivers customise the aluminium cups and install new drivers either turb x or epsilon P1's hopefully with aluminium driver sleeves.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

I was surprised to see that the SR325e cups are not full aluminium but a hybrid from aluminium and plastic.
Until now I thought they are pure aluminium.
Is this the case with all the SR325 versions from the beginning until the newest X version?

And they even have a serial number which I thought only starts with the RS series and above.
I only have my SR325e since yesterday and never had any SR325 in my hands or on my head before.


----------



## jonathan c

ledzep said:


> It ain't heavy grados been in my wallet


It ain’t heavy: it’s my wallet…


----------



## Luckyleo

ekolite said:


> You have inspired me to save up for ‘em. Cannot think of a higher praise that that.  Your write-up was excellent.  I heard some dead last night too with some Dozin’ at the Knick fun later tonight as well.  Thanks for the inspiration,
> 
> - Joe


Dozin' @ the Knick one of my all-time favs........  Thanks for the compliment!

Leo


----------



## ledzep

ledzep said:


> Has anyone removed the coating off the 325's


I have 👍 
10 mins soak in gunwash and it was floating like the skin of a rice pudding, totally disintegrated the plastic inlay ring as well saved me having to scalpel that out, once the cups are polished and buffed up they are going to look great, bit like a mini PS2000e. Need to decide on drivers now.


----------



## quentinspriggs

ledzep said:


> I have 👍
> 10 mins soak in gunwash and it was floating like the skin of a rice pudding, totally disintegrated the plastic inlay ring as well saved me having to scalpel that out, once the cups are polished and buffed up they are going to look great, bit like a mini PS2000e. Need to decide on drivers now.


Pictures on what it looked like through the process?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

quentinspriggs said:


> Pictures on what it looked like through the process? or it didn't happen!



There, fixed that for you  [FTFY @bcowen @jonathan c ]


----------



## ledzep

quentinspriggs said:


> Pictures on what it looked like through the process?


Will post tomorrow, left them at work as I've still to pop the drivers out of the sleeves, originally had the black short shipibo gimbals on my other 325x's but decided to remove the black and give them a bit more of old look.


----------



## jlaseter

52mm drivers on the 3000x? 

Sounds like Grado are getting to the maximum possible with their current gimbals, which sit at about 58mm on my 55mm HF3 cups. Doesn't leave much room for cup walls, so could this foreshadow larger cups and a gimbal redesign? 

Would be great to see a refresh of the basic Grado formula, especially if it extends to rodblocks.


----------



## rocketron

Also detachable cables.


----------



## jlaseter

rocketron said:


> Also detachable cables.



I'd hope eventually for perhaps one model per series (SR, RS at least) with a detachable cable. This I think would keep the assembly process simple, and if they introduced it exclusively in, say, SR425 or RS3 models, they wouldn't have to touch current models' pricing.


----------



## ESL-1 (Aug 25, 2022)

rocketron said:


> Also detachable cables.


We should take a poll of the members on this thread who would like the convenience of detachable cables and and not be concerned to see a raise in the prices or get the best price and find one of the many cable DIY tech guys that may do that for reasonable cost.

We are also not usually typical headphone hobbyists and really do reflect a small amount of the market.  I have not even heard anyone saying any details of experience with upgrade cables that they have invested in for other of their phones.

If we remove the audiophile hobbyists I really doubt that there would be much call for the option.  BTW, I myself do have some fairly pricy cables on a few of my other phones and enjoy doing the comparisons but have not felt a real need to do that to my Grados.  Cables often do change things but unless you have tried what you are buying or can return you may not like the change.  Synergy of course takes a very important place in these circumstances.

So everyone will pay more for the extra time it takes to get product out and not complain.  Perhaps the most concerned about this should start a new thread on detachable wires and the results they have.  I have a set of Grado cables that I modified to termination that fit some of my other phones.  One to one they did a good beating up of the stock cables that came with my Focal Clear.

*Just make sure you are enjoying the music.*

PS  good suggestion by @jlaseter above.....


----------



## rocketron

jlaseter said:


> I'd hope eventually for perhaps one model per series (SR, RS at least) with a detachable cable. This I think would keep the assembly process simple, and if they introduced it exclusively in, say, SR425 or RS3 models, they wouldn't have to touch current models' pricing.


Totally agree with you.


----------



## rocketron

ESL-1 said:


> We should take a poll of the members on this thread who would like the convenience of detachable cables and and not be concerned to see a raise in the prices or get the best price and find one of the many cable DIY tech guys that may do that for reasonable cost.
> 
> We are also not usually typical headphone hobbyists and really do reflect a small amount of the market.  I have not even heard anyone saying any details of experience with upgrade cables that they have invested in for other of their phones.
> 
> ...


I’m not saying the stock cable sounds bad.
In fact I have made several Grado balanced over the years using the stock cable.
Just removing the plastic straw outer and covering in paracord makes for a far more enjoyable experience.
The stock cables are just stiff and have a mind of there own.

I can’t think of another manufacturer that makes a headphone we’re the cable is as heavy or heavier than the headphone.


----------



## jonathan c (Aug 25, 2022)

•  I do like the braided and the unbraided cable.
•  I would like to see the following _choice _upon ordering from ‘4ourears.com’ (the Grado web shoppe):  “Amplifier termination - 3.5mm / 4.4mm pentaconn / 6.3mm TRS / 4-pin XLR.”
•  Why? I want the best possible electrical connection of my choosing. E.g., The 3.5mm / 6.3mm ‘adapter’ fit sometimes does not feel 100% snug. Let me have the one-piece 6.3mm TRS. I will pay extra for the _option._


----------



## ledzep

Nothing wrong with the quality of the cable copper wise and build quality, extra braiding is not needed which makes it seem worse than it actually is, it's understandable they want keep the design legacy going, but give the consumer choices, I mean they've put out a wireless set so they are obviously able to move with the times and going wireless is a bigger step forward than having detachable cables and better gimbals and blocks.


----------



## David222

jonathan c said:


> •  I do like the braided and the unbraided cable.
> •  I would like to see the following _choice _upon ordering from ‘4ourears.com’ (the Grado web shoppe):  “Amplifier termination - 3.5mm / 4.4mm pentaconn / 6.3mm TRS / 4-pin XLR.”
> •  Why? I want the best possible electrical connection of my choosing. E.g., The 3.5mm / 6.3mm ‘adapter’ fit sometimes does not feel 100% snug. Let me have the one-piece 6.3mm TRS. I will pay extra for the _option._



I agree - would also be nice if the stock cable (out of the box) was slightly longer in length.  The 15 foot extension is like holding a python - just need a few more feet vs. current stock length and IMHO would be more useful from arm-chair to gear


----------



## rocketron

They also do a very nice sounding iem.
The GR10E.
Ok Grado don’t make it and it uses a Ortofon EQ-7 driver but it again shows Grado can do different things.

They could maybe make the next line of PS with the option of cable choice?
It’s not like they don’t do specials or limited run models is it.

I would love it if Grado did a real light weight PS 500L
Think perforated leather headband.
Titanium rod blocks 
Titanium gimbals 
Titanium cups with a Hemp inner sleeve.
Mmcx detachable cable with a nice cocobolo wood chin slider with a cocobolo wood surrounding the jack in 3.5mm or 4.4mm termination.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

ESL-1 said:


> We are also not usually typical headphone hobbyists and really do reflect a small amount of the market.  I have not even heard anyone saying any details of experience with upgrade cables that they have invested in for other of their phones.



I don't know. I would have thought audiophiles are the main market segment for most of the headphones we discuss on these forums.



rocketron said:


> I can’t think of another manufacturer that makes a headphone we’re the cable is as heavy or heavier than the headphone.



Fostex and Sennheiser have a few models of headphones that come with something reminiscent of a 1950s Hoover vacuum cleaner power cord. The headphones are heavier than Grados but it doesn't help much. What does help is that they're detachable, so we can replace them with something more manageable.

But, you never know when you'll need to do some steer ropin' or pull a 1 ton Chevy out of a ditch.



jonathan c said:


> I do like the braided and the unbraided cable.



I've never known you to be indecisive 



jonathan c said:


> The 3.5mm / 6.3mm ‘adapter’ fit sometimes does not feel 100% snug. Let me have the one-piece 6.3mm TRS.



Yes, the adapters are an abomination regardless of whether they thread-on, press-on etc. I can't remember what it was (V Moda?) but I saw an ad for a pair of headphones that came with the 1/4 inch plug and an adapter for the 1/8th abomination. Now you're talking!


----------



## joseph69

If anyone is interested I'll listing my PS1000 F/S but just figured I'd give the Grado fans a heads up before doing so. 
PM me if any of you are interested before I list them.


----------



## Luckyleo

ESL-1 said:


> We should take a poll of the members on this thread who would like the convenience of detachable cables and and not be concerned to see a raise in the prices or get the best price and find one of the many cable DIY tech guys that may do that for reasonable cost.
> 
> We are also not usually typical headphone hobbyists and really do reflect a small amount of the market.  I have not even heard anyone saying any details of experience with upgrade cables that they have invested in for other of their phones.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your thoughts.  I agree with most all you said, except that I don't think the Grado family will change much about how they design their models based on our feedback.  Maybe the younger Grados will have more influence in the future, and maybe, just maybe........

Leo


----------



## jlaseter

Luckyleo said:


> Thanks for your thoughts.  I agree with most all you said, except that I don't think the Grado family will change much about how they design their models based on our feedback.  Maybe the younger Grados will have more influence in the future, and maybe, just maybe........
> 
> Leo



Well, I don't know the extent of the Grado family using feedback from this thread, but they seem to have a soft spot for Head-Fi, what with the semi-exclusive HF1, HF2, and HF3 models over the years.

Fingers crossed for an eventual HF4!


----------



## ledzep

rocketron said:


> They also do a very nice sounding iem.
> The GR10E.
> Ok Grado don’t make it and it uses a Ortofon EQ-7 driver but it again shows Grado can do different things.
> 
> ...


You don't want much 🤣


----------



## ledzep

Finally finished the 325x and PS500e upgrades, just waiting for the new gimbals for the RS2e's ( hopefully tomorrow)


----------



## movinIron

peterinvan said:


> No glue for me!  I want to be able to open them easily later.
> 
> I used a little Blue Tac to seal and tighten up the cups on my SR325is after I did the cable sockets.  Nice tight seal.


Sorry for being unprecise: Glueing *the right side’s connector in*. No need to glue the cup.


----------



## jonathan c (Aug 25, 2022)

.


----------



## movinIron (Aug 25, 2022)

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I was surprised to see that the SR325e cups are not full aluminium but a hybrid from aluminium and plastic.
> Until now I thought they are pure aluminium.
> Is this the case with all the SR325 versions from the beginning until the newest X version?
> 
> ...


Having seen SR325 in silver and black (with a driver that appeared pink?!), SR325i in ‘antique brass finish‘ (golden cups in current design, 1st gen. driver), SR325is (the real ‘i‘ driver model) in silver and black, SR325X and owning the SR325e, I can say yes. They were all having a plastic inner sleeve.
The last 2 were only available in silver.
I haven’t had the chromed SR325is in hand, but I am pretty shure, there is nothing different with the inner sleeve.
Having never checked them for serial numbers, I was astonished. My 325e has one scratched into the right cups plastic inner sleeve.
I am very sure having bought it in 2014 and did this with rolled up shirt sleeves, but it‘s number is higher than 22k. They must have been pretty busy that year.


----------



## ESL-1

gimmeheadroom said:


> I don't know. I would have thought audiophiles are the main market segment for most of the headphones we discuss on these forums.


Sorry if unclear but that was what I was saying, audiophiles are a very small minority to the vast market out there in the category of headphones, iems, etc.




gimmeheadroom said:


> Fostex and Sennheiser have a few models of headphones that come with something reminiscent of a 1950s Hoover vacuum cleaner power cord. The headphones are heavier than Grados but it doesn't help much. What does help is that they're detachable, so we can replace them with something more manageable.
> 
> But, you never know when you'll need to do some steer ropin' or pull a 1 ton Chevy out of a ditch.
> 
> ...


----------



## ESL-1

ledzep said:


> Finally finished the 325x and PS500e upgrades, just waiting for the new gimbals for the RS2e's ( hopefully tomorrow)


Very nice look, neat and clean.  Whose headband on the 325x, it looks different.
Thumbs up.


----------



## movinIron

ESL-1 said:


> …
> We are also not usually typical headphone hobbyists and really do reflect a small amount of the market.  I have not even heard anyone saying any details of experience with upgrade cables that they have invested in for other of their phones.


I need to admit, I haven’t changed much Grado cables yet. Mostly replugging to XLR4. One to 2.5mm.
But nearly none of the other headphones here still have the original cables. 
The Aventho for example is connected with Van De Hul. AKGs have Mogami cables, Beyerdynamics Belden. Ultrasone Performance 840 uses an AVM. There are Sommer, Silent Wire, Audioquest and Inakustik. Some are in use as bought, some modded, some completely selfsoldered. 
My method is pretty simple. Break in time for the headphones, about 200 h and than listening with different cables. I always start with audiobooks with known voices (Scott Brick, Stephen Fry‘s Sherlock Holmes, Dietmar Wunder, Franziska Pigulla, Romy Schneider (yes, ‘Sissi‘!). 
followed by Vinyl (MM: Grado Prestige Blue/ MC: Transrotor Figaro). The Rotel CD player sold and not really replaced yet (it‘s just 2 years…) the current Apollo model is occupied by wife and son, I directly go to flac 24/96 (24/192). The DAC is changing every few minutes. The amp mostly used for that is a Lehmann Linear (old model). Portable - the KANN.
The results?
Usually … nothing.
But there are combinations that have marginal effects.
For example the Van Den Hul brought more structure into the bass reproduction of the Aventho (Wireless) and much less, but still audible more depth to the stage.
The Mogami 2534 made everything more shiny on the DT1990Pro. Including the highs. 
A thing I would never risk on the SR325e…
It was to much, so I went on. Finally I found a Belden microphone cable that smoothed the highs.
For T1 2nd (Dekoni Elite Hybrid) and LCD-2 (Dekoni Velour) the Mogami ist the best for now.

I still haven’t given up the quest to find a combination to make the Pryma 0|1 sound audiophile…
But there was the day the Cardas Parsec arrived, instantly making another headphone out of the Night Owl, single ended.

There are limits, there need to be.
I will never spend 300 bucks for a powerchord, not even 200.
Or 900.- $ in a single headphone cable.
Put a billion dollars to my bank account and I won‘t do.
If there will be detachable cables with the GS4000x, maybe 350.-.


----------



## ESL-1

movinIron said:


> I need to admit, I haven’t changed much Grado cables yet. Mostly replugging to XLR4. One to 2.5mm.
> But nearly none of the other headphones here still have the original cables.
> The Aventho for example is connected with Van De Hul. AKGs have Mogami cables, Beyerdynamics Belden. Ultrasone Performance 840 uses an AVM. There are Sommer, Silent Wire, Audioquest and Inakustik. Some are in use as bought, some modded, some completely selfsoldered.
> My method is pretty simple. Break in time for the headphones, about 200 h and than listening with different cables. I always start with audiobooks with known voices (Scott Brick, Stephen Fry‘s Sherlock Holmes, Dietmar Wunder, Franziska Pigulla, Romy Schneider (yes, ‘Sissi‘!).
> ...


Very good plan, especially breaking in the phones so you can really get a better idea of results.  I was lucky in that I have a group of four Head Fiers who meet up on occasion and share listening to any new additions, etc.  Two of the fellows ended up trying a lot of well known aftermarket cables so I was able to learn from their experiments.  I found that I liked WireWorld's line of headphone cables.  There were four levels.  As the engineer behind WireWorld decided to stop offering headphone cables and concentrate on other areas of the chain.  I was able to shop ebay and elsewhere and got some good deals.  Their top model was the Platinum Eclipse which retailed for approximately $1000 but I found a couple of those in the low $400 range for two meters and also picked up their Silver and Copper models at lesser prices.  After some lengthy listening evaluation I chose what wire should go to what headphone and was able to achieve some good results.  As a comparison there was another well known wire company that had a sale on their $600 cable at a good discount so I took a chance.  It is decent but does not compare to the WireWorld in the same range of actual cost.  I now use that one on my Focal Clear as it definitely outperforms the stupid stiff as a board stock cables.  I do believe in differences in cables and until you hear the combination it is hard to project what the results will be.  

When I was in retail audio I sold plenty of quality interconnects.  That was easy as I sold them on a 7 day trial basis.  If they did not feel the results were worth the money spent they could return them for a full refund.  Well, almost never got a return but I did get a few back with the purchased cable and requested to get a higher more expensive model.  The key was they were able to spend time with the new cable in their own system with their music so it was not a snake oil scenario.  I miss those days.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

ESL-1 said:


> Sorry if unclear but that was what I was saying, audiophiles are a very small minority to the vast market out there in the category of headphones, iems, etc.



Not at all, just that Grado is not selling mass-marketing gaming headsets to the unwashed masses. So yes we're a tiny minority but probably still their main market segment.


----------



## ledzep

ESL-1 said:


> Very nice look, neat and clean.  Whose headband on the 325x, it looks different.
> Thumbs up.


AHG XL  £25 which is quite a bargain imo, for me the turbulent ones are definitely the best overall but until I have a decent sized order of a few bands and some drivers I'm holding off due to the extra cost of shipping to the UK, but yeah the AHG XL has nice cushioning and well made so for £25 a good buy.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

movinIron said:


> Having seen SR325 in silver and black (with a driver that appeared pink?!), SR325i in ‘antique brass finish‘ (golden cups in current design, 1st gen. driver), SR325is (the real ‘i‘ driver model) in silver and black, SR325X and owning the SR325e, I can say yes. They were all having a plastic inner sleeve.
> The last 2 were only available in silver.
> I haven’t had the chromed SR325is in hand, but I am pretty shure, there is nothing different with the inner sleeve.
> Having never checked them for serial numbers, I was astonished. My 325e has one scratched into the right cups plastic inner sleeve.
> I am very sure having bought it in 2014 and did this with rolled up shirt sleeves, but it‘s number is higher than 22k. They must have been pretty busy that year.



Thanks for the detailed answer regarding all the SR325 versions.
Very appreciated.

I did notice the serial number first on the packaging of my new SR325e, handwritten on the outside of the bottom of the box.
When I checked the SR325e itself, I found the serial number scratched into both plastic inner sleeves of left and right cup.
My serial number is in the 41k region.
But the serial numbers not necessarily start with 1 and are continuous and so it not necessarily gives an idea about the number of produced copies.

I did not find any serial numbers on my GH1, GH2, GH4, White, Hemp and SR80x.
But my PS500e and RS2e both have huge numbers with 9 digits and they are handwritten on the box, scratched into the plastic of both rod blocks and handwritten on both wooden cups (the wooden inner sleeve in case of the PS500e).
Not sure what the logic is behind those huge serial numbers in the hundreds of million range.

PS500e: 207648xxx
RS2e: 19-1567xxx

Those are the serial numbers of my copies of PS500e and RS2e.
I just did put x for the last three digits to not show the whole exact number here.

Does anyone have any ideas regarding the logic of Grado serial numbers?
Not really important but I still would be interested to know.


----------



## Chodi

ledzep said:


> Finally finished the 325x and PS500e upgrades, just waiting for the new gimbals for the RS2e's ( hopefully tomorrow)


Wonderful job. I know this has been raised a thousand times but I simply do not understand why Grado does not ship standard with detachable cables. Please don't try to convince me that their cables are specially matched so any change would be a negative. It is time for Grado to get with it and make their cables detachable. Yes I own Grado headphones among many others and these are the only reasonably expensive headphones without detachable cable. Possibly the only ones in the World. End of rant.


----------



## paraphernalia

Chodi said:


> Wonderful job. I know this has been raised a thousand times but I simply do not understand why Grado does not ship standard with detachable cables. Please don't try to convince me that their cables are specially matched so any change would be a negative. It is time for Grado to get with it and make their cables detachable. Yes I own Grado headphones among many others and these are the only reasonably expensive headphones without detachable cable. Possibly the only ones in the World. End of rant.



I personally like that the cables aren't detachachble. One less degree of freedom for me to fiddle with to accomplish the very bestest of sounds. The plethora of ear pads and headphone amps are worse enough as it is. So a non-detachable cable is a blessing for an OCD anal person like myself


----------



## rocketron

Chodi said:


> Wonderful job. I know this has been raised a thousand times but I simply do not understand why Grado does not ship standard with detachable cables. Please don't try to convince me that their cables are specially matched so any change would be a negative. It is time for Grado to get with it and make their cables detachable. Yes I own Grado headphones among many others and these are the only reasonably expensive headphones without detachable cable. Possibly the only ones in the World. End of rant.


Totally agree with you and I’m trying not to rant.

They could at least give a option?
Say standard 1.2m, 3m with 4pin xlr,4.4mm and 3.5mm.
If they did a detachable cable option they could then offer a Bluetooth cable as well.
I’m sure that would sell.
It’s only a matter of time before Bluetooth will be lossless and cd quality.

If lots of these companies can make wireless ear buds that are the size of a Grado Y split.
I’m sure Grado could make plug in 2.5mm or 3.5 mm Bluetooth receiver for each ear cup.
Something like the Hifiman R2R mini.


----------



## jonathan c

gimmeheadroom said:


> Not at all, just that Grado is not selling mass-marketing gaming headsets to the unwashed masses. So yes we're a tiny minority but probably still their main market segment.


Unwashed?…😳...maybe indiscerning…


----------



## kmhaynes

ledzep said:


> Finally finished the 325x and PS500e upgrades, just waiting for the new gimbals for the RS2e's ( hopefully tomorrow)


OK, I think these pics have given me the push to get the silver gimbals for my 325i.  I was concerned about the color matching, but that is perfect!


----------



## ledzep

kmhaynes said:


> OK, I think these pics have given me the push to get the silver gimbals for my 325i.  I was concerned about the color matching, but that is perfect!


Originally the 325's had the shipibo black short gimbals on.


But then the full classic silvers arrived for the 500's and up against the 325's looked better, so I removed the black ceramic coating and buffed them, yeah silver definitely better match.


----------



## peterinvan (Aug 26, 2022)

paraphernalia said:


> I personally like that the cables aren't detachachble. One less degree of freedom for me to fiddle with to accomplish the very bestest of sounds. The plethora of ear pads and headphone amps are worse enough as it is. So a non-detachable cable is a blessing for an OCD anal person like myself


The only use case I can think of for non-detachable cables would be students (language labs?) or other bulk purchase customers.  Durability justifies the need.
I doubt they are buying $200+ phones.  So the SR60 needs to be the model built to last and to minimize cost (i.e. fixed cable).  It would compete with the Sony phones with non-detachable cables.

To me installing a lightweight balanced cable allowed me to use the 4.4mm balanced out on my $700 DAP, and it took a few ounces off the weight:


----------



## ledzep

Cups stripped and very lightly wet / dry sanded with 2000 grit to get rid of the odd imperfections that were revealed after coating removed,  just lightly buffed for now but will do a proper job once I'm ready to rebuild, just need to make some decisions on wood cups for the 325 drivers and drivers for the 325 cups and possible wood circle inlays and obviously gimbals and bands will be my usual choice. The 325 cups are a nice cup to mod, looking forward to this project.


----------



## quentinspriggs

ledzep said:


> Cups stripped and very lightly wet / dry sanded with 2000 grit to get rid of the odd imperfections that were revealed after coating removed,  just lightly buffed for now but will do a proper job once I'm ready to rebuild, just need to make some decisions on wood cups for the 325 drivers and drivers for the 325 cups and possible wood circle inlays and obviously gimbals and bands will be my usual choice. The 325 cups are a nice cup to mod, looking forward to this project.


So you eroded the powder coat with water and sandpaper? I want to make it look like this because I dropped mine when I was asleep and they have a couple knicks on the outside layer


----------



## ekolite

rocketron said:


> They also do a very nice sounding iem.
> The GR10E.
> Ok Grado don’t make it and it uses a Ortofon EQ-7 driver but it again shows Grado can do different things.
> 
> ...


Loved the gr10e after burn in, but couldn’t get any of the tips to fit secure in my ears they kept falling out.   I tried comply tips but they totally ruined the sound to me.  Now the ps500e light… now I am totally on board with that.


----------



## ledzep

quentinspriggs said:


> So you eroded the powder coat with water and sandpaper? I want to make it look like this because I dropped mine when I was asleep and they have a couple knicks on the outside layer


No I soaked them in stuff we use at work to clean out the conformal coating spray guns it's a mixture or acetone/ xylene/ toluene, but for usual consumer leave them soaking in paint thinners it just might take a bit longer but will do the job as well, then I lightly sanded to remove slight imperfections in the metal, this will vary I guess from cup to cup, they were only slight marks but if your as picky as me a light ( and I mean light ) sanding is a must, don't forget to remove your grill buttons and rings otherwise they'll melt. Don't worry about the glue as the thinners make it go a bit cheesy and it peels / rubs off so the grills pop out and can be cleaned properly ( metal polish) and the cups are the same.


----------



## ledzep

Oh and I'll apologise in advance to all of you wanting some shipibo gimbals and locks, I've just bulk bought a few to secure my future projects so there is only one set of black short ones left, so if you need a set act now !


----------



## ESL-1 (Aug 27, 2022)

joseph69 said:


> If anyone is interested I'll listing my PS1000 F/S but just figured I'd give the Grado fans a heads up before doing so.
> PM me if any of you are interested before I list them.


They are beautiful, someone will be a lucky guy.  Like new as all your gear.
Good Luck my friend…


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jonathan c said:


> Unwashed?…😳...maybe indiscerning…


----------



## ESL-1 (Aug 27, 2022)

I had him as a customer in my retail days, sold him some McIntosh components.  He certainly was Wild & Crazy.
No phone ☎️ calls before 12 noon.


----------



## jonathan c




----------



## toodles1978

Can anyone help me with a quick question? I just received soke new hemps. I am based in the UK and they were ordered via the official distributor. Do hemps in tye UK now come with the new style fabric cable as the ones I got have the old style cable. I am not that overall fussed but I paid for the latest model so what to ensure that's what arrived.


----------



## Stevko

They went over to new cable and higher price…


----------



## toodles1978

I wasn't sure if its different in the uk as we get the vinyl headband instead of the leather one, so I know there to seem to be some differences


----------



## Stevko

Vinyl!? Is GB a Vegan nation?


----------



## toodles1978

Haha.. yeah it's all tofu and lentils over here. I had a look at the grado uk website and they have them listed with the old style cable.. looks like just another thing the uk is lagging behind on.


----------



## ledzep

toodles1978 said:


> I wasn't sure if its different in the uk as we get the vinyl headband instead of the leather one, so I know there to seem to be some differences


The braided cable is more of a hindrance and get yourself a AHG XL sheepskin headband from Amazon £25 👍


----------



## ledzep

Stevko said:


> Vinyl!? Is GB a Vegan nation?


That's the southern lot us in the north are ale drinking, meat eating and leather wearing neanderthals and proud of it 🤣


----------



## ledzep

Just working on a little upcycling project today making use of some grado parts that are spare, they'll be free apart from postage so stay tuned it's first come first served, all will be revealed later 👍


----------



## toodles1978

ledzep said:


> That's the southern lot us in the north are ale drinking, meat eating and leather wearing neanderthals and proud of it 🤣


As a southerner now living in Scotland, I don't know where I belong in this.


----------



## toodles1978

ledzep said:


> The braided cable is more of a hindrance and get yourself a AHG XL sheepskin headband from Amazon £25 👍


I had tried the 325x and do actually prefer the older cable, i wasn't sure if there was any difference in tuning etc. I have the standard ahg headband coming, do you think the xl will be a decent step up in comfort? Also contemplating some shipibo pads but a bit concerned about the reported dip in the mids . I have the geekira g pads on at the mo.


----------



## ledzep (Aug 28, 2022)

toodles1978 said:


> As a southerner now living in Scotland, I don't know where I belong in this.


Embrace whisky and haggis and you'll be fine, going commando kilt wise is optional 👍


----------



## Stevko

Whiskey? You mean whisky? 😜😛


----------



## ledzep

toodles1978 said:


> I had tried the 325x and do actually prefer the older cable, i wasn't sure if there was any difference in tuning etc. I have the standard ahg headband coming, do you think the xl will be a decent step up in comfort? Also contemplating some shipibo pads but a bit concerned about the reported dip in the mids . I have the geekira g pads on at the mo.


The XL is just a bit thicker and wider you'll probably only notice the difference in the width as they are both nicely cushioned, I went with the XL as I just prefer it a bit wider, both good pads especially for the money, stitched well and look good. Can't go wrong with either, I know the guy who runs the shop and I've bought quite a lot of pads / bands and cases off him so I'll make a suggestion on offering different colours as well. Don't get me wrong I love the turbulent ones but the cost of shipping plus the cost of the band together to the UK makes the AHG a no brainer for me.


----------



## ledzep (Aug 28, 2022)

Stevko said:


> Whiskey? You mean whisky? 😜😛


True that is correct for Scottish, whiskey is the Irish and US way of spelling.
I've corrected my mistake 🤣


----------



## sebek (Aug 28, 2022)

I've never tried Grado headphones, I'm looking for something specific enough for Hard Rock and Metal and I'm intrigued by the SR80X.

Can it easily handle faster, chaotic music like Death and Black Metal?

Are there much more treble than something like AKG K702 and Hifiman Sundara?


----------



## Stevko

sebek said:


> I've never tried Grado headphones, I'm looking for something specific enough for Hard Rock and Metal and I'm intrigued by the SR80X.
> 
> Can it easily handle faster, chaotic music like Death and Black Metal?
> 
> Are there much more treble than something like AKG K702 and Hifiman Sundara?


Try DT1770 instead


----------



## Plautus001

sebek said:


> I've never tried Grado headphones, I'm looking for something specific enough for Hard Rock and Metal and I'm intrigued by the SR80X.
> 
> Can it easily handle faster, chaotic music like Death and Black Metal?
> 
> Are there much more treble than something like AKG K702 and Hifiman Sundara?


If you have the budget SR325X is the hard rock champ of the X series


----------



## MaiLam

The SR80x is definitely a fun headphone though. I had it for a while and compared to the SR125x, it was a more energetic and lively. The S pads that both come with though seem to de-emphasise bass and vice versa for treble, which surprised me as I always believed that as you worked your way down the pads (G > L > F > S) that bass would always increase. This is a long winded way of saying that, from experience, sticking a pair of F pads or these Geekria ones will beef things up, to rock’s benefit.


----------



## Delmonaco

Came back here to make justice to my SR80x. I'm blown away of how much they improve recently. I bought it one month ago and couldn’t listening for more than one hour without getting pretty displeased. Too thin, neutral, normal, without all the excitement that I found in the SR80e model. Could’nt understand how they were so different. And then last week my SR80x decided to show it’s capabilities. Wow! Feels like everything that I love about the SR80e just came in a better way - didn’t missing the old model at all. That energy and liveliness with more transparency, resolution, everything so opens and without any fatiguing aspect that could come with it showing so much. What a razor's edge signature. It’s ridiculous how good this sounds for it’s price. Currently it became my favorite Grado, despite having the SR325x, which is amazing but I get tired of it more easily because of its thicker sound and less confortable to wear for long time. The SR80x I could hear and wear for long hours with no problem at all. It became pretty obvious to me that the Grado’s headphones really take some time to fully break in, at least 100 hours I should say. Can’t believe I’m this happy again listening to music. Got back my Grado mojo working!


----------



## Delmonaco

sebek said:


> I've never tried Grado headphones, I'm looking for something specific enough for Hard Rock and Metal and I'm intrigued by the SR80X.
> 
> Can it easily handle faster, chaotic music like Death and Black Metal?



I can't imagine anything better than the SR325x for death metal. The distortions and drums goes very heavy, deep and powerfull with it. 

I think the SR80x can be a little annoying with some badly recorded extreme noise.


----------



## jonathan c

Delmonaco said:


> Came back here to make justice to my SR80x. I'm blown away of how much they improve recently. I bought it one month ago and couldn’t listening for more than one hour without getting pretty displeased. Too thin, neutral, normal, without all the excitement that I found in the SR80e model. Could’nt understand how they were so different. And then last week my SR80x decided to show it’s capabilities. Wow! Feels like everything that I love about the SR80e just came in a better way - didn’t missing the old model at all. That energy and liveliness with more transparency, resolution, everything so opens and without any fatiguing aspect that could come with it showing so much. What a razor's edge signature. It’s ridiculous how good this sounds for it’s price. Currently it became my favorite Grado, despite having the SR325x, which is amazing but I get tired of it more easily because of its thicker sound and less confortable to wear for long time. The SR80x I could hear and wear for long hours with no problem at all. It became pretty obvious to me that the Grado’s headphones really take some time to fully break in, at least 100 hours I should say. Can’t believe I’m this happy again listening to music. Got back my Grado mojo working!


It’s true up & down the line - Grados need break-in time _with music_! Patience _is_ rewarded. It took ‘forever + a day’ with RS-1x for me. But ‘running through the gauntlet’ made it all the more worthwhile 🥵…😅.


----------



## Delmonaco

Delmonaco said:


> Came back here to make justice to my SR80x. I'm blown away of how much they improve recently. I bought it one month ago and couldn’t listening for more than one hour without getting pretty displeased. Too thin, neutral, normal, without all the excitement that I found in the SR80e model. Could’nt understand how they were so different. And then last week my SR80x decided to show it’s capabilities. Wow! Feels like everything that I love about the SR80e just came in a better way - didn’t missing the old model at all. That energy and liveliness with more transparency, resolution, everything so opens and without any fatiguing aspect that could come with it showing so much. What a razor's edge signature. It’s ridiculous how good this sounds for it’s price. Currently it became my favorite Grado, despite having the SR325x, which is amazing but I get tired of it more easily because of its thicker sound and less confortable to wear for long time. The SR80x I could hear and wear for long hours with no problem at all. It became pretty obvious to me that the Grado’s headphones really take some time to fully break in, at least 100 hours I should say. Can’t believe I’m this happy again listening to music. Got back my Grado mojo working!



An extra note: runing the SR80x through Qobuz >  iFi Zen Dac (v1 with the limoncello firmware for it’s super natural sound, this made a big difference since the Grado’s are already super revealing and detailed). Lovely and perfect simple combo.


----------



## Luckyleo

sebek said:


> I've never tried Grado headphones, I'm looking for something specific enough for Hard Rock and Metal and I'm intrigued by the SR80X.
> 
> Can it easily handle faster, chaotic music like Death and Black Metal?
> 
> Are there much more treble than something like AKG K702 and Hifiman Sundara?


you'll really love the 80x.  Or any of the other Grado models.  A sweet spot in my opinion is the 325x.  Regardless, but which ever one you can afford.  Rock and Metal are Grado sweet spots, imho

Leo


----------



## ledzep (Aug 28, 2022)

And if anyone doesn't like their choice, I'll have your driver's 👍
Just putting it out there, thanks in advance  !


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Delmonaco said:


> Came back here to make justice to my SR80x. I'm blown away of how much they improve recently. I bought it one month ago and couldn’t listening for more than one hour without getting pretty displeased. Too thin, neutral, normal, without all the excitement that I found in the SR80e model. Could’nt understand how they were so different. And then last week my SR80x decided to show it’s capabilities. Wow! Feels like everything that I love about the SR80e just came in a better way - didn’t missing the old model at all. That energy and liveliness with more transparency, resolution, everything so opens and without any fatiguing aspect that could come with it showing so much. What a razor's edge signature. It’s ridiculous how good this sounds for it’s price. Currently it became my favorite Grado, despite having the SR325x, which is amazing but I get tired of it more easily because of its thicker sound and less confortable to wear for long time. The SR80x I could hear and wear for long hours with no problem at all. It became pretty obvious to me that the Grado’s headphones really take some time to fully break in, at least 100 hours I should say. Can’t believe I’m this happy again listening to music. Got back my Grado mojo working!



Glad to hear this.
Enjoy your SR80X.

My SR80X still need some break in time but I already like them very much.
Currently I am working on break in of other models I did get lately.
After that the SR80X will also get more time to fully break in.


----------



## Stevko

Sounds pretty good. Not sure if I need my Tr-Amp


----------



## toodles1978

Let's talk uk based gimbals.. does anyone know if there are any decent sellers in the UK? I am looking to sort something for the hemp.


----------



## ledzep

toodles1978 said:


> Let's talk uk based gimbals.. does anyone know if there are any decent sellers in the UK? I am looking to sort something for the hemp.


None


----------



## toodles1978

ledzep said:


> None


Rats..


----------



## ledzep

toodles1978 said:


> Rats..


I've gone round in circles looking for gimbals and to my knowledge there's only earphone DIY labs and shipibo audio, not bought any from earphone labs but bought  8 sets from shipibo for current sets and future projects. They have just taken in more stock but act fast they sell out pretty quick.


----------



## ledzep

First coat was with steel grey etching primer, gives better paint adhesion and second and third coats with acrylic paint brushed silver effect, left and right blocks marked with black acrylic paint, not shipibo quality but a half decent upgrade on the standard black and they are free apart from postage. First come first served msg me on the thread and not PM so others can see when they have been taken and I don't have to reply to loads of PM's. They will be sent out later in week so it gives the acrylic paint time to cure fully and the 325x red discs are not included they are for me before you ask.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

To connect my Grados to my speaker-based system, I have put two of the 15-foot Grado extension cords in series from the other side of the room, under the floor (in the basement ceiling), and to an opening in the opposite wall.

Though I don’t hear any degradation in casual listening tests, I am wondering — will this long cable length degrade sound? I am using a powerful driver, the Chord Hugo TT.

Thanks!


----------



## ledzep

ruthieandjohn said:


> To connect my Grados to my speaker-based system, I have put two of the 15-foot Grado extension cords in series from the other side of the room, under the floor (in the basement ceiling), and to an opening in the opposite wall.
> 
> Though I don’t hear any degradation in casual listening tests, I am wondering — will this long cable length degrade sound? I am using a powerful driver, the Chord Hugo TT.
> 
> Thanks!


At that length what about making a one piece extension cable out of Mogami sheilded cable ?


----------



## ESL-1

jonathan c said:


> It’s true up & down the line - Grados need break-in time _with music_! Patience _is_ rewarded. It took ‘forever + a day’ with RS-1x for me. But ‘running through the gauntlet’ made it all the more worthwhile 🥵…😅.


@jonathan c is 100% correct on the break in details.  Although I have found some variation my thoughts in regards to the Grados is although they may vary a bit a generalization would be a minimum of 50 - 100 hours before they evolve.  In the meantime I also found the RS1x took longer and my PS2000e was still improving well past 300 hours.

No test tones for break in, just well recorded full range music.

Wonderful to buy something and have it improve as you use and enjoy it.


----------



## ESL-1 (Aug 30, 2022)

A few pretty pix.


----------



## ledzep

ESL-1 said:


> @jonathan c is 100% correct on the break in details.  Although I have found some variation my thoughts in regards to the Grados is although they may vary a bit a generalization would be a minimum of 50 - 100 hours before they evolve.  In the meantime I also found the RS1x took longer and my PS2000e was still improving well past 300 hours.
> 
> No test tones for break in, just well recorded full range music.
> 
> Wonderful to buy something and have it improve as you use and enjoy it.


Burning things in for hours without listening to them is a big no these days in the good old UK with electricity nearly doubling in cost 🤬


----------



## ledzep




----------



## Stevko

ledzep said:


> At that length what about making a one piece extension cable out of Mogami sheilded cable ?





ruthieandjohn said:


> To connect my Grados to my speaker-based system, I have put two of the 15-foot Grado extension cords in series from the other side of the room, under the floor (in the basement ceiling), and to an opening in the opposite wall.
> 
> Though I don’t hear any degradation in casual listening tests, I am wondering — will this long cable length degrade sound? I am using a powerful driver, the Chord Hugo TT.
> 
> Thanks!


For longer lengths cables may be piggybacked up to 3 cables. Grado guarantees no degradation of sonic quality with Grado headphones while using their extension cable.


----------



## Stevko

https://4ourears.com/products/grado-x-series-mini-extension-cable?variant=40395569922096

New nice ext cable. No need for the big adapter between any more.
And we have 3.5mm and 6.3mm
Now we can use the adapter on the end of the ext cable. Or not if we need 3.5mm


----------



## ESL-1 (Aug 31, 2022)

ledzep said:


> Burning things in for hours without listening to them is a big no these days in the good old UK with electricity nearly doubling in cost 🤬


My go around on that is to use a battery powered amp and an old Discman set to repeat.  Using rechargeable batteries helps also.  There is a specific Sony model that was actually a Stereophile recommended component back in it’s day, model D-EJ100.  It actually sounds pretty good.  Usually some on eBay around $25 to $35.  I have acquired more than a couple so I won’t be without one in the future.

They were available in 4 or so color combos.  BTW, you would not really need the Sony remote, all the necessary controls are on the unit.  There usually are some being sold with a wired remote for a few dollars more.

Then there is the Sony D303.  At the time this was considered to be the third best sonic performance of all portable cd portables.  Next up in slot #2 is another Sony, larger & more elaborate and at the #1 spot is a well built simple and very good sound, the Model DCD100.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Stevko said:


> For longer lengths cables may be piggybacked up to 3 cables. Grado guarantees no degradation of sonic quality with Grado headphones while using their extension cable.



That's only because it's detachable


----------



## ledzep

ESL-1 said:


> My go around on that is to use a battery powered amp and an old Discman set to repeat.  Using rechargeable batteries helps also.  There is a specific Sony model that was actually a Stereophile recommended component back in it’s day, model D-EJ100.  It actually sounds pretty good.  Usually some on eBay around $25 to $35.  I have acquired more than a couple so I won’t be without one in the future.
> 
> They were available in 4 or so color combos.  BTW, you would not really need the Sony remote, all the necessary controls are on the unit.  There usually are some being sold with a wired remote for a few dollars more.


Got one just like that but the music it plays is terrible 😫


----------



## ledzep

New project moves to the next level cups ordered 👍


----------



## ledzep

Stevko said:


> For longer lengths cables may be piggybacked up to 3 cables. Grado guarantees no degradation of sonic quality with Grado headphones while using their extension cable.


Yeah I bet they'd say that at $79 each 🤣.
For £65 you could make up a 15m Mogami sheilded extension cable with neutrik connectors far better quality and one continuous length, the grado cable is not of this quality.


----------



## toodles1978

As I have mentioned already.. I have just got my hands on the hemp. I am not a fan of the f pads (comfort mostly) so have been using the geekira g pads. I keep eyeing up the shipibo pads. Does anyone have experience of these in the hemp and if so what are the main take away points (and if possible vs the geekira g's)?


----------



## ekolite

toodles1978 said:


> As I have mentioned already.. I have just got my hands on the hemp. I am not a fan of the f pads (comfort mostly) so have been using the geekira g pads. I keep eyeing up the shipibo pads. Does anyone have experience of these in the hemp and if so what are the main take away points (and if possible vs the geekira g's)?


I had to put some dish soap (any kind will work) mixed with a little water on the flat part of the pads that touch your ears.. rub it in there let it sit a couple minutes.. then do a full on rinse with water.. let dry and enjoy the massive improved comfort.  I couldn’t bear it before I did this now I can wear them all day,


----------



## ekolite

ESL-1 said:


> My go around on that is to use a battery powered amp and an old Discman set to repeat.  Using rechargeable batteries helps also.  There is a specific Sony model that was actually a Stereophile recommended component back in it’s day, model D-EJ100.  It actually sounds pretty good.  Usually some on eBay around $25 to $35.  I have acquired more than a couple so I won’t be without one in the future.
> 
> They were available in 4 or so color combos.  BTW, you would not really need the Sony remote, all the necessary controls are on the unit.  There usually are some being sold with a wired remote for a few dollars more.


I prefer Panasonic, however a lot of the Sony’s in on the early, early 00’s and before you cannot deny the quality.  After owning several different portable CD players I found that Sony’s break down fast.  Panasonics seem to have 2-3 times the lifespan.  I’ve heard someone owning a Panasonic PCDP for 20 years, used daily.


----------



## paraphernalia

toodles1978 said:


> As I have mentioned already.. I have just got my hands on the hemp. I am not a fan of the f pads (comfort mostly) so have been using the geekira g pads. I keep eyeing up the shipibo pads. Does anyone have experience of these in the hemp and if so what are the main take away points (and if possible vs the geekira g's)?



Those are my findings on my different Grados. They probably have the same relative effect on the Hemp.

L Pads: Treble +2 Bass and Mids -2
Geekria Donut: Treble -1 Bass and Mids +1 -> That's my go to pad for L Pad Grados, just the right amount of toned down treble with a slight bass boost
Greekria "G": Treble -2 Bass and Mids +2 -> very comfy
Shipibo: Treble -3 Bass and Mids +2 -> also very comfy but eat too much treble for my liking
F Pads: Treble -1 Bass and Mids +3 -> sound is ok but not comfy


----------



## toodles1978

paraphernalia said:


> Those are my findings on my different Grados. They probably have the same relative effect on the Hemp.
> 
> L Pads: Treble +2 Bass and Mids -2
> Geekria Donut: Treble -1 Bass and Mids +1 -> That's my go to pad for L Pad Grados, just the right amount of toned down treble with a slight bass boost
> ...


That's helpful.. I am hoping we are not talking sennheiser 650 levels of eating treble. I don't mind losing a little but trying to avoid any mud


----------



## paraphernalia

toodles1978 said:


> That's helpful.. I am hoping we are not talking sennheiser 650 levels of eating treble. I don't mind losing a little but trying to avoid any mud



The Shipibos definitely sound nice and well-rounded but at the cost of the Grado treble magic. It might also depend on your sound source.


----------



## toodles1978

My main sources are the woo wa7 and mojo 2


----------



## ESL-1 (Aug 30, 2022)

ekolite said:


> I prefer Panasonic, however a lot of the Sony’s in on the early, early 00’s and before you cannot deny the quality.  After owning several different portable CD players I found that Sony’s break down fast.  Panasonics seem to have 2-3 times the lifespan.  I’ve heard someone owning a Panasonic PCDP for 20 years, used daily.


Maybe it is strength in numbers but I have 9 of the Sonys and have also passed a few along to friends, all still running strong.

I bought my first one when the Sony was a current model which is probably 15 years or so ago.


----------



## ekolite (Aug 30, 2022)

ESL-1 said:


> Maybe it is strength in numbers but I have 9 of the Sonys and have also passed a few along to friends, all still running strong.


To be fair many of the Sony’s I used were already used secondhand so I should have taken that into account.  Dang good sounding players though.  Love the first level bass boost!  I had that same model green and white one in your picture.


----------



## ESL-1

ekolite said:


> To be fair many of the Sony’s I used were already used secondhand so I should have taken that into account.  Dang good sounding players though.  Love the first level bass boost!  I had that same model green and white one in your picture.


Ah, but no bass boosting if using for breaking in.


----------



## ekolite (Aug 30, 2022)

Shout out to the member, Rocketron. For finding me not one but two amazing Classical music streaming platforms online today.  Truly great day.  By the way the apps are Classic FM and Idagio. Life changing for me.  Thank you so much, my friend.


----------



## rocketron

ekolite said:


> Shout out to the member, Rocketron. For finding me not one but two amazing Classical music streaming platforms online today.  Truly great day.  By the way the apps are Classic FM and Idagio. Life changing for me.  Thank you so much, my friend.


👍


----------



## peterinvan

I joined the Grado fan club this year when I was gifted a pair of SR325is (circa 2014).  I enjoy reading all the posts (positive and negative) on the forums.

I bought a pair of SR325x to compare, but after modding the SR325is to lightweight balanced cables, and two holes punched in the damper felt, I am keeping the older ones and sold the SR325x.

My take is that old man Grado made a wise decision to adapt their core competency, i.e. the skills and tools to wind tiny coils in their moving coil cartridges, to winding very accurate voice coils on their headphone drivers.  I believe it's the drivers that make Grado special, with the choice of cup material, pads, and heavy cables much further down the line of impact to sound quality.  And in my experience, those drivers need to be as close as possible to your ears.

I am in the 70+ demographic, so your experience may differ.

Happy listening


----------



## Shane D

toodles1978 said:


> As I have mentioned already.. I have just got my hands on the hemp. I am not a fan of the f pads (comfort mostly) so have been using the geekira g pads. I keep eyeing up the shipibo pads. Does anyone have experience of these in the hemp and if so what are the main take away points (and if possible vs the geekira g's)?


The F-pads put the drivers right on your ears. The Shipibo's put them too far away for my liking. I don't have any real G-pads, but the Beautiful Audio are a very good match, IME. I really do need to try some Real G-pads. I think I will give them more time with F-pads before making a final decision on them.


----------



## movinIron (Aug 30, 2022)

ledzep said:


> Burning things in for hours without listening to them is a big no these days in the good old UK with electricity nearly doubling in cost 🤬


Most of you know it, but for those who are new/skeptical to the idea:
- Solar charger/powerbank and DAP? I am using a no name powerbank and the AK jr for the job.
- Why not break in while listening? Just mind, it will take more than 2570 songs before the things reach their full potential. And will not work, if we go for a single song a day. Should be at least an hour a day.
The more, the better.

- Testtones, TV and audiobooks don’t work.
- Loudness/bass boost/…/equalization don’t have positive effects and they, as
- To high volumes can have negative effects

It smoothed out the highs on every Grado I own. On RS1e and SR325e also the high mids.
I can not remember any effect on the bass, but it’s close to the last thing I care about with Grados.
No Grado ever was bass weak or unprecise to me. Even not in movie explosions.
(I ‘m really not the woofer type)
The 2 headphones that benefited the most from break in were SR325e and Audioquest Night Owl.
The one with the earliest audible effects was the Sennheiser HD800S. It made a jump forward in precision at around 25 minutes. I was still listening. ‚It‘s a Naim!‘ slipped out, leaving the wife wondering.
At early age I came to the conclusion that some things are to hard to explain to the female cohabitant…


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

toodles1978 said:


> As I have mentioned already.. I have just got my hands on the hemp. I am not a fan of the f pads (comfort mostly) so have been using the geekira g pads. I keep eyeing up the shipibo pads. Does anyone have experience of these in the hemp and if so what are the main take away points (and if possible vs the geekira g's)?


The Shipibo pads will give a noticeable bass boost and mute the treble a bit. Out of all the Grados, the Hemps probably need that treatment the least. You'll probably still like them but it stretches the boundaries of the Grado spectrum. 

They're orders of magnitude more comfortable, for me at least. I'm more inclined to use them if I'm listening for a long time, but for that one special album I'd use the regular pads.


----------



## jonathan c

Joaquin Dinero said:


> The Shipibo pads will give a noticeable bass boost and mute the treble a bit. Out of all the Grados, the *Hemp *probably need that treatment the least. You'll probably still like them but it stretches the boundaries of the Grado spectrum.
> 
> They're orders of magnitude more comfortable, for me at least. I'm more inclined to use them if I'm listening for a long time, but for that one special album I'd use the regular pads.


My 3 cents (_inflation 😒)…_via Hemp with TTVJ  deluxe flats, the next album often becomes “that one special album”….🎼🥲🎶…


----------



## ledzep

The wifes on about getting a new AGA range oven, being gas / electric I would imagine it needs burning in, so how many days should I leave it on before I put my dinner in it ?


----------



## jonathan c

ledzep said:


> The wifes on about getting a new AGA range oven, being gas / electric I would imagine it needs burning in, so how many days should I leave it on before I put my dinner in it ?


None. Does it have a detachable power cord 🤣?


----------



## paraphernalia

movinIron said:


> .
> - Testtones, TV and audiobooks don’t work



Then just use a music radio station or an infinite playlist with your favorite songs.


----------



## ledzep

jonathan c said:


> None. Does it have a detachable power cord 🤣?


It doesn't but I've got some spare cable off a pair of grado headphones so I can make one 🤣


----------



## ledzep

I set thee free .....


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ledzep said:


> I set thee free .....



From which headphone are those drivers on the picture?


----------



## ledzep

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> From which headphone are those drivers on the picture?


325x


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ledzep said:


> 325x



Did you change anything on those drivers?
I am surprised that half is covered by some kind of material, probably to cover those holes.
Is this standard on Grado drivers?


----------



## ledzep

Nope nothing changed apart from removing the black Sharpie ink off the back of the driver as I wanted to see what the marking was ( grado 44-2).


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ledzep said:


> Nope nothing changed apart from removing the black Sharpie ink off the back of the driver as I wanted to see what the marking was ( grado 44-2).



I thought the whole backside of the driver is covered by a kind of material and then some holes are opened across the drivers backside rather than half fully covered and half not covered at all.
Maybe I was wrong with that, or they changed it with the X drivers.


----------



## ESL-1

ledzep said:


> The wifes on about getting a new AGA range oven, being gas / electric I would imagine it needs burning in, so how many days should I leave it on before I put my dinner in it ?


And let's not forget interchangeable pads to make sure it fits.  As far as burn in just turn the range on for 10 minutes and then if you decide to touch it you will be burnt in. 

 (WARNING - DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME UNLESS YOU ARE A QUALIFIED EXPERT)


----------



## ledzep

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I thought the whole backside of the driver is covered by a kind of material and then some holes are opened across the drivers backside rather than half fully covered and half not covered at all.
> Maybe I was wrong with that, or they changed it with the X drivers.


I may need the help of some friends to look into that ......


----------



## ESL-1

ledzep said:


> I set thee free .....


They look sort of sad........ a bit out of place perhaps.


----------



## ledzep

ESL-1 said:


> They look sort of sad........ a bit out of place perhaps.


Don't worry they'll soon be incased in luxury wood cups and adorned with aluminium and leather 👍


----------



## ESL-1

ledzep said:


> Don't worry they'll soon be incased in luxury wood cups and adorned with aluminium and leather 👍


Ahh, a life of luxury ahead, I am happy.  Enjoy the build.


----------



## ledzep

ESL-1 said:


> Ahh, a life of luxury ahead, I am happy.  Enjoy the build.


Thanks 👍 
Well it's put a smile on their face 🤣


----------



## Zachik

ledzep said:


> Well it's put a smile on their face 🤣


That put a smile on MY face!


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

ledzep said:


> I set thee free .....


Did Englebert Humperdink cause your Grados to explode ? 😜


----------



## jlaseter

Wow, so I bought a new toy I shouldn't have, in the form of a Joseph Grado HP-2. I'm impressed with the sound quality, and astounded when remembering these were made around 1989. 

Despite their reputation for being the most neutral Grado, I wouldn't characterize them that way. More like, imagine you have bass authority but want treble sparkle. But you also want a headphone that nails the naturality of vocals. But also also you want soundstage and imaging. The Joseph Grado isn't just a compromise headphone with one or two fun aspects -- it seems to do everything right. As a consequence, it might seem to be a less fun headphone at times. On the other hand, musical performances shine through, so you feel like you're listening to music, and not to the specific emphases of the headphones. 

The most impressive quality of these is their build quality. The current Grado aesthetic descended from this design, yet somehow even their highest-end pales in comparison. 

Each rodblock has a thumbscrew to hold the rod in place once adjusted, something commonly seen now on custom rodblocks. But rather than rubber o-rings to keep the rods from dropping out, there's a hidden horizontal captive spring-loaded plastic "brake". This brake pushes against the rod when it is threaded through the rodblock and prevents unaided sliding. Besides this, there is very little wiggle room for each rod inside its channel -- the precision machining is excellent. 

Did anybody else with these notice this neato rod retention mechanism?


----------



## ESL-1

jlaseter said:


> Wow, so I bought a new toy I shouldn't have, in the form of a Joseph Grado HP-2. I'm impressed with the sound quality, and astounded when remembering these were made around 1989.
> 
> Despite their reputation for being the most neutral Grado, I wouldn't characterize them that way. More like, imagine you have bass authority but want treble sparkle. But you also want a headphone that nails the naturality of vocals. But also also you want soundstage and imaging. The Joseph Grado isn't just a compromise headphone with one or two fun aspects -- it seems to do everything right. As a consequence, it might seem to be a less fun headphone at times. On the other hand, musical performances shine through, so you feel like you're listening to music, and not to the specific emphases of the headphones.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!  A very nice treat to yourself.  I am sure you will grow to like them more and more.  Funny, I spent the last couple of nights concentrating mostly on my HP2.  I agree with your assessments.  There is definitely a pride of ownership with them.  They look and feel great.  I had the good fortune to get them from a friend in a trade. 

As I am sure you know the lettering is extremely fragile.

Enjoy them and thanks for sharing.


----------



## jlaseter (Sep 1, 2022)

ESL-1 said:


> Congratulations!  A very nice treat to yourself.  I am sure you will grow to like them more and more.  Funny, I spent the last couple of nights concentrating mostly on my HP2.  I agree with your assessments.  There is definitely a pride of ownership with them.  They look and feel great.  I had the good fortune to get them from a friend in a trade.
> 
> As I am sure you know the lettering is extremely fragile.
> 
> Enjoy them and thanks for sharing.



I feel like these headphones might outlast me, pad changes aside! But yeah the lettering is the exception. Mine have about 70% of the lettering remaining.

I'm actually investigating whether the lettering can be economically recreated without access to silk-screening equipment. I think I have identified a close (99%-100%) match to the font used, and if a decal can be created, then although it will no longer be "all-original" it will look perfect to me.

I guess in lieu of that, I'll still get plenty of enjoyment from my Oseph Grdo HP 0 😂.


----------



## ledzep

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Did Englebert Humperdink cause your Grados to explode ? 😜


No but the drivers couldn't wait to get out


----------



## ledzep

jlaseter said:


> I feel like these headphones might outlast me, pad changes aside! But yeah the lettering is the exception. Mine have about 70% of the lettering remaining.
> 
> I'm actually investigating whether the lettering can be economically recreated without access to silk-screening equipment. I think I have identified a close (99%-100%) match to the font used, and if a decal can be created, then although it will no longer be "all-original" it will look perfect to me.
> 
> I guess in lieu of that, I'll still get plenty of enjoyment from my Oseph Grdo HP 0 😂.


Everything right on these grados, apart from the longevity of the print, but it's a sign that they have been used and loved. Crazy suggestion but have you thought of those transfer sets you can buy in different font and size / colour, the ones that you rub on the back of the tracing like paper and they adhere to the surface, worth looking into, or ones that you can get for modelling that you put in water and then apply with tweezers , adjust and leave to dry.


----------



## jlaseter

ledzep said:


> Everything right on these grados, apart from the longevity of the print, but it's a sign that they have been used and loved. Crazy suggestion but have you thought of those transfer sets you can buy in different font and size / colour, the ones that you rub on the back of the tracing like paper and they adhere to the surface, worth looking into, or ones that you can get for modelling that you put in water and then apply with tweezers , adjust and leave to dry.



I've considered water decals, but I don't know if I'd have the patience to lay them out. Haven't heard of the transfer sets. Would that method be letter-by-letter application as well? 

What I have done so far is laid out a Cricut design for a vinyl sticker decal, using a properly scaled straight-on image of the full text. I'm probably going to start by seeing if a negative cut-out/stencil matches up well enough with my remaining lettering. From that point, if I decide the vinyl decal approach looks too rough, I have the option to paint using the stencil.


----------



## ESL-1

jlaseter said:


> I feel like these headphones might outlast me, pad changes aside! But yeah the lettering is the exception. Mine have about 70% of the lettering remaining.
> 
> I'm actually investigating whether the lettering can be economically recreated without access to silk-screening equipment. I think I have identified a close (99%-100%) match to the font used, and if a decal can be created, then although it will no longer be "all-original" it will look perfect to me.
> 
> I guess in lieu of that, I'll still get plenty of enjoyment from my Oseph Grdo HP 0 😂.


Yes you will.  They thrive on playing them with gusto.


----------



## Zaplanc

My first Grado... I'm happy...


----------



## ledzep

jlaseter said:


> I've considered water decals, but I don't know if I'd have the patience to lay them out. Haven't heard of the transfer sets. Would that method be letter-by-letter application as well?
> 
> What I have done so far is laid out a Cricut design for a vinyl sticker decal, using a properly scaled straight-on image of the full text. I'm probably going to start by seeing if a negative cut-out/stencil matches up well enough with my remaining lettering. From that point, if I decide the vinyl decal approach looks too rough, I have the option to paint using the stencil.


My personally I'd get them lazer etched then they'd be easy to mark with a red acrylic pen but that's me and I have no problem modding anything due to a lack of sentimental value 🤣


----------



## ledzep

Zaplanc said:


> My first Grado... I'm happy...


Congratulations, now just cut off the cables and install some jack's and your good to go 👍


----------



## ESL-1 (Sep 1, 2022)

jlaseter said:


> I've considered water decals, but I don't know if I'd have the patience to lay them out. Haven't heard of the transfer sets. Would that method be letter-by-letter application as well?
> 
> What I have done so far is laid out a Cricut design for a vinyl sticker decal, using a properly scaled straight-on image of the full text. I'm probably going to start by seeing if a negative cut-out/stencil matches up well enough with my remaining lettering. From that point, if I decide the vinyl decal approach looks too rough, I have the option to paint using the stencil.


Some very interesting thoughts for the missing lettering.  Mine were perfect when purchased and the shame is that somehow a couple of small bits of the lettering went awol.  I am super careful with my gear and I don’t know what happened.  Please post if you succeed in finding a solution.

Click on each photo to see the full face.

Good luck.


----------



## ESL-1

Zaplanc said:


> My first Grado... I'm happy...


The FUN has begun.  As you play and accrue time they will be sounding better as you hit 50 to 100 hours.  So as they say the best is yet to come.

Enjoy the journey,


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

More Grado Mad Science

I've said before for on this thread that my favourite pads for the Hemps are the Dekoni Velours.

I recently got ZMF Atriums and it's led me to totally reassess my headphone goals and cull a bunch of my collection. The Hemps are going nowhere!....

However, I've always had a slight issue with sibilance with the Dekoni pads but they are by far the most comfortable pads I've used and bring a lot of other qualities to the sound that I enjoy, especially soundstage.

Well, I had a Eureka moment today. Bringing the driver slightly closer to the ears reduces sibilance. So basically the Dekoni pads need break-in.

I pushed them flat and heated them a little with a hairdryer so the foam has a little more give. 

Sibilance tamed and still at max comfort. Happy Hemp-Day!


----------



## kish05

Should I get Sr60x or go for the Sr80x


----------



## ekolite

Zaplanc said:


> My first Grado... I'm happy...


Congratulations and welcome to the Grado club.  Pure natural sound true to the soul of the recording is what you will find with Grado headphones!  You made a great choice with the 325x.  If you have any concerns over comfort reach out to us on here we will help!


----------



## ledzep

kish05 said:


> Should I get Sr60x or go for the Sr80x


Both followed by the 125, 225, 325, RS1 RS2 , Hemps , PS500 , PS 2000, GS3000x and then HP1000 and any in-between plus all the custom ones you can make, the world is your oyster .... Don't hold back it's grado fan club law 👍


----------



## gimmeheadroom

kish05 said:


> Should I get Sr60x or go for the Sr80x



Yes.



ledzep said:


> Both followed by the 125, 225, 325, RS1 RS2 , Hemps , PS500 , PS 2000, GS3000x and then HP1000 and any in-between plus all the custom ones you can make, the world is your oyster .... Don't hold back it's grado fan club law 👍


----------



## kish05

ledzep said:


> Both followed by the 125, 225, 325, RS1 RS2 , Hemps , PS500 , PS 2000, GS3000x and then HP1000 and any in-between plus all the custom ones you can make, the world is your oyster .... Don't hold back it's grado fan club law 👍


I can never argue to that


----------



## ekolite

I remember my first Grado pretty vividly.  I received my SR80e’s from Amazon and the first thing I put on was some slow electronic music and the soundstage effect was huge.  I remember thinking… wow this is a lot better.  After trying out several more models,  I still feel the same way. I think Grados sound damn fine with just about any genre.  But excel at rock, jazz and classical. They, to me, are the very definition of a music lover’s headphone. Good memories remembering my first Grado. Brought together even better while listening to a pair while thinking about it.


----------



## qua2k (Sep 2, 2022)

Ultra rare 90 degree cupped GH2... this would mess with my OCDness way too much.


----------



## ledzep

I have a pair that's even more sort after,
Super lightweight and one of the best open back sounding sets ever ! Slip these beauties on and turn on your amp and speakers and it's just like your listening to ...... Well your amp and speakers, the sense of openness and spacial awareness is outstanding, not to mention you'll never have to replace pads ever again 👍


----------



## ledzep

qua2k said:


> Ultra rare 45 degree cupped GH2... this would mess with my OCDness way too much.


These are the John Merrick ltd edition ones.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones (Sep 2, 2022)

Some days ago I bought a brand new SR325e.
I have 9 different Grado headphones now and the SR325e is the first where I start thinking it has somehow a little too much in the treble area.
I really like the overall sound, but when I listen for longer times my ears start hurting somehow or at least feel not comfortable.
I not talk about comfort issues from wearing them, I only mean sound issues from probably too much high frequencies for my ears.
They are not fully burned in yet, just have about 25 or 30 hours on them now, so maybe things will still change and improve.
I will at least give them 100 hours before a final assessment but all other Grado headphones I have did not give me this kind of negative feelings in my ears and I did listen to all of them from the beginning (always burning them in while listening and enjoying them).

However, I am thinking to acquire an additional e series Grado to let my Grado family grow further as long as I still can get e series headphones new.
I am thinking about one of SR225e (brand new for reduced price), RS1e (demo in mint condition for reduced price) or GS2000e (demo in mint condition for reduced price).

Any ideas or recommendation which one you would get from those in my situation?
Just for reference, I have GH1, GH2, GH4, White, Hemp, SR80X, PS500e, RS2e and SR325e.

Would the SR225e make any sense considering that I have some problem with the SR325e treble presentation?
Or does the SR225e maybe have a little less sharp treble compared with SR325e?
From what I did read the RS1e should be a little more relaxed and would fit my ears better maybe.
Not sure how about the GS2000e.
Any suggestion or information regarding my plan for the next Grado would be appreciated.


----------



## Shane D (Sep 2, 2022)

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Some days ago I bought a brand new SR325e.
> I have 9 different Grado headphones now and the SR325e is the first where I start thinking it has somehow a little too much in the treble area.
> I really like the overall sound, but when I listen for longer times my ears start hurting somehow or at least feel not comfortable.
> I not talk about comfort issues from wearing them, I only mean sound issues from probably too much high frequencies for my ears.
> ...


The SR325e's were my first Grado's. While I did love the sound, they wore me down with the brightness. The GH2's are the perfect match for me, but the 325's started me down this road.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones (Sep 2, 2022)

...


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Shane D said:


> The SR325e's were my first Grado's. While I did love the sound, they wore me down with the brightness. The GH2's are the perfect match for me, but the 325's started me down this road.



For me it was the GH1 which started me down this road. And it is still my favourite headphone.
But I like them all and as mentioned I also like the sound of the SR325e but after some continuous time of listening my ears are no longer as happy as before.


----------



## ledzep

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Some days ago I bought a brand new SR325e.
> I have 9 different Grado headphones now and the SR325e is the first where I start thinking it has somehow a little too much in the treble area.
> I really like the overall sound, but when I listen for longer times my ears start hurting somehow or at least feel not comfortable.
> I not talk about comfort issues from wearing them, I only mean sound issues from probably too much high frequencies for my ears.
> ...


Get them little suckers open and mod the drivers 👍


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ledzep said:


> Get them little suckers open and mod the drivers 👍



My goal is to keep all my headphones in original state as designed.
Therefore, I would not like to mod any of my headphones even if it would improve the sound for me maybe.
I am lucky enough to have other headphones (and not only one set ) which have no issues at all for me. 

I know that you would be happy to mod them immediately if you would have any issues with them. 
And I know you do it good.

If I would have two copies of the same model, I could imagine to try a mod with one maybe.
But one copy would stay original.


----------



## Zachik

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> For me it was the GH1 which started me down this road. And it is still my favourite headphone.


I wonder if I made a mistake, passing on 2 opportunities to get a GH1 for a reasonable price... 
People here wrote they were pretty close to the GH2 which I own. That was the reason for passing on the GH1. 
@InLoveWithHeadphones you have both GH1 and GH2 (and GH4) - what are your thoughts about owning both GH1 and GH2?


----------



## Plautus001

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Some days ago I bought a brand new SR325e.
> I have 9 different Grado headphones now and the SR325e is the first where I start thinking it has somehow a little too much in the treble area.
> I really like the overall sound, but when I listen for longer times my ears start hurting somehow or at least feel not comfortable.
> I not talk about comfort issues from wearing them, I only mean sound issues from probably too much high frequencies for my ears.
> ...


I really liked the SR225e ( liked SR60e as well) the best of the "e" prestige headphones.

The treble was not as "hot" as the SR325e.

I have not heard the RS1e or GS2000e


----------



## Gippy (Sep 2, 2022)

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I am thinking about one of SR225e (brand new for reduced price), RS1e (demo in mint condition for reduced price) or GS2000e (demo in mint condition for reduced price).



Get the SR225e because it doesn't appear you have a plastic e-series model. As a former owner, the GS2000e is a _very_ acquired taste because it had the least midbass and the sharpest 6khz peak compared against the GS1000i/e and GS3000e, with a graininess to the mids. I know there were some GS2000e fans in here but seriously, unless you've demoed it for a good while and are certain that's the sound signature you prefer, I don't recommend it at all. There's no GS2000x for a reason.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Zachik said:


> I wonder if I made a mistake, passing on 2 opportunities to get a GH1 for a reasonable price...
> People here wrote they were pretty close to the GH2 which I own. That was the reason for passing on the GH1.
> @InLoveWithHeadphones you have both GH1 and GH2 (and GH4) - what are your thoughts about owning both GH1 and GH2?



For my ears the GH1, GH2 and GH4 sound quite similar.
They are not the same sound wise, bur very close.
I prefer the GH1 from all of them because for my ears the bass is best on the GH1.
GH2 and GH4 have a little more bass compared to GH1 but for my taste the GH1 has already enough bass.
It is not a huge difference for me though.
GH4 seems to sound little fuller than GH1 and GH2 I think.
I am happy that I own all three GH1, GH2 and GH4 because they all sound great and they all look great and are limited editions.
I could happily live with just one of them if I had to and each of them would be welcome.
But I am still happy that I can have them all together. 

One could not go wrong with either of them.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Plautus001 said:


> I really liked the SR225e ( liked SR60e as well) the best of the "e" prestige headphones.
> 
> The treble was not as "hot" as the SR325e.
> 
> I have not heard the RS1e or GS2000e



Good to know that treble of SR225e is not as hot as SR325e.
Maybe I could prefer it over the 325e then.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Gippy said:


> Get the SR225e because it doesn't appear you have a plastic e-series model. As a former owner, the GS2000e is a _very_ acquired taste because it had the least midbass and the sharpest 6khz peak compared against the GS1000i/e and GS3000e, with a graininess to the mids. I know there were some GS2000e fans in here but seriously, unless you've demoed it for a good while and are certain that's the sound signature you prefer, I don't recommend it at all. There's no GS2000x for a reason.



Yes, the only plastic model I have is the SR80X but no plastic e-series yet.
Maybe could be worth to get the SR225e to have at least one plastic e-series model.
I even could get a SR225e plus a SR125e if I want to.
The same shop has them both brand new with reduced prices.

I did read a lot about the GS2000e and from what I did read I at least think that I could like it much.
From my reading I would think that I prefer it over the GS1000e and also over the GS3000e but I may be wrong with that.
GS1000e I did demo once and I really liked it. GS2000e and GS3000e I did never hear myself.
But of course I only can know when I did hear it myself.
Do you think the GS2000e is as hot in the treble as the SR325e?
Or maybe a little less so?


----------



## ledzep

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> My goal is to keep all my headphones in original state as designed.
> Therefore, I would not like to mod any of my headphones even if it would improve the sound for me maybe.
> I am lucky enough to have other headphones (and not only one set ) which have no issues at all for me.
> 
> ...


Yeah I can understand that keeping them original I guess that's the whole point of getting that particular type of grado, I'm a bit like that when people say use EQ on headphones, if you got to use EQ then it's the wrong headphone for you and there's plenty of headphones to choose from, that's probably why I've had so many over the years. One thing is with the low end grado you can have two pairs one stock and one to mod and then do a bit of A/B testing. I've kept the 325x that I bought as stock ( well sound wise ) just upgraded the look and build, but the pair of 325x I was given for a repair job I did the drivers are going in full woods and possibly closing up a hole or two to pull in the bottom end if the woods make them more warmer and the aluminium cups are still on the idea table but not for long 👍


----------



## paraphernalia

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Some days ago I bought a brand new SR325e.
> I have 9 different Grado headphones now and the SR325e is the first where I start thinking it has somehow a little too much in the treble area.



Just put other pads on them, Geekria Donuts or Geekria G and the treble problem should be gone.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ledzep said:


> Yeah I can understand that keeping them original I guess that's the whole point of getting that particular type of grado, I'm a bit like that when people say use EQ on headphones, if you got to use EQ then it's the wrong headphone for you and there's plenty of headphones to choose from, that's probably why I've had so many over the years. One thing is with the low end grado you can have two pairs one stock and one to mod and then do a bit of A/B testing. I've kept the 325x that I bought as stock ( well sound wise ) just upgraded the look and build, but the pair of 325x I was given for a repair job I did the drivers are going in full woods and possibly closing up a hole or two to pull in the bottom end if the woods make them more warmer and the aluminium cups are still on the idea table but not for long 👍



I tend to not mod and not EQ any headphone.
I try to keep them as original as possible.
As you told, if the sound does not fit my taste then I try to get another headphone which fits my preferences better.
But the idea to have multiple copies of low end Grado headphones, keep one original and mod another, that is probably a good idea.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

paraphernalia said:


> Just put other pads on them, Geekria Donuts or Geekria G and the treble problem should be gone.



I could give that a try maybe.
Do you maybe have a link where I can buy this Geekria pads and what exact model I should get?
Does it introduce other changes to the sound beside reducing the treble a bit?


----------



## qua2k

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> My goal is to keep all my headphones in original state as designed.
> Therefore, I would not like to mod any of my headphones even if it would improve the sound for me maybe.
> I am lucky enough to have other headphones (and not only one set ) which have no issues at all for me.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with you here when it comes to Grado but the only asterisk is comfort. A Turbulent Labs headband and a Shipibo aluminum rodblock/gimbal set is a much needed, and reversible, mod that I would recommend.


----------



## Luckyleo

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Some days ago I bought a brand new SR325e.
> I have 9 different Grado headphones now and the SR325e is the first where I start thinking it has somehow a little too much in the treble area.
> I really like the overall sound, but when I listen for longer times my ears start hurting somehow or at least feel not comfortable.
> I not talk about comfort issues from wearing them, I only mean sound issues from probably too much high frequencies for my ears.
> ...


I know you want the E series, but the 325x does not have the issues you mentioned.  It's a truly wonderful HP

Leo


----------



## Luckyleo

You may be able to detect that I'm a long time Deadhead.  It's true... Anyway, I've been exploring other genres for quite a while now.  During that journey I haven't listened to much Dead.  Mostly Jazz and Americana.  During that time I purchased the GS300x.  Never listened to the Dead Since then.. Until tonight.  Sirus/Xm This Day In Grateful Dead history.  Kanas City, 9/03/1985.  Oh my.  I've not heard this before (the clarity, the soul....)  It's like they are playing in my living room and I'm sitting right there in front of them. I can "see" them and feel the vibe of the recording.... The two drummers are separated and you can hear them distinctly (Mickey and Billy).  The Bass Player (Phil) is leading them on, tight and moving further.  Organ/piano player doing his thing stage right (Brent).  Lead Guitar and rhythm guitar (Jerry and Bobby) playing off each other and having a great time. 
I'm so happy with these HP's. As always, YMMV

Leo


----------



## Luckyleo

hi-fiber said:


> ^ i worry everytime i take my grados out or "on-the-go" because i might damage the drivers... wind, water, fire... etc...
> 
> My SR80i's actually lost some of its... "blast" after breaking in. But it got more comfortable to listen to!
> 
> ...


3000x


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

qua2k said:


> I completely agree with you here when it comes to Grado but the only asterisk is comfort. A Turbulent Labs headband and a Shipibo aluminum rodblock/gimbal set is a much needed, and reversible, mod that I would recommend.



Nice GH2.   

Fortunately, I have no comfort issues with all Grado headphones that come with L or G pads.
They are really comfortable for me.
But I cannot handle the S or F pads though.
They destroy my ears, probably because I wear glasses which is no good combination with the S and F pads from my point of view.
I have no wish or need to change anything with the headbands, except maybe for the cheaper models (SR60 until SR225) because I prefer the leather headbands.
Metal rodblocks and gimbals would be nice though.
At least my White has metal gimbals.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Luckyleo said:


> I know you want the E series, but the 325x does not have the issues you mentioned.  It's a truly wonderful HP
> 
> Leo



I just want the E series now because they little by little disappear from the shelves.
The X series will be available new for some years still.
However, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Luckyleo said:


> I know you want the E series, but the 325x does not have the issues you mentioned.  It's a truly wonderful HP
> 
> Leo



I see you also have the RS1e.
Could you tell something about the RS1e treble?
I hope it is less "hot" or bright as the SR325e.
I would really like to get a RS1e but only if I can handle the treble presentation.


----------



## Luckyleo

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I see you also have the RS1e.
> Could you tell something about the RS1e treble?
> I hope it is less "hot" or bright as the SR325e.
> I would really like to get a RS1e but only if I can handle the treble presentation.


you are correct.  The treble is far less than the the 325e.  That being said, it is a well rounded and smoother headphone than the 325 (IMH0).  The tonality (timbre) is much more refined and well put together than the 325.   Remember this is one man's opinion.  YMMV.  

Leo


----------



## joseph69

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> For me it was the GH1 which started me down this road. And it is still my favourite headphone.


The GH1 is an exceptional sounding headphone.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

joseph69 said:


> The GH1 is an exceptional sounding headphone.



100% agreed!


----------



## paraphernalia

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I could give that a try maybe.
> Do you maybe have a link where I can buy this Geekria pads and what exact model I should get?
> Does it introduce other changes to the sound beside reducing the treble a bit?


They also boost the bass and mids a bit. The "G" does that more than the "donut". It's worth trying both of them imho.

G: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0155XZLUU/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
The look like Grado G pads but they are quite soft and don't keep that distance from your ear that the original Grado Gs do. The are in effect more like a very comfy Grado F pad.





Donut: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0155XZJ4I/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1





They're both affordable so there is no real reason not to try them out.

IMHO.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

paraphernalia said:


> They also boost the bass and mids a bit. The "G" does that more than the "donut". It's worth trying both of them imho.
> 
> G: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0155XZLUU/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> The look like Grado G pads but they are quite soft and don't keep that distance from your ear that the original Grado Gs do. The are in effect more like a very comfy Grado F pad.
> ...



Thanks for the links.
I will check and probably try it out, maybe with the G pads.


----------



## MaiLam

Fwiw I’ve liked the Geekria G equivalents less and less, the more time I’ve spent with them. They accentuate the treble too much and whilst the bass is good the mids also suffer. The donut ones I have nothing but praise for, perfect mid-ground for me between stock L and F pads. Their only flaw is that I find them the most uncomfortable out of the whole range!


----------



## ledzep (Sep 3, 2022)

3 projects finished 2 left to do .... Only stopped by this thread around June/ July and this is what happens..... Be warned 🤣


Waiting for black woods 


Still undecided


----------



## ledzep

Still undecided set is getting this turb slate xl band 👍


----------



## ledzep

Going to see how high I can go


----------



## TheRealDz

ledzep said:


> 3 projects finished 2 left to do .... Only stopped by this thread around June/ July and this is what happens..... Be warned 🤣
> 
> 
> Waiting for black woods
> ...



What is the headphone on the bottom?


----------



## ledzep

TheRealDz said:


> What is the headphone on the bottom?


325x cups with coating, inlays and buttons removed and shipibo silver short gimbals and locks added waiting for a turbulent slate xl headband and possibly getting the epsilon P1 drivers or PS1000e drivers to hopefully go in some aluminium sleeves.


----------



## jlaseter (Sep 3, 2022)

I love the idea of PS1000e drivers in those cups! In fact, there's evidence that Grado themselves may have tried this early in the development of the original PS1000 (or at least the concept of inner wooden chambers).


----------



## Luckyleo

11


jlaseter said:


> I love the idea of PS1000e drivers in those cups! In fact, there's evidence that Grado themselves may have tried this early in the development of the original PS1000 (or at least the concept of inner wooden chambers).


I have the original Grado's for Head-fi.  They made a mistake and they are Head-f1.  Anyway, this is their design.  I've had them quite a while.... sound pretty good


----------



## UntilThen

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> For me it was the GH1 which started me down this road. And it is still my favourite headphone.



Grado GH1 is pretty special in tone. Never has a headphone so cheap sound so expensive.


----------



## UntilThen

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I prefer the GH1 from all of them because for my ears the bass is best on the GH1.



I've not heard GH2 or GH4 but GH1 bass is phenomenal with a powerful tube amp. Listening to Albert Cummings - Working Man now. It's solid with blues. I had actually packed the GH1 away for a few months but returning to it now. Sounds incredible to my ears.


----------



## joseph69

UntilThen said:


> Grado GH1 is pretty special in tone. Never has a headphone *so cheap* sound so expensive.


Let me rephrase that for you.
Never has a headphone *so inexpensive *sound so expensive.


----------



## UntilThen

joseph69 said:


> Let me rephrase that for you.
> Never has a headphone *so inexpensive *sound so expensive.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

UntilThen said:


> Grado GH1 is pretty special in tone. Never has a headphone so cheap sound so expensive.



Yes I agree.
Do you still have your GH1, or did you finally let it go and only kept the Susvara?
I am just wondering because I only see the Susvara mentioned as your headphone.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

UntilThen said:


> I've not heard GH2 or GH4 but GH1 bass is phenomenal with a powerful tube amp. Listening to Albert Cummings - Working Man now. It's solid with blues. I had actually packed the GH1 away for a few months but returning to it now. Sounds incredible to my ears.



I did not read this before my last post.
You did answer my question from my last post here. 

For my ears GH2 and GH4 have a tiny bit more bass compared to GH1.
But I have no wish for more bass than what GH1 already has.

If I had to choose only one headphone, it would be the GH1 without hesitation.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

joseph69 said:


> Let me rephrase that for you.
> Never has a headphone *so inexpensive *sound so expensive.



Your wording fits better I think 

But as long as we agree that GH1 sounds fantastic everything is ok.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

UntilThen said:


> I've not heard GH2 or GH4 but GH1 bass is phenomenal with a powerful tube amp. Listening to Albert Cummings - Working Man now. It's solid with blues. I had actually packed the GH1 away for a few months but returning to it now. Sounds incredible to my ears.



Do you have experience with any other Grado headphones beside the GH1?


----------



## UntilThen

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Do you have experience with any other Grado headphones beside the GH1?



Nope. Wasn't going to start with the Grado range as I did with other brands. The headphones I've been through:-

Beyer DT880 250 ohms
HD650, HD800, HD800S
Beyer T1 v1 & v2, T90
Audeze LCD-2f, 3f, X and 4
HiFiMan Arya, He1000se, Susvara
ZMF Atticus, Eikon, Verite LTD Open

Presently have only Susvara, HD800 and GH1.

I go through just as many amps, both ss and tube. I'm pretty much done. Fatigued from constant changes.   Just settle down and listen to music.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

UntilThen said:


> Fatigued from constant changes.  Just settle down and listen to music



Sometimes we might forget that headphones are made to listen - and enjoy - music!    

Happy listening to all!


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

I could not resist and just now ordered my next e series Grado.


----------



## joseph69

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I could not resist and just now ordered my next e series Grado.


You must have amnesia that goes into effect in 7 minutes!


----------



## ledzep

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I could not resist and just now ordered my next e series Grado.


Keep em coming 👍


----------



## Zachik

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> For my ears GH2 and GH4 have a tiny bit more bass compared to GH1.
> But I have no wish for more bass than what GH1 already has.
> 
> If I had to choose only one headphone, it would be the GH1 without hesitation.


So... for someone who LOVES bass - GH2 would be preferable to GH1? 
Do you prefer GH1 over GH2 just because the GH2 has too much bass for you?


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

joseph69 said:


> You must have amnesia that goes into effect in 7 minutes!



It needs less than three minutes to go into effect   

But more serious ... I do not buy any headphone to perform A/B testing or in depth comparisons.
I just love all the different Grado headphones (and my non Grado headphones as well).
And I enjoy to listen with them all.
And that is what I usually do with my headphones .... listen music ... and enjoy.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ledzep said:


> Keep em coming 👍



Should be here on Wednesday I think.
My other Grado headphones will be happy to get a new brother (or sister ..... aunt ... uncle .... nephew ....).


----------



## ledzep

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Should be here on Wednesday I think.
> My other Grado headphones will be happy to get a new brother (or sister ..... aunt ... uncle .... nephew ....).


Then there's the cousins and 2nd cousins, adopted and fostered 👍


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Zachik said:


> So... for someone who LOVES bass - GH2 would be preferable to GH1?
> Do you prefer GH1 over GH2 just because the GH2 has too much bass for you?



Yes I would say if you love bass then GH2 is preferable.
And yes, I prefer GH1 because for my ears GH1 has the perfect amount of bass.
However, GH2 does not have much more bass, just a tiny bit.
They are really very close sound wise.
Please be aware that this is just my opinion and that I do no deep A/B testing.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Yes I would say if you love bass then GH2 is preferable.
> And yes, I prefer GH1 because for my ears GH1 has the perfect amount of bass.
> However, GH2 does not have much more bass, just a tiny bit.
> They are really very close sound wise.
> Please be aware that this is just my opinion and that I do no deep A/B testing.



@Zachik: 
Please be aware that even GH2 is not for bass heads ... not at all.
For me it has a tiny bit more bass than GH1 but it is not bass heavy.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ledzep said:


> Then there's the cousins and 2nd cousins, adopted and fostered 👍



Oh yes, thanks to point that out.
So at least I have arguments if I buy more Grado headphones in the future.   
The whole family need to be united.


----------



## mbwilson111

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Should be here on Wednesday I think.
> My other Grado headphones will be happy to get a new brother (or sister ..... aunt ... uncle .... nephew ....).


Did you tell us exactly which model you ordered?  I scrolled back but didn't see it.


----------



## Zachik

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> @Zachik:
> Please be aware that even GH2 is not for bass heads ... not at all.
> For me it has a tiny bit more bass than GH1 but it is not bass heavy.


I have a GH2, and love it.
Sounds to me like GH1 (for my taste) - would NOT be better than the GH2. That is all I wanted to know...


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

mbwilson111 said:


> Did you tell us exactly which model you ordered?  I scrolled back but didn't see it.



No I didn't.
I just told I am thinking about to order either SR225e, RS1e or GS2000e.
And finally I decided to get the RS1e and ordered a demo unit in near mint condition for a discount.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Zachik said:


> I have a GH2, and love it.
> Sounds to me like GH1 (for my taste) - would NOT be better than the GH2. That is all I wanted to know...



Good that you love your GH2.
I love mine too, even I prefer the GH1.
And I am happy that I could help and yes, I also think for your taste the GH1 is not better than the GH2.


----------



## ledzep

RS1 wood button version, gor a chance to grab a reasonable priced pair. Is it a worthwhile buy ?


----------



## ESL-1

ledzep said:


> RS1 wood button version, gor a chance to grab a reasonable priced pair. Is it a worthwhile buy ?


I just listened to mine a few days ago and it refreshed my memory.  They were and still are a great listen in my opinion.  I have and had plenty of Grados in my collection and the vintage RS1 is still special.  I vote yes for your decision.  Besides, you would never have a problem selling them if they did not tickle your fancy.

I am the original owner so I have had them from their introduction as the new TOTL Grado.  It remained as such until the the first Statement model, the GS1000.  I preferred the RS1.

Good luck,
Joe G


----------



## TheMiddleSky (Sep 5, 2022)

From all Grado I ever heard (Practically everything from i/e/x-series), this one indeed the best in Vocal/Midrange area for me! The clarity, realism in vocal, and a hint of sweetness in tonality really great.

Bass punch and body is on "the usual" Grado GS Series, so not strong suit. PS2000e is still better in this regard.






p.s: I didn't read any spec about GS3000X before, and I felt so excited when realised GS3000X use metal inner chamber (never seen this before in other GS Series). Definitely a worthy headphone in summit-fi forum (hint to anyone who willing to make the thread there haha).


----------



## ledzep

ESL-1 said:


> I just listened to mine a few days ago and it refreshed my memory.  They were and still are a great listen in my opinion.  I have and had plenty of Grados in my collection and the vintage RS1 is still special.  I vote yes for your decision.  Besides, you would never have a problem selling them if they did not tickle your fancy.
> 
> I am the original owner so I have had them from their introduction as the new TOTL Grado.  It remained as such until the the first Statement model, the GS1000.  I preferred the RS1.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that and helping me spend my money 💰 kudos mate 👍


----------



## ESL-1

ledzep said:


> Thanks for that and helping me spend my money 💰 kudos mate 👍


Glad to help your wallet stay slim.   Keep in mind, I can be a bad influence in this type of situation.  Keep us posted.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Watch out, guys. There's some kind of scam attack going on with many fraudulent ads being posted here and people losing money by sending paypal F&F. Keep your eyes open and don't get burned.


----------



## ledzep

gimmeheadroom said:


> Watch out, guys. There's some kind of scam attack going on with many fraudulent ads being posted here and people losing money by sending paypal F&F. Keep your eyes open and don't get burned.


Noted thanks


----------



## nrbatista

TheMiddleSky said:


> From all Grado I ever heard (Practically everything from i/e/x-series), this one indeed the best in Vocal/Midrange area for me! The clarity, realism in vocal, and a hint of sweetness in tonality really great.
> 
> Bass punch and body is on "the usual" Grado GS Series, so not strong suit. PS2000e is still better in this regard.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your impressions! Would you please describe how they go about soundstage width/depth and highs? I have had an RS1e (sometimes I've got few piercing highs) in the past and heard a hd800 (huge soundstage) if those can serve as a comparison.


----------



## UntilThen

TheMiddleSky said:


> From all Grado I ever heard (Practically everything from i/e/x-series), this one indeed the best in Vocal/Midrange area for me! The clarity, realism in vocal, and a hint of sweetness in tonality really great.
> 
> Bass punch and body is on "the usual" Grado GS Series, so not strong suit. PS2000e is still better in this regard.
> 
> ...



That is beautiful.


----------



## Roasty

TheMiddleSky said:


> From all Grado I ever heard (Practically everything from i/e/x-series), this one indeed the best in Vocal/Midrange area for me! The clarity, realism in vocal, and a hint of sweetness in tonality really great.
> 
> Bass punch and body is on "the usual" Grado GS Series, so not strong suit. PS2000e is still better in this regard.
> 
> ...



congrats man! any chance u had tried GS3000e, and if so, how does the x variant compare?


----------



## Plautus001 (Sep 5, 2022)

gimmeheadroom said:


> Watch out, guys. There's some kind of scam attack going on with many fraudulent ads being posted here and people losing money by sending paypal F&F. Keep your eyes open and don't get burned.


If they were F&F I'd send via debit...

When I buy stuff from here or Canuck Audio Mart... I use PayPal to avoid issues or misunderstandings.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Can I ask a favor of someone who owns the Bushmills Grado with the pouch? I'm trying to get the measurements of the pouch to see about making my own. If someone can help that would be awesome. Thanks


----------



## ekolite

Any votes for best Grado for classical music?


----------



## UntilThen

ekolite said:


> Any votes for best Grado for classical music?



GH1 in Piano Concerto No 21 in C Major Andante


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

ledzep said:


> RS1 wood button version, gor a chance to grab a reasonable priced pair. Is it a worthwhile buy ?


Yes, they still sound great and the retro looks are cool AF


----------



## ledzep

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Yes, they still sound great and the retro looks are cool AF


Unfortunately missed them went for £270,  I'm at an age where I don't live on my phone plus I was out with the wife for a meal and drinks and checking the phone is a no no no especially if I get caught looking at headphones 🤣


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

ledzep said:


> Unfortunately missed them went for £270,  I'm at an age where I don't live on my phone plus I was out with the wife for a meal and drinks and checking the phone is a no no no especially if I get caught looking at headphones 🤣


"Are you looking at headphones again?" 

"No . . . its porn, I swear" 😜


----------



## Plautus001

ledzep said:


> Unfortunately missed them went for £270,  I'm at an age where I don't live on my phone plus I was out with the wife for a meal and drinks and checking the phone is a no no no especially if I get caught looking at headphones 🤣


So true... 😆 🤣 😂 😹


----------



## ekolite

UntilThen said:


> GH1 in Piano Concerto No 21 in C Major Andante


GH1 sure has been a hot topic lately on here.  I wouldn’t mind picking up a set for looks alone.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

nrbatista said:


> Thanks for your impressions! Would you please describe how they go about soundstage width/depth and highs? I have had an RS1e (sometimes I've got few piercing highs) in the past and heard a hd800 (huge soundstage) if those can serve as a comparison.



The easiest way is to put your RS1e in Jumbo Pad, that would be close enough to describe the soundstage shape of GS3000X. RS1e with Jumbo Pad would sound hollow and pin point imaging several levels below GS3000X though. 



UntilThen said:


> That is beautiful.



Cocobolo never fail



Roasty said:


> congrats man! any chance u had tried GS3000e, and if so, how does the x variant compare?


GS series, in general, sound sharp, hollow and thin to me. I like PS2000e much more than any GS series with e-driver. 

I think the metal inner housing, or the way Grado tune GS3000X, make it has the most solid (density) of notes through all spectrum compared to GS with e-driver. Especially with Vocal, always like the hint of sweetness in GS3000e, but overall presentation is "too light" for me. GS3000X cure this problem.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ekolite said:


> GH1 sure has been a hot topic lately on here.  I wouldn’t mind picking up a set for looks alone.



GH1 has perfect looks for my eyes.
GH1 has fantastic sound for my ears.
GH1 has great comfort for my head and ears.

Hard to beat in my opinion. 
Of course .... YMMV.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

UntilThen said:


> GH1 in Piano Concerto No 21 in C Major Andante



Agreed: GH1 is great for classical music.


----------



## Plautus001

TheMiddleSky said:


> The easiest way is to put your RS1e in Jumbo Pad, that would be close enough to describe the soundstage shape of GS3000X. RS1e with Jumbo Pad would sound hollow and pin point imaging several levels below GS3000X though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting... I have to admit I really love the GS1000 (OG) I picked up a while back.  Especially with Darkvoice and Asgard 3.


----------



## nrbatista (Sep 7, 2022)

TheMiddleSky said:


> The easiest way is to put your RS1e in Jumbo Pad, that would be close enough to describe the soundstage shape of GS3000X. RS1e with Jumbo Pad would sound hollow and pin point imaging several levels below GS3000X though.



Thanks for the reply. “Jumbo pads” was a great way to put it into perspective . I was in fact using the G pads with the RS1e when I had them.



ekolite said:


> Any votes for best Grado for classical music?



@TheMiddleSky  In your experience, would GS3000x be a candidate here? And how about Jazz, and live concerts?


----------



## Menkau-ra

Hemps on Mainline with 3 tubes were so lovely, but on 10 tubes there is even more love:


----------



## Luckyleo

TheMiddleSky said:


> The easiest way is to put your RS1e in Jumbo Pad, that would be close enough to describe the soundstage shape of GS3000X. RS1e with Jumbo Pad would sound hollow and pin point imaging several levels below GS3000X though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My friend, you shared my opions (and feelings, yes feelings) about the 3000x. I have feelings because it's made me happy.  I've personally found what I'm looking for (U2).  I'm done.  I'm where I want to be.  I highly recommend the 3000x to anyone who may be interested.  A sound check before you buy may be more prudent, but for me I have zero regrets.

Leo


----------



## Luckyleo

nrbatista said:


> Thanks for the reply. “Jumbo pads” was a great way to put it into perspective
> 
> 
> 
> @TheMiddleSky  In your experience, would GS3000x be a candidate here? And how about Jazz, and live concerts?


3000x for Jazz and Classical are outstanding.  Only if you hear and appreciate what I hear and appreciate, lol.  If so, Gettem'

Leo


----------



## ESL-1

Menkau-ra said:


> Hemps on Mainline with 3 tubes were so lovely, but on 10 tubes there is even more love:


Music 🎼 is lovely and your photo conveys that feeling.  Nice..


----------



## VinMAC

TheMiddleSky said:


> From all Grado I ever heard (Practically everything from i/e/x-series), this one indeed the best in Vocal/Midrange area for me! The clarity, realism in vocal, and a hint of sweetness in tonality really great.
> 
> Bass punch and body is on "the usual" Grado GS Series, so not strong suit. PS2000e is still better in this regard.
> 
> ...


What about the weight of the GS3000x because of the metal core?

I always found the PS1000 a bit uncomfortable after an hour?

And how does the treble energy compare to the GS3000e? Rather set back, as with the entire X-Series?

Thanks very much!


----------



## Luckyleo

For me, the weight is not an issue.  They have a new headband that is a bit wider than previous models and it seems to displace the weight very well. YMMV

Leo


----------



## ESL-1

The wider headband does work well but the wood construction even with the metal sleeve is significantly lighter than the PS1000 and PS2000e series which have a full metal cup.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

VinMAC said:


> What about the weight of the GS3000x because of the metal core?
> 
> I always found the PS1000 a bit uncomfortable after an hour?
> 
> ...



No problem with the weight. PS2000e is significantly heavier on my head. GS3000X felt like a premium quality (because of extra weight) compared to lightweight GS3000e. Nothing to worry about in my book.

I think both GS3000 seems in similar level of treble brightness, but weightier body and smoother presentation of each notes from GS3000X make it seems a little darker. 



nrbatista said:


> Thanks for the reply. “Jumbo pads” was a great way to put it into perspective . I was in fact using the G pads with the RS1e when I had them.
> 
> 
> 
> @TheMiddleSky  In your experience, would GS3000x be a candidate here? And how about Jazz, and live concerts?



Vocal Jazz is my main genre, so yeah, GS3000X superb for that. Rarely I listen to Classic though, but the airy presentation and sweetness of wood tonality are great for instruments.


----------



## snapple10

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Can I ask a favor of someone who owns the Bushmills Grado with the pouch? I'm trying to get the measurements of the pouch to see about making my own. If someone can help that would be awesome. Thanks


Approximately 9.5 x 9.5 (inches)
Upside down camera😀


----------



## gimmeheadroom

snapple10 said:


> Approximately 9.5 x 9.5 (inches)
> Upside down camera😀


It's Bushmills- the camera is right side up, the guy holding the camera is upside down


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Received my RS1e today.
What can I say ...... I am happy. 
It was for sure the right decision for me to get the RS1e, I love it - from looks - from sound - from comfort. 
No complaints at all so far.


----------



## VinMAC

TheMiddleSky said:


> No problem with the weight. PS2000e is significantly heavier on my head. GS3000X felt like a premium quality (because of extra weight) compared to lightweight GS3000e. Nothing to worry about in my book.
> 
> I think both GS3000 seems in similar level of treble brightness, but weightier body and smoother presentation of each notes from GS3000X make it seems a little darker.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot.

So the treble energy of a GS1000 is gone forever!


----------



## Shane D

TheMiddleSky said:


> No problem with the weight. PS2000e is significantly heavier on my head. GS3000X felt like a premium quality (because of extra weight) compared to lightweight GS3000e. Nothing to worry about in my book.
> 
> I think both GS3000 seems in similar level of treble brightness, but weightier body and smoother presentation of each notes from GS3000X make it seems a little darker.
> 
> ...


Do you listen much to horn jazz? Think Miles Davis, Donald Byrd, Hank Mobly, Freddie Hubbard, etc?

Thanks.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Shane D said:


> Do you listen much to horn jazz? Think Miles Davis, Donald Byrd, Hank Mobly, Freddie Hubbard, etc?
> 
> Thanks.



Most of my music consist of female voices (I think 95% of them), so no, i don't listen to these singers.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Shane D said:


> Do you listen much to horn jazz? Think Miles Davis, Donald Byrd, Hank Mobly, Freddie Hubbard, etc?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes!


----------



## nrbatista

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Received my RS1e today.
> What can I say ...... I am happy.
> It was for sure the right decision for me to get the RS1e, I love it - from looks - from sound - from comfort.
> No complaints at all so far.


When I had my RS1e, I have used them with the G pads, which delivered a wider soundstage, and more comfortable as they are around the ears, than the stock pads.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Speaking of pad, actually I really love the combination of Beautiful Audio Pad with PS1000/2000 series.


----------



## nrbatista

TheMiddleSky said:


> Speaking of pad, actually I really love the combination of Beautiful Audio Pad with PS1000/2000 series.


Have you tested those pads with the GS3000x already?


----------



## nrbatista

Shane D said:


> Do you listen much to horn jazz? Think Miles Davis, Donald Byrd, Hank Mobly, Freddie Hubbard, etc?
> 
> Thanks.


Would be interested if someone has heard these musicians with GS3000x, to see how hard the horns are on the treble. On my RS1e I sometimes had to reduce the volume.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

nrbatista said:


> Have you tested those pads with the GS3000x already?



Unfortunately not yet, I don't have the Beautiful Pad personally.


----------



## gazzington

gimmeheadroom said:


> Watch out, guys. There's some kind of scam attack going on with many fraudulent ads being posted here and people losing money by sending paypal F&F. Keep your eyes open and don't get burned.


Horrible that this kind of thing happens here. My advice is to never deal with anyone who hardly posts anything or has no sales ratings


----------



## jonathan c

nrbatista said:


> Would be interested if someone has heard these musicians with GS3000x, to see how hard the horns are on the treble. On my RS1e I sometimes had to reduce the volume.


Does not the RS1e have the ‘hottest’ treble of the ‘old guard’ Grados? Certainly, the x-series are tamer in this respect. When I listen to Miles Davis, Dizzy Gillespie, Enrico Rava, Dexter Gordon, Jan Garbarek…(stop me) on RS-1x, there is bite and air: no ‘tizz’!!


----------



## ekolite

Shane D said:


> Do you listen much to horn jazz? Think Miles Davis, Donald Byrd, Hank Mobly, Freddie Hubbard, etc?
> 
> Thanks.


Love your Ginger cat.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones (Sep 7, 2022)

nrbatista said:


> When I had my RS1e, I have used them with the G pads, which delivered a wider soundstage, and more comfortable as they are around the ears, than the stock pads.



I have no comfort issues at all with the L pads.
L pads and G pads are both really comfortable for me and so there is no need for me due to comfort to switch to G pads.
But I will try G pads to see how it sounds.
Wider soundstage will be welcome, but how do bass, mids and treble change when using G pads with RS1e?


----------



## ekolite

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I have no comfort issues at all with the L pads.
> L pads and G pads are both really comfortable for me and so there is no need for me due to comfort to switch to G pads.
> But I will try G pads to see how it sounds.
> Wider soundstage will be welcome, but how does bass, mids and treble change when using G pads with RS1e?


I love L pads sound the most!


----------



## ESL-1

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I have no comfort issues at all with the L pads.
> L pads and G pads are both really comfortable for me and so there is no need for me due to comfort to switch to G pads.
> But I will try G pads to see how it sounds.
> Wider soundstage will be welcome, but how does bass, mids and treble change when using G pads with RS1e?


I usually do not care for the results on any of the non G designed Grado models.  The one exception was the G worked well with the GH1.  With the RS1e you can also try GRADO original or Todd's flats for an interesting change. 

We all need to please ourselves.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ekolite said:


> I love L pads sound the most!



You mean you prefer the L pads on the RS1e?
Usually I try to use all my Grado headphones with the stock pads because that is how Grado designed them to sound.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones (Sep 7, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> Does not the RS1e have the ‘hottest’ treble of the ‘old guard’ Grados? Certainly, the x-series are tamer in this respect. When I listen to Miles Davis, Dizzy Gillespie, Enrico Rava, Dexter Gordon, Jan Garbarek…(stop me) on RS-1x, there is bite and air: no ‘tizz’!!



From what I did read the RS1i has a quite hot treble.
I did never hear any RS1i myself though.
My RS1e has a kind of smooth treble for my ears.


----------



## ekolite

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> You mean you prefer the L pads on the RS1e?
> Usually I try to use all my Grado headphones with the stock pads because that is how Grado designed them to sound.


Same.  No I just prefer the sound of L pads versus either of the flat pads.  The L pads sound like crap on hemps though which is what I have.  But I loved the more open soundstage of the L pads on the headphones they were designed for a lot more.  I Have the Rs1e’s but the cable is broke. l pads sound so good on those.  I wouldn’t want to change a thing!


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ESL-1 said:


> I usually do not care for the results on any of the non G designed Grado models.  The one exception was the G worked well with the GH1.  With the RS1e you can also try GRADO original or Todd's flats for an interesting change.
> 
> We all need to please ourselves.



I agree to usually not use G pads with headphones not designed for the G pads.
And yes, the GH series is an exception and works quite well with the G pads.
I use my GH1 with the stock L pads but my GH2 often with G pads.
GH1 and GH2 both work good with L and G pads.
L and G pads are really comfortable for me, but I cannot handle the F pads, they result in much pain in my ears probably because I wear glasses which does not work well for me with the F pads.


----------



## ekolite

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I agree to usually not use G pads with headphones not designed for the G pads.
> And yes, the GH series is an exception and works quite well with the G pads.
> I use my GH1 with the stock L pads but my GH2 often with G pads.
> GH1 and GH2 both work good with L and G pads.
> L and G pads are really comfortable for me, but I cannot handle the F pads, they result in much pain in my ears probably because I wear glasses which does not work well for me with the F pads.


If the L pads are comfortable for you then stick with them.  I can usually get 5-6 hours on L pads as long as I treat the edges of the pads with dish soap and rinse.  I have thought long and hard about getting the new statement series headphones, but think I might rather get an L pad headphone like rs2x or rs1x instead.  Though I like the looks of the rs2x better.  Either one would give me the tried and true L pads sound though.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ekolite said:


> Same.  No I just prefer the sound of L pads versus either of the flat pads.  The L pads sound like crap on hemps though which is what I have.  But I loved the more open soundstage of the L pads on the headphones they were designed for a lot more.  I Have the Rs1e’s but the cable is broke. l pads sound so good on those.  I wouldn’t want to change a thing!



I agree that RS1e sounds great with stock L pads.
I hope you can fix your cable on the RS1e.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ekolite said:


> If the L pads are comfortable for you then stick with them.  I can usually get 5-6 hours on L pads as long as I treat the edges of the pads with dish soap and rinse.  I have thought long and hard about getting the new statement series headphones, but think I might rather get an L pad headphone like rs2x or rs1x instead.  Though I like the looks of the rs2x better.  Either one would give me the tried and true L pads sound though.



I can listen with the L pads quite long without issues and I do not treat them in any way.
RS2X look really beautiful, I also like their looks much more than RS1X looks.
I did have the possibility to listen to a RS2X for a few minutes and they sound fantastic.


----------



## ekolite

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I agree that RS1e sounds great with stock L pads.
> I hope you can fix your cable on the RS1e.


It was a moon audio wack job.  The connector just failed on me.  I am sending them to a fellow member on here from Europe so he can do what he pleases with the parts.  He likes to build Grados and stuff. I’m not giving moon audio the satisfaction of repairing them and then they fail again. I was super gently with them. Never should have happened.


----------



## ekolite

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I can listen with the L pads quite long without issues and I do not treat them in any way.
> RS2X look really beautiful, I also like their looks much more than RS1X looks.
> I did have the possibility to listen to a RS2X for a few minutes and they sound fantastic.


Wow really you heard them.  I’m really thinking about it now.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ekolite said:


> Wow really you heard them.  I’m really thinking about it now.



When I did buy my RS2e directly from a hifi shop, they did have a RS2X as demo unit there and I used this chance to listen a few minutes to them.
I loved them quite much.  
I can recommend them without hesitation.


----------



## ekolite

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> When I did buy my RS2e directly from a hifi shop, they did have a RS2X as demo unit there and I used this chance to listen a few minutes to them.
> I loved them quite much.
> I can recommend them without hesitation.


They are some beauties.  Some of my favorite Grado lookers up there with the GH series to me


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ekolite said:


> It was a moon audio wack job.  The connector just failed on me.  I am sending them to a fellow member on here from Europe so he can do what he pleases with the parts.  He likes to build Grados and stuff. I’m not giving moon audio the satisfaction of repairing them and then they fail again. I was super gently with them. Never should have happened.



Sad story with your RS1e cable and moon audio.
I guess you will send your RS1e to UK then, right?


----------



## ekolite

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Sad story with your RS1e cable and moon audio.
> I guess you will send your RS1e to UK then, right?


Yeah I don’t care much for them not being used for anything just sitting around,  might as well let them be good for something.


----------



## ekolite

In fact.  I loved my Rs1e’s so much I would go out of my way to buy a new pair in a few weeks if I could only find a new pair at retail price.


InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Sad story with your RS1e cable and moon audio.
> I guess you will send your RS1e to UK then, right?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

ekolite said:


> Love your Ginger cat.


Get a room, you two!


----------



## ekolite

haha


----------



## ekolite

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Sad story with your RS1e cable and moon audio.
> I guess you will send your RS1e to UK then, right?


Do me a favor?  Could you test out a bit of classical music on the Rs1e’s and give me your impressions.  I found a demo pair at audio advisor.  Might pull the trigger in a few weeks.  Classical music is a very new passion of mine so I didn’t really listen to any of that when I had mine up and running.  Appreciate it.


----------



## Shane D

gimmeheadroom said:


> Yes!


And you have the GS3000x's?


----------



## inmytaxi

gimmeheadroom said:


> Watch out, guys. There's some kind of scam attack going on with many fraudulent ads being posted here and people losing money by sending paypal F&F. Keep your eyes open and don't get burned.


Isn't the scam using f&f for a cash merchandise sale? Or am I confused about the terms of service on this site?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Shane D said:


> And you have the GS3000x's?



No! 



inmytaxi said:


> Isn't the scam using f&f for a cash merchandise sale? Or am I confused about the terms of service on this site?



Sorry, I didn't understand. There is apparently one criminal with way too much free time or a bunch of criminals posting many fraudulent ads.

headfi does say not to use F&F but many new members don't see the notice


----------



## nrbatista (Sep 7, 2022)

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I have no comfort issues at all with the L pads.
> L pads and G pads are both really comfortable for me and so there is no need for me due to comfort to switch to G pads.
> But I will try G pads to see how it sounds.
> Wider soundstage will be welcome, but how do bass, mids and treble change when using G pads with RS1e?


I personally didn’t notice much difference in bass, mids, or treble when using L, or G pads on the RS1e, but I didn’t A-B test them too much to be honest. Comfort was the unique factor to use the G pads, wider soundstage was a bonus


----------



## ESL-1

ekolite said:


> In fact.  I loved my Rs1e’s so much I would go out of my way to buy a new pair in a few weeks if I could only find a new pair at retail price.


Really......  I can understand that a bit.  Don't listen to the new GS1000x, it is a spoiler.  Anxious to hear and impressions of any early buyers or borrowers.


----------



## ekolite

ESL-1 said:


> Really......  I can understand that a bit.  Don't listen to the new GS1000x, it is a spoiler.  Anxious to hear and impressions of any early buyers or borrowers.


I change my mind with headphones I want to buy if you haven’t noticed. . Didn’t take you any time at all to sell yours if I remember correctly.


----------



## Shane D

ESL-1 said:


> Really......  I can understand that a bit.  Don't listen to the new GS1000x, it is a spoiler.  Anxious to hear and impressions of any early buyers or borrowers.


They are a ton cheaper than the GS3000x's. I do wonder about them. I would love to try them out locally, but I doubt they will be available.


----------



## ESL-1 (Sep 8, 2022)

*Very impressive, I was fortunate to have them for just a few days at home.  

Backstory:  I remember when the first GS1000 was introduced.  I expected a lot but they did not appeal to me as much my old RS1.  Unfortunately none of the GS1000 series were ever a desire for me to get.  One out of so many models might not be sooo bad but there was no desire.  Obviously we all hear, process music differently.  

Well that backstory is now just history for me as the GS1000x shows how the latest edition has a bit of magic dust sprinkled in.  It is very linear and a good bit neutral.  The midrange is now positioned where it should be. They are nicely refined in their sound but still very quick.  They certainly deserve a good listen if you can arrange that, I hope you can.

If the new GS3000x is a bit far at the moment you can enjoy a large portion of it in the totally revamped new GS1000x.

I was lucky to have these too at home albeit for only a few days.  An impressive introduction in my mind.*


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ekolite said:


> In fact.  I loved my Rs1e’s so much I would go out of my way to buy a new pair in a few weeks if I could only find a new pair at retail price.



If it is only a problem with the cable on your RS1e, maybe you can get it fixed somewhere for much less money than buying a new RS1e?
I guess there are other places beside moon audio where you could get the cable fixed.
Or did you have other issues with your RS1e also?


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ekolite said:


> Do me a favor?  Could you test out a bit of classical music on the Rs1e’s and give me your impressions.  I found a demo pair at audio advisor.  Might pull the trigger in a few weeks.  Classical music is a very new passion of mine so I didn’t really listen to any of that when I had mine up and running.  Appreciate it.



I can do that, no problem.
But I guess here are some other RS1e users who own their RS1e for a long time and maybe can even better comment on RS1e for classical music.
What kind of classical music do you have in mind?
Do you live near audio advisor, or would you buy online from them?


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ESL-1 said:


> Really......  I can understand that a bit.  *Don't listen to the new GS1000x*, it is a spoiler.  Anxious to hear and impressions of any early buyers or borrowers.



How was that meant as an answer related to RS1e?
Do you want to say that the GS1000X sounds similar to the RS1e but even better?


----------



## ESL-1 (Sep 8, 2022)

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> How was that meant as an answer related to RS1e?
> Do you want to say that the GS1000X sounds similar to the RS1e but even better?


No, it was more of an inside meaning between @ekolite & myself. 
The GS1000x is in another league and   Is not similar to the RS1e.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ESL-1 said:


> No, it was more of an inside meaning between @ekolite & myself.
> The GS1000x is in another league and   Is not similar to the RS1e.



OK, thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## ledzep

I'm currently away, but keeping an eye out for parts can someone do us a favour and give me the measurements in mm of the inner and outer circle marked in red please.


----------



## Zaplanc

In 41 mm
Out 53 mm


----------



## ledzep

Zaplanc said:


> In 41 mm
> Out 53 mm


Cheers and the full cup edge to edge ?


----------



## Zaplanc

ledzep said:


> Cheers and the full cup edge to edge ?


Full 63 mm


----------



## ledzep

Zaplanc said:


> Full 63 mm


👍


----------



## inmytaxi

Is the 1000x a close relation to the Hemp, or is this a different family of drivers?


----------



## dr cornelius

ESL-1 said:


> *Very impressive, I was fortunate to have them for just a few days at home.
> 
> Backstory:  I remember when the first GS1000 was introduced.  I expected a lot but they did not appeal to me as much my old RS1.  Unfortunately none of the GS1000 series were ever a desire for me to get.  One out of so many models might not be sooo bad but there was no desire.  Obviously we all hear, process music differently.
> 
> ...


How does the GS1000x compare to the RS1x?


----------



## ESL-1 (Sep 9, 2022)

dr cornelius said:


> How does the GS1000x compare to the RS1x?


I only had the GS1000x for a few days and just listened to get acclimated.  I did not do any A/B comparisons.  I am hoping to have access again perhaps by end of month. 

With additional time I could be more specific.  In the meantime perhaps one of the early owners will chime in as they get to know them.

“I’ll BE BACK”


----------



## MaiLam

Finally got my hands on a pair of RS1X. Combination of a timely eBay discount code and a strengthened dollar meaning that the UK price no longer seemed like such a mark up.

i’ve been surprised by the lack of qualitative difference between them and the PS500e which I own and love. The treble on the new pair is nice, still detailed but without, by comparison, a metallic harshness that the PS500e have (which I never really noticed until the comparison). I think I’m waiting for the new ones to open up a bit, I don’t really have a view on whether burn-in is a real thing but it will be interesting to see. Finally - no issues with the bass (or purported lack thereof) whatsoever, it’s perhaps being increased by the default clamp force but is pleasing and present.


----------



## Luckyleo

Please continue to share your thoughts as you continue to burn them in .....

Leo


----------



## ESL-1 (Sep 9, 2022)

MaiLam said:


> Finally got my hands on a pair of RS1X. Combination of a timely eBay discount code and a strengthened dollar meaning that the UK price no longer seemed like such a mark up.
> 
> i’ve been surprised by the lack of qualitative difference between them and the PS500e which I own and love. The treble on the new pair is nice, still detailed but without, by comparison, a metallic harshness that the PS500e have (which I never really noticed until the comparison). I think I’m waiting for the new ones to open up a bit, I don’t really have a view on whether burn-in is a real thing but it will be interesting to see. Finally - no issues with the bass (or purported lack thereof) whatsoever, it’s perhaps being increased by the default clamp force but is pleasing and present.


I found the RS1x took a lot of time to burn in, over 200 hours to really hit their full abilities.  It is worth the wait.  Choice of amp can of course greatly affect compatability.  Obviously I am in the "I believe in Burn In".  This is in large part to my over 40 years in the audio business and hearing results.  Certain manufacturers like Martin Logan mention burn in as necessary.  Enjoy the ride.

Among the amps that I have found as very good matches that I own or once owned:

HeadAmp Gilmore Lite Mk2 (add the Golden Reference Power supply option and it does even better.
Joseph Grado Signature HPA-1 (ac/dc)
Moljinar Audio Dynalo 
TEAC HA501
Mapletree Audio  
Violectric V200
Burson HA160 (with -12db attenuators in line)
Cavalli Liquid Carbon (original)
ALO PanAmp stack 
ALO Continental v5 (portable)
Fostex HP V1 (portable)
Schiit Lyr

Of course there are many more out there, just choices of mine that I found very good results with.  I actually still have all of the above except the Maple Tree Audio which I sold in my trim down the collection attempt.  I am next offering up the classic Burson HA-160


----------



## Plautus001

ESL-1 said:


> I found the RS1x took a lot of time to burn in, over 200 hours to really hit their full abilities.  It is worth the wait.  Choice of amp can of course greatly affect capatability.  Obviously I am in the "I believe in Burn In".  This is in large part to my over 40 years in the audio business and hearing results.  Certain manufacturers like Martin Logan mention burn in as necessary.  Enjoy the ride.


Impressions?


----------



## ESL-1 (Sep 11, 2022)

Plautus001 said:


> Impressions?


As that has had many statements I will keep it short.  I feel that has been a hot and popular model for Grado with very few appearing on the used market.  It the best of the modern RS1 series in my opinion (anything after the original Vintage RS1).  Very open with great detail throughout including in the bass.  It is as mentioned many times one that needs more break in time than most.  Highly recommended unless you plan to spend a good bit more.

IF so, wait until some buyers start reviewing the new and more expensive GS1000x.  $1195 retail


----------



## ESL-1 (Sep 9, 2022)

Plautus001 said:


> Impressions?


Actually I noticed you are the proud owner of an SR3000x.  I may have missed any impressions you might have passed on.  Please post your thoughts at this point if you haven't already.   Very busy selling some of my gear in this and one other hobby..... JUST TOO MUCH STUFF although very nice and good stuff.


----------



## Plautus001 (Sep 9, 2022)

ESL-1 said:


> Actually I noticed you are the proud owner of an SR3000x.  I may have missed any impressions you might have passed on.  Please post your thoughts at this point if you haven't already.   Very busy selling some of my gear in this and one other hobby..... JUST TOO MUCH STUFF although very nice and good stuff.


Sorry, but I only have the Original GS1000...

I do really love it though with my Modius with the Darkvoice and Asgard 3... THX789 not so much.

This is why I have an interest in the RS series to complement my SR325X and GS1000...


----------



## ESL-1

I think I too hastily looked over your signature and saw the SR325x and my tired mind thought GS3000x, (Duh).  Too bad that thought did not magically change your 325x into a 3000x.

Which series is your GS1000?


----------



## Plautus001

ESL-1 said:


> I think I too hastily looked over your signature and saw the SR325x and my tired mind thought GS3000x, (Duh).  Too bad that thought did not magically change your 325x into a 3000x.
> 
> Which series is your GS1000?


No worries... 😆 

Original GS1000... from original owner 

Great shape... new Statement series is too rich for my blood


----------



## ColdsnapBry (Sep 11, 2022)

I've got an older pair of 325, black aluminum housing, is there anyway I can tell if they are the ones with HP1000 drivers? @Sherwood


----------



## Stevko (Sep 11, 2022)

Another great review 👍😁

https://homestudiobasics.com/grado-sr325e-review-diminishing-returns/


----------



## Stevko

Anyone with 60X and G pads?


----------



## Glokta

I've put my Hemp up for sale on eBay if anyone from UK would like a pair.


----------



## paraphernalia (Sep 11, 2022)

Stevko said:


> Another great review 👍😁
> 
> https://homestudiobasics.com/grado-sr325e-review-diminishing-returns/


Not really. He's an avid Grado sceptic. He tries to stay objective, but the bottom line is he does not really like or understand Grado headphones. So dunno if his reviews, however neatly worded they are, are really helpful.


----------



## Luckyleo

Hadn't listened to my GT220's  in a long while.  Had them on last night and I was reminded how much I like them, and how under appreciated these are here on Head-Fi.  I know that they are made in China, and probably have a number of manufactures slapping their own names on the generic monitors.  But the tuning!  They sound to me what a closed backed, full size Grado Headphone would sound like if they made them.  In my opinion that tuning makes these unique and better than many other same priced monitors.

Just felt I needed to give them a shoutout.  LOL

Leo


----------



## nrbatista

mortcola said:


> So, aluminum chamber seemingly partly surrounding the new 52mm driver and the inner cocobolo housing. Some change to the cable and jacket, outwardly nearly the same; gorgeous wood! My guess is that they're applying some damping/resonance control, modest increase in mass. After an hour, no burn-in yet, they are still a 3000 - but there is a distinct difference, in that the upper-mid to treble are smoother even than the 3000e, with a bit more re=ichness to the profile; bass as usual lacks the bottom half octave, but there's still not much music down there and the usual punch and good tone in the mid and upper bass is there. Can't say more until I've listened more and they loosen up. But so far so good. You can see they're in heavy company.  And while they're not 4-6K cans, they're still damn good, and lack nothing in the engagement and presence department - what continue to make Grado headphones special, among other goodies.


Would love to hear yours thoughts about your experience so far with the GS3000X


----------



## Plautus001 (Sep 11, 2022)

paraphernalia said:


> Not really. He's an avid Grado sceptic. He tries to stay objective, but the bottom line is he does not really like or understand Grado headphones. So dunno if his reviews, however neatly worded they are, are really helpful.



Welp, that was boring and terrible... one of the reasons I miss properly written reviews


----------



## ledzep

The only true review of any headphone is to listen to them with your own ears.


----------



## jlaseter (Sep 11, 2022)

Just posted my first thread! Here on head-fi if anyone is interested. Worked for a few months on a large comparison of Grado headphones with multiple pad combinations (Flats, L, G, Geekria G-flats, G knockoff), and included a few others from other brands that I own or could get my hands on.

With all the back-and-forth questions regarding how changing pads affects Grado's, hopefully it'll be of use to someone!

I 100% agree with the sentiment "listen with your own ears."

That said, nothing wrong with finding someone you trust and using their opinion to inform your purchase decisions!


----------



## joseph69

ColdsnapBry said:


> I've got an older pair of 325, black aluminum housing, is there anyway I can tell if they are the ones with HP1000 drivers? @Sherwood


Hard to tell from the photos, but the middle of the drivers on the HP series are black star shaped.


----------



## ESL-1

Luckyleo said:


> Hadn't listened to my GT220's  in a long while.  Had them on last night and I was reminded how much I like them, and how under appreciated these are here on Head-Fi.  I know that they are made in China, and probably have a number of manufactures slapping their own names on the generic monitors.  But the tuning!  They sound to me what a closed backed, full size Grado Headphone would sound like if they made them.  In my opinion that tuning makes these unique and better than many other same priced monitors.
> 
> Just felt I needed to give them a shoutout.  LOL
> 
> Leo


I fully agree with your assessment Leo. Until I did get to hear them I was not sure what to expect.  I listened, I purchased and now continue to enjoy them quite a bit.  If you need a blue tooth headphone this one certainly deserves a listen as recommended.


----------



## Stevko

ledzep said:


> The only true review of any headphone is to listen to them with your own ears.


Agree… All my Grados sounds good.
And people said :you will not like the new T1,Wrong


----------



## ledzep

Yeah other opinions are always welcome and helpful, just don't take it as law unless you get a headphone no-one seems to like, then it's probably right 🤣


----------



## MaiLam

jlaseter said:


> Just posted my first thread! Here on head-fi if anyone is interested. Worked for a few months on a large comparison of Grado headphones with multiple pad combinations (Flats, L, G, Geekria G-flats, G knockoff), and included a few others from other brands that I own or could get my hands on.
> 
> With all the back-and-forth questions regarding how changing pads affects Grado's, hopefully it'll be of use to someone!
> 
> ...



Great stuff, reading through now. Have often thought as well that a dedicated Grado pad combination thread would be great, with a big ol’ table collating feedback on some set criteria that users could easily contribute to


----------



## ledzep

Black woods cups finished and on way to me, happy days 👍
Pictures are from the guy who made them just in case you thought I'd taint them with plastic gimbals 😫


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Some retro looks of the day!


----------



## clundbe1

GH5 with Ipé Wood maybe? Since GS1000x has it? 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## emorrison33

Luckyleo said:


> Hadn't listened to my GT220's  in a long while.  Had them on last night and I was reminded how much I like them, and how under appreciated these are here on Head-Fi.  I know that they are made in China, and probably have a number of manufactures slapping their own names on the generic monitors.  But the tuning!  They sound to me what a closed backed, full size Grado Headphone would sound like if they made them.  In my opinion that tuning makes these unique and better than many other same priced monitors.
> 
> Just felt I needed to give them a shoutout.  LOL
> 
> Leo


I really like them too.  But the wife stole them from me and uses them at her work.  I've been begging her to bring them back home, but she likes them too.


----------



## Stevko




----------



## ledzep

There's a pair of 325e's with a detachable cable mod for £140 Ono for those interested on the bay of fleas


----------



## ledzep

emorrison33 said:


> I really like them too.  But the wife stole them from me and uses them at her work.  I've been begging her to bring them back home, but she likes them too.


We know who wears the trousers in your house then 🤣


----------



## emorrison33

ledzep said:


> We know who wears the trousers in your house then 🤣


She's got the money...I got the honey


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

clundbe1 said:


> GH5 with Ipé Wood maybe? Since GS1000x has it? 🤷🏻‍♂️



Why not?
I would probably get one then. 
To be honest, I never heard about Ipé Wood before.
But I still would take a GH5 if it is made from it.


----------



## Stevko

Oh no.. I did it again. Bought a second hand 325e today… get them next week


----------



## ledzep

Stevko said:


> Oh no.. I did it again. Bought a second hand 325e today… get them next week


This is a non judgemental thread


----------



## emorrison33

I brought my Lyr 3 home the other day.  It had been part of my work rig.  I've never worn the RS2e with it.  Gotta say, the synergy is just awesome.  Low gain on the Lyr 3 with a Psvane 6SN7-UK.  I boost the 20Hz & 120Hz to 1 o'clock on the Lokius.  Never heard the RS2e's sound better!


----------



## jonathan c

Stevko said:


> Oh no.. I did it again***** Bought a second hand 325e today… get them next week


***** Stevko Spears?…..🤣


----------



## ledzep

jonathan c said:


> ***** Stevko Spears?…..🤣


And when the parcel arrives....


----------



## ledzep

So after looking at new grills for the 325x I'm currently in the modding process I came across these speaker grills for inside the car door 


Wasn't sure do I put inside or on the outside and partially fill the inlay area 


Then I see a pair with surrounds that look like the exact measurements 


Guess what ? 
Snap fit into the inlay 👍


Perfect!


----------



## gimmeheadroom

ledzep said:


> And when the parcel arrives....


That's horrible, man.


----------



## ledzep

gimmeheadroom said:


> That's horrible, man.


Hey don't knock em until Stevko's tried them 🤣
They've even got metal gimbals 👍


----------



## ledzep

gimmeheadroom said:


> That's horrible, man.


And don't you mean " Toxic " 🤣


----------



## emorrison33

ledzep said:


> So after looking at new grills for the 325x I'm currently in the modding process I came across these speaker grills for inside the car door
> 
> 
> Wasn't sure do I put inside or on the outside and partially fill the inlay area
> ...


That looks good!


----------



## Stevko

😛


----------



## jonathan c

ledzep said:


> And when the parcel arrives....


The bad news: cable is not pink; the good news: cable is (looks) detachable !!


----------



## ledzep

jonathan c said:


> The bad news: cable is not pink; the good news: cable is (looks) detachable !!


It's all about the minor details 👍


----------



## gimmeheadroom

I'm sure it's not, it just looks detachable. Of course that will leave little room for warranty claims when detached the hard way by disgruntled Grado fans


----------



## xzibit1994

TheMiddleSky said:


> From all Grado I ever heard (Practically everything from i/e/x-series), this one indeed the best in Vocal/Midrange area for me! The clarity, realism in vocal, and a hint of sweetness in tonality really great.
> 
> Bass punch and body is on "the usual" Grado GS Series, so not strong suit. PS2000e is still better in this regard.
> 
> ...


My GS3000x have better bass now, fuller and down deeper. Not sure because drivers get worked out or I switched to Mullard 12ax7 on my Project Sunrise. The bass now very close to HE6SE. And I'm very satisfied, best headphone in my life.


----------



## ESL-1

ledzep said:


> And when the parcel arrives....


Wow, I was not aware of this color combo, I ended up with the Banana Yellow version.  Easy to be seen at night but really who would possibly own one.  lol
Now that I have seen these they will forever haunt my brain.  

I, ESL-1 certify that anything I wrote above is an outright lie.

Guess I'm bored.....


----------



## gimmeheadroom

ESL-1 said:


> Wow, I was not aware of this color combo, I ended up with the Banana Yellow version.  Easy to be seen at night but really who would possibly own one.  lol
> Now that I have seen these they will forever haunt my brain.
> 
> I, ESL-1 certify that anything I wrote above is an outright lie.
> ...


----------



## nrbatista

xzibit1994 said:


> GS3000e, I heard everybody like to listen it with classical because big sound state but not with me on my GS3000x (I haven't try GS3000e). I can't hear every instruments as good as RS1e, some instruments play in high frequency get pushed far away.





xzibit1994 said:


> My GS3000x have better bass now, fuller and down deeper. Not sure because drivers get worked out or I switched to Mullard 12ax7 on my Project Sunrise. The bass now very close to HE6SE. And I'm very satisfied, best headphone in my life


Thanks for your impressions! Do you still think GS3000x is not as good for Classical as RS1e ? lacks sound stage?


----------



## xzibit1994 (Sep 13, 2022)

nrbatista said:


> Thanks for your impressions! Do you still think GS3000x is not as good for Classical as RS1e ? lacks sound stage?


To my ears, RS1e still beating GS3000x about classical. GS3000x win at more details in each instruments, but.
Here I think maybe depends on what you prefer which better. GS3000x better details, yes. Every single details from the orchestra or even other people in theater you can hear them. Too much details make me feel all instruments are stepping on each other to running to your ears and the mid too foward for this genre, except if you listen to cello solo. RS1e much better harmony, more space between instruments, position of the orchestra much better, like perfect as my brain prefer how classical music should sound like.


----------



## Menkau-ra

emorrison33 said:


> I brought my Lyr 3 home the other day.  It had been part of my work rig.  I've never worn the RS2e with it.  Gotta say, the synergy is just awesome.  Low gain on the Lyr 3 with a Psvane 6SN7-UK.  I boost the 20Hz & 120Hz to 1 o'clock on the Lokius.  Never heard the RS2e's sound better!


If you can try to find Philips Herleen tubes for the Lyr. The best sounding tubes on the market.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

xzibit1994 said:


> To my ears, RS1e still beating GS3000x about classical. GS3000x win at more details in each instruments, but.
> Here I think maybe depends on what you prefer which better. GS3000x better details, yes. Every single details from the orchestra or even other people in theater you can hear them. Too much details make me feel all instruments are stepping on each other to running to your ears and the mid too foward for this genre, except if you listen to cello solo. RS1e much better harmony, more space between instruments, position of the orchestra much better, like perfect as my brain prefer how classical music should sound like.



Do you use your RS1e with the stock L pads or with the G pads?


----------



## Stevko

Stevko said:


> Oh no.. I did it again. Bought a second hand 325e today… get them next week


Then I have i and e. Then I miss the new X and the version before i? What is the: is? Same driver as the i?
And before 1 gen there is a a stardriver/HP1000 ?
Grado says there is 4gen drivers?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Stevko said:


> Then I have i and e. Then I miss the new X and the version before i? What is the: is? Same driver as the i?
> And before 1 gen there is a a stardriver/HP1000 ?
> Grado says there is 4gen drivers?


There already was a 325i (that's the gold anniversary edition) so when the rest of lineup got the 'i' upgrade the 325 became the 325is. I think its drivers would match the other 'i' models, but not the 325i.


----------



## xzibit1994

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Do you use your RS1e with the stock L pads or with the G pads?


I have G-cushion on RS1e


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

xzibit1994 said:


> I have G-cushion on RS1e



Did you maybe compare RS1e with L cushion to RS1e with G cushion?
How does the sound change for you when switching from L to G cushions on the RS1e?


----------



## emorrison33

Menkau-ra said:


> If you can try to find Philips Herleen tubes for the Lyr. The best sounding tubes on the market.


I haven't experimented much with the Lyr 3 tubes.  Just the PSvane, the stock JJ and 2 others. I have the Vali 2, and must have 15 or 20 tubes for that, plus a 6922 to 6SN7 adapter.  I'm thinking of getting the guy who made my adapter (@Deyan) to make me a 6SN7 to 6922 adapter, if that is possible to go that way with the Lyr 3.
But all my Grado's sound wonderful on this amp.
Thanks for the tip though!


----------



## xzibit1994

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Did you maybe compare RS1e with L cushion to RS1e with G cushion?
> How does the sound change for you when switching from L to G cushions on the RS1e?


I no longer have L-cushion, they fell apart after 5years and I replaced with G-cushion. Base on my memory, G-cushion improve comfort, soundstage, more space between instruments, treble stepped out from the mid.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

xzibit1994 said:


> I no longer have L-cushion, they fell apart after 5years and I replaced with G-cushion. Base on my memory, G-cushion improve comfort, soundstage, more space between instruments, treble stepped out from the mid.



Ok, thanks for letting me know.
Until now I use my RS1e with the stock L cushion but maybe I should also try with G cushion once.


----------



## ledzep

Decided to spray the aluminium cups after all, I have the 325x and the 500 in silver so why not do something a little different. Mesh removed from holders so I could set them in the inlay with epoxy glue ( will add them back later once spraying complete) Etching primer 3 coats, now wait for 24 hrs for the etching process to finish before giving them 3 coats of anthracite satin grey paint followed by 2 coats of satin top coat clear. Matched up with the silver shipibo classic gimbals and locks / black leather headband and black aluminium sleeves and the black speaker style mesh, hopefully will look quite good.
Will post progress as I go for those interested 👍


----------



## Zaplanc

ledzep said:


> Decided to spray the aluminium cups after all, I have the 325x and the 500 in silver so why not do something a little different. Mesh removed from holders so I could set them in the inlay with epoxy glue ( will add them back later once spraying complete) Etching primer 3 coats, now wait for 24 hrs for the etching process to finish before giving them 3 coats of anthracite satin grey paint followed by 2 coats of satin top coat clear. Matched up with the silver shipibo classic gimbals and locks / black leather headband and black aluminium sleeves and the black speaker style mesh, hopefully will look quite good.
> Will post progress as I go for those interested 👍


Interested, nice to see your progress.


----------



## jlaseter

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Ok, thanks for letting me know.
> Until now I use my RS1e with the stock L cushion but maybe I should also try with G cushion once.



I haven't heard or compared the RS1e, but from my comparison of pads across 7 Grado headphones of varying generation, G-cush will sound better in most respects, at the expense of diminished bass, likely from the pad size and distance. 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/com...igurations-grado-others.964840/#post-17138899


----------



## jonathan c

emorrison33 said:


> I haven't experimented much with the Lyr 3 tubes.  Just the PSvane, the stock JJ and 2 others. I have the Vali 2, and must have 15 or 20 tubes for that, plus a 6922 to 6SN7 adapter.  I'm thinking of getting the guy who made my adapter (@Deyan) to make me a 6SN7 to 6922 adapter, if that is possible to go that way with the Lyr 3.
> But all my Grado's sound wonderful on this amp.
> Thanks for the tip though!


I doubt that going from 6SN7 use to 6922 use via adapter in Lyr 3 will improve sound quality. Consider that the original Lyr and Lyr 2 had 6922 pair tubes; Schiit went to a single 6SN7 for Lyr 3 because of better operating parameters and greater ‘linearity’.


----------



## emorrison33

jonathan c said:


> I doubt that going from 6SN7 use to 6922 use via adapter in Lyr 3 will improve sound quality. Consider that the original Lyr and Lyr 2 had 6922 pair tubes; Schiit went to a single 6SN7 for Lyr 3 because of better operating parameters and greater ‘linearity’.


I agree!  When I used the 6SN7 adapter with the Loki, it was quite a difference.  It led me to purchasing the Lyr 3.  In going to the 6922 with the adapter, it would just be for Schiits and giggles, since I have quite a few 6922's (and variants) already.  But yes, IMO, the 6SN7 tubes are a step up.  Just in the soundstage alone, they are worth it.


----------



## movinIron (Sep 14, 2022)

Stevko said:


> Then I have i and e. Then I miss the new X and the version before i? What is the: is? Same driver as the i?
> And before 1 gen there is a a stardriver/HP1000 ?
> Grado says there is 4gen drivers?


Hey there!
The ‘i‘ only with the SR325i has the classic, non-pink, no inner ‘brass ring‘ driver. It was a special edition of the ‘no letter‘ version. Its main change was the bigger outer aluminium cap. And it was golden including lettering on caps, rodblocks. It came with the L-cushions, 4-core cable and 6.3mm (1/4’) plug. The plastic inner sleeve consists of 2 pieces, if I remember right. The serial number is written into the inner side of the metal cap. Have seen a 298x, so there are several out there.
The ‘is‘ only exits with the SR325is which is the real i-driver-SR325. Both headphones came without version letter as ‘SR325‘ on the plastic button, like the classic series.


----------



## ESL-1

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Do you use your RS1e with the stock L pads or with the G pads?


I had an RS1e and I found myself mostly with the L pad but also with flat pads.  Both sets of pads were original Grados.


----------



## Stevko (Sep 15, 2022)

movinIron said:


> Hey there!
> The ‘i‘ only with the SR325i has the classic, non-pink, no inner ‘brass ring‘ driver. It was a special edition of the ‘no letter‘ version. Its main change was the bigger outer aluminium cap. And it was golden including lettering on caps, rodblocks. It came with the L-cushions, 4-core cable and 6.3mm (1/4’) plug. The plastic inner sleeve consists of 2 pieces, if I remember right. The serial number is written into the inner side of the metal cap. Have seen a 298x, so there are several out there.
> The ‘is‘ only exits with the SR325is which is the real i-driver-SR325. Both headphones came without version letter as ‘SR325‘ on the plastic button, like the classic series.


So»is» is gen 2 and gold gen 1?


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

jlaseter said:


> I haven't heard or compared the RS1e, but from my comparison of pads across 7 Grado headphones of varying generation, G-cush will sound better in most respects, at the expense of diminished bass, likely from the pad size and distance.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/com...igurations-grado-others.964840/#post-17138899



Thanks for this information.

Regarding the RS1e I could accept a little less bass and so the G cushions maybe could work for me with the RS1e.
Comfort wise I have no issues with the stock L cushions, for me both L and G cushions are comfortable and this is true also for the RS1e.
The comfort issues due to drivers too close to the ears reported from early RS1e owners are no longer valid and they are really comfortable to wear with stock L cushions for me.
I will try the G cushions once to see how it sounds for my ears.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ESL-1 said:


> I had an RS1e and I found myself mostly with the L pad but also with flat pads.  Both sets of pads were original Grados.



That is interesting.

I like the RS1e sound with the L pad, but would the F pads (flats) not further enhance the bass?
I really would not want more bass in my RS1e than with the L pads.
And do the flats reduce treble or is treble same as with L pads?
With the RS1e I really don't want more bass or less treble than with the L pads.
Nevertheless, comfort wise I cannot accept F pads anyhow, they kill my ears after short listening time based on my experience with the Hemp.


----------



## Stevko

So which pads is great with 325e?


----------



## tombrisbane

Think I’m going to pull the trigger on the 3000X 🧐 will be interesting to compare to the 3000e!


----------



## ledzep

Just had chance to listen to Animals 2018 remix via the 500e's and RS2e's. This sounds good ! dynamics are spot on and super detailed. Bring on the SACD !


----------



## gimmeheadroom

ledzep said:


> Just had chance to listen to Animals 2018 remix via the 500e's and RS2e's. This sounds good ! dynamics are spot on and super detailed. Bring on the SACD !



You're one of the few guys I've seen admit they like SACDs. To me it's what I always hoped CDs would sound like but did not. Great format and fortunately still being released.

If you haven't seen the Vocalion site, you should. They're a UK manufacturer of remastered music including a healthy and growing selection of SACDs. Mike Dutton does a brilliant job remastering.


----------



## ledzep

gimmeheadroom said:


> You're one of the few guys I've seen admit they like SACDs. To me it's what I always hoped CDs would sound like but did not. Great format and fortunately still being released.
> 
> If you haven't seen the Vocalion site, you should. They're a UK manufacturer of remastered music including a healthy and growing selection of SACDs. Mike Dutton does a brilliant job remastering.


Yeah they can be hit and miss can SACD releases and you have to be selective on which ones you get, I have the first vinyl pressing of DSOM and the SACD and the black triangle jap cd pre emphasis and the mfsl pressing in my collection all good and all marginally different, I'm looking forward to the SACD of animals as it's getting an analogue productions release and they are usually good. When it comes down to Floyd and Zep I spare no expense in adding to my collection. If I didn't buy them I'd only spend it on more headphones ........ Oh wait I do that as well 🤣


----------



## ledzep

Ready for phase 2 anthracite grey satin


----------



## ESL-1

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> That is interesting.
> 
> I like the RS1e sound with the L pad, but would the F pads (flats) not further enhance the bass?
> I really would not want more bass in my RS1e than with the L pads.
> ...


I do prefer the L cushion on the RS1e but did find the flat an interesting listen also.  I found similar results with my PS500e.  

The single most important thing that will improve comfort and performance is to adjust the clamping force by gently bending the headband.  Often just a little lessening of the pressure to your ears will make a very big difference.  I have many headphones and my Grados are actually among the most comfortable.  That includes my PS2000e which is somewhat heavy due to the metal cups. I can listen to them without any fatigue or issue but no slam dancing.


----------



## ESL-1

tombrisbane said:


> Think I’m going to pull the trigger on the 3000X 🧐 will be interesting to compare to the 3000e!


Well, that should make you very popular here.  I had three days with a GS3000x.  Although I have a GS3000e which I I did not have the time to do any comparisons as I really wanted to learn how the 3000x sounded.  I can say that the time spent convinced me that as much as I really like my 3000e when I can I will be looking to sell that and buy the 3000x, it was very impressive.

Congrats 🍾


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ESL-1 said:


> I do prefer the L cushion on the RS1e but did find the flat an interesting listen also.  I found similar results with my PS500e.
> 
> The single most important thing that will improve comfort and performance is to adjust the clamping force by gently bending the headband.  Often just a little lessening of the pressure to your ears will make a very big difference.  I have many headphones and my Grados are actually among the most comfortable.  That includes my PS2000e which is somewhat heavy due to the metal cups. I can listen to them without any fatigue or issue but no slam dancing.



Thanks for these information.

I did already adjust clamping force on my Hemp by bending the headband.
It helped a little, but unfortunately not enough for me to accept the F pads.
The F pads still press my ears on my glasses rods which results in huge discomfort after short listening time already.
Nevertheless, it is not a big issue for me because I really have no comfort issues at all with both the L and G pads.


----------



## paraphernalia

Stevko said:


> So which pads is great with 325e?


Geekria "G" or "Donut"


----------



## tombrisbane

ESL-1 said:


> I can say that the time spent convinced me that as much as I really like my 3000e when I can I will be looking to sell that and buy the 3000x, it was very impressive.


Nice!  Ordered now, hopefully they’ll be here early next week.  Will definitely share some thoughts and comparisons once they’ve arrived


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Stevko said:


> So which pads is great with 325e?


I like mine with the Geekria "Big L" pads. (That's what I call them).  They're wider in diameter, but a little thinner than Grado L pads. This way they cover the ear better, due to the diameter and also seal better. With the regular L pads, they always feel a little loosey goosey on my head. The Geekria pads pull the cups closer to you for a better seal.


----------



## movinIron

Stevko said:


> So»is» is gen 2 and gold hen 1?


Y…es.
‘Classic‘ and SR325i (golden) are first generation drivers.
SR325is and all ‘i‘ except the golden one are 2nd generation drivers.

The ‚Y…es‘ is based on my believe that there were at least 3 versions of the 1. gen driver.
Same with the ‘e‘-drivers: The White, GS3000e, PS2000e -drivers were definitely different from the other 3rd gen drivers. Some say the GS2000e also has a slightly different driver.


----------



## KyleWithAK

I guess you can consider me part of the Grado club now, always wanted to try these out! They came in today and they sound amazing. What pads should I get though? These G cushions are huge.


----------



## BobG55

Nice looking pair of GH1 for sale on eBay for anyone interested


https://www.ebay.ca/itm/265883452438


----------



## qua2k

BobG55 said:


> Nice looking pair of GH1 for sale on eBay for anyone interested
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/265883452438


Seller has a few good ones but I am sorry, their prices are crazy.


----------



## BobG55 (Sep 15, 2022)

qua2k said:


> Seller has a few good ones but I am sorry, their prices are crazy.


I agree.  But I figured, it‘s a limited edition headphone and as time goes on, harder to find.  Someone might have been looking for a while and may try and bargain with the seller.  There’s an “Make an Offer” option though based on my experience, sellers usually don’t knock off much from the asking price.


----------



## Stevko

movinIron said:


> Y…es.
> ‘Classic‘ and SR325i (golden) are first generation drivers.
> SR325is and all ‘i‘ except the golden one are 2nd generation drivers.
> 
> ...


Thanks.
Grado says 2gen came in 2007.
So if I buy a 325 buyed after 2007 without e I will get 2 gen


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

movinIron said:


> Y…es.
> ‘Classic‘ and SR325i (golden) are first generation drivers.
> SR325is and all ‘i‘ except the golden one are 2nd generation drivers.
> 
> ...



That is true and visible from appearance of the drivers.

With the PS2000e and GS3000e Grado changed the cover of their 50mm drivers and used it also for The White.
I mean this metal plate with holes which point to the ear.
As far as I know all Grado drivers have same number and layout of holes here since a long time (for 44mm drivers as well as 50mm drivers), but the PS2000e, GS3000e and The White are different, they have more holes and a different layout.
The new GS3000X seem to share this new layout.
But the GS2000e at least did not have this change.
Not sure about possible other changes on the GS2000e though.
If someone does know, feel free to comment on it please.


----------



## tombrisbane

ledzep said:


> Just had chance to listen to Animals 2018 remix via the 500e's and RS2e's. This sounds good ! dynamics are spot on and super detailed. Bring on the SACD !


Just listened to the remix now on the RS2x, what a great job they did!  I’m always a little worried about remasters/remix’s but this just makes the amazing original better.


----------



## ledzep

tombrisbane said:


> Just listened to the remix now on the RS2x, what a great job they did!  I’m always a little worried about remasters/remix’s but this just makes the amazing original better.


I've listened to this album countless times and on different formats and pressings, I'm trying to judge if they have added to it with tweaks or I'm just hearing better dynamics and more details due to the remastering / remixing. Either way they've done a great job on it 👍


----------



## ledzep

Has anyone modded the 325x drivers in anyway like covering or half covering vent holes  ?


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

tombrisbane said:


> Just listened to the remix now on the RS2x, what a great job they did!  I’m always a little worried about remasters/remix’s but this just makes the amazing original better.



It seems you have both the RS-1X and the RS-2X.
Is there a big difference in sound between those two headphones?
Do you prefer one over the other?


----------



## ledzep

KyleWithAK said:


> I guess you can consider me part of the Grado club now, always wanted to try these out! They came in today and they sound amazing. What pads should I get though? These G cushions are huge.


Some of these will look good


----------



## ledzep

ledzep said:


> Has anyone modded the 325x drivers in anyway like covering or half covering vent holes  ?


Oh so I guess it's down to me again 🙄


----------



## ledzep

KyleWithAK said:


> I guess you can consider me part of the Grado club now, always wanted to try these out! They came in today and they sound amazing. What pads should I get though? These G cushions are huge.


Or mod these


----------



## ledzep (Sep 16, 2022)

Just noticed you can buy braclets from meze to show your love of music ( look like a piece of braided cable attached by magnets ) well your all in luck !
Show your love of grado my fanboy gang, I will be making up some bracelets out of old grado cables I have spare 👍
Very reasonable £30 Inc shipping, I have meshed / rubber coated and plain wires, I can even do bare copper for those of you with rheumatoid arthritis 👍.
I expect them to be hot sellers so don't delay !


----------



## houst0n

Whelp, can I join the club? 

Arrived today, very tasty. I keep thinking I prefer my 325x's though...


----------



## jonathan c

houst0n said:


> Whelp, can I join the club?
> 
> Arrived today, very tasty. I keep thinking I prefer my 325x's though...


Nice combination !!


----------



## ledzep

houst0n said:


> Whelp, can I join the club?
> 
> Arrived today, very tasty. I keep thinking I prefer my 325x's though...


Welcome 👍 you can certainly join and as a initiation to the gang if you prefer the 325's sell those 1x's super cheap to me 😃


----------



## jonathan c

ledzep said:


> Welcome 👍 you can certainly join and as a initiation to the gang if you prefer the 325's sell those 1x's super cheap to me 😃


……maybe $325……🤣🤣🤣


----------



## houst0n

I think I just got used to the extra bass on the 325x's (I was driving them with an ifi too, with the x-bass feature).
Unfortunately, I think grado have ruined all other headphones for me. Oh well.


Now just to sell the car for the 3000x's... Anyone had a go on them?


----------



## ledzep

jonathan c said:


> ……maybe $325……🤣🤣🤣


I'd take a gamble at that price, I'll just empty my piggy bank


----------



## ESL-1

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Thanks for these information.
> 
> I did already adjust clamping force on my Hemp by bending the headband.
> It helped a little, but unfortunately not enough for me to accept the F pads.
> ...





houst0n said:


> Whelp, can I join the club?
> 
> Arrived today, very tasty. I keep thinking I prefer my 325x's though...


As new they will improve nicely as you put in playing time, they will evolve.  Mine needed more than  200 hours to hit it's stride and performance.  It was fun listening to it improve.  Enjoy, a truly fine quality phone..


----------



## ESL-1

houst0n said:


> I think I just got used to the extra bass on the 325x's (I was driving them with an ifi too, with the x-bass feature).
> Unfortunately, I think grado have ruined all other headphones for me. Oh well.
> 
> 
> Now just to sell the car for the 3000x's... Anyone had a go on them?


What car would that be?...... ha.


----------



## jonathan c

ledzep said:


> I'd take a gamble at that price, I'll just empty my _little siblings _piggy bank_s…_


😈


----------



## jonathan c

houst0n said:


> I think I just got used to the extra bass on the 325x's (I was driving them with an ifi too, with the x-bass feature).
> Unfortunately, I think grado have ruined all other headphones for me. Oh well.
> 
> 
> Now just to sell the car*** for the 3000x's... Anyone had a go on them?


***   you probably wouldn’t get Southwest Air earbuds for this…😜🤣:


----------



## ledzep

jonathan c said:


> 😈


I put those 3 through university they owe me more than the price of a set of headphones 🤣


----------



## movinIron (Sep 16, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> ***   you probably wouldn’t get Southwest Air earbuds for this…😜🤣:


Depends! Is the engine still in it? An RB26DETT or 2JZ? Not originally in this car, but…?!


ledzep said:


> I put those 3 through university they owe me more than the price of a set of headphones 🤣


There is someone outing himself as one of our more matured members.
Although I‘m staggering fossil my 3 just started school. Sometimes life has an awesome way to move you past your expectations. There are moments I gaze down at these energy loaded, ever-questioning meter-something-high beings and still don’t get what in heaven has happened!? I guess there ever will be.
The avatar is the middle one. All night when I have them finally asleep, I walk around fetching the Grados back. And the Astells, Fiios or Apples they snatched. The youngest has an eye on a light blue JBL, but everything will work out fine.


----------



## movinIron

Stevko said:


> Thanks.
> Grado says 2gen came in 2007.
> So if I buy a 325 buyed after 2007 without e I will get 2 gen


It is pretty easy, the SR325i, the only golden Grado so far is the only first generation driver headphone with the more massive aluminium alloy cups they use to date.




  1st gen., available in silver and black. The golden one is the only 1st gen. driver in the later used more massive cups.
And


 2nd gen., available in silver, black and chrome.
e (3rd) and x (4th) are only made in silver, named ‘sparkling grey‘.


----------



## ledzep

movinIron said:


> Depends! Is the engine still in it? An RB26DETT or 2JZ? Not originally in this car, but…?!
> 
> There is someone outing himself as one of our more matured members.
> Although I‘m staggering fossil my 3 just started school. Sometimes life has an awesome way to move you past your expectations. There are moments I gaze down at these energy loaded, ever-questioning meter-something-high beings and still don’t get what in heaven has happened!? I guess there ever will be.
> The avatar is the middle one. All night when I have them finally asleep, I walk around fetching the Grados back. And the Astells, Fiios or Apples they snatched. The youngest has an eye on a light blue JBL, but everything will work out fine.


I'm 53 now and the kids are 32 30 28, yeah I was busy when I was younger 🤣, as you can work out I had 3 under 5 years old to contend with. Luckily I had a great set of parents who helped out a lot so I and the wife ( when she wasn't spitting kids out ) both got through university with kids in tow, don't know how I did it looking back surviving on very little sleep and studying and working from home doing satellite decoder box and TV repairs, those were the days when you repaired stuff  and didn't just landfill them. The bonus is I'm still relatively young ( or so I think ) with no mortgage and no children draining my bank account anymore and my house is nice & quiet / tidy, except for the wife going on about the DIY projects that need finishing 🤣


----------



## jonathan c

ledzep said:


> I'm 53 now and the kids are 32 30 28, yeah I was busy when I was younger 🤣, as you can work out I had 3 under 5 years old to contend with. Luckily I had a great set of parents who helped out a lot so I and the wife ( when she wasn't spitting kids out ) both got through university with kids in tow, don't know how I did it looking back surviving on very little sleep and studying and working from home doing satellite decoder box and TV repairs, those were the days when you repaired stuff  and didn't just landfill them. The bonus is I'm still relatively young ( or so I think ) with no mortgage and no children draining my bank account anymore and my house is nice & quiet / tidy, except for the wife going on about the DIY projects that need finishing 🤣


…I assume that Bottlehead Crack / Mainline / S.E.X. are _not_ in that DIY list…🤔🤣.


----------



## houst0n

jonathan c said:


> …I assume that Bottlehead Crack / Mainline / S.E.X. are _not_ in that DIY list…


I thought S.E.X was anyways DIY after the first 10 years of marriage?


----------



## Stevko

movinIron said:


> It is pretty easy, the SR325i, the only golden Grado so far is the only first generation driver headphone with the more massive aluminium alloy cups they use to date.
> 1st gen., available in silver and black. The golden one is the only 1st gen. driver in the later used more massive cups.
> And
> 2nd gen., available in silver, black and chrome.
> e (3rd) and x (4th) are only made in silver, named ‘sparkling grey‘.


👍😊
So the gold was produced from 03-07?
And the gold was the only 325 from 03-07?
And Grado realesed gen 2 in 07 with grey cups. Så all grey/chrome is 2 gen?


----------



## ledzep

jonathan c said:


> …I assume that Bottlehead Crack / Mainline / S.E.X. are _not_ in that DIY list…🤔🤣.


Modding headphones is DIY though 👍


----------



## DTgill

My modded SR325x


----------



## ledzep

DTgill said:


> My modded SR325x



Excellent work 👍 bit of a tip for you if you want to bring back to life of that silver lettering get a acrylic paint pen and gently wipe over the raised lettering, it's raised enough so it catches the pen nib. I know it's a bit OCD but you'll be pleased with the results. It's what I used on my modded 325x's and after wiping off the silver on the center buttons used a red pen just to give them a different look. But either way top job 👍


----------



## ledzep

Anthracite grey satin applied 3 coats just a 24 hour wait before top coat of clear to do then to peel off the frog tape on the black grills, slow progression but still waiting for aluminium sleeves and drivers.


----------



## ledzep

And before anyone says " well they look the same as the stock 325 " they don't, I didn't want to deviate too much from the stock look as after all they are still 325 cups but just enough to give a different spin to them. Will look better once the grills are revealed being black 👍


----------



## DTgill

ledzep said:


> Excellent work 👍 bit of a tip for you if you want to bring back to life of that silver lettering get a acrylic paint pen and gently wipe over the raised lettering, it's raised enough so it catches the pen nib. I know it's a bit OCD but you'll be pleased with the results. It's what I used on my modded 325x's and after wiping off the silver on the center buttons used a red pen just to give them a different look. But either way top job 👍


Right on I may just have to do that!


----------



## ledzep

DTgill said:


> Right on I may just have to do that!


These are what I used but any will do I guess, just don't get too fine a tip and once you've got the paint in the tip just wipe off the excess so you don't have to much on the tip. One brief wipe will do the trick 👍
Paint Mark Quick-Dry Acrylic Paint Pens, 15 pcs | Rock, Glass, Mug, Ceramic, Pebbles, Fabric, Wood | Painting Kit, Graffiti Markers, Art Supplies | Paint Pen Colours, Marker Paints, Colouring Set https://amzn.eu/d/hpaMNRK


----------



## ledzep

Ta da ! 2 more clear top coats and done 👍 overkill I know but it keeps me busy so I'm not online buying more headphones........ Well that's not technically true 🤣


----------



## ESL-1

ESL-1 said:


> What car would that be?...... ha.


1980’s Lamborghini Countach, the original “Bad Boy’s” car.  On the used market they usually average around $400,000.  Cheapest sold was $189,000.
There were three series of the LP400s (Countach).  Only 50 of the first series were built.  Of maintenance must be Uber expensive like any Super car. 

Who will place the first bid?


----------



## funkymartyn

Stevko said:


> 👍😊
> So the gold was produced from 03-07?
> And the gold was the only 325 from 03-07?
> And Grado realesed gen 2 in 07 with grey cups. Så all grey/chrome is 2 gen?


I have the SR325i  Gold  anniversary,   and they are not bulky ,  they are smooth like in the second pic.  I'll get a few pics up later.  And they came with different leather headband.   Wide and not so wide like mine.


----------



## Stevko

My gold


----------



## ledzep

ESL-1 said:


> 1980’s Lamborghini Countach, the original “Bad Boy’s” car.  On the used market they usually average around $400,000.  Cheapest sold was $189,000.
> There were three series of the LP400s (Countach).  Only 50 of the first series were built.  Of maintenance must be Uber expensive like any Super car.
> 
> Who will place the first bid?


I'd buy that for a dollar !


----------



## ledzep (Sep 17, 2022)

Stevko said:


> My gold


Good god man give those headphones a clean, grado abuse will not be tolerated on this thread 🤣
There's more fuzz on them than fozzie bears a**


----------



## ledzep

What's going on here ?;


----------



## qua2k

ledzep said:


> What's going on here ?;



Fallout paint scheme? I am more saddened by all of that work and still that thin padless headband.


----------



## ledzep

qua2k said:


> Fallout paint scheme?


Its what happens when you don't clean your headphones


----------



## gimmeheadroom (Sep 17, 2022)

ledzep said:


> What's going on here ?;


Lineman's impromptu field headset.


----------



## Stevko

ledzep said:


> Good god man give those headphones a clean, grado abuse will not be tolerated on this thread 🤣
> There's more fuzz on them than fozzie bears a**


They’r clean😜😛


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Stevko said:


> They’r clean😜😛


You should have said the camera lens was full of lint. The headphones are actually fine


----------



## Stevko

gimmeheadroom said:


> You should have said the camera lens was full of lint. The headphones are actually fine


They are👍😊


----------



## ledzep

Waka waka !


----------



## ESL-1 (Sep 18, 2022)

As our fun gear becomes a good investment.

GH1 at quite a price.  Do roll in the source.

Tap the pic to see all


----------



## joseph69

ESL-1 said:


> As our fun gear becomes a good investment.
> 
> GS1 at quite a price.  Do roll in the source.
> 
> Tap the pic to see all


GH1...FTFY
Ridiculous!


----------



## movinIron

ledzep said:


> What's going on here ?;


A fun mod project named ‚Boba Fett design‘.


Stevko said:


> 👍😊
> So the gold was produced from 03-07?
> And the gold was the only 325 from 03-07?
> And Grado realesed gen 2 in 07 with grey cups. Så all grey/chrome is 2 gen?


The RS325i was a limited Edition (‚antique brass finish‘) only made in 2003 at least 3000 pairs were built. The SR325 was built in silver (‚brushed aluminium finish‘) from ‘93 until the i-series appeared.
The SR325is had the brushed aluminium finish with the more massive cups (now 56 g each) until the chrome finished appeared June-September 2011. After that they were made in ‚sparkling grey finish‘.
But I can‘t tell when they did the ‚black anodized‘ non-letter and ‘is‘ - charges.


----------



## ESL-1

joseph69 said:


> GH1...FTFY
> Ridiculous!


Oops TYPO, GH1 as @joseph69 states.....


----------



## ESL-1 (Sep 18, 2022)

ledzep said:


> I'd buy that for a dollar !


The bidding is going well, your offer probably won't last a week.  Don't forget the maintenance cost for such a beast.  Next in line a Ferrari F40.


----------



## Stevko

ledzep said:


> Waka waka !


😳


----------



## Stevko

Have to clean it


----------



## Stevko

Think it is better now


----------



## ledzep

Stevko said:


> Think it is better now


----------



## Stevko

movinIron said:


> A fun mod project named ‚Boba Fett design‘.
> 
> The RS325i was a limited Edition (‚antique brass finish‘) only made in 2003 at least 3000 pairs were built. The SR325 was built in silver (‚brushed aluminium finish‘) from ‘93 until the i-series appeared.
> The SR325is had the brushed aluminium finish with the more massive cups (now 56 g each) until the chrome finished appeared June-September 2011. After that they were made in ‚sparkling grey finish‘.
> ...





movinIron said:


> A fun mod project named ‚Boba Fett design‘.
> 
> The RS325i was a limited Edition (‚antique brass finish‘) only made in 2003 at least 3000 pairs were built. The SR325 was built in silver (‚brushed aluminium finish‘) from ‘93 until the i-series appeared.
> The SR325is had the brushed aluminium finish with the more massive cups (now 56 g each) until the chrome finished appeared June-September 2011. After that they were made in ‚sparkling grey finish‘.
> But I can‘t tell when they did the ‚black anodized‘ non-letter and ‘is‘ - charges.


I asked grado:
Q:
Are there other differences than the color between gold anv and std 325?
Bought this second hand:
A:
Those are Anniversary models , no difference 
any questions, let us know, happy to help

So that means all 03-07 is the same?


----------



## Stevko

ledzep said:


>


Very clean. Looks like the last gold lettering is brushed off 😜


----------



## ledzep

Stevko said:


> Very clean. Looks like the last gold lettering is brushed off 😜


Acrylic paint pen lightly brushed over will sort that out


----------



## Stevko

ledzep said:


> Acrylic paint pen lightly brushed over will sort that out


Don’t care. They are old and worn.
I put them back in the box and use my newer grado instead 👍😊


----------



## ledzep

Stevko said:


> Don’t care. They are old and worn.
> I put them back in the box and use my newer grado instead 👍😊


Selling them ?


----------



## tombrisbane

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> It seems you have both the RS-1X and the RS-2X.
> Is there a big difference in sound between those two headphones?
> Do you prefer one over the other?



I find them to be quite different.  1x is like a mini GS3000e, 85-90% of the sound for a fraction of the price.  RS2x is an improved hemp, great all-rounder, resolves much better than the hemp.

I generally use the 2x more as I have the GS3000e and favour that over the 1x, but would prefer the 1x in a straight shoot out if that makes sense . I should listen to the 1x more but that’s unlikely to happen with the 3000x on the way


----------



## Stevko (Sep 18, 2022)

My mission is to buy all generations of 325 
@ledzep


----------



## ledzep

Stevko said:


> My mission is to buy all generations of 325
> @ledzep


Found you a pair


----------



## Stevko

ledzep said:


> Found you a pair


This is the one before generation 1 ?!
The crazy price stops me😜😝
For the moment I waiting for my k712 bought on amazon. ..


----------



## ledzep

Stevko said:


> This is the one before generation 1 ?!
> The crazy price stops me😜😝
> For the moment I waiting for my k712 bought on amazon. ..


For that price is rather go for the full Hp1000, I'm enjoying my grados but even I have a limit  🤣


----------



## Stevko

This is all you need :
SR80. 100usd
Nice case.about 10usd
Great dac/amp 10usd.
Great sound
Comfortable pads.
Nice,light cable.
Very enjoyable
Affordable price.
👍😀


----------



## ledzep (Sep 18, 2022)

Stevko said:


> This is all you need :
> SR80. 100usd
> Nice case.about 10usd
> Great dac/amp 10usd.
> ...


Quote.... My mission is to buy every version of 325's. 🤣
One pair of headphones... Your beginning to sound like my wife


----------



## ledzep

All you need is love !
The love of loads of headphones 😂


----------



## Stevko

ledzep said:


> Quote.... My mission is to buy every version of 325's. 🤣
> One pair of headphones... Your beginning to sound like my wife


Now I only lack  gen 2 and 4 (325 if you have’t read  my last posts)😝 think the 325 is a great allrounder.
  But how is the 325x vs 500e?
( I miss a darker/more bassy Grado in my collection. And yes, I know hemp is darker. Im not sure if i’m ready for sandwich)


----------



## ledzep

Stevko said:


> Now I only lack  gen 2 and 4 (325 if you have’t read  my last posts)😝 think the 325 is a great allrounder.
> But how is the 325x vs 500e?
> ( I miss a darker/more bassy Grado in my collection. And yes, I know hemp is darker. Im not sure if i’m ready for sandwich)


500's with shipibo pads cuts out the sibliance for me and adds a slight touch more bass but it's tight and punchy no bloat and only slight, mids sound the same and top end minus the sib' still has sparkle. The 325x are good all rounders imo and they have good bass, don't think you can go wrong with adding the X to your collection of 325's, I don't use the stock pads as I find them too uncomfortable after a short while so I use the L pads which I find great. One thing I've become to like is how much the pads change the sound. All down to personal taste in the end, but 325x's are a good purchase. Keep your eye on fleabay they sometimes go for around £150 - £160, got offered a pair from a seller the other day for £130 and they looked in good condition but he's detachable cable modded them with mmcx and I don't know what state the drivers are in, I'd rather have an unopened pair and do that myself.


----------



## Stevko (Sep 18, 2022)

old and good





I prefer these over my 80e


----------



## Stevko

ledzep said:


> 500's with shipibo pads cuts out the sibliance for me and adds a slight touch more bass but it's tight and punchy no bloat and only slight, mids sound the same and top end minus the sib' still has sparkle. The 325x are good all rounders imo and they have good bass, don't think you can go wrong with adding the X to your collection of 325's, I don't use the stock pads as I find them too uncomfortable after a short while so I use the L pads which I find great. One thing I've become to like is how much the pads change the sound. All down to personal taste in the end, but 325x's are a good purchase. Keep your eye on fleabay they sometimes go for around £150 - £160, got offered a pair from a seller the other day for £130 and they looked in good condition but he's detachable cable modded them with mmcx and I don't know what state the drivers are in, I'd rather have an unopened pair and do that myself.


One day I will buy a X or a PS500


----------



## ledzep

Stevko said:


> One day I will buy a X or a PS500


Or both 👍


----------



## tombrisbane (Sep 18, 2022)

Love the pattern I got!

On second look the right cup is angled incorrectly 



And a chip:



Guess they’re going back. GS3000e listening will continue, at least I'll be better primed for a comparison when the replacement pair arrives!


----------



## carboncopy

tombrisbane said:


> Love the pattern I got!
> 
> On second look the right cup is angled incorrectly
> 
> ...


I really-really love Grado headphones. Incl. the cables, all the quriks. Mostly for the sound of course. 

But they just have to improve on QC. The local store also had an incorrectly aligned cup on the RS1x they had. They are just simply too pricey headphones to have such amateur failures.


----------



## tombrisbane (Sep 19, 2022)

carboncopy said:


> But they just have to improve on QC. The local store also had an incorrectly aligned cup on the RS1x they had. They are just simply too pricey headphones to have such amateur failures.


Yeah I agree.  My first pair of SR325x had a chip in the silver paint (got it replaced) and my GS3000e’s have a few gouges on the edges (didn’t both replacing as it doesn’t bother me, but still for the $).  This makes it about a 23% ’failure’ rate for my Grado purchases.

Any form of QC should pick up the incorrect alignment of the ear cups.

Sent back now - guess it’ll be a week or so for the return / replace process to play out.  Thankfully I’m not running low on headphones lol.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Stevko said:


> My mission is to buy all generations of 325
> @ledzep


----------



## Stevko

Nice.
Are they arranged by age?


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

tombrisbane said:


> I find them to be quite different.  1x is like a mini GS3000e, 85-90% of the sound for a fraction of the price.  RS2x is an improved hemp, great all-rounder, resolves much better than the hemp.
> 
> I generally use the 2x more as I have the GS3000e and favour that over the 1x, but would prefer the 1x in a straight shoot out if that makes sense . I should listen to the 1x more but that’s unlikely to happen with the 3000x on the way



Thanks for your impressions.
Very helpful.
I was thinking that they sound more similar, but good to know that they are quite different.

Did you ever hear the RS1e maybe?
If so, how would you compare RS1e and RS-1X sound wise?


----------



## xzibit1994 (Sep 19, 2022)

tombrisbane said:


> I find them to be quite different.  1x is like a mini GS3000e, 85-90% of the sound for a fraction of the price.  RS2x is an improved hemp, great all-rounder, resolves much better than the hemp.
> 
> I generally use the 2x more as I have the GS3000e and favour that over the 1x, but would prefer the 1x in a straight shoot out if that makes sense . I should listen to the 1x more but that’s unlikely to happen with the 3000x on the way


Sometime my brain prefer something warmer, thicker sound to listen. When that happens, GS3000x sound too aggressive and I go with Westone W60 and Sony WM1AM2.
This is reason why I'm thinking buy a Hemp and buy Woo Audio WA2 to pair with GS3000x. Please everybody, give me advices.
And how Hemp compare with RS2x in which one have more relaxing sound?


----------



## Stevko (Sep 19, 2022)

500e= most bass
Hemp= most relaxing.same bass as other Grados

Ref

https://crinacle.com/


----------



## ledzep

tombrisbane said:


> Love the pattern I got!
> 
> On second look the right cup is angled incorrectly
> 
> ...


The stuff of nightmares, well out of order !  If they came to you sealed then that should have been picked up at the packing stage with a final check. There is no excuse for that sort of sloppyness, you wouldn't expect that on a £60 pair let alone what you paid for them. 
On a brighter note where did you get them, as I'm assuming there well maybe a open box damaged stock sale once you return them ...... One man's misery is anothers good fortune 🤣


----------



## ledzep

xzibit1994 said:


> Sometime my brain prefer something warmer, thicker sound to listen. When that happens, GS3000x sound too aggressive and I go with Westone W60 and Sony WM1AM2.
> This is reason why I'm thinking buy a Hemp and buy Woo Audio WA2 to pair with GS3000x. Please everybody, give me advices.
> And how Hemp compare with RS2x in which one have more relaxing sound?


Get them all, there again I always say that 🤣


----------



## ledzep

Those chrome 325's are real beauties


----------



## tombrisbane

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Did you ever hear the RS1e maybe?
> If so, how would you compare RS1e and RS-1X sound wise?


They’re one of the few I haven’t heard sorry.


ledzep said:


> If they came to you sealed then that should have been picked up at the packing stage with a final check. There is no excuse for that sort of sloppyness, you wouldn't expect that on a £60 pair let alone what you paid for them.
> On a brighter note where did you get them, as I'm assuming there well maybe a open box damaged stock sale once you return them ...... One man's misery is anothers good fortune 🤣


They were sealed (well as much as Grado Statement series can be).

Haha - Addicted to Audio, not sure what they’ll do with them.  If it was only the chip I’d have taken a discount if offered but not both things.  Fingers crossed the next pair are ok!


----------



## Stevko

Perfect


----------



## Stevko

Safe in the box


----------



## ledzep

Stevko said:


> Safe in the box


What's next then ?


----------



## Stevko

ledzep said:


> What's next then ?


325 x or 325is 🤭

Or maybe ps500e


----------



## xzibit1994

ESL-1 said:


> Well, that should make you very popular here.  I had three days with a GS3000x.  Although I have a GS3000e which I I did not have the time to do any comparisons as I really wanted to learn how the 3000x sounded.  I can say that the time spent convinced me that as much as I really like my 3000e when I can I will be looking to sell that and buy the 3000x, it was very impressive.
> 
> Congrats 🍾


please do a comparison with PS2000e, I will love to know how former Grado flagship compare with GS3000x. Very curious why Grado killed Professional Series.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

ledzep said:


> What's next then ?


----------



## ESL-1

xzibit1994 said:


> please do a comparison with PS2000e, I will love to know how former Grado flagship compare with GS3000x. Very curious why Grado killed Professional Series.


Will look to do so when I next might have a GS3000x in hand.  I don't want to compare on memory in this situation.  Will put together some thoughts on that last question.


----------



## movinIron (Sep 19, 2022)

Stevko said:


> My mission is to buy all generations of 325
> @ledzep


Great Pro-Ject!
My dream is to collect more Grado headphones than @ruthieandjohn
If you want to see my chances:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hug...isons-here-thanks-giogio.808325/post-12583926
I bow in respect, Master


----------



## movinIron (Sep 19, 2022)

Edit: Quote is broken - text deleted


----------



## Plautus001

movinIron said:


> Great Pro-Ject!
> My dream is to collect more Grado headphones than @ruthieandjohn
> If you want to see my chances:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hug...isons-here-thanks-giogio.808325/post-12583926
> I bow in respect, Master


The crazy thing is that was 6 years ago... what is the size now?


----------



## jlaseter

Plautus001 said:


> The crazy thing is that was 6 years ago... what is the size now?



Up to 25 then, and I know he added to the collection several times afterwards with the GH2, GS2000e, PS2000e, RS1e, and possibly others? 

I'm at 7 now, 9 if you count 2 I've sold, and even with my wish list I'll be faaaaar behind!


----------



## Stevko

I only own 6 with my gw100😜


----------



## rasmushorn (Sep 20, 2022)

Now since you are talking about your SR325 versions, my 325 with a shipibo headband and shipibo pads are possibly the best sounding Grados I have had. It feels like a huge open window to music. Even though they are old, they are in super good, like new shape... cables almost not twisted.


----------



## Stevko (Sep 20, 2022)

rasmushorn said:


> Now since you are talking about your SR325 versions, my 325 with a shipibo headband and shipibo pads are possibly the best sounding Grados I have had. It feels like a huge open window to music. Even though they are old, they are in super good, like new shape... cables almost not twisted.


The cups looks so long
How old are they?


----------



## rasmushorn

Stevko said:


> The cups looks so long
> How old are they?


I think the shipibo pads make them look longer but they are about the same size as my Hemps. Serial #825, so right from the beginning.


----------



## Stevko

Ordered these. Hope they work well with my 325e


----------



## Stevko

rasmushorn said:


> I think the shipibo pads make them look longer but they are about the same size as my Hemps. Serial #825, so right from the beginning.


Looks like they have a flat edge.
So that is the shape before 2003?


----------



## funkymartyn

Stevko said:


> Ordered these. Hope they work well with my 325e


These look like the geekria ones.  If so it's worth getting them all for what they cost.


----------



## Stevko

funkymartyn said:


> These look like the geekria ones.  If so it's worth getting them all for what they cost.


geekria is right  

recommended in this thread


----------



## movinIron (Sep 20, 2022)

Stevko said:


> Looks like they have a flat edge.
> So that is the shape before 2003?


Maybe I‘m wrong, but why do you think they have changed the cups in 2003? For all I know, the SR325i was the only more massive SR-cup until 2007/9. Every other had the smaller cup until i/is-series. On the (pizza-) box the 50th anniversary limited edition, the antique brass finish one was named SR325i. And it was only build in 2003.
Every one, definitely including me, stumbles over the unlucky ‚i‘, / ‚is‘ naming, that’s why they have it on the website:
https://gradolabs.com/headphones/limited-editions
as ‚Gold SR325‘
https://gradolabs.com/company/timeline
as ‚…a limited edition gold SR325‘
Avoiding the ‚i‘/‚is‘ dilemma.
In shops I have seen the smaller cup SRs in 2007. Nearly bought an SR325 then.
(Didn’t like the cable length and 1/4“ plug, especially not in, let‘s say chrome. Others had golden 1/8“ ones.)

(2007/9 because, I have seen the Grado sites timeline, but by some reason I am sure they have presented the i-series all at once (SR/RS) in January 2009!? Maybe only in Europe?)
At anybody: Please help and correct if you have further information.


funkymartyn said:


> These look like the geekria ones.  If so it's worth getting them all for what they cost.


These are Geekria EJZ-0047-04. They will work great.
If not the quarter mod HD-414 pads I have these on SR325e and RS2e.
The kids prefer these Geekrias for comfort.
...and the HD-414s for the color!
😄


----------



## Stevko

movinIron said:


> Maybe I‘m wrong, but why do you think they have changed the cups in 2003? For all I know, the SR325i was the only more massive SR-cup until 2007/9. Every other had the smaller cup until i/is-series. On the (pizza-) box the 50th anniversary limited edition, the antique brass finish one was named SR325i. And it was only build in 2003.
> Every one, definitely including me, stumbles over the unlucky ‚i‘, / ‚is‘ naming, that’s why they have it on the website:
> https://gradolabs.com/headphones/limited-editions
> as ‚Gold SR325‘
> ...


Yes. For me it looks like rasmus’s 325 have a different shape…


----------



## movinIron

Stevko said:


> Yes. For me it looks like rasmus’s 325 have a different shape…


Nope! These are classic and as far as I can see very well treated, first generation SR325. Not even the slightest kink in the cable.
I‘ m jealous.


----------



## Stevko

Any ios/ipad experts in here?
Bought an demo ipad. With a messy demo software/ios
Possible to reset without itunes?


----------



## movinIron (Sep 20, 2022)

Stevko said:


> Any ios/ipad experts in here?
> Bought an demo ipad. With a messy demo software/ios
> Possible to reset without itunes?


Settings/General/Transfer or Reset iPad.


----------



## Stevko

movinIron said:


> Settings/General/Transfer or Reset iPad.


Not so easy


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Stevko said:


> Not so easy


Sometimes if you turn it off and hold down the power to turn it on again, don't release the button, it will go into a reset mode.


----------



## ywheng89

Just gotten the 325x and swapped out the flat pad to L pad, they're good!


----------



## Stevko (Sep 21, 2022)

gimmeheadroom said:


> Sometimes if you turn it off and hold down the power to turn it on again, don't release the button, it will go into a reset mode.


Called the dealer. He could turn it off online for me.im at work now. But will try later if it works

Edit
There was a secret meny. Looks like it resets now


----------



## Stevko

Who asked? Driver isn’t made in house:


----------



## nrbatista (Sep 21, 2022)

Stevko said:


> Driver isn’t made in house:


Thanks for sharing the video.

About that point, these were the exact words:

“_What we don’t produce in this building is the wood, the metal, and the drivers, the drivers are designed, but we just don’t have the room in this building”_

In my perspective it doesn’t mean the drivers are not made by Grado, but rather that the drivers are just not produced in that building.


----------



## ledzep (Sep 21, 2022)

Stevko said:


> Who asked? Driver isn’t made in house:



Don't see them making any drivers, but what they use are good as we all agree


----------



## movinIron (Sep 21, 2022)

In Interviews/Videos John Grado named 2 Marks. One is a single man company making the woodwork for Grado and only for Grado - cartridge chassis, headphone cups in Long Island (outside Brooklyn). The other manufacturing the Grado inhouse developed drivers upstate New York.
No secrets and all american made.

edit: We‘re not talking about wireless, in ear, SR40, iGrado, eGrado here, right?


----------



## Stevko

movinIron said:


> In Interviews/Videos John Grado named 2 Marks. One is a single man company making the woodwork for Grado and only for Grado - cartridge chassis, headphone cups in Long Island (outside Brooklyn). The other manufacturing the Grado inhouse developed drivers upstate New York.
> No secrets and all american made.
> 
> edit: We‘re not talking about wireless, in ear, SR40, iGrado, eGrado here, right?


We talking about new york Grado


----------



## Stevko

So who in New york make the drivers?


----------



## dynavit

96.-€ for GPads! Must be a joke: https://www.ebay.at/itm/20409894169...customid=8f535b42-3a42-11ed-935d-643861303562


----------



## toodles1978

Just a thought... I have a feeling people who complain about grado cables will also complain about Audeze headphones being too heavy.. 🙃


----------



## ledzep

toodles1978 said:


> Just a thought... I have a feeling people who complain about grado cables will also complain about Audeze headphones being too heavy.. 🙃


But detachable


----------



## ledzep

dynavit said:


> 96.-€ for GPads! Must be a joke: https://www.ebay.at/itm/20409894169...customid=8f535b42-3a42-11ed-935d-643861303562


Geekria just as good just wash them to soften them up ( and dry obviously) before use.


----------



## ledzep

Stevko said:


> So who in New york make the drivers?


Umpa lumpas


----------



## paraphernalia (Sep 22, 2022)

ledzep said:


> Geekria just as good just wash them to soften them up ( and dry obviously) before use.



The Geekria "G" are nice and comfy but have another effect on the sound than the original G. Also the Geekria "G" are already pretty soft. Or are we talking about other Geekrias i don't know yet?


----------



## toodles1978

ledzep said:


> But detachable


The detachable thing is the only argument against. Just got the shipibo pads in the post. Very well made but I found rhry did something to the highs which I just couldn't agree with.. randomly put poweramp eq to rock setting and its completely transformed them to where I want. I have some zmf beyers coming soon, which will be interesting to compare


----------



## ledzep

paraphernalia said:


> The Geekria "G" are nice and comfy but have another effect on the sound than the original G. Also the Geekria "G" are already pretty soft. Or are we talking about other Geekrias i don't know yet?


I use L


----------



## ledzep

toodles1978 said:


> The detachable thing is the only argument against. Just got the shipibo pads in the post. Very well made but I found rhry did something to the highs which I just couldn't agree with.. randomly put poweramp eq to rock setting and its completely transformed them to where I want. I have some zmf beyers coming soon, which will be interesting to compare


It's not an argument, I just prefer to use my own cables and the option of balanced.


----------



## toodles1978

ledzep said:


> It's not an argument, I just prefer to use my own cables and the option of balanced.


I think my phrasing was wrong on that point..


----------



## ledzep

toodles1978 said:


> I think my phrasing was wrong on that point..


It's ok I know what you meant


----------



## rocketron

Absolutely loving this light weight combo.


----------



## jsk ksj (Sep 22, 2022)

Justin Hawkins rockin' some wooden Grado's


----------



## Coztomba

jsk ksj said:


> Justin Hawkins rockin' some wooden Grado's



Interesting.  He's normally rocking Beyer T1's.


----------



## KevinJB

xzibit1994 said:


> please do a comparison with PS2000e, I will love to know how former Grado flagship compare with GS3000x. Very curious why Grado killed Professional Series.


I haven’t heard they are discontinuing the Professional series, is this the case. It’s a shame if they are as the PS2000e is what I’m saving up for and aiming for when I retire.
Kev


----------



## carboncopy

KevinJB said:


> I haven’t heard they are discontinuing the Professional series, is this the case. It’s a shame if they are as the PS2000e is what I’m saving up for and aiming for when I retire.
> Kev


I hate to break it to you, but it is already discontinued. There is no professional series on 4ourear.com.


----------



## paraphernalia

carboncopy said:


> I hate to break it to you, but it is already discontinued. There is no professional series on 4ourear.com.



Is it because the PS500e is just too similar to the Hemp and the PS2000e caused neck problems with its weight?


----------



## rocketron

KevinJB said:


> I haven’t heard they are discontinuing the Professional series, is this the case. It’s a shame if they are as the PS2000e is what I’m saving up for and aiming for when I retire.
> Kev


You might be able to get a discount on PS2000e ?

I’m sure there will be a new line of PS as I can’t see Grado using the new 52mm driver in only one model.


----------



## jonathan c

paraphernalia said:


> Is it because the PS500e is just too similar to the Hemp and the PS2000e caused neck problems with its weight?


There is a remedy…😉…

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...plus-comparisons-reviews.939901/post-16627474


----------



## henriks

Finally in the removable cable club.


----------



## ledzep

henriks said:


> Finally in the removable cable club.


Welcome


----------



## ledzep (Sep 22, 2022)

Didn't like the anthracite satin grey look a bit too much like stock 325x's  so went back to bare aluminium with original mesh, the new grills I was going to use took out the surrounds and sprayed satin grey to use as the inlays ( still need clear top coat before fitting) shipibo gimbals AHG XL headband and L pads, underneath pads black aluminium sleeves and PS1000e drivers installed, picture without inlays and picture with them just laid on top to give you some sort of idea of finished look, will be flush with cup once glued and pushed down into place, final buff over and done 👍 maybe a slate xl headband from turbulent 🤔
Hopefully black woods here tomorrow so I can start again 🤣

Was ....
Now....


----------



## movinIron (Sep 23, 2022)

paraphernalia said:


> Is it because the PS500e is just too similar to the Hemp and the PS2000e caused neck problems with its weight?


Guys! It’s just 460g (1lbs + a Nickel). That’s nothing.
The HEDDphone = 718g
Audeze LCD-XC = 677g
Rosson RAD-0 = 650g
Abyss AB1266 PHI TC = 640g
Audeze LCD-4Z = 600g
edit: AKG K1000 = 599g (incl. cable)
Sendy Audio Peacock = 578g
Avantone Mp-1 = 550g
T&A Solitaire P = 530g
Audeze LCD-2 Classic = 530g
Final D8000 = 523g
Focal Utopia = 490g
ZMF Auteur = 450g (Silkwood) - 600g (Cocobolo)
Grado PS2000e = 460g (remove the cable and we‘re talking about less than 385g < DT1990pro)
AKG K-812 = 455g
HIFIMan Susvara = 450g
Focal Clear MG = 450g
Beyerdynamic DT1770pro = 440g

Due to a call with Grado support there will be a PS1000x in ‘23.
(But to my regret no small size Professional Series model in planning.)

edit: thanks all of you guys for like Nr. 325 - Love that number!


----------



## ledzep

A gratuity shot for good measure 👍


----------



## movinIron (Sep 22, 2022)

ledzep said:


> Didn't like the anthracite satin grey look a bit too much like stock 325x's  so went back to bare aluminium with original mesh, the new grills I was going to use took out the surrounds and sprayed satin grey to use as the inlays ( still need clear top coat before fitting) shipibo gimbals AHG XL headband and L pads, underneath pads black aluminium sleeves and PS1000e drivers installed, picture without inlays and picture with them just laid on top to give you some sort of idea of finished look, will be flush with cup once glued and pushed down into place, final buff over and done 👍 maybe a slate xl headband from turbulent 🤔
> Hopefully black woods here tomorrow so I can start again 🤣
> 
> Was …


…


ledzep said:


> Now…


…



Great work!

edit: thanks all of you guys for like Nr. 325 - Love that number!


----------



## ESL-1 (Sep 22, 2022)

paraphernalia said:


> Is it because the PS500e is just too similar to the Hemp and the PS2000e caused neck problems with its weight?


The weight surpringly was not the issue on the Grado end.  The last components they had they put into the older Chrome cups they had leftover from the PS1000 series and sold them as B stock for just under $2000, super deal but those are probably gone.

I like many I was scared off initially or at least worried in regard to the large metal cups weight.  When I finally had a friend’s PS1000 for week I found that my worries we’re for naught as once properly fitted and positioned I found the weight was not a factor unless you started to jump and dance around.
This past weekend I spent a good part of the day listening to the PS2000e without any discomfort or fatigue.  The wider leather strap was also a good idea.

I have not heard of any plans for a new PS series but am hoping that might change with time.  I am anxious to try the GS3000x again for more than a few days.  Might even make a good set of comparisons between the two.


----------



## jonathan c

ESL-1 said:


> The weight surpringly was not the issue on the Grado end.  The last components they had they put into the older Chrome cups they had leftover from the PS1000 series and sold them as B stock for just under $2000, super deal but those are probably gone.
> 
> I like many I was scared off initially or at least worried in regard to the large metal cups weight.  When I finally had a friend’s PS1000 for week I found that my worries we’re for naught as once properly fitted and positioned I found the weight was not a factor unless you started to jump and dance around.
> This past weekend I spent a good part of the day listening to the PS2000e without any discomfort or fatigue.  The wider leather strap was also a good idea.**
> ...


** This is a critical element in the comfort and stability of the PS2000e - which I find to be easy to wear. As @ESL-1 points out, no ‘air windmill guitar chording’ etc…


----------



## Chodi (Sep 22, 2022)

henriks said:


> Finally in the removable cable club


Perhaps some details on how you did that? The only reason I don't buy more Grado's is the cable issue. I can't stand the cable on the one I have. Love the sound though.


----------



## peterinvan

Chodi said:


> Perhaps some details on how you did that? The only reason I don't buy more Grado's is the cable issue. I can't stands the cable on the one I have. Love the sound though.





Chodi said:


> Perhaps some details on how you did that? The only reason I don't buy more Grado's is the cable issue. I can't stands the cable on the one I have. Love the sound though.


See
*how to add 3.5mm mono jacks to SR325is:*

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/page-3709#post-17092240


----------



## Chodi

peterinvan said:


> See
> *how to add 3.5mm mono jacks to SR325is:*
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/page-3709#post-17092240


Sincere thanks for that link. I would never attempt that myself. I would gladly pay if someone or someplace reliable offered a service to put detachable headphone jacks on Grados. I would be tempted to buy more. As it is I just can't deal with their cables.


----------



## rocketron

Chodi said:


> Sincere thanks for that link. I would never attempt that myself. I would gladly pay if someone or someplace reliable offered a service to put detachable headphone jacks on Grados. I would be tempted to buy more. As it is I just can't deal with their cables.


Custom cans in the UK will do the work for you.
Check out there YouTube channel.


----------



## majo123

gazzington said:


> Absolutely love these hemps. I’m sat on my balcony west wales watching the sun set while using them with my N6ii r01.  I’m definitely buying more grados, not sure which though


Not been around so much for a while ....and it will be popping in now and again.
But the hemp on n6ii ro1 sounds superb.


----------



## majo123

ESL-1 said:


> BTW, even though I have been downsizing my collection I have no intentions of parting with my PS500e.
> 
> Should that possibly change I promise I will make mention here first.


I also have no intention of parting with my ps500e  .... unless the offer is rediculous lol


----------



## majo123

jonathan c said:


> You are not a reviewer! You are better! A live person who: spent hard-earned money on an elite headphone, says what he hears without BS, gets the essence of his experience across! I have learned from your thoughts - thank you Leo.


Threads are always better for actual opinions


----------



## DTgill

Well it's that time of the year when I am going to start actively wearing my cans again and this includes my Grados' I want to buy the "best" Grado G Cushion for my GS1000 and PS500, any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Sinister Whisperz

Excited to be here! Awaiting a pair of SR225x that are supposed to be out for delivery, c,mon UPS!  I bought a paint of SR60s when they first came out and loved them until they died about a year ago. Now I totally looking forward to getting back into Grado sound!


----------



## Gippy (Sep 23, 2022)

paraphernalia said:


> (re: Professional Series discontinuation) [Was] it because the PS500e is just too similar to the Hemp and the PS2000e caused neck problems with its weight?



Following is just my opinion. I thought the GS3000e, which was released about a year after the PS2000e, killed the Professional Series line. The cocobolo looked better than the metal, weighed 130g less, cost $900 USD less, and had 95% of the performance of the PS2000e because it used the same drivers. In fact, some reviews preferred the GS3000e's sound signature over the PS2000e. When I heard them head-to-head perhaps the PS2000e had slightly more midbass but a slight EQ tipped everything in the GS3000e's favor.

It leads me to believe that the high-end metal Grados were never big sellers. Personally I thought the $2695 USD price of the PS2000e was outrageous, especially against the GS3000e's $1795 USD price. Those willing to spend that much money will go with a more "industrial" brand if they want a metal profile and look. A wooden look appears classier and more "sophisticated", so now they're trying the strategy of hiding the metal inside the wooden cup, instead of the other way around.


----------



## Rebel Chris

Canjam Solcal just ended. Lots of new headphones. Not a single word of the new Grado GS3000x.....any reason for it?


----------



## MaiLam

Rebel Chris said:


> Canjam Solcal just ended. Lots of new headphones. Not a single word of the new Grado GS3000x.....any reason for it?



Think there just wasn’t any Grado presence there, same as the London one


----------



## Zachik

MaiLam said:


> Think there just wasn’t any Grado presence there, same as the London one


I saw one guy @ Schiit's table, but no idea if the Grado headphones were his or provided by Schiit...


----------



## rocketron

Rebel Chris said:


> Canjam Solcal just ended. Lots of new headphones. Not a single word of the new Grado GS3000x.....any reason for it?





MaiLam said:


> Think there just wasn’t any Grado presence there, same as the London one


There are those that acquire it early.
There are those that acquire it late.
There are those that never acquire it at all.

Put simply Grado’s don’t cost $4000+ and require gigawatts of power to run.

Grado’s aren’t for the Willy waving crowd.

Plus side.
Grado’s still sound fantastic.
Grado’s are light weight.

Down side.
I bet every headphone at Canjam had detachable cables.
Apart from some estats.


----------



## Sinister Whisperz

Wow, I'm stunned by the 225x! About 2 hours of listening so far and I have biggest grin ever and my face hurts.  The bass is quite good, far better than most reviews lead me to expect. I could not be happier.


----------



## Plautus001

Sinister Whisperz said:


> Wow, I'm stunned by the 225x! About 2 hours of listening so far and I have biggest grin ever and my face hurts.  The bass is quite good, far better than most reviews lead me to expect. I could not be happier.


Congratulations! They only get better  (like all Grado)


----------



## Chefguru

Can someone confirm for me that the gs3000e has a wood bottom cup. 

Im doing a review for the gs3000x and was surprised to find the driver is in a metal bottom shell. I believe this is the only John Grado headphone with a metal bottom cup outside of the vintage ps-1?


----------



## Chefguru

Also for those here…
1989 hp-1000 vs 2022 GS-3000x


----------



## joseph69

@Chefguru 
Did you write any early impressions on the 3Kx that I might have missed?
Thanks


----------



## Chefguru

joseph69 said:


> @Chefguru
> Did you write any early impressions on the 3Kx that I might have missed?
> Thanks


Not yet. They arrived today and I will be posting thoughts in the next few days. Just was hoping for clarification on if the gs3000e also had a metal bottom side cup. From what I can find online, it did not.


----------



## ESL-1 (Sep 24, 2022)

Zachik said:


> I saw one guy @ Schiit's table, but no idea if the Grado headphones were his or provided by Schiit...


Grado’s online retail, Foryourears does sell some Schiit models along with some other equipment including the fairly new top of the line much updated
Technics 1200 turntable.


----------



## BobG55

Chefguru said:


> Also for those here…
> 1989 hp-1000 vs 2022 GS-3000x


Very nice photo.  The Joseph Grado hp1000 is such an iconic looking headphone.


----------



## ESL-1

BobG55 said:


> Very nice photo.  The Joseph Grado hp1000 is such an iconic looking headphone.


What brand are those headphone stands?, very interesting....


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

majo123 said:


> I also have no intention of parting with my ps500e  .... unless the offer is rediculous lol



Same here.
I have really no intention at all to part with my PS500e, I just love it.


----------



## Chefguru

ESL-1 said:


> What brand are those headphone stands?, very interesting....


Room stands


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Sinister Whisperz said:


> Wow, I'm stunned by the 225x! About 2 hours of listening so far and I have biggest grin ever and my face hurts.  The bass is quite good, far better than most reviews lead me to expect. I could not be happier.



Enjoy them! 
They will get even better, I just experienced this with my RS1e again.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Chefguru said:


> Can someone confirm for me that the gs3000e has a wood bottom cup.
> 
> Im doing a review for the gs3000x and was surprised to find the driver is in a metal bottom shell. I believe this is the only John Grado headphone with a metal bottom cup outside of the vintage ps-1?



Yes, the GS3000e is all wood but the GS3000X is a combination of wood and metal.


----------



## carboncopy

Chefguru said:


> Not yet. They arrived today and I will be posting thoughts in the next few days. Just was hoping for clarification on if the gs3000e also had a metal bottom side cup. From what I can find online, it did not.


the 3000e was full cocobolo. The metal part is new


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Chefguru said:


> Not yet. They arrived today and I will be posting thoughts in the next few days. Just was hoping for clarification on if the gs3000e also had a metal bottom side cup. From what I can find online, it did not.



The GS3000e had no metal inside. 
It had pure wood cups.


----------



## Chefguru (Sep 25, 2022)

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Yes, the GS3000e is all wood but the GS3000X is a combination of wood and metal.





carboncopy said:


> the 3000e was full cocobolo. The metal part is new


Stay tuned.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Chefguru said:


> Stay tuned. Surprise ahead.



I hope it will be a good surprise.


----------



## rocketron

ESL-1 said:


> Grado’s online retail, Foryourears does sell some Schiit models along with some other equipment including the fairly new top of the line much updated
> Technics 1200 turntable.


Those Technics SL1200 GR & G sound wonderful.
I love mine.


----------



## ESL-1

rocketron said:


> Those Technics SL1200 GR & G sound wonderful.
> I love mine.


Which phono cartridge do you currently use if I am not being too nosy.

🎼🎸


----------



## rocketron

ESL-1 said:


> Which phono cartridge do you currently use if I am not being too nosy.
> 
> 🎼🎸


Oh don’t get me started 🤣

Fully rebuilt Technics 310MC buy expert stylus.
Modded Denon 103R
Nagaoka MP200.
Nagaoka Stilton metal body MP11 Boron.
Nagaoka MP11 Boron.
Denon 110
Wooden body AT 95 with upgraded stylus.
Shure 75
And a Old Ortofon on a Bushmills Rega.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy (Sep 24, 2022)

ESL-1 said:


> I do prefer the L cushion on the RS1e but did find the flat an interesting listen also.  I found similar results with my PS500e.
> 
> The single most important thing that will improve comfort and performance is to adjust the clamping force by gently bending the headband.  Often just a little lessening of the pressure to your ears will make a very big difference.  I have many headphones and my Grados are actually among the most comfortable.  That includes my PS2000e which is somewhat heavy due to the metal cups. I can listen to them without any fatigue or issue but no slam dancing.


The housing on your Hemp looks very different to mine. Yours are much rounder at the edge, whilst mine have a sharper corner. Am missing something?

Here's a shot of mine:


----------



## Coztomba

I don’t recall mine having a pronounced edge like yours either.  I’m away on holiday at the moment and this is the only pic I could find. Kinda hard to tell.


----------



## ledzep

Set the grey inlays swapped over to G pads after trying out a few different pads, just debating do I get the slate xl turbs headband or stay with black ? 
 @ rocketron came this morning 👍


----------



## ledzep

rocketron said:


> There are those that acquire it early.
> There are those that acquire it late.
> There are those that never acquire it at all.
> 
> ...


Almost shakespearean that post 🤣


----------



## rocketron

ledzep said:


> Set the grey inlays swapped over to G pads after trying out a few different pads, just debating do I get the slate xl turbs headband or stay with black ?
> @ rocketron came this morning 👍



Happy days . 👍


----------



## joseph69

Chefguru said:


> Not yet. They arrived today and I will be posting thoughts in the next few days. Just was hoping for clarification on if the gs3000e also had a metal bottom side cup. From what I can find online, it did not.


Congrats and enjoy. Looking forward to your impressions. I'm interested in hearing the 3Kx myself, and if I'm that impressed with it my goal would be to sell off my PS1K-GH1 and GH2 and only own the 3Kx and 325is (not including my GR10e for desktop use). I didn't realize you just received them. Most of the time this thread is so repetitive that if I don't follow it every day, I don't bother reading posts I've missed. Apologies for not answering your question about the 3Ke, but as already mentioned, they do not have an aluminum alloy sleeve.


----------



## clundbe1

joseph69 said:


> Congrats and enjoy. Looking forward to your impressions. I'm interested in hearing the 3Kx myself, and if I'm that impressed with it my goal would be to sell off my PS1K-GH1 and GH2 and only own the 3Kx and 325is (not including my GR10e for desktop use). I didn't realize you just received them. Most of the time this thread is so repetitive that if I don't follow it every day, I don't bother reading posts I've missed. Apologies for not answering your question about the 3Ke, but as already mentioned, they do not have an aluminum alloy sleeve.


Keep your GH1....


----------



## joseph69

I'd be the first to be saying this (and have in the past) and totally agree with you, but the thing is, I rarely listen to them even though they're outstanding headphones. I own both, the Utopia and HE1Kv2 for 4+yrs now and these are my most favorable headphones to listen to 99% of the time. With that being said, I'm hoping the 3Kx will f fulfill my need for all 3 Grados I mentioned selling to narrow down my headphones. If not, then I will be keeping the GH1 & GH2...not too sure about the PS1K, though, as it is F/S at this moment.


----------



## lugnut

Coztomba said:


> I don’t recall mine having a pronounced edge like yours either.  I’m away on holiday at the moment and this is the only pic I could find. Kinda hard to tell.


What pads are on the GH2 and how do they sound ?


----------



## Strat1117 (Sep 24, 2022)

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Enjoy them!
> They will get even better, I just experienced this with my RS1e again.


Interesting. I’ve got only limited grado experience (an early pair of SR60 which I left on the LIRR when I was still commuting, and a pair of the original RS2), both in the neighborhood of 20 years ago, before I thought of headphones as anything more than an accessory and I ran them off a Creek OBH-11 and a portable CD player. At the time I decided I preferred my Sennheiser HD580 (still in service, along with 600 and 650, all somewhat modified).  I’m also currently having a little love affair with my 2021 rev. LCD-X running off an old Burson Soloist SL mk. II of my main stereo system. I may be in the minority, but I prefer the new lighter, more agile LCD-X to the more bass-centric older models.  I also have a pair of DCA Open X that mostly live on the desk in my home office.

Anyway, ever curious, because this is a hobby after all, I’m presently itching to do something, and I’ve been looking seriously at a used but excellent condition pair of RS-1e, but reading through this thread, they seem to have a mixed reputation. Assuming the price is right, is the RS-1e a good place to start experimenting with Grados or, should I not waste my time and money?  Would a pair of hemps (if they could be found) be more well rounded?  Additionally, I have read as much of this 3800 page thread as I could stand, and I’m completely confused about the multitude of pads that are available for Grados and how they affect the experience. So, I’m asking you grado heads - what’s a good place to start for a near 63 year old, very experienced audiophile, who is nevertheless a Grado newbie.  I crave dynamics (the one area the Senns can fall short) and I want the fabled Grado slam and clarity, but I surely won’t be happy if the treble makes my ears bleed. Looking for something for the main system stem for serious listening, so versatility is important to me. If your advice is to stick with sennheiser and Audeze, so be it, but I am very Grado-curious. All considered opinions welcome. Thanking you all in advance. If this is the wrong place for this post, then mods please move it where it belongs.

Enjoy!

Neil


----------



## Plautus001

Strat1117 said:


> Interesting. I’ve got only limited grado experience (an early pair of SR60 which I left on the LIRR when I was still commuting, and a pair of the original RS2), both in the neighborhood of 20 years ago, before I thought of headphones as anything more than an accessory and I ran them off a Creek OBH-11 and a portable CD player. At the time I decided I preferred my Sennheiser HD580 (still in service, along with 600 and 650, all somewhat modified).  I’m also currently having a little love affair with my 2021 rev. LCD-X running off an old Burson Soloist SL mk. II of my main stereo system. I may be in the minority, but I prefer the new lighter, more agile LCD-X to the more bass-centric older models.
> 
> Anyway, ever curious, because this is a hobby after all, I’m presently itching to do something, and I’ve been looking seriously at a used but excellent condition pair of RS-1e, but reading through this thread, they seem to have a mixed reputation. Assuming the price is right, is the RS-1e a good place to start experimenting with Grados or, should I not waste my time and money?  Would a pair of hemps (if they could be found) be more well rounded?  Additionally, I have read as much of this 3800 page thread as I could stand, and I’m completely confused about the multitude of pads that are available for Grados and how they affect the experience. So, I’m asking you grado heads - what’s a good place to start for a near 63 year old, very experienced audiophile, who is nevertheless a Grado newbie.  I crave dynamics (the one area the Senns can fall short) and I want the fabled Grado slam and clarity, but I surely won’t be happy if the treble makes my ears bleed. If your advice is to stick with sennheiser and Audeze, so be it, but I am very Grado-curious. All considered opinions welcome. Thanking you all in advance. If this is the wrong place for this post, then mods please move it where it belongs.
> 
> ...


You mentioned you like the LCD-X because it is more agile... 

I would recommend the SR325X over the Hemps


----------



## ledzep (Sep 24, 2022)

@lugnut Beautiful audio


----------



## ledzep

Strat1117 said:


> Interesting. I’ve got only limited grado experience (an early pair of SR60 which I left on the LIRR when I was still commuting, and a pair of the original RS2), both in the neighborhood of 20 years ago, before I thought of headphones as anything more than an accessory and I ran them off a Creek OBH-11 and a portable CD player. At the time I decided I preferred my Sennheiser HD580 (still in service, along with 600 and 650, all somewhat modified).  I’m also currently having a little love affair with my 2021 rev. LCD-X running off an old Burson Soloist SL mk. II of my main stereo system. I may be in the minority, but I prefer the new lighter, more agile LCD-X to the more bass-centric older models.  I also have a pair of DCA Open X that mostly live on the desk in my home office.
> 
> Anyway, ever curious, because this is a hobby after all, I’m presently itching to do something, and I’ve been looking seriously at a used but excellent condition pair of RS-1e, but reading through this thread, they seem to have a mixed reputation. Assuming the price is right, is the RS-1e a good place to start experimenting with Grados or, should I not waste my time and money?  Would a pair of hemps (if they could be found) be more well rounded?  Additionally, I have read as much of this 3800 page thread as I could stand, and I’m completely confused about the multitude of pads that are available for Grados and how they affect the experience. So, I’m asking you grado heads - what’s a good place to start for a near 63 year old, very experienced audiophile, who is nevertheless a Grado newbie.  I crave dynamics (the one area the Senns can fall short) and I want the fabled Grado slam and clarity, but I surely won’t be happy if the treble makes my ears bleed. Looking for something for the main system stem for serious listening, so versatility is important to me. If your advice is to stick with sennheiser and Audeze, so be it, but I am very Grado-curious. All considered opinions welcome. Thanking you all in advance. If this is the wrong place for this post, then mods please move it where it belongs.
> 
> ...


I'll second the 325x with L pads, my ears cannot stand to much upper treble.


----------



## ledzep (Sep 24, 2022)

Transformation time 🪄



RS Stealth 👍


----------



## Strat1117

Plautus001 said:


> You mentioned you like the LCD-X because it is more agile...
> 
> I would recommend the SR325X over the Hemps





ledzep said:


> I'll second the 325x with L pads, my ears cannot stand to much upper treble.


Thank you both. Are you recommending the 325x over the RS-1e, or the RS-1x?  I really hadn’t even considered anything but the wood based models. Sure would save a lot of $$$$….


----------



## Stevko

My first pad swap


----------



## Stevko

Works great


----------



## Plautus001

Strat1117 said:


> Thank you both. Are you recommending the 325x over the RS-1e, or the RS-1x?  I really hadn’t even considered anything but the wood based models. Sure would save a lot of $$$$….


The SR325X is the sweet spot with good bass (not basshead) and details.

However, that being said the RS1X is apparently very open and unique in the Grado world (I have not heard them myself).

Note, the GS3000x is supposed to be one of the best Grados ever (i have not heard them nor can I afford them) and it has been hinted that the GS1000x might be better than the RS1X for some, but not a lot of reviews are out there to this regard.


----------



## Stevko

Plautus001 said:


> The SR325X is the sweet spot with good bass (not basshead) and details.
> 
> However, that being said the RS1X is apparently very open and unique in the Grado world (I have not heard them myself).
> 
> Note, the GS3000x is supposed to be one of the best Grados ever (i have not heard them nor can I afford them) and it has been hinted that the GS1000x might be better than the RS1X for some, but not a lot of reviews are out there to this regard.





Strat1117 said:


> Thank you both. Are you recommending the 325x over the RS-1e, or the RS-1x?  I really hadn’t even considered anything but the wood based models. Sure would save a lot of $$$$….


Own 325i and 325e. The sweet spot in the Grado family. Listen to my 325e right now. They are really good…also own rs2e.   Go for a 325.you will not regret


----------



## Stevko

Stevko said:


> Works great


But I need a bigger case


----------



## ledzep

Stevko said:


> But I need a bigger case


Cheaper than a bigger boat


----------



## Stevko

This should work


----------



## movinIron

Stevko said:


> But I need a bigger case


Keep the pads in the middle of the case?


----------



## ESL-1 (Sep 24, 2022)

ledzep said:


> I'll second the 325x with L pads, my ears cannot stand to much upper treble.


And I have stayed with the Grado flat pads as for most comfortable fit in addition to I hear it sounds more naturally in my opinion.  The only two Grado phones that I was never crazy about are the various earlier SR325 series, too much in my face and a bit bright too.  The 325x is in my opinion more balanced with good bass impact, bass details improving great with break in.  A very REAL Bang for the Buck fun performance.  The GS1000 was always my least liked model with my ears hearing the midrange as recessed.  Here again the new GS1000x is a world away from it’s earlier variants.  Much more natural and spacious in my opinion.

Experiment & enjoy


----------



## Plautus001

ESL-1 said:


> And I have stayed with the Grado flat pads as for most comfortable fit in addition to I hear it sounds more naturally in my opinion.  The only two Grado phones that I was never crazy about are the various earlier SR325 series, too much in my face and a bit bright too.  The 325x is in my opinion more balanced with good bass impact, bass details improving great with break in.  A very REAL Bang for the Buck fun performance.  The GS1000 was always my least liked model with my ears hearing the midrange as recessed.  Here again the new GS1000x is a world away from it’s earlier variants.  Much more natural and spacious.
> 
> Experiment & enjoy


Agreed, but I actually really enjoy my GS1000 OG with my tube rolled Darkvoice. Asgard 3 is good too.


----------



## ESL-1

ledzep said:


> Cheaper than a bigger boat


I agree as did Brody.


----------



## raps1514

Listened to a SR-80e and was seriously impressed at how nice they sounded. (Demoed at Schitt audio on their Bifrost 2) And I was amazed yet again at their relative low cost. 

Question is — how do the Gardos start to sound as they go up in price?


----------



## rfernand (Sep 25, 2022)

raps1514 said:


> Question is — how do the Gardos start to sound as they go up in price?



Better!

I think the SR80e were a gateway drug for a lot of us. It’s not uncommon for people to start paying attention to HiFi because of these cans, and it’s also not uncommon to hear people moving around the Grado line.

My take:

Within the Prestige line, you’re getting incremental detail and less brightness as you move up to the SR225. Those ones have better matched drivers and are also tuned for the first change of pad, which will open up the soundstage a bit when compared to the SR125. When you get to the SR325 (I own the SR325x, lots of fun) you leave plastic behind and the aluminum housing plus everything else changes the experience a bit. If you like the sound of plastic, you will basically top at the 125/225 with soundstage perhaps being the deciding factor.

In the Reference series you get the first exposure to wood. And oh my it’s fun. I found the RS1x to be very engaging and for most folks they seem to be the sweetspot of the entire collection.

My GS1000e from the Signature series are my open-back endgame headphones. I had them recabled by moon audio because all my gear is balanced and I’m a very happy owner. They are very, very good for strings and classical music and I simply can’t recommend them enough. I don’t know the GS1000x or the GS3000x personally (they just came out), but judging by how happy I was with the e to x driver change in the prestige series I imagine them to be very good. Grado seems to be very happy with Cocobolo wood in the GS3000x and I’d be tempted to believe them — honestly, their wood cartridges make them the wood-and-resonance authority for me 

The Professional series is a different animal altogether. I think Grado has two voices in their headphones and the pro line is where the second voice is. This second voice is faster and the detail is a bit clearer (without being sharp). They give you a bit more clinical realism in some instruments (where as the woods, for me, are all about warm and natural). I really like my PS500e for hair bands, prog rock, metal, and such things. The SR325x, despite being a similar aluminum enclosure, still has the “main” Grado voice (to my ears).

Hope that helps!


----------



## Stevko

movinIron said:


> Keep the pads in the middle of the case?


Take them on/of every time I use them?


----------



## Zaplanc

ledzep said:


> Transformation time 🪄
> 
> 
> 
> RS Stealth 👍



They really look very good, nice job....


----------



## Stevko

I orderd this case 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32793977329.html


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Strat1117 said:


> Anyway, ever curious, because this is a hobby after all, I’m presently itching to do something, and I’ve been looking seriously at a used but excellent condition pair of RS-1e, but reading through this thread, they seem to have a mixed reputation. Assuming the price is right, is the RS-1e a good place to start experimenting with Grados or, should I not waste my time and money? Would a pair of hemps (if they could be found) be more well rounded? Additionally, I have read as much of this 3800 page thread as I could stand, and I’m completely confused about the multitude of pads that are available for Grados and how they affect the experience. So, I’m asking you grado heads - what’s a good place to start for a near 63 year old, very experienced audiophile, who is nevertheless a Grado newbie. I crave dynamics (the one area the Senns can fall short) and I want the fabled Grado slam and clarity, but I surely won’t be happy if the treble makes my ears bleed. Looking for something for the main system stem for serious listening, so versatility is important to me.



The RS1e is a great headphone. I think the main reason the RS1e has no good reputation is that in the beginning there where many copies around where the drivers were not correct mounted and where not flush with the earcups. This resulted in comfort and sound issues. With flush drivers and after some break in they sound fantastic for my ears. 
If you are treble sensitive, then the RS1e as well as the Hemp are good choices. For me both are well rounded and smoother in the treble than many if not most other Grado headphones.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Strat1117 said:


> Thank you both. Are you recommending the 325x over the RS-1e, or the RS-1x?  I really hadn’t even considered anything but the wood based models. Sure would save a lot of $$$$….



I never heard the SR325X myself but I have the SR325e.
For me the RS1e is superior to the SR325e and I would  clearly prefer the RS1e. 
RS-1X should be even better, but I did not hear it yet myself. 
SR325e is the only Grado from my 10 different Grados which I cannot listen to for a longer time because of too much treble for my ears. 
From all I did read the SR325X should not have this issue.


----------



## Plautus001

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I never heard the SR325X myself but I have the SR325e.
> For me the RS1e is superior to the SR325e and I would  clearly prefer the RS1e.
> RS-1X should be even better, but I did not hear it yet myself.
> SR325e is the only Grado from my 10 different Grados which I cannot listen to for a longer time because of too much treble for my ears.
> From all I did read the SR325X should not have this issue.


I could not stand the SR325E 

I love the SR325X... no comparison. I own 30 headphones and it is always in regular rotation


----------



## Stevko

Think the treble is nice on 325 i and e.
More peaky on my rs2e


----------



## paraphernalia

Stevko said:


> Think the treble is nice on 325 i and e.
> More peaky on my rs2e



Really? It's the opposite for me. 325e can be very sibilant while the RS2e is hardly ever too much when it comes to treble.


----------



## paraphernalia

Plautus001 said:


> I could not stand the SR325E


325e and RS2e are really great with certain music. Like Miles Davis. You get to experience trumpet and sax in a way i hadn't heard before, every blow and every valve clicking directly in your head.

For rock and pop music the 325e often becomes too much of treble with not enough bass and mids.

You can cure that easily by using the Geekria 'Donut' or Geekria 'G'. The 325e becomes a fun allrounder headphone with the 'G's and on top of that is also very comfortable to wear.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Plautus001 said:


> I could not stand the SR325E
> 
> I love the SR325X... no comparison. I own 30 headphones and it is always in regular rotation



Do you use the SR325X with the stock F pads or with other pads?


----------



## Stevko

Think my rs2e is brighter with better bass. Sometimes my rs2e is too sibilant.but not often. My 225e is most mellow.

Can be my music? Perfect for Grado?


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

paraphernalia said:


> Really? It's the opposite for me. 325e can be very sibilant while the RS2e is hardly ever too much when it comes to treble.



I agree. 
RS2e has nice treble for me but SR325e can be too hot in the treble sometimes.


----------



## majo123

Strat1117 said:


> Interesting. I’ve got only limited grado experience (an early pair of SR60 which I left on the LIRR when I was still commuting, and a pair of the original RS2), both in the neighborhood of 20 years ago, before I thought of headphones as anything more than an accessory and I ran them off a Creek OBH-11 and a portable CD player. At the time I decided I preferred my Sennheiser HD580 (still in service, along with 600 and 650, all somewhat modified).  I’m also currently having a little love affair with my 2021 rev. LCD-X running off an old Burson Soloist SL mk. II of my main stereo system. I may be in the minority, but I prefer the new lighter, more agile LCD-X to the more bass-centric older models.  I also have a pair of DCA Open X that mostly live on the desk in my home office.
> 
> Anyway, ever curious, because this is a hobby after all, I’m presently itching to do something, and I’ve been looking seriously at a used but excellent condition pair of RS-1e, but reading through this thread, they seem to have a mixed reputation. Assuming the price is right, is the RS-1e a good place to start experimenting with Grados or, should I not waste my time and money?  Would a pair of hemps (if they could be found) be more well rounded?  Additionally, I have read as much of this 3800 page thread as I could stand, and I’m completely confused about the multitude of pads that are available for Grados and how they affect the experience. So, I’m asking you grado heads - what’s a good place to start for a near 63 year old, very experienced audiophile, who is nevertheless a Grado newbie.  I crave dynamics (the one area the Senns can fall short) and I want the fabled Grado slam and clarity, but I surely won’t be happy if the treble makes my ears bleed. Looking for something for the main system stem for serious listening, so versatility is important to me. If your advice is to stick with sennheiser and Audeze, so be it, but I am very Grado-curious. All considered opinions welcome. Thanking you all in advance. If this is the wrong place for this post, then mods please move it where it belongs.
> 
> ...


I own lcdx and love them equally ...I have also owned 325e , rs2e, hemp, ps500e , 80x and 325x ....325x are definitely the sweet Spot in my opinion well out of the ones I have tried anyway, and the ones I usually recommend to most, they are not necessarily the best but they do nothing wrong with no weaknesses IMO and in some areas are better than others. ..the bass on these I absolutely love and I'm no bass head it's just right , nice and punchy ... lovely cans.


----------



## ledzep (Sep 25, 2022)

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Do you use the SR325X with the stock F pads or with other pads?


L for me, they are good with the stock ones but not long usage on my ears.
On the wooded 325x aka the Stealth 🤣
Shipibo's work a treat 👍


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ledzep said:


> L for me, they are good with the stock ones but not long usage on my ears.
> On the wooded 325x aka the Stealth 🤣
> Shipibo's work a treat 👍



Same for me, I cannot listen with F pads for a long time. 
How is SR325X treble with L pads? 
SR325e treble with L pads is a little much for me.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Strat1117 said:


> Interesting. I’ve got only limited grado experience (an early pair of SR60 which I left on the LIRR when I was still commuting, and a pair of the original RS2), both in the neighborhood of 20 years ago, before I thought of headphones as anything more than an accessory and I ran them off a Creek OBH-11 and a portable CD player. At the time I decided I preferred my Sennheiser HD580 (still in service, along with 600 and 650, all somewhat modified).  I’m also currently having a little love affair with my 2021 rev. LCD-X running off an old Burson Soloist SL mk. II of my main stereo system. I may be in the minority, but I prefer the new lighter, more agile LCD-X to the more bass-centric older models.  I also have a pair of DCA Open X that mostly live on the desk in my home office.
> 
> Anyway, ever curious, because this is a hobby after all, I’m presently itching to do something, and I’ve been looking seriously at a used but excellent condition pair of RS-1e, but reading through this thread, they seem to have a mixed reputation. Assuming the price is right, is the RS-1e a good place to start experimenting with Grados or, should I not waste my time and money?  Would a pair of hemps (if they could be found) be more well rounded?  Additionally, I have read as much of this 3800 page thread as I could stand, and I’m completely confused about the multitude of pads that are available for Grados and how they affect the experience. So, I’m asking you grado heads - what’s a good place to start for a near 63 year old, very experienced audiophile, who is nevertheless a Grado newbie.  I crave dynamics (the one area the Senns can fall short) and I want the fabled Grado slam and clarity, but I surely won’t be happy if the treble makes my ears bleed. Looking for something for the main system stem for serious listening, so versatility is important to me. If your advice is to stick with sennheiser and Audeze, so be it, but I am very Grado-curious. All considered opinions welcome. Thanking you all in advance. If this is the wrong place for this post, then mods please move it where it belongs.
> 
> ...


From what you're saying here; I think the Hemps would be a great starter set for you. (A 'gateway drug' if you will  

I dont have a 325x but other folks in this thread love them so they're probably a good bet also.

As a general rule, as Grado evolved from the 'i' models to the 'e' and now the 'x' they got marginally warmer bass and tamer treble. So if that is what you're after stick to the newer models. I think the Hemp can be thought of as the "pilot" for the x series lineup. 

As far as earpads . . . you've probably noticed that is one of the most common discussion topics here  And there are as many opinions as there are options. My recommendation is: whichever model you pick, ride with the stock earpads for awhile. Then you have a good baseline for comparison. If you feel like some pad rolling later (and you probably will  you will have a better sense of which way you want to go. More comfort; more relaxed sound; more 'RAHHHHHHHHHH FRONT ROW' energy . . . all of that can be had (just not all simultaneously)


----------



## ledzep

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Same for me, I cannot listen with F pads for a long time.
> How is SR325X treble with L pads?
> SR325e treble with L pads is a little much for me.


Tamed down just enough without affecting the clarity of them, maybe a circle of thin foam on the fronts of the F pads to give them another say 3mm ( 0.118 of an inch for you Imperial guys) to add a touch more without sacrificing the F tuning. I'll give it a go and report back later.


----------



## rfernand

ledzep said:


> Tamed down just enough without affecting the clarity of them, maybe a circle of thin foam on the fronts of the F pads to give them another say 3mm ( 0.118 of an inch for you Imperial guys) to add a touch more without sacrificing the F tuning. I'll give it a go and report back later.



Ah, pads… 

I swapped the 325x pads for whatever the PS500e uses right away and was content for a very long time. I put the originals back recently so my kid could try them and, surprise, I like them now (burn-in? Mood? Who cares!)

What can I say. Sometimes you want a latte, other times you want au lait.


----------



## cirodts

yesterday i got a sr325e and i have to say i was very disappointed with the sound with its original pads.
As soon as I tried the big pads on the ps1000 the sound changed radically positively, I wonder why Grado sells some 225e headphones with pads instead of putting the ps1000 pads on all the headphones?


----------



## paraphernalia

cirodts said:


> yesterday i got a sr325e and i have to say i was very disappointed with the sound with its original pads.
> As soon as I tried the big pads on the ps1000 the sound changed radically positively, I wonder why Grado sells some 225e headphones with pads instead of putting the ps1000 pads on all the headphones?


Because they try to reach a certain sound with a headphone driver / pad combination. You might not like that but that's what pad rolling is for.

I personally find the 325e sound hollow with the "big pads". It's also a matter of taste, amp and sound material.


----------



## Plautus001

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Do you use the SR325X with the stock F pads or with other pads?


Stock

I tried g pads and flats, but I think it sounds best stock to my ears / music.


----------



## Plautus001

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Same for me, I cannot listen with F pads for a long time.
> How is SR325X treble with L pads?
> SR325e treble with L pads is a little much for me.


Don't forget to try to wear the SR325X lower down on your ears.

Many Grados are position sensitive, definitely fit them to your ears.


----------



## ledzep

rfernand said:


> Ah, pads…
> 
> I swapped the 325x pads for whatever the PS500e uses right away and was content for a very long time. I put the originals back recently so my kid could try them and, surprise, I like them now (burn-in? Mood? Who cares!)
> 
> What can I say. Sometimes you want a latte, other times you want au lait.


Yeah I know exactly what you mean


----------



## rfernand

Oh, and just to rattle and flame the _other_ hornet's nest: I really like the new Grado cables


----------



## ledzep

rfernand said:


> Oh, and just to rattle and flame the _other_ hornet's nest: I really like the new Grado cables


I guess someone has to 🤣


----------



## Strat1117 (Sep 26, 2022)

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I never heard the SR325X myself but I have the SR325e.
> For me the RS1e is superior to the SR325e and I would  clearly prefer the RS1e.
> RS-1X should be even better, but I did not hear it yet myself.
> SR325e is the only Grado from my 10 different Grados which I cannot listen to for a longer time because of too much treble for my ears.
> From all I did read the SR325X should not have this issue.


Obviously, no clear consensus. Have a pair of RS1e on the way. If I like them, Great. If not, I’ll play around with pads and, if that doesn’t work, they won’t be my first catch and release and definitely won’t be the last. At the price I paid (less than a new pair of 325x), I’m comfortable with my choice. So it goes….

Thanks for all the responses. 👍🏼


----------



## toni2068

I've never dealt with the old cables, but the new ones are much shorter aren't they? I like them fwiw. I've had no issues with em so far.


----------



## ledzep (Sep 26, 2022)

Has anyone tried the S pads on the 325's or the dekonis.
Scratch that from what I've read the dekonis blow big style no wonder they are selling them cheaper in the UK


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Plautus001 said:


> Don't forget to try to wear the SR325X lower down on your ears.
> 
> Many Grados are position sensitive, definitely fit them to your ears.



Thanks for this advice.

I do not own the SR325X but I own the Hemp which shares the same stock F pads.
And I own the SR325e which comes with L pads.
I have no comfort issues at all with the SR325e or any other Grado with stock L pads.
But the Hemp I cannot handle with it's stock F pads.
I did try already several positions on my head and also did bend the headband a little which improved comfort a bit but still not enough.
When I listen a little longer with the F pads my ears start really hurting because with F pads my ears are pressed against the rods from my glasses.
As mentioned, with the L pads I have no comfort issues at all and can wear my headphones for really long time without any pain.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Strat1117 said:


> Obviously, no clear consensus. Have a pair of RS1e on the way. If I like them. Great, if not, I’ll play around with pads and, if that doesn’t work, they won’t be my first catch and release and definitely won’t be the last. At the price I paid (less than a new pair of 325x), I’m comfortable with my choice. So it goes….
> 
> Thanks for all the responses. 👍🏼



Congratulations to your RS1e.
I hope you will enjoy them as much as I do.
Please let us know your impressions when you get them.


----------



## Strat1117 (Sep 26, 2022)

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Congratulations to your RS1e.
> I hope you will enjoy them as much as I do.
> Please let us know your impressions when you get them.


Certainly will do, although my impressions will be in the context of my other headphones (Sennheiser 280 Pro/580/600/650, DCA Aeon Open X, and Audeze LCD-X - 2021 rev.), not in the context of other Grados. My original Grados are too long gone for me to have any reliable sonic memory.  I chose the RS1e for several reasons: 1. I wanted wood, 2.  I like the price and 3. It seems like they might be a little less intensely ‘Grado’ than some of the others, so a chance to dip my toe without taking the whole bottle of aspirin….

So many headphones, so little time…


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Just now listening to some Bach Cantatas with the RS1e.
Great music with fantastic sound delivered through RS1e.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Strat1117 said:


> Certainly will do, although my impressions will be in the context of my other headphones (Sennheiser 280 Pro/580/600/650, DCA Aeon Open X, and Audeze LCD-X (2021 rev.), not in the context of other Grados. My original Grados are too long gone for me to have any sonic reliable memory.



No need to compare to other Grado headphones.
I am just interested in how you like the RS1e sound in general without directly comparing to anything.
But if you will share some thoughts about RS1e in comparison to your other headphones, will be interesting as well of course.


----------



## JohanneMusic

Hello,

I came across Grado about a year ago - after I had already tried quite a few headphones. I bought an RS1i on Ebay, which didn't really impress me at first, but...

...suddenly I stopped paying attention to the sound, but got totally lost in the music. It was indeed as cliché as you often read, but as one of my favorite songs ( "The ocean breathes salty" by Sun Kil Moon) played, I was so moved by the way it was presented that I was almost like in a trance. 

In the meantime I have little experimented with ear pads, amplifiers and Dac's and so on and arrived at a point where I could actually only enjoy the music. Well, if...

...I wouldn't have fun trying something new . 

And here comes my question: I could buy a used SR325X or a used RS2E for a good price. 

What do you think would be the better complement to my RS1i? 

Kind regards
Johanne


----------



## Plautus001

JohanneMusic said:


> Hello,
> 
> I came across Grado about a year ago - after I had already tried quite a few headphones. I bought an RS1i on Ebay, which didn't really impress me at first, but...
> 
> ...


SR325X will definitely be different than your RS1i whereas the RS2e will be only a slightly different flavour in comparison.


----------



## movinIron (Sep 26, 2022)

JohanneMusic said:


> Hello,
> 
> I came across Grado about a year ago - after I had already tried quite a few headphones. I bought an RS1i on Ebay, which didn't really impress me at first, but...
> 
> ...


Hallo Johanne, herzlich willkommen.
(german welcome)

There are things the RS1i can do better than the RS2e especially in terms of raw dynamics.
Overall I prefer the RS2e for beeing the more rounded, more matured headphone.
But I need to agree with @Plautus001 , as a complement to the RS1i the SR325x is definitely the more interesting choice.

I admit I needed to goog… can‘t write it… look who Sun Kil Moon is. If you have a friend somewhere owning an RS1e, give it a try... sometimes later. Especially with ESS DACs or the Chord FPGAs. It might show you details in that slow calm voice you haven’t heard before.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

JohanneMusic said:


> one of my favorite songs ( "The ocean breathes salty" by Sun Kil Moon)
> 
> And here comes my question: I could buy a used SR325X or a used RS2E for a good price.
> 
> ...



Do you know the Modest Mouse original of that tune ? 

I'd go for the 325x for you --just cuz its more different from your RS1i


----------



## peterinvan (Sep 26, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> Headphone weight and clamping force are separate characteristics. Headphone weight issues relate to ‘psi’ which can be alleviated with a headband cover or a headband of greater front-to-back depth (surface area). Clamping force may need _gentle and gradual_ flexing of the headband to alleviate.



see below...


----------



## peterinvan

I just got this zip-on headband:
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B0814D2NG7/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It is well made and easy to zip on.  There is about 5mm of cushion and a wider band (55mm).  The rod blocks are about 5mm higher.   After a 30 minute trial it feels comfortable.  Not sure about the looks:


----------



## majo123

JohanneMusic said:


> Hello,
> 
> I came across Grado about a year ago - after I had already tried quite a few headphones. I bought an RS1i on Ebay, which didn't really impress me at first, but...
> 
> ...


I agree with all the above and some...
I owned both and I think the rs2e is technically better in ways, but musically the 325x is and out of the two just for music pleasure I would buy 325x ....put it this way I sold my rs2e and kept 325x


----------



## cirodts

How to soften the pads?


----------



## funkymartyn

peterinvan said:


> see below...


Hi , looks a lot like the one I bought made by Geekria from amazon about £15.  They make two sizes,  for my Focal iv got large.  A bit to big for my normal grado, didn't try my ps1000. . Mine have a removable stick on padding.


----------



## toodles1978

If anyone uk based is interested, I have some shipibo pads for sale in the classifieds


----------



## MaiLam

Sharing some initial RS1x and RS2x impressions (with PS500e comparison).

Gear used was Schiit Magni Heresy with Modi 3+, and also Apple USB-C adapter from iPad Pro. Sources were various FLAC files and Spotify. I’ve had around 5 hours with both RS models and 100+ with the PS.

The simplest way to sum up my thoughts is: PS500e and RS2x are very similar, whilst RS1x has nicer treble and a slightly thicker sound, at the cost of feeling more congested/less distance separation and imaging. This last point is I think counter to the general consensus so take it for what you will.

Any differences I note are 10-15% at most, i.e. having to listen for it and then direct comparing sections and even then really not distinct flavours, more like the same dish with slightly different seasoning.

RS1x noticeably benefited from going via the Schiit stack, whereas there wasn’t much difference for the RS2x and using the Apple connector remains my favoured approach for the PS500e (maybe because that connection is slightly warmer sounding).

The best example I can give of the RS1x treble compared to the others is that on ‘Touch’ by Daft Punk, once the hi-hats come in you can hear the natural metallic timbre of the cymbals, whereas on the other two headphones there is detail and crispness but without that final organic note (again, worth pointing out that there isn’t a night and day difference to my ears - I had to really listen for it).

I’ll agree with the consensus that compared to the RS1x, the RS2x are more forgiving, but to be honest I never noticed massive variations between recordings on the supposedly fussier RS1x.

All in all, my feeling is that once you’re in that PS/RS midrange, there isn’t a great deal of difference between models. I’ve got the SR125x as well but they’re only used for the piano, I find them a bit too tame for enjoyment elsewhere. And as for the £200 increase between the RS2x and RS1x - not compelling enough, for me, if value is one of your primary concerns. If money is no issue then the RS1x provide the more novel experience. 

And as for RS2x vs PS500e - the former are slightly faster, brighter, and less body/weight to the sound. No other notable differences detected so far, not really noticing any benefit of the all wood vs metal and wood construction. Time will tell if greater differences emerge, but with the benefit of current hindsight, owning both seems a bit redundant.

—-

*Pad-swapping*

I was already feeling that the RS1x were a bit congested for my liking, so increasing bass by switching to F-pads and Geekria donuts wasn’t beneficial. Geekria G pads seemed fine, but tbh I’m not really interested in the big soundstage and more v-shaped effect, have different brands for that. 

RS2x work well with Geekria donuts if bass is a priority, I wouldn’t want to use F pads though as the donuts provided more than enough bass without the sacrifice in soundstage and separation of the F pads. Didn’t even try Geekria G pads as the headphones are quite bright already.

PS500e just because - Geekria donuts are my favourite, including over stock L pads, shame they’re so uncomfortable though. F pads work for thickening up power chords, but I find the muddying/congestion trade-off appeals less and less. 

—-

Happy to answer any questions, though can’t offer any more insight to the RS1x, sadly sent back due to a fault with the hemp wood. Thankfully there are plenty of happy RS1x owners here.


----------



## MaiLam

Also, an area where both the RS1x and RS2x shine - they smell really nice haha


----------



## Shane D (Sep 27, 2022)

Going through my gear today trying out a few things. I recently took in a Rebel amp on trade. I had heard good things about them in the past and was curious to try one out.
Today I was comparing my pretty new iBasso SR2's to my other open backs and today was the Grado GH2's turn.
With my test list it was back and forth with my preferred tools for the job.
Then I landed on my Kenny Wayne Shepherd playlist. 16 cherry-picked songs consisting of one hour and ten minutes of hot guitar work, nice vocals and strong drums.

Wow, do the GH2's Love Kenny Wayne Shepherd out of the Rebel amp! Guitar work and vocals sound great and the drums are strong and sharp. Especially when compared to the SR2's, which are pretty bassy. I was going along fine and then, once again, I see why I will never sell these headphones. 

I would never have explored the Rebel amp at its new price of $660.00US, which is about $1,100.00, in Canadian $'s, landed. However, if that is play money to you or if you can find a used unit, try it out! Sharp, clean sound with crisp bass. It is a much cleaner sound than my Violectric V220, which is a little warm and soft. The iFi is probably better, but it should be at almost triple the price.

Nice little bit of synergy here:
BF2 to Rebel to GH2's.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Shane D said:


> Going through my gear today trying out a few things. I recently took in a Rebel amp on trade. I had heard good things about them in the past and was curious to try one out.
> Today I was comparing my pretty new iBasso SR2's to my other open backs and today was the Grado GH2's turn.
> With my test list it was back and forth with my preferred tools for the job.
> Then I landed on my Kenny Wayne Shepherd playlist. 16 cherry-picked songs consisting of one hour and ten minutes of hot guitar work, nice vocals and strong drums.
> ...


Are you going to do an Open Back Caged Match like with your  Closed Backs awhile ago ?


----------



## tombrisbane

Replacement GS3000x are on their way, hopefully here tomorrow.  Grado asked my dealer to check them before sending out so should be all ok with this pair!  Can’t wait to actually try them out


----------



## Shane D

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Are you going to do an Open Back Caged Match like with your  Closed Backs awhile ago ?


I have been kind of doing that now. Ran the SR2's against the Elex's and loved both. Now running the SR2's against the Grado GH2's and loving both. After that will be the HiFiman HE6se V2's and I am sure I will love both. 

The tough call will be whether to keep the Grado Hemps. I think they are going and I will pick up a new X model headphone in the coming months.


----------



## jonathan c

Shane D said:


> I have been kind of doing that now. Ran the SR2's against the Elex's and loved both. Now running the SR2's against the Grado GH2's and loving both. After that will be the HiFiman HE6se V2's and I am sure I will love both.
> 
> The tough call will be whether to keep the Grado Hemps. I think they are going and I will pick up a new X model headphone in the coming months.


I must respect a Head-Fier who demonstrates that headphones must _earn their keep! 

_


----------



## swize82

MaiLam said:


> Sharing some initial RS1x and RS2x impressions (with PS500e comparison).
> 
> Gear used was Schiit Magni Heresy with Modi 3+, and also Apple USB-C adapter from iPad Pro. Sources were various FLAC files and Spotify. I’ve had around 5 hours with both RS models and 100+ with the PS.
> 
> ...


As a PS500e owner im glad it still holds up to the new models . Very warm and punchy HP .


----------



## paraphernalia

swize82 said:


> As a PS500e owner im glad it still holds up to the new models . Very warm and punchy HP .



Makes you wonder if they discontinued the PS500e because the new X models were created with the PS500e sound in mind?


----------



## ESL-1

paraphernalia said:


> Makes you wonder if they discontinued the PS500e because the new X models were created with the PS500e sound in mind?


I feel that the PS500 and PS500e were one of the first models to move slightly off from straight Grado SQ.  It was different from the generalized norm and was a popular model.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

rhythmsoul said:


> I have some RS2e and Love them!



Welcome to the club! 

I also love my RS2e and many consider it as the sweet spot within the Grado headphones.
Enjoy!


----------



## cirodts

I have a 325e with g-pad softened in warm water and I am very satisfied with the sound, I will buy other grado.


----------



## xzibit1994

I'm waiting for the Hemp delivery today, this will be the headphone I use when my brain want to relax.


----------



## dinkostinko

Just completed the Beautifulaudio Grado cable adapter mod! It was super easy for my first time soldering.  I just kind of went at it with my preconception of what soldering was and it went perfectly.  No more stinky cable pulling at my facial hair .  Silvian was super helpful throughout the entire process and addressed all of my questions and concerns.  

I could not recommend this more.  Beginner friendly, and a great quality of life improvement over the stock cable.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

cirodts said:


> I have a 325e with g-pad softened in warm water and I am very satisfied with the sound, I will buy other grado.



Good that you are now happy with your SR325e with the G pads.
How did the sound change for you when you switched from stock L pads to the G pads?
You told you were not happy with the sound with stock pads.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

xzibit1994 said:


> I'm waiting for the Hemp delivery today, this will be the headphone I use when my brain want to relax.



Good decision to get the Hemp and I think it is perfect to let your brain relax.
I see you also have the RS1e. Do you not consider the RS1e also for relaxing kind of music listening?
For me RS1e is more smooth and better for relaxing listening than most other Grado headphones.
But the Hemp probably is even better for this.


----------



## ledzep

dinkostinko said:


> Just completed the Beautifulaudio Grado cable adapter mod! It was super easy for my first time soldering.  I just kind of went at it with my preconception of what soldering was and it went perfectly.  No more stinky cable pulling at my facial hair .  Silvian was super helpful throughout the entire process and addressed all of my questions and concerns.
> 
> I could not recommend this more.  Beginner friendly, and a great quality of life improvement over the stock cable.


What is it with people cutting off their cables...... Stop this madness now !


----------



## cirodts

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Good that you are now happy with your SR325e with the G pads.
> How did the sound change for you when you switched from stock L pads to the G pads?
> You told you were not happy with the sound with stock pads.


the sound is warmer and not at all tiring in the high frequencies, having a wonderful impact on the sound.


----------



## xzibit1994

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Good decision to get the Hemp and I think it is perfect to let your brain relax.
> I see you also have the RS1e. Do you not consider the RS1e also for relaxing kind of music listening?
> For me RS1e is more smooth and better for relaxing listening than most other Grado headphones.
> But the Hemp probably is even better for this.


The most relaxing Grado I have right now is SR80i but I want more dynamic. RS1e I think have more treble than GS3000x but more low mid, GS3000x have more bass but alot details in the mid. RS1e and GS3000x I think they are neck to neck each other, just depend on what types of music. For example, I will not use GS3000x for classical, it's have to be RS1e.
So I looking for something more dynamic, better details than SR80i but have the amount of bass like SR80i, and not too aggressive on treble and mid.


----------



## dinkostinko

ledzep said:


> What is it with people cutting off their cables...... Stop this madness now !


same headphone, whatever cable I want


----------



## toni2068

Got the Geekria G pad for my SR80x and put the larger hole facing out. Gosh. I'm a fan of everything it did to the sound. It brought the treble and the mids more center, sweetened up the mids a little, and then pumped the bass way up. I'm surprised it did so much honestly. Exact same driver. Exact same everything.

Headphones are complicated, eh?


----------



## Gorebender

Hi everyone! I just recently purchased the SR80x which have been great to use! So great in fact that I've decided to go even further and I'm about to get the 325x. The thing is, I'm also looking for a headphone that I can use when commuting. I'd really appreciate it if you'd give me any recommendations on headphones that remind me of Grado. I'm looking for something that doesn't look too ridiculous (looks is not the main concern but I don't want people to look at me like I'm a goofball). Preferably something with ANC and doesn't leak too much sound. I'm currently using the Sony WF-1000XM4 which are fine but it just doesn't give me the same feeling that the Grado does. 

I know that the open backness of the Grados is a big part of why they sound so great. I'd understand if there currently isn't anything matching my needs to a tee. What headphone do you like for commuting? Would love recommendations <3


----------



## Menkau-ra

xzibit1994 said:


> I'm waiting for the Hemp delivery today, this will be the headphone I use when my brain want to relax.


interesting. I use my Hemps with heavy music to have fun  For relaxing HD650 fits better.


----------



## jonathan c

ledzep said:


> What is it with people cutting off their cables*** Stop this madness now !


*** cablecision…..😣….


----------



## jonathan c (Sep 28, 2022)

On a jazz trio train (no ‘Trane this time)…. 





_Chick Corea (p), Miroslav Vitous (b), Roy Haynes (d). _The PS500e excellently captures the delicacy, power, strength of their interplay.


----------



## xzibit1994 (Sep 29, 2022)

My first impression about the Hemp is the scent lol, I'm sure I will relax when using this headphone to listen to music and enjoy the scent. Never have any headphone smell this good, even I have 2 other Grado made by wood.
About the sound very thick but definitely more dynamic, more resolution than SR80i. But this is first impressions out of the box. I don't have SR325x or RS2e or x to compare but compare to RS1e. RS1e left Hemp miles away about details and separation in details, RS1e have alot more treble but alot less bass. RS1e have analytical sound, cold compare with Hemp is thick and warm.
Genres, I know some people on headfi or this thread using Hemp for rock and metal but for me, Hemp not fit for these genres. Too thick, too warm and dont have enough separation, treble not hot enough for guitar solo and cymbals. But, Hemp is hit the spot on grunge, stoner, sludge and some nu metal because these genres require thick sound like Hemp. Death Metal also sound good on Hemp if that song not too complicated, because the lack of treble and seperation. 64 audio U12T is The God of death metal.
Ok, that is enough of meat, now let's go for something more healthy shall we? Hmmm jazz... i still prefer more air between instruments and details to feel like I'm listening to the band live, to me that's super important when I listen to jazz. But swing/vocal sound pretty good if it good record quality, Frank Sinatra voice sound butter smooth, good for relaxing, otherwise his voice will extremely details and alot of texture if listen on GS3000x. So GS3000x still the King of this music and for serious listen to jazz. Classical is same thing as jazz, I don't have the feeling of sitting at the concert.
I think I fogot what the name of this headphone is... AHHHH, IT'S HEMP. Talk about hemp it's sound so good and very enjoyable listen to old school east coast hip hop, as well as yatch rock, soft rock. If I listen to America or Eagles, the scent do the job make me imagine hanging out with the band at a field or barn lol. After hours of trying all the genres that I talked and sniffing the scent coming from this headphone now I can sit back and relax on these genres. Everything is just perfect, very relax, just close my eyes and enjoy music and the scent. I think Grado used these music to create the Hemp.


----------



## majo123

jonathan c said:


> On a jazz trio train (no ‘Trane this time)…. _Chick Corea (p), Miroslav Vitous (b), Roy Haynes (d). _The PS500e excellently captures the delicacy, power, strength of their interplay.


Been off for a bit (bad health) but did manage an hour with my ps500e and having that break really made me appreciate them even more, not that I didn't as you know already...
Ended up selling my hemp and my rs2e not that either are bad cans infact both are great, I only have 80x, 325x and ps500e now which were obviously my favourites for individual use ...ps500e were and are still my favourite Grado....so far.


----------



## paraphernalia

majo123 said:


> Been off for a bit (bad health) but did manage an hour with my ps500e and having that break really made me appreciate them even more, not that I didn't as you know already...
> Ended up selling my hemp and my rs2e not that either are bad cans infact both are great, I only have 80x, 325x and ps500e now which were obviously my favourites for individual use ...ps500e were and are still my favourite Grado....so far.



What are the differences in sound between the PS500e and Hemp and 325x?


----------



## majo123

paraphernalia said:


> What are the differences in sound between the PS500e and Hemp and 325x?


In short and imo hemp are more forgiving relaxed , 325x more in your face punchy sound, and ps500e better detailing and layering more accurate overall.


----------



## ledzep

jonathan c said:


> *** cablecision…..😣….


Grado knows
 I want to break free


----------



## ledzep

majo123 said:


> Been off for a bit (bad health) but did manage an hour with my ps500e and having that break really made me appreciate them even more, not that I didn't as you know already...
> Ended up selling my hemp and my rs2e not that either are bad cans infact both are great, I only have 80x, 325x and ps500e now which were obviously my favourites for individual use ...ps500e were and are still my favourite Grado....so far.


Good to see you back mate 👍


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> Good to see you back mate 👍


Thanks my friend


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

cirodts said:


> the sound is warmer and not at all tiring in the high frequencies, having a wonderful impact on the sound.



Interesting.
I did expect that the high frequencies get even hotter with the G pads compared to stock L pads.
But it seems to be the opposite for you .
Maybe I should try this as well.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

xzibit1994 said:


> The most relaxing Grado I have right now is SR80i but I want more dynamic. RS1e I think have more treble than GS3000x but more low mid, GS3000x have more bass but alot details in the mid. RS1e and GS3000x I think they are neck to neck each other, just depend on what types of music. For example, I will not use GS3000x for classical, it's have to be RS1e.
> So I looking for something more dynamic, better details than SR80i but have the amount of bass like SR80i, and not too aggressive on treble and mid.



I think RS1e has a lot of upper mids but not really huge amount of treble.
You really think that RS1e has more treble than GS3000X or could it be the upper mids maybe that is more on RS1e?
Are both your RS1e and GS3000x well broken in?


----------



## toodles1978

Now we are talking..


----------



## Luckyleo

cirodts said:


> the sound is warmer and not at all tiring in the high frequencies, having a wonderful impact on the sound.


One man's wonderful impact is another's "won't try that again".  I thought the G cups were not my cup of tea.  Glad you enjoy them, as that is what it is all about!

Carry on!

Leo


----------



## funkymartyn

toni2068 said:


> Got the Geekria G pad for my SR80x and put the larger hole facing out. Gosh. I'm a fan of everything it did to the sound. It brought the treble and the mids more center, sweetened up the mids a little, and then pumped the bass way up. I'm surprised it did so much honestly. Exact same driver. Exact same everything.
> 
> Headphones are complicated, eh?


Hi  what do you mean about fitting the geek G pad large hole facing outwards. ...I thought that was the only way to fit them  ?


----------



## ledzep

cirodts said:


> the sound is warmer and not at all tiring in the high frequencies, having a wonderful impact on the sound.


Likewise on the 325x getting better results than the shipibo ones 👍


----------



## xzibit1994

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I think RS1e has a lot of upper mids but not really huge amount of treble.
> You really think that RS1e has more treble than GS3000X or could it be the upper mids maybe that is more on RS1e?
> Are both your RS1e and GS3000x well broken in?


RS1e definitely analytical sounding headphone, it's on a bright side and colder than GS3000x. GS3000x alot warmer, more balanced with goosebumps details in the mid.
My RS1e is 5yrs old and GS3000x I think round 100 hrs.


----------



## cirodts

ledzep said:


> Likewise on the 325x getting better results than the shipibo ones 👍


i was incredulous to try 2 pairs of geekria g-cush pads, a new pair sounded bad, the other pair was treated in lukewarm water by a friend and sounded very different, the water treated pair was much more soft to the touch and the sound was much much more balanced and the mids were fuller and more present


----------



## ledzep

cirodts said:


> i was incredulous to try 2 pairs of geekria g-cush pads, a new pair sounded bad, the other pair was treated in lukewarm water by a friend and sounded very different, the water treated pair was much more soft to the touch and the sound was much much more balanced and the mids were fuller and more present


Yeah I've given all the geekria ones I've bought a half hour soak I'm hand warm water with a touch of fabric softener, works a treat and smells lovely 👍


----------



## Luckyleo

xzibit1994 said:


> RS1e definitely analytical sounding headphone, it's on a bright side and colder than GS3000x. GS3000x alot warmer, more balanced with goosebumps details in the mid.
> My RS1e is 5yrs old and GS3000x I think round 100 hrs.


@xzibit1994, I totally agree with your take of the 3000x vs RS1e.  If one did a blind test with no ability to see the headphones, or any awareness of cost, I would be willing to bet that the 3000x will win the test each time.  In my opinion, no contest.  As it should be, given the actual cost differences.....

Leo


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

xzibit1994 said:


> RS1e definitely analytical sounding headphone, it's on a bright side and colder than GS3000x. GS3000x alot warmer, more balanced with goosebumps details in the mid.
> My RS1e is 5yrs old and GS3000x I think round 100 hrs.



Thanks for your impressions, very interesting.
I did never hear a GS3000X myself and it is nice to read how it compares to the RS1e.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones (Sep 29, 2022)

Luckyleo said:


> @xzibit1994, I totally agree with your take of the 3000x vs RS1e.  If one did a blind test with no ability to see the headphones, or any awareness of cost, I would be willing to bet that the 3000x will win the test each time.  In my opinion, no contest.  As it should be, given the actual cost differences.....
> 
> Leo



It is good to know that the GS3000X is the clear winner compared to RS1e.
Considering the price difference it really should be like this.
I really love my RS1e but never did hear a GS3000X myself.

As you own the RS1e and the RS-1X, could you tell a little about the difference in sound between those two headphones?
Are they more similar or more different?


----------



## Luckyleo

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> It is good to know that the GS3000X is the clear winner compared to RS1e.
> Considering the price difference it really should be like this.
> I really love my RS1e but never did hear a GS3000X myself.
> 
> ...


My impressions only!  I'm not a reviewer and I'm older so take it with a grain of salt.  The problem reviewing any headphone is that most of us haven't heard every headphone.  So I can compare the RS1e.  It seems like the RS1e opens the door to what Grado headphones can sound like.  But the 3000x take it to a whole nother level.  It's the total deal.  Much better bass and bass extension on the 3000x.  More tame highs, but you still receive that special sparkle that got me hooked on Grados in the first place.  Much more balanced headphone.  Hard to explain, but I think Tambre is what I'm talking about.  It seems like the bass, mids, and trebles are all blended together to create a smooth sonic range.  The sound stage is much bigger than the RS1e's.  Instrument separation is noticeably better (I haven't heard the HD 800 series, so I can't compare).  Also, at least for me, believe it or not, the ergonomics are better as well.  I didn't need to break in the G pads or have any of the discomfort that some find on the L or F pads.  I tried the G pads on the RS1e and found them to fit the speaker housing but seemed too big for the headphone itself.  Also, I didn't care for how the G pads made the RS1e sound.  

Again, I hope this helps.  Good luck in your Grado journey.  There really is NO right or wrong.  As long as you appreciate what you have, and enjoy them, you won!

Leo


----------



## jlaseter

Luckyleo said:


> My impressions only!  I'm not a reviewer and I'm older so take it with a grain of salt.  The problem reviewing any headphone is that most of us haven't heard every headphone.  So I can compare the RS1e.  It seems like the RS1e opens the door to what Grado headphones can sound like.  But the 3000x take it to a whole nother level.  It's the total deal.  Much better bass and bass extension on the 3000x.  More tame highs, but you still receive that special sparkle that got me hooked on Grados in the first place.  Much more balanced headphone.  Hard to explain, but I think Tambre is what I'm talking about.  It seems like the bass, mids, and trebles are all blended together to create a smooth sonic range.  The sound stage is much bigger than the RS1e's.  Instrument separation is noticeably better (I haven't heard the HD 800 series, so I can't compare).  Also, at least for me, believe it or not, the ergonomics are better as well.  I didn't need to break in the G pads or have any of the discomfort that some find on the L or F pads.  I tried the G pads on the RS1e and found them to fit the speaker housing but seemed too big for the headphone itself.  Also, I didn't care for how the G pads made the RS1e sound.
> 
> Again, I hope this helps.  Good luck in your Grado journey.  There really is NO right or wrong.  As long as you appreciate what you have, and enjoy them, you won!
> 
> Leo



Bass extension, tame highs, even tempered across the spectrum, while keeping the Grado sparkle? Sounds like you're describing my experience with the HP2! 

Might just be a "honeymoon period" with the HP2, but so far, I can't get enough of them, as they just let the truth of the music shine through beautifully, with almost any genre. If the GS3000x have the same kind of qualities, especially being designed with synergy with the G cush, then consider my interest piqued!

Definitely going to have to hear these as soon as I can make it to a shop that carries them!


----------



## thebigcanman

I think I’m going to buy the gs1000x or gs3000x 

Might have to sell some crap first though


----------



## tombrisbane (Sep 29, 2022)

Replacement pair have arrived 

Everything looks perfect and they play music - looks like I’m good this time!

They’ve certainly got the X series sound, bass is more prominent than on the GS3000e from two sample tracks before I get back to work lol.  Long weekend here so they’ll be getting a good work out.

Old and new:


----------



## paraphernalia

Not complaining about it and glad people are enjoying their RS1e. But why has it become so popular recently?

When i started with Grados in 2020 the RS1e was widely considered a failure and everyone said the RS2e was the star of the Reference line. Noone really talked about the RS1e otherwise.

Just saying! Enjoy the headphones that you own!


----------



## qua2k (Sep 30, 2022)

paraphernalia said:


> Not complaining about it and glad people are enjoying their RS1e. But why has it become so popular recently?
> 
> When i started with Grados in 2020 the RS1e was widely considered a failure and everyone said the RS2e was the star of the Reference line. Noone really talked about the RS1e otherwise.
> 
> Just saying! Enjoy the headphones that you own!


Similar can be said about 225 vs 325. Everyone talks about the 325 and the 225 is seamingly skipped. But also, they are a tad different still, same with RS#.


----------



## paraphernalia

qua2k said:


> Similar can be said about 225 vs 325. Everyone talks about the 325 and the 225 is seamingly skipped. But also, they are a tad different still, same with RS#


True, in 2020 the 225e was considered 'the sweet spot' and the 325e usually was said to be too sibilant 

And the PS500e was considered 'too tamed treble' so that i hesitated to buy one. Glad i still did, it's the best Grado I own!

So people, take those recommendations with a grain of salt. In the end you can only decide if you like a headphone after having used it for several weeks.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Luckyleo said:


> My impressions only!  I'm not a reviewer and I'm older so take it with a grain of salt.  The problem reviewing any headphone is that most of us haven't heard every headphone.  So I can compare the RS1e.  It seems like the RS1e opens the door to what Grado headphones can sound like.  But the 3000x take it to a whole nother level.  It's the total deal.  Much better bass and bass extension on the 3000x.  More tame highs, but you still receive that special sparkle that got me hooked on Grados in the first place.  Much more balanced headphone.  Hard to explain, but I think Tambre is what I'm talking about.  It seems like the bass, mids, and trebles are all blended together to create a smooth sonic range.  The sound stage is much bigger than the RS1e's.  Instrument separation is noticeably better (I haven't heard the HD 800 series, so I can't compare).  Also, at least for me, believe it or not, the ergonomics are better as well.  I didn't need to break in the G pads or have any of the discomfort that some find on the L or F pads.  I tried the G pads on the RS1e and found them to fit the speaker housing but seemed too big for the headphone itself.  Also, I didn't care for how the G pads made the RS1e sound.
> 
> Again, I hope this helps.  Good luck in your Grado journey.  There really is NO right or wrong.  As long as you appreciate what you have, and enjoy them, you won!
> 
> Leo



Thanks for your impressions and that is exactly what I was asking for, just your impressions.
Much appreciated.
And I agree that there is no wrong or right and that it is only important if you appreciate and enjoy what you hear or have.
Furthermore, I am also no longer a teenager. 

I am sorry that I was not clear enough with my words.
What I was looking for in the first place was some impressions about *RS1e* sound in comparison to *RS-1X* as you own both of them also.
But your impressions about RS1e and GS3000X are still appreciated and helpful.
If you could add some impressions about the two RS1 models (e and X) that would be really great.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

paraphernalia said:


> Not complaining about it and glad people are enjoying their RS1e. But why has it become so popular recently?
> 
> When i started with Grados in 2020 the RS1e was widely considered a failure and everyone said the RS2e was the star of the Reference line. Noone really talked about the RS1e otherwise.
> 
> Just saying! Enjoy the headphones that you own!



I think the RS1e was considered a failure just because many early copies did have the problem that the drivers were not mounted in correct way and were not flush with the cups. This resulted in huge comfort as well as sound issues.
From that moment the RS1e was considered a failure and it seems many were not willing to give it a real second chance with a RS1e copy with correct mounted drivers (flush with the cups).
I guess without this early copies issue the RS1e would be considered a great headphone right from the start.
Furthermore it really needs some break in time to really shine.
For me the RS1e sounds really nice from the beginning but I guess we all agree that "nice" is not enough for any RS1 model.
But after some break in time they really start to shine for me and I love them very much.

In the beginning I was hesitating myself to get a RS1e due to the bad reputation.
I am so happy that I nevertheless decided to get a RS1e and I enjoy it so much.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

paraphernalia said:


> True, in 2020 the 225e was considered 'the sweet spot' and the 325e usually was said to be too sibilant
> 
> And the PS500e was considered 'too tamed treble' so that i hesitated to buy one. Glad i still did, it's the best Grado I own!
> 
> *So people, take those recommendations with a grain of salt. In the end you can only decide if you like a headphone after having used it for several weeks.*



Fully agreed to that.
Everybody listens different, has different ears, has different preferences.
It is good to get some impressions from others, but in the end it only counts if you like and enjoy yourself what you have.
And always give a headphone some time before you come to any final conclusion.


----------



## bbqtngs

I've been using my Alessandro MS1i for the past two weeks after years of keeping them in the case - ordered some new 'bowl' pads to get a little more comfort/endurance out of them.


----------



## majo123

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Fully agreed to that.
> Everybody listens different, has different ears, has different preferences.
> It is good to get some impressions from others, but in the end it only counts if you like and enjoy yourself what you have.
> And always give a headphone some time before you come to any final conclusion.


I agree with these comments too , I believe a lot in brain burn in and if you have been using a certain Sig for a while then altering moderately or drastically sometimes will make you feel at first that a headphone is not for you.....give it time I say.


----------



## tombrisbane (Sep 30, 2022)

Initial thoughts on the GS3000x after a couple of hours (ended up mainly listening to Lana Del Ray which is odd for me, but her voice suits these like a glove):

* Imaging and soundstage are near perfect.
* Recordings that have a full soundstage of music (such as Lana Del Ray - Young and Beautiful), sound majestic.  Her voice is centre stage, while the music ebbs and flows around you.  I’ve never heard it presented like this.
* I believe the above sounds better due to the improvements in the lower frequencies over the GS3000e, similar to other X series Grado’s.  They’re by no means bass heavy but it’s very nicely presented, well textured.
* Vocals are wonderful, they don’t necessarily sit forward or back, varies by track based on how it’s recorded.
* Fantastic detail as per the GS3000e

Gotta admit I shed a tear during Young and Beautiful, it floored me with the way it sounded.

Anyway, I’ll give some less emotive thoughts and comparisons down the track, just wanted to share my initial impressions


----------



## Luckyleo

majo123 said:


> I agree with these comments too , I believe a lot in brain burn in and if you have been using a certain Sig for a while then altering moderately or drastically sometimes will make you feel at first that a headphone is not for you.....give it time I say.


I find that the comments on these forums are great data points for determining what headphone you may be interested.  Personally though, I wouldn't base my actual purchasing decision on any single contributor I may read.  Just helpful if you get enough discussion about a headphone.  Agree that you must decide for yourself whether or not a Headphone is good for YOU.

Leo


----------



## Plautus001

Question for RS1X and RS2X owners:

Do these headphones smell like wood or do they smell more like "hemp"?


----------



## Stevko

Own 225e and 325e. Love them both


----------



## Sinister Whisperz

1 week into the 225x and they're astonishing. My wife listened to them and declared they were so rich she had to go on a diet. She also complained they made her Cambridge Audio Melomania 1 plus sound second rate. Guess I know what to get her for Christmas.


----------



## PaulLovesMusic

New arrival today.

Let there be Rock!


----------



## thebigcanman

Awesome. Where do the GS1000X sit on the richness scale? I’d love to hear any notes or comparisons that you have on the sound


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Plautus001 said:


> Question for RS1X and RS2X owners:
> 
> Do these headphones smell like wood or do they smell more like "hemp"?


My RS1x doesn't have much of a discernible smell at all; and its definitely not a nice rustic wood smell.


----------



## ledzep

Sinister Whisperz said:


> 1 week into the 225x and they're astonishing. My wife listened to them and declared they were so rich she had to go on a diet. She also complained they made her Cambridge Audio Melomania 1 plus sound second rate. Guess I know what to get her for Christmas.


Yeah an iron 😂


----------



## Plautus001

ledzep said:


> Yeah a *soldiering iron*😂


Fixed that for you (c) Bcowen


----------



## ledzep

Thought I'd add some SR80's to the collection and probably keep at work, but thought I'd give them a more personal touch so got the OKCSC WTD-3 off Amazon to use as a starting block, already having metal gimbals and locks and 3.5mm inputs, driver cover and  drivers removed. Mesh changed and made some sleeves, new xl headband added and a bit of a general clean and polish, just waiting for drivers to solder / glue in but for now just added the L pads to get an impression of the finished 80's will look like.

To start.....

Work in progress


Just minus the drivers.


----------



## ledzep

Plautus001 said:


> Fixed that for you (c) Bcowen


That's what I meant, I'm a very modern man 🤣


----------



## Plautus001

ledzep said:


> That's what I meant, I'm a very modern man 🤣


No doubt!


----------



## Sinister Whisperz

ledzep said:


> Yeah an iron 😂


LMAO I was thinking more like giving her my 225s and getting a pair of Hemps for me.


----------



## lugnut

Shane D said:


> Going through my gear today trying out a few things. I recently took in a Rebel amp on trade. I had heard good things about them in the past and was curious to try one out.
> Today I was comparing my pretty new iBasso SR2's to my other open backs and today was the Grado GH2's turn.
> With my test list it was back and forth with my preferred tools for the job.
> Then I landed on my Kenny Wayne Shepherd playlist. 16 cherry-picked songs consisting of one hour and ten minutes of hot guitar work, nice vocals and strong drums.
> ...


I too have a pair of GH2 and a pair of iBasso SR1, both are my favorites. GH2 is my favorite Grado so far. I would like to hear the new GS1000X and GS3000X as they would be the only ones that may unseat the GH2. I have also not heard the SR2, if they are even a small improvement over the SR1 that would be great. The SR1 is my favorite headphone under a $1000 and at $500 they were a steal ! Have heard great things about the Rebel Amp, enjoy.


----------



## majo123

Luckyleo said:


> I find that the comments on these forums are great data points for determining what headphone you may be interested.  Personally though, I wouldn't base my actual purchasing decision on any single contributor I may read.  Just helpful if you get enough discussion about a headphone.  Agree that you must decide for yourself whether or not a Headphone is good for YOU.
> 
> Leo


Couldn't agree more , I read reviews but the threads I take more stock in. Also unfortunately the shills are rife on every review/opinion on the internet, i tend to not make a purchase until months later of a release and give it time for the actual buyers to handle and evaluate.
my favourite saying is 8 out of 10 cat's this is the best evaluation imo. Also you get to know certain individuals who you trust in more for various reasons and I tend to appreciate those who criticize as much as sing praises.


----------



## majo123

To all you Grado aficionados ...those with deep pockets for a bit of extra fun (or otherwise no discrimination if you got the cash as these are excellent too,)
Try some 80x! ...my favourites are ps500e but I love these little babys , super light super comfortable and sound great for the small price paid.
I use these for messing around, housework, DIY, down the beach , just messing around without worrying about the headphone they stay on pretty good too , well for me anyway.
Try them you won't be disappointed.


----------



## PaulLovesMusic

thebigcanman said:


> Awesome. Where do the GS1000X sit on the richness scale? I’d love to hear any notes or comparisons that you have on the sound


Too early to tell I think.  I'm giving them some burn in time before I spend too much time with them.
Re comparison - this is my first set of headphones in a while (more of a speaker man til recently).  I also got an Arya Stealth on a trial so I will be able to give some impressions relative to that.


----------



## Stevko

majo123 said:


> To all you Grado aficionados ...those with deep pockets for a bit of extra fun (or otherwise no discrimination if you got the cash as these are excellent too,)
> Try some 80x! ...my favourites are ps500e but I love these little babys , super light super comfortable and sound great for the small price paid.
> I use these for messing around, housework, DIY, down the beach , just messing around without worrying about the headphone they stay on pretty good too , well for me anyway.
> Try them you won't be disappointed.


I believe you


----------



## ledzep

Wanting some 80's drivers can anyone enlighten me on the difference in sound between the different generations.


----------



## tombrisbane

PaulLovesMusic said:


> New arrival today.
> 
> Let there be Rock!


They look great!


----------



## Strat1117 (Oct 1, 2022)

This is a weird hobby. How can headphones which sound so different from one another all be musically satisfying (and musical satisfaction, NOT matching up with some mythical curve on a piece of paper, is the goal - don’t let _anyone_ tell you differently)?

Although primarily a Sennheiser 580/600/650 guy for most of the last 25 or so years, I have owned both the original SR60 (lost on the LIRR) and a pair of OG RS2 (I preferred the HD580 at the time), so while no Grado connoisseur, I am neither a total newb to Grados, nor to the hobby in general, although I admit that I really only thought of headphones as ancillary to my high end stereo habit; it’s only in the last few years that the headphones themselves have become the subject of my gear lust disease (a very advanced form of gear acquisition disorder).

Yada, yada, yada, I decided it was time to add a pair of Grados to my stable, got a good price on a pair of like new RS1e’s, and I’ve been playing around with them for the last few days with wonderful results.

I must say, for context if nothing else, I find it hysterical that the denizens of this thread seem to consider the RS1e a departure from the typical Grado treble signature because, to my ear, with the original L pads in place, they were almost unbearably bright on all material and from all sources (I won’t bore you with my equipment list - just take my word for it that I’ve been in this hobby since the 1970’s, and the headphones are at the tail end of a mid-five figure system, and are properly fed and amped. I know what my sources and amps do, so, while acknowledging that everything is indeed system dependent, my observations here are limited to the headphones themselves).  The excessive (for me) treble ‘issue’ was easily resolved with a pair of Vever G Cush style pads for ~ $13.99 from Amazon. The bass filled in, the soundstage opened up and the treble, while still quite present, became shimmering and beautiful rather than opaque and overbearing. Big difference from a small piece of foam, but there it is.  To me, those G pads are a necessity, but they don’t just make the headphones bearable, they transform them into interesting, delicious sounding, fun machines. I can now see the attraction. These Grados have a certain liveliness (as in lifelike presence - more than just dynamics), maybe an extra bit of transparency(?), that I haven’t heard elsewhere. Obviously, there is a price to pay in that potentially unruly treble, but once you figure out how to control that (no discussion of eq is being invited, it is of no interest to me, right or wrong), there is much pleasure to be had. Again, it is crazy to me that anyone could think the RS1e with original pads are dark - I have to respectfully disagree, not just compared to other (non-grado) headphones, but compared to live music in general (well maybe it would sound like that if you were standing next to the drum kit with your ears too close to the cymbals), these headphones with original L pads are bright.  But stick on the Vever G Cush and they not only improve in comfort, but the sound becomes downright addictive. Maybe that’s why most of the other 50mm Grados come with the G Cush as standard?  Just guessing - not offering an opinion.

Anyway, the important thing is that, once I changed the pads and reacclimated myself, I kinda fell in love - these things are addictive. I’ve always admired Grado as a company (although I haven’t been able to use their cartridges because they aren’t a good match for my tonearm), and I like the whole gestalt of the headphone. I like the light weight, I like the resonant mahogany chamber, I like that they chose the cord they want you to use and put it there permanently (though I question the choice of a 3.5mm connector with a 1/4” adapter rather than vice versa on a $695 headphone, and I don’t like the ease with which the cups rotate unfettered, thereby potentially over-twisting the captive cord).  But those are minor quibbles, at worst. I am overjoyed with my RS1e purchase, and I continue to find myself looking for reasons to look at them, touch them, listen to them.

For context/perspective only:  I currently own LCD-X (2021 rev.), DCA Open X, and Sennheiser HD 280 Pro/580/600/650.  At the moment, if forced, I would put the Grado RS1e second only to the Near-twice the price Audeze LCD-X. They are very different, and I am not going to bore everyone to death with a line for line comparison, but the Audeze are as close to my ideal as I’ve ever heard and the Grados, cool as they are, don’t quite rise to that level. Maybe the Audeze could be dethroned by something from the Statement or Professional Series(?), but not the RS1e.  Not quite. I am fortunate to have enough room for both so, while the Audeze will remain in the main system, the Grados have booted the Sennheisers out of and will get daily use on my bedside system (powered by a SS class A amp with a very stiff power supply - more than up to the task of getting the full potential out of the RS1e).  Added bonus - SWMBO adores the look of the wood-chambered headphones on the stand on my night table.

I’m not a measurement guy, and all of the above is just some early-Saturday-morning-and-golf-has-been-rained-out rambling by an old guy with a new (to him) pair of RS1e’s that he is crushing on hard. None of it is fact, all of it is my personal observation, in my house, on my system, with my ears, my music, my taste and my experience. None of it is put forth for any reason other than conversation - it is not intended to influence, insult or persuade.

Maybe I’m totally wrong, or maybe I’m the only one on the forum who has a clue. I’ll never know, and neither will you. So take everything I say for what it’s worth - I’m not Caesar’s wife, and I don’t spout dogma. I’m just an alta caca who’s been listening to music seriously for 50+ years and who knows what he likes (but doesn’t pretend to know what _you_ like, and who won’t tell you what you _should_ like - unless of course you ask 😜).

YMMV, just my $,02, etc., _ad nauseum _


----------



## ledzep

Strat1117 said:


> This is a weird hobby. How can headphones which sound so different from one another all be musically satisfying (and musical satisfaction, NOT matching up with some mythical curve on a piece of paper, is the goal - don’t let _anyone_ tell you differently)?
> 
> Although primarily a Sennheiser 580/600/650 guy for most of the last 25 or so years, I have owned both the original SR60 (lost on the LIRR) and a pair of OG RS2 (I preferred the HD580 at the time), so while no Grado connoisseur, I am neither a total newb to Grados, nor to the hobby in general, although I admit that I really only thought of headphones as ancillary to my high end stereo habit; it’s only in the last few years that the headphones themselves have become the subject of my gear lust disease (a very advanced form of gear acquisition disorder).
> 
> ...


Concise and to the point, I'm so insulted that your influence has persuaded me to buy a pair of RS1e's and need to know what I should be listening to. I feel you maybe Rasputin reincarnated. 🤣


----------



## Strat1117

ledzep said:


> Concise and to the point, I'm so insulted that your influence has persuaded me to buy a pair of RS1e's and need to know what I should be listening to. I feel you maybe Rasputin reincarnated. 🤣


Rasputin?!  Thank you!!!

I put all that CYA stuff in there as a first line of defense against the guys I’m gonna have to yell at later. There’s always at least one…. 🤓


----------



## ledzep

Strat1117 said:


> Rasputin?!  Thank you!!!
> 
> I put all that CYA stuff in there as a first line of defense against the guys I’m gonna have to yell at later. There’s always at least one…. 🤓


Everyone likes something different headphone styles and sound signature and music genres. I'm currently listening to DSOM via a tube with the PS500e's and I'll guarantee no one and I really mean no one will be hearing what I am hearing right now ...... The wife in the background asking me about the door that needs re painting, looks like it maybe closed back time 🤣


----------



## Strat1117

ledzep said:


> Everyone likes something different headphone styles and sound signature and music genres. I'm currently listening to DSOM via a tube with the PS500e's and I'll guarantee no one and I really mean no one will be hearing what I am hearing right now ...... The wife in the background asking me about the door that needs re painting, looks like it maybe closed back time 🤣


Lol! - I was just getting the Costco shopping list rundown, so while we may not be hearing the same thing, it sounds like we are in the identical headspace. I wonder if I’d go closed back or iem though….


----------



## ledzep

Strat1117 said:


> Lol! - I was just getting the Costco shopping list rundown, so while we may not be hearing the same thing, it sounds like we are in the identical headspace. I wonder if I’d go closed back or iem though….


Yeah the downside of open backs / marriage / civil partnership etc ( I leave no one out)


----------



## Strat1117

ledzep said:


> Yeah the downside of open backs / marriage / civil partnership etc ( I leave no one out)


They don’t refer to them as She* Who Must Be Obeyed (SWMBO) for nuthin’ 

*Substitute pronoun of choice.


----------



## ledzep

Strat1117 said:


> They don’t refer to them as She* Who Must Be Obeyed (SWMBO) for nuthin’
> 
> *Substitute pronoun of choice.


The older you get the "anything for a quiet life" becomes your ethos


----------



## ESL-1

PaulLovesMusic said:


> New arrival today.
> 
> Let there be Rock!


There most certainly will be.  I had a couple of days with one and I am anxious to get more time and hear from the happy owners.

Enjoy the ride


----------



## ESL-1 (Oct 3, 2022)

Howdy,

Just a reminder to let all fans know that I posted *FOR SALE* a really fine 👀 looking *VINTAGE RS1 with BUTTONS* in the Classified in Full Size Headphones section, link below.

Plenty of photos there.

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/vintage-grado-button-rs1.33807/

Thanks for looking…

PS  selling for a friend.                     (My own RS1 Vintage is solidly on my must keep list).


----------



## majo123

ledzep said:


> Yeah the downside of open backs / marriage / civil partnership etc ( I leave no one out)


 I split from ex and have been single for 2 years ...I can sit and listen to open backs in my underwear in the garden if I wanted....don't think my elderly neighbors would be too impressed but I bet they wouldn't say anything


----------



## ESL-1

Strat1117 said:


> This is a weird hobby. How can headphones which sound so different from one another all be musically satisfying (and musical satisfaction, NOT matching up with some mythical curve on a piece of paper, is the goal - don’t let _anyone_ tell you differently)?
> 
> Although primarily a Sennheiser 580/600/650 guy for most of the last 25 or so years, I have owned both the original SR60 (lost on the LIRR) and a pair of OG RS2 (I preferred the HD580 at the time), so while no Grado connoisseur, I am neither a total newb to Grados, nor to the hobby in general, although I admit that I really only thought of headphones as ancillary to my high end stereo habit; it’s only in the last few years that the headphones themselves have become the subject of my gear lust disease (a very advanced form of gear acquisition disorder).
> 
> ...


Thanks for your interesting post, quite enjoyable.


----------



## Strat1117

majo123 said:


> I split from ex and have been single for 2 years ...I can sit and listen to open backs in my underwear in the garden if I wanted....don't think my elderly neighbors would be too impressed but I bet they wouldn't say anything


I know the price of that freedom. Glad it’s in your past.


----------



## majo123

Strat1117 said:


> I know the price of that freedom. Glad it’s in your past.


Mine was relatively painless.... although I can't imagine my elderly neighbors would agree.


----------



## MaiLam (Oct 1, 2022)

@Strat1117 nice write-up. I wouldn’t be shocked if you go back to the L pads in 3-6 months time and enjoy them, I wasn’t a fan of them on any Grados I own at first, but eventually the brain burn-in takes hold and out of nowhere the highs aren’t too high, bass is nuanced rather than lightweight and why yes those laser beam guitars do sound great etc. etc.


----------



## Strat1117

MaiLam said:


> @Strat1117 nice write-up. I wouldn’t be shocked if you go back to the L pads in 3-6 months time and enjoy them, I wasn’t a fan of them on any Grados I own at first, but eventually the brain burn-in takes hold and out of nowhere the highs aren’t too high, bass is nuanced rather than blooming and why yes those laser beam guitars do sound great etc. etc.


That is intriguing. I certainly understand your thinking - and we shall see. I am an inveterate tweaker, so I’m always looking for that next improvement as my taste evolves, and that often means going back to something I had previously rejected for one reason or another. The L pads were not trashed; they are tucked safely away for when that day comes…


----------



## TheRealDz

ledzep said:


> Thought I'd add some SR80's to the collection and probably keep at work, but thought I'd give them a more personal touch so got the OKCSC WTD-3 off Amazon to use as a starting block, already having metal gimbals and locks and 3.5mm inputs, driver cover and  drivers removed. Mesh changed and made some sleeves, new xl headband added and a bit of a general clean and polish, just waiting for drivers to solder / glue in but for now just added the L pads to get an impression of the finished 80's will look like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you say which drivers you will use, or did I miss that?


----------



## allenwong

Anyone here want so sell the masterpiece Grado PS1? I’m ready to get the damage.


----------



## ledzep

TheRealDz said:


> Did you say which drivers you will use, or did I miss that?


Was thinking 80's not sure which gen though , 80 i / e / x
Any thoughts?


----------



## MaiLam

ledzep said:


> Was thinking 80's not sure which gen though , 80 i / e / x
> Any thoughts?



I’ve got the i and the e, and have had the x. The biggest choice would be between i/e or the x. X is more fun and energetic than the other too, with the slight trade off of sound a touch more synthetic/digital imo. The i and e are largely similar to my ears, with vocals being a bit more upfront and enjoyable on the e and slightly better left right separation. Basically I’d go x if you want lively/plan to pair with warm gear, or the e if wanting something a bit more laid back.


----------



## headfry (Oct 2, 2022)

MaiLam said:


> I’ve got the i and the e, and have had the x. The biggest choice would be between i/e or the x. X is more fun and energetic than the other too, with the slight trade off of sound a touch more synthetic/digital imo. The i and e are largely similar to my ears, with vocals being a bit more upfront and enjoyable on the e and slightly better left right separation. Basically I’d go x if you want lively/plan to pair with warm gear, or the e if wanting something a bit more laid back.


If your budget permits, I would recommend auditioning the SR225e or SR225X if possible, I own the former and for me is a very large improvement over the 80e.


----------



## Plautus001

ledzep said:


> The older you get the "anything for a quiet life" becomes your ethos


Happy wife (partner,etc.) , happy life - just got home from the grocery store 20 mins ago...  

 GS1000 with Modius AKM and Asgard 3


----------



## tombrisbane

Mids are very interesting on the GS3000x, on some tracks you’d say they’re recessed but on others they’re forward.  I can’t remember a pair where I’ve had anything similar happen in such a pronounced way.  I can only assume that it’s representing the actual mix, I did think it may be certain frequencies however with the same track / vocalist with two different mixes has two different presentations.

They also scale well with power, I’m not generally a fan of Grado’s out of my Topping D90/A90 stack however these sound great out of it.  Portable wise the Mojo2 also drives them well (just need to wrap the massive cable around yourself a few times ).

As with their older sibling they suit anything which has a large, multi layered, presentation.  Really enjoying classical, Jazz and prog rock on them.


----------



## TheRealDz

tombrisbane said:


> Mids are very interesting on the GS3000x, on some tracks you’d say they’re recessed but on others they’re forward.  I can’t remember a pair where I’ve had anything similar happen in such a pronounced way.  I can only assume that it’s representing the actual mix, I did think it may be certain frequencies however with the same track / vocalist with two different mixes has two different presentations.
> 
> They also scale well with power, I’m not generally a fan of Grado’s out of my Topping D90/A90 stack however these sound great out of it.  Portable wise the Mojo2 also drives them well (just need to wrap the massive cable around yourself a few times ).
> 
> As with their older sibling they suit anything which has a large, multi layered, presentation.  Really enjoying classical, Jazz and prog rock on them.



How do they sound out of the Sony?  (I would imagine, damn good)


----------



## tombrisbane

TheRealDz said:


> How do they sound out of the Sony?  (I would imagine, damn good)


Yep, damn good!  The Sony is my go to for Grado’s and holds true for these, the perfect pairing.


----------



## xzibit1994

It is my bad to plug the Hemp in the OTL Class A amp like Project Sunrise and Walkman WM1AM2. Hemp shouldn't use with warm sounding gears like that. Yesterday and today when I tried with Project Ember and KA3 it brings a addictive flavor to my ears. Full body (not dull or muddy), smooth, mellow with good details and spaces in between. I'm very enjoying right now


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Strat1117 said:


> This is a weird hobby. How can headphones which sound so different from one another all be musically satisfying (and musical satisfaction, NOT matching up with some mythical curve on a piece of paper, is the goal - don’t let _anyone_ tell you differently)?
> 
> Although primarily a Sennheiser 580/600/650 guy for most of the last 25 or so years, I have owned both the original SR60 (lost on the LIRR) and a pair of OG RS2 (I preferred the HD580 at the time), so while no Grado connoisseur, I am neither a total newb to Grados, nor to the hobby in general, although I admit that I really only thought of headphones as ancillary to my high end stereo habit; it’s only in the last few years that the headphones themselves have become the subject of my gear lust disease (a very advanced form of gear acquisition disorder).
> 
> ...



Thanks for your detailed impressions, very nice to read and much appreciated. 
I am glad you like and enjoy your RS1e.
I really love my RS1e and can confirm much of what you wrote. 
However, for my ears they do not sound overly bright with the stock L pads. 
For my ears they have nice treble with good amount but sound more smooth than aggressive to my ears with the stock L pads. 
Good that you found a way to enjoy your RS1e with the different pads. 
In the end it only counts if you like what you hear and it seems you do.  

Congratulations to your new great headphone!


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones (Oct 2, 2022)

Strat1117 said:


> That is intriguing. I certainly understand your thinking - and we shall see. I am an inveterate tweaker, so I’m always looking for that next improvement as my taste evolves, and that often means going back to something I had previously rejected for one reason or another. The L pads were not trashed; they are tucked safely away for when that day comes…



I also would recommend that you give the L pads another chance at a later time.
They are designed for the L pads and for my ears they sound fantastic with L pads but it could be different for you of course.
I did try the original Grado G pads but for my ears the RS1e does lose it's magic with G pads.
As always YMMV.


----------



## Strat1117 (Oct 2, 2022)

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I also would recommend that you give the L pads another chance at a later time.
> They are designed for the L pads and for my ears they sound fantastic with L pads but it could be different for you of course.
> I did try the original Grado G pads but for my ears the RS1e does loose it's magic with G pads.
> As always YMMV.


I certainly shall - I specifically recall you saying something to that effect in an earlier post, and I am certainly a fan of using equipment as designed by the manufacturer (I am a tweaker, yes, but not so much a modifier). Changing pads on the Grados is the easiest thing in the worl, and I will certainly give the Al’s another shot, but I preferred the G, for the moment, first because: 1. I am used to over ears, not on ears, and the G pads are more in line with the head feel and driver distance I expect, and  2. Coming from other headphones in my experience, the treble response of the RS1e seemed to need to be taken down a notch or three. Plus, I DO enjoy the way they sound with the G pads. But, I think the Sennheiser HD600 are neutral, and you probably find them ‘veiled’, so give me time to work my ears in a bit - there is a BIG difference. Anyway, now that I am slowly immersing myself in “the Grado Sound”, I certainly want to work my way up to the full experience - like I said, I just need to give myself more time to acclimatize - which, since there’s no golf (again😵‍💫) today, probably means later this morning. Or right now, lol!

*Query*: I know many of you suggested the 325 as the sweet spot, but I wanted wood, which is why I chose the RS1e for my first ride (also, last time I looked - many years ago - the RS1 was the TOTL). But what about the Statement series?  Are the GS1000, 2000, 3000 substantially qualitatively better?  Or are they just bigger, better finished versions of the RS1?  It’s definitely the wood chamber that attracts me intellectually, and while I might grab a 325X for comparison, I’d like some idea of the give and take of the ‘big’ models (which are less the focus on this thread than I would have expected, but for a mention or a thumbs up here and there).  I know me, and I’m thinking that the GS1000 (e or X?) is where I’m heading. The RS1e aren’t necessarily going to get me to sell my LCD-X (yet - there is something very attractive about the quirky little things), but which model will?????

😈😈😈

Thanks!


----------



## ledzep (Oct 2, 2022)

Just taken delivery of the new generation of grado 80x's ! These come with angled drivers 👍



Meet the Quasigrados


----------



## Strat1117 (Oct 2, 2022)

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I also would recommend that you give the L pads another chance at a later time.
> They are designed for the L pads and for my ears they sound fantastic with L pads but it could be different for you of course.
> I did try the original Grado G pads but for my ears the RS1e does lose it's magic with G pads.
> As always YMMV.


Did it. I see what you are getting at, but I still disagree with your conclusion. Time, as a long time audiophile and as someone who has played acoustic and electric guitar in bands for 35 years, that is just NOT what live music sounds like, except - maybe - if you are the drummer. I don’t hear that much treble energy standing on stage, right in front of the drum kit. I’m not saying your wrong, but either I hear it differently than you do, or my goals are different. Either way, I am sticking with the Vever G pads for now. Grafobthemselves puts them on the Statement Series with the 50 mm driver, so it’s not totally contrary to canon, and I am very, very happy with the RS1e with the Vever G Cush-style pad. Of course, I _am_ wondering about the more upscale Dekoni pad alternatives, especially the solid leather….

The other two Grado models that intrigue me most right now are the quite affordable Hemp, and the also still widely available GS2000e. Time for some more research, although owners’ considered opinions always welcome and encouraged.

Thanks!


----------



## ledzep

Thought I'd get a bit creative today with the housings designated for the 80x Quasigrados, sanded the outer ring and stained and a clear topcoat spray applied.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Strat1117 said:


> Did it. I see what you are getting at, but I still disagree with your conclusion. Time, as a long time audiophile and as someone who has played acoustic and electric guitar in bands for 35 years, that is just NOT what live music sounds like, except - maybe - if you are the drummer. I don’t hear that much treble energy standing on stage, right in front of the drum kit. I’m not saying your wrong, but either I hear it differently than you do, or my goals are different. Either way, I am sticking with the Vever G pads for now. Grafobthemselves puts them on the Statement Series with the 50 mm driver, so it’s not totally contrary to canon, and I am very, very happy with the RS1e with the Vever G Cush-style pad. Of course, I _am_ wondering about the more upscale Dekoni pad alternatives, especially the solid leather….
> 
> The other two Grado models that intrigue me most right now are the quite affordable Hemp, and the also still widely available GS2000e. Time for some more research, although owners’ considered opinions always welcome and encouraged.
> 
> Thanks!



This is very interesting. 
Thanks for your impressions from the point of view of someone who played in a band. 
Probably you are right that live music sounds a bit different.
Maybe it sounds also a bit different depending on if you play in the band or if you are the audience. 
It could be both, that we hear it differently and that we have slightly different goals. 
But again, it is only important that we both (all) are happy with the way we hear or with what we hear. 
There is no wrong or right as long as one likes it. 

Really interesting that you are intrigued by the GS2000e.
I am intrigued by exactly this model some time already. 
If you ever have the chance to listen to a GS2000e, I would be happy to know your impressions about its sound.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Strat1117 said:


> The other two Grado models that intrigue me most right now are the quite affordable Hemp, and the also still widely available GS2000e. Time for some more research, although owners’ considered opinions always welcome and encourage



Did you already check this?

http://www.head-fi.org/t/808445/grado-statement-gs2000e-review-and-first-impressions


----------



## ledzep

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> This is very interesting.
> Thanks for your impressions from the point of view of someone who played in a band.
> Probably you are right that live music sounds a bit different.
> Maybe it sounds also a bit different depending on if you play in the band or if you are the audience.
> ...


What about if you were playing in the middle of the audience ?


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ledzep said:


> What about if you were playing in the middle of the audience ?



I don't understand what you want to tell.
I think it doesn't matter if the band plays in front of the audience or in the middle of the audience. 
In both cases I think the music would sound slightly different for a band member compared to the audience.


----------



## tombrisbane (Oct 3, 2022)

Timbre on the GS3000x is great, song I’ve listened to easily over 100 times, heard a clarinet in the mix that I’ve never pinpointed before, on these it was so easily identified and obvious.

It’s also not the best with overly sparse tracks, the airy nature of them can make it a sound a little hollow (although the next point has somewhat addressed that).

Unfortunately it seems this pair has somewhat mismatched drivers, I think the left is approx. 3db lower than the right (played a mono track and used the channel mix on the TA-ZH1ES to get it sound the same when flipping them around).  Have emailed Grado as don’t particularly want to keep swapping them over with the distributor, if they can swap the drivers I’ll be happy.  Doesn’t appear QC is great with these!

Edit: Heard back, they recommend I go back through the distributor who I guess will just want to swap them again - will wait to see what they say tomorrow. Maybe I live with it, they’re fine after adjusting the LR balance on my TA-ZH1ES.  I don’t plan on ever selling them so that isn’t a concern.


----------



## Gédéon Molle

I don't know if stuff from Alessandro has its place here, but I'm in love with a simple MS1. Very good couple with Questyle M15.


----------



## Strat1117

InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> I don't understand what you want to tell.
> I think it doesn't matter if the band plays in front of the audience or in the middle of the audience.
> In both cases I think the music would sound slightly different for a band member compared to the audience.


I think he was joking.



InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> Did you already check this?
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/808445/grado-statement-gs2000e-review-and-first-impressions


No, but I shall. 



InLoveWithHeadphones said:


> This is very interesting.
> Thanks for your impressions from the point of view of someone who played in a band.
> Probably you are right that live music sounds a bit different.
> Maybe it sounds also a bit different depending on if you play in the band or if you are the audience.
> ...


You are absolutely correct - we all hear differently and we all have different goals in hifi. That is why I always say, and you apparently agree, the ONLY person your system needs to make happy is YOU. All this sharing is interesting and (mostly) fun, but I will never understand the people who attempt yo force their opinions on others or get all flustered and angry about what amp pairs best with what headphone or what cables someone else enjoys - it’s just a hobby, and it doesn’t matter if we agree, it only matters that your gear gives YOU  pleasure - whether your goal is perfect sound, euphonium, or pride of ownership is entirely up to you as an individual. Do for example, you like the L pad on the RS1e, I like the G.  Headphones don’t do anything by themselves. No doubt we have different ancillary equipment, different musical tastes, different life experience, different ears, different goals, etc., etc.  if you’re happy with yours and I’m happy with mine, we can both win. Neither needs to be ‘right’.  The only time you know the sound is inarguably ‘right’ is when you’re sitting in the third row at Carnegie Hall - although, even then, someone is going to say they prefer the 12th row, and someone else is going to say you really have to be on the stage.  And they’ll get all hot and bothered that the other guys aren’t having fun right. So it goes….

Of course I will post impressions of the GS2000e, if that day ever comes. 

Enjoy!


----------



## ledzep

@Strat1117
I was ( English sense of humour)


----------



## Strat1117 (Oct 3, 2022)

ledzep said:


> @Strat1117
> I was ( English sense of humour)


I got it. I just believe that @InLoveWithHeadphones may not be a native English speaker (not certain - while his English is quite good, it’s just a feeling I get from certain grammatical/syntax choices, e.g., using “tell” instead of “say”), so your dry English wit may have been lost in translation. No worries, either way. 😉

Back on topic:
I find myself oddly enamored of these RS1e headphones (with aftermarket Vever jumbo pads). The Audeze are clearly ‘better’ in every way, the DCA’s are more high tech, and the Sennheisers are certainly a slicker, more professional finished product and just as good, although quite different, sounding. But these silly wooden Grados appeal to me emotionally in a different way than any of the others. And it’s the whole package, not just the sound. Weird. Anyway, they’ve now got place of pride in the main system.  Much to my own surprise and total amazement.  But the smile on my face says all I need to know. We’ll eventually see if it’s just a honeymoon effect, but right now I am one happy guest at Camp Grado.

Enjoy!


----------



## ESL-1

Strat1117 said:


> I got it. I just believe that @InLoveWithHeadphones may not be a native English speaker (not certain - while his English is quite good, it’s just a feeling I get from certain grammatical/syntax choices, e.g., using “tell” instead of “say”), so your dry English wit may have been lost in translation. No worries, either way. 😉
> 
> Back on topic:
> I find myself oddly enamored of these RS1e headphones (with aftermarket Vever jumbo pads). The Audeze are clearly ‘better’ in every way, the DCA’s are more high tech, and the Sennheisers are certainly a slicker, more professional finished product and just as good, although quite different, sounding. But these silly wooden Grados appeal to me emotionally in a different way than any of the others. And it’s the whole package, not just the sound. Weird. Anyway, they’ve now got place of pride in the main system.  Much to my own surprise and total amazement.  But the smile on my face says all I need to know. We’ll eventually see if it’s just a honeymoon effect, but right now I am one happy guest at Camp Grado.
> ...


Lots of campers, get out the marshmallows.

Enjoy the new journey.


----------



## jonathan c

ESL-1 said:


> Lots of campers, get out the marshmallows.
> 
> Enjoy the new journey.


….and like SpongeBob, start singing campfire songs with Patrick….to the chagrin of Squidward….🤣


----------



## jonathan c

ESL-1 said:


> Lots of campers, get out the marshmallows.***
> 
> Enjoy the new journey.


*** as Vever jumbo pad alternates?…


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ledzep said:


> @Strat1117
> I was ( English sense of humour)



OK, understand (now  ).



Strat1117 said:


> I got it. I just believe that @InLoveWithHeadphones may not be a native English speaker (not certain - while his English is quite good, it’s just a feeling I get from certain grammatical/syntax choices, e.g., using “tell” instead of “say”), so your dry English wit may have been lost in translation. No worries, either way. 😉



Totally correct, I am not a native English speaker (I am from Germany by the way).
Happy to know that you consider my English as quite good. 
However, if you would hear me talk English instead of writing, you would for sure have no doubt at all that I am no native English speaker 
And your example is really good, I did indeed think about if I should use "tell" or "say" in that sentence because I was not certain - and obviously decided wrong


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

jonathan c said:


> ….and like SpongeBob, start singing campfire songs with Patrick….to the chagrin of Squidward….🤣



Back on topic:
.... and record those campfire songs ..... so that we all can enjoy them through our GRADO of CHOICE


----------



## paraphernalia

Has anyone compared the WH-1 (White) against the GS1000/2000/3000 e/x?


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

Strat1117 said:


> I find myself oddly enamored of these RS1e headphones (with aftermarket Vever jumbo pads). The Audeze are clearly ‘better’ in every way, the DCA’s are more high tech, and the Sennheisers are certainly a slicker, more professional finished product and just as good, although quite different, sounding. *But these silly wooden Grados appeal to me emotionally in a different way than any of the others. And it’s the whole package, not just the sound*. Weird. Anyway, they’ve now got place of pride in the main system. Much to my own surprise and total amazement. *But the smile on my face says all I need to know*. We’ll eventually see if it’s just a honeymoon effect, but right now I am one happy guest at Camp Grado.



Nothing to add to the bold marked sentences in the quote.
100% agreed!

Whenever you reach this kind of smile on your face ........ you did obviously right.


----------



## huangwan

I don't know if this is the wrong place to ask or not. I am looking to add some new headphones, unfortunately there is nowhere to audition what I think my choice has come down to and I want any help you fine folk can give me.

I have a set of pre-e RS-2s which I really like. I have some LCD 4s which I love. The RS-2s live at work, and I want something else to go with my LCD-4s for at home when I want a different sound. Just by reading and talking to different people I think I have narrowed my choices to a pair of Grado GS 3000X or ZMF Vérité. Does anyone here have both and if so can you speak on the sound of each and vs each?


----------



## carboncopy

huangwan said:


> I don't know if this is the wrong place to ask or not. I am looking to add some new headphones, unfortunately there is nowhere to audition what I think my choice has come down to and I want any help you fine folk can give me.
> 
> I have a set of pre-e RS-2s which I really like. I have some LCD 4s which I love. The RS-2s live at work, and I want something else to go with my LCD-4s for at home when I want a different sound. Just by reading and talking to different people I think I have narrowed my choices to a pair of Grado GS 3000X or ZMF Vérité. Does anyone here have both and if so can you speak on the sound of each and vs each?


They are quite opposite. I mean ZMF and Grado. I owned the Verité, it was boring to me. The sound somehow never escaped them, it was just...as if that big wood somehow drowned everything. Grado's on the other hand are the most open, soaring headphones (sans the Raal).


----------



## ledzep

Strat1117 said:


> I got it. I just believe that @InLoveWithHeadphones may not be a native English speaker (not certain - while his English is quite good, it’s just a feeling I get from certain grammatical/syntax choices, e.g., using “tell” instead of “say”), so your dry English wit may have been lost in translation. No worries, either way. 😉
> 
> Back on topic:
> I find myself oddly enamored of these RS1e headphones (with aftermarket Vever jumbo pads). The Audeze are clearly ‘better’ in every way, the DCA’s are more high tech, and the Sennheisers are certainly a slicker, more professional finished product and just as good, although quite different, sounding. But these silly wooden Grados appeal to me emotionally in a different way than any of the others. And it’s the whole package, not just the sound. Weird. Anyway, they’ve now got place of pride in the main system.  Much to my own surprise and total amazement.  But the smile on my face says all I need to know. We’ll eventually see if it’s just a honeymoon effect, but right now I am one happy guest at Camp Grado.
> ...


Time to get more tents then 👍


----------



## ESL-1 (Oct 3, 2022)

Strat1117 said:


> I certainly shall - I specifically recall you saying something to that effect in an earlier post, and I am certainly a fan of using equipment as designed by the manufacturer (I am a tweaker, yes, but not so much a modifier). Changing pads on the Grados is the easiest thing in the worl, and I will certainly give the Al’s another shot, but I preferred the G, for the moment, first because: 1. I am used to over ears, not on ears, and the G pads are more in line with the head feel and driver distance I expect, and  2. Coming from other headphones in my experience, the treble response of the RS1e seemed to need to be taken down a notch or three. Plus, I DO enjoy the way they sound with the G pads. But, I think the Sennheiser HD600 are neutral, and you probably find them ‘veiled’, so give me time to work my ears in a bit - there is a BIG difference. Anyway, now that I am slowly immersing myself in “the Grado Sound”, I certainly want to work my way up to the full experience - like I said, I just need to give myself more time to acclimatize - which, since there’s no golf (again😵‍💫) today, probably means later this morning. Or right now, lol!
> 
> *Query*: I know many of you suggested the 325 as the sweet spot, but I wanted wood, which is why I chose the RS1e for my first ride (also, last time I looked - many years ago - the RS1 was the TOTL). But what about the Statement series?  Are the GS1000, 2000, 3000 substantially qualitatively better?  Or are they just bigger, better finished versions of the RS1?  It’s definitely the wood chamber that attracts me intellectually, and while I might grab a 325X for comparison, I’d like some idea of the give and take of the ‘big’ models (which are less the focus on this thread than I would have expected, but for a mention or a thumbs up here and there).  I know me, and I’m thinking that the GS1000 (e or X?) is where I’m heading. The RS1e aren’t necessarily going to get me to sell my LCD-X (yet - there is something very attractive about the quirky little things), but which model will?????
> 
> ...


To address that last mention of the Statement series.  For what it is worth I feel that the new GS1000x blasts any former GS1000 series right out of the water, no comparison.  I had the GS1000x at home for a few days and it was very impressive.  There should be more info coming from the early purchasers I would think.  Also in my opinion the PS2000e was and is the best sounding Grado IMHO and that includes the Joseph Grado Signature HP2 I own.  I have had my PS2000e since they were first introduced.  I do not think there are currently any new PS models being planned.


----------



## ESL-1 (Oct 3, 2022)

ESL-1 said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I wanted to let all fans know that I just posted *FOR SALE* a really fine 👀 looking *VINTAGE RS1 with BUTTONS* in the Classified in Full Size Headphones section, link below.
> 
> ...


Several inquires, already, at least one serious.  This is still one of the best (top five) sounding Grados.  I am selling this for a friend, I would never sell mine.


----------



## TheRealDz

@ESL-1 and others who have heard the GS1000X, am I better off supplementing my RS1x with the PS500e, or selling my RS1x and getting a GS1000X?

(Probably need to wait on more reviews)


----------



## MaiLam

Sharing a couple more RS1x impressions (now that I have a replacement pair), just because my experience seems to be a bit different to others that I’ve seen - mainly that these are a rich pair of headphones. It’s why I struggled with them initially, finding them somewhat congested compared to other Grados. But as the brain burn-in happens that’s changing to an appreciation of what, to me, is a sound with body and weight. I don’t find them particularly airy, but the upside is that I’m not sure I’ve heard snares this satisfying. Treble really is handled nicely, more relaxed than the RS2x and PS500e, but detailed and guitars still have bite. One of the main defining traits of this pair is that they can thicken sounds, but without bloat or sluggishness.

Keepers, in the end. 

I’d love to find some nicer gear to pair them up with, currently trying to navigate the UK’s limited number of options to experience.


----------



## jonathan c (Oct 3, 2022)

MaiLam said:


> Sharing a couple more RS1x impressions (now that I have a replacement pair), just because my experience seems to be a bit different to others that I’ve seen - mainly that these are a rich pair of headphones. It’s why I struggled with them initially, finding them somewhat congested compared to other Grados. But as the brain burn-in happens that’s changing to an appreciation of what, to me, is a sound with body and weight. I don’t find them particularly airy, but the upside is that I’m not sure I’ve heard snares this satisfying. Treble really is handled nicely, more relaxed than the RS2x and PS500e, but detailed and guitars still have bite. One of the main defining traits of this pair is that they can thicken sounds, but without bloat or sluggishness.
> 
> Keepers, in the end.
> 
> I’d love to find some nicer gear to pair them up with, currently trying to navigate the UK’s limited number of options to experience.


Of the Grados that I own, the RS-1x needed the most time ( > 150 hours ) for break-in. The 50mm driver? 🤷🏻‍♂️ The three-wood build? 🤷🏻‍♂️ The interaction of both? 🤷🏻‍♂️ You are early in.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

MaiLam said:


> Sharing a couple more RS1x impressions (now that I have a replacement pair), just because my experience seems to be a bit different to others that I’ve seen - mainly that these are a rich pair of headphones. It’s why I struggled with them initially, finding them somewhat congested compared to other Grados. But as the brain burn-in happens that’s changing to an appreciation of what, to me, is a sound with body and weight. I don’t find them particularly airy, but the upside is that I’m not sure I’ve heard snares this satisfying. Treble really is handled nicely, more relaxed than the RS2x and PS500e, but detailed and guitars still have bite. One of the main defining traits of this pair is that they can thicken sounds, but without bloat or sluggishness.
> 
> Keepers, in the end.
> 
> I’d love to find some nicer gear to pair them up with, currently trying to navigate the UK’s limited number of options to experience.


I think your impressions are spot on. I also find RS1x are a little warmer and less sparkly than some other models.  I like this aspect.


----------



## zimzim2001

I have a MAD EAR + HD Super II Amp for sale if anyone's interested.  As many of you probably know, this particular amp is great with Grados.
There is some paint chipping along the top edges.  Other than that the amp is in excellent condition.
Please PM if interested.


----------



## ESL-1

TheRealDz said:


> @ESL-1 and others who have heard the GS1000X, am I better off supplementing my RS1x with the PS500e, or selling my RS1x and getting a GS1000X?
> 
> (Probably need to wait on more reviews)


Given that a few days was not enough time to make any definitive statement but:

I have both the RS1x and PS500e right now along with several other Grados.

See what some of the new purchasers have to say.

My answer for me would be just get the GS1000x.  Hopefully you can get a chance to sample one, especially if it has some playtime/break in time on it.

It’s nice when there is no wrong answer.

Good Luck….


----------



## ESL-1

jonathan c said:


> Of the Grados that I own, the RS-1x needed the most time ( > 150 hours ) for break-in. The 50mm driver? 🤷🏻‍♂️ The three-wood build? 🤷🏻‍♂️ The interaction of both? 🤷🏻‍♂️ You are early in.


@jonathanc is right on point, the RS1x needed a lot of time to get where it was going.  To think, they will be evolving and improving and only sound better makes for a fun ride.

Have fun


----------



## kakaworu (Oct 4, 2022)

Hello Grado friends, I have a set of Grado SR125 and the foam cushion of it melted twice even though I rarely use them.
So I made a pair of 3d printed adapters for it to fit leather or velvet pads helping me to get rid of the pad melting problems.
I've shared the files on the Thingiverse for a while. People keep asking me if the design fits other Grado headphones but I only got the SR125s.
Can I ask you guys, is the baffle size for all grades of Grado headphones the same? Or how many different baffle sizes do they have?
For example, the diameter of my SR125 baffle is 54mm and the thickness is about 2.5mm. Are their wood cup models or metal models have the same baffle spec?


----------



## tombrisbane

Just popped my GS3000e back on and had forgotten to move the LR balance back to center, nearly had a heart attack thinking that all my Grado’s were dying lol.

Sending the X’s back, not sure if they’ll repair or replace but hopefully third times a charm!


----------



## xzibit1994

TheRealDz said:


> @ESL-1 and others who have heard the GS1000X, am I better off supplementing my RS1x with the PS500e, or selling my RS1x and getting a GS1000X?
> 
> (Probably need to wait on more reviews)


I will never sell my RS1e, I even want to buy the RS1x because the 3 woods cup to collect and because I am very appreciate the sound of RS1e ($700 was very good deal for p/p).  Think very careful if you want to let go RS1x to buy GS1000x. I don't have or hear GS1000x but with my GS3000x it is a difference monster. More detalis, more mid focus, warmer sounding, the best headphone to listen to jazz, soul, r&b, vocal but I can't live witthout my RS1e for metal, rock, classical.


----------



## ledzep (Oct 4, 2022)

tombrisbane said:


> Just popped my GS3000e back on and had forgotten to move the LR balance back to center, nearly had a heart attack thinking that all my Grado’s were dying lol.
> 
> Sending the X’s back, not sure if they’ll repair or replace but hopefully third times a charm!


2nd dodgy pair .... You want to get on to grado direct and seek compensation ( free pair of headphones would ease the pain) not good to say their selling point is " hand built "


----------



## tombrisbane

ledzep said:


> 2nd dodgey pair ....


Yeah not good! This pair was imbalanced drivers, certainly not 0.05db matched, about 2.5db quieter on left from my testing.

I emailed Grado, who put me back through my distributer.  They’ve also emailed Grado again as they’re obviously concerned as well!


----------



## xzibit1994

LOL, took me 5 years to burn in my RS1e! J/K I wore it wrong or maybe because the L cushion was not for me. the low mid was way way anoying so I have very dull, narrow sound while the treble kinda hide behind but still sting. So most of time, my RS1e got fogotten in my dresser. And one day, when I about to move, I checked all my stuff to ready to move, the ear cup on RS1e and SR225e fell apart over the time and I order RS1e a G cushion and flat pads for SR225e. Since that day, RS1e is one of my favorite and I can't live without it. I feel so bad that RS1e was left behind and fogotten, I want to sell it so many times but because I love the look of the wooden cups and tan head rest also not get much money so I keep it and it was waiting for me all the time, waiting for the day that I put the g cushions on and the life of both of us change that day.


----------



## Strat1117 (Oct 4, 2022)

xzibit1994 said:


> LOL, took me 5 years to burn in my RS1e! J/K I wore it wrong or maybe because the L cushion was not for me. the low mid was way way anoying so I have very dull, narrow sound while the treble kinda hide behind but still sting. So most of time, my RS1e got fogotten in my dresser. And one day, when I about to move, I checked all my stuff to ready to move, the ear cup on RS1e and SR225e fell apart over the time and I order RS1e a G cushion and flat pads for SR225e. Since that day, RS1e is one of my favorite and I can't live without it. I feel so bad that RS1e was left behind and fogotten, I want to sell it so many times but because I love the look of the wooden cups and tan head rest also not get much money so I keep it and it was waiting for me all the time, waiting for the day that I put the g cushions on and the life of both of us change that day.


100% agree. I’m a veteran old fart but a relative Grado newbie, and I have unwittingly fallen madly in LOVE with the RS1e with the G-style jumbo pads (mine are Vever aftermarket pads from Amazon - cheap and recommended), and for the exact same reason; with the supplied L pads, the RS1e is more than a bit too aggressive for my tender baby ears, but with the G pads they are pure joy.

👶🏼

I also think - and this is strictly personal to me, not in any way based in reality or fact - that I prefer the notion of the solid mahogany body over the new, more sophisticated, multi material technology. I’m the same way with my guitars. Sure I’ve got a couple Les Pauls and a drop-dead gorgeous PRS McCarty Hollowbody II, but 99 out of 100 times I reach for my soap bar SG (a very basic mahogany plank) or a single coil Stratocaster (yes, my favorite Strat (the one in my icon) has got a hep quarter-sawn maple neck and so maybe doesn’t quite make the point) - but sometimes, at least in my twisted head, simpler really is better.

YMMV, just my $.03 (price increase!), etc., _ad nauseum_


----------



## tombrisbane

All this love for the RS1e, makes me want to get one!


----------



## Gippy

The Canadian distributor finally has the GS3000x in stock. And it's $2799 CAD, which is a $500 hike over the initial GS3000e MSRP of $2299. The exchange rate had the Canadian GS3000e price slightly cheaper than the American price. But with the GS3000x, it's back to being significantly more expensive. I think they priced themselves out: At least over here, the Sennheiser HD800S and the GS3000e were around the same price so it was one flavor versus the other. It's not even certain that Bay Bloor Radio (main seller of Grado in Toronto) will sell the GS3000x. They already dropped Audeze because no one was buying those headphones.


----------



## ledzep

Gippy said:


> The Canadian distributor finally has the GS3000x in stock. And it's $2799 CAD, which is a $500 hike over the initial GS3000e MSRP of $2299. The exchange rate had the Canadian GS3000e price slightly cheaper than the American price. But with the GS3000x, it's back to being significantly more expensive. I think they priced themselves out: At least over here, the Sennheiser HD800S and the GS3000e were around the same price so it was one flavor versus the other. It's not even certain that Bay Bloor Radio (main seller of Grado in Toronto) will sell the GS3000x. They already dropped Audeze because no one was buying those headphones.


You think that's bad we have to stump up the equivalent of $3400 cad in the UK


----------



## Damien Grief

MaiLam said:


> Sharing a couple more RS1x impressions (now that I have a replacement pair), just because my experience seems to be a bit different to others that I’ve seen - mainly that these are a rich pair of headphones. It’s why I struggled with them initially, finding them somewhat congested compared to other Grados. But as the brain burn-in happens that’s changing to an appreciation of what, to me, is a sound with body and weight. I don’t find them particularly airy, but the upside is that I’m not sure I’ve heard snares this satisfying. Treble really is handled nicely, more relaxed than the RS2x and PS500e, but detailed and guitars still have bite. One of the main defining traits of this pair is that they can thicken sounds, but without bloat or sluggishness.
> 
> Keepers, in the end.
> 
> I’d love to find some nicer gear to pair them up with, currently trying to navigate the UK’s limited number of options to experience.



I agree with you for the most part. Separation isn't the best. But they have a lot of detail. And yeah, they're not as bright as other Grados but I like that about them, personally. The treble seems more sophisticated than other Grados I've heard. And it has a pretty decent low end to go with it, too.


----------



## ledzep

Stock 80x and Okcsc wtd-3 teardown and re build finished, not bad if I say so myself 👍


Job done 🖐️


----------



## MaiLam

ledzep said:


> Stock 80x and Okcsc wtd-3 teardown and re build finished, not bad if I say so myself 👍
> 
> Job done 🖐️



Tell us about the sound!


----------



## Menkau-ra

xzibit1994 said:


> I will never sell my RS1e, I even want to buy the RS1x because the 3 woods cup to collect and because I am very appreciate the sound of RS1e ($700 was very good deal for p/p).  Think very careful if you want to let go RS1x to buy GS1000x. I don't have or hear GS1000x but with my GS3000x it is a difference monster. More detalis, more mid focus, warmer sounding, the best headphone to listen to jazz, soul, r&b, vocal but I can't live witthout my RS1e for metal, rock, classical.


Are you saying that low end on RS1e is better than on GS3000x?
I am looking for a Hemp upgrade, but I need that creamy low end that Hemp has.


----------



## Luckyleo

Low end on GS3000x is substantially better in all respects than the RS1e .... IMHO

Leo


----------



## xzibit1994

Menkau-ra said:


> Are you saying that low end on RS1e is better than on GS3000x?
> I am looking for a Hemp upgrade, but I need that creamy low end that Hemp has.


GS3000x win at low end and mid, that is why GS3000x best for jazz, soul, r&b, vocal. RS1e win on high end, extended treble, laid-back mid, that is why it's best for metal, rock, classical (in my opinion).


----------



## ledzep

MaiLam said:


> Tell us about the sound!


Will do just pad rolling for a bit, but first impressions are good


----------



## Strat1117 (Oct 5, 2022)

ledzep said:


> Will do just pad rolling for a bit, but first impressions are good


I can’t compare to other Grado models like the Hemp or GS3000X, but the jumbo pads definitely made the bass on the RS1e more pronounced compared to the oem L pads, while also increasing comfort.  Whether the overall change in tonal balance is because the treble was lowered or the bass was elevated or something else entirely is something for the measurement boys to quibble over. I just know I’m a fan.


----------



## MaiLam

Borrowing a friend’s Mojo 2 and genuinely can’t hear a difference between it and an Apple USB-C adaptor, going to the RS1x. I’ll have a play with the cross feed modes but I was expecting at least some sort of noticeable difference.


----------



## Stevko

Grado work pretty good with an apple adapter/ipad


----------



## paraphernalia

MaiLam said:


> Borrowing a friend’s Mojo 2 and genuinely can’t hear a difference between it and an Apple USB-C adaptor, going to the RS1x. I’ll have a play with the cross feed modes but I was expecting at least some sort of noticeable difference.


If you can't hear a difference you must be blessed


----------



## tombrisbane

Have been giving the RS-1x a good work out this week, really starting to appreciate what they offer, might retract my mini GS3000e comment as they’re starting to offer something different 

Just remembered that I have the Dekoni velour pads as well, going to try them out on the RS-1x later.


----------



## Strat1117

tombrisbane said:


> Have been giving the RS-1x a good work out this week, really starting to appreciate what they offer, might retract my mini GS3000e comment as they’re starting to offer something different
> 
> Just remembered that I have the Dekoni velour pads as well, going to try them out on the RS-1x later.


Please do tell us what you think. I am quite curious about the Dekonis for my RS1e’s, although I’m considering the Elite lambskin/hybrid as opposed to the Elite velour. And be certain to include plenty o’ pics, please!


----------



## majo123

paraphernalia said:


> If you can't hear a difference you must be blessed


Wow I agree


----------



## MaiLam (Oct 6, 2022)

majo123 said:


> Wow I agree



With Grados being very easy to drive,  power from iPad Pro via Apple USB-C wasn’t ever a limiting factor, and the DAC inside the adapter is (from measurements at least and my ears) very good. Me and my partner did some probably not very scientific A/B blind tests and nada, nothing in soundstage, timbre, imaging, even bass we were straining so hard to hear a difference that it could easily be imagined.


----------



## tombrisbane

Strat1117 said:


> Please do tell us what you think. I am quite curious about the Dekonis for my RS1e’s, although I’m considering the Elite lambskin/hybrid as opposed to the Elite velour. And be certain to include plenty o’ pics, please!




Immediately warmer sound, like a more detailed Hemp 🧐 super comfortable as well, I think I like them! Will put them through their paces now


----------



## Strat1117 (Oct 6, 2022)

tombrisbane said:


> Immediately warmer sound, like a more detailed Hemp 🧐 super comfortable as well, I think I like them! Will put them through their paces now


Excellent! Are they as comfy as they look?


----------



## tombrisbane

Strat1117 said:


> Are they as comfy as they look?


Sure are!


----------



## TheRealDz (Oct 6, 2022)

tombrisbane said:


> Immediately warmer sound, like a more detailed Hemp 🧐 super comfortable as well, I think I like them! Will put them through their paces now



I have the same setup.  A few comments:

1) they are extremely comfortable - perhaps even the most comfortable of any headphones I have ever felt

2) they benefit from the common tape mod - it gives just a bit more bass, as would be expected

3) strangely, they sound best FURTHER from the ear.  Stock, the velours sound a bit closed in to my ears. 

However, I wedged a ring shaped 3/8 inch foam spacer and rubber spacer in the space between the headphone and pad. This brought out a lot more clarity and made the balance similar to the sound of the G pad.  This mod costs virtually nothing, but made a huge difference for the better.


----------



## nrbatista

I’m happy to return as member of Grado’s family, now with my new old stock Grado GH2 ! I immediately started using them with the G cush pads, as I didn’t like the stock ones. Burning in right now, buy they already sound great!


----------



## ESL-1

tombrisbane said:


> Immediately warmer sound, like a more detailed Hemp 🧐 super comfortable as well, I think I like them! Will put them through their paces now


I do not do a lot of pad swapping but I did find that the Beautiful Audio pads look and make nice music with the GH2.


----------



## jonathan c

The best sound that I have heard from RS-1x…. 

  [Icon Audio HP8 MK-II (Zalytron 5692 pair, RCA black plate 12AX7)]


----------



## majo123 (Oct 7, 2022)

MaiLam said:


> With Grados being very easy to drive,  power from iPad Pro via Apple USB-C wasn’t ever a limiting factor, and the DAC inside the adapter is (from measurements at least and my ears) very good. Me and my partner did some probably not very scientific A/B blind tests and nada, nothing in soundstage, timbre, imaging, even bass we were straining so hard to hear a difference that it could easily be imagined.


Well measurements mean nada when it comes to actual listening as in a tonal , staging, layering, detail retrieval perspective etc etc ...I have heard a apple usbc dongle and well I didn't think it was much better than my phone which is a Sony Xperia ...the mojo2 imo was multi leagues ahead and I'm talking multi! And I'm sure the majority of listeners , users, buyers would agree with this  ...you do get shills , trolls with any product but after time the true evaluation of a product comes to light from sheer numbers of opinion , 8 out of 10 cats usually is the true representative of a product.

But I have never heard rs1x so this debate is moot

I do want to add that I work with two guys one with the latest iPhone and one with a model a few year's older , as a source I don't know if there would be any difference with mojo2 but I do know as a unit for playing music both agree it is in no way comparable to my Sony Xperia x1iii
Also I'm not getting into the android v apple audio debate lol...my opinion yours may differ and thsts fine.


----------



## Strat1117 (Oct 7, 2022)

majo123 said:


> Well measurements mean nada when it comes to actual listening as in a tonal , staging, layering, detail retrieval perspective etc etc ...I have heard a apple usbc dongle and well I didn't think it was much better than my phone which is a Sony Xperia ...the mojo2 imo was multi leagues ahead and I'm talking multi! And I'm sure the majority of listeners , users, buyers would agree with this  ...you do get shills , trolls with any product but after time the true evaluation of a product comes to light from sheer numbers of opinion , 8 out of 10 cats usually is the true representative of a product.
> 
> But I have never heard rs1x so this debate is moot
> 
> ...


Agreed. I’ve said this too many times to count - headphones don’t make sound by themselves. It’s a system, and the limiting factor is the weakest link in the system. It could be the headphones, or the amp, or the source, or even the software. If, for example, I use my iPhone to Bluetooth spotify to my $185 Bluetooth receiver, hooked up to a five-figure system using $1,200 headphones, it’s still going to sound like Spotify via Bluetooth. If I switch to the same album on my SME turntable (or a naim CD player or, I’m certain, a proper hi-res streamer with a hi end dac) - and change nothing else - suddenly the boredom turns to magic. So saying he heard no difference between a mojo and an iPhone, without more, is meaningless. If all the mojo had was a lo res Spotify signal, then it couldn’t sound any better - indeed, it could sound worse because it would do a better job of revealing flaws upstream. Anyway, the point is, it’s all a system, and, for one example, once you damage the signal upstream, there’s no way to put it back with a better amp or dac or a pair of headphones.  Add to that the fact that we all hear differently AND we all have different preferences and biases (since everything is a compromise and nothing is perfect, other than live, unamplified music occurring in a real space - IMHO, the only true ‘reference’), and opinions like the above one about the mojo sounding the same as an iPhone provides insufficient data to be meaningful.


----------



## majo123

Strat1117 said:


> Agreed. I’ve said this too many times to count - headphones don’t make sound by themselves. It’s a system, and the limiting factor is the weakest link in the system. It could be the headphones, or the amp, or the source, or even the software. If, for example, I use my iPhone to Bluetooth spotify to my $185 Bluetooth receiver, hooked up to a five-figure system using $1,200 headphones, it’s still going to sound like Spotify via Bluetooth. If I switch to the same album on my SME turntable (or a naim CD player or, I’m certain, a proper hi-res streamer with a hi end dac) - and change nothing else - suddenly the boredom turns to magic. So saying he heard no difference between a mojo and an iPhone, without more, is meaningless. If all the mojo had was a lo res Spotify signal, then it couldn’t sound any better - indeed, it could sound worse because it would do a better job of revealing flaws upstream. Anyway, the point is, it’s all a system, and, for one example, once you damage the signal upstream, there’s no way to put it back with a better amp or dac or a pair of headphones.  Add to that the fact that we all hear differently AND we all have different preferences and biases (since everything is a compromise and nothing is perfect, other than live, unamplified music occurring in a real space - IMHO, the only true ‘reference’), and opinions like the above one about the mojo sounding the same as an iPhone provides insufficient data to be meaningful.


Yup couldn't of put it better myself.


----------



## Strat1117 (Oct 7, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> The best sound that I have heard from RS-1x….   [Icon Audio HP8 MK-II (Zalytron 5692 pair, RCA black plate 12AX7)]


Not that this is necessarily the right thread for it, but I do believe that I admire your lovely collection of amps even more than your impeccable collection of cans. Delicious!


----------



## MaiLam

I don’t think I mentioned iPhones or the lightning adapater (that they use) at any point  I was playing FLAC files, but did also try Spotify to no available. Anyway, I posted on here rather than the Mojo thread more to express my happiness that my Grados sound as good with a £8 dongle as they do with a £500 box. Glad that others (incl. my friend who leant it) find value in the device. Anyway, my covetous eyes have already moved on to the possibilities of tube amps thanks to jonathan c’s posts!


----------



## Strat1117 (Oct 7, 2022)

MaiLam said:


> I don’t think I mentioned iPhones or the lightning adapater (that they use) at any point  I was playing FLAC files, but did also try Spotify to no available. Anyway, I posted on here rather than the Mojo thread more to express my happiness that my Grados sound as good with a £8 dongle as they do with a £500 box. Glad that others (incl. my friend who leant it) find value in the device. Anyway, my covetous eyes have already moved on to the possibilities of tube amps thanks to jonathan c’s posts!


I stand corrected, you mentioned an ipad and an Apple USB-C, not an iPhone. Same comments, as amended. I’d still require much more info to draw any useful conclusion. I also agree with the other posters who said that if you don’t hear the difference, you are blessed - you’ll save a lot of money over the long haul. 

Enjoy!


----------



## majo123

Strat1117 said:


> I stand corrected, you mentioned an ipad and an Apple USB-C, not an iPhone. Same comments, as amended. I’d still require much more info to draw any useful conclusion. I also agree with the other posters who said that if you don’t hear the difference, you are blessed - you’ll save a lot of money over the long haul.
> 
> Enjoy!


I also stand corrected but same principle applies..


----------



## TheRealDz

majo123 said:


> Well measurements mean nada when it comes to actual listening as in a tonal , staging, layering, detail retrieval perspective etc etc ...I have heard a apple usbc dongle and well I didn't think it was much better than my phone which is a Sony Xperia ...the mojo2 imo was multi leagues ahead and I'm talking multi! And I'm sure the majority of listeners , users, buyers would agree with this  ...you do get shills , trolls with any product but after time the true evaluation of a product comes to light from sheer numbers of opinion , 8 out of 10 cats usually is the true representative of a product.
> 
> But I have never heard rs1x so this debate is moot
> 
> ...



Fine taste in phones - I am rocking an X1iii myself 😁


----------



## majo123 (Oct 7, 2022)

TheRealDz said:


> Fine taste in phones - I am rocking an X1iii myself 😁


Awesome phone....and the audio straight from it isn't too bad either....
If it wasn't for the fact I use cans mostly I probably would just use it on the go with iems


----------



## Blanka79

Hello friends. 
My GH2 will return next week. I made a cable mod and added a 4.4mm balanced cable to them. Do you have any recommendations for a nice DAP? Streaming is not really important. I have a big FLAC collection.

Thank you


----------



## ledzep

Blanka79 said:


> Hello friends.
> My GH2 will return next week. I made a cable mod and added a 4.4mm balanced cable to them. Do you have any recommendations for a nice DAP? Streaming is not really important. I have a big FLAC collection.
> 
> Thank you


Depends on your budget it's a big pool to dip your toes into


----------



## Blanka79

I would say up do 1,5k 

Thanks you


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Blanka79 said:


> Hello friends.
> My GH2 will return next week. I made a cable mod and added a 4.4mm balanced cable to them. Do you have any recommendations for a nice DAP? Streaming is not really important. I have a big FLAC collection.
> 
> Thank you


For a 4.4 ouput, I really like my iBasso DX160 and HiBy R5. Either one has way more than enough power (even the SE output is plenty for a Grado) and a nice Android UI (if you dont try to use it like an actual smartphone).


----------



## Blanka79

Thank you. I thought about a A&K SR25 MKII, the Hiby RS5Gen2 or Fiio M11S. But the iBasso 170 should be nice too.


----------



## ledzep

Blanka79 said:


> I would say up do 1,5k
> 
> Thanks you


Well that gives you many options, I'm using mine with the M17 on low gain and the classic AK120 Titan, M11 and WM1A, i use the grados with a few others over the £1500 but to be fair you don't have to spend a load of cash to get them to sound good, any half decent dap with or without balanced output between £500 - £1000 will serve you well, Fiio / ibasso are always good value for money and sound and the extra money you'll save get another set of grados 👍win win 👍


----------



## peterinvan (Oct 8, 2022)

Blanka79 said:


> Hello friends.
> My GH2 will return next week. I made a cable mod and added a 4.4mm balanced cable to them. Do you have any recommendations for a nice DAP? Streaming is not really important. I have a big FLAC collection.
> 
> Thank you


I like my FiiO M11Pro 4.4mm out to my SR325is.  Hiby Music App has a good UI, and two different EQ functions.  It sorts my 4,000 downloaded tracks in about a minute (when you download new tracks).

I also like the Cayin RU6 DAC out of my iPad pro.

My budget recommendation is iPhone with FiiO KA3 DAC dongle.


----------



## Luckyleo

Blanka79 said:


> Hello friends.
> My GH2 will return next week. I made a cable mod and added a 4.4mm balanced cable to them. Do you have any recommendations for a nice DAP? Streaming is not really important. I have a big FLAC collection.
> 
> Thank you


Depends on your use case.  Also, do you generally like a warmer sound, or more analytic?


----------



## majo123 (Oct 8, 2022)

Blanka79 said:


> I would say up do 1,5k
> 
> Thanks you





Joaquin Dinero said:


> For a 4.4 ouput, I really like my iBasso DX160 and HiBy R5. Either one has way more than enough power (even the SE output is plenty for a Grado) and a nice Android UI (if you dont try to use it like an actual smartphone).


Dx160 is a nice sounding dap for it relatively cheap cost , I like r2r daps the most ....
Personally I would try one of the two hiby r2r offerings but that's because I haven't tried either....I have an original fiio m11 , mojo2 and cayin n6ii ro1 and the cayin is amazing for sound quality.


----------



## Blanka79

majo123 said:


> Dx160 is a nice sounding dap for it relatively cheap cost , I like r2r daps the most ....
> Personally I would try one of the two hiby r2r offerings but that's because I haven't tried either....I have an original fiio m11 , mojo2 and cayin n6ii ro1 and the cayin is amazing for sound quality.


I am also considering the RS2. I think it looks great.


----------



## majo123

Blanka79 said:


> I am also considering the RS2. I think it looks great.


I have had a little follow but not for a few days.... but ditto I think it's one to definitely consider, one reason I keep the fiio m11 is as transport for its 2 X slots, 2 x1 tb card's ... but if it sounds pretty good then I have also considered it.


----------



## whatsup4nb

majo123 said:


> Dx160 is a nice sounding dap for it relatively cheap cost , I like r2r daps the most ....
> Personally I would try one of the two hiby r2r offerings but that's because I haven't tried either....I have an original fiio m11 , mojo2 and cayin n6ii ro1 and the cayin is amazing for sound quality.


I have DX160, it’s quite energetic and fills the space. It matches very well with my Grados and Etys. Unfortunately the 3.5mm connector is not very reliable and loosen up till to a point won’t work any more. I got M11, it sounds bit thin. It matches better with ER4P and the HEMP. Not much with other Grado or ER4S/SR or XR in my taste.


----------



## qua2k (Oct 8, 2022)

Blanka79 said:


> I would say up do 1,5k
> 
> Thanks you


Lotoo PAW 6000. I have a GH2 terminated to 4.4 and have Lotoo's LPGT and enjoy it immensely. Combine with a Cayin C9 amp and you are done imo.


----------



## Blanka79

I owned a lot of headphones. Great ones like HD800s, Stellias,... but those are the best I ever had. 

They came back today from the cable mod. Done in Germany. Thank you Rotmanns Cables. 

Also I added the Beautiful Audio ear pads. The sound out of this thing is phenomenal. 

Have a nice day friends!


----------



## xzibit1994 (Oct 10, 2022)

Anyone know how to fix this cable back to straight? I never see this happens before. The cable was hard and not straight when it was new. I thought it will get softer and straight after awhile but seem like it getting worse.


----------



## ledzep

xzibit1994 said:


> Anyone know how to fix this cable back to straight? I never see this happens before. The cable was hard and not straight when it was new. I thought it will get softer and straight after awhile but seem like it getting worse.


Looks like it's eaten something .... Try charming it straight 👍


----------



## xzibit1994

ledzep said:


> Looks like it's eaten something .... Try charming it straight 👍


LMAO 🤣


----------



## ledzep

xzibit1994 said:


> LMAO 🤣


Seriously though looks like the rubber casing underneath has ruptured and the wires have come through or they have just got a bit more of a twist and bulbed up, I'd cut the mesh sheath off, trim near to the Y split and near the jack plug and it should expand enough to slide off, you'll be surprised how much flexible the cable is with just the rubber casing on. Personally I'd cut the lot off and mod the cups.


----------



## carboncopy

Blanka79 said:


> I owned a lot of headphones. Great ones like HD800s, Stellias,... but those are the best I ever had.
> 
> They came back today from the cable mod. Done in Germany. Thank you Rotmanns Cables.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info about Grado cable mod in EU!!!


----------



## ledzep

Blanka79 said:


> I owned a lot of headphones. Great ones like HD800s, Stellias,... but those are the best I ever had.
> 
> They came back today from the cable mod. Done in Germany. Thank you Rotmanns Cables.
> 
> ...


What did the cable mod cost ?


----------



## tombrisbane

The test I got back on my faulty GS3000X 🧐 not great, certainly not the quoted 0.05db!

They’re going to test the new pair before sending out, the store I bought through (addictedtoaudio) have been amazing to help with both of the returns.


----------



## ledzep

tombrisbane said:


> The test I got back on my faulty GS3000X 🧐 not great, certainly not the quoted 0.05db!
> 
> They’re going to test the new pair before sending out, the store I bought through (addictedtoaudio) have been amazing to help with both of the returns.


You've more patience than me, I'd be on the refund stage. I'm interested in what grado have to say on how their hand built premium headphone ( or headphones in your case ) have not delivered on the quality you expect on headphones costing not hundreds but thousands. Hopefully third time lucky 🤞


----------



## Blanka79

ledzep said:


> What did the cable mod cost ?


Mod + cable round 230 €


----------



## xzibit1994

ledzep said:


> Seriously though looks like the rubber casing underneath has ruptured and the wires have come through or they have just got a bit more of a twist and bulbed up, I'd cut the mesh sheath off, trim near to the Y split and near the jack plug and it should expand enough to slide off, you'll be surprised how much flexible the cable is with just the rubber casing on. Personally I'd cut the lot off and mod the cups.


What you use to cut it, honesty I have no experience about this. The mesh sheath they use incredible stiff, I have some usb cable with mesh sheath but they very soft and flexible.


----------



## ledzep

xzibit1994 said:


> What you use to cut it, honesty I have no experience about this. The mesh sheath they use incredible stiff, I have some usb cable with mesh sheath but they very soft and flexible.


Anything sharp really, just hook a few strands up and cut them, I've just used the scissors as an example.


----------



## MaiLam

I found that a thread unpicker worked well


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Blanka79 said:


> I owned a lot of headphones. Great ones like HD800s, Stellias,... but those are the best I ever had.
> 
> They came back today from the cable mod. Done in Germany. Thank you Rotmanns Cables.
> 
> ...


Do they have a website?


----------



## snapple10 (Oct 11, 2022)

gimmeheadroom said:


> Do they have a website?


https://www.rotmanns-cables.com/

I was also curious


----------



## jonathan c

Ahh…🙂…


----------



## j0val

jonathan c said:


> Ahh…🙂…


How do the pads compare to g-Cush? Thoughts on comfort and temperature?


----------



## Shane D (Oct 11, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> Ahh…🙂…


What pads? Look kind of like BA pads.
After four years of thinking about it, I finally ordered some genuine G-Cush pads and they will be here tomorrow. You are constantly leading me astray! 

Luckily I can't afford to keep up with you headphone wise.


----------



## jonathan c

Shane D said:


> What pads? Look kind of like BA.
> After four years of thinking about it, I finally ordered some genuine G-Cush pads and they will be here tomorrow. You constantly leading me astray!
> 
> Luckily I can't afford to keep up with you headphone wise.


Dekoni fenestrated sheepskin. Very comfortable! Definitely a middle row vs a front row perspective.


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


> Dekoni fenestrated sheepskin. Very comfortable! Definitely a middle row vs a front row perspective.


Have you heard the BA pads? If so, how would you compare them?
They look very similar to a brand new set of Hybrid BA's.


----------



## tombrisbane

jonathan c said:


> Dekoni fenestrated sheepskin.


They look really nice, will grab a pair!


----------



## jonathan c

Shane D said:


> Have you heard the BA pads? If so, how would you compare them?
> They look very similar to a brand new set of Hybrid BA's.


I have not heard the BAs. I have liked the Dekoni Fenestrateds so much on Focal Clear OG that they were worth a “go” on the RS-1x.


----------



## jonathan c

j0val said:


> How do the pads compare to g-Cush? Thoughts on comfort and temperature?


More comfortable, less scratchy, than G-cushions. No problem with ‘ear heat’. A ‘middle of alphabet’ row perspective rather than front row perspective. A great complement, in my view, to the F-cushions.


----------



## Snake0IL415

Hey y’all! 

Big Grado fan here. I currently own 7 sets - 8th one on the way lol. And that’s why I’m posting here. I purchased a set of Grado RS-2 (button version) with a busted driver. I’m a pretty handy DIY’er. I’ve done the removable cable mod on an OG SR325 (it was in my earlier days… and the job was far from great, but they still work and sound good to my ears! Lol). I have a few questions: 

* Has anyone done a removable cable mod on the vintage RS-2 button? 
* Is there room for a mini XLR or should I stick with something smaller like 2.5? 
* any good recs on where to get replacement drivers? Would like to have it as close to the Grado house sound as possible. I found these: https://earphonediylabs.com/shop/he...-ms-pro-compatible-driver-units-1-pair-2-pcs/ - but I’m wondering if there are other options that are better. 

Another option…. I’m highly considering is just paying the money to get then repaired by Grado. I was quoted $150 to repair it + the new version of their cable. Also - a part of me doesn’t want to botch this job and ruin a piece of audiophile history  man…. I love doing the removable cable mod on Grados…. 

Any help would be great! Also - totally down to geek on Grados with y’all! I’ve been really digging my Grados with ZMF pads lately - so comfy, tames the highs a bit and widens the soundstage as well.


----------



## Snake0IL415

buffalowings said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> LOL, happened to me too, a noob/forum troll said grados looked outdated, old and therefore would sound bad, that was enough to compell me to purchase a 325is'...


I love the SR325. I’ve owned a lot of Grados - and the OG SR325 has some magic to it… I swear. 

I haven’t heard the ‘is’ version though… would love to.


----------



## HipHopScribe

Just picked up the GW100 V2 on a whim. Had a bit of trouble finding them in stock anywhere, actually, but I seem to have gotten the last pair that Parts Express had in stock. Currently the only Grados I have, but I've owned a few models in the past (including the GW100 v1 very briefly). Looking forward to putting them through their paces.


----------



## quentinspriggs

xzibit1994 said:


> Anyone know how to fix this cable back to straight? I never see this happens before. The cable was hard and not straight when it was new. I thought it will get softer and straight after awhile but seem like it getting worse.


that is what mine looks like on one of them, I stripped the sheath off and probably going to just use a heat gun


----------



## tombrisbane

Third time lucky



Sound is balanced!  No physical defects, touch wood (or cups in this instance) but I think we have a winner.  I prefer the grain on the old cups a little but these are still beautiful.


----------



## ESL-1

tombrisbane said:


> Third time lucky
> 
> 
> 
> Sound is balanced!  No physical defects, touch wood (or cups in this instance) but I think we have a winner.  I prefer the grain on the old cups a little but these are still beautiful.


Excellent, the wood is quite striking.
Enjoy…..


----------



## PhenixS1970 (Oct 13, 2022)

I stripped off the braiding of my sr225X as from the "Y".  This is so much better. IMO Grado should better terminate their HPs this way. It gives added protection and less prone to cup twists above the "Y" and easy cable management below the "Y". The now more exposed cable part is also not slippery compared to previous gen.


----------



## tombrisbane

PhenixS1970 said:


> I stripped off the braiding of my sr225X as from the "Y".  This is so much better. IMO Grado should better terminate their HPs this way. It gives added protection and less prone to cup twists above the "Y" and easy cable management below the "Y". The now more exposed cable part is also not slippery compared to previous gen.


Interesting look!


----------



## rocketron

Grado GS3000X review at
HEADPHONE GURU.


----------



## PhenixS1970

tombrisbane said:


> Interesting look!


Completed with Shipibo gimbals & turbulentlabs headband .


----------



## ledzep

PhenixS1970 said:


> I stripped off the braiding of my sr225X as from the "Y".  This is so much better. IMO Grado should better terminate their HPs this way. It gives added protection and less prone to cup twists above the "Y" and easy cable management below the "Y". The now more exposed cable part is also not slippery compared to previous gen.


Looks better, the outer braid has no benefit and just hinders the use. Bet your glad you removed it now 👍


----------



## tombrisbane

PhenixS1970 said:


> turbulentlabs headband .


Didn’t notice that, looks very comfy


----------



## PhenixS1970

Home office setup for today:
- Ipod touch last gen
- Cayin C9 in power amp mode
- Grado...of course  sr225x


----------



## tombrisbane

The GS3000x is quite spectacular, had a good 6 hours with them yesterday and then 3 hours this morning.  They're certainly a little different to the GS3000e, there is added warmth which elevates the whole experience and I think puts them into a place where they sound good with everything (at least everything I've tried so far), I love the e's but I didn't like everything on them.  I did get the Meze Liric delivered yesterday as well (first pair had a dodgy left driver, these two purchases were cursed ) so want to give them some love however not at a point where I want to take the X's off my ears yet!


----------



## jonathan c (Oct 14, 2022)

Now here is one hell of a headphone / amplifier combination (Grado RS-1x / Icon Audio HP8 MK-II):

 With further careful (and carefree!) listening, I am finding that the Dekoni fenestrated pads expand the soundstage just as do the G-cushions. But, the Dekoni imaging is more precise, less diffuse than that of the G-cushions. Plus, the delineation of front-to-back depth (if in a recording) is quite clearer with the Dekonis than with the G-cushions. Me:  😀🤪😀.


----------



## Blanka79

snapple10 said:


> https://www.rotmanns-cables.com/
> 
> I was also curious


Yes. That‘s it. Slawa is awesome.


----------



## Sinister Whisperz

I absolutely love my 225x they have about 100 hours on them and I could not be happier. I'm so happy I think I need another pair of Grados. What is the next logical upgrade from the 225x? I would like to go as high as I can in the line without needing to add an DAP or amp. I primarily listen to Thrll Kill Kult and Pink Floyd from an Android tablet.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

They're all 32ohm so none of them really NEED an amp unless you want to give it some extra sound coloration. From the 225x it'd probably be into the RS1/2 line for the wood sound.


----------



## carboncopy (Oct 14, 2022)

SomeGuyDude said:


> They're all 32ohm so none of them really NEED an amp unless you want to give it some extra sound coloration. From the 225x it'd probably be into the RS1/2 line for the wood sound.


Sensitivity has nothing to do with the impedance of the headphone. And while Grados do sound good from a phone too, they show what's before them. Includung power delivery, cables, DAC, amp...why wouldn't they? There is no resolution filter built in these phones. Actually, the opposite...they are really-really transparent.

It is really sad to hear such oversimplifications and half-thruths over and over about Grado headphones.


----------



## Shane D (Oct 14, 2022)

Got my Grado G-Cush pads today, finally. The address was screwed up, by me I guess, and didn't have the apt. # on it.
Anyway, very happy to get them! Although my  knock-offs looked much nicer than these:


----------



## TooFrank

dinkostinko said:


> Just completed the Beautifulaudio Grado cable adapter mod! It was super easy for my first time soldering.  I just kind of went at it with my preconception of what soldering was and it went perfectly.  No more stinky cable pulling at my facial hair .  Silvian was super helpful throughout the entire process and addressed all of my questions and concerns.
> 
> I could not recommend this more.  Beginner friendly, and a great quality of life improvement over the stock cable.


Silvian from BA is always sooo helpful - no matter your question🙏


----------



## SomeGuyDude

carboncopy said:


> Sensitivity has nothing to do with the impedance of the headphone. And while Grados do sound good from a phone too, they show what's before them. Includung power delivery, cables, DAC, amp...why wouldn't they? There is no resolution filter built in these phones. Actually, the opposite...they are really-really transparent.
> 
> It is really sad to hear such oversimplifications and half-thruths over and over about Grado headphones.


The sadder part is people peddling BS because they don't understand the mechanics of a piece of hardware. Impedance is resistance, meaning it takes more power from the source to get the driver to move. That's why you're not running a 600ohm headphone off of an iPod. The sensitivity isn't a terribly useful measurement because of fluctuations in how it's gauged and even then Grados are marked around 100dB which is bang-on standard for even consumer headphones.

The fact that you listed "power delivery" separate from DAC and amp means you're either throwing around buzzwords haphazardly with no idea what they mean or you're actually suggesting that the literal electrical power source can somehow affect the sound which means you've gone so far down the snake oil rabbit hole there's no saving you.

Believe what you want, but don't make other people waste THEIR money on gear they literally will see no benefit from just because YOU love the placebo effect.


----------



## greenhorn

SomeGuyDude said:


> They're all 32ohm so none of them really NEED an amp unless you want to give it some extra sound coloration. From the 225x it'd probably be into the RS1/2 line for the wood sound.


Grados, like any other high-end headphone, DO benefit a lot from an amp. They sound good out of an iPhone but sound great out of a dedicated amp.


----------



## TooFrank

majo123 said:


> To all you Grado aficionados ...those with deep pockets for a bit of extra fun (or otherwise no discrimination if you got the cash as these are excellent too,)
> Try some 80x! ...my favourites are ps500e but I love these little babys , super light super comfortable and sound great for the small price paid.
> I use these for messing around, housework, DIY, down the beach , just messing around without worrying about the headphone they stay on pretty good too , well for me anyway.
> Try them you won't be disappointed.


+ 1. This is how I use the 80i’s😜


----------



## peterinvan

Snake0IL415 said:


> Hey y’all!
> 
> Big Grado fan here. I currently own 7 sets - 8th one on the way lol. And that’s why I’m posting here. I purchased a set of Grado RS-2 (button version) with a busted driver. I’m a pretty handy DIY’er. I’ve done the removable cable mod on an OG SR325 (it was in my earlier days… and the job was far from great, but they still work and sound good to my ears! Lol). I have a few questions:
> 
> ...


ZMF pads?

which ZMF pad are people liking on Grado 325is?


----------



## tombrisbane

Updated family photo 

SR325 | SR325x | Hemp | GW100 v2
RS2e | GH2 | RS-2X
GS3000e | GS3000X | RS-1X


----------



## Luckyleo

greenhorn said:


> Grados, like any other high-end headphone, DO benefit a lot from an amp. They sound good out of an iPhone but sound great out of a dedicated amp.



Without doubt!

Leo


----------



## Snake0IL415

peterinvan said:


> ZMF pads?
> 
> which ZMF pad are people liking on Grado 325is?


Yup. I totally dig em. I have a ton of ZMF pads as I own 3 ZMFs. I have a few of the large and small adapters. For the SR325… I’ve been digging the small adapter + the ZMF Beyerdynamic Lamb Perf pad. 

https://shop.zmfheadphones.com/products/grado-earpad-adapter


----------



## Snake0IL415

SomeGuyDude said:


> The sadder part is people peddling BS because they don't understand the mechanics of a piece of hardware. Impedance is resistance, meaning it takes more power from the source to get the driver to move. That's why you're not running a 600ohm headphone off of an iPod. The sensitivity isn't a terribly useful measurement because of fluctuations in how it's gauged and even then Grados are marked around 100dB which is bang-on standard for even consumer headphones.
> 
> The fact that you listed "power delivery" separate from DAC and amp means you're either throwing around buzzwords haphazardly with no idea what they mean or you're actually suggesting that the literal electrical power source can somehow affect the sound which means you've gone so far down the snake oil rabbit hole there's no saving you.
> 
> Believe what you want, but don't make other people waste THEIR money on gear they literally will see no benefit from just because YOU love the placebo effect.


Who’s “making” someone waste their money…. ?

———
Random person #1: “why did you spend all that money on that DCS Lina stack for your Grado SR80?”  
Random person #2: “I read someone’s opinion on Head-Fi so I had to do it.” 

^this never happens^
———

We’re not all experts here on Head-fi. Most of us are here to help, learn, share our experience, but above all - have fun. 

You seem like you know a lot and that’s great, but maybe instead of gaslighting folks - you could recognize that there’s an opportunity to share your knowledge kindly.


----------



## Luckyleo

He did share kindly and nicely before being called out.  His response after being called out seemed reasonable given the situation....

Leo


----------



## Snake0IL415

Luckyleo said:


> He did share kindly and nicely before being called out.  His response after being called out seemed reasonable given the situation....
> 
> Leo


You’re right @Luckyleo 

my bad and I was out of pocket @SomeGuyDude — misread the previous post and read yours in isolation. 

I’ll stay out of this


----------



## SleepyRhythms

Grados freaking rock!!!  I love the hemp design and a few of my buddies really dig them with different pads.  What are you all running them off of?  I have a feeling they’d be awesome on class A/B amps or even tubes.


----------



## jonathan c

Sinister Whisperz said:


> I absolutely love my 225x they have about 100 hours on them and I could not be happier. I'm so happy I think I need another pair of Grados. What is the next logical upgrade from the 225x? I would like to go as high as I can in the line without needing to add an DAP or amp. I primarily listen to Thrll Kill Kult and Pink Floyd from an Android tablet.


Why not try your 225x with a dedicated DAP? You might be even happier _before _your next Grado adventure purchase!


----------



## SleepyRhythms

Amps and dacs can bring a completely transformative experience to music.  If you’re happy with your headphones just focus on the setup.  For starters I’m a huge fan of weighty, warm sources like the Asgard 3.  With a built in dac card it’s quite a steal, and good enough to make even the Bifrost 2 shine.  But shop around for what suits your preferences!


Sinister Whisperz said:


> I absolutely love my 225x they have about 100 hours on them and I could not be happier. I'm so happy I think I need another pair of Grados. What is the next logical upgrade from the 225x? I would like to go as high as I can in the line without needing to add an DAP or amp. I primarily listen to Thrll Kill Kult and Pink Floyd from an Android tablet.


----------



## jonathan c

SleepyRhythms said:


> Grados freaking rock!!!  I love the hemp design and a few of my buddies really dig them with different pads.  What are you all running them off of?  I have a feeling they’d be awesome on class A/B amps or even tubes.


I use the F-pads for Hemp. The h/p/a that I use with Hemp run the gamut from the Vioelectric HPA V200 (solid-state) to Icon Audio HP8 MK-II (tube). 🎼😀🎵.


----------



## carboncopy (Oct 15, 2022)

SomeGuyDude said:


> The sadder part is people peddling BS because they don't understand the mechanics of a piece of hardware. Impedance is resistance, meaning it takes more power from the source to get the driver to move. That's why you're not running a 600ohm headphone off of an iPod. The sensitivity isn't a terribly useful measurement because of fluctuations in how it's gauged and even then Grados are marked around 100dB which is bang-on standard for even consumer headphones.
> 
> The fact that you listed "power delivery" separate from DAC and amp means you're either throwing around buzzwords haphazardly with no idea what they mean or you're actually suggesting that the literal electrical power source can somehow affect the sound which means you've gone so far down the snake oil rabbit hole there's no saving you.
> 
> Believe what you want, but don't make other people waste THEIR money on gear they literally will see no benefit from just because YOU love the placebo effect.


:I

You had two statements: Grado do not need amp because they are 32 ohms (unless you need coloration)

1) 32 Ohm is the impedance of the headphone. Voice coil construction, membran stiffness, membran material, dampings...even the cup...they all factor in the sensitivity for an electroacoustical transducer (it is not a resistance to simply use Ohm's law to calculate).

2) Amp as a "coloration". Which means - again - oversimplify things. Has enough power, then OK. That's about the 70-80's when the transistors came and suddenly we had the perfect amplifiers because they had power and help trendemous negative feedback they THD measuerement was super with a stable sine wave. Actually engieneers know much-much more about the topic...started with transient intermodulation distorsion from Otala (which is very basic knowledge nowadays but was esoteric back then), then correct use of feedback (role of the number of nested amplification stages), thermal instabilities in semiconductor circiuts (modulation of the signal through the warming up-cooling of the input capacitance of transistor/FET). I don't know...if you are interested start with some Nelson Pass white papers. If you wan't to go more deeper then maybe the distorsion management white papers from Audiopax (lot of math though). Actually cheap amplifiers distort the signal as much as a sloppy old tube amp, we just happen to measure a specific set of parameters and on those set of parameters they are probably better. In others much worst.

Bonus: every amplifier works in a way, that it modulates the power with signal, that's the output. To suggest that the quality of the power delivery has nothing to do with the percieved sound is...intresteing. Maybe no PSU then in amplifiers? Or PSU yes, but not that complex? How complex?

I am by trade an ee, I wrote my diplome on audio amplifier design. I have no business interest here and I do not make anyobody buy anything.


----------



## carboncopy

Luckyleo said:


> He did share kindly and nicely before being called out.  His response after being called out seemed reasonable given the situation....
> 
> Leo


Excpet what he wrote is not correct and I pointed this out. Without calling the person anything, or judging her/him. Which then he does. Oh well...


----------



## Roasty

Just pulled the trigger on a GS3000X. i really hope it is good. Have owned several Grados over the years but have sold each one.. am hoping the 3kX is a keeper!


----------



## ESL-1

Roasty said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a GS3000X. i really hope it is good. Have owned several Grados over the years but have sold each one.. am hoping the 3kX is a keeper!


Excellent choice that I am sure you will not regret.  I had the opportunity to have a pair on loan for a few days and they really did impress.  For me it is only a matter of time before I get my own.

Have a ball and remember that these like most phones will evolve as you accumulate play time.  After many years in retail audio I am a firm believer in break in.  

Keep us posted.


----------



## Luckyleo

Roasty said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a GS3000X. i really hope it is good. Have owned several Grados over the years but have sold each one.. am hoping the 3kX is a keeper!


Congratulations!  I bought mine on intro day.  Serial # 008.  I have zero regrets.  Best headphone I own...  Let us know your impressions!

Leo


----------



## tombrisbane

Roasty said:


> i really hope it is good.


Hope you they suit you!

I’m absolutely loving mine, they’ve combined everything I love about the GS3000e with just enough of the X series traits to create what I think is their ultimate headphone after three days.


----------



## oryan_dunn

KevinJB said:


> I haven’t heard they are discontinuing the Professional series, is this the case. It’s a shame if they are as the PS2000e is what I’m saving up for and aiming for when I retire.
> Kev





ESL-1 said:


> The weight surpringly was not the issue on the Grado end.  The last components they had they put into the older Chrome cups they had leftover from the PS1000 series and sold them as B stock for just under $2000, super deal but those are probably gone.
> 
> I like many I was scared off initially or at least worried in regard to the large metal cups weight.  When I finally had a friend’s PS1000 for week I found that my worries we’re for naught as once properly fitted and positioned I found the weight was not a factor unless you started to jump and dance around.
> This past weekend I spent a good part of the day listening to the PS2000e without any discomfort or fatigue.  The wider leather strap was also a good idea.
> ...



It looks like some of those PS2000e B stock are still available.
https://4ourears.com/products/b-stock-ps2000e


----------



## Snake0IL415

oryan_dunn said:


> It looks like some of those PS2000e B stock are still available.
> https://4ourears.com/products/b-stock-ps2000e


I really enjoyed the PS2000e when I heard it at CanJam Socal 2019. A part of me wants to pull the trigger on one of these but hesistent as I want to see what the "x" version will be like.


----------



## Snake0IL415

Does anyone know a good Grado mod/repair person? I have a few items Grados I want to get fitted with removable mini-xlr jacks. I worked with a great guy I met on Reddit, but he's been out of commission for awhile now. I can DIY it myself -- but with some of the higher end/vintage stuff I'm hesistent as I'm still a bit n00bish.


----------



## jonathan c

Snake0IL415 said:


> Does anyone know a good Grado mod/repair person? I have a few items Grados I want to get fitted with removable mini-xlr jacks. I worked with a great guy I met on Reddit, but he's been out of commission for awhile now. I can DIY it myself -- but with some of the higher end/vintage stuff I'm hesistent as I'm still a bit n00bish.


Ledzep, in this very thread, seems quite accomplished in this respect! 😀


----------



## jonathan c

Enjoyable, fun, satisfying!


----------



## Snake0IL415

carboncopy said:


> :I
> 
> You had two statements: Grado do not need amp because they are 32 ohms (unless you need coloration)
> 
> ...


Thank you for this - well written with some great information.


jonathan c said:


> Ledzep, in this very thread, seems quite accomplished in this respect! 😀


@ledzep any interest in doing some repairs/mods? or even some guidence on how to work with vintage RS-2 buttons?


----------



## peterinvan

tombrisbane said:


> Updated family photo
> 
> SR325 | SR325x | Hemp | GW100 v2
> RS2e | GH2 | RS-2X
> GS3000e | GS3000X | RS-1X


Impressive collection.

Do you grab different headphones depending on the music you are playing?


----------



## jonathan c

Snake0IL415 said:


> I really enjoyed the PS2000e when I heard it at CanJam Socal 2019. A part of me wants to pull the trigger on one of these but hesistent as I want to see what the "x" version will be like.


 …doubtful…😕


----------



## jonathan c

Besides fantastic weather / workout, it is this 👍 kind of day…


----------



## thebigcanman

For what its worth, there is a Melos SHA-1 on USAUDIOMART right now.

That is supposedly the original and the ultimate Grado headphone Amp available


----------



## Shane D (Oct 15, 2022)

Just trying my new G-Cush pads on my Hemp's today. Working through the new RHCP album. Pretty good!

The pads are Very different from the knock off's. They are so stiff that will never "hug" your ears tight, but I pushed them in a bit and am adjusting to the sound.
Super different from the stock pads as they basically put the driver right against your ear. I find that with the stock pads I have to lower the volume and even then the sound can be a little harsh/bright sonetimes. The BA pads are great on the Hemp, but they don't do anything better or different than the GH2's.

I am liking this sound now after I adjusted. I think tomorrow I will plug in the GH2's with their BA pads and the Hemps with these. My Violectric V220 takes two 1/4" plugs at once, so it will be a great tool for an all day comparison covering a wide range of music.
I LOVE this hobby!


----------



## ESL-1 (Oct 15, 2022)

Snake0IL415 said:


> I really enjoyed the PS2000e when I heard it at CanJam Socal 2019. A part of me wants to pull the trigger on one of these but hesistent as I want to see what the "x" version will be like.





thebigcanman said:


> For what its worth, there is a Melos SHA-1 on USAUDIOMART right now.
> 
> That is supposedly the original and the ultimate Grado headphone Amp available


I love mine and it loves Grados so my recommendation is high.  If anyone looks into it make sure it is without any issues, they were not the most rugged of build quality.

 The Melos does very well with a wide range of phones I have not just my Grados.  It is quite the ticket for my HP1000, HP2 though.

SHA-1 on bottom of rack, silver.


----------



## ESL-1

jonathan c said:


> Besides fantastic weather / workout, it is this 👍 kind of day…


Ah, I can hear it now….

Enjoy


----------



## ESL-1

jonathan c said:


> …doubtful…😕


I agree with @jonathan c, I really doubt there are currently any plans for a new PS series.   

I love my PS2000e and would highly recommend you grab a silver chrome B-stock PS2000e while you can.


----------



## ESL-1 (Oct 15, 2022)

Snake0IL415 said:


> I really enjoyed the PS2000e when I heard it at CanJam Socal 2019. A part of me wants to pull the trigger on one of these but hesistent as I want to see what the "x" version will be like.


See more regarding the PS2000e
in my response in agreeing with @jonathan c on the possibility of any new PS series.


----------



## jonathan c

I agree with @ESL-1: of the Grados that I have, the PS2000e is the best of the lot. Frequency range, tonality, soundstaging, dynamics are ‘tops’. The chrome-plated earcups seem heavy in my hand; but the deep headband distributes the headphone weight _very_ effectively. The B-stock in ‘4 our ears’ is well worth getting.


----------



## tombrisbane

The imaging/staging on the GS3000x is extremely precise, any variation from dead centre on vocals you clearly pickup - varying from track to track when I was playing a compilation album lol.  Thought I was going a little crazy until I tried a three track recording and vocals were consistently dead centre.


----------



## Snake0IL415

ESL-1 said:


> See more regarding the PS2000e
> in my response in agreeing with @jonathan c on the possibility of any new PS series.


Thanks y'all - checked out the prvious posts -- but why do we think Grado will not do an "x" version?


----------



## Sinister Whisperz (Oct 15, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> Why not try your 225x with a dedicated DAP? You might be even happier _before _your next Grado adventure purchase!


I'm all ears, do you have a recommendation of something that pairs well with Grados ? My new phone lacks a headphone jack so I need to do something.


----------



## jonathan c

Sinister Whisperz said:


> I'm all ears, do you have a recommendation of something that pairs well with Grados ? My new phone lacks a headphone jack so I need to do something.


If your budget can go up to $500, the FiiO M11S is highly recommended in a few places - including Head-Fi, under the auspices of @Ichos.


----------



## ESL-1

Snake0IL415 said:


> Thanks y'all - checked out the prvious posts -- but why do we think Grado will not do an "x" version?


Nothing concrete but a feeling.  Maybe the way the PS500e just sort of faded into gone and the way the PS2000e eventually faded away too.  Hope I'm wrong......


----------



## TheRealDz

This should be quite a week for me;  I have a PS500e and a GS3000e incoming.  I am eager to hear how they sound compared to my RS1x...


----------



## Snake0IL415

Combo of Grado Fan bOi + Schiit Volkvangr bOi -- lisenting to the Tone Poet Reissue of Coltrane's Blue Chain through my Schiit FV + sr325x with ZMF Auteur Lamb perf pads and it's quite magical. Horns are coming in nice and smooth - drums crisp. Very spacious - maybe it's the coffee + Sunday morning vibes influcing this... but my life is dope AF.


----------



## Snake0IL415

ESL-1 said:


> Nothing concrete but a feeling.  Maybe the way the PS500e just sort of faded into gone and the way the PS2000e eventually faded away too.  Hope I'm wrong......


Got ya - saw this on usaudiomart last night: https://www.usaudiomart.com/details/649904375-grado-professional-ps-2000e/
tempting ... but damn... I gotta save for Xmas shopping.


----------



## Stromen

I'm looking for a closed back headphone, and yes, apart from one specific model a couple of years ago, there's not much to be found in the Grado line-up. Still, when I was in the market for a headphone many years ago (8 or so?), I tried a couple different brands and Grado was by far the best sounding to my ears. I think it was a 325something, but really can't remember. But I do remember that I liked Grado the most and also remeber I compared with a AudioQuest Nighthawk, which was sounding bass heavy and dark. 
In the end I bought a AKP 271MKii, which turned out to be quite uncomfortable. Haven't used it much, and sold it.

Anyway, two questions: did the Grado sound change (much) since 8 years with the newer models? Also, what closed back headphones do Grado lovers usually have (if any?). Don't say that special edition Grado's!


----------



## Snake0IL415

Stromen said:


> I'm looking for a closed back headphone, and yes, apart from one specific model a couple of years ago, there's not much to be found in the Grado line-up. Still, when I was in the market for a headphone many years ago (8 or so?), I tried a couple different brands and Grado was by far the best sounding to my ears. I think it was a 325something, but really can't remember. But I do remember that I liked Grado the most and also remeber I compared with a AudioQuest Nighthawk, which was sounding bass heavy and dark.
> In the end I bought a AKP 271MKii, which turned out to be quite uncomfortable. Haven't used it much, and sold it.
> 
> Anyway, two questions: did the Grado sound change (much) since 8 years with the newer models? Also, what closed back headphones do Grado lovers usually have (if any?). Don't say that special edition Grado's!


Hard to recommend a closed back that has a similar tuning to Grados - I think the uniqueness, airy and dynamic sound profile that Grado delivers is derived from their very open design - I don’t know this to be a fact or from technical knowledge - just my best educated guess. 

I’m can share some closed-backs that I own and enjoy, but couldn’t say they sound like Grados. But here they are: 

Beyer DT770 250ohm - might be the closest to Grados.. nice (at times sibilant) highs and decent soundstage but def more intimate than most Grados. Also - 250ohm version pairs best with an OTL. 

Campfire Cascade - somewhat bass cannons - but was surprised by the imaging and sound stage. Would say they are anything like Grados. Very “smiley” tuning. 

ZMF Eikon - more mid/neutral focused versus Grados. Also - very amp dependent. Tube pairing is best to my ears - also makes sense due to the drivers 300ohm design. 

Not sure if this is helpful…. Also, I think it depends on which Grados you’re referring to. This are general comparisons to the overall Grado house sound - but to me, the OG tuning versus the recent x tuning is very different. I feel the new X tuning is warmer, better bass response, and a bit less airy and more intimate. OG tuning is more my jam - especially with the sr325s I have. Excited to compare my RS-2 buttons versus the e version I have.


----------



## Plautus001

Stromen said:


> I'm looking for a closed back headphone, and yes, apart from one specific model a couple of years ago, there's not much to be found in the Grado line-up. Still, when I was in the market for a headphone many years ago (8 or so?), I tried a couple different brands and Grado was by far the best sounding to my ears. I think it was a 325something, but really can't remember. But I do remember that I liked Grado the most and also remeber I compared with a AudioQuest Nighthawk, which was sounding bass heavy and dark.
> In the end I bought a AKP 271MKii, which turned out to be quite uncomfortable. Haven't used it much, and sold it.
> 
> Anyway, two questions: did the Grado sound change (much) since 8 years with the newer models? Also, what closed back headphones do Grado lovers usually have (if any?). Don't say that special edition Grado's!


Grados are unique and perhaps a closed back headphone is an opportunity to have a complimentary sound.

From my collection, I find the Drop Mr. Speakers Aeon Closed to be great goto after listening to my Grados. They are tunable as well, so it can be adjusted to your tastes.  The only caveat is they do require much more power than Grados and as a result they need an desktop amp to sound their best.


----------



## Stromen

That’s helpful, thanks! Will be auditioning some new Grady’s as well, as complementary to a closed back.


----------



## cirodts

I have a 325e and am delighted with it, does it sound fuller and fuller attached directly to my dap ibasso dx220 instead of my desktop gustard dac and burson has 160, grado sounds bad with external amps?


----------



## ESL-1 (Oct 16, 2022)

Snake0IL415 said:


> Got ya - saw this on usaudiomart last night: https://www.usaudiomart.com/details/649904375-grado-professional-ps-2000e/
> tempting ... but damn... I gotta save for Xmas shopping.


I certainly do not want to be a bad influence, the phones look to be in very good shape, price fair to slightly high. 

For anyone interested in this one for sale or currently owns an original black chrome PS2000e Formula F11 topcoat product for cars among many other uses is what you want to use to keep them gleaming and quickly takes care of what sometimes appears as oxidation on the black chrome finish.  This was not an issue with the standard chrome that was previously used on the PS1000e.  Simple solution especially handy to keep this high end performer looking the part.  Any questions just PM me.

Here again is the photo of my PS2000e showing the Formula F11.  They sell kits of it with great soft cloths and a lifetime supply.  Great for lens, plastic, anodized metal, painted metal, etc.


----------



## ESL-1 (Oct 16, 2022)

Plautus001 said:


> Grados are unique and perhaps a closed back headphone is an opportunity to have a complimentary sound.
> 
> From my collection, I find the Drop Mr. Speakers Aeon Closed to be great goto after listening to my Grados. They are tunable as well, so it can be adjusted to your tastes.  The only caveat is they do require much more power than Grados and as a result they need an desktop amp to sound their best.


The earlier Mr. Speakers TOTL Alpha Prime will work well in this capacity and it usually is in the range of $500 to a bit more second hand.  Retail in their day was $1,000.  I love the look and the finish and they really sound quite open for a closed back.  They also have an optional upgrade cable (VIVO) that really works well on it.  I have that cable but since getting a higher performing WireWorld cable I will be eventually look to sell the Mr. Speaker's VIVO upgrade cable I have.  It fits a number of Dan Clark models, both current and older and really makes a nice sonic improvement.


----------



## Plautus001

Stromen said:


> That’s helpful, thanks! Will be auditioning some new Grady’s as well, as complementary to a closed back.


On my desk, I use the Grado SR325X most often with solid state and my GS1000 with tubes.


----------



## Plautus001

cirodts said:


> I have a 325e and am delighted with it, does it sound fuller and fuller attached directly to my dap ibasso dx220 instead of my desktop gustard dac and burson has 160, grado sounds bad with external amps?


Grado sounds great with external amps!

Typically more detailed, better transients, and more control and body to bass.

The experience of others may vary.


----------



## Snake0IL415

ESL-1 said:


> The earlier Mr. Speakers TOTL Alpha Prime will work well in this capacity and it usually is in the range of $500 to a bit more second hand.  I love the look and the finish and they really sound quite open for a closed back.  They also have an upgrade cable that really works well on it.  I have that but since getting a higher performing WireWorld cable I will be eventually selling the Mr. Speaker's VIVO upgrade cable I have that fits a number of Dan Clark models and really makes a difference,


I love this can - was my office can for about 1.5 years. Loved it.


----------



## Plautus001 (Oct 16, 2022)

Stromen said:


> I'm looking for a closed back headphone, and yes, apart from one specific model a couple of years ago, there's not much to be found in the Grado line-up. Still, when I was in the market for a headphone many years ago (8 or so?), I tried a couple different brands and Grado was by far the best sounding to my ears. I think it was a 325something, but really can't remember. But I do remember that I liked Grado the most and also remeber I compared with a AudioQuest Nighthawk, which was sounding bass heavy and dark.
> In the end I bought a AKP 271MKii, which turned out to be quite uncomfortable. Haven't used it much, and sold it.
> 
> Anyway, two questions: did the Grado sound change (much) since 8 years with the newer models? Also, what closed back headphones do Grado lovers usually have (if any?). Don't say that special edition Grado's!


Forgot to mention...

An overlooked easy to drive vivid closed back is the Creative "live".

It is also available as the EMU walnut on Drop.  

Edit: Many reviews suggest the original live is not only less expensive, but better sounding too.

Don't let the inexpensive price fool you. Easy to drive even from a phone and nice clear sound.


----------



## cirodts

Plautus001 said:


> Grado sounds great with external amps!
> 
> Typically more detailed, better transients, and more control and body to bass.
> 
> The experience of others may vary.


what amps for 325e?


----------



## Plautus001

cirodts said:


> what amps for 325e?


An easy recommendation is the Schiit Asgard 3 as it never let's me down, but I have not listened the the 325e with tubes.

 I last listened to the SR325e with a JDS element in a store and I didn't like them as much as the SR225e


----------



## Shane D

Stromen said:


> I'm looking for a closed back headphone, and yes, apart from one specific model a couple of years ago, there's not much to be found in the Grado line-up. Still, when I was in the market for a headphone many years ago (8 or so?), I tried a couple different brands and Grado was by far the best sounding to my ears. I think it was a 325something, but really can't remember. But I do remember that I liked Grado the most and also remeber I compared with a AudioQuest Nighthawk, which was sounding bass heavy and dark.
> In the end I bought a AKP 271MKii, which turned out to be quite uncomfortable. Haven't used it much, and sold it.
> 
> Anyway, two questions: did the Grado sound change (much) since 8 years with the newer models? Also, what closed back headphones do Grado lovers usually have (if any?). Don't say that special edition Grado's!


I recently sold a set of head of headphones that I actually described as having a Grado type sound. They were made by Kennerton and sold through Underwood HiFi as the LSA HP-2's. Very good at mids and above with great separation. A Very nice headphone, but not what I was looking for in a closed back.
But if you want a closed back Grado, I think they come pretty close. They also share a lack of big bass, like a Grado.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Stromen said:


> Anyway, two questions: did the Grado sound change (much) since 8 years with the newer models? Also, what closed back headphones do Grado lovers usually have (if any?). Don't say that special edition Grado's!


1) Slightly but not substantially
2) I like the Final Audio Sonorous II or VI (I have both)  as a somewhat Grado-y closed back


----------



## Snake0IL415

Plautus001 said:


> An easy recommendation is the Schiit Asgard 3 as it never let's me down, but I have not listened the the 325e with tubes.
> 
> I last listened to the SR325e with a JDS element in a store and I didn't like them as much as the SR225e


A nice SS like the Asgard is a great pairing for the sr325.

I’ve paired my sr325 with my Wa6 and Schiit Volkvangr which has been really nice as well. 


Shane D said:


> I recently sold a set of head of headphones that I actually described as having a Grado type sound. They were made by Kennerton and sold through Underwood HiFi as the LSA HP-2's. Very good at mids and above with great separation. A Very nice headphone, but not what I was looking for in a closed back.
> But if you want a closed back Grado, I think they come pretty close. They also share a lack of big bass, like a Grado.


”They also share a lack of big bass, like a Grado.”

Dayumnnnnnn!!! But true. I think the X’s have improved bass from the previous versions.


----------



## Stromen

Great to see so many reactions! I'll try to audition 5 or so. I have a Flux Labs FA-22 incoming, let's see how that works out. When I ordered this unit, I thought I would end up with a Focal Elegia, purely based on user reviews.  
Usually I find headphones having too much bass. My speakers are Wilson Benesch Vector's, which aren't exactly bass heavy either. 


Also, comfort is very important, I don't like something pressing on my head. And I always buy new stuff. But again, some many great suggestions, thanks again!


----------



## hammersrocco (Oct 17, 2022)

Ok - here I am one more time, singing the same song... but with a new verse... 

Have posted in the past that the sr325x are the first Grados that I liked... mentioned that everything I tried below those in the Prestige line, just could not get into them...
I am still here because, I happened to like the 325x  A LOT.  In order to try the new X series drivers, along with the 325x also ordered the sr80x, with the same results as before... fine for some music, but either extremely piercing that I could not stand them with some music or a distinct lack of bass with other music... they went back into the box and was happy that at least had a success with the 325x...

On a whim,  ordered replacement pads for the sr80x - Geekria Comfort pads and installed them with the big opening outwards - that is most of the driver uncovered...

Hrrm - weird... I don't hate them now! Not as nice as the 325x, but not piercing anymore... and I think I hear more bass... basically, don't hate them now; trying them as my everyday "listen while working" cans. Given that sound is highly subjective, and the most important part of a scientific study is the sample size... I want to ask the general Grado group.

1.- Has anyone gone thru the same experience? Not sure if the same thing happens with ALL pads (Grado brand and otherwise) that uncover the whole driver... has anyone else gone from agreeing with me (piercing, lack of bass) on the shortcomings to agreeing with me on the effect of the open pads (actually kind of nice)?
2.- If so, is this something most sr80x owners do?
3.- If so, then why would Grado ship those with such unflattering pads?
4.- Could I expect the same with the sr125x or sr225x  - upgradeatis!   My upgradeatis sick self wants something further from the entry level!  hehe

Thanks for your time - do apologize if this doesn't make sense

v


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

hammersrocco said:


> Ok - here I am one more time, singing the same song... but with a new verse...
> 
> Have posted in the past that the sr325x are the first Grados that I liked... mentioned that everything I tried below those in the Prestige line, just could not get into them...
> I am still here because, I happened to like the 325x  A LOT.  In order to try the new X series drivers, along with the 325x also ordered the sr80x, with the same results as before... fine for some music, but either extremely piercing that I could not stand them with some music or a distinct lack of bass with other music... they went back into the box and was happy that at least had a success with the 325x...
> ...


1) I like the Shipibo pads on my RS1x for the same reason. Switching to fully over the ear pads helps to seal in those deep bass juices and tames the highs a bit. For most Grado models this is an appropriate adjustment. 

2) Pad swapping is a fundamental part of the Grado experience. Tally up what % of the posts on here are about pads. Some folks are going to tell you that you're "killing the Grado sound!!!!" And some folks (like me) are going to agree with your preferences. 

3) Why Grado does what it does is one of those mysteries of the universe that we may never know . . . like what happens after we die or why people listen to Nickelback. They sell tens of thousands of headphones every year and keep us talking about them 24-7 so they're onto something. 

4) I dont think you're going to notice much difference with any of the Prestige Series models, at least I dont. But they're cheap enough . . . so why not collect them all! 😁


----------



## majo123

hammersrocco said:


> Ok - here I am one more time, singing the same song... but with a new verse...
> 
> Have posted in the past that the sr325x are the first Grados that I liked... mentioned that everything I tried below those in the Prestige line, just could not get into them...
> I am still here because, I happened to like the 325x  A LOT.  In order to try the new X series drivers, along with the 325x also ordered the sr80x, with the same results as before... fine for some music, but either extremely piercing that I could not stand them with some music or a distinct lack of bass with other music... they went back into the box and was happy that at least had a success with the 325x...
> ...


I own and have owned a few grado, I own 80x and 325x ... I think out of the box the 80x were at times a bit piercing but either burn in or brain burn in has settled them , I think there fantastic cans for the price as anyone who knows me here know I have stated a few times....
Great cans and so are 325x


----------



## TheRealDz

Joaquin Dinero said:


> 1) I like the Shipibo pads on my RS1x for the same reason. Switching to fully over the ear pads helps to seal in those deep bass juices and tames the highs a bit. For most Grado models this is an appropriate adjustment.
> 
> 2) Pad swapping is a fundamental part of the Grado experience. Tally up what % of the posts on here are about pads. Some folks are going to tell you that you're "killing the Grado sound!!!!" And some folks (like me) are going to agree with your preferences.
> 
> ...


----------



## cirodts

I much prefer the 325e to the 325x for metal listening.


----------



## Zachik

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Why Grado does what it does is one of those mysteries of the universe that we may never know . . . like what happens after we die or why people listen to Nickelback.


LOVE it!!!


----------



## earmonger

majo123 said:


> I own and have owned a few grado, I own 80x and 325x ... I think out of the box the 80x were at times a bit piercing but either burn in or brain burn in has settled them , I think there fantastic cans for the price as anyone who knows me here know I have stated a few times....
> Great cans and so are 325x


I wasn't impressed with Geekria pads.  But the $2.99 knockoff L-cush from Ali works well for me.  

https://www.aliexpress.us/item/2251832322105702.html

If that link doesn't go through, it's the 
XRHYY Replacement Grado Headphone L Cushion. Bonus points if you can pronounce XRHYY in the original Klingon.  ​I have no idea why Grado reverted to flat pads when a few millimeters of foam vastly improves the sound.

BTW, to me there is a huge leap from the SR60 and SR80 to the SR125 (more spaciousness), and then another significant upgrade with the SR325 (more richness).


----------



## Plautus001

earmonger said:


> I wasn't impressed with Geekria pads.  But the $2.99 knockoff L-cush from Ali works well for me.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.us/item/2251832322105702.html
> 
> ...


I just ordered... I'll try them out fir the stabe


----------



## funkymartyn

Stromen said:


> I'm looking for a closed back headphone, and yes, apart from one specific model a couple of years ago, there's not much to be found in the Grado line-up. Still, when I was in the market for a headphone many years ago (8 or so?), I tried a couple different brands and Grado was by far the best sounding to my ears. I think it was a 325something, but really can't remember. But I do remember that I liked Grado the most and also remeber I compared with a AudioQuest Nighthawk, which was sounding bass heavy and dark.
> In the end I bought a AKP 271MKii, which turned out to be quite uncomfortable. Haven't used it much, and sold it.
> 
> Anyway, two questions: did the Grado sound change (much) since 8 years with the newer models? Also, what closed back headphones do Grado lovers usually have (if any?). Don't say that special edition Grado's!


Hi , I did see you mention the Focal elegia further on , this is the one I would have recommended.  Even better if at a good price.  I have loads of Grado and wanted a closed back.  So I picked up the Meze99  which are OK,  bit on the bass , but very comfy.  Then picked up new open box focal for £319.  And after few weeks breaking them in , fit and sounds I'm impressed.   Well worth hunting for.


----------



## dinkostinko

Is there any reason for me to spend $55 on the actual Grado G cushions when there are similar alternatives on Amazon for ~$20?  I can't imagine there's anything that can be done to a piece of foam like that to warrant that hefty of a price tag.


----------



## Shane D

dinkostinko said:


> Is there any reason for me to spend $55 on the actual Grado G cushions when there are similar alternatives on Amazon for ~$20?  I can't imagine there's anything that can be done to a piece of foam like that to warrant that hefty of a price tag.


I bought the cheap knock offs a few years ago at $10.00pr.
I bought the original G-Cush pads recently. About $90.00, landed, in Canada.
The G-Cush are super stiff around the top of the cone and on the back. I am hot and cold on the sound so far. I have been swapping headphones and pads.
They are very different from the cheapies I bought, which I never liked.

It is definitely a different pad. Is it great? Not sure yet.


----------



## Gippy

dinkostinko said:


> Is there any reason for me to spend $55 on the actual Grado G cushions when there are similar alternatives on Amazon for ~$20?  I can't imagine there's anything that can be done to a piece of foam like that to warrant that hefty of a price tag.



The official G-pads use 3 different foam densities, while the third-party ones use a single foam density. They sound drastically different.


----------



## majo123

dinkostinko said:


> Is there any reason for me to spend $55 on the actual Grado G cushions when there are similar alternatives on Amazon for ~$20?  I can't imagine there's anything that can be done to a piece of foam like that to warrant that hefty of a price tag.


This is subjective IMO .... everyone's ears are different shapes and sizes so depending on your ear and the density of foam will determine position, and intern determine sound of which again will come down to tastes... personally for me on the whole I have found stock ok but not always ...i have so far preferred stock on my X series but not so much on my e .


----------



## rocketron

dinkostinko said:


> Is there any reason for me to spend $55 on the actual Grado G cushions when there are similar alternatives on Amazon for ~$20?  I can't imagine there's anything that can be done to a piece of foam like that to warrant that hefty of a price tag.



As others have said the Grado pad uses 3 different grades of foam.
The cheap ones don’t.
The picture below is of a cheap pad on the left and a pad from earphonediy labs.
This pad uses 3 different types of foam or stiffer foam .
You can buy 3 pairs for the price of OG Grado pads.


----------



## rocketron

You can also buy the cheap pads and carry out the tape mod.
This is just wrapping black insulated tape around the bowl in order to make the foam stiffer.
Worth a try.


----------



## majo123

I do want to add that to buy F pads in the UK is a rediculous amount of money and Grado and there UK distributor should be ashamed of themselves ...
The cost in the U.S is still high but not as much as in the UK .
I understand it's a niche product but this really is extortionate.
https://www.grado.co.uk/accessories/replacement-cushion-f.html


----------



## rocketron

majo123 said:


> I do want to add that to buy F pads in the UK is a rediculous amount of money and Grado and there UK distributor should be ashamed of themselves ...
> The cost in the U.S is still high but not as much as in the UK .
> I understand it's a niche product but this really is extortionate.
> https://www.grado.co.uk/accessories/replacement-cushion-f.html



I would just buy Sennheiser HD414 pads and do the quarter mod.
You can even die them black if it matters to you.
Never bothered me having yellow pads.😀


----------



## majo123

rocketron said:


> I would just buy Sennheiser HD414 pads and do the quarter mod.
> You can even die them black if it matters to you.
> Never bothered me having yellow pads.😀


Or get someone in the U.S who's a trusted headfier friend to buy and ship which is exactly what I will be doing if ever needed ....your not milking this cow Grado


----------



## ESL-1

Gippy said:


> The official G-pads use 3 different foam densities, while the third-party ones use a single foam density. They sound drastically different.


100% the case, I only purchase original Grado pads.  As @Gippy states, major differences with aftermarket G cushions. Compare to a Grado G pad and they pretty much all fall short.  Listen for yourself to know.


----------



## MaiLam

majo123 said:


> I do want to add that to buy F pads in the UK is a rediculous amount of money and Grado and there UK distributor should be ashamed of themselves ...
> The cost in the U.S is still high but not as much as in the UK .
> I understand it's a niche product but this really is extortionate.
> https://www.grado.co.uk/accessories/replacement-cushion-f.html



I got a pair of F’s from them for about £22 less than a year ago. To have more than doubled the price is pretty shameless


----------



## majo123

MaiLam said:


> I got a pair of F’s from them for about £22 less than a year ago. To have more than doubled the price is pretty shameless


I thought I had seen them cheaper at the beginning of issue....


----------



## dinkostinko

rocketron said:


> As others have said the Grado pad uses 3 different grades of foam.
> The cheap ones don’t.
> The picture below is of a cheap pad on the left and a pad from earphonediy labs.
> This pad uses 3 different types of foam or stiffer foam .
> You can buy 3 pairs for the price of OG Grado pads.


makes sense! thanks for the photos


----------



## joseph69

ESL-1 said:


> 100% the case, I only purchase original Grado pads.


+1


----------



## paraphernalia

ESL-1 said:


> 100% the case, I only purchase original Grado pads.  As @Gippy states, major differences with aftermarket G cushions. Compare to a Grado G pad and they pretty much all fall short.  Listen for yourself to know.



The Geekria "G" pads look like Gs but are way closer to the ear. They are very comfy but they sound more like an F pad or Shipibo pads. That doesn't have to be bad but do not expect the knock-off G-pads to sound like the original ones.


----------



## JaquesGelee

My last diy Grado for now. Enjoy music 🎧🎶👌🏻


----------



## TheRealDz

JaquesGelee said:


> My last diy Grado for now. Enjoy music 🎧🎶👌🏻



1)  Which drivers did you use?

2)  How do they sound???


----------



## jlaseter

paraphernalia said:


> The Geekria "G" pads look like Gs but are way closer to the ear. They are very comfy but they sound more like an F pad or Shipibo pads. That doesn't have to be bad but do not expect the knock-off G-pads to sound like the original ones.



Agreed. I've found in general that the closer a pad puts the driver to your ear, the stronger the bass. The official Grado G pads will tend to suck out bass, so headphones that ship with them tend to have stronger bass frequencies to compensate.

I did a pad comparison of 7 Grado headphones, each with Grado G pads, knockoff (non-layered) G pads which sit closer to the ear (as the Geekria mentioned do), and an interesting large Geekria "flat" the size of a G pad.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/com...igurations-grado-others.964840/#post-17138899

I preferred the official G pads almost universally, unless looking for more bass at the expense of soundstage.


----------



## JaquesGelee

TheRealDz said:


> 1)  Which drivers did you use?
> 
> 2)  How do they sound???


1) 37 Ohm 40mm DD like Hemp.

2) With F Pads approximately like the Hemp.


----------



## Luckyleo

Hey now!

Just wanted to throw my thoughts about "pad rolling" with Grados.  I currently have 8 different Grados ranging from SR80 to GS3000X. I've spent a lot of money on 3rd party pads of all variants (G, F, L,).  When all is said and done, I've come to the conclusion that for ME, it's best when I stick to genuine Grado pads AND use the pad style that came with each individual headphone from the factory.  I know many of you (most of you??) may disagree with me, but I keep coming back to the factory standards.  I feel like I'm getting the most out each headphone as Grado intended.......

YMMV!

Leo


----------



## Sinister Whisperz

JaquesGelee said:


> 1) 37 Ohm 40mm DD like Hemp.
> 
> 2) With F Pads approximately like the Hemp.


Are the drivers from EDL? I'm debating doing a diy build but I'm not sure of aftermarket driver quality/sound.


----------



## ESL-1

Luckyleo said:


> Hey now!
> 
> Just wanted to throw my thoughts about "pad rolling" with Grados.  I currently have 8 different Grados ranging from SR80 to GS3000X. I've spent a lot of money on 3rd party pads of all variants (G, F, L,).  When all is said and done, I've come to the conclusion that for ME, it's best when I stick to genuine Grado pads AND use the pad style that came with each individual headphone from the factory.  I know many of you (most of you??) may disagree with me, but I keep coming back to the factory standards.  I feel like I'm getting the most out each headphone as Grado intended.......
> 
> ...


I totally agree with your assessment, every bit of it......


----------



## hammersrocco (Oct 19, 2022)

jlaseter said:


> Agreed. I've found in general that the closer a pad puts the driver to your ear, the stronger the bass. The official Grado G pads will tend to suck out bass, so headphones that ship with them tend to have stronger bass frequencies to compensate.
> 
> I did a pad comparison of 7 Grado headphones, each with Grado G pads, knockoff (non-layered) G pads which sit closer to the ear (as the Geekria mentioned do), and an interesting large Geekria "flat" the size of a G pad.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/com...igurations-grado-others.964840/#post-17138899
> ...



Thanks for that post - gives me an entry for my follow up - tried a different type of Geekrias - the ones that kind of look like Grado's L Cushions... and definitely a degradation - wen't back to the ones I bought first, open, no cup shape. So, it is a combination of factors IMHO

- Closeness to the ear
- AND open cushions

So my next move is to go for Grado's F Cushions - thinking it will be worthwhile. Sure, if I do that I will have spent in cushions half the price of the sr80x in cushions, but given the experience, is worth it - otherwise it would mean I wasted the price of the sr80x - NOW, I am using them! Not a waste anymore 

v


----------



## Shane D

ESL-1 said:


> 100% the case, I only purchase original Grado pads.  As @Gippy states, major differences with aftermarket G cushions. Compare to a Grado G pad and they pretty much all fall short.  Listen for yourself to know.


Pretty much agree with one exception: Beautiful Audio pads.

I hated the L-pads as they hurt my right ear, for some reason.
The knock off G-cush are very comfortable, but sounded weird.
I bought the Shipibo's which I don't care for. They are stiff enough that they keep the drivers too far from my ears. And they cost a lot more than the G-Cush pads. If you are looking at the Shipibo, just spend a bit more and get the BA pads.

The G-cush pads look like crap. They look like B-model pads. If I had paid $2.5K (in Canadian bucks) and got a GS/PS headphone with these pads, I would have been less than impressed.
They are very stiff and keep the drivers away from your ears, but not as badly as the Shipibo's. However the headphones will fall off my head very easily as there is no tight fit. And I have bent the headband repeatedly.
The sound does seem "bigger" as the sound kind of bounces around in the big cup. And it does reduce bass noticeably. After comparing the Hemp's with the G-Cush against the GH2's with BA pads, for a short time, my initial reactions are: The GH2 combo sounds deeper and bassier. The Hemp's sounded more open and had more high end. That was both out of a Violectric V220. With this setup, the GH2's needed just a touch more volume to even up.
Just for giggles I plugged the Hemp combo into my iFi Pro iCAN with a jolt of bass boost. Very nice!

Just as a last note, when I used the F-pads for a few hours they started to hurt my ear. Kind of like the L-Cush used to, but more of the ear?

Just my Grado rambling as I am in the middle of a Grado week that includes two headphones, three sets of pads and four amps.


----------



## jlaseter (Oct 19, 2022)

hammersrocco said:


> Thanks for that post - gives me an entry for my follow up - tried a different type of Geekrias - the ones that kind of look like Grado's L Cushions... and definitely a degradation - wen't back to the ones I bought first, open, no cup shape. So, it is a combination of factors IMHO
> 
> - Closeness to the ear
> - AND open cushions
> ...



Glad you found the F's to your liking!

I probably need to grab a set, as some of the images I've seen show them to be distinct from the TTVJ flats I bought around 10 or so years ago. Or perhaps at least closer to the TTVJ deluxe I picked up more recently (no "dimples" and the denser part of the foam is the other side of the pad).


----------



## iFi audio

Shane D said:


> Just for giggles I plugged the Hemp combo into my iFi Pro iCAN with a jolt of bass boost. Very nice!


Thanks and enjoy


----------



## UntilThen

Grado GH1 on Odyssey - Jennifer Warnes Bird On A Wire. Pure Eargasm.  How could I put away GH1 for weeks. months while I indulged in Susvara.


----------



## Rebel Chris

Lovely combo. Where can you buy a Ultrasonic Studio amp?


----------



## UntilThen

Rebel Chris said:


> Lovely combo. Where can you buy a Ultrasonic Studio amp?



Hi Chris, the link is here.
https://ultrasonicstudios.org/odyssey/

Various models but what I have are Odyssey and Oblivion. I'll be getting a Telemachus next April 2023.


----------



## Gippy

Who's going to Toronto AudioFest this weekend? Last year was a disappointment because Grado was a no-show. But this time they took out a full-page ad in the program so hopefully the entire X-series lineup is there including the GS3000x.


----------



## ESL-1

Shane D said:


> Pretty much agree with one exception: Beautiful Audio pads.
> 
> I hated the L-pads as they hurt my right ear, for some reason.
> The knock off G-cush are very comfortable, but sounded weird.
> ...


I have and like the Beautiful Audio hybrid on my GH2 and like the results, looks, comfort & sound.  my only exception.


----------



## Shane D

Gippy said:


> Who's going to Toronto AudioFest this weekend? Last year was a disappointment because Grado was a no-show. But this time they took out a full-page ad in the program so hopefully the entire X-series lineup is there including the GS3000x.


I am jealous! I would love to fly up to Montreal or Toronto and catch a headphone show. There is nothing east of Montreal that carries nice headphones.


----------



## Sinister Whisperz

Okay, now that I am addicted to the Grado sound and need a fix, what is the sweet spot in the Prestige line? I have 225x, is there an E series model worth a listen? Should I just  go up the line to Hemps or RS1 instead?


----------



## Luckyleo

Well, I'm biased (aren't we all).  I would recommend that you wait, save up, and get the GS3000x.  If you like the Grado house sound, I would think you would love these as well.  However, it is a lot of $$.  RS1 or RS2 (X series) would be a great improvement over what you have....

Good luck!

Leo


----------



## ledzep

JaquesGelee said:


> My last diy Grado for now. Enjoy music 🎧🎶👌🏻


Nice looking cups


----------



## Lemondante

I wanna see the measurements of rs1x and gs3000x, anyone has them?


----------



## peterinvan (Oct 21, 2022)

I just got these from Amazon for my SR325is.  Much more comfortable than Grado G or F pads.  Much warmer bass.  Mids a bit recessed, and treble clear and bright without sibilance.

They have an unusual rectangular cut out and small opening over the driver.  All one density foam (not scratchy).

Happy 

Geekria Comfort Foam Replacement Ear Pads for GRADO PS1000, GS1000i, RS1i, RS2i, SR325IS Headphones Ear Cushions, Headset Earpads, Ear Cups Repair Parts (Black)​


----------



## Plautus001

peterinvan said:


> I just got these from Amazon for my SR325is.  Much more comfortable than Grado G or F pads.  Much warmer bass.  Mids a bit recessed, and treble clear and bright without sibilance.
> 
> They have an unusual rectangular cut out and small opening over the driver.  All one density foam (not scratchy).
> 
> ...


Do you have a picture 📷?


----------



## peterinvan

Plautus001 said:


> Do you have a picture 📷?


See my edit above.  The Amazon page has good pictures.


----------



## Gippy

Had a great time at the Grado booth at Toronto AudioFest! They have 12 headphones on demo:

Prestige X: All models except the SR125x (SR 60x/80x/225x/325x)
Reference X: Both the RS1x and RS2x
Statement X: Both the GS1000x and GS3000x
Older models: Hemp/GH3/GS3000e/PS2000e
My thoughts on each one, along with more pics, will be in a later post!


----------



## Plautus001

Gippy said:


> Had a great time at the Grado booth at Toronto AudioFest! They have 12 headphones on demo:
> 
> Prestige X: All models except the SR125x (SR 60x/80x/225x/325x)
> Reference X: Both the RS1x and RS2x
> ...


Awesome, can't wait!


----------



## jonathan c

Laurel Mountains ‘audio loft’ this weekend 😀:          

[Another reminder that the HeadAmp Gilmore Lite II + Golden Reference PSU is a _wonderfully matched_ amplifier for Grado headphones, period - PS500e this evening.]


----------



## ledzep

For those who like to mix it up a bit and pad roll, try out the Yaxi pads on the 80x's ( may be good for others as well ) not the Yaxi pads for the grado but the ones for the Koss porta pro as they are slightly smaller but do fit ok and make the part covering the driver thinner than stock pads and Yaxi grado pads and create a slight concave over the driver, very comfortable and the results are very good, low end is tight and punchy with no bleed into the mids, vocals clear and top end good as well, a surprisingly good little mod for those interested 👍


----------



## rocketron

ledzep said:


> For those who like to mix it up a bit and pad roll, try out the Yaxi pads on the 80x's ( may be good for others as well ) not the Yaxi pads for the grado but the ones for the Koss porta pro as they are slightly smaller but do fit ok and make the part covering the driver thinner than stock pads and Yaxi grado pads and create a slight concave over the driver, very comfortable and the results are very good, low end is tight and punchy with no bleed into the mids, vocals clear and top end good as well, a surprisingly good little mod for those interested 👍



Thanks for this.
These look identical too the Sennheiser HD414 pads.

Just did a search and the Yaxi pads £11.80 on Amazon.
Search Sennheiser HD414 pads and there £5.00 from Sennheiser + £4.90 shipping.

So guess which one I bought 👍😀


----------



## ledzep (Oct 22, 2022)

rocketron said:


> Thanks for this.
> These look identical too the Sennheiser HD414 pads.
> 
> Just did a search and the Yaxi pads £11.80 on Amazon.
> ...


Yeah as you know I originally bought the Yaxi ones for the Koss I was modding, would be interesting to know if there is a difference between them both on the grados.


----------



## rocketron

ledzep said:


> Yeah as you know I originally bought the Yaxi ones for the Koss I was modding, would be interesting to know if there is a deference between them both on the grados.



When I receive them I shall post photos.

I would think they’re very similar if not identical.
I have always found the Senns pads to be a better quality foam.
They seem softer and they last a very long time.

I used them all the time on my Grado HF1.
Like you said they slightly indent towards the middle of the driver.
They’re firmer on the outer edge compared to the Grado standard pads.
This might change the sound a little.

Definitely worth trying.👍


----------



## rocketron

I also use the Grado donut pads in reverse on the modded Senns PX100.
Standard Grado pads fit as well.


----------



## Plautus001

I still don't understand why the original GS1000 doesn't get any notice around here...

I was watching Rodger Water"s Us + Them first using my favorite combo of the SR325X and Asgard 3... which was awesome and thunderous...

However, when I switched to the GS1000 there was way more detail and still good bass.

Note - the GS1000 needs much more power than the SR325X... from "6" to :3" on the dial.


----------



## Gippy

Plautus001 said:


> I still don't understand why the original GS1000 doesn't get any notice around here...



If memory serves, it was released in the second half of 2006.  Then in early 2007, the i-series models were launched including the GS1000i. So the original GS1000 was on the market for less than a year. What makes it more confusing is that the GS1000i's lettering is simply "GS1000". There won't be much talk about a discontinued model that's over 15 years old and that few people own.


----------



## ledzep

Snake0IL415 said:


> Does anyone know a good Grado mod/repair person? I have a few items Grados I want to get fitted with removable mini-xlr jacks. I worked with a great guy I met on Reddit, but he's been out of commission for awhile now. I can DIY it myself -- but with some of the higher end/vintage stuff I'm hesistent as I'm still a bit n00bish.


Sorry late reply just seen this, they will take mini XLR but the working area is right and you have to make a considerable larger hole for the XLR jack. The standard hole is around 2mm on the grados hence why some use 2.5mm mono sockets as they just push in, I prefer 3.5 and just use a diamond file gently to get a snug fit, the 3.5 are a bit more robust ( I've hated 2.5mm after an incident with a AK240 years ago ) Now if your putting mini xlrs in aluminium housings no problem, just mill out the hole, but with woods they are delicate and depending on which way the grain runs you could end up splitting them, for me personally and I'll take apart pretty much anything whatever the cost, I'd give it a miss as it's more hassle than it's worth just to get an alternative connection and in the future who knows you might want to sell them and some people like the grados as stock so you can reverse the mod and go back to fully wired with the holes only being marginally bigger, but with the XLR you've got great big holes to fill, although you could use the lower half of a grado cable to fill them 🤣( sorry tow rope cable joke ). In a nutshell 2.5/3.5 are easier and neater and reversible and achieve the same desired result. Remember the 3 rules,
1. Don't get high on your own supply.
2. Don't cross the streams.
3. Dont split the woods.


----------



## headfry (Oct 23, 2022)

MaiLam said:


> Borrowing a friend’s Mojo 2 and genuinely can’t hear a difference between it and an Apple USB-C adaptor, going to the RS1x. I’ll have a play with the cross feed modes but I was expecting at least some sort of noticeable difference


For me there's an enormous difference in sq between the two - night and day - the connecting cable can make a very big difference as well. Perhaps the Mojo2's sound isn't your best fit soundwise; it is for me.


----------



## Strat1117 (Oct 23, 2022)

I freely acknowledge that I am much more well versed in things Sennheiser than I am in things Grado, but after a month with the RS-1e (I am aware that this is not a universal favorite among the Grado _Illuminati_), I believe I’m starting to get it. (Once upon a time I owned a pair of SR-60, which I managed to leave on an LIRR train never to be seen again, and I also had an original RS-2, long gone, which I sold because I could never get them to sound as good as my Sennheiser 580’s - although, in retrospect, it was more likely an amplifier mismatch than a headphone problem. Live and learn. Anyway, I don’t count either of those prior Grado experiences as having really taught me much if anything.)

The last ten pages of this thread have been very informative (except for the part where the one guy told the other guy he wasn’t having fun right and the other guy got all petulant and they both pulled out their slide rules and started going at each other like two eighth grade girls, but that’s the interwebs for you - if you listen to music without a slide rule, you’re eventually gonna get flamed by some alleged ‘engineer’ with a BIG slide rule complex.)

Anyway, one of the things I _like_ about the Grados is the captive wire - simply for the fact that eliminates one more variable for me to worry about. Grado decided for me, and presumably included the very same cable they used to voice the headphone. That’s good enough for me (and, yes, I _am_ a cable believer from way back - most of my main system is wired with MIT which cost more than a new pair of RS-1s, even pre-owned; so my observation is purely a welcome relief from responsibility, not an anti-cable thing).  My reptilian brain especially likes that they provide an extension cable made of the same stuff, since my spot on the couch is about 13 feet from the amp, which means I need >15ft of cable for comfort, and mixing and matching wire can lead to unpredictable results. I _don’t _like that the earcups spin around freely - good for comfort and fit, no doubt, but it forces me to be careful about over-twisting the captive cable. It seems like the same thing could be accomplished by allowing 360 degrees of twist with a stop to keep it from going to 720 or 1440, no? Minor quibble at best.

More importantly, I am intrigued by the conversation about pad rolling. Although in order to get acclimated, I listened with a $13.99 pair of Vever jumbo pads (which are very nicely made and reasonably comfortable), I did not resize that the oem G-Cush pads employ multiple densities. That will surely affect the sound signature and bears further examination, although it sounds like they may do the opposite of what I’d want, which is to warm them up a tad and to bring out the bottom a little more, while retaining all of that that glorious ‘you are there’ presence and detail.  Maybe that’s what the Statement and Professionsl Series are for, but I’m old enough to remember when the RS-1 was TOTL, and I still think of it (nostalgically) in that light. Or, maybe I just need a pair of Dekoni sheepskins - Dekoni’s graph certainly makes it appear as if the sheepskins provide a big bass boost, almost scarily so.

All that being said, I am currently enjoying the RS-1e’s very much totally stock - L pads and all, just the way the Grado boys intended - plugged into the low impedance jack of my OG Burson HA-160.  The natural musical warmth of this 10+ year old amp (missing from their newer products, imho), seems to be a perfect match for these Grados (the high output jack works wonders with the Senn 650’s, so maybe I just dig this amp), but I am sitting here listening to a recently released Keith Jarrett solo album streaming on Spotify from my iMac through a not particularly fancy Audioengine D2 wireless upsampling dac (not exactly hi-res), and I feel totally immersed. I am onstage, standing right next to a Steinway grand piano. Couldn’t be any happier.

And that’s enough rambling for this morning.

YMMV, just my $.03, etc., _ad nauseum_

Enjoy!!


----------



## headfry (Oct 23, 2022)

Good post. As far as being a cable "believer", it is obvious to me that cables can sound different and that many generic/low cost cables sound clearly inferior to certain others. What I've come to believe is that for some users, given that the equipment is up to showing the difference is that the difference that the sound improvement some cables can make goes against their value system or that for them the difference isn't worth the cost. Mainly the former I suspect, but everyone is entitled to their own judgement when it comes to their passion.

Life is too short to argue.


----------



## Strat1117 (Oct 23, 2022)

headfry said:


> good post. As far as being a cable "believer", it is obvious to me that cables can sound different and that many generic/low cost cables sound clearly inferior to certain others. What I've come to believe is that for some users, given that the equipment is up to showing the difference is that the difference that the sound improvement some cables can make goes against the value system of some or that the difference isn't worth the cost. Mainly the former I suspect, but everyone is entitled to their own judgement when it comes to their passion.
> 
> Life is too short to argue.


Thanks,

I most assuredly do NOT wish to ignite yet another cable flame war, but I definitely agree with you that it is economics, not ‘science’, that primarily fuels the invariably unduly heated debate. I also completely agree that the prices of some (most) high end cables are manifestly ridiculous. That is not, however, the same as saying that cables don’t matter. They clearly do. The real question is whether or not the cable in question is worth the price of admission, and that can only be decided by the individual buyer. A guy with a pair of $4000 Utopias might rightly think a set of $500 cables is worth it for the incremental improvement he hears on his highly resolving cans. A different guy, with a pair of $199 Beats would almost certainly (and just as rightly) disagree.

Anyway, back on topic, I for one am happy that Grado has chosen to take that decision out of my hands. Even in its best light, cable matching is often a slippery and unpredictable slope (unless you are convinced that wires make no contribution to the sound, in which case you are blissfully free of this particular ‘burden’).

Plus, reasonable minds may differ and all that first day of law school stuff.

‘Nuff said.

YMMV, just my $.03, etc., _ad nauseum_


----------



## rocketron

Strat1117 said:


> I freely acknowledge that I am much more well versed in things Sennheiser than I am in things Grado, but after a month with the RS-1e (I am aware that this is not a universal favorite among the Grado _Illuminati_), I believe I’m starting to get it. (Once upon a time I owned a pair of SR-60, which I managed to leave on an LIRR train never to be seen again, and I also had an original RS-2, long gone, which I sold because I could never get them to sound as good as my Sennheiser 580’s - although, in retrospect, it was more likely an amplifier mismatch than a headphone problem. Live and learn. Anyway, I don’t count either of those prior Grado experiences as having really taught me much if anything.)
> 
> The last ten pages of this thread have been very informative (except for the part where the one guy told the other guy he wasn’t having fun right and the other guy got all petulant and they both pulled out their slide rules and started going at each other like two eighth grade girls, but that’s the interwebs for you - if you listen to music without a slide rule, you’re eventually gonna get flamed by some alleged ‘engineer’ with a BIG slide rule complex.)
> 
> ...



Pleased you’re enjoying your Grado.
Welcome too the more mid forward club and less dark side.😀
Only joking.
I’m a Grado and Senns fan as well.

You could look into after market rod blocks.
These are made of Ali and can stop the cups from twisting around and around and around .
This is one of the causes of the cable twist  kink on the stock cables.

I too still think of the RS1 as a totl Grado.

I remember your Burson amp as I had one.
Absolutely nothing wrong with that at all.
Just because it’s slightly older doesn’t mean anything.
Newer is not always best.

Enjoy the journey of pad rolling.
Everyone has their own take on what works.
All that matters is what you enjoy.

I even use after market leather pads on HD800s and thats considered a complete no go by the Senns elite.
Still my ears my enjoyment.

Enjoy.


----------



## MaiLam

headfry said:


> For me there's an enormous difference in sq between the two - night and day - the connecting cable can make a very big difference as well. Perhaps the Mojo2's sound isn't your best fit soundwise; it is for me.


Oh on the contrary, I’d say I was a fan of the Mojo 2 - it was as good as Apple’s adaptor


----------



## Strat1117 (Oct 23, 2022)

rocketron said:


> Pleased you’re enjoying your Grado.
> Welcome too the more mid forward club and less dark side.😀
> Only joking.
> I’m a Grado and Senns fan as well.
> ...


Thanks!  I agree with virtually every word of your post. Just for clarity - I am certainly not apologizing for the fact that my amp is getting ready to celebrate its 12th birthday, I’m bemoaning the fact that, to me, the newer Burson models I’ve heard, starting with the already discontinued Conductor V2+, have lost some of the old ‘magic’.  I’ve been in the audio hobby for 50+ years, although until recently I always put headphones in the category of ‘accessories’ and didn’t pay them all that much attention, especially amplification.  That’s my bad. But I’m not ‘stuck’ with the HA-160, I actively sought it out, primarily for my 650’s, which is a match made in heaven (Burson used the 650 as a primary reference in designing it, I have read), and I am thrilled that it also works a treat with the RS-1e’s.

Enjoy!!


----------



## BobG55 (Oct 24, 2022)

Strat1117 said:


> Thanks!  I agree with virtually every word of your post. Just for clarity - I am certainly apologizing for the fact that my amp is getting ready to celebrate its 12th birthday, I’m bemoaning the fact that, to me, the newer Burson models I’ve heard, starting with the already discontinued Conductor V2+, have lost some of the old ‘magic’.  I’ve been in the audio hobby for 50+ years, although until recently I always put headphones in the category of ‘accessories’ and didn’t pay them all that much attention, especially amplification.  That’s my bad. But *I’m not ‘stuck’ with the HA-160, I actively sought it ou*t, *primarily for my 650’s, which is a match made in heaven* (Burson used the 650 as a primary reference in designing it, I have read), and I am thrilled that it also works a treat with the RS-1e’s.
> 
> Enjoy!!


I concur, 100%.  (_see my signature)_


----------



## pbui44

If anyone wants a Grado to use on their 4.4mm-balanced DAP/amp section, then here is one that is slightly used for $190 USD, plus $20 USD for shipping to AU/UK/US:

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/alessandro-x-grado-sr80x-4-4mm-balanced.35055/


----------



## rocketron

pbui44 said:


> If anyone wants a Grado to use on their 4.4mm-balanced DAP/amp section, then here is one that is slightly used for $190 USD, plus $20 USD for shipping to AU/UK/US:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/alessandro-x-grado-sr80x-4-4mm-balanced.35055/


👍


----------



## Snake0IL415

ledzep said:


> Sorry late reply just seen this, they will take mini XLR but the working area is right and you have to make a considerable larger hole for the XLR jack. The standard hole is around 2mm on the grados hence why some use 2.5mm mono sockets as they just push in, I prefer 3.5 and just use a diamond file gently to get a snug fit, the 3.5 are a bit more robust ( I've hated 2.5mm after an incident with a AK240 years ago ) Now if your putting mini xlrs in aluminium housings no problem, just mill out the hole, but with woods they are delicate and depending on which way the grain runs you could end up splitting them, for me personally and I'll take apart pretty much anything whatever the cost, I'd give it a miss as it's more hassle than it's worth just to get an alternative connection and in the future who knows you might want to sell them and some people like the grados as stock so you can reverse the mod and go back to fully wired with the holes only being marginally bigger, but with the XLR you've got great big holes to fill, although you could use the lower half of a grado cable to fill them 🤣( sorry tow rope cable joke ). In a nutshell 2.5/3.5 are easier and neater and reversible and achieve the same desired result. Remember the 3 rules,
> 1. Don't get high on your own supply.
> 2. Don't cross the streams.
> 3. Dont split the woods.


Great advice  I really wanted to go the mini-XLR route due to most of my good cables being mini-xlr, but what you say makes total sense.. and is what I expereinced when doing a mini-xlr mod for my SR325s -- was a PITA to make it fit. 
I actually decided to get send them to Grado and have them professionally fixed. These vintage buttons don't come up often and I would hate to ruin them. I do have a set of RS-2e - maybe I'll do the 3.5 removable cable mod on them to get my feet wet in the world of modding Graods - thanks again~!


----------



## Gippy

My full Grado @ Toronto AudioFest review will be up soon. I'm just waiting for the shop to open because I decided to buy something! You'll find out soon enough 

I brought a scale with me, as I wanted to know exactly how much heavier the GS3000x was compared to the GS3000e. The scale showed about a 10g variance as I lifted the cable. The GS3000e weighs 330-340g, while the GS3000x weighs 400-410g. So a ~20% weight increase from the metal. You can see how the metal forms the inner part of the cup in the attached picture. I also  weighed the PS2000e and it came in at a monster 530-540g.

Also, I forgot to weigh the GS1000x but wow it felt _light_. Felt lighter than the SR325x, which was 280g. Probably about the same weight as the old GS2000e, which was 270g.


----------



## tombrisbane

Gippy said:


> The GS3000e weighs 330-340g, while the GS3000x weighs 400-410g. So a ~20% weight increase from the metal. You can see how the metal forms the inner part of the cup in the attached picture.



Didn’t realise they were that much more, haven’t really noticed it while wearing but they do seem to drop down a little more overtime so that might explain it!


----------



## ESL-1

tombrisbane said:


> Didn’t realise they were that much more, haven’t really noticed it while wearing but they do seem to drop down a little more overtime so that might explain it!


Fine tuning in placement of the pads on your ears and the clamping pressure.  I find that quite a number of different phones can be just as sensitive. (Not news to most but always worth repeating)

 I can wear my PS2000e for hours.  Not light but the newer wider headband really helps distribute any sense of weight.  “Don’t do any toe touching” with those on your head.  No complaints here, I love them.

Have Fun


----------



## tombrisbane

ESL-1 said:


> Fine tuning in placement of the pads on your ears and the clamping pressure.



Yeah - I’m thinking of getting something to put around the bottom of the position I like them in (not sure what would work though 🧐). It does make quite a difference moving them around.


----------



## SpeckledJim

Hi all,

been reading this thread for a while and really appreciate what a positive and friendly place Grado-land seems to be! Almost complete absence of the kinds of jiggly arguments that often dominate online forums. Must be linked to how happy Grado headphones make everyone feel?!

I got my first Grado (SR60) about 10 years ago and immediately loved the sound (and also the comfort - more on that in a sec). I also got some GR8e’s which don’t seem to get mentioned much at all, although I recognise this is the ‘full-size’ headphone section. For a while I had some SR325e’s but I never got on with them in the same way - found them tiring to wear/listen to, so sold those.

Anyway, at the beginning of the year, after seeing some of the rave reviews, I got a pair of Hemps. (Unfortunately the lame UK variant with the ‘vegan’ headband - i.e. the thin bit of plastic, not the padded leather) Really loved the sound out of the box but I was a bit surprised to find them way less comfortable than the ol’ reliable SR60s which just had the stock S-cush pads. And so began what I can see now is the practically mandatory pad experimentation. For what it’s worth to someone else out there on this journey, these are my findings (spoiler alert - there is a happy ending!):

*F-cush* (aka stock flats): really like the immediate, punchy, full sound but I don’t find them as comfortable as I’d like. They’re okay but something about the scratchiness of the foam and the pressure points on the ears just doesn’t lend itself to extended listening.
*Geekria G-Cush* (aka bowls): I quite liked the airiness but I realised when I switched back to F that the bass had been lacking. Also didn’t find them at all comfortable as all the pressure seemed to pinch into my skull above the ear.
*Geekria ‘comfort’* (some call flat donuts IIRC?): Kind of a mix of the two above.
*Sennheiser HD414* (yellow): Not the magic bullet. I didn’t do the quarter mod (had done that previously with the SR60s). With foam across the driver you do lose a bit of the treble sparkle.
*Dekoni Velours*: Bingo!! Obviously a bit more expensive but completely worth it for me. _*So comfortable*_ - they nestle around the ears and distribute pressure evenly - I can wear these happily for hours. The sound is just as good as with the flats, if not slightly more spacious. Delighted!

Thanks for reading and happy Grado-ing!


----------



## jsk ksj

Sennheiser HD414 with reverse quarter mod addresses your foam barrier issue. I use these on sr80e's & found them very transparent.

 I've not tried the dekoni's, but have many other 3rd party geekria-like alternatives & found all lacking compared to grado original pads.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

headfry said:


> Life is too short to argue.



If only it were true!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

SpeckledJim said:


> Hi all,
> 
> been reading this thread for a while and really appreciate what a positive and friendly place Grado-land seems to be! Almost complete absence of the kinds of jiggly arguments that often dominate online forums. Must be linked to how happy Grado headphones make everyone feel?!
> 
> ...


I'm glad they worked out for you but I swear every other pad I've tried (out of about 8 so far) has had disastrous effects on the Hemp's sound lol


----------



## Zachik

headfry said:


> Life is too short to argue.


I disagree!


----------



## Strat1117

Zachik said:


> I disagree!


No you don’t.






I’d like to have an argument, please.


----------



## hammersrocco (Oct 24, 2022)

jlaseter said:


> Glad you found the F's to your liking!
> 
> I probably need to grab a set, as some of the images I've seen show them to be distinct from the TTVJ flats I bought around 10 or so years ago. Or perhaps at least closer to the TTVJ deluxe I picked up more recently (no "dimples" and the denser part of the foam is the other side of the pad).



Just to clarify - I was talking about the Geekria Comfort Pads which are the ones Geekria has that are the closest to the Grado F Pads.

That said, I am updating this because today I got the actual Grado F Pads I  ordered.  Immediately installed.  Well, amazing. Better than the Geekria comfort -  IMHO. Not sure if it is the material. They are  more rigid than the Greekria, therefore they look thinner and it feels like the driver is a bit closer to the ear. The regained bass is still there and the mids are way more defined and sharp.
Really, now I regret having bought and sold so many Prestige series Grados. Last purchase was the sr325x and the sr80x for which I decided to start experimenting with pads. Now, I was surprised about the sr325x. They might have been my first ever experience with the F pads, as it is the first Grado I loved, while the sr80x seemed to be same Grado I remembered. For some reason in my mind, never considered that changing the pads would have such a big effect.

A cynical way to look at it is that probably the different pads cater to different types of hearing loss!  I am the F Pads work well with mine! 

Now, with a proper amount of bass and without the shrill, piercing mids and highs, I think I now "get" the "Grado Sound". Now I see why they are loved by Guitar aficionados and I even heard someone recommending them for metal. Those mids make everything feel more defined. It works.

I am now seriously thinking of dipping into the RS series, as long, of course as they can be fitted with the F Pads. Are they a good upgrade from the sr325x?  (general question, not just for @jlaseter )

Thanks,

v


----------



## jonathan c

Strat1117 said:


> No you don’t.


‘We are _*not *_arguing, dammit!’ 😡🤪


----------



## Beagle

Strat1117 said:


> No you don’t.


Yes he does.


----------



## Luckyleo

Still loving my GS3000X.  Terrific headphone in my opinion.  Ordered them when they first came out.  I've never had the feeling that I should try pad rolling (unlike my other Grado's).  Anyway, tonight I put on the F pads (Flats).  To my ears they muddied everything. No sparkle, bass that was bloated and not all inviting.  Smaller sound stage.  Instrument separation is BLAH at best. ..........Nope, not for me.  Back to the G pads.

Leo


----------



## Sinister Whisperz

Luckyleo said:


> Still loving my GS3000X.  Terrific headphone in my opinion.  Ordered them when they first came out.  I've never had the feeling that I should try pad rolling (unlike my other Grado's).  Anyway, tonight I put on the F pads (Flats).  To my ears they muddied everything. No sparkle, bass that was bloated and not all inviting.  Smaller sound stage.  Instrument separation is BLAH at best. ..........Nope, not for me.  Back to the G pads.
> 
> Leo


Seems like the crew at Grado knows what is likely to the work the best for all but the pickiest of ears. I tried a little pad rolling at a friends who has several models, I preferred the stock everytime.


----------



## Shane D

Luckyleo said:


> Still loving my GS3000X.  Terrific headphone in my opinion.  Ordered them when they first came out.  I've never had the feeling that I should try pad rolling (unlike my other Grado's).  Anyway, tonight I put on the F pads (Flats).  To my ears they muddied everything. No sparkle, bass that was bloated and not all inviting.  Smaller sound stage.  Instrument separation is BLAH at best. ..........Nope, not for me.  Back to the G pads.
> 
> Leo


Can you compare them.to other headphones you own or have owned?
Maybe GS3000e's, GH2's, RS1x's or even Focal Clear's?

Are they, to you, end game? Or just another nice headphone/shiny new toy?

Thanks!


----------



## Luckyleo

Found this on the Grado webpage for GS3000x.  A wise man....Well, maybe not...  Me!! LOL

Customer Reviews​ Based on 1 reviewWrite a review
Best Grado headphone in a long line of great Grado headphones​*Leo S.* on *Sep 30, 2022*
This is a Great Leap Forward for Grado... in my opinion. The tonal balance is sublime (Timbre). The bass is very tight, natural, and there when you need it. Mid-range is exceptional. The trebles "sparkle" without being sibilant or piercing. I would classify this headphone as on the warmer side (Pleasantly so) Sound stage is substantial in all 3 dimensions. Instrument separation is terrific. I've not said anything negative about these cans, because I haven't anything to say along those lines.

I highly recommend these cans. Especially if you love Grado's. These are the epitome of the Grado house sound.  

Enjoy!

Leo


----------



## Luckyleo

Shane D said:


> Can you compare them.to other headphones you own or have owned?
> Maybe GS3000e's, GH2's, RS1x's or even Focal Clear's?
> 
> Are they, to you, end game? Or just another nice headphone/shiny new toy?
> ...


I can compare them to the RS1X and RS1e.  Both are great headphones.  RS1x, in my opinion is the better of the two. More bass, better continuity.  That being said, the GS300x are head and shoulders above the RS series (IMHO).  Better instrument separation.  Better tonal balance (MUCH better timbre).  Bass is better in terms of being pronounced, but tight and controlled.  Sound stage is the best of any Grado I've heard (most of them). Sound stage is better both in width and height.

I know they are a lot more $$ than the RS series, but in my opinion, they are under priced........ I know I sound nuts, but I've had them over 2 months and no longer Am wowed by new shining objects.   These are great... and the real thing.. 

Leo


----------



## deuter

I still keep my RS1i for sentimental value.
This is the second or May be the third time I have had them.
Saxophone and Guitars, they certainly give my 1266 a run for their money.


----------



## headfry

Luckyleo said:


> I can compare them to the RS1X and RS1e.  Both are great headphones.  RS1x, in my opinion is the better of the two. More bass, better continuity.  That being said, the GS300x are head and shoulders above the RS series (IMHO).  Better instrument separation.  Better tonal balance (MUCH better timbre).  Bass is better in terms of being pronounced, but tight and controlled.  Sound stage is the best of any Grado I've heard (most of them). Sound stage is better both in width and height.
> 
> I know they are a lot more $$ than the RS series, but in my opinion, they are under priced........ I know I sound nuts, but I've had them over 2 months and no longer Am wowed by new shining objects.   These are great... and the real thing..
> 
> Leo


Sounds like how I'd describe the GS1000i, I'm sure the GS3000x is a lot better but for the price I paid used many years ago the GS1000i are gems! 

Also really enjoying my GR10e iem's, very under appreciated IMO.


----------



## ESL-1

headfry said:


> Sounds like how I'd describe the GS1000i, I'm sure the GS3000x is a lot better but for the price I paid used many years ago the GS1000i are gems!
> 
> Also really enjoying my GR10e iem's, very under appreciated IMO.


The new GS1000x is starting to ship and at $1195 saves your wallet the extra pain.  Hopefully you can get a chance to hear one.  

I agree with your assessment of the Grado GR10e, excellent sound & value.


----------



## Shane D

ESL-1 said:


> The new GS1000x is starting to ship and at $1195 saves your wallet the extra pain.  Hopefully you can get a chance to hear one.
> 
> I agree with your assessment of the Grado GR10e, excellent sound & value.


It would be interesting to read more on GS1000X vs GS3000X.


----------



## nrbatista

The GH2 (with G pads) is an amazing headphone IMHO. They are very transparent, reproducing one of the most natural timbre (voice, instruments) I have ever heard to be honest, and sometimes, with the “right” song or composition, it seems there’s nothing in between my ears and the musicians. 

This being said, I would also be interested in understanding how they compare with the GS3000x.

At the very least, Grado decided to use Cocobolo wood in both, so I guess (or hope  ) there should be similarities in the way they sound.


----------



## Shane D

nrbatista said:


> The GH2 (with G pads) is an amazing headphone IMHO. They are very transparent, reproducing one of the most natural timbre (voice, instruments) I have ever heard to be honest, and sometimes, with the “right” song or composition, it seems there’s nothing in between my ears and the musicians.
> 
> This being said, I would also be interested in understanding how they compare with the GS3000x.
> 
> At the very least, Grado decided to use Cocobolo wood in both, so I guess (or hope  ) there should be similarities in the way they sound.


They are just about magical with Beautiful Audio pads. I just got some G-Cush pads and am trying them out.


----------



## jonathan c

A special evening that has been made possible by a good Head-Fi friend!


----------



## Sinister Whisperz (Oct 25, 2022)

Won an auction on a pair of 325e should be here early November, looking forward to checking out the e sound compared to the 225x I have. Now I won't have to wrestle my wife for the Grados.


----------



## Plautus001 (Oct 25, 2022)

Sinister Whisperz said:


> Won an auction on a pair of 325e should be here early November, looking forward to checking out the e sound compared to the 225x I have. Now I won't have to wrestle my wife for the Grados.


But sometimes "wrestling" with one's own wife can be fun...


----------



## jonathan c

jonathan c said:


> A special evening that has been made possible by a good Head-Fi friend!


The RS-1 is a _very fine, make that excellent _headphone! Airy, full-bodied, luscious sound with ample detail and trademark wonderful imaging. Its bass extends deeper than that of RS-1x with fine texture, to boot. The midrange  is spacious, sculpted, palpable - like RS-1x. The treble seems _slightly rolled off _compared to RS-1x (or the treble of RS-1x is _slightly _‘upward’ tilting). Overall, I feel that RS-1 perspective is ‘several rows back of’ RS-1x. One is not better than the other: different. The RS-1, in sum, is a joy to listen to music with! Easy to have time go by…😳🤪.


----------



## Sinister Whisperz

Plautus001 said:


> But sometimes "wrestling" with one's own wife can be fun...


Indeed, but I feel guilty leaving her listening to non Grado headphones when we're chilling, now maybe we can get back to wrestling over the sheets instead.


----------



## jonathan c

Plautus001 said:


> But sometimes "wrestling" with one's own wife can be fun...


Hmm, you had to specify ‘own’….(versus someone else’s….🤔🤣)


----------



## jonathan c

Sinister Whisperz said:


> Indeed, but I feel guilty leaving her listening to non Grado headphones when we're chilling, now maybe we can get back to wrestling _under _the sheets instead.


FTFY…[Reg. TM; © bcowen: 2021.]


----------



## Strat1117

jonathan c said:


> Hmm, you had to specify ‘own’….(versus someone else’s….🤔🤣)


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## David222

jonathan c said:


> FTFY…[Reg. TM; © bcowen: 2021.]



"With my wife I don’t get no respect. I made a toast on her birthday to ‘the best woman a man ever had.’ The waiter joined me."


----------



## Strat1117

David222 said:


> "With my wife I don’t get no respect. I made a toast on her birthday to ‘the best woman a man ever had.’ The waiter joined me."


I could fix that for you. But you’d have to move to NY…. 😈


----------



## Plautus001

jonathan c said:


> Hmm, you had to specify ‘own’….(versus someone else’s….🤔🤣)


Yup...


----------



## David222

Just got the Shipibo pads yesterday... trying this evening on the RS1x - very nice so far and quite comfortable.


----------



## Shane D

David222 said:


> Just got the Shipibo pads yesterday... trying this evening on the RS1x - very nice so far and quite comfortable.


Do you like them? I find them a little too thick and they keep my ear drums too far from the drivers.


----------



## David222

Shane D said:


> Do you like them? I find them a little too thick and they keep my ear drums too far from the drivers.



Have only had them on  for about an hour - I don't mind the pad thickness - seem comfortable (IMO). 

Will swap out and roll the "F" pads (back) on in a bit to compare. 

Overall, the RS1x seems to be maintaining all the resolution, etc. 

--> I was a bit concerned (when purchasing) as the Shipibo website mentions --> _"noticeable dip in the mids – between 3 and 4 dB from around 2 kHz to around 3.5 kHz."    Was _just curious and wanted to try them

I do not like my midrange "dipped"


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Has anyone compared the GS3000e and the GS3000x? I am quite likely to buy one or the other to go with my GS2000e (and PS2000e, and GS1000i, and PS1000, and… but I digress!) and have not been able to find a side-by-side comparison.

Thanks!


----------



## Gippy (Oct 29, 2022)

Here's my Grado @ Toronto AudioFest review, and the aftermath! I got to listen to every x-series model minus the SR125x. This is a very long post, so get ready!










*DEMOING THE X-SERIES*
My sound preference leans towards the analytical, bright side rather than the warm side. All demos were done with my own music on my laptop, and an iFi Micro iDSD Black Label portable DAC/Amp with XBass off and 3D on. Prices are in Canadian dollars.

*SR60x ($140) and SR80x ($180): *The SR80 was initially launched with L pads. Then when the i-series was launched in 2007, the SR60i and SR80i both got S pads. Ever since then, the running sentiment was that you were simply paying for the different button on the SR80i/SR80e. DMS said that he couldn't hear a difference between the SR60x and SR80x. However, I could clearly hear that the treble sharpness, especially on hi-hats, was toned down on the SR80x. It was a bit too sharp on the SR60x. I am confident that I could blind test this. But perhaps this was just unit variance, and that's why I could hear the difference and DMS couldn't. I'd recommend the SR80x anyway just to have a better chance of getting a unit with less treble sharpness.

*SR225x ($320) and SR325x ($400):* Eww. I hated the F pads on the Hemp, and I hate them here. I really wish I could've demoed these with the L pads, but I didn't want to pad swap and possibly upset the Grado rep. I didn't spend much time on either because I just can't agree with the collapsed sound of the F pads at all.

*RS2x ($750) and RS1x ($1000): *The RS2x sounded the most natural out of all of the x-series models. Hi-hats/cymbals were still a bit too sharp, though. The RS1x... well, I wish I had good things to say about this one. The RS1x, just like the RS1e, sounds very different. This was the only model where I questioned the timbre of the drums in my music, as they sounded a half-semitone lower on the RS1x than on any other model. The RS1x was way too dark and muffled for me. If you like the RS1x, great! It just means you prefer a euphonic, warm sound signature. It'd be boring if all Grados sounded the same.

*GS1000x ($1700) and GS3000x ($2800)*: The GS1000x was interesting. Super lightweight, it feels lighter than the SR325x because the weight is spread out. It reminded me of the GS2000e, where there was little bass, a significant treble peak. However, the GS1000x wasn't as extreme as the GS2000e on both ends. It also didn't sound grainy. If you think of the GS1000x as the successor of the GS2000e, then it's a relative "bargain", as the GS2000e cost $1950. The GS3000x has a huge bass kick compared to the GS3000e. This thing slaps! It's super warm but not overly warm like the RS1x, and when I applied my GS3000e EQ on it, I had to adjust the EQ because the added bass was just too much. It definitely has a more cohesive sound at stock than the GS3000e, and the treble doesn't sizzle as much, which is good. However, the GS3000x weighs 21% more, so this isn't a runaway victory. It's still the best sounding x-series model if you want x-series warmth, and it had to be with its huge asking price.

So in summary, I'd recommend the SR80x for new fans and budget fans, the RS2x for the most balanced sound, the GS1000x if you're OK with EQ, and the GS3000x if money is no object and you're OK with the added weight.

I left the Grado booth super satisfied and certain about what I was going to buy, as I realized that I had to act fast. After Toronto AudioFest, I went to the shop... and bought a GH4 ($750). Bet you didn't see that coming. The GH4 is similar to the RS2e, but with a touch less brightness. It is significantly clearer than the RS2x.

*WHY GH4, SOME HISTORY, AND HOW THAT LED TO THE X-SERIES*
This wasn't a matter of budget concerns. I absolutely could've bought the GS3000x, and was prepared to do so if it impressed me enough. It's because my ears disagree with the sonic direction that Grado has done with the entire x-series as a whole. *I feel the x-series overall is a step backward for what makes the Grado sound signature unique and special.* *Other than the GS1000x replacing the GS2000e, there isn't a single x-series model that I'd take over the previous generation e-series' equivalent. To me, the x-series sound signature is congested and less resolving.* This is apparent when using the same pads (both F and L pads) on the Hemp and the GH4, and comparing them side by side. The following will explain how that came to be.

Back when the e-series was launched in 2014, two models were introduced with a new 50mm driver: the RS1e and the GS1000e. Both models initially had negative reviews, as the RS1e drivers weren't correctly seated with the wooden cup, and the few people that bought the GS1000e saying the GS1000i was better. Eventually, both models were tweaked and revised with a brown headband. The original early models have a black headband, so that's how you can tell. But what I feel was the main issue was that the 50mm drivers had different tuning.

All previous Grado models had a modest midbass hump around 70-80hz, with a sharp rolloff below that. That meant there was little subbass, but at least you could feel a kick from anything in the midbass region, such as a bass drum. This hump tapered off around 100hz with the frequency response then being flat up to 1500hz. After that, the upper mids and treble tuning were what defined each model. The 50mm drivers changed that by moving the midbass hump to 150hz. This made the sound signature warmer at the expense of introducing mud and reducing clarity. Three more models were introduced, the GS2000e, PS2000e, and GS3000e. I bought the GS2000e at retail and in hindsight, it is probably the worst Grado ever made, as the stock sound was way off, and EQ could not fix the graininess of that driver. The PS2000e released in 2017 had a re-designed driver. The GS3000e released in 2018 used the same driver, was priced 36% less in Canada ($2300 vs $3600), and weighed 38% less (330g vs 530g). Then an opportunity came for me to buy a used GS3000e for $1450 from someone who wanted closed-backs instead, and I took it. *I wrote an extensive GS2000e vs GS3000e review here*. My GS3000e EQ has been posted several times here, and does three things: restores the old midbass hump, drastically reduces the 6khz treble peak, and most importantly, removes the 150hz midbass hump. The technical ability of the GS3000e driver was so much better than the GS2000e driver that I was willing to apply a permanent EQ and daily drive it. And I still do to this day.

The 44mm e-series drivers still had the classic tuning, and so the highest-end model with those drivers, the RS2e, became the safe recommendation. In 2017, the GH2 was released, but it was only available for about 2 years until the GH3/GH4 replaced it in 2018. The GH4 therefore became the final model with 44mm e-series drivers. So for another 2 years, there were 2 high-end recommendations: the GH4 for the 44mm sound signature, and the GS3000e for the 50mm sound signature. But all that changed with the release of the Hemp in 2020.

The Hemp was priced lower than the RS2e, but had new 44mm drivers with an impedance of 38 ohms, rather than 32. And this driver's main claim to fame was that it was tuned to have more warmth than the RS2e/GH4, even when the pads were changed to the L pads (bowls). But with the F pads, the warmth was significant enough that reviewers who otherwise dismissed Grado gave it glowing reviews. And word-of-mouth spread and the Hemp sold out of its initial production run. I got caught up in the hype, bought it myself, but to me it seemed worse than the shop's demo GH4. *I reviewed the Hemp here.* The following year, in 2021, the x-series was launched with the Prestige series models rolled out first. And instead of the 44mm e-series sound signature, the Prestige X all had drivers that were tuned similar to the Hemp's drivers.

I don't blame Grado for going in this direction. The Hemp, by all accounts, was a smash hit, so much that a second production run was made with the x-series braided cable. In comparison, the GH4 didn't get much buzz at all. It was priced lower than the GH2, leading many to believe that it was worse. It didn't have a funny $420 USD gimmick like the Hemp. Once Grado saw how well the Hemp sold, that simply solidified their decision to roll out the x-series with the same sound signature. Though I personally dislike this decision, I understand that this sound signature is more agreeable with the general public, especially for the SR60x/SR80x, which comprise the bulk of Grado's sales. They needed something different to keep their business thriving, especially in our current economic state.

As for the x-series 50mm drivers in the RS1x/GS1000x, and now 52mm drivers in the GS3000x, the 150hz midbass hump was not only kept, but intensified. Because I own the GS3000e, the only way I would've bought the GS3000x was if its sound signature was good enough that I didn't need EQ. That would've justified its monster cost along with its weight increase from 330g to 400g. And if I didn't own the GS3000e, then I would've bought the GS1000x, as it was 40% cheaper, very lightweight, and could probably EQ to the same performance as the GS3000x anyway.





*CONCLUSION*
So now I have two main Grados to play with: the GS3000e, which sings with an appropriate EQ, and the GH4, which is what I consider to be the best non-EQ model I've ever heard. There, I said it. I would take this GH4 over every x-series' stock sound, and that includes the GS3000x which costs almost 4 times the price. The GH4 is what I'll carry with me when traveling or showing to friends, and I'm fortunate there was still a shop that had a new unit this late into 2022.

_EDIT (2022.10.26): The minor clarity issue with the Grado L pads was resolved by stretching the headband very wide to the point where the clamping force is minimal. The foam doesn't compress at all, allowing more clarity. And it still stays on my head, as the GH4 is a featherweight at only 180g._


----------



## David222

David222 said:


> Have only had them on  for about an hour - I don't mind the pad thickness - seem comfortable (IMO).
> 
> Will swap out and roll the "F" pads (back) on in a bit to compare.
> 
> ...



Follow-on to the above - did some A/B testing....

I won't go so far as to wield the "M" word _(muffled)_ .... but the Shipibo pads on the RS1x seem (IMHO) to be counterproductive.  Whereas the "G" pads simply open the soundstage, the Shipibo pads, to my ear, do indeed pull back some of the midrange... which is where a lot of the magic lies for these headphones. 

I'll tinker with the Shipibo on some of my other Grados - but not really seeing the sonic value on RS1x ... it remains "F" or "G" for me.


----------



## joseph69

nrbatista said:


> The GH2 (with G pads) is an amazing headphone IMHO


+1 and likewise for the GH1.


----------



## jonathan c

jonathan c said:


> The RS-1 is a _very fine, make that excellent _headphone! Airy, full-bodied, luscious sound with ample detail and trademark wonderful imaging. Its bass extends deeper than that of RS-1x with fine texture, to boot. The midrange  is spacious, sculpted, palpable - like RS-1x. The treble seems _slightly rolled off _compared to RS-1x (or the treble of RS-1x is _slightly _‘upward’ tilting). Overall, I feel that RS-1 perspective is ‘several rows back of’ RS-1x. One is not better than the other: different. The RS-1, in sum, is a joy to listen to music with! Easy to have time go by…😳🤪.


The RS-1, in appearance and in sound, _could be_ (but is not, I assume) the direct ancestor to this 👇 as the similarities are striking!…


----------



## jonathan c

David222 said:


> Follow-on to the above - did some A/B testing....
> 
> I won't go so far as to wield the "M" word _(muffled)_ .... but the Shipibo pads on the RS1x seem (IMHO) to be counterproductive.  Whereas the "G" pads simply open the soundstage, the Shipibo pads, to my ear, do indeed pull back some of the midrange... which is where a lot of the magic lies for these headphones.
> 
> I'll tinker with the Shipibo on some of my other Grados - but not really seeing the sonic value on RS1x ... it remains "F" or "G" for me.***


*** I agree! This holds true _for me_ also with GH-2 and Hemp. Mild preference for “F” overall.


----------



## hammersrocco (Oct 26, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> *** I agree! This holds true _for me_ also with GH-2 and Hemp. Mild preference for “F” overall.





Gippy said:


> *SR225x ($320) and SR325x ($400):* Eww. I hated the F pads on the Hemp, and I hate them here. I really wish I could've demoed these with the L pads, but I didn't want to pad swap and possibly upset the Grado rep. I didn't spend much time on either because I just can't agree with the collapsed sound of the F pads at all.




Like I mentioned before - finally being willing to swap pads AND discovering the F Pads ( or cushions? what is the preferred one, pads or cushions? ) saved my relationship with Grado.  You may laugh at me, but I have been cycling thru many recordings, listening to just bits. Why?  Because I am kind of on a journey, rediscovering how those recordings sound on my humble F Pad (or cushion) fitted SR80x - a whole different experience.

Have gone from "that's it, done with Grado" to now seriously considering going up to the RS series.

Of course, YMMV, sound is subjective. For all I know, the only thing happening is that the F Pads jive with my own particular hearing loss!  - The G, L or even the S (which for me, are guilty of almost keeping me away from Grado for good) could be best for *your own* hearing. If it works for you, you should go for it. Will do the same if it works for me!


----------



## nrbatista

Shane D said:


> They are just about magical with Beautiful Audio pads. I just got some G-Cush pads and am trying them out.


Please share your thoughts comparing both pads with the GH2. The Beautiful Audio seem comfortable.


----------



## funkymartyn

Gippy said:


> Here's my Grado @ Toronto AudioFest review, and the aftermath! I got to listen to every x-series model minus the SR125x. This is a very long post, so get ready!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gippy  many thanks for taking the time to do this informative long post,  nice one.


----------



## iFi audio

Gippy said:


> Here's my Grado @ Toronto AudioFest review, and the aftermath! I got to listen to every x-series model minus the SR125x. This is a very long post, so get ready!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's a brilliant story with lots of useful info


----------



## Gippy (Oct 26, 2022)

iFi audio said:


> Thanks, that's a brilliant story with lots of useful info


One thing I forgot to mention that's relevant: The demo setup of the Grado booth was pumping out its music at a significantly higher volume than what I normally listen to, which is around 75dB. I was very surprised by this, as Grado had always been known as an ideal low-volume listening brand. I guess it makes sense, as a very high volume can mask any added warmth and muddiness. Other warm headphone brands like Audeze and Dan Clark Audio (which were also at Toronto AudioFest and I also tried) sounded miserable at low volume. This may be why I haven't been impressed with the Grado x-series as everyone else.

Fortunately, the Grado rep allowed me to use my own equipment. I didn't use the iFi's Micro iDSD Black Label's XBass (equivalent to the Pro iCAN's XBass "20hz") on any of the x-series models, as it was too overwhelming. At home, I've kept with the Pro iCAN's XBass "10hz" for both the GH4 and GS3000e.

By the way, there were some dealers with iFi equipment, but none with the Pro iCAN Signature for demo. Oh well.


----------



## Shane D

nrbatista said:


> Please share your thoughts comparing both pads with the GH2. The Beautiful Audio seem comfortable.


The BA are a small bowl, much like the stock L-Cush pad on the GH2's. Of course the BA's are Much more comfortable and compress nicely. They provide the sound that Grado intended and maybe a bit more. I find the sound full and rich. Maybe even a little bassier. Of course that really depends on the amp used. My Violectric v22 is very warm and makes it seem "fuller". And if I still feel it is missing a little something, depending on the music, I thrown them onto my iFi and hit some bass boost to perfect them.

The G-Cush pads are not what I expected. They look like B-model pads that were rushed out. I guess that is because they use three different kinds of foam. The pads are VERY stiff and you can not push them closer to the ear. well, you can, but they pop right back out. I have never had the privilege of hearing a GS or PS model which these come on stock. I would guess those headphones have more bass in their sound. When I put the G-pads on my GH2's or Hemps, the sound seems "bigger" and you lose some bass. Also, the fit of the headphone is Super sloppy. If I bend over to pick something up off the floor they will fall off. Because the stiff pads holding the cups away from your ears, you can not get a snug fit.

I don't care for the G-Cush pads on my GH-2's. Sounds kind of hollow to me and the bass is missing. I do like them more on the Hemps, but if I was keeping the Hemps long term, I would probably buy another pair of BA pads for them. The Hemps love them. If your headphones come with L-Cush or even F-pads the BA's are definitely worth looking at. No idea how they would do on the GS/PS models.
With the Hemps, I find myself bouncing between the F-pads and G-pads. Having tried to get a tighter fit with the G-pads, I bent the headband. Now I find the F-pads are hurting my ears from too tight a grip.  
I cannot keep going back and forth, so I have to make a decision soon.

The G-Cush makes for a bigger sound as the music bounces around in the big space between your ear drums and the inside of the cups. Accentuates the mids and above. They also, to me, reduce the bass. Right now it is an interesting experiment to go back and forth between the GH2's/BA pads and the Hemp/G-Cush pads. But if I only had one set of Grado's, I don't think I would use the G-Cush pads very much, if at all. They are a novelty like the Shipibo's at this point. Of course if you have have GS/PS headphones it is a whole different ballgame.


----------



## Strat1117

hammersrocco said:


> Like I mentioned before - finally being willing to swap pads AND discovering the F Pads ( or cushions? what is the preferred one, pads or cushions? ) saved my relationship with Grado.  You may laugh at me, but I have been cycling thru many recordings, listening to just bits. Why?  Because I am kind of on a journey, rediscovering how those recordings sound on my humble F Pad (or cushion) fitted SR80x - a whole different experience.
> 
> Have gone from "that's it, done with Grado" to now seriously considering going up to the RS series.
> 
> Of course, YMMV, sound is subjective. For all I know, the only thing happening is that the F Pads jive with my own particular hearing loss!  - The G, L or even the S (which for me, are guilty of almost keeping me away from Grado for good) could be best for *your own* hearing. If it works for you, you should go for it. Will do the same if it works for me!


I am having a similar journey with my RS-1e. I have gone back and forth between the Vever knockoff G-style pads and the supplied F pads. Initially, I thought the F unlistenably bright, and preferred the mellower presentation of the Vevers. But then, as I acclimated to the Grado’s much more up front presentation (compared to the sennheiser 580/600/650 and Audeze to which I’m much more accustomed), and upon reading in this thread that the aftermarket G style pads are not the same as the real G’s (for better or worse), I switched back to the F pads and had a great day listening to small group jazz with the fully stock RS-1e most of the day Sunday. BUT, toward the end of the day, I got to some live Jerry Garcia Band and the like (rock, but certainly not hard rock), and once again I found the presentation almost unbearably bright. I did not try to tame it with the Vever, and perhaps I should have, but it was so bothersome that I turned off the music altogether - an unacceptable result for me.

So, now I find myself at a crossroads - do I give up on Grado because they’re just not for me and list them for sale (admission - they are already listed on USAM), or do I keep investing in pads, trying to get them to work. Maybe I’d be happier with a ZMF, or maybe all I need is a set of Dekoni or BA to take the edge off that treble?  There is certainly a lot to like, but if I can’t put on whatever I feel like and enjoy it - it’s not for me. I’m not a different headphone for different music guy - I want yo dictate my musical choices, not have them dictated by my equipment. So I’m twisting in the wind on this one. Maybe the RS-1e is just the wrong choice - I’ve seen it implied that they are not a favorite arounf here, but I had thought that was because they had a warmer than usual tuning for a Grado. I don’t find that to be the case at all. I use a tried and true Burson HA-160 to drive them, a Class A SS with plenty of drive, and my sources are all very well known yo me, so I don’t believe my ancillaries to be the issue. I’m at the crossroads.

So it goes…


----------



## DTgill

My little bass cannons


----------



## Shane D

Strat1117 said:


> I am having a similar journey with my RS-1e. I have gone back and forth between the Vever knockoff G-style pads and the supplied F pads. Initially, I thought the F unlistenably bright, and preferred the mellower presentation of the Vevers. But then, as I acclimated to the Grado’s much more up front presentation (compared to the sennheiser 580/600/650 and Audeze to which I’m much more accustomed), and upon reading in this thread that the aftermarket G style pads are not the same as the real G’s (for better or worse), I switched back to the F pads and had a great day listening to small group jazz with the fully stock RS-1e most of the day Sunday. BUT, toward the end of the day, I got to some live Jerry Garcia Band and the like (rock, but certainly not hard rock), and once again I found the presentation almost unbearably bright. I did not try to tame it with the Vever, and perhaps I should have, but it was so bothersome that I turned off the music altogether - an unacceptable result for me.
> 
> So, now I find myself at a crossroads - do I give up on Grado because they’re just not for me and list them for sale (admission - they are already listed on USAM), or do I keep investing in pads, trying to get them to work. Maybe I’d be happier with a ZMF, or maybe all I need is a set of Dekoni or BA to take the edge off that treble?  There is certainly a lot to like, but if I can’t put on whatever I feel like and enjoy it - it’s not for me. I’m not a different headphone for different music guy - I want yo dictate my musical choices, not have them dictated by my equipment. So I’m twisting in the wind on this one. Maybe the RS-1e is just the wrong choice - I’ve seen it implied that they are not a favorite arounf here, but I had thought that was because they had a warmer than usual tuning for a Grado. I don’t find that to be the case at all. I use a tried and true Burson HA-160 to drive them, a Class A SS with plenty of drive, and my sources are all very well known yo me, so I don’t believe my ancillaries to be the issue. I’m at the crossroads.
> 
> So it goes…


It might just be a case of them being the wrong headphone for you. I started out with the SR325e's and really liked them, but did find them bright. I then tried out the PS500e and really didn't like those (one hour trial in a store). I then bought the GH2's online without hearing them first. Love at first listen! But they were painful to wear. I realized that the problem was the L-Cush pads which are nasty. I tried other pads out and settled on Beautiful Audio pads. That was four years ago. My longest seving set of headphones is the GH2's. I actually wore out the foam in the BA pads and got new foams. 
I have been looking for another Grado to add to the collection and came across a good price on used Hemps. In Canada the Hemps sold for $599.00 and the GH2's sold for $949.00 and I would say those prices are an accurate representation of the quality of each unit. I think the GH2 is a much more beautiful and capable headphone, but I would feel comfortable in calling the Hemp a little GH2. Which is why I may not keep them. They don't do anything better than the GH2 and don't do anything very differently from the GH2, so I am not sure where they fit in the collection. But they are a great value, especially used.

My point is that Grado has several different sounds and variations in their line-up, especially with the new models out. Maybe try a different one? I would easily recommend a Hemp as a great representation of the Grado sound. I have never heard any of the RS headphones, so I can't comment on the sound. I could not use the F-pads for long as they are just too close to my ears. I always have to turn down the volume with them and they seem a little harsh after a while.


----------



## jonathan c

The RS-1e, from what I have _read (😳), _is the brightest - ‘upward tilting’ frequency response - of the RS from Grado. To ‘dial down’ that frequency response, you could try RS-1x…or Hemp…🤷🏻‍♂️.


----------



## Strat1117

Shane D said:


> It might just be a case of them being the wrong headphone for you. I started out with the SR325e's and really liked them, but did find them bright. I then tried out the PS500e and really didn't like those (one hour trial in a store). I then bought the GH2's online without hearing them first. Love at first listen! But they were painful to wear. I realized that the problem was the L-Cush pads which are nasty. I tried other pads out and settled on Beautiful Audio pads. That was four years ago. My longest seving set of headphones is the GH2's. I actually wore out the foam in the BA pads and got new foams.
> I have been looking for another Grado to add to the collection and came across a good price on used Hemps. In Canada the Hemps sold for $599.00 and the GH2's sold for $949.00 and I would say those prices are an accurate representation of the quality of each unit. I think the GH2 is a much more beautiful and capable headphone, but I would feel comfortable in calling the Hemp a little GH2. Which is why I may not keep them. They don't do anything better than the GH2 and don't do anything very differently from the GH2, so I am not sure where they fit in the collection. But they are a great value, especially used.
> 
> My point is that Grado has several different sounds and variations in their line-up, especially with the new models out. Maybe try a different one? I would easily recommend a Hemp as a great representation of the Grado sound. I have never heard any of the RS headphones, so I can't comment on the sound. I could not use the F-pads for long as they are just too close to my ears. I always have to turn down the volume with them and they seem a little harsh after a while.





jonathan c said:


> The RS-1e, from what I have _read (😳), _is the brightest - ‘upward tilting’ frequency response - of the RS from Grado. To ‘dial down’ that frequency response, you could try RS-1x…or Hemp…🤷🏻‍♂️.


Thank you both. Maybe I’m just old and farty and unable to learn new tricks after so many years of Senns (on which I can listen to anything, all day, every day), I’m just set in my ways. It’s a shame, because there is something very inviting about the Grados, and the unbridled enthusiasm of the denizens of this thread makes me feel like I’m missing out on something. But I guess that’s why YMMV was invented.  Maybe I’ll give Hemp a shot - after all, they _are_ now legal in NY … 🤪


----------



## jonathan c (Oct 26, 2022)

Every once in a while, tough day / fatigue, even the RS-1x sound a little over the edge. If I am in a Grado mood on those days, I’ll switch to GH-2 (limited edition: all cocobolo), Hemp, or PS500e. [This does not mean that those headphones are backup. Each can sonically stand upright and fend for itself !!]


----------



## Stevko

New case


----------



## jonathan c

Stevko said:


> New case


…long time, no Stevko…


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Stevko said:


> New case


V Moda case for Grados? 

Next thing you'll be showing us the detachable cable


----------



## Stevko (Oct 26, 2022)

gimmeheadroom said:


> V Moda case for Grados?
> 
> Next thing you'll be showing us the detachable cable


V moTa for grado with big pads.perfect
detachable cable? No 😄


----------



## hammersrocco (Oct 26, 2022)

Strat1117 said:


> I am having a similar journey with my RS-1e. I have gone back and forth between the Vever knockoff G-style pads and the supplied F pads. Initially, I thought the F unlistenably bright, and preferred the mellower presentation of the Vevers. But then, as I acclimated to the Grado’s much more up front presentation (compared to the sennheiser 580/600/650 and Audeze to which I’m much more accustomed), and upon reading in this thread that the aftermarket G style pads are not the same as the real G’s (for better or worse), I switched back to the F pads and had a great day listening to small group jazz with the fully stock RS-1e most of the day Sunday. BUT, toward the end of the day, I got to some live Jerry Garcia Band and the like (rock, but certainly not hard rock), and once again I found the presentation almost unbearably bright. I did not try to tame it with the Vever, and perhaps I should have, but it was so bothersome that I turned off the music altogether - an unacceptable result for me.
> 
> So, now I find myself at a crossroads - do I give up on Grado because they’re just not for me and list them for sale (admission - they are already listed on USAM), or do I keep investing in pads, trying to get them to work. Maybe I’d be happier with a ZMF, or maybe all I need is a set of Dekoni or BA to take the edge off that treble?  There is certainly a lot to like, but if I can’t put on whatever I feel like and enjoy it - it’s not for me. I’m not a different headphone for different music guy - I want yo dictate my musical choices, not have them dictated by my equipment. So I’m twisting in the wind on this one. Maybe the RS-1e is just the wrong choice - I’ve seen it implied that they are not a favorite arounf here, but I had thought that was because they had a warmer than usual tuning for a Grado. I don’t find that to be the case at all. I use a tried and true Burson HA-160 to drive them, a Class A SS with plenty of drive, and my sources are all very well known yo me, so I don’t believe my ancillaries to be the issue. I’m at the crossroads.
> 
> So it goes…


It is hard... on one hand yes, and given as I have been theorizing, your (our) own hearing plays a big factor on all this.

To ME, the sr80x and previous models were the harshest thing on earth... while other people sang their praises. In my mind, if the F cushions tamed the sr80x, then the RS-1e (or x) should be great... again, for ME. On the other hand I do wonder why am I a now considering the RS-1x or RS-2x - upgradeatis? OCD? maybe... Have always been a Hifiman and Beyer person - never felt the need to even go up!  Focal and Audeze  and Meze sound like they could be beautiful, but so happy that decided to save my shekels.

Yes, the sr325x are giving a good fight against the Anandas as my goto set of cans - hence my curiosity to go dust up my sr80x which were boxed up and stored away... thinking that doing the same thing expecting different results was madness (as some people say!) decided to start experimenting with cushion changes (rolling, as the cool kids call it now).  Happily surprised and now have the itching to get a higher end Grado and stick the cushions that saved the day for me... but in the end also wonder if I should be content with the current results... After all Hifiman and Beyer are great products and there is nothing wrong with just having the 80x and the 325x as the only Grados in my arsenal.


----------



## Zachik

DTgill said:


> My little bass cannons


Still on the lookout for HF-3... I knew I should have bought them at CanJam when they were announced


----------



## jonathan c

Shane D said:


> The BA are a small bowl, much like the stock L-Cush pad on the GH2's. Of course the BA's are Much more comfortable and compress nicely. They provide the sound that Grado intended and maybe a bit more. I find the sound full and rich. Maybe even a little bassier. Of course that really depends on the amp used. My Violectric v22 is very warm and makes it seem "fuller". And if I still feel it is missing a little something, depending on the music, I thrown them onto my iFi and hit some bass boost to perfect them.
> 
> The G-Cush pads are not what I expected. They look like B-model pads that were rushed out. I guess that is because they use three different kinds of foam. The pads are VERY stiff and you can not push them closer to the ear. well, you can, but they pop right back out. I have never had the privilege of hearing a GS or PS model which these come on stock. I would guess those headphones have more bass in their sound. When I put the G-pads on my GH2's or Hemps, the sound seems "bigger" and you lose some bass. Also, the fit of the headphone is Super sloppy. If I bend over to pick something up off the floor they will fall off. Because the stiff pads holding the cups away from your ears, you can not get a snug fit.
> 
> ...


I soften the G-cushions by soaking in warm water / mild dish soap, then towel tap-dry, then air dry. Result:   not scratchy, better sound - consistency and imaging!


----------



## Strat1117 (Oct 26, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> I soften the G-cushions by soaking in warm water / mild dish soap, then towel tap-dry, then air dry. Result:   not scratchy, better sound - consistency and imaging!


Interesting. Not being one to give up that easily (aka, stubborn mule), I am giving the RS-1e another chance with the Vever G knockoffs. They seem to me to have the opposite effect of what several above posters described for the ‘real’ G- Cush. With the velvets in place, the headphones are warm and cozy, and that aggressive (to me) treble is entirely tamed. This is with the same music that forced me to turn off the stereo two days ago. Same low impedance jack on the same old amp. The Vevers ($13.99 on Amazon) are soft and comfortable - these headphones are SO light - much as you describe the post soaking G-Cush. Of course, this is not an actual comparison, just a general sense from your post. Now I’m thinking that the Dekonis might actually be the magic bullet. I’m not a graph guy, but if I was, Dekonis graph shows a substantial bass boost and a mild upper-mid/lower treble reduction - perfect on paper (which is meaningless to me without empirical evidence to back it up). May be time to take advantage of the no questions asked 30 day satisfaction guarantee and see if I can’t wrestle these gorgeous babes into submission.

I can’t quite put my finger on what it is - probably the badass-old-school-mahogany-handmade-in-Brooklyn-watch-out-I’m-walkin’-here vibe if I know me (I do) - but I really, really want to make these things work.

Now excuse me while I engage in some Amazon Prime fueled retail l therapy.

🥸


----------



## jonathan c

Strat1117 said:


> Interesting. Not bring one to give up that easily (aka, stubborn mule), I am giving the RS-1e another chance with the Vever G knockoffs. They seem to me to have the opposite effect of what several above posters described for the ‘real’ G- Cush. With the velvets in place, the headphones are warm and cozy, and that aggressive (to me) treble is entirely tamed. This is with the same music that forced me to turn off the stereo two days ago. Same low impedance jack on the same old amp. The Vevers ($13.99 on Amazon) are soft and comfortable - these headphones are SO light - much as you describe the post soaking G-Cush. Of course, this is not an actual comparison, just a general sense from your post. Now I’m thinking that the Dekonis might actually be the magic bullet. I’m not a graph guy, but if I was, Dekonis graph shows a substantial bass boost and a mild upper-mid/lower treble reduction - perfect on paper (which is meaningless to me without empirical evidence to back it up). May be time to take advantage of the no questions asked 30 day satisfaction guarantee and see if I can’t wrestle these gorgeous babes into submission.
> 
> I can’t quite put my finger on what it is - probably the badass-old-school-mahogany-handmade-in-Brooklyn-watch-out-I’m-walkin’-here vibe if I know me (I do) - but I really, really want to make these things work.
> 
> ...


I think that the Dekoni may do it overall for you. Take a look at post #56,932 in this thread.


----------



## rocketron

Zachik said:


> Still on the lookout for HF-3... I knew I should have bought them at CanJam when they were announced



I really enjoy my HF3.👍


----------



## Strat1117

jonathan c said:


> I think that the Dekoni may do it overall for you. Take a look at post #56,932 in this thread.


Indeed, having looked back at it again, that is the very post which caused me to look into the Dekoni for Grado pads in the first place (and I unliked and reliked it again now, just so you’d know I was there 😇). Thank you!


----------



## Stevko

jonathan c said:


> …long time, no Stevko…


Yeea. Busy. Started in new job 1 sep


----------



## Plautus001

Stevko said:


> Yeea. Busy. Started in new job 1 sep


Congratulations!


----------



## jonathan c

Stevko said:


> Yeea. Busy. Started in new job 1 sep


SVP, Grado Labs: Detachable Cable Division? 😉🤣🤣…


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


> I soften the G-cushions by soaking in warm water / mild dish soap, then towel tap-dry, then air dry. Result:   not scratchy, better sound - consistency and imaging!


I will try that. Thanks.


----------



## jonathan c

Strat1117 said:


> Indeed, having looked back at it again, that is the very post which caused me to look into the Dekoni for Grado pads in the first place (and I unliked and reliked it again now, just so you’d know I was there 😇). Thank you!


I have both the fenestrated and the non-fenestrated Dekonis for RS-1x. I will try the ‘nons’ soon. I _expect_ stronger bass, more precise (narrower?) imaging, taming / domestication of higher treble….


----------



## jonathan c

hammersrocco said:


> It is hard... on one hand yes, and given as I have been theorizing, your (our) own hearing plays a big factor on all this.
> 
> To ME, the sr80x and previous models were the harshest thing on earth... while other people sang their praises. In my mind, if the F cushions tamed the sr80x, then the RS-1e (or x) should be great... again, for ME. On the other hand I do wonder why am I a now considering the RS-1x or RS-2x - upgradeatis? OCD? maybe... Have always been a Hifiman and Beyer person - never felt the need to even go up!  Focal and Audeze  and Meze sound like they could be beautiful, but so happy that decided to save my shekels.
> 
> Yes, the sr325x are giving a good fight against the Anandas as my goto set of cans - hence my curiosity to go dust up my sr80x which were boxed up and stored away... thinking that doing the same thing expecting different results was madness (as some people say!) decided to start experimenting with cushion changes (rolling, as the cool kids call it now).  Happily surprised and now have the itching to get a higher end Grado and stick the cushions that saved the day for me... but in the end also wonder if I should be content with the current results... After all Hifiman and Beyer are great products and there is nothing wrong with just having the 80x and the 325x as the only Grados in my arsenal.***


*** until the itch of curiosity appears…😧


----------



## Strat1117

jonathan c said:


> I have both the fenestrated and the non-fenestrated Dekonis for RS-1x. I will try the ‘nons’ soon. I _expect_ stronger bass, more precise (narrower?) imaging, taming / domestication of higher treble….


Just ordered the ‘non’.  Unfortunately, they are not Amazon Prime, so they may not get from NJ to NY for another week. 🙄


----------



## Shane D

Strat1117 said:


> Thank you both. Maybe I’m just old and farty and unable to learn new tricks after so many years of Senns (on which I can listen to anything, all day, every day), I’m just set in my ways. It’s a shame, because there is something very inviting about the Grados, and the unbridled enthusiasm of the denizens of this thread makes me feel like I’m missing out on something. But I guess that’s why YMMV was invented.  Maybe I’ll give Hemp a shot - after all, they _are_ now legal in NY … 🤪


Audio is SO personal! I have gone through six pairs of Senn's and would never touch another one. 

We all hear so differently, it's like we're hardly the same species.


----------



## Strat1117

jonathan c said:


> *** until the itch of curiosity appears…😧


Is there a cream for that?


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


> I have both the fenestrated and the non-fenestrated Dekonis for RS-1x. I will try the ‘nons’ soon. I _expect_ stronger bass, more precise (narrower?) imaging, taming / domestication of higher treble….


So, are you referring to velour or sheepskin?


----------



## Strat1117

Shane D said:


> Audio is SO personal! I have gone through six pairs of Senn's and would never touch another one.
> 
> We all hear so differently, it's like we're hardly the same species.


Truer words were never spoken.  But don’t tell the ‘science’ guys - they have graphs and charts to prove us wrong!

🤡


----------



## jonathan c

T


Shane D said:


> So, are you referring to velour or sheepskin?


the sheepskin…I want to compare ‘holes’ vs ‘solid’ with the same material…🤔


----------



## jonathan c

Shane D said:


> Audio is SO personal! I have gone through six pairs of Senn's and would never touch another one.***


*** after pair 1, the audio ‘_Myth of Sisyphus’…🥵 _for you?


----------



## jonathan c

Shane D said:


> We all hear so differently, it's like we're hardly the same species.


…..take husbands & wives, for example…😮😳


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


> *** after pair 1, the audio ‘_Myth of Sisyphus’…🥵_for you?


I kept going back because people kept saying, "You just don't get it! Sennheiser is the benchmark for headphones!!"

Sometimes I am a little thick and it takes several experiences to learn my lesson!


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


> T
> 
> the sheepskin…I want to compare ‘holes’ vs ‘solid’ with the same material…🤔


I figured that but since the Focals come with what appears to be a fenestrated velour, I thought I would ask.


----------



## Zachik

rocketron said:


> I really enjoy my HF3.👍


Very helpful  
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
NOT!


----------



## cirodts

besides the 325e which is already fabulous with metal what other grado do you recommend for this type of music?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

cirodts said:


> besides the 325e which is already fabulous with metal what other grado do you recommend for this type of music?


Hemp Hemp Hemp Hemp Hemp


----------



## YtseJamer

cirodts said:


> besides the 325e which is already fabulous with metal what other grado do you recommend for this type of music?



Hemp and RS2x  \m/


----------



## David222

DTgill said:


> My little bass cannons



Lookin good !!


----------



## hammersrocco

jonathan c said:


> *** until the itch of curiosity appears…😧


then there is that...


----------



## Strat1117

Shane D said:


> I kept going back because people kept saying, "You just don't get it! Sennheiser is the benchmark for headphones!!"
> 
> Sometimes I am a little thick and it takes several experiences to learn my lesson!


Peaceful coexistence _is _possible.


----------



## jonathan c

Strat1117 said:


> Peaceful coexistence _is _possible.


….easy to say when both are off your head…. nyuk-nyuk-nyuk….🤪.


----------



## jonathan c

Strat1117 said:


> Is there a cream _credit card _for that?


FTFY…[Reg. TM; © bcowen: 2021.]


----------



## Strat1117

jonathan c said:


> ….easy to say when both are off your head…. nyuk-nyuk-nyuk….🤪.


Trust me, NO ONE wants to see pics of headphones on MY head. Besides, sometimes ya gotta watch the dragons fly around over King’s Landing.


----------



## jlaseter (Oct 26, 2022)

I've found that when I first start listening for the day, I like my Sennheisers perfectly well. Switching to most Grados right after the HD600 is like putting knives through my ears.

But a volume change on the amp and a few minutes to acclimate, and with Grados I'm in heaven, loving the sparkle and energy.

Similar story in reverse. Switching from any Grado to the HD600 sounds like I put cotton in my ears. After a few minutes of being lost in the music, the veil is nearly gone.

Sometimes I wonder if I like the variety of "lenses" through which to experience the music as much as the music itself.


----------



## jonathan c

If any ‘Gradoer’ is looking for a $800 solid-state Class A headphone amplifier / power supply duo: of compact proportions, with fantastically / musically convincing sound having dynamics, excitement, heft, and light sweetness, look no further:


----------



## ESL-1 (Oct 27, 2022)

nrbatista said:


> Please share your thoughts comparing both pads with the GH2. The Beautiful Audio seem comfortable.


The Beautiful Audio pads really work well with the characteristics of the GH2 in my opinion. It was a recommendation from a long time member.  All my other Grados are with original Grado pads.  I am currently running my PS500e with flats along with my vintage button RS1 (which was designed For flats).


----------



## ESL-1 (Oct 27, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> If any ‘Gradoer’ is looking for a $800 solid-state Class A headphone amplifier / power supply duo: of compact proportions, with fantastically / musically convincing sound having dynamics, excitement, heft, and light sweetness, look no further:


Hearty agreement, great combo and super value.......mine gets quite a bit of use and is on good terms with most all my phones.  Quite a good description of the sound of the amp Jonathan.


----------



## Stevko

Thanks guys!
Same job for another dealer, I’m in the car business. Wish I was in the hi-fi!


----------



## jonathan c

Stevko said:


> Thanks guys!
> Same job for another dealer, I’m in the car business. Wish I was in the hi-fi!


Cars are sporting pretty nice audio systems nowadays…🚙 🔊…☑️


----------



## ESL-1

Stevko said:


> Thanks guys!
> Same job for another dealer, I’m in the car business. Wish I was in the hi-fi!


I have to admit I really enjoyed my jobs in retail audio.  (35+years in the NYC area), then 20 years in wholesale, not as much fun but still enjoyable.


----------



## Stevko

jonathan c said:


> Cars are sporting pretty nice audio systems nowadays…🚙 🔊…☑️





ESL-1 said:


> I have to admit I really enjoyed my jobs in retail audio.  (35+years in the NYC area), then 20 years in wholesale, not as much fun but still enjoyable.


Waiting for my new car. With BOSE soundsystem. My current car have JBL.
 
Working with hifi is more exciting than cars


----------



## Plautus001

ESL-1 said:


> I have to admit I really enjoyed my jobs in retail audio.  (35+years in the NYC area), then 20 years in wholesale, not as much fun but still enjoyable.


@20 years in home/car audio for me


----------



## Plautus001

Stevko said:


> Waiting for my new car. With BOSE soundsystem. My current car have JBL.
> 
> Working with hifi is more exciting than cars


I'm not a big fan of OEM systems... but it's harder and harder to put aftermarket in cars these days.


----------



## ESL-1

jonathan c said:


> Cars are sporting pretty nice audio systems nowadays…🚙 🔊…☑️


Sound of this is pretty rarified.


----------



## iFi audio

Gippy said:


> By the way, there were some dealers with iFi equipment, but none with the Pro iCAN Signature for demo. Oh well.



That's a pity!



Gippy said:


> I guess it makes sense, as a very high volume can mask any added warmth and muddiness.



That's true, many cans become alive and spicier at higher volume levels.



Gippy said:


> At home, I've kept with the Pro iCAN's XBass "10hz" for both the GH4 and GS3000e.



Your Pro iCAN thanks you for that


----------



## Strat1117

iFi audio said:


> That's true, many cans become alive and spicier at higher volume levels.



In my experience, one sign of a truly good, well-matched _system_, is that it is musically engaging even at low volume. This is one area in which the Grados excel, IMHO. 

YMMV, Just my &,04, etc., _ad nauseum_.


----------



## TheRealDz

Hi All:

I bought a GS3000e, but I am starting to wonder whether it is a fake.  Ie, the wood looks gorgeous, but it sounds thin and is not much of an improvement over my RS1x. 

I bought it on eBay, but via a reputable dealer.  I can still return it if need be. 

First of all, should it be a big improvement over my RS1x? 

The headband is in great condition and has white stitching, implying that it was a recent manufacture.  But the headphone is beat up;  the left and right painted indicators are worn off of the rodblocks.  The rods on the gimbals are loose.  The black grill paint is worn off in some areas.  

It came with real G cushions - which admittedly are an upgrade from the generics that I have.  It sounds spacious with the Gs.  

It has better dynamics and a bit more bass than my RS1x.  But I expected more spaciousness and layering, let alone a softer, richer, more nuanced midrange than the RS1x. 

My RS1x has serial numbers written on both drivers, but the GS3000e doesn't.  It does have serial numbers on the box though (I will confirm them with Grado). 

I got a decent deal, and I am not that concerned with aesthetics.  But I expected a bigger bump in performance, let alone I didn't expect the thinness. 

Any thoughts or suggestions from those of you who have a GS3000e, let alone also an RS1x? 

Thanks!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Improvement is a funny word with Grado because when you shift from one line to another the character of the sound changes. The GS3000e is a brighter headphone than the RS1x for sure, there's a lot more treble to it, so I doubt you got a fake, just that the sound sig isn't really for you.


----------



## Gippy

TheRealDz said:


> I bought a GS3000e, but I am starting to wonder whether it is a fake.


The serial number should be etched on the inside of the right rodblock.

As for the sound quality, I don't run my GS3000e at stock (that 6khz peak is too piercing!), but I feel its stock sound was better than the RS1x I demoed at TAF22. Keep in mind that I lean towards bright and energetic rather than laid-back. Aside from that, they have similar tuning, so put the G pads on the RS1x and compare.


----------



## TheRealDz

SomeGuyDude said:


> The GS3000e is a brighter headphone than the RS1x for sure, there's a lot more treble to it, so I doubt you got a fake, just that the sound sig isn't really for you.



This is key;  I expected the GS3000e to have LESS treble.


----------



## Shane D

TheRealDz said:


> Hi All:
> 
> I bought a GS3000e, but I am starting to wonder whether it is a fake.  Ie, the wood looks gorgeous, but it sounds thin and is not much of an improvement over my RS1x.
> 
> ...


That has been my biggest fear when it comes to buying the GS3000e's. What if it's only a small/negligible improvement over my GH2's? I would be SO disappointed! They are a LOT of money up here in Canada. Even used.


----------



## Gippy

TheRealDz said:


> This is key;  I expected the GS3000e to have LESS treble.



This is a property of the Grado G pads. All of the models with G pads have a sizzling peak at 6khz because that's how the pads modify the sound, and that's why the pads typically don't work on the lower-end models. The GS3000x was tuned to take this into account and so its peak isn't as sharp. Swap out the G pads and you might be happier with the GS3000e.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Gippy said:


> This is a property of the Grado G pads. All of the models with G pads have a sizzling peak at 6khz because that's how the pads modify the sound, and that's why the pads typically don't work on the lower-end models. The GS3000x was tuned to take this into account and so its peak isn't as sharp. Swap out the G pads and you might be happier with the GS3000e.


The effect that pads have on Grado can't be overstated. I tested a dozen out with my Hemp and they went from best in class to absolutely unlistenable with something as simple as a quarter inch of extra pad thickness or covering the center hole.


----------



## Gippy

Shane D said:


> What if it's only a small/negligible improvement over my GH2's?



I was considering the GH2 but they don't show up often, and after reading this *GH4 vs GH1/2/3 comparison* (auto-translated from Japanese) I'm pretty sure the GH4 is a better fit for me. Speaking of which, my GH4 lacks a serial number despite it being a LE. I wonder how many were made.


----------



## TheRealDz

Gippy said:


> This is a property of the Grado G pads. All of the models with G pads have a sizzling peak at 6khz because that's how the pads modify the sound, and that's why the pads typically don't work on the lower-end models. The GS3000x was tuned to take this into account and so its peak isn't as sharp. Swap out the G pads and you might be happier with the GS3000e.



Thanks for the replies, everyone.

I will keep playing with my pads to hear what differences they make.

Given what you said, I might be better off with a new GS1000X, if it has reduced treble.  I am eager to see ANY kind of reviews on it...


----------



## Gippy

TheRealDz said:


> Given what you said, I might be better off with a new GS1000X, if it has reduced treble. I am eager to see ANY kind of reviews on it...



It doesn't. The GS1000x is bright and is essentially a "fixed" GS2000e which was the most piercing e-series headphone. The GS3000x isn't as piercing.

I honestly don't know what to suggest if you think the RS1x is too bright because it was definitely the x-series model with the least treble, at least with the stock Grado F pads. From my experience, most aftermarket pads dull the sound more than the official Grado pads. Perhaps take a look at your source/amp chain. I've never heard the GH1, but because multiple people have said it actually works with the Grado G pads, it might have an inherently dark tuning.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

TheRealDz said:


> Thanks for the replies, everyone.
> 
> I will keep playing with my pads to hear what differences they make.
> 
> Given what you said, I might be better off with a new GS1000X, if it has reduced treble.  I am eager to see ANY kind of reviews on it...


I hate to sound like a broken record but if you're looking for Grado house sound but a less treble-focused presentation the Hemp really is the way to go.


----------



## Strat1117 (Oct 27, 2022)

TheRealDz said:


> Hi All:
> 
> I bought a GS3000e, but I am starting to wonder whether it is a fake.  Ie, the wood looks gorgeous, but it sounds thin and is not much of an improvement over my RS1x.
> 
> ...


I don’t claim to be one of the Grado prophets, but, FWIW (maybe not much) my current experience with a pair of RS-1e is much like what you are describing. I found the treble unbearably bright with the supplied F pads.  I essentially solved the problem with a pair of Vever jumbo pads for $13.99 from Amazon. They are the same size but much softer than oem G-Cush and they are just a single density. For me, they warm up the sound just right. Others may disagree. They’re cheap enough and returnable, so nothing to lose.

That being said, I am awaiting delivery on a pair of Dekoni solid sheepskin pads, which are reportedly extremely comfortable and have the same bass boost effect as the well-known ‘tape mod’.

Good luck!

RS-1e with Vever pads installed:


----------



## jonathan c

TheRealDz said:


> Hi All:
> 
> I bought a GS3000e, but I am starting to wonder whether it is a fake.  Ie, the wood looks gorgeous, but it sounds thin and is not much of an improvement over my RS1x.
> 
> ...


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/post-16720872


----------



## TheRealDz

jonathan c said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/post-16720872



Thanks - this was a helpful reminder (I actually "liked" the post back when you originally posted it 🙄).

I have since found serial numbers on the box and both drivers.  I am beginning to think that it is a legit unit, but simply one with too much treble for me.  And my experience matches yours in terms of sonics and relative performance.

Hmmmm. I have a decision to make...


----------



## chriscu1

SomeGuyDude said:


> The effect that pads have on Grado can't be overstated. I tested a dozen out with my Hemp and they went from best in class to absolutely unlistenable with something as simple as a quarter inch of extra pad thickness or covering the center hole.


Just out of curiosity, what would you put in best in class for the Hemp?  I actually like the stock F but am always up for experimenting.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

chriscu1 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what would you put in best in class for the Hemp?  I actually like the stock F but am always up for experimenting.


Honestly? I bought a whole slew of pads and ended up with the F again. They're definitely not the most comfortable of the bunch but the sound was far and away the best. I tried Dekonis and other Grados, the big bowls and the super soft ones with the grill covered, everything. The F just ended up sounding the more cohesive.


----------



## nrbatista (Oct 27, 2022)

ESL-1 said:


> The Beautiful Audio pads really work well with the characteristics of the GH2 in my opinion. It was a recommendation from a long time member.  All my other Grados are with original Grado pads.  I am currently running my PS500e with flats along with my vintage button RS1 (which was designed For flats).


Thanks for the feedback. I see that Beautiful Audio sells pads in two sizes, and different materials:

Small (based on Grado L) in Hybrid, Leather, or Merino.
Large (based on Grado G) in Hybrid.
Which ones were you talking about?

Looking at both, I would go with the Large ones, as I really like the GH2 with the G pads.


----------



## David222

jonathan c said:


> If any ‘Gradoer’ is looking for a $800 solid-state Class A headphone amplifier / power supply duo: of compact proportions, with fantastically / musically convincing sound having dynamics, excitement, heft, and light sweetness, look no further:




Are these fenestrated velour?
​


----------



## jonathan c

David222 said:


> Are these fenestrated velour?
> ​


Fenestrated sheepskin.


----------



## jonathan c

A headphone system ‘power trio’: what balance, what excitement, what synergy…. _roll, Ludwig von, roll !….

 _[Flux Lab Acoustics FA-22]


----------



## tkemp5513

Funny to find this thread where it is as I'm getting the same impressions from the pads (G and F) and am wondering how much a bump up the GS1000x will be over 225x. I just got the 1000x today, however there was no 1/8th in adapter so I can't listen to them through anything other then my bass amp. I'll say the bass is pretty nice but I can't audition with actual music until the adapter comes. 

However, I switched the G pads to my 225's and found what everyone is talking about- soundstage increase, high mid/low treble bump, a little more dynamic. It leaves me to wonder how much different the 1000's will be. It's about $1k difference after all. 

I love the F pads on the 225s, I find them full and not bright at all. Very natural sounding to me. Last I heard some 225s was almost 10 years ago with the shallow bowl pads (L?) and my impressions now are much different then with those. Of course driver changes could have something to do with it too.

And now to explain why I need an 1/8th adapter- I'm using a Dragonfly Red as dac/amp. Is something more substantial really necessary for the 1000's? I've read over and over people saying "when properly amped" but is that just because they think an expensive headphone should require expensive gear to work properly? I'm thinking about the Chord Hugo 2 as an end game for my budget.


----------



## Strat1117 (Oct 28, 2022)

tkemp5513 said:


> Funny to find this thread where it is as I'm getting the same impressions from the pads (G and F) and am wondering how much a bump up the GS1000x will be over 225x. I just got the 1000x today, however there was no 1/8th in adapter so I can't listen to them through anything other then my bass amp. I'll say the bass is pretty nice but I can't audition with actual music until the adapter comes.
> 
> However, I switched the G pads to my 225's and found what everyone is talking about- soundstage increase, high mid/low treble bump, a little more dynamic. It leaves me to wonder how much different the 1000's will be. It's about $1k difference after all.
> 
> ...


Good headphones will only help you hear the shortcomings of a bad amp more clearly. Revealing headphones with a mediocre amp is a recipe for dissatisfaction. Remember, it’s a system.  The headphones do not make sound by themselves, and they cannot fix damage done upstream by inferior sources or amps. Indeed, as I already said, the better the headphones, the more obvious that damage will be. If you think it through, it’s intuitively obvious.


----------



## majo123

cirodts said:


> besides the 325e which is already fabulous with metal what other grado do you recommend for this type of music?


I'm into indie rock and have had a few grado.....my favourite for this type of music is 325x this is after owning rs2e ,325e , hemp ,ps500e and the 325x ...
Ps500e are my favourite but the 325x punchy sound are fantastic for this genre .


----------



## Gippy

tkemp5513 said:


> I just got the 1000x today, however there was no 1/8th in adapter


The 6.35mm-3.5mm adapter had been standard issue on all GS/PS models that used the larger plug, as well as an beefy extension cable. If those accessories are now no longer included on the Statement X line to save costs, that's a shame.


----------



## rocketron

tkemp5513 said:


> Funny to find this thread where it is as I'm getting the same impressions from the pads (G and F) and am wondering how much a bump up the GS1000x will be over 225x. I just got the 1000x today, however there was no 1/8th in adapter so I can't listen to them through anything other then my bass amp. I'll say the bass is pretty nice but I can't audition with actual music until the adapter comes.
> 
> However, I switched the G pads to my 225's and found what everyone is talking about- soundstage increase, high mid/low treble bump, a little more dynamic. It leaves me to wonder how much different the 1000's will be. It's about $1k difference after all.
> 
> ...


I’m not saying don’t buy the Chord Hugo 2 but I would suggest trying it against the Chord Mojo 2.
Both are great sounding dac/amps.
You may not need too spend the extra on the Hugo 2.


----------



## majo123

rocketron said:


> I’m not saying don’t buy the Chord Hugo 2 but I would suggest trying it against the Chord Mojo 2.
> Both are great sounding dac/amps.
> You may not need too spend the extra on the Hugo 2.


Can't vouch for hugo2 but mojo2 is very good imo , definitely a step up from original.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

tkemp5513 said:


> Funny to find this thread where it is as I'm getting the same impressions from the pads (G and F) and am wondering how much a bump up the GS1000x will be over 225x. I just got the 1000x today, however there was no 1/8th in adapter so I can't listen to them through anything other then my bass amp. I'll say the bass is pretty nice but I can't audition with actual music until the adapter comes.
> 
> However, I switched the G pads to my 225's and found what everyone is talking about- soundstage increase, high mid/low treble bump, a little more dynamic. It leaves me to wonder how much different the 1000's will be. It's about $1k difference after all.
> 
> ...


There are probably better options today than a Dragonfly Red. But Grados don't need a lot of power to sound good. 

Personally I like my IFi Zen DAC for my Grados that came with a standard 1/4" plug. I cant tell a difference with that vs one of my fancier amps when it comes to Grados, at least. (Hifiman HE6 is a different story).


----------



## Strat1117

Joaquin Dinero said:


> There are probably better options today than a Dragonfly Red. But Grados don't need a lot of power to sound good.
> 
> Personally I like my IFi Zen DAC for my Grados that came with a standard 1/4" plug. I cant tell a difference with that vs one of my fancier amps when it comes to Grados, at least. (Hifiman HE6 is a different story).


I don’t think you’re doing the OP a favor by generalizing like that. If the GS1000 he’s talking about don’t scale better than, say, an SR125, something is seriously wrong.  It’s not just about ‘is it loud enough?’ There should be audible qualitative differences. 

YMMV, just my $,03, etc., _ad nauseum. _


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Strat1117 said:


> I don’t think you’re doing the OP a favor by generalizing like that. If the GS1000 he’s talking about don’t scale better than, say, an SR125, something is seriously wrong.  It’s not just about ‘is it loud enough?’ There should be audible qualitative differences.
> 
> YMMV, just my $,03, etc., _ad nauseum. _


I'm not generalizing at all. I am sharing my own impressions.


----------



## Strat1117 (Oct 28, 2022)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I'm not generalizing at all. I am sharing my own impressions.


Of which model?  Or do you think ‘Grados’ is specific enough?

Potentially, the AQ could be fine with the SR225, but it’s shortcomings exposed by the more resolving GS1000. You lumped them together as ‘Grados’. That’s what I meant by generalizing.  It was NOT intended to be a personal attack on you, and I apologize if it felt that way to you.  It’s just a suggestion that more specific info would be more helpful. 

All good.


----------



## Gippy

There's a chance that tkemp5513 might actually prefer his SR225x over the GS1000x. Price isn't everything; I mean, I just chose the GH4 over the entire x-series line.



tkemp5513 said:


> Is something more substantial really necessary for the 1000's? I've read over and over people saying "when properly amped" but is that just because they think an expensive headphone should require expensive gear to work properly?



The real answer is that the 6.35mm (1/4") plug on the GS1000x is just more sturdy and much less susceptible to damage than the ubiquitous 3.5mm (1/8") plug. Also, higher-end amps tend to commonly have 6.35mm headphone outs. Grado used to put the 6.35mm plug on models as low as the SR225i, but perhaps enough people complained, and so for their current x-series line, the 6.35mm plug is only on Statement X.


----------



## jonathan c

Gippy said:


> There's a chance that tkemp5513 might actually prefer his SR225x over the GS1000x. Price isn't everything; I mean, I just chose the GH4 over the entire x-series line.
> 
> 
> 
> The real answer is that the 6.35mm (1/4") plug on the GS1000x is just more sturdy and much less susceptible to damage than the ubiquitous 3.5mm (1/8") plug. Also, higher-end amps tend to commonly have 6.35mm headphone outs. Grado used to put the 6.35mm plug on models as low as the SR225i, but perhaps enough people complained, and so for their current x-series line, the 6.35mm plug is only on Statement X.


Good points! I just wish that when one orders a RS headphone etc via ‘4ourears.com’ a choice of a one-piece / two-piece 6.35mm plug were available…🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Strat1117 (Oct 28, 2022)

Gippy said:


> There's a chance that tkemp5513 might actually prefer his SR225x over the GS1000x. Price isn't everything; I mean, I just chose the GH4 over the entire x-series line


No argument, but he also asked a specific question about a fairly specific amp/dac/dongle and those two headphones which is what I tried to answer. I’m seriously not grasping the controversy/pushback here. Maybe his post was too long and no one else read it to the end, or maybe I misunderstood the question.  🤷🏻‍♂️ Whatever, I tried to give him the benefit of my 45+ years of system matching experience, and gave him the best, most honest advice I could. Nothing else for me to do about it.

So it goes….


----------



## tkemp5513

Gippy said:


> There's a chance that tkemp5513 might actually prefer his SR225x over the GS1000x. Price isn't everything; I mean, I just chose the GH4 over the entire x-series line.


That's a definite possibility. I did not like the treble of the 225/G pad combo and the vocals were not as forward as with the F's. The soundstage and dynamics were pretty fun though. But hey, maybe I save $1,200 here. Though I must say the fit and finish of the GS1000x is astounding. The feel much better on the head and the large matte finished wood cups feel great in the hand. Substantial. Anyway, I'll be able to listen to the 1000s in a few days and I'll report back.


----------



## tkemp5513

And the GS1000x did not come with anything extra- no extension no adapter.


----------



## Strat1117 (Oct 28, 2022)

Present from the postal carrier. They certainly look purty, and installation was easy as pie. Initial impression is that they are way more comfy than stock and, as promised, they are comparatively now bass cannons. Too soon for anything more detailed- need to let them settle in and let my brain acclimate to this _entirely_ new sound presentation. Seriously, it’s difficult to believe they are the same cans.  Funny, my feed took it upon itself to start playing hip-hop, which is _never_ on my rota - like it somehow knows that now there’s bass all over the place and it wants to take advantage. But, weird things can happen when you mess with the D. Biscuits…


----------



## MaiLam

Really interested in trying the velour version, but wary of anything that will lessen the mids.


----------



## MaiLam

Question inspired by getting the RS1x a month or so ago, and seeing the various recent acquisitions in the thread:

Does anyone have any go-to ‘bad recordings’ / tracks they find to be unpleasantly mixed, that you use to see how forgiving a pair of headphones can be? Morricone’s _Ninna Nanna per Adulteri_ is one I’ll often try, levels are all over the place with some very sharp notes from the music box-style instrument.


----------



## Strat1117 (Oct 28, 2022)

MaiLam said:


> Really interested in trying the velour version, but wary of anything that will lessen the mids.


You will never know until you try them for yourself. _We_ can’t describe or predict how _you_ will hear them. Many find the L pads perfect. I find them unlistenably bright. Neither is right, neither is wrong. It’s personal taste and presence and system matching and how your ear canal is shaped an a million other variables. The Dekonis come with a 30-day money back guarantee - you literally have nothing to lose. Just order a pair and see what happens. If you hate them, you send them back for a full refund. Done. Although, based on my conversation with @gimmeheadroom yesterday, maybe it’s not as easy in UK as it is in US.


----------



## MaiLam

Strat1117 said:


> You will never know until you try them for yourself. _We_ can’t describe or predict how _you_ will hear them. Many find the L pads perfect. I find them unlistenably bright. Neither is right, neither is wrong. It’s personal taste and presence and system matching and how your ear canal is shaped an a million other variables. The Dekonis come with a 30-day money back guarantee - you literally have nothing to lose. Just order a pair and see what happens. If you hate them, you send them back for a full refund. Done. Although, based on my conversation with @gimmeheadroom yesterday, maybe it’s not as easy in UK as it is in US.



Yeah I no doubt will eventually, UK stockist currently awaiting stock so freed from any decision making at the moment. At last count I had 9(!) different pairs of pad types though (mix of Grado and third party), so also felt slightly ashamed of getting to double digits!


----------



## Strat1117 (Oct 28, 2022)

MaiLam said:


> Yeah I no doubt will eventually, UK stockist currently awaiting stock so freed from any decision making at the moment. At last count I had 9(!) different pairs of pad types though (mix of Grado and third party), so also felt slightly ashamed of getting to double digits!


Well, I don’t have quite that many, but if it will make you feel any better, I _did_ just order a pair of fenestrated sheepskin which will make 4 for me, although I intend to send back one or the other of the Dekonis (or both). At the moment I’m thinking the full sheepskin really may be too much of a (to me) good thing. Hopefully the fenestrated will be the magic bullet, not that I’ve totally made up my mind on the full sheepskin, but they do remind me of certain headphones that I have rejected for being so warm that they lack any verve or excitement (and that’s from a guy who generally _prefers_ the warm side of neutral). So, while I _do_ like the bass cannon effect, the price may be too high - loss of detail and presence - the Grado hallmarks. Amazingly, the $13.99 Vever pads are still the front-runners - better sounding but admittedly less comfortable. Another thing I notice is that with the full sheepskins in place I hear much more physical cable rubbing noise.  With the foam pads I hear none. 

Anyway, _THIS_ is what makes it a hobby!  Otherwise we’d all just be lemmings and buy whatever level of Apple airpods and be done.

Good luck, and enjoy!


----------



## David222

jonathan c said:


> Fenestrated sheepskin.



https://dekoniaudio.com/product-category/brands/grado/

I only see fenestrated velour  - what am I missing ?


----------



## Strat1117

David222 said:


> https://dekoniaudio.com/product-category/brands/grado/
> 
> I only see fenestrated velour  - what am I missing ?


There is sheepskin, fenestrated sheepskin and velour. There is no fenestrated velour. All three are lined in velour. I cannot understand what you’re missing.


----------



## jonathan c

To @Strat1117 (and interested others), I am _really_ appreciating & enjoying the RS-1x when ‘fenestrated’ by Dekoni sheepskin pads. First via the previously shown Gilmore Lite setup, now via the Flux Lab Acoustics FA-22 👇: a few notches up. No ‘loss of detail and presence’, tremendous soundstage with clarity. This, I think, bodes well for you with the RS-1e and, say, the Burson HA-160….


----------



## David222

Strat1117 said:


> There is sheepskin, fenestrated sheepskin and velour. There is no fenestrated velour. All three are lined in velour. I cannot understand what you’re missing.



Here -


----------



## David222

I think we are saying the same thing -- it appears for some reason the website has this "named" as fenestrated velour -- we agree it is sheepskin exterior.


----------



## jonathan c

David222 said:


> I think we are saying the same thing -- it appears for some reason the website has this "named" as fenestrated velour -- we agree it is sheepskin exterior.


You both can’t pull the sheepskin over your eyes….😵‍💫🤣.


----------



## David222

jonathan c said:


> You both can’t pull the sheepskin over your eyes….😵‍💫🤣.



Since it’s fenestrated we’ll still be able to find our way forward 😜


----------



## Gippy (Oct 29, 2022)

MaiLam said:


> Does anyone have any go-to ‘bad recordings’ / tracks they find to be unpleasantly mixed, that you use to see how forgiving a pair of headphones can be?



I mentioned it before in here, but *Let Me Be by Radiorama* is my go-to track to test for treble sizzle. That hi-hat is absolute torture especially on the Statement models. Amazingly, this isn't ear-piercing on the GH4 (it's teetering on the edge of lively and unbearable), but I felt it was a little unpleasant on even the RS2x.


----------



## Strat1117 (Oct 29, 2022)

David222 said:


> https://dekoniaudio.com/product-category/brands/grado/
> 
> I only see fenestrated velour  - what am I missing ?


Now I see the issue. The area on the Dekoni website where you are looking has them mislabeled, bizarre as that may sound. The $99.99 set are definitely fenestrated sheepskin, as you can easily see from the photos. Check here instead:

https://dekoniaudio.com/articles/dekoni-custom-series-for-grado-headphones/

Better still, you can get them on Amazon and they are $10 less and returnable until January 31. See here:

Dekoni Audio Earpads for Grado Headphones Compatible with Grado SR60, SR80x, SR325x | Replacement Ear Cups for Grado Prestige, Reference, Statement, Professional Series (Custom Fenestrated Sheepskin) https://a.co/d/49BbS3i

Good luck!


----------



## jonathan c (Oct 29, 2022)

Warming up** during the day…for session after chores / visit / workout (🦵/ 💪 /🏃) … 

[** mainly the amplifier (Flux Lab FA-22 reacquaintance)]


----------



## Strat1117 (Oct 29, 2022)

Maybe it’s just the soft focus, more likely the stiffish (is that a word?) foam pads, but it seems that removing my spectacles makes a bigger difference with these RS-1e than I ever noticed with any of my non-Grado cans. I know that glasses on/off is a thing that others have observed/discussed previously, but it’s never before been a concern for me.


----------



## peterinvan

Strat1117 said:


> Maybe it’s just the soft focus, more likely the stiffish (is that a word?) foam pads, but it seems that removing my spectacles makes a bigger difference with these RS-1e than I ever noticed with any of my non-Grado cans. I know that glasses on/off is a thing that others have observed/discussed previously, but it’s never before been a concern for me.


I now buy glasses with thin, flat, titanium arms.  I don't get any significant difference on/off.


----------



## Strat1117

peterinvan said:


> I now buy glasses with thin, flat, titanium arms.  I don't get any significant difference on/off.


I know exactly which ones you’re talking about. My current pair are thin and flat, but not as flexible as the titanium ones (but oh so fashionable - lol!)

Obviously, my priorities are screwed up. 

🥸


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Funnily the Grados (on ear like the Hemp/225x anyway, which are shaped similarly to the RS1) were the least sonically affected by glasses for me, I assumed because they're both open-back and on ear so there's less for the glasses to mess up. Now something like the Beyer 1770, those were completely altered.


----------



## Strat1117

SomeGuyDude said:


> Funnily the Grados (on ear like the Hemp/225x anyway, which are shaped similarly to the RS1) were the least sonically affected by glasses for me, I assumed because they're both open-back and on ear so there's less for the glasses to mess up. Now something like the Beyer 1770, those were completely altered.


That makes sense - I’m using a jumbo pad, which is more over ear than on ear and, also, shares a lot more surface area with the stems.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Strat1117 said:


> That makes sense - I’m using a jumbo pad, which is more over ear than on ear and, also, shares a lot more surface area with the stems.


Oh yeah that makes a ton more sense. I also admit I have kinda big ears so "on ear" for me definitely means the entire pad is completely resting on my ear.


----------



## tkemp5513

So the adapter arrived today and I was able to play some actual music through the GS1000x's (about 1 hr of bass guitar and 1 hr of music). After some initial break the big question is do the 225x's with G pads sound like GS1000x's? A resounding NO! The 1000s are an entirely different beast. A little zesty in the treble compared to the 225s with f pads but it adds a nice energy to the sound. The vocals are less intimate and forward on the 1000s but that's fine with me. The bass is more complex. Soundstage does wonders for tracks that feel congested.

Anyway, these are far from broken in but I'm happy with them. Are they 5 times better then 225s? No...at least not so far. I believe the 1000x's live in the realm of diminishing returns but are no slouch in general. A better amp, dac, and some more break in time should do them well.


----------



## Stevko

Same as other things. Double pris isn’t double value.
But Grado 1000 and obove offer:
-nice and bigger cups
-big plug and a nice fat cable
-metal gimbals(rs1 and above)
-better headband
-bigger drivers,better bass.more body
-better looking,better build
-better FR go higher if your ears is young:

Frequency Response: 8 - 35,000 hz
So why not? Better is better


----------



## SomeGuyDude

20-20,000 is the range of human hearing and anything above ~14,000 is gonna be barely audible "air" type sounds. Below 20Hz you're going to be just feeling a rumble, not hearing a tone. On either end of the spectrum literally no normal music (read: music that's not intentionally trying to be weird) goes there. I'm not discounting that they sound better but there is genuinely no one who can hear anything above 20KHz.


----------



## redlegs75

jonathan c said:


> Warming up** during the day…for session after chores / visit / workout (🦵/ 💪 /🏃) … [** mainly the amplifier (Flux Lab FA-22 reacquaintance)]


Looks great!


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

SomeGuyDude said:


> 20-20,000 is the range of human hearing and anything above ~14,000 is gonna be barely audible "air" type sounds. Below 20Hz you're going to be just feeling a rumble, not hearing a tone. On either end of the spectrum literally no normal music (read: music that's not intentionally trying to be weird) goes there. I'm not discounting that they sound better but there is genuinely no one who can hear anything above 20KHz.


This is all true; however, my dog likes to borrow my Grados when I'm not home and she really digs that extended frequency range


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Joaquin Dinero said:


> This is all true; however, my dog likes to borrow my Grados when I'm not home and she really digs that extended frequency range



Probably just the leather headband. They're chewy goodness


----------



## Gippy

Coming up on 1 week with my GH4 that I bought after *demoing the x-series* models at the Grado booth at Toronto AudioFest.

After my beater SR225i went out of commission, it's nice to finally have another model I can just take around and enjoy without messing with any extra stuff. This can plug in directly to a phone or old portable CD player with a 3.5mm jack and still sound great to me, something that can't be said with my GS3000e or Hemp. I'm not sure how long Grado Canada will stock the old 44mm drivers for service/repair purposes, so these will be babied more. I'll need to find a good travel case for them that doesn't compress the headband much, as I like it very wide.

Comfort is great. With a very wide headband, the GH4 (180g) is significantly more comfortable than my GS3000e (330g) even with the L pads. The GS3000e weight is OK for me but I would say it's at my upper tolerance limit, which is why the GS3000x (400g) was out of the question.

As an experiment, I put the G pads on the GH4 and attempted to EQ it to match the sound of my GS3000e. This was something I tried earlier with the Hemp. I got closer this time, but the GH4 just couldn't quite replicate the GS3000e. The GS3000e just sounded fuller and wider. It was clear that the larger cup size, wood type (cocobolo vs. Norway pine), and drivers on the GS3000e were doing something that the GH4 wasn't. It's like how you can't EQ Apple Airpods to sound like a Stax. In addition, the overall volume was less with the G pads, which meant I had to feed it more power. And the GH4's drivers struggled with this, as I could hear some distortion in the midbass. The GS3000e, on the other hand, was able to dig deep and deliver the midbass with no noticeable distortion. Perhaps this is why Grado changed their drivers on the GS/PS models (except PS500e) to 50mm, so that they could deliver more bass without distorting. With the L pads and the same amount of power, the GH4 is way too loud, so this wouldn't happen at stock.

Overall, the GH4 is an absolute keeper, though I feel a bit of sadness as the GH4 may be the last model I buy new if Grado continues to push their x-series sound signature moving forward. I'm not the only person who feels this way, as rasmushorn *preferred the SR225e over the SR225x* and felt the same way as me on some things, such as the detail and clarity difference.


----------



## tkemp5513

Noweigan wood!


----------



## Plautus001

tkemp5513 said:


> Noweigan wood!


Isn't it good?


----------



## jonathan c

Joaquin Dinero said:


> This is all true; however, my dog likes to borrow my Grados when I'm not home and she really digs that extended frequency range** 😉


….what about the non-detachable bone cable?…


----------



## Stevko

tkemp5513 said:


> Noweigan wood!


Keeps me warm every winter 😄


----------



## Strat1117

Is there any wood that guitar polish can’t make pretty? 






🎸🤩🎸


----------



## jlaseter

Is work really work when I get to jam out with these?


----------



## Snake0IL415

jlaseter said:


> Is work really work when I get to jam out with these?


Easy - no. Love the look of the GH2. I met somone locally that is going to let me borrow their HP1 and I cannot wait.


----------



## Snake0IL415

Grado Family pic (minus vintage RS-2 button that is being repaired by Grado): 

*RS-2e* - with ZMF pads 
*Grado wood cup mock kit with SR80 drivers* + ZMF pads 
*Hemps* - turbulent labs headband + ZMF pads + mini-XLR cable mod 
*SR325 OG* - turbulent labs headband + ZMF pads + mini-XLR cable mod 
*SR325x* - turbulent labs headband + ZMF pads 
*GS3000 mock kit* - mmxc removable cable mod + Dekoni pads 
*GS1000i* - turbulent labs headband + mini-XLR cable mod + ZMF pads


----------



## jlaseter

Snake0IL415 said:


> Grado Family pic (minus vintage RS-2 button that is being repaired by Grado):
> 
> *RS-2e* - with ZMF pads
> *Grado wood cup mock kit with SR80 drivers* + ZMF pads
> ...



Absolutely love the chrome 325is. My second Grado purchase was a 325is from Amazon, and they were still using chrome in the stock photo. Gotta admit I was a little disappointed to get the later, more common, metallic gray painted variety. Sounded fantastic though!


----------



## Snake0IL415

jlaseter said:


> Absolutely love the chrome 325is. My second Grado purchase was a 325is from Amazon, and they were still using chrome in the stock photo. Gotta admit I was a little disappointed to get the later, more common, metallic gray painted variety. Sounded fantastic though!


I don't know what it is .. but that Chrome SR325 has some magic to it. Very airy, open and great soundstage -- even after I almost melted the driver while doing the removable cable mod.


----------



## Snake0IL415

Strat1117 said:


> Is there any wood that guitar polish can’t make pretty?
> 
> 
> 
> 🎸🤩🎸


reminds me that I need to polish a few my Grado woodies.


----------



## Strat1117 (Oct 31, 2022)

Still messing with pads on the RS-1e. Ugh!  So far the favorite is, much to my surprise and dismay, the ‘reverse L pad’. It seems to bring out the bass and lessen the (potentially) troublesome lower treble peak while retaining all the detail and intimacy I got these for in the first place. The aftermarket g-types sound very nice and are comfy, but they may have smoothed things over a bit too much. The Dekoni full sheepskins were super comfortable, and that are bass cannons, but WAY too much so - all I could hear was the bass and it was frankly annoying after a short time. They’re on their way back. Today I received the fenestrated sheepskin Dekonis, and I thought _for certain _they’d be it. They do, in fact, sound quite lovely.  BUT, I’m a royal pain in the @$$. I quickly began to feel that they went too far in the other direction and, ever so slightly, pulled their punches on the bass - a big no-no for me. I suspect that if they were 1/4” less deep they’d be perfect (because pushing them ever do slightly closer to my ear improved the bass ‘traction’) but, alas, much as I wanted them to be the ones, they are back in the box and likely soon to be returned. I ordered a set of the Dekoni all velour pads, which are supposed to (somehow) come out between the fenestrated and the non, so I suppose we’ll still give those a try, but I kinda wanted sheepskin. All hail Amazon’s no hassle return policy.

Anyway, obviously I started reading this that and the other thing and, while I have no intention of putting scotch tape around the outside of the L pads, I was willing to try them upside down and - lo and behold! - the rich, detailed, dynamic balanced sound of which I knew these cans were capable!  I don’t know yet if this is a long term solution or not, but my immediate reaction is both astonishment and relief.  These headphones certainly have great potential, but I have to say, I’m workin’ WAY too hard for it.

The foregoing are merely my own subjective observations, set forth for my own entertainment and, since my sanity is highly questionable even at the best of times, may not apply to anyone else’s reality. No animals were harmed.

So it goes…

YMMV, just my $.03, etc., _ad nauseum. _


----------



## Zachik

Snake0IL415 said:


> Grado Family pic (minus vintage RS-2 button that is being repaired by Grado):
> 
> *RS-2e* - with ZMF pads
> *Grado wood cup mock kit with SR80 drivers* + ZMF pads
> ...


I see a pattern here... "+ ZMF pads".
Gotta try these. Will add a pair to my Caldera order


----------



## Snake0IL415

Zachik said:


> I see a pattern here... "+ ZMF pads".
> Gotta try these. Will add a pair to my Caldera order


Game changer IMO. Grados are my daily drivers now for work. Every Grado pad would hurt my ears over time or would just not rest properly on my ears/head (it might be a me thing). But the ZMF pads are comfy, tames the highs a bit, and bumpt the soundstage a bit as well. You do loose a bit of detail, but I think the tradeoffs are net positive for my taste/use case. I reccommend going with the large adapter + the Beyer lambskin pads. 
Also - can't wait to get my hands on a Caldera ... but will need to sell something .. I've got 4 ZMFs as well.... a 5th might be a bit nutty.


----------



## jonathan c

Snake0IL415 said:


> reminds me that I need to polish a few my Grado woodies.


At least you did not omit ‘Grado’…🤣😳…


----------



## Snake0IL415

jonathan c said:


> At least you did not omit ‘Grado’…🤣😳…


Grow up! Jk - this was perfect. Thank you.


----------



## Strat1117 (Nov 1, 2022)

Strat1117 said:


> Still messing with pads on the RS-1e. Ugh!  So far the favorite is, much to my surprise and dismay, the ‘reverse L pad’. It seems to bring out the bass and lessen the (potentially) troublesome lower treble peak while retaining all the detail and intimacy I got these for in the first place. The aftermarket g-types sound very nice and are comfy, but they may have smoothed things over a bit too much. The Dekoni full sheepskins were super comfortable, and that are bass cannons, but WAY too much so - all I could hear was the bass and it was frankly annoying after a short time. They’re on their way back. Today I received the fenestrated sheepskin Dekonis, and I thought _for certain _they’d be it. They do, in fact, sound quite lovely.  BUT, I’m a royal pain in the @$$. I quickly began to feel that they went too far in the other direction and, ever so slightly, pulled their punches on the bass - a big no-no for me. I suspect that if they were 1/4” less deep they’d be perfect (because pushing them ever do slightly closer to my ear improved the bass ‘traction’) but, alas, much as I wanted them to be the ones, they are back in the box and likely soon to be returned. I ordered a set of the Dekoni all velour pads, which are supposed to (somehow) come out between the fenestrated and the non, so I suppose we’ll still give those a try, but I kinda wanted sheepskin. All hail Amazon’s no hassle return policy.
> 
> Anyway, obviously I started reading this that and the other thing and, while I have no intention of putting scotch tape around the outside of the L pads, I was willing to try them upside down and - lo and behold! - the rich, detailed, dynamic balanced sound of which I knew these cans were capable!  I don’t know yet if this is a long term solution or not, but my immediate reaction is both astonishment and relief.  These headphones certainly have great potential, but I have to say, I’m workin’ WAY too hard for it.
> 
> ...


Hate to quote/bump my own post, but obviously it was too verbose to be read, or too stupid to be responded too.

Either way, the short version is, without making me read through 57,225 previous posts, anyone have any luck turning the L pads upside down?  It’s mentioned briefly in the very short old Grado tweak thread, but that’s all I see.

Thanks.

Neil


----------



## TheRealDz

TheRealDz said:


> Hi All:
> 
> I bought a GS3000e, but I am starting to wonder whether it is a fake.  Ie, the wood looks gorgeous, but it sounds thin and is not much of an improvement over my RS1x.
> 
> ...



Update:

With a change in pads, I now have just what I had hoped to get;  improvements across the board.

I agree with @jonathan c;  the RS1x is perhaps 90% of the GS3000e.  But that is across every attribute - slightly better bass, slightly better dynamics, slightly better soundstaging, slightly better layering, slightly more resolution, and a slightly more palpable midrange.  It all adds up to the total clear bump in performance that I had hoped to get.  Wow - it is really easy to get lost in the music with these things.

I ended up finding matching serial numbers on the drivers and the box, and I am convinced the unit is legit.  Some of the parts are a bit beat up, which is what made me think I had a FrankenGrado.  But after a discussion with Grado, I will send the unit in for some refurbishing.  It is worth the effort.

So I guess what I am trying to say here is thanks for the input, and apologies for the drama...


----------



## Strat1117

TheRealDz said:


> Update:
> 
> With a change in pads, I now have just what I had hoped to get;  improvements across the board.
> 
> ...


Change in pads to what?


----------



## Luckyleo

Strat1117 said:


> Hate to quote/bump my own post, but obviously it was too verbose to be read, or too stupid to be responded too.
> 
> Either way, the short version is, without making me read through 57,225 previous posts, anyone have any luck turning the L pads upside down?  It’s mentioned briefly in the very short old Grado tweak thread, but that’s all I see.
> 
> ...


One of our buddies uses the G pads backwards.  Can't remember anyone discussing backward L pads...

Leo


----------



## Strat1117 (Nov 1, 2022)

Luckyleo said:


> One of our buddies uses the G pads backwards.  Can't remember anyone discussing backward L pads...
> 
> Leo


Thanks - I definitely read it somewhere.  I'm WAY too OCD to come up with something like that on my own...

Edit: See!  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-reversed-l-cush.675907/

Nice avatar.


----------



## MaiLam (Nov 1, 2022)

Strat1117 said:


> Hate to quote/bump my own post, but obviously it was too verbose to be read, or too stupid to be responded too.
> 
> Either way, the short version is, without making me read through 57,225 previous posts, anyone have any luck turning the L pads upside down?  It’s mentioned briefly in the very short old Grado tweak thread, but that’s all I see.
> 
> ...



Just tried on my PS500e - seemed fine and looked weird! The bass increased and there was maybe less of that bleeding into the mids than with F pads. My ears were too close to the drivers to be comfortable though.

On that note, I’ve been enjoying these with the aforementioned headphones (the ‘Black 4’ variant) after cutting out the thin mesh on them. Good bass improvement and beefier mids than L pads, but a bit more clarity (and a lot more comfortable) than Fs. Wouldn’t rate them as a must try/own, but fun for anyone looking for the next cheap pad option (recommended with Turnstile’s _Glow On)_


----------



## TheRealDz

Strat1117 said:


> Change in pads to what?



I am using the same "Black 4" fabric/leather hybrid as MaiLam below.  

The key is that it is NOT memory foam, so it is much more transparent in the mids and bass.

I also have a pair on my PS500e, and they are a fantastic match as well.


----------



## zazex

Gippy said:


> Coming up on 1 week with my GH4 that I bought after *demoing the x-series* models at the Grado booth at Toronto AudioFest.
> 
> After my beater SR225i went out of commission, it's nice to finally have another model I can just take around and enjoy without messing with any extra stuff. This can plug in directly to a phone or old portable CD player with a 3.5mm jack and still sound great to me, something that can't be said with my GS3000e or Hemp. I'm not sure how long Grado Canada will stock the old 44mm drivers for service/repair purposes, so these will be babied more. I'll need to find a good travel case for them that doesn't compress the headband much, as I like it very wide.
> 
> ...


I also like the GH4 very much, having heard and owned several different models over several years - - - I liked the 325e much more than the 325x (which I sold), 

I'm not a fan of the RS1x  (though I still greatly enjoy the RS1i), and
the PS500 is still one of my favorites - and still in production per their website...


----------



## Snake0IL415

zazex said:


> I also like the GH4 very much, having heard and owned several different models over several years - - - I liked the 325e much more than the 325x (which I sold),
> 
> I'm not a fan of the RS1x  (though I still greatly enjoy the RS1i), and
> the PS500 is still one of my favorites - and still in production per their website...


I like the 325x but I like my OG 325 much more. I've heard the RS-1x and preferred the older button version I had (well, at least from what I recall)


----------



## Sinister Whisperz

The pair of  325e I won on ebay showed up today, after about an hour of listening I think I am a little disappointed. I bought them for my wife but they seem to outperform my 225x so I might have to give her my 225x and keep the 325e for myself.  They seem more full bodied and musical, which astounded me since I love the 225x, I wasn't expecting the 325e to be better but they are.


----------



## Snake0IL415

Sinister Whisperz said:


> The pair of  325e I won on ebay showed up today, after about an hour of listening I think I am a little disappointed. I bought them for my wife but they seem to outperform my 225x so I might have to give her my 225x and keep the 325e for myself.  They seem more full bodied and musical, which astounded me since I love the 225x, I wasn't expecting the 325e to be better but they are.


we are disappointed becuase they are good?


----------



## Stevko




----------



## ESL-1

Luckyleo said:


> One of our buddies uses the G pads backwards.  Can't remember anyone discussing backward L pads...
> 
> Leo


Wow, trying to imagine what a reverse would look like on the phone.  My mind’s eye 👁 image is looking awfully strange.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Sinister Whisperz said:


> The pair of  325e I won on ebay showed up today, after about an hour of listening I think I am a little disappointed. I bought them for my wife but they seem to outperform my 225x so I might have to give her my 225x and keep the 325e for myself.  They seem more full bodied and musical, which astounded me since I love the 225x, I wasn't expecting the 325e to be better but they are.


The important thing is that you tell  Mrs Whispers "I bought these old ones so I could give you my other ones which are the newer BETTER model. 😁"


----------



## Sinister Whisperz

Snake0IL415 said:


> we are disappointed becuase they are good?



I didn't expect the 325e to make the 225x seem muddy. Not really a complaint, I just need to buy myself a set of 325e now. I guess I prefer the sound of the e series over the x.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Sinister Whisperz said:


> I didn't expect the 325e to make the 225x seem muddy. Not really a complaint, I just need to buy myself a set of 325e now. I guess I prefer the sound of the e series over the x.


I really like my 325e also. They concede nothing to my Hemps.


----------



## kmhaynes

I think my 325is (about 2014-ish) is a bit brighter and cleaner than my previous 325e.  It seems Grado may be trying to pacify the "Grado's hurt my ears" crowd because it feels like each new line is incrementally moving to a darker sound.


----------



## dinkostinko

ledzep said:


> For those who like to mix it up a bit and pad roll, try out the Yaxi pads on the 80x's ( may be good for others as well ) not the Yaxi pads for the grado but the ones for the Koss porta pro as they are slightly smaller but do fit ok and make the part covering the driver thinner than stock pads and Yaxi grado pads and create a slight concave over the driver, very comfortable and the results are very good, low end is tight and punchy with no bleed into the mids, vocals clear and top end good as well, a surprisingly good little mod for those interested 👍


Will using the portapro pads on the Grados stretch them out over time? I'd like to be able to swap them back and forth between the two


----------



## Gippy (Nov 2, 2022)

kmhaynes said:


> I think my 325is (about 2014-ish) is a bit brighter and cleaner than my previous 325e.  It seems Grado may be trying to pacify the "Grado's hurt my ears" crowd because it feels like each new line is incrementally moving to a darker sound.



I think over time, as more people directly compare x-series models to their e-series predecessors, general sentiment may change about the x-series in general. Grado claims the x-series is an improvement, and perhaps the SR80x's warmer signature is more pleasing to the general public. But in a straight-up comparison with the same pads, I feel some of the magic soundstage and clarity has been lost, and this hurts the midrange models the most. The i-series was launched in 2007, and the e-series was launched in 2014, so Grado will probably stick with the x-series through 2028.


----------



## ledzep

dinkostinko said:


> Will using the portapro pads on the Grados stretch them out over time? I'd like to be able to swap them back and forth between the two


They'll be ok they regain the size pretty much straight away the grados aren't that much bigger


----------



## jlaseter

Gippy said:


> I think over time, as more people directly compare x-series models to their e-series predecessors, general sentiment may change about the x-series in general. Grado claims the x-series is an improvement, and perhaps the SR80x's warmer signature is more pleasing to the general public. But in a straight-up comparison with the same pads, I feel some of the magic soundstage and clarity has been lost, and this hurts the midrange models the most. The i-series was launched in 2007, and the e-series was launched in 2014, so Grado will probably stick with the x-series through 2028.



And in 2028, maybe we'll be treated to an anniversary model or two, as with the 50th anniversary SR325 in 2003?


----------



## Zachik

jlaseter said:


> And in 2028, maybe we'll be treated to an anniversary model or two, as with the 50th anniversary SR325 in 2003?


50th anniversary model with a detachable cable?   


who am I kidding... ?


----------



## jonathan c

Zachik said:


> 50th anniversary model with a detachable cable?
> 
> 
> who am I kidding... ?


Or a 50mm detachable cable - no headphone for it….😲🤣….


----------



## OCC7N

Today I tested the GW100. I was surprised how good they were. Even though the low and upper lows was emphasized I was literaly enjoying the ambient/soundstage even though it was small, but wow.

I m going to test there more expensive ones, I am a fan


----------



## ESL-1 (Nov 3, 2022)

OCC7N said:


> Today I tested the GW100. I was surprised how good they were. Even though the low and upper lows was emphasized I was literaly enjoying the ambient/soundstage even though it was small, but wow.
> 
> I m going to test there more expensive ones, I am a fan


Besides all my other Grados I do have a GW100 and am happy with the overall sound and comfort.  Not really taxing it as I mostly use it for audible books but it does nicely with music.  Good deal for for the price.  If listening with it wired it does improve the sound.


----------



## Luckyleo

Just wanted to give a little love to the GS3000X.  If you've seen me on other threads, I'm sure this isn't a surprise.  At $2k USD, I would say these are a bargain!  Fabulous headphone.  I've had a number of Grado's and will keep them all.  I love the company, but these are truly the TOTL of the Grado heritage.  I highly recommend them.  YMMV.....

Leo


----------



## j0val

Luckyleo said:


> Just wanted to give a little love to the GS3000X.  If you've seen me on other threads, I'm sure this isn't a surprise.  At $2k USD, I would say these are a bargain!  Fabulous headphone.  I've had a number of Grado's and will keep them all.  I love the company, but these are truly the TOTL of the Grado heritage.  I highly recommend them.  YMMV.....
> 
> Leo



All the posts about the GS3000x are rekindling my temptation to buy it. I went to the Audio46 shop while I was in New York, and fortunately/unfortunately they didn’t have a demo unit to audition. The store had 1 available for purchase, but can’t justify without listening.


----------



## Luckyleo

j0val said:


> All the posts about the GS3000x are rekindling my temptation to buy it. I went to the Audio46 shop while I was in New York, and fortunately/unfortunately they didn’t have a demo unit to audition. The store had 1 available for purchase, but can’t justify without listening.


Well, if you like Grado, you'll love the GS3000X.  Sorry for your wallet!

LOL

Leo


----------



## Strat1117 (Nov 3, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> Or a 50mm detachable cable - no headphone for it….😲🤣….


Lol!  The cable is all that matters anyway.

FWIW, at this moment, and for this moment, my pad-rolling for the RS-1e has finally come to a successful conclusion. I ruled out all of the original grado sponges, upside down, right side up, jumbo or flat, on comfort grounds alone. Plus, for me, the bowls were too piercing and the bagels too dull (and too problematic with my specs, which I’d important because I often like to read while I listen.

The 3rd and final version of the Dekoni custom Grado pads arrived today (full velour), and my immediate impression is that they’re awesome. Of course, I would have preferred leather, but neither of the leather options sounded right TO _ME _IN _MY _SYSTEM - solid sheepskin had way too much bass, and fenestrated sheepskin were beautiful sounding but felt a little soft in the bottom, like they were pulling their punches. That might not be a problem for some with different systems, cans, ears, experiences, tastes, but once I heard it, I couldn’t unhear it. These all velour pads, about half the price of the sheepskin versions, are somehow sonically right in between. Great balance, clarity and definition, with plenty of bass punch. And SO comfortable!

I was getting ready to give up on these Grados, but now I’m pretty sure they’re keepers. Gotta try everything, and you can only determine this stuff empirically, for yourself. No one else can predict what will or won’t work for you. Certainly not a bunch of loonies like us who don’t even know you personally .

Moral of this story: Be prepared to have an open mind, try everything that appeals to you, and enjoy the ride.

*YMMV, just my $.03, etc., *_*ad nauseum




*_


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Interesting how the choice of material makes all the difference.


----------



## Strat1117

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Interesting how the choice of material makes all the difference.


Literally night and day - not subtle _at all_.


----------



## jonathan c

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Interesting how the choice of material makes all the difference.


…trying to strike a balance between sound absorption vs sound reflection…directionality / imaging vs omnidirectionality / soundstage..


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I've finally been able to track down a GH-4. I feel like most of these ended up outside the U.S. as they seemed to pop up mostly in Canada, Australia, and Japan. Either that or people in the U.S. like them too much to sell them   Most people didn't want to ship internationally but after some coaxing I got a pair from a splendid gentleman in the great white north.






The Norwegian pine starts out fairly light but develops into a nice gold patina. These 2018 greats join their 2016 family member, the GH-2.


----------



## Strat1117

Another great thing I’ve just discovered about these Grados: The supplied extension cord is so long that I can get up and get a cup of coffee in the kitchen without having to remove my headphones. At 5 am, when you’ve been awake since 1:30, that’s critical. 

☕️🧟‍♂️


----------



## Stevko

Ifi uno?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Stevko said:


> Ifi uno?


It looks cool. For that price I'd be inclined to get a dongle thats more compact.


----------



## Plautus001

Stevko said:


> Ifi uno?


Does the EQ include a bass boost?


----------



## tkemp5513

So I've had the GS1000x's for a week now, listening to them a good deal each day, and I enjoy them a lot. I switched from the dragonfly red to a Chord Hugo 2 and that really changed my impression of them. To answer my own question of do amps matter with Grados the answer is yes.

With the dragon fly I could only listen at lower volume where as the Hugo filled the sound and balanced it to where I could listen louder and plain enjoy the sound. I've heard people say the DFR is a little bright for Grado and that is true. The Hugo has some subtle filtering so that can help even more, as the 1000s definitely extend higher up than the 225s. 

I've spent some time back with my 225x's today and it's hard to say it's a lesser headphone. I still think the 225s are so natural sounding. Voices don't produce that much high frequency so a headphone shouldn't add that to them. They can sound dry though.

 One is coffee one is tea, both have caffeine in the end. The 225s are more engaging and fun where the 1000s are more fascinating in what they can do.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

The strength of Grado is each one is made to a sound. Every line has an identity and it's not just "this one costs less."

I actually bought the 225x for my mother because it fits the kind of music she listens to and I think does it better than other members of their line.


----------



## tkemp5513

SomeGuyDude said:


> I actually bought the 225x for my mother


That's awesome. I'll be seeing my dad this thanksgiving and I'll have my 1000/Hugo rig with me along with 225s. He's a home theater guy but curious how he likes some nice headphones. He uses Klipsch speakers which Steve Guttenberg describes as being Grado-like.


----------



## Sinister Whisperz

Is 70+70mW@32Ω sufficient to drive a pair of 325e? My new phone doesn't have a 3.5mm jack so I'm looking for a dongle.


----------



## Stevko

Sinister Whisperz said:


> Is 70+70mW@32Ω sufficient to drive a pair of 325e? My new phone doesn't have a 3.5mm jack so I'm looking for a dongle.


I use 2x 7.5W perfect! Grado love power


----------



## Stevko

But 30-70mW will work fine 😀


----------



## ekolite (Nov 6, 2022)

I am selling my extra set of Hemps for 225 usd in like new condition.  4 months old.  With box and 1/4 inch adapter. Standard non-braided cable version.  Money order only.  I can ship worldwide - extra shipping cost.  I was going to post a classified but if anyone is interested in the group you can message me. The reason it’s so low is because of the inconvenience of the money order option and also priced for quick sale.  Message me if interested.  I’m from the central United States. First come first serve.  I can post on group here I have sold them to you if there any worries.

- Joe


----------



## Gippy (Nov 6, 2022)

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> These 2018 greats (GH4) join their 2016 family member, the GH-2.



Would be great to hear your impressions and comparisons between the two! It's a model that should've received far more attention, but I guess everyone was so focused on the GS3000e, which launched at the same time.


----------



## Stevko

Sinister Whisperz said:


> Is 70+70mW@32Ω sufficient to drive a pair of 325e? My new phone doesn't have a 3.5mm jack so I'm looking for a dongle.


----------



## ekolite

Stevko said:


>



Just so hard to keep one alive for a month and a half with Grados!  I have bought probably over 250 dollars of those adapters in the past 4 years with my Grados.  And I am gentle with them.


----------



## Stevko (Nov 6, 2022)

Apple wanna sell more. My camera adapter from apple broke last week. Ordered a new cable from fiio instead.
Maybe a fiio dongle is a better choice


----------



## ekolite

Stevko said:


> Apple wanna sell more. My camera adapter from apple broke last week. Ordered a new cable from fiio instead.
> Maye a fiio dongle is a better choice


Right.  I think they are good for a short term pinch of good audio when you are without anything else.  But would be better to get something that is more durable.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Sinister Whisperz said:


> Is 70+70mW@32Ω sufficient to drive a pair of 325e? My new phone doesn't have a 3.5mm jack so I'm looking for a dongle.


It'll be enough to get as loud as you ever need.


----------



## ekolite (Nov 6, 2022)

(Sold) Ok well I posted the classified for 265.00 for my Hemps.  Anyone in here can buy them from me directly for 225.00 usd. Grado Fan Club special!


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

ekolite said:


> Ok well I posted the classified for 265.00 for my Hemps.  Anyone in here can buy them from me directly for 225.00.  Grado Fan Club special!


This is an exceptionally good deal for some dank headphone goodness. 
If I didn't have a set already they would be on their way to my house by now 😁


----------



## Strat1117

ekolite said:


> Just so hard to keep one alive for a month and a half with Grados!  I have bought probably over 250 dollars of those adapters in the past 4 years with my Grados.  And I am gentle with them.





Stevko said:


> Apple wanna sell more. My camera adapter from apple broke last week. Ordered a new cable from fiio instead.
> Maybe a fiio dongle is a better choice


There are definitely more robust aftermarket versions available, although I still use the one that came free with my iPhone 7+ however many years ago that was.


ekolite said:


> Ok well I posted the classified for 265.00 for my Hemps.  Anyone in here can buy them from me directly for 225.00 usd. Grado Fan Club special!


PM sent.


----------



## ekolite (Nov 6, 2022)

PayPal now accepted for my Hemp offer!

EDIT: SOLD


----------



## Strat1117

ekolite said:


> PayPal now accepted for my Hemp offer!
> 
> EDIT: SOLD


😃🎧


----------



## ekolite

Strat1117 said:


> 😃🎧


Enjoy!


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Strat1117 said:


> 😃🎧


I do recommend a nice Dead show to break them in. Something from 72 perhaps . . .


----------



## ekolite

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I do recommend a nice Dead show to break them in. Something from 72 perhaps . . .


Yes indeed, the Dead are just one of those bands.. when you are in the mood for them there is nothing else like it in the world.


----------



## Strat1117 (Nov 6, 2022)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I do recommend a nice Dead show to break them in. Something from 72 perhaps . . .


I’ve got the entire Europe ‘72 tour on CD … quite a box.





(For the eagle-eyed:  The ‘missing’ volume - #20 5/24/72 Lyceum Theatre, London - is on my night table, recently having been enjoyed on the bedside system.)


----------



## Sinister Whisperz

Stevko said:


> I use 2x 7.5W perfect! Grado love power


Nice! I am completely off grid with a small solar system and sometimes in the winter I need to refrain from running my Inverter to save power so while it's tempting to get a full size amp l know it will limit my listening time and I can't have that!


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Strat1117 said:


> I’ve got the entire Europe ‘72 tour on CD … quite a box.
> 
> 
> 
> (For the eagle-eyed:  The ‘missing’ volume - #20 5/24/72 Lyceum Theatre, London - is on my night table, recently having been enjoyed on the bedside system.)


Nice. I've got the digital versions but not the whole CD package with the steamer trunk.


----------



## dinkostinko

Does anyone have any tips on how to get my SR80x's to sit lower on my ears?  Apparently I have a pretty wide head, because I have to widen the headband enough that the earcups rest a little higher on my ears than I would like them to.

Does anyone have any ideas on how to increase the height adjustability of the rods?


----------



## clundbe1 (Nov 8, 2022)

Chance the pins for a longer ones?


----------



## Strat1117

clundbe1 said:


> Chance the pins for a longer ones?


Audeze does that, but I don’t think it’s an oem option for grados - maybe diy?


----------



## Stevko

https://www.facebook.com/shipibo.audio/photos/a.264455507513353/1036712103621019/?type=3


----------



## MaiLam

Heads up for any UK folk that I’ll be listing some Dekoni Velour pads in the classifieds. Super comfy but could tell straight away the sound signature wasn’t for me.


----------



## Strat1117

MaiLam said:


> Heads up for any UK folk that I’ll be listing some Dekoni Velour pads in the classifieds. Super comfy but could tell straight away the sound signature wasn’t for me.


The proof of the pudding is in the tasting. I did not like the sheepskin or the fenestrated sheepskin, while others whose opinions I respect do, but the velours hit the bullseye for me on my RS-1e.  This is precisely why I have said repeatedly, all over Head-Fi, that the only way you’ll know for certain is if you try the gear with your music in your system.  One man’s ceiling, horses for courses, etc., etc.

YMMV, just my $.02, etc., _ad nauseum._


----------



## Delmonaco

dinkostinko said:


> Does anyone have any tips on how to get my SR80x's to sit lower on my ears?  Apparently I have a pretty wide head, because I have to widen the headband enough that the earcups rest a little higher on my ears than I would like them to.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas on how to increase the height adjustability of the rods?



I almost have the same problem, the headband on the 80e is much bigger than the 80x - mine I use in the limit. The 325x is much bigger, meanwhile.


----------



## jonathan c

The limited edition Cocobolo wood GH-2, when driven by Woo WA6 (Brimar CV1863, pair Mullard 6201), can be the little bass cannon, indeed! 


   [GH-2 is excellent across the frequency range too and has wondrous soundstage.]


----------



## Strat1117 (Nov 8, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> The limited edition Cocobolo wood GH-2, when driven by Woo WA6 (Brimar CV1863, pair Mullard 6201), can be the little bass cannon, indeed!    [GH-2 is excellent across the frequency range too and has wondrous soundstage.]


Thst Mullard 6201 (gold pin?) is a special tube. I used them when I had VTL mono amps. Cocobolo seems always to look beautiful, and your GH2s are no exception. How can I buy the comparatively plain looking pine GH4s after seeing these??? 🫣


----------



## jonathan c

Strat1117 said:


> Thst Mullard 6201 (gold pin?) is a special tube. I used them when I had VTL mono amps. Cocobolo seems always to look beautiful, and your GH2s are no exception. How can I buy the comparatively plain looking pine GH4s after seeing these??? 🫣


Yes, gold pin. I ‘roll’ one in Icon Audio HP8, two in LTA MZ3 and in Woo WA2. The Cocobolo GH-2 is so _rich_ sounding yet is quick! 😀


----------



## joseph69

dinkostinko said:


> Does anyone have any tips on how to get my SR80x's to sit lower on my ears?


If it were me, I'd ask Grado if you could purchase a pair of gimbals without the rods, then do a search on where to purchase a length of 1/8" rod and cut the rods to your desire and glue them into the gimbals.


----------



## Strat1117 (Nov 8, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> Yes, gold pin. I ‘roll’ one in Icon Audio HP8, two in LTA MZ3 and in Woo WA2. The Cocobolo GH-2 is so _rich_ sounding yet is quick! 😀


Still have a couple good ‘uns in my stash - just in case I ever get ‘the itch’ again …


----------



## jlaseter

dinkostinko said:


> Does anyone have any tips on how to get my SR80x's to sit lower on my ears?  Apparently I have a pretty wide head, because I have to widen the headband enough that the earcups rest a little higher on my ears than I would like them to.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas on how to increase the height adjustability of the rods?



For me with my kinda large head, I often have to pitch the top of the headband forward a bit, so that it's farther from my crown. It doesn't help with keeping them stable on my head, but frees up some play in the rods.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

Hi everybody, i got my Grado Hemps about two weeks ago.
I'm Grado fan now! I think it's safe to say that these are propably best headphones that i have owned.
And could be the last ones.

AND i don't even have "good enough" headphone amp. Just Audiolab 6000A headphone output or iPhone/iPad with Apple's dongle.
I just love Grado's sound signature. My kind a stuff.


----------



## Zaplanc

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Hi everybody, i got my Grado Hemps about two weeks ago.
> I'm Grado fan now! I think it's safe to say that these are propably best headphones that i have owned.
> And could be the last ones.
> 
> ...


Enjoy the music...


----------



## Zaplanc

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Hi everybody, i got my Grado Hemps about two weeks ago.
> I'm Grado fan now! I think it's safe to say that these are propably best headphones that i have owned.
> And could be the last ones.
> 
> ...


Enjoy the music...


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

Zaplanc said:


> Enjoy the music...


That is the Grado's best feature, let's me enjoy the music. That's the point at all of this


----------



## Stevko

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Hi everybody, i got my Grado Hemps about two weeks ago.
> I'm Grado fan now! I think it's safe to say that these are propably best headphones that i have owned.
> And could be the last ones.
> 
> ...


Welcome! Your Audiolab is perfect! You don’t need anything else!more than good enough!


----------



## Sinister Whisperz

joseph69 said:


> If it were me, I'd ask Grado if you could purchase a pair of gimbals without the rods, then do a search on where to purchase a length of 1/8" rod and cut the rods to your desire and glue them into the gimbals.


I'm a knife maker and use 1/8" pins on a regular basis, pretty much any knife maker supply will have an assortment of lengths and materials.


----------



## dinkostinko

joseph69 said:


> If it were me, I'd ask Grado if you could purchase a pair of gimbals without the rods, then do a search on where to purchase a length of 1/8" rod and cut the rods to your desire and glue them into the gimbals.


I emailed them and they offered to send me a set of gimbals for free!


----------



## Strat1117

dinkostinko said:


> I emailed them and they offered to send me a set of gimbals for free!


Good on Grado, and glad for you!

👍🏼👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Strat1117 said:


> How can I buy the comparatively plain looking pine GH4s after seeing these??? 🫣



The GH4s are quite sharp when you see them in person. Sound great too.

But yea, Cocobolo


----------



## tkemp5513

I tried switching the F pads around backwards on my 225s and wow, much better sound IMO. Less congested and dry sounding. A little more treble. 

 And I did try the G pads on them again and everything was good except the upper mids which were really pronounced and hollow sounding. Hard to listen to.


----------



## Strat1117

tkemp5513 said:


> I tried switching the F pads around backwards on my 225s and wow, much better sound IMO. Less congested and dry sounding. A little more treble.
> 
> And I did try the G pads on them again and everything was good except the upper mids which were really pronounced and hollow sounding. Hard to listen to.


I like the L pads backwards on my RS-1e, but I like the Dekoni velours better still. And they are WAY more comfortable.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi (Nov 10, 2022)

Opinions about pads on that video? I have no complaints about Hemp's sound but if it is cheap i can always try it. 
And from where in EU i can find them?


----------



## TheRealDz

Not sure if this link works, but Rich Grado posted on Facebook that they made a few pairs of PS500x... 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/2222321420/permalink/10160124188006421/


----------



## toni2068

Heck yeah


----------



## Delmonaco

TheRealDz said:


> Not sure if this link works, but Rich Grado posted on Facebook that they made a few pairs of PS500x...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/2222321420/permalink/10160124188006421/



Also here: https://www.instagram.com/p/CkyTIqCsSxb/


----------



## theoblue80

Hi Grado fans!

For anyone interested, I have for sale a mint GS3000e here
https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/grado-gs3000e.35648/

Ships from EU, price is negotiable


----------



## Gippy

Delmonaco said:


> Also here (PS500x): https://www.instagram.com/p/CkyTIqCsSxb/



Interesting. These might be sold out almost immediately just because of the exclusivity factor, though not having "PS500X" engraved on it is a buzzkill. But I'm not completely buying the story. They had to have considered this when testing the X-series driver. I think it might just sound worse than the PS500/PS500e, and they didn't want it to cannibalize RS2X sales. But if someone wants to take the chance...


----------



## paraphernalia

Gippy said:


> Interesting. These might be sold out almost immediately just because of the exclusivity factor, though not having "PS500X" engraved on it is a buzzkill. But I'm not completely buying the story. They had to have considered this when testing the X-series driver. I think it might just sound worse than the PS500/PS500e, and they didn't want it to cannibalize RS2X sales. But if someone wants to take the chance...



Probably the PS500e already sounds like an X so that's why they discontinued them.


----------



## jonathan c

_To me_, the PS500e is quite similar in sound to the limited edition all-cocobolo GH-2. Warm deep bass, luscious midrange and treble with natural transients. The RS-1x tonal balance, by comparison, is brighter than that of PS500e. If a particular recording itself is on the bright side: it’s doff the RS-1x, don the PS500e (when I am in a Grado mood).


----------



## ESL-1

Gippy said:


> Interesting. These might be sold out almost immediately just because of the exclusivity factor, though not having "PS500X" engraved on it is a buzzkill. But I'm not completely buying the story. They had to have considered this when testing the X-series driver. I think it might just sound worse than the PS500/PS500e, and they didn't want it to cannibalize RS2X sales. But if someone wants to take the chance...


I am pretty sure that the amount made and available will be *very* *minimal* and that this will end up being a short conversation for a very limited time.  I wonder what it sounds like using an x based driver. I have not seen what this might look like.  Is there any additional info on Facebook?, not a member.  

There had been no intention of coming out with any new PS series after the x based models started shipping.  The story makes sense to me if they found that they had some metal cups to use.


----------



## Plautus001

Grado SR325X awarded best wired headphones by What HiFi for 2022.

What HiFi Awards 2022


----------



## ESL-1 (Nov 11, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> _To me_, the PS500e is quite similar in sound to the limited edition all-cocobolo GH-2. Warm deep bass, luscious midrange and treble with natural transients. The RS-1x tonal balance, by comparison, is brighter than that of PS500e. If a particular recording itself is on the bright side: it’s doff the RS-1x, don the PS500e (when I am in a Grado mood).


Grados are usually just *waiting* for your mood to hit so the addiction is complete..... (and overwhelming)


----------



## Stevko

Gippy said:


> Interesting. These might be sold out almost immediately just because of the exclusivity factor, though not having "PS500X" engraved on it is a buzzkill. But I'm not completely buying the story. They had to have considered this when testing the X-series driver. I think it might just sound worse than the PS500/PS500e, and they didn't want it to cannibalize RS2X sales. But if someone wants to take the chance...


How to buy outside US?


----------



## clundbe1

The first ps 500 ❤️... No E.,


----------



## Strat1117

So, after a month or so of hemming and hawing and what have you, the RS-1e’s finally clicked for me today. Didn’t change anything (I had settled on the Dekoni custom velour at least a week ago, and I also changed the Grado supplied extension for a mogami/furutech extension a week or so ago, but I WILL NOT get drawn into a cable debate - I changed because I had it, it’s shorter and it’s easier to handle) but either the correct pathways finally developed in my brain, or the two new albums I received from FedEx (Amber Rubarth Live and Patricia Barber Clique) are just in the “Grado wheelhouse,” but for the first time ever I _clearly_ preferred the Grados over my beloved Sennheisers.  I’m not going to over-analyze at the risk of losing the magic, but Wow!  More presence, more bass, more treble, more tonal color - the whole enchilada. It may just be these records, or the humidity, or a brain lesion, and it may not last but, for the moment, my world is upside down. 🙃

And tomorrow (11/12), the Hemps I bought last weekend from Messr. @ekolite are due to arrive. 

Hoo-ha!


----------



## Plautus001

Thanks for sharing and enjoy!


----------



## Shane D

Put my Hemp's on CAM (Canuck Audio Mart) today along with several pairs of pads.
I liked them just fine but they didn't exceed the GH2's, to me, in any way.

I think that in 2023 I will be grabbing a set of of the X-Drive 'phones. Either the RSX1's or the GS3000x's, depending on my cash flow. Or, maybe something interesting will show up on the used market.


----------



## qua2k

Shane D said:


> Put my Hemp's on CAM (Canuck Audio Mart) today along with several pairs of pads.
> I liked them just fine but they didn't exceed the GH2's, to me, in any way.


I did the same, the GH2 is superior to the Hemp.. in every way.


----------



## Gippy

Shane D said:


> Put my Hemp's on CAM (Canuck Audio Mart) today along with several pairs of pads.


Oof, your offer is lower than mine. Let the price wars begin


----------



## Zaplanc

Stevko said:


> How to buy outside US?


If you looking to buy them in EU, you can buy them here Kopfhoererboutique in Austria...


----------



## Strat1117 (Nov 12, 2022)

qua2k said:


> I did the same, the GH2 is superior to the Hemp.. in every way.





Gippy said:


> Oof, your offer is lower than mine. Let the price wars begin


Geez - now you guys have me second guessing the Hemps before they even arrive. I had the impression you all kinda liked them, but that they were warmer and more bass-centric than the average Grado (which is something I would like). Of course, I paid about half what I see them now listed for on CAM, and they are by no means intended to be my top headphone - more of a good-night kiss for the bedside system - so maybe I don’t feel _that_ bad.

Thank you again @ekolite!


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

Strat1117 said:


> Geez - now you guys have me second guessing the Hemps before they even arrive. I had the impression you all kinda liked them, but that they were warmer and more bass-centric than the average Grado (which is something I would like). Of course, I paid about half what I see them now listed for on CAM, and they are by no means intended to be my top headphone - more of a good-night kiss for the bedside system - so maybe I don’t feel _that_ bad.
> 
> Thank you again @ekolite!


Don’t know what is yours preferences about headphones but Hemp became in two weeks my alltime favourite and best headphone.
Driven by iPhone with Apple’s dongle.👀

My preferences is musicality, how headphone gives out music to you.

I have had much ”better” and expensive combos but none of them haven’t gave me same feelings from music than Hemp. Not even close.
I just love Hemps.


----------



## Strat1117 (Nov 12, 2022)

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Don’t know what is yours preferences about headphones but Hemp became in two weeks my alltime favourite and best headphone.
> Driven by iPhone with Apple’s dongle.👀
> 
> My preferences is musicality, how headphone gives out music to you.
> ...


Thank you for that! I, too, value musicality over technicality. At this point in my life I’m not looking to recreate the ‘ultimate hifi experience’, I just want to enjoy my music, which means I need my equipment to stand aside and not draw too much attention to itself, one way or the other - definitely nothing too analytical, but it can’t be overly mushy either.


----------



## Luckyleo

Strat1117 said:


> Thank you for that! I, too, value musicality over technicality. At this point in my life I’m not looking to recreate the ‘ultimate hifi experience’, I just want to enjoy my music, which means I need my equipment to stand aside and not draw too much attention to itself, one way or the other - definitely nothing too analytical, but it can’t be overly mushy either.


I sold my Hemps to help fund my GS3000x purchase.  I really miss them.  Bought them used earlier this week and will have them back in my collection in a few days!  Great headphone if you like the Grado house sound....


----------



## Stevko

Zaplanc said:


> If you looking to buy them in EU, you can buy them here Kopfhoererboutique in Austria...


Not in EU,so must pay double tax


----------



## SpeckledJim

Stevko said:


> Gear: Musicbee/Tidal-Thinkpad/Chromecast/iOS
> Atrox V2/Topping E30,EarMen TR-Amp.
> Beyerdynamic T1 G3
> Grado: RS2e,SR325e,SR225e,
> SR325i Gold


@Stevko I notice you have the Beyerdynamic T1 3rd Generation along with a few Grados - I've been eyeing up the T1 3rd Gen myself - how do you think it compares with / complements the Grados?


----------



## Shane D

Gippy said:


> Oof, your offer is lower than mine. Let the price wars begin


It's a pretty good deal with all the pads. If they don't sell in the next week, I will remove the pads.


----------



## Shane D

Strat1117 said:


> Geez - now you guys have me second guessing the Hemps before they even arrive. I had the impression you all kinda liked them, but that they were warmer and more bass-centric than the average Grado (which is something I would like). Of course, I paid about half what I see them now listed for on CAM, and they are by no means intended to be my top headphone - more of a good-night kiss for the bedside system - so maybe I don’t feel _that_ bad.
> 
> Thank you again @ekolite!


They are a very nice headphone. If I didn't have the GH2's, I would be keeping them. When I put my Beautiful Audio pads on them, they were very close to my GH2's.
Not a bad headphone at all, just redundant for my collection.

As I scale the collection back, every headphone has to bring its' own special thing to the party. I.E. I have two Focals, but one is open and one is closed.

I will try an X model in 2023.


----------



## qua2k

Shane D said:


> They are a very nice headphone. If I didn't have the GH2's, I would be keeping them. When I put my Beautiful Audio pads on them, they were very close to my GH2's.
> Not a bad headphone at all, just redundant for my collection.
> 
> As I scale the collection back, every headphone has to bring its' own special thing to the party. I.E. I have two Focals, but one is open and one is closed.



This is same story here. I am not looking to collect all Grado's, scaling what I have to not have too much of a similar sound. I prefer closed back headphones so the GH2 is my one and only open back. I have went through a number of Grado's, built a custom, but the GH2 checks it all for me.


----------



## j0val (Nov 12, 2022)

Took a photo of the delineation between the cocobolo wood and hemp on the RS-1X.

I’ve been torn between the different “premium” Grado pad makers. Is Beautiful Audio considered the best?


----------



## jonathan c

qua2k said:


> This is same story here. I am not looking to collect all Grado's, scaling what I have to not have too much of a similar sound. I prefer closed back headphones so the GH2 is my one and only open back. I have went through a number of Grado's, built a custom, but the GH2 checks it all for me.


…and that cocobolo…🥲


----------



## Stevko

SpeckledJim said:


> @Stevko I notice you have the Beyerdynamic T1 3rd Generation along with a few Grados - I've been eyeing up the T1 3rd Gen myself - how do you think it compares with / complements the Grados?


It is engaging. perfect bass,detailed. laid back.
A little bit dark.
Old recordings sounds good. Good build quality. nice cables. Hand made in Germany. Possible to buy spare parts..
some music sounds best on T1,other music is better with Grado.
I love both.
Grado offer something magic that other headphones can't.
I am Grado and Beyerdynamic fan.Both are good on they different ways


----------



## qua2k

jonathan c said:


> …and that cocobolo…🥲


Definitely aesthetics included 👌


----------



## jonathan c

Stevko said:


> It is engaging. perfect bass,detailed. laid back.
> A little bit dark.
> Old recordings sounds good. Good build quality. nice cables. Hand made in Germany. Possible to buy spare parts..
> some music sounds best on T1,other music is better with Grado.
> ...


I agree. I just wish that there were a high impedance (300 ohm 🙏) Grado that I could use with OTL tube h/p/a. If that means still no detachable cable, still sign me up!


----------



## SpeckledJim

Stevko said:


> It is engaging. perfect bass,detailed. laid back.
> A little bit dark.
> Old recordings sounds good. Good build quality. nice cables. Hand made in Germany. Possible to buy spare parts..
> some music sounds best on T1,other music is better with Grado.
> ...



Thanks - good to hear that it's different as that's what I'm interested in. I tried HD660s but didn't find them that engaging - was hoping that T1.3 would add a little more velvety warmth.


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


> I agree. I just wish that there were a high impedance (300 ohm 🙏) Grado that I could use with OTL tube h/p/a. If that means still no detachable cable, still sign me up!


I find the Grado's awesome with Little Dot amps. I enjoyed my MKIII and now my MK9. And they are right at home on my warm/tubish V220.


----------



## Shane D

j0val said:


> Took a photo of the delineation between the cocobolo wood and hemp on the RS-1X.
> 
> I’ve been torn between the different “premium” Grado pad makers. Is Beautiful Audio considered the best?


This will definitely fall into the "personal preferences" category, but they are for me. I find that no Grado pads come close (and I finally tried a real Grado G-Cush), in terms of comfort and even sound. 
My GH2's are built for a small bowl pad, which the L-Cush are. I also enjoyed them on the Hemp's. I find the F-pads a little harsh/loud as the drivers are just millimeters from your ear canal. I always have to turn the volume down with the stock pads, but I am not a loud listener.

Not sure about every Grado, but if the models were built for a small bowl pad, I would definitely say yes.
But they are not cheap.


----------



## Strat1117 (Nov 12, 2022)

Hemps arrived today. First impression, just streaming some live JGB, is very good - warm, open, full; just what I was hoping for. The oem F pads, of course, got a good soaking, so I am using the L pads from my RS-1e while I wait for the F pads to dry, but even with these L pads, they sound lovely. Tried the Vever jumbo pads briefly and they are definitely NOT a good match - ponderous and slow, high end completely gone. Who knows, perhaps I’ll decide the L’s are the pads to use?






Thanks again @ekolite - certainly seem worth the very reasonable price of admission.


----------



## Stevko

SpeckledJim said:


> Thanks - good to hear that it's different as that's what I'm interested in. I tried HD660s but didn't find them that engaging - was hoping that T1.3 would add a little more velvety warmth.


Warm, lovely bass and details.worth buying


----------



## ekolite

Strat1117 said:


> Geez - now you guys have me second guessing the Hemps before they even arrive. I had the impression you all kinda liked them, but that they were warmer and more bass-centric than the average Grado (which is something I would like). Of course, I paid about half what I see them now listed for on CAM, and they are by no means intended to be my top headphone - more of a good-night kiss for the bedside system - so maybe I don’t feel _that_ bad.
> 
> Thank you again @ekolite!


No


Strat1117 said:


> Hemps arrived today. First impression, just streaming some live JGB, is very good - warm, open, full; just what I was hoping for. The oem F pads, of course, got a good soaking, so I am using the L pads from my RS-1e while I wait for the F pads to dry, but even with these L pads, they sound lovely. Tried the Vever jumbo pads briefly and they are definitely NOT a good match - ponderous and slow, high end completely gone. Who knows, perhaps I’ll decide the L’s are the pads to use?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again @ekolite - certainly seem worth the very reasonable price of admission.


There they are.  I think when you swap back and forth between the L pads and the f pads you will settle on the f pads.  Smoother treble and more textured bass. And I think the mids might even have a bit more even presence if memory serves me correctly.  I did get a good first impression with L pads and hemps.  But first impressions, only so.  Enjoy!


----------



## ekolite

Strat1117 said:


> Geez - now you guys have me second guessing the Hemps before they even arrive. I had the impression you all kinda liked them, but that they were warmer and more bass-centric than the average Grado (which is something I would like). Of course, I paid about half what I see them now listed for on CAM, and they are by no means intended to be my top headphone - more of a good-night kiss for the bedside system - so maybe I don’t feel _that_ bad.
> 
> Thank you again @ekolite!


Keep in mind.  Differences is opinions on our own hearing is very subjective.  Like what we hear is a sense, so is taste.  And you know we all have different taste.  I hope they provide you with years of enjoyment.


----------



## dan1son

Been a Grado fan for years.  Just sent off a pair of HF2s and HF3s for service (HF2s seem to have a wiring issue that creeped up after 10 years.  The HF3s I bought used and I think someone yanked them apart at some point.  The left channel went silent).  And as I was doing that I was reminded they have a bluetooth open headphone.  I've tried several bluetooth headphones and have never liked one very much.  Some are decent enough, but nothing has ever been great.  I started eye balling the Focal Bathys but for another closed headphone I just can't justify it.  So that got me eye balling the GW100 again...  They've been unavailable for weeks so I've been waiting for a change there.  

Well today I randomly checked again and they have a GW100x available.  It's $25 more than the last revision, but I figured wth and ordered one.  I've seen absolutely nothing announcing a release, but it's clearly on their site right now and in stock.  I'm going to assume it's similar but based off the new driver also used in the HF3 I just sent off.  Can't wait.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

j0val said:


> I’ve been torn between the different “premium” Grado pad makers. Is Beautiful Audio considered the best?


I'm not sure there is a consensus on which is the "best". My favorite are the Shipibo. Shane D reps the Beautiful Audio, which I would probably rate as my #2. Strat1117 likes one of the Dekoni variations. Then there'a all the variations of the standard Grado pads. They all add different things and fill different needs.


----------



## jonathan c

ekolite said:


> No
> 
> There they are.  I think when you swap back and forth between the L pads and the f pads you will settle on the f pads.  Smoother treble and more textured bass. And I think the mids might even have a bit more even presence if memory serves me correctly.  I did get a good first impression with L pads and hemps.  But first impressions, only so.  Enjoy!


I did the same with Hemp: I’m an F-er  👍


----------



## tkemp5513

Strat- why do you soak your pads?


----------



## jonathan c

Cleans the pads and makes them less scratchy.


----------



## ESL-1

Gippy said:


> Oof, your offer is lower than mine. Let the price wars begin


Play nice…..


----------



## SomeGuyDude

jonathan c said:


> I did the same with Hemp: I’m an F-er  👍


There's a reason they come with the F stock. It's not because they're so dang comfy.


----------



## Strat1117 (Nov 13, 2022)

ekolite said:


> There they are.  I think when you swap back and forth between the L pads and the f pads you will settle on the f pads.  Smoother treble and more textured bass. And I think the mids might even have a bit more even presence if memory serves me correctly.  I did get a good first impression with L pads and hemps.  But first impressions, only so.  Enjoy!


Just got home from my friend’s daughter’s wedding, and still wired up, so having a late night session with some live Dead and the now fully dry F pads. so far I agree with everything you say. I prefer the F’s to the L’s. Sadly, neither oem pad is especially comfortable, but boy do they sound _yummy_ right now.


Joaquin Dinero said:


> I'm not sure there is a consensus on which is the "best". My favorite are the Shipibo. Shane D reps the Beautiful Audio, which I would probably rate as my #2. Strat1117 likes one of the Dekoni variations. Then there'a all the variations of the standard Grado pads. They all add different things and fill different needs.


To be clear, I love the Dekoni custom velours on my RS-1e’s; BUT, I tried them on the Hemps and I do not like what they do to the sound (which is too bad, because the Dekonis are far more comfortable than any of the stock pads).  So, it would seem, different pads for different Grados (which makes sense - there are at least 3 different oem pads, and I’m confident that’s based on voicing, not cost). 


jonathan c said:


> I did the same with Hemp: I’m an F-er  👍


I’m still playing around,of course, but I think I’m coming to the same conclusion - too bad they are not as comfy as the Dekonis (I might have mentioned that 🤔).


tkemp5513 said:


> Strat- why do you soak your pads?


In this case it was simply to clean them because they had a previous owner but, yes, as @jonathan c points out, it will also make the L or G pads softer and les scratchy - the F pads are already pretty soft it seems.


----------



## Luckyleo (Nov 13, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> I agree. I just wish that there were a high impedance (300 ohm 🙏) Grado that I could use with OTL tube h/p/a. If that means still no detachable cable, still sign me up!


I use all of my Grados with OTL amps from Schiit Valhalla 2, Feliks Audio Espressivio, and a couple others in my closet which haven't been used lately but work great with Grados as well.  YMMV

Leo


----------



## Stevko

Think Felix is a good combo with Grado. Felix offer more power in the low end than other OTL amps


----------



## Luckyleo

Stevko said:


> Think Felix is a good combo with Grado. Felix offer more power in the low end than other OTL amps


YES!  My feelings exactly.  Regardless that the Grado may sound best with the Feliks, they sound pretty darn good with my other OTL amps as well.

Leo


----------



## Strat1117 (Nov 13, 2022)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I'm not sure there is a consensus on which is the "best". My favorite are the Shipibo. Shane D reps the Beautiful Audio, which I would probably rate as my #2. *Strat1117 likes one of the Dekoni variations*. Then there'a all the variations of the standard Grado pads. They all add different things and fill different needs.


I should add, also, that while I do indeed prefer the velours best of the Dekoni offerings, I have not tried everything and it may turn out that I needed them primarily to help me transition from my long time Sennheiser HD580/600/650 references to the more immediate Grado signature. Now that I am becoming more and more acclimated to the Grados, I might actually prefer the oem L pads on the RS-1e  (again, for sound, NOT for comfort).  Just maybe the boys from Brooklyn know what they are doing.

Lest anybody accuse me of speaking with forked tongue, I have been going back and forth on the to tweak or not to tweak question for 30 years. My brother, also a veteran audiophile, is staunchly in favor. I sometimes have misgivings, and prefer to think that the reputable, manufacturer voices the product the way they want it to be heard, so you tweak is the equivalent of putting ketchup on a good steak. Ultimately, as is my tendency in such things, I’ve decided that tweaking can be good if used judiciously and _in moderation_.  I was predisposed to pad rolling because the mostly leather Dekoni hybrids I use on the Sennheisers provided, to MY ears, some welcome focus and, on the 600’s in particular, a little needed support on the bottom. There are other Sennheiser aficionados who swear that the original velvet pads are the only way to go.

The Grados, however, are a horse of another color so, while, as stated above, I needed the Dekonis to help smooth the transition, I’m starting to rethink the whole pad-rolling thing - at least for the Grados with which I am now becoming familiar, the RS-1e and the Hemp. I know that for ZMF, pad rolling is an integral part of the culture. Audeze, just the opposite (although they have from time to time ‘improved’ their stock pads, and they now offer a vegan option, to the best of my knowledge they have always maintained that they have voiced their headphones to sound best with the oem, solid leather pads).

Anyway, there’s obviously no right or wrong answer, and as with anything as subjective as sonic preference you shouldn’t take my word or anyone else’s word as the gospel. You need to experiment and decide what works best for you, because we are, after all, just listening to music (although as I say that, it occurs yo me that recording professionals may need to be more objective in their equipment choices, but I have not the experience or training to speak to their very specific needs).  I only offer my own observations and thoughts as fodder for consideration - and I make no pretense of being Caesar’s wife or of even having the answer of what will work for you.

Enough rambling for today. I was up listening into the wee hours and beyond last night, and I’m still half comatose.

YMMV, just my $.03, etc., _ad nauseum_.


----------



## Stevko




----------



## SpeckledJim

Strat1117 said:


> I sometimes have misgivings, and prefer to think that the reputable, manufacturer voices the product the way they want it to be heard



I do agree that, to a certain extent, if a manufacturer says: "_this is how they're meant to sound_" that's fair enough; however, for me the other piece of the puzzle is comfort. Do I actually enjoy having them on my head for an hour? That, way more than sound, was my major motivation for 'pad rolling' with my Hemps. With the stock pads (F), I liked the sound but didn't look forward to wearing them. With the Dekoni velours, I really do.


----------



## Stevko

325e sound so pleasant!
Soon black friday again! Bought 2 pair Grado last year! Miss a 1000 in my collection. Maybe I can pick up a 1000e for half price this year….


----------



## Plautus001

Stevko said:


> 325e sound so pleasant!
> Soon black friday again! Bought 2 pair Grado last year! Miss a 1000 in my collection. Maybe I can pick up a 1000e for half price this year….


I am on the hunt for a deal on RS series or maybe a PS500e or x (!)


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Plautus001 said:


> I am on the hunt for a deal on RS series or maybe a PS500e or x (!)



I found an ad for a PS500E, but I won't be able to verify it for some months.


----------



## Plautus001

Months ago, when the new RS came out, there were many ads for PS500's locally, but they dried up.

Missed a good local deal on a GH4... snooze ya lose... lol

Maybe I just have to cool it for a while and keep enjoying my GS1000 and SR325x and my other 30 headphones


----------



## Strat1117 (Nov 13, 2022)

SpeckledJim said:


> I do agree that, to a certain extent, if a manufacturer says: "_this is how they're meant to sound_" that's fair enough; however, for me the other piece of the puzzle is comfort. Do I actually enjoy having them on my head for an hour? That, way more than sound, was my major motivation for 'pad rolling' with my Hemps. With the stock pads (F), I liked the sound but didn't look forward to wearing them. With the Dekoni velours, I really do.


Huh?  Perhaps you did not read my post from yesterday (#57,378), in which I stated, among other things:


Strat1117 said:


> To be clear, I love the Dekoni custom velours on my RS-1e’s; *BUT, I tried them on the Hemps and I do not like what they do to the sound (which is too bad, because the Dekonis are far more comfortable than any of the stock pads*).  So, it would seem, different pads for different Grados (which makes sense - there are at least 3 different oem pads, and I’m confident that’s based on voicing, not cost).
> 
> I’m still playing around,of course, but I think I’m coming to the same conclusion -* too bad they are not as comfy as the Dekonis (I might have mentioned that* 🤔).


[Emphasis added].

I’m not saying you didn’t make the right decision FOR YOU, and you’re free to disagree with my conclusion (as I also stated quite clearly in the post you quoted), but please don’t put words in my mouth (or disregard what I’ve already said) in the process.  You make it sound like I completely failed to even consider  the comfort question, notwithstanding that I mentioned it, even complained about it, _repeatedly_.  Nevertheless, again, FOR ME, the sonics issue outweighs the comfort issue.

EDIT: I see you only have 5 posts, so I’ll assume it was an honest mistake that you came into the middle of an ongoing conversation without looking to see what had already been said. I was out very late at a wedding last night and didn’t get much sleep, so I apologize if I’m even more cranky than usual.


----------



## SpeckledJim

Strat1117 said:


> EDIT: I see you only have 5 posts, so I’ll assume it was an honest mistake that you came into the middle of an ongoing conversation without looking to see what had already been said. I was out very late at a wedding last night and didn’t get much sleep, so I apologize if I’m even more cranky than usual.



No - I'm sorry - I wasn't intending to criticise anything about you or your post. I apologise unreservedly if it came across that way. I was just voicing my opinion (perhaps redundantly) that whilst a manufacturer might be justified in specifying how they should _sound_, they are on shakier ground if they try to specify how they should _feel_. Which is probably the same point you were making.

I can readily imagine Grado investing considerable time deciding on the tuning of the 'phones and which pad suits that tuning best (as opposed to just grabbing a pad and saying "_that'll do_") and I am minded to respect that; I'm not convinced they spend quite as much time testing out how comfortable they are to wear...


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Strat1117 said:


> so I apologize if I’m even more cranky than usual.



Is that even possible? 

P.S. You're gonna get us all banned, Part II


----------



## Strat1117 (Nov 14, 2022)

SpeckledJim said:


> No - I'm sorry - I wasn't intending to criticise anything about you or your post. I apologise unreservedly if it came across that way. I was just voicing my opinion (perhaps redundantly) that whilst a manufacturer might be justified in specifying how they should _sound_, they are on shakier ground if they try to specify how they should _feel_. Which is probably the same point you were making.
> 
> I can readily imagine Grado investing considerable time deciding on the tuning of the 'phones and which pad suits that tuning best (as opposed to just grabbing a pad and saying "_that'll do_") and I am minded to respect that; I'm not convinced they spend quite as much time testing out how comfortable they are to wear...


No argument there. Comfort vs SQ is a big issue with Grados; indeed, the very one I am struggling with right now. I’ve kept my velours for the RS-1e (and may yet buy a second pair for the Hemps, although, as I think about it, switching is so easy with Grados and you can only use one pair at a time, so just the one pair would do for both), but the heart of the ‘issue’, I think, is that there _is_ a choice to be made - do you think the change in SQ for the better or worse and, if for the worse, is the additional comfort still worth the price of admission (I suppose one could also reasonably argue there is no change in SQ, but that has not been my experience)?  My point, however inartfully crafted, is simply that there’s no right or wrong answer to that, any more than there is a ‘correct’ favorite flavor of ice cream. Would that there was an option that was as comfortable as the Dekonis with no discernible effect on SQ, we’d probably all just buy that and be done. 

Anyway, no need for apologies - I was tired and cranky (and said so), but I didn’t feel like going back and declawing my post. Hence, my acknowledgment and apology in the subsequent Edit I inserted at the end. 

Welcome to head-fi, and don’t mind me. As I approach my 63rd birthday (and my 51st year in the hobby, if you count the little Panasonic all in one tt/receiver with matching, cylindrical bookshelf speakers for my twelfth birthday as my entry point), I draw nearer and nearer to actualizing the curmudgeonly old man I’ve always striven to be!


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Oftentimes I'll go for maximum SQ if I only have time for an album or two but I'll go with maximum comfort factor if I'm Grado-ing all day while working.


----------



## qua2k (Nov 14, 2022)

500x are gone. Luckily I have a friend who got one, might have a listen some day down the road. Anyone else get one?

https://4ourears.com/products/ps500e-polished


----------



## Plautus001

That was fast... congrats


----------



## ESL-1

Luckyleo said:


> YES!  My feelings exactly.  Regardless that the Grado may sound best with the Feliks, they sound pretty darn good with my other OTL amps as well.
> 
> Leo


I was fortunate to have a Euforia in my possession for several months.  I found it did extremely well with almost all my standard phones including my Grados.  I miss it mucho.  On my short list as I continue to otherwise downsize.


----------



## metalmilitia16

Hi everyone, i had Grado rs2e and bought a new hifiman ef400 amp, how can I connect my grado rs2e to the balanced connection of my hifiman ef400 amp? is there a converter for this? Thank you.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

metalmilitia16 said:


> Hi everyone, i had Grado rs2e and bought a new hifiman ef400 amp, how can I connect my grado rs2e to the balanced connection of my hifiman ef400 amp? is there a converter for this? Thank you.


Assuming that you have the normal stock cable? You'd need to get it re-cabled or re-terminated with a balanced plug. There is no adaptor to go from SE to balanced.


----------



## god-bluff

GW100x released with triple the battery life of their predecessors, 60% less leakage than wired Grados.


----------



## Luckyleo

god-bluff said:


> GW100x released with triple the battery life of their predecessors, 60% less leakage than wired Grados.


Looks interesting!


----------



## ESL-1

Luckyleo said:


> Looks interesting!


I’ve had a pair for a while.  Very comfortable, nice balanced sound, a bit better when wired.

Mostly using them currently with audible books, movies 🍿 and a wee bit of music too 🎵


----------



## joseph69

metalmilitia16 said:


> Hi everyone, i had Grado rs2e and bought a new hifiman ef400 amp, how can I connect my grado rs2e to the balanced connection of my hifiman ef400 amp? is there a converter for this? Thank you.


As mentioned, can't go from SE to balanced with an adapter, only the opposite.
Cut the SE termination off and solder a 4-pin balanced XLR connector on the RS2e, then make a 4-pin to SE adapter to use unbalanced.


----------



## jonathan c

In that vein …. the combination of the classic limited edition GH-2 is a _natural_ with Liquid Platinum (Valvo E88CCs in use) - even through the SE headphone outlet, though the signal is coming through the back XLRs: 🥲


----------



## ZionSiva

Hello everyone, been reading this thread for a while after hearing lots of good things about the Grado Hemps. 

I've had a pair of SR60 since 2007, and I still like them quite a lot; about 8 or so years ago, I got a pair of SR325i that I like for a lot of music but I find quite fatiguing; I got a small tube amp that helped with toning down the highs, but I have been wishing for a headphone with similar energy but a little less aggression on the high end. Still, I really like mids in headphones, and Grados seem to be among the best at dealing with that, so I've never lost interest in them. 

Reading and listening to some Hemp reviews it seems like a fantastic option for what I'm looking for, the trouble is, some of the reviews talk about it as being quite warm compared to the usual Grado signature (and I would not mind that), other say the highs are very pronounced, so I am confused. If any of you has/had the 325i and could tell me how they compare, that would be great, been looking into the past posts but struggled to find this specific comparison. 

Also - the GW100 seem like a very nice BT option; curious to hear some opinions of current users as how it holds up, since now it's been 4 years since release.

Thanks!


----------



## kapps

I have a very similar story, if you decided Grado is something you like, I would recommend looking into RS2e, preowned you can pick one up for couple hundred. Much more mature sound when comparing to 325 or Hemp IMHO


----------



## ZionSiva

kapps said:


> I have a very similar story, if you decided Grado is something you like, I would recommend looking into RS2e, preowned you can pick one up for couple hundred. Much more mature sound when comparing to 325 or Hemp IMHO


Prior to hearing the raves about the Hemp the RS2 was definitely in my radar, but finding an older one used in Europe is not exactly easy, that's why the lower cost option seemed appealing to me. But I am still considering the RS2x, it's definitely more expensive than the Hemp around here but not by a massive amount... the tone of some of the Hemp reviews makes it sound like they punch above their price range, that's kind of the interesting thing about them.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

So after a few weeks with the HiFiMan XS, which I still maintain are absolutely stunning headphones, the clarion call of the Grado Hemp brought me back and I'm somewhat sad to report that the XS will have to go back. It's a funny thing, I would say the XS is "better" in terms of technical performance but when it comes to making me just close my eyes and melt into the music the Hemp has that gold medal by a pretty solid margin lol


----------



## TheRealDz

SomeGuyDude said:


> So after a few weeks with the HiFiMan XS, which I still maintain are absolutely stunning headphones, the clarion call of the Grado Hemp brought me back and I'm somewhat sad to report that the XS will have to go back. It's a funny thing, I would say the XS is "better" in terms of technical performance but when it comes to making me just close my eyes and melt into the music the Hemp has that gold medal by a pretty solid margin lol



That was my experience with the XS; it was excellent in every way...yet somehow it didn't click, so I returned it and bought my RS1x.


----------



## Saudan

ZionSiva said:


> Prior to hearing the raves about the Hemp the RS2 was definitely in my radar, but finding an older one used in Europe is not exactly easy, that's why the lower cost option seemed appealing to me. But I am still considering the RS2x, it's definitely more expensive than the Hemp around here but not by a massive amount... the tone of some of the Hemp reviews makes it sound like they punch above their price range, that's kind of the interesting thing about them.


I’ve auditioned the RS1x, RS2x and Hemp.  I have the SR325i and recently acquired the RS2e after having heard the above noted offerings.  To me the RS2e is the best Grado in the entire RS lineup, past and present, unless of course you listen to EDM.  You won’t find one in excellent condition under US$350.  Good luck!!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

TheRealDz said:


> That was my experience with the XS; it was excellent in every way...yet somehow it didn't click, so I returned it and bought my RS1x.


It's weird because aside from some minor niggles I can't pick out anything _wrong_ with the XS, it just doesn't "sing" to me like the Hemp does. I'm absolutely going to miss that huge, spacious sound thanks to those massive drivers and ear cups but in the end what matters most isn't what has the best measurements, it's what makes me enjoy my music the most lol


----------



## Delmonaco

kapps said:


> I have a very similar story, if you decided Grado is something you like, I would recommend looking into RS2e, preowned you can pick one up for couple hundred. Much more mature sound when comparing to 325 or Hemp IMHO



I'm on the fence about getting an preowned RS2e or a new RS2x, does anybody have an opinion about it? Thanks.


----------



## quentinspriggs

When is next Limiter Edition coming out? It has been a while


----------



## Saudan

Delmonaco said:


> I'm on the fence about getting an preowned RS2e or a new RS2x, does anybody have an opinion about it? Thanks.


Preowned RS2e without a doubt!! see my post earlier today!!!


----------



## Luckyleo

'


Saudan said:


> Preowned RS2e without a doubt!! see my post earlier today!!!


@Saudan, have you compared both the E and the X versions?  Why do you prefer the E version in terms of sound signature and/or value proposition?

Thanks

Leo


----------



## ESL-1 (Nov 17, 2022)

Saudan said:


> I’ve auditioned the RS1x, RS2x and Hemp.  I have the SR325i and recently acquired the RS2e after having heard the above noted offerings.  To me the RS2e is the best Grado in the entire RS lineup, past and present, unless of course you listen to EDM.  You won’t find one in excellent condition under US$350.  Good luck!!


I agree with you that the RS2e is quite good and also good bang for the buck.. 

Having had all the models you refer to I would have to add the original Vintage RS1 with wood buttons as my favorite RS of all time.  I find it has a transparency that the other models do not quite capture and very deep reaching bass.  I consider it among the best sounding Grado models of all time.  If you ever get a chance to get to hear one make sure you do. 

Have fun,


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

ZionSiva said:


> some of the reviews talk about it as being quite warm compared to the usual Grado signature (and I would not mind that), other say the highs are very pronounced, so I am confused. If any of you has/had the 325i and could tell me how they compare



Both of those things are mostly true. The Hemps are warmer than other Grados, but also still a Grado so more bright than a lot of others. 

325i (the gold anniversary edition) has magnificent sparkly treble, more so than Hemp, but really cries out for some bass boost, where the Hemp can get by on its own.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

SomeGuyDude said:


> It's weird because aside from some minor niggles I can't pick out anything _wrong_ with the XS, it just doesn't "sing" to me like the Hemp does. I'm absolutely going to miss that huge, spacious sound thanks to those massive drivers and ear cups but in the end what matters most isn't what has the best measurements, it's what makes me enjoy my music the most lol


Can't keep both ? They seem like they are very complementary and would each scratch a different itch. Also I own at least 25 headphones 😜


----------



## Saudan

ESL-1 said:


> I agree with you that the RS2e is a quite good and also good bang for the buck..
> 
> Having had all the models you refer to I would have to add the original Vintage RS1 with wood buttons as my favorite RS of all time.  I find it has a transparency that the other models do not quite capture and very deep reaching bass.  I consider it among the best sounding Grado models of all time.  If you ever get a chance to get to hear one make sure you do.
> 
> Have fun,


I had forgotten about the original RS1 button…. It’s Steve Guttenberg’s favorite and the only one that I haven’t heard.


----------



## Strat1117 (Nov 16, 2022)

So lots of talk about the RS1 and the limited editions, and even some mention of the GS, but I don’t see much on the Professional Series, other than the PS500/e.  I admit to not having gone through all 3,829 pages of this thread, so maybe I missed the discussion, but are the PS not doing it for you guys?  Are they too old, or too expensive?  I’ve got a line on a mint OG GS1000 (not e), and the reviews on line from when they were new are superb, but I’m not sure whether or not to pull the trigger or whether it’s just going to be a big disappointment. Anyone have a pair and feel like comparing them to the more current models, or just opining on their relative merits/shortcomings? To be specific, I’m looking for Sennheiser 6 series musicality with Grado immediacy, transparency and slam. And I need natural musical warmth, bass slam and traction - analytical and/or sterile is not my thing, and  soundstaging is tertiary (I’ve got that in spades from my two channel system). Do, is the PS100 going to do that or am I barking up the wrong tree? Or is it as divisive as virtually everything else seems to be? The RS-1e with Dekoni velours got me much of the way there, but not totally - it’s still missing a bit of natural tonal saturation and timbre for me (e.g., female singers seem to sound 10 years younger than they are). I got the RS-1e because I’ve wanted an RS-1 ever since I sold my aOG RS-2, because for me, the sound was too thin. I thought the RS-1 would solve that issue, but not totally. The Hemps actually seemed a little better in that regard, but at the price of some ‘refinement’, and with the F pads, which I think are the best sounding for them, they were also a little too close and, perforce, intense - I want 5th row, not on stage next to the drummer with my head in the piano.  Could the PS1000 be the ticket to get me there?  All relevant thoughts welcome - I’m on an information hunt because I can’t gather the data on my own, I’m not asking for a decision to be made for me. Could be I’m looking in the wrong place altogether and what I really need is a pair of LCD-3 or ZMF Auteur,  But at the moment, I’m intrigued by the PS1000. Thanks.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Strat1117 said:


> So lots of talk about the RS1 and the limited editions, and even some mention of the GS, but I don’t see much on the Professional Series, other than the PS500/e.  I admit to not having gone through all 3,829 pages of this thread, so maybe I missed the discussion, but are the PS not doing it for you guys?  Are they too old, or too expensive?  I’ve got a line on a mint OG GS1000 (not e), and the reviews on line from when they were new are superb, but I’m not sure whether or not to pull the trigger or whether it’s just going to be a big disappointment. Anyone have a pair and feel like comparing them to the more current models, or just opining on their relative merits/shortcomings? To be specific, I’m looking for Sennheiser 6 series musicality with Grado immediacy, transparency and slam. And I need natural musical warmth, bass slam and traction - analytical and/or sterile is not my thing, and  soundstaging is tertiary (I’ve got that in spades from my two channel system). Do, is the PS100 going to do that or am I barking up the wrong tree? Or is it as divisive as virtually everything else seems to be? The RS-1e with Dekoni velours got me much of the way there, but not totally - it’s still missing a bit of natural tonal saturation and timbre for me (e.g., female singers seem to sound 10 years younger than they are). I got the RS-1e because I’ve wanted an RS-1 ever since I sold my aOG RS-2, because for me, the sound was too thin. I thought the RS-1 would solve that issue, but not totally. The Hemps actually seemed a little better in that regard, but at the price of some ‘refinement’, and with the F pads, which I think are the best sounding for them, they were also a little too close and, perforce, intense - I want 5th row, not on stage next to the drummer with my head in the piano.  Could the PS1000 be the ticket to get me there?  All relevant thoughts welcome - I’m on an information hunt because I can’t gather the data on my own, I’m not asking for a decision to be made for me. Could be I’m looking in the wrong place altogether and what I really need is a pair of LCD-3 or ZMF Auteur,  But at the moment, I’m intrigued by the PS1000. Thanks.




There's a lot to chew on in your post 

I have an original PS1000 with the matte finish. I love it, and would say it is my favorite sounding Grado . . . with its only drawback being it's somewhat big and clunky. 

I use it with the Geekria version of G cushions; which are shallower than the stock cushions. This has the effect of pulling those heavy metal cups closer to your head for a better fit and seal, and a little more RAHHHHHHH!!!! up close sound. 

They have plenty of bass. They're the only Grados I have where I dont want any bass boost on my Zen Dac. I wouldn't go so far as to say the bass has SLAM! though. Just nice tight well defined bass.  

They are still Grados. No one is likely to accuse them of being "analytical" or "sterile". "Fun" and "engaging" though - hell yeah. 

An Auteur is probably a good comp, although they're probably warmer and the PS1000 brighter. If I was listening to some funky fusion jazz I'd pick the Auteur; a Dead show the PS1000. 

Still very easy to drive; but call for a desktop setup due to their size and clunkiness. 

Hope this helps ?


----------



## Strat1117 (Nov 16, 2022)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> There's a lot to chew on in your post
> 
> * * *
> 
> Hope this helps ?


Thanks, I try.  🤓

* * *

It helps a great deal, much appreciated. The fact that you took the time to read my post and answer me on my own terms means a lot. Thank you.

Edit:  Oh, and Jerry’s electric guitar sure does sound _awesome_ on the Grados.


----------



## jlaseter

Strat1117 said:


> So lots of talk about the RS1 and the limited editions, and even some mention of the GS, but I don’t see much on the Professional Series, other than the PS500/e.  I admit to not having gone through all 3,829 pages of this thread, so maybe I missed the discussion, but are the PS not doing it for you guys?  Are they too old, or too expensive?  I’ve got a line on a mint OG GS1000 (not e), and the reviews on line from when they were new are superb, but I’m not sure whether or not to pull the trigger or whether it’s just going to be a big disappointment. Anyone have a pair and feel like comparing them to the more current models, or just opining on their relative merits/shortcomings? To be specific, I’m looking for Sennheiser 6 series musicality with Grado immediacy, transparency and slam. And I need natural musical warmth, bass slam and traction - analytical and/or sterile is not my thing, and  soundstaging is tertiary (I’ve got that in spades from my two channel system). Do, is the PS100 going to do that or am I barking up the wrong tree? Or is it as divisive as virtually everything else seems to be? The RS-1e with Dekoni velours got me much of the way there, but not totally - it’s still missing a bit of natural tonal saturation and timbre for me (e.g., female singers seem to sound 10 years younger than they are). I got the RS-1e because I’ve wanted an RS-1 ever since I sold my aOG RS-2, because for me, the sound was too thin. I thought the RS-1 would solve that issue, but not totally. The Hemps actually seemed a little better in that regard, but at the price of some ‘refinement’, and with the F pads, which I think are the best sounding for them, they were also a little too close and, perforce, intense - I want 5th row, not on stage next to the drummer with my head in the piano.  Could the PS1000 be the ticket to get me there?  All relevant thoughts welcome - I’m on an information hunt because I can’t gather the data on my own, I’m not asking for a decision to be made for me. Could be I’m looking in the wrong place altogether and what I really need is a pair of LCD-3 or ZMF Auteur,  But at the moment, I’m intrigued by the PS1000. Thanks.



As an owner of a few Grados from a few generations, I think the PS1000 or PS1000e tick some of the boxes you mentioned. 

My PS1000e are heavy to me, and regretfully don't get much head time. More like a "secret weapon" in my collection that I pull out when I want a recording to have more dynamism than with anything else. Listening at low volumes, I tend to get a much more balanced sound signature, but I turn them up to rock out. The extra volume imparts extra bass impact and treble slam.

I think the PS1000e or HP2 are the most revealing of detail I've heard. As for comparison to my HD600, the PS1000e win out in soundstage, detail, warmth, and transparency, with comfort falling short of the Sennheiser due to the weight -- so I added a reversible mod suspension strap. The Senn will have a tad more sub-bass too, but it's scarcely noticeable unless listening to synth bass. 

I've done a brief in-store comparison between a PS1000 and non-i GS1000, with the only takeaway being that the PS1000 gives you more, more, more, for better or worse. If I had to judge from my remembered impression back then, I'd say GS for naturalistic performance, and PS series to mix back in more of the "fun" factor. 

I will say that I don't think they'll get you out to the 5th row. More like 2nd row in front of a large venue stage.


----------



## ekolite

Delmonaco said:


> I'm on the fence about getting a preowned RS2e or a new RS2x, does anybody have an opinion about it? Thanks.


I’m not sure yet but I’m planning on getting a set of the rs2x soon!


----------



## Plautus001

Getting a bonus next


ekolite said:


> I’m not sure yet but I’m planning on getting a set of the rs2x soon!


Why RS2x and not RS1x?  I have been going back and forth between the two.


----------



## carboncopy

jlaseter said:


> As an owner of a few Grados from a few generations, I think the PS1000 or PS1000e tick some of the boxes you mentioned.
> 
> My PS1000e are heavy to me, and regretfully don't get much head time. More like a "secret weapon" in my collection that I pull out when I want a recording to have more dynamism than with anything else. Listening at low volumes, I tend to get a much more balanced sound signature, but I turn them up to rock out. The extra volume imparts extra bass impact and treble slam.
> 
> ...


can you post a pic of this suspension band mod?


----------



## ESL-1

Joaquin Dinero said:


> There's a lot to chew on in your post
> 
> I have an original PS1000 with the matte finish. I love it, and would say it is my favorite sounding Grado . . . with its only drawback being it's somewhat big and clunky.
> 
> ...


There is a beautiful condition PS1000 in the classified listed by fellow Head Fier @joseph69.  His has the chrome finish on the cups.  The PS1000 (not e) and the PS2000e former Flagship have the best bass of any Grados I have heard (which is most of them over the years).

Check the ad just to see the great photos.  It also has the headband from a PS2000e which is wider and more comfortable.  It really distributes the weight very nicely, I can wear my PS2000e for hours without any discomfort.  

Lastly, in my opinion he has them listed at a very fair price.


----------



## ekolite

Plautus001 said:


> Getting a bonus next
> 
> Why RS2x and not RS1x?  I have been going back and forth between the two.


Price,  Looks are much more to my taste and a little more compact.


----------



## Plautus001

ekolite said:


> Price,  Looks are much more to my taste and a little more compact.


Sorry...

How are they much more to your taste?


----------



## ekolite

Plautus001 said:


> Sorry...
> 
> How are they much more to your taste?


Sorry?  I like the maple wood a lot.


----------



## gimmeheadroom




----------



## Strat1117

ESL-1 said:


> There is a beautiful condition PS1000 in the classified listed by fellow Head Fier @joseph69.  His has the chrome finish on the cups.  The PS1000 (not e) and the PS2000e former Flagship have the best bass of any Grados I have heard (which is most of them over the years).
> 
> Check the ad just to see the great photos.  It also has the headband from a PS2000e which is wider and more comfortable.  It really distributes the weight very nicely, I can wear my PS2000e for hours without any discomfort.
> 
> Lastly, in my opinion he has them listed at a very fair price.


They’re balanced. Beautiful, but not for me.


----------



## Plautus001

ekolite said:


> Sorry?  I like the maple wood a lot.


Thank you, I was hoping it might be something to do with sound differences.


----------



## Plautus001

gimmeheadroom said:


>


LOL bingo!


----------



## jlaseter

carboncopy said:


> can you post a pic of this suspension band mod?



I measured out a length of a faux-leather belt which cost between $5 and $10, iirc. It took 2 tries to get it exactly right, but the belt was long enough to accommodate.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

jlaseter said:


> I measured out a length of a faux-leather belt which cost between $5 and $10, iirc. It took 2 tries to get it exactly right, but the belt was long enough to accommodate.


Yo that is extremely clever and I think would help just because the gimbals tend to loosen over time on every model.


----------



## joseph69 (Nov 17, 2022)

joseph69 said:


> The weight of the PS1K never bothered me, but I did add a suspension strap which made it even better.
> 
> [size=x-small].[/size]


This is a mod I did to my PS1K way back.


----------



## ekolite

Plautus001 said:


> Thank you, I was hoping it might be something to do with sound differences.


I’m not sure, bud.  I haven’t heard either yet.  I am just going in on looks and design perspective.


----------



## Delmonaco

ekolite said:


> I’m not sure, bud.  I haven’t heard either yet.  I am just going in on looks and design perspective.



I'm inclined towards the RS2x because of this too.


----------



## Luckyleo

Delmonaco said:


> I'm inclined towards the RS2x because of this too.


Personally, I buy gear that makes me smile.  It's a combination of looks, the physical "feel" of the unit itself, and sound.  *For me*, sound is #1 by a large margin.  I haven't heard the RS2e or X, but currently own the Hemps, RS1e, RS1x, and GS3000x.    Personally, I don't think you would be unhappy with either the RS2 or RS1 (X or E).  When you get up towards the Grado TOTL I believe that the differences are nuanced differences amongst them, but not earth shattering.  YMMV.

Leo


----------



## Strat1117

Luckyleo said:


> Personally, I buy gear that makes me smile.  It's a combination of looks, the physical "feel" of the unit itself, and sound.  *For me*, sound is #1 by a large margin.  I haven't heard the RS2e or X, but currently own the Hemps, RS1e, RS1x, and GS3000x.    Personally, I don't think you would be unhappy with either the RS2 or RS1 (X or E).  When you get up towards the Grado TOTL I believe that the differences are nuanced differences amongst them, but not earth shattering.  YMMV.
> 
> Leo


I completely agree with Leo. There is certainly a ‘pride of ownership component’ when buying TOTL audio gear which includes, _inter alia_, looks, feel, and and a whole host of intangibles, BUT, for me and many others, SQ is far and away the #1 make it or break it consideration in any hi-fi purchasing decision. 

YMMV, just my $.03, etc., _ad nauseum_.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

No joke I want several of the Limited Editions (White, Oreo, Black Label) _solely_ because they look cool. The craftsmanship draws me in. I probably wouldn't even listen to them at all.


----------



## Strat1117

SomeGuyDude said:


> No joke I want several of the Limited Editions (White, Oreo, Black Label) _solely_ because they look cool. The craftsmanship draws me in. I probably wouldn't even listen to them at all.


Fair enough.  I was thinking in terms of headphones for listening - collecting would definitely bring in a different set of parameters.


----------



## Silver

will anyone kill me this individual from Hong Kong just vanish his SR-80,

if it was a pair bought AD 2003 timeless how it compared to new

He thought he would just live with SUHRE SE535 SE215 TDK BA200 UM3X


----------



## jleewachter

For those of you with Grados w/ solid wood cups (ie mahogany, cocobolo, etc... ; not sure if it'd apply to the hemp models,) do you do anything to condition the wood in order to extend it's lifespan & keep it from drying out? I believe I read someone on one of these forums recommended mineral oil on the wood, but can anyone else vouch for that? If so, how often do you think it needs to be done?

Just trying to avoid excessive drying out/cracks. Humidity can be very low here in the winter.


----------



## Strat1117

jleewachter said:


> For those of you with Grados w/ solid wood cups (ie mahogany, cocobolo, etc... ; not sure if it'd apply to the hemp models,) do you do anything to condition the wood in order to extend it's lifespan & keep it from drying out? I believe I read someone on one of these forums recommended mineral oil on the wood, but can anyone else vouch for that? If so, how often do you think it needs to be done?
> 
> Just trying to avoid excessive drying out/cracks. Humidity can be very low here in the winter.


I don’t know if it’s necessary, or even recommended, but I’ve used Dunlop 65 guitar polish to ‘clean up’ my RS-1e’s.


----------



## S-O8

I must listen to my PS500e and GS1000e again, been sitting boxed to be sold for ages. No interest in the PS500e and never got round to even advertising the GS1000e  … excellent and …. So light, the reason I bought them.

Grado is an acquired taste but light and incredibly detailed.  I must try again as with my Chord TT2 I haven’t 😬


----------



## Sinister Whisperz

I spent this week listening to 225x after listening to the 325e all of last week. I wouldn't say I have a preference at this point. The 325e is definitely more transparent iits like the headphone effect vanishes and the sounds fill the room instead of my head. The 225x  place instruments and voices in very specific spaces, when sitting in my chair the sound often seems to be coming from the speakers in front of me as opposed to in my head. 

I use the HRTF sliders in the HiBy music app to expand the soundstage. When combined with wavelet to boost the frequencies that the HRTF muddies the soundstage is very reminiscent of my Polk SDA and Carver amp home system. Or to put simply,  freaking perfect.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

SomeGuyDude said:


> No joke I want several of the Limited Editions (White, Oreo, Black Label) _solely_ because they look cool. The craftsmanship draws me in. I probably wouldn't even listen to them at all.


I'm sorry I missed what you were saying because I was busy stacking up all the Grado boxes in my closet


----------



## Sherlocks

Calling all Grado Hemp owners:
What's the consensus on the headband (with replacement ear pads of course)? Are the headphones heavy enough to warrant replacing them with a more cushioned variant (like ones on Amazon). Can you change them at all?

Upgrading from a pair of fairly heavy headphones that have decent headband cushion/earpads and wanted to know how they compared.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

jleewachter said:


> For those of you with Grados w/ solid wood cups (ie mahogany, cocobolo, etc... ; not sure if it'd apply to the hemp models,) do you do anything to condition the wood in order to extend it's lifespan & keep it from drying out? I believe I read someone on one of these forums recommended mineral oil on the wood, but can anyone else vouch for that? If so, how often do you think it needs to be done?
> 
> Just trying to avoid excessive drying out/cracks. Humidity can be very low here in the winter.


jonathan c is the man to talk about care of his wood 
He has some kind of special treatment he uses. You can probably search back through the thread or he'll probably chime in


----------



## jonathan c

Joaquin Dinero said:


> jonathan c is the man to talk about care of his wood ^^
> He has some kind of special treatment he uses. You can probably search back through the thread or he'll probably chime in


^^ only mine! ….🤣🤣.   Anyway, this is what I use on GH-2, GS3000e, Hemp, and RS-1x headphones: once a month.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Sherlocks said:


> Calling all Grado Hemp owners:
> What's the consensus on the headband (with replacement ear pads of course)? Are the headphones heavy enough to warrant replacing them with a more cushioned variant (like ones on Amazon). Can you change them at all?
> 
> Upgrading from a pair of fairly heavy headphones that have decent headband cushion/earpads and wanted to know how they compared.


Hemps are super lightweight. You'll likely not notice the headband much.


----------



## Sherlocks

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Hemps are super lightweight. You'll likely not notice the headband much.


Alright, nice. Thank you.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Sherlocks said:


> Calling all Grado Hemp owners:
> What's the consensus on the headband (with replacement ear pads of course)? Are the headphones heavy enough to warrant replacing them with a more cushioned variant (like ones on Amazon). Can you change them at all?
> 
> Upgrading from a pair of fairly heavy headphones that have decent headband cushion/earpads and wanted to know how they compared.


Don't replace the earpads lmao

Like, seriously. I tried them all and they sound like totally different headphones with ANY other pads on.


----------



## Sherlocks

SomeGuyDude said:


> Don't replace the earpads lmao
> 
> Like, seriously. I tried them all and they sound like totally different headphones with ANY other pads on.


Hmm, i'll have to try the stock ones and compare them. They just look so uncomfortable, I don't want the drivers sitting on my ears all day lol.


----------



## Strat1117

Sherlocks said:


> Hmm, i'll have to try the stock ones and compare them. They just look so uncomfortable, I don't want the drivers sitting on my ears all day lol.


I raised this same question a few pages back - less than a week ago. The consensus and unfortunate truth is that F pads are exactly as uncomfortable as they look but, as several other posters have noted and I agree, they also give the best sound on the Hemps.


----------



## Sherlocks

Strat1117 said:


> I raised this same question a few pages back - less than a week ago. The consensus and unfortunate truth is that F pads are exactly as uncomfortable as they look but, as several other posters have noted and I agree, they also give the best sound on the Hemps.


Well, sounds like I have to keep the F pads around then.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Sherlocks said:


> Hmm, i'll have to try the stock ones and compare them. They just look so uncomfortable, I don't want the drivers sitting on my ears all day lol.


Honestly after the first couple days I stopped noticing. Sure they're not ultra-comfy like Beyers or HiFiMan gear but it's definitely not UNcomfortable. But it's like said above, they sound so, so much better with them on.


----------



## tkemp5513

Sherlocks said:


> Hmm, i'll have to try the stock ones and compare them. They just look so uncomfortable, I don't want the drivers sitting on my ears all day lol.


Reverse them. It does affect sound slightly but it's less then going from F to L and the comfort is increased.


----------



## kapps

https://www.nyczaj.audio/earpads - sound great with all wooden cup Grados and super comfortable.


----------



## Sherlocks

tkemp5513 said:


> Reverse them. It does affect sound slightly but it's less then going from F to L and the comfort is increased.



I'll try reversing them as well.



kapps said:


> https://www.nyczaj.audio/earpads - sound great with all wooden cup Grados and super comfortable.



I haven't seen those yet, but they look nice. I'll end up trying all 3 I bet lol.


----------



## MaiLam

The biggest improvement for comfort with F pads is making sure that the headband isn’t tight. Once you stretch it a bit to the point where neither side is pressing down on your ears but still sit securely then the F pads are fine, they just sit against the ear.

Now, L pads… there‘s no saving them haha, uncomfortable but often worth it for the sound.

YMWNV


----------



## inmytaxi

Luckyleo said:


> Personally, I buy gear that makes me smile.  It's a combination of looks, the physical "feel" of the unit itself, and sound.  *For me*, sound is #1 by a large margin.  I haven't heard the RS2e or X, but currently own the Hemps, RS1e, RS1x, and GS3000x.    Personally, I don't think you would be unhappy with either the RS2 or RS1 (X or E).  When you get up towards the Grado TOTL I believe that the differences are nuanced differences amongst them, but not earth shattering.  YMMV.
> 
> Leo


I feel like the big bowl makes a huge difference, so much so I was shocked. I did not think Grado headphones could be this good, but they compete with the best from DCA and ZMF.


----------



## Menkau-ra

Sherlocks said:


> Hmm, i'll have to try the stock ones and compare them. They just look so uncomfortable, I don't want the drivers sitting on my ears all day lol.


You can get used to the stock pads. I always come back to them for the sound.


----------



## Menkau-ra

Strat1117 said:


> I raised this same question a few pages back - less than a week ago. The consensus and unfortunate truth is that F pads are exactly as uncomfortable as they look but, as several other posters have noted and I agree, they also give the best sound on the Hemps.


I agree. With G pads you loose bass and slam.


----------



## Sherlocks

Menkau-ra said:


> You can get used to the stock pads. I always come back to them for the sound.


I'll wear them as often as I can and see how I feel.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

kapps said:


> https://www.nyczaj.audio/earpads - sound great with all wooden cup Grados and super comfortable.


I got an email from the Shipibo folks about this awhile back. Something about the one guy was retiring and the other guy was spinning off his own website.


----------



## ESL-1

jonathan c said:


> ^^ only mine! ….🤣🤣.   Anyway, this is what I use on GH-2, GS3000e, Hemp, and RS-1x headphones: once a month.


But Jonathan you left out one key piece of information, what day of the month works best.  (It’s in the details)


----------



## Menkau-ra

Sherlocks said:


> I'll wear them as often as I can and see how I feel.


My second choice is ZMF pads. The most comfy pads for Grado.


----------



## Sherlocks

Menkau-ra said:


> My second choice is ZMF pads. The most comfy pads for Grado.


Those look nice as well. How do they compare to the Amazon Geekria ones? I assume the material is better on those.


----------



## inmytaxi

Menkau-ra said:


> My second choice is ZMF pads. The most comfy pads for Grado.


I like wearing those on Hemp, however, it does change the sound of the headphone into a different headphone. Not bad, just different. I wear them for comfort and ease of on/off at the computer, and bass.


jleewachter said:


> For those of you with Grados w/ solid wood cups (ie mahogany, cocobolo, etc... ; not sure if it'd apply to the hemp models,) do you do anything to condition the wood in order to extend it's lifespan & keep it from drying out? I believe I read someone on one of these forums recommended mineral oil on the wood, but can anyone else vouch for that? If so, how often do you think it needs to be done?
> 
> Just trying to avoid excessive drying out/cracks. Humidity can be very low here in the winter.


I would be careful about generalizing about woods as well, not to mention Hemp vs etc.


----------



## Plautus001 (Nov 18, 2022)

Strat1117 said:


> I raised this same question a few pages back - less than a week ago. The consensus and unfortunate truth is that F pads are exactly as uncomfortable as they look but, as several other posters have noted and I agree, they also give the best sound on the Hemps.


I wear my SR325X a bit lower on my ears... they sound great and are more comfortable.

Playing with the position of Grados changes comfort and sound... it helps to tailor the sound.


----------



## Menkau-ra

Sherlocks said:


> Those look nice as well. How do they compare to the Amazon Geekria ones? I assume the material is better on those.


Geekria pads touch my ears and I don't like that feeling. They are not expensive and you should try all pads and see which is better for your own preferences. For me I like F pads the most for it's fun bassy sound.


----------



## Menkau-ra

Did anyone try the new GW100x yet? What drivers do they use: 60x, 80x, 125x?...


----------



## Stevko

So what is it about planars? Don’t own any! Everyone says I must try one?!
Should I buy one?
Already live well with my Grados…
Hifiman? Audeze?


----------



## Strat1117

Stevko said:


> So what is it about planars? Don’t own any! Everyone says I must try one?!
> Should I buy one?
> Already live well with my Grados…
> Hifiman? Audeze?


That’s a very broad question, and you will likely get as many opinions as you do responses. I can tell you my very subjective reactions to multiple diffferent planars I have owned, but the first observation is that not all planars are alike any more than all dynamics are alike, so everything depends upon your personal taste. And the truth is, if grado is your primary reference, there may be no planar that gives you what you want, as I find that Grados have a certain presentation unique to themselves, notwithstanding the great variations between models. Also, to my ears and in my experience, the less expensive planars I’ve tried all fall short in one way or another. So, for examples, Hifiman Ananda and Sundara, both much loved (and updated since I had them), sounded beautiful but boring to me - lacking life and dynamics. I found that the XS were much better in this regard, but lacked some of the finesse of the Anandas in particular. I may be a minority, but I liked the HE560 (with Audeze style pads and better wire) best of all the under $1,000 HiFiMans I tried (I actually bought those twice - I traded the second pair with my brother, because I wasn’t using them and I wanted my old HD580’s back - long story). Also, build quality is a big question mark with the affordable HiFiMans - all of these things may well be addressed in their higher end models, but I have no experience with them. By comparison, the Audeze models I’ve tried are the very epitome of industrial design and, frankly, they make the HiFiMans look and feel like toys (again, not a fair comparison because they are almost double the price of the lower end HiFiMans with which I have experience).  But the Audeze have their own issues. Some complain they are too heavy (I’m a 6’1”, 240 lb. galoot, the weight is not a consideration for me). My favorite Audeze were an old pair of LCD-X; they had it all. Until one day the left channel stopped working because the diaphragm ripped. Audeze replaced both drivers free of charge, they’re CS is great IMO, but when I got them back, the headphones had lost their magic. I sold them and tried the LCD-2 rosewood, and found that they had great bass, and nothing else. Not for me, while others love them.  Then I tried a pair of ‘21 rev. LCD-X, and they were all around excellent - very hard to fault - but, once again, they lacked that certain magic that I experienced with the older LCD-X, so off they went. I am currently awaiting delivery on a pair of LCD-3, hoping they deliver the goods. At the price, even on the B-stock sale, I am expecting a lot, but we shall see. I have also experimented with the infinitely tunable DCA Open X (maybe a good entry point because they are relatively affordable, nicely built, look cool and sound very good), and the Quad ERA-1 (oh, how I wanted those gorgeous headphones to be ‘the ones’), but ultimately I could not find a permanent spot in my stable for either - the DCA’s for no reason in particular, they really are a good all around headphone and with the included tuning kit are quite versatile, and the Quads because they had a lacked that last bit of bass slam I wanted. I haven’t tried ZMF - although they are obviously beautiful works of art, I cannot comment on their sound.

At the end of the day, all of those headphones have come and gone, and I’m listening to my RS-1e’s right now. 

All of the above are just MY subjective observations, in my home on my system with my music. None of it is intended to gainsay anyone else’s informed opinion, invalidate any buying decision or impugn the judgment of anyone who disagrees with me. I’ve been listening to music seriously for more than 50 years. I don’t do or believe in any kind of measuring or formal testing. I put on whatever it is that I’m listening to and either I like it or I don’t. Sometimes I know why, other times I can’t put my finger on it. Still other times, I change my mind later on, one way or another. So take it for what it’s worth. 

YMMV, just my $.03, etc., _ad nauseum_.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Stevko said:


> So what is it about planars? Don’t own any! Everyone says I must try one?!
> Should I buy one?
> Already live well with my Grados…
> Hifiman? Audeze?


I've got several planars. Audeze LCD 2, Hifiman HE6SEV2, Monoprice M1060, DCA Alpha Primes, Avantone Pro. I like them all, but not any more than I like my Grados or others. I dont think that planars have any special magic powers that dynamic drivers don't have. They move air to create sound vibrations. 

If you want to try some, for the sake of trying something new, Hifiman tends to have a really nice mid / treble sound that would probably appeal to a Grado fan.


----------



## Stevko

Thank to you both,for a sharing your experience
Mmm. Maybe I should forget planars.
Grado are my favorite and referance.
Last year my Grado dealer sold out the old «e» RS and prestige. 50% off,black friday.
Maybe they sell off the old GS and PS this black friday.

If not maybe I try to find a hifiman on sale


----------



## Strat1117

Stevko said:


> Thank to you both,for a sharing your experience
> Mmm. Maybe I should forget planars.
> Grado are my favorite and referance.
> Last year my Grado dealer sold out the old «e» RS and prestige. 50% off,black friday.
> ...


Hifiman is having a sale right now, as is ZMF. You just missed the annual Audeze ‘B-Stock’ sale. 

Good luck!


----------



## Stevko

Waiting for sale here at the North Pole


----------



## Strat1117

Stevko said:


> Waiting for sale here at the North Pole


Lol!  We converse so freely, I sometimes forget that we head-fiers are from all over the globe. This livin’ in the future stuff is pretty cool for an old codger like me, but I do sometimes get confused - yes, that’s when I listen to the music play.


----------



## jonathan c

Stevko said:


> Waiting for sale here at the North Pole


…tell those elves to get on with making planars…🎅😡 …


----------



## Sherlocks

Grados don't really go on sale do they? Even from authorized vendors.


----------



## Menkau-ra

Strat1117 said:


> That’s a very broad question, and you will likely get as many opinions as you do responses. I can tell you my very subjective reactions to multiple diffferent planars I have owned, but the first observation is that not all planars are alike any more than all dynamics are alike, so everything depends upon your personal taste. And the truth is, if grado is your primary reference, there may be no planar that gives you what you want, as I find that Grados have a certain presentation unique to themselves, notwithstanding the great variations between models. Also, to my ears and in my experience, the less expensive planars I’ve tried all fall short in one way or another. So, for examples, Hifiman Ananda and Sundara, both much loved (and updated since I had them), sounded beautiful but boring to me - lacking life and dynamics. I found that the XS were much better in this regard, but lacked some of the finesse of the Anandas in particular. I may be a minority, but I liked the HE560 (with Audeze style pads and better wire) best of all the under $1,000 HiFiMans I tried (I actually bought those twice - I traded the second pair with my brother, because I wasn’t using them and I wanted my old HD580’s back - long story). Also, build quality is a big question mark with the affordable HiFiMans - all of these things may well be addressed in their higher end models, but I have no experience with them. By comparison, the Audeze models I’ve tried are the very epitome of industrial design and, frankly, they make the HiFiMans look and feel like toys (again, not a fair comparison because they are almost double the price of the lower end HiFiMans with which I have experience).  But the Audeze have their own issues. Some complain they are too heavy (I’m a 6’1”, 240 lb. galoot, the weight is not a consideration for me). My favorite Audeze were an old pair of LCD-X; they had it all. Until one day the left channel stopped working because the diaphragm ripped. Audeze replaced both drivers free of charge, they’re CS is great IMO, but when I got them back, the headphones had lost their magic. I sold them and tried the LCD-2 rosewood, and found that they had great bass, and nothing else. Not for me, while others love them.  Then I tried a pair of ‘21 rev. LCD-X, and they were all around excellent - very hard to fault - but, once again, they lacked that certain magic that I experienced with the older LCD-X, so off they went. I am currently awaiting delivery on a pair of LCD-3, hoping they deliver the goods. At the price, even on the B-stock sale, I am expecting a lot, but we shall see. I have also experimented with the infinitely tunable DCA Open X (maybe a good entry point because they are relatively affordable, nicely built, look cool and sound very good), and the Quad ERA-1 (oh, how I wanted those gorgeous headphones to be ‘the ones’), but ultimately I could not find a permanent spot in my stable for either - the DCA’s for no reason in particular, they really are a good all around headphone and with the included tuning kit are quite versatile, and the Quads because they had a lacked that last bit of bass slam I wanted. I haven’t tried ZMF - although they are obviously beautiful works of art, I cannot comment on their sound.
> 
> At the end of the day, all of those headphones have come and gone, and I’m listening to my RS-1e’s right now.
> 
> ...


The best tuned Audeze headphone is probably LCD-R. I loved those. But they all break.  
All Hifiman are boring and lifeless.


----------



## Strat1117

Menkau-ra said:


> The best tuned Audeze headphone is probably LCD-R. I loved those. But they all break.
> All Hifiman are boring and lifeless.


I’ve heard that the R has some issues - I’d love to hear one, I’ve always loved the sound of ribbon loudspeakers.


----------



## Stevko

Sherlocks said:


> Grados don't really go on sale do they? Even from authorized vendors.


They do! At the North Pole. 
Bought 225e and Rs2e and SR80e last year. 50% off


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Menkau-ra said:


> All Hifiman are boring and lifeless.


All blanket statements are useless.


----------



## Sherlocks

Stevko said:


> They do! At the North Pole.
> Bought 225e and Rs2e and SR80e last year. 50% off


I genuinely can't tell if you're joking or not lol


----------



## YtseJamer

Delmonaco said:


> I'm on the fence about getting an preowned RS2e or a new RS2x, does anybody have an opinion about it? Thanks.



RS2x if you prefer the "X series" tuning.  RS2e if you prefer the classic Grado sound.   



ekolite said:


> I’m not sure yet but I’m planning on getting a set of the rs2x soon!



You will not disappointed trust me, the RS2x is a fantastic headphone.  I like them more than the RS1x.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi (Nov 19, 2022)

Amp recommendations for Hemp?
With dac inside.

Musicality is the name of the came, not ultimate resolution.

Edit: dac withusb input.


----------



## Stevko

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Amp recommendations for Hemp?
> With dac inside.
> 
> Musicality is the name of the came, not ultimate resolution.


Aasgard 3 with daccard


----------



## lukipela

It’s nice up here in the north, I got sr60, sr60i, sr125i, sr225, ms1 and ms1i, all NOS, for 90 dollars from a shop.


----------



## Plautus001

Delmonaco said:


> I'm on the fence about getting an preowned RS2e or a new RS2x, does anybody have an opinion about it? Thanks.


Same here, but leaning towards RS2x as I like what I have read about it. However, I still wonder if RS1x is worth the jump, slots into my collection better.

From what I have been able to piece together, RS2x is still a Grado, but a bit more tame than RS2e and has "some" bass, but less than hemp and 325x. More of a musical and live headphone.

From what I have read, RS1x has comparedly less bass than most of the above, but has amazing details and very good soundstage. It will also punish you for using bad files, low bit rate.

These suspicions are my impressions after reading all the various reviews here and other places. I am sure someone will disagree and that is fine. If you can correct any errors I have made in my assumptions, please let me know.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

Stevko said:


> Aasgard 3 with daccard


Does it have usb input?


----------



## Stevko

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Does it have usb input?


Yes


----------



## rasmushorn

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Amp recommendations for Hemp?
> With dac inside.
> 
> Musicality is the name of the came, not ultimate resolution.
> ...


EarMen TR-Amp or Angel FTW! If it is musicality, dynamic and punchy low end.


----------



## Stevko

rasmushorn said:


> EarMen TR-Amp or Angel FTW! If it is musicality, dynamic and punchy low end.


----------



## YtseJamer

Plautus001 said:


> Same here, but leaning towards RS2x as I like what I have read about it. However, I still wonder if RS1x is worth the jump, slots into my collection better.
> 
> From what I have been able to piece together, RS2x is still a Grado, but a bit more tame than RS2e and has "some" bass, but less than hemp and 325x. More of a musical and live headphone.
> 
> ...



It's a very good description of the RS2x and RS1x.   The RS2x sound like a mix of the RS1x and the Hemp.  It's my favorite Grado from the "X series".


----------



## Plautus001

YtseJamer said:


> It's a very good description of the RS2x and RS1x.   The RS2x sound like a mix of the RS1x and the Hemp.  It's my favorite Grado from the "X series".


Thank-you, but I'm scared 😨 that my wallet may soon be lighter.


----------



## YtseJamer (Nov 19, 2022)

Plautus001 said:


> Thank-you, but I'm scared 😨 that my wallet may soon be lighter.



Haha.  Trust me, the RS2x are amazing.  I sold my Focal Utopia because of the RS2x.. (And the Atrium lol)


----------



## SomeGuyDude

YtseJamer said:


> Haha.  Trust me, the RS2x are amazing.  I sold my Focal Utopia because of the RS2x.. (And the Atrium lol)


Dammit you're why I bought the Hemp, don't do this to me LOL


----------



## qua2k

YtseJamer said:


> Haha.  Trust me, the RS2x are amazing.  I sold my Focal Utopia because of the RS2x.. (And the Atrium lol)


How do you like the Atrium compared to Grado?


----------



## MaiLam

Just to balance out the RS2x love - they were very fast, and had a nice bite in the treble/upper mids (if you want laser-like guitars then these are great) but overall quite bright and fatiguing for me. No big difference in soundstage between them and the RS1x (L pads are L pads, at the end of the day). Something about the bass on the RS2x didn’t work for me either, better at handing sub bass than their pricier sibling, but it felt like I wasn’t getting all the information from bass instruments. Basically - a bit more rumble/nice head vibrations, but a less complete picture down there (fwiw to add context - I enjoy the bass on the RS1x, with L pads no less, the only time I feel I’m missing out is on any tracks that have prominent sub bass ala some EDM). 

Anyway, the above isn’t to slate the RS2x, as I found them fun, they look great, and they really were fast and added an enjoyable crispness and bite to tracks, but for extended listening the RS1x were my preference.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I admit it's largely that my current hunt is for... a Hemp++. Something (any brand, really) that offers the kind of warm, musical experience the Hemp does just an upgraded version of it. Though I'm starting to suspect no such headphone exists haha


----------



## jonathan c

SomeGuyDude said:


> I admit it's largely that my current hunt is for... a Hemp++. Something (any brand, really) that offers the kind of warm, musical experience the Hemp does just an upgraded version of it. Though I'm starting to suspect no such headphone exists haha


The limited edition GH-2 and the erstwhile PS500e…🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## digitalreferee

What would you guys recommend as a good first-buy to get into the Grado club? I have personally heard the SR60 and SR125 before (I believe it was the e version for both) and I enjoyed the both of them. There are a lot of SR60/80/125 available second hand. Are there any revisions to avoid (between no letter, i, e and x)? I know I don't enjoy the cables much on the latest x versions (that sort of stiff nylon mesh) but that's about it.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

jonathan c said:


> The limited edition GH-2 and the erstwhile PS500e…🤷🏻‍♂️


The GH-2 definitely has my attention. Hadn't considered the PS500e though. Might have to poke around the used market a tad.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

digitalreferee said:


> What would you guys recommend as a good first-buy to get into the Grado club? I have personally heard the SR60 and SR125 before (I believe it was the e version for both) and I enjoyed the both of them. There are a lot of SR60/80/125 available second hand. Are there any revisions to avoid (between no letter, i, e and x)? I know I don't enjoy the cables much on the latest x versions (that sort of stiff nylon mesh) but that's about it.


sr80, imo, any revision.


----------



## YtseJamer (Nov 19, 2022)

qua2k said:


> How do you like the Atrium compared to Grado?



To my ears, the sound signature of the Atrium is similar with the Hemp, but the Atrium are a good notch above the Hemp at every levels. 



SomeGuyDude said:


> I admit it's largely that my current hunt is for... a Hemp++. Something (any brand, really) that offers the kind of warm, musical experience the Hemp does just an upgraded version of it. Though I'm starting to suspect no such headphone exists haha



Hemp++ = ZMF Atrium if you have the budget


----------



## Plautus001

SomeGuyDude said:


> sr80, imo, any revision.


Won't argue... I still like my SR60e too...

Stretching the budget... SR325x no contest


----------



## SomeGuyDude

YtseJamer said:


> To my ears, the sound signature of the Atrium is similar with the Hemp, but the Atrium are a good notch above the Hemp at every levels.
> 
> 
> 
> Hemp++ = ZMF Atrium if you have the budget


Sheeoooo. Let's call that my pipe dream headphone for someday later. I've always wanted something ZMF, so this solidifies which.

maybe that's it. i just won't upgrade until I have the funds for that bad boy.


----------



## YtseJamer

SomeGuyDude said:


> Sheeoooo. Let's call that my pipe dream headphone for someday later. I've always wanted something ZMF, so this solidifies which.
> 
> maybe that's it. i just won't upgrade until I have the funds for that bad boy.



The Atrium is a very special headphone, but man it's hard to beat the Hemp for $469.


----------



## Plautus001

YtseJamer said:


> The Atrium is a very special headphone, but man it's hard to beat the Hemp for $469.


Unless it's the SR325x

That being said, there is probably a reason Grado calls their sales site, "4 our Ears".


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Plautus001 said:


> Unless it's the SR325x
> 
> That being said, there is probably a reason Grado calls their sales site, "4 our Ears".


I think this one mostly just comes down to taste. I haven't heard the 325x but unless it's WILDLY different to the rest of the SR line I admit I prefer the Hempo.


----------



## Luckyleo

MaiLam said:


> Just to balance out the RS2x love - they were very fast, and had a nice bite in the treble/upper mids (if you want laser-like guitars then these are great) but overall quite bright and fatiguing for me. No big difference in soundstage between them and the RS1x (L pads are L pads, at the end of the day). Something about the bass on the RS2x didn’t work for me either, better at handing sub bass than their pricier sibling, but it felt like I wasn’t getting all the information from bass instruments. Basically - a bit more rumble/nice head vibrations, but a less complete picture down there (fwiw to add context - I enjoy the bass on the RS1x, with L pads no less, the only time I feel I’m missing out is on any tracks that have prominent sub bass ala some EDM).
> 
> Anyway, the above isn’t to slate the RS2x, as I found them fun, they look great, and they really were fast and added an enjoyable crispness and bite to tracks, but for extended listening the RS1x were my preference.


I agree 100%.  Much better headphone in my opinion, based on my system and based on my listening preferences.  Not close....

Leo


----------



## Plautus001 (Nov 20, 2022)

SomeGuyDude said:


> I think this one mostly just comes down to taste. I haven't heard the 325x but unless it's WILDLY different to the rest of the SR line I admit I prefer the Hempo.


This may be of use

Headfonia - review and comparison of SR325x and SR80x


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

SomeGuyDude said:


> I admit it's largely that my current hunt is for... a Hemp++. Something (any brand, really) that offers the kind of warm, musical experience the Hemp does just an upgraded version of it. Though I'm starting to suspect no such headphone exists haha


That’s curse of this hobby; never satisfied.😁
I’m very pleased my Hemps. There’s nothing wrong at Hemps sound for me. I enjoy music a lot with them. A lot.
But, ”maybe better ampification??” 👀🤣

If sound pleases it’s wise to just enjoy for music. Sitting down, close your eyes and relax.


----------



## Stevko

ruthieandjohn said:


> *Comparing Grado GS100e, SR325, SR325i*
> 
> I am rapidly converging on my goal of updating my rank ordering of 13 Grado models on the criteria of transparency, bass, soundstage, and treble (see link in my signature) to reflect my current inventory of 24 Grados (yike!).
> 
> ...


So not worth buying the GS1000e?


----------



## jonmbarlow

We’ll just bought my first pair of Grados…..went for the sr325x as I like a bit of bass, got some geekria pads en-route and will probably go for the DeKoni Fenestrated pads in time, looking forward to giving these a listen!


----------



## Plautus001

jonmbarlow said:


> We’ll just bought my first pair of Grados…..went for the sr325x as I like a bit of bass, got some geekria pads en-route and will probably go for the DeKoni Fenestrated pads in time, looking forward to giving these a listen!


Try them stock first a little lower on the ears. They react really well to good power and open up at the 50 hr. and 100 hr. marks and continue to improve thereafter.


----------



## Plautus001

Stevko said:


> So not worth buying the GS1000e?


Interesting, I like my GS1000's, but I also really enjoy my SR325X.

I switch between them depending on the 🎶 music  🎶  I'm listening to at the time.

Also the GS1000 is great with the Darkvoice and the Asgard 3, while the SR325X sounds best with the Asgard 3.

All of this is with my ears, dac, tastes, etc.


----------



## jonmbarlow

Plautus001 said:


> Try them stock first a little lower on the ears. They react really well to good power and open up at the 50 hr. and 100 hr. marks and continue to improve thereafter.


Thanks so much….just listened to one of my go to tracks to see if I like each set……Love them, took me by surprise just how good these are


----------



## YtseJamer

Luckyleo said:


> I agree 100%.  Much better headphone in my opinion, based on my system and based on my listening preferences.  Not close....
> 
> Leo



Maybe I should give the RS1x another chance.  I'm stating to think that there was probably something wrong with the pair I had.


----------



## Plautus001

YtseJamer said:


> Maybe I should give the RS1x another chance.  I'm stating to think that there was probably something wrong with the pair I had.



Please let us know how they directly compare with the RS2X. If you can compare rock/jazz/classical, you would be my hero! 🙏


----------



## Plautus001

jonmbarlow said:


> Thanks so much….just listened to one of my go to tracks to see if I like each set……Love them, took me by surprise just how good these are


No worries, I never liked the 3's and I was in my friend's shop to buy the SR225x, but me gave me open box SR325X for slightly less so I took them home. 

When I plugged them into the Asgard 3, my mind was blown and then they just kept getting better!


----------



## YtseJamer (Nov 20, 2022)

FYI, the new Nitsch Magny Piety Amp is available today.  I'm pretty sure it's going to be a great Amp with Grado headphones.  The Piety Amp is a solid state amp with tube-like characteristics.

https://nitschsound.com/products/magni-piety


----------



## Stevko (Nov 20, 2022)

Anyone here with a newer apple watch ?
Considering to buy one.
Sometimes it would to easyer to wear a watch than a phone!
A smart watch like apple watch SE 2022  cellular looks perfect.
But is it true that only 7,8. and ultra have keybord?
Need it for sms.
I know I can talk to an apple watch SE and send sms,but I am too old to talk to my watch….


----------



## Stevko

YtseJamer said:


> FYI, the new Nitsch Magny Piety Amp is available today.  I'm pretty sure it's going to be a great Amp with Grado headphones.  The Piety Amp is a solid state amp with tube-like characteristics.
> 
> https://nitschsound.com/products/magni-piety


Bought my first Grado in 2020. Plugged them into my schiit magni 3. Never forget that moment


----------



## Plautus001

Stevko said:


> Anyone here with a newer apple watch ?
> Considering to buy one.
> Sometimes it would to easyer to wear a watch than a phone!
> A smart watch like apple SE 2022 watch cellular looks perfect.
> ...


But it would be so cool...

Dick Tracy


----------



## Sinister Whisperz

Stevko said:


> Anyone here with a newer apple watch ?
> Considering to buy one.
> Sometimes it would to easyer to wear a watch than a phone!
> A smart watch like apple watch SE 2022  cellular looks perfect.
> ...


I can't imagine how tied in a knot I would be trying to plug my Grados into my watch. LMAO. At this point no place to plug in my Grados, no sale. My watch doesn't need a dongle.


----------



## Stevko

Sinister Whisperz said:


> I can't imagine how tied in a knot I would be trying to plug my Grados into my watch. LMAO. At this point no place to plug in my Grados, no sale. My watch doesn't need a dongle.


You can use a GW100 or a btr5 
And you can listen to you favorite tunes on the top of the mountain


----------



## Sinister Whisperz

Stevko said:


> You can use a GW100 or a btr5
> And you can listen to you favorite tunes on the top of the mountain


I guess you could. I'm typing this while sunning myself at 7000ft in the Colorado mountains as I listen to my 325e off of my moto g power phone. The heavy cord is great, it isnt blowing in the wind and slapping me in the face.


----------



## Stevko




----------



## Plautus001

Sinister Whisperz said:


> I can't imagine how tied in a knot I would be trying to plug my Grados into my watch. LMAO. At this point no place to plug in my Grados, no sale. My watch doesn't need a dongle.


Could use Bluetooth or GW1000


----------



## Plautus001

Stevko said:


> You can use a GW100 or a btr5
> And you can listen to you favorite tunes on the top of the mountain


Sorry,  missed your sage reply... but at least we agree 😆 🤣 😂 😹


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I gotta say the ol' Qudelix 5k does a bang-up job. The iFi xDSD as well with the 3D/Bass on.


----------



## trellus

YtseJamer said:


> FYI, the new Nitsch Magny Piety Amp is available today.  I'm pretty sure it's going to be a great Amp with Grado headphones.  The Piety Amp is a solid state amp with tube-like characteristics.
> 
> https://nitschsound.com/products/magni-piety


Bless you or blast you, cuz I just ordered one. 😅 

Seriously, thanks - I actually had read about it but had forgotten and so glad your post here reminded me. 😄


----------



## Menkau-ra

What Grado would be an upgrade from Hemp? I love the low end on it, it's so creamy and punchy. I've already had 325x.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

I just ordered used Violectric Chronos for my Hemp.
Very interesting to hear what it has to offer vs. Apple Dongle.


----------



## Stevko

Menkau-ra said:


> What Grado would be an upgrade from Hemp? I love the low end on it, it's so creamy and punchy. I've already had 325x.


500e


----------



## YtseJamer

trellus said:


> Bless you or blast you, cuz I just ordered one. 😅
> 
> Seriously, thanks - I actually had read about it but had forgotten and so glad your post here reminded me. 😄



I don't think we will be disappointed 

Piety + Grado HP-1 

https://www.reddit.com/r/Schiit/com...ndroidcss&utm_term=1&utm_content=share_button


----------



## trellus

YtseJamer said:


> I don't think we will be disappointed
> 
> Piety + Grado HP-1
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Schiit/com...ndroidcss&utm_term=1&utm_content=share_button


Holy moly, that’s great. 😂☺️

“Is this the amp and headphone you were talking about last night?”
“Yes.”
“Can I try it?”
“Yes” gives her headphones
Fine minutes later…. “OMG! These are amazing! But they look so janky (referring to the Grado HP-1s) Did someone make this in their garage or something?”
“Yes actually…”


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Stevko said:


> 500e


If this graph seems like an accurate representation of them, the 500e might be all I need...


----------



## jclyle

Menkau-ra said:


> you are right! I see smaller adapters on their web site. I will order those with Ori pads and see how different they are from Beyer pads.



Did you get a chance to compare Ori v. Beyer pads? Did the angle of the Ori pads make any noticeable difference?

I currently use the Beyer perforated on my Hemps. I'd like to try something like the Ori that has an oval ear opening in hopes they will help the Hemps stay in place better when stretched out in my recliner.


----------



## Luckyleo

I'd like to reach out to those of you who consider yourself a Grado Mod "do-it-your-self'er:".  I purchased a gimbal upgrade for one of my Grado's.  I've decided to put it on the RS1x.  My question is how to remove the black plastic from the metal rod.  The black plastic I'm referencing are the pieces that are labeled in white as "L" or "R".  Getting the gimbal off was no problem at all.

Your input is welcome!

Thanks

Leo


----------



## MaiLam

Luckyleo said:


> I'd like to reach out to those of you who consider yourself a Grado Mod "do-it-your-self'er:".  I purchased a gimbal upgrade for one of my Grado's.  I've decided to put it on the RS1x.  My question is how to remove the black plastic from the metal rod.  The black plastic I'm referencing are the pieces that are labeled in white as "L" or "R".  Getting the gimbal off was no problem at all.
> 
> Your input is welcome!
> 
> ...



Just need a firm grip and a bit of wriggling back and forth as you pull on the blocks and headband in opposing directions. One was looser on mine than the others, they’ll come out with a bit of force. It makes life easier if you remove the headphones from the head band/blocks first (pull of the rubber caps on the rods and then they’ll just slide out)


----------



## YtseJamer

Menkau-ra said:


> What Grado would be an upgrade from Hemp? I love the low end on it, it's so creamy and punchy. I've already had 325x.



The RS2x works very well with the F pads if you like the voicing of the Hemp and 325x.  With the F pad the RS2x is punchy like the Hemp, but with better resolution, microdynamics and treble extension.


----------



## Luckyleo

MaiLam said:


> Just need a firm grip and a bit of wriggling back and forth as you pull on the blocks and headband in opposing directions. One was looser on mine than the others, they’ll come out with a bit of force. It makes life easier if you remove the headphones from the head band/blocks first (pull of the rubber caps on the rods and then they’ll just slide out)


Thanks!


----------



## jleewachter (Nov 21, 2022)

SomeGuyDude said:


> I think this one mostly just comes down to taste. I haven't heard the 325x but unless it's WILDLY different to the rest of the SR line I admit I prefer the Hempo.



I might get some hate for this, but I dont really think any of the Grados (at least in my experience) sound WILDLY different from another. I've gone up and down pretty much all of the different grado variations since the 'i' line several years ago (with the exception of the larger ones GS1000/PS1000, etc) and the differences are extremely subtle to my ears. That's not to say I dont enjoy my Grados (my RS2s are likely my fav headphone) or that there aren't any differences (there are,) but I think the biggest differences come from the pads themselves, rather than the various driver housings (plastic, wood, metal, etc... or different driver iterations.) I'm A/B-ing my RS2es and MS1s as we speak, both with the same bowl pads, and I'm having a pretty tough time telling the difference. Dont get me wrong; the RS2s do sound better, but it's an extremely subtle improvement.

Maybe my ears just suck... I am nearing 40 years old...


----------



## paraphernalia

jleewachter said:


> I might get some hate for this, but I dont really think any of the Grados (at least in my experience) sound WILDLY different from another. I've gone up and down pretty much all of the different grado variations since the 'i' line several years ago (with the exception of the larger ones GS1000/PS1000, etc) and the differences are extremely subtle to my ears. That's not to say I dont enjoy my Grados (my RS2s are likely my fav headphone) or that there aren't any differences (there are,) but I think the biggest differences come from the pads themselves, rather than the various driver housings (plastic, wood, metal, etc... or different driver iterations.) I'm A/B-ing my RS2es and MS1s as we speak, both with the same bowl pads, and I'm having a pretty tough time telling the difference. Dont get me wrong; the RS2s do sound better, but it's an extremely subtle improvement.
> 
> Maybe my ears just suck... I am nearing 40 years old...



Hm, I could easily tell the difference between my 4 Grados.


----------



## jonathan c

paraphernalia said:


> Hm, I could easily tell the difference between my 4 Grados.


I am LXIX (69) and definitely hear differences in my Grados (6).


----------



## jleewachter (Nov 21, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> I am LXIX (69) and definitely hear differences in my Grados (6).



Guess it's my ears then... 

I mean, I CAN hear the differences; but my point was that they're pretty subtle differences (again, at least in my experience.) Again, I can't speak to the statement/professional lines as I've not tried any of those; but I've pretty much tried everything else, prestige/reference-wise.


----------



## Luckyleo

Just wanted to throw my 2 cents in about Grado as a company.  They seem to always be trying to advance their sound to another level, while still being true to their heritage and house sound.  I really appreciate that they are a family run business.  A few years ago I called them and John Grado picked up the phone and kindly answered my questions.  Recently I emailed Rich Grado and he responded several times in a very timely and accommodating manner. This is not Sennheiser, Beyer, or Focal.  This is a family dedicated to their passion for sound.

I feel like I'm part of their extended family.......

Just saying 

Leo


----------



## jonathan c

This pairing makes for a _wholly engaging_ music listening session. The RS-1, original Reference Series, _draws me in_ with its utter balance, coherence, dynamics, & soundstage. A true headphone gem - on loan from a great Head-Fi friend 👍.


----------



## joseph69

jonathan c said:


> This pairing makes for a _wholly engaging_ music listening session. The RS-1, original Reference Series, _draws me in_ with its utter balance, coherence, dynamics, & soundstage. A true headphone gem - on loan from a great Head-Fi friend 👍.


Nice RS1!


----------



## tkemp5513

Luckyleo said:


> Just wanted to throw my 2 cents in about Grado as a company.  They seem to always be trying to advance their sound to another level, while still being true to their heritage and house sound.  I really appreciate that they are a family run business.  A few years ago I called them and John Grado picked up the phone and kindly answered my questions.  Recently I emailed Rich Grado and he responded several times in a very timely and accommodating manner. This is not Sennheiser, Beyer, or Focal.  This is a family dedicated to their passion for sound.
> 
> I feel like I'm part of their extended family.......
> 
> ...


I had a good experience just recently and can vouch for what you said. The replacement gimbal I got was sent from Jonathan Grado, pretty cool. However as far as Beyer goes I had a pretty good experience ordering a replacement driver from them years ago.  But yeah there's a lot to love about Grado!


----------



## jonathan c

I feel that the Grado RS-1 (post #57,563) is bettered by only one other Grado - the PS2000e. What company to be keeping!


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

jonathan c said:


> This pairing makes for a _wholly engaging_ music listening session. The RS-1, original Reference Series, _draws me in_ with its utter balance, coherence, dynamics, & soundstage. A true headphone gem - on loan from a great Head-Fi friend 👍.


What is the age of original RS-1? And are they hard to find? How it compares to Hemps?


----------



## jonathan c

Ilomaenkimi said:


> What is the age of original RS-1? And are they hard to find? How it compares to Hemps?


•  The original RS-1, with the wooden ‘button’, dates to at least early 1996 when the first review of it was penned by Wes Phillips. So, call it late 1995?
•  The original RS-1 is very hard to find.
•  The original RS-1 is better in many respects than Hemp. Of the Grados that I own (see the ‘signature’), only one bests the original RS-1: the PS2000e. My opinion, of course.


----------



## w111

Demoed the SR125x (along with the SR60x and SR325x) recently and really liked the SR125x. Very lively and bright without sounding thin or harsh. Anyone else a fan of this one? Also, would something like iBasso DC05 be ok to drive this?


----------



## Plautus001

GS3000x wins an award on Headphone Guru

https://headphone.guru/headphone-guru-2022-product-of-the-year-awards/
Headphone Guru Awards


----------



## dr cornelius

YtseJamer said:


> Maybe I should give the RS1x another chance.  I'm stating to think that there was probably something wrong with the pair I had.


When I hear all of the praise for the RS1x, I think the same thing - there must be something wrong with my pair.  We had the same experience/viewpoint on them, so please let me know if you hear another pair that sounds better!  I'll try to find another pair to listen to.  I've owned a bunch of Grados, and these are the first pair that I've owned that I just can't listen to for more than a minute or two...


----------



## Gippy

Welp, my GS3000e got the dreaded grattle. Sucking and blowing on the driver made it worse, so I think it's a creased driver, not a stray hair. Sent it away for repair, $330 after shipping.


----------



## Sinister Whisperz

SomeGuyDude said:


> I gotta say the ol' Qudelix 5k does a bang-up job. The iFi xDSD as well with the 3D/Bass on.



Now you have me thinking, I thought the Bluetooth connection was inferior to the wired connections. I was thinking about an HiBy FC3 to maintain the physical connection for my phone without a headphone jack. The Qudelix-5K BT connection isn't going to lesson my listening experience or does it connect by usb-c as well?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Gippy said:


> Welp, my GS3000e got the dreaded grattle. Sucking and blowing on the driver made it worse, so I think it's a creased driver, not a stray hair. Sent it away for repair, $330 after shipping.


Yikes. Are they just replacing the bad driver ?


----------



## Bonobo Loco

GH-1 owner here. I hate to be the bearer of bad news but I think the Grado company is in trouble. The PS series headphones are no longer in production. If you click to buy the PS2000 or the PS500 it goes to a page that no longer exists. https://gradolabs.com/headphones/professional-series/item/69-ps2000e I emailed the company to confirm and it is correct that these items are no longer in production. There was no special release headphone for 2022. It seems they might be having supply chain issues that are preventing them from creating their PS series headphones, that or demand has dried up. I hope they are able to keep the operation going, but it doesn't look good. Cheers, fellow Grado-philes.


----------



## TheRealDz (Nov 22, 2022)

Sinister Whisperz said:


> Now you have me thinking, I thought the Bluetooth connection was inferior to the wired connections. I was thinking about an HiBy FC3 to maintain the physical connection for my phone without a headphone jack. The Qudelix-5K BT connection isn't going to lesson my listening experience or does it connect by usb-c as well?



The 5K is a fantastic little device.  For barely over $100, it is a no brainer.  

It does LDAC Bluetooth (if you are on Android), which gets you damn close to wired fidelity levels.  But it also does 24/96 via USB-C.

It sounds fantastic with my Grados, and is my primary DAC/amp run balanced into my Turbulent Labs FrankenGrado (via a short 2.5mm balanced cable).


----------



## Tom Ellison

Bonobo Loco said:


> GH-1 owner here. I hate to be the bearer of bad news but I think the Grado company is in trouble. The PS series headphones are no longer in production. If you click to buy the PS2000 or the PS500 it goes to a page that no longer exists. https://gradolabs.com/headphones/professional-series/item/69-ps2000e I emailed the company to confirm and it is correct that these items are no longer in production. There was no special release headphone for 2022. It seems they might be having supply chain issues that are preventing them from creating their PS series headphones, that or demand has dried up. I hope they are able to keep the operation going, but it doesn't look good. Cheers, fellow Grado-philes.


Are you forgetting the GS1000x and the GS3000x? I would presume, supply chain issues aside (if they exist) they are merely letting stock deplete before releasing the PS3000x or PS2000x. I would, frankly, surmise that the above post is what is currently known as conflation. I'd guess, competition aside, that Grado are doing quite alright at the moment.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

I think Grado is just consolidating the lineup a little. The wood models are always their signature and the Prestige Line is the gateway drug. They're doing fine.


----------



## jonathan c

Bonobo, the entire x-series, from the SR-60x to the GS-3000x, are doing well in terms of sales. A number of them have received critical acclaim - at their price points: e.g. SR-325x, RS-1x. In a competitive environment, Grado is more than holding its own.


----------



## Gippy (Nov 22, 2022)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Yikes. Are they just replacing the bad driver ?



Actually, they said they'd replace both drivers, even though one side is still OK, as the drivers are matched. The repair cost scales up depending on the model, except the wireless models which are $200. Probably because if the electronics are busted, they're entirely replaced.


----------



## JoeDoe

Afternoon Grado heads, wanted to pass along an offer to one of my favorite threads in that I’m selling a few nice Grado-relevant pieces that I’d love to pass along to an avid fan. 
- LNIB Rupert Neve RNHP (great with ‘metal’ houses Grados)
- Mapletree MAD EAR+ HD with a slew of tubes
- clean PS2000e headphones with accessories 


If you are interested and mention this post, I’d be willing to offer a little discount!


----------



## Sinister Whisperz

TheRealDz said:


> The 5K is a fantastic little device.  For barely over $100, it is a no brainer.
> 
> It does LDAC Bluetooth (if you are on Android), which gets you damn close to wired fidelity levels.  But it also does 24/96 via USB-C.
> 
> It sounds fantastic with my Grados, and is my primary DAC/amp run balanced into my Turbulent Labs FrankenGrado (via a short 2.5mm balanced cable).


Awesome thank you, guess I will move my sights to the 5k and forget the FC3.


----------



## JerseyD

Bonobo Loco said:


> GH-1 owner here. I hate to be the bearer of bad news but I think the Grado company is in trouble. The PS series headphones are no longer in production. If you click to buy the PS2000 or the PS500 it goes to a page that no longer exists. https://gradolabs.com/headphones/professional-series/item/69-ps2000e I emailed the company to confirm and it is correct that these items are no longer in production. There was no special release headphone for 2022. It seems they might be having supply chain issues that are preventing them from creating their PS series headphones, that or demand has dried up. I hope they are able to keep the operation going, but it doesn't look good. Cheers, fellow Grado-philes.


I'm sure the company is fine.  They may discontinue the Professional series (or rework it with a new model), but their bread and butter are the Prestige and Reference lines. Having those crowned with the Statement models may be all they need.


----------



## ESL-1 (Nov 22, 2022)

Stevko said:


> So not worth buying the GS1000e?


Of course we all need to please ourselves.  I for one never liked any rendition of the GS1000.  That changed for me with my few days spent with the brand new GS1000x which very well might become my next Grado.  That or the GS3000x which I also had some time with.


----------



## Menkau-ra

jclyle said:


> Did you get a chance to compare Ori v. Beyer pads? Did the angle of the Ori pads make any noticeable difference?
> 
> I currently use the Beyer perforated on my Hemps. I'd like to try something like the Ori that has an oval ear opening in hopes they will help the Hemps stay in place better when stretched out in my recliner.


I was going to get Ori pads, but didn't do it yet


----------



## Menkau-ra

YtseJamer said:


> The RS2x works very well with the F pads if you like the voicing of the Hemp and 325x.  With the F pad the RS2x is punchy like the Hemp, but with better resolution, microdynamics and treble extension.


So RS1x, GS1000x and GS3000x are not bassy?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Bonobo Loco said:


> GH-1 owner here. I hate to be the bearer of bad news but I think the Grado company is in trouble. The PS series headphones are no longer in production. If you click to buy the PS2000 or the PS500 it goes to a page that no longer exists. https://gradolabs.com/headphones/professional-series/item/69-ps2000e I emailed the company to confirm and it is correct that these items are no longer in production. There was no special release headphone for 2022. It seems they might be having supply chain issues that are preventing them from creating their PS series headphones, that or demand has dried up. I hope they are able to keep the operation going, but it doesn't look good. Cheers, fellow Grado-philes.


FWIW this isn't the first time that's happened. Sometimes there are some production issues and things go offline for a bit until it's straightened out.

And come to think of it, if I remember correctly, they pulled the SR line off the site for a little bit before because they were getting ready to launch the SR-NNNx series, so there's definitely a nonzero chance that there's a new revision of the PS line happening.


----------



## YtseJamer

Menkau-ra said:


> So RS1x, GS1000x and GS3000x are not bassy?



I never heard the GS1000x and GS3000x.  The RS1x are not bassy at all, there is obviously no sub-bass whatsoever and the mid-bass tends to be quite lacking as well.


----------



## Menkau-ra

YtseJamer said:


> I never heard the GS1000x and GS3000x.  The RS1x are not bassy at all, there is obviously no sub-bass whatsoever and the mid-bass tends to be quite lacking as well.


Coming from Hemp and 325x I thought all Grado were bassy


----------



## joseph69

Ilomaenkimi said:


> What is the age of original RS-1? And are they hard to find? How it compares to Hemps?


If you're interested in an original RS-1 contact @ESL-1


----------



## ESL-1 (Nov 23, 2022)

Bonobo Loco said:


> GH-1 owner here. I hate to be the bearer of bad news but I think the Grado company is in trouble. The PS series headphones are no longer in production. If you click to buy the PS2000 or the PS500 it goes to a page that no longer exists. https://gradolabs.com/headphones/professional-series/item/69-ps2000e I emailed the company to confirm and it is correct that these items are no longer in production. There was no special release headphone for 2022. It seems they might be having supply chain issues that are preventing them from creating their PS series headphones, that or demand has dried up. I hope they are able to keep the operation going, but it doesn't look good. Cheers, fellow Grado-philes.


The decision to discontinue the PS2000e was based on several particulars, nothing to do with performance.  The PS500e was probably just left to fade away.

With all the well received initial x series things are quite busy and now the introduction of first the GS3000x (named current TOTL ) and the brand new GS1000x.

Lastly, John is always researching and engineering, listening for his next designs.  The PS2000e is still a wonderful musical device.

Full steam ahead..


----------



## tkemp5513 (Nov 22, 2022)

Menkau-ra said:


> So RS1x, GS1000x and GS3000x are not bassy?


GS1000x is not bassy. 225s have more, albeit mostly mid bass


----------



## Snake0IL415

Just got the Nitsch Piety and a HP-1 on loan .... and it's quite the combo.... Sunday morning I was doing my routine of coffe and music ... My wife (who’s not an audiophile, but loves music, has heard a lot of my gear and will always have an opinion) This was our interaction that morning:

“Is this the amp and headphone you were talking about last night?”

“Yes.”

“Can I try it?”

“Yes” *gives her the HP-1*

Fine minutes later…. “OMG! These are amazing! But they look so janky (referring to the Grado HP-1s) Did someone make this in their garage or something?”

“Yes actually…”

Also - my RS-2 Buttons came back from repair from the nice team/folx at Grado. New drivers and they replaced the cable with the new X cable. Very happy.


----------



## dr cornelius (Nov 23, 2022)

YtseJamer said:


> I never heard the GS1000x and GS3000x.  The RS1x are not bassy at all, there is obviously no sub-bass whatsoever and the mid-bass tends to be quite lacking as well.


For a little perspective on the RS1x bass:  I have a pair of etymotic ER4SR's, which are _flat_ to 20Hz, and they have a lot more bass than the RS1x.  I appreciate the fact that the  RS1x's don't have overblown, exaggerated bass, but Grado went too far below flat, IMO.


----------



## Menkau-ra

Stevko said:


> 500e


I can’t believe that I missed that new limited release of PS500 ;(


----------



## Luckyleo

YtseJamer said:


> I never heard the GS1000x and GS3000x.  The RS1x are not bassy at all, there is obviously no sub-bass whatsoever and the mid-bass tends to be quite lacking as well.


I do not care for bass heavy headphones.  Have been enjoying the 3000x since they were released and find the bass to be pleasant and substantial to my ears.  Tight, controlled, but nowhere near bass heavy.  Just my opinion!

Leo


----------



## YtseJamer

Luckyleo said:


> I do not care for bass heavy headphones.  Have been enjoying the 3000x since they were released and find the bass to be pleasant and substantial to my ears.  Tight, controlled, but nowhere near bass heavy.  Just my opinion!
> 
> Leo



I should have mentioned that I'm not a basshead at all.  To my ears, the bass extension of the RS1x is weak and anemic, and unfortunately the F pads was not a good option for me because it kills the mid-treble "magic" of the RS1x.  



dr cornelius said:


> I appreciate the fact that the  RS1x's don't have overblown, exaggerated bass, *but Grado went too far below flat*, IMO.



I agree with you.


----------



## Gippy

You can try pad rolling (Dekoni sheepskin pads apparently turn any Grado into a bass monster), or use an amp with bass boost (I love my iFi Pro iCAN), or use an amp with higher output impedance if you're OK with looser bass.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Gippy said:


> You can try pad rolling (Dekoni sheepskin pads apparently turn any Grado into a bass monster), or use an amp with bass boost (I love my iFi Pro iCAN), or use an amp with higher output impedance if you're OK with looser bass.


iFi gear matches Grado so damn well. Using the Hemp with the xDSD at the moment and the combo of 3D+ and Xbass is stellar. Either one by itself makes it sound a little wonky but they combine beautifully.


----------



## jleewachter (Nov 23, 2022)

Bonobo Loco said:


> GH-1 owner here. I hate to be the bearer of bad news but I think the Grado company is in trouble. The PS series headphones are no longer in production. If you click to buy the PS2000 or the PS500 it goes to a page that no longer exists. https://gradolabs.com/headphones/professional-series/item/69-ps2000e I emailed the company to confirm and it is correct that these items are no longer in production. There was no special release headphone for 2022. It seems they might be having supply chain issues that are preventing them from creating their PS series headphones, that or demand has dried up. I hope they are able to keep the operation going, but it doesn't look good. Cheers, fellow Grado-philes.



Lol, I think they're probably doing just fine; even if they were to cancel the Professional series altogether. Google cancels tons of products quite regularly; but I dont see Google going out of business any time soon... 

What I'm more curious about is why they decided to switch so many of their wooden-housed headphones away from mahogany wood and replaced with things like the hemp composite, maple, cocobolo, etc... Used to be that pretty much all of the wooden-housed headphones (reference all the way to professional) were housed in mahogany; now that's no longer the case. Makes me wonder if there's a supply chain issue w/ Mahogany or maybe the hemp composite & other woods are cheaper for them to source.


----------



## YtseJamer

Gippy said:


> or use an amp with bass boost (I love my iFi Pro iCAN)





SomeGuyDude said:


> iFi gear matches Grado so damn well. Using the Hemp with the xDSD at the moment and the combo of 3D+ and Xbass is stellar. Either one by itself makes it sound a little wonky but they combine beautifully.



I agree with you guys, I'm using the RS2x (L-pads) with the iFi Zen Dac V2 (+TrueBass) when I'm working from the office like today


----------



## Plautus001

YtseJamer said:


> I agree with you guys, I'm using the RS2x (L-pads) with the iFi Zen Dac V2 (+TrueBass) when I'm working from the office like today


I may have a pair coming in the near future... your comments were the nudge...


----------



## SkyZippr

Sorry for a vague question, but what do I gain from upgrading to SR325x or Hemp v2 as an SR80e owner? I'm interested in upgrading and done some audition to narrow it down to the 2, but I'm still hesitant because the shop I auditioned them in is fairly noisy, and I don't know if I'll get the same experience at home.


----------



## Roasty

I think I struck the wood cup lottery. loving the colours and grain!


----------



## lukipela

New headphone-day 😊


----------



## Plautus001

SkyZippr said:


> Sorry for a vague question, but what do I gain from upgrading to SR325x or Hemp v2 as an SR80e owner? I'm interested in upgrading and done some audition to narrow it down to the 2, but I'm still hesitant because the shop I auditioned them in is fairly noisy, and I don't know if I'll get the same experience at home.


Go to Headfonia and Search Grado and you will find a comparison of the SR325X andvthe SR80X


----------



## Sinister Whisperz

Anyone using the Schiit Fulla E to drive thier Grados? I'm still narrowing down the options, I was also considering the Magni and an apple dongle combo but that will require me to buy a small pure sine wave Inverter to run it at night.  My cabin is entirely 12v when the sun is down.


----------



## SkyZippr

Plautus001 said:


> Go to Headfonia and Search Grado and you will find a comparison of the SR325X and the SR80X


Thanks! Somehow I overlooked that one. So my takeaway goes:
SR80x is "fuller, smoother, and weightier" than SR80e, and SR325x has "more immediate, forward upper midrange and lower treble" and "more weighty and overall warmer" sound than SR80x.
Hence, going from SR80e to SR325x should give me a somewhat more V-shaped, fuller, and smoother sound. Am I doing this correctly?

Then, the article also mentions that Hemp is a bit more relaxed than SR325x. Assuming Hemp v2 is identical to v1, Hemp v2 should be a kind of a middle ground between SR80e and SR325x, offering more 'wow' than SR80e but more suitable than long listening session than SR325x, is that correct?


----------



## Gippy (Nov 25, 2022)

You might want to consider the RS2e if it's in your budget and if it's still available at your shop, as the remaining e-series stock is being liquidated to make way for the x-series. The RS2e should be around the same price as the Hemp v2 and you might like it more. Be sure to listen with the same pads on both for a fair comparison. If the PS500e or GH4 are still available, give those a try too.


----------



## SkyZippr

Gippy said:


> You might want to consider the RS2e if it's in your budget and if it's still available at your shop, as the remaining e-series stock is being liquidated to make way for the x-series. The RS2e should be around the same price as the Hemp v2 and you might like it more. Be sure to listen with the same pads on both for a fair comparison. If the PS500e or GH4 are still available, give those a try too.


Unfortunately they've been all replaced by the x variant here in Japan.


----------



## Roasty

the stock gs3kx cable is a bit short. the Grado extensions seem a bit long (12ft and 15ft). 

does anyone know why the 12ft extension is 12 conductor, and the 15ft extension is 4 conductor? why the difference in number of conductors? 

Anyone using Moon Audio for the extension adaptor? looking at 10ft of Silver dragon with female and male 1/4 inch socket/plug.


----------



## Gippy

The extension cable used to be included with the GS/PS models (except PS500e) and it was 12-conductor 15ft. Probably a supplier switch for the x-series cables. I'm surprised that you think the cable is short, as people have complained it's too _long_. The ideal portable cord length is 4ft, but the cable is 6ft.


----------



## Plautus001

SkyZippr said:


> Thanks! Somehow I overlooked that one. So my takeaway goes:
> SR80x is "fuller, smoother, and weightier" than SR80e, and SR325x has "more immediate, forward upper midrange and lower treble" and "more weighty and overall warmer" sound than SR80x.
> Hence, going from SR80e to SR325x should give me a somewhat more V-shaped, fuller, and smoother sound. Am I doing this correctly?
> 
> Then, the article also mentions that Hemp is a bit more relaxed than SR325x. Assuming Hemp v2 is identical to v1, Hemp v2 should be a kind of a middle ground between SR80e and SR325x, offering more 'wow' than SR80e but more suitable than long listening session than SR325x, is that correct?


Most people report SR325X has more bass than most other Grado besides Hemp...the SR325X has more treble than Hemp, but less than "e" versions.

I did not like SR325E, but SR325X is my current favorite.


----------



## Stevko

Sinister Whisperz said:


> Anyone using the Schiit Fulla E to drive thier Grados? I'm still narrowing down the options, I was also considering the Magni and an apple dongle combo but that will require me to buy a small pure sine wave Inverter to run it at night.  My cabin is entirely 12v when the sun is down.


Hel is Great


----------



## Menkau-ra

Will Grado ever do a Black Friday sale?


----------



## jonathan c

Menkau-ra said:


> Will Grado ever do a Black Friday sale?


Only on boxes…


----------



## jonathan c

Also, as @ESL-1 (and others) would point out, Grado Labs has kept a pretty tight lid on headphone prices over the years. Would you rather have that or generally quite higher prices with partial (?) relief from a Black Friday sale?


----------



## JerseyD

Grado has a firm no-discounting policy to keep the playing field level for their retailers.  Back when I had my little online headphone shop (Inner Sanctum Audio), I carried Grados.  During my “Going Out of Business Sale”, I initially posted a site-wide discount of 20%, then 30%.  One day, I got a phone call from John Grado himself, telling me I can’t discount the Grados.  He was nice about it, even adding, “I guess if you’re going out of business, I really don’t have any leverage to stop you from discounting.”  I honored his request, though.  Great family business.


----------



## trellus

JerseyD said:


> Grado has a firm no-discounting policy to keep the playing field level for their retailers.  Back when I had my little online headphone shop (Inner Sanctum Audio), I carried Grados.  During my “Going Out of Business Sale”, I initially posted a site-wide discount of 20%, then 30%.  One day, I got a phone call from John Grado himself, telling me I can’t discount the Grados.  He was nice about it, even adding, “I guess if you’re going out of business, I really don’t have any leverage to stop you from discounting.”  I honored his request, though.  Great family business.


That was a laudable, ethical decision.   I think Grado headphones are great value for the money -- obviously, like everyone, OF COURSE I want to pay as little as I can, but honestly, the prices are pretty good as is.


----------



## Menkau-ra

jonathan c said:


> Only on boxes…


I don't really care if they have BOXES on sale  
I want a headphone.


----------



## Menkau-ra

jonathan c said:


> Also, as @ESL-1 (and others) would point out, Grado Labs has kept a pretty tight lid on headphone prices over the years. Would you rather have that or generally quite higher prices with partial (?) relief from a Black Friday sale?


I prefer if they start selling their headphones without cables and give me a discount


----------



## Menkau-ra

What Grado can do is to start selling kits, just like Bottlehead. Build your own headphone. That would be a killer for us.


----------



## god-bluff

Sinister Whisperz said:


> Anyone using the Schiit Fulla E to drive thier Grados? I'm still narrowing down the options, I was also considering the Magni and an apple dongle combo but that will require me to buy a small pure sine wave Inverter to run it at night.  My cabin is entirely 12v when the sun is down.


Your Grados deserve more than a pile of shiite .. sorry ..Schiiit !


----------



## Plautus001

god-bluff said:


> Your Grados deserve more than a pile of shiite .. sorry ..Schiiit !


Disagree... Schiit works great with Grado and they use Grado to test some amps.

If you want to pay more for less with other brands... your choice...


----------



## jonathan c

Menkau-ra said:


> I prefer if they start selling their headphones without cables and give me a discount


The biggest discount comes with: no headband + no pads + no drivers + no cables…🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Sinister Whisperz

god-bluff said:


> Your Grados deserve more than a pile of shiite .. sorry ..Schiiit !


Of that I have no doubt, but I'm also sure Schiit is going to sound better than Kindle Fire or Motorola. I'm on a tight budget if you have a better suggestion, I'm all ears.


----------



## ESL-1

YtseJamer said:


> I should have mentioned that I'm not a basshead at all.  To my ears, the bass extension of the RS1x is weak and anemic, and unfortunately the F pads was not a good option for me because it kills the mid-treble "magic" of the RS1x.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you.


Sorry to hear that it sounds like that to you.  Hopefully you have put on plenty of hours of playtime/break in.

My RS1x took a good bit over 200 hours to break in.  The last aspect to arrive at that point definitely was the final quality and good detailing of the bass.

I also find that the L pad it comes with as the best combo.  They were not designed around the flats.

Good luck.


----------



## Luckyleo

Menkau-ra said:


> What Grado can do is to start selling kits, just like Bottlehead. Build your own headphone. That would be a killer for us.


Or maybe continue to provide high value, great sounding headphones and cartridges, as they have for 50 years?  Or is it 60 years?

LOL, All good!

Leo


----------



## MomijiTMO

Hi all - I am getting back into head-fi after a good 10 year long break. 

I’m considering treating myself to a new headphone and leaning towards a Grado. I own a HF2 and a MS Pro (i era) which I’ve just ordered new pads since they had perished in their long hibernation 😂. My local store in Aus seems to have stock of some limited editions (Hemp, White, GH2/3/4). Is there a clear direction I should go to not overlap too much with what I already have? Those new RS1Xs look particularly unusual with the tri wood. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Luckyleo

MomijiTMO said:


> Hi all - I am getting back into head-fi after a good 10 year long break.
> 
> I’m considering treating myself to a new headphone and leaning towards a Grado. I own a HF2 and a MS Pro (i era) which I’ve just ordered new pads since they had perished in their long hibernation 😂. My local store in Aus seems to have stock of some limited editions (Hemp, White, GH2/3/4). Is there a clear direction I should go to not overlap too much with what I already have? Those new RS1Xs look particularly unusual with the tri wood.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Depends on your budget.  Hemps and GH series are great and should be an improvement.  Remember, those are incremental changes.  If your budget permits, the RS1x, GS1000x, and GS3000x are more noticeable improvements over your current setup.  Remember:

1) I don't know your sonic preferences
2) I don't know your source, dac, or ampliphier
3) I'm just a schmo on a forum, just like many others here on Headfi.  PLEASE TAKE THIS AS JUST ANOTHER DATAPOINT


----------



## MomijiTMO (Nov 26, 2022)

Luckyleo said:


> Depends on your budget.  Hemps and GH series are great and should be an improvement.  Remember, those are incremental changes.  If your budget permits, the RS1x, GS1000x, and GS3000x are more noticeable improvements over your current setup.  Remember:
> 
> 1) I don't know your sonic preferences
> 2) I don't know your source, dac, or ampliphier
> 3) I'm just a schmo on a forum, just like many others here on Headfi.  PLEASE TAKE THIS AS JUST ANOTHER DATAPOINT


Thanks for the quick reply! Just looking for a different flavour rather than an incremental improvement (to avoid being disappointed).

I hadn’t considered the GS line before. I see the price for those have increased over the years. The GS1000e is roughly half the price of the GS1000x (local store) or do I hold out for the GS3000x…. Will ponder.

Do you still enjoy your HF2s compared to your RS1Xs or GS3000x?


----------



## ESL-1

Menkau-ra said:


> *I prefer if they start selling their headphones without cables and give me a discount *


*I guess they could cut off the cables to save weight too.   

Seriously I for one have only good experiences with all the Grados I have or have owned.

BTW, I have a 1/4 inch male to two 3.5mm headphone cable made from Grado’s cable.  

I was not at all surprised how good it sounded on some of my other phones set up for detachable cables.

  My home built Grado cable sounded better than what Focal gives you on the $1500 Clear and the cables that came with my $2000 Sony MDR-1ZR.

Raise your hand if that is a surprise to you.*


----------



## jonathan c

For @Luckyleo and other GS3000x owners: if you like piano, you _must_ listen to the album _Facing You_ (ECM 1017: recorded November, 1971; released March, 1972.). This is a solo piano debut on the ECM label by Keith Jarrett. Astounding!


----------



## PANURUS

Menkau-ra said:


> Will Grado ever do a Black Friday sale?


https://digithome.be/categorie-prod...r=true&pa_marque=grado&product_price=905;5273


----------



## Menkau-ra

ESL-1 said:


> *I guess they could cut off the cables to save weight too.
> 
> Seriously I for one have only good experiences with all the Grados I have or have owned.
> 
> ...


I love my Hemp more than any other headphones in my signature. 
But it's very strange when everybody asking to make a detached cable Grado made the new braided cable  even thicker than before. I feel like that Grado hates their customers.


----------



## god-bluff

Plautus001 said:


> Disagree... Schiit works great with Grado and they use Grado to test some amps.
> 
> If you want to pay more for less with other brands... your choice...


Well Grados used to be demoed with Graham Slee (hand made in South Yorkshire)amps in the UK at one time. As did Sennheiser. I believe Grado still use a Solo Ultra Linear in Brooklyn.  I like mine via my Solo amongst other amps. Point is there are certainly alternatives to the strangely ubiquitous Schiit. Don't get the hype myself.


----------



## Plautus001

god-bluff said:


> Well Grados used to be demoed with Graham Slee (hand made in South Yorkshire)amps in the UK at one time. As did Sennheiser. I believe Grado still use a Solo Ultra Linear in Brooklyn.  I like mine via my Solo amongst other amps. Point is there are certainly alternatives to the strangely ubiquitous Schiit. Don't get the hype myself.


Different horses for different courses.

Schiit, Like Grado costs more outside the US.

On the other hand, picking up something from the UK 🇬🇧 or EU and shipping it to Canada 🇨🇦 is too expensive.


----------



## Luckyleo

jonathan c said:


> For @Luckyleo and other GS3000x owners: if you like piano, you _must_ listen to the album _Facing You_ (ECM 1017: recorded November, 1971; released March, 1972.). This is a solo piano debut on the ECM label by Keith Jarrett. Astounding!


Thanks @jonathan c !  Listening to it as I type.  So far, it's the Schiit!!!

Leo


----------



## Luckyleo

Luckyleo said:


> Thanks @jonathan c !  Listening to it as I type.  So far, it's the Schiit!!!
> 
> Leo


YES!  Amazing album.  A true virtuosu performance.  Thanks for the tip!

Leo


----------



## SkyZippr

Still breaking in, but kinda surprised how much more bass this baby offers out of the box compared to my SR80e.


----------



## jonathan c

SkyZippr said:


> Still breaking in, but kinda surprised how much more bass this baby offers out of the box compared to my SR80e.


A wonderful headphone. Not laser forensic, but musically coherent with balance, detail, and PRAT (pace, rhythm, and timing). The best adjective that I can give Hemp: “jaunty”.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Menkau-ra said:


> I prefer if they start selling their headphones without cables and give me a discount


How is that ever supposed to happen until until they adopt detachable cables


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Plautus001 said:


> Disagree... Schiit works great with Grado and they use Grado to test some amps.



Yeah but does Grado test with _those _amps?


----------



## jonathan c

gimmeheadroom said:


> How is that ever supposed to happen until until they adopt detachable cables


Scissors…


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jonathan c said:


> Scissors…


----------



## jonathan c

Great duets:   Everly Brothers, Lennon / McCartney, Teddy Pendergrass / Stephanie Mills, Rick Derringer / Johnny Winter, Chet Baker / Art Pepper, and …


----------



## Plautus001

gimmeheadroom said:


> Yeah but does Grado test with _those _amps?


So... you're suggesting to only listen to Grado with what you saw them with in the 🇬🇧 UK?

Why don't we go a step further and only listen to music with the speakers and headphones studios use?  I don't know many studios that use Grado... so I guess your argument has gone to Schiit....

Do as you wish, I'll just listen 🎶 to the music and not necessarily worry about combo I'm SUPPOSED to use


----------



## qua2k (Nov 27, 2022)

Sometimes this thread can certainly devolve. Wow.  How about that Messi?

Back to our normal discussion of Grado products, please eh?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Plautus001 said:


> So... you're suggesting to only listen to Grado with what you saw them with in the 🇬🇧 UK?



No, I didn't see anything in the UK, never been there.



Plautus001 said:


> Why don't we go a step further and only listen to music with the speakers and headphones studios use?



There are some discussions like that about monitors, yes.



Plautus001 said:


> I don't know many studios that use Grado... so I guess your argument has gone to Schiit....



From all of what you wrote in response to me, I think you have me confused with somebody else. I have no argument. I have an opinion, and I'm entitled to it.

If it's different from yours it does not yet constitute an argument 



Plautus001 said:


> Do as you wish, I'll just listen 🎶 to the music and not necessarily worry about combo I'm SUPPOSED to use



I think it's unlikely you'll find anything I posted that suggests what you should use. You might have taken a wild guess and inferred that, but if so, there's nothing I can do about that.


----------



## Stevko

No Grado on sale this black friday/week.
Bought an apple watch to full price instead 😜


----------



## Roasty

the vocals on these are seriously good. excellent amount of detail. top end has some bite, but not bright at all. stage width and depth are better than I remember on the gs3ke.


----------



## god-bluff

Sorry didn't mean to start any trouble. ☮️


----------



## gimmeheadroom

god-bluff said:


> Sorry didn't mean to start any trouble. ☮️


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

MomijiTMO said:


> Hi all - I am getting back into head-fi after a good 10 year long break.
> 
> I’m considering treating myself to a new headphone and leaning towards a Grado. I own a HF2 and a MS Pro (i era) which I’ve just ordered new pads since they had perished in their long hibernation 😂. My local store in Aus seems to have stock of some limited editions (Hemp, White, GH2/3/4). Is there a clear direction I should go to not overlap too much with what I already have? Those new RS1Xs look particularly unusual with the tri wood.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I think The White will be the most different from what you already have. 
GH2 is so pretty you really ought to have one of those too
GH4 is the best sounding GH model so you need one of those too
Hemp is iconic by this point so you really ought to have one handy
GH3 is smaller and more utilitarian than the others so they're adding value that way 

So yea just go ahead and get them all


----------



## MomijiTMO (Nov 27, 2022)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I think The White will be the most different from what you already have.
> GH2 is so pretty you really ought to have one of those too
> GH4 is the best sounding GH model so you need one of those too
> Hemp is iconic by this point so you really ought to have one handy
> ...



ha this is what I ran away from to save up a house deposit.

Having crawled through the last 500 pages or so, I don’t see anyone having the White, except for you?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

MomijiTMO said:


> ha this is what I ran away from to save up a house deposit.
> 
> Having crawled through the last 500 pages or so, I don’t see anyone having the White.


I have The White. Maybe I'm the only one. 
It's fun; a little more FRONT ROW! intensity compared to my GS1000i and a little more spacious compared to an on ear model.


----------



## paraphernalia

MomijiTMO said:


> ha this is what I ran away from to save up a house deposit.
> 
> Having crawled through the last 500 pages or so, I don’t see anyone having the White, except for you?


I have the White, too. Noticeable more mids than the smaller Grados. I hear it in singing voices the most.


----------



## rasmushorn

Tonight, I am letting the Hemps play some jazz and I came across this track. 
https://tidal.com/browse/track/247473040

In the beginning, I thought the music came from the speakers behind my laptop. The Hemps can really open up if they get the right amp and power.


----------



## Rebel Chris

Do you like your Earmen?


----------



## Delmonaco

So, after the recent talk and pictures about the RS2x in this lovely forum...


----------



## Delmonaco

First impressions about the RS2x just out of the box.

1 - It’s gorgeous! So much better than the pictures I saw of it. The marriage of mapple and hemp looks so natural, the colors are fantastic. Really impressed me.

2- It’s very light. Compared with the 325x and even to the 80x. Super light.

3- It’s confortable. I was shocked when my 325x arrived, it really hurt me - later got so much better.

4- I was expecting the X series signature, darker and with lots of bass. Not at all. It sounds a lot like the e series signature, wich I really love, classic Grado all the way.

5- Microdynamics are fantastic. It shows a lot! All my other Grados doesn`t show so much like this. I thought this was not possible. 

6- Almost forgot, my second impression: this smells so good. Grado perfume! Like whiskey barrel wood. And it leaves this fragrance on you! 

Very happy already, it looks so great, every time my eyes gaze on it I`m overjoyed. They really make this special. 

It was very expensive for me, but feeling that I have obtained a truly classic headphone that will last for many years to come.

Let's see how it will develop the sound.


----------



## YtseJamer

Delmonaco said:


> First impressions about the RS2x just out of the box.
> 
> 1 - It’s gorgeous! So much better than the pictures I saw of it. The marriage of mapple and hemp looks so natural, the colors are fantastic. Really impressed me.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the club


----------



## Plautus001

Delmonaco said:


> First impressions about the RS2x just out of the box.
> 
> 1 - It’s gorgeous! So much better than the pictures I saw of it. The marriage of mapple and hemp looks so natural, the colors are fantastic. Really impressed me.
> 
> ...


I'm waiting for a pair to end up at my friend's shop soon.

The scent is like whiskey?


----------



## qua2k

my friend is selling his original PS500. i made a listing for him here: 

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/original-grado-ps500-957.37005/


----------



## Menkau-ra

Delmonaco said:


> First impressions about the RS2x just out of the box.
> 
> 4- I was expecting the X series signature, darker and with lots of bass. Not at all. It sounds a lot like the e series signature, wich I really love, classic Grado all the way.


Does RS2x have less bass than 325x?


----------



## Delmonaco

Plautus001 said:


> I'm waiting for a pair to end up at my friend's shop soon.
> 
> The scent is like whiskey?



Super wisky like, yes. I hope this never went away. Never imagine this to a headphone but now I loving it.


----------



## Plautus001

Menkau-ra said:


> Does RS2x have less bass than 325x?


Most people have reported less bass than 325x and Hemp, but more than RS1x


----------



## Delmonaco

Menkau-ra said:


> Does RS2x have less bass than 325x?



Extremely less bass. It's a classic Grado signature. Wich I love, since I already have the 325x.

It's like a SR80e with a superlative _finesse _with everything. 

I just took it out of the box, by the way. Very excited. It renders drums amazingly. Voices too - Thom Yorke and Caetano Veloso so present, never hear them this way before.

It's very Grado magic.


----------



## Delmonaco

Another thing that impressed me about the RS2x is how it handles with ease very complex, crowded and caotic moments in music. This is new for me, never saw before.


----------



## Menkau-ra

Anybody like Grado's IEM GR10e? Are they any good?

Also, what driver is being used in the GW100x?


----------



## Mightygrey

Hey guys, new GW100x owner here. REALLY enjoying them sound-wise so far, but they're a little more clamp-y than I'm accustomed to with Grado cans. I suppose they're meant to be a little more "mobile"-oriented, and intended to stay firmly in place. Previous GW100 owners: can you stretch out the headband like on normal Grados? I'm not sure if it's a different assembly here (as opposed to the steel band) seeing as there's a wire implemented in the headband. Would appreciate any advice here!


----------



## ESL-1 (Nov 28, 2022)

Mightygrey said:


> Hey guys, new GW100x owner here. REALLY enjoying them sound-wise so far, but they're a little more clamp-y than I'm accustomed to with Grado cans. I suppose they're meant to be a little more "mobile"-oriented, and intended to stay firmly in place. Previous GW100 owners: can you stretch out the headband like on normal Grados? I'm not sure if it's a different assembly here (as opposed to the steel band) seeing as there's a wire implemented in the headband. Would appreciate any advice here!


Hi,
They felt a little tight to me also.   It certainly felt like a metal band under the padding so I did a mild slow bit of stretching.  Then one more time gently apart and they now feel quite good.

Maybe check with Grado or their retail online store Fouryourears just to be cautious.

The Joseph Grado Signature HP-2 has quite a hefty metal bar in the headband.  To be meticulously careful in addition to exerting some real pressure at the same time.  Toughest resistance to bending I have ever dealt with.

IMHO one must always seek best positioning of the the particular headphone, pads, ears and face to hopefully find one’s personal best performance and superior feel.

Of course the above would apply to all phones and I am sure I am just preaching to the choir here and that most I am sure consistently fiddle finding that magic spot.


----------



## rasmushorn

Rebel Chris said:


> Do you like your Earmen?


I have liked the TR-Amp for a long time. The Angel is in another league.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi (Nov 29, 2022)

Delmonaco said:


> Another thing that impressed me about the RS2x is how it handles with ease very complex, crowded and caotic moments in music. This is new for me, never saw before.


That was one thing what got my attention too, with Hemps! Hemps are my first Grados, i think i will someday get some other Grados too. Just loving Hemps all the way. 
Yesterday i listened Neil Young's Dorothy Chandler Pavilion 1971 Live. What a trip.

Edit: Experiences of Heed canamp with Grados?


----------



## MomijiTMO (Nov 29, 2022)

Thanks for the comments. Tempted to go for the GS3000X…… 🙈


----------



## Luckyleo

MomijiTMO said:


> Thanks for the comments. Tempted to go for the GS3000X…… 🙈


I have (or had) virtually all of the Grados.  For ME, the 3000x are not only TOTL from a $$ perspective, but also from a sound perspective. I just put on the Hemps after listening to the 3000x for the last couple hours.  With the Hemps I feel like I'm in the Front Row, or even sitting on the stage looking up at the musicians.  Great for in your face rock and roll, blues, jazz, vocals.  The 3000x seem to be a bit more refined.  Larger 3D sound stage, noticeable improvement in Timbre, and in my opinion, same amount of bass, but tighter and better controlled.  My thoughts only.  You may hate the 3000x.  Regardless, good luck in your journey, wherever that may lead...

Leo


----------



## Menkau-ra

Luckyleo said:


> and in my opinion, same amount of bass, but tighter and better controlled.


That's what I was looking for! Thank you.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Where's @Strat1117 

Could it be after he got his LCD-3F he doesn't come on headfi


----------



## JerseyD

Menkau-ra said:


> Anybody like Grado's IEM GR10e? Are they any good?


I am a big fan of the GR10.  Super comfortable and great sound, HOWEVER, I would not say they have the Grado house sound.  They are are very even top to bottom and very smooth.  Good bass weight. There is no "Grado sizzle" in the treble, which for me is a good thing for an IEM!


----------



## YtseJamer

Delmonaco said:


> Another thing that impressed me about the RS2x is how it handles with ease very complex, crowded and caotic moments in music. This is new for me, never saw before.



The speed of the RS2x is insane.  I was floored the first time I heard this song from Dimmu Borgir with the RS2x.


----------



## Luckyleo

Giving my GS-3000x a break.  Hemps and tubes!!!  Extremely good.  Highly recommend them.  Just saying 

Leo


----------



## karangovil

After lusting over the cocobolo of GS3000x for last few months, I finally pulled the trigger last week and this showed up today


----------



## jonathan c

gimmeheadroom said:


> Where's @Strat1117
> 
> Could it be after he got his LCD-3F he doesn't come on headfi


He is in hiding….waiting for his Custom Cans backweight mod order….for these:


----------



## Roasty

karangovil said:


> After lusting over the cocobolo of GS3000x for last few months, I finally pulled the trigger last week and this showed up today



what a beaut! super strong grain. congrats!


----------



## karangovil

Roasty said:


> what a beaut! super strong grain


Thanks! I’m still just staring at them instead of putting them on and listening!

Not as asymmetric as yours but the right cup is a bit darker and definitely has a stronger grain. I kinda dig the asymmetry actually.


----------



## Plautus001

karangovil said:


> Thanks! I’m still just staring at them instead of putting them on and listening!
> 
> Not as asymmetric as yours but the right cup is a bit darker and definitely has a stronger grain. I kinda dig the asymmetry actually.


Easier to know left from right...


----------



## Luckyleo

Wanted to offer my 2 cents about the 325x.  I haven't listened to them in months and months.  Been listening to the RS1x, Hemps, and GS3000x.  I have to tell you that there are many things to like about the 325x (Using F pads)  but the bass is really something I dislike after listening to the other headphones.  I find the bass pronounced, fat and sloppy.  Not refined and not something I find appealing. Put the L pads on and it transformed the headphones into a more traditional Grado sound.  Improved Treble, Bass was much, much better refined. Certainly not as impactful, but much tighter than with the F pads.  YMMV, based on your system and your listening preferences.  From my perspective, using the L pads, I find the 325x to a fine value and I recommend them to anyone who may want to dip their toe in the Grado waters......

Leo


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Menkau-ra said:


> Anybody like Grado's IEM GR10e? Are they any good?
> 
> Also, what driver is being used in the GW100x?


Yes...I love mine so much that I went to some trouble to order the Grado GR8e as well.   They not only sound detailed and have good sound stage, they (and the Sennheiser IE800) are the smallest IEMs that I have... great for listening to while sleeping on your side!


----------



## jonathan c

From the NOV/2022 issue of What Hi-Fi? (U.K.):


----------



## Delmonaco

YtseJamer said:


> The speed of the RS2x is insane.  I was floored the first time I heard this song from Dimmu Borgir with the RS2x.




Thank you for this. Really amazing. I took this test yesterday, I've heard everything from extreme metal to very soft and gentle music. It doesn't make sense the RS2x to play styles so opposite this well. Just one day of listening yet but already impressed and happy, never heard drums with this presentation. And the super crunchy and energetic Grado midrange. I`m in heaven. Sorry for any exaggeration, feeling like a kid with his new toy. This hobby is really cool.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

jonathan c said:


> From the NOV/2022 issue of What Hi-Fi? (U.K.):


I really, really wish reviewers would stop using the fact that they're open back and thus don't isolate as a point in the review. It's like reviewing giant speakers and saying they're bad because they're not portable. Open back is a different design style and isn't made to isolate, docking points for it is so damn dumb.


----------



## jonathan c

SomeGuyDude said:


> I really, really wish reviewers would stop using the fact that they're open back and thus don't isolate as a point in the review. It's like reviewing giant speakers and saying they're bad because they're not portable. Open back is a different design style and isn't made to isolate, docking points for it is so damn dumb.


The ‘docking’ was made in ‘compatibility’ only. The overall assessment was not affected. [There _are_ those possible buyers who should be alerted to the sound propagation of open-backed headphones.]


----------



## ESL-1

JerseyD said:


> I am a big fan of the GR10.  Super comfortable and great sound, HOWEVER, I would not say they have the Grado house sound.  They are are very even top to bottom and very smooth.  Good bass weight. There is no "Grado sizzle" in the treble, which for me is a good thing for an IEM!


I’ve had the GR10 and now the GR10e.
Good description, thanks..


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jonathan c said:


> From the NOV/2022 issue of What Hi-Fi? (U.K.):


Hilarious. All they could come up with "Against" is that it's an open-back, like 80% of all headphones on earth.

Time for the "reviewer" to get another job. Probably a weatherman would be good, they can be wrong 100% of the time and still be gainfully employed


----------



## Strat1117 (Nov 30, 2022)

gimmeheadroom said:


> Where's @Strat1117
> 
> Could it be after he got his LCD-3F he doesn't come on headfi


Lol!  Nothing like that. Just crazy busy in the office this week, plus it’s the fiscal year end of my golf club (of which I am the outgoing President), and I was a little put off over the weekend by some unduly arrogant midwits over on a different thread (regarding a new amp I got myself, but don’t have enough time in to talk about yet - yes, it’s tubed), so just keeping my distance for a couple days. Thanks for lookin’ out for me.


----------



## SkyZippr

Can anybody give me some advice on The Hemp V2? I love the sound but the F pad really hurts my ears. The S pad kills the treble, and the large pad from Geekria (not sure about the exact name) kills the bass. Am I wearing them wrong or are there better pads out there that don't alter the sound signature?


----------



## Strat1117

SkyZippr said:


> Can anybody give me some advice on The Hemp V2? I love the sound but the F pad really hurts my ears. The S pad kills the treble, and the large pad from Geekria (not sure about the exact name) kills the bass. Am I wearing them wrong or are there better pads out there that don't alter the sound signature?


Look back a few pages - we had this very discussion a week or two ago. IIRC, the consensus was that the F pads are indeed uncomfortable, but they also allow the Hemps to sound their best. Other, comfort first, options are Dekonis or BA, but they are not cheap and will change the sound signature, some more, some less. Whether or not you like the change is, obviously, a matter of personal taste. I personally use the Dekoni velours on my RS-1e, but preferred the F pads for the Hemps, purely on sonic terms. 

YMMV, just my $.03, etc., _ad nauseum._


----------



## paraphernalia

I recently got the Velours Fenestrated Sheepskin earpads from Dekoni.

They're comfy ofc and they're not as intrusive with the original sound of the headphone like the Shipibo pads.

They make a good allround fun headphone out of my RS2e with Dragonfly Cobalt. Especially thin or trebly sound material is rendered with more mids and bass which is good. But tbh the Grado magic in the high parts is more or less gone. But as i said, it's not as bad as what the Shipibo pads are doing.

So in conclusion the Dekonis are the second third party ear pads together with the Geekria doughnuts i can recommend if your Grado is too trebly/sibilant for your taste.


----------



## SkyZippr

Strat1117 said:


> IIRC, the consensus was that the F pads are indeed uncomfortable, but they also allow the Hemps to sound their best.


Ah, I was afraid that would be the case. Do F pads get softer over time? Because unfortunately, Dekoni doesn't sell Grado pads in Japan. I don't think there's much choice besides Geekria, which didn't work for me.


----------



## DEleassar

Hello,

I once had the Hemp for a few days and for acoustic music I liked it very much. But since he had for me no greater added value compared to my Noire 2, I had sold him again. 
In the meantime, however, I miss the certain emotion, especially with acoustic songs.

Is it worth the extra cost of the RS2x compared to the Hemp?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Strat1117 said:


> Lol!  Nothing like that. Just crazy busy in the office this week, plus it’s the fiscal year end of my golf club (of which I am the outgoing President), and I was a little put off over the weekend by some unduly arrogant midwits over on a different thread (regarding a new amp I got myself, but don’t have enough time in to talk about yet - yes, it’s tubed), so just keeping my distance for a couple days. Thanks for lookin’ out for me.


You are definitely missed when you're not here duking it out and positioning us for some time in the penalty box


----------



## Strat1117

gimmeheadroom said:


> You are definitely missed when you're not here duking it out and positioning us for some time in the penalty box







🤓🤣


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Strat1117 said:


> Look back a few pages - we had this very discussion a week or two ago. IIRC, the consensus was that the F pads are indeed uncomfortable, but they also allow the Hemps to sound their best. Other, comfort first, options are Dekonis or BA, but they are not cheap and will change the sound signature, some more, some less. Whether or not you like the change is, obviously, a matter of personal taste. I personally use the Dekoni velours on my RS-1e, but preferred the F pads for the Hemps, purely on sonic terms.
> 
> YMMV, just my $.03, etc., _ad nauseum._


Seconding this. I bought a whole stack of pads and as much as I wanted them to work out, had to stick with the F pads. A/Bing any of them with the F was like hearing the Hemp in its natural state vs heavily colored.


----------



## gimmeheadroom




----------



## YtseJamer

Delmonaco said:


> Thank you for this. Really amazing. I took this test yesterday, I've heard everything from extreme metal to very soft and gentle music. It doesn't make sense the RS2x to play styles so opposite this well. Just one day of listening yet but already impressed and happy, never heard drums with this presentation. And the super crunchy and energetic Grado midrange. I`m in heaven. Sorry for any exaggeration, feeling like a kid with his new toy. This hobby is really cool.



The RS2x are probably one of the best kept secrets in the headphone world at the moment.   To my ears, it's the hidden gem within the new X series lineup.   It's the only one that maintains the classic "John Grado" sound, but with some of the benefits (better resolution, speed, microdynamics) of the new X series drivers.  I have introduced a couple of my friends to Grado recently, one of them sold his Focal Clear to buy the RS2x, and the other one got rid of his Meze 109 Pro for the RS2x.


----------



## Menkau-ra

SkyZippr said:


> Can anybody give me some advice on The Hemp V2? I love the sound but the F pad really hurts my ears. The S pad kills the treble, and the large pad from Geekria (not sure about the exact name) kills the bass. Am I wearing them wrong or are there better pads out there that don't alter the sound signature?


I was the same, but I had to got used to F pads because of the best sound. My second choice are very comfortable ZMF Beye pads.


----------



## Menkau-ra

YtseJamer said:


> The RS2x are probably one of the best kept secrets in the headphone world at the moment.   To my ears, it's the hidden gem within the new X series lineup.   It's the only one that maintains the classic "John Grado" sound, but with some of the benefits (better resolution, speed, microdynamics) of the new X series drivers.  I have introduced a couple of my friends to Grado recently, one of them sold his Focal Clear to buy the RS2x, and the other one got rid of his Meze 109 Pro for the RS2x.


Z just released a review of 109 Pro and he said that those are what Grado Hemps are trying to be. Basically 109 Pro is a perfect Hemp.


----------



## YtseJamer

Menkau-ra said:


> Z just released a review of 109 Pro and he said that those are what Grado Hemps are trying to be. Basically 109 Pro is a perfect Hemp.



I had a headache that lasted 1 week after spending 1 hours with the 109 Pro on my head.  And trust me, not because of the comfort cause the 109 Pro are really comfortable..


----------



## Menkau-ra

YtseJamer said:


> I had a headache that lasted 1 week after spending 1 hours with the 109 Pro on my head.  And trust me, not because of the comfort cause the 109 Pro are really comfortable..


what kind of music was it?


----------



## YtseJamer

Menkau-ra said:


> what kind of music was it?



Rock and Metal.

The upper mids of the 109 Pro are recessed/distant, and there was a little of harshness in the treble.   It's a shame because it's one of the most comfortable I ever tried.


----------



## glpsace (Nov 30, 2022)

Hello,

I´ m new to the forum as a complete newbie in the sound matter. My "system" consists on an iPhone and AirPods and at home, I rely on the Imac 24 internal speakers.   Never cared much about sound. But since I listen to Instrumental progressive metal and discovered a band in particular (Scale the Summit), that I wanted to invest in better gear in order to appreciate this band in particular as it deserves.

So I started reading and asking about opinions regarding headphones and the Hemp Limited Edition caught my attention especially because I can feel the passion when people talk about it. Since I have no references and no particular preference, I was looking and in Europe, where you can still find it, the price is 499 Euros. I have found in my country a deal for 400 Euros but I have to decide quickly. I think I will got for it.

Now, my source is streaming from the Imac 24 and I also want to get a cd player. If I get something like a Marantz CD6007, it will have the bonus of a nice internal DAC and amp. Just not sure how it pairs with the Hemp.

I could also get a modest cd player and think about an external DAC and amp, or even a 2 in 1 unit, because for the Imac, I would need (I think) a USB connection on a DAC to use the Headphones and therefore the cd player alone would not be enough for when I'm streaming directly from the Imac.

Someone suggested me to invest from the start on a unit like the RME ADI 2 DAC and not worry with other gear for years to come. It seems a great unit for the price especially for all the things it can do even if I don't understand, right now, half of them.

Anyway, would love your advise, especially on what will complement the Hemp well in terms of dac and amp.

Thank you and cheers.


----------



## Sherlocks

Strat1117 said:


> I raised this same question a few pages back - less than a week ago. The consensus and unfortunate truth is that F pads are exactly as uncomfortable as they look but, as several other posters have noted and I agree, they also give the best sound on the Hemps.





SomeGuyDude said:


> Don't replace the earpads lmao
> 
> Like, seriously. I tried them all and they sound like totally different headphones with ANY other pads on.


After trying the stock and Geekria earpads on the Hemps, I will have to agree that the stock pads sound better.


----------



## Menkau-ra

glpsace said:


> Hello,
> 
> I´ m new to the forum as a complete newbie in the sound matter. My "system" consists on an iPhone and AirPods and at home, I rely on the Imac 24 internal speakers.   Never cared much about sound. But since I listen to Instrumental progressive metal and discovered a band in particular (Scale the Summit), that I wanted to invest in better gear in order to appreciate this band in particular as it deserves.
> 
> ...


From all headphones in my signature the Hemp is my daily driver. BUT. This is my 3rd pair. I hated them before, and returned 1st pair, then purchased a second pair and sold it. With a 3rd pair I had a "click" in my head and that was it. One love.
Hemp is great with Mojo2. It's a DAC/AMP combo and doesn't take much space on a desk.


----------



## glpsace (Nov 30, 2022)

Menkau-ra said:


> From all headphones in my signature the Hemp is my daily driver. BUT. This is my 3rd pair. I hated them before, and returned 1st pair, then purchased a second pair and sold it. With a 3rd pair I had a "click" in my head and that was it. One love.
> Hemp is great with Mojo2. It's a DAC/AMP combo and doesn't take much space on a desk.


Wow! You have a nice collection and a few expensive phones 

Thank you for your answer. It has a USB-C socket which is cool for the Imac connection. I believe the CD Player would connect via Coaxial, right? A nice option indeed. I will look into it with more detail.

Cheers.


----------



## tkemp5513

SkyZippr said:


> Can anybody give me some advice on The Hemp V2? I love the sound but the F pad really hurts my ears. The S pad kills the treble, and the large pad from Geekria (not sure about the exact name) kills the bass. Am I wearing them wrong or are there better pads out there that don't alter the sound signature?


Try flipping the F pads around.


----------



## Menkau-ra

glpsace said:


> Wow! You have a nice collection and a few expensive phones
> 
> Thank you for your answer. It has a USB-C socket which is cool for the Imac connection. I believe the CD Player would connect via Coaxial, right? A nice option indeed. I will look into it with more detail.
> 
> Cheers.


Mojo2 has USB micro/C in and Optical.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

SkyZippr said:


> Can anybody give me some advice on The Hemp V2? I love the sound but the F pad really hurts my ears. The S pad kills the treble, and the large pad from Geekria (not sure about the exact name) kills the bass. Am I wearing them wrong or are there better pads out there that don't alter the sound signature?


Try bending the headband outwards a bit, and holding that position for a few seconds. Repeat for a few "reps". 
Ideally you want the pads to be just barely touching your ears as you listen.  This minimizes the uncomfortable-ness.


----------



## joseph69

SkyZippr said:


> Can anybody give me some advice on *The Hemp V2*?


Hemp V2?
Did I miss this because I had no idea Grado released a Hemp V2.


----------



## Plautus001

joseph69 said:


> Hemp V2?
> Did I miss this because I had no idea Grado released a Hemp V2.


I think they mean second production with the newer cable


----------



## SkyZippr

tkemp5513 said:


> Try flipping the F pads around.


Lol tbh this is working surprisingly well for how simple this trick is. I do lose a bit of bass, and there's a kind of hollow feeling, but I guess this is the next best thing.



Joaquin Dinero said:


> Try bending the headband outwards a bit, and holding that position for a few seconds. Repeat for a few "reps".
> Ideally you want the pads to be just barely touching your ears as you listen.  This minimizes the uncomfortable-ness.


It's hard find that right balance. The headphone starts to slip on my head once I start loosening the headband. Maybe it's my head shape...



joseph69 said:


> Hemp V2?
> Did I miss this because I had no idea Grado released a Hemp V2.


I just now realized Hemp V2 is not listed on Grado's website. In Japan, the 'original' Hemp was released in Sep 2020, and there's an Aug 2021 revision which is officially advertised as 'ver. 2'.
The housing is slightly larger, and notably the cable is now super annealed copper 8-conductor cable. I'm not sure if it's identical to SR325X, though. The headband has white stitching instead of blue. The driver is the same as the 'original' Hemp (not the X driver), or at least that's what I'm told.
According to a shop's review, it 'sounds a bit cleaner than the original Hemp'.


----------



## joseph69

SkyZippr said:


> I just now realized Hemp V2 is not listed on Grado's website. In Japan, the 'original' Hemp was released in Sep 2020, and there's an Aug 2021 revision which is officially advertised as 'ver. 2'.
> The housing is slightly larger, and notably the cable is now super annealed copper 8-conductor cable. I'm not sure if it's identical to SR325X, though. The headband has white stitching instead of blue. The driver is the same as the 'original' Hemp (not the X driver), or at least that's what I'm told.
> According to a shop's review, it 'sounds a bit cleaner than the original Hemp'.


Very interesting. Thanks for th info.
I'm sure not many outside of Japan know about the 2021 revision being officially advertised as the V2.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

Schiit Magni Heretic or Asgard 3 for Hemp(or any Grado)? Experiences?


----------



## tkemp5513

All these Hemps around...has anyone tried smoking them?


----------



## Plautus001

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Schiit Magni Heretic or Asgard 3 for Hemp(or any Grado)? Experiences?


Asgard 3 is the amp i like with SR325X and SR60E, but Magni 3+ would be next choice.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

SkyZippr said:


> I just now realized Hemp V2 is not listed on Grado's website. In Japan, the 'original' Hemp was released in Sep 2020, and there's an Aug 2021 revision which is officially advertised as 'ver. 2'.
> The housing is slightly larger, and notably the cable is now super annealed copper 8-conductor cable. I'm not sure if it's identical to SR325X, though. *The headband has white stitching instead of blue.* The driver is the same as the 'original' Hemp (not the X driver), or at least that's what I'm told.
> According to a shop's review, it 'sounds a bit cleaner than the original Hemp'.


That is good news for me! I bought mine as used. Didn't even knew there was V2.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

tkemp5513 said:


> All these Hemps around...has anyone tried smoking them?


----------



## Ilomaenkimi (Dec 1, 2022)

Is it a good idea to use Violectric Chronos as a DAC for Schiit Asgard 3/Magni Heretic? I mean if i want to use iPad-Violectric-Schiit connection; no problems ahead?


----------



## JediMa70

I've few headphones (Hifiman HE-560 - Sennheiser HD600 - V-MODA Crossfade M-100 - Fostex T50RP Mk3 - Koss Porta Pro Classic - Philips Fidelio X2) and I just sold Meze 99 Classic and AKG 712 pro to buy Grado headphones because I wanted to add very distinctive ones to my collection.
I just got the 225X for a good price here in Italy, 198 euro. I really like the Grado sound, it's quite different compared to my other headphones and I can say that 's quite unique as I hoped. I really wanted to get the 325X but price wise they cost so much here (399 euro) so I wonder if the more bassy and dark sound of 325x would be still the best option or if I just should be happy with the 225X.
I listen any kind of genre, specially Rock and Metal (I love classic and Jazz too) .


----------



## Plautus001

JediMa70 said:


> I've few headphones (Hifiman HE-560 - Sennheiser HD600 - V-MODA Crossfade M-100 - Fostex T50RP Mk3 - Koss Porta Pro Classic - Philips Fidelio X2) and I just sold Meze 99 Classic and AKG 712 pro to buy Grado headphones because I wanted to add very distinctive ones to my collection.
> I just got the 225X for a good price here in Italy, 198 euro. I really like the Grado sound, it's quite different compared to my other headphones and I can say that 's quite unique as I hoped. I really wanted to get the 325X but price wise they cost so much here (399 euro) so I wonder if the more bassy and dark sound of 325x would be still the best option or if I just should be happy with the 225X.
> I listen any kind of genre, specially Rock and Metal (I love classic and Jazz too) .


Great price... enjoy your new Grado... they improve at 50, 100, and 150 hours. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## emorrison33

Plautus001 said:


> Disagree... Schiit works great with Grado and they use Grado to test some amps.
> 
> If you want to pay more for less with other brands... your choice...


I have no issues with all my Schiit amps and my Grado's.  Heck, Grado even sells Schiit amps on their website (well, not recently, with recent COVID supply issues)


----------



## trellus

JediMa70 said:


> I've few headphones (Hifiman HE-560 - Sennheiser HD600 - V-MODA Crossfade M-100 - Fostex T50RP Mk3 - Koss Porta Pro Classic - Philips Fidelio X2) and I just sold Meze 99 Classic and AKG 712 pro to buy Grado headphones because I wanted to add very distinctive ones to my collection.
> I just got the 225X for a good price here in Italy, 198 euro. I really like the Grado sound, it's quite different compared to my other headphones and I can say that 's quite unique as I hoped. *I really wanted to get the 325X but price wise they cost so much here (399 euro) so I wonder if the more bassy and dark sound of 325x would be still the best option or if I just should be happy with the 225X.*
> I listen any kind of genre, specially Rock and Metal (I love classic and Jazz too) .



I think we the thread lacks a comprehensive comparison between the 225X and 325X, and that would probably help you -- but I did find this tidbit in a prior post:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/post-16942690


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Grado are easy as hell to drive and will sound great out of a HELM Bolt. Anything ultra expensive is just a case of liking the sound of a particular amp, not that they need loads of juice.


----------



## JerseyD (Dec 1, 2022)

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Is it a good idea to use Violectric Chronos as a DAC for Schiit Asgard 3/Magni Heretic? I mean if i want to use iPad-Violectric-Schiit connection; no problems ahead?


You would need a 1/8 to RCA adapter cable, but in theory it should work with the Chronos as a preamp.  I'm not the the Schiits would sound any better than using the Chronos alone, however.


----------



## Menkau-ra

Ilomaenkimi said:


> That is good news for me! I bought mine as used. Didn't even knew there was V2.


Hemp V2 should have a braided cable just like the 325x on my picture.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi (Dec 2, 2022)

JerseyD said:


> You would need a 1/8 to RCA adapter cable, but in theory it should work with the Chronos as a preamp.  *I'm not the the Schiits would sound any better than using the Chronos alone, however.*


Yes i have that cable. Chronos sounds pretty good, that’s true. But hey, maybe with Schiit Hemps sounds even better! You never know if you don’t give it a try. 
My experiences tells me that there is/could be differences in sound between amps even though the headphone is easy to drive.


----------



## Tensen

Has anyone else tried their Grados with the Piety?  Mine arrived today and I’m working on impressions.  Probably going to give it a few days.  Only trying with my 325x but man is this thing LOUD!  On low gain it’s tough to go past 9:00


----------



## jonathan c

Tensen said:


> Has anyone else tried their Grados with the Piety?  Mine arrived today and I’m working on impressions.  Probably going to give it a few days.  Only trying with my 325x but man is this thing LOUD!  On low gain it’s tough to go past 9:00


The 325x, like all Grados, are quite ‘efficient’. What source are you using? Can the volume be attenuated at that source?


----------



## Tensen

jonathan c said:


> The 325x, like all Grados, are quite ‘efficient’. What source are you using? Can the volume be attenuated at that source?


Pc>modi 3+ (no VC)>Loki +>Piety>325x.  streaming Amazon HD so trying lowering volume in app to get more play.


----------



## YtseJamer

Tensen said:


> Has anyone else tried their Grados with the Piety?  Mine arrived today and I’m working on impressions.  Probably going to give it a few days.  Only trying with my 325x but man is this thing LOUD!  On low gain it’s tough to go past 9:00



Yes I'm using the Piety with my RS2x and it's a very very good match.  But yeah, it's hard to go past 9 even on low gain.


----------



## Gippy

My authorized GS3000e repair is taking longer than expected because the replacement drivers apparently failed an internal quality check. Apparently the cocobolo cups can only be re-opened when the glue fully cures again after a few days to prevent damage. At the very least I know that they're not rushing it and making sure the repair is perfect.


----------



## Stevko

New computer, 120 usd.works perfect with tidal


----------



## Drmark

Replaced my Liquid Gold X with the Simaudio Moon 230HAD.  Plays very well with my GS3000e's.  Excellent highs and solid bass control.  Has anyone seen any GS3000x deals other than a cheaper wood box?


----------



## jonathan c

Great news for Grado. From the What Hi-Fi? 2022 Awards issue (U.K.):


----------



## rasmushorn

SomeGuyDude said:


> Grado are easy as hell to drive and will sound great out of a HELM Bolt. Anything ultra expensive is just a case of liking the sound of a particular amp, not that they need loads of juice.


Hmmm... any device can "drive" any headphone. Your cellphone can "drive" a 600 Ohm T1. 
But depending on how you define "drive" a headphone it is not an either or... some amps sound best with 600 Ohm impedance, while they do not sound great with 32 Ohm Grados, some amps pair better with low impedance. To me the pairing and synergy is the real matter of the case more than price and power specs of the amplifier.


----------



## rasmushorn

Plautus001 said:


> Great price... enjoy your new Grado... they improve at 50, 100, and 150 hours. Enjoy the ride.


I just have to comment this after reading a lot of comments on how people find their Grados to grow and become better after any given amount of time. 

I used to be working at a speaker factory and we did a LOT of experiments with burn in of speaker units. By letting speakers play loud 24 hours a day, in isolated rooms with white, grey or pink noise for months and months. We found no change in measurements what-so-ever. I believe that small 44-50 mm Grado speakers have even less changes in their structure or performance after break in than larger speaker units. 

If a speaker- or headphone driver change or improve at all after the first 5 hours there is something physically wrong with them. The changes in the physical structure of the material of the driver is so minor, that it cannot be perceived. After years of wear on the driver rubber or other organic materials start to deteriorate and this will damage the speakers performance. 

If anything change after 50, 100 or even 500 hours, then it is how they are perceived after the user is getting used to their characteristic. Specially changes in bass impact takes longer time to adjust to before one start to appreciate the midrange or treble. Enjoy the ride anyway!


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

New stand for my Hemps! More i listen Hemps, more i love them. Just perfect for me


----------



## Plautus001 (Dec 3, 2022)

rasmushorn said:


> I just have to comment this after reading a lot of comments on how people find their Grados to grow and become better after any given amount of time.
> 
> I used to be working at a speaker factory and we did a LOT of experiments with burn in of speaker units. By letting speakers play loud 24 hours a day, in isolated rooms with white, grey or pink noise for months and months. We found no change in measurements what-so-ever. I believe that small 44-50 mm Grado speakers have even less changes in their structure or performance after break in than larger speaker units.
> 
> ...


In our hifi shop we had 2 identical pairs of Paradigm Studio 20's on display.  One pair had been played for 6 months and the other was "new". In a listening blind test (eyes closed, someone switching pairs), EVERY SINGLE PERSON preferred the 6 month old pair.

I believe you when you say you found the measurements to be the same, but who buys transducers to listen to only  measurements?


----------



## MaiLam

rasmushorn said:


> I just have to comment this after reading a lot of comments on how people find their Grados to grow and become better after any given amount of time.
> 
> I used to be working at a speaker factory and we did a LOT of experiments with burn in of speaker units. By letting speakers play loud 24 hours a day, in isolated rooms with white, grey or pink noise for months and months. We found no change in measurements what-so-ever. I believe that small 44-50 mm Grado speakers have even less changes in their structure or performance after break in than larger speaker units.
> 
> ...



And despite devices supposedly changing physically, it’s amazing how it’s only ever a positive/people only  seem to like rather than dislike the altered sound after burn-in.

FWIW I’m totally on board with the idea of brain burn-in/perception of headphone sound changing the more you listen, but not after reaching some arbitrary 50/100/200hr number.


----------



## Plautus001

MaiLam said:


> And despite devices supposedly changing physically, it’s amazing how it’s only ever a positive/people only  seem to like rather than dislike the altered sound after burn-in.
> 
> FWIW I’m totally on board with the idea of brain burn-in/perception of headphone sound changing the more you listen, but not after reaching some arbitrary 50/100/200hr number.


Grado headphones seem to take longer than most others and they seem to change more than other headphones in my experience.

For me the biggest change was @50 hours,  but of course YMMV.


----------



## paraphernalia (Dec 3, 2022)

MaiLam said:


> FWIW I’m totally on board with the idea of brain burn-in/perception of headphone sound changing the more you listen, but not after reaching some arbitrary 50/100/200hr number.



No one claimed that the changes take place exactly at 50/100/150 hours.

Also i don't listen to the headphone for the whole time when burning it in, i listen to it initially and then after 50 or whatever hours. So this can't be "brain burn-in". "Brain burn-in" does exist of course but in this case that's not it.


----------



## paraphernalia (Dec 3, 2022)

MaiLam said:


> And despite devices supposedly changing physically, it’s amazing how it’s only ever a positive/people only  seem to like rather than dislike the altered sound after burn-in.



Maybe the producers of headphones tune the sound with parts that have been used at least a certain time?

BTW: have you noticed there are never posts of "burn in believers" to convince "non-believers", but a lot of those the other way round?


----------



## MaiLam

paraphernalia said:


> No one claimed that the changes take place exactly at 50/100/150 hours.
> 
> Also i don't listen to the headphone for the whole time when burning it in, i listen to it initially and then after 50 or whatever hours.



Those numbers have been mentioned multiple times in this thread (usually when talking about the RS1x). Grado are also guilty of it as well, even putting the 100hr number on their boxes!


----------



## paraphernalia

MaiLam said:


> Those numbers have been mentioned multiple times in this thread (usually when talking about the RS1x). Grado are also guilty of it as well, even putting the 100hr number on their boxes!



Yeah but do you really believe people mean exactly this exact amount of time? People tend to use "complete" numbers, also in other circumstances. Because it's easier.

It is very obvious that the burn-in process must be a gradual thing.


----------



## Strat1117 (Dec 3, 2022)

[deleted]. I’m old, and the interwebs are  hard.


----------



## Strat1117

MaiLam said:


> And despite devices supposedly changing physically, it’s amazing how it’s only ever a positive/people only  seem to like rather than dislike the altered sound after burn-in.
> 
> FWIW I’m totally on board with the idea of brain burn-in/perception of headphone sound changing the more you listen, but not after reaching some arbitrary 50/100/200hr number.


While this may be true in many, perhaps even most situations, I respectfully disagree that it is a universal phenomenon. I have personally experienced equipment (tubes in particular), which sounded engaging, lively and dynamic at first listen, only to become overly warm, turgid, and boring over time.


MaiLam said:


> Those numbers have been mentioned multiple times in this thread (usually when talking about the RS1x). Grado are also guilty of it as well, even putting the 100hr number on their boxes!


I think you are being way, WAY, _WAY_ too literal-minded.


----------



## JerseyD

Speaker and headphone drivers do “break in” over time and sound different than they did when they were new.  I cannot comment on whether or not they measure differently and would argue that two different age speakers as mentioned above, may very well measure the same but sound different.  In my experience, Grados with their dynamic drivers do not change nearly as much as planar magnetic driver headphones do.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

paraphernalia said:


> Maybe the producers of headphones tune the sound with parts that have been used at least a certain time?
> 
> BTW: have you noticed there are never posts of "burn in believers" to convince "non-believers", but a lot of those the other way round?



There's a whole subforum for that


----------



## joseph69

Strat1117 said:


> I have personally experienced equipment (tubes in particular), which sounded engaging, lively and dynamic at first listen, only to become overly warm, turgid, and boring over time.


100%


----------



## jonathan c

Strat1117 said:


> While this may be true in many, perhaps even most situations, I respectfully disagree that it is a universal phenomenon. I have personally experienced _dates_, _who _sounded engaging, lively and dynamic at first listen, only to become overly warm, turgid, and boring over time.


FTFY…[Reg. TM; © bcowen: 2021.] 🤣🤣


----------



## tkemp5513

jonathan c said:


> Great news for Grado. From the What Hi-Fi? 2022 Awards issue (U.K.):


They've got the F pads reversed on that pair of 325's


----------



## jonathan c

tkemp5513 said:


> They've got the F pads reversed on that pair of 325's


I don’t think so. The side with the slits does face the ear.


----------



## tkemp5513

jonathan c said:


> I don’t think so. The side with the slits does face the ear.


That can’t be right. The slits help keep the pad on the cup. With them facing the ear they fall off if you look at them wrong.


----------



## Strat1117 (Dec 6, 2022)

tkemp5513 said:


> That can’t be right. The slits help keep the pad on the cup. With them facing the ear they fall off if you look at them wrong.


@jonathan c is 100% correct. The slits go on the ear side. No question.

Photo from the Grado website:


----------



## dpump

Just listed my GS3000e in the classifieds if anyone is interested.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

tkemp5513 said:


> That can’t be right. The slits help keep the pad on the cup. With them facing the ear they fall off if you look at them wrong.



Nothing wrong to experiment to use pad "backward", but the one on What Hifi Magazine is the correct way. 

I remember back at perhaps 10 years ago, some people tried ear pad Senn HD414 "backward" to change the sound character a bit.


----------



## JerseyD

TheMiddleSky said:


> Nothing wrong to experiment to use pad "backward", but the one on What Hifi Magazine is the correct way.
> 
> I remember back at perhaps 10 years ago, some people tried ear pad Senn HD414 "backward" to change the sound character a bit.


Hey, there's no "right and wrong" when it comes to pads on a Grado!  Hell, I use a sliced-off Senn HD414 pad-face INSIDE a Beautiful Audio hybrid pad to get the sound I like!


----------



## Strat1117

JerseyD said:


> Hey, there's no "right and wrong" when it comes to pads on a Grado!  Hell, I use a sliced-off Senn HD414 pad-face INSIDE a Beautiful Audio hybrid pad to get the sound I like!


Absolutely!  Before I settled on the Dekoni Custom velour for my RS-1e, my favorite was a backward L pad.


----------



## Luckyleo

JerseyD said:


> Hey, there's no "right and wrong" when it comes to pads on a Grado!  Hell, I use a sliced-off Senn HD414 pad-face INSIDE a Beautiful Audio hybrid pad to get the sound I like!


I totally agree, but will take it a step further.  There is no right and wrong in audio enjoyment.  If you enjoy the music, you have a great situation.  Doesn't matter what any of us may say to the contrary....

Leo


----------



## jonathan c

TheMiddleSky said:


> Nothing wrong to experiment to use pad "backward", but the one on What Hifi Magazine is the correct way.
> 
> I remember back at perhaps 10 years ago, some people tried ear pad Senn HD414 "backward" to change the sound character a bit.


….just don’t try the Van Gogh ear removal with reversal….😳😫….


----------



## Strat1117 (Dec 7, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> ….just don’t try the Van Gogh ear removal with reversal….😳😫….


I don't know - it hurts a little at first, but it_ does_ get the driver closer to your eardrum.


----------



## Luckyleo

jonathan c said:


> ….just don’t try the Van Gogh ear removal with reversal….😳😫….


Love it!  Made me laugh out loud!

Leo


----------



## TheMiddleSky

JerseyD said:


> Hey, there's no "right and wrong" when it comes to pads on a Grado!  Hell, I use a sliced-off Senn HD414 pad-face INSIDE a Beautiful Audio hybrid pad to get the sound I like!


Haha first time I see this! Beautiful Pad for me is excellent for GS and PS series, haven't tried to put HD414 pad inside though.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi (Dec 8, 2022)

JerseyD said:


> Hey, there's no "right and wrong" when it comes to pads on a Grado!  Hell, I use a sliced-off Senn HD414 pad-face INSIDE a *Beautiful Audio hybrid pad to get the sound I like!*


Hmmm, if you don't like Grado's sound why you have purchased them? Personally i think that people in Grado knows what they are doing, Hemps sounds amazing with original pads.


----------



## Strat1117 (Dec 8, 2022)

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Hmmm, if you don't like Grado's sound why you have purchased them? Personally i think that people in Grado knows what they are doing, Hemps sounds amazing with original pads.


And what headphone is it that you suggest he should have gotten, which will sound exactly like his grados with that combination of earpads (which is what he likes)? He’s got to make himself happy, not you, and if that’s what he likes, that’s what he should do.  I have headphones I like stock and I have headphones I like modified. I also like to change some of the tubes in my tube amp. Are you really suggesting anything that’s not bone stock is automatically wrong?  I cannot agree with that, and I think most people here change earpads, wires, tubes, and more to tailor _their_ experience to _their_ personal preferences, which is exactly as it ought to be. Whatever floats _your_ boat is what’s right, nobody needs to spend their hard-earned money to float someone else’s boat, and, IMHO, nobody really has the right to tell someone else who is happy that they are having fun wrong.

Indeed, I believe that was the point of the original post - “there is no right and wrong” (within reason, of course, you can’t put a triode in a pentode socket and not expect your amp to explode, but we’re not talking about that kind of wrong here). 

YMMV, just my $,03, etc., _ad nauseum._


----------



## Luckyleo

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Hmmm, if you don't like Grado's sound why you have purchased them? Personally i think that people in Grado knows what they are doing, Hemps sounds amazing with original pads.


Maybe it's okay if he likes the Grado house sound at heart, but would like a slightly different tuning to fit his personal preferences?  Everyone has permission to tweak headphones or other devices in their audio chain (tube rolling for example) to increase their listening
pleasure as they define it.  Just saying......  

Leo


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Hmmm, if you don't like Grado's sound why you have purchased them? Personally i think that people in Grado knows what they are doing, Hemps sounds amazing with original pads.


How could he know he doesn't like them until after purchasing them


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

There was emoji in my post.
Not so serious. 

Sorry if someone got offended.


----------



## JerseyD

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Hmmm, if you don't like Grado's sound why you have purchased them? Personally i think that people in Grado knows what they are doing, Hemps sounds amazing with original pads.


Ah, but I do like the Grado sound (with acoustic music mostly).  Changing pads is just fine-tuning.  The stock pads, FOR ME, had a little too much treble energy.  I'm very sensitive to that, so tried some alternatives.  The 414 pads helped but were not 100% to my liking.  The BA hybrid pads were also better but on a whim, I combined the two (with a little scissor action - willing to sacrifice the 414 pad if it didn't work out).  It still sounds like a PS500e, but the highs are tamed to suit my personal preference.


----------



## Philimon

Which one of you is AAM making really cool modded Grados?:
https://www.ebay.com/usr/aureum_aurem_machinis


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Philimon said:


> Which one of you is AAM making really cool modded Grados?:
> https://www.ebay.com/usr/aureum_aurem_machinis


Not me, I can't even see his items. Apparently he blocks Europe.


----------



## Philimon

gimmeheadroom said:


> Not me, I can't even see his items. Apparently he blocks Europe.


Sorry to hear. Really awesome (rare and pristine) huge collection of headphones he has been selling off for the past couple years. More recently however he has been selling custom Grado one-offs, mostly Grado drivers refitted to aethetically pretty vintage headphones (see attached for example). He also has sold a couple sets of Nakamichi SP70 (?) retrofits which share the same drivers that HP1000 were based upon, and he shares the frequency response measurements between his genuine HP1000 and the Nakamichis and they are very similar as are his subjective comparisons.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Philimon said:


> Sorry to hear. Really awesome (rare and pristine) huge collection of headphones he has been selling off for the past couple years. More recently however he has been selling custom Grado one-offs, mostly Grado drivers refitted to aethetically pretty vintage headphones (see attached for example). He also has sold a couple sets of Nakamichi SP70 (?) retrofits which share the same drivers that HP1000 were based upon, and he shares the frequency response measurements between his genuine HP1000 and the Nakamichis and they are very similar as are his subjective comparisons.


Thanks, that's fine. It's financially infeasible to import anything here. 

This sounds like an awesome seller, for sure!


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Philimon said:


> Which one of you is AAM making really cool modded Grados?:
> https://www.ebay.com/usr/aureum_aurem_machinis


I've had that Mandolorian model on my watch list for weeks. Somebody please buy it so I don't.


----------



## Luckyleo

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I've had that Mandolorian model on my watch list for weeks. Somebody please buy it so I don't.


I think you don't have a chance.  Do it now, not doing so will only prolong the agony....

Leo


----------



## karangovil

*Grado GS3000x Impressions*





GS3000x is the flagship model of Grado that utilizes their new 52mm X series driver in a Cocobolo wood housing with a hybrid metal chamber. It comes with the G cushion pads and the 12 conductor (non-detachable) cable and a leather headband.

*TL;DR* - This ended up being a bit long so here is a one line summary - these are surprisingly good with a unique stage and bass, pretty good comfort and lightweight, and if you like dynamic drivers and the Grado look, these definitely deserve a chance!

*Build quality and comfort* - The build quality is typical Grado, albeit being used to ZMFs, Utopia and 1266 TC, the light-weight Grado was a welcome relief, as my pair weighs a mere 388g without the cable. Speaking of the cable, it's not as bad as I had expected. It is still quite stiff, especially at the splitter, which means I need to make sure it doesn't get twisted too much. The only other Grados I have experienced are SR225e from 10 years ago and I hated their earpads, but the G cushions on these are not too bad. They are certainly not going to compete with ZMF or Utopia pads but they get out of the way, don't hurt my ears, and are very light weight. Overall, I am quite happy with the comfort, especially given my previous experience.

Chain - Qobuz -> Roon -> Zen Stream (BNC) -> Holo May KTE (Wireworld Silver Eclipse 8 RCA) -> EC Studio B (Elrog 300B Mo, Tung Sol 2C51 NOS, Mullard GZ34 NOS) -> GS3000x

*Disclaimer* - These are my subjective impressions without any FR graphs. I am not a professional reviewer and don't have a rig for doing measurements. I have some decent gear and a bunch of headphones and I listen to a lot of music. I really wanted to try a nice pair of Grados and when I was doing research on these, it was hard to find a lot of reviews/impressions of them (perhaps because they are new) so I figured I'll write down my thoughts. I will often compare with Abyss 1266 TC (henceforth referred to as TC) and Utopia OG (referred to as simply Utopia). My ears are not your ears, my gear is not your gear, YMMV, etc.





*Sound Impressions*

Stage - I am kind of a sucker for a bigger stage and these are *really impressive*. I went blind into these headphones not knowing what to expect and without much expectation, but I was very surprised by a big (but not huge like TC) stage. It's like being 4 rows in front of the stage or behind the mosh pit in a metal show with a good depth. Not a wall of sound but more like the sound envelops you almost 240-270 degrees. It's definitely bigger and more holographic than Utopia, which to my ears can sometimes be a little claustrophobic (but not really in a bad way).

Imaging and separation - Imaging is where they don't really shine as much when comparing to the likes of Utopia and TC, but then these are less than half and third their prices respectively, so not really a fair comparison. Separation is pretty good but imaging is not as sharp.

Dynamics and detail - Grados are typically known to be good for rock and these don't disappoint. I listen to a lot of metal and rock and these are quite punchy. They are not as in your face punchy as Utopia can be, but both micro and macrodynamics on these are quite good. I don't think I am picking up new things in songs with them, but I'm not missing any low volume parts, especially with the larger soundstage which tends to happen with TCs. They are not detail monsters like Utopia or TCs but have enough detail with musicality to keep you engaged and not wanting to take them off. And did I mention how lightweight they are!

Timbre - I am a big ZMF fan and a big reason is timbre. One thing Zach does really well is timbre where everything sounds very natural and how it is supposed to. I didn't think the timbre was as natural on these, but not very far behind either. They are a very addictive and energetic listen, especially on rock and metal music. 





Bass - Next surprise after stage was bass! Now the bass is not TC level, I don't think anything has TC level bass, but that's because of the weird design of TC. The bass on GS3000x is very clean and highly textured. The sub bass is not as present and perhaps doesn't extend as deep, but there is something addictive about the texture of the bass guitars, especially on rock and doom metal. I don't think Grados are known for their bass so this must be an X driver thing. I haven't done a lot of A/B with lesser gear but I use them at my WFH setup with JDS Element 3 and they definitely scale pretty well on the May + Studio B, especially bass.

Mids - Not much to say here except mids sound pretty balanced to me. Guitars and vocals sound very natural, and nothing seems recessed. I don't listen to a lot of vocal-heavy music but electric guitars are very crunchy and hit hard and fast.

Highs - This is something Grados are notorious for and had me worried when I bought this, but fear not, as I have not come across any unpleasantness, at least not on my main chain. On JDS Element 3, I did notice sometimes electric guitar or violins could get a little too high for my taste (I am not a treblehead and do not like very high treble at all). However, I don't notice any such issues with May + Studio B and I had my wife try them on her BF2/64 + Jot2 with some female vocals and some other music involving treble, and she didn't report any unpleasantness either. The female vocals are airy and very clear.

*Soundtracks and comparison with Utopia*





I am currently without my Atriums so tried to do some comparisons with Utopia on a variety of soundtracks, and here are some quick impressions to finish off.

1. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture, Erich Kunzel, Cincinati Orchestra - I chose this because of its busy-ness and the glorious canonshots. Utopias are detail monsters and do not miss a beat when things get busy, and the razor sharp imaging just keeps you on your toes in those complex sections. GS3000x struggled a little in the most complex sections with the detail retrieval, but the bass was good and the dynamics were very good.
2. Paint it Black by Sebastian Bohm - This is a cover which is very powerful and tests macro and micro dynamics. To my ears both headphones did pretty well on this very grand track.
3. Tom Sawyer by Rush - I chose this to see the imaging especially on the drum fills by Neil Peart. Utopias were excellent as expected, but GS3000x imaging left a little to be desired when compared. By itself, the Grados were great but they definitely leave some imaging on the table.
4. Shout by Tears for Fears - This was chosen for its treble and highs. As I mentioned earlier, this is not my usual fare but I wanted to see how the Grados would handle the highs. Utopias were quite balanced as expected and Grados weren't far behind. The highs in the song were very controlled and there weren't any piercing or painful peaks, at least to my ear.
5. Smells Like Teen Spirit by Nirvana - Lastly, this is just a fun song and I often play this on guitar, especially the solo, so I know the song quite well. Also, on the recording, Kurt's solo has this left to right wavy kind of effect so I wanted to see how Grados would handle that. Utopias reproduced that very well with their excellent imaging but once again Grados' imaging let them down a little. Overall, I ended up listening to the whole album on Grados!

*Fin* - Thank you for making it this far. I know it got a little too long but I really like these headphones and wanted to do them justice, especially because they aren't being talked about a lot. They have a very unique stage and sound and will definitely be staying in my collection as I like to keep complimentary headphones. Plus, they are easy on the eyes


----------



## Luckyleo

l


karangovil said:


> *Grado GS3000x Impressions*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your well thought out review.  I totally agree.  Wish I could articulate as well as you.


Leo


----------



## ESL-1

SkyZippr said:


> Can anybody give me some advice on The Hemp V2? I love the sound but the F pad really hurts my ears. The S pad kills the treble, and the large pad from Geekria (not sure about the exact name) kills the bass. Am I wearing them wrong or are there better pads out there that don't alter the sound signature?


If the pads are brand new you should follow @Jonathan c’s tip of washing them using a little light soap, rinse them with plain water, squeeze excess and air dry.  (Make sure my description was like yours.  In addition Grado Labs states that they age and get more comfortable with time which I have found makes a large difference.  Lastly make sure you have adjusted clamping strength.  You do not need them to be too tight, light pressure makes them more comfy and fine tuning the force can have a big performance on the sonic performance.  

Try it if you haven’t.
Enjoy the tuning and optimizing, have fun.


----------



## dynavit (Dec 9, 2022)

Grado GS with VOCE pads.
Somehow I never got really clear with my GS 1000 because of his harsh hights . Being bored I tried to fix some left over pads from my VOCE today. It was not a lot of work to cut out  two circles from a carton and for sure it was worth to spend the time.
I think the wide  leatherpads are not only an upgrade for the eyes, but also for the ears. I play my Grados mainly from a modified Little Dot mk1 or with the ifi ican SE with bassboost on 1 and 3D on 2. First impression with the Voce pads was a huge stage and a more pronounced, deep bass. The sibilances are still there, but I beliefe they are reduced. ( Maybe because of the mesh of the new pads?) Couldn't decide if I like the GS now more with Oratory DSP- settings or without.
For sure I will try to find a nicer and more usefull material than carton to swap the pads easily to my other Grados too.

Enjoy your Grados


----------



## Strat1117 (Dec 9, 2022)

Seems like it’s “Show Us Your Pads Day”!  My RS-1e’s all decked out in Dekoni custom velour:


----------



## dynavit

I beliefe,  GRADO loses a lot by not spending more attention to their pads.  The original pads are ok for headphones up to 500.-, but not worth the pricerange higher up.


----------



## Shane D

karangovil said:


> *Grado GS3000x Impressions*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice review and great pics! I share your feelings on keeping multiple headphones for different experiences. I am getting pretty content with my collection, but I do want to add a Grado with the X-Drivers to my collection next year.


----------



## KyleWithAK

I just bought an HF-3 for a steal (?) at $125. Can anybody tell me what to expect?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

KyleWithAK said:


> I just bought an HF-3 for a steal (?) at $125. Can anybody tell me what to expect?


Classic Grado sound; very nice sparkly top end but not quite the bass of The Hemp or the new X drivers.


----------



## ESL-1

*Well, everyone is entitled to an opinion of course.*


----------



## jonathan c

ESL-1 said:


> *Well, everyone is entitled to my opinion of course.*


FTFY…[Reg. TM; © bcowen: 2021] 🤣🤣 great minds…


----------



## Zachik

KyleWithAK said:


> I just bought an HF-3 for a steal (?) at $125. Can anybody tell me what to expect?


You can expect me offering to buy them if you do not like them   
(not kidding, BTW)


----------



## ESL-1

rasmushorn said:


> Hmmm... any device can "drive" any headphone. Your cellphone can "drive" a 600 Ohm T1.
> But depending on how you define "drive" a headphone it is not an either or... some amps sound best with 600 Ohm impedance, while they do not sound great with 32 Ohm Grados, some amps pair better with low impedance. To me the pairing and synergy is the real matter of the case more than price and power specs of the amplifier.


Well stated and quite the case in my opinion also.  It is the reason I have had up to 40 headphone amps at one time (not counting the ones I have for my electrostatics).

I used to say to my buddies it was like having the right seasoning.  The only reason cost was a factor was the condition of my wallet at the time.  Some of my best matches were far from my most expensive pieces.

The Quest continues as it does for many of us.

Have fun.


----------



## ESL-1 (Dec 10, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> FTFY…[Reg. TM; © bcowen: 2021] 🤣🤣 great minds…


Ha, putting a word in my mouth oh my.

Actually, *word substitution *would be most accurate me thinks…..


----------



## gimmeheadroom

dynavit said:


> I beliefe,  GRADO loses a lot by not spending more attention to their pads.  The original pads are ok for headphones up to 500.-, but not worth the pricerange higher up.



They spend the money on cables instead


----------



## gimmeheadroom

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/headphone-identification.965993/post-17282095

!!!!!!!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

A prototype HP1000?? That's a damn unicorn haha


----------



## ESL-1 (Dec 11, 2022)

*Hey guys, I wanted to give you a first heads up that I just posted an ad to sell my friend’s second Vintage RS1 w/wood buttons.  

The first one has found a home with one of our more prolific fan club members about a month ago.

This first wood cup design by John Grado is truly one my personal picks for one of the top sounds by Grado.  It has a very transparent sound and better sounding bass than any other RS1 variant.  I bought mine way back when it was a brand new model and never intend to sell it.

Take a look, the ad has more photos and more info.

Be well*


----------



## Snake0IL415

ESL-1 said:


> *Hey guys, just figured I wanted to give you a first heads up that I just posted an ad to sell my friend’s second Vintage RS1 w/wood buttons.
> 
> The first one has found a home with one of our more prolific fan club members about a month ago.
> 
> ...


Damn. Just saw the posting. They look amazing.


----------



## ESL-1

Snake0IL415 said:


> Damn. Just saw the posting. They look amazing.


Kind words, glad you liked, they really are a special headphone.

Thanks


----------



## jonathan c

The RS-1 (original: wooden ‘button’) are a musical and sonic _tour de force. _Splendid !


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

Try RME with your Grados. I dont have to search amp anymore. Ever, i believe.


----------



## Stevko

Anyone who has tried Peachtree with Grado?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Grado can be run out of an old iPod so pretty much any amp is gonna be fine with them unless it has a sound signature you dislike.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi (Dec 11, 2022)

SomeGuyDude said:


> Grado can be run out of an old iPod so pretty much any amp is gonna be fine with them unless it has a sound signature you dislike.


Yes they can be run, but amplification makes a difference. At my case made pretty big difference. 
Apple dongle -> Violectric Chronos—>little differences, very little.
But Violectric Chronos->RME ADI-2 dac fs->pretty big difference in every way.

Though there dac’s differences also.


----------



## Strat1117 (Dec 11, 2022)

SomeGuyDude said:


> Grado can be run out of an old iPod so pretty much any amp is gonna be fine with them unless it has a sound signature you dislike.





Ilomaenkimi said:


> Yes they can be run, but amplification makes a difference. At my case made pretty big difference. Apple dongle -> Violectric Chronos—>little differences, very little.
> But Violectric Chronos->RME ADI-2 dac fs->pretty big difference in every way.
> 
> Though there dac’s differences also.


It’s a system. Headphones do not make sound by themselves, and good, revealing headphones, like most Grados, are going to let you hear quite clearly what is upstream from them. “Garbage in, garbage out”. It’s the oldest truism in audio, and IMHO, the less colored (more transparent) your transducers, the more true it becomes.

Some people want field boxes, some people are happy in the bleachers. You’ll both see the game, but it won’t be the same experience. Which experience you prefer (and whether one is worth the difference in price over the other) is entirely up to you, but they won’t be the same.

YMMV, just my $.03, etc., _ad nauseum_.


----------



## Stevko

SomeGuyDude said:


> Grado can be run out of an old iPod so pretty much any amp is gonna be fine with them unless it has a sound signature you dislike.


Yeea,I know..


----------



## clundbe1

Hi. I have a pair of GS 2000e for sale in the classified. Really good phones, but the LA versions are taking my time over these.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi (Dec 12, 2022)

I plan to get the other Grados alongside Hemps someday future.
Recommendations for models that would satisfy the ears of those who love Hemp's sound?
I really love Hemps, but who doesn't want "a little better" still? 

What i'm after is maybe bigger and more airy soundstage.

Edit: and i will maybe need closed back's also someday; is there any closed back with grado's soundsignature, even close?


----------



## Luckyleo

Ilomaenkimi said:


> I plan to get the other Grados alongside Hemps someday future.
> Recommendations for models that would satisfy the ears of those who love Hemp's sound?
> I really love Hemps, but who doesn't want "a little better" still?
> 
> ...


Well, I'm biased, and can only recommend what I've heard with my equipment.  That being said, the GS3000x has the biggest sound stage of any Grado I've ever heard, much more than the Hemps and RS1e and RS1x.  I know that they are very expensive, and may be out of reach for many.  I've read reviews that the GS1000x also has an airy soundstage.  Personally, I'm very happy with my GS3000x and I will be keeping them permanently.  Bass is very good on them as well........

YMMV!

Leo


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Ilomaenkimi said:


> I plan to get the other Grados alongside Hemps someday future.
> Recommendations for models that would satisfy the ears of those who love Hemp's sound?
> I really love Hemps, but who doesn't want "a little better" still?
> 
> ...


Loving the hemps is what made me end up getting the Audeze LCD-2C again lmao. Definitely not the same sig, but scratched the same itch. 

Keeping in the Grado line... that's tough. Gonna end up needing to go with one of their flagships because the Hemp is a unique beast in their lineup.


----------



## Menkau-ra

SomeGuyDude said:


> Loving the hemps is what made me end up getting the Audeze LCD-2C again lmao. Definitely not the same sig, but scratched the same itch.


Why LCD-2C? Do you need to EQ them?


----------



## jonathan c

Ilomaenkimi said:


> I plan to get the other Grados alongside Hemps someday future.
> Recommendations for models that would satisfy the ears of those who love Hemp's sound?
> I really love Hemps, but who doesn't want "a little better" still?
> 
> ...


Working backwards: if ‘soundsignature’ includes soundstage, there is no closed-back with Grado’s sheer airiness and openness. 

Liking Hemp, want ‘a little better’? Try PS500e (discontinued, though) and the original RS-1 (with the wooden button on the earspeaker grille). Head-Fier @ESL-1 has (had?) one in the classified adverts. Be prepared to pay > Hemp.


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


> Working backwards: if ‘soundsignature’ includes soundstage, there is no closed-back with Grado’s sheer airiness and openness.
> 
> Liking Hemp, want ‘a little better’? Try PS500e (discontinued, though) and the original RS-1 (with the wooden button on the earspeaker grille). Head-Fier @ESL-1 has (had?) one in the classified adverts. Be prepared to pay > Hemp.


Do you really find the PS500e's better than the Hemp's? That would be a head scratcher to me. Of course we do all hear very differently.


----------



## Sinister Whisperz

My wife spent most of yesterday doing paperwork and swiped my Schiit Fulla for her 225x to listen while she worked. When I came in she reluctantly returned my Fulla and stated she wants one for Christmas. She said her Grados had more authority and were somehow more detailed but there was also a layer to the sound she had never heard before. She then asked, does this make me an audiophile? (with a little concern in her voice as though I had infected her) I think she's worried about the bank account.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Edit: and i will maybe need closed back's also someday; is there any closed back with grado's soundsignature, even close?


I like the Final Sonorous line (I have both the II and the VI) as a closed back Grado proxy. They have a lot of the sparkly treble and adequate bass.


----------



## jonathan c

Sinister Whisperz said:


> My wife spent most of yesterday doing paperwork and swiped my Schiit Fulla for her 225x to listen while she worked. When I came in she reluctantly returned my Fulla and stated she wants one for Christmas. She said her Grados had more authority and were somehow more detailed but there was also a layer to the sound she had never heard before. She then asked, does this make me an audiophile? (with a little concern in her voice as though I had infected her) I think she's worried about the bank account.


…..there is always the stilettos 👠 for Grados 🎧 swap…..🤔🙂…..


----------



## Plautus001

Sinister Whisperz said:


> My wife spent most of yesterday doing paperwork and swiped my Schiit Fulla for her 225x to listen while she worked. When I came in she reluctantly returned my Fulla and stated she wants one for Christmas. She said her Grados had more authority and were somehow more detailed but there was also a layer to the sound she had never heard before. She then asked, does this make me an audiophile? (with a little concern in her voice as though I had infected her) I think she's worried about the bank account.


Could always give her your Fulla headphone amp and upgrade... win, win.


----------



## Sinister Whisperz (Dec 12, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> …..there is always the stilettos 👠 for Grados 🎧 swap…..🤔🙂…..


No way, she looks good in Grados but she looks phenomenal in Stillettos. I will happily buy her both along with whatever accessories either require .


----------



## jonathan c

Plautus001 said:


> Could always give her your Fulla headphone amp and upgrade... win, win.


….or upgrado….🤣 ….


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

GS2000e is pretty much praised everywhere, maybe I'll take them in to my future plan.
Had to find some dealer where i can demo them.


----------



## InLoveWithHeadphones

ESL-1 said:


> This first wood cup design by John Grado is truly one my personal picks for one of the top sounds by Grado. It has a very transparent sound and better sounding bass than any other RS1 variant. I bought mine way back when it was a brand new model and never intend to sell it



I would be interested to know why for you the first version of the RS1 has better sounding bass than any other RS1 variant?
What is better on the first version RS1 regarding bass, or what is less good on the newer variants?
Is it the amount of bass, or the quality, or the extension, or what else?

The only RS1 variant I heard (and own) myself is the RS1e (later copy with not protruding drivers) and I am quite happy with the sound.
Would the first version RS1 be an upgrade to the RS1e from your point of view?


----------



## jonathan c

ESL-1 said:


> *Hey guys, I wanted to give you a first heads up that I just posted an ad to sell my friend’s second Vintage RS1 w/wood buttons.
> 
> The first one has found a home with one of our more prolific fan club members about a month ago.
> 
> ...


The RS-1 (original: wooden button) _is _the real deal. _To my ears / noggin, _the only Grado that sonically betters the RS-1 is the PS2000e.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

Ilomaenkimi said:


> GS2000e is pretty much praised everywhere, maybe I'll take them in to my future plan.
> Had to find some dealer where i can demo them.


GS2000e vs. GS1000e; is GS2000e worth +400euros?
OR is it "stupidity" trying to save at the wrong place?


----------



## TheRealDz

Just a quick note of appreciation for Grado customer service:

I purchased a used GS3000e and it turned out that one of the gimbals was broken and one of the grill filters was peeling.  I shipped it back to Brooklyn to be repaired.  

To my surprise, they shipped it back to me with both gimbals and both grill filters replaced. Plus, they touched up the paint on the rear grills and unkinked the cables.  The headphones now look new - all for the cost of shipping back to Brooklyn.

What other manufacturers provide this level of service???  I am in awe...


----------



## Gippy (Dec 14, 2022)

TheRealDz said:


> Just a quick note of appreciation for Grado customer service:



It appears that Grado USA is awesome. I wish I could say the same about Grado Canada. It has been more than 3 weeks since I sent in my GS3000e for repair. The initial repair attempt was unsuccessful and there's been mostly radio silence since. Should I escalate this to Grado USA?

EDIT: It came today! Wish I was given advance notice of the tracking number though, given that it's a $3000 headphone...


----------



## reiterizpie

While I am contemplating selling my Grado RS1X's (Listed on a few places like r/AVexchange) I have to say, every time I wear them, they're a fantastic experience. Gaming with them in particular is surprisingly great, something about them feels really immersive (in a quiet room). I think I will ultimately sell them somehow but they're so stunning. The sound is unlike anything I've heard before.


----------



## reiterizpie

Grado's are not known for bass, as I know, but are there any recommend pads or EQ's that help bring out a bit more rumble or punch from the bass? I'm not looking for basshead levels of bass, but just a bit more impact and feeling. I'm under the impression the pads absorb a lot of it, at least the default L pads.


----------



## Stevko

reiterizpie said:


> Grado's are not known for bass, as I know, but are there any recommend pads or EQ's that help bring out a bit more rumble or punch from the bass? I'm not looking for basshead levels of bass, but just a bit more impact and feeling. I'm under the impression the pads absorb a lot of it, at least the default L pads.


Try with mooore power


----------



## reiterizpie

Stevko said:


> Try with mooore power


I guess that would help haha. I have a Qudelix 5K and the Apple Dongle, which while sound good might not provide the source it needs


----------



## Stevko

Feeding mine with 2X 7.5W.
They rock harder


----------



## reiterizpie

Honestly I might actually want more rumble. Such a difficult hobby. I always go in and out of the high end headphone hobby and now I’m back in, suffering for pickiness lol


----------



## Plautus001

reiterizpie said:


> Grado's are not known for bass, as I know, but are there any recommend pads or EQ's that help bring out a bit more rumble or punch from the bass? I'm not looking for basshead levels of bass, but just a bit more impact and feeling. I'm under the impression the pads absorb a lot of it, at least the default L pads.


Others have posted the tape mod:

* Use reversed electronic tape (so you do not damage the foam) around the outside circumference of the pad. 

* It is said to provide a bump in bass without ruining the midrange.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Stevko said:


> Feeding mine with 2X 7.5W.
> They rock harder


ATROX


----------



## reiterizpie

Plautus001 said:


> Others have posted the tape mod:
> 
> * Use reversed electronic tape (so you do not damage the foam) around the outside circumference of the pad.
> 
> * It is said to provide a bump in bass without ruining the midrange.





Plautus001 said:


> Others have posted the tape mod:
> 
> * Use reversed electronic tape (so you do not damage the foam) around the outside circumference of the pad.
> 
> * It is said to provide a bump in bass without ruining the midrange.


Thanks for the heads up, I’ll give that a look today!


----------



## gimmeheadroom

reiterizpie said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I’ll give that a look today!



Now you owe him 2 likes


----------



## paraphernalia

The RS2e with a Mojo 2 might be everything i'll ever need for listening to music.


----------



## Shane D

reiterizpie said:


> Grado's are not known for bass, as I know, but are there any recommend pads or EQ's that help bring out a bit more rumble or punch from the bass? I'm not looking for basshead levels of bass, but just a bit more impact and feeling. I'm under the impression the pads absorb a lot of it, at least the default L pads.


If you were looking for a desktop solution I would strongly recommend an iFi amp. A little bit of bass boost can do wonders for a Grado.

Or even a nice warm, full sounding amp.


----------



## reiterizpie

Shane D said:


> If you were looking for a desktop solution I would strongly recommend an iFi amp. A little bit of bass boost can do wonders for a Grado.
> 
> Or even a nice warm, full sounding amp.


I was gifted an Aune S16 from a coworker, I’ll need to get that hooked up and see how I feel about that


----------



## Shane D (Dec 14, 2022)

reiterizpie said:


> I was gifted an Aune S16 from a coworker, I’ll need to get that hooked up and see how I feel about that


Are Aune amps known for being warm? I bought a used Violectric V220 (stripped down V281) and it is very soft, warm and full. Love it with any Grado. And then when you feel you must have the bass, grab an iFi and flip the bass switch. 

I usually don't notice the lack of bass until I hear a certain song and then I go, "I thought that song sounded bassier".

And of course every time I switch to another set of headphones, within a few songs I think, "There's the bass!"


----------



## Plautus001

gimmeheadroom said:


> Now you owe him 2 likes


I only read about the tape mod here and in reviews... I do not deserve credit.


----------



## reiterizpie

Shane D said:


> Are Aunne amps known for being warm? I bought a used Violectric V220 (stripped down V281) and it is very soft, warm and full. Love it with any Grado. And then when you feel you must have the bass, grab an iFi and flip the bass switch.
> 
> I usually don't notice the lack of bass until I hear a certain song and then I go, "I thought that song sounded bassier".
> 
> And of course every time I switch to another set of headphones, within a few songs I think, "There's the bass!"


Likewise, unfortunately I have a lot of hip hop and rap tracks in my library that really want just a bit more bass. I’ve read the Aune S16 has some warmth to it, but I need more time with it before I can’t really speak to that.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

reiterizpie said:


> Grado's are not known for bass, as I know, but are there any recommend pads or EQ's that help bring out a bit more rumble or punch from the bass? I'm not looking for basshead levels of bass, but just a bit more impact and feeling. I'm under the impression the pads absorb a lot of it, at least the default L pads.


Swap to over the ear pads to seal in those deep bass juices.  I really like the ones from nyczaj (formerly known as Shipibo)


----------



## reiterizpie

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Swap to over the ear pads to seal in those deep bass juices.  I really like the ones from nyczaj (formerly known as Shipibo)


Do you have a link? I bought some cheap G cushion knock offs on Amazon but it makes things feel a bit muffled and the pads are just uncomfortable and stiff.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

reiterizpie said:


> Do you have a link? I bought some cheap G cushion knock offs on Amazon but it makes things feel a bit muffled and the pads are just uncomfortable and stiff.



Google nyczaj audio


----------



## Gippy

Just got my GS3000e back from repair. I pulled up the frequency sweep test and immediately I heard buzzing in the left driver. I know it's not the source because the right side is OK, and the GH4 on the same test is OK. Needless to say I am *very upset at Grado Canada* and will appeal to Grado USA so that they can repair my headphones properly. This is ridiculous.


----------



## ESL-1

jonathan c said:


> Working backwards: if ‘soundsignature’ includes soundstage, there is no closed-back with Grado’s sheer airiness and openness.
> 
> Liking Hemp, want ‘a little better’? Try PS500e (discontinued, though) and the original RS-1 (with the wooden button on the earspeaker grille). Head-Fier @ESL-1 has (had?) one in the classified adverts. Be prepared to pay > Hemp.


Thanks @jonathan c, had is the key word, they just sold earlier today, sorry…..
I thank you for mentioning.


I expect to be posting a GH2 probably for this weekend.  They are very well liked and are getting harder to find, out of production some time now.


----------



## jonathan c

ESL-1 said:


> Thanks @jonathan c, had is the key word, they just sold earlier today, sorry…..
> I thank you for mentioning.
> 
> 
> I expect to be posting a GH2 probably for this weekend.  They are very well liked and are getting harder to find, out of production some time now.


The GH2 is a wonderful headphone; and the one shown is a beautiful example!


----------



## jonathan c

reiterizpie said:


> Grado's are not known for bass, as I know, but are there any recommend pads or EQ's that help bring out a bit more rumble or punch from the bass? I'm not looking for basshead levels of bass, but just a bit more impact and feeling. I'm under the impression the pads absorb a lot of it, at least the default L pads.


For any of the Reference Series Grados, use the F-cushions (best ones are TTVJ - Todd The Vinyl Junkie). Those are clearly on-ear and _will _provide ‘impact’ and ‘feeling’ without upsetting the tonal balance.


----------



## reiterizpie

jonathan c said:


> For any of the Reference Series Grados, use the F-cushions (best ones are TTVJ - Todd The Vinyl Junkie). Those are clearly on-ear and _will _provide ‘impact’ and ‘feeling’ without upsetting the tonal balance.


Thanks for the Rec! I’ll check those out. I’ll see if the shop I bought these from Carrie’s any


----------



## reiterizpie

Wow that tape mod really does up the bass. I like it a lot! Now I just need better tape. I tested with some tape from the office haha.


----------



## subha033

ESL-1 said:


> Thanks @jonathan c, had is the key word, they just sold earlier today, sorry…..
> I thank you for mentioning.
> 
> 
> I expect to be posting a GH2 probably for this weekend.  They are very well liked and are getting harder to find, out of production some time now.


Is that a crack on one of the Cocobolo wood cups of the GH2? Do you find that to be a problem in general with the Cocobolo headphones/instruments?


----------



## Plautus001 (Dec 15, 2022)

New arrival today!

*RS2x - very early impressions

Dec 15, 2022:*

Just arrived - working from home today
Of course I had to open the box and check them out
*Listened to a training video on work laptop*

I like the L-Pad!
Comfortable
Clear
*Listened to Spotify on Personal Laptop:*

Good clear bass (if the track has it), but I definitely don't want less...
Great details
More open than SR325x and SR60e

Going to leave them playing while working... once I am able to convince myself to take them off...

Still need to try them on my Asgard 3 / Modius later using best tracks
It will be great to experience improvements in the future.


----------



## YtseJamer

Plautus001 said:


> New arrival today!
> 
> *RS2x - very early impressions
> 
> ...



Congrats and welcome to the club


----------



## Plautus001 (Dec 15, 2022)

YtseJamer said:


> Congrats and welcome to the club


Yup, your comments are what nudged me over the edge.

Just had a break listened to the RS2x with THX789 and Modius with FLAC... quite bright (but very early), they sounded smoother on the Asgard 3/Modius, but still need more time to break in.

I left them on a long playlist and I will try to get a couple of days on them before doing anymore critical listening.


----------



## movinIron (Dec 15, 2022)

paraphernalia said:


> The RS2e with a Mojo 2 might be everything i'll ever need for listening to music.


The FPGA-DACs build by Chord combines the best of both worlds in my opinion. Detail and musicality. Definetly fits Grado headphones.


Shane D said:


> If you were looking for a desktop solution I would strongly recommend an iFi amp. A little bit of bass boost can do wonders for a Grado.
> 
> Or even a nice warm, full sounding amp.


_Edit (forgot to mention the phone): _Traveling I’m listening to it a maybe stranger way. Phone - Jitterbug - Mojo - Micro IDSD BL - _RS2e._
The Jitterbug is instantly audible with Mojo (gen 1) and Hugo 2.
Mojo has a much more musical sound, more width and slightly more depth than any IFI Dac I heard to date. (Haven’t heard their ESS DACs, XDSD Gryphon or Pro Series yet)
But I really prefer the amp section made by IFI.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Plautus001 said:


> New arrival today!
> 
> 
> *Listened to a training video on work laptop*



Nothing but Grados will do for work trainings. Other headphones always make them too 'dry and analytical' and not 'musical' enough. 😜


----------



## jonathan c

subha033 said:


> Is that a crack on one of the Cocobolo wood cups of the GH2? Do you find that to be a problem in general with the Cocobolo headphones/instruments?


I have had no problem with GH2 or with GS3000e (both Cocobolo). I use wood conditioner, lightly applied, on these headphones once a month.


----------



## jonathan c

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Nothing but Grados will do for work trainings. Other headphones always make them too 'dry and analytical' and not 'musical' enough. 😜


Besides, everyone else can be trained at the same time via sound leakage…🤣🤣🤣


----------



## KyleWithAK

My HF3’s finally came in. My first impressions are that it sounds really great! My favorite pads right now with it are the TTVJ pads but I do have the S, G, and the L pads that I want to do more listening with. Man this is gonna be fun


----------



## Luckyleo

KyleWithAK said:


> My HF3’s finally came in. My first impressions are that it sounds really great! My favorite pads right now with it are the TTVJ pads but I do have the S, G, and the L pads that I want to do more listening with. Man this is gonna be fun


Great!  Happy for your find!  Please let us know your thoughts as you go through your listening experiences!

Leo


----------



## Gippy

Gippy said:


> Just got my GS3000e back from repair. I pulled up the frequency sweep test and immediately I heard buzzing in the left driver. I know it's not the source because the right side is OK, and the GH4 on the same test is OK. Needless to say I am *very upset at Grado Canada* and will appeal to Grado USA so that they can repair my headphones properly. This is ridiculous.



Just heard back from Grado USA. Sending it to Brooklyn is not an option and that Grado Canada (AudioGroup) is just as good as the Brooklyn service team. I'm sort of impressed they're vouching for them and not throwing them under the bus. So I'll have to ship it to Grado Canada again. Next update will probably be in a few weeks because the holidays will slow down shipping.


----------



## Delmonaco

Plautus001 said:


> Yup, your comments are what nudged me over the edge.
> 
> Just had a break listened to the RS2x with THX789 and Modius with FLAC... quite bright (but very early), they sounded smoother on the Asgard 3/Modius, but still need more time to break in.
> 
> I left them on a long playlist and I will try to get a couple of days on them before doing anymore critical listening.



Two weeks with mine. They will calm down a little, it's very lean at first, the bass will improve, but I love how the bass is different here - coming from the 80x and 325x. 

I'm loving the RS2x because it's full Grado without any shame. Very exotic beast.

Sometimes I feel like Oh it doesn't play good with this album. In this case I just click the TrueBass buttom on my iFi Zen Dac. It works great, but it's normal.

In other well produced and mastered album, when it clicks, wow. Never hear anything like this. Everything in it's place, amazing soundstage, tones, drums rendering.

It's less forgiving than my other models, but it's also more magical but a large margin also.


----------



## tkemp5513

jonathan c said:


> I have had no problem with GH2 or with GS3000e (both Cocobolo). I use wood conditioner, lightly applied, on these headphones once a month.


What day of the month??


----------



## KyleWithAK

KyleWithAK said:


> My HF3’s finally came in. My first impressions are that it sounds really great!


So this is my first ever “Grado” grado. The only other pair I have are a pair of nakamichi sp-7 drivers i modded into a SR-80x body. So the Grado sound really poked out. Voices and things like the electric guitar and high-hats can be pretty piercing sometimes when I listen to these things the same volume as I do, but these sound great at a lower volume. I think that these are a really fun flavor headphone doesn’t even really have a flavor to it. I heard that grados usually have a huge peak in the upper mid-range but it doesn’t really mess up the tonality as much as I thought it would. All it does is take away some of the body to vocals and instruments and sub it in with extra detail. Compared to the HD6x0 where everything is in perfect harmony and mesh together perfectly. The HF3 has everything competing for your attention. You want to focus on a certain aspect of the music? You can easily with these. Two things really surprised me, the bass and the soundstage. Idk if all grados are like this but these are punchy. Like these have a mid-bass hump, no sub-bass at all but these have a kick to it. As for soundstage, as an on-ear I find it really surprising that depending on the earpad, this matches things like my 6XX and might even be near my DT-880. Moving on to things I don’t like, this cable weighs more than the headphone itself I think, and it’s so stiff. I’m pretty sure these are the new braided cables that come with the X-drivers. Another thing is the black rubber cap on the gimbal rubs off on the leather headband and it squeaks a ton. I’m still listening on the differences between the earpads but these are my thoughts regardless of which earpads you have on.


----------



## ESL-1 (Dec 18, 2022)

subha033 said:


> Is that a crack on one of the Cocobolo wood cups of the GH2? Do you find that to be a problem in general with the Cocobolo headphones/instruments?


I actually have had none of mine with any problem.  The GH2’s came from a friend who I have been helping sell.
Full details of the unit are in the ad.  They sound great, low use.


----------



## jonathan c

tkemp5513 said:


> What day of the month??


Second Wednesday at 10:13 pm 😀


----------



## subha033

ESL-1 said:


> I actually have had none of mine with any problem.  The GH2’s came from a friend who I have been helping sell.


Got it. Those are beautiful headphones though. I have been looking for some Grado headphones that will complement my SR225e and Hemp. The options that I am considering are RS2e, PS500e, GH2, GH4, RS2X, and RS1X. Do you have any recommendations if I want to get one of those?


----------



## YungOmbat

Haram club


----------



## Plautus001

ESL-1 has more experience, but I was looking at the same phones to fill out my SR325X, SR60e, and GS1000 collection. 

I wanted something new and I heard great things here, so I chose the RS2X.  It is early for a full assessment, but I do like what I am hearing so far.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi (Dec 16, 2022)

Just playing with my RME: Bass +3db @65hz Q 0.6 for Hemps and my smile is pretty big.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

Very interesting; listened more now and my conclusion is that Hemps dont need EQ for bass. Sound is better when it’s that what they have done in Grado.


----------



## TooFrank

jonathan c said:


> For @Luckyleo and other GS3000x owners: if you like piano, you _must_ listen to the album _Facing You_ (ECM 1017: recorded November, 1971; released March, 1972.). This is a solo piano debut on the ECM label by Keith Jarrett. Astounding!


Maybe it works with other HPs too?


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


> For @Luckyleo and other GS3000x owners: if you like piano, you _must_ listen to the album _Facing You_ (ECM 1017: recorded November, 1971; released March, 1972.). This is a solo piano debut on the ECM label by Keith Jarrett. Astounding!


A recent purchase for me is the concert at Koln. I never thought I would be that taken with a solo piano piece. It is AMAZING.


----------



## subha033

Plautus001 said:


> ESL-1 has more experience, but I was looking at the same phones to fill out my SR325X, SR60e, and GS1000 collection.
> 
> I wanted something new and I heard great things here, so I chose the RS2X.  It is early for a full assessment, but I do like what I am hearing so far.


Awesome, what do you think the differences are between GS1000 and RS2X in terms of technicalities with same pads applied on both?


----------



## Plautus001 (Dec 17, 2022)

subha033 said:


> Awesome, what do you think the differences are between GS1000 and RS2X in terms of technicalities with same pads applied on both?


Still breaking in the RS2X...

Not sure i will play with pads too much, but I'll see.

I find L-pads comfortable for my rugby 🏉 👂,  so if I make any changes it won't be for comfort at this point. 🤔


----------



## javertim (Dec 17, 2022)

I received the Dekoni suede G-cushions for my PS2000e a few days ago and they have totally transformed that headphone! I already loved it, but this is a completely different level of excellence!


----------



## jonathan c

Plautus001 said:


> Still breaking in the RS2X...
> 
> Not sure i will play with pads too much, but I'll see.
> 
> I find L-pads comfortable for my rugby 🏉 👂,  so if I make any changes it won't be for comfort at this point. 🤔


….*R*ugby *S*crum-2x…. 🤕 ….🤣


----------



## subha033

@jonathan c  I’m considering to get one of these: RS2e, GH2, GH4, RS2X and RS1X. I see that you own both GH2 and RS1X. How do you think they compare in terms of technicalities ? I love deep, punchy low-end and non-fatiguing treble with good resolution across the spectrum.


----------



## jonathan c (Dec 17, 2022)

subha033 said:


> @jonathan c  I’m considering to get one of these: RS2e, GH2, GH4, RS2X and RS1X. I see that you own both GH2 and RS1X. How do you think they compare in terms of technicalities ? I love deep, punchy low-end and non-fatiguing treble with good resolution across the spectrum.


The GH2 will ‘fit the bill’; however, it is (was) a Limited Edition headphone - thus hard to find. The RS1x will ‘fit the bill’ with an extended break-in period (use music, not test-tones). With this in hand, the RS1x has great resolving power with excellent soundstaging. If you are new to ‘Gradownership’, a great / fun introduction is the Hemp. It does literally meet your criteria. Its resolution is very good, not forensic, not microscopic. My favourite / most applicable description of Hemp is _jaunty! 😜_


----------



## tkemp5513

subha033 said:


> @jonathan c  I’m considering to get one of these: RS2e, GH2, GH4, RS2X and RS1X. I see that you own both GH2 and RS1X. How do you think they compare in terms of technicalities ? I love deep, punchy low-end and non-fatiguing treble with good resolution across the spectrum.


You've also perfectly described 225x's.


----------



## subha033

jonathan c said:


> The GH2 will ‘fit the bill’; however, it is (was) a Limited Edition headphone - thus hard to find. The RS1x will ‘fit the bill’ with an extended break-in period (use music, not test-tones). With this in hand, the RS1x has great resolving power with excellent soundstaging. If you are new to ‘Gradownership’, a great / fun introduction is the Hemp. It does literally meet your criteria. Its resolution is very good, not forensic, not microscopic. My favourite / most applicable description of Hemp is _jaunty! 😜_


@jonathan c I do own a hemp and I love it. I’m looking for another grado that will have similar low end punch and better technical abilities. Thanks so much for the inputs.


----------



## jonathan c

subha033 said:


> @jonathan c I do own a hemp and I love it. I’m looking for another grado that will have similar low end punch and better technical abilities. Thanks so much for the inputs.


With Hemp in hand, then GH2 is the one to search for. ☑️


----------



## Ilomaenkimi (Dec 18, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> With Hemp in hand, then GH2 is the one to search for. ☑️


How about GS1000e? Or GS2000e? I’m thinking one of those with my Hemps.
Bigger soundstage than Hemps is maybe only thing i’m after.


----------



## jonathan c

Ilomaenkimi said:


> How about GS1000e? Or GS2000e? I’m thinking one of those with my Hemps.
> Bigger soundstage than Hemps is maybe only thing i’m after.


I have not heard those. 🤷🏻‍♂️ Have you tried Hemp with G-cushions? That will expand the soundstage; the bass ‘impact’ may be lower. Think ‘Row M’ versus ‘Row F’ in a concert hall.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

jonathan c said:


> I have not heard those. 🤷🏻‍♂️ Have you tried Hemp with G-cushions? That will expand the soundstage; the bass ‘impact’ may be lower. Think ‘Row M’ versus ‘Row F’ in a concert hall.


I don’t want any changes to soundsignature, i think different pads will do that also?


----------



## tkemp5513 (Dec 18, 2022)

Ilomaenkimi said:


> I don’t want any changes to soundsignature, i think different pads will do that also?


1000's will have significantly less bass than your hemps. And as far as trying G pads, I put them on my 225x's and boom bigger soundstage but the midrange became almost unlistenable. Same goes for F pads on 1000x they are unlistenable really, dark and bulbous sounding.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

tkemp5513 said:


> 1000's will have significantly less bass than your hemps. And as far as trying G pads, I put them on my 225x's and boom bigger soundstage but the midrange became almost unlistenable. Same goes for F pads on 1000x they are unlistenable really, dark and bulbous sounding.


Maybe i just forget others ja keep listening my Hemps.
There's really no bigger faults at Hemps, it's just that "if a little better"-thinking.😁


----------



## ESL-1

subha033 said:


> Got it. Those are beautiful headphones though. I have been looking for some Grado headphones that will complement my SR225e and Hemp. The options that I am considering are RS2e, PS500e, GH2, GH4, RS2X, and RS1X. Do you have any recommendations if I want to get one of those?


The RS1x is very good, requires a good amount of break in.  I wouldn’t be without my PS500e and the GH2.


Ilomaenkimi said:


> How about GS1000e? Or GS2000e? I’m thinking one of those with my Hemps.
> Bigger soundstage than Hemps is maybe only thing i’m after.


if it fits I think you should check out the new GS1000x, excellent, better to my ear.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

subha033 said:


> Is that a crack on one of the Cocobolo wood cups of the GH2? Do you find that to be a problem in general with the Cocobolo headphones/instruments?



It suggests that the wood was not dried properly before machining.


----------



## subha033

ESL-1 said:


> The RS1x is very good, requires a good amount of break in.  I wouldn’t be without my PS500e and the GH2.
> 
> if it fits I think you should check out the new GS1000x, excellent, better to my ear.


@ESL-1 which one do you prefer among PS500e and GH2? Do they have just different tuning or one is technically superior than the other?


----------



## TooFrank

clundbe1 said:


> Hi. I have a pair of GS 2000e for sale in the classified. Really good phones, but the LA versions are taking my time over these.


Sorry for my ignorance but what is LA versions?


----------



## TooFrank

jonathan c said:


> I have not heard those. 🤷🏻‍♂️ Have you tried Hemp with G-cushions? That will expand the soundstage; the bass ‘impact’ may be lower. Think ‘Row M’ versus ‘Row F’ in a concert hall.


Agree. I have the GH2, RS1X, Hemp and GS2000e and the latter will not provide more bass. To my ears, the hemp is the "bassiest", the GH2 have bass and adds more details and sound stage, the RS1x is just more detailed in every aspect. The GS200e is wonderful for acoustics, but tends to lack some umpf. As @jonathan c suggests, try playing with the pads.


----------



## subha033

TooFrank said:


> Agree. I have the GH2, RS1X, Hemp and GS2000e and the latter will not provide more bass. To my ears, the hemp is the "bassiest", the GH2 have bass and adds more details and sound stage, the RS1x is just more detailed in every aspect. The GS200e is wonderful for acoustics, but tends to lack some umpf. As @jonathan c suggests, try playing with the pads.


So, you would take RS1X over GH2 in terms of technical capabilities?


----------



## ESL-1

subha033 said:


> @ESL-1 which one do you prefer among PS500e and GH2? Do they have just different tuning or one is technically superior than the other?


Tough call on those two.  In my opinion the original PS500 & then the PS500e (I had both) was Grado’s first model that took a slight departure from the typical Grado SQ.  I found it to be a tight controlled sound with a treble that was a little calmer than the norm.  Now that the PS series is gone (at least for now) it could be just the ticket depending on your exposure to other models.

As the first Grado Heritage limited edition the GH1 was very popular.  A lot of prototype and comparison work with the GH2 was done.  After a lot of time of doing this the production GH2 with the beautiful Cocobolo wood and and fuller more impactful bass was introduced.  I did my own comparisons once they were launched and feel that if I could only own one of those three choices I would choose the GH2 as the slightly better allrounder with an especially open sound with is a big desire for me.

Last statement:  no loser here, listener impressions rule.  The fun is in the journey so much of the time.

Good luck and enjoy the task, don’t make it work, answers will come especially if you’re able to get some listening in.  Keep in mind, if you ever shifted neither model would not be a tough sale to make because of the demand.  You can always experiment and eventually move on.

Well, I hope I was not long winded and that you found some good points for 
your decision making.

Enjoy

PS. The PS500/e is slighty heavier but not to any point of problem.


----------



## jonathan c

ESL-1 said:


> Tough call on those two.  In my opinion the original PS500 & then the PS500e (I had both) was Grado’s first model that took a slight departure from the typical Grado SQ.  I found it to be a tight controlled sound with a treble that was a little calmer than the norm.  Now that the PS series is gone (at least for now) it could be just the ticket depending on your exposure to other models.
> 
> As the first Grado Heritage limited edition the GH1 was very popular.  A lot of prototype and comparison work with the GH2 was done.  After a lot of time of doing this the production GH2 with the beautiful Cocobolo wood and and fuller more impactful bass was introduced.  I did my own comparisons once they were launched and feel that if I could only own one of those three choices I would choose the GH2 as the slightly better allrounder with an especially open sound with is a big desire for me.
> 
> ...


Give this fellow a PhD in Gradology !!! 👍 🤣


----------



## subha033

ESL-1 said:


> Tough call on those two.  In my opinion the original PS500 & then the PS500e (I had both) was Grado’s first model that took a slight departure from the typical Grado SQ.  I found it to be a tight controlled sound with a treble that was a little calmer than the norm.  Now that the PS series is gone (at least for now) it could be just the ticket depending on your exposure to other models.
> 
> As the first Grado Heritage limited edition the GH1 was very popular.  A lot of prototype and comparison work with the GH2 was done.  After a lot of time of doing this the production GH2 with the beautiful Cocobolo wood and and fuller more impactful bass was introduced.  I did my own comparisons once they were launched and feel that if I could only own one of those three choices I would choose the GH2 as the slightly better allrounder with an especially open sound with is a big desire for me.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much @ESL-1 , this was really helpful.


----------



## jonathan c

One of the pinnacles of Grado achievement: 


….absolutely colossal in sound with this:


----------



## tkemp5513

I think I know why they're so good... *glues buttons to GS1000x*


----------



## jonathan c

tkemp5513 said:


> I think I know why they're so good... *glues buttons to GS1000x*


🤣🤣


----------



## TooFrank

subha033 said:


> So, you would take RS1X over GH2 in terms of technical capabilities?


If had only one choice, I'd probably would take the RS1X because of the tech. better performance. Having said that, I really love my GH2, they sound a bit more rounded and warm. However, it may be difficult to find these beauties difficult to buy as they were a limited edition.


----------



## subha033

TooFrank said:


> If had only one choice, I'd probably would take the RS1X because of the tech. better performance. Having said that, I really love my GH2, they sound a bit more rounded and warm. However, it may be difficult to find these beauties difficult to buy as they were a limited edition.


Thank you @TooFrank 
So, from the perspective of technical abilities RS1X>GH2>Hemp?


----------



## Luckyleo

Listening to Naim Jazz Radio Stream (Via Roon Radio) with the Bifrost 2/64 + Feliks Audio Espressivio (OTC Tube Amp) and RS1x with the F pads.  Just a special moment.  Very  uplifting and enjoyable!  Just saying 

Leo


----------



## ESL-1

TooFrank said:


> If had only one choice, I'd probably would take the RS1X because of the tech. better performance. Having said that, I really love my GH2, they sound a bit more rounded and warm. However, it may be difficult to find these beauties difficult to buy as they were a limited edition.


There is a GH2 in the classified, helping a buddy find homes for his stuff.


----------



## jonathan c

subha033 said:


> So, you would take RS1X over GH2 in terms of technical capabilities?


Literally, yes. Now, ask yourself: “Do I listen to music via headphones to be impressed or to be _moved?_”. [Technical capability does not ensure musical fluency.]


----------



## jonathan c

This…. 

plus this…. 

playing this…. 

equals 🎼🤪🎶


----------



## subha033

jonathan c said:


> Literally, yes. Now, ask yourself: “Do I listen to music via headphones to be impressed or to be _moved?_”. [Technical capability does not ensure musical fluency.]


To be moved 
That was such a nice way of describing the sound, thank you @jonathan c


----------



## jonathan c

subha033 said:


> To be moved
> That was such a nice way of describing the sound, thank you @jonathan c


Thank you…I was just really thinking aloud as to why I don headphones…🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Plautus001

We went to see Jann Arden live in a smaller layout at the Pacific Coliseum... very good live sound (not blaring loud).

I closed my eyes and thought to myself, "narrow soundstage" lol. The depth and placement was great though 👌. 

I listened to the RS2X a little bit before going to bed (they have been playing almost 24/7 since the 15th) and thought, "this is a lot like the concert for placement, depth, and timbre"


----------



## jonathan c

Plautus001 said:


> We went to see Jann Arden live in a smaller layout at the Pacific Coliseum... very good live sound (not blaring loud).
> 
> I closed my eyes and thought to myself, "narrow soundstage" lol. The depth and placement was great though 👌.
> 
> I listened to the RS2X a little bit before going to bed (they have been playing almost 24/7 since the 15th) and thought, "this is a lot like the concert for placement, depth, and timbre"


That is a great tribute to the RS-2x !  Sensible comments based on _real_ observations say it all…☑️


----------



## David222

jonathan c said:


> This…. plus this…. playing this…. equals 🎼🤪🎶





Perfection! Stunning!


----------



## ESL-1

jonathan c said:


> This…. plus this…. playing this…. equals 🎼🤪🎶


To serve the music…..


----------



## rocketron

jonathan c said:


> Literally, yes. Now, ask yourself: “Do I listen to music via headphones to be impressed or to be _moved?_”. [Technical capability does not ensure musical fluency.]


So very true.👍


----------



## Stevko

perfect outputimpedance for grado?

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/forum/index.php?threads/rega-io-review-stereo-amplifier.27705/


----------



## Pansbjorne

Any Grado DIY-ers out here know which cable goes to which end? I'm assuming the yellow marked ones go on the positive/red end on the drivers, but not sure.


----------



## TooFrank

subha033 said:


> Thank you @TooFrank
> So, from the perspective of technical abilities RS1X>GH2>Hemp?


Yes - to my ears (important) this would be my ranking...


----------



## gimmeheadroom (Dec 21, 2022)

Stevko said:


> perfect outputimpedance for grado?
> 
> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/forum/index.php?threads/rega-io-review-stereo-amplifier.27705/



No, the general rule is 1/10th the load impedance. Anyway, that site is- I think I'm gonna, I think I'm gonna, arrghargargagrgragh

"Cleanup on aisle 4!"

edited: LOL, @jonathan c refused to Like this post 

I must be doing something right lately!


----------



## jonathan c

gimmeheadroom said:


> No, the general rule is 1/10th the load impedance. Anyway, that site is- I think I'm gonna, I think I'm gonna, arrghargargagrgragh
> 
> "Cleanup on post #57,921…..🤢🤮….”


FTFY…[Reg. TM; © bcowen: 2021.]


----------



## Stevko (Dec 20, 2022)

gimmeheadroom said:


> No, the general rule is 1/10th the load impedance. Anyway, that site is- I think I'm gonna, I think I'm gonna, arrghargargagrgragh
> 
> "Cleanup on aisle 4!"


General rule. But not for Grado.
Many says Grado works Great with high impedance and OTL


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Stevko said:


> General rule. But not for Grado.
> Many says Grado works Great high impedance and OTL


----------



## Luckyleo

Stevko said:


> General rule. But not for Grado.
> Many says Grado works Great with high impedance and OTL


me.....

Leo


----------



## Plautus001 (Dec 20, 2022)

Stevko said:


> General rule. But not for Grado.
> Many says Grado works Great with high impedance and OTL


They mean OTL works despite being high impedance... I enjoy the GS1000 with my Darkvoice amp (haven't tried RS2X yet), but not my SR325X or SR60E.

The high impedance adds warmth and bass, but can limit accuracy and attack, etc.

gimmeheadroom is correct, but what you enjoy is up to you.


----------



## David222

The Hemps continue to impress.  They punch way above their price point.  IMHO, the resolution, separation and timbre are excellent.


----------



## subha033

David222 said:


> The Hemps continue to impress.  They punch way above their price point.  IMHO, the resolution, separation and timbre are excellent.


Very nice, @David222 did you try other Grados with WA6? the image shows a different cable (newer braided cable) connected to the amp than the one on your Hemp.


----------



## David222

subha033 said:


> Very nice, @David222 did you try other Grados with WA6? the image shows a different cable (newer braided cable) connected to the amp than the one on your Hemp.



Good eye!  

*1) *Yes, the WA6 has tremendous synergy with Grados.  I have experimented with RS1x and also PS500e as well.  The RS1x does have just a bit more resolution (vs. Hemp), but on the flip side, they can be very unforgiving and to my ear even a bit fatiguing after a longer listening session.  The PS500e is a different beast, I find them to be more pulled back, almost similar to a Senn HD650 - still full bodied but a little colder (if that makes any sense).  The Hemps just have a special place for me - they really kill it.  I have a pair of GS3000e enroute end of this week - will be interesting to see how they play into this mix. 

*2)* The cable you see is just an extension - my arm chair is about 10 feet from my media unit (across the room).  That is why my Hemps have their stock cable (of course) and you see the different braided cable into the WA6 (the extension).


----------



## Ilomaenkimi (Dec 21, 2022)

David222 said:


> The Hemps continue to impress.  They punch way above their price point.  IMHO, the resolution, separation and timbre are excellent.


Which all aspects of the sound are affected by those pads? And link for those pads? For my ears Hemp with the original pads is perfect, but you can always try others too.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi (Dec 21, 2022)

As a side note:
Based on my own experiences, RME's crossfeed-function it is not suitable for Hemps.
With Focal Stellia SPL Phonitor XE's Matrix was really good.

Maybe SPL has better crossfeed function than RME, or Hemps just doesn't work good with crossfeed.

EDIT: Btw, have you seen this? As a warning, there is a lot of bad language in it, but for good reason! 
Listen what he says about soundquality, I have nothing to add.


----------



## Delmonaco

David222 said:


> *2)* The cable you see is just an extension - my arm chair is about 10 feet from my media unit (across the room).  That is why my Hemps have their stock cable (of course) and you see the different braided cable into the WA6 (the extension).



Just realize now that they made the a X-series extension cable, a braided one. Need heavely!


----------



## David222 (Dec 21, 2022)

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Which all aspects of the sound are affected by those pads? And link for those pads? For my ears Hemp with the original pads is perfect, but you can always try others too.



I like how sensei @jonathan c wonderfully describes the pad experience here      Post #55,185 of 57,932    

Personally, I gravitate towards the "G"s more often for the bigger sound stage -  at concerts I look for tickets in row "AA" of the Mezzanine 

purchase my pads here --> TTVJ Deluxe Flats


----------



## subha033

Did anybody get a chance to compare Meze 109 pro with Grado RS1X/RS2X/Hemp/GH2 ?
If so, I would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi (Dec 22, 2022)

Just made the conclusion that Grados(Hemp at least), takes an advantage of huge power.
I used about month low power-setting(87mW 33ohm). With high power(1.5W 33ohm) today…i’m just like WHOA!  

Best headphone that i've had just got even better.


----------



## domiji

A new Grado toy is in the house


----------



## carboncopy

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Just made the conclusion that Grados(Hemp at least), takes an advantage of huge power.
> I used about month low power-setting(87mW 33ohm). With high power(1.5W 33ohm) today…i’m just like WHOA!
> 
> Best headphone that i've had just got even better.


The best I heard my Hemps were with the Pathos InPol Ear (altough with a small hisss) and the Enleum 23R (but only with the Trafomatic Head 2 as a preamp). Both are very powerful headphone amps (capable of driving speakers) and they just pushed the Hemps to high heavens. The bass became just energy floating around. To my ears that can really responds to power.


----------



## rasmushorn

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Just made the conclusion that Grados(Hemp at least), takes an advantage of huge power.
> I used about month low power-setting(87mW 33ohm). With high power(1.5W 33ohm) today…i’m just like WHOA!
> 
> Best headphone that i've had just got even better.


Even though Ohm’s law never change, its effect on different headphone drivers and how they sound combined with different loads is often difficult or impossible to predict.


----------



## emorrison33

domiji said:


> A new Grado toy is in the house


Enjoy! They are an excellent headphones.


----------



## jonathan c

‘Tis the season …. 🎵 “deck the skull with sounds of Grado, fa-la-la-la-la …” 🎼


----------



## tkemp5513

jonathan c said:


> ‘Tis the season …. 🎵 “deck the skull with sounds of Grado, fa-la-la-la-la …” 🎼


You know, this year my Christmas list to Santa included "Jonathan's amp collection'. I don't know if he's going to buy them all new, or if he's going to snag all yours and bring them to me. Just a heads up!


----------



## jonathan c

tkemp5513 said:


> You know, this year my Christmas list to Santa included "Jonathan's amp collection'. I don't know if he's going to buy them all new, or if he's going to snag all yours and bring them to me. Just a heads up!


I’ll leave a land-mine by the hearth 🎅💣💥…🤣


----------



## ESL-1

jonathan c said:


> I’ll leave a land-mine by the hearth 🎅💣💥…🤣


Or 


tkemp5513 said:


> You know, this year my Christmas list to Santa included "Jonathan's amp collection'. I don't know if he's going to buy them all new, or if he's going to snag all yours and bring them to me. Just a heads up!



“The Holy Handgrenade from Antioch”

I am sure you know of what I speak of….


----------



## ESL-1 (Dec 22, 2022)

ESL-1 said:


> I guess aiming slightly lower on my wish list helped.





ESL-1 said:


> Today  I received a GS3000x as an early Christmas 🎁 gift.  Yousa!


----------



## Plautus001 (Dec 22, 2022)

Quick update...

The RS2X sound great with the music of  Fred Neil's 🎶 🎵


----------



## ESL-1

Plautus001 said:


> Quick update...
> 
> The RS2X sound great with Fred Neil


Will Mr. Neil be giving them back?


----------



## Luckyleo

Congratulations!  Hope you enjoy them as much as me!

Leo


----------



## David222

Beautiful!  Congrats on the new 3000x

Let us know your thoughts


----------



## jonathan c

Plautus001 said:


> Quick update...
> 
> The RS2X sound great with the music of  Fred Neil's 🎶 🎵


…. and sound crappy (as it should) with the music of Captain & Tennille…. 👍😆.


----------



## jonathan c

My my! …. Hemp does ‘_sashay’_ with ‘_cachet’ _when amped in a good way …. 😳😏:


----------



## PANURUS (Dec 23, 2022)

I love the PS2000e. I use it with my Chord Dave but I use the PS500e with the Chord Hugo2, Mojo and Mojo2 when i am not at home.

After some month the cable of the PS500e was broken and , i had changed the cable of my PS500e with a PS2000e cable ( 12 conductors)
The main benefit was more dynamic and better bass. So I name it PS500e12c.
After, i change for the G-cushion and the space was bigger.

I have listen to the RS1X and i like the better open space than PS500e12c but after 300 hours, i always dislike the treble.

So I buy a second PS500e, maybe the last one in Belgium, with the idee to place on it,, the same 12 conductors cable like the GS3000X.
The importator makes a mistake and places on my second PS500e, à RS1X cable. 8 conductors. So i name it PS500x.
The cost was 100 Euro.

My first impression after 30 hours of burning the cable:
The signature sonore of the PS500x is not changed but the PS500e12c is more flat. Less depth.
A big difference is on the chords( guitare and piano), the vibrations are more precise and audible for more time.
The voices are more detailed. No sibilance on soprano and the male voice are very strong in bass.
The sound is more relaxed. I had never been tired with a PS500e but now i listen in a space of peace.
AND, the space is open like the RS1X or the PS500e12c with G cushions.
I find that my PS500X goes in the direction of my PS2000e.
I did not thinking that the PS500x improves that munch.

I am very glad and if you regret that Grado does not build one PS500X, maybe this way is for you.
For 100 Euro, I listen a new headphones that i should paid 1000 Euro, if Grado had done the job.

Next step: i will change the cable of my PS500e12c for the one of the GS3000x.
and maybe i will do the same with my PS2000e.


----------



## PANURUS (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## SkyZippr

My finding is that the Geekria G pads works the best when they are tilted to fit my head shape, along with a higher clamping force to prevent bass escaping. I find this more comfortable than flipping the F pads, and the change in sound signature is negligible to me when the pads are adjusted right.


----------



## Luckyleo

In addition to the RS1x that I've had for a bit, I've had the RS1e for 5-6 years.  I purchased it new from Moon Audio and I had them perform a removable cable mod.  Been using the Silver Dragon cable with it ever since.  Forgetting the sound (sound is  great by the way!) the cable is not very ergonomic.  Very stiff and brittle.  I don't like that aspect at all..... I previously purchased a Custom Cans UK cable for my HD 6xx (based on @jonathan c ) and love it!  I realized that my RS1e replaceable cable mod allows me to use any HD800 compatible cable.  Custom Cans UK order placed and waiting expectantly for it to arrive   

Leo


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


> My my! …. Hemp does ‘_sashay’_ with ‘_cachet’ _when amped in a good way …. 😳😏:


My Hemps didn't sell, as I was trying to include several extra pads. I think I will put them back into rotation. Still debating on the Dekoni pads, but Man, they are expensive! To Canada, the fenestrated Grado's and the fenestrated Focals are $240US, so more than $300.00Cdn.


----------



## jonathan c

Shane D said:


> My Hemps didn't sell, as I was trying to include several extra pads. I think I will put them back into rotation. Still debating on the Dekoni pads, but Man, they are expensive! To Canada, the fenestrated Grado's and the fenestrated Focals are $240US, so more than $300.00Cdn.


Have you used the F-cushions, specifically from TTVJ ?


----------



## dpump

For some reason, everytime I see Hemp phones I think of Ikea furniture. Am I the only one?


----------



## Dramlin

I'm hoping someone can give me a recommendation for a _new _Grado. The main thing I'm looking for is that Grado house sound and very musical. I'd like to be moved to tears by Yanni, or put into a trance by a legendary singer. Ok, maybe neither of those will actually happen, but I'm looking for an emotional headphone, it doesn't have to be super technical. Top end of the budget is $750, but if there's a cheaper Grado that can bring proper emotion that's even better.

My first audiophile headphone was a Grado SR60, and then later on I had multiple SR80's. I really liked the sound except for the non-existent bass. All of them broke over time, usually due to a channel failure due to the attached cable having a soldering joint come loose. Looking to buy brand new (so no discontinued models) since every Grado I've ever had has broken over time.

I tried to do some research before coming here for help. I checked the awesome Grado comparison thread , but just about every model there is now discontinued. That RS2E was looking pretty good, but not sure if the newer RS2X is up to the same level. I've also looked extensively into the Hemp, just not sure if that Grado house sound that I loved from the SR80's is still there.


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


> Have you used the F-cushions, specifically from TTVJ ?


No. I have only used stock pads, G-Cush pads, Shipibo pads and Beautiful Audio pads.
I don't think I have used my knock off G-cush pads yet.


----------



## TooFrank

Shane D said:


> No. I have only used stock pads, G-Cush pads, Shipibo pads and Beautiful Audio pads.
> I don't think I have used my knock off G-cush pads yet.


But do try the F-pads (TTVJ deluxe) - particularly for the Hemps, they really add something special - at least to my ears


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

This Man Has Too Many Grados: An Ongoing Series

Episode GH1 

These are my Grado GH1. If you dont know the backstory of how the GH1 came to be, please go to the Grado website and read up. It's a cool story, and so emblematic of what Grado is about. 

I've had these for at least a year, and I think I got them from another Head Fi-er. I dont get them out much because I want to keep them nice, but they do make for a nice treat. Also because I have too many Grados. 

How do they sound you ask ? Very very good. A lot like my Alessandro MS Pro, so I suspect they're based on the RS1 model of that time (RS1i or e, not sure). For pure sonic awesomeness the GH4 are my favorite of the GH line, and for pure aesthetic awesomeness the GH2, but these OG GH are the first ones I would grab in a fire. 

Here they are after having drained my AK Jr of its life essence. I didn't set out to run it completely dry like that, but I didn't want to stop 😁

If you come across a set of these GET THEM. They are worth the price. And also take care of them, as they are a link to Grado history. Its best to have another set or two or six for more routine uses and save these for that special album on a special day. Whichever Winter Solstice Adjacent Holiday you might be celebrating, hope its a good one.


----------



## subha033

Joaquin Dinero said:


> This Man Has Too Many Grados: An Ongoing Series
> 
> Episode GH1
> 
> ...


This is great. So, @Joaquin Dinero you put GH4 above GH2 is terms sound quality. May I know what are aspects that you observe the GH4 to exceed  the GH2 at? I’m asking this as I never got to try either of those.


----------



## subha033

Gippy said:


> Here's my Grado @ Toronto AudioFest review, and the aftermath! I got to listen to every x-series model minus the SR125x. This is a very long post, so get ready!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Gippy did you get to try a GH2 and compare it with GH4?


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

subha033 said:


> This is great. So, @Joaquin Dinero you put GH4 above GH2 is terms sound quality. May I know what are aspects that you observe the GH4 to exceed  the GH2 at? I’m asking this as I never got to try either of those.


Well for starters, the difference is very slight IMHO. Like if the GH4 is a 10, the GH2 is 9.85. The GH4 seems a little more balanced and neutral-y to me, which is my preference. The GH2 as I recall was a little brighter. Kind of like as if GH4 was an x series and the GH2  was an i series. Its also been some time since I had the GH2 out in the Gradotation*, so I should revisit them. 

* thats the "Grado rotation" naturally 😊


----------



## subha033

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Well for starters, the difference is very slight IMHO. Like if the GH4 is a 10, the GH2 is 9.85. The GH4 seems a little more balanced and neutral-y to me, which is my preference. The GH2 as I recall was a little brighter. Kind of like as if GH4 was an x series and the GH2  was an i series. Its also been some time since I had the GH2 out in the Gradotation*, so I should revisit them.
> 
> * thats the "Grado rotation" naturally 😊


thank you, I see you also own the Hemp. How would you rate Hemp in that scale?


----------



## UntilThen

Everytime I take Grado out of the box, I would ask myself, 'Why do you keep it in the box?' It always surprised me at how good it sound.

Have a Merry Grado Christmas all.


----------



## Plautus001

Started the year with one pair of Grado, now I have 4 

Each one does something different which i enjoy and it is quite interesting to read how the impressions of others vary.

There really is no absolute right or wrong when it comes to how we listen, but Grados do seem to vary the most subjectively for listeners.

I am thankful for this community and I hope everyone has a safe and happy Holiday Season.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

subha033 said:


> thank you, I see you also own the Hemp. How would you rate Hemp in that scale?


 Hemp is more similar to the GH4,  with the warmer, more balanced x series type sound. Its like they're the same type of beer, but the GH4 is a slightly better version of it. 

GH2 is a little different, purposefully. Its a Porter, where the other two are Stouts. It's just as close to its target as GH4. I just prefer Stouts. If that makes sense?


----------



## Plautus001

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Hemp is more similar to the GH4,  with the warmer, more balanced x series type sound. Its like they're the same type of beer, but the GH4 is a slightly better version of it.
> 
> GH2 is a little different, purposefully. Its a Porter, where the other two are Stouts. It's just as close to its target as GH4. I just prefer Stouts. If that makes sense?


Guinness or Murphy's? 

I love Guinness, but I prefer Murphy's if I can find it.


----------



## subha033

@TooFrank how do you think GS2000e, Hemp and GH2 compare with respective best pad combination? I am currently looking for a Grado within $1k to complement my Hemp.


----------



## Roasty

definitely my favourite Grado.. strings/guitar, drums, and vocals sound great on this model! and am very impressed (and surprised) with the staging and width it delivers. 

can I get some recommendations for alternative pads? they stock pads feel a bit scratchy on my face/ears after a while.


----------



## Shane D

Roasty said:


> definitely my favourite Grado.. strings/guitar, drums, and vocals sound great on this model! and am very impressed (and surprised) with the staging and width it delivers.
> 
> can I get some recommendations for alternative pads? they stock pads feel a bit scratchy on my face/ears after a while.


Beautiful!


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Plautus001 said:


> Guinness or Murphy's?
> 
> I love Guinness, but I prefer Murphy's if I can find it.


Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout is my #1 
I do still enjoy a Guinness; but kind of a "been there done that" 
Haven't had a Murphy's in a long time, also hard to find where I am. 

There are some terrific stouts by local (to me) breweries: Founders Breakfast Stout; Bells Expedition Stout.


----------



## Plautus001 (Dec 24, 2022)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout is my #1
> I do still enjoy a Guinness; but kind of a "been there done that"
> Haven't had a Murphy's in a long time, also hard to find where I am.
> 
> There are some terrific stouts by local (to me) breweries: Founders Breakfast Stout; Bells Expedition Stout.


I only like other Stouts via draft... some that I have enjoyed via draft are not as good from a bottle or can.


----------



## dpump

Roasty said:


> definitely my favourite Grado.. strings/guitar, drums, and vocals sound great on this model! and am very impressed (and surprised) with the staging and width it delivers.
> 
> can I get some recommendations for alternative pads? they stock pads feel a bit scratchy on my face/ears after a while.


For pads, try the Dekoni custom velour. $49.99 on Amazon. You will get more and deeper bass, better highs, and more clarity. A pretty big change from the stock pads. Nothing to lose buying from Amazon as you can return if not satisfied.


----------



## Zachik

Plautus001 said:


> Started the year with one pair of Grado, now I have 4


So you bought 3 Grados in an entire year? Slacker!


----------



## Roasty (Dec 24, 2022)

dpump said:


> For pads, try the Dekoni custom velour. $49.99 on Amazon. You will get more and deeper bass, better highs, and more clarity. A pretty big change from the stock pads. Nothing to lose buying from Amazon as you can return if not satisfied.



Thanks man! was checking out the Dekoni site and there are custom velour and custom fenestrated velour. Will do some more reading up.

*edit decided to go with the velour over the fenestrated velour.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

If i want at least same level of lower bass and slighly bigger soundstage which models are way to go from Hemps?
New x-series GS1000x or GS2000x?
Hemp has just right soundsignature and airiness for my ears. If there’s something with yet bigger soundstage that could be interesting.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Ilomaenkimi said:


> If i want at least same level of lower bass and slighly bigger soundstage which models are way to go from Hemps?
> New x-series GS1000x or GS2000x?
> Hemp has just right soundsignature and airiness for my ears. If there’s something with yet bigger soundstage that could be interesting.


I don't know. But if you can, listen to a pair of HD 800s or HD 800 Ss.


----------



## rocketron

He could have the best of both worlds?
Build a SennsGrado.
These were very popular a few years ago.
Take the drivers from Sennheiser PX100 and install them in aftermarket Grado wooden cups.
You win by having better sound than most Grados??
Better looks than most Sennheiser???
Don’t knock them until you have tried them.

I own or have owned several Grado and Sennheiser headphones.
At the moment listening to a pair of wooden GS3000e cups with Alessandro driver’s balanced from  the Xlr outputs of a Chord TT2.
What do they sound like?
Fantastic.
It’s almost like the hand of God has reached down and slapped the arse of the drivers.
What does that amount of power bring to a Grado?
Grip, authority, space complete control.
Effortless.
If I switch using the same amp to Sennheiser HD800S do I dislike the sound?
No both are very enjoyable just different enough to have both.

The one thing I like about Sennheiser and most Grado headphones is the lack of weight on my head.
I don’t want to feel like I’m wearing a crash helmet.
Yes the Grado cables bug the life out of me that’s why I change them.

My Rose wood cup Grados with a 4.4mm cable weighs next to nothing and are perfect for walking around the house.
The other advantages are that they can be driven from anything from an Apple dongle right up to desktop amps.
They only get better with better amplification.

I have tried many other manufacturers headphones and keep coming back to Grado and Sennheiser.

I would never dream of knocking other makes.
In fact I applaud them for keep trying to better my favourites.😀.

Sorry for my ramblings and hope you all enjoy your Grados or Senns .

Happy listening .


----------



## gimmeheadroom

^ hilarious. Indeed, I have an original pair of PX 100s from around 20 years ago. I'm dreading the day the wiring fails, it looks like it would be major surgery. They sound great for a cheap, comfortable pair of headphones.


----------



## rocketron

gimmeheadroom said:


> ^ hilarious. Indeed, I have an original pair of PX 100s from around 20 years ago. I'm dreading the day the wiring fails, it looks like it would be major surgery. They sound great for a cheap, comfortable pair of headphones.








The king is dead long live king😂😂.

Those are the better drivers.
They used copper in the windings.
The PX100ii used something else or a mixed copper.
The results were the OG is a warmer sound signature.
Have a look on line for tutorials of the Senns Grado.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

rocketron said:


> The king is dead long live king😂😂.
> 
> Those are the better drivers.
> They used copper in the windings.
> ...


Awesome rig! Even the official early Sennheiser earpad colors!


----------



## MisterMudd

OK, was looking to spend some Xmas money and decided to stick my toe in the Grado waters with the Sr80x. Inbound. I am a huge rock fan and over the decades kept hearing about the synergies. Currently have both planar and DD. What to expect? Thanks.


----------



## rocketron

gimmeheadroom said:


> Awesome rig! Even the official early Sennheiser earpad colors!



Thank you.
They’re Sennheiser HD414 pads.
Cheaper than Grado stock pads and fit smaller Grado models.
You can also dye them black if you like.
Never bothered me looking like some type of bee headphone.


----------



## UntilThen

Have you seen my GraSennHi ?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

The tan leather on the GH is beautiful!


----------



## rocketron

UntilThen said:


> Have you seen my GraSennHi ?



😂😂😂

Lovely.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

MisterMudd said:


> OK, was looking to spend some Xmas money and decided to stick my toe in the Grado waters with the Sr80x. Inbound. I am a huge rock fan and over the decades kept hearing about the synergies. Currently have both planar and DD. What to expect? Thanks.


You'll almost certainly like them. Howling rock vocals and ripping guitar solos are Grado's specialty. It's also nice to have some method of bass boosting available with your Grados.


----------



## MisterMudd

Joaquin Dinero said:


> You'll almost certainly like them. Howling rock vocals and ripping guitar solos are Grado's specialty. It's also nice to have some method of bass boosting available with your Grados.


Thanks. Should land on Wednesday. I have a complete Schiit stack with Loki Mini + and an Ifi Zen dac with bass boost. Can't wait!


----------



## UntilThen

I had planned on listening to music over Christmas with Susvara > Odyssey > Yggdrasil but instead the Grado GH1 has remain on my head right through Christmas Eve, Christmas day and Boxing day. What is happening? GH1 out of Odyssey is intoxicating. A powerful tube amp does amazing things with a Grado is my conclusion.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/post-17210724
To Gippy who wrote this, thank you. Gives me an insight into the various Grados. Now I have my sight on another Grado for 2023 - Abyss 1266 TC all forgotten.  The question is whether it is a Hemp, RS1X, RS2X or a GH4. Perhaps I should head into Minidisc for an audition.


----------



## Plautus001

Listening to the RS2x for the first time on my Darkvoice, intoxicating indeed.


----------



## ESL-1

Ilomaenkimi said:


> If i want at least same level of lower bass and slighly bigger soundstage which models are way to go from Hemps?
> New x-series GS1000x or GS2000x?
> Hemp has just right soundsignature and airiness for my ears. If there’s something with yet bigger soundstage that could be interesting.


I am supposing you mean the GS3000x Flagship and the GS1000x.  

I wouldn’t expect a GS2000x being planned, my thought the above two cover their ground so well.

I recently received an early Christmas gift, a pair of GS3000x, nice Santy.
Not my first time listening at home, had a loaner for 3 days.  Will eventually compare to my GS3000e but I am already confident on the results.

Fun way to start a year.  Should anyone be making it to CanJamNYC I should be spending time in the Eksonic Electrostatic amp booth, would be great to say hi.

Joe G


----------



## Strat1117

ESL-1 said:


> I am supposing you mean the GS3000x Flagship and the GS1000x.
> 
> I wouldn’t expect a GS2000x being planned, my thought the above two cover their ground so well.
> 
> ...


Beautiful to look at. If they sound half as good as they look I’m sure they will give you much pleasure. Nice Santy indeed!


----------



## joseph69

UntilThen said:


> A powerful tube amp does amazing things with a Grado is my conclusion.


Couldn't agree more.
The GH1 out of my WA33 is exceptional.


----------



## jonathan c

In these winter months, with heating going,  do not forget conditioning of your wooden Grados…


----------



## UntilThen

That Hemp is very beautiful.


----------



## jonathan c

UntilThen said:


> That Hemp is very beautiful.


Thank you. It is definitely enjoyable to listen with. Airy, spacious, wondrous soundstage. Jaunty!


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

Stevko said:


> Many Grado fans like Hifiman,beyerdynamic DT.
> A member in this forum own Grado and meze 99.  How is that possible. The 99 are so bassy.


I’m searching closed backs with my Hemps. I have had Beyerdynamics, not my kind of sound.
I’m thinking to try Meze 99, i have eq on my amp so maybe i can do something to that bass🤔

I need closed backs with good isolation(both ways, in and out), and Meze is pretty cheap and looks so good. 🤗
And i have read that soundstage is ok for closed back?


----------



## Stevko (Dec 27, 2022)

Ilomaenkimi said:


> I’m searching closed backs with my Hemps. I have had Beyerdynamics, not my kind of sound.
> I’m thinking to try Meze 99, i have eq on my amp so maybe i can do something to that bass🤔
> 
> I need closed backs with good isolation(both ways, in and out), and Meze is pretty cheap and looks so good. 🤗
> And i have read that soundstage is ok for closed back?


If you don’t like 1770. And need closed back.what about focal? But remember, only Grado offer the magic Grado sound . Meze 99 is really dark.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi (Dec 27, 2022)

Stevko said:


> If you don’t like 1770. And need closed back.what about focal? But remember only Grado offer the magic Grado sound . Meze 99 is really dark.


I know that i don't get Grado sound from anything else than Grados. 
I have had Stellias and Elegias , not my cup of tea either.
Stellias were pretty good, though. But something was missing.

Edit: If Meze is really dark mayde eq helps that too? If they are comfy and have good soundstage.
Price is relevant here too.


----------



## funkymartyn

Ilomaenkimi said:


> I know that i don't get Grado sound from anything else than Grados. ￼
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## funkymartyn

Don't know what's happened there but looks like my reply as spread out ?


----------



## Stevko

funkymartyn said:


> Don't know what's happened there but looks like my reply as spread out ?


yeaa.a little bit  what about Grado closed back ? Hard to find used


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

How about Grado IEM's?


----------



## rocketron

Ilomaenkimi said:


> How about Grado IEM's?



The Grado GR10E is a lovely iem.
Warm sounding with a nice bass .
Make sure to look for the latest one.
There is a small port just by the cable entry on the shell.
The copper ring is more of a golden colour.
The driver used is from the  Ortofon EQ—7.

If you want a better iem look out for the Ortofon Eq-8.
Still to this day my favourite sounding iem.
The cable is a pain .
More meant for sitting still than walking around.
Amp the Eq-8 well and you won’t be walking your be stuck in awe .😂😂

Grado GR10E is a very good small iem.
The tips on the Grado and Ortofon are the same.
Very comfortable.
Grado GR10E = RS1
Ortofon EQ-8 = HD800s


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

Is there big difference between gr10e and gr8e?


----------



## rocketron (Dec 27, 2022)

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Is there big difference between gr10e and gr8e?



Sorry I haven’t heard the GR8e.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

I think i’ll go GR10E, ”Grado sound” is that what i’m after.


----------



## glpsace (Dec 27, 2022)

Hello friends,

I have been following this thread for quite a while with much interest. I'm no audiophile, just a recent enthusiast and my first headphones were (and still are) the Hemp which totally blew my mind (I have no other to compare , so it was expected)  and I love.

I recently purchased also my first IEM´s for outside (Campfire Holocene) which are very well built with a crisp, detailed and balanced sound but I don't seem to get along with in-ears. I had some AirPods that I never cared much about and always thought that I didn't like them for specific model reasons but it seems that it is the IEM system that I don't care much about. I much prefer headphones over IEM´s even if I reckon these last are more practical and stealth.
Anyway, I'm gonna sell the Campfire to someone who will be able to appreciate it and was thinking about something that could fit the bill for outside. Light, sturdy enough, fair sound and inexpensive.

I was thinking first to get the Sennheiser HD25 but lately have been also considering the sr80x. What do you think?

Cheers.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

glpsace said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have been following this thread for quite a while with much interest. I'm no audiophile, just a recent enthusiast and my first headphones were (and still are) the Hemp which totally blew my mind (I have no other to compare , so it was expected)  and I love.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

The HD 25s are totally rebuildable, all the parts are available. If you don't mind looking like an astronaut it would be hard to find a more durable pair of headphones. They're on ear and will attenuate outside sound somewhat more than Grados, so probably not the best choice for walking around in public. They're not audiophile headphones but they can reach great heights with the right source(s), much better than I would have thought. I'm not an advocate of pad swapping but the fake leather pads the HD 25s come with are not optimal for hot/humid weather. There are enough aftermarket pad choices and even Sennheiser has velour pads for sale.


----------



## subha033

jonathan c said:


> In these winter months, with heating going,  do not forget conditioning of your wooden Grados…


@jonathan c can you point me to the wood conditioner that you use? How frequently and in which quantity should I apply that conditioner on wooden Grados?
I was not aware of this. It is beneficial that you mentioned. Do you think wooden Grados (any wood type) may develop cracks over time if the conditioner is not applied?


----------



## Plautus001

Good advice... the HD 25s also have a different signature from the Hemps


----------



## UntilThen

jonathan c said:


> Thank you. It is definitely enjoyable to listen with. Airy, spacious, wondrous soundstage. Jaunty!



Alright, can you tell me which one would you choose from this page. https://www.minidisc.com.au/catalogsearch/result/?q=Grado&p=1

I'm still Gradoing on the 28th Dec 2022. This linear, precise, sweet sound is stirring my ear sensory organs.


----------



## UntilThen

With a review such as this, I'm persuaded. 

https://majorhifi.com/grado-gh4-review/


----------



## Plautus001

UntilThen said:


> Alright, can you tell me which one would you choose from this page. https://www.minidisc.com.au/catalogsearch/result/?q=Grado&p=1
> 
> I'm still Gradoing on the 28th Dec 2022. This linear, precise, sweet sound is stirring my ear sensory organs.


Those GH3 look like a great deal for the price


----------



## glpsace

gimmeheadroom said:


> Hi,
> 
> The HD 25s are totally rebuildable, all the parts are available. If you don't mind looking like an astronaut it would be hard to find a more durable pair of headphones. They're on ear and will attenuate outside sound somewhat more than Grados, so probably not the best choice for walking around in public. They're not audiophile headphones but they can reach great heights with the right source(s), much better than I would have thought. I'm not an advocate of pad swapping but the fake leather pads the HD 25s come with are not optimal for hot/humid weather. There are enough aftermarket pad choices and even Sennheiser has velour pads for sale.


Thank you very much for your answer. Despite being very curious about the 80x (can always purchase it down the line) it seems that the HD 25 could be the best choice for the purpose I intend. I was aiming for the SE that can still be found and comes with the velour pads instead of the fake leather.

Cheers!


----------



## jonathan c

UntilThen said:


> Alright, can you tell me which one would you choose from this page. https://www.minidisc.com.au/catalogsearch/result/?q=Grado&p=1
> 
> I'm still Gradoing on the 28th Dec 2022. This linear, precise, sweet sound is stirring my ear sensory organs.


@UntilThen, of the Gradi shown on the page, you _must_ go for the GH-2. It is Grado’s first all Cocobolo wood, has fantastically balanced sound (with expressive, sinuous bass!) with wonderful spatiality. It matches well with F-cushions and with G-cushions. [The GH-2 is one of my favourite headphones, full stop.]


----------



## UntilThen

jonathan c said:


> @UntilThen, of the Gradi shown on the page, you _must_ go for the GH-2. It is Grado’s first all Cocobolo wood, has fantastically balanced sound (with expressive, sinuous bass!) with wonderful spatiality. It matches well with F-cushions and with G-cushions. [The GH-2 is one of my favourite headphones, full stop.]



GH2 sold out. How about GH4 or GS3000e. The latter has massive discount from another shop.

https://addictedtoaudio.com.au/prod...koNcjjhHWB_BeTNuHdb0lVa0Eqg2wF3RoCqnkQAvD_BwE


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


> @UntilThen, of the Gradi shown on the page, you _must_ go for the GH-2. It is Grado’s first all Cocobolo wood, has fantastically balanced sound (with expressive, sinuous bass!) with wonderful spatiality. It matches well with F-cushions and with G-cushions. [The GH-2 is one of my favourite headphones, full stop.]


And for Boxing Day, I am following in your footsteps.  
I ordered some Dekoni pads today and as an FYI for everybody, the discount code for Dekoni this month is:
dec2022


----------



## Shane D (Dec 27, 2022)

UntilThen said:


> GH2 sold out. How about GH4 or GS3000e. The latter has massive discount from another shop.
> 
> https://addictedtoaudio.com.au/products/grado-gs3000e-statement-headphones?currency=AUD&variant=12488489369717&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=Google Shopping?utm_source=google&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=surfaces&utm_content=surfaces_across_google&gclid=CjwKCAiAzKqdBhAnEiwAePEjknzgxzBNT-nddmROgEIC5xkoNcjjhHWB_BeTNuHdb0lVa0Eqg2wF3RoCqnkQAvD_BwE


If you could swing those GS3000e's, I hear nothing but great stuff about them!


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

The GH4 is marvelous. I like it a tiny bit better than the GH2 (sound wise, although that Cocobolo is 😍)


----------



## jonathan c

Shane D said:


> And for Boxing Day, I am following in your footsteps.
> I ordered some Dekoni pads today and as an FYI for everybody, the discount code for Dekoni this month is:
> dec2022


…I thought the code was ‘shane_d_#’ 🤣


----------



## jonathan c

Shane D said:


> If you could swing those GS3000e's, I hear nothing but great stuff about them!


I hear nothing but great stuff _with _them ! Discounted because of GS3000x market presence.


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


> I hear nothing but great stuff _with _them ! Discounted because of GS3000x market presence.


Yes I am sure they are being discounted far and wide. Obsolete technology now.


----------



## UntilThen

jonathan c said:


> I hear nothing but great stuff _with _them ! Discounted because of GS3000x market presence.



I will get the e now and the x 3 years later. By then the x will be discounted too. 😀


----------



## UntilThen

Holy mackerel, A2A just replied to my email that I can demo the GS3000e at the shop on the 3rd Jan 2023.

I hope it sounds better than the GH1.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Shane D said:


> Yes I am sure they are being discounted far and wide. Obsolete technology now.


I think Starbucks is giving away a free GS3000e after you buy 12 lattes. 😜


----------



## Shane D

Joaquin Dinero said:


> I think Starbucks is giving away a free GS3000e after you buy 12 lattes. 😜


Some very good deals on a great headphone! 
But you are always stuck at, "Should I save up for the X...."


----------



## jonathan c

subha033 said:


> @jonathan c can you point me to the wood conditioner that you use? How frequently and in which quantity should I apply that conditioner on wooden Grados?
> I was not aware of this. It is beneficial that you mentioned. Do you think wooden Grados (any wood type) may develop cracks over time if the conditioner is not applied?


•  I use Howard’s _Wax ‘N Feed_. I have applied it to my wooden Grados once a month. I use a few ‘drops’ on a paper towel, rub in gently, thoroughly, carefully avoiding the gimbals and the rods. After a five minute interval, I buff carefully with a dry paper towel. Note: take off pads before starting.
•  I do not believe that wooden Grados will inherently develop cracks over time. Carelessness, roughness, proximity to cooling / heating vents would be my suspect causes - barring a blatant defect in the headphones.
•  I also store wooden Grados (as I do all headphones) in cases when not in use.


----------



## jonathan c

UntilThen said:


> Holy mackerel, A2A just replied to my email that I can demo the GS3000e at the shop on the 3rd Jan 2023.
> 
> I hope it sounds better than the GH1.


…are you ready to sell GH1 if…? 🤔😀


----------



## UntilThen

jonathan c said:


> …are you ready to sell GH1 if…? 🤔😀



No I'll keep it. As I bought the GH1 second hand, it won't fetch much anyway. Besides it sounds very good. Took me a while to find out that I really like Grado sound, after going through so many headphones.


----------



## jonathan c

UntilThen said:


> No I'll keep it. As I bought the GH1 second hand, it won't fetch much anyway^^. Besides it sounds very good. Took me a while to find out that I really like Grado sound,** after going through so many headphones.


^^ Don’t be too sure about that. It _is _a Limited Edition Grado.
**   Me too; my Grados are wonderful in themselves and as complements to other headphones. ‘Grado sound’ _is_ unmistakable and beguiling 😊😏…


----------



## subha033

jonathan c said:


> •  I use Howard’s _Wax ‘N Feed_. I have applied it to my wooden Grados once a month. I use a few ‘drops’ on a paper towel, rub in gently, thoroughly, carefully avoiding the gimbals and the rods. After a five minute interval, I buff carefully with a dry paper towel. Note: take off pads before starting.
> •  I do not believe that wooden Grados will inherently develop cracks over time. Carelessness, roughness, proximity to cooling / heating vents would be my suspect causes - barring a blatant defect in the headphones.
> •  I also store wooden Grados (as I do all headphones) in cases when not in use.


very helpful, thank you


----------



## UntilThen

jonathan c said:


> ^^ Don’t be too sure about that. It _is _a Limited Edition Grado.
> **   Me too; my Grados are wonderful in themselves and as complements to other headphones. ‘Grado sound’ _is_ unmistakable and beguiling 😊😏…



Coming late to the Grado scene means I have a choice of Grado models at discounted price.  
https://addictedtoaudio.com.au/prod...33219&pr_ref_pid=1411543466101&pr_seq=uniform

Look at the interest on the GS2000e back in 2016.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-statement-gs2000e-review-and-first-impressions.808445/

One would assume that the GS3000e is an improvement over the GS2000e ?

Incidentally I first heard Susvara and the GS2000e in 2017 at the Sydney HiFi show. I was pretty impressed with both headphones that day.


----------



## subha033 (Dec 28, 2022)

I love to listen to this with Grados: Arabhi by Mahesh Raghavan


----------



## David222

UntilThen said:


> GH2 sold out. How about GH4 or GS3000e. The latter has massive discount from another shop.
> 
> https://addictedtoaudio.com.au/products/grado-gs3000e-statement-headphones?currency=AUD&variant=12488489369717&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=Google Shopping?utm_source=google&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=surfaces&utm_content=surfaces_across_google&gclid=CjwKCAiAzKqdBhAnEiwAePEjknzgxzBNT-nddmROgEIC5xkoNcjjhHWB_BeTNuHdb0lVa0Eqg2wF3RoCqnkQAvD_BwE



Recently added the 3000e to my stable....a wonderful delight. 



Shane D said:


> If you could swing those GS3000e's, I hear nothing but great stuff about them!



+1 Great cans.


----------



## subha033

Also, try this with Grados: Anoushka Shankar – Lasya


----------



## gimmeheadroom

David222 said:


> Recently added the 3000e to my stable....a wonderful delight.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 Great cans.


What's that little streamer?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

glpsace said:


> Thank you very much for your answer. Despite being very curious about the 80x (can always purchase it down the line) it seems that the HD 25 could be the best choice for the purpose I intend. I was aiming for the SE that can still be found and comes with the velour pads instead of the fake leather.
> 
> Cheers!


Be careful not to buy the edition that has the single headstrap. Until very recently, this headphone had different drivers and was not made for music listening.


----------



## David222 (Dec 28, 2022)

gimmeheadroom said:


> What's that little streamer?



streamer is an Aurender N100H https://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazine/equipment/0216/Aurender_N100H_X725_Review.htm

Has built-in LPS - very well isolated from the rest of components - also has a chache / memory - so when I pull a new album (or track) from Qobuz the unit on-the-fly caches the music on local memory - then playback begins with the benefit of "local file" vs. continued streaming over internet_ (all happens near instantly)._

It's a bit larger / deeper in person than appears in photo I posted - fantastic piece of gear - a bit pricey, but the juice is worth the squeeze on this one.


----------



## Snake0IL415

I love how the holidays brings the family together <3

As you can tell -- I'm a fan of Grado. Although, I can't really stand them in stock form. I generally upgrade the headband with a turbulentlabs variant, pads are mostly ZMF except for the Hemp, which has the Dekoni Custom Fenestrated Velour, and a mini-XLR removable cable mods done by @genesyndrome/u/genesyndrome - except the sr325 OG, which I did myself while @genesyndrome took a break.

The turbulentlabs headband is probably the one mod I could live with out, but it does really help with comfort and I think looks really cool! Grados are light, so the stock headband is fine, but the TL headband is still a noticeable and worthwhile upgrade.

ZMF pads have been a game changer for me. You may need to experiment a bit to find the right pairing for each can. For example, the vegan suede with the Auteur with the large adapter, really tamed the hot top end on the RS-1x. Stock Grado pads hurt my ears after an hour or so, due to the pressure that is put on my ear cartilage and the G variant never sits right on my head and doesn't pair well with most Grados to my ears. ZMF pads fix that.

I can't recommend @genesyndrome enough. They're the only person I would trust with modding my Grados at this point. They're very professional, they care deeply about doing quality work, and pricing is very fair.


----------



## emorrison33

jonathan c said:


> Thank you. It is definitely enjoyable to listen with. Airy, spacious, wondrous soundstage. Jaunty!


I extremely like your monikor for the Hemp (as you've posted before).  JAUNTY!  They are indeed


----------



## TooFrank

UntilThen said:


> Everytime I take Grado out of the box, I would ask myself, 'Why do you keep it in the box?' It always surprised me at how good it sound.
> 
> Have a Merry Grado Christmas all.


Merry Christmas too - You've got all the lights, but where is the tree


----------



## TooFrank

jonathan c said:


> In these winter months, with heating going,  do not forget conditioning of your wooden Grados…


Thanks - forgot which date of the months works best  BTW in my part of the world, I have to look for a different brand than yours. Probably an oil to be used for furniture etc...


----------



## Strat1117 (Dec 28, 2022)

TooFrank said:


> Thanks - forgot which date of the months works best  BTW in my part of the world, I have to look for a different brand than yours. Probably an oil to be used for furniture etc...


I’m a fan of Dunlop 65 guitar polish…


----------



## TooFrank

FWIW: I have several (=too many) Grados (incl. the new RS1X), however, had the GH2 for some years, and invested early on in the BA pads. They've got "flat" and Silvian from BA recently supplied me with new foam(s). I cannot express how happy I am. They simply remains my goto Grados. Haven't heard either the GH1 or GH4 though, but I don't believe either could turn me over


----------



## Strat1117

TooFrank said:


> FWIW: I have several (=too many) Grados (incl. the new RS1X), however, had the GH2 for some years, and invested early on in the BA pads. They've got "flat" and Silvian from BA recently supplied me with new foam(s). I cannot express how happy I am. They simply remains my goto Grados. Haven't heard either the GH1 or GH4 though, but I don't believe either could turn me over


Beautiful wood, but how much do we have to pay Clooney for the cameo?? 💰💵💰


----------



## TooFrank

Strat1117 said:


> Beautiful wood, but how much do we have to pay Clooney for the cameo?? 💰💵💰


That was just my (bad) superposition to get a bit of attention....Clooney is normally doing coffee or watches....Would be fun though to see him with a pair of HPs


----------



## Shane D

TooFrank said:


> FWIW: I have several (=too many) Grados (incl. the new RS1X), however, had the GH2 for some years, and invested early on in the BA pads. They've got "flat" and Silvian from BA recently supplied me with new foam(s). I cannot express how happy I am. They simply remains my goto Grados. Haven't heard either the GH1 or GH4 though, but I don't believe either could turn me over


A man after my own heart. The new foam was the pads being re-born.


----------



## UntilThen

TooFrank said:


> Merry Christmas too - You've got all the lights, but where is the tree



I wasn't going to show the tree but since you ask. This is Norwegian Pine and those 2 are my head-fi assistants with very sharp hearing.  I should have put headphones on their heads.


----------



## UntilThen

Snake0IL415 said:


> I love how the holidays brings the family together <3
> 
> As you can tell -- I'm a fan of Grado. Although, I can't really stand them in stock form. I generally upgrade the headband with a turbulentlabs variant, pads are mostly ZMF except for the Hemp, which has the Dekoni Custom Fenestrated Velour, and a mini-XLR removable cable mods done by @genesyndrome/u/genesyndrome - except the sr325 OG, which I did myself while @genesyndrome took a break.
> 
> ...



That's a lot of Grados there. Which is your fav?


----------



## JerseyD

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Is there big difference between gr10e and gr8e?


In a word, yes.  The GR8e is pleasant but nothing special. Very smooth, but a little bass-shy.  The GR10e, on the other hand, is one of my favorite iems.  Great bass, mids and treble.  I would say it is more balanced than the traditional Grado house sound, with no harshness in the treble.  Lovely. And super comfy.


----------



## ESL-1 (Dec 28, 2022)

JerseyD said:


> In a word, yes.  The GR8e is pleasant but nothing special. Very smooth, but a little bass-shy.  The GR10e, on the other hand, is one of my favorite iems.  Great bass, mids and treble.  I would say it is more balanced than the traditional Grado house sound, with no harshness in the treble.  Lovely. And super comfy.


Thanks,

Good, simple set of impressions, I concur.  So compact too, adding to your “super comfy”.


----------



## David222

jonathan c said:


> •  I use Howard’s _Wax ‘N Feed_. I have applied it to my wooden Grados once a month. I use a few ‘drops’ on a paper towel, rub in gently, thoroughly, carefully avoiding the gimbals and the rods. After a five minute interval, I buff carefully with a dry paper towel. Note: take off pads before starting.
> •  I do not believe that wooden Grados will inherently develop cracks over time. Carelessness, roughness, proximity to cooling / heating vents would be my suspect causes - barring a blatant defect in the headphones.
> •  I also store wooden Grados (as I do all headphones) in cases when not in use.



Just finished. Thanks @jonathan c for the reminder. Howard's is great stuff.


----------



## Strat1117

TooFrank said:


> That was just my (bad) superposition to get a bit of attention....Clooney is normally doing coffee or watches....Would be fun though to see him with a pair of HPs


SWMBO is watching GC being honored at the Kennedy Center right now. I’m blasting BOC into my head through my RS-1e’s (w/ Dekoni velour pads) to drown out the horror. These things were just made for listening to overdriven electric guitars - LOUD.


----------



## jonathan c

Strat1117 said:


> SWMBO is watching GC being honored at the Kennedy Center right now. I’m blasting BOC into my head through my RS-1e’s (w/ Dekoni velour pads) to drown out the horror. These things were just made for listening to overdriven electric guitars - LOUD.


‘LOUD’ is redundant - it is a given…🤔🤣👍


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

PS1000e bass? Test says it has good lower bass, measurements say othewise.
What says users here; how is PS1000e bass compared to Hemp?

Little confused because measurements of Hemps shows there is no low bass. My ears tells me another story. Bass is just right to me. Not for bassheads though i think.

I had opportunity to briefly listen PS500 and i liked it(it has F-pads). Wonder if PS1000e is much better than PS500?


----------



## rasmushorn

I found this old lady for 70 USD online and I just had to add it to my small but apparently growing Grado stable. It lacks some paint in front but otherwise in nice shape. 

Letting the EarMen Angle serve it as DAC and with the SR225, to my surprise, it DOES blow some punch into the music. I can't say it is better than the Angel but definitely not bad. 
















Now I just need more wooden (or Golden) Grados to match it.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Ilomaenkimi said:


> PS1000e bass? Test says it has good lower bass, measurements say othewise.
> What says users here; how is PS1000e bass compared to Hemp?
> 
> Little confused because measurements of Hemps shows there is no low bass. My ears tells me another story. Bass is just right to me. Not for bassheads though i think.
> ...


Keep in mind that a typical string bass only goes down to 40 hz and most musical content is north of 80hz. I think just about any Grado is going to show some sub bass roll off in the measurements, but you'd need specific content to notice that. 

I have the original PS1000 (not e) and find that it has a bigger fuller "feeling" of bass than any of my other Grados. I typically dont use any bass boost with it.


----------



## glpsace

gimmeheadroom said:


> Be careful not to buy the edition that has the single headstrap. Until very recently, this headphone had different drivers and was not made for music listening.


Thank you. Indeed the Light version. They "fixed" it now, but still I prefer the regular or SE versions.


----------



## Plautus001 (Dec 29, 2022)

Watched some Netflix with the RS2x last night with the Asgard 3 and Modius:

* Very clear dialog
* Decent bass
* Good soundstage width (wider than SR325x, not as wide as GS1000)
*Very light and comfortable


----------



## glpsace (Dec 29, 2022)

I have a couple of questions for all you grado fans out there.

I just sold my Campfire Holocene IEM. Great sounding IEM but I felt it lacked something, some soul. I was not excited by it like when I grab my Hemp. Anyway, I have a chance to grab s new pair of GR10e for 375€, which is not cheap for some "old" IEM´s (I think they were launched in 2015) but it is a "rare" opportunity since they are very hard to be found, at least in Europe. Not sure if it is a wise move. For sure, it will be made more with the heart (since I cannot test them first) than with logic.

My second question is related to what do you think is an upgrade from the Hemp? I love and will keep the Hemp but maybe would like something with the same sort of lows, more detail and a bigger soundstage? Maybe I'm just dreaming!    I believe the P500e has "better" bass and the GH2 does everything a little better but I'm afraid the "jump" over the Hemp may be not enough to justify spending 600 to 700€. Plus the GH2 seems very hard to get nowadays, in Europe.

The r1x seems interesting but the lack of bass compared to the Hemp worries me.

The new 3000x seems the real deal but for that kind of money I would expect the jump from the Hemp to be notorious in every field, even to a newbie like me, or I would be sort of upset.

I would really love to hear opinions from people that have or had the Hemp and enjoyed it or loved it.

Forgot to say that the new Headphone will be mainly used with a Schiit Bifrost 2/64 DAC (connected to an iMac 24) and a Rupert Neve RNHP amplifier, if that matters for something.

The IEM and Hemp will be mostly used with a DAP alone (outside) or connected to a RU6 dongle and something like a Ifi Gryphon or Signature / Earman Angel for a portable / transportable set. (still thinking on what to buy within DAP / transportable set)

Thank you and cheers.


----------



## Luckyleo

glpsace said:


> I have a couple of questions for all you grado fans out there.
> 
> I just sold my Campfire Holocene IEM. Great sounding IEM but I felt it lacked something, some soul. I was not excited by it like when I grab my Hemp. Anyway, I have a chance to grab s new pair of GR10e for 375€, which is not cheap for some "old" IEM´s (I think they were launched in 2015) but it is a "rare" opportunity since they are very hard to be found, at least in Europe. Not sure if it is a wise move. For sure, it will be made more with the heart (since I cannot test them first) than with logic.
> 
> ...


*Well, I can only speak for myself*.  I own both the Hemps and the 3000x. The differences between the two is not subtle.  Timbre, sound stage, instrument separation, bass, mods, and treble are all noticeably and significantly better (there you go, a short review! LOL).  I'm sure that there are sellers out there for the 3000x that would have a 15 day return window if you are not WOWED......  

Good luck in your search,

Leo


----------



## glpsace (Dec 29, 2022)

Luckyleo said:


> *Well, I can only speak for myself*.  I own both the Hemps and the 3000x. The differences between the two is not subtle.  Timbre, sound stage, instrument separation, bass, mods, and treble are all noticeably and significantly better (there you go, a short review! LOL).  I'm sure that there are sellers out there for the 3000x that would have a 15 day return window if you are not WOWED......
> 
> Good luck in your search,
> 
> Leo


Thank you for that. Forgot to mention Instrument separations as well. As much as I love the Hemp, that is another feature that I would love to improve in my next Headphone.

Indeed I understand that the 3000x is in another class of its own but the question I would like to try and understand is that if it gives you that sense of "magic" that Hemp does which makes you just want to listen more even if there is nothing great about it in terms of technicalities, very hard to explain. My IEM´s had twice the resolution and details but in all honesty I couldn't care less because despite not doing anything wrong at all, they seemed sort of "sterile" to me and I would simply feel a lack of emotions when listening to them. I apologize for my very poor selection of words to try and explain feelings, but I'm very far of being an audiophile!


----------



## Luckyleo

glpsace said:


> Thank you for that. Forgot to mention Instrument separations as well. As much as I love the Hemp, that is another feature that I would love to improve in my next Headphone.
> 
> Indeed I understand that the 3000x is in another class of its own but the question I would like to try and understand is that if it gives you that sense of "magic" that Hemp does which makes you just want to listen more even if there is nothing great about it in terms of technicalities, very hard to explain. My IEM´s had twice the resolution and details but in all honesty I couldn't care less because despite not doing anything wrong at all, they seemed sort of "sterile" to me and I would simply feel a lack of emotions when listening to them. I apologize for my very poor selection of words to try and explain feelings, but I'm very far of being an audiophile!


Well again, I can only speak for myself.  The first time I listened to the 3000x right out of the box, with zero burn in (sorry to bring that up) I immediately had a huge smile on my face and I said "WOW" out load! These are Fun, fun, fun......  To me, the 3000x is truly top-of-the-line.  The capstone of the Grado evolutionary trek.  Has the Grado house sound, but "better"!?

 Am I biased?  I spent $2k on these.  I don't think I'm biased, but you, nor I, know that for sure.  Best recommendation is to assume I'm biased, take my thoughts with a grain of salt, and use this as one of many data points that you can refer to, before making a decision..... Regardless..... good luck!  

Leo


----------



## Strat1117

jonathan c said:


> •  I use Howard’s _Wax ‘N Feed_. I have applied it to my wooden Grados once a month. I use a few ‘drops’ on a paper towel, rub in gently, thoroughly, carefully avoiding the gimbals and the rods. After a five minute interval, I buff carefully with a dry paper towel. Note: take off pads before starting.
> •  I do not believe that wooden Grados will inherently develop cracks over time. Carelessness, roughness, proximity to cooling / heating vents would be my suspect causes - barring a blatant defect in the headphones.
> •  I also store wooden Grados (as I do all headphones) in cases when not in use.


Which case do you use for your RS-1x with the Dekoni pads?  I feel like the extra depth of the pads could be an issue with the slim oem case, but I’d be happy to be wrong.


----------



## jonathan c

Strat1117 said:


> Which case do you use for your RS-1x with the Dekoni pads?  I feel like the extra depth of the pads could be an issue with the slim oem case, but I’d be happy to be wrong.


I actually _store _the RS-1x with the F-pads in a Grado ‘medium’ clamshell case. The Dekonis are _stored _in their box. I use the Dekonis about 1/2 the time that I use RS-1x.


----------



## Strat1117 (Dec 29, 2022)

glpsace said:


> Thank you for that. Forgot to mention Instrument separations as well. As much as I love the Hemp, that is another feature that I would love to improve in my next Headphone.
> 
> Indeed I understand that the 3000x is in another class of its own but the question I would like to try and understand is that if it gives you that sense of "magic" that Hemp does which makes you just want to listen more even if there is nothing great about it in terms of technicalities, very hard to explain. My IEM´s had twice the resolution and details but in all honesty I couldn't care less because despite not doing anything wrong at all, they seemed sort of "sterile" to me and I would simply feel a lack of emotions when listening to them. I apologize for my very poor selection of words to try and explain feelings, but I'm very far of being an audiophile!


Don’t forget, there’s also a lot you can do to change the sound signature of your Grados with pad rolling. Personally, I’m a fan of the Dekoni velours on my RS-1e, but Dekoni offers 3 different models, each with its own flavor.  Then there are the Beautiful Audio pads that many seem to love, while others insist that stock is the only way to go, plus, plus, plus…

Enjoy!


----------



## Rebel Chris

Leo, you are a lucky man. A GS3000x is on my list for 2023. 

Looking forward to a new limited edition or another Grado suprise.


----------



## Strat1117 (Dec 29, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> I actually _store _the RS-1x with the F-pads in a Grado ‘medium’ clamshell case. The Dekonis are _stored _in their box. I use the Dekonis about 1/2 the time that I use RS-1x.


Makes sense. i leave mine on all the time, so I just ordered a generic hard case from Amazon. Hopefully it’ll do the trick. Otherwise, easy enough to return. Meanwhile, knowing me, I’ll probably end up selling them to buy a pair of GS3000x like @Luckyleo before it gets here.

💸💸💸


----------



## ESL-1

I like Jonathan also store a majority of my best phones in hard cases.  Usually camera style with inner foam, Amazon for less than $30.  All my Grados and electrostatics get that treatment along with the old classics I have.  Lots of boxes 📦 oh my…………


----------



## JerseyD

glpsace said:


> I have a couple of questions for all you grado fans out there.
> 
> I just sold my Campfire Holocene IEM. Great sounding IEM but I felt it lacked something, some soul. I was not excited by it like when I grab my Hemp. Anyway, I have a chance to grab s new pair of GR10e for 375€, which is not cheap for some "old" IEM´s (I think they were launched in 2015) but it is a "rare" opportunity since they are very hard to be found, at least in Europe. Not sure if it is a wise move. For sure, it will be made more with the heart (since I cannot test them first) than with logic.


For me personally, the GR10e is worth the price.  However, you should not be expecting an in-ear Hemp.  The GR10 has a more polite, balanced and smooth sound signature than Grado on-ear and over-ear models. I think the sound combined with the tiny size, light weight and amazing comfort combine to create a beautiful iem.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

ESL-1 said:


> I like Jonathan



Fixed that for you!


----------



## jonathan c

gimmeheadroom said:


> Fixed that for you!


Hey, where is the copyright acknowledgment?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jonathan c said:


> Hey, where is the copyright acknowledgment?


We all like you! Why isn't that enough!?


----------



## Strat1117 (Dec 31, 2022)

gimmeheadroom said:


> We all like you! Why isn't that enough!?



Speak for yourself.  😝



Strat1117 said:


> Makes sense. i leave mine on all the time, so I just ordered a generic hard case from Amazon. Hopefully it’ll do the trick. Otherwise, east enough to return. Meanwhile, knowing me, I’ll probably end up selling them to buy a pair of GS3000x like @Luckyleo before it gets here.
> 
> 💸💸💸



Hate to quote my own post, but I just want you to see, I don’t lie (and I don’t waste time):

https://www.usaudiomart.com/details/649911650-grado-rs-1e-extra-jumbo-cushions-superb/

Let me know if you think the price is wrong (don’t care if it’s too low, but let me know if I’m asking too much - you guys are all much more experienced buyers and sellers of Grado than I). 

SALE PENDING on head-Fi BST. 😃

NSC


----------



## ESL-1 (Dec 29, 2022)

glpsace said:


> Thank you for that. Forgot to mention Instrument separations as well. As much as I love the Hemp, that is another feature that I would love to improve in my next Headphone.
> 
> Indeed I understand that the 3000x is in another class of its own but the question I would like to try and understand is that if it gives you that sense of "magic" that Hemp does which makes you just want to listen more even if there is nothing great about it in terms of technicalities, very hard to explain. My IEM´s had twice the resolution and details but in all honesty I couldn't care less because despite not doing anything wrong at all, they seemed sort of "sterile" to me and I would simply feel a lack of emotions when listening to them. I apologize for my very poor selection of words to try and explain feelings, but I'm very far of being an audiophile!


Airy and spacious sound with good imaging are among the the important performerance factors for me and well provided by my GS3000x.  They are quite special but not cheap but in my opinion they are an excellent value. 

Eventually with break in accomplished I will compare with my GS3000e and PS2000e.  No rush, I want to get totally acclimated.

PS here is some thoughts from being in retail audio for over 30 years.  “The answers are not always in the numbers or specs.  I used to play a customer two different phono cartridges with identical numbers and they most often did not sound at all the same.  Good to know but from my experience not the ultimate deciding factor in the sound you will hear and how you like it.

Just some personal experiences. 

Enjoy the journey and trust your gut, it often knows what’s best.

PS my secret weapon (gauge) for sound is Bentley J. Smooch, my Maltese pup.  He is super fussy so his thoughts are always a benefit.


----------



## UntilThen

gimmeheadroom said:


> We all like you! Why isn't that enough!?



Humorous thread.   

GS3000e might be on hold when I was loan this U-amp using KT170 power tubes yesterday. GH1 is not dead silent with no music playing with these big power tube amps but when the music starts, all very low level hums are gone and the sound is heavenly and explosive. That gold amp has no headphone out, so I'm listening through a speaker out cable.


----------



## Strat1117

ESL-1 said:


> Airy and spacious sound with good imaging.  They are quite special but not cheap but in my opinion they are an excellent value.
> 
> Eventually with break in accomplished I will compare with my GS3000e and PS2000e.  No rush, I want to get totally acclimated.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to your comparison before I pull the trigger - they are both on my radar and high on my list.

Also, I agree with you 100% - measurements tell “a” story, but not “the” story.


----------



## Plautus001

glpsace said:


> I have a couple of questions for all you grado fans out there.
> 
> I just sold my Campfire Holocene IEM. Great sounding IEM but I felt it lacked something, some soul. I was not excited by it like when I grab my Hemp.


You may want to consider a single dynamic driver IEM or Tribrid with a dynamic bass driver.
* Meze Rai Solo may be a good fit
* Fiio FH3 
* Fiio FD3
* TruthEar Hexa has great reviews, but I have not heard it


glpsace said:


> The r1x seems interesting but the lack of bass compared to the Hemp worries me.
> *It worried me too, hence my decision to buy an RS2x*


----------



## glpsace

Thank you all for your answers. You have been very kind and helpful. I absolutely love this thread. Have read the last 300 pages, in the last month, would love to have the time to read more but it is almost an impossible task.

It is already very, very hard to test any quality gear in my Country / city, let alone niche brands like Grado. Plus the models I'm interested the most (limited editions, Professional or the latest releases) are not sold by Companies like Amazon here in the EU, so unless there is some issue with the unit, a "trial" period is rare to be given, especially in these price ranges. I have to rely on your experience, feelings and thoughts to make my decision based on my best gut feeling.

I took a gamble with the Hemp. Without any decent comparison unit or experience, I could only rely on my ears to understand if I liked what I was listening. And so I did, but thought that it was related to the audio quality improvement over the low quality I was used to. Then I got the even expense Campfire Holocene IEM (I bought it at half the retail price) and realized that it was not the case since I was listening to a good quality unit, more technical than the HEMP but without giving me the same emotions. So, my gut feeling regarding the Hemp was right after all. I guess just pure luck!  

Now, having the Hemp as my reference, I take special attention to the comparisons to other models and from what I understood until now, the GH2 is a better Hemp version but, IMO, no enough or maybe to close to justify a 700€ investment. The P500e seems more like a side leap instead of a forward one, unless you value bass the most. Again, something too close to the Hemp to justify the investment. The P2000e seems really special but totally out of my budget new and used is still expensive and the lack of warranty scares me (see reason below).

All the older units (mostly on the used market), especially the e versions, kind of "scares" me for 2 reasons. First because in case of issues with it no more warranty and in all honesty I don't think there is even a Grado representation in my Country where to send it to. Second because the lack of bass, compared to the hemp and X line, kind of puzzles me if I would like the signature sound.

I am really curious about the RX1 and RX2, maybe even more the RX2 but once again I fear if the leap from the Hemp is clear enough to justify the purchase? It is not clear to me in the case of these models. Also it is my understanding that in terms of bass the RX1 is the one that resembles more to the old Grado sound.

Finally it comes down to the new 1000x and 3000x. Despite being curious about the 1000x, it is the one least discussed here and cannot find much information about it. So not sure where it stands. Plus, for just more 500€ we are in the 3000x domain where all reviews and opinions seem to be stellar and gives the idea that, despite not being cheap, it delivers above its price range. I honestly got excited by all of your "reviews" but a blind 2000€ investment is not something to be taken lightly (at least for me) and that is why it created me natural doubts if I shouldn't go a little "lower" in my expectations and "gamble" with something a little cheaper.

Sorry about the rumble but this new hobby of mine is sure not a cheap one and even worse, a guessing one in my case most of the time. I really envy all those of you that are able to test or try gear before deciding. That would make my life much simpler for sure!


----------



## tkemp5513 (Dec 30, 2022)

Fart.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

glpsace said:


> Sorry about the rumble but this new hobby of mine is sure not a cheap one and even worse, a guessing one in my case most of the time. I really envy all those of you that are able to test or try gear before deciding. That would make my life much simpler for sure!



I'm in the same boat. There is a fairly active hifi scene here including some hi-end gear manufacturers. But the only good headphone brick and mortar went online only a few years ago, and anyway I'm too squeamish to try on headphones. So I bought everything I have after reading as much as I could and asking a few questions. So far everything turned out well.

I guess I'm not the only one who noticed and objects to the fact it's almost impossible to find a review of anything that isn't a shill for scamazon, so headfi has been a very big help. When I find any review with scamazon links, I just close the browser tab without reading anything further.


----------



## jonathan c

gimmeheadroom said:


> I'm in the same boat. There is a fairly active hifi scene here including some hi-end gear manufacturers. But the only good headphone brick and mortar went online only a few years ago, and anyway I'm too squeamish to try on headphones. So I bought everything I have after reading as much as I could and asking a few questions. So far everything turned out well.
> 
> I guess I'm not the only one who noticed and objects to the fact it's almost impossible to find a review of anything that isn't a shill for scamazon, so headfi has been a very big help. When I find any review with scamazon links, I just close the browser tab without reading anything further.**


** .…and as for Audio Science Review, 🙈🙉🙊🤢….


----------



## Shane D

gimmeheadroom said:


> I'm in the same boat. There is a fairly active hifi scene here including some hi-end gear manufacturers. But the only good headphone brick and mortar went online only a few years ago, and anyway I'm too squeamish to try on headphones. So I bought everything I have after reading as much as I could and asking a few questions. So far everything turned out well.
> 
> I guess I'm not the only one who noticed and objects to the fact it's almost impossible to find a review of anything that isn't a shill for scamazon, so headfi has been a very big help. When I find any review with scamazon links, I just close the browser tab without reading anything further.


I don't object to links, but I don't use them. Up here in Canada Amazon.ca doesn't sell any nice audio gear past entry level.
I just like to soak up every review I can find and balance them out. All my buying is blind so I research relentlessly and then hope for the best.


----------



## David222 (Dec 29, 2022)

.


----------



## Delmonaco

glpsace said:


> Thank you all for your answers. You have been very kind and helpful. I absolutely love this thread. Have read the last 300 pages, in the last month, would love to have the time to read more but it is almost an impossible task.
> 
> It is already very, very hard to test any quality gear in my Country / city, let alone niche brands like Grado. Plus the models I'm interested the most (limited editions, Professional or the latest releases) are not sold by Companies like Amazon here in the EU, so unless there is some issue with the unit, a "trial" period is rare to be given, especially in these price ranges. I have to rely on your experience, feelings and thoughts to make my decision based on my best gut feeling.
> 
> ...



Same situation here. I think you can have a lot of fun with the lower price models. If you like the Hemp, that I read is pretty close to my 325x, maybe you will not enjoy the RS2x, wich I think is for a hardcore Grado fan. I went from the 80e, 80x, 325x and now RS2x and I can say I love all of them. And I don't judge them by their price, all of them have a personality that I love. Now I'm very curious about the 60x, imagining that maybe it's like the 80x with less bass. Anyway, in your case I think the lower models will be more easy to have a lot of fun without worrying about the money. And they all looks so great.


----------



## MisterMudd

Delmonaco said:


> ... I think you can have a lot of fun with the lower price models...Anyway, in your case I think the lower models will be more easy to have a lot of fun without worrying about the money.


That is what I am hoping for - fun. My SR80x should be showing up within the next 3 hours from Amazon. I'm sure to have something to say about this after a few days. Very excited. Stay tuned!!


----------



## ESL-1 (Dec 29, 2022)

MisterMudd said:


> That is what I am hoping for - fun. My SR80x should be showing up within the next 3 hours from Amazon. I'm sure to have something to say about this after a few days. Very excited. Stay tuned!!


What a nice reason to be waiting.  Congrats and enjoy.

As I do believe in breaking in of certain gear, amps, speakers & of course headphones, the best is yet to come.  They start by sounding quite good right out of the box.  If you’re like me they will evolve and improve with playtime.  (Music, not test tones).

Get those favorite tracks out and enjoy them anew.


----------



## Strat1117 (Dec 29, 2022)

RS-1e now posted in the BST/Classifieds with pics. GFC F&F discount still applies. Cheap way to dip your toe into the wooden Grados.

😬

Thanks.

NSC


----------



## Delmonaco

MisterMudd said:


> That is what I am hoping for - fun. My SR80x should be showing up within the next 3 hours from Amazon. I'm sure to have something to say about this after a few days. Very excited. Stay tuned!!



Congrats, the SR80x is super nice. I always keep going back to it. Let us know what you think about it.


----------



## David222

I'm happy to declare my RS1x are *finally* broken-in.  Purchased in April of this year - took every bit of the past 9 months.   And they say we don't know the pains of child birth 

I considered selling these headphones on many occasion... glad I hung in for the ride...very rewarding


----------



## jonathan c

Shane D said:


> I don't object to links, but I don't use them. Up here in Canada Amazon.ca doesn't sell any nice audio gear past entry level.
> I just like to soak up every review I can find and balance them out. All my buying is blind so I research relentlessly and then hope for the best.


You have done quite well… ☑️


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

However, is it the case that I can get the closest to Hemps with RS1x, if i’m after bigger, more airy soundstage? Hemps soundsignature pleases me truly.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

Is these ”made from” RS1x?
https://www.playstereo.com/en/cuffi...c-series-ms-pro-headphones-new-x-version.html

What are sonical differences vs original Grado?


----------



## rocketron

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Is these ”made from” RS1x?
> https://www.playstereo.com/en/cuffi...c-series-ms-pro-headphones-new-x-version.html
> 
> What are sonical differences vs original Grado?



Alessandro Grados to me have always been a warmer take on the Grado sound signature.

I use  Alessandro drivers in a custom pair of Grados .

I haven’t heard the MS Pro with the new X driver.
So can’t comment.
If I’m not mistaken these are cheaper than RS1X ?


----------



## HWB3

Santa gave me some cash for Christmas, and I just ordered a pair of SR 225X's. I didn't need another pair of headphones but after reading this thread I got to thinking, why not? They're supposed to come next week.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Shane D said:


> I don't object to links, but I don't use them. Up here in Canada Amazon.ca doesn't sell any nice audio gear past entry level.
> I just like to soak up every review I can find and balance them out. All my buying is blind so I research relentlessly and then hope for the best.



That's just it. The shill sites are not a place where you are likely to find anything that is actually a review. In most cases the word soup is not even written by somebody who knows what a pair of headphones is. They just copy text from around the net and on the product page. scamazon has polluted the web to the point it is essentially useless.


----------



## Annarob1947

jonathan c said:


> ** .…and as for Audio Science Review, 🙈🙉🙊🤢….


Audio science review has a definite hate for Chord, i pass him up as prejudiced in the extreme


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

rocketron said:


> Alessandro Grados to me have always been a warmer take on the Grado sound signature.
> 
> I use  Alessandro drivers in a custom pair of Grados .
> 
> ...


Here in Finland RS1X is 999€, those Alessandro’s seems to cost 789€. Plus delivery?


----------



## Strat1117 (Jan 1, 2023)

gimmeheadroom said:


> That's just it. The shill sites are not a place where you are likely to find anything that is actually a review. In most cases the word soup is not even written by somebody who knows what a pair of headphones is. They just copy text from around the net and on the product page. scamazon has polluted the web to the point it is essentially useless.


Amazon must be different where you are. Here it is a convenience - competitive prices, one day delivery and easy, free returns.  Yes, there is a ‘marketplace’ seller here or there that is way overpriced or otherwise out of line, but they’re few and far between and easily ignored.

I also feel as though we’ve had this very conversation before, it’s deja vu all over again…! 😂


----------



## rocketron

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Here in Finland RS1X is 999€, those Alessandro’s seems to cost 789€. Plus delivery?



I know which one I would buy👍


----------



## DropTekRoon (Dec 30, 2022)

I keep looking at the Grado Hemp. People seem to love these. The reviews are fantastic on them. The only thing that worries me is the build quality. I've read that a few people have actually had the cups fall off because the wire is so thick and heavy. The ear pads also don't comfortable at all. Apparently replacing the stock ones with the L cups is the way to go. Other than those downsides, they really do look fantastic. I don't think I've read one bad review about about the sound being dissapointing. They are also very easy to drive.


I can't decide between the Hemp, 900 Pro X, and the 660s. I'm not really an EQ person, but I do play around with it sometimes. I mostly listen to neo classical, ambient, and drone music. I will also listen to some electronic (not the bass heavy and EDM


Would the Hemp be a good choice for those genres and worth the extra cost compared to the other 2? I have never tried a pair of Grado's before


----------



## rocketron

My daily grind.
Alessandro drivers in dark rose wood cups.
iPhone 13 mini in a cheap case Velcro and Chord Mojo 2.
Connected together with Fiio LT-1 cable.
No pops no hiss no static.
Pocketable and very nearly desktop quality.


----------



## Luckyleo

DropTekRoon said:


> I keep looking at the Grado Hemp. People seem to love these. The reviews are fantastic on them. The only thing that worries me is the build quality. I've read that a few people have actually had the cups fall off because the wire is so thick and heavy. The ear pads also don't comfortable at all. Apparently replacing the stock ones with the L cups is the way to go. Other than those downsides, they really do look fantastic. I don't think I've read one bad review about about the sound being dissapointing. They are also very easy to drive.
> 
> 
> I can't decide between the Hemp, 900 Pro X, and the 660s. I'm not really an EQ person, but I do play around with it sometimes. I mostly listen to neo classical, ambient, and drone music. I will also listen to some electronic (not the bass heavy and EDM
> ...


As far as I know, the cups were falling off a very select few Hemps, (I've had 2 pair with no problems) not due to the heavy weight or thickness of the wire.  They were falling off due to problems with the Gimbals.  Grado sent out new gimbals very quickly and free for home repair to anyone requesting them, or offered to fix them in Brooklyn if desired.  

Regardless, I would suggest that build quality not be a major driving force for your decision.  There is a 1 year warranty on all new product sold by authorized resellers which Grado takes very seriously.  Just my 2 cents!!!

Anyway, good luck with your audio journey!    

Leo


----------



## Strat1117 (Dec 30, 2022)

DropTekRoon said:


> I keep looking at the Grado Hemp. People seem to love these. The reviews are fantastic on them. The only thing that worries me is the build quality. I've read that a few people have actually had the cups fall off because the wire is so thick and heavy. The ear pads also don't comfortable at all. Apparently replacing the stock ones with the L cups is the way to go. Other than those downsides, they really do look fantastic. I don't think I've read one bad review about about the sound being dissapointing. They are also very easy to drive.
> 
> 
> I can't decide between the Hemp, 900 Pro X, and the 660s. I'm not really an EQ person, but I do play around with it sometimes. I mostly listen to neo classical, ambient, and drone music. I will also listen to some electronic (not the bass heavy and EDM
> ...


IMHO, the Hemps are extraordinarily musical and fun to listen to. They are not the last word on detail however, if that matters to you. As for comfort, you can tune both the comfort and the sound with a multitude of available pad choices, although I believe that most, including myself, agree that they sound best with the skinny little f pads, comfort aside.

That being said, I sold mine because, although I never experienced any issue with them, the fit n’ finish were not up to my personal standards. That’s just me, and there are many, many more than happy owners who would strenuously disagree, but I point it out only because you mentioned it.  Take it for what it’s worth.

I’ll probably get kicked off the GFC thread for saying this, but if build quality is a concern, I’d go with Sennheiser - although even there, depending upon your amp, I’d probably steer you away from the 660 and toward the 650/6xx.  Again, my personal preferences, not everyone would agree. With the relatively inexpensive CC ring mod, they do almost everything well, and some things great (like the types of music you mention).   Plus, in my experience (my 25+ year old 580s are still going strong!), Sennheiser HD’s are virtually bulletproof.

I don’t know the 900 pro X, so no thoughts to offer, one way or the other.

NB:  ALL of that is just my opinion - the only way for YOU to know for certain which is best for YOU is hands on (ears on?) experience, with YOUR amp and YOUR music.

Good luck, and enjoy!

IMHO, YMMV, just my $.03, etc., _ad nauseum_.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

Personally i dont get stressed with Grados build quality, i put them on and sound is everything what i’m interested.
I do understand that if it makes angry when you want to move with that garden hose. 

Cable is just bad. Really bad. But i do my listening at the sofa so it does not bother me.

Grados sounds amazing, but at the same time build quality is just…
But i just love the wood though.


----------



## DropTekRoon (Dec 30, 2022)

Thank you all for the very helpful feedback. I really appreciate it. I have spent hours doing research on these and have been comparing it to the other 2 headphones that I Iisted above. Sound quality is by far way more important than the build quality for me. From what I have read on the Hemp, it would be nice though if the stock pads didn't feel like sandpaper though. I could always replace them with more comfortable ones if I felt the need to.

I have made the decision to go ahead and buy the Hemps due to the fantastic mids, consistent natural audio, petty good sound stage, and having a slight warm sound while also being very easy to drive without the need of an amp/dac which will be nice when I am listening to them with my phone. I got a gift card that I will use on them so I will be getting them for $370 new which seems like a pretty good deal.

I think the Hemps will sound great with neo classical, ambient, and drone as well as some non bass heavy electronic stuff. These will be my first pair of Grado's. and I am very excited to try them out. I am now a part of the Grado family!


----------



## Strat1117 (Dec 30, 2022)

DropTekRoon said:


> Thank you all for the very helpful feedback. I really appreciate it. I have spent hours doing research on these and have been comparing it to the other 2 headphones that Iisted above. Sound quality is by far way more important than the build quality for me. From what I have read on the Hemp, it would be nice though the stock pads didn't feel like sandpaper buy they are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m sure you will love them. Enjoy!

Query:  What’s up with all those long empty spaces in your posts?  Are there missing photos, or are you inadvertently leaning on the space bar?  Makes them harder to read, at least on my iPhone. Just wondering….


----------



## UntilThen

Strat1117 said:


> Query: What’s up with all those long empty spaces in your posts? Are there missing photos, or are you inadvertently leaning on the space bar? Makes them harder to read, at least on my iPhone. Just wondering….



Pictures of GS4000x lots of it.


----------



## Delmonaco

David222 said:


> I'm happy to declare my RS1x are *finally* broken-in.  Purchased in April of this year - took every bit of the past 9 months.   And they say we don't know the pains of child birth
> 
> I considered selling these headphones on many occasion... glad I hung in for the ride...very rewarding



This is so nice. Could you kindly say something about the difference you felt?


----------



## Strat1117 (Dec 30, 2022)

UntilThen said:


> Pictures of GS4000x lots of it.


PS1000e + GS3000x
              PSe
💡💡


----------



## DropTekRoon

Strat1117 said:


> Im sure you will love them. Enjoy!
> 
> Query:  What’s up with all those long empty spaces in your posts?  Are there missing photos, or are you inadvertently leaning on the space bar?  Makes them harder to read, at least on my iPhone. Just wondering….


Yeah ik. It made it look like I was holding down the enter key for like 30 seconds after each paragraph haha. I have literally have no idea why it did that. My phone kept leaving those spaces for some reason so I went on my laptop and had to edit the whole post to make it readable.


----------



## ESL-1 (Dec 30, 2022)

David222 said:


> I'm happy to declare my RS1x are *finally* broken-in.  Purchased in April of this year - took every bit of the past 9 months.   And they say we don't know the pains of child birth
> 
> I considered selling these headphones on many occasion... glad I hung in for the ride...very rewarding


As the saying goes “don’t leave before the miracle”.

Good thing you persevered Dave.  Of my Grados the two that took the longest to fully break in were the RS1x and the PS2000e both taking up to and beyond 200 hours to hit their true stride.

Enjoy the reward Dave……


----------



## ESL-1

glpsace said:


> Thank you all for your answers. You have been very kind and helpful. I absolutely love this thread. Have read the last 300 pages, in the last month, would love to have the time to read more but it is almost an impossible task.
> 
> It is already very, very hard to test any quality gear in my Country / city, let alone niche brands like Grado. Plus the models I'm interested the most (limited editions, Professional or the latest releases) are not sold by Companies like Amazon here in the EU, so unless there is some issue with the unit, a "trial" period is rare to be given, especially in these price ranges. I have to rely on your experience, feelings and thoughts to make my decision based on my best gut feeling.
> 
> ...


Certainly your situation does make decisions harder.  The good news is there are really no bad choices but that still does not help you get to a final choice.

BTW, one reason for less info on the GS1000x is that it was the last new model introduced and so at this moment there are a lot less of them out there.
I fortunately had an opportunity to have one on loan from a friend.  It had play time on it already and it sounded quite good to me.  BTW, I was never much of a fan of the GS1000 variants until now.  I hate to make any definitive statement with so little playtime but I would sum it up like so.  In the x series if you wanted to move above the RS1x and not jump all the way to the GS3000x then the GS1000x would be my choice.


----------



## glpsace

ESL-1 said:


> Certainly your situation does make decisions harder.  The good news is there are really no bad choices but that still does not help you get to a final choice.
> 
> BTW, one reason for less info on the GS1000x is that it was the last new model introduced and so at this moment there are a lot less of them out there.
> I fortunately had an opportunity to have one on loan from a friend.  It had play time on it already and it sounded quite good to me.  BTW, I was never much of a fan of the GS1000 variants until now.  I hate to make any definitive statement with so little playtime but I would sum it up like so.  In the x series if you wanted to move above the RS1x and not jump all the way to the GS3000x then the GS1000x would be my choice.


Thank you for that. Really interesting. These are indeed very nice times, spoiled with choices!


----------



## lukipela

DropTekRoon said:


> Thank you all for the very helpful feedback. I really appreciate it. I have spent hours doing research on these and have been comparing it to the other 2 headphones that I Iisted above. Sound quality is by far way more important than the build quality for me. From what I have read on the Hemp, it would be nice though if the stock pads didn't feel like sandpaper though. I could always replace them with more comfortable ones if I felt the need to.
> 
> I have made the decision to go ahead and buy the Hemps due to the fantastic mids, consistent natural audio, petty good sound stage, and having a slight warm sound while also being very easy to drive without the need of an amp/dac which will be nice when I am listening to them with my phone. I got a gift card that I will use on them so I will be getting them for $370 new which seems like a pretty good deal.
> 
> I think the Hemps will sound great with neo classical, ambient, and drone as well as some non bass heavy electronic stuff. These will be my first pair of Grado's. and I am very excited to try them out. I am now a part of the Grado family!


I listen to a lot of DnB and electronic music with the Hemps, and its absolutely lovely. The bass is addictive 🥰


----------



## Ilomaenkimi (Dec 31, 2022)

Hemps and this record makes me thinking do i even need other Grados or Alessandros. Just Wow 






AND other end of spectrum works equal, fantastic headphone.


----------



## tombrisbane

Nearly new year here, bringing it in with the GS3000x, some champagne and whisky, and Mahler Symphony No. 1.  A pretty great combo!


----------



## glpsace (Dec 31, 2022)

Hello friends,

First, I would like to wish all a Happy New Year! Full of Health, joy and if possible with some new toys! 

I would very much appreciate your suggestions based on your experience, if possible.

For a desktop set I have a Schiit Bifrost 2/64 and a Rupert Neve RNHP, so not transportable at all.

For around the house and especially at night, when falling asleep, I use my iPhone 13 mini with a RU6 dongle. I don't want and like to use the iPhone because of its power limitations (even if that is not a big problem with the Grady's) but especially because I want to separate music from other iPhone functions. Most of the time I fall asleep listening to music and in the morning the iPhone is dead because of the power drain from the RU6 dongle.

So, I was thinking of purchasing a DAP, nothing fancy, since I plan to connect it to the RU6 anyway (since I already have this dongle that I like so much).
I don´t care about streaming, so preferably no Android. Just interested in bit-perfect sound and a card slot or internal memory for some music storage. It should be powerful enough to handle the RU6 and any Grado headphone.

I also plan (maybe) to use it sometimes as a music source to my desktop setup since I believe it could be a cleaner noise free source when compared to my iMac.

What would you suggest? I was thinking about something like the Cayin N3 Pro for 400€. I know it is not the best around, but connected to the RU6, maybe it could do the job easily. 

I also plan to get, in the future, something a little more powerful than the RU6 with an own battery like the Earman Angel or the Ifi Signature. Any thoughts?

Thank you so much!


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

glpsace said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> First, I would like to wish all a Happy New Year! Full of Health, joy and if possible with some new toys!
> 
> ...


If you really like your RU6 dongle, just get a used smartphone to run it. Keep your regular phone fresh for phone things and use the Not-A-Phone for your music. Using a DAP as just a transport seems like overkill. 

I have a Cayin N3 Pro and TBH I dont recommend it, especially for the way you're looking to use it. I'm not even sure that it can feed digital output to another device. Even if it can, it would be a waste. The N3 Pro is a powerful DAP, which sounds great, but it's software is like a school science project from the 90s. It's very limited in its features and it has this really annoying thing where when it powers down, it drops the play queue. So if you stop in the middle of something and want to come back to it later you have to go in through the primitive UI and find the spot where you where. The little mini tubes it comes with are a pointless gimmick as well. I cant tell any difference in the sound between tube mode or SS mode. 

For a DAP to use as a DAP I like my HiBy R5 and iBasso DX160. Enough power  for just about any headphone needs and much more useful software.


----------



## glpsace (Dec 31, 2022)

Joaquin Dinero said:


> If you really like your RU6 dongle, just get a used smartphone to run it. Keep your regular phone fresh for phone things and use the Not-A-Phone for your music. Using a DAP as just a transport seems like overkill.
> 
> I have a Cayin N3 Pro and TBH I dont recommend it, especially for the way you're looking to use it. I'm not even sure that it can feed digital output to another device. Even if it can, it would be a waste. The N3 Pro is a powerful DAP, which sounds great, but it's software is like a school science project from the 90s. It's very limited in its features and it has this really annoying thing where when it powers down, it drops the play queue. So if you stop in the middle of something and want to come back to it later you have to go in through the primitive UI and find the spot where you where. The little mini tubes it comes with are a pointless gimmick as well. I cant tell any difference in the sound between tube mode or SS mode.
> 
> For a DAP to use as a DAP I like my HiBy R5 and iBasso DX160. Enough power  for just about any headphone needs and much more useful software.


Thank you for your answer Joaquin.
Indeed I believe you are right about the N3 Pro. It was indeed not the best example as an option from my behalf. The question is that I will have to buy another phone (cheaper sure) which USB-C connection is not ideal for music (Jitter and noise cannot compare to a DAP) and I also plan to use the DAP as a digital source (I believe it will be better than the USB-C connection from the Computer) to the desktop setup.

So keeping this in mind, I prefer to give a little more for a DAP. I could, for example get an Ibasso DX170 or Hiby R5 and use it as a digital source to the Cayin RU6 or whatever I decide to get in the future (Earman or Ifi). SQ signature of those DAP is not that important since they would be used as Digital sources mostly.

I reckon a second phone would be cheaper (unless you want a powerful USB 3.0 port and have to invest in a Samsung S20 at least - price would be almost the same as the DAP´s I referred) but it would be less than ideal as a digital source when compared to a DAP.

So I guess what I'm looking is a DAP, in the 400-600€ range, with a USB-C connection so that it can be used as a digital source, powerful enough for headphones (Grado ones). Good battery life and and with a friendly software. Ideally something like a Lotoo Paw 6000 would be fantastic but I'm not willing to spend that sort of money for a DAP alone.


----------



## Menkau-ra

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Hemps and this record makes me thinking do i even need other Grados or Alessandros. Just Wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fall in love with Hemp by listening this track: Dark Voltage. I've never heard such a creamy low end on any other hp.


----------



## UntilThen

Happy New Year Gradonians. Rocking the GH1 with 3w Super Mini 6BX7 amp.


----------



## Strat1117 (Dec 31, 2022)

As I mentioned recently, the (discontinued?) PS2000e and GS3000x are both on my radar and high on my list. BUT, I just got a line on an OG GS1000 (no suffix) in decent but not perfect cosmetic condition for cheap $$ (to my mind) - the catch is, they’re far away and I can’t hear them first. Usually my OCD only allows me to buy pristine or new, but if these have potential to be something special sonically, maybe I could live with a couple small scratches, or even make refinishing them into a project (I’ve never restored headphones, but I’ve done some carbon steel putters - how much more difficult can wood be?)  For those in the know know, where do the OG GS1000 fit in the Grado continuum?  The original reviews circa 2006 were spectacular - seemingly universally preferred to the still wonderful OG RS-1 button - but a lot has changed since then. Are they all that (and worth the effort), are they dogs, or are they somewhere in between?

OR I’ve also got a line on a pair of pristine OG PS1000, at a similarly good price (more $$, but they were more to begin with, and they look perfect).  Same deal - can’t hear them before I buy - so same questions. 

Most appreciative to anyone who is interested and kind enough to give me their thoughts. 

_*Thank you, and Happy New Year to all!*_

Neil


----------



## Plautus001

Strat1117 said:


> As I mentioned recently, the (discontinued?) PS2000e and GS3000x are both on my radar and high on my list. BUT, I just got a line on an OG GS1000 (no suffix) in decent but not perfect cosmetic condition for cheap $$ (to my mind) - the catch is, they’re far away and I can’t hear them first. Usually my OCD only allows me to buy pristine or new, but if these have potential to be something special sonically, maybe I could live with a couple small scratches, or even make refinishing them into a project (I’ve never restored headphones, but I’ve done some carbon steel putters - how much more difficult can wood be?)  For those in the know know, where do the OG GS1000 fit in the Grado continuum?  The original reviews circa 2006 were spectacular - seemingly universally preferred to the still wonderful OG RS-1 button - but a lot has changed since then. Are they all that (and worth the effort), are they dogs, or are they somewhere in between?
> 
> OR I’ve also got a line on a pair of pristine OG PS1000, at a similarly good price (more $$, but they were more to begin with, and they look perfect).  Same deal - can’t hear them before I buy - so same questions.
> 
> ...


I bought some GS1000 OG and I really like them a lot... even a bit more than my new toy the RS2X.

This applies to my 👂 ears and on the Asgard 3 and Darkvoice.

Others have mentioned they don't like the GS1000 OG, but as you always say, you'll have to determine if the sound is for you.


----------



## Strat1117 (Jan 1, 2023)

Plautus001 said:


> I bought some GS1000 OG and I really like them a lot... even a bit more than my new toy the RS2X.
> 
> This applies to my 👂 ears and on the Asgard 3 and Darkvoice.
> 
> Others have mentioned they don't like the GS1000 OG, but as you always say, you'll have to determine if the sound is for you.


Hoist on my own petard!

You are, of course, 100% correct, I won’t know for certain until I try them. But because they’re not local or returnable, just thought I’d try to collect opinions from some guys whose taste I’m starting to know a little bit. Truth is, at the price I think I can get them, the GS1000 might be worth a try, if only as a placeholder until I decide between the two big guns (such first world problems, I know).  The PS1000’s are a bit more - so not as easily toyed around with.

Thanks, and Happy New Year!

NSC


----------



## reiterizpie

Crazy how much those third party cushions can change sound. I have some L pads I bought that seem a bit stiffer, boosts the midbass a bit on my RS1X. I do like the boost I think, since I think they headphones are a bit bass light.


----------



## Strat1117

reiterizpie said:


> Crazy how much those third party cushions can change sound. I have some L pads I bought that seem a bit stiffer, boosts the midbass a bit on my RS1X. I do like the boost I think, since I think they headphones are a bit bass light.


You can soak and then dry to soften them up if they’re uncomfortably stiff (warm water, maybe a little soap, squeeze lightly, resoak, etc., then rinse and dry), but I won’t promise that they’ll sound identical after the softening…


----------



## Stevko

Sounds good and clean


----------



## reiterizpie

Strat1117 said:


> You can soak and then dry to soften them up if they’re uncomfortably stiff (warm water, maybe a little soap, squeeze lightly, resoak, etc., then rinse and dry), but I won’t promise that they’ll sound identical after the softening…


That’s why I’m worried to soak any of my pads haha. I might do it anyways. Worst case scenario I can run to the local audio store and buy the L pads they have.


----------



## Strat1117

reiterizpie said:


> That’s why I’m worried to soak any of my pads haha. I might do it anyways. Worst case scenario I can run to the local audio store and buy the L pads they have.


It’s not night and day either way (comfort or sound), but it’s worth a try for comfort. I soaked mine, and ended up buying the Dekonis anyway.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Strat1117 said:


> You can soak and then dry to soften them up if they’re uncomfortably stiff (warm water, maybe a little soap, squeeze lightly, resoak, etc., then rinse and dry), but I won’t promise that they’ll sound identical after the softening…


Sounds like a descripton of what happens if you wear them on a normal day outside


----------



## Stevko

Bought a schiit Magnius for 10min ago 🙈


----------



## jaywillin (Jan 1, 2023)

a couple of months ago I picked up the 325 and the zen dac after not having a headfi set up for a while
I've had lots of gear, some relatively spendy, I'm tellin ya, this is all I really need !


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Stevko said:


> Bought a schiit Magnius for 10min ago 🙈



You bought a little schitter 'bout an hour ago
Plug in your SR80e see which way the wind blow


----------



## Stevko

gimmeheadroom said:


> You bought a little schitter 'bout an hour ago
> Plug in your SR80e see which way the wind blow


Blowing both ways🤪


----------



## Luckyleo

Having one of those moments that I'm sure most, if not all of you have had at some point of your headphone journey.  I'm blown away by the GS3000x with tubes.  Listening to Flac streaming on Qobuz and it's amazing.  Bela Fleck sounds oh so good.  Brings me to another plateau....


Just saying!  YMMV LOL

Leo


----------



## David222

Luckyleo said:


> Having one of those moments that I'm sure most, if not all of you have had at some point of your headphone journey.  I'm blown away by the GS3000x with tubes.  Listening to Flac streaming on Qobuz and it's amazing.  Bela Fleck sounds oh so good.  Brings me to another plateau....
> 
> 
> Just saying!  YMMV LOL
> ...



Sounds like the tubes have made a night / day difference for you


----------



## ESL-1

Luckyleo said:


> Having one of those moments that I'm sure most, if not all of you have had at some point of your headphone journey.  I'm blown away by the GS3000x with tubes.  Listening to Flac streaming on Qobuz and it's amazing.  Bela Fleck sounds oh so good.  Brings me to another plateau....
> 
> 
> Just saying!  YMMV LOL
> ...


Yup, and when your ears say that is the best you ever heard a favorite track it is magical and long remembered.


----------



## tkemp5513

My GS1000x has now a second failed gimbal where the earphone cup has just come off the headband. Not what one would expect from a $1,200 headphone. I'll be trying to return and replacing with an LCD 2, something substantially built. I've still got my 225x's though luckily, the rods/gimbals are still secure despite an equal amount of use.


----------



## David222

tkemp5513 said:


> My GS1000x has now a second failed gimbal where the earphone cup has just come off the headband. Not what one would expect from a $1,200 headphone. I'll be trying to return and replacing with an LCD 2, something substantially built. I've still got my 225x's though luckily, the rods/gimbals are still secure despite an equal amount of use.



So you're sayin' you want your gimbals not to fall off ?


----------



## tkemp5513

David222 said:


> So you're sayin' you want your gimbals not to fall off ?


Ideally they don't fall off lol But I could wire one ear cup into one of those old vintage phones where you speak into a horn type of thing. I can make two, so let me know if you want one.


----------



## David222

tkemp5513 said:


> Ideally they don't fall off lol But I could wire one ear cup into one of those old vintage phones where you speak into a horn type of thing. I can make two, so let me know if you want one.



I could hold one end and you can hold the other -- we can have an old school telephone call with an operator between us  

Just curious, from where (or whom) did you purchase this particular pair from ?


----------



## Ilomaenkimi (Jan 2, 2023)

I've come to the conclusion in my rambling that I'm going to pursue the Grado RS1x(or RS2x, depends).
Here in Finland RS1x is 999euros, seems that from Germany RS1x is little cheaper, 899euros.

OR is the RS2x more like Hemp with it's sound? Hemp has soundsignature which i like very much, if i could get bigger an d more airy soundstage i'm happy with that.
I'm not after more resolution or anything like that. It would be nice if the lower bass remains the same, not less that's for sure. More is welcome.
Can i "save" money if go to RS2x?

There's also 44mm vs 50mm drivers, does that make a big difference?

Measurements shows differences but my experiences tells me that reality is reality, ears will tell the truth. Problem is that i can't test either of those here. No one sells Grados where i live.
But i also purchased Hemp with no testing and Hemps nailed it.





Used is option also, not many for sale though. Wonder why


----------



## DropTekRoon (Jan 2, 2023)

Ilomaenkimi said:


> I've come to the conclusion in my rambling that I'm going to pursue the Grado RS1x(or RS2x, depends).
> 
> Here in Finland RS1x is 999euros, seems that from Germany RS1x is little cheaper, 899euros.
> 
> ...


 From what I have seen, instrument separation and detail are maybe slightly improved? Maybe the soundstage of the RS1x is also slightly wider than the Hemps? If this is the case, I would love to listen and see how classical and instrumental music on the RS1x compares to the Hemps.


----------



## Roasty

Just put on the Dekoni custom velour pads (non fenestrated) onto the GS3KX.
The top end is definitely more pleasant sounding, but perhaps lacks a bit of “bite”, and possibly a bit too much low end (never thought I’d say this for Grados); there is more bass, but then it also loses a bit of punchiness and definition. Somewhat muddy low end with smear and bleed into the mid bass. Perhaps it was tuned for the non-X variants (?).

*edit - really comfortable pads though!


----------



## tkemp5513

David222 said:


> I could hold one end and you can hold the other -- we can have an old school telephone call with an operator between us
> 
> Just curious, from where (or whom) did you purchase this particular pair from ?


Bought them new from Moon Audio


----------



## carboncopy

Ilomaenkimi said:


> I've come to the conclusion in my rambling that I'm going to pursue the Grado RS1x(or RS2x, depends).
> Here in Finland RS1x is 999euros, seems that from Germany RS1x is little cheaper, 899euros.
> 
> OR is the RS2x more like Hemp with it's sound? Hemp has soundsignature which i like very much, if i could get bigger an d more airy soundstage i'm happy with that.
> ...


I compared the RS2x and RS1x side-by-side (and I have the HEMPS). RS2x sounds much fuller as the RS1x, but still not the same bass as the HEMP. In comparsion the RS1x is much leaner, but with more resolution/insight into the music. I bought the RS1x. Actually I really like the bass of RS1x with F pads. 

The HEMP is a special phone in the Grado line up. Not that refined as the bigger models, but it has a big heart and soul.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

carboncopy said:


> I compared the RS2x and RS1x side-by-side (and I have the HEMPS). RS2x sounds much fuller as the RS1x, but still not the same bass as the HEMP. In comparsion the RS1x is much leaner, but with more resolution/insight into the music. I bought the RS1x. Actually I really like the bass of RS1x with F pads.
> 
> The HEMP is a special phone in the Grado line up. Not that refined as the bigger models, but it has a big heart and soul.


Thanks for that info. 
Hemps i'm gonna keep anyway. Hemps really does have a_ big heart and soul _as you so said! 
I'm even little worried that i might dissapoint with other Grados.


----------



## DropTekRoon (Jan 2, 2023)

Awesome! Thanks as well.


----------



## Strat1117

tkemp5513 said:


> My GS1000x has now a second failed gimbal where the earphone cup has just come off the headband. Not what one would expect from a $1,200 headphone. I'll be trying to return and replacing with an LCD 2, something substantially built. I've still got my 225x's though luckily, the rods/gimbals are still secure despite an equal amount of use.


Audeze are built like tanks, but the sound signature, especially of the LCD-2, is the polar opposite of Grado. LCD-X and above might be more to your liking (although still very different from Grado tuning). Big price difference, too, of course.


Roasty said:


> Just put on the Dekoni custom velour pads (non fenestrated) onto the GS3KX.
> The top end is definitely more pleasant sounding, but perhaps lacks a bit of “bite”, and possibly a bit too much low end (never thought I’d say this for Grados); there is more bass, but then it also loses a bit of punchiness and definition. Somewhat muddy low end with smear and bleed into the mid bass. Perhaps it was tuned for the non-X variants (?).
> 
> *edit - really comfortable pads though!


The velours were the only way I could listen to the RS-1e, but if, as I understand it, the x tuning is more lush to begin with, the fenestrated sheepskin/velour might be more to your liking. Dekoni still has a 30 day satisfaction guarantee, I believe, so you should be able to exchange for only the difference in price. The solid sheepskin Dekonis made even my e’s into bass cannons - too much so to be enjoyable. Unbelievable, but true. 

YMMV, IMHO, just my $.03, etc., _ad nauseum_.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi (Jan 3, 2023)

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Hemps and this record makes me thinking do i even need other Grados or Alessandros. Just Wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last night I listened to Amy Winehouse at the BBC and came to the final conclusion that I really don't need anything better than Hemps. Because i believe that to me there's no better headphone than Hemp is. Yes, i know; famous last words! 
But i have had so many different headphones that i really believe that this is it.
Which is kind of confusing because I paid 300 euros for the used Hemps and got myself the final headphones.

With used RME ADI-2 DAC fs i used under 1keur to my set.

As @carboncopy so brilliantly expressed it: "Not that refined as the bigger models, *but it has a big heart and soul.*"

And to me Hemp brings that big heart and soul to music. With Hemps, I enjoy the music itself more than ever before.
I don't need, or want more. This is just right.






EDIT: Grado GR10e is still in my list though, I also need a phones that does not leak sound out or in.

Anyone seen GR10e below 449euros in Europe?


----------



## carboncopy

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Last night I listened to Amy Winehouse at the BBC and came to the final conclusion that I really don't need anything better than Hemps. Because i believe that to me there's no better headphone than Hemp is. Yes, i know; famous last words!
> But i have had so many different headphones that i really believe that this is it.
> Which is kind of confusing because I paid 300 euros for the used Hemps and got myself the final headphones.
> 
> ...


Now there is one more thing with the HEMPs. I wrote about it several times, but...give it quality power! I had several "systems" through my headphone journey. Sometimes I reach something magical, extraordinary...then I swap one component to a better one (or I think it should be better) and the whole synergy is gone. Should be better, but no. This usually leads to the path, that slowly every component gets changed to even better and then, at some point there is a higher plato. But in between, when the system evolves is just a "between phase".

One such plato system was (which I kinda regretted for a while that I moved on) was the HEMP driven with the Enleum 23R as a power amp and a Trafomatic Audio Head 2 as a preamp. Power was through a Trafomatic Classic 1000 isolation transformator, the DAC was the Aries Cerat Heléne. All cabling Shunyata. I don't add it together how much money that electronic was behind a "poor" HEMP. But I tell you this: the HEMP just floated with music. Bass was pure, clean energy, everything was smooth but dynamic, not a single wrong note. It was sublime and if I compared how the HEMP sound out of my Fiio Q5s and from that system: galaxies apart.

It was (in paper) an absolute price mis-match. In practice....a whole another story.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi (Jan 3, 2023)

carboncopy said:


> Now there is one more thing with the HEMPs. I wrote about it several times, but...give it quality power! I had several "systems" through my headphone journey. Sometimes I reach something magical, extraordinary...then I swap one component to a better one (or I think it should be better) and the whole synergy is gone. Should be better, but no. This usually leads to the path, that slowly every component gets changed to even better and then, at some point there is a higher plato. But in between, when the system evolves is just a "between phase".
> 
> One such plato system was (which I kinda regretted for a while that I moved on) was the HEMP driven with the Enleum 23R as a power amp and a Trafomatic Audio Head 2 as a preamp. Power was through a Trafomatic Classic 1000 isolation transformator, the DAC was the Aries Cerat Heléne. All cabling Shunyata. I don't add it together how much money that electronic was behind a "poor" HEMP. But I tell you this: the HEMP just floated with music. Bass was pure, clean energy, everything was smooth but dynamic, not a single wrong note. It was sublime and if I compared how the HEMP sound out of my Fiio Q5s and from that system: galaxies apart.
> 
> It was (in paper) an absolute price mis-match. In practice....a whole another story.


Maybe i someday try some other amp also. But RME in high power mode makes Hemps sound really good, there's clear difference between Lo- and High-power mode.
I don't doubt that I won't get much more out from Hemps some other amp, but just now i like Hemp with RME. My RME is with older AKM-chip, which many prefer better than the new one.

I could imagine that e.g. Graham Slee Solo Ultra linear DE which i owned years back might match pretty good with Hemps.


----------



## UntilThen

Purrfect.




1


----------



## Delmonaco

I'm pretty impressed (and happy) about how much the bass response is evolving in the RS2x.

One week ago it was still frighteningly lean on some recording, now everything sounds amazing and fuller. There's bass!

I`m even running it with the Apple Dongle DAC on the iPhone. Can't belive how amazing is souding in this setup.

My hard-earned money was not in vain! 

Just saying in case anyone thinks the bass will never shows on it.


----------



## Plautus001

Delmonaco said:


> I'm pretty impressed (and happy) about how much the bass response is evolving in the RS2x.
> 
> One week ago it was still frighteningly lean on some recording, now everything sounds amazing and fuller. There's bass!
> 
> ...


I found the bass decent at first, but it definitely improves over time


----------



## Delmonaco

Plautus001 said:


> I found the bass decent at first, but it definitely improves over time



@Plautus001 What do you use to drive your RS2x? Feeling that amplitication affects more the sound than source and dac.


----------



## Plautus001 (Jan 3, 2023)

Delmonaco said:


> @Plautus001 What do you use to drive your RS2x? Feeling that amplitication affects more the sound than source and dac.


Mostly Schiit Asgard 3 from a Modius AKM4493, but I am waiting for my ModiMultibit2 to arrive

I have also tried the RS2x with my Darkvoice tube amp with some interesting results (extra bass due to high impedience).


----------



## jonathan c (Jan 3, 2023)

Plautus001 said:


> Mostly Schiit Asgard 3 from a Modius AKM4493, but I am waiting for my ModiMultibit2 to arrive
> 
> I have also tried the RS2x with my Darkvoice tube amp with some interesting results (extra bass due to high impedience).


…that is, high output impedance of the DV (probably around 120 ohms) versus the nominal impedance of 38 ohms for the RS-2x. You will have ‘added’ bass via impedance mismatch - that bass might not be the clearest, though.


----------



## David222

Roasty said:


> Just put on the Dekoni custom velour pads* (non fenestrated)* onto the GS3KX.
> The top end is definitely more pleasant sounding, but perhaps lacks a bit of “bite”, and possibly a bit too much low end (never thought I’d say this for Grados); there is more bass, but then it also loses a bit of punchiness and definition. Somewhat muddy low end with smear and bleed into the mid bass. Perhaps it was tuned for the non-X variants (?).
> 
> *edit - really comfortable pads though!



The custom velour _fenestrated_ work very well on the RS1x.  I wonder if the fenestrated makes all the difference here?

Pulled the top end of the RS1x back just a touch - without mucking with the midrange.


----------



## Plautus001

jonathan c said:


> …that is, high output impedance of the DV (probably around 120 ohms) versus the nominal impedance of 38 ohms for the RS-2x. You will have ‘added’ bass via impedance mismatch - that bass might not be the clearest, though.


Yup


----------



## Roasty

David222 said:


> The custom velour _fenestrated_ work very well on the RS1x.  I wonder if the fenestrated makes all the difference here?
> 
> Pulled the top end of the RS1x back just a touch - without mucking with the midrange.



good stuff! I'm gg to give the fenestrated version a go. waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

Delmonaco said:


> I'm pretty impressed (and happy) about how much the bass response is evolving in the RS2x.
> 
> One week ago it was still frighteningly lean on some recording, now everything sounds amazing and fuller. There's bass!
> 
> ...


Apple dongle is pretty good actually. There's difference though with my Hemps when i swapped RME ADI-2 DAC fs, but look at the pricetag.


----------



## dynavit (Jan 5, 2023)

In 2022 I was playing around a lot with Grados, with their pads and sources. To understand my results you should know, that I come  from Stax, earning a collection of 20 electrostates . Never the less I like the character of Grado and their image. For me, they are like Harley Davidson: Horrible constructions but you have to love the sound.
At the moment I have 5 of my favorit Grados at home:
- very early RS1 with wooden bottons and golden letters (first owner since about 30 years) - favorite pads: Shibibo
- GS 1000, very hard to handle - play it with tape modded Gpads now. Very depending on the music I listen with them.
- PS 1000e, my second one. This  one was modified with other drivers and a nice headband. They got some ZMF fenastred pads, very beautiful and very bass heavy ( maybe my best Grados), nice mids. Lot of fun.
-GH2, I dried a lot of the smaller, newer Grados, but those were the best for my ears.
- GS 3000 with MR Speaker Voce pads. Very balanced and most detailed of the 5

Most of the time I play the Grados with my second hifi-line: Roon Rock - ifi Micro iusb - Mytek Brooklyn - little Dot mk1 with Burson V6 vivid and Telefunken tubes . Also  I have good experiences with Earman TR and ifi Micro ican . ifi Ican is a little bit cleanen, but little Dot has more space, more musicality and the V6 gives him good dynamic. 
(Tubes, some where in the line, are a must for my taste and Grados like them too.)
The little Dot mk1 is an unbeliefable match with the Grados and a nice and cheap playground for those of us, who like to swap tubes and opamps.

So some of my experiences with Grado:
- If I compare the 30 year old RS1 with  new TOTLs from today , I must say, Grado has made a lot of steps...but to the side, not that much forward. In my combination and with my ears (I am not sensible in the highs anymore) the RS1 is so close to the GS3000, that' a shame for every developer.
- Didn't like the White One and the Hemp. Both to muffled for me.
- Trying different pads makes sense.  You may expect more comfort, but none of them is the best solution for all Grados concerning sound.
- You  can't expect better sound from newer or more expensive models in the Grado line. There is no logic. (Maybe its better now with the x line. Liked the RS1x more than the RS2x, even I thought the last one is an evolution to the e.)
- The price of the PS2000 has reached a level, which took a part of the symphathie I always felt for this company. 90% has stayed the same since years but prices went up more than double. But ok, everywhere the same.

Have a better 2023,
enjoy music,
enjoy your Grados
tom


----------



## Ilomaenkimi (Jan 5, 2023)

dynavit said:


> In 2022 I was playing around a lot with Grados, with their pads and sources. To understand my results you should know, that I come  from Stax, earning a collection of 20 electrostates . Never the less I like the character of Grado and their image. For me, they are like Harley Davidson: Horrible constructions but you have to love the sound.
> At the moment I have 5 of my favorit Grados at home:
> - very early RS1 with wooden bottons and golden letters (first owner since about 30 years) - favorite pads: Shibibo
> - GS 1000, very hard to handle - play it with tape modded Gpads now. Very depending on the music I listen with them.
> ...


Thanks for sharing. 
So if my ears love Hemps, it’s not worth for me to even try RS2x? Or RS1x?
I have nothing bad to say about Hemps. Soundstage could be bigger, that’s all.
I love Hemps soundsignature and the way that it handles music. With soul and heart.

Edit: I am still amazed how musical headphones i got about 300euros. Best i have had. By a big margin.


----------



## dynavit

Oh no! That's not what I wanted to say.
 A lot of people like the hemp and the RS1,2x are great headphones. (Thought about buying the 2 until I heart the 1).
Try what ever is possible and make your own experiences.


----------



## ZeDuK

These days, I spend very good times with a SR325X which came after a Hemp (which is still there).
I'm very happy with new signature of the 325, especially with Beautiful Audio hybrids (Grado F are good too sound wise but so uncomfortable with my glasses).
I've tried with RME ADI 2 (AKM) but it's great even with the Mojo 2.

I'm considering trying other Grado headphones (RS1X, GS1000X, GS3000X).
As a rock music listener, I expect good quality bass (I want to feel the slam).
Which model would you suggest ?
And is it worth the extra price ?


----------



## jonathan c

To @ZeDuK, if you want to ‘feel’ the bass slam with any of the Grado Reference Series (vintage, former, current), use the F-cushions. I always take off my glasses when I listen via headphones (Grado or otherwise). It is comfortable and, since my eyesight is so weak, I focus on sound 🤷🏻‍♂️.


----------



## ZeDuK

I totally agree with you, when I first discovered the F pads with the Hemp, I was stunned : never heard a Grado sound like that but it's still a Grado.
Beautiful Audio's are great pads too, offering something different but it's a 2 minutes change.

Except the pads, or speaking about driver and cups, can we get significantly further with some of the more expansive Grado (RS2X, RS1X, GS1000X, GS3000X) ?


----------



## Luckyleo

ZeDuK said:


> These days, I spend very good times with a SR325X which came after a Hemp (which is still there).
> I'm very happy with new signature of the 325, especially with Beautiful Audio hybrids (Grado F are good too sound wise but so uncomfortable with my glasses).
> I've tried with RME ADI 2 (AKM) but it's great even with the Mojo 2.
> 
> ...


Well, I have the 325x, RS1x and GS3000x.  I can't speak to the GS1000x.  Both the RS1x and GS3000x are better than most all headphones I've heard.  Before continuing, I want to stress that no one has the same listening preferences/hearing abilities, as I do, hence YMMV.   Okay, all disclaimers aside, the bass on the 3000x is superior to that of the RS1x.  More pronounced, tighter, and seems to blend better into the mids (is that evening an audio term??? Blend??).  Anyway, if you got the RS1x and never heard the 3000x, I'm guessing you would be truly pleased with the improvements between it and the 325x.  Heck, even if you have heard the 3000x  I'm guessing that you would still truly enjoy and appreciate the RS1x over the 325x.  

Good luck!

Leo


----------



## ZeDuK

Thanks for this comparison.
Yesterday, I was reading this review which really interested me.
https://addictedtoaudio.com.au/blogs/reviews/grado-gs3000x-headphones-statement-series-review

It's not always simple to compare Grado's price when the changes could seem not so impressive.


----------



## jonathan c

ZeDuK said:


> I totally agree with you, when I first discovered the F pads with the Hemp, I was stunned : never heard a Grado sound like that but it's still a Grado.
> Beautiful Audio's are great pads too, offering something different but it's a 2 minutes change.
> 
> Except the pads, or speaking about driver and cups, can we get significantly further with some of the more expansive Grado (RS2X, RS1X, GS1000X, GS3000X) ?


•  The Hemp is indeed a special headphone. To get ‘more of Hemp’, you could search for the GH-2, a limited edition headphone which is Grado’s first Cocobolo wood headphone.
•  You can get ‘further’ with GS3000x. Will it be ‘significantly further’? That varies by listener. What also varies by listener: ‘is it worth it?’


----------



## ZeDuK

jonathan c said:


> •  The Hemp is indeed a special headphone. To get ‘more of Hemp’, you could search for the GH-2, a limited edition headphone which is Grado’s first Cocobolo wood headphone.
> •  You can get ‘further’ with GS3000x. Will it be ‘significantly further’? *That varies by listener*. What also varies by listener: ‘is it worth it?’


Sure !


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

For me Hemp is what it is because i am not after maximum resolution, the brightest treble or sharpest soundstage.

It is the whole. Musical presentation.
Too much e.g. resolution kills often musicality, for me i mean.

Soul and heart is present with Hemps. That is rare, very rare.
And it means different thing for everyone of us.

I'm afraid if i go RS1x or RS2x i might lose that heart and soul.

Hard to explain because my English is what it is, but hope i made my point.


----------



## Luckyleo

ZeDuK said:


> Thanks for this comparison.
> Yesterday, I was reading this review which really interested me.
> https://addictedtoaudio.com.au/blogs/reviews/grado-gs3000x-headphones-statement-series-review
> 
> It's not always simple to compare Grado's price when the changes could seem not so impressive.


Thanks for sharing this review.  In short, I don't disagree with anything stated....

Leo


----------



## jonathan c

Ilomaenkimi said:


> For me Hemp is what it is because i am not after maximum resolution, the brightest treble or sharpest soundstage.
> 
> It is the whole. Musical presentation.
> Too much e.g. resolution kills often musicality, for me i mean.
> ...


You did.

“It is the whole”. _Gestalt. _

“Soul and heart” ===> Immersion. What I always experience with live music.


----------



## Delmonaco

Ilomaenkimi said:


> For me Hemp is what it is because i am not after maximum resolution, the brightest treble or sharpest soundstage.
> 
> It is the whole. Musical presentation.
> Too much e.g. resolution kills often musicality, for me i mean.
> ...



I have the feeling that you can live very happy with the Hemps for a long time still.

In my journey I began with the 80e, wich I love to much that I just want more of it. Went to the 80x, got a more clear sound, better separation, better bass, but the mirange bite and energy was a little receded, it has better technicalities but I don’t think this is always better. Then I got the 325x, wich completely blows me away right out of the box. Amazing presence, weight, slam, bass. I have so much fun with it, never had listening to a headphnoe this great. But still it was very different from the 80e signature and I began to fing the dark signature and bass overwhealming in long listening. 

Then I took a deep breath and got the RS2x. Right out of the box I was happy, it has the e series signature without a doubt. That speed and midrange energy all the way without any shame. But I got really scared over time because I began to find it too lean. I got to the point where I thought I was going to sell it. Keep listening and now, about 4 weeks of normal listening, I can’t believe how much it has improved. Now I think it’s really a big jump from the Prestige series. It’s my favorite Grado without a doubt. Have nothing negative to say about it really. Very very happy - especially because it was very expensive in my country. Worth every penny. 

I read that the Hemp it’s close to the 325x, wich maybe you can enjoy, maybe a little more agressive and same signature style.

But I still find the 80e special in it's way. It's amazing how much Grado delivers in it's entry level. Which makes me have a special affection for this philosophy of them. Especially in this audiophile environment that values can scare so many beginners.


----------



## tkemp5513

Update on my frequently-falling-apart GS1000x's- Moon Audio initially refused to accept a return as I'm beyond the 30 days, however they talked with Grado and Grado has agreed to accept a return and I'll be getting a store credit with Moon Audio. So man, again Grado comes through in their customer service. I will miss the 1000x's, I fudged the rod back into the gimbal for a temporary listen and there's a lot to like about them. However my plans are to join the dark side and pay an extra $4 to get some LCD X's.


----------



## Rebel Chris

Lol, 4 dollar extra. Too bad of your GS1000x.


----------



## Plautus001

Luckyleo said:


> Well, I have the 325x, RS1x and GS3000x.  I can't speak to the GS1000x.  Both the RS1x and GS3000x are better than most all headphones I've heard.  Before continuing, I want to stress that no one has the same listening preferences/hearing abilities, as I do, hence YMMV.   Okay, all disclaimers aside, the bass on the 3000x is superior to that of the RS1x.  More pronounced, tighter, and seems to blend better into the mids (is that evening an audio term??? Blend??).  Anyway, if you got the RS1x and never heard the 3000x, I'm guessing you would be truly pleased with the improvements between it and the 325x.  Heck, even if you have heard the 3000x  I'm guessing that you would still truly enjoy and appreciate the RS1x over the 325x.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Leo


Interesting, everything i have read indicates the RS1X as bass shy compared to SR325X and Hemp.


----------



## glpsace (Jan 5, 2023)

dynavit said:


> So some of my experiences with Grado:
> 
> - Didn't like the White One and the Hemp. Both to muffled for me.


I only have the Hemp, my first Grado, which I like. I was very curious about the White One and not only it is one of the rarest to see around (or the least talked), I also had the impression that it was quite different from the Hemp.

So I was curious about the "muffled" comment. I understand regarding the Hemp but had the impression that the White one was way more clinical, far from the "warm" and relaxed Hemp,  still with some nice bass (PS500e style) and better separation, image and soundstage that the Hemp.

Would love to read more about it from people who tried it or own it.

Cheers.


----------



## jonathan c

Plautus001 said:


> Interesting, everything i have read indicates the RS1X as bass shy compared to SR325X and Hemp.


To me, bass via RS-1x is a bit light but it is there - with good detail and quality. If I am in a ‘bass mood’ but want to savour the RS-1x midrange, treble, soundstage, the amp will be Icon Audio HP8 - with a pair of Ken-Rad VT-231 tubes. ‘RS-1x as bass cannon’ 😀🤪!!


----------



## David222 (Jan 5, 2023)

Ilomaenkimi said:


> For me Hemp is what it is because i am not after maximum resolution, the brightest treble or sharpest soundstage.
> 
> It is the whole. Musical presentation.
> Too much e.g. resolution kills often musicality, for me i mean.
> ...



This is a really great point -  also --> being more selective with what music/genre is played with given headphones  becomes increasingly important when you invest in multiple variations from the same manufacturer (Grado, ZMF, etc.).

There is some music that I *love* with the Hemps and the same tracks that sound just average on the RS1x.  Similarly, certain vocals that are tremendous on the RS1x and fall totally flat on the Hemps in their ability to achieve the "sparkle" in the upper register


----------



## David222 (Jan 5, 2023)

glpsace said:


> I only have the Hemp, my first Grado, which I like. I was very curious about the White One and not only it is one of the rarest to see around (or the least talked), I also had the impression that it was quite different from the Hemp.
> 
> So I was curious about the "muffled" comment. I understand regarding the Hemp but had the impression that the White one was way more clinical, far from the "warm" and relaxed Hemp,  still with some nice bass (PS500e style) and better separation, image and soundstage that the Hemp.
> 
> ...



I don't find the Hemp to be muffled whatsoever -- it’s a great headphone with lots of "attitude".  I also have the PS500e - was very hard to find -- another fantastic Grado - just a bit darker than the others …sort of reminds me of another version (perhaps more detail and more bass) of  the Senn. HD6XX or 650 ... not my cup of tea, so I listed it for sale here (shameless plug).

P.S. .... I like your RNHP - great little AMP


----------



## tkemp5513

Has anyone seen the Pokemon Center Grados? I think it's pretty cool they collabed. Wonder how they sound.


----------



## jonathan c

Thank you, @Ilomaenkimi, your posts have me all ‘Hemped’ up; here I go 😀 …


----------



## David222

jonathan c said:


> Thank you, @Ilomaenkimi, your posts have me all ‘Hemped’ up; here I go 😀 …



Seems unfair that your Hemps came with a garage door opener - all I got was headphones 😂😜


----------



## jonathan c

Actually, the Hemp is the _genie _that came out of the white Grado box….👍👍🤣🤣 !!


----------



## David222

jonathan c said:


> Actually, the Hemp is the _genie _that came out of the white Grado box….👍👍🤣🤣 !!



Lol. That was a good one 🤣


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

jonathan c said:


> Thank you, @Ilomaenkimi, your posts have me all ‘Hemped’ up; here I go 😀 …


I have V1 i think, different cable. Violectric might be very good match with Hemp.


----------



## jonathan c

Ilomaenkimi said:


> I have V1 i think, different cable. Violectric might be very good match with Hemp.


Violectric _is _an excellent match with Hemp, with other Grados, with…


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

jonathan c said:


> Violectric _is _an excellent match with Hemp, with other Grados, with…


Seems you have some nice Grados, very interested to hear your opinion of Hemp vs other Grados. 
RS2x still bothers my mind from time to time.


----------



## glpsace (Jan 6, 2023)

David222 said:


> I don't find the Hemp to be muffled whatsoever -- it’s a great headphone with lots of "attitude".  I also have the PS500e - was very hard to find -- another fantastic Grado - just a bit darker than the others …sort of reminds me of another version (perhaps more detail and more bass) of  the Senn. HD6XX or 650 ... not my cup of tea, so I listed it for sale here (shameless plug).
> 
> P.S. .... I like your RNHP - great little AMP


I've seen it. Too bad you are from another Continent. 

I agree with you, I love the Hemp, just not as an all purpose Headphone. It needs to be complemented with others.

I´m very surprised with the Rupert Neve amp, too bad that for the time being I can only double amp it with a RU6 Dongle. I'm waiting for Schiit to stock the Bifrost 2/64 (already paid for) so that the synergy magic begins!

Now I'm just left with a decision to which Grado to complement the Hemp. I was thinking either RX1, RX2 or the White one. I would love the 500e (maybe a nice used one further down the line) but too similar to the Hemp, at least in theory. I would love a PS2000e but price is just out of my budget, so as the 3000x. The 1000x seems interesting but for the steep price (for me) still too little information about it. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

David222 said:


> *I don't find the Hemp to be muffled whatsoever -- it’s a great headphone with lots of "attitude"*.  I also have the PS500e - was very hard to find -- another fantastic Grado - just a bit darker than the others …sort of reminds me of another version (perhaps more detail and more bass) of  the Senn. HD6XX or 650 ... not my cup of tea, so I listed it for sale here (shameless plug).
> 
> P.S. .... I like your RNHP - great little AMP


Same thoughts here. I listen every kind of music. What ever i put to Hemps i get sound that pleases me every way.
But we all have our own ears and own preferences.
I know there is better Grados, that’s for sure. For now, i’m satisfied with Hemps, there may come time when i will want something more. Who knows.
But i won’t find better sound from something else than Grados.
Been there, done that.


----------



## paraphernalia

glpsace said:


> I was very curious about the White One
> So I was curious about the "muffled" comment. I understand regarding the Hemp but had the impression that the White one was way more clinical, far from the "warm" and relaxed Hemp,  still with some nice bass (PS500e style) and better separation, image and soundstage that the Hemp.
> 
> Would love to read more about it from people who tried it or own it.
> ...



The White (WH1) is a strange one. What i can surely say about it is that it has more pronounced mids which is very nice. Treble is more like the PS500e. Definitely a Grado but a tamed one. Bass is unremarkable but present.

Definitely not 'clinical' as a whole, more like 'enjoyable but unspectacular'. After listening to it even the PS500e sounds 'thin'.

I recently got a Mojo 2 and with it the White really became interesting, it's a great match.

Maybe all this is typical for the 'big' Grados, i couldn't say as the White is the only Grado with G cups i have ever listened to.


----------



## cb212

Hello everybody,

I am from Germany and after reading for a long time this is my first post. I own the White Headphone too. „Enjoyable but unspectacular“ is exactly what I think about it. I use it with the sunflower-mod and like it very much.


----------



## monousa

cb212 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I am from Germany and after reading for a long time this is my first post. I own the White Headphone too. „Enjoyable but unspectacular“ is exactly what I think about it. I use it with the sunflower-mod and like it very much.


Welcome!


----------



## cb212

Thank you, this thread helped me very much with my decicisions which Grado headphone to buy.


----------



## JerseyD

cb212 said:


> Thank you, this thread helped me very much with my decicisions which Grado headphone to buy.


Don't keep us in suspense!  Which one...and why?


----------



## cb212

I bought the PS 500e because of your posts and it was the right decision. I modded it with shipibo rodblocks and gimbals and it is my favourite Grado.

 I bought the Hemp, because it was „hyped“ in this thread, and it was the right decision too. I like it very much because of the „Gestalt“, like #jonathan c wrote above. I often use it with dekoni velours pads.

The GH3, modded with shipibo rodblocks and gimbals, is a beauty, and a very very good headphone too. One user posted a picture and a good review, so I bought it for a reasonable price. I use it with quartermodded yaxi pads.

I bought the 325i gold because of #Stevko, he posted good things about them, but I had to tame the highs by using geekria donuts.

My first impressions with grado headphones were the 60e and the 325e. Because these headphones impressed me very much, I began to read this thread.

Sorry, if my english is not correct.


----------



## monousa

cb212 said:


> I bought the PS 500e because of your posts and it was the right decision. I modded it with shipibo rodblocks and gimbals and it is my favourite Grado.
> 
> I bought the Hemp, because it was „hyped“ in this thread, and it was the right decision too. I like it very much because of the „Gestalt“, like #jonathan c wrote above. I often use it with dekoni velours pads.
> 
> ...


Very nice collection. I started with SR60. Then sr 125 and 325. Later added RS2E. Alessandro M1. And now have SR225x. I have also used DIY versions of GS 3000E and PS 1000E.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi (Jan 6, 2023)

How are sonic differences between RS2 variations?
RS2x is something i might someday test.


----------



## monousa

Ilomaenkimi said:


> How are sonic differences between RS2 variations?
> RS2x is something i might someday test.


I cannot speak for the RS2X. but the RS2E sound signature is equivalent to opening a window and hearing the sounds outside versus hearing those sounds with the window closed. Immense detail and clarity. Best way that I can describe it.


----------



## cb212

monousa said:


> Very nice collection. I started with SR60. Then sr 125 and 325. Later added RS2E. Alessandro M1. And now have SR225x. I have also used DIY versions of GS 3000E and PS 1000E.


As a DIY-version I have Hemp-drivers in the houses of a 325e, which is a very nice combo. I need to hear a 325x to compare.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi (Jan 6, 2023)

It is the whole. *Musical presentation*. Big heart and soul. I love Hemps.


----------



## dynavit

Sorry for the confusion, when I droped Hemp and the White in one box.
Yes, they are different, but both not my taste. I really tried to like the Hemp for its look and I could listen with him until changing to another headphone like the GH2. God, what  have I missed and still was lucky. 
The White should have bee a present for my son, who loves white. But none of us could get warm with him. Something didn't sound right, the different parts didn't fit together. It was not engaging. It was like waiting for something to come, but it never came. Maybe it was just boring, as somebody wrote here. Because I am not a collector of Grados I sold him quickly. Maybe somebody else is very lucky with him now.


----------



## cb212

For me, the white headphone ist the balanced of all grados I own. Once burned in its sound is very delightful. I can use it for hours without comfort issues and the sound - for my taste - is never annoying. Tastes are different.


----------



## Stevko (Jan 6, 2023)

Are schiit magnius and RF noise a common «issue» with high sensitive cans?(Grado)
(high gain)
SE in and OUT
perfect in low gain,but miss some omp


----------



## mks100

Stevko said:


> Are schist magnius and RF noise a common «issue» with high sensitive cans?(Grado)
> (high gain)
> SE in and OUT
> perfect in low gain,but miss some omp


It's been my experience (Ragnorak 2, Jotunheim 2, Jotunheim, Lyr 3, & Vali 2) that all of these amps develop hiss in high gain with Grados (RS1x, RS2e, GH2, SR325e, & SR80e) FWIW.


----------



## jonathan c

mks100 said:


> It's been my experience (Ragnorak 2, Jotunheim 2, Jotunheim, Lyr 3, & Vali 2) that all of these amps develop hiss in high gain with Grados (RS1x, RS2e, GH2, SR325e, & SR80e) FWIW.


When I run Grado RS-1x with Schiit Lyr 3, using single Ken-Rad VT-231 tube or pair Ken-Rad 6C5 tubes on adapter, there is _no _hiss on high gain. 🤷🏻‍♂️😀.


----------



## Stevko

It is more RF noise,not sure if it is hiss.anyway. My Grados sounds good in low gain, no noise.bought it second hand for 1/3. Really don’t need it. Maybe a balanced dac and a balanced cable for my T1 is a good idea…


----------



## Plautus001

mks100 said:


> It's been my experience (Ragnorak 2, Jotunheim 2, Jotunheim, Lyr 3, & Vali 2) that all of these amps develop hiss in high gain with Grados (RS1x, RS2e, GH2, SR325e, & SR80e) FWIW.


Listening to RS2x right now on an Asgard 3 in high gain - no gain or hiss here


----------



## jonathan c

For what it is worth, I have found that the Schiit headphone amplifiers that I own / have owned sound / sounded better in the high-gain setting. Greater spatial delineation, wider dynamics - independent of volume level. This is / has been true of Lyr 3, Mjolnir 2, Valhalla 2 even with efficient headphones such as Grado RS-1x.


----------



## Plautus001

jonathan c said:


> For what it is worth, I have found that the Schiit headphone amplifiers that I own / have owned sound / sounded better in the high-gain setting. Greater spatial delineation, wider dynamics - independent of volume level. This is / has been true of Lyr 3, Mjolnir 2, Valhalla 2 even with efficient headphones such as Grado RS-1x.


----------



## Plautus001

RS2x / Modius / Asgard 3 sounding vivid on this album, especially "Satellite of Love".


----------



## David222

As @jonathan c has mentioned before - Grado paired with Violectric is mesmerizing / fascinant / affascinante / hypnotizující 

 🥁


----------



## jonathan c (Jan 6, 2023)

.


----------



## David222 (Jan 6, 2023)

jonathan c said:


> .


----------



## DropTekRoon (Saturday at 3:21 AM)

First pair of Grados came! Currently listening to them now. WOW! They sound so beautiful! I see why so many people love the sound on these. I can imagine that they will sound even better once they are broken in! I'm very happy with these so far! I keep wanting to turn up the volume on these


----------



## Stevko

jonathan c said:


> For what it is worth, I have found that the Schiit headphone amplifiers that I own / have owned sound / sounded better in the high-gain setting. Greater spatial delineation, wider dynamics - independent of volume level. This is / has been true of Lyr 3, Mjolnir 2, Valhalla 2 even with efficient headphones such as Grado RS-1x.


More omp in high gain. But with my Magnius it is more pops/hiss/RF?


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

How is GR10e iem soundbalance vs Hemps/other Grados?


----------



## glpsace

David222 said:


> As @jonathan c has mentioned before - Grado paired with Violectric is mesmerizing / fascinant / affascinante / hypnotizující
> 
> 🥁


I wanted a Violectric Amp. but I could only stretch the budget to a Rupert Neve. One day will get one. Do they have a good synergy with the Schiit Bifrost 2/64 DAC? I know the RNHP and the Schiit have a strong synergy.


----------



## glpsace

Ilomaenkimi said:


> How is GR10e iem soundbalance vs Hemps/other Grados?


I´m the last person that can answer you but from what I have read the sound differs quite a bit from the different versions. Silver Ring / Silver ring with holes / gold ring (latest version).

I was also sort of curious about them but, at least here in Europe, they are not easy to find at all, and used, without a warranty, is a gamble since wouldn't know where to send them in case of any issue with them. Can't certainly send them to Brooklyn!


----------



## Roasty

the Dekoni fenestrated are a better alternative than the non fenestrated velour pads for the GS3kX. the top end and vocals are very slightly drawn back, but maintains the crispness and strong central imaging. sounds like a very slight bump in midbass. low end is still tight and punchy. 

If the change in tuning from the E to x series is similar across the board, I would recommend the fenestrated over non fenestrated for the X series grados (well, for the 3kx for sure). the non fenestrated altered the sound too much, and not for the better.


----------



## JerseyD

Ilomaenkimi said:


> How is GR10e iem soundbalance vs Hemps/other Grados?


I have never heard the Hemps, but compared to the rest of the e-series Grados, the GR10e has less treble emphasis and is more balanced top to bottom.  A very smooth sound with good extension at both ends.  ( I used to be a Grado dealer until about three years ago.)


----------



## jonathan c

It’s time to freshen / soften the G-cushions ☑️


----------



## Stevko

Stevko said:


> Are schiit magnius and RF noise a common «issue» with high sensitive cans?(Grado)
> (high gain)
> SE in and OUT
> perfect in low gain,but miss some omp


Moved some cables and took my ipad instead of my iphone. Now it is pretty good…


----------



## glpsace

DropTekRoon said:


> First pair of Grados came! Currently listening to them now. WOW! They sound so beautiful! I see why so many people love the sound on these. I can imagine that they will sound even better once they are broken in! I'm very happy with these so far! I keep wanting to turn up the volume on these


Congrats! It is also my first one and what a ride it has been!


----------



## Plautus001

Stevko said:


> More omp in high gain. But with my Magnius it is more pops/hiss





Stevko said:


> Moved some cables and took my ipad instead of my iphone. Now it is pretty good.



So... you are using the 3.5mm from a phone/tablet to the Magnius?

Or are you using said phone/tablet as source for dac?


----------



## jonathan c (Saturday at 4:06 PM)

DropTekRoon said:


> First pair of Grados came! Currently listening to them now. WOW! They sound so beautiful! I see why so many people love the sound on these. I can imagine that they will sound even better once they are broken in! I'm very happy with these so far! I keep wanting to turn up the volume on these


_That_ is one of the best Grados. If it’s captivity by & surrender to 🎼 that you want, Hemp _will oblige _!!! 😀👍


----------



## Stevko

Plautus001 said:


> So... you are using the 3.5mm from a phone/tablet to the Magnius?
> 
> Or are you using said phone/tablet as source for dac?


Ipad—tr amp - magnius. So only source


----------



## Plautus001

Stevko said:


> Ipad—tr amp - magnius. So only source


I would suggest an outboard dac...

Modi E or Modius easy to suggest, but I know you are not in the US like me... my $300 US ModiMultibit 2 ended up costing @526 CDN after shipping and exchange rate.


----------



## god-bluff (Saturday at 8:26 PM)

Stevko said:


> Moved some cables and took my ipad instead of my iphone. Now it is pretty good…


Posted in error! Sorry


----------



## DropTekRoon

glpsace said:


> Congrats! It is also my first one and what a ride it has been!





jonathan c said:


> _That_ is one of the best Grados. If it’s captivity by & surrender to 🎼 that you want, Hemp _will oblige _!!! 😀👍



They aren't the most comfortable as expected, but I expected it to be a lot worse honestly. The sound definitely makes up for it though. When I used the Hemps for the first time last night, I wore them for about 4 hours before I had to take them off.


From what I have read, it seems like most people say that the stock F pads sound the best with them which makes sense. I like to experiment though so having another pair of pads that I can swap in and out would be kinda fun if worth it.


I have been looking at the Dekoni, ZMF, and Beautiful Audio pads. None of them are cheap. Particularly the Beautiful Audio ones. But they all look pretty good I think. Especially the Beautiful Audio ones. Looks like they got the best reviews and you can also change the color on the pads too. If I do decide to do some pad swapping, I don't want the sound to be "muddy" and I still want to keep as much of the Grado sound as possible. I really enjoy the consistent audio from the stock F pads. They really do have a great sound.


Would any of these be worthwhile or do you think that they would change the sound too much on the Hemps? Again, I don't really mind the stock pads, but I just like to experiment sometimes.


----------



## jonathan c (Saturday at 11:40 PM)

DropTekRoon said:


> They aren't the most comfortable as expected, but I expected it to be a lot worse honestly. The sound definitely makes up for it though. When I used the Hemps for the first time last night, I wore them for about 4 hours before I had to take them off.
> 
> 
> From what I have read, it seems like most people say that the stock F pads sound the best with them which makes sense. I like to experiment though so having another pair of pads that I can swap in and out would be kinda fun if worth it.
> ...


•  The Dekoni and the BA pads are nice looking. Realise, though, that these pads will cause the speakers / drivers to be a few millimetres further from your ears. Bass level, overall volume, and ‘impact’ will be somewhat reduced as a result.
•  To my ears, for Hemp it is F _uber alles._


----------



## Stevko (Sunday at 1:37 AM)

Plautus001 said:


> I would suggest an outboard dac...
> 
> Modi E or Modius easy to suggest, but I know you are not in the US like me... my $300 US ModiMultibit 2 ended up costing @526 CDN after shipping and exchange rate.


I must pay about 50 usd in freight+Import fee and VAT.But still a ok price for this DAC.
We have a sciiit dealer here in north.always out of stock.
It is possible to buy topping.cheap and always in stock.Bought the Magnius most for fun. Second hand for 1/3.
Already own a dac and an amp.(SE)

But a modius can feed my magnius and my Atrox amp since it have SE and BAL out.
But the truth is: I don’t need any of them. My Tr-amp is all I need


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

JerseyD said:


> I have never heard the Hemps, but compared to the rest of the e-series Grados, the GR10e has less treble emphasis and is more balanced top to bottom.  A very smooth sound with good extension at both ends.  ( I used to be a Grado dealer until about three years ago.)


Thanks for the info. 
But is the ”Grado” still there? The fun part, musicality and airy soundstage?


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

I have now narrowed my options with my second Grados, i think 
-RS2x(or RS2e?)
-GR10e
-GS1000x(or GS1000e?)

GS1000x (or e)is expensive to me, but what i have read it could be it..
Though RS2x with G-cushions comes close they say?

GR10e is also option because of price and sometimes i need iems that does not leak sound.
But is there that big soundstage and Grado-sound what i’m after?

Hemps are here to stay, that’s for sure.


----------



## David222

Ilomaenkimi said:


> I have now narrowed my options with my second Grados, i think
> -RS2x(or RS2e?)
> -GR10e
> -GS1000x(or GS1000e?)
> ...





Ilomaenkimi said:


> But is there *that big soundstage* and Grado-sound what i’m after?
> 
> Hemps are here to stay, that’s for sure.



Perhaps consider “G” pads on your Hemps - those are my go-to.  

Keep in mind you’re coming to the house of Grado for lushes unmistakable sound signature - with “heft” that arguably cannot be beat - a big(er) soundstage is achievable - but not the key trick at this magic show 🪄🙃


----------



## Ilomaenkimi (Sunday at 8:16 AM)

David222 said:


> Perhaps consider “G” pads on your Hemps - those are my go-to.
> 
> Keep in mind you’re coming to the house of Grado for lushes unmistakable sound signature - with “heft” that arguably cannot be beat - a big(er) soundstage is achievable - but not the key trick at this magic show 🪄🙃


I have G-pads coming but i doubt that Hemps soundsignature is best with the original F-pads.
At Grado they know what they are doing, i believe.


----------



## JerseyD

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Thanks for the info.
> But is the ”Grado” still there? The fun part, musicality and airy soundstage?


I hate saying this because the Gr10e is truly one of my favorites, but in my opinion they do not have the Grado sound.  They are clearer, more polite & defined in the treble, lacking that Grado “it is alive!”, “you are there!” sizzle.  As a former dealer, I currently have only a leftover set of the GR8e (which are nothing special - don’t bother) in-house. My adult son convinced me to let him have the one set of GR10e I had when we went out of business.  Only a few of you will get this comparison, but the GR10e is much more like an in-ear ZMF Auteur Classic than it is an in-ear Grado.


----------



## glpsace

JerseyD said:


> I hate saying this because the Gr10e is truly one of my favorites, but in my opinion they do not have the Grado sound.  They are clearer, more polite & defined in the treble, lacking that Grado “it is alive!”, “you are there!” sizzle.  As a former dealer, I currently have only a leftover set of the GR8e (which are nothing special - don’t bother) in-house. My adult son convinced me to let him have the one set of GR10e I had when we went out of business.  Only a few of you will get this comparison, but the GR10e is much more like an in-ear ZMF Auteur Classic than it is an in-ear Grado.


Indeed, that meets most of what I read about it. Nice sound but not much related to the Grado signature, old or new. The last version, with the golden ring, seems to be the least "special" which is a pity because it is the only one, even if rare, that can still be found new.

I have also read that the GT220 is more around the line of the Hemp / new X drive sound signature. If that could be confirmed by someone that owns one, that really would interest me a lot. I have some old AirPods Pro (1st gen) that I use with my iPhone when making my walks outside and was thinking of getting the newer version of the Pro. Then came across some reviews of the Grado and was wondering to get them instead, even if the AirPods would suit the apple ecosystem better. It is all about the sound in the end.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi (Sunday at 11:00 AM)

glpsace said:


> Indeed, that meets most of what I read about it. Nice sound but not much related to the Grado signature, old or new. The last version, with the golden ring, seems to be the least "special" which is a pity because it is the only one, even if rare, that can still be found new.
> 
> I have also read that the GT220 is more around the line of the Hemp / new X drive sound signature. If that could be confirmed by someone that owns one, that really would interest me a lot. I have some old AirPods Pro (1st gen) that I use with my iPhone when making my walks outside and was thinking of getting the newer version of the Pro. Then came across some reviews of the Grado and was wondering to get them instead, even if the AirPods would suit the apple ecosystem better. It is all about the sound in the end.


I had gen1 Airpods pros, now i have gen2. Gen 2 is amazingly good wireless iem in my opinion. I prefer it better than Max or H95.
You really can listen music with Airpods pro2.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi (Sunday at 11:05 AM)

JerseyD said:


> I hate saying this because the Gr10e is truly one of my favorites, but in my opinion they do not have the Grado sound.  They are clearer, more polite & defined in the treble, lacking that Grado “it is alive!”, “you are there!” sizzle.  As a former dealer, I currently have only a leftover set of the GR8e (which are nothing special - don’t bother) in-house. My adult son convinced me to let him have the one set of GR10e I had when we went out of business.  Only a few of you will get this comparison, but the GR10e is much more like an in-ear ZMF Auteur Classic than it is an in-ear Grado.


Okay, thanks a lot for this information. 👍 Helps my decisions.
I’ll stick my Airpods pro2 as iem. I will spend my moneys to RS2x.


----------



## glpsace

Ilomaenkimi said:


> I had gen1 Airpods pros, now i have gen2. Gen 2 is amazingly good wireless iem in my opinion. I prefer it better than Max or H95.
> You really can listen music with Airpods pro2.


Are they really so much better? I have read about people saying that they were better than many wired In-ears and you had to invest at least 1K to justify a difference in SQ. Others say they are nothing special. Very confusing in what to believe.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi (Sunday at 11:36 AM)

glpsace said:


> Are they really so much better? I have read about people saying that they were better than many wired In-ears and you had to invest at least 1K to justify a difference in SQ. Others say they are nothing special. Very confusing in what to believe.


Well, in my opinion they are really good.
But that's just my opinion.
And maybe you could say they are nothing special, in a good way. If you know what i mean. Neutral sound with bass which goes deep.
With movies from iPad/Apple tv there is very powerful and deep bass. Very.
And Spatial Audio is very impressive.

Also soundstage in normal stereo is pretty big and airy.

Difference for gen1 is big in my books.


----------



## paraphernalia

Ilomaenkimi said:


> I had gen1 Airpods pros, now i have gen2. Gen 2 is amazingly good wireless iem in my opinion. I prefer it better than Max or H95.
> You really can listen music with Airpods pro2.



I concur. The Airpods Pro 2 are a huge step up and they don't have this modern bass-soaked sound but sound surprisingly open with nice details and treble, they actually remind me of a Grado.


----------



## jonathan c

Ilomaenkimi said:


> I have G-pads coming but i doubt that Hemps soundsignature is best with the original F-pads.
> At Grado they know what they are doing, i believe.


F-cushion vs G-cushion ==> Row F vs Row M ==> more impact vs more panorama. Hurry, hurry, hurry…step right up! 😀


----------



## Plautus001 (Sunday at 2:16 PM)

Stevko said:


> I must pay about 50 usd in freight+Import fee and VAT.But still a ok price for this DAC.
> We have a sciiit dealer here in north.always out of stock.
> It is possible to buy topping.cheap and always in stock.Bought the Magnius most for fun. Second hand for 1/3.
> Already own a dac and an amp.(SE)
> ...


I use my Modius to feed two amps


----------



## Plautus001 (Sunday at 2:32 PM)

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Thanks for the info.
> But is the ”Grado” still there? The fun part, musicality and airy soundstage?


Sorry... misread your original comment.


----------



## Plautus001 (Sunday at 2:16 PM)

Ilomaenkimi said:


> I have now narrowed my options with my second Grados, i think
> -RS2x(or RS2e?)
> -GR10e
> -GS1000x(or GS1000e?)
> ...


I chose RS2X because I wanted new and it is half the price of GS1000x in Canada 🇨🇦


----------



## glpsace

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Well, in my opinion they are really good.
> But that's just my opinion.
> And maybe you could say they are nothing special, in a good way. If you know what i mean. Neutral sound with bass which goes deep.
> With movies from iPad/Apple tv there is very powerful and deep bass. Very.
> ...





paraphernalia said:


> I concur. The Airpods Pro 2 are a huge step up and they don't have this modern bass-soaked sound but sound surprisingly open with nice details and treble, they actually remind me of a Grado.



Thank you so much to both for the opinions. I believe it is about time to think to upgrade.


----------



## rocketron

I was surprised at how good the Air Pod Pro 2 sounded.
There a great buy if you use a Apple TV.


----------



## David222 (Sunday at 7:28 PM)

.


----------



## Delmonaco

Ilomaenkimi said:


> I had gen1 Airpods pros, now i have gen2. Gen 2 is amazingly good wireless iem in my opinion. I prefer it better than Max or H95.
> You really can listen music with Airpods pro2.



I have the AirPods Pro 2 also. It's really impressive how great it sounds. Very addictive. And the noise canceling feels like your in a Star War movie in a way.


----------



## Delmonaco

Thanks to our friend @Ilomaenkimi, I'm here late night with my 325x listening to music thinking It's ok, maybe this is pretty close to Hemp.


----------



## Delmonaco

paraphernalia said:


> I concur. The Airpods Pro 2 are a huge step up and they don't have this modern bass-soaked sound but sound surprisingly open with nice details and treble, they actually remind me of a Grado.



I also find it pretty much like the new Grado sound from the x series. Very open and detailed, and the bass stay in it's place. It's really amazing wireless iem. Feels that's a lot of technology in it.


----------



## Delmonaco

rocketron said:


> I was surprised at how good the Air Pod Pro 2 sounded.



It's very impressive, can't believe at first. For movie it's a killer.

One nice thing about the noise canceling is that you can listening to music in really low volume happily. Found this very healthy.

And it's ultra confortable, can use it all day long - scary.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi (Monday at 12:40 AM)

Just for comparison; yesterday evening i listened this with Hemps+RME ADI-2 DAC fs. 96kHz HiRes.
Now at work i listen it with Airpods pro 2_ by bluetooth. AAC_. Without ANC.

I can only imagine how APP2 would sound IF it could play HiRes or even lossless.
These are incredibly good headphones. I say headphones because these sounds better than most "real" headphones.
By bluetooth. With AAC codec.

But this got off topic, sorry.


----------



## glpsace

Indeed,  Thank you guys for the feedback and sorry for derailing the subject from our so loved Grado´s


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

Just tested G-pads to my Hemps. That was a quick test. 
In a minute it became clear that NO. NO.
Hemps great sound was completely ruined by these.
I can’t find anything good at G-pads.
Treble is sharp and angry. Sibilance is terrible. Sound is thin at midrange.
Bass? There is none.
Soundstage was bit more airy but vague. Not good.

That fine musicality, big soul and heart was gone with the wind.

Sorry if I sound harsh, I guess I'm a bit upset at the moment. 

As i thought, they know what they are doing at the Grado.


----------



## glpsace (Monday at 12:39 PM)

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Just tested G-pads to my Hemps. That was a quick test.
> In a minute it became clear that NO. NO.
> Hemps great sound was completely ruined by these.
> I can’t find anything good at G-pads.
> ...


I cannot recall who but someone very wise around here stated that after years of pad rolling he came to the inevitable conclusion that every Grado sounds best with the pads they come with.   

Obviously this won't be a Universal true to anyone since we are all very different beasts with different tastes! I won't even try with the Hemps since from everything I read there seems to be no context to the F pads. Only complaint being comfort... but doesn't bother me at all!

My next purchase will be either the PS500e or the GH2 if I can still find it at a reasonable price. I wondered to get the 1000x or even the 3000x for sometime but realized that, so early in my "audiophile career" it will be smarter to try as much as I can instead of gambling on a unique unit!

Iam also thinking of getting an inexpensive Little Dot 1+  for getting started in the exciting tube world. It will be paired with a Hiby RS2 DAP (as a DAC). What a strange little combination, R2R and Tubes for the fun with Grado's. It seems a lot of fun, discovering new sounds!


----------



## jonathan c

glpsace said:


> ….What a strange little combination, R2R and Tubes for the fun with Grado's. It seems a lot of fun, discovering new sounds!…,


Not a ‘strange little combination’ at all. Some of the best sound around comes from it. Below: Hemp (F-cushions), Linear Tube Audio MZ3, Mojo Audio Mystique DAC (R2R / non over-sampling)


----------



## glpsace

jonathan c said:


> Not a ‘strange little combination’ at all. Some of the best sound around comes from it. Below: Hemp (F-cushions), Linear Tube Audio MZ3, Mojo Audio Mystique DAC (R2R / non over-sampling)


 OMG! What a cheap set you have there! Amazing! One day maybe....  Of course that is all another level but gives me confidence that the R2R/Tube combination can work after all! Cheers!


----------



## jonathan c

glpsace said:


> OMG! What a cheap set you have there! Amazing! One day maybe....  Of course that is all another level but gives me confidence that the R2R/Tube combination can work after all! Cheers!


A _good _R2R/tube combo will enthrall you with its naturalness. If you want the sonic equivalent of ‘vivid technicolour’, look elsewhere.


----------



## glpsace

jonathan c said:


> A _good _R2R/tube combo will enthrall you with its naturalness. If you want the sonic equivalent of ‘vivid technicolour’, look elsewhere.


That is what I'm looking for! I want it to be different from my other system. Doesn't make any sense to have almost the same result. We all have different moods and feelings and therefore listen according to that.


----------



## David222

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Just tested G-pads to my Hemps. That was a quick test.
> In a minute it became clear that NO. NO.
> Hemps great sound was completely ruined by these.
> I can’t find anything good at G-pads.
> ...



Perhaps one of your airpods is stuck in your ear  

Hemps on the "G" is exactly where I likes to be!!


----------



## Luckyleo

David222 said:


> Perhaps one of your airpods is stuck in your ear
> 
> Hemps on the "G" is exactly where I likes to be!!


I'll kindly disagree.  F pads for me today and always..... LOL

Leo


----------



## jonathan c

Luckyleo said:


> I'll kindly disagree.  F pads for me today and always..... LOL
> 
> Leo


1.) Hemp + “F” on any day that ends in “y”.
2.) “G” for Hemp?:  NO day of the week has “G” in it ! 👍🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Luckyleo

jonathan c said:


> 1.) Hemp + “F” on any day that ends in “y”.
> 2.) “G” for Hemp?:  NO day of the week has “G” in it ! 👍🤣🤣🤣


Haha!  Never thought of it that way.  You're right my friend!

Leo


----------



## Davidzak64 (Monday at 7:12 PM)

Incoming RS-1 with 1 driver not working (impulse buy) 🤔.  I'm crossing my fingers that it's a simple fix. I contacted Grado about repair prices and I'm waiting for them to get back with me. For the $110 I paid, I thought it may be worth the gamble. 🤞 The twisted cable going into the right housing? could be a good sign. 😁 The only experience I have with Grados are the SR325x. I did enjoy them a lot, but at that time I had to make a choice between them and the HD650. The 650 edged them out. I'm hoping to become part of the Grado family and participate in conversation with many of you fine Gentlemen that I have become fond of here on HF.


----------



## Luckyleo

Davidzak64 said:


> Incoming RS-1 with 1 driver not working (impulse buy) 🤔.  I'm crossing my fingers that it's a simple fix. I contacted Grado about repair prices and I'm waiting for them to get back with me. For the $110 I paid, I thought it may be worth the gamble. 🤞 The only experience I have with Grados are the SR325x. I did enjoy them a lot, but at that time I had to make a choice between them and the HD650. The 650 edged them out. I'm hoping to become part of the Grado family and participate in conversation with many of you fine Gentlemen that I have become fond of here on HF.


Good luck!  I'm impressed with Grado's repair service.  I had an issue.  They received Friday @ 4PM.  I saw that they had UPS pick up the repaired headphone on Monday before 4pm.  They are good people and will charge a fair price (I predict).  

Let us know!

Leo


----------



## Davidzak64

Luckyleo said:


> Good luck!  I'm impressed with Grado's repair service.  I had an issue.  They received Friday @ 4PM.  I saw that they had UPS pick up the repaired headphone on Monday before 4pm.  They are good people and will charge a fair price (I predict).
> 
> Let us know!
> 
> Leo


I sure will. Thank you for the encouraging information on their repair services and customer support.


----------



## jonathan c

Davidzak64 said:


> …I'm hoping to become part of the Grado family and participate in conversation with many of you fine Gentlemen that I have become fond of here on HF.


That’s all well & good….but would _Jada_ (of the ‘multiple headphones’ thread: for those not familiar with / subjugated by her) think that we are fine gentlemen….? 🤔🤣


----------



## Davidzak64

jonathan c said:


> That’s all well & good….but would _Jada_ (of the ‘multiple headphones’ thread: for those not familiar with / subjugated by her) think that we are fine gentlemen….? 🤔🤣


Only on the days of the week that end in a y. 😉


----------



## jonathan c

Davidzak64 said:


> Only on the days of the week that end in a y. 😉


And as long as we serve her purpose…😒


----------



## Davidzak64

jonathan c said:


> And as long as we serve her purpose…😒


Love her or hate her. We still have to put up with her Sh#t. 😜


----------



## jonathan c

Davidzak64 said:


> I sure will. Thank you for the encouraging information on their repair services and customer support.


To emphasise @Luckyleo ‘s point on Grado service:  about a year ago I had a split issue with Hemp. Grado was very expeditious in fixing / replacing / returning Hemp to me.


----------



## Davidzak64 (Monday at 8:11 PM)

jonathan c said:


> To emphasise @Luckyleo ‘s point on Grado service:  about a year ago I had a split issue with Hemp. Grado was very expeditious in fixing / replacing / returning Hemp to me.


Grado just emailed me with the cost. $150 flat rate. 🙏 I could definitely afford it considering what I paid. 😁Things are looking 👍. I think these are older RS-1 classics. Can anyone confirm?




The only pic I have at the moment.


----------



## jonathan c (Monday at 8:48 PM)

Davidzak64 said:


> Grado just emailed me with the cost. $150 flat rate. 🙏 I could definitely afford it considering what I paid. 😁Things are looking 👍. I think these are older RS-1 classics. Can anyone confirm?
> 
> The only pic I have at the moment.


Those look like the classic, the original all-wood RS-1. The Grado rate is definitely worth it!


----------



## SkyZippr

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Just tested G-pads to my Hemps. That was a quick test.
> In a minute it became clear that NO. NO.
> Hemps great sound was completely ruined by these.
> I can’t find anything good at G-pads.
> ...


My initial impression with G Pads on Hemps was exactly the same with you.
However, after a quite extensive re-adjustments with the headband I managed to bring back the midrange and bass mostly. It's NOT exactly the same with the F Pads, so there's still a bit of compromise. The key is that you need much higher clamping force to bring the drivers closer to your ears.
Also, you may need to 'loosen up' the bottom of the G Pads like the pic below, in order to ensure that the bottom of the pads are correctly touching the side of your face. Otherwise the bass would escape almost completely, resulting the thin sound.
I'm using Geekria's G Pads, but the official Grado G Pads should work the same.


----------



## jonathan c

@Davidzak64, here is a close-up of mine: same ‘square’ gimbal rods etc.:


----------



## DropTekRoon

One last note on pads.. The Geekria and the official G cush pads from Grado sound completely different from what I have read and seen. The G cush pads are slightly deeper than the Geekria. Also, it looks like the G cush uses a completely different material than the Geekria which makes sense. The G cush probably has additional materials that are used to control the way the sound is released and contained. If you wanted to use the G pads, I would personally spend the extra money on the official ones from Grado even though they're over priced for what they are. I have trouble paying that price for them. The Dekoni custom velour ones look alright and might be worth a try. I do worry about the sound being completely different and muddy though. Maybe eventually I will give them a try.



The more that I think about pad swapping, the less I want to do it on the Hemps. I personally really like the F pads on the Hemps even though I just got them a few days ago. Of course, it all comes down to personal choice since we all hear things differently


----------



## Plautus001

The L-pads on the RS2X seem to have two textures/densities at work. Very different from my recollection of the L-pads used on the SR225e and SR325e.


----------



## jonathan c

*  One more “one more” note on G-cushions: _I hear better sonics after soaking in warm water plus mild dish soap, rinsing, air drying. The foam scratchiness & stiffness is reduced; penetration and diffusion of sound through the foam is improved. Deeper bass, clearer more defined imaging._
*  Note: despite this, F-cushions are still the optimum _to my ears _for GH series, Hemp, Reference Series.


----------



## David222

DropTekRoon said:


> One last note on pads.. The Geekria and the official G cush pads from Grado sound completely different from what I have read and seen. The G cush pads are slightly deeper than the Geekria. Also, it looks like the G cush uses a completely different material than the Geekria which makes sense. The G cush probably has additional materials that are used to control the way the sound is released and contained. If you wanted to use the G pads, I would personally spend the extra money on the official ones from Grado even though they're over priced for what they are. I have trouble paying that price for them. The Dekoni custom velour ones look alright and might be worth a try. I do worry about the sound being completely different and muddy though. Maybe eventually I will give them a try.
> 
> 
> 
> The more that I think about pad swapping, the less I want to do it on the Hemps. I personally really like the F pads on the Hemps even though I just got them a few days ago. Of course, it all comes down to personal choice since we all hear things differently



That is exactly right.  Non OEM / 3rd party pads (geekria, etc.)  are not cut in the proper diameter for driver - other dimensions (depth, etc.) are also not exact (to spec).  

IMO --> Pad swapping requires a lot of time/patience --  avoided swapping on a "whim" --  intent to achieve something specific to the frequency response (i.e., less bite in the treble, larger sound stage) -- a targeted approach can help avoid frustration / disappointment (sometimes).   Consider waiting until you've invested many cycles with the stock pads / headphones before tinkering with pads so you know what you are "correcting" for.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

David222 said:


> That is exactly right.  Non OEM / 3rd party pads (geekria, etc.)  are not cut in the proper diameter for driver - other dimensions (depth, etc.) are also not exact (to spec).
> 
> IMO --> Pad swapping requires a lot of time/patience --  avoided swapping on a "whim" --  intent to achieve something specific to the frequency response (i.e., less bite in the treble, larger sound stage) -- a targeted approach can help avoid frustration / disappointment (sometimes).   Consider waiting until you've invested many cycles with the stock pads / headphones before tinkering with pads so you know what you are "correcting" for.


With Hemps i don't see point to do longer test. F-pads are comfy for my ears and sound is just lovely.
I just wanted to do this experiment, and now i have done it and i know it's not for me.  Though i used 3rd party pads, as someone said earlier with original result could be something else. I believe that.

RS2x is next on my list, Hemps are here to stay though. Lovely headphone, it has something very unique in it's sound.


----------



## emorrison33

glpsace said:


> Indeed, that meets most of what I read about it. Nice sound but not much related to the Grado signature, old or new. The last version, with the golden ring, seems to be the least "special" which is a pity because it is the only one, even if rare, that can still be found new.
> 
> I have also read that the GT220 is more around the line of the Hemp / new X drive sound signature. If that could be confirmed by someone that owns one, that really would interest me a lot. I have some old AirPods Pro (1st gen) that I use with my iPhone when making my walks outside and was thinking of getting the newer version of the Pro. Then came across some reviews of the Grado and was wondering to get them instead, even if the AirPods would suit the apple ecosystem better. It is all about the sound in the end.


Hope I'm not late in posting this (still have a few more pages to catch up on!) but I have the GT220.  Yes, it's more in line with the Hemp/new x drivers.  I'm going from memory here though, since my wife stole them from me, so I haven't listened to them in a few months.  I think the GT220 are worth the purchase though if your into in ears & Grado, but they are not like thier headphones. Similar to the Hemp/X drivers is all I can say.


----------



## glpsace

emorrison33 said:


> Hope I'm not late in posting this (still have a few more pages to catch up on!) but I have the GT220.  Yes, it's more in line with the Hemp/new x drivers.  I'm going from memory here though, since my wife stole them from me, so I haven't listened to them in a few months.  I think the GT220 are worth the purchase though if your into in ears & Grado, but they are not like thier headphones. Similar to the Hemp/X drivers is all I can say.


Thank you very much for this!


----------



## monousa




----------



## monousa

monousa said:


>


I am very impressed with the GW100x’s sound. I feel there is no gap between wired cans and wireless anymore. This model is outstanding in sound presentation.


----------



## RollinHard843

Hi there! About 10 months ago, i bought the rs1x and have enjoyed using it quite a lot. Unfortunately, the 1/8" connector at the end of the cable is starting to yield a lot of static when it is bumped or moves slightly. This static is combined with channels cutting in and out. It also happens when i attach the 1/4" adapter to use with an amp. 

Have any of you dealt with an issue where the end of a grado cable becomes faulty? Any advice on how to deal with this is appreciated!


----------



## David222

RollinHard843 said:


> Hi there! About 10 months ago, i bought the rs1x and have enjoyed using it quite a lot. Unfortunately, the 1/8" connector at the end of the cable is starting to yield a lot of static when it is bumped or moves slightly. This static is combined with channels cutting in and out. It also happens when i attach the 1/4" adapter to use with an amp.
> 
> Have any of you dealt with an issue where the end of a grado cable becomes faulty? Any advice on how to deal with this is appreciated!



Two questions:

1. Have you tested plugged into 1/4 adapter?

2. Have you tested on another amplifier to make sure it’s the headphones ?


----------



## Delmonaco

Friend of the night.


----------



## RollinHard843

David222 said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1. Have you tested plugged into 1/4 adapter?
> 
> 2. Have you tested on another amplifier to make sure it’s the headphones ?


Yes, i did both of those things and the problem is still present


----------



## zazex

If you call there they'll often be able to help with a DIY repair suggestion.  Or they'll 
tell you that you've got to send it to them 
for the repair.  IME they're very good at doing right by their customers.


----------



## RollinHard843

zazex said:


> If you call there they'll often be able to help with a DIY repair suggestion.  Or they'll
> tell you that you've got to send it to them
> for the repair.  IME they're very good at doing right by their customers.


Thats good to know 👍


----------



## jonathan c

Grado RS-1x, when driven by Icon Audio HP8, certainly defies its moniker “bass-shy” 🙂:


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

Delmonaco said:


> Friend of the night.


Those are my next purchase. When, that is not known yet.


----------



## elira

RollinHard843 said:


> Hi there! About 10 months ago, i bought the rs1x and have enjoyed using it quite a lot. Unfortunately, the 1/8" connector at the end of the cable is starting to yield a lot of static when it is bumped or moves slightly. This static is combined with channels cutting in and out. It also happens when i attach the 1/4" adapter to use with an amp.
> 
> Have any of you dealt with an issue where the end of a grado cable becomes faulty? Any advice on how to deal with this is appreciated!


Most likely the wire got damaged, I had a similar issue with my PS2000e, I just cut the cable and put a 4 pin XLR connector. In your case it might be feasible to cut the damaged portion and put a 1/4” connector. But at 10 months old they should have warranty, so I would suggest to contact Grado and have them fix your headphones.


----------



## glpsace

jonathan c said:


> Grado RS-1x, when driven by Icon Audio HP8, certainly defies its moniker “bass-shy” 🙂:


That is a lovely amp, that I wanted badly, but pricey (for me) and especially outside of the UK. I have been looking for a tube amp for the Grados but it doesn't seem that easy. Either one has to spend a lot (which I can't) or one has to settle with hybrids to get that tubes taste. Most are still colored SS amps and even so you either spend, again, good money, or settle with the usual Chinese brands, inexpensive yes, but also with the QC lucky gamble. I was considering an inexpensive Little Dot I+, change the opamp to something better, choose a couple of Mullard M8100 / Voshkod 6ZH1P-EV / GE JAN5654W or quality equivalents and go from there. I just don't want something that falls apart 6 months later and with some nice components. I'm also considering to go directly to still unknown brands like Eufonika, a Poland Company (I'm from the EU), like Feliks once was before blooming in image... and prices! Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Ilomaenkimi (Wednesday at 7:08 AM)

This is a good one. Should i get Klipsch-speakers


----------



## Tom Ellison (Wednesday at 7:06 AM)

Can I pick your collective brains? I'll condense a long story into a short one! I've got a set of GS3000e which I was looking to pass on but the prospective buyer has been a bit (lot) of an arse and said the headphones looked like they had been tampered with and returned them. Now, I've owned PS and GS series Grado's and to me, these look no different to any Grado I've owned. Anyone disagree that the finish is Gradoesque and nothing out of the ordinary? FTR, I've owned these from shop, kept boxed and they sound delicious. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

Looks like normal wear & tear to me. The Cocobolo part is beautiful as always. 

As long as you weren't advertising them as 'Like New' I dont see the problem.


----------



## Rebel Chris

Looking good. I would buy them


----------



## David222 (Wednesday at 8:23 AM)

glpsace said:


> That is a lovely amp, that I wanted badly, but pricey (for me) and especially outside of the UK. I have been looking for a tube amp for the Grados but it doesn't seem that easy. Either one has to spend a lot (which I can't) or one has to settle with hybrids to get that tubes taste. Most are still colored SS amps and even so you either spend, again, good money, or settle with the usual Chinese brands, inexpensive yes, but also with the QC lucky gamble. I was considering an inexpensive Little Dot I+, change the opamp to something better, choose a couple of Mullard M8100 / Voshkod 6ZH1P-EV / GE JAN5654W or quality equivalents and go from there. I just don't want something that falls apart 6 months later and with some nice components. I'm also considering to go directly to still unknown brands like Eufonika, a Poland Company (I'm from the EU), like Feliks once was before blooming in image... and prices! Decisions, decisions...



The Hagerman Tuba is a well made El84 amp.  Pairs nicely with Grado and Focal.  Cost ~$800 USD


----------



## jonathan c

glpsace said:


> That is a lovely amp, that I wanted badly, but pricey (for me) and especially outside of the UK. I have been looking for a tube amp for the Grados but it doesn't seem that easy. Either one has to spend a lot (which I can't) or one has to settle with hybrids to get that tubes taste. Most are still colored SS amps and even so you either spend, again, good money, or settle with the usual Chinese brands, inexpensive yes, but also with the QC lucky gamble. I was considering an inexpensive Little Dot I+, change the opamp to something better, choose a couple of Mullard M8100 / Voshkod 6ZH1P-EV / GE JAN5654W or quality equivalents and go from there. I just don't want something that falls apart 6 months later and with some nice components. I'm also considering to go directly to still unknown brands like Eufonika, a Poland Company (I'm from the EU), like Feliks once was before blooming in image... and prices! Decisions, decisions...


I would definitely check out Eufonika.


----------



## Luckyleo

RollinHard843 said:


> Hi there! About 10 months ago, i bought the rs1x and have enjoyed using it quite a lot. Unfortunately, the 1/8" connector at the end of the cable is starting to yield a lot of static when it is bumped or moves slightly. This static is combined with channels cutting in and out. It also happens when i attach the 1/4" adapter to use with an amp.
> 
> Have any of you dealt with an issue where the end of a grado cable becomes faulty? Any advice on how to deal with this is appreciated!






Send it back to Grado.  Quick, friendly service.  An excerpt from an email I received from Grado Customer Service:

Limited warranty is for one year from date of purchase and a copy of your sales receipt from an authorized dealer is needed for warranty service. 

Please ship your headphones to:
Grado Labs
4614 -7th Ave
Brooklyn N.Y. 11220

Please be sure to include your return address and your contact information on the return information form. If you live outside the United States you will be responsible for the return shipping costs.
Please provide a copy of your sales receipt for warranty services and please explain the issue with your headphones.


----------



## glpsace

David222 said:


> The Hagerman Tuba is a well made El84 amp.  Pairs nicely with Grado and Focal.  Cost ~$800 USD


Thank you. I agree with you but I'm from Europe and importing from The United States is a no go because of customs and fees. It is already a pain in the *** to see the Schiit prices in the European store when compared to the ones in the native store. I understand the dynamics but at this point I just prefer to find something European branded, or at least without the Custom fees / hassle or the "Premium" oversea inflated price. I bought a Bifrost 2/64 (which stock I'm waiting for) because I wanted that for top synergy with my amp, but every time I see a post referring to the price (in the US) I question myself if it was a smart move.


----------



## David222 (Wednesday at 8:57 AM)

glpsace said:


> Thank you. I agree with you but I'm from Europe and importing from The United States is a no go because of customs and fees. It is already a pain in the *** to see the Schiit prices in the European store when compared to the ones in the native store. I understand the dynamics but at this point I just prefer to find something European branded, or at least without the Custom fees / hassle or the "Premium" oversea inflated price. I bought a Bifrost 2/64 (which stock I'm waiting for) because I wanted that for top synergy with my amp, but every time I see a post referring to the price (in the US) I question myself if it was a smart move.



Sounds like Jonathan's advice above may fit you the best - since Eufonika are Poland based, if not mistaken.

 another thought at ~ $600 USD price  - I always wanted to try Tor Audio https://toraudio.com/main.html#

I've not heard the TOR AMPs before - have been curious for some time -  perhaps something to consider?   I'd email them first and ask if the output impedance is OK for Grado.  The website implies it will be fine - but no idea what the noise floor is (or isnt) on these AMPs. 

maybe you can find someone on here that has experience with Tor


----------



## glpsace

Luckyleo said:


> Send it back to Grado.  Quick, friendly service.  An excerpt from an email I received from Grado Customer Service:
> 
> Limited warranty is for one year from date of purchase and a copy of your sales receipt from an authorized dealer is needed for warranty service.
> 
> ...


Iam glad that I read your post since that reminded me of something I have been willing to ask for a while, and this is probably directed more towards the European audience. Does anyone knows, in case of issues with our gear, especially once out of warranty, if there is another option for service besides sending it to the US? Thank you.


----------



## RollinHard843

Luckyleo said:


> Send it back to Grado.  Quick, friendly service.  An excerpt from an email I received from Grado Customer Service:
> 
> Limited warranty is for one year from date of purchase and a copy of your sales receipt from an authorized dealer is needed for warranty service.
> 
> ...


Okay, sounds pretty reasonable. Thanks to you and others for your help!


----------



## glpsace

David222 said:


> Sounds like Jonathan's advice above may fit you the best - since Eufonika are Poland based, if not mistaken.
> 
> another thought at ~ $600 USD price  - I always wanted to try Tor Audio https://toraudio.com/main.html#
> 
> ...


Thank you for that never heard of them before. Just wrote them and will read what I can find about those amps.


----------



## carboncopy

David222 said:


> Sounds like Jonathan's advice above may fit you the best - since Eufonika are Poland based, if not mistaken.
> 
> another thought at ~ $600 USD price  - I always wanted to try Tor Audio https://toraudio.com/main.html#
> 
> ...


I had the Tor Balanced. Very good match with Grado and completly silent too!


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

Hemps continues amazing me.


----------



## Stevko

glpsace said:


> Thank you. I agree with you but I'm from Europe and importing from The United States is a no go because of customs and fees. It is already a pain in the *** to see the Schiit prices in the European store when compared to the ones in the native store. I understand the dynamics but at this point I just prefer to find something European branded, or at least without the Custom fees / hassle or the "Premium" oversea inflated price. I bought a Bifrost 2/64 (which stock I'm waiting for) because I wanted that for top synergy with my amp, but every time I see a post referring to the price (in the US) I question myself if it was a smart move.


No warranty if you’r outside US


----------



## glpsace (Wednesday at 12:39 PM)

Stevko said:


> No warranty if you’r outside US


Iam sorry but I have to disagree. It is stated in Grado´s website that the warranty is valid and will be internationally fulfilled as long as the purchase is made from an authorized Dealer. Question is, out of warranty, if that unit can be sent to the Dealer (in my case the Dealer is in Spain and then have stores associated, including for my case, a few stores in Portugal where I purchased my Hemp from) for service or do we, as a consumer, send it directly to Grado headquarters, which could be very expensive depending on where you live. Not to mention possible Custom hassle as they may retain the package and you have to make proof that it was not a purchase in this occasion (I know that in my Country that would be a communication nightmare and could take months before release.


----------



## David222

glpsace said:


> Iam sorry but I have to disagree. It is stated in Grado´s website that the warranty is valid and will be internationally fulfilled as long as the purchase is made from an authorized Dealer. Question is, out of warranty, if that unit can be sent to the Dealer (in my case the nearest is in Spain) for service or do we, as a consumer, send it directly to Grado headquarters, which could be very expensive depending on where you live. Not to mention possible Custom hassle as they may retain the package and you have to make proof that it was not a purchase in this occasion (I know that in my Country that would be a communication nightmare and could take months before release.



Not sure if a local dealer (in Spain) is going to bother helping you sort out an issue with out of warranty headphones ...

unless you purchased those headphones from that specific dealer and you have established a good relationship over time as a repeat customer ? 

you may want to consider going through Grado directly - I believe there is a product registration website to start the process (for help)


----------



## Stevko

glpsace said:


> Iam sorry but I have to disagree. It is stated in Grado´s website that the warranty is valid and will be internationally fulfilled as long as the purchase is made from an authorized Dealer. Question is, out of warranty, if that unit can be sent to the Dealer (in my case the Dealer is in Spain and then have stores associated, including for my case, a few stores in Portugal where I purchased my Hemp from) for service or do we, as a consumer, send it directly to Grado headquarters, which could be very expensive depending on where you live. Not to mention possible Custom hassle as they may retain the package and you have to make proof that it was not a purchase in this occasion (I know that in my Country that would be a communication nightmare and could take months before release.


Nope:



> Hi
> 
> we hope that you are making the right decision to purchase from Amazon US
> 
> ...


----------



## HWB3

I'm finally caught up on the posts in this thread and it seems that you love your Grado's. I put my toe in the water with the SR225X's and have been enjoying them. It's too early to think about what I might be missing by not upgrading but I'll continue reading the posts and see what kind of ideas pop up for down the road.


----------



## DropTekRoon

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Hemps continues amazing me.



Same here! They are truly a fantastic and fun pair of headphones. I tried listening to the Hemps with no amp/dac on my phone (don't have a portable one) with just a Belkin Rockstar 3.5mm audio jack adapter and with the full version of the Wavelet app and it sounds amazing even without an external amp/dac. The Belkin Rockstar is actually pretty good. No hissing at all from it.  I had my volume at 115 steps out of 150 max. It makes me feel like I don't even need to buy a portable amp/dac for when I listen to them on my phone.


----------



## glpsace (Wednesday at 3:56 PM)

Stevko said:


> Nope:


Grado is refering to the purchase with Amazon since it is not an authorized dealer.

This is directly from their website:

"Only products purchased from an authorized Grado reseller will be honored under our warranty program. Grado resellers are not permitted to offer merchandise through any online auction services; hence any products purchased this way are not covered under our warranty program. When purchasing a Grado product please keep all receipts, for they will be needed to have warranty service performed."

An this is, always from their websites, the authorized dealers (just an overall view so that you can see outside of the US).

If Grado sells outside the USA, trough Dealers, of course it is obliged by law to provide warranty to buyers that respected the official purchasing channels. Not only that but in case of repair under warranty you just have to send it to the dealer and not the headquarters. The problem is once warranty is over.


----------



## BobG55 (Wednesday at 9:15 PM)

https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649938593-grado-hp2-hp1000-headphones-perfect-lettering/

I came upon this today while browsing.  Maybe someone on this thread has been looking for this.  Asking price is in Canadian currency.


----------



## TheRealDz

glpsace said:


> Grado is refering to the purchase with Amazon since it is not an authorized dealer.
> 
> This is directly from their website:
> 
> ...



This is not entirely true;  Grado voluntarily sells through Amazon in the US.  I am not sure about practices in other countries.


----------



## David222

glpsace said:


> Grado is refering to the purchase with Amazon since it is not an authorized dealer.
> 
> This is directly from their website:
> 
> ...



Is the giant red dot @jonathan c mountain fortress ?     

Possibly largest US based Grado collection?


----------



## rasmushorn

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Hemps continues amazing me.


I agree that they are good. But my SR225e gets more listening time and impress me even more each time I listen with them. It’s in the edginess and the slam of the old Grado sound and the Hemps does not have that same open, airy and sparkly sound. But good that there is a Grado for every taste ☺️


----------



## HWB3

I probably put ten hours on my SR225X's since I got them five days ago. I like the smaller pads as opposed to the larger ones. They just make the sound tighter.


----------



## Luckyleo

Hey now!

Do any of you have a recommendation of where I could get a couple pairs of Grado modified with detachable cables.  I love Custom Cans - U.K. as a company and I'm sure that they would do a fine job.  I'd just rather send them out to somewhere in the USA (time and money reasons).  

Thanks for your help!

Leo


----------



## jonathan c

Luckyleo said:


> Hey now!
> 
> Do any of you have a recommendation of where I could get a couple pairs of Grado modified with detachable cables.  I love Custom Cans - U.K. as a company and I'm sure that they would do a fine job.  I'd just rather send them out to somewhere in the USA (time and money reasons).
> 
> ...


What about @ledzep who has often been on this thread? His work / mods etc on Grados looked stellar.


----------



## Luckyleo

jonathan c said:


> What about @ledzep who has often been on this thread? His work / mods etc on Grados looked stellar.


Thanks Jonathan!  I didn't know he does it professionally (or for close friends   ).  I'll reach out.

Leo


----------



## dinkostinko

Luckyleo said:


> Thanks Jonathan!  I didn't know he does it professionally (or for close friends   ).  I'll reach out.
> 
> Leo


I would definitely recommend him!  I picked up a custom pair from him with 325x drivers a few weeks ago and they've been great so far.  They came with the Shipibo/Nyczaj gimbals and were clearly made with great care.


----------



## ESL-1 (Yesterday at 2:24 PM)

Off topic but pertinent.  Good chance this is already has already been mentioned elsewhere on the forum.

I was shocked to hear yesterday shortly after the announcement that *Jeff Beck passed away *from meningitis in his sleep, he was 78 years old.  I was totally shocked and it brought a tear to my eye.  He caught it suddenly and passed peacefully in his sleep.  A terrible loss to any guitar lovers & rock, jazz and fusion fans amongst us.

There has already been huge outpouring from top musicians and celebrities worldwide.   He has always been held in the highest respect from other top musicians, guitarists in particular.  He was on his own journey and never stopped growing and experimenting.

I am grateful that I did see him in concert twice including his classic Mega hit “Blow by Blow” at the Felt Forum in NYC to promote this then just released Classic Solo album which won many awards.

He was never too big to help other musicians find their way and improve.

A moment of silence for one of the Great Ones.  RIP Jeff, thanks for your legacy.

Thanks for a thought & a prayer to a wonderful person and a great artist.

PS. He truly loved his hot rods that he built to relax with in his spare time.

A Renaissance Man, truly.

PS. Little known fact but he really liked Grado Headphones and got a number over the years.  Will check if there were special one offs.


----------



## domiji

Hello Grado Lovers,

I have got my Hemps for a few weeks now and I love there „in your face“ sound 😅

But I am looking for a pair of pads that a bit more comfy. I ordered the Geekria G Cush and the Dekoni Velour Pads.

The Dekoni Velours are an absolute no go for me. To much bass, too boomy. They ruined the sound dna of the Hemps completely.

The Geekias are not bad at all but the Hemps lost their „in your face“ and forward sound sig.

What pads are you using for the Hemps?

Thanks for your help

Best
Dominik


----------



## DropTekRoon (Yesterday at 4:40 PM)

domiji said:


> Hello Grado Lovers,
> 
> I have got my Hemps for a few weeks now and I love there „in your face“ sound 😅
> 
> ...


Original F pads for me. That's a big reason why they sound great. I can guarantee that most people will probably agree with this too. I personally don't think the F pads are that uncomfortable. At least not as bad as what a lot of people make it out to be. I can wear them for quite a long time without feeling that I need to take them off. Make sure that you bend the headband too. That will also help with the comfort. There are also a few people that wash the pads to make them softer. I never did that though. There are quite a few posts on here a few pages back that discuss pad rolling with the hemps. If you feel like you must change them, the Beautiful Audio Pads have good reviews. They are quite expensive though.


----------



## Sinister Whisperz

Looks like I get to buy a new set of Grados. The wife announced she likes my 325e better than her 225x so I can buy a new pair if she can have my 325e. So I look to the experts, what is the logical upgrade for me?


----------



## glpsace

monousa said:


> I am very impressed with the GW100x’s sound. I feel there is no gap between wired cans and wireless anymore. This model is outstanding in sound presentation.


This is interesting indeed. More and more these wireless solutions make total sense in one's everyday life, especially considering that you will be using them (IEM also) while doing other stuff and convenience, transparency and noise reduction features are a must. Considering you won't be doing any analytical listening or at least with that attention and concentration while relaxing and listening to your favorite tunes without any distraction.

 Are you using a DAP as source or your phone (iPhone or Android?). 
I wonder how APTX Adaptive Codec compares to Apple AAC, or even going even further and putting LDAC into the equation, despite the Grado not doing this last one. I have an iPhone but plan to get a DAP in a near future, for other reasons mainly, but curious if the bluetooth codec difference will be noticeable in the sound. 

Some swear by their life about the noticeable differences. I believe you would have to compare a to b, deeply concentrated to notice any difference and even so maybe only between AAC and LDAC.


----------



## glpsace

Sinister Whisperz said:


> Looks like I get to buy a new set of Grados. The wife announced she likes my 325e better than her 225x so I can buy a new pair if she can have my 325e. So I look to the experts, what is the logical upgrade for me?


Just out of curiosity, did you enjoy the "e" signature or the "x" one? Or maybe both. I believe depending on the answer it can lead you to 2 different paths. Old vs new. Or not!


----------



## Sinister Whisperz

glpsace said:


> Just out of curiosity, did you enjoy the "e" signature or the "x" one? Or maybe both. I believe depending on the answer it can lead you to 2 different paths. Old vs new. Or not!


I much prefer the E sound, they're more open and clear to my ears.


----------



## jonathan c

Sinister Whisperz said:


> Looks like I get to buy a new set of Grados. The wife announced she likes my 325e better than her 225x so I can buy a new pair if she can have my 325e. So I look to the experts, what is the logical upgrade for me?


….So I look to the experts wife, what is the logical permissible upgrade for me? 🤔 ….

Assuming that TOTL is ‘off the $ radar’, either Hemp or RS-2x is worth investigating; RS-1x if the purse strings are looser. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Sinister Whisperz

jonathan c said:


> ….So I look to the experts wife, what is the logical permissible upgrade for me? 🤔 ….
> 
> Assuming that TOTL is ‘off the $ radar’, either Hemp or RS-2x is worth investigating; RS-1x if the purse strings are looser. 🤷🏻‍♂️



I was happy with the 325e, I can't imagine how much better the TOTL could actually be. I am torn, I could get another 325e I suppose. I fear the Hemp will sound similar to the 225x and while they're good I just prefer the e to the x sound. I guess I need to decide between the RS x series or an older series.


----------



## jonathan c

Sinister Whisperz said:


> I was happy with the 325e, I can't imagine how much better the TOTL could actually be. I am torn, I could get another 325e I suppose. I fear the Hemp will sound similar to the 225x and while they're good I just prefer the e to the x sound. I guess I need to decide between the RS x series or an older series.


A sonic similarity between Hemp and 225x, to my ears, is a s-t-r-e-t-c-h … 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Sinister Whisperz

jonathan c said:


> A sonic similarity between Hemp and 225x, to my ears, is a s-t-r-e-t-c-h … 🤷🏻‍♂️



I haven't heard the Hemps but I was under the impression they shared the same driver, just a different housing and tuning.


----------



## jonathan c

Sinister Whisperz said:


> I haven't heard the Hemps but I was under the impression they shared the same driver, just a different housing and tuning.


Those two things (housing & tuning) are _critical _to a Grado’s sound. Grado points out that the drivers of a headphone are tuned to the housing (and implicitly to the earpads used).


----------



## SkyZippr

domiji said:


> Hello Grado Lovers,
> 
> I have got my Hemps for a few weeks now and I love there „in your face“ sound 😅
> 
> ...


I use Geekria G Pads with higher clamping force. See my comment below if it helps.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/page-3886#post-17339498


----------



## PANURUS (Yesterday at 7:39 PM)

glpsace said:


> Some swear by their life about the noticeable differences. I believe you would have to compare a to b, deeply concentrated to notice any difference and even so maybe only between AAC and LDAC.


I think that the main difference comes from the DAC at 44kHz and then some swear.
But Qobuz 192kHz and 96kHz is very different than the bluetooth codecs.
I had tested with the MojoPoly, the 2go Hugo2 and the 2go2yu Hugo2 with GR10e, PS500e and PS2000e.
Then I swear.


----------



## David222

jonathan c said:


> ….So I look to the experts wife, what is the logical permissible upgrade for me? 🤔 ….
> 
> Assuming that TOTL is ‘off the $ radar’, either Hemp or RS-2x is worth investigating; RS-1x if the purse strings are looser. 🤷🏻‍♂️



Last time I looked at my wife while headphones were around ….


----------

